# Random Hair Thoughts/Thinking out loud



## AlliCat

Sally's is having a sale and I'm really trying to resist because I'm in the use up your stash challenge


----------



## Curlybeauty

I hope this weave loosens up in the back 

I would have taken it out by now if the front was still hurting...but the nape is whatever...my swanging hair will cover that right on up.......


----------



## Aireen

Feeling good right now. My hair looks swank.


----------



## nappystorm

I can't take yall no where!

Well, time to do the Celie braids and transform to Bonnnet Girl


----------



## Curlybeauty

Aireen said:


> Feeling good right now. My hair looks swank.



You aint said nothing about doing your hair allllll day...what you do to it?


----------



## SVT

Folks really messed up. It's out of my hands now. Good luck. erplexed


----------



## DrC

....hmmmm..    mmmkay.......

anyway.I may need to use a porosity control.  My ends are all of sudden acting whacky.


----------



## Aireen

Curlybeauty said:


> You aint said nothing about doing your hair allllll day...what you do to it?



I had a good co-washing session last night. It was love after that.


----------



## Aireen

EDIT... 

How's everyone's growth doing so far?


----------



## justicefighter1913

I'm absolutely sick of my hair!!! That's it this ***** is staying under a wig or in a PC for the remainder of the year.  I didn't know if I could do it before, but now I know. I'm sick of my hair and its slow growing/uneven growing behind!!


----------



## nappystorm

I'm going to get off this journey in 2012. Whatever I have at the end of the year is going to be it. I'm ready to slang my ish 

 GIFSoup


----------



## Curlybeauty

Ya'll lucky I haven't reached my goals yet...

*exits left*


----------



## SVT

SVT said:


> Folks really messed up. It's out of my hands now. Good luck. erplexed



I've been asked to explain my comment. I closed the other Random  Thoughts thread due to multiple reports of offensive posts by multiple  members. Similar scenarios have happened before and the resolutions were  not to everyone's liking. I feel some deja vu due to this latest thread closing.

Just finished pouring a lil likka for RT Hair Forum version. Godspeed.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> EDIT...
> 
> How's everyone's growth doing so far?



Average! 1 inch in 2 months. I think Biotin is helping because my growth rate is usually even less.



nappystorm said:


> I'm going to get off this journey in 2012. Whatever I have at the end of the year is going to be it. I'm ready to slang my ish


How are you planning on changing your regimen once you reach your goals? Clearly you're gonna ditch protective styling  but what about deep conditioning? moisturizing? Hopefully you're not just gonna quit cold turkey, the hair journey is ongoing


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Average! 1 inch in 2 months. I think Biotin is helping because my growth rate is usually even less.



I thought I was the only one to have 1/4 an inch a month sometimes!


----------



## curlyninjagirl

What the bleep happened?? The other RT thread was....cozier somehow. I'm on this site an embarrassing number of times daily, how could I have possibly missed something??


----------



## nappystorm

AlliCat said:


> Average! 1 inch in 2 months. I think Biotin is helping because my growth rate is usually even less.
> 
> 
> How are you planning on changing your regimen once you reach your goals? Clearly you're gonna ditch protective styling  but what about deep conditioning? moisturizing? Hopefully you're not just gonna quit cold turkey, the hair journey is ongoing



Well not much. I keep it pretty simple but I will stop obsessing over every little inch.  I will simply be in maintenance mode. I'm going to start trimming on a regular basis. I like blunt, freshly cut ends. I'm going to stop slipping and sliding all over the bed with these satin sheets and pillowcases too. I think the $200 individual braids will stop too unless I just get tired of my hair.


----------



## Curlybeauty

curlyninjagirl said:


> What the bleep happened?? The other RT thread was....cozier somehow. I'm on this site an embarrassing number of times daily, how could I have possibly missed something??



PM land honey, PM land.

Our beloved RT thread is not the place 

I need this site to last me until next year when I hit BSL erplexed


----------



## Embyra

sigh


----------



## Myjourney2009

Tried Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturzing treatment and it was THE BOMB!!!!!!!
AND IT SMELLS DELICIOUS!!!! Why did I not try this before. I am glad I got it for 6.99 instead of the reg price of 10.99
I can't wait for it to go on sale again so I can get 3 more.

Whoever has not tried this needs to get it.


----------



## AlliCat

Myjourney2009 said:


> Tried Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturzing treatment and it was THE BOMB!!!!!!!
> AND IT SMELLS DELICIOUS!!!! Why did I not try this before. I am glad I got it for 6.99 instead of the reg price of 10.99
> I can't wait for it to go on sale again so I can get 3 more.
> 
> Whoever has not tried this needs to get it.



I tried this it's pretty good! I used it on my little sister's thick APL natural hair and it melted the tangles with a quickness.


----------



## AlliCat

Can't wait for the Toronto meetup in June with all the LHCF ladies in the greater Toronto area. Plenty of things to discuss.


----------



## SVT

AlliCat said:


> Can't wait for the Toronto meetup in June with all the LHCF ladies in the greater Toronto area. Plenty of things to discuss.



I'll be in Toronto in June on business. Perhaps I can join you all.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Myjourney2009 said:


> Tried Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturzing treatment and it was THE BOMB!!!!!!!
> AND IT SMELLS DELICIOUS!!!! Why did I not try this before. I am glad I got it for 6.99 instead of the reg price of 10.99
> I can't wait for it to go on sale again so I can get 3 more.
> 
> Whoever has not tried this needs to get it.



Yes ma'am this conditioner smells sooooo delicious, i haven't used it in years through....now u got me thinkn.


----------



## KimPossibli

what happened to the other thread...

anyway... 

faithVA
AlliCat
LushLox

thank you very much. you guys gave me a little confidence in using these oils.  

I havent done anything with the jojoba oil yet but...
last night I braided up my hair to sleep and applied phyto 9 and then the Argan oil (texture feels just like vit e to me ) and I kinda liked it

can't say I am in love with it. but I liked it. it was light and not greasy somehow. not getting a lot of bling but that doesnt bother me too much. 


One of the things I need to do as I transition is to remember the lessons I learnt with my previous natural journeys

keep it simple..
keep it stretched
keep it less greasy. 
it will frizz .. that is what is does
don't wish for no curl pattern because honey you dont have any  
no products with beeswax in them.. it will build up and break your hair off.
keep it clean.. at least once a week wash..
give your self time to try out a style
dont leave the house unless you are reasonably comfortable with your hair.. them itches can smell insecurity


----------



## Myjourney2009

IMFOCSD said:


> Yes ma'am this conditioner smells sooooo delicious, i haven't used it in years through....now u got me thinkn.


 

GET IT, GET IT, GET IT 

I wish it was on sale 

But alas I must wait for my beloved.

Since I've switched my hair stuff for the spring through the end of fall my hiar has just been acting wonderfully YEAH. Boy of Boy if I had my APL hair now......


----------



## faithVA

Myjourney2009 said:


> Tried Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturzing treatment and it was THE BOMB!!!!!!!
> AND IT SMELLS DELICIOUS!!!! Why did I not try this before. I am glad I got it for 6.99 instead of the reg price of 10.99
> I can't wait for it to go on sale again so I can get 3 more.
> 
> Whoever has not tried this needs to get it.


 
I definitely want to try this. But right now I am in the Use Up Your Stash Challenge and still have 4 or 5 other conditioners to use up first.   But it is on my wish list. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## faithVA

Itgirl said:


> what happened to the other thread...
> 
> I havent done anything with the jojoba oil yet but...
> last night I braided up my hair to sleep and applied phyto 9 and then the Argan oil (texture feels just like vit e to me ) and I kinda liked it


 
To really get a true test of the oils you may have to try it on hair with no product. I have a few twists I use to try different things out.  Then I do a comparison the next day.


----------



## NikkiQ

Seems like I missed a lot (damn that new puppy taking up all my time)

I'm starting to entertain the idea of wearing my natural hair to work a little bit more and give the wigs a rest for a bit, but idk how to do it without looking like the newly natural styling impaired person that I am.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> I definitely want to try this. But right now I am in the Use Up Your Stash Challenge and still have 4 or 5 other conditioners to use up first.  But it is on my wish list. Thanks for the recommendation.


 
It's one of the best DCs I've ever used. I'm SO mad that I used all mine up in the challenge though. I'm trying my best not to buy any since I have other DCs I can use, but I miss it so


----------



## Embyra

overnight conditioning does nothing for my hair


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> It's one of the best DCs I've ever used. I'm SO mad that I used all mine up in the challenge though. I'm trying my best not to buy any since I have other DCs I can use, but I miss it so


 
I am going to try it. I bought the Kenra conditioner instead. I like that its thick. It makes my hair feel so so. I really,really, really like the Taliaah Waajid conditioner. So when I do try this Silk Element out I will be comparing it to that.


----------



## faithVA

Embyra said:


> overnight conditioning does nothing for my hair


 
I've never tried it even though people rave about it. My scalp starts to burn if I keep anything on it too long. So I have been afraid to try this. And I will follow my instinct and skip it.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Why did I relax my hair today? I looks so thin. :-(. So I'm not going crazy, my hair did thin. Good thing I got my thyroid checked this morning...


----------



## Janet'

Had a little outpatient procedure...got the week of of work!!!! I need my hair to grow already...


----------



## Rocky91

I don't really like the results of re-braiding or re-twisting a twistout or a braidout. my hair gets far too stretched and looks weird to me. i don't know why I did that last night and I know what happens. from now on, just gonna stick with my satin bonnet method.

another hair RT: what in the hayell am I gonna do to my hair for this weekend? I'm in a play and I'm helping orchestrate a black student leadership conference. I need something that'll stay cute Friday-Sunday. The director of the play seems to want it curly/nappy. flexi-rod set? braid n curl? argh.


----------



## faithVA

Janet' said:


> Had a little outpatient procedure...got the week of of work!!!! I need my hair to grow already...


 
Enjoy your time off. Feel better.

No advice for getting the hair to grow already.


----------



## JJamiah

Myjourney2009 said:


> Tried Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturzing treatment and it was THE BOMB!!!!!!!
> AND IT SMELLS DELICIOUS!!!! Why did I not try this before. I am glad I got it for 6.99 instead of the reg price of 10.99
> I can't wait for it to go on sale again so I can get 3 more.
> 
> Whoever has not tried this needs to get it.


Myjourney2009 I don't know how long you left yours on. I use the Conditioning self heating cap and I walk around doing my house chores, I find that when I leave it on longer, THE SILKIER My hair is (I leave it on for about 2 hours). And yes it does smell delicious.  I love it. I have one tub open and one new tub. I pray it goes on sale soon


----------



## Myjourney2009

JJamiah said:


> @Myjourney2009 I don't know how long you left yours on. I use the Conditioning self heating cap and I walk around doing my house chores, I find that when I leave it on longer, THE SILKIER My hair is (I leave it on for about 2 hours). And yes it does smell delicious.  I love it. I have one tub open and one new tub. I pray it goes on sale soon


 

@JJamiah

I left mine on for 15 min no heat then 20 min with heat. SCORE!!!! I have one of those caps but couldn't find it .

I hope it goes on sale soon as well. I was surprised to see the reg price is 10.99. Everytime I have seen it before the price was 7.99 and 6.49 with the card.

I got mine from the Sallys in Queens I have to take 3 trains and a bus . It takes only over a bit for than an hr so its not too bad.


----------



## NJoy

Janet' said:


> Had a little outpatient procedure...got the week of of work!!!! I need my hair to grow already...


 
Yay to being off work. Yay to being on the other side of the side of the procedure. Wishing you a speedy recovery. And make good use of this time...hairwise.


----------



## CurlsBazillion

yeah I guess I'm convinced now!  I'm on my way to Sally's to get that Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment.  Like I need another DC, smh


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

DayDreamist said:


> yeah I guess I'm convinced now!  I'm on my way to Sally's to get that Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment.  Like I need another DC, smh



That's my DC. I love it. My hair's so soft and moistened by that product. Definitely give it a shot.


----------



## NikkiQ

I may have to use one of my passes in the Use Up Your Stash challenge to go get it...but it's a staple so I may not have to use it. Hmmm


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> I may have to use one of my passes in the Use Up Your Stash challenge to go get it...but it's a staple so I may not have to use it. Hmmm


 
We voted no for the No Pass Needed for Staples. If you haven't used your April pass then you are ok until Saturday.


----------



## PPGbubbles

senagalese twists were a fail. I now realize that I HATE the way regular braiding hair looks.

back to my trusted boh braz quickweave for cabo.


----------



## shasha8685

That Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo is the best natural and sulfate free shampoo that I have ever used for my hair.


I think my beloved Elasta QP Creme Conditioning shampoo has been replaced...


----------



## faithVA

shasha8685 said:


> That Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo is the best natural and sulfate free shampoo that I have ever used for my hair.
> 
> 
> I think my beloved Elasta QP Creme Conditioning shampoo has been replaced...


 
hmm - that is good to know. I just bought the Elast QP Soy Oyl and I really like it. I may have to try out the Shea Moisture when I finish it up. It's a very large bottle though, so it may be a few months.


----------



## Embyra

done a cowash for the first time ever ....cant lie it felt so good long live tresmme naturals!


----------



## shasha8685

faithVA said:


> hmm - that is good to know. I just bought the Elast QP Soy Oyl and I really like it. I may have to try out the Shea Moisture when I finish it up. It's a very large bottle though, so it may be a few months.




You should definitely try it when you get the chance to! This shampoo didn't strip my hair and it left my hair feeling very moisturized (unlike Kinky Curly Come Clean or Giovanni Smooth as Silk shampoo--I'm still mad about those purchases)


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> We voted no for the No Pass Needed for Staples. If you haven't used your April pass then you are ok until Saturday.


 
Yay!!!!!! I'll stop on my way home to get a jar. Prepping my hair tonight for kinky twists tomorrow.


----------



## Rocky91

PPGbubbles said:


> senagalese twists were a fail. I now realize that I HATE the way regular braiding hair looks.
> 
> back to my trusted boh braz quickweave for cabo.



i tried once with regular braiding hair, and it was a mess!! i just couldn't get them to look neat. then i used the kinkytwist bulk hair, and that worked out really well.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Yay!!!!!! I'll stop on my way home to get a jar. Prepping my hair tonight for kinky twists tomorrow.


 
Getting it done by a salon? Are you blow drying it yourself before you go?


----------



## faithVA

shasha8685 said:


> You should definitely try it when you get the chance to! This shampoo didn't strip my hair and it left my hair feeling very moisturized (unlike Kinky Curly Come Clean or Giovanni Smooth as Silk shampoo--I'm still mad about those purchases)


 
Does it feel differently than the Elasta QP or are do they feel about the same but you are moving away from the sulfates?


----------



## NaturalLibra

Lol wow I kept refreshing on my phone to figure out why the whole thread wasn't loading...I am officially slow


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Getting it done by a salon? Are you blow drying it yourself before you go?


 
Found a kitchentician to do them for me lol. Yeah I'm gonna do an Aphogee 2-min treatment tonight followed by a LONG moisturizing DC and blow it out on low heat after airdrying in twists.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Found a kitchentician to do them for me lol. Yeah I'm gonna do an Aphogee 2-min treatment tonight followed by a LONG moisturizing DC and blow it out on low heat after airdrying in twists.


 
Enjoy. Hope they come out wonderfully.

I may join you at the end of May. I bought the hair two months ago. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I want to flat iron my hair so it can blow in the wind and folks can smell all this deliciousness from my silk elements conditoner


----------



## Aviah

Failed my no heat challenge, and loving that silky, smoooth flat iron job. 
Made me realize my ends were a mess. I promise to flat iron more often!


----------



## Janet'

NJoy said:


> Yay to being off work. Yay to being on the other side of the side of the procedure. Wishing you a speedy recovery. And make good use of this time...hairwise.



Thanks faithVA NJoy!!! Let's just say that hopefully, I will be   SITTING pretty   Which body part really rules the body...hmm, I can tell you....

Hairwise, let's just say less is more right now...hopefully, when my other areas feel better, I will feel like maneuvering with my hair!!!!


----------



## IMFOCSD

Myjourney2009 said:


> GET IT, GET IT, GET IT
> 
> I wish it was on sale
> 
> 
> 
> But alas I must wait for my beloved.
> 
> Since I've switched my hair stuff for the spring through the end of fall my hiar has just been acting wonderfully YEAH. Boy of Boy if I had my APL hair now......



You have so motivated me to buy this conditioner again lol...i was thinkin of getn some more of my beloved pantene relaxed & natural....smells great also. If i can remember correctly the silk elements is thicker & gives more slip.


----------



## NJoy

I love when I get that random feeling on my scalp that let's me know my hair's growing.


----------



## PPGbubbles

just did the strand test and discovered that I have low porosity,

I swear I learn something new everyday on this site


----------



## shasha8685

faithVA said:


> Does it feel differently than the Elasta QP or are do they feel about the same but you are moving away from the sulfates?




It does to me. The Elasta QP is sulfate free and does leave my hair moisturized but with the Shea Organics shampoo that effect is doubled (I hope that made sense). My hair just felt super duper moisturized.


----------



## Angelicus

This short hair is not the business. I want long hair again. I want to be the girl with "That hair." I don't know what's going on. Is it the state where I live? Is it the water? hormones, the styles I'm wearing?


----------



## pookaloo83

Rocky91 said:


> I don't really like the results of re-braiding or re-twisting a twistout or a braidout. my hair gets far too stretched and looks weird to me. i don't know why I did that last night and I know what happens. from now on, just gonna stick with my satin bonnet method.
> 
> another hair RT: what in the hayell am I gonna do to my hair for this weekend? I'm in a play and I'm helping orchestrate a black student leadership conference. I need something that'll stay cute Friday-Sunday. The director of the play seems to want it curly/nappy. flexi-rod set? braid n curl? argh.


 
Rocky91 and what's your satin bonnet method? Cause I retwist every night. erplexed


----------



## pookaloo83

Ok, so It's been 1 year since I've been natchal. I'm off work Friday, but nay be busy. But I will definitely flat iron on my next day off and see how my hair's doing and give myself a lil trim.  I'm so excited.


----------



## IMFOCSD

NJoy said:


> I love when I get that random feeling on my scalp that let's me know my hair's growing.




Me too!.....for me its called extreme itchies lol..


----------



## PearlyCurly

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> That's my DC. I love it. My hair's so soft and moistened by that product. Definitely give it a shot.



yeah, one of the best DCs i have used to date..and that says a lot


----------



## Rocky91

pookaloo83 said:


> Rocky91 and what's your satin bonnet method? Cause I retwist every night. erplexed



pookaloo83, basically it's making a little "roll" of the curls in the front, placing a satin scarf around the edges to prevent those curls from being smushed and smooth my edges, then letting the rest hang loose in the bonnet.
Westndnbeauty has a video on it: Braid'n'curl Maintenance


----------



## Myjourney2009

Decided not to flat iron because I am too lazy. I just put in some flexi rods and satini rollers and will be rocking curl for a few days


----------



## Angelicus

THAT'S IT!
I'VE HAD IT!
I'M GOING TO CUT MY HAIR IN HALF!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I really hate the my edges only on the sides have no curl pattern and halo up all the time.  Frustrating.


----------



## halee_J

I think I'm transitioning...


----------



## faithVA

It sure is quiet in here. I am going to have to start wearing make-up so I can post in another section.


----------



## halee_J

I really hate the dryer  so much so that I haven't used one in ages, I DC without heat. I just can't take all that heat blasting on my head man. I've been saying that I'm going to get a steamer for the longest, it seems to be alot better because: 

1. I don't think its as hot 
2. There's no hot air blasting on your face  
3. You don't have to stay under nearly as long.


----------



## carameldelight87

I just tried Aubrey Organics Ultra Smoothing Conditioner and Bee Mine's Curly Butter...not sure if I'm impressed...I miss my KCKT. 

Idk how other ladies make their 2-strand twists last a month or more. After 2 weeks, the fuzzies are unbearable!


----------



## faithVA

halee_J said:


> I really hate the dryer  so much so that I haven't used one in ages, I DC without heat. I just can't take all that heat blasting on my head man. I've been saying that I'm going to get a steamer for the longest, it seems to be alot better because:
> 
> 1. I don't think its as hot
> 2. There's no hot air blasting on your face
> 3. You don't have to stay under nearly as long.


 
I hate the dryer too. It was the worst part of being relaxed. It may be why I always wore my hair short. For DC consider getting a heat cap; either electric or the one you put in the microwave. It is way less painful.

I have a steamer. I won't discourage you from getting one because a lot of people really like them. They are hot. Maybe not as hot as a dryer but hot. I stopped using mine because a drop of hot water fell on my scalp (thinning crown) and ... It would have made a fantastic yt video.


----------



## faithVA

carameldelight87 said:


> I just tried Aubrey Organics Ultra Smoothing Conditioner and Bee Mine's Curly Butter...not sure if I'm impressed...I miss my KCKT.
> 
> Idk how other ladies make their 2-strand twists last a month or more. After 2 weeks, the fuzzies are unbearable!


 
If you ever find out please, please, please let me know.


----------



## carameldelight87

I get skeptical when I see a whole rack of relaxed ladies adoring a product and only 1 or 2 naturals loving it too. The bandwagon hopper/PJ in me wants to try it, but the cheapness in me says "it's not gonna work on your hair the same!" or "that's probably better for relaxed hair not natural." erplexed





faithVA said:


> If you ever find out please, please, please let me know.



Lol. I'll make sure to do a post on it.


----------



## halee_J

faithVA said:


> I hate the dryer too. It was the worst part of being relaxed. It may be why I always wore my hair short. For DC consider getting a heat cap; either electric or the one you put in the microwave. It is way less painful.
> 
> I have a steamer. I won't discourage you from getting one because a lot of people really like them. They are hot. *Maybe not as hot as a dryer but hot. I stopped using mine because a drop of hot water fell on my scalp* (thinning crown) and ... It would have made a fantastic yt video.



Oh boy that must have been unpleasant  Sorry that happened to you. So they're still pretty hot huh? mmkay maybe I'll hold off a bit more then....I do have a heatcap, thanks for the suggestion faithVA, but TBH I hate that thing too. It makes the skin around my hairline sweat, blech  I'm just miserable as heck when it comes to my head, shoot I'm getting antsy just with this plastic cap  Thank goodness no heat is working.


----------



## DrC

So excited about the new products I bought from the beauty supply store, that I started taking out my braids on the freeway while driving. Lacefront wig all in the dashboard, and everything.

#BighairDontcare


----------



## PPGbubbles

DrC said:


> So excited about the new products I bought from the beauty supply store, that I started taking out my braids on the freeway while driving. *Lacefront wig all in the dashboard, and everything*.
> 
> #BighairDontcare


 
 @ the bolded 

but I do understand the excitement, just keep the wig on till you get home next time


----------



## Vashti

I was planning on buying some more hair vitamins and while looking through the fridge last night I saw that I still have some zinc and iron vitamins. Think I'll finish those up first.


----------



## IMFOCSD

I can't wait till touch up time....which is may 9, my last touch up was valentines day so i am becoming very anxious. I might hold off until the first week of june seein as how i have special plans around that time...decisions decisions sigh.


----------



## Imani

Anxiously anticipating (okay, obsessing over ) my 1 year progress check in two days. Think I've missed my goal inches wise by about 1/2"- 1". erplexed  Oh well, I'm still happy and grateful for the amazing progress over this past year and I may still be able to claim SL.


----------



## faithVA

halee_J said:


> Oh boy that must have been unpleasant  Sorry that happened to you. So they're still pretty hot huh? mmkay maybe I'll hold off a bit more then....I do have a heatcap, thanks for the suggestion faithVA, but TBH I hate that thing too. It makes the skin around my hairline sweat, blech  I'm just miserable as heck when it comes to my head, shoot I'm getting antsy just with this plastic cap  Thank goodness no heat is working.


 
Unpleasant is an understatement. I was calling on Jesus to just take me now! The water is very hot. It isn't as unpleasant as a dryer though. 

If you hate the heat cap, I'm not sure you are going to like a steamer. 

Ok it sounds like we have similar issues - .  I can't stand anything on my head either. The only things that don't bug me are the Goody Ouchless barrettes and kinky twists. 

Wigs, weaves, other extensions, head bands, scarves, hats, dryers, plastic bags, sleep bonnets, etc., etc. - are all instruments of torture.


----------



## SheenaVee

Second day and my hair still looks banging! This new method of doing my wash and go is here to stay!


----------



## nappystorm

I look like a Lioness today. *growl*


----------



## DrC

PPGbubbles said:


> @ the bolded
> 
> but I do understand the excitement, just keep the wig on till you get home next time




Girl...I left that wig in the car


----------



## Nix08

faithVA said:


> I hate the dryer too. It was the worst part of being relaxed. It may be why I always wore my hair short. For DC consider getting a heat cap; either electric or the one you put in the microwave. It is way less painful.
> 
> I have a steamer. I won't discourage you from getting one because a lot of people really like them. They are hot. Maybe not as hot as a dryer but hot. I stopped using mine* because a drop of hot water fell on my scalp (thinning crown) and ... It would have made a fantastic yt video.*



faithVA Oh yes you should see the fantastic scar I have on my shoulder from a drop of steamer water!  They do, do wonders for my hair though!  I just wrap up and sit still now


----------



## halee_J

faithVA said:


> Unpleasant is an understatement. I was calling on Jesus to just take me now! The water is very hot. It isn't as unpleasant as a dryer though.
> 
> If you hate the heat cap, I'm not sure you are going to like a steamer.
> 
> Ok it sounds like we have similar issues - .  I can't stand anything on my head either. The only things that don't bug me are the Goody Ouchless barrettes and kinky twists.
> 
> *Wigs, weaves, other extensions, head bands, scarves, hats, dryers, plastic bags, sleep bonnets, etc., etc. - are all instruments of torture.*



Yes! Earlier in my hair journey I was able to tolerate things on my head but as time goes on I have less less patience  instruments of torture -that's exactly how I'm beginning to view these things


----------



## Embyra

i think i need to spend more time in the fitness section


----------



## healthytext

83% humidity and wind gusts up to 38mph... Friday can't come soon enough.


----------



## Nayna

Sheena284 said:


> Second day and my hair still looks banging! This new method of doing my wash and go is here to stay!




What's your method? So far I don't trust wash and gos in my hair, lol.


----------



## NJoy

Ok, I'm ready for a trim. Fresh ends are calling me. Scheduling a trim for this Tuesday. Henna and indigo afterwards.


----------



## Nayna

Myjourney2009 said:


> @JJamiah
> 
> I left mine on for 15 min no heat then 20 min with heat. SCORE!!!! I have one of those caps but couldn't find it .
> 
> I hope it goes on sale soon as well. I was surprised to see the reg price is 10.99. Everytime I have seen it before the price was 7.99 and 6.49 with the card.
> 
> *I got mine from the Sallys in Queens I have to take 3 trains and a bus . It takes only over a bit for than an hr so its not too bad*.




I think I might have to do this.  I really want to try it and I see no point in paying 6 bucks for shipping.


----------



## Nix08

I found a stylist who knows what a 'dusting' is....I'm very excited


----------



## pookaloo83

I want to henna so bad, but I'm scared  of my hair breaking off and being hard as a rock.


----------



## charislibra

Washed my hair today... *Tangles, big tangle-y knots, single strand knots, breaking*, and, probably, normal shedding... *I blame all of this on this crappy Suave Naturals Coconut Shampoo. I only shampoo every two weeks and my hair is normally in sections. If it is or isn't, it doesn't matter, I still have this problem. I only use a dime sized amount for my scalp. My scalp itches like crazy after I use it as well. It calms down in 30 minutes.


----------



## pookaloo83

I like how black my hair looks in my siggy. I wanna dye it black sometimes, but I think it may wash me out.


----------



## faithVA

charislibra said:


> Washed my hair today... *Tangles, big tangle-y knots, single strand knots, breaking*, and, probably, normal shedding... *I blame all of this on this crappy Suave Naturals Coconut Shampoo. I only shampoo every two weeks and my hair is normally in sections. If it is or isn't, it doesn't matter, I still have this problem. I only use a dime sized amount for my scalp. My scalp itches like crazy after I use it as well. It calms down in 30 minutes.


 
Girl get a new shampoo: Elasta QP, CON; Shea Moisture - anything that treats you good. Even if it is only every two weeks, it can be a good experience and make a big difference.


----------



## faithVA

pookaloo83 said:


> I like how black my hair looks in my siggy. I wanna dye it black sometimes, but I think it may wash me out.


 
I love the color in your siggy too. Your hair looks fabulous.

You can always try a rinse and see if you like it. Maybe?


----------



## pookaloo83

faithVA said:


> I love the color in your siggy too. Your hair looks fabulous.
> 
> You can always try a rinse and see if you like it. Maybe?


 

I already dyed my hair twice. I need to lay off the color for a while. Maybe I  should try indigo? Is that what people use to make their hair dark? I'm lost as to what I wanna do. I kinda want an auburn color as well.  *sigh*


----------



## faithVA

pookaloo83 said:


> I already dyed my hair twice. I need to lay off the color for a while. Maybe I should try indigo? Is that what people use to make their hair dark? I'm lost as to what I wanna do. I kinda want an auburn color as well. *sigh*


 
Yes they use indigo. Well since I am out of my territory when it has anything to do with henna or indigo, I will allow you to muse in peace.


----------



## halee_J

After that cut, I feel like APL is out for me this year


----------



## JJamiah

pookaloo83 said:


> I want to henna so bad, but I'm scared of my hair breaking off and being hard as a rock.


 
pookaloo83 I thought the exact same thing. That is what kept me from trying it for so long. 

 I had to spank myself for even having waited so long. It is good stuff. But you have to condition your hair well afterwards. 
I love it!

Yes Indigo is what is great for natural black coloring of your hair. 

It is Messy but great stuff


----------



## winona

I just dced, cowashed and flat twisted my hair. I am currently anxiously waiting until tomorrow when I take down these flat twists  The last time I tried this style I looked a HAM


----------



## winona

On a personal no comb or brush challenge until 1Jun I hope this reduces the amount of ssks and splits I see.  They arent out of control but I  want to see how far I can eliminate them.


----------



## jupitermoon

I've never thought I was entitled to having a man/being in a relationship due to something as superficial as long hair.

My regimen is super simple.  I don't spend countless hours obssessing over my hair; it's pretty much wash and go.


----------



## Candy828

CelinaStarr said:


> I've never thought I was entitled to having a man/being in a relationship due to something as superficial as long hair.
> 
> My regimen is super simple.  I don't spend countless hours obssessing over my hair; it's pretty much wash and go.



Dito.... I am a Wash 'n' Go gal as well... keeping it simple....too....


----------



## Rocky91

welp. time to do my hair. it's a must. :/


----------



## thebelleofelle

fresh wash, 2 min protein treatment, and 3 hours d/c...flat iron moisturize and seal... dang this journey is very time consuming...Can I just get my goal length already?? 

GROW HAIR GROW


----------



## Imani

I sometimes wonder what it would be like to be able to "slick" my hair back into a bun/ponytail or do a "wash and go"?  My hair doesn't "slick" and wash and go would be more like "wash and no" or "wash and fro".  

Just saw a family member's wife who's hair is like relaxed midback length. She doesn't do anything special to it-salon every two weeks, wrap at night, and wear down every single day. As much as LHCF hates to admit it, some folks got it like that and don't have to have special reggies, protective style all the time, etc.  

I don't even trip, everyone has things they struggle with and others that come easy. Besides, caring for my hair is actually pretty fun/entertaining now a days. I also like the idea of proving a point to others that even if you've never had long hair before, you can get it with some effort. Can't wait to see jaws drop in a few months of folks who never thought my hair could be long.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Finally a nice and sunny weekend, I will be trying out this wash n go thing for the 2nd time since I've been natural. Hopefully I won't be so heavy handed with the gel this time around.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nayna said:


> I think I might have to do this. I really want to try it and I see no point in paying 6 bucks for shipping.


 

Good!!!


I have to get out there btwn today and Sunday because I have a 15% off and a $5 coupon that expires on Sun.

Happy Sally's shopping


----------



## NJoy

I'm so off my supplement game that not only do I forget to take them but, I also forget whether I took them or not. Time to whip out my handy dandy medicine organizer.


----------



## cocomochaa

I should remove my profile pic because my hair no longer looks like that.

It's not only breakage  But my hair as thinned out considerably. I see much more scalp than I used to. 

This is depressing. The last 4 months of intensively caring for my hair has not helped. I just dont understand.


----------



## NikkiQ

Operation Cutting of the Twists begins tonight at 2000 hours


----------



## faithVA

I love seeing all the natural hair on tv. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## newnyer

I can't wait until the steamer I have on backorder comes in...I'm a PJ in training.


----------



## leiah

I found 2 split ends today.  I was pretty shocked
I have one area in the back of my head that just feels different from the rest and that's where they were.  I've been doing the same bun every day for a while it's time to switch up my protective styling

I'm thinking that because my hair is fine maybe protective styling can do more harm than good
but my shrunken hair sits on my shoulders I feel like I should at least wear it up until it grows past this length


----------



## Napp

i cant wait till next month to see if sallys will be having another sale. i plan on getting the new ion bkt along with some kera pro serum. i hope the kera pro is alsmost as good as the keratese oleorelax resum because i just cannot pay the price for it. i wish there was a local one around here. i am going to have to take a bus or two just to get there. le sigh.


----------



## Angelicus

Why am I hating my hair? I want a huge cut. I wish I could do it myself.


----------



## divachyk

faithVA said:


> I am going to try it. I bought the Kenra conditioner instead. I like that its thick. It makes my hair feel so so. I really,really, really like the Taliaah Waajid conditioner. So when I do try this Silk Element out I will be comparing it to that.


@faithVA - to me, it's no comparison. Kenra all day! However, some have fantastic luck with SE Megasilk and you might be one of them, so do give it a try. I don't mix anything with my Kenra. Leave it on for a minimum of 1hr. I will be using SE how @JJamiah suggests because she  SE.



Janet' said:


> Had a little outpatient procedure...got the week of of work!!!! I need my hair to grow already...


@Janet' - hope all is well.



JJamiah said:


> @Myjourney2009 I don't know how long you left yours on. I use the Conditioning self heating cap and I walk around doing my house chores, I find that when I leave it on longer, THE SILKIER My hair is (I leave it on for about 2 hours). And yes it does smell delicious.  I love it. I have one tub open and one new tub. I pray it goes on sale soon


@JJamiah, will try this conditioner after my TU next week and leave it on for the length of time you suggest to see if it will top my beloved Kenra.


----------



## divachyk

Wish I would have never stretched to 16 weeks last year. My hair hasn't been right since because it's underprocessed. #frustrated.with.that.decision# Since then, I've changed salons but my hair still isn't right. Hope the stylist can get it right on my next visit. I'm ready to get my hair corrected right once and for all, along with a nice trim so that I can move on with life as I once knew it -- without hair worries.


----------



## Janet'

divachyk Thanks for the well wishes, I'm coming along slowly but surely... 

I'm sorry about your stretching mishap  One thing that I have certainly come to appreciate is that what works for one person's head of hair does not necessarily work for all. I just hope you can find someone to help you get your lovely tresses "back to normal".


----------



## simplyconfident

I'm currenlty at a stylists salon and I just don't know about this. I guess I'm just so use to my regular stylist ways that anyone new even  touching worries me. She did have me fill out a profile sheet, assessed my hair prior to shampooing, and give me product reccomendations.... BUT I still feel like this is not going to be a match made in Hevan.


----------



## faithVA

divachyk said:


> @faithVA - to me, it's no comparison. Kenra all day! However, some have fantastic luck with SE Megasilk and you might be one of them, so do give it a try. I don't mix anything with my Kenra. Leave it on for a minimum of 1hr. I will be using SE how @JJamiah suggests because she  SE.
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks divachyk.  For me the Taliaah Waajid tops the Kenra. I can leave it on for 30 minutes, no heat and I'm done. So I will be comparing the Silk Elements to it, if I purchase it. I believe the TW is less expensive than the Kenra & Silk Elements but not sure about the size comparison.  It is the last conditioner I want to try.   I can see the day of product contentment coming


----------



## Vashti

I've been falling down on oiling my hair and baggying regularly throughout the week. I need to get back on my game. My hair is drier this year than it was last year. That needs to stop.


----------



## faithVA

Janet' said:


> @divachyk Thanks for the well wishes, I'm coming along slowly but surely...
> 
> I'm sorry about your stretching mishap  One thing that *I have certainly come to appreciate is that what works for one person's head of hair does not necessarily work for al*l. I just hope you can find someone to help you get your lovely tresses "back to normal".


 
You definitely have to know your hair. There are soooo many ways of doing things on this board, it can get you to spinning   I so love having access to so many different options from the women sharing on this board.


----------



## Janet'

faithVA Absolutely...So many knowledgeable women!


----------



## faithVA

I am so conflicted. On the one hand I am glad I don't have to do my hair this weekend. At the same time I want to shampoo, try some different products, use up some products and try some different oils. 

I will be glad when my hair is long enough to bun. Then I will be apply to try something out, bun it without having a 3 hr styling session.


----------



## pookaloo83

I bought the Aubrey's GPB conditioner yesterday. Can't wait to try it!

I have my hair in plaits right now for a braidout. But it's so freaking hot out I don't think I'm gonna go anywhere today, So I'll just take the plaits out tomorrow when I go to work.


----------



## NikkiQ

Didn't do this week's "What Are Your Hair Plans" thread due to forgetfulness...my bad!


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo

Sighhhhhhhh I wore my hair down yesterday for the first time in like 3 months and DH went on and about how I should wear my hair down daily.  All I need is 2 more inches and I will wear it down more often.  I need to be a little closer to bra strap length so my braid outs will be at least armpit length.   

I feel stuck between armpit and bra strap.  Well at least it's healthy, but I'm sick of up do's.


----------



## faithVA

Mrs. N Lugo said:


> Sighhhhhhhh I wore my hair down yesterday for the first time in like 3 months and DH went on and about how I should wear my hair down daily. All I need is 2 more inches and I will wear it down more often. I need to be a little closer to bra strap length so my braid outs will be at least armpit length.
> 
> I feel stuck between armpit and bra strap. Well at least it's healthy, but I'm sick of up do's.


 
I will trade you a NL twist do for an APL updo.


----------



## divachyk

faithVA - which TW are you using?

Janet' - agreed - I will try some things in moderation but I'm definitely over all of the bandwagonish ways.


----------



## Myjourney2009

i am ticked off I went to Sallys yesterday and purchased the Ion Natures... Masque; i get it home to discover it smells like medicine YUCK!!! Also, the Silk elements leave in is to thick and does not moisturize well. I will be returning it ASAP!!!

Stick with what you know MJ darnit!!! I cant sometimes because I like trying new things in the event my beloveds are discontinued


----------



## divachyk

Confused which is the lesser of the evils for me -
Air Drying - almost always air dry; doesn't give the silky look I desire but....
Roller Setting - rarely roller set; takes way too long but love the silky look
Flat Ironing - haven't flat ironed at home in years; love the look

Some days I wonder if flat ironing would be the lesser of the evils since I lose hair either way to breakage with air drying and roller setting.


----------



## divachyk

Myjourney2009 - I use the SE leave-in for rollersetting. I don't like it otherwise.


----------



## allmundjoi

I feel either my hair is straight or not, no in between. I decided to add some texture to my flatironed  hair. I did a braid n curl on my root puffy, dull, 2-day old flatironed hair last pm. In order to "set" the braids I put a little aloe vera gel (Lily of the Desert) on the hair as I braided it. I really didn't know what the heck I was doing. This am I took the rollers out and the braids down and omg my jet black hair (dyed with Lush caca noir-henna/indigo) was uber shiny and soft. And the hair looked like 2 day old rollerset-very cute. I had been moisturizing my ends with HEHH and sealed with evco/evoo/castor oil and oil my scalp with emu oil/castor oil/evco. Last night I just put aloe vera jelly on my hair. I will oil and put the avj on again tonight. I wonder if you can overuse avj.

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## NikkiQ

Don't like the twists. They will be out next week.


----------



## growingbrown

NikkiQ said:


> Don't like the twists. They will be out next week.



Already???? You just got them in plus you sat for hours....

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Imani

NikkiQ  What don't u like about them? I HATED my kinky twists when they were first put in and almost took them out. They usually look better once they are older. MUCH better.


----------



## Imani

I'm so tired of my hair growing in this [email protected] tail/mullet thing! Its sooo annoying. My nape is a looser texture and grows really fast. And the area right above it is thin and really kinky and grows slow.

The solution is to cut it a little shorter in the back but I hate to ask stylists to do that, bc most can't take direction and will cut it wrong or too much. Sometimes I just get a family member to cut it for me.  But since I rarely even wear my hair straight I'm not even going to bother for now. Maybe in the fall I will try to get it cut better.


----------



## Napp

I plain on wearing my hair out 80% of the time. It will only be up if the weather is bad or if i sweated out my roots to the point of no return


----------



## Rocky91

i feel like i'm in that between SL and APL purgatory. last flatiron job for me until after summer's over.


----------



## faithVA

divachyk said:


> @faithVA - which TW are you using?


For conditioning I am using the Enhancing Herbal Conditioner. I do have the Kenra as well, so right now I am comparing the two until one runs out. I don't remember seeing any positive reviews on the TW on the board.


----------



## NikkiQ

Imani said:


> NikkiQ  What don't u like about them? I HATED my kinky twists when they were first put in and almost took them out. They usually look better once they are older. MUCH better.



After really examining the twists, I saw exactly how bad they are. Like 3 different sizes, my hair sticking out some of them, thick at the root and thin on the ends. Can we say "hot mess"?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## abcd09

I do not want.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Tomorrow is wash day.  I'm scared I'm gonna wash out what's left of my hair. Wish me luck n


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I just experienced a co-wash "O".  Honey is officially my baby's daddy!!  

Currently twisting with Donna Marie Dream Curling Cream.


----------



## destine2grow

need to be more discipline with my hair! i can do this transiton and keeps my hands out of my hair!


----------



## winona

winona So yea I am just figuring out this dog on mention and tag feature Testing 1 2


----------



## divachyk

I dusted off the flat iron and flat ironed my hair to: 1) prep my roots for my TU next week and 2) because under processed hair wasn't AKN right but then I got some breakage so booo, I'm in no better shape than when the day started.


----------



## Imani

So I still see occasional breakage. And splits. And SSK's. Yet my hair still seems to be healthy and making progress. Maybe they are just going to be an inevitable part of being natural with my hair type. 

So it seems my reggie is working. Finding the reggie was the hard part. Now I just gotta stay consistent and hopefully will be well on my way to APL this year. Then BSL and beyond next year.


----------



## Imani

NikkiQ said:


> After really examining the twists, I saw exactly how bad they are. Like 3 different sizes, my hair sticking out some of them, thick at the root and thin on the ends. Can we say "hot mess"?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



 Dang that sucks. Some of my twists were different sizes ( 3 different african women did parts of my hair)  and thinner toward the ends as well. Is it like really obvious? If its kinda subtle no one will notice.


----------



## nappystorm

Instead of studying, I think I will do my hair. I've been looking like a troll doll lately.


----------



## -PYT

This lady on parking wars should go natural   her hair has been thinning and her edges have been decreasing over the past few season.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

One week to go before I celebrate my one year post-relaxer anniversary. I want to celebrate; but, I am in the no-heat challenge. What should I do to celebrate?


----------



## Meritamen

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> One week to go before I celebrate my one year post-relaxer anniversary. I want to celebrate; but, I am in the no-heat challenge. What should I do to celebrate?


There aren't any passes in that challenge? If not flat iron or something and don't tell anybody. 
I think we are going to have or one year post relaxer day pretty close to each other - mine is on May 13th. Yay to us!  I'm going to take down my cornrows, wash, and take a picture then maybe wear it out in a fro for a day. I'm lazy and it's hot; no point in me using heat anyway.


----------



## Dizz

I came up with this recipe for an oil mixture for my edges... They're thin on both sides in two very specific places. But I'm lazy and haven't made it yet.

And I'm mad at myself because I know the real reason my edges are suffering is my buns... bleh.


----------



## NikkiQ

Imani said:


> Dang that sucks. Some of my twists were different sizes ( 3 different african women did parts of my hair) and thinner toward the ends as well. Is it like really obvious? If its kinda subtle no one will notice.


 
Yeah it's pretty noticeable. I have to wear it in a ponytail b/c when it's all down, you can see how super thick they are in the front and skinny skinny skinny in the back. I wish I could make them work, but I don't want twists that I have to keep up in a pony, ya know?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Ugh I don't think I'll be straightening anymore or unless not unless it's below 30 degrees. My hair went poof and I flat ironed two days in a row. Maybe I'll get a hard press every couple of months but I'd really rather not pay for that lol


----------



## Janet'

I need to wash my hair today...


----------



## halee_J

I was planning to wash my hair today, but its raining like a mug. I don't like sitting around with condish on my head when its cold and rainy.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Ravengirl said:


> There aren't any passes in that challenge? If not flat iron or something and don't tell anybody.
> I think we are going to have or one year post relaxer day pretty close to each other - mine is on May 13th. Yay to us!  I'm going to take down my cornrows, wash, and take a picture then maybe wear it out in a fro for a day. I'm lazy and it's hot; no point in me using heat anyway.



Girl, I want to. But, I don't want to spend the money on getting a good press and then with the heat see it go poof. I'm cheap that way, lol.


----------



## halee_J

I wish my straightening efforts would last more than a day...but that ain't gonna happen with this weather and new workout regime.


----------



## Imani

I don't understand why people always want to point out the negative. 

Got my hair done and yes, a different person did it and its not quite as straight and shiny as the last time. But it still looks good and obviously is getting thicker longer and healthier. AND I made my goal of SL finally.  My family member knew this was my goal and all they can point out is that it isn't as straight as last time-twice. No congrats on my progress or anything. This is prob the most hair I've had since grade school and all they can keep  pointing out is the negative. I just don't get it. I smell haterade tho bc this person is frustrated w/their own hair which I've been helping with, doing it for them, buying them products, etc.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Imani It's like Kat Williams said, you NEED haters . If you only have that one hater, you need to figure out how to get to 20 before Summer ends, LOL.

Don't let it bother you. Comes with the territory.


----------



## Imani

^^^Lol! I guess I'm just not used to hair hate, plus the fact that I'm trying to help this person. I've been getting snide comments about other things all my life so they just roll down my back and I don't even notice them. If I'm going to keep growing my hair out, I guess I need to go ahead and get used to it.


----------



## halee_J

Why can't I find Goody flex barrettes in this country? I *REFUSE* to buy them online! The shipping is like 2x the cost of the barrette istelf  Ugh...


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

halee_J said:


> Why can't I find Goody flex barrettes in this country? I *REFUSE* to buy them online! The shipping is like 2x the cost of the barrette istelf  Ugh...



Have you tried Target? Walmart?


----------



## halee_J

chrisanddonniesmommy I live in Barbados, no Target or Walmart here unfortunately. If there was giiirrrrl....I would have a PJ mountain of ish


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

halee_J said:


> chrisanddonniesmommy I live in Barbados, no Target or Walmart here unfortunately. If there was giiirrrrl....I would have a PJ mountain of ish



I'm sorry!!! Do you have a substitute that can do the same thing?


----------



## nappystorm

Dear Hair, 
The only reason you are getting roller set instead of blow dried is because I have to study.


----------



## Janet'

nappystorm Too cute!


----------



## Rocky91

It never fails. I flat-iron my hair, it's all silky straight and swanging and ish for two days and I say yea, Ima keep this up for two weeks....and then I go out to partay and dance like a fool and end up with a big fro. 
sigh. i guess I'll DC and braidout or something.


----------



## Nix08

What the heck...I was staring at hair pics and I just discovered that I'm lopsided!!  My right side armpit and shoulder is lower than my left side.....


----------



## divachyk

halee_J, PM me what you are looking for. I'll gladly pick them up if they are available in my area...but not sure how much shipping would cost for me to send them.

Nix08, do you trim yourself?


----------



## divachyk

Why does my head itch when a TU is near...any other day/time/week it doesn't itch...just days before a TU...it's so mental.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk nope that's the only thing I don't do.....but it's my body that's lopsided not my hair  Maybe I need to visit a chiropractor.


----------



## Nix08

That happens to me all the time!!  It's very annoying



divachyk said:


> Why does my head itch when a TU is near...any other day/time/week it doesn't itch...just days before a TU...it's so mental.


----------



## divachyk

Nix08, I visit a chiro for my neck. Car wreck 2006. The feel good is so temporary but it's well worth the visit. My discomfort is neck pain so that's why the fix is temporary. Since your body is "lopsided" maybe your fix won't be temporary. My body is slightly off because one leg is a tad bit longer and I have an extra vertebrae....the off nature of my body is not noticeable to anyone or within my walk...this the chiro can't fix, though. All that to say, get checked to see if they can get you square.


----------



## NJoy

So happy to be daily cowashing again.  And with my staples.  My hair is so happy!


----------



## Nix08

Thanks divachyk I think I will get it looked at...its amazing the things you discover on a hair journey



divachyk said:


> @Nix08, I visit a chiro for my neck. Car wreck 2006. The feel good is so temporary but it's well worth the visit. My discomfort is neck pain so that's why the fix is temporary. Since your body is "lopsided" maybe your fix won't be temporary. My body is slightly off because one leg is a tad bit longer and I have an extra vertebrae....the off nature of my body is not noticeable to anyone or within my walk...this the chiro can't fix, though. All that to say, get checked to see if they can get you square.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I was scared to wash today but I'm so glad I did!

I cowashed and my hair felt so smooth and soft!  it was like each strand was telling me how happy they were! No hair in the shower, or the comb when I detangled. Yay!

So my hair might have thinned, but at least the hair that's left is happy.


----------



## newnyer

Two snaps for clarifying shampoos! Just used Suave clarifying shampoo followed by VO5's clarifying conditioner in the shower and my hair felt so ccccllleaann, yet not too hard or unmanageable! Just put in Salley's generic version of Joico K-Pak and will try and DC for a couple of hours.  Sometimes I get frustrated and it IS time consuming...but overall I can't help but b excited to learn my hair and nail down a reggie! Come on HHJ!!!

P.S.  I think I'm getting a tad bit addicted to this site! Lol!


----------



## Nix08

newnyer said:


> Two snaps for clarifying shampoos! Just used Suave clarifying shampoo followed by VO5's clarifying conditioner in the shower and my hair felt so ccccllleaann, yet not too hard or unmanageable! Just put in Salley's generic version of Joico K-Pak and will try and DC for a couple of hours.  Sometimes I get frustrated and it IS time consuming...but overall I can't help but b excited to learn my hair and nail down a reggie! Come on HHJ!!!
> 
> *P.S.  I think I'm getting a tad bit addicted to this site! Lol!*


*
* 
Welcome to the club


----------



## Dizz

I'm 11 months post exactly!

Also, my hair is uneven... really uneven. Cathy Howse would fly down to Florida and murder me if she saw the abomination before God that are my ends.




newnyer said:


> Two snaps for clarifying shampoos! Just used Suave clarifying shampoo followed by VO5's clarifying conditioner in the shower and my hair felt so ccccllleaann, yet not too hard or unmanageable! Just put in Salley's generic version of Joico K-Pak and will try and DC for a couple of hours. Sometimes I get frustrated and it IS time consuming...but overall I can't help but b excited to learn my hair and nail down a reggie! Come on HHJ!!!
> 
> P.S.  I think I'm getting a tad bit addicted to this site! Lol!



@newnyer That sounds great! I was thinking about getting something to clarify with... I think I'll try those too. 
Good luck with your regimen!


----------



## nappystorm

I just spent 5 hours on my hair.


----------



## smilesarecontagious

I miss my afro...off to watch more youtube videos on transitioning


----------



## pookaloo83

Just twisted my hair with a lil ecostyler. Tryna make this twistout last.


----------



## Angelicus

I really liked my hair today but it's still so short in the back.


----------



## Imani

At first I was like wow my hair is so long! Now I'm like eh, not really. lol. I'm ready to put it back up under my wig and we'll meet again in September, hopefully about 3 inches longer. 

SL is kind of an odd length bc its like the hair kinda wants to hang down the back, but its not quite long enough so it gets all bunched up on the shoulders. I think it will hang better at APL. Glad I don't wear my hair down and straight all the time, this is kind of annoying and will be in a ponytail tommorrow.


----------



## Rocky91

Imani said:


> At first I was like wow my hair is so long! Now I'm like eh, not really. lol. I'm ready to put it back up under my wig and we'll meet again in September, hopefully about 3 inches longer.
> 
> SL is kind of an odd length bc its like the hair kinda wants to hang down the back, but its not quite long enough so it gets all bunched up on the shoulders. I think it will hang better at APL. Glad I don't wear my hair down and straight all the time, this is kind of annoying and will be in a ponytail tommorrow.


i felt the same when i wore my hair straight the other day! it just felt weird, cause it's no longer my cute, slightly above shoulder length bob. I think this length (collarbone length) is so, so awkward. it's fine when I wear my hair curly/natural but when straight....
like you, I'll be twisting/weaving/braiding it up for the summer.


----------



## faithVA

I was driving by and my head was yanked to the right by a new BSS sign around the corner from where I live. If you knew where I lived you would understand why this is unusual. So had to stop in and found it it was a grand opening.

Fortunately for me they don't have a great hair product selection so no temptation there. Will still need to drive out of the way to go to my regular BSS or Sally's. But they had sooo many hair accessories and scarves. And I luv, luv, luv some hair accessories even if I don't have enough hair to put them in. I really only like to shop for things from the shoulders up (scarves, earrings, hair accessories). 

So I purchased big colorful barrettes, decorative pony tail holders, hair sticks , hair pins and I made myself put some stuff back. After all they are just around the corner. When he rang them up the things I really liked were only $.99 and then it was $.10 off.

I am in hair heaven now. Just a few more months and maybe I can wear some of this stuff. The baby is due at any time.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

I've been transitioning so long, I sometimes forget I'm not all natural and answer poll questions directed to naturals...my bad.


----------



## Ronnieaj

So I make my own acv rinse, and I used to do it at a pH of 5.  But SO doesn't much like the smell, so I started doing it with a pH of 4, and rinsing it out lightly.  I accidentally made the pH 3 this time, so I rinse more thoroughly.  And my hair is _significantly _softer at the 3 pH than at either the 4 or 5.  This may be something to consider......


----------



## KurlyNinja

Shrinkage is a the biggest ****** ever. #thatisall


----------



## divachyk

Rarely do I ever wear my hair out at work. I did so last week and was quickly annoyed by all of the overreactions. I sometimes think ppl think I'm bald by "oh you got your hair down" and "oh you have a lot of hair" type comments. Now that's it's back in a bun, I will spend the next day or so listening to ppl say "oh you got your hair back up again" as though that's a disappointment to them. When I wear a wig, then they want to know "is that your hair or a wig." I understand that ppl will just run their mouth no matter what you do but dang, can a sistah just wear her hair in peace?


----------



## healthytext

Holding off on trimming my bangs until I get my eyebrows done


----------



## Janet'

I still need to wash my hair...


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Janet' said:


> I still need to wash my hair...


 
Janet' 
I'll do it for you, if you come over my house. I only live about a thousand miles away.


----------



## Janet'

sipp100 Bwahahahahaha...If only I could take my hair off and mail it to you!!!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Janet' said:


> @sipp100 Bwahahahahaha...If only I could take my hair off and mail it to you!!!!


 
You can, Janet'  I won't send it back, however. I want highlights (scared, though) so I could just make yours into clip-ins 

It would be nice if ladies within 50 miles of each other could do each other's hair! I loooove doing hair - just not my own.


----------



## lamorenita02907

So happy found a new way to wear my wash n go without the crazy shrinkage...

At night after I wash and condition...I apply Olive oil hair cream..then I apply Sabastian's Portion 9 wearable treatment.

then i let it air dry as much as I can then put it up in a ponytail..and wrap it with my satin scraf.

Take it down in the morning fluff it up and shake it lik a dog! beautiful!

* Got so many compliments..everyone says it suits me better then the "flat hair". Feeling very confident finally wearing my natural hair! I love it!


----------



## charislibra

I got Renpure Organics My Pretty Hair is Parched! Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioner on Friday. I just cowashed, sitting here with 2 flick-ted puffs. It's not living up to the moisturizing part too much , but my hair wasn't exactly parched either lol. Maybe they work best when used together. It has some slip. My kitchen was the only part that was easily detangled with the condish. I guess my real kitchen is on the left side of the house.


----------



## growingbrown

I am so ready for my BC!!!! I am ready now more than ever! Everyday I'm learning my natural hair and forgot I have these relaxed ends that just look horible.

T-4 days! 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Janet'

sipp100 said:


> You can, Janet'  I won't send it back, however. I want highlights (scared, though) so I could just make yours into clip-ins
> 
> It would be nice if ladies within 50 miles of each other could do each other's hair! I loooove doing hair - just not my own.



sipp100 Lol!! Me too!!! Too funny!


----------



## Skiggle

I've come to the conclusion that
I am a lazy natural. I put in a style leave it in for a month or 2.
I spray some aloe vera juice mixed with an oil blend... 
and whelp that's it
But it has sure helped me retain length.


----------



## Aviah

Considering being a "straight natural" for a little while... Its just so easy. I think because I use so little products I can go two weeks without washing. Problem is I do get the scalp itches at about a week and a half.

And I'm afraid of heat damage. But so far so good with WestNDNbeauty's flat iron tutorial- best flat ironed hair I ever had- no reversion either (unless it gets wet). I'll just do checks on my hair during wash days.

Detangling, moisturizing (the tiniest amount of coconut oil), and styling is so much easier. Its nice to get a break sometimes from having to detangle in sections with damp hair etc.


----------



## divachyk

I'm starting to feel that I have no depth outside of my hair, which seems to be an interest item for everyone around me. I don't even bring up hair, it's the other folk talking that mentions it. I'm kinda tired of people asking me about hair stuff (products, techniques, etc) IRL because now that I know about hair, it's not as simple as run get this or that product...and truthfully, that's all they want...a quickie fix/answer. They don't want to hear the full run-down of how to select products but be mad at you for leading them down the wrong path if you simply blurted out a suggestion. There are days when I just don't want to be hair bothered. I have other interest outside of hair (although it may not seem like it). I really, really do. 

OT: More and more often now, when I read certain threads and responses, I often wonder if some of us are just that straight up rude in real life. I've been around the block enough to know the difference between being direct and being rude. We're all entitled to our opinions but there is a way to communicate information to others without insulting, IMHO. Maybe that's the supervisor, business exec, college instructor coming out in me.*shrug* 

Okay, so back to the discussions at hand.


----------



## NJoy

Need a bit more slip in my life to help with detangling.  Gonna try Say Yes to Carrots and Suave Naturals Almond and Shea Butter conditioners. If all else, will default back to Aussie Moist.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Today I feel good about my hair. It's soft, it's shiny and it has "that swang". Even the edges are looking a little thicker. Let's see how long this feeling lasts.


----------



## pookaloo83

Did a twistout with ecostyler gel and it had great definition and lasted all day!  

Buuuuuttttt....... It was really shrunken and showed no length. But was still pretty. I just twisted it again for the night with just a little bit of Qhemets AOHC. Just a dime size amount. Can't wait to see what it looks like tomorrow. Gonna wash it tomorrow I guess. I have the itchies bad.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl

Here lately, I've been noticing people only considering type 4 hair the representative of black hair. But where does that leave the blacks that don't fit into that mold(type 4 hair, broad features, and dark skin)? I wish people weren't so divisive.


----------



## Evolving78

hair felt really good today and i loved my little funky chunky twistout.  i wonder if i should twist it up again tonight or just stretch it with my hair bands.  i bought  some Creme of Nature Chamomile and Comfrey conditioner.  i wonder how this will work for cowashing?


----------



## shasha8685

These folks on this Elgin Charles show are so unprofessional I'm getting agitated just sitting here watching it.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I love hair but all the pre-pooing,dcing overnight and only washing every 2 weeks,water and glycerin mix with peppermint just dont seem to encourage growth.I hope I lose mu weight soon so I wont feel so self conscious about wearing my hair out..I feel like a boy when I wear it out on the weekends.


----------



## cutenss

OMGosh!  My hair  the ayurvedic powders.  I take one heaping tablespoon of:  hibiscus, alma, cassia obovata, and Godrej Nupur Henna Mendahi 9 Herb Blend, and make a paste.  I apply it to freshly washed hair (ORS Clarifying Aloe Shampoo).  Apply a walmart bag for about half hour.  Rinse with some VO5.  Then I take one teaspoon of HOT 6 oil, and do a SHOT (Steaming Hot Oil Treatment).  You talk about  hair  I am air drying, and will fllat iron in a bit.  I will doing this either once a week, or at least once every two weeks.  I am gonna need Ayur Natural Beauty to have another sale, so I can stock up on my powders.


----------



## charislibra

I need to do mini twist soon. It's going to be to hot do to my hair. I think I'll be washing & conditioning if my hair doesn't look and feel the way I want it. Ugh... So much hatred right now.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Am I thie only one that thinks Creme of nature argan oil conditioner smells like mens cologne. While I like the smell of mens cologne just not on my hair. I rinse that crap out with the quickness and wound up washing my hair two days later. 

MY DD said my hair smelled like Purell.

I went on their facebook page and said they need to change the scent, they quickly deleted it LOL


----------



## shasha8685

Myjourney2009 said:


> Am I thie only one that thinks Creme of nature argan oil conditioner smells like mens cologne. While I like the smell of mens cologne just not on my hair. I rinse that crap out with the quickness and wound up washing my hair two days later.
> 
> MY DD said my hair smelled like Purell.
> 
> I went on their facebook page and said they need to change the scent, they quickly deleted it LOL



It doesn't smell good and it's a poor excuse for a deep conditioner


----------



## Myjourney2009

Silk elements mega cholesterol is a mega FAILure. Back to Sallys it will go along with the other things I purchased.

I am glad I read the TJ Maxx/marshalls thread, if not I would not have known I can return things without a receipt. I was so glad to be able to return a flatiron I purchased. I only got store credit but its all right, there are other things I need from there.


----------



## halee_J

divachyk Aw D you're such a sweetie!  I'll PM you


----------



## Imani

When I was relaxed my hair got thinner as it got longer. Now that I'm natural its getting thicker as it gets longer. love it!


----------



## destine2grow

I am so tired of my hair breaking and this transition! i am seriously thinking abt a twa!


----------



## naturalagain2

I did my hair for my business photo shoot......and it came out lovely!!!!! That twist and curl was the best yet!!!!! I can't wait to see the photos.....


----------



## divachyk

GoddessMaker, good luck!


----------



## divachyk

Flat ironed hair sure does show imperfections. I have short pieces that appear like little fly aways everywhere. WITW?!?! Is that breakage?


----------



## Myjourney2009

I saw a young lady in the bodega with the most terrible looking hair I have seen in a LONG time. It was gelled straight down to her head and the back was pinned down with doobie pins so her scalp would not show. As I got a closer look she a few tracks glued in. It was quite a sight and it saddend me. She was with her brother and his little mohawk was so linty. He had clearly been crying based on the dried tears on his face. She had on clothes that were clearly old. She did the best she could to put on a brave front. She knocked the crap out of him for simply asking if that was his sandwich on the counter and he walked away crying and he said "you're starting to act like Grandma." I though immediately they must be in foster care (before you question yes I know what they can look like when neglected)

This was the first time I wanted to help with a total strangers hair.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Myjourney2009 said:


> I saw a young lady in the bodega with the most terrible looking hair I have seen in a LONG time. It was gelled straight down to her head and the back was pinned down with doobie pins so her scalp would not show. As I got a closer look she a few tracks glued in. It was quite a sight and it saddend me. She was with her brother and his little mohawk was so linty. He had clearly been crying based on the dried tears on his face. She had on clothes that were clearly old. She did the best she could to put on a brave front. She knocked the crap out of him for simply asking if that was his sandwich on the counter and he walked away crying and he said "you're starting to act like Grandma." I though immediately they must be in foster care (before you question yes I know what they can look like when neglected)
> 
> This was the first time I wanted to help with a total strangers hair.



So sad. My heart hurts just reading this.


----------



## NJoy

Trim day today. Not sure if I'm going to do a real trim, split ender, or a lil of both.  Most likely both.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Anakinsmomma said:


> So sad. My heart hurts just reading this.


 

Yeah it was really sad.


----------



## KurlyNinja

I have a SERIOUS case of Hand in Hair Disease. I do it so much now that I'm annoying myself with it. Ever since I've BC'd my hand has been in my hair. Its almost as bad as thumbsucking. I do it to calm my nerves. I do it when I get excited. I do it to fall asleep. I do it when I get bored. I'm doing it RIGHT NOW!!!  I think I may start doing the box weave thing that I use to do when I was younger. You know the ones that you put on a keychain. Just to keep my hands busy and OUT. OF. MY. HAIR. **slaps own hand out of hair**


----------



## curlyninjagirl

​If I see one more person whining about how a certain topic's been brought up too many times I'm gonna scream! It's a hair forum, I haven't seen a brand new topic on here since I joined!! If u are one of these whiners please be creative and start that brand new topic u been for hurtin' for or SHUT UP and leave! (And I mean this in the nicest possible way )


----------



## Rocky91

Myjourney2009 said:


> *Silk elements mega cholesterol is a mega FAILure. Back to Sallys it will go along with the other things I purchased*.
> 
> I am glad I read the TJ Maxx/marshalls thread, if not I would not have known I can return things without a receipt. I was so glad to be able to return a flatiron I purchased. I only got store credit but its all right, there are other things I need from there.



At the bold: That stuff doesn't even BEGIN to compare to the Silk Elements Mega Silk Moisturizing Treatment, it's much more moisturizing/more expensive. You should give it a try.


----------



## KimPossibli

I tried the argan oil on naked hair after a wash.... I think I like it..its very light..

I think I'm beginning to appreciate light moisturisers.. very different from the heavy products I loved the other times I cared for my natural hair..


----------



## AlliCat

I finally jumped on the Ayurveda bandwagon  Picked up some Amla and Vatika Oil. Also got some Brahmi powder to mix with water and apply the paste as a pre-poo. The guy wanted to charge me $23...yeah right...I worked my magic and got it all for $15.


----------



## LushLox

Toward the latter part of last year and during the early part of this year I've been really well lately regarding product buying. However when I check it just lately I've been buying so much stuff - no idea why, boredom probably. Boredom is going to make me broke at this rate.


----------



## charislibra

.............................................

I don't know what to do anymore. My hair is acting crazy. It won't let me detangle with anything. Washing and then using way more condish than I did yesterday didn't help. It feels and looks better than it did, very moisturized. It's saturated with water and Hair Dew right now. So many knots all over my head... UGH! Why is this happening???! I'm about to start cutting the knots, but it's so many and so much progress...


----------



## curlyninjagirl

charislibra said:


> .............................................
> 
> I don't know what to do anymore. My hair is acting crazy. It won't let me detangle with anything. Washing and then using way more condish than I did yesterday didn't help. It feels and looks better than it did, very moisturized. It's saturated with water and Hair Dew right now. So many knots all over my head... UGH! Why is this happening???! I'm about to start cutting the knots, but it's so many and so much progress...


 
charislibra, don't cut, don't cut! I had a tangled mess and in this thread I explain how I solved the problem without scissors. It worked like a miracle! HTH.


----------



## Meritamen

I'm bored with my hair and don't feel like taking care of it right now. I don't know what to do with it style-wise. *_sigh_* I really want long hair but I'm not sure if I'm dedicated to this little hobby to get there. I cornrowed my hair; hopefully it will last for the rest of the month.


----------



## adamson

I'm hating these box braids. It makes my hair feel thinner, even though my hair is usually thick as HALE with twists in.
Trying to keep my hands out of my hair until the 19th, at least!


----------



## Evolving78

i haven't been PS'ing my hair so far, and it's growing fine.  i think being on here is making me paranoid about my hair and not reaching my goal this year.  i have never watched my hair this hard before.  i guess that is why i wanna do something to it that i just don't have to worry about damaging it.  it is so scary out there.  it seems like there is nobody to trust when it comes to my hair.  i can barely trust myself.

I love Nikki Mae on youtube.  her hair is so full and healthy.  i think she wears her hair out a lot.  she does a lot of twistouts.  i'm starting to do that now.  cowash my hair every two days, put it in big twists, wear a chunky twistout. i will shampoo my hair on Sundays. so, Wash Sun, Cowash Wed, and Cowash Fri.  i won't do wash and goes for awhile because it is cause too many knots and tangles.


----------



## charislibra

curlyninjagirl said:


> @charislibra, don't cut, don't cut! I had a tangled mess and in this thread I explain how I solved the problem without scissors. It worked like a miracle! HTH.



curlyninjagirl I wish I saw this while I was letting the water and Hair Dew sit. I'll look through the thread for your post.

 That was an ordeal, but I got through it.  Didn't cut a lot, but it kinda looks like it from the pile of hair. It won't look like too much tomorrow. My length is still here.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~

My hair is stuck..............................................................


----------



## AlliCat

I'm late but Vatika Oil


----------



## Softerlove

He'd doesn't like the smell of this new deep conditioner...says it smells "healthy"
Yet he keeps his hand in my head....

Sent from my MyTouch 4 G.using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Relentless

I ordered my Hairveda product and I can't wait for it to arrive.  It's the Whipped Jelly.  I've heard so much about the hairline on this forum.


----------



## halee_J

Its been a minute since I used Alfaparf real cream, I've been stuck on this Aphogee 2 min. Time to bring it back into rotation.


----------



## hairsothick

I bought some supplies to make a homemade wig. I hope this isn't a waste of my money.


----------



## Aireen

My crown is extremely itchy...


----------



## NYAmicas

Went to the salon for the first time in a long time to get a touch up and was reminded why I just dont go.



Why tell me you dont know why I wont let you trim my ends then proceed to rake through my thick hair from the root? Your methods will make more splits and rip all my hair out.

For someone so concerned with my ends why wouldnt you make sure you werent tearing it off with your clip?

Gossiping about the lady that just walked out. tsk tsk. Like I know you wont talk about me.

Compliment me then offer makeup tips when you have the false tranny eyelash thing going on.....sigh

I really just wanted my hair straightened by a professional and to get out of there so whatever. Anyway, another salon off my list.


----------



## Solitude

I just moved this past weekend and I realized I have way too many beauty products. I won't be buying anything for a while, BUT when everything is used up I wanna buy some Joico!


----------



## shasha8685

I can feel where those combs from that half wig were rubbing against my scalp/hair.

.....gonna give the wigs a break for awhile.....


----------



## NikkiQ

My scalp is itching like crazy!!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Aireen

NikkiQ said:


> My scalp is itching like crazy!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Just ignore it and think of it as a sign that your hair is growing, that's what I do.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Just ignore it and think of it as a sign that your hair is growing, that's what I do.



GASP!! ITS Aireen !!  

Well hello there stranger..


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> GASP!! ITS AIREEN!!
> 
> Well hello there stranger..



Oh hey, girl!  

I'm back lol.  How've things been around these parts?


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I would buy some of kimmaytube's products. Shyt, I'd buy the whole line up.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Oh hey, girl!
> 
> I'm back lol.  How've things been around these parts?



Oh nothing same ol same ol.  Been playing in my hurr too much since its getting longer, snatching my wig off while driving, watching a dude on WSHH high off PCP show his scrotum and cheeks to everyone in the street, seeing Beyonce barely move in her dress, you know the normal stuff


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Oh nothing same ol same ol.  Been playing in my hurr too much since its getting longer, snatching my wig off while driving, watching a dude on WSHH high off PCP show his scrotum and cheeks to everyone in the street, seeing Beyonce barely move in her dress, you know the normal stuff



   "Normal" Gotcha! 

What's wrong with Beyonce's dress and dancing? Did you go to a concert to see her? 

I've kept my hands out of my hair lol, just taking my vitamins and taking it one day at a time while leaving my hair alone. This growth thing is like watching my plants grow.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> "Normal" Gotcha!
> 
> What's wrong with Beyonce's dress and dancing? Did you go to a concert to see her?
> 
> I've kept my hands out of my hair lol, just taking my vitamins and taking it one day at a time while leaving my hair alone. This growth thing is like watching my plants grow.



Ugh.  I know the feeling.
Oh you haven't seen the video of Beyonce at the Gala?? She got boo'd.  Its in the ET thread.  Poor thing.  She couldn't even move in her dress up the stairs
I have hair vitamins but they raised my cholesterol sky high


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Ugh.  I know the feeling.
> Oh you haven't seen the video of Beyonce at the Gala?? She got boo'd.  Its in the ET thread.  Poor thing.  She couldn't even move in her dress up the stairs
> I have hair vitamins but they raised my cholesterol sky high



Ooooh! Lemme go check that out! LOL, I've never really been a fan of Beyonce and I've never disliked her but from the way ET can go and the way people get when B is brought into a topic, I'll probably feel bad for her. 

I just take a liquid multi-vitamin for the most part, trying to be healthy all around. I wouldn't bother with a hair vitamin, with the stuff I've been taking, I haven't noticed any growth spurts yet.


----------



## AlliCat

> Redirecting my focus off of hair for a while.



What are you directing your focus to?


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Ooooh! Lemme go check that out! LOL, I've never really been a fan of Beyonce and I've never disliked her but from the way ET can go and the way people get when B is brought into a topic, I'll probably feel bad for her.
> 
> I just take a liquid multi-vitamin for the most part, trying to be healthy all around. I wouldn't bother with a hair vitamin, with the stuff I've been taking, I haven't noticed any growth spurts yet.



Bey is okay.  I met her in person a long time ago before they were famous.  They use to perform at different highschools in the H and she was very nice.  Her hair was horrid but I can't blame her; Texas Humidity is really Satan in Aura 

I used a growth aid before but it didn't do anything for me.  Im better off at keeping things simple and seeing results.


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> What are you directing your focus to?



God, family, friends, cleanliness, skin, well being, etc. Not that these weren't my focus before but after time to think, I realize I'm just obsessing with and wasting too much money on hair lol.


----------



## AlliCat

I'm so disappointed that I relapsed into PJism. Within the last couple days I hopped on the Ayurveda bandwagon, replenished staples, gave into a sale at Sally's. On the plus side my hair should be thriving with all these goodies.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> God, family, friends, cleanliness, skin, well being, etc. Not that these weren't my focus before but after time to think, I realize I'm just obsessing with and wasting too much money on hair lol.



That's deep. and I thought I was doing something with my new nail journey


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Bey is okay.  I met her in person a long time ago before they were famous.  They use to perform at different highschools in the H and she was very nice.  Her hair was horrid but I can't blame her; Texas Humidity is really Satan in Aura
> 
> I used a growth aid before but it didn't do anything for me.  Im better off at keeping things simple and seeing results.



Yeah everyone always says she's sweet. Apparently she's got bad breath though.  Dang, first Rihanna hardly sells her concert tickets now Bey's getting boos from the crowds... SAD! 

Exactly, if I don't get to WL or MBL this year, so what? I'll get there eventually and I might as well start trying to know how to take care of my hair as it progresses instead of trying to rush the process and becoming lost in it.

I'll still be posting in this thread though, love me some RT. If only they had one in the OT section with the same people I would be hooked.


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> That's deep. and I thought I was doing something with my new nail journey



Nails too! I'm trying to get my nails on point. I've always had trouble growing them but if I can just keep them shaped nicely, avoiding chipped polish — I'm good.  Mostly God though, I don't feel connected enough.


----------



## Aireen

OT but Bey looked ridiculous in that dress, just saying. If you can't walk in it, why put it on?!


----------



## Curlybeauty

Slowly but surely liking my weave more and more everyday. 

Customers at work constantly ask me what products I am using to achieve my curls, and I answer as if it is really my own hair 

Here is a pic from 2.5 seconds ago of my hair ...


----------



## Aireen

Curlybeauty said:


> Slowly but surely liking my weave more and more everyday.
> 
> Customers at work constantly ask me what products I am using to achieve my curls, and I answer as if it is really my own hair
> 
> Here is a pic from 2.5 seconds ago of my hair ...



Giiiiiiiiirrl, your hair looks great! Damn right to answer like if it's really your own hair, you really paid your own money for it.


----------



## Aireen

Watching a BET award thing show whatever, Soulja Boy's performing Pretty Boy Swag and has the most gorgeous girl as a dancer with smooth chocolate skin and super short EL hair that's in that old Rihanna cut. Her hair, skin, and makeup are on POINT! Can't help but stare... when she appears lol.


----------



## lala89

I'd really like to get to hiplength before the year end..


----------



## AlliCat

Curlybeauty said:


> Slowly but surely liking my weave more and more everyday.
> 
> Customers at work constantly ask me what products I am using to achieve my curls, and I answer as if it is really my own hair
> 
> Here is a pic from 2.5 seconds ago of my hair ...





told you it looks cute!


----------



## AlliCat

I want to relax my hair today. I opened the box and everything. I know I should wait 3 days after washing but it's been less than that...guess I should wait...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm loving the ease of wearing these small braids. I can stick to my usual regimen without having to manipulate my hair as much.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Yay! Jury duty let me out early... Time to henna!


----------



## NikkiQ

Aireen said:


> Just ignore it and think of it as a sign that your hair is growing, that's what I do.


 
That's what I'm hoping that it is  with these twists in. I'm gonna try to keep them in for another week, but we'll see how that goes. I'm going through cowash withdrawals. Twitching like a junkie.


----------



## shasha8685

I think I may need a good trim....or a search and destroy at least. Gonna have to pull out the flat iron.....


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I hope this new regimen I'm on will be long-term...


----------



## NYAmicas

I* love *my freshly relaxed hair. It feels so much better now than before. Not too sure if I'll be hard-core stretching anymore.


----------



## AlliCat

I started a blog 

http://myhealthyhairjourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## OrangeMoon

To Relax or not to relax? Just Boooooooooo


----------



## curlcomplexity

I'm going have to relax...at least my edges/leaveout.  They're starting to break...


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> I want to relax my hair today. I opened the box and everything. I know I should wait 3 days after washing but it's been less than that...guess I should wait...



Yes please wait. You don't want your scalp to be :burning:


----------



## Evolving78

i guess i will cowash my hair tonight.  it is Wed right?  i will still be on schedule.  i guess i will wear a twistout for Mother's Day.  i am going to trim my hair tonight too.


----------



## -PYT

shortdub78 how long does co-washing usually take you?  I hate doing my hair on a worknight, but it seemed like the other night I got done washing and styling (chunky twists) within 2-3 hrs.  do you just style into a puff?  TIA


----------



## Aireen

Almost forgot to take my vitamins yesterday. I need an instant reminder that will alert me as to when to take them.


----------



## divachyk

-At salon, got a TU, hope it's straight.
-Regret not asking to be turned to mirror when she was dusting 
-And tell me why I forgot to check the floor to see how much trimmed hair was down there
-Dryer is hot as heck. Why do I torture self. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Curlybeauty

my date grabbed my head last night....

I wonder if he felt the braids


----------



## AlliCat

My hair idol in real life (she's also one of my besties) is heat trained natural, around BSL length and thick, even length all over. I wonder if she thinks I'm weird because I compliment her hair all the time


----------



## divachyk

Always feel weird when it is time to pay for salon services. I feel like the stylist thinks I don't tip enough especially since I am a TU visit only. Do you tip? If so, is it % or flat rate tip? 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

So basically the mail lady is going to come super late today since she has my Oyin and Bobeam packages.  Alright, mah ninja.


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Always feel weird when it is time to pay for salon services. I feel like the stylist thinks I don't tip enough especially since I am a TU visit only. Do you tip? If so, is it % or flat rate tip?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



12% usually, 15%-18% around the holidays if I go.


----------



## Janet'

OMGee...Saying I need to wash is getting old...but I still need to wash!


----------



## divachyk

Aireen said:


> 12% usually, 15%-18% around the holidays if I go.



Aireen, um yeah with that, no wonder I get the side eye. I def need to step up my tip game. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Aireen, um yeah with that, no wonder I get the side eye. I def need to step up my tip game.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



Oh I was thinking of stepping it up to 15% if I got an even better stylist and 20% on holidays.

ETA: divachyk, I only go every 4 months though.


----------



## pookaloo83

Just finished trimming my hair. It feels soooo good! My ends that is.


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk said:


> Always feel weird when it is time to pay for salon services. I feel like the stylist thinks I don't tip enough especially since I am a TU visit only. Do you tip? If so, is it % or flat rate tip?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



don't feel bad...I rarely tip...they're getting paid and I always feel like they're ripping me off anyway 

EDIT: Maybe I'll grow out of this cheapness when I graduate. But for now I'm playing the broke student card


----------



## AlliCat

I got my first follower on my blog


----------



## Bun Mistress

I am so mad at you all. Why didn't you tell me that using Hawii 14 in 1 would make my hair so soft and moisturized?  
Why didn't some one tell me to use hot six oil when I have been making my own oil blend this whole time and spend some serious money on it.  
Why didn't you tell me that Ecostyler with lay down my unruly edges and make my hair so shiny and soft?  

I thought we were besties.  It's cool, I aint make atcha I got nuttin but love for ya.


----------



## NikkiQ

Aireen said:


> Almost forgot to take my vitamins yesterday. I need an instant reminder that will alert me as to when to take them.


 
I set an alarm on my phone to remind me to take mine


----------



## Aireen

NikkiQ said:


> I set an alarm on my phone to remind me to take mine



Smart! I'd do that if I actually use my phone, I'm not really a cellphone person, I always have tons of late and unchecked texts that I never look at. Meh I'll try it anyway.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

My package came!!!!  I want to wash my hair now.


----------



## Oasis

i sooooo wanna take these braids out but i gotta finish this paper. they are forserially hanging on by a thread.


----------



## divachyk

AlliCat - I just subscribed to you also...so plus up that number girly.


----------



## AlliCat

So I was watching relaxer day videos to prep for mine tomorrow and I came across this video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4_P9zI3YX0&feature=related

$200 for a relaxer?? and the process seemed wrong...wash and condition before the relaxer? neutralize after flat ironing? this video has me all types of confused lol


----------



## nappystorm

AlliCat said:


> So I was watching relaxer day videos to prep for mine tomorrow and I came across this video...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4_P9zI3YX0&feature=related
> 
> $200 for a relaxer?? and the process seemed wrong...wash and condition before the relaxer? neutralize after flat ironing? this video has me all types of confused lol


 Oh no maam  especially since Shaniqua nem will do it for $20 and a pack of Newports.


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> So I was watching relaxer day videos to prep for mine tomorrow and I came across this video...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4_P9zI3YX0&feature=related
> 
> $200 for a relaxer?? and the process seemed wrong...wash and condition before the relaxer? neutralize after flat ironing? this video has me all types of confused lol



I went to Jazma (if you know it) and they washed my hair before relaxing and downgraded my hair — at the time when my hair was only SL but thick and moderately "healthy". Needless to say, with the confusing way they did my hair and the downgrading, I never went back. 

*Goes to watch the video*

ETA: People need to make shorter videos that get to the point quicker without having their dog and whatever interrupt.


----------



## Myjourney2009

AlliCat said:


> So I was watching relaxer day videos to prep for mine tomorrow and I came across this video...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4_P9zI3YX0&feature=related
> 
> $200 for a relaxer?? and the process seemed wrong...wash and condition before the relaxer? neutralize after flat ironing? this video has me all types of confused lol


 
From the sounds of what I am reading she got a keratin treatment.

Also I just watched the video and she said the process. I think she is just calling it a relaxer because it did relax her curl. 

She did not get what we know of is a relaxer.


----------



## Aireen

divachyk, do what makes you feel comfortable. The stylist shouldn't be giving you the side-eye because at least she's getting a tip in the first place on top of getting paid. I understand AlliCat's point but I'm just a big believer in tipping because I know if I was working at a job that doesn't really give me 6-figures, I'd be really happy with the tips I get to help add to what I already earn to make a living. From my understanding hairdressers don't always make a whole lot of money anyway so I tip because I appreciate that they're giving me a service I couldn't do or chose not to do at home.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I feel like my hair regimen is gonna stop working again.  So when I wash my hair this weekend I'm going to DC with my VO5 Clarifying Conditioner instead of my usual.  That always seems to work wonders.


----------



## NikkiQ

Still itching....


----------



## Aireen

NikkiQ said:


> Still itching....



Me too.  It's officially a sore spot now.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Henna is awesome! I'm a believer!

Not only do my edges look fuller (they also could be actually growing, I'm throwing the kitchen sink at them) but my hair is a nice warm reddish brown instead of it's usually mousy color. And the highlights I've had for almost a year? Rejuvenated!

And my hair feels so soft yet strong. Ive got hands in hair disease like a ****! What would I do without LHCF?!


----------



## Sesi

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> I feel like my hair regimen is gonna stop working again.  So when I wash my hair this weekend I'm going to DC with my VO5 Clarifying Conditioner instead of my usual.  That always seems to work wonders.



I have nothing useful to say except that i LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE Kajol!!! I wish she would act more often!!! - and she has SRK too! All of 'em!


----------



## NikkiQ

Aireen said:


> Me too.  It's officially a sore spot now.



I sprayed these twists down with BRX braid spray AND some CFCG this morning. Hopefully this lasts until I get off of work.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## KimPossibli

I got my first.. 'don't you comb your hair comment' today....

sigh.. I never get used to it...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Can't wait to get this sew-in. I need a change and I don't plan on putting heat to my hair until Dec or January.


----------



## divachyk

Well my relaxer tingling turned out to be relaxer burning. A few scabs today.


----------



## Curlybeauty

So I left a tiny bit of my edges out with this sew in, and I was basically just letting them sit there. Not tying them down, not moisturizing them, nada. And they were getting dry and tangled.

So last night, I decided to be a big girl and apply some s-curl and some leave in to them, and make a tiny flat twist on each side to put the hair away in a safe way that would leave my edges safe. 

And since my edges, are primarily NG, it's nice to have that hair tucked away.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Nunh unh! Black people can have good hair and pretty eyes too! smdh


----------



## Aireen

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Nunh unh! Black people can have good hair and pretty eyes too! smdh



All hair and eyes are good and pretty.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Aireen said:


> All hair and eyes are good and pretty.



Who you tellin?erplexed 

ETA: Whenever I read the race mixing threads, that's the idea that comes across IMO.


----------



## Aireen

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Who you tellin?erplexed



  

Sigh, these threads.  That's all I'll say.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Aireen said:


> Sigh, these threads.  That's all I'll say.



Oh so you did get it? lol


----------



## Aireen

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Oh so you did get it? lol



LOL yes. I honestly can't get through that thread, I tried but I can't deal lol.  It's just too much in there.


----------



## Aireen

I think I'm getting addicted to taking all these supplements consistantly... I might even buy some fish oil like my parents used to force feed me when I was younger, gave me GREAT skin back then too.


----------



## LushLox

Wow I didn't even get to post in _that_ thread - oh well! lol


----------



## Aireen

Too lazy to wash my hair or get up and get my mail from the post office at the drugstore.


----------



## Aireen

Trying to decide what conditioner to use... This will be hard lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

So one of the cops/security guards in my building's lobby decides to take it upon himself to tell me to take this "crap" out of my head. No one asked you ya effin jerk! I snapped my head and said "did you pay for it? are you my father? are you my fiance? NO so mind ya damn business!!" Jerks I swear.


----------



## Aireen

NikkiQ said:


> So one of the cops/security guards in my building's lobby decides to take it upon himself to tell me to take this "crap" out of my head. No one asked you ya effin jerk! I snapped my head and said "did you pay for it? are you my father? are you my fiance? NO so mind ya damn business!!" Jerks I swear.



Ugh, people are the WORST sometimes. Thinking they're important and that their opinion matters, honey your opinion isn't worth squat 90% of the time in my books! Do you, Nikki.


----------



## charislibra

For some reason my sideburns are thinning. Good: I hated them. My older bro used to pick with me about them when Ashanti came out lmao!
Bad: I have no idea what's making them thin. I don't braid or twist tight at the root. Oh, well... Whatever it is it best not touch my edges.


----------



## faithVA

The more I learn about my hair and I go through these products, I really believe I will be able to make most of what I need with just a few basic ingredients. I can't wait to use up some of these products so I can try my own version of this Shea Moisture smoothie that doesn't turn my hair white.


----------



## Vashti

Hmmm. Weather is starting to get a little warmer around here. Soon it'll be time for me to start using coconut oil on my hair again.


----------



## charislibra

Getting myself ready for this. Not doing them that small though.

Naptural85 Mini Twist Tutorial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSBFMjCoZOQ


----------



## faithVA

charislibra said:


> Getting myself ready for this. Not doing them that small though.
> 
> Naptural85 Mini Twist Tutorial
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSBFMjCoZOQ


 
I watched that one. It was good. She was funny showing her impatient with the twisting.

Would love to see yours when you finish.


----------



## halee_J

I hereby dub the area under my sink as " Reject Product Island"  Its really too much now, I need to find someone to give these things to or just throw them away.


----------



## halee_J

Um ok... This new EQP butter aint sh**! I'm so mad I used to love that old version. I have this big jar and all I like about it is the smell! Bah, maybe I'll like it on my straightened hair...I dunno, I doubt it though.


----------



## Rocky91

Naptural85's twists are gorgeous!!
almost made me wanna do some. almost. but i know my hair won't look like that-it's much less dense.


----------



## Evolving78

i gave my hair a good detangling session and trim.  i feel pretty good about my hair right now.  oh and i was bad too.  i used a regular comb to detangle with.  it got all of the shed hairs out and tangles.


----------



## Evolving78

-PYT said:


> shortdub78 how long does co-washing usually take you?  I hate doing my hair on a worknight, but it seemed like the other night I got done washing and styling (chunky twists) within 2-3 hrs.  do you just style into a puff?  TIA



PYT i  cowashed, detangled, chunky twists, and trimmed all 1 1/2 hour.  it usually takes me 2-3 hours as well, but i needed to hurry, so i was working pretty fast.  i wear it wild and free for two days.  if it starts looking crazy on the second day, i use my ouchless headband just to push back the front a little.


----------



## Aireen

halee_J said:


> I hereby dub the area under my sink as " Reject Product Island"  Its really too much now, I need to find someone to give these things to or just throw them away.



Don't throw! Give awaaaay!


----------



## KurlyNinja

I'm sick of people staring at my hair everywhere I go. I cant walk around my campus for one day without somebody staring at my hair! If your going to stare, you could at least say hi or something! Rude Much?


----------



## divachyk

Aireen, I second that....halee_J, oooh - one man's junk is another man's treasure. What do you have that might be my treasure?


----------



## Aireen

Too sleepy to wash my hair.  That's my excuse for today or at least for the evening.


----------



## growingbrown

Tomorrow is my BC day!!!..........

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Imani

Welp, time to get back to working out! Which means this straight hair is going to shrink and revert something serious. 

Straight hair, you were fun while it lasted. We had some good times these past couple of days. I will see you again in 5 months when hopefully you will be down my back! bye bye


----------



## AlliCat

I dyed my hair "natural black" today for the first time and I absolutely love it. before it was a brownish color due to relaxers and the sun  The color is semi-permanent. I don't like they way it makes my hair feel (kind of odd, I guess I just have to get used to it) but it looks healthier and thicker so I gotta do rinses more often


----------



## Rocky91

here's to hoping my hair comes out cute..sitting under the dryer....


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> I dyed my hair "natural black" today for the first time and I absolutely love it. before it was a brownish color due to relaxers and the sun  The color is semi-permanent. I don't like they way it makes my hair feel (kind of odd, I guess I just have to get used to it) but it looks healthier and thicker so I gotta do rinses more often



AlliCat, keep me updated on this please! I have a Clairol colour I'm dying to use!

What was the brand btw?! Does it make your hair feel rough? You said it's semi-permanent but you rinsed so does it have peroxide?


----------



## AlliCat

My internship is right by the Honeyfig store  They sell Qhemet, Kinky curly, Jane Carter etc; all under one roof. That store is awesome! looking forward to browsing all summer  Key word: browsing  I already have so many products I'm trying to use up


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> @AlliCat, keep me updated on this please! I have a Clairol colour I'm dying to use!
> 
> What was the brand btw?! Does it make your hair feel rough? You said it's semi-permanent but you rinsed so does it have peroxide?



Aireen





^^That's what I used (Dark and Lovely Reviving Colors Semi-Permanent Haircolor). It says no ammonia or peroxide on the box and based on the instructions it's meant to be used on relaxer day after neutralizing. It made my hair hard to comb and kind of straw-feeling as I was applying it  but after a DC my hair feels/looks stronger, and thicker so the pros outweigh that one con


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Aireen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^That's what I used (Dark and Lovely Reviving Colors Semi-Permanent Haircolor). It says no ammonia or peroxide on the box and based on the instructions it's meant to be used on relaxer day after neutralizing. It made my hair hard to comb and kind of straw-feeling as I was applying it  but after a DC my hair feels/looks stronger, and thicker so the pros outweigh that one con



Do you know if the colour stays if it's another colour other than black?


----------



## Myjourney2009

halee_J said:


> Um ok... This new EQP butter aint sh**! I'm so mad I used to love that old version. I have this big jar and all I like about it is the smell! Bah, maybe I'll like it on my straightened hair...I dunno, I doubt it though.


 
I've heard this. what is so diff btwn the old and new?


----------



## AlliCat

If you use heat with it, its supposed to last 6-8 shampoos no matter what colour you use. but if your hair is pitch black I don't think the certain colours will even show maybe just a tint in the light...what colour were you thinking of trying?


----------



## NYAmicas

SO volunteered to help me relax my hair next time but the image of him mixing the relaxer and parting my hair while wearing gloves is cracking me up.

At least he is open to listening when I talk about my hair.


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> If you use heat with it, its supposed to last 6-8 shampoos no matter what colour you use. but if your hair is pitch black I don't think the certain colours will even show maybe just a tint in the light...what colour were you thinking of trying?



My hair usually turns a brown colour because of the relaxer and sun too but I've been taking a multi-vitamin with copper so it helps to keep the original colour. I'm thinking jet black, blue black, or a mahogany colour.


----------



## AlliCat

NYAmicas said:


> SO volunteered to help me relax my hair next time but the image of him mixing the relaxer and parting my hair while wearing gloves is cracking me up.
> 
> At least he is open to listening when I talk about my hair.



This is so cute!!


----------



## Aireen

Btw Alli, where'd you get the dye, I haven't seen them at my BSS and I think my mum would want one for grays.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> Btw Alli, where'd you get the dye, I haven't seen them at my BSS and I think my mum would want one for grays.



I got it at Classics Beauty Supply at Markham and Lawrence. but i think you could find it at any black BSS


----------



## LushLox

AlliCat I love your hair, it looks so sophisticated! How did you do it?


----------



## Imani

Rocky91 said:


> here's to hoping my hair comes out cute..sitting under the dryer....



Rocky91 Your hair is always cute!


----------



## halee_J

Myjourney2009 said:


> I've heard this. what is so diff btwn the old and new?



Its not nearly as moisturizing, and it feels like there's a slightly waxy build up when I use it. Honestly to me, its now more like sealant than a moisturizer.

Aireen and divachyk, I wish we were geographically closer, from here its cheaper for me to buy a new prod online and send to you than mail what I have here  I'll have to find some home grown PJs

AlliCat that style is GAWJUS!


----------



## Okay

I friggin hate my hurr!!!


----------



## Aireen

Oh I didn't mean me, halee_J. I meant that you could probably give it to some family or friends to get rid of the products you don't like. Throwing it away would be such a waste.


----------



## shasha8685

My hair has been a bit "*** your flat iron" about remaining straight after I flat iron it. This step 4 (anti humidity spritz) in the Thermasmooth system appears to be the fix for that.


I know texlaxing is healthier for my hair but I've seen a few SSKs pop up....and I don't like it


----------



## halee_J

shasha8685 is that the only product you use in the thermasmooth system? How much longer does the smoothness last? I'm thinking of trying it out.


----------



## Golden75

Debating on cutting some straight relaxed pieces off, so I'll be left with mostly texlaxed hair, and my 6+ months new growth.


----------



## shasha8685

halee_J said:


> shasha8685 is that the only product you use in the thermasmooth system? How much longer does the smoothness last? I'm thinking of trying it out.




I'm finding that the spritz allows me to wear my hair straight (w/o it puffing up) for about a week which is perfect for me since I wash and condition my hair weekly.

I mainly use the serum (step 3) and I'm just now trying step 4.  I have used the shampoo and conditioner (which are pretty good btw) but I just prefer to use my staple shampoo and conditioners. All in all, the Thermasmooth system is a great system and I highly recommend that you try it out. A word of advice though--a little goes a long way with step 3. The serum is pretty thick and it can be easy to weigh your hair down if you use too much of it.


----------



## Myjourney2009

halee_J said:


> Its not nearly as moisturizing, and it feels like there's a slightly waxy build up when I use it. Honestly to me, its now more like sealant than a moisturizer.
> 
> @Aireen and @divachyk, I wish we were geographically closer, from here its cheaper for me to buy a new prod online and send to you than mail what I have here  I'll have to find some home grown PJs
> 
> @AlliCat that style is GAWJUS!


 
@halee_J
When I heard all the fuss I finally went and purchased it. I couldn't understand why it was called a moisturizer because it is so thick. I only used it on my edges. I will probably have it forever  using it this way LOL>


----------



## Myjourney2009

Rusk sensory smoother leave-in

Oh how I thought I found a new love in you, but alas I must let you go for I have discovered I am allergic to you


I was using this only on my ends and then I had the wonderful I dea to apply allover and soon suffered from the itches. I guess the extract they use, I amallergic to. I had had the itchie about 20 minutes later.

Rusk, you will now be subjected to my ends until I use you up never to be purchased again.


----------



## halee_J

Myjourney2009 yeah it is good for edges . I'm going to press my hair this weekend, lets see if maybe it can keep my hair moisturized without causing reversion.


----------



## halee_J

Where the frick is my camera charger?!!!! I don't like these cell phone pics.


----------



## AlkalineSteam

divachyk said:


> Do you tip? If so, is it % or flat rate tip?



I tip my relaxer stylist $20 flat.
I tip the Dominicans a lot less. $3 each to whoever washes, rolls and blowfries my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

i gotta figure out a hairstyle for my cousin's wedding.  i saw a dress online that i wanna get.  i'm going to go to the store to try it on.  my mother said i might be too chunky for the dress....whatever...


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> i gotta figure out a hairstyle for my cousin's wedding. i saw a dress online that i wanna get. i'm going to go to the store to try it on. my mother said i might be too chunky for the dress....whatever...


 
Mothers - you gotta luv em.   My mother will say something off the cuff to me and then want to come hug me.   Yeah, yeah - whatever! Don't come over here with that "slap me and kiss me game".


----------



## Rocky91

Imani said:


> Rocky91 Your hair is always cute!



Imani, aww thank you!!
and let's talk about all that damn bling in your avi.....gotdayum, i say.


----------



## naturalagain2

I just bought 2 jars of Vatika Frosting (1st time trying this) and stocked up my favorite Darcy's products and bought a few new items I've never tried before. I can't wait til they come!!!


----------



## -PYT

I need some more Qhemets.  I like how when my twistout is stretching out and getting bigger my hair looks wavy in the front


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Omg... Is that fuzziness NG in my edges?!?! Has my hair started it's comeback?


----------



## allmundjoi

I have 1 month (of 2) left of research, its like I am on vacay. My hair is flourishing because of all the time I can now devote to it (and my new membership and cyber obsession w/LHCF). What will happen to my hair in June when I am back to the long hours and wearing a surgical cap for that time. And wont be able to get on LHCF? Smh. I so love getting up with the sun and sitting at the kitchen table w/ the sun beaming in, great coffee, warm muffin, and the smell of henna marinating in my hair. I love my hair again. 

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## KurlyNinja

I wonder how much I could keep it simple without hurting my progress... I'm SO hair lazy...


----------



## Renewed1

^^ Girl me 2!!

But I realized that I have to DC twice a week to keep my hair well moisturized during the winter months. That's alot of work. Giovanni helps some but not enough.

I wish I can find the right comb attachment for my blow dryer. I guess I'm off to the beauty supply store to see what works.


----------



## AlliCat

LushLox said:


> @AlliCat I love your hair, it looks so sophisticated! How did you do it?



thanks for the nice comment. the bun in my siggy was created by  making a high ponytail with an ouchless band, grabbing the ends and  pushing them up to give the bun volume, then tuck the ends under and pin it with a bobby pin


----------



## divachyk

OT to hair: Sitting at my desk listening a training podcast. BORING!



naturalagain2 said:


> I just bought 2 jars of Vatika Frosting (1st time trying this) and stocked up my favorite Darcy's products and bought a few new items I've never tried before. I can't wait til they come!!!


naturalagain2 - vatika frosting smells delicious. I even use on my dh's hair.  IDareT'sHair uses it to soothe her scalp post-TU. I'm trying that out also because I have a few relaxer scabs. I'm alternating vatika frosting and neosporin.



AlliCat said:


> thanks for the nice comment. the bun in my siggy was created by making a high ponytail with an ouchless band, grabbing the ends and pushing them up to give the bun volume, then tuck the ends under and pin it with a bobby pin


AlliCat - GORGEOUS bun. I'm so jealous. So full. Such volume. I'mma try this after I wash and air dry. I get more volume when air drying than roller setting.


----------



## AlliCat

I stay in the hair section so much that sometimes I forget there are other sections on this board


----------



## AlliCat

She claimed lurk mode and still made the banned.

*pours likka*


----------



## pookaloo83

Running out of Qhemets. I need to order ASAP. When I get a full day off, I need to straighten my hair. Can't wait to see what it looks like. I guess I need to buy a heat protectant, but don't know which is the best out there right now.


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> She claimed lurk mode and still made the banned.
> 
> *pours likka*



  

SIGH!


----------



## PPGbubbles

AlliCat said:


> She claimed lurk mode and still made the banned.
> 
> *pours likka*


 
I wonder what post was the final straw


----------



## PPGbubbles

So  I flat ironed last night and my longest layer reaches BSL 

I am happy that I am getting closer to a new length. I guess increasing my protein and frequency of S&Ds has positively impacted my retention

Not claiming till all of my hair comfortably hangs @ BSL which is still a few months away *sigh*


----------



## Aireen

PPGbubbles said:


> So I I flat ironed last night and my longest layer reaches BSL
> 
> I am happy that I am getting closer to a new length. I guess increasing my protein and frequency of S&Ds has positively impacted my retention
> 
> Not claiming till all of my hair comfortably hangs @ BSL which is still a few months away *sigh*



Congratulations, girl!  S&D is the truth, hair feels so much better when you snip the ends. I did one last night on one particular section of my hair that had tons of split ends.  

I hope you drop some pics when you're BSL, I need some eye candy.


----------



## PPGbubbles

Aireen said:


> Congratulations, girl!  S&D is the truth, hair feels so much better when you snip the ends. I did one last night on one particular section of my hair that had tons of split ends.
> 
> I hope you drop some pics when you're BSL, I need some eye candy.


 
Thanks Chica!

when the day comes I will make a pic heavy celebration thread 

I am just happy to see some visible progress


----------



## Aireen

*How are everyone's edges and nape doing?* I'm seeing some progress on mine but it's slower than I would like. *Do you guys give that area a lot of attention with protein or moisture?* I'm planning to sleep in some ORS Hair Mayo because when I did that during the start of my journey my edges took OFF! I pretty much cleared my schedule just to do my hair this weekend, strange I know but I want some me time to cheer myself up. Anyway, I would like *feedback please!* I'm so tempted to sleep in some of my Suave but I need to use up my older products and it's meant to be a rinse out conditioner so I don't wanna waste my time.


----------



## Aireen

PPGbubbles said:


> Thanks Chica!
> 
> when the day comes I will make a pic heavy celebration thread
> 
> I am just happy to see some visible progress



GREAT! I'll be watching out for that to celebrate with you! I'm so happy for you!  I suspect good things for members and growth/retention for the summer.


----------



## PPGbubbles

Aireen here is a sample

ends were curled under so I had to "pull" to show the length


----------



## Aireen

PPGbubbles said:


> Aireen here is a sample
> 
> ends were curled under so I had to "pull" to show the length



Ooooh! Your hair looks thick! I'm really liking your V as well. What shape do you want your hair to be in when you get to your goal?


----------



## PPGbubbles

Aireen said:


> Ooooh! Your hair looks thick! I'm really liking your V as well. What shape do you want your hair to be in when you get to your goal?


 
My hair revolts against what I want and grows in a V. Each Time I even it up to a U it just does what it wants anyway.

 I want to maintain my final goal in a U shaped .

 but I rarely rock straight hair so Im letting it be for now. and curling covers up the "uneveness" for now


----------



## Curlybeauty

When this weave itches, I swear that I will be taking it out as soon as I get back from Vegas, but on the other hand...when it behaves...I want to leave it in forever.

I am going to take it out, enjoy my hair for most of May and June, and then put the hair back in for my vacation...


----------



## Oasis

i just bought a Sedu. i can't wait til it gets here!


----------



## divachyk

Aireen said:


> SIGH!





AlliCat said:


> She claimed lurk mode and still made the banned.
> 
> *pours likka*





PPGbubbles said:


> I wonder what post was the final straw



AlliCat, Aireen and PPGbubbles -- I'm lost.


----------



## divachyk

There this young lady at my job that has natural hair. She desires more info and I freely gave her advice of that I could share (since I'm relaxed). She visits some boards but isn't hardcore hair like me/us. Is it bad that I don't want her to know about LHCF? Not that I'm being stingy but that I just want a place where I can be me, do me and not worry about coworkers gossiping about my hair fettish, posts, etc. I don't talk about jack but this is my escape. I plan to refer to other natural sites that I know of. She's gonna have to find LHCF on her own. Bad or Justified? Tell me. I can take it.


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> There this young lady at my job that has natural hair. She desires more info and I freely gave her advice of that I could share (since I'm relaxed). She visits some boards but isn't hardcore hair like me/us. Is it bad that I don't want her to know about LHCF? Not that I'm being stingy but that I just want a place where I can be me, do me and not worry about coworkers gossiping about my hair fettish, posts, etc. I don't talk about jack but this is my escape. I plan to refer to other natural sites that I know of. She's gonna have to find LHCF on her own. Bad or Justified? Tell me. I can take it.



Justified, I totally get it. The workplace in my opinion can have one of the worst gossip over the most minute of details. You can give her hints but all in all, I understand if you want her to find this place without your help. My mum told her sister about here and she wanted to join, I was totally against it, good thing she decided against becoming a paid member or even a lurker.


----------



## PPGbubbles

divachyk said:


> @AlliCat, @Aireen and @PPGbubbles -- I'm lost.


 
last I saw she was going hard on a thread about black noses then all of a sudden she was "no longer"

guess that thread got the poof, dunno what exactly was the moment of truth tho


----------



## Meritamen

Suddenly, I want to play with my hair. I am so overwhelmed by it styling-wise but I am tired of these cornrows now. *_sigh_* Wish I wasn't so wishy-washy about my hair lately. I will do crochet braids next week... let's see how long that lasts.


----------



## divachyk

Aireen, thank you for making me feel a bit validated. I actually extended the truth to her and told her that I did not join any of the sites I will refer her too so that she wasn't tempted to ask me my screen name. I told her I learned of them through googling questions and the sites popped up in the search window. I'm a supervisor and she's a junior employee/intern type so we're not even in the same grouping of personnel which further complicates the matter.


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk said:


> @Aireen, thank you for making me feel a bit validated. I actually extended the truth to her and told her that I did not join any of the sites I will refer her too so that she wasn't tempted to ask me my screen name. I told her I learned of them through googling questions and the sites popped up in the search window. I'm a supervisor and she's a junior employee/intern type so we're not even in the same grouping of personnel which further complicates the matter.



I preach all about black hair care to my friends who want to know, but to go around advertising LHCF... I don't ever do that. Hair forums aren't for everyone (especially ones where you have to pay to post). I think I would just get side-eyes and people would just think I'm hair obsessed (which I am but they don't need to know that )

so yeah, I understand why you would keep it to yourself


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Aireen, thank you for making me feel a bit validated. I actually extended the truth to her and told her that I did not join any of the sites I will refer her too so that she wasn't tempted to ask me my screen name. I told her I learned of them through googling questions and the sites popped up in the search window. I'm a supervisor and she's a junior employee/intern type so we're not even in the same grouping of personnel which further complicates the matter.



divachyk : In all honesty, she can find the same information that is here on the internet in general. It just depends on what forum you prefer; for me, I don't like BHM and prefer here even though I do think this forum has their inconsistencies that I don't see changing anytime soon — then again, where doesn't? Also if you're not looking at forums, the information is still available just not condensed. I'll be honest again and say that LHCF didn't help me as much as other members claim. I didn't have broken off, mistreated hair before joining or becoming active on the forum. If you look at my hair album on my profile it may look that way in the first picture but I generally pull a lot of my hair foward so the back will look a little odd. (This is why I made a semi-trolling thread a while back asking about dry hair and why some ladies have it. I remember a few people preaching about LHCF helping them oh-so-much but I couldn't relate lol. )

What LHCF has helped me to do is become even more open-minded about products and has given me new ideas that I can try in future. It's also helped me seek out an active and updated source of information just for general reading or if anything goes wrong in the future. I can say here is more of an addiction to satisfy my hair fetish than a helpful resource that has been beneficial to me.


----------



## divachyk

@Aireen and @AlliCat - thanks ladies. I think with that...I will see her gladly just say, you mentioned all the sites that I would suggest to you. She knows about certain naturals on yt. I will suggest she continues to watch their yt and google whatever else she's looking for and go from there. If she has a question, I'll try my best to answer but will leave it at that. She does know the basics though, so in a weirdo kinda way, it was cool to speak to someone IRL about certain topics but all and all, I prefer to not get wrapped up into that with her.


----------



## Aireen

Then she's already good to go. She knows the names on YT, the typical information given about hair, and she has internet access to seek more information if she needs. Don't worry about it, she'll be fine, you did good!  

EDIT: Lmao at my typo. I hate when I type here instead of hair or use their, there, or they're interchangeably unconsciously.


----------



## Imani

Finally got a decent regimen in place so I'm thinking no more new products. But there is always that thought of "what if" this product will rock my world more than what I'm using already. I almost gave in and bought some SheaMoisture products since people have been raving, but decided not to. 

Dropped my flat iron and it broke so I will need a new one. But other than that, I really should be set for the rest of the year pretty much.


----------



## halee_J

I'm loving HE color me happy as a leave-in


----------



## AlliCat

halee_J said:


> I'm loving HE color me happy as a leave-in



lovelovelove HE CMH condish for co-washes. I recently started experimenting with it as a leave-in too  doesn't it smell so good?


----------



## NikkiQ

Twists are going bye bye soon


----------



## shasha8685

AlliCat I like your bun.


That is all.


----------



## AlliCat

My mom's relaxer (dark and lovely shea) came with a keratin silk complex...which is basically fancy talk for the mid-protein step. Hair care companies are stepping up 

I used the D&L moisturizer that came in the kit...wish I didn't because now my hair is weighed down and smells like lotion 

(side note: I secretly want my mom to go natural. her hair is not long (above neck length) I think it would thrive if she didn't relax it. she only relaxes every 6 months or so too, so I think she can transition...I brought up the idea of her going natural and lets just say I have a lot of convincing to do...)


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat, I hope you don't take this the wrong way but since you're not natural she might be even more resistant to take your advice.


----------



## nappystorm

I know yall are bumping up these old race threads to piss some of us off. Yall ain't slick 

I miss some of those fonts


----------



## Aireen

nappystorm said:


> I know yall are bumping up these old race threads to piss some of us off. Yall ain't slick



Was thinking the same thing, didn't want to post because I'm trying to be good, like an A+ member.


----------



## Aviah

Firing up that flat iron again today:angeldevi
Will take a break after next wash- getting to like it too much...


----------



## nappystorm

Aireen said:


> Was thinking the same thing, didn't want to post because I'm trying to be good, like an A+ member.


I bumped up one to join in the fun.


----------



## NikkiQ

Taking down twists with a new puppy is a bit of a challenge. She's like a goat. Tries to eat EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Imani

I just realized that I wear my bras kind of lower than most, so my bra strap is really closer to MBL. So my MBL goal is closer than I thought!


----------



## divachyk

Imani - likewise.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wish I knew whats wrong with my scalp,its always itching.I feel like that may be a reason my hair is slow to no growth in the last 4 yrs. I really have to perfect my hair state before relaxing in Aug..


----------



## Evolving78

my mother said if i am going to rock my hair like Maxell, then stop it with the flowers in my hair!   i hope i don't scare these Yt folks too bad with my fro out!


----------



## lilpooky

Man, I better reach SL by the end of the summer...


----------



## growingbrown

I BC'ed!!! I am so happy. I was out today and loving it!


----------



## Rocky91

looked at comparison pics of my most recent flat-iron job and the one done in december
i will NEVER stop dyeing my hair, NEVER. my color had faded and the difference in shine is so big. my hair has been looking so dull recently. ugh.


----------



## -PYT

Meant to wash my hair.  Procrastinated and napped, so that was shot to hell.  I wish I could wash n twist in two hrs flat.  Now I'm gonna feel like I'm walking around smelling like dirty hair


----------



## Imani

So the 100% black thread made me curious about my family history. So I finally dug up some info on the relative my grandma claims was "Indian", my great great grandfather. And yeah...on the census it says "Black" and his mother was "Black", no info on the father tho. 

I think back in the day if people were light skinned w/ "good hair" some people tried to claim Native American, and while there may have been some Native American up in there, I'm willing to bet (in my family's case) its mostly just white mixed in from the rape of slaves back in the day.


----------



## Imani

Rocky91 said:


> looked at comparison pics of my most recent flat-iron job and the one done in december
> i will NEVER stop dyeing my hair, NEVER. my color had faded and the difference in shine is so big. my hair has been looking so dull recently. ugh.



Rocky91  Have you tried to just do rinses instead of color? At my salon they use a demi permanent rinse that makes my hair really shiny. Not sure of the brand tho.


----------



## Rocky91

Imani said:


> Rocky91  Have you tried to just do rinses instead of color? At my salon they use a demi permanent rinse that makes my hair really shiny. Not sure of the brand tho.



yea, I've tried rinses. however, I just can't get with the "bleeding" that happens with most rinses. it just drives me nuts. 
does yours "bleed"? if not, would you mind sharing what brand it is they use?


----------



## allmundjoi

Rocky91 said:


> yea, I've tried rinses. however, I just can't get with the "bleeding" that happens with most rinses. it just drives me nuts.
> does yours "bleed"? if not, would you mind sharing what brand it is they use?



Are you opposed to henna/indigo? 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Aireen

Just checked the race thread in OT. Members here are a big Contradiction...  Yes, with a capital C.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva

I can't get my lace front wig to look right! 

I cut the lace all the way back to the beginning of the part. In the store, the girl helped me put it on. It looked nice, but once I got in the car, I could see where the line ended and my hairline was showing. I tried to part my own hair in the front  so that it blended with the part on the wig, and I still can't get it right!!! 

It's a pretty wig, but I need more practice with it before I can wear it.


----------



## AlliCat

Due to my friends "liking" fan pages on facebook, I discovered 3 of my friends IRL who are on a hair journey. cool


----------



## Imani

Rocky91 said:


> yea, I've tried rinses. however, I just can't get with the "bleeding" that happens with most rinses. it just drives me nuts.
> does yours "bleed"? if not, would you mind sharing what brand it is they use?



No they dont bleed.  I dont know the brand. It is from a professional line probably. I will call and ask. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Aireen

I had a dream that I coloured my hair with my Clairol box dye, for some reason I decided to leave it in longer than 7 minutes because someone was talking to me in a spa.  Then as I bent over the sink to wash it out my hair came out in clumps LOL.


----------



## shasha8685

:sigh:

I gotta lay off the heat for awhile. I can't protective style with braid extensions so I guess I will be bunning it up. You ladies have any other style suggestions?


----------



## Rocky91

allmundjoi said:


> Are you opposed to henna/indigo?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


very much opposed.  i'm far too lazy for alladat and that stuff looks messy.
thanks for the suggestion, though.



Imani said:


> No they dont bleed.  I dont know the brand. It is from a professional line probably. I will call and ask.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App



Thank you! that'd be great!


----------



## divachyk

Ppl really dig beanies. I got quite a few compliments. Who knew hiding my hair could be so fashionable and accepting. Just not ready to pull this look off at work.


----------



## nappystorm

I still haven't trimmed these ends


----------



## charislibra

Finally posting the pics. The other ones are in my album and in the "Post Your Hair Right Now!" thread.


----------



## Softerlove

nappystorm said:


> I still haven't trimmed these ends



....+ 1.  

Soon though, soon...my excuse is I'm waiting to make full APL, although half my head is 3 inches for BSL......and I'm too chicken to do it myself.
What's your excuse?


----------



## nappystorm

Softerlove said:


> ....+ 1.
> 
> Soon though, soon...my excuse is I'm waiting to make full APL, although half my head is 3 inches for BSL......and I'm too chicken to do it myself.
> What's your excuse?


I'm scared 

I want a cut like Brittney's http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUBrrKnIbHU I think I'm going to find a similar photo in one of my hair mags.


----------



## divachyk

I need a good leave-in product for roller setting. Suggestions anyone? Right now thinking of SheScentIt CoCo Cream...but rather something local that is always readily available at my fingertips.


----------



## AlliCat

I hope my braid out comes out okay.


----------



## nappystorm

Is this a braid out Bizzy's sporting? FF to 1:40. His texture was tighter than that in another video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PArF9k2SbQk&feature=relmfu

That damn mischka got me listening to Bone Thugs N Harmony nowThey had the BEST hair! Natural inspirations all around. I think that's part of the reason I was such a stan.


----------



## halee_J

Finally getting around to this clear rinse and DC. I hope I have enough motivation to press my roots as well.


----------



## tatiana

I have to wash my hair today.

My hair is in mini-twists and then I have those in 6 twists. My hair is not even wet and a big twist is coming out.

I feel like I am going to dread today's wash session. How do people wash their hair is sections in the shower without the force of the water taking hair out of twists?


----------



## AlliCat

Wonder if there's a way to stay logged into LHCF forever. Tired of re-visiting the forum during the day and having to log back in each time


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Wonder if there's a way to stay logged into LHCF forever. Tired of re-visiting the forum during the day and having to log back in each time



When logging in there's a box to check off that should say, "Remember Me". Check that off and you'll stay logged in.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

AlliCat said:


> Wonder if there's a way to stay logged into LHCF forever. Tired of re-visiting the forum during the day and having to log back in each time



Just click in Remember Me when you log in.


----------



## pookaloo83

AlliCat said:


> Wonder if there's a way to stay logged into LHCF forever. Tired of re-visiting the forum during the day and having to log back in each time


 

There is. Just click the 'remember me' box right by the log in. AlliCat


----------



## Myjourney2009

AlliCat said:


> Wonder if there's a way to stay logged into LHCF forever. Tired of re-visiting the forum during the day and having to log back in each time


 
Girl of course there is. 

When you log in there is a box to check off. Next to the box it says something like "keep me logged in".

It does not matter if you log in from another computer. You will remain logged into the computer where you have put a check mark in the box.


----------



## AlliCat

Okay thanks!


----------



## divachyk

Think I need to join a use 1 buy 1 challenge. I'm getting a little too excited and eager to buy conditioners when they are on sale. I need to step away from the sales racks/websites.


----------



## AlliCat

Sundays on LHCF are great for the lulz.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Been two weeks since I've washed my hair....and it def needs to be washed....but I started hating my hair months ago and wash days are the WORST! UGGHHHH! Maybe it's time to BC?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I wonder if I'm the only one who consciously ignores certain members posts because said members haven't got the sense God gave the little animals.....


----------



## Lissa0821

I think I have finally nailed down a regime that seems to work for me.

I have been alternating between Elasta QP and One N Only Argan oil products each week.  I do alternating prepoo with Lustrasilk Shea Butter, Hot Six oil and Mane N tail deep moisturizing conditioner.

I will now work on perfecting my air drying technique so I can lay off using heat until the fall. 

I also noticed my hair on my left side is much coarser than the right side.  I experience breakage on this side once I start stretching my relaxer so I am thinking about touching up my roots at 8 weeks instead of 16 weeks, but I am still on the fence about that. I still struggle with not combing my hair from the roots when detangling, it is the one habit that is hard to break but I am focused on changing this habit.


----------



## LushLox

Thinking about colour showers, but what colour....hmmm.


----------



## Vashti

I don't feel like washing my hair today. I'm tired.


----------



## Dizz

3 more weeks until I chop, but I have no idea what I'm going to do with it afterward. I've never styled my own natural hair before. All I do is buns. I won't have enough to bun after I cut. I'm nervous, but I'm excited. I'm happy that I can be committed to stepping outside of my comfort zone for something, even if it is only hair.


----------



## AlliCat

Going to be removing my cousins weave tonight. She gets them like clockwork and her weave always looks fly but I think she would save a lot of money by starting a hair journey and growing her own under the weaves. I told her about LHCF but she kinda brushed it off


----------



## AlliCat

This woman is my guilty pleasure!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVdCdd-Dmvk&feature=feedu


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I made it one year post relaxer in my transition. I am so happy.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im going to slowly rid myself of this weave addiction I have.I find Im so self-conscious of my hair or lack of it.So I hid under wigs all the time esp at work.So tomorrow Im going to do a phony pony and slowly get to the point I can wear my own hair..


----------



## leiah

I think I have the perfect volume to length ratio right now.  i want longer hair but I know it will only look thinner from here on


----------



## growingbrown

AlliCat said:


> This woman is my guilty pleasure!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVdCdd-Dmvk&feature=feedu



Funny. 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## growingbrown

Dizz said:


> 3 more weeks until I chop, but I have no idea what I'm going to do with it afterward. I've never styled my own natural hair before. All I do is buns. I won't have enough to bun after I cut. I'm nervous, but I'm excited. I'm happy that I can be committed to stepping outside of my comfort zone for something, even if it is only hair.



I stepped out of my confront zone on Friday, and I love it! I am very happy with my decision and I know you will too! Good luck!

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## destine2grow

It felt good to finally do my hair. I have not wanted or had the time to do my hair like I want to since I had the baby. I am going to have to make sure to stay determine to do my hair even when I am tired b/c I will benefit in the long run.

I am not going to BC I was considering it b/c I was frustrated but I am just going to wear twist/plaits under my wigs. I am determine to make this a long transition.


----------



## Janet'

I think that I'm going to do a deep conditioner tomorrow...I need to show my hair some love...


----------



## Evolving78

I hate you!   why, oh, why did i click on this link!



AlliCat said:


> This woman is my guilty pleasure!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVdCdd-Dmvk&feature=feedu


----------



## Evolving78

this board has me trippin and scared of my hair sometimes.  i feel like i can't do anything to it, without causing damage.  i like to change my style a lot.  i don't like wearing something for too long, just for the sake of not damaging my hair.  i don't wanna be a slave.  it seems like since my hair is so kinky/curly, it is more fragile than when it was relaxed.  i was never scared to let someone else do it.  now, i think everyone is out to get me when it comes to my hair.


----------



## nappystorm

Po baby  I usually don't say stuff like this but she just need to get a perm and call it a day 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVdCdd-Dmvk


----------



## newnyer

I'm going to a friend's stylist for the first time tomorrow to see if she is a good candidate for my HHJ team. Everybody pray for me...I need a good experience.


----------



## Myjourney2009

nappystorm said:


> Po baby  I usually don't say stuff like this but she just need to get a perm and call it a day
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVdCdd-Dmvk


 
She needs to hit up a hair board for real doe because she stays stressing about her hair.


----------



## Aireen

My hair got stuck behind the subway seat today. That's a sign, y'all.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Vitale hair mayo did me right today. 

I was scared to use that stuff but I am glad I did, now it will stay in rotation for the summer. My hair feels just as good as it did when I whipped up my own concoction. Thats saying alot because I never felt my hair feeling so good as when I whipped up my own stuff (using store brought stuff plus some extra goodies from some websites). 

My hair feels strong yet soft= balanced hair

I thought it would be a medium protein but its more light, light enough to use biweekly. I applied it and made sure to rub it into my scalp for a bit then I went under heat with a cap 25 min let cool and rinsed under cool water. Nothing but net

If you purchase it make sure you get the one that has light green flakes not the brown flakes. I think the reformulated one has the green flakes because folks complained about the brown flakes. They both have the same ingredients but the one with the brown flakes seems to have more flakes in the jar, the flakes look similar to the MOtions Cpr flakes. 

_*Vitale hair Mayo ingredients*_: Water, Olive Oil, Hydrolyzed Oat Protein, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Glycerin, Dimethicone, Polyquarternium-32, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Cetyl Alcohol, Lanolin, DL Panthenol, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Menthol, Camphor, Cholesterol, Benzophenone-4, Tocopherol Acetate, Retinyl Palmitate, Egg Protein, Carrot Oil, TeaTree Oil, Kukui Nut Oil, Parsley Flakes, Extract of Arnica Montana Flower, Centella Asiatica, Nettle, Peppermint Leaf, Capsicum Annuum and Cochlearia, Horseradish, Propylene Glycol, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, DMDM Hydantoin, FD&C Yellow No.5(CI 19140), FD&C YellowNo.6(CI 61565), FD&C Blue No.1(CI 42090), Fragrance.


price 6.99 for 30 ozs.

It is very similar in ingredients to (ors hair mayo, I never tired it) I like the ingredients for the vitale better and I get more for less money. 

*ORS hair mayo ingredients*: Water (Aqua) , Glycerin , Polyquaternim-37 , Propylene Glycol Dicaprylate , Dicaprate , PPG-1 Trideceth-6 , Dimethicone PEG-7 Cocoate , Behentrimonium Methosulfate , Cetearyl Alcohol , Carthamus Tinctorius Seed Oil (Safflower) , Hydrolyzed Collagen , Olea Europaea Oil (Olive) , Lanolin Oil , Tridecyl Stearate , Neopentyl Glycol Dicaprylate , Dicaprate , Tridecyl Trimellitate , C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate , Dicetyl Dimonium Chloride , Triticum Vulgare Germ Oil (Wheat) , Phenyl Trimethicone , Panthenol , Cholesterol , Urtica Dioica Extract (Nettle) , Capsicum Annuum Extract (Paprika) , Cetyl Alcohol , Sodium Lauryl Sulfate , Dimethicone , Ovum (Egg Powder) , Fragrance (Parfum) , Benzyl Benzoate , d-Limonene , Linalool , DMDM Hydantoin , Propylene Glycol , Diazolidinyl Urea , Methylparaben , Propylparaben , Methylchloroisothiazolinone , Methylisothiazolinone , CI 15985 (Yellow #6) , CI 19140 (Yellow #5)


----------



## AlliCat

my nails are growing  I need to buy a nail file and a cuticle-push-backer thing.


----------



## AlliCat

Myjourney2009 I've always wanted to tell you something about your siggy. Judging by ur pic u are already relaxer box picture ready  Most of the pics I've seen show women with healthy shoulder length and above


----------



## AlliCat

Still counting down the days till Target comes to Canada. 
2 years and counting


----------



## Myjourney2009

AlliCat said:


> @Myjourney2009 I've always wanted to tell you something about your siggy. Judging by ur pic u are already relaxer box picture ready  Most of the pics I've seen show women with healthy shoulder length and above


 
Thanks girl that side was showing my good side. I want the entire head like that. When I get to APL I will be on that box LOL>


----------



## Myjourney2009

one day I will fly through a rollerset like buildable beauty does. ONe day....


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> my nails are growing  I need to buy a nail file and a cuticle-push-backer thing.



Here's a tip. (My mum has really nice nails so I'm following her advice.) When taking off nail polish — since your cuticle is dampen and easier to manipulate — gently push and press them back. It's a lot more comfortable than using a utensil. It's worked well for both of us so even though we have one, we don't use it; it gives a nice shape too without looking odd. Not telling you not to buy one but you can try both and see what you prefer.


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> This woman is my guilty pleasure!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVdCdd-Dmvk&feature=feedu



 The name is not misleading, she's just not getting her desired result. She wants the _Curly_ instead of the _Kinky_.


----------



## Meritamen

So I got the bright idea to blow dry my hair to make it easier to cornrow... not gonna try that mess again for a _long_ while. I think I gave myself a mini setback from all the small broken hairs that ended up on my clothes, and I'm expecting to have to do my first trim since January to get rid of any knots or splits that might have formed because of it. 
Next time I will try banding and save blow drying for when I plan to flat iron... won't that be an adventure.

Oh, my plan to do crochet braids this weekend was _a big fat fail!_ Need to watch more youtube videos on how to do them. *_sigh_* Looks like I will be wigging it this summer.


----------



## Aireen

Is it just me or are my vitamins helping me grow a new set of edges? :scratchch


----------



## Meritamen

Aireen said:


> Is it just me or are my vitamins helping me grow a new set of edges? :scratchch


Nope, not just you. What are you taking? I'm taking a multi and GNC's HSN and the biotin is helping to grow my edges back in but everywhere else is hairier too.


----------



## Aireen

Ravengirl said:


> Nope, not just you. What are you taking? I'm taking a multi and GNC's HSN and the biotin is helping to grow my edges back in but everywhere else is hairier too.



Ravengirl, I'm taking Nature's Bounty Hair and Nails. I started off with 1/day then took 2 like the instructions indicated. I'm also taking Bell Liquid Multi-Vitamin Complex; vitamins, minerals, amino acids, enzymes, and herbs are in one bottle. I think if I was taking my extra liquid silica like accustomed I'd be seeing some more growth or thickness. It's a good combo so far though.

I'm noticing the hairier thing too, bad timing because it's summer and my epilator is not kind to me.


----------



## growingbrown

I'm going in to work today and I'm going to rock my new natural hair in a twist out!!! 


Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## halee_J

Myjourney2009 which one of those ingredient lists refers to the green flakes one?


----------



## Karmin

Aireen said:


> Here's a tip. (My mum has really nice nails so I'm following her advice.) When taking off nail polish — since your cuticle is dampen and easier to manipulate — gently push and press them back. It's a lot more comfortable than using a utensil. It's worked well for both of us so even though we have one, we don't use it; it gives a nice shape too without looking odd. Not telling you not to buy one but you can try both and see what you prefer.



Or even better, when you get out of the shower just use your bath towel as you dry off to push them back.


----------



## Myjourney2009

halee_J said:


> @Myjourney2009 which one of those ingredient lists refers to the green flakes one?


 
@halee_J

The first ingredients list is the Vitale Hair mayo. Both the one with green and brown flakes have the same ingredients, however when I opened the container in the first store I saw those brown flakes and put it back because there were so many. I went to another store to price comparison and noticed lighter green flakes and got that one just because I liked how that one looked.

When I did some reading online reviews were done on both and I am glad I got the right one.

The 2nd ingredients list is for the Ors mayo. I put it here so people can see the ingredients list together to see the similarities.

If you purchase let us know how it goes


----------



## pookaloo83

Think I may dc today. Idk. Feeling kinda lazy.


----------



## nappystorm

I like this new wig Ateyaaa has. I wonder if if she's still wearing that sew in. She is dead [email protected]@ wrong for that dress though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCmdUdPbDnE


----------



## shasha8685

Summer is a'comin....it's gonna be 90+ degrees today.

I'm about to start getting really lazy w/ my hair really soon.....


----------



## Softerlove

I hate to watch people gets their hair blown out, I feel like I can hear their ends crying.....

Y do ppl ask for hair advice then only do part of it?

I caught my mom applying hair product with petroleum...mizani rose h2o...my heart broke.

I really need to stob buying hair products, but how can I when I havent found my staples?


----------



## Karmin

nappystorm said:


> I like this new wig Ateyaaa has. I wonder if if she's still wearing that sew in. She is dead [email protected]@ wrong for that dress though.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCmdUdPbDnE



Yeaaaaaaa, she needs to work on her waistline before she wears that lol.


----------



## allmundjoi

Did that grown women just have a head full of beads? Smh (I hope she doesn't shake hers) And it matched her shirt? I guess it's a protective hair style...kinda. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91

Damn. There are always full out brawls in the comments below any one of Ateyyaa's videos. People go soo hard on the interwebs.


----------



## lux10023

purchased my topstyler kit over the wknddd..can not wait to get my hands on this...

love new innovative beauty productssssssss/tools....excited!


----------



## PPGbubbles

Rocky91 said:


> Damn. There are always full out brawls in the comments below any one of Ateyyaa's videos. People go soo hard on the interwebs.


 
hahaha! that dress is a mess on her! not figure flattering @ all

but ppl are really roasting her for it 

Why cant ppl let Ateyya be great


----------



## NYAmicas

Baggying just my ends and it's helping a lot. Dont know why I stopped.


----------



## PPGbubbles

back in cornrows pulled into a low bun. I did them so I can workout without worrying about my hair.

I swear I wish I could find a way to workout AND have cute hair. There is no middle ground. Either you have cute hair or you are in excellent shape lmao


----------



## AlliCat

Rocky91 said:


> Damn. There are always full out brawls in the comments below any one of Ateyyaa's videos. People go soo hard on the interwebs.



OMG at the comments!!!


----------



## AlliCat

My scalp is a lil itchy. Trying to make it to thursday tho.


----------



## AlliCat

Girls night in a couple weeks. We grew up together and known eachother since we were 6. How exciting  I wonder how I'm gonna wear my hair.....probably braidout or braidout bun. Flat ironed for a length check? Caruso rollerset? slap on a halfwig and call it a day??


----------



## AlliCat

Family dinner on Friday - caruso rollerset for sure


----------



## Aireen

Decided that when I use up my products, I will only have 1 shampoo, 1/2 conditioners, 1/2 deep conditioners. Min. 3, max. 5 products.

EDIT: Well... I'll have under 8 for sure. The first thing I want is the Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Hair Masque.


----------



## AlliCat

That reminds me. In my phone I made a note called "waist length minimalist regimen" 
1 natural oil
1 SLS poo
1 condish
1 protein treatment

One can dream right


----------



## PPGbubbles

Confession.

I stayed @ my moms this weekend without my hair stash and wound up using "do grow oil" and "luster's pink oil moisturizer" I am covered in mineral oil laden guilt


----------



## Aireen

I wonder if the MoroccanOil and Macadamia Natural Oil products are made by the same people? They both have the same packaging for their masks and the same decorating for them.


----------



## Aireen

New growth is POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFY!  Scalp, wanna give me an extra 4 inches so I can make my goal by June?!?!


----------



## thebelleofelle

oh scalp why won't just poof up APL length so I can be happy and bby you??!!

ugh its so hard to give up my comb, brush, and touching...they are all my weaknesses. 

GROW HAIR... JUST GROW FOR MAMA


----------



## Aireen

thebelleofelle said:


> oh scalp why won't just poof up APL length so I can be happy and bby you??!!
> 
> ugh its so hard to give up my comb, brush, and touching...they are all my weaknesses.
> 
> GROW HAIR... JUST GROW FOR MAMA



Don't give up! Many times I wanted to. You need to have that determination to keep going. The dreaded SL hump is the worst but when you get over it, you'll be in a state of euphoria.


----------



## Aireen

So drooling over this: http://www.macadamiahair.com/products/view/deep_repair_masque/


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> So drooling over this: http://www.macadamiahair.com/products/view/deep_repair_masque/



 expensive products make me want to try them, just because of the packaging and promises


----------



## AlliCat

PPGbubbles said:


> Confession.
> 
> I stayed @ my moms this weekend without my hair stash and wound up using "do grow oil" and "luster's pink oil moisturizer" I am covered in mineral oil laden guilt



OMG Doo Gro  that stuff did not work for me


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> expensive products make me want to try them, just because of the packaging and promises



I'm watching YT videos to see what it's about. Only found 2 Black people that use it but one had nice SL-ish looking hair.


----------



## Janet'

Definitely gonna do a pre-oil rinse and a deep conditioner tonight...


----------



## Imani

I'm so confused how all of these supposedly type 4 naturals are getting these smooth straight roller/rod sets??? Like, I must be totally missing something. Whenever I try that I usually just end up with a crazy looking fro.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> New growth is POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFY!  Scalp, wanna give me an extra 4 inches so I can make my goal by June?!?!



You have 4 inches to go until waist too?!


----------



## pookaloo83

Imani said:


> I'm so confused how all of these supposedly type 4 naturals are getting these smooth straight roller/rod sets??? Like, I must be totally missing something. Whenever I try that I usually just end up with a crazy looking fro.




Imani I'm gonna need for _you_ to sit down.  How the hell _you_ get relaxer straight looking hair like in _your_ siggy?  Let a sista know! Seriously. 

I'm with you on the rollersets though. They always look so smooth! I think the key is setting lotion. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Imani

pookaloo83 said:


> Imani I'm gonna need for _you_ to sit down.  How the hell _you_ get relaxer straight looking hair like in _your_ siggy?  Let a sista know! Seriously.
> 
> I'm with you on the rollersets though. They always look so smooth! I think the key is setting lotion. I may be wrong though.



Thats the thing. My hair has two styles, just straight up fro and silky straight. There is no in between


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> You have 4 inches to go until waist too?!



Yep.


----------



## PPGbubbles

AlliCat said:


> OMG Doo Gro  that stuff did not work for me


 
I see a real good shampoo and DC session in my future...

either that or mineral oil miracle and ima throw all my juices and berries away


----------



## Aireen

I tried Doo-Gro, not because of the name but because of the ingredients in a product I tried. It was promising but didn't do anything for my hair really.


----------



## PPGbubbles

Aireen said:


> I tried Doo-Gro, not because of the name but because of the ingredients in a product I tried. It was promising but didn't do anything for my hair really.


 
The stuff is pretty much crap but my mother wont let old habits go so she sticks to what she knows

there was nothing else so I used what I had and made my hair style happen


----------



## Aireen

PPGbubbles said:


> The stuff is pretty much crap but my mother wont let old habits go so she sticks to what she knows
> 
> there was nothing else so I used what I had and made my hair style happen



LOL I know, I got fooled. There was some strange blue conditioner that had a ton of oils and proteins in the middle or lower on the ingredients list. I thought that I was gonna get hair that would be strong and invincible... It had no softening properties at all but I don't remember thinking it was sent from hell. Now I'll probably chuck it if I bought it again.

Ain't mad at cha though for makin' it happen, you gotta do what you can for your hair in a product shortage crisis.


----------



## Aireen

Even though my multi-vitamin looks like pee and tastes like old, stale orange juice; my silica is white and goopy and looks like something I should not be talking about on LHCF; my hair vitamins can sometimes cause me to taste them in my burp — I still love and get anxious to take them everyday.


----------



## NikkiQ

I've been totally neglecting my hair lately with this chaotic life I got going on right now. Finally took my twists out and my hair was SUPER soft which was quite shocking but **GASPS** I think I may have some heat damage!!!   My curls just aren't bouncing back like they used to. Some say it's b/c my hair is getting longer but come on son. The twists were only in for a week!


----------



## PPGbubbles

Unattractive hair is no longer acceptable in my long hair quest! and me and fake hair aint meshing too well these days.

off to find cute buns to workout in and be fly!


----------



## Evolving78

i just used that Shea Moisture Hair Mask.....  that stuff adds no slip and it took me 15mins to apply it.  it better moisturize my hair!  my hair is too thick for that paste. it better work...


----------



## Aireen

Guys, do you know where MBL truly is? It's always hard for me to pinpoint. It was my first goal before I decided to go for WL but I never knew really where it stopped. Is it after the bra strap?


----------



## PPGbubbles

Aireen said:


> Guys, do you know where MBL truly is? It's always hard for me to pinpoint. It was my first goal before I decided to go for WL but I never knew really where it stopped. Is it after the bra strap?


 
All depends on bra placement (but generally yes MBL is after the bra strap_. but if you find a point on your body between BSB and you natural waist that is MBL.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Mgw4YOkYL...AQk/Wali7GRCjQ4/s1600/hairlengthchart+200.png

I like this pic because event thought the MBL marker at the bottom of the bra, if you imagine chick bra-less the Marker is between BSB and WL

would have quoted the pic but is was HUGE!

ETA: Nonie's Chart is pretty more accurate overall I you wanna find MBL there
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=11934924&postcount=7


----------



## charislibra

"This is the back... This is the front... This is the side... And this is the _other_ side" 

Uh ...DUH!


 GIFSoup 

"*Nonsense*... So, yeah..."


----------



## PPGbubbles

charislibra said:


> "This is the back... This is the front... This is the side... And this is the _other_ side"
> 
> Uh ...DUH!
> 
> 
> GIFSoup
> 
> "*Nonsense*... So, yeah..."


 
Im sooo lost lol erplexed fill a sista in!


----------



## charislibra

lol PPGbubbles A random thought while watching women do their hair on Youtube. If I can see your face, I'm pretty sure I know it's the front of your hair...


----------



## nappystorm

charislibra said:


> lol @PPGbubbles A random thought while watching women do their hair on Youtube. If I can see your face, I'm pretty sure I know it's the front of your hair...


----------



## PPGbubbles

charislibra said:


> lol @PPGbubbles A random thought while watching women do their hair on Youtube. If I can see your face, I'm pretty sure I know it's the front of your hair...


 
OOOHHHH lol gotcha! I see you caught wind of a Ytber talking to you like and idiot lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

can we make a rule that all threads must be proof read first to insure they make some damn sense?!?!?

cause damn it, mo doesnt like to be confused!!!!


----------



## SVT

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> can we make a rule that all threads must be proof read first to insure they make some damn sense?!?!?
> 
> cause damn it, mo doesnt like to be confused!!!!



You've already stated your negative opinion in the other thread. No need to carry it to other discussions. _*Especially*_ these Random Thoughts.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

SVT said:


> You've already stated your negative opinion in the other thread. No need to carry it to other discussions. _*Especially*_ these Random Thoughts.



fine, i will be good.  but i was not being negative... well here i was, but in the other thread i wasnt.  my original post attempted to answer ops question, but then op changed it up... i'm just trying to understand


----------



## Solitude

I just got my hair done on Friday and I'm ready to wash it and do a braidout, but I think I'll try to make it last a week.


----------



## Jas123

shortdub78 said:


> i just used that Shea Moisture Hair Mask.....  that stuff adds no slip and it took me 15mins to apply it.  it better moisturize my hair!  my hair is too thick for that paste. it better work...


it's ok... and i like how thick it is and the natural ingredients... but the no slip whatsoever is a... i'm now using it as my "hair grease"... my hair is too thick for no slip...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

GGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## halee_J

Ooops, I forgot to pick up some more clear rinse today. Wait...I forgot to buy a hair product?


----------



## AlliCat

LMAO.

Anyways..............

Aireen I think MBL is exactly between waist and BSL. That's when I'm claiming it anyway


----------



## Myjourney2009

some fool tried to throw his hair in my head to weave check me. 

I tell you boy o boy these folks are mad I tells ya.

I moved my head so quick you would have though I was dodging a bullet.


----------



## halee_J

Gosh my hair feels nice. This Apex pressing oil is the biz


----------



## AlliCat

PPGbubbles said:


> All depends on bra placement (but generally yes MBL is after the bra strap_. but if you find a point on your body between BSB and you natural waist that is MBL.
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Mgw4YOkYL...AQk/Wali7GRCjQ4/s1600/hairlengthchart+200.png
> 
> I like this pic because event thought the MBL marker at the bottom of the bra, if you imagine chick bra-less the Marker is between BSB and WL
> 
> would have quoted the pic but is was HUGE!
> 
> ETA: Nonie's Chart is pretty more accurate overall I you wanna find MBL there
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=11934924&postcount=7



According to that chart I'm MBL


----------



## SVT

Time for some hair color!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Loving this phony pony thing..with my office not having air condition its awesome..


----------



## IMFOCSD

SVT said:


> Time for some hair color!



Ditto lol, i am gonna put a ruby red semi permanent hair color in my hair this weekend after my relaxer...it looks so pretty when the sun hits it.

I can't wait.


----------



## SVT

IMFOCSD said:


> Ditto lol, i am gonna put a ruby red seem permanent hair color in my hair this weekend after my relaxer...it looks so pretty when the sun hits it.
> 
> I can't wait.



I'm doing my usual jet black. I use Bigen. Nothing like a fresh coat of paint!


----------



## IMFOCSD

SVT said:


> I'm doing my usual jet black. I use Bigen. Nothing like a fresh coat of paint!



I have never used bigen but I've heard good things about it, I'm intruiged lol...i love jet black hair....i usually wear that color in the winter.


----------



## destine2grow

I now want to try KBB again. I never tried due to all the drama last year. I think I will try KBB real soon.


----------



## Renewed1

halee_J said:


> Gosh my hair feels nice. This Apex pressing oil is the biz




I can't wait for mine's too arrive.


----------



## Aireen

With Nonie's skeleton picture , I'll claim it when it's under my chest. I never liked the directly under bra-strap theory... Doesn't seem too right, unless the bra strap is low and WL is still a bit to go.

ETA: I realize this post doesn't make sense, I mean if I can pull it forward and it's underneath before WL.

ETA: UGH nvm, we'll see lol.


----------



## Aireen

I took a nap and had a dream about RT... creepy.


----------



## halee_J

MarriageMaterial I hope you like it, lemme know how it goes


----------



## SVT

Letting the color sit....

ETA: Only had one box. Was too lazy to go out and buy more.


----------



## NikkiQ

All this color talk is making me want to dye my hair again

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## SVT

NikkiQ said:


> All this color talk is making me want to dye my hair again
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Do it do it! oke:


----------



## NikkiQ

SVT said:


> Do it do it! oke:



Talk about being that little devil on my shoulder! Lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## -PYT

Holy crap!  Now that I know how to make my puffs nice and smooth, I feel like wearing them all the time now.  Does anyone do this without ruining their edges/having their hair tangle up?  I'm nervous.  I don't like change!  /stewie


----------



## Aireen

I think for the Toronto meetup, I'll give away some of these products that aren't mixed if they have a good amount of product in them by that time.


----------



## halee_J

Can't wait till my hair is long enough to try that sock bun curling method.


----------



## SVT

Hair coloring is done! Used less product than I normally do but I'm ok with it. 

Twisted hair up for bed. Will do a wash-n-go in the morning.


----------



## nappystorm

I'm watching Chime's new video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVotrFMm5T4

We went to the same high school (she's a little younger than me) and I want to know the relaxed girls who were her inspiration because I don't remember the relaxed girls looking that hot in high school


----------



## Janet'

I washed and did an oil prepoo last night....My hair is happy now!!!


----------



## faithVA

I got my first wish. My twists in the front actually hang right below my eyebrow. It makes such a big difference. I can now stop with the headbands. Next stop twisted buns.


----------



## Embyra

havent washed my hair in 2 weeks cant be arsed either


----------



## ToSelahWithLove

I was trying to do a 6 month "hide my hair under wig" thing , but I'm not going to make it... In 2 weeks I'll be at 5 months and I think I'm calling it quits. I miss my hair. Badly. Trying not to be too sad though.... 5 months is a long time, right? Right. :/


----------



## faithVA

ToSelahWithLove said:


> I was trying to do a 6 month "hide my hair under wig" thing , but I'm not going to make it... In 2 weeks I'll be at 5 months and I think I'm calling it quits. I miss my hair. Badly. Trying not to be too sad though.... 5 months is a long time, right? Right. :/


 
I think you have done well. 5 months is a long time. And I think you will be pleased with the results. If you choose to stop now, you can always try it again later.

I love challenges but I know I don't want to do anything for 6 months to a year. Some of them I wish did quarterly challenges but perhaps those are harder to maintain.


----------



## PPGbubbles

ToSelahWithLove said:


> I was trying to do a 6 month "hide my hair under wig" thing , but I'm not going to make it... In 2 weeks I'll be at 5 months and I think I'm calling it quits. I miss my hair. Badly. Trying not to be too sad though.... 5 months is a long time, right? Right. :/


 
Life is too short not to enjoy your hair! If you didnt naturally tuck away your hair via wigs and weaves before LHCF do not let this site force you into being a Protective Style-n slave.

Enjoy your hair and the 5 months of growth. 

Just treat your hair like fine silk, and be nice to the ends of your hair


----------



## PPGbubbles

I have a cute workout friendly bun  

the cornrows I have in yesterday have me lookin like I was going to a casting for set it off 2 

I think I am going to give, bunning an honest shot. I have enough hair to rock cute full looking buns.


----------



## naturalagain2

I want to get more thickness and more growth over the summer. I've started working out over the past few weeks and taking vitamins so now I'm gonna start bunning and cowashing more often now that its warmer. I can't wait to see how my hair will be at the end of the summer. Trying to reach APL as fast as possible and I'm almost there:crossfingers:!!


----------



## Lissa0821

I am curious about neutral protein filler, I usually add two capfuls to my relaxer whenever I touch up my hair.  It seems to give my hair a thickness since I relax my hair pretty straight and have fine hair.  

I am thinking about adding it to my conditioner prepoos biweekly.


----------



## growingbrown

I want to buy keracare natural hair line. Should I???


Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Myjourney2009

Lissa0821 said:


> I am curious about neutral protein filler, I usually add two capfuls to my relaxer whenever I touch up my hair. It seems to give my hair a thickness since I relax my hair pretty straight and have fine hair.
> 
> I am thinking about adding it to my conditioner prepoos biweekly.


 

Adding to the conditioner sounds like a good idea. dont dilute the protein too much of you wont get any effects from the protein.

Let us know how it turns out


----------



## Napp

well i have been wearing my hair out 90% of the time since i cut my hair and my ends look pretty good. protective styles will be reserved for bad hair days and times when i just dont want my hair flying about. 

i cant lie, i am just loving the attention i have been getting since i ditched protective styling


----------



## Napp

Imani said:


> I'm so confused how all of these supposedly type 4 naturals are getting these smooth straight roller/rod sets??? Like, I must be totally missing something. Whenever I try that I usually just end up with a crazy looking fro.



i can get my hair smooth but it doesnt last for anything im ditching natural rollersetting.


----------



## divachyk

I'm unable to sign on for one day and I'm behind on my reading. Will catch up tonight and post some randomness. Until then, I'm banana bunning and loving it. I remember when I hated banana clips with a passion. Now I have reason to use them but not look like such a fool like way back when...the days of cutoff jean shorts.

ETA: If I monitor my food intake and adhere to a strict workout regimene in the same manner that I monitor/adhere to my hair, I'll be one skinny sexy mami.


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk said:


> I'm unable to sign on for one day and I'm behind on my reading. Will catch up tonight and post some randomness. Until then, I'm banana bunning and loving it. I remember when I hated banana clips with a passion. Now I have reason to use them but not look like such a fool like way back when...the days of cutoff jean shorts.
> 
> ETA: If I monitor my food intake and adhere to a strict workout regimene in the same manner that I monitor/adhere to my hair, I'll be one skinny sexy mami.



I've started linking health and hair....before co-washing I make sure to get a workout in


----------



## Rocky91

Napp, damn yo hurr is LAID. love it.


----------



## Imani

I'm loving that I have my hair up in a banana clip, my press is over a week old, the roots are drawn up, yet my hair is STILL at my shoulders.


----------



## AlliCat

I cowashed today...I'm going to try wet bunning why do people say it breaks their hair?


----------



## Mom23

I really need to deep condition my hair this week...


----------



## ToSelahWithLove

faithVA said:


> I think you have done well. 5 months is a long time. And I think you will be pleased with the results. If you choose to stop now, you can always try it again later.
> 
> I love challenges but I know I don't want to do anything for 6 months to a year. Some of them I wish did quarterly challenges but perhaps those are harder to maintain.




Awww thank you! I think I'll be pleased, too. Well, I hope. lol. And I was just thinking that in the future I'll only do 3 month stretches at a time. Seems more manageable. lol


----------



## ToSelahWithLove

PPGbubbles said:


> Life is too short not to enjoy your hair! If you didnt naturally tuck away your hair via wigs and weaves before LHCF do not let this site force you into being a Protective Style-n slave.
> 
> Enjoy your hair and the 5 months of growth.
> 
> Just treat your hair like fine silk, and be nice to the ends of your hair


I chose to start wearing wigs because I loved loved LOVED the styles and hated things like braids and twists on me. But now? After 5 months I'm plum sick of this ish. lol. So I def agree that it's time to enjoy my hair. 2 weeks til my bday so I'ma wait til then and get the press. I might even be all dramatic and do a "big reveal"  lol


----------



## destine2grow

Why when I co wash or shampoo in twists they come a loose? Oh well, I am going to do it tonight, even though I know they will come a loose.


----------



## PPGbubbles

ToSelahWithLove said:


> I chose to start wearing wigs because I loved loved LOVED the styles and hated things like braids and twists on me. But now? After 5 months I'm plum sick of this ish. lol. So I def agree that it's time to enjoy my hair. 2 weeks til my bday so I'ma wait til then and get the press.* I might even be all dramatic and do a "big reveal" lol*


 
you earned it! 

enjoy your crowning glory


----------



## PPGbubbles

destine2grow said:


> *Why when I co wash or shampoo in twists they come a loose?* Oh well, I am going to do it tonight, even though I know they will come a loose.


 
try braids till you gain more length, or do smaller twists.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003

why did I cut my hair....a mess.....i want it to grow already....like grow to my back...


----------



## ChristmasCarol

destine2grow said:


> Why when I co wash or shampoo in twists they come a loose? Oh well, I am going to do it tonight, even though I know they will come a loose.



destine2grow

I asked this same question when I was new to the board, but never got an answer, so I had to figure it out myself. Eventually I came up with a solution...
Go out and get a package of little-girl barettes and put them on the ends. I don't wash my hair in sections, but I do use these for braid-outs. I'm sure they would work just as well for washing/conditioning.


----------



## AlliCat

Bought some CHI silk infusion. Perhaps I will flat iron this weekend, we're hosting a BBQ..


----------



## PrimaD

Bestie that is a stylist is bugging me to relax again IDTS I have been on my HHJ since feb this year thanks to LHCF. I know I would never make it to HL or beyond if I relaxed again and if she and I fell out again. Its my hair so why does she care so much away its my hair.....


----------



## Geminigirl

I miss my natural hair so much, but I must keep protective styling to get over this hump. Onnyetwo more weeks to go, then I will enjoy my hair, then back to ps. Not sure how long I will do it cause wigs sure are hot, but atleast another month or two.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

So I left this condish in my grass for a hot minute. Mkay it defined curls and all.... I rinsed and it was sooo soft. When it dried... it was coated.  *sigh* back to the drawing board.


----------



## charislibra

lol I bantu-knotted bunches of my twist 2 days ago. I don't have pics :/. I might take my them out tomorrow... Or tonight... I miss my hair. I really like the twist-outs with mini twist.  I'll redo them later on, only took one day to do.


----------



## Myjourney2009

AlliCat said:


> I cowashed today...I'm going to try wet *bunning why do people say it breaks their hair*?


 
because their hair is not strong enough to withstand the stretching and then the shrinking that happens once the hair is dry.


----------



## pookaloo83

AlliCat said:


> Bought some CHI silk infusion. Perhaps I will flat iron this weekend, we're hosting a BBQ..




I was gonna buy this today at CVS. It was the last one left. They were the little bottles. I believe it was $5.00.

Sitting under the dryer right now in my curl formers. This is my first time. Idk if I should sleep in them or take em out tonight.


----------



## Geminigirl

AlliCat said:


> I cowashed today...I'm going to try wet bunning why do people say it breaks their hair?



might be because hair is most fragile when wet and doing it too tight will probably lead to breakage.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Geminigirl

Myjourney2009 said:


> because their hair is not strong enough to withstand the stretching and then the shrinking that happens once the hair is dry.



I thought this to. Going from wet to dry. I think it can be doneeas long as your hair stays wet/damp until you bun again.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Myjourney2009

Napp said:


> well i have been wearing my hair out 90% of the time since i cut my hair and my ends look pretty good. protective styles will be reserved for bad hair days and times when i just dont want my hair flying about.
> 
> *i cant lie, i am just loving the attention i have been getting since i ditched protective styling*[/
> 
> ME TOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> A guy asked me who did my hair and I was like MEEEE!!!! He was shocked LOL
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm thinking some shade of red. Maybe an auburn of some sort. Hmm...


----------



## divachyk

I love combing my hair after it's freshly TUd. Feeling the comb on my scalp slipping through the roots without resistance is divine. Almost better than a body massage in some ways.


----------



## AlliCat

Myjourney2009 said:


> because their hair is not strong enough to withstand the stretching and then the shrinking that happens once the hair is dry.





Geminigirl said:


> I thought this to. Going from wet to dry. I think it can be doneeas long as your hair stays wet/damp until you bun again.
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me



Thanks ladies. I didn't even end up wet bunning. I couldn't even make a proper bun without serious manipulation  



divachyk said:


> I love combing my hair after it's freshly TUd. Feeling the comb on my scalp slipping through the roots without resistance is divine. Almost better than a body massage in some ways.



I think I relaxed a day after you (may 5th). When are you going to relax again?


----------



## AlliCat

I'm revisiting baggying. Haven't done this in a minute


----------



## shunemite

I just found 2 strands of gray hair at the front of my head for the first time in my life. I must be blind coz these strands are long. I thought my hair had thread from a white towel or something, or a piece of carpet, tugged on it, and it was attached to my own head!!! And next to it another one. I was like, wow. And I'm 31, will be 32 next month. I told my mom and she wants me to start taking Women's Once a Day vitamins.


----------



## divachyk

AlliCat, I totally dislike wet bunning. I think my hair dries out and is way too dry. Yes, I got my TU on 4 May. I will relax again in 10 weeks. And you? 10 weeks is the max I can go without a bunch of breakage and tangling. I tried stretching longer but without success. I'm just not of that long stretching crowd. Not yet anyway.


----------



## divachyk

AlliCat said:


> I'm revisiting baggying. Haven't done this in a minute



@AlliCat - I stopped whole head baggying long, long time ago. I ponytail baggy every night when I rocking air dried hair. I pin curl my hair when it's roller set.


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk said:


> @AlliCat, I totally dislike wet bunning. I think my hair dries out and is way too dry. Yes, I got my TU on 4 May. I will relax again in 10 weeks. And you? 10 weeks is the max I can go without a bunch of breakage and tangling. I tried stretching longer but without success. I'm just not of that long stretching crowd. Not yet anyway.



This time I stretched 10 weeks and it went well. I will relax in 10-12 weeks just depends how much new growth I have



divachyk said:


> @AlliCat - I stopped whole head baggying long, long time ago. I ponytail baggy every night when I rocking air dried hair. I pin curl my hair when it's roller set.



divachyk Why did you stop whole head baggying?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

kittikat24 has really awesome transitioning hair after almost three years. I'm on the same path after one year. I wonder what the next two years will bring.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I am sooooo glad Oyin handmade is carried in NYC again and in Manhattan. They used to be carried at a store in Bklyn and it was like journeying to the ends of the earth to get there. That store has since closed down. Their honey hemp conditioner is the truth but their s&H is NOT.

I have 1/4 of a bottle left from 2008 and it is still good. I leave it in the fridge. I used it on my ends today before rolling and my ends are singing to me. The smell is delicious as well. 

I still have that grease stuff but ever used it because the smell is waaayy overpowering.


----------



## Aireen

Excited to D/C on Saturday.


----------



## pookaloo83

So the curlformers thing was a fail.  I just put it all into a banana clip. I think I used too much setting lotion. Felt kinda sticky, but not too much. But it did get straight.  I will be doing this again next week, but after I will flatiron it.


----------



## lala89

I wish I could press a button on the side of my head that unleashed magical steaming abilities


----------



## halee_J

I don't think it would be worth my while to try BKT. You have to avoid sodium chloride to prevent reversion, I live right by the ocean...salt in the air and everywhere....nope, don't think it would work.


----------



## Myjourney2009

finally picked up some of the forever talked about Suave almond shea butter conditioner. I will be trying it in 2 weeks I cant wait.

it smells really good too kind of like a milk shake

OT I am really happy with my hair right now:'


----------



## IMFOCSD

Two more days till relaxer time and i am so not lookn forward to parting through this jungle i call newgrowth..i may shorten my stretches but i love the end results after waiting 12 weeks...time will tell.


----------



## Myjourney2009

STill dont understand why Chi Keratin Mist has that name, thre isnot a drop of keratin in that expensive stuff.

I love Marshalls I go atleast 1x a week to see what new hair stuff they have. They carry alot of professional brands that I would otherwise look over because of the price


----------



## divachyk

Myjourney2009 - didn't know Marshall's carried salon brands; I must check it out. Um, I need to place an order with you for the Oyin.  Actually I'm trying to use 1 to buy 1 so let me use up 1 then I'll look you up on buying 1. I hate s&h.

AlliCat - we must keep each other motivated since our TUs are nearby the same time. 

halee_J - is there an alternative to BKT since you live by the ocean?


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk sounds like a plan, put your stuff in their shopping cart first to see if their shipping will be cheaper. The least expensive shipping from me will be usps @10.95 from what I can see. You will have it in 2 business days.

Yup Marshalls has alot of stuff. Many harlemites dont use alot of the stuff us LHCF'ers use so I get first dibs on the good stuff. Now when I go down to TJ Maxx on 56th st most of the good stuff is gone.


----------



## Geminigirl

I am feeling some growth in these cornrows, not much but my hair has grown. I can't wait to wash and dc. Really think I may just go ahead and get the mega tek asap. I am trying to be apl by christmas. I want some big bangs too, I want them to reach the bottom of my chin already so I can do some funky stuff with them.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## iri9109

i'm so pissed i had a dream last night that i flat ironed my hair and i was already at BSB, and my ends were perfect, and my hair was so shiny and black and luscious...i woke up expecting to revel in my long haired glory...i was so disapointed when i looked in the mirror lol


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm so ready for this sew-in; hopefully, I will be able to keep it in until July 1st.


----------



## Imani

faithVA said:


> I got my first wish. My twists in the front actually hang right below my eyebrow. It makes such a big difference. I can now stop with the headbands. *Next stop twisted buns*.


 

Congrats! I want a twisted bun too. With shrinkage, however, I seriously don't see this happening for me til like...MBL maybe???


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk Yes Ma'am. And why did you stop whole head baggying..?


----------



## PPGbubbles

I managed my first successful twistout! thanks chime lol

umm I think protective stying may have to kick rocks for a minute, I need to enjoy my hair


----------



## AlliCat

I whole head baggied last night and now I woke up with a crick in my neck  

When I took off the baggy my hair was really damp from a combo of the moisturizer and my body heat/steam..next time I'll use less product...maybe oil..


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

I really wish I could leave work right now and go home and co-wash with V05 Moisture milk strawberries and cream..........mmmm!


----------



## Skiggle

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> I really wish I could leave work right now and go home and co-wash with *V05 Moisture milk strawberries and cream.*.........mmmm!



I just bought this the other day!
Its soo hard to find in my college town!


----------



## nappystorm

So i went to the salon to get a trim. It looks nice  She only took an inch or so off the back and layered the front.


----------



## EccentricRed

It's amazing how when it hits 4 o'clock, I'm sitting on LHCF waiting for the time to tick to 5 o'clock, so I can dip out of work!  I'm so bored I started doing our Graduate Assistants work!  I can't decide if I'm going to straighten my hair or twist it for this NYC trip...


----------



## goodmorningruby

hair porn 

I love tumblr!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I don't believe in the summer growth spurt.


----------



## faithVA

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I don't believe in the summer growth spurt.


 
Why you stepping on my dreams


----------



## Napp

my hair is too straight! it wont hold a curl at least this means that its gonna last till the end of the month


----------



## KweenBeeDiva

My hair is much thicker than it was five montrhsd ago, however, my color treated ends are straight-ish, not curl.


----------



## shasha8685

My hair does not like oil sheen. Not at all. Makes my hair feel dry every time


----------



## divachyk

@AlliCat - stopped whole head baggying as a result of reducing the frequency of my protein usage. Protein wasn't agreeing me so I decided to not use it as often. I then felt that whole head baggying would be too much moisture with me not balancing it with protein. I felt my hair has done much better since stopping the whole head baggying and frequent protein usage. I only ponytail baggy because I bun a lot. The good thing is the ponytail is not even the slightest bit damp by morning so I don't feel like I'm overmoisturizing that section of hair.

@goodmorningruby - love that bun in the avatar. Is there a tut for that one?

Got a workout in today...feeling good!! Hair is still doing good too but ask me after I do my 1st post TU wash.


----------



## PPGbubbles

shasha8685 said:


> My hair does not like oil sheen. Not at all. Makes my hair feel dry every time


 
your hair probabably hates the propelant in the aresol not so much the oil


----------



## shasha8685

PPGbubbles said:


> your hair probabably hates the propelant in the aresol not so much the oil



Hmm I never thought about that. Either way, I need to not use it. My hair feels awful after each and every use.


----------



## AlliCat

In the long run I see myself trying to sustain a regimen with conditioner and vaseline


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm officially a color treated natural 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## AlliCat

NikkiQ said:


> I'm officially a color treated natural
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Wait what? what color?? Did you post pics anywhere?


----------



## faithVA

AlliCat said:


> In the long run I see myself trying to sustain a regimen with conditioner and vaseline


 
My roommate did water and vaseline for years.

What will you do with all of those products? Where are you located again? I'm on my way.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> I'm officially a color treated natural
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
You and your hair are busy girl.


----------



## NikkiQ

AlliCat said:


> Wait what? what color?? Did you post pics anywhere?



A very light reddish brown color. My phone is acting silly so I haven't posted any pics yet.



Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## SVT

NikkiQ said:


> I'm officially a color treated natural
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



YAAAY, you did it! Welcome! :assimilat


----------



## AlliCat

I counted 16 halfwigs. At $30 a pop I don't even want to do the math. And I'm not even counting the ones I threw away or gave to my mom  NO MORE!! The good news is that they are MBL stretched and my real hair is almost there.


----------



## AlliCat

NikkiQ said:


> A very light reddish brown color. My phone is acting silly so I haven't posted any pics yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



I hear you. This color sounds pretty.


----------



## NikkiQ

AlliCat SVT Moonpie8 here are the pics. Had to take some with my digi and upload them.


----------



## Moonpie8

NikkiQ said:


> @AlliCat @SVT @Moonpie8 here are the pics. Had to take some with my digi and upload them.


 

looks great!! you did an excellent job!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks! I'll end up going darker if it doesn't fade a bit.


----------



## AlliCat

NikkiQ said:


> @AlliCat @SVT @Moonpie8 here are the pics. Had to take some with my digi and upload them.



Love this color on you! Are you going to tweak your regimen now?


----------



## Janet'

NikkiQ said:


> AlliCat SVT Moonpie8 here are the pics. Had to take some with my digi and upload them.


tty

Pretty!!!


----------



## nappystorm

My hair is so bouncy today!! *swangs ponytail*


----------



## NikkiQ

AlliCat said:


> Love this color on you! Are you going to tweak your regimen now?


 
Moisturize! Moisturize! Moisturize!  I'm going to bug Janet' a bit for some tips on how to maintain healthy colored natural hair.


----------



## divachyk

I like it, NikkiQ...congrats!


----------



## topnotch1010

I am in cosmo school and an old lady asked me to come to her dryer. She told me not to get offended and asked me if this was all my hair. She said she wanted to know where I got it so she could go get some!  That made my day. 

NikkiQ your hair is the bomb!! Love it!!


Sent from TopNotch1010's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> AlliCat SVT Moonpie8 here are the pics. Had to take some with my digi and upload them.



I like it!


----------



## AlliCat

Question....Is it ok to flat iron hair that has been pre-pooed with oil overnight then washed with an SLS-free shampoo? I'm thinking this would this help keep the flat ironed hair nice and moisturized...then again it could just lead to weighed down builduppy hair...help erplexed


----------



## AlliCat

I wonder if CHI Silk Infusion is a true heat protectant. I really like this stuff.


----------



## charislibra

Laaaawwwwdd did I see some receding hairlines today!



It was soooo bad...


----------



## Evolving78

i got my hair in some mini ponytail, i like how this looks, even though i look like a little girl.  i might be bold enough to rock it like this one of these days.  i like looking weird!  i decided  to put my hair in mini ponytails instead of twisting each night, to avoid adding too much manipulation to my hair.  i moisturized my hair and coated the ends with castor oil.  i saw this method on YT.  i hope this works out better. 

oh that hair masque, might have been ok, but i can't leave that mess in overnight.  it may needs some things added to it for more slip as well.


----------



## destine2grow

I just want to mster keeping my hands out my hair and i want healthy hair!


----------



## Imani

So, I've got my flat irons, trims, and length checks (in expected inches) planned out til the end of 2012 (the date I want to be MBL).  Lol, I'm so serious.


----------



## AlliCat

Plan for today's wash: poo > Joico K-pak > CHI Silk infusion  > air dry a lil > blow dry

Then flat iron tomorrow.


----------



## AlliCat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_TFiAIMz7c hairsperation


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Fell asleep with my DC on last night and didn't have time to wash it out before work; wigs def come in handy during times like this. I guess It's not too bad considering I'm getting my sew-in  and my hair definitely needs all the mositure it can get,


----------



## faithVA

I really need to update the pics in my siggy. But that Pikistrips thing drives me crazy. Every time I add a new picture I end up having to redo the text boxes. Pictures really shouldn't be this hard. Maybe I will just wait until July and pretend like March didn't happen. But I'm getting sort of tired of looking at it.


----------



## divachyk

AlliCat, this weekend I plan to 
Jocio Moisture Recovery > Ion Effective Care Treatment (protein) > AE Garlic on scalp (shedding) and Kenra on length (moisture) > Air Dry.

Normally I:
Joico Kpak > Kenra > Air Dry

Now that I have a bunch of goodies, I will save Kenra for weeks ~7-10:
Joico Kpak > Moisture DC > Air Dry


----------



## NikkiQ

Imani said:


> So, I've got my flat irons, trims, and length checks (in expected inches) planned out til the end of 2012 (the date I want to be MBL). Lol, I'm so serious.


 
I wish I was that serious lol. I need to get on my Ps and Qs.


----------



## curlyninjagirl

Evidence that I spend way too much time on LHCF: I was at McDonald's and saw that they offered "cones" on the menu and I was like HUUUHHHH??? It took me an embarrassing moment to realize they were talking about _ice cream _cones, not sili"cones"!


----------



## NikkiQ

Going to Destin,FL for Memorial Day weekend. *sigh* 5 days on the beach. Nice vaca for me and my hair. What shall I do with Jazz? hmmm...


----------



## Aireen

I feel like sleeping in some conditioner for 2 days or so.  I remember the days when I used to do that consistently with ORS Hair Mayo to get over my SL hump, changed my hair. Summer's not kind to my hair, the sun dries out my hair and makes it a weird brown colour. Maybe because the product is so oily, it'll lubricate my hair generously to protect it. ANYWAY, if I'm not lazy and don't mind sleeping a day or two with conditioner, I'll do it.


----------



## Nix08

curlyninjagirl said:


> Evidence that I spend way too much time on LHCF: I was at McDonald's and saw that they offered "cones" on the menu and I was like HUUUHHHH??? It took me an embarrassing moment to realize they were talking about _ice cream _cones, not sili"cones"!



That is hilarious!!


----------



## Aireen

Keepin' my eyes on lock with the side eye. 'Nuff said.


----------



## DritaDavanzo

One day I love my hair, the next day I hate it......


----------



## Nix08

I just can't say this enough.....I LOVE my steamer


----------



## Lissa0821

I gave myself a touch up yesterday after abandoning the plan to stretch for 16 weeks.  Now I can't wait to wash my hair with Joico Kpak for the first time this weekend.


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> I just can't say this enough.....I LOVE my steamer



Nix08, now I know you know we're in the same city. You gotta give me the deets. Where you got it? Are you in love? Is it your fav. hair accessory? If you got it online, how was the shipping/customs/duties/taxes/?


----------



## Nix08

OOOH I get to talk about her  My steamer is the best thing since best things were made I think every woman should own one!  Because of her:
My hair stays well moisturized longer (no longer M&S nightly)
My roots are like a looser curl pattern..I can comb through it and will now stretceh longer
Detangling is a breeze
Less breakage
Less shedding
I use less product because it allows whatever product you use to infuse into our strands
Less product so less purchases (not entirely happy about that..hehehe)
I steam for 15-30 minutes and that's enough...so less time doing my hair
I got it online (no tax and cheaper) but picked it up from House of Beauty in the wes end.  They were out of stock of the one I got when Bnster last checked but I'd call and let them know if you want it: http://search.store.yahoo.net/yhst-...122&.autodone=http://www.myhouseofbeauty.com/


----------



## Nix08

Did I say I LOVE my steamer???


----------



## PPGbubbles

I am cutting back on my time on LHCF, I am on this site way too mcuh!


----------



## Nix08

Oh I got the one for $200 the other is still there.


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> Did I say I LOVE my steamer???



Ahhh I see it! Fancy... I'm just wondering where on earth I'll keep it if I get one. I already have a closet taking up space with stuff I don't use anymore. Like my snowboard I stopped using when I entered 8th grade.


----------



## Aireen

PPGbubbles said:


> I am cutting back on my time on LHCF, I am on this site way too mcuh!



Girl, who you telling? I swear I'm only gonna come on Sundays if I wanna come back and/or Fridays since that's the new Sunday.


----------



## divachyk

NikkiQ, enjoy Destin! If I'm in town, let's look each other up. It's gonna be hot. PREPARE.


----------



## NikkiQ

divachyk said:


> @NikkiQ, enjoy Destin! If I'm in town, let's look each other up. It's gonna be hot. PREPARE.


 
Yay!! That would be fun. I know it's gonna be hot. I'm prepared. I was there last year and had to adjust to being outside that long in the heat, but once I got my coconut full of liquor and parked my butt in the chair on the beach under an umbrella....I was golden


----------



## LushLox

As much as I  my steamer I think I will do my protein treatments under the dryer as I find my hair is much more stronger and dense when I do it this way. I'll use my steamer for moisture DC's only.


----------



## divachyk

NikkiQ - drop me a note when you're headed this way and I'll give you my status.


----------



## Nix08

Aireen said:


> Ahhh I see it! Fancy... I'm just wondering where on earth I'll keep it if I get one. I already have a closet taking up space with stuff I don't use anymore. Like my snowboard I stopped using when I entered 8th grade.



I know, it isn't small nor pretty but I smile whenever I look at it

@LushLox I find the protein penetrates even better with the steamer.....interesting....


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm sooo freaking bored at work, all I can think about is washing this DC out. I will be out on vaca unril next thursday and I'm just ready to go.


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> I know, it isn't small nor pretty but I smile whenever I look at it




Ahhh I know that kind of adoration for a new product... Miss that feeling.


----------



## LushLox

Nix08 said:


> I know, it isn't small nor pretty but I smile whenever I look at it
> 
> @LushLox I find the protein penetrates even better with the steamer.....interesting....



Nix08 yeah I used to feel like this too.  Maybe it's just the sudden and different technique that's playing mind games on me, but I'm going to review it for a while and see.


----------



## Nix08

LushLox said:


> @Nix08 yeah I used to feel like this too.  Maybe it's just the sudden and different technique that's playing mind games on me, but I'm going to review it for a while and see.


  I'd like to know what you find...PM me if you don't mind when you finish the experiment


----------



## lala89

I really like that target has so many natural products now


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen thx for the detailed pm.


----------



## AlliCat

bestie is coming over tomorrow. she started her hhj shes relaxed neck length. i wanna bombard that chick with some products. yay for reducing this stash.


----------



## AlliCat

yeah, im definitely curling it.


----------



## AlliCat

lol some yt people always use the word "nappy" in entirely the wrong way. Messy is not nappy.


----------



## Myjourney2009

SIGH!!!!I like wearing my hair out but I dont like the extra moisturizing I have to do. Oh well such is life of  woman trying to grow her hair to fairytale mythical lengths.

I think I am going to have to start moisturizing 2x a day when I wear my hair out. My hair was so got-dang dry when I got home yesterday. I think I mentioned this before but never wrote it down. Note to self: write this down


----------



## Janet'

NikkiQ said:


> Moisturize! Moisturize! Moisturize!  I'm going to bug Janet' a bit for some tips on how to maintain healthy colored natural hair.



Not a problem, my dear NikkiQ


----------



## Aviah

Okay, this straightened natural thing is a little old now. I think I'm ready for my beast to come back


----------



## Geminigirl

Nix08 said:


> I just can't say this enough.....I LOVE my steamer



do you steam with or without a plastic cap? I love my steamer too! Her name is LuLu and she is fierce!

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## growingbrown

I am buying too many hair products! Don't I know I can only use one at a time!?!
I'm officially a PJ. I buy products every week! Smh 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Aireen

1 MONTH TO GO!


----------



## LushLox

^^^ What until you touch up? I'm doing mine in 3 weeks - I must say I can't wait!


----------



## Truth

Heavens mercy my hair feels better... earlier it felt like a brillo pad .... thank you shea moisture.....


----------



## AlliCat

I meant to just flat iron one section of my hair but I got carried away and did the whole thing...


----------



## IMFOCSD

I'm excited to see where my hair will be when i relax in a few days...hopefully there will be no disappointments...sigh stay positive.


----------



## SpicyPisces

I did a hot oil treatment with coconut oil. I applied it to damp hair, put on a shower cap and left it in for 5 hours. When rinsed out, my hair was . Even my thick 12 weeks post new growth felt so soft and moisturized. I'm definetly incorporating this into my regimen.


----------



## Aireen

LushLox said:


> ^^^ What until you touch up? I'm doing mine in 3 weeks - I must say I can't wait!



LushLox, yep! Touch up in exactly 1 month. Soooo excited.  Good luck with yours, hope you see some great growth!


----------



## growingbrown

1 week Natural!!!!!!  

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## growingbrown

I'm at work rocking my twist out and this Indian lady says "your hair is cute. Did you straighten it before" I said yes. She said "is that your natural hair" I said yes. She said " it looks better natural" Dang! I guess being natural is in!!! 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Dee_33

Why did I wait so long to try ponytail rollersets???  They are def. my bff.  I last relaxed on Jan 1, trying to make it to July 2.  Can I do it???  The new growth in my crown is super thick...I might relax this weekend.


----------



## Janet'

Cute avatar luving me!


----------



## Dee_33

^^^thanks, LOL it's my yahoo mail avatar.


----------



## Aireen

Just seeing challenges I can't join like the Hip Length 2011 or the Classic/Mid-Thigh Length 2011 challenges on the first page is so inspiring!  :lovedrool:


----------



## Nix08

Geminigirl said:


> do you steam with or without a plastic cap? I love my steamer too! Her name is LuLu and she is fierce!
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me


Geminigirl I steam without.  I am so going to find a name for mine


----------



## Nix08

I just got a dusting - they didn't know what that term was but we concluded that I wanted a 'pretend trim'   She did a good job and I'm happy


----------



## NikkiQ

Twisted my hair last night for a twist out this weekend. Hopefully it's not an epic failure. If it is...it will go into a faux hawk for a costume party I'm doing to. Perfect too. I'll be dressed as a little devil with a red faux hawk


----------



## Meritamen

Aireen said:


> Just seeing challenges I can't join like the Hip Length 2011 or the Classic/Mid-Thigh Length 2011 challenges on the first page is so inspiring!  :lovedrool:


I stay lurking in those threads... One day. 

I want to put my hair in a puff already! A puff pony is all I want right now.
It's my one year post-relaxer anniversary  and I have nothing planned for my hair to celebrate. I know, lame.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I may need to retouch soon, think I see some demarcation breakage   I've been meaning to try my new method where I pre-section w/ sponge rollers and then use a bottle applicator to put on the new growth.  We'll see


----------



## nappystorm

I want a hair cut


----------



## Aireen

Ravengirl said:


> I stay lurking in those threads... One day.
> 
> I want to put my hair in a puff already! A puff pony is all I want right now.
> It's my one year post-relaxer anniversary  and I have nothing planned for my hair to celebrate. I know, lame.



I don't lurk because I don't know where the pictures are but it's just inspiring from the outside.  

Happy 1 year post!


----------



## DrC

Ravengirl said:


> I stay lurking in those threads... One day.
> 
> I want to put my hair in a puff already! A puff pony is all I want right now.
> It's my one year post-relaxer anniversary  and I have nothing planned for my hair to celebrate. I know, lame.



Don't feel bad.  I make 1 year Natural in June and 2 years relaxer free in September ( two celebrations in one year) and I thought about just skipping my one year Naptural Anniversay because I can't think of anything cool to plan. 




Aireen said:


> I don't lurk because I don't know where the pictures are but it's just inspiring from the outside.
> 
> Happy 1 year post!



What uup Aireen? How ya doing??


----------



## MissMasala5

I am seriously bored with my hair. Maybe it's time for a new shaping, color, highlights, something.


----------



## Vashti

I'm almost done with the amla oil and I've decided to buy a different pre-poo oil. I'm growing tired of hair products that stink. I don't feel the need to be smelling like #[email protected]!!*&* just to keep my hair conditioned anymore. The Ojon Hair Treatment and the Macadamia Masque are both way too expensive. So I bought the Dabur Vatika Naturals Hot Oil Deep Conditioning Treatment. It's supposed to be good for the hair AND smell nice. I hope it does.


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> What uup Aireen? How ya doing??



Girl, I did so much walking my butt hurts. Seriously, my butt and upper thigh area are killing me right now. I think I'll just DC later when I expect the aching to calm down. What about you, DrC? How are you and your hair doing? Btw, please don't tell me that's Waka Flocka Flame in your siggy.


----------



## Guitarhero

You go, Rihanna!  Don't take crap from anybody.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Girl, I did so much walking my butt hurts. Seriously, my butt and upper thigh area are killing me right now. I think I'll just DC later when I expect the aching to calm down. What about you, DrC? How are you and your hair doing?* Btw, please don't tell me that's Waka Flocka Flame in your siggy*.



Okay, I won't tell ( I promise) 

How long did you walk?? How many times a week do you walk?? My hair is fine. I'll be 1 year Natural next month and 2 years relaxer free in September.  I may wait until September to take pics since I am being lazy......meeeh.  

And I have been shedding like crazy, so I went on ahead and braided my hair in cornrows to cure my HIH ( Hand In Hair) disease. 

How about you??


----------



## divachyk

Anyone know if the ouidad works on relaxed hair? 

At a Sephora and finally looked at the comb in person and I am just not sure how/why this is raved about.

ETA: Scored some ojon samples at Sephora. Didn't know samples were offered. This store is new in the area.
Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Okay, I won't tell ( I promise)
> 
> How long did you walk?? How many times a week do you walk?? My hair is fine. I'll be 1 year Natural next month and 2 years relaxer free in September.  I may wait until September to take pics since I am being lazy......meeeh.
> 
> And I have been shedding like crazy, so I went on ahead and braided my hair in cornrows to cure my HIH ( Hand In Hair) disease.
> 
> How about you??



   He's one of those rappers I don't want to find attractive but I do for some strange reason. 

Well let's just say I was constantly walking and on my feet the whole of Wednesday. I don't really exercise, don't judge me, I'll get on it. 

Take lots of pictures of your hair whenever you decide, I love natural hair. 

I've been leaving my hair alone mostly because I'm stretching. I still leave it down but I don't comb my hair a lot or wash it too frequently.


----------



## Aireen

SIGH! I just saw the FUNNIEST username.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> SIGH! I just saw the FUNNIEST username.



How long are you stretching?? Thats how I ened up Natural for the 3rd time: Stretching 


I think one of the funniest usernames I have ever seen was FuggYoCouch....





 GIFSoup


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> I think one of the funniest usernames I have ever seen was FuggYoCouch....



LOL okay your officially beats mine.  The one I saw has a lot to do with the trending threads on LHCF lately that stir up debate.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> *He's one of those rappers I don't want to find attractive but I do for some strange reason.* ---





  

Yeah okay.  He will probably attract you to his herpes


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Yeah okay.  He will probably attract you to his herpes


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


>



I like his Protective Styling.  Dreads are a good way to retain length.


----------



## Napp

I saw a member of this board today!  I didnt say hello though becuase i do not show my face and she does and i thought it would be awkward.


----------



## Geminigirl

............….

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Curlybeauty

hey ya'll


----------



## divachyk

Whew - getting caught up on the thread, here goes:

@AlliCat, all that bestie doesn't take, I'll gladly PM you my address. Dump your unwanted prods on me. 

@Nix08, I have a steamer and I'm enjoying it. Also heard that protein works better with steaming. When doing a protein treatment, what's the order of your regi? I'm planning to do a protein treatment this weekend and think I will steam protein, shampoo, steam moisture DC. 

@Myjourney2009 - agree that my hair is drier when wearing it out. 

@Geminigirl - I steam without a cap; my stylist does it with. I inquired why and she indicates it helps to trap everything in better. Take it for what it's worth...that's what she said, though.

@SpicyPisces - did you do any other steps following the rinsing of the evco (like DC, apply leave-ins, etc)?


----------



## shasha8685

I just figured out why parts of my hair were acting so janky. Apparently, I need to keep my hair in sections from start to finish....just to make sure all of my hair is getting enough product on it.

:sigh: life was easier when my hair was the length it was in my avi.


----------



## SpicyPisces

divachyk All I did after was add my leave in and put my hair in a few twists to airdry.


----------



## Angelicus

I finally cut my hair. it is shoulder length, the shortest it's been in several years. I am having a really rough time trying to keep it moisturized. I will try to use baking soda to clarify, and then do a deep moisturizing treatment. 

I miss my hair but I just could not take the straggly ends anymore. 

I really want some braids; actually I want dreadlock extensions... but my friend refuses to put them in my hair... I hope I can find someone in arizona who will do it for me.


----------



## AlliCat

I finally flat ironed my hair pin straight and this is the first time in a while that I  wearing my hair straight..


----------



## Aireen

This time next month will be better. I have a feeling my hair growth is going to leave me pleasantly surprised.


----------



## AlliCat

One of my hair twins on youtube decided to transition. I'm going to see how long I can stretch it out with her.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Sistaslick is about to blow up. Ateeya just gave her a shout out on her recent YT video.


----------



## AlliCat

My best friend is in Tanzania building schools and teaching children English. Before she left we discussed her reggie for when she's in Africa. I miss her and wonder how her hair is doing


----------



## Aireen

Definitely going to be adding cod liver oil to take daily. I will be looking for some when I'm downtown tomorrow.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Picked up two mild Rusk conditioners from marshalls: Full conditioner with Green tea and alfalfa and CAlm conditioner with Guarana and Ginger

I used the full yesterday and was a bit nervous because it went on my hair felt a bit funny but when I completely air dried was almost dry it was like butter. I applied some avocado butter to seal in the moisture and I was good toogo. I put in some rollers and I was fly today.

Now I can co wash with a sigh of relief because they are balanced conditioners which I've had some trouble finding.


----------



## Aireen

When I come home tomorrow or Sunday, I'll pre-poo for about 2-3 hours, wash my hair, then DC for a bit.


----------



## divachyk

Finally trimmed the lace front wig. Only had it about 5 months.  LFs might be my new jam. I like the realistic look of it. By far the best wig I've owned yet.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## shasha8685

Hmm. Well that's interesting.....


----------



## Nix08

divachyk I steam (and use to DC) on dry/dirty hairs (I don't use a lot of styling products).  I put AVG w/ eucalyptus oil in my roots..then dampen my hair w/ more AVG or SAA (mixed w/ water).  Add the main treatment (protein or moisture mask), then add oil (wgo/avocado/olive), then some giovanni deep condish.  I don't load any of the products on...and I sit for 15 min.


----------



## Nix08

Ladies longer hair makes you hot (and I'm barely APL) BUT boy I felt like I a bombshell at last nights outing!


----------



## growingbrown

Napp said:


> I saw a member of this board today!  I didnt say hello though becuase i do not show my face and she does and i thought it would be awkward.



I wouldn't think so. She probably would know your hair! Lol...

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## DrC

Curlybeauty said:


> hey ya'll



Curlybeauty

Siggy.. WTF


----------



## NJoy

When I started my hhj at the beginning of 2010, I just had it freshly cut into layers. And my bang in the front was eyebrow length. I'm just noticing that my bang is past APL. Wow!


----------



## DrC

Found some sunflower oil that has 85% vitamin E


----------



## Aireen

It's rainy, cold, and gloomy, I don't wanna leave my house.


----------



## AlliCat

The new CON shampoo is coming here late may/early June. cool


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> The new CON shampoo is coming here late may/early June. cool



Already seen it. Victoria Park and Sheppard Ave. Beauty Supply Store. If you decide to go buy it call first though they didn't have a large quantity.


----------



## AlliCat

If I never cut my hair last year I would have been grazing WL by now


----------



## divachyk

@AlliCat and @Aireen - I can't find CON anywhere locally.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> Already seen it. Victoria Park and Sheppard Ave. Beauty Supply Store. If you decide to go buy it call first though they didn't have a large quantity.



thanks for the heads up!

divachyk apparently its supposed to be out later this month or earlier next month. You could probably find it online too


----------



## Rocky91

now that I'm not at school anymore, I'll cut back on wearing my hair out all the time.
cowashing/bunning during the week, braidouts/twistouts on weekends. 
i guess i can deal with that...


----------



## EllePixie

There is a new Vitamin Water Zero called "Glow" and it has biotin, zince, and some other b vits. The bottle says it's for healthy skin, hair and nails. Interesting - one bottle has 50% of your biotin intake for the day. Tastes pretty good if you are used to diet juice drinks.


----------



## pookaloo83

EllePixie said:


> There is a new Vitamin Water Zero called "Glow" and it has biotin, zince, and some other b vits. The bottle says it's for healthy skin, hair and nails. Interesting - one bottle has 50% of your biotin intake for the day. Tastes pretty good if you are used to diet juice drinks.


 

Does it taste diet-y?


----------



## EllePixie

pookaloo83 said:


> Does it taste diet-y?


Yep, lol, that's why I said if you are used to them. I love diet drinks, real sugar makes me gag.


----------



## Aviah

Washed the straightness away... hello again, curly fro- you'll make a good braidout tomorrow.
LOVING the versatility.


----------



## Rocky91

EllePixie, where'd you find it? Whole Foods?


----------



## Lissa0821

Tried the Joico Kpak line today, I thought it was OK.  The shampoo had my hair feeling stripped but thankfully the intense hydrator detangled my hair well. There is no way I could use this in a deep stretch, which is disappointing.  I am going to try it again but I think this is going to go in my product graveyard.

I am still on the hunt for a light to medium protein I can use weekly or biweekly.  I am going to give Ultra Sheen Duo Tex a try, it is on clearance at my local Sallys.


----------



## Geminigirl

divachyk said:


> Whew - getting caught up on the thread, here goes:
> 
> @AlliCat, all that bestie doesn't take, I'll gladly PM you my address. Dump your unwanted prods on me.
> 
> @Nix08, I have a steamer and I'm enjoying it. Also heard that protein works better with steaming. When doing a protein treatment, what's the order of your regi? I'm planning to do a protein treatment this weekend and think I will steam protein, shampoo, steam moisture DC.
> 
> @Myjourney2009 - agree that my hair is drier when wearing it out.
> 
> @Geminigirl - I steam without a cap; my stylist does it with. I inquired why and she indicates it helps to trap everything in better. Take it for what it's worth...that's what she said, though.
> 
> @SpicyPisces - did you do any other steps following the rinsing of the evco (like DC, apply leave-ins, etc)?



I believe it about the cap because the steam builds up in the cap so I feel like it really helps penetrate better. I have done with and without I like it with.


My cornrows are a mess. But that steam session really sostened and moisturized my hair. I am tempted to do yarn braids next month instead of make a wig. It would be cheaper and my hair grew a lot last time I had them. Its just the amount of time it takes that I am not looking forward to. We shall see though.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## EllePixie

Rocky91 said:


> EllePixie, where'd you find it? Whole Foods?



Nah just at the regular grocery store. Mine on the west coast is Ralph's.


----------



## Aireen

divachyk, the one near by me usually has a lot of things in my opinion. Except the fancy natural only American brands.


----------



## Aireen

Didn't get my cod liver oil today. The mall downtown closes at 7pm on Saturday. Why is a big mall downtown closing so early?! Toronto fails.


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> Whew - getting caught up on the thread, here goes:
> 
> @AlliCat, all that bestie doesn't take, I'll gladly PM you my address. Dump your unwanted prods on me.
> 
> @Nix08, I have a steamer and I'm enjoying it. Also heard that protein works better with steaming. When doing a protein treatment, what's the order of your regi? I'm planning to do a protein treatment this weekend and think I will steam protein, shampoo, steam moisture DC.
> 
> @Myjourney2009 - agree that my hair is drier when wearing it out.
> 
> @Geminigirl - I* steam without a cap; my stylist does it with. I inquired why and she indicates it helps to trap everything in better. Take it for what it's worth...that's what she said, though.*
> 
> @SpicyPisces - did you do any other steps following the rinsing of the evco (like DC, apply leave-ins, etc)?


 

I DO NOT GET wearing a under a steamer. The water does not get hot enough to steam the hair under the cap. The whole purpose of steaming is so the hair can sop up all the moisture-y goodness. It makes more sense to keep the cap off. To me money down the drain when steaming with a cap. Now using a cap under a dryer makes sense because the heat is so high it builds up heat on top of the heat coming from your pores, bingo bango steamed hair.


----------



## AlliCat

Myjourney2009 said:


> I DO NOT GET wearing a under a steamer. The water does not get hot enough to steam the hair under the cap. The whole purpose of steaming is so the hair can sop up all the moisture-y goodness. It makes more sense to keep the cap off. To me money down the drain when steaming with a cap. Now using a cap under a dryer makes sense because the heat is so high it builds up heat on top of the heat coming from your pores, bingo bango steamed hair.



Yeah I always wondered this


----------



## AlliCat

Tomorrow's supposed to rain so my plans are canceled. now I can stay home, read, and do something with my hair. I couldn't ask for a better Sunday.


----------



## AlliCat

Welp, that was fun. Back to avoiding direct heat..


----------



## shasha8685

Sometimes watching these ANTM marathons are beneficial for me....

...I definitely get some new bunning ideas


----------



## Geminigirl

Myjourney2009 said:


> I DO NOT GET wearing a under a steamer. The water does not get hot enough to steam the hair under the cap. The whole purpose of steaming is so the hair can sop up all the moisture-y goodness. It makes more sense to keep the cap off. To me money down the drain when steaming with a cap. Now using a cap under a dryer makes sense because the heat is so high it builds up heat on top of the heat coming from your pores, bingo bango steamed hair.



yea different strokes for different folks. It builds up enough steam for me without the burn to my scalp. I don't have a heuitful I have a standup and it gets pretty hot. So far I like it and I can steam for 30 min straight without getting out or being in pain, works for me and anyone else sensitive to the steam should try it.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Myjourney2009

Geminigirl said:


> yea different strokes for different folks. It builds up enough steam for me without the burn to my scalp. I don't have a heuitful I have a standup and it gets pretty hot. So far I like it and I can steam for 30 min straight without getting out or being in pain, works for me and anyone else sensitive to the steam should try it.
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me


 
Which stand up do you own. How hot does your water get?

I had a standup and sold that crap. It felt like I was being drizzled on.


----------



## IMFOCSD

I am starting to feel like my hair is immune to relaxers, which is fine because i am terrified of chemical damage. I rinsed my relaxer out & it looked like no relaxer even touched my hair...well it looks slightly different and i don't notice any difference in length but it is thicker....o well.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Throwing away my modified denman brush for good. I went to detangle a teeny section of my hair. On the more textured section it worked well, once it go to the demarcation line to go over to the straighter hair the dam thing broke my my hair right off I did not realize it until Friday morning. Can you say PISSED GRRRRR!!!, it looks like I cut a test bang on the front of my head, I mean it broke off so evenly like I used a scissor. 

I really dont want to because of the money I spent on it. Maybe I will hide it until my hair is all the same texture.


----------



## Myjourney2009

My spring/summer regimen is working really well for me. 

I sstarted incorporateing humenctants (sodium pca, glycerin, etc)  into my reggie and my hair is singing to me. Can you hear it LOL


----------



## Myjourney2009

Thank you Trader Joes for making a shampoo that does not make me itch. I dont know why I never tried you before and I've ben using the conditioner for years.

You are inexpensive and easily accesible. What more could a woman ask for. smooches to Trader Joes nourish spa shampoo!!!


----------



## AlliCat

Myjourney2009 said:


> Throwing away my modified denman brush for good. I went to detangle a teeny section of my hair. On the more textured section it worked well, once it go to the demarcation line to go over to the straighter hair the dam thing broke my my hair right off I did not realize it until Friday morning. Can you say PISSED GRRRRR!!!, it looks like I cut a test bang on the front of my head, I mean it broke off so evenly like I used a scissor.
> 
> I really dont want to because of the money I spent on it. Maybe I will hide it until my hair is all the same texture.



I was just thinking this today. My modified denman rips my hair out


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk I'm contemplating a 4 month stretch...what's the longest you've stretched and how did you like it?


----------



## shasha8685

:ahem:

One n Only Argan Oil= that deal


Why didn't I try it sooner!?


----------



## Geminigirl

Myjourney2009 said:


> Which stand up do you own. How hot does your water get?
> 
> I had a standup and sold that crap. It felt like I was being drizzled on.



I got the tap water one from salon r us. Never tested temp but I know that water gets boiling hot. A rapid hot boil. It does drip, but keeping the cap on helps the drippies from my hair stay in the cap so way less water falling on me, face, neck.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Geminigirl

shasha8685 said:


> :ahem:
> 
> One n Only Argan Oil= that deal
> 
> 
> Why didn't I try it sooner!?



the lady at sallys told me this was better than creme of nature but it just looks so cheap. What did it do for your hair?

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## allmundjoi

Omg, I should be finishing up 2 presentations and working on my research. *sigh* Instead I am researching stuff for my hair. I can tell you more about ceramides, rollersets, steamers, oil rinses, cowashing, and bentonite clay than I can about receptors involved in intestinal inflammation. Great. Lol.

I think ima buy some bentonite clay tomorrow. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## shasha8685

Geminigirl said:


> the lady at sallys told me this was better than creme of nature but it just looks so cheap. What did it do for your hair?
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me



I've used it as a heat protectant and I've used it to air dry. I've found that it is awesome for smoothing my hair, it leaves my hair incredibly soft, and it makes for an AMAZING heat protectant ( I actually felt like it was protecting my hair  during straightening and I had less breakage).

I was skeptical at first b/c it is loaded w/ cones (I don't know how your hair will respond to that) but I've found that it doesn't coat my hair at all. I love it!


----------



## IMFOCSD

So i just blow dried & flat ironed my hair and it really has grown...wow,  I'm happy with my touch up results.

I need to figure out how to upload pics from my phone to lhcf....hmm...


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> divachyk I'm contemplating a 4 month stretch...what's the longest you've stretched and how did you like it?



AlliCat, I thought you already did 4 month stretches but just do 3 if you're impatient. You've never done 4?


----------



## Aireen

Just had Magnum Chocolate Bars, they taste like a rip off Haagen Daz. Not impressed.


----------



## allmundjoi

> Just had Magnum Chocolate Bars, they taste like a rip off Haagen Daz. Not impressed.


Dang you girl! Lol, that was going to be my treat for myself tomorrow (uh,  later today). 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Aireen

Ugh so I have these skimpy tiny bananas that were watery and had no taste. So OBVIOUSLY I'm able to eat 3 and leave some back for my mother but she doesn't eat any after having 1 and me saying they don't have a taste.  So now they're there just overly ripe. At least I'll have some for my hair to try the recipe I posted previously. Might leave out the milk though.


----------



## Aireen

allmundjoi said:


> Dang you girl! Lol, that was going to be my treat for myself tomorrow (uh,  later today).
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



Hm. Well I don't have a sweet tooth anymore.  I more crave things like, sushi, certain veggies, fish, meat , salty things.  I swear if it were Valentine's day and a guy gave me anything sweet, I wouldn't be overjoyed. Would rather have pasta or something practical like clothing or hair products. So have your treat, you'll probably like it.


----------



## divachyk

AlliCat - 4 months and will not do that again, no time soon. I just had a bad overall experience. First off, I was trying to be bandwagonish by using protein a week before I TU (like many). I protein treated (Aphogee 2 step) around week 12 but I protein overloaded. I spent weeks 13-16 trying to correct the overload. It was horrible. Experienced breakage, blah. That situation aside, I find that my hair starts to break, shed excessively and just not act right beyond week 10. For now, I stretch to 10 weeks only. I might add a week later this year and hold to stretching to 11 weeks for a while until I develop a 11 week tolerance and just keep adding one week at a time, developing tolerance, etc until I master the art of stretching because right now, my stretching technique suck.

Aireen, what is cod liver good for?

Lissa0821, I use Joico Kpak shampoo weekly and love it (so far). I use a moisture DC (Kenra) to balance it out. I have the Intense Hydrator but haven't use it yet. 

Geminigirl, I have one of the same steamers that you have.


----------



## nappystorm

Kimmay updated and did a close-up shot of her texture. Are we sure she's 4B?


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Aireen, what is cod liver good for?



I used to take it everyday religiously when I was younger. It made my skin CLEAN AND CLEAR. It has tons of omega 3 fatty acids, vitamin A, and vitamin D; it's probably the vitamin A that helped my skin since A vitamins helps skin turn over.  Helps with brain development too and also hair by making it shiny, smooth and more durable. It has a bunch of benefits but I'm mainly buying it for my skin since I want to get back to that kind of sun-kissed, dark, clear complexion I had. Right now my skin is either muddy or mediocre... 

Come to think of it, divachyk... I'm definitely going out of my way tomorrow to buy this.


----------



## Aireen

Made my banana pre-poo, used banana, mayonnaise, 1 teaspoon of coconut oil, 1 teaspoon of safflower oil and conditioner. I'll tell you guys how this works.


----------



## tasha7239

I can't wait until I can reach my hand around my back and touch my hair


----------



## nappystorm

I want to go back to being a curly again. I am so schizo when it comes to this hair


----------



## Aireen

It's Sunday, Sunday, gotta get down on Sundayyyy!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess

AlliCat - I felt this was an appropriate place to post this....I tried to recreate your siggy bun and failed.  Miserably.  In some chinese sticks right now.


----------



## growingbrown

Does it matter how you wash your natural hair, in the kitchen sink, laundry sink ,or shower? 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## divachyk

Aireen - I take Triple Strength Fish Oil for the omega aspect; acai berry chewable (antioxidant); multi-vitamin and calcium tabs daily. Not sure if adding cod liver will be too much but I will check with the dr.

My post TU shedding is here. Gots to wash and use my AE garlic today. I've kicked that can down the road long enough.


----------



## NJoy

Myjourney2009 said:


> Thank you Trader Joes for making a shampoo that does not make me itch. I dont know why I never tried you before and I've ben using the conditioner for years.
> 
> *You are inexpensive and easily accesible. What more could a woman ask for. smooches to Trader Joes nourish spa shampoo!!!*


 
Cosigned! I'm just getting around to trying Trader Joe's Nourish Spa shampoo and conditioner and I must say, I'm in looooooove! Went back and stocked up.  Keepers. Both.


----------



## Napp

i realized i seem to be one of the posters who have alot of knowledge but cant seem to grow their hair long because of too much experimentation  i finally got my regimen down though and am seeing visible progress so hopefully my hair will give some weight to my posts....lol


----------



## NJoy

Napp said:


> i realized i seem to be one of the posters who have alot of knowledge but cant seem to grow their hair long because of too much experimentation i finally got my regimen down though and am seeing visible progress so hopefully my hair will give some weight to my posts....lol


 
Please. Your hair is gorgeous!  Hello?


----------



## Napp

NJoy said:


> Please. Your hair is gorgeous!  Hello?



but it aint long


----------



## Geminigirl

I am so tired of my wig, it is in pretty bad shape, but only nine more days til my trip and only nine more days til let my hair back out. I miss her so and even though it will only have been three weeks, I hope I am pleasantly surprised.


Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Geminigirl

> the lady at sallys told me this was better than creme of nature but it just looks so cheap. What did it do for your hair?
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used it as a heat protectant and I've used it to air dry. I've found that it is awesome for smoothing my hair, it leaves my hair incredibly soft, and it makes for an AMAZING heat protectant ( I actually felt like it was protecting my hair  during straightening and I had less breakage).
> 
> I was skeptical at first b/c it is loaded w/ cones (I don't know how your hair will respond to that) but I've found that it doesn't coat my hair at all. I love it!
Click to expand...

oh ok I was confused. I thought you were talking about the deep treatment. I read what I wanted to. I have heard good things about the oil though.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## IMFOCSD

Freshly texlaxed & I am def loving pin curling my hair @ night...i wanna get away from protective styling so much and i think pincurls nightly will do the trick.

I think i will wear my hair down 3 days a week & ponytail bun 4 days a week using nothing in my hair but coconut oil.

After about 3-4 weeks i will return to my daily wigs & scurl...yup that's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Napp said:


> i realized i seem to be one of the posters who have alot of knowledge but cant seem to grow their hair long because of too much experimentation  i finally got my regimen down though and am seeing visible progress so hopefully my hair will give some weight to my posts....lol



Omgoodness, this is exactly how i feel lol


----------



## Geminigirl

> Geminigirl, I have one of the same steamers that you have.



You must have the other one and I am sure it gets just as hot is not hotter. You are brave. I was thinking maybe thicker or longer hair can take it without the cap because of more hair. I tried steaming in twists, plaits, all out, up in a high puff it was all murder to my scalp. So I will stick to what I am doing if it works.



Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> @AlliCat, I thought you already did 4 month stretches but just do 3 if you're impatient. You've never done 4?



Aireen I did a 4month stretch once when I was neck length. Now my hair's grazing MBL so I'm trying to figure out how the new length will affect a long stretch


----------



## AlliCat

EbonyCPrincess said:


> @AlliCat - I felt this was an appropriate place to post this....I tried to recreate your siggy bun and failed.  Miserably.  In some chinese sticks right now.



EbonyCPrincess I should really just make a video  (I did it on blow dried hair btw)


----------



## EbonyCPrincess

AlliCat - yes ma'am you certainly should!  I re-read your description and thought it wouold be simple, but it was such a disappointment.  *patiently waits for video*


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> Made my banana pre-poo, used banana, mayonnaise, 1 teaspoon of coconut oil, 1 teaspoon of safflower oil and conditioner. I'll tell you guys how this works.



That looks like it smells amazing  Let us know how you liked it!


----------



## halee_J

Um ok I just realised that I have an issue throwing product bottles away once they're finished. I mean they are EMPTY...why am I keeping them? Because I am a hoarder apparently. I even have them nicely lined up...They gotta go.


----------



## AlliCat

halee_J said:


> Um ok I just realised that I have an issue throwing product bottles away once they're finished. I mean they are EMPTY...why am I keeping them? Because I am a hoarder apparently. I even have them nicely lined up...They gotta go.



you could always re-use the bottles..hoarding, storing - same thing


----------



## halee_J

AlliCat don't encourage me to rationalize my pack-rattiness!!!


----------



## Myjourney2009

Applied evco all over my hair a few hours ago. Now I am off to take a walk with my DD. When I get home then I wash the hair and use my conditioner I mentioned a few post back. I hope it works the sme this time as it did then.


----------



## Myjourney2009

AlliCat said:


> you could always re-use the bottles..hoarding, storing - same thing


 
This is what i do.

I have an empty bottle from 2 years ago that I stil use.


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> That looks like it smells amazing  Let us know how you liked it!



Funny you mention that, I was just about to write about the smell. In the bowl it smells a little more like mayo but on the hair the banana is more overpowering. The consistency is creamy even with the banana chunks. I feel kinda like a banana split sundae right now though because for whatever reason this thing is drippy. I have old pants wrapped around my neck acting like a scarf to prevent more leaking. Under the plastic cap and grocery bag, I feel like my hair's going to come out soft.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

My hair was so soft and easy to detangle today! Im in love with my hair again. I also just trimmed 2 inches to get this itch to BC out of my system.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Funny you mention that, I was just about to write about the smell. In the bowl it smells a little more like mayo but on the hair the banana is more overpowering. The consistency is creamy even with the banana chunks. I feel kinda like a banana split sundae right now though because for whatever reason this thing is drippy. I have old pants wrapped around my neck acting like a scarf to prevent more leaking. Under the plastic cap and grocery bag, I feel like my hair's going to come out soft.




Did you mix it with conditioner??


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Did you mix it with conditioner??



Yup!  Maybe it's the Suave because I only used 2 teaspoons of oil.  Or I dunno the heat melting everything? I feel really ghetto with a pair of pants around my neck and a grocery bag on my head, I look a HAM.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> Funny you mention that, I was just about to write about the smell. In the bowl it smells a little more like mayo but on the hair the banana is more overpowering. The consistency is creamy even with the *banana chunks*. I feel kinda like a banana split sundae right now though because for whatever reason this thing is drippy. I have old pants wrapped around my neck acting like a scarf to prevent more leaking. Under the plastic cap and grocery bag, I feel like my hair's going to come out soft.



Hopefully they don't get stuck. I've read stories about banana chunks being hard to remove


----------



## divachyk

halee_J -- For some reason, I don't toss old spritz bottles. I guess I feel like I have a need for them.

Myjourney2009 - how's the hair doing since the breakage you mentioned a few posts ago? I applied warm evco to my hair last night. I felt it was kind of pointless since I clarifying on today's wash. I'm glad I applied the evco, it had a positive impact on the entire process. Kept my hair feeling soft the entire time.


----------



## divachyk

Sometimes I feel the need to be reminded as to why I'm on a HHJ. The cost of this journey is pricey (my own fault, I know). I spent way less going to the salon. I'm singing the blues because a few items will require purchase soon and both cost $30 a pop. Kenra DC and Alter Ego Garlic. I need to scale back on the amount I use. Less is more, right? Factor in the not so staple items...ya know, the items you want to try just cause. Sheez, that makes for a heck of a hair bill. ETA: The good is, I think I have my staples now. So, if I experiment less (or within reason) and focus on staples more, my pockets will be happy.

Today was first wash post relaxer TU. Clarified (Quantum Clarifying). Protein under hood dryer (Ion Effective Care Treatment). Currently steaming DC (Kenra). Hair felt great upon rinsing out Ion. I know some do not follow up with a moisture DC. I might be tempted to do the same the next time I use it. Hopefully my hair will be kind to me once I'm fully air dried. Hoping my TU took well. The first wash post TU is tell all to let me know if my TU was a hit or miss.


----------



## halee_J

divachyk Girl, I am forever like; "Oh! this is a nice bottle for me to put something or the other.." Yeeaaah... never happens LOL.


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Hopefully they don't get stuck. I've read stories about banana chunks being hard to remove



For some reason I'm not worried, I'm very chill.    I'll let you guys know though.


----------



## Aireen

nappystorm said:


> Kimmay updated and did a close-up shot of her texture. Are we sure she's 4B?



She looks like 4a, which is weird since members that claim to be 4a here look like 4b and say her hair is looser, so is Kimmay supposed to be 3c? Ugh this is why I don't like hair typing, too confusing.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Aireen, try using banana baby food next time.


----------



## Aireen

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Aireen, try using banana baby food next time.



Yup! Either you or another member gave me that idea in this thread. I only used real banana because they were just sitting there having no taste and spoiling. I was going to try whipping it but got lazy. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## greight

I love EcoStyler gel! The clear one  Not sure if I moisturized properly so I ended up using some SheaMoisture on top of it (the Moisture Milk and the Mist). I had prepooed with coconut oil (my hair doesn't seem to like it...), put Smooth as Silk deep conditioner on top, rinsed it out, sprayed Waajid's bodifer (I thought it could be used as a leave-in... I typically used Alba Botanicals then bodifier), then used Eco Styler for hold.



Let's see how this hair experiment goes down... Hopefully  If all else, I can always wash it out! I had used these products last week with GREAT results so I'm hoping for the best


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> She looks like 4a, which is weird since members that claim to be 4a here look like 4b and say her hair is looser, so is Kimmay supposed to be 3c? Ugh this is why I don't like hair typing, too confusing.


 
My DD has the same type and texture

Kimmay is 4ab, she has fine strands.

If you watch a video she has of her version of a wash and go it looks nothing like a 4a wash and go.


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> Sometimes I feel the need to be reminded as to why I'm on a HHJ. The cost of this journey is pricey (my own fault, I know). I spent way less going to the salon. I'm singing the blues because a few items will require purchase soon and both cost $30 a pop. Kenra DC and Alter Ego Garlic. I need to scale back on the amount I use. Less is more, right? Factor in the not so staple items...ya know, the items you want to try just cause. Sheez, that makes for a heck of a hair bill. ETA: The good is, I think I have my staples now. So, if I experiment less (or within reason) and focus on staples more, my pockets will be happy.
> 
> Today was first wash post relaxer TU. Clarified (Quantum Clarifying). Protein under hood dryer (Ion Effective Care Treatment). Currently steaming DC (Kenra). Hair felt great upon rinsing out Ion. *I know some do not follow up with a moisture DC*. I might be tempted to do the same the next time I use it. Hopefully my hair will be kind to me once I'm fully air dried. Hoping my TU took well. The first wash post TU is tell all to let me know if my TU was a hit or miss.


 
This is a balanced conditoner that is why many (including me donot). Try a half and half next time you use it to see if you need to DC after.


----------



## Aireen

Okay I can't take all this dripping, I feel like melted ice-cream. I'm gonna wash this out, wish me luck.


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> @halee_J -- For some reason, I don't toss old spritz bottles. I guess I feel like I have a need for them.
> 
> @Myjourney2009 - how's the hair doing since the breakage you mentioned a few posts ago? I applied warm evco to my hair last night. I felt it was kind of pointless since I clarifying on today's wash. I'm glad I applied the evco, it had a positive impact on the entire process. Kept my hair feeling soft the entire time.


 
divachyk
Its fine I'm just pissed because its right in the front. It just looks like a bang thats all.


----------



## Napp

oh apex i shall never forsake thee! i forgot how much i loved this stuff for a sec


----------



## AlliCat

Good luck Aireen 

Ok I think I've done enough loafing. Now to finish chapter 2.


----------



## Geminigirl

Aireen said:


> She looks like 4a, which is weird since members that claim to be 4a here look like 4b and say her hair is looser, so is Kimmay supposed to be 3c? Ugh this is why I don't like hair typing, too confusing.



I don't think she is 4a anymore unless that is what it looks like long. She's looks 3b kinda the coils seem to loose for 3c even.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Myjourney2009

Geminigirl said:


> I don't think she is 4a anymore unless that is what it looks like long. She's looks 3b kinda the coils seem to loose for 3c even.
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me


 
Her hair is wet in this vid and hair type doesnt change its just longer and gravity has taken hold. Take a look at her vids when she wears her hair out and its dry it looks different. Nothing like 4a or 3 anything


----------



## EbonyCPrincess

shasha8685 said:


> :ahem:
> 
> One n Only Argan Oil= that deal
> 
> 
> Why didn't I try it sooner!?


 
 Love it.  I use 99% all natural/organic products but this one right here will always be in my arsenal.  Cones and all...



nappystorm said:


> Kimmay updated and did a close-up shot of her texture. Are we sure she's 4B?


I thought the exact same thing...4A and even maybe a 3c?  4b = AfricanExport to me.



halee_J said:


> Um ok I just realised that I have an issue throwing product bottles away once they're finished. I mean they are EMPTY...why am I keeping them? Because I am a hoarder apparently. I even have them nicely lined up...They gotta go.


 
OMG ME TOO!  Mine aren't completely empty but I have a bunch that have like 1-2 more uses and they are just taking up room...I really wanna clean up and streamline my storage area!


----------



## Lissa0821

I gave a box of products that didn't work for me last week to my niece.  She has worn weaves for years and has very thick long hair.  She now wants to start taking care of her hair so I knew they would be helpful, plus I know I had many products that I would never use.  

I didn't realize it until I started to clean out my bathroom cabinet that I am a bit of a product junkie. But thankfully those days are over cause I think I have my staple products now.  I am going to be consistent with them for this entire 12 week stretch, no more experimenting for me right now.


----------



## halee_J

Whew! just finished pressing my hair. Took too long for my liking, but I am getting faster


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Okay I can't take all this dripping, I feel like melted ice-cream. I'm gonna wash this out, wish me luck.



Aireen
Are you finish?  How is your hair? Is it soft??


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Aireen
> Are you finish?  How is your hair? Is it soft??



AlliCat & DrC, girl I don't think banana and mayo are for me LOL.  My hair wasn't soft really. It had this weird course feeling. I'm deeeeeeeep conditioning now for a while and praying to the Lord just to get it on track for when I detangle. Don't want a setback.


----------



## Aireen

WAIT LEMME BE POSITIVE. At least my new growth felt soft... ish. erplexed


----------



## Geminigirl

Hmmm my edges have really thickend with the wig, now to yarn or to wig? The yarn is def cheaper. I still  have awhile to decide.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## allmundjoi

Just finished my twists (KCKT, Taliah Waajid mist bodifier) after I did my second cowash w/Aussie 2 min! Oiled scalp w/castor/emu oil mix. Sealed ends w/wheat germ oil. Let's see how the twist out feels at the end of the day tomorrow. If my hair is still moisturized, I might start cowashing more often.

Hmmm...and then I come back to LHCF and the 'clink clank' thread is locked! Lol. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Geminigirl

Myjourney2009 said:


> Her hair is wet in this vid and hair type doesnt change its just longer and gravity has taken hold. Take a look at her vids when she wears her hair out and its dry it looks different. Nothing like 4a or 3 anything



yea I was def thinking about how her hair was wet, you have a point. Oohhhh now I know why you sound familiar. Are you the same font on bhm and twitter? If so I follow you on twitter and you conviced me to get my steamer. I am keepinitkinky or something like that idek anymore.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Evolving78

Kimmay's hair growth is just wow, but her hair texture is nothing like mine.  my hair is very coily/curly.  protective styles seems like the go against the grain of how my hair should be.  anyway, i need to cowash my hair.  i'm going to have to do that tomorrow night after work.


----------



## divachyk

Purchased the Ouidad Detangling comb. Very pleased with how it navigated through under processed hair. Granted, I'm a few days shy of 2 weeks post, but still...the under processed hair is the same no matter how many weeks post. Very pleased.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> Her hair is wet in this vid and hair type doesnt change its just longer and gravity has taken hold. Take a look at her vids when she wears her hair out and its dry it looks different. Nothing like 4a or 3 anything



Well I thought 4b was supposed to be a Z formation with mega shrinkage and no curl? I don't believe the type 3 claims, I've seen enough type 3s to know Kimmay is not one. Type 4 though is a bit tricky for me since her hair looked to be in an S formation instead but I'm not a hair typing guru and the gravity theory makes sense.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> AlliCat & DrC, girl I don't think banana and mayo are for me LOL.  My hair wasn't soft really. It had this weird course feeling. I'm deeeeeeeep conditioning now for a while and praying to the Lord just to get it on track for when I detangle. Don't want a setback.




@ Aireen so what did you use the banana for again?


----------



## AlliCat

My mom is really embarrassing. I'm not a show off and I never tell anyone about accomplishments unless they ask. Not that I'm secretive, but it's just not my nature to brag. So tonight we had guests over, and out of no where my mom decides to draw everyone's attention to my hair and felt the need to tell everyone it's real. Really though mom?? lol...really mom..?


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> @ Aireen so what did you use the banana for again?



DrC, I was following a girl on YT that said it was good for deep conditioning.


----------



## Napp

i reserve the right to feel any dayum way about my hair at any given moment whether it be "good" or "bad" and be able to vocalize my opinion!


----------



## PPGbubbles

AlliCat said:


> My mom is really embarrassing. I'm not a show off and I never tell anyone about accomplishments unless they ask. Not that I'm secretive, but it's just not my nature to brag. So tonight we had guests over, and out of no where my mom decides to draw everyone's attention to my hair and felt the need to tell everyone it's real. Really though mom?? lol...really mom..?


 
Better than my mom. She complimented the "health and length" of my hair in front of a lady at church but then said "I can only imagine how beautiful it would be if she got a perm" 

RUDE lmao!

I would take ur mom over mines any day


----------



## PPGbubbles

I let my brother give me a "natural taper" I am loving it...I think  I am going to maintain it.

I like wearing a natural high pony without having to tame my "kitchen"

stone me if you like but beady beads are not the hotness! lmao


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> My mom is really embarrassing. I'm not a show off and I never tell anyone about accomplishments unless they ask. Not that I'm secretive, but it's just not my nature to brag. So tonight we had guests over, and out of no where my mom decides to draw everyone's attention to my hair and felt the need to tell everyone it's real. Really though mom?? lol...really mom..?



First of all, your avatar is something else. 

Second, your mum's proud. Better get used to it now because at full WL your mum might be all over the place telling everyone it's real.


----------



## Aireen

PPGbubbles said:


> stone me if you like* but beady beads are not the hotness!* lmao



   

Oh boy. Next thing you see people in a thread saying they love their beady beads.


----------



## PPGbubbles

Aireen said:


> Oh boy. Next thing you see people in a thread saying they love their beady beads.


 
hahaha 

yea I am sure someone will start stanning for the kitchen and be all up in the thread screaming #teamtacomeat  

and I am sure someone could say self-hate is why I cut my beady beads 

cant we all just get along?


----------



## SVT

PPGbubbles said:


> cant we all just get along?



This is my hope.


----------



## Aireen

PPGbubbles said:


> #teamtacomeat



OH NO YOU DID NOT JUST BRING UP TACO MEAT INTO RT.    

I'm trying to be good, LHCF. These ladies be killin' me though.


----------



## Aireen

^^ See what I mean? Lmao, eyes everywhere. I'm being good, I promise LOL.


----------



## SVT

Y'all know y'all luv it when I pop up all random and stuff. Admit it.


----------



## Aireen

I'm having daydreams of TWAs and I also realize I'm always up in natural threads posting and thanking other members as if I'm natural. I think I'm becoming a wannabe.


----------



## PPGbubbles

SVT said:


> This is my hope.


 
mine too!

Im going to behave now


----------



## Aireen

It's actually quite scary because I can't be as sarcastic or as sneaky as I want to but it's okay I understand you need to keep the peace. I bet the one day I slip though, you'll be right there watching and shutting me up.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> DrC, I was following a girl on YT that said it was good for deep conditioning.




Hmmm. Oh well.  You can't follow eveyone's routine.  There are people who will even put Monkey Piss in their hair and say it will make it soft.


----------



## PPGbubbles

Aireen said:


> It's actually quite scary because I can't be as sarcastic or as sneaky as I want to but it's okay I understand you need to keep the peace. I bet the one day I slip though, you'll be right there watching and *shutting me up*.


 
you see I fell right in line!


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Hmmm. Oh well.  You can't follow eveyone's routine.  There are people who will even put Monkey Piss in their hair and say it will make it soft.



DrC, don't I know it LOL. I'm not messing with food again. I knew there was a reason my parents said never to play in my food. I was never one to listen to them fully though, always gotta be a rebel. That's why they wanted a boy. I'm still praying to the Lord to have my hair come out like butter because I'm SCARED to rinse this out and find mats.   

ETA: By "this" I mean my final conditioner, already shampooed and all that jazz.


----------



## Aireen

PPGbubbles said:


> you see I fell right in line!



Mhmm, me too something told me to not say anything more about that taco meat.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> I'm having daydreams of TWAs and I also realize I'm always up in natural threads posting and thanking other members as if I'm natural. I think I'm becoming a wannabe.




I know I just love healthy/long hair, and I give props where props are due 



I just remembered my yt aunt asked if I chemically straighten my hair. I said yes and she said "oh yeah, you relax it, cool". BUT WHAT SHE KNOW ABOUT RELAX DOE. She's in medical school so I already know what was going through her mind  She probably watched "Good Hair" and cosigned with the other yt doctor who melted a can with perm. Oh well.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen I have a blog  *pokes siggy*

Would you ever wanna make one?


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> I know I just love healthy/long hair, and I give props where props are due
> 
> 
> 
> I just remembered my yt aunt asked if I chemically straighten my hair. I said yes and she said "oh yeah, you relax it, cool". BUT WHAT SHE KNOW ABOUT RELAX DOE. She's in medical school so I already know what was going through her mind  She probably watched "Good Hair" and cosigned with the other yt doctor who melted a can with perm. Oh well.



Similar thing happened to my mum, she had two white people talk about what black people do to their hair and the whole Good Hair movie. This was while she was in the line at the grocery and they were behind her staring at her hair and giving her cut eye. She was embarrassed because she said they just kept looking and inspecting her hair.  My mum was a V shaped WL at the time so now she has more of a reason to never keep her hair down no matter how much I beg her.


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Aireen I have a blog  *pokes siggy*
> 
> Would you ever wanna make one?



 I was creeping it!  I like it but I didn't want to tell you until the next time you mentioned it. 

I would but I've never been a journal type person or anything. I fail at Tumblr and all those things extras aside from FB. I would probably make a hair Tumblr but one can only update with pictures how ever many times. With a blog I don't know what to talk about. If people were to convince me though, I'd probably get sucked in. For now, I'll continue lurking.


----------



## AlliCat

I'm not a journal person either Aireen. I just write about what I did to my hair that day, post pics etc. I think it's a good way to stay motivated and on track. For example you could write about your banana experience and what you'll do different next time  That's what I like about blogging, there's no pressure to stay on topic or write about anything in particular


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> I'm not a journal person either Aireen. I just write about what I did to my hair that day, post pics etc. I think it's a good way to stay motivated and on track. For example you could write about your banana experience and what you'll do different next time  That's what I like about blogging, there's no pressure to stay on topic or write about anything in particular



Hmmm, well I can probably make one if that's the case!  Guess I can get started on that and write about it tonight.


----------



## AlliCat

LOL that was easy  make sure to put the link in your siggy!


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat, oh my goodness! YOUR LATEST HAIR SHOT! SOOOO LONG! DANNNNGG! Okay I'm making a blog, I have to follow you. 

ETA: This name thing is difficult though. This is why I dislike coming up with names.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> @AlliCat, oh my goodness! YOUR LATEST HAIR SHOT! SOOOO LONG! DANNNNGG! Okay I'm making a blog, I have to follow you.



LOL I'm laying on my stomach. Don't you find your hair looks longer in certain positions?? When I do the gangsta lean I'm full WL  fake it till I make it


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> @AlliCat, oh my goodness! YOUR LATEST HAIR SHOT! SOOOO LONG! DANNNNGG! Okay I'm making a blog, I have to follow you.
> 
> ETA: This name thing is difficult though. This is why I dislike coming up with names.



Yeah pick the name well. I originally just made the blog for myself, but now I wish I gave it a more unique name. And I don't wanna change it because I already have followers. Meh


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Yeah pick the name well. I originally just made the blog for myself, but now I wish I gave it a more unique name. And I don't wanna change it because I already have followers. Meh



LOL my name is gonna suck but I'll be content with it since it's the same as my YT.


----------



## Aireen

*UPDATE*: Okay so after all that praying and deep conditioning my hair came out great, no tangles!  Never doing that banana-mayo thing again but Motions CPR Protein Reconstructor is the truth, if you're a Motions fan, you'll love it. I actually got the idea to buy it before from here so now it's a staple. Anyway I have chunks of banana in my hair but I don't care, totally chill about it. I'm just happy I didn't have a setback. Banana and mayonnaise are for EATING, enough said.


----------



## PPGbubbles

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Okay so after all that praying and deep conditioning my hair came out great, no tangles!  Never doing that banana-mayo thing again but Motions CPR Protein Reconstructor is the truth, if you're a Motions fan, you'll love it. I actually got the idea to buy it before from here so now it's a staple. Anyway I have chunks of banana in my hair but I don't care, totally chill about it. I'm just happy I didn't have a setback. Banana and mayonnaise are for EATING, enough said.


 
 glad you worked it out!


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen glad everythings okay. I am a motions fan...I used their CPR when I was 10 or so, and also revisited it when I was starting my HHJ. I  Motions Moisture plus and I've heard good things about the leave-in condish and shampoos.


----------



## goodmorningruby

divachyk, thank you. I just rollerset and air-dried over night. Then I gathered the hair into a ponytail at the nape after brushing through it, tucking in the ends. A few hair pins for security and that's it. I am so lazy with styling. Btw, your buns are always on point. 


RT: Redken Smooth Down Detangling Cream is proving itself...I get good results with it when I rollerset, braid, blow-dry, flat iron, bantu knot...whenever I use it really! Why did I let it just sit in my bathroom for so long?!


----------



## AlliCat

Motions Moisture Plus would be perfect if it did not contain protein in the ingredients list...Still looking for an all-around good moisturizing DC. I may go back to Kenra but my pockets really don't want to...


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Aireen glad everythings okay. I am a motions fan...I used their CPR when I was 10 or so, and also revisited it when I was starting my HHJ. I  Motions Moisture plus and I've heard good things about the leave-in condish and shampoos.



I loved the Neutralizing Shampoo ever since I was a child in Trinidad, me and Motions go WAAAAAAAY back. Those two products (Motions Neutralizing Shampoo and CPR) are never leaving my regimen.


----------



## Aireen

PPGbubbles said:


> glad you worked it out!



Thank you, chica!  I'm glad too! For stretching I think I'm going to always use Motions CPR.


----------



## Myjourney2009

AlliCat said:


> Motions Moisture Plus would be perfect if it did not contain protein in the ingredients list...Still looking for an all-around good moisturizing DC. I may go back to Kenra but my pockets really don't want to...


 

Which one are you using because I dont see protein in the ingredients:

*Ingredients:* Water (Aqua), Mineral Oil Paraffinum Liquidum, Polyquaternium-32, Glycerin, Quaternim-80 Dimethicone PEG-7 Sostearate, Dimethicone Pantehenol, DMDM Hydantoin, Amyl Cnnamal, Benzyl Salicylate, Butylphenyl, Methyl Propional, Linalool, Fragrance (Parfum

I was looking for a good DC without protein and I think I am just going to chalk it up as a loss.

I have one conditioner that I use as 10 min no heat ones.
Curls coconut dream moisturizing conditioner
I will be trying Suave Shea butter almond in 2 weeks the same way, I hope I like it because the price is right


----------



## Aireen

Seems like the banana bits are out of my hair LOL. It wasn't as hard I expected it to be, just a little detangling, drying and shaking out the hair did the trick.

Anyway made a blog thanks to AlliCat, pretty excited too WOOOOOO WHOOOOO!!  It's here if you're interested or nosy. No real updates yet and I'll add it to my siggy later.

ETA: It's kind of plain right now, I know.  erplexed


----------



## KimPossibli

I'm silly....


----------



## growingbrown

I must be on of the lucky ones who's not having issue with detangling......or could it be just the short length I have or the products I use..... so far so good. Still love being natural! 



Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Imani

I just got a trim like 3 months ago, I really don't understand whats up with all of these split ends. 

When I first transitioned, I used to blow dry and flat iron my hair every week, so maybe these ends are just weak from that and eventually through trimming it won't be a problem anymore once they are gone. I'm really hoping this is the case and once the hair from that time period is trimmed off, the newer hair won't have these issues since I've been taking care of it better. 

Also, maybe I could add some more protein to the mix. 

I'm not scheduled to get another professional trim until the end of September. So I think I will try to dust the ends (I tried to do S&D, i don't think that was adequate), and maybe add some Aubrey's GPB to my conditioner mix.


----------



## AlliCat

Myjourney2009 said:


> Which one are you using because I dont see protein in the ingredients:



My hair really liked the Almond and shea. I was in the BSS and read over the ingredients and I could have sworn I say hydrolyzed protein for MMP, I'll have to take a second look.



Aireen said:


> Seems like the banana bits are out of my hair LOL. It wasn't as hard I expected it to be, just a little detangling, drying and shaking out the hair did the trick.
> 
> Anyway made a blog thanks to @AlliCat, pretty excited too WOOOOOO WHOOOOO!!  It's here if you're interested or nosy. No real updates yet and I'll add it to my siggy later.
> 
> ETA: It's kind of plain right now, I know.  erplexed



Yay  Subscribing


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Yesterday marked two years into my transition and it escaped my notice. I guess I'll celebrate by getting something at the new Sephora store that's opening nearby. A new Aveda's opening, too, so I'll celebrate in two stores - two years, two gifts, lol.

Guess I should change my siggy...


----------



## divachyk

@AlliCat: I  Kenra. Pricey but delivers every time and no mixing required. I'm so over the mixing of this and that to deliver a good quality DC session. ETA: I will pick up at least 3 litres during the next litre sale so that I don't have to pay that whopping $30 per litre.

RT: I hope I'm as pleased with my hair at 10 weeks post as I am at 2 weeks post. My hair is so soft and manageable...this is true even for the under processed sections (I sound like a broken record talking about this but this time it's a positive thing). It's been a long time since I've liked my hair.

ETA: Does anyone know how often litre sales (at Ulta or Trade Secret) come around?


----------



## Vashti

I swear, these allergy issues I'm having feels like a bad cold. I can feel my body fighting it off but for real, I feel like a freight train hit me.erplexed

and going hiking and falling all in the mud yesterday didn't help.


----------



## Divafied3

So last night I had a dream/nightmare that Elgin Charles from Beverly Hills Fabulous put a perm in my hair!!!!  A dark skin lady kept telling me that my curls would come back with moisture moisture moisture!!!! needless to say I woke up feeling for my naps under my cap....I need help


----------



## IMFOCSD

I recently noticed that when my hair is wet the last inch or so of my ends are straighter and a lot thinner than the rest of my hair....so I'm guessing that the reason for that is its the last of my bone straight hair. I wanted to cut so bad but i think imma wait.

I am really lovin my hair..the length, texture and thickness.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

Well I was in Harlem NY and decieded to go buy a few things from there.  So I am looking and I found the 2 step Aphogee protien treatment in the PACKET. I also got a hair donut for my buns and some hair oils and wrap mousse.
 I am now getting my first treatment.  I hope it stops my breakage like all the other LHCF members.  If this works im running to get the package they sell it in. 



Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Yay  Subscribing



Can you subscribe by just having a blog?

^ NVM.


----------



## Rocky91

Welp, this braid n curl sure got big....
I'm conflicted. On the one hand, I think I should cowash and bun and reserve out hair for the weekends. On the other hand, my edges much prefer it when I leave my hair out....what to do?? what to do??


----------



## LushLox

Was talking to a white guy today and he asked me if my hair was extensions, I told him it was mine and he was rather shocked, "you were able to grow it that long?" he said. I felt some kind of way about that really...


----------



## PPGbubbles

I am loving my high puff. I havent done one in so long I didnt realize my hair is as big as my fake puff now


----------



## Napp

I need to get some cute hats for these humid muggy days


----------



## nappystorm

Divafied3 said:


> So last night I had a dream/nightmare that Elgin Charles from Beverly Hills Fabulous put a perm in my hair!!!!  A dark skin lady kept telling me that my curls would come back with moisture moisture moisture!!!! needless to say I woke up feeling for my naps under my cap....I need help


What's up with naturals and the relaxer nightmare?  Do relaxed women have nightmares about having a Florida Evans fro?

I guess I will take some length check pics. That stylist gave me a beautiful cut.


----------



## allmundjoi

LushLox said:


> Was talking to a white guy today and he asked me if my hair was extensions, I told him it was mine and he was rather shocked, "you were able to grow it that long?" he said. I felt some kind of way about that really...



Did you let him know that was a rude question?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Aireen

Writing in my blog and forgot how to spell odour and was spelling it in French even though I knew it looked strange. I hate how learning another language even after forgetting most of it can mess up with your native tongue.


----------



## IMFOCSD

@ nappystorm, your hair is beautiful!


----------



## nappystorm

IMFOCSD said:


> @ nappystorm, your hair is beautiful!


Thanks IMFOCSD


----------



## KurlyNinja

I woke up this morning and realized that my hair is longer than it was a year ago and I've transitioned and big chopped. Which basically means I only have about 14 months of growth on my head. It just makes me wonder what in the world was I doing to my hair before then if I couldnt even retain 6 inches of hair within several years??? I love LHCF and everything its taught me! It has changed my hair drastically.


----------



## halee_J

Loving my hair today!


----------



## Aireen

halee_J said:


> Loving my hair today!



Me too!


----------



## Aireen

I wonder where my hair would be right now if I didn't do a trim ever 4 months and my ends were indestructible sick retention?


----------



## charislibra

I'm sitting here making kick-a$$ basslines on my hair!  I found that the ones near my ear that really pop back up when I pull them then let go work and sound the best.

Holding the strands of hair (twist or untwisted) taught with some slight slack, simply strum.

Why, yes, I am bored.


----------



## pookaloo83

Gonna blow the dust off my maxiglide. May use it today. I haven't straightened my hair since I've hit the 1 yr mark. I'm sitting under the dryer with conditioner on right now. After, I'll pujt the curlformers in so it can stretch my hair then flatiron. I don't want to use the blowdryer AND flatiron. I feel like that may be too much.


----------



## Aireen

I have a product here that I don't want. Do any of you like KeraCare Dry & Itchy Scalp Shampoo? It strips my hair too much and I'm over using products I have to cast spells and mix in a cauldron to work.


----------



## divachyk

Napp, I LOVE those african beanie looking hats except mine are in an array of colors. I'm just too chicken to wear them to work.

goodmorningruby, What type of rollers do you use to overnight rollerset.


----------



## Divafied3

nappystorm said:


> What's up with naturals and the relaxer nightmare?  Do relaxed women have nightmares about having a Florida Evans fro?[/Quote/]
> 
> This was the 1st time it has ever happen to me! But let me tell you I was in tears in my dream!  I wonder how many other women have had a dream like this.


----------



## AlliCat

I DC'd then cowashed and my scalp is itchy. also my hair feels tangled from that DC...I think a good shampoo and condition is in order...


----------



## shasha8685

--I have the most backwards behind shower drain ever. I'm mad I can't put a hair catcher on it and I'm even more upset that a little behind hairball blocked it up. smh.

--My favorite kind of bun is a messy bun. It's so laid back.


----------



## halee_J

AlliCat said:


> I DC'd then *cowashed and my scalp is itchy*. also my hair feels tangled from that DC...I think a good shampoo and condition is in order...



@ the bolded this is why I can't get down with co-washing man. No matter what con I use my scalp is always left feeling like something on it, and then the itchies come, argh  Team shampoo!

OT: Dude your avi pic is cracking me up! Whoever did that to the little kitty is dead wrong


----------



## Vashti

My new pre-poo product just came in the mail today. Yay!! Can't wait to start using it.


----------



## AlliCat

halee_J said:


> @ the bolded this is why I can't get down with co-washing man. No matter what con I use my scalp is always left feeling like something on it, and then the itchies come, argh  Team shampoo!
> 
> OT: Dude your avi pic is cracking me up! Whoever did that to the little kitty is dead wrong



Oh my scalp likes cowashing, but it's when I DC before my co-wash that it doesn't act right. 

May be TMI: every time I scratch my scalp tiny flakes trickle all over the place  I never have dandruff or dry scalp. Straight buildup. Yeah, I need to shampoo first thing tomorrow.

As for my avi, from a combo of summer school, job stuff, bills, and life....it's about accurate


----------



## divachyk

AlliCat - my hair was like that (flaky) before I washed this past session. Not sure what was up. I did burn/tingle a little from the TU, ended up with scabs (TMI) so I wasn't sure if it was scalp issues resulting from that.


----------



## divachyk

If my hair was a dude, and I wasn't married, I'd ask him out right now!


----------



## Napp

ever since i went back to pressing my hair i almost forgot that i wanted to get a relaxer. then i went outside today. my bangs shriveled up in just a few minutes I hate this weather. its like 99% humidity.does this still happen to you relaxed ladies? id rather have curls that drop than hair that shrivels.


----------



## EllePixie

Napp said:


> ever since i went back to pressing my hair i almost forgot that i wanted to get a relaxer. then i went outside today. my bangs shriveled up in just a few minutes I hate this weather. its like 99% humidity.does this still happen to you relaxed ladies? id rather have curls that drop than hair that shrivels.



One of the reasons I went natural is because my relaxed hair got so frizzy in high humidity. I was flat ironing my hair 2-3 times a day.


----------



## pookaloo83

So I ended up not straightening and put my hair in twists. I pinned them up some kinda way.  I plan to keep them in for a week and may do another set and make an updo a different way. I have to look on youtube and find a cute one. I'll post pics in the everyday hair thread tmrw.


----------



## nappystorm

Divafied3 said:


> nappystorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with naturals and the relaxer nightmare?  Do relaxed women have nightmares about having a Florida Evans fro?[/Quote/]
> 
> This was the 1st time it has ever happen to me! But let me tell you I was in tears in my dream!  I wonder how many other women have had a dream like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few. I've been natural almost 7 years and I've had that dream at least 5 times.
Click to expand...


----------



## AlliCat

Napp said:


> ever since i went back to pressing my hair i almost forgot that i wanted to get a relaxer. then i went outside today. my bangs shriveled up in just a few minutes I hate this weather. its like 99% humidity*.does this still happen to you relaxed ladies?* id rather have curls that drop than hair that shrivels.



Nope my hair stays bone straight until I wash it...it makes sense that natural and underprocessed hair will shrivel up in humidity though


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Did I really go a whole week without washing my hair?!


----------



## allmundjoi

Retwisting my hair and proofreading. This is taking longer than I anticipated AND Phat Girlz is on. Lol, its a chessy movie, but I think its funny and that African dude is DYN-O-MITE! 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## AlkalineSteam

growingbrown said:


> I must be on of the lucky ones who's not having issue with detangling......or could it be just the short length I have or the products I use..... so far so good. Still love being natural!



I always assumed this was a problem that naturals have. I'm relaxed and never had a problem detangling. Its one of the things that keeps me from transitioning. Good to know that it doesn't happen to all naturals.


----------



## Evolving78

AlkalineSteam said:


> I always assumed this was a problem that naturals have. I'm relaxed and never had a problem detangling. Its one of the things that keeps me from transitioning. Good to know that it doesn't happen to all naturals.



i didn't have a problem with tangles either, until i got more length.


----------



## Evolving78

i feel so style challenged right now.  i have to figure out what am i going to do to my hair for this wedding.  i wish my mother would stop trippin and braid it for me.  i have a friend that can do it, but she just got of the hospital.  i was thinking of a braided or twisted updo.  if i do it myself, it is going to take me forever and i don't want to manipulate my hair too much.  today i am going to cowash and put in some big twists to stretch it.


----------



## Geminigirl

I am so mad that myex purposely ruined my son's beautiful hair. It was so healthy extra thick soft and long I'm talking his fro stretched past his shoulder blades in the back. Now it is dry broken off and it never looks done. He says he is gonna cut it. At first I was mad but the state that it is in and being that he damaged it it might as well go, I'm tired of him looking like I don't take time out. And forget people who sat boys don't need hair it's not a big deal, he happens to love his hair and I did to, but i am sick of doing it and everytime he comes back it looks worse. His dad did this to hurt me but I will let karma handle him.


Anyways I am so sick of people giving me the side eye when I talk hair, like they forgot what is under here. I feel like such a fake and clone with my hair hidden. Ugh I am not happy about hair today.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## allmundjoi

Geminigirl said:


> I am so mad that myex purposely ruined my son's beautiful hair. It was so healthy extra thick soft and long I'm talking his fro stretched past his shoulder blades in the back. Now it is dry broken off and it never looks done. He says he is gonna cut it. At first I was mad but the state that it is in and being that he damaged it it might as well go, I'm tired of him looking like I don't take time out. And forget people who sat boys don't need hair it's not a big deal, he happens to love his hair and I did to, but i am sick of doing it and everytime he comes back it looks worse. His dad did this to hurt me but I will let karma handle him.
> 
> 
> Anyways I am so sick of people giving me the side eye when I talk hair, like they forgot what is under here. I feel like such a fake and clone with my hair hidden. Ugh I am not happy about hair today.
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me



((BIG HUG))

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Myjourney2009

My store brought conditioners concoction has done well for me again. I AM SOOO HAPPY!!!

I'm so glad I tried this before now I dont have to throw stuff away.

For those that want to know:
2 T BPT wheat protein conditioner
2 TPure and Basic coconut conditioner
2 T lustrasilk mango and shea conditioner 
2 T oil mix (almond, evco, hemp, wheat germ, evoo)
1/2 cap wheat protein
1 cap EACH: silk AA, oat protein
1 cap mineral oil (put this in by accident the first time thinking I had picked up the minera oil, it did not have an adverse affect so I will continue doing it)
3 caps sodium pca
1 cap glycerin
1 T honey


----------



## Myjourney2009

1 month til next TU


----------



## NikkiQ

The stupid cop in my lobby has struck again. I finally got the nerve to wear my natural hair to work and of course he sees me this morning and makes a scene. 

"*gasps* OMG! What in the WORLD is that??? Oh you REALLY need to get something done to that soon."

*sigh* over it


----------



## Loveygram

A pleasant surprise... I was feeling a little anxiety about wearing my shrunken fro, so when I walked into the coffee shop and saw a guy staring real hard, I braced myself for some junk but the brotha just smiled, nodded and went on about his business. The whole day went without incident... so diff from another time I did that. People must be getting used to seeing fro's again.


----------



## Lissa0821

I so want to shorten my wash day routine down to about an hour from prepoo to deep conditioning.  I think I am going make every effort not to procrastinate between each step.


----------



## Geminigirl

Well I got frustrated and cut his hair. I could smell the cheap oily products they used and his hair was so dry and knotty, he started to whine and I cut. Before his dad damaged it taking care of his hair was a breeze. Oh well i was sad because it was like a plant that I watched grow only to be ruined by a spiteful, vindicitive individual. I feel much better now I just wish it was even, but his dad is going to cut it anyways right?

to me this was a lot of hair on a three yr old and he just turned three last month. And it would have been even better had the hands of the bald head scallywags not touched it.The positive is when he gets it cut I won't have to hear people mistake him for a girle, even though he would have on boy clothes and boy styles, that was really starting to irk me. So that is def a positive.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Geminigirl

NikkiQ said:


> The stupid cop in my lobby has struck again. I finally got the nerve to wear my natural hair to work and of course he sees me this morning and makes a scene.
> 
> "*gasps* OMG! What in the WORLD is that??? Oh you REALLY need to get something done to that soon."
> 
> *sigh* over it



Serious?!? 

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Geminigirl

allmundjoi said:


> ((BIG HUG))
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



Thanks for not judging my weird rant.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## allmundjoi

Geminigirl said:


> Thanks for not judging my weird rant.
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me



It wasn't weird. It was real. 


Sent from my  iPhone  using LHCF


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

NikkiQ, you oughta report his retarded behind...


----------



## Geminigirl

allmundjoi said:


> It wasn't weird. It was real.
> 
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone  using LHCF



*smiles* thanks

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## PPGbubbles

I was watching youtube videos and realized that I wanna try sleeping under a fan to wet set my styles.

my hair comes out best when styled soaking wet, it just never dries overnight.

I hope it wont make me sick


----------



## AlliCat

On my way to the BSS...I'll be good hehe...just need a satin scarf..


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl

I'm tired of my hair now. I think I'm gonna bun for the next two weeks. Unless I feel inspired to whip it out.


----------



## Myjourney2009

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I'm tired of my hair now. I think I'm gonna bun for the next two weeks. Unless I feel inspired to whip it out.


 
Send it over here I will rock the mess out of that hair LOL


----------



## Evolving78

i guess people must think my choice of dress is ugly, since i got only a few responses.  i don't give a rat's booty what folks think of the dress, i need hair ideas!   but i did get some good ideas though!


----------



## PPGbubbles

shortdub78 said:


> i guess people must think my choice of dress is ugly, since i got only a few responses. i don't give a rat's booty what folks think of the dress, i need hair ideas!  but i did get some good ideas though!


 
its not your dress, dont take it personal

everyone is in OT/RT/ET watching and participating in e-battles lol


----------



## Softerlove

Damn humidity messed up my flexi rod set...

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## EllePixie

shortdub78 said:


> i guess people must think my choice of dress is ugly, since i got only a few responses.  i don't give a rat's booty what folks think of the dress, i need hair ideas!   but i did get some good ideas though!



What? This doesn't make sense but I won't say anymore. I hope you find a good hairstyle.


----------



## Makenzie

PPGbubbles said:


> its not your dress, dont take it personal
> 
> everyone is in OT/RT watching and participating in e-battles lol



Exactly, @*shortdub78 it so not personal.  The drama is popping off today.


iSpy is great!!*


----------



## Evolving78

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Exactly, @*shortdub78 it so not personal.  The drama is popping off today.
> 
> 
> iSpy is great!!*




okay ladies!  my feelings aren't hurt anymore!   i guess i am just desperate for some ideas.  i have been looking online for two weeks trying to figure something out.  i guess i need to take my butt over to OT before i miss the action!


----------



## cocoma

What is OT?


----------



## PPGbubbles

cocoma said:


> What is OT?


 
off-topic forum


----------



## Geminigirl

Do dah doooo, well I'm headed over to, after I peep this dress.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## shasha8685

Question:

Are BSB and BSL the same thing b/c I've been under the impression that they are more or less equal.

Someone please point me in the right direction!


----------



## jbwphoto1

Did anyone catch me adjusting the back comb in my wig? 

Good thing I'm in a tall cubicle against the wall.


----------



## PPGbubbles

shasha8685 said:


> Question:
> 
> Are BSB and BSL the same thing b/c I've been under the impression that they are more or less equal.
> 
> Someone please point me in the right direction!


 
they *Should* be the same but we have come to realize that many women do not wear their bra in the same position. some have bras as high as APL or as low as MBL

All other lengths are based off a landmark on the body so I think measuring below the shoulder blade (BSB) is more accurate


----------



## Ms. Syl

I am having many bad hair days because my hair is damaged in the crown and nape and below shoulder length otherwise. I have not had a touch up since 1/29/2011 and my thick salt and pepper hair is challenging me. I wash with wen, I use the wen oils and the styling cream . I lay the edges down with ORS edge control and wear a phony pony over my own pony tail. I am very hesitant to go to a beauty salon because of the damaged areas and I am not ready to cut it all off, get a relaxer touch up or anything drastic. So, I wear a pony tail or a wig and go on about my life. Just thinking out loud.....................


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> i guess people must think my choice of dress is ugly, since i got only a few responses. i don't give a rat's booty what folks think of the dress, i need hair ideas!  but i did get some good ideas though!


 
I definitely don't think it was the dress. I saw your post this morning but I had no clue because I am not fashionable like that. I didn't feel up to the challenge and thought those with longer hair or those that style their hair more often would just be more helpful to you. 

Wasn't that I didn't care. It was just way out of my league. erplexed


----------



## Oasis

i'm starting my dreads soon. i straightened my hair this weekend and while it looks good i'm not feeling it. constantly getting caught in my shirt, getting stuck in my chapstick, blowing everywhere and my curly hair is too much of a hassle. this **** is for the birds.


----------



## Aireen

Bought something on my wishlist for my hurrrrr. It's just a sample though.


----------



## divachyk

You know you have it bad when you get your eyes dilated and can half see but you still log on to LHCF to see what's going on.

May I product push for the Ouidad detangling comb. I usually don't comb daily but this comb has been impatient to get home to run it through my hair. No snagging. No breakage. But, I do get a workout because it's heavy as all get out.

I love the slightly wavy pattern my hair has in it left behind from air drying.

Still loving my hair. Enjoy it ladies because I will be up in here complaining when I'm hating my hair.


----------



## divachyk

Aireen said:


> Bought something on my wishlist for my hurrrrr. It's just a sample though.



Aireen

What you buy?


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Aireen
> 
> What you buy?



Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque.   The jars are so cute but I'm already going back out to get vitamins so... Limiting myself, I'll buy it next month if I like it after my relaxer.


----------



## growingbrown

shortdub78 said:


> i didn't have a problem with tangles either, until i got more length.



That's what I'm afraid of......

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Napp

I was so lazy today and the weather was so crappy i just pinned on a track of  curly hair for bangs and put my hat on top.I hope i didnt look a HAM


----------



## growingbrown

Why o why am I buying all these hair products! I need to start giving some away....... :-/   or maybe not! 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## laurend085

I miss my hair. I've only been fully natural for about a month but my hair is at a length where I could do puffs, wash n go's etc. I've had this full sew in for almost a month trying to make it at least 2 maybe 3 to see what kind of growth I have.


----------



## Aireen

Really want these bushy bangs to grow out, they're starting to look ugly.


----------



## Aireen

Got my cod liver oil and vitamins today. Didn't get everything I needed (like my scrubbing gloves) but I feel productive and had a fun time with friends.


----------



## Myjourney2009

on the train yesterday a white woman was eye weave checking a black woman. I saw her looking reeeeaaaaallll hard and I just stared at her with the come on really look, she saw me and looked away. Yeah it was a weave but why the looks. White woman never used to do that. I say "dam, dam, dam that chris rock movie.


----------



## Honey Bee

^^^


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> on the train yesterday a white woman was eye weave checking a black woman. I saw her looking reeeeaaaaallll hard and I just stared at her with the come on really look, she saw me and looked away. Yeah it was a weave but why the looks. White woman never used to do that. I say "dam, dam, dam that *chris rock movie*.



People were really sticking up for it in one thread but I say damn that movie to hell, filled with a bunch of stereotypes. Sorry but I rather be a PJ with tons of products and vitamins that might actually do something for my hair than spend 1k on a weave.


----------



## Geminigirl

I can't believe all that progress I made with my edges is gone in one day. Somehow I didn't put my wig cap on right and it thinned out my whole hairline, after 3wks protective styling. I have a trip coming up and I was planning on rocking my hair  out. Now I gotta figure out how to thicken them back up a little by next weekend. I am so hurt. My edges were always a problem area but they broke clean off today. It must have been stress related too.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## leiah

I have got to stop taking biotin 
Gives me awful pimples cysts boils all kinds of stuff


----------



## allmundjoi

leiah said:


> I have got to stop taking biotin
> Gives me awful pimples cysts boils all kinds of stuff



Yes, I will second cessation of this product ASAP. Lol.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## allmundjoi

Cowashing this am. Hmmm...slept 4 hours. Great. I thought the Green Lantern was black, why is Ryan Reynolds playing him in the upcoming movie? Green tea and toast here I come. Research is not the bizness.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> People were really sticking up for it in one thread but I say damn that movie to hell, filled with a bunch of stereotypes. Sorry but I rather be a PJ with tons of products and vitamins that might actually do something for my hair than spend 1k on a weave.



I have not seen the movie and I refuse to see it. I've seen clips and I am not happy with what I saw. There is another documentary that really goes into the dynamics of black hair that I have yet to watch. I will see if I can find the link.

I wonder what his daughter is going to think when she gets older. The movie was supposed to be made to answer a question she had about her hair. From what I heard it does not.

Girl most of these woman are not spending 1k on weaves if they were half their heads would not be looking like doll hair.


----------



## Nix08

Giving up co washing...now that I steam I barely need to moisturize and seal nightly so I don't think I need the extra moisture nor the extra manipulation.  This steamer sure does simplify things...I guess that's a good thing.  Still trying to decide if I go for a 4 month stretch or just do the 3...I'm thinking 3.  Enough pontificating for me


----------



## allmundjoi

Nix08 said:


> Giving up co washing...now that I steam I barely need to moisturize and seal nightly so I don't think I need the extra moisture nor the extra manipulation.  This steamer sure does simplify things...I guess that's a good thing.  Still trying to decide if I go for a 4 month stretch or just do the 3...I'm thinking 3.  Enough pontificating for me



Really? Hmmm, how do you incorporate the steamer into your reggie?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

allmundjoi said:


> Cowashing this am. Hmmm...slept 4 hours. Great. I thought the Green Lantern was black, why is Ryan Reynolds playing him in the upcoming movie? Green tea and toast here I come. Research is not the bizness.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



He started out white though.


----------



## Nix08

allmundjoi said:


> Really? Hmmm, how do you incorporate the steamer into your reggie?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



allmundjoi I steam on 'dirty hair.'  I detangle, moisten my hair with avg (w/ a couple drops of eucalyptus oil applied to my scalp then the length of my hair) add a protein or moisture mask, add oils (avocado, olive, wheat germ) and a little conditioner.  Steam for 15-20 minutes - wash- condition- then add leave in (SAA and Conditioner).  My hair literally stays moist for days.


----------



## halee_J

About to go workout and sweat out this press. Ah well, it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Ronnieaj

I was playing in my hair last night before I braided it up.  My SO said I was "hair"sturbating, and that I'm "hair"ogant .  I just don't know what to do with that man sometimes!


----------



## EllePixie

I always feel bald.


----------



## Ronnieaj

EllePixie said:


> I always feel bald.



Have you looked at your siggie lately??  Should make you feel better .  You have beautiful hair Elle.


----------



## Embyra

finally took my lazy arse and washed my hair after a 4 week self imposed hiatus....only because i had a job interview though


----------



## EllePixie

Ronnieaj said:


> Have you looked at your siggie lately??  Should make you feel better .  You have beautiful hair Elle.



LOL thanks. I often struggle with severe hairorexia, mainly when I try to pull my hair back and it just pops out, or I try to do one braid or or twist/roll it for an updo and it just laughs at me. Izzy is so cruel sometimes.


----------



## choctaw

I mixed up some ayurvedic powders (amla, brahmi, maka) with water and hemp seed oil yesterday. Amla paste always rinses out easily but brahmi and maka cling like the Titanic is going under ... I wonder if a long soak in water with a rich oil will make a difference during wash out?


----------



## Evolving78

am i the only one that has shed hair all over my hands when i wash or detangle?  i never see anyone wiping shed hairs off of their hands when they wash/detangle, or style.


----------



## PPGbubbles

shortdub78 said:


> am i the only one that has shed hair all over my hands when i wash or detangle? i never see anyone wiping shed hairs off of their hands when they wash/detangle, or style.


 
I mainly finger detangle so yes I get most of my shed hair out with my hands.

and when I style I have shed hairs in my hand all the time


----------



## PPGbubbles

EllePixie said:


> LOL thanks. I often struggle with severe hairorexia, mainly when I try to pull my hair back and it just pops out, or I try to do one braid or or twist/roll it for an updo and it just laughs at me. *Izzy is so cruel sometimes*.


 
that is so cute that you call your hair izzy


----------



## faithVA

I do not see a wash and go anywhere in my future. My shrinkage is fierce. Maybe I will have more luck with bunning.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> I have not seen the movie and I refuse to see it. I've seen clips and I am not happy with what I saw. There is another documentary that really goes into the dynamics of black hair that I have yet to watch. I will see if I can find the link.
> 
> I wonder what his daughter is going to think when she gets older. The movie was supposed to be made to answer a question she had about her hair. From what I heard it does not.
> 
> Girl most of these woman are not spending 1k on weaves if they were half their heads would not be looking like doll hair.



Please notify me when you find the link. 

Ugh, that movie was just a mess. The only thing he has from it is money because Chris Rock doesn't have the respect of many blacks after that movie, too one-sided and stereotypical.


----------



## divachyk

I guess I'm out of random thoughts at the moment. Maybe tomorrow. For today, nada.


----------



## tasha5951

I'm PSing until the end of August.....I already HATE PSing!!! I need new styles ASAP or I see texlaxing in my very near future!!! Maybe I'll go an get my hair twisted...I wish I could do it myself but I can't make the parts straights


----------



## Embyra

aaarrrggghh i really want to go in on some people but i dont want to be banned i may save my rant for Nappin PM


----------



## divachyk

Oh came up with a RT: tell me why do I submit my name in every possible contest to win free hair products but I never win jack? #pointless#


----------



## Dizz

Dear *Coconut Oil*,
I really wanted to like you, but you are making this so difficult for me. When I asked you to seal, you _let my moisture go free_. When I begged you to pre-poo, you snuck from under my cap and tried to destroy the collar of my shirts. Then yesterday I gave you one last opportunity as an oil rinse. And what did you do?
You brazenly ignored my wishes, defying logic and reason to make my supersoft hair *crunchy*. You fled from my scalp to my face to try and *blind* me. And finally, you spread yourself beneath my feet to try and *murder me in my own tub.* I hate you and the coconuts you came from. We are finished.



Dear *Every Other Gel I've Tried This Week*,
*I love EcoStyler.* I'm sorry if I led you on.


----------



## leiah

shortdub78 said:


> am i the only one that has shed hair all over my hands when i wash or detangle?  i never see anyone wiping shed hairs off of their hands when they wash/detangle, or style.



I get plenty!


----------



## IMFOCSD

Dizz said:


> Dear *Coconut Oil*,
> I really wanted to like you, but you are making this so difficult for me. When I asked you to seal, you _let my moisture go free_. When I begged you to pre-poo, you snuck from under my cap and tried to destroy the collar of my shirts. Then yesterday I gave you one last opportunity as an oil rinse. And what did you do?
> You brazenly ignored my wishes, defying logic and reason to make my supersoft hair *crunchy*. You fled from my scalp to my face to try and *blind* me. And finally, you spread yourself beneath my feet to try and *murder me in my own tub.* I hate you and the coconuts you came from. We are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear *Every Other Gel I've Tried This Week*,
> *I love EcoStyler.* I'm sorry if I led you on.



   this is funny and cute.


----------



## destine2grow

I so want to try KBB and Jasmines. i have enough cons so Jasmine have to wait but KBB need to have a sale so I can purchase some items!


----------



## Aireen

I'm worried I'm taking too much Vitamin A...


----------



## Janet'

^^^What makes you think that? Aireen


----------



## Aireen

Janet' said:


> ^^^What makes you think that? Aireen



I'm taking cod liver oil with 7500 IU and a multi-vitamin with 5000 IU. Vitamin A is stored in fat and the safe amount from what I've read isn't fixed. One site said 10000 IU, another 8000 IU, another 25000 IU. So I'm going blindly and I'm not sure whether to take the two supplements together or not, Janet'. I'm thinking of just going to the doctor to find out what she deems fit for me if I want to continue taking the two.


----------



## SheenaVee

Do Youtube vids HAVE to have music in the background? Sometimes it's annoying. I mute them most of the time.


----------



## EllePixie

Sheena284 said:


> Do Youtube vids HAVE to have music in the background? Sometimes it's annoying. I mute them most of the time.



I don't like the music either lol...that's why I don't use it. You're not supposed to be jamming, you're supposed to be listening!


----------



## SheenaVee

EllePixie said:


> I don't like the music either lol...that's why I don't use it. You're not supposed to be jamming, you're supposed to be listening!



Exactly! That's why I like your vids. lol!


----------



## Aireen

I like music if it's subtle, kinda like how Michelle Phan's music was because I'm into that sort of thing. Kimmay using the same music now though just makes me want to mute YT background music all together.


----------



## EllePixie

Sheena284 said:


> Exactly! That's why I like your vids. lol!



lol thanks! I also don't like how you can't use regular music and have to use the non-copyrighted kind. I hate those songs...


----------



## itismehmmkay

I've got my gear ready for my retouch this weekend.  I was going to try and do it the last couple of days but I've been sooo tired once I get home.  We'll see.


----------



## NikkiQ

EllePixie said:


> lol thanks! I also don't like how you can't use regular music and have to use the non-copyrighted kind. I hate those songs...


 
I've only heard one song on there that I can stand in a video by Taren, but she was just showing hairstyles. No fighting crazy arse techno beats to hear how to do flat twists that last.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

SO was in the shower and I heard him shout "Ahh yes!". I walked in to find him cowashing using my Darcy's botanicals pumpkin conditioner; he said it smelled so good. Lol.


----------



## faithVA

Austro-Afrikana said:


> SO was in the shower and I heard him shout "Ahh yes!". I walked in to find him cowashing using my Darcy's botanicals pumpkin conditioner; he said it smelled so good. Lol.


 
I love the stories about the SOs and the hair.


----------



## faithVA

I'm not sure if my scalp is healing at the crown or I am just doing better at moisturizing my hair, but this week is the first time my twists at my crown haven't unraveled at the root. And I have moisturized my hair 2x a day since Saturday.  Somethings working.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I may get a sew in and rock it all of June. I've done too much to my hair lately. Time to give it a break.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I forgot how much my scalp itches when I get sew-ins.... I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Sheena284 said:


> Do Youtube vids HAVE to have music in the background? Sometimes it's annoying. I mute them most of the time.


 
Sometimes that music is every bit of annoying. It's even worse when they have the music in the background and they are talking... I'm like C'mon Son my ADD is kicking in and I don't know which one to pay attention to.


----------



## AlliCat

has got to be the most overexposed smiley in the hair section


----------



## Janet'

AlliCat...but so necessary!!!


----------



## AlliCat

@Janet' Haha I love it, it's so multipurpose. Just overused 

I need to revisit the donut bun....havent done it since SL...how am I supposed to get all my hair around the donut now?


----------



## CrownCola

I've just finished another mini micro twist install.  I had a much needed vacay from all the "hair board temptation" to color, style, and product experiment... 
I'm staying low mani and I'll just live my styling vicariously through y'all for a bit.


Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Embyra

how come i never see a long haired 4b say her curl pattern is looser and now a 3c .....yet i see 4a make this statement all the time on the ''weight of their hair loosening their curl pattern'' to 3c and above  im not buying it


----------



## AlliCat

Embyra said:


> how come i never see a long haired 4b say her curl pattern is looser and now a 3c .....yet i see 4a make this statement all the time on the ''weight of their hair loosening their curl pattern'' to 3c and above  im not buying it


 
Embrya 4b to 3c is a big jump... 3c is only one step looser than 4a. Maybe long haired 4b's weight loosens it one step to 4a


----------



## Napp

Embyra said:


> how come i never see a long haired 4b say her curl pattern is looser and now a 3c .....yet i see 4a make this statement all the time on the ''weight of their hair loosening their curl pattern'' to 3c and above  im not buying it



perhaps when i get to ankle length i will be a 2a. ill let you know when i get there


----------



## AlliCat

Okay yeah so...I'm over the straight hair thing. Braidouts and buns summer 2k11.


----------



## Embyra

AlliCat said:


> @Embrya 4b to 3c is a big jump... 3c is only one step looser than 4a. Maybe long haired 4b's weight loosens it one step to 4a




I understand your point but i dont even see in the same frequency 4b saying with length they are now 4a..not saying it has never happened but my only point being i see so MANY saying their looser curl now is gained from length all the time on here with 4as..whereas the 4bs i have seen STAY 4b regardless of length


----------



## Aireen

Embyra said:


> I understand your point but i dont even see in the same frequency 4b saying with length they are now 4a..not saying it has never happened but my only point being i see so MANY saying their looser curl now is gained from length all the time on here with 4as..whereas the 4bs i have seen STAY 4b regardless of length



Jumping in, maybe it has something to do with 4a being in an S formation still and 4b being a Z formation. So 4a is still a curl, just a smaller one while 4b is a kink? Therefore it can make the leap to a looser texture?


----------



## AlliCat

Embyra said:


> I understand your point but i dont even see in the same frequency 4b saying with length they are now 4a..not saying it has never happened but my only point being i see so MANY saying their looser curl now is gained from length all the time on here with 4as..whereas the 4bs i have seen STAY 4b regardless of length


 
Embrya maybe these 4a to 3c transformers were always 3c to begin with


----------



## Embyra

AlliCat said:


> @Embrya maybe these 4a to 3c transformers were always 3c to begin with




mmmhmm this is my thinking as well ..maybe they were too afraid to claim the ''good'' hair before


----------



## AlliCat

yeah...definitely co-washing tonight...I can't deal with this boring pin straight hair...not to mention I can't STAND when it gets caught under my purse strap.

/rant


----------



## Aireen

Getting sick of YT videos, not even my favourites are making me excited anymore. I think it's because they've changed or the ones that I may still watch never make videos.


----------



## Napp

AlliCat said:


> Embrya maybe these 4a to 3c transformers were always 3c to begin with



Transformers! Hair types in disguise!


----------



## nappystorm

Hair typing is the devil.


----------



## Embyra

Aireen said:


> Jumping in, maybe it has something to do with 4a being in an S formation still and 4b being a Z formation. So 4a is still a curl, just a smaller one while 4b is a kink? Therefore it can make the leap to a looser texture?




im still waiting on someone to show me this so called z shaped kink up close ....


----------



## Embyra

Napp said:


> Transformers! Hair types in disguise!


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> Getting sick of YT videos, not even my favourites are making me excited anymore. I think it's because they've changed or the ones that I may still watch never make videos.


 
Ugh I notice this. Some ppl will start out humble but then their personality changes as they get more subscribers. Like they're putting on a show. I find myself searching for "unsidcovered" youtubers now


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Ugh I notice this. Some ppl will start out humble but then their personality changes as they get more subscribers. Like they're putting on a show. I find myself searching for "unsidcovered" youtubers now



Mhmm! There was a YTer that I used to love to watch purely for entertainment, since I never really follow the advice that is given anyway. She started out great and as her subbies grew she got haters and let them affect her so she was always on hiatus. I put it aside since everyone has school and you can't blame someone if their feelings are hurt if people are nitpicking. Now she's back acting kinda... emphasized with her personality and doing kinda cliche videos. 

There's one I only watched because we have a similar fashion style and she's very pretty but there's something about her that kind of erks me so I can't handle her right now. 

I only have one favourite I would jump in a heartbeat right now to watch, she has an attitude but I knew that from the get-go so I don't care, she was real with it and her reviews are valid.


----------



## shasha8685

Maybe I'm a little grumpy b/c my nap was interrupted but...

you knew ALL day that you needed your hair flat ironed and that you're not very good at flat ironing. Why did you wait until 6:45pm CST to ask if I can flat iron your hair tonight?


:grumbles:


----------



## Aireen

I'm so tired and I keep snapping at everyone, I feel like going off right now.


----------



## Harina

I need my hair to get with the motherloving program.


----------



## nappystorm

I hate when I wash my hair and then get too lazy to do anything to it.


----------



## NikkiQ

Full sew in with bangs...yup!


----------



## hairsothick

I have been meaning to twist up my hair for the past two hours.  It is looking like I will be rocking a chunky twist out tomorrow.  I am too tired to do anything else.


----------



## Dizz

I dreamed about EcoStyler last night. I dreamed about hair gel.

Sigh.


----------



## Myjourney2009

AlliCat said:


> yeah...definitely co-washing tonight...I can't deal with this boring pin straight hair...not to mention I can't STAND when it gets caught under my purse strap.
> 
> /rant


I'm going pin straight tomorrow and I cant wait.


----------



## AlliCat

Did a co-wash then drenched soaking wet hair with vatika oil...sigh...loving the softness and moisture...it was much needed


----------



## Myjourney2009

anyone else go into BSS to window shop.

There are so many around where I live its hard not to go in. I just love going in to see what new product has hit the market.

Sulfur 8 has a kids detangling spray that looks promising. I will hold out though


----------



## Myjourney2009

For some reason my NG has been very managable and I am 8 weeks post. Usually by now my NG and Taalijah Waajid protective mist become joined as one at least 2x's a week. 

I keep feeling my NG wondering what the heck is going on. I am getting a little freaked out. I know many are going to say be happy which I am sorta', I'm just so used to parched NG.

I will know if the wrath of NG will attack me come tomorrows wash session.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

Dizz said:


> I dreamed about EcoStyler last night. I dreamed about hair gel.
> 
> Sigh.


umma need you to give the boards a break for a second


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

this cheap arse suave con has totally & completely changed the game up for me


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Note to self no more late night co-washes..it gives me a head cold..not the biz for the weekend.

I need to release this out of my mind.I wish I could do a length check but it seems this hair won't grow.I don't do any bandwagon challenges I stick to a poo dc once a week and still no growth.If anything it just seems to get knots and is itchy alot.I wonder if my hair is destined to look a mess naturally.I really wanted some growth before I relax in Aug but idk.If could afford a lhcf pro I would so get one.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

GoddessMaker said:


> Note to self no more late night co-washes..it gives me a head cold..not the biz for the weekend.
> 
> I need to release this out of my mind.I wish I could do a length check but it seems this hair won't grow.I don't do any bandwagon challenges I stick to a poo dc once a week and still no growth.If anything it just seems to get knots and is itchy alot.I wonder if my hair is destined to look a mess naturally.I really wanted some growth before I relax in Aug but idk.If could afford a lhcf pro I would so get one.




hey mama... missed you & your posts!

uuuuuhhh what's a lhcf pro?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> hey mama... missed you & your posts!
> 
> uuuuuhhh what's a lhcf pro?




A lhcf pro is one who can get el hair to bsl in a yr or two time frame..I have been around..I live in the health forum..


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

double posteeeeeeeeee


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

GoddessMaker said:


> A lhcf pro is one who can get el hair to bsl in a yr or two time frame..I have been around..I live in the health forum..


  my lhcf is my adopted sister @Nonie

but ummm yeah inbox me lady if you feel you need some extra help... I got i got i got i got cho' back gurrrrrl!

(sorry, missing my boo T.I. b4 he went to jail)


----------



## nappystorm

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> my lhcf is @Nonie
> 
> but ummm yeah inbox me lady if you feel you need some extra help... I got i got i got i got cho' back gurrrrrl!
> 
> *sorry, missing my T.I. b4 he went to jail*


The hell!? Take your a$$ to bed


----------



## Amazhaan

Random vent... 

So I took my chin length/ear length 4B head to a Dominican Salon yesterday for a blow out... 

I felt so embarrassed when she was doing my kinky  hair....I know those other folks were like... Damn she has some kinky arse hair... then she had to trim a lot of... so I doubt I'll be SL by the end of the year... unless Jesus lays his hands on my hurr....   

Regardless, it turned out great. And I'll definitely be a returning customer...plus they sell Alter Ego Garlic Treatment and Silicon Mix... so its a win, win...

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## choctaw

Sprayed my hair with distilled water to dampen it. Sectioned it with my fingers and applied Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme. Made two strand twists ... let's see if they survive the swimming pool


----------



## SheenaVee

Embrya I'm still waiting to see hair pics from you, possible hair twin/sister.


----------



## faithVA

I am wearing a twist out puff today and I have a feeling that it is starting to look crazy. I could go into the bathroom and try to fix it but I don't feel like it. Is that bad?

Maybe I will feel like it later.


----------



## faithVA

Ok - yeah I had to fix that. I had a twist out on the left side and an afro on the other side. Now I have a twist out on the left side and twist on the right side.   I don't think anyone will notice.


----------



## Guitarhero

I bought this recently and it smells really nice, like rose and herbs.  It seems like it's going to be a good in a steam treatment.


----------



## Embyra

Sheena284 said:


> @Embrya I'm still waiting to see hair pics from you, possible hair twin/sister.




seeing your cute pony pic im thinking we sisters oh yes lool my hair is alot denser however but im still claiming you

hopefully will sort out a new cam soon


----------



## Lissa0821

The verdict is in I like Duo Tex protein conditioner better than KPak deep penetrating reconstructor.  It made my hair feel strong and it seem to hold moisture so much better than KPAK.  I will use KPAK every four weeks because it definitely made my hair look and feel thicker.  I will use Duo Tex on a weekly basis because it is so much lighter of a protein while giving the extra strength I need for my fine hair. 

I will also start do my moisturizing deep conditioners under my steamer on a weekly basis for the remainder of the summer. The hot GA air seems to fry my hair in seconds that I walk outside. I need to lock in all the moisture I can.


----------



## faithVA

Guitarhero said:


> I bought this recently and it smells really nice, like rose and herbs. It seems like it's going to be a good in a steam treatment.


 
Looks wonderful. Let us know how it works out. Where did you get it?


----------



## AlliCat

^^^ I will sooo be looking out for that!  vatika oil

@GoddessMaker hang in there


----------



## faithVA

AlliCat said:


> ^^^ I will sooo be looking out for that!  vatika oil


 
Why don't you get some this weekend and let us know how it is?


----------



## IMFOCSD

Would anyone be able to tell me what kind of oil safflower is and if it contains any ceramides?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Geminigirl

Myjourney2009 said:


> anyone else go into BSS to window shop.
> 
> There are so many around where I live its hard not to go in. I just love going in to see what new product has hit the market.
> 
> Sulfur 8 has a kids detangling spray that looks promising. I will hold out though



I wish, asians round me don't want you window shopping, "hurry up and buy"

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Geminigirl

Aireen said:


> Getting sick of YT videos, not even my favourites are making me excited anymore. I think it's because they've changed or the ones that I may still watch never make videos.



yes! I am subbed to so many channels and I find yt to be boring now. And the I hate looking atlow quality hair vids. What is the point? I wish someone would send lhdc a better cam so we can see her hair in hd already. It is getting old. I justgo for fashion now, it is how I learned to dress and when I got real serious about thrifting.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## AlliCat

faithVA said:


> Why don't you get some this weekend and let us know how it is?



faithVA because I'm in the use up your stash challenge...NICE TRY


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Guitarhero said:


> I bought this recently and it smells really nice, like rose and herbs. It seems like it's going to be a good in a steam treatment.


 
I bought this while I waso n my Auyervedic kick and I loved it. I still have some left, but because I'm a conditioner junkie I haven't used it in a while. *Adds this to my list of DC to go revisit*


----------



## faithVA

AlliCat said:


> @faithVA because I'm in the use up your stash challenge...NICE TRY


 
Oh ur in that? hmph... erplexed  I guess that is a good reason.


----------



## AlliCat

Down to my last 2 moisturizers..Lacio lacio (for flat ironed hair) and Cantu-shea butter leave-in (my daily moisturizer)...The cantu is  good thing I gave it another chance


----------



## Lissa0821

AlliCat said:


> Down to my last 2 moisturizers..Lacio lacio (for flat ironed hair) and Cantu-shea butter leave-in (my daily moisturizer)...The cantu is  good thing I gave it another chance




I love Lacio lacio, it is the best for just about everything I do to my hair.  I alternate between this and NTM leave in.  I have other leave ins but they get no love from me.


----------



## AlliCat

Lissa0821 said:


> I love Lacio lacio, it is the best for just about everything I do to my hair.  I alternate between this and NTM leave in.  I have other leave ins but they get no love from me.



Ooh I  NTM...I used it for so long but it's hard to find now 

Lacio lacio is great too. but it's too expensive for me to use daily (here its $16 for a small bottle)


----------



## AlliCat

* Cheapie conditioner
    * Sulfate shampoo
* Protein treatment
    * moisturizing DC
    * Coconut oil

That's really all I need to maintain my goal length when I get there. and only one of each. right now I just have too much stuff.


----------



## Vashti

13StepsAhead said:


> I bought this while I waso n my Auyervedic kick and I loved it. I still have some left, but because I'm a conditioner junkie I haven't used it in a while. *Adds this to my list of DC to go revisit*



Hey I just bought that last week! I haven't used it yet. Let me know what your results are when you get around to using it!


----------



## AlliCat

Last time I saw my aunt her hair was long thick MBL (and mine was barely APL. She told me she cut to chin length...I assumed she did the BC to go natural but she said she will continue relaxing  She said she cut it for a change. I wonder if I will get scissor happy around MBL...probably not


----------



## outspokenwallflower

I'm very happy with CD's new Monoi line; I just 'whipped my hair' and it still smells wonderfully fragrant. Not to mention my hair feels soft, light and I haven't seen any shedding/breakage yet!


----------



## allmundjoi

IMFOCSD said:


> Would anyone be able to tell me what kind of oil safflower is and if it contains any ceramides?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



IMFOCSD-I have a list of oils (from the Ceramide Challenge thread) and safflower oil is NOT on it. Not to be confused w/the list erronously labeled as a list 'containing the ceramide percentage' in each oil-actually lineolic %.

Barley Malt Oil 
Eucalyptus Extract 
Hemp Seed Oil 
Hot 6 Oil 
Kukui Oil 
Sunflower Oil 
Walnut Oil 
Wheat Germ Oil 

HTH


Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## -PYT

I'm so stingy with twistouts.  I love the curls they give, but I'm too stubborn to take down the twists that get me there.  They are so carefree!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My hair seems to do better when I use my ACV rinse + oils as a post-poo and set for 15 minutes before DC rather than as a pre-poo.  Plus I like the tingling feeling of the peppermint oil.  So that's what I'll do today!


----------



## KurlyNinja

I think the troll that steals the match to my socks is now eating my bobby pins... where else could hundreds of bobby pins disapper to in the matter of a few weeks???


----------



## IMFOCSD

I am really lovin my hair & i can't wait to try my safflower oil! I did some research and discovered that safflower oil contains a good source of ceramides


----------



## allmundjoi

IMFOCSD said:


> I am really lovin my hair & i can't wait to try my safflower oil! I did some research and discovered that safflower oil contains a good source of ceramides



I hope it wasn't from the post on LHCF that showed numerous oils w/40-80% ceramide content...b/c that ain't correct. Some oils contain 0.5-2% (I have seen a questionable 6% in wheat germ oil) ceramides. But it is thought all ya need is 0.5%. I don't know if this helps or tap dances on your beloved oil. Could you also post what you found? TIA.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

just found out cones are all up & thru suave .... so no


----------



## AlliCat

^ you're dead wrong


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Sometimes I feel like tellin' that lil silly gal to just stick her finger in an electrical outlet, cus I heard your hair grows outta your head straight as a pin once you've been electrocuted, no chems needed...but if I did, prolly wouldn't hear a e-peep from her again. That chile need therapy.


----------



## NikkiQ

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Sometimes I feel like tellin' that lil silly gal to just stick her finger in an electrical outlet, cus I heard your hair grows outta your head straight as a pin once you've been electrocuted, no chems needed...but if I did, prolly wouldn't hear a e-peep from her again. That chile need therapy.



I wanna know who you're talking about and I wanna know NOW!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

NikkiQ said:


> I wanna know who you're talking about and I wanna know NOW!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



check your PM's, lol, I don't wanna get banned...


----------



## AlliCat




----------



## Rocky91

these cheapie DC's work just fine for right now since I'm largely heat free for the summer....


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I hate watchin naturals on youtube cause they make me wanna BC *sigh*


----------



## divachyk

Sheena284, pretty hair.


----------



## AlliCat

Rocky91 said:


> these cheapie DC's work just fine for right now since I'm largely heat free for the summer....



Rocky91 what do you mean about cheapie DCs? ur using cheapie conditioner to DC??


----------



## IMFOCSD

allmundjoi said:


> I hope it wasn't from the post on LHCF that showed numerous oils w/40-80% ceramide content...b/c that ain't correct. Some oils contain 0.5-2% (I have seen a questionable 6% in wheat germ oil) ceramides. But it is thought all ya need is 0.5%. I don't know if this helps or tap dances on your beloved oil. Could you also post what you found? TIA.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



@ allmundjoi, i think i did read some things off of that thread but i read some stuff on the ceramide challenge thread that convinced me.


----------



## Rocky91

AlliCat said:


> Rocky91 what do you mean about cheapie DCs? ur using cheapie conditioner to DC??



AlliCat Yea I do that that too, but I really meant using stuff like the Garnier Sleek and Shine DC or the Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle or even some of the BSS Luster's and Queen Helene's Cholesterol. It imparts minimal moisture, but it's not all that great compared to pricier things like Silk Elements moisturizing treatment-I save that really moisture rich stuff for when I straighten


----------



## Embyra

Wet bunning b4 the RAPTURE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddv--WmjjzI&feature=feedu


----------



## AlliCat

Rocky91 said:


> @AlliCat Yea I do that that too, but I really meant using stuff like the Garnier Sleek and Shine DC or the Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle or even some of the BSS Luster's and Queen Helene's Cholesterol. It imparts minimal moisture, but it's not all that great compared to pricier things like Silk Elements moisturizing treatment-I save that really moisture rich stuff for when I straighten



Ohh okay. Those conditioners u listed sound good because they're meant for DCing. I remember there was some controversy a while back about whether cheapie conditioners (ie. Suave humectant) really penetrate the hair shaft. carry on


----------



## SheenaVee

divachyk thank you!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Embyra said:


> Wet bunning b4 the RAPTURE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddv--WmjjzI&feature=feedu



I watched that vid earlier and didn't even notice the title till now,


----------



## Embyra

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I watched that vid earlier and didn't even notice the title till now,




EllePixieis a MESS


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

[USER=64263 said:
			
		

> MyAngelEyez~C~U[/USER] ;13472675]Sometimes I feel like tellin' that lil silly gal to just stick her finger in an electrical outlet, cus I heard your hair grows outta your head straight as a pin once you've been electrocuted, no chems needed...but if I did, prolly wouldn't hear a e-peep from her again. That chile need therapy.




ouch ...I know I'm silly..... would that be me?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT, girl, no. Not even! I love to see your posts and threads. I e-like you very much.


----------



## EllePixie

Embyra said:


> EllePixieis a MESS



Heehee.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT, girl, no. Not even! I love to see your posts and threads. I e-like you very much.


oh.. I'm super silly/claim it!... but I'm bout it, I was just gonna ask tho' if my hair could be like chime's when we're done ... then  yezzir, which socket? sticks 4 fangers in effortlessly


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> oh.. I'm super silly/claim it!... but I'm bout it, I was just gonna ask tho' if my hair could be like chime's when we're done ... then  yezzir, which socket? sticks 4 fangers in effortlessly



Yooz a mess.


----------



## KurlyNinja

my shrinkage is ridiculous. it looks like i have a twa when i WnG.


----------



## Embyra

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> oh.. I'm super silly/claim it!... but I'm bout it, I was just gonna ask tho' if my hair could be like chime's when we're done ... then  *yezzir, which socket? sticks 4 fangers in effortlessly*



I swear you make me sick!!


----------



## Geminigirl

so no more wigs for me for awhile as I totally had mines snatched off today. And because of that I will. Be doing a blow out so these heaux can remember who runs this. Stupid childish haters!

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

Miryoku said:


> my shrinkage is ridiculous. it looks like i have a twa when i WnG.


how long is your hair?


----------



## AlliCat

Geminigirl said:


> so no more wigs for me for awhile as I totally had mines snatched off today. And because of that I will. Be doing a blow out so these heaux can remember who runs this. Stupid childish haters!
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me



 What happened??


----------



## Myjourney2009

AlliCat said:


> Ohh okay. Those conditioners u listed sound good because they're meant for DCing. I remember there was some controversy a while back about whether cheapie conditioners (ie. Suave humectant) really penetrate the hair shaft. carry on



NO conditioner penetrates the hair shaft. They only create a film over the strand.


----------



## bride91501

Geminigirl said:


> so no more wigs for me for awhile as I totally had mines snatched off today. And because of that I will. Be doing a blow out so these heaux can remember who runs this. Stupid childish haters!
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me



Geminigirl - what in the world is going on in B-more these days??


----------



## divachyk

Geminigirl said:


> so no more wigs for me for awhile as I  totally had mines snatched off today. And because of that I will. Be  doing a blow out so these heaux can remember who runs this. Stupid  childish haters!
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me





AlliCat said:


> What happened??



WITW


----------



## Softerlove

Caught my mom brushing her hair...must destroy the brush....

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

Cyclomethicone and dimethicone are two of the most common silicones found in ineffective deep conditioners. *Silicones are often avoided by seekers of moisturized hair because they coat the hair cuticle, thereby creating a smooth, shiny appearance that suggests healthy, moisturized hair. No moisture can penetrate the shield of silicones, however.* *Scientifically, the molecules of cyclomethicone and dimethicone are too large to be absorbed by the hair; instead, they sit on top of the hair strand, generally blocking the penetration of water and other ingredients.* The same is true for waxes like petrolatum and mineral oil, which are widespread in conditioners, yet lack the ability to penetrate.

*The best deep conditioner has ingredients that are hydrolyzed. Hydrolyzed ingredients are those in which the molecules have been mechanically broken down to a micro-size that can be absorbed deep in the hair strand. *Most daily leave-in or rinse-out conditioners do not fully penetrate the hair shaft. They are designed to work quickly by coating the hair and relieving tangles until the next day’s wash.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

The best deep conditioner is generally devoid of silicones, waxes and drying alcohols while rife with humectants and hydrating ingredients, mostly from natural plant sources. Light proteins, such as wheat protein, soy protein or silk  amino acids, are often in high-caliber deep conditioners in small  measures because they enable the hair to absorb moisture better. Hard  proteins like animal proteins and keratin are often not recommended by most beauticians because they can dry out hair strands. *A true deep conditioner will not simply sit on the outside of the hair shaft, but will possess molecules small enough to penetrate to the cortex. *

Effective humectants for deep conditioners include honey, propylene glycol and glycerin.  Moisturizing alcohols like cetearyl, lauryl or myristyl also appear in  these products. Moisturizing alcohols are fatty alcohols and do not dry  out hair in the same way as isopropyl alcohol or propyl alcohol, which  should generally be avoided, according to beauticians.  Hydrating  ingredients such as aloe vera, wheat germ, palm oil and olive oil are often staples in the best deep conditioner.


----------



## Napp

do u have the right thread? tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT 

hella random lol


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

Napp said:


> do u have the right thread? @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT
> 
> hella random lol


----------



## PPGbubbles

Geminigirl said:


> so no more wigs for me for awhile as *I totally had mines snatched off today.* And because of that I will. Be doing a blow out so these heaux can remember who runs this. Stupid childish haters!
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me


 
That is cause for a beat down 

Then after she collect all her teeth she can watch me whip my hair back and forth for the next 2 weeks!

you betta swang on that chick! hair and fist (usually I dont condone violence)


----------



## nappystorm

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> Cyclomethicone and dimethicone are two of the most common silicones found in ineffective deep conditioners. *Silicones are often avoided by seekers of moisturized hair because they coat the hair cuticle, thereby creating a smooth, shiny appearance that suggests healthy, moisturized hair. No moisture can penetrate the shield of silicones, however.* *Scientifically, the molecules of cyclomethicone and dimethicone are too large to be absorbed by the hair; instead, they sit on top of the hair strand, generally blocking the penetration of water and other ingredients.* The same is true for waxes like petrolatum and mineral oil, which are widespread in conditioners, yet lack the ability to penetrate.
> 
> *The best deep conditioner has ingredients that are hydrolyzed. Hydrolyzed ingredients are those in which the molecules have been mechanically broken down to a micro-size that can be absorbed deep in the hair strand. *Most daily leave-in or rinse-out conditioners do not fully penetrate the hair shaft. They are designed to work quickly by coating the hair and relieving tangles until the next day’s wash.





tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> The best deep conditioner is generally devoid of silicones, waxes and drying alcohols while rife with humectants and hydrating ingredients, mostly from natural plant sources. Light proteins, such as wheat protein, soy protein or silk  amino acids, are often in high-caliber deep conditioners in small  measures because they enable the hair to absorb moisture better. Hard  proteins like animal proteins and keratin are often not recommended by most beauticians because they can dry out hair strands. *A true deep conditioner will not simply sit on the outside of the hair shaft, but will possess molecules small enough to penetrate to the cortex. *
> 
> Effective humectants for deep conditioners include honey, propylene glycol and glycerin.  Moisturizing alcohols like cetearyl, lauryl or myristyl also appear in  these products. Moisturizing alcohols are fatty alcohols and do not dry  out hair in the same way as isopropyl alcohol or propyl alcohol, which  should generally be avoided, according to beauticians.  Hydrating  ingredients such as aloe vera, wheat germ, palm oil and olive oil are often staples in the best deep conditioner.


Thanks for the info. I didn't know that.


----------



## Napp

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


>



it looked like it belonged in the deep conditioning challenge thread


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

nappystorm said:


> Thanks for the info. I didn't know that.


it's the end of the WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  may as well just say any dauuuuum thing


----------



## nappystorm

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> it's the end of the WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  may as well just say any dauuuuum thing




But for real, what's a good penetrating conditioner?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

nappystorm said:


> But for real, what's a good penetrating conditioner?


i prefer Giovanni deeper moisture   (Cetyl Alcohol, Stearyl Alcohol, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Centrimonium Bromide, Glycerin, Phenoxyethanol, Ethylhexylglycerin)

but "good penetrating" ... wow... sounds great doesn't it


----------



## nappystorm

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i prefer GD deeper moisture
> *
> but "good penetrating" ... wow... sounds great doesn't it*


 yes it does. 

Um what's GD?


----------



## Geminigirl

AlliCat said:


> What happened??



It is a long story but has to do with my ex in a way. Kicker is I don't even know the girl but I will find out. It doesn't stop here. I won't fight back physically unless someone puts their hands on me. As dumb as it sounds my mom taught me to let them hit me first, then whoop on that tail. She wanted me to hit her, she wanted me to get mad. I won't give her the satisfaction, she want to be big and bad? Take one for the team, she can do it behind bars.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

back up...eta  ^^^^ but giovanni deeper moisture, aubrey organics gbp, white camelia, honeysuck


----------



## Geminigirl

PPGbubbles said:


> That is cause for a beat down
> 
> Then after she collect all her teeth she can watch me whip my hair back and forth for the next 2 weeks!
> 
> you betta swang on that chick! hair and fist (usually I dont condone violence)



See I don't like violence either. I grew up with an older brother who taught me how to hold my own, and I was very much a fighter Until, I was maced and had my tires slashed, and once I was jumped in a club. No one has my back but my family, so it would have been dumb for me to lay her out(because I def would have) when her friends would have jumped in. Had she psyhically touched me it would have been on no matter what, but when dealing with ghettor people it is best to think smart as life is too short and people don't fight fair these days. As soon as that rental office opens on Monday I will find out who she is and then file a report, and hopefully they are evicted. It wasn't that embarassing as you should have seen her ratty weave and we know what is under there. I was just hoping she didn't punch me in my face.

I really think I have grown up, because young childless me would have went off. It is a blessing and a curse to look young as I am sure she is a teenager, judged on her behavior. They all thought I was their age. Oh the whole thing was dumb and am still in shock.
ahhh well. No more wigs though lol, no more wigs.
Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Geminigirl

steamed with my silk elements and was too lazy to wash it out, that is ok because if it is too mushy I will DC with my MT. Can't wait to see what my hair looks like, I rebraided it and can see growth. My bangs touch my lip on one side.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## KurlyNinja

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> how long is your hair?



about 7 inches in the back and shrinks down to about half an inch


----------



## Aireen

I see y'all have been behaving quite well!


----------



## Aireen

IMFOCSD said:


> Would anyone be able to tell me what kind of oil safflower is and if it contains any ceramides?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



IMFOCSD & allmundjoi: Yes, safflower oil DOES contain ceramides. An oil with a ceramide content as low as 1% will make a difference in your hair. I've asked questions concerning this oil since I was interested in using it to a fellow member that has a degree in chemistry. I'll direct you both to the quoted posts so you can read what we've discussed. I think the reason why the challenge doesn't have safflower oil listed is because it's not as popular to use? Just a guess.

EDIT: Found the link, hope it helps!


----------



## allmundjoi

Aireen said:


> IMFOCSD & allmundjoi: Yes, safflower oil DOES contain ceramides. An oil with a ceramide content as low as 1% will make a difference in your hair. I've asked questions concerning this oil since I was interested in using it to a fellow member that has a degree in chemistry. I'll direct you both to the quoted posts so you can read what we've discussed. I think the reason why the challenge doesn't have safflower oil listed is because it's not as popular to use? Just a guess.
> 
> EDIT: Found the link, hope it helps!



Aireen, thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## allmundjoi

I somewhat disgree with the effective minimum ceramide. % that will aid in hair growth (not 1%, but 0.1%). The easier read is,

http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2010/08/ceramides-patching-up-damaged-hair.html

I read the research articles that are referenced as well.

http://www.google.com/m/url?ei=h6PX...YQFjAE&usg=AFQjCNE-Uv1APIMyWZdvxw0N5kMWbuHr9w

I have read studies by (funded by) L'Oreal before. I haven't found anything significantly wrong with their methodolgy other than the sample sizes being small (reduces power and fails to confidently eliminate other confounders, eg bias). I mean a sample size of 44? When they can pay for 4x that. And it is a company trying to make money-the question of conflict of  interest arises. Anywhoo. And I don't know the difference between a synthetic ceramide versus a naturally occuring one-resistance to degradation, affinity for hair (natural, relaxed), etc.

HTH

ETA: I totally agree w/the link. I swear I spent an entire day researching ceramides (using up one of my days to concentrate on my own research,smh). Science/technology has not found a way to reliably determine the actual ceramide content in linoleic acids-it's an estimation. I loved the link you provided as soon as I saw the first few sentences. Lol, she and I had both read similar, if not the same, articles. And safflower may have a lower conc of ceramides, but as long as it's greater than 0.1%, which it most likely is, it will work, I am all about getting more bang for my buck and time. Having said that, I am unsure about build up of ceramides-just like anything, you can always use too much. I use wheat germ oil more b/c it is the most studied for ceramides. I also use hemp seed oil. Hemp oil is well studied as well-folks think it's the greatest thing since sliced bread (many uses, including the manufacturing of biodegradable plastic-who knew).



Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## NikkiQ

Miryoku said:


> my shrinkage is ridiculous. it looks like i have a twa when i WnG.


 
What products are you using and what's your technique? Your hair is a little longer than mine and my texture seems to be a little tighter than yours but I manage to have a little hang time.


----------



## Embyra

now im natural i want to do a fro-hawk i don't care if its sooooo 3 years ago i really don't


----------



## bride91501

Miryoku said:


> about 7 inches in the back and shrinks down to about half an inch



Yep, this sounds just like me. No matter how long my hair gets, it still shrinks down to a TWA, even with product in it 

Don't fret Miryoku - just think about how much you'll be able to stunt after your no-heat stretch is over


----------



## Embyra

you know you been on lhcf too long when these ''heated'' threads don't upset you and you just keep jumping into the fire and stirring the pot

im calling you out on this [email protected]tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

[USER=164918 said:
			
		

> Embyra[/USER] ;13475861]you know you been on lhcf too long when these ''heated'' threads don't upset you and you just keep jumping into the fire and stirring the pot
> 
> im calling you out on this [email protected]tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT



what you talking about?  in this thread?  b/c i told ya'll to go to walmart?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1tufujnbzU&feature=player_embedded

cuz i'm lost, no idea what the hell ur talking about this time


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Vashti said:


> Hey I just bought that last week! I haven't used it yet. Let me know what your results are when you get around to using it!


 
Vashti will do


----------



## halee_J

I wish coconut oil made my hair soft. It does the complete opposite.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

halee_J said:


> I wish coconut oil made my hair soft. It does the complete opposite.



same here... so i just pre-poo
although it made magic w/ renpure & loreal... don't know which was the difference but it was oooooh-la-la


----------



## Embyra

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> what you talking about?  in this thread?  b/c i told ya'll to go to walmart?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1tufujnbzU&feature=player_embedded
> 
> cuz i'm lost



i was talking about ur hilarious comments on the chime thread and for you posting this vid...:whipped::whipped:


----------



## AlliCat

I wanna put my hair away for 2-3wks...yeah I'm gonna get cornrows tomorrow night...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

Embyra said:


> i was talking about ur hilarious comments on the chime thread and for you posting this vid...:whipped::whipped:



yeah i was posting the vid being silly... girl I assure u I can't study anyone longer than i study myself... (for me it's counterproductive) so i'm just having fun (kiiiiiinda wondering how can any women captivate another's attention so long) unless you're Queen Latif:-0

chime she's cool as a cucumber tho' (talked to her a few times on the YT), her hair is hell-a-mazing--but I'm self absorbed like that
My focus is me, my faults, my growth, my improvements (external/internal:-/.... but yeah i like to kid when folks get all uptight over hair...wooosah


----------



## AlliCat

Geminigirl good for being the bigger person


----------



## halee_J

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> same here... so *i just pre-poo*
> although it made magic w/ renpure & loreal... don't know which was the difference but it was oooooh-la-la



Yeah that's what I do with it too, when my relaxed ends feel mushy; which is very rare.


----------



## topnotch1010

I just did the most beautiful natural hair!!! 

I'm in cosmo school and when she walked in I spotted her out and requested her. She is an old lady and she had one big braid in the back. It look half detangled. 

Of course I shampoo & conditioned her then blow-dried with a wide tooth comb & round brush. I used the comb chase method with the flat iron, one pass only. I bumped the ends a little. The whole time I was so gentle she kept telling me she wasn't "tender headed". She wasn't used to anyone being so gentle. 

It turn out beautiful!! I wish I could've took pics but I didn't want to freak her out. I got it "relaxer straight"!!  She told me she's only letting me do her hair from now on. 

Thank you LHCF for all the tips on how to properly tend to natural hair!! I think I'll make natural hair my specialty. I love doing natural hair!!

ETA she's MBL. 


Sent from TopNotch1010's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IMFOCSD

topnotch1010 said:


> I just did the most beautiful natural hair!!!
> 
> I'm in cosmo school and when she walked in I spotted her out and requested her. She is an old lady and she had one big braid in the back. It look half detangled.
> 
> Of course I shampoo & conditioned her then blow-dried with a wide tooth comb & round brush. I used the comb chase method with the flat iron, one pass only. I bumped the ends a little. The whole time I was so gentle she kept telling me she wasn't "tender headed". She wasn't used to anyone being so gentle.
> 
> It turn out beautiful!! I wish I could've took pics but I didn't want to freak her out. I got it "relaxer straight"!!  She told me she's only letting me do her hair from now on.
> 
> Thank you LHCF for all the tips on how to properly tend to natural hair!! I think I'll make natural hair my specialty. I love doing natural hair!!
> 
> ETA she's MBL.
> 
> 
> Sent from TopNotch1010's iPhone using LHCF



This is great, i know it gave you such a good feeling.......good for you.


----------



## IMFOCSD

@ aireen, thank you. I used my safflower oil lastnight mixed with my DC and my hair felt soooo good! I will be figuring out ways to use it daily.


----------



## Embyra

i really REALLY want to dye my hair a lighter colour im afraid it will **** up my hair though


----------



## AlliCat

my hair is so dry..its unbelieveable...and I didn't think to bring my hair moisturizer


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> *my hair is so dry*..its unbelieveable...and I didn't think to bring my hair moisturizer



This is surprising coming from you.


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat, for blogspot, do you know how to properly align pictures where you want them? I'm having difficulty doing this successfully every time I want to update.


----------



## iamtan

OMG why when i do a protective style within 3 days it looks like its been in 3 weeks!  I hate protective styling.  I sooo want to wash my hair.  I shouldve never cut my shoulder length hair to neck length!  wahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Aireen

iamtan said:


> OMG why when i do a protective style within 3 days it looks like its been in 3 weeks!  I hate protective styling.  I sooo want to wash my hair.  I shouldve never cut my shoulder length hair to neck length!  wahhhhhhhhhh!



iamtan, is that Taeyang in your profile picture?! 

ETA: Why did you go back to NL? Usually people hate to stay at NL or SL so they try not to cut. Did you have damage?


----------



## Geminigirl

my hair feels great, I was to lazy to blowdry cause of various reasons but I may do it tomorrow. My hair has thickned up and feels great. I still haven't brushed or detangled.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## iamtan

Aireen said:


> iamtan, is that Taeyang in your profile picture?!
> 
> ETA: Why did you go back to NL? Usually people hate to stay at NL or SL so they try not to cut. Did you have damage?



lol....yes that is Taeyang <3   what you know about Taeyang!   lol....  

I went back to NL because when I first started my journey I over-analyzed my hair .  I thought it was damage at the time but it really wasn't THAT damage, now that i look back lol....it's growing back though.  Never will i do that again.


----------



## Aireen

iamtan said:


> lol....yes that is Taeyang <3   what you know about Taeyang!   lol....
> 
> I went back to NL because when I first started my journey I over-analyzed my hair .  I thought it was damage at the time but it really wasn't THAT damage, now that i look back lol....it's growing back though.  Never will i do that again.



iamtan, he's the second cutest member in Big Bang! TOP beat him, sorry.  What do I know about Taeyang? I have a lot of Asian friends that have sucked me into listening to KPOP against my will.  I don't listen to them really but he has a cute face. 

Ah... I see. Yeah you probably could've worked with your hair if it wasn't too damaged but since you have a fresh cut you can now retain healthier hair if you're consistent with good practices.


----------



## Napp

Today someone had the most beautimus puff i have ever seen! I had to give her a compliment! She seemed newly natural.  I try to give compliments to as many newly naturals to give them a lil confidence boost.


----------



## Evolving78

i rocked a twist out today to a wedding!  i was so nervous about wearing my hair out like that with a formal dress.  but it came out fine. i need someone to send me some dang pics so i can post!


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> @AlliCat, for blogspot, do you know how to properly align pictures where you want them? I'm having difficulty doing this successfully every time I want to update.


 
theres an option to put the pic to the left or right of text...just hover over the pic after you insert it and you'll see all the options


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> theres an option to put the pic to the left or right of text...just hover over the pic after you insert it and you'll see all the options



Oh I knew that, I meant that they won't align after adding captions... Nvm.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> This is surprising coming from you.


 
I know exactly why too  My only leave-in is lottabody foam wrap lotion


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> Oh I knew that, I meant that they won't align after adding captions... Nvm.


 
ohh okay I'm not sure sorry


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> I know exactly why too  My only leave-in is lottabody foam wrap lotion



Yeah did you said something before about having limited products? Are you somewhere else for the long weekend? 



AlliCat said:


> ohh okay I'm not sure sorry



No worries, I can't explain myself well anyway for this case.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen I'm babysitting and sleeping over while the parents are celebrating their anniversary. They are the most adorable boys ever. I think the post you're referring to is my fantasy minimal list lol


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Aireen I'm babysitting and sleeping over while the parents are celebrating their anniversary. They are the most adorable boys ever. I think the post you're referring to is my fantasy minimal list lol



Aw lol, cute. Sorry bout your hair though. I was thinking, "Huh?! Since when is Alli slipping with her hair?!"

Yeah probably...


----------



## Aireen

Oh btw AlliCat, I got a sample of the Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque. I'm still contemplating when to use it though since I want to keep it simple with this stretch but I'm excited to try something new since I didn't buy anything this month, I don't think. The package smells good so far.


----------



## AlliCat

Found "Peter Coppola Body Builder Pump Up Conditioner With Soy Complex" in the guest bathroom...the ingredients look good and it smelled nice, so I applied it to my hair as a moisturizer and made 5 braids for bed. Hair feels juicy again


----------



## Evolving78

i'm sleepy and my feet hurt, but i just can't seem to get off of this computer, reading stuff about hair...i am so an addict...


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Found "Peter Coppola Body Builder Pump Up Conditioner With Soy Complex" in the guest bathroom...the ingredients look good and it smelled nice, so I applied it to my hair as a moisturizer and made 5 braids for bed. Hair feels juicy again



The parents allow you to use their stuff or are they very close family friends so it's okay?


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> The parents allow you to use their stuff or are they very close family friends so it's okay?


 
lol it was in the guest bathroom...And yeah the mom and I are really close

edited out irrelevant deets


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> lol it was in the guest bathroom...And yeah the mom and I are really close
> 
> edited out irrelevant deets



Ah okay.


----------



## AlliCat

I love trying new things...keeps it interesting...


----------



## AlliCat

examining my ends...I don't have any splits/ssk's but I'm itching to trim...wonder if I should trim gradually or just get cut @ final goal


----------



## divachyk

RT 1: Doing on overnight HOT with evco because wash day is tomorrow. Excited to try a new conditioner. HairVeda Sitrinillah.

RT 2: I'm gonna need my post-TU shedding to calm down like stat. My beloved AE garlic normally controls it immediately but not this time around. Maybe it's shed season. I haven't been on my HHJ long enough to know when my shed season is, if there is such a thing.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I thought my beloved sedu was ruined. I flatironed with apex pressing oil and it left residue on the iron.

weeeelllll

I am glad I remembered, from this fab site that a bit of lye relaxer will get rid of all residue. I applied it let it sit for a bit rubbed it off, put on some neutralizer rubbed that off and my beloved sedu was back to being a lovely iron with shiney plates again. YEAH LHCF!!!


----------



## nappystorm

I saw an Asian lady with a short 4B fro  I've heard of Asians with type 4 hair but I thought it was an urban myth.

These twists are hideous. Why do I bother?


----------



## destine2grow

I really need to start back m&s 2x a day and I also need to do an HOT every time I dc!


----------



## Aireen

nappystorm said:


> I saw an Asian lady with a short 4B fro  I've heard of Asians with type 4 hair but I thought it was an urban myth.
> 
> These twists are hideous. Why do I bother?



I would think it's a perm.


----------



## Myjourney2009

destine2grow said:


> I really need to start back m&s 2x a day and I also need to do an HOT every time I dc!


 
wow a hot and dc that sounds like alot of work. Why not just add the oil to your DC?


----------



## Rocky91

nappystorm said:


> I saw an Asian lady with a short 4B fro  I've heard of Asians with type 4 hair but I thought it was an urban myth.
> 
> These twists are hideous. Why do I bother?



There's def this Asian guy on my campus with type 3, if not 4a hair, but I'm no hair typing expert. And nope, he doesn't have a perm. He wears it in a big fro-like bush. 

I feel the same about twists. My hair isn't dense at all, so my twists NEVER look good to me. NEVER. i don't even try anymore.


----------



## Evolving78

i guess i will wash my hair tomorrow night.  it is greasy.  i used a lot of castor oil.


----------



## Aireen

Time to do something about my hair, it needs a wash.


----------



## AlliCat

Claiming a milestone early just means it's gonna take longer to get to the next milestone 

I wonder if anyone had more growth from that hairdrenaline stuff (think 3+ inches in 7 weeks thread)...I mean...besides the seller


----------



## allmundjoi

Hennaed my hair last night (trying to do it every 2 weeks) when I got in. It was about 1am, just rinsed it out. I decided to try something different. DC with what's left of my Humecto, Moisturefuse and Kenra x 45min w/heat-trying to use up stuff in my stash, usually use AOHSR or AOWC. Rinsed and still felt I had grit in my hair-hard straw. Put in A3min, detangled and rinsed. Grit free-softer. I used up some Roux porosity contol, I think my hair is overly porous. I still don't know the diff btwn that and rinsing w/acv. My hair felt kind a weird-straw. Shirt dry. Put in KCKT then Giovanni DLI then shea butter. Usually I use Kimmay's or Chicoro's leave in. The way I did it today left my hair soooo soft. I don't know if the Roux PC helped or it was my leave in. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Lissa0821

I love the effect of clean hair that smells good and behaves but I am kinda over the process to get there on wash day sometimes.


----------



## nappystorm

Aireen said:


> I would think it's a perm.


I don't think so. I went to an Asian forum and there are Asians with afro textured hair.


Rocky91 said:


> There's def this Asian guy on my campus with type 3, if not 4a hair, but I'm no hair typing expert. And nope, he doesn't have a perm. He wears it in a big fro-like bush.
> 
> I feel the same about twists. My hair isn't dense at all, so my twists NEVER look good to me. NEVER. i don't even try anymore.


This lady's hair was def a 4. It was waaayyyy tighter than mine. She had a lil "Bernie Mac" fro. I wish I had taken a pic. 

I rarely get that "unkempt" feeling with a natural styles (unless it's actually unkempt) except twists. Why do mine look so 'flicted?  I may post a pic.


----------



## Dee_33

Couldn't find my fave Suave cond (Lilac & Lavender), so I grabbed Tropical coconut...mmmm good.  We are reunited and it feels so good.  Can't remember why I gave it up.  My hair is about 1 inch short of APL, this is when my ends usually start looking ratty and I have to get a trim.  I'm gonna keep doing what I'm doing (rollersetting and airdrying) and darn it I'm gonna be APL by my  next relaxer (Oct or Nov).


----------



## AlliCat

ETA: that reminds me..I need to wash my hair so I can get it cornrowed

EETA: will clarify w/ joico, reconstruct w/ joico k-pak...no leave-ins till its braided


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> ETA: that reminds me..I need to wash my hair so I can get it cornrowed
> 
> EETA: will clarify w/ joico, reconstruct w/ joico k-pak...no leave-ins till its braided



When you get your hair cornrowed do you just put on wigs/half-wigs after?


----------



## Meritamen

I'm bored with my hair. Tried to do twists but that didn't work out _at all_, made me feel bald and it was not cute after only three days. So I'm back to cornrowing and wig wearing. Will probably do this until I reach APL (hopefully by the end of the year.) *_sigh_* I don't know what else to do with it and am too lazy to figure it out right now. Hmmmm maybe it is time for a new wig.

I'm skipping wash day this week, can't be bothered with my hair at the moment.


----------



## divachyk

I always start out with the goal of roller setting but end up air drying.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> When you get your hair cornrowed do you just put on wigs/half-wigs after?


yup



divachyk said:


> I always start out with the goal of roller setting but end up air drying.



Not a bad thing...less manipulation?


----------



## Aireen

Laziness is hitting!


----------



## AlliCat

@Aireen is it me or does your siggy keep getting lighter and lighter? I ask because I keep highlighting it expecting to read something funny


----------



## Aireen

Made a vision board and put a long description describing my ideal hair along with other things.  Hope this works, kinda skeptical because my faith is kind of rocky. I remember grow giving me a thread about LOA so I'm going to read that for a bit.


----------



## DrC

AlliCat said:


> @Aireen is it me or does your siggy keep getting lighter and lighter? I ask because I keep highlighting it expecting to read something funny





Aireen said:


> Made a vision board and put a long description describing my ideal hair along with other things.  Hope this works, kinda skeptical because my faith is kind of rocky. I remember grow giving me a thread about LOA so I'm going to read that for a bit.



Hola whats up Aireen AlliCat?


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> @Aireen is it me or does your siggy keep getting lighter and lighter? I ask because I keep highlighting it expecting to read something funny



LOL, I like different kinda of pink so I always change the shades.   Although ever since I put up my hair chart back up, I've kept it at this light pink colour.


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Hola whats up Aireen AlliCat?



DrC, kinda down this Sunday.  How are things going with you though?


----------



## Princess Tam Tam

Why does it take three weeks for the ends of my hair  to revert?

 But, it only takes a week for my edges revert back?


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> DrC, kinda down this Sunday.  How are things going with you though?



Why are you Down?

I did the Castor Oil Flush yesterday and it showed some MAJOR results. I posted my results in the thread.
I also thought about making my own JBCO.  There is a lady on YouTube who makes her own, so I thought I'd try it since I have most of the ingredients on hand.


----------



## AlliCat

DrC said:


> Hola whats up @Aireen @AlliCat?



Nothing much, enjoying the long weekend. u?


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Why are you Down?
> 
> I did the Castor Oil Flush yesterday and it showed some MAJOR results. I posted my results in the thread.
> I also thought about making my own JBCO.  There is a lady on YouTube who makes her own, so I thought I'd try it since I have most of the ingredients on hand.



Just family stuff from yesterday. 

Castor Oil flush?! What's that?!  *Stalks your posts to see results*


----------



## DrC

AlliCat said:


> Nothing much, enjoying the long weekend. u?



Ah nothing. Looking out for what threads will be CHEADLED today 
And the world was supposed to end yesterday @ 6:30.  and I did my nails for nothing...


----------



## AlliCat

When will these companies realize "reformulation" is NOT a good thing


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Just family stuff from yesterday.
> 
> Castor Oil flush?! What's that?!  *Stalks your posts to see results*




Oh You haven't heard?? 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=541709

Works better and faster than any body flushing/cleanser I've ever done.


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Ah nothing. Looking out for what threads will be CHEADLED today
> And the world was supposed to end yesterday @ 6:30.  and I did my nails for nothing...



LOL, you did your nails to meet Jesus?!   Girl, you know Jesus don't care bout no manicure.


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Oh You haven't heard??
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=541709
> 
> Works better and faster than any body flushing/cleanser I've ever done.



Ah yeah yeahhh! Coming back to me now. My grandmother talks about it all the time. How was the taste?


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> LOL, you did your nails to meet Jesus?!   Girl, you know Jesus don't care bout no manicure.




 I wanted to make sure my hands and my nails were nice before I shook his hand.  I am NOT about to leave the world with my hands looking like the CryptKeeper


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Ah yeah yeahhh! Coming back to me now. My grandmother talks about it all the time. How was the taste?



I couldn't taste anything. I mixed it with pure pineapple juice.


----------



## DrC

AlliCat said:


> When will these companies realize "reformulation" is NOT a good thing



When the world REALLY ends. Thats when they will realize it


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> I wanted to make sure my hands and my nails were nice before I shook his hand.  I am NOT about to leave the world with my hands looking like the CryptKeeper



Come to think of it, I did paint my nails too. I swear all these fancy nail polish brands like OPI and China Glaze are overrated, especially the latter, chips so badly.



DrC said:


> I couldn't taste anything. I mixed it with pure pineapple juice.



Ohhh if only I had the castor oil to mix since I have the juice.



AlliCat said:


> When will these companies realize "reformulation" is NOT a good thing



What company? Motions did that too, good thing it wasn't a complete 180 and it works the same.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> What company? Motions did that too, good thing it wasn't a complete 180 and it works the same.



Herbal essences. In their commercial they said "reformulated to add ____". As if that's supposed to make me want to buy it 

For example if Pink lotion got reformulated, the people who liked the old formula would be pissed. And The new formula wouldn't bring in new customers, because well, it's still Pink Lotion


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Herbal essences. In their commercial they said "reformulated to add ____". As if that's supposed to make me want to buy it
> 
> For example if Pink lotion got reformulated, the people who liked the old formula would be pissed. And The new formula wouldn't bring in new customers, because well, it's still Pink Lotion



Ah yeah I get your point.


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Ah nothing. Looking out for what threads will be CHEADLED today



About this. I felt so left out when I didn't know anything about that HairCrush thread lol. I'm usually in the know.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Come to think of it, I did paint my nails too. I swear all these fancy nail polish brands like OPI and China Glaze are overrated, especially the latter, chips so badly.
> 
> *OPI sucks I don't like it.  I never used China Glaze before.*
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh if only I had the castor oil to mix since I have the juice.
> 
> *Is there a whole foods near you?  There is also one called the Coconut Oil flush/detox where it not only helps you lose weight but keeps you hair and skin shiny and beautiful.
> *
> 
> 
> What company? Motions did that too, good thing it wasn't a complete 180 and it works the same.



Didn't Carol's Daughter reformulate also??


----------



## DrC

AlliCat said:


> Herbal essences. In their commercial they said "reformulated to add ____". As if that's supposed to make me want to buy it
> 
> For example if Pink lotion got reformulated, the people who liked the old formula would be pissed. And The new formula wouldn't bring in new customers, because well, it's still Pink Lotion



I'm surprised Pink Lotion brings in customers period.  That crap dries my hair out 



Aireen said:


> About this. I felt so left out when I didn't know anything about that HairCrush thread lol. I'm usually in the know.



Oh snap that one got cheadled too? Dang.


----------



## Aireen

DrC, girl, if you don't like OPI. You won't like China Glaze. I hated it, chipped within the hour but the colours are nice. Maybe it's my top coat?  erplexed

Not near enough for me to run up and get it this evening. I'll maybe get some on Tuesday at a health food store that's nearer. The thread is VERY promising. I've been eating so much junk lately with friends, need that to GO. 

Girl, I don't know. All I hear are bad things about CD products so probably.


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Oh snap that one got cheadled too? Dang.



Nah I was just saying.  I would go read the thread but it's too long.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> About this. I felt so left out when I didn't know anything about that HairCrush thread lol. I'm usually in the know.


One of those threads had a million gifs and zero drama. Fail.



DrC said:


> Didn't Carol's Daughter reformulate also??


Yeah they did. But they can add fillers, jack up prices, and people will still buy. Brand power ftw


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Nah I was just saying.  I would go read the thread but it's too long.




A whole umpteenth pages of HairCrush's hair type, when the whole thread was about heat training.  Hair typing really is the devil. erplexed


----------



## DrC

AlliCat said:


> One of those threads had a million gifs and zero drama. Fail.
> 
> 
> Yeah they did. But they can add fillers, jack up prices, and people will still buy. Brand power ftw



I never could understand the hype of Carol's Daughter.  Most of the products are some I could make at home much better; all without the extra stuff they put in it.


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> A whole umpteenth pages of HairCrush's hair type, when the whole thread was about heat training.  Hair typing really is the devil. erplexed



   Sigh, we talk about how hair type doesn't affect growth and how ignorant it is to deem certain hair types better than others yet it STILL matters on this forum. I mean... if it doesn't affect the growth rate and this is *LH*CF, why does it matter?



DrC said:


> I never could understand the hype of Carol's Daughter.  Most of the products are some I could make at home much better; all without the extra stuff they put in it.



Pretty packaging and promises with fancy adjectives helps.


----------



## Aireen

Speak of the devil, my OPI nail polish is chipping. I had better luck with Revlon, the best was Rimmel though.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Sigh, we talk about how hair type doesn't affect growth and how ignorant it is to deem certain hair types better than others yet it STILL matters on this forum. I mean... if it doesn't affect the growth rate and this is *LH*CF, why does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty packaging and promises with fancy adjectives helps.



Hair type is REALLY important to people.   To me growth is all based genetics, NOT hair typing.
I tried CD's hair milk one time and it matted my hair up something serious.  Good thing i only paid half the price for it.


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Hair type is REALLY important to people.   To me growth is all based genetics, NOT hair typing.
> I tried CD's hair milk one time and it matted my hair up something serious.  Good thing i only paid half the price for it.



True, I get that but to have a big long debate over one person's hair type or to put 50-11 products in your hair trying to get a 4b to turn into a 3b is ridiculous. 

I'm always hearing that it mats hair... Scary stuff. 

I think I'm going to do the Castor Oil flush, I don't like how I'm feeling lately. I'll tell you my results without being detailed.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> True, I get that but to have a big long debate over one person's hair type or to put 50-11 products in your hair trying to get a 4b to turn into a 3b is ridiculous.
> 
> I'm always hearing that it mats hair... Scary stuff.
> 
> *I think I'm going to do the Castor Oil flush, I don't like how I'm feeling lately. I'll tell you my results without being detailed*.



Make sure you have a day off when you do it.


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Make sure you have a day off when you do it.



Of course.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Uh oh, Boing texlaxed her hair 

I like it though. Her hair always impresses me.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Of course.



Speaking of castor oil, I was going to try and make some jamaican black castor oil at home.  I have been hearing a lot of rant and raves about JBCO and came across a Youtube video of this lady making it.  I fI knew it were that simple I would have done it long time ago.


----------



## DrC

Curlybeauty said:


> Uh oh, Boing texlaxed her hair
> 
> I like it though. Her hair always impresses me.



Wow.  Its very pretty, but it wasn't like she needed to texlax anyway.  The curl pattern looks the same to me.


----------



## EllePixie

Aireen said:


> Sigh, we talk about how hair type doesn't affect growth and how ignorant it is to deem certain hair types better than others yet it STILL matters on this forum. I mean... if it doesn't affect the growth rate and this is *LH*CF, why does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty packaging and promises with fancy adjectives helps.



Girl you didn't know? Kanky hair can't grow unless it's in twists 24-7.


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Speaking of castor oil, I was going to try and make some jamaican black castor oil at home.  I have been hearing a lot of rant and raves about JBCO and came across a Youtube video of this lady making it.  I fI knew it were that simple I would have done it long time ago.



Wow, good luck! Tell us if you like your mix. It's so much fun experimenting and making things versus buying at times.


----------



## DrC

EllePixie said:


> Girl you didn't know? Kanky hair can't grow unless it's in twists 24-7.



Well in that case, I guess the Kinky girls are gonners.. Unless they use topical breastmilk to make thier hair 3c...


----------



## Aireen

EllePixie said:


> Girl you didn't know? Kanky hair can't grow unless it's in twists 24-7.



Oh lawd, Elle.  I guess it's hard being full black in these parts, gotta have that good hurr with a sprinkle of Cherokee or Blackfoot on the side like Bonnet girl. If only I had her mixture, I could go natural too and have the respect of LHCF with my good hair.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Oh lawd, Elle.  I guess it's hard being full black in these parts, gotta have that good hurr with a sprinkle of Cherokee or Blackfoot on the side like Bonnet girl. If only I had her mixture, I could go natural too and have the respect of LHCF with my good hair.



Don't forget African+Jewish...that makes Creole...according to Megan Good


----------



## EllePixie

DrC said:


> Well in that case, I guess the Kinky girls are gonners.. Unless they use topical breastmilk to make thier hair 3c...



Well it's obviously an issue, or all of us would be walking around with waist length hair (Nevermind that the thing hair needs most to grow is TIME, but wth do I know?).



Aireen said:


> Oh lawd, Elle.  I guess it's hard being full black in these parts, gotta have that good hurr with a sprinkle of Cherokee or Blackfoot on the side like Bonnet girl. If only I had her mixture, I could go natural too and have the respect of LHCF with my good hair.


 Whatchu talmbout? LHCF likes STRUGGLES. Overcome that ADVERSITY!


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Don't forget African+Jewish...that makes Creole...according to Megan Good



Megan Good said this? Oh goodness, I actually liked that girl.


----------



## Aireen

EllePixie said:


> Whatchu talmbout? LHCF likes STRUGGLES. Overcome that ADVERSITY!



Nah, girl, I can't handle all the e-gangsters around here that gonna be talking about me here and over PM about my strugglin' kinky hair, talking about I've been X length for 5 years+. Plus surely ain't no body gonna get banned over little ol' me, I don't got that waist length hair.

^ OKAY I'MA STOP.


----------



## EllePixie

Aireen said:


> Nah, girl, I can't handle all the e-gangsters around here that gonna be talking about me here and over PM about my strugglin' kinky hair, talking about I've been X length for 5 years+. Plus surely ain't no body gonna get banned over little ol' me, I don't got that waist length hair.
> 
> ^ OKAY I'MA STOP.



Oh Aireen, bless your heart girl.


----------



## Aireen

This Sunday has no funny threads... Oh poo.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> This Sunday has no funny threads... Oh poo.



Its a Slow Sunday.


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Its a Slow Sunday.



Where's CL2010?  Maybe if I say her name like Beetlejuice she'll give us an update. CL2010, CL2010, CL2010.


----------



## EllePixie

Aireen said:


> Where's CL2010?  Maybe if I say her name like Beetlejuice she'll give us an update. CL2010, CL2010, CL2010.



Did she get banned again? I miss her.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Where's CL2010?  Maybe if I say her name like Beetlejuice she'll give us an update. CL2010, CL2010, CL2010.



I haven't heard that name in a minute!! Where is she??


----------



## PPGbubbles

Im slowly falling deep in love with eco styler


----------



## Aireen

EllePixie said:


> Did she get banned again? I miss her.





DrC said:


> I haven't heard that name in a minute!! Where is she??



Not sure. If there's an avi + PM option then no. Maybe she just hasn't posted.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Not sure. If there's an avi + PM option then no. Maybe she just hasn't posted.



:lachen I was watching hair videos and came across this one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW6gki1e3UQ&feature=related

It is so funny her sister pops up in the background .  I like her hair at the end though


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> :lachen I was watching hair videos and came across this one.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW6gki1e3UQ&feature=related
> 
> It is so funny her sister pops up in the background .  I like her hair at the end though



  

She has lovely hair, the 1st and 3rd day hair were my fav. I fell out when I saw her for the 5th day though.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> She has lovely hair, the 1st and 3rd day hair were my fav. I fell out when I saw her for the 5th day though.



It looked like a mullet on the 5th day.


----------



## AlliCat

Cornrows: check


----------



## Shay72

Please, please, please let me have the patience to twist up my hair over the upcoming holiday weekend. My work schedule is about to become a mess and it will be so helpful.


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> It looked like a mullet on the 5th day.



I know, right? I was like, "Wth is that on her head?!     "


----------



## Napp

The weather is so horrible this week iit will be pointless to wash my hair. I guess i will be movin on to week 3 post wash. Surprisingly my hair smells nice.it still smells like vanilla.i can feel my roots coming in. Im not sure if its reversion or new growth though.its prolly a mix of both


----------



## Aireen

Looking at pictures of Megan Fox via Facebook and now I feel like washing my face and washing my hair...


----------



## EllePixie

DrC said:


> :lachen I was watching hair videos and came across this one.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW6gki1e3UQ&feature=related
> 
> It is so funny her sister pops up in the background .  I like her hair at the end though



HAH, her sister is cracking me up!

And wtf is with people randomly disliking videos on YouTube? What the heck was wrong with her video? People are so petty.


----------



## DrC

EllePixie said:


> HAH, her sister is cracking me up!
> 
> And wtf is with people randomly disliking videos on YouTube? What the heck was wrong with her video? People are so petty.



Its people that will dislike ANYTHING just for the **** of it.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Looking at pictures of Megan Fox via Facebook and now I feel like washing my face and washing my hair...




wait....what?   why??


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> Looking at pictures of Megan Fox via Facebook and now *I feel like washing my face and washing my hair*...



No doubt she's a cue yt girl...but plz elaborate on the bold


----------



## AlliCat

She could have done my cornrows tighter


----------



## nappystorm

DrC said:


> :lachen I was watching hair videos and came across this one.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW6gki1e3UQ&feature=related
> 
> It is so funny her sister pops up in the background .  I like her hair at the end though


The sister reminds me of Nichi, expert photo crasher.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Napp said:


> The weather is so horrible this week iit will be pointless to wash my hair. I guess i will be movin on to week 3 post wash. Surprisingly my hair smells nice.it still smells like vanilla.i can feel my roots coming in. Im not sure if its reversion or new growth though.its prolly a mix of both



Are you in VA Napp ?

Cause it has been so funky and humid down here, it is ridiculous


----------



## AlliCat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocOkgvpN_P0 

I can see more of her body than her hair. Whyy


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> wait....what?   why??





AlliCat said:


> No doubt she's a cue yt girl...but plz elaborate on the bold



LOL AlliCat & DrC, she looks so clean in the photos on her fan page. I tend to think of her as kinda grungy and dirty and I didn't like her beauty. I still don't prefer her beauty because she seen as an obnoxious sex symbol and I tend to like dainty innocence more but I can't deny that she looks great on her fan page and I'm impressed. She makes me want to wash my face, hair, and brush my teeth because her skin looks so clear, her hair is shiny, and her teeth are white and straight.


----------



## AlliCat

nappystorm said:


> The sister reminds me of Nichi, expert photo crasher.


Her hair lasted through the week nicely. my braidouts never last for more than 3 days  need to take notes from her!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ktybEochfo&feature=related I never realized how much hair she had, since it's always in a bun. She looks different with her hair down


----------



## AlliCat

I like the quality of her vids. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6ntmGdXXUw

Her hair looks so healthy and thick. one of my fave natchals on youtube


----------



## Napp

Curlybeauty said:


> Are you in VA Napp ?
> 
> Cause it has been so funky and humid down here, it is ridiculous



No im in ny.it has been raining almost everyday or is really humid and overcast.it would be a waste to do a fresh press just to have it go poof


----------



## Aireen

I've been watching this girl on Youtube for a while. She's *VERY pretty* in my opinion but there's something that's a little off putting about her though that I won't mention because it's minor and not something I should worry about. I like her though, we have similar style and taste in clothing and we even have some of the same items, scary...  He hair always looks a HAM though. erplexed This weave she has is one of the best ones yet and it's kinda raggedy as it is on the ends.  Her style and make up makes up for it though.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> I've been watching this girl on Youtube for a while. She's *VERY pretty* in my opinion but there's something that's a little off putting about her though that I won't mention because it's minor and not something I should worry about. I like her though, we have similar style and taste in clothing and we even have some of the same items, scary...  He hair always looks a HAM though. erplexed This weave she has is one of the best ones yet and it's kinda raggedy as it is on the ends.  Her style and make up makes up for it though.



She reminds me of that model Jasmine Sanders.


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> She reminds me of that model Jasmine Sanders.



Oh they have the same eyes.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Wow this is the shortest my hair has EVER been...ok since elementary school maybe.


----------



## NJoy

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Wow this is the shortest my hair has EVER been...ok since elementary school maybe.


 
Congratulations LaFemmeNaturelle!  I didn't even know that you chopped. Where have I been? You look awesome!


----------



## Geminigirl

Ok so I blow dried and I plaited, then I worked out now my roots are puffy. I tied my hair down tight until I coundn't stand it anymore and my hair still puffed up. What the heck! This makes me feel like what a waste. Any sugdestins? I was going for the ultimate stretch but let's see at happens 

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## NikkiQ

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Wow this is the shortest my hair has EVER been...ok since elementary school maybe.


 

Umm....what??? You chopped and didn't post any pics?!! 

Welcome to the natural side girlie! I can't wait to see that gorgeous mane of yours.


----------



## halee_J

Should I buy that wig nor not? Hmmm...I don't want to see my hair right now.


----------



## NikkiQ

13 months relaxer free today!!!


----------



## faithVA

The BSS I went to yesterday has a layaway


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Shut up!! Are you serious???


----------



## faithVA

Yep - Saw the sign as I walked towards the door and I burst out laughing. 

It's got to be for the hair right? I can't imagine you are laying away Eco Styler gel. 

Does (^^^), indicate you are responding to previous poster?

Cuz if not, then you weren't talking to me and uh Never Mind


----------



## 13StepsAhead

faithVA said:


> The BSS I went to yesterday has a layaway


 Now that's has to be the funniest thing I have seen in a long time. How much does the weave cost???


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Yep - Saw the sign as I walked towards the door and I burst out laughing.
> 
> It's got to be for the hair right? I can't imagine you are laying away Eco Styler gel.
> 
> Does (^^^), indicate you are responding to previous poster?
> 
> Cuz if not, then you weren't talking to me and uh Never Mind


 
Yeah that's what it means lol. Instead of quoting, I do that sometimes.


----------



## faithVA

13StepsAhead said:


> Now that's has to be the funniest thing I have seen in a long time. How much does the weave cost???


 
From what I have been told a pack can run you from $40 to $100. Was talking to my coworker and she said one of our other coworker's says she pays about $100 per pack.


----------



## Geminigirl

This is why it is ok that my wig was snatched off the day. It is not LHCF status but it is good enough for around here. It is a blow out that I put scurl on, so it is not cooperating.

So my hair started out like this and it was too wild so i plaited it again with some aloe gel on the ends....







and then I had this






which quickly turned to this, i blame the scurl






my hair was feeling dry and it was the only moisturizer i had, besides my cantu and well it just wasn't a good idea lol.


----------



## Geminigirl

I am not sure if I rambled this already but I am wondering if I am one of those naturals who's hair gets bigger before length cause I swear I have had this medium size fro forever. Of course fully stretched it is a lot bigger then this but it is still at the same dang length!!!!!!


----------



## SheenaVee

All these cheap 'deep' conditioners I'm trying are not working for me. Pay day needs to hurry up already so I can go and buy a good one.


----------



## faithVA

Geminigirl said:


> I am not sure if I rambled this already but I am wondering if I am one of those naturals who's hair gets bigger before length cause I swear I have had this medium size fro forever. Of course fully stretched it is a lot bigger then this but it is still at the same dang length!!!!!!


 
Do you have fine strands?


----------



## divachyk

faithVA said:


> The BSS I went to yesterday has a layaway


 
This is hilarious!!! For real, for real.


----------



## faithVA

divachyk said:


> This is hilarious!!! For real, for real.


 
For real, for real.  I should have taken a picture. Don't know what I was thinking. erplexed


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Folks pick the funniest stuff to  over, LOL. I need more coffee....


----------



## Napp

My edges are giving me the blues. I hate having rough edges and the rest of my hair looks fine! I wish there was something i could use that just relaxes the edges.


----------



## Vashti

Looks like it's time to replenish a few hair products under the sink.


----------



## AlliCat

@Myjourney2009 I think you're the one who asked about motions moisture plus? I was looking at the ingredients and it has "hydrolyzed silk". is that protein?? because if it isn't then I found my staple moisturizing DC 

*goes off to research*


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> @Myjourney2009 I think you're the one who asked about motions moisture plus? I was looking at the ingredients and it has "hydrolyzed silk". is that protein?? because if it isn't then I found my staple moisturizing DC
> 
> *goes off to research*



It's considered silk protein but AlliCat, it's all the way at then END — like literally the last ingredient on my bottle — so it won't really have an impact. It's the first 5 ingredients (some even extend it to 7) that really make up a product. I would still use it as a moisturizing DC.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen I think it's a psychological thing. I know it's there. Protein should not be in a product labeled "moisturizing"


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Aireen I think it's a psychological thing. I know it's there. Protein should not be in a product labeled "moisturizing"



AlliCat, there was a detailed explanation about why protein is sometimes in moisturizing conditioners on the site. The gist of it was that protein helps the hair hold moisture within, so a bit of protein is used in moisturizing conditioners to help the hair bind to the moisture being received. Although in this case that is almost like a minute amount since it's last place?

I freak out sometimes about protein too but I have to keep reminding myself as to why protein can be in moisture-rich conditioners.


----------



## DrC

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Folks pick the funniest stuff to  over, LOL. I need more coffee....



MyAngelEyez~C~U

Like  hair typing.  People believe in hair typing more than the end of the world ever happening


----------



## Geminigirl

faithVA said:


> Do you have fine strands?



yes very much so, I can make them medium coarse or thicker with protein. I know I need the protein.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Geminigirl

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Folks pick the funniest stuff to  over, LOL. I need more coffee....



yes, I wouldn't even feed into it. I seriously just noticed a lot of the people that used to be here are gone and seem to have been replaced by a younger cattier crowd.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Geminigirl

DrC said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U
> 
> Like  hair typing.  People believe in hair typing more than the end of the world ever happening



they were talking bout hair type so muoh idk what I am anymore lol.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U
> 
> Like  hair typing.  People believe in hair typing more than the end of the world ever happening



Girl, I might be one of them after this failed prediction on the 20th, I question December 21st 2012.


----------



## DrC

Geminigirl said:


> they were talking bout hair type so muoh idk what I am anymore lol.
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me




Right? I gave up on hair typing long ago when I realized someone with broke off edges who considers themselves an expert on hair typing has no idea what the **** she is talking about 



Aireen said:


> Girl, I might be one of them after this failed prediction on the 20th, I question December 21st 2012.



I know one thing.  I hope I reach WL by Dec 2012.


----------



## faithVA

Geminigirl said:


> yes very much so, I can make them medium coarse or thicker with protein. I know I need the protein.
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me


 
You can make them strong with protein but they will still be fine.

This is just my theory but if you have fine hair with a tight curl pattern, our hair just isn't heavy enough initially to hang down. We would need a lot more length to get it to hang. In the meantime while we are letting it grow out, we have to use products to weigh it down.

I am SL, fine strands, with very tight curl pattern, my hair shrinks up to about eyebrow length.  At some point it may start to hang but not sure when.

If you curl pattern isn't really small, maybe it will start to hang soon.

Like I said, this is just my opinion. An observation based on my own hair.


----------



## allmundjoi

Geminigirl said:


> yes, I wouldn't even feed into it. I seriously just noticed a lot of the people that used to be here are gone and seem to have been replaced by a younger cattier crowd.
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me



I noticed this. When I look at archived threads I see all these members that I don't see anymore. Even threads from late 2010. Either they no longer frequent LHCF or they changed their username. Idk.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## faithVA

allmundjoi said:


> I noticed this. When I look at archived threads I see all these members that I don't see anymore. Even threads from late 2010. Either they no longer frequent LHCF or they changed their username. Idk.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


 
People disappeared after the forum change over issues. Then more people have disappeared after January. The board just seems to get quieter and quieter.  I haven't been here a year yet, and it is much quieter than when I first joined.


----------



## nappystorm

.....


----------



## allmundjoi

faithVA said:


> People disappeared after the forum change over issues. Then more people have disappeared after January. The board just seems to get quieter and quieter.  I haven't been here a year yet, and it is much quieter than when I first joined.



What was the change over issue? And when you say quieter do you mean less bickering, less shocking thread topics...?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## divachyk

Napp said:


> My edges are giving me the blues. I hate having rough edges and the rest of my hair looks fine! I wish there was something i could use that just relaxes the edges.


I'm relaxed not sure if you are but I love Bee Mine Curly Butter on my edges. Apply it with a toothbrush used only for hair and I got me so baby fine edges. It provides soft hold, no flaking. I use that for edges/nape.



Aireen said:


> @AlliCat, there was a detailed explanation about why protein is sometimes in moisturizing conditioners on the site. The gist of it was that protein helps the hair hold moisture within, so a bit of protein is used in moisturizing conditioners to help the hair bind to the moisture being received. Although in this case that is almost like a minute amount since it's last place?
> 
> I freak out sometimes about protein too but I have to keep reminding myself as to why protein can be in moisture-rich conditioners.


@Aireen, agreed. You're explanation is similar to what I remember about why protein is in the conditioner.



AlliCat said:


> @Aireen I think it's a psychological thing. I know it's there. Protein should not be in a product labeled "moisturizing"


@AlliCat, something about wheat protein (Kenra), my wavy hairs love it. I say wavy as I know folk tired of me preaching about my under processed hair so I flipped it and said wavy...just playing for all the hair hypesters who want to side eye me in any way for saying wavy ...but seriously do, my hair loves it!


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> I know one thing.  I hope I reach WL by Dec 2012.



I know, right? I wanna swing my hair and whiplash the sinners left behind before God takes me to the upper room.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Geminigirl said:


> yes, I wouldn't even feed into it. I seriously just noticed a lot of the people that used to be here are gone and seem to have been replaced by a younger cattier crowd.
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me





allmundjoi said:


> I noticed this. When I look at archived threads I see all these members that I don't see anymore. Even threads from late 2010. Either they no longer frequent LHCF or they changed their username. Idk.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX





faithVA said:


> People disappeared after the forum change over issues. Then more people have disappeared after January. The board just seems to get quieter and quieter.  I haven't been here a year yet, and it is much quieter than when I first joined.



I think some of that has to do with there being more natural-themed threads than relaxed-themed thread over the past year or so. I think folks are still here, they just lurk more. I find myself lurking more than posting, especially compared to when I first joined. It's just reflects, to a degree,how well people are doing on their journeys.

ETA: I think there ARE more BS-themed threads lately, and I try to avoid those like the freakin' plague...I ain't got time....


----------



## Aireen

Oh boy.   nappystorm, I'm just gonna sit here and observe this conversation with my giggles.


----------



## Aireen

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> ETA: I think there ARE more BS-themed threads lately, and *I try to avoid those like the freakin' plague...I ain't got time....*



    I know what you mean. I can't resist going in but I'm not even natural and sometimes the BS threads look a HOT MESS. Plus I'm all about the LOA so... come back when you're WL/HL.


----------



## nappystorm

Aireen said:


> Oh boy.   @nappystorm, I'm just gonna sit here and observe this conversation with my giggles.


Aireen I've been lurking since 06 and posters were having the same convo about the catty new members and the "good ole days". That's not the only reason I'm


----------



## EllePixie

Good day...


----------



## Aireen

nappystorm said:


> Aireen I've been lurking since 06 and posters were having the same convo about the catty new members and the "good ole days". That's not the only reason I'm



I'm laughing because I'm one of those catty, young, new members hahaha.  I was kind of waiting for someone to get offended and post but no one did.  

Nah but for real, I lurked before I joined and it was a lot more close than it is now. A lot of the posters I remember as being frequent or popular no longer post.


----------



## Aireen

EllePixie said:


> Good day...



ELLEPIXIE! I'ma need you to stop lurking in RT, poppin' random times, saying "good day" or "lurking in, lurking out".


----------



## EllePixie

Aireen said:


> ELLEPIXIE! I'ma need you to stop lurking in RT, poppin' random times, saying "good day" or "lurking in, lurking out".



LOL I can't help it, I'm subbed to the thread! There's always some sippin' in here...

People have been talking about the good ol' days since before I stopped lurking...so I guess they are long gone. At least we aren't still having threads about people threatening to not renew their sub if the site layout gets changed one more time and the site is down over the weekend.


----------



## nappystorm

Aireen said:


> I'm laughing because I'm one of those catty, young, new members hahaha.  I was kind of waiting for someone to get offended and post but no one did.
> 
> Nah but for real, I lurked before I joined and it was a lot more close than it is now. A lot of the posters I remember as being frequent or popular no longer post.


You must not been around when RT was in the Off Topic section. Posters have always cut a fool but they never really cut one in the Hair Section.


----------



## Aireen

nappystorm said:


> You must not been around when RT was in the Off Topic section. Posters have always cut a fool but they never really cut one in the Hair Section.



Nah, I wasn't paying then and didn't know about OT so I don't know. I've heard stories though... A lot of clique behaviour.


----------



## HauteHippie

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> It's just reflects, to a degree,how well people are doing on their journeys.
> 
> ETA: I think there ARE more BS-themed threads lately, and I try to avoid those like the freakin' plague...I ain't got time....



I agree, I lurk more (kind of like before I paid) nowadays.

The cattiness baffles me; I used yo try to be a voice of reason, but some people are catty for no reason. I just sit back now thinking, "Geez, Louise! That woman is old enough to be your mama!" It's just disrespectful. I happen to know my mother has friends on the forum; I can't mess around and get popped in real life!

Besides, we're all here for the very same reasons and should respect one another.


Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Aireen

EllePixie said:


> LOL I can't help it, I'm subbed to the thread! There's always some sippin' in here...
> 
> People have been talking about the good ol' days since before I stopped lurking...so I guess they are long gone. *At least we aren't still having threads about people threatening to not renew their sub if the site layout gets changed one more time and the site is down over the weekend.*



LAWD THAT WAS ANNOYING! People complaining about thanks was annoying too. I mean I did say I didn't get mine back but it's not like I cared enough to go ON AND ONNNN.


----------



## PPGbubbles

I want to frost my tips, I found my inspiration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aio3NecAypM


----------



## EllePixie

PPGbubbles said:


> I want to frost my tips, I found my inspiration
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aio3NecAypM



PPGbubbles that's really cute! Just be careful since your ends are the weakest part of your hair anyway. I can't wait until my red hair is just tips.


----------



## nappystorm

Aireen said:


> Nah, I wasn't paying then and didn't know about OT so I don't know. I've heard stories though... A lot of clique behaviour.


Oh okay. Trust me, things have calmed down alot. Even the reincarnated fonts aren't as crunk as they used to be


----------



## EllePixie

Aireen said:


> LAWD THAT WAS ANNOYING! People complaining about thanks was annoying too. I mean I did say I didn't get mine back but it's not like I cared enough to go ON AND ONNNN.



Hahaha, you didn't know that virtual thanks are everything? I wonder how some people would like NC...one poster told another she was considering suing her the other week.


----------



## nappystorm

EllePixie said:


> @PPGbubbles that's really cute! Just be careful since your ends are the weakest part of your hair anyway. I can't wait until my red hair is just tips.


That is pretty. I may do it next summer


----------



## PPGbubbles

EllePixie said:


> @PPGbubbles that's really cute! Just be careful since your ends are the weakest part of your hair anyway. I can't wait until my red hair is just tips.


 
I have never had color before so I am going to frost to see how I like it. I dont think I can commit to a full head of color yet  So if this turns out to be a disaster I wont be too sad about cutting my ends 

I need to enjoy my hair!


----------



## Aireen

nappystorm said:


> Oh okay. Trust me, things have calmed down alot. Even the reincarnated fonts aren't as crunk as they used to be



Too much drama for a dang hair site. All I wanna do is grow some dang hair.


----------



## EllePixie

PPGbubbles said:


> I have never had color before so I am going to frost to see how I like it. I dont think I can commit to a full head of color yet  So if this turns out to be a disaster I wont be too sad about cutting my ends
> 
> I need to enjoy my hair!



oh I definitely agree! Wasn't trying to convince you to not do it. Just don't use Feria, it made my hair sooo dry. Blech


----------



## nappystorm

EllePixie said:


> Hahaha, you didn't know that virtual thanks are everything? I wonder how some people would like NC...one poster told another she was considering suing her the other week.


Heeeyyy!!! Some of us work hard for them Thanks


----------



## allmundjoi

EllePixie said:


> Hahaha, you didn't know that virtual thanks are everything? I wonder how some people would like NC...one poster told another she was considering suing her the other week.



Now with the phone app, which I use 98% of the time, we can't say 'thanks' b/c its not an option yet (at least not on my droid x and iphone. I have to go to the browser then to the website to 'thank' folks.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Aireen

EllePixie said:


> Hahaha, you didn't know that virtual thanks are everything? I wonder how some people would like NC...one poster told another she was considering suing her the other week.



... No thank you LHCF is enough.


----------



## PPGbubbles

EllePixie said:


> oh I definitely agree! Wasn't trying to convince you to not do it. Just don't use Feria, it made my hair sooo dry. Blech


 
EllePixie I am looking into Garnier frosting/highlighting kit


----------



## EllePixie

nappystorm said:


> Heeeyyy!!! Some of us work hard for them Thanks



Here guh, lemme throw you a freebie. lol

I do think it's funny that is seems the more thanks you have the more people "listen" to you.


----------



## nappystorm

EllePixie said:


> Here guh, lemme throw you a freebie. lol
> 
> I do think it's funny that is seems the more thanks you have the more people "listen" to you.


----------



## EllePixie

PPGbubbles said:


> EllePixie I am looking into Garnier frosting/highlighting kit



PPGbubbles I never used that but I liked the Herbashine a lot. Does the frosting kit use bleach? When I used Loreal Chunking, my hair turned into old rubberbands. I was relaxed but still, I was like good lord - I had always been able to do whatever to my hair (like color it then go to swim team practice the same day - yes I  was a mess), but that mess to' it UP!


----------



## PPGbubbles

So I took the time to read what going on in here....yalll are mad funny!

I do miss the entertainment that RT provided. it was just waaayyyy too messy at times


----------



## EllePixie

Aireen said:


> ... No thank you LHCF is enough.



Aireen they wouldn't let you in anyway you have a reelaaaaaaxer!


----------



## PPGbubbles

EllePixie said:


> @PPGbubbles I never used that but I liked the Herbashine a lot. Does the frosting kit use bleach? When I used Loreal Chunking, my hair turned into old rubberbands. I was relaxed but still, I was like good lord - I had always been able to do whatever to my hair (like color it then go to swim team practice the same day - yes I was a mess), but that mess to' it UP!


 
EllePixie I just check no bleach just peroxide and ammonia. Still bad stuff but Im feeling wreckless lol


----------



## Aireen

EllePixie said:


> Aireen they wouldn't let you in anyway you have a reelaaaaaaxer!



LOL girl I know. I reject anyway, I'm that much of a queen bee.


----------



## Aireen

Double post.


----------



## Aireen

EllePixie said:


> Here guh, lemme throw you a freebie. lol
> 
> I do think it's funny that is seems the more thanks you have the more people "listen" to you.



Then you have those people that FIGHT for more thanks apparently...  There was a question in OT about thanks and if you think people compete for it and I'm thinking what the hell kind of thread is this? Why would people compete for thanks and why does this need a thread?! Although, I do suspect one poster of fighting for thanks but I won't get into that.


----------



## Aireen

OMG Y'ALL! I saw some notice so I thought I got banned and RT got poofed again. I was about to get pissed like "UGH NO ONE MENTIONED NAMES OR NOTHIN'! WHY DOES THIS THREAD HAVE TO KEEP GETTING SENT TO THE GRAVEYARD?!" It turned out to be an error.


----------



## PPGbubbles

Aireen said:


> OMG Y'ALL! I saw some notice so I thought I got banned and RT got poofed again. I was about to get pissed like "UGH NO ONE MENTIONED NAMES OR NOTHIN'! WHY DOES THIS THREAD HAVE TO KEEP GETTING SENT TO THE GRAVEYARD?!" It turned out to be an error.


 
Aireen Gurl I saw the same weird message, I thought RT was gone 
I frantically hit f5 and was relieved.


----------



## faithVA

allmundjoi said:


> What was the change over issue? And when you say quieter do you mean less bickering, less shocking thread topics...?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


 
They were moving the forum to a new server and it just didn't go as planned. So they switched it back to this one.

And quieter, I mean there aren't as many postings, in the hair area. I don't know about the other areas since I only started reading those when the hair section slowed down. Sometimes during the afternoon, you might get 5 to 10 posts during 30 minutes.


----------



## Aireen

PPGbubbles said:


> Aireen Gurl I saw the same weird message, I thought RT was gone
> I frantically hit f5 and was relieved.



MHMM! Hence my CAPS!


----------



## Aireen

I keep having to hit f5. This is a conspiracy against us, y'all. Some type of subliminal warning.


----------



## EllePixie

Aireen said:


> Then you have those people that FIGHT for more thanks apparently...  There was a question in OT about thanks and if you think people compete for it and I'm thinking what the hell kind of thread is this? Why would people compete for thanks and why does this need a thread?! Although, I do suspect one poster of fighting for thanks but I won't get into that.



How does one "fight" for thanks??


----------



## allmundjoi

faithVA said:


> They were moving the forum to a new server and it just didn't go as planned. So they switched it back to this one.
> 
> And quieter, I mean there aren't as many postings, in the hair area. I don't know about the other areas since I only started reading those when the hair section slowed down. Sometimes during the afternoon, you might get 5 to 10 posts during 30 minutes.



Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Aireen

EllePixie said:


> How does one "fight" for thanks??



That's what I want to know but after that thread I noticed the habit in maybe only one poster. It still seems far-fetched though.


----------



## PPGbubbles

This error message is low key annoying im out  mya patience is thin today


----------



## EllePixie

PPGbubbles said:


> EllePixie I just check no bleach just peroxide and ammonia. Still bad stuff but Im feeling wreckless lol



Good luck and do a strand test!!


----------



## Aireen

PPGbubbles said:


> This error message is low key annoying im out  mya patience is thin today



I'm telling you girl, it's a way to keep us in check. The nappies and the self-hating relaxed ladies have to stay in line.


----------



## AlliCat

Co-washed w/ One n Only Argan Oil Moisture Repair Conditioner (whew long name) after my workout. Now scalp is all tingly from the JBCO+peppermint oil concoction


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Aireen said:


> I'm telling you girl, it's a way to keep us in check. The nappies and the self-hating relaxed ladies have to stay in line.



 girl you are funny


----------



## Aireen

13StepsAhead said:


> girl you are funny



LOL thanks, chica. I'm in a talkative mood today.


----------



## Aireen

See it's calm now and no f5ing, I'm sticking with my conspiracy theory.


----------



## allmundjoi

Used the SM Curl & Style milk on my twists last pm (semidry hair). I didn't seal w/oil. My twist out this am was uber uber soft with mad definition. Softest twist out yet.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## divachyk

I was keeping up but you ladies have totally lost me with your recent convo. Off to find new friends. lol. j/k


----------



## Napp

Aireen said:


> Then you have those people that FIGHT for more thanks apparently...  There was a question in OT about thanks and if you think people compete for it and I'm thinking what the hell kind of thread is this? Why would people compete for thanks and why does this need a thread?! Although, I do suspect one poster of fighting for thanks but I won't get into that.




oh i made that thread...i always keep seeing on other boards that people fight for thanks so i wanted to see what LHCF thought....


----------



## Aireen

Napp, no nothing against you or anything I just NEVER took the time to notice it before so when the thread was made I was thinking, _"Wow is it THAT serious that a little option to click on can cause so much controversy?!"_ Like I said, I'm still suspicious about the theory per say but if I were to take it seriously, I would say I did notice one particular poster seems to.


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk said:


> I was keeping up but you ladies have totally lost me with your recent convo. Off to find new friends. lol. j/k



You and me both  divachyk


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> I was keeping up but you ladies have totally lost me with your recent convo. Off to find new friends. lol. j/k



  Ouch!


----------



## hairsothick

My Stock n Go order arrives tomorrow. *happy dance*


----------



## AlliCat

My mom just told me my grandma said(thick Jamaican accent): "Tell Allison she must keep her hair like that, It looks so elegant" awww. Why do I have the biggest grin on my face lol. I'm extra motivated now


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Aireen said:


> Napp, no nothing against you or anything I just NEVER took the time to notice it before so when the thread was made I was thinking, _"Wow is it THAT serious that a little option to click on can cause so much controversy?!"_ Like I said, I'm still suspicious about the theory per say but if I were to take it seriously, *I would say I did notice one particular poster seems to.*



I've noticed several posters have done this, I'm just sayin


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> My mom just told me my grandma said(thick Jamaican accent): "Tell Allison she must keep her hair like that, It looks so elegant" awww. Why do I have the biggest grin on my face lol. I'm extra motivated now



Lucky, my mum's side of my family is not impressed by my hair. All the ladies are trying to beat me to WL. I'm like, "Mum, you can, you've already BEEN WL!"  She doesn't know though that I may extend my goal to HL, HA! Maybe my dad's side will be impressed. I wish I got the same attention you're getting, I'd be motivated too!


----------



## Aireen

13StepsAhead said:


> I've noticed several posters have done this, I'm just sayin



I think I'm just selectively oblivious. I choose not to believe that members would go to such an extent.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Aireen said:


> I think I'm just selectively oblivious. I choose not to believe that members would go to such an extent.



 girl have you seen some of the threads around hear.... they are just hilarious, sometimes I'm just like C'mon Son "no she didn't just say that" or "are they really arguing over that" or "there are some major e-gangstas around here". After LHCF I believe ANYthing is possible.


----------



## Aireen

13StepsAhead said:


> girl have you seen some of the threads around hear.... they are just hilarious, sometimes I'm just like C'mon Son "no she didn't just say that" or "are they really arguing over that" or "there are some major e-gangstas around here". After LHCF I believe ANYthing is possible.



Yeah some of them are just too... too much. There was one before that had some silly argument and I tried my best to read it. I even went back and posted that the ladies were just too much. Anyway, never ended up reading the thread, it got locked, and drowned. I don't even remember what it was about.

The HairCrush threads are just...  I'm don't think I'm going to bother to read about members fighting about how much nap she has or lack thereof. 

The ones that really have me    are the ones that are seemingly innocent but turn horribly wrong because someone got a little sand in an old boo-boo and start picking a fight.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen that seems like good motivation too! I wish I had family to track growth with. More times it's like "wait my hair is already long in real life...I just be hairexic....so..why am I aiming for toe length again"


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Aireen said:


> Yeah some of them are just too... too much. There was one before that had some silly argument and I tried my best to read it. I even went back and posted that the ladies were just too much. Anyway, never ended up reading the thread, it got locked, and drowned. I don't even remember what it was about.
> 
> The HairCrush threads are just...  I'm don't think I'm going to bother to read about members fighting about how much nap she has or lack thereof.
> 
> T*he ones that really have me    are the ones that are seemingly innocent but turn horribly wrong because someone got a little sand in an old boo-boo and start picking a fight. :look*:



Yea those are hilarious... That's why I've been lurking on and off because it becomes almost predictable how certain threads will go (depending on who comments or what is said)


----------



## AlliCat

Everyone's celebrating Victoria day right now. I'm not gonna lie, knowing this area I'm hoping these sounds are really fireworks


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Aireen that seems like good motivation too! I wish I had family to track growth with. More times it's like "wait my hair is already long in real life...I just be hairexic....so..why am I aiming for toe length again"



My mum and dad are divorced so I know when I visit him he'll probably be showing off about my hair and regimen, I'll tell you about the embarrassment when it happens.


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Everyone's celebrating Victoria day right now. I'm not gonna lie, knowing this area I'm hoping these sounds are really fireworks



I was supposed to go to Wonderland but I became too lazy. Rather spend my days and money at home, too much going out lately and too much junk food. Speaking of, I'm going out tomorrow. I better pick up that castor oil like DrC mentioned.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> My mum and dad are divorced so I know when I visit him he'll probably be showing off about my hair and regimen, I'll tell you about the embarrassment when it happens.



Lol don't lie...you're excited  



Aireen said:


> I was supposed to go to Wonderland but I became too lazy. Rather spend my days and money at home, too much going out lately and too much junk food. Speaking of, I'm going out tomorrow. I better pick up that castor oil like @DrC mentioned.



Why don't you kill 2 birds with one stone...and use it on your scalp too


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Lol don't lie...you're excited
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you kill 2 birds with one stone...and use it on your scalp too



LOL hell yeah I'm excited.  I just hope he doesn't touch my hair. I'm getting to the point where I don't feel comfortable when people do.

Yep, I need my edges to grow out.  SLOWPOKE kind of progress.


----------



## Aireen

13StepsAhead said:


> Yea those are hilarious... That's why I've been lurking on and off because it becomes almost predictable how certain threads will go (depending on who comments or what is said)



13StepsAhead, I just do mah EllePixie "lurking in, lurking out" type of post but with something snarkly like, "You ladies are asking for it." "Y'all make it too easy..." Or whatever.


----------



## EllePixie

Aireen said:


> 13StepsAhead, I just do mah EllePixie "lurking in, lurking out" type of post but with something snarkly like, "You ladies are asking for it." "Y'all make it too easy..." Or whatever.



LOL yea Aireen then you get accused of being an instigator!


----------



## Aireen

EllePixie said:


> LOL yea Aireen then you get accused of being an instigator!



   I know, right? SIIIGH! Staying wrong in these parts.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen I just saw your fb message


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Aireen I just saw your fb message



   Sigh.


----------



## NaturalLibra

Ugh when I have my hair out I wanna put it away so it'll just do it's thing and grow without me checking every 5 minutes and the minute I put in a longer term PS I want it out within the week... Make up your mind kid! 

Happy Victoria day to anyone who cares!


----------



## Aireen

NaturalLibra said:


> Ugh when I have my hair out I wanna put it away so it'll just do it's thing and grow without me checking every 5 minutes and the minute I put in a longer term PS I want it out within the week... Make up your mind kid!
> 
> Happy Victoria day to anyone who cares!



You're probably over-excited that's what happens to me when I'm making progress.

Happy Victoria Day!


----------



## AlliCat

NaturalLibra said:


> Ugh when I have my hair out I wanna put it away so it'll just do it's thing and grow without me checking every 5 minutes and the minute I put in a longer term PS I want it out within the week... Make up your mind kid!
> 
> Happy Victoria day to anyone who cares!



I'm really hoping this isn't the case with me  In the past when I've gotten cornrows I forget about my hair and focus on other areas of my life. Then I start paying attention to my hair when I realize it's beginning to lock 

What PS are you wearing now NaturalLibra?


----------



## AlliCat

Only have 2 moisturizers right now. I feel so free lol. Still trying to figure out what to do with my Redken Heat Glide and Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum. CHI Silk Infusion has taken over the serum/heat protectant category...


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Only have 2 moisturizers right now. I feel so free lol. Still trying to figure out what to do with my Redken Heat Glide and Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum. CHI Silk Infusion has taken over the serum/heat protectant category...



You can mix a little of one of them with your CHI each time or give them away if you're coming to the meet up I know someone would really love to have the PM SSS.


----------



## Aireen

The ladies here with short but super thick hair make me think their hair is TBL, even if I'm staring at APL or SL hair, it'll still seem like their hair is WL+.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> The ladies here with short but super thick hair make me think their hair is TBL, even if I'm staring at APL or SL hair, it'll still seem like their hair is WL+.



How is that possible *scratches head* is there lean back action?


----------



## Napp

my roots are starting to annoy me. my hair doesn't hang right no mo' *pouts*


----------



## AlliCat

This blog post http://www.justgrowalready.com/2011/05/washing-in-braids-has-changed-my-life.html in againstallodds blog is seriously making me consider buying a dryer so I can take up rollersetting. Gorgeous


----------



## NaturalLibra

AlliCat said:


> What PS are you wearing now NaturalLibra?



Grrr I was just typing up a longer response when my App crashed. ( I'm prone to long-windedness) 

Anyways to be short Crochet braids are my alternative when not under a wig. Maybe I just need to co-wash and I'll feel less antsy.


----------



## Napp

AlliCat said:


> This blog post http://www.justgrowalready.com/2011/05/washing-in-braids-has-changed-my-life.html in againstallodds blog is seriously making me consider buying a dryer so I can take up rollersetting. Gorgeous



if i were to relax this would be my main style

im still thinking i might relax at the end of the year if i cant figure this straight haired "natural" thing out.

im jealous of Your Cheeziness


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> How is that possible *scratches head* is there lean back action?



No.  My eyes play tricks on me. erplexed


----------



## Honey Bee

I'm getting a Dominican blow-out this week and, even though I go to a good salon, I'm scared to death of all that heat.  Back in the day, I never even thought about it, but since the board, it's definitely become a 'thing'.  I need LHCF-rehab.


----------



## EllePixie

Are Dominican blow outs super damaging? I've always wanted one...my mom told me her hair was so swingy...she has a relaxer though.


----------



## Softerlove

Plz let this braid out with flexi rods
at the end come out beautiful! Or I will look a mess at work tomorrow 

 4G


----------



## Aireen

I think I'm done experimenting with whether or not I want bangs. I rather have a side part with longer hair.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

EllePixie said:


> Are Dominican blow outs super damaging? I've always wanted one...my mom told me her hair was so swingy...she has a relaxer though.


@EllePixie personally Ithink it would be too much of a risk because those blowdryers ar HOT. When I was relaxed I used to get them all the time and they use to burn the heck out of my scalp, so I can only imagine what it used to do to my har


----------



## EllePixie

13StepsAhead said:


> @EllePixie personally Ithink it would be too much of a risk because those blowdryers ar HOT. When I was relaxed I used to get them all the time and they use to burn the heck out of my scalp, so I can only imagine what it used to do to my har



13StepsAhead Gotcha! I shall refrain.


----------



## choctaw

Using oil rinses and twists to survive another season of swimming. I rinse hair with water before and after pool. No tangles or dryness when I wash hair.


----------



## KimPossibli

I refuse to by any more products... I just refuse.. 

I'm trying to stop obsessing over my hair.. its just gonna do what it do.. 

Its probably for the best anyway..I would bc. if I thought I could pull off any half decent styles at 3 inches.. 

stupse


----------



## Lissa0821

I was little overzealous with the One N Only Argan oil styling cream on Sunday and my hair is limp.  No headband or bobby pins is changing the fact that I have too much product in my hair but at least it is pulled back off my face.


----------



## divachyk

Sealing is so unnecessary (for me) since I now use a good, quality moisturizer. I guess I'll rid myself of oils through pre-poos.


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk what are you using to moisturize again?


----------



## Rocky91

I'm hella jealous of relaxed heads sometimes....cause detangling is beginning to become a bore again.
*eyes scissors to go back to bob*


----------



## greenandchic

Sitting here with a homemade DC on my head that I slept in.  Soooo don't feel like doing my hair today (doing work from home).


----------



## PPGbubbles

Rocky91 said:


> I'm hella jealous of relaxed heads sometimes....cause detangling is beginning to become a bore again.
> **eyes scissors to go back to bob**


 
 stop eyeing those scissors missy


----------



## PPGbubbles

I am rocking the perfect cornrow out!

I am wondering why I abanoded this style... My hair grew so much doing this back in the day. and it looks better with the added length.

I am starting to think that Tresseme Naturals makes the perfect leave in for me. All I have to so is add coconut oil or rice bran oil and life is great.


----------



## Rocky91

^^I can't help it, man....I'm LAZY and now that I actually have to section off and stuff again....hmph.
and i needs pics of this fab cornrow-out or it didn't happen.


----------



## lana

I can't help it if she didn't like my answer. A family member asked me what she should be using on her kids hair...it was dry as the desert when I touched it. She said she's conditioning it...but I wasn't moist, didn't feel hydrated at all. So I said, "You're not going to like the sound of this, it has such a stigma (for non-LHCF it does)...try S-curl." 

She looked at me like I had sprouted two heads. I told her why it works for naturally curly hair like her kids have...but hey....not my problem.


----------



## PPGbubbles

Rocky91 said:


> ^^I can't help it, man....I'm LAZY and now that I actually have to section off and stuff again....hmph.
> and i needs pics of this fab cornrow-out *or it didn't happen.*


 
Rocky91  @ the bolded lol I put a pic in the everyday hair section

I find it easier to be lazy with length. I was never able to wash and detangle well without sectioning... My kinks wouldnt allow it. washing loose= 1 hour or more of detangling 

sections= about 15 mins detangling  

my hair is just acting right lately and I am enjoying shrunken styles and working with my texture more.


----------



## cheri109

I think I am addicted to Dominican blow outserplexed, I get one almost every week. I just love the way my hair feels when I get them done and I  only pay $15 cause I bring my own product. My hair never comes out right when I do it myself and it has been growing well, but I know I need to learn how to do my own hair. I tried to roller set and just wrap but my roots are no joke even after a fresh perm. I have tried to cut down to just blowing the roots but cant seem to get to the point where I can just do nothing


----------



## Myjourney2009

lana said:


> I can't help it if she didn't like my answer. A family member asked me what she should be using on her kids hair...it was dry as the desert when I touched it. She said she's conditioning it...but I wasn't moist, didn't feel hydrated at all. So I said, "You're not going to like the sound of this, it has such a stigma (for non-LHCF it does)...try S-curl."
> 
> She looked at me like I had sprouted two heads. I told her why it works for naturally curly hair like her kids have...but hey....not my problem.


 

  ...............


----------



## allmundjoi

Thank ya LHCF! I did a twist out today that was sooooo pretty! They just keep getting better and better. This time a did a flat twist in the front on the left and placed a flower clip in the bantu knot at the end of it. I didn't even know what the heck it was until LHCF.  And I gave Hawaiian Silky 14n1 another chance. I used it before on my transitioning hair and I didn't like it. Also use SM Style & Curl Milk, wouldn't have even purchased it, but some LHCFers loved it. I am embracing this journey. My research time is almost over...I will be back to the grind soon. I hope I can keep this up.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## AlliCat

I need a new halfwig for work. the one I have on now is on its very last leg  I'm thinking Sabina or another Vera.


----------



## Geminigirl

faithVA said:


> You can make them strong with protein but they will still be fine.
> 
> This is just my theory but if you have fine hair with a tight curl pattern, our hair just isn't heavy enough initially to hang down. We would need a lot more length to get it to hang. In the meantime while we are letting it grow out, we have to use products to weigh it down.
> 
> I am SL, fine strands, with very tight curl pattern, my hair shrinks up to about eyebrow length.  At some point it may start to hang but not sure when.
> 
> If you curl pattern isn't really small, maybe it will start to hang soon.
> 
> Like I said, this is just my opinion. An observation based on my own hair.



@faithVA yeah I noticed this too. Some times I can get some good hang when using products to weigh down, but not full stretch. I totally agree with you though.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009, you hair in your siggy is bomb! Love the blunt ends.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> @Myjourney2009, you hair in your siggy is bomb! Love the blunt ends.


 
Aireen

Thanks for the compliment.

I am hoping they remain that blunt. I think once I hit APL that I will use a strong protein at 3 inches from the bottom to help them along. My hair likes protein but I've never used a strong one so I hope it does not turn into a disaster. I only relax my nape every other relaxer and I dont go as straight as the rest of the head


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> Aireen
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> I am hoping they remain that blunt. I think once I hit APL that I will use a strong protein at 3 inches from the bottom to help them along. My hair likes protein but I've never used a strong one so I hope it does not turn into a disaster. I only relax my nape every other relaxer and I dont go as straight as the rest of the head



Well, your hair looks GREAT! I like that idea of doing protein only on the ends.


----------



## destine2grow

Finally flat twist my entire head. I need to now learn to keep my hands out and try to make these last a week. I will wash and co wash with the flat twist.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> Well, your hair looks GREAT! I like that idea of doing protein only on the ends.


 

Thanks again I am rather proud of myself. I saw someone doing that on YT and thought it made a lot of sense. When I reach that point I am thinking of using this: http://www.amazon.com/Nexxus-Aloxxi...iewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

I have a bunch of Palmers hair success penetrating deep conditioner that I will probably use first. Decisions decisions...

I will probably do it 1x a month


----------



## divachyk

Itgirl
 I obsess in spurts. When things are well, I don't obsess over it, when things are not so well, then I'm obsessing.

AlliCat
Moisturizer: Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer



AlliCat said:


> I need a new halfwig for work. the one I have on now is on its very last leg  I'm thinking Sabina or another Vera.


Why not a lace front instead? I love my LF Serena but my hair is doing so well that I'm not ready to wear the LF just yet. Was saving it for crummy hair days/weeks. I could never pull off my HW looking realistic.


----------



## divachyk

My hair feels nice and balanced. Never thought I'd see the day. But, now that I'm finally balanced, I wonder -- how do I keep it here.


----------



## Geminigirl

My mom saw one of my hair pics and she goes "can you help me grow my hair?"  Uhhhh no, I tired several times but I refuse. She has maybe an inch or less of hair and it stays dry. She's always raking a comb thru it, she never moisturizes, just NO! Bless her heart but NO! I can't even believe that accidently came out her mouth, cause it had to be an accident, because she doesn't listen, and I refuse to help. Not even after seeing how far I have come and she def knows how she used to keep my hair. She just got through telling me how someone jacked her hair up at a salon. She stays going any old place to get it done, letting anyone do whatever to it and wondering why it's still a cm long, like NO mom. just give up. You and high maintenance spelled funny on youtube, just need to keep it as is. oh well I still love her but that was kinda funny and irritated me at the same time


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk said:


> Why not a lace front instead? I love my LF Serena but my hair is doing so well that I'm not ready to wear the LF just yet. Was saving it for crummy hair days/weeks. *I could never pull off my HW looking realistic.*



divachyk  bolded is what I was thinking about LFs. Halfwigs are cheaper and IMO look more realistic...guess it just depends how you style it...but I looked up Serena and it's pretty and similar to the halfwig I want


----------



## Geminigirl

divachyk said:


> My hair feels nice and balanced. Never thought I'd see the day. But, now that I'm finally balanced, I wonder -- how do I keep it here.



right? Every time I get my hair like that, I start doing all kinds of things and throw it off again. I say whatever your doing keep it up and keep it simple.


----------



## Geminigirl

allmundjoi said:


> Thank ya LHCF! I did a twist out today that was sooooo pretty! They just keep getting better and better. This time a did a flat twist in the front on the left and placed a flower clip in the bantu knot at the end of it. I didn't even know what the heck it was until LHCF.  And I gave Hawaiian Silky 14n1 another chance. I used it before on my transitioning hair and I didn't like it. Also use SM Style & Curl Milk, wouldn't have even purchased it, but some LHCFers loved it. I am embracing this journey. My research time is almost over...I will be back to the grind soon. I hope I can keep this up.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX




uhhhh what is that an xray of? I think it's a female based on the pic at the bottom, but wth?!?


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk can you make a blog? pretty please


----------



## divachyk

AlliCat said:


> @divachyk  bolded is what I was thinking about LFs. Halfwigs are cheaper and IMO look more realistic...guess it just depends how you style it...but I looked up Serena and it's pretty and similar to the halfwig I want


Serena looked suspect on the shelf but I do like her on. I could never get the HW hair line to blend. I wore headbands but nada worked.



Geminigirl said:


> right? Every time I get my hair like that, I start doing all kinds of things and throw it off again. I say whatever your doing keep it up and keep it simple.


I know right. I will keep on the same path.


----------



## divachyk

AlliCat a blog of what? Me? Lol, no one wants to hear about my 2 minutes of fame. I have a LHCF blog but that's it. I see you're blogging it and have great articles.


----------



## AlliCat

LOL a hair blog. You have a lot to say in RT might as well get it all out divachyk


----------



## Curlybeauty

Still hanging on to this weave. As soon as I get a friday or Saturday off, it will be coming out so I can get a touch up.

I hope to be weave free for the rest of the year, but my boo gets back in November, and I'm trying to be flyyyyy *insert hair flip*

Plus I want to be BSB by December...I need to weave this mess back up..


----------



## AlliCat

Curlybeauty how was vegas? you barely post anymore


----------



## Curlybeauty

At the latest, I will get a touch up on the 10th of June.

So in September I will get another one, and then another one for Christmas 

Right in time for the holidays!!!


----------



## SpicyPisces

4 more weeks until my touchup


----------



## AlliCat

3 months until mine


----------



## NikkiQ

13 months since my last one 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## PraisedBeauty

Guess who's back? *crip walks through thread*


----------



## Curlybeauty

A month since I SHOULD have gotten one


----------



## Myjourney2009

SpicyPisces said:


> 4 more weeks until my touchup


 
I have 3 weeks but my NG still feels managable, I can still run a comb through it which is a first EVER @ 9 weeks post, so I think I may go longer.

Relaxing is still so stressful for me so this break will be much appreciated.


----------



## nappystorm

I just twisted this darn hair Sunday and they are fuzzy already. I guess I will be rocking a twist out tomorrow


----------



## Curlybeauty

AlliCat said:


> Curlybeauty how was vegas? you barely post anymore



Vegas was definitely an experience 
But I had fun 

And after my 1 week forced vacation  I learned to live without getting on here everyday.

And since i'm in this weave, I don't really have **** to talk about *shrugs*

PLUS

When I did get back from vacation, I felt out of place in this thread. When I left, I was the ring leader...and when I came back I was a mere bobo the clown 

Glad to know I was missed


----------



## divachyk

@AlliCat - my RTs are just useless thoughts , not much else. I might consider blogging it in the future. What site did you use to establish yours?


----------



## kandiekj100

O-M-G, I am on 3 of my wng.  I swear it looks like day one hair. I read a post in another thread with someone talking about a girl she used to know with curly hair always putting grease in it and how fab her hair looked. So I said what the heck and gave it a go. I washed, conditioned and detangled my hair. Rinsed the conditioner only half out and then lathered up the grease (separated hair into four section so I couuld really get in there). 

My hair looked so good and felt so soft.  I swear it always seems so difficult for me to get both when doing a wng for some reason. I was initially worried about my hair not being moistured in the following days, but it is still soft and I have been maintaining my 'do by doing my pineapple and scarf at night. I refresh in the morning with a little water (like a light misting all over) and a touch of hair milk (which I don't even know if I really had to do) and I'm out the door. 

I'll have to wash and do it again to know for sure this is a keeper for in my wng regimen. It seems like I'll get stellar results once and then when I try to duplicate it, it's a no go.

so, thank you poster, wherever you are. 


Oh and it was hella greasy on day one. I kept having to wipe my glasses because my hair kept falling and messing them up. But day 2 and day 3, it is a little oily, but I don't have the So Glo going on anymore.


----------



## OrangeMoon

I'm on the fence about my hair...sew-in, rock a bun with a flower or quick weave wig basically in the same style I planned to get in a sew in. All I want to do is attend this wedding and not look like a darn fool.


----------



## faithVA

I keep starting to type a post and ten words in I think, What are you doing? Keep your mouth shut and sit down somewhere. You know you don't have the patience for endless conversations.


----------



## KimPossibli

divachyk

Since I've been transitioning.. I have been obsessing constantly... 

Transitioning is feeling kinda challenging..

I see all these ladies transitioning for long periods but I know I am not going to last longer than 10 months. 



divachyk said:


> @Itgirl
> I obsess in spurts. When things are well, I don't obsess over it, when things are not so well, then I'm obsessing.
> .


----------



## Meritamen

I felt silly when I first took pictures of my hair back in December but that has proved to be helpful. I feel like my hair isn't growing sometimes and glancing at the photos prove me wrong each time.



NikkiQ said:


> 13 months since my last one
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


Me too! How has it been for you? I feel like I finally the hang of this now. Finally over the learning curve!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ravengirl said:


> Me too! How has it been for you? I feel like I finally the hang of this now. Finally over the learning curve!


 
It's been interesting to say the least lol. I haven't learned how to do any styles but a few outs and wash n go and even those are a little...special


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm sitting in class thinking of a protein treatment for my hair. I'm terrified to try Aphogee two step so I'm thinking about trying Motions CPR. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Aireen

PraisedBeauty said:


> Guess who's back? *crip walks through thread*



PraisedBeauty, what up girl?


----------



## divachyk

Itgirl, I'm relaxed so I'm without transitioning experience. What might a transitioner obsess over?


----------



## faithVA

SuchaLady said:


> I'm sitting in class thinking of a protein treatment for my hair. I'm terrified to try Aphogee two step so I'm thinking about trying Motions CPR.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


SuchaLady - have you tried Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor. Some have said that it is not as harsh as the Aphogee two step.


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk said:


> my RTs are just useless thoughts , not much else. I might consider blogging it in the future. What site did you use to establish yours?



lol... blogspot.com



faithVA said:


> @SuchaLady - have you tried Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor. Some have said that it is not as harsh as the Aphogee two step.



I agree with this


----------



## AlliCat

ORS Edge control smells like some type of candy


----------



## adamson

My bottom layer of my hair is about two inches from bsl!!! I'm so excited


----------



## AlliCat

Got a new halfwig for work. I couldn't find sabina so I got a long straight synthetic one. De-wigged it by adding layers and fluffing with baby powder


----------



## Aireen

Gotta wash my hair TODAY!


----------



## AlliCat

I went to the HoneyFig store today. didn't buy anything just looked around and smelled stuff.

Also found a place that sells Kenra MC


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> I went to the HoneyFig store today. didn't buy anything just looked around and smelled stuff.
> 
> Also found a place that sells Kenra MC



Is HoneyFig the type of place that follows you around and gets fickle about you looking around not buying anything?


----------



## Embyra

sometimes i wonder if KurleeandEllePixieare in my brain im tired of reading them say something i wanted to say *pouts*


----------



## Nix08

The way my hair has looked this week, no one would confuse me for a cousin of Nikos


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> The way my hair has looked this week, no one would confuse me for a cousin of Nikos



I feel the same way. My hair looks like it's been teased to the max.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> Is HoneyFig the type of place that follows you around and gets fickle about you looking around not buying anything?



Well 2 of the employees were busy with a customer and the other one was shelving products. One of them told me twice if I need anything or have questions, just ask. She was really friendly. I was only in there for about 5 mins.


----------



## allmundjoi

Hmmm, did tnc last night using SM Curl & Style Milk-on damp hair from root to ends. I put Hawaiian silky on my roots on half my head-looking to see if the roots would be even softer in the am. My tnc was great, the roots feel the same on both sides. Maybe wont add HS b/c it didn't add any more moisture AND it has mineral oil as the 4/5th ingredient. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Evolving78

that Shea Moisture Deep Conditioning Masque is the Devil!  i tried it again and it made my hair tangle up so bad.  it took hours to untangle my hair.  i will never use that stuff again.  maybe on my feet or use it as a hand cream at night.  Hello Hydration saved my hair.  it was the only thing that would help get the tangles out.  i hope i didn't cause any major setbacks with my hair.  i will just stick to the tried and true products and methods.


----------



## jerseygurl

I feel like chopping off my relaxed ends. I'm ready to be fully natural


----------



## Kurlee

i'm too lazy to wash and treat my hair today. I;m also feeling like cutting my hair completely blunt even though I'm approaching WL.


----------



## Kurlee

AlliCat said:


> I went to the HoneyFig store today. didn't buy anything just looked around and smelled stuff.
> 
> Also found a place that sell*s Kenra M*C


SPill it!!! AlliCat


----------



## Aireen

18 more days until I'm due for a relaxer but I feel like just getting my touch up done and over with right now.


----------



## nappystorm

Darn shame this twist out is going right back into a wet bun tomorrow but mama needs a job and MS white folk just ain't ready for the naps yet.


----------



## AlliCat

Kurlee said:


> SPill it!!! @AlliCat



Lol @Kurlee I'm soo happy because I don't live in the states so these products are really hard to find. I saw it in the BSS across from the North York Civic Center in toronto


----------



## AlliCat

Gonna workout then cowash. My hair has been getting the royal treatment wonder how long this will last 

Aireen do it.............then post pics


----------



## AlliCat

LHCF needs to create an app for blackberry phones


----------



## AlliCat

I'm seriously loving ORS edge control. it's like elasta QP glaze without the greaseball factor...hmm im gonna do a review on it


----------



## NaturalLibra

AlliCat said:


> I went to the HoneyFig store today. didn't buy anything just looked around and smelled stuff.
> 
> Also found a place that sells Kenra MC



I've been wanting to go but after work I'm just so through I rush home and can't be bothered to detour


Charzboss had convinced me I need Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic but it pricy to get here, although it's 18oz which beats Qhemet AOHC for what I paid


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Aireen do it.............then post pics



Meh, I'll wait it out until around my birthday, I know I'll feel bad and stress out about the fact that I didn't wait 4 months between stretches. It'll probably bug me for a few weeks if I do it now. I'll post pictures everywhere though, in challenges, here, and the "blog".


----------



## JessieLeleB

random thought! tried to make my own natural hair products, totally failed! spent a fortune! will just stick to buying online with people that have perfected making them already. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic

JessieLeleB The only products I can make is butters (butter and oil blends).  Nothing with water (which is what I prefer).


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I might just have to leave the Summer No Heat 2011 Challenge. My mom flat ironed my hair last Saturday. It's still straight and I like it. I mean, I really like it. So, I might flat iron my hair twice a month until it gets too hot.

What to do? Will I have heat damage, if I flat iron twice a month?


----------



## NJoy

I think I'm gonna go with a U-shaped hemline.


----------



## JessieLeleB

greenandchic said:


> JessieLeleB The only products I can make is butters (butter and oil blends).  Nothing with water (which is what I prefer).



I can't even make Butters lol it's so sad!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AlliCat

NJoy said:


> I think I'm gonna go with a U-shaped hemline.



ooh new siggy huh...way to create anticipation


----------



## IMFOCSD

Me being sick has def had me neglecting my hair....its been under a doorag for about a week smh...can't wait to condition it.


----------



## greenandchic

Finally gotten around to trimming it this evening.  Just 1/4", but it makes all the difference in the world...


----------



## AlliCat

I just realized I went to three BSS's earlier today and only got one product (which was a sample size). Yay for fighting temptation. I finally saw the CON argan oil line up close and personal...they have the shampoo, DC, a leave-in, a moisturizer, oil sheen and 2 glossing polishers. I loved CON shampoo and I stan for argan oil...this looks promising.


----------



## HauteHippie

The hair in the front of my head is missing. The hair that finally grew back after 8 years of no growth following chemical damage is gone.

Gone.

Gone.

Gone.

I told that muthasucka the braid was too tight. That's why I left it out all those times before, fuzzy hair and all. I don't always whine... I sometimes complain... when the braid is too daggone tight! That should've been taken out and rdone. Officially giving the sew-ins a break.

There. It's out.

It's over.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Aireen

I am *PISSED*. I'm doing my mum's hair before she goes to bed, she cut it to BSL 4 months ago and is WL AGAIN right now. I really dislike her right now, her hair grows like a weed, why didn't I get those hair growth genes?! erplexed


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

lmao @ all this hair type debate. Folks are really going hard for no reason. 

Also, tomorrow is touch up day.


----------



## Curlybeauty

I can't wait to relax my hair 

I might get my friend to cut the tracks out for me smh


----------



## NYAmicas

SO's cute friend told me not to listen to SO,  that I look great with curly hair. Had me like....:blush3:. So curly it is this week.


----------



## JessieLeleB

I'm trying not to be a product junkie but since some sales are goin on I'm goin to try Bear Fruits and Qhemet Biologics, my main focus is leave-in, since i like Aubrey Organics shampoo and conditioners; and my conditioner with henna and avocado butter is my DC. Will try two from each place them no more buying for the rest of the year!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## topsyturvy86

Hi ladies, just wanted to say hi. Missed you guys! My subsciprion didn't automatically go through last month as as I don't come on  here regularly enymore I didn't bother to sort it out. 

I had a hair question and registered with black hair media because it's free and when I asked the ladies replied and were literally eating each other out about their various techniques and i'm like .. ok, thanks and I thought I need to get myself back on LHCF 

Good to be back


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'ts really frustrating that my hair grows at drastically different rates(about 1" difference). I refuse to claim APL until the left side catches up. At any rate it really doesn't matter too much because I never straighten my hair and PS 90% if the time.


----------



## Softerlove

13StepsAhead said:


> I'ts really frustrating that my hair grows at drastically different rates(about 1" difference). I refuse to claim APL until the left side catches up. At any rate it really doesn't matter too much because I never straighten my hair and PS 90% if the time.



Mee too!!  But aren't you worried youll make BSL ob the right and still be fighting to APL on the left?, 

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## Myjourney2009

How ridiculous am I for continuing to use my Rusk sensories leave-in knowing one of the ingredients makes me itch. 
I cant help it, because it makes my hair feel sooooo goooood. I wont be repurchasing though. I think I found a replacement that has wheat protein;bee mine avocaod cream balanced conditioner. I just need to thin it out just a tad, which is good cuz that stuff aint cheap.

I'm going to take a trip out to the BK to pick up a larger bottle soon.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Why did I almost pick up a shampoo for shedding hair meant for dogs LOL. I think its time for me to take a break from LHCF. NOT


----------



## AlkalineSteam

faithVA said:


> I keep starting to type a post and ten words in I think, What are you doing? Keep your mouth shut and sit down somewhere. You know you don't have the patience for endless conversations.



This!! So I lurk...


----------



## Myjourney2009

Why am I overly excited to use my Vitale hair mayo this weekend. I think I might even do my caruso set again. Making sure to add some setting lotion to the water.

OOPPSS!!!! I spoke to soon I have a new condtioner (Rusk) I need to try first so I can return it if it is crap


----------



## kandiekj100

Today's hair was a little dryer and required more water and creamy moisturizer than the last couple days.  But, it does still look good. I'm pretty sure I'll be washing tonight or tomorrow morning. 4 days from the wng is nothing to sneeze at though. At least for me. I think I will give the grease on top of conditioner again and see if I can duplicate the results.


----------



## NJoy

AlliCat said:


> ooh new siggy huh...way to create anticipation


 
 You noticed that, huh?  I figured, how interesting can a reveal next month be when I'm flashing a sneak peek from this month. 

Plus, I'm really anxious about my birthday and couldn't fit my ticker in my siggy with the other graphics. AND, that will be near the halfway point for the year. Important marker for us all!


----------



## SuchaLady

faithVA said:


> @SuchaLady - have you tried Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor. Some have said that it is not as harsh as the Aphogee two step.


 
faithVA Thank you for this. I used this previously but I wasnt satisfied with my results. Maybe I should go back to it and use it more consistently to see if my results differ.


----------



## choctaw

My hair feels stronger after using oils infused with ayurvedic herbs to pre-poo, oil rinse, oil scalp and hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

The Tangle Teezer has been officially demoted to wig brush. Made the mistake of "giving it another shot" this morning on a little section of hair and my hair popped off and fell on the floor like confetti. Even my puppy looked at me like WTF!


----------



## choctaw

NikkiQ said:


> The Tangle Teezer has been officially demoted to wig brush. Made the mistake of "giving it another shot" this morning on a little section of hair and my hair popped off and fell on the floor like confetti. Even my puppy looked at me like WTF!


----------



## Evolving78

i wish i co go back to wash and gos.  there has got to be some way that will prevent my hair from knotting up.  oh i am going to get some Queen Helen Cholesterol conditioner and try that Silk Elements.  i need to buy some more Knot Today and order some Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar, Hair Dew, i am going to try Frank Juice, and Honey Hemp. oh i might try that Hair One Olive Oil, or and i might order Alter Ego.  ok i really need to think about what i want to go from there. 

 that is too many products and i need my money to go the Makeup Show to replace some things for my kit.  i got some more weddings coming up and i am running low.

i want to see some protective styles for my length.  i see folks just doing twists and twist outs.  my hair feels better today.  i need to DC soon again.  

I wonder if Jane Carter is like Oyin Burnt Sugar?  I love that stuff and love the way it smells.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Kind of, but not really. It's only noticeable when I stretch my hair and My APL and BSL is about a 3.5" difference so it won't look too crazy. I would cut it even, but it has always grown back the same way, so it's not even worth it until I het MBL and go into maintenance. It's just hecka frustrating.



Softerlove said:


> Mee too!! But aren't you worried youll make BSL ob the right and still be fighting to APL on the left?,
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## Kurlee

i'm under the dryer and getting sleepy  and as my hair get longer it's getting more tangly


----------



## jbwphoto1

I really need to find a signature wig, I mean style, once I BC.

How bad is it when I have HIH disease while rocking a MBL lacefront Mariah wig?


----------



## Halana Malie

It's 94 degrees here I will be rocking ponytails and buns until the fall. It's way too hot to wear my hair down. Hopefully this will help with retaining length.


----------



## Mische

I have discovered the perm rod! I'm anxious to wash and do a braidout with these babies on the ends.


----------



## AlliCat

Mische said:


> I have discovered the perm rod! I'm anxious to wash and do a braidout with these babies on the ends.


 
Mische I think you'll be happy with the results


----------



## Mische

AlliCat said:


> @Mische I think you'll be happy with the results


AlliCat This is nice to hear from you since your braidouts (like the dry pic posted in your blog) always look great. Did you use perm rods to get that finished result?

I always used to just pincurl the ends of my braids, but this resulted in random pieces that refused to curl and ended up rather straight and messing up the look.


----------



## AlliCat

Mische said:


> @AlliCat This is nice to hear from you since your braidouts (like the dry pic posted in your blog) always look great. Did you use perm rods to get that finished result?
> 
> I always used to just pincurl the ends of my braids, but this resulted in random pieces that refused to curl and ended up rather straight and messing up the look.


 
Mische yes I used perm rods on that braid out. I should warn you about 2 problems with perm rods: they make my braidouts harder to detangle (the ends tangle easily). Also I noticed some SSK's on my ends since using them. 

So to solve these problems I always wet my ends (so they return to straight) before detangling


----------



## Mische

AlliCat said:


> @Mische yes I used perm rods on that braid out. I should warn you about 2 problems with perm rods: they make my braidouts harder to detangle (the ends tangle easily). Also I noticed some SSK's on my ends since using them.
> 
> So to solve these problems I always wet my ends (so they return to straight) before detangling


AlliCat thanks for the tip! Funny that you mention SSKs because I was playing in my (tangled) hair last night and noticed a few. I chalked it up to the fact that the rollerset I did last week was an epic failure, but maybe it was the perm rods. I will now make sure to wet my ends before detangling, so thanks. I hope to try this out tomorrow and post a pic if it's successful.


----------



## Softerlove

> @AlliCat This is nice to hear from you since your braidouts (like the dry pic posted in your blog) always look great. Did you use perm rods to get that finished result?
> 
> I always used to just pincurl the ends of my braids, but this resulted in random pieces that refused to curl and ended up rather straight and messing up the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mische yes I used perm rods on that braid out. I should warn you about 2 problems with perm rods: they make my braidouts harder to detangle (the ends tangle easily). Also I noticed some SSK's on my ends since using them.
> 
> So to solve these problems I always wet my ends (so they return to straight) before detangling
Click to expand...


Just found some SSK after flexi rods.  Fixed with patience, HE LTR, argan oil and jojoba, then re wet ends with water and jojoba.  I think the trick is keeping the ends more moisturized during the setting processes. 

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## NikkiQ

Was supposed to get my sew in done today and decided not to. Gonna rock the wash n go while at the beach this weekend. I'll get it done next week after I get back.


----------



## Aireen

WASHED MY HAIR! FEELS SO LIGHT AND FREE! <3  Too bad I'm going swimming tomorrow and Monday, almost feels like a waste.


----------



## Nix08

Under my steamer.   Being on LHCF helps the time pass


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> *Under my steamer.*   Being on LHCF helps the time pass



*Jealous*  You're making me want one, seems so relaxing.


----------



## divachyk

Aireen said:


> *Jealous*  You're making me want one, seems so relaxing.


Go for it, love mine.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> Go for it, love mine.




Co-sign!  Definitely get one!!  I think I have ADD (no offense to anyone who really has it) or something because I don't find it relaxing at all....if I'm not doing something to occupy myself 2 minutes is too long!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I think Im going to do it..Im going to wear my natural hair to work..I just dont give a blank no more..no makeup today now no weave..


----------



## CrownCola

GoddessMaker said:


> I think Im going to do it..Im going to wear my natural hair to work..I just dont give a blank no more..no makeup today now no weave..



Yay! Liberating. 
What style have you decided on?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## allmundjoi

Im putting the Hawaiian Silky away. It can't hold a candle to my Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier. And TWPMB doesn't have mineral oil. I purchased the Cantu SB Leave In and SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie...not sure which one to try on my twists first...hmmmm....decisions, decisions. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## shasha8685

: puts hand in hair :

Ewww....I need to wash my hair....


----------



## Kurlee

i hope chi silk infusio lives up to the hype


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

CrownCola said:


> Yay! Liberating.
> What style have you decided on?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



Probable my standard low puff hopefully it will play right.


----------



## AlliCat

My cornrows are getting loose


----------



## AlliCat

Kurlee said:


> i hope chi silk infusio lives up to the hype



Kurlee it's awesome. a little goes a long way so it's worth it


----------



## AlliCat

baggying with infusium moisturologie overnight..


----------



## Aireen

No swimming tomorrow but still have plans so that means my hair survives the "smell" after getting your scalp wet for another day. Unless it rains...


----------



## shasha8685

I think my hair prefers to be wet bunned. It isn't as rebellious when I wet bun it.

I'm thinking that I like the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque more as a leave in than a DC


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black

I think I will never find the right products for my natural hair.  It hates everything.


----------



## destine2grow

Cowash my hair tonight. I cant wait to use up more conditioners.


----------



## AlliCat

- This halfwig better last at least a month...not getting another one any time soon
- I`ll get a touch up when my bangs reach my chin..right now they`re at the bottom of my lips
- I wanna try tresemme naturals condish
- Expensive products are not necessary to have long healthy hair


----------



## Myjourney2009

a good -poo and condish- can wash away all the sadness.


----------



## Myjourney2009

HO YEAH!!!! Rusk conditioners are doing it right on my hair.
Gonna pick up that one I put down today sometime before the weekend is over.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I am going to be a bunning fool for the next 30 days while I complete this workout regimen. I'm excited to start the routine but not excited to only be rocking a bun.

I like the attention I get when my hair is out. #dontjudgeme

I may have to push my TU back oh well its all good for a bangin body.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> I think I will never find the right products for my natural hair. It hates everything.


 
You'll get there we all had to go throuh it. 

Why not check out the "what did you buy this week" thread to get some ideas. Also check out the DC challenge thread. Both of those really helped me out


----------



## Myjourney2009

allmundjoi said:


> *Im putting the Hawaiian Silky away*. It can't hold a candle to my Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier. And TWPMB doesn't have mineral oil. I purchased the Cantu SB Leave In and SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie...not sure which one to try on my twists first...hmmmm....decisions, decisions.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


 
I purchased that after reading a thread hyping it up. I took it back the next day. TWPMB till the end of time for me as well.


----------



## Kurlee

AlliCat said:


> @Kurlee it's awesome. a little goes a long way so it's worth it


AlliCat thanks! so just use a little right? How much should i use for my hair (mbl-ish when stretched)?


----------



## lala89

Why have I thought I was above aphogee two step?! I didn't even realize my hair needed it, I thought it was perpetually dry. Well I did a two step protein treatment and now my hair feels like im having a contest with myself on who can have the softest hair and i'm winning! My hair is no longer shedding like a cat with alopecia, no more tangling, and my curls are bouncy!


----------



## Evolving78

i like that Silk Elements deep conditioner (green)  it is very moisturizing and i was able to detangle my hair with it.  i like that Hair One too.  i think i am going to have to rock a wig today because i have conditioner in my hair and won't have time to rinse or style my hair.  i need to get off of this computer and get my family dressed.


----------



## lala89

AlliCat said:


> - This halfwig better last at least a month...not getting another one any time soon
> - I`ll get a touch up when my bangs reach my chin..right now they`re at the bottom of my lips
> *- I wanna try tresemme naturals condish*
> - Expensive products are not necessary to have long healthy hair



This is really nice, I do not normally like tresseme but this makes my hair feel really good


----------



## allmundjoi

Softest twist out ever!!!!!! I used SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie and sealed w/wheat germ oil. Misted TW Protective Mist Bodifier over the finished twists. O' ma goodness! Soft and defined. I'm luvin it!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## kandiekj100

washed hair. put the grease back on top of freshly conditioned hair. Rinsed the condish all the way out this time, but put a moisturizer in, the the grease on top. Bunned. Hopefully it still feels moisturized and soft at the end of the day. Guess I'll know for sure later.


----------



## Curlybeauty

+2 for the tresemme conditioner.

It smells so good, and I love it as a detangling/rinse out condish!


----------



## lamorenita02907

Went to the Hair Salon and got my hair straightened..looked lovely...
Stepped outside into the humidity and my hair started curling up, giving it a bouncy more fuller look and I was loving it!! and everyone else was so amazed on how my hair changed since i've gone natural. Itused to be so flat and lifeless and now it's like BAMM!

my hair amazes me more and more everyday. It's now bsl and it's the longest it's ever been ever!

my mom regrets ever puttina a relaxer in my hair. She said she should've kept me natural all my life. I think she feels sad sometimes. because she know i went through sooo much with my hair issues. But it's never too late and thank god i found this forum cuz i was ready to give up.


----------



## AlliCat

Curlybeauty said:


> +2 for the tresemme conditioner.
> 
> It smells so good, and I love it as a detangling/rinse out condish!



Curlybeauty are you talking about tresemme naturals??


----------



## Curlybeauty

AlliCat said:


> Curlybeauty are you talking about tresemme naturals??



yes


----------



## AlliCat

Kurlee said:


> @AlliCat thanks! so just use a little right? How much should i use for my hair (mbl-ish when stretched)?



2 dime size amounts (one per side). 

or 

4 dime sized amounts (2 per side) if you're using it as a heat protectant Kurlee


----------



## AlliCat

Curlybeauty said:


> yes



Kayy now I gotta get it fo shole when my HECMH is done


----------



## Kurlee

AlliCat said:


> 2 dime size amounts (one per side).
> 
> or
> 
> 4 dime sized amounts (2 per side) if you're using it as a heat protectant @Kurlee


 i used too much

i would dip the very tips of three fingers  and rub between my hands and apply that to one quadrant. What happens if you use too much


----------



## AlliCat

Kurlee said:


> i used too much
> 
> i would dip the very tips of three fingers  and rub between my hands and apply that to one quadrant. What happens if you use too much





Umm it's one of those products that actually absorbs into my hair. I've never everr gotten greasy hair from it. Then again I tend to be light/medium handed with it since its so expensive

ETA: People use CHI SIlk infusion to protect their previously relaxed hair during the relaxer process. So I suppose the more the better


----------



## Curlybeauty

Kurlee said:


> i used too much
> 
> i would dip the very tips of three fingers  and rub between my hands and apply that to one quadrant. *What happens if you use too much*



Is your hair moving


----------



## Kurlee

Curlybeauty said:


> Is your hair moving


lots of swanggggggggggggggg! love it so soft, just wish it had more shine


----------



## IMFOCSD

Nothing like some good ole conditioner on dry hair to make you feel like a new woman!


----------



## divachyk

Out of town visiting family in Central/South FL and it is HOT as all get out. Whipped out scurl because my hair was parched! Hair is loving it. And I found CON Argan shampoo at a BSS. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## NJoy

Not feeling this hair today. I start my day by ignoring tangles that I feel while cowashing. No time to detangle or finger detangle. So I bunned it all up... as it. 

Then, I just saw a video of the family on the day that I wore my hair out in March. It only drizzled and my hair looked poofy and much shorter than it was. I spent so much time flat ironing that hair. 

And now, I'm dreading my next unavoidable detangling session and idea of flat ironing my hair for my birthday next month. *sigh* How do you naturals even do it? 

Ugh! Definitely wishing I was fully relaxed again. Whose bright idea was this anyhow? My relaxed hair was growing fine. What. in. thee. heck, dude? 

Ok. Rant over. I'm a little baked by today's heat. Pardon the interuption.


----------



## Nix08

For the first time in my journey I feel like I'm not seeing progress, probably because I don't take the number of pics I use to...oh well  I know hair grows and I know I've retained most if not all of my growth.  I'll get there...I'm tired of being patient though...argh!!!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Flat ironing tonight, Can't take the suspense no mo.


----------



## Kurlee

silk infusion is the bomb.com!


----------



## Myjourney2009

Rusk Sensories Wellness Reflect Shine Enhancing Conditioner= #FAIL


----------



## destine2grow

divachyk said:


> Out of town visiting family in Central/South FL and it is HOT as all get out. Whipped out scurl because my hair was parched! Hair is loving it. And I found CON Argan shampoo at a BSS.
> 
> Girl, I am dealing with this weather everyday!!!
> Sent from my DROIDX


 


IMFOCSD said:


> Nothing like some good ole conditioner on dry hair to make you feel like a new woman!


 
Girl don't you know it. This is how I have been dc for a year. I will start to incorporate some heat soon!

I am trying to cowash everyday but I just don't feel like it. I will make more of an effort because I have seen a lot of women benefit from cowashing everyday and I want too as well


----------



## AlliCat

Got come vit's and supp's from walmart. Garlic and Flintstones multivitamins (yes the ones for kids, don't judge )


----------



## Embyra

Back from late night shopping saw sooo many dry crispy naturals sigh


----------



## leiah

Myjourney2009 said:


> Rusk Sensories Wellness Reflect Shine Enhancing Conditioner= #FAIL



Really?  I loved it


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat, you inspired an idea in me. I think I'm going to do a moisturizing baggy treatment... I'll write a blog post if I complete it with what I did and results, so tired.  Anyway, thanks in advance for the influenced idea since I'm using the CPR product I told you about with all the protein.


----------



## Myjourney2009

leiah said:


> Really? I loved it


 
Yup

last night when I used it my hair felt kind of soft prior to drying. 

I let it air dry a bit more and then I went to sleep. When I went to detangle in the morning my hair felt dry and kind of crispy. I had to apply my reg leave in.

This is how I test my new conditioners:
Air dry without ANY product. 
If my hair cannot stand on its own for at minimum 2 days. Its a fail for me.

I'm glad I can return it.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I want APL so bad I can taste it LOL


----------



## IMFOCSD

@ destine2grow, i don't cowash that often but sometimes i use cheapie conditioner as a leave in...i use herbal essence hello hydration.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> @AlliCat, you inspired an idea in me. I think I'm going to do a moisturizing baggy treatment... I'll write a blog post if I complete it with what I did and results, so tired.  Anyway, thanks in advance for the influenced idea since I'm using the CPR product I told you about with all the protein.



awesome   I'm looking forward to reading @Aireen


----------



## destine2grow

So I just realize that while I am transitioning I can not do my hair when it is wet. I will go back to waiting to do my hair when it is 85% dry. Too much manipulation = breakage!!


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Go for it, love mine.





Nix08 said:


> Co-sign!  Definitely get one!!  I think I have ADD (no offense to anyone who really has it) or something because I don't find it relaxing at all....if I'm not doing something to occupy myself 2 minutes is too long!



Nix08 & divachyk, tempting and I would purchase one right now to fit in my room but I'm a little skeptical that I'll ever use it. I'm always hair lazy and I rarely wash my hair on schedule these days. Po' steamer will just collect dust, sadly.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I have half a bottle of MTG left & I previously used it on my edges, but not anymore I wanna finish it off what can I mix with it to take away the horrible smell, I was thinking Tea Tree Oil or something. Any help???


----------



## AlliCat

Sometimes I feel constricted with my hair hidden in public. I was at a club with a couple friends, one of which I never met before. At the end of the night she said "I like your halfwig"  what a backhanded compliment. I mentally said to myself..._I have healthy hair under this, I swear _  but it's really not that serious. More motivation to get to my goal so I can put weave-checkers in their place. But the scary thing is that I have a waist length halfwig and it doesn't feel as long as I thought it would. Which is concerning erplexed


----------



## AlliCat

ms.tatiana said:


> I have half a bottle of MTG left & I previously used it on my edges, but not anymore I wanna finish it off what can I mix with it to take away the horrible smell, I was thinking Tea Tree Oil or something. Any help???



ms.tatiana I dunno that tea tree smells like but what about peppermint oil? I use it with JBCO and it overpowers the JBCO smell (for the most part).


----------



## Evolving78

i still have deep conditioner in my hair.  i'm glad i twisted my hair this time.  i guess i will rinse it out in the morning.  i think i might rock my wig again.  everybody at work thought i just changed my hair.  i had no problem telling folks it was a wig.  i might buy another and just wear twists underneath.  i'm really tired of dealing with my hair right now.


----------



## ms.tatiana

AlliCat 

What peppermint oil are you using? I looked it up a few days ago & it seems like it helps.  But Tea Tree oil smells really nice to me.


----------



## AlliCat

ms.tatiana said:


> @AlliCat
> 
> What peppermint oil are you using? I looked it up a few days ago & it seems like it helps.  But Tea Tree oil smells really nice to me.



ms.tatiana I got it at whole foods it's the Aromaforce brand


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Wore my natural hair to work yesterday was very hard and the reactions were even worst..its like no one wanted to say anything which made me feel so horrd and ugly..back under a weave and some makeup up I go..not every lady has the natural ability to shine with some support..


----------



## LovinCurls

Pre-pooing right now with olive oil and for the first time I'm doing the stocking thing, you know putting an old pantyhose on your head over your shower cap or plastic bag, I'm using a plastic bag at the moment and i don't like having it on my head. It's a little uncomfy, even though I've loosened it. :/


----------



## Kurlee

AlliCat said:


> Sometimes I feel constricted with my hair hidden in public. I was at a club with a couple friends, one of which I never met before. At the end of the night she said "I like your halfwig"  what a backhanded compliment. I mentally said to myself..._I have healthy hair under this, I swear _  but it's really not that serious. More motivation to get to my goal so I can put weave-checkers in their place. But the scary thing is that I have a waist length halfwig and it doesn't feel as long as I thought it would. Which is concerning erplexed


girls like that piss me off


----------



## hairsothick

Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm is the truth!

I had been having dry hair issues over the past couple of weeks and this stuff totally restored the moisture in my hair.  It is definitely a keeper.


----------



## faithVA

I went to Sally's and the new bss near my house. Fortunately both store's product selections sucked so there was no temptation to buy anything 

Ruling out products with dimethicones really has helped a lot. By the end of the summer my product junkie tendencies should be in check and I will be able to buy normally. Maybe I will join the Use 1 Buy 1 to keep myself in check, if I can ever figure out the rules.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Straightened for the first time in 2 years....Been a year since I last shaved my head. I _think_ that calls for a New thread...but I'm not sure




ETA: Nah, it ain't.  I'll hide them somewhere on the board


----------



## 13StepsAhead

^^^^ Do it, do it, do it .....  I'm just sayin


----------



## tatiana

Embyra said:


> Back from late night shopping saw sooo many dry crispy naturals sigh



That is because they do not want to spend the time and/or money on their hair but yet they want their hair to grow long.erplexed


----------



## SuchaLady

I love my perm rod set.  I just couldnt moisturize and seal like I wanted to and my hair is feening for moisture. =/


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*You ain't hear this from me..but...*



13StepsAhead said:


> ^^^^ Do it, do it, do it .....  I'm just sayin




13StepsAhead
Everyday hair!


----------



## Imani

I need a natural protein based leave in that does not have cones in it. Now that my moisture level is pretty good I'm seeing that my fine strands need some protein in them to keep from splitting.


----------



## Softerlove

Is age blow drying his hair on the highest hay setting possible??? She wil br touch my hair, no no!

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## bajandoc86

The place is so freaking hot!!! I am sweating like crazy.....my scalp is gonna make ME go crazy. Will be cowashing today with a mix of Alter Ego garlic condish, HE Break's over and HE Totally Twisted...the last 2 are mainly to cover the smell of the AE. i am looking forward to feeling that cooool water on my scalp!


----------



## [email protected]

AlliCat said:


> So I was watching relaxer day videos to prep for mine tomorrow and I came across this video...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4_P9zI3YX0&feature=related
> 
> $200 for a relaxer?? and the process seemed wrong...wash and condition before the relaxer? neutralize after flat ironing? this video has me all types of confused lol



Dang I saw this and am confused too. Maybe she got a BKT and just misunderstood something.  or option #2, she got ripped off!


----------



## Myjourney2009

Imani said:


> I need a natural protein based leave in that does not have cones in it. Now that my moisture level is pretty good I'm seeing that my fine strands need some protein in them to keep from splitting.





Imani
i'm looking for one as well for the time being the ones I am using have cones but I dont feel moisture is blocked from my strands These are the ones I rotate:I use rusk sensories smoother leave in and Roots of nature shea butter wheat protein.


The ones below I use occasionally and they dont contain cones they are not leave ins but I use them like one
I sometimes also use Millcreek biotin;its not a leave in but its thin enough to be used as one. 

I recently started using bee avocado cream balanced conditioner. That one seems to work fine as well and no cones.

Since I have incorporated these into my regimen my hair is behaving much better.

I only use the protein leavein 1x a week usually on a wednesday. Thats all I seem to need for now and no extra breakage. I think I am going to try it two days in a row and see how my hair likes it.


----------



## Britt

Gave in and got a touch up this morning. I wanted to go 2 more wks but couldn't hold out. I tried a new relaxed - Hawaiian Silky lye. I seems pretty straight so far and it didn't burn, maybe a slight tingle. Hopefully in 2 wks my roots will kink up some.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Softerlove

Im washing my own hair right now, everyone I go, to, the, salon I witness a hair crime that, reminds me that my hair its not safe.  I, suck at, rollersets so I, may wash, DC, detangle, then go to the salon for my rollerset.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## Nix08

@Imani & @Myjourney2009 I use Beauty without cruelty leave in conditioner...I absolutely LOVE it...it`s nice and light.  For me it`s perfect. Don't know if I'd consider it protein based.


----------



## Melaninme

Straightened hair...made progress...wore it straight for a week and forgot to take pics before washing!

Won't do a full press again until the fall......maybe.


----------



## SpicyPisces

I don't know why I waited so long to try Silicon Mix. I DC'd with it under a shower cap for 4 hours and my hair felt amazing. My relaxed hair felt moisturized, but strong and my new growth felt like butter.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I am now officially a relaxed head w/ a short cut! Feels so good and light, I am loving it


----------



## Anakinsmomma

These twist are gonna take forever!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AlliCat

Today's impulse buy: Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier


----------



## AlliCat

Myjourney2009 said:


> @Imani
> i'm looking for one as well for the time being the ones I am using have cones but I dont feel moisture is blocked from my strands These are the ones I rotate:I use rusk sensories smoother leave in and Roots of nature shea butter wheat protein.
> 
> 
> The ones below I use occasionally and they dont contain cones they are not leave ins but I use them like one
> I sometimes also use Millcreek biotin;its not a leave in but its thin enough to be used as one.
> 
> I recently started using bee avocado cream balanced conditioner. That one seems to work fine as well and no cones.
> 
> Since I have incorporated these into my regimen my hair is behaving much better.
> 
> I only use the protein leavein 1x a week usually on a wednesday. Thats all I seem to need for now and no extra breakage. I think I am going to try it two days in a row and see how my hair likes it.



Myjourney2009 you don't use*Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier anymore?*


----------



## AlliCat

random ramblings...

Went to a flea market and there were 4 hair booths but 2 were closed because the people were on vacay  so one booth had nothing good. The other one was a small hair/barber shop. The girl working there does hair and she was selling some products too so of course I had to stop by. She asked if I do my hair I said yes  I was wearing a long curly halfwig (sensationnel HZ 7047) with side swept bangs and some baby hair. Also got a compliment from the lady who owned the booth with nothing good. We were talking hair  she said some pretty sensible things (should oil scalp a couple times a week, shampoo-DC-condition every 2 weeks, oRS products etc. The only thing I mentally side-eyed was that she relaxes every 6 weeks. I told her I relax every 3 months and that's good because less chemicals. Well she disagreed because stretching causes shedding and breakage. So i told her about the imporance of proper detangling (ends up). she also asked about my hair and I told her it was a halfwig and so we talked about those for a bit. I luv halfwigs  and I love helping/talking to people about hair


----------



## hairsothick

This lady was staring me down while I was shopping today. I was trying not to make eye contact, but then she comes up and taps me on the shoulder and says "what do you use to keep your hair moisturizer?"

I was startled so I just said "Shea Moisture that I get from Walgreens."

I quickly made my way to another section of the store to get away from her, but here she comes and she's staring me down again.

I don't like going into detail about my hair regimen when I'm out and about unless I'm shopping for hair products specifically. I get annoyed.

If I'm shopping for shoes and clothes, I'd rather take a compliment and keep it moving.


----------



## Aireen

Fun day today! The baggy technique I tried failed so no blog post about that. I'm going to wash my hair to get the product out, feels soft but sticky and I don't know if I like that combination. Clearly keeping it as simple as I do works for me so no more experiments for a while.  

I helped my friend babysit her aunt's daughter, the little girl is named Moyo (pronounced Mo-ya). We baked cupcakes for a beach hangout we're having as a group on Monday, hopefully a certain someone shows up...    

I got called beautiful when we went to stuff ourselves with poutine by the owner of the shop  and it's funny because the last time I went there the owner's old husband kept staring at me and smiling.  I didn't mind though because he had pretty blue eyes that I found were odd for an Asian to have. I never knew they could even have blue eyes, unless they're from Mongolia which I'm ruling out anyway since the plaza has mostly Chinese businesses; maybe it's the old age? 

Moyo played in my hair a lot, combing it with some type of plastic device. She pretended to shampoo and moisturize, and decorated it with a ribbon in the end, she had fun and she wasn't rough so it was cool. Met Moyo's mum, she's very pretty with even, buttery skin! Love her Nigerian accent too! 

Just came home and I have to figure out what on earth to get my friends for their parties this week - awesome!


----------



## AlliCat

I'm gonna start diluting my leave-ins...


----------



## .:Eden:.

I am soo sick of trying to find the right moisturizer for my hair. I hope Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier does it for me. So far it does feel very soft, but I think I will need a heavier sealant than EVCO, I may play around with my shea butter on my next wash.

But I think the real culprit is this West Coast weather, because when I went back to the East Coast for vacation my hair was very moist. So hopefully that will fix everything when I move back in 3 weeks.


----------



## allmundjoi

.:Eden:. said:


> I am soo sick of trying to find the right moisturizer for my hair. I hope Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier does it for me. So far it does feel very soft, but I think I will need a heavier sealant than EVCO, I may play around with my shea butter on my next wash.
> 
> But I think the real culprit is this West Coast weather, because when I went back to the East Coast for vacation my hair was very moist. So hopefully that will fix everything when I move back in 3 weeks.



Have you tried Cantu Shea Butter Leave In or Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie? I have TW Protective Mist Bodifier and I found alone (sealed w/wheat germ or hemp oil) it didn't do the trick. At the beginning of the day hair was soft, but by midday it was dry. I'm finding for my thick 4a/b hair I need a cream moisturizer as a base.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## .:Eden:.

allmundjoi said:


> Have you tried Cantu Shea Butter Leave In or Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie? I have TW Protective Mist Bodifier and I found alone (sealed w/wheat germ or hemp oil) it didn't do the trick. At the beginning of the day hair was soft, but by midday it was dry. I'm finding for my thick 4a/b hair I need a cream moisturizer as a base.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



The smell of Shea Moisture makes me nauseous, so I can't use any of their products (except their Shea Butter Leave In, which doesn't leave my hair moisturized for long either). I will try out the Cantu tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## allmundjoi

.:Eden:. said:


> The smell of Shea Moisture makes me nauseous, so I can't use any of their products (except their Shea Butter Leave In, which doesn't leave my hair moisturized for long either). I will try out the Cantu tomorrow. Thanks.



No prob. I just turned to Cantu and SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie this week thanks to other posters. I love the SM for my twist n curls. The Cantu I used when I was transitioning and liked it. When I became natural I didn't use it. Not quite sure why.  I like them both. FYI that Cantu SB leave in has protein in it. I also used the ORS Olive Oil Cream Moisturizer. It worked well, but the smell just irked me. I hope something works for you. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Myjourney2009

AlliCat said:


> Myjourney2009 you don't use*Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier anymore?*



AlliCat

I only use the TWPMB on my NG when I am stretching starting at around the 7 or 8 week point. For the past two stretches (which include the most recent one) I havent had to use it though.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I think I may have created a monster with my DD she told me she was going to start DC'ing her eyebrows. LOL

It came out when I asked her why her eyebrows looked so unkempt. She said that when she washed her face she took some soap and did washed her eyebrows, and then the DC'ing comment. I almost died laughing on the train.


----------



## Evolving78

i think i am going to go back to using Qhemet Biologics Alma and Olive Heavy Cream to seal my hair.  i got the Mixed Silk from Sally's and will use that to moisturize my hair, but i need to mix that with something else.  i have some moisturizers that are really low.  i was thinking about mixing all of those together to create a moisturizer so i don't have to spend more money on a new moisturizer?  i think i might try that now.


----------



## Imani

Myjourney2009 said:


> Imani
> i'm looking for one as well for the time being the ones I am using have cones but I dont feel moisture is blocked from my strands These are the ones I rotate:I use rusk sensories smoother leave in and Roots of nature shea butter wheat protein.
> 
> 
> The ones below I use occasionally and they dont contain cones they are not leave ins but I use them like one
> I sometimes also use Millcreek biotin;its not a leave in but its thin enough to be used as one.
> 
> *I recently started using bee avocado cream balanced conditioner*. That one seems to work fine as well and no cones.
> 
> Since I have incorporated these into my regimen my hair is behaving much better.
> 
> I only use the protein leavein 1x a week usually on a wednesday. Thats all I seem to need for now and no extra breakage. I think I am going to try it two days in a row and see how my hair likes it.



I actually have the bee mine avocado conditioner. Unfortunately I left it at my grandmother's house out of state tho. I just moved and only brought the hair products with me that I use the most. And I was focusing on moisture for a while. But now, I am seeing I need to introduce some protein into my regimen. I did bring Aubrey GPB with me. I also have been looking into this Aubrey Algae protein treatment.  I have never seen it in stores tho so I may end up having to order it.


----------



## natstar

Im so glad I checked out Walmart yesterday. I was looking for hairties and I cam across goody ouchless "gentle ponytailers" These are like xtra large elastics. I can make my bun now without pulling too tight


----------



## Dizz

I am so ready to chop.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Thanks AlliCat

Just got some peppermint oil, let's see how this works!


----------



## shasha8685

I feel like cowashing today. It so hot and humid and...UGH! outside that I just want to feel some conditioner and some water on my scalp...


----------



## AlliCat

ms.tatiana good luck. BTW peppermint oil is good to use in DC's too. I like the tingle effect


----------



## Evolving78

i moisturize and retwisted my hair this morning. i used that she moisture stuff again and i guess it is ok for a moisturizer on dry hair.  i was i could have added my two cents before that thread got locked....


----------



## AlliCat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ-SL_Iy5AE&feature=relmfu Elle made a comeback  I think she's MBL already though


----------



## SpicyPisces

My mom keeps asking me when I'm going to get a relaxer and says my hair looks horrible. I just smile and KIM because I like my new growth and I know when I do touch up, my hair will look great.


----------



## halee_J

Frigg dat! Can't even think about wigs now  its too hot man. Its after 7_PM_ and i'm sweating...off to take shower #4 WHEW!


----------



## winona

Dang my hair feels sooo good but I want to do it again


----------



## melissa-bee

I trimmed my natural hair for the first time today using a technique I saw on youtube. Well on one side, I cut a bit too much and now that side does not fit in to a bun. I ranted a bit on my bbm status saying a cut too much hair on one side. Then my friend messaged me saying "hun, you're not a hairdresser" and then asking what did I do. I messaged back saying, " you don't need to be a hairdresser to trim hair" and that I just trimmed a bit much on one side. And then she messaged back saying, "well in your case, you do". 
I was not amused. 
I feel like a cut my hair to the same length it was when I BC'd even though it is not.


----------



## AlliCat

^ that person doesn't really sound like a friend to me


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> ^ that person doesn't really sound like a friend to me



Agreed, that's the problem with some friends, always making obnoxious comments when they're clearly not necessary.


----------



## Aviah

In love with the fluff again. I think the flat iron's taking a break for the warmer months...
Just made SL again . Aiming for APL in 8 months.


----------



## AlliCat

- my braids are fuzzy and loose...doesn't really matter because they are still protected but I was this close to undoing them, and re-doing box braids instead. this week will be busy do doubt I'll have time to do anything more than cowash until the weekend 

- my bangs were almost dry and I gave them a quick finger comb and 12 strands broke/shed off!  what's that all about

- Since I took a break from scalp oiling with JBCO, my scalp has been less itchy and wigging it has been more comfortable. I think I'll take a break from the heavy oiling for a bit


----------



## Aireen

2 weeks until my next relaxer! I've been slipping with the timing of taking my vitamins so I'm going to try to have a set time I will fill my stomach with fruit, milk, or an egg to take them on a more organized schedule. Also, just finished using my epilator and even though it takes long, it's way better than shaving or using the creams from the drugstore.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen what exactly is an epilator? and have you felt/seen any changes with the cod lifer oil so far?


----------



## winona

Just found this link and had to share

http://www.longhairloom.com/hairlinks.html

It is basically a link to a wealth of other links.  I think I am going to get some more satin pillowcases since I found so many color options.


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Aireen what exactly is an epilator? and have you felt/seen any changes with the cod lifer oil so far?



Hey, AlliCat! An epilator is a mechanism using mini tweezers that plucks out hairs from their root all at once as you glide them against different areas of your skin. It's handheld, so even though it's convenient for travel, you have to go over the surface area of your skin more than once until completely bare.

Hm, well it hasn't been long, it takes usually 3 months before vitamins can make any significant change. I've noticed though my skin is a little more even.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I made it a week with flat-ironed hair. My hair liked it only for that time. It wanted its curls back; so, I deep conditioned it for an hour. If I flat iron my hair again, it'll be in late June before it really gets hot.


----------



## divachyk

Back home from an exhausting weekend get away visiting family. My hair is in need of some major TLC. The South Florida sun parched it.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen can you use it on your upper lip?? I'm trying to figure out what to do since self-waxing is a fail and I'm over paying the Chinese lady $5 to wax it for me  


Just realized I don't own a real flat iron  I mean, have a lil dinky one from Sally's and it gets the job done but I don't have a regular one. I'll try to get one for Christmas hehe by then I'll be grazing waist (hopefully)


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk said:


> Back home from an exhausting weekend get away visiting family. My hair is in need of some major TLC. The South Florida sun parched it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



divachyk what's your TLC plan? I secretly like when my hair is parched because then I get to do special treatments


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Aireen can you use it on your upper lip?? I'm trying to figure out what to do since self-waxing is a fail and I'm over paying the Chinese lady $5 to wax it for me



Some do, AlliCat. Just to let you know, the pain is different depending on the area, your tolerance, and the coarseness of the hair. If you're looking to purchase one, don't go to the local Sears because it's overpriced. Buy one online from an American site since with the shipping, it's still cheaper than buying it from Sears or HBC. I got mine from drugstore.com for 65 bucks and it's useful since the hair takes a long time to grow back, it grows in finer with less "pain", and if you do it once a week (like on wash days) you'll basically be hairless.  I'm looking to buy a new one from beautychoice.com soon though since the gurus on YT always have a coupon and mine was just to get me started.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

4 twists to go


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LatterGlory

....


----------



## faithVA

Too much protein? too much what? I know I shed a lot but , I had enough shed hair to make my own chia pet.


----------



## AlliCat

My leave out hair has me concerned. I really hope that hair fall was just a build up of shed hairs. Because if my bangs are shedding like that I can only imagine what's going on with the rest of my hair

applied my growth aid very liberally to my damp scalp after cowashing. My scalp is tingingand just feels different, like it's about to get itchy but it's not itchy, if that makes sense. Is it working? we'll see. 4 inches till waist and 3 months left of summer. If I grow at normal rate I should be there by Dec2011/Jan2012. But if I grow, let's say, 1 inch per month I could be grazing WL by fall. That would be awesome. But too ambitious to be realistic. I'll just stick to being grateful for whatever I get


----------



## divachyk

Myjourney2009 and Imani - I have the BM Avocado. Plan to use it soon. Hope it's .

AlliCat, do you use TWPMB as a leave-in? I use on my ng only. Sometimes I'll use it on the entire length of my hair but I don't do that often. 

Myjourney2009 - DCing her eyebrows is too funny. She means well. 

destine2grow - I live in Northwest FL where is HOT but Central/South is HOTT with two t's.


----------



## divachyk

AlliCat - what TLC shall I give this ole head of mine you ask? Let's see, I will start off by warming some evco and applying it to my hair tonight and letting it sit overnight and all day tomorrow while I enjoy my day off. I will then try out my CON Argan shampoo that I scored while out of town.  If I'm motivated, I will use Ion Effective Care treatment for 20 mins (with plastic cap, under the dryer). Then, I will steam my hair for 45 mins. I want to try a new conditioner that's in my stash but my hair needs something that's tried and true to replenish moisture so I will use AE Garlic on ng and Hairveda SitriNillah or Kenra - not sure which at this time - on the length. Just whichever I decide. Both are . After steaming, I let my hair cool for 15 mins. Rinse, then air dry.


----------



## KimPossibli

divachyk said:


> @Itgirl, I'm relaxed so I'm without transitioning experience. What might a transitioner obsess over?


 

divachyk 
growth, styling, products and when to B.C

I cant beleive I'm only now seeing this post


----------



## Mische

I used the perm rods at the ends of my braidout for the first time and I'm pretty happy with the results! I just need to learn how to cornrow so the top isn't so straight compared with the length. 












I couldn't figure out how to do these as attachments, sorry thread. Also pretend my mirror isn't dirty, thanks. 

AlliCat I will definitely be heeding your advice come wash day. While this looks cute and all... detangling in a few days might be a chore. I plan on separating them more each day with a little oil to help prevent knots.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Oh this natural head of mine oh  I hate you.WTH is with all the knots you were bunned up all week under a phony pony..I see more and more natural hair isn't for everyone..it would be 5 yrs natural in Nov but I will not make it..


----------



## Divafied3

I been wanting to try a new conditioner for some time now so I went and picked up some. Have any of you ladies tried Aussie Moist Cleanse and Mend? I have never tried Aussie Moist at all.....I been to in love with my HE HH, YTC, AOHSR and ORS packs.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Who am I kidding I like buying products, not that I need them I just like trying new things out. I have these cycles of shoes, clothes, handbags, hair products, jewelry, and make-up. as long as I budget my expenses I'm good. No more putting myself on punishment a.k.a "no-buy"


----------



## AlliCat

Mische said:


> I used the perm rods at the ends of my braidout for the first time and I'm pretty happy with the results! I just need to learn how to cornrow so the top isn't so straight compared with the length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to do these as attachments, sorry thread. Also pretend my mirror isn't dirty, thanks.
> 
> @AlliCat I will definitely be heeding your advice come wash day. While this looks cute and all... detangling in a few days might be a chore. I plan on separating them more each day with a little oil to help prevent knots.


Mische This looks so freaking cute! the ends look nice and curly. Glad they worked for you


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk said:


> @AlliCat - what TLC shall I give this ole head of mine you ask? Let's see, I will start off by warming some evco and applying it to my hair tonight and letting it sit overnight and all day tomorrow while I enjoy my day off. I will then try out my CON Argan shampoo that I scored while out of town.  If I'm motivated, I will use Ion Effective Care treatment for 20 mins (with plastic cap, under the dryer). Then, I will steam my hair for 45 mins. I want to try a new conditioner that's in my stash but my hair needs something that's tried and true to replenish moisture so I will use AE Garlic on ng and Hairveda SitriNillah or Kenra - not sure which at this time - on the length. Just whichever I decide. Both are . After steaming, I let my hair cool for 15 mins. Rinse, then air dry.



Let me know how you like the shampoo. I wanna try it. That whole treatment sounds so wonderful


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk said:


> @Myjourney2009 and @Imani - I have the BM Avocado. Plan to use it soon. Hope it's .
> 
> @AlliCat, do you use TWPMB as a leave-in? I use on my ng only. Sometimes I'll use it on the entire length of my hair but I don't do that often.
> 
> @Myjourney2009 - DCing her eyebrows is too funny. She means well.
> 
> @destine2grow - I live in Northwest FL where is HOT but Central/South is HOTT with two t's.


 
@divachyk I haven't used it yet. I plan on diluting it with water and using it as a daily spritz moisturizer/leave-in


----------



## Myjourney2009

I added 1 capful of my neutral protein filler to my vitale cholesterol (3/4 cup): SCORE!!!!

I will be doing this 1x a month from now on

I will switch btwn adding the protien to my Ion effective care treatment and this. I wish the Vitale  came in a larger container. 

I did not follow up with a DC because my protein conditioner/treatments never make my hair really hard. My leave-ins that I apply the next day are sufficient.

_ETA 6/6/11: 2 days after doing this treatment my hair became a hard dry mess. What kind of delayed reaction was that, I dont know but I think I am going to have to use much less of the protein next time; maybe only a teaspoon.

The capful consists of a bit more than 2 1/2 tsp. _


----------



## Napp

I have no idea what to do with my hair any more.i put my hair in a slicked back bun and i hated the look. I think slick buns looked better on me when i was chubbier or somethihg because they dont look good on me anymore.
i like the textured look for buns but i cant seem to get the look with unstraightened natural hair.

i really hate washing my hair because i do not like dealing with my wet natural hair. I just blow dried it and put in some bantu knots.i think this will be a staple style for the summer.

 Im scared if i relax my hair will not have enough volume but my hair gets too puffy for my tastes as a natural.....


----------



## Myjourney2009

just figured out why my ng is so managable in the back (its always simple to stretch in the front).

Its because I've only gotten 1 inch of NG back there. so I see my growth cycle is not consistant. I grow slower in the spring that every other time. I still get my 6 inches but I dont get that 1/2 inch growth consistantly every month.

From my findings this is how I grow:

Dec-March 1 1/2 in back 3/4 inch in front

March-June 1 inch in back 1/2 inch in front

June-Sept 1 1/2 inch in back 3/4 inch in front (the back growth is not set on stone because I never really paid much attention to the growth, it seems about right from what I remember)

Sept-Dec 2 inches in back 1 inch in front

How weird is that


----------



## AlliCat

Myjourney2009 said:


> I added 1 capful of my *neutral protein filler* to my vitale cholesterol (3/4 cup): SCORE!!!!
> 
> I will be doing this 1x a month from now on
> 
> I will switch btwn adding the protien to my Ion effective care treatment and this. I wish the Vitale  came in a larger container.
> 
> I did not follow up with a DC because my protein conditioner/treatments never make my hair really hard. My leave-ins that I apply the next day are sufficient.



Myjourney2009 where do u get this??


----------



## Myjourney2009

@AlliCat

From sallys

Once I'm down to my last one I'm going to purchase from here: http://www.adiscountbeauty.com/store/pages/Security-&--Privacy.html


----------



## nappystorm

Why does my hair grows so slow? I am freaking tired of being APL!! F*** this hair ish!!!


 GIFSoup


----------



## halee_J

^^I felt like that today.


----------



## shasha8685

I think that going from APL to BSL is the easiest length to obtain.

My longest length is now touching BSL! : does celebratory wop :


----------



## allmundjoi

shasha8685 said:


> I think that going from APL to BSL is the easiest length to obtain.
> 
> My longest length is now touching BSL! : does celebratory wop :



shasha8685, your hair in your siggy is gorgeous! How long did it take for you to go from your avatar length to the siggy length?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Bun Mistress

I'm so glad I got braids last week.  It seems everyyear about this time I', totally over my hair.


----------



## shasha8685

allmundjoi said:


> shasha8685, your hair in your siggy is gorgeous! How long did it take for you to go from your avatar length to the siggy length?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



Thanks but I'm wearing my Tammy half wig in my siggy

My hair  is about that length though. The pic in my avatar if from January 2009 when I first cut my hair and I'm just now starting to hit BSL


----------



## shasha8685

I have an insane amount of new growth to only be 6 weeks post. Golly.


----------



## allmundjoi

shasha8685 said:


> Thanks but I'm wearing my Tammy half wig in my siggy
> 
> My hair  is about that length though. The pic in my avatar if from January 2009 when I first cut my hair and I'm just now starting to hit BSL



Well that wig is cute! And at BAL in 2 yrs? That is great!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## AlliCat

had to take out the cornrows. They were too loose  my hair feels extremely soft though. Will wash, DC, blow dry then braid it up again tonight.


----------



## charislibra

I've been so hair lazy. It's been even worse since I found out that I can do a ponytail. Once I get a stretchy headband, I'll do puffs. 

Trying to stick to this plan. 

Today: Braid the rest of my hair to stretch.
Friday : Wash, condition, and start mini twist.


----------



## NikkiQ

Back from vacation and in desperate need of some hair TLC. Off of work tomorrow so it shall be done and maybe a little length check pics to see if I can claim SL yet. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## bride91501

My 1 year nappiversary is in 59 minutes!!


----------



## Aireen

Wow so my beach trip today had tons of drama, plus we got lost. My hair is parched. I'm hoping the rest of my week is better.


----------



## AlliCat

AlliCat said:


> had to take out the cornrows. They were too loose  my hair feels extremely soft though. Will wash, DC, blow dry then braid it up again tonight.



EDIT: Okay I was about to knock out but forced myself to hit the shower to wash and DC. Glad I did. I missed my hair  Shampooed with HE CMH and conditioned with One n Only Argan Oil Restorative Mask


----------



## divachyk

Going on a strict budget for all things, hair and otherwise for June. Have a few more, must buy purchases but after that, it's a wrap. I've had my fun these past 6 months but I need to get back focused on being frugalicious (frugal).


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

UGH spending the night with no bonnet and no shea butter mix. My hair is feeling dry. Hope this evoo does something for me.


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk said:


> Going on a strict budget for all things, hair and otherwise for June. Have a few more, must buy purchases but after that, it's a wrap. I've had my fun these past 6 months but I need to get back focused on being frugalicious (frugal).



I hear that. I spent $60 on hair stuff today (halfwigs and accessories). stop the madness


----------



## SuchaLady

I just watched BuildableBeauty's length check. I want my mother flipping hair back. >.<


----------



## divachyk

AlliCat, here's where I am....I spent the last 2 years hitting Dave Ramsey really hard. I mean hardcore. Not buying much of anything, just paying off bills. During those times, I didn't have hobby. The dh always had a hobby (motorcycles) so he received an allowance for his items. Well, when I found LHCF, my perspective changed and I stopped being hardcore Dave Ramsey and started living a little. I kinda enjoyed myself a little TOO much. I started buying up this and that busting my allowance. Well, I'm tired of doing that. I have enough product to last me a long while so I'm gonna buckle down and use it up. If it's an absolute necessity such as Alter Ego Garlic or something of that, I will buy. All these other, oooooo I wanna try products will just have to wait. As Dave would say - you have to live like no one else (not buying unnecessary stuff) to live like no one else (being financially sound because you've not thrown your money away). I know that's a bore based on the LHCF PJism standard but we're on a mission to be debt free so I need to regain focus and discipline. I will only spend what my allowance allows. Otherwise, I'll fall back in the stupid/unnecessary spending cycle I've been in for the past 6 months or so. Buying cheapie products didn't hit the pocket as hard. But now that I'm buying salon grade quality, whew - that adds up quick. I'm just over it.


----------



## SuchaLady

I am basically redoing my regimen. Some things I am keeping but the rest has to hit the road.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady - what's a keep vs hit to road.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> @SuchaLady - what's a keep vs hit to road.


 
divachyk 

Silk Elements shampoo has to hit the road. Dries out my scalp something serious. 
CON Citrus shampoo has to go. Im allergic to citric acid. Ask me what one of the main ingredients is 
NTM as a leave in. No no no. 
Silk Elements Cholesterol. I have to do without it for awhile to see if the mineral oil in it is holding me back.

I'm keeping my SE MegaSilk. Wonderful conditioner
Proclaim Natural 7 Oil. This stuff. OMG 
Proclaim Serum is wonderful as well
ORS Lotion and Wave Nouveau are both keepers as well. 

I dont really use much which is making it hard to choose new products. :/ I was considering Design Essentials or Mizani. Something salon quality.


----------



## allmundjoi

Back to the regular grind next Monday. Long days here I come. *sigh* I feel pressured now to master a style that is perfect for my natural hair. As well as get that perfect product/nail my regimen. I love SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie for my tnc, but I probably need to find something w/o protein too. I am going to break down and order some products on line-Oyin, Qhemet and Hairveda. Shoot, I so hope my hair doesn't suffer. I just did flat twists on my hair. Ill take it down tomorrow. Hmmm, at least I can wear twists under a surgical cap. Maybe ill start wearing a bouffant cap-I think I have one w/Bugs Bunny on it-that way I can wear a satin cap or plastic cap (deep condition). Now that's a thought. But what will happen if I have to take the cap off? 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk said:


> @AlliCat, here's where I am....I spent the last 2 years hitting Dave Ramsey really hard. I mean hardcore. Not buying much of anything, just paying off bills. During those times, I didn't have hobby. The dh always had a hobby (motorcycles) so he received an allowance for his items. Well, when I found LHCF, my perspective changed and I stopped being hardcore Dave Ramsey and started living a little. I kinda enjoyed myself a little TOO much. I started buying up this and that busting my allowance. Well, I'm tired of doing that. I have enough product to last me a long while so I'm gonna buckle down and use it up. If it's an absolute necessity such as Alter Ego Garlic or something of that, I will buy. All these other, oooooo I wanna try products will just have to wait. As Dave would say - you have to live like no one else (not buying unnecessary stuff) to live like no one else (being financially sound because you've not thrown your money away). I know that's a bore based on the LHCF PJism standard but we're on a mission to be debt free so I need to regain focus and discipline. I will only spend what my allowance allows. Otherwise, I'll fall back in the stupid/unnecessary spending cycle I've been in for the past 6 months or so. Buying cheapie products didn't hit the pocket as hard. But now that I'm buying salon grade quality, whew - that adds up quick. I'm just over it.



That's motivating, you seem very dedicated to get your finances on track. As for me, I'm a student....nuff said


----------



## divachyk

AlliCat, been there before. Exactly, nuff said.


----------



## Myjourney2009

SuchaLady said:


> divachyk
> 
> Silk Elements shampoo has to hit the road. Dries out my scalp something serious.
> CON Citrus shampoo has to go. Im allergic to citric acid. Ask me what one of the main ingredients is
> NTM as a leave in. No no no.
> *Silk Elements Cholesterol. I have to do without it for awhile to see if the mineral oil in it is holding me back.*
> 
> I'm keeping my SE MegaSilk. Wonderful conditioner
> Proclaim Natural 7 Oil. This stuff. OMG
> Proclaim Serum is wonderful as well
> ORS Lotion and Wave Nouveau are both keepers as well.
> 
> I dont really use much which is making it hard to choose new products. :/ I was considering Design Essentials or Mizani. Something salon quality.



This did nothing for me I wanted to like it so bad but the next day my hair felt crispy


----------



## Myjourney2009

SuchaLady said:


> I just watched BuildableBeauty's length check. I want my mother flipping hair back. >.<


 
This vid must have been made before the vid where her mom trimmed her hair (that vid is now gone because folks clowned her for crying so much)


----------



## SuchaLady

Myjourney2009

I like it! But I must stop using it for a little while



Myjourney2009 said:


> This did nothing for me I wanted to like it so bad but the next day my hair felt crispy


 

Nope. This video is new



Myjourney2009 said:


> This vid must have been made before the vid where her mom trimmed her hair (that vid is now gone because folks clowned her for crying so much)


----------



## Myjourney2009

SuchaLady said:


> Myjourney2009
> 
> I like it! But I must stop using it for a little while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. This video is new



oops looked at the wrong one

wow she looks so much younger with the weight loss


----------



## Aireen

I think I'm tired of my hair obsession. Maybe I'm only saying this because I'm having an off day but I don't like LHCF nearly as when I started getting addicting to posting. I remember never understanding the addiction people had with this site in the first place, it's too repetitive and censored — among other things.  Nothing personal but I'll be lurking unless something intriguing catches my eye or to see how everyone is doing. HHG, ladies.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Late night before I go to sleep I used my dr.miracles nape and temple, JBCO, and peppermint oil on my edges. I can feel some good tingles & I only used 1 drop per side


----------



## Janet'

I need to go back to using Boundless Tresses...


----------



## Nix08

Self-Relaxer day!!!!  Oiled my scalp last night, sprayed SAA in my roots and laid out my products in prep


----------



## shasha8685

Hmm...gonna be 95 degrees today ulls out hair clamp and twists hair up:


There. Problem solved.


----------



## Nix08

I've started jogging...ya I know this is the hair RT but I like it in here  It will benefit my hair too plus get me drinking more water


----------



## Dee_33

^^^congrats.  I started the C25k program yesterday and looking forward to being a full fledged jogger.


----------



## Nix08

@luvingme what is that?  I saw it mentioned in the runners thread?


----------



## Dee_33

I have my reg. down pat...my hair is so loving me these days.  Ponytail rollersetting is my heart.  Giving up direct heat was the best thing I could've ever done for my hair.


----------



## Dee_33

Nix08 said:


> @luving Me what is that? I saw it mentioned in the runners thread?


 

Couch to 5k program helps you go from being a couch potato to a jogger.  I'll post a link for ya.  It's basically a walk/jog program and over 9 weeks you increase your jogging interval.

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml


----------



## Nix08

luving me said:


> Couch to 5k program helps you go from being a couch potato to a jogger.  I'll post a link for ya.  It's basically a walk/jog program and over 9 weeks you increase your jogging interval.
> 
> http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml



OOH thanks, I love it  Thank you so much, I'm excited


----------



## Nix08

@divachyk what is Dave Ramsey?  I'm done buying products and I have to curb my spending as I'll have 2 kids in daycare soon and that's like a second mortgage payment



divachyk said:


> @AlliCat, here's where I am....I spent the last 2 years hitting Dave Ramsey really hard. I mean hardcore. Not buying much of anything, just paying off bills. During those times, I didn't have hobby. The dh always had a hobby (motorcycles) so he received an allowance for his items. Well, when I found LHCF, my perspective changed and I stopped being hardcore Dave Ramsey and started living a little. I kinda enjoyed myself a little TOO much. I started buying up this and that busting my allowance. Well, I'm tired of doing that. I have enough product to last me a long while so I'm gonna buckle down and use it up. If it's an absolute necessity such as Alter Ego Garlic or something of that, I will buy. All these other, oooooo I wanna try products will just have to wait. As Dave would say - you have to live like no one else (not buying unnecessary stuff) to live like no one else (being financially sound because you've not thrown your money away). I know that's a bore based on the LHCF PJism standard but we're on a mission to be debt free so I need to regain focus and discipline. I will only spend what my allowance allows. Otherwise, I'll fall back in the stupid/unnecessary spending cycle I've been in for the past 6 months or so. Buying cheapie products didn't hit the pocket as hard. But now that I'm buying salon grade quality, whew - that adds up quick. I'm just over it.


----------



## Guitarhero

luving me said:


> Couch to 5k program helps you go from being a couch potato to a jogger.  I'll post a link for ya.  It's basically a walk/jog program and over 9 weeks you increase your jogging interval.
> 
> http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml




Interesting.  I have ruined my joints through gymnastics...but have been willing to get stronger to run a little bit.  This sounds like something easier to do.  I printed it out and will start it on my treadmill, then to the park.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Gave my wigs a rest and will be wearing two low buns for the week. At 1st I thought I would look a little childish, but I actually like this style and my coworker gave me a compliment so cool beans.


----------



## choctaw

I usually rinse my celie twists with water or diluted acv or avj. Today I co-washed and was surprised to see that only a few in front unraveled. I wish this worked for oil rinses and ayurvedic pastes


----------



## Taleah2009

pulled the fro back out for the summer season, and  i am quite feeling my w-n-go today


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 - http://www.daveramsey.com/new/baby-steps/


----------



## blackberry815

Aireen said:


> I think I'm tired of my hair obsession. Maybe I'm only saying this because I'm having an off day but I don't like LHCF nearly as when I started getting addicting to posting. I remember never understanding the addiction people had with this site in the first place, it's too repetitive and censored — among other things.  Nothing personal but I'll be lurking unless something intriguing catches my eye or to see how everyone is doing. HHG, ladies.



I need to get here... I spend way too much time on this site... And on my hair lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl

I've read today that long hair is a signal of good reproductive health. Interesting.


----------



## LatterGlory

:heart2:


----------



## halee_J

Man, that discontinued product thread actually has me a little sad   the old EQP butter and TWPMB used to be my killer moisture combo. Sigh...**Pours Likka**


----------



## laurend085

I hate backhanded compliments "I like your hair BUT if it was combed/brushed/fixed it would look better"

 Wellll
1 it's windy as heck outside
2 I'm walking into MY house
3. I'm not going to "fix" my hair before coming into the house
4. It's windy


----------



## PinkyPromise

Wish I would've transitioned and stuck with it when I cut my hair in 07. Imagine how long and healthy it would be now! Ugh, 6 months in a year and a half to go . .


----------



## kandake

^^^ LOL.  I was just coming in here to say something similar.

I'm almost 6 mos. post BC and loving it.  I wish I would have BC'd in 2008 when I first joined this site.  I can only imagine how great my hair would be right now .


----------



## shasha8685

See I knew there was a reason why I didn't post vids on YT. Folks go out of their way to be extra critical or make it a point to state the obvious. I don't get it. Does it make people feel good about themselves?


----------



## NeicyNee

shasha8685 said:


> See I knew there was a reason why I didn't post vids on YT. Folks go out of their way to be extra critical or make it a point to state the obvious. I don't get it. Does it make people feel good about themselves?


 
This is so sad but true. I think with people being behind a computer screen comes courage. Their inibitions are gone and it gets the best of them. I know there are probably people who go allll day holding in rude and snide comments and just unload on YT. Smh I deleted my videos after repeated insults and pointless arguments. erplexed


----------



## shasha8685

NeicyNee said:


> This is so sad but true. I think with people being behind a computer screen comes courage. Their inibitions are gone and it gets the best of them. I know there are probably people who go allll day holding in rude and snide comments and just unload on YT. Smh I deleted my videos after repeated insults and pointless arguments. erplexed



I agree. I can't even argue that what they are saying is constructive criticism. It's just them saying something just to be saying something. I'm gonna have to think long and hard before I even consider posting something else. smh.


----------



## lux10023

finally gave my coif some TLC...and my hair is happy...i did a nex-emergency treatment..

and followed up with a free miss jessies DC from a swag gift bag I got… my hair loved it the smell is magnific!!!
Its so amazing how manageable new growth can be with the right products…


----------



## leiah

I need to trim.  Been putting it off for too long

Moving to a hispanic neighborhood this weekend and very excited to get lots of Dominican products!  I'll probably hit up the BSS the first day lol


----------



## chelleyrock

I have come to the conclusion that wash n go's aren't going to work for me.  With the different textures in my head and the front hardly clumping (wavy, frizzy, puffy looking), it looks a HAM.  Not feeling it at all. .  I'll stick with braidouts, updos and mini twists for the summer.


----------



## AlliCat

leiah said:


> I need to trim. Been putting it off for too long


 
Me too, I'm well overdue for a trim.


----------



## AlliCat

- Me and a friend passed by honeyfig today.

- I hate when I'm reading a new thread bumped up to the top, and start thinking of a reply but I realize it's from like 2005 lol

- The archives/dinosaur threads have the best info 

- I might flat iron or caruso set my hair tomorrow.

- I trimmed my bangs this morning...about 2 inches to make them even. Now they're blunt and side swept again  I need to buy better scissors and trim the rest of my hair


----------



## jazzerz

Wearing my hair in a braid out. I need more cute headbands.


----------



## Myjourney2009

AlliCat said:


> - Me and a friend passed by honeyfig today.
> 
> - I hate when I'm reading a new thread bumped up to the top, and start thinking of a reply but I realize it's from like 2005 lol
> 
> - T*he archives/dinosaur threads have the best info*
> 
> - I might flat iron or caruso set my hair tomorrow.
> 
> - I trimmed my bangs this morning...about 2 inches to make them even. Now they're blunt and side swept again  I need to buy better scissors and trim the rest of my hair



yes they do thats where I learned most of my info


----------



## blackberry815

AlliCat said:


> - Me and a friend passed by honeyfig today.
> 
> - I hate when I'm reading a new thread bumped up to the top, and start thinking of a reply but I realize it's from like 2005 lol
> 
> - The archives/dinosaur threads have the best info
> 
> - I might flat iron or caruso set my hair tomorrow.
> 
> - I trimmed my bangs this morning...about 2 inches to make them even. Now they're blunt and side swept again  I need to buy better scissors and trim the rest of my hair



I agree...I love reading old threads I always bump them lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## shasha8685

I wanna do a braid out tonight now that I can finally do them. How do yall do it (on dry hair)?


----------



## Aviah

Need to put this hair away for a while, but I have a blunt cut, so I guess normal braids are out. 
I might do another set of crochet braids...


----------



## Curlybeauty

Looks like I will be in this weave for another week. 

Still getting as relaxer next weekend. Just means that I won't be looking busted for two weeks 

Just one now...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Sometimes I honestly think people read too much into things #I'mjustsayin


----------



## leiah

Moving in 3 days and trying to leave my hair alone until then!  Packed all my products up in a box its driving me crazy


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I'm really wondering why I stopped buying hempseed oil. My hair loved that stuff... Since I'm back to bunning I think I will re-up.


----------



## NikkiQ

FINALLY got a chance to wash my hair today after being attacked by salt water on vacation. My curls probably wanted to kill me, but honestly...they looked pretty freakin good!


----------



## Nix08

A fresh relaxer is so delightful


----------



## .:Eden:.

I have like 1-2 inches, in some places 3 inches of rough hair. I want to cut it off, because I hate the feeling of the hair but I don't want to lose that much length. Maybe I should wait until I reach BSL.


----------



## divachyk

My hair needs some love but because I'm under the weather, neglect is on the menu for the next few days.


----------



## Lissa0821

I no longer like Long term relationship leave in, it makes my hair feel coated.  Off to my product graveyard it goes.


----------



## Curlybeauty

In search of a really good leave-in for relaxed hair.

Primarily for wearing my hair straight and roller sets. I think I will go with lacio lacio, since I want to give Dominican products a shot


----------



## jazzerz

shasha8685 said:


> I wanna do a braid out tonight now that I can finally do them. How do yall do it (on dry hair)?



I've never done it on dry hair but I think I remember seeing a few YouTube videos on it. I'll see if I can find them and come back to update. 




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## EllePixie

I'm usually not into doing things like this, but when I go home at the end of June I kind of want to straighten my hair so everyone can see how much longer it is...


----------



## AlliCat

shasha8685 said:


> I wanna do a braid out tonight now that I can finally do them. How do yall do it (on dry hair)?



Shashahttp://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=8888685 I use a creamy moisturizer (like cantu shea butter) to moisturize each section, braid it up, and put perm rods on the ends. In the morning I take it down with a light oil


----------



## Curlybeauty

I just want this weave out -__-


----------



## AlliCat

Curlybeauty said:


> In search of a really good leave-in for relaxed hair.
> 
> Primarily for wearing my hair straight and roller sets. I think I will go with lacio lacio, since I want to give Dominican products a shot



@Curlybeauty lacio lacio is a great choice. I don't use mine often (because it's expensive and it smells like straight perfume). I use it to moisturize when my hair is flat ironed. I think you'll love it


----------



## AlliCat

So glad my local BSS started stocking my favorite halfwig (sensationnel 7047). Now I don't have to venture to the west end 

I'm content with my stash. It has everything I need except for a moisturizing DC. That reminds me I need to pick up that Kenra MC soon...

Finished a bottle of biotin


----------



## Vashti

I've been using black cumin seed oil for my skin but I think I might start using for my hair too. Think I'll start adding it to my conditioner/oil treatment regimen on Friday nights.


----------



## AlliCat

Hiding my hair for a week was much needed. My hair feels healthier and is retaining moisture. I plan on getting braided up again soon

Last relaxer I underprocessed the roots of my bangs. So now the new growth is coming back with a vengeance


----------



## AlliCat

Traycee cut her hip length hair to MBL and is thinking about cutting to BSL. I can't believe it lol...i'm sure her ends look perfect. And her hubby cut her hair for her...adorable


----------



## divachyk

AlliCat -- Kenra is


----------



## divachyk

RT on shedding:

RT 1 - I sometimes shed enough to make a barbie doll wig. Tonight was one of those moments.

RT2 - I might should consider combing a little more frequent because the shedding I experience whenever I do comb sometimes panics me but then I have to remind myself that not combing daily is to blame.

RT3 - I sometimes feel like combing prompts/increases shedding. My hair sheds very minimal when running my fingers through it to finger comb and/or when styling. Boy o boy when I comb, the shedding becomes like whoa. I know it's shedding because I check for the bulb.

RT4 - Will use AE Garlic weekly until my shedding calms down.


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk said:


> RT on shedding:
> 
> RT 1 - I sometimes shed enough to make a barbie doll wig. Tonight was one of those moments.
> 
> RT2 - I might should consider combing a little more frequent because the shedding I experience whenever I do comb sometimes panics me but then I have to remind myself that not combing daily is to blame.
> 
> RT3 - I sometimes feel like combing prompts/increases shedding. My hair sheds very minimal when running my fingers through it to finger comb and/or when styling. Boy o boy when I comb, the shedding becomes like whoa. I know it's shedding because I check for the bulb.
> 
> RT4 - Will use AE Garlic weekly until my shedding calms down.



divachyk have you thought about taking garlic pills?


----------



## divachyk

AlliCat, no I haven't. I have some and might do that. Do you take them? Have you noticed a benefit? My hair sheds in cycles. This cycle seems to last a bit longer than normal.


----------



## shasha8685

AlliCat said:


> Shashahttp://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=8888685 I use a creamy moisturizer (like cantu shea butter) to moisturize each section, braid it up, and put perm rods on the ends. In the morning I take it down with a light oil



That's pretty much what I wound up doing. I used some Shea Moisture something or the other and put flexirods on the ends (too lazy to grab my perm rods or find my satin rollers lol). Hopefully it turns out well


----------



## EllePixie

divachyk said:


> @AlliCat, no I haven't. I have some and might do that. Do you take them? Have you noticed a benefit? My hair sheds in cycles. This cycle seems to last a bit longer than normal.


 
divachyk AlliCat Pardon me butting in...just wanted to say that I started taking garlic pills at the beginning of my HHJ (probably around the fall of 2009), and I've always had minimal shedding - almost too minimal for me because my hair is already thick and as it grows it gets thicker. So I stopped taking them about 2-3 weeks ago and I've started to notice an increase in shedding (nothing excessive though). Now, I'm not sure if this is coincidental and my hair has started spring shedding or something, but I might start taking them again b/c it kind of freaks me out, even though the minimal shedding freaked me out as well. I guess the grass is always greener...


----------



## NIN4eva

I refuse to relax before my 12 week stretch is done (I'm at week 8).

I refuse to flat iron or blow dry ANY part of my hair.

I'm come so far I can't give in now.

Lemme start this braidout...


----------



## nappystorm

Sighs? I'm watching YT for styles using banana clips. Does it really takes 7 minutes to put a banana clip in your hair? Goodness...


----------



## EllePixie

nappystorm Better than 30 minutes to get your hair in a bun...


----------



## nappystorm

EllePixie said:


> @nappystorm Better than 30 minutes to get your hair in a bun...


EllePixie See I'm entirely too impulsive and impatient to watch tutorials on YT. I see why it takes some women 5 hours to get ready. Geez.


----------



## EllePixie

nappystorm Oh I'm the same way...and people ask me why I never really do anything to my hair...it's b/c if the style is not done in 5 minutes, the video goes off.


----------



## NYAmicas

At a loss on what to do to my hair. I dont want to use too much heat & dont want too much manipulation on my strands. Let's see how this wash n go looks tomorrow.


----------



## Napp

My hair is just to thin to rock the blow out look. I did a bantu knot out on my blow dried hair and it looked a scraggaly ashy HAM! I think i might try natural rollersetting again but this time use gel. My hair seems to want to just puff and act like a goat butt


----------



## ms.tatiana

Taking tender, love, and care of my edges! 

Washing my edges then applying my growth mix (Dr.miracles, JBCO, & peppermint oil).

Week 3 of my weave and I haven't washed it due to the fact it's cheap hair and I'm scared of the outcome. Been able to wash my scalp though, my weave looks greasy but I keep it in a ponytail. 

I need BSL to come already like right now!!!


----------



## KimPossibli

I just took a picture of my hair... 

my edges are sooo thin...

never ever wearing cornrows or braids again...ever!


----------



## AlliCat

divachyk said:


> @AlliCat, no I haven't. I have some and might do that. Do you take them? Have you noticed a benefit? My hair sheds in cycles. This cycle seems to last a bit longer than normal.



divachyk I just started taking garlic pills last week so I can't comment on the effectiveness yet


----------



## SpicyPisces

I found it weird that I went to two different BSS and both didn't have my leave in (the second store had one bottle left). Normally there's plenty of it so I have to wonder what's going on. 

Sent from my Sidekick 4G using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB

My hair hasnt stopped shedding since I had my son 2 years ago... Its bad and my hair is markedly thinner than a few years ago, pretty sad...


----------



## AlliCat

KhandiB said:


> My hair hasnt stopped shedding since I had my son 2 years ago... Its bad and my hair is markedly thinner than a few years ago, pretty sad...



KhandiB your hair looks good in your siggy  Have you tried garlic pills to combat the shedding?? we were just talking about it


----------



## KhandiB

I haven’t tried anything yet.  Ive been trying to explain it away since I don’t really comb my hair everyday anymore, I wear my hair in braid outs and ponys very often and have probably gone a week or more with no combing 

I used to never be able to see through the bottom of my hair like this..







my recent shedding was similar to this – This pic is from 2006 …






Then Im looking through some old pics and my hair doesn’t look that different thickness wise.. Maybe Im tripping!


----------



## Rocky91

my braid n curl came out really nice. so less product=dry by the morning due to sleeping underneath the ceiling fan.


----------



## AlliCat

Got cornrows again  I really don't like the braiding process so these will be left in as long as possible


----------



## Nix08

I need to learn to take hair pics by myself so that I can get more pics taken.  DH isn't a willing photographer a year into this HJ..boo to him!


----------



## NJoy

Last time I detangled well, I put my hair in several braids to stretch my ng and avoid tangles. Unbraiding to remove sheds, moisturize and rebraid. STILL finding tangles but, you know what? I'm doing too much. I just braided the hair back up WITH the tangles in. Hmph. I just don't even feel like it. Not ta-day.


----------



## Charla

My hair addiction/ hair board addiction is resurging.  Time for a self-inflected intervention, i.e, hiatus! ....maybe for the whole summer...now that would be an accomplishment for me!


----------



## faithVA

Ulta has a complimentary blowout and style with Fekkai. I wonder if I show up in with my two day old twist out if they will hook me up.


----------



## Myjourney2009

since using my shower comb as my main comb I have less breakage. This is the one I use:
http://www.sallybeauty.com/shower-comb/SBS-680529,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH

now what to do with the other large tooth combs just sitting there taking up space..


----------



## Nix08

I always get buyers remorse after a trim and mourn the excessive length I remember in my head


----------



## winona

I have been slowly cutting off my pre-LHCF hair and she is thanking me for the extra TLC


----------



## Lissa0821

I am three weeks post relaxer and I tried the Joico KPak shampoo and conditioner again today.  It was awesome, no tangles, no stripped feeling after using the shampoo.  What a change from the last time I used it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kurlee

gotta do a trim, but my roots have reverted because it was 42 degrees yesterday. Way too lazy to re-straighten my roots.


----------



## halee_J

Myjourney2009  I've been doing this since the beginning of my HHJ my shower comb is pretty much my all purpose comb, love it


----------



## divachyk

EllePixie, please by all means, butt right on in. I love input. How many garlic pills were you taking daily? I will take my first round of garlic pills tonight. I conducted research online and it seems that garlic pills can thin the blood. I'm not on any blood thinners or anything but to be cautious, I thought to take 2 pills daily. My bottle allows up to 3 pills daily. 

AlliCat, thanks for the input.

KhandiB, your hair looks great. My hair doesn't appear thinner (yet) by no means but I just think my shedding is going on a little longer than normal.


----------



## divachyk

Myjourney2009, I have found my combs of choice - the ouidad detangling comb and an afro pick. havilland and I were speaking about texlaxed hair and she suggested using an afro pick. I purchased one for like $1 from the BSS and it works great. I can't wait to see how it manages through the ng when I start to have a good showing.


----------



## Myjourney2009

halee_J said:


> @Myjourney2009 I've been doing this since the beginning of my HHJ my shower comb is pretty much my all purpose comb, love it


 
halee_J

I wish I had known about it at my beg. it would have saved me much heartache.

I happened to pick it up a few months ago because it was closest to me at the time. When I went back to my reg. comb later on I could tell a major difference.

The shower comb feels almost seamless


----------



## Nix08

Just wanted to publicly thank Nonie for saving myself and a 3 year old girl years of heartache by teaching her mom how to do 2 strand twists. Just finished washing and re-twisting a few strands - we even had a pleasant chat during this....that NEVER HAPPENS!!!


----------



## Napp

i tried the argan eco styler and they finally got it right wit the scent! i may go back to using gels! lets see how hard this dries


----------



## EllePixie

divachyk said:


> EllePixie, please by all means, butt right on in. I love input. How many garlic pills were you taking daily? I will take my first round of garlic pills tonight. I conducted research online and it seems that garlic pills can thin the blood. I'm not on any blood thinners or anything but to be cautious, I thought to take 2 pills daily. My bottle allows up to 3 pills daily.



divachyk I took two in the morning with my multivitamins and never had any issues. I liked the coated pills better than the gel caps - initially those taste just like garlic and if you burp, you can taste it! No bueno.


----------



## NYAmicas

Your hair is clearly a type 1 or 2 while mine is a 4 and thicker yet you seem to think your regimen of Perfect for Perms & a headband is all I need in my life. And why the heck are you relaxing for? Your hair is already straight!


----------



## divachyk

@EllePixie and @AlliCat my biggest fear is would the shedding be like whoa when I come off the pills. EllePixie, know you mentioned you've experienced a slight increase but nothing to panic over. Although I did take two pills today, I'm still not 100% sure on the decision and will likely weigh my options further before taking any more pills. I'mma chicken.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I need to re-twist my hair, but I really don't feel like it.    Maybe I can get third day hair tomorrow....


----------



## EllePixie

divachyk said:


> @EllePixie and @AlliCat my biggest fear is would the shedding be like whoa when I come off the pills. EllePixie, know you mentioned you've experienced a slight increase but nothing to panic over. Although I did take two pills today, I'm still not 100% sure on the decision and will likely weigh my options further before taking any more pills. I'mma chicken.



divachyk Yea, it's nothing drastic but like I said I might start taking them again. I threw away my shed hair from last week (after being in twists/twist out) all week, otherwise I'd take a pic and show you, lol. It was about the size of a smaller bouncy ball (not the huge ones).


----------



## Rocky91

I am on a quest to simplify down my products.
So far I'm sold on the Aussie Moist line for my shampoo, conditioner, and light DC....
a more moisture rich DC, Silk Elements has me down. 
I'm good on leave-ins with any silicone based, fruity smelling randomness that catches my eye, lol.
Elasta QP Foam Wrap, Aphogee 2 minute for Protein, and castor oil/Island Oil mix for random scalp oiling, Fantasia Heat Protectant.
I'm rather proud of this. Took a long time, but I'm finally really over the whole product junkieness.


----------



## winona

Uuuugghhh I really need to take my tail to bed.  4:30am is going to be here and I am going to hate going to workout BOOOOOOoooo


----------



## Softerlove

Lissa0821 said:


> I am three weeks post relaxer and I tried the Joico KPak shampoo and conditioner again today.  It was awesome, no tangles, no stripped feeling after using the shampoo.  What a change from the last time I used it a few weeks ago.



Yeppers!!  I used this at home to wah my hair at 5 wks past and my NG is so soft.  Upped my HIH disease.  No tangles, shiny hair, my color is poppin, girl....

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## IMFOCSD

I really need to redo my twists...its been a few days and i am strongly thinkn about makin me a wig 2mrrw...hmm cheaper yet time consuming..o the decisions sigh..


----------



## ms.tatiana

Putting my oils on my edges then off to bed...


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I forgot how much I really loved wet bunning. I did it all last summer while I was transitioning and now that I can finally put my hair in a bun; I think this will be my go to style all summer. I was going to learn how to perfect my wash n go, but it just takes entirely too long to dry.


----------



## shasha8685

Today's braidout is infinitely better than one I had yesterday. I learned the hard way that you aren't supposed to really separate the sections once you take your braids out. I also used some oil at the ends so my ends aren't  looking too bad and I was able to locate my satin rollers.

Practice makes perfect


----------



## Curlybeauty

shasha8685 said:


> Today's braidout is infinitely better than one I had yesterday. I learned the hard way that you aren't supposed to really separate the sections once you take your braids out. I also used some oil at the ends so my ends aren't  looking too bad and I was able to locate my satin rollers.
> 
> Practice makes perfect



It looks great!!

How did you get these results? Products?

And does anyone have a favorite Dominican deep conditioner?


----------



## Curlybeauty

I have so many products I want to use and a whole bunch more that need to be used up. 

I think I will throw many out, because I can't keep sacrificing hair care to use up some crap.


----------



## naturalTAN

Rocky91 said:


> I am on a quest to simplify down my products.
> So far I'm sold on the Aussie Moist line for my shampoo, conditioner, and light DC....
> a more moisture rich DC, Silk Elements has me down.
> I'm good on leave-ins wirth any silicone based, fruity smelling randomness that catches my eye, lol.
> Elasta QP Foam Wrap, Aphogee 2 minute for Protein, and castor oil/Island Oil mix for random scalp oiling, Fantasia Heat Protectant.
> I'm rather proud of this. Took a long time, but I'm finally really over the whole product junkieness.


Rocky91

I swear our hair has to be related because we both love the same products. Everything you mentioned besides the Silk Elements  is a staple of mine. I used to swear by Fantasia HP until I tried the ORS HP and it spread easier and had more "slip".


----------



## shasha8685

Curlybeauty said:


> It looks great!!
> 
> How did you get these results? Products?
> 
> And does anyone have a favorite Dominican deep conditioner?



Thanks!

I did my braid out on dry hair

I wound up putting 6 braids total in my hair

All I really did was put a thick/creamy moisturizer on my hair (Shea Organics Curl  and Style Milk) and braided my hair into medium sized braids. I placed a satin roller at the ends so my ends wouldn't be straight. Once that was done, I sprayed a little bit of Shea Moisture Hold and Shine Moisture Mist.

This morning I undid my braids using a little bit of oil ( I had some Africa's Best Herbal Oil on hand for some reason) and really made an effort not to separate the braids too much. Braidouts are easy as pie and I love them!


Oh and Silicon Mix is my fave Dominican conditioner...hands down!


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

Nix08 said:


> I need to learn to take hair pics by myself so that I can get more pics taken. DH isn't a willing photographer a year into this HJ..boo to him!


 

I would say use the timer on camera...and one of those really cool flexible bendy tripods to hold the camera could help you get a good angle...maybe that would work for getting good defined pics without breaking your neck.


----------



## Curlybeauty

I want a braidout bun that is full and thick. I'm probably going to have to do so huge braids, so I can get the hair in a pony to begin with 

Then just fake the funk with some pins and some creativity...


----------



## Rocky91

naturalTAN said:


> Rocky91
> 
> I swear our hair has to be related because we both love the same products. Everything you mentioned besides the Silk Elements  is a staple of mine. I used to swear by Fantasia HP until I tried the ORS HP and it spread easier and had more "slip".



naturalTAN, oh for real?? good stuff. I don't find too many naturals who use the same products as me, silicone laden, sulfate full, and all. 
If it was a few months ago, I would go out and try the ORS HP, but I'm a new woman now.
Lemme make a note of it just in case....


----------



## naturalTAN

Rocky91 said:


> naturalTAN, oh for real?? good stuff. I don't find too many naturals who use the same products as me, silicone laden, sulfate full, and all.
> If it was a few months ago, I would go out and try the ORS HP, but I'm a new woman now.
> Lemme make a note of it just in case....



Rocky91
I tried to do the whole sls/silicone-free thing and couldn't stand it for too long. I had to get back to my Aussie. I try not to go too deep into ingredients and just focus on what my hair responds positively to and that so happens to be silicones and sulfates. I recommend the line to literally everyone who asks me for hair advice and they all love it.


----------



## NikkiQ

naturalTAN said:


> @Rocky91
> I tried to do the whole sls/silicone-free thing and couldn't stand it for too long. I had to get back to my Aussie. I try not to go too deep into ingredients and just focus on what my hair responds positively to and that so happens to be silicones and sulfates. *I recommend the line to literally everyone who asks me for hair advice and they all love it*.


 
Heck I didn't even ask for advice and you have me wanting to try it out


----------



## naturalTAN

NikkiQ said:


> Heck I didn't even ask for advice and you have me wanting to try it out




NikkiQ


I'm not one to push products look, but you should give it a try. Even if you didn't like it, you would only be spending a few dollars.


----------



## NikkiQ

naturalTAN said:


> @NikkiQ
> 
> 
> I'm not one to push products look, but you should give it a try. Even if you didn't like it, you would only be spending a few dollars.


 
I already have a bottle of Aussie Moist to try out for cowashing, but I've been kinda saving it til the bottom of my stash.


----------



## naturalTAN

NikkiQ said:


> I already have a bottle of Aussie Moist to try out for cowashing, but I've been kinda saving it til the bottom of my stash.



I know the feeling. I wasted money on two liter sizes of the new humectress formula and I cannot wait to finish it. I said that I would use it all before I would let myself buy more Aussie, but that did not work because the deep conditioner was on  sale for $2.84.


----------



## NaturalLibra

- hmm,took out my crochets and my  hair air-dryed so soft with no product. I think washing in cornrows helped since it's nice and stretched

- hoping I can get at least two more weeks out of these cornrows under my wig


----------



## kandake

I just broke down and purchased some Oyin Hair Dew.  I can't wait to try it.


----------



## halee_J

Going stateside in 2 weeks!  Sally's, Ulta, whole foods, Tarjay, BSS everywhere: I'm comin' fer ya! PJ on da loose


----------



## Cien

shasha8685 said:


> Today's braidout is infinitely better than one I had yesterday. I learned the hard way that you aren't supposed to really separate the sections once you take your braids out. I also used some oil at the ends so my ends aren't  looking too bad and I was able to locate my satin rollers.
> 
> Practice makes perfect



shasha8685
Your hair is beautiful! and your skin....wow. Simply flawless.


----------



## Cien

**mini rant**

_"Your hair is so pretty"_

_Thank you!!_ (always my response)

However...the hair that people keep complimenting is not MY hair. It's a messy curly fall that looks like it's growing out of my scalp, especially when wearing a headband. I've been purchasing this fall for about 3 years, and people on the streets think it's my hair.

 My initial intent for wearing this fall was for protective styling and limiting heat--plus convenience of a quick style on bad hair days. Somehow a few weeks turned into 3 years. It started with daily bunning, then I progressed into the fall.

I had to break down and tell 'everyday folk' at the job that it wasn't my hair. Mainly because I felt guilty thanking people for hair that isn't mine. 

My own hair that's growing out of my scalp--not purchased from beautyofnewyork for $21.99, is actually 4b,and braided underneath a satin cap, and a wig cap.
 I LOVE my own hair, but I haven't relaxed it in so long that it's nearly 100% natural now. I can even make a super puff! 

I'm getting my hair relaxed in a few weeks and most likely cut. I'm a little nervous, because for 3 years, I've just washed my hair every two weeks, conditioned it, braided it up and slapped a wig atop it. I've had it flat ironed and trimmed a couple of times, but that's the extent of it all.

 Basically I've become hair lazy.
But it's time for me to let 'Monroe' go (that's her name) and transition back into my own hair. 
It's way overdue because I should have done this a long time ago. Plus wearing a satin cap, a wig cap, a wig and a headband is kinda hot in this 90 degree weather.

 I'm gearing up for the 'you got your hair cut' speech from others. 
Maybe I'll buy another and keep her in a glass case to break for emergency use only.

**end rant**


----------



## LadyChe

Cien said:


> **mini rant**
> 
> _"Your hair is so pretty"_
> 
> _Thank you!!_ (always my response)
> 
> However...the hair that people keep complimenting is not MY hair. It's a messy curly fall that looks like it's growing out of my scalp, especially when wearing a headband. I've been purchasing this fall for about 3 years, and people on the streets think it's my hair.
> 
> My initial intent for wearing this fall was for protective styling and limiting heat--plus convenience of a quick style on bad hair days. Somehow a few weeks turned into 3 years. It started with daily bunning, then I progressed into the fall.
> 
> I had to break down and tell 'everyday folk' at the job that it wasn't my hair. Mainly because I felt guilty thanking people for hair that isn't mine.
> 
> My own hair that's growing out of my scalp--not purchased from beautyofnewyork for $21.99, is actually 4b,and braided underneath a satin cap, and a wig cap.
> I LOVE my own hair, but I haven't relaxed it in so long that it's nearly 100% natural now. I can even make a super puff!
> 
> I'm getting my hair relaxed in a few weeks and most likely cut. I'm a little nervous, because for 3 years, I've just washed my hair every two weeks, conditioned it, braided it up and slapped a wig atop it. I've had it flat ironed and trimmed a couple of times, but that's the extent of it all.
> 
> Basically I've become hair lazy.
> But it's time for me to let 'Monroe' go (that's her name) and transition back into my own hair.
> It's way overdue because I should have done this a long time ago. Plus wearing a satin cap, a wig cap, a wig and a headband is kinda hot in this 90 degree weather.
> 
> I'm gearing up for the 'you got your hair cut' speech from others.
> Maybe I'll buy another and keep her in a glass case to break for emergency use only.
> 
> **end rant**



Ummmmm, so can we see a pic of Monroe?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## AlliCat

Curlybeauty said:


> I have so many products I want to use and a whole bunch more that need to be used up.
> 
> *I think I will throw many out*, because I can't keep sacrificing hair care to use up some crap.



I need to do this with the old cheapie products in my bathroom


----------



## AlliCat

shasha8685 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I did my braid out on dry hair
> 
> I wound up putting 6 braids total in my hair
> 
> All I really did was put a thick/creamy moisturizer on my hair (Shea Organics Curl  and Style Milk) and braided my hair into medium sized braids. I placed a satin roller at the ends so my ends wouldn't be straight. Once that was done, I sprayed a little bit of Shea Moisture Hold and Shine Moisture Mist.
> 
> This morning I undid my braids using a little bit of oil ( I had some Africa's Best Herbal Oil on hand for some reason) and really made an effort not to separate the braids too much. Braidouts are easy as pie and I love them!
> 
> 
> Oh and Silicon Mix is my fave Dominican conditioner...hands down!



2nd day braidouts are the best


----------



## AlliCat

I finally figured out how to connect my laptop to the innanets at school 

Last night I had a dream that I was in the most amazing BSS ever. It had everything I could ever dream of. I was about to purchase gallon sizes of elucence MB poo and con. Mind you I have never even tried these products before. you know you're addicted to hair care when


----------



## LatterGlory

... .


----------



## AlliCat

To do when at final length goal:
- Simplify regimen for maintenance mode
- Make the longest/biggest braid out of my life
- Experiment with color (clip in highlights)
- Experiment with hairstyles
- Burn my wigs
- Invest in hair scissors
- Get a good flat iron (if I don't have one by then)
- Get a curling wand (if I don't have one by then)
- Get hair done at the salon


----------



## itismehmmkay

Very tempted to cut hair   Help!

Maybe I will go back to just weekly washing and dry rollersetting


----------



## Cien

LadyChe said:


> Ummmmm, so can we see a pic of Monroe?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2



Sure!! 

This is the pic from the website, and I can post a pic of her on my head later tonight when  I get home! (if I don't forget)
She looks best when she is about a week old and very messy. I usually get the 1B.

pic from website:






I used to wear Jamaican girl which was a very natural looking wavy/curly look as well. But Monroe is my baby.


----------



## AlliCat

itismehmmkay don't do it


----------



## AlliCat

Cien said:


> Sure!!
> 
> This is the pic from the website, and I can post a pic of her on my head later tonight when  I get home! (if I don't forget)
> She looks best when she is about a week old and very messy. I usually get the 1B.
> 
> pic from website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to wear Jamaican girl which was a very natural looking wavy/curly look as well. But Monroe is my baby.



Both are cute. PSing is so much easier when you find your staple halfwig


----------



## AlliCat

I realized that in real life when someone asks what I do to my hair, I give entirely too much info  It's just my nature to go off about something I'm passionate about lol. Guess I should start with the basics and go from there


----------



## AlliCat

She started her journey *after* me with *shorter* hair. Now her hair is way longer than mine  *reminds myself it's not good to compare my progress to others*

Anyway, I like when ppl with long hair are helpful and share info with others. Makes them even more admirable IMO


----------



## EllePixie

How do naturals wear these hair accessories besides hair zings? I want some clips so bad but I'm looking at them and it looks like Izzy would just scoff at them! Hmmm. I wish my hair was long enough to use hair sticks. *kicks pebble*

Like how is my hair supposed to fit in this???
http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/scunci-hair-banana-clips/ID=prod850000-product


----------



## itismehmmkay

AlliCat I'm trying!  I'm tired of wearing it randomly up all the time, but I don't want to wear it all down all the time.  Maybe I can try a random rollerset instead?


----------



## AlliCat

itismehmmkay said:


> @AlliCat I'm trying!  I'm tired of wearing it randomly up all the time, but I don't want to wear it all down all the time.  *Maybe I can try a random rollerset instead?*



itismehmmkay sounds like a plan


----------



## pookaloo83

Phucking around with the flat iron yesterday and did one piece in the back. That sucka won't curl back up!  I haven't washed my hair yet, but it better snap back. I sprayed water on it and it reverted more towards the roots. But the ends? Stick straight. Thank goodness I only did 1 section.


----------



## AlliCat

health > length


----------



## Rocky91

AlliCat said:


> health > length



all day everyday, mane.


----------



## AlliCat

yesterday I caught myself thinking "If I stopped relaxing my hair when I started my hair journey, my hair would be full APL natural"

Hmm.


----------



## SpicyPisces

AlliCat said:


> health > length



 I've been reminding myself this a lot lately.


----------



## halee_J

I'm so happy that S-curl weather is back. Its weird, even though I live in the tropics I find that my S-curl doesn't work as well in the north american winter months. Obviously, it doesn't get as dry here or no way near cold, but it is definitely less humid and my hair notices


----------



## charislibra

Argh! Plan to do mini twist on Friday isn't happening. Detangling was really easy and quick today after conditioning.


----------



## halee_J

I wish I could take some hair pics, my camera charger has been missing for like 2 months now. Where the heck is it?!!!!


----------



## Imani

Napp said:


> My hair is just to thin to rock the blow out look. I did a bantu knot out on my blow dried hair and it looked a scraggaly ashy HAM! I think i might try natural rollersetting again but this time use gel. My hair seems to want to just puff and act like a goat butt



The thinness of my hair is what keeps me from doing a lot of styles. I'm hoping that over time it will thicken up more. I only started doing no heat/protective styling about 8 months ago.  So the ends may be thinner from my weekly flat iron days. Its funny tho, bc its not that hard to make my hair look full when its straightened. But natural styles look anorexic.


----------



## nappystorm

Just saw B. Scott new video. He is so beautiful. Imma need him to up those hair and makeup tips for the frumpy girls like me


----------



## NikkiQ

Thinking of going back to my Celie braids or twists under wigs for the summer months.


----------



## Imani

NikkiQ said:


> Thinking of going back to my Celie braids or twists under wigs for the summer months.



This is what I plan on doing.  Plaits under my half wig.  All summer. Two styles -Kinky straight with a head band.  Or straight and blended with a half pin up.   Yep, its going to be boring, but I will do the straight style about once a month so that kind of adds some excitement to the monotony.  

I'ma also experiment with a twist out and twists with my natural hair.


----------



## halee_J

Banana clip. Imma try a banana clip bun. I also need to get some goody flex barrettes so I can do that cute 40's style kimmaytube did.


----------



## EllePixie

That is seriously still going on about that hair. Seriously. Seriously? UNSUBSCRIBE.


----------



## jazzerz

I love me some detangler. The Sally's generic kind.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## nappystorm

EllePixie said:


> That is seriously still going on about that hair. Seriously. Seriously? UNSUBSCRIBE.


I wanna know. Dish the tea.


----------



## curlyninjagirl

I'm nervous about my length check in 2 weeks.....erplexed


----------



## curlcomplexity

I took out my sew-in 3 days ago and still haven't done anything to my hair. I'm thinking that I'm going to go ahead and relax. When I finally do go natural...I'll just do the BC. I'm not ready to lose my length just yet.

...up here at work looking like a ragamuffin


----------



## topnotch1010

I love when I wash my hair in the shower and I can feel my hair flowing down my back. I can't wait until I can feel it down my back with a rollerset. Rollersets make it shrink to SL.


----------



## charislibra

Some jerkface that is related to me that I've been trying to help with their hair had the nerve to ask me "What's up with your hair?" Knowing that hers has constantly been cut and that she's now in tight microbraids when her hair is barely there and I told her (again) not to do it, she's talkin' 'bout me??? Nah. 

I hadn't washed it in a week or so. I did a flat twist in the front and smoothed the rest into a pony-puff. We've both went through a nightmare where we had to cut most of our hair during high school years ago. She's gone through much more hair damage since then. She finally got fed up and has been asking me stuff. I tried to tell her, but NOOOO! 

It happened weeks ago, but I'm still irritated by it.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I wanna try some new products..definitely a new protein conditioner.
Im going short for the summer..a cute half wig or full cap bob..
Relaxed last sunday, full MBL will be reached by August, this I am sure of.

Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## AlliCat

It's June  Looking forward to seeing reveals later this month


----------



## faithVA

I think I am going to be in love with this Zen Detox. Didn't detangle, no shampoo, no conditioner, 30 minutes ... my hair feels soft and moisturized.   I let my hair air dry and shrink and no tangles. I actually twisted my hair with no product  

For a minute I even thought I might be able to do a WNG  But I'm not that crazy.

I can't wait to do it again next week. I have a feeling I have found a staple.


----------



## melissa-bee

I pulled my nape out and now it's ugly


----------



## itismehmmkay

Washed hair and have it pulled back instead of the rollerset.  Want to baby my edges more so need to lay them down.  I have a nice ponytail back there, but still not sure what style I'll wear in the morning..Eh


----------



## ms.tatiana

Tonight I will oil my entire head. It's itchy, but like I said before I can't trust this cheap weave I have in so I can't wash my scalp.  

Next week this is coming down after I get my full 4 weeks worth of wearing lol. Try to find a cute updo to put this weave in for tomorrow.


----------



## halee_J

My ng is acting weird today. Employing the scarf method to keep these edges down. Can't complain though for 8 months post I think I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## allmundjoi

I have found that Taliaah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier helps to remoisturize my twistouts. Its like a natural, glycerin free S curl or Hawaiian Silky spray. New staple.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to buy a new wig this weekend.  it is going to be the same one that i have.  i am going to buy that same wig for awhile.  everyone thinks it's my hair and it's short.  i swear the process for washing my hair is getting more time consuming, but whatever. 

 i used that Hair One cleanser to wash and detangle my hair in sections.  i really love it.  then i twisted each section, rinsed, then took down each section to apply dc, and retwist.  now i  got a plastic cap on.  i will rinse in an hour.  i had to do all of this mess at the sink, instead of the shower.  didn't want to waste water.


----------



## kandake

allmundjoi said:


> I have found that Taliaah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier helps to remoisturize my twistouts. Its like a natural, glycerin free S curl or Hawaiian Silky spray. New staple.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



I ran across it in CVS yesterday.  I thought I'd found gold or something.  However, I resisted actually purchasing it because I bought some oyin stuff online yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Thinking of going back to my Celie braids or twists under wigs for the summer months.



NikkiQ- that is the route i'm taking for the summer.  I look like something straight up out of the Color Purple!   but i know my hair will thank me for it in three months.  i am rocking the Mommy Wig this summer.  i bought a satin spandex cap to wear underneath the wig, so my twists won't dry out, or get damaged from the friction.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> @NikkiQ- that is the route i'm taking for the summer. I look like something straight up out of the Color Purple!  but i know my hair will thank me for it in three months. i am rocking the Mommy Wig this summer. i bought a satin spandex cap to wear underneath the wig, so my twists won't dry out, or get damaged from the friction.


 
I'm probably going to try to make my own wig or half wig with all this extra weave I have laying around instead of paying to get a sew in done. I relied on Celies during the last half of my transition and Lord knows that helped me out BIG time! lol


----------



## jerseygurl

I'm having the urge to chop the rest of these relaxed ends off. Might do it this weekend


----------



## allmundjoi

kandake said:


> I ran across it in CVS yesterday.  I thought I'd found gold or something.  However, I resisted actually purchasing it because I bought some oyin stuff online yesterday afternoon.



kandake, I actually purchased the spray little over a year ago while I was transitioning-for my new growth. I hadn't heard the name, but the ingredients were on point. Then I didn't know how to use it. I was wearing my hair bone straight and the spray made it a litle too oily and weighed the relaxed ends down. I just recently started doing twistouts. Now I have a use for it.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## goodmorningruby

After reading Riverrock's thread about sister locs, I kind of had an epiphany about pipe cleaners. I've never been able to have a successful twist out and braidouts sometimes flop because my ends are straight. Perm rods don't work for me. Hmmm... :scratchch

For the next six months I am committing to no heat and deep conditioning at least 2 times a week.


----------



## EllePixie

Does it annoy anyone else that the Science of Black Hair Care is pretty much sold out on Amazon? Like is this book really bringing new info to the table, or are people just flocking to it because the author used the words science + black hair???


----------



## Nix08

^^^ I may be biased but I think people are flocking to it because many of us having print outs of the authors articles from AC in our hair journals.  The what's and why's are nice to have on hand without having to read through several threads on the topic....again I may be biased because I loved the articles and thoroughly enjoyed the book.  Amazon.com seems to have stock.


----------



## EllePixie

Thanks Nix08. I'm not familiar with this author so I was wondering.  When I just checked Amazon (I'm on there ordering some other books), they only had one left of the paperback.


----------



## Nix08

@EllePixie if that's the case someone's getting rich quick
The author is aka sistaslick she has posting on here from years ago and similar writings on Associated Content.
What else are you reading anything good?


----------



## EllePixie

Nix08 said:


> @EllePixie if that's the case someone's getting rich quick
> The author is aka sistaslick she has posting on here from years ago and similar writings on Associated Content.
> What else are you reading anything good?



Gotcha - if she is already an established writer on black hair care, I feel better about it. Someone told me yesterday that she suggests condishes with cones are better though (not that I am anti-cone), so I was like .

I'm getting a couple of books on feminism - Full Frontal Feminism and The Feminine Mystique.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black

I'm starting to see where I went wrong in my previous 3 transitions--yes, three failed transitions, but I think it's gonna work out this time!


----------



## tatiana

Common misspelled words I see in hair blogs, dominican products, and in posts:
The word is coarse not course.
It is length not lenght.
It is strength not strenght.


----------



## adamson

EllePixie said:


> Gotcha - if she is already an established writer on black hair care, I feel better about it. Someone told me yesterday that she suggests condishes with cones are better though (not that I am anti-cone), so I was like .
> 
> I'm getting a couple of books on feminism - Full Frontal Feminism and The Feminine Mystique.



Are you going to write about your thoughts in your blog? Just wondering 


Anyways... I braided my hair in individuals this Monday... and I'm already itching to take them out. I miss my hair! My mom goaded me on to do it, and I don't like them. They look nice... but argh. I miss my hair ;__;


----------



## EllePixie

adamson said:


> Are you going to write about your thoughts in your blog? Just wondering
> 
> 
> Anyways... I braided my hair in individuals this Monday... and I'm already itching to take them out. I miss my hair! My mom goaded me on to do it, and I don't like them. They look nice... but argh. I miss my hair ;__;



On the Science of Black Hair Care book or feminism??


----------



## nappystorm

I need to get some "butters". The sun is killing my hair.


----------



## adamson

EllePixie said:


> On the Science of Black Hair Care book or feminism??



I was talking about the latter. But now I'm thinking about both


----------



## winona

Dear Friend,

 I love you like a sister but DO NOT pull a random twist down from MY HAIR without my permission with DIRTY FINGERS to show someone how long my hair has grown.  If you violate me again I might have to chop your fingers off.  Thank you

Winona


----------



## Kurlee

hairline reversion sucks


----------



## EllePixie

adamson said:


> I was talking about the latter. But now I'm thinking about both



LOL my thoughts on feminism would probably cause firestorm, so no way. But if I got that book I'd def review it...but I dunno if I feel like spending $25 on something that isn't going to offer me any new info....


----------



## Kurlee

winona said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> I love you like a sister but DO NOT pull a random twist down from MY HAIR without my permission with DIRTY FINGERS to show someone how long my hair has grown.  If you violate me again I might have to chop your fingers off.  Thank you
> 
> Winona


dear acquaintance,

Do not interrogate me about my hair every time u see me and make backhanded compliments as you feel through my hair uninvited with your dirty hands. Don't tell me my hair is pretty but then say I have a teensy weensy ponytail with your gap toothed smile.  And i'm not stupid, I know you're gently tugging and/or feeling for tracks.  Get a life, hussy!

Signed,

Back the *** UP!


----------



## EllePixie

I always wanna say catty stuff in here!! Someone shut my little butt up! 

I think it's funny the Mixed Chicks Kids LI is better than the adult one.


----------



## Imani

Hmm, no plans tonight, think I'll catch xmen on a matinee tommorrow. So I guess tonight will be hair wash night.


----------



## ilah

Last length check was in Janurary.  Time for another one.


----------



## JJamiah

I love my Hair products, I am no longer a hardcore PJ; so I go to the store to feel like I am at home. they bring back fond memories of when I had a Beauty Supply Store in my house. 

I want to so try other Deep Conditioners BUT.... I tell myself, you have about 2 years worth of Deep Conditioner, Stop the presses. Stop it Stop.... Leave that money on your Hair Card, Leave it. Don't spend more money. And then it happens, I press the check out button with an empty cart. LOL, It's therapy to me.


----------



## divachyk

At a blah point in hair life. I log onto LHCF and log off. I log on and log off. Post very little. My hair isn't perfect so that's not why I'm not engaging. I just don't have much energy these days. Been dealing with a cold so every aspect of life is has been put on whenever I get to it status. 

I will force myself to wash tomorrow because I can't remember the last time I washed. Think it was last Sunday. I normally wash weekly but going out of town and then getting sick when returning just threw me off schedule.


----------



## Geminigirl

JJamiah said:


> I love my Hair products, I am no longer a hardcore PJ; so I go to the store to feel like I am at home. they bring back fond memories of when I had a Beauty Supply Store in my house.
> 
> I want to so try other Deep Conditioners BUT.... I tell myself, you have about 2 years worth of Deep Conditioner, Stop the presses. Stop it Stop.... Leave that money on your Hair Card, Leave it. Don't spend more money. And then it happens, I press the check out button with an empty cart. LOL, It's therapy to me.



lol too many things to laugh at. A hair card?

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## divachyk

@EllePixie -  re: the book -- I was purchase hesitant also but I received notice that I have several upcoming business trips so I was like hmm, I need something to read while traveling so I purchased it. I am unwilling to browse the book until I'm at the airport. I'm a uneasy flyer. But all reviews I've seen/read are positive in nature. As I understand it, the book provides a scientific approach and explanation of the how's and why's. These are things you might already know but I sure don't. Perhaps visit a local library to see if they have the book available for you to preview to determine worth. eta: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=503261


----------



## EllePixie

divachyk said:


> @EllePixie -  re: the book -- I was purchase hesitant also but I received notice that I have several upcoming business trips so I was like hmm, I need something to read while traveling so I purchased it. I am unwilling to browse the book until I'm at the airport. I'm a uneasy flyer. But all reviews I've seen/read are positive in nature. As I understand it, the book provides a scientific approach and explanation of the how's and why's. These are things you might already know but I sure don't. Perhaps visit a local library to see if they have the book available for you to preview to determine worth. eta: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=503261



Thanks for the lank! I checked to see if they had it at my library yet but they don't...I got Cathy Howse's book instead and I can't stand it so far. She is too messy in this book throwing shade at other hair people!


----------



## allmundjoi

Henna in my hair. Biked for 6 miles w/a plastic cap on under an ugly scarf. Well, at least I worked out. Will rinse in 3 hrs, dc with AOHSR w/evil and honey x 30min w/heat. Then do twists for my tnc. I love my hair. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## divachyk

EllePixie said:


> Thanks for the lank! I checked to see if they had it at my library yet but they don't...I got Cathy Howse's book instead and I can't stand it so far. She is too messy in this book throwing shade at other hair people!


Thank you for the Cathy Howse book info. That was another book that I was interested in, although I planned to visit the library on that one first. I also purchased Chicoro's Grow book for the flight travels so that in case I get tired of reading Science, I can crack open Chicoro's.


----------



## pookaloo83

I can't get my hair like it is in my siggy. I've been trying and trying and it ends up looking ugly. I got it in twists again. Hopefully in the morning it acts right.


----------



## JFemme

Im beyond sick of this protective style.. 

Kinda bummed that my thinning edges have not totally filled in...Reckon that'll learn me

Guess its back to hair vits, and [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## IMFOCSD

Why o why do i feel so lost when I'm out of my beloved scurl...i broke down and bought a huge bottle lol. I only wear this when I'm wiggin daily.

I can't wait to give my hair a much needed drink and i am def gonna keep a stash of scurl.

I notice that after a couple days of using this on my hair it stays moist and i don't have to use it everyday...maybe every 3-4 days....im in love lol.


----------



## january noir

JFemme said:


> Im beyond sick of this protective style..
> 
> Kinda bummed that my thinning edges have not totally filled in...Reckon that'll learn me
> 
> Guess its back to hair vits, and [email protected] [email protected]



JFemme   Keep at it girl!  It will get better.


----------



## JFemme

january noir said:


> JFemme   Keep at it girl!  It will get better.


 Thanks, JN

I needed that encouragement,hug today... 

Eveything else is fine, but this fuddy duddy hair .... (im so so over it)

Starting Vits Monday morning...and may spring for that Nioxin 8

Le sigh


----------



## Geminigirl

Kurlee said:


> dear acquaintance,
> 
> Do not interrogate me about my hair every time u see me and make backhanded compliments as you feel through my hair uninvited with your dirty hands. Don't tell me my hair is pretty but then say I have a teensy weensy ponytail with your gap toothed smile.  And i'm not stupid, I know you're gently tugging and/or feeling for tracks.  Get a life, hussy!
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Back the *** UP!



well damn lol. I feel you I get sometimes too, I'm like ya'll know good and well.... 

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## EllePixie

divachyk said:


> Thank you for the Cathy Howse book info. That was another book that I was interested in, although I planned to visit the library on that one first. I also purchased Chicoro's Grow book for the flight travels so that in case I get tired of reading Science, I can crack open Chicoro's.



I like Chicoro's book, it's a really easy read and I like her positive attitude. And I like how she emphasizes that people should be realistic with their journey...

Cathy doesn't seem as educated as we'd like to think. Maybe it was because she wrote this back in the day, but I take issue with her finite statements. I think maybe I would be more impressed if I read this ten years ago?

Anywho, thank you so much for the link to the information on the Science of Black Hair Care book - I think I'm going to get it. I've read textbooks about hair, but they are way too expensive to purchase for home use, so if anything this will give me some science references that I can easily look up.


----------



## Softerlove

My 6 week new growth feels like 2 week new growth.  Thank you alter ego garlic condish, joicio, and pure argan oil...


----------



## Evolving78

these yt folks is starting to get beside themselves about my wig.  like they are trying to tell me that my wig looks better than my natural hair.  see, this is one of the reasons why i don't like to be bothered with fake hair.  but whatever.  it's funny how the black girl i work with kept asking me about the wig and that she wanted to get one, but she lets everyone know that compliments me that it is a wig.

off topic, i don't like it when little kids put their hands on my face!


----------



## january noir

I got a good trim yesterday.   I should beat myself for not getting them regularly.
I know my hair would look so much better.


----------



## Katherina

5 days til straightening! :-D I hope my hair is BSL... I finally cut all the heat damage off in April and I want to be MBL by Dec 31, 2011! My final goal - OMG! I can't believe it's within reach! I never would've thought it possible 3 years ago! :-D


----------



## ebonyseas

Where are the mid year updates? I can't wait to see everyones progress!


----------



## adamson

EllePixie said:


> LOL my thoughts on feminism would probably cause firestorm, so no way. But if I got that book I'd def review it...but I dunno if I feel like spending $25 on something that isn't going to offer me any new info....



Yeah, I can see people being angry with my thoughts, too... especially since you're popular among the natural hair community, too.
That's the same reason why I don't want to buy it, either... and because I'm cheap.


----------



## allmundjoi

As much as I HATE ordering hair products online (clothes/shoes, perfumes and furniture-yes, hair products-no), I just ordered Qhemet Biologics AOHC and BRBC. I hope I like the products. The entire site was sold out in less than 2 hrs of opening for the sale. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Nix08

Toronto Ladies - There is a relatively new bss at Markham and Sheppard that sells steamers from $99 for table tops and $149/$179 for the stand up ones for anyone looking.


----------



## LatterGlory




----------



## ms.tatiana

I can't take my greasy weave any longer. I had on a white shirt & grease was all over it yesterday, not cute at all. 

I won't be getting my 4 weeks worth of my cheap weave anymore.


----------



## halee_J

Today is wash and press day. Imma wait till the sun goes down though, its entirely too hot right now


----------



## nappystorm

I got all these freaking banana clips and not one of them will fit in my hair


----------



## Bnster

perfect28 said:


> purchased my topstyler kit over the wknddd..can not wait to get my hands on this...
> 
> love new innovative beauty productssssssss/tools....excited!



perfect28 did you get your topstyler and have you used it? Please give us a review.  TIA!


----------



## EllePixie

Regimen - a systematic plan
Regiment - a military unit consisting usually of a number of battalions

That is all.


----------



## nappystorm

EllePixie said:


> Regimen - a systematic plan
> Regiment - a military unit consisting usually of a number of battalions
> 
> That is all.


EllePixie
Don't do that


----------



## EllePixie

nappystorm said:


> EllePixie
> Don't do that



Just your friendly neighborhood Saturday hair speak PSA!


----------



## laurend085

EllePixie I just checked out your blog and yt channel and I love them! I have subscribed.


----------



## EllePixie

laurend085 said:


> EllePixie I just checked out your blog and yt channel and I love them! I have subscribed.



Cool thank you!


----------



## Myjourney2009

gonna finish exercising
then
wash and condition
while its drying
watching "gone with the wind"

will definitely be relaxing my hair next weekend

TTYL


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> At a blah point in hair life. I log onto LHCF and log off. I log on and log off. Post very little. My hair isn't perfect so that's not why I'm not engaging. I just don't have much energy these days. Been dealing with a cold so every aspect of life is has been put on whenever I get to it status.
> 
> I will force myself to wash tomorrow because I can't remember the last time I washed. Think it was last Sunday. I normally wash weekly but going out of town and then getting sick when returning just threw me off schedule.



Girl get over that cold first, hair is secondary.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I cant decide which conditioner to use GOSH!!!!


----------



## newnyer

Got my steamer! Got my steamer! Guess all the other ish I had on my to-do list for the weekend won't be getting done....on to the shower for a poo & DC!!!


----------



## JerriBlank

EllePixie said:


> Regimen - a systematic plan
> Regiment - a military unit consisting usually of a number of battalions
> 
> That is all.


 
Omg,don't forget "regime."
It makes me inexplicably angry when I see these words used incorrectly on here.erplexed


----------



## EllePixie

JerriBlank said:


> Omg,don't forget "regime."
> It makes me inexplicably angry when I see these words used incorrectly on here.erplexed



 When I see "regime," I like to pronouce it like re-gi-mee in my head, and pretend like they are referring to the person with the regimen.


----------



## fairyhairy

haha babysitting tonight, my nephew told his mum not to get drunk : he is 6 

eta nothing to do with hair i know lol....


----------



## destine2grow

I need to flat twist my hair. It was in a bun but I always seem to play in my hair when it is easy accessible. So flat twist hear I come!


----------



## Softerlove

I wish I had someone to help me take hair progress pics...time to start tricking the DBF

And I'm having a great hair day and I have no where to go but to my sisters....ugh...


----------



## Imani

Softerlove said:


> I wish I had someone to help me take hair progress pics...time to start tricking the DBF
> 
> And I'm having a great hair day and I have no where to go but to my sisters....ugh...



Don't you hate that? For me, my good hair days are so rare, when I have one I find myself making up any ol excuse to try to find somewhere to go. But it always end up you have nothing to do on the day your hair is most banging.


----------



## divachyk

halee_J - how do you manage working out and keeping your hair nicely pressed? Proud of you for keeping up with your workouts.

Myjourney2009 - I talked a good game but nope, didn't wash today either. What conditioner did you decide on for today's pampering session? I'm proud of you also for keeping up with your workouts.

EllePixie - you all will be having me quadruple check my grammar. 

Softerlove - what's "DBF?"


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> @halee_J - how do you manage working out and keeping your hair nicely pressed? Proud of you for keeping up with your workouts.
> 
> @Myjourney2009 - I talked a good game but nope, didn't wash today either. What conditioner did you decide on for today's pampering session? I'm proud of you also for keeping up with your workouts.
> 
> @EllePixie - you all will be having me quadruple check my grammar.
> 
> @Softerlove - what's "DBF?"


 
divachyk

I was going to use my AO swimmers conditioner BUT it had been in my closet so long it started seperating and it smelled kind of funny. 
So, I settled on trying for the first time  the Suave Shea butter and almond conditioner. I will know by tomorrow if its a keeper. I hope it is because I like teh way it smells


----------



## IMFOCSD

About a week ago i used herbal essence hello hydration as a moisturizer and i just took down one of my twists....my hair still smells soooo good....wow lol


----------



## Napp

I am loving this jumbo perm rod set! Its  so easy to maintain and since i did it with gel it still looks nice.


----------



## halee_J

Thanks divachyk actually I'm not keeping up too well with the presses, by day 2 my hair has reverted   but I'm really heat training the ng as it grows in so at this point so its ok if it reverts now. My hope is that eventually, my hair will revert less easily.


----------



## Nix08

When I first started I couldn't understand how someone could be APL and consider their hair short....I consider it so short I don't even want to wear it out...like what is my problem


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Im coordinating a training  program for my job and it starts tomorrow so I hope this bun last all week. I will pack some hair things just in case I have some free time.


----------



## kittikat24

I just watched MohaganyCurls rollerset YT video, and it was so encouraging!  I think I found a new style to try, and its a great way to avoid direct heat as well....


----------



## hairsothick

Why is Kinky Curly Curling Custard so sticky? Yuck!

My hair is soft, just too sticky.


----------



## Bnster

Nix08 said:


> When I first started I couldn't understand how someone could be APL and consider their hair short....I consider it so short I don't even want to wear it out...like what is my problem



Nix08, congrats on making it to APL!  I felt like that when I got to APL also, so unsatisfied.  But not knocking it cause we want to keep it and grow beyond!


----------



## KimPossibli

its been 8 months... and i'm only at 3 inches growth,,, colour me disappointed.....


----------



## Imani

I think I'm going to go ahead and sign up for swim lessons. I was afraid for my hair but I am hoping if I wash it immediately afterwards w/ that Aubrey Organics Swimmers shampoo hopefully it will be OK.


----------



## january noir

My hair dresser makes me see things in a better light.  He's smart and he made me understand what I'd be getting into.  He's right.   Thank God he loves me!


----------



## shasha8685

Imani said:


> I think I'm going to go ahead and sign up for swim lessons. I was afraid for my hair but I am hoping if I wash it immediately afterwards w/ that Aubrey Organics Swimmers shampoo hopefully it will be OK.



Imani Make sure to saturate your hair w/ conditioner (or leave in conditioner) before you get into that water. That way, your hair won't soak up as much chlorinated water


----------



## ms.tatiana

I am getting so tired of people asking when did I start growing my hair out... 

Like I been growing it out I just didn't know I was doing all the wrong things, but thank you so much for letting me know my hair looks more healthy and longer than before!


----------



## EllePixie

divachyk said:


> halee_J - how do you manage working out and keeping your hair nicely pressed? Proud of you for keeping up with your workouts.
> 
> Myjourney2009 - I talked a good game but nope, didn't wash today either. What conditioner did you decide on for today's pampering session? I'm proud of you also for keeping up with your workouts.
> 
> EllePixie - you all will be having me quadruple check my grammar.
> 
> Softerlove - what's "DBF?"



LOL divachyk That isn't even grammar, that's a TOTALLY different word!!!


----------



## Softerlove

divachyk said:


> halee_J - how do you manage working out and keeping your hair nicely pressed? Proud of you for keeping up with your workouts.
> 
> Myjourney2009 - I talked a good game but nope, didn't wash today either. What conditioner did you decide on for today's pampering session? I'm proud of you also for keeping up with your workouts.
> 
> EllePixie - you all will be having me quadruple check my grammar.
> 
> Softerlove - what's "DBF?"



Sorry, DBF = dear boyfriend

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## Softerlove

Imani said:


> Don't you hate that? For me, my good hair days are so rare, when I have one I find myself making up any ol excuse to try to find somewhere to go. But it always end up you have nothing to do on the day your hair is most banging.



I went to the gas station before my sisters and pumped that gas REAL SLOW....ummm huh my hair was gonna get its cute day out!

It was all good until that spider speed up, then I turned into a chicken, screamed, and pumped faster lol.
Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## Softerlove

double post


----------



## curlyninjagirl

Hmm....I wonder if "baggying" my edges with plastic wrap would protect them and help me retain length in my hairline....


----------



## charislibra

What's with the very quick smile, then angry face thing that youtubers do when they are ending a video? It's really odd. I understand laughing, cheesing, smiling, then back to default face transition because I do it all the time, but there's no transition. They do it wit da quickness. lol


----------



## ErikaUK

After much deliberation I opted to deep condition with Cathy Howse UBH. I hope my hair doesn't hate it!


----------



## halee_J

I found it I found it!!!! I finally found the camera charger!!!! Now I can finally take some good hair pics, I suck @ camera phone pics  It was in the closet where I keep my bags/luggage WTH?! Who the frick put it in in there? Since its just me here, I guess I did


----------



## Oyekade

I am so tempted to shave my head today. I have been thinking about it for 5 months now just to see what I look like bald head


----------



## SVT

Have my humidifier running while reading the boards. Hair feels great!


----------



## nappystorm

Okay something has got to give. I'm either about to cut, texlax or heat train this ish, it's too much...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

nappystorm said:


> Okay something has got to give. I'm either about to cut, texlax or heat train this ish, it's too much...



I vote for heat training....


----------



## EllePixie

nappystorm said:


> Okay something has got to give. I'm either about to cut, texlax or heat train this ish, it's too much...



nappystorm What's wrong boo?


----------



## Myjourney2009

Suave shea butter almond 

SUCKS!!!!!

My hair was so tangly and dry.

Thank gosh it was only $2


----------



## nappystorm

EllePixie said:


> @nappystorm What's wrong boo?



Pity Party Alert It takes too long to detangle, it's too thick for my accesories, my twists look a hot mess, the "out" styles are a hot mess, it won't stay detangled, these knots,the front won't shrink no more, it won't hold moisture, it's too humid to look good straight, I can't afford braids. WAHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## EllePixie

nappystorm said:


> Pity Party Alert It takes too long to detangle, it's too thick for my accesories, my twists look a hot mess, the "out" styles are a hot mess, it won't stay detangled, these knots,the front won't shrink no more, it won't hold moisture, it's too humid to look good straight, I can't afford braids. WAHHHHH!!!!!



How long is too long for detangling? IMO, I'd get a trim before doing anything else or get your hair shaped - that way, if you feel better about your hair you can go about your business rather than doing something where you would have to transition again. Then, if you're still upset about it consider other options.


----------



## divachyk

SVT said:


> Have my humidifier running while reading the boards. Hair feels great!


As in room/breathing humidifier? How does that help your hair? The dr suggested I get a humidifier but I haven't yet but just curious on if it helps your hair also.


----------



## divachyk

The coughs have slowed down. The nose isn't as stuffy. The energy is slowly returning. My hair is ratty looking and feeling dry up in the nape area. Okay, so I've had enough, I must wash even if it's not a full out day of pampering.


----------



## nappystorm

EllePixie said:


> How long is too long for detangling? IMO, I'd get a trim before doing anything else or get your hair shaped - that way, if you feel better about your hair you can go about your business rather than doing something where you would have to transition again. Then, if you're still upset about it consider other options.


I just had one about 3 weeks ago


----------



## SavannahNatural

These ends are a HAM!!  I'm so ready to cut. . .long term transitioning may be an epic fail! Waiting for the braid lady to call back so I don't feel guilty about cutting off these ends.  CALL BACK BRAID LADY!!!!!   #Thatisall


----------



## shasha8685

These commercials for the Design Essentials hair care line irk me. Just a lot.


----------



## NJoy

divachyk said:


> At a blah point in hair life. I log onto LHCF and log off. I log on and log off. Post very little. My hair isn't perfect so that's not why I'm not engaging. I just don't have much energy these days. Been dealing with a cold so every aspect of life is has been put on whenever I get to it status.
> 
> I will force myself to wash tomorrow because I can't remember the last time I washed. Think it was last Sunday. I normally wash weekly but going out of town and then getting sick when returning just threw me off schedule.


 
We have another half year of growing to do.  That's plenty o' time to do something big!

I'm looking forward to growing these layers out.


----------



## EllePixie

nappystorm said:


> I just had one about 3 weeks ago



Maybe you could get it shaped to take down some volume or so your out styles look better? If not then a text might be good. My dad told me to consider one to make detangling easier (with combing it through or backcombing) and decrease the bigness lol.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

My random hair thoughts...

1. I guess I have fine hair. Fine and thick 4a hair.
2. Saw first video of HairCrush on YouTube Saturday and she has beautiful hair...wondering if I would be just as long if I never relaxed-EVER in my life. *sighs*
3.SSKs are everywhere and that is the least of my worries.
4. But my biggest hair worry right now is that I possibly have been killing my hair with my terrible detangling process. I never comb tip to root. I just plop on V05 and Denman/ wide tooth comb it.
5. I shed a lot. My pipes may become clogged if it stays this bad.
6. I need some hair twins to curb my PJism cause I am so broke.
7. Being in the military REALLY limits my protective styling options with proper uniform wear, which may explain my added breakage from the pigtails I wear everyday when I don't twist.
8.Twists take too long! Mainly because my hair has no slip and the time it takes to part my hair is tripled. I have such short patience.
9. At least it's stretching down to my collar/shoulder bone. (I BC'd early '09)
10. I need to exercise every single day (maybe twice per day) and well I wish I didn't sweat on my head,lol! That would save a lot of time and funky hair days.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

Oh and #11, does anyone experience hair so rough that when you twist it (mainly towards the ends) that your fingers get sort of um...paper cut? I mean I felt like I was braiding blades or fiberglass shards! Ugh!!! I think I should cut off an inch. My top/crown has a much looser curl like a 3type there and it's weird...


----------



## divachyk

Bad weather with the light show (lightening) and sound effects (thunder) would jump off when I'm in the middle of washing my hair. I'm from the deep south when you "hush that fuss" (be quiet for the city folk ) and sit down somewhere (sit still) until the bad weather passes. Well, hmpf -- I'mma go against the hush that fuss theory and gonna keep doing my hair despite the weather because I can't be looking like crazy head tomorrow at work.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

Lissa0821 said:


> I think I have finally nailed down a regime that seems to work for me.
> 
> I have been alternating between Elasta QP and One N Only Argan oil products each week.  I do alternating prepoo with Lustrasilk Shea Butter, Hot Six oil and Mane N tail deep moisturizing conditioner.
> 
> I will now work on perfecting my air drying technique so I can lay off using heat until the fall.
> 
> I also noticed my hair on my left side is much coarser than the right side.  I experience breakage on this side once I start stretching my relaxer so I am thinking about touching up my roots at 8 weeks instead of 16 weeks, but I am still on the fence about that. I still struggle with not combing my hair from the roots when detangling, it is the one habit that is hard to break but I am focused on changing this habit.



Amen on the root to tip detangling b/c I am sooo guilty of that. It's too short to work with in sections like the other ladies, but then again I may just not have the patience to see if I can work in sections. It's funny b/c when I think of it I end up working in "sections with my wide tooth comb/Denman anyway. I tell you it's mental! Lol! I gottsta be mo careful.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

nappystorm said:


> Po baby  I usually don't say stuff like this but she just need to get a perm and call it a day
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVdCdd-Dmvk





Whoo she mad! Lol! I aint gonna lie that is how I felt about the KCCC. Knot Today was alright. I made a leavin mix with it which my husband adored BUT the custard i gave away. Bye Bye $19.99! smh.


----------



## allmundjoi

Dang, used Hawaiian Silky 14n1 on my hair today. Oil rinsed, condish, KCKT then the HS for a curly wash n go (sealed w/castor oil). Uh, after a few hours my hair was so dry-the burning bush. I don't think my hair likes glycerin-it is very humid today too. Today was the first time in a long time I wished I was relaxed. *sigh* Just yesterday I was lovin' my hair. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Curlybeauty

Weave out, braids out, and i'm ready for the creamy crack!!!!

OMG I can't wait 

I think i'm done with weaves for the rest of the year. If I pop up with another one, don't judge me. But I think I will get my touch-ups every 12 weeks faithfully for the rest of the year, and then in January, get weaved up for my last semester in school. 

I'm getting my hair done on Saturday in the morning. I plan on pampering my hair to no end today and flat iron it. 2nd time this whole year woot woot!!

Got some nice growth too


----------



## winona

MrJohnsonsRib said:


> My random hair thoughts...
> 
> 1. I guess I have fine hair. Fine and thick 4a hair.
> 2. Saw first video of HairCrush on YouTube Saturday and she has beautiful hair...wondering if I would be just as long if I never relaxed-EVER in my life. *sighs*
> 3.SSKs are everywhere and that is the least of my worries.
> 4. But my biggest hair worry right now is that I possibly have been killing my hair with my terrible detangling process. I never comb tip to root. I just plop on V05 and Denman/ wide tooth comb it.
> 5. I shed a lot. My pipes may become clogged if it stays this bad.
> 6. I need some hair twins to curb my PJism cause I am so broke.
> 7. Being in the military REALLY limits my protective styling options with proper uniform wear, which may explain my added breakage from the pigtails I wear everyday when I don't twist.
> 8.Twists take too long! Mainly because my hair has no slip and the time it takes to part my hair is tripled. I have such short patience.
> 9. At least it's stretching down to my collar/shoulder bone. (I BC'd early '09)
> 10. I need to exercise every single day (maybe twice per day) and well I wish I didn't sweat on my head,lol! That would save a lot of time and funky hair days.



MrJohnsonsRib

I am active army and maybe instead of pigtails you can banana clip bun.  My hair has been thriving since using this method.

What I do is CoWash
Make hair into ponytail with hands
Clip on banana clip (black or dark brown with black)
Use fan method to make juicy bun
Put on chignon/bun net(sally's 2/$.99)

In regulation bun no stress from ponytail holders


----------



## destine2grow

Sitting here with SSI Okra Recon in my hair about to rinse out and apply AE Garlic con and I really want to try something new. Maybe I will use Jasmine Avocado and Silk. Yeah thats what I'm going to do and cowash with BFH Yarrow and Hibiscus cleansing con.


----------



## NJoy

*sigh* Haircrush is going to make me go natural. I LOVE her hair!


----------



## Dizz

Every time I see hairsothick 's hair, I feel like I'm... cheating on my hair-love for ms-gg


----------



## newnyer

Sitting under the steamer and MAN this shiggity gets hot!! Maybe i shouldnt have put nettle/pepprmint oil in the water & DC--felt like my scalp was on FIRE for a sec!      LOL It's all good though. I'll give my first time review for this steamer doo-hickey after I finish DC'ing.

P.S. I am itching to put another weave in my head. Fight the urge newnyer, FIGHT! (Unless my fav hair weave goes on sale)


----------



## ms-gg

Dizz said:


> Every time I see @hairsothick 's hair, I feel like I'm... cheating on my hair-love for @ms-gg




You cheating on me?!?!?!?!?!! You cheating on me?!?!!?!?


----------



## Lissa0821

newnyer said:


> Sitting under the steamer and MAN this shiggity gets hot!! Maybe i shouldnt have put nettle/pepprmint oil in the water & DC--felt like my scalp was on FIRE for a sec!      LOL It's all good though. I'll give my first time review for this steamer doo-hickey after I finish DC'ing.
> 
> P.S. I am itching to put another weave in my head. Fight the urge newnyer, FIGHT! (Unless my fav hair weave goes on sale)




I know exactly what you mean, I have had mine for about 3 years and I still can't get over hot that thing is.  But I love the results.............


----------



## NikkiQ

Between working promos, helping my brother move, and making my invitations for my upcoming wedding...my poor hair is feeling slightly neglected this weekend. I bought the supplies I need to make my own wig. We'll see how this comes out lmao


----------



## halee_J

Um yeah. So I didn't press my hair. I dunno man, its just too hot and humid, and I work out hard, to the point where the sweat isrunning down my scalp. I don't wanna force myself to do it either. Since my scalp hates co-washes I've been water rinsing my hair in addition to the 2x a week wash and DCs to help keep my scalp clean. I Think I'm gonna start putting tea tree oil on my scalp too for the anti microbial benefit I'm thinking that I'll lay off the heat training until its cool and less humid, like November  I'll just enjoy the S-curl season and let it be for now. If my hair starts looking a HAM then I'll reconsider but for now I'm leaving the mop alone.


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Why was I more scared to put my hair in my own hands vs being scared to let someone else handle it?


----------



## NeicyNee

Why does the Cantu Shea Butter Leave in say to avoid putting product directly on new growth? That's exactly where I put it.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## allmundjoi

NeicyNee said:


> Why does the Cantu Shea Butter Leave in say to avoid putting product directly on new growth? That's exactly where I put it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I remember seeing this on another haircare board. Per a member, she said she contacted the company and the response was that it did not aid in hair growth.

http://skeetalynn.blogspot.com/2010/05/intresting-info-about-cantu-shea-butter.html

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## nappystorm

I did a rollerset. It looks pretty nice.


----------



## NeicyNee

allmundjoi said:


> I remember seeing this on another haircare board. Per a member, she said she contacted the company and the response was that it did not aid in hair growth.
> 
> http://skeetalynn.blogspot.com/2010/05/intresting-info-about-cantu-shea-butter.html
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



Thanks for the link. I'll most likely continue using it how I have been. Just remembering to watch for buildup. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EllePixie

WTF is this "biological trait" that "as Blacks" makes our hair dry??? Or...it's because the curl is tighter so it's harder for the sebum to travel down the hair shaft fully? WTH is this garbage?


----------



## greenandchic

Glad I had my hair in a PS yesterday (but) when it got really warm, but I really should have been wearing a hat...well, at least the clouds are rolling in.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

So I guess I am still retaining length.  Imma start alternating DCs every 1 1/2 months between Tresemme and Pantene since that seems to be when my hair starts to get tired of it.


----------



## ms.tatiana

It took forever but with the help of my mom I did box braids for the first time. I'll oil them down and put some rollers in overnight and see how it all turns out.


----------



## ms-gg

Ready to take these box braids out.  Trying to push for another 2-3 weeks.  Okay.  Yep.


----------



## Myjourney2009

My 12 YO daughter is learning. She did her first large braid yesterday that was not a bunched up mess. It was smooth and all going in the same direction. I pointed out to her that is looked nice she had a proud look on her face. She did not even realize that she did it so well.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I do my TU this weekend I am so nervous about the way it is going to come out.


----------



## goodmorningruby

My hair got some major and much needed TLC tonight. I forgot how much deep conditioning can make a difference.

Air drying in braids over night with pipe cleaners on the ends for the first time. I can't wait to take them down for an exceptional braid out.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Had to apply conditioner on dry hair and let it sit for a half hour no heat, after using that wack Suave shea butter almond. My hair is almost back to normal. I'll co-wash one more time on Wed. with the same concoction

3 oz Kenra platinum (wont be repurchasing) 
2 t Hempseed oil (will increase to 1 T)
the rest of my oyin honey hemp

I'm glad I am almost done using stuff up it feels good to get that stash down.


----------



## Aireen

EllePixie said:


> WTF is this "biological trait" that "as Blacks" makes our hair dry??? Or...it's because the curl is tighter so it's harder for the sebum to travel down the hair shaft fully? WTH is this garbage?



Heeeeey, girl!

Are you legitimately asking? Complaining? Or implying that the theory doesn't make sense?


----------



## Softerlove

I've been at work for 16 hrs, took a nap on this hair, re-styled, and indulged my inner HIH monster, and my hair, unlike my makeup, still looks darn good!  Flexi rods, how I love thee....

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## KimPossibli

yes... my hair is the nappiest

no there isnt any product that can make it less nappy looking or produce curls...

please leave me alone now with the hair advice....


----------



## WakandanPrincess

I woke up at 6am to flatiron my hair. I walked outside at 745 to go to work and my hair IMMEDIATELY reverted. I look a hot mess today. Why doesn't my hair listen? I'm going to start calling it "him", since in my experience men don't listen, and my hair sure as hell won't listen to me. smdh.


----------



## halee_J

I hate how my hair feels after I workout. Sweat makes my hair feel like straw.


----------



## EllePixie

Aireen said:


> Heeeeey, girl!
> 
> Are you legitimately asking? Complaining? Or implying that the theory doesn't make sense?



I was reading Ultra Black Hair Growth II, and the way she kept describing "Black" hair was really rubbing me the wrong way.

I understand the notion of sebum and protecting moisture from leaving the hair shaft and coating the hair so it doesn't break (which is pretty much what she meant), but she kept talking about our hair like Black people are mutants. It annoyed the hell outta me. Her diction/tone throughout the book was all kinds of wrong to me.

On another note, I finally bought a length check tank! I super suck at measuring growth so this should help.


----------



## -PYT

Going to a wedding in Jamaica next month...thinking of doing some mini (ish) twists and flexi rodding them for the ceremony :scratchch  will NOT be feeling like dealing with my hair while i'm having fun in the sun!


----------



## divachyk

RT1: Seems like my hair paid for the mini hair hiatus. Noticed a increase of small/short strands while going through my wash regi. I'm willing to bet the small hairs wasn't shedding but I wasn't motivated to check the shed hair pile for breakage vs. shed. 

RT2: Got done washing my hair late last night and didn't detangle fully. Love the density of my unproperly detangled hair. My bun looks exceptionally thick today!


----------



## jerseygurl

I BC'd on Saturday and did a braidout which was okay. Sitting trying to figure out what next to do to my hair


----------



## IMFOCSD

I really feel more and more that constant moist ends is the key to healthy ends and the ability to retain length by eliminating breakage....off to saturate my ends with my beloved s-curl followed by evoo


----------



## jazzerz

Just read something in a thread about Beyond the Zone Protein Cocktail. I wish there was a more comprehensive product review list. Anyone here ever tried this? What do you think? I'm 8 months into my transition and I have breakage which I've determined isn't due to lack of moisture.


----------



## Aireen

EllePixie said:


> I was reading Ultra Black Hair Growth II, and the way she kept describing "Black" hair was really rubbing me the wrong way.
> 
> I understand the notion of sebum and protecting moisture from leaving the hair shaft and coating the hair so it doesn't break (which is pretty much what she meant), but she kept talking about our hair like Black people are mutants. It annoyed the hell outta me. Her diction/tone throughout the book was all kinds of wrong to me.
> 
> On another note, I finally bought a length check tank! I super suck at measuring growth so this should help.



Oh... I perfectly understand then. Seems like she was stressing on that point a little too much. People should really check their tone when writing. 

Where does everyone get these shirts and tanks? I want one!


----------



## Curlybeauty

I seriously can't thank AlliCat enough for recommending the Argan Oil restorative mask.

I just washed my hair with Vo5 moisture mlks shampoo (which I love) but because of so much buildup on my scalp and leave-out hair from my weave, I had to wash my hair a couple times and a couple GOOD time 

Either way, I didn't like how my hair was feeling, as expected after not doing anything to it for over a month...literally. Well as soon as the mask hit my hair, it literally turned my hair into butter. It was truly unbelievable. 

Anywho, I now have silicon mix conditioner mixed with a john frieda clear glaze (for shine) on my head, with no intentions of taking it off anytime soon. 

I will rinse, apply the silicon mix leave-in, a dab of argan oil, blow dry, and flat iron in preparation for my relaxer day 

I missed my hair  and my NG is popping. Waves for days...


----------



## Ozma

I hatechoo, journey from SL to APL!


----------



## KimPossibli

I am going to try to put in some twist with added hair this weekend. Doing them myself because I dont want to have to deal woth a a stylist pulling out my edges....

if it works I'll be able to keep it in for a couple of months and just redo the edges myself on wash days ... I dont think I will even be doing my whole head...just the perimeter so I can pull it up into a bun 

I feel like having to deal with my hair on is just making me feel frustrated..


----------



## halee_J

Ozma said:


> I hatechoo, journey from SL to APL!



I had to thank you again. I swear, sometimes I feel like I'm gonna be stuck here forever


----------



## ms.tatiana

Picture of my first box braids. I have curls in them now but the I haven't took another picture. I did them on dry hair then oil them with my Dr. Miracles intensive spot serum and Tree Tea oil. I apply some Suave mousse and put my rollers in.


----------



## EllePixie

Aireen said:


> Oh... I perfectly understand then. Seems like she was stressing on that point a little too much. People should really check their tone when writing.
> 
> Where does everyone get these shirts and tanks? I want one!



Yea she was doing too much and then some. It was clear that writing isn't her strong area... 

I got this one - http://hairlistainc.spreadshirt.com/black-pink-tank-sl-A5467386/customize/color/2/customize/color/2 

I wanted a tank instead of a tshirt b/c I have to pull my hair down my back myself so I didn't want my arm moving and shift the numbers or anything.


----------



## Curlybeauty

EllePixie said:


> Yea she was doing too much and then some. It was clear that writing isn't her strong area...
> 
> I got this one - http://hairlistainc.spreadshirt.com/black-pink-tank-sl-A5467386/customize/color/2/customize/color/2
> 
> *I wanted a tank instead of a tshirt b/c I have to pull my hair down my back myself so I didn't want my arm moving and shift the numbers or anything.*



Nice point you have there..never thought about that..


----------



## ToSelahWithLove

I *love* spending time on my hair. I shampoo/steam/etc twice a week, and I literally look forward to those days.

I need a life. Or a real hobby. Or a man erplexed  ......... lol


----------



## halee_J

I think its time for another henna tx. I'll do it next wash.


----------



## Lissa0821

OK, so I went to Sally Beauty Supply and the one of the sale ladies met me at the door and said "what are you buying now".  We joke with each other every time I go in there so I know she meant no harm but does that mean I am in that store too often???  

I don't care she let me know the new shipment will come in on Wednesday so guess who will be making a guest appearance on that day........


----------



## IMFOCSD

ToSelahWithLove said:


> I *love* spending time on my hair. I shampoo/steam/etc twice a week, and I literally look forward to those days.
> 
> I need a life. Or a real hobby. Or a man erplexed  ......... lol




This is funny ....i can def relate..


----------



## Curlybeauty

Silicon Mix is a keeper. I will be purchasing the large tub, when this small one runs out.
But the floral smell is not the business 

And i'm chasing MBL dreams


----------



## ErikaUK

I've been stretching my hair to the front for length checks  and thought I was an inch or so to APL, but my hopes were dashed when I asked my SO to stretch the back down my back and take a photo - at least 3 inches to go!


----------



## ToSelahWithLove

IMFOCSD said:


> This is funny ....i can def relate..



LOL! Good, I'm not the only one! It does make me wonder, too... what's gonna happen if I DO meet someone? He's gonna get tired of competing with my hair schedule.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Sorry they are huge, but hey...ya'll love pitchas


----------



## Rocky91

Curlybeauty, i love the print on your dress/top/jumper?? :lol
Your hair looks really nice as well!


----------



## Rocky91

sigh. I need to muster up the motivation to start these yarn braids....they need to be finished by wednesday.


----------



## Kash

I see she took down that horrible siggy picture.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Rocky91 said:


> Curlybeauty, i love the print on your dress/top/jumper?? :lol
> Your hair looks really nice as well!



Pant jumper  

And thanks to all those roller sets, my ends are in pretty good shape


----------



## Myjourney2009

jazzerz said:


> Just read something in a thread about Beyond the Zone Protein Cocktail. I wish there was a more comprehensive product review list. Anyone here ever tried this? What do you think? I'm 8 months into my transition and I have breakage which I've determined isn't due to lack of moisture.




jazzerz

Hey was it me if so. I can answer any questions you have.

My DD is natural always has been.
Her hair type is 4ab, texture is fine-course very similar to Kimmaytube

She was always getting splits even though I hardly use heat and she stays in braids. 

I was constantly doing search and destroys.

I first incorporated a biweekly protein shampoo and condish (Millcreek Keratin) I first do a reg wash with Trader Joes nourish spa spiked with some tea tree oil (she has seborrah dermatitis) I saw this worked well but she still needed more.

I then purchases the Protein cocktail after looking for one that I could spray on. IT MUST be sprayed on product free hair. I usually spray it on as a leave in 1-2x's a week on the braids that are close to the scalp ( I also add tea tree oil to it ) and then I apply Millcreek biotin conditioner to the length.


If you plan on using it as a reconstructor make sure it is done on clean hair; there should not be any conditioner applied to the hair prior to using this or else it wont work. The shampoo that you use should have cleaned your hair. I would suggest using a reg shampoo not one that says conditioning or moisturizing. 

I hope this helps


----------



## Kurlee

coconut oil + maxiglide = glosssssssssy soft hurr!!!

Finally did a trim and loving it!

Trying pincurls tonight!


----------



## divachyk

Okay so detangled today and got more breakage but, I think I know why. In reading through my journal, my hair seems to soak up product and detangle best when still slightly damp, around 90% dry. If I wait until I 100% dry, I tend to have dry patches and the hair doesn't detangle as well. NOTED. Hope this theory is the right theory and it's not something else.


----------



## DrC

...I forgot the exact date of when I make a year.  I know it is this month.  Somewhere between the 8th and the 10th.  Meh, anyway I'm going to blow my hair out  see how long it is.  I'm ready for the cornrows to come out.
Its time for a trim too.


----------



## ms.tatiana

My BF totally hated my box braids lol...

Ohhh well because they are staying in!


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> ...I forgot the exact date of when I make a year.  I know it is this month.  Somewhere between the 8th and the 10th.  Meh, anyway I'm going to blow my hair out  see how long it is.  I'm ready for the cornrows to come out.
> Its time for a trim too.



DrC, take some pictures for me!  Definitely dying to see that hair of yours! 

By the way, give the deets on your siggy! You're just too funny!


----------



## Dizz

I have cornrows in and they keep tickling and itching my nape! So annoying. Holding out for one more week with these, though.

Also, I have this developing e-crush on Seanbaby. Not hair-related, but whatever.


----------



## jazzerz

Myjourney2009

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## halee_J

Maybe I would like co-washing if I tried one f those formulated cleansing conditioners like Wen, hairOne or BFH Hmmm :scratchch


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> Okay so detangled today and got more breakage but, I think I know why. In reading through my journal, my hair seems to soak up product and detangle best when still slightly damp, around 90% dry. If I wait until I 100% dry, I tend to have dry patches and the hair doesn't detangle as well. NOTED. Hope this theory is the right theory and it's not something else.


divachyk Ah, I'm in the midst of similar experimentation!!  I like detangling in the shower but I bought one of those drain catcher 'thingy's' and I was not amused by the amount of hair caught going down the drain.  I tried to detangle once I added product once I got out of the shower and it was good but I want to try and wait until my hair has dried some and try it.


----------



## divachyk

@Nix08 - detangling in the shower absolutely does not work for me, period no matter the method or the comb used. I lose too much hair and it's too time consuming. My sweet spot is around 90% dry. I know that, but funny how you can know something but you are not consistent with doing it. The other day I got busy and my hair air dried before I knew it. Temps have been 100+ so I have to remind myself that my hair will air dry quicker, thus I can't let 100% dry sneak up on me like I did the other day.

For me to love all things hair, I hate stray hairs. I'm disgusted by it honestly, although its my hair. I so hate unclogging the drain. Where did you purchase your hair catcher? I purchased some drain unclogging stick thingy from as the As Seen On TV store. You run the stick down the drain and it pulls out the debris. Yucko!

ETA: I have low porosity and my hair struggles to absorb product because of it but I've yet to link the connection with why 90% dry works best detangling and product absorbtion. Or could it just be mental.


----------



## KimPossibli

its day 2 hair and I have way too much product in my hair... tempted to wash.....


----------



## Nix08

divachyk I bought it at a dollar store it's like a strainer for the drain.  I was shocked by how much hair was in there.  My plan was to wait until my hair was almost dry BUT I didn't (don't know what my problem is)  I'm trying it your way next wash


----------



## Evolving78

i think my wash day is Friday, but i am going to have to do it thursday or Saturday since i have an appointment on Friday before i go to work.  i kinda of feel like washing it now.  i got a lot of Scurl going on in my hair.  it is pretty moisturized though.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I just walked by a group of students and this young black girl was trying to explain 'new growth' to her white friends.. They kept asking, 'What makes it "new" though? Isn't it just regular growth?'  I didn't know whether to lachen or smh...


----------



## PrimaD

OMG I have 4 day for the 1st time with my twa. I'm so in love with S-Curl and Blue Magic leave in.


----------



## EllePixie

I want to make a braid!!!


----------



## Rocky91

welp. blew out my hair last night. seems to have grown a bit or maybe my eyes are tricking me. anyways, my ends look good from all the rollersetting/braid n curl'ing. i guess i'll hold off on trimming till the end of the summer.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Ok, so it's time to wash my hair. It's been 4 days with the same bun and I can't take it any more. The good thing is the bun is still very moisturized thanks to the CJ hibiscus and banana honey butta leave-in.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

Dizz said:


> Every time I see @hairsothick 's hair, I feel like I'm... cheating on my hair-love for @ms-gg


 


Lookin aint cheatin'! Isn't that the excuse some folks have tried to use? Lol!


----------



## Janet'

Finally washed my hair...


----------



## Curlybeauty

I hate wrapping my hair, because it is just too much manipulation.

So I combed it to the back, and put it in a low bun that was made by twisting my hair into one big bantu know. Secured it with a rollersetting clip, tied my scarf around the front, and hit the sack.

Welp, I got a nice, soft, body wave to my hair now


----------



## Dee_33

For the life of me idk why folks ask what you use on your hair then say that they can't use it because it's not for "our hair".  Ok fine, keep using what you're using and keep getting the same bad results.


----------



## adamson

I'm still wearing braids. I miss my own hair so much!

And my hair inside the braids is getting fuzzy already. wtf? I may just redo the front and sides in a week or two and use this as a protective style all summer. 

Also, I wonder how long my hair is going to be when I take them apart. I dream of them being BSL when I take them apart, but most likely not. haha


----------



## kandake

I'm closing in on 6 mos. post bc and my little mini puffs are so cute.  I think I'm going to twist my hair tonight for a twist out puff instead of doing my usual wash and go puff.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

I need to get another drain catcher thingy because these folks will charge boo koo money to do any type of unroutine maintenance. Stupid privatized military housing...at least my house is big and my water/electricity is free.  I lose a lot of hair. My son looked in our shower stall and said- "Mommy what is that?" with this very concerned look. I guess it looked like an infestation of bugs,lol. I felt really bad after that. :/ Lots of shedding over here...off to a thread about shedding...if it aint one thing it's another.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> DrC, take some pictures for me!  Definitely dying to see that hair of yours!
> 
> By the way, give the deets on your siggy! You're just too funny!



Aireen

I will take pictures (of course ).  But I'm realizing I may need a new blowdryer and comb attachment.  I'm not very good at blowing my hair out so I will be looking at tutorials.

My siggy?  I typed in Mr ghetto Wal Mart and found a pic on there.


----------



## faithVA

MrJohnsonsRib said:


> Lots of shedding over here...off to a thread about shedding...if it aint one thing it's another.


 
I try to catch all the hair but with 2 naturals in the house its a full time job. I have a bottle of draino on hand to try to help dissolve the hair regularly.

Let me know when you find that thread. I definitely need to read it. Is there a heavy shedder group?


----------



## Curlybeauty

My strap seems really low. Like MBL low.

I think when my hair reaches the same level as the crease in my elbow, that will be BSL for me.






I know ya'll probably sick of me and these pictures


----------



## Tif392002

iwhen i came to this board my hair is was bad shape, now im natural .healtthy, passing SL... i dont know what to do with myself, i been protectve styling te whole time, i wonder how far my hair will grow, i havent took pics since Dec2010


----------



## Napp

I think i might reach bsb by the end of the summer! I hope i dont slack off on my regimen because latley i just dont feel like caring anymore....


----------



## Embyra

only on lhcf does Filipino and Puerto Rican equal blackand the average black woman features are that of Gabby Sidibe


----------



## SUPER SWEET

I took the train today and this lady's Jheri curl lit up the car...I mean it was a FOUL smell. Please make sure to wash your hair more often when sweating and using activator.


----------



## EllePixie

Embyra said:


> only on lhcf does Filipino and Puerto Rican equal blackand the average black woman features are that of Gabby Sidibe



Whatchu talmbout?


----------



## Embyra

EllePixie said:


> Whatchu talmbout?




 in the ET section kenya moore thread was described as having european features and the average black woman has features of gabby

ET section 50cent thread a model said she Filipino and Puerto Rican and according to some on here this means black

I just dont understand this forum when it comes to race i really dont


----------



## EllePixie

Embyra said:


> in the ET section kenya moore thread was described as having european features and the average black woman has features of gabby
> 
> ET section 50cent thread a model said she Filipino and Puerto Rican and according to some on here this means black
> 
> I just dont understand this forum when it comes to race i really dont



Well you can be a Black Puerto Rican, but the Philippines are in Asia so I am not sure how that works?

***HOLDING MY MULE***

Let me stop...bye!


----------



## Embyra

EllePixie said:


> Well you can be a Black Puerto Rican, but the Philippines are in Asia so I am not sure how that works?
> 
> ***HOLDING MY MULE***
> 
> Let me stop...bye!



i get the Black Puerto Rican but....  LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL @holding my mule 
time to lurk on naturally curly


----------



## adamson

These braids... argh. It's only been eight days and I'm hair-sick.

I might need to stay away from the boards. For my sanity.


----------



## halee_J

Bun 'till Novemba, bun 'till Novemba, please tell my hair It'll be bunned 'till Novembaaaa.


----------



## Rocky91

still haven't started these yarn braids....


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Hmm...just saw that Walgreens has Goody Hair accessories buy 1 get 1 free..I might have to make a detour when I leave work..


----------



## faithVA

SuchMagnificance said:


> Hmm...just saw that Walgreens has Goody Hair accessories buy 1 get 1 free..I might have to make a detour when I leave work..


 
Really? Thanks for the heads up. Was in there Sunday and didn't see the sign. Will need to double back.


----------



## divachyk

SuchMagnificance said:


> Hmm...just saw that Walgreens has Goody Hair accessories buy 1 get 1 free..I might have to make a detour when I leave work..


@SuchMagnificance -- HUSH YO MOUF!  I'mma swing by tomorrow.



Embyra said:


> I just dont understand this forum when it comes to race i really dont


@Embrya and @EllePixie -- because of the professional positions I hold, I am not at liberty to freely speak my mind. Aside from that, I don't want to be labeled as being a trouble maker but here's a snippet of my opinion in the most professionally/politically correct way I know to say it: we need a new focus. Perhaps, world peace, Go Green; saving our teens, saving abused kids, saving abused animals...something!!


----------



## divachyk

A young lady (age: 21) at my job would like to know how to bun her hair. She speaks to me about hair often and has a genuine interest to learn more. She's a good kid and I really like her so despite my best judgement, I told her to bring her hair supplies to work and I will teach her how.


----------



## Embyra

just saw the MOST BEAUTIFUL twist out from ms-gg


----------



## IMFOCSD

Hmm, its time to fotki stalk somebody lol....lemme take a minute to think....I'm in need to be inspired and its been so long since i looked @ someones fotki.


----------



## Kurlee

reversion is a mudda. Time to cowash dis ish


----------



## CurlyMoo

I really want to do something different and be more bold and versatile with my hairstyles. I wish I was brave enough to cut 2 inches off.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I need hairstyles do to ny box braids in... any suggestions or pictures I could see???


----------



## EllePixie

divachyk said:


> @SuchMagnificance -- HUSH YO MOUF!  I'mma swing by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> @Embrya and @EllePixie -- because of the professional positions I hold, I am not at liberty to freely speak my mind. Aside from that, I don't want to be labeled as being a trouble maker but here's a snippet of my opinion in the most professionally/politically correct way I know to say it: we need a new focus. Perhaps, world peace, Go Green; saving our teens, saving abused kids, saving abused animals...something!!


divachyk I agree...you see that is why I held onto my mule like a newborn baby.


----------



## bajandoc86

currently doing a tea rinse........with the tea running down my face. sigh.


----------



## NJoy

Just did a nettle and chamomille tea rinse with peppermint EO added. Oh the tingly goodness. I love it. :reddancer:


----------



## divachyk

Totally OT: Nix08 and Aireen -- are you impacting by the Canadian mail strike?


----------



## growinghealthyhair

I get to do another length check this weekend  Very excited. And I will put back in my erpt this should get me through half the summer!!


----------



## Nix08

divachyk not yet..I have nothing on order...I'm so proud of myself


----------



## Myjourney2009

2 days til P-day

I'm gonna co-wash tomorrow and then that's that til Sat. morning.


----------



## NikkiQ

Feel like making a medium size order on Amazon compared to my huge ones. What to get...hmmm.


----------



## KimPossibli

gym today..

I guess I'm washing my hair tonight... sigh...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

wrong thread, 


Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## halee_J

I wish I hadn't relaxed my hair last September, I'd be almost 2 years post.


----------



## Evolving78

bajandoc86 said:


> currently doing a tea rinse........with the tea running down my face. sigh.



i am going to do that today, but i am going to use a spray bottle!


----------



## NJoy

Stick to what works.  Switching back to HSN-W. 'tis all.


----------



## Damaged but not out

i want to bleach, my whole head


----------



## cch24

first successful wash and go at 32 months post relaxer!


----------



## faithVA

I hope having my hair in flat twists for all of June will make me ready for kinky twists in July. Not being able to play in my hair is convenient and torturous at the same time. But these kinky twists have to stay in for at least 4 weeks.


----------



## adamson

cch24 said:


> first successful wash and go at 32 months post relaxer!



I love your hair


----------



## Evolving78

i did a wash and go yesterday.  it was so hot yesterday that i just had to do it.  i am going to cowash my hair and do a tea rinse.  i gotta get this shedding under control.  my friend just asked is washing my hair once a week the reason why my hair grows!   she caught me off guard with that one!


----------



## cch24

adamson said:


> I love your hair



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Totally OT: Nix08 and Aireen -- are you impacting by the Canadian mail strike?



divachyk - Not yet...


----------



## loved

My hair is such a mess and it's too hot to be wearing this wig but I'm 3 weeks from my next relaxer.


----------



## leiah

Going to be wearing lots of buns this summer.  It's way too hot for anything else


----------



## divachyk

I am enjoying banana clip bunning. No hair tension whatsoever.


----------



## DrC

Ugh!! I shed something serious!!


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> I am enjoying banana clip bunning. No hair tension whatsoever.


divachyk any pics for the style challenged???


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 - the siggy is a banana clip bun.


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Aireen
> 
> I will take pictures (of course ).  But I'm realizing I may need a new blowdryer and comb attachment.  I'm not very good at blowing my hair out so I will be looking at tutorials.
> 
> My siggy?  I typed in Mr ghetto Wal Mart and found a pic on there.



DrC, I'm sure it'll turn out great! Even if it doesn't, practice makes perfect.  Good luck!

Ooooh, gotta check that out!


----------



## jazzerz

Today was the last straw. Going to look at a bunch of big chop videos tonight in preparation. I just hope something doesn't come over me and I end of cutting it myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## Aireen

My face after watching this Wal-Mart rap:  erplexed  

I have no words. Damn you DrC and your captivating siggies and avatars. I always get sucked in.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> @Nix08 - the siggy is a banana clip bun.


divachyk WOW are you serious!!!  That's gorgeous Do you have a tutorial somewhere?


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> DrC, I'm sure it'll turn out great! Even if it doesn't, practice makes perfect.  Good luck!
> 
> Ooooh, gotta check that out!



I'm finish blowing out my hair.  I will add pics up later.  :yay.  Its ...bigger than I thought  erplexed.  Then a have this phat arse ball of shed hair.  Looks like a damn rodent 



Aireen said:


> My face after watching this Wal-Mart rap:  erplexed
> 
> I have no words. Damn you DrC and your captivating siggies and avatars. I always get sucked in.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> I'm finish blowing out my hair.  I will add pics up later.  :yay.  Its ...bigger than I thought  erplexed.  Then a have this phat arse ball of shed hair.  Looks like a damn rodent
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!



Ooooh I love big hair. The bigger the better! 

I can't with that video. I thought I'd have some words by now but I don't.


----------



## divachyk

@Nix08 - talked very briefly about it in my LHCF blog but it's really simple, honestly.
1. Grab and hold hair in one hand like you're about to make a pony. I use my left hand.
2. Place banana clip on the hair horizontally so it's facing left to right, not up and down. I use my right hand for this.
3. Fan the hair around to make a bun.
3b. Optional: I place a hair net around all buns for a polished look and keep all stray hairs in place.
4. Secure with pins of choice. I use good days hair pins.
5. Done.

The siggy banana bun was done on roller set hair so that's why it's so ringlet curly like. On a day-to-day, I bun on straight hair and it still works just fine. All you're doing is replacing your hair tie with a banana clip. Enjoy!


----------



## Aireen

So I'm relaxing my hair tomorrow. Don't know how I'm gonna cut/trim it. Over the long hair thing, it'll grow in time. Anyway I'll be 4 months on the 12th but it's only 3 days off so I'm claiming 4 months post regardless, ME NUH CARE.


----------



## Nix08

I'm going to try this...I presume it will take some practice....You are seriously a BUN MASTER if I was your co worker I'd be coming in with my products too...  Ok maybe I'm going to try and do it right now


divachyk said:


> @Nix08 - talked very briefly about it in my LHCF blog but it's really simple, honestly.
> 1. Grab and hold hair in one hand like you're about to make a pony. I use my left hand.
> 2. Place banana clip on the hair horizontally so it's facing left to right, not up and down. I use my right hand for this.
> 3. Fan the hair around to make a bun.
> 3b. Optional: I place a hair net around all buns for a polished look and keep all stray hairs in place.
> 4. Secure with pins of choice. I use good days hair pins.
> 5. Done.
> 
> The siggy banana bun was done on roller set hair so that's why it's so ringlet curly like. On a day-to-day, I bun on straight hair and it still works just fine. All you're doing is replacing your hair tie with a banana clip. Enjoy!


----------



## Nix08

divachyk ahh sookie sookie now it is easy and it looks GOOD!!!  I could do with a little practice and better quality banana clips but this is delightful, thank you SOO MUCH!!!


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 - pic pic pic! post a pic!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ordered some Nioxin vits and Vatika oil. Can't wait to get them!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Aireen

I'm one of those people that fronts in real life that I don't want long hair.  I make all kinds of excuses why my hair isn't long.


----------



## Curlybeauty

You'd think after 40 some dollars for vitamins, I would actually take the darn things. 

I'm about to fill my pill case up, and take them everyday at work!!


----------



## divachyk

NikkiQ - I have vatika frosting, not the oil. The frosting smells 
OT: Did you enjoy your vacay to FL?


----------



## EllePixie

http://www.youtube.com/cdtvonline?u...paign=20110103-CHEMICALLY#p/a/u/0/S-94Ge9oF78


----------



## Aireen

EllePixie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/cdtvonline?u...paign=20110103-CHEMICALLY#p/a/u/0/S-94Ge9oF78



The lady talking the whole time is pretty.


----------



## EllePixie

Aireen said:


> The lady talking the whole time is pretty.



She is, but CD is killing me the way they are pushing their new Monoi line.


----------



## Nix08

@divachyk I know it's not clear but you get the gist of it....remember this was my first one being done while sitting on the couch with no mirror  I then went upstairs and redid it and it was even nicer....no pics as I got annoyed with hubby not wanting to take the initial pic so I was left to my own devices


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Here we go again.....


----------



## Evolving78

ok i am really going to do this tea rinse today.  i cowashed my hair with HairOne Olive.  i detangled and left it in for a few hours.  i was going to do the rinse last night, but ended up doing other things with the kids, so i rinse out the product and went to bed with a wet head.  well my hair is dry, but doesn't feel dried out.  so i will do the rinse today and dc afterwards.

my hair is really thick-like.  i have to put my hair in several twists to avoid unraveling.


----------



## halee_J

Man its like they put coconut oil in errythang now, sheesh. I wish my hair liked coconut oil. I was curious about this monoi oil, getting a little excited only to discover that its coconut oil infused with Tiare flowers. I have these same flowers growing outside my house, they do smell really nice, maybe I should make my own monoi oil and sell :scratchch

RT 2: My hair looks a HAM today. Good thing its an off-day. Still haven't done that henna tx....


----------



## laurend085

Float like a butterfly sting like a bee lol

Anyway I'm ready to take my sew in down next week but I've gotten so used to it and don't know how I'll style my natural hair. At the same time I miss my hair and I need to take it out before I damage it. I dont think wash n go's and puffs would be suitable for interviews either. :/


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I could swear that my hair has grown since my BC. Keep on growin baby!


----------



## EllePixie

I wish I could go a day without the urge to redo my hair. My 2nd day hair ponytail puff is looking fly, but I just have so many products I want to play with!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I guess it was really offtopic  

I can't wait to Co-wash my hair tonight.


----------



## EllePixie

Attention!!!!

For the first time since going natural, I have actually finished a tub of Eco Styler!!!



I'd like to thank the academy, my obsessive desire for doing my hair everyday, and my parents genes, for giving me thick hair, without which this may not have been possible.

I just... 

I'm so overwhelmed!


----------



## Evolving78

how long am i suppose to keep this tea in my hair?


----------



## Loves Harmony

I am going to go back using K Pak by Joico! They hold natural line is ok but i will stick with their shampoo and conditioners. The only thing i will order off line is Kbb Super Silky (when on sale) and Oyin Handmade Hair Dew.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

At first I was proud of my first attempt at kinky twists, now I'm thinking they are looking a little ratchet. I made the parts way too big. They don't look horrendous in a bun, so I'll try to keep them until July. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I checked a handful of hair that was all-natural (I cut the stringy relaxed ends) and I saw remarkable growth. Awesome!!


----------



## .:Eden:.

Finally!!!! I corrected my dry hair issue


----------



## faithVA

I am doing well with this updo and keeping my hands out of my hair. Just 1 more day. I can make it. I can. I can. Then saturday a twistout and later conditioning with my Zen Detox.


----------



## ToSelahWithLove

I rebraid my braid-out nightly and I love the results, but I'm worried about my ends. I'm able to moisturize/seal very easily, but the little pieces of hair that come out when I take off the permrods in the morning, or when I detangle with my fingers before starting a new braid are starting to scare me.  I'm trying to be gentler... but....  blah.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Relaxer day tomorrow, and i'm too excited


----------



## Rocky91

finished my yarn braids up yesterday. it didn't take long.
I started doing them kinda big near the middle, but whatever....i like them. bout to go and burn the ends to finish it off.


----------



## LunadeMiel

I haven't combed by hair is 1.5 weeks. It's currently in half twistwout, twisted mess


----------



## jbwphoto1

Note to self:  remember to put a silk scarf in my bag for tomorrow.  On the way home from work, this lacefront is coming OFF!


----------



## Aireen

RELAXED MY HAIR TODAY!  

Pictures in 1 week - or in the next 3-4 months.


----------



## youwillrise

i realize i go through times where i get really really really lazy about my hair and dont do much at all to it.  

then there comes a time where...BOOM... i'm all about it again.


----------



## Junebug D

My hair is just breaking all over the place. My scalp is worse than ever.  I can't even be bothered to care anymore.  My hair will never be pretty.  I need to suck it up and learn to deal.  Just the luck of the draw. Some people are born with ugly feet, some people are born with ugly hair.  Better to have ugly hair than an ugly face or an ugly personality.     At least you can cover up ugly hair with wigs and weave.


----------



## NikkiQ

I REALLY need to get my butt up and finish these twists. I'm just super lazy and fightin that itis right now. bleh!


----------



## Aireen

From now until my next relaxer I will:

- Treat my scalp every 2-3 washes
- Use up most if not all my products
- Stick with only 3 Motions products 3-4 months into my stretch
- Take my vitamins everyday (I did this already but fell off last week, started again yesterday)
- Possibly stretch for 5 months (?)
- Visualize myself at HL or TBL (even though my goal is only WL)
- Only go to bed with something covering my head.
- Keep my hair up for a few days (my hair is limp right now and I don't feel like washing it)
- Only wash my hair when I have time, avoiding last minute washes, messing up my hair, or excessive scratching
- Focus less on my hair (I know this is ironic but I mean in the sense of not fiddling and worrying about when I'll make WL)


----------



## Nix08

Aireen said:


> From now until my next relaxer I will:
> 
> - Treat my scalp every 2-3 washes
> - Use up most if not all my products
> - Stick with only 3 Motions products 3-4 months into my stretch
> - Take my vitamins everyday (I did this already but fell off last week, started again yesterday)
> - Possibly stretch for 5 months (?)
> - Visualize myself at HL or TBL (even though my goal is only WL)
> - Only go to bed with something covering my head.
> - Keep my hair up for a few days (my hair is limp right now and I don't feel like washing it)
> - *Only wash my hair when I have time, avoiding last minute washes, *messing up my hair, or excessive scratching
> - Focus less on my hair (I know this is ironic but I mean in the sense of not fiddling and worrying about when I'll make WL)



This here in bold I need to adhere to


----------



## SpicyPisces

I love wet bunning on hot days. I think I'm going to keep doing this until my touchup.


----------



## halee_J

Finally, henna made its way onto my head.


----------



## Aireen

halee_J said:


> Finally, henna made its way onto my head.



How do you like it?!


----------



## halee_J

Aireen I really love the results from henna   been doing it for about a year now, keeps my hair strong, smooth and shiny. I've been slacking lately, just haven't been in the mood for the mess it sometimes makes.


----------



## greenandchic

halee_J said:


> Finally, henna made its way onto my head.



That's what I'm doing tonight; henna/indigo gloss...


----------



## divachyk

Nix08, I like it -- looking good!


----------



## JerriBlank

*


halee_J said:



			Man its like they put coconut oil in errythang now, sheesh. I wish my hair liked coconut oil. I was curious about this monoi oil, getting a little excited only to discover that its coconut oil infused with Tiare flowers. I have these same flowers growing outside my house, they do smell really nice, maybe I should make my own monoi oil and sell :scratchch
		
Click to expand...


*
What?! CD is on that boolisht really heavily! Jazzed up coconut oil though? smdh.


----------



## JerriBlank

EllePixie,when is your next length check?
Yes,I stalks!!


----------



## EllePixie

JerriBlank said:


> EllePixie,when is your next length check?
> Yes,I stalks!!



JerriBlank

I was going to do it at the end of this month (on my 1.5 yr anni), but I'm trying to figure out how to efficiently do it...I'm just getting my length check tank so I don't have anything to compare it to, and I don't straighten my hair often...so all I really have is shrunken hair comparison pics.

Any ideas?


----------



## Myjourney2009

Time to let my med boar brush go until I get more texture on my hairline. It seems like my soft brush is too soft. I dont know what to do.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I was off of Hempseed oil for awhile. I used it again a few times and to mix up some stuff to get rid of. This stuff makes my hair feel soooooo gooooooood. I will be repurchasing a bottle ASAP


----------



## Katherina

To straighten or not to straighten??? That is the question...


----------



## ms.tatiana

My hair is always thick, but the ponytail I'm wearing right now is super thick!


----------



## Embyra

thanks to being blessed/cursed with thick hair, since going natural the bigness of my hair has acted as a camouflage for my chubby face!......feck dieting i look 10lbs lighter


----------



## KimPossibli

Getting breakage at the demarcation line....

what to do what to do...


----------



## halee_J

Hair, I'm sorry I took so long to do the henna. You look and feel so much better now. I have learned to listen to you, and you tell me exactly what you need. I promise that in future, I will attend to your henna requests in a more timely manner.


----------



## youwillrise

i had the most awesome twist out yesterday.

the best twist out ive had in my almost 6 year natural life. 

yay!


----------



## JerriBlank

EllePixie,Awwwwww shucks. No ma'am,I truly suck at length shots.
My pics are normally all over the place. I straighten random pieces,and call it a day. 
Yeah,I suck. 
I have no idea how you would go about that. Sorry for not helping,lady!


----------



## faithVA

EllePixie said:


> @JerriBlank
> 
> I was going to do it at the end of this month (on my 1.5 yr anni), but I'm trying to figure out how to efficiently do it...I'm just getting my length check tank so I don't have anything to compare it to, and I don't straighten my hair often...so all I really have is shrunken hair comparison pics.


 
Can't wait to see your length check. Even with your shrunken styles you can tell that you have made great progress.


----------



## Evolving78

i wondered did the tea rinse darken my hair a little bit?  if it did, that would be great!


----------



## EllePixie

JerriBlank said:


> EllePixie,Awwwwww shucks. No ma'am,I truly suck at length shots.
> My pics are normally all over the place. I straighten random pieces,and call it a day.
> Yeah,I suck.
> I have no idea how you would go about that. Sorry for not helping,lady!



Yea I don't know how to do it...I think I might just wait four months and be sure to take the pic with my shirt now.



faithVA said:


> Can't wait to see your length check. Even with your shrunken styles you can tell that you have made great progress.



Thanks! My shots are just terrible b/c I usually take them all willy nilly like while I'm lounging around my house. Every time I stretch a piece of hair the zoom is totally different which makes it difficult to spot where it is on my body. I stink!


----------



## divachyk

Myjourney2009 - I've not used hemp in a while either. Partly because, I'm no longer mixing stuff up. I might have to bring out the AOWC for old time sake to mix in some hemp for that juicy goodness you speak of.


----------



## Truth

Rant.....in 5...4...3...2...1 Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh... every year so far about this time my hair goes hey wire.... my hair that once held on to water and took forever to dry.. now drys quick ,looks stringy., doesn't clump like usual...... iono what the font to do.... I dc weekly, protein is in balance....haven't switched a product and I keep maniuplation 2 a low....maybe its time to clarify..iono just ugh a relaxer is looking real sexy right now! ..ok rant done 

Sent from my MB200 using MB200


----------



## charislibra

Sometimes I wish my hair could air-dry naked.

I washed and conditioned my hair only to find that I don't have much of my shea butter mix left. I doubt jojoba oil would be enough.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I tried a twist-out the other day so I can start learning how to do MY hair and it ended up looking ridiculous because 1) my hair is at that awkward length and 2) I have thin hair. #shame.


----------



## missjones

I wish my new growth was longer so I can BC. I'm getting tired of finding transitioning styles.


----------



## kandiekj100

I kind of wish my sister would go natural. She has not had a relaxer in 4 months, and she wigs and braids it up most of the time. I told her she might as well cut off the relaxed ends and just BC. She loves (and prefers) short pixie styles , so I know the thought of not having length is not what's causing her to pause. 

I never harp on it though. I casually mention it when she tells me how long it's been since her last relaxer (she's not stretching, she's a cna that works long hours and she doesn't feel like it) and I tell her how much I would love to get my hands on her hair. I also remind her she can always relax again and get that cute relaxed pixie cut again whenever she is ready. She doesn't have to do it for life.

Her hairso much fuller than my hair and I know she (read: I) could do so much more with her than I can with mine. But because her hair is more kinky, and not really curly, I don't know if she'll ever do it. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Lissa0821

I absolutely love the curl definition I get from using One N Only argan oil styling cream for my twistout.  I love the smell of the entire product line as well but I don't want to use it too frequently cause I know the smell will get on my nerves after a while.


----------



## laurend085

Reeaally need to find my staple hg products. Tired of just buying stuff because it says "moisturizing" or something. I need to somehow figure out my porosity amongst other things so I know what products/ingredients my hair likes and when to use them so I can retain whatever hair I do grow


----------



## KimPossibli

i know I said i was going to put braids in my hair...
but I;m too lazy for that mess...

I will be fake bunning for the duration....


----------



## divachyk

My hair is doing much better now that I just leave it alone and let it do its thang without me being excessive. At one point, I was reading and trying some of everything. Now, I keep to the same regi and incorporate new DCners only. My hair likes this process. I also ensure that I keep Kenra DC in quick rotation to ensure my hair doesn't get out of balance with trying different conditioners.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I got the wildest comment today at work why do you wear those things(wigs,weaves)when you have so much hair..I wore my fro to work bc honestly I just don't give a blank anymore and we were moving so no one was really there..I think I will phase into doing the phony bun for the summer..


----------



## leiah

A guy commented "your hair is getting long" last night
I wanted to stretch a piece down my back and tell him how long I have been growing it but I stopped myself


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Washing my hair tonight instead of in the morning..i hope i dont fall asleep under the dryer.
I want highlights in the front of my hair..I hate the summer, it makes me want to do daring things to my hair...must. remain. bland.

Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ms.tatiana

Just got home and had my hair in a ponytail all day my edges didn't look so bad, so I use some edge control on then and they laid down but that was at 4 and by 11 at night when I'm getting home from my internship they were nappy again ughhhh I wish they would just grow all the way in already, just happy they aren't bald anymore!!!


----------



## shasha8685

I have a LOT of new growth to only be 7 weeks post. What's really going on?


----------



## Curlybeauty

On my way to the shop


----------



## growinghealthyhair

Super excited! Today is my hair day !


----------



## NikkiQ

Spent time doing these semi-mini twists to find out that I have a photo shoot on Wednesday and they want me to rock my natural hair. Great...just great.


----------



## fairyhairy

I wanna big chop again - just thinking how cute I looked the first time.....


----------



## halee_J

As much as I hate that herbally smell and the mess, henna is a staple. It's the only thing that really gets my hair to act right; hair responds so much better to whatever I do to it.


----------



## Curlybeauty

The fight is over


----------



## NJoy

Oh how I wish detangling was my friend. She's so mean and snarly and holding my length hostage. Ah well. Time to figure what peace offering to present to get her to be nice to me today.


----------



## blackberry815

shasha8685 said:


> I have a LOT of new growth to only be 7 weeks post. What's really going on?



Its summertime! Hair grows faster now! Woohoo

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## EllePixie

All these growth bandwagons are too much. Some of the people selling these formulations should be ashamed...


----------



## AnitaTheLengths

I was informed by an in-law yesterday that _all i have to do to make my 4b hair (afro) look like her 3a hair is to put some Care Free Curl Moisturizer on it and train it to curl_.   Wow!  And to imagine someone went thru all the trouble of inventing the jherri curl process when all 4b's really need is the activator!  SMH! I let Jesus take the wheel and left that conversation untouched.


----------



## nappystorm

I truly look like a head of broccoli today. I put some hair in a bowl of water and it floated. That means my hair is healthy, right?


----------



## growinghealthyhair

I went to dontspeakdefeat today to install my Extensions Plus Relaxed Texture. And OMG I love my install. You ladies were NOT putting on!! She is FIERCE in every way!!! And sooo sweet!!! I'm loving it!


----------



## Myjourney2009

EllePixie said:


> All these growth bandwagons are too much. Some of the people selling these formulations should be ashamed...



I feel the same way.


----------



## Myjourney2009

4 inches til APL  I wont get there until sometime next year. BOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## DrC

Made one year and decided to straighten my hair afte I blew it out ( Spit End, Mid Shaft Single Strand Knot Galore!!) Ugh.
Well, I trimmed, which didn't help, but got more results from doing the Search and Destroy method. S&D is a pain in the arse, but its soo worth it.


----------



## sylver2

so i went to the bss to look for a wig as gift for my fathers wife. she just got her masters at 52. Shes been wearing the same funky, crappy wig for like 6 years straight. its a hot mess. short silky straight :-/.
so im all confused & i pointed to wig & asked how much is this wig. lady said its not a wig its trekkie  i ask..u mean its called a trekkie wig? She yelled NO, TREKKIE HAIR..U BUY HAIR!. U BUY TREKKIE HAIR!!!!!!! thn pointed to packages of hair pieces. i said oh its a weave, so u took these hair pieces and attached to some kind of cap to make a wig? 
this lady gave me such a disgusted look..like i'm ignorant and how dare i not know...lmao
thy had horrible lace wigs in there for $500.
then i pointed to a wig and she said thts to expensive for u thats human hair. i said really? so these wigs come from real people?? She said Its REMI hair vewy vewy expensive. i asked ..so remi is a human persons hair??? she yelled again REMI, REMI HAIR!!!! VEWY GOOD HUMAN HAIR, EXPENSIVE!!
chicks in there lookin at me like this  like im an alien. lol


----------



## Nix08

^^ Too funny!!!


----------



## Myjourney2009

sylver2 said:


> so i went to the bss to look for a wig as gift for my fathers wife. she just got her masters at 52. Shes been wearing the same funky, crappy wig for like 6 years straight. its a hot mess. short silky straight :-/.
> so im all confused & i pointed to wig & asked how much is this wig. lady said its not a wig its trekkie  i ask..u mean its called a trekkie wig? She yelled NO, TREKKIE HAIR..U BUY HAIR!. U BUY TREKKIE HAIR!!!!!!! thn pointed to packages of hair pieces. i said oh its a weave, so u took these hair pieces and attached to some kind of cap to make a wig?
> this lady gave me such a disgusted look..like i'm ignorant and how dare i not know...lmao
> thy had horrible lace wigs in there for $500.
> then i pointed to a wig and she said thts to expensive for u thats human hair. i said really? so these wigs come from real people?? She said Its REMI hair vewy vewy expensive. i asked ..so remi is a human persons hair??? she yelled again REMI, REMI HAIR!!!! VEWY GOOD HUMAN HAIR, EXPENSIVE!!
> chicks in there lookin at me like this  like im an alien. lol




I cracked the heck up at this. I dont get what Trekkie hair is eithier.

What the heck was she yelling for. SHEESH LOL


----------



## DrC

sylver2 said:


> so i went to the bss to look for a wig as gift for my fathers wife. she just got her masters at 52. Shes been wearing the same funky, crappy wig for like 6 years straight. its a hot mess. short silky straight :-/.
> so im all confused & i pointed to wig & asked how much is this wig. lady said its not a wig its trekkie  i ask..u mean its called a trekkie wig? She yelled NO, TREKKIE HAIR..U BUY HAIR!. U BUY TREKKIE HAIR!!!!!!! thn pointed to packages of hair pieces. i said oh its a weave, so u took these hair pieces and attached to some kind of cap to make a wig?
> this lady gave me such a disgusted look..like i'm ignorant and how dare i not know...lmao
> thy had horrible lace wigs in there for $500.
> then i pointed to a wig and she said thts to expensive for u thats human hair. i said really? so these wigs come from real people?? She said Its REMI hair vewy vewy expensive. i asked ..so remi is a human persons hair??? she yelled again REMI, REMI HAIR!!!! VEWY GOOD HUMAN HAIR, EXPENSIVE!!
> chicks in there lookin at me like this  like im an alien. lol




So you no buy trekkie?


----------



## Kurlee

DrC said:


> So you no buy trekkie?


----------



## charislibra

I've fallen out of love with Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew... I used the last of it on my hair yesterday and I'm taking it out now... Dryness, stringiness. This sucks! I'm glad I'm not goin' anywhere today. It still gave me a shiny and pretty look though which is very strange lol. I still no like it.


----------



## Kurlee

ghee smells so cheesy. dunno how i'm gonna use this as a prepoo ?


----------



## Aireen

halee_J said:


> Aireen I really love the results from henna   been doing it for about a year now, keeps my hair strong, smooth and shiny. I've been slacking lately, just haven't been in the mood for the mess it sometimes makes.



halee_J, I've always wanted to try henna but after a few attempts at buying and being to scared to apply it because it would melt my hair off if it wasn't BAQ henna, I got turned off. How long does the henna process take for you?


----------



## halee_J

Aireen, I can speak for Jamila henna, I highly recommend that brand. I usually leave it on for ~2hrs. I used to leave it on longer, but realized its not necessary. Co-washing is the best way to rinse all the henna out which may take as long as 15-20 mins, I apply con, let it sit a few min then rinse. I do this about 4 or 5 times, until the water runs clear. Your hair may feel like you did a strong protein, so be sure to follow up with a nice long DC after i go between 2hrs-o/n. 

So, yeah it does take a while like relaxing, but IMO its worth it.


----------



## allmundjoi

I called my self clarifying my hair with Kiehl's Argan Shampoo. It felt odd, so continuing my clarifying process, I rinsed and threw in NTM shampoo. Wth was i thinking? OMG my hair feels flippn stripped and hard! I will be DCing for the next 48 hours. Please don't let me go bald. Please don't let me go bald. Please don't let me go bald.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ms.tatiana

I ordered my Outre Velvet Remi straight weave online last night from amazon. It should be here in 5 days, & then I will rock that for the summer. Until then I'm in a ponytail & I'm very happy with my length check because I'm so close to BSL I can taste it. Hopefully I'll be there in August.


----------



## divachyk

halee_J said:


> @Aireen, I can speak for Jamila henna, I highly recommend that brand. I usually leave it on for ~2hrs. I used to leave it on longer, but realized its not necessary. Co-washing is the best way to rinse all the henna out which may take as long as 15-20 mins, I apply con, let it sit a few min then rinse. I do this about 4 or 5 times, until the water runs clear. Your hair may feel like you did a strong protein, so be sure to follow up with a nice long DC after i go between 2hrs-o/n.
> 
> So, yeah it does take a while like relaxing, but IMO its worth it.


@halee_J and @Aireen - Henna sounds very tempting. Love the look that all henna heads sport, when it's done right. I'm afraid of the potential drying effects. I've read some henna posts where it just didn't end well for the user. Drying effects and not washing it out good enough are the things that come to mind. Knowing me, I'd be in that statistic. So for now, I'll live vicariously through you, halee_J.


----------



## allmundjoi

Still w/conditioner in my hair-TJ Nourish Spa w/honey and a dash of castor oil. Watching Doctor Who-one of my fav shows. I am surprised there isn't a thread about this show, esp w/all the Brits on this board. Hmmm....maybe they don't watch it.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

divachyk 

look into moptop maven's henna gloss tutorial. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdrlJ3xdv5g

 I've tried it after doing a lot of other variations and my hair wasn't as hard afterwards.  I tried Jamila henna and didn't care for it.  I now buy any of the BAQ Henna from Mehandi.com.  I've recently done Celebration and Ancient Sunrise.  Really nice.


----------



## Evolving78

i really like my new wig.  i'm going to get another one soon.  it is the Marilyn wig.  i had the lace cut off.  there is another short wig i wanna get.  i think i might rock these for the rest of the year.  i like not having to bother with my hair for the week.  i am going to make my goal too!


----------



## halee_J

greenandchic

How did the henna/indigo gloss turn out? You have really pretty hair btw.


----------



## BreeNique

i went to the hair salon yesterday. my hair was shoulder length. and i came out with it neck length. lovely.

but it was my big chop, so i can't be mad. and i told the stylist, "it's just hair, it growws back". this is true. but i felt a bit...empty...after my semi-big chop ('big' is relative!) I mean, they were dead ends, and honestly, it should've happened ages ago. but still.

anyway, i just wanted to put it into words and see it in front of me. i'm not counting it as a loss, because they were dead *relaxed* ends, it just hurts to have my little 2 inches gone.


ho hum.
thinking out loud. <3


----------



## Imani

I had a dream it was a month before my fall length check and I was so excited that the countdown was on to APL.  Then, I woke up...still 3.5 months left. Oh well. Was scheduled to do it the end of September, but may do it earlier than that, might drive home for labor day wknd. 

I have not been able to find that Aubrey's protein treatment anywhere, guess I will just have to order it online.


----------



## loved

I haven't combed my hair in 2 weeks, but now it's time for a cowash. My hair is nappy. I'm 3 weeks from my next relaxer and I have too much new growth for a decent style. I'm not looking forward to detangling.


----------



## Imani

You know you're hair obsessed when...

So I just relocated to the dmv area. And when I first got my job offer some of my first thoughts were..."wow, wonder if I'll run into Kimmaytube at Whole foods or something."  And "wonder if I can get an appointment with Reniece".   Lol! Such a hot mess.


----------



## Blue_Berry

I wonder how long will it take to get from CL to APL.


----------



## Blue_Berry

Imani said:


> You know you're hair obsessed when...
> 
> So I just relocated to the dmv area. And when I first got my job offer some of my first thoughts were..."wow, wonder if I'll run into Kimmaytube at Whole foods or something."  And "wonder if I can get an appointment with Reniece".   Lol! Such a hot mess.




I really truly want to meet Reniece. >.<


----------



## greenandchic

halee_J said:


> greenandchic
> 
> How did the henna/indigo gloss turn out? You have really pretty hair btw.



It turned my hair dark brown. There are still a little reddish highlights from the henna, but all in all, my hair is pretty dark!  I think Ill go back to henna and cassia and save the dark hair for winter. 

Thanks!


----------



## NJoy

Detangling dry with Silken Child worked out well for me.  Shocked.


----------



## faithVA

My hair doesnt really tangle at SL even when it shrinks. I wonder what APL will bring. Cant wait to find out.


----------



## EllePixie

Uncle Funky's Daughter gets on my cotton pickin' nerves!!!! They NEVER have coupons and their shipping prices are ridiculous. I could order the products from Sage, but I want a tshirt too!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR *pebble kicking commences*


----------



## Aireen

halee_J said:


> Aireen, I can speak for Jamila henna, I highly recommend that brand. I usually leave it on for ~2hrs. I used to leave it on longer, but realized its not necessary. Co-washing is the best way to rinse all the henna out which may take as long as 15-20 mins, I apply con, let it sit a few min then rinse. I do this about 4 or 5 times, until the water runs clear. Your hair may feel like you did a strong protein, so be sure to follow up with a nice long DC after i go between 2hrs-o/n.
> 
> So, yeah it does take a while like relaxing, but IMO its worth it.



halee_J, Henna seems fun to do. All that co-washing would use up a lot of conditioner which would help with my stash! 



divachyk said:


> @halee_J and @Aireen - Henna sounds very tempting. Love the look that all henna heads sport, when it's done right. I'm afraid of the potential drying effects. I've read some henna posts where it just didn't end well for the user. Drying effects and not washing it out good enough are the things that come to mind. Knowing me, I'd be in that statistic. So for now, I'll live vicariously through you, halee_J.



divachyk, I agree, very tempting! I almost want to go downtown to Lush at Eaton's to buy some. My mother had a bad experience with henna and it's drying effects but I don't know all the details about that so I'm not too scared. I wonder if anyone on LHCF has tried the henna from Lush? I'm not terrified of not washing it out, I know I'll be wasting tons of conditioner and doing at least 5 rinses that I will leave on for at least 5-7 minutes at a time.


----------



## divachyk

Anyone have flight travel experience with safeguarding your hair stash? How do you travel with your oils/products, etc? I'm due for my first (business) trip post HHJ and I'm unsure how to pack my hair goodies in my luggage. I don't want the jars busting open and damaging my clothing. 

Staple weekly items:
Bee Mine Luscious - moisturizer
Mizani H20 - addresses breakage and ceramide intake
Witch hazel - facial cleanser
Evco - facial moisturizer

I know I can tape down the lids and place them in a freezer bag for extra protection but I'm just a little leery because luggage gets a true beat down during flight transit. Ideas?


----------



## NYAmicas

Only a moth post relaxer & my NG is coming in very thick & curly. I'm hoping twistouts will carry me through the next month.


----------



## Aireen

I've said this all over the place in challenges I remember signing up for but I've made MBL! WOOHOOOOO!   I won't be officially claiming it until my next relaxer because my bangs and sides need that time to progress towards where the back is. So happy! I still feel like SL though but I'm getting tons of compliments about my hair so it's cool.  If I find an open HL 2012 challenge, I'll consider entering! My goal has not changed though... I still think WL is my official goal but that challenge is closed to enter officially for 2012.


----------



## Nix08

Aireen Way to go!!!  Congratulations


----------



## Curlybeauty

<--- remembers the days when going to a hot club made my hair look better.

Curls dropped, but can be salvaged *shrugs*


----------



## Curlybeauty

divachyk said:


> Anyone have flight travel experience with safeguarding your hair stash? How do you travel with your oils/products, etc? I'm due for my first (business) trip post HHJ and I'm unsure how to pack my hair goodies in my luggage. I don't want the jars busting open and damaging my clothing.
> 
> Staple weekly items:
> Bee Mine Luscious - moisturizer
> Mizani H20 - addresses breakage and ceramide intake
> Witch hazel - facial cleanser
> Evco - facial moisturizer
> 
> I know I can tape down the lids and place them in a freezer bag for extra protection but I'm just a little leery because luggage gets a true beat down during flight transit. Ideas?



Do the taping and plastic bags, and I always roll my stuff in between my clothing as a way to buffer it and keep it snug, and no moving anywhere.

Luggage gets a beating, but not anything like what you are expecting. If you stuff comes out a mess, you got a cousin from up in here checking for your stuff


----------



## Napp

I plan on buyin me a jar of dax grease this week


----------



## divachyk

Okay so I used the Victoria Secret So Sexy Nourish conditioner to moisturize yesterday (I just had to try the new purchased product out) and it's just well, aight...nothing to write home about. I swear my hair is cone phobic but my hair doesn't seem too dried out by it. The scent, well it's okay but isn't lingering for days like some indicated. The scent is still in my hair but it isn't so loud that it's driving the dh wild. I was expecting him to jump my bones as soon as he got a whiff of my hair. I smell a store return in the near future.


----------



## halee_J

NJoy said:


> Detangling dry with Silken Child worked out well for me.  Shocked.



I've been wanting try this since ninapruitt raved about this stuff on her YT.


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> Aireen Way to go!!!  Congratulations



Thanks, Nix08!


----------



## Natirelle

*I may start Porosity Control*


----------



## Aireen

LOL so I'm one of those people that doesn't proof-read their posts. If I'm not careful I make common spelling mistakes like spelling _course _instead of _coarse _in my blog. I don't see the big deal though, just make sure you're not making the same mistakes in your own blog. Plus if everything else is fine, what's one little, harmless spelling mistake? Meh nuh care nah, I don't see the point in getting all upset over someone else's errors in their own blog.  With that said, yes I'm one of those people that does sometimes write _hear _instead of _hair _carelessly. Just a warning if you decide to click my link below and you're anal about grammar to the utmost degree for whatever reason!


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> Okay so I used the Victoria Secret So Sexy Nourish conditioner to moisturize yesterday (I just had to try the new purchased product out) and it's just well, aight...nothing to write home about. I swear my hair is cone phobic but my hair doesn't seem too dried out by it. The scent, well it's okay but isn't lingering for days like some indicated. The scent is still in my hair but it isn't so loud that it's driving the dh wild. *I was expecting him to jump my bones as soon as he got a whiff of my hair*. I smell a store return in the near future.


 
youre a nut!!!


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Okay so I used the Victoria Secret So Sexy Nourish conditioner to moisturize yesterday (I just had to try the new purchased product out) and it's just well, aight...nothing to write home about. I swear my hair is cone phobic but my hair doesn't seem too dried out by it. The scent, well it's okay but isn't lingering for days like some indicated. The scent is still in my hair but it isn't so loud that it's driving the dh wild. I was expecting him to jump my bones as soon as he got a whiff of my hair. I smell a store return in the near future.



If you can find a conditioner that has a loud, attracting scent — let me know! I like when people hug me and my hair smells pungent, in a good way.


----------



## Nix08

Geez I have to be even MORE gentle when detangling now. I now truly see the need for washing in twists and braids etc...


----------



## NikkiQ

Started on making my very first wig today. This should be interesting.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## faithVA

My hair looks one way in the mirror and another way when I take the picture. So which one is lying? erplexed


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I like my hair right now as its freshly washed,conditioned and bunned so I can put my piece on in the morning..the hotter it gets in Texas the less hair I will be wearing..


----------



## Imani

blueberry2118 said:


> I really truly want to meet Reniece. >.<



blueberry2118  You know what, I did, but I'm not as pressed anymore. Now I am sloooowly getting to know my own hair better so hopefully I won't have to depend on stylists much at all one day.  

Plus, in my past experiences, there just aren't very many people who are good with MY hair.  I don't know what it is about my hair but I've been to some of the supposedly best stylists and its rare to find someone who understands my hair (I have left salons near tears looking a hot mess while everyone else but me left the salon with fly pretty hair). I really did not think my hair type was that uncommon or difficult to handle but I guess it is.  So sometimes I wonder if Reniece, tho she is supposedly the bomb, would understand my hair. Right now I have a stylist back in Atl thats pretty good with my hair and I will just go to her when I visit home.


----------



## NJoy

Just tried Aussie 3 Minute Miracle and I love it!  'Tis all.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Napp said:


> I plan on buyin me a jar of dax grease this week


 

I wish I could use grease, my relaxed hair hates anything petroletum.


----------



## Truth

.. I think I finally perfected my Braidouts!!!! ... My hair didn't tdry all the way except maybe one braid..however the one braid came out perfect... strangely enough my slow behind seemed to forget that in order for my hair to HOLD anything, it needs gel... smh so slow.. so slow...

i'm doing my first bentonite clay treatment 2morrow, this should be interesting...


----------



## greenandchic

Myjourney2009 said:


> I wish I could use grease, my relaxed hair hates anything petroletum.



Can use butters and balms that doesn't have mineral oils in it.  I personally love Oyin Burnt Sugar, and most shea butter/oil blends.


----------



## naturalagain2

^^^I adore Oyin's Burnt Sugar. That reminds me. I need to stock up on that. I'm almost out. 

I can't wait to Friday. I'm getting my curly weave installed ! I am tired of messing with my hair. I need a break!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

Soo glad that I contacted FHI regarding that diffuser before I went out and spent a butt load of money on something that doesn't even fit. As soon as I get home I will be placing my replacement order.


----------



## Nix08

faithVA said:


> My hair looks one way in the mirror and another way when I take the picture. So which one is lying? erplexed



OMG this is me!!!  I think I'm going with the mirror as the truth


----------



## NJoy

No longer anticipating detangling issues.  My hair is behaving.  Woohoo!


----------



## Vashti

My hair style was an EPIC FAIL yesterday. I just gave up and put on a head wrap and went on about my business. 

At least it's healthy.


----------



## Napp

Myjourney2009 said:


> I wish I could use grease, my relaxed hair hates anything petroletum.



this is one of the reasons im scared to relax. many of my current products have mineral oil and petro and they just make my hair act right


----------



## Blue_Berry

Imani said:


> @blueberry2118  You know what, I did, but I'm not as pressed anymore. Now I am sloooowly getting to know my own hair better so hopefully I won't have to depend on stylists much at all one day.
> 
> Plus, in my past experiences, there just aren't very many people who are good with MY hair.  I don't know what it is about my hair but I've been to some of the supposedly best stylists and its rare to find someone who understands my hair (I have left salons near tears looking a hot mess while everyone else but me left the salon with fly pretty hair). I really did not think my hair type was that uncommon or difficult to handle but I guess it is.  So sometimes I wonder if Reniece, tho she is supposedly the bomb, would understand my hair. Right now I have a stylist back in Atl thats pretty good with my hair and I will just go to her when I visit home.




Awww... Sorry to here that Imani. Are you natural or is your hair relax? When I first start transition to natural I went to this salon to get my hair done. They pull a chunk of my hair out and I had a bald spot. (I still could cover it up). I was mad at that time. There are some people  who can straighten my natural hair, but they are to scissor happy and the natural hair salons are so high on prices. I need to learn to do my own hair too. (I do it, but certain styles. I can't do cornrows and sew-in)  Instead of spending $$$ at the salon.


----------



## faithVA

Nix08 said:


> OMG this is me!!! I think I'm going with the mirror as the truth


 
Ok Nix08, we are going in this together. The camera is a lie 

I sure hope so because I've been going to work thinking my hair looks decent.  The camera is the debil trying to steal my joy.


----------



## Curlybeauty

I don't think I will ever get sick of roller sets. They are so pretty, bouncy, and get better as my hair gets longer.

I'm so in love with my hair right now :reddancer:


----------



## lilsparkle825

I always spend months and months being super lazy with my hair, and then my anniversary (or half anniversary, or some other milestone) comes around and I just want to do EVERYTHING and try all these new products! Case in point: for the past 4-6 months, I have been doing nothing but cowashing and bunning. Every once in a while I'll get fancy  and do flat twists for a twistout or wear a WNG to work, but mostly it's just been these buns. Today is my 3rd curlyversary  and I bought a new shampoo and conditioner, did two flat twists (kind of like french braid pigtails, but I hate braidouts), and have a whoooole list of styles I want to do this week. I'd better watch out before I have a setback.


----------



## youwillrise

maybe i'll put some rods in my twists tonight? 

i dunno, though.  i hate sleeping on those things!  

...but maybe i'll do it anyway.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl

Someone recently asked me what I did to get my hair so long. When I responded they had this smug look on their face and said "that's too much to do." Well then stay bald then I could care less! Edges all broke off and your hair moves with your head. If that's how you choose to walk around because it's just to much to care for your hair then don't ever make the remark that you are jealous of my hair again. Simple people I swear.

End rant!


----------



## youwillrise

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Someone recently asked me what I did to get my hair so long. When I responded they had this smug look on their face and said "that's too much to do." Well then stay bald then I could care less! Edges all broke off and your hair moves with your head. If that's how you choose to walk around because it's just to much to care for your hair then don't ever make the remark that you are jealous of my hair again. Simple people I swear.
> 
> End rant!





 hahaha.  that's the thing.  people ask that question expecting you to come out of your mouth with some magical oil that they can buy and be done with it.  when you tell them that actual work goes into caring for the hair so that it will grow, they dont wanna hear it! 

lol  oh well.


----------



## Nix08

I need to start writing in my hair journal again....


----------



## Imani

blueberry2118 said:


> Awww... Sorry to here that Imani. Are you natural or is your hair relax? When I first start transition to natural I went to this salon to get my hair done. They pull a chunk of my hair out and I had a bald spot. (I still could cover it up). I was mad at that time. There are some people  who can straighten my natural hair, but they are to scissor happy and the natural hair salons are so high on prices. I need to learn to do my own hair too. (I do it, but certain styles. I can't do cornrows and sew-in)  Instead of spending $$$ at the salon.



blueberry2118 How in the world does a trained professional pull chunk of hair out of someone's head????? Some of these stylists are just so ridiculously incompetent. 

I am natural. My last relaxer was almost 2 years ago and I did a long transition (no BC).  I can't cornrow either, I just wear half wigs (which I make myself) and tuck my hair under in plaits, but as I get more and more hair I really need to learn how to cornrow so my wigs can lay down flat. 


The lady who straightens my hair in Atl charges $55 and then $10 for trims and $10 for deep conditioning. She does pretty good with cutting and is not scissor happy.


----------



## Imani

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Someone recently asked me what I did to get my hair so long. When I responded they had this smug look on their face and said "that's too much to do." Well then stay bald then I could care less! Edges all broke off and your hair moves with your head. If that's how you choose to walk around because it's just to much to care for your hair then don't ever make the remark that you are jealous of my hair again. Simple people I swear.
> 
> End rant!



Yup, my hair ain't even long yet, I'm just now starting to get some progress. And I've already been getting a few comments, so I now it will get worse once its longer. The response is always "Thats too much" or "yeah, my hair could be long too if I did ALLLL that stuff to it. I ain't got time for that".  

And then I already know what will come next. Next it will be questioning my texture saying my hair is long bc its "loose" or "different" when it will be the same 4b hair I've always had, just longer.


----------



## blackberry815

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Someone recently asked me what I did to get my hair so long. When I responded they had this smug look on their face and said "that's too much to do." Well then stay bald then I could care less! Edges all broke off and your hair moves with your head. If that's how you choose to walk around because it's just to much to care for your hair then don't ever make the remark that you are jealous of my hair again. Simple people I swear.
> 
> End rant!




HAHA that had me dying! They ask but they want it to be easy... They want magic potion.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## blackberry815

I often wonder what do stylists learn in school? Most of the time it seems that they don't know anything.... Or that I know more about haircare then them.. there have been numerous occasions where stylists have said some silly things to me. I just wonder when they go to beauty school do they just give someone money and get a license handed over to them? 


Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## youwillrise

i decided not to do the rods.  i'm gonna pin the twists up and wear that style for a week or so.   keeping the hair protected this summer.  tryna go back to work in the fall with my hair leakin...lol jk...but i would love to gain & retain some decent length


----------



## faithVA

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Edges all broke off and your hair moves with your head.


 
hair moves with your head 

Too much


----------



## ChristmasCarol

I was all hyped up about my new Corioliss Titanium flatiron that I got from HSN last week - but now I'm too lazy to use it, smh.


----------



## faithVA

Imani said:


> Next it will be questioning my texture saying my hair is long bc its "loose" or "different" when it will be the same 4b hair I've always had, just longer.


 
I've already gotten this at SL. The hair stylist said to me ... I would go natural if I had hair like yours. WT?   And I know I'm a serious 4 something.  erplexed


----------



## Myjourney2009

Imani said:


> Yup, my hair ain't even long yet, I'm just now starting to get some progress. And I've already been getting a few comments, so I now it will get worse once its longer. The response is always "Thats too much" or "yeah, my hair could be long too if I did ALLLL that stuff to it. I ain't got time for that".
> 
> And then I already know what will come next. Next it will be questioning my texture saying my hair is long bc its "loose" or "different" when it will be the same 4b hair I've always had, just longer.



When I would ask years ago I would get long answers and my response would be the same "thats too much" Thank gosh I found the light.

My cousin says she doesnt have the patience to do her hair and I said well then stop complaining.


----------



## Myjourney2009

blackberry815 said:


> I often wonder what do stylists learn in school? Most of the time it seems that they don't know anything.... Or that I know more about haircare then them.. there have been numerous occasions where stylists have said some silly things to me. I just wonder when they go to beauty school do they just give someone money and get a license handed over to them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



They learn but they dont follow up.

They dont take refresher courses in their trade. One size usually fits all.

In the middle of the first year of my HHJ I had a stylist ask me to do my hair I was like "NO THANKS"


----------



## Myjourney2009

I had a friend of mine tell me my hair grew fast because I cut it off in 2008. I said naw it doesn't grow fast I just dont let THEM cut my stuff off.


----------



## greenandchic

blackberry815 said:


> HAHA that had me dying! They ask but they want it to be easy... They want magic potion.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



They want the magic potion that would give them 12" in 6 months _and _3c curls.


----------



## chevere62

Took me 4.5 hours to put in a set of mini twist but I honestly really like them. I should have stretched them a little more while they were drying but I didn't. I am sitting under the hair dryer now as they are damp. My mother told me that she doesn't like them (kept saying it will look pretty after I take them down for a twistout) and my sister claims I look like a boy. I sent it to a few friends and they said it was fine. I am not going to listen to them!

For some reason as my hair gets longer I seem to get a lot of bad hair advice or silly comments. My best friend told me that buns were a waste of time because I have long hair and I just need to wear it down. Not to mention the fact that she has been ear length for the whole 8 years I have known her. I got this wrap put in my hair that goes down to wsl and I told my mother that my hair should be there within a year. She has no confidence that it will grow that long. I actually cannot wait until it is so I can just swing it.

I want to do styles that can last for 2 weeks because I want to cut down on manipulation. I feel like with all of the frequent brushing/detangling I do to my hair with cowashing it 2-3 times a week is causing my ends to look bad. I am not going to straighten again until about august/sept (might do it once in each month but I am not sure yet) so I can get a really good trim before I go back to school. 

I think I am developing a case of hair anorexia. My hair is BSL (or at least touching) but I feel like it is sooo short. Almost to the point to where I felt weird about wearing it out while it was straight bc I thought it looked so bad. I am going to protective style until august and hope that my hair is full BSL by then.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Took out my kinky twists... Sort of. I like the texture and length so much I untwisted but left in the hair.  Fun fun!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NYAmicas

Where's Allicat?


----------



## Curlybeauty

NYAmicas said:


> Where's Allicat?



She's gone


----------



## Nix08

But here's Allicat's blog to keep up with her; http://myhealthyhairjourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## faithVA

I want to join the next Hide Your Hair Challenge but I have some doubts. Not sure I can do it. I guess that's why its called a challenge.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> I want to join the next Hide Your Hair Challenge but I have some doubts. Not sure I can do it. I guess that's why its called a challenge.


 
Why are you debating it? You hide your hair all the time now with twists. It's just a challenge to hide the true length of your hair so twists/twist outs, braids/braid outs, roller sets, wigs, weaves, etc. all count. You got this!


----------



## Nix08

A trip to the local health store is more exciting than a trip to the BSS....just picked up a natural/organic deep conditioner with keratin  My new obsession is wanting to get DC's with different proteins..I seem to keep finding excuses to buy product


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Why are you debating it? You hide your hair all the time now with twists. It's just a challenge to hide the true length of your hair so twists/twist outs, braids/braid outs, roller sets, wigs, weaves, etc. all count. You got this!


 
The hiding my hair is easy. The no public pictures is the part I'm not sure about. I'm in the summer spurt challenge which ends September and I wanted to update my siggy in September. I know I'm making too big a deal of it. I could just wait and post all of the pics in December. I have commitment issues  That's really what it is.


----------



## charislibra

I probably won't have many daily hairstyle pics seeing as though I'm mad at my cameraman who owns said camera.  pos


----------



## Evolving78

charislibra said:


> I probably won't have many daily hairstyle pics seeing as though I'm mad at my cameraman who owns said camera.  pos



charislibra
where did you get that gif from?  i'm looking for one where two queens were battling and a fight broke out.


----------



## charislibra

shortdub78 I got it from someone's tumblr. I tried to find it in my history, but it's not there.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm slightly peeved that my Nioxin hasn't been shipped yet!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I hate waiting for stuff.


----------



## Nix08

charislibra said:


> I probably won't have many daily hairstyle pics seeing as though I'm mad at my cameraman who owns said camera.  pos



hehe...charislibra I'm literally in negotiations with DH to determine a frequency of hair picture taking that is without eye rolls, sigh's etc


----------



## blackberry815

What does lachen mean? Is it like another lol?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Curlybeauty

I want to try search & destroys on my hair.

Maybe I will do them as I roller set my hair. Every section of hair per roller, search and nip it off. 

Keep me from going crazy...

I will start in August MAYBE..


----------



## Janet'

blackberry815 said:


> What does lachen mean? Is it like another lol?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L



I think perhaps someone was trying to put up the  emoticon <== That is "lachen"...


----------



## allmundjoi

Janet' said:


> I think perhaps someone was trying to put up the  emoticon <== That is "lachen"...



Janet' you are seeing the code for the lauging smiley.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## allmundjoi

At the coffee shop reading journals /studying and was approached by 2 different women, both complimenting me on my flat twist out n curl. My first compliments on my natural hair since I have not been wearing it straight (1.5-2 months). I was so flattered. 

*getting some more coffee*

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## NYAmicas

Curlybeauty said:


> She's gone





Nix08 said:


> But here's Allicat's blog to keep up with her; http://myhealthyhairjourney.blogspot.com/




Thank you. I dont keep much up much in this thread but noticed her as a fellow relaxed head and she was always encouraging others.


----------



## blackberry815

Janet' said:


> I think perhaps someone was trying to put up the  emoticon <== That is "lachen"...



Is that something that only shows on on the computer cuz from here it just is the word lachen with colon around it... 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## ms.tatiana

Still rocking a ponytail, and making sure to use my JBCO & Dr. Miracles Nape & Blam on my edges.

I'm ready for my weave already....


----------



## Nix08

Nix08 said:


> [email protected]charislibra I'm literally in negotiations with DH to determine a frequency of hair picture taking that is without eye rolls, sigh's etc


Negotiations were a success - pics twice a month


----------



## NJoy

I am SO happy with my hair now. Feeling less apprehensive about flat ironing next week. :woohoo:


----------



## PPGbubbles

I put my hair in box braids and took a break from LHCF for like a week or two

now I remember why I spend so much time in this place...currently considering lifetime membership


----------



## PPGbubbles

Curlybeauty said:


> She's gone


 
what on earth???

but when...but why.... two weeks out the game and ish done changed


----------



## nappystorm

Um can someone follow me on twitter? I want to tweet but I only have two followers. www.twitter.com/nappystorm


----------



## Napp

Why did allicat leave?


----------



## Curlybeauty

Napp said:


> Why did allicat leave?



I will PM you..


----------



## ms.tatiana

Curlybeauty said:


> I will PM you..


 
So she's realy gone??? Or taking a break???


----------



## winona

Curlybeauty can you pm me too because I really looked forward to her positive attitude and encouragement


----------



## charislibra

My hair is acting crazy again! Too much stress!! I need to get the heck outta here!!

lol Please DON'T quote the rest of this. Start RANT!

I'm tired of this dang old woman getting upset over nothing and trying to backtrack like ain't **** happened. F that. Yes, you're letting me stay here and I've said thank you wholeheartedly, but I ain't gonna kiss yo a** and worship the ground you walk on. I swear she ain't got nothin' else better to do! Argues and fusses over just about anything! From saying "Hi" to using toilet paper. Ain't like you usin' it wit'cha non-bowel movement-urination havin self! Imma need you to sat yo a$$ down on that throne, then you can be da QUAIN.

/end rant... Woosah... I feel kinda better.


----------



## lilsparkle825

tmarie90 said:


> Took me 4.5 hours to put in a set of mini twist but I honestly really like them. I should have stretched them a little more while they were drying but I didn't. I am sitting under the hair dryer now as they are damp. My mother told me that she doesn't like them (kept saying it will look pretty after I take them down for a twistout) and my sister claims I look like a boy. I sent it to a few friends and they said it was fine. I am not going to listen to them!
> 
> For some reason as my hair gets longer I seem to get a lot of bad hair advice or silly comments. *My best friend told me that buns were a waste of time because I have long hair and I just need to wear it down. Not to mention the fact that she has been ear length for the whole 8 years I have known her. *I got this wrap put in my hair that goes down to wsl and I told my mother that my hair should be there within a year. She has no confidence that it will grow that long. I actually cannot wait until it is so I can just swing it.
> 
> I want to do styles that can last for 2 weeks because I want to cut down on manipulation. I feel like with all of the frequent brushing/detangling I do to my hair with cowashing it 2-3 times a week is causing my ends to look bad. I am not going to straighten again until about august/sept (might do it once in each month but I am not sure yet) so I can get a really good trim before I go back to school.
> 
> I think I am developing a case of hair anorexia. My hair is BSL (or at least touching) but I feel like it is sooo short. Almost to the point to where I felt weird about wearing it out while it was straight bc I thought it looked so bad. I am going to protective style until august and hope that my hair is full BSL by then.


That is so typical.  I can't tell you how many times that has happened to me, ESPECIALLY among my cousins.


faithVA said:


> I've already gotten this at SL. The hair stylist said to me ... I would go natural if I had hair like yours. WT?   And I know I'm a serious 4 something.  erplexed


I'm going to start taking a poll when people say that dumb mess to me.....what exactly do you think your hair looks like? Have you ever been natural long enough to experiment with it YOURSELF and see what curl pattern you have? Did you put some conditioner on it? 


winona said:


> Curlybeauty can you pm me too because I really looked forward to her positive attitude and encouragement


Can you PM me too.....just 'cause I wanna know


----------



## youwillrise

i was thinking of taking my twists down next tuesday (21st) and wearing a twist out for the sade concert...but i really think i'm gonna just leave my hair pinned up like this until next weekend.  

mostly because i'll want to wash/dc and retwist right away and if i take it out on that day...i wont have time to do all that because i wont get home until around 2am (or later) and i have to work the next day lol.  so, no super special hairdos for the concert.

for the most part, ive been leaving the twists in for a week at a time and then washing/dc'ing and retwisting with medium sized twists.  i like this regimen.  usually with twists, i leave them in for a while (3 or so weeks)...and wash or rinse them in between.  i think this works better for me, though.  fresh twists every week.  i always had trouble with the tangles from washing/rinsing twists so often.  i guess not washing in twists and taking them out sooner works better for me.


----------



## Aireen

Hi everyone, AlliCat just wanted me to post that she isn't around due to her subscription expiring if you didn't know already. You can all keep up with her via her blog. Thanks.


----------



## Nix08

Sorry to ask a dumb question here but when your subscription expires you can still 'thank'?  AlliCat thanking the above post.


----------



## Kurlee

good ol shrinkage. finally went back curly and my hair has shrunk to more than half it's length.

sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Whenever I trim, my hair seems to have suppppppppppper shrinkage for a few weeks. BOOerplexed


----------



## greenandchic

I think my hair needs a protein treatment.  Hope I have some Ion left...


----------



## youwillrise

Nix08 said:


> Sorry to ask a dumb question here but when your subscription expires you can still 'thank'?  AlliCat thanking the above post.




not a dumb question.

this particular forum is "open" and visible to people who arent members and also those who have a username on the site, but dont have paid subscriptions 

they just wont be able to view or use a lot of the other content on this board (like the off topic, entertainment, etc)


----------



## Evolving78

dry detangling with coconut oil.  that tea rinse really did help with my shedding.  finger detangling takes so long.


----------



## Softerlove

Lil Wayne has great retention in dreds.....

Don't look at me that way....

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## PrimaD

Why oh Why am I looking like somebody's grandmother with all these foam rollers in my head? I'm going to pay for this in the morning trying to take them all out before work. I hope this won't be a fail. Note to self never try new hair styles during the weekdays.


----------



## curlyninjagirl

This may be my last rollerset....found some mysteriously short hairs as I was rolling each section. I've gotta step my game up if I'm going to make floor length.


----------



## Skiggle

I love the smell of freshly co-washed hair.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Almost fell asleep without putting my hair up or putting oil on my edges... thats a no-no my hair likes to break when it drys.


----------



## Aireen

Skiggle said:


> I love the smell of freshly co-washed hair.



Skiggle, me too! Cute sig. btw!


----------



## SuchaLady

I have given up moisturizing and sealing daily. Those little hairs add up Im certain


----------



## PPGbubbles

I think nightly oiling of my ends might become an essential part of my reggie


----------



## youwillrise

ugggh! i dunno if im gonna make it until next tuesday with these twists.

not liking how my scalp is feeling right now.  it feels gross and it's hot so i'm sweaty and yuck.  haha looks like i'm just gonna have to keep my one week rule. no exceptions.  

maybe i'll rinse tonight, just to get some of the "yuck" feeling away... and wear a twist out tomorrow and then do an actual wash tomorrow after work...along with an overnight dc, put in ponytails and dry friday and retwist saturday or sunday (depending on my mood).  maybe sunday since it'll be fresher & newer for the start of the work week and the concert.


----------



## shasha8685

It feels so good to wash my hair!!! 

My hair fell to the wayside for awhile but it feel good to have water on my scalp again. About to DC with this Silicon Mix and do a length check for June!


----------



## Blue_Berry

Imani said:


> @blueberry2118 How in the world does a trained professional pull chunk of hair out of someone's head????? Some of these stylists are just so ridiculously incompetent.
> 
> I am natural. My last relaxer was almost 2 years ago and I did a long transition (no BC). I can't cornrow either, I just wear half wigs (which I make myself) and tuck my hair under in plaits, but as I get more and more hair I really need to learn how to cornrow so my wigs can lay down flat.
> 
> 
> The lady who straightens my hair in Atl charges $55 and then $10 for trims and $10 for deep conditioning. She does pretty good with cutting and is not scissor happy.


 
Yea, it was a horrifying experience. Lucky, my hair grew back and is now catching up with the rest of my hair. Wow.... That a lot of money your spending at a stylist, but if she does an amazing job I say keep her.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Finally got my new hair in the mail, probably won't get my hair done until Friday! So today I'm going to start preparing for going into my weave. I plan to keep it in from June until the middle of August. I'll get my hair done over when school starts. 


Tonight I will shampoo and condition, do a deep conditioner and protein treatment to prepare my hair.


----------



## Nix08

I want to co wash but I don't like sleeping on damp hair.....I guess I'll just wait.


----------



## jazzerz

Nix08 said:


> I want to co wash but I don't like sleeping on damp hair.....I guess I'll just wait.



This is exactly what I'm thinking right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## Evolving78

i look like a slave right now.


----------



## topnotch1010

I lightened a block of hair in the front with powder bleach and 20 vol. developer. I'm under the Pibbs deep conditioning right now so my hair won't be brittle. 

Pitchas to come once I roll & dry!


----------



## NikkiQ

I REALLLLLLLY need to learn how to cornrow my freakin hair. This is just ridiculous. These YT tuts are for the birds. They make it look so easy but the second I attempt it, *POW* hair looks like you just popped open a can of biscuits just exploded on my head.


----------



## NJoy

shortdub78 said:


> i look like a slave right now.


 
 Girl, you're crazy.


----------



## Nix08

Looks like I've totally embraced the BUN...I seem to always have one these days.


----------



## destine2grow

My relax ends just keep breaking! I am only concern when I have to style my hair! I guess I will b rocking more wigs! Other than that the transtion is still going strong. I wear flat twist under my wigs! I don't know how to cornrow and it helps my hair lay down flat!


----------



## Lissa0821

I have been working out and walking at least 2 miles for about a month now.  I have noticed my new growth is really coming in at 4 weeks post, I usually don't see any substantial new growth until week 8.  This is a good thing.


----------



## Nix08

So finally picked up some AOGPB con


----------



## PPGbubbles

Nix08 said:


> So finally picked up some AOGPB con


 
I finally got some last week. It works great! still has that earthy spa scent but it smells better than White Camilla


----------



## PPGbubbles

shortdub78 said:


> i look like a slave right now.


 
Pure comedy! and I know the feeling all to well  hate those days


----------



## melissa-bee

Think I'm gonna try this cassia treatment tonight.


----------



## Nix08

I have yet to determine a touch up frequency since starting my hj  6-8 weeks prior 11 to 16 since.  I really shouldn't go 16 weeks BUT I want the length surprise that comes with the long stretch BUT not the breakage..maybe it's not breakage and rather shed hair...I guess this time around that's what I'm going to study.  I like the RT thread, except since writing here I don't write in my journal as much.....


----------



## Nix08

Just discovered and I'm loving this blog: Justgrowalready.com  I know she's on here just can't remember her screen name.


----------



## Kurlee

I love kccc! it gives me such great definition, softness, shine and a lasting style!!!!

and aloe vera gel to smooth the edges?! NICE!


----------



## PrimaD

So why was  @ work when this elderly middle eastern lady came in with her hennad hair in a low bun. Her bun fell and OMG my jaw drops as it fell beyond classic length. Its was so silkly looking  you could tell she took great care of her hair even at that age. Boy I wish I had a pic to share with you guys. sorry.


----------



## Kurlee

why is this hussy watching my head so hard?! Must you make a comment EVERY TIME I SEE YOU, which is daily?

GET A LIFE!!!


----------



## Aireen

Kurlee said:


> why is this *hussy *watching my head so hard?! Must you make a comment EVERY TIME I SEE YOU, which is daily?
> 
> *GET A LIFE*!!!



  

Maybe say something to her? Geez I know when I was growing up people always told me staring was rude. erplexed


----------



## kandake

I can't go more than a few days with washing or co-washing my hair.  Otherwise it's itch city on my scalp.  I'm going crazy and counting down the hours until I go home and take care of this.


----------



## Kurlee

Aireen said:


> Maybe say something to her? Geez I know when I was growing up people always told me staring was rude. erplexed


I try to be diplomatic. Like it's everrrrrrrrrrry day. Yesterday I see her and she's like, "oooooh the long hair is all gone now, where did it go?" I say, " I washed it and it's curly now", with this face . Why does this chick look 1) disappointed and 2) like I'm lying. Every day since I blew out my hair she's asking questions, trying to weave check and touch, backhanded compliments.   Like GET A LIFE, with your sorry lacefront with flaking glueerplexed.


----------



## greenandchic

Kurlee said:


> I try to be diplomatic. Like it's everrrrrrrrrrry day. Yesterday I see her and she's like, "oooooh the long hair is all gone now, where did it go?" I say, " I washed it and it's curly now", with this face . Why does this chick look 1) disappointed and 2) like I'm lying. Every day since I blew out my hair she's asking questions, trying to weave check and touch, backhanded compliments.  * Like GET A LIFE, with your sorry lacefront with flaking glue*erplexed.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I cant wait to get my repaired splitender in the mail.

I sent it out to have the tab that keeps it closed and the lock tab fixed they also replaced the blade free of charge.

I am going to wait to flatiron my hair I cant wait to see this flatiron job results. I picked up some new stuff after reading a thread on silk amino acids being very beneficial when heat is being used.


----------



## NJoy

Myjourney2009 said:


> I cant wait to get my repaired splitender in the mail.
> 
> I sent it out to have the tab that keeps it closed and the lock tab fixed they also replaced the blade free of charge.
> 
> I am going to wait to flatiron my hair I cant wait to see this flatiron job results. I picked up some new stuff after reading a thread on silk amino acids being very beneficial when heat is being used.


 
I want to get some new blades for mine too. I've only used it about 4 times but, my daughter also used it and I don't know how many times. Wondering if the blades are available locally. erplexed I'm paranoid about using a dull blade but really want to trim my ends.


----------



## Aireen

Kurlee said:


> I try to be diplomatic. Like it's everrrrrrrrrrry day. Yesterday I see her and she's like, "oooooh the long hair is all gone now, where did it go?" I say, " I washed it and it's curly now", with this face . Why does this chick look 1) disappointed and 2) like I'm lying. Every day since I blew out my hair she's asking questions, trying to weave check and touch, backhanded compliments.   Like GET A LIFE, with your sorry lacefront with flaking glueerplexed.



Oh lawd, if you need to explain WHY your hair is "shorter" because it shrinks when washing since it's not naturally straight or altered to stay straight via relaxer then there's no hope. Homegirl is special, Kurlee.


----------



## NJoy

Well, well, well. See, when my hair started growing and I tried to tell family and friends what they needed to do to grow theirs too, it was too much. Nobody had time for it. Noooooooow, look who's all coming around asking a ton of questions.  Luckily I like to share information. I could've been another type.  Sho could've nah.


----------



## blackberry815

NJoy said:


> Well, well, well. See, when my hair started growing and I tried to tell family and friends what they needed to do to grow theirs too, it was too much. Nobody had time for it. Noooooooow, look who's all coming around asking a ton of questions.  Luckily I like to share information. I could've been another type.  Sho could've nah.



NJoy how how often do u trim?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## NJoy

blackberry815 said:


> @NJoy how how often do u trim?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


 
@*blackberry815*

No schedule. Just when I feel like I need it. I haven't really trimmed since the beginning of the year and haven't been protecting my ends as aggressively as last year so, I think I'm gonna trim when I flat iron next week.

Oh, and last year I used the splitender to keep splits at bay. I used it monthly for 3 months in a row when I got it. But then I put it away because the idea of "fresh ends" was addictive.


----------



## Loveygram

NJoy said:


> @*blackberry815*
> 
> No schedule. Just when I feel like I need it. I haven't really trimmed since the beginning of the year and haven't been protecting my ends as aggressively as last year so, I think I'm gonna trim when I flat iron next week.
> 
> Oh, and last year I used the splitender to keep splits at bay. *I used it monthly for 3 months in a row when I got it. But then I put it away because the idea of "fresh ends" was addictive.*


 
Aint that the truth!!!!


----------



## allmundjoi

It rained today. I was so cocky with my natural twistout I walked through the rain to my car w/o an umbrella. I went grocery shopping and caught a reflection of my hair in the frozen foods section...oh my good lawd...I looked like like a clown. My hair had drawn up in an attempt to get back to natural curl formation, but only half my head decided to do that. I was left with a mishappen and lopsided afro. I couldn't get back to my car quick enough. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## youwillrise

put hair in 4 ponytails. 
now the only thing is, getting in the bathroom and washing it. 

gonna shampoo tonight.  havent shampooed in about 2 weeks.  

i was considering going under the dryer...but i'm not sure i'm for all that.  it's hot, i'm tired.  we'll see, though.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

So why did DH find this video on youtube after I went to Whole Foods

Whole Foods Parking Lot - Music Video [HD]


----------



## ms.tatiana

Got my hair done this morning instead of waiting until tomorrow, I must say I'm looking good


----------



## blackberry815

NJoy said:


> @*blackberry815*
> 
> No schedule. Just when I feel like I need it. I haven't really trimmed since the beginning of the year and haven't been protecting my ends as aggressively as last year so, I think I'm gonna trim when I flat iron next week.
> 
> Oh, and last year I used the splitender to keep splits at bay. I used it monthly for 3 months in a row when I got it. But then I put it away because the idea of "fresh ends" was addictive.



Did you ever do a regular trim or did u use only the Splitender? I'm thinking of making the purchase to replace salon trims.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## blackberry815

blackberry815 said:


> NJoy Did you ever get a regular trim or did u use only the Splitender? I'm thinking of making the purchase to replace salon trims.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L





Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## NJoy

blackberry815 said:


> Did you ever do a regular trim or did u use only the Splitender? I'm thinking of making the purchase to replace salon trims.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


 
I started my HHJ with a freshly layered cut.  I only used the splitender since then.  I really like it.  Just need to make sure the blades are sharp.  I'm looking forward to using it next week. The trim isn't even noticeable and it keeps your ends fresh.  I love it.


----------



## Kurlee

Aireen said:


> Oh lawd, if you need to explain WHY your hair is "shorter" because it shrinks when washing since it's not naturally straight or altered to stay straight via relaxer then there's no hope. Homegirl is special, @Kurlee.


it's that time of the month. I need extra effort to put folks on ignore


----------



## youwillrise

whose hair feels like magic?
myyyy hair feels like magic
is it true?
mmmmmhmmmm

it do it do it do-oooh


----------



## Aireen

Kurlee said:


> it's that time of the month. I need extra effort to put folks on ignore



Don't I know it...


----------



## curlyninjagirl

I wonder if i could deep condition just my ends.....erplexed


----------



## Aireen

curlyninjagirl said:


> I wonder if i could deep condition just my ends.....erplexed



You can try that but with pre-pooing instead, curlyninjagirl.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Shampooing with Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo and then applying evco on damp hair was a really good combo.

Since the shampoo lightly conditions I did not feel the need to condition after that.

I considered not repurchasing this shampoo but I will be getting the largest shampoo I can find and I will be doing this 1x a month to see how my hair handles this. 

If it works well I will switch to using avocado oil in the fall/winter


----------



## Myjourney2009

curlyninjagirl said:


> I wonder if i could deep condition just my ends.....erplexed



How about just baggying your ends?


----------



## lamaria211

my hair is soooo dry right now;(


----------



## Evolving78

think i am going to cowash or just rinse my hair today.  i am going to start back rinsing daily.  i loved how it felt.  i would just rinse my hair and spray Oyin JB in it.  i wasn't slapping moisturizer in all of the time and it thrived last year.


----------



## blackberry815

NJoy said:


> I started my HHJ with a freshly layered cut.  I only used the splitender since then.  I really like it.  Just need to make sure the blades are sharp.  I'm looking forward to using it next week. The trim isn't even noticeable and it keeps your ends fresh.  I love it.



Ok NJoy u definitely sold me with that.... I definitely am going to make this purchase now that I know you've only trimmed with this since u began ur hair journey.... Damn it I thought I was done buying products! Lol. I will probably use it with every relaxer since that's when I normally trim... Do u think its really necessary to go over each section three times? Do you do that? Also do u find that ur ends last when u use it? I know someone on YouTube said her ends stayed fresh for three to four days before noticing splits again....

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## shasha8685

Lawd even just wearing my hair in a ponytail was too hot for me yesterday. Into a bun I go.....


----------



## faithVA

Two more weeks to my install and I think I am getting used to having my hair up. The first install might be a little tough but I think after that I will easily make it to December.


----------



## youwillrise

i ordered oyin hair dew and burnt sugar pomade.  ive always considered trying oyin products, buuuuut never got up the nerve.  so we'll see how this works...

when will i rinse my conditioner out?  who knoooooows.  i'm being lazy.


----------



## NJoy

blackberry815 said:


> Ok @NJoy u definitely sold me with that.... I definitely am going to make this purchase now that I know you've only trimmed with this since u began ur hair journey.... Damn it I thought I was done buying products! Lol. I will probably use it with every relaxer since that's when I normally trim... Do u think its really necessary to go over each section three times? Do you do that? Also do u find that ur ends last when u use it? I know someone on YouTube said her ends stayed fresh for three to four days before noticing splits again....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


 
I go over each section 2-3 times. And, I don't use it from root to tip. I only do the last few inches of my hair (avoiding the line of demarc like the plague). My ends stayed beautiful all last year for sure. I know this because I was obsessive about protecting my ends. Maybe YT girl was using a dull blade or leaving her ends exposed. My ends stayed smooth as silk. Just talking about it, I can't WAIT to use my splitender next week. Tending to those ends allows you to keep the growth you accumulate.

I baggy bunned my ends a lot last year. I haven't done that much this year but am getting back to that now. Fresh ends and then baggied from then? Girl! That's the move.


----------



## jerseygurl

I want to do some mini twists but I'm scared that it might be 2 short because of shrinkage


----------



## Divafied3

I got a Denman! I really don't know how I ever detangled my hair before! When I say I am in LOVE with this thing...LOVE. It makes me wanna detangle more...


Also I had a dream about hair sticks...They were on sell 5 for $10. I don't even use them...I'm thinking my hair is trying to send me a message via dreams. lol


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black

I'm feelin' my afro hair today. Normally I try to "tame it" and make it look like a more defined wave pattern, but I'm actually liking it's real texture shining through today in all its afrolicious goodness!


----------



## Dreamer48

It's a beautiful Friday, and pay day, but all I can think about is how I want to either deep condition my hair or give myself a hot oil treatment tonight . 

I want to attempt KinkyKurlyQueen's mini braids or twists! It would be a great low manipulation hairstyle for the summer, but I just don't know if I can do it myself . This might be one of those times that it's better to pay someone to do my hair for me...


----------



## blackberry815

NJoy said:


> I go over each section 2-3 times. And, I don't use it from root to tip. I only do the last few inches of my hair (avoiding the line of demarc like the plague). My ends stayed beautiful all last year for sure. I know this because I was obsessive about protecting my ends. Maybe YT girl was using a dull blade or leaving her ends exposed. My ends stayed smooth as silk. Just talking about it, I can't WAIT to use my splitender next week. Tending to those ends allows you to keep the growth you accumulate.
> 
> I baggy bunned my ends a lot last year. I haven't done that much this year but am getting back to that now. Fresh ends and then baggied from then? Girl! That's the move.



Ok ny next paycheck can't come fast enough!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Chameleonchick

Dreamer48 said:


> It's a beautiful Friday, and pay day, but all I can think about is how I want to either deep condition my hair or give myself a hot oil treatment tonight .
> 
> I want to attempt KinkyKurlyQueen's mini braids or twists! It would be a great low manipulation hairstyle for the summer, but I just don't know if I can do it myself . This might be one of those times that it's better to pay someone to do my hair for me...




I have been wanting to do this for a while myself. I just can't imagine taking all of that down though.


----------



## ms.tatiana

New weave equals headache....

My head hurts a little, I took some pain pils last night, but I tell you the beehive in the middle is causing me some problems (that is my super sore spot)!!!!


----------



## Windsy

Still trying to remember why I left.....erplexed


----------



## Kurlee

getting great 3rd day hair. All hail kinky-curly and aloe vera gel


----------



## Myjourney2009

ms.tatiana said:


> New weave equals headache....
> 
> My head hurts a little, I took some pain pils last night, but I tell you the beehive in the middle is causing me some problems (that is my super sore spot)!!!!



Take a spray bottle with some water as hot as you can stand it and spray the sections of the weave. This should help loosen them up.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> I'm feelin' my afro hair today. Normally I try to "tame it" and make it look like a more defined wave pattern, but I'm actually liking it's real texture shining through today in all its afrolicious goodness!



This is what I did when I chopped the 2nd time when I was relaxer free.

I just washed and bounced it was so much easier that way.


----------



## winona

I had a good experience at the salon today.  It was the first time in 2 1/2 years that I was at an actual salon.  I did a very detailed interview with the stylist 2 weeks ago so I would be comfortable.  Today I brought my own styling tools and came with my hair already detangled in 6 twists.  The wash session was very simple.  My hair treatment went smooth.  It is funny how everything goes more smoothly when you make clear what you will/wont allow and then correct the stylist when she doesnt do exactly as you wish  I love the confidence that doing my own hair has brought.  I will not be visiting the salon anymore for awhile since I get similar/better results in my pjs at home thanks to you ladies


----------



## PPGbubbles

winona said:


> I had a good experience at the salon today. It was the first time in 2 1/2 years that I was at an actual salon. I did a very detailed interview with the stylist 2 weeks ago so I would be comfortable. Today I brought my own styling tools and came with my hair already detangled in 6 twists. The wash session was very simple. My hair treatment went smooth. It is funny how everything goes more smoothly when you make clear what you will/wont allow and then correct the stylist when she doesnt do exactly as you wish I love the confidence that doing my own hair has brought. I will not be visiting the salon anymore for awhile since I get similar/better results in my pjs at home thanks to you ladies


 
@winona 

you should start a thread with pics


----------



## winona

PPGbubbles  good idea.  When my hubby get home I will have him take pics


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black

Myjourney2009 said:


> This is what I did when I chopped the 2nd time when I was relaxer free.
> 
> I just washed and bounced it was so much easier that way.


 
I hate to admit this, but I had to "come to terms" with my afro.  I kept thinking "with the right products, I could have some poppin' 3 c curls!"   Uh, not quite.  Then I thought "ooohh look at all these pretty 4a-type corkscrew curls, I probably have _those_!"Um....

It's a fro.  It is what it is, and doggone it, I'm gonna find a way to _rock _it!  

One time I put my facebook status as "Well...how did I get here?" (line from Talking Heads' "Once in a lifetime.")  My genius older brother, who was the only one who caught the reference responded "but another line in that song is 'how do I work this?'"  I had to give him about 10,000 cool points for that one!


----------



## PPGbubbles

winona said:


> @PPGbubbles good idea. When my hubby get home I will have him take pics


 
winona

we always hear the salon horror stories, but we rarely get a taste of stories where people are proactive and get results. A thread like that would be like a breath of fresh air around these parts.


----------



## charislibra

-I'm not mad at my cameraman anymore.
-Must buy bobby pins.
-I've been looking at my nails; they're growing nicely. Been thinking about buying nail polish. My inner girly-ness is showing. *hides*
-I feel like I probably used the semicolon wrong. So much hatred for that thing.


----------



## kandiekj100

When will folks stop putting that blasted "S" in WL? I know it shouldn't, but it irks me so.


----------



## MissMasala5

kandiekj100 said:


> When will folks stop putting that blasted "S" in WL? I know it shouldn't, but it irks me so.



 So it's not just me, eh?


----------



## Nix08

kandiekj100 said:


> When will folks stop putting that blasted "S" in WL? I know it shouldn't, but it irks me so.


That's funny, when I saw it recently it took me a while to figure out what length they were talking about.


----------



## NikkiQ

Got my Nioxin today. Will wash tomorrow and take some before pics so I can compare after my 90 day supply is done.


----------



## halee_J

Got all the components of the Joico K-pak 17 min mineral kit  Can't wait to try it out tomorrow 

Oh and I made it to 9 months post!


----------



## chevere62

Going to take my twist outs for a super hot twist out. Had them in for almost a week and they are soo frizzy!


----------



## youwillrise

i found myself almost joining some challenges.
i had to stop myself because i am not consistent with them
i never update my progress (at least not more than twice. haha)

challenges are a thing of the past for me.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Weave still a little tight


----------



## chebaby

learning how to apply gel and curl creams to my hair. im loving the experimentation of it all and comparing the different creams and gels i have on hand.


----------



## faithVA

Did my first overnight DC. No magic   Haven't put any product in my hair because I want to henna later today. On my way to the spa. Let's see what my hair is like later today.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Did my first overnight DC. No magic  Haven't put any product in my hair because I want to henna later today. On my way to the spa. Let's see what my hair is like later today.


 
faithVA take pics!!!


----------



## Aireen

Loving my hair right now.


----------



## halee_J

kandiekj100 said:


> When will folks stop putting that blasted "S" in WL? I know it shouldn't, but it irks me so.



ITA! what's wrong with WL? What's the S doing in there????  

 @ blasted, every time I hear someone use that word, I just crack up


----------



## youwillrise

today is break day.  not doing anything to my hair.  tomorrow i'll twist.


----------



## LushLox

I'm in Jamaica at the moment, most of the ladies hair I see is so lush and beautiful. I'll be washing and setting later - I can't wait to feel that soft superior water on my scalp and hair!  Not really looking forward to the setting part though.


----------



## Kurlee

LushLox said:


> I'm in Jamaica at the moment, most of the ladies hair I see is so lush and beautiful. I'll be washing and setting later - I can't wait to feel that soft superior water on my scalp and hair!  Not really looking forward to the setting part though.


the water and food in the west indies are so much better. Whenever I go to Trinidad, my hair and skin are so much happier


----------



## SuchaLady

-I feel like a slavehand. I cant wait to get my perm (yes I know its a relaxer but I like saying perm)
-I think I am switching to the Soft Sheen Carson Optimum Care Line. I was always interested in it and when I found out Michelle Obama uses it, I was sold 
-I can finally see where my hair is actually growing back
-BUT if its not where I cant it to be by Christmas Im itching to cut it even though I have never done a major cut. 
-Im so glad I quit moisturizing and sealing. I saw not one little piece of hair this week!
-Im really over the avoiding mineral oil and petroleum like the plauge stage.


----------



## ms.tatiana

SuchaLady said:


> -I feel like a slavehand. I cant wait to get my perm (yes I know its a relaxer but I like saying perm)
> -I think I am switching to the Soft Sheen Carson Optimum Care Line. I was always interested in it and when I found out Michelle Obama uses it, I was sold
> -I can finally see where my hair is actually growing back
> -BUT if its not where I cant it to be by Christmas Im itching to cut it even though I have never done a major cut.
> -Im so glad I quit moisturizing and sealing. I saw not one little piece of hair this week!
> -*Im really over the avoiding mineral oil and petroleum like the plauge stage*.


 
At the bolded... Me too , I still use grease, I promise it works better than oils for my hair & I actually mix my oils in my grease too


----------



## Kurlee

i'm still on the anti-mineral oil thing. My hair seems to be so much happier without it. Coconut oil is a good substitute for "grease".


----------



## manter26

I'm mad Lil' Wayne is approaching TBL.


----------



## Aireen

Kurlee said:


> the water and food in the west indies are so much better. Whenever I go to Trinidad, my hair and skin are so much happier



Are you from Trinidad?!


----------



## DrC

manter26 said:


> I mad Lil' Wayne is approaching TBL.





Men know how to leave their hair alone unlike us women


----------



## shasha8685

I like the ORS Edge Control. It actually slicks my edges down. My hair doesn't laugh at it like it does when Elasta QP Glaze. It's making this bun I'm rocking that much better.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> @faithVA take pics!!!


I have the henna in now. I hope I can get some good pictures.  My pictures of wet hair suck.


----------



## JJamiah

APhogee 2 minute is one product with Mineral Oil I can not give up LOL!


----------



## Aireen

JJamiah, I wanna be WHIP length too.


----------



## ms.tatiana

shasha8685

My edges love it (when its first on), but then they get a shine to them & they are back to being a mess. This product doesn't last all day for me. I'm in search of a product for my edges.


----------



## JJamiah

Aireen said:


> @JJamiah, I wanna be WHIP length too.


 
Aireen with that beautiful hair you have, You can change your WL to Whip length 

 You'll be there in NO TIME! You seem to be a very fast grower


----------



## faithVA

Eliminating silicone as an ingredient in my product purchases has greatly reduced my wish list. Eliminating mineral oil and petroleum makes it even smaller 

At least I won't be buying things and regretting them later.


----------



## Aireen

JJamiah said:


> Aireen with that beautiful hair you have, You can change your WL to Whip length
> 
> You'll be there in NO TIME! You seem to be a very fast grower



JJamiah, aw thanks, chica! You're my inspiration.


----------



## allmundjoi

ms.tatiana said:


> shasha8685
> 
> My edges love it (when its first on), but then they get a shine to them & they are back to being a mess. This product doesn't last all day for me. I'm in search of a product for my edges.



MSTatiana, I have tried the Aveda Brillant Anti-humectant Pomade ($20, 2.6oz), ORS Edge Control ($6,2.25 oz), Luster's Renutrients Slick Stick ($7, 2oz), Design Line maximum hold hair wax (can't remember the exact name), and aloe vera gel/shea butter/hair brush. I swear my hair goes from 4c edges, immediately to 4b for a smidge, then to 4a at the top/crown/back of my head, to 3c at my nape. The Design Line product gave me the most and long lasting hold. Unfortunately, I can't remember the exact name, but you can get it from Walmart Smartstyles salons-there are like 7 sculpting waxes, this one is maximum hold w/a consistency similar to ORS edge control. For all products I wet my edges, apply the product, use a baby brush or toothbrush to smooth back the edges, than tie it down with a scarf. The only natural product I listed was the aloe vera gelly/shea butter.  I also think it helps when the edges already have a little leave-in condish and moisturizer. I am still learning my hair as I am relatively new to the natural hair game. Hth. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ms.tatiana

allmundjoi said:


> @MSTatiana, I have tried the Aveda Brillant Anti-humectant Pomade ($20, 2.6oz), ORS Edge Control ($6,2.25 oz), Luster's Renutrients Slick Stick ($7, 2oz), Design Line maximum hold hair wax (can't remember the exact name), and aloe vera gel/shea butter/hair brush. I swear my hair goes from 4c edges, immediately to 4b for a smidge, then to 4a at the top/crown/back of my head, to 3c at my nape. The Design Line product gave me the most and long lasting hold. Unfortunately, I can't remember the exact name, but you can get it from Walmart Smartstyles salons-there are like 7 sculpting waxes, this one is maximum hold w/a consistency similar to ORS edge control. For all products I wet my edges, apply the product, use a baby brush or toothbrush to smooth back the edges, than tie it down with a scarf. The only natural product I listed was the aloe vera gelly/shea butter. I also think it helps when the edges already have a little leave-in condish and moisturizer. I am still learning my hair as I am relatively new to the natural hair game. Hth.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


 

Thanks....


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> @faithVA take pics!!!


 
I wasn't ready to do a review of the product so I put the pics in my album. It came out well for my 1st time. Going to see how long it lasts and make my decision from there. But I like it.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I love this site but I'm pissed.Ok so I live in hell aka Texas so its hot.I hate anything near my head when its this hot so I wanted to do the phony bun.I bought 2 buns last weekend retailing about 15.00 together.Im mad that neither looked nice since Im natural.I had one on Monday and it looked so bad because my hair was so fuzzy.So I get on here today since a lady with the make your own fake bun and now my hair is looking like fire.I wasted money and I already had braid hair in my stash.Lesson for today check the hair section here before going to the bss


----------



## Napp

i never want to wear another slicked down bun again


----------



## DrC

Hey everyone, I would like for you to check out (and participate if you like) in my thread.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=552043

Hopefully this will be a sticky and I found a lot of helpful into to post  

*tired*--->


----------



## Curlybeauty

I'm in love with my Vo5 Moisture Milks Shampoo.

It makes my hair feel so good. I have so many other shampoos that I don't really like.

I have a good clarifyer, my biotin shampoo love, a whole bunch of giovanni (hate), and that's about it.

Another reason I won't be wearing weave for the rest of the year  I got poo to run through!! And I don't need much of it to get the job done smh


----------



## halee_J

I don't know how the salon goers do it. I don't think I could ever go back to spending hours at the hairdresser just to get my hair done.


----------



## youwillrise

hair day today.  
 maybe i'll start soon
 so i'm not here all dang night tryna get it done.


----------



## coyacoy

decided for no particular reason to blow out my hair after having not applied heat in more than a year and a half.  after it was blow dried and since i prol won't be doing it again anytime soon, i made a half-hearted attempt at using hot rollers just to get a sense of 1) what my hair looks like dry and stretched; and 2) how well the rollers would work.  posting pics for shizzzzzz and giggles


----------



## lamaria211

hard hair after clarifying


----------



## Imani

I had a hair nightmare last night, I was almost apl and a jealous stylist cut it in a super short tapered bob  The stylist was this girl from high school who had long hair (that I used to be secretly jealous of, lol). Weird. Thank goodness it was just a dream. 

I did the Aubrey's Blue Green Algae protein treatment last night, I was kind of nervous bc my hair generally does not like protein much at all. Seems to be a medium protein, it didn't make my hair that hard and extra dry like apoghee and other protein I used to do back in the day. My hair doesn't like a lot of protein tho so I see myself only needing/using this very sparingly. Like 2 or 3 times a year at most. Which is good bc its expensive and I used like half the jar. I'm thinking this product and GPB (which I consider a light protein) will be my go to products when I feel I need some protein. 

So yeah, thats all I got as far as trying to help with splits and breakage. For the rest of the summer will just do what I've been doing, protective styling and going hard on the moisture. Especially now, making sure my moisture is back on point after doing this protein treatment.


----------



## youwillrise

just got done twisting my hair.  
 took almost 2 hours - i started right after the last post i made lol
 my mother says i should wear my hair like this more often. haha
 i'm feelin this style.


----------



## BillsBackerz67

Went to a dominican salon friday and Im very pleased with the results  I was out in about 2 hours. It wasnt as sleek as my stylist does it but thats because it wasnt flat ironed and I only got the roots blown out and got a doobie. The end are super thick and blunt, however its still super swingy and shiny. Once my hair grows out a few more inches, I'll attempt to start rollersetting on my own.


----------



## NikkiQ

2nd day wash n gos are NOT in the books for me right now. Always looks a mess. Into a puff you go.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Note to self:

If I blow dry put the flatiron temp @ 280 no no more than 300 degrees. I really dont like how it shows up in pictures


----------



## Myjourney2009

Rusk Sensories Wellness Bedew conditioner: #WIN!!!!!!


----------



## shasha8685

I'm starting to get the impression that too many people IRL think that my hair is super duper manageable or what they would refer to as "good hair". Recently, all I have been hearing is "If I had hair like shasha's, I would....."

They don't know that my hair is tightly coiled, coarse, and has a mind of its own. However, I've figured out what works and what doesn't for my hair which is why it is the way it is.

I dunno, it just irks me when people say that sometimes.


----------



## Myjourney2009

shasha8685 said:


> I'm starting to get the impression that too many people IRL think that my hair is super duper manageable or what they would refer to as "good hair". Recently, all I have been hearing is "If I had hair like shasha's, I would....."
> 
> They don't know that my hair is tightly coiled, coarse, and has a mind of its own. However, *I've figured out what works and what doesn't for my hair which is why it is the way it is*.
> 
> I dunno, it just irks me when people say that sometimes.




Dont let it irk you too much. Many woman still dont understand the bolded AND dont want to take time out to do so. 

Just keep growing that hair long and strong


----------



## hairsothick

I used to think people were exaggerating about people asking them if they had good hair, but after today, I am no longer skeptical.

A lady at church said "How did you get your hair like that?" I told her I used Kinky Curly and then she said, "It made your hair curl up like that? Do you have good hair?"

I wanted to let out my inner smart a**, but I laughed it off and walked away.

I HATE it when people ask me how I get my hair "like that"

This is why I don't like talking about hair or giving hair advice to people off of the board.


----------



## shasha8685

Myjourney2009 said:


> Dont let it irk you too much. Many woman still dont understand the bolded AND dont want to take time out to do so.
> 
> Just keep growing that hair long and strong



Yeah you are absolutely right about that! But sometimes I want to scream "My hair isn't a unicorn! You can have the same thing too!"


----------



## faithVA

Its 4 pm and I really need to get started on my hair. But I realllly don't feel like doing my hair. But with this hair, there is no such thing as hair lazy. There's no pulling it into a bun, WNG, twist out, braidout. It requires full attention. And I'm not even going to pretend like I will get up early enough to do it.

So I have 4 hours to get it together.


----------



## Myjourney2009

halee_J said:


> I don't know how the salon goers do it. I don't think I could ever go back to spending hours at the hairdresser just to get my hair done.




Gurl I am with you  right here on this one!!!!


----------



## Natural Hair Stylist

I am so glad I am not afraid of putting butters in my locs. Shea butter is good for my locs. I only have to moisturize my hair now once a day. Not the usual five or six. Feels good not to have dry hair several times a day.


----------



## Dizz

I BC'd my hair three weeks ago. The person who was going to braid my hair went MIA this weekend. So I'm going to be wearing a braidout-fro to work tomorrow... and I'm nervous. Yeeegh. This will be my first time wearing my natural hair "out" in a professional setting...


----------



## coyacoy

Dizz said:


> I BC'd my hair three weeks ago. The person who was going to braid my hair went MIA this weekend. So I'm going to be wearing a braidout-fro to work tomorrow... and I'm nervous. Yeeegh. This will be my first time wearing my natural hair "out" in a professional setting...


confidence is key, girlfriend! make sure your make up and clothes are on point and you will feel (and I'm sure look  ) beautiful!!  good luck and be fierce ;-)


----------



## Harina

$5 coupon + sale at Kroger's= Full size John Frieda Full Repair Conditioner for $.99.

I love coupons!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Riverrock said:


> $5 coupon + sale at Kroger's= Full size John Frieda Full Repair Conditioner for $.99.
> 
> I love coupons!




Aren't coupons grand?!  I love them too! SO & I have saved an average of 50-60% using coupons.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I will be using my splitender every 6 weeks for the rest of the year instead of going to the salon. I will go for a real trim at the end of the year. I will chronicle my splitending on my LHCF blog.


Yes this means I will be flatironing every 6 weeks which to me is better than doing it every month. 


Wish me luck!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana

The piece of hair that I have left out in the front to cover my weave went totally wrong when I started playing basketball and sweat hit it lol I had straight hair in the back and a puff in the front and I didn't notice until I went to the bathroom lmao


----------



## Nonie

Today was dusting day. LOVE LOVE LOVE how my hair feels after I've snipped all the ends from my twists.


----------



## Curlybeauty

I wanted to salvage this set for another week via buns, but I don't think i'm going to make it.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Nonie said:


> Today was dusting day. LOVE LOVE LOVE how my hair feels after I've snipped all the ends from my twists.



How long is your hair Nonie ?


----------



## Nonie

Curlybeauty said:


> How long is your hair @Nonie ?



Curlybeauty APL and I'll probably stay there for life since I don't make any effort to use leave-ins, or seal and protect my ends.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Nonie said:


> Curlybeauty APL and I'll probably stay there for life since I don't make any effort to use leave-ins, or seal and protect my ends.



 simply because I was NOT expecting that answer.

But at least you know what is keeping you, if you ever desire to progress more 
What is your regimen? Tell me something 

Show me a picture!!


----------



## greenandchic

My wasn-n-go today was banging!  I almost don't to sleep on my hair tonight for fear of messing it up.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Usually people are so eager to wash their hair after a fresh relaxer to get the "feel" of their hair back, but i'm really holding onto these piss poor curls as long as I can..

Curing myself for not pin curling my hair nightly..grr...


----------



## Aireen

LOL I stuffed my face yesterday and today so I don't feel like taking my vitamins... C'mon Aireen, get to it so you can have long hai — I mean so you can be totally healthy and stuff.


----------



## Aireen

Curlybeauty said:


> Usually *people are so eager to wash their hair after a fresh relaxer to get the "feel" of their hair back*, but i'm really holding onto these piss poor curls as long as I can..
> 
> Curing myself for not pin curling my hair nightly..grr...



I'm one of those, washed mine the next day.


----------



## nappystorm

My rollerset was an epic fail. My hair look alot longer in pictures


----------



## halee_J

I fell asleep last night with my hair loose and no satin scarf or pillowcase  My hair doesn't look as bad as I thought it would, but there are tangles.


----------



## winona

I got so irritated after attending a friends birthday party yesterday.  I hate when people make your straight out to be so beautiful but look their nose down on your natural hair.


----------



## Truth

I wanna try 1 of my new products..however the idea of taking down these mini twist is not pleasing...... yea I will pass 

Sent from my MB200 using MB200


----------



## Nix08

Not sure why it took me a whole year to get Aubrey Organics GPB condish....I really like it, like REALLY like it.


----------



## NikkiQ

Rockin my puff at work today and getting lots of compliments


----------



## kandiekj100

I put in mini twists yesterday. They are the best I have ever done, thanks to Nonie. I saw a thread the day before yesterday where she stated how she rotates and twists. I think I've seen her advice before about it, but was always worried that my already thin and fine hair would look even more sparse doing it this way. However, I was worried for nothing. They actually do look good. 

Don't know how long I could keep them in though. I love big hair too much and plus my scalp was already going crazy last night. I did an oil rinse (I used olive, tea tree, and peppermint oil) on my scalp and I still had a case of the itchies last night. 

I see I may be digging through some old threads today to see how others have gotten their scalps undercontrol.


----------



## pookaloo83

kandiekj100 that's why I don't wear twists. My scalp gets itchy within 4 days. Then I feel like I have to wash and I don't like to because washing in twists make them look frizzy and they shrink!


----------



## kandiekj100

pookaloo83, I hear you on the frizzies (although I don't mind a little frizz). Though I will say that if you twist the way Nonie does, the shrinkage is minimal.


----------



## Bun Mistress

OK I have to get this off my chest.  My hair is pissing me off.  I'm tried of buns, I'm tried of briadouts.  I'm tried of detangling, the hair halo from side s that won't stay down.  I'm tried of hte fact my sides are a completely different texture than the rest of my hair. I'm tried of my afro. I'm tried of transitioning and I'm tried of wet moisturize seal repeat.  I just want hair that is low mantanance and my 4B fine strands are anything BUT!

Thank you for listening.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Rockin my puff at work today and getting lots of compliments


NikkiQ -- ok we need pics so we can compliment you too. Think this one should go in the everyday hair sticky Ms. SL.


----------



## Evolving78

this shrinkage is getting on my nerves. my twists look like i have 2-3 inches of hair.


----------



## Dreamer48

I took down my medium twists on Saturday to wash and condition my hair. I deep conditioned with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol. Maybe I should have let it sit on my hair for an hour, but I followed the instructions and did not care for the results. I should have given my scalp at least 3 days of rest before restyling it in twists, but no. I did mini twists on Sunday. I also applied Sulfur 8 hair grease to my scalp. I haven't used grease in over 4 years. I used this product because I have a problem with my scalp getting dry, itchy and flaky after two days and I want to keep my twists in for 2 weeks. 

My scalp is _sore_, but at least it's not itchy. I don't think I can use shampoo for a few months because it's drying my hair. I shampoo with Herbal Essence Totally Twisted. I can see split ends that weren't there last week. My hair is too short to search and destroy. I wanted to wait until November to trim, but I hate seeing these splits. My twists are pretty, and I love my hair in general, but after this weekend I just want to shave my head erplexed. But I can't because my head is too big and funny looking


----------



## Nonie

kandiekj100 and pookaloo83 Maybe you guys should take a chance at going bare. oke:

Just DC well in plaits, undoing one at a time to comb through then braid back to keep hair detangled and from curling back on itself. Rinse same way, then ACV rinse (very diluted ACV). Airdry bare hair in plaits to stretch. Undo one plait at a time and divide into small areas and twist. Once finished, CW by applying condish to dry hair avoiding getting conditioner on scalp (skip about an inch from base) but just focus the half near the ends. Rinse squeezing twists to get it to penetrate. (This step just makes the twists ends look tidier...plus if you let the twists drip dry, they hang better, straighter.)

Keep a spritz handy to dampen the twists if they feel dry or just to get them to hang right. (A recipe I use here).  Baggy every night. You'll be surprised at how soft your hair will feel and how itches will not be something you need worry about. I think you guys get itches because your scalp is exposed and products are getting to it easily.


----------



## Nonie

shortdub78 said:


> this shrinkage is getting on my nerves. my twists look like i have 2-3 inches of hair.



shortdub78, you need to twist like I do.

Alternatively, braid your twists when damp and let them airdry in plaits. It'll stretch them a bit but also give you a cute style (my hair was shoulder length in the pics below--not necessarily Full SL):


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> @NikkiQ -- ok we need pics so we can compliment you too. Think this one should go in the everyday hair sticky Ms. SL.


 
I put it in the puff thread, but I'll take another pic for the everyday hair thread lol


----------



## Renewed1

Why is it every summer, I think about relaxing my hair???


----------



## halee_J

I'm wearing my hair in pigtails today. I wish I could go to work like this...


----------



## Nonie

halee_J, why can't you?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I hope this bun I have on well look professional at my interview tomorrow..I don't want to take it down..


----------



## halee_J

Nonie I feel the make me look juvenile, plus I don't think its kosher for where I work, very conservative environment.


----------



## Incognitus

I FINALLY made APL!!! YAY! I just barely made it, _but _I made it.


----------



## Aireen

winona said:


> I got so irritated after attending a friends birthday party yesterday.  I hate when people make your straight out to be so beautiful but look their nose down on your natural hair.



winona - Personally, I love natural hair. It can look just as, if not more beautiful than straight hair. Plus I'd probably stare more at someone that is natural since I don't see natural hair the majority of the time. erplexed


----------



## winona

Aireen  thanks.  I couldn't wait to come home and wash and condition it to get my kinks back


----------



## Arcadian

So far the things I'm  being natural I don't exactly have to do much to it (yet)  I'm trying to learn how to braid without creating a whole new set of problems

I don't bother with trying to flat iron, I don't blow dry.  I do wash and goes and or band it.  I can now put it in a small pony tail.

One thing I've found is that if I use the quemet heavy cream and put on a headband, my hair gets very straight around the hairline.  kewl!

On to what I don't like.  I see more gray arse hairs.  Boo.  also, the single strand knots.  they suck.  I think I may have to do box braids at night to help with that.

-A


----------



## Evolving78

i think when it is all said and done, i will go back to locs.  my life was easier with them.


----------



## adamson

Redoing the braids... and my hair has gotten noticeably longer. Especially in the front on the sides. I can tell because this has always been a problem spot for me.
Wow


----------



## Incognitus

Nothing like progress to motivate a person to moisturize daily...
Now I want to dc weekly, moisturize/seal daily, and PS until I reach BSL (even though I have not a clue as to how long it'll take me.

I feel motivated and ready to go!


----------



## NikkiQ

3" to APL...I got this! I'm claiming it by the end of the year


----------



## faithVA

Sometimes hairstyles look better in my head than on it. This is one of them.  Fortunately my coworkers are used to looking at my head looking crazy. Just have to work with it for the rest of the week cuz I'm done with it.


----------



## ms.tatiana

My edges are working my last nerves!!!


----------



## Nix08

It's been a year and I'm pleased
 The start
 At 1 year

2.25 inches for me to to be satisfied


----------



## chevere62

I have been rocking a twistout since Saturday. I tried the pineapple method and it actually worked! My twistout on day 3 looks just as good as it did on day 1. I wonder how long this will actually last before I have to wash it out. After this I believe I am going to go back to bunning. I really want to try a bantu knot  out but I am afraid. I wonder how long my hair will actually take the dry. I might just try it for the hell of it. 

I need to find a job because I want to buy some new things for my hair. I feel like I need new hair toys and some new oils/butters. I want to try a few products but I am happy with my regimen and my hair seems to be thriving so I do not want to cause a setback. I really want to try ceramides to see if they will help with splits.

I do not plan to straighten until the end of August so hopefully I will be past BSL. I really want to post my last update pic asking if I am BSL yet but I am afraid.


----------



## pookaloo83

Might try this pineapple method tonight since I don't plan on retwisting. I know it's gonna look a HAM!


----------



## faithVA

tmarie90 said:


> I need to find a job because I want to buy some new things for my hair.


 
tmarie90, I love it. You need a job because you need hair stuff.


----------



## NikkiQ

I need to find more tuts for outs. regular twist/braid outs are okay, but I'm ready to be brave...a little lol


----------



## chevere62

pookaloo83 said:


> Might try this pineapple method tonight since I don't plan on retwisting. I know it's gonna look a HAM!



Idk how long your hair is in a twistout (mine shrinks to barely neck length) but I did see a video once on the pineapple method done in sections. Basically you just make several ponytails instead of one which might give the same results. If I find the video I will edit and post.


----------



## chevere62

faithVA said:


> @tmarie90, I love it. You need a job because you need hair stuff.



Haha the sad part is I was too serious...


----------



## pookaloo83

tmarie90 said:


> Idk how long your hair is in a twistout (mine shrinks to barely neck length) but I did see a video once on the pineapple method done in sections. Basically you just make several ponytails instead of one which might give the same results. If I find the video I will edit and post.


 
tmarie90 I've done it this was before and it came out ok. I may try it again. Should I be rewetting my hair in the morning? It was so stretched out looking.


----------



## chevere62

pookaloo83 said:


> @tmarie90 I've done it this was before and it came out ok. I may try it again. Should I be rewetting my hair in the morning? It was so stretched out looking.



I wouldnt rewet because that would lead to frizz and loss of definition for me. Basically I pineapple at night and in the morning I shake and spread my curls out. Then I take some conditioner and oil and mix it together in my hand and apply it to my hair in sections. Basically to smooth it down and reshape. At night before I pineapple I go through my hair and retwist with conditioner the sections that I feel like are a bit frizzy and in the morning they are just as new. I hope all of this made sense


----------



## Napp

i want to straighten my hair so badly but i cant for a while

dealing with my hair in its natural state gives me the blues...i still cant figure this ish out.


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair is upsetting me; I feel like its one more thing I cant do right. But let me not get into my feelings at 10:30. 

Im really looking into weave for awhile. Im not into artificial hair but what do I have to lose when my real hair tests my patience? I thank God for it though. There is some little girl out there that cant grow hair and here I am complaining because I dont have enough or because mine has an attitude.


----------



## leiah

I tried to pineapple last night woke up sprayed some water and leave in in my hair and completely failed I just put it in a bun

But it wasnt looking all that great before I put it up for the night either


----------



## SuchaLady

Is it just me or is my newgrowth nonexistent when my hair is wet? Like I dont feel any at all but I have relaxed in awhile but around the perimeter where it has began to dry I have like a full afro on my edges! I also cant check my length when my hair is wet. I swear it falls in the same spot everytime. I thought hair appeared longer when wet? My dry hair looks much longer than my wet hair.


----------



## divachyk

I'm on business travel and I've starting to believe, if you've seen one BSS, you've pretty much seen them all. I thought my little BSS back home were lacking but now that I've been to several BSS in different states, they all have the same items with little variation.


----------



## Curlybeauty

I was supposed to be doing my hair today...flop!


----------



## choctaw

I used a denman brush to distirbute Jamaican Mango & Lime Locking gel through wet hair. I let hair dry into an afro. I sectioned tonight and twisted it. This gel is the color of traffic cones  but my twists are soft, fluffy, moisturized, NO crunch


----------



## destine2grow

When my hair is not in twist or braids, I can't seem to keep my hands out of my hair. I am going to flat twist my hair after I cowash it tomorrow. I have also come to the conclusion that in order for me to get my hair flat it needs to be wet. This new growth is hard to lay down with out it being wet and not using a brush. I need to purchase another denman brush. I can 't seem to find it since I moved.


----------



## charislibra

I just straighten the 3 hairs on the end of a twist with my nails by mistake. This looks crazy and it's constantly itching my nose. smh


----------



## destine2grow

This must be my shedding season because my hair is shedding more than normal. I will have to dc with alter ego soon.


----------



## Aireen

Curlybeauty, why is your siggy so distracting and beautiful?! I want to try to duplicate those dandelions. Are those your nails? If so very cute and how do you get China Glaze to co-operate so the polish won't chip off after like 4 hours?


----------



## Curlybeauty

Aireen said:


> Curlybeauty, why is your siggy so distracting and beautiful?! I want to try to duplicate those dandelions. Are those your nails? If so very cute and how do you get China Glaze to co-operate so the polish won't chip off after like 4 hours?



 Now I know i'm light, but I ain't white! I found this pic on another site, and I want to recreate it as well.

I have this to die for yellow that is amazing. It's China Glaze, but I never had a problem with it.

I do my mani while i'm under the dryer most times, so that's about an hr and a half right there, and then I dunk my hands in ice cold water after they are dry 

I'm trying to think of What polishes I have to recreate it


----------



## Myjourney2009

I am loving my flatironed HAIR. 

Gosh darnit!!!!!!

I wish I could do this every week but ALAS it takes too long


----------



## Charlie555

Today I ordered a custom kinky straight lace front unit off eBay. After watching 50-11 YouTube videos I feel confidant I can tweak the unit they send, should tweaks be needed .


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Ended up  not doing the pineapple method and ended up retwisting.


----------



## Myjourney2009

The BSS in the hood got some KKKT and KKKC they moving on up to the east side. Its not the hood no mo' cuz they moved some condo's and **** up over dere' LOL


----------



## Myjourney2009

coconut oil under eco styler gel EQUALS the bomb.com for doing my DD's twist.


----------



## Aireen

Curlybeauty said:


> Now I know i'm light, but I ain't white! I found this pic on another site, and I want to recreate it as well.
> 
> I have this to die for yellow that is amazing. It's China Glaze, but I never had a problem with it.
> 
> I do my mani while i'm under the dryer most times, so that's about an hr and a half right there, and then I dunk my hands in ice cold water after they are dry
> 
> I'm trying to think of What polishes I have to recreate it



Curlybeauty

LOL sorry, I wasn't paying attention to skin tone, just the design. Seriously, I'm now looking at the tone and I'm thinking, "Oh... stupid question. " 

Ah okay, I'll try to have a fan on when I do mine near me and I'll try that cold water tip. Thanks! 

I'm now getting into nail care. One more question, anything to prevent the nail from being dry and cracked when taking the nail polish off?


----------



## Aireen

Is there a HL 2012 challenge?


----------



## Nameless

I did the best rollelrset yesterday (made sure my hair was soaking wet when I rolled each hair) and my hair was beautiful. I then wrapped my hair for bed and today my hair is gorgeous. It's a shame I don't have anywhere to go apart from work in the evening


----------



## Nix08

Gabrielle.A said:


> I did the best rollelrset yesterday (made sure my hair was soaking wet when I rolled each hair) and my hair was beautiful. I then wrapped my hair for bed and today my hair is gorgeous. It's a shame I don't have anywhere to go apart from work in the evening



You could go to a local BSS just to browse  That's my plan for today...every time I go to my local bss my hair is up or hidden.  Today it's out and brushing against my back...


----------



## Nameless

Nix08 said:


> You could go to a local BSS just to browse  That's my plan for today...every time I go to my local bss my hair is up or hidden.  Today it's out and brushing against my back...




I might just pop over and see my friend after work and show off the hair


----------



## Harina

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Aren't coupons grand?!  I love them too! SO & I have saved an average of 50-60% using coupons.



Do people look at you strange for using coupons? I get that feeling sometimes. It's free money basically and who doesn't love free stuff.


----------



## chevere62

Day 4 of my twistout and everything still looks really good. I just finished moisturizing with shea butter, amla oil, and evoo and my hair is unbelievably soft. I am hoping I make it to the weekend with this hair style. 

Been lurking in the MBL challenge. I just might join. I have 6 months and I could get 3-4 inches of grown in that time which should land me right at MBL. Hmm...


----------



## Nix08

Bought a spray leave-in today. It has SAA in it so I'll now use the SAA I have as part of my DC.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Edges Edges Edges

Just oiled them with JBCO and Peppermint oil, then tied my weave back up. I have to go to my internship to work tonight and its my birthday. SO wanted me to call off but this intern stuff is what I have to do to get college credit. Will flat iron my weave out and wear it tonight.


----------



## lilsparkle825

ms.tatiana said:


> Edges Edges Edges
> 
> Just oiled them with JBCO and Peppermint oil, then tied my weave back up. I have to go to my internship to work tonight and its my birthday. SO wanted me to call off but this intern stuff is what I have to do to get college credit. Will flat iron my weave out and wear it tonight.



Happy birthday! Take off, you only live once!

Sorry I'm such a bad influence. LOL


----------



## halee_J

My hair is so well behaved today, no frizzy edges. I think my hair likes Joico K-Pak.


----------



## Incognitus

Curlybeauty said:


> Now I know i'm light, but I ain't white! I found this pic on another site, and I want to recreate it as well.
> 
> I have this to die for yellow that is amazing. It's China Glaze, but I never had a problem with it.
> 
> I do my mani while i'm under the dryer most times, so that's about an hr and a half right there, and then I dunk my hands in ice cold water after they are dry
> 
> I'm trying to think of What polishes I have to recreate it



I thought those fingers were your too, until I saw the difference in the nail beds/shape.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Aireen said:


> Curlybeauty
> 
> LOL sorry, I wasn't paying attention to skin tone, just the design. Seriously, I'm now looking at the tone and I'm thinking, "Oh... stupid question. "
> 
> Ah okay, I'll try to have a fan on when I do mine near me and I'll try that cold water tip. Thanks!
> 
> I'm now getting into nail care. One more question, anything to prevent the nail from being dry and cracked when taking the nail polish off?



But to be honest, my skin tone is pretty much the same as the picture  at least on my hands it is. Denial at it's finest..

I use a nail treatment as my base and top coat. That takes care of that real easily.

Your *cough* vitamins should help too 
You just have to take them 



And soaking your nails and cuticle in olive oil after you trim and file should help too. Just wash your hands real good after to get the oil off or the polish won't adhere good!


----------



## Aireen

Curlybeauty said:


> But to be honest, my skin tone is pretty much the same as the picture  at least on my hands it is. Denial at it's finest..
> 
> I use a nail treatment as my base and top coat. That takes care of that real easily.
> 
> Your *cough* vitamins should help too
> You just have to take them
> 
> 
> 
> And soaking your nails and cuticle in olive oil after you trim and file should help too. Just wash your hands real good after to get the oil off or the polish won't adhere good!



 

Hm okay I'll get on that nail treatment. 

Yeah when I was taking them consistently my nails were fine, now that I'm not taking them they're back to chipping. My nails aren't horrible but I'm not satisfied.

Thanks for all the advice, I'll make sure to follow it. I was thinking of soaking my nails in oil too anyway.


----------



## Dee_33

Ran out of my usual leave-in...hope my hair likes this Shea Moisture coconut hibiscus leave-in.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## winona

Made a delicious moisturizer 

distilled water, Macademia Nut Oil, AVJ, Monoi De Tahiti Oil, Olive Squalene, Lecithin, Walnut Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Fragrance Oil (Strawberry YUMMMY),Lactic Acid, Silk Amino Acids, Liquid Germall Plus OMGee my hair smells so good.

I caught the guy at the grocery store sniffing me hahahaha


----------



## NJoy

Sooooooooo.... it's supposed to rain the rest of this week through Tuesday. I don't know what that means in regards to me flat ironing for my birthday. I may end up flat ironing the back for a length check and wait the rain out. Not sure tho because I have guests coming in town and really want to show off my length. What to do? What to do?


----------



## Nix08

NJoy don't even tease...flat iron!  Then post pics


----------



## halee_J

winona said:


> Made a delicious moisturizer
> 
> distilled water, Macademia Nut Oil, AVJ, Monoi De Tahiti Oil, Olive Squalene, Lecithin, Walnut Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, *Fragrance Oil *(Strawberry YUMMMY),Lactic Acid, Silk Amino Acids, Liquid Germall Plus OMGee my hair smells so good.
> 
> I caught the guy at the grocery store sniffing me hahahaha



I need to get some yummy fragrance oils, where do you get yours winona?


----------



## NJoy

Nix08 said:


> @NJoy don't even tease...flat iron! Then post pics


 











...


----------



## growingbrown

Time for a change. I'm tired of doing twist outs and need some more styling options for my hair, preferably protective styles. 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## lilsparkle825

Curlybeauty said:


> But to be honest, my skin tone is pretty much the same as the picture  at least on my hands it is. Denial at it's finest..
> 
> I use a nail treatment as my base and top coat. That takes care of that real easily.
> 
> Your *cough* vitamins should help too
> You just have to take them
> 
> 
> 
> And soaking your nails and cuticle in olive oil after you trim and file should help too. Just wash your hands real good after to get the oil off or the polish won't adhere good!


I really and truly love that mani. Any idea what color that is as the "background"? I have For Audrey, but I'm thinking it's too bright to use as the sky....

I was going to do a french manicure on my fingers for my SO (got my toes done like that this weekend -- his favorite design), but that pic is really tempting me to do something else. Is there a blog where you got that? I need to get back up on my nail designs, for real....

Oh yeah, this is HAIR RT. Haha....oh, here's one! When I took that pic in my sig, I joked "if only I could get it to hang like that at 100% dry!" Well, here it is a week later, and I feel like such an idiot for not realizing that running gel through my damp, freshly cowashed hair in medium-sized sections DOES make it hang like that once it dries. Ahh, SL unstretched (WHEN DRY ).....thought I'd never get here.


----------



## winona

halee_J I get my fragrance oils from elementsbathandbody.com and fromnaturewithlove

Some of me and hubbys favorites are 
Mango
Strawberry
Frank N Myrrh (FNWL)

BTW I continue to support these businesses because of the customer service that I have received.  If I get piss poor customer service (lotioncrafters/texasnaturalsupply/hotcombs) I choose not to deal with thag particular online vendor.


----------



## Aireen

I'm feeling depressed.  I think I'll wash my hair to make myself feel better in about an hour.


----------



## Imani

This has always seemed funny to me. On the boards, people will try to follow a person's reggie (on fotki/youtube/their blog) when the person OBVIOUSLY has really strong/thick and/or fast growing hair and has had long hair all of their life. I've never understood the logic in that. Not saying some of their advice isn't valuable. But c'mon, especially when its simple stuff we already know. Someone will be like, yeah, I DC and roller set my hair every week...and people will act like thats something profound or new or something. Lol, that person just got it like that. If thats all it took for everyone, we'd all have long hair.


----------



## Curlybeauty

lilsparkle825 said:


> I really and truly love that mani. Any idea what color that is as the "background"? I have For Audrey, but I'm thinking it's too bright to use as the sky....
> 
> I was going to do a french manicure on my fingers for my SO (got my toes done like that this weekend -- his favorite design), but that pic is really tempting me to do something else. Is there a blog where you got that? I need to get back up on my nail designs, for real....
> 
> Oh yeah, this is HAIR RT. Haha....oh, here's one! When I took that pic in my sig, I joked "if only I could get it to hang like that at 100% dry!" Well, here it is a week later, and I feel like such an idiot for not realizing that running gel through my damp, freshly cowashed hair in medium-sized sections DOES make it hang like that once it dries. Ahh, SL unstretched (WHEN DRY ).....thought I'd never get here.


Isn't the mani just great? I love it!

And i'm not too sure about the color. I'm a big essie chic and OPI fiend. I have a couple of CG polishes, but i'm sure if I go to sally and really take a good look, I will find it. And this picture was on tumblr. Really great nail designs on there....

ETA: It's called Sea Spray...


----------



## Aireen

*Does anyone remember the moisturizing deep conditioner that everyone raved about here that was supposed to halt protein overload in its tracks? Was it Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment?*


----------



## Myjourney2009

Finished using my splitender gosh I love that thing.


----------



## curlyninjagirl

Protein treatment left my hair/ends feeling like hay again! That's it! I don't care how strong they make your hair, I quit those things! My hair was doing just fine without them!


----------



## halee_J

curlyninjagirl did you follow up with a moisture DC?


----------



## LovinCurls

I'm so sad right now. I haven't looked or even touched my hair in the last 10 days I've been extremely busy. Just got outta the shower with a handful (literally) of hair after detangling, that got me feeling low. Back to looking after my hair again, pre-pooing at the moment with olive+castor oils. 

Anyways, @Myjourney2009 Tell me more about split ender? It might be just the thing I need because I'm seeing split ends after 2 months of getting a trim. It could be due to my poor hair care lately but I've always wanted one.


----------



## Nameless

So I unwrapped my hair again this afternoon and it's just so great. It's so silky and I just want swing it about. My hair is looking better than the girl on the relaxer box 
The key to this was ensuring that my hair was soaking wet when I rolled each hair up on the roller.


----------



## blackberry815

Myjourney2009 said:


> Finished using my splitender gosh I love that thing.



I'm jealous.... Haven't ordered mine yet!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Dreamer48

My scalp is usually very itchy by the end of day 2 of wearing twists. Today is day 3 and my scalp feels great. Sulfur 8 might just be the key for me to wear protective styles for weeks at a time.


----------



## winona

I havent seen this utuber mentioned on the forum but I really her videos

http://www.youtube.com/user/FeistyKoos#p/u/8/JNEJQsJoDoA

I cant wait to try my curlformers


----------



## Myjourney2009

LovinCurls said:


> I'm so sad right now. I haven't looked or even touched my hair in the last 10 days I've been extremely busy. Just got outta the shower with a handful (literally) of hair after detangling, that got me feeling low. Back to looking after my hair again, pre-pooing at the moment with olive+castor oils.
> 
> Anyways, @Myjourney2009 Tell me more about split ender? It might be just the thing I need because I'm seeing split ends after 2 months of getting a trim. It could be due to my poor hair care lately but I've always wanted one.


 
LovinCurls


I am putting together a LHCF blog post about it, just finishing up some minor things. I hope to have it up within the next few days When I have completed it I will tag you.

If you have any more questions after that I will gladly answer them.


----------



## Myjourney2009

blackberry815 said:


> I'm jealous.... Haven't ordered mine yet!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


 
No need to be jealous, you will have yours in time. When is it supposed to arrive?

I am remembering the questions you had about the splitender and it prompted me to do a full review of it.

I am going to tag you within a few days when it is complete.


----------



## Naturallista

I'm way overdue for henna, but I just can't get myself to do it.... maybe tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiQ

I really need to start researching hairstyles for my wedding. I have less than 3 months! Man I'm slippin.


----------



## cocosweet

Thoughts: Been shedding like a sheep. Methinks its time to use garlic.

If I crank up my sulfur usage, I might actually hit WL at the end of the year.

Lacefronts seem like too much work.

Had the best flat ironing session ever yesterday. Hair straightened in one pass. Had to turn the iron all the way up in order to do it though.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

As much as I love my bc, I'm kinda over having short hair now.... time to start using Boundless Tresses...


----------



## Nix08

So I've been wearing my hair out and I think APL is a special length as it took about this length to have me walking around *feigning* annoyance with my hair getting caught on my purse strap, seat belt, my ice cream cone and the baby's face as I lean down to kiss her...when inside I'm really giddy and excited..


----------



## KimPossibli

I really need to wash my hair.... 
All of a sudden I have gotten really heavy handed with product...

My fake denman finally went to pieces this morning...
wondering where I can hunt one down again... or if I should even bother... and just stick to my trusty detangling comb...
Camping this weekend..... no time to wash my hair... 

Fake bunning it is where its at...

I will be wearing this bun for the duration and I'm pretty happy about that...


----------



## ms.tatiana

Due to the lack of wrapping my weave last night one of my tracks is slipping ughhh.


----------



## Softerlove

Im going to texlax tomorrow,  I have some inches texlaxed already (by accident) but I'm fully commiting to being texlaxed & no longer bone straight...the thickness..

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## faithVA

Some of these threads are dangerous. You can be browsing the board minding your own business fully committed to your stash challenge, and along comes that person tempting you to go looking for some product you hadn't even thought about. And then you are searching on line looking for it all over the city.

It's just shameful how some people are.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Some of these threads are dangerous. You can be browsing the board minding your own business fully committed to your stash challenge, and along comes that person tempting you to go looking for some product you hadn't even thought about. And then you are searching on line looking for it all over the city.
> 
> It's just shameful how some people are.


 
Uh oh...what are you looking at now???


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Uh oh...what are you looking at now???


 
I've shaken it off. The drive home made me realize someone had cast a spell on me. But the voice kept saying go to CVS and see if they have TW Curly Creme. It's right down the street.  Go! Go!

Fortunately I'm lazy and hate stopping after work. So I made it home safely and the mood has passed.


----------



## Curlybeauty

I seem like such a bitty.

But I can't seem to be happy for people who are going natural just because of a fad/trend.

It just irritates me when people blame their lack of growth on relaxers and not their poor hair care practices. There is such a difference...

"Oh relaxers didn't make my hair grow."


If it didn't make your hair grow then what do you call the NEW GROWTH you were relaxing? 

Ignorance is truly bliss.


----------



## Nix08

AMEN Curlybeauty!!!


----------



## Kurlee

what;s tw curly creme?


----------



## faithVA

Kurlee said:


> what;s tw curly creme?


 
Sorry Kurlee, I get lazy at time. It's Taliah Waajid Curl Creme.


----------



## chevere62

My mother came home and told me my twistout was looking like sh&t and my sister cosigned. Although I thought it looked nice I went ahead and washed it out anyway. I am now under the dryer attempting a bantu knot out for the very first time. I skipped my usual DC even though I know I havent had one in almost 2 weeks on monday. I just hope this turns out right bc I will not have time to rewash tomorrow.


----------



## Incognitus

Ladies, I am motivated, motivated, MOTIVATED! I have my AO deep conditioner and plan to use it 1-2x a week. I'm going to start using my MT/OCT 3x a week, and will moisturize & seal daily! I'm on a hair high... So I'm gonna go with it while I'm motivated!


----------



## Evolving78

i just bought my daughter some Curly Q's products and i got Jane Carter's leave-in.  i really like how my hair felt moisturized all day.



faithVA said:


> I've shaken it off. The drive home made me realize someone had cast a spell on me. But the voice kept saying go to CVS and see if they have TW Curly Creme. It's right down the street.  Go! Go!
> 
> Fortunately I'm lazy and hate stopping after work. So I made it home safely and the mood has passed.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Motions weightless detangling conditioner did nothing for the hair on my head. So I decided to use it to shave my legs and it left them silky smooth. I didnt even need lotion afterward LOL


----------



## SpicyPisces

I found some Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol under my bathroom sink and decided to use it. I added some Hot Six Oil to it and my hair feels so soft . I don't know why I stopped using it but I'm definetly adding it back into my regimen.   

I should be relaxing sometime next week. I'm not sure when yet though.


----------



## Damaged but not out

bleached my hair last week, already i have dark roots.

i'm pleased


----------



## Nix08

NJoy HAPPY BIRTHDAY 




Now for pics


----------



## Nix08

I haven't used my essential oils in about 3 weeks and I think they were the cause of my increased shedding...the smells get on my nerves anyway.  Back to normal shedding levels for me

Pincurls, pincurls Done with a twist and flat against my head....#winning!!!


----------



## bronzebomb

faithVA said:


> Sorry @Kurlee, I get lazy at time. It's Taliah Waajid Curl Creme.


 
making a mental note to look for it while i'm out...


----------



## Kurlee

need to wash and do an ayurvedic treatment. Soooooooooooooo lazy to start


----------



## BillsBackerz67

Round 2 at the dominican salon. This time I opted just for a rollerset and doobie and skipped them blowing out my roots. I really preferred this method than the root being blown out so more of that ever .  When I toook down the wrap at home, I had A LOT of volume so I toned it down with my hot air brush, rewrapped, sat under my soft bonnet dryer or 10 minute and now its perfect!  I essentially did my own blowout but with 85% less heat...and pain .


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> i just bought my daughter some Curly Q's products and i got Jane Carter's leave-in. i really like how my hair felt moisturized all day.


 
Someone else had recommendied Jane Carter's stuff to me. It is on my list to buy when I start purchasing again. I do have 1 product, the Condition and Sculpt. I don't know why I bought it or what to do with it. I will probably use it for a rollerset at the end of the year.

I hear the Nourish and Shine is good though. I don't have a leave-in so I may check it out. Is it water-based or oil-based? liquid or creamy?


----------



## winona

NJoy HAPPY HAPPY BIRTDAY BEAUTIFUL LADY

faithVA I know you werent talking to me but the Nourish N Shine is Oil based

Nourish and Shine: Shea butter, Kokum butter, Illippe butter, Mango butter, Vitamins A, D, & E, pear and grapefruit essential oils.


----------



## NYAmicas

Havent straightened in a minute so I hope tonight's attempt comes out alright.


----------



## faithVA

winona said:


> @faithVA I know you werent talking to me but the Nourish N Shine is Oil based
> 
> Nourish and Shine: Shea butter, Kokum butter, Illippe butter, Mango butter, Vitamins A, D, & E, pear and grapefruit essential oils.


 
Thanks winona. I am talking to whomever will answer me. 

I was actually talking about the leave-in ingredients. I found out it is water based. But I am interested in the Nourish and Shine as well.

Do you use either of those products and how do you like them? I saw a demo with the Nourish and Shine but I think she used a Darcy leave-in. 

They have the Jane Carter stuff on sale at Amazon. My pj is trying to sabotage me.


----------



## winona

faithVA said:


> Thanks winona. I am talking to whomever will answer me.
> 
> I was actually talking about the leave-in ingredients. I found out it is water based. But I am interested in the Nourish and Shine as well.
> 
> Do you use either of those products and how do you like them? I saw a demo with the Nourish and Shine but I think she used a Darcy leave-in.
> 
> They have the Jane Carter stuff on sale at Amazon. My pj is trying to sabotage me.



faithVA

  I actually dont use her products but I PJ in me has lead me to making stuff so I dont have to admit that I am spending the bank to my hubby  I make a product very similar and it is great for sealing. So I imagine her Nourish N Shine is also great for sealing


----------



## Softerlove

I just got a trim, and it was really Just A Trim....I'm almost so giddy, despite loosing 0.5" the most, in some places, of HAM ends.  
Came at a good time too, its following a texlax and 9 months of no trimming.  
Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## ChristmasCarol

I couldn't wait to get the Corioliss Titanium Flatiron and now I don't want to straighten my hair. How do I justify spending $100 on yet ANOTHER flatiron to my DH? I'd be pretty annoyed if he bought another golf club


----------



## KimPossibli

grow already.......


----------



## missjones

Itgirl said:


> grow already.......



I know


----------



## Whimsy

I think I want to cut my hair and just maintain it at a length between APL and BSL....I can't find any good pics to take to my stylist.


----------



## faithVA

I don't want to go to the dance workshop this Saturday because I want to stay home and henna my hair. That's said  

Can't tell my dance friends that. They will look at me like I'm crazy and I will never hear the end of it.


----------



## allmundjoi

Made an appointment with my hair stylist. I am realizing that the 3 different textures in my head is limiting me to hairstyles and I am finding it difficult to look 'polished'. I may get texlaxed. Idk. These 2nd and 3rd shift hours are killing me.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## BillsBackerz67

Whimsy If you google image search long length haircuts, a lot of pics show up...white celebs  but still gives you some ideas. I also love Zoe Saldana's hair as well...again straight hair but I think thats how it will be cut correct?



Whimsy said:


> I think I want to cut my hair and just maintain it at a length between APL and BSL....I can't find any good pics to take to my stylist.


----------



## Whimsy

BillsBackerz67 said:


> @Whimsy If you google image search long length haircuts, a lot of pics show up...white celebs  but still gives you some ideas. I also love Zoe Saldana's hair as well...again straight hair but I think thats how it will be cut correct?



Thanks BillsBackerz67 I want to find a curly pic to show him so he see's what i want my every day style to look like.  when straightened i want it to be APL to BSL though, when curly i want some roundness/fullness/layers...not a blunt pyramid...

hard to find...i'll keep googling. thank you...and i love zoe's hair too.


----------



## allmundjoi

faithVA said:


> I don't want to go to the dance workshop this Saturday because I want to stay home and henna my hair. That's said
> 
> Can't tell my dance friends that. They will look at me like I'm crazy and I will never hear the end of it.



faithVA, can you henna before dance? Put a plastic bag on and a scarf and dance while you are hennaing? 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## faithVA

allmundjoi said:


> @faithVA, can you henna before dance? Put a plastic bag on and a scarf and dance while you are hennaing?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


allmundjoi, I won't have enough time before the workshop. Because I know I won't want to get up at 6 am and do anything.

I would need some help with the plastic bag and scarf. My hair isn't long enough to pull back when wet or not straightened and I don't have any idea how I would get it to lay down to look decent with the scarf on it. It probably is possible but can't figure out how to make that work.


----------



## BillsBackerz67

Whimsy...Here is what I found. These look closest to your hair type and seem like it would be APL to BSL when straightened. All of them seem slightly layered around the face/front of the head rather than entire head, so when you straighten you wont have that deep V at the nape.


----------



## Whimsy

BillsBackerz67 said:


> @Whimsy...Here is what I found. These look closest to your hair type and seem like it would be APL to BSL when straightened. *All of them seem slightly layered around the face/front of the head rather than entire head, so when you straighten you wont have that deep V at the nape.
> *



@BillsBackerz67 i love you!!! what did u google to get this.  I have a few too, but I love love love the one above. length looks perfect.  And i do want to avoid the v in back.  It'll be a lot easier to straighten at this length (and i think i'm wanting to go through a straight phase...GULP)


----------



## BillsBackerz67

@Whimsy

 I knew you'd like the Rachel True pic. I think thats the perfect cut and length too   I think as long as you tell ur stylist to keep the back blunt and start
*LONG*, *BLENDED *(this is how you have to emphasize it to them ) layers from the crown and foward you'll have the cut you want 

I googled:

Rachel True Curly hair

3C curly hair

Beyonce Curly hair

Beyonce Fro

Kelis Curly Hair

Tracee Ellis Ross Curly hair


----------



## Whimsy

((HUG BillsBackerz67))


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Whimsy 

check out youtube videos search deva cut before and afters.  You may be interested in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzRK6CAPxZg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

also miss jessies pics may be another good source Whimsy

http://www.missjessies.com/Picture-Gallery


----------



## Lissa0821

My hair is doing great, I have been consistent with my regimen and it seems to be working for me.  I just have got to figure out a way to shorten the time it takes to do my hair.  I am considering stop pre-pooing all together, not because it doesn't work but to cut down on the time it takes to do my hair.  

I am also thinking about going back to no lye relaxers, I think my hair was thicker before I started to use lye relaxer, but I am still debating going that route.  I know if I go back to no lye and I don't see a difference I will be transitioning to heat trained natural hair.


----------



## Curlybeauty

So here I am all motivated to roller set my hair, and I pull my moms rollers out, and this chick has NO clips.

I guess I will be pulling off a stylish bun of some sort tonight at power hour


----------



## Curlybeauty

This girl at my job is from Chad. I asked her what religion her family practices and she says Islam.

So then I proceed to ask whether or not her mom covers herself up. How about this ya'll 

She proceeded to tell me that her mom's main reason for covering up is because she doesn't want to do or deal with her hair 

I can only imagine. This girl has a WL ponytail


----------



## Aireen

Nix08, so I remember you asking me if I was affected by the strike. Well now I am since I have $150 worth of clothing and a recently approved credit card delayed in the mail. THANK YOU CANADA POST!


----------



## winona

I posted this in the pet forum but Cowboy Magic is the freakin TRUTH.  If you/pet got tangles this stuff will melt them away  Thank you LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Aireen ya and I just realized I'm on my last bottle of my leave in/moisturizer and I went to order it but heck no am I paying $34 for shipping via UPS.  I think they are tabling legislation to get them back to work next week.


----------



## nappystorm

I found a tangle teaser for 2 bucks!!!  The package was damaged so they had it 75% off.


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> Aireen ya and I just realized I'm on my last bottle of my leave in/moisturizer and I went to order it but heck no am I paying $34 for shipping via UPS.  I think they are tabling legislation to get them back to work next week.



Nix08, a lot of my mail I picked up near by or got from FedEx since I online shop a lot for clothing so it wasn't bad but for 2 packages and the credit card the senders used Canada Post as the carrier.  Sigh, I'm anxious since I have money on my card and none of my merchandise is in my hand.

Where do you get your hair products from? I want to buy U.S. products for a reasonable price with reasonable shipping.


----------



## LatterGlory

Jas 2:17 Even so faith, if it hath not works, is dead, being alone. 
18 Yea, a man may say, Thou hast faith, and I have works: shew me thy faith without thy works, and I will shew thee my faith by my works.


----------



## Nix08

@Aireen I use vitacost.com mainly because the conditioner that I use..beauty without cruelty (leave-in) is like $17.00 here and $5.99 there.  I also buy my aloe, wheatgerm oil, avocado oil and ACV there.  Although the last time In had to pay the post man extra h well:


----------



## Incognitus

I've been thinking of creating a thread that has an alphabetical listing of products and stores that sell them (offline). Then every one can add to the list, and I'll update the main post with the new data. Is there already a similar thread out there?


----------



## Aireen

^ That reminds me, I'm thinking of making a HL 2012 thread.


----------



## shasha8685

I love headbands. I went from looking tired and a mess to sleek and put together in .2sec!


Bunning is helping me make it through the summer but I have the itch to get some braids....or something....


----------



## Dreamer48

It hasn't even been one week since I put twists in my hair, yet I want to do a twist out fro. I saw so many natural curly heads this evening in D.C. that I was inspired!


----------



## youwillrise

wash day has arrived. 

i received my oyin products (hair dew & burnt sugar pomade) which i will try when i twist my hair.  hope i like them! 

work has ended for summer vacation, so i have a good (almost) 2 months to get some real hair growing and health going. haha


----------



## JJamiah

I can't wait to relax on July 2. 

I think since I am exercising, I need to wash a few times a week, dry hair isn't cool.


----------



## NikkiQ

Kinda nervous about doing my length check at the end of the month


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Someone help!!! The only thing keeping me from the scissors is my wedding in August! I'm so fed up with my hair!

I washed my hair and it wasn't the usual shedding as of late. Then I detangled (not a lot if hair in the comb), sectioned my hair in four sections and plaited it. When I look up.....
Where the **** did all my hair go?!





This is what is left of my hair after God Knows What the hayle is going on! My hair used to be so thick... What is going on? At least my edges grew back in....

Gonna go listen to jump music with a brown bottle now




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tasha7239

My hair is acting a fool right now....shedding & breaking. I need to get this resloved ASAP!


----------



## Napp

i cut my hair in march to a little above apl and i did a quick length check today and my hair reaches the top of my brastrap my hair was loose 70% of the time too. *** protective styling!

im shooting for full bsl or MBL by the end of the year


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Kinda nervous about doing my length check at the end of the month


 
NikkiQ, You just made SL, why are you nervous? Are you nervous about straightening it?


----------



## faithVA

I'm trying my first braid out. I can't believe how puny my braids are.  I sure hope my hair dries by morning. If not I have no idea what I am going to do.


----------



## greenandchic

I sure hope I can find Deity of America Plant Shampoo on the ground.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I wanna be BSL already ughhhhh....


----------



## Incognitus

^^^ Ditto!


----------



## greenandchic

^^^^
Tell me about it!


----------



## winona

So Yea I tried curlformers after watching a million utubes and they kept slipping out of my hair.  I tried different sized sections BOOOO. Before I give up completly I am going to rewatch utube and try again on Sunday when I have plenty of time to tinker around


----------



## topnotch1010

I'm finally happy with my hair. It looks long to me. I'm enjoying it. I'm so glad I'm over the anxiety of growing my hair!


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> @NikkiQ, You just made SL, why are you nervous? Are you nervous about straightening it?


 
Yeah. I'm scared of heat lol


----------



## KimPossibli

Bunning is goiing to carry me through this summer

because I know if I bc now... its gonna be trial and error thing againon how to style my hair...

I am not about that...


----------



## SuchaLady

I dont think I could go natural. I can handle my relaxed hair and atleast 2 people ask me monthly if Im natural already. Why do something if I already know Im not up for the challenge? I hate doing my hair. Its not therapeutic or fun for me so thats that. Not to mention my straight hair is a breeze to take care of. Too bad I hate flat irons.  But why go natural if Im just going to straighten it all the time? I am going to work on not getting as many perms a year though. That is my happy medium.


----------



## SuchaLady

I hate weave but I am really, really, really! leaning towards getting some put in. I just need a break.


----------



## LunadeMiel

I'm getting my hair straightened for my "surprise" baby shower tomorrow. I really hope I'm closer to waist lenght than the last time I straightened. Although, I've been dying to cut a few inches off :scratchch


----------



## kandiekj100

I turned my mini twists into micro twists. I love how they look. They are not full, but I am okay with that. 

I just pray I don't reget it during the takedown. I hope I can make these last at least 3 weeks, which would be a big deal for  me since I can't seem to keep a hairstyle for long periods.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah. I'm scared of heat lol


 
NikkiQ, Why not try a rollerset. I think your hair may do well with it. I think the results will look great.


----------



## Nix08

It took me a year to embrace that fingers are actually pretty good detanglers  Not to mention you get to really feel/know your hair detangling with the digits.


----------



## faithVA

After 8 hours my braids were still wet. So I tried to blow dry them this morning but I haven't used an accessory in soooo long I am clueless. How long does it take to dry my braids? I tried the diffuser than that nozzle piece. Then I looked at the back and that middle piece was looking all raggedy and matted like it usually does. Ok the back definitely has to go up because it doesn't hang. 

The back looks good but the rest is crazy looking. I'm later now. It looks like a puff. Ok I'm trying that stretch band. Doubled is too loose. Uh oh - has anyone ever choked themselves to death trying to triple wrap this thing. Ok let's try the stocking. 

Ok I'm trying to do a little something to my edges. Ok attempt 3, whew I think that my work. Lawd, that's tight. I have to go to work.

They make it look so easy on yt.


----------



## -PYT

Hope this twistout carries me through the weekend   How do I moisturize this thing?


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> @NikkiQ, Why not try a rollerset. I think your hair may do well with it. I think the results will look great.


 
I've never done a successful rollerset on myself. I'll have to YT it to find some good tuts on how to rollerset natural SHORT hair.


----------



## DrC

Huh.....never could understand how a person with hair in bad condition, holding the same length for years can give hair advice.


----------



## Aireen

^ I will never understand many things about this board.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> ^ I will never understand many things about this board.



Yup.  I was glancing through a thread and saw someone with one year progress pics of the same length, chewed up ends and uhh..well.  You can't really tell a person flat out they should focus on their bad hair instead of focusing on giving advice, but whatever.  The progress pics don't lie


----------



## Aireen

DrC said:


> Yup.  I was glancing through a thread and saw someone with one year progress pics of the same length, chewed up ends and uhh..well.  You can't really tell a person flat out they should focus on their bad hair instead of focusing on giving advice, but whatever.  The progress pics don't lie



Must've missed that but I get what you're saying. I would explain more but you know everyone likes to lurk in these parts.


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> Must've missed that but I get what you're saying. I would explain more but you know everyone likes to lurk in these parts.



As long as names aren't dropped, I'm not trippin


----------



## LadyRaider

Going to go and get a hair cut today so I can have some shape to my hair when it is curly. Still want to keep my length. I print screened the lady in the ouidad ad on this site. THAT is the shape I want, dang it.!

Wish me luck!!!! I am in a new town, so this is a new stylist!


----------



## winona

winona said:


> So Yea I tried curlformers after watching a million utubes and they kept slipping out of my hair.  I tried different sized sections BOOOO. Before I give up completly I am going to rewatch utube and try again on Sunday when I have plenty of time to tinker around



I had an epithany on the way home from a ceremony today I took home and tried the curlformers again on two pieces of hair in the back worked perfectly YEAAAA I am doing a curlformer set this weekend


----------



## ms.tatiana

I smell like Christmas with this peppermint oil in my hair


----------



## HollyGolightly

All of this hair was getting overwhelming, so I decided to heat train.  I straightened my hair for the first time since last Fall and gave myself a major trim.  Even though I'm back to BSL, I don't mind.  Natural hair grows like a weed.


----------



## NJoy

I have no flat ironing skills. All this work to flat iron my hair and the heat protectant and argan oil was too much and left me greasy (see siggy pic). I thought it would get better overnight. Maybe some of the oil would be absorbed by my scarf or something. Nawh yo. Looking like a wet cat over here. Going out tonight... in a ps.  Whatever. Headed to youtube to see if someone can show a sista how to flat iron without turning into an oil spill.


----------



## youwillrise

thinking of giving my ends a lil trimmy trim. havent done that in a minute or 2.


----------



## Aireen

NJoy can I just say that your siggy is making me drool? :lovedrool: Your hair looks amazing.


----------



## Aireen

Sigh, I'm sorry but this forum doesn't uplift me like it used to. It's just laughable these threads with unnecessary arguing.


----------



## nappystorm

Aireen said:


> Sigh, I'm sorry but this forum doesn't uplift me like it used to. It's just laughable these threads with unnecessary arguing.


 
Aireen Who are you telling? I'm glad I was blessed with an excess of confidence or I would have swallowed a bottle of sleeping pills a long time ago. Who knew we were so hideous?


----------



## Embyra

i havent been in the hair section for a couple weeks i come back and ****ery abound REALLY wtf is going on! as my old school jamaicans would say when you see people acting out for NO reason TINGS BAD A YARD!


----------



## JJamiah

@Aireen I thought it was just that I had gotten a life. JKing
I am hanging out in other areas which is the reason I come on here now.

I notice I don't go in alot of threads anymore in the hair section. I also removed my auto subscription and won't be renewing as of now. 

I am going to buy a 5 dollar sub with my 6 fiddy!

Just Talking $hit pay me no mind! E thugging LOL


----------



## Aireen

nappystorm said:


> Aireen Who are you telling? I'm glad I was blessed with an excess of confidence or I would have swallowed a bottle of sleeping pills a long time ago. Who knew we were so hideous?



nappystorm - Girl, take that and be blessed! Lucky to have such a thing so few people have.  Who knew we were hideous? I figured it out after I found out that there was another place to discuss all the members and the "drama" that takes place around here.  I don't know what's sadder, the fact that a hair forum always has bickering or that there's a place on the outside to discuss said bickering.


----------



## JJamiah

wEBSiiiiiiITE WHAT WHAT? (wEST SIiiiiiiiDE) LOL

I am silly pay me NOOOOOO Mind


----------



## Aireen

Embyra said:


> i havent been in the hair section for a couple weeks i come back and ****ery abound REALLY wtf is going on! as my old school jamaicans would say when you see people acting out for NO reason TINGS BAD A YARD!



As I concurred in the other thread... what in the HELL is going on?!   There ain't even a reason to be acting out like this!



JJamiah said:


> @Aireen I thought it was just that I had gotten a life. JKing
> I am hanging out in other areas which is the reason I come on here now.
> 
> I notice I don't go in alot of threads anymore in the hair section. I also removed my auto subscription and won't be renewing as of now.
> 
> I am going to buy a 5 dollar sub with my 6 fiddy!
> 
> Just Talking $hit pay me no mind! E thugging LOL



JJamiah, I get what you're saying. For real though, I thought that was an innocent thread. Usually I like to get silly in threads I know are just obviously going south anyway but this time was just ridiculous, there was no reason for things to get out of hand. I just hate when grown women start to e-thug and e-gangfight, not cute.


----------



## Embyra

Aireen said:


> I just hate when grown women start to e-thug and e-gangfight, not cute.





mmmhmm we all clearly dont have to agree on EVERYTHING but i see how certain people here like to go HARD and e-thug with EVERY post


----------



## DrC

Aireen said:


> As I concurred in the other thread... what in the HELL is going on?!   There ain't even a reason to be acting out like this!
> I just hate when grown women start to e-thug and e-gangfight, not cute.





Embyra said:


> mmmhmm we all clearly dont have to agree on EVERYTHING but i see how certain people here like to go HARD and e-thug with EVERY post














Anyway, so uhh what I miss?


----------



## nappystorm

DrC said:


> Anyway, so uhh what I miss?


 DrC Your siggy is the bomb.com

I got my hot wangs and my f5 key ready. I may be wrong but I think something is about to pop off...


----------



## charislibra

Lmao! I am soooo confused right now. Did I really just read that? What is going on today in here? It just must be one of those days.

Not the thread ya'll talkin' 'bout...


----------



## youwillrise

just did a quick twist job.  took only about half an hour to do.


----------



## adamson

JJamiah said:


> wEBSiiiiiiITE WHAT WHAT? (wEST SIiiiiiiiDE) LOL
> 
> I am silly pay me NOOOOOO Mind



!!!!!!!


----------



## adamson

I still have in braids. I hate them, but my mother is trying to convince me that I should keep them in. And I guess I should, because my hair is growing quickly.

But I think that this is her way of saying that she doesn't like natural hair. Hmm...


----------



## nappystorm

charislibra said:


> Lmao! I am soooo confused right now. Did I really just read that? What is going on today in here? It just must be one of those days.
> 
> *Not the thread ya'll talkin' 'bout*...


 charislibra Yes girl I'm confused too.

Want some hot wangs? We maybe a little too early though.


----------



## DrC

nappystorm said:


> DrC Your siggy is the bomb.com
> 
> I got my hot wangs and my f5 key ready. I may be wrong but I think something is about to pop off...



Thank you!  Its cool when someone compliments their Fotki stalker 



Oh Hot Wings.


----------



## charislibra

Yass! I gotta smash 'em before 8 lol.


----------



## Myjourney2009

NJoy said:


> I have no flat ironing skills. *All this work to flat iron my hair and the heat protectant and argan oil was too much and left me greasy (see siggy pic)*. I thought it would get better overnight. Maybe some of the oil would be absorbed by my scarf or something. Nawh yo. Looking like a wet cat over here. Going out tonight... in a ps.  Whatever. Headed to youtube to see if someone can show a sista how to flat iron without turning into an oil spill.





This is why when I did my flatiron job I opted against using any heat protectant when I blew dry my hair because my hair was pretty moisturized from my conditioner. 

I did use the GVP chi silk infusion to flatiron and since it was my first time it took my a bit of trial and error before I got the amount correct. 

What you see in the avi is the most recent job.
The siggie is when I used pressing oil and it was no good. It flowed and was airey but felt too greasy to the touch.

Your hair looks FAB!!!!!


----------



## Nix08

Why do I have these morbid thoughts...I see me reaching my goal and then getting hit by a bus!  It's like I feel so much time has been wasted in ignorance about hair care.


----------



## topnotch1010

Embyra said:


> mmmhmm we all clearly dont have to agree on EVERYTHING but i see how certain people here like to go HARD and e-thug with EVERY post



Ya know u thought I was the only one who noticed this. There are two people whom I notice e-bully at almost every post. It's ridiculous. 

I thought I'd just fallen out of the loop since I'm not on the board as much anymore but I'm glad someone else mentioned it. 


Sent from TopNotch1010's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ms.tatiana

NJoy

Do you still use this hair regimen?

~Daily cowash, moisturize & seal
~DC 2x/w
~Clarify monthly or as needed
~vites - HNS-W, Biotin, MSM, EPO, GNC Ultra Nourish
~PS- Baggied buns
~Whole head baggy @ night
~Growth aid - homemade mix


----------



## Nix08

ms.tatiana said:


> @NJoy
> 
> Do you still use this hair regimen?
> 
> ~Daily cowash, moisturize & seal
> ~DC 2x/w
> ~Clarify monthly or as needed
> ~vites - HNS-W, Biotin, MSM, EPO, GNC Ultra Nourish
> ~PS- Baggied buns
> ~Whole head baggy @ night
> ~Growth aid - homemade mix



That's hilarious I was just checking out her regimen too!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana

Nix08 said:


> That's hilarious I was just checking out her regimen too!!!


 

You know they say great minds think alike


----------



## NJoy

ms.tatiana said:


> @NJoy
> 
> Do you still use this hair regimen?
> 
> ~Daily cowash, moisturize & seal
> ~DC 2x/w
> ~Clarify monthly or as needed
> ~vites - HNS-W, Biotin, MSM, EPO, GNC Ultra Nourish
> ~PS- Baggied buns
> ~Whole head baggy @ night
> ~Growth aid - homemade mix


 
I stopped daily cowashing during that 38 wk stretch and now I cowash every 2-3 days. I DC about once a week (protein and moisture). I still whole hair baggy at night and continue to use the sulfur oil on my scalp at night. Although, I haven't always been consistent. I usually hold off on the oil when it gets hot and it's been pretty hot here in atlanta. And oil and a plastic cap just doesn't work for me sometimes. lol.

I am also back to baggied buns. I stopped during the stretch because I didn't want to stress the line of demarcation.

Vites taken now are: Multivitamin, Omega 3, 6, 9 (Fish, Flaxseed, Borage Oil), garlic, MSM, Super B-Complex, NAC and I started back with HSN-W over the past month. I stopped taking biotin because, even with drinking extra water, I was still having breakouts. Tired of having to clear my face of scars.

Hope I answered everything.


----------



## SpicyPisces

Just finished shampooing and now have my protein DC in. I'm using a light protein since my hair hasn't been liking protein lately (I think I had a slight protein overload about a month ago). I'm looking forward to my relaxer on Monday .


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I think I have found my ps for the summer-the phony bun.I will be stocking up on marley braid hair..folks at my job thinks its my hair..it matches my natural hair so well..if they only knew..


----------



## divachyk

Today someone complimented my bun and asked for a personal how-to. Feels really good to have someone take notice of your hard work. Oh and, she inquired if it was all my hair and no, I wasn't offended.


----------



## Incognitus

Aireen said:


> @nappystorm - Girl, take that and be blessed! Lucky to have such a thing so few people have.  Who knew we were hideous? I figured it out after I found out that there was another place to discuss all the members and the "drama" that takes place around here.  I don't know what's sadder, the fact that a hair forum always has bickering or that *there's a place on the outside to discuss said bickering.*



OK, I'm lost. Are you referring to other sections of the forum?



topnotch1010 said:


> Ya know u thought I was the only one who  noticed this. There are two people whom I notice e-bully at almost every  post. It's ridiculous.
> 
> I thought I'd just fallen out of the loop since I'm not on the board as much anymore but I'm glad someone else mentioned it.
> 
> 
> Sent from TopNotch1010's iPhone using LHCF



YES. Yes. Yes. I, too, have  noticed this. It's to the point where I want to comment (to them), but I know better. I don't waste my energy on things not related to real life,--_my-- _real life, to be exact.


----------



## nappystorm

My hair smells so good...I love my Victoria's Secret So Sexy Conditioner.


----------



## NJoy

Gotta shop around for a good stylist in Georgia so that I have options.


----------



## Imani

topnotch1010 said:


> I'm finally happy with my hair. It looks long to me. I'm enjoying it. I'm so glad I'm over the anxiety of growing my hair!



I can't wait til I get to this point. I'm thinking APL and I will feel this way...I hope


----------



## Imani

NikkiQ said:


> I've never done a successful rollerset on myself. I'll have to YT it to find some good tuts on how to rollerset natural SHORT hair.



Me neither. Rollersetting doesn't really work for my hair, it really ends up just a slightly stretched out fro. I'm always amazed how 4bs/4abs can get these smooth roller sets.


----------



## NikkiQ

Imani said:


> Me neither. Rollersetting doesn't really work for my hair, it really ends up just a slightly stretched out fro. I'm always amazed how 4bs/4abs can get these smooth roller sets.


 
Yeah really. Idk if I even want to attempt it and make a fool out of myself . Might just have to break out the Chi and flat iron just the back for now.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm officially 14 months post relaxer and as of today...4 months natural. Yay!!


----------



## Evolving78

i have been up all night doing my hair.  i won't say never, but it will be a long time before i put mini twists in my hair again.  i started taking them down around 7pm and finished around 5:30am.  i am dc'ing my hair right now.  i really don't feel like putting a wig on for work, but i just may have to. since my hair won't be dry to do a twistout.  i think i am just going to enjoy my hair and hopefully i will make my hair goal.


----------



## winona

In my mind I am saying "stop complaining and feeling sorry for yourself; what have you done to change your circumstance"


----------



## Simply_elle

DrC said:


> Huh.....never could understand how a person with hair in bad condition, holding the same length for years can give hair advice.



And LOTS of it too, Guess those who can't-Teach! erplexed


----------



## Imani

Finally got my fhi runway in the mail. Can't wait to straighten my hair this Wednesday (well my leave out hair and my half wig).


----------



## SuchaLady

I wish I could roller wrap. I like straight smooth hair sans flat iron


----------



## ms.tatiana

Quick Question:

When mixing oils with water in a spray bottle to keep hair moisturizer while in a weave, does it matter what oils I use???

The oils I currently have are peppermint, olive, and tea tree oil. Do they mix together?


----------



## Truth

My scalp hurts...my hair is thinning on one side...and I'm noticing a small shinty bald spot in the front.......sighs....time to find a dermatologist  

Sent from my MB200 using MB200


----------



## goodmorningruby

I'm thinking somebody stole my flat iron and if the thief is who I think it is, she has no hair.  Either way, now I'm going to buy an even better, more expensive flat iron.


----------



## Dreamer48

My hair thrives with a weekly wash and deep condition routine, so I need to make that the priority instead of styling my hair in mini/small twists. I have one more week with these mini twists, then it's on to consistent tlc for my hair.


----------



## cocosweet

I may have found my summer style. About 30 braids that can be pulled into a bun or ponytail. I can apply my growth aid and leave in in about 5 minutes this way.


----------



## greenandchic

I love, love love Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Paste!


----------



## faithVA

I was getting gas on the other side of town and saw a Walgreen. hmm I wonder what they have in the "black" Walgreen. Had to stop in because I know it has to be different than my neighborhood.   Nice - Taliaah Waajid, 2 kinds of Shea Moisture, . Elasta QP, Cream of Nature, Karite, and the row kept going and going. And they had this little small section for the "other" stuff.  

I might have to spend a day touring to see whats going on in other stores


----------



## halee_J

Hurry up and grow hair. I am getting so hair lazy...I cannot _wait _until I can throw my hair into a messy bun and be on my way.


----------



## destine2grow

I need to do my hair but I don't feel like it! I might just cowash tonight and dc tomorrow and cowash. i do feel like it has been a long time since water touch my hair which has been about 3 days ago.


----------



## youwillrise

No fair!  My grandmothers hair grows so freakin fast.  For a few years shed been keeping it cut around apl...i visit her today and notice shes at mbl.  What about meeeeee?!


----------



## Dizz

youwillrise
APL to MBL?! Sounds like you hadn't seen her in a while.... shame on you! Visit your poor granny more often!


----------



## youwillrise

Yeah....itd been a little while but not thaaaat long...though today was the first time in a while that i was able to stay more than a few minutes. I think the other times i was in and out so fast i didnt even get to notice her hair.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I have to snatch this slipping track out to wash my weave, then find someone to sew it back it for me... but if it looks okay without the track there I will go on with my business and not change it...


----------



## winona

My hair is feeling so good right now  I dont think I will CoWash until Monday after my workout


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Its good to see my hair is actually growing,I'm just a slow grower..I now can say that washing my hair in sections and then twisting my hair in each section with conditioner on it.It takes alot longer in the shower but its for the best..and I guess I was def over due for a trim..Im natural for now and I haven't had any ssks since my trim..phony buns and leaving my hair alone til I move out in my own spot where the lights dont turn off if I use my hooded dryer.


----------



## Natural Hair Stylist

I am a co washer now!


----------



## Aireen

Baked all night my friend's house. Just got home and I'm too tired to wash my hair, it's extremely filthy though. :|


----------



## Incognitus

NJoy said:


> I stopped daily cowashing during that 38 wk stretch and now I cowash every 2-3 days. I DC about once a week (protein and moisture). *I still whole hair baggy at night and continue to use the sulfur oil on my scalp at night. Alt*hough, I haven't always been consistent. I usually hold off on the oil when it gets hot and it's been pretty hot here in atlanta. And oil and a plastic cap just doesn't work for me sometimes. lol.
> 
> I am also back to baggied buns. I stopped during the stretch because I didn't want to stress the line of demarcation.
> 
> Vites taken now are: Multivitamin, Omega 3, 6, 9 (Fish, Flaxseed, Borage Oil), garlic, MSM, Super B-Complex, NAC and I started back with HSN-W over the past month. I stopped taking biotin because, even with drinking extra water, I was still having breakouts. Tired of having to clear my face of scars.
> 
> Hope I answered everything.



NJoy
What is your procedure for whole hair baggying? What do you use? Also, what type of sulfur oil do you use?

TIA


----------



## nappystorm

I think I need a break from this place. There are fonts I actually dislike now.  I mentally told one to STFU about 5 minutes ago, another one got a "b!tch, please" yesterday.


----------



## SuchaLady

The only way to keep my sanity is to change up my styles. Problem is I am style challenged. Until I can find a way to get to a stylist (college student in the country with no car =/) I will have to figure something out. I will do four styles per month each lasting 1 week. My only issue is choosing a style that will not need to be touched up or atleast not more than once per week. If I didnt hate artificial hair I would have slapped in a sew in months ago.


----------



## tatiana

This place used to be so positive with occasion bickering. 

It was popular to post progress pictures in siggies. Not anymore.

People used to just rollerset and bun (not everyone but a lot of people) and that is how they grew their hair long. Now they want to half wig, wig, or weave it. I have been noticing more complaints. More unhappiness over progress or lack of.

I have my theories but I digress.


----------



## Myjourney2009

tatiana said:


> This place used to be so positive with occasion bickering.
> 
> It was popular to post progress pictures in siggies. Not anymore.
> 
> People used to just rollerset and bun (not everyone but a lot of people) and that is how they grew their hair long. *Now they want to half wig, wig, or weave it. I have been noticing more complaints. More unhappiness over progress or lack of*.
> 
> I have my theories but I digress.



I've been noticing this as well. 

Pm me with your theories


----------



## halee_J

Sistaslick is natural now ?! Da heck I been?????


----------



## Evolving78

tatiana said:


> This place used to be so positive with occasion bickering.
> 
> It was popular to post progress pictures in siggies. Not anymore.
> 
> People used to just rollerset and bun (not everyone but a lot of people) and that is how they grew their hair long. Now they want to half wig, wig, or weave it. I have been noticing more complaints. More unhappiness over progress or lack of.
> 
> I have my theories but I digress.



i agree! and you know i've been here for a long time.  i decided to ditch my wig.  it made me feel fake and it bothered me that certain folks preferred it over my natural hair.  i am just going to enjoy being natural and stop making such a big fuss over it. i rinsed the dc out this morning, added some moisturizer to my twists ,and i am sitting under the dryer now. i will be rockin my own hair today for work! 

it's sad that folks can't post their progress pics anymore without someone attacking them.  now you have to take glamour shots in order to avoid being attacked.


----------



## LadyRaider

I don't wig! I don't weave! I think it's fine for others, but I feel ... inauthentic. I'm a college professor... I don't think I should be representing anything but the real me. Otherwise I'm not a good example when I talk about accepting others and embracing difference. But sometimes I fear wigging/weaving is the "best" way to get "long" hair!

I am going to try the blowout braidout that I saw Mae (natural chicka) doing. 

I have trouble waiting a whole week to wash my hair though. I don't like the "thought" of crap in my hair over a week.  I hope that if you use a non-sulfate shampoo, you don't get as much damage from washing more than once a week!


----------



## JJamiah

Ez combs haven't held up as much as my bootleg ones did! 

Gonna Rock my Half Wig don't know it's name plus it is so altered I don't even think I can call it that anymore LOL. 

Until I go to the Salon this week. I am still holding down my WL hair, now lets see if I get a growth spurt that I doubt I will have until October. LOL

Looking for a bit of peace in a world of Chaos  Gotta love life!


----------



## Curlybeauty

Went to Sally's to get my clips for the roller set.

Got home and decided to cook a steak instead 

Once I eat my steak, I will wash, and DC for the day...or so I plan


----------



## faithVA

I really need to take this starting pic for the growt spurt challenge. Not sure why I am procrastinating. I dislike taking length shots. They are so complicated.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I didn't even wash this weave last night and I got all the supplies I needed to do it, might do it tonight but if not I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## JJamiah

Okay the 3 SE DC's I bought yesterday are going back. Time to start using up the Beauty Supply Store I own in my own home. HUH!!!!!

Confessions of a PJ!
A Sale isn't a sale unless you actually are using the products


----------



## Meritamen

nappystorm said:


> I think I need a break from this place. There are fonts I actually dislike now.  I mentally told one to STFU about 5 minutes ago, another one got a "b!tch, please" yesterday.


Put those suckas on the ignore list. I love that feature and have a few folks on there now because I was tired of rolling my eyes so much.


----------



## nappystorm

Ravengirl said:


> Put those suckas on the ignore list. I love that feature and have a few folks on there now because I was tired of rolling my eyes so much.


I tried that once. Well I mostly use Ispy unless I'm mentioned and their posts still show up there and people quote alot so...


----------



## growingbrown

I'm trying out As I Am samples....
I am using the curl clarity shampoo, dehydration elation, leave-in, and twist defining cream for a twist out. 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Lissa0821

Finally got the hang of air drying my hair and decided I would flat iron my roots (7 weeks post).  I didn't like the look, I liked my air dried look better.  No plans on flat ironing again any time soon.


----------



## youwillrise

i'm gonna put the rest of up my hair up.  i had the front of my hair pinned up and left the back hanging down.  i'm gonna put the back up.


----------



## Incognitus

tatiana said:


> This place used to be so positive with occasion bickering.
> 
> It was popular to post progress pictures in siggies. Not anymore.
> 
> People used to just rollerset and bun (not everyone but a lot of people) and that is how they grew their hair long. Now they want to half wig, wig, or weave it. I have been noticing more complaints. More unhappiness over progress or lack of.
> 
> I have my theories but I digress.



I would also love to hear your theories please.  I used to lurk on lhcf years ago, but became active at the end of 2010. I do notice a change in atmosphere.



Ravengirl said:


> Put those suckas on the ignore list. I love that feature and have a few folks on there now because I was tired of rolling my eyes so much.



You can "ignore" people on a forum? Boy do I feel slow...



nappystorm said:


> I tried that once. Well I mostly use Ispy unless I'm mentioned and their posts still show up there and people quote alot so...



What is Ispy? .......yeah, I'm a bit behind....


----------



## Meritamen

Incognitus said:


> You can "ignore" people on a forum? Boy do I feel slow...


Yep, just go into "User CP" then under "Settings & Options" click  "Edit Ignore List." Once there you will be able to add or delete names  of people you want to ignore. Once added their posts, avatar and siggy  will not be viewable to you anymore but if another person quotes their  post you will be able to see that. So It's not fool proof but pretty  close.



> What is Ispy? .......yeah, I'm a bit behind....


iSpy is a feature that you can easily find right under the site banner. It is like a super fast auto update version of the "New Posts." It automatically updates whenever a new post is made anywhere on the site. I completely forgot about it until nappystorm brought it up. lol


----------



## nappystorm

Imma have to stay up in here because I truly cannot!!


----------



## Meritamen

nappystorm said:


> Imma have to stay up in here because I truly cannot!!


 You should lurk in the longer haired threads. Much less drama going on in there and plenty of hair to drool over. I have ventured out into some of the other sections of this forum and ended up with a headache. erplexed


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

tatiana said:


> People used to just rollerset and bun (not everyone but a lot of people) and that is how they grew their hair long. Now they want to half wig, wig, or weave it.



May I ask what's wrong with having other options as a means of protective styling/low manipulation? I bought a wig the other day so that I can stay out of my hair this summer. Normally, I just bun and go; but, I wanted other options to avoid heat. I'm a long-term transitioner. I don't want to bc anytime soon.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Got my Silicon Mix on my head, with a cap, and a turbie twist.

Cleaning out my garage with a cap on my head beats sitting under the dryer any day lol


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Is it wrong to be a black girl who can't cornrow and to have to go to a former stylist to do so? She's charging me $20; but I feel like it's a dang shame that I have to do so.


----------



## Dreamer48

Apparently I cannot keep protective styles in my hair for more than one week. My twists felt dry and I just wanted something different. So after a much needed trim, I took my mini twists out after one week. I immediately deep conditioned on dry hair with Silk Elements MegaSilk for an hour or so, then rinsed my hair and scalp with acv. I did not shampoo nor use a rinse out conditioner because I didn't think my hair needed those products. 

My hair felt healthy and amazing after I rinsed out the dc. My curls *popped* after the acv rinse (I thought about taking pics to post here while still in the shower ). I moisturized with shea butter and sealed with castor oil. Now my hair is in 10 braids. My hair feels so soft! I can't remember the last time my hair felt this good.


----------



## Aireen

nappystorm said:


> I think I need a break from this place. There are fonts I actually dislike now.  I mentally told one to STFU about 5 minutes ago, another one got a "b!tch, please" yesterday.



Most of the time I side-eye or just laugh because I wonder if they need to be put into an institution.


----------



## faithVA

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Is it wrong to be a black girl who can't cornrow and to have to go to a former stylist to do so? She's charging me $20; but I feel like it's a dang shame that I have to do so.


 
There are a lot of black girls that can't cornrow. And if I knew someone who would do it for $20 I would get it done every two weeks. 

Do what you have to do. and if you want to learn how to cornrow practice every few weeks until you get the hang of it.


----------



## tatiana

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> May I ask what's wrong with having other options as a means of protective styling/low manipulation? I bought a wig the other day so that I can stay out of my hair this summer. Normally, I just bun and go; but, I wanted other options to avoid heat. I'm a long-term transitioner. I don't want to bc anytime soon.



Nothing is wrong with it; I was jut making an observation.


----------



## JJamiah

Some people are so full of negativity and try to knock you off your grind. I am still going to do my thing, it just makes me go hard! or stay home! 

YOU Can get the finger the middle!


----------



## JJamiah

Aireen said:


> Most of the time I side-eye or just laugh because I wonder if they need to be put into an institution.



I think some people get a high out of making others feel bad. Tis okay fookery is everywhere Aireen

They need to be hung from a wire by their shirt as a boxing bag!
:hardslap:


----------



## JaneiR36

Ugh.  I hate when I do this.  Slack off the whole day, and here it is 9 PM, I haven't eaten dinner, still caking Aphogee into my hurr, still have to rinse it out, soften / condition, maybe deep condition, dry, eat dinner, watch a little TV and go to bed.  Yeah... some of those gonna get skipped...


----------



## Myjourney2009

Its official all of  my conditioners must contain some type of protein. 

The only time I will use one that is ONLY moisture is when I am either co-washing mid-week or if I am blow drying my hair or if I have used my neutral protein filler on my ends. 

My leave-ins must contain protein as well. 

Ahh it feels so good to finally have this hair thing almost solved.


----------



## Aireen

JJamiah said:


> I think some people get a high out of making others feel bad. Tis okay fookery is everywhere Aireen
> 
> *They need to be hung from a wire by their shirt as a boxing bag!*
> :hardslap:



YESSSSSS THIS!!  You need to be like the Law and Order for LHCF, JJamiah.


----------



## shasha8685

I know spritzes are a sin 'round these parts but....


where the freak can I find Optimum Care Soft Holding Spritz?!? That was my staple back when I didn't know any better. It gives soft hold though and is low alcohol. 

I miss it.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

tatiana said:


> Nothing is wrong with it; I was jut making an observation.



No hard feelings at all. I was a hardcore bunner. But, I wanted to try something different this summer. So, I want to get into the deeper end of the pool now instead of wading in the shallow end,


----------



## Kurlee

i have a sick problem of not liking to comb my hair. I wll keep it moisturized, but in my world, buns are my best friend. I think I should play with it more


----------



## Incognitus

Ravengirl said:


> You should lurk in the longer haired threads. Much less drama going on in there and plenty of hair to drool over. I have ventured out into some of the other sections of this forum and ended up with a headache. erplexed



I've noticed that the longer hair threads are usually mellow and encouraging. I assume that this is because they are more-so vetted lhcf members, compared to the newbies.

SN: Thanks for the info on ignoring and ISpy. 



chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Is it wrong to be a black girl who can't cornrow and to have to go to a former stylist to do so? She's charging me $20; but I feel like it's a dang shame that I have to do so.



Nope, not wrong at all. I just learned last year, but I'm still shaky. Also, $20 is a decent price.


----------



## Aireen

I absolutely love how my scalp feels so cleansed and clean. I also love how my Motions Neutralizing Shampoo does this without making my hair feel dry and deprived. Best. Shampoo. Ever.


----------



## NYAmicas

SO is insisting on getting me a Brazilian treatment for my BD but I dont want my hair falling out......I dont know.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Yep, I'm loving these phony ponies, especially the afro puff! Makes me feel better about what's going on with my hair lately. I'll be able to PS until at least the wedding!

PS can wait for my buns to get here!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halee_J

I'm bringing in HE color me happy as a leave-in back into the rotation. It's heavier than S-curl so its really good for laying down my edges without adding more gel


----------



## Nix08

I think I'm able to see the difference in the length of my hair pre and post hair journey.....


----------



## Dreamer48

I have to give up style for growth if I ever want to achieve my hair goals . I wouldn't be bothered by that fact if my hair was just slightly longer to make buns and simple low-tension styles look cute on me.


----------



## NikkiQ

I ordered a few new wigs this past weekend at Sam's Beauty. They had a ridiculous sale going on so I had to take advantage of it. I've worn all of mine to death and will continue to wear them until my hair gets longer. I know some people don't approve of wig wearing or whatever, but who cares? It's my head and it's my PS of choice. It's gotten me from SL relaxed/transitioning last year to SL natural this year. If it ain't broke, why fix it?


----------



## Nix08

Millcreek Botanicals conditioners have delightful ingredients just picked up another bottle.  I now have the Keratin, and the Biotin condish.


----------



## SpicyPisces

I was looking forward to my touchup today but my stylist decided not to come in -______- (I'm happy I checked before I left home or else I would've been pissed). Rescheduled it for tomorrow morning.


----------



## SuchaLady

I wonder if more expensive/quality flat irons are really not as harsh on the hair. Such as a Chi. I have also been eyeing an Izunami.


----------



## Drtondalia

I can't wait for the Hide Your Hair reveal at the end of the month. I haven't flat ironed my whole head since January.


----------



## Sprinkl3s

I guess I'm the only one who saw that Marsha Ambrosius's wig was a completely different color from her real hair. Maybe I'm just hurt that all that beautiful hair wasn't hers last night. Maybe I'm upset cause I was going on and on about her beautiful her hair was and SO kept saying it had to be fake... And he was right.

Oh well my hair feels very soft today!


----------



## Nix08

^^My DH can always tell a fake head of hair...I have no clue


----------



## JJamiah

Going to be high bunning it for while


----------



## NJoy

Nix08 said:


> Millcreek Botanicals conditioners have delightful ingredients just picked up another bottle. I now have the Keratin, and the Biotin condish.


 
I LOVE Millcreek Biotin condish. It has been a staple from the beginning for me. And the peppermint in it gives a nice tingle. I love it!



JJamiah said:


> Going to be high bunning it for while


 
Me too, JJ.


----------



## Nix08

NJoy how do you use your Millcreek Biotin?  I just co washed with it and I like how it feels.  Do you use it as a treatment too?


----------



## allmundjoi

Nix08 said:


> NJoy how do you use your Millcreek Biotin?  I just co washed with it and I like how it feels.  Do you use it as a treatment too?



Nix08 and NJoy I was just looking at Millcreek condishes online last night. Do yall cowash with it? Does it give y'all great slip? Looking to cowash with it, need a replacement for my tweeked and now awful YTCucumbers condish. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Nix08

allmundjoi - NJoy will be better to say as I just bought the biotin one today.  I used it to co wash and I wouldn't say that it had tons of slip.  It didn't leave a residue and was moisturizing.  I love that it has keratin and collagen.  I chose to cowash with it because it has the protein to hopefully balance the moisture of co washing.  I bought the Keratin one last week (don't judge) and used it to steam and loved it!


----------



## LushLox

Still in Jamaica; the lady that I'm staying with asked "are you mixed" while looking at my hair. I replied, "no" but my mum added that I have some Indian in me on my fathers side. I looked at her like she was crazy, I was going to tell her to stop talking rubbish but I didn't want to put her on blast in front of her friend.


----------



## LunadeMiel

Yay, I'm grazing WL. The ribbon is where my natural waist is. I'm 9 months pregnant so it's hard to find


----------



## NJoy

Nix08 said:


> @NJoy how do you use your Millcreek Biotin? I just co washed with it and I like how it feels. Do you use it as a treatment too?


 




allmundjoi said:


> @Nix08 and @NJoy I was just looking at Millcreek condishes online last night. Do yall cowash with it? Does it give y'all great slip? Looking to cowash with it, need a replacement for my tweeked and now awful YTCucumbers condish.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


 
I use it to cowash. Because of the peppermint tingle, I'd also massage it onto my scalp so that, even after you rinse it out, the scalp gets that feeling of a York Peppermint Patty.  _It's an ok conditioner_ but I *love* that tingle on my scalp. 

It doesn't have a lot of slip. And I've started cheating on MillCreek Biotin with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa. It has wonderful slip and is a lot cheaper. I still use MC Biotin conditioner but only from time to time to get that tingly feeling. Trader Joe also has a tingly condish but it's not like MillCreek Biotin so I still splurge from time to time.


----------



## SavannahNatural

These braids haven't been in long at all, but my hair gas grown a lot since I've been taking my vitamins and supplements like I should. What to do. Wanted to keep them in for 2 months. At this rate I may not even make it to 1!!


----------



## SuchaLady

I was sitting here thinking: it is just hair. I know that is not really the thing to say on a hair board but it really is only hair. If you keep it healthy it will grow.


----------



## Nix08

NJoy or anyone else have you used any of the Millcreek shampoo's?  I use elucence moisturizing shampoo but I'm looking for a more natural/organic product that has that same moisturizing ability.


----------



## NJoy

I grabbed MC Biotin shampoo by accident (thought it was the condish) and it wasn't bad.  It was ok but, I didn't repurchase. Plus, I don't use shampoo much. When I do, I really like Trader Joe's.  Sorry I don't have better feedback.


----------



## Dreamer48

For the first time since 2005, I'm actually considering relaxing my hair. I'm frustrated with my length, SHRINKAGE!!!, juvenile hair styles, the inability to wear my hair down, the bazillion different textures and curls that react differently to every product and technique, SHRINKAGE!!!

I just want to have a more sophisticated appearance. My body is getting there, but my hair is just...a mess. My bun looks crazy today! Ugh. I feel sloppy. Hair shouldn't rule over my emotions like this.


----------



## SpicyPisces

I go through the effort of basing my scalp yesterday AND today, yet I still started burning before my stylist is finished applying the relaxer . I hope I'm not underprocessed...


----------



## alive

Dreamer48 said:


> For the first time since 2005, I'm actually considering relaxing my hair. I'm frustrated with my length, SHRINKAGE!!!, juvenile hair styles, the inability to wear my hair down, the bazillion different textures and curls that react differently to every product and technique, SHRINKAGE!!!
> 
> I just want to have a more sophisticated appearance. My body is getting there, but my hair is just...a mess. My bun looks crazy today! Ugh. I feel sloppy. Hair shouldn't rule over my emotions like this.



Dreamer48 what's your hair type? (if you're ok with hair typing) whenever I'm feeling blah about my hair, I get long extensions and by the time I take it out, my hair has grown a little longer and I'm happy with it again  the one time this backfired was when I did Senegalese twists with cheap synthetic hair  I had horrendous ends after only three weeks. Other than that one bad experience, extensions have generally been a great way for me to stay natural and enjoy my hair anytime anyday


----------



## Curlybeauty

Went to set my hair, and when I had one side remaining, I realized that my parting was off. Said **** it, and took all my rollers out my hair.

Rinsed my hair clean of the lottabody mix I made, ran some more DC through my hair, rinsed, applied leave-in and oil and put my hair in a clip.

Mustered up the strength to blow dry my hair lightly (since i'm 2 weeks post) and let my semi-damp hair dry on it's own. 

I'm loving my blow dried hair 
I have no desire to flat iron it right now. 

I also think my hair does better with a foam setting lotion. Makes my hair adhere to the rollers better. Lottabody is officially a consistent no-go for me...

Next week I will try again for a roller set. This time with my own rollers...my mom's stuff is just not cutting it


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I'm almost 4 months post, bc'd down to an inch.  Already my very fine/fragile nape hairs are longer than they had gotten in 1 year relaxed.  I just don't think *my* hair can ever be healthy with a relaxer.


----------



## Nix08

SpicyPisces said:


> I go through the effort of basing my scalp yesterday AND today, yet I still started burning before my stylist is finished applying the relaxer . I hope I'm not underprocessed...


SpicyPisces - That's why I became a do it yourself-er with relaxers (before LHCF)...there is excellent info on here as to how to do it yourself with success..I'm just saying


----------



## SuchaLady

Dreamer48 Thats how I feel! Alot of days I want to wear something nice but my hair is in a freaking bun so I just throw on jeans and a tshirt. That is my standard look for most days but when I want to change up I just look and feel so blah! I dont have my bun just because of LHCF but me being style challenged doesnt help either 



Dreamer48 said:


> For the first time since 2005, I'm actually considering relaxing my hair. I'm frustrated with my length, SHRINKAGE!!!, juvenile hair styles, the inability to wear my hair down, the bazillion different textures and curls that react differently to every product and technique, SHRINKAGE!!!
> 
> I just want to have a more sophisticated appearance. My body is getting there, but my hair is just...a mess. My bun looks crazy today! Ugh. I feel sloppy. *Hair shouldn't rule over my emotions like this*.


----------



## SpicyPisces

Nix08 said:


> SpicyPisces - That's why I became a do it yourself-er with relaxers (before LHCF)...there is excellent info on here as to how to do it yourself with success..I'm just saying



I really was contemplating it, especially since my stylist hiked her prices . The only reason I didn't self relax now is because I'm still checking out the self relaxer thread and felt I need more time to prepare..so I'll probably do it for my next relaxer .


----------



## Nix08

SpicyPisces Take a look at sunnieb's self relaxer tutorial I'm not sure if it was in the self relaxer thread but it is nice and detailed and she just became a self-laxer (if that's a word) recently

http://public.fotki.com/sunnieb/2011/how-i-self-relax-2011/how-i-self-relax/


----------



## LadyRaider

My puffs flop over...  I have to really pat them down to keep them from flopping, and who wants to pat down their afro puff? I want a BIG afro puff. 

I used to be able to make a cute puff, but my hair is longer now.


----------



## Dreamer48

alive said:


> @Dreamer48 what's your hair type? (if you're ok with hair typing) whenever I'm feeling blah about my hair, I get long extensions and by the time I take it out, my hair has grown a little longer and I'm happy with it again  the one time this backfired was when I did Senegalese twists with cheap synthetic hair  I had horrendous ends after only three weeks. Other than that one bad experience, extensions have generally been a great way for me to stay natural and enjoy my hair anytime anyday



Hair type? I think I'm a 50/50 4a/b, meaning there is a 4a strand right next to each 4b strand making my life a nightmare! Then there's the 3c patch at the nape and the mostly 4b patch at the crown 

I have reservations in regards to extensions. I have a big head and thick hair, so I require a lot of hair. I can never get used to the weight of the hair while sleeping or in general.


----------



## shasha8685

My friend did her first braidout today and decided to share the results w/ me. She did a good job and she was so proud of herself!


Glad to see that I'm rubbing off on folks......


----------



## LadyRaider

How on earth do I wear my hair to my aunt and uncle's 50th anniversary? I could straighten, but lately I have not had a lot of luck with that... I think I've forgotten how to wear my hair straight. Plus it's summer and I need a professional to get it straight enough that it won't get poofy INSTANTLY. 

Twist out might be the best choice...  Today I'm wearing an afro puff... it's cute, I guess. 

The thing is this is my aunt and uncle with the two BEAUTIFUL daughters ... one with 2c hair and one with long bsl hair of my texture. You know they will be looking good.  The last time I was with them... well I have a picture from 2008 where my old ratty fuzzy-ended relaxed hair looked a MESS compared to them.  

I just don't want a repeat of that. Looking crazy, while they look good. Don't know what to do... I'm not feeling confident wearing my hair in a natural style though to ANY other event, I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## SuchaLady

alive Sorry for butting in  but this is what Im thinking of doing. Ive never gotten weave but I need a break from my hair. Plus I want to experiment without doing harm to my real hair. I feel like if I dont give me and my hair a break I am just going to start neglecting her. I have never done the weave thing though.



alive said:


> Dreamer48 what's your hair type? (if you're ok with hair typing) whenever I'm feeling blah about my hair, I get long extensions and by the time I take it out, my hair has grown a little longer and I'm happy with it again  the one time this backfired was when I did Senegalese twists with cheap synthetic hair  I had horrendous ends after only three weeks. Other than that one bad experience, extensions have generally been a great way for me to stay natural and enjoy my hair anytime anyday


----------



## youwillrise

i decided to do a washy wash...today because i wanted to retry my oyin stuff.  

i didnt really like the results i got the first time. 

this time i clarified and then instead of towel squeezing my hair like i did the first time, i just applied the hair dew on sopping wet hair. 

as far as the burnt sugar goes, i just think my hair doesnt like waxy products.  i dunno why i get them.  my hair hasnt liked any product with wax in it. lol...but i think i'll use it for my skin.


----------



## NikkiQ

2 more days til length check time for a few challenges I'm in and I'm SOOOooooo not looking forward to flat ironing my hair for them. bleh!


----------



## SpicyPisces

Nix08 said:


> SpicyPisces Take a look at sunnieb's self relaxer tutorial I'm not sure if it was in the self relaxer thread but it is nice and detailed and she just became a self-laxer (if that's a word) recently
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/sunnieb/2011/how-i-self-relax-2011/how-i-self-relax/



Thanks for the link I'll definetly check it out .


----------



## adamson

I mentioned that I'm wearing braids for the time being... and now my mom's making me keep them in because apparently she didn't like the way my hair looked in natural styles! I'm pissed!

And I hate wearing braids when they are not natural!


----------



## Evolving78

i am thinking of buying some aloe vera juice today.  i am really curious to see if it will help with keeping my hair moist and help with detangling.  i was thinking about making the Kimmaytube leave-in as well.  my hair feel pretty good right now, but i'm always up for trying something new.   i tried to find reviews on it, but all i found was drama.  Ms-gg uses it and i'm a fan of her hair.  her texture is a little different from mine, but i like to follow regimens from people that have thick hair.


----------



## youwillrise

is my hair EVER going to dry?  yeesh.  

 i do have to say as it's drying it's feeling pretty great.  nice and sofffft.  

 please oh please, hair, stay that way after drying completely?  i'll give you a dollar.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Conditioner in my weave right now, leaving it in for 2 hours! I will then wash this hair and blow dry the tracks so they are really dry and then us my braid spray on the tracks.


----------



## BillsBackerz67

Already seeing new growth. I totally forgot that this is supposed to happen  My hair is doing great so far and no cutter's remorse.


----------



## Damaged but not out

Bang Summer colour!


----------



## Imani

I'm super excited, finally getting to use my new runway tomorrow. Going for a straight half pin up look with my half wig. Hopefully that will break up the monotony of my usual kinky straight with a headband look. I really am bored w/my hair right now.


----------



## chevere62

I cowashed my hair this morning and saw a fair amount of breakage. I have not really DC my hair in 2-3 weeks so I believe that might be the problem. I am going to henna either tonight or tomorrow and DC right after. I just hated seeing all of those tiny little curls in the tub after and I am hoping that my hair is okay and I am not heading into a setback.


----------



## laurend085

Is it possible to flat iron my hair and it stay straight with 100+ degree weather and humidity???  I just want to wear it for a couple days this weekend...


----------



## allmundjoi

WUV my QB AOHC & OHHB! My hair is so soft! I will be ordering a lot more. Funny, I was so resistant to buying hair products online, now I am hooked. Lol, next I will be trying Hairveda, Shescentit, Oyin or Darcy's Botanicals products. The pj in me wants to buy from them all now. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I FINALLY FOUND MY STAPLES!!!!  I've been natural for almost a year and barely found the perfect deep conditioners.  Whoop Whoop!!  Let me go update my siggy.


----------



## sunnieb

Looking at my ponytail pic in my siggy almost made me cry tears of joy!  I just NOW really looked at it!  After all this time, I have the ponytail of my dreams!

Thank you LHCF!


----------



## allmundjoi

sunnieb said:


> Looking at my ponytail pic in my siggy almost made me cry tears of joy!  I just NOW really looked at it!  After all this time, I have the ponytail of my dreams!
> 
> Thank you LHCF!



sunnieb, congratulations! It is very pretty AND long! Drool-worthy.  

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## shasha8685

YES!!! 

I finally made use of those banana clips I had laying around in my bathroom!!

What did I use them for?  A banana clip bun.


I don't know why I didn't think of this sooner but I think this may be a keeper!


----------



## nappystorm

I poked myself in the tidday with my Tangle Teezer. Ouch.com


----------



## nappystorm

Did she just get finished coloring?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNJi9ckqGqo


----------



## KimPossibli

i'm really mullin over the bc...

these pictures are making me think i don't have 3 inches of hair...maybe more like 1.5-2


----------



## Myjourney2009

nappystorm said:


> Did she just get finished coloring?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNJi9ckqGqo


----------



## naturalagain2

I'm loving this sew in!!!! Sew-ins will be a summer staple!


----------



## KimPossibli

its kinda sad that I'm so invested in my hair...

I'm so afraid that when I bc I won't be cute..

I feel like this transitioning hair isnt cute either...

errghh

not comfortable in wigs.. 
fear of weave and braids due to bad previous experiences... 

Maybe I'll try a briad and curl again...and see how it goes.. either that or flat iron...

I definitely can't bc with this current mindset.. I will be driving myself nuts...


----------



## Skiggle

Itgirl get a halfwig and try blending it your hair
or do crochet braids or kinky twist.
Or a twist and curl with your own hair!


----------



## KimPossibli

Skiggle

I dont have any one I trust to doe crochet braids/ kinky twists.. I am only now just getting back my hairline and I have had bad experiences with even so called good braiders that have been recommended to me

I think I will try the twist and curl..


----------



## Lissa0821

I washed my hair yesterday and I finally realized my new growth does care for protein conditioners but my relaxer hair does.  Still debating if I should do a touch up at 8 weeks post (next week), instead of waiting another 4 weeks.


----------



## OrangeMoon

I can't wait until tomorrow at 5:30 PM. Hair appointment with a stylist with my current career/life demands I CAN'T manage my hair properly with out looking like a damn fool. How do I know...because of the setback I'm doing through.


----------



## Drtondalia

LadyRaider said:


> How on earth do I wear my hair to my aunt and uncle's 50th anniversary? I could straighten, but lately I have not had a lot of luck with that... I think I've forgotten how to wear my hair straight. Plus it's summer and I need a professional to get it straight enough that it won't get poofy INSTANTLY.
> 
> Twist out might be the best choice... Today I'm wearing an afro puff... it's cute, I guess.
> 
> The thing is this is my aunt and uncle with the two BEAUTIFUL daughters ... one with 2c hair and one with long bsl hair of my texture. You know they will be looking good. The last time I was with them... well I have a picture from 2008 where my old ratty fuzzy-ended relaxed hair looked a MESS compared to them.
> 
> I just don't want a repeat of that. Looking crazy, while they look good. Don't know what to do... I'm not feeling confident wearing my hair in a natural style though to ANY other event, I wouldn't hesitate.


 

 Try a half wig. A really curly one. You can leave the front of your hair out to blend it and they look great. This has been my protective style since January. It works wonders because my hair tends to frizz in the warmer months and with the curly half wigs only a small amount of my hair is out and that makes for a more tameable situation. HTH


----------



## youwillrise

lol.  my hair's still not completely dry?  reaaaalllly?  it's mostly dry, but it's still damp on the inside

edit: just put my hair in two big flat twists.  

didnt feel like doing a whole head of twists.  this is my usual "quick" protective style.  

i hate doing the right side of my head.  i can never get it to look as nice at the left side.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I am really in this class with my hair DCing under a plastic cap under a loose beanie...


----------



## LadyRaider

Drtondalia said:


> Try a half wig. A really curly one. You can leave the front of your hair out to blend it and they look great. This has been my protective style since January. It works wonders because my hair tends to frizz in the warmer months and with the curly half wigs only a small amount of my hair is out and that makes for a more tameable situation. HTH



Thank you. I think I saved a straight half wig. I don't really have that many and never wear them because they are always so long on me (no neck...sigh) But even though they'd be weird for every day, a half wig would be PERFECT for an occasion like this with people who don't see me every day.  But I don't have any and I don't think there's "that kind of shop" in this new city I am in. 

I decided I would try for a twist out. And if it looked goofy, or didn't work that morning, I'd quickly straighten and wear my hair in a donut bun.

Actually going to go look at the wig I have and see what I might be able to do with it.  Thanks.


----------



## destine2grow

My hair feels so good! I need to stop being lazy and always m&s in small sections. I haven't m&s in 2 days! I'm going to cowash today! I have also started back oiling my scalp everyday!


----------



## Evolving78

i used Taliah Waajid Mist last night to retwist my hair and it still feels moisturized.  i didn't seal either.


----------



## missjones

Braids for July, a pony for the beginning/middle of August, braids for the end of August/beginning of September, BC sometime in September.

Ok, we'll see if this works


----------



## Dreamer48

I really should have at least 3 backup styles that I can pull together in 10 minutes or less on dry or damp hair. The puff and bun are just not working out for me this summer! It's time to pull out the bobby pins and see what I can do.


----------



## LadyRaider

Meh. I found the "asian hair shop" where you get weaves and wigs in this little city. It was hot in there and full of just junk... though some might have been interesting to look at if the store wasn't so cramped, dark and hot. 

The half wigs were hanging about 10 feet above my head. Couldn't really get a good look at them. I bought one even though when they got me one from the back room, I didn't like it. But those stores make me feel weird, like they will talk bad about my entire ethnicity if I don't buy one after I made them go get the darn thing out of some dark hole. 

Meh.


----------



## ms.tatiana

So it me, my dad, mom & big brother and we run into one of my dads old friends, who I happen to call uncle. They are talking and going on and then he looks at me and says it nice to see a beautiful young black girl with her natural hair color and hair flowing all down her back.

Now if that wasn't funny enough my mom dad and brother started laughing and then I said,"No unk its a weave". He was like ,"Damn it sure does look good". Lol!!!


----------



## WhoIAm

I need a wig like below. It's unavailable to buy at ebonyline as well. Any recs? TIA.


----------



## Evolving78

i guess i need to get the aloe vera juice soon.  i wanna see how it works for dry detangling.  i plan on washing my hair this weekend for the 4th.  i gotta decide on what day though.  i don't want to be stuck in the house doing my hair.  i would have to get up very early.


----------



## Aireen

Looking for Tumblr hair inspirations.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My buns are here! Just in time for my return to work 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona

So Yea I think I took the small sections too literally.  I just used 86 long and narrow curlformers. This Sh*t better turn out right.


----------



## melissa-bee

I really want to wash and condition my hair tonight, but it's kind of late.


----------



## Nix08

Just co washed with Millcreek Biotin condish - I'm *really* liking this conditioner for co washing


----------



## allmundjoi

Nix08 said:


> Just co washed with Millcreek Biotin condish - I'm *really* liking this conditioner for co washing



Nix08, ok now, you are being stingy, lol, tell me about the slip. TIA.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## freecurl

I hate that all the free product giveaways requires you to connect to facebook. I gave up my account a month ago and don't plan on signing back up.


----------



## Softerlove

Did she really just ask me "why do you wash your hair every week, you aint white?"


SMH

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## Nix08

allmundjoi said:


> @Nix08, ok now, you are being stingy, lol, tell me about the slip. TIA.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



allmundjoi  It actually doesn't have slip...I like it for co washing because it leaves my hair feeling clean.  I use it to co wash then add my leave in condish and oils and that is moisturizing enough for me actually.  Plus the peppermint does have a nice tingle on the scalp.  It's kinda "liquid-y" so I'm usually not heavy handed with product but I am with this.  I say buy it...if anything you could use it to mix in with your DC when you need some protein because it has keratin and collagen in it


----------



## NikkiQ

Softerlove said:


> Did she really just ask me "why do you wash your hair every week, you aint white?"
> 
> 
> SMH
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G



Girl say what???! Lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## winona

Dangit I put in some of the curlformers to close to my scalp.  My head was hurting so dangon bad my hubby came downstairs and immediately brought me some aspirin.  I didnt even have the strength to get up.  It was like I was paralyzed.  Note to self: Never do that again.


----------



## SuchaLady

I may buy a steamer. I saw a cheap one being mentioned in a thread for $40 dollars. Im just wondering if Im going to buy it and be like this isnt doing anything special. I already get up early on the weekend to DC then leave it all day Saturday (or Sunday) while studying, doing laundry, etc. What more will steam do?


----------



## SavannahNatural

I don't know why i don't keep my but in the Makeup threads. . . looking at all this beautiful hair and hearing about all these concoctions and products is making me ready to cut these braids out now. . . (Whispering) Don't waste that money, don't waste that money.  Give it one more month!!


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I bought a new bottle of Trader Joe's Nourish Spa shampoo today. I feel so accomplished for using up an entire bottle of something and liking it enough to stick with it.


----------



## Napp

If i dont make it to full bsl by dec im going to reconsider relaxing. My hair is depressing me


----------



## NappyNelle

I hope my hair makes a turnaround. It's not fun worrying about medication and illness and possible hair loss.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Got two compliments on my bun today 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

my friend asked me the same thing.  it's like they have never heard of such a thing.  i always wash my hair at least once a week.  since i have been able to take care of my own hair since i was 12 years old, i have washed my hair once a week.

we have so much to teach and share in this hair game.....



Softerlove said:


> Did she really just ask me "why do you wash your hair every week, you aint white?"
> 
> 
> SMH
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## winona

winona said:


> So Yea I think I took the small sections too literally.  I just used 86 long and narrow curlformers. This Sh*t better turn out right.



So I will NEVER sleep(if that is what u call what I did last night) with curlformers in my hair.  But it sure look cute this morning


----------



## faithVA

winona said:


> So I will NEVER sleep(if that is what u call what I did last night) with curlformers in my hair. But it sure look cute this morning


 
winona, I was wondering if you were going to sleep on them. That's a loooot of curlformers. I bet it did look cute. You must have a million spirals on your head right now


----------



## Drtondalia

Try samsbeauty.com They have really good prices and fast shipping. I recommend La fasta, La Frisco, Mint Slice, and  Half Wig It's A Wig Natural Yaki for good styles. With the curly wigs I recommend an elastic headband. 




LadyRaider said:


> Meh. I found the "asian hair shop" where you get weaves and wigs in this little city. It was hot in there and full of just junk... though some might have been interesting to look at if the store wasn't so cramped, dark and hot.
> 
> The half wigs were hanging about 10 feet above my head. Couldn't really get a good look at them. I bought one even though when they got me one from the back room, I didn't like it. But those stores make me feel weird, like they will talk bad about my entire ethnicity if I don't buy one after I made them go get the darn thing out of some dark hole.
> 
> Meh.


----------



## winona

faithVA said:


> winona, I was wondering if you were going to sleep on them. That's a loooot of curlformers. I bet it did look cute. You must have a million spirals on your head right now



faithVA gurl I ran out with 60 so I had to run to Sally with a huge chunk out in the front to pick up 4 more packs.  I posted a pic in the thread " Everyday Hair...The Pretty, The Nappy, The Crazy...Post Your Hair RIGHT NOW!!!"  I ended up with 86 curlformers.  My puppies felt so sorry for me they kept whinning and cuddling up next to me.  Normally they dont want anything to do with me while they are sleep (They love to sleep)


----------



## Nix08

In idle conversation yesterday (with a yt woman) my hair was identified as 'long' - not one to shun a compliment....I responded with "ya, it is."   Although I don't really find it long


----------



## Kurlee

ended up freezing my ayurvedic mix. still too lazy to do the treatment


----------



## faithVA

winona said:


> @faithVA gurl I ran out with 60 so I had to run to Sally with a huge chunk out in the front to pick up 4 more packs. I posted a pic in the thread " Everyday Hair...The Pretty, The Nappy, The Crazy...Post Your Hair RIGHT NOW!!!" I ended up with 86 curlformers. My puppies felt so sorry for me they kept whinning and cuddling up next to me. Normally they dont want anything to do with me while they are sleep (They love to sleep)


 
winona,

Nice spirals. I bet the people at Sally's see all types of things   To bad they don't offer a delivery service. 

That's funny about the puppies.


----------



## faithVA

Where's ElliePixie?


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Where's ElliePixie?


 
I thought the same thing the other day. I think her comp is out of commission at the moment. She hasn't been able to post any videos either on her blog and YT channel.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I've been co-washing, gelling, and phony ponying it for the last few days. And I know the semi-daily manipulation is alot for some folks, my grass is LOVING it! I didn't know if I'd be able to hang because my hair is hot in this weather.... but it's really working for me. 

I would love to go with a wng but my hair has changed since I first started my natural journey. The different textures are wild. I want to try a few of the other Giovanni products because my hair is feeling the direct leave-in. Since it's so light, I have to apply twice daily  and that means that I could really go through some product when I co-wash every other day. I won't post an update until the end of the year so I won't have that "watched pot" syndrome lol.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> I thought the same thing the other day. I think her comp is out of commission at the moment. She hasn't been able to post any videos either on her blog and YT channel.


 
NikkiQ, Thanks. I have been thinking about it for a few days. I thought she went on vacation. Computer problems can be a show stopper. My "h" and "g" keys don't work on my netbook. Do you know how hard it is to type on a hair board without the letter "h".


----------



## faithVA

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> I've been co-washing, gelling, and phony ponying it for the last few days. And I know the semi-daily manipulation is alot for some folks, my grass is LOVING it! I didn't know if I'd be able to hang because my hair is hot in this weather.... but it's really working for me.
> 
> I would love to go with a wng but my hair has changed since I first started my natural journey. The different textures are wild. I want to try a few of the other Giovanni products because my hair is feeling the direct leave-in. Since it's so light, I have to apply twice daily  and that means that I could really go through some product when I co-wash every other day. I won't post an update until the end of the year so I won't have that "watched pot" syndrome lol.


 
Iluvsmuhgrass, Can't wait to see your hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

Nioxin time!!! Down the hatch you go!


----------



## youwillrise

i spritzed my hair for the first time in ages.  still have it up in those 2 flat twists.  water, vo5 free me freesia and oyin hair dew in the spray bottle.  

i really hope i can go back to work with some extra length when summer is over.  ((eyebrow wiggle))  ive never really gotten that "summer growth spurt" that everyone talks about, but maybe this'll be my year? haha.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

(Don't know if I should post this in the hair forum or the health forum..so.. yeah.)

At the BSS behind two very overweight black ladies.  Each spent almost $200 on weave, while having a conversation on how "expensive" healthy food is.

Felt some kinda way about that.

******

I have a bad habit of pulling out strands of hair.  I pull out like 3-5 a day. NO clue why.  On the one hand, I do like to examine it, root to tip and stretch it, measuring it against my finger.  But it's as if I HAVE to do it.  Ah, the oddness that is my life...


----------



## adamson

Taking out my hair on Saturday!!!!  I can't wait!

I miss putting my hands in my own hair. Sigh...


----------



## NikkiQ

I want to attempt to bun my hair, but I still think it's too short to try. Bleh!!!!


----------



## faithVA

tapioca_pudding said:


> (Don't know if I should post this in the hair forum or the health forum..so.. yeah.)
> 
> At the BSS behind two very overweight black ladies. Each spent almost $200 on weave, while having a conversation on how "expensive" healthy food is.
> 
> Felt some kinda way about that.
> 
> ******
> 
> I have a bad habit of pulling out strands of hair. I pull out like 3-5 a day. NO clue why. On the one hand, I do like to examine it, root to tip and stretch it, measuring it against my finger. But it's as if I HAVE to do it. Ah, the oddness that is my life...


 
That's funny. My ex was worrying me about toothpaste and deodorant because it was going to cause cancer yet smoking a pack a day and drinking a six pack.   Whatever man! <I know not hair related but crazy like the weave/health food thing>. 

And there was a thread a few months ago about people who pull out strands of hair. They mentioned the name of the "condition". It seems to be somewhat common.


----------



## NIN4eva

Um yeah, I wanna go back to lye relaxer. Doh! Considering BC'ing to start over...


----------



## adamson

NIN4eva Is your username about Nine Inch Nails?


----------



## NIN4eva

adamson said:


> @NIN4eva Is your username about Nine Inch Nails?




Yep!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

NIN4eva said:


> Yep!


 Love Trent Reznor!


----------



## NIN4eva

Girl don't get me started! I can't be obsessing about Trent at work LOL! I wish they were touring again...


----------



## winona

faithVA said:


> winona,
> 
> Nice spirals. I bet the people at Sally's see all types of things   To bad they don't offer a delivery service.
> 
> That's funny about the puppies.



I know before LHCF I was tooo embarrassed to do things like run out with hair rollers and such. Now I am like I dont even care as long as my hair is healthy and happy


----------



## SpicyPisces

I'm thinking of doing a corrective relaxer. All of my hair seems pretty straight except for the front right section, which almost looks like it hasn't been relaxed at all . I'll decide after I wash so I can see how much of my hair is underprocessed and how underprocessed those areas are (if they can easily straighten with heat/rollers, I won't bother with a corrective).


----------



## SuchaLady

I need to get an accurate goal so I should probably straighten my hair. Im getting a relaxer today so maybe I will go get it straightened next week. I never really wear my hair down so I can never tell how long it is. Lol That sounds like something a natura head would say.


----------



## Renewed1

I love twists, I don't have to touch my hair. Just put it in a bun and go.


----------



## Bublin

i think this is the only thread i can say this in without getting a blast.............

I DELETED AS I DON'T WANNA GET BANNED 

Apologies and Goodbye


----------



## Dreamer48

I fell in love with my hair today . I took my ugly/messy workday bun down and saw how thick and textured my hair is and just fell in love again! It may sound silly, but I needed to see the beauty in my hair today. It's been a challenging summer with the heat and humidity. And summer just started!


----------



## Evolving78

i finally bought some aloe vera juice.  i sprayed it straight on my hair.  it made my coils instantly pop, finger detangle/retwist with ease.  it was like spraying water on my hair, but better, like my Oyin Juices and Berries.  i will see how  moisturized my hair will be in the morning.


----------



## NYAmicas

A very rare twist out success day. Was getting compliments and looks and loved it. Hoping it comes out ok for the weekend so I can hold off relaxing.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I think I'm going to mix my African pride braid spray with some oils and spray my scalp. My weave is acting way better know that it's washed.


----------



## allmundjoi

Stopped at Marshalls. Big sale on all the Joico products! Also picked up Natures Gate Herbal Conditioner at an excellent price as well. Very happy at this moment. Will be making flax seed gel and whipped shea butter this weekend. May mix some of the two for a natural curly pudding. 2 BBQs this weekend.  Fireworks tomorrow and Saturday. This should be a fun weekend and hopefully my hair is cute...and moisturized.


----------



## winona

Booo I hate droughts no fireworks for Austin and surrounding areas


----------



## JerriBlank

NIN4eva said:


> Girl don't get me started! I can't be obsessing about Trent at work LOL! I wish they were touring again...



*walks in playing air guitar and singing " you let me violate you..."*
I play that song almost everyday!!! Love his voice on that one!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Feeling like an "around the way girl" with my cornrows on, lol. I'll be rocking them this summer (of course with proper maintenance and using my summer regimen) with the occasional wig-wearing.

I don't want to do anything more than simple this summer.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I think I wanna ty mini twists again...hopefully they'll turn out alright...


----------



## NJoy

Getting so bored with the growing phase.  I'm ready to fast forward to my goal length so that I can get to the maintaining phase.

I'm ready to start wearing my hair out more often too. It feels great but I can't til I reach goal length.  *sigh*


----------



## Aireen

My fantasy hair is HL or TBL that is cut into a nice layered V with the shortest layers at around BSL or MBL.  This hair growth thing is addicting after seeing some progress or motivation. 

Note, I said _fantasy_ this isn't a goal... yet?


----------



## Simply_elle

NIN4eva said:


> Girl don't get me started! I can't be obsessing about Trent at work LOL! I wish they were touring again...



What?!? 

Thought I was the only black girl who obsessed over him! 

I'm in good company I see...


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I was able to grab my hair and twist it last nite.  It's growing.   I don't like the look of twists on me, but I was just excited that I could do it.

I'm trying to figure out what to do w/ my hair at nite. I'm rocking a TWA so I co-wash and wash n go every morning. At nite I sleep on my satin pillowcase after running some moisturizer through my  hair.  But I'm wondering if I should detangle before I go to bed?  I'm not getting tangles or anything, a few SSK's but nothing devastating.  But I dunno if just going to bed with wash-n-go'd (lol) hair is smart.  Iount know, I'll see.

I have this reddish brown color on the tips of my hair from when I was transitioning.  Now I have all this new growth so I have two toned hair, which I don't like.  I wanna put a rinse over it but I cowash every day so that would be pretty pointless.  Might just have to deal with it and eventually cut it out (after I hit APL   )

This older lady came up to me real secret-like and said, 'Now what kinda curl is that baby?  I used to keep me a curl.'  I was like 'Ma'am I don't have a jheri curl....'  I was dying laughing inside, she was so cute.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Keep me away from the scissors...

I'm not practiced enough to wear a wig down the aisle
I'm not confident enough to rock a TWA down the aisle
Watching BCs on YouTube has me reaching though
No scissors... No scissors... No scissors.....


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

I've been on this board for almost a year, and today is the 1st time I've noticed the arrow next to the original poster's name when someone quotes them.  Dang how did I miss that.


----------



## LunadeMiel

I want to cut my hair but I want hip length hair. I don't know what tod do


----------



## Dee_33

Yup, it's official...Shea Moisture's coconut and hibiscus leave-in is my new staple.  Loved Darcy's but hated shipping costs.


----------



## Evolving78

i just remembered using BioStrand products.  i used to love this stuff. when i first started using it, my hair was dry, brittle, and under processed, with a little heat damage.  it had my hair looking so healthy within a month.  i used the products for almost two years. i would be it from my stylists.  i didn't know at the time i could have ordered it online.  i loved this stuff and Keracare form wrapping lotion. 

update on the Aloe- my hair didn't feel dry this morning after using it last night, but i know i can't just use this alone for moisture.  but it works great as a detangler.


----------



## blackberry815

Does anyone else have this problem with doing search and destroys at work? Why do i have shears in my desk drawer? Lol i need to focus before someone sees me sitting here cutting my splitends..

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## NJoy

LunadeMiel said:


> I want to cut my hair but I want hip length hair. I don't know what tod do



Here, let me help you out with that no-brainer.  Back a-WAY from the scissors, Hip Length Mama!


----------



## winona

^^^ blackberry815 I use to now I am a full time college student but it isnt any better.  A classmate caught me before class  She was like are you cutting your dead ends? and I was like "yyyeeeaahh" Then we got into a long conversation about how we are taking control over our hair without giving complete control to a stylist LMBO


----------



## halee_J

I want a hana elite flat iron....


----------



## Nix08

Since I now love washing/co washing my hair I'm going to enjoy the pool way more this summer


----------



## Nix08

So I gave coconut oil another chance and he's redeeming himself  I likey


----------



## divachyk

Home from a 3 week business trip. My hair and I will become reacquainted with each other.


----------



## Nix08

Welcome back divachyk


----------



## divachyk

Nix08, thank you. I've missed all of you. I'm so out of sync with all things LHCF that I feel like a newbie again.


----------



## Dizz

I've gotten so many compliments and struck up so many more random conversations now that I wear a WnG daily. I feel beautiful


----------



## kandiekj100

I have been loving the swing I've been having with my micro twists, but I think I'm ready to sport my big hair again. They have held up nicely thanks to Nonie, so the takedown process should not be too tedious. Think I'll take them down tonight so I can be fro'd out by the 4th.


----------



## LatterGlory

:trampolin


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Had an AMAZING trip to a natural hair salon in ~SAN ANTONIO TEXAS~ I'm thinking I'll do an in depth review of my experience in the Salon Review forum if my reversion comes out alright. I'm VERY excited.


----------



## winona

halee_J said:


> I want a hana elite flat iron....



Girl get it.  I LOVE MINE


----------



## divachyk

Today was my first wash since being back home from business travel and man 'o man did I shed some hair. I glimpsed a few strands a breakage in there but don't think it was overly excessive. My hair is feeling nice right now. Hope it stays this soft when 100% dry. I'm about 95% dry at the current time.


----------



## Aireen

Can SOMEONE please fill me in on what cholesterol is and why it's used? erplexed Is it for moisture or protein?


----------



## Katherina

Cholesterol is neither protein nor water-based moisture. Cholesterol is a lipid, so it's in the same family as oils (oil-based moisture?). IDK anything about its use on hair though.  Hope this helps, Aireen!


----------



## Aireen

Katherina said:


> Cholesterol is neither protein nor water-based moisture. Cholesterol is a lipid, so it's in the same family as oils (oil-based moisture?). IDK anything about its use on hair though.  Hope this helps, Aireen!



Oh I knew what cholesterol was in the literal sense, I just wanted to know it's usage in hair. Like if it was used in conjunction with protein to make it strengthening or if it was used alone to make it softening. Thanks though, Katherina!


----------



## Katherina

Oh, ok - I tried!  Hopefully someone else will chime in


----------



## Anakinsmomma

luving me said:


> Yup, it's official...Shea Moisture's coconut and hibiscus leave-in is my new staple.  Loved Darcy's but hated shipping costs.



Sounds delicious!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My hair is starting to get thicker I think! It feels so nice and smooth and moisturized. Loving my HHJ right now...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Aireen said:


> Oh I knew what cholesterol was in the literal sense, I just wanted to know it's usage in hair. Like if it was used in conjunction with protein to make it strengthening or if it was used alone to make it softening. Thanks though, Katherina!



I personally have used it alone as a DC for softening purposes,but hopefully more cholesterol experienced ladies will chime in.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Aireen

Katherina said:


> Oh, ok - I tried!  Hopefully someone else will chime in



 I'm glad you replied and tried to help.



NikkiQ said:


> I personally have used it alone as a DC for softening purposes,but hopefully more cholesterol experienced ladies will chime in.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



I picked one up by Queen Helene but returned it last minute like 2 years ago. I was thinking of trying it again because my hair needs softening lately.


----------



## NikkiQ

Aireen said:


> I'm glad you replied and tried to help.
> 
> 
> 
> I picked one up by Queen Helene but returned it last minute like 2 years ago. I was thinking of trying it again because my hair needs softening lately.



After slathering your hair with it after shampooing and putting a conditioning cap on for like an hour...your hair will be like butter! Lol. But I didn't use it as my DC every week. I alternated between that and a regular DC.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Aireen

NikkiQ said:


> After slathering your hair with it after shampooing and putting a conditioning cap on for like an hour...your hair will be like butter! Lol. But I didn't use it as my DC every week. I alternated between that and a regular DC.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



Which Queen Helene one, NikkiQ? The regular, ginseng, or super?


----------



## NikkiQ

Aireen said:


> Which Queen Helene one, NikkiQ? The regular, ginseng, or super?



I've only used regular. The BSS never had anything else 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Aireen

NikkiQ said:


> I've only used regular. The BSS never had anything else
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



 The nearest drug store only has ginseng. It'll be a while but if I buy it, I'll let you know how it is. Thanks.


----------



## NikkiQ

Aireen said:


> The nearest drug store only has ginseng. It'll be a while but if I buy it, I'll let you know how it is. Thanks.


 
I'll be on the look out here for the super too now


----------



## Evolving78

where is that video of the panel of two women debating relaxed vs natural hair, or the thread where it was discussed?  i used aloe vera juice again to my hair is still moist.  i will be washing it tonight or tomorrow in the morning.  i can't wait to wash my hair.  i really hate going more than 5 days without washing my hair.  i really miss wash and gos.


----------



## NikkiQ

Watching these twist n curl tuts really makes me want to try, but I don't think that would look too great on my hair. I'm barely SL


----------



## Charlie555

Why does it always seem like my scalp never really itches UNTIL the week I plan to texlax! The other 11 weeks its just fine.... LOL.


----------



## kandiekj100

Was actually happy not to have thick hair last night. Taking out the micro twists and detangling was so easy. Plan on wearing the puff today.


----------



## winona

Dang husband blackmailed into making a lemon pound cake at freakin 1AM  GRRRHHHH.  I cant wait to find something to get him back with hahahaha


----------



## Aireen

winona said:


> Dang husband blackmailed into making a *lemon pound cake* at freakin 1AM  GRRRHHHH.  I cant wait to find something to get him back with hahahaha



 :lovedrool::lovedrool::lovedrool:


----------



## NYAmicas

So I just self-relaxed and I can see I have some growth. Cant wait to flat iron and really compare. I'm looking forward to babying my hair and stretching again because if I can see some progress despite some of my bad hair habits I know I can get even better results.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am really loving Lacio Lacio again, I haven't used it in a while.


----------



## LushLox

I love that I can have a bad hair but yet it still looks good to others.


----------



## southerncitygirl

i started using my sulfur mix again and get crazy growth spurts in the summer time anyhow. i'll be doing a length check in the middle to end of october so i'm curious to see where my hair will be since in april my longest layer was bsl.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Lissa0821 said:


> I am really loving Lacio Lacio again, I haven't used it in a while.




I'm glad it works for you. 

but for me BLECH it smells like old people


----------



## chickle

I am really starting to HATE my hair.


----------



## Myjourney2009

ok

after using rusk bedew the first time I think it works best when I flat-iron only. Using it any other way causes my hair to be dry. Because it is so thick it helps to lock the moisture in that I need when I am using serum products


----------



## Dreamer48

I'm seriously considering taking a break from my natural hair. It's been such a long, tumultuous journey with great lessons, but I'm tired . I've only ever known how to style straight hair, so this curly wild thing is still so brand new. And my hair seems curlier than ever! Length could solve my frustrations to an extent, but I've become impatient. I am plagued by single strand knots, even though I put my hair into twists or braids immediately after shampooing a section. I just want hair that is familiar. I can't believe I'm even thinking like this after being natural for 5 years. Oh, I just don't know. It is just hair...


----------



## Whimsy

1. I think I like this henndigo stuff
2. I'm getting quite scissor happy these days


----------



## greenandchic

Whimsy said:


> 1. I think I like this *henndigo *stuff
> 2. I'm getting quite scissor happy these days



I love henndigo too!  It makes my hair a little too dark though - I may save it for the fall/winter.


----------



## Nix08

Got my first..
"Oh you're Dominican,* that's why your hair is so long*"  
Me: "No, not Dominican Republic, and my hair is as it is because....<All my LHCF lessons>....."    My hair is considered long..  I wish I had pre LHCF perspective on length


----------



## faithVA

My hair is shampooed and ready to go, my extension hair is shampooed and ready to go. I'm not ready to go 

I need some motivation.


----------



## ms.tatiana

It's to hot in California today! I'm in the house and my hair is wrapped up tonight I might spray my products I mixed together on my hair tonight.


----------



## growingbrown

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I think I wanna ty mini twists again...hopefully they'll turn out alright...


 
I am going to try these on Monday. I hope mine turn out ok as well. I only have about 5-6 inches of hair.


----------



## Nix08

Washed and sealing with loads of coconut oil in preparation of chlorinated water tomorrow.


----------



## SuchaLady

-If Im APL in the front Im APL in the back right? By the time I turn backwards to look in the mirror while holding a mirror I cant tell erplexed If I bring my hair forward I am definitely APL

- I hate having eczema on my scalp it caused a bald spot that I cant get rid of! The crappy part is that because its eczema Im too afraid to try anything on it. It makes me so angry.


----------



## youwillrise

my hair seems to be longer than i thought it was.  i was playing with a section yesterday and pulling it down my back.


----------



## LiftedUp

I've had this flexirod set in my hair since 2pm.  Why isn't it dry?!  I refuse to sit under a dryer though...


----------



## leiah

I could probably get a 3rd day out of this wash & go but I really want to cowash


----------



## youwillrise

so, i ordered some aloe vera juice the other night...or was it last night?  some night...

anyway, i hope it helps with detangling!


----------



## divachyk

Hair feeling good; will spritz the ng with some diluted Taliah Waajid before calling it a night.


----------



## Napp

I think im gonna hop on the weave and half wig bandwagon. I hate how my hair keeps frizzing at the drop of a hat. I go to work looking cute but after workin hard and being in the non airconditioned "plantation" i look like a HAM sandwich. Everyone else looks good because they all wear weaves Lol. Time for me to join the crew!


----------



## halee_J

Hemp oil + HE color me happy #WINNING


----------



## Damaged but not out

hair has grown 1cm in 18 days, which means.....i'm just under 1inch per month.

which further means that I officially started a summer growth spurt. 

or that the vitamins I have failed to take regularly the last 3 months are doing something


So with that reasoning I'm going to say APL by December.


----------



## Kurlee

did a cassia treatment with yogurt, bringaraj, castor oil, brahmi and amla and my hurr feels kinda dry. I also use this mix, but the only difference is the castor oil.  I think my hair doesn't like castor. It acts a fool when I use it.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I think I'll start adding honey to my conditioners. I just hope it doesn't cause sticky hair.


----------



## halee_J

Random amusing tidbit: I watched a vid with Adriana Lima on YT, she says she DC's with VS so sexy condish on her hair for 1/2 hr.


----------



## leiah

Just stretched a piece of wet hair and it nearly reached my waist!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I like doing others hair..I had so much fun flatironing my bestfriend mothers hair tonight..Wish I could really do some hair..


----------



## Myjourney2009

A





chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I think I'll start adding honey to my conditioners. I just hope it doesn't cause sticky hair.



chrisanddonniesmommy

Nope it wont cause sticky hair but over time it will cause your hair to lighten.

I've read that if you warm the honey in the microwave for a minute let it cool then add it to your conditioner that it wont have the lightening effect. I dont know how true this is because I have never tried it.

Ok I read this article:
http://www.medicinalhoney.com.au/research.htm

It is true that the peroxide in honey once exposed to heat is destroyed. So you should be okay with it not lightening you hair. 

Also if you add the honey to your hair on its own like macherieamore did, on its own. Your hair will not get lighter. 

Honey needs to be diluted with another product commercial or otherwise in order for the peroxide to be activated. 

The only honey that does not reduce its peroxide is manuka honey. I am sure you wont be using this since manuka honey is verrrryyyy expensive. Just to give you an idea. A 4-6 oz jar can run about $25.


----------



## divachyk

@Myjourney2009 - thx for the info on honey. Great information.

@halee_J - man please, I purchased some of that VS and um, it didn't do much for me. I will give it another go since it seems I'm stuck with the product. I cannot find my receipt to return the product, dangit.


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> @Myjourney2009 - thx for the info on honey. Great information.
> 
> @halee_J - man please, I purchased some of that VS and um, it didn't do much for me. I will give it another go since it seems I'm stuck with the product. I cannot find my receipt to return the product, dangit.



divachykL: just take it back.


----------



## halee_J

divachyk Good to know, I suppose she's paid to love VS errthang right?!  I just found it cute that she DCs. It does smells good though


----------



## divachyk

halee_J - it does smell good but I don't find the smell to be lingering. Not for me at least. It vanishes rather quickly but some have mentioned the smell lingers for days. I guess it's situational.


----------



## halee_J

divachyk good to know, I've only sniffed it in the store, never actually used it. Yeah I've read those raves too. Hmm kinda glad I just stuck to the fragrances. I'm very leery of these companies who are known for other things like clothing/fragrances venturing into hair products.


----------



## Dreamer48

I gave no-heat hair maintenance a try for 3 years and I've had setbacks due to ssks each of those years. So I'm going to give heat a try. I'm nervous but excited to try something new.


----------



## winona

I really want some Joico conditioner (on sale at sally's starting today) but with all the reviews and such I am a little confused  I am secretly glad that way I dont spend any money


----------



## Dizz

I went to VS and smelled the So Sexy hair stuff that people were raving about on here.

It smells like a bottle of mashed-up buttholes.


----------



## Whimsy

I wish I knew how to cut layers into my own hair.  I cut my length, now I want to add some shape.


----------



## BreeNique

Whimsy said:


> I wish I knew how to cut layers into my own hair.  I cut my length, now I want to add some shape.




lol not to be super wierd, Whimsy, but I read your blog like DAILY. you're my hair-spiriation. love it.


----------



## BreeNique

my hair randomness: 

I think i'm ok right now. My ends seem fine...i've been doing a lot of bunning/ french rolling and trying to keep my length after my BC. So far, so good.

Still trying to use up all my products. But honestly I get stressed out when I spend hours on my hair and it still just does whatever it wants. Trying to find a good way to keep it straight-ish without heat (I went as far as to get rid of my flat iron to keep the heat off!!), so it's whatever.

ho hum.
it's just hair.


----------



## winona

BreeNique 

Have you tried curlformers (smooth looking curls) or roller setting on mesh rollers(quick dry time)


----------



## BreeNique

winona 

I've never tried those. They're gonna go on my list of things to buy for the month!!! thanks love!!


----------



## NikkiQ

It's Sunday and I still haven't washed my hair 

Man I'm slippin!


----------



## Kerryann

UUUUGGGHHHHH if i get 1inch a month from now until my 2nd natural anniversary i will to good lets see


----------



## Aireen

Clean scalp yet again. I don't know how people (including myself) go without washing the hair and scalp when it's obviously dirty.


----------



## Aireen

NikkiQ said:


> It's Sunday and I still haven't washed my hair
> 
> Man I'm slippin!



WASH IT!! Your scalp will feel fresh and your hair will feel light and fluffly.


----------



## Whimsy

BreeNique said:


> lol not to be super wierd, Whimsy, but I read your blog like DAILY. you're my hair-spiriation. love it.



YAY!!! thanks BreeNique i'm so glad people are reading!!!


----------



## KimPossibli

I ended my transition

relieved that I wont be dealing with the two textures but a little sad that I didnt have more length after so long....

rocking some minitwists which look kinda cute in an alternative way and later on today will be rocking my twist out twa....

I gotta say I'm happy its over....

nappy headed Itgirl


----------



## Embyra

washed hair after not being arsed for weeks yup you read right WEEKS


----------



## Nonie

Embyra said:


> washed hair after not being *arsed* for weeks yup you read right WEEKS



Embyra, you just taught me somep'n new. The evolution of language _sho_ is crazy. I was thinking how the heck does the word for buttocks become a verb? So I looked it up. Never heard the phrase "I couldn't be arsed" before today...but now I have. For anyone else who was as confused as I was, it apparently means "couldn't get one's arse into gear to start to do something seriously and quickly". in other words, couldn't be bothered, was lazy, etc.


----------



## SuchaLady

I want to bun for the next 3 weeks but I have to do something about my edges. If I dont now I will be sorry later.


----------



## SuchaLady

Why does Pantene's R & N shampoo suck butt compared to the conditioner? I conditioned after my relaxer with that and my hair felt like silk and still does days later. But that shampoo makes my hair feel like a broom.


----------



## Evolving78

about to wash my hair now.  i got some product buildup going. i saw a tiny bit of breakage.  i believe it was from wetting my hair with aloe vera juice and twisting it nightly.  too much moisture.  i will do a light protein treatment.


----------



## DrC

Dear Shrinkage,  you are like the evil bastard step-sister I don't want to deal with.
Just here to *** up my day huh..


----------



## Embyra

Nonie said:


> Embyra, you just taught me somep'n new. The evolution of language _sho_ is crazy. I was thinking how the heck does the word for buttocks become a verb? So I looked it up. Never heard the phrase "I couldn't be arsed" before today...but now I have. For anyone else who was as confused as I was, it apparently means "couldn't get one's arse into gear to start to do something seriously and quickly". in other words, couldn't be bothered, was lazy, etc.




Nonieyup every now and then i will scatter some Brit slang into my posts


----------



## Nonie

Embyra, I lived in the UK but I never came across it. So thanks for the education.


----------



## Embyra

Noniegiiiiiiiiirrrrllllllllllll its all the rage now with london commoners such as myself jk


----------



## Nonie

Embyra said:


> @Noniegiiiiiiiiirrrrllllllllllll its all the rage now with london commoners such as myself jk



 Ahh...that explains why I couldn't suss what you were on about.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Stuck at a boring birthday brunch and my cornrows are killing me under this wig. I still look good, though.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

It took me three hours, but I have accomplished one of my personal goals for 2011.  I cornrowed my hair.  Okay let me clarify, I can do two and three cornrow big braids.  But I've never done a cornrowed hair style beyond that.  

Don't know if it looks good enough to wear to work.  I'll make that executive decision on Tuesday.


----------



## destine2grow

Co wash with CJ Daily Fix for the first time! I love the creamy consistency and how soft it made my hair feel! It really cleansed my scalp really good with out leving my hair dry! This will be a staple! I will never be caught w/o this! When CJ has their BF sale I will purchase a 32oz! Also it only takes a lil bit to cleanse my hair!


----------



## divachyk

Was planning to do something hair special for the Essence Music Festiaval but decided to KISS as I didn't want to be uncomfy while at the concert.


----------



## Dizz

makemild said:


> It took me three hours, but I have accomplished one of my personal goals for 2011.  I cornrowed my hair.  Okay let me clarify, I can do two and three cornrow big braids.  But I've never done a cornrowed hair style beyond that.
> 
> Don't know if it looks good enough to wear to work.  I'll make that executive decision on Tuesday.




Congrats! You'll only get better.


----------



## Kerryann

Ok these 3 days old braids are itching the living daylights outta me yikes must have the over dose of oils with sulphur


----------



## halee_J

I feel like I should have more ng by now. I'm sure I'd have a better growth rate if I took my vits regularly. Anyway, I've cleaned up my eating, am working out and in a vits challenge. Let's see what can happen.


----------



## LadyRaider

People noticed! 
Was with family this weekend, and we're not a family short on nice hair. Yet still I got several compliments about how "healthy" my hair was. Even the cousin with the most glorious hair and her mom had to touch it and say how good my hair looked. (Actually my the cousin's hair struck me as kind of odd... like it wasn't real, though I am not good at spotting weave. Perhaps they were weave checking me? heheh.)


Of course I absolutely nuked it Saturday morning with that blankety-blank curling iron.  No more curling iron for another 2 years after this!

But.. yay LHCF!!!


----------



## DrC

I want to buy a Huetiful Hair steamer.  Just finished washing Nikkimae2003 vid about it.
Anybody want to give testimonials about it for me??


----------



## Embyra

forgot i have no more worldofcurls gel left my wash and go just wasnt the same


----------



## DrC

LadyRaider said:


> People noticed!
> Was with family this weekend, and we're not a family short on nice hair. Yet still I got several compliments about how "healthy" my hair was. Even the cousin with the most glorious hair and her mom had to touch it and say how good my hair looked. (Actually my the cousin's hair struck me as kind of odd... like it wasn't real, though I am not good at spotting weave. Perhaps they were weave checking me? heheh.)
> 
> 
> Of course I absolutely nuked it Saturday morning with that blankety-blank curling iron.  No more curling iron for another 2 years after this!
> 
> But.. yay LHCF!!!



LadyRaider

Congrats. Are you natural relaxed Texlaxed?  How long have you been on your hair journey?


----------



## ms.tatiana

I haven't done much to my weave because I'm over it and I want to get some braids this Cali weather ain't no joke.


----------



## youwillrise

i dont feel like washing/conditioning my hair tonight

i just took it down, moisturized and rolled & pinned it up to hide/protect the ends. 

i'll wash it in a few days.  maybe on tuesday?


----------



## LadyRaider

DrC said:


> LadyRaider
> 
> Congrats. Are you natural relaxed Texlaxed?  H ow long have you been on your hair journey?



I am natural, but I straightened my hair for the trip which was a decision based on the fact that I would have to travel with a lot more stuff if I didn't straighten. The cousins who were there were all wearing straight hair too, so I fit in. 

I've been working at this for 2 years. I don't think I've made huge progress length wise, and that is probably because I don't "protective style" as much as I should. I like to wear my hair out in twistouts and braidouts. I started out as neck length at the back and now I'm a long shoulder length. But because of what I've learned here, my hair was swangy and shiny and soft all the way to the ends.


----------



## NJoy

When will I learn not to bun the ends of my Celie braids all together at the back of my head?  I always end up with the ends tangled together by the sheds.  At least this time, I was able to be calm and patient and detangle the braids.  Last time, I was under so much stress that I just ripped them apart. 

And it's a trip how sheds work their way down and out of my braids.

I'm about to acv and oil rinse my hair.


----------



## growingbrown

I'm going to do mini twist tomorrow and I hope they turn out right. This will be my first time doing this.


----------



## missjones

I hope my edges don't thin with this set of braids.


----------



## Napp

im in the process of making a half wig. i want to buy some new hair but ill just use what  have for now.


----------



## charislibra

I watched this video earlier http://youtu.be/eOUwwkqFehE and I just did 10 coils on the back. The rest is in a puff and will continue to be if this fails  I'll post the coils and results tomorrow.


----------



## youwillrise

charislibra said:


> I watched this video earlier http://youtu.be/eOUwwkqFehE and I just did 10 coils on the back. The rest is in a puff and will continue to be if this fails  I'll post the coils and results tomorrow.




oooh! i love that.  that's so cute. 

i may try it sometime...if i have anywhere to go, i mean. lol


----------



## Kurlee

grrrrrr, my hair has been wet for a whole 24 hrs. sighhhhhhh. back to protective styling soon.


----------



## NikkiQ

went out for Essence Fest this weekend and saw EVERY type of LF wig and weave you could freakin imagine with a few natural heads sprinkled in for good measure.


----------



## Nix08

If I hadn't embraced finger detangling a few weeks ago I would have lost a lot of hair this past wash


----------



## HarySituation

NJoy said:


> When will I learn not to bun the ends of my Celie braids all together at the back of my head?  I always end up with the ends tangled together by the sheds.  At least this time, I was able to be calm and patient and detangle the braids.  Last time, I was under so much stress that I just ripped them apart.
> 
> And it's a trip how sheds work their way down and out of my braids.
> 
> I'm about to acv and oil rinse my hair.



NJoy So what do u do with the ends of ur braids now under your wig? I have the same problem.


----------



## Nix08

I much prefer to DC on dry hair...my strands feel cleaner and healthier.  I think it's because when I DC on dry hair I then poo wash away any extra that my hair doesn't need. who knows, it works for me


----------



## Evolving78

there is nobody on YT that i can relate to when it comes to my hair and length.  i have yet to see someone with a texture like mine.


----------



## Nix08

Told the worker at my local BSS that she needs to tell the owners to stock more organic/natural lines.  She chuckled at me 
Looks like I'm going to have to drive all the way to Honeyfig..argh


----------



## Janet'

Just took the braids out the front of my hair...now I'm too tired to wash...smh!


----------



## NikkiQ

Finally got my lazy butt in gear to do my hair today. Shampooed, oil rinsed and now DCing for an hour or so. Going by mom's for a BBQ so I may Celie braid it up and slap on my new Drew wig!!! Can't wait to try it. We'll see if the fam thinks it's my hair or not lmao


----------



## Whimsy

I'm loving how soft my hair is feeling after my indigo application! crossing my fingers that I don't butcher my head when trying to cut in layers. GULP


----------



## jazzerz

My inner PJ came out at Ulta. They had a great deal on the Organix line... and everything else that I'd been waiting to try. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## Napp

i realize that long big hair does nothing for me. i dont look glamourous i look silly. it looks better big when its short and flatter when long.


----------



## charislibra

Coils were a slight fail, but at least it's only the back. I'll try again at a later date. Putting pics up later tonight.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I'm trying to get on a plan that works for my egdes...

Right now to use up all my products I'm going to use a different one each time I oil my hair. In the morning I will use JBCO, later that night I apply MTG and sleep wit that on them. The next day I will use Dr. Miracles Nape and Temple and later that night I will use Minoxidil. The next morning condition my edges and start for the JBCO all over again.


----------



## NJoy

HarySituation said:


> @NJoy So what do u do with the ends of ur braids now under your wig? I have the same problem.



HarySituation

I'm not wigging much at all now.  Too hot!   When my hair's in Celie braids, I'm usually not going anywhere so, I let 'em hang or I bun them.  'course, bunning or braiding my braids together causes problems with the sheds tangling my braids together.

Pretty much mostly bunning.  But, when I was wigging, I pin the braids together at the top back of my head.  And I never let the raw wig rub against my hair.  I use a satin wig cap to hold my hair in place.  Or, a plastic cap, then satin wig cap, then wig.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Embyra

no shampoo left going to try the Organix Nourishing Coconut Milk Shampoo


----------



## Imani

Bored, bored, bored with my hair. The top is 10 inches, double digits, can't say I recall that anytime in the last 10 years. And the back is about 8.5 inches. I'm happy for my progress but I had full SL hair in grade school so I'm not yet impressed and 100% sold on my hair being able to be long, still like a half percent of doubt there. 

I'm patiently waiting to make it to APL in the fall so I can officially act a [email protected] fool.


----------



## youwillrise

did a quicky conditioning (which i havent done in a while) 

and styled my hair in two flat twists in the shower, under the running water.  this has been my "go to" quick protective style for a few years now.  sometimes i just dont feel like twisting my whole head.  

i did the style with a part in the middle of my head...which i dont usually do. i actually kinda like this better.  i usually have a slanted side part or whatever.


----------



## ATLcutey20

Well, I did it again. I ended up getting protein overload due to my hair laziness! I know that after doing a protein treatment (ORS Hair Mayo) you have to do a moisture DC, but I figured I could get away with just a leave in conditoner & coconut oil. WRONG!  I learned my lesson for real this time. *smh*


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Henna'd my moms hair today... Lets see how it turns out...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Look at me washing/co washing every day since thursday...and it feels good too


----------



## LadyRaider

I can make my curls pretty, but they just don't look good on my head. They USED to. I'm thinking perhaps I'm just at an awkward length. Considering giving up wearing my hair down and just wearing french braids and buns for a while. 

I tried going to JCPenney and getting a better cut. The cut helped a bit, but still not attractive. I'm afraid I'll get macheted if I try for another cut.


----------



## Harina

Sometimes I'm under the impression that my natural hair is against me. Like I'm losing the battle. Then I feel bad, like I'm a traitor for wanting to put a little chemical on it. FML!!


----------



## Aireen

Nix08, your hair looks great!


----------



## Nix08

Aireen you just made my darn day!  Who am I kidding, I'll be grinning about this for a few days


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> Aireen you just made my darn day!  Who am I kidding, I'll be grinning about this for a few days



Haha well I'm totally serious! When I saw it I was saying, "Oooh I have to compliment her on it!!"  I haven't been home lately so I haven't been able to sit down on LHCF and post. Really though, your hair looks really nice, Nix08!


----------



## divachyk

NikkiQ - I attended Essence on Sunday only. Thoroughly enjoyed the concert.


----------



## NJoy

Lost my grandmother today.  Trying to make myself feel better so, I bought some flexi8s.  Hey, it's not the same but, at least I was able to focus on something other than sadness.

Also, I just combed my hair out after doing an oil rinse a couple nights ago (or was it last night. brain fart. Can't remember).  My hair feels so thick now that I let it completely airdry.  And I think even without my roots being flat ironed, my hair finally looks and feels long to me.  I'm happy about that.

Oh, and it's my daughter's 11th birthday today too (7/4/2000).  So, I really had to try hard not to mope around today.  Now that she's in bed, I'm starting to feel the gravity of our loss.  Ah well.  R.I.P. Grandma.  Keeping my chin up.


----------



## allmundjoi

NJoy said:


> Lost my grandmother today.  Trying to make myself feel better so, I bought some flexi8s.  Hey, it's not the same but, at least I was able to focus on something other than sadness.
> 
> Also, I just combed my hair out after doing an oil rinse a couple nights ago (or was it last night. brain fart. Can't remember).  My hair feels so thick now that I let it completely airdry.  And I think even without my roots being flat ironed, my hair finally looks and feels long to me.  I'm happy about that.
> 
> Oh, and it's my daughter's 11th birthday today too (7/4/2000).  So, I really had to try hard not to mope around today.  Now that she's in bed, I'm starting to feel the gravity of our loss.  Ah well.  R.I.P. Grandma.  Keeping my chin up.



I am so sorry NJoy.


----------



## winona

NJoy said:


> Lost my grandmother today.  Trying to make myself feel better so, I bought some flexi8s.  Hey, it's not the same but, at least I was able to focus on something other than sadness.
> 
> Also, I just combed my hair out after doing an oil rinse a couple nights ago (or was it last night. brain fart. Can't remember).  My hair feels so thick now that I let it completely airdry.  And I think even without my roots being flat ironed, my hair finally looks and feels long to me.  I'm happy about that.
> 
> Oh, and it's my daughter's 11th birthday today too (7/4/2000).  So, I really had to try hard not to mope around today.  Now that she's in bed, I'm starting to feel the gravity of our loss.  Ah well.  R.I.P. Grandma.  Keeping my chin up.




Sorry for your loss.


----------



## winona

I am really starting to wonder in beautyofnewyork EVA has sales  BOOOOO I want to try some dominican rinses and keracare extra firm foam wrap lotion


----------



## bunnie82

i just oiled my hair with EVOO and put on a plastic cap....


----------



## Aireen

NJoy, I'm sorry for your loss. Happy birthday to your daughter as well.


----------



## NikkiQ

divachyk said:


> @NikkiQ - I attended Essence on Sunday only. Thoroughly enjoyed the concert.


 
Ohhh you went to see Mary J?? My sisters went and had a blast. I went downtown on Bourbon with one of my girls. It was her first Essence (caucasian girl).


----------



## Myjourney2009

Dizz said:


> I went to VS and smelled the So Sexy hair stuff that people were raving about on here.
> 
> *It smells like a bottle of mashed-up buttholes*.



Dizz

tell them how you really feel son!!!


----------



## halee_J

I can't wash my hair when it's raining...


----------



## Evolving78

i didn't moisturize my hair last night before bed and it feels good this morning.  i am trying to decide between ordering Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade or getting Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. i love my Burnt Sugar.


----------



## KimPossibli

shortdub78

Not sure if you saw my pm. So I'm gonna say it here. Thanks


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl

NJoy said:


> Lost my grandmother today.  Trying to make myself feel better so, I bought some flexi8s.  Hey, it's not the same but, at least I was able to focus on something other than sadness.
> 
> Also, I just combed my hair out after doing an oil rinse a couple nights ago (or was it last night. brain fart. Can't remember).  My hair feels so thick now that I let it completely airdry.  And I think even without my roots being flat ironed, my hair finally looks and feels long to me.  I'm happy about that.
> 
> Oh, and it's my daughter's 11th birthday today too (7/4/2000).  So, I really had to try hard not to mope around today.  Now that she's in bed, I'm starting to feel the gravity of our loss.  Ah well.  R.I.P. Grandma.  Keeping my chin up.



Sorry NJoy for your loss.


----------



## Glib Gurl

I am loving watching my kinks turn into coils


----------



## Evolving78

Itgirl
i got it! lol, i'm just slow to responding! but you are welcome and thank you!  your message made me smile and made me check myself a little!  



Itgirl said:


> shortdub78
> 
> Not sure if you saw my pm. So I'm gonna say it here. Thanks


----------



## Drtondalia

NJoy 
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nix08

Just picked up a bottle of shampoo David Babaii for Wildaid - Hydrating shampoo


----------



## Nix08

Cowashed last night with Avalon Organics (Lavendar)!!  I think I've found a staple co wash condish

Six 2-strand twists, bantu'd on dry hair gives me the wave/curl pattern that I like (especially after they have dropped a bit)....looks like I've found a staple style

I'd say it was a successful day today


----------



## Curlybeauty

I must be losing my mind.

Ever since I got my ends dusted/trimmed and a fresh relaxer, I haven't tied my hair up for bed or anything smh

I'm going to get flexirods today and do a full head set. I wonder how many I would need


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Sorry for your loss, @NJoy. I know how you feel. I lost my grandma in January of 2007, and not a day goes by that I don't miss her presence, or being able to call her and hear her words of wisdom. Sending you hugs in your time of loss and grief. Your grandmother is dancing with angels today!


----------



## youwillrise

soooo just received my aloe vera juice. 

i gave it a little taste (though, my plan isnt really to drink it much)...ugggggh horrible! if i drink any of it, i'll have to mix it with something.  

since i bought a lot of it, i may drink it every once in a while. 

my real intention was to try it on my hair for detangling purposes.


----------



## Napp

after sewing 4 tracks i give up. this is way to time consuming. i will just see how i can figure out straightening my hair in this heat.


----------



## divachyk

I will be making a July hair regimen schedule to use up products. I'm kind of excited to be making a schedule. I always fall in the habit of using Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner or Hairveda SitriNillah but my stash consists of other DC items that I must try out.


----------



## pookaloo83

Just put mini twists in on Saturday and am bored with it. This is one reason why I never PS. I can never keep them in long enough. I like my hair to be 'out'. Maybe I'll take em out tonight.


----------



## youwillrise

i posted up my flat iron for sale on craigslist a little while ago.  i'm trying only to do local, so i hope it gets play.  

i was going to post my dryer, but someone in the area is selling the same dryer for $50!  i was going to sell it for a bit more...($65/$70).  DANGIT!  i paid $100 for it, it's not even a year old and it's in good working condition...but since someone else is selling the same exact one for $50, i cant sell it for what i want to and feel good about myself lol...and if i sell it for less, i'll feel like there's no use.  maybe i'll wait until their posting expires or they sell theirs?

and i only want to do local because i dont want to endure shipping costs or have anyone else have to.  especially for the dryer.  i paid almost $20 in shipping for that.


----------



## NikkiQ

Stopped at Walgreens and picked up some Biotin pills. 5000mcg of course and all the vits were BOGO free. Got a bottle of B-complex too. I'm proud of myself for not buying some sort of hair product while in there


----------



## Evolving78

Qhemet  Detangling Ghee and Honey Balm made my hair so moist and juicy. we will see in the morning.  i figured out why my hair like Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade, it has soy wax in it and that is a humectant.


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> Qhemet Detangling Ghee and Honey Balm made my hair so moist and juicy. we will see in the morning. i figured out why my hair like Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade, it has soy wax in it and that is a humectant.


 
You have had quite a few product successes lately. Glad to see some things working out for you.


----------



## Evolving78

i have been trying out different things lately to see what can replace my Oyin handmade products.  i used to love Qhemet, but stopped using it.  i really love thick and creamy products.  so hopefully these things will work and the product junkie in me can be put to rest! oh i diluted my kenra shampoo with water, aloe juice, and olive oil.  it cleansed my hair well and it wasn't too drying.  



faithVA said:


> You have had quite a few product successes lately. Glad to see some things working out for you.


----------



## Evolving78

i got some frankincense  body oil! :


----------



## ms.tatiana

I love the feeling of taking down a itchy weave.

First I de-tangled with M&T detangler, and now I have Suave, Mega-tek, Peppermint oil and MTG in my hair as my DC. I will clarify after and then use my Nexxus conditioner.


----------



## divachyk

Some days I wonder how in the world do I still have hair. Today was a breakage day where I seen a few more breakage strands than normal. I'm dramatic. 

eta: halee_J how do you get your hair to look so shiny without it getting overly oily. My ceramide experience has been shiny but very oily hair.

NJoy, sorry for your loss.


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Hair is amazing how there can be so many types, textures, strand sizes, all on one head. I swore today while detangling I pulled out some black sewing threat out my hair. I was like huh? Then the next go through some hair 1/4 that size.


----------



## NYAmicas

What does everyone else do when it comes to going to the beach? Ugh! Sand in my hair, waves causing tangles, hair looking a hot mess.....then I saw women strolling around like models in their lacefronts. fml


----------



## Myjourney2009

I took off my scarf to inspect my hair and I kept wondering why my hair was so darn greasy. 

DUH I moisturized and sealed today which I have not done in ages, I only moisturize. I was just standing there looking at my hands in disgust wondering why my moisturizer left my hands so darn greasy LOL.

I only did it because I used a reconstructor conditoner today and I wanted to make sure my hair stayed moisturized longer. 

blech I cant wait til I can go back to my regularly scheduled programming of just moisturizing.

Thank gosh it is only coconut oil so my french braid will have a nice bling blang to it tomorrow.


----------



## SavannahNatural

I'm taking these braids out and I notice that my hair is quite "long" (I just BC'd down to about 3 inches all over 2 inches in some spots) and this stuff is crazy long.

I can only guess the cause was me taking my vitamins/supplements like I know I'm supposed to!  This hair is amazing!


----------



## divachyk

Myjourney2009
ITA, my hair can really get greasy when sealing which is why I rarely seal anymore. I posed the question to halee_J how do she use ceramides without oily buildup. I mean, my hair do be blangin' when I use oils but I dislike the oily buildup. It's so annoying touching my hair and seeing/feeling oil. Which reconstructor did you use?


----------



## halee_J

divachyk I find that hempseed oil to be so light, I would have to really overdo it to get build up. A little bit goes a looong way too. I go by how my hair feels; there are some days I don't seal with oil I'll just moisturize  Why not try just a few drops and see how that goes?


----------



## divachyk

halee_J - thank you. I will try that. I have a huge bottle of hemp that's just sitting in the fridge. I use to mix oils in my DC but I've since moved away from that. Now, my oils are collecting dust, even more so now that I no longer seal. What determines if you do/don't seal? I've pretty much moved to sealing on wash day only. I almost never seal throughout the week to avoid oily hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

I get very little breakage with my flatironed hair compared to my airdried hair. Isnt that something


----------



## Nix08

Every product that I've bought for dd ends up being fantastic on my own head.  I finally got around to trying her wash out conditioner and it's great!  I've been wanting something just as good as elucence mb and this is it Prairie naturals silica strengthening conditioner:woohoo:It Canadian too (so easy to find)


----------



## halee_J

divachyk hemp seed oil makes my hair feel very soft, smooth and keeps the ends from tangling with each other. So if my hair is feels smooth and the ends are well behaved, I can get away with not sealing. Usually this is the day after washing


----------



## LadyRaider

A lot of talk about relaxed hair lately. (Of course!) I have no problem with relaxed hair, I just don't see the advantage of it. My hair wasn't straight when it was relaxed... I had to flat iron it if I wanted straight hair. 

Sooooo... What's the point? 

What are people getting out of relaxed hair? This is not a judgmental question. It's just actually wondering.  Right now I'm in a straight hair mood, I guess. But I will hit up the old flat iron to scratch that itch.


----------



## LadyRaider

That said... I've had about enough of the "wash and go" as well. If I have to leave an acre of conditioner in my hair, then gel and then serum or whatever... then diffuse, twist, shake etc. etc., then crud... what's the point of that either? 

Wash and Go is about the most mis-named process in the African American English Vernacular!

/surly off


----------



## Dreamer48

I am still conflicted about my hair. I want to use a minimal amount of heat because I think my hair would benefit, but I'm nervous! Maybe there are other options to prevent ssks that I have yet to try.


----------



## Dreamer48

LadyRaider said:


> That said... I've had about enough of the "wash and go" as well. If I have to leave an acre of conditioner in my hair, then gel and then serum or whatever... then diffuse, twist, shake etc. etc., then crud... what's the point of that either?
> 
> Wash and Go is about the most mis-named process in the African American English Vernacular!
> 
> /surly off



Last summer I did a wash and go every day, one without gel and minimal product. My hair thrived, felt fresh and moisturized, and looked cute! But I had to cut off two inches of hair in the fall because my hair was ravaged by ssks . There were 3-4 knots on my poor strands. I no longer wash and go. 

Maybe I should have used gel to prevent the ssks, but I'm just not a gel kind of girl.


----------



## blackberry815

Anyone rollerset hair with gloves on lol... Doctor says im doing too much wet work.. starting to have nail issues.... I have to find a way to still do my hair and keep my nails dry...

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## SignatureBeauty

YESSSS! After 8 years, I have finally REMAINED Natural for 6 Months after my Big Chop, I BC down to 1/2 an inch of hair in Jan.2011, anyone on here who knows me,know I had a vicious cycle of big chopping, then relaxing, then big chopping & back to natural  etc. REPEAT! I have made my first goal, of growing it out for 6 months! WOOOHOOOO! So I will be back here in January 2012 to post my 1yr. grow out pics! Ok, Im Out!


----------



## choctaw

LadyRaider said:


> That said... I've had about enough of the "wash and go" as well. If I have to leave an acre of conditioner in my hair, then gel and then serum or whatever... then diffuse, twist, shake etc. etc., then crud... what's the point of that either?
> 
> Wash and Go is about the most mis-named process in the African American English Vernacular!
> 
> /surly off



+1 

ceasar haircut ... the only times I washed with conditioner, rinsed and it was DONE


----------



## Softerlove

Ok, so im still failing at this whole protective styling thing.  And I think I need it, because that hard protien was messing with my hair. 

Time to stalk you utube and other LHCF members so I can figure this out.  Buns are not for me.  

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## Lissa0821

I washed and conditioned my hair last night with Elasta QP products. I applied a pinch of Ultra Sheen Creme Press to the roots and Lacio Lacio to the ends.  I blew my hair dry with my blow dryer and it worked out perfectly.  My new growth is here in full force and I have decided I will stretch my relaxer 12 weeks.  I usually start to flat iron my roots at 8 weeks post but I think I like the blow drying better, my hair had body and fullness as well as my roots were tamed.  The Ultra Sheen Creme Press seems to add moisture to my roots that usually very dry.  I also use a Ceramic Tourmaline dryer which also helps in keeping my hair from drying out during the process of blow drying my hair.

Poohbear, I want to thank you for mentioning this product a little while back, so far it seems to be working on my new growth to keep it moisturized whether I air dry my hair or blow dry it.


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk

Yeah I felt I needed it because my hair was feeling a tad bit dry after it dried. I used something I found at Marshalls its called Pure and Basic Coconut Reconstructor. They had the liter there but when I checked on line it looks like the bottle was changed and they now only carry the 13 oz. I've used it mixed with other things and my hair was fine but I felt I could use a bit more strength. I gave some to my cousin and now I am wishing I didn't Oh well. It will last awhile because I plan on only doing it 1x a month. 

By the morning the oily feeling was gone and my hair was back to being fab again. 




divachyk said:


> Myjourney2009
> 
> 
> ITA, my hair can really get greasy when sealing which is why I rarely seal anymore. I posed the question to halee_J how do she use ceramides without oily buildup. I mean, my hair do be blangin' when I use oils but I dislike the oily buildup. It's so annoying touching my hair and seeing/feeling oil. Which reconstructor did you use?


----------



## Myjourney2009

LadyRaider said:


> That said... I've had about enough of the "wash and go" as well. If I have to leave an acre of conditioner in my hair, then gel and then serum or whatever... then diffuse, twist, shake etc. etc., then crud... what's the point of that either?
> 
> Wash and Go is about the most mis-named process in the African American English Vernacular!
> 
> 
> 
> /surly off



You aint never lied I was thinking there is nothing about a wash and go about  she did there.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl

NYAmicas said:


> What does everyone else do when it comes to going to the beach? Ugh! Sand in my hair, waves causing tangles, hair looking a hot mess.....then I saw women strolling around like models in their lacefronts. fml



 aww.  What I do and I notice a lot of other chicks do is wear my hair in a bun on the top of my head. If I want to get in the water to swim or go jet skiing or something I coat my hair in conditioner and oil  and put it in a pony tail. Maybe sometimes loose. And just wash it and style it later if I want to wear it down. On vacation I don't care what I do to my hair. I just make sure I am careful. If I am going somewhere that night after the beach I don't hesitate to wash blow dry(on cool or warm) using tension method and flatiron to cut down on styling time. I have fun and don't worry about it. I'm pretty confident with my my hair care skills .


----------



## Poohbear

NikkiQ said:


> Stopped at Walgreens and picked up some Biotin pills. 5000mcg of course and all the vits were BOGO free. Got a bottle of B-complex too. I'm proud of myself for not buying some sort of hair product while in there



Hey! I bought some Biotin 5000mcg and Super B-Complex yesterday too! I got the buy one get one free deal for Nature's Bounty vitamins at Kroger.



Lissa0821 said:


> I washed and conditioned my hair last night with Elasta QP products. I applied a pinch of *Ultra Sheen Creme Press* to the roots and Lacio Lacio to the ends.  I blew my hair dry with my blow dryer and it worked out perfectly.  My new growth is here in full force and I have decided I will stretch my relaxer 12 weeks.  I usually start to flat iron my roots at 8 weeks post but I think I like the blow drying better, my hair had body and fullness as well as my roots were tamed.  The Ultra Sheen Creme Press seems to add moisture to my roots that usually very dry.  I also use a Ceramic Tourmaline dryer which also helps in keeping my hair from drying out during the process of blow drying my hair.
> 
> Poohbear, I want to thank you for mentioning this product a little while back, so far it seems to be working on my new growth to keep it moisturized whether I air dry my hair or blow dry it.


You're welcome! Glad it worked for you.


----------



## nappystorm

LadyRaider said:


> A lot of talk about relaxed hair lately. (Of course!) I have no problem with relaxed hair, *I just don't see the advantage of it. My hair wasn't straight when it was relaxed... I had to flat iron it if I wanted straight hair. *
> 
> Sooooo... What's the point?
> 
> What are people getting out of relaxed hair? This is not a judgmental question. It's just actually wondering. Right now I'm in a straight hair mood, I guess. But I will hit up the old flat iron to scratch that itch.


 This is the case for my hair too. I think it does make it easier for some hair types though. My friends would always have silky, bone straight hair the never frizzed and it would take them less than an hour to wash and blow dry. Mine never responded that well to relaxers though.


----------



## greenandchic

Trying to decide if I should cowash today or wait until tomorrow...


----------



## Nix08

Myjourney2009 and divachyk you both are more of an expert than me but how much oil are you using to seal..I literally use about 2 drops.  One for my ends and one for the rest of my hair.  I also use 'gleau' oil blend, I'm not sure if that makes a difference.  (My hair is never oily - before I knew anything about hair I would argue with my stylist not to put grease in my head I hate the feel of grease and or oil).


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nix08 said:


> Myjourney2009 and divachyk you both are more of an expert than me but how much oil are you using to seal..I literally use about 2 drops.  One for my ends and one for the rest of my hair.  I also use 'gleau' oil blend, I'm not sure if that makes a difference.  (My hair is never oily - before I knew anything about hair I would argue with my stylist not to put grease in my head I hate the feel of grease and or oil).



Nix08
Girl I used way more than 2 drops maybe that is what my problem was. I stopped sealing months ago because I just could not get it right. 

I only did  it because I needed to make sure the moisture I added stayed for longer than usual. 

Another thing my hair is relaxed different textures, that is another reason why I cant get it right, the more textured hair  needs more oil


----------



## Nix08

Myjourney2009 said:


> @Nix08
> *Girl I used way more than 2 drops maybe that is what my problem was. *I stopped sealing months ago because I just could not get it right.
> 
> I only did  it because I needed to make sure the moisture I added stayed for longer than usual.
> 
> Another thing my hair is relaxed different textures, that is another reason why I cant get it right, the more textured hair  needs more oil



I watched a Ms. Kibibi video when I first started and for her whole WL head of hair she only used 2 drops  I couldn't believe it either at first but it works, try it


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 - hair expert - shoot, I thank you for the compliment but I'mma pass that torch on to someone more deserving. I used more than two drops when I first started. I was literally using one drop per quadrant. I normally moisturize by parting the hair in four quandrants. Nowadays, I use about two drops for the entire head. But here's the kicker, my moisturizer contains oils. Then adding more oil for sealing just becomes oil overload. Also, my hair doesn't feel oily instantly, it's a gradual process and by mid-week it's too oily. I'm okay with the hair feeling oily after a week because I typically wash weekly anyway. I'll give the two drops of hemp a try and will let you kow if I'm an oily mess in the end. Update you tonight or tomorrow. Now that I'm using a quality moisturizer, I truly don't miss sealing. As Myjourney2009 stated, I just couldn't get it right. There are some other moisturizers in my stash that are of lesser quality that I need to use and will need to seal with those. Thx for the input.


----------



## blackberry815

LadyRaider said:


> A lot of talk about relaxed hair lately. (Of course!) I have no problem with relaxed hair, I just don't see the advantage of it. My hair wasn't straight when it was relaxed... I had to flat iron it if I wanted straight hair.
> 
> Sooooo... What's the point?
> 
> What are people getting out of relaxed hair? This is not a judgmental question. It's just actually wondering.  Right now I'm in a straight hair mood, I guess. But I will hit up the old flat iron to scratch that itch.



When i was natural i would spend hours fixing up my hair and then SO would ask me "why didnt u do ur hair?" lol ... I could just never get it to look right in its natural state. Lol My relaxed hair is relaxed bone straight and is extremely easy to maintain..  

For me relaxing makes my hair more manageable and allows me to look nice with less work.
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## alive

hi SuchaLady,  no problem at all i say go for it. just be careful to know what your hair can handle. for example, when i get braids/twists, i do them myself so that I can control the tension placed on my fragile edges. I’m not big on weaves anymore because of the hassle of digging through tracks to moisturize  but I’m sure there are a lot of people on here that can give advice if you choose that route 



SuchaLady said:


> alive Sorry for butting in  but this is what Im thinking of doing. Ive never gotten weave but I need a break from my hair. Plus I want to experiment without doing harm to my real hair. I feel like if I dont give me and my hair a break I am just going to start neglecting her. I have never done the weave thing though.
> 
> 
> 
> alive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer48 what's your hair type? (if you're ok with hair typing) whenever I'm feeling blah about my hair, I get long extensions and by the time I take it out, my hair has grown a little longer and I'm happy with it again  the one time this backfired was when I did Senegalese twists with cheap synthetic hair  I had horrendous ends after only three weeks. Other than that one bad experience, extensions have generally been a great way for me to stay natural and enjoy my hair anytime anyday
Click to expand...


----------



## Curlybeauty

About to rinse out this reconstructor, DC, and flexirod my whole head


----------



## Curlybeauty

Welp, my whole head is done


----------



## divachyk

Felt good hitting the gym today; it's been a minute. My hair is starting to kink up but that's okay...I got my sweat on today and I'm proud of me.


----------



## ms.tatiana

My hair shocked me, I didn't think my hair had grown any but when I blow dryed my hair I was shocked.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nix08 said:


> I watched a Ms. Kibibi video when I first started and for her whole WL head of hair she only used 2 drops  I couldn't believe it either at first but it works, try it



Thanks for the suggestions but sealing just does not work for me plus I dont see any difference.

I actually feel like my hair does better when I dont seal. I would notice little bits of ends too often. Once I stopped sealing along with moisturizing everyday all that breakage stopped


----------



## Curlybeauty

And now for the finished product 
I will separate the curls in the morning. 

RT: I don't need to apply as much tension to my relaxed hair like I did when I was natural, trying to do sets.


----------



## leiah

Have to snake the bathtub drain


----------



## Curlybeauty

For once, I feel like I got a "salon quality" hairstyle/look ..

Sure beats roller setting  
Rods are so forgiving compared to traditional magnetic rollers...


----------



## Curlybeauty

Pause on the play ...

I was so focused on the blue strap, that I didn't even realize how close I am to BSB in this picture 

Maybe I WILL commit to these rod sets to get there by the end of the year 





Okay, i'm done flooding this thread


----------



## Janet'

Tomorrow I have a hair appointment with dontspeakdefeat...I'm nervous and excited at the same time. Nervous because I have been stuck at MBL for a little time now and I hope that I have at least retained some length...Excited because I will be getting rid of these greys temporarily--sick of looking 75 by the head!


----------



## Evolving78

my hair is still soft! i didn't add any product today.  i will be returning to Qhemet's whole line again. i will get little by little so i can have enough products for the winter.


----------



## shasha8685

I wonder what my growth rate is every month.


My mom's hair would be so pretty if she went natural. Maybe I should run the idea past her....


----------



## divachyk

Janet' - GOOD LUCK; I'm sure you will be just fine. Seems like you're in good hands. Wish dontspeakdefeat was nearby me. I'd sure give her a try.


----------



## Janet'

divachyk said:


> Janet' - GOOD LUCK; I'm sure you will be just fine. Seems like you're in good hands. Wish dontspeakdefeat was nearby me. I'd sure give her a try.



You're right!!! She studied under Reneice as well, so I know that I'm in good hands...I just haven't been to a stylist in over a year and the last time I went was for the color, not so much the style.

Yeah, FL is a bit far!


----------



## frizzy

Oh gah!  I just realized my back APL is about 2 inches lower than my front APL measurement.  Is that normal?


----------



## jprayze

I'm trying to figure out how to wear my hair tomorrow.  I just started wet bunning on Saturday, so it's been 5 days now and I'm already getting a little bored.  It's getting late, so I don't have time to do much, Idk...


----------



## Incognitus

shortdub78 said:


> my hair is still soft! i didn't add any product today.  i will be returning to Qhemet's whole line again. i will get little by little so i can have enough products for the winter.



I've been thinking about trying that brand. Do any physical stores sell the line?


----------



## SUPER SWEET

Janet' said:


> You're right!!! She studied under Reneice as well, so I know that I'm in good hands...I just haven't been to a stylist in over a year and the last time I went was for the color, not so much the style.
> 
> Yeah, FL is a bit far!



Janet'[USER][/USER]
pics and updates....pretty please


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Curlybeauty said:


> For once, I feel like I got a "salon quality" hairstyle/look ..
> 
> Sure beats roller setting
> Rods are so forgiving compared to traditional magnetic rollers...



Seriously! I tried a roller set tonight... What the hayle is the secret?????


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Janet'

SUPER SWEET said:


> Janet'[USER][/USER]
> pics and updates....pretty please




  Mos Def!!


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I found an ULTA in my area! I thought they were nonexistent here but they're not. (I just have to drive kinda far)


----------



## NYAmicas

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> aww. What I do and I notice a lot of other chicks do is wear my hair in a bun on the top of my head. If I want to get in the water to swim or go jet skiing or something I coat my hair in conditioner and oil and put it in a pony tail. Maybe sometimes loose. And just wash it and style it later if I want to wear it down. On vacation I don't care what I do to my hair. I just make sure I am careful. If I am going somewhere that night after the beach I don't hesitate to wash blow dry(on cool or warm) using tension method and flatiron to cut down on styling time. I have fun and don't worry about it. I'm pretty confident with my my hair care skills .


 
Thanks Mariposa, I cant wait to get to your length and hair expertise level.



LadyRaider said:


> A lot of talk about relaxed hair lately. (Of course!) I have no problem with relaxed hair, I just don't see the advantage of it. My hair wasn't straight when it was relaxed... I had to flat iron it if I wanted straight hair.
> 
> Sooooo... What's the point?
> 
> What are people getting out of relaxed hair? This is not a judgmental question. It's just actually wondering. Right now I'm in a straight hair mood, I guess. But I will hit up the old flat iron to scratch that itch.


 
For me my hair is much straighter, easier to manage,and less thick than if it was natural. Plus while i can admire natural hair on others it's not a look I want to have on my head nor does it appeal to me.


----------



## Softerlove

So I've been pondering my visit to the hair salon today...

If you wouldnt just let anyone into your home, then why would you let just anyone give you a perm?

I hope her hair came out okay...but hmmmm.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I just SUCCESSFULLY bleached my closure! I have some bleach left over... Who wants a Wiz Khalifa patch???


----------



## Aireen

*SkolarStar* said:


> I just SUCCESSFULLY bleached my closure! I have some bleach left over... *Who wants a Wiz Khalifa patch??*?


----------



## Evolving78

Incognitus said:


> I've been thinking about trying that brand. Do any physical stores sell the line?



Incognitus
yep!  go online and she has a list of locations.  i get mine from a health food store, but they run out quickly.  they only order by their waiting list, so i am just going to have to order online.


----------



## halee_J

Yeah, I'm probably going to transition for  3 yrs...and I'm probably gonna rock this same bun style the whole time. Simple works best.


----------



## Curlybeauty

halee_J said:


> Yeah, I'm probably going to transition for  3 yrs...and I'm probably gonna rock this same bun style the whole time. Simple works best.





You're transitioning?!

Curse these year long stretchers!!! All you guys want to do is cross over to the other side 

#TEAMRELAXED shall miss you


----------



## NJoy

Yay!  I oficially have a swinging ponytail!  I never really noticed because I keep my hair up.  But I let my pony swing freely while wearing the cutest outfit this morning.  'Nuf said. 

On second thought, I have more to say!  Long spiraling bang hanging apl, floating past my flirty false eyelashes.  You. Can't. Tell. Me. Nothing!!!

I remember saying that I would be in full stank this summer.  Well I feel it coming on because I am the shiznit right about nah!


Can't tell me a thang.  Don't even try.    Yeah, I said it!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Dear Hair,

I know you're in one of the first of many awkward stages.  I kinda lightweight hate you right now.  This lil lopsided afro thing you've been doing lately is NOT the business. I know, I know, you're gonna grow.  I hear you.  I'm just sayin'.  What part of the game is this?


----------



## adamson

I've been having twist envy... I've realized that my hair is the same length as many people on fotki and the like, but it won't hang to the same length - it just shrinks automatically 

Also, I straightened my hair at the request of my mother. And it didn't stay straight for anything. Also, when I straighten my hair, it always looks like a blowout. It doesn't even like being straight


----------



## Curlybeauty

And here is the final result pulled apart 

I'm so in  with my hair right now :reddancer:


----------



## Curlybeauty

Anakinsmomma said:


> Seriously! I tried a roller set tonight... What the hayle is the secret?????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I didn't even see this at first..

But for me, the hair has to be super duper wet..

And a lot of people use lottabody  my hair just doesn't like it. No matter which formula I get, it just isn't for me. 

For my hair to stick to the roller and be smooth I HAVE to have a foam wrapping type of setting lotion. And end papers will save your life as well...

I'm loving Paul Mitchell's Foaming Pomade. I really want to try Jane Carter's Wrap and Roll, but I took the empty shelf at the BSS as a sign that I didn't need it and to keep using my pomade. Glad I did...gives me beautiful sets with enough hold and still gives me uber bounciness. 

Try flexis  you can put a good amount of hair on the roller and still get a great curl.


----------



## adamson

Curlybeauty said:


> And here is the final result pulled apart
> 
> I'm so in  with my hair right now :reddancer:



Love it 



tapioca_pudding said:


> Dear Hair,
> 
> I know you're in one of the first of many awkward stages.  I kinda lightweight hate you right now.  This lil lopsided afro thing you've been doing lately is NOT the business. I know, I know, you're gonna grow.  I hear you.  I'm just sayin'.  *What part of the game is this?*



This is definitely how I felt last year. And there are so many awkward stages. I've just been trying to go with the flow...


----------



## Nix08

Bought another microfiber towel today in an attempt to speed up my air drying time.


----------



## halee_J

Curlybeauty said:


> *You're transitioning?!*
> 
> Curse these year long stretchers!!! All you guys want to do is cross over to the other side
> 
> #TEAMRELAXED shall miss you



Curlybeauty @ bolded Yeah for like the third time too  Don't phrase it like that I'm not "on the other side" lol I'm not going nazi-natchal  I'm actually trying to be dun dun dun heat trained...Your flexirod set came out so pretty!!!!


----------



## charislibra

I need a lhcf medic! ... Well... Not really. I did a much needed mini trim. It took me about 25 minutes. Holding this small ball of little curly, swirly pieces of hair... I don't wanna throw it away!


----------



## Mische

You know you are the ultimate hair dork when receiving the compliment "you should be on YouTube" makes your whole day. 



Curlybeauty said:


> And here is the final result pulled apart
> 
> I'm so in  with my hair right now :reddancer:


As you should be! It looks gorgeous. That shine...


----------



## divachyk

Very pretty Curlybeauty!


----------



## kandiekj100

cornrowed my hair on dry stretch hair. Kinda looking like Coolio right now, all in the hopes of having a fierce braidout tomorrow. 

Debating on whether to sit under the dryer. I just want to have a decent set. My hope is to get two days out of this, but hair doesn't always cooperate when it comes to twistout and braidouts.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Mische said:


> As you should be! It looks gorgeous. That shine...



I know!! I can't stop staring at the picture 

My hair is naturally dull, so I'm uber proud of myself on this one. I can't wait for it to get older and swell up a bit. 

People keep telling me to pull the curls apart more  

I will do that gradually  I need this style to last me some time..


----------



## Spiffy

This is so sad as I am not a huge fan, but why did I realize July calls for another 3-month update from Kimmaytube, and actually am anxious for it?


----------



## winona

I cant wait to use my long and wide curlformers


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nix08 said:


> Bought another microfiber towel today in an attempt to speed up my air drying time.



I felt the microfiber towel slowed down my drying time. When I went back to a reg towel my dry time was so much faster. 

Yes the microfiber towel decreased frizzing but being relaxed I dont care about that


----------



## NikkiQ

Made the SO do another pull test just to see if there has been any growth. Smh it's only been 3 weeks since the last one. I am a length-check-aholic. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Imani

I can feel myself getting closer and closer to APL. I think I'm only like 1.5 inches away. But I swear it is like watching paint dry. Plus I'm only about 2 months into a 5 month no heat stretch, so I can't really tell how long it is for another 3 months.


----------



## NJoy

Curlybeauty said:


> And here is the final result pulled apart
> 
> I'm so in  with my hair right now :reddancer:



Beautiful!!!!  Those curls are a poppin', Curlybeauty!  Very nice!


----------



## Janet'

I don't care what ANYBODY says about y'all...You ladies are some of the most supportive e-friends ever. I love LHCF!!!!


----------



## divachyk

Tonight I cowashed with WEN and my hair was a matted/tangled mess. My hair hasn't matted/tangled like this since starting my HHJ. BOOOO!


----------



## Janet'

divachyk said:


> Tonight I cowashed with WEN and my hair was a matted/tangled mess. My hair hasn't matted/tangled like this since starting my HHJ. BOOOO!



divachyk REALLY???? WEN cuts down on my tangles!!!!  Sorry about that!!!


----------



## divachyk

Janet' - I'm sure you can charge it to the user not the product.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Curlybeauty said:


> I didn't even see this at first..
> 
> But for me, the hair has to be super duper wet..
> 
> And a lot of people use lottabody  my hair just doesn't like it. No matter which formula I get, it just isn't for me.
> 
> For my hair to stick to the roller and be smooth I HAVE to have a foam wrapping type of setting lotion. And end papers will save your life as well...
> 
> I'm loving Paul Mitchell's Foaming Pomade. I really want to try Jane Carter's Wrap and Roll, but I took the empty shelf at the BSS as a sign that I didn't need it and to keep using my pomade. Glad I did...gives me beautiful sets with enough hold and still gives me uber bounciness.
> 
> Try flexis  you can put a good amount of hair on the roller and still get a great curl.



Curlybeauty thank you! I've been working with flexirods and bought some magnetic rollers on Wednesday. I'll stick with flexirods for a little while longer lol. I spent 1 hour and a half trying to set with those stupid roller and it still came out a HAM!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Myjourney2009 said:


> I felt the microfiber towel slowed down my drying time. When I went back to a reg towel my dry time was so much faster.
> 
> Yes the microfiber towel decreased frizzing but being relaxed I dont care about that


Myjourney2009 It's amazing how things work so differently for people....they work so well for me  The reason I started using them though was because I was afraid of the product dripping on my back would give me back acne or somethingerplexed  Perhaps a little vain


----------



## Nix08

Looks like I'm falling in love with my air dried hair...when I last flat ironed it was just too ...flat  Anyway these days I'm loving my hair


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nix08 said:


> Myjourney2009 It's amazing how things work so differently for people....they work so well for me  The reason I started using them though was because I was afraid of the product dripping on my back would give me back acne or somethingerplexed  Perhaps a little vain



I know right


----------



## winona

Well my plan was to curlformer set my hair UNTIL I got my splitender in the mail yesterday I guess my hubby heard me talking about it alittle too much   Now my plan is to rollerset on 2in rollers so my hair can be straight enough to use the splitender  I am so excited.


----------



## shasha8685

: puts on glasses:

: hair snags on said glasses, then pops:

: I put my hair back into a ponytail :

erplexed


----------



## winona

Yea I just made some foaming leave in for my rollerset this weekend.  Why am I so freakin excited to try out a new toy


----------



## NikkiQ

Not loving my hair at the moment, but that's probably b/c I hide it all the time. I would love to wear my hair out, but after getting such negative comments at work...why bother until it's a bit longer? I wear it out on the weekends and get nothing but compliments, but close minded people here make me rethink wearing it out.


----------



## kandiekj100

It is a rainy day in Tampa today. So, I did not take out my coolio braids. Instead I'm donning a Farrah Fawcett type feathered wig. I think its cute, but whever I wear it, I feel it looks wiggy, so I don't wear it very often. For whatever reason, I only feel truly comfortable in my short ear length wigs. (this one is about shoulder length.)

I guess I will be wearing my fierce *crosses fingers* braidout tomorrow.


----------



## halee_J

Hmmm, I'm gonna try brittanynic16's direct heat Deep conditioning method, see if I can cut my DC time in half . Even without the hooded dryer this 1hr thing is starting to work my nerves


----------



## Curlybeauty

I need another way to tie my hair up with the rods in. This bonnet is cool, but it's tearing my nape up smh...

Still going to try lightly oiling my ends daily to keep the ends from getting snaggy and such for the next week of two.

I'm still trying to figure out how i'm going to detangle this set and wash it out


----------



## shasha8685

Gee whiz.

What I think is common knowledge in the hair care game really isn't common knowledge......erplexed


----------



## Dreamer48

I think the best thing I can do for my hair is to stop thinking about it and to stop messing with it. As long as I'm careful about putting too much tension on my strands and baby my ends, I will reach my goals. 

Easier said than done...


----------



## winona

NikkiQ said:


> Not loving my hair at the moment, but that's probably b/c I hide it all the time. I would love to wear my hair out, but after getting such negative comments at work...why bother until it's a bit longer? I wear it out on the weekends and get nothing but compliments, but close minded people here make me rethink wearing it out.



NikkiQ hey pretty lady.  Keep your head up  I got nothing but negative comments at work when my hair was short but a year later and my hair was longer than those naysayers I just whip my hair hahahahaha suckas


----------



## Evolving78

my hair is still soft (day 5).  now i just gotta find the right shampoo and dc.  i wonder if shampoo bars are moisturizing (not cause stripping)  i tried a shampoo bar once and i didn't care for it too much.


----------



## KimPossibli

wash day has changed from sunday to friday. My first time washing my hair myself since the cut  excited

I want to put in these twists to set so I can wear a twist out..

Hair is def on lts last legs today.. wish I had a headband.. 

ah well


----------



## NikkiQ

winona said:


> @NikkiQ hey pretty lady. Keep your head up I got nothing but negative comments at work when my hair was short but a year later and my hair was longer than those naysayers I just whip my hair hahahahaha suckas


 
 yeah I can't wait for those days to come. I might try to braid it down for now and keep that going under the wigs for now and then at the end of the year, shut them all up by doing a bad a** wash n go.


----------



## Curlybeauty

shortdub78 said:


> my hair is still soft (day 5).  now i just gotta find the right shampoo and dc.  i wonder if shampoo bars are moisturizing (not cause stripping)  i tried a shampoo bar once and i didn't care for it too much.



If you want some shampoo bars, you can have mines  

I found what my hair likes. PM me if you are interested...


----------



## Evolving78

Curlybeauty
i just sent you a pm!  thanks!


----------



## winona

Nonie 

My nickname since was a child has been Nonie.  So yesterday my husband saw your screen name above one your juicy posts and was like "Hey baby I didnt know you liked s-curl"


----------



## winona

I am so proud of my family first we got on our weight loss journey now we are on our healthy hair journey
Me down 7lbs
Husband down 33lbs
Dad down 21lbs
Mom down 5lbs

Wooohoooo Goooo Team


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing

I am so not feeling my hair right now....


----------



## Nonie

winona said:


> @Nonie
> 
> My nickname since was a child has been Nonie.  So yesterday my husband saw your screen name above one your juicy posts and was like "Hey baby I didnt know you liked s-curl"



 I love the reference "juicy posts". Cute! At first I was like, what juicy tale did I write this time?


----------



## Curlybeauty

Okay, so I just made a thread with a bunch of goodies in there for FREE. All I need is shipping money. Please check it out here


----------



## LadyRaider

My braidouts are always very curly. Anyone else?


----------



## divachyk

halee_J said:


> Hmmm, I'm gonna try brittanynic16's direct heat Deep conditioning method, see if I can cut my DC time in half . Even without the hooded dryer this 1hr thing is starting to work my nerves


I'm with you there. My hair seems to love DCing. When I skimp on it, I can instantly tell; it's not as soft and manageable.


----------



## divachyk

Here lately I've been feeling like getting a good trim up on my hair. It's been a while since I've had a good trim. I don't want to trim all progress but I also am tired of the varying ends. I want an even hemline which looks so much healthier. I go for my TU next week so I must make a decision before then.


----------



## NIN4eva

divachyk said:


> Here lately I've been feeling like getting a good trim up on my hair. It's been a while since I've had a good trim. I don't want to trim all progress but I also am tired of the varying ends. I want an even hemline which looks so much healthier. I go for my TU next week so I must make a decision before then.



I hear you. I'm just touching BSL and I'm so excited. But I really want some fresh ends too...


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx

Does anyone have any tips on trimming your own hair?


----------



## lux10023

had my first you know you have long here when...


an old dude tells you dont ever cut all of that pretty hair...!
he said long hair means long life or longer soul...i did a head nod and smiled and kept up my fast ny walking pace....lolol

giggled inside and thought about lhcf you know you have long hair moment # 245


----------



## LadyRaider

Reading LHCF has really inspired me over the last week. I was getting frustrated at my wash and go attempts, and considering just flat ironing a bunch. 

However, I am once again calm and have decided I'm going to try this. Wash and Con on Thursday evening after Water Bootcamp, and braid it up for a braid out. Then do the big wash/deep condition on Sunday and I'm going to use my curlformers for a roller set.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Pretty upset with my aunt who as said she would do ny hair and its been 3 days and every day its another excuse, but its okay I'm getting my hair done I just hate paying shop prices when I can get family discounts.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

Finally!!  I've perfected my twisting method..  It only took me about 30 minutes to twist my entire twist.  It use to take me damn there 3 hours.  smh


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

Mrs.TheBronx said:


> Does anyone have any tips on trimming your own hair?



Mrs.TheBronx I used these to trim my hair last year: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9Erf49Eyxc and http://community.livejournal.com/feyeselftrim/

Good luck!


----------



## prospurr4

divachyk said:


> Here lately I've been feeling like getting a good trim up on my hair. It's been a while since I've had a good trim. I don't want to trim all progress but I also am tired of the varying ends. I want an even hemline which looks so much healthier. I go for my TU next week so I must make a decision before then.


 
divachyk...This is how I am feeling right now, too.  Are you postponing your trim in hopes of reaching a particular length goal first?

I want to reach full WL by year end, but I also want blunt ends...NOW!  I'm reeaally trying to stick it out til Dec. but every time I see a pretty, blunt hemline on this board, I want to reach for the scissors and my creaclip.

Anyway, your hair is beautiful, whether or not you opt for the trim.


----------



## Kurlee

thirsting for some devacare nopoo and one condition. My hurr gets so dry in the summer and this is the only thing that makes it behave


----------



## NikkiQ

Had an older lady (mid to late 50s) tell me in the elevator of my office building that she liked my hair and had to "look into getting her hair like it" and she gave me the "I know it's a wig b/c I'm rockin a LF wig right now" look and nod. I just told her "thanks! $9.99 on Samsbeauty.com and it's only a halfie". She tapped her friend and was like "remember that website girl!"


----------



## Janet'

NikkiQ said:


> Had an older lady (mid to late 50s) tell me in the elevator of my office building that she liked my hair and had to "look into getting her hair like it" and she gave me the "I know it's a wig b/c I'm rockin a LF wig right now" look and nod. I just told her "thanks! $9.99 on Samsbeauty.com and it's only a halfie". She tapped her friend and was like "remember that website girl!"



OMGee...Too flipping funny!


----------



## adamson

LadyRaider said:


> My braidouts are always very curly. Anyone else?



Mine are always very defined, too. But it's probably because I do more/smaller braids than everyone else, it seems.



MyCoilsGoBoing said:


> I am so not feeling my hair right now....



Getting braids can be helpful for getting through this time. I know how this feels...


----------



## adamson

I looked at my hair for even longer today (  ) and realized that I am only about 1.5 to 2 inches to BSL. So I don't think that I'm going to use the flat iron for the rest of the year. ( I hate to, but my mom makes me use it sometimes erplexed ) It only causes detrimental results for my hair as it is. And stick to my overly simple routine and simple product list.


----------



## NJoy

Got my flexi 8's in today. I love getting packages! <3


----------



## Jas123

i hope transitioning goes ok for me...


----------



## charislibra

This Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl Enhancing Smoothie feels very sticky... Got it yesterday. It smells like candy which was fine at first, but now I don't want it anymore. It says with me. I've watched and read so many reviews, bad and good, I thought it would work for me. I really want it to work. I'm going to try it again doing a flat twist-out. Makes me feel even worse because I asked my cameraman to buy it for me. I wonder if we can take it back.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx

IntheMix08 said:


> @Mrs.TheBronx I used these to trim my hair last year: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9Erf49Eyxc and http://community.livejournal.com/feyeselftrim/
> 
> Good luck!


 
WOW!! Thank you very much! These look VERY helpful! I will let ya know how this works out.


----------



## Kurlee

made an amla, bramhi and bringaraj infused oil.


----------



## curlyninjagirl

Drooling over longhairdon'tcare2011's long hair....makes me wanna blow-dry to see some length....but I can't I can't. Must stick to MY hair regimen and hair goals!


----------



## Uniqzoe

After wearing my old twistout hair in a puff all day I came home and immediately freed my hair as usual. So I'm standing in the kitchen with my hair all over the place and hubby walks in and pauses and then says, "I love your hair".  And that's why I love him!


----------



## NikkiQ

I wish I could find a good tutorial on how to bun short hair. Every vid I see is for people a good bit longer than me and their methods don't work on SL hair. Bleh! Time to experiment.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My hair is dry and hard..this sucks..


----------



## divachyk

prospurr4 said:


> @divachyk...This is how I am feeling right now, too.  Are you postponing your trim in hopes of reaching a particular length goal first?
> 
> I want to reach full WL by year end, but I also want blunt ends...NOW!  I'm reeaally trying to stick it out til Dec. but every time I see a pretty, blunt hemline on this board, I want to reach for the scissors and my creaclip.
> 
> Anyway, your hair is beautiful, whether or not you opt for the trim.


prospurr4 - thank you for the compliment and right back acha. I'm not really trying to reach a particular length. I'm BSL now and can almost, but not quite, claim MBL. My hesitation is I'm scissor phobic. But on the flip side, I'm tired of my hair not having the blunt hemline look that I'm use to having. Prior to LHCF, I trimmed every 12 weeks. I'm sure I was trimming away my progress but loved the blunt cut ends. I haven't had a good trim in well over a year since joining LHCF Feb 2010 and falling into the don't trim your progress mentality.


----------



## winona

NikkiQ said:


> I wish I could find a good tutorial on how to bun short hair. Every vid I see is for people a good bit longer than me and their methods don't work on SL hair. Bleh! Time to experiment.



NikkiQ
Check these out

http://www.youtube.com/user/dontspeakdefeat#p/search/0/G4c3JNjTMwU
http://www.youtube.com/user/dontspeakdefeat#p/search/1/hMbdGfz0g-0


----------



## halee_J

I should really moisturize and tie my hair down to sleep now...yeeeaaaahh *yawns and rubs eye* off to bed...just gonna sleep on the satin pillowcase like a mug.


----------



## Myjourney2009

halee_J said:


> I should really moisturize and tie my hair down to sleep now...yeeeaaaahh *yawns and rubs eye* off to bed...just gonna sleep on the satin pillowcase like a mug.



put yo scarf on!!!


----------



## Myjourney2009

Its official I will be going back to reg strength relaxers come Sept.

This means I am probably going to have to throw away the rest of my super strength.

I might just dilute it for the front since my front does not burn quickly


----------



## Evolving78

i just dry detangled my hair with coconut oil.  my hair has been soft and moisturized all week, so it made the session very easy.  i wanna wash my hair tonight, but i am so tired.  guess i will have to do it in the morning. now i got all of this oil in my hair.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Wow... My hair really loves the scalp massage oils s_terry suggested... When I took my scarf off for work my hair looked awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JessieLeleB

I wonder how long my hair will be in Feb '12 for my 1 year anniversary BC will be wearing only protective styles, hope at least APL in the back and Chin length in the front. Half way there now, will flat iron for my bday only Nov 13! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## fatimablush

my hair had so much moisture it was frizzy.


----------



## [email protected]

Truly random thought: I'm 12.5 weeks post, and about to put single braids in my hair. I wonder if I can stretch my hair for 3 more months for a total of a six month stretch. I wonder if that new Ion Keratin Kit thingy from Sally's will help me. Am I transitioning??


----------



## ms.tatiana

I got that, "Just finished getting my weave sew-in headache"...


----------



## halee_J

Myjourney2009 said:


> put yo scarf on!!!



Yes ma'am! I did  Still came off sometime after 4 am though as usual


----------



## Evolving78

i'm throwing these wigs in the garbage.  i would rather rock a scarf or a hat, if i am being lazy, or want to keep my hands out of my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> i'm throwing these wigs in the garbage. i would rather rock a scarf or a hat, if i am being lazy, or want to keep my hands out of my hair.


 
whoa whoa whoa! that's wig abuse young lady! let's just breathe and think about this...


----------



## MRJ1972

I'm still MAD that my hair is paper thin while my sister and daugters hair continue to thrive using MY LHCF knowledge!!! Hmmph!


----------



## Curlybeauty

Two pumps of Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum, a hand rub, and oiling the ends of EACH curl individually. I'm done my hair for the day 

I'm loving this style so much right now. So easy to maintain, and it gets cuter by the day :reddancer:


----------



## Imani

I love to daydream about all the things I will be able to do with my hair once I make my goal length (MBL). Wear twists and twistouts and still have a decent amt of length. My straight hair ponytail will be so long. And I know it will be super cute in a banana clip. 

One and a half years is a long time from now tho. So, right now just focusing on APL, which is only a few months away.


----------



## divachyk

Hope you ladies are having a great day! Today the dh and I got up and  took our motorcycles out for a morning ride before it gets too scorching  hot. Now, it's time to shower and grab lunch. We're thinking pizza.  Tonight we'll watch a movie (at home) and I'll wash my hair. Was hoping  to have my Hairveda today so I can DC with that. I guess I'll use Kenra and  work on some of the new goodies post TU, which is Wed! Yay. I can't wait!


----------



## winona

Under the dryer now  I cant wait until my rollerset is dry so I can use my new splitender  and braid up my hair


----------



## blackberry815

My splitender came this morning... Im very excited and cant wait to try it.. just washed my hair

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## ms.tatiana

My dandruff is getting out of hand, my hair in the back is fine but in the front its just everywhere. I was told to give head and shoulders a try, because its the best stuff to buy in stores. I guess I need to look their products up then.


----------



## adamson

ms.tatiana said:


> My dandruff is getting out of hand, my hair in the back is fine but in the front its just everywhere. I was told to give head and shoulders a try, because its the best stuff to buy in stores. I guess I need to look their prducts up then.



Maybe you can try doing acv rinses. It worked to help me get rid of serious dandruff. I don't know if it's proven, though, so I'd probably only use it if I had it on hand.


----------



## ms.tatiana

adamson said:


> Maybe you can try doing acv rinses. It worked to help me get rid of serious dandruff. I don't know if it's proven, though, so I'd probably only use it if I had it on hand.


 
Okay I didn't know ACV rinses worked for dandruff too, I brought some because I can never fully get products I use out of my hair. What is your wash and condition routine?


----------



## Janet'

Everytime I get my hair straightened, I end up wearing it up the majority of the time because I'm paranoid that I will mess it up...


----------



## NikkiQ

Stiiiiiiiiill haven't washed my hair today. Went to the SPCA to look into getting puppy #2 and totally haven't had time for it.


----------



## adamson

ms.tatiana said:


> Okay I didn't know ACV rinses worked for dandruff too, I brought some because I can never fully get products I use out of my hair. What is your wash and condition routine?



I used to do acv rinses before conditioning. It's easy to use a sink (or basin, for accessibility) and put a small amount of acv to water (about a teaspoon per cup of water). Then I rinsed it out in about 20 minutes or after massaging my scalp - not because of absorption but because my scalp itched 

Then I use a reg. conditioner and cowash. 

There is probably a better way to go about this but I am still a relative newbie


----------



## Darenia

I don't recall ever having SSKs.  I am taking my twists out.  They are not going to be part of my PSing.


----------



## divachyk

Today I pulled out unused prods and took a chance at returning them to Target and score! $30 gift card given for the returned items. I will be returning the Victoria Secret conditioners (found my receipt - yay). I have some cheapie conditioners remaining but they will be used on dh. No, he doesn't have long hair. He has a traditional low cut but he allows me to be his stylist so....I'll save those prods for him.


----------



## youwillrise

thumbs way up to aloe vera juice detangling!  

i mixed it with some cheapo vo5 conditioner, covered it up with a plastic cap while i showered and it pretty much melted through most of my tangles.  me likey!


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

Good Day ladies!

I was trying to avoid making a new thread altogether especially since my requests may be you all referring me to other links/threads, so I figured this thread was high traffic enough...and random enough to ask... Does anyone know of any valuable threads about product recipes? I have 4a with some possible 3 in the crown and I have a lot of stuff to work with. Here is a list of my stash

Aloe Vera Juice
Apple Cider Vinegar
Castor Oil
Coconut Oil
Glycerin
Jojoba Oil
Olive Oil
Peppermint Oil
Rosemary Oil
Shea Butter

I really want to make a detangler and a daily moisturizer. To find the perfect moisturizer to use on my hair daily would be like my dream come true. I just have such dry and crispy ends. I think after reading Sistaslick's 101 Thread for like the 5th time I may be struggling with porosity issues. I have bad SSKs and splits and plan to get a hefty trim to give my hair better appearance in styles. I have grown to bottom of my neck when stretched soaking wet since my official BC in early '09, but my growth ain't squat when it's all shabby and hard to manage. Any help is great, even the little links. I just hate the search function when I am not really sure of where to start. If you have any techniques for the products I listed above, do tell. I can try them on my hair.
I attached two pics. The one w/ my daughter is about 5 months old and the other of me today. I look rough, excuse me, but notice how I have that high top? It's like my hair is texlaxed there or something, the curl pattern is just wavy and loose. That would be fine it if were everywhere, but my Afro always looks like a cone,lol! Oh and I need my brows waxed. Yikes!


----------



## rririla

Y can't I ever allow my hair to fully dry when I twist it or braid it after washing......there is no such thing as air drying for me, b/c even overnight my hair is still wet!.....I usually just take them down blow dry on cool air and slap in  a ponytail.....ohhhh how I wish I could get  a banging braid/twist out like u ladies, but alas....I just came to the realization it will never happen!......


----------



## PlatinumBronze

I've been sick all week and I don't feel like washing my hair.


----------



## divachyk

I love the way the steamer feels and how my how is soft when I'm done steaming.  Too bad this level of softness doesn't remain after rinsing out the DC. My hair remains soft but not fresh from under the steamer soft. 

youwillrise - I never had much luck with avj.

rririla - your hair is gorgeous!

PlatinumBronze - feel better!


----------



## rririla

divachyk said:


> I love the way the steamer feels and how my how is soft when I'm done steaming.  Too bad this level of softness doesn't remain after rinsing out the DC. My hair remains soft but not fresh from under the steamer soft.
> 
> @youwillrise - I never had much luck with avj.
> 
> *@rririla - your hair is gorgeous!
> *
> @PlatinumBronze - feel better!






Thank you lady, yours is as well !!!


----------



## Evolving78

i'm really trying to get the energy to go out tonight with dh.  my hair is still damp in the back. i guess i need to sit under a dry for a minute.  hopefully we can get out of here by 9:30pm.  we haven't been out on a date in a year or two?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Prepooed with SE Mega Moisture conditioner,shampooed with SheaMoisture Black Soap poo and dcing with a mix of conditioners and oils..hope my hair will be moist for the week..


----------



## DrC

..I've never liked puffs. erplexed


----------



## Myjourney2009

test has been completed. I do not need a leave-in that contains protein on the week I use my pure and basic reconstructer. 

Tomorrow is caruso  hair roller day. I'm not excited about the process but I will be happy to have the chance to wear my hair out.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I use glycerin, water, & aloe Vera juice mixed as a moisturizing spritz...Shea butter, oils, and glycerin can be whipped together for a nice hair butter.


Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

MrJohnsonsRib said:


> Good Day ladies!
> 
> I was trying to avoid making a new thread altogether especially since my requests may be you all referring me to other links/threads, so I figured this thread was high traffic enough...and random enough to ask... Does anyone know of any valuable threads about product recipes? I have 4a with some possible 3 in the crown and I have a lot of stuff to work with. Here is a list of my stash
> 
> Aloe Vera Juice
> Apple Cider Vinegar
> Castor Oil
> Coconut Oil
> Glycerin
> Jojoba Oil
> Olive Oil
> Peppermint Oil
> Rosemary Oil
> Shea Butter
> 
> I really want to make a detangler and a daily moisturizer. To find the perfect moisturizer to use on my hair daily would be like my dream come true. I just have such dry and crispy ends. I think after reading Sistaslick's 101 Thread for like the 5th time I may be struggling with porosity issues. I have bad SSKs and splits and plan to get a hefty trim to give my hair better appearance in styles. I have grown to bottom of my neck when stretched soaking wet since my official BC in early '09, but my growth ain't squat when it's all shabby and hard to manage. Any help is great, even the little links. I just hate the search function when I am not really sure of where to start. If you have any techniques for the products I listed above, do tell. I can try them on my hair.
> I attached two pics. The one w/ my daughter is about 5 months old and the other of me today. I look rough, excuse me, but notice how I have that high top? It's like my hair is texlaxed there or something, the curl pattern is just wavy and loose. That would be fine it if were everywhere, but my Afro always looks like a cone,lol! Oh and I need my brows waxed. Yikes!



I meant to quote this in my response above...


Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## Curlybeauty

If this rod set doesn't last me as long as I want it too, it's safe to say it's cause I can't keep my hands out my hair 

Sitting in traffic today, I was just separating curls


----------



## Nonie

Some days I miss MSA more than others. That's all.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 - hopefully you made it and are enjoying the night with dh.

@Myjourney2009 - congrats on testing your theory. What helped you conclude not requiring a protein LI? I'm sure the caruso's will be so purty. 

@Nonie - what's MSA?


----------



## SuchaLady

I saw a braidout Traycee did and it was so cute but braidouts dont work for me =/


----------



## Nonie

divachyk said:


> @Nonie - what's MSA?



divachyk Former LHCFer.


----------



## divachyk

Think I have a new detangling method, sort of. Normally, I detangle when I'm and about 90% dry; I air dry. I'm 10 weeks post and really needed to get down in the ng to detangle well before my upcoming TU appt. After steaming, I gently and slowly ran the shower comb through my hair in small sections while the conditioner was still in my hair. Got no breakage which was great! I jumped in the shower and rinsed my hair will cool water and ran the comb through my hair while rinsing out the conditioner. Typically, I'm against wet combing because of breakage - my hair is fragile while wet. Yes, I did see some strands of breakage but it wasn't excessive. My hair detangled so easily after jumping out of the shower...easier than ever before. Okay so I need to perfect my technique for the in-shower combing to ensure I minimize breakage. If I can get that part straight, then perhaps I have a new method for detangling. If not, then I'll omit that step but continue with the other steps.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk Umm I saw you post in that coloring thread. Did ever get that link? Im dying to see that video. Lol I am so durn nosey.


----------



## Napp

i dont think i am actively growing my hair any more.i feel like its long enough. i do not really care if i dont get past where i am now. i realize that i just love my bobs even if everyone else prefers the long look on me.


----------



## halee_J

divachyk, glad your new detangling method is working for you


----------



## Imani

So after trying for the last two years I still cannot master a salon quality flat iron and blow dry. I have all the right tools and products but always come on w dry crispy hair. Not shiny silky hair like when they do it at the salon. 

I'm wearing half wigs right now but been practicing on my leave out hair in the front. This is really getting on my nerves. I hate having to depend on the salon when I want straight hair. And also I've relocated and don't want to let anyone new up here touch my hair. When I go back down south in the fall I am going to have a long talk w my stylist and maybe she can help me figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm going to just break down and have my hair cornrowed for the summer. That seemed to work really well for me last summer. If it ain't broke...


----------



## winona

Well I had a cute rollerset all of 20mins before I couldnt stand the hair touching my neck.  Back into a high bun it is 

I loved my first time splitender results.  My hair felt smoother even the hubby noticed  I will use it once a month for 2 more months then once every 3months


----------



## Nix08

I'm hosting a hair party this week, I'm SOOO excited


----------



## DrC

I feel like my hair is not growing ( though it is).  thanks to shrinkage and layers, they have ways of giving false expectations...ehhhh erplexed


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78 - hopefully you made it and are enjoying the night with dh.
> 
> @Myjourney2009 - congrats on testing your theory. What helped you conclude not requiring a protein LI? I'm sure the caruso's will be so purty.
> 
> @Nonie - what's MSA?



divachyk
we finally left the house at 11pm!  i started cleaning up before i left.  i really messed the bathroom up with all of my personal items and makeup everywhere!  we wanted to go to a jazz/supper club, but the kitchen closed by the time we left the house.  we ended up going to this nice Dim Sum restaurant in China Town in Chicago.  we had a really nice time.  my husband kept telling me how nice i looked.  we haven't been out together (alone) in two years!  

i hair still was damp (even with sitting under the dryer)  i started getting major shrinkage, so i put it in some type of funky side puff thingy.


----------



## SuchaLady

I really want to try one braid out before the year is over. I know it leaves me with dry hair but maybe I will only wear it for 3 days. Perhaps if I try a glycerine based product it will give me different results. Those crinkles are just too cute.


----------



## Kurlee

knots get on my nerves. Makes me want to do a blunt cut and be done with it. I've been trying to grow out these layers for almost three years and they have been the bane of my existence.  . . . 

I'd be back to BSL, though


----------



## OndoGirl

Okay.  I found a product that I loove.  It is called l'oreal EverSleek Sulfate-Free Humidity Defying Leave-In Creme.  I twisted my hair with this stuff and it really does smooth the hair shaft down for twists.  I used it on dry (4b) hair.  Anyone else tried this stuff?  I got it for 4.99 at CVS.  I was thinking of trying the entire line.  I also used it in hubby's hair (he is growing his hair out too).


----------



## SuchaLady

I dont understand how people with natural hair can smooth their hair into a pony better than my relaxed hair. How TF is that?


----------



## cutenss

I don't think I like Elasta QP Soy Oyl products. I like my hair to feel soft after I rinse. But I think a moisturizer that I use on flat iron hair, may also be good for freshly washed hair. I will see when it dries.


----------



## adamson

Finished the mini-twists. Pics later, they're pinned down right now.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I had a conversation with my cousin about relaxed hair.

One thing that stuck out during the conversation was this:

cousin: what happens to the hair that was previously relaxed
Me: ummmm. it gets pushed down because the ng has grown out of the head. how do you think peoples hair gets longer?
H: well what about a person that doesnt have a relaxer what is their new hair called
M: its not called anything special because all their hair is the same texture, unaffected because they dont have a chemical.



Also she said
having a pregnant person doing your hair will make it grow

I really got tired of these comments made by her. Finally I felt the need to have a real conversation about hair.

Lets just say she still did not believe me and I got tired of talking.


----------



## MzSwift

Today's hair day!
Hubby, little man and I are sitting under plastic caps with an ayurveda paste cooking underneath.  I hope it helps hubby's dandruff, I added a little ACV to his.


----------



## shasha8685

Loving my twists that I did all by myself!

It feels good to not worry about how I'm gonna style my hair for the week.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I pray this Porosity conditioner I bought works my hair felt so dry and tumbleweed like after washing yesterday..I wonder if the chlorine did all that and I only fell in the pool maybe once..I don't use any heat..I hope my hard work to trim and keep it moist isnt down the drain.


----------



## Curlybeauty

I think next time, I will oil/grease my scalp while my hair is wet before I set my hair. That way my scalp is out of the way for the duration of the style.

And i'm holding back on trying to work out cause I don't want to mess up my hair 
I think I will purchase a hair net to keep the curls scrunched up while I do some exercise..


----------



## LatterGlory




----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady
my hair used to be the same way with braidouts and twistouts.  now i use a moisturizer ans then seal with an oil while my hair is damp.  using Oyin's Burnt Sugar pomade to undo the braids/twist would draw in moisture to my hair.  my hair would stay soft and fluffy through out the day.  now i am getting the same effect with Qhemet' Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee and Olive and Honey Balm as a sealer.  my hair stayed soft for a whole week without having to reapply any product.



SuchaLady said:


> I really want to try one braid out before the year is over. I know it leaves me with dry hair but maybe I will only wear it for 3 days. Perhaps if I try a glycerine based product it will give me different results. Those crinkles are just too cute.


----------



## Evolving78

Ha!  i love it!  i bet everyone in the house hair is looking good!



MzSwift said:


> Today's hair day!
> Hubby, little man and I are sitting under plastic caps with an ayurveda paste cooking underneath.  I hope it helps hubby's dandruff, I added a little ACV to his.


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> shortdub78 - hopefully you made it and are enjoying the night with dh.
> 
> @Myjourney2009 - congrats on testing your theory. What helped you conclude not requiring a protein LI? I'm sure the caruso's will be so purty.
> 
> @Nonie - what's MSA?



divachyk

You know as I sit here with a conditioner on my hair that I am trying to use up, I am seeing more breakage than I am used to, this breakage looks like what I was getting after using the leave-in. I think the leave-in I used was more moisture even though there was protein in the conditioner, the protein was way on the bottom. Using that and then using a moisture conditioner this evening tipped me over the edge. Thank gosh it is almost gone. 

I have a protein heavy leave-in to use after I rinse this out. I am going to be very gentle with my hair after I rinse this stuff out.


----------



## halee_J

I admire ladies who have the patience to set their hair on rollers or flexi rods. My fast self was there admiring prospurr4 and curlybeauty's flexi sets and felt "inspired" ...Well my fast self after like 15 min got only 2 in, and my arms were hurting  I was like "*** dat" and took a nap


----------



## NikkiQ

Got caught in the rain coming from my promo this evening so I had to cowash. My hair is loving me for it!


----------



## NeicyNee

Sooo no one warned me how addicting this HHJ would be. I'm loving seeing my hair transition into a stronger, healthier state.  I wish I could leave my hair out for a while but the PSing is working so I'll be weaving it back up this week lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona

I am pretty upset right now.  I just realized today as I was asking a question in class that I am taking the wrong pre-req for nursing.  I need Texas govt and I am taking US govt.  The last day to add or drop classes was last Wednesday(1st day of class).  Tomorrow morning I am going to go to the Admissions department to see if there is anything they can do for me since Texas govt has only met 1 time for this session.  I email the instructor to inform him of my dilemma but if I dont get this class I wont be able to start Nursing School Aug 28 ((((  I am soo scared of what I am going to hear tomorrow.


----------



## LadyRaider

Good luck, Winona!


----------



## Curlybeauty

halee_J said:


> I admire ladies who have the patience to set their hair on rollers or flexi rods. My fast self was there admiring prospurr4 and curlybeauty's flexi sets and felt "inspired" ...Well my fast self after like 15 min got only 2 in, and my arms were hurting  I was like "*** dat" and took a nap



 It ain't for the faint at heart.

At one point, my arms were burning so bad, and the rod was taut like I needed it to. I literally rolled the hair on the rod so darn fast and secured it in record breaking time. I took a seat on the couch and took mid-way pics 

Thank goodness for the spray bottle


----------



## choctaw

My mother was admiring an older church member's short curly gray hair. Mom asked the lady for her styling secrets. The woman said she washes her hair daily. My mother was surprised and said her daughter (me) does the same thing. 

I am no longer an alien


----------



## choctaw

aloe vera gel plus oil = excellent moisturizer


----------



## Anakinsmomma

OndoGirl said:


> Okay.  I found a product that I loove.  It is called l'oreal EverSleek Sulfate-Free Humidity Defying Leave-In Creme.  I twisted my hair with this stuff and it really does smooth the hair shaft down for twists.  I used it on dry (4b) hair.  Anyone else tried this stuff?  I got it for 4.99 at CVS.  I was thinking of trying the entire line.  I also used it in hubby's hair (he is growing his hair out too).



I saw a commercial for that today. I heard sulfate and silicone free and it piqued my interest...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aireen

I don't know if it's because of my own progress or the hair length I'm observing on others this year but my definition of "long" is changing. Even for real life, it's changing. I'm also judging over-processed hair. I swear I'm becoming a hair snob.


----------



## nappystorm

My progress has been pitiful this year.


----------



## Katherina

Goal: 3" in 6 months - MBL by 2012!


----------



## LadyRaider

/catty on

My beauty queen cousin's hair was hanging down her back last weekend. It didn't move once. Now she says she stopped relaxing, and she would definitely be heat trained as she always wears her hair straight. 

But nothing? No movement? My hair frizzed and puffed all big. Granted I'm not going to be as good at styling my hair and my hair isn't constantly straightened so it might not know how. Even when I had my hair professionally straightened for my graduation last May... it puffed up a bit. 

But I'm just thinking... That hair ... the hair that I have always coveted... was that weave or a half wig? Why didn't it move? Why didn't it puff in the slightest?

She and her mom had their hands in my shoulder length hair too. Was that a weave check?

/catty off

Oh well. Next family gathering is also in the summer. In LAS VEGAS. I'm not even going to attempt to straighten my hair for that one. That'd be stupid.


----------



## winona

LadyRaider said:


> Good luck, Winona!



Thank u I got in.


----------



## shasha8685

My sorority sister keeps encouraging me to go natural. I mean she makes some good points. It wouldn't be too much of a change since I don't wear my hair straight all the time.

I dunno though. When I initially decided to texlax, it was the lesser of 2 evils. Maybe I can just continue to decrease the number of times I relax per year (2 times instead of 3)


----------



## Evolving78

i am in that kind of mood today to tell people to jump if i see them standing on ledge. (as far as relaxing is concerned)  there are a lot of folks on FB trying to wear their hair straight in this summer heat and complaining about it.  if you feel a relaxer will make it better, i will buy one for you!  even i know it is crazy to straighten your hair and not except reversion in this crazy heat/weather.  it is 80 degrees right now and it just stopped raining!  i don't think it is wise to try to rock some bone-straight natural hair.  but hey what do i know right?

ok rant over.


----------



## adamson

I wish that my box braids were as pretty as some of you guys'. They are better for length retention for me but I can't do them without my hair looking...


ratchet!  erplexed


----------



## Nix08

So last week I accused my mom of stealing my bottle of leave in conditioner.  Seeing that it went missing after she had left my house.  She couldn't believe I was accusing her of stealing my conditioner...fast forward to today.......SHE STOLE MY BOTTLE OF CONDITIONER...LHAO at the act  Caught her red handed when I asked her face to face then saw it sitting there on her dressing table once I got to her house.  Ladies DO NOT tell when you stock up on product or show anyone your stash


----------



## blackberry815

After I spent hours on saturday washing conditioning and setting my hair and then splitendering it i got thrown in the pool by my loving family..... I hated them lol so im gonna try to make it to the salon today.
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## divachyk

Nothing exciting to report, just babying my scalp until my TU on Wed. Oh how I hope the textured is evened out.


----------



## ms.tatiana

My new install has been in for 4 days so its time to grease my scalp. 

I also want to buy some Bio Silk Hair gloss because it works really good on this curly weave I have in.


----------



## NJoy

Haven't done anything to my hair over the past weekend because I was in bed with a crushing sinus headache.  So today I decide to wash and dc, only to be reminded how skimpy my layered, straight ends look.  I REALLY need to get my  hair braided down or something so that I won't have to look at these ends.

I love my hair when it's dry but wet?  Not so much.   Shrinkage, why doth thou torment me so?


----------



## LushLox

Damn how nice did it feel when he kissed me and ran his hands through my freshly washed and conditioned hair!


----------



## rririla

I FRIKKIN LOVE THIS THREAD AND ALL U LADIES ON LHCF.....whenever I pop in I know it's going to entertain me.....


----------



## shasha8685

The place where I wanted to buy some natural hair products was closed and I'm definitely not getting on Hwy 280 during rush hour just to go to Whole Foods.


I guess that's a sign that I don't need to buy any additional hair products...


----------



## Nix08

LushLox said:


> Damn how nice did it feel when he kissed me and ran his hands through my freshly washed and conditioned hair!



LushLox Sounds like the start to a great romance novel


----------



## LushLox

Nix08 said:


> LushLox Sounds like the start to a great romance novel



Knowing my luck it'll probably turn into some sort of nightmare!


----------



## youwillrise

started to twist my hair, but then i got tired of doing it.  

maybe i'll continue soon...ish...


----------



## Evolving78

my hair looks big to me in the mirror until i take a picture.  then it looks like some short Florida Evan's afro.  i guess it will take butt length hair in order to have a decent size fro or i would have to blow it out.


----------



## fatimablush

i am just going to stick to my Elucence products, my one other leave in by Alter Ego, a couple of othert things and my moisturizing combo from Zipporah Beauty.

my hair is rebelling so bad..i can't even be cute..

it seems i will be doing oil rinses again...this florida heat is drying out my hair!

i don't know what possessed me to experiment.


----------



## SuchaLady

I havent washed my hair is like 10 days. :/ I gotta do it tomorrow. I also have to work out. I am just so tired after I get home from work.


----------



## divachyk

I was talking all big and bad that I wanted blunt cut ends and nicely trimmed hair. I'm now getting cold feet. 2 days until I must decide.


----------



## Nix08

@divachyk Don't cut
fatimablush you can never go wrong with elucence


----------



## Nix08

My "hair party" is tomorrow - I can barely contain my excitement


----------



## winona

So why am I just hearing about GVP/Paul Mitchell the conditioner.  This ish is the BOMB.com.  My hair sooo freakin soft right now.  I cant wait to see how long this last before I need to cowash with this TX heat  Day 2 baby


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

mixin' up some henna...I need to do my roots.


----------



## NikkiQ

Feeling like a frump a dump lately. I gotta snap out of this.


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 --> Pretty hair you have there.


----------



## Nix08

@divachyk it's your beloved banana clip that I am now in love with  Thank you for the compliment


----------



## winona

Nix08 said:


> @divachyk it's your beloved banana clip that I am now in love with  Thank you for the compliment



Banana clips are the bomb.  I have been using them every since I saw divachyk mention them in the bunning challenge


----------



## Nix08

divachyk and winona I just got mine at walmart are there things to look for in a good banana clip?


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 and winona - I purchased some medium size banana clips from the internet and loved the size but they are too fragile for my hair. The size was slightly smaller than the traditional banana clips found in Walmart. I've snapped two or three of those thangs in about a month's time span. I love the medium clips because I can wrap my bun around it and my hair hides the clips...kinda like in my siggy. I place my clip horizontally, then bun. I don't put much effort into shopping for clips. They are cheap enough to buy them when they snap. My BSS offers them 3 for $1 (in black). Online pricing was higher because they were colorful. I've purchased some decorative clips from the BSS but my hair usually covers up the prettiness so I buy basic black clips now.


----------



## Rocky91

i just don't know how people wear buns every. single. day. it drives me crazy after just 3 days...


----------



## ms.tatiana

Why didn't anyone tell me how good TRESemme conditioner smelled???

I got a dollar bottle from wal-mart (I love there little dollar mouthwash and hair products). I can't wait until I co-wash, because I love the smell!!!


----------



## NappyNelle

I'm committed to my hair journey. I used to not care; but now, I really do.


----------



## winona

divachyk and Nix08 I just get mine from Ulta the Elle brand.  I like them because they are more rounded which allows me to hide them better


----------



## NYAmicas

I just cant take the thickness of my hair anymore. It puffs up and looks crazy no matter what style I do, smh.


----------



## Aireen

Rocky91, I hear you and to be honest, I don't feel I look my best in buns. I always feel a little scrappy and dressed down. erplexed


----------



## adamson

I think I've gotten to a point where my hair is staying moisturized.


----------



## lux10023

conditioner and grapeseed oil has been my bff this summer with my hair...im wearing it curly...

i WEN wash once a week then slather my combo and im good for the rest of the week...
when i wanna wear it str8 i LF it and call it a day..win..win for my summer routine...

trial and error..tiral and error i tell ya...


----------



## missjones

I need to find something to deep condition my braids with. I'll just look for some cheap conditioning treatment.


----------



## LushLox

Creme of Nature Argan Oil Foam Wrap is BEAUTIFUL! I got fabulous results using this, new HG!


----------



## SuchaLady

I am going to look for some banana clips today. Im about to go to Walmart in an hour or two. And wash my hair. Since Im not cooking tonight I am forcing myself to do it.


----------



## PPGbubbles

I adored my shrunken hair but as I approach BSL its too cumbersome to style since I like to workout often  I think I will be straight/ blownout or weaved up for a while. I refuse to be a slave to my head


----------



## curlcomplexity

I relaxed my hair about 4 weeks ago now. I was 16 wks post and I used a no-lye relaxer (which I haven't used in almost 7 years now) and it didn't take...

....I wonder if this is a sign. Hmmm...


----------



## halee_J

NYAmicas said:


> I just cant take the thickness of my hair anymore. It puffs up and looks crazy no matter what style I do, smh.



This is me. Hence, I stay in a bun.


----------



## Evolving78

i was looking through Natural Curly archives and found some interesting info concerning humectants.  one poster suggested placing oil on the hair first before using a product that contains glycerin.  this way it has created a barrier to block the humectant from robbing your hair of moisture, but will sit on top of the hair shaft  which adds moisture and protection.  this sounds like something that will work for me when the winter comes.

Nonie hit that on the head about folks detangling once a week.  i am learning that i need to finger detangle daily.  my hair is prone to tangles and knots and the shed hairs get caught up in the mix.  retwisting my hair at night has made my life a little better when it comes to detangling on wash day.


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to try this conditioning treatment this weekend.  trying to get rid of using store bought conditioners.
Avocado
coconut milk
olive oil
coconut oil
honey


----------



## Curlybeauty

Last night he asked me about my hair journey and how it was going 





I was so shocked. I couldn't even stop smiling


----------



## winona

Next week I am going to attempt to do crochet braids.  I really need to keep my hands out of my hair and concentrate on school.  I sometimes take my hair down just because I want to touch it  not because it needs moisture.


----------



## JessieLeleB

qtslim83 said:


> I relaxed my hair about 4 weeks ago now. I was 16 wks post and I used a no-lye relaxer (which I haven't used in almost 7 years now) and it didn't take...
> 
> ....I wonder if this is a sign. Hmmm...



whats the difference between lye and no-lye? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Is it sad that I'm looking forward to wash day already even though it's 4 days away?


----------



## Myjourney2009

JessieLeleB said:


> whats the difference between lye and no-lye?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Sodium hydroxide can be harder on scalp but better for hair because it holds on to moisture better. People that use this need to stay on top of their moisture protein game. This relaxer leaves more texture behind than no-lye. The hair will appear very straight on the first day but after about 2 weeks the hair will show some texture (this only applies to following the directions and using the correct strength).

calcium hydroxide easier on scalp harder on hair due to mineral deposits left behind. Many people chelate afterwards and then 1x a month after. This relaxes straighter faster and stays straight. The person that uses this will usually need moisture more than protein.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I was going to do caruso rollers but decided not to because I liked how my hair looked just hanging down.

My DD looked at me and said "your hair is so big" you are going to keep it like that" I said "YUP" with a big ole smile. 

I got a lot of compliments because of it and the mens were on the prowl.

I just washed, conditioned, airdried to 90% detangled and went out just like that. Yup its touching my shoulders but I dont care I was sick of wearing my hair up. It will go back in a bun next week. 

I of course am moisturizing 2x's a day because the sun is fierce up in the NYC


----------



## ms.tatiana

My edges are going to be the death of me. They have to stay with mositure for them to not fall out. so I'm trying to oil at least 3 times a day.


----------



## Dizz

Dear *Hair*,

Like a *trifling ex*, I want to apologize for all the sht I have put you through. I am sorry for all the days I showed you no attention or moisturizer. I am sorry for all the cold and lonely nights spent without a satin scarf to keep you safe and warm. I am sorry I spent those Saturday mornings in those salons letting all those people *manhandle, burn and slice you*, and then tell me that you would *never be pretty enough* to be free.
I'm sorry, hair. But things have changed. You know we're at a new place in our relationship now. I'm working hard to make all those things up to you. You're the one for me, and *I don't want to lose you.* I just want us to be happy the way we are. I'm ready now to take care of you. To provide you with the conditioner you need. To give you the most _virginest of extra-virgin olive oil rinses._ But I'm also ready to* listen to you.* I thought I knew what was best, but I don't. Teach me, hair. *Guide me*, like a flying kick to that stylist's windpipe. I gave you that keratin spray because I thought you would be overmoisturized by now, and you dried up and *crunched* at me. I should have asked if you needed it first. From now on, I will let *you* call the shots on what you need. I know you're doing your best and giving me all the hints you can. So I'll have to get better at understanding you.
I'm sorry, hair. *I love you.* You're cute, but you're *beautiful* when you're happy and healthy. We're in this together, me and you. We're gonna work this out so we can be ready for *Thunderdome 2013.*


----------



## Rocky91

my puff was cute today.
i need some big stretched hair soon though, man....I'm gonna attempt a blowout on thursday or friday. hopefully it won't immediately shrink to my ears in this heat....


----------



## Aireen

I wish had an online coupon for Sally's Beauty Supply. My mother and I are buying products (well, I have to stay within my no-buy challenge limit of only 1) and $5 off ain't cuttin' it.


----------



## lamorenita02907

> Dear Hair,
> 
> Like a trifling ex, I want to apologize for all the sht I have put you through. I am sorry for all the days I showed you no attention or moisturizer. I am sorry for all the cold and lonely nights spent without a satin scarf to keep you safe and warm. I am sorry I spent those Saturday mornings in those salons letting all those people manhandle, burn and slice you, and then tell me that you would never be pretty enough to be free.
> I'm sorry, hair. But things have changed. You know we're at a new place in our relationship now. I'm working hard to make all those things up to you. You're the one for me, and I don't want to lose you. I just want us to be happy the way we are. I'm ready now to take care of you. To provide you with the conditioner you need. To give you the most virginest of extra-virgin olive oil rinses. But I'm also ready to listen to you. I thought I knew what was best, but I don't. Teach me, hair. Guide me, like a flying kick to that stylist's windpipe. I gave you that keratin spray because I thought you would be overmoisturized by now, and you dried up and crunched at me. I should have asked if you needed it first. From now on, I will let you call the shots on what you need. I know you're doing your best and giving me all the hints you can. So I'll have to get better at understanding you.
> I'm sorry, hair. I love you. You're cute, but you're beautiful when you're happy and healthy. We're in this together, me and you. We're gonna work this out so we can be ready for Thunderdome 2013.


Sooo freakin cute! love it!


----------



## lamorenita02907

LOve my hair more and more everyday...The longer it gets the bigger and more beautiful it is..it's amazing how many compliments I get When I wear it Au Naturale vs. Straight...people are loving it...especially the white people..they can't believe it! And the men    my hair!


----------



## lamaria211

i want APL sooooo bad.


----------



## Lissa0821

Now that I have my regime down pack and I am no longer being heavy handed with my products, I really don't need to buy anything for at least another 2 months.  I know that is a good thing, but it makes me a little sad sometimes.


----------



## Darenia

lamorenita02907 said:


> LOve my hair more and more everyday...The longer it gets the bigger and more beautiful it is..it's amazing how many compliments I get When I wear it Au Naturale vs. Straight...people are loving it...especially the white people..they can't believe it! And the men  my hair!


 Good For You!


----------



## Myjourney2009

Imma need Ateeya to hurry up and get a new camera (HD). I'm giving her until the end of the month and then I am going to unsubscribe.


----------



## kandiekj100

Ok, so I am trying to muster up enough energy to put yarn braids in this weekend. I want to start Friday after work and continue on and finish Saturday. Maybe if I actually prep the yarn today, then I'll actually go through with it. I've been wanting to put them in for a while now, but have so lazy. 

Maybe putting it out here in print, in cyerspace, will actually help me put my butt in gear.


----------



## Mische

I've had this braidout in for a week and had maybe 15 shed hairs. Detangling is going to be ugly.


----------



## NJoy

Ugh.  So why am I just realizing that I've been taking expired prenates for the past few months? I had a HUGE bottle from when I was pregnant.  I've been using other vites but, when I ran out, instead of buying more, I was lazy and just grabbed that huge bottle in the back of the cabinet, knowing that they've been there for awhile but also thinking the shelf life of vitamins has to be a few years. 

So last night I was thinking of ordering some vites online and, while comparing vites, I pulled out my bottle of prenates to also compare.  Why oh WHY did I see that they expired in.........wait for it........2009!!!  What...the...heck?!!!

But worse than that.  Why am I friggen surprised?  My "baby" is 5 yrs old! D'oh!! 

Ah well.  Needless to say, I've ordered more vites online.  My eating habits have been questionable at best.  I NEEDS ma vites.  I say, ah needs ma vites. 

'tis all.


----------



## SuchaLady

I dont understand why people are so angry. Did you really pay your money to argue? Im convinced some people did. I know noone's posts are above anyone else's but like seriously you have been here for a few months and all you do is bicker. Sheesh.


----------



## KimPossibli

Gonna try the kimmaytube leave in this weekend.


----------



## Aireen

I really dislike when people quote large pics... It's a tad irritating to have the page stretched but now the NEXT page has to be stretched too?


----------



## Curlybeauty

Mische said:


> I've had this braidout in for a week and had maybe 15 shed hairs. Detangling is going to be ugly.


That's how I feel about this rod set. I'm STILL trying to figure out how this is going to work 


lamorenita02907 said:


> LOve my hair more and more everyday...The longer it gets the bigger and more beautiful it is..it's amazing how many compliments I get When I wear it Au Naturale vs. Straight...people are loving it...especially the white people..they can't believe it! And the men    my hair!



White men always compliment my curls. Hell, even the black ones too.


----------



## divachyk

Tried new salon today. TU done but not without some major tingling. Please no scabbing, please! No trim because chick wanted to even all layers and cut two inches  i suggested we do 1/2" and she said that would defeat the purpose, well then, I didn't let her trim at all. Under dryer waiting for roller set to dry. I won't be returning if hair is still under processed.


----------



## SpicyPisces

I love how thick my hair gets after my first post-touchup wash


----------



## nicole625

im confused why i wasn't experiencing any shedding despite having a crap load of ssk's and split ends up like no tomorrow. oh well, i clipped off 2 inches anyway, so i guess it doesn't matter. my hair is starting to tick me off. i dont even care about length, i just want healthy hair. so what am i experiencing, good growth but crappy health of course.


----------



## Janet'

divachyk said:


> Tried new salon today. TU done but not without some major tingling. Please no scabbing, please! No trim because chick wanted to even all layers and cut two inches  i suggested we do 1/2" and she said that would defeat the purpose, well then, I didn't let her trim at all. Under dryer waiting for roller set to dry. I won't be returning if hair is still under processed.



I hope everything works out for you! divachyk


----------



## leiah

My husband keeps using my satin sleep cap as a shower cap


----------



## Evolving78

i am detangling my hair right now.  i can't wait to use my shampoo bar.  this is the first i will be doing an ACV rinse, if my hair needs it after using the poo bar.

Update-
i just finished detangling/washing/ACV rinse/ and twisting.  
the shampoo bar cleansed my hair and scalp well.  it did leave a waxy coating, but i was expecting that. that was where the ACV rinse came in.  after i did the rinse, my hair felt really good.  so much that i decided not to deep condition and just apply my detangling leave-in and seal with my hair balm. 

i wonder if i don't have to be bothered with the dc process anymore?


----------



## NikkiQ

I think it may be time to tweak my reggie a bit. Not seeing that much of a change in my hair lately. But what to do...??? Hmm


----------



## KimPossibli

you can go kick rocks and mourn my relaxed hair in your gravel pit...

I dint ask for your opinion or your comparison.. 

Find a cliff and jump off...


----------



## Dreamer48

Hair confession: I haven't shampooed my hair in 3-4 weeks, can't even remember how long. The first few weeks I rinsed with apple cider vinegar once a week, which is amazing for my hair. The last two weeks or so I cowashed. Once I a week I deep condition on dry hair. I think I prefer the acv rinse over cowashing. I don't miss shampoo at all. My scalp doesn't have build up and it doesn't itch.


----------



## kandiekj100

I saw a video on chunky yarn twists. She parted her hair in bigger sections and used 4 pieces of yarn, instead of 2. Shoot, I already prepped the twists by cutting my desired length, so seeing this video has pretty much sealed it for me. 

I will be putting in the some chunky twists or braids (not sure which yet) tonight. The lady said it took her about 4 hours. Even if it takes me 6-7 hours (I am not very quick, and gripping the base sometimes takes me a couple tries), that is still a lot better than the 12-18 hours it took me previously. I can't believe how excited I am!

ETA: Link, just in case anyone is interested http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_swR-j3jts

The more I am thinking about, the more I am leaning toward braiding it.


----------



## -PYT

I'm so conscious of other women's natural hair now.  I can see heat damage from a mile away.  It just ain't worth it.  Might not ever straighten


----------



## LadyRaider

Am I the ONLY one who has purchased the new shescentit products?

Anyway... I LOVE the brazilnut curly buttercream. I'm rocking a day 3 twist out puff today. Listen... I NEVER get even 2nd day hair. 

Yesterday I experimented with the new papaya curly souffle that is suppose to have the hold, but it didn't work. I ended up braiding my hair up in a french braid yesterday. 

Last night I wet down my hair with a spray bottle, smoothed on the brazilnut butter cream and this morning I have a nice twist out! 

YAY!


----------



## Evolving78

oh by the way, the shampoo bar i used was a conditioning bar.  it is a Butter Bar! my hair feels soft and not dried out.  i wonder if i will ever straighten my hair?  maybe next year for my birthday?  or i might just do a blow out?  i know that is a long time from now.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl

According to my bangs that I cut last October to my chin, my hair has grown 5 inches since then. What's that like 9 months? I guess I got a growth spurt somewhere. *nods*.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I want highlights...and I want them now...I love Keisha Knight Pulliam's hair...it is so gorgeous to me...off to do research..
Who does highlights better at the salon? Latoya or Becky?


----------



## chelleyrock

My ends are looking frizzy everytime I take down my twistouts/braidouts.  I think it may be time for a long overdue trim.  It's weird though, when I put the twists in and seal, everything looks smooth from the root to tip.  When I take them down (no matter how gentle), frizz city.


----------



## Drtondalia

Humidity is the devil! I'm sure of it.


----------



## nicole625

chelleyrock said:


> My ends are looking frizzy everytime I take down my twistouts/braidouts.  I think it may be time for a long overdue trim.  It's weird though, when I put the twists in and seal, everything looks smooth from the root to tip.  When I take them down (no matter how gentle), frizz city.



Have you tried oiling the tips of your fingers before taking your twists down?


----------



## NeicyNee

Washing and DCing my hair before I go get another weave installed. Can't wait to put it back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ms.tatiana

Summer time as really messed up my water intake, its so hot I always grab a soda or juice and water is just out of the question... I guess today I'll make sure to drink more water and every other day in the summer.


----------



## NIN4eva

leiah said:


> My husband keeps using my satin sleep cap as a shower cap



wait what? lol! men are so "special" aren't they?


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> oh by the way, the shampoo bar i used was a conditioning bar. it is a Butter Bar! my hair feels soft and not dried out. i wonder if i will ever straighten my hair? maybe next year for my birthday? or i might just do a blow out? i know that is a long time from now.


 
shortdub78, Where did you get it from? I was wondering if they made conditioning bars.


----------



## faithVA

leiah said:


> My husband keeps using my satin sleep cap as a shower cap


 
leiah, Why does he even use a shower cap? This is funny. 

I love it that your husband will even use one. Most guys I know would look at me funny.


----------



## charislibra

Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie has been working well now. I started doing wet set and sealing with olive oil for braid and twist-outs. I've also been doing puffs now!  I'm still not sure if this combination will work for me doing a coils for a coil-out.


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> shortdub78, Where did you get it from? I was wondering if they made conditioning bars.



faithVA
i got it from Chagrin Valley.  it's called the Butter Bar.  they have sample sizes that are well reasonably priced if you wanna try it out first.  it is a nice sample size too.  i will be ordering the full size next week.


----------



## faithVA

As much information is available on this forum, it is amazing the frequency of doing the deed, causing  damage and Then asking for help. Its starting to seem like the same stories every week just different faces.


----------



## NappyNelle

I can't wait for my steamer to arrive... it's going to be so much fun!


----------



## Evolving78

all of these setbacks from using heat is confirming that i don't need to ever go that route.  even though i would like to see my hair straighten, i had a setback before, due to heat damage.  so you would think i would know better and not even let the thought of it enter my mind.  my hair was very healthy at the time too, and i wanted to prove to my dh that i still had it going on. (foolish thinking)  i ended up cutting all of my hair off and started over. only to do it again another year.  that's why i can't allow anyone's negative views to cause me to step away from my original goals concerning my hair.  Haters are gonna Hate!



faithVA said:


> As much information is available on this forum, it is amazing the frequency of doing the deed, causing  damage and Then asking for help. Its starting to seem like the same stories every week just different faces.


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> all of these setbacks from using heat is confirming that i don't need to ever go that route. even though i would like to see my hair straighten, i had a setback before, due to heat damage. so you would think i would know better and not even let the thought of it enter my mind. my hair was very healthy at the time too, and i wanted to prove to my dh that i still had it going on. (foolish thinking) i ended up cutting all of my hair off and started over. only to do it again another year. that's why i can't allow anyone's negative views to cause me to step away from my original goals concerning my hair. Haters are gonna Hate!


 
I dont know if I will ever flat iron my hair. I dont own a flat iron. But if I do decide to do it, I will do my research on this board first. Not sayin that I wont have a setback but I will at least have learned as much as I could to prevent it.  Not just flat ironing, but using color, henna, styling, products ....   

I would rather research for a few days then spend months growing it back.


----------



## Aireen

I went to the water park a few days ago and my hair feels super dry.  I guess I'll be using up my AOWC tonight. Hopefully my hair recovers.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> I went to the water park a few days ago and my hair feels super dry.  I guess I'll be using up my AOWC tonight. Hopefully my hair recovers.




Aireen always cover your hair with conditioner and put it in a bun prior to getting it wet with chlorinated water. When done shampoo with a chelating shampoo and put more conditioner on.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> Aireen always cover your hair with conditioner and put it in a bun prior to getting it wet with chlorinated water. When done shampoo with a chelating shampoo and put more conditioner on.



Thanks, Myjourney2009. I've never really knew what a chelating shampoo was. Doesn't it take off mineral build up?


----------



## divachyk

Dear Scalp - I'm sorry; it (relaxer burning) won't happen again. I will ensure you get extra TLC the next few days. I promise to make it up to you.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> Dear Scalp - I'm sorry; it (relaxer burning) won't happen again. I will ensure you get extra TLC the next few days. I promise to make it up to you.


Don't quote me but I think I read that someone used aloe vera juice to help with the burning.  It can't hurt...


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 - What's weird is I haven't burned in YEARS but I burned this time and last. Stylist used Design Essentials regular both times. First time I thought I had irritated my scalp or something. This time, know that wasn't it. Regular is just too strong.

Prayer warriors - send up some prayers for the dh. It's time for his routine PET/CT scan (stomach cancer survivor). We go in the morning. Will be an exhausting day!!


----------



## Nix08

divachyk....just said my prayer


----------



## Nix08

divachyk - did you recently switch?  If so, why?


----------



## Nix08

Think I may bring out the caruso's this weekend for a family bday dinner....I've got me a cute outfit in the works but the hair...what to do with the hair


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

divachyk, prayers on the way. He'll be fine.


----------



## divachyk

@Nix08 - much love for the prayers; we thank you sincerely. 

Yes, changed because...(ahem, let me bore you).

Oct 2010 - under processed with Design Essentials (DE) Sensitive Scalp Low-Lye. Stylist had used that product on me for about 2 years but all of sudden, I ended up under processed. Dec 2010 - same stylist, same product, same result - under processed. 

Mar 2011, different stylist (stylist #2), same relaxer (ETA: DE sensitive scalp), same result - under processed. May 2011, stylist #2 used DE Regular in an attempt to correct the textures. Good contact time despite scalp discomfort, texture still wasn't corrected.

Jul 2011 - Welp, on stylist #3, sad but true. DE Regular, too early to tell if texture is corrected. 

I'm so ready to fall in the arms of a good stylist because I'm not a salon hopper.


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 - do you want to impress them with your length? If so, let your hair flow. If you don't care about impressing them with your length, then you know me - banana bun all day! My siggy is a banana bun so, you don't have to bun in a boring manner. Put some curls in and do a cute curly bun updo kind of style.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk is self relaxing out of the question?  When brainstorming even the nonsensical make it on the board...I'm probably over thinking here but is it possible that your PH levels have changed?  I remember reading that one's internal/self PH level can have an effect on how the relaxer takes


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> @Nix08 - do you want to impress them with your length? If so, let your hair flow. If you don't care about impressing them with your length, then you know me - banana bun all day! My siggy is a banana bun so, you don't have to bun in a boring manner. Put some curls in and do a cute curly bun updo kind of style.



See this is the thing...I want to impress with length but I don't feel it's at an impressive length yet so I am definitely leaning towards a banana clip bun just like in your siggy


----------



## Myjourney2009

faithVA said:


> As much information is available on this forum, it is amazing the frequency of doing the deed, causing  damage and Then asking for help. Its starting to seem like the same stories every week just different faces.



Its because folks are doing too much and dont listen to their hair.

In the beg of my hhj I did so much reading it was ridiculous. One thread led to another that answered another question.


----------



## divachyk

Myjourney2009 and faithVA - I read something serious too. I was glued to the screen. I lacked surfing skills in the beginning so I started some unnecessary threads a time or two but overall, the info is out there; applying it is yet another thing.

Nix08 - use to self relax way back when and overlapped like a nut; hair flourished though, not sure why and how I never ended up bald. I'm not opposed to self-relaxing but I want my hair corrected professionally first before I take on the challenge. I'm not opposed to getting my hair TUd at the salon. My personal goal is to learn how to self trim. That's first and foremost before moving back to self-relaxing. As for my ph level, I really don't think anything changed internally. I stretched to 16 weeks (kind of strategically left that out of the original post) and the stylist was unable to sift through the ng which = under processed. That was the turning point. The 2nd stylist refused to pull the relaxer down the shaft a little ways to correct the under processed areas because she didn't want to over process. While I respect that, I needed my hair corrected, hence the reason I'm now on stylist #3.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My new growth is getting thicker! Whoo hoo!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Whoop Whoop! I can finally make a decent size bun again!


----------



## faithVA

divachyk said:


> Prayer warriors - send up some prayers for the dh. It's time for his routine PET/CT scan (stomach cancer survivor). We go in the morning. Will be an exhausting day!!


 
Will keep you in prayer all day long. I know the day will be trying but I hope you enjoy spending the day with your dh as much as you can.


----------



## Softerlove

Wash day!  

I think I'm going to buy Roux porosity control.  My hair just doesn't feel the same right now.  It could be that over priced icky conditioner....

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## kandiekj100

Yeah, so I didn't end up doing the chunky braids. However, I did go up to 3 strands instead of my usual 2 strands and I like the thickness. But since I wound up using smaller sections I have not finished my hair. I did the front third of my hair and am wearing a beanie to cover my unfinished hair. 

I was already told I looked cute by one of my employees, so I am very excited (as I was worried they'd be able to see the HAM that is underneath 

I will do another 3rd of my hair tonight and finish up tomorrow.


----------



## winona

4 hours later and I am finally finishing crocheting my hair. I like it but next time I am definitely doing spring twists


----------



## chelleyrock

nicole625 said:


> Have you tried oiling the tips of your fingers before taking your twists down?



Yeah, I've tried that too.  I did get a chance to look at my ends a little more thoroughly last night and noticed SSKs.  I believe my denman's the culprit.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva

This -ish is bittersweet

On last Sunday, I claimed APL. My longest layer just made it. After years of struggling to get there, I made Apl!!!!!! I was so overjoyed that I kept pulling at the piece of hair to stretch it as far down as I could. When I let go, the ends of my hair were still in my hand, wrapped around my fingers and falling to the floor.  My ends were so damaged from the ammonia in the dye I used, and it was further damaged by my use of heat. I guess that was my cue to get a hair cut.

I got at least 3in. cut in the back and about 1-1.5in. in the front, giving me a blunt cut. All of my layers are gone except for my bang. It's what I've wanted for years, but I wasn't as prepared for it as I thought. I also got it dyed back to a soft black. Hopefully this time next year, I will be back to APL. I won't flat iron again until Spring 2012.  

SN: Mizani thermal spray stuff is pricey as all get out! However, that's the best heat protective spray I have had used on my hair.


----------



## divachyk

faithVA, thank you lady!

Ladies, today is a quick beanie kind of day. I am loving these things as hair accessories. I put a satin bonnet on first though so the beanie doesn't dry and/or break my hair.


----------



## KimPossibli

Wash day. Can't wait  

Gonna wash
Then deep condition while I clean the house..
Then rinse and get to twisting


----------



## NikkiQ

Had an amazing APL hair dream last night. I had been hiding my hair in braids for a while and took them out around Christmas. Well I went a salon (that's how I KNEW it was a dream) for a trim and professional flat iron job. After turning around in the chair to get a first look at my hair, it was sorta anti-climatic. I looked at it like "eh". When I got home to take my updates pics to post on here (of course) and compared them to the pics I took in June...I SCREAMED when I saw that my hair was APL!!!! God I hope that really happens.


----------



## Nix08

Compliment today from my Aunty  My hair is in a bun and she said that she can see that it's growing, unless I have a piece in there....Nope no piece just my hair


----------



## Nix08

divachyk LOOK at all of that HAIR on you!!!


----------



## Curlybeauty

I could cry right now 

My favorite DC by Komaza care the Intense Moisture might not be carried anymore 

That stuff was like crack for my hair!!!


----------



## Nayna

Curlybeauty said:


> I could cry right now
> 
> My favorite DC by Komaza care the Intense Moisture might not be carried anymore
> 
> That stuff was like crack for my hair!!!




I wonder if this happens to them regularly.  I used that conditioner a couple of years ago and then they told me they wouldn't be carrying it anymore.  Then I heard it was back in stock but I never bothered to ordered again.  Smh.  That's a really good conditioner too.


----------



## Aireen

Okay... I admit, I didn't do anything about my hair yesterday. I don't know what's wrong with me, maybe I'm too sad to be bothered about my hair. I don't feel sad though...   I was out a few days ago with my dry, post chlorine hair in a bun and I was thinking about what it would be like if I cut it super short this summer. Sigh, today is THE day that I have to do something to fix my hair.


----------



## winona

Alright in about 30mins I will do my first Crossfit Workout with my crochet braids.  I sure hope I dont look too crazy at the end


----------



## SuchaLady

Think I will finally buy some Caruso's. I once read somewhere that someone put a few drops of Lottabody into the water to hold the curls. I dont need two day hair. Im in college; I need 7 day hair!


----------



## Myjourney2009

SuchaLady said:


> Think I will finally buy some Caruso's. I once read somewhere that someone put a few drops of Lottabody into the water to hold the curls. I dont need two day hair. Im in college; I need 7 day hair!



This is what I do. I dont put a few drops. I have the large bottle and I put about a cap of it in the container and then filled up to the line with distilled water. It came out beautifully and all I did was use satin rollers to hold the look for the rest of the week.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I really wish people who have some wave left in their hair would stop calling it texlaxed. Relaxers are supposed to leave some texture behind,not relax bone straight. 

I've never had bone straight hair unless it was overlapped and smoothed within an inch of its life. That was many years ago at my worst.


I am not relaxed bone straight right now but dont consider myself texlaxed just plain ole relaxed.


----------



## SuchaLady

I also think I will begin to prick Vitamin E capsules and apply the gel to my edges.


----------



## Myjourney2009

This is the craziest way I've seen a texturizer applied.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vl4HnqjXv4&feature=related

Hey it works for her.


----------



## LadyRaider

Myjourney2009 said:


> This is the craziest way I've seen a texturizer applied.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vl4HnqjXv4&feature=related
> 
> Hey it works for her.



Is it wrong because she's just throwing it on there?


----------



## LadyRaider

...and why the heck is she putting it on her hair if the texture doesn't change much?


----------



## Myjourney2009

LadyRaider said:


> Is it wrong because she's just throwing it on there?



Thats not typically how its done. Like I said it works for her. If my natural pattern was as loose as hers that is probably how I would apply. It looks so easy.


----------



## Myjourney2009

LadyRaider said:


> ...and why the heck is she putting it on her hair if the texture doesn't change much?



She likes it like that. The change is from 3c to a 3b.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> She likes it like that. The change is from 3c to a 3b.



I'm subbed to her and personally I liked her natural 3c pattern better when she showed the picture.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> I'm subbed to her and personally I liked her natural 3c pattern better when she showed the picture.




I did not see her natural pattern. Which vid was it?


----------



## PPGbubbles

SuchaLady said:


> Think I will finally buy some Caruso's. I once read somewhere that someone put a few drops of* Lottabody into the water to hold the curls*. I dont need two day hair. Im in college; I need 7 day hair!


 

just learned something new!


----------



## LadyRaider

Myjourney2009 said:


> She likes it like that. The change is from 3c to a 3b.



She said it didn't matter if she missed a spot because her hair was about the same with or without the texturizer. So I was wondering why have it at all.

Meh. If I want bigger curls, I just do a braid out or a twist out.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> I did not see her natural pattern. Which vid was it?



Trying to find it. Gimme a sec.

EDIT: Whoa... found it on the first try... I don't even watch her that much. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCpjj8AT6Os&NR=1&feature=fvwp 

Put on 5:38.


----------



## LadyRaider

I like her big curls! ...oh well she just said what she had in that last video is a braid out. What did I say?

I know I'd screw that texturizer up. I'd want just slightly bigger curls and then end up with hair that looked just like it did when I had it relaxed before.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> Trying to find it. Gimme a sec.
> 
> EDIT: Whoa... found it on the first try... I don't even watch her that much.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCpjj8AT6Os&NR=1&feature=fvwp
> 
> Put on 5:38.



yeah her hair looks about the same she just removed the bulk.


----------



## Aireen

LadyRaider said:


> I like her big curls! ...oh well she just said what she had in that last video is a braid out. What did I say?
> 
> I know I'd screw that texturizer up. I'd want just slightly bigger curls and then end up with hair that looked just like it did when I had it relaxed before.



I like her hair too! Since her video is a beauty channel, she takes good care of her hair in my opinion. When she did the texturizer, the freshly done new growth looked drier to me than the rest of the hair.

I agree with you though, she could just do a braid out or twist out to get the hair she wants. Personally I like her hair but her natural hair seems even better and more healthy so it seems like she's breaking down her hair's bonds unnecessarily.


----------



## SheenaVee

Ugh, shrinkage really pisses me off. It's the *only* thing I hate about my hair. My hair is almost BSL (Or it might even be bsl now, I haven't done a length check in ages) so why the heck is it all the way at my neck when fully dry and only using conditioner? And I don't wanna have to stretch it out with heat all the time but I wanna SEE my length! *cries*

Felt good to get that out, at least.


----------



## newnyer

I am COMPLETELY bored with my hair. I want to go to a salon to get a cute style so bad but I'm constantly scared that they are either going to cut too much hair, or going to do something traumatic to me, or it all goes well & I damage it on my own in attempts to wear my fly hair out too often. I can't win!! This protective styling is for the birds. 

Sent from my MB200 using MB200


----------



## Myjourney2009

Sheena284 said:


> Ugh, shrinkage really pisses me off. It's the *only* thing I hate about my hair. My hair is almost BSL (Or it might even be bsl now, I haven't done a length check in ages) so why the heck is it all the way at my neck when fully dry and only using conditioner? And I don't wanna have to stretch it out with heat all the time but I wanna SEE my length! *cries*
> 
> Felt good to get that out, at least.



Thats the nature of curly hair.


----------



## -PYT

I never understand the complaints of shrinkage.  there are plenty of styles that stretch our hair without fear of heat damage that can make for big hair/length...imo


----------



## Aireen

Finally washed and conditioned my hair, it feels so good right now. I thought I'd have to condition for hours and use two different conditioners because of all the chlorine in my hair; I was smelling the chlorine during the first rinse. Everything turned out like how it would if I was washing my hair normally. Now I'm air-drying in a bun to have pretty curls with hold tomorrow, YAY!


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> Finally washed and conditioned my hair, it feels so good right now. I thought I'd have to condition for hours and use two different conditioners because of all the chlorine in my hair; I was smelling the chlorine during the first rinse. Everything turned out like how it would if I was washing my hair normally. Now I'm air-drying in a bun to have pretty curls with hold tomorrow, YAY!



yeah!!!

Take a pic I want to see the curls


----------



## Myjourney2009

This blogging thing is so tiring at times. 

Write a post. put up a pic blah blah blah. 

In the end it is worth it though.


----------



## SheenaVee

-PYT said:


> I never understand the complaints of shrinkage.  there are plenty of styles that stretch our hair without fear of heat damage that can make for big hair/length...imo



Not if you wanna wear a wash and go.


----------



## SheenaVee

And when I say use heat to stretch it out I don't mean straightening, I mean pulling on the hair and blowing the roots to stretch out the curl.

And why am I still awake?? I have to wake up for work in less than 5 hours.


----------



## choctaw

I am moving next week and packing ... why do I have an 18 gallon bin full of ayurvedic powders, herbs, oils and hair candy? I have not packed a single conditioner, shampoo, gel, etc. ... and there are more oils in the bathroom cabinet and refrigerator


----------



## Nix08

Myjourney2009 said:


> This blogging thing is so tiring at times.
> 
> Write a post. put up a pic blah blah blah.
> 
> In the end it is worth it though.



Myjourney2009 Blog...do YOU have a blog I may stalk


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nix08 said:


> Myjourney2009 Blog...do YOU have a blog I may stalk



Nix08

Yup its an LHCF blog

On the right of the avatar bar there is a blue number next to "blog entries" click that. Once on the page there is a left hand column in the middle of the page where the folders.

enjoy!!


----------



## WyrdWay

i just spent probably 2 hours putting some box braids in... and I'm nowhere near finished. And I just started taking them out... 

I think I will leave the front row, cornrowed a few inches back, in and leave the rest curly... my arms hurt too much to finish.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> yeah!!!
> 
> Take a pic I want to see the curls



Yep! I'll take pictures and mention you. I'll probably take pictures tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> Yep! I'll take pictures and mention you. I'll probably take pictures tomorrow or the next day.



Ok I guess I can wait. Enjoy those curls!!!


----------



## Lissa0821

I have been doing braidouts and twistouts for years, so why didn't it ever occur to me to not braid all the way to the end before putting on my perm rod until the other day.  One of the struggles I have had with this style is how tangled the very ends of my hair can get when I take it a loose the next day.  Now that issue is resolved with ends in tact, I just add a little bit of leave in and oil to the ends before rolling them and I am good to go.


----------



## adamson

I'm trying to stay on the 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' and 'keep it simple, stupid' train, but I want to try Fantasia IC gel on my hair. I probably won't, though, because I'm just wary of gels in my hair.


----------



## divachyk

Aireen, mention me too; I want to see pics.


----------



## SuchaLady

I dc'd in the middle of the week last week so I am going to keep my bun. Hopefully I will have a job interview to go on soon enough that will make me have to do something to my hair. I am thankful for my job but I cant deal with these people.


----------



## SuchaLady

I once posted in a thread and a poster mentioned something about gel ponytail holders. I am interested in some now but I dont feel like going back to the thread to see where she got them from :/


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Aireen, mention me too; I want to see pics.



Okiedokie.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Never got around to doing my set today. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Esthi777

Wondering if I should use my hot rollers instead of wet setting.  I'm getting a little lazy lately...


----------



## halee_J

My relaxed ends are loving Joico split end mender


----------



## leiah

My hair has finally gotten to a length where it has nice hang and isn't a big puffy mushroom

I swam at the beach today and my hair looked great when it dried


----------



## curlyninjagirl

I wonder if hair gets used to being treated a certain way.....If I all of a sudden use heat after avoiding it for years, is it gonna act a fool??


----------



## SheenaVee

*sigh* Curly hair products are so expensive.


----------



## Napp

i dont feel like taking care of my hair anymore.i cant wait to get my lacefront wig


----------



## divachyk

halee_J - are you relaxed ends feeling softer, stronger or something else?

SuchaLady - I've worn buns to interviews. To me, it looks professional. Keeps hair out of the way which is less of a distraction for you and the interviewer(s).


----------



## DeepBluSea

I'm mad that this seller on amazon has KC Knot Today listed for 7.99 but 16.49 for shipping and handling.  WTH?   They must be outta their mind.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Added a bit of lanolin to my oil mix and sealed with it tonight after I rinsed my hair....hair feels pretty nice...so far, so good.


Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## -PYT

All these unraveled ends I encountered after washing my twists today were annoying.


----------



## halee_J

divachyk, definitely stronger


----------



## SouthernStunner

did my 2 step henna/indigo this weekend, boy that grey was kicking.  didnt realize how much I had.  Overnight dc, air dried and now in 5 flat twist ready for work in the morning (Monday).  

I am officially tired


----------



## Myjourney2009

My DD told me she wants bangs. I said "why so you can sit there and comb them all dang day."

She started cracking up because she saw this quite often in school.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> My DD told me she wants bangs. I said "why so you can sit there and comb them all dang day."
> 
> She started cracking up because she saw this quite often in school.



HEY! There's a reason for all the combing! Bangs aren't easy to maintain, they have a mind of their own. Always misbehaving and what not. It looks like vanity but bangs really are bothersome, there's a thin line though.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> HEY! There's a reason for all the combing! Bangs aren't easy to maintain, they have a mind of their own. Always misbehaving and what not. It looks like vanity but bangs really are bothersome, there's a thin line though.



I hear what you are saying.
I had bangs as a youngin' and they were not bothersome for me.I feel all that combing makes me think they want too much attention.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> I hear what you are saying.
> I had bangs as a youngin' and they were not bothersome for me.I feel all that combing makes me think they want too much attention.



Yeah I see what you mean. It can be viewed both ways. In real life, I don't like being the center of attention 24/7 so it was a grooming issue more than a vanity issue.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> Yeah I see what you mean. It can be viewed both ways. In real life, I don't like being the center of attention 24/7 so it was a grooming issue more than a vanity issue.




Yeah I get it.

I don't want my DD being the center of attention so I will pass on a bang for her now. She is natural anyway and a bang would look ridiculous to me


----------



## KimPossibli

this kimmay tube leave in doesnt seem like anything special to me....
I'm going to use up the ingredients until they are gone but.. its meh.. to me..


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> Yeah I get it.
> 
> I don't want my DD being the center of attention so I will pass on a bang for her now. She is natural anyway and a bang would look ridiculous to me



  

Aw does she want to do that thing where people straighten the bang and leave the rest natural? I swear there was a thread about straight bangs and a puff in the back, talking about whether it was acceptable or not.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk I probably will wear my bun. My first day buns are awesome. Its those second and third day buns I can never pull off. Either that or I will do some curls.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> Aw does she want to do that thing where people straighten the bang and leave the rest natural? I swear there was a thread about straight bangs and a puff in the back, talking about whether it was acceptable or not.



She couldnt care less about the back she just wants a bang.

I dont know if its acceptable for afro textured hair or not because I've never seen it. I do know that hispanic girls do it all the time and no one says boo about it. 

I just dont think it will look nice


----------



## Shay72

WTH is 4c hair?I think I asked this before but I still don't know the answer.


----------



## divachyk

@Myjourney2009 - DD is getting bit by the hair bug. :0)
@Aireen - I had bangs but no true recollection of their neediness. Oh well.
@SuchaLady - well let us see that bangin' first day bun. Is your technique different after the first day for the bun to be different/not as pretty?


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> @Myjourney2009 - DD is getting bit by the hair bug. :0)
> @Aireen - I had bangs but no true recollection of their neediness. Oh well.
> @SuchaLady - well let us see that bangin' first day bun. Is your technique different after the first day for the bun to be different/not as pretty?



divachyk She has wanted one for a  few months now. She is not thinking about the entire head just the bangs. Most little girls around her age want one. I remember being 8 and I took my natural hair and did a paper bag roller to get one. It looked ridiculous and puffy ha ha


----------



## Nonie

Shay72 said:


> WTH is 4c hair?I think I asked this before but I still don't know the answer.



There's no such thing as 4c hair. After 4B hair was shown to have coils, folks who didn't believe their hair could do that called their hair CNapp or 4C. IMO, the hair they call 4C/CNapp is just manipulated 4B hair. People with 4B hair who care to grow it long do not keep letting their coils show but rather keep hair stretched and therefore showing no coils whatsoever. And because it's worn like that all the time, it appears to have no pattern...and therefore the 4C/CNapp name came to be.


----------



## Nonie

If your hair is twisted and you didn't braid the roots, then it's easy to think the loosening at the base is growth, when it's really just loosened twists. Same thing with braid extensions, just because you see a lot of unbraided hair at the base doesnt' mean you got growth. Extensions slide especially after washing. So wait to undo to really confirm growth; don't go by what you feel at the base.


----------



## SuchaLady

Some styles my hair reacts better when clean/completely wet and unfortunately the bun is one of them. Washing or wetting my hair everyday is not about to happen. 

PS. That hair in your siggy is drool worthy! You look like you are creeping up on waistlength!



divachyk said:


> @Myjourney2009 - DD is getting bit by the
> hair bug. :0)
> @Aireen - I had bangs but no true recollection of their neediness. Oh well.
> @SuchaLady - well let us see that bangin' first day bun. Is your technique different after the first day for the bun to be different/not as pretty?


----------



## Myjourney2009

SuchaLady said:


> Some styles my hair reacts better when clean/completely wet and unfortunately the bun is one of them. Washing or wetting my hair everyday is not about to happen.
> 
> PS. That hair in your siggy is drool worthy!* You look like you are creeping up on waistlength!*





divachyk

I said the same thing.


----------



## adamson

I need to work on growing my crown area out - atrocious breakage there -_____-


----------



## SuchaLady

About to go look for some hair styles on YouTube.


----------



## winona

SuchaLady

Have you tried the high bun. I do a super high banana clip bun.  It is really cute and I dont have to take it down at night because it is at the top of my head.  There is hardly any tension because of the banana clip and I only rinse my hair 2X a week.  This is not because I need to but because I workout alot and dont want the sweat just chillin up there



I had to ask my husband to block the website overnight so I could pull an all night study session.  I aced my test but it is a shame this website is so addicting I had to ask for an intervention hahahaha


----------



## mimi73

I am seriously considering getting a relaxer when I reach my goal length. I'm over the hair/work-out dance I have to do to look decent.

*sigh* while deep conditioning lol


----------



## DejaVu2

I am sooooooooooooo bored with short hair

I can't wait for my hair to grow longer.

GROW damn it GROW


----------



## winona

I think I am going to take out this protective early.  It is hot as a mutha up in here.  At least with my bun they are wet so the hot arz air feels bearable until they dry then I CoWash again.


----------



## SuchaLady

If I lived near a Dominican salon I would be set.  I would get a weekly roller wrap without blowing out the roots and call it a day. I do not enjoy doing my hair and nothing is wrong with that at all.


----------



## SuchaLady

winona I have and it was one of my longer lasting ones actually. I just feel like I get more breakage with a higher bun. Im sure its psychological though


----------



## Kurlee

coconut oil mixed with elucence MBC + kinky curly curling custard =  soft, shiny hair


----------



## SuchaLady

I am determined to get a decent rollerwrap/silk wrap. My hair thrives when my cuticle is flat and smooth. Off to Youtube


----------



## winona

SuchaLady said:


> winona I have and it was one of my longer lasting ones actually. I just feel like I get more breakage with a higher bun. Im sure its psychological though



o I probably should have read a little further  Hope you find a super easy PS


----------



## faithVA

SuchaLady said:


> I do not enjoy doing my hair and nothing is wrong with that at all.


 
SuchaLady, I agree with you. I enjoy doing my hair sometimes but sometimes I don't. Nothing wrong with letting someone else do it.


----------



## OndoGirl

So, I finally got bored enough and watched the documentary Good Hair by Chris Rock.  Meh.  Ready to watch something positive and uplifting now.  Oh wait, *** that - True Blood is coming on tonight!!


----------



## Lissa0821

I did prepoos with Aloe vera juice this week but I think I am going to ditch this and do honey prepoos instead.  It feels moisturized when I rinse my hair but later when it feels really dried out. Oh well!!!!!!!


----------



## faithVA

Lissa0821 said:


> I did prepoos with Aloe vera juice this week but I think I am going to ditch this and do honey prepoos instead. It feels moisturized when I rinse my hair but later when it feels really dried out. Oh well!!!!!!!


 
Lissa0821 - how do u do a honey prepoo


----------



## NappyNelle

I should get my sulfur oil and massage it into my scalp...


----------



## -PYT

why do these companies' banner ads for Jessicurl and Twisted Sista, etc have racially ambiguous/white women with loosely curled hair?  What gives?


----------



## Lissa0821

faithVA 

I usually warm about 2 tbsp of honey in a bowl first.  I divide my hair into four parts and dampen it with a little water.  I add the honey to my hair focusing on my ends and cover it with a shower cap for about 30 minutes.  It seems to soften and moisturize my ends for days.

I warm up the honey to keep it from lighten my hair.  You can add olive oil as well. 

Here is a youtube video from Marcherie which is where I got the idea about honey prepoo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl-wOCjhRig


----------



## faithVA

Lissa0821 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I usually warm about 2 tbsp of honey in a bowl first. I divide my hair into four parts and dampen it with a little water. I add the honey to my hair focusing on my ends and cover it with a shower cap for about 30 minutes. It seems to soften and moisturize my ends for days.
> 
> I warm up the honey to keep it from lighten my hair. You can add olive oil as well.
> 
> Here is a youtube video from Marcherie which is where I got the idea about honey prepoo.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl-wOCjhRig


 
Lissa0821 - Thanks for the video link. I can't imagine trying to get 2 TBSP of honey in my hair


----------



## taz007

Random thought ....

I wish someone would come over and blow dry/flat iron my hair for me!  I am getting tired just thinking about it.


----------



## Lissa0821

faithVA

You are welcome!!!!!!


----------



## Myjourney2009

-PYT said:


> why do these companies' banner ads for Jessicurl and Twisted Sista, etc have racially ambiguous/white women with loosely curled hair?  What gives?



That is their target market.


----------



## cutenss

SMDH at some of the comments on this board.


----------



## winona

My hubby and I are on a healthy lifestyle journey together 

Y did this fool just say he gets a bigger icee because he is older lmbo he is only 5.5 months older than me hahahahaha


----------



## SuchaLady

Pretty Dimples' videos always make me want to go natural. I aint even about to play myself for the fool  She is a professional hair stylist.


----------



## faithVA

I bought a new satin bonnet because my old one is ready to rest in peace. OMG this one is sooo tight. There is no way I can sleep in it. Have to figure out a way to break it in but not on my head.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> She couldnt care less about the back she just wants a bang.
> 
> I dont know if its acceptable for afro textured hair or not because I've never seen it. I do know that hispanic girls do it all the time and no one says boo about it.
> 
> I just dont think it will look nice





Myjourney2009 said:


> divachyk She has wanted one for a  few months now. She is not thinking about the entire head just the bangs. Most little girls around her age want one. I remember being 8 and I took my natural hair and did a paper bag roller to get one. It looked ridiculous and puffy ha ha



Myjourney2009, I don't think it looks good or bad, just odd. I wouldn't do it on my head. Girls that I went to highschool with did both; taking natural hair without straightening and using it as a bang by curling it some way and making it puffy, or having the back kinky or curly while having the bangs straight. Like I said, just odd.  I don't even fancy it on braidouts much. It's youthful though so I don't think much of it if I see it. It can look "good", I just wouldn't do it.

Speaking of bangs, the only real pet peeve I have concerning them are when they're STIFF. I get that sometimes it's a mistake but people who continue to rock the stiff bang that has no movement in a hurricane kills me.

^ No one hate on me, I'm very vocal.

Oh and when people relax the bang but keep the back natural:    

^ Not a pet peeve but it always has me falling OUT.



divachyk said:


> @Aireen - I had bangs but no true recollection of their neediness. Oh well.



Okay, divachyk.  I retract my statement about my bangs solely just being bothersome, maybe vanity played a part too?


----------



## SherylsTresses

erplexed I have four flat irons now and rarely flat iron. 

Fhi Platform
Chi Farouk
Maxiglide
Conair Steam Straightener


----------



## Aireen

SherylsTresses said:


> erplexed I have four flat irons now and rarely flat iron.
> 
> Fhi Platform
> Chi Farouk
> Maxiglide
> Conair Steam Straightener



Dang! I have a flat iron and curling iron and don't intend to use them so I feel guilty too. Why don't you lend them out or offer to do someone's hair every once in a while?


----------



## Nonie

SherylsTresses Your bun is so pretty! :notworthy


----------



## divachyk

Nonie said:


> @SherylsTresses Your bun is so pretty! :notworthy


I second that Nonie and SherylsTresses.


----------



## Nonie

InsertCleverNameHere I love your siggy "double the natural, double the fun". Too cute!


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere

Nonie Thank you!


----------



## LadyRaider

I read Hair Rules by Anthony Dickey, and it said in the book that temporary rinses end up being permanent on gray hair. So if you are coloring to hide gray hair, use temporary rinses because there are no chemicals.

Say wha... I'm SO trying this as soon as I need to do a touch up (which is probably pretty soon!)


----------



## halee_J

10 months post today


----------



## Evolving78

i wish someone would come over and detangle and wash my hair.  they can twist it up too if they like.

my looked a hot mess today at work.  yesterday was my first bad hair day all day.  i was able to get half of it in a banana clip.  i guess around this time next year, i will be able to get all of my hair in a banana clip.


----------



## charislibra

Still not dry 12 hours later  Puff it.


----------



## Evolving78

the product junkie in me strikes again.  i have been avoiding SheScentIt for the longest, but i am a sucker for products that smell like cookies, coconut, bananas, chocolate, pumpkin spice, etc...  i will be ordering very soon!


----------



## Myjourney2009

shortdub78 said:


> the product junkie in me strikes again.  i have been avoiding SheScentIt for the longest, but i am a sucker for products that smell like cookies, coconut, bananas, chocolate, pumpkin spice, etc...  i will be ordering very soon!



I'm the total opposite I cant stand scents like that. I think I could deal a bit with coconut but that is the extent. I dont even like eating banana flavored food (I do eat banana muffins though) so you get the idea LOL.


----------



## faithVA

If it wasn't for LHCF I probably wouldn't know what a lace front looks like. Saw my 2nd one on Friday. It reminds me of Eddie the Monster or the characters in the Planet of the Apes. That probably isn't the look they are going for


----------



## winona

Oooo y Ulta must u tempt me with a 20% off entire purchase coupon during a liter sale.  Alas I must pass b4 the hubby gets irritated


----------



## divachyk

Yay @halee_J - continue growing/going strong. 

Some days I want a hair escape and yell out...I have more depth to me than just my hair. A few select ppl at work love talking about my hair. I'm definitely not trying to sound like all those random weave check threads (because I usually roll my eyes at those threads). That's not it. These handful of ppl just love talking about....how do you do this and that to your hair. They stay asking me hair advice. Some days I'm just not with all the question asking...I do have real work to do. I just want to yell out, ask your stylist, don't ask me. I think they get the hint when I give them super short answers, they usually go away and leave me alone.


----------



## Arian

I'll be 10 months fully natural on Wednesday...saw a natural today and she was wearing the famous wash n go with the part in the middle...her hang time was magnificent...Then started thinking, Am I on the right track?  Am I where a typical natural is supposed to be after 10 months?...I guess technically, I have been growing my hair out for 20 months, since I cut at 10 months...so that equates to a year and 8 months of growth...why do I feel like I'm not getting anywhere??


----------



## curlyninjagirl

Just found my official replacement for my fave (clarifying) shampoo. Was sooooooo hurt that Pantene's clarifying shampoo was discontinued. I decided to bring my beloved yet empty bottle of shampoo with me (for the list of ingredients) to Walmart and spent 20 minutes comparing shampoos. Finally found that Aussie Aussome Volume shampoo's ingredients are an identical match, they even smell similar! (Who copied who??) Sooooo happy....just hope it works the same...


----------



## faithVA

curlyninjagirl said:


> Just found my official replacement for my fave (clarifying) shampoo. Was sooooooo hurt that Pantene's clarifying shampoo was discontinued. I decided to bring my beloved yet empty bottle of shampoo with me (for the list of ingredients) to Walmart and spent 20 minutes comparing shampoos. Finally found that Aussie Aussome Volume shampoo's ingredients are an identical match, they even smell similar! (Who copied who??) Sooooo happy....just hope it works the same...


 
curlyninjagirl - I think "ninja" sounds appropriate. You were on a serious mission. That shampoo didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Nonie

Question: What is TWA?

Answer: Teeny Weeny Afro.

Two weeks later, same inquirer...

Q: Can someone please tell me exactly what TWA stands for?

A:    



*sigh* Such a nice balmy day today, init?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Taking cornrows without any extensions is still a beyotch. How am I going to survive this summer if I continue to use this as a protective style?


----------



## Kerryann

i dont know how the heck people can stay weave up in the summer it is hot as all hell outside good god


----------



## Nonie

Kerryann said:


> i dont know how the heck people can stay weave up in the summer it is hot as all hell outside good god


Kerryann, I don't either. 

Don't tell anyone but forget the weave, Nonie wears a plastic cap under headwraps.


----------



## Kerryann

Nonie said:


> Kerryann, I don't either.
> 
> Don't tell anyone but forget the weave, Nonie wears a plastic cap under headwraps.



  Nonie you are crazy i have these braids in and im sweating up a storm im telling you you are good not me


----------



## halee_J

Didn't think my hair liked cheapie rinse-out conditioners, but I am just in love with HE color me happy


----------



## NikkiQ

I can't STAND these fuzzy ends on my braids. This is driving me banana hammock!!!


----------



## Myjourney2009

NikkiQ said:


> I can't STAND these fuzzy ends on my braids. This is driving me *banana hammock*!!!



Scrubs reference anyone.

I am using this one


----------



## Myjourney2009

Attempted a rollerset today. 

I got curls but the back is not looking as smooth. 

Next time I am going to pre part the sections and start from the back.


----------



## sweetlaughter

my coworker's daughter just did a BC and i could not be happier for her. of course i sat there biting my tongue to keep from scaring her off by talking about healthy hair practices and the forum. lol.


----------



## adamson

I came up with a new hair goal today - over my boobs in the front. Even though my hair is nowhere near that length.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

I can't wait until December so I can finally reach my goal. And do a blunt cut/trim at  full WL. I haven't trimmed since December 2008 so I need it.


----------



## Saga

*My order of chlorella just came in today!!!!! :reddancer:*


----------



## divachyk

Tiiva Naturals DC is a nope. Nada. It's a wrap. Thankfully I purchased it when it was on sale.


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb loving your pigtails


----------



## Myjourney2009

Its so funny how some strategically placed curls can make a man stop dead n his tracks. 

I do like the attention too. I just chuckle inside.


----------



## divachyk

Get it MJ (Myjourney2009)


----------



## Aireen

Your bun divachyk = :lovedrool: :lovedrool: :lovedrool:


----------



## divachyk

Thank you @Aireen. It was quick  today if I must say so. lol. ETA: It was so  that I had to take a pic while it still looked fresh (was at work).


----------



## sunnieb

Thanks Nix08!  There's a member here who had a pigtail pic in her siggy and I couldn't wait for the day that I'd be able to do that!


----------



## divachyk

Cayute sunnieb


----------



## Damaged but not out

Soooo uhmm i'm going to the aveda salon tomorrow, will be getting a blow out perhaps a flat iron!


----------



## NikkiQ

Just applied my Bee Mine sulfur for the first time this year. Its on like hot buttered popcorn! If I want to be remotely close to APL by Dec 2011/Jan 2012...no more shuckin and jivin.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## NikkiGirl

Damaged but not out said:


> Soooo uhmm i'm going to the aveda salon tomorrow, will be getting a blow out perhaps a flat iron!



Please post pics!


----------



## Aireen

I want a fresh cut, like a half an inch to an inch of hair cut off.


----------



## NappyNelle

Why is FedEx taking so dang long to deliver my steamer?! *side-eye*


----------



## kandiekj100

Having these MBL yarn braids made me realize that updos are so much more fun with thicker and longer hair. Besides the hair getting caught in things, I can see why alot of the MBL and beyond ladies really like to PS the majority of the time.


----------



## Damaged but not out

so how dumb would it be to get a blow out and possible press in 92%humidity. 


I will tell u later!


----------



## KimPossibli

I want to get more shrinkage in my twistout


----------



## NikkiQ

Itgirl said:


> I want to get more shrinkage in my twistout


 

You *WANT* more shrinkage? ¿que?


----------



## KimPossibli

It gives me the illusion of a very short cut..which I like

my hair is 3 inches and I find when its stretched out it looks a bit porcupiney

I do my twists wet but they are still a bit too stretched out for what I am trying to acheive


----------



## NikkiQ

Itgirl said:


> It gives me the illusion of a very short cut..which I like
> 
> my hair is 3 inches and I find when its stretched out it looks a bit porcupiney
> 
> I do my twists wet but they are still a bit too stretched out for what I am trying to acheive


 
Man I wish I had that problem. Too stretched out. Bleh! Wanna trade?? It doesn't matter what I do, my hair shrinks like crazy lol


----------



## divachyk

Today I'm rocking a juicy side bun. I  juicy buns.


----------



## Darenia

I want relaxed hair on weekdays and natural hair on the weekends.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> Today I'm rocking a juicy side bun. I  juicy buns.



divachyk Pics!!!!!


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 - same as yesterday (the one in my avatar) but it's on the side. I'll try to snap a pic during lunch. I suck at self pics. BTW, loving your bun!


----------



## KimPossibli

NikkiQ

yup I'll take your length and you can have my 3 inches....


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> @Nix08 - same as yesterday (the one in my avatar) but it's on the side. I'll try to snap a pic during lunch. I suck at self pics. *BTW, loving your bun!*



Thanks It is a divachyk inspired banana clip bun

The bun in your avatar is on simply air dried hair or did you do something else.  All these bun questions, I guess I'm starting to like them more and more...especially done with the banana clip


----------



## Nonie

@Itgirl, so twist on dry then wash the twists. Or rewet them after you twist on wet and then towel dry, before letting them airdry. I bet you'll have the most shrunken twists (and resulting twistout) you ever had.


----------



## KimPossibli

Nonie

I have thought about that and I will likely try it next wash day

The reason I hesitate is because I anticipate washing the twist after will make them fuzzier and therefore the twistout fuzzier

and I add leave in and gel while twisting to make the twistout hold during the week and washing after would wash out the products


----------



## Nonie

Itgirl said:


> @Nonie
> 
> I have thought about that and I will likely try it next wash day
> 
> The reason I hesitate is because I anticipate washing the twist after will make them fuzzier and therefore the twistout fuzzier
> 
> and I add leave in and gel while twisting to make the twistout hold during the week and washing after would wash out the products



Itgirl I don't think one wash will make them fuzzy, unless you don't do good twists or you're rough with them. And I didn't even mean "wash" like trying to get dirt out. I meant, wet them...like dunk them in water and then towel dry. Or CW....Smooth conditioner over them and rinse. 

If you twist the way I keep preaching, bottom pics show how the twists look after the first CW:


----------



## KimPossibli

Nonie

I dont do good twists.. lol I am relearning 

I wouldnt mind if you link to how you twist...please 
I might do an oil rinse coat them in oil and then in water...


----------



## Evolving78

Itgirl said:


> It gives me the illusion of a very short cut..which I like
> 
> my hair is 3 inches and I find when its stretched out it looks a bit porcupiney
> 
> I do my twists wet but they are still a bit too stretched out for what I am trying to acheive



spritz with a glycerin-based spray.  that will help.


----------



## LadyRaider

Damaged but not out said:


> so how dumb would it be to get a blow out and possible press in 92%humidity.
> 
> 
> I will tell u later!




9.5 on the dumb scale. Sorry.


----------



## winona

So I just spoke Jane Carter from janecartersolutions.  She is the sweetest person EVA.  I cant wait to try her products


----------



## Nonie

Itgirl said:


> @Nonie
> 
> I dont do good twists.. lol I am relearning
> 
> I wouldnt mind if you link to how you twist...please
> I might do an oil rinse coat them in oil and then in water...



Itgirl Here's the slow demo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-PPsh1_Np0

Here's how it'll go once you master it; it doesn't have to be as slow as the demo makes it seem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm0c7KPcj08


----------



## Evolving78

i called myself detangling my hair Sunday, but i didn't wash.  now it's Tuesday and i am going to have to do it all over again.  i have my hair in six sections and i found 20 shed hairs in one. (yes i counted)


----------



## KimPossibli

shortdub78

Just glycerin and water or a care free curl type of spray?


----------



## Evolving78

Itgirl said:


> shortdub78
> 
> Just glycerin and water or a care free curl type of spray?



i would do just glycerin and water.  sprays i like to use are Oyin Juices and Berries or Jane Carter leave-in


----------



## mimi73

Today was a better wash day.


----------



## ChelzBoo

transitioning is definitely not for the faint of heart. im going on month 9 and this aint no joke!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

For the first time, I rocked my transitioning 'fro (after having cornrows for three weeks), a yellow minidress, and pink flip-flops while walking to the mailbox in the McYT of the McYT suburbs of L.A. where I live. 

I loved it!!!! I felt free. I had a few of them doing double takes and I didn't care.

I can't wait until my hair is fully natural.


----------



## -PYT

I love pulling out shed hairs   I get a weird satisfaction from it


----------



## againstallodds

I've had it up to HERE with my itchy scalp lol. I swear pre-pooing with jojoba, eucalyptus, and lavender oil is the only thing that calls my scalp, but I just want my scalp to be all better NOW 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 - this is the best I could do with self-pic, low-lighting, and trying to sneak a pic at lunch in between folk knocking on my door. Whew!

Air dried hair only, with leave-ins of course but its not roller set or anything. For a full swirly like bun, I will roller set my hair, wear that for a few days and then bun on an old roller set. Gives it a cinnamon bun like appearance.


----------



## ATLcutey20

As much as I love Vatika oil, I'm tired of having to heat the bottle every day to melt it. I think after this bottle is done, I'm going to buy grapeseed oil to seal my hair.


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss




----------



## Nonie

divachyk said:


> Tiiva Naturals DC is a nope. Nada. It's a wrap. Thankfully I purchased it when it was on sale.



@divachyk, what didn't you like? I ask coz I randomly came across a YT-er raving about the line (can't remember what product)...so just curious to hear from someone I actually am familiar with...and whom I'm sure speaks LHCF. So spill! oke:

ETA Prelude to a Kiss....  Too funnyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> @Nix08 - this is the best I could do with self-pic, low-lighting, and trying to sneak a pic at lunch in between folk knocking on my door. Whew!
> 
> Air dried hair only, with leave-ins of course but its not roller set or anything. For a full swirly like bun, I will roller set my hair, wear that for a few days and then bun on an old roller set. Gives it a cinnamon bun like appearance.



It sure does look like yummy cinnamon bun and I should know, I just had one  I can't wait to receive my order of small banana clips

And you ARE good at self pics!


----------



## Evolving78

i don't like Kimmaytube's leave-in.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Discovered Liquid lanolin is a bit too good at sealing (dried out my hair), so I'l be saving it for when I straighten later this Fall to see how it works on reversion...


----------



## winona

So yeah after yet another 100 degree here in TX I had to take out my crochet braids.  After the workout today I thought I was going to freakin pass the HE!! out.  I am going to reinstall around late September.  WTH was I thinking anyway.


----------



## Kerryann

UUUUGGGGGHHHHH  hair


----------



## Simply_elle

I really really like my new foil conditioning cap... However my dad is calling me "jiffy pop" and laughing every time I walk in the room :s LOL!


----------



## shasha8685

Sometimes I wish my hair grew at the same rate.


I have some patches of hair at BSL while the others want to be punks and not be there yet. Grrrrr......


----------



## adamson

My mom still wants me to straighten my hair. I just did box braids today and she is mad dogging me!!!!! because I said that I would straighten my hair, but it's too hot for that [email protected]#$!

You'd think I was doing something ~crazy~ with my hair or something. She is really mad, though. Saying things like, "You promised" and "I can't trust you for anything". DRAMATIC


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

adamson said:


> My mom still wants me to straighten my hair. I just did box braids today and she is mad dogging me!!!!! because I said that I would straighten my hair, but it's too hot for that [email protected]#$!
> 
> You'd think I was doing something ~crazy~ with my hair or something. She is really mad, though. Saying things like, "You promised" and "I can't trust you for anything". DRAMATIC



Stick to your guns, she'll live.


----------



## SuchaLady

Why wont my hair lay down? I dont understand. It always looks fuzzy. People transition and stretch and get smoother ponytails than I do. I dont understand. :/


----------



## SuchaLady

On ebay looking for banana clips. Why cant I find the smaller ones? I think those would work best for me.


----------



## winona

SuchaLady

mini banana clips 
http://www.myheadcoverings.com/head...p&ProdSort=3&page=2&idCategory=58&viewAll=yes


----------



## SuchaLady

winona Thank you soo much! For some reason I am thinking smaller = more snug pony and bigger = looser pony. Is there any truth to this? I will more than likely order one of both either way just to try. 



winona said:


> @SuchaLady
> 
> mini banana clips
> http://www.myheadcoverings.com/head...p&ProdSort=3&page=2&idCategory=58&viewAll=yes


----------



## SuchaLady

I also need to get a SOFT boar brush. I went one step in the right direction by getting my boar bristle brush last year but now I need a soft one. I have to baby my edges; having eczema on your hairline sucks butt :'(


----------



## Mische

-PYT said:


> I love pulling out shed hairs   I get a weird satisfaction from it


I thought this was just me! I'm detangling on dry hair right now and pulling out the shed hairs is so satisfying. I almost love it too much though, because sometimes I think I see a shed hair and I end up plucking off a tiny piece of a nonshed strand. Oops.


----------



## SuchaLady

These look ponytail friendly. I never could figure out how they work though. 

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=FDUmTsTCFqHw0gHv9NjHCg&ved=0CFMQ8wIwCA#


----------



## winona

SuchaLady said:


> winona Thank you soo much! For some reason I am thinking smaller = more snug pony and bigger = looser pony. Is there any truth to this? I will more than likely order one of both either way just to try.



SuchaLady
I ordered some of the smaller ones for the girls at the emergency shelter.  They are really small (put both index fingers together and count 4 sections).  I can't remember if you are relaxed/texlaxed/natural/other but the less dense your hair the smaller I would go.  I am natural with BKT and I like the elle from Ulta because I can cover it pretty easily(rounded) and it is very sturdy(thick plastic).


----------



## SuchaLady

winona I am relaxed and have thick hair but I know for a fact it doesnt compare to naturals that use the larger ones.  I will look into the one from Ulta. I need to run in there anyway, I am interested in trying Kenra 




winona said:


> @SuchaLady
> I ordered some of the smaller ones for the girls at the emergency shelter. They are really small (put both index fingers together and count 4 sections). I can't remember if you are relaxed/texlaxed/natural/other but the less dense your hair the smaller I would go. I am natural with BKT and I like the elle from Ulta because I can cover it pretty easily(rounded) and it is very sturdy(thick plastic).


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady, I always order from this vendor.

Nix08, thank you much. You know how to work that bun too now!  Did you order your banana clips.

I also bun with the u-shape clip...it's the clip I've used in today's and yesterday's juicy juicy bun. It doesn't pinch the hair as tightly, thus the bun looks a bit more juicy. I've also worn the clip without making a juicy bun. Pic located here. Here's a link with various clips I've purchased. Hope the links still work.

P.S. Don't buy up all those u-shaped clips! I'mma need some more soon. 

Nonie - Tiiva mini review.


----------



## SuchaLady

Oh thanks! Im going to have a vast assortment of colors thanks to you and winona



divachyk said:


> @SuchaLady, I always order from this vendor.
> 
> @Nix08, thank you much. You know how to work that bun too now!  Did you order your banana clips.
> 
> I also bun with the u-shape clip...it's the clip I've used in today's and yesterday's juicy juicy bun. It doesn't pinch the hair as tightly, thus the bun looks a bit more juicy. I've also worn the clip without making a juicy bun. Pic located here. Here's a link with various clips I've purchased. Hope the links still work.
> 
> P.S. Don't buy up all those u-shaped clips! I'mma need some more soon.
> 
> @Nonie - Tiiva mini review.


----------



## NikkiQ

All this talk about buns and clips and clamps and juicyness makes me want to try to banana clip my hair. Bun...? Not quite. Cute little banana clip puff maybe


----------



## divachyk

@NikkiQ - shoot, do it do it do it do it....we'll cheer you on and dare someone to say something to you. Banana bunning is fun for me. I like it way better than the stocking ponytail thingy I was doing last year. Slathering the stocking in condish just became so annoying. I occasionally use the stocking every now and then but not often. Banana clips come in different sizes/colors/shapes that it keeps it fresh for me. Half the time, my clip isn't seen but I know what it looks like but it's still fun.


----------



## NikkiQ

divachyk I'll probably do a braid out banana clip puff after I take these Celie braids out. Hopefully they last me until next weekend.


----------



## winona

divachyk said:


> SuchaLady, I always order from this vendor.
> 
> Nix08, thank you much. You know how to work that bun too now!  Did you order your banana clips.
> 
> I also bun with the u-shape clip...it's the clip I've used in today's and yesterday's juicy juicy bun. It doesn't pinch the hair as tightly, thus the bun looks a bit more juicy. I've also worn the clip without making a juicy bun. Pic located here. Here's a link with various clips I've purchased. Hope the links still work.
> 
> P.S. Don't buy up all those u-shaped clips! I'mma need some more soon.



Thanks off to look at more accessories 


----------



## destine2grow

I am kinda feeling my TWA this time around!!


----------



## adamson

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Stick to your guns, she'll live.



I know. I'm just trying to ignore her (in regards to this) for the time being. Makes for some funny moments, though.


----------



## divachyk

MyAngelEyez~C~U - nice hair in your siggy.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk I sure did order them and I am bidding on another set that I hope to use on dd.  Thanks for the links  It's funny, before you talking about banana clip buns, I always wondered who on earth used these things


----------



## youwillrise

did my first wash/shake and go in a lonnnng time. did the usual - raked and smoothed conditioner through my hair, the raked and smoothed some product on top (ag recoil which ive had for a while mixed w/ oyin burnt sugar pomade)

I shake with the products on and then i rinse with cold water and shake under the water and a little out of the shower.

usually a fairly quick process for me...just not a style that i like to do often because of the possible consequences haha (tangling)


----------



## winona

Making lotions, infused oils and butters this morning  I love this stuff


----------



## KimPossibli

I wish this lady would stop telling me...

Topical potions grow your hair
Braids grow your hair
Relaxer grows your hair
Dandruff means hair is growing
I need to use natural /organic products because I'm natural
There is prescribed time to wash your hair
Trimming your hair makes it grow faster

she is just full of all types of ish..


----------



## Darenia

Nix08 said:


> @divachyk I sure did order them and I am bidding on another set that I hope to use on dd. Thanks for the links It's funny, *before you talking about banana clip buns, I always wondered who on earth used these things*


 
Ditto.


----------



## Evolving78

i just stalked Ms-gg's fotki!  wish my hair could be full and plump like hers.... oh well, not gonna happen so be happy with what i got!

oh and i used grease on my hair today.  that's right grease.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> i just stalked Ms-gg's fotki! wish my hair could be full and plump like hers.... oh well, not gonna happen so be happy with what i got!
> 
> *oh and i used grease on my hair today. that's right grease.*


 
bum bum BUM!!!!!


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> i just stalked Ms-gg's fotki! wish my hair could be full and plump like hers.... oh well, not gonna happen so be happy with what i got!
> 
> oh and i used grease on my hair today. that's right grease.


 


NikkiQ said:


> bum bum BUM!!!!!


 
OMG, We are going to need to do an intervention.  

Did you seal with grease? or where you trying to achieve some type of style? What type of grease? Chicken grease? Porkchop grease? or just some dax? or Blue Magic?


----------



## Dreamer48

My puff looks ugly. I used to rock the cutest puffs, but now they never look good. 

I need to protect my hair from this crazy heat wave. I think I'll twist my hair and keep it in a bun for awhile.


----------



## AnitaTheLengths

Still cornrowed under my short wig. Now its getting to hot for wigs in Fl. I think I'll put it in a bun next week, but its growing so good under this hot  behind wig!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

divachyk said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U - nice hair in your siggy.



Thanks divachyk!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 and Darenia - lol; last year I thought the same but there are several members that use them. Was a thread about it a time or two.


----------



## SuchaLady

Job interview tomorrow! Praying I get it!


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA
i used Africa's Best Super Gro hair and scalp conditioner. it's got the herbs in it too!   and i put some on my scalp too!   yes i sealed my ends with it when i was taking my twists down.  i found it under the cabinet.  i didn't have any hair products in the bathroom on the main floor!  please don't come and get me!  i'll change!



faithVA said:


> OMG, We are going to need to do an intervention.
> 
> Did you seal with grease? or where you trying to achieve some type of style? What type of grease? Chicken grease? Porkchop grease? or just some dax? or Blue Magic?


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA
> i used Africa's Best Super Gro hair and scalp conditioner. it's got the herbs in it too!  and i put some on my scalp too!  yes i sealed my ends with it when i was taking my twists down. i found it under the cabinet. i didn't have any hair products in the bathroom on the main floor! please don't come and get me! i'll change!


 
shortdub78,

Well make sure you get an SOS soap pad, some back up brillo pads, some regular vinegar, some apple cider vinegar, some castille soap, some clarifying poo, a clarifying conditioner and backing soda so you can get it all off your scalp. Wouldn't want your pores to get blocked and your head swell up. Just looking out for you. Read your grease intervention recovery handbook if you have any questions.


----------



## NJoy

STILL braiding and tucking my twists in the back beneath a baggy at night.  When will I LEARN!!!! Shed hairs slide down (somehow) and tangle my braids/twists together.   Note to self: Get creative and stop being so lazy. Gonna try rolling my ends instead.


----------



## Evolving78

I died!   



faithVA said:


> shortdub78,
> 
> Well make sure you get an SOS soap pad, some back up brillo pads, some regular vinegar, some apple cider vinegar, some castille soap, some clarifying poo, a clarifying conditioner and backing soda so you can get it all off your scalp. Wouldn't want your pores to get blocked and your head swell up. Just looking out for you. Read your grease intervention recovery handbook if you have any questions.


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> I died!


 
shortdub78, I'm glad you caught the humor. I am as sleepy as I don't know what so my humor is drier than usual but obviously still sarcastic.


----------



## faithVA

I miss blogging even if I was just rambling. But it's hard to find anything to blog about when your hair is up in extensions. I will have my hair out for 2 weeks, is that long enough? erplexed


----------



## Minty

I don't know what I was thinking, but I spoke it, I'll stick with my decision, I'll be content with it. I'm not relaxing anymore.


----------



## blackberry815

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I don't know what I was thinking, but I spoke it, I'll stick with my decision, I'll be content with it. I'm not relaxing anymore.


Congrats on your new journey 


Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Evolving78

this loose hair is for the birds.  i really need to consider going back to locs.  i am trying to get to wear my hair in a ponytail or a BAA, but all of this is getting on my nerves.  i look like a wild crack head with a failed attempt at a twist out.  i take pics and get upset with myself that i thought i was decent enough to leave the house.  it's in a frohawk right now, but i need another style.


----------



## divachyk

Mon - middle. Tues - left. Wed - right. Tomorrow - to be determined. Fri - I'm off so not much of anything. Here's my bun today. Pretty much the same look but different placement of bun.


----------



## Minty

Thanks hun.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

faithVA said:


> shortdub78,
> 
> Well make sure you get an SOS soap pad, some back up brillo pads, some regular vinegar, some apple cider vinegar, some castille soap, some clarifying poo, a clarifying conditioner and backing soda so you can get it all off your scalp. Wouldn't want your pores to get blocked and your head swell up. Just looking out for you. Read your grease intervention recovery handbook if you have any questions.



ROFLMAO....


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

SO has duty tonight (military) so I'm gonna have stinky sulfur head ALLLLLllllllll night!!! Gotta love nights alone.


----------



## NappyNelle

I am taking my sweet time to remove my twists. Patience is key Nelle; don't rip through your hair like you usually do!


----------



## danigurl18

I need bigger processing caps. My hair is getting too big for this little thing!


----------



## SuchMagnificent

this is so pretty to me..

Keri Hilson Highlight's

Ive caught the highlight bug..I want color!


Vanessa Simmons Highlights

Kelly Rowland

Kelly Rowland


----------



## SuchaLady

@divachyk What do you slick your hair back with? Not a hair looks out of place. My hair stays slick for maybe an hour. When I left the house it was nice and laid down. Now I look like Fuzzy Wuzzy the Teddy Bear  But I think my hair just likes to suck in humidity. 



divachyk said:


> Mon - middle. Tues - left. Wed - right. Tomorrow - to be determined. Fri - I'm off so not much of anything. Here's my bun today. Pretty much the same look but different placement of bun.


----------



## adamson

Trimmed my ends for the very first time today. It was pretty exciting (not). Just a slight dusting but it's strange to look at the splits, one-by-one O_O


----------



## Lissa0821

I think I am officially over prepooing my hair.  I find my hair looks and feels it best when I wash with ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo followed by a moisturizing shampoo.  I moisturize and seal my hair every night and baggy my ends twice a week as well.  My hair doesn't stand a chance of drying out, so I am skipping this step for the next weeks with an watchful eye on my hair.  It is time to condense my wash day process.


----------



## allmundjoi

Cowashed hair w/TJ tea tree oil treat, rinse with very dilute acv, moisturize with KCKT/GDLI/olive oil, seal with hemp seed oil/shea butter. While watching 'Should I Smoke Dope' on DVR. Interesting tv documentary.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> @divachyk What do you slick your hair back with? Not a hair looks out of place. My hair stays slick for maybe an hour. When I left the house it was nice and laid down. Now I look like Fuzzy Wuzzy the Teddy Bear  But I think my hair just likes to suck in humidity.


SuchaLady - I don't use anything particular to slick the hair down. I always sleep with my hair nicely positioned for the next day's style. I don't overnight bun but I do use Bee Mine Curly Butter on the nape/edges. The catch to the neat, slicked down look is taking a fine tooth comb and racking it across the top layers of the hair to smooth it down. I use a hair net on the bun. Did that help?


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk Hmm I never even thought about using a fine tooth comb! I must try that. Im going to buy a few more from Sally's (am I the only one that didnt know fine tooth combs came in so many sizes? Some of those teeth I was just like what the heck is the point of that) I gotta baby my edges on my right side though because I have eczema on my hair line and it leaves them thin. Lucky me right? 



divachyk said:


> @SuchaLady - I don't use anything particular to slick the hair down. I always sleep with my hair nicely positioned for the next day's style. I don't overnight bun but I do use Bee Mine Curly Butter on the nape/edges. The catch to the neat, slicked down look is taking a fine tooth comb and racking it across the top layers of the hair to smooth it down. I use a hair net on the bun. Did that help?


----------



## KimPossibli

Cant wait for wash day tomorrow
 
My hair feels so soft since i've cut it and its super coily except for that weird patch in the back


----------



## Nix08

Going to do a HOT today under the steamer....now to decide what oil blend to create.

This alma I have smells so strong, I'm not liking that


----------



## Darenia

I need a camera. DH lost his so he borrowed mine and got it stolen. 

Nix08 I love your bun in your avatar


----------



## Nix08

oooh thank you @Darenia that totally makes me giddy 
It's the infamous "banana clip bun"

I think your DH is trying to get a fancy new SLR camera


----------



## Darenia

You are welcome Nix08
We can't even afford to look at those cameras.


----------



## kandake

People always seem to ruin compliments by saying too much.

Lady at meeting:  My co-worker and I were just commenting on how nice your natural hair looks. 

Me:  Oh thanks, that was nice of you to say

Lady at meeting:  Yeah, you have it styled nicely.  It's so neat...

Me:erplexed.  I kind of tuned her out after she said it's so neat.  I think she said something about natural hair and not being neat etc.

I'm sure she meant well.  But I felt some kinda way about the whole "neat" comment.


----------



## OrangeMoon

I can't wait to get off work so I can wash and condition my hair. I going to buy some Shea Moisture  shampoo and conditioner. I might buy a back up conditioner just in case because the reviews I read on Target.com were mixed. Hummmmmmmmm


----------



## Nix08

Doing my first official hot oil treatment today with wheat germ, avocado, coconut, hemp and amla oil.  Currently wearing a cap but will steam later.  I did one months ago and didn't find it wowing (don't remember what oil(s) I used) but I didn't steam then.  Lets see if this combo w/ steam leaves me impressed.


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay get this people...


I went to Sally's and DIDN'T BUY ANY HAIR PRODUCTS!!!!! Can you believe it?? I'm totally in shock right now and kinda proud of myself. PJ demon be gone!


----------



## WyrdWay

why am i watching videos on loc-ing?

...i might do it this time


----------



## winona

I cant wait until tomorrow's workout so I can apply wide curlformers in for the weekend


----------



## NappyNelle

NikkiQ  You go girl!!!


*MY STEAMER IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OrangeMoon

nelle11236 said:


> @NikkiQ You go girl!!!
> 
> 
> *MY STEAMER IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 Enjoy.


----------



## winona

nelle11236 OMGee that gif is crazy funny


----------



## Nix08

Nix08 said:


> Doing my first official hot oil treatment today with wheat germ, avocado, coconut, hemp and amla oil.  Currently wearing a cap but will steam later.  I did one months ago and didn't find it wowing (don't remember what oil(s) I used) but I didn't steam then.  Lets see if this combo w/ steam leaves me impressed.


 
I think I likey...I'm going to have to do some more research on this...my hair seems to feel stronger, I didn't expect that.


----------



## Embyra

manic panic pilarbox red is on its way


----------



## LatterGlory

:Flahsssss


----------



## Myjourney2009

I'm never doing roller sets again. 

I will just stick with caruso rollers. They give the same look in less time. I just need to purchase some mesh end papers. I have the regular ones but the mesh ones just look so cool.


----------



## Aireen

So I know I said I'll have pictures of my hair but I think I'll add some after I colour.


----------



## faithVA

I want to shampoo my hair but at the same time I don't feel like it.  erplexed  I need a nap. Where's my bonnet?


----------



## youwillrise

Actually got 2nd day hair w/ the wash and go.  Wanna know how many times thats happened?



Never.   Lets see if it holds up for 3.


----------



## Evolving78

i used grease again today and my hair feels pretty good!


----------



## Dreamer48

My bun was big, poofy, and wonderful today . 

I need to buy something for my hair this weekend. It will either be an elegant hair clip, a Shea Moisture product, or a satin pillowcase set. My hair was good today, so it deserves a treat!


----------



## divachyk

Just saying hey; hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## winona

My hair feels sooooo freaking good right now I havent had a problem with dry hair since last year  But this right here is the bombdiggity.com


----------



## Dizz

I've been lurking hair boards for about three years, I have a year's worth of natural hair, and somehow I feel like my hair journey has just started. Like I'm only now being present and committed to this.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Still loving my curls.

I'm probably going to purchase some larger rod rollers in the near future.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I'm might be returning the Profectic Mega growth Break free back to the store. It is a nice product but the scent is too overpowering. 

I really wanted it to be the one but Alas it is not. 

Now Cantu works really well and smells nice. The scent is nice and subtle.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Dang if I wasnt so lazy I might try that sulfur challenge.

I know that by day 3 that crap will be sitting on the counter untouched.

I only want to do the bare minimum to get long hair.


----------



## Myjourney2009

shortdub78 said:


> i used grease again today and my hair feels pretty good!



I wish I could use grease but my hair gets all stank a dank and hard when I do.


----------



## Fab79

i really want to relax and colour my hair, but don't really, i just don't know what to do with it, even though it's hot on and off, i think i might weave it, i did like rocking this half wig but now the moments passed and i want all my hair away, i feel real paranoid that i'm damaging the leave out though i'm not i only flat ironed it twice and now i just blend how i want to blend it


----------



## Nix08

I think HOTs are a keeper....now to figure out how often to do them


----------



## cutenss

I am going to flat iron for a lunch date.  He needss to see what I am working with 

OT:  Sign the petition in my siggy.


----------



## SuchaLady

My pony actually stayed somewhat smooth today. I still have little fuzzies but its better than what it was. I guess I just needed more gel. That eco styler aint no b!tch though. I did not want to overdo it so I guess I was underdoing it.


----------



## winona

Yea I finally can try out my wide and long curlformers


----------



## NikkiQ

Decided to do a little braid pull test this morning to see how loose they are after a week and I measured (of course) about 1/4" from scalp to base of braid. I didn't braid them super tight in the first place, but there is some growth there!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana

My aunt passed away from cancer last Sunday, and it took so much out of me because it took her so quickly and as hard as she fought I'm glad she doesn't have to suffer anymore.

Since then I haven't really done much to this weave I have in. The tracks are slipping and its getting matted because its curly, but now I'm going to wash and condition my hair tonight.


----------



## divachyk

ms.tatiana said:


> My aunt passed away from cancer last Sunday, and it took so much out of me because it took her so quickly and as hard as she fought I'm glad she doesn't have to suffer anymore.
> 
> Since then I haven't really done much to this weave I have in. The tracks are slipping and its getting matted because its curly, but now I'm going to wash and condition my hair tonight.


@ms.tatiana - I am very sorry for your loss. My aunt passed about a month ago to cancer. My dh *had* cancer and praises to God, his body is healed and has been restored in perfect health. Nonetheless, I still have panic attacks about it all. Be blessed and prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## divachyk

I'm being lazy today since it's a rainy day!! Last night I detangled in preparation for my upcoming wash day - probably tomorrow or Sunday and had a good bit of shedding so I'll use my AE Garlic. My hair feels nice and soft. Been using Enso Blue Malva. I purchased a tiny trial bottle. I like it but doubt I'll repurchase it.


----------



## winona

ms.tatiana said:


> My aunt passed away from cancer last Sunday, and it took so much out of me because it took her so quickly and as hard as she fought I'm glad she doesn't have to suffer anymore.
> 
> Since then I haven't really done much to this weave I have in. The tracks are slipping and its getting matted because its curly, but now I'm going to wash and condition my hair tonight.



I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## winona

Under the dryer for an hour with my curlformers in.  After last time AINT NO WAY I am sleeping in these suckers


----------



## LadyRaider

I wanted to play with my curlformers again, but I have learned my lesson after doing a flexirod set Sunday night and then going to the gym Monday. Instant afro!

Plus... I have the short and wide and short and thin curl formers. My hair is now mostly shoulder length. I'm wondering if I've outgrown them? I saw a lady on Youtube use them and her ends were sticking out. She took those out and had curls and then this puffy ends. Hah. Looked stupid.


----------



## Golden75

ms.tatiana said:


> My aunt passed away from cancer last Sunday, and it took so much out of me because it took her so quickly and as hard as she fought I'm glad she doesn't have to suffer anymore.
> 
> Since then I haven't really done much to this weave I have in. The tracks are slipping and its getting matted because its curly, but now I'm going to wash and condition my hair tonight.


 

@ms.tatiana & divachyk - Sorry to hear of your loses. Lost my grandmother last month from a long battle of cancer, she was much strongher than I ever could be. Haven't wanted to do a thing, let alone my hair lately. Since then i've been in cornrows, and pixie braids. And it feels good to have 1 less thing to worry about. However the braids is looking a little fuzzy, so gotta find time to do some touching up this weekend.


----------



## Embyra

Manic panic pilarbox red has arrived! it looks like a jar of TRUEBLOOD


----------



## winona

Duplicate post


----------



## winona

LadyRaider said:


> I wanted to play with my curlformers again, but I have learned my lesson after doing a flexirod set Sunday night and then going to the gym Monday. Instant afro!
> 
> Plus... I have the short and wide and short and thin curl formers. My hair is now mostly shoulder length. I'm wondering if I've outgrown them? I saw a lady on Youtube use them and her ends were sticking out. She took those out and had curls and then this puffy ends. Hah. Looked stupid.



LadyRaider 
Yea I hear you about the gym.  I do these straightish styles just for the weekends because Monday is back to the gym  I normally do mine on Friday so I have Friday night, Sat, Sun, Mon before the gym to rock it  To avoid puffy ends you can gently slide the culrformers down just enough to cover the ends


----------



## Nix08

The more I co wash the better my hair is...it's been a year why was I afraid of co washing


----------



## shasha8685

I'm loving this Darcy Botanicals Transitioning Creme

I really needed a protein-free moisturizer...


----------



## Aireen

I'll be two months post on August 9th, I know exactly how to handle my hair for my usual 4 month stretch. Hopefully though, I can go for 5-6 months.


----------



## curlyninjagirl

Pre-pooing with some EVCO right now and all I can say is.......yuck! No wonder I gave up oils 6 months ago. My hair feels greasy and....woody? And I feel like an unkempt dirtball! I don't care what miracles this oil is supposed to perform this is my last pre-poo!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

My husband calls me "Freddie" now after the character from "A Different World". He's so cute.


----------



## SuchaLady

I will attempt a roller set tonight. Going to look at some tips while DC'ing. My sissy's birthday party is tomorrow so I should probably look like I love myself. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Evolving78

yeah, ok....  i need to good to the health food store and see if they got some QB in stock.


----------



## JJamiah

I have been sporting a side bun for weeks now. I don't have any energy or patience to do my hair. I just exercise and cool off, at nights I don't even wrap it any more, but I am sleeping on a Satin Pillow case. HUH. Intervention. I am going through HHJNBD. (Happy Hair Journey Nervous Break Down)  

HUH, 

OH Yeah I trimmed my hair not long ago again. I don't like my ends to look unkept LOL

I LOVE Proclaim Argan OIl Hydrating mask, that is THE BOMB, Tomorrow I am going to get 2 more jars of it


----------



## NJoy

I SO want to have my hair cornrowed so that I can leave it alone.  Maybe some crochet braids.  I don't know.  Just feeling a wittle hair lazy.  I need to wash this hurr.  I've been in twists, meaning to do more but, not!   Worse part, I have company in town and have to meet up tomorrow.  I don't know WHAT I'm going to do with my doo.  Ah well...


----------



## Nix08

The more I do to my hair the more I expect to see a drastic change in length...rather than a length check I ought to be doing a reality check, it's only been 7 weeks


----------



## Evolving78

it is after 8pm.  i feel like washing my hair, but i know it is getting too late.  i would have to start detangling now with my fingers (that's going to take forever). i wanna cowash, but i don't have anything to cowash with that doesn't have cones in it.  i am trying to rid myself of cones.  oh wait, i can use my DD's cleansing cream!


----------



## NappyNelle

I am so in love with my steamer.

This is my first time using AO HSR and I think it's a keeper. I'll use this as my DEEP deep conditioner and Gio SAS as my regular conditioner for cowashing and deep conditioning.


----------



## winona

I am so glad I purchased the pink sugar hair perfume I husband definitely likes it


----------



## Anaya-Amani

Nix08 said:


> The more I co wash the better my hair is...it's been a year why was I afraid of co washing



I did a hot oil treatment then a co wash & my hair is so soft. The last few time I pooed my hair felt dry & straw like, I think I'm going to co wash from now on & maybe poo once a month to clarify.


----------



## LadyRaider

Has anyone ever tried to wrap a silk ribbon around one of those donut buns so that they can be worn more often without tearing up your hair with that netty-texture?


----------



## divachyk

Ladies - some of you knew my dh had a routine PET scan last week - routine checkup from having cancer. Praises to God, the results were perfect.  Thank you for the prayers. (((hugs))) to all.


----------



## divachyk

winona said:


> I am so glad I purchased the pink sugar hair perfume I husband definitely likes it


winona - My perfume seems to wear off by say, mid-day. How long does yours last?


----------



## Evolving78

i love smell good hair products.  i am going to check out this site i have been eyeing for awhile.  i want the hair spray that smells like pumpkins and chocolate.


----------



## winona

LadyRaider said:


> Has anyone ever tried to wrap a silk ribbon around one of those donut buns so that they can be worn more often without tearing up your hair with that netty-texture?



Nope but I wrap reg braid hair which seemed to give a slicker feel (no tearing to report)


----------



## winona

divachyk said:


> winona - My perfume seems to wear off by say, mid-day. How long does yours last?



About 6-7 hrs.  I don't really wear perfume is that avg?


----------



## divachyk

winona - yes, I'd say that's a good average.


----------



## Aireen

Awwww hehe well that was fun while it lasted! 

Anyway, just did a hair tag! It was fun!  Oh and I need to find threads about colouring relaxed hair, even though I'm not using ammonia, I'm seriously SCARED!


----------



## SuchaLady

Nix08 I love that bun in your pic. It is absolutely gorgeous. I did one like that a few months ago and I just wanted to walk around I thought I was so cute  How did you go about doing yours?


----------



## Nix08

@SuchaLady thank you so much It's done with a banana clip as taught to me by Divachyk...put the clip horizontally and then I just tuck and pin my way around  I like it too, I did one today...I just want to get smaller banana clips as they will be easier to work with.


----------



## LadyRaider

winona said:


> Nope but I wrap reg braid hair which seemed to give a slicker feel (no tearing to report)




Good idea! I never thought of that!


----------



## KimPossibli

washed, dced, leave ins and gel in and twisted up...

and i just realised i wanted to use a different twisting method *stupse*


----------



## shasha8685

Some products are extremely overrated.......


----------



## Curlybeauty

I have no desire to do my hair smh


----------



## SuchaLady

Nix08 That is the same way I did mine except I using an ouchless band. I will probably do it again one day. I just need to order banana clips offline. Winona and DivaChyk gave me some great sites and I ended up wanting a lot from both of them. Lol I have to look and see what I will buy first. 



Nix08 said:


> @SuchaLady thank you so much It's done with a banana clip as taught to me by Divachyk...put the clip horizontally and then I just tuck and pin my way around I like it too, I did one today...I just want to get smaller banana clips as they will be easier to work with.


----------



## SuchaLady

Curlybeauty This is me on most days and I dont even feel bad about it. SMH. As long as my hair is conditioned I can give a flying flapjack about how it looks. 



Curlybeauty said:


> I have no desire to do my hair smh


----------



## SuchaLady

Under the dryer now DC'ing with my protein treatment. This Soft N Free Milk and Honey Protein Treatment is the business.


----------



## Lissa0821

I washed and deep conditioned my hair under the steamer with my Elasta QP products.  I decided to do a roller set because I haven't done in while.  Since it has been over 4 months since I have done, it felt like it took forever to put the roller in.  It will be a long time before I do another one.  

Also, I actually had a good experience under my steamer, it is still so hot for me.  It is stuck in one position that causes it to sit very low on my head.  This time I put ear covers over my ears and I was fine.


----------



## Damaged but not out

Want to dust ends. But i can't find my scissors!


----------



## Curlybeauty

I'm torn on whether or not I want to flat iron my hair or not for this trip coming up. I really don't want to put direct heat on my hair, but I also want a certain somebody to see my length. 

I think I will just flexirod set my hair like a good girl, and just go about my business. I THINK....

I'm confused..


----------



## Damaged but not out

trimming disaster ends part 3, from first(botched) attempt at a BKT in '10


----------



## Damaged but not out

summer basically has been grow an inch....cut an inch *sigh*

get excited about length, then hack it off.


----------



## SuchaLady

Rollersets: The style I wont be doing for a long time. Currently under the dryer, not too sure how this is going to turn out.  I need a break; I am getting frustrated with my hair.


----------



## Damaged but not out

whoops!

definitely lost an inch in that snip


----------



## Damaged but not out

all done!


----------



## winona

Damaged but not out said:


> all done!



Damaged but not out

Was the bkt experience in 2010 ur first and last experience?  If not how was ur subsequent experiences? Just wondering bc u mentioned that the 2010 experience was "botched"?


----------



## Anaya-Amani

Note to self: NEVER add acv 2 henna mixture & fall asleep!!! My scalp was so itchy. It finally calmed down after I rubbed Tea Tree Oil on the worst spots.


----------



## shasha8685

YES!!! My Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Creme came today!!!

: hits celebratory dougie :

I'm itching to try it now....


----------



## Curlybeauty

I actually/finally washed my hair. 

Now that it's wet, I have to do something with it now 

No backing out...


----------



## Evolving78

i washed my hair last night.  that Cafe Moreno poo bar felt great.  i messed up thinking i still needed to do an ACV rinse.  my hair was very dry, but Qhemet saved the day!


----------



## Damaged but not out

winona , dont kno why im bothering, I think mention feature is down again

No the bkt was my first self-administered try. but not the last

I had one done by a professional, went ok

I did one, bad technique but better results than the professional 

the second try same product better technique great results.

..._when i say botched results I don't mean major setback worthy, ( i waited a whole year to trim off the damage, after all) just minor heat damage, resulting in rough ends._


----------



## winona

Damaged but not out said:


> winona , dont kno why im bothering, I think mention feature is down again
> 
> No the bkt was my first self-administered try. but not the last
> 
> I had one done by a professional, went ok
> 
> I did one, bad technique but better results than the professional
> 
> the second try same product better technique great results.
> 
> ..._when i say botched results I don't mean major setback worthy, ( i waited a whole year to trim off the damage, after all) just minor heat damage, resulting in rough ends._



Damaged but not out

Thanks  I am always researching and just wanted to know someone's results who has done it long term.


----------



## winona

I have had the 3rd compliment from a random person on my hair just today and I am cheesing so hard.  Thank you LHCF


----------



## LadyRaider

Winona are you still working the curlformer set?

It was very pretty.


----------



## Aireen

Curlybeauty, I never got to know but what's your hair goal?!


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies, I rock beanies every weekend....love them. I have a variety of colors. My dh complimented me today -- he likes the way I be working them. My beanies aren't the wool kind. They are the ones you would find at your BSS. Last night he complimented he likes my Pink Sugar Kisses hair perfume.


----------



## winona

LadyRaider said:


> Winona are you still working the curlformer set?
> 
> It was very pretty.



LadyRaider

Hi

  I play with a new PS on the weekends that I cant normally wear on the weekdays(workout too much) without looking a HAM  This weekend I did wide and long curlformers.  This was the second time doing them.  The first time I used Long and Narrow which I think I like a little better.  Today was second day hair  Tomorrow I think I am going to style it in an updo  If I do I am definitely posting pics.


----------



## winona

LMBO I just got home and why did my puppy just walk by me with a pack of kinky hair like WHAT?? I couldnt even discipline her for going into my closet.  All I could do is laugh


----------



## SuchaLady

Soo I think I will be getting a sew in next month. I want to stretch my perm until Christmas and this will be the best way. I'm also getting frustrated with my hair and that's never good. I was just worried about what everyone would say because I have healthy long hair already but honestly if they have something to say then they don't matter. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Curlybeauty

Aireen said:


> Curlybeauty, I never got to know but what's your hair goal?!



I would love MBL hair. But for the styles that I love on long hair, I really need WL hair. BSL and MBL are the same one me according to MY bras though.

Hopefully by Christmas 2012 I will be there


----------



## Curlybeauty

Okay, so my hair has never felt this good before.

I washed with PM Smoothing shampoo (to get rid of it).
Applied One n' Only reconstructive mask while I showered.
Detangled my tresses under the shower stream as I rinsed the mask out.
Applied Elasta Qp DC to my hair and bummed around the house/went for a walk outside versus getting under the dryer 
Just rinsed it out, applied Silicon Mix leave-in and some PM Super Skinny serum on top 



My hair has never felt this good afterwards. I think it's the super skinny serum. My hair hates air drying, but that's what i'm doing with it now 

I plan on bunning it with a flat ironed bang to camouflager my big forehead


----------



## Aireen

Curlybeauty said:


> I would love MBL hair. But for the styles that I love on long hair, I really need WL hair. BSL and MBL are the same one me according to MY bras though.
> 
> Hopefully by Christmas 2012 I will be there



You'll definitely be there by Christmas 2012, aren't you APL now?  Make sure to post pictures though!


----------



## Bublin

divachyk I stated in a diffferent thread that my current protective style was wearing beanie hats.  Yes, i too have a few colours but they are the woollen ones and i'm getting too hot now.
You say you're using the bss beanies - you mean the stretchy hairnet type ones?  I have a black one and i wear a black durag underneath pulled away from my hairline.  I guessing if you wear different colours, you're not covering your hair with anything?


----------



## SUPER SWEET

http://www.youtube.com/user/hairstyleangel#p/a/u/0/5e7EyBpxyNs
Just look at this mess....


----------



## Aireen

SUPER SWEET said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/hairstyleangel#p/a/u/0/5e7EyBpxyNs
> Just look at this mess....



I remember a thread on this a while back. The woman in the video looked like she hated it and had cried earlier.


----------



## SheenaVee

Hmmm, maybe detangling on dry hair wasn't the best idea. Broken hairs on the floor! But it worked fine last time.


----------



## Myjourney2009

SUPER SWEET said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/hairstyleangel#p/a/u/0/5e7EyBpxyNs
> Just look at this mess....



I've seen this before and every time I see it I get mad.

I apply my relaxer with better precision that this witch.


----------



## divachyk

Bublin said:


> @divachyk I stated in a diffferent thread that my current protective style was wearing beanie hats.  Yes, i too have a few colours but they are the woollen ones and i'm getting too hot now.
> You say you're using the bss beanies - you mean the stretchy hairnet type ones?  I have a black one and i wear a black durag underneath pulled away from my hairline.  I guessing if you wear different colours, you're not covering your hair with anything?


@Bublin - I wear a black satin bonnet underneath pulled away from my hairline. I place the beanie on top of the bonnet and have a little bit of hair showing and the beanie covers the rest of my head. They are stretchy hairnet looking but of thicker weight. They may be wool. Checked my tag and it doesn't indicate the fabric but when I think of wool, I think of my other hat that looks like this. I love hats/beanies and have a variety of colors and styles.


----------



## winona

Yea my niece got her box and is reading through her stuff now


----------



## Curlybeauty

Aireen said:


> You'll definitely be there by Christmas 2012, aren't you APL now?  Make sure to post pictures though!



This was me in May? June? Maybe..





Look how close I am to BSB 
The blue strap on me is MBL 

And I blew out my hair a little while ago. Still on the fence about flat ironing my hair. I think I will stick to my plan of the giant bun on my head with a cute little bang 

I forgot i'm in the hide your hair challenge


----------



## BreeNique

<3

UPDATES!!
-i finished up my NTM (for better of for worse...it was my go-to leave in)...but....
I picked up some Kinky curly knot today leave-in/ detangler! Just used it tonight, it seemed just fine! I look forward to it in the future! So while my stash hasn't changed (still the same number), i'm happy i get to use a new product.

-It's looking like my conditioners (Kenra, Organix) are here to stay for a while, and everything I have will be enough for at least the rest of the summer/ into the fall. So right now, I'm not buying anything new. I'm using what works, co-washing 2-3 times a week (more like 2), keeping the brush away! 

-Contemplating a sew-in in late August until the end of September-ish (back to school protective style), and another for the winter (Thanksgiving to Christmas, then again from New Year's until V-day-ish?

Thoughts? 

-i think i'll look into dusting, too. Right now, my hair is fine, really. just have to keep low manipuation.

-i spent an hour in teh bathroom today after washing and whatnot, sorting through my hairs and putting them into a 'shed' and 'broken' pile. definately saw a correlation--most of the shed pieces were natural (obvs), and the broken were previously permed ends, probably snapping/ breaking due to a lack of protien. i'll make up a treatment for next week, i think.

-i'll grab some garlic pills, too. just to keep the shedding (unhealthy amounts) at bay.

gosh i love this thread. <3


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Random Hair thought..... thinking out loud..... hummmm... my hair is breaking because I have been sidetracked. I lost one years growth. I am not putting any more chemicals on my hair until I can get it healthy. My hair is changing color and no I do not use hair dyes etc. I think its old age. I've never been a natural sandy head until now. Don't get me wrong its not impossible my mom has sandy red hair and my sister. I just didn't until recently. It might have something to do with the chemical. I think I'm not going to do another chemical procedure until I think.*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I really like the quote...


----------



## NappyNelle

I'm not really sure if I'll bun my own hair, or cover it with some fake hair. It's so hot, I think I'll slather conditioner on my real bun and just wrap some fake hair around it. Knowing me, I'll be wearing a sunhat anyway.


----------



## Aireen

Curlybeauty said:


> This was me in May? June? Maybe..
> 
> Look how close I am to BSB
> The blue strap on me is MBL
> 
> And I blew out my hair a little while ago. Still on the fence about flat ironing my hair. I think I will stick to my plan of the giant bun on my head with a cute little bang
> 
> I forgot i'm in the hide your hair challenge



Curlybeauty, yeah you're like an inch off or less! I like how your hair is growing out really full! You know for a long time I thought you were natural because of your username and avatar, until you mentioned '#teamrelaxed' a few times.


----------



## Aireen

Hehe.  Dyeing my hair right now, Lord help me because I'm relaxed. Don't worry though, it had no ammonia but I'm still a little jittery. Oh well no turning back. I'll post pictures tomorrow or the next day since I promised y'all, Myjourney2009 and divachyk.  Pray for me. Seriously.


----------



## Aireen

Wow so I'm done — that was scary.  Parts of my hair already look more red than expected.  I'm excited for when it dries although it looks like my roots didn't take and some parts didn't get coloured. Too bad it was a semi-permanent.


----------



## Aireen

^ Sigh, my hair didn't take the colour at all. The part that looked really red was where I part my bangs...  Oh well...


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> ^ Sigh, my hair didn't take the colour at all. The part that looked really red was where I part my bangs...  Oh well...



Aireen since you used a semi permanent it will only show in bright lights and the sunlight.


_**Taken from wikipedia**_
Semi-permanent hair dye
Semi-permanent hair dye has smaller molecules than temporary dyes, and is therefore able to partially penetrate the hair shaft. For this reason, the color will survive repeated washing, typically 4–5 shampoos or a few weeks. Semi-permanents contain no, or very low levels of developer, peroxide or ammonia, and are therefore safer for damaged or fragile hair. However, semi-permanents may still contain the toxic compound p-phenylenediamine or other such ingredients. The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency reported that in rats and mice chronically exposed to PPD in their diet, it simply depressed body weights, and no other clinical signs of toxicity were observed in several studies.[3]
The final color of each strand of hair will depend on its original color and porosity, so there will be subtle variations in shade across the whole head. This gives a more natural result than the solid, all over color of a permanent dye. However, it also means that gray or white hairs will not dye to the same shade as the rest of the hair. If there are only a few grey/white hairs, the effect will usually be enough for them to blend in, but as the gray spreads, there will come a point where it will not be disguised as well. In this case, the move to permanent color can sometimes be delayed by using the semi-permanent as a base and adding highlights.
Semi-permanent color cannot lighten the hair.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Aireen said:


> Curlybeauty, yeah you're like an inch off or less! I like how your hair is growing out really full! You know for a long time I thought you were natural because of your username and avatar, until you mentioned '#teamrelaxed' a few times.



I was natural when I joined this forum  
I was a colored straight haired natural. The whole reason I stopped relaxing my hair was because I loved color. Welp, needless to say..I had a setback from a color application and began to wear my hair in more textured styles as I cut/grew out my color.

Textured styles look great on me, but not with my hair texture  
And after battling with SSK's and realizing that my hair was great relaxed, I decided to go back to relaxing my hair. The whole reason I stopped was to play with color more. And here I am in love with my naturally dark tresses. 

I've only been relaxed for going on 2 years maybe..and my avatar is my hair when I first relaxed and came out way under processed. More like a texlax, and that worked for me for about a year...

Sometimes I miss my natural hair, and stare at my new growth during stretches, but I need reliable, stable, consistent, and predictable looks upon waking up in the morning  

I will attribute all my skills with styling hair to when I was natural, because I learned how to do everything myself. 

So I guess you can call this my hair story


----------



## Saga

winona said:


> Yea my niece got her box and is reading through her stuff now


*Wooo-that's awesome! Sending good vibrations to her for her hair journey! 

Today is wash day-this heat wave has me sweating hard. my scalp is overdue for some TLC.*


----------



## winona

Shame on my hubby for messing up my freshly curlformer head :/ O Well I guess I will CoWash today and stick this hair in a wet bun


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My hair is feeling thicker! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Curlybeauty

Anakinsmomma said:


> My hair is feeling thicker!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



When I was rinsing out my DC last night, I was saying the same thing


----------



## pookaloo83

Anakinsmomma said:


> My hair is feeling thicker!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 


Curlybeauty said:


> When I was rinsing out my DC last night, I was saying the same thing


 
What are you guys doing different? Curlybeauty Anakinsmomma


----------



## pookaloo83

winona said:


> Shame on my hubby for messing up my freshly curlformer head :/ O Well I guess I will CoWash today and stick this hair in a wet bun


 

How he do that?


----------



## Curlybeauty

pookaloo83 said:


> What are you guys doing different? Curlybeauty Anakinsmomma



I'm not even sure. 

The only thing I have been doing on and off again is taking a mix of nioxin and andrew leissman vitamins 

I have a lot of hair on my head, but when I flat iron it..you can see how fine my hair is.

And it could be my NG


----------



## Evolving78

i like Ms-gg's shampoo method i read on her blog.  i will just concentrate on my scalp instead of trying to get my hair squeaky clean.  anything to combat dryness.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Grow hair grow I want you to be at least full SL when I relax you on Labor day weekend..


----------



## divachyk

Aireen - sorry your hair didn't take as well as you hoped.


----------



## NikkiQ

Didn't do a frikkin thing to my hair this weekend. Still in my little Celie plaits and didn't want to do a wash day with them in so when I take them out this week,my hair is gonna LOVE bein pampered next Saturday. Lots of fun new products to try!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## rainbowknots

I really wish I had decided to go natural back when I first joined the hair board. I also wish there was some magic potion that could turn this relaxed hair natural.


----------



## JJamiah

My hair is at a stand still; But atleast I am toning up this body  

Going to bun until the winter; gonna wig it during that time until the spring 

Off to exercise


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> Aireen since you used a semi permanent it will only show in bright lights and the sunlight.
> 
> 
> _**Taken from wikipedia**_
> Semi-permanent hair dye
> Semi-permanent hair dye has smaller molecules than temporary dyes, and is therefore able to partially penetrate the hair shaft. For this reason, the color will survive repeated washing, typically 4–5 shampoos or a few weeks. Semi-permanents contain no, or very low levels of developer, peroxide or ammonia, and are therefore safer for damaged or fragile hair. However, semi-permanents may still contain the toxic compound p-phenylenediamine or other such ingredients. The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency reported that in rats and mice chronically exposed to PPD in their diet, it simply depressed body weights, and no other clinical signs of toxicity were observed in several studies.[3]
> The final color of each strand of hair will depend on its original color and porosity, so there will be subtle variations in shade across the whole head. This gives a more natural result than the solid, all over color of a permanent dye. However, it also means that gray or white hairs will not dye to the same shade as the rest of the hair. If there are only a few grey/white hairs, the effect will usually be enough for them to blend in, but as the gray spreads, there will come a point where it will not be disguised as well. In this case, the move to permanent color can sometimes be delayed by using the semi-permanent as a base and adding highlights.
> Semi-permanent color cannot lighten the hair.



Myjourney2009, thanks for the information! I guess I was overexcited and expected more.   With this heat, I can take pics in direct sunlight so SOMETHING will show and all the work that I did to apply the colour wasn't done in vain.



Curlybeauty said:


> I was natural when I joined this forum
> I was a colored straight haired natural. The whole reason I stopped relaxing my hair was because I loved color. Welp, needless to say..I had a setback from a color application and began to wear my hair in more textured styles as I cut/grew out my color.
> 
> Textured styles look great on me, but not with my hair texture
> And after battling with SSK's and realizing that my hair was great relaxed, I decided to go back to relaxing my hair. The whole reason I stopped was to play with color more. And here I am in love with my naturally dark tresses.
> 
> I've only been relaxed for going on 2 years maybe..and my avatar is my hair when I first relaxed and came out way under processed. More like a texlax, and that worked for me for about a year...
> 
> Sometimes I miss my natural hair, and stare at my new growth during stretches, but I need reliable, stable, consistent, and predictable looks upon waking up in the morning
> 
> I will attribute all my skills with styling hair to when I was natural, because I learned how to do everything myself.
> 
> So I guess you can call this my hair story



Aw! What a cute story! You're definitely good at styling your hair, no doubt about that. I stare at my new growth during stretches too, pull and tug at it, wondering what it would be like to just chop off everything and go natural...


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen 

I've used semi perm and regular perm on my hair and I opted for the perm because I wanted color to show.

Semi perm was just a waste of time to me.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I washed my hair today and I am go glad. It was feeling hella dry. I am going to do a caruso set.

I really liked wearing my hair out this week so I will be going for another week. 

I wish caruso rollers came with a 1 3/4 sized rollers

*sitting in front of my fan drying my hair*


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> Aireen
> 
> I've used semi perm and regular perm on my hair and I opted for the perm because I wanted color to show.
> 
> Semi perm was just a waste of time to me.



Meh, I rather squeeze some lemon juice and sit in the sun. All the mess and fuss of this was just a waste.


----------



## Aireen

*QUESTION*: Has anyone with a nape significantly shorter than the rest of their hair trimmed it and have seen better retention due to getting rid of splits and raggedy ends?


----------



## ChelzBoo

eco styler gel has saved my pony tails at 9 months post.
things were definitely getting out of hand.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

Aireen said:


> *QUESTION*: Has anyone with a nape significantly shorter than the rest of their hair trimmed it and have seen better retention due to getting rid of splits and raggedy ends?



Not at the nape, but I did it with the hair above my ears and it worked.


----------



## Imani

I was standing behind this lady at a check out line who was full apl and was like wow that's gonna be me very soon!!! It looked sooo long. Apl is a lot of hair to me. I will be apl by year end.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## Curlybeauty

Imani said:


> I was standing behind this lady at a check out line who was full apl and was like wow that's gonna be me very soon!!! It looked sooo long. Apl is a lot of hair to me. I will be apl by year end.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839



Unless EVERY single strand of hair on your head is at full APL, then it won't feel long 

I said the same thing a while ago. 
APL feels like a full healthy SL


----------



## Aireen

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Not at the nape, but I did it with the hair above my ears and it worked.



Thanks for the answer, I was thinking of trimming my hairline at the front, sides, and nape during my next touch up.


----------



## Nonie

JJamiah, I wouldn't mind a standstill if that were my head. Your hair's beautiful and full and looks so healthy. I'll take that.


----------



## SpicyPisces

Just finished cowashing and my hair feels sooo much better. Yesterday I was in a rush and forgot to seal after cowashing (I just moisturized it and threw it in a bun). Needless to say, my hair was very dry afterwards


----------



## shasha8685

Why is a patch of my scalp so sore? erplexed


----------



## Dreamer48

I'm annoyed that by the time my hair gets stretched to perfection (without heat), I have to wash it for the week .


----------



## halee_J

I think Joico Intense hydrator is trying to replace my beloved ORS replenishing...I'm going to try the moisture recovery treatment balm next


----------



## Tolle

I am no longer afraid to wash my hair!!  Silicon bamboo mix is the freakin best. I'm in love.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

pookaloo83 said:


> What are you guys doing different? Curlybeauty Anakinsmomma



I've been doing scalp massages with a scalp oil four times a week, stopped the protein treatments and bunning for two days to get rid of my hands in hair disorder. Some of the perception is my new growth growing in (but I swear, the thin spots are looking less scalpy!) but my ponytail is feeling thicker too. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Added honey to my deep conditioner, didn't notice a difference. I'll keep my honey in my tea...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

shasha8685 said:


> Why is a patch of my scalp so sore? erplexed


Potentially too much manipulation.


----------



## divachyk

Anyone air drying before self-trimming with great results? I want to attempt dusting but didn't want to use heat to flat iron.


----------



## JJamiah

Nonie said:


> JJamiah, I wouldn't mind a standstill if that were my head. Your hair's beautiful and full and looks so healthy. I'll take that.


 
Nonie Thanks so much, so positive and sweet  

Now if I could have your body you can have my hair LOL!


----------



## SuchaLady

Gotta research weave. I want good hair without breaking my pockets (College student!!). I need Remy though. Off to go research.


----------



## Anonymous1

i can finally see progress with my edges. I have taken pictures but i'm too ashamed of my old edges to post them. I'm so excited to see hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

Im so new to this weave thing. Where would a 14 inch weave stop on average? Lord let me go search for some threads.


----------



## Curlybeauty

divachyk said:


> Anyone air drying before self-trimming with great results? I want to attempt dusting but didn't want to use heat to flat iron.



I could never do it. My ends looks so rough when air dried 
Thank goodness they are deceiving ..


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SuchaLady said:


> Im so new to this weave thing.* Where would a 14 inch weave stop on average?* Lord let me go search for some threads.



SuchaLady, about APL.


----------



## SuchaLady

MyAngelEyez~C~U Thanks girl. You know anything about weave caps? I want a full sew in with no hair left out. 



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @SuchaLady, about APL.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SuchaLady said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U Thanks girl. You know anything about weave caps? I want a full sew in with no hair left out.



SuchaLady, lol, no, I've only worn a weave once in my life (and hated it, can't do weaves or wigs), but just get your standard weave net or cap, the stylist will sew it onto your braided base and trim the excess anyway.


----------



## SuchaLady

MyAngelEyez~C~U Thank you so much! Im trying to do my first stretch I guess you would call it. Going for no relaxer before Christmas wondering if I can make it to Spring Break. 



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @SuchaLady, lol, no, I've only worn a weave once in my life (and hated it, can't do weaves or wigs), but just get your standard weave net or cap, the stylist will sew it onto your braided base and trim the excess anyway.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SuchaLady said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U Thank you so much! Im trying to do my first stretch I guess you would call it. Going for no relaxer before Christmas wondering if I can make it to Spring Break.



SuchaLady I'm sure you will do wonderfully,  I'll root for spring break!


----------



## Myjourney2009

This is the 2nd week I am going to have my hair out and it feels GREAT. Next week will be my 3rd becasue, I will be 6 weeks post and I will be flatiroing to prepare for splitending my hair. I think I am going to be taking a trip up to Sallys to get some new goodies.


I like wearing my hair out shoot I like the attention 


I'm sitting under my soft bonnet dryer ready to see my bangin' Caruso set Yeah boy!!!!


----------



## Myjourney2009

I was supposed to be doing my dd's hair every week BUT she liked the style I did last week she was not trying to hear me taking them out. 

I kept telling her they look raggedy ( they really dont) but she said NOPE I like this style. I told her okay when your scalp starts flaking up you have to remove the style and wash your own hair. She gave me a crazy look LOL


----------



## divachyk

Tonight I'm in hair mourning. I was planning to dust my ends on air dried hair but I had some breakage while detangling and that was a mood killer. My hair is simply too dense in certain areas and my impatient combing generates breakage every dern time.  I will attempt dusting after I flat iron. I don't want to use heat but I'm itching for a trim. I'm nervous but determined. Was considering going to a professional but thought I attempt dusting first and see how that goes. If its an epic fail, I'll then go crawling to Master Cuts.


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> Tonight I'm in hair mourning. I was planning to dust my ends on air dried hair but I had some breakage while detangling and that was a mood killer. My hair is simply too dense in certain areas and my impatient combing generates breakage every dern time.  I will attempt dusting after I flat iron. I don't want to use heat but I'm itching for a trim. I'm nervous but determined. Was considering going to a professional but thought I attempt dusting first and see how that goes. If its an epic fail, I'll then go crawling to Master Cuts.




divachyk

If you are this nervous, I suggest going to Master cuts first. Baby steps


----------



## Myjourney2009

I am loving my HAIRAH!!!!

It is so soft and fluffy. Gotta love that Caruso set.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

It needs to be December already. I want to see some progress.


----------



## leiah

I hate leaving conditioner in my hair!


----------



## divachyk

Myjourney2009 - in doing Feye's method, the only part that scares me is pulling the scrunchie downward, ensuring it's straight and not angled in any way. The other snips I'm okay with. The dh refuses to take part in this as he doesn't want to be blamed for any hair mishaps.


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> Myjourney2009 - in doing Feye's method, the only part that scares me is pulling the scrunchie downward, ensuring it's straight and not angled in any way. The other snips I'm okay with. The dh refuses to take part in this as he doesn't want to be blamed for any hair mishaps.



Dont use a scrunchie then use an ouchless band, the small ones that are used to make ponytails.This way you will see more hair.


----------



## Aireen

My hair has more elasticity these days. I'm happy about that because that's been a goal in the back of my mind for a WHILE. Maybe I should buy another AO WC... I'm definitely going on a moisture kick as of now.


----------



## nappystorm

I want to post Ateyaaa in the hair porn thread but I don't want an e-beat down.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> My hair has more elasticity these days. I'm happy about that because that's been a goal in the back of my mind for a WHILE. Maybe I should buy another AO WC... I'm definitely going on a moisture kick as of now.



Aireen 

what are you using to increase your elasticity


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Finally broke down n bought some QB AOHC....this betta make my hair feel soft as a baby's azzz....


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

nappystorm said:


> I want to post Ateyaaa in the hair porn thread but I don't want an e-beat down.



LMAO, do it!!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle

My hair is starting to thicken up!! Now I'm working on my elasticity and strength. This steamer was an excellent purchase, and I'm glad I decided to try 'new' conditioners. Clearly, the old ones weren't cutting it for my hair.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> Aireen
> 
> what are you using to increase your elasticity



Myjourney2009, you know my regimen, right? It's the same as before. All I can say is I've been more consistent with the use of ceramides and I've been using more moisture. I've been washing and conditioning more frequently. I've also stopped combing my hair as much.


----------



## jprayze

After 2 wks, tired of this wet and wavy weave.


----------



## Aireen

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> LMAO, do it!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF



I agree! DO IT, nappystorm! Her hair is def. hair porn when it's not weaved up, she's not doing nonsense, and there's no setbacks.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> Myjourney2009, you know my regimen, right? It's the same as before. All I can say is I've been more consistent with the use of ceramides and I've been using more moisture. I've been washing and conditioning more frequently. I've also stopped combing my hair as much.



Gotcha I just thought you were using something new.

I need an oil that is similar to hempseed oil. That one seems to work the best for me.

I think I am going to repurchase the wheat germ oil. I have to use double the amount to the same feel as the hemp oil

How much have you upped your conditioning.


----------



## Myjourney2009

nelle11236 said:


> My hair is starting to thicken up!! Now I'm working on my elasticity and strength. This steamer was an excellent purchase, and I'm glad *I decided to try 'new' conditioners*. Clearly, the old ones weren't cutting it for my hair.



spill it please


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> Gotcha I just thought you were using something new.
> 
> I need an oil that is similar to hempseed oil. That one seems to work the best for me.
> 
> I think I am going to repurchase the wheat germ oil. I have to use double the amount to the same feel as the hemp oil
> 
> How much have you upped your conditioning.



Oh I'm using safflower oil. I like that it's light with no smell and you can use it for cooking too.  I also have coconut oil that I add once I add the safflower oil to conditioner. After these are done, I'm switching to grapeseed and avocado, those seem more nourishing/moisturizing. I plan to alternate between safflower and grapeseed oil though.

I've just washed my hair more frequently, I used to wash 7-10 days now I wash 3-5 days depending on how I feel or what's going on. I don't condition for long and if I happen to, it's not on purpose. I make sure to coat different sections of my hair though so the conditioner gets distributed better. I focus on the mid shaft the most for some reason...


----------



## Aireen

I'm glad AlliCat convinced me to get a blog. I don't usually keep up with things like these but I get to release all my built up hair thoughts into one place and I can be as long-winded as I want. To me, it's not about the followers, it's about having something to chronically my hair journey. I now have something to reference if I'm ever stuck.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> I agree! DO IT, nappystorm! Her hair is def. hair porn when it's not weaved up, she's not doing nonsense, and there's no setbacks.



It is really? *looking incredulously*

I dont see it?erplexed


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> Oh I'm using safflower oil. I like that it's light with no smell and you can use it for cooking too.  I also have coconut oil that I add once I add the safflower oil to conditioner. After these are done, I'm switching to grapeseed and avocado, those seem more nourishing/moisturizing. I plan to alternate between safflower and grapeseed oil though.
> 
> I've just washed my hair more frequently, I used to wash 7-10 days now I wash 3-5 days depending on how I feel or what's going on. I don't condition for long and if I happen to, it's not on purpose. I make sure to coat different sections of my hair though so the conditioner gets distributed better. I focus on the mid shaft the most for some reason...



I have grapeseed oil that I cook with, maybe I will try it today when I undo my curls.


----------



## Nix08

Aireen said:


> I'm glad @AlliCat convinced me to get a blog. I don't usually keep up with things like these but I get to release all my built up hair thoughts into one place and I can be as long-winded as I want. To me, it's not about the followers, it's about having something to chronically my hair journey. I now have something to reference if I'm ever stuck.



Aireen and it's a good blog too


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> It is really? *looking incredulously*
> 
> I dont see it?erplexed





I have a soft spot for her, she's one of the people that got me started on my hair journey. She had what I thought was an organized regimen when I started out, oh and definitely had _swaaaang_. Now I'm kinda just thinking, _"Girl, I love you but your hair has so much potential. Let me take it over, starting with getting rid of that Nu Gro."_ I think if I ever got to handle her hair I'd eliminate that double heat pass she does, either flat iron or curl, it's gotta be one; get rid of the Nu Gro; teach her how to not rip her hair out; go back to ApHogee. She's my hair porn when she does hair updates, I just wish her hair was longer.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> I have grapeseed oil that I cook with, maybe I will try it today when I undo my curls.



People rave about grapeseed oil, I try it to know what the fuss is about.



Nix08 said:


> Aireen and it's a good blog too



Aw thank you, Nix08! Means a lot!! This is the longest I've stuck with something like this.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> I have a soft spot for her, she's one of the people that got me started on my hair journey. She had what I thought was an organized regimen when I started out, oh and definitely had _swaaaang_. Now I'm kinda just thinking, _"Girl, I love you but your hair has so much potential. Let me take it over, starting with getting rid of that Nu Gro."_ I think if I ever got to handle her hair I'd eliminate that double heat pass she does, either flat iron or curl, it's gotta be one; get rid of the Nu Gro; teach her how to not rip her hair out; go back to ApHogee. She's my hair porn when she does hair updates, I just wish her hair was longer.




I remember when she first started too and nothing she did made me want to follow her regimen. 
A lot of people say she started them on their journey. 

She said in one of her vids that Sisterslick is going to be helping her with her hair journey. She also said that she is going to start laying off the weaves, I dont remember when she said when she will start though. This is going to be very interesting.


----------



## LadyRaider

Ateyaaa got me started. She changed my life. She was the first one I found. I was amazed at how much I didn't know about doing my hair. My mom had that silky 2 type hair and I didn't have any sisters. I grew up with predominantly white friends. I think my closest cousins think their beautiful hair is just a gift from God, so I shouldn't even try. (Though now that you guys have educated me... I think one of my cousins is wearing weave!)

Anyway... I will always be grateful to Ateyaaa for turning me into the one with the hair everyone had their hands in at the family gathering this summer. I love Ateyaaa!

What's wrong with nugro? I was thinking of going back to using it next payday.


----------



## LadyRaider

I should add that I am thankful to LHCF for being natural. I love my curls.


----------



## Evolving78

Qhemet AOHC is the truth.  it soften my hair as soon as i placed it on my strands.


----------



## shasha8685

shortdub78 said:


> Qhemet AOHC is the truth.  it soften my hair as soon as i placed it on my strands.



Mine too!! 

When I make my trip home to VA, I'm getting a larger size at one of the retail locations there!


----------



## Nix08

I'm at 8 weeks: no excessive breakage, no excessive shedding..but now the boring hairstyles must begin if I'm going to stretch  Oh and the shrinkage...I'm not going to start with the hair hate this time though, I hope  I want that length surprise from a good stretch, we'll see if I can get there.


----------



## Evolving78

i need to replace my showerhead soon.  i wanna get rid of anything that could be causing dryness in my crown area.  plus i have eczema and wanna continue to keep that under control.


----------



## LadyRaider

By the by, I wonder how other ladies get their braids to dry straight when they go to bed? My braids always get a little crinkled under my cap while I sleep.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm dying to take these braids out and REALLY wash my hair. I know they can last until Saturday, but I'm like a crackhead....I NEED to wash my hair!! I'm craving it!!!


----------



## winona

I feel bad that I dont really want to touch my hair until the weekend.  It just seems like to too much effort to do anything during the week just to put it in a bun.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> I remember when she first started too and nothing she did made me want to follow her regimen.
> A lot of people say she started them on their journey.
> 
> She said in one of her vids that Sisterslick is going to be helping her with her hair journey. She also said that she is going to start laying off the weaves, I dont remember when she said when she will start though. This is going to be very interesting.



Myjourney2009, I knew when I first watched her that I wasn't going to be using all that heat. I can't really, my hair looks way too limp and straight with a flat iron. I liked how her hair looked with the body and movement though. She was very encouraging and made you feel like she was your sister-girl while watching her. She got me started on ApHogee and basically introduced me to protein. My hair didn't stop breaking right away but the breakage decreased a ton. From there I watched her videos for entertainment and to see how she was doing. To be honest, every YouTuber I'm subbed to, I can tell you I usually don't follow anything they're doing. If I try something it's on a whim and it's usually only 2 items out of everything they're using for the whole time I'm subbed to them. I'm not the type to go out and buy 28328692 products just because someone said it was amazing on YT. Anyway, back to Ateya, I love her but I cringe when she's ripping her hair out during stretches.



LadyRaider said:


> *Ateyaaa got me started. She changed my life. She was the first one I found. I was amazed at how much I didn't know about doing my hair. My mom had that silky 2 type hair and I didn't have any sisters. I grew up with predominantly white friends.*
> 
> Anyway... I will always be grateful to Ateyaaa for turning me into the one with the hair everyone had their hands in at the family gathering this summer. I love Ateyaaa!
> 
> What's wrong with nugro? I was thinking of going back to using it next payday.



LadyRaider, I totally agree with the bolded. My mum knew about hair but she's never had to do much with hers. She used to just shampoo and GO. erplexed I've always known her to have BSL+ hair, even when she cut of her hair on a whim, it always grew back quickly. The only reason she's doing a little more now is because of me and by a little more I mean using conditioner. I love her dearly though and she NEVER made me feel like my hair wasn't good enough, relaxed or natural. Going relaxed was completely my decision. Anyway, my hair wasn't a MESS when I found Ateya because my mum give me a good foundation but Ateya took it to the next level, then Macherie helped, LHCF a little, and me altering a lot of things. So ultimately in order I thank my mum, Ateya, and myself, then Macherie and LHCF for the assist.

Nothing's wrong with Nu Gro! Buy it if you want to but I preferred the way her hair looked and moved with ApHogee. I feel like when she was using Nu Gro, her hair had a dull, lifeless look. Not saying Nu Gro caused that, it could be all the heat she used to use once a week that Nu Gro couldn't mask. ApHogee though, made the heat usage look like nothing. Regardless, I will say, Ateya has a strong head of hair.


----------



## LadyRaider

Aireen,
My mom kept me in two pretty long braids for most of my life, and even when I was in high school, I had two braids. Heh. After that though when I went off to college and wanted to look cute is when my hair fell apart and broke off. It just slowly got worse with relaxers and color. My mom, like yours, made me feel like I had princess hair, and even when my hair was a mess, I thought I was looking good! 

Now I'm really leaning on braidouts. When I wear my hair is up, I generally put it in one or two french braids. I have gone back to my roots.


----------



## NappyNelle

Myjourney2009

"New" conditioners for me have been AO HSR & GPB as well as Giovanni SAS. I tried GPB when I first cut off my relaxed ends and my hair hated it. Years later, it's much better. My hair is in better condition now, so I'll stick to it. I've been avoiding protein for years when I should have been using it from the start.

And grapeseed oil is great! I just added this last month. LOL Try it out.


----------



## shasha8685

I've forgotten how much I needed to divorce myself from that idea that my hair always needed to be straight when I first started my HHJ.


My friend has started stretching relaxers and she is getting frustrated because at 3 months post, she will flat iron her hair (mind you it's summertime in Alabama), and her hair will revert.

I've been stretching so long that I don't flat iron my hair during the summer. I'll bun it or wear some sort of curly style and and call it a day. It really doesn't phase me.

It's amazing the things you forget when you've been on your hair journey for a long time...


----------



## Aireen

LadyRaider said:


> Aireen,
> My mom kept me in two pretty long braids for most of my life, and even when I was in high school, I had two braids. Heh. After that though when I went off to college and wanted to look cute is when my hair fell apart and broke off. It just slowly got worse with relaxers and color. My mom, like yours, made me feel like I had princess hair, and even when my hair was a mess, I thought I was looking good!
> 
> Now I'm really leaning on braidouts. When I wear my hair is up, I generally put it in one or two french braids. I have gone back to my roots.



 LadyRaider, mums always know how to make you feel special when most needed. My hair was always full NL-SL. My care was alright, my hair looked alright and good sometimes even though I treat it badly. I had a scissor happy stylist for a WHILE and when one of the stylists at the salon (Azan's  for you Torontonians) cut off my hair, my mum made a big scene and we were OUT.  Right now my stylist is great... She's not good at cutting all dramatic and fancy but she can trim and dust the tiniest bit off, she's good at listening too!

Glad you're going back to your roots and hey if you like Nu Gro, do what works for you and let me know how it goes! SN: I wish I could french braid...


----------



## Evolving78

i am deleting this bad juju!


----------



## SUPER SWEET

I need to get a professional braidout/twistout.  I just can't do it correctly.


----------



## Damaged but not out

tomorrow i will be mixing shea butter cream, clay wash, anti-stretch mark cream. 

I can't find cantu shea butter on this island and im about to run out, already stretching it with my giovanni leave in. 

This has happened before, I'm over it, going to play mixtress for a bit.


----------



## pookaloo83

Damaged but not out said:


> tomorrow i will be mixing shea butter cream, clay wash, *anti-stretch mark cream. *


 
why? Is there something special in it?


----------



## pookaloo83

SUPER SWEET said:


> I need to get a professional braidout/twistout. I just can't do it correctly.


 

What do you think you are doing wrong? Maybe I can help you. I'm the queen of twistouts. They used to be a ham at first now they are perfect!

SUPER SWEET


----------



## Evolving78

ok i'm cool again.  yeah, i think i need some chocolate or something!


----------



## kandake

The humidity was not my friend this morning.  My twistout just looks like a fro right now.


----------



## adamson

I just trimmed off a bunch of ends. I'm trying to avert a setback when in honesty I don't even know what to do. I've been having a lot of breakage, lately, when it doesn't even make sense because I'm in box braids.

So I tried to cut off every part that looked too thin.


----------



## divachyk

Today I'm a bit annoyed. I run my fingers through my barely 1 week post hair and it feels so dense that I think to myself, didn't I just get my hair touched up a week ago. Am I yet again underprocessed? In thinking back and trying to understand the culprit, I have a lightbulb moment. Could it be that my hair was always dense and I just never knew it because before LHCF, I was salon dependent and got my hair flat ironed almost always???


----------



## Simply_elle

Waiting for this wash and go to dry can't lay down...Huh!!! Just bought some AO honeysuckle conditioner.... We'll see how it goes... Ish isn't cheap, however I need to get this mess SOFT so i'm desperate!!!


----------



## SUPER SWEET

pookaloo83 said:


> What do you think you are doing wrong? Maybe I can help you. I'm the queen of twistouts. They used to be a ham at first now they are perfect!
> 
> SUPER SWEET


pookaloo83[USER][/USER]
They come out diffrent on each twist. They don't have a style. The ends  are going everywhich way but down. The roots are puffy like a pastry and they are stiff....


----------



## winona

Uuuuggghh I feel so lazy I forgot to wear my satin/silk scarf last night thank goodness my pillowcase is satin.  Then today I didnt even bother to freshen up the outside of my bun with any moisturizer.  Maybe tomorrow I will feel like it


----------



## Evolving78

i want my hair to be in the hair porn thread one day!  yeah i said!


----------



## Nix08

My favorite blog now has a chat page and I was the first member to sign up  (and my girlfriend newly recruited to 'hair' the second)
n_vizion of relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm so tempted to take these braids out just to wash,dc and put in a fresh set lol


----------



## fatimablush

i am going to do an oil rinse tonite and then maybe some finger coils or twist out.
please wish me luck.....erplexed


----------



## newnyer

I want my hair to straighten easily and stay that way (and not frizz up as soon as I step outside), but I also want my hair to have looser curls/waves for WNGs.  I need something in between a texturizer and a texlax..........a texturlax?????? LOL


----------



## Bublin

SUPER SWEET said:


> pookaloo83[USER][/USER]
> They come out diffrent on each twist. They don't have a style. The ends  are going everywhich way but down. The roots are puffy like a pastry and they are stiff....



SUPER SWEET For style start by parting your hair where you would like the hair to fall ie middle or side part.

On you ends you must roll them on either perm rods or what i do is once my whole head has been twistsed or braided i grab,
say a few twists, and roll onto a satin pillow roller.  No matter which roller you use make sure you roll under.  If you don't set ur twists on some sort of roller then your ends will stick out straight and your twist out style won't look finished.


----------



## Myjourney2009

newnyer said:


> I want my hair to straighten easily and stay that way (and not frizz up as soon as I step outside), but I also want my hair to have looser curls/waves for WNGs.  I need something in between a texturizer and a texlax..........a *texturlax*?????? LOL



Girl dont go starting a new term. My brain cant handle it. 

Remember everyones hair does not have the same degree of wavy/curliness.

You can take it as far as you want.

A texturizer is not what you need because IMO, this will leave you closer to your original texture minus alot of th bulk.


----------



## divachyk

Time stand still when I'm sitting under the hooded dryer in a roller set. First roller set in MONTHS; let's see if the torture is worth it.


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> Time stand still when I'm sitting under the hooded dryer in a roller set. First roller set in MONTHS; let's see if the torture is worth it.





oohh I wish I could master them.

I know I said that I wasnt going to do them anymore but I am going to keep trying til I get it right. 

When I see all those ladies flying through them I feel I can do it.


----------



## Nayna

What took me so long to try cassia?! Smh as I stroke my hair.


----------



## divachyk

Myjourney2009 said:


> oohh I wish I could master them.
> 
> I know I said that I wasnt going to do them anymore but I am going to keep trying til I get it right.
> 
> When I see all those ladies flying through them I feel I can do it.



Hey MJ (Myjourney2009)! I cheat - I ponytail roller set. I could never breeze through the mohawk set. I feel the pony set suits me just fine. The only downside is it takes a tad bit longer to dry the hair closest to the scalp secured by the hair ties. Tonight was record time. I detangled and rolled in less than 20 mins. Been under the dryer for an hour though. Had I air dried, I would be done by now erplexed That's the downside - hot under the dryer and time it takes to dry.


----------



## winona

divachyk said:


> Time stand still when I'm sitting under the hooded dryer in a roller set. First roller set in MONTHS; let's see if the torture is worth it.



This is funny.  On Friday when I sat under there for 1hr with curlformers I swear I fell asleep and woke up and the dryer was still running at least 2 times


----------



## divachyk

Is this the real splitender? I'm considering it since I'm all about becoming a self-trimmer. http://www.splitender.com/


----------



## divachyk

winona said:


> This is funny.  On Friday when I sat under there for 1hr with curlformers I swear I fell asleep and woke up and the dryer was still running at least 2 times


winona - wonder if Pibbs live up to the hype. My bootay is numb from sitting here so long.


----------



## winona

divachyk said:


> winona - wonder if Pibbs live up to the hype. My bootay is numb from sitting here so long.



divachyk I got a PIBBS I think it is 514 quickdry.  I woke up because I was on a gangsta lean and it was rolling away


----------



## divachyk

winona - I only have a Sally's hooded dryer an half the time I can barely fit 8 rollers up under it when doing a pony roller set. I will have to check in the Pibbs. My wedding anniversary is coming up in a few weeks so I'm making a wish list. The splitender and Pibbs is on it. I wonder if the Pibbs go on sale during Black Friday?


----------



## divachyk

Tonight I DCd with Bee Mine DC and really liked it. I love the Bee Mine line. It just works for/with my hair for some reason. And the roller set feels so nice. I came from under the dryer a little took quick, roots still were damp, but oh well, hair still was nice. Not pic worthy but nice nonetheless. Oh how I forgot how great silky hair felt. I usually air dry and my hair is coarse and dense. Roller setting gives me silky bounce.


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> Is this the real splitender? I'm considering it since I'm all about becoming a self-trimmer. http://www.splitender.com/



Yup this is where I purchased mine. Their customer service is phenomenal.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Myjourney2009. I will order it. How often do you use it? and, When do you use the splitender vs. going for a professional trim?


----------



## shasha8685

Now that football season has started, I see a lot of co-washing and buns in my future.



I gotta be out in the hot Alabama sun coaching the cheerleaders....I love it though!


----------



## SUPER SWEET

somebody stop me from getting a box of color That Creme of Nature is callin me.


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> Thanks Myjourney2009. I will order it. How often do you use it? and, When do you use the splitender vs. going for a professional trim?




For the remainder of the year I will not be going in for a professional trim. My last one was in DEC. She cut me a bit uneven so my left side is right at CL but the right side is right below it. Its ok though it blends well. 

I will be using the splitender every 6 weeks for the remaining of the year. I have it outlined in my blog. My next splitending will be this weekend. I am going to post a before and after pic (flatironed)


My ends feel fine and I want to reach my goal of APL by DEC *crosses fingers*

OT I have layers so it will take me longer to get to any full goal. My front is not even full SL yet, its bottom of next length, then my next longest layer is SL then the very bottom layer is CL.

I like my layers and I am really considering keeping them.


----------



## newnyer

Myjourney2009 said:


> Girl dont go starting a new term. My brain cant handle it.
> 
> Remember everyones hair does not have the same degree of wavy/curliness.
> 
> You can take it as far as you want.
> 
> A texturizer is not what you need because IMO, this will leave you closer to your original texture minus alot of th bulk.


 


You are so right....if I use that term more than once someone will probably start a thread on it and it'll be on YT next week. 

Thanks for the advice.  I just had the fear that I would have too much reversion with a texturizer when straightened, but wouldn't be able to have a decent WNG with a texlax.  Texlaxed did seem like the best choice though-I'm just terrified of the possible inconsistent results (leave on 10 minutes? 7 with protein? 12 with oil/conditioner mix? 8 while singing the alphabet backwards?).erplexed  The texturizer process just seemed like an easier application. Well--ho hum, guess I'll stop complaining and keep perusing the threads here to get some solid advice on the best way to texlax.

Another random thought? Why does everyone make a comment about my steamer when they walk in my house? lol Yes I have big a** salon equipment in the middle of the room...sowhatsittoya???! Don't judge me!


----------



## Myjourney2009

newnyer

Why not try the just for me texture softner. Look on YT for people that have done them.

If you use that I and you want less curl then only add 1/2 of the tube of oil. or even 1/4 of it. 

I would suggest purchasing a chelating shampoo to rid the hair of calcium deposits as well. Many people complain of dryness from using a calcium hydroxide relaxer.

you might also want to consider a lithium hydroxide relaxer. The process slower and you will not lose all your curl. If you want to go straighter keep it on for 5-10 min extra. The thing with these is you cant go back and forth btwn this and calcium hydroxide. You can however use sodium hydroxide after it if you choose to change

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=18118


----------



## belldandy

i'm having a little breakage...


----------



## divachyk

@belldandy - what do you think the issue is?

@Myjourney2009 - I will visit your blog for more details and post any remaining questions there, if that's cool

I used Joico Kpak Reconstructor last night and felt it went better than the first time I used it. @Sistaslick's book has helped me understand protein a little better. I'm enjoying the book. I'm reading it slowly and skipping around to read up on things as reference for things currently experienced.


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> @belldandy - what do you think the issue is?
> 
> @Myjourney2009 - I will visit your blog for more details and post any remaining questions there, if that's cool
> 
> I used Joico Kpak Reconstructor last night and felt it went better than the first time I used it. @Sistaslick's book has helped me understand protein a little better. I'm enjoying the book. I'm reading it slowly and skipping around to read up on things as reference for things currently experienced.




divachyk

Sure 

and I will get to your pm today I was just thinking about it a bit before I responded


----------



## halee_J

Frizz sucks.


----------



## winona

divachyk said:


> Is this the real splitender? I'm considering it since I'm all about becoming a self-trimmer. http://www.splitender.com/



Yes Ma'am, I contacted the company some time ago.  There is also a certified ebay seller who doesnt charge shipping.  The name is victorsomething


----------



## NikkiQ

My hair is protesting these braids people. They're screaming "Hell no we won't stay!" and have started to unravel...and I used rubber bands!!!! Time to take them down and do another set. They look a hot mess after only a week anyway.


----------



## Imani

So I was perusing this natural salons site my coworker suggested bc I figure one day I will want to get my natural hair styled once its longer and I get tired of wigs. 

On the site it says that loose natural hair has to be trimmed 1/8 to 1/2 in every 6 to 8 weeks. I was like wow so basically u would be cutting off up to half of ur growth every year and only retaining like 3 in of hair a year. 

I don't understand why anyone would need to trim that often esp if u r natural and not using heat and wearing styles like twists or braids all the time. 

I also noticed almost all the pics were of dreded hair which leads me to believe they prob favor dreds more and that's mainly what they r used to dealing with and have no idea how to help people get long natural hair that is not dreaded.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## ms.tatiana

Back to taking care of my edges twice a day!!!


----------



## Evolving78

Imani
that's how much i cut off every 6-8 weeks, but i don't do protective styles.  i usually trim 1/8-1/4 an inch.  it might be hindering my progress though.  i could have been APL a long time ago.


----------



## rririla

So.....I'm thinkin about texlaxing ONLY THE RIGHT SIDE OF MY HEAD.....have any of u ever heard of that?.....sounds stupid but my right side shrivels up when I do a wash and go or flat iron or just about anything......my left side will remain stretched no matter what I do to it...but the right is just unruly!...it always looks 2 inches shorter....so do u guys think I will suffer damage and wind up having a set back or should I give it a try...really on the fence...but I'm tired of the lopsided-ness....the hair is cut even, but the shrinkage on my right is vicious....I know this may sound stupid, but I'm desperate...


----------



## SUPER SWEET

Im going to give the twistout one more try  This time I will try dry hair.


----------



## Nonie

@Imani, believe it or not, I grew my hair from one inch to 9-11 inches in 2 years trimming that much every 6-8 weeks. I wasn't protective styling, but I wasn't at SL yet, which is when PSing becomes a must if you're to see good retention. I documented that growth and have shared it in a few posts. shortdub78, you and I are suffering from the same affliction: a crawl coz we won't PS.  But doesn't mean you won't EVENTUALLY get there. I did...and I know I'm not done yet.  Might take an eon to move on...but I'ma move on EVENTUALLY. 

Imani, if you're cutting off 1/4 per 8 weeks, you end up losing 1.5 inches a year. If you're cutting off 1/4 inch every 6 weeks, you lose 2 inches a year. Trust me, if you're not dusting regularly, you're probably losing more of that, or you will find down the line you need to cut off more. By dusting regularly, you nip the fraying of ends so that your strands are not worn down. It is this alone that took me from over 30 years of 5-6 inches to longer lengths.



Nonie said:


> For me it is imperative that I trim/dust my hair regularly if I am to have thick full hair. Trimming for me means the difference between this (regular trimming)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this (not trimming for about 4 months):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to trim about 2 inches just to get my hair to feel right. So all that length I was trying to hold onto went poof! Not worth it IMO
> 
> Regular trimming took me steadily from one inch in 12 months to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then from that in 12 months to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not trimming took me from hardly seeing any progress as the dead ends just seemed to tear away to nothingness...to almost where I was a year prior. To this (that was after I got my hair right by trimming those ends):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a side-by-side comparison. First two pics showing healthy growth from regular trimming. Last two pics showing first the sad ends, and then what I was left with when I got rid of them so I'd have uniform thickness along the length (Chronologically Aug 2002, Aug 2003 and last two pics Dec 2003--the results of not trimming/dusting at all lost me length ):


----------



## belldandy

divachyk said:


> @belldandy - what do you think the issue is?
> 
> @Myjourney2009 - I will visit your blog for more details and post any remaining questions there, if that's cool
> 
> I used Joico Kpak Reconstructor last night and felt it went better than the first time I used it. @Sistaslick's book has helped me understand protein a little better. I'm enjoying the book. I'm reading it slowly and skipping around to read up on things as reference for things currently experienced.



i dont know exactly.  i may be cowashing too much.  or i may need to go back to coconut oil... i have not been doing anything differently though except cowashing more because it is hot.  maybe too much of a good thing.    last summer my hair thrived with frequent cowashing but i think now that it is longer i may need a new strategy


----------



## Imani

Nonie said:


> @Imani, believe it or not, I grew my hair from one inch to 9-11 inches in 2 years trimming that much every 6-8 weeks. I wasn't protective styling, but I wasn't at SL yet, which is when PSing becomes a must if you're to see good retention. I documented that growth and have shared it in a few posts. shortdub78, you and I are suffering from the same affliction: a crawl coz we won't PS.  But doesn't mean you won't EVENTUALLY get there. I did...and I know I'm not done yet.  Might take an eon to move on...but I'ma move on EVENTUALLY.
> 
> Imani, if you're cutting off 1/4 per 8 weeks, you end up losing 1.5 inches a year. If you're cutting off 1/4 inch every 6 weeks, you lose 2 inches a year. Trust me, if you're not dusting regularly, you're probably losing more of that, or you will find down the line you need to cut off more. By dusting regularly, you nip the fraying of ends so that your strands are not worn down. It is this alone that took me from over 30 years of 5-6 inches to longer lengths.



Nonie  I was more so thinking on the extreme end of cutting off 1/2 in every other month. Bc if you go to a salon for many of them, "trim" usually equals "cut" so I figure they would prob cut at least that much, so majority of this person's clients are prob losing 3 in a year. 

In my siggy progress pics, I retained about 5.5 inches in a year. I got my hair trimmed professionally twice in that year (my stylist back home is not scissor happy and only cuts whats necessary).  And some light dusting here and there at home whenever I saw fit. I protective styled about 8/12 months during that period.  

I also have fine strands, so I pay really close attention to my ends and won't hesitate to cut them if they start to look shady. For now I am protective styling 100% of the time, and getting professional trims about every 5 months or so and keeping an eye on my ends in between trims. I keep scissors on my bathroom sink ready for any shady ends and also knots.


----------



## NappyNelle

My braid out is so cute and fluffy! Aubey conditioners are definite staples in my regimen.


----------



## divachyk

Status = blah. Hair looks great though; just have others things on the mind.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk read you have an anniversary coming up ...so do I Aug 13th  It's #6 for us how about you guys?

RT on hair - I've decided I'm going for 16 (I actually wrote 20erplexed) week stretch.  This should take me close to top of BSL....the thing though, if it doesn't I'll be very very very upset


----------



## divachyk

@Nix08 - it's 13 years for us (ETA: anniversary is Aug 10)


----------



## Nix08

@divachyk nice!!  Lucky #13...Congratulations


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 - same to you!


----------



## Nix08

blackberry815 I've put it out there, I'm going for a 16 week stretch....how long are you going to go for??


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Cowashing is the best thing since sliced cheese. I've broken up with shampoo.*


----------



## SuchaLady

Nix08 Are you really APL?! Your siggy ponytail looks much longer!


----------



## Nix08

moonglowdiva isn't it though...I can't get over it myself


----------



## SuchaLady

I want this sew in but its so expensive. I have things to buy before going back to school.


----------



## Nix08

SuchaLady said:


> @Nix08 Are you really APL?! Your siggy ponytail looks much longer!



SuchaLady Stop teasing me 
It's the illusion of that banana clip.  Yuppers APL and grateful but nowhere near satisfied 

I'll take it though and go to bed with a smile on my face


----------



## SuchaLady

Nix08 Oh I see. Well you better whip that ponytail. Lol I saw you mentioned going on a stretch. I think I am about to do the same with sew ins. They are just so darn expensive  I hate being a college student. Its like I have money but I have to save it or either its planned as soon as I get it either way 



Nix08 said:


> @SuchaLady Stop teasing me
> It's the illusion of that banana clip. Yuppers APL and grateful but nowhere near satisfied
> 
> I'll take it though and go to bed with a smile on my face


----------



## Damaged but not out

pookaloo83

lol, no the wording was off. I'm going to make a shea butter cream, a clay wash and a stretch mark cream. 

3 separate items/ outcomes, not 3 things mixed together!


----------



## Nix08

SuchaLady said:


> @Nix08 Oh I see. Well you better whip that ponytail. Lol I saw you mentioned going on a stretch. I think I am about to do the same with sew ins. They are just so darn expensive  I hate being a college student. Its like I have money but I have to save it or either its planned as soon as I get it either way



SuchaLady Oh yes broke school days, with a several years old Mazda precidia that just wouldn't quit costing me money  $2.00 got me 2 peanut butter cookies and a large tea...peanut butter is filling I could get through most of the day with that meal

You can stretch with me --- co wash and finger detangling is what's going to get me there And claw clips with a bun


----------



## Nix08

Damaged but not out said:


> @pookaloo83
> 
> lol, no the wording was off. I'm going to make a shea butter cream, a clay wash and a stretch mark cream.
> 
> 3 separate items/ outcomes, not 3 things mixed together!



Not to be in your conversation but when I first read your post I too wondered why you needed stretch mark cream in your hair


----------



## Nonie

Imani...Oh OK. 1/2 an inch would be too much, I agree.

I personally think if you wait to see splits, you've waited too long. I never see any coz I dust before they are big enough to be visible to the eye. My logic is splits look this ugly when they are tinier than 1/10 of a millimeter, then I can only imagine how raggedy they would be if I waited till they were big enough to be visible.  Trimming this much __ regularly seems to keep them out of sight, in my case. 

If you retain 5.5, then you are doing well and shouldn't change your regimen. That means if your growth is average, you retained all you grew (6 inches) and your stylist took off only this much ____ which is more than can be said for most stylists.


----------



## blackberry815

Nix08 said:


> @blackberry815 I've put it out there, I'm going for a 16 week stretch....how long are you going to go for??


 
Nix08 you play no games!!!!... hmmm I want to shoot for 12 weeks... although I made a hair appointment for a relaxer at 6 weeks...smh I will probably just cancel that appointment or change it to a wash and set...


----------



## newnyer

Nonie thanks for that advice (even if it wasn't directed at me lol). I'm always confused because I can never see split ends with my hair- I seem to not be able to tell the difference between splits & frizzy ends. From my own amateur inspection I never see what you have pictured in that post-so I get into panic mode because I'm assuming I am honestly just blind to what they look like & a stylist will find them before I do & chop off more than needed (which usually happens IMO). It'd be much easier if I could recognize them myself instead of depending on someone else, so maybe I'll just do some arbitrary dusting just in case every once in awhile. Lol

Sent from my MB200 using MB200


----------



## divachyk

Tonight I purchased the Splitender. 

Some of you may know from a previous posting in a different thread that I was offered an opportunity to preview Supergirl's new product line. I'll be posting my reviews in 3 different places that I frequent the most as applicable - U1B1 because those ladies go hard for all products, DCing challenge and RT. I'm not being paid for this so this is strictly my *honest* opinion. 

My input from using SDH Nourish Oil.

I look to sample the other products throughout the week and use the DC on next wash day (sometime the upcoming weekend).


----------



## robot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDk_bBlDtCY&feature=feedu

Mae's hair just refuses to grow down!  It's so big!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Another failed twistout. Sigh. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## robot.

Anakinsmomma said:


> Another failed twistout. Sigh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



What went wrong?


----------



## Evolving78

@robot
love her hair, but i wish she would state how long she has been growing her natural hair.  the big chop thing can be confusing to people.  i believe she might be close to 3 years vs 2 years.  but her hair still looks good!

i realized, that's how my hair is growing. it will just grow out and not down.



robot. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDk_bBlDtCY&feature=feedu
> 
> Mae's hair just refuses to grow down!  It's so big!


----------



## Aireen

I wish the foods I had cravings for gave me accelerated hair growth... like bubble tea.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

robot. said:


> What went wrong?



I'm thinking that it wasn't enough time to set before I had to be at work. It was only about three hours. 

Eta: I'm learning though. Trial and error is the best teacher for me 
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Aireen said:


> I wish the foods I had cravings for gave me accelerated hair growth... like bubble tea.



I just recently kicked a bubble tea addiction. I'm having tapioca withdrawals...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Curlybeauty

Welp, later today I will be embarking on my first vacation without weaves, braids, etc.

 for me ya'll.

At least this trip will give me an excuse to get rid of a bottle of conditioner


----------



## Aireen

Anakinsmomma said:


> I just recently kicked a bubble tea addiction. I'm having tapioca withdrawals...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I can't kick it. I've had it for years. I love the tapioca. There's bubble tea all over where I live, finna get me some tomorrow. Strawberry Milk Tea.


----------



## NappyNelle

My braid out was so cute today. I should have taken a picture to see the difference in volume & length.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Aireen said:


> I can't kick it. I've had it for years. I love the tapioca. There's bubble tea all over where I live, finna get me some tomorrow. Strawberry Milk Tea.



There's not many places where I live, so I started getting the syrups and tapioca at the asian store and making it at home. Never get satisfied on your own supply. 

Actually, the Phil-am store has it... And today is my birthday. 

Yep, I'm Finna fall off the wagon again. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aireen

Anakinsmomma said:


> There's not many places where I live, so I started getting the syrups and tapioca at the asian store and making it at home. Never get satisfied on your own supply.
> 
> Actually, the Phil-am store has it... And today is my birthday.
> 
> Yep, I'm Finna fall off the wagon again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I heard it's very hard to make, all my friends that have attempted say so. I watched an episode of Unwrapped where they talked about how to make it and it didn't seem hard, just a lot of waiting. Although, if I'm stuck in the kitchen with a set of ingredients and the thing isn't coming out right, I'd be pissed because someone TOLD me it'd be hard.

Girl, go get you some _ooohhkaaaayy_! It's your birthday, treat yourself! Happy birthday, btw!!


----------



## SuchaLady

My skin sucks. It makes me so angry. Sunshyne's skin is to die for. #Sigh


----------



## Curlybeauty

Straight hair


----------



## cutenss

I  ORS Smooth and Hold Pudding. It is so moisturizing to my natural, fine strands(that is flatironed). It does not make my hair revert, which was surprising. It gives me shine and softness. It smells  As far as hold, when I roll my ponytail, it gives hold in that way. But nothing hard, crunchy or stiff. My pony just swangs when I move or walk. I will see how it does when my hair is in a natural curly state. Definately a keeper


----------



## tatiana

Does hair style junkism exist?

I mean I know how to do a lot of hair styles (some better than others) but I spend way too much time thinking about how I should style my hair during the week. Even if my hair style is undesirable to me, I keep trying to that style modifying it if needed until I get it right.  

However I did come to the firm decision to give up on the mohawk roller setting method. I have a difficult time rolling up the sides. I may revisit it one day. Besides, my best roller sets were when they were not done in the mohawk fashion.


----------



## Curlybeauty

tatiana said:


> Does hair style junkism exist?
> 
> I mean I know how to do a lot of hair styles (some better than others) but I spend way too much time thinking about how I should style my hair during the week. Even if my hair style is undesirable to me, I keep trying to that style modifying it if needed until I get it right.
> 
> However I did come to the firm decision to give up on the mohawk roller setting method. I have a difficult time rolling up the sides. I may revisit it one day. Besides, my best roller sets were when they were not done in the mohawk fashion.



So how will you do them?


----------



## KimPossibli

Half of these ssks I'm getting are because I cant keet my hand out of my hair, luckily its not rampant.

keeping my hair lubricated seems to be the key to avoiding them though.. 

When I oil my hair in the morning.. wear my satin cap at night and wake up to dry looking hair.. where did the oil go... is it in my cap? has it evaporated.. hmm


----------



## Myjourney2009

LadyRaider said:


> By the by, I wonder how other ladies get their braids to dry straight when they go to bed? My braids always get a little crinkled under my cap while I sleep.



LadyRaider 

pin them down with large bobby pins (the large doobie pins)


----------



## SherylsTresses

I just introduced "five" coworkers to hair forums and YT videos.  

Other news:
I will cowash, porosity control, moisturize & seal, bun and sleep in a baggy tonight.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I know I said that I would not do rollersets again but I really would like to be able to master them. Off to YT land I go.


----------



## curlyninjagirl

I hate the way oils make my hair feel.....so sad cuz if they're so good for your hair why does my hair seem to hate them???


----------



## tatiana

Curlybeauty said:


> So how will you do them?


 
I can see why you asked. All I saw is mohawk in youtube.

Anyway, my hair is cut in a pageboy. Think how Aaliyah hair was cut with part on the side. Your hair is cut similar to a pageboy. You roll your hair like the cut. You roll the rollers on the right side of the part to the right; left side to the left. You roll the back downwards.

Here are the visuals that were tough to find.

The first is Vanassa Williams. Her hair is dry and in a velcro set but you can see it would have an "Aaliyah" look when rollers are taken out because Vanassa's bangs are swoped. Just wanted to add Rick Fox is fine.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SldO8hODNno&NR=1

The second is Japanese woman getting her hair roll. But you can see how the stylist is rolling the right front towards the right and the left front to the left and the back to the back. Those mesh rollers are nice that they are using.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhkeK3COjcs&feature=related

Black female doing something similar but she does not have a hard part.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVslKD8DgCM&feature=related


----------



## halee_J

I need to pick up some porosity control.


I think I'm going to go pick up that LF I've been eyeing. I'll wear it around the house until I feel comfortable wearing it outside


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Aireen said:


> I heard it's very hard to make, all my friends that have attempted say so. I watched an episode of Unwrapped where they talked about how to make it and it didn't seem hard, just a lot of waiting. Although, if I'm stuck in the kitchen with a set of ingredients and the thing isn't coming out right, I'd be pissed because someone TOLD me it'd be hard.
> 
> Girl, go get you some _ooohhkaaaayy_! It's your birthday, treat yourself! Happy birthday, btw!!



Thanks Aireen!  I dont find it that hard... The tapioca takes about five minutes and I've been able to replicate the black milk tea, lychee and mango flavors well. Don't ask me make any others   for strawberry milk, I totally cheat. Nestle quik anyone? It's more about the chewy balls (pause) than anything else for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Yay! I recovered from my failed twistout with a successful flat iron. My hair is shiny and healthy looking, especially after I gave myself a trim. Fiancé is giving me the eye already....


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

@halee_J - do you know I haven't worn my LF yet. I'm comfy in it, sorta but just haven't had the urge to debut it yet. Took it with me on business travel for just in case and never needed to throw it on. In due time I suppose.

@Myjourney2009 - check out ponytail rollersets also.


----------



## long_hair1day

I wonder what products our First Lady, Mrs. Obama uses on her hair. What's her reggie....hmmmm?


----------



## SuchaLady

long_hair1day Soft Sheen Carson



long_hair1day said:


> I wonder what products our First Lady, Mrs. Obama uses on her hair. What's her reggie....hmmmm?


----------



## ecadnacmc

My half wig likes co-washing too too! Lol!

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## choctaw

Mixed up some henna paste while the cable guy installed internet and cable service. He wondered what I was doing with the molasses


----------



## Anakinsmomma

long_hair1day said:


> I wonder what products our First Lady, Mrs. Obama uses on her hair. What's her reggie....hmmmm?



If Katt Williams is to be believed, Motions 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Itgirl
that used to happened to me all of the time.  since i went back to using Qhemet Biologics, my hair stays soft and moisturized for days.  i will admit that i can be very heavy-hand with applying product to my hair (i apply product to every section(8-20) of my hair).  i like cream products that are very heavy.  my hair is very coily and i need the heaviness for weight to prevent my hair from tangling and knotting.  i still like water based products, but i like a oil based heavy cream/pomade to seal.  regular oils don't do it for me except castor oil.




Itgirl said:


> Half of these ssks I'm getting are because I cant keet my hand out of my hair, luckily its not rampant.
> 
> keeping my hair lubricated seems to be the key to avoiding them though..
> 
> When I oil my hair in the morning.. wear my satin cap at night and wake up to dry looking hair.. where did the oil go... is it in my cap? has it evaporated.. hmm


----------



## halee_J

Yeah after looking back at how much I retained while wearing half wigs, I think I really need to revisit wigging it


----------



## Aireen

Anakinsmomma said:


> Thanks Aireen!  I dont find it that hard... The tapioca takes about five minutes and I've been able to replicate the black milk tea, lychee and mango flavors well. Don't ask me make any others   for strawberry milk, I totally cheat. Nestle quik anyone? It's more about the chewy balls (pause) than anything else for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



LOL, clever you using Nesquik. I remember when I first got introduced to bubble tea, I hated the boba pearls. My friends kept buying bubble tea all the time though and one day, I was hooked... I don't know WHAT made me hate them.

I think I'm going out in about 3 hours to get an extra large one.  Don't judge me! Tell me if you got yours and happy birthday again, Anakinsmomma!


----------



## halee_J

I miss rollersets. I wonder how long rollersets last on heat trained hair...


----------



## Lissa0821

It is getting harder to find Profectiv Anti-tangle leave in, I have used for years and most places I go have all of the Profectiv products except this one.  I finally found a place that had three bottles on the shelf so I brought two once these run out I am really going to start looking for a new liquid leave in that detangles my hair and is lightweight.


----------



## SuchaLady

This weave thing is so complicated. I have read so many threads but I am still like wtf. I really think a full head with no hair left out is best for me but it seems like the most complicated of them all. I would get a partial with the top left out but I know after my work outs the leave out is going to look a HAM. I cant straighten it everyday. :/


----------



## winona

YOU LADIES ROCK  YES YOU  Thank you for helping me to help my family. 

Updates: My niece had her first wash day today and she told me hardly lost any hair >doing the cabbage patch< My mom's hair is growing in thicker and healthier than before.>doing the running man<


----------



## NYAmicas

Went to get a Dominican Blowout for the first time in a hot minute & while I hated the intense heat my hair endured I *LOVE* how straight and soft my hair is.


----------



## NikkiQ

winona said:


> YOU LADIES ROCK  YES YOU Thank you for helping me to help my family.
> 
> Updates: My niece had her first wash day today and she told me hardly lost any hair >doing the cabbage patch< My mom's hair is growing in thicker and healthier than before.>doing the running man<


 
winona did she love her care package you sent her??


----------



## shasha8685

Think my hair is telling me to go head and relax....

I'm 14weeks and 1 day post.....


----------



## choctaw

did a wash and fro


----------



## Aireen

Okay... taking hair pics is too hard LOL... I need someone to help me. :|


----------



## Aireen

RUSH HOUR 3 IS ON!  Too bad I don't have food to pig out on for another 2 hours.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Im wearing a low cut shirt and a lock of my hair grazed the top of my boob..if felt weird and i got scared

Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## halee_J

Woooo! Hemp oil detangles my hair like a dream! _every tim_e


----------



## NikkiQ

Cowashed with AOHSR today and my fro is soft and DELICIOUS right now!!!!


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

My hair feels like friggin butter...I'm falling in love. <3


----------



## NappyNelle

My hair better be cute tomorrow! lol


----------



## Lissa0821

I have been working out since May and using a satin scarf to tie up my hair because I sweat heavily in my scalp area.  But my hair ends up getting drenched wet with sweat and it does get a little hard when it is dry.  I hate cowashing so I just wash and deep condition twice a week.  This week I have been using cotton scarf and it seems to absorb the sweat so much better.  My hair is not drying out at all, I wish I could wash it more frequently but my hair is too fine  for that.


----------



## winona

NikkiQ said:


> winona did she love her care package you sent her??



NikkiQ she absolutely did  I could not have done it without you all  Your recommendations were perfect fit for her to start off with Dont want to make her a PJ like her auntie


----------



## divachyk

It's been a long time since I've had no hair complaints *knocks on wood* my hair feels great! I love roller sets! Roller set hair doesn't make for good buns though. They look to wimpy.


----------



## SuchaLady

Curly weave is on the agenda! Im excited. I look so pretty with curly hair.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Purchasing only what's needed and using it... me. I need not hoard, covet, let greed take over, or give way to obsessions etc . It ain't that serious .  I just need information erplexed. My goal is healthy hair. I don't care about the latest fades in products or bandwagons , magic potions or growth aid.  I don't need to have a closet like a stylist. Who are I servicing.... me. I'm not interested in the elusive long hair . My goal is healthy hair . Healthy from the inside out. That's all that matters . Right now my hair is not healthy... I suffer from neglect. But I'm trying to get back on track.*

*Grower Watch List... mine*
*Saleemah Cartwright (outstanding natural)*
*Nina Pruitt (goods on transitioning)*
*McWifey ( consistency)*
*fgrogran (relaxer stretching)*

*They have some very good information and they can prove it. We often learn by immatating(sp) others.*


----------



## winona

Yesterday I rinsed my hair after the workout and put it in a low bun.  I threw on my satin sleep cap last night as usual and went to bed.  BIG MISTAKE I am so use to high buns My neck is killing me right now.  Today after my workout I am going to rinse and put my hair into a high bun.


----------



## NikkiQ

Cowashed last night with my hair fully free from the braids and idk if I'm trippin or if the heat from the shower was messing with my brain or what, but it felt longer. How is that possible? It had only been a week and a half since I put the braids in. Is the sulfur, Nioxin and Biotin combo really working THAT well??? I think I have about 2 inches before I hit APL so I'm PRAYING that this summer growth spurt thing keeps going. I'd love to be close APL by the end of the year.


----------



## LadyRaider

I tried to do the curly messy bun I saw the ME on Law and Order SVU had in an episode. I just looked like I didn't comb my hair. 

Today I am wearing a part and two braids going back into the curly bun. Looks a lot better in the front. One of my Latina students came to class yesterday wearing her hair in a similar style, so I'm copying her. 

My sideways banana clip pony is pretty wimpy, though. It's just on the the north side of the probably too small to wear border.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Aireen.... No bubble tea for me  by the tine I finished hanging with the inlaws, it was closed. 


What am I doing with my hair tonight?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Am I really close to using up all my minutes chatting hair  That's ok advice is being taken and more importantly she's making great progress


----------



## SuchaLady

Gotta do my HW first then back to looking up weave. I didnt realize how soon I leave for school so I will be getting my hair done soon.


----------



## SuchaLady

Anybody know where I can get some quality Indian hair like this that wont make my Wells Fargo acccount hurt to badly? I said Indian because I know you can straighten Indian and wear it that way but when it moistened it will curl back up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIwQFZhzuaA


----------



## winona

Nix08 said:


> Am I really close to using up all my minutes chatting hair  That's ok advice is being taken and more importantly she's making great progress



Dont you just love seeing people reach their goals Makes me feel all proud to be able to help them


----------



## faithVA

Can't wait to get home and take out these braids. 

Have taken out a few during the day. They look really ratting. I didn't do a good job at all. But there's one good thing about doing such a lousy job. I can easily tell where my hair stops and the extension hair continues so I can just cut the bottom and just unbraid the rest.


----------



## KimPossibli

washing my hair tonight and want to try a a new twisting method

may wash with the clarifying poo..


----------



## winona

I hope eonhair.com has a Memorial day Sale I really want to get some Spring Twists.  

Oh Why did my puppies jump and bark at my bed after they felt my nap was too long.  Boo to belly rubs.**Rant over


----------



## Lissa0821

I subscribe to more natural hair youtube channels than I do ladies with relaxed hair and I don't plan on going natural anytime soon.  The only relaxed youtuber who has hair similar to mine is Ulovemegz.


----------



## faithVA

Itgirl said:


> washing my hair tonight and want to try a a new twisting method
> 
> may wash with the clarifying poo..


 
Itgirl, what new method are you trying?


----------



## SherylsTresses

Just purchased Wen Fig 6 oz and noticed it has cones in it. erplexed


----------



## Aireen

Anakinsmomma said:


> Aireen.... No bubble tea for me  by the tine I finished hanging with the inlaws, it was closed.
> 
> 
> What am I doing with my hair tonight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Anakinsmomma, I didn't get it either!  I'm getting mine by the weekend though.


----------



## adamson

I really want to do my hair today... but I don't have any new ideas, so I won't.

Also, it's only been 1.5 weeks in box braids. But still...


----------



## KimPossibli

@faithVA

the @Nonie method

where you twirl each strand before you twist them together.

hoping to get longer lasting and possibly more shrinkage from my twistout


----------



## divachyk

Day 2 - no hair complaints  Hair looks shiny and healthy. Delightful.


----------



## natstar

I hate my hair right now. The summer is the absolute worse for my hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

Think I will wash my hair tomorrow morning. Just one day earlier than usual.


----------



## -PYT

Itgirl said:


> *the @Nonie method*
> 
> where you twirl each strand before you twist them together.
> 
> hoping to get longer lasting and possibly more shrinkage from my twistout



Best method ever!  Had these mini twists in for a month and they look almost as fresh as when I put them in.  Refreshing a few twists here and there really revitalizes the look


----------



## Nix08

Aireen your hair in your avatar looks sexy!!


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> Aireen your hair in your avatar looks sexy!!



Nix08, thanks girl! I love your siggy ponytail, I can't remember if I told you though.


----------



## Myjourney2009

-PYT said:


> Best method ever!  Had these mini twists in for a month and they look almost as fresh as when I put them in.  Refreshing a few twists here and there really revitalizes the look



how does this process work.

When I tried it before on my DD's hair they lasted the same amount of time. I am sure I did something wrong.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

I just did my first cornrow EVER! I've been trying to learn how to do this since I was like 7...lol so this is a major accomplishment  It looks like crap but it's a start !!


----------



## sunnieb

It's almost 9pm and I'm being hair lazy.  I need to go cowash...........


----------



## sunnieb

Aireen said:


> @Nix08, thanks girl! I love your siggy ponytail, I can't remember if I told you though.



Nix08 the bun in your avatar is cute!


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009, your curls look great!


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb said:


> @Nix08 the bun in your avatar is cute!


Ahh thanks sunnieb you know I look up to your hair


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb said:


> It's almost 9pm and I'm being hair lazy.  I need to go cowash...........



You better hurry up - although I'm probably the only one that has a 10pm bedtime  Oh and I sat under the ceiling fan today and I definitely can see how it speeds up drying.  I was only there for only 15 minutes before duty called but glad to know I have options


----------



## Nix08

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> I just did my first cornrow EVER! I've been trying to learn how to do this since I was like 7...lol so this is a major accomplishment  It looks like crap but it's a start !!


LoveTheSkinImIn that's a huge accomplishment...I can't and have given up trying


----------



## Evolving78

i gotta clean up tonight and finish detangling my hair.  i guess i will have to get up before the crack of dawn to wash it, if i am too tired.  i gotta take my kids to the dentist tomorrow and go to work afterwards.  i think i will have a scarf on at work tomorrow. i'm sitting here now, waiting for these pain pills to kick in so i can go back to cleaning.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> Myjourney2009, your curls look great!



Aireen

Thank you. I see you changed it up too, work it out girl.

I was just a-swangin' thesse curls this week.


----------



## Nix08

shortdub78 said:


> i gotta clean up tonight and finish detangling my hair.  i guess i will have to get up before the crack of dawn to wash it, if i am too tired.  i gotta take my kids to the dentist tomorrow and go to work afterwards.  i think i will have a scarf on at work tomorrow. i'm sitting here now, waiting for these pain pills to kick in so i can go back to cleaning.


shortdub78 I say to heck with the cleaning, go rest


----------



## shasha8685

Relaxed my hair and boy oh boy it took forever.

There was a lot of new growth at 14 weeks and 2 days post. I'm just glad I didn't wait until 20 weeks post


----------



## winona

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> I just did my first cornrow EVER! I've been trying to learn how to do this since I was like 7...lol so this is a major accomplishment  It looks like crap but it's a start !!



LoveTheSkinImIn Congratulations pretty soon you are going to be braiding like a pro


----------



## winona

So tonight after everyone goes to sleep I will be on a mission of blowing up balloons all night.  Tomorrow is the hubby's birthday and I want to surprise him when he comes home from work.  Now to figure out where am I going to hide them all


----------



## Evolving78

Nix08
yeah you're on to something there!  my back is still hurting.  i got an icy/hot patch on and i have taken a pain pill.  i think i just need to call it quits for the rest of the night.



Nix08 said:


> shortdub78 I say to heck with the cleaning, go rest


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 said:


> You better hurry up - although I'm probably the only one that has a 10pm bedtime  Oh and I sat under the ceiling fan today and I definitely can see how it speeds up drying.  I was only there for only 15 minutes before duty called but glad to know I have options



I did it!  I'm sitting in front of my little fan now to speed up the drying process.  I'm probably gonna give it until 10:15pm and just do 2 pigtail braids and go to bed.

I'm planning on getting up in the morning and working out, so I don't care about going to bed with damp hair.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Nix08 winona Thanks! I was so excited I had to Skype my mommy and show her lol


----------



## NappyNelle

winona  That is so sweet!!! Hubby will love it.


----------



## divachyk

Myjourney2009 - beautiful hair/curls!
sunnieb - how many days do you workout?
winona - maybe hide the ballons in the closet??? good luck!
shortdub78 - feel better!


----------



## CollegeGrad

I BC this Sunday... again.  If it's still too short, I already have a lacefront for backup.


----------



## faithVA

Tried AOhsr for the 1st time tonight. It didnt leave my hair feeling special. I will try it 2x more on dry hair and wet hair to give it a chance. I just have a feeling it wont be better than my TW conditioner.


----------



## winona

divachyk thanks laundry room full, downstair 1/2bath full, hall closet full almost full, spare bedroom next OMG I am running out of space.  Next is the back of the pantry and trunk of the car  30 more to go and my jaw is on FIRE


----------



## SuchaLady

If I read one more thread about weave I am going to scream. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk- trying to get back up to at least 5 days a week.  I workout before work so I should be able to get it done. 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I wanna flat iron my hair sooo badly lol just for a change. But I'm only 4 months post, and trying to flat iron all these crazy layers would take forever, just for it to revert in like 30 minutes in this humidity.  *le sigh*  Guess I'll just buy a new product.


----------



## faithVA

Itgirl said:


> @faithVA
> 
> the @Nonie method
> 
> where you twirl each strand before you twist them together.
> 
> hoping to get longer lasting and possibly more shrinkage from my twistout


 
Itgirl, How did the twists/twists out come out?

I did it as well but after an oil rinse. Might be too much with an oil rinse. It makes my twist very thin. But I'm working it out though.


----------



## Nix08

Prairie Naturals my staple natural line


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I am so ready to go sit in a stylist chair so they can relax an roller set my hair! 

Sent from my Zio using Zio


----------



## Lissa0821

I usually add two capfuls of protein filler to my relaxer whenever I get a touchup.  I love the thickness if give my hair it will usually last two to three weeks even though I wash my hair twice a week.  I wish I knew how to use it other than adding it to relaxers.


----------



## Dreamer48

I really like HE Totally Twisted conditioner as a daily leave-in. I've been using it since March of this year, so I'm confident that using it undiluted isn't damaging my strands.


----------



## ms.blue

This weekend I'm going to try doing a bantu knot out since I'm tired of wearing lace fronts.  I'm going to carry a banana clip just incase it doesn't work out.


----------



## greenandchic

Lissa0821 said:


> I usually add two capfuls of protein filler to my relaxer whenever I get a touchup.  I love the thickness if give my hair it will usually last two to three weeks even though I wash my hair twice a week.  I wish I knew how to use it other than adding it to relaxers.



What form of protein is it?  Is it a raw material?


----------



## kandiekj100

Put henna on my hair and sitting under the dryer. I need to not let 6 months pass again before doing this. Especially since this seems to be the only thing that keeps my scalp in check. Otherwise, I have a itchy, flaky mess hidden under all this hair.


----------



## NappyNelle

Where is my vatika oil? I had it last week...


----------



## kittenz

Thinking of doing a trim this weekend.  I'm 7 month into my transition and it maybe time to let an inch or 2 of the relaxed ends go.


----------



## divachyk

Wash day is quickly approaching. Goodbye soft/roller set hair. You've been good to me. I want to achieve you again but the drying experience is so brutal that I think I will forgo you the next time around and air dry my hair.


----------



## Lissa0821

greenandchic..  It's called Neutral protein filler, you can add it your hair before coloring it to get a even color.  It is made of kertain protein and hydrolyzed wheat protein.  I think I am going to add a little bit to my deep conditioner today and see what happens.


----------



## NJoy

Feeling really good today, hairwise. I went to the bss for supplies to do my daughter's hair. My own hair is in Celie braids pulled back and pinned up with a flexi8. One braid hanging down in the front like a bang. A guy came up and complimented my "natural hair". He was gushing on about how sexy and beautiful it is and how healthy mine looked. I thought he had to be gay to notice until he asked me out. Huh? erplexed I left my house feeling like my hair was ratchet and who would see me in the bss anyhoo? Feeling great now. Thanks random brotha. :reddancer:


----------



## Aireen

My mother used my hair scissors to cut thread. She owes me new hair scissors.


----------



## SuchaLady

Under the dryer with hair in a pony. Think I went a little to heavy on the Eco. Oh well.


----------



## SuchaLady

This will be my primary hairstyle when I reach MBL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xBw7vjWPtk&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Kerryann

its shameful i refuse to wash my hair i cant he bothered. the braids are chilling granted i do oil everyday i know about build up goo goo gaa gaa crap but wth sue me i dont feel like it at alll until these suckers come out yes i know disgusting disgusting disgusting sue me


----------



## KimPossibli

faithVA

they are kinda aneamic and skinny loooking and unruly... 

but i want to do an oil rinse before I take them out. and see what happens


----------



## curlyninjagirl

Just got into a wicked fight with my bro.........over moisturizer. erplexed He stole my spritz....


----------



## faithVA

Itgirl said:


> @faithVA
> 
> they are kinda aneamic and skinny loooking and unruly...
> 
> but i want to do an oil rinse before I take them out. and see what happens


 
I did my oil rinse before I put them in. Mine looked the same way. But I separated the twists this morning. And I discovered if I then took each section and only separated it 50% of the length, it gave me volume at the root but because I didn't separate the ends it didn't frizz. 

I want to try to remember this when I do a bantu knot out.


----------



## shasha8685

: ahem :

I love SuperCuts.


That is all.


----------



## Embyra

I need better hair tools seamless comb paddle brush etc


----------



## greenandchic

Lissa0821 said:


> greenandchic..  It's called Neutral protein filler, you can add it your hair before coloring it to get a even color.  It is made of kertain protein and hydrolyzed wheat protein.  I think I am going to add a little bit to my deep conditioner today and see what happens.



Thanks! I wonder how it will be when added to conditioners...


----------



## Lissa0821

greenandchic said:


> Thanks! I wonder how it will be when added to conditioners...




Yeah, I am not all that confident about adding to a deep conditioner so I think I am going to hold off.  I need to touch up my grey hairs so I will add it to my semi permanent hair color next week.


----------



## Nix08

I need to go figure out where BSB is on my body and how many inches to go....


----------



## Nix08

erplexed really 3.5" 
ETA: BUT I am 8wks post and airdried maybe it's more like 2.5 a girl can hope


----------



## sunnieb

My old hair salon closed down last week.  I'd heard that business was slow over there, but I didn't know it was that bad.  They had been in business for over 15 years!  I wonder if it has to do with more ladies doing their own hair or just a bad economy or both.  Hmmmm.........


----------



## winona

[USER=259402 said:
			
		

> greenandchic[/USER];13913811]Thanks! I wonder how it will be when added to conditioners...





			
				[USER=18805 said:
			
		

> Lissa0821[/USER];13913895]Yeah, I am not all that confident about adding to a deep conditioner so I think I am going to hold off.  I need to touch up my grey hairs so I will add it to my semi permanent hair color next week.



I sometimes add a tablespoon to my moisture dcs without any problem. Especially if I am feeling lazy and dont want to do a two step protein/moisture dc.  My hair turns out soft and strong


----------



## allmundjoi

I am tired, but made some flax seed cream (whipped shea and flax seed gel). I blended it really well. I will try it out tomorrow am on a wng. I hope it works-soft, moisturized hair w/defined curls. Either it works or ill be looking like a dirty qtip.


----------



## Lissa0821

winona said:


> I sometimes add a tablespoon to my moisture dcs without any problem. Especially if I am feeling lazy and dont want to do a two step protein/moisture dc.  My hair turns out soft and strong



Thank you!!!!  I am going to give it a try and report back my results.


----------



## winona

So my hair wasnt really feeling her normal awesome self after a dc session (partly my own fault).  I examined my hair journal and I have done 3 protein treatments in 2 weeks.  They were not heavy protein treatments but enough to make my hair not feel her normal softness.  NOTE TO SELF Review journal BEFORE picking out a random dc 

I had to be very heavy handed with my leave in and I am happy to report that my hair is feeling freaking awesome as it dries in preparation for cornrows


----------



## winona

[USER=18805 said:
			
		

> Lissa0821[/USER];13915877]Thank you!!!!  I am going to give it a try and report back my results.



By the way I use about 2oz (4tablespoons) of conditioner to 1 tablespoon of protein filler but you should experiment with what your hair likes.


----------



## SpicyPisces

Decided to not do a corrective relaxer. I did a ponytail rollerset and my roots are pretty flat (the underprocessed area have slight waves but it's okay).


----------



## SuchaLady

So irritated with all of this. I need a new hobby. I am just about to add hair to the list of things that I honestly tried really hard to do and it just didn't work.  I've wanted to start sewing for the longest. Perhaps I will start that soon. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## chelleypie810

^^^ Can't be mad atcha. I tried to make hair my hobby and I wasted money and hair wasn't growing. Now I just leave it up to the salon. Now working out is my hobby, including back to ballet and dance class.


----------



## Nix08

SuchaLady said:


> So irritated with all of this. I need a new hobby. I am just about to add hair to the list of things that I honestly tried really hard to do and it just didn't work.  I've wanted to start sewing for the longest. Perhaps I will start that soon.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


I keep wanting to get back to sewing too!!  I tell myself next year for sure.


----------



## Curlykale

crisco works. shhht. i won't say it again.


----------



## cia_garces

Thought 1: So my hair is growing, but between not having trimmed it in a few months AND not staying on top of moisturizing and just over all taking care of my hair daily, ain't no tellin' what kind of damage is going on in my hair. 

Thought 2: I think I need to do a personal "Use Up My Stash" challenge. Not only will I finally figure out which one of the products I've purchased actually works in my hair, but I'll also take care of my concerns in Thought 1.


----------



## NikkiQ

Am I wrong for not wanting to let my best friend in my head?? Granted she's natural too, but she has thin 3b hair. She ain't comin nowhere near my thick 4a hair. I'll cut her if she tried to use a fine tooth comb.


----------



## Lissa0821

winona said:


> By the way I use about 2oz (4tablespoons) of conditioner to 1 tablespoon of protein filler but you should experiment with what your hair likes.



winona Thanks so much for this information.  One last question how often to you use the protein filler.  I am thinking every two weeks should be fine for me.


----------



## SuchaLady

I probably will start in the fall when school starts (a whopping 2 weeks from now  ) but I loooooove me some cross-stitching! 



Nix08 said:


> I keep wanting to get back to sewing too!!  I tell myself next year for sure.





Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## bajandoc86

Dear Enso,

About that twisting pudding....that I bought 16oz of, why did my lucious kinks and coils turn hard and crunchy when I applied just a teensy bit of the dayum pudding???? Why? *sigh* our relationship was going so well, I was loving everythaaanngg, until I tried that blankety blank pudding. *gives you the LOOK*

Said sincerely, while vigorously rinsing out said pudding,
Bajandoc86 

________________


----------



## bajandoc86

.....Deleted.


----------



## bajandoc86

..........Deleted


----------



## SuchaLady

chelleypie810 Crazy thing is I had just started working out after years of living a sedentary lifestyle. I really enjoy it but you will never guess what stops me from going some days  And yes my hair flourishes with hair stylists too. I sorta roll my eyes at those "My hair stylist was jealous of me and chopped my hair to ear length when I asked for a trim" threads 




chelleypie810 said:


> ^^^ Can't be mad atcha. I tried to make hair my hobby and I wasted money and hair wasn't growing. Now I just leave it up to the salon. Now working out is my hobby, including back to ballet and dance class.


----------



## SuchaLady

I am also going to start looking at how naturals lay down their hair. Apparently smoothing techniques for relaxed heads do me absolutely no justice. Im looking into ORS Smooth N Hold Pudding.


----------



## NIN4eva

Had my very 1st hair dream last night. It was like one of those car commercials that only shows slow motion close-up features and details of the car before showing the entire vehicle. Instead it was a fresh rollerset just after the rollers have been removed but before the set is brushed or combed out. It's pretty funny thinking back on it. I guess I'm doing a rollerset today.


----------



## divachyk

-Last night I dreamed I self-trimmed and ended up with a Halle Berry short cut? WITW? 

-I missed my splitender delivery yesterday (was at work). Upset that I overslept today and didn't get to the post office before they closed to pick it up. Now I must wait until Monday. 



SuchaLady said:


> This will be my primary hairstyle when I reach MBL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xBw7vjWPtk&feature=channel_video_title


@SuchaLady - Everytime I watch her vids, I wonder why she has so many names?

@winona - I need to start back journaling. I'm such a fair weather person: when my hair life is good, I don't journal. When things are a mess, I journal BUT there's no history to read up on because I haven't been journaling. 

@chelleypie810 and @SuchaLady - my hair started flourishing when I stopped obsessing over it. Don't get me wrong, I still have my moments but I don't concern myself with growth, just health. ETA: Growth in the sense of, length checking excessively. I use to length check like every week.  Now I just length check when I get a TU to ensure I haven't experienced any unexplainable breakage. HTH!


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk All of her names are quite funny. I know the Blenderella is from her makeup skills and I assume Lady Elle is her hair personality. And I am pretty sure Buildable Beauty is her entire persona put together because her motto is "beauty you can build on" just a guess though. I do agree it is pretty excessive. 

Oh and I am about to weave my hair up. I need a break. And it will be my first stretch so I am excited!


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay I am just too tickled. I decided to do another set of Celie braids today after a much needed shampoo, DC and detangling session. While my hair was still damp, I put the braids in. Lord when I saw that one of my braids in the back actually hung a little past my shoulders, I ran out the bathroom to show the SO!


----------



## chelleypie810

divachyk Same. When I leave it up to the stylist, I don't have to worry about looking at my hair or dealing with it, which is what I used to do when I was younger and my hair was always in good shape. So its back to the old stuff for me!!!! Plus its so relaxing for other people to wash my hair


----------



## winona

Lissa0821 said:


> winona Thanks so much for this information.  One last question how often to you use the protein filler.  I am thinking every two weeks should be fine for me.



The mention feature only sometime works for me so if I dont answer please PM so I dont ignore  I am a BKT natural so I only use it 1 every 4 weeks interchangeably with other types of protein treatments.  For example tomorrow I might use the neutral protein filler in about a month(when my hair starts feeling a little too moisturized) I might use an Ayuvedic or different type of light protein. HTH


----------



## charislibra

While waiting to see an adviser, I got the "How you get your hair to curl up like that?" I just told them that I use shea butter with no explanation of how I use it. A guy said he can't use shea butter because it makes his hair fall out. . The topic of hair seemed to just come out of nowhere. There was so much misinformation in being spewed, I was so glad to leave! "Hair gets used to what you do to it." A woman with micro braids in said that she was natural since 2000, tired of her hair, doesn't take care of it, and gets Dominican blowouts twice a year. Other women nodded and said it was good she didn't get a lot of heat on her hair. That same woman also said that she only wants them to blowdry her hair wet because she "doesn't want all that heat on her hair because it'll fall out."


----------



## NappyNelle

I need to find the energy to do my steam treatment!


----------



## winona

Sheesh I really do need to study but I dont feel like it.  

I am so sore from my makeup workout this morning.  I dont even want to move.

I took a 2 hour nap and I am still exhausted.

I am so glad I found LHCF


----------



## halee_J

Ok, that's it. I'm going back to simple, real simple. No more plans to straighten hair, no more talk of heat training. No attempt at new styles, no wigs, HW weaves LFs. No new products. Just the basics. Wash, DC, air-dry, bun.


----------



## Kurlee

givin henna a go again. Aiming for a quarterly henna treatment.
mix:
rajasthani henna
brahmi
amla
hibiscus
indigo
coconut milk


----------



## Softerlove

Than You to all the LHCF sessy chicks who put on beautiful bras to take length check photos.

Hot Totties!

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## SavannahNatural

I'm trying to figure out why I felt the only twist I could do were mini twists!? Making larger sections and they are coming out so cute! My PS for hopefully two weeks. . .


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

@[email protected] said:


> I'm trying to figure out why I felt the only twist I could do were mini twists!? Making larger sections and they are coming out so cute! My PS for hopefully two weeks. . .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
@[email protected], Would love to see it. I have only done mini twists because my hair seemed too short. But would love to do bigger twists.


----------



## Nix08

SuchaLady said:


> I probably will start in the fall when school starts (a whopping 2 weeks from now  ) but I loooooove me some cross-stitching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2



I'm thinking to start in the new year...dd will be one and hopefully I can get a minute to myself.  I like making clothes


----------



## -PYT

Just found out that me and my two bffs are all natural


----------



## ms.blue

My bantu knot out was a fail b/c some of the knots were bigger than others so now I re did them.  I think I have like over 30 bantu knots on my head and hopefully they will look better tomorrow.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

2 months today since my BC


----------



## sunnieb

Watched a movie tonight with dh.  I usually moisturize and bun my hair, but tonight I didn't.  I let my hair hang down and free.

It was fun.

Of course after the movie I moisturized in sections and put in a bun!  

Sent from my Comet


----------



## charislibra

The raw shea butter that I ordered from Butters-n-Bars smells like cheese. erplexed Wat do?

It was unopened until the 29th.


----------



## Nix08

Previously I had a 7" (walmart standard) banana clip.  Picked up some 5.5" ones and woohoo, so much easier to work with!!  I have 3.5" ones on order, I can't wait

ETA: moral of the post...get the smallest banana clip that can securely hold your hair, then create yummylicious buns a la divachyk


----------



## winona

Next week I think I am going to brave twists again.  I already know they are going to have to be big otherwise they will look anorexic.  I will also have to braid the front because it is not as curly as the back  Twists here I come


----------



## winona

I really like the sound of CJ Honey Butta but the glycerin got me like  especially for a year round moisturizer.  Maybe I can come up something similar without it My hair is pretty happy with what I got but the PJ in me is always looking for multiple alternatives.  Hummm off to do some experimenting


----------



## Damaged but not out

Soo I want to henna over my bleached out hair(which is redish to start with)

I see no warnings, only encouragement( to help prevent or stop further damage) in my searches off site.

thoughts? Advice? Warnings?Experiences?

_can u mention me in any responses please and thanks_


----------



## NikkiQ

Made my Celies fatter this time around and I dig it. 16 braids are enough for me. Helluva lot easier than trying to be 32.


----------



## SheenaVee

So... I may never wash my hair again.

Because this wash and go is now on it's 4th(or maybe 5th? I've lost count!) day and it still look awesome! Loving it! I normally wash my hair on Sunday night coz I have work on Monday but I don't think I will be washing tonight!


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 - welp my buns have been looking a little on the diet side. I roller set my hair last week and man o man. My hair is so sleek and shiny (it looks great) but it's doing nothing for the buns. So, I think I need to wear my hair out when roller setting and bun when air drying. Air dried hair is bigger, thus the buns are yummier.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I revisited Chicoro's fotki because the summer heat was getting the best of my natural ends.   Her tutorials are the bestest...!!!


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> @Nix08 - welp my buns have been looking a little on the diet side. I roller set my hair last week and man o man. My hair is so sleek and shiny (it looks great) but it's doing nothing for the buns. So, I think I need to wear my hair out when roller setting and bun when air drying. Air dried hair is bigger, thus the buns are yummier.



That's a good point, because since air drying I don't fancy my flat ironed hair as much as I use to.  It's a good thing I guess.


----------



## Nix08

NikkiQ said:


> Made my Celies fatter this time around and I dig it. 16 braids are enough for me. Helluva lot easier than trying to be 32.


NikkiQ what are Celies??  Or anyone else


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nix08 said:


> NikkiQ what are Celies??  Or anyone else



They are just plaits/reg braids

Celies taken from the movie "The color purple":






For us the "Celie" braids alot neater at the scalp area because they hair is pulled tighter


----------



## Evolving78

^^^^ they are big, juicy, spacey braids or twists.  like Celie from the ""Color Purple."
i got that going on right now under my bonnet.

i think i will go back to cowashing and use the poo bar once in a while for clarifying.  just trying to think of the best route to keep my hair moisturized.  i don't want to use a lot of product to get my hair soft.  i have went through one container that should have latest more than a 1 1/2 month.  i am so thirsty right now.  i want a slushie, some water, and some Swiss Almond Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Nix08

Myjourney2009 said:


> They are just plaits/reg braids
> 
> Celies taken from the movie "The color purple":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us the "Celie" braids alot neater at the scalp area because they hair is pulled tighter





shortdub78 said:


> ^^^^ they are big, juicy, spacey braids or twists.  like Celie from the ""Color Purple."
> i got that going on right now under my bonnet.



Thank you ladies...'celie' braids are my lesson for today


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Experiment complete. Conclusion: Hydralicious > Hello Hydration


----------



## chevere62

Today is wash day! Just washed my hair today after wearing the biggest fro ever for about a week. My hair really needed some TLC though. Would post a pic but this is the internet. Trying oil rinsing today and I have no idea what to expect. Decided to just sit under the dryer for about 10 mins or so instead of just rinsing it out then I am going to DC. I have no idea what to do with my hair after that but I do want to look really cute. Any suggestions??? 

I lost all 3 of my flexi 8's!! Oh the horror! I will have to tear my house apart to find them or just buy new ones. Hmm mine were getting a little too small anyway.


----------



## JayAnn0513

I just Texlaxed.... 

I don't know what came over me.


----------



## Nix08

JayAnn0513 said:


> I just Texlaxed....
> 
> I don't know what came over me.



JayAnn0513 Blame @sunnieb for bumping all those relaxed threads

Welcome to the straight side by the way...hope you are not having creamy crack remorse


----------



## Nix08

Need to go file my nails... lost a few hairs today....should have done that first


----------



## Evolving78

JayAnn0513

how did it turn out?



JayAnn0513 said:


> I just Texlaxed....
> 
> I don't know what came over me.


----------



## JayAnn0513

Nix08 said:


> JayAnn0513 Blame @sunnieb for bumping all those relaxed threads
> 
> Welcome to the straight side by the way...hope you are not having creamy crack remorse



Nix08 I am a little bit. When I rinsed it out I about died because it felt so straight. Once it started to air dry I calmed down. I'm doing an Aphogee 2 step right now. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Nix08

JayAnn0513 said:


> @Nix08 I am a little bit. When I rinsed it out I about died because it felt to straight. Once it started to air dry I calmed down. I'm doing an Aphogee 2 step right now. I'll post pics later.


JayAnn0513 we'll wait sorta patiently for the pics


----------



## JayAnn0513

Nix08
shortdub78

Pics!!! I love it!!! It really didn't change much, just enough to help with my detangling and frizz issues.


----------



## Nix08

JayAnn0513  oooh look at you  Looks great


----------



## JayAnn0513

Thanks!!! I'm glad I did it!!


----------



## Evolving78

wow!  i like it!  now you are tempting me....backs out of this thread....



Nix08 said:


> JayAnn0513  oooh look at you  Looks great


----------



## NikkiQ

My mom and sister are trying to convince me to get a sew in done for the wedding, but not just any kind of install. Noooooo....an uber special kind of weaving technique that is undetectable by the naked eye  

we'll see


----------



## -PYT

NikkiQ

How would you like to wear your hair for your wedding?


----------



## JayAnn0513

shortdub78 said:


> wow! i like it!  now you are tempting me....backs out of this thread....



Run, don't walk!! I'm normally so lazy with my hair and now I'm going to have to make sure I dc.


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 said:


> @JayAnn0513 Blame @sunnieb for bumping all those relaxed threads
> 
> Welcome to the straight side by the way...hope you are not having creamy crack remorse



Hey Nix08!  You know you love all those threads I bump!!! 

JayAnn0513 your texlaxed hair looks gorgeous!


----------



## NikkiQ

-PYT said:


> @NikkiQ
> 
> How would you like to wear your hair for your wedding?


 
I actually purchased a very pretty full lace wig to wear a few months ago, but they think it'll be easier for me to get the sew in done.


----------



## -PYT

I was secretly hoping you said you'd rather do a bangin' twistout


----------



## NikkiQ

-PYT said:


> I was secretly hoping you said you'd rather do a bangin' twistout


 
My twist outs are far from bangin lol. I wouldn't do that to myself


----------



## Napp

im putting micro braids in my hair. i havent realized my hair has gotten so long i dont even need to use extentions. i was going to get my hair professionally cornrowed but i will rock these and then get my hair done when i go back to school


----------



## divachyk

Did nothing to my hair today and I pretty dern proud about it. I was so productive in other areas rather than being consumed with hair. Kinda liking ruling my hair vs my hair ruling me.


----------



## Aireen

I absolutely abhor when hair gets in areas it shouldn't when washing.


----------



## Guitarhero

I'm not where I should be, not where I was, but certainly not where I'm going to be.  I should have been hip-length by now...setbacks and cutting.  I will myself to never cut again, even if I see a cute style!


----------



## SavannahNatural

faithVA said:


> @[email protected], Would love to see it. I have only done mini twists because my hair seemed too short. But would love to do bigger twists.



Day two looks HAM!  I did flat twists in the front and I look like a little kid!  I have type 1 or type 2 hair in the front so it's hard to get it to stay twisted like the rest without putting rollers on the end <---which I didn't feel like doing!  I put too much Kinky Curly Curling Custard on my hair and it's making the twist unravel because the two strands are so well coated.  I was hoping this would make the twists bond together more rather than the individual strands.  

If I wasn't in the HYH Challenge I would go ahead and untwist them and wear a twist out, but I gotta figure something out to help keep this hair protected, but looking decent as well!

So. . back to the drawing board.  

Sorry no help here faithVA


----------



## halee_J

So Joico K-pak has my hair feeling like when I henna regularly. This is awesome because I just bring myself to do a henna these days. I just ain't able with the mess and the 50-11 rinses. I'll get back to it though, I'm just in a bare minimums hair phase now.


----------



## BreeNique

*gosh i wish i were intense enough to do a henna or indigo treatment...i'm still a beginner, i suppose. that, and i'm lazy.

*i did bantu knots this weekend, i put 15 in my head. yes. 15. they were all kinda small, and when i took them down, almost too curly/ too tight. so i washed it out tonight, but i found a few SSK's. i've never had them before, so i know what you ladies are talking about now with them!!!

*i feel like my stash is incredibly managable, now to get rid of these little Fakkai sample type thingies, and i'll be sitting pretty!!

bn


----------



## JerriBlank

Sheena284, you betta rock that good hurr!!! 
 Your avi and siggy are gorgeous!!! The brighter color at the ends of your curls really make them stand out.


----------



## Aireen

JerriBlank said:


> Sheena284,* you betta rock that good hurr!!!*
> Your avi and siggy are gorgeous!!! The brighter color at the ends of your curls really make them stand out.



  @ the bolded.

I agree, Sheena284, your hair is lovely.


----------



## Aireen

My scalp's very tingly... :burning:


----------



## ms.tatiana

I am going to get my hair flat-ironed Friday see if these Nixion pills have helped any...

Still wondering what I want to do with my hair when school starts on the 20....


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I feel like such a meanie.  A super nice girl posted her growth video on youtube and she kept saying that she had blah blah amount of growth, but I don't see any difference from a year ago.  I had to log off of youtube once I noticed that people were really telling her that it really grew. I really like her channel, but   I feel bad for thinking she's delusional.


----------



## SuchaLady

Okay maybe I will get a little hair left out with my sew in. I am just afraid of damaging my leave out.  Random broken off pieces of hair is not cute but all the full sew ins I have seen with no hair left out look just like wigs! If I wanted a wig (which I dont) I would by a wig.


----------



## SuchaLady

I see now that the Entertainment section is not for me. Toya's husband is ugly and broke now? Riggght.


----------



## SuchaLady

Okay now Im taking that back. I just looked at a video and I could never get my real hair to blend with indian remy. :'(


----------



## NappyNelle

Airdrying my hair... I feel good now that I'm rededicated to having healthy hair. I won't be stuck at this length for too long if I keep being proactive.


----------



## JerriBlank

Aireen said:


> @ the bolded.
> 
> I agree, Sheena284, your hair is lovely.



*giggles*
I would pick that week to unsubscribe as self inflicted punishment! All i could do was vigorously hit the thanks button.. I think I thanked every post u made in that thread. Lol!


----------



## Aireen

JerriBlank said:


> *giggles*
> I would pick that week to unsubscribe as self inflicted punishment! All i could do was vigorously hit the thanks button.. I think I thanked every post u made in that thread. Lol!



JerriBlank, girl that thread was too messy!  Folks goin' in there, lookin' for a fight for no reason... Sigh, y'all must have some real everyday stress to always be goin' hard in threads.  

The weave baby hair pics had me rolling though.


----------



## 13StepsAhead

I hope i'm at least a full BSL by this time next year.


----------



## Myjourney2009

ugh I was so not feeling my flat iron job last night when it was done.  

I think its because I did it so late. *Note to self: do earlier next time

It looks better this morning. 

I wish I could get right the amount of silk infusion to add. My hair is always a bit heavy the first day


----------



## Myjourney2009

My hair does not typically like to be Dc'd with moisturizing condtioners, however I need to do it prior to flatiron because my -coney products block out all moisture. I had used silk elements before and my hair was fine. I think it was because I did not rinse it all out. This time I rinsed it all out and my hair felt like I did nothing to it; I was PISSED. 

I re-applied it thinly all over each quadrant, sprayed my silk elements Megasilk heat protectant to each section and blowdried. I loved how my hair turned out, it was big soft and fluffy. This way is definitely a keeper.

I guess I need to update blog with my new flat-iron procedure.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I am starting to see more and more latin/hispanic girls with snatched back hairlines.


----------



## NikkiQ

I pulled one of my Celies from under my wig to show my mom and her eyes lit up before she blurted "good Lord girl! you have hair!!" Why thanks mom. Glad to know you had so much faith in me


----------



## halee_J

Myjourney2009 I'm ready to be APL too  hopefully I'llbe there in February.


----------



## hothair

My hair better get to bsl or else...


----------



## melissa-bee

I was standing at the bus stop today and some woman came up to me waving. At first at looked at her gave a half smile and looked away cos I don't know her 
Then she wanted to give me her business card cos she notice I had natural hair and said she had a website, I was like "okay what's on the site?"
She was like "Not much at the moment, but you can e-mail question, like if you want to know what to put in your hair" 
So I said okay. 
I couldn't help but notice that she had a weave on...actually that was the first thing I noticed. Then I thought, why would I email her questions when I have LHCF and numerous other hair forums. But I went home and had a look anyway and noticed a lot of information on the site was inaccurate.


----------



## Curlykale

In 5 to 10 years

I would like to see long haired African American women on the street all the time
I would like to see many products that really work, for every budget
I would like to be a black Rapunzel.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> I pulled one of my Celies from under my wig to show my mom and her eyes lit up before she blurted "good Lord girl! you have hair!!" Why thanks mom. Glad to know you had so much faith in me


 
That's cute though.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Aireen said:


> *I absolutely abhor when hair gets in areas it shouldn't when washing.*


 Aireenmy daughter refuses to wash her hair in the shower because she says hair gets trapped in the crack of her  , .


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Damaged but not out said:


> Soo I want to henna over my bleached out hair(which is redish to start with)
> 
> I see no warnings, only encouragement( to help prevent or stop further damage) in my searches off site.
> 
> thoughts? Advice? Warnings?Experiences?
> 
> _can u mention me in any responses please and thanks_


 Damaged but not outHenna can cause dryness, so you will want to DC following your henna treatment. Start with a quality BAQ henna power, and add warm water, not anything acidic (dries out hair more). Good luck!


----------



## Harina

Why is the first thing on the FHI Hot Sauce label "Warning: Do Not Eat!"


----------



## NappyNelle

I say this in every thread: I LOVE MY STEAMER!!! I've been natural for 5+ years and my hair has never retained so much moisture, for so long. I'm so glad I took the plunge to purchase it.

ETA: I had never had a steam treatment prior to my purchase. I don't think steaming was an option at the salons I visited when I was relaxed. Maybe I just didn't know what those ladies were doing while I was under the dryer.


----------



## Oasis

i can't wait to roller set my hair again! i finally did a successful one yesterday. 

my hair is a little dry though but i'm afraid if i moisturize it, it will revert.


----------



## lux10023

silk elements mixed silk is the bestestttttttttttt...luv the smell and its light yet moisturizinggg...

great knock-off


----------



## NIN4eva

Nix08 said:


> That's a good point, because since air drying I don't fancy my flat ironed hair as much as I use to.  It's a good thing I guess.




That's what I'm feeling these days. I roller set my hair this weekend and it felt way too straight and thin. I'm not used to it anymore. I co-washed and air dried the next day to get my texture back. I did the same thing a couple months ago after I flat ironed.


----------



## ms.tatiana

My egdes are doing so much better, so why do I feel the need to get micro braids & disrupt my progress I'm making....

Living life with no edges :/


----------



## Dreamer48

I am going to rock a big curly afro tomorrow regardless of the consequences.


----------



## Aireen

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Aireenmy daughter refuses to wash her hair in the shower because she says hair gets trapped in the crack of her  , .



That's what I was talking about.


----------



## Mische

I'm sitting in the Honda waiting room and my dad glanced at my hair and said "Your hair is getting long. Are you feeding it anything special?" I'm 14 weeks post and it's up in a clip so I'm not sure how he could tell but I'll take it  I just said I was washing it more. I'm not sure where that came from but I guess it's partially true!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SheenaVee

JerriBlank and Aireen Thank you! 
And lmao JerriBlank don't start that mess again! 

Hmmm, day five or six of this wash and go. My scalp was itching a bit today but apart from that, so far so good! I think I'm gonna give it one more day before I wash.


----------



## PPGbubbles

PSn under weaves for convenience. I took my hair hair down after 3 weeks for a good dc and shed hair removal

I am learning the my hair really I mean really really loves oils. I dont forsee myself straightening for a while but I hope when I do I will be BSL


----------



## Harina

Too lazy to start a new thread. New Trend (well not for us anyways): Braid Bars

http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2011/08/best_bet_john_barretts_braid_b.html

The comments below are LHCF-certified, to the tee!!


----------



## halee_J

Mische said:


> I'm sitting in the Honda waiting room and my dad glanced at my hair and said *"Your hair is getting long. Are you feeding it anything special?"* I'm 14 weeks post and it's up in a clip so I'm not sure how he could tell but I'll take it  I just said I was washing it more. I'm not sure where that came from but I guess it's partially true!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




This made me


----------



## Aireen

Harina said:


> Too lazy to start a new thread. New Trend (well not for us anyways): Braid Bars
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2011/08/best_bet_john_barretts_braid_b.html
> 
> The comments below are LHCF-certified, to the tee!!



Cute braid! The way it's put up looks very Grecian, perfect for summer. When I'm full WL, I'm going to start doing styles like these.


----------



## Kurlee

coconut oil + maxiglide = shiny, frizz free straight hair

-silk infusion = dry hair, proteiny hair


----------



## Nix08

I guess all good things must come to an end... Happygirl hair is slowing down 

http://www.happygirlhair.com/


----------



## Aireen

Nix08, do you know anywhere in Toronto that sells Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner?


----------



## Kurlee

Aireen said:


> @Nix08, do you know anywhere in Toronto that sells Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner?


i;ve been looking for this forever


----------



## Kerryann

thank god for learning how to make your own concoctions


----------



## faithVA

Nix08 said:


> I guess all good things must come to an end... Happygirl hair is slowing down
> 
> http://www.happygirlhair.com/


 
I love that fro on the baby girl. It is huge.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I have decided to participate more in the hair forum.  My one year post relaxer and post BC was yesterday (lol I relaxed and immediately regretted it and cut it all the way off).


----------



## Nix08

Aireen said:


> @Nix08, do you know anywhere in Toronto that sells Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner?


Not yet - that's the ONLY reason it's not in my stash yet  If you Aireen or Kurlee find it...you must put in on blast Bnster do you know?


----------



## winona

**So I went back in my journal to see how I got 4 inches in 6 months.  PSing.  I was bunning everyday for my job.  So now I am even more determined to leave my hair alone(psing 5X a week without redoing everyday) until December. I cant wait to see what I get
**My hair is deliciously soft right now


----------



## SuchaLady

I praaaaaay I will be doing my hair for another interview soon.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Detangling my hair....


----------



## divachyk

My new motto, Health 1st, Hair Later  Someone mentioned something that struck a chord and now I'm motivated to do my thang! They suggested I value my hair more than my health. Not in those words but that's what is equated to imho. I sweat something serious so I better get good at cowashing. Right now I suck at it. My hair tangles badly. I'm glad the comment was made; think it was the wakeup call I needed.

SuchaLady, good luck.


----------



## Curlybeauty

My hair survived Bermudian salt waters, wind, humidity, and everything else that hit it 

Back to reality *grabs DC*


----------



## Curlybeauty

divachyk said:


> My new motto, Health 1st, Hair Later  Someone mentioned something that struck a chord and now I'm motivated to do my thang! They suggested I value my hair more than my health. Not in those words but that's what is equated to imho. I sweat something serious so I better get good at cowashing. Right now I suck at it. My hair tangles badly. I'm glad the comment was made; think it was the wakeup call I needed.
> 
> SuchaLady, good luck.



Are you ok Diva?


----------



## SuchaLady

Thanks divachyk! I currently work in the bookstore of my university now and I guess because I am a college student they feel as if I also serve as a modern day slave. The heck with that. I will stretch my refund check to the max in a minute if need be.


----------



## SuchaLady

Yeah I need to get my life together. It's little children sick with cancer and moms struggling to do the best she can with her kids and I upset myself because I cant get the fuzzies to lie down in the front of my pony.


----------



## divachyk

Curlybeauty - I'm just being dramatic. Thanks for asking; I'm in great health. I was speaking to someone who highlighted in casual conversation (wasn't meaning to offend or be rude) that I take great of my hair but I always have a reason why I can't make it to the gym. I was somewhat put off by the comment but, you know what...it was a true statement/analysis. I have every excuse in the book why I can't workout (ask Myjourney2009; she's heard a few of them and have been very supportive) but I be washing my hair on the regular. I'll clear my schedule to wash my hair. Lol. Not really but just saying that to prove a point that I quickly realized I make time for my hair, why not make time for the gym.  Thanks for checking.


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> Not yet - that's the ONLY reason it's not in my stash yet  If you Aireen or Kurlee find it...you must put in on blast Bnster do you know?



Nix08 & Kurlee, I heard Wholefoods but that's somewhere on Avenue Road near Bloor and I'm not always near Bloor or remember to get it when I'm downtown.


----------



## Striving4perfection86

This is me all over!!!! I'm really gonna start up exercising again....i've become so lazy with it, seen as i hate exercise and love anything hair related, i may set myself some rules.....like no lhcf till daily exercise is done.........boy i'd be fit!!!


----------



## KimPossibli

I don't know why I bother...
she always complaining that she is getting breakage and splits
but when I suggest she put down the flat iron and blowdryer for extended periods she acts like I have 2 heads...
I'm going to just let her complain...
products are not a magic wand... they certainly help but its not the be all and end all..


----------



## winona

[USER=193188 said:
			
		

> Hikmah1986[/USER];13934697]This is me all over!!!! I'm really gonna start up exercising again....i've become so lazy with it, seen as i hate exercise and love anything hair related, i may set myself some rules.....like no lhcf till daily exercise is done.........boy i'd be fit!!!





			
				[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];13934175]Curlybeauty - I'm just being dramatic. Thanks for asking; I'm in great health. I was speaking to someone who highlighted in casual conversation (wasn't meaning to offend or be rude) that I take great of my hair but I always have a reason why I can't make it to the gym. I was somewhat put off by the comment but, you know what...it was a true statement/analysis. I have every excuse in the book why I can't workout (ask Myjourney2009; she's heard a few of them and have been very supportive) but I be washing my hair on the regular. I'll clear my schedule to wash my hair. Lol. Not really but just saying that to prove a point that I quickly realized I make time for my hair, why not make time for the gym.  Thanks for checking.



One way that helps me is joining groups free/gym whatever.  I find someone in the group that will hold me accountable.  If I am not there they call me.  If they are not there I am calling them.  It makes it easier when I dont want to let someone else down because I find that I am prone to making excuses for myself too


----------



## Nix08

Carrying on about co washing yet again!!  My new growth is ridiculously soft, I can run my fingers through my hair with NO problem.  My hair (roots especially) has never felt like this (especially @ 9 weeks post).  The only other solution is that my hair isn't growing 
My initial goal was to stretch for 16 weeks.  I'm going to have to be careful.  I do feel at this rate I can stretch for a very very long time but there have been enough threads that caution against stretching too long
ok ok I'll stop the public pontificating now


----------



## Britt

This Sat will make 10 wks post relaxer. I got my roots blown out this past Friday and my hair is so much more manageable, it's like I have a fresh perm. The hairdresser didn't even blow my roots for long. I was stressing over needing a relaxer b/c I just couldn't manage my new growth, but she told me not to perm as yet and just blow the roots. I'm crossing my fingers that I don't get any breakage or damage from having my roots blown, but I can't emphasize how much of a relief it is to be able to glide the comb through my hair. In the mornings, all I have to do is comb it back and put it up in a claw clip... no more fighting with my new growth. I'm going to see if I can do this for another 5 weeks and then get a relaxer on the 16th week. 
The only thing is that I refuse to work up a crazy sweat and mess up my roots. I will have to work out at home and do my exercise dvd's b/c I realize I sweat far less in my head then when I go to the gym and do a lot of cardio. If this regimen works for me, I will go back to getting a touch up every 16 wks, as opposed to every 8-10wks. I really want my hair to get healthier and thicker and I know the first step is stretching my relaxer.


----------



## NJoy

I've got to adjust to having this much hair. I've been saying that since I don't wear it out much so when I do, I'm like  But last night, when I was finger detangling and oiling my hair, it was huge and I was trying to smooth it down to tame it...about to whine about how I'm not able to do anything with it and maybe there IS such thing as too much hair. But then it occurred to me, duh! This is what it looks like to have this much hair. I  over HairCrush's big hair but mine gets big and I'm all  So, at that point, I fluffed my hair out a bit and am now loving the largeness of it.

And I have to say, I'm much lazier with my hair than i was last year. I think it's because I'm still expecting it to act like last year's hair. Nope. This is 2011 hair and it's big.


----------



## Nix08

my mini banana clips are here!!!!  Thanks @divachyk for the link:woohoo:


----------



## Embyra

um this isnt about hair but i would like responses to my thread

*FOR THOSE THAT LIVE OR LIVED IN TORONTO PLEASE POST HERE *


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=558807


Thanks!


----------



## NikkiQ

Nix08 said:


> my mini banana clips are here!!!! Thanks @divachyk for the link:woohoo:


 
You do know we will need lots of pics of mini banana clip buns that you make in the near future...


----------



## Nix08

NikkiQ these mini clips are an absolute must have.......IMHO

Makes bun making super duper easy

 side bun

 top bun

both done in about 2 minutes or less...and I am very style challenged.


----------



## NikkiQ

Nix08 love, love, LOVE!!! I might have to look into having some for whenever I decide to straighten my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

i have inspired a teenage to go natural! yay!  she knows that i cut all of my hair completely off last year and is amazed how much it has grown since then. 

i thought about getting braids, but i don't want them to shrink up.  i want to show my length somewhat even though it still might be a little shrinkage.  i wish wearing beads weren't seen as ghetto or childish.


----------



## NappyNelle

I had a dream that I blew out my hair. I haven't had a straight hair dream in years!!


----------



## Bnster

Aireen said:


> Nix08, do you know anywhere in Toronto that sells Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner?





Nix08 said:


> Not yet - that's the ONLY reason it's not in my stash yet  If you Aireen or Kurlee find it...you must put in on blast Bnster do you know?




Unfortunately I don't know where to get this. I will keep an eye out for it now on. Try contacting the seller and ask which Canadian Retail sells their product.


----------



## Bnster

Nix08 said:


> NikkiQ these mini clips are an absolute must have.......IMHO
> 
> Makes bun making super duper easy
> 
> View attachment 121187 side bun
> 
> View attachment 121189 top bun
> 
> both done in about 2 minutes or less...and I am very style challenged.



I bought the regular size that was only available at Walmart.  I am wearing it today too, but not in a bun style. My hair is off to the side a bit and is hanging down. It shows off your length indeed.

Thanks for the pics Nix08 !


----------



## HAIRapy

I'm going to make some clip in extensions so I can add some color to my hair.


----------



## Nix08

Bnster said:


> I bought the regular size that was only available at Walmart.  I am wearing it today too, but not in a bun style. My hair is off to the side a bit and is hanging down. It shows off your length indeed.
> *
> Thanks for the pics @Nix08* !



You are welcome - now take a pic and post it


----------



## melissa-bee

I wish I didn't brush my hair yesterday.


----------



## kandiekj100

I am having a good hair day . Did a wng. oil rinsed, co-washed (but didn't rinse water all the way out). Afterwards, I put some shea moisture hair milk, a little oil, and vaseline on my still dripping wet hair. Slightly shingled and  rung out wet hair with bare hands, then air-dried. Now, my hair today feels so soft. 

I think the oil rinsing beforehand and the vaseline on top of the other products really did the trick. I used to be able to do wng with just a bit of conditioner and some shea butter and I was good. I'm not sure why, but it just does not work anymore. erplexed


----------



## KimPossibli

finished the giovanni direct leave in

it was just ok for me...don't think I will be repurchasing


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm glad my hair's in braids for vacation so I can go swimming but they're a little tight and I don't like how my right side looks. I'm looking forward to being in the water again but I will be happy when I can take the braids out and have my straight hair again.  Every time I get my hair braided I'm reminded why I hate them lol!  I did wear my hair in braids non stop as a kid so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## againstallodds

I think i want to cut the front pieces of my hair and bangs to better frame my face, because right now they just hanging there... off to look up some youtube videos so i don't screw it up


----------



## Skiggle

Gonna do an oil rinse.. after the gym.


----------



## -PYT

I loooove Shana’s hair from NaturallyObsessed.net.  It’s so thick and lush and you can really tell she takes great care of it.


----------



## Dee_33

Skiggle said:


> Gonna do an oil rinse.. after the gym.


 
 That gif


----------



## Honey Bee

I decided today, natural products just ain't for me.  I had the. worst. detangling session of my life today, all kinda tangles and knots, a _HAM_, and I'm only, like, 4 weeks post! I blame the all natural wash-day reggie I was trying out.  I tried, but I think I need 'the cones' (like 'the butters,' lol).

I've said it before, my theory is that chemically treated hair requires chemicals to fix the damage. Oh well, I'll use up the rest of my stash mixing them with other stuff.


----------



## halee_J

SalonCabelo's rollerwrap came out so pretty! I guess now I know how roller sets come out on heat trained hair.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Waiting on my hair dresser to call so I can get my hair done tonight....

I left my Hot 6 Oil and Peppermint Oil in my hair over night to help fight my itchy scalp.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Come on move day..my hair is itchy but I can't wash my hair since its all packed down.


----------



## Evolving78

looked at the bottle today because i didn't like how my hair felt.  it was Suave Coconut Shampoo instead of the Conditioner!  i could kick my mother down the street.... bless her and her eyesight...


----------



## SuchaLady

I am really concerned about having a leave out with my sew in due to working out and sweating but I was perusing youtube and noticed that DontSpeakDefeat's daughter had an install and she plays soccer. That gave me some hope.


----------



## Softerlove

I think I solved my problem of mega ssks.  Larger flexi rods, moisterizer and seal ends only, little oil on roots...right now jose maran argan oil is the only thing it likes.  Plus consistent nioxin pills to decrease shedding.

If this hair is growing out of my head, why is ruling me?  Ugh

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## Aviah

I need some full, blunt U-shaped ends at APL already.


----------



## ms.tatiana

My hair had so much oil that the dish washing liquid wouldn't get it out so now I'm sitting with ACV in my hair and then I will get it rinsed out and flat ironed. 

I really need to look into Head and Shoulders for my dry, itchy, & very white scalp. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## newnyer

Had a colleague/mentor comment on my hair today. I hadn't seen him in a year and he point blank asked me what was going on with my hair. I laughed because he was just being honest, but it made me think that either:
A. Everyone is so used to me having a weave. Since starting my HHG I've only bunned or worn the occasional wig.
B. My hair has a lot more texture than what he's used to. Still haven't retouched my relaxer so there's a lot going on up there.
C. My bunning is not up to par & my hair looks busted.
D. All of the above

LOL! Oh well....
Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

............................


----------



## Aireen

Dang I'm gone for a few hours and the thread is locked... Ugh...  It was fun while it lasted, I really wish it wasn't locked because I KNOW people don't use that search function before making threads and if it was on the front page people would have no excuse but to go in. Sometimes this forum is too strict for me. I don't think I'm renewing my membership next year and if I do, it'll be my last renewal. Too much censorship, it's time for me to move on.


----------



## faithVA

Did you read any of the other posts in the thread before you posted that? Any of them? smh


----------



## divachyk

Hikmah1986 said:


> This is me all over!!!! I'm really gonna start up exercising again....i've become so lazy with it, seen as i hate exercise and love anything hair related, i may set myself some rules.....like no lhcf till daily exercise is done.........boy i'd be fit!!!





winona said:


> One way that helps me is joining groups free/gym whatever.  I find someone in the group that will hold me accountable.  If I am not there they call me.  If they are not there I am calling them.  It makes it easier when I dont want to let someone else down because I find that I am prone to making excuses for myself too


@Hikmah1986 and @winona - my job offers 3 hours per week of workout time while on shift. That's a FREE company paid 3 hours. The catch is, your workload must be caught up, blah blah. I'm a supervisor so it makes it tough to be on top of all things at all times. I've put myself on a LHCF diet so to speak. I came home yesterday and didn't check LHCF until I got my workout in. I didn't get a chance to workout today because I worked late and if I workout now I'll be up all night. However, I will ensure that I make gym a priority. The amount of time I spend surfing can be used on the treadmill. So, with that....I will gym first and play later. I'm focused! 

ETA: Nix08  - WORK IT GIRYAL!!!  Loving it!


----------



## SuchaLady

I was outbid for a CHI by *ONE DOLLAR* in the last 10 seconds today on eBay. That person bought a Chi for $48 :/


----------



## Aireen

faithVA said:


> Did you read any of the other posts in the thread before you posted that? Any of them? smh



Did you mean me faithVA? I was gonna write a reply but it's rather messy and I don't want to be involved with this thread being locked again on my account. I'll PM you.


----------



## faithVA

Aireen said:


> Did you mean me @faithVA?


 
Aireen, no it wasn't you. It was just some random poster (person I don't know). Its just me ranting, blowing off steam. Some posts boggle my mind but I am glad that there are other LHCFers that are so much more patient than I am to answer questions. I really need to work on this.


----------



## Aireen

faithVA said:


> Aireen, no it wasn't you. It was just some random poster (person I don't know). Its just me ranting, blowing off steam. Some posts boggle my mind but I am glad that there are other LHCFers that are so much more patient than I am to answer questions. I really need to work on this.



OH lol, I was unsure and hoping I wasn't being dumb for not knowing. I wrote up a whole response that I was about to PM to you. Anyway whatever hahaha.


----------



## jerseygurl

Blowdried and flatironed my hair yesterday and it looks like a cloud.


----------



## HauteHippie

jerseygurl said:


> Blowdried and flatironed my hair yesterday and it looks like a cloud.



Lol ( I literally laughed out loud). I know the feeling! A "cloud" is such a great way of describing it!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## faithVA

Aireen said:


> OH lol, I was unsure and hoping I wasn't being dumb for not knowing. I wrote up a whole response that I was about to PM to you. Anyway whatever hahaha.


 
aw man ... I shouldn't have said anything.  

I saw your earlier post here and knew what you were talking about. But since that subject was so taboo, I wasn't touching it. 

I will renew again in August, but I mainly stick to my challenge threads.


----------



## Aireen

faithVA said:


> aw man ... I shouldn't have said anything.
> 
> I saw your earlier post here and knew what you were talking about. But since that subject was so taboo, I wasn't touching it.
> 
> I will renew again in August, but I mainly stick to my challenge threads.



I was going to erase it after a bit but I said screw it lol.


----------



## divachyk

Dang, what did I miss faithVA and Aireen. On second thought, never mind.


----------



## faithVA

divachyk said:


> Dang, what did I miss @faithVA and @Aireen. On second thought, never mind.


 
Thanks for letting us off the hook.   There will probably be another -gate started tomorrow. So if you missed something today, just wait a day or two, a fresh one will pop up.  ... Night


----------



## divachyk

With all the recent emphasis on "thanks" I finally looked at how many times I was thanked. I truly had no idea what threads those thanks resulted from. After playing around with my stats, I finally figured out how to determine what threads I was thanked in. That's too much work for me. I'll save my energy for something else.


----------



## Nix08

I'm a shell of my former self..I haven't flat ironed in a long while and decided I would last night for a length/health check...I did the back half, then stopped    I was just NOT in the mood!

Does look like I've gained an inch though


----------



## Nix08

Great blog entry by hairgurl.com

http://www.hairgurl.com/2011/08/embracing-ladies-w-healthy-natural.html


----------



## keelioness

<In my babyface voice>.."Do you know what today is? Its my nappyversary!!! Well really its 3 yrs since my last relaxer ..anyway yay me!!


----------



## LadyRaider

I use the thank command for several reasons. Sometimes it is just a thank you for the post, sometimes it is "I agree." Sometimes it is "I acknowledge you/I read this." Sometimes I used it to say "I like what you posted."


----------



## Lissa0821

So I add about a capful of the protein filler to some of Elasta QP intensive moisturizing conditioner and left it on for about 10 minutes.  I loved the results, the protein filler seems to give my hair more texture and a little more thickness.  I also noticed I had much less shedding today when I combed out my hair.  I will try it again in two weeks, if the results are just as good it will become a part of my regimen.


----------



## LadyRaider

Hair's a little frizzy today, but I'm rockin' it. I'm the professor. Whose gonna tell me anything?


ETA: Someone needs to tell the professor how and when to use "who's."


----------



## kandiekj100

On day 2 of wng with grease. Went to bed with 5 pinned down, super loose and chunky twist (i think I twisted 1 or 2 times max). Slept in satin bonnet. This morning I refreshed w/ water in a spray bottle, a little conditioner and a little grease. 

I wonder if I can get 3 days out of it. I worry about tangles and knots. But I've been good at keeping my hair out of my hands and I since I'm wrapping at night, I might be able to. But I guess I'll have to wait until after my workout to night. Not sure how the sweat will affect it. Hmmm...


----------



## Napp

i finished my micros in 2 days! i was marathon braiding. i dont know when ill have that much time to spend on my hair again. that being said i will be keeping these in for a *good* while! they hang to about and inch from apl. they are flat twisted here so i can wear it wavy today.











after this i will probably wear kinky twists for the rest of the year. i need some serious low maintenance styling


----------



## jerseygurl

EtherealEnigma said:


> Lol ( I literally laughed out loud). I know the feeling! A "cloud" is such a great way of describing it!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


Imma post it in a bit.


----------



## Nix08

Aireen & Kurlee I should have AO Honeysuckle next week  Just go to your local health store and ask them to order it....

Lucia this is your fault I was happy with the products in my stash and you had to rave about this...the thing is I know I'll like it  So really, Thanks is in order


----------



## Evolving78

i wish i could do more styles to my hair.


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> i finished my micros in 2 days! i was marathon braiding. i dont know when ill have that much time to spend on my hair again. that being said i will be keeping these in for a *good* while! they hang to about and inch from apl. they are flat twisted here so i can wear it wavy today.
> 
> 
> after this i will probably wear kinky twists for the rest of the year. i need some serious low maintenance styling


 
I love it. Looks great. You are definitely a marathon braider. I have not attempted the braid because I'm afraid I won't be able to get them out and then get impatient and start cutting.


----------



## Nix08

Aireen & Kurlee well.ca has it, AO honeysuckle.  Free shipping in CA too


----------



## Myjourney2009

Lissa0821 said:


> So I add about a capful of the protein filler to some of Elasta QP intensive moisturizing conditioner and left it on for about 10 minutes.  I loved the results, the protein filler seems to give my hair more texture and a little more thickness.  I also noticed I had much less shedding today when I combed out my hair.  I will try it again in two weeks, if the results are just as good it will become a part of my regimen.



how much conditioner did you use?


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> Aireen & Kurlee I should have AO Honeysuckle next week  Just go to your local health store and ask them to order it....
> 
> Lucia this is your fault I was happy with the products in my stash and you had to rave about this...the thing is I know I'll like it  So really, Thanks is in order





Nix08 said:


> Aireen & Kurlee well.ca has it, AO honeysuckle.  Free shipping in CA too



I like both options. I'll probably get it soon when I have a pass since I'm in the no-buy challenge.


----------



## tatiana

I am convinced that it takes longer time for people with bigger heads to reach their hair goals than it does people with smaller heads.

I am surprise we never talk about that on the forum.


----------



## LadyRaider

tatiana said:


> I am convinced that it takes longer time for people with bigger heads to reach their hair goals than it does people with smaller heads.
> 
> I am surprise we never talk about that on the forum.



This made me giggle.


----------



## jerseygurl

tatiana said:


> I am convinced that it takes longer time for people with bigger heads to reach their hair goals than it does people with smaller heads.
> 
> I am surprise we never talk about that on the forum.


 
That was funny .


----------



## ms.tatiana

I've made some progress, but every time I get my hair flat iron my hair dresser always likes clip my ends she says she doesn't want me to have any fly aways (whatever that means).


----------



## Nix08

Looks real good ms.tatiana


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

Met a nice new stylist at the base salon. She's natural and she was very nice, about my age. She did a great job doing a DC and trim for me that I decided to go back. She did some very cute flat twist braids back into a cute lil bun and well she told me that the next day would be her last day.  needless to say I am hurt because I was willing to put money aside to let her do my hair regularly and I don't pay to do anything regular except eat. Lord why!!?? Well she was moving away to support her family and I can dig that. Hopefully the heavens hear my plea for a stylist who I share many common things like age and hair choices. It really puts the cherry on getting my hair done.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

tatiana said:


> I am convinced that it takes longer time for people with bigger heads to reach their hair goals than it does people with smaller heads.
> 
> I am surprise we never talk about that on the forum.


 

Now you know that thread will be shut down with a quickness after somebody oblivious to the fact they have a waterhead will find out the hard way- In my old woman who don't sugarcoat anything voice... "Baby, you got a big head." Lol!


----------



## faithVA

MrJohnsonsRib said:


> In my old woman who don't sugarcoat anything voice... "Baby, you got a big head." Lol!


 
  You forgot "Bless your heart".


----------



## MrsSmitty77

I cannot wait to see how my hair feels after I try the AVJ with my conditioner for my co-wash tonight.


----------



## winona

Napp every time I see your I am laughing so freakin hard. She really is "Werkin" it LMBO


----------



## Lucia

Nix08 said:


> Aireen & Kurlee I should have AO Honeysuckle next week  Just go to your local health store and ask them to order it....
> 
> Lucia this is your fault I was happy with the products in my stash and you had to rave about this...the thing is I know I'll like it  So really, Thanks is in order



 
YW.


----------



## lux10023

bought some HC salon relaxed..and just not impressed or blown away...i shouldve went with shengori or whatever the name is...smdh


----------



## divachyk

Lucia what does YW mean?

rririla - what did you decide about your hair?


----------



## Lucia

divachyk YW means your welcome


----------



## NikkiQ

winona said:


> @Napp every time I see your I am laughing so freakin hard. *She* really is "Werkin" it LMBO


 
winona now you know that ain't no "she" woman


----------



## winona

NikkiQ said:


> winona now you know that ain't no "she" woman



NikkiQ JESUS TAKE THE WHEEL. LORD HAVE MERCY. I saw breast and just assumed.


----------



## Damaged but not out

anyone else getting the maintenance message, when trying to log on??


----------



## faithVA

I am looking forward to shampooing my hair in 6 twists or braids. I wonder how long my hair has to be before I can do this?


----------



## ms.tatiana

Wear my hair done and everyone thought I was a different person... Hair will be down for 2 weeks until I go into feel grind mode to get to BSL before I take graduation pictures. 


Feels good to hear people say "Damn your hair as grown"


----------



## ms.blue

I'm not use to doing my hair twice a week but I do enjoying trying to style my hair.


----------



## KimPossibli

my rinse is fading... I need me some dye...


----------



## winona

Dangit I can't sleep.  Humm maybe I will make a small batch of pomade with orange and lemon essential oils.


----------



## SuchaLady

Got my Chi from Ebay! Yay! Now I _maybe_ will flat iron a little more often. I firmly believe a quality flat iron will not be as harsh on your hair as a cheaper one.


----------



## SuchaLady

I am going to look into Silk Amino Acids. I am not into fancy hair regimens but if I beliieve this will help my hair this one step that will take an extra 2 seconds will not bother me.


----------



## -PYT

One month of mini twists did me some good. I'm itching to play in my hair now though and to see a banging twist out again. I'll welcome them back once the cold weather hits


----------



## Aireen

Just saw the biggest, nastiest scab at the crown of my head. I decided to pick it.   I was thinking of skipping on my scalp treatment but I need it for the next wash to heal that area and any other potential areas that want to flare up and get angry.  Why must my crown act a fool always at the time when I'm 2+ months into my stretch? erplexed I've heard around the forum that the itching is a sign of your hair growing but that just seems like a myth to me. Anyone know if that's true if you're reading this post though?


----------



## rririla

[USER][/USER]@rririla - what did you decide about your hair?



Thanks for asking lady, I decided to just leave it alone for the time being. I am a lil afraid that texlaxing the one area will lead to breakage so I will research it a lil more. Thanx again, and ur hair is looking too gorgeous chica.


----------



## LadyRaider

I'm a little worried that I lose too much hair when I wash.  I don't remember losing this much in the past. But I'm wondering if it's the fact that I tend to comb my hair a little less (though I'm trying to go ahead and get back in the habit of "combing" and braiding every night) or the fact that I don't leave the Aphogee 2 minute on for 5-10 minutes under a cap any more. I used to do that once a week when I lived in my house with the shower hose attachment. Now I don't have an attachment so it's a hassle. I just leave the Aphogee on for 2 or 3 minutes now while I wash my face in the shower. 

Maybe I should get some nugro again... maybe that made a difference?

I'm not losing pieces of hair. I'm losing big ol' long pieces!


----------



## NappyNelle

So, I'm at the doctor's office and this elderly woman has the most beautiful, natural, thick,  MBL braid hanging down her dress. Don't fret ladies. Your hair can be long and healthy too.

No, I'm not cool/sly enough to have taken a picture. LOL

Aireen. I think the itchy scalp means growth sentiment is another black hair myth. For me, an itchy scalp means I need to shampoo or cowash. Lol what happened to your scalp? Why did you pick the scab?


----------



## divachyk

Anyone having great luck with Megasilk DC? I used it once and have it boxed us as return item to Sally's. I just recall my hair feeling dry after using it. If you've used it, how do you like it? How did you use it (to make it benefit your hair so well)?


----------



## NikkiQ

divachyk said:


> Anyone having great luck with Megasilk DC? I used it once and have it boxed us as return item to Sally's. I just recall my hair feeling dry after using it. If you've used it, how do you like it? How did you use it (to make it benefit your hair so well)?


 
divachyk SE Megasilk Moisture Treatment?


----------



## Nix08

Fellow Canadians...Presidents choice - puritas conditioner is being cleared out...I love it for co washing (just picked up 8 bottles for 1.22 (that brings me to a total of 16 bottles)  I wonder what would be a respectable amount to have in my stash????


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> Fellow Canadians...Presidents choice - puritas conditioner is being cleared out...I love it for co washing (just picked up 8 bottles for 1.22 (that brings me to a total of 16 bottles)  I wonder what would be a respectable amount to have in my stash????



Never heard of this conditioner...


----------



## divachyk

@NikkiQ - yes, from Sally's?


----------



## Nix08

Aireen said:


> Never heard of this conditioner...



Me either until I saw it being cleared out  Tried it and really liked it.  Obviously when my stash is done I'll get the opportunity to try something else


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

divachyk said:


> @NikkiQ - yes, from Sally's?



diva I didn't like that one as much as the olive. It was ok, but I found I had to use alot of other stuff to make my grass feel touchable.  I love this one.







I mix a little coconut/castor oil into it (not necessary but it makes my hair feel grand) and sit under a dryer for about fifteen minutes or so. Soft, touchable, moisturized grass.


----------



## NikkiQ

divachyk said:


> @NikkiQ - yes, from Sally's?


 
Ohhhh I love that stuff!!! One of the best DCs I've ever used. I ran out a few months ago and haven't repurchased since I'm in the "Use Up Your Stash" challenge but I'm DYING to get another jar. It made my hair so freakin soft...and that was without adding anything to it. You add any oils to it and it takes it to another level.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Random hair thought:

I've. Been. Slacking.  Yesterday was the first time in a looooong time that I've sat under the dryer. I've been co-washing but being really lazy with it. Now I've got my game face on.

My grass is drying in bantu knots. Trying to stay away from styling heat.... So far, so good.


----------



## Lissa0821

I rarely ever wear protective styles because I like my hair down but the last few days I have been sporting an a bun.  I am loving it, it is hot here in Atlanta and it feels good not to have any hair on my neck.


----------



## kandiekj100

Uh-oh, got that 3rd hair.  And I have bigger hair, which I am just loving. Put in my 5 pinned down, chunky twists last night. Woke up this morning and shook my hair and lightly fluffed.  I never have big from a wng.  I don't know why I have not been doing the loose, chunky twists before, but this (coupled with the grease) is a keeper for my wng's.


----------



## divachyk

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Random hair thought:
> 
> I've. Been. Slacking.  Yesterday was the first time in a looooong time that I've sat under the dryer. I've been co-washing but being really lazy with it. Now I've got my game face on.
> 
> My grass is drying in bantu knots. Trying to stay away from styling heat.... So far, so good.


Iluvsmuhgrass - I love braidouts and bantu knots but those textured styles doesn't absorb moisture as well as when my hair is straight. Sounds weird, I know.



Lissa0821 said:


> I rarely ever wear protective styles because I like my hair down but the last few days I have been sporting an a bun.  I am loving it, it is hot here in Atlanta and it feels good not to have any hair on my neck.


Lissa0821 - PS is addicting. I live in FL and my neck thanks me for not letting my hair hang especially when the temp is 106 like it has been the past few days.


----------



## Lissa0821

@Lissa0821 - *PS is addicting*. I live in FL and my neck thanks me for not letting my hair hang especially when the temp is 106 like it has been the past few days.[/QUOTE]

divachyk ...I am finding this to be so true, I know the ladies here talking bunning all the time but I have always had a take or leave it attitude about them.  But the last few days it has been a beautiful thing to take my hair out of the baggy with the roller from the night before and twist it into a bun.  No combing, no hands in the hair, no frizz, hair is neat. Plus, I found some satin scrunchies at a local beauty supply store recently which I use to create the bun without using any hair pins.


----------



## SheenaVee

Someone needs to hide my hair scissors. Seriously. I just cut off the rest of the red parts on my hair. It's now all back to it's natural colour except for a few tiny bits of red here and there. The only thing is, the front part is significantly shorter than the rest lol. What can I say, I'm too impatient to let it grow out and trimming it gradually. 

Also, I mixed shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie together with ecostyler olive oil gel and applied it to my hair for my wash and go and OMG! Love it! It has the moisture from the smoothie and the hold from the gel and it's still soft, and no white flakes and smells good. PERFECT!


----------



## divachyk

Sheena284 - fill up a small container with water. Place your scissors in the container. Place container in freezer. That'll do it. j/k Stop chopping! (unless you really want to and have no regrets doing so)

Lissa0821 - I've protective styled for so long is just a way of life now. I don't think twice about it. Put my hair up and go! I think it takes more work to wear my hair down than it does up.


----------



## halee_J

I have half a mind to cut 2-3 inches. I realize that between NL and SL is a very manageable length for me, and I'm thinking of maintaining this length during my transition. But I won't because if I change my mind and relax, I would have cut all that hair for no reason.


----------



## Nix08

halee_J I think you need to take @divachyk's advice to Sheena regarding what she should do with her scissors


----------



## divachyk

halee_J - I need a trim/cut also. I plan to get a good 1 inch trim up because I haven't trimmed in a very long time and I need to get my ends to a good, healthy state. I plan to have it done professionally and maintain at home with the splitender from here on out. However, you're cutting is not for that reason, right? So, with that said - like Nix08 have mentioned, you too need to fill up a small container of water and....well, you know the rest. (smile)


----------



## halee_J

Nix08 and divachyk I need to do that for real   A little while ago I was standing in the bathroom staring at the scissors


----------



## Anakinsmomma

After looking at some big chop foktis, I'm 89% sure that I'm gonna big chop on 1/1/12.


----------



## halee_J

Why did you have to go switch it up Elasta QP? why?!! I mean there were so many things from your line I loved; the creme shampoo, mango butter, Intense, clear rinse, glaze....If I had to stick to one line you would have been it. Now, I just hate everything. Its all crap in a can now. Except for the DPR-11 that was always crap...


----------



## SuchaLady

I am still contemplating about this leave out vs full head weave. I probably wont even be getting it until after Labor Day. I have to wait on my refund from school.


----------



## divachyk

Tomorrow I'm taking my hair to court for disorderly conduct.


----------



## Curlybeauty

I think i'm going to wash my hair, Dc and all that jazz. Let it air dry a good bit, grease/oil my scalp and then flat iron it out. I will see though..


----------



## Myjourney2009

[B said:
			
		

> divachyk[/B];13954697]Tomorrow I'm taking my hair to court for disorderly conduct.



What happened now


----------



## Aireen

Almost 2 months post, amazing how time flies.


----------



## divachyk

Myjourney2009 - my rollersetting didn't go as smooth as I had hoped. The results are good but not as great as it was last week. Was hoping to get the roots straight enough without having to flat iron. Will be breaking out the flat iron tomorrow before heading out for trim.


----------



## divachyk

It's been a long while since I have had a good trim and oddly enough I'm ready and excited. Hopefully the cutter of my choice is working tomorrow (forgot to call today to verify). I'm sure my stomach will do flips when the scissors come close to my hair since I won't familiar with the cutter (going to Super Cuts). But overall, I'm ready for some good, healthy ends.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Getting a relaxer next month. Sticking to my every 3 months schedule.

Trying to see if every 3 months beats every 6 months...hmm


----------



## kandiekj100

I want to do a wet flexi-rod set. I've always just done it flat-ironed hair. However, I've been feeling kind of lazy (and enjoying my 2nd and 3r day, and now 4 day wng). Maybe tonight.


----------



## halee_J

I dislike hairpins. As of late I can tolerate no more than 2 in my hair at a time.


----------



## shasha8685

Yesterday was a brutal reminder as to why I don't go to hair salons.


Thank the powers that be that you can't *** up a flexirod set.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

I Really Need To Get Up On My Hair Care Game.


----------



## divachyk

Booooo, the master cutter of my choice is off today. Welp, no trim for me today!


----------



## blackberry815

divachyk said:


> Booooo, the master cutter of my choice is off today. Welp, no trim for me today!



I thought you were going to be using your splitender.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## greenandchic

Had a dream last night that my hair was waist length.  Too bad it was just a dream!


----------



## Rocky91

hair news from me. i just feel like sharing a bit. maybe no one cares, but whatever lol.
I go half the stint at camp with my hair in yarn braids. decide one night i'm tired of that **** and pull them all out.
so then i go about two straight weeks puffing and wet bunning, rinsing my hair every day.
next thing i know i'm getting the side of my head reshaved one random night. and then i straighten it one day to be fancy. *with no heat protectant. and no DC'ing.*so i get heat damage. and i'm not dealing with those ugly straight pieces, so i chop most of them off.
now i'm home, i did a few protein treatments, and my head is almost back to normal. but i wanna straighten and trim to see if i cut it evenly. cause i like my hair blunt. 
and that is the saga of my hair this summer. abuse, misuse, but it'll bounce back. lol.


----------



## Rocky91

i'm also torn.
to weave or not to weave it up for the beginning of the school year??
idk what to do. should i save the money? on the other hand, i want to gain back those potential inches i lost from chopping after my heat damage....

and finally, has anyone ever gotten a trim on just blowdried hair? this applies to naturals. do you think it'll work? i usually flatiron, but then i'd have to go borrow a flatiron. and buy some heat protectant as well....


----------



## blackberry815

Rocky91 said:


> i'm also torn.
> to weave or not to weave it up for the beginning of the school year??
> idk what to do. should i save the money? on the other hand, i want to gain back those potential inches i lost from chopping after my heat damage....
> 
> and finally, has anyone ever gotten a trim on just blowdried hair? this applies to naturals. do you think it'll work? i usually flatiron, but then i'd have to go borrow a flatiron. and buy some heat protectant as well....



Im sorry to hear about ur set back ur hair will bounce back and be fiercer than before! Have u thought about just going to a salon for ur trim? 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## LadyRaider

As I had begun to suspect. I have outgrown my curlformers!  Why didn't I just get the big ones and plan to grow into them? I was too excited that I got more in the package for the smaller ones.


----------



## Angelicus

Just bought Supergirl's line of hair products. Even though I _JUST _purchased The Trader Joe's Nourish Spa line... I figured that I could sacrifice a month's worth of going out for my hair to be fly! Plus, the way that they're talking about the fragrance of her stuff, I might get a man! yay!


----------



## NikkiQ

It seems like every style that I want to try is geared more towards ladies with longer hair. Very discouraging for the style challenged to not find easy to follow YT videos on styles for shorter hair that doesn't involve finger coils and mini twists.


----------



## Embyra

*talks to self*....Yeah that quick de tangling session you had last week wasnt so great was it! 

you knew your hair wasnt acting right from the start had to wash and thoroughly de tangle all over again 3 days later!

your lazy *** should have looked for the denman from the start:hardslap:


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Aloe Vera Juice Detangles Like A Dream:creatures.*


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

^^^Girl yes! I like to mix mine with Rose Water thanks Tracyee for the mix! 

Sent from my Zio using Zio


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*^^^^^^:scratchchWhat Brand Of Rose Water Are You Using? I Was Just Thinking About Buying Some.*


----------



## Kerryann

wooooosssssaaaaahhhhh just oiled with my sulfur mix and messaged my scalp now plastic cap on and head tie str8 ghe


----------



## Myjourney2009

Waiting for my msm to dissolve in my aloe vera juice so I can add it to the evco. It is taking over 6 hrs to completely dissolve. Hopefully it will be complete by morning. I will be using this on my dd since she does not like to have her hair washed every week. I really hope it keeps her scalp balanced because all the scratching causes her to bleed a little. 

first:
msm: 1 TBSP added to 
avj: 1 oz

once dissolved will add to 
oil : 7 oz


----------



## winona

[USER=25973 said:
			
		

> Myjourney2009[/USER];13961567]Waiting for my msm to dissolve in my aloe vera juice so I can add it to the evco. It is taking over 6 hrs to completely dissolve. Hopefully it will be complete by morning. I will be using this on my dd since she does not like to have her hair washed every week. I really hope it keeps her scalp balanced because all the scratching causes her to bleed a little.
> 
> first:
> msm: 1 TBSP added to
> avj: 1 oz
> 
> once dissolved will add to
> oil : 7 oz




One way to help it dissolve faster next time is heat about 2 teaspoons of AVJ, mix in the MSM, then add it to rest of the AVJ 

Now I have a few questions.  Do you oil her scalp with this mixture for pooing?  Or do you add it to the poo when washing? Or do you use this as a regular scalp oil like in the Sulfur challenge? What are the effects that you have seen?


----------



## Myjourney2009

winona said:


> One way to help it dissolve faster next time is heat about 2 teaspoons of AVJ, mix in the MSM, then add it to rest of the AVJ
> 
> Now I have a few questions.  Do you oil her scalp with this mixture for pooing?  Or do you add it to the poo when washing? Or do you use this as a regular scalp oil like in the Sulfur challenge? What are the effects that you have seen?



Thanks for the suggestion but I don't know know if heating it will affect it potency. 

I havent used it yet but I plan on:
oiling her scalp with it a few times a week when I remember of course. The 2nd week will be the week where the dermatitis rears its ugly head so I will probably remember more that week.

I will use it as a pre-poo the night before washing to help loosen the buildup. EVCO works really well on its own. It will interesting to see if this is better than the straight oil. 

I have added it to her shampoo but I just started using it last week so I have not seen any change yet from using it. I think a more consistent use of MSM is needed to get the full benefits. I wont be increasing her shampooing schedule to more than 1x a week though. When she gets older and does her own hair she is free to increase it if she wants


----------



## SUPER SWEET

im trying a braidout for 10000000000th time maybe I got it right????


----------



## winona

Myjourney2009 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I don't know know if heating it will affect it potency.
> 
> I havent used it yet but I plan on:
> oiling her scalp with it a few times a week when I remember of course. The 2nd week will be the week where the dermatitis rears its ugly head so I will probably remember more that week.
> 
> I will use it as a pre-poo the night before washing to help loosen the buildup. EVCO works really well on its own. It will interesting to see if this is better than the straight oil.
> 
> I have added it to her shampoo but I just started using it last week so I have not seen any change yet from using it. I think a more consistent use of MSM is needed to get the full benefits. I wont be increasing her shampooing schedule to more than 1x a week though. When she gets older and does her own hair she is free to increase it if she wants



Excellent point about the potency.  I never heat anything directly because I dont want to mess up with the properties.  For example, I take a little bowel and place it in a large bowel that has boiling hot water in it.  The contents of the little bowel are warmed without the microwave or stove 

I hope your mix works very well for your DD scalp


----------



## winona

I cant wait for the pool party later.  I am going to prep my hair before I go because I dont know how the facilities will be at house party


----------



## JerriBlank

Napp said:


> i finished my micros in 2 days! i was marathon braiding. i dont know when ill have that much time to spend on my hair again. that being said i will be keeping these in for a *good* while! they hang to about and inch from apl. they are flat twisted here so i can wear it wavy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after this i will probably wear kinky twists for the rest of the year. i need some serious low maintenance styling


 

ooOOHHH super cute braids but i was gona say why green hair
The wordds!! Hahahahahaha drunk posting sorry
I want some fries. I wish mcdonal;ds delivered.


----------



## Curlybeauty

I am torn between a nice brown color similar to stacey dash's hair on single ladies, or a nice deep red.

I think the brown might be too harsh for my hair...grr


----------



## NikkiQ

JerriBlank said:


> ooOOHHH super cute braids but i was gona say why green hair
> The wordds!! *Hahahahahaha drunk posting sorry*
> *I want some fries. I wish mcdonal;ds delivered*.


 
Bwahahahahahaha!!! Girl you are kicks!


----------



## shasha8685

:ahem:

I am 26 today!! 


I feel like I should have some sort of birthday hair.....


----------



## NikkiQ

shasha8685 said:


> :ahem:
> 
> I am 26 today!!
> 
> 
> I feel like I should have some sort of birthday hair.....


 

Happy "birfday" shasha8685


----------



## divachyk

@blackberry815 - I have opted for a good professional trim up first and then use the splitender to maintain going forward.

@Rocky91 - sorry about your hair. 

@Angelicus - I enjoy the fragrance of Supergirl's product line. I was one of the few that posted the dh complimented the smell. _Moment of honesty:_ The dh enjoys all things smell good. That's important to know and I should have posted that so the ladies will know he's not just some dude that doesn't normally pay attention to smell and then the product just all of sudden caught his attention. Okay enough of my rambling.   I think you will enjoy the product.

@RarityFluttershy - AVJ has never worked great for me. erplexed

Happy Bday @shasha8685!


----------



## winona

shasha8685 said:


> :ahem:
> 
> I am 26 today!!
> 
> 
> I feel like I should have some sort of birthday hair.....



Happy Birthday Beautiful


----------



## winona

I was so excited to go to the pool party yesterday now I am just like ughh.  I guess I will spend a quite night catching up on Fringe and studying

I want to invest in gelish nail polish but I am just not sure.  I love painting my nails but this 2X a week aint getting it I think the hubby is gonna flip when he sees how much the startup cost is especially since I have so much regular nail polish


----------



## choctaw

co-wash & detangle with Tigi Superstar
distribute Miss Jessie's Butter Cream with denman brush
braid and go swimming


----------



## Lissa0821

I love Youtube, I got a tip from one of the ladies I subscribe to about tying a satin scarf around your hair once you have completed your workout until your hair dries.  This tip works like a charm, I try my hair down with a cotton scarf during my workout because it absorbs a lot of the sweat, when I am done I take it off and put on the satin scarf.  Within the hour of my hair drying, my edges are smooth and nice.  

I also spray a little water and put creme press on my edges at night before I put on my scarf for bed and it make my edges flat but moisturized as well.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

divachyk said:


> @RarityFluttershy - AVJ has never worked great for me. erplexed


 
*divachyk *Faints**


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

I'm itching to do my first henna treatment.

I need to learn how to braid....


----------



## winona

It is official I will be installing kinky twists in my hair before school starts

UPDATE 
BOOOO eonhair.com is out of 1B,T1B33.  I probably wont be able to twist my hair before school starts  I cant find spring twists anywhere else


----------



## RarityFluttershy

RoseTintedCheeks said:


> I'm itching to do my first henna treatment.


*But I'm So Scared Of Losing My Curl Pattern. I Want To Henna So Bad I Can Taste It.*

*Random Hair Thought: I'm Going Back To What Has Work For Me In The Past. Shampooing Three Times A Week, Deep Conditioning Once A Week, Condition Washes, And Oil Rinses. *


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

RarityFluttershy said:


> *But I'm So Scared Of Losing My Curl Pattern. I Want To Henna So Bad I Can Taste It.*



RarityFluttershy, you won't. Lose your curl, I mean.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @RarityFluttershy, you won't. Lose your curl, I mean.


 
*MyAngelEyez~C~U*
*Do You Henna? I Have Heard That Henna Loosens The Curl Pattern (Was Even Reading Some Threads On This Last Night).*

*If You Have/Do Henna I Would Love To Hear About Your Experience. *

*Did It Make Your Hair Stronger?*
*Was It A Good Deep Conditioner?*
*Did It Loosen Your Curl Pattern? *
*If So Did Your Curl Pattern Come Back After You Stopped Henna-Ing?*
*Where Do You Buy Your Henna?*

*Sorry For All The Questions.*


----------



## Myjourney2009

I finally unsubscribed to Ateeya. She needs to get a better camera it all looks the same.


----------



## Aireen

JerriBlank said:


> *I want some fries. I wish mcdonal;ds delivered.*



You've read my mind, I really want McD's fries... If I go get some, I'm ordering two large. Don't judge me.


----------



## halee_J

I am determined to transition at least another year  It's really not that bad. A good DC and my hair is quite agreeable.


----------



## SpicyPisces

I decided to try steaming my hair while in the shower and my hair is super soft. I haven't even moisturized it yet


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Being On This Forum Turns You Into A PJ (Product Junkie). Now I Just Have To Try Washing My Hair With Black Soap.*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

RarityFluttershy said:


> *MyAngelEyez~C~U*
> *Do You Henna? I Have Heard That Henna Loosens The Curl Pattern (Was Even Reading Some Threads On This Last Night).*
> 
> *If You Have/Do Henna I Would Love To Hear About Your Experience. *
> 
> *Did It Make Your Hair Stronger?* yes
> *Was It A Good Deep Conditioner?*um, it's kinda drying, so I DC after using it.
> *Did It Loosen Your Curl Pattern? *Naw, My curlies are still curly and my kinkies are still kinky...
> *If So Did Your Curl Pattern Come Back After You Stopped Henna-Ing?*see above
> *Where Do You Buy Your Henna?*
> Hennasooq.com, hennaforhair.com, Ebay
> *Sorry For All The Questions.*


Answers above....


----------



## Curlybeauty

Pretty sure i'm going to dye my hair. Do you color a relaxer, or relax color?

I always get confused..


----------



## Aireen

Curlybeauty said:


> Pretty sure i'm going to dye my hair. Do you color a relaxer, or relax color?
> 
> I always get confused..



I get confused too... I thought it was colour a relaxer. Meaning you relax first then put the colour over it 2-3 weeks later but someone on the board confused me the other day with how she described it. Anyway, when you do it, pics please! I like when you post your hairstyles and such.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Aireen said:


> I get confused too... I thought it was colour a relaxer. Meaning you relax first then put the colour over it 2-3 weeks later but someone on the board confused me the other day with how she described it. Anyway, when you do it, pics please! I like when you post your hairstyles and such.



I think I will have to peek into the color thread for relaxed heads from a few months ago.

And you know I will


----------



## SouthernStunner

Its color a releaxer.  So yes you relax first then color 2-3 weeks later.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Thanks! So when I finally color, I can't slack on my hair like I did when I was a colored natural smh

Glory be to rod sets


----------



## JerriBlank

Aireen said:


> You've read my mind, I really want McD's fries... If I go get some, I'm ordering two large. Don't judge me.


 
It's the only thing I eat from them,and when I crave it,I HAVE to have it! I'm sorry for that y'all!!
*Back to regularly scheduled hair RT*


----------



## Myjourney2009

Just got rid of 2 more conditioners: alter ego garlic (wont be repurchasing, too expensive) and Kenra platinum ( doesnt work well on its own and expensive)

I just combined them together with some hempseed oil and wheat protein. Delicious!!!!

Now I only have 2 or 3 more to get rid of and I will be down to my necessities.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Cant wait to wash my hair tomorrow I miss my thickness.

I am going to attempt a rollerset tomorrow (Maybe) wish me luck


----------



## bajandoc86

Dear SSKs,

F U!!!!


----------



## divachyk

@Myjourney2009 - I'm cheering for you on the rollerset.

Alright ladies, I went to Master Cuts (although previously I said it was Super Cuts...I mispoke). I got my hair trimmed and drumroll please.....I'm pleased with it. Dh went along with for moral support. 

I must admit, I was about to have an anxiety attack when she whipped out her fine tooth comb but I understand that is to ensure all strands are snag free. She trimmed 1/2" although visually, it looks like I lost more than that. I'm not stressing over it though. I have a nice hemline. She encouraged trims 6-8 weeks...but of course!! NOT.

She inspected my hair and said it was nice and healthy and that she didn't see any splits. She pointed out that I have a thin section in the back which I already know (I have a slight W; not all that noticeable or bad looking). She advised against trimming the length because the area is not that bad. She suggested I just let it fill itself in.


----------



## NJoy

Kids are back in school starting Monday. :woohoo:!!!! Back to babying my hair while working from home!


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> @Myjourney2009 - I'm cheering for you on the rollerset.
> 
> Alright ladies, I went to Master Cuts (although previously I said it was Super Cuts...I mispoke). I got my hair trimmed and drumroll please.....I'm pleased with it. Dh went along with for moral support.
> 
> I must admit, I was about to have an anxiety attack when she whipped out her fine tooth comb but I understand that is to ensure all strands are snag free. She trimmed 1/2" although visually, it looks like I lost more than that. I'm not stressing over it though. I have a nice hemline. She encouraged trims 6-8 weeks...but of course!! NOT.
> 
> She inspected my hair and said it was nice and healthy and that she didn't see any splits. She pointed out that I have a thin section in the back which I already know (I have a slight W; not all that noticeable or bad looking). She advised against trimming the length because the area is not that bad. She suggested I just let it fill itself in.



divachyk

PHEW!!!! Glad you go that out of the way. PICS PLEASE

Girl dont step foot back in there any time soon. You might have some hairs stuck to your clothes. Take a piece and measure it this will give you an indication of what was cut, This is what I do.


----------



## Honey Bee

A shs took me from apl to sl yesterday. I'm not sure how I feel about it.  I'm not mad cuz those were bone-straight ends, so I'm finally totally texlaxed, but still... ionno, I feel some kinda way.  It looks way thicker, but my hair hasn't been this short since the last time I went natural.  I don't even know how to style it at this length.


----------



## Nix08

Myjourney2009 said:


> @divachyk
> 
> PHEW!!!! Glad you go that out of the way. PICS PLEASE
> 
> Girl dont step foot back in there any time soon. *You might have some hairs stuck to your clothes. Take a piece and measure it this will give you an indication of what was cut*, This is what I do.



That's a really good tip.


----------



## halee_J

I really want to try that moisture drenched pre-poo, but my hair HATES aloe vera gel. I am inclined to think that it will hate the juice too


----------



## Minty

I have the worst HIH syndrome. I can't even keep my hair braided with running my fingers alone the part lines. 

sad.


----------



## Nix08

Note to self keep ACV rinses to a max of twice a week, once is probably better.


----------



## halee_J

I just realized that HE color me happy doesn't contain humectants like glycerin or propylene glycol. So I can use this stuff as a leave-in year round, and before using heat


----------



## fatimablush

i wish someone would make a shampoo and conditioner that wasn't sooooooooo perfumey.

my scalp is killing me...me and my scalp go back and forth. sometimes perfumey things don't bother and sometimes (like now they do) i am in agony. ugh.

the only thing helping is vinegar rinse..but i can't do them every day...and then what else..i have to cover up with a perfumey conditioner.


----------



## divachyk

Today's trim explained (a bit long): 
The verdict is in ladies, I lost a lot more hair than what I asked for. I requested 1/2" trim with the expectation that I would likely lose a little more than that just because I know how trimmers can be. I watched the lady cut me and I really didn't think she trimmed that much, granted I couldn't see the back of my head but I was watching her every step of the way, as best as possible. I looked at my hair yesterday and my hair still had a MBL look to it so it wasn't that I lost length to breakage or anything like that. My dh is so sweet, he gave me a compliment because he could see the perplexed look on my face. He said, your hair looks healthier and thicker. Right now I just don't know how I feel about it. I didn't want to lose that much but at the same time, my hair looks much better. I'm neutral right now. See for yourself.


----------



## Curlybeauty

divachyk said:


> Today's trim explained (a bit long):
> The verdict is in ladies, I lost a lot more hair than what I asked for. I requested 1/2" trim with the expectation that I would likely loose a little more than that just because I know how trimmers can be. I watched the lady cut me and I really didn't think she trimmed that much, granted I couldn't see the back of my head but I was watching her every step of the way, as best as possible. I looked at my hair yesterday and my hair still had a MBL look to it so it wasn't that I lost length to breakage or anything like that. My dh is so sweet, he gave me a compliment because he could see the perplexed look on my face. He said, your hair looks healthier and thicker. Right now I just don't know how I feel about it. I didn't want to loose that much but at the same time, my hair looks much better. I'm neutral right now. See for yourself.



Yeah she did cut a lot off. You were at 12 and now you're hovering over 10? 
Granted, your hair does look nice though


----------



## Aireen

Your hair looks bomb, divachyk. :lovedrool: I know you're kind of on the fence about the stylist cutting you to MBL but your hair looks so good right now, VERY thick. I think she was just trying to make the ends even and uniform. Seriously though, I could stare at your hair for hours...  Your hair will thank you for this cut, I don't think it's too much and you'll probably have a lot more retention since the ends were snipped.


----------



## divachyk

Curlybeauty - thanks  I want to be upset (simply because what I asked for was not done) but I can't because my hair looks so much better. Meh, it will grow back.

Myjourney2009 - I didn't have any remaining hairs stuck to my shirt for a comparison. I will consider that next time.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Aireen said:


> Your hair looks bomb, divachyk. :lovedrool: I know you're kind of on the fence about the stylist cutting you to MBL but your hair looks so good right now, VERY thick. I think she was just trying to make the ends even and uniform. Seriously though, I could stare at your hair for hours...  Your hair will thank you for this cut, I don't think it's too much and you'll probably have a lot more retention since the ends were snipped.



 me too. I'm still waiting on the deets as to how her hair is so durn shiny in half the pics she has.

People with bling hair make me jealous. My hair has to be one drop away from an oil slick for it to bling


----------



## Aireen

Curlybeauty said:


> me too. I'm still waiting on the deets as to how her hair is so durn shiny in half the pics she has.
> 
> People with bling hair make me jealous. My hair has to be one drop away from an oil slick for it to bling



 Everyone has a hair attribute that we're jealous of. You have one too, your hair looks thick! Lemme tell you something though since you're thinking of colouring, take GOOD care of your hair because it can look dull and dry with colour. I did the semi permanent and I miss the shine I used to have...


----------



## halee_J

divachyk, while that is definitely more than 1/2" it's a great trim. You probably won't have to trim again until sometime next year if you keep on your bunning reggie  Your ends look super thick and full now. It is absolutely gorgeous. Lush


----------



## Curlybeauty

Aireen said:


> Everyone has a hair attribute that we're jealous of. You have one too, your hair looks thick! Lemme tell you something though since you're thinking of colouring, take GOOD care of your hair because it can look dull and dry with colour. I did the semi permanent and I miss the shine I used to have...



 I think that I will be using a clear rinse after my color to "seal" it in.

I think I will get a touch up by the end of this month, and color but the end of september 

I'm doing my research


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies! You all are the bestest  I feel much better now and I'm pleased with my cut. Honestly though, my hair hasn't been cut in over a year so I guess I was due. My dh inquired on what did you all have to say. He's now secretly smiling on the inside because he already told me it looked good.  Plus, he knows, if mama ain't happy, he won't be happy.

@Curlybeauty - I guess I'm just blessed to have hair bling. I don't use ceramides and/or seal my hair routinely or anything like that. I guess it's just natural shine. I will say that Supergirl's Nourish oil should give you some bling. I've used it and thought it magnified my regular bling without it being oily. Prior to her product, I would stand by evco being my go to for magnified bling. Hemp is a good one also but I thought evco worked better for me. I agree with @Aireen, your hair looks thick!

@Aireen, how is your hair since the color?


----------



## cutenss

divachyk you hair looks FABULOUS


----------



## Curlybeauty

divachyk said:


> Thank you ladies! You all are the bestest  I feel much better now and I'm pleased with my cut. Honestly though, my hair hasn't been cut in over a year so I guess I was due. My dh inquired on what did you all have to say. He's now secretly smiling on the inside because he already told me it looked good.  Plus, he knows, if mama ain't happy, he won't be happy.
> 
> @Curlybeauty - I guess I'm just blessed to have hair bling. I don't use ceramides and/or seal my hair routinely or anything like that. I guess it's just natural shine. I will say that Supergirl's Nourish oil should give you some bling. I've used it and thought it magnified my regular bling without it being oily. Prior to her product, I would stand by evco being my go to for magnified bling. Hemp is a good one also but I thought evco worked better for me. I agree with @Aireen, your hair looks thick!



I've heard good things about EVCO, but in my experience my hair always rejects it/hates it. HOWEVER...when I did that rod set that I posted, my hair was blinging!!! Did it last? Hayl no


----------



## divachyk

Curlybeauty - OT, are those your nails in the pic or just a random pic? I love polish but hate when it chips so I find myself not wearing any at all.


----------



## Curlybeauty

divachyk said:


> Curlybeauty - OT, are those your nails in the pic or just a random pic? I love polish but hate when it chips so I find myself not wearing any at all.



I wish 

They are an inspiration pic for when I have the time to sit down and do mines..


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> Curlybeauty - OT, are those your nails in the pic or just a random pic? I love polish but hate when it chips so I find myself not wearing any at all.




you have to remember to swipe some clear nail polish on it every day to every other day. Also make sure that you put a decent amount along the tips. Wear gloves to wash dishes.

My dd's 13th b day is a week away and she wants me to do them for her. 
It is called water marbling. There are a ton of vids on YT I cant wait to do it. I dont think I will do every nail though just 2 or 3. It is a lengthy process.


----------



## Aireen

I regret doing it, divachyk.  My hair looks and feels drier and doesn't reflect light/shine like it used to. My more troubling areas that I focus attention on feel only a little better than hay. I don't consider this a setback since I haven't lost any length but it's disappointing. :sigh: I didn't even want to share on LHCF but... too late. 

I ordered some Silk Elements Mega Moisture Treatment and other promising moisturizing products from Sally's even though I'm in a no buy challenge. I'm desperate for moisture since all my products have protein so I think I might drop out of the challenge soon. I also ordered some Silk Dreams products from Supergirl as you probably know, so at this point I'm just going to pamper my hair when they arrive.  

What's disappointing though is my Sally's package it got lost in the mail so Canada Post has to call me in the next 3-5 business days. I have had it up to HERE with Canada Post; they just got off a strike and they pull this crap right after by losing my hair products.  The ridiculous part is that they lost it in another area of Toronto, I could've had my product my now even if I went to pick it up if it wasn't for their carelessness...


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> you have to remember to swipe some clear nail polish on it every day to every other day. Also make sure that you put a decent amount along the tips. Wear gloves to wash dishes.
> 
> My dd's 13th b day is a week away and she wants me to do them for her.
> It is called water marbling. There are a ton of vids on YT I cant wait to do it. I dont think I will do every nail though just 2 or 3. It is a lengthy process.



Doesn't it use a lot of polish as well? My friend told me that when she did it, she felt like that if she was doing it as consistently as opposed to just polishing her nails regularly that she'd use a lot more product. She also said that hers turned out mediocre; I found that odd though because it seems easy to do. Is it hard when you do it, Myjourney2009?


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> Doesn't it use a lot of polish as well? My friend told me that when she did it, she felt like that if she was doing it as consistently as opposed to just polishing her nails regularly that she'd use a lot more product. She also said that hers turned out mediocre; I found that odd though because it seems easy to do. Is it hard when you do it, Myjourney2009?



I havent done it yet. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## divachyk

Aireen, I am so very sorry to make you relive the pain. I understand what you mean about not wanting to share. I felt that way about my trim/cut but we're all sisters (although some say we're cousins, so whatever kin we are...lol) and here to help each other through the good, bad and the indifferent. I colored many, many years ago as a teenager. I will be honest, I didn't have a good experience but I wasn't taking care of my hair either. I'm sorry that I don't have any adult experience to speak on but, I'm sure someone can assist you with reviving the luster. When I am experiencing issues with my hair, I always turn to Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner. I find it delivers time and time again. I suggest clarifying before using it because it doesn't seem to work well when there is buildup on the hair. Enjoy the hair pampering. You deserve it.


----------



## SuchaLady

@divachyk I honestly dont think that was that big of a trim. Maybe you were upset because she cut more than you asked? Your hair looks amazing and those ends are wonderful. Now if your trim had gone like mine did in January then Im sure you'd be pissed off. I was 1 inch below BSL I left with my hair in that horrible abyss of not SL but not APL either. Lord I was angry. I would have been a full MBL/grazing WL this year. SMH But I love your hair. Im sure it will grow on you too.


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Aireen, I am so very sorry to make you relive the pain. I understand what you mean about not wanting to share. I felt that way about my trim/cut but we're all sisters (although some say we're cousins, so whatever kin we are...lol) and here to help each other through the good, bad and the indifferent. I colored many, many years ago as a teenager. I will be honest, I didn't have a good experience but I wasn't taking care of my hair either. I'm sorry that I don't have any adult experience to speak on but, I'm sure someone can assist you with reviving the luster. When I am experiencing issues with my hair, I always turn to Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner. I find it delivers time and time again. I suggest clarifying before using it because it doesn't seem to work well when there is buildup on the hair. Enjoy the hair pampering. You deserve it.



Thanks, divachyk! You're always so sweet so I don't mind revealing. It was kind of like a 50/50 thing, there are some people on LHCF that aren't as sisterly as I expected so I prefer to keep things to myself but since you asked and I consider you a LHCF sister, I wanted to share.   I'm not even fussing too much because my mother told me not to do it but I went ahead anyway so it's all on me.  All the emotion just kind of came out in that post though because I had to recollect my thoughts. Don't be sorry though, I'm glad you cared enough to ask! 

What REALLY has me livid is Canada Post and their nonsense. When I called to find out what's up, the lady even had an attitude. I don't get why Americans say Canadians are so polite, I really don't think so. It's almost as if it's a front or they're snippy but in an underhanded kind of way.  Anyway, I better have my package at the door sometime this week because it's been in Toronto since July 24th and I'm about to snap.


----------



## SuchaLady

No perm for me until my birthday. Maybe Spring Break. I think Spring Break. The only thing with stretches that I wonder is once I do a big stretch (more than 6 months) Do I have to keep doing subsequent stretches to maintain the results I got doing the one big stretch? I try the search feature but so many people mention stretching in regular threads finding one actually about stretching is impossible.


----------



## Toy

divachyk,Your Hair is Gorgeous and Thick !!


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> I regret doing it, divachyk.  My hair looks and feels drier and doesn't reflect light/shine like it used to. My more troubling areas that I focus attention on feel only a little better than hay. I don't consider this a setback since I haven't lost any length but it's disappointing. :sigh: I didn't even want to share on LHCF but... too late.
> 
> I ordered some Silk Elements Mega Moisture Treatment and other promising moisturizing products from Sally's even though I'm in a no buy challenge. I'm desperate for moisture since all my products have protein so I think I might drop out of the challenge soon. I also ordered some Silk Dreams products from Supergirl as you probably know, so at this point I'm just going to pamper my hair when they arrive.
> 
> What's disappointing though is my Sally's package it got lost in the mail so Canada Post has to call me in the next 3-5 business days. I have had it up to HERE with Canada Post; they just got off a strike and they pull this crap right after by losing my hair products.  The ridiculous part is that they lost it in another area of Toronto, I could've had my product my now even if I went to pick it up if it wasn't for their carelessness...




Aireen sorry that your hair is not feeling normal. I'll tell you this, when I dyed my hair (while natural but it really doesnt matter) what helped me was this:
taking 1/4 cup of apple cider vinegar to 2 cups water and dumping that over my hair a few times after rinsing out the dye and let it sit for a few minutes after the last dumping. Once done with that I did a protein conditioner and my hair was right as rain (  it doesnt have to be a protein treatment). You can moisture condition after wards if you want to but I did not I just applied my leave-ins.

I am glad I did that because my hair was like straw after rinsing the dye.

Try this when you wash your hair again. 
Make sure to clean your hair really well with a shampoo none of that co-wash nonsense prior to using the acv/water concotion. A good one that I like is Paul Mitchell 3 it cleans well without stripping. 

If your hair likes products that has protein I would suggest sticking with them. The Silk elements moisturizing treatment did NOTHING for my hair. I still use it but I use it as a leave-in and seal it in with a serum. I do this because my hair needs more moisture when I flatiron because the serum blocks out moisture. It has worked wonderfully and I barely have any breakage. 
Aubrey organics honeysuckle rose is a good one that you can use as a deep condtioner. Throw some hempseed oil in there and see how that goes 

Never fear your hhj cousins are here to help


----------



## divachyk

Aireen, you are so very welcome.  

I tagged you in a thread. Maybe you can inquire to some of them on what to do for regaining luster/shine. 

Weren't you all facing postal strike at one time? I can't count on one hand the number of times I've had a friendly postal worker encounter. Most often they are rude and disrespectful. Hang in there and don't go postal. (pun intended) (smile)


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Aireen, you are so very welcome.
> 
> I tagged you in a thread. Maybe you can inquire to some of them on what to do for regaining luster/shine.
> 
> Weren't you all facing postal strike at one time? I can't count on one hand the number of times I've had a friendly postal worker encounter. Most often they are rude and disrespectful. Hang in there and don't go postal. (pun intended) (smile)



I saw! Thanks! I'm reading it over right now.

Yeah we had one... I got my mail at first but then the news said Toronto would be the last city to be affected or something like that? I got all my mail late after that report. I had a lot of American Apparel clothing in the mail too and I was like, "Oh hell naw, I'm not about to lose these clothes I got on sale in the mail..." They eventually came but took FOREVER, I even forgot I bought some of the items in the packages when they finally arrived. 

Yeah I'll try to keep calm, I'm not a confrontational person in real life. I speak my mind but I try not to create a big scene unless the person is dead a** wrong.


----------



## SuchaLady

Me and my relaxed hair are going to be down forever. Aint nothing like putting that sucker in a ponytail in 30 seconds before leaving. Yeah I deal with frizz but I will take that.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> Aireen sorry that your hair is not feeling normal. I'll tell you this, when I dyed my hair (while natural but it really doesnt matter) what helped me was this:
> taking 1/4 cup of apple cider vinegar to 2 cups water and dumping that over my hair a few times after rinsing out the dye. I am glad I did too because my hair felt like straw. Once done with that I did a protein conditioner and my hair was right as rain (  it doesnt have to be a protein treatment).
> Try this when you wash your hair again.
> Make sure to clean your hair really well with a shampoo non of that co-wash nonsense. A good one that I like is Paul Mitchell 3 it cleans well without stripping.
> 
> If your hair likes products that has protein I would suggest sticking with them. The Silk elements moisturizing treatment did NOTHING for my hair. I still use it but I use it as a leave-in and seal it in with a serum. I do this because my hair needs more moisture when I flatiron because the serum blocks out moisture. It has worked wonderfully and I barely have any breakage.
> Aubrey organics honeysuckle rose is a good one that you can use as a deep condtioner. Throw some hempseed oil in there and see how that goes
> 
> Never fear your hhj cousins are here to help



Thank you, Myjourney2009. I have some ACV so I will definitely be doing that and I'll get back to you and divachyk to let you know how things are going. Right now it feels like my hair isn't accepting what I'm giving it. It sucks too because my hair was on the right track before this whole colouring thing. The dye didn't even do much so it was unnecessary damage. Anyway I KNOW I will bounce back from this, just a matter of time. I have a little bit of AO WC left so I'll use that in the next wash if nothing else arrives next week. Thank you again, I'm looking forward to the ACV rinse!


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> Thank you, Myjourney2009. I have some ACV so I will definitely be doing that and I'll get back to you and divachyk to let you know how things are going. Right now it feels like my hair isn't accepting what I'm giving it. It sucks too because my hair was on the right track before this whole colouring thing. The dye didn't even do much so it was unnecessary damage. Anyway I KNOW I will bounce back from this, just a matter of time. I have a little bit of AO WC left so I'll use that in the next wash if nothing else arrives next week. Thank you again, I'm looking forward to the ACV rinse!



I hope it works well for you. I know once I did it by the 2nd dumping over my head my hair softened right on up. It was amazing. I then fell in love with my color. 

Oh I used the conditioner from the box which is amazing. They need to bottle that stuff. It was a garnier fructis conditioner. 

Oh I found the hot oil treatment thing you told me about. That stuff is too rich for my blood. One tube cost 6 dollars.


----------



## SuchaLady

Was that your last trim for the year divachyk? I meant to ask that in my first post but I forgot lol


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> I hope it works well for you. I know once I did it by the 2nd dumping over my head my hair softened right on up. It was amazing. I then fell in love with my color.
> 
> Oh I used the conditioner from the box which is amazing. They need to bottle that stuff. It was a garnier fructis conditioner.
> 
> Oh I found the hot oil treatment thing you told me about. That stuff is too rich for my blood. One tube cost 6 dollars.



Oh the conditioner in the Alberto VO5 Hot Protein Moisturizing Intensive Crème Treatment packets? Never tried the hot oil treatment but my friend loves those, that's how I started using the conditioner packets. I get you, it's a tad pricey for only 3 packets but I usually get them on sale and I figure one of these my card will rack up enough points from the drugstore to get a few packets for cheaper or near free.


----------



## divachyk

@SuchaLady - I intend for it to be the last professional trim of the year. If I can help it, I will get a professional trim 1x yearly and use my splintender to maintain throughout the year until I'm due for another professional trim. (_crosses my fingers_). I will get 2 professional trims yearly max...but the goal is only 1, though.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk That should be sufficient enough. You may fall in love with your splitender enough to forgo professional trims.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady - even better! I am hoping the splitender becomes my new best friend. Do you have one?


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk I dont actually. The reviews make me want to buy one though. Lol. Im not a fan of cutting my own hair so I do professional trims. My stylist has pretty long hair so she's not really into hacking other people's hair off since she knows the deal.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Should I rinse this henna out now, or take my behind to sleep n do it in the morning....? I'm sleepy.


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

I know there are plenty of threads on emu oil. Can someone tell me straight up from your experience if emu oil promotes growth? As many of you might recall, my dh had cancer and he has a thinning crown. I'm using Boundless Tresses on him right now. That's doing so-so for his hair. I'm very interested in Emu. I've stated I plan to buy it several times but never went through with it because I was unsure if it really works. What say you?


----------



## Kurlee

getting tired of combing this head of mine. Back to protective styling soon.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> I know there are plenty of threads on emu oil. Can someone tell me straight up from your experience if emu oil promotes growth? As many of you might recall, my dh had cancer and he has a thinning crown. I'm using Boundless Tresses on him right now. That's doing so-so for his hair. I'm very interested in Emu. I've stated I plan to buy it several times but never went through with it because I was unsure if it really works. What say you?


@divachyk my girlfriend bought it a few months ago and just yesterday was telling me how as much as she tries to use/like it, it does nothing for her hair....however @Nonie has an oil blend that she used years ago to grow an area of hair.  Maybe she can help with her wisdom

ETA: Mskibibi  has a post on Emu oil.


----------



## Nix08

Aireen said:


> I regret doing it, @divachyk.  My hair looks and feels drier and doesn't reflect light/shine like it used to. My more troubling areas that I focus attention on feel only a little better than hay. I don't consider this a setback since I haven't lost any length but it's disappointing. :sigh: I didn't even want to share on LHCF but... too late.
> 
> I ordered some Silk Elements Mega Moisture Treatment and other promising moisturizing products from Sally's even though I'm in a no buy challenge. I'm desperate for moisture since all my products have protein so I think I might drop out of the challenge soon. I also ordered some Silk Dreams products from Supergirl as you probably know, so at this point I'm just going to pamper my hair when they arrive.
> 
> What's disappointing though is my Sally's package it got lost in the mail so Canada Post has to call me in the next 3-5 business days. I have had it up to HERE with Canada Post; they just got off a strike and they pull this crap right after by losing my hair products.  The ridiculous part is that they lost it in another area of Toronto, I could've had my product my now even if I went to pick it up if it wasn't for their carelessness...


Aireen I don't have colour but wheat germ oil (in my DC - steamed or otherwise) has brought me great shine  Perhaps you could try it until our Postal Service gets their act together


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> Today's trim explained (a bit long):
> The verdict is in ladies, I lost a lot more hair than what I asked for. I requested 1/2" trim with the expectation that I would likely lose a little more than that just because I know how trimmers can be. I watched the lady cut me and I really didn't think she trimmed that much, granted I couldn't see the back of my head but I was watching her every step of the way, as best as possible. I looked at my hair yesterday and my hair still had a MBL look to it so it wasn't that I lost length to breakage or anything like that. My dh is so sweet, he gave me a compliment because he could see the perplexed look on my face. He said, your hair looks healthier and thicker. Right now I just don't know how I feel about it. I didn't want to lose that much but at the same time, my hair looks much better. I'm neutral right now. See for yourself.


divachyk Holy batman your hair is DEVINE


----------



## winona

divachyk your hair is beautiful  It is going to grow back so lush

Why doesnt my app show that I am posting from my iPhone. I swear everyone must think I am illiterate.


----------



## choctaw

Mixed up beer henna paste and ayurvedic teas for rinses.


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> Aireen I don't have colour but wheat germ oil (in my DC - steamed or otherwise) has brought me great shine  Perhaps you could try it until our Postal Service gets their act together



Thank you for the tip, Nix08! My mother told me that too she really liked WGO but said it smells bad. erplexed My AO WC has WGO as the 3rd ingredient so I can use that until Canada Post finds my shipment. Kinda broke right now to buy anything else.


----------



## Evolving78

thinking about texlaxing......  maybe i might shingle my hair to take the edge off.


----------



## Curlybeauty

And now I have this Olive oil DC in my head from Komaza care. 

I hope it works as good as the intense moisture treatment that they aren't bringing back  that was a HG.

I needed to put this on last night, don't ask me why I didn't cause I sho' nuff was up talking to ya'll


----------



## Evolving78

ok i am talkin crazy on the texlax thing, but i am going to blow my hair out today.  i am going to conquer one of my fears and just do it.  not expecting a setback because i am not trying to blow it out bone straight.


----------



## Skiggle

Ssoooo I co-washed my hair this morning with some Suave Coconut Conditioner
and I did not rinse out it so well, so I had the drippies...later on
my guy friend comes over to help me move out of my apartment
and noticed some dry conditioner from my co-wash on my shirt, near the collar.

Him: What's that?
Me: Oh that's conditioner....
Him: erplexed..

3 mins later

Him: I didn't know you were *that kinda girl*....
Me:...*Light bulb goes on*..OH NO, its not _that_....

Long story short he refuses to believe its conditioner..


----------



## Charlie555

I give any beauty supply store that does not sell the Queen Helene Cholesterol conditioner a serious side eye... 
The man behind the counter tried to convince me they don't make it anymore....mmmkkkk sir... drives 2 blocks to another beauty supply.


----------



## Imani

So I was scoping out all the natural hair at the jill concert in philly last night. These chics walked past me and I could smell the miss jessies baby buttercreme. I was tripping out that I'm so into hair and products that I know them by smell. I'm like that usually at the salon, I don't even have to try to see what products they r using bc I can smell them and know what they r. 

I didn't however appreciate the tall lady w the afro sitting in front of me blocking my view tho (I'm short). 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## Britt

Washed and deep conditioned my hair on Friday. My wet hair felt fine and my roots were seemingly manageable. Well, after my hair fully dries my roots r like 'bytch pls'. So here I am at the Dominican salon getting it blown out soon. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

OMG my hair is semi-long again! Can't wait until Winter so I can show off my length!


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 - yes, I did try Nonie's oil blend and not sure why but the dh's hair didn't respond quite as nicely as Nonie's. I must admit, her blend was the first thing we tried and dh wasn't being a great client at the time. Now, he's a faithful client of my salon. Perhaps I'll try Nonie's oil blend again.


----------



## Nonie

Nix08 divachyk The suggested time period for that blend to work is 8 months, so at least give it that long. Also besides using the blend, I also ensured that I ate well. Your health is affected most by what goes on inside the body than by what you do on the outside; so ensuring that your diet is mostly beneficial and not full of junk food which only brings in useless calories, is an important part of this healing. Your blood needs to be chock full of nutrients and not toxins. So eating organic and avoiding processed food is a good idea.


----------



## divachyk

Nonie - excellent information; thank you much. We did not give it 8 months so shame on us. As for diet, well - let's just say improvement can be made there also.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wish someone would come wash,dc and flat twist my hair for the week..this move has me so tired but I look like who did it and why..at least I have hair enough to bun and roll..


----------



## chevere62

My hair is so matted together right now. Neither comb, brush, nor water has hit it since last sunday when I did that curlformer set. I have barely moisturized it and have went pretty much all week without wearing my scarf. I seriously look a hot a$$ mess!! I am going to prepoo with some oil before I cowash or maybe I will just oil rinse to help with all of the tangles. Good thing is I managed to find the two lost flexi8s. Let me tell yall the last one I just found was in the driveway and had been run over countless numbers of times but it is still in perfect shape! The sad thing is my flexi8s are seriously getting too small. Like I have to force them in and out of my hair so I might have to go up to an extra large. *sigh* Those are $21. Why oh why do I have so much hair!!!


----------



## divachyk

Aireen, is member @AlliCat still around? I don't think I've seen her post in quite sometime.


----------



## Myjourney2009

GVP Sebastian #9 smells so good it reminds me of a product my aunt used on her hair in the 80's. It makes me feel fancy, almost like I stepped out of a salon


----------



## BreeNique

AAAH I LOVE WASHING MY HAAIR!! one of my favorite parts of Sunday is washing my hair at the end of the day, and just feeling good starting the next week.

so far it's been behaving just fine, i'm really figuring differen techniques to take care of it. my shash is one little box (like a plastic container, about 6 inches deep), and i'm good to go.

good hair day. <3


----------



## missjones

I really hope I like my hair after I BC in September. I'm kind of getting tired of braids, my transitioning style.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

Imma need a separate savings account just for hair product and tools because I have a serious product junkie habit. 

Oh and can it hurry up and be Dec 31st so I can flat iron and trim. I'm dying over here.


----------



## choctaw

rinsed out the henna, co-wash, oil rinse, final rinse with beer, argan oil, conditioner and bit of gel before two strand twists ... happy hair


----------



## Imani

Wonder when I will finally feel like my hair is long enough to do put some twists in?  Maybe I'll give it a shot when I make APL year end and see if I like them


----------



## Aireen

She lurks at times, her subscription ran out, divachyk.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

OMG, I Love Tumblr.....so much hair.....


----------



## Nix08

Aireen said:


> She lurks at times, her subscription ran out, @divachyk.


She has a nice blog though....http://myhealthyhairjourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Nix08!


----------



## LadyRaider

I tried out my "Whip My Hair" Cleansing Cream from my little Longhorn sister, Supergirl's Silk Dreams line. I think I like it. It didn't lather much, but it seemed to clean my hair really well. Interestingly, I did not get all the shed hairs I have been getting recently when I poo! I do not know if the Whip My Hair was the reason, but I'll keep my eye out for that. 

Lately, I had been using Organix Coconut or Vanilla shampoo. 

Shampoo went great. Then I used ORS replenishing pak (or 2) and deep conditioned under the dryer. And THAT went great. 

Then I screwed up by using Cantu's Leave In Repair cream as my leave in conditioner. I didn't realize until tonight that it has shea butter in it. My hair hates shea butter.  So my hair was kind of mad and tangly when I put it into twists and flexi-rods. I coated my strands with Shescentit papaya curly souffle, so I hope that solved the shea butter problem. 

Is there anyone else in the world who has hair that doesn't like shea butter? Wow.


----------



## Evolving78

blow outs are no joke!  my dang arms hurts and it is too much work and hair to handle.  i  am taking a break right now.  folks make it look easy on youtube with their damn 4min long videos.


----------



## Damaged but not out

forgot my hemp seed oil on the window sill in direct sunlight......


so no more hemp seed oil for a cpl weeks....sigh


----------



## Minty

apart of accepting my non-relaxed hair: my hair is too soft to stay looking nice in a protective style for more than 3 days. 

I'm okay with that, I'm much better at braiding and flat twists now.


----------



## winona

I couldnt stop myself now I have 2 more oils to add to my collection I cant wait to try them


----------



## Nix08

Planning to flat iron this week... likely thursday and maintain it with pin curls for an event on sunday.  So a couple more co washes this week then a clarifying wash.  I hope one of my Aubrey Organics conditioners come before then so I can use one for a delightful DC


----------



## Curlykale

If I recover from this protein overload, I'll never ever experiment with apparently innocent hair treatments again.

3 overnight deep conditioning sessions and my hair is feeling only slightly better. I want to cry.


----------



## halee_J

It's my off-day today and I just don't wanna leave home...too hot! But I'm almost out of S-curl...hopefully this lasts me 'till tomorrow...


----------



## Rocky91

loving my braidout today. i think i like flexirods on the ends even better than the tiny perm rods. i can do fatter braids-i think i only did like 7 and it still comes out cute.


----------



## missjones

Whenever I take my braids out I might snip a small section so I can see what my curls look like.


----------



## Evolving78

i am still not done with my hair.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Finally have time to wash,dc and flat twist my hair for the week..Oh my hair needed that prepoo and detangle..it was so dry in the middle..Im sorta digging my natural hair but it will be getting relaxed soon..


----------



## Evolving78

going back to locs this week.  loose hair is not my friend.  i am going to get my hair colored too.


----------



## NikkiQ

Got a chance to cowash today after a bananas weekend of my Celie's being hidden under a wig while bartending. Hair hated it at the moment, but will love it later when I can buy all kinds of hair candy from the tips I made


----------



## sunnieb

Wearing my first ever wet bun right now.

Thought I'd have plenty of time to do a dc and airdry for an hour before I had to pick up the kiddo from a meeting, but time got away from me.

I barley had time to quickly put my leave-ins on, throw in a quick bun and hit the road. 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Curlybeauty

I feel so bad for my mom. She was wearing weaves to help her grow her hair out during the awkward stage. Takes the weave out, and her thinning hair got so much worse. 

In her words, she said she looked like the lady who didn't have that much hair trying to hold onto the last strands 

So she went from SL to a boy cut, and its soooo thin on the top. She is so upset and self concious about it, and I feel so bad for her. HOWEVER, she was getting color, relaxer, and a sew-in put in on the same day for every install 

Needless to say, she went out and puchased the Nioxin system with the foaming scalp treatment to start it off. I plan on making her a batch of Nonie 's scalp mix that she used to help back in '04.

Hopefully this will help. It hurts me to see her like this, because I don't want my hair to thin like hers. I'm determined not to go through that!

But last night on my date, he ran his fingers through (tried to anyways) and said my hair is so damn THICK! I snarled at him, but on the inside I was doing the cabbage patch


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> Wearing my first ever we bun right now.
> 
> Thought I'd have plenty of time to do a dc and airdry for an hour before I had to pick up the kiddo from a meeting, but time got away from me.
> 
> I barley had time to quickly put my leave-ins on, throw in a quick bun and hit the road.
> 
> Sent from my Comet



sunnieb - did your wet bun turn out nice?



Curlybeauty said:


> I feel so bad for my mom. She was wearing weaves to help her grow her hair out during the awkward stage. Takes the weave out, and her thinning hair got so much worse.
> 
> In her words, she said she looked like the lady who didn't have that much hair trying to hold onto the last strands
> 
> So she went from SL to a boy cut, and its soooo thin on the top. She is so upset and self concious about it, and I feel so bad for her. HOWEVER, she was getting color, relaxer, and a sew-in put in on the same day for every install
> 
> Needless to say, she went out and puchased the Nioxin system with the foaming scalp treatment to start it off. I plan on making her a batch of @Nonie 's scalp mix that she used to help back in '04.
> 
> Hopefully this will help. It hurts me to see her like this, because I don't want my hair to thin like hers. I'm determined not to go through that!
> 
> But last night on my date, he ran his fingers through (tried to anyways) and said my hair is so damn THICK! I snarled at him, but on the inside I was doing the cabbage patch


Curlybeauty - I'm sorry to hear this about your mom. My mom wears wigs 100% of the time. I cannot tell you the last time I've seen my mom's real hair. She tells me it has thinned really bad but she LOVES her wigs so I don't think she's too much worried about it. My mom use to abuse her hair with color, sew-ins, glue-ins, etc. Hopefully your mom can recover. Congrats on the touchy feely date.


----------



## divachyk

Okay ladies, I don't mean to sound all extra like those random my hair got cut against my will threads but real talk, I'm going through withdrawals. I feel like I can't get it to do nothing I want it to do.  ETA: I know my hair looks and feels better but...... 

In other news, dh's birthday was last week and we had a great time. Our anniversary is this week and we hope to have another great time.

@Nix08 - remind me, when is your anniversary? Our is 10 Aug (13 years).


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> Okay ladies, I don't mean to sound all extra like those random my hair got cut against my will threads but real talk, I'm going through withdrawals. I feel like I can't get it to do nothing I want it to do.  ETA: I know my hair looks and feels better but......
> 
> In other news, dh's birthday was last week and we had a great time. Our anniversary is this week and we hope to have another great time.
> 
> @Nix08 - remind me, when is your anniversary? Our is 10 Aug (13 years).



Hehe ...I was actually making a mental note to send you a shout out on the 10th  Ours is on the 13th (6 years).

Oh and regarding your trim...I have regrets after *every* single trim I get


----------



## Curlybeauty

> Curlybeauty - I'm sorry to hear this about your mom. My mom wears wigs 100% of the time. I cannot tell you the last time I've seen my mom's real hair. She tells me it has thinned really bad but she LOVES her wigs so I don't think she's too much worried about it. My mom use to abuse her hair with color, sew-ins, glue-ins, etc. Hopefully your mom can recover. Congrats on the touchy feely date.




Yeah. I tried to tell her, but you know when the person with a license says it's cool, then lil ol' me doesn't know anything 

But I will talk smack about it later when we get her back on track.
And yeah, I was pissed about my hair on our first date cause  I didn't want to flat iron it and I was REALLY short on time 

NG coming in fierce but he still told me I was beautiful


----------



## Nix08

I think sunnieb should know better than to tell us about her first ever wet bun and not also *show* it to us...pics


----------



## Nix08

Curlybeauty said:


> @Curlybeauty - I'm sorry to hear this about your mom. My mom wears wigs 100% of the time. I cannot tell you the last time I've seen my mom's real hair. She tells me it has thinned really bad but she LOVES her wigs so I don't think she's too much worried about it. My mom use to abuse her hair with color, sew-ins, glue-ins, etc. Hopefully your mom can recover. Congrats on the touchy feely date.




Yeah. I tried to tell her, but you know when the person with a license says it's cool, then lil ol' me doesn't know anything 

But I will talk smack about it later when we get her back on track.
And yeah, I was pissed about my hair on our first date cause  I didn't want to flat iron it and I was REALLY short on time 

NG coming in fierce but *he still told me I was beautiful* [/QUOTE]

He sounds like a keeper


----------



## Curlybeauty

Speaking of trims, I'm thinking about getting one this weekend with my touchup if I can stop scratching my head 

But I just had one 3 months ago. I think I will hold out on the trim, and just get one in December with my next touchup 

And Nix08 he is  all I have to do is actually keep him


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb - did your wet bun turn out nice?



Um...nope....  It wouldn't hold all the way and kept flopping out.  I know I can do better if I take my time and do it right.



Nix08 said:


> I think @sunnieb should know better than to tell us about her first ever wet bun and not also *show* it to us...pics



It's funny, I didn't even think about taking a picture.  I was rushing out the door.  Even when I posted, I was sitting in my car waiting for the kiddo.  

I'm home now and couldn't wait to take it down and airdry properly.  I'll be sure to take a pic next time.


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb - wet buns (in which I ABSOLUTELY don't do any more because it didn't work for me) made my scalp itch. I guess it was the dampness of the hair on my scalp all day. During the time I was damp bunning, I didn't understand that I had low porosity hair. So, by the end of the day, the middle of my bun was still very damp. Yuck! Not for me.


----------



## Curlybeauty

divachyk said:


> sunnieb - wet buns (in which I ABSOLUTELY don't do any more because it didn't work for me) made my scalp itch. I guess it was the dampness of the hair on my scalp all day. During the time I was damp bunning, I didn't understand that I had low porosity hair. So, by the end of the day, the middle of my bun was still very damp. Yuck! Not for me.



You're convincing me that I have low porosity hair.

What are some things that work in favor of this hair type? divachyk ?


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb - wet buns (in which I ABSOLUTELY don't do any more because it didn't work for me) made my scalp itch. I guess it was the dampness of the hair on my scalp all day. During the time I was damp bunning, I didn't understand that I had low porosity hair. So, by the end of the day, the middle of my bun was still very damp. Yuck! Not for me.



divachyk I don't think I'll wet bun on a regular basis.  It was just an emergency thing tonight.  I'm not crazy about running around with sopping wet hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

Can someone smack me tomorrow if I don't mention buying stuff to make a length check shirt and soft measuring tape? I swear the brain just shuts down when I leave work.


----------



## SuchaLady

I will definitely be flat ironing tomorrow after my wash and dc. It's time. Still  for a job interview before school starts back. So hopefully this straightening job won't be in vain. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## winona

I am soooooo excited I got an A in both my classes and I start Nursing School on 29Aug.  Yeah:_)


----------



## divachyk

NikkiQ, consider it done.


----------



## Myjourney2009

I always saw a really light strand of hair on my dd's head. I could never find it again. Well today while in Pathmark I saw it and took a piece off and lo and behold it was blond. It was rather shocking to see it too, imagine a course piece of blond hair, no silkiness in sight.


----------



## divachyk

@Curlybeauty - Have I mentioned MO Glimmer Shine Spray to you? It's not that cheap but works (for me) when I want to have super duper extra bling. Smells good too. I purchased mine from ebay or amazon sometime ago (before joining LHCF). I think charmtreese also uses this spray. She might be able to chime in to give you another opinion on if it generates good bling.


----------



## NappyNelle

I'm trying to flat twist my hair. It doesn't look bad, but it doesn't look good. LOL

I need to make a Qhem order.


----------



## Curlybeauty

divachyk said:


> @Curlybeauty - Have I mentioned MO Glimmer Shine Spray to you? It's not that cheap but works (for me) when I want to have super duper extra bling. Smells good too. I purchased mine from ebay or amazon sometime ago (before joining LHCF). I think charmtreese also uses this spray. She might be able to chime in to give you another opinion on if it generates good bling.





I'm talking about products you use to help with low porosity hair 

Or maybe i'm just confused


----------



## ms.tatiana

Hair will be in a ponytail tomorrow, trying to hold out on my next install until school start back. At my internship I wear a headset and I always end up with the headset hair look and I don't like it one bit.


----------



## brownsuga2484

I hate that fact that my work gets in the way of having healthy hair. Putting my hair in buns every day is really making me mad.


----------



## belldandy

my hair is currently in its yearly ugly phase.  ;./


----------



## Nix08

So I woke up this morning feeling very agitated...Why you ask?? I had a dream.... that DH cut my hair off while I slept. I got up and was running my hand through my hair and realized something was off...ran to the mirror and saw that it was significantly shorter. I was so confused, I didn't understand what happened. I ask him and he had 'a look' on his face and said I needed it I tried to keep it together but then just bawled and bawled !


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I've never tried shea butter on my natural hair before, I dunno why.  Last night I was buttering up my body and decided to try a little on my nape. I twisted it up and went to sleep.  Woke up this morning, it was very moist, soft.  I dunno why I thought it would make my hair feel waxy.  When my hair grows out more Maybe I'll try a twist out w/ shea butter.

I started using an oil mix on my scalp at night w/ sublimed sulfur thrown in.  Tryna get some growf lol.  I can tell my hair is about to go through an awkward stage and I wanna get through it as quickly as possible.

I dyed my hair medium brown (Sally's Ion brand) w/ a 10 developer.  I was hating the two toned hair.  Its very dark, looks almost black.  It'll fade in a bit.  Maybe when I'm a year or so post I'll re-visit hair color but for now I like it being all one color and I like how having darker hair makes it look so much healthier and lush.  

I used Aussie Moist as a leave in today with some Kiss My Face Upper Management gel on top. Me Gusta....


----------



## Curlybeauty

Nix08 said:


> So I woke up this morning feeling very agitated...Why you ask?? I had a dream.... that DH cut my hair off while I slept. I got up and was running my hand through my hair and realized something was off...ran to the mirror and saw that it was significantly shorter. I was so confused, I didn't understand what happened. I ask him and he had 'a look' on his face and said I needed it I tried to keep it together but then just bawled and bawled !



So he didn't cut it right? 

I'm hoping that was the WHOLE dream..


----------



## Nix08

Curlybeauty said:


> So he didn't cut it right?
> 
> I'm hoping that was the WHOLE dream..



No he didn't cut it...see in my residing trauma I forgot to add that part
Just to clarify I also was not in tears when I woke up...I'm not that extra


----------



## Arian

Have an appointment to get my hair dyed a deep red....I am nervous...so many questions...will I need bleach for the color to show?  Hope not.  Will the color make my already dry hair even drier?  Probably...I don't know what to do...my stylist is going to answer all of my questions before doing anything, so that makes me feel a little better....I REALLY want my hair colored though...time for a change....


----------



## Lissa0821

winona said:


> I am soooooo excited I got an A in both my classes and I start Nursing School on 29Aug.  Yeah:_)




Good Job!!!!!!!!


----------



## kandiekj100

Did an oil rinse last night and my hair is thanking for it today.


----------



## Nix08

I'm on a mission to perfect pincurls...if I can, then I can continue to co wash as often as I like....airdry and still have a nice style in the morning


----------



## Evolving78

started on my starter locs today.  i'm taking a break right now.  trying to make my parts as neat as possible, but i could really use some help with the back.  it is tiring trying to hold a mirror and part my hair.  i will probably count myself out of the challenges too, since my hair will go through a shrinkage phase for awhile.  i don't even wanna be bothered with challenges anymore.  i just wanna enjoy my hair and let it do it's thing.

so no more cowashing
washing/dc'ing/detangling in sections
having to stretch my hair out to avoid tangles
not being able to wash/rinse and just go
no more being a product junkie
etc....

i will be free again!


----------



## Curlybeauty

shortdub78 said:


> started on my starter locs today.  i'm taking a break right now.  trying to make my parts as neat as possible, but i could really use some help with the back.  it is tiring trying to hold a mirror and part my hair.  i will probably count myself out of the challenges too, since my hair will go through a shrinkage phase for awhile.  i don't even wanna be bothered with challenges anymore.  i just wanna enjoy my hair and let it do it's thing.
> 
> so no more cowashing
> washing/dc'ing/detangling in sections
> having to stretch my hair out to avoid tangles
> not being able to wash/rinse and just go
> no more being a product junkie
> etc....
> 
> i will be free again!


Uh oh..back to locs?


----------



## LadyRaider

Nix08 said:


> H  Ours is on the 13th (6 years).



My birthday!


----------



## halee_J

halee you do not need any more protein conditioners. Do not buy that Milkcreek keratin conditioner...


----------



## Nix08

halee_J what kind of friends do you want us to be...the ones that encourage or discourage


----------



## HennaRo

Took me long enough but I finally figured out that my beloved oyin hair dew leaves an aweful smell on my scalp/hair after the first use. Womp womp.


----------



## halee_J

Nix08 Ones that have my hair's best interest at heart


----------



## Nix08

@halee_J in that case; since I approach my hair as I do my body...health and VARIETY..then I say pick it up  I got it as my Keratin protein (I went on a kick where I wanted a variety of proteins)...I'm happy with it It's not something you buy for slip


----------



## halee_J

Nix08 said:


> in that case; since I approach my hair as I do my body...*health and VARIETY*..then I say pick it up  I got it as my Keratin protein (I went on a kick where I wanted a variety of proteins...I'm happy with it It's not something you buy for slip



Excellent points Nix08  Hmm but slip is something I really look for...if there's no slip I may have to pass. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Evolving78

yes!  i have come to the end of the road with this loose hair.  now i can be encouraged by the knots and tangles instead of trying to combat them.



Curlybeauty said:


> Uh oh..back to locs?


----------



## winona

OMG what a novel idea 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al7xPpCt9Cs
Use a freakin spray bottle. Less Mess


----------



## Napp

these micro braids are going strong. im a little worried about the take down though because i borrowed strands


----------



## Curlybeauty

Napp said:


> these micro braids are going strong. im a little worried about the take down though because i borrowed strands



At least you know it MAY pose a challenge. At this stage of the game, all you can do is approach take-down (whenever that may be) with a patient state of mind.


----------



## Amerie2304

Why do my wash n go's look so much better when it's wet but a hot mess when it dries? <sigh>


----------



## PPGbubbles

Shrinkage on loose hair doesnt look half bad

shrinkage on braids/cornrow without extensions = H.A.M.
Time for these bad babies to go


----------



## Imani

Why do so many stylists dislike long hair? Or seem to think that the only way to have cute long hair is with deep layers? There are other ways to make hair cute/sexy/flattering that doesn't always have to involve scissors. Just throwing some curls, like a roller set look to me instantly makes long hair look romantic/glamorous/sexy

One of the stylists I go to just screwed her face all up one day talking about how long hair without layers is boring. And seemed to be telling me that if I grow my hair out I need to keep some layers in. Which is exactly why I won't be going to her for my trims. My other stylist seems a lot more excited/impressed with my progress and isn't as scissor happy. 

My goal is long hair (BSL, MBL, WL, however long my hair will grow) with LONG layers. I think its going to be hot.


----------



## NikkiQ

divachyk said:


> @NikkiQ, consider it done.


 
No smacking needed. I got the shirt and measuring tape!!!


----------



## NappyNelle

Show us when you're done Nikki!


----------



## charislibra

Oh, my goodness! I am 100% done trying to use this SM Coconut Hibiscus Smoothie mess! Breakage, ends bunching, and frizzing during application. WTF is this?!:gunner7: Now I need to figure out how to get rid of it so it isn't a complete waste of money.

 I'm glad I don't have to buy products. I have found at least 5 staples to use that last for a while and my hair loves them: Shea & cocoa butter, olive, almond, & jojoba oil. They can also be used for my body.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Finally got a Tangle Teezer. Can't wait to try it out


----------



## NappyNelle

I had to take out those medium sized twists and flat twists in the front. I guess I'll have to stick to mini twists unless I have someone else to flat twist or braid from my hairline to the crown.


----------



## NikkiQ

Lord sweet Jesus I just saw a stylist's ad on craigslist and she had THE most obvious crescent moon face from her LF and thinks that people should pay HER to make them look natural with weave?? Honey child please


----------



## divachyk

Curlybeauty said:


> I'm talking about products you use to help with low porosity hair
> 
> Or maybe i'm just confused


@Curlybeauty - my bad. Do you have low porosity hair? I thought you were just looking for products to improve your bling ability and I thought about the MO glimmer spray so that's why I mentioned it. My hair has a level of shine without adding anything to it. Not sure why that is. @Aireen thinks it might be that light reflects nicely off of low porosity hair. Okay I am rambling. Let me know if I can help confuse you more. 



halee_J said:


> halee you do not need any more protein conditioners. Do not buy that Milkcreek keratin conditioner...


@halee_J - um, well I like my Millcreek thanks to @Myjourney2009's recommendation. Thanks again, MJ.

ETA: I have Millcreek Biotin.


----------



## Curlybeauty

divachyk said:


> Curlybeauty - my bad. Do you have low porosity hair? I thought you were just looking for products to improve your bling ability and I thought about the MO glimmer spray so that's why I mentioned it. My hair has a level of shine without adding anything to it. Not sure why that is. Aireen thinks it might be that light reflects nicely off of low porosity hair. Okay I am rambling. Let me know if I can help confuse you more.
> 
> 
> yes, I think I may have low porosity hair.
> 
> What does low porosity hair like?


----------



## winona

Just finished braiding hair into twisted mohawk.  I am getting better YEA  Picture time tomorrow because I am sleepy


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm not getting orgasmic results from this Chi. Maybe I need a bottle of Silk Infusion. :-/

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## SuchaLady

I am happy that my hair is on its way back to BSL after that hack job I received in January that had me not even APL  

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## divachyk

Curlybeauty said:


> divachyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Curlybeauty - my bad. Do you have low porosity hair? I thought you were just looking for products to improve your bling ability and I thought about the MO glimmer spray so that's why I mentioned it. My hair has a level of shine without adding anything to it. Not sure why that is. @Aireen thinks it might be that light reflects nicely off of low porosity hair. Okay I am rambling. Let me know if I can help confuse you more.
> 
> 
> yes, I think I may have low porosity hair.
> 
> What does low porosity hair like?
> 
> 
> 
> Curlybeauty - I think the major difference in my hair care has been: getting a water filter, increasing my protein usage, steaming my DC, moisturizing/sealing on sopping wet hair (when air drying) and using quality products. If I don't moisturize/seal on sopping wet hair I feel that all moisture escape my strands and its very hard to get moisture back into them. I stopped mixing my DCners, etc. I now use quality conditioners. That helped tremendously. I try my best to stay away from glycerin (even when used in optimum weather conditions) and avj. My hair seems to tolerate them in very miniscule doses otherwise my hair gets super dry. I steam weekly (my hair loves this!). SN: I have recently started using a reconstructor weekly and my hair seems to like that so far. Still kind of early on to tell but so far, so good.
Click to expand...


----------



## belldandy

i am seriously about to just conrow my hair up for the next 4 weeks...tired of it.


----------



## belldandy

i never thought i would complain about my hair growing too fast...but this new growth is ridiculous...i am happy yet frustrated at the same time.


----------



## GraceV

divachyk I'm loving your new siggy pic  Beautiful hair!


----------



## Nix08

@divachyk

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TOOOOO YOUUUUUU  

Sung in my horrible voice


----------



## winona

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];13977129]Okay ladies, I don't mean to sound all extra like those random my hair got cut against my will threads but real talk, I'm going through withdrawals. I feel like I can't get it to do nothing I want it to do.  ETA: I know my hair looks and feels better but......
> 
> In other news, dh's birthday was last week and we had a great time. Our anniversary is this week and we hope to have another great time.
> 
> @Nix08 - remind me, when is your anniversary? Our is 10 Aug (13 years).



Happy Anniversary  I love it when we can still have fun at 13 years


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm not into hair typing at all but I had a question about something I was going to ask in a thread. People get so durn defensive when no harm was intended most times. I'll pass. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Nix08

SuchaLady said:


> I'm not into hair typing at all but I had a question about something I was going to ask in a thread. People get so durn defensive when no harm was intended most times. I'll pass.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2



SuchaLady Ask it in here....we're cool  Or go to the "may I ask a dumb question thread" safe there too


----------



## Curlybeauty

Had to make some executive decisions, and I won't be getting my hair done this weekend. Or at least not a touch-up.

I have more important things to spend money on right now.
I think I will just do a rod set to get me by, and then try to get one next weekend or something. 

Still thinking about doing color, but i'm still doing some soul searching on that one..


----------



## winona

It is suppose to be 107 today.  OMG I feel some kinda way about my workout this afternoon.


----------



## myhair84

Sporting a chunky fro today. For the first time in a long time I really like my twist out 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Rocky91

Curlybeauty said:


> Had to make some executive decisions, and I won't be getting my hair done this weekend. Or at least not a touch-up.
> 
> I have more important things to spend money on right now.
> I think I will just do a rod set to get me by, and then try to get one next weekend or something.
> 
> Still thinking about doing color, but i'm still doing some soul searching on that one..


yo...why do i feel like you're preaching to me in this post?
we are so >here<
I looked at that $100 pack of BoBraz weave in the BSS, looked at all the expenses I have for going back to school, and slowly put it down. 
It's hard out here for a broke college student....


----------



## Curlybeauty

Rocky91 said:


> yo...why do i feel like you're preaching to me in this post?
> we are so >here<
> I looked at that $100 pack of BoBraz weave in the BSS, looked at all the expenses I have for going back to school, and slowly put it down.
> It's hard out here for a broke college student....



 That's EXACTLY why I can't get my hair done. I have to get recertified for CPR, renew my malpractice insurance, pay for another background check, renters insurance, and I have all the stuff I will even need to do my hair for the rest of the year. 

I am going to do the right thing, and just wait it out


----------



## SuchaLady

+1 It's hard out here. I can't even get my Remy.  I need my refund check. 



Rocky91 said:


> yo...why do i feel like you're preaching to me in this post?
> we are so >here<
> I looked at that $100 pack of BoBraz weave in the BSS, looked at all the expenses I have for going back to school, and slowly put it down.
> It's hard out here for a broke college student....





Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## SuchaLady

I wonder if Chi Silk Infusion will complement air drying at all. I already have to buy a bottle for the iron. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## SuchaLady

Nix08 I saw where a lot of people that claim they have the 4b texture say they have no curl pattern at all and some say they do. I was wondering which was correct? Both? Neither?  I never participate in such threads but I love to look at the pictures though lol. 



Nix08 said:


> SuchaLady Ask it in here....we're cool  Or go to the "may I ask a dumb question thread" safe there too





Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## winona

WOW now that I have finished with summer school it feels weird not to have anything to do.  I guess I will sweep and mop even though I just did it a couple of days ago


----------



## Nix08

SuchaLady said:


> @Nix08 I saw where a lot of people that claim they have the 4b texture say they have no curl pattern at all and some say they do. I was wondering which was correct? Both? Neither?  I never participate in such threads but I love to look at the pictures though lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


Nonie what say you  I know you've posted on this before and have pics of your curl pattern and have said your hair is 4B.


----------



## LadyRaider

Yep! Get Nonie on it! 

Hey I bought the little hairclips discussed in this thread. Now is there a link to you tube or a blog to tell me what to do with them? Heh Heh.


----------



## Nonie

@Nix08, all hair is either curly (or wavy) or it's straight. People who have 4B hair rarely allow it to assume its unmanipulated, shrunken state...unless they enjoy tangles or knots or plan to get locs. For that matter, when you see 4B hair it appears to have no pattern. I didn't know my hair had any pattern either until 2004...when I took interest in my hair and learned to DC and discovered ACV rinsing. The following photo shows how most 4B hair looks manipulated: http://www.travelblog.org/Photos/1999852

When 4B hair is short, if not brushed, it forms tiny circular knots because that's the natural pattern. No one's hair grows out of their hair without some uniform design. 







You've seen my hair unmanipulated. This is my hair when manipulated:











Clearly it looks like it has no pattern, and that's because it's manipulated. 4B hair is just hair with many faces, and the epitome of versatility.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Nix08 - THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!   that was beautifully sung. I will be practicing on my singing voice for you and giving you some love in a few days!!!


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> Hey @Nix08 - THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!  * that was beautifully sung.* I will be practicing on my singing voice for you and giving you some love in a few days!!!



Haha ... that actually made me laugh out loud


----------



## SuchaLady

Thanks Nonie! Usually when I see people say they are 4b it is followed by the phrase "no distinct curl pattern" so I was curious about the ones saying they are 4b and say they love their curls.  I was always pretty confused by this. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## D.N.A.

Just purchased Giovanna Smooth As Silk Deep Moisture Conditioner and the 50:50 Balanced Shampoo. I can't wait 'em out. *dougies*


----------



## -PYT

Curlybeauty Are you a doctor?


----------



## lana

Um, I really want to trim my hair. But last time I went a little scissor crazy with my bangs and they were way to short. 

I know that I should never trim my hair when I'm in a rush, but that's exactly what I did to my bangs. They were about an inch shorter than I wanted them. Well they grew back...my entire head needs a trim..maybe less than a half inch, but it needs it. 

I was trying to wait until the end of the year. But I think when you use heat to style and manipulate your hair (twists and rollers) you can rough those ends up.  So I may just bun it until I'm ready to trim. 

I checked...no split ends...just uneven hair and I like it to "hang" well. I do it myself.


----------



## -PYT

Gotta go back to the original program.  Diverting from my regimen got me all messed up!  I'm looking frizzy and feeling crunchy


----------



## cocosweet

These braids I did on 7/29 are looked busted. Trying to wait until Friday to rebraid.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Well I went to sleep with my hair in a wrap and woke up with it all over the place...


----------



## NappyNelle

My fro is so cute today! I feel flirty and sexy.


----------



## Aireen

After complaining to Sally's and Canada Post over and over, I finally got my products today!  Got some Roux and Silk Elements stuff, can't wait to try them out!


----------



## hair4romheaven

Thank god I have thick hair or alot of hair not sure which one. About 35% of my hair is thinning/bald in some places. My hair covers it when loose but I have to hide it when I wear twist. My twist are so plump but in certain spots theres no hair. I have a DR appointment next week. Not going to lie I cried. I have overcome this before with a combination of oils I will add sulpher to it this time and see what the DR. says. I also got OCT just for pre poos. ;-(


----------



## JerriBlank

what happened to the thread? PM me.


----------



## Evolving78

i am still not finished with these twists but will be tonight.  i just needed a break from my hair.  i even had my friend come over and do a few rows and it's still not done!  that's funny and terrible!


----------



## Napp

im getting sick of these micro braids. i get so many compliments on them but i dont feel like they compliment my face or look. i think i will keep them in for another week and put in some jumbo kinky twists


----------



## Myjourney2009

SuchaLady said:


> Thanks Nonie! Usually when I see people say they are 4b it is followed by the phrase "no distinct curl pattern" so I was curious about the ones saying they are 4b and say they love their curls.  I was always pretty confused by this.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2




I'm sorry but I've never seen a 4b with curls just like I've never seen 2abc with curls. The former has tiny coils to no coil and the latter has loose to deep waves. This is from my personal observation so please dont stress me Thank you .


----------



## Myjourney2009

hair4romheaven said:


> Thank god I have thick hair or alot of hair not sure which one. About 35% of my hair is thinning/bald in some places. My hair covers it when loose but I have to hide it when I wear twist. My twist are so plump but in certain spots theres no hair. I have a DR appointment next week. Not going to lie I cried. I have overcome this before with a combination of oils I will add sulpher to it this time and see what the DR. says. I also got OCT just for pre poos. ;-(


----------



## Nonie

Myjourney2009,  Not having seen doesn't mean they don't exist. I've never met a woman covered with hair all over her face nor a man whose arm looks like a tree root, but doesn't mean they aren't there. 

Show me anyone without a uniform pattern in their hair and I'll show you a unicorn.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nonie show me a 4b with curls please

]


----------



## LadyRaider

We know Andre Walker is an idiot now, don't we? Time to serious question the use of his curl pattern business.


----------



## shasha8685

Hair boredom.


----------



## Aireen

Washing my hair tonight. Having a hard time picking which conditioner to use.


----------



## Embyra

measured hair........ drumroll......18-19 inchesthis October will be 3 years no relaxer


----------



## allmundjoi

At work. I so want to wash my hair, my luck I am in the shower and a code is called. *sigh* Maybe ill just do a seek and destroy...not going to sleep anytime soon.


----------



## faithVA

I used the Terresentials Lemon Coast mud shampoo tonight. And it smells like lemon cake. I love the smell and I love lemon cake. But the smell is lingering. I'm hoping I won't be craving and dreaming about cake all night. erplexed

I really, really, really want a piece of pound cake now.  Guess I'm going to bed.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Got my extension hair I am going to strip it and attempt to teach my self how to braid.


----------



## Angelicus

It's after 10 pm but I just HAD to try this Silk Dreams Line tonight! The PJ in me just couldn't wait! I'm deep conditioning under the dryer now!


----------



## Evolving78

i finally finished my twists tonight!


----------



## divachyk

hair4romheaven - I'm very sorry to hear of your situation  Hopefully the dr can assist. Do you feel the issue this time is the same as last? Did the dr give you any reasoning for the condition last time around?

allmundjoi - are you a firefighter or police? You mentioned be at work and code. My dh is a firefighter so that's why I ask.

Myjourney2009 - good luck with self braiding. 

Angelicus - I would love to hear your review on the product line. 

shortdub78 - congrats on finishing your twists.

Aireen - which DC did you go with?


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Aireen - which DC did you go with?



Didn't go to wash my hair yet, divachyk. I will soon though...


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> hair4romheaven - I'm very sorry to hear of your situation  Hopefully the dr can assist. Do you feel the issue this time is the same as last? Did the dr give you any reasoning for the condition last time around?
> 
> allmundjoi - are you a firefighter or police? You mentioned be at work and code. My dh is a firefighter so that's why I ask.
> 
> Myjourney2009 - good luck with self braiding.
> 
> Angelicus - I would love to hear your review on the product line.
> 
> shortdub78 - congrats on finishing your twists.
> 
> Aireen - which DC did you go with?





Thanks I am going to need it. Braiding on someone else is so much easier. Getting the right amount of tension at the start of the braid is the toughest.


----------



## allmundjoi

divachyk said:


> hair4romheaven - I'm very sorry to hear of your situation  Hopefully the dr can assist. Do you feel the issue this time is the same as last? Did the dr give you any reasoning for the condition last time around?
> 
> allmundjoi - are you a firefighter or police? You mentioned be at work and code. My dh is a firefighter so that's why I ask.
> 
> Myjourney2009 - good luck with self braiding.
> 
> Angelicus - I would love to hear your review on the product line.
> 
> shortdub78 - congrats on finishing your twists.
> 
> Aireen - which DC did you go with?



Lol, no. That would be so much sexier, more dangerous, but sexier.


----------



## belldandy

i hope i like this new shower comb!!!!!! lol


----------



## divachyk

I need to wash my hair but will roll with it until the weekend. Not in the mood to wash although my crown is getting a little dry. That's the area to show signs of needing TLC before any other. It will dry out on me quickly. Think I'll post a question about that in the relaxer thread. :scratchch:


----------



## choctaw

co-washed & detangled with Tigi Superstar. Leave-in rinse with hibiscus fenugreek tea. My hair is soooo soft


----------



## Curlybeauty

I usually don't do pre-poos, but I think I will go ahead and use one of my less than favorite DC's as a pre-poo and then do a shorter DC treatment after my wash tomorrow.

I plan on doing a flexi-rod set tomorrow and every week onward until I set an appointment for my touch-up 

Part of me wants to color my hair now and just get a touch-up later on closer to december..but I digress...


----------



## Aireen

Curlybeauty said:


> I usually don't do pre-poos



I tried so hard to like pre-pooing... It does nothing for me except waste product though.


----------



## Angelicus

divachyk , I don't know if I am going to buy Silk Dreams Hair Products again. I can't keep my hands out of my hair and it's almost midnight!  So naturally soft and silky! I will be sure to post a review tomorrow.


----------



## Aireen

Angelicus said:


> divachyk , I don't know if I am going to buy Silk Dreams Hair Products again. I can't keep my hands out of my hair and it's almost midnight!  So naturally soft and silky! I will be sure to post a review tomorrow.



Angelicus, I'm so glad you said that! I bought some products too from SD. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## KimPossibli

i just spent about 3 hours putting in some twists....
I think I'm over playing in my hair for now.. these can stay in for at least a week...


----------



## SuchaLady

That's why I didn't want to ask my question. #Sigh 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## KimPossibli

The only prepoo that I find worth my time is to pre poo with an oil before a shampoo to prevent my hair feeling stripped.

Twists are super fuzzy... I still need lots of practice.. don't care though they are staying in bejinx


----------



## bajandoc86

Itgirl my girl u just made my day......u know how long i aint hear the word bejinx?!? i need to go back home. lol


----------



## Nix08

SuchaLady I was wrong...sorry


----------



## Nonie

Myjourney2009 said:


> Nonie show me a 4b with curls please
> 
> ]



Myjourney2009 all 4B hair people I know. tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT asked people with 4B hair to post pics. That thread has them all. But if you just need names, Mwedzi, Sera, Foxxglove, Nappyrina, Afrokink, me, etc. 

Now finding someone with hair that grows out of their head w/o a uniform pattern is what would be unique. I am yet to see that person. It would take some mutating DNA to be sprouting hair that has no defined pattern. 

Like I said, show me someone whose hair grows out of their head without a defined pattern and I will show you a unicorn. Just because we manipulate our hair to make it look different doesn't change what it naturally is.


----------



## JJamiah

Yay! :woohoo:

I got Weave checked people. LOL

I was walking with a group of women who we are all trying to tone up, shape up, and get fit. LOL

So Lady A goes why you take out your phoney pony and put tracks in? I was like Huh!
I said oh no I keep a Net on my hair so it doesn't touch my back when I exercise I sweat.
She said what kind of tracks you use.
None!
I turned and her hands where already in my hair, I actually enjoyed the quick massage I got. 

She started going in a louder voice "SHUT UP" "SHUT the heck UP" WOW you don't need any tracks your hair is gorgeous. 


Oh yes I henna'd & Indigo and flat ironed my hair yesterday


----------



## NikkiQ

Getting sick and I don't want my poor hair to suffer b/c of it. I wanted to take my Celies out this weekend, but I won't be able to shampoo and rebraid this weekend so I may have to leave them in for another few days


----------



## hair4romheaven

Myjourney2009 I am a 4b also with tiny curls. With my hair the curls seem to manifest on the end not through out the strand. It sorts of zig zag wave then curl (hope that makes sense) lol


----------



## hair4romheaven

divachyk The last time it was stress and moving to a new place. The water, change etc... This time its the same thing. (form of stress) Lost one of my best friends in the world. So I'm just going thru it.
Myjourney2009 & divachyk Thanks for the well wishes and concern. ;-)


----------



## LadyRaider

I still am pondering the fact that I think my cousin and her mom (my aunt) weave checked me last month. Why else would they put their hands in my hair and touch my scalp? If You want to touch hair, you just touch a lock of hair right? 

It's unbelievable, but I think it happened. My hair is only shoulder length!

Now it was 100 degrees in Dallas and my hair was poofing up. So of course it had to be my hair. But now I am more and more suspicious of my "long haired" cousin's hair that did not poof ONE BIT and laid down her back like a sedated animal.  Of course she is from Dallas so maybe she knew the secrets of not getting poofy hair. Or maybe she said she doesn't get relaxers, but she had one. 

But I AM suspicious now that I realize she and her mom weave checked me.


----------



## Nix08

LadyRaider said:


> I still am pondering the fact that I think my cousin and her mom (my aunt) weave checked me last month. Why else would they put their hands in my hair and touch my scalp? If You want to touch hair, you just touch a lock of hair right?
> 
> It's unbelievable, but I think it happened. My hair is only shoulder length!
> 
> Now it was 100 degrees in Dallas and my hair was poofing up. So of course it had to be my hair. But now I am more and more suspicious of my "long haired" cousin's hair that did not poof ONE BIT and laid down her back like a sedated animal.  Of course she is from Dallas so maybe she knew the secrets of not getting poofy hair. Or maybe she said she doesn't get relaxers, but she had one.
> But I AM suspicious now that I realize she and her mom weave checked me.



I think you owe someone a weave/relaxer check in return


----------



## SuchaLady

Nix08 It's okay. :/



Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Nonie

@hair4romheaven, the zigzag shape is from manipulation. There's no way anyone who wants to keep their hair and is 4B could let their hair fully settle in a compacted state once they go beyond TWA. We have to keep stretching it out to keep it from loc-ing. When you stretch out curls, you get waves which at a small scale look zigzag. The ends don't get manipulated as much as the main length which is why they stay curly.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Nonie said:


> @hair4romheaven, the zigzag shape is from manipulation. There's no way anyone who wants to keep their hair and is 4B could let their hair fully settle in a compacted state once they go beyond TWA. We have to keep stretching it out to keep it from loc-ing. When you stretch out curls, you get waves which at a small scale look zigzag. The ends don't get manipulated as much as the main length which is why they stay curly.



Nonie. Hey girlie...I never let my hair settle in a compacted state that would be a tangling disaster. LOL I am convinced that there are different types of 4bs or whatever. (kinda sick of hearing # and letters for hair)
I can't get a microphone afro but I have 4B texture hair. I think it comes down to density/strand and porosity. IE: 4b with thin strands, low density and highly porous hair will look and style differently then a 4B with thick strands, high density and low porous hair. Did I just type all dat! LOL I'm thinking to much into to. Random thoughts..


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I keep seeing threads with people texlaxing/relaxing due to time constraints or difficulties with their natural hair....

I just wanna thank God I don't have those issues. Washing/conditioning/detangling takes way less that an hour for me... Styling is simple enough since I'm a wash n go girl. I just hop in the shower, rinse my hair to get it saturated with water , add a bit of conditioner and some gel, scrunch n add a head band. My hair seems to get easier to style the longer it gets.
I'm just grateful that this is change that can be and is permanent and successful...

'Tis all.

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## winona

[USER=292332 said:
			
		

> faithVA[/USER];13991779]I used the Terresentials Lemon Coast mud shampoo tonight. And it smells like lemon cake. I love the smell and I love lemon cake. But the smell is lingering. I'm hoping I won't be craving and dreaming about cake all night. erplexed
> 
> I really, really, really want a piece of pound cake now.  Guess I'm going to bed.


Aw faith if I was closer I so would make u one.  Every time I make one in our house I have to make my husband get away(otherwise he will eat it all) lmbo


----------



## Nonie

hair4romheaven, getting a microphone afro was proved not to be the determinant of a type. Wavezncurlz, whose hair is 3B/3C showed us her hair in an afro. And I can bet my bottom dollar, your hair can form a microphone afro. It's bigger curls I didn't think could do it, but I've been proven wrong. The images in your siggy to me look like an afro that isn't styled. 4B hair if stretched may flop and not form a good afro, but apply S Curl to it, or some wet product and comb and voila!


----------



## PPGbubbles

I flat iron my hair last night and the longer layer hangs at BSL without pulling it 

This was a relief because I was feeling bald-headed after my cornrow shrivilled up my neck from swimming this weekend  I think I will enjoy my lose hair through the weekend then its back to PS'n and working out aggressively

I hope I can get to full BSL by my Bday in Nov, now that will be something to celebrate!


----------



## GoodMernin

I was curious about texlaxing and texturizing for a hot second.

But when I think of it, my hair is not hard to maintain at all.

My hair is like a boyfriend that I have nonsense arguments with sometimes.

But I have to choose my battles.

I love my hair just the way it is.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=91051 said:
			
		

> winona[/USER];13993637]Aw faith if I was closer I so would make u one. Every time I make one in our house I have to make my husband get away(otherwise he will eat it all) lmbo


 
You should be glad you don't live close because I am a beggin thing with no shame at all.  Then you would be on LHCF trying to talk about me undercover because I'm always trying to bribe you with some hair products for some cake. hmm that sounds like a good idea. Where you say you at? Have car will travel.  jp


----------



## hair4romheaven

Nonie said:


> @hair4romheaven, getting a microphone afro was proved not to be the determinant of a type. Wavezncurlz, whose hair is 3B/3C showed us her hair in an afro. And I can bet my bottom dollar, your hair can form a microphone afro. It's bigger curls I didn't think could do it, but I've been proven wrong. The images in your siggy to me look like an afro that isn't styled. 4B hair if stretched may flop and not form a good afro, but apply S Curl to it, or some wet product and comb and voila!




All this hair talk got me sitting under my steamer with Jasons biotin conditioner mixed with a little trader joes moisture conditioner for slip. 
Nonie since I just washed my hair I will try some s-curl I believe I have some under the sink. LOL I also have Taliah Waajid mist bodifiyer I wonder if that will work. If I fail I can just twist it up. In my siggy it is damp & stretched from jumbo twist taken out after wash.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nonie said:


> Myjourney2009 all 4B hair people I know. tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT asked people with 4B hair to post pics. That thread has them all. But if you just need names, Mwedzi, Sera, Foxxglove, Nappyrina, Afrokink, me, etc.
> 
> Now finding someone with hair that grows out of their head w/o a uniform pattern is what would be unique. I am yet to see that person. It would take some mutating DNA to be sprouting hair that has no defined pattern.
> 
> Like I said, show me someone whose hair grows out of their head without a defined pattern and I will show you a unicorn. Just because we manipulate our hair to make it look different doesn't change what it naturally is.



Nonie I've seen all the peoples hair you've mentioned and in my eyes they dont look like curls, their hair in its natural state (meaning no braids or combed) more closely resembles coils. 

I've even seen yours and its doesn't look like curls to me it looks like coils, like very small pen springs.


----------



## Nix08

So I got her on a Hair Journey and now she wants ME to do her relaxers....I'm honoured, excited and nervous as all heck


----------



## Nonie

Myjourney2009 said:


> @Nonie I've seen all the peoples hair you've mentioned and in my eyes they dont look like curls, their hair in its natural state (meaning no braids or combed) more closely resembles coils.
> 
> I've even seen yours and its doesn't look like curls to me it looks like coils, like very small pen springs.



@Myjourney2009 Ahh!! Semantics!  A coil is a curl; a curl is a coil. Only on hair forums is the word "curl" only used to describe BIG coils. Otherwise, something would not be a curl unless it coiled and if it coils, then it's curly.

These are coils:







These are curls:





Same shape of a long thing winding in a spiral shape.*curl   [kurl]  *(definition)

_verb_ (used with object) 
1.to form into coils or ringlets, as the hair. 
2.to form into a spiral or curved shape; coil. 
3.to adorn with, or as with, curls or ringlets.[...]

_noun_ 
9. a coil or ringlet of hair. 
10.anything of a spiral or curved shape, as a lettuce leaf, wood shaving, etc. 
11. a coil. 
12. the act of curling or state of being curled. 
(Source)​In fact, it's only on hair forums that you will hear the word "coily". I don't think it exists elsewhere. Hair that forms coils is usually called "curly". If the curls are tiny, and one wants to be explicit, then it's kinky (or nappy) or tightly curled/coiled.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nonie said:


> @Myjourney2009 Ahh!! Semantics!  A coil is a curl; a curl is a coil. Only on hair forums is the word "curl" only used to describe BIG coils. Otherwise, something would not be a curl unless it coiled and if it coils, then it's curly.
> 
> These are coils:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are curls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same shape of a long thing winding in a spiral shape.*curl   [kurl]  *(definition)
> 
> _verb_ (used with object)
> 1.to form into coils or ringlets, as the hair.
> 2.to form into a spiral or curved shape; coil.
> 3.to adorn with, or as with, curls or ringlets.[...]
> 
> _noun_
> 9. a coil or ringlet of hair.
> 10.anything of a spiral or curved shape, as a lettuce leaf, wood shaving, etc.
> 11. a coil.
> 12. the act of curling or state of being curled.
> (Source)​In fact, it's only on hair forums that you will hear the word "coily". I don't think it exists elsewhere. Hair that forms coils is usually called "curly". If the curls are tiny, and one wants to be explicit, then it's kinky (or nappy) or tightly curled/coiled.[/QUOT
> 
> Nonie
> I've always considered 4b hair coiled. I formed my own opinion along time ago pre-hair forum. Everyone that has come here doesn't think the same.


----------



## faithVA

Why when I want to know about something do I have to hear a lecture on how much you love yourself and I should too? :master: So after all of that do you have an answer to my question? No? Next!


----------



## Nonie

Myjourney2009 said:


> @Nonie
> I've always considered 4b hair coiled. I formed my own opinion along time ago pre-hair forum. Everyone that has come here doesn't think the same.



And you're right to consider it thus, coz it is coiled or it wouldn't be curled.  Everyone with curly hair has coils. So no one is saying you're wrong. It's all semantics. Po(tah)to, Po(tay)to...same thing. No one said everyone thinks the same. But that doesn't mean we don't sometimes arrive at the same place just by different methods.


----------



## TaraDyan

I don't like the way twist-outs look on me.  Wash-n-gos look much better.

I think it's because my hair has low density.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nonie said:


> And you're right to consider it thus, coz it is coiled or it wouldn't be curled.  Everyone with curly hair has coils. So no one is saying you're wrong. It's all semantics. Po(tah)to, Po(tay)to...same thing. No one said everyone thinks the same. But that doesn't mean we don't sometimes arrive at the same place just by different methods.



Nonie

I know you did not say that everyone thinks the same, its just when I read the line you wrote about hair forum speak I was taking that to mean I only came to my conclusion from being on a forum.

Ahhh, the potahto, potayo comparison, those are similar things to me. They look, feel and taste similar.

Which brings me to curls and coils , they do not look the same or even similar. I would never in a million years consider my hair in its natural state as curly; It is coily.


----------



## Nonie

Myjourney2009 said:


> @Nonie
> 
> I know you did not say that everyone thinks the same, its just when I read the line you wrote about hair forum speak I was taking that to mean I only came to my conclusion from being on a forum.
> 
> Ahhh, the potahto, potayo comparison, those are similar things to me. They look, feel and taste similar.
> 
> Which brings me to curls and coils , they do not look the same or even similar. I would never in a million years consider my hair in its natural state as curly; It is coily.



 OK.


----------



## myhair84

I see an ebay seller who sells JCNS for little over half the price! So excited.

from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## LadyRaider

Shirley Temple curls = coily = no one would say she did not have curly hair. 

But hey... I have coils in the back of my head. I love those things. I like my hair the way it is, but I wouldn't complain if I had coils (shirley temple curls) all over my head. That is sooooooooo pretty!


----------



## Nix08

LadyRaider....what's the hairstyle plan for your birthday


----------



## LadyRaider

Nix08 said:


> LadyRaider....what's the hairstyle plan for your birthday



I'm going to the gym that day... so probably french braids or a twistout puff!


----------



## adamson

I have more dandruff than I used to and I don't know why. I guess I'll have to get some tea tree oil the next time I buy stuff.


----------



## lamaria211

Wearing my hair out for the first time in a year today

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## ms.tatiana

Took my Yasmine half wig out the closet and sprayed her down now she's ready to go out the house again.


----------



## Nonie

ms.tatiana said:


> Took my Yasmine half wig out the closet and sprayed her down now she's ready to go out the house again.


 
@ms.tatiana  
(replacing "thread" with post. oke: Hint, hint!)


----------



## newnyer

Feeling the idea of micro flat twists for awhile to help my stretch but MAN the only place in the area that advertises for it costs $275 (Khamit Kinks). Nuh-uh.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Aireen

I used the Roux Moisture Recovery at 5am, divachyk. Not sure how I feel about it...


----------



## halee_J

Why am I looking at blow out tutorials?


----------



## BreeNique

This morning I washed my hair, then plopped it for a while so it'd dry quickly (i was running late to work!!), and i loved how my hair looked, in that semi-dry state. it felt really great, i was so happy with its natural state. so...yah! good hair day!


----------



## divachyk

Aireen, I don't use Roux any longer because I feel it worsened my low porosity hair situation. Since my cuticles are already tight, Roux made them even tighter, thereby making it that much harder to get moisture to penetrate in the strands. Why are you unsure about it?


----------



## LadyRaider

Oooooh. Now I understand the point of the mini banana clip/hair clippy things. They have less chance of breaking off your hair. Is that right? 

That's the only magic to them. (But that's some good magic!) Right?


----------



## winona

LadyRaider  Yes maam I cant say I get any breakage with my banana clip  luvs them thanks to divachyk

I just got home from the auto mechanic.  If they know that the water pump normally needs changing with the timing belt why freakin wait until they have everything apart to tell me so.  I think (some) mechanics are such a freakin scam.  Backing you into a corner.  I was not planning to spend that kind of money.  So my bill goes from $400 to $671 in a blink of a dogon eye.  I am pretty irritated with them right now. BOOOOO to you Mr. Mechanic


----------



## divachyk

@Nonie and @Myjourney2009, type typing is so confusing to me. I swear the more I read, the more confused I become. I'm relaxed so I guess I don't have to concern myself with it much. Why is the topic of hair typing overly important? Does it help with deciding on product, detangling methods, what? I mean, my relaxed hair methods differ from another relaxed head so I just never come to understand why hair typing is so important to some.



SuchaLady said:


> That's why I didn't want to ask my question. #Sigh
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


@SuchaLady  :scratchch: did I miss the question?

@NikkiQ - feel better. The dh and I got sick last week. I went to the dr because I refuse to let it run its course and I end up sicker than when it originally started. The gave me antibiotics and feel much, much better.

hair4romheaven - I'm very sorry to hear that you are going through such a troubling time. Hang in there. I'm sorry to hear of your loss. 

@LadyRaider - the magical banana clip keeps tension off of your pony to prevent breakage. @Nix08, I think I read somewhere you mentioned the smaller the clip the better (I think I read that, if not, my bad)? Anyway, I will be getting larger clips because my hair has started to catch in the hinge of the clip. Guess I've outgrown my clips. @winona - glad you're enjoying the clips.


----------



## divachyk

@winona - sorry about your car....mechanic costs are no joke and its amazing how they pile on the various things that NEED to be done when most times you only go in for a basic situation. You come out of there with a major car overhaul.


----------



## faithVA

I am resisting the urge to leave work and go to the health food store to buy stuff to make a home made conditioner. I really don't have to have any of it right now. I haven't been straight home any day this week. I need to take myself home and sit down somewhere.


----------



## Nonie

@divachyk, typing doesn't help ish...except perhaps to give you a clue of styles that your hair might be able to pull off, but then again texture could change that so that coarse hair can do stuff that fine can't and vice versa.

But this discussion wasn't so much about typing but about what one sees when they look at something. Myjourney2009 calls some spirals coils and other curls, I call them all curls and coils interchangeably, only making the distinction that big curls cannot be referred to as kinky. To me coils, curls = same difference in my opinion. To her, they are two different things. I meant to ask the difference but TBH, I'm not sure I care that much to know. It's kinda like the word nappy. Some people with hair like mine will never call it nappy because to them the word means something else; while my hair is nappy and beautifully so (If it didn't have coils aka curls that are tiny, "nappy" would not apply to it; coz that's what nappy means to me: tightly curled/coiled). But no one has to drink the same Koolaid I drink. I can live and let live.


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Aireen, I don't use Roux any longer because I feel it worsened my low porosity hair situation. Since my cuticles are already tight, Roux made them even tighter, thereby making it that much harder to get moisture to penetrate in the strands. Why are you unsure about it?



Ah I understand, divachyk, that wouldn't be ideal for you. Since I used semi permanent colour, I want my cuticle to lay down. It was my first time using the Moisture Recovery product and my feels soft but had tons of tangles and knots - that could be my fault though. It doesn't provide slip so I think it's best to use it after my hair has been conditioned with another product first. I'll try it one more time by itself to be sure though and detangle my hair properly before washing.


----------



## NJoy

My hair is so in need of attention but I feel soooo hairrrrr lazyyyyyyy. ugh.


----------



## divachyk

Aireen - I've read different reviews on Roux. Some prefer it before DCing to ensure the DCner takes better. Others prefer to use it after the DC has been rinsed out. So, Roux becomes the final rinse to lay the cuticles down. Hairlista even suggested mixing it within your DCner. I've tried all three methods but meh results for obvious reasons. If I were a Roux user, I'd use it before my DCner or within my DCner. I prefer my DCner to be my last step. halee_J, you use Roux, right? At what step?

NJoy - when was your last trim? I trimmed a week ago. I'm no at FWL. I'm roughly MBL but was just curious have you trimmed at any point.


----------



## divachyk

Aireen - checkout Harlista's Roux article


----------



## Nix08

divachyk for me yes the smaller banana clips gave me most versatility...I do have fine strands and maybe a small head  When I get to WL (ya I said it) I will probably definately need the next step up (which I have already).  From the link you provided I got the 3 1/2 inch one and from my local BSS I have the 5 1/2 and from walmart the 7.  I love me the 3 1/2 for buns.  For ponytails the 5 1/2.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Twists are the best thing to happen during my chronic pain episodes.  No fuss.


----------



## halee_J

Aireen and divachyk yeah I do use Roux, the porosity control condish. It became a staple after a relaxer over-process effed up my porosity. I use it after shampooing before conditioner. That's not what the instructions say, but it works well for me. I find that when I use it as diected - as a final rinse, it makes my hair feel hard.


----------



## SuchaLady

:/ I consider coil curls. I don't see how a smaller version of something with the same structure  aren't the same.    

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

SuchaLady said:


> :/ I consider coil curls. I don't see how a smaller version of something with the same structure  aren't the same.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2



for some people, it's the visible clumping factor that separates curls from coils


----------



## NJoy

divachyk said:


> @NJoy - when was your last trim? I trimmed a week ago. I'm no at FWL. I'm roughly MBL but was just curious have you trimmed at any point.


 
divachyk

First, your hair is looking GORGEOUS!!! 

I haven't trimmed my hair since my last touch up in April. And I did that because of the hair neglect during my mom's illness and me ripping tangled braids apart during that time. Hey, I was under stress and felt for sure that I damaged some ends. Didn't want to breed splits.

Funny you should ask tho. I was just thinking that I haven't been babying my ends like last year and should probably use my splitender...just in case.


----------



## Aireen

Oh okay thanks ladies! I will use it before dcing in about 2-3 days and see how that works! Thanks!


----------



## divachyk

@NJoy your hair is still looking good and I thank you for the hair compliment.  I was kicking and screaming about losing some length but my hair has responded well since the trim. I'm seeing minimal breakage. Maybe a tiny little piece here and there but it has been nothing like what I was experiencing the weeks before the trim. I was losing tiny strands daily. I have yet to wash my hair since my trim so time will tell if the trim has helped my wash day regi.


----------



## Curlybeauty

halee_J said:


> Aireen and divachyk yeah I do use Roux, the porosity control condish. It became a staple after a relaxer over-process effed up my porosity. I use it after shampooing before conditioner. That's not what the instructions say, but it works well for me. I find that when I use it as diected - as a final rinse, it makes my hair feel hard.


It always made my hair feel hard and gross as well. I may have to try this technique so I can use up the TWO bottles that I have 


Aireen said:


> I tried so hard to like pre-pooing... It does nothing for me except waste product though.



And yeah, I don't see the point either, hence why i'm using products that I don't really care for. HOWEVER, I like to pre-poo with a conditioner when my NG is in full effect because I can't comb through it dry 

My natural hair is very dry, and by doing this and letting it sit over night, the comb glides through my hair under the shower stream.
***********************************************
In other news, I did another rod set on my hair today. And those suckers were in so darn tight, I was in here on the verge of tears, and my heald couldn't even fit under the dryer 

I decided to walk up and down my driveway in the sun (my driveway is as long as a traditional street) to help air dry my hair a bit to cut down on my time under the hair dryer. 

But today was a process. I rodded my hair with a part in it, and I think that's why my hair wouldn't fit under the dryer. So I will rode it another way next time, because today was too much for no reason at all. I will take pictures later cause I am BEAT.


----------



## kandiekj100

I had co-washed and/or oil rinsed the last 3 days (trying different methods to which my hair really liked) and I was going to give tonight a rest. But dang if I didn't work and sweat something fierce during today's dance aerobic workout at the gym. I think the air must not have been working in that room because I don't think I've ever sweat so much. But anyways, now I'm not sure what to do. Cooking dinner now and still debating it. I'm probably going to wind up doing it. I don't want to risk having an unruly scalp tomorrow. And worse, dry hair.


----------



## Aireen

Curlybeauty said:


> And yeah, I don't see the point either, hence why i'm using products that I don't really care for. HOWEVER, I like to pre-poo with a conditioner when my NG is in full effect because I can't comb through it dry
> 
> My natural hair is very dry, and by doing this and letting it sit over night, the comb glides through my hair under the shower stream.



Motions CPR Protein Reconstructor does that for me, no problem. Maybe you can try it, I love it.


----------



## Embyra

Purchased 2 TWEEZERMAN LTD DELUXE HAIR CUTTING SHEARS for $21.99

next stop seamless comb


----------



## NappyNelle

My hair is doing so well since I started deep conditioning regularly. Alternating protein and deep moisture, as well as steaming, have really made a difference in the health, feel, and look of my hair.


----------



## Lissa0821

I washed my hair the other day and I did everything the same except I used hot six oil as a prepoo.  My hair feels and looks so greasy, I think I have to face the music hot six oil is so hard to wash out of my hair.


----------



## Curlybeauty

I don't even fret over a few short pieces of hair anymore. As long as my shoulders aren't covered in them when I comb my hair, and my sink doesn't look the floor in a barber shop then i'm good.


----------



## SheenaVee

I have come to the conclusion that my hair has low density.  I used to think it was middle - low but now I think it's just plain ole low.


----------



## divachyk

Amazing how well I am able to work with my hair if, I take my time and be patience and detangle in about 8 or 9 small sections vs 4 big quadrants.


----------



## Curlybeauty

divachyk said:


> Amazing how well I am able to work with my hair if, I take my time and be patience and detangle in about 8 or 9 small sections vs 4 big quadrants.



I think I my abandon the 4 section method as well.

Especially when i'm knee deep in NG.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Nonie said:


> @ms.tatiana
> (replacing "thread" with post. oke: Hint, hint!)


 

Darn I already took her off, I'll post before I got to work tomorrow.


----------



## SuchaLady

Im not sure of the question anymore divachyk.  I just know it was innocent when I asked. I now think I have a clue of my hair type though. I think Im a 4a. I have do have curls in my nape and edges. I just feel like I'd be reaching too far to say I am a 3c if I have never even seen my hair fully natural


----------



## Aireen

*QUESTION: How do you show more pages at a time for threads? *


----------



## Nix08

Aireen if you click on "private messages" at the top then click on "edit Options' on your left then near the bottom of that page you will find the option.   It's in the same place you go to make yourself invisible.


----------



## Aviah

Operation: Get hardcore with your hair.
I'm back to PSing in twists, moisturizing daily, adding more protein into my regimen now that  my hair is dyed, reducing the heat because of it, sealing more often and DCing on a more regular basis, and taking vitamins more consistently, and eat better. Its been about  year since my haircut to  chin length in the back- and I'm now full SL. I NEED APL by March next year, and BSL by August 2012.


----------



## Darenia

@Sheena284 your hair in signature pic is so full and pretty.

@Aviah I cant believe all that hair in your ponytail and you are not full SL yet. Don't worry once you do get past SL, you'll reach APl before you know it.

divachyk I know I'm late, but I love your hair cut.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

My hair is so uneven..I think its time for a trim..deathly afraid to let anyone near my head but its long overdue...*sighs* hope I dont regret this

Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Darenia

Well, if you do regret your trim SuchMagnificance you know where you can come to cry and we'll be here for you.  But I don't think you'll regret it if you are direct about what you want and keep your eye on the stylist.


----------



## Aviah

Darenia said:


> @Sheena284 your hair in signature pic is so full and pretty.
> 
> @Aviah I cant believe all that hair in your ponytail and you are not full SL yet. Don't worry once you do get past SL, you'll reach APl before you know it.
> 
> divachyk I know I'm late, but I love your hair cut.



I was so confused as to why I wrote that, but I realized it was supposed to say NOW full SL, rather than NOT . Thanks for the encouragement Darenia.


----------



## LadyRaider

Yesterday I went to Mr. Splashy's Water Bootcamp, so I had to wash my hair to get the splashes of chlorine out!

I used Shescentit Eucalyptus Mint Shampoo and then I used the new Pomegranate Conditioner. I did not leave it in very long. I wash washed it out and then put a bit back in. 

Probably didn't need it since I left the conditioner in, but I added a quarter-size of of the Shescentit Coco Cream Leave in (see a pattern here?) Then I sealed with a bit of that brand's Jojoba serum. 

Braided my hair up and curled the ends for bed.  I didn't use anything additional for the braids, which probably means I won't get much hold. 

This morning my hair is sooooooooooooooooooooo soft! My goodness!


----------



## Curlybeauty

Subscription is just about up. Not sure if I want to renew right now or not 

I said I will be on the boards til I reach my goal, but school is going to get the best of me and I might not need this type of distraction.

Maybe I will come back with some sort of big reveal or something *shrugs*


----------



## divachyk

Hope you all are having a great day! I'm on lunch and was trying to check my messages really quick but dang the internet is moving slow. ttyl tonight.


----------



## Myjourney2009

SuchMagnificance said:


> My hair is so uneven..I think its time for a trim..deathly afraid to let anyone near my head but its long overdue...*sighs* hope I dont regret this
> 
> Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App



Go to youtube and learn to trim; it's less stressful.


----------



## BostonMaria

This has to be the best week ever. So many gates and locked threads, so little time.


----------



## Myjourney2009

DIY braid extensions are diffucult.

A friend of mine helped me figure out where my problem was. I am going to try again this weekend.


Adding this to my list goals.


----------



## allmundjoi

Aww dang! I actually get productive and work and the 'Are white men good colorers' thread goes poof?! What happened?!

At least I am conditioning with AO WC + aloe vera juice + evoo + rosemary essential oil + wheat germ oil all under my cap. *sigh*


----------



## NikkiQ

Not the best looking,but its done!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Aireen

Two months post as of August 9th. Can't wait to relax and get a fresh cut in the next two to three months, maybe even in the next four months if I can hold out.  I think if I stay positive, I'll be waist length.  My bangs still need to grow out though. I'll definitely post pics then regardless of my length since I didn't post pictures with my last relaxer. I just think the growth that I get with every other relaxer is more picture worthy since the difference tends to be more noticeable. I'm trying really hard to visualize myself beyond waist length but something negative always gets in the way. I wish there were tips for LoA and how to attract things quicker.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Got my bee mine curly butter all is good with my hair now.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Somebody mentioned Henna for coloring the hair red. I just feel like it's going to be too messy 

I'm not sure about that one..


----------



## Nonie

Myjourney2009 said:


> DIY braid extensions are diffucult.
> 
> A friend of mine helped me figure out where my problem was. I am going to try again this weekend.
> 
> 
> Adding this to my list goals.



Myjourney2009, not sure how you're doing it, but the toughest part is getting the hair to the base...and doing it w/o pulling your own hair. I don't know how you're doing it... (Are you wrapping the hair around your hair? Or are you just holding it behind yours?) I use the latter method and find it so much easier. I'm not very good at explaining...but I tried once to do it in this post. Don't know if that adds to any of the info you already have. Hope it doesn't confuse you more.


----------



## Nonie

ms.tatiana, don't think I forgot that you owe us a pic.  You know you could always just put her back on...when you aren't pressed for time and take a pic. Why won't  you let her shine and be great?


----------



## LadyRaider

Nonie,
Your man did us all proud in the end! Sniffles!

(Just saw the last Harry Potter movie this afternoon!)


----------



## MissSenegal

My sisters ex husbands family sent my niece home with a box of just for me. Telling my sis it will make her hair easier to manage like they do her hair. I don't think they have evee heard her yell so loud. How are you trying to relax a 5 yr olds hair like she evr ask them to do her hair.


----------



## Nonie

LadyRaider said:


> @Nonie,
> Your man did us all proud in the end! Sniffles!
> 
> (Just saw the last Harry Potter movie this afternoon!)



*sniff* Isn't he all heart?!


----------



## Curlybeauty

Here you go Aireen

Since you love when I style my hair


----------



## Aireen

Omg! So pretty, Curlybeauty!  Did you use flexi rods? Your hair has a lot of shine... what were you talking about before about needind MORE?


----------



## Curlybeauty

Aireen said:


> Omg! So pretty, Curlybeauty!  Did you use flexi rods? Your hair has a lot of shine... what were you talking about before about needind MORE?



 Girl, that's the flash ..

And I did use flexi-rods


----------



## Curlybeauty

And here is the front 






What I notice about my hair is that it already has natural highlights. Especially in the front 

My hair used to be a bit more sandy when I was younger.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Lol @ this conversation with my mom:

Me: Mom I need you to go with me to the salon tomorrow to make sure they dont trim too much of my hair
Mom: (long pause)  So you want me to go to jail?

Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nonie said:


> Myjourney2009, not sure how you're doing it, but the toughest part is getting the hair to the base...and doing it w/o pulling your own hair. I don't know how you're doing it... (Are you wrapping the hair around your hair? Or are you just holding it behind yours?) I use the latter method and find it so much easier. I'm not very good at explaining...but I tried once to do it in this post. Don't know if that adds to any of the info you already have. Hope it doesn't confuse you more.



Nonie
I tried a way that I saw on YT and I still am having trouble. 

I am going to print out what you posted and read it over and over and over..... again. There are a lot of steps and this is fairly brand new for me. 

Thanks for this.

ETA:I sure do wish the pics were clearer *hint hint*


----------



## Nonie

Myjourney2009 said:


> @Nonie
> I tried a way that I saw on YT and I still am having trouble.
> 
> I am going to print out what you posted and read it over and over and over..... again. There are a lot of steps and this is fairly brand new for me.
> 
> Thanks for this.
> 
> ETA:I sure do wish the pics were clearer* *hint hint**




 @ the bold. OK, if I can figure out how to make a video clip showing what I tried to demonstrate, I'll do a demo for you. Need to figure out where I put my extensions. I had to box away a lot of stuff I'm not currently using and don't know if they were part of that mix. If I don't do it soon, remind me. I'll try to find some hair today or tomorrow...but knowing my head, I might forget so nag me if I do. Myjourney2009


----------



## divachyk

Some days I wish I could a quick co-wash like many other members but my hair was be like psssssh, I know you didn't  It would cop an attitude and just tangle up for the heck of it. I will be honest though, I'm kind of interested if my co-washing abilities have changed since I've got a good trim. I wonder if my hair still is tangle prone :scratchch: I'm just not in the mood to test this out tonight.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nonie said:


> @ the bold. OK, if I can figure out how to make a video clip showing what I tried to demonstrate, I'll do a demo for you. Need to figure out where I put my extensions. I had to box away a lot of stuff I'm not currently using and don't know if they were part of that mix. If I don't do it soon, remind me. I'll try to find some hair today or tomorrow...but knowing my head, I might forget so nag me if I do. Myjourney2009



Take your time, I'll remind you by next Fri if you havent done one. It will still take me some time to perfect one enough to tackle my entire head.

I tried it and it was easier than the other ways I saw on Yt. I still had trouble holding it close to my scalp so they would look neat. 

I do like the "no knot" look better so I cant wait till I perfect one.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> Some days I wish I could a quick co-wash like many other members but my hair was be like psssssh, I know you didn't  It would cop an attitude and just tangle up for the heck of it. I will be honest though, I'm kind of interested if my co-washing abilities have changed since I've got a good trim. I wonder if my hair still is tangle prone :scratchch: I'm just not in the mood to test this out tonight.


divachyk You can do it oke:


----------



## divachyk

Nix08, Wooo chile, nope.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies - *Birchbox *is my new thing; learned of it through the make-up forum. Okay so I received my BirchBox today and got some cool samples. If you're interested, drop me a PM your email address and I'll send you a BirchBox invite (getting my hustle on). You don't need my invite to sign up but if you sign up under my invite, I get BirchBox points that can be used toward future purchases; not sure if you get any kickbacks. Membership is $10 monthly for what they market as high quality samples. This month was my first shipment and I received:
1. Caudalie Eye Cream
2. Fix Malibu Exfoliating Powder Wash
3. Number 4 Hair Mask and Shampoo
4. Zoya Polish in Pandora
5. Hair Twistband

Never heard of these items but I will use them. I'm not a makeup buff but this will help me to try out neat beauty items (hair, nails & makeup) without busting my budget.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Yeah, I think my hair might be highly porous. Therefore, color might be my friend..just not bleach.

And shame on EllePixie for having me thinking her hair got that red by henna all by its self   She went through hell and back getting that color! 

I think i'm sold on red as my next hair color


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Soooo.... I don't have to use a ponytail holder to attach a phony bun? This is a game changer!


----------



## Myjourney2009

Alright now. I have tried the extension braid again tonight using a combination of what Nonie showed me and a video from YT. I have to say I am rather proud of myself. I am going at least 50 more times so my hand gets used to going a certain way. 

I am still trying to get the hang of the "no knot". 

Atleast my braid looks fairly uniform

can anyone tell I am proud of myself lol


----------



## Nonie

Myjourney2009 I hate making vids. I suck at them and my Webcam is horrible! Anyway, I made a small vid so you can see how at the start of the braid, the fingers of one hand are always holding the extension hair firmly at the base of the hair to be braided so that there's no sliding taking place. I used the ties for a trashcan so you could differentiate them from my hair.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1NmJ_4LAYI


----------



## Curlybeauty

Nonie 

If hair is porous, color should do it some good right? Fill in the gaps on the cuticle with color deposits?


----------



## iri9109

soo i finally found the creme of nature argan oil shampoo at a bss on the ground...it was the last bottle...but i didn't buy it because the owner was being a perv towards my friend and she wanted to leave, plus i didnt feel right after he harrassed her...so i went to another bss and the guy said he would have some friday, but i went today and it wasn't there...this shampoo has been on my mind for 48 hours


----------



## Nonie

Curlybeauty said:


> @Nonie
> 
> If hair is highly porous, color should do it some good right? Fill in the gaps on the cuticle with color deposits?



Curlybeauty, I know nothing about color or the effect you suggest w/r/t strength, but I was under the impression some color can weaken hair as it is a chemical process that happens within the hair shaft. I know some color can partly relax the hair which again doesn't sound like adding strength. I think I've read of Henna strengthening hair but because changing my hair color has never been an interest of mine, I've never really looked into it. What I do know is porous hair will absorb color faster than other hair so one has to take certain measures to control how deep a color they get. 

But yeah, except for Henna--which again I'm no expert on but just go by what I see others say as I gloss over some posts--I think color can weaken hair.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Nonie said:


> Curlybeauty, I know nothing about color or the effect you suggest w/r/t strength, but I was under the impression some color can weaken hair as it is a chemical process that happens within the hair shaft. I know some color can partly relax the hair which again doesn't sound like adding strength. I think I've read of Henna strengthening hair but because changing my hair color has never been an interest of mine, I've never really looked into it. What I do know is porous hair will absorb color faster than other hair so one has to take certain measures to control how deep a color they get.
> 
> But yeah, except for Henna--which again I'm no expert on but just go by what I see others say as I gloss over some posts--I think color can weaken hair.



Meh...still going to do it 

I will just be very cautious with it. Color was my boo back in the day, time to rekindle this old flame. Hope I don't regret it


----------



## adamson

*SMH!!* @ me for finding out after buying different oils that petroleum jelly actually seals my hair better than more 'natural' and organic ones.

Then again, JBCO might work better for my hair but not for me (I'm allergic, it breaks me out).


----------



## Nonie

Curlybeauty said:


> Meh...still going to do it
> 
> I will just be very cautious with it. Color was my boo back in the day, time to rekindle this old flame. Hope I don't regret it



 Sowwy. You should ask color experts for advice on doing it right.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Hempseed oil is kind of pricey thank gosh  a little goes a long way and it is the bomb.com . 

I am going to check and see if Fairway carries it less expensively.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Does anyone else's head feel super light after combing out all the shed hair.


----------



## Aireen

I wish I had a Split-Ender.  Anyone from Canada have one?


----------



## Myjourney2009

I practiced extension braiding 2 sections 10x's I have to say I have made great progress.

Nonie
Thanks for taking the time to make that video, however I could barely see what you were doing. Yes, the red tie was highly visible but the video was very grainy the camera was too far away from your hands and your hands were covering how it looked when you started. 

I think I've figured it out though after reading your post again. I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## NikkiQ

Tried doing a wash n go banana clip look today. Not pretty so I just threw it into a puff for the day.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Dizz

I don't know what foolishness is happening on my scalp. The hair in the middle of the back of my head feels shorter and less dense than the rest of my hair, shrinks into fat, flat "O" shapes, takes ages to dry, poofs like a cloud when I tug on it and refuses to stretch. The hair right above it on the top and front of my head feels longer and thicker, doesn't shrink at all,  dries quicker and waves up OR straightens out when I tug on it. The right side has chunky kinks and curls. The left side is thicker and smoother with looser kinks and spirals, and is slightly longer than the left.

Also, to everyone on here who knew how amazing aloe vera juice is and NEVER POSTED ABOUT IT, I hope you play the lottery every day for the rest of your life and never win AS PUNISHMENT FOR YOUR COLD-HEARTED SELFISHNESS.


----------



## Lissa0821

Washing my hair in sections is a keeper, now I just have to figure out how to cut down the time I am in the shower.  Allowing my hair to drip dry before I begin to detangle it is also a keeper.  The amount of hair loss was reduced to half.


----------



## Embyra

Shed trapped hair = one big dred


----------



## hair4romheaven

Embyra saturate with aloe gel or juice. Wait a few minutes then use fingers to detangle.


----------



## Embyra

hair4romheaven said:


> Embyra saturate with aloe gel or juice. Wait a few minutes then use fingers to detangle.



thanks huni managed to tackle it with tressemme naturals it was a forest back there


----------



## Nix08

Dizz said:


> I don't know what foolishness is happening on my scalp. The hair in the middle of the back of my head feels shorter and less dense than the rest of my hair, shrinks into fat, flat "O" shapes, takes ages to dry, poofs like a cloud when I tug on it and refuses to stretch. The hair right above it on the top and front of my head feels longer and thicker, doesn't shrink at all,  dries quicker and waves up OR straightens out when I tug on it. The right side has chunky kinks and curls. The left side is thicker and smoother with looser kinks and spirals, and is slightly longer than the left.
> 
> *Also, to everyone on here who knew how amazing aloe vera juice is and NEVER POSTED ABOUT IT, I hope you play the lottery every day for the rest of your life and never win AS PUNISHMENT FOR YOUR COLD-HEARTED SELFISHNESS.*



That is so funny  My girlfriend gave me a similar cursing out the other day also regarding Aloe vera...For me I've been using it almost since the beginning of my journey I didn't know to tell about it I think that's the case for others too (I think)


----------



## Embyra

about to order..... *''THE BUTTERS''*


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 -

Happy Birthday to you....Happy Birthday to you..... oh hold it, it's not your birthday.  Happy Anniversary to you and dh, Happy Anniversary to you and dh, Happy Annivesray to you and dh'eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, Happy Anniversary to youuuuuuu!!! Boom-chica-boom-chica-boom-boom-boom

:heart2:


----------



## Nix08

@divachyk you are crazy...Thank you!!

LadyRaider you can have the first bit of her song...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## chickle

After the major set back it hurts to come on lhcf and see all these beautiful heads of hair. Two years down the drain.


----------



## divachyk

LadyRaider, is it your birthday? If so, Happy Birthday!!!! Don't let me get the microphone check back out and sing you a song.


----------



## Nonie

Myjourney2009...  told you I suck! I don't know how people do it. I had my face down and my noggin right up to the Webcam... Couldn't help the grainy effect, coz that's what a lousy cam does; couldn't help the inability to see what my hands were doing coz I wasn't able to monitor the focus with my face down to see that my hands were in the way.  So you see, I'm better off keeping my day job.


----------



## Angelicus

chickle said:


> After the major set back it hurts to come on lhcf and see all these beautiful heads of hair. Two years down the drain.



chickle, I feel that way too. I hope I can grow it long again.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Can't wait to take my braids out next week after vacation! I've loved being in the water again but I can feel my scalp getting irritated. It gets dried out easier when my hair's in braids. Plus, I miss my straight hair lol


----------



## Myjourney2009

[B said:
			
		

> Nonie[/B];14009281]Myjourney2009...  told you I suck! I don't know how people do it. I had my face down and my noggin right up to the Webcam... Couldn't help the grainy effect, coz that's what a lousy cam does; couldn't help the inability to see what my hands were doing coz I wasn't able to monitor the focus with my face down to see that my hands were in the way.  So you see, I'm better off keeping my day job.




Its all good. I watched another video yesterday and with your info and the 1st video I watched, I have to say just might be braiding sooner than I thought. 

These are the two I watched
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiQOAUreiOE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz_LiYjIGD4


----------



## DrC

It must be getting really boring around here if threads from  5+ years ago are being bumped.  I see a lot of them today 

So I wore my hair in a puff and will never do it again.  My head is too damn big for a puff this length


----------



## Nonie

Myjourney2009 said:


> Its all good. I watched another video yesterday and with your info and the 1st video I watched, I have to say just might be braiding sooner than I thought.
> 
> These are the two I watched
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiQOAUreiOE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz_LiYjIGD4



@Myjourney2009, I like the second video but something I've found most of people do, and I don't, is a lot of people braid tucking the sections under. I do it over. Toward the end of the first vid, she turns the second braid over and braids the way I braid and calls that the secret to neat braids. It's how I've always braided. The way you all braid feels really awkward to me.   Which also explains why the second video demo involves putting the crossover point of the extension hair in front of the hair. I put mine behind. 

So if I were to do one cornrow, while those of you who go under would get this:





I, who goes over, would get this:


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nonie said:


> @Myjourney2009, I like the second video but something I've found most of people do, and I don't, is a lot of people braid tucking the sections under. I do it over. Toward the end of the first vid, she turns the second braid over and braids the way I braid and calls that the secret to neat braids. It's how I've always braided. The way you all braid feels really awkward to me.   Which also explains why the second video demo involves putting the crossover point of the extension hair in front of the hair. I put mine behind.
> 
> So if I were to do one cornrow, while those of you who go under would get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, who goes over, would get this:



I saw where you put yours behind that part I am not accustomed to doing because my hand just wont allow me. 
The 2nd vid was the most helpful to me because she is doing her own head.

Yeah I get you that is how I've always ended my braid as well. There are many people that dont get that and their braids end up rounded instead of flat. This is something I am working with my dd doing her own braids. 


The 2nd photo is a frenchbraid not a cornrow.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nonie

I tried her kinky twist tutorial and it came out perfectly. I was overjoyed


----------



## Nonie

Myjourney2009 said:


> @Nonie
> 
> I tried her kinky twist tutorial and it came out perfectly. I was overjoyed



 Yay! I'm so proud of you Myjourney2009 for your persistence and dedication. Soon you'll be the one creating a vid to help others find the way like you have/will.


----------



## jareya

I can't believe how much I look forward to pampering my hair on wash day now. I've always liked caring for my hair, but now that I have learned (from the lovely ladies of LHCF, YT etc) ways to get better results by devoting more time and attention to it, I can't stop planning and thinking about what I'm going to do next to treat my hair. I want to try an ACV rinse next wash day. I've never tried an ACV rinse so have no idea what to expect. Also want to do a tea rinse, it's been a while since I did one and I liked the results the last time. Wondering if I can do both.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

My hair is a lot simpler now in its current natural state. All I ever do for upkeep is condition with either Aussie 3 minute or Herbal Essences Hello Hydration whenever I feel like I need to. Or DC with cholesterol and jojoba or olive oil about once a week. And at night I just spray with water and Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 and add Cantu Shea Butter then twist it up in some fat ones. Put on a shower cap and bonnet.  In the morning, let the twists out and do it over again the next day...And it works. I don't feel the need for a bunch of extra stuff.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

It only took me 15 minutes to do my hair for the NaturallyCurly meet up!!  I just knew my hair was going to act the f* up today, but it did momma proud!!


----------



## chevere62

I flat ironed a little section of hair in the back and it hit right on BSL without pulling. Oh boy I cannot wait until I straighten all of my hair.


----------



## Nix08

11 weeks post...aiming for 16.  Why 16?  12 is respectable.


----------



## LadyRaider

Goodness! All this braid talk. I know how to do french braids on my own hair. I don't know if I do it under or over, right or wrong. I do my "corn rows" the exact same way I do my french braids. 

I'm the type that doesn't know how to do anything practical. I guess I have my mom to thank that at least I know how to braid my hair. 

I do not have enough hair to wear a 20 twists (or braids) like KimmayTube suggests. Everybody seems to have more hair than I do around here!


----------



## ms.tatiana

Nonie said:


> @ms.tatiana, don't think I forgot that you owe us a pic.  You know you could always just put her back on...when you aren't pressed for time and take a pic. Why won't you let her shine and be great?


 

I forgot again, but I did take a bathroom picture to make sure I had one. A lot of people liked the hair, so many people touched it & and thought I looked good with her on, she going back in the closet just got a new install, but I'll be wearing her again


----------



## Aireen

So my girl Ateya washed her hair with Shea Moisture. I really miss her videos that featured her REAL hair, I'm so sick of the weave and wig videos that I don't even watch them anymore because I don't wear fake hair anyway. I'm so glad that I can hardly hear that snap, crackle, pop sound that comes from when she's racking through her hair...  It used to break my heart thinking about her potential breakage. I like her haircut though. Hopefully her hair gets longer, if not, no big deal, I'll always love her and her hair.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITUMZlnWSDw&feature=feedu


----------



## Harina

I have entered every single day of that giveaway so far and I hope to gosh I win something.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I hope now that I live alone my hair will start growing.I would love my own hair be it relaxed or natural to reach a full sl or hopefully Im not asking for too much APL.I never had had nice hair or hair with length so I feel like now is a good time to try this hhj again.I had sorta given up even though I'm on this site and have a wild stash.

I just want a nice head of hair that I'm not ashamed of anymore,I'm tired of certain things about being a typical weave wearing chick.


----------



## jerseygurl

I bought this IC moisturizing treatment (DC) sometime ago and slathered it on relaxer style on dry hair and left it all day. I didn't have to use another deep conditioner after shampooing and detangling was a breeze. Braided it up and I'll see how it looks. But so far so good my hair feels soft


----------



## jazzerz

I do NOT like having a wet head all day. I don't know if it was waiting so long to eat or a combination of the two, but I had a headache all day. Uh! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## Napp

i am a bit pissed that my mom went into my closet to get my bottle of tresemme naturals. she had to bob,weave,duck and slide just to get past the piles of books and stuff in my room(im reorganizing my whole room) carefully select from my hair stash and dart out while i was sleeping. meanwhile there are 3 bottles of "family" conditioner (barley used mind you) in the hallway closet.

 i went into my closet and saw a gap in my things so i went downstairs and i see my bottle mesilly covered in conditioner and used to just a fraction of the original amount. i got upset but i calmly asked my mother "where did you get this?" her reply: "oh i dont know. your room i think?" 

*I think?!**sucks teefs* i know she did that on purpose! "she was like "oh i wasnt supposed to use it?" i didnt want to look crazy going off on a bottle of conditioner so i said "its OK", wiped my bottle off and put it back in its place. im gonna tell her next time i can to please not touch my things without asking.

if this was an isolated event i wouldnt be so mad.....le sigh


----------



## Nonie

@Napp, I'm sorry. I know it may seem like a small thing to some but almost finishing it, knowing it's something you would like to use would bug me too, not to mention not returning it where she found it in the state she found it. _Breave, Nonie! Breave!_

@ms.tatiana, thanks for posting. She's cute!

Today is trim day. Y'all know I get all wildly excited when it's time to trim my hair. I decided to redo all my twists before trimming. Today marks the 5th trim of the year, IIRC.


----------



## winona

With all these BKT horror stories I was getting a little nervous.  But alas my hair has fully reverted and I will be doing another BKT on thursday at a lower temp(350-375) instead of the higher temp I allowed the stylist to use (410).  When I did my previous BKTs I did them at 400.


----------



## divachyk

I think I'm becoming human again. You know, the days when life wasn't filled with all things hair. I have other things that I would like to focus my time on - exercise, home redecorating and decluttering. Think I will start (or attempt anyway) limiting my LHCF to ensure I can focus on those other things.

ETA: @Myjourney2009, congrats to you for learning self-braiding.


----------



## NappyNelle

Dizz said:


> Also, to everyone on here who knew how amazing aloe vera juice is and NEVER POSTED ABOUT IT, I hope you play the lottery every day for the rest of your life and never win AS PUNISHMENT FOR YOUR COLD-HEARTED SELFISHNESS.





I'm sorry, Dizz. I don't use AVJ but if I did, I would have shared it with the board. 

My SO said I'm the only black woman he knows that washes her hair on a regular basis. erplexed


----------



## divachyk

Aireen said:


> So my girl Ateya washed her hair with Shea Moisture. I really miss her videos that featured her REAL hair, I'm so sick of the weave and wig videos that I don't even watch them anymore because I don't wear fake hair anyway. I'm so glad that I can hardly hear that snap, crackle, pop sound that comes from when she's racking through her hair...  It used to break my heart thinking about her potential breakage. I like her haircut though. Hopefully her hair gets longer, if not, no big deal, I'll always love her and her hair.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITUMZlnWSDw&feature=feedu


I briefly watched the vid and - 1) OT: I think her arms are nicely defined. 2) Wish I could wash my hair in the sink to keep from hopping in out of the shower (tried installing a shower wand thingy but didn't work) and 3) Although she's often criticized for how she combs, she only lost a little bit of hair. Heck, I lose more than that with proper technique. Perhaps length may have something to do with it. Not sure.


----------



## Nonie

Myjourney2009 said:


> I saw where you put yours behind that part I am not accustomed to doing because my hand just wont allow me.
> The 2nd vid was the most helpful to me because she is doing her own head.
> 
> Yeah I get you that is how I've always ended my braid as well. There are many people that dont get that and their braids end up rounded instead of flat. This is something I am working with my dd doing her own braids.
> 
> 
> *The 2nd photo is a frenchbraid not a cornrow*.



@Myjourney2009  I know that's what a lot of people think but a French braid to me and most definitions I have come across, is hair combined into one braid (Exhibit 1; Exhibit 2, Exhibit 3). In fact when I was growing up, most French braids I came across had the rope part of the braid out not in as in the image you refer to. So I grew up thinking a French braid is with the braid the other way--until I learned it was just a preference not the rule. The idea is just all hair in one braid going from the front to the back. 

So cornrows to me are just braids that lie along your scalp in a row. We called them lines in my neck of the woods, until I learned the word cornrow. And some people like them with the rope outside, some like them with the rope inside. 

Here's an example of how cornrows looked like when I was growing up and how my mom always did mine and how I learned to cornrow:





Not like this, which even to this day I find very awkward to do LOL:





What we call a Frenchbraid was a single cornrow going down the head, whether done your way or mine.


----------



## DrC

There are so many recipes for Henna, that I have no idea where to start.


----------



## NJoy

Nonie said:


> @Myjourney2009  I know that's what a lot of people think but a French braid to me and most definitions I have come across, is hair combined into one braid (Exhibit 1; Exhibit 2, Exhibit 3). In fact when I was growing up, most French braids I came across had the rope part of the braid out not in as in the image you refer to. So I grew up thinking a French braid is with the braid the other way--until I learned it was just a preference not the rule. The idea is just all hair in one braid going from the front to the back.
> 
> So cornrows to me are just braids that lie along your scalp in a row. We called them lines in my neck of the woods, until I learned the word cornrow. And some people like them with the rope outside, some like them with the rope inside.
> 
> Here's an example of how cornrows looked like when I was growing up and how my mom always did mine and how I learned to cornrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like this, which even to this day I find very awkward to do LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we call a Frenchbraid was a single cornrow going down the head, whether done your way or mine.


 
Doing my own hair, my cornrows always turn out as french braids.  But, looking at these pics, maybe it's not so bad.  Thanks for posting.  This gives me hope.


----------



## winona

Just got my hubby to do an impromptu length check and it looks like I got 2 inches since the middle of June  i cant wait to do the flat iron for a real one this week


----------



## Nonie

NJoy said:


> Doing my own hair, my cornrows always turn out as french braids.  But, looking at these pics, maybe it's not so bad.  Thanks for posting.  This gives me hope.


@NJoy, y'all are killing me calling a certain way of cornrowing "French braid"  

French braid is a single braid. But I know what you're saying Njoy. E'rybody and their baby mama call the way you and I braid, "French braid". erplexed

Ironically, at one definition of French braid, it's the other way of cornrowing that is shown as a demo of what French braiding/plaiting is:
http://www.oxfordadvancedlearnersdictionary.com/dictionary/french-plait


----------



## winona

Thank dontspeakdefeat  I just made my willie marrow into a seamless comb attachment and it was so easy


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I hope my hair thanks me in a bit when I go under the dryer..haven't done this in about a year..


----------



## belldandy

i hope my hair is growing....


----------



## divachyk

Today I'm using a mix and match of products that I'm trying to get rid of and wanted to know if they will play well with each other so....for the first time ever, I looked up almost every ingredient within the products I will use in today's wash session.  My goal is to understand ingredients thoroughly so I don't have to rely on others to help me in a pinch.


----------



## shasha8685

--I love feeling my hair on my back when I'm washing it. 

--Mission: Get rid of these products I don't use is going well. I used up that Mixed Chicks DC and am well on my way to finishing that TUB of Mizani Moisturefuse! 

--I hope this top knot bun turns out nicely. I needed to do a style that still allowed me to air dry my hair.


----------



## Embyra

Hempseed Oil

Organic Castor Oil

Dark Cocoa Butter

Broccoli Seed Oil

Monoi de Tahiti Oil

250ml Low-Profile Jars x2

Organic Fusion: VANILLA

Jojoba Wax

Bragg Liquid Aminos (trying cherry lola treatment)

SLIK STIK Crystal Diffuser (taren916 approved) 

HERCULES LARGE MAGIC STAR DETANGLING COMB

TWEEZERMAN CUTTING SHEARS

Pretty Polly fashion tights - Animal Print (to make my locsoc)

this months orders


----------



## Nonie

Embyra, you need an intervention! Wanna know what I've bought this month... Emergencee...only because I had a coupon and I just know I'll need to buy it down the road. And AO GPB coz I ran out. And I still wash/condish/ACV twice a week.


----------



## Lissa0821

Loving my hair the last few days!!!!


----------



## Embyra

Nonie said:


> Embyra, you need an intervention! Wanna know what I've bought this month... Emergencee...only because I had a coupon and I just know I'll need to buy it down the road. And AO GPB coz I ran out. And I still wash/condish/ACV twice a week.



Nonie i wanted to indulge and be upper elchelon like everyone else here


----------



## faithVA

I have to admit I love playing in my hair at times. I finished washing and styling my hair to get it out of the way and then I was sad


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> I briefly watched the vid and - 1) OT: I think her arms are nicely defined. 2) Wish I could wash my hair in the sink to keep from hopping in out of the shower (tried installing a shower wand thingy but didn't work) and 3) Although she's often criticized for how she combs, she only lost a little bit of hair. Heck, I lose more than that with proper technique. Perhaps length may have something to do with it. Not sure.



Agreed, I was surprised too about how much hair she lost.


----------



## youwillrise

twists in for 8 days now. 

planning to keep these in until friday and then wash/redo. 

since i'll be going back to my regular job soon and starting classes, twists will the style of life for me.   keeping them for 2 or 3 weeks at a time.


----------



## belldandy

Nonie said:


> @Embyra, you need an intervention! Wanna know what I've bought this month... Emergencee...only because I had a coupon and I just know I'll need to buy it down the road. And AO GPB coz I ran out. And I still wash/condish/ACV twice a week.



That's what i was thinking, but I was also jealous at all the hair stuff she bought..


----------



## belldandy

Ok so I cowashed today, detangled.  I drenched my hair wet hair in coconut oil.  Currently have it in a baggy/ghe.  I am going to overnight dc tonight if I don't get too lazy.  I will put NTM on my length with 1 egg mixed in for protein...no heat...rinse that out in the morning.


----------



## halee_J

What's up with these plastic caps I bought?! They aren't fitting as snug as I would like, these gaps are letting water from my hair drip down my face, very annoying...how much longer do I have for this DC? Ugh.


----------



## Nonie

Embyra, well then, you know I'd hate to get in the way of you being great. Knock yourself out. I don't know if I'll be worthy to talk to you anymore if you get all upper echelon on me. I's skurred of dem peeps. Just don't start typing all upper echelon tryna _promulgate your esoteric cogitation_ coz I'm not gonna know whatchu talmbout. Upper echelon folks scare me.  

belldandy, don't be jealous. Those upper echelon _wimens_ find no peace. I tell you it's better to stay small. Jealous peeps go after them with a vengeance.


----------



## Nonie

halee_J said:


> What's up with these plastic caps I bought?! They aren't fitting as snug as I would like, these gaps are letting water from my hair drip down my face, very annoying...how much longer do I have for this DC? Ugh.


halee_J
This is why you should save them for night baggying so you get some "breathing space" and use plastic shopping bags for DCing. You can tie them as tight as you need and then use them for litter...instead of having to wash or waste them--if you're the kind who uses caps once.


----------



## belldandy

Nonie said:


> @Embyra, well then, you know I'd hate to get in the way of you being great. Knock yourself out. I don't know if I'll be worthy to talk to you anymore if you get all upper echelon on me. I's skurred of dem peeps. Just don't start typing all upper echelon tryna _promulgate your esoteric cogitation_ coz I'm not gonna know whatchu talmbout. Upper echelon folks scare me.
> 
> @belldandy, don't be jealous. Those upper echelon _wimens_ find no peace. I tell you it's better to stay small. Jealous peeps go after them with a vengeance.




She needs to send my lower echelon *** some of those oils asap.


----------



## Embyra

Nonie said:


> Embyra, well then, you know I'd hate to get in the way of you being great. Knock yourself out. I don't know if I'll be worthy to talk to you anymore if you get all upper echelon on me. I's skurred of dem peeps. Just don't start typing all upper echelon tryna _promulgate your esoteric cogitation_ coz I'm not gonna know whatchu talmbout. Upper echelon folks scare me.
> 
> belldandy, don't be jealous. Those upper echelon _wimens_ find no peace. I tell you it's better to stay small. Jealous peeps go after them with a vengeance.





belldandy said:


> She needs to send my lower echelon *** some of those oils asap.



 im sitting here with the worse cramps but you both lifted my sprits

My upper echelon status wont last long ill be back to hardknock living tommo


----------



## LadyRaider

Proof that I suck. Too self-conscious to start my own thread. Okay... maybe there are extenuating circumstances?

The first two pics I had a lady back home professionally straighten my hair. The one tonight, I did myself. And I'm not that good! 

Would the whole big head/no neck/heavy shoulders thing be a factor? As I told Nonie, I thought my big head ate my neck. But now, as I am losing weight, I think my SHOULDERS might have eaten my neck... and now my shoulders are "lower" now that I have a bit more neck? Also, the shirt is a lot looser now than it was then. 

Help? I don't see how you put your hair up and not manipulate it at night before going to bed. I think that is my only crime, I think... manipulating it (braiding it) each night! Maybe too many wash n gos last year where the hair in the back was at my shoulders? 

I forgot that I did "big chop" in Sept. 2010, but I don't know how much relaxed hair was left at the back of my head... I don't know!


----------



## Myjourney2009

[B said:
			
		

> NJoy[/B];14014387]Doing my own hair, my cornrows always turn out as french braids.  But, looking at these pics, maybe it's not so bad.  Thanks for posting.  This gives me hope.



If you want them to remain cornrows you have to ensure that when you grab the hair your fingers are going *under* the previous pieces. A cornrow done small (many of them or one large one) is also called an under braid.

http://www.youtube.com/user/GirlsLoveYourCurls#p/search/0/05uEKM7MFQM 


A french-braid aka *over braid* keeps the hands and fingers going over the hair pieces this is why the braid ends up flat to the scalp. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jenZ8Pny6FI

Many of them or one large one going down the head will result in a frenchbraid 

The positioning of the fingers is what will change the outcome of the braid.


----------



## snugglez41685

On my vacation last week i officially fell in love with my hair just the way it is,natural. This is a big stepping stone for me,yeahhh!

Sent from my Vortex


----------



## ms.tatiana

New install


----------



## Nonie

^^^Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute! ms.tatiana I'm loving you coz of the flow of pics.


----------



## Nonie

LadyRaider, you're a foo-el! I need to come back tomorrow and read your entire post. You killed me talmbout neck swallowing.  You know I get all ugly and unladylike when you bring that dumb talk up.... 

I'm going to bed on that note.


----------



## LushLox

Note to self, don't attempt to try a new product or technique on your hair when you're planning to go out.


----------



## Softerlove

This florida weather messed my ends up.  Now I need a trim before ssk's are the death of my hair...dammit.
Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## Aireen

I just want to wish everyone in this thread a happy hair journey. Hope that you're retaining and loving your hair this year.


----------



## BillsBackerz67

Just about back to full shoulder length . Prob wont be cutting my hair back to a bob for awhile. Styling options are really limited.


----------



## LadyRaider

Nonie. Thank you. I look forward to hearing from you. I guess I should make my own thread, but I'm kinda scared to do that out here in the big world! I like the small cuddly cave of the H and F Forum.


----------



## LushLox

Duplicate post


----------



## missjones

Ecostyler is not my friend right now for defining my curls . I guess I'll try applying more. I feel awkward today because my hair is like a fuzzy afro


----------



## Nonie

LadyRaider said:


> Proof that I suck. Too self-conscious to start my own thread. Okay... maybe there are extenuating circumstances?
> 
> The first two pics I had a lady back home professionally straighten my hair. The one tonight, I did myself. And I'm not that good!
> 
> Would the whole big head/no neck/heavy shoulders thing be a factor? As I told @Nonie, I thought my big head ate my neck. But now, as I am losing weight, I think my SHOULDERS might have eaten my neck... and now my shoulders are "lower" now that I have a bit more neck? Also, the shirt is a lot looser now than it was then.
> 
> Help? I don't see how you put your hair up and not manipulate it at night before going to bed. I think that is my only crime, I think... manipulating it (braiding it) each night! Maybe too many wash n gos last year where the hair in the back was at my shoulders?
> 
> I forgot that I did "big chop" in Sept. 2010, but I don't know how much relaxed hair was left at the back of my head... I don't know!



LadyRaider OK, first of all your shoulders didn't gobble your neck. 

Now, here's what I see, in both the photos taken in 2010, your hands are raised. When that happens, the lines on your t-shirt move up too. So both the photos in 2010 while not touching the #3 line are probably more at #2 line than approaching #3. In the third photo, your shoulders are down...so your shirt is not raised and neither are the lines, and look, you're at #4. So clearly your hair is growing. Another way to look at it, is if the top of your head in the last pic was at the same level as that in the middle pic, you'd see the increase in length better.

IMO braiding your hair every night is not too much manipulation. Not braiding it would be inviting tangles that will require a lot of time detangling which amounts to a lot of manipulation and probably breakage.


----------



## LadyRaider

Thank you, Nonie. I know my hair is longer in a lot of little ways. Like The pony tail I can make now. Or when I braid my hair in two (prairie french braids? - that is the term I saw on LHCF) braids and crisscross the ends, The ends almost wrap around to the front of my head now. 

I think perhaps though I need to do a better job of keeping my hair off my shoulders. I feel as if the sides of my hair are as long or longer than it was when I chopped off almost two inches of relaxed hair last September. But I don't know if I have that much progress in the back, where there wasn't much relaxed hair left at all. 

I never thought about the position of my arms. Thank you.


----------



## BreeNique

*sigh* I miss my old hair, the hair i had in high school (it was about bsl). i didn't realize how long it was until I BC'd to EL on graduation day (i wanted a SERIOUS change).

Now, about 3 years, 4 more haircuts (had I stopped I'd probably be bsl again now, after my BC to EL), I'm at SL, with 2 inches of relaxed ends left. Let's see what happens. I like, hell, I love my natural hair, now it's just a matter of figuring out how/ when to comb it, and it's protien needs. I'm sure it needs a bit more protien, just haven't figured out what type. I don't think I'm damaged enough for Aphogee, so i suppose NTM masque, or monthly protien concoctions will have to do the trick.

ho hum.

slow growin' all the way back to natural bsl!!! <3 

bn


----------



## chevere62

Okay so I had the strangest hair dream last night. I was straightening my hair for a contest. Basically the girl with the best hairdo was going to win a prize. So I was going to rock my giant puff so I was lightly flat ironing my hair out and for some reason I actually straightened the front fully out. Well it reached all the way down to my hip. I was all scared and excited but for some reason the back would not fully straighten. All of the shrinkage (the back of my hair is a tighter pattern than the rest) was preventing my hair from getting straight so I couldn't see if my hair was all hip length. Then there was a stylist there saying oh girl let me even you up a bit...


----------



## newnyer

I think I am sprung on LHCF for real.  I can't even think about buying a hair product, vitamin, tool, etc without doing a quick search on here first. I was sitting in my local GNC for an extra 30 minutes because my phone was acting up and couldn't gain access to the forum.  Chile, what have ya'll done to me??? 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Nix08

Must clarify this week!  Co washing is so addictive


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

newnyer said:


> I think I am sprung on LHCF for real.  I can't even think about buying a hair product, vitamin, tool, etc without doing a quick search on here first. I was sitting in my local GNC for an extra 30 minutes because my phone was acting up and couldn't gain access to the forum.  Chile, what have ya'll done to me???
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide



I cosign 100%


----------



## adamson

I think I'm going to do kinky twists before school starts... but I want them to be the same length and texture as my hair. Hmmm...


----------



## NikkiQ

Gonna cowash today, detangle and braid my hair back up. I'm liking this Celie braid schedule I got going on.


----------



## NappyNelle

I'm sick but I'm all up in these MTM/ Enso threads.


----------



## Darenia

I am really feeling my natural hair right now. Love Love Love it.  I even like the strange looks I get from people (especially AAs). It ain't bad enough that my hair is natural which is unusual in these parts but I know I look like Maxwell back in the day.


----------



## winona

I went in for vitamins and I ended up in the oils   I <3 oils  I havent had Wheat Germ Oil for a couple of months I think I am going to mix WGO, Rice Bran, and Castor Oil to seal  I have way to many concoctions to use for sealing; I dont even wash/coWash my hair that much.


----------



## divachyk

NappyNelle - feel better


----------



## Lissa0821

I realize my hair seems to look and stay moisturized much longer when I sit under my steamer on high.  But good lord, it gets SO HOT!!!!!  I now use ear covers and it seems to be much more tolerable.  I can't adjust the height of the hood, somehow this portion of steamer is stuck in place.


----------



## faithVA

I was looking forward to longer hair so I could bun. But I don't think I will be a bunner. When I wear a puff or pull my hair on top of my head by the end of the work day my scalp is bothering me. And I can't wait to get home and take my hair down. No bunning challenge for me


----------



## winona

I am going to miss working out with my hubby  It was fun while it lasted now we will be on different schedules until school is out.


----------



## LadyRaider

Okay... operation keep my hair off my shoulders begins today. 
I'm gonna wear OUT the sideways banana clip puff!

My hair is too short for cute buns. I think there is a prejudice on this site and on you tube for girls with shoulder length hair that can't/won't wear weaves, wigs, and braids. Grrrrr.

I'm going to wear my hair in puffs or french braids until October 1st!  

I will continue to braid my hair up most evenings with moisture and sealing. 
I will continue to wash/condition after Thursday night Water Bootcamp and on Sunday afternoon do the wash/deep condition thing. 

I may do the quick cowash thing on other days in the morning for a wash and go puff! Otherwise they will be braid out puffs. 

Wish me luck!!!! I want to get to APL sooooooooo bad!!!


----------



## divachyk

I might should/could post this in the dumb section but I'll post it here first. How do you all sweep up all stray hairs on a tile floor? No matter how much I sweep, there's always a small showing of a few stray hairs. What's the trick to having no random hair in sight? Why is this important? Well, for the wrong reasons. One would think for cleanliness...although that's a part of it it, it's not the only reason. I look on the floor for random hairs to ensure I'm not getting breakage BUT I can never tell sometimes because of the random strays that are left behind each time I sweep. My floor hair are like dust bunnies, they just pop up out of nowhere.


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> I might should/could post this in the dumb section but I'll post it here first. How do you all sweep up all stray hairs on a tile floor? No matter how much I sweep, there's always a small showing of a few stray hairs. What's the trick to having no random hair in sight? Why is this important? Well, for the wrong reasons. One would think for cleanliness...although that's a part of it it, it's not the only reason. I look on the floor for random hairs to ensure I'm not getting breakage BUT I can never tell sometimes because of the random strays that are left behind each time I sweep. My floor hair are like dust bunnies, they just pop up out of nowhere.



Use a damp mop this will ensure you have caught all the hairs when you "sweep"

also try to delegate a room or two where you comb your hair.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Wrapping my bob is confusing lol, and youtube ain't helping make it any easier lol


----------



## Myjourney2009

I donot feel like washing my hair, talk about lazy. I TU in two weeks good grief I feel like this relaxer flew by.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> I donot feel like washing my hair, talk about lazy. I TU in two weeks good grief I feel like this relaxer flew by.



Me either. I think I will tomorrow or Wednesday. I love washing my hair but the laziness is getting to me.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> Me either. I think I will tomorrow or Wednesday. I love washing my hair but the laziness is getting to me.



Yeah

I think I'm a bit sick of this hair thing.

ETA: It could be because I just want more length already. The length I am now has been pretty much how long my hair has always been as a relaxed head. I once had it a bit longer but it was chopped off by a shs real quick.

I'm sure I will feel better once I have longer hair


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> Yeah
> 
> I think I'm a bit sick of this hair thing.
> 
> ETA: It could be because I just want more length already. The length I am now has been pretty much how long my hair has always been as a relaxed head. I once had it a bit longer but it was chopped off by a shs real quick.
> 
> I'm sure I will feel better once I have longer hair



Yeah I know, waiting for growth is the most boring/frustrating thing about my hair journey. I'm not asking for long hair instantaneously either but 2-3 inches/month would be awesome.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> Yeah I know, waiting for growth is the most boring/frustrating thing about my hair journey. I'm not asking for long hair instantaneously either but 2-3 inches/month would be awesome.





yeah that and the fact that my hair is so many different textures from trying to get this self relaxing thing right.


ugh I am not looking forward to my next relaxer


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> yeah that and the fact that my hair is so many different textures from trying to get this self relaxing thing right.
> 
> 
> ugh I am not looking forward to my next relaxer



I wish I could self-relax but I'm not into taking such a big risk just quite yet.


----------



## kupenda

I'm enjoying this hhj . I love watching how my hair responds to certain products and ingredients. And the way rinsing with cool/cold water is absolutely fundamental and completely normal to me. The temp doesn't bother me at all. I love reading product descriptions and analyzing hair. I love predicting the length of my hair in so and so amount of months. I love cowashing with a passion. And I absolutely loooovvveee hiding my hair. Not for growth reasons, but for variety. It's like my own lil secret heheheee...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Myjourney2009

Aireen said:


> I wish I could self-relax but I'm not into taking such a big risk just quite yet.




I did not have this much trouble self relaxing when I used no lye relaxers. I will get it right.


----------



## Aireen

Myjourney2009 said:


> I did not have this much trouble self relaxing when I used no lye relaxers. I will get it right.



You will! Practice makes perfect! 

I got up and washed my hair btw, squeaky clean.


----------



## Aireen

Can't wait for my bangs to reach past the awkward stage and get to my chin. I'd like it to be MBL like the rest of my hair but I'll be patient. They're at the top of my lips right now, just a couple more inches to go.


----------



## Kurlee

i get shrinkage when my hair is straight .  As the days go by and I sweat here and there my roots curl up and my hair is slowly traveling up my back.  Very irritating.


----------



## NJoy

The detangling nightmare is over!  3 days of detangling.  I still need to assess for damage but, it's good to know that even tho I've been neglecting my hair, there has been growth.  Let's see how much of that growth is still on my head tho.


----------



## likeacharm

Am I the only one around here that loves CD Monoi repair shampoo and hair mask? I hate the other CD products that I've tried, but I'm so glad I gave these new products a chance. I've been using them all summer and they have helped my hair recover from my neglect and use of the tangle teaser this past spring. I've never have one product significantly increase both moisture and strength in my hair. The hair mask also makes my new growth easier to comb and less prone to tangle. These are staples for me now.


----------



## shasha8685

Earrings just may be the best thing to ever happen to my buns!

I had been feeling plain Jane-ish since I've been bunning and I'm finding that it's due to lack of accessorizing. 


Who knew?


----------



## cocosweet

Last night for the first time, I successfully cornrowed my own hair. Completely utilitarian style to allow for greater ease of sulfur mix application. The parts are wonky because my combs were MIA and had to use my fingers. But the braids are lying flat. Yay!


----------



## divachyk

Hello ladies~just briefly stopping by to see how everyone is doing.

Myjourney2009 - it's time for your TU already?? Wow, time has flown right on by.

Aireen and Myjourney2009 - I've been lazy lately also. My weekly washing has slipped to about an 1.5 week average. If I'm being super lazy, I won't wash until I see an increase in shedding or my scalp gets itchy.


----------



## halee_J

Ugh! Co-washing is always so hit and miss with me. What gives?! Just when I think I've figured out what my hair likes for cowashing it changes its mind  my hair ends up feeling coated and gumy and I have to shampoo and DC anyway....I've been going to the beach more often, I'd like to not have to shampoo my hair so much...I'll keep trying.


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Hello ladies~just briefly stopping by to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> Myjourney2009 - it's time for your TU already?? Wow, time has flown right on by.
> 
> Aireen and Myjourney2009 - I've been lazy lately also. My weekly washing has slipped to about an 1.5 week average. If I'm being super lazy, I won't wash until I see an increase in shedding or my scalp gets itchy.



Nah, I'm not even bothering to wait, divachyk. That's why I washed, I made a blog post on what I wanted to improve on until my next relaxer and treating myscalp better was one. I have to wash before it itches.


----------



## Embyra

My shears and comb have arrived!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm actually looking forward to getting an install done. I need a break from my hair for a while. Obsessing over it lately and the lack of growth is starting to consume a little bit too much of my time. Hiding it may just be what the doctor ordered for me


----------



## belldandy

okay so drenching my hair in coconut oil every night is a winner.  It is like a baggy/ghe every day, which has softened up my new growth.  in the morning when I rinse my hair for a co-wash, it is an oil rinse as well.  i don't even have to de-tangle, the water and oil does that for me.  if I decide to shampoo, well my pre-poo is already on my hair.  i hope i can get similar results with other oils. if not, i will definitely keep buying coconut oil.


----------



## Damaged but not out

My mud wash is in my hair, about to go wash it out( left it in for 45 mins)

My leave in is made ( aloe,flax,slippery elm plus eo's)

tea rinse ready to be administered

Its been a good mixing day.


----------



## Aireen

Okay I tried the Roux and it's good. Not something I'd keep permanently, maybe something I'll buy at times when I feel like my hair really needs something a bit... different. It's not great on its own but I think it'll be awesome combined with another conditioner or as a followup. I wanted to use the two I tried out on their own before I ruled them out to be combined with something. Next wash I'll use them after Silk Elements or Silk Dreams if the package comes. Excited!  I don't know when I'll get around to using the Roux Mendex though...


----------



## Embyra

I really want to try alot of these natural brands but they arent readily avaliable here and if they are there is always a price hike along with shipping 


forget that going to start making my own stuff yup


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I chickened out and didnt get that trim last week...will try again on Sat..last time I got a "trim" I lost 4 inches on the left, 2 on the right...now that it has grown out, Im ready to have nice blunt ends

Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Looks like it's another deep condition night.

OT: Aireen: today i had TWO boba teas. It was that kind of day..


----------



## Damaged but not out

I've run out of my aubrey- clean rinse http://www.aubrey-organics.com/ProductInfo/004.aspx which i used as a final rinse. 

So i'm going to make one, I have this http://www.lilyofthedesert.com/our_products/item/herbal-stomach-formula/16
 and i think i'm going to add 1 tsp of acv( not too sure about this and the aloe, will research this step a bit more), 1tsp of witch hazel and 4oz of peppermint and thyme tea.


----------



## seventiesbaby

going to youtube to find out how to make this aloe juice from the leaf..hope sis was right about this.


----------



## newnyer

Good news:  Think I'm getting a touch up tomorrow so no more fighting with NG.  Might even get my first texlax.

Bad news:  All I can think about is scratching my darn scalp. I just washed you this weekend! I know it's all in my head! You don't really itch!


----------



## Aireen

Anakinsmomma said:


> Looks like it's another deep condition night.
> 
> OT: Aireen: today i had TWO boba teas. It was that kind of day..



Anakinsmomma, lucky! I haven't had boba in so long!  What flavour?  Definitely need to get a strawberry milk tea from Ten Ren soon.


----------



## halee_J

I feel like relaxing. I won't though. Even if I do end this transition, I want to be at least 1 yr post.


----------



## belldandy

Not hair related but I am really craving a wawa hoagie.  well the protein would help my hair grow.


----------



## divachyk

I just want to publicly thank Myjourney2009 for reminding me that protein is not my enemy and for introducing to Millcreek Biotin. Love that stuff! I used it tonight to moisturize. 

belldandy, beautiful hair in your siggy.

Aireen, I need to establish a real blog but just don't feel that I have enough time to mess with it.


----------



## divachyk

belldandy said:


> Not hair related but I am really craving a wawa hoagie.  well the protein would help my hair grow.


What is a "wawa" hoagie?


----------



## belldandy

divachyk said:


> What is a "wawa" hoagie?



Wawa is a convenience store chain that exists only in the north eastern US 

a hoagie is a sandwich on a roll, I guess they call them "subs" in other places

it's funny how regional terms are!


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> I just want to publicly thank Myjourney2009 for reminding me that protein is not my enemy and for introducing to Millcreek Biotin. Love that stuff! I used it tonight to moisturize.
> 
> belldandy, beautiful hair in your siggy.
> 
> Aireen, I need to establish a real blog but just don't feel that I have enough time to mess with it.



divachyk
I'm glad it is working for you. I wish others would understand that just because protein is in a product does not mean that it has to be followed up with hrs long DC's. The little bit of protein helps the hair stay balanced. 

For my dd's hair I switch btwn the Millcreek Biotin and Keratin as LEAVE-ins


----------



## Myjourney2009

STill havent washed my hair. Good grief what is happening to me.


----------



## divachyk

Myjourney2009 - I joked a few days ago that I'm turning into a human, becoming normal again since I'm not being focusing on all things hair.  You're up to 35 blog entries? Gone giryal.


----------



## Myjourney2009

divachyk said:


> Myjourney2009 - I joked a few days ago that I'm turning into a human, becoming normal again since I'm not being focusing on all things hair.  *You're up to 35 blog entries*? Gone giryal.




Yeah, but I'm running out of hair ideas. The next entries will be further apart.


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Aireen, I need to establish a real blog but just don't feel that I have enough time to mess with it.



Make one, divachyk. Same time you spend here, you can split that time and write posts when LHCF has a slow week.


----------



## SuchaLady

I really envy Amber Rose and her non existent hair issues. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Aireen

SuchaLady said:


> I really envy Amber Rose and her non existent hair issues.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Aireen

My nails are growing rapidly and are super strong too! I hope my new growth is just as resilient.


----------



## Embyra

I cant wait till my hair stuff gets here i really want to give myself a good trim .....cherry lola treatment.......and try diffusing


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I kinda wanna try hair vitamins.  See if it works for me.

I'm only 5 months post but its starting to take me longer to do my hair in the mornings.  I just do wash n go's every day, but I guess because I have a bit more length, I have to take more time to work with it.  

I can't wait til my hair grows back.  I love that my hair is still easy to manage but I still have moments of insecurity every now and again.  It's like I don't have my hair to hide behind like I did before.


----------



## NJoy

My dd BC'd last night.  Very courageous and very inspiring.


----------



## BreeNique

so. 
i think i'm officially over my Denman.

it's pulling out my hair/ breaking it. I think it's because I use it on wet hair, and my hair when wet is not kind...so i suppose i'll put it on the shelf/ PUT IT DOWN, and stick with my shower comb for now/ thorough detangling with shower comb.

wompwomp.

b


----------



## winona

NJoy that is very courageous.  I was scared to death


----------



## NikkiQ

My 6 months natural mark is coming up on the 25th. Man time just FLEW by!


----------



## Kerryann

i have no desire to str8en for these length checks in these challenges uuuggghhh its too much work wth im growing yes im a little past shoulder length now wth am i going to do with wl hair when the time comes uuuuuuggggghhhhh


----------



## Kerryann

by the way i can get to my freaking scalp and i refuse to try


----------



## shasha8685

Is it bad that I plan my outfits for the day right down to the hair?


Like today, I decided that a bun wouldn't look good with the outfit I'm wearing today but my Tammy half wig would look better.  I was right in that assertion but I'm just mad I planned it out like that lol.


----------



## -PYT

My mom went and got shaped up yesterday and told the barber she wants to grow her hair long.  He tells her “well just come to me every two weeks to get those dead ends off”    UM, no, BooBoo.  Wouldn’t that be shaving off her progress?  Why would dead ends reappear every two weeks?  I swear LHCF has given me some common sense when it comes to these stylists.  I got shaped up after my BC a year and a half ago and haven’t been to a stylist since and I’m  pushing shoulder length!  Baby Bye!


----------



## Lissa0821

I have been thinking about switching to a no lye relaxer because I have used ORS lye relaxer since joining this forum and results can be inconsistent.  Sometimes its too straight or too under processed  and I am over it.  Plus, I think my hair has thinned out as well.  I have spent time looking up reviews on the forum and thought I was well armed to purchase a no lye relaxer today.  I went to the beauty supply store and was totally overwhelmed by the selection of relaxers.  I just did not have any peace about any kit I picked up so I am holding off touching up my hair for a while. 

I never thought I would ever say this but I am "TIRED" of relaxing my hair.  My birthday is Sunday and I will be 41, I have been relaxing my hair since I was 13.  Right now at this moment, I have no desire to put another relaxer in my head nor do I even want to think about transitioning either.


----------



## OrangeMoon

I greased my scalp last night with something I shouldn't have used because it contained petroleum jelly, mineral oil and LHCF knows what but my scalp feels so much better and has some act right today.  *evil laugh*


----------



## hair4romheaven

*LONG VENT!* SOooo I went to the Derm. today. He is suppose to be a world renowned derm. here in Atlanta. Created his own hair product etc... Anyway I get in the office the nurse ask why I am there. I tell her my hair is thinning. She looked at my hair and laugh. Mind you I am not in the best of moods considering everything going on. So I say "whats so funny nurse lady? She replies girl you have so much hair like for two people there are people that come here with real hair issues. Only if you knew. When I get mad I sweat above my lip instantly. She saw that and tried to clean it up. I just looked at her and asked her politely to please leave the room and send a competent nurse in. She apologized numerous times and I blank stare her like she was stupid let her finish and asked her to "please leave, send another nurse and close the door behind you. PLease and thank you! The other nurse came in and knew what was up and was very nice. Doc came in with the same B.S. you have so much hair whats your problem. I start to section my hair to show the thinning spots. HE & THE NURSE WAS AMAZED! HE said he would've never though to see my scalp so thin but with hair so thick. I got nervous because they were discrediting what I'm experiencing. I SEE IT & now they DO TO!  HE then told me it looks like thinning due to stress. Nothing medical no scarring. In fact he told me in some places I have 3 strands to 1 follicule. He gave me lots of samples since I have no insurance. The "nice" nurse called me after I left he office and told me I can come back to get more samples she will put a BOX to the side for me so I don't have to spend money on prescriptions. YEa aaight nice clean up. Lord thank you for renewing my mind and allowing me to not spit fire and to refrain from kicking A$$ when its clearly needed. AMEN


----------



## ms.tatiana

My co-workers just kept on going on about how I cut my hair from my Yasmine to this new Bob I have and how they love it, then I finally said it wasn't my hair trying to explain that its a weave and then they said well isn't that expensive to change your hair every week and I said yeah it can be, but I like to look good.

Next time/weave I'll just say thank you keep it pushing and show up with a straight weave in 2 weeks lol


----------



## adamson

nvm - I need something new to do with my hair because kinky twists don't look real enough -__-

I need to look at new protective styles - hair porn time!


----------



## SherylsTresses

So happy my DH is an IT geek.  My favorite youtube vids are stored "permanently" on my iPhone and I watch youtube videos on the large flat screen tv in the livingroom.


----------



## missjones

I can't wait to go home and watch hair videos on YT.


----------



## adamson

missjones said:


> I can't wait to go home and watch hair videos on YT.



Just looked at your fotki - love your BC'd hair


----------



## Myjourney2009

I think I am going to TU this weekend at 10 weeks post. Its not that I'm having trouble its just I want to reach a more consistent texture a lot sooner. 

I think once I have more hair that is consistent then I will go back to 12 weeks.

I already have a little over an inch in the back so I am not worried about overlap.

Decisions decisions


----------



## SheenaVee

I don't get when people say, "I don't like people touching my hair coz I don't know where someone's hands have been."

I mean, I get it that you may not want people to touch your hair, but so what if someone's hand may not exactly be clean when they touch your hair? lol. It's not like they're touching your face. Does it really matter if it gets a few germs on it? I'm sure your hands collect more germs during the day than your hair would if someone happened to touch it.

I've always wondered this.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

Can my long and extra wide curlformers hurry up and get here so I can try out a ponytail curlformer set already. I've had this idea in my head for two weeks and I need to try it out already!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Just did an oil rinse for the first time. In love!!!!!


----------



## bb09

shasha8685 said:


> Earrings just may be the best thing to ever happen to my buns!
> 
> I had been feeling plain Jane-ish since I've been bunning and I'm finding that it's due to lack of accessorizing.
> 
> 
> Who knew?


@shasha8685 -wow, really? What kind of earrings? 
I never accessorise mine either, but I get what you mean about buns looking plain Jane-ish sometimes.


----------



## shasha8685

bb09 said:


> shasha8685 -wow, really? What kind of earrings?
> I never accessorise mine either, but I get what you mean about it looking plain Jane-ish.



bb09  I've mainly been getting earring at Forever 21, Rue 21, and Charming Charlies if that's any indication as to what they look like lol.

So far have mainly have hoop earrings, a pair of disc earrings, and this other pair where I can't really describe the shape but they dangle. Basically, I'm not wearing studs


----------



## bb09

shasha8685 said:


> @bb09 I've mainly been getting earring at Forever 21, Rue 21, and Charming Charlies if that's any indication as to what they look like lol.
> 
> So far have mainly have hoop earrings, a pair of disc earrings, and this other pair where I can't really describe the shape but they dangle. *Basically, I'm not wearing studs*


@shasha8685 -lol ^^. Thank you. I've never heard of Rue 21 or Charming Charlies, but we do have Forever 21 here (UK).

I had to google disc earrings. They are gorgeous.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Just took my braids out and washed my hair!  It felt soooo good!  I missed not using my ACV mixture but I'm going to see how long I can go without it.


----------



## SuchaLady

Got my ORS Edge Control! Hope I get good results. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Embyra

When i was relaxed people thought i wore a weave

Now im natural people still dont think its mine


----------



## Imani

In light of all of these thread here and in OT about whether natural, specifically 4b naturals get male attention, it will be real interesting to see how it goes whenever I finally decided to wear my hair out. 

I am currently just way to busy and lazy to do anything w/my hair except slap on a wig. And also no idea what to do to it and suck at styling hair in general. Maybe I will try some twists or a twist out or something Labor Day wknd since I don't have any plans thus far. I did a twist out back when I was transitioning and not even NL yet and it almost sorta kinda tried to be cute for like 1/2 a day, lol.


----------



## Shadiyah

wow!!!! 245 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

Embrya No one believes I'm relaxed. Smh. I thought it was a pretty distinct look between the two types of hair. Obviously not. 



Embyra said:


> When i was relaxed people thought i wore a weave
> 
> Now im natural people still dont think its mine





Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## leiah

I cant wait until I use up all of these crappy conditioners.  Im buying a bucket of the good stuff and never trying anything else ever!
Luckily my husband uses the worst one


----------



## divachyk

leiah said:


> I cant wait until I use up all of these crappy conditioners.  Im buying a bucket of the good stuff and never trying anything else ever!
> *Luckily my husband uses the worst one*


Mine does too


----------



## winona

To my banana clip lovers  Has anyone used this one by Nickashop

http://www.nickashop.com/hair/accessory/hair-accessory/pinccat-01/hair-pin/p090-788.html

I like that it is round but I cant find dimensions


----------



## newnyer

I'm so confused on the concept of bunning with a banana clip without using 1000 pins to secure it. I have those mini spin pins (which are great btw) but I still can't wrap my brain around making a neat bun with the clip. Maybe I just don't have enough hair yet.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Tried something different with my hair... pretty sure I look like Fredrick Douglass.    Thankfully I only work 6 hours today then this mess will be covered with a baseball cap while I run.


----------



## Nix08

Hilarity at my local BSS  The owner didn't like the way the woman spoke to him and he told her the item she wanted to buy was no longer for sale


----------



## missjones

I can't wait to try my SM curl enhancing smoothie again today for my WnG


----------



## winona

I forgot why I said I wasnt going to use WGO o m g this stuff stank  I am going to try and mask it with more fragrance oil


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Last night I prepped my hair for a nice overnight DC. I used an ORS  pack and I decided to add some of my Joico Moisture Conditioner to bulk it up. I applied the product and thought it was weird that they wouldn't blend, but I just slapped it in my hair and went to sleep.

Well imagine my HORROR when I woke up this morning to a matted mess! I accidentally added SHAMPOO to my DC erplexed  

Thank God today is my day off, so I spent a few hours lounging with my actual DC in my hair.


----------



## NJoy

3-day old twists clipped up with a flexi 8.  This was never intended to be a style but ended up this way from my 3-day detangling session.  Went shopping for jeans and never received SO many compliments on my hair.  Wow!


----------



## Dreamer48

I always do the most boring styles. I need a hairstyle bootcamp.


----------



## Embyra

*talks to self*.....you will NEVER be a 30 min wash de-tangle condition style girl...... and you damn well know the more sections are better for your hair quit messing around with 4 sections you saw the difference with 6 didn't you!


----------



## Myjourney2009

Today was a good day to go to the beauty supply store.

I got a 20% off coupon so I saved $10 woohooo


----------



## Myjourney2009

I will be pushing my relaxer back to Sept 16, 2011 just so I can have a fresh relaxer for my 1 year later reveal. I hope things turn out well.


----------



## Embyra

Sometimes when i read certain threads about EXTRA naturals i feel like to slap some relaxer in their face


----------



## winona

Yea  After a trim I am still a little over an inch for the last 2 months. I am glad I am retaining even with trims


----------



## Nix08

Embyra said:


> Sometimes when i read certain threads about EXTRA naturals i feel like to slap some relaxer in their face



This made me laugh so hard I snorted like a pig


----------



## Embyra

Nix08 said:


> This made me laugh so hard I snorted like a pig




 i sworry  but they make me sick for real


----------



## -PYT

Wearing a twistout tomorrow for my last day at work.  Gotta leave em when I'm extra cute!    Had another random thought but I forgot......:scratchch


----------



## Myjourney2009

I tried the old Elasta Qp conditioning shampoo. This BSS had the large ones on the shelf. I like it a lot I am going to purchase the last ones. I like it better than MIzani detangling shampoo, the mizani was extremelly hard to wash out and it is alot more expensive I did not need alot either 

My comb went through my 10 weeks post NG in the shower like a hot knife through butter.

I am sitting here now with Africas best detangling conditioner letting my hair dry.


----------



## shasha8685

As soon as I forget how long my hair is, my cheerleaders sit in amazement as I unfurl my bun. 


...it's the little things that make me happy.....


----------



## Angelicus

Purchased garlic-infused avocado oil from a vendor that lives in my apartment complex. The oil stinks to high heaven. It almost smells worse than amla oil. My hair better be knee length when I am done.


----------



## NikkiQ

Angelicus said:


> Purchased garlic-infused avocado oil from a vendor that lives in my apartment complex. The oil stinks to high heaven. It almost smells worse than amla oil. My hair better be knee length when I am done.



Oh God I didn't think anything smelled worse than Amla oil. I did a happy dance when I finally used all mine up lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## newnyer

Maybe the hair gods haven't blessed me with long tresses because they know i'd use my power for evil. I might break my neck with all the swanging i'd be doing if I had long hair. PS? Chile pleaz, I'd wear my hair down even to bed so I can feel it lay across my chest. Lol!  Maybe they think given a few more months, I'll be more humble if given the gift of NG.  Yea- that's it- the hair gods know what's best for me. 

Just kidding- I'm ready for it now! 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## divachyk

newnyer - OT: I wish I could sing. I'd be _sanging up a storm_ (southern slang) if I had a nice voice. God knew not to give me that voice because I'd be just running folk crazy. I'd break out in song on a whim and folk would be giving me the major side eye for that.


----------



## Incognitus

^^Girl, this is me too!


----------



## winona

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];14046029]Oh God I didn't think anything smelled worse than Amla oil. I did a happy dance when I finally used all mine up lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



Ha you should smell Neem oil  OMG it stank something fierce but it definitely has been good to my scalp.


----------



## Myjourney2009

winona said:


> Ha you should smell *Neem oil*  OMG it stank something fierce but it definitely has been good to my scalp.



I purchased that stuff for my daughters excema. I used it 2 nights and then trashed it.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

My bestie and I are going to Vegas tomorrow for a weekend of FUN.  My hair will be in the tightest and neatest puff ever....  Shoooot, my eyes are going to be chinking.    It won't hurt though because I will be so drunk that I can't feel my face.


----------



## divachyk

Myjourney2009 said:


> I tried the old Elasta Qp conditioning shampoo. This BSS had the large ones on the shelf. I like it a lot I am going to purchase the last ones. I like it better than MIzani detangling shampoo, the mizani was extremelly hard to wash out and it is alot more expensive I did not need alot either
> 
> My comb went through my 10 weeks post NG in the shower like a hot knife through butter.
> 
> I am sitting here now with Africas best detangling conditioner letting my hair dry.


Myjourney2009 - is it the listed as for relaxed hair? If so, it gets a thumbs up from me. I like  that one.



winona said:


> To my banana clip lovers  Has anyone used this one by Nickashop
> 
> http://www.nickashop.com/hair/accessory/hair-accessory/pinccat-01/hair-pin/p090-788.html
> 
> I like that it is round but I cant find dimensions


winona - I have not. I have some that are roughly 3 inches and my hair started to get twisted up in the hinge. I've upgraded to some clips that are slightly larger. Think they are 5 inches.


----------



## Myjourney2009

[B said:
			
		

> winona[/B];14039657]To my banana clip lovers  Has anyone used this one by Nickashop
> 
> http://www.nickashop.com/hair/accessory/hair-accessory/pinccat-01/hair-pin/p090-788.html
> 
> I like that it is round but I cant find dimensions




I saw them in the BSS and they look pretty small. They may be good for someone with fine hair.


----------



## Myjourney2009

[B said:
			
		

> divachyk[/B];14046861]Myjourney2009 - is it the listed as for relaxed hair? If so, it gets a thumbs up from me. I like  that one.
> 
> 
> winona - I have not. I have some that are roughly 3 inches and my hair started to get twisted up in the hinge. I've upgraded to some clips that are slightly larger. Think they are 5 inches.




Nope its the one listed as *creme *conditioning shampoo; its milder than the one you mentioned. Its the old formula not the new formula, the wording is only black and white.

Its in this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS1w9E8S1ls

I only plan on using it when I am "9-when I relax" weeks post so I will have it for a loooonnnng time. It doesnt lather a whole lot but its still very good. I do a more cleansing shampoo with my Paul Mitchell 3 shampoo first to make sure all residue is off my hair prior to using the Elasta QP creme shampoo.

The Africas best conditioner did not leave my relaxed hair super moisturized because of the collagen but it left my NG incredibly moist and seperated once dry. After my hair was fairly dried I applied my beloved Jessicurl Aloeba conditioner to my relaxed and ng my feels fab today, and NO breakage.


----------



## Nix08

Myjourney2009 said:


> I saw them in the BSS and they look pretty small. They may be good for someone with fine hair.



winona, @Myjourney2009 is right...I have fine hair and the 3 1/2" banana clips work best for me.


----------



## SheenaVee

When I get people asking me questions about my regimen and what products I use I feel like such a disappointment! lol. Because I just use any random shampoo that my mum buys, I rarely deep condition, I don't use oils because they do nothing for my hair except make it feel greasy, I don't even use a leave in. 

So I'm just like, Um... err... uh... well, I um, co wash, leave a bit of conditioner in my hair and then style with gel. I shampoo once a week.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Sheena284 said:


> When I get people asking me questions about my regimen and what products I use I feel like such a disappointment! lol. Because I just use any random shampoo that my mum buys, I rarely deep condition, I don't use oils because they do nothing for my hair except make it feel greasy, I don't even use a leave in.
> 
> So I'm just like, Um... err... uh... well, I um, co wash, leave a bit of conditioner in my hair and then style with gel. I shampoo once a week.



In order for an AA woman to have fantastic hair many think there is a magic pill.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I hate when I get my hair looking how I want it, then I add alil gel to my edges and it makes those little white beads   SO freaking frustrating.


----------



## SheenaVee

tapioca_pudding said:


> I hate when I get my hair looking how I want it, then I add alil gel to my edges and it makes those little white beads  SO freaking frustrating.


 

tapioca_pudding Get a damp wash cloth and wipe off the extra product on your edges before you put the gel on. Or, if you've already put the gel and it's white, wipe the white off with the washcloth, and if you need to apply more gel after then you can and it won't turn white again. That happens to me sometimes and that's what I do and it works. Hope that helps!


----------



## halee_J

Sooo, when my hair is wet I can feel it tickling the top of my armpit...does that mean APL or just some strands touching?  I won't know 'cause I'm too chicken to do a length check. I'll probably do one in Dec.


----------



## ms.blue

I'm flatironing my hair next month to do a length check and a 1" trim and I'm so nervous about it.  I haven't flatironed my whole head since November and unsure if I should do it myself or go to my stylist/friend to do it.  The way I'm acting about this like if this decision is going to change my life forever.  Well I have two more weeks to make my decision.


----------



## shasha8685

Did it take anyone else forever to reach BSL? I mean dang.....


----------



## NIN4eva

shasha8685 said:


> Did it take anyone else forever to reach BSL? I mean dang.....




YES! I'm just touching it, took like a friggin' year. LOL, ridiculous!


----------



## shasha8685

NIN4eva said:


> YES! I'm just touching it, took like a friggin' year. LOL, ridiculous!



Girl, it has been 9 months and I'm grazing BSL but not quite there yet. I was worried about the SL-APL hump (which was cake for me) but no one tells you about the APL-BSL hump lol


----------



## Evolving78

washing and retwisting today.  the great thing about locs is that all i will need is two products(my shampoo and my loc'ing pomade) and some clips!


----------



## PPGbubbles

*rant* why are recent BC'ers posting in these Tailbonlength 2015 threads????

come on!!!! I cant find the current year challenges to lurk in cuz ladies stay bumping threads that dont end till the next decade!!!

*rant over*


----------



## Nix08

shasha8685 said:


> Girl, it has been 9 months and I'm grazing BSL but not quite there yet. I was worried about the SL-APL hump (which was cake for me) but no one tells you about the APL-BSL hump lol



Great, so I better mentally prepare myself from now  Hope I'll still be able to make WL for early 2013erplexed


----------



## Nix08

So I decided to relax tonight, guess who's itchy all of a sudden


----------



## NikkiQ

Nix08 said:


> So I decided to relax tonight, guess who's itchy all of a sudden


 
Gotta love those Jedi mind tricks your scalp plays on you when it's time for a TU


----------



## ms.blue

shasha8685, yes it is taking me forever...well I had a lot trims last yr that it seems whenever I was at apl, I would have to trim voluntarily and unvoluntarily back to below shoulder length.  Right now I'm grazing bsl but next month I'm not sure where I will be at.


----------



## melissa-bee

My nape looks atrocious. Why must I pull it out?


----------



## NIN4eva

My ponytails are too tight. I really need to get some small banana clips. I am my own worst enemy.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I need to go to Sallys today and buy some hair clips and glue to make a few clip in pieces. My Bob is short in the front I want it a little longer.


----------



## winona

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];14046861]Myjourney2009 - is it the listed as for relaxed hair? If so, it gets a thumbs up from me. I like  that one.
> 
> 
> winona - I have not. I have some that are roughly 3 inches and my hair started to get twisted up in the hinge. I've upgraded to some clips that are slightly larger. Think they are 5 inches.





			
				[USER=25973 said:
			
		

> Myjourney2009[/USER];14047453]I saw them in the BSS and they look pretty small. They may be good for someone with fine hair.





			
				[USER=266904 said:
			
		

> Nix08[/USER];14047475]winona, @Myjourney2009 is right...I have fine hair and the 3 1/2" banana clips work best for me.




Dang it I was hoping it was like a large banana clip but round.  As if I needed anymore banana clips  Pretty soon I think I will need a bigger storage space for al my hair stuff


----------



## Angelicus

that garlic-infused avocado oil I have is SOOOO boss! 
I made an organic shealoe butter that is to "dye" for! I love how my air-dried hair feels.


----------



## divachyk

I'm really considering a non-LHCF blog. But then again, I rarely visit other forums so truthfully speaking, my LHCF blog is all that I need.

winona - check out my LHCF blog and see some of the tools that I use to bun.


----------



## youwillrise

i'm probably about 3 inches to brastrap (although that's not an official measurement)

...well my nape anyway lol.  no so much the other parts of my hair

but at least SOME part of my hair is making it's way there.  

i was just messing with it and did a pull down.  last i checked, which wasnt that long ago...it didnt even seem like it had reached my armpit yet, but now, it's moving past it. 

i was in the bathroom doing a dumb song and dance "my hair is growwing dun dun dun dunnnn dun" haha

anyway...i always get to this point (around apl) and end up cutting my hair.  not this time, though!   i'm actually going to let it grow past that and see how long it takes...and see if i can get the other parts of my hair there with it...


----------



## missjones

I might try a twist out next week. I don't know if I want to try the Beautiful Curls products I got from my supervisor this weekend or next.

I need to measure my hair for the '2 inches and 4 months' challenge


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Aireen said:


> @Anakinsmomma, lucky! I haven't had boba in so long!  What flavour?  Definitely need to get a strawberry milk tea from Ten Ren soon.


 

I love TenRen! The first one was just a plain ol' black milk tea. The second was lavendar flavor.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Oh I want my hair my natural growing from scalp hair to just look nice for once.It may not grow but can it at least look healthy once it gets relaxed.I'm tired of blending weaves into my bun.


----------



## newnyer

Mixed up a batch of henna & letting it sit overnight for the dye release. It's my first time & I'm so anxious/excited I keep peeking at the bowl like I'm baking a cake or something. Lol.

(Sure doesn't smell like cake though.)

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Embyra

Magic Star Comb is the shhhiiiii......... i could feel a instant difference with how the comb went through my hair compared to my seamed wide tooth comb

Im getting the smaller one as well


----------



## Mom23

Dusted my ends...ready for the end of year challenge.


----------



## Nix08

Nothing like a fresh relaxer to have you fall in love with your hair all over again


----------



## LadyRaider

divachyk said:


> I'm really considering a non-LHCF blog. But then again, I rarely visit other forums so truthfully speaking, my LHCF blog is all that I need.
> 
> divachyk -  my LHCF blog and see some of the tools that I use to bun.



I am mad because my hair is too short for your pretty buns.  What did you do at shoulder length to protective style?


----------



## Kurlee

do any naturals experience the "new growth effect", when they do a blowout?  My roots revert to the point where my hair behaves like it needs a touchup (thick roots, lifeless ends). Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, washed that ish out!


----------



## Kurlee

Henna Sooq's indigo rinses really well


----------



## Imani

My hair seems like its at a stand still. Soon as I start getting close to my goals its wants to be slower than christmas getting these last few inches. 

I need to get on point with my vitamins, diet, water, exercise, and scalp treatments.  As a matter of fact, bout to pop some vits right now. 

I'm at 8.5 inches right now. I need 10 to make APL. My end of year goal was full APL at 11 inches. But I would be ok with 10-10.5. Just as long as I make APL.


----------



## NJoy

Just ordered a new steamer.  I forgot how much I LOVE using it since the one I bought last year fell a few times and broke.  I'm SO excited!  PLUS that means a package in the mail.  SCORE!!


----------



## Napp

Kurlee said:


> do any naturals experience the "new growth effect", when they do a blowout?  My roots revert to the point where my hair behaves like it needs a touchup (thick roots, lifeless ends). Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, washed that ish out!




this is why i dont do blow outs! my hair doesnt work well in that inbetween state. it either has to be fully natural or straighted with a flat iron to be wearable.


----------



## Nix08

Going to meet a cousin today...I'm so excited


----------



## SuchaLady

My ORS Edge Control did not give me orgasmic results. My hair is a tad bit dirty though.


----------



## SuchaLady

She's natural and she lays her hair down beautifully.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT_u7XmWC7E&feature=fvwrel  Why can't I? I dont understand. Thats how I want my pony to look.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

SuchaLady shame on you for posting links to videos...now that will be my hair do for the week a high bun..


----------



## SuchaLady

GoddessMaker Sorry! Lol that will probably be my style as well for next week. And maybe the next.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

SuchaLady will be mine or some bun style for the rest of the summer I'm in Texas I'm tired of having hot head after work..its like when I wear half wigs I'm wanting to take it off in the car while driving..not cute when you need to run in the store.


----------



## NappyNelle

It is taking me soooo long to finish twisting my hair. I can't wait to be done.


----------



## melissa-bee

I hennaed for the first time today and I had loads of breakage. Never again. The breakage reminded me of my transitioning days.


----------



## Lucia

SuchaLady said:


> She's natural and she lays her hair down beautifully.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT_u7XmWC7E&feature=fvwrel  Why can't I? I dont understand. Thats how I want my pony to look.



That's called eco styler magic,  also she looks like she may have fine texture natural hair but it works on thick hair like mine that gel gives ++10 hold, but you have to moisturize alot with conditioner, oils under it or else you get dryness and breakage. I'm trying to wean my hair off eco styler, Its good gel but all gels have a drying effect and they leave residue.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Lucia said:


> *That's called eco styler magic,*  also she looks like she may have fine texture natural hair but it works on thick hair like mine that gel gives ++10 hold, but you have to moisturize alot with conditioner, oils under it or else you get dryness and breakage. I'm trying to wean my hair off eco styler, Its good gel but all gels have a drying effect and they leave residue.



 Girl you ain't neva lied! Water + my grass + ecostyler =


----------



## SuchMagnificent

At TGF Haircutters...a nervous wreck...
I plan to be very vocal about my trim, if ish hits the fan, I might be making the evening news

Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LovelyNaps26

i think i'm officially an every two week washer. i can't wash all this hair every.single.week.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

SuchMagnificance said:


> At TGF Haircutters...a nervous wreck...
> I plan to be very vocal about my trim, if ish hits the fan, I might be making the evening news.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App




So im back...and I got that corrective cut i needed...lm at BSB but an even, blunt cut, which is what I asked for..My ends were see through and gross and it was looking real tacky.. now i can grow even, healthy hair

Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## shasha8685

I like the bun J-Lo wears in The Wedding Planner...

it's giving me some ideas.....


----------



## youwillrise

shampooed my twists.  dc'ing now and will rinse tomorrow.



Sent from my Eris using Eris


----------



## Embyra

shasha8685 said:


> I like the bun J-Lo wears in The Wedding Planner...
> 
> it's giving me some ideas.....



her hair is soooo lush in that movie


----------



## shasha8685

Embyra said:


> her hair is soooo lush in that movie



It is. I never paid attention to her hair in this movie until now. I think that ever since I've been on this hair journey, I automatically zoom in on hair now lol.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I really hate that this setback happened.  After measuring I've determined I lost 3.5 inches!!!!  Even if I retain all that I grow (odds are that won't happen) it will take me another year to make BSL when I was projected to reach it by the end of this year!!! Ugh, the whole thing makes me sick!!!


----------



## divachyk

LadyRaider said:


> I am mad because my hair is too short for your pretty buns.  What did you do at shoulder length to protective style?


Hey @LadyRaider - I didn't PS back then. Wore my hair out every day of the week, 365 days a year. My hair grew without a personal regi and/or hair care practice of my own. Back then, I was salon dependent and went faithfully every 2 weeks without fail. Got my TU every 6 weeks and trimmed every 12 weeks. I didn't learn of proper hair care until joining LHCF a year ago. I was roughly BSB when I joined.


----------



## Embyra

shasha8685 said:


> It is. I never paid attention to her hair in this movie until now. I think that ever since I've been on this hair journey, I automatically zoom in on hair now lol.



me neither i was watching it with a friend few weeks ago we spent the whole time talking about her hair smmfh hair forums will get to you......sooner or later


----------



## SuchaLady

Lucia & Iluvsmuhgrass Maybe it is because her hair is fine. I have thick strands and density and I am relaxed. My hair laughs at Eco Styler. If I use a good bit it will work but I am not a fan of having my hair shellaced to my head. 



Lucia said:


> That's called eco styler magic,  also she looks like she may have fine texture natural hair but it works on thick hair like mine that gel gives ++10 hold, but you have to moisturize alot with conditioner, oils under it or else you get dryness and breakage. I'm trying to wean my hair off eco styler, Its good gel but all gels have a drying effect and they leave residue.


 


Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Girl you ain't neva lied! Water + my grass + ecostyler =


----------



## Lucia

shasha8685 said:


> I like the bun J-Lo wears in The Wedding Planner...
> 
> it's giving me some ideas.....





Embyra said:


> her hair is soooo lush in that movie





shasha8685 said:


> It is. I never paid attention to her hair in this movie until now. I think that ever since I've been on this hair journey, I automatically zoom in on hair now lol.



You know that's a really good weave right, GF got tons of weaves like Dolly Parton.


----------



## shasha8685

Lucia said:


> You know that's a really good weave right, GF got tons of weaves like Dolly Parton.



Lucia why do you have to burst our bubble? 


weave or not, I just like how it's styled.


----------



## Lucia

shasha8685 said:


> Lucia why do you have to burst our bubble?
> 
> 
> weave or not, I just like how it's styled.




Sowy, I didn't mean to bust the dream, but her hair was looking good in that movie oh and I loved the superlong hairlstyles she wore in Monster in Law.

She was working it @ the Grammy's too. I know it's not all hers but it's inspiration none the less. I think i can do this look with all my own hair once I reach full WL.


----------



## adamson

I just saw a picture of spring twists in the daily hair thread... and I love them 

They actually look like my hair texture in twists!


----------



## missjones

I hope this twist out turns out good. I like WnGs but I don't know if I want to do those all the time while my hair grows out.


----------



## winona

I feel so blessed to be in a position to impact lives.  Thank you to all who believed in me when I didn't have the courage to believe in myself.


----------



## winona

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];14052265]I'm really considering a non-LHCF blog. But then again, I rarely visit other forums so truthfully speaking, my LHCF blog is all that I need.
> 
> winona - check out my LHCF blog and see some of the tools that I use to bun.



YOU enabler   Thanks


----------



## Aireen

Wondering if I should wash my hair now or wait until Tuesday/Wednesday...


----------



## SuchaLady

Its official. I hate my Chi.


----------



## divachyk

Need to wash but haven't felt up to it.


----------



## SuchaLady

Under the dryer after setting my ponytail. Someone on Twitter told me to try the Edge Control with the ORS hair lotion. I did that last time but my hair was not clean by far. I also need protein. My hair is begging for it but I won't be able to order any until next week. :/ I will just have to remedy it the best I can with my moisture products. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Afrobuttafly

I can never get my twistouts to be big and full and fluffy like some other naturals. UGH... Maybe I need to do them on stretched hair only. I dunno. Another FAIL.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I am loving this Joico Moisture Recovery poo and conditioner! It smells good and left my hair silky soft and shiny. 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Imani

So I'm contemplating trying out a natural style like a twist out or something next weekend and wearing my hair out for at least a day. I haven't worn my hair out besides straight or wigs since I've been natural. If its a fail tho, I will be braiding it up and throwing on a wig.


----------



## Rocky91

in these yarn twists again. it's only been a week and I'm already bored!! -_-

i think i'll keep em in for about 2 more weeks, then weave it up with that curly hair i bought right before i moved back.


----------



## BreeNique

SuchaLady said:


> Its official. I hate my Chi.




but whhyy???


----------



## BreeNique

So I have a list of supplies/ products I wanna try when my ORganix conditioner is used up (it's a long time coming, let me tell YOU!!), and I don't want to purchase anything more. So tonight I'll do a co-wash with the Organix, and then DC with Kenra. I feel my hair need moisture more than protien...

Last spring (2010) i got my hair colored, and now the colored parts are grown out almost entirely. The last inch or so is colored hair, but that' so frustrating--it means I've either cut off at least a foot of hair in the last year, or I've broken off AND cut it...either way i'm about 80% natural, so all is well, i suppose.

Just want my natural tresses to love me back!!!

Anywhoozle, after my DC tonight, I'll continue to contemplate a full sew-in or a full-wig. I'm leaning toward the sew-in, to last me September into October (10/15 i suppose), then take it down for a while, and wig it up until before Thanksgiving, at which time I'd get aother sew-in (if the first went well) until Xmas/ my birthday. Just a thought. 


<3 
bN


----------



## Aireen

BreeNique, what ever happened to your stash you were trying to reduce? You had like 50 jars of Skala or whatever its called.


----------



## Kurlee

kinky curly always saves the day!!! Loving Devacare no poo and one condition. Can we say staple?!


----------



## NikkiQ

Haven't done diddly squat to my hair all week besides cowash. I'm trippin! This wedding is kickin my butt. Can't wait for it to be over so I can go back to pampering my hair again.


----------



## LadyRaider

I straightened my hair last Sunday, and I am going to blow dry again this evening I think. Maybe...

I used Nioxin thermal bliss and the the Living Proof straight product for medium to thick hair.  Now I live practically in a desert, but my hair held up pretty well during two sweaty zumba days.  

When I washed my hair Thursday morning, the weirdest thing happened. My hair got wet... but it was a straight wet at first. I think the Living Proof was still fighting even then. I eventually got it curly again.

I wondered if people who claim to have heat damage might just still have product in their hair?

Anyway... I'm going to order a full size version of the Living Proof stuff.


----------



## BreeNique

Aireen

I'm Brionna (Bree of BreeNique), and my cousin is Monique (Nique)--she's the one with the Skala stash. i'm the one on a college kid budget 

And when I see her soon, please believe I'll be jacking some of that Skala!!


----------



## BreeNique

NikkiQ

Aaah so excited for your wedding! I <3 weddings. do you have a blog? i need a new blog to add to my daily list...


----------



## NikkiQ

BreeNique said:


> @NikkiQ
> 
> Aaah so excited for your wedding! I <3 weddings. do you have a blog? i need a new blog to add to my daily list...


 
No I sure don't,but Lord knows if I had one it would be full of drama and insanity. I have a Maid of Honorzilla on my hands. How I still have hair right now is beyond me b/c this broad has stressed me out to the FULLEST extent of the word.


----------



## BreeNique

NikkiQ said:


> No I sure don't,but Lord knows if I had one it would be full of drama and insanity. I have a Maid of Honorzilla on my hands. How I still have hair right now is beyond me b/c this broad has stressed me out to the FULLEST extent of the word.



Boo!! I'm so sorry to hear that, lovie. keep it in perspective, it's a day, and the sun will rise whether it's perfect or not. just make sure u love that man of yours and he loves you!

...and don't sacrifice your rentention for NOBODY. NOBODY, Y'HEAR???


----------



## NikkiQ

BreeNique said:


> Boo!! I'm so sorry to hear that, lovie. keep it in perspective, it's a day, and the sun will rise whether it's perfect or not. just make sure u love that man of yours and he loves you!
> 
> *...and don't sacrifice your rentention for NOBODY. NOBODY, Y'HEAR???*


 
YES MA'AM!!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Wish I could keep this just wash and set hair all week..it looks and feels great..tingling and such.I can't wait til I'm relaxed again..I'm going to do the deed on Nov 29th if everything lines up as it would mark my 4th year natural..


----------



## Aireen

BreeNique said:


> Aireen
> 
> I'm Brionna (Bree of BreeNique), and my cousin is Monique (Nique)--she's the one with the Skala stash. i'm the one on a college kid budget
> 
> And when I see her soon, please believe I'll be jacking some of that Skala!!



BreeNique, oh I knew, I just thought you were Monique. I tend to think that it's her that's posting in RT usually. Has her stash significantly reduced?


----------



## BreeNique

Aireen said:


> BreeNique, oh I knew, I just thought you were Monique. I tend to think that it's her that's posting in RT usually. Has her stash significantly reduced?




Aireen, she's doing...better. She's finding her staples, so it's going away, but my poor cousin has quite a way to go. We'll be seeing each other soon, so she's gonna unload some of those supplies onto me, and i'll share the wealth with my college girlfriends!!!


----------



## allmundjoi

Went to a good friend's dinner party yesterday evening. It was great-76 degrees, starry night,  bartender and catered on his huge balcony. Well another natural was there and she was impressed with my twistout-the definition and the softeness. Did I mention id just hennaed my hair the previous night...and it was soft as a cloud. Her hair was flatironed, very pretty, but she complained of dryness. She asked my what I did to get my hair so soft. I stumbled over trying to tell her everything. Lol. I just couldn't express to her enough how much LHCF has helped me understand the needs of my hair. The tips, product reviews, etc. I was tongue-tied from this bottle-neck effect-too much too say, with so little time. Lol. We compared trying-to-go-natural-war-stories. I suggested she check this site out, perhaps lurk awhile and then join. I hope she joins, she seemed like a cool natural.


----------



## somewhereinbtwn

I'm carless right now, so I had my aunt take me to trader joes to get some coconut oil.  They didn't have any, and I didn't want to make her take me on a hunt for it, so I got some grapeseed oil instead.  On the downside I feel like I'm cheating on my beloved coconut oil.  But on the bright side I have been wanting to try grapeseed oil, and incorporate ceramides into my routine.  It's just  that I've long broken the spell of pjism, and didn't want to buy any new products.  Bc I'm too broke to be wasting money on products that don't work. I just sealed with it, hopefully my twist out will turn out nice tomorrow.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Haven't took the time to care for my edges like I used to. I used to do 2 a days rub downs and oil them down but then interning and other things got in the way, school starts back tomorrow so I need to get back on my edge grind.


----------



## NikkiQ

It seems like more people are asking me if I have a blog. It's very weird. I never thought anyone would care about following me through my HHJ. A former coworker called me asking if I had one for her, her sister and niece to follow since they are all newly natural and think that my progress is pretty damn good. I didn't know what to say.

I guess I gotta start thinking of names for this possible blog,but what?


----------



## Lissa0821

My niece and her boyfriend got me the Caruso steam roller set for my birthday yesterday!!!!! I really, really wanted these rollers.


----------



## SuchaLady

It did nothing special my Babyliss Pro couldnt have done. 



BreeNique said:


> but whhyy???


----------



## Rocky91

i need to get my paycheck.
I really want the Croc flat iron in my life. Now.
Oh and books of course. yea.


----------



## indarican

I cant believe that I have had any type of chemical treatment on my hair for almost a year. I have been keeping it tied down with weaves, another thing i never thought I would do. the last install I had them leave out the edges about an inch all the way around, although that wasnt the best idea with a straight install it gave me a chance to see what my real hair texture was, I have curls actually the curls that I have always been so jealous of those pretty bounce 4a curls not to tight not too loose, now im not sure what the center of my head looks like but from touch it doesnt seem too tight in there either. I will be doing a BC on the 26th all the chemicals will be gone sept 26th for the first time since the perm has hit my head at the tender age of 8. im so excited. I think i will keep the weave until next summer when my hair gets a bit more length, right now my nape area curls stretched are at the bottom of my neck. hopefully by June of next year ill have enough to put in a puny pony.


----------



## NikkiQ

Found out today that 2 of my high school classmates are considering going natural and are asking ME for advice!!! Wow! I never thought someone would ask ME for advice on hair!!


----------



## Imani

Took down my plaits and was playing in my hair and realized I can pull my natural stretched hair all back into a low ponytail decent enough to wear out the house! 

I know thats not a big deal to most, but for most of the past 10 years I did not have enough hair for a decent ponytail on bone STRAIGHT hair. So for me to be able to pull my hair back in its natural state is a huge accomplishment. 

I'm only full SL, can't wait to experience other "firsts" when I hit APL, BSL, MBL.


----------



## faithVA

Imani said:


> I know thats not a big deal to most, but for most of the past 10 years I did not have enough hair for a decent ponytail on bone STRAIGHT hair. So for me to be able to pull my hair back in its natural state is a huge accomplishment.


 
Its a big deal. Congratulations


----------



## faithVA

Why am I on this forum when I know I need to exercise, retwist my hair and do some paperwork?  sigh!!! I need to get moving.


----------



## Imani

^^^I know right. I have work I need to do and I said I was going to exercise today. At this late hour, maybe a little yoga may get done, but the hardcore exercising will have to wait til tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think it's time to thin out the stash


----------



## fatimablush

i'm thinking of big chopping again...(soon as this rash on my face goes away)

i was bored the other day..and was cleaning out my hair product stash. i threw away a lot of things that had parabens.. i hate going to a bss and find out that things i used to buy now contain parabens whereas before they didn't.


----------



## youwillrise

i hate trying to take photos of my own hair.  it never worrrrks.  grrrr.


----------



## divachyk

I cowashed tonight and my hair didn't tangle. That's a first. Typically I suck at cowashing. Not yet sure if I like how my hair feels. Time will tell when I'm done air drying.


----------



## kismettt

this came in my birchbox this month.  my hair felt so soft/moisturized.  and smelled AMAZING.  i gave in & bought the full size yesterday.  ouch at the price tag.  ($30).

special treat since i've been sticking to my staples as of lately.


----------



## Imani

I was sitting up wondering what APL would look like on me, couldn't really picture it. So I started trying to think of people I know irl who have APL hair and I honestly couldn't think of very many and maybe only like 1 w/similar texture/thickness as mine. Almost everyone that came to mind was either SL or shorter or somewhere b/t SL and APL.


----------



## divachyk

kismettt said:


> this came in my birchbox this month.  my hair felt so soft/moisturized.  and smelled AMAZING.  i gave in & bought the full size yesterday.  ouch at the price tag.  ($30).
> 
> special treat since i've been sticking to my staples as of lately.


Hey fellow birchboxer (kismettt) I got that in my shipment but haven't used it. Actually, I made out because I ended up getting two birchbox shipments and they were two different sets of products in them.


----------



## Charla

i hate thinking abt my hair all the time


----------



## NikkiQ

Imani said:


> I was sitting up wondering what APL would look like on me, couldn't really picture it. So I started trying to think of people I know irl who have APL hair and I honestly couldn't think of very many and maybe only like 1 w/similar texture/thickness as mine. Almost everyone that came to mind was either SL or shorter or somewhere b/t SL and APL.



I only know 1 person that has my texture and is beyond SL. Sad when you think about it. Everyone else with long hair that I know are either of the caucasian persuasian ,weaved up or some kind of straightening treatment.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## ms.tatiana

My edges will always be my edges, but dang I wish they would grow. I hate to have patches of hair missing from the sides ughhh. 

I now use the hair mascara to blend in and make the sides dark and it actually works, hey I gotta fake it until I make it.


----------



## Dizz

My co-worker says today:

"You know, I had this dream last night. It was so weird. I dreamed I had a mohawk, right? But on the sides, where it was shaved, there were these nasty little balls, and I was screaming and holding my head going, 'Nooo! Noooooooooo!' "

"Little balls? What do you mean?"

"You know, like that bad hair. Like how black people's hair is when you cut it down low, it makes those ugly little balls. That was all over the sides. I have like white people hair, it doesn't do that. Anyway so I was yelling and screaming, and my pastor came and put his hand on my shoulder and he was crying and prayed for me. All these balls, man! It was so... ugh! Whew!"

And he's looking at me and , totally unaware of how incredibly ignorant he sounds, and how ratchet he looks saying this to a person with exactly the kind of hair that torments him with night terrors.


----------



## NIN4eva

@Dizz I don't think I could hold my tongue on that one. Wow. I'd really like to punch that guy in the face.


----------



## NIN4eva

Just made it to BSL and I need a haircut. My ends are NOT cute and I need to handle it. I need to take it back to APL... Say goodbye to the peanutbutterjellytime dancer.


----------



## NJoy

OMG. I can't WAIT to see the year-end reveals.  The thought of it makes me all giddy!   We have 4 more months of growing.  That's plenty o' time to reach a new goal!


----------



## Missjae09

I was thinking the same thing! the average grower can get another 2 inches by the end of the year. I was trying to eyeball where I would be if I retained 2 more inches by the end of the year. I'm excited. 





NJoy said:


> OMG. I can't WAIT to see the year-end reveals. The thought of it makes me all giddy!  We have 4 more months of growing. That's plenty o' time to reach a new goal!


----------



## NJoy

Missjae09 said:


> I was thinking the same thing! the average grower can get another 2 inches by the end of the year. I was trying to eyeball where I would be if I retained 2 more inches by the end of the year. I'm excited.


 
 Exactly!!!


----------



## Nix08

---------delete-------


----------



## NikkiQ

Finding a "weaveologist" that I trust with my hair these days is like finding a needle in a haystack. They all want your hair to be as close to relaxed bone straight hair as possible and I'm not flat ironing my hair to death just to get it braided down. As a stylist, you should be able to braid hair in any state. I MIGHT blow it out, but flat iron??? ***** please!


----------



## addaboutmyhair

NikkiQ said:


> Finding a "weaveologist" that I trust with my hair these days is like finding a needle in a haystack. They all want your hair to be as close to relaxed bone straight hair as possible and I'm not flat ironing my hair to death just to get it braided down. As a stylist, you should be able to braid hair in any state. I MIGHT blow it out, but flat iron??? ***** please!


 
I'd have to tell that hair dresser 'Oh Please'.  I show up with my hair damp from leave in conditioner and only let them use a wide tooth comb.  It's cornrows, they hold better in nappy hair anyway.  It's just laziness.


----------



## NikkiQ

addaboutmyhair said:


> I'd have to tell that hair dresser 'Oh Please'. I show up with my hair damp from leave in conditioner and only let them use a wide tooth comb. It's cornrows, they hold better in nappy hair anyway. It's just laziness.


 
Ohhhh I hate when they don't use a wide tooth comb to try and detangle sections. One chick tried using a fine tooth comb on my hair when I was transitioning. I grabbed her wrist so fast and pulled a comb out of my purse and told her to use it. She looked at me like I just told her 2 year old that Santa had been killed by the reindeer or something. Needless to say, I never went back to her.


----------



## Rocky91

^^i def agree with you. idk why they're always on that fine tooth comb tip!
that being said, as someone who does a few weaves, it's def easier to braid up natural hair that's been blowdried.


----------



## NikkiQ

Rocky91 said:


> ^^i def agree with you. idk why they're always on that fine tooth comb tip!
> that being said, as someone who does a few weaves, it's def easier to braid up natural hair that's been blowdried.


 
I haven't really blow dried or had my hair cornrowed my hair since going natural, but I have no prob blowing my hair out (on low heat of course) for the braids. Just don't tell me to "hit it with the flat iron a few times". Really?? You won't be getting my money.


----------



## charislibra

I should have washed my hair yesterday. I need to rinse this conditioner out, but I don't want to be stuck in the bathroom if another shock or earthquake comes around.


----------



## missjones

I think I might try MJ Curly Meringue for twistouts. Beautiful Curls isn't doing it and I sort of doubt SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie has enough hold.


----------



## Lissa0821

I went to Sally Beauty Supply today and saw Isoplus Wrap lotion, I use to use it faithfully each week when I wrapped my hair.  My hair use to have so much body and swing.  I would use this, Profective leave in and Emergency 911 then wrap my hair.  I sat under the dryer for 10 and let it air dry overnight.  I would hot curl it in the morning and my hair would swing and bounce for about 3 days.   My hair never really grew because I kept it trimmed and completely even at shoulder length to make sure I got that swing. 

***I went down memory lane for a minute***


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wish I could get a fairy hair mother who drops products off my wish list and can do hair I want a sew in so I won't have to bother with my own each week.


----------



## Dizz

I wish I had a magic fairy net to capture GoddessMaker's fairy hair mother for myself


----------



## SheenaVee

Sometimes I miss the days when I first BCed and had a TWA.


----------



## HennaRo

Sheena284 said:


> Sometimes I miss the days when I first BCed and had a TWA.


 
Life was so much easier then. Wet and go.


----------



## KimPossibli

i guess this is the awkward grow out stage.... two long to be a true twa and too short to be a big fluffy afro..

hmmm

I'm going to try setting my twists on rods and see how they turn out...


----------



## ms.tatiana

School is already messing up my hair care, & waking up early I really don't like doing it or at least I don't like taking my time when I'm in a rush in the morning... Other than that I knew to re-up on my JBCO.


----------



## somewhereinbtwn

I think I'm feeling the grapeseed oil!  But I still gotta keep VCO in my life for pre poo's, to help with extra tangled messes, and oil rinses.  Or I'll just alternate.


----------



## shasha8685

I've always had the best retention when I left my hair alone so....


I think I'm gonna get me a weave!!

I'm looking at purchasing Outre Velvet Remi (something I can pick up at the BSS). You ladies have any suggestions?


----------



## Embyra

gave the bottle of elasta creme conditioning shampoo to my friend it doesnt clean my hair at all and ever since i used it i have had one to many bad hair days


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I give up on challenges. I just such at keeping up with them. Its crazy. I follow all the rules because its apart of my regimen anyway but I always forget to update in the challenge threads. 

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## BreeNique

LuvlyRain3, no worries! Just keep doing what you're doing, you measure your own success, not a board/ challenge!! Progress is progress.


----------



## BreeNique

My random hair thought:

I am in love with a new scarf i've been using for a daily style! It's an Anne Klien, with a red middle and black border. I can fold in the red so you only see the black, or keep it sassy with the full-out color!! Right now I have it tied around a *semi-failed* bantu knot-out.

I think I do my knot-outs too small. And I hate how they turn out, you can totally see the difference in texture with my relaxed ends..I hate how straight they are, so I ususally end up tucking them into a french-roll looking thing, and putting bobbypins throughout, so I have  messy-ish looking french roll. it works for now.

Next style try: smaller (5-6) bantu knot-outs, and not so darn tight!! 

<3


----------



## SheenaVee

I've been sick so my hair is a hot mess. I had a headache so I didn't even wanna TOUCH it. Will be washing it tonight though.


----------



## Kurlee

shasha8685 said:


> I've always had the best retention when I left my hair alone so....
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna get me a weave!!
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing Outre Velvet Remi (something I can pick up at the BSS). You ladies have any suggestions?


check out BHM weave section. I learned a lot there. I get great retention from weaves to and i'm a get one to get me through the winter. Wash and go's and snow are


----------



## SheenaVee

Today I saw a white dude with very tightly curled, 4a-looking hair. It was also perfectly rounded too, like an afro.


----------



## BreeNique

Another thought:

Thanksgiving break sew-in! When I get back to Boston, I'll purchase a wig or 2 for daily style options. My first (and only) wig (the one in the avatar) is...quite...um..busted. yes. busted. She did her best, though. She did her best.

RIP, Alexis


----------



## youwillrise

i keep pushing back taking these twists out.  it was supposed to be the friday that just passed, then i changed it to this friday...buuuut i really think i want to leave them in for a while longer.  i'll just make them work.  almost 3 weeks with these.  it's been a minute since ive left twists in this long.  maybe we'll try for taking them out on...sept. 2


----------



## Lissa0821

I did my midweek wash last night with Joico Kpak products.  I let my hair air dry for about an hour and blow dried my roots with my hand dryer, which is Tourmaline and Ionic.  It turned out pretty good, my hair still had volume and softness, not dried at all. I am really seeing the difference it makes in using a better quality flat iron and blow dryers.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

After my blowdry my hair just won't act right. Grrrrrrrr............


----------



## kittenz

Sheena284 said:


> Sometimes I miss the days when I first BCed and had a TWA.


 


HennaRo said:


> Life was so much easier then. Wet and go.


 
I was just coming in here to say that I think I should BC. I've been kinda committed to a LONG transition and it's only been 8 months. Although I'm pretty sure I won't like short hair I think I should at least experience my TWA once. Because once I'm natural it's not like I'll ever decide to cut it then. Now or never...right 




Itgirl said:


> i guess this is the awkward grow out stage.... two long to be a true twa and too short to be a big fluffy afro..


But I don't want to go through this...


----------



## SheenaVee

kittenz I BCed at around 8 months. I was meant to transition for at least a year and a half. Lol.


----------



## wheezy807

I really should wash my hair but I don't feel up to it. Maybe soon.....hopefully.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Truth

The spot where I had my scalp biopsy hurts a little.
 Grrrr can't wash hair for 2 days. 
Box 1 of 4 of product arrived today....come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn mr. Post man! 
I love the fact that my derm is AA and has natural hair. 
Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Can I just wake up in May already? It'll be the 24th month of my transition. While I'm open to transitioning for three years, I get a slight urge to b.c. every now and then. Ugh!


----------



## kittenz

Sheena284 off to stalk your fotki


----------



## NJoy

*sigh* This is why I don't like ordering online.  The wait for delivery... (and the shipping fees).


----------



## Nix08

NJoy said:


> *sigh* This is why I don't like ordering online.  The wait for delivery... (and the shipping fees).



But the excitement of the package at your door makes you forget about all of that and order again...it's a vicious cycle


----------



## BreeNique

*I LOVE MY DENMAN AGAIN!!*

JUST FOUND A YOUTUBE VIDEO ABOUT TAKING OUT DENMAN TEETH, BECAUSE IT WAS RIPPING OUT UNSHED HAIRS. ...I LOVE MY DENMAN AGAIN.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf-mH5Mxuik&feature=youtu.be


----------



## missjones

Eventually I'm going to find my method of doing a twistout that doesn't get fuzzy .


----------



## NJoy

Nix08 said:


> But the excitement of the package at your door makes you forget about all of that and order again...it's a vicious cycle


 
Girl, that is SO true.  *hangs my head in shame*  And it's a steamer so, it's a BIG box.  Even better!!!   But....where is it?


----------



## Damaged but not out

another week gone time for a wash.

This weeks wash is a tea wash consisting of 
orange peel
rosemary
black tea
ginseng(yogi blend)
chamomile 
peppermint
1 garlic clove 
black tea
1 lemon


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My Hairfinity supply arrived today yaaaay!!!!  Tomorrow begins operation: regrow hair!!!


----------



## long_hair1day

I had no idea that TJ Maxx had such a nice selection of hair products....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I love how folks think my phony bun is my hair..I have no heart to tell folks its a make shift bun..but it matches my hair so well..I will miss it once I'm relaxed.


----------



## SuchaLady

So tired. :/ I've had this messy bun all week. #Sigh 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## halee_J

Erm, posting about my childhood reggie had me thinking. I had a good thing going on there  I have half a mind to go and cop some flex poo and condish, mane n tail and some TCB grease....


----------



## halee_J

Ya, so I'm supposed to be in the bunning challenge, but it really isn't a challenge 'cause buns are my default hairstyle lol. In fact, I panic a little about trying anything else, I'm so bad (read: lazy) when it comes to styling


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Soooo..... my hair is in twists. I'm going to take them down Friday and co-wash. I'm not super satisfied with my grass right now but it's doing what it does lol. I'm trying not to trim... but i really want to even everything up. I am going to attempt  to leave well enough alone right now.

My ex's stepmom is losing her sister and her mom..... my heart hurts for her. Another friend lost four members of her family inside of two weeks. I'm so sensitive..... too sensitive I think. I feel others pain as if it were my own sometimes. I can't see someone suffering and NOT give a crap.  

People are so messy. It's a shame when you can't be nice because people think you're after something. *sigh*  I refuse to stop being me because other people can't handle it. Polly Anna? lol Really??


----------



## Embyra

er the trim i gave myself um feels and looks like a cut.......im.telling myself its mind games thats all


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow...6 months natural today. Amazing how time flies by.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I'm 5 months post, have a lil twa.  I was at work last night and we play music in the background.  A Chaka Khan song came on and I started bobbing my head a bit and quietly singing the words.

This guy that works nearby came walking up to me, telling me that he can always tell when I'm at work because I play the 'good' music, and he always looks over to search for my afro when he hears a good song.    I wasn't sure what to say to that initially, so I just said, 'Yeah, I do have an afro huh...'  (  I'm such a dork )

He said, 'Yeah but it looks good on you!! You're not conforming to what people tell us we need to look like!!   You're taking a stand!!'

I didn't have the heart to tell his man that my hair wasn't a political statement, I just prefer my natural hair.   So I just nodded and said, 'Chaka was jammin' on this song wasn't she??'

Lol I was tickled the entire drive home.


----------



## toiatoya

divachyk said:


> Hey fellow birchboxer (@kismettt) I got that in my shipment but haven't used it. Actually, I made out because I ended up getting two birchbox shipments and they were two different sets of products in them.


 
hey ladies, what's a birchbox?


----------



## Embyra

enough with this heavy shedding i shed a large cat each side of my head every week wtf!


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I may do a little update thread tonight on my natural HHJ thus far. I haven't shampooed or detangled my hair in like almost 3 weeks. My hair hates me; I hate these wedding plans that are taking up all my time.


----------



## Embyra

My ends do look better after the trim amazing i still had some relaxed ends 

I need a leave in and shampoo that i love just as much as tressemme naturals


----------



## divachyk

toiatoya said:


> hey ladies, what's a birchbox?


 
toiatoya - below is the message I posted about birchbox earlier on in this thread.



divachyk said:


> Ladies - *Birchbox *is my new thing; learned of it through the make-up forum. Okay so I received my BirchBox today and got some cool samples. If you're interested, drop me a PM your email address and I'll send you a BirchBox invite (getting my hustle on). You don't need my invite to sign up but if you sign up under my invite, I get BirchBox points that can be used toward future purchases; not sure if you get any kickbacks. Membership is $10 monthly for what they market as high quality samples. This month was my first shipment and I received:
> 1. Caudalie Eye Cream
> 2. Fix Malibu Exfoliating Powder Wash
> 3. Number 4 Hair Mask and Shampoo
> 4. Zoya Polish in Pandora
> 5. Hair Twistband
> 
> Never heard of these items but I will use them. I'm not a makeup buff but this will help me to try out neat beauty items (hair, nails & makeup) without busting my budget.


----------



## jbwphoto1

long_hair1day said:


> I had no idea that TJ Maxx had such a nice selection of hair products....


 
There's one near me.  I'll have to check it out.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## greight

I cut off three - four inches of hair! I'm getting rid of all these splits.

My BF did it. She kept checking in on me to see if I was sad about all of it going... I just  and was like "keep cutting!"

I'mm be real... I don't miss that hair one bit. I still got a lot of it left! 4 inches is more than enough for me right now. Detangling will be so much better for me... OMG.... Can't even wait for wash day. If I see a split or a knot, I'm straight up taking out the scissors and going IN


----------



## missjones

Sally's has the nerve to have a sale after I said I need to limit my spending


----------



## kittenz

GoddessMaker said:


> I love how folks think my phony bun is my hair..I have no heart to tell folks its a make shift bun..but it matches my hair so well..I will miss it once I'm relaxed.


@GoddessMaker In your FOTD post are you wearing a phony bun? If so you fooled me! It's really cute!


----------



## racheljay1985

Note to self: I think- scratch that I know I'm obsessed with "Arjuni" hair. I stumbled upon it on the YT (youtube) and I've been salivating to the videos ever sense. I'd like to purchase some as well as a clousure piece from www.silkbasedclosures.com and wear it fabulous and long for the next few years. Lacefronts are my obsession but I'm starting to shift over to the luxurious bouncy sew ins with closures. I just got married and my man is not about to pull off my lace front. Ugh...why is the blend date and whole order process so darn long? Waiting 2-3 months after purchasing is not what I'll be looking forward to. At least the hair will last up to a year if you take care of it. Le Sigh.


----------



## KimPossibli

yeah its safe to say I'm having a bad hair week. I cant wait to wash my hair tomorrow..

this hair by my nape is drier than geck no matter what moisturisers i use... unamused...


----------



## PPGbubbles

have you every just had a time period where your hair was always doing what you wanted???

My hair has been very cooperative lately and im loving it! I think I might have some easy staple style that work well with my active lifestying.

I think adding castor oil to my ends has really helped my hair.


----------



## somewhereinbtwn

^^NO! Lucky you!

I'm prepooing right now for a long overdue shampoo.  It's been nearly three weeks , that's by far the longest I've gone w/o washing my hair (well, at least when it's in it's natural state).  Totally been slipping on my hair care all summer.  I need to get back on it asap, hopefully my hair hasn't suffered to much b/c of it.


----------



## faithVA

If the hurricane does come through here, I guess the positive side is that I will have plenty of free time to put in mini twist. Just have to make sure I shampoo my hair as early as possible just in case the power goes out.


----------



## kittenz

kittenz said:


> @GoddessMaker In your FOTD post are you wearing a phony bun? If so you fooled me! It's really cute!


 GoddessMaker So that's a yes?  Good match!


----------



## JerriBlank

Braids help me out with retention,as well as giving me a break from styling. I miss my hair though. I don't know why I always feel like this. Ugh. I do not need to take these braids down!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

kittenz Yes that is a phony bun..folks at work think its all mine.I used the kinky twist hair for mines..


----------



## adamson

JerriBlank said:


> Braids help me out with retention,as well as giving me a break from styling. I miss my hair though. I don't know why I always feel like this. Ugh. I do not need to take these braids down!!



Yep, I hate braids but they are the best... it makes me miss my hair, though.


----------



## youwillrise

my mother went and got a trim today.  actually it's bordering on cut, but it looks nice.  

she was upset that it was $14 lol...but she went with it.


----------



## missjones

Next time I'm doing a twistout or braidout with just MJ Curly Pudding. I don't think it works with the SM smoothie erplexed


----------



## NikkiQ

Just got done babying my hair. Weeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!  

Shampooed, DC'd and detangled which was much needed. I have a big Foxy Cleopatra fro right now. I'm probably gonna moisturize it and put in a ponytail to prep it for a puff in the morning. Can't wait for them to see how big its gotten


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay so change of plans. Got a live hair up my butt and did my first set of bantu knotsin umpteen years. I hope they look okay in the morning. If not...I'll be rockin my puff after all.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## NikkiQ

Bantu knots were an EPIC failure!!! Idk if it was my technique or the product that I used, but it was a fuzzy,frizzy HAM. No definition whatsoever. I had big curls and small frizz all over my head. Just slapped a wig on over it. Couldn't even put it in a decent looking puff this morning


----------



## make_me_over

At the salon waiting... literally shaking, I'm so nervous!

Sent from my MB855 using MB855


----------



## NIN4eva

make_me_over said:


> At the salon waiting... literally shaking, I'm so nervous!
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using MB855




What're you having done?


----------



## ms.tatiana

I have no choice but to wash my weave today its looking real oily!


----------



## youwillrise

...decided that i will take my twists out today. haha.


----------



## Embyra

found some more hair to snip


----------



## Nix08

I've been finishing up a lot of product lately...it's a good sign, means I've found my true and solid staples

I think if you blow dry and flat iron before a relaxer your hair comes out even more straight.


----------



## jbwphoto1

It's it too early to start hinting for Christmas gifts?  I'm thinking of a really nice ceramic flat iron with matching blow dryer and maybe a steamer I keep reading so much about.


----------



## Nix08

jbwphoto1 it's never too early


----------



## shasha8685

I love how my mom and I have the same thinking in terms of hair care: we're lazy.


We both don't like to have to manipulate it every day or use heat every day. In fact, we're perfectly content leaving it alone (me w/ a bun and my mom w/ a phony pony).

People marvel at why our hair is so long and our laziness is pretty much a major factor.


----------



## kittenz

Nix08 said:


> I've been finishing up a lot of product lately...it's a good sign, means I've found my true and solid staples
> 
> *I think if you blow dry and flat iron before a relaxer your hair comes out even more straight*.


 
@Nix08 Maybe straightening your roots helps you to apply quicker and relax more efficiently? I don't see how it would affect the actual chemical reaction


----------



## Nix08

kittenz said:


> @Nix08 Maybe straightening your roots helps you to apply quicker and relax more efficiently? I don't see how it would affect the actual chemical reaction


Perhaps....based on the article by sistaslick regarding keeping your hair straight to set the bonds I had the notion that perhaps if you pre set the bonds (ie blowdry and flat iron) albeit different bonds it would help. It's really neither here nor there.  I did work my relaxer in faster this time around as well so you're likely right.

 "During the neutralizing process (mid-protein and neutralizing shampoo  steps), you should make sure that you are not roughing up the cuticle  layers of the hair in any way. Always work your post relaxer products  down the shaft in one direction. No lathering, or scrunching the hair,  etc. The straighter you keep your hair during the neutralizing process,  the straighter the hair will turn out in the end. As your hair is  neutralizing, your hair's bonds are "freezing" or falling into their  final, permanent place. If you direct the hair downward in a straight  orientation with care: 1.) You ensure a neat arrangement of bonds in the  final turnout and 2.) Reduce permanent damage to the shaft as the  cuticles begin closing."

From the attached link page 8
This is a great article for self relaxers regardless.
http://www.associatedcontent.com/ar...safely_applying_chemical_relaxers.html?cat=69


----------



## Imani

Was prepooing my hair today. And decided to play around with it a little. I was like "[email protected] I have a lot of hair!".  I finally have enough hair to be able to pull back and have a decent looking puff even after my hair started shrinking up big time. I remember back when I first transitioned I couldn't even get all my hair pulled back bc its so dense and back then it was also short and layered. I almost took a pic, then my camera batteries died, so I said F it. Its not a lot of hair by lhcf standards of course, but I haven't had this much hair in ages. 

Then I was thinking wow if I think I have alot of hair now, wait til next summer when Im past BSL it will be massive.


----------



## kittenz

Nix08 said:


> Perhaps....based on the article by sistaslick regarding keeping your hair straight to set the bonds I had the notion that perhaps if you pre set the bonds (ie blowdry and flat iron) albeit different bonds it would help. It's really neither here nor there.  I did work my relaxer in faster this time around as well so you're likely right.
> 
> "*During the neutralizing process (mid-protein and neutralizing shampoo  steps), you should make sure that you are not roughing up the cuticle  layers of the hair in any way. Always work your post relaxer products  down the shaft in one direction. No lathering, or scrunching the hair,  etc. The straighter you keep your hair during the neutralizing process,  the straighter the hair will turn out in the end. As your hair is  neutralizing, your hair's bonds are "freezing" or falling into their  final, permanent place. If you direct the hair downward in a straight  orientation with care: 1.) You ensure a neat arrangement of bonds in the  final turnout and 2.) Reduce permanent damage to the shaft as the  cuticles begin closing.*"
> 
> From the attached link page 8
> This is a great article for self relaxers regardless.
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/ar...safely_applying_chemical_relaxers.html?cat=69


That would have been nice to know before I started to transition.  Oh well, I know now if I ever go back...


----------



## SuchaLady

So um are banana clips completely tension free?  I know I will always have a risk of breakage while bunning but I'm trying to figure it out before I go on and make that purchase. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## somewhereinbtwn

I'm starting to think that dcing really isn't that beneficial for my hair.  Maybe I'll just start doing it every other time I wash instead.


----------



## Esthi777

SuchaLady. I wouldn't do it but I have fine hair. There have been too many threads lately with banana clip horror stories. If you do just be very careful


----------



## Esthi777

I saw so many white girls at my sons football game this evening with chewed up hair and extensions


----------



## SuchaLady

Esthi777 Really? Thanks I need to go searching I've been so busy lately I haven't been online. 




Esthi777 said:


> SuchaLady. I wouldn't do it but I have fine hair. There have been too many threads lately with banana clip horror stories. If you do just be very careful





Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## NJoy

Finally!! :reddancer: Fed Ex tracking shows my steamer should be delivered today! :reddancer:


----------



## Whimsy

::sigh:: I kinda just want to relax my hair bone straight so I can wear it straight without having to put any effort in.


----------



## BreeNique

It's saturday, and I slept on my braidout.

can anyone tell me hjow exactly a braid-out is a protective style? i mean, my ends aren't tucked away, so...?

either way, i'm off to moisturize my hair and put it in some Celie plats. a storm's a'comin', so I don't really care how my hair looks. <3


----------



## LadyRaider

My hair sure is pretty when it's wet. I wish there was a way to freeze it like that, but nope... puffs up like a fuzz ball when it starts to dry! Sigh...


----------



## melissa-bee

I was mean to my hair yesterday.
I was trying to braid it for airdrying like I do every wash day. 
Well I was wondering why it was like too much work and getting tangly so I rushed through it whilst breaking some hairs.
Then after I realised, that my hair is getting longer so that's why it seemed like too much.
I PUNISHED MY HAIR FOR GROWING


----------



## ms.tatiana

Taking out this weave tonight and getting a different one put in tomorrow leaving no hair out this California weather is a trip!!!

Need to do a good condition, a protein treatment, & have a really good leave in.


----------



## youwillrise

i'm baffled at how easily i'm finger detangling my hair right now.

i'm just using a little kenra mc mixed with water...taking time on parts that are a little more tangled, but i'm not even getting trouble with those.  

had twists in for 3 weeks.  rinsed them frequently, shampooed in twists once.

twist takedown is usually a nightmare for me when i leave them in that long and wash them.  

i'm quite pleased right now.  i'm almost through my entire head and it's only been about 15 minutes.  

losing less hair vs. comb is also a mega plus. okay back to it.


----------



## BreeNique

today was my first braid-out that went successfully in a long time!!
i plaited it in 6 braids, and used bobby-pins near the root and at the ends to stretch the hair fully. i still have about an inch of relaxed hair on my ends, so the ends are straight, compared to the fully curly and thick nature of the rest of the braid out. 














next stop: ninapruitt-esque braidouts!!! <3 

nina: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcDvkTe5a0Y


----------



## Nonie

Whimsy said:


> ::sigh:: I kinda just want to relax my hair bone straight so I can wear it straight without having to put any effort in.



Whimsy, make sure you really want to have straight hair and aren't just being lazy for times you want to wear it straight. Have you seen westNDNbeauty's straightening method. It seems so easy and is somewhat similar to mine in that we don't have a hard time getting hair straight and keeping it straight. 

Otherwise if you're just reacting out of frustration, step away from the box of relaxer and treat yourself to weave or wig. I think you will miss having reversion if you relax out of frustration.


----------



## lamaria211

I want some bearfruit products soo bad

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## westNDNbeauty

BreeNique said:


> It's saturday, and I slept on my braidout.
> 
> *can anyone tell me hjow exactly a braid-out is a protective style? i mean, my ends aren't tucked away, so...?*
> 
> either way, i'm off to moisturize my hair and put it in some Celie plats. a storm's a'comin', so I don't really care how my hair looks. <3



BreeNique
Until you put that braid out in a bun, it is not a protective style. It's a low manipulation style.  Doesn't require brushing or combing.


----------



## Wildchild453

I hate when I see a picture of my hair from months/years back and can't figure out how to duplicate the style or remember what I was using on my hair to get it like that.


----------



## divachyk

westNDNbeauty
Hey West, do you model? I notice you have a lot of model-like photos.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Note to self do not buy a back ups of a product until 2 or 3 months after so you can really see if its worth it.I was looking through my stash and there is quite a few products that could be trashed but since Im low in money I can't afford to do that.But I can see what products I like and I will only re up on those.I have to quit going into hyper drive on conditioners as well..I guess being a natural its needed since my hair stays dry.If only I could get a good product arsenal I would be a happy lady.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

divachyk said:


> @westNDNbeauty
> Hey West, do you model? I notice you have a lot of model-like photos.



divachyk
No I don't.  I was actually just being a muse of a photog I met. We did a couple shoots. Nothing big.


----------



## divachyk

westNDNbeauty said:


> @divachyk
> No I don't.  I was actually just being a muse of a photog I met. We did a couple shoots. Nothing big.


westNDNbeauty - Love all the photos you've taken. You always look very nice in all of them.


----------



## BreeNique

lamaria211 said:


> I want some bearfruit products soo bad
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST



lamaria211

pm me (address it to monique)....she can probably hook you up.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

LadyRaider said:


> My hair sure is pretty when it's wet. I wish there was a way to freeze it like that, but nope... puffs up like a fuzz ball when it starts to dry! Sigh...



LadyRaider, gel, girl. Add gel/styling product while you're in the shower. Puts your curls in "Suspended Animation", LOL.


----------



## Lissa0821

GoddessMaker   You are so pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whimsy

Nonie said:


> Whimsy, make sure you really want to have straight hair and aren't just being lazy for times you want to wear it straight. Have you seen westNDNbeauty's straightening method. It seems so easy and is somewhat similar to mine in that we don't have a hard time getting hair straight and keeping it straight.
> 
> Otherwise if you're just reacting out of frustration, step away from the box of relaxer and treat yourself to weave or wig. I think you will miss having reversion if you relax out of frustration.



lmao girl i'm never doing it.  Only daydreaming. I just would love to be able to just blow dry and go.  Nonie


----------



## SheenaVee

I'm starting to get that straightening bug I always get every few months but my hair is crazy uneven right now due to my compulsive cutting. If I was to straighten it it would look a hot mess!


----------



## youwillrise

just twisted my hair.  

they're semi-big, which wasnt really my intention...but i kinda like it.


----------



## BreeNique

*sigh* i DO wish my couple of inches of relaxed ends would hurry up and go away. I've been transitioning for about 13 months now (last relaxer last June), and I've clipped all but these last inches off, opting to cut as I grow, instead of a BC.

But my braidouts look really weird/ droopy with the relaxed ends, it's kinda discouraging. I look like one of those cute puppies with big ears.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

2 1/2 years of natural growth and something is not quite right with my hair.  can't put my finger on it.  maybe it's the misshapen shape that it's evolved into


----------



## NappyNelle

BreeNique  you don't look like a puppy! I think your braid out was really cute.


----------



## LadyRaider

Should products with cetel (sp?) alcohol be left in the hair?

I am about out of Shescentit moisture mist and I was thinking I'd get some cheap conditioner and mix it with water and put it in my spray bottle to tide me over. But all the cheap ones (Suave, White Rain, VO5) at the Dollar Store had alcohol as the second ingredient.


----------



## Nix08

I'm kinda sad...I have my staples and have no interest in trying out any new products...what am I to do  Went to a new 'huge' BSS and came out with bobby pins


----------



## MissMasala5

Nix08 said:


> I'm kinda sad...I have my staples and have no interest in trying out any new products...what am I to do  Went to a new 'huge' BSS and came out with bobby pins



Same here. Left with my usual DC, Queen Helene Cholesterol. Sigh. Time for something new but haven't figured it out yet. 




Sent from the TARDIS.


----------



## Aireen

My product junkie fix has moved to shoes for now. Just bought some Dr. Martens.  I'm addicted, I want more pairs.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I want to go red or auburn for the fall as it is approaching.I know I love how Rihanna has her hair color now but I want something a bit more scarlet.I wish I could find a wig store online and search red hair color..I'm going to evolve this year and by winter I think I'm going back to black or maybe even a blue black.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

GoddessMaker said:


> I want to go red or auburn for the fall as it is approaching.I know I love how Rihanna has her hair color now but I want something a bit more scarlet.I wish I could find a wig store online and search red hair color..I'm going to evolve this year and by winter I think I'm going back to black or maybe even a blue black.



Wow, never tried fire engine red (ya done did it)


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Anybody tried Joico Moisture Recovery? I caught some at TJ Maxx that I'm going to try when I take these kinky twists down next week.


----------



## NJoy

I can't wait to see what my hair feels like flat ironed at the end of the year.  But I'm not looking forward to the actual task of flat ironing it.


----------



## KimPossibli

my hair is soo dry... 
I guess this is my penance for trying use up that stupid vo5 clarifying shampoo... 

should I cowash.. or should I just keep adding leave ins...stupid hair,...


----------



## divachyk

Did a quick wash/condition session yesterday and got a little breakage. I didn't have time to steam so I used my conditioning cap. But breakage, really? WITW is up with that?


----------



## kandiekj100

Braidout is grazing my shoulder, whoop whoop!!!  I wonder if I can get full shoulder length braidouts by the end of the year. I'm hoping for BSB straightened by the end of the year. Been trying to keep it stretched and heavily sealed to avoid the knots that may hair is prone to getting.


----------



## LatterGlory

______________________


----------



## NikkiQ

Am I the only one that can't WAIT to be able to do a stretch length check by pulling my hair down from behind instead of having someone else do the pulling for me?? 

*sigh*  can't wait for that day to come!


----------



## jbwphoto1

Just starting flipping through the new issue of Hype Hair online.  In the first pages, there is always an ad for weave hair.  I told myself how I would love to have hair like that.   Then I brought myself back to reality and said, "No you don't.  Wash day would drive you insane!  You would go a month without washing your hair because of it."


----------



## halee_J

Yeah see, this is why I can't get down with salons anymore. I was supposed to meet up a friend today after she got her hair done. She got to the salon for 9am...I call her at 12 and she's still there. So I ask her how much longer she's gonna be; she says "like maybe an hour" Whaaa?!!! *Sigh* Okay, so I ran some errands while I waited for her....She texts me at 1 "Still here looks like another 30 min" Nah son! I lunched by my onesie, I had stuff to do. She spent her ENTIRE morning in that place


----------



## youwillrise

i thought about retrying the whole sulfur thing, but i'm too lazy for that.


----------



## -PYT

Walgreens has a nice little ethnic section going nowadays...


----------



## Nix08

Had a last minute invite to a neighbours for dinner...pulled out my caruso's and voila


----------



## sunnieb

I cowashed my hair tonight for no reason.  My hair isn't dry, looking rough, etc.  I just felt like it.


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb said:


> I cowashed my hair tonight for no reason.  My hair isn't dry, looking rough, etc. * I just felt like it.*



That's the best reason of all


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Picked out Creta-Girl Half Wig...hm...


----------



## Damaged but not out

earlier today camdengrey kicked FNWL's arse!


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 and sunnieb - my hair had the nerve to experience a little breakage after DCing that I normally don't get with cowashing. What's up with that.


----------



## ms.tatiana

YES... I believe my edges are trying to fill in  I am still taking care of them every night I switch the products that I put on my edges. I use JBCO, Dr. Miracles, and MTG. So far everything seems to be helping. 


Ohhh I have a new weave I'll post pictures tomorrow!!!


----------



## aviddiva77

Random thoughts:
Ok what in my fridge can be used in my hair so I don't have to buy anything.

My boyfriend will never run his hands through my hair without getting it caught or greasy. 

I should have gone natural sooner. Grow dammnit I want more curls!


----------



## KimPossibli

well at least its growing....

I think its time I start comtemplating a pufff.. the back is droping low and I hate it..


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I hate when I find a product that makes my hair LOOK amazing, but I hate how my hair feels, or vice versa (feels amazing but looks like rubbish).

I'm STILL tryna find a DC that makes my hair feel like buttah.  Smh... *** school.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I think it's really awesome that I told a person that is relaxed about a product I use on my natural hair and she tried it and had good results.  Healthy hair is healthy hair no matter the chemical state.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

At times, the urge to keep my hair flat ironed in order to be considered 'attractive' is STRONG.  I've had more people ask me this week, 'So what are you going to do with you hair? Are you going to keep letting it grow? You should wear headbands.  How long is it when it stretches out? So you just wear it like that every day? You should get color.  You should flat iron it until it gets longer so you can have a "style"'....   You should go kick rocks.


----------



## Bublin

I have finally ordered some Bee Mine samples.....i have high hopes for this product line.  I'm looking forward to using the Nourishing shampoo bar.  I've never used a poo bar before and i think it's just what i need as i only apply shampoo to my scalp so a bar will make my life easier.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> @Nix08 and @sunnieb - my hair had the nerve to experience a little breakage after DCing that I normally don't get with cowashing. What's up with that.


divachyk what are you using to co wash?  I don't comb through my hair like sunnieb does I finger detangle as it's air drying...for me that would probably be a little too much manipulation.  Also if co washing I think moisture/protein balance is even more important and the wet assessment will be your bff


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 - I'll stop cowashing before I throw my moisture/protein balance off. Took me a long time to get it back regulated and I'm not about to jack that back up for nuffin.'  I suck at wet assessments but I alternate between moisture and protein cowashes for a balance. My DC session didn't go well because I was rushing. I find that detangling on cowashing days doesn't generate breakage. I usually detangle on 90% air dried hair.


----------



## SheenaVee

I am DYING to dye my hair black but I'm trying to resist. I promised myself I'd lay off the dye for at least six months. I think I'm a hair dye addict WTF.

Also, this is just a thought but anyone feel free to answer it for me if you want: 
You see, 'baby hair', are they called that because they are supposedly the hair you had from when you were a baby, or because they are like, new hair or something? Why is it called baby hair exactly?


----------



## HanaKuroi

I didn't know that AO  Rosa Mosqueta was twice as much as HSR! Is it that good? I hope so because I bought it anyway.


----------



## jbwphoto1

-PYT said:


> Walgreens has a nice little ethnic section going nowadays...


 
Walgreen's is good with feeding the product junkie within with those little orange clearance tags.  Can't resist.


----------



## Lissa0821

Today, I let my hair drip completely dry before detangling it and I lost three hairs.  I stood in my bathroom thinking, this has never happened before.  It was actually hard to resist combing through my hair to straightening it out while it dries.  But I am hooked, I know I got this tip on LHCF and for that I am grateful.


----------



## -PYT

Gonna nap and then oil pre-poo/dry detangle, wash, and put in big twists to stretch for my small-medium twists I'll put in tomorrow.    Life is throwing me curveballs and messing with my nerves this week.  My hair routine relaxes me.


----------



## BreeNique

sooo, i feel like my hair doesn't do well if i manipulate it much while it's wet. detangling wet is out of the question, unless it's slipped with EVOO and coconut oil beforehand. 

i worry about matting, so I think i'll stick with top-knot ballerina buns and low-manipulation french rolls. i'm heading back to school next week, so i'll have to budget hair time--can't spend an entire Saturday working on my DC!!


----------



## Kerryann

i love being natural but smetimes lord knows i feel like slapping some cream in this ****


----------



## BreeNique

i'm secretly waiting for December to arrive, for the new challenges.
*shhh!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DrC

I hit 2 years relaxer free in September and I have basically reached my goal........I want more hair.  I may be one of those people who is always unsatisfied after attaining hair goals.


----------



## Incognitus

BreeNique said:


> i'm secretly waiting for December to arrive, for the new challenges.
> *shhh!!!!!!!!!!!*



Girl, based on some of the threads I've seen in the past, many challenges should be popping up any day now....lol.


----------



## wheezy807

I hope i get around to washing my hair tomorrow, this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Wildchild453

I really need QB to open again. I'm running dangerously low on my Burdock Root Creme


----------



## Angelicus

1. people on this board have BEAUTIFUL hair.  I am salivating at everyone's avatars and siggies.

2. I am addicted to this new Silk Dreams hair care line. I even had a dream about it. I am ashamed to say this but the products smelled really good and I did try eating it um... it does taste sweet  I am so embarrassed. omg I'm still thinking about them... Le sigh... going to the website right now and fantasize. 

3. My hair is so uneven but I don't want to cut it. It's so soft and _purty _with all the new stuff I've been using. Soon I'll try using bar soap again (Dr. Bronners, goat soap at Sunflower Market, etc), now that I'm actively staying away from cones.

4. C'mon, no one else is using 3" rollers for wet setting besides me and Albanye? Get outta here! Green rollers larger than coke cans are the business! 

5. I want some dredlock extensions like Dsylla but I don't know anyone that knows how to do it out here *sad puppy dog face*


----------



## CollegeGrad

Sheena284 said:


> I am DYING to dye my hair black but I'm trying to resist. I promised myself I'd lay off the dye for at least six months. I think I'm a hair dye addict WTF.
> 
> Also, this is just a thought but anyone feel free to answer it for me if you want:
> You see, 'baby hair', are they called that because they are supposedly the hair you had from when you were a baby, or because they are like, new hair or something? Why is it called baby hair exactly?



Sheena284 I think it's called baby hairs because it looks like the type of hair most babies have (silky soft curls).


----------



## adamson

I twisted my hair aftr sealing with with hempseed oil. No other product.

And it feels awesome. Less IS more, sometimes...


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

So I've been trying to get a hold of a friend to trim my ends. We swear we're going to get together then strange stuff keeps coming up. They're not in bad condition or broken so.... maybe this is a sign that I need to keep her out of my hair? I just wanted a good trim (and maybe shape up since it's doing the mullet thing....) before I start tucking it away for the fall/winter... Ah well.

Anyways.... I'm sooooo excited about my QB haul! I kinda wish I had gotten more than one of the twist butters.  AOHC I will NEVER be without ya baby!!!


----------



## -PYT

Ugh it took me forever to detangle. So tired.


----------



## SuchaLady

People really get in their feelings about how often others wash their hair lol


----------



## SuchaLady

Think Im going to cut my hair for my 21st birthday.


----------



## halee_J

I think I'll re-intoduce the Jon Feida clear glaze,  I prefer the results over the Adore. JF is more work though, you have to use it a couple washes to get the full effect.


----------



## lamaria211

I loooove Nairobi !!!!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## Raspberry

I'm in the home stretch of taking down my locs..  It's so ridiculously time consuming, I can see why those who've done it say they'll never do it again  It's nice to feel the softness and coilies of my loose hair again and I'm loving the way my temporary twists look. I know I can't do loose natural again for the long term though...

I want to go to the salon for my virgin perm but I'm really warming up to the idea of self-relaxing after that. I hate the idea of having to rely on a certain stylist.. too many times I've gotten attached to a good stylist, braider, etc. and then they move or disappear without notice and their phone stops working *sigh.*


----------



## tatiana

I am beginning to suspect that "Soo Kim" is a member of this forumn. Everytime I go to an Asian BSS I see something suspect: Mixed Chicks, Silicon Mix, Alter Ego, Miss Jessie, and etc. Today I saw JBCO.


----------



## melissa-bee

I just went on my first mass finger detangling session and it was relaxing.

Also, i've just noticed how much the front of my hair has grown since I first went natural.
Like before I would have to pull my hair and strain my eyes up just to see the front of my hair's ends. Now it just flops down in front of my face and is chin length. Also I can see the ends of my hair from the crown of my head. I can wait to see the ends from the back of my head.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Once again reading the current issue of Hype Hair online.  In their section of step by step styles, the title of one was "2 Hours to Texture."  I thought it would be a straw set under a dryer.   Nope.  They proceed to show you how to do a weave.


----------



## NJoy

Getting ready to start wigging it.  Just went out and bought Creta Girl.  Oh, I'm gonna be SO Diva!


----------



## InBloom

I've been sitting here at my desk, fingering at my new growth.  

I'm not so annoyed by it anymore...not in a hurry to relax.  Wow.  

Something else, I'm soooo glad I switched to Lye relaxers rather than No-lye relaxers.  

Having my strands not-so-straight is actually a good thing.  I like the fullness that I NEVER experienced when I relaxed bone straight.  

What's up with that?


----------



## InBloom

Bublin said:


> I have finally ordered some Bee Mine samples.....i have high hopes for this product line. I'm looking forward to using the Nourishing shampoo bar. I've never used a poo bar before and i think it's just what i need as i only apply shampoo to my scalp so a bar will make my life easier.


 


I'm expecting my Bee Mine stuff any day now......  Hope you like what you ordered.


----------



## youwillrise

ahhh preschool life

got sand in my hair.  haha. 

tonight is a rinse niiiight.


----------



## NJoy

Also, just ordered Afro Detangler.  $55? This better be worth it.


----------



## growingbrown

Just purchased the Huetiful Hair Steamer...... I hope I get good results from this and my money's worth!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

growingbrown said:


> Just purchased the Huetiful Hair Steamer...... I hope I get good results from this and my money's worth!!!


 
I've been eyeing that steamer for so long! Be sure to let us know how you like it when it arrives.


----------



## growingbrown

NikkiQ said:


> I've been eyeing that steamer for so long! Be sure to let us know how you like it when it arrives.


 


I will NikkiQ. That is a present for me cause i dont plan to buy anymore hair productsfor the rest of the year!


----------



## adamson

jbwphoto1 said:


> Once again reading the current issue of Hype Hair online.  In their section of step by step styles, the title of one was "2 Hours to Texture."  I thought it would be a straw set under a dryer.   Nope.  They proceed to show you how to do a weave.



Death!!!!


----------



## Wildchild453

Hair, why are you so frizzy?


----------



## Nix08

Got a 'mist' treatment today...went to Niagara falls


----------



## SuchaLady

I think I will be trying a twist out soon. This girl I went to school with does hers where its one twist in a beehive pattern. In my head the results of that are just so pretty.


----------



## tiffal1922

I REALLY need to invest in a chin strap soft bonnet dryer cause THIS *points at dryer* is not the business!!!!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=245528 said:
			
		

> SuchaLady[/USER];14136979]I think I will be trying a twist out soon. This girl I went to school with does hers where its one twist in a beehive pattern. In my head the results of that are just so pretty.


 
If you do this please post pictures and let us know how it goes. It sounds so interesting.


----------



## -PYT

The longer my hair gets, the longer it takes to style. Ugh, i'm exhausted.


----------



## shasha8685

NJoy said:


> Getting ready to start wigging it.  Just went out and bought Creta Girl.  Oh, I'm gonna be SO Diva!



Oh you're gonna like Creta Girl....very diva-tastic!


----------



## NJoy

shasha8685 said:


> Oh you're gonna like Creta Girl....very diva-tastic!


 
Yay!  I'm excited!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Bought some Aveda Be Curly stuff last nite.  Co-washed this morning, added the serum, then the cream.  Shingled my hair with some IC gel.  Curls are P.O.P.P.I.N.  Dunno how it will dry though.  We shall see... 

Last nite I almost made the decision to be a 'straight haired natural' lol.  I was driving home talking to myself like, 'Yep. That's it.  I'm just gonna start flat ironing my hair.  Can't deal with this stage. Nope. Gonna do it.  As soon as I get home. Yep.'    I got home, did my workout and realized how convenient it is to workout without having to worry about my hair and totally changed my mind LOL.  So crazy.  I will prolly start flat ironing my hair every so often though.  I need a change of pace.


----------



## KimPossibli

I used a comb on my hair last night for the first time since bc. 

Unimpressed... 

Although to be fair... right now my hair is unimpressive right nowin general... 

I would like to do a twisted mohawk... but I dont have the patience to do it myself or the patience with hairdressers... 

been wearing this jaccked up puff for the last week... sigh...


----------



## halee_J

I'm 2 weeks away from being 1 year post relaxer! Eeek! I'm so excited


----------



## Aviah

Its growiiinnnggg!!!!!
Crochet braids next!


----------



## divachyk

Having a bad hair week; no further comment required.


----------



## -PYT

divachyk said:


> Having a bad hair week; no further comment required.



Me too. It's like I've lost my styling mojo. I'm gonna Co wash and start over.


----------



## SuchaLady

@faithVA I sure will! If I can find the picture she tweeted I will show hers as well. Mine probably wont be done for another week or two though. I have those beginning of school meetings and interviews to go to and a twist out + humidity aint gon cut it lol 



faithVA said:


> If you do this please post pictures and let us know how it goes. It sounds so interesting.


----------



## Rocky91

yay! subscription back. for now, at least. honestly, if it hadn't been set up to automatically renew...i probably wouldn't.
i have wayyyy too much going on in life right now-i def shouldn't even be thinking about my hair. and i really haven't. ugh. needing some TLC.....


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb
Happy Birthday to YOU!!
Happy Birthday to YOU!!!
Happy Birthday dear sunnieb!!!
Happy Birthday to YOU!!!!
_and many more!!!!_


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 said:


> @sunnieb
> Happy Birthday to YOU!!
> Happy Birthday to YOU!!!
> Happy Birthday dear @sunnieb!!!
> Happy Birthday to YOU!!!!
> _and many more!!!!_



Thanks @Nix08!  I treated myself to a full body massage and it was heavenly!   I even got a hair bonus - the masseuse used an oil mix that included peppermint, rosemary, and msm.  She asked if I would mind if she did a scalp massage.  I was like - shoot yeah!  Those are all LHCF approved!


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> Having a bad hair week; no further comment required.



Sorry to hear this divachyk!  It'll get better.  Just keep on bunnin'.....


----------



## divachyk

happy bday sunnieb!!!


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> happy bday @sunnieb!!!



Thanks!  How's your hair doin'?


----------



## Kerryann

oh man my hair is growing im excited 
i did a blow out and flat ironed today and well well to my surprise im getting some good growth but my greedy arse wants the wl now

back in braids tomorrow yippie


----------



## **SaSSy**

June 2011







Aug 2011


----------



## KimPossibli

I cannot believe I was contemplating not washing... looked at my scalp this morning and it was dusty.... stupse


----------



## adamson

So many naturals at my school right now... it looks like a lot of people BCed, too. Pretty interesting... but so many nice hairstyles to look at too


----------



## jbwphoto1

Two questions from here at work today:  why am I so jealous of the woman in the ladies room fluffing up her juicy, curly hair and why did I think the woman in the hallway had a hair color that would make me look like a clown?


----------



## LadyRaider

Wore my hair down yesterday. Bad girl! No hair down this semester. I have to get more cute earrings and more cute hair stuff to keep me entertained with french braids and buns!


----------



## NJoy

Prancing thru to show off my newest protective style. Check out my siggy pic. Creta Girl (FreeTress wigs).  Um...Di-va! 


Carry on.  *puts on her shades, snaps and exits the thread*


----------



## jbwphoto1

Just made my first purchase of henna and indigo from www.mehandi.com.  I'm going to shampoo, condish, deep condish, air dry, flat iron single pass and follow up with a self-trim to prep for it.  I may even take a day off work to do my hair.


----------



## Imani

22 days til length check! I'm so bored w/my hair and anxious to see how long it is.


----------



## divachyk

My hair's goodness is somewhat restored thanks to Mizani H20!


----------



## faithVA

I want to straighten my hair tonight but my hair is still wet. I could blow dry it but I don' know how to blow dry my hair  And I'm not willing to dry my hair out trying to figure it out. I'm just going to have to be patient and let it dry and straighten it in the morning.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Excited sitting here with hair mud detoxing my hair and scalp. Why does hair and hair products excite me? I was looking forward to getting home just to try my new products. Is that sad? LOL


----------



## BostonMaria

I'm DC'ing right now. My hair is mad at me for not detangling it for 6 days straight.  I know if I keep this up I'm gonna go bald soon.


----------



## greight

I've been deep conditioning since this morning 

I'm going out this weekend before my vacation ends... I'll be wearing my 4b hair (6inches) loose and DC'ing e'rrrday! Been in love since I cut those inches off!

I'm checking out that mud mask tho'. I hope it can change my life


----------



## SuchaLady

Stretching is 90% mental! I havent had a relaxer since June and I didnt even notice until I checked my calendar.


----------



## MaraWithLove

OMG my hair can fit into a small ponytail awws yay, it took me straightening it to be able to do this-I think my hair is only 4-5 inches long anyways though. '-_-

And gah why do I have this strong urge to DC my hair?


----------



## shasha8685

Got me a new half wig!! Freetress Samara Girl. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## SheenaVee

I'm now thinking that the way I co wash is different from how most people do it. People actually put the condish on their scalps and scrub with the pads of their fingers like they would with shampoo? Because I totally didn't know that. And i don't do that.

So i guess I don't co wash, I just condition my hair. Because what I do when I claim to be co washing is just wet my hair and put conditioner on the length of it. If it needs detangling I do that too, with the conditioner in it, then I rinse it out. I don't try to clean my scalp with it.


----------



## cch24

Sheena284 said:


> I'm now thinking that the way I co wash is different from how most people do it. People actually put the condish on their scalps and scrub with the pads of their fingers like they would with shampoo? Because I totally didn't know that. And i don't do that.
> 
> So i guess I don't co wash, I just condition my hair. Because what I do when I claim to be co washing is just wet my hair and put conditioner on the length of it. If it needs detangling I do that too, with the conditioner in it, then I rinse it out. I don't try to clean my scalp with it.



I do exactly the same thing! I think I'm misleading people when I tell them I "cowash", so I'm going to start saying that I "condition".


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I was so dancing when I was able to find my Shea moisture poo and dc.I also got that aubreys honeysuckle rose conditioner..hope it helps.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Even though I needed that cut, i really miss the length..*sigh* MBL, we were only together for a short time, how I miss you
*chants* health before length health before length health before length


----------



## KimPossibli

Ok i thnk myhair has gotten some act right...

I'm glad I wasnt able to get a salon appointment this weekend.. because i would have cut this mess backdown... all the way back...

I long for the day when I can post an impressive hair update..

I'll be 12 month post relaxer end of sept.... and I know my hair has grown but its so meh right now...

ah well I have an appointment with lhcf for my update in sept 2012


----------



## IMFOCSD

I have been seriously neglecting my hair, I spend 70% of my day feeling sick & tired smh...I need a treatment but do I want Nexus or Joico, hmm...I hate being confused


----------



## choctaw

I love oil rinses


----------



## Imani

I went to this salon for a consultation today and saw these two preteen girls with the cutest hair . One was like BSL and one was full APL and their hair looked super healthy. They forgot their cell and the receptionist was calling their mom to come pick them up from the salon. They were so cute and I think both were natural and got their hair flat ironed. 

Back where I'm from, all the little girls their age have really jacked up hair. Edges all thinned out from bad relaxers, tight braids and gel.


----------



## Majestye

It suddenly occurred to me that I have a decent size bun. I remember last summer I tried bunning and my bun was so small, it was like a knot. Now I have a real bun!  Yay!


----------



## fairyhairy

wish my hair grew as fast a my nails, seriously crazy growing nails


----------



## halee_J

Itgirl said:


> Ok i thnk myhair has gotten some act right...
> 
> I'm glad I wasnt able to get a salon appointment this weekend.. because i would have cut this mess backdown... all the way back...
> 
> I long for the day when I can post an impressive hair update..
> 
> I'll be 12 month post relaxer end of sept.... and I know my hair has grown but its so meh right now...
> 
> ah well I have an appointment with lhcf for my update in sept 2012



Itgirl glad your hair is coming around. I cut my hair again today, and yeah I won't really have any noteworthy update until late 2012 either, maybe even 2013.


----------



## Imani

I realized I'm a lot more confident in knowing whats best for my hair. Back in the day I used to just listen to stylists and assume they know more than I do and would be afraid to put my foot down when something didn't seem right. I'm no expert on hair but I've been living with the hair that grows out of my head for 28 years. I feel like I have a good grasp on the nature of my hair and what works and what doesn't work.


----------



## Lissa0821

I rollerset my hair last night and let it airdry after sitting under the dryer for 20 minutes.  The curls have already fallen, I have to retrace my steps to figure out what happened.  For now no more hot oil treatments of any kind, I don't think they work for me.


----------



## halee_J

Much prefer knee high tops to wigs caps for making ponytail holders.


----------



## SuchaLady

Next up to try: wet wrap. My mama did one on my hair in 9th grade and it came out nice. Never tried it again though. Off to YouTube. On a personal challenge of No Heat for the rest of the year.


----------



## melissa-bee

I need to start taking more pics of my hair. Before it wasn't very photogenic but now I think  it may be ready for pics.

I want to henna at least once a month but then it will mess up my regimen because I have to shampoo before I henna. 

I wanna put egg in my hair.


----------



## youwillrise

interesting. 

i got the smaller bottle of kenra mc and i was using it today and realized that the consistency is much thinner than the liter bottle.  then i looked at the ingredients and they are a bit different. hm...well, hopefully i still like it.


----------



## The Princess

7 weeks post. Don't know if I'm losing hair or what. My hair seems so thin. Going to go back to what I know works. Co washing 2-3 times a week. 

Don't know what happen this yeah. I really been slacking. I'm BSL and my next goal Is getting my thickness back. I might cut off an inch or two. Depending on how my hair look when I get it relaxed. 

I also bought some WEN. Very excited.


----------



## shasha8685

a) When did people get so bold as to ask "Is that your real hair?"

b) Good to know my Tammy half wig is believable


----------



## newnyer

Trying to stay out a sew-in weave until 2012 but staring at my roots & feeling for new growth everyday is getting frustrating & a tad counterproductive.   It's crazy- I remember the days when I loathed seeing NG because it didn't really equal longer hair (since I could NEVER retain my length)...just another trip to the salon.  Thank goodness I don't believe my old stylist's hype about "some folks hair just can't grow past a certain length" anymore.  

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Only 8 days of taking Hairfinity and I'm noticing increased length.  Today was a wash day and both my mom and sister noticed my hair is longer than it was a week ago and while I'm babying my hair like crazy to retain all that I can, it was 6 weeks until I noticed a difference when I was growing out my hair this time last year.  I'm excited Hairfinity is working and I can recover from my setback quicker!!


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> Thanks!  How's your hair doin'?


sunnieb - much better, thanks for checking on me.


----------



## Kurlee

gonna wait till the next shea moisture sale so i can get the souffle, too.


----------



## chickle

I am secretly scared to have longer hair. I have always been apl. When I started my hair journey I was apl, but kept cutting because I was transitioning, now I am natural apl. I just bought this lace front wig and ended up cutting it to my exact hair length and I am always finding reasons to cut my own hair. I am going to put it in a sew in for a couple of months and then go straight to braids afterwards so I don't keep cutting it.


----------



## youwillrise

cch24 said:


> I do exactly the same thing! I think I'm misleading people when I tell them I "cowash", so I'm going to start saying that I "condition".





ive never liked the term "cowash" it sounds weird to me. lol.  

i always just say "condition" or "rinse & condition"  

i dont really use the conditioner as a cleansing agent.


----------



## BreeNique

whelp,
another love/hate hair day...all in all, it's good. i did a bantu knot-out this morning, but was impatient/ didn't let it dry, and I made it a braid-out.

ho hum.


----------



## Harina

Why do I have to tip someone who is making like $25 an hour ($50 for some two hour cornrows)? You're making $25 an hour!! You don't have any overhead costs, no advertising costs, no labor costs because you're doing it out of your house. You don't pay any taxes. I refuse! And I will not feel bad about it. And you know what, I'm going to throw in stylists who do have salons in with them because all of them are way overpriced. Looking at me crazy because I don't tip. Already charging $90 for a press n curl. Hell naw!


----------



## Aireen

Started taking my vitamins again! Added a new one for skin in the mix. 

I need to do something about my hair, like yesterday.  Sigh, I'll fix it tomorrow.


----------



## melissa-bee

I finally did and avc rinse for the first time, properly, and it works. My hair felt like butter this morning.


----------



## adamson

Harina said:


> Why do I have to tip someone who is making like $25 an hour ($50 for some two hour cornrows)? You're making $25 an hour!! You don't have any overhead costs, no advertising costs, no labor costs because you're doing it out of your house. You don't pay any taxes. I refuse! And I will not feel bad about it. And you know what, I'm going to throw in stylists who do have salons in with them because all of them are way overpriced. Looking at me crazy because I don't tip. Already charging $90 for a press n curl. Hell naw!



Because it's just the right thing to do. It doesn't necessarily have to be a huge one. erplexed


----------



## NJoy

Harina said:


> Why do I have to tip someone who is making like $25 an hour ($50 for some two hour cornrows)? You're making $25 an hour!! You don't have any overhead costs, no advertising costs, no labor costs because you're doing it out of your house. You don't pay any taxes. I refuse! And I will not feel bad about it. And you know what, I'm going to throw in stylists who do have salons in with them because all of them are way overpriced. Looking at me crazy because I don't tip. Already charging $90 for a press n curl. Hell naw!



Yep.  Don't sweat it. Although being a good tipper may get you some preferential treatment later, tipping is a courtesy and not mandatory. And, you're right.  If the person owns the business, tipping is not necessary.

Oh, I read up on this. I got tired of tipping my salon owner/stylist on my $120 service and the found out it's not even customary. I've gotta be deliriously happy with my service to tip an owner on a service of that amount.

Shooooooot.  Times is hard.


----------



## Nix08

Why is it when you are trying to finish a product it seems to last forever and the good stuff finishes SOOO fast...*kisses teeth*


----------



## youwillrise

went to vitamin shoppe and got some castor oil.  miss using that stuff.  it's been a while.

i mean, there's castor in my burnt sugar pomade, but i mean straight castor oil.


----------



## NJoy

I want and need to cowash but...I'm feeling sooooo lazy...and it's suuuuuch an endeavor...

Blaaaaahhhhh.....


----------



## youwillrise

oh castor oil...how do i love thee. why do i always let myself run out of thee because when i do, i miss thee so. 

i dc'ed with kenra mc overnight...went out to the store and got some castor oil today and when i got home i slathered it over the conditioner and left it on for about 15 minutes before rinsing with cool water.  my hair feels great. i was sort of worried that i had used too much, but my hair drank that stuff up.  it doesnt feel super oily or anything, just soft and moisturized.  definitely boosted that dc i did.  love it!


----------



## Aireen

3 months post this coming Friday!  1-2 more months to go!


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> Why is it when you are trying to finish a product it seems to last forever and the good stuff finishes SOOO fast...*kisses teeth*



I used to think that same thing about erasers when I was young. Before my hair and clothing addiction, I spent all my money on stationary so I would be thinking the same thing as you but in a non-hair related way.

Love your hair in your siggy btw, Nix08. I thought your subscription was up when I didn't see you had an updated sig recently.


----------



## Aireen

NJoy said:


> I want and need to cowash but...I'm feeling sooooo lazy...and it's suuuuuch an endeavor...
> 
> Blaaaaahhhhh.....



Feeling the same way. I was supposed to wash my hair a LONG time ago...  I still don't know when I'm gonna do it.


----------



## SuchaLady

I need to wash my hair but I'm sick. Sigh. I've been in bed all weekend surfing the net. I've read about hair way longer than I consider normal. Guess I'll read about skin next week. I want something that will make my skin like butter. Hmmmm *taps chin* 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## youwillrise

apparently oyin has their burnt sugar pomade available in their juices and berries scent for a limited time.  i guess theyve had it up for days now.  i have no idea what the juices and berries smells like...never used it before.


----------



## divachyk

cute hair Nix08


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Wondering what supplements do I need to take in addition to my msm and biotin.I want some growth this year so I can start wearing my hair out without feeling self conscious.


----------



## shasha8685

I have a sneaking suspicion that I'm BSB and have been for awhile. I'm really starting to believe that what I'm using as BSL is MBL for me.

I wish I could have some confirmation about this....


----------



## Rocky91

shasha8685 said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that I'm BSB and have been for awhile. I'm really starting to believe that what I'm using as BSL is MBL for me.
> 
> I wish I could have some confirmation about this....



shasha8685, so i've been looking through/stalking  your blog, and i think i want to start phony ponying pretty often. i need to get to APL by the year's end. what was your phony pony regimen?? cowash/bun/pony daily??

thanks in advance!!


----------



## Nix08

Aireen said:


> I used to think that same thing about erasers when I was young. Before my hair and clothing addiction, I spent all my money on stationary so I would be thinking the same thing as you but in a non-hair related way.
> 
> Love your hair in your siggy btw, @Nix08. I thought your subscription was up when I didn't see you had an updated sig recently.



Aireen Erasers that's funny many years ago I loved stationary too  Like you I go from one obsession to the next  Not sure what that's about, maybe being a pisces has something to do with it

Ya I'm signed up for 2 more years I'm hoping for WL in that time frame


----------



## shasha8685

Rocky91 said:


> shasha8685, so i've been looking through/stalking  your blog, and i think i want to start phony ponying pretty often. i need to get to APL by the year's end. what was your phony pony regimen?? cowash/bun/pony daily??
> 
> thanks in advance!!



Rocky91 
Thanks for reading my blog! 

I still stuck to my wash/DC once a week and I co-washed as needed (so if I worked out a certain day, I would just co-wash that day). After I applied my leave ins and serums, I would put my hair into a bun (I didn't place my bun too high up but it wasn't really low either), use what I needed to to make my edges lay down, and tied my hair up. In the morning, I would select whatever phony pony I was going to wear that day. At night (if I hadn't worked out that day), I would just remove the pony and tie my hair up (still in a bun) for the night.

That was really it. I find that my hair thrives when I don't manipulate it too much so I wasn't co-washing everyday or even washing everyday. I hope this helps!


----------



## Rocky91

^^Thanks so much!!


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> Aireen Erasers that's funny many years ago I loved stationary too  Like you I go from one obsession to the next  Not sure what that's about, maybe being a pisces has something to do with it
> 
> Ya I'm signed up for 2 more years I'm hoping for WL in that time frame



Pisces? I thought those of the Gemini sign were flighty.  

Whooohoo! Two years!  You'll get there before that, Nix08.


----------



## Aireen

Watching the movie Unfaithful, guess my hair is gonna have to wait.


----------



## NJoy

Finally got off my lazy tookus (is that a word? erplexed) and cowashed my hair.  I had two braids in the back that were tangled together.  i know I can't allow the ends of my braids to come into contact with each other.  The sheds slide down and tangle with the other ends.  Ah well, it wasn't so bad detangling them.  I cowashed in  ponytails, moisturized and rolled my ends on flexirods.  Ahhhhh.... I feel better now.

Can't wait until my order of Afro Detangler comes in.  Fifty-five bucks.  It better be worth it.


----------



## Nix08

Aireen said:


> Pisces? I thought those of the Gemini sign were flighty.
> 
> Whooohoo! Two years!  You'll get there before that, @Nix08.



But pisces have addictive personalities....good thing I don't take drugs


----------



## shasha8685

NJoy said:


> Finally got off my lazy *tookus* (is that a word? erplexed) and cowashed my hair.  I had two braids in the back that were tangled together.  i know I can't allow the ends of my braids to come into contact with each other.  The sheds slide down and tangle with the other ends.  Ah well, it wasn't so bad detangling them.  I cowashed in  ponytails, moisturized and rolled my ends on flexirods.  Ahhhhh.... I feel better now.
> 
> Can't wait until my order of Afro Detangler comes in.  Fifty-five bucks.  It better be worth it.



It is. It's spelled tuchus  and it's Yiddish for buttocks


----------



## sunnieb

A message to my hair:

Thank you for being so understanding these past few days.  I went out of town this weekend and didn't cowash at all.  I kept you in the blazing sun all day as I hung out and took in the sights.  

I thought of you when we walked through smoke-filled restaurants (food was great) and when you got blown around with dust-filled wind.  I kept you moisturized, but I know I put you through more abuse this weekend than you are used to.

Thanks for being a trooper and not rebelling by breaking or being unruly.  I'm home now and tired, but I clarified you, shampooed, and now I'm dc'ing with nexxus humectress.  I'll gently detangle you and airdry later.

Sincerely,

Sunnieb


----------



## Softerlove

So....I found my winter PS, since I will not be flexi rod setting my hair.  Wanna see?  

Yep











Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## divachyk

What does hauling for Jezus really mean?  Why Jezus? ETA: maybe I should post in the dumb section.


----------



## Napp

after this month i am going to be a straight haired natural 90% of the time again. i am just not a fan of natural styles on me anymore. next summer ill just pay someone to cornrow my hair or something.


----------



## Imani

Softerlove said:


> So....I found my winter PS, since I will not be flexi rod setting my hair.  Wanna see?
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G



I always love her hair/style. I drooled over her bob for ages.


----------



## Harina

My hair was extra dry the day after I deep conditioned it and tangled. So I slopped on some herbal essence and a shower cap. An hour later, still dry as heck. I was so frustrated I got some crisco and put it on top of the herbal essence. Shower cap. An hour later. Tangles were effectively melted.


----------



## SuchaLady

Anyone know where I can get a hair catcher thingy for my shower drain?  I have the one like hotels do where you twist it up to let water drain and twist it down to keep water in.


----------



## melissa-bee

I don't know why I'm so obsessed with  having hair down to my bellybutton.


----------



## BreeNique

GoddessMaker, I absolutely LOVE your pics/ face! So beautiful!!!


----------



## BreeNique

I washed on Friday/ rinsed out the Kenra DC on Saturday morning...tonight I'm gonna wash again. tomorrow is the first day of classes, no real plans for the hair so far...i'm thinking i'll detangle and bun it for Tuesday and Wednesday, and wash on thursday.

new hair washing schedule, for the new year: Monday night DC/ clarify, etc., Wednesday night Co-wash and HOT <3


----------



## youwillrise

i feel very confident about my hair progress lately.


----------



## Rocky91

just flatironed. bout to go get a trim. i like my hair right now. just touched up my color, so it's shiny and jet black and relaxer straight.

random: so i've been having relaxer thoughts lately. really just out of boredom and i want a flyyy short cut so bad. but i just flatironed my hair and it's bone straight....so what would really be the point? i think i'd lose all my hair, since it's so fine. i think i'll stay away.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

It felt good trimming some of the relaxed ends of my transitioning hair. They annoyed me with their wimpy ways.


----------



## youwillrise

my hair grows in layers and it's weird because i get excited that my nape of my hair is nearing brastrap...but then feel lame because the rest of my hair isnt even close to it!  hahaha.  i kinda wish it grew more evenly, but i know it wont happen...i tried to get it to by cutting it all the way down 3 or 4 times and it didnt work.  


i want a snack.


----------



## SheenaVee

Having my hair out is actually annoying me today. Keeps tickling my neck and getting in the way so I have to keep flipping it back. I just realised I have a lot less shrinkage. But I don't know if it's because of the method I used to style my hair or if it's because my hair has grown. I hope it's the latter.


----------



## choctaw

SuchaLady said:


> Anyone know where I can get a hair catcher thingy for my shower drain?  I have the one like hotels do where you twist it up to let water drain and twist it down to keep water in.



SuchaLady

big lots
cvs


----------



## SuchaLady

I need protein. *off to Sally's website*


----------



## Rocky91

got a trim today at MasterCuts, my hair feels and looks fantastic!!
oh, and i have 2 product raves: the GVP dupe of Matrix Conditioning Balm made my hair feel like butter when I rinsed it out. Also, I can easily tell the moisturizing effectiveness of a DC by how straight my hair gets and stays when I flatiron, and so far, bone straight with not a wave of reversion in sight, even in this crazy wind.

Argan Oil One n'Only from Sallys: what can I say? bunch of cones that makes my hair feel nice (my hair LOVES cones) and a lovely scent. In addition, it's quite weightless-I was afraid I was being heavy-handed but my hair came out swanging. I'm pleased with it.


----------



## Nix08

2 wks post - I feel my 1/4 inch


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Rocky91 I need some pictures of this swanging hair..


----------



## Rocky91

GoddessMaker said:


> Rocky91 I need some pictures of this swanging hair..



haha....we shall see. i need to figure out my new camera first.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Rocky91 said:


> got a trim today at MasterCuts, my hair feels and looks fantastic!!
> oh, and i have 2 product raves: the GVP dupe of Matrix Conditioning Balm made my hair feel like butter when I rinsed it out. Also, I can easily tell the moisturizing effectiveness of a DC by how straight my hair gets and stays when I flatiron, and so far, bone straight with not a wave of reversion in sight, even in this crazy wind.
> 
> Argan Oil One n'Only from Sallys: what can I say? bunch of cones that makes my hair feel nice (my hair LOVES cones) and a lovely scent. In addition, it's quite weightless-I was afraid I was being heavy-handed but my hair came out swanging. I'm pleased with it.


 
Erruh   We need some pitchas stat


----------



## Dizz

My hair is getting too long to keep loose. :/


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Note to self: next time I go to the Dominican Republic, find a way to smuggle conditioner!!!

My hair has nicely recovered from a week of chlorine, salt water, sun and No CONDITIONER! My mix of almond hair and coconut milk (all I could find) just pissed my hair off!


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 - did I miss your TU announcement? How did it go?


----------



## melissa-bee

Dizz said:


> My hair is getting too long to keep loose. :/



Gimme some!


----------



## ms.blue

I'm actually regretting flatironing my hair b/c I can't workout as hard as I want to.  I'm so afraid of reversion that I want to stop doing anything that will cause me to sweat.


----------



## WyrdWay

I don't understand some of  the newer threads :/
(not this one.... I "get" this one )


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Shout out to Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel for making my wash and fro so delish!  It has my curls on pop, pop, poppppp!  

Now if only I can find the right products for when I want to wear my hair straight.  

For now I'll just let my froooo glow!


----------



## Nix08

divachyk I just posted a small update in the relaxer reveal thread...All was well, retained all of my growth, even application and no burns/scabs etc... and I've decided 10 weeks is good enough for me


----------



## Bublin

I used direct heat for the first time in months.  I used the tension menthod but it didn't come out straight like i see on Youtube vids.  This method just seems to set my tiny spirals not straighten them out.


----------



## toiatoya

a little frustrated. i wish i had never bleached my hair and even moreso i wish id never let my ex "practice barbering" on my nape and sides. 3 mos setback ugh!!! ok im done venting. i just feel like my hair is whack and i should bc again and start over but then i think i DO have growth and i can trim/even it up later in my journey....sigh.


----------



## Missjetta

Exasperated. As long as I've been with LHCF, I STILL can't do my hair in anything other than a ponytail without it looking like a HAM. And I still don't know what type hair I have. Ugh.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I've been wanting to say this but I dunno how to word it, so I decided to just say it how I see it in my head:

It's crazy to me how when I was relaxed, my new growth felt so curly, and now that I'm natural, my new growth/roots feel 'straight'.  I can't really explain it. 

I made an appt to get my hair flat ironed on my 6 month post hair bday whateva u wanna call it.  We'll see if I keep it.  If I do, I think I'm gonna put my leave in's in my hair, twist it and let it air dry.  That way it'll be stretched.  Or maybe I'll just find out what her method is.  My homegirl is natural, has BSL+ hair (layers) and her hair is beautimous (heat trained).  I'm skurred though, that in an effort to get my hair 'swangin straight', her stylist will destroy my curls.  So yeah, we'll see if I keep that appointment or not...

I want some gotdamb hair color.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Is this a sinus headache or do I have the straps too tight on this wig today?


----------



## adamson

I'm thinking about trying to go no-poo (I already only co-wash more than 95% of the time). Reading some stuff on it and it sounds interesting. It might be better for me than dealing with cones.


----------



## Kurlee

considering trimming to bsl. so tired of these damn layers


----------



## Rocky91

Kurlee said:


> considering trimming to bsl. so tired of these damn layers


doooo it.
I LOVE fairly blunt hair.


----------



## Dizz

my hair was feeling like crap this weekend. tangling, shedding, breaking, feeling crisp when dry and stretchy when wet... i didn't know what the problem was before but now that i'm typing this, i guess a protein treatment is in order. time to shop.

i need some good ceramide oils for rinsing, too. and more gel.

and i want to try this aubrey organics conditioner everyone is raving about. part of me is hoping it's going to be amazing and give me pantene hair. part of me is hoping it sucks so i wont have to be ordering a staple and paying for shipping on amazon every month for the next five years.


----------



## againstallodds

I decided to end my stretch early in 3 weeks (I will be 8 weeks post by then) for my birthday. I'm a little disappointment I'm cutting my 12 week stretch early, but it's my birthday, I'll relax if I want to, lol. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## -PYT

My hair feels good.


----------



## Incognitus

Dizz said:


> my hair was feeling like crap this weekend. tangling, shedding, breaking, feeling crisp when dry and stretchy when wet... i didn't know what the problem was before but now that i'm typing this, i guess a protein treatment is in order. time to shop.
> 
> i need some good ceramide oils for rinsing, too. and more gel.
> 
> and i want to try this aubrey organics conditioner everyone is raving about. part of me is hoping it's going to be amazing and give me pantene hair. part of me is hoping it sucks *so i wont have to be ordering a staple and paying for shipping on amazon every month for the next five years.*



There are also sold at a variety of brick & mortar stores (GNC, VitaminShoppe, etc).


----------



## jazzerz

It's beginning to cool down outside. Soon I won't be able to wash n go in the morning. What to do, what to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## kandiekj100

Why the need to add "today" at the end of "Your hair looks cute"? erplexed

Hmph, my hair is cute _every_ day (well, it's cute on lots of days)


----------



## melissa-bee

I wonder if I could even handle bellybutton length hair. I would look so wild. 
If I had bellybutton length hair right now I would wrap it around my neck and take a picture...or tie it underneath my chin so it would look like I have a beard...and then put some henna in it.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I think I need to add heat back to my reggie.  Now that my hair is longer it is tangling more and the ends are not happy without the heat.


----------



## Embyra

My hair needs some much needed TLC its been TOOO LOOONG


----------



## -PYT

I'm so tempted to do the twisting for growth challenge since that's my main style anyway...i'm concerned about sticking to a challenge though


----------



## faithVA

-PYT said:


> I'm so tempted to do the twisting for growth challenge since that's my main style anyway...i'm concerned about sticking to a challenge though


 
Come on in and join us. What's the worse that can happen? I can list a string of challenges I haven't finished and probably a few I never got beyond posting my name. 

But challenges make for good support and sometimes good fun.


----------



## kittenz

I will be the 1st to admit that I look busted today.  Going home to show my hair some love.


----------



## Lissa0821

Washed hair in the sink in hopes of cutting down my time doing my hair. It did not work, it took the exact same amount of time than if I did it in the shower.  I probably just saved some water that all.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I think I'm going to have to welcome something I used when I big chopped back into my reggie.  That HE None of Your Frizzness Leave In loves my longer for so much.   I'm sorry I let her go.  I'm such a jerk.  lol.


----------



## sunnieb

Had to bust out my Mane 'n Tail Detangler after my cowash tonight.  My newgrowth usually starts fighting me around this time (10 weeks post) every stretch.  That means it's almost relaxer time!!!  :woohoo:


----------



## Nix08

Although I finger comb almost exclusively I purchased some bone combs today


----------



## youwillrise

tonight's a rinse & condition night.  yay. 

me thinks i might add some castor oil to the mix, too.  hmmm. 

in fact...gonna go do that now.


----------



## Nix08

Wow a little over a year into this hair journey and only now am I not length checking every single day


----------



## adamson

The heat and slight (well, more than normal) humidity has my twists looking %!&*$ed up. Man.......... I can't wait until Friday to take them apart. Hmm...


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 said:


> Wow a little over a year into this hair journey and only now am I not length checking every single day



You know, I don't either!  I have to remember to take length check pics!


----------



## NappyNelle

I shouldn't have air dried my twists that way.


----------



## nysister

Just when things were going along nicely...sigh. Stress is no good for the hair.

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## NYAmicas

Finally relaxed and back in love with my hair again. I can see that it is growing, if I can only do better with detangling and retaining I will have BSL by Jan which will please me dearly.


----------



## Imani

So my coworker who is natural is always wearing buns and weaves and finally got her hair straightened out this week and it was long silky, thick and about BSL. I was suspicious she was a member here until I mentioned a steamer and she said she'd never heard of it, lol. 

I was kind of in awe. I'm used to seeing hair like hers on the board but not in real life, lol. BSL is ALOT of hair in person. Or maybe its just bc hers was so full.


----------



## Imani

I'm determined to figure out how to get my hair to be both cute and healthy. But I don't think these twists are it. The ends get tangled and I don't really think I like the way my hair looks pulled back like this. I will do a few more sets. But I see myself mostly doing wigs for the winter. And revisit twists next summer.


----------



## Softerlove

The Mega tangle today was so upsetting...maybe no chelating? No Hot oil treatment? Or no hot 6 oil?


Note to self: introduce things one by one...so upset

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## IMFOCSD

So my mom tells me I need to do something to my hair..basically wear it down or style it more...no thanks...mom im on a personal hide my hair for 30 days challenge lol...I am back to wearing wigs so my hair is always in twists pinned up.

She doesn't get it but the results will speak for itself.


----------



## Truth

my bun feels thicker today....lemme find out that jbco is doing its damn thang...


----------



## SouthernStunner

I am bone laxed3 mos post. Last saturday my friend put 2 strand twist in my hair with NO ADDED HAIR and its lasting..........umm how do I wash without them coming undone?


Next time I need to think this through...lol


----------



## ChasingBliss

When I first joined this site I was a bun warrior. I lived right here in the hair section happily doing everything I was supposed to do to protect my strands and ends and grew my hair to waist length... Eventually I made feature of the month (I was HLD at the time) And unfortunately one of the FOMs that got lost--or so I've been told... then I fell off. My hair needed to be cut back to bra strap length...NOW, I am on a mission again. Growing my hair back past waist length, the fact that I know now it can be done as opposed to just seeing where it goes makes me more gun ho about it all. I expect to reach my goal by the fall of 2012.


----------



## lexxi

So im thinking about texlaxing I believe it will help with heat usage since I have to stretch my hair to keep down on skk and breakage. My only regret would be is that my hair texture would change and I love my curls.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I can't keep my hands out of my hair today.  As much as I like using the gel it just doesn't feel good with gel.  But with a good leave in and some creamy moisturizers my hair feels like a cloud.  I feel like I could just float.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

DC'd overnight with Sally's GVP Biolage Hair Balm.  Lawwwwd.  I have been looking for a good DC since I've been natural, and I think I've found one.  As soon as I put it on my hair, my hair felt buttery.   I have never had that feeling before.  My intention was to leave it on while I did housework, but I wound up sitting on the couch and falling asleep... so I let it stay in over night.  Rinsed out in the shower and hidey-hidey-hidey-ho, my hair feels great.  SUPER excited.

Did my usual wash and go, but today I used Oyin Hair Dew as my leave in, 'sealed' with a lil shea butter then shingled with Eco Olive Oil gel.  Me thinks I likey.   It's not fully dry yet but I like how it looks, and it doesn't feel super hard, crunchy.

When my hair was all conditioner-full yesterday and I was detangling, I noticed that I can put my hair into a very small, struggle-pony tail   I guess I have more growth than I realize.  I can also use bobby pins to clip it to the side, etc.  Going from a 1 inch cut to this, I'm ecstatic.  Can't wait to see where I'm at by the end of the year.

I still want some gotdamb color.  Almost bought a semi-permanent color yesterday but I passed on it.


----------



## naturalagain2

I can't wait to see my hair growth! I'm sticking with this sew-in until the first week of October. I'm hoping I reach APL by December. I think I reached it already when I took out my last sew-in, but I'm not claiming it cause I have to get my ends dusted around the end of October. We'll see......


----------



## KimPossibli

I'm going tohave to abandon twist outs for the good of the hair on my nape...

its so ridiculously dry and tangly.. sigh...


----------



## SuchaLady

I know I said I wasnt straightening for the rest of the year but I have to prep for that and flat iron to see where my hair is at. Lol I wont be surprised or know what results to expect if I dont know where I started out at. So I will straighten Sunday.


----------



## SuchaLady

Had a mini epiphany. I love my hair. It really gives me no problems. Outside of the trival and cosmetic shallow things, what has my hair ever done to me? Nothing. It. Is. Just. Hair.


----------



## **SaSSy**

SuchaLady said:


> Had a mini epiphany. I love my hair. It really gives me no problems. Outside of the trivial and cosmetic shallow things, what has my hair ever done to me? Nothing. It. Is. Just. Hair.



Aw I like this post, I came to love my hair much more this BC, then the 1st BC


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

I wanna twist my hair but its too short and I'll look stupid :-(


----------



## hairsothick

I've only had these braids in for 4 weeks and I'm ready to take them out. I'm going to force myself to keep them in for 2 more weeks though. I have to make them worth the 200 bucks.


----------



## Rocky91

tapioca_pudding said:


> DC'd overnight with Sally's GVP Biolage Hair Balm.  Lawwwwd.  I have been looking for a good DC since I've been natural, and I think I've found one.  As soon as I put it on my hair, my hair felt buttery.   I have never had that feeling before.  My intention was to leave it on while I did housework, but I wound up sitting on the couch and falling asleep... so I let it stay in over night.  Rinsed out in the shower and hidey-hidey-hidey-ho, my hair feels great.  SUPER excited.
> 
> Did my usual wash and go, but today I used Oyin Hair Dew as my leave in, 'sealed' with a lil shea butter then shingled with Eco Olive Oil gel.  Me thinks I likey.   It's not fully dry yet but I like how it looks, and it doesn't feel super hard, crunchy.
> 
> When my hair was all conditioner-full yesterday and I was detangling, I noticed that I can put my hair into a very small, struggle-pony tail   I guess I have more growth than I realize.  I can also use bobby pins to clip it to the side, etc.  Going from a 1 inch cut to this, I'm ecstatic.  Can't wait to see where I'm at by the end of the year.
> 
> I still want some gotdamb color.  Almost bought a semi-permanent color yesterday but I passed on it.


that Biolage stuff is the truth!! i used it before i flatironed a few days ago, and my hair was all 
and i say go for the color if you're feening for it lol, especially if you're talking bout using a semi. your hair will be just fine, with proper care.


----------



## Nix08

So I got like 18 bottle of conditioner (presidents choice puritas for like $1.50 a bottle) BUT I really really like this stuff...I figured it was on clearance because it was being discontinued...I called the company (because like, what the heck am I going to do when it's done)... Nope not discontinued  That's what I call a score!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My hair has been real soft and moist lately..maybe this Ion conditioners are the biz..


----------



## kandiekj100

Yeah, so I was on a personal no-heat challenge until Dec. Well lets just say I remember now why I don't join any of the challenges. I was going to straighten just one small section of my hair in the back to see what my length was. I had been stretching my hair and thought I had reached APL and was just flat-ironing a section to confirm. I found that I indeed was APL. I guess in all my excitement I thought, _well I might as well finish_, so I did. I rocked a Flexirod set yesterday and a bantu-knot out today. I like the knot out this morning, but I'm not feeling it so much now. Too many fly aways and I don't have the volume that I can get with the flexirod set. Maybe when it's longer i'll like it more or maybe if I add some sort of holding product to limit the flyaways, IDK.


----------



## curlyninjagirl

My hair is getting longer! Woot woot!  I think I'm at BSL....for some reason I'm scared to check tho....so weird. LOL


----------



## newnyer

^^^Congrats!! Don't be scurd, hon!!!  (Lol)

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## NYAmicas

ANYONE know a great snagless (or the least snagging) brush I can use for straightening NG with a bloydryer? I love the results I get when I go to the Dominicans but havent used a blowdryer much myself due to fear of ripping my ends out.


----------



## newnyer

As for me- woke up yesterday morning and realized that my edges are thinning....AGAIN....but only on my left side. Obssessed about it for 24hrs & a light bulb went off....I sleep on my left side...DUH! 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## youwillrise

oh no...i just got paid...hair product shopping time.  

i promise not to buy too much.


----------



## Bublin

Thinking of starting a 'Lets Declare War on Breakage' thread.

No longer am i going half-hearted at it....it needs to stop now.


----------



## SuchaLady

Bublin Do it! I don't know anyone who would be against stopping breakage! 



Bublin said:


> Thinking of starting a 'Lets Declare War on Breakage' thread.
> 
> No longer am i going half-hearted at it....it needs to stop now.





Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Majestye

OK, so I'm disgusted with myself for not having more progress. I've been privy to this forum for a year and a half and should have much to show for it. I'm ashamed to say that until this year,  I haven't been dedicated. At least I can say I've been learning and have had my most inspiring retention this summer.  And while I take into account that I cut off about 2 inches of relaxed ends, to enjoy better texlaxed consistency, I'm not that comforted. So, I'm determined to continue to achieve more progress by the end of this year, with everyone's help of course.  Thanks ladies!

Sent from my Xoom using Xoom


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

washed and dc my hair for the second time this week since I got a little gift card from Att and wanted to get the ion extreme moisture big bottle of conditioner..hope my hair likes this special treatment.


----------



## JJamiah

First hairstyle I am getting in my hair in APRIL  2012 after I finished wigging it up is a ROD SET, To let my hair hang LOW low low low low!


----------



## SheenaVee

Short curly hair with a lot of volume? = WIN.
Long curly hair with not a lot of volume? = WIN.
Short curly hair(or hair that appears short due to shrinkage) and low volume? = FAIL.

(And, yes, hair, I AM talking to you. Choose a WIN situation FFS!)


----------



## Raspberry

I'm finally done taking out my locs! :superbanana:

 After 6+ weeks I never thought this day would come  

I cannot WAIT to get a relaxer!  I wish somebody could feel me on this.. relaxers get no love nowadays


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I was cowashing my hair tonight and I think I've figured out my hair thinning and it's not good. The sides are feeling normal, the back is normal, the top near my center part? Thin as hell.  Time to get checked for pcos. Sigh.


----------



## Imani

Sometimes it feels kind of whack that my hair can't do the things I see other textures do. I don't trip too hard tho, bc luckily I knew the deal before I went natural about what my hair can and can't do. 

Like braid outs/twist outs; its too fine and they'd look anorexic on me.  Not to mention anytime my hair is loose it tangles/knots and also wouldn't last more than a day. 

Rod sets; my hair in its natural state just doesn't smooth out like some folks seems to be able to make theirs do


----------



## tapioca_pudding

So apparently the Dew wasn't skrong enough to handle the Eco.  My hair was crispy crunchy critchy by the end of the day. I don't mind some firmness, but it was beyond that. Today I tried again with a thicker condish + alil more shea butter, and we'll see what I get.


----------



## Aireen

Frizzy = definition of my hair this morning but I'm gonna rock it anyway.

Hope you all have a great day today.


----------



## Napp

ive decided im gonna get a relaxer for my 21st Bday hopefully i will be able to wear more styles afterwards....i know alot of people will be mad so i will probably keep it on the low low


----------



## Embyra

Napp said:


> ive decided im gonna get a relaxer for my 21st Bday hopefully i will be able to wear more styles afterwards....i know alot of people will be mad so i will probably keep it on the low low


----------



## Raspberry

Embyra said:


>





Napp, I'm sure it'll come out great  .. make sure to post pics


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

My hair makes me six feet tall with my heels on.  Hawtness!  lol.


----------



## -PYT

Blow drying cut off half of my twisting time. It's def a keeper. Makes me very tempted to flat iron though.....


----------



## kandiekj100

I guess the oil rinses and heavy sealing w/ vasline, along with keeping my hair stretched has really been greath for the overall health of my hair. I'm 3 days into my flat-ironed hair and I can't keep my hands out of it. It just feels so dang ol soft. I wonder which new technique is really the reason for the extra softness. And my scalp is feeling good right now. I should be having the case of the itchies, but I'm still good. I wonder if it is because I've been rubbing my scalp with my fingers. My thought was that doing so would help distribution of sebum and keep my hair scalp from feeling like it's on fire. IDK, but I'm loving it. I'll just keep doing everything to keep yielding progress.


----------



## divachyk

Glasses do a number on the patch of hair right above my ear where the glasses rest on the side of my face.


----------



## Aireen

*FRUSTRATION*: Ugh I just feel like getting up early tomorrow and making an emergency/a last minute appointment with my stylist. I don't FEEL like stretching, I don't FEEL like going a month longer to do my hair. I just wanna do it now and not have to worry about it for the fall/winter. Wait for growth or get a nice fresh cut for the new season approaching? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Renewed1

I straightened my hair using the chase method and my ends FEEL so GOOD! Plus I actually see my true length. I'm APL~~ with my longest tail (V shape). 

Yeah!!


----------



## glamchick84

I big chopped May this year and I simply need more hair on my head. will kill for just a ponytail right now


----------



## Imani

kandiekj100 said:


> I guess the oil rinses and heavy sealing w/ vasline, along with keeping my hair stretched has really been greath for the overall health of my hair. I'm 3 days into my flat-ironed hair and I can't keep my hands out of it. It just feels so dang ol soft. I wonder which new technique is really the reason for the extra softness. And my scalp is feeling good right now. I should be having the case of the itchies, but I'm still good. I wonder if it is because I've been rubbing my scalp with my fingers. My thought was that doing so would help distribution of sebum and keep my hair scalp from feeling like it's on fire. IDK, but I'm loving it. I'll just keep doing everything to keep yielding progress.



kandiekj100 I absolutely love when I flat iron and can see how healthy and luscious my hair is and that all my efforts are paying off


----------



## AryaStarr258

I hid my flat iron last night. Hopefully that'll keep me from going heat crazy like I have been these past few weeks. If not, I'll be forced to take drastic measures.


----------



## Nix08

So dh says to me this morning..."your hair really IS getting long"


----------



## Nix08

Aireen said:


> *FRUSTRATION*: Ugh I just feel like getting up early tomorrow and making an emergency/a last minute appointment with my stylist. I don't FEEL like stretching, I don't FEEL like going a month longer to do my hair. I just wanna do it now and not have to worry about it for the fall/winter. Wait for growth or get a nice fresh cut for the new season approaching? Decisions, decisions...



Aireen Sleep on it and if you feel the same ......Make the appointment  Don't cut though


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Reading so much about flat ironing makes me want to try it.I'm a natural who has never flat ironed my hair except once when I wanted to wear a sorta straight half wig.I just want to see this mess straight and hope I don't get the urge to just shave it off.


----------



## keepithealthy

I really really want to straighten my hair but I'm trying to wait until the end of the month. uuggh The only thing stopping is the fact that it takes me so long to do it.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I think I'm about to do something big for me.I'm giving away hair products.I have created a great stash but I think I will just give away all of it or most of it.I don't know what is coming over me but I'm about to give alot of things away..I don't know if its my feelings emptiness or how I feel about helping others is getting to me.My church will be very happy tomorrow esp our voices that shout group which is the domestic violence ministry.


----------



## SheenaVee

I can't even remember the last time I deep conditioned. :-/


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Ug. It's so humid out. Good thing I have to wear this hat...


----------



## KimPossibli

I  need to get off my but and do this twist and curl...


----------



## mcgheeola

Trying to reach hip lenght so im trying to do my own combo.lee stafford,tiiva growth oil and hairfinty hope this helps.


----------



## melissa-bee

I swear my hair is getting shorter.  I don't see much hair on my head what so ever.


----------



## MRJ1972

On step 2 of my henna/indigo treatment. This sooo time consuming. But if my hair thickens, it will be well worth it!


----------



## Nix08

I hate overnight treatments...headache!!!!


----------



## Damaged but not out

***RANT***


When did members stop using the search feature.

Why is it everyday threads are being started asking the same questions. Over and over...

Literally on the same page the same question will be asked 3 different times WTF


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm in the middle of a bit of a disaster.

I decided to do my first henna gloss today. I decided I will used henna (obviously), ORS
Replenishing Conditioner and hemp oil. 
I don't know what I was doing, so I put some henna in my mixing dish and add water and mixed. Then I threw some of the ORSRC in, then add the hemp oil. I was mixing and mixing and the henna was in clumps. I thought, well I've mixed enough so went and put it in my hair. Well when I it was in half of my hair I decided it was a bad idea. The mix looked like vomit and smelt like vomit, you know how the ORS conditioner has the orangey smell and henna has its unique earthy smell. 
I put it all in ym hair because I didn't want to waste it. Then about 20 mins later I thought, my hair will start breaking because some parts of my hair strands are going to be really strong because of where the henna mud clumps are and some of my strands are going to be flexible and moisturised where the conditioner and hemp oil is. 
So i'm trying to wash it out and the water pressure is so low barely any water is coming out (just imagine I was trying to rinse out relaxer, SMH). I decided to give up and let my hair dry so I can just deep condition with some AOHSR.
I'm currently typing this with clumps of henna stuck in my hair.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My hair seems to love being dc more than once a week..the conditioners I'm now using seem to  be the right prescription for my dry hair as a natural.I want my hair as healthy as possible and if growth comes great before I relax next year.


----------



## Napp

i cant wait any longer...forget 2 months from now! Im feenin for a straight look!
 im getting my relaxer on tuesday!












fo sum of dat creamy crack!


i cant wait to


----------



## Nix08

Napp don't forget the pics


----------



## faithVA

[USER=145404 said:
			
		

> Damaged but not out[/USER];14207965]***RANT***
> 
> 
> When did members stop using the search feature.
> 
> Why is it everyday threads are being started asking the same questions. Over and over...
> 
> Literally on the same page the same question will be asked 3 different times WTF


 
I'm glad that you gave that rant. I feel much better.


----------



## SuchaLady

Getting deeper into this unintended stretch so I was proactive and bought some Aphogee 2 Minute and a heavier leave in. I'm going to flat iron today to make sure my hair isn't in the process of falling out and I haven't noticed yet.  

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Napp

Nix08 said:


> Napp don't forget the pics




Nix08 i will be posting a pic heavy update thread


----------



## Demi27

I'm so happy I BC'd....again.


----------



## NJoy

I really need to henna/indigo soon.  Just feeling too lazy to go thru the lengthy process.


----------



## Rocky91

lmao Napp 's post. hee-lar-e-ous, especially the peanuts gang "whip my hurr" gif.
okay we see ya shawty.
what made you decide to relax as opposed to just continue heat training?? just curious-you seemed happy with the heat training.


----------



## Napp

Rocky91 said:


> lmao Napp 's post. hee-lar-e-ous, especially the peanuts gang "whip my hurr" gif.
> okay we see ya shawty.
> what made you decide to relax as opposed to just continue heat training?? just curious-you seemed happy with the heat training.



Rocky91

heat training worked well for me for the styles i wore back then(lots of twists and WNGs) but now i pretty much wear my hair in a rollerset,bantu knot out,in a bun or straight.i feel like it will be easier to achive these styles with a relaxer.im also hoping i can wear a few more styles that show off length. 

i dont really like to wear my natural curl so im hoping the relaxer with make said styles easier and faster to achive and last longer. ive havent been happy with my hair for the longest so i thought maybe if i get my hair relaxed at a salon instead of at home and get it relaxed/texlaxed instead of texturized, this time around with the chemicals might work for me.

if it doesnt work out i will just cut it into a twa and call it a day. long natural hair is not for me


----------



## Rocky91

Napp said:


> @Rocky91
> 
> heat training worked well for me for the styles i wore back then(lots of twists and WNGs) but now i pretty much wear my hair in a rollerset,bantu knot out,in a bun or straight.i feel like it will be easier to achive these styles with a relaxer.im also hoping i can wear a few more styles that show off length.
> 
> i dont really like to wear my natural curl so im hoping the relaxer with make said styles easier and faster to achive and last longer. ive havent been happy with my hair for the longest so i thought maybe if i get my hair relaxed at a salon instead of at home and get it relaxed/texlaxed instead of texturized, this time around with the chemicals might work for me.
> 
> if it doesnt work out i will just cut it into a twa and call it a day. long natural hair is not for me


oh ok, that makes sense.
I don't really wear my "natural curl pattern" much either. 
well, i'm excited to see your results! your hair is lovely, and I'm sure it'll look great relaxed.


----------



## nappystorm

Why are wig reviewers on Youtube so..._rough_ looking. Not necessarily ugly but like those type of women that can wrestle a bear or something...then they have the nerve to wear a bunch of makeup erplexed


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I blew out my hair Saturday prepping for flat ironing.. I was excited to see the length I have for 6 months, it was longer than I thought it would be.  In fact, I had as much growth/retention in 6 months of being natural as I did in 10 months of being texlaxed.  Go figure.  Anywho, so the blowdrying went down well, my hair didnt' take a lot to get straight.  Even the flat ironing went well, only needed one pass with the comb chase method.  However, it reverted before I even finished my entire head.   I was hella frustrated at first, but just used that as a opportunity to trim my ends (less than 1/4th inch) cuz they were feeling ratty, and jumped back in the shower for another wash n go.  

Maybe I need to use different products; I used Lacio Lacio & Chi serum before blowdrying.  I think I'm gonna blowdry/flat iron once a month to monitor the health of my hair.


----------



## Bublin

GoddessMaker said:


> I think I'm about to do something big for me.I'm giving away hair products.I have created a great stash but I think I will just give away all of it or most of it.I don't know what is coming over me but I'm about to give alot of things away..I don't know if its my feelings emptiness or how I feel about helping others is getting to me.My church will be very happy tomorrow esp our voices that shout group which is the domestic violence ministry.


 
GoddessMaker 
Well that is a lovely thing to do.  It will certainly put a smile on the DV victims' faces.  Good for you.


----------



## halee_J

I neeeed to wash my hair. Today.


----------



## SuchaLady

Ummm Im going to assume that feeling thick at the roots and thinner towards the ends is normal the longer you go sans relaxer.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I wish I could just do natural hair for a living.  I think I'd be healthier doing something I love instead of doing something that I find absolutely no joy in.  Even when somebody says the appreciate what I do I feel NOTHING.  

I've loved hair since I was a little girl.  I just wish I had the encouragement to do that instead of this.  

But it's not too late.  

I'll pray on it.


----------



## newnyer

Sure wish one of u DIY cousins would sell cheaper length check shirts.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## HanaKuroi

I noticed that my braidout was still looking defined after five days. I have been trying to figure what products I used. What I did different. I finally figured it out. I left my braids in for two days freshly washed.  I usually just braid before I go to bed.


----------



## Raspberry

nappystorm said:


> Why are wig reviewers on Youtube so..._rough_ looking. *Not necessarily ugly but like those type of women that can wrestle a bear or something*...then they have the nerve to wear a bunch of makeup erplexed



nappystorm iDied at this post  I need you to pm me some examples lol


----------



## SuchaLady

I  Silk Elements Leave in Creme. My hair feels like silk! 
Oh yeah I lost 3 pounds! =)


----------



## Imani

Raspberry said:


> nappystorm iDied at this post  I need you to pm me some examples lol



I tried not to laugh, I really did,  but couldn't help it


----------



## Imani

12 more days.  I don't think I will do another no heat stretch this long again (5 mos). The suspense kills me. Maybe I'll just do 3 or 4 months after this. 

Or maybe once I reach my goal, and feel more confident in my reggie, I won't care as much and won't be dying to see/check my hair's progress.


----------



## BreeNique

I got my hair flat-ironed for the first time since June last this weekend--yay!
in june i'd done a minor BC (about 2.5 inches), and I think I got at least 1.5 or 2 inches in 3 months!!!! 
What do you ladies think???






 << in June 






 << in September (this past weekend)


----------



## Incognitus

Raspberry said:


> nappystorm iDied at this post  I need you to pm me some examples lol



Now that's just selfish. Here at LHCF, we encourage the sharing of information.  
So nappystorm please share with me too...


----------



## nappystorm

Raspberry said:


> @nappystorm iDied at this post  I need you to pm me some examples lol





Imani said:


> I tried not to laugh, I really did,  but couldn't help it


I'm just saying...would one of yall want to get into a fist fight with muffinsismylover, lovekisses99, lilcutenurse, or somebody?   Even Ateyaaa looks like she could wipe the floor with someone if pushed.


----------



## HauteHippie

BreeNique

I don't know how many inches you got, but you certainly got fantastic growth! Good for you!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Angelicus

... trying to straighten my hair for a length shot tonight. I hope I see some progress, or I am going to cry


----------



## Kurlee

i've had a messy bun for two weeks and have just been refreshing here and there and spraying it with a leave in every other day. It still feels soft. Is not tangled and us shiny. I am laziest person in the world when it comes to my hair.


----------



## Incognitus

nappystorm said:


> I'm just saying...would one of yall want to get into a fist fight with muffinsismylover, lovekisses99, lilcutenurse, or somebody?   Even Ateyaaa looks like she could wipe the floor with someone if pushed.



LOL, thanks for the names. Ok, I just took a look at their channels and I am inclined to agree with you. I would put my money on _them _in a street fight, lol. Ateyaaa doesn't look _as _tough, but tough nonetheless.


----------



## kellistarr

I'm about to co-wash my hair.  This is something that I don't do but I'm trying it today because I've got to be somewhere and my hair needs refreshing and squirts from a bottle won't cut it and my ends feel dry, they desperately need some water.  

Actually, my ends don't feel in the best shape because I really think my hair wants a trim, but it's not getting it at this time.  So, I'm sort of dreading this co-wash because I don't need to spend forever getting caught up in shedded hair, I just need to co-wash and go. * CO-WASH AND GO!*


----------



## Nix08

"You're hair is inspiring" said to MEEEEE....You all know I'm giddy right


----------



## BreeNique

i can't wait for apl.
fersher.
hopefully by March 2012 i'll be fully apl, and this time next year BSL! i like to set liberal goals, so that i can be surprised by the results!!! <3 <3 

I'm overjoyed with my hair growth in the past 3 months/ this summer. seriously. i feel for the first time like i amseeing progress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111!


----------



## BreeNique

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> I wanna twist my hair but its too short and I'll look stupid :-(



nuh uh!! it won't! I'm sure you're all about your screename, so act like it!!! It's hair, and as long as it's on the top of your head, it's beautiful. i'm sure that it'll look just fine, maybe a bit of re-working if neccessary???


----------



## *KP*

Washing my hair twice a week is a pain


----------



## divachyk

enjoying cowashing. easy. quick. keeps ng manageable.


----------



## Napp

Im sitting under the salon dryer. Im very pleased with the result so far.my hair is mostly straight with a little bit of wave to it.  She might also have to give me a cut so i have to mentally prepare for that.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

BreeNique aww that was so sweet, and true  I ended up doing them and wearing them under a beanie type situation for a few days. I took them out for a twist out today and it came out nicely


----------



## Dee_33

Finally back to APL...heading for BSL now


----------



## NJoy

Fiending for some coconut oil.  Headed to Whole Foods.  *sigh*  Why does Whole Foods have to be on the other side of town?  Ah well...


----------



## Prose Princess

Screw you baking soda for giving me an "accidental texturizer"!  Two and a half years of natural progress GONE!!!  I will never forgive myself.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Prose Princess  Do you think it's permanently straightened? 

I put some color in my hair, and as soon as it touched my hair, I could feel my curls loosening.  I let the color stay in the allotted time, and when I rinsed it out, I had legit 3a/b curls.   I was like, Momma noooooo!!!!!!  Then I remembered I had some pure ceramides from Biolage, little ampules that I had ordered and used to use when I was texlaxed.  I poured a vial on my hair and I swear within like 4 minutes, my curls sprung right back to their 3c/4a goodness.  This is what I used.  I dunno if it was a fluke or if it was real, but it's at least worth a try if you want to bring your curls back.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I was gonna post about this dream I had where I accidentally put a relaxer in my hair (mistook it for conditioner for whatever reason), and how I woke up grabbing my curls like, Lawd no!!!!!

Then I thought, what if a relaxed lady came in here posting about how she had a dream she went natural, and woke up grabbing her straight locks like, Lawd no!!!!

Just thought that paradigm shift was interesting.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Relaxed ladies...put me on to the Shea Moisture products...what should I buy and what has it done for you..My PJism is flaring up and Im out of medication


----------



## Prose Princess

tapioca_pudding said:


> Prose Princess  Do you think it's permanently straightened?
> 
> I put some color in my hair, and as soon as it touched my hair, I could feel my curls loosening.  I let the color stay in the allotted time, and when I rinsed it out, I had legit 3a/b curls.   I was like, Momma noooooo!!!!!!  Then I remembered I had some pure ceramides from Biolage, little ampules that I had ordered and used to use when I was texlaxed.  I poured a vial on my hair and I swear within like 4 minutes, my curls sprung right back to their 3c/4a goodness.  This is what I used.  I dunno if it was a fluke or if it was real, but it's at least worth a try if you want to bring your curls back.



I think it might be, mostly because I waited so long to do anything about it.  When it happened (my last wash, 8 days ago, got lazy this week) I thought it was just because I had finally managed to get some moisture in my hair and it was just hanging and would bounce back at the next wash...no such luck. I tried using hard protein by DCing with Megatek, then I tried steaming with amla paste because I read that can help to tighten your curls back up but saw little to no results.  It's so weird though because my hair never really took to relaxers or anything, but now all of a sudden it wants to respond to _baking soda_, which isn't _nearly _as strong as the stuff I used to put on my hair!  I am livid.  I'm hoping they'll bounce back over time though, as I've read that some people notice their hair bounces back from texturizers after a few months.

Thanks for the recommendation though, if I don't see any progress in the next couple of weeks I'll have to give it a try...hopefully it will still be effective! erplexed


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I find the natural hate and natural bashing funny on this other website.  I don't have to bash anyone's method of styling to feel secure in my own choice.  I really don't think naturals feel like "special snow flakes" as someone stated.  Do I feel fly?  Yup!  Is it because I'm natural?  Yup!  Why?  Because I think my hair matches my personality now.  Just like a fly purse makes me feel giddy, so does a good big hair day.  The Jersey in me cannot get enough of big hair.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Baking soda loosened your texture?


----------



## Prose Princess

PinkGirlFluff said:


> Baking soda loosened your texture?



Yup *looks down in disappointment and shame*


----------



## Dee_33

SuchMagnificance



SuchMagnificance said:


> Relaxed ladies...put me on to the Shea Moisture products...what should I buy and what has it done for you..My PJism is flaring up and Im out of medication



I like the Coconut Hibiscus leave-in.


----------



## cutenss

Ok so here I go again. I am tryig my hand at another twist-n-curl erplexed I am hoping for better results, because I did some things differently. Since I have fine hair: I only did six sections, used AG FAST FOOD as a leave in(this gives hold and defination, without being stiff or hard) added a small amount of oil on each section, after the leave in. I also think my mositure levels are better with my hair, since being on a ceramide regimen.  And I think that maybe the key. I really neeed this to work.


----------



## Country gal

I have been wearing weaves and wigs for the past 3 months. I am going to start wearing my natural hair out again. I want to get in shape. I don't want to straighten my hair only to sweat it out again.


----------



## Nix08

Where's Myjourney2009?


----------



## Aviah

My hair is suprising me... 2" frm apl already? Either this is going well or I'm not measuring right... several times!  Hope I can make it by January. Then BSB by June/July (fingers crossed ).


----------



## InBloom

--------------


----------



## SuchaLady

Im nearly 3 months post and Im cool. My newgrowth is so soft. I wish I could tell my hair texture by newgrowth. It would determine alot of things


----------



## faithVA

Was that a question?


----------



## sunbubbles

Im really digging my bob weave, but........ I had to cut some of my front edges, cause I wanted the front left out and its way longer than where the weave ends......*sigh* AND Ive only retained a couple of inches since this time last year. This Texlaxing thing has DEFINITELY made me lazy in regard to my hair. #ROLLSUPSLEEVES, Its time to get my hair journey back on and POPPIN!!!!


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Prose Princess said:


> Yup *looks down in disappointment and shame*


I'm so sorry. I only used it once and I don't remember if it did anything but I know whatever it did or didn't do I didn't like.


----------



## Nix08

I really like adding vitamin E to my DC  My hair actually felt softer.... baby we are in a stride these days...

Getting nervous though, my mom use to always say "After laughing is crying" I've tried to bury that depressing saying but..............


----------



## divachyk

I enjoy the relaxing feel on visiting lhcf and casually surfing when my hair is doing good and behaving. Boy oh boy, when things are not going right, I be burning up threads trying to find the answer to whatever I'm experiencing. 

@Nix08 - girl, you got it down now. All laughter, no crying.


----------



## NJoy

Ok, did I just get an email saying that Afro Detangler, salon size, is now $39.99 and I'm still awaiting my $55 salon size purchase?   Somebody better be talking about a credit or sum'n.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Hair please grow it's been 4 years as of Nov 29th of being natural.You have not been good and you have been nourished with all the lil money I have had with conditioners and no color no nothing..no heat why won't you grow to my baby toe.I thought I did everything right.I ps you with wigs washed you softly put sweet honey in you with conditioners my butt should have never bought on a college student budget..why do you make look so horrid and then you want to have gray in the front that's so mean..maybe  you will talk back and say what I'm lacking so I can do better.


----------



## pookaloo83

It's 10 pm and I have not put twists in my hair yet and I have to work in the am. Should take me about an hour and a half I guess. I'm trying to keep these in for 2 weeks. I'm in the twist your hair for growth challenge. I usually can't stick with challenges, but this one doesn't seem to be too long. Just a few months.


----------



## Rocky91

i mixed honey in my DC for the first time.
been giving my hair some good lovin' lately.... trying to make up for that rough arse summer i put it through, lol


----------



## shasha8685

I need to wash my hair. It's feeling pretty greasy....


----------



## newnyer

Battling between my HHJ routine & looking fly for my birthday. I know it'll be better to stretch my relaxer until November or so but by next month my NG is going to be suspect. Lol.....should have timed it better.....

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## pookaloo83

So I finished the twists. Went to youtube to do this pinup style I saw this girl do and youtube is not working.


----------



## SheenaVee

Received my Hair Rules curly travel kit in the post today! The way I'm ITCHING to go wash my hair and use the products right now is ridiculous.


----------



## divachyk

I really need to clean out my subscribed threads. Kinda getting up there in number.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

So according to the USPS my length shirt was delivered to my house on Monday.  I was home, so why don't I have it???  More than a little annoyed about this.

Can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow and see if I have any new growth!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

I need to make an appointment to get my hair cut. No kinda shape going on in here.  

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Rocky91

soooo...honey in your DC?? try that ****!! 
yesterday i shampooed with my new love, the GVP dupe of Matrix Hydrating poo.
then I mixed up some Aussie Moist 3 min miracle and added a lil honey-i figured, *** it, haven't been making much oatmeal anyways, and that's all i really use it for. yes, that's the precise reason i tried this concoction.  i don't usually like mixing things up, i ain't got time for alladat.
left it in for about 2 hours under a shower cap while doing my homework. no dryer heat, just body heat.
rinsed it and OMG. my hair felt soo soft and moisturized, and detangling was a breeze. i did a flexirod set and my hair is banging. i will definitely do this on the regular.
to conclude this unnecessarily long post-TRY HONEY IN YOUR DC. TRUST ME. IT'S WORTH IT.


----------



## tricie

So...I HATE SSKs and split ends...they are going to the reason I barely get to APL and can't stay and pass that length. Good news, my hair is thick and growing...I take Nzuri hair elixir, 10K mcg biotin, and GNC hair skin & nail vitamins, along with D3, multi vit and B12. If anyone has any SSK/split end remedies, please share!!!

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> I really need to clean out my subscribed threads. Kinda getting up there in number.



Oh yes, Me TOO!!!


----------



## nzeee

i think i've only retained 2" and it's almost a year since i started my HHJ erplexed

i'm actually deeply ashamed of that so i haven't been showing progress pics or anything. i TOTALLY thought once i made the decision to focus on hair health and length it would just come and i'm really shocked that it hasn't yet. 

i do realize tho that getting other people in my hair (even mother and aunt) DO NOT HELP at all. whenever i say i'm going to braid it up or weave it up to PS i end up massacring my ends because people don't give an 'ef and think because it's 'thick' it's super strong or else they just hate it and want to quickly finish what they're doing (this was my mum)

*sigh... what to do. except to learn to do my own hair which somehow makes me think i'll be looking at another disaster. 

le sigh 

OH: it's wayyyyyy thicker than it used to be  and it's a lot more moisturized. and it hangs nicely. and i can make an easy loose bun w/ no effort. these are things i couldn't do just a few months ago so i see it's improving but why so slow????

*ETA: days later: so i've been thinking about this saaaad sack rant and think i should retract a little bit. i definitely expected super-fast growth for some bizarre reason and i'm disappointed it didn't just happen but i have gone from NL to SL and now CBL in just under a year so i guess it's not anything to create a thread about but it's still celebration worthy. my hair and i are ok *


----------



## choctaw

I use vegetable glycerin in my leave-ins and henna pastes. Yesterday I used it on my face and it was very moisturizing, not sticky ...mmmm


----------



## Nix08

Patiently...well not so patiently waiting for my bone combs...I don't even use combs...I just want to receive a nice package


----------



## Aviah

I need to put my hair away. I want braids, or SOMETHING... but I'm supposedly dying it on the 24th. Will I go through with it? Bleach doesn't exactly help my hair health... I want to put it away for a lot of this winter anyway.
If I dye it I can't do things like crochet braids, can't find the right color... 
Ugh, what to do...


----------



## InBloom

Hairveda = greasy?


----------



## Napp

im contemplating going to the salon for them to wash my hair.i dont really want to because i just payed a grip to get it done


----------



## CollegeGrad

I finally got good 2nd day hair.


----------



## adamson

I was getting some bad dandruff (dry heat + sweat =  ) so I;'m dc-ing right now. My head was so itchy...


----------



## melissa-bee

I can't believe it takes an hour and twenty minutes to moisturise my hair.


----------



## shasha8685

--this b-vitamin complex I'm taking has my nails growing in stronger

--if I'm going to be wigging it up, I definitely need to stick to washing and DCing my hair once a week. I had so much shedding.

--I am certain that I will be at BSL before the year is out (if not sooner)


----------



## Arcadian

Soooooo I was supposed to have relaxed by now 

-A


----------



## adamson

Now I'm sitting in front of a fan on high. I would blow dry, but I can't take any chances with heat anymore. My hair is very heat-sensitive in that it gets split ends easily.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I'm going to my mom's stylist tomorrow for a flat iron and trim and I am sooo nervous! I washed it myself and air dried, so at least I don't have to worry about that, but I'm scared she will burn my hair or cut too much  I normally would do it myself but I need a real trim this time and I need my front layers redone. 

I've had my hair burned off before (like burned clean off to where it looked like a blunt cut) and both times the person didn't tell me and I found out later when I went to put my hair up. That was back when I was relaxed. Anyway, if it starts to look like she doesn't know what shes doing I'm leaving.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Wildchild453

Horsetail butter you say? Hmmm...


----------



## Napp

adamson said:


> Now I'm sitting in front of a fan on high. I would blow dry, but I can't take any chances with heat anymore. My hair is very heat-sensitive in that it gets split ends easily.





adamson even with the indirect hooded dryer


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 - I ordered my bone combs today. Let me know how you like yours when you get them.


----------



## Rocky91

somebody give me a recommendation for a good, cheap bonnet hooded dryer!!

i just got paid....and i'm finally feeling the effects of that $0.25/semester raise. holla holla. #andthenihitmydougie
I was thinking of the Belson....anyone used that?? anyone?? help a sistah out!


----------



## divachyk

I want to try some hempseed butter but I will be discipline and wait because I have a tons of other things to use up in my stash (_holds head down, put hands in pockets, sucks teef and kicks the rocks and sand in sadness_)


----------



## jeweltone

my garlic pills taste just like garlic. garlic reminds me of food. now i look forward to taking my vitamins because it kinda makes me feel like I just had a yummy meal.


----------



## nappystorm

Is she a member here? I love her hair and she actually styles her lace wigs to look worth a damn. http://www.youtube.com/user/lushstrands#p/u/5/J4_YnmLaZTQ


----------



## Truth

Getting  the results of my scalp biopsy later on this morning...dunno how I feel about it ..

on the brighter note, I get to go browse the stores until my appt. can we say hair products


----------



## -PYT

Rocky91 sounds like the school is doing better if they are allowing the student raises again! When I graduated I was making ten an hour, woot woot! Lol anywho I'd recommend a good old Gold N Hot. Got mine down there at the bss on Cunningham. Never let me down!  Sorry I can't recommend an upper echelon Pibbs or anything lol


----------



## Napp

Rocky91 said:


> somebody give me a recommendation for a good, cheap bonnet hooded dryer!!
> 
> i just got paid....and i'm finally feeling the effects of that $0.25/semester raise. holla holla. #andthenihitmydougie
> I was thinking of the Belson....anyone used that?? anyone?? help a sistah out!



Rocky91check on ebay for select pro gold. they have a few now for some reason. people couldn't find them for years.  i got the soft bonnet for 30 bucks a few months ago.i love it! my only issue is that the cap came off the bonnet but i just use a rubberband  and it works fine.


----------



## adamson

Napp said:


> adamson even with the indirect hooded dryer



I don't have one  Wish I did, though. Maybe I'll save for one


----------



## NJoy

I really need to start using my pill sorter for my vitamins.  Not only am I forgetting to take them, but now I'm not remembering whether I did or not.  So I skip, just to be safe.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Fotki update! Whoo hoo!!


----------



## nappystorm

Will I make the banned if I tell a member to shut up?


----------



## melissa-bee

I just purchased some rosemary oil to massage in to my scalp.


----------



## BreeNique

my hair is flat-ironed right now..
ya'll....i lasted 4 days...i'm proud of myself.
hopefully i can wash tonight, and get back to my top knotes, etc. having it straight is definately a treat, and it's fun to experiement with my straight hair.

so happy with growth!

remember: it's just hair. 

<3 bn


----------



## divachyk

NJoy said:


> I really need to start using my pill sorter for my vitamins.  Not only am I forgetting to take them, but now I'm not remembering whether I did or not.  So I skip, just to be safe.


NJoy - what vits you taking? I take multivit, triple strength fish oil, calcium and an antioxidant (acai fruit chew from GNC).


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Salon visit update
Pros:
-She didn't cut too much
-My hair came out decent

Cons:
-Took way too long - 4 hours, only 1.5 actually spent on my hair
-Charged way too much

I felt obligated to finish the appointment because shes my moms regular stylist, but I will never go back.


Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Guitarhero

Wen hair mask...has mustard oil in it, I think.  Brassicacae-something.  I need to buy some more butters to make my own.


----------



## -PYT

I love the smell of the yellow Shea butter. These mini twists will take me forever to take down. Dreading that as I put this new set in.


----------



## SuchaLady

I've gotta try this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqPJWL6s1Kc&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## NJoy

divachyk said:


> @NJoy - what vits you taking? I take multivit, triple strength fish oil, calcium and an antioxidant (acai fruit chew from GNC).


 


Country LIfe Maxi-Hair (just started these this summer)
MSM
Super B-Complex
Vite D (recent blood test shows my levels are low)
Omega 3,6,9
NAC
Fo Ti (just added to prevent grays)
Garlic


----------



## ChasingBliss

Loving Kimmaytube!


----------



## Imani

Why r so many stylists confused on the concept of "I'm trying to grow my hair out"? Its like as soon as u mention this to most of them its like...*crickets*....*blank stare*...then this look of confusion, exasperation, disappointment. Followed by an eye roll, side eye, and/or loud sigh.

Or maybe its just me? I'm starting to think that given my texture many stylists assume my hair can't be long thus the stank attitude as if they r thinking "this broad is crazy, why don't she just let me give her a fly cut instead of chasing hoop dreams". 

Luckily I've met a few talented stylists who don't think like that, but not many.


Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## Rocky91

Napp and -PYT, thanks for the help!!

It's gonna be soo nice having flexirod sets that dry in less than 2 hours...


----------



## AryaStarr258

Imani said:


> Why r so many stylists confused on the concept of "I'm trying to grow my hair out"? Its like as soon as u mention this to most of them its like...*crickets*....*blank stare*...then this look of confusion, exasperation, disappointment. Followed by an eye roll, side eye, and/or loud sigh.
> 
> Or maybe its just me? I'm starting to think that given my texture many stylists assume my hair can't be long thus the stank attitude as if they r thinking "this broad is crazy, why don't she just let me give her a fly cut instead of chasing hoop dreams".
> 
> Luckily I've met a few talented stylists who don't think like that, but not many.



That's why I decided to stop going to the salon. If the "pros" don't think I can have long healthy hair, then they'll have no issues with abusing it . I cringe at the thought...


----------



## bajandoc86

A fellow colleague with a TWA (4a/3c mix looks like) mentioned in passing that she wanted some more cleanser for her hair. I thought it was a odd phrase, so I asked her what she meant. She was talking about Miss.Jessie products, and told me she was ordering them online. I gave her the local hook up for those products and we spent an hr chatting about cowashing and natural hair, and other brands of products. Was good to find someone (who i work with every day! can you imagine?) that is on the same page with all things hair.


----------



## lala

I am so happy  that I've finally learned to clean, condition & style my own hair.  Biggest reward --- I don't have to deal with stylists who want to chop my hair off and rake my hair like leaves at every visit.

I'm also thrilled that I've figured out (with some research) how to recreate many products that I've drooled  over since starting my natural journey.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I want long hair really really long hair....right now...that is all..i wonder if santa hears my wish 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## Imani

AryaStarr258 said:


> That's why I decided to stop going to the salon. If the "pros" don't think I can have long healthy hair, then they'll have no issues with abusing it . I cringe at the thought...


 
Exactly. My hair is the longest its been in ages and almost about to be longer than its ever been and I've been mostly doing my own hair for the past year. 

I have yet to master a salon quality flat iron tho, so I still go to the salon every few months for a flat iron/trim. Luckily I have met a few stylists that are on the same page as I am and support me in growing my hair out. 

Funny thing is there are more stylists and salons springing up these days who say they are all about "healthy hair" (including salons that specialize in natural hair).  However, when some of them say healthy hair, they mean healthy short/medium length hair for most people. Most of them still don't believe everyone can have long healthy hair.


----------



## sunnieb

*I went to a musical a few weeks ago with my niece.  I was so happy that we weren't (for once) the only black folx there!   There were so many naturals as well - like my niece.  We were doing some serious hair watching!  Then I noticed something that made me .  All of the naturals we saw had curly puffs!  There I was with my relaxed ponytail and *I* was the one who was "original" and "different"!

*I love cowashing!!!!!

*I've been seeing so many women rockin' some fierce short cuts lately.  Made me think about what I'd look like with it.

*I'm jealous of my co-worker.  She has BSL relaxed hair that is beautiful and healthy (yep, I touched it with her permission ).  By her own admission, she mistreats it and she gets to wear it down every day!  Grrrrr!

*Why can't I make it to BSL????

*I can't wait to relax in 2 weeks!


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb 11 days since your last soda??  Congratulations...as I sit here shamelessly sipping on some orange crush with ice...that's why I don't buy the stuff I just can't say NO if it's in my house


----------



## youwillrise

i was applying some aubrey organics hsr, which i havent used it in a few years...and the smell is reminiscent of a relaxer to me for some reason. haha.


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 said:


> @sunnieb 11 days since your last soda??  Congratulations...as I sit here shamelessly sipping on some orange crush with ice...that's why I don't buy the stuff I just can't say NO if it's in my house



Nix08 I can't believe it myself!  I was (am?) a soda junkie!:fat:  I haven't bought soda for the house in years, but I always found a way to get my fix. 

I'm on a mission to get fine before I hit 40, so I had to give it up!


----------



## Napp

i love my hair! i had an unexpected guest and all i had to do was unwrap and finger comb and i looked cute!


----------



## youwillrise

i was going to comb-detangle my hair in the shower when i rinsed my conditioner, but i decided that i want to just use my fingers. haha.


----------



## divachyk

*Congrats @sunnieb for kicking the soda habit. I went a long time, months even, without drinking soda and when I finally broke down and had one, it was like a drug, it kept calling me back. I might be forced to ween myself back off of them because I am starting to suffer from what feels like acid reflux and soda is a  for that.

*Missing my hair steamer as I sit under the hot behind, not to mention, loud hooded dryer to DC

*Me thinks I should have clarified because my hair feels weird - will see how it turns out before I jump to conclusion

*Love doing my hair and seeing no breakage

*Need @Nix08 to fly to FL to give me a wet assessment tutorial

*@sunnieb - I swear you seem BSL already; are you sure that you are not? (honestly)


----------



## Wildchild453

Why is Camden-Grey's shipping so damn high?


----------



## newnyer

Imani I totallly agree. I used to sing praises about my old stylist back in the day because she kept my hair looking healthy and full...but she also kept it short. And when I had to trim or had breakage she never really told me ways to stop it (PS? Moisturize @ home? Good detangling process? Stretch relaxers a little more?) Nope- her answer was always that I needed to come to her more often & that some folks "just can't grow hair past a certain length" while still looking healthy. Smdh...I actually fell for it until I started coming to this site.  I'm still grateful to her for having my hair, although always cut short, looking fly all those years.  But I can't WAIT to pop in to say hi to her with my hair swangin' once I reach my hair goals. #sticksouttongue.  Lol

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Lissa0821

When I first started with LHCF, I was loading conditioners and oil on my hair as a prepoo or deep conditioner.  But I now realized this year less is more for me. Since I have decreased the amount of oil I use for a prepoo and my deep conditioners, making sure to wash every trace of it out of my hair and I swear my hair looks and feels thicker.  

Oh yeah, I have had my heating cap since 1987 and it still works perfectly.


----------



## SuchaLady

My roommates hair is the ish! It is almost to her butt and she is relaxed.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I swear it has taken many products but I have finally I think found the products that make me hair moist which I think will help with retention and maybe oh gosh growth..Ion products from Sally's is going to be my thing for now on.I got the big bottle of the Extra care treatment and wish they carried a bigger bottle of the extra moisture one..lets hope by next year your girl will be apl maybe and relaxed.


----------



## MaraWithLove

Wow, this homemade DC is heavenly (yogurt, avocado, honey, olive oil and HEHy) and has my curls POPPING. Let's see if this holds up when I rinse out.


----------



## SuchaLady

I think people have a distorted view of hair. Pictures vs. seeing hair in person is not the same.


----------



## Beany

Just "borrowed" some black tea from work so I can do a tea rinse tomorrow.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Beany how you borrow tea? You going to replace it lol..


----------



## Beany

*whispers shhhhhhh GoddessMaker they won't notice*


----------



## Rocky91

sitting here letting this DC do its thing, then I'll rinse, let my hair dry a bit in braids, tension blowdry the rest of the way, and then flatiron.
can't wait to see how it looks...


----------



## MaraWithLove

So...water really does make a difference (washed with smart water).  Hard water = no me gusta; buying water filter ASAP! Thanks Noni  

Sent from my M860 using M860


----------



## youwillrise

so, i was perusing sallys website and saw they had mesh donut bun thingies.  

...and i always said i would never use one of those things, but i'm tempted to buy one.  i wonder if i have enough hair to cover it so it doesnt look dumb?  hmmmm


----------



## AryaStarr258

Just found out the left side of my nape is really thin . First I don't know how to feel about that. I've NEVER had problems with my nape, so I have to get over the shock of the discovery. Second, I don't know what I'm gonna do about it. My protective style of choice is bunning, but I kind of think any sort of ponytail, no matter how loose, is just out of the question. Wearing my hair down until it grows in MIGHT work, but then what about the ends? I do NOT want split ends; I just got a trim.

Decisions, decisions. Anyone got an idea???


----------



## sunnieb

Going to the zoo today.  I cowashed last night, and I'll probably dc tonight to make up for my hair being exposed to the sun all day.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I really want to wash my hair to see if I have heat damage. 

ETA: I wet a small piece under running water and it reverted, so I feel better.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> *Congrats @sunnieb for kicking the soda habit. I went a long time, months even, without drinking soda and when I finally broke down and had one, it was like a drug, it kept calling me back. I might be forced to ween myself back off of them because I am starting to suffer from what feels like acid reflux and soda is a  for that.
> 
> *@sunnieb - I swear you seem BSL already; are you sure that you are not? (honestly)



Thanks!  Just taking it day by day.  It's getting easier...  I miss my coke classics! 

I betta be BSL!    I'll find out when I touch up on Sept. 30!


----------



## Aviah

Okay.... I won't color my hair. Its more money, hassle, chemicals, and upkeep than I want right now. Plus I'm just recovering from a setback and about to put my hair away for the colder season anyway...


----------



## shasha8685

So today when I was out and about (at the BSS, no less), I ran into one of my blog readers!

Definitely the highlight of my day. Made me so happy!


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb said:


> Thanks!  Just taking it day by day.  It's getting easier...  I miss my coke classics!
> 
> I betta be BSL!    I'll find out when I touch up on Sept. 30!



sunnieb I think you are BSL too

Oooh I knew you were good people - COKE CLASSIC!!!  I don't know anyone else who says that!


----------



## NikkiQ

Back from my week long honeymoon in Cabo and I have a lot of catching up to do!

Ready to take this install out and get it redone

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Back from my week long honeymoon in Cabo and I have a lot of catching up to do!
> 
> Ready to take this install out and get it redone
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
Congratulations NikkiQ, It sounds so romantic. Hope you had a fabulous time. Welcome back.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Congratulations NikkiQ, It sounds so romantic. Hope you had a fabulous time. Welcome back.



Thanks faithVA! It was very relaxing and romantic. Salt water murdered my hair though. Itching like a **** right now.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Why am I up at almost 4 am doing a silk wrap?? 

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## Dayjoy

I D/Ced the other day and used a gold conditioner cap, put on an 88% acrylic 12% nylon hat, did some housework, and WOW!  My head felt hotter than when I sit under the dryer.   Why didn't I realize this before?  Now I can kill two birds with one stone.  I hate getting under the dryer twice on wash day (to CON and to set), especially since I have to hop in and out of the shower.


----------



## SuchaLady

Y'all Im confused. Will wearing a bun stretch out newgrowth? I know it's there because I have so much bulk in my hair but I don't feel that crinkle per say. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Arian

Wondering if it's necessary to wash my hair in sections...I don't like washing my hair in sections and I don't like washing it in the shower....sigh...can't win...


----------



## Kurlee

finally washed my hair (it's been three weeks!).  Sitting under the dryer with coconut milk, Joico moiture recovery balm, castor oil and hibiscus, brahmi and amla on my head. Grrrrrrrrrr. Still gotta wash this ish out and style . . .  .


----------



## Arian

Kurlee said:


> finally washed my hair (it's been three weeks!).  Sitting under the dryer with coconut milk, Joico moiture recovery balm, castor oil and hibiscus, brahmi and amla on my head. Grrrrrrrrrr. Still gotta wash this ish out and style . . .  .



I think it has been 3 weeks for me too...I will finally wash today...and I'm dreading it...I have been exhausted.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Hair feels heavenly after my wash today..my hair loves moisture so I guess daily co-washes or at least letting the water run through my twist daily will have to happen..


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Wow that thread got clanked real quick lol.

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## chelleypie810

^^LMAO LuvlyRain3 i was just thinking the same thing smh.


----------



## truequeen06

That was real fast, and I think they made the banned.


----------



## chelleypie810

TQ!! I miss the nail fanatics!!!


----------



## truequeen06

chelleypie810 come back to us!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

chelleypie810 I guess the mods are going hard today. No shenanigans this sunday.

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## chelleypie810

LuvlyRain3 I really would have liked to see how it ended.

truequeen06 I never have time to paint my nails and make them pretty anymore. it stinks. I'm always studying or working. I'm really gonna try to make it back over there.


----------



## SuchaLady

What thread? I missed it again? :/

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Napp

i didnt evn notice before but its hard finding relaxed fotkis now adays. everyone is either transitioning,natural or closed their albums/deleted their pictures.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=147242 said:
			
		

> Arian[/USER];14253125]Wondering if it's necessary to wash my hair in sections...I don't like washing my hair in sections and I don't like washing it in the shower....sigh...can't win...


 
I do both, wash in sections and wash it loose and at the length it is at right now (SL, natural) it doesn't matter. If your hair tangles really badly or washing it loose increases your detangling time then you may want to wash it in sections. But if it isn't at the point enjoy it while it last: wash it loose. 

And I wash my hair in the sink still. I may rinse the last step in the shower if I was going to be in the shower anyway.


----------



## Kurlee

Arian said:


> I think it has been 3 weeks for me too...I will finally wash today...and I'm dreading it...I have been exhausted.


I've just been as lazy as hell.  Slapped this bad boy into a ponytail with a leave-in and KCCC. Won't touch it again till God knows when


----------



## Kurlee

Who has tried Donna Marie Dream Curling Creme?

It's cheaper than KCCC and seems creamier.


----------



## Lissa0821

I have been washing my hair in the sink with a sprayer cause I initially wanted to cut down my time doing my hair.  So far so good, I am doing a much better job of washing out oil and the deep conditioner from my hair cause the flow of water is better than the shower.


----------



## Arian

faithVA, I wash my hair using the bathtub faucet...on my knees the old fashioned way...but I haven't noticed any longer detangling times....but I pre-poo and use oil in my shampoo...maybe this helps...


----------



## faithVA

[USER=147242 said:
			
		

> Arian[/USER];14254901]@faithVA, I wash my hair using the bathtub faucet...on my knees the old fashioned way...but I haven't noticed any longer detangling times....but I pre-poo and use oil in my shampoo...maybe this helps...


 
If it's not broken, don't fix it. You will know if you need to switch up.


----------



## Imani

6 more days. Sigh. I'm ready to see my progress. 

I don't remember time dragging like this during my last no-heat stretch. But I wasn't getting close to the longest my hair has ever been back then either.


----------



## NJoy

Online shopping for wigs.  So thankful for youtube wig reviews.  I get to see the wigs on real heads in action.  It makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## NikkiQ

Imani said:


> 6 more days. Sigh. I'm ready to see my progress.
> 
> I don't remember time dragging like this during my last no-heat stretch. But I wasn't getting close to the longest my hair has ever been back then either.



Its not even my hair and I'm excited!!lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## SuchaLady

Relaxer Friday. Yes Lord. I hope this unintentional mini stretch did no harm. I personally did not notice anything alarming so I think Im cool.


----------



## divachyk

May have to delay TU until next week. Work demands to blame.


----------



## Imani

NikkiQ said:


> Its not even my hair and I'm excited!!lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



NikkiQ  Haha, hope you (and I) aren't disappointed!

Welcome back from your honeymoon. Hope you had fun!


----------



## faithVA

I have tried to like AOHSR but I just don't  It doesn't do anything as a conditioner, with steaming or as a leave-in. It just sticks to my scalp. Another item for the give-away box. I guess I could shave my legs with it


----------



## Imani

faithVA said:


> I have tried to like AOHSR but I just don't  It doesn't do anything as a conditioner, with steaming or as a leave-in. It just sticks to my scalp. Another item for the give-away box. I guess I could shave my legs with it



faithVA, it didn't do anything for me either. It always seemed like it left dull residue on my hair and didn't rinse out well. Since it gets so many rave reviews I considered trying it again. I used it when I was relaxed/transitioning. 

I'm not super fond of any of the aubrey conditioners esp as far as how they leave my hair feeling. I use the protein ones every once in a while, but only as a pretreatment and I always wash them out afterwards. and the island naturals, i add a little of it to my mix of moisturizing conditioners.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=13643 said:
			
		

> Imani[/USER];14257699]@faithVA, it didn't do anything for me either. It always seemed like it left dull residue on my hair and didn't rinse out well. I'm not super fond of any of the aubrey conditioners esp as far as how they leave my hair feeling. I use the protein ones every once in a while, but only as a pretreatment and I always wash them out afterwards. and the island naturals, i add a little of it to my mix of moisturizing conditioners.


 
I should have talked to you before I bought it  At least it looked pretty when I tried to make the Kimmay Tube leave-in with it.


----------



## AryaStarr258

Almost bought another brush today, because the four I have already are clearly not enough. But, I was a good girl and didn't do it


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

faithVA Imani I tried it last week and again earlier this week and it does nothing for my hair. It doesn't feel like it "conditions" it, if that makes sense. Gets a C-/D for me.


----------



## faithVA

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> @faithVA @Imani I tried it last week and again earlier this week and it does nothing for my hair. It doesn't feel like it "conditions" it, if that makes sense. Gets a C-/D for me.


 
It makes sense. It feels good going on but it just sort of sits there. I tried it on dry hair, wet hair, etc. I think my hair doesn't like thick conditioners. My hair did the same with the Kenra MC.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Ok I'm annoyed.  My stylist cut off at least a 1/2 inch of my hair.  He hardly ever puts the scissors to my hair so my ends must have been really bad.  It's just really frustrating.  I'm already trying to recover from a setback where my braider unintentionally cut off nearly all of my retention from this year and I just want to get back on track. I'd at least like to be back at APL in 2 months.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I woke up Thurs morn and twisted my hair all over. I wore a hat to work and out and a about, and my scarf when I got home.  I retwisted Sat morn and Sun nite.  My hair felt amazingly soft and I loved not having to wet it every day. I tried to see how the twist out would look when I removed the twists this morning, and it was okay. I think if I placed the twists better and used diff products I may like it more.  But I would really like to give these wash n go's a break for a at least a couple weeks.

It's about time to switch to my glycerin-free products.  Everything feels like it's sitting on top of my hair, making it sticky and frizzy.


----------



## kandiekj100

Wearing a blow-dried, stretched, heavily-sealed, shingled wng. I wonder if I can truly call it a wng at this point.  In any event, it looks like hot fiyah *in my dylan voice*. Well at least to me.


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm gonna make tomorrow wash day for the week and I don't know if I should henna or do a protein treatment with Nexxus Emergencee

Henna or protein?
Henna or protein?
Henna or protein?

This is the hardest hair decision I've had to make since my BC.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Late to work again stopping at BSS to get a new wig.   Why didn't I do that over the weekend?


----------



## BreeNique

after a week and  day of flat ironed hair, i'm FINALLY washing it out. too excited. 

i put some ORS Replenishing in my head last night, and it's still sitting in today/ all day, until i wash tonight. then a moisturizing DC, and back to the curls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adamson

Took some personal length shots during my 'study break' and it didn't seem like my hair has grown any. But it has grown about 1.5" (since July 20). My hair grows about .75" a month. It didn't look as long because I haven't been blow drying it before twisting. It wouldn't *be* as long, though, as my hair breaks like crazy and feels like straw when I do


----------



## NJoy

Rocking my new wig, Gina, from the It's a Wig collection.  She reminds me of Freetress Bali Girl.  I'm loving her for a nice everyday look.


----------



## halee_J

I'm going to have to get serious about perfecting my cornrow technique if I'm gonna go back to wigs.


----------



## Raspberry

I'm getting a relaxer tomorrow for the first time in 7 years (tryin to stay calm lol). Was just talking to some friends about hair and realized that almost all of my college friends are currently natural or have been natural at some point within the past 5 years. I think it's great that black women are learning so much about their hair and feel confident enough to BC.. which would have been rare 20 years ago. Even if some of us relax again, the shared knowledge will continue to benefit more black women and girls in the future .


----------



## Embyra

That elasta shampoo is so awful my hair hair hasnt been acting right for months since i started using it

Had to mix philosophy and tressemme together as a shampoo to really cleanse my hair the sulphates did make it frizzy but its much better than before

ELASTA shampoo will never enter this house again!


----------



## Magnolia85

Surprisingly, my twist out came out great this time. I air dryed and moisturized with ORS Olive Oil Creme Hair Dress. I guess less is more


----------



## Imani

Embyra said:


> That elasta shampoo is so awful my hair hair hasnt been acting right for months since i started using it
> 
> Had to mix philosophy and tressemme together as a shampoo to really cleanse my hair the sulphates did make it frizzy but its much better than before
> 
> ELASTA shampoo will never enter this house again!



I remember Elasta products when I was relaxed. My hair would always feel like straw after using them


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I know I shouldn't try to type my hair with only 10% being natural, but I feel safe putting myself in the 4a category. I've got definite coils that I can feel and they are about pen spring size. Dont know what is going on with my front hairline though lol. 

And considering the boing! Action, shrinkage is going to be my best friend lol.


----------



## shasha8685

I think I'm finally reaching BSL 


I'll be glad when I hit my goal length and can go into maintenance mode.....


----------



## Aireen

I'm watching the Born To Dance show with Laurie Ann Gibson. I haven't really been up to date with reality TV episodes like I used to be but I decided to watch the final episode... I REALLY like the length of her weave. I like her with short hair more but the length on that weave is amazing.


----------



## AryaStarr258

So I seriously thought I'd found my staples in the Mane 'N Tail products, but it seems as if my hair is breaking and shedding more than EVER since I started using them. Guess I'm back on my quest to find those ever-elusive hair staples. *le sigh*


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

My hair has been breaking and shedding like crazy, so I am not looking forward to my length check this Saturday. I'll probably end up cutting back to APL. Again. -____-


----------



## KimPossibli

I'm in a workshop for the next two weeks with my regional counterparts and its a majority natural for the black women in attendance. There are 3 locs style, 2 twists styles, 2 fros. 

Kinda cool.


----------



## ThickRoot

Girls, girls, girls!

Washed my hair 2 days ago my usual weekly is wash, dc, leave-in and moisturize and style. Well, this time I used Shea Moisture Moisture Retention Shampoo, I DC'ed with KBB Mask and used Oyin Hair Dew as my leave in and I very lightly sealed with HV AvoSoya Oil. My hair feels ridiculously fabulous, I can't believe how good my hair feels! I really think this is the best my hair has felt since I started my HHJ 1.5 years ago. And I've used all these products before, they are actually staples. I just can't get over it. I'm a daily moisturizer and I didn't moisturize yesterday cause I felt my hair really didn't need it and it still feels great. I can't get over this. Yaaayyy to a good wash day!


----------



## NJoy

I can't believe I STILL haven't received my order for Afro Detangler.  AND, I emailed them a week ago because the price has been reduced by fifteen bucks. I figure since I haven't received my order, and I don't even think it was shipped because I have no tracking number, I should be refunded the difference.  NO RESPONSE!  They have one day to respond.  Otherwise, I'm contacting paypal AND my bank to get my money back.  I'm not the most patient person in the world.  Heck, I could've made my own by now. Ugh!


----------



## Britt

I just relaxed and cut off a good 2 inches... hairdreser gave me a pretty good trim. Going to def start stretching my relaxers to every 4 months. I'm very very tempted to go and have my hair cut into a bob this wknd but if I do, it will have to be long enough to be able to pull back into a little ponytail for when my new growth comes in and i'm no longer able to wear it down. Idk... decisions, decisions. I just hate the fact that my hair has thinned out. Or... I could keep it at it's current length and just try to keep it healthy and hope it thickens up some since I'm no longer relaxing every 8-10 wks. 

For some reason, I'm thinking more protein would help me with this. I don't find Nexus Emergencee to be a strong protein for me, and my hair always feels stronger and smoother after use. I'm gonna start using it biweekly and stick with that for a while to see if that makes a difference in the overall health and strength of my hair. The hairdresser told me I could use it 2x/month with no problems. 

I also bought some argan oil yesterday, I love how light it is and how easily it absorbs. I'm usually not a fan of oils, but I think this one might be a winner. I applied some to my scalp and a little all over my ends. I may have used too much, but it's def an oil I can work with. I want to start oiling my scalp like 2x/wk... I think it's good for the health of the scalp.


----------



## Dee_33

Need a lil protein boost...you ladies still loving Aubrey's Organics GPB?  Thinking of trying it this weekend.

TIA


----------



## Embyra

finally cut those heat damaged parts out sigh it was annoying the beep out of me every time i styled my hair


----------



## youwillrise

this has nothing to do with hair, but i am excited about the A- i got on my first english paper...was nottttttt expecting that at all.  it's been about 6 years since ive had to write an academic paper.  i was so horrified.  

in HAIR related news, i really want to use this bentonite clay that i have...and i'm trying to waiiiiiiit because i dont know if i'd be crazy to use it on braids.  if i wait, it'd be at least a  couple weeks (when i remove the braids)...but i reallllllly wanna tryyyyy it.  i tried it a few years ago...but i dont remember what the results were.


----------



## melissa-bee

Think I'm gonna stop cowashing for a while and start deep conditioning with every wash.


----------



## PPGbubbles

okay okay hair, you win! No more blow drying, no more flat ironing.

I get it! You like to be air dryed. So let's find a common ground, I will give you the air dried twists and twists outs but you gotta work with me when I rollerset to see some length in the future. Sound like a plan?


----------



## Bublin

Embrya it looks like you cut off a good amount of curly/healthy hair too.

I have heat damage at the front of my hair but if i were to cut it off i'd only have about an inch and half of hair left there - not a good look!!!


----------



## Embyra

Bublin said:


> Embrya it looks like you cut off a good amount of curly/healthy hair too.
> 
> I have heat damage at the front of my hair but if i were to cut it off i'd only have about an inch and half of hair left there - not a good look!!!




BublinThe curly parts your seeing are at the end of the hair my heat damage was mid shaft.......curls on top -bonestraight-curls at the bottom 

The heat damage i see most tends to be all the way down not mid shaft like mine looking a fool


----------



## lamaria211

I. Looove Shea butter!!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## LadyRaider

Curlmart is in Austin? Wow. Talk about missed opportunities to get things quickly or even go pick up my order. Sheesh.


----------



## Damaged but not out

one day i hope to post a pic of me in teeny white bikini posing with my awesome chunky fro(on the beach)

this is my visualisation for December. 

erplexedI should prob put down my glass of wine and pick up an insanity dvd...but tomorrow is a new day. No need to rush its coming.


----------



## Bublin

Embyra said:


> BublinThe curly parts your seeing are at the end of the hair my heat damage was mid shaft.......curls on top -bonestraight-curls at the bottom  The heat damage i see most tends to be all the way down not mid shaft like mine looking a fool



Embrya Oh no mid-shaft....how did you manage that?  Well at least you got to a stage where you could cut off the damage.  Right now i have about 4-5 twists that
look likt they've been done on relaxed hair.  I thought i was using a good heat protectant - obviously not.


----------



## 13roots

melissa-bee said:


> Think I'm gonna stop cowashing for a while and start deep conditioning with every wash.



Why not both? I've done this twice now... cowashed, then DC with steam. Seemed a little redundant, but I'm still trying to figure out reggie. I read somewhere about DC on dry hair? Would this be why you are doing one or the other? Tryin to learn erplexed.


----------



## 13roots

youwillrise said:


> this has nothing to do with hair, but i am excited about the A- i got on my first english paper...was nottttttt expecting that at all.  it's been about 6 years since ive had to write an academic paper.  i was so horrified.



Congratulations! It's such a good feeling


----------



## naturalagain2

I bought a bunch samples of Oyin for my cousin baby boy. He has very dry hair, I know the Oyin will help. I hope she gets it soon and enjoys it .


----------



## cinnamin316

Damn you humidity!!! My office is hosting this huge conference today with some very important people and my hair looks like crap. When I left mt house I had nice spiral curls and now its a big poof


----------



## NikkiQ

I feel like I've just been treating my hair like a red-headed step child. I haven't done anything to it very much lately except have this install done. I'm tempted to take it out and give my hair a break until the next sew in.


----------



## adamson

My lowest layer of hair is in the middle of my brastrap now... *does happy jig*
Other layers of my hair are also finally below apl... I'm more happy about that


----------



## mcgheeola

My hair is thicker now I think my comb is working using lee stafford and taking hairfinity.


----------



## Embyra

Bublin said:


> Embrya Oh no mid-shaft....how did you manage that?  Well at least you got to a stage where you could cut off the damage.  Right now i have about 4-5 twists that
> look likt they've been done on relaxed hair.  I thought i was using a good heat protectant - obviously not.



sighBublinin the 2 and a half years i transitioned i straightened my hair twice ........... i think it was the last time i straightened when i bought a new flat iron November last year

I will prob try rollersetting my hair have you done it?

i prefer my natural curls to straight hair at this point so im not at the stage where im going to be flat ironing willy nilly lol

see i dont know if i believe in heat protectants i been scarred for life


----------



## melissa-bee

13roots said:


> Why not both? I've done this twice now... cowashed, then DC with steam. Seemed a little redundant, but I'm still trying to figure out reggie. I read somewhere about DC on dry hair? Would this be why you are doing one or the other? Tryin to learn erplexed.



For the past few months my reggie has been: 

Shampoo + deep condition
Co-wash
Shampoo+deep Condition
Cowash
ETC...

But I want to henna at least once a month now so I don't think there is enough space for a co-wash.

I've never tried a DC on dry hair, I don't think it would be effective because I seal with shea butter at least twice a week and don't think the DC would seep in to my hair as well.

13roots


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm throwing my Giovanni Direct leave-in in the bin.


----------



## Bublin

Embyra said:


> [email protected]Bublinin the 2 and a half years i transitioned i straightened my hair twice ........... i think it was the last time i straightened when i bought a new flat iron November last year
> 
> I will prob try rollersetting my hair have you done it?
> 
> i prefer my natural curls to straight hair at this point so im not at the stage where im going to be flat ironing willy nilly lol
> 
> see i dont know if i believe in heat protectants i been scarred for life


 
Embrya - snap, i don't believe in heat protectants either and also too scared to use a flat iron or a blowdryer for that matter.

No i've never tried it on natural hair 1)because i don't have the time and 2) i doubt a rollerset will get my very curly hair straight.


----------



## pookaloo83

melissa-bee said:


> I'm throwing my Giovanni Direct leave-in in the bin.




melissa-bee why? You can throw it this way! 

It used to make my hair hard! I hated it! Now I learned to just use a dime sized amount.


----------



## abcd09

my hair is driving me crazy! why can't i have normal thick strands that don't tangle. why? i cant stand looking at these people anymore who have no problems with their gorgeous flowey hair. they can buy what they want and use what they want  and wash when they want and their hair is fine and they look cute with their hair in any way. my hair is a battle. a constant battle. it's not normal like others here. i am going to flip.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=113787 said:
			
		

> abcd09[/USER];14282027]my hair is driving me crazy! why can't i have normal thick strands that don't tangle. why? i cant stand looking at these people anymore who have no problems with their gorgeous flowey hair. they can buy what they want and use what they want and wash when they want and their hair is fine and they look cute with their hair in any way. my hair is a battle. a constant battle. it's not normal like others here. i am going to flip.


 
Vent for me too. tia


----------



## melissa-bee

pookaloo83 said:


> melissa-bee why? You can throw it this way!
> 
> It used to make my hair hard! I hated it! Now I learned to just use a dime sized amount.



I put it on damp hair last night and when I woke up today my hair was still damp and the conditioner left a white residue on my hair. So I decided to put some shea butter in my hair and the white residue was even more noticeable erplexed
I looked a hot mess, I put my hair in a bun like normal but all my hair is black except the part that makes the bun was white. 

It was Giovanni's fault 

pookaloo83


----------



## Embyra

im the curl activator gel queen!!!


I just ordered the jumbo size WOC and eco styler ahhhh my true loves


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I feel a heavy gelling session approaching.  Eco Styler, come hither!


----------



## PoisedNPolished

I have a hair crush on myself. All I have been doing since I relaxed is taking gentle care of my hair and it's behaving so well. I'm proud. I have been wearing it back in a bun, sometimes my own hair sometimes I had a small track for fullness. I can actually picture what it's going to look like when I'm SL and I LIKE IT!


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I pray that my first oyin purchase is not a disappointment.


----------



## kandiekj100

If the hair on my head was as coarse (almost spelled it course ) as the hair on my chin, I'd have the bomb twists.  Ya'll wouldn't be able to tell me nathan! erplexed


----------



## curlyninjagirl

I'm always so surprised when I see someone make a comment about how hair is just hair and it's not that important. I always think to myself 'Do you know where you are right now?? You're on a hair forum....talking about how HAIR isn't that important..." I'm like uhhhhhhhhhhh......

To most people, hair forums don't exist, _these_ are the people to which hair is not that serious.


----------



## Imani

I saw someone out today with hair similar to mdwezi. I was like whoa that is ALOT of hair, I didn't think it was real at first. Its funny how you are used to seeing hair online but its a totally different thing in person. Like when my coworker got her hair straightened, it was BSL which is pretty common on the hair forum and usually not seen as a big deal around here; but in person it was like dang her hair is long as heck and BSL is a lot of hair. 

It also reminded me just how different everyone's hair is. Tho both my hair and the girl I saw today would both be typed as 4b our hair is very different. My hair will never look that full.


----------



## Embyra

I really need to find my staple shampoo i have my conditioner and stylers


----------



## Imani

My hair is growing sooooo slow. It grew so fast last year from my short cut and now its like a snail. I hope this is just a bad year and soon the growth will pick back up.  

But I said going into this year when I noticed my growth had slowed down, that I was going to be patient and not trip. Just be happy for any progress at all. As long as its getting longer, thats a reason to celebrate, doesn't have to be lightning quick just so it keeps moving forward.


----------



## Angelicus

I had such a rough day at work and nothing got done at all.  :-( It was so bad. I felt so unaccomplished! :-(

I think I will treat myself to some serious spa care-- hair, skin, nails, feet, face pack. Already doing a pre-treatment with Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner. Then I am going to wash, deep condition, and set with Silk Dreams Products. I  Silk Dreams! :scratchch I wonder if Silk Dreams is a man because I want to marry him and have its baby.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva

I am pzzed to the nth degree, and it's my fault for trusting people to do the right thing.

I asked an associate to pick up some Lacio Lacio on his trip up north.  He told me that the salon said that the brand was replaced by some Brazilian Silicon HC system,  which he 'purchased' for me from the stylist.  
I went to Sally's yesterday, and I saw the stuff there. hmmmm. 
Then, something told me to check the price labels on the bottle. Y'all, the labels had a beauty supply store, neon green label on it, with the name of the store on it as well. I'd been HAD!

I had to order Lacio Lacio from Amazon, something that I was trying to avoid in the 1st place. Why lie? Just tell me you forgot or that you couldn't find it.


----------



## sillygirl82

All is right, at least in my hair world.  My Hairveda order came and my hair is so happy.


----------



## Dizz

I'm bored with my hair. It's too long to be short n' cute, and too short to be long n' luscious. Can't wait until it gets past this SL-APL hump.

I hate coconut oil so much. SO. MUCH. SOMUCH. There are a few products that haven't worked very well for me and they all contained that demonic oil.

I need some porosity control in my life.


----------



## Rocky91

PoisedNPolished said:


> I have a hair crush on myself. All I have been doing since I relaxed is taking gentle care of my hair and it's behaving so well. I'm proud. I have been wearing it back in a bun, sometimes my own hair sometimes I had a small track for fullness. I can actually picture what it's going to look like when I'm SL and I LIKE IT!


I feel you on that. My hair is gonna be soo damn fly at APL.
your haircut is super cute and so are you!


Imani said:


> I saw someone out today with hair similar to mdwezi. I was like whoa that is ALOT of hair, I didn't think it was real at first. Its funny how you are used to seeing hair online but its a totally different thing in person.* Like when my coworker got her hair straightened, it was BSL which is pretty common on the hair forum and usually not seen as a big deal around here; but in person it was like dang her hair is long as heck and BSL is a lot of hair. *
> 
> It also reminded me just how different everyone's hair is. Tho both my hair and the girl I saw today would both be typed as 4b our hair is very different. My hair will never look that full.



Man, I so know what you mean. Hell, when I see full APL in real life, i'm still like whoa, that looks long!!


----------



## IMFOCSD

for some out if the blue reason i have been obsessed with natural hair. i finally feel ready to transition to natural...my last relaxer was at the end of july so i guess my transition begins...

i think im scared lol.


----------



## Nix08

For as long as I've known DH he's had a thing for short cut hair....lately he's been noticing that my hair is "getting long" as he puts it...and he seems to be REALLY feeling it


----------



## SheenaVee

My hair is at BSL! W00t!  I was aiming to be BSL by Christmas so this is great!


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I DC'd yesterday with the turbie twist steam method. I liked it. My hair did turn out really soft. I'll have to see what its like for the rest of the week. I think I'll add homemade steaming to my regimen. Maybe before flat ironing.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I totally did not gel last night.  My Fibromyalgia and Seasonal Allergies did a number on me so I just cowashed, braided up the hair with some HEHH left in and called it a night. Maybe I'll gel tonight for date night.  Yeahhh baby!


----------



## melissa-bee

Is it crazy that if I find a stray hair that is not mine I do a strand test on it?
I just want to see how other people hair strength is compared to mine.
Well I always stand test my own hair I can tell when it's improving.
The few times I found some other chick's long a$$ hairs on me their hair is strong it almost slices my hand open.


----------



## Nix08

melissa-bee said:


> Is it crazy that if I find a stray hair that is not mine I do a strand test on it?
> I just want to see how other people hair strength is compared to mine.
> Well I always stand test my own hair I can tell when it's improving.
> The few times I found some other chick's long a$$ hairs on me their hair is strong it almost slices my hand open.



I never thought to do this, other people's hair gross me out .....BUT I may just have to get over it


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I did my first official twist out last nite.   I shampoo'd, dc'd then added my leave ins + shea butter + some foaming lotion + some Eco.  Took me about an hour to finish.  Pinned the twists down so they'd lay flat, then tied my scarf on and went to sleep.  Woke up this morning and hair was maybe 85% dry, 75% in the back.  Unraveled them and fluffled a bit, bobby pinned here and there.  I like it.   It's frizzy and less defined in the back, but I attribute that to it being wet when I unraveled it.  Gonna try sitting under the Pibbs for maybe 15 mins before going to bed next time.  Also gonna try using less shea butter, because I'd like it to be a *bit* more defined.  All in all I really am pleased.  I like that it's stretched so I get more length, and that I didn't have to walk out the house w/ a wet head this morning. I heart my wash n go's but I felt like doing them every day was too much on my ends for some reason, they always feel ratty even though I recently trimmed.  So I'll try twist outs for a few weeks to get them perfected.   Just another shout out to natural hair... I'll never relax again, ever. My hair is freakin awesome.


----------



## GoodMernin

Why did the lady at Sally's suggest the synthetic hair dry shampoo after I asked her specifically about the Bastiste dry spray shampoo?

Does my bunny tail look that fake? 

:-/


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Nix08 said:


> *I never thought to do this, other people's hair gross me out* .....BUT I may just have to get over it



Nah other ppls hair (strangers) grosses me out too, I assume it's covered in booboo crumbs  .  People are gross, plus I just watched the movie Contagion, so I'm kinda giving everyone the side eye..


----------



## NJoy

DC my hair last night and oiled with EVCO. No tangling issues and my hair felt long, strong and healthy. Yay!!! I LOVE MY HAIR!!! :reddancer:It's really been acting right lately, even at 22 wks post texlax. Yayyyyy! :reddancer:


----------



## Britt

My curl junkie smoothing lotion just came! Can't wait to use it tomorrow ! It smells reallly good, just like Pink Sugar!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I wonder if its ok to use curl junkie deep fix over night?? I usually overnight dc with no problems but idk with this dc.

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## curlyninjagirl

I been cheatin' cheatin' cheatin' on my hair diet.....feeling guilty guilty guilty.....

This is what is called a shame spiral. :covereyes


----------



## Embyra

feeling a lil bitter that Nappdidnt do a thread about her birthday relaxer........i feel cheated in some way that i had to see it on fotki instead


----------



## Wildchild453

Been rocking the big braid out hard.


----------



## faithVA

Ever go into a thread to respond and then see who posted it and then you are like Oh, Never Mind 

Have you ever gone into one of my threads and done that? 

Just had to laugh.


----------



## Napp

Embyra said:


> feeling a lil bitter that Nappdidnt do a thread about her birthday relaxer........i feel cheated in some way that i had to see it on fotki instead



Embyra I made a huge thread and tagged youerplexed check your tags

oh whoops i was spelling your name wrong


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

i'm mudding tonight.  It's been about a week since my last mudisode.  Mudding then twisting up for a weekend twistout.

When the heck is my fnwl buttah and oryals (oils ) coming.  shoot!!


----------



## youwillrise

mixed up another batch of buttery/oily stuff.  it started out with a base of oyin burnt sugar pomade that i added other stuff to, but now, it's mostly "other stuff" lol

cocoa butter, castor oil, avocado oil, rice bran oil, sunflower oil, apricot kernel oil. 

i melted the cocoa butter down and then add the other stuff and then i put it in the freezer to let it solidify.  i prefer it solid and not liquidy.


----------



## SuchaLady

Sooo after my mini stretch I  it! My hair feels so thick! It already was  though lol. I can't wait to straighten it. Hopefully I gained some noticeable length as well



Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia

*Adore Plus Extra Conditioning Semi-Permanent Hair Color is the ishhh…..don’t know why I waited so long to try this. *


----------



## long_hair1day

I'm just discovering the benefit of phony ponies and love it. I'm going to do a personal challenge and try my best to PS with this method until the end of the year, with the hopes of reaching SL by Jan 2012


----------



## SouthernStunner

Its almost 2pm here and I need to get ready for a dinner out with friends and family. I want to do a twist out for work on Monday and Sunday we got football games. Time.....where is the time?????

So I think I will do 5 flat twists tonight and slap on a wig, let my hair air dry at the game on Sunday and then I will be set for work on Monday!!!!

Moms, boy I tell ya we surely know how to manage our time.


----------



## freecurl

I need to do a protein treatment, but the only protein I have is from 2, maybe 3 years ago. Its the Apoghee 2 step without an expiration date. I know I should be concerned but I'm not.


----------



## SUPER SWEET

im 5 mins off of getting a box of color....


----------



## melissa-bee

Wish I could mix my shea butter and hemp oil together but really can't be bothered to melt my shea butter!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Wish I had a fairy god mother to send me to a good stylist for a sew in..Im loving this heavy sealing is helping my ends..very soft with a slight oil to them.


----------



## Beany

What has two thumbs and is never shingling her hair again? It looks cute but lawd 4 hours though...

Sent from my EVO


----------



## Embyra

loooooooooolBeanyyeah thats a loooong timedid you replenish for food and water breaks?


----------



## Beany

Embyra said:


> loooooooooolBeanyyeah thats a loooong timedid you replenish for food and water breaks?



 And I don't have a lot of hair. I went to bed and finished the front this morning. 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## Napp

I did a flexi set yesterday and i went out for a while on this muggy *** day. My curls dropped a little but my hair still looks great! It is super bouncy too! *tear* no more matted rollerset combouts! *sniffle* im so glad i relaxed!

On another note i cant seem to go a week without wanting to wash my hair.when pressed i could go weeks before i got an odor but now in just a few days my scalp smells worse than the weeks i would go without  washing. I wonder why that is? I am loving that my hair always smells fresh though. Smelling my hair is gettiing addictive


----------



## Raspberry

So I go into a BSS for the first time in forever.. and then I instantly remembered why I don't like BSSs .. at least the ones where I live. 

First of all right outside the door they had huge surveillance pictures of women pinned up with captions saying stuff like "Got caught stealing 12.10.10." And the women in the photos looked a sight *sigh*. I wanted to take pics to show yall but I chickened out, plus I'm sure some of yall would've been mad at me for posting them online.

Secondly the Asian workers kept asking me if my hair is real... then giving me the side eye when I said yes like they didn't believe me. My hair isn't even that long smh.. 

So I'm sticking to Sally's and the interwebs for my products .


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I'm going to need for Eco Styler to get their stuff together.  I LOVE the pink Eco #7 anti-itch.  My local BSS keeps ordering it, but Eco keeps sending them the pink Eco #8 w/o the anti-itch formula.  I really like the #7, but I guess I will have to deal with this uber medicine smell that the #8 gives off...


----------



## NJoy

Yay! Met with nakialovesshoes for breakfast and wig shopping. I had so much fun!  Gotta do it again soon, Girl!


----------



## Embyra

youtube channel typef is giving me LIFE right now you hear me LIFE!!!!

I laughed so much last night i died and had a rebirth


----------



## Simply_elle

Just got my SEDU!!!!

I was only $65 with my groupon!!! Love a good deal!!!! Next weekend I straighten and trim...


----------



## sunnieb

I just cowashed and I'm sitting here with a towel on my head.  I don't feel like detangling 13 weeks worth of newgrowth!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I really hate that my set back happened.  I really do. My hair was longer than it had been in a long time and I was on track to be BSL by the end of this year, then my braider decided to get all scissor happy.  My hair is growing back and I'm doing all the right things, my patience is just running thin.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Can't wait until next month when i get that long over due hair cut


----------



## divachyk

Today I rocked a twistout with a black headband. Headband compliments of a dear hair buddy (Nix08)


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb said:


> I just cowashed and I'm sitting here with a towel on my head.  I don't feel like detangling 13 weeks worth of newgrowth!



sunnieb Give finger detangling/combing a try as you're air drying it works surprisingly well and it's almost a mindless activity



divachyk said:


> Today I rocked a twistout with a black headband. Headband compliments of a dear hair buddy (@Nix08)


divachyk Oh goodie...PICTHAS!!!!!


----------



## NJoy

I BC'd my 11 yr old's hair tonight.  Her mini fro stretches to BSL. She is over the moon!  I'm so excited for her.  Wow!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I need some new wigs I have no straight wigs anymore and now Im done to either curly wigs or my one little Michele wig..I guess over the weekend I need to pick up a piece.


----------



## youwillrise

i kneeled over the tub...let water run on my braids for a bit, then i squeezed some of the water out, added some conditioner as a leave-in along with some castor & jojoba oils to seal.  then i twisted sections of braids and then kinda bantu-ish knotted them ha.  we'll see how this looks on monday morning.


----------



## Imani

I have been in the mirror all day like wow I can believe this is my hair. It feels so insane and surreal. I'm only full sl/close to apl. But this is the longest my hair has ever been so I'm just still kind of in disbelief. I can't imagine what it will feel like when I actually do make apl and then bsl

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## divachyk

Nixy Nix (Nix08) - I didn't snap a pic but promise to do it next time around. 
NJoy - congrats to lil mama.
GoddessMaker - gorgeous, gorgeous siggy. Your MU is always on point. Ya heard!


----------



## AryaStarr258

Just realized I'm more willing to drop $50 on hair products than I am on alcohol. My friends think I'm weird/more than a little obsessive because of it. I, personally, find it a lot more fun.


----------



## nappystorm

This biotin is the truth.com. I have almost an inch of new growth and it's only been 4 weeks or so. However, these braids are going to have to stay put until 8 weeks


----------



## Nix08

I drove by a white woman with very healthy looking knee length hair today!!!!  DH was driving otherwise I would have gotten a REALLY good look


----------



## cch24

Loving my wash and go today!! Happy that I finally found a routine that works.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im starting to bore of wigs.This is making me look at my lye relaxer as my choice now.I'm trying to hold out until Jan 1 2012 but I don't know.I'm not a braid person bc I wore them growing up way too often and they did nothing for my length.So I now I'm wonder if I should find a shop or find someone with decent prices to do a sew in.I'm tired of looking so rough on the weekends unless I have my wig on.


----------



## NJoy

Waiting I line to see Kevin Hart live. spending wait time reassessing my length goals, hemline and whether to stay layered based on all these weaves and wigs out here.welcome to Hotlanta.


----------



## Rocky91

bout to go do a flexirod set on somebody/help her take down her weave.
new side hustle doing hair=$$.
LOVE it.


----------



## Meritamen

My hair might have had a late summer growth spurt? Or maybe it's from the added protein in my diet or the more consistent exercise. I did a length check a day or two ago and nearly scared myself when I saw how long my hair was. I remember having just passed my collar bone and now it is clearly _way_ past that point. Don't know what caused it but I'll take it.  Maybe I might make it to APL by the end of the year after all. lol


----------



## Imani

An older relative of mine was in total awe of my flat ironed natural hair. It was funny, she wanted to touch it and everything. I guess it didn't look real/too nice forsomeone who does not have "good hair", lol.

I'm supposed to flat iron two more times by the end of this yr. Wondering if that's too much, that would put me at 5 times for 2011. That's funny coming from me since a year ago I was flat ironing weekly.


Im finally starting to feel validation that my regimen is working. It gets boring and super tedious, tiring, and time consuming on wash day. But its been totally worth it.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## divachyk

Wonders why my low porosity hair hates avj about 95% of the time. The other 5% it will tolerate avj in some products based on how the overall product is formulated. So inconsistent.


----------



## NikkiQ

Need to make an appointment to get another install done this weekend. I might be bold and go with red hair this time. Gotta jazz it up a bit for Halloween.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I wonder if I should mix my henna with my aphogee protein treatment...maybe kill 2 birds with 1 stone...

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## allmundjoi

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I wonder if I should mix my henna with my aphogee protein treatment...maybe kill 2 birds with 1 stone...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST



Don't do it! That henna is like a protein treatment.


----------



## SuchaLady

Almost back to BSL!  I think I'm going to get a small trim today. Ignore my dirty mirror  Does the flash make it look worse or something?! Because I swear that's not how it looks. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## loved

I'm 3 months post and my hair is a mess. I've been wearing braids under wigs & washing every 3 or 4 weeks but I lost a lot of hair after the last wash. Trying to decide if I should do a weave, which would til around Veteran's day or relax &  trim. I had a big setback in April so I need to trim whenever my hair is straight enough to do so.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I gotta figure out this twist out thing.  Tried doing it on dry/blow'd out hair - fail.  Semi damp hair - fail.  Everything turns into a fuzzy puffball by the time I make it to work. I'm still experimenting with products.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

NJoy said:


> Yay! Met with @nakialovesshoes for breakfast and wig shopping. I had so much fun!  Gotta do it again soon, Girl!



NJoy Thanks lady. I enjoyed it, too. Hope you had fun last night. Why is my wig still in the trunk?


----------



## choctaw

Polished off liter of Giovanni Route 66 conditioner doing co-washes, oil rinses, conditioner after poo. The product moisturizes and performs well after diluting with water.


----------



## Drtondalia

Hi Ladies 

The good news is I flat ironed my hair yesterday and I so so love the progress I'm making. I think I'll be past APL by Dec. I played in my hair for like 20 minutes in the mirror.

The bad nesw is one of my co workers that has a Halle Berry cut advised me that I need a "serious trim" because I have a lot of split ends.

I just had a "serious trim" in July and there is nothing wrong with my ends. I have some seriously healthy hair I take really good care of it thanks to the help of the members of LHCF. I tried to explain that some of my hairs are growing faster than others so it may look sort of uneven. But she assured me with all two inches of her hair that I was wrong.

I said "let me get away from you and your scissor happy self".


----------



## divachyk

tapioca_pudding said:


> I gotta figure out this twist out thing. Tried doing it on dry/blow'd out hair - fail. Semi damp hair - fail. Everything turns into a fuzzy puffball by the time I make it to work. I'm still experimenting with products.


tapioca_pudding - I'm relaxed so I'm unsure if this will apply to you - I moisturize my hair really good before twisting and I apply extra product to my ends to minimize frizz. After unraveling, I carefully fluff to cut down on tangling and frizzing. I've seen youtubers suggest that overly fluffing and seperating the hair causes frizz.


----------



## Christa438

Wow. I hadnt even noticed that this wasnt the original thread when I peeked in until you (SVT) said that. I understand but I hope that doesn't happen with this thread... I like threads that allow me to be able to vent about my hair frustrations or be happy about my progress, or just say what's on my mind as it relates to hair care. 

Oh well... It's picture day at my daughter's school today. I did bun at the top with back half down, thought it turned out pretty. I wonder how it will look when she gets home lol... Lately, I feel happy that my hair is a bit longer and sad that it looks much thinner too. Im wondering if I should try castor oil, Dr. Miracle's Hair thickening lotion, or something called "Follicular?" (Im not sure but I think that's the name.)


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Shout out to my satin pillow for keeping my sew in weave fresh and fly.  I love that thing.  I think I might have to change all of our pillow cases for the sake of my hair.


----------



## NJoy

nakialovesshoes said:


> @NJoy Thanks lady. I enjoyed it, too. Hope you had fun last night. Why is my wig still in the trunk?


 
Yeah, why _is _your wig still in the trunk?  smh


----------



## SuchaLady

Im really feeling a cut for my 21st.


----------



## SuchaLady

Wrapping my hair gives it an awesome look but it does the job a little too well. My ends look so flat and thin like they need to be trimmed and they don't. What gives?  #Sigh 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## growingbrown

I finally tried my steamer and I love it. My scalp and hair felt so good and moisturized! Definitely a thumbs up! My 4ab hair feel so good and detangling.was a breeze. I put mini twists in and the just feel wonderful and my hair is just....... Wow. I sill probably do this 2X per month. 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Harina

THis is probably a dumb questions, but if you really increase your protein intake, does it affect the hair that has already grown out of your scalp or just the new growth. And how so? I'm thinking it's just the new growth though.


----------



## youwillrise

hellllllo dear brother, what have you got there?  nothing nothing! you only see air. donnnnnt be silly, i love you very much....i guess i shouldnt touch.


overnight dc'ing my braids.  ao hsr & ao wc with castor oil mixed.


----------



## halee_J

Yep this side part really makes a difference. 

My hair is liking this castor/hemp oil combo. Need to pick up more castor oil


----------



## -PYT

I've been neglecting my hair. I think I was bummed to see split ends the other week.


----------



## LatterGlory

:wink2:


----------



## BreeNique

*sigh* i've been a smidge m-i-a lately. school has really got me busy, and my hair is suffering for it....boo. 

i'm gonna try to keep myself up this year, and keep my hair going. it's one of my favorite activities, washing my hair...i always feel so accomplished when doing it. quite relaxing, really. 

*le sigh*


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

When men start losing their hair I say "Shave that ISH".  No.  Really. I wish they would stop holding onto that basketball rim of hair.  It's over.  Game over.  Let it go.  Ladies, tell your male friends, your transgendered friends, all of em.  And I don't care what race they are.  Howie Mandell rocks that baldie well.  So does Vin Diesel.  Mmmm.  

Bump those women that say they need hair to run their hands in!  BOOOOO!  A soft baldie is far more attractive than that rim shot head.


----------



## Nix08

^^^Now that's some funny stuff


----------



## melissa-bee

Since yesterday ALL of my hair follicles have been really itchy. I don't have nits. My scalp is a bit sore today. I'm gonna massage it with coconut oil today I wish I still had some tea tree oil.


----------



## SUPER SWEET

I'm just tired of dealing with my hair. I'm 5 mins off of getting a Ceasar haircut for real.... Only issue is my head is huge....


----------



## NikkiQ

Taking tomorrow off to do the whole name change thing (boring marriage stuff) so after all is said and done, this weave is coming OUT!! I'm feeling a bit jazzy so I'm going to go from 14" #4 to maybe 18" #33. I want RED!


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I miss my 2010 hair..it was the bomb


----------



## newnyer

I know I said I'd wear my own hair out but as soon as this weave I've been eyeing comes on sale it's a wrap. Lol!  All I need is an excuse....

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I am so glad my hair is in this weave because I'm in serious funk emotionally and I'd probably cut all of my real hair down to the follicle right now.  I'm a mess and the world is a mess.  Like Pastor Troy said "I'm bout to move to Mars yall, the world's a mess!"


----------



## Beany

Tomorrow is my last day of Hairfinity (4 months, I gave my last two bottles away). I am never ever taking hair vitamins again. Aside from hair growing EVERYWHERE, these breakouts = no maam Pam. I can't wait to finish that bottle tomorrow.


----------



## shasha8685

I need to moisturize my hair but I don't feel like it.....


----------



## divachyk

SuchMagnificance said:


> I miss my 2010 hair..it was the bomb


SuchMagnificance - is that 2011 hair in your siggy? Looks great to me!


----------



## divachyk

I LOVE BONE COMBS, YES I DO.
I LOVE BONE COMBS, HOW BOUT 'CHU?

Nix08 - I know you'll play along with me even if no one else does.


----------



## -PYT

Refreshed some twists...feelin' better about life.  I keep putting off washing them though.  I HATE when the ends unravel!


----------



## shasha8685

whoa....i didn't realize i had THAT much new growth.

if i'm going to be wigging it up, there really is no point in me relaxing in October...or November for that matter. Hmm....


----------



## abcd09

i just dont get it anymore...AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> I LOVE BONE COMBS, YES I DO.
> I LOVE BONE COMBS, HOW BOUT 'CHU?
> 
> @Nix08 - I know you'll play along with me even if no one else does.



I love Bone combs too!
Bone combs are the bomb-diggity


----------



## divachyk

shasha8685 said:


> whoa....*i didn't realize i had THAT much new growth*.
> 
> if i'm going to be wigging it up, there really is no point in me relaxing in October...or November for that matter. Hmm....


shasha8685 - congrats, what a great problem to have.



abcd09 said:


> i just dont get it anymore...AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


abcd09 - um, are you are ok, dear?


----------



## divachyk

SUPER SWEET said:


> I'm just tired of dealing with my hair. I'm 5 mins off of getting a Ceasar haircut for real.... Only issue is my head is huge....


SUPER SWEET - plz step away from the scissors, bathroom, stylist and idea. This too shall pass. Trust.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

It's almost my bday which means it's almost time for me to straighten my hair for the first time


----------



## Simply_elle

I wanted to see those horrible type F videos!!! I miss everything!


----------



## Bublin

I am wearing a nice fluffy twist out today and two things happened

1) when i got into work i looked in the mirror and the thin £1 hairband i had at the front of my hair had snapped in two and was just hanging on for dear life.erplexed

2) i was walking under a low hanging tree and a twig snagged my hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

I made a deal with myself. If I didnt get my sew in I would get a steamer. But I have a few issues. I really wanted a sew in for a few months and I really have no reasons not to and I have read repeatedly if your hair is in somewhat of a healthy condition a steamer is not going to do much more for you which makes tons of sense. #Sigh.


----------



## AryaStarr258

That's it! No more progress pictures until January. Hopefully I'll be able to see a difference in length by then.


----------



## SuchaLady

I cant be the only one that thinks the "Kang & Quain" concept on this board is silly and ridiculous? Or maybe I am.


----------



## melissa-bee

I can finally stretch my hair to my collar bone without having to bend my neck slightly. Now my neck doesn't seem as long as it once was.
I need to update my siggy.
I'm going to buy a shampoo bar from Lush, any recommendations?


----------



## SuchMagnificent

divachyk said:


> @SuchMagnificance - is that 2011 hair in your siggy? Looks great to me!


 

divachyk

I made MBL in November 2010 and in December I was"trimmed" back to BSB..
My siggy pic is an older pic from April of this year..since then I made MBL again and then had to chop 4 inches off to right above BSL..So ACHIEVING MBL, no problem....MAINTAINING MBL, huge problem


----------



## growingbrown

I didn't realize a soft brush was heaven on my edges........ I had a medium bristle brush and it laid my baby hairs down ok. But when I bought my soft bristle brush....... All I can say is WOW!!! What a difference. My baby hair lay down and stay down the entire day with a little Eco styler gel. Don't sleep on a soft bristle brush! 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## ChasingBliss

Waist length by wedding...mission in full effect.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My face was just made for a headful of curls


----------



## Dee_33

SuchMagnificance said:


> divachyk
> 
> I made MBL in November 2010 and in December I was"trimmed" back to BSB..
> My siggy pic is an older pic from April of this year..since then I made MBL again and then had to chop 4 inches off to right above BSL..So ACHIEVING MBL, no problem....MAINTAINING MBL, huge problem



SuchMagnificance...you still using the Aubrey's GPB and loving it?  Thinking of picking some up.


----------



## Rocky91

welp. got a few hair things coming in the mail.
-my HE Kinky Straight weave
-my soft bonnet dryer-Select Pro Gold.

I may wait for one more paycheck to get my Croc 2 infrared....plus paying my rent is probably more important lolz.


----------



## NikkiQ

Taking the sew in out today 

Can't wait to see my hair. I've missed it so much...only for it to go right back into another install on Friday  Halloween is a busy time with lots of promos so I don't have time to deal with styling my hair so sew-in it is.


----------



## SheenaVee

My hair is frizz central right now. I need to wash it but can't be arsed. Bun or ponytail tomorrow it is.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

luving me said:


> @SuchMagnificance...you still using the Aubrey's GPB and loving it? Thinking of picking some up.


 

luving me

It is quite possibly the BEST thing I have ever used on my head..I am headed to Vitamin world when I get off work to stock up..It makes my new growth smooth out, my strands feel stronger, and my hair has a silky finish after flat ironing..I contemplated just DC'ing with this for an entire month just to see the results..Try it, its awesome!


----------



## Arian

Lacio Lacio on my dry, porous natural hair is heaven!  Received my RoundBrushHair order...60oz of Silicon Mix and 2 bottles of Lacio Lacio...hopefully, the Lacio Lacio will be just as good on my damp hair as a leave in...if not, I got some use for it as a daily moisturizer!!!  *sigh*  I love to find something that actually works for my hair...


----------



## ms.tatiana

Computer screen is broke & I either wanna buy an cheap $25-30 dollar half-wig or wash my straight remi weave & pay $60 to get it installed....

I'm being very cheap right now


----------



## LaBelleLL

Beany said:


> Tomorrow is my last day of Hairfinity (4 months, I gave my last two bottles away). I am never ever taking hair vitamins again. Aside from hair growing EVERYWHERE, these breakouts = no maam Pam. I can't wait to finish that bottle tomorrow.



did you see a lot of growth with Hairfinity?


----------



## LaBelleLL

ChasingBliss said:


> Waist length by wedding...mission in full effect.



oh wow, i'm so excited for you. this is my goal as well, except I don't have a boyfriend or fiancé.


----------



## halee_J

So, I just figured out what ventilating a wig means. I had no idea you could add kinky baby hair to a LF. Genius


----------



## NJoy

I've been in denial.  I need to up my water intake and stay on track with my vitamins.


----------



## Beany

LaBelleLL said:


> did you see a lot of growth with Hairfinity?


 
Nothing spectacular on my head (other places though) Won't be doing it again. I think I read you're supposed to use it for 6 months to really get the "full" effects of it. I just couldn't deal with the amount of tweezing, shaving, waxing, and depilation I had to do to other places, not to mention the breakouts.


----------



## NJoy

I think I'm going back to DE.  Something about that stuff really helped my sinuses and my allergies are starting to kick in bigtime with the season change.


----------



## divachyk

SuchMagnificance said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I made MBL in November 2010 and in December I was"trimmed" back to BSB..
> My siggy pic is an older pic from April of this year..since then I made MBL again and then had to chop 4 inches off to right above BSL..So ACHIEVING MBL, no problem....MAINTAINING MBL, huge problem


@SuchMagnificance
Sorry to hear but you're in the right place to achieve and maintain. Why do you think you have been unable to maintain MBL in times past?


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Damn....my sister found my hidden WEN Ginger Pumpkin cc. Now she wants to try some because I tried a TEENY bit of her Sweet Almond WEN when she got it in July.

Damn. *sucks teef*


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

outspokenwallflower said:


> Damn....my sister found my hidden WEN Ginger Pumpkin cc. Now she wants to try some because I tried a TEENY bit of her Sweet Almond WEN when she got it in July.
> 
> Damn. *sucks teef*


   Damn that pumpkin Wen again!!!!!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Damn that pumpkin Wen again!!!!!



Hmmmm... Is it that good?

I think once I finish with this laureal sulfate free shampoo (it's aight) I'm gonna make the switch to Wen.


----------



## ChasingBliss

I have so many spray and concoction bottles it aint even funny.


Put some spring water and aloe vera juice in a spray bottle and sprayed my scalp all over before loose bunning and going to bed...soooo soothing.


----------



## Napp

I am officially a Joico head! i am buying liter sizes of everything at the end of the year:blondboob


----------



## Imani

I just got a trim and I'm seeing tons of splits. Sigh. Time for an intensive search and destroy. My ends split so super easily. I guess I need to trim more often, like every 2 to 3 months. So I will trim again when I get it done for new years. Then I'm doing a 4 month no heat stretch and won't trim again til april 2012. 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## choctaw

Napp said:


> I am officially a Joico head! i am buying liter sizes of everything at the end of the year:blondboob



I run up in Ross and TJ Maxx like a heat seeking missile and LOCK on liter size Joico conditioners


----------



## abcd09

divachyk kinda. thanks though.


----------



## winona

I have 3 Aveyou certificates and have no clue what I want to use them on.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Thinking about protective styling for the entire month of october

Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikkiQ

Took my install out and my hair looks HUGE! I'm totally loving it. Doing a nice and long DC right now and then a serious detangling session before getting another sew in tomorrow.


----------



## NJoy

Wanting to DC but feeling really lazy...again.  Blahhhh....


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Trying to figure out if I really want to be natural right now. I'm probably one of the laziest folks I know & life would be soooo much easier with a relaxer. SIGH...


----------



## MzSwift

I WILL be in a HL challenge one day!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Hair now look a here you better not embarrass me tomorrow at work..I never wear you out any way but I'm tired of wigs and stuff..I need a break until Monday.I want you to look good in your puff tomorrow if you don't I believe Im going to shave my head.


----------



## faithVA

I am so surprised there aren't more 2012 challenges started already. Is anyone thinking of starting one? Anyone?


----------



## curlyninjagirl

What the *bleep*! I was casually snipping a few splits here and there and found myself coming across far too many for my comfort!!!!!!!!!! 

I've been so good this year.....for the most part. I don't get it, maybe it's my $18 hair scissors????? Or, God forbid, it's my HG beloved conditioner. No it can't be....


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> I am so surprised there aren't more 2012 challenges started already. Is anyone thinking of starting one? Anyone?



Not I said the cat,but I hope there is an APL 2012 challenge!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## faithVA

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];14329927]Not I said the cat,but I hope there is an APL 2012 challenge!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
I think thats what most people are saying


----------



## NappyNelle

I'm tired of seeing these raggedy rat-tat-tat tattery wigs and weaves. I know I'm not looking fabulous everyday, but sometimes, I'm just like... 

Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## youwillrise

ive been taking my braids out for uhhh...about 6 hours now and i'm tired as fluffles.  i havent even really taken any breaks from it.  it didnt take this long to put them in. ugh.


----------



## Evolving78

it's so nice to get back into the salon and let someone take care of my hair for me.  i know i will meet my goals when the time is right.


----------



## Amerie123

wishing i was BSL already.. **SIGHS**


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Every strand of hair that comes out of my head I make sure there's a bulb attached so I know it's a shed hair and not a broken one.  I'm aching to get back to BSB and on to BSL!


----------



## newnyer

Looking like MacGuyver today trying to piece together hair products @ my parents house. Finally found a Tresemme Naturals sample and evoo in the kitchen- took the bottle right off the counter while they were cooking like it was Christmas morning & I found my present.  Watered down the conditioner in a spray bottle and sealed with the evoo.  Parents looked at me with the serious side eye. LOL!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I cannot wait for the Carolina humidity to go down so that I can straighten my hair.  It'll be fun to be straight again for a day or two.  I'll be stalking TJ Maxx and Marshall's for great flat irons at discount prices.  With layoffs on the way I have to be careful with my pennies.  :s


----------



## melissa-bee

Before I used to cover my hair when getting in to my hot bath. That behaviour stemmed from when I was fully relaxed and didn't want my roots to revert in the steam. Now I don't have to worry. I let my dry ends out in to a puff when I get in to my hot bath and they go back curly when stretched and my ends are soft and moisturised when coming out my bath. It's like a 2 in 1 bath and steam treatment.


----------



## manter26

I just got a replacement Maxiglide...the top plate in my original one stopped heating up after under 2 years. The new Maxiglide does not have exchangeable plates, the one with the pin cannot be removed.  Kinda bummed about that.


----------



## kandiekj100

I love reveal and length challenge threads. I am not apart of any them but I get so excited when I see one, and then disappointed when I open it only to find there aren't any pictures.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> I think thats what most people are saying


 

Maybe Imani will do both the APL and BSL 2012 challenges 

If not, I might take on the duty.


----------



## NJoy

Did an overnight DC last night.  So....why haven't I washed it out yet?


----------



## Napp

i cant belive i just wasted 45 mins trying to rollerset. i didnt even finish alf my head. i ended up just putting some braids and rodded the ends and called it a day. it took like 15 mins SMH. next time i try to rollerset i will do so with 100% snag free ponytail holders


----------



## SheenaVee

I've found that stretching my hair out, like banding it at night or stretching out the root with a hairdryer is a bit pointless. After a while my hair just shrinks back to the size it was before I stretched it.


----------



## Imani

NikkiQ said:


> Maybe Imani will do both the APL and BSL 2012 challenges
> 
> If not, I might take on the duty.



NikkiQ Lol, thats waaay too much doing both. I will do BSL 2012 if it doesnt pop up soon. Even tho APL is looking real shady for me for 2011 .

eta: so I went ahead and started a BSL thread. Had a couple of grey goose and tonics after work, so I'm all crunk. Got Big sean, "I Do It" playing.


----------



## youwillrise

did a bentonite treatment...just clay & water.  now ive got ao hsr in the hair.  slathered it on real nice...every strand coated.  this conditioner stretches my hair quite a bit when i put it on...doesnt stretch it all the way, but it kinda gives me an idea of where i am...i think im apl...buuut i dont wanna claim it because...what if im not? Lol.  we'll give it a few months and see.  

Sent from my Eris using Eris


----------



## curlyninjagirl

Are you freakin' serious right now??


----------



## Bajanmum

So I really wish somebody will take over doing my hair right now. My twists are boring me, and I need a new style on my natural 4a hair...


----------



## winona

I am so confused by the mention function.  Sometimes I get them sometimes I don't. Sometimes I get them I can't even tell which thread it pertains too because the dates are so old.  Uggghhhh I have love/hate relationship with technology.


----------



## youwillrise

i have no idea when ill rinse this conditioner.ehhh.  gotta twist it before the weekend is over.


----------



## NJoy

I've been protective styling so long, and my hair has grown so much.  I don't know if I'll even know how to handle this much hair in everyday styling.  Oh boy.  What have I gotten myself into? erplexed


----------



## divachyk

Napp said:


> i cant belive i just wasted 45 mins trying to rollerset. i didnt even finish alf my head. i ended up just putting some braids and rodded the ends and called it a day. it took like 15 mins SMH. next time i try to rollerset i will do so with 100% snag free ponytail holders



Napp - I ponytail rollerset and have a brief overview in my blog. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## divachyk

I could never stretch for a long period of time because I don't have time to cowash every few days and when I don't stay on top of cowashing, I have slight breakage. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## youwillrise

ooooh.

i think i'm gonna try this whole rope twist thing.  ive never heard of it until today. hmmmm.


----------



## Lissa0821

I tried the braidout technique Bmbshellle posted the other day and I tell you it is too cute.


----------



## NJoy

Ah well, wearing a decorative scarf with baggied braids beneath to the zoo today.  I'm becoming a Master at HYH/PS styling.  But it's sho making me lazy.  Who's gonna do my hair when I start wearing it out? Any volunteers?

I wasn't even doing my hair myself at SL.  What the heck am I going to be doing with HL hair?  I'm sure not trusting any SHS.  Ummm...I'm in trouble.


----------



## youwillrise

tell me why the last time i went to sallys it smelled like a straight up nail salon in there?  it had never smelled like that before!  it was unbearable.


----------



## halee_J

Ok now I want to dye my hair purple


----------



## LadyRaider

I'm going to be in a zumba demonstration (which is funny on several levels.) I'm wondering how I should wear my hair.


----------



## divachyk

halee_J said:


> Ok now I want to dye my hair purple


I loved the purple hair pic that was recently posted halee_J.


----------



## kellistarr

I'm buying a hooded dryer.   Want to do rod sets on natural hair.  Wonder what it will look like.
Still debating on another bottle of WEN Ginger Pumpkin.  There is going to be a new Xmas condish and then I'm going to act like I gotta have that!


----------



## winona

Omgoodness bay rum fragrance oil smells awesome.  I wandering in my husbands mancave just to get a whiff


----------



## KimPossibli

Monday is the anniversary of my last relaxer..I was tempted to do a flat iron but...

I was too busy/lazy/cheap..

My hair seems to be overing just above collar bone..

but I never wear it stretched..


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I'm fighting the urge to take this weave out.  Not because it looks bad but because I miss my fro 

My fro is my friend.


----------



## halee_J

divachyk 

Hey D I think you're talking about someone else, haven't posted any purple hair pics


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I am loving HE Hello Hydration as a moisturizer! I've been using it all wk and sealing with Coconut Oil, talk about silky soft. Coconut Oil is back in rotation for th winter. 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Imani

I thought my anxiety would die down after I got my hair done last week. I did a 5 month no heat stretch and was really anxious to see how long my hair was and if it was healthy. 

I still have a while to go before ApL. My hair appeared healthy at first but upon examining my ends I still found a lot of splits even after having gotten it trimmed at the salon. Been trying to search and destroy which is exhausting. 

It calmed my anxiety a little, but I'm still kinda nervous about my ends and also still waiting to make APL. To me thats when my hair will really feel long. My hair is currently the longest its ever been but just barely, my hair was pretty close to this long in grade school before but never APL.  I think I might have another 2 inches or so to go. So end of this year or very early next year I'm hoping to make APL.


----------



## Imani

So I decided I wanted to see some black people so I went into the city for a bit yesterday. So much natural hair, I love it. Saw mainly twists. A few short cuts. And a few fros. 

I wish it were still summer I'd play around with some loose styles. For now I'll just stick with alternating bt twists and wigs. Not looking forward to twisting my hair at all, its so tedious and time consuming. maybe I'll try some bigger ones this time. I'm going to visit my mom overseas soon in a beautiful country I've never been to and all I can think about is, "i wonder if she can twist my hair for me while I'm there?" lol.


----------



## youwillrise

i did something weird with my hair. 

i was going to do that whole rope twisting thing, but i got annoyed with all the twirling and such. ha...so i decided to braid the base, twist the middle and then braid the end.  my only real reason for doing it is to see if it'll last longer this way.  i'm shooting for 4 weeks in these.  the good thing is, i keep my ends hidden...so i dont have to worry about it looking too "crazy"


----------



## LaBelleLL

I love putting my hair in twists. Every Sunday. I love doing that even more bc it's a totally justifiable reason to not do any schoolwork on Sunday. And it guarantees that I'll watch at least one movie a week or a barrage of shows for more than 1 hour on end. I don't crack open a book. I have my hair to do and hair goals to meet!


----------



## NikkiQ

Loving my new red hair!!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

NikkiQ said:


> Loving my new red hair!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



Niiiiicccceeeee!


----------



## divachyk

halee_J said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Hey D I think you're talking about someone else, haven't posted any purple hair pics


Yes ma'am halee_J, I know you didn't. Someone started a thread about a natural with purple hair. I was just saying I loved her hair. That's all.


----------



## faithVA

Should I start a healthy ends challenge? I'm on the fence. I have to figure out a way to have fabulous ends.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

faithVA YES.


----------



## faithVA

LuvlyRain3 said:


> @faithVA YES.


 
I know I should but for some reason I'm feeling reluctant and not sure why. sigh

I might be feeling a little discouraged and unwilling to face my ends so if I put it off I can stay in a state of denial.


----------



## halee_J

divachyk said:


> Yes ma'am, I know you didn't. Someone started a thread about a natural with purple hair. I was just saying I loved her hair. That's all.




divachyk Oh! Sawwy  it's sunday, my brain is on a go slow


----------



## LuvlyRain3

faithVA said:


> I know I should but for some reason I'm feeling reluctant and not sure why. sigh
> 
> I might be feeling a little discouraged and unwilling to face my ends so if I put it off I can stay in a state of denial.



faithVA sounds like an even better to start the challenge lol.


----------



## divachyk

Okay so my hair is a tangled mess. I'm under the steamer just hoping these tangles magically work themselves out without me having to play tug-of-war with them. Gonna be one long and painful wash day.


----------



## winona

Yea I have gotten 3- 3 1/2 inches since June 1  Be lovingly neglectful of my hair is working


----------



## SavannahNatural

I found a HG item. . .KeraCare Edge Tamer!  It's a little 'spensive, but so far I'm loving the outcome!!

Okay I take bath the HG part, as I haven't had it on more than 5 minutes.  Have to see if it flakes or does something crazy to my hair, but it's close to making the short list.

Anyone with natural hair have any experience with this?


----------



## Napp

Lissa0821 said:


> I tried the braidout technique Bmbshellle posted the other day and I tell you it is too cute.



Lissa0821 can you give me to the link to this braid out technique?


----------



## youwillrise

decided to give sulfur a whirl again.  i have some that ive had for a while...only a little bit left and thought i'd use it up.  i was never consistent with it.  we'll see if it helps add anything "extra" to my growth.  that'd be nice. 

mixed it with rice bran, apricot, avocado and a little castor oil.  ((shrugs))

i'm really excited about the idea of making it to brastrap.  i'm sure i'll make it there this time.  every time ive gotten around armpit or near it, i would get this really weird urge to cut my hair (for a few different reasons, but mostly just whim)...so i've never made it past that point.  i can tasssste it.  of course i'm closer in some parts of my hair than others, but i'll take it wherever i can haha.  i'm hoping i can make it there (in the back) in the first quarter of 2012.  maybe i can make it there on the sides in the 2nd quarter?  hmmm


----------



## halee_J

With this castor/hemp oil combo my hair is WINNING


----------



## Lady S

Where the hell did my edges go?!  I'm just now noticing my anorexic edges.  Good thing I didn't toss the castor oil!


----------



## Lissa0821

Napp said:


> @Lissa0821 can you give me to the link to this braid out technique?



Napp  Here is the thread link: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=571445

Here is the youtube link: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1azF0QuJwk&feature=mh_lolz&list=FLgd-dvn5MP7XX9ZgONM3YWg

I used One N Only Argan Oil styling cream and a ceramide oil mixture of grapeseed, sunflower and castor oil to seal each section.


----------



## Wildchild453

I need a way to maintain my braidouts w/o re braiding.


----------



## Raspberry

Wildchild453 said:


> I need a way to maintain my braidouts w/o re braiding.



Wildchild453 Have you tried pin curling?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I'm really thinking I need to stop the cocktails to help my hair grow...all the supplements in the world can't help a bad diet. It's time to focus...Dang I like my bubblegum vodka

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Napp

i am determined to be low heat in 2012. 

as much as i love heat i think i might get my hair to its optimal level without it.
im gonna buy some mesh rollers and a bone comb next paycheck


----------



## NikkiQ

It boggles my mind how threads that are created for advice on how to handle certain situations quickly turn into battles b/c of one person. Sad how people lose sight of the real purpose of LHCF...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## -PYT

I refuse to buy into whatever Miss Jessie's is selling.  A $32 dollar HAIR PRODUCT? psh, I love Jane Carter Nourish and Shine, so that's the farthest I'd go!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^^Zomg I was just coming in here to post.. I bought some Curly Meringue over the weekend, paid whatever exorbitant amount for it.  Used it, it felt greasy and gross in my hair, then still dried crunchy.  I will try it for a twist out tonight but I'm mad at myself or spending the money.  

I bought some Shea Moisture curly cream stuff for $10 and my wash n go feels amazing today.  

I also ordered some Curl Junkie stuff online.


----------



## melissa-bee

Thinking of changing my regimen in to a no-cone one but have 4 Herbal Essences sitting there. 
This is going to be my reggie for now.

Wash 1: Henna and deep condition
Wash 2: co wash
Wash 3: shampoo and deep condition
and then start wash 1 again, 

I'm gonna do this until I run out of HE and then I can be cone free.


----------



## NikkiQ

-PYT said:


> I refuse to buy into whatever Miss Jessie's is selling. A $32 dollar HAIR PRODUCT? psh, I love Jane Carter Nourish and Shine, so that's the farthest I'd go!


 
The only MJ product I've ever had came in a stash I bought. As much as I loved that DC, I could NEVER pay that much for a jar of hair care products. Just ain't gonna happen captain.


----------



## BreeNique

i did THE BEST braid-out yesterday, i was overjoyed!
today/ last night i rebraided, and it's still lookin good!

the weather is trying to turn cold, so i"ll be top-knotting and bunning/ baggy-ing the mess out of my hair! keep those ends safe!

i'm waiting until November (thanksgiving break) to chop these little relaxed ends off my head...about an inch and a half all-over left...SO ready. so ready.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I need to find a satin lined hat to wear.. I love my knit beanie but I dont wanna tear my hair up.


----------



## Rocky91

NikkiQ said:


> The only MJ product I've ever had came in a stash I bought. As much as I loved that DC, I could NEVER pay that much for a jar of hair care products. *Just ain't gonna happen captain.*



this phrase tickles me so much. 

put mah kinky straight weave in. i loves it. now to just keep it in my head. that's the thing about self-installing...it def tempts to take it out earlier, cause you're like it, whatever, I didn't pay for it.


----------



## NikkiQ

tapioca_pudding said:


> I need to find a satin lined hat to wear.. I love my knit beanie but I dont wanna tear my hair up.


 
How about just a satin bonnet under the beanie? Quick, easy and cheaper route to go.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^ You're the smartest person alive..


----------



## NikkiQ

tapioca_pudding said:


> ^^ You're the smartest person alive..


----------



## ChasingBliss

I dont know what took me so long to realize the importance of using heat with protein treatments. I just figured it didnt matter until two weeks ago when I read a post on here and said "you know what, lemme try this"....NOW? My hair is as strong as steal yet major soft. I'm just so impress. I hate when I ignore very valuable info, thinking I know it all. *smh* at myself seriously.

Hardly any shedding and no breakage...I'm so amazed.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I'd rather be home playing in my hair today.


----------



## KimPossibli

I should have taken a vacation day today...

My weekend wrecked me and I need to wash my hair !


----------



## naturalagain2

This sew-in is so convenient I kinda hate to let it go this Wednesday.  Hope I have a lot of growth. I've been PS'ing with sew-in's since June.


----------



## Embyra

I LOVE MY HAIR.........thats all folks


----------



## NJoy

My nails are growing like crazy.  I hope my hair's doing the same. :crossfingers:


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I'm mad at myself for not trying the oyin product I purchased.  Maybe I'll use it for my edges this evening before I tie my hair up for bed.


----------



## KimPossibli

wash day in the middle of the week... definitely not something to make a habit of...


----------



## leiah

I'm pretty proud of myself for having ONLY 5 bottles of conditioner at the moment


----------



## newnyer

Had to take a break from washing this henna out of my hair.  Was taking so long I started running out of hot water in the shower. Why all this on a Monday night? Because I neglected my hair for 7 days & now my hair is punishing me.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

[USER=318887 said:
			
		

> Anakinsmomma[/USER];14325823]Hmmmm... Is it that good?
> 
> I think once I finish with this laureal sulfate free shampoo (it's aight) I'm gonna make the switch to Wen.


 
I think it is.  Try it for one bottle and see


----------



## sunnieb

Why is it so hard for me to claim BSL?

My eyes don't lie.  I'm BSL.  It was so easy to claim APL when I made it.  I don't know.  Maybe I never truly believed my hair would be this long.

Maybe I'll feel comfortable claiming BSL when I'm MBL. 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## NikkiQ

sunnieb said:


> Why is it so hard for me to claim BSL?
> 
> My eyes don't lie. I'm BSL. It was so easy to claim APL when I made it. I don't know. Maybe I never truly believed my hair would be this long.
> 
> Maybe I'll feel comfortable claiming BSL when I'm MBL.
> 
> Sent from my Comet


 
sunnieb or maybe I just need to shake you silly until you realize that YOU ARE BSL WOMAN!! Claim it!


----------



## Rocky91

wtf is this shyt?? how often do you buy/try new products? stop this madness! 
*rant ova*


----------



## Nix08

^^^    Sorry....I just knew what you were talking about before looking

sunnieb very much BSL and looking great  I love your siggy pic


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Teehee...too funny


----------



## faithVA

What did I miss? aarrgh. Now I have to go search and see what I missed.


----------



## Nix08

In all fairness..the excess goes to those less fortunate


----------



## sunnieb

NikkiQ Nix08 thanks ya'll!

I know my hesitation comes from the fact that I was made fun of because of my damaged hair when I was in junior high. 

I still can't believe all this hair is mine.  Since I'm freshly relaxed, I'm able to see all my length!  I love it! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Dear gel. It's over. The end.

That goes for you too hair dye!  Buh bye!


----------



## Napp

I cant wait to rollerset my hair this weekend


----------



## divachyk

I have so many thoughts but never really share them so here are some that come to mind.
- Some things make me speechless.
- HHJs can go from great to terrible in a blink of an eye.
- Self-styling is cool but it was so much cheaper (for me) when I was stylist dependent.
- Hair is like credit - takes a lot of work to stablish and maintain but can be damaged in a blink of an eye.
- Don't understand the hype around hair typing and heat training (note: I don't care too either so no need to take the time to explain  just being honest).
- Sometimes I lack patience to maintain a HHJ. 
- Sometimes I stress over breakage when I know minimal breakage is unavoidable.
- I struggle with knowing how to gauge protein/moisture balance without experiencing a sign (i.e., breakage). I just don't grasp the strand test.
- I'm sure there is more but tis all for now


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Why did I mess up my perfectly fine regime to be like everybody else.  I cannot believe I turned into a bandwagon hopper.  *facepalm*


----------



## faithVA

I really need a new avatar pic. I'm getting tired of looking at that one. It's been a while since my hair has looked cute enough for a new picture though   Maybe by Christmas


----------



## Dreamer48

I didn't expect to experience a second awkward phase with my hair, but here I am. Some layers are APL, some are shoulder length, others are ear length...I look crazy with my hair out. I should just cut my hair to give it a better shape, but I want to keep the length that I've gained.

It's getting cold now, so I'll just hide my hair until next year


----------



## keepithealthy

I want to straighten my hair sooooo bad. I keep looking at the my flat iron, heat protectant and watching how to get that silky press videos on YouTube. I even brought some Cantu Shea Butter Super Shine Hair Silk this morning from Walmart.  

But I can't because I put mini braids in my hair. Crazy thing is I did it on purpose because I don't want to use heat on my hair until the end of the year, so that I can be shocked by that extra 1 1/2 inches for New Year. (my own little personal challenge) So my plan is working I can't straighten my hair because the braids will take forever to take out .....sigh.....

Because I don't straighten too often, I usually don't deny my hair straightening urges...lol

Have you ever put yourself on a hair challenge and then was frustrated by the challenge? Well I am! lol


----------



## keepithealthy

Dreamer48 said:


> I didn't expect to experience a second awkward phase with my hair, but here I am. Some layers are APL, some are shoulder length, others are ear length...I look crazy with my hair out. I should just cut my hair to give it a better shape, but I want to keep the length that I've gained.
> 
> It's getting cold now, so I'll just hide my hair until next year



I felt/feel the same way about my hair. I've decided when I get to my goal of wl, I will start trimming every month until the crown of my hair catches up. I don't care about the front being shorter.


----------



## fifi134

What do you ladies consider to be BSL? I thought it was once your hair reaches the bottom of your bra band (the wide one across your back). I saw two hair charts that had MBL at this spot instead. BSL on the charts was at the top of the band. What say you?


----------



## Embyra

Lawd a mercy they still going!!! lock the damn thread already


----------



## ogmistress

noticed that my nails has grown since i last cut them last week....wondering if my hair growth has quicken (sp?) also.


----------



## Charlie555

I ordered a LF wig that I fell in love with about 2 weeks ago.  The website says they ship within 8-10 days.  I am still looking for this darn wig to come.  The person I ordered it from has not responded to my voicemail or emails.  I am pissed!  I really hope it is on the way though.


----------



## pookaloo83

I got the itch to straighten my hair but I'm in a twist challenge till the end of December!  I can hang though, I can hang...


----------



## Charlie555

My honey trimmed my hair using my creaclip last weekend.  So glad he takes direction well but now that I look at the pic I am thinking I might chop of another 1/2 inch or so.  I covered my back fat with the black heart


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Dc'd with Olive oil Hair Mayo and yogurt and fell asleep. Everything was fine until I washed out the conditioner and started detangling.

Breakage city!  Sheddage Metropolis!!! 

Then when I was finished I didn't feel my beloved curlies. So I DC'd again! And did a coffee rinse (I KNEW DH's caffeine habit was good for something!)

My hair is still mad at me for waiting so long to wash, but we are on speaking terms again.


----------



## youwillrise

my hair feels unusually moisturized and soft the past few days.  it's weird, but i like it.  i mean...actual moisture to the point where i probably could have gotten away with not moisturizing tonight (but i did anyway out of habit).  that ao white camellia on dry hair i did the other day stepped things up...then i'm also using the white camellia mixed with water & castor oil in a spray bottle...sealing with whatever oil i feel like sealing with on whatever day.  my roots feel great.  my ends feel great.  the whole strand feels great.


----------



## greight

I'm hanging on as a natural 4b...  Just barely.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=23876 said:
			
		

> pookaloo83[/USER];14359987]I got the itch to straighten my hair but I'm in a twist challenge till the end of December!  I can hang though, I can hang...


 
I feel you girl. I started the challenge and now I want to do a curlformer set erplexed


We can do this


----------



## faithVA

Charlie555 said:


> My honey trimmed my hair using my creaclip last weekend. So glad he takes direction well but now that I look at the pic I am thinking I might chop of another 1/2 inch or so. I covered my back fat with the black heart


 
That's some pretty hair   Nice and thick


----------



## youwillrise

WHY ARE YOU GUYS KEEPING ME UP?!   GOSH!  LET ME GO TO BED!  i'm being held hostage on lhcf. ahhhHhhhhh!


----------



## -PYT

Washing my hair is such a fight


----------



## melissa-bee

My hair and castor oil are falling in love. They look so happy together. But it's so tragic because the castor oil is almost finished and my hair has already commited to a tub of shea butter.


----------



## Dee_33

Itching to try a pumpkin conditioner.  Just don't know which brand yet.  I love pumpkin everything at this time of year.  I wonder if there are any cone-free pumpkin conditioners???  Hmmmm maybe Darcy's pumpkin conditioner...


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I ordered some henna.   I have no idea if I'm gonna use it or not. I'm just so ****** BORED with my hair.


----------



## sunnieb

I love love love my hair texture!  I worked out this morning so my hair was floppy and wet.  I set it with 4 bantu knots and took a hot shower.

The steam helped to set the waves and lock them in.



Man I love type 4 hair!  So versatile!  No hairspray required! 




Sent from my Comet


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I revisited using oils in my hair last night.  My hair is still giving it the finger.


----------



## curlyninjagirl

Playing kitchen-tician was fun this morning! I hope the results turn out as well.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I woke up kinda mad at my hair today.  I came to work and dreaded being here.  Then some nice ladies gave me compliments on my fro and the world was right again.  Whoever says hair doesn't matter can kick pebbles!  lol.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Sometimes I have to remind myself that I don't hate my hair, I hate the length.  I adore my hair, I just hate this awkward stage and that I feel so limited style-wise.  

My natural hair hates coconut oil.   My relaxed hair LOVED the stuff, but I bought some all excited, and as soon as I rubbed it on my hair it got hard, matted, sticky.. I can't explain it.  So the coconut oil will only be used on da body.  My hair LOVES hemp seed oil, however.  Mixed some in w/ my DC and lawdhammercy. 

I made an appt to get some highlights tonight.  Not using bleach, just want it lifted a few shades here and there.  I'm so effin BORED.  I need a change.


----------



## hair4romheaven

I love my hair but I am so style challenged especially working out etc. Don't want to get a weave but it may be in my near future.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Oh, I got my Curl Junkie stuff last night.  The Argan Daily Condish, the Curls in a Bottle, then some Donna Marie Curling Cream.  Love the conditioner, gonna try it a few different ways.  It's too expensive to use as a rinse out/wash n go condish, so I'm gonna try it as a leave in etc.  The Donna Marie Curling Cream seemed nice, I didn't have to use a lot.  It gave me mad shrinkage though.  Tight lil angry curls, lol.  I smoothed it over w/ the Curls in a Bottle.  Overall I like that I didn't have to use a gel to get defined curls, my hair is still nice and soft.  The shrinkage kinda annoyed me, but I figure as my hair grows these products will be nice and Ill have more hang time.  I'm happy thus far.

I did some random twists last night before bed using aloe vera juice and Shea Moisture Curl Butter stuff (that's not what it's called, the one in the pink jar).  My hair felt moist to a point but it looked super dull.  I wasn't tryna rock the twists anyway, it was just a random occurrence.  But I have to figure out how to use that product.  It may get passed along to my nieces, their hair loves it.


----------



## -PYT

sunnieb aren't you relaxed?


----------



## sunnieb

-PYT said:


> sunnieb aren't you relaxed?



Yes I am, but that doesn't mean I don't have a  relaxed texture that I can't enjoy! 

I was really feeling my hair when I made my previous post.  I've been thinking about my hair journey a lot lately.  I mean going all the way back to when I was in junior high and hated my hair.

My hair is coarse.  Always has been, always will be.  I love it!

My hair is relaxed!  I love it!

It's hard to put all of my feelings into words using my phone.  I'm just having a really good hair day for once! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## JerriBlank

sunnieb, good for you! We all love those days when our hair just cooperates. I haven't had one in so long.
I'm sick of these braids!


----------



## faithVA

I believe in freedom of expression. But what was that on her head? And why was it on her head? It's not halloween yet right? Why was it that color? Did she mean to buy it? Does she know she looks like carrot top? I tried not to stare. I really did. I'm perplexed   I hope she got it free.


----------



## nappystorm

O-kay...I got a huetiful steamer today and it was missing a piece. I called customer service. No answer. I wrote on their FB wall asking if they could assist me. I called the customer service number again to get the customer support email address. I went back to their FB wall and my post was gone  So you mean to tell me you can't answer calls but you have time to delete FB posts? I'm soooo turned off by this company.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=13747 said:
			
		

> nappystorm[/USER];14363475]O-kay...I got a huetiful steamer today and it was missing a piece. I called customer service. No answer. I wrote on their FB wall asking if they could assist me. I called the customer service number again to get the customer support email address. I went back to their FB wall and my post was gone  So you mean to tell me you can't answer calls but you have time to delete FB posts? I'm soooo turned off by this company.


 
What piece are you missing?


----------



## nappystorm

faithVA said:


> What piece are you missing?



faithVA The bracket that attaches the hood and base.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> I believe in freedom of expression. But what was that on her head? And why was it on her head? It's not halloween yet right? Why was it that color? Did she mean to buy it? Does she know she looks like carrot top? I tried not to stare. I really did. I'm perplexed  I hope she got it free.


 
You gonna leave her be with her orange hair!!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];14363501]You gonna leave her be with her orange hair!!


 
I had to because it confused me. When I first saw it I thought they were dressing up for halloween. But I realized we aren't that close to halloween. 

It looked more like those wigs the clowns wear at the circus but it had that lace front look. 

I really wanted to take a picture but I know she would have beat me up.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> I had to because it confused me. When I first saw it I thought they were dressing up for halloween. But I realized we aren't that close to halloween.
> 
> It looked more like those wigs the clowns wear at the circus but it had that lace front look.
> 
> *I really wanted to take a picture but I know she would have beat me up*.


 
Oh my! Who is this broad and where was she??


----------



## faithVA

nappystorm said:


> @faithVA The bracket that attaches the hood and base.


 
I'm just asking because I was trying to picture what was in my box. Should be 1. the hood, the base, the cup which I think was attached to base because it was a year before I figured out you could take it off  

I didn't have a bracket though.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Oh my! Who is this broad and where was she??


 
It was the cashier at the CVS. If out got out more I probably wouldn't be so shocked.


----------



## nappystorm

faithVA said:


> I'm just asking because I was trying to picture what was in my box. Should be 1. the hood, the base, the cup which I think was attached to base because it was a year before I figured out you could take it off
> 
> I didn't have a bracket though.



How were you able to use it without the bracket to attach the two parts? I watched the assembly video and it's definitely missing. I am sooo upset.


----------



## Rocky91

i want some butters! for my hair and ashy arse winter skin.
how does mango butter smell? it sounds yummy.
I think I'm gonna order some coffee bean butter....li love how coffee smells.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=13747 said:
			
		

> nappystorm[/USER];14363681]How were you able to use it without the bracket to attach the two parts? I watched the assembly video and it's definitely missing. I am sooo upset.


 
The bracket was attached to the hood. There is a 2" piece at the bottom of the bracket that just slides into the top of the base. I guess that white piece is what you are missing.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

nappystorm said:


> O-kay...I got a huetiful steamer today and it was missing a piece. I called customer service. No answer. I wrote on their FB wall asking if they could assist me. I called the customer service number again to get the customer support email address. I went back to their FB wall and my post was gone  So you mean to tell me you can't answer calls but you have time to delete FB posts? I'm soooo turned off by this company.



You had me going to their page to go OFF!   Your post is still there nappystorm. Click "everyone (most recent)".


----------



## nappystorm

faithVA said:


> The bracket was attached to the hood. There is a 2" piece at the bottom of the bracket that just slides into the top of the base. I guess that white piece is what you are missing.
> 
> View attachment 126031


Yep that's it  I looked to see if it was attached to another part and searched the box.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=13747 said:
			
		

> nappystorm[/USER];14363847]Yep that's it  I looked to see if it was attached to another part and searched the box.


 
I would try calling them again. They aren't a very big company so you might have to call them again because they may not really have a dedicated phone person. The reviews I have seen from others is that they are fairly reasonable to work with.


----------



## nappystorm

AHeadOfCoils said:


> You had me going to their page to go OFF!   Your post is still there @nappystorm. Click "everyone (most recent)".


AHeadOfCoils Oh okay  I'm trying to keep it cool because I know these things happen but I was so looking forward to steaming today. I'm giving them 24 hours to get back with me.


----------



## faithVA

nappystorm said:


> @AHeadOfCoils Oh okay  I'm trying to keep it cool because I know these things happen but I was so looking forward to steaming today. I'm giving them 24 hours to get back with me.


 
I definitely understand. Getting goodie boxes is so much fun unless the goodies aren't in the box


----------



## nappystorm

faithVA said:


> I would try calling them again. They aren't a very big company so you might have to call them again because they may not really have a dedicated phone person. The reviews I have seen from others is that they are fairly reasonable to work with.





faithVA said:


> I definitely understand. Getting goodie boxes is so much fun unless the goodies aren't in the box



faithVA I called 3 times


----------



## faithVA

nappystorm said:


> @faithVA I called 3 times


 
I'm sorry   Hopefully they will call back really soon.


----------



## nappystorm

faithVA said:


> I'm sorry   Hopefully they will call back really soon.


I think they will too. Oh well, I guess I will use a hot towel and a plastic cap.


----------



## halee_J

*Sigh*. Ok hair, you win.


----------



## faithVA

I'm glad there is a hair board. Because where else would people understand my being excited about steaming and DCing my hair over the weekend


----------



## nappystorm

faithVA and AHeadOfCoils I got a response 



> Hi and thank you for contacting Huetiful. We apologize that you have been unable to locate your bracket.  You can locate your bracket on the opposite side of the foam where your hood was packed. It will be tucked into a corner.
> 
> For a visual location, please see the below video link:
> http://behuetiful.com/HowTo/
> 
> Be Huetiful,
> Customer Suport



I'm not crazy about this response but having worked in customer service, I understand. I politely told them to please go ahead send my bracket. Hopefully, I will get a better reply.


----------



## faithVA

nappystorm said:


> @faithVA and @AHeadOfCoils I got a response
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not crazy about this response but having worked in customer service, I understand. I politely told them to please go ahead send my bracket. Hopefully, I will get a better reply.


 
Yes, that would be a standard reply because I am sure they have had people who overlooked it in the box. I will tear a box up looking for stuff. Well at least that got back to you and hopefully they won't do a lot of back and forth before they send it.


----------



## nappystorm

faithVA said:


> Yes, that would be a standard reply because I am sure they have had people who overlooked it in the box. I will tear a box up looking for stuff. Well at least that got back to you and *hopefully they won't do a lot of back and forth before they send it.*



Oh no. We aren't even about to start that  If I get another standard reply, I'm contacting my bank.


----------



## Charlie555

On the phone with my mom trying to help her figure out what to do with her hair.  But I am silently beating my head against the wall.  Everything I suggest she is refuting and saying things like, "that works for you cause you have that good hair." Really mom. Really. erplexed
Well I am fresh out of suggestions.  

I fall into this pit every time someone IRL wants to talk hair.  I get all excited then my suggestions are ignored or met with reasons why they won't work.


----------



## LadyRaider

Raggedy ends only matter if you wear your hair straight. You might flat iron for a length check and people here might see your raggedy ends. But it doesn't really matter because you wear your hair curly most of the time.


----------



## Napp

Charlie555 beautiful ends! i need to get me a crea clip


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I don't know where else to put this thought but here it goes:Ladies please love on your daughters or any young lady that is in your grasp.Encourage them to accept and love themselves.I see too many little girls hating themselves down to their hair bc mom says your ugly,nappy headed little itch.

Ok now on to dire hard hair thoughts my hair needs to stay moist or its getting the axe.I hope to do some treatments over the weekend for now on so Jan 1 I can relax and have a healthy head of hair.


----------



## Nix08

@GoddessMaker it's nice that you put that reminder out there about our influence on our little girls...my dd is only 3.5 and is already showing awareness regarding hair..lately she specifically requests that her hair be put in two strand twists so that she can shake it, tuck it behind her ear and casually move it out of her face.  It's amazing what they see and absorb.


----------



## shasha8685

I get an odd sense of satisfaction when people thing my wigs are actually the hair growing out of my scalp.

Good. They should.

I hate when people wear wigs and/or weaves and they look like they are wearing a wig and/or weave. The point is to fool people. They're supposed to think it's yours. If I can look at a person (outside of LHCF and hair blogs) and think 'oh that's a nice wig they have on', they have failed failed FAILED!


----------



## rainbowknots

Can someone tell me why it's called an invisible part? I don't get it.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I love my coilies! I wanna BC already... Le sigh.


----------



## Dee_33

Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner ordered...can't wait to try it out next week.


----------



## NJoy

Time to order some henna.  Really it's BEEN time to order.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I got some highlights.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

I love my soft boat bristle brush.... I had been using a hard bristle brush for the past two years and my edges were not growing out (they werent thin just short)....when I decided to switch to a softer brush viola they are growing out... Wish I would have started this years ago... Lesson learned


----------



## Raspberry

I'm mad that folks are all into my hair advice now that I'm relaxed..my advice was just as good when I had locs and when I was a loose natural erplexed

I'm so ashamed of all the old products I have to throw out because of my PJism 3+  years ago.  Now I'm really weighing every product purchase decision carefully because all that waste in money and product is ridiculous..


----------



## nerdography

Since this is the first time that I've been relaxed in four years, I have to get use to seeing shed hair again. When I was natural the only time I saw shed hair is during my detangling session. 

And I wanting to try Wen, but I don't want to spend my money on it and it doesn't work erplexed


----------



## I Am So Blessed

nerdography said:


> Since this is the first time that I've been relaxed in four years, I have to get use to seeing shed hair again. When I was natural the only time I saw shed hair is during my detangling session.
> 
> And I wanting to try Wen, but I don't want to spend my money on it and it doesn't work erplexed


 

nerdography I wouldnt try it.


----------



## hair4romheaven

I tried to go natural 7 years ago. I wish I did.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

*I wish I had a cool modern cell phone so I could display this cool hair style I'm rocking.  It's basically a two day old braid out.  I have a small section parted from the side to the ear french braided.  Like the image below.  *





*I put a thin brown stretchy band around my hair twice because it's old and extra stretchy.  Plus it blends in well with my hair color.  I think it would also be cute with a puff or an updo.  
*


----------



## BreeNique

Did an avocado protein treatment last night, and a Kenra-and-Silk Elements DC mask overnight (it was so thick...).

This morning was running late for class, so just washed it out, put in some KCKT leave-in and Shea Moisture Curl Milk, with the protein spray, and made a messy-ish french roll, then headed out the door.

the weather in MA for the weekend is supposed to be divine, so i'll be flat-ironing tonight! First time in a month (flat-iron once a month/ wear straight once a month)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

WE WE WE SO EXCITED!

<3 bn


----------



## KimPossibli

grow already!


----------



## HanaKuroi

I had to throw my 2 bottles of wen away. Fig and tea tree. ;( Out went my Bee Mine and oyin burnt sugar and my AOHSR and AORM. I thought I would have time to add it to my checked baggage at the airport. Next time I will double check under the sink before I run out the door to the airport. 
I am still kind of sad. I was looking forward to washing my hair. I need an intervention. I am in Alaska and I don't know where to buy AO here. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=324511" said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/URL];14369979]I had to throw my 2 bottles of wen away. Fig and tea tree. ;( Out went my Bee Mine and oyin burnt sugar and my AOHSR and AORM. I thought I would have time to add it to my checked baggage at the airport. Next time I will double check under the sink before I run out the door to the airport.
> I am still kind of sad. I was looking forward to washing my hair. I need an intervention. I am in Alaska and I don't know where to buy AO here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Looked this up for you. What part of Alaska are you in?

*Natural Pantry*
3801 Old Seward Hwy
Anchorage, AK 99503
(907) 770-1444 Phone
(907) 770-1445 Fax


----------



## Adonia1987

aarghhhh I miss my hair!!!! Two more weeks and this sew in is OUT!


----------



## LatterGlory




----------



## keepithealthy

I still want to straighten my hair but the urge is declining. I think it helped that I was able to straighten my lil cousins transitioning hair for her.


----------



## Dreamer48

I have blow dried my hair twice in the last four weeks. The first time my hair felt soft and fluffy. All I did was shampoo, condition, and apply shea butter to my hair before blow drying. The second time I applied shea butter and grapeseed oil. I never used that oil on my hair before and I won't do it again because my hair felt like straw erplexed.

I'll blow dry my hair after I deep condition it this weekend following the former routine and see how it feels.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I decided to do some finger coils on my TWA. Started yesterday. Finished today. Only used shea butter. I BCed September 10th. So why do I have a head full of SSKs already?

"...talking divorce & we weren't even married..."


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia

*Was playing in my hair a few minutes ago and I randomly made 4 small twists they finally hang to APL, I was pleasantly surprised!  I thought I would have to grow my hair to almost booty length for that to happen given the amount of shrinkage I have but nope growing it to near WL did the trick.  *


----------



## outspokenwallflower

nerdography said:


> Since this is the first time that I've been relaxed in four years, I have to get use to seeing shed hair again. When I was natural the only time I saw shed hair is during my detangling session.
> 
> *And I wanting to try Wen, but I don't want to spend my money on it and it doesn't work *erplexed



nerdography
To each her own. I'm relaxed and am really loving WEN. I also didnt want to shell out the money but I went for it. BESIDES, there are various websites where you can try it and if you're not happy, return it with no problem. If you're really curious, I'd say try it; best to know then to continue wondering. You may be missing out on something you'll come to love!


----------



## AryaStarr258

That's it. I can't take it anymore. This stretch is getting cut short. When I go home for Thanksgiving Break, I'm getting a relaxer. 30 weeks? Pshhh. 24 is enough.


----------



## Softerlove

Someone PLEASE start a suppot group End of year challenge "No length check until Dec 31/ End of your challenge" Challenge!

Please!!! 

I was bad, so, so bad...made my dad help me do a length length check...smh..

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## Softerlove

LatterGlory said:


> It's getting long again! When hair length starts to exceed arm's reach for a rollerset that is a sign that it's getting long. Thank you Jesus!
> 
> The formula of faith+works+prayer= long healthy hair seems to be working....
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Broke out the maxiglide and it's official, MBL blush: genuine surprise).



LatterGlory Well...where are them pictchas at???? Congrats!

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## AryaStarr258

Softerlove said:


> Someone PLEASE start a suppot group End of year challenge "No length check until Dec 31/ End of your challenge" Challenge!
> 
> Please!!!
> 
> I was bad, so, so bad...made my dad help me do a length length check...smh..
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G



YESSSSS. PLEEEEEEEEASE!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

uuuuuuuuuuuugggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im get ansy to take these braids down but i will be dyam i have this month to go


----------



## beans4reezy

Why do I go on these long stretches?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I wish I could just wake up in the morning and my hair would say, 'Mernin daddy!!! Time for some cereal!!!!'  Meaning - 'Look ****, this is what I need.  Use this.  Throw that other **** away.'

But yeah, it doesn't do that.  So I keep trying errything in the world to get my hair to behave.


----------



## KimPossibli

I think I'm going to go into protective styles for the foreseeable future..
My hair is at this frustrating in between stage and I can't  get styles to look right

at least if I go into twist  I can concentrate on retaining moisture and maybe pinning it back


----------



## Imani

Having long(er) hair is the bomb.com! I never want to go back to short hair. Sooooo many more styling options and u can just pull it back if u are lazy/in a rush/bad hair day and it still looks cute. 

My hair is only a little past my shoulders (longest ever in my life), I can't even imagine how fly its going to be when I'm APL and then BSL. 

Going on a vacay for a while and not sure what I want to do to my hair. I was originally thinking twists...but they just don't last very long and i'm not trying to redo my hair while on vacay. Maybe, start out twisted, then just pull it back, like a twist out the rest of the time? idk. or i could just wig it the whole time?


----------



## NJoy

beans4reezy said:


> Why do I go on these long stretches?


 
I Don't know.  But I'm looking forward to seeing your progress. 




Imani said:


> Having long(er) hair is the bomb.com! I never want to go back to short hair. Sooooo many more styling options and u can just pull it back if u are lazy/in a rush/bad hair day and it still looks cute.
> 
> My hair is only a little past my shoulders (longest ever in my life), I can't even imagine how fly its going to be when I'm APL and then BSL.
> 
> Going on a vacay for a while and not sure what I want to do to my hair. I was originally thinking twists...but they just don't last very long and i'm not trying to redo my hair while on vacay. Maybe, start out twisted, then just pull it back, like a twist out the rest of the time? idk. or i could just wig it the whole time?


 
Girl, wear your hair out...at least some of the trip. It sounds like you're really njoy'g your length. Why not fully njoy yourself on your trip.  You'll feel fabulous!!

That's my vote.


----------



## sunnieb

Why didn't I just do the pin curls last night?  I put in too many bantu knots and instead of cascading waves, I have a super tight, overly curly frizzball!

Hopefully these curls fall throughout the day because my husband's company is having an event tonight.

*sigh*

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Dreamer48

It's time to sharpen my scissors because I need a trim.


----------



## NIN4eva

faithVA said:


> Looked this up for you. What part of Alaska are you in?
> 
> *Natural Pantry*
> 3801 Old Seward Hwy
> Anchorage, AK 99503
> (907) 770-1444 Phone
> (907) 770-1445 Fax




Just wanted to acknowledge, that was really sweet of you to do...


----------



## AryaStarr258

Why are you breaking, dear hair? I thought I was treating you very well, and now all of a sudden you're giving me attitude? Ugh. I don't know what more you could want


----------



## NIN4eva

outspokenwallflower said:


> @nerdography
> To each her own. I'm relaxed and am really loving WEN. I also didnt want to shell out the money but I went for it. BESIDES, there are various websites where you can try it and if you're not happy, return it with no problem. If you're really curious, I'd say try it; best to know then to continue wondering. You may be missing out on something you'll come to love!



I can't even begin to think about affording Wen right now. But there are a few women who've come into my salon who use Wen and they have *INSANELY* healthy color-treated hair _and_ non-treated hair.  I may ask for some for Christmas or as a graduation gift or something. I seriously hated the Sally's version though.


----------



## ogmistress

Recently decided that i was going to transition for 3 years, but thought today that if I just do 2 years I can experience short hair (in a way, if you count the shrinkage) I guess I have to wait til next year and see what I am feeling.


----------



## blackberry815

Now that ive gotten my 50th corrective relaxer my hair is finally happy again.. no more self relaxing or salon hopping for me.. i will stick to only washing, setting and styling my own hair from now on... I'll leave the relaxing to my stylist.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## nakialovesshoes

outspokenwallflower
How do you incorporate Wen into your relaxed routine? TIA...


----------



## NikkiQ

As much as I'm LOVING my current sew in, my scalp is not. I have been itching like a mad woman since getting it in a week ago. I got the African Royale BRX braid spray which usually helps, but it hasn't been lasting very long. Few minutes after spraying it, my head is itching yet again. And I know the itch is not associated with growth like I used to think lol


----------



## blackberry815

Thanks to lhcf and this obsession with hair im now in beauty school.... Can't wait to be done and start this new career

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Getting a trim at a aveda certified salon tomorrow.  I've not been to a shop in years.  Hope this goes well


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

You are inspiring me!  I'm now googling beauty schools.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:


> Looked this up for you. What part of Alaska are you in?
> 
> *Natural Pantry*
> 3801 Old Seward Hwy
> Anchorage, AK 99503
> (907) 770-1444 Phone
> (907) 770-1445 Fax




Thanks so much Faith. I live in Anchorage! I am heading over there today. I am a new user so I don't know how to mention but I did hit the thanks button. I hope they have good stuff!:trampolin I am super excited.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Thanks so much Faith. I live in Anchorage! I am heading over there today. I am a new user so I don't know how to mention but I did hit the thanks button. I hope they have good stuff!:trampolin I am super excited.


 
You are welcome HanaKuroi. And welcome to LHCF. You can mention by putting the @ symbol in front of the member's username.

I am excited too. Please let us know about the store. I have an image of what I think Alaska is like but that's just based off of tv 

And thank you NIN4eva. It hurt me too that she had to get rid of all those products


----------



## SheenaVee

Saw a guy at uni today with the most perfect curls I've ever seen.


----------



## Rocky91

I need to pick up some braid spray for my braids under this weave-NikkiQ just reminded me.

I think I'll actually take it down tonight and redo it. I need a v-shape leaveout. Blending is annoying to me with a small horseshoe.
BTW-this kinky straight is so realistic. LOVE it.


----------



## KimPossibli

sitting her with bigen blue black in my hair... I didnt plan it... I hope it turns out ok


----------



## PPGbubbles

this marathon training is making having hair a living hell!

I am seriously considering getting rediculoulsly long braids or twists after my Bday in nov.


----------



## NJoy

Impromptu decision to unbraid my cornrows and wear a braidout. It turned out really nice except, since I wasn't intending to do a braidout, I didn't make sure my hair was braided to the end and curled. I washed my hair and allowed the ends, which partially unravelled, to airdry so, the ends were straight. Still, it looked pretty good. I'm going to do a real braidout soon, now that I know what to do.


----------



## Kerryann

MTG really freaking stinks im scared when the wind blows omg my DD asked what is that smell smh


----------



## winona

Will someone come over and finger detangle my hair for me  I am exhausted:/ I hope I feel up to it by Sunday because next week is going to be crazy


----------



## nakialovesshoes

NJoy said:


> Impromptu decision to unbraid my cornrows and wear a braidout. It turned out really nice except, since I wasn't intending to do a braidout, I didn't make sure my hair was braided to the end and curled. I washed my hair and allowed the ends, which partially unravelled, to airdry so, the ends were straight. Still, it looked pretty good. I'm going to do a real braidout soon, now that I know what to do.


 

_NJoy_
_This post is worthless without pics..._


----------



## Imani

NJoy said:


> I Don't know.  But I'm looking forward to seeing your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, wear your hair out...at least some of the trip. It sounds like you're really njoy'g your length. Why not fully njoy yourself on your trip.  You'll feel fabulous!!
> 
> That's my vote.



Yeah I'm enjoying the length bc its straight right now. But this wknd its back to shrinkage, frizz, tangles, etc. Not straightening again til thanksgiving. 

I've never worn my hair natural "out" so I'm not sure what that would entail. I imagine matting, tangles, and irritation. Not trying to deal w that while I'm out of the country for 10 days. 

I do plan to exeriment w a twist out this wknd which would be my first "out" natural style ever so we'll see how it goes. My hair is very kinky and all it wants to ever do is shrink into an afro, and even tho its not pc to say on here, I don't like how I look w a fro. 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## NJoy

nakialovesshoes said:


> _@NJoy_
> _This post is worthless without pics..._


 
Father, why doth this woman torment me so? Especially when she knows good and well that I'm in the HYH challenge and am not supposed to be flashing pics all over the place, Lawd? Why doth she contribute to my lawlessness? Why doth she provoketh me to satisfying the flesh. Why, oh Wonderful One? Whyyyyy???


*sigh* Ok, Nakia. The straight ends will make a mockery of my being pleased with how the braids crimped my hair. But for you...for you, oh Pushy One, I will post one or two temporarily.

Be right back. 

Showing the waves






AND the dreaded straight ends





And the REAL call out








Satisfied? 

But still. All in all, I'm very pleased with how the cornrowed part turned out. Much better than when I tried regular braids. The waves are tight and better clumped. I'm going to try it again and make sure it's braided all the way. I'll feel more comfortable posting those pics but, yeah, thanks for putting me on the spot. I'll see you soon.  nakialovesshoes


----------



## jbwphoto1

I posted the info below in a thread, but wanted to list it here too.

I was looking through www.govdeals.com and noticed a barber/cosmetology category. The closest stuff they have to my location is from a school. I decided to share since someone on the boards may be in need. 

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.ZipSearch


----------



## jbwphoto1

shasha8685 said:


> I get an odd sense of satisfaction when people thing my wigs are actually the hair growing out of my scalp.
> 
> Good. They should.
> 
> I hate when people wear wigs and/or weaves and they look like they are wearing a wig and/or weave. The point is to fool people. They're supposed to think it's yours. If I can look at a person (outside of LHCF and hair blogs) and think 'oh that's a nice wig they have on', they have failed failed FAILED!


 
I don't know. When it's strangers, yes, I want them to think it's my own hair or at least keep them guessing. Don't care so much with folks I know. A couple of months ago I had the exchange below from an AA male supervisor I've worked with over 10 years:

HE: You did something different to your hair.
ME: Yeah, I turned the wig sideways today.
HE: 
He: Well, that's different!


----------



## Angelicus

bleee! I can't wait for my Silk Dreams Shipment to come... I'm already dreaming about the next things I will purchase:

1. Shea What
2. Go Moist (stuff is awesome)
3. Aaliyah's Blessing Butter 

I'm salivating!


----------



## shasha8685

jbwphoto1 said:


> I don't know. When it's strangers, yes, I want them to think it's my own hair or at least keep them guessing. Don't care so much with folks I know. A couple of months ago I had the exchange below from an AA male supervisor I've worked with over 10 years:
> 
> HE: You did something different to your hair.
> ME: Yeah, I turned the wig sideways today.
> HE:
> He: Well, that's different!



I'm pretty much the same way.  The people who know me really well know I will put on a wig, phony pony, etc. in a heartbeat so I don't really try to put one over on them. Strangers though? Yeah, they need to think it's my hair lol.


----------



## shasha8685

It makes me sad to see little girls with badly broken off, damaged hair because their mothers are relaxing it to death.

All of my cheerleaders have hair like this and I just want to say something to their parents but I know it's not my place.....


----------



## Lucie

I wonder how long my hair will be when I straighten it.


----------



## KimPossibli

well no twists because I had no patience.. some nice granny plaits and my tam..


----------



## choctaw

oil rinse with shampoo feels great


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

Greek yogurt is a mild protein, right? Is once a week too often to condition with that?


----------



## youwillrise

uhhh...i went out and bought more aubrey organics wc & hsr and thank goodness i realized before i opened any bottles that i got shampoo instead of conditioner!  silly me!  i didnt carefully look at the labeling.  taking them back to be switched soon.


----------



## SheenaVee

I'm getting the urge to straighten my hair. But I don't want to do it. I mean, I do, but I really shouldn't. And I left my straightener at my boyfriend's house anyway, on purpose so I wouldn't be able to straighten my hair if I got the urge. But I really feel like straightening! Ugh.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I have been enjoying my wash and goes...  I need a diffuser attachment, because that initial wet dog look isn't the business...  


Sent from my iPhone using the LHCF App


----------



## youwillrise

grrrr!  cant find more ao white camellia!  got $ back on 2 and switched 2 (hsr) because they didnt have anymore...then went to vitamin shoppe, but they only had hsr..so i got 2 more bottles of that.  iiiii neeeeeed white camelliiiiiiiaaaaa


----------



## southerncitygirl

i haven't gotten my hair flat-ironed since april and its almost time to do it again cause i need a dusting. i wonder how long my hair is? i'm always shocked every time i go  to my stylist cause of all this shrinkage i have. i'll get it done the last weekend of the month cause my bday is november 1st.


----------



## Imani

Sitting under the dryer w/this twist out attempt. Yeaah, I can already tell this isn't going to be a good look. Mega shrinkage, plus I have already seen pcs trying to unravel and fro up already. And its going to take forever to dry.  I plan to sit under here for 2 hrs. And I bet it still won't be dry. Oh well, at least I can say I tried.


----------



## -PYT

Imani what if you twisted on damp almost dry hair? That's what I usually do and leave the twists for a few days and have a defined twist out.


----------



## SheenaVee

I can't STAND when know-it-all's on Youtube try to tell me about MY hair. Seriously? I think I KNOW my hair and what it needs better than you, some random stranger on the net who has only seen pics and vids of my hair. Give me tips, recommend products, I love that, but to outright TELL me what I should do with, how to do, and what products to use for MY hair? Um. No thanks.


----------



## -PYT

Bought some ao gpb, think it's about time for some light protein to strengthen my hair. If I don't go out tonight I know what I'll be doing....!!!


----------



## divachyk

Was at a HBCU event today and it started sprinkling rain. The ladies was ducking and dodging from the rain. I remember those days but now that I know water isn't poisonous, I politely let my tresses soak it all in. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Wonder if my hair knows I dc'd for 26 minutes instead of 30...teeheee

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## Imani

-PYT said:


> Imani what if you twisted on damp almost dry hair? That's what I usually do and leave the twists for a few days and have a defined twist out.



-PYT Thanks for the suggestion. I did it on wet hair bc I figured thats the only way I feel like I can comb my hair to get it smoothed out. 

the twists are pretty fat, there's no way in the world I'm leaving the house looking like this (like O-dog from Menace to Society ) I did run down the street to get some Chic-fil-A real quick hoping I didn't run into anyone I know. 

I wanted it to dry quickly bc I was thinking about going out tonight. But that didn't happen They are fairly dry now after being under the dryer those two hrs.  but I figure if I leave them in overnight they'll be 100% dry for tomorrow and I can see how I feel about this whole look.


----------



## Raspberry

I've been watching a lot of the popular YTube hair vids lately (I'm so behind yall) and I'm continually annoyed/flummoxed by all of the "what's your nationality?" and  "you must have some Indian/good hair" comments that are left. It's crazy how many black people.. women especially, really don't believe that they can have great hair without some blessing from the good hair goddess or an infusion of Blackfoot genetics. I guess this isn't news to most but it hit me all of a sudden how truly sad this is. The exciting thing is the internet is making a huge dent in this ignorance but there's still a long way to go...


----------



## Raspberry

divachyk said:


> Was at a HBCU event today and it started sprinkling rain. The ladies was ducking and dodging from the rain. I remember those days but now that I know water isn't poisonous, I politely let my tresses soak it all in.


divachyk Yep  I was leaving the grocery store with my mom yesterday just as it started pouring and she was super alarmed on my behalf and asking if I wanted to put a plastic bag on my head.. I was like no Mom, that's not cute .. I don't care about the rain .


----------



## shasha8685

Raspberry said:


> I've been watching a lot of the popular YTube hair vids lately (I'm so behind yall) and I'm continually annoyed/flummoxed by all of the "what's your nationality?" and  "you must have some Indian/good hair" comments that are left. It's crazy how many black people.. women especially, really don't believe that they can have great hair without some blessing from the good hair goddess or an infusion of Blackfoot genetics. I guess this isn't news to most but it hit me all of a sudden how truly sad this is. The exciting thing is the internet is making a huge dent in this ignorance but there's still a long way to go...



This happened to me today! I wore my own hair out today and someone commented that they wanted to know what I was mixed with. I (jokingly) commented that I'm mixed with black and black. But seriously, that's the truth. I wish people wouldn't automatically think that having long hair is the result of being mixed with something.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> Was at a HBCU event today and it started sprinkling rain. The ladies was ducking and dodging from the rain. I remember those days but now that I know *water isn't poisonous*, I politely let my tresses soak it all in.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX





Raspberry said:


> @divachyk Yep  I was leaving the grocery store with my mom yesterday just as it started pouring and she was super alarmed on my behalf and asking if I wanted to put a *plastic bag on my head*.. I was like no Mom, that's not cute .. I don't care about the rain .



Ya'll funny!  You know we couldn't get our hair wet and mess up _The Style_!

I don't even care about downpours anymore.  Most times my hair is full of moisturizer and in a bun or ponytail so rain is just more moisture.


----------



## Imani

Ok, so I commited the cardinal twist out sin. I took out some of them even tho its only 85% dry. Was just curious how they turned out. Ah well. Anywho, don't think I'll be feeling it down, but looks like it might look nice pulled back.  I think this could be a staple style so thats exciting. My hair feels pretty moisturized and manageable. So this could be an option to wear my hair out w/o it getting matted and tangled.


----------



## cocosweet

Raspberry said:


> I've been watching a lot of the popular YTube hair vids lately (I'm so behind yall) and I'm continually annoyed/flummoxed by all of the "what's your nationality?" and  "you must have some Indian/good hair" comments that are left. It's crazy how many black people.. women especially, really don't believe that they can have great hair without some blessing from the good hair goddess or an infusion of Blackfoot genetics. I guess this isn't news to most but it hit me all of a sudden how truly sad this is. The exciting thing is the internet is making a huge dent in this ignorance but there's still a long way to go...


It's really irritating. Like it cain't be because a black woman takes really good care of her hair. Naw. Must be because she's really 1/145 Cherokee .


----------



## greight

My hair and I are FINALLY getting along! Took 7 years 

Lawd, all my threats of putting a relaxer in are scaring my strands into submission . I have minimum to no breakage for the last two weeks!

I'm really trying to cut down time and figuring out anti-twist, anti-weave, anti-flat iron  protective styles that also do not results into tangles. 

I'll trim tomorrow to keep the split end free days rolling


----------



## cocosweet

Good: Did a minor length check with a few strands in the back. Longest layers are now 1" past MBL. Woo Hoo!

Bad: By my calculations, I should have an inch more than I do. Either my hair grows slower than I thought or breakage and knots have been chipping away at my progress.

Hmm...


----------



## hair4romheaven

Decided to dust & cut an inch in some areas. Oh well, nice ends are a must!!!!


----------



## -PYT

Imani I'm glad it looks like a possible staple style for you! When I do twists I don't really comb out each individual piece, just pull from detangled sections, add product, and twist. Never needed a dryer. Hope this eliminates a couple steps for you!


----------



## divachyk

Raspberry and sunnieb - I totally remember when life stopped when it rained because it would mess up _the style._ smh!


----------



## Embyra

What is this crap about now im natural im meant to not fear the rain and go dancing in it and forget the umbrella??

erplexed


----------



## Embyra

Raspberry said:


> divachyk Yep  I was leaving the grocery store with my mom yesterday just as it started pouring and she was super alarmed on my behalf and asking if I wanted to put a plastic bag on my head.. I was like no Mom, that's not cute .. I don't care about the rain .





divachyk said:


> Was at a HBCU event today and it started sprinkling rain. The ladies was ducking and dodging from the rain. I remember those days but now that I know water isn't poisonous, I politely let my tresses soak it all in.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX





divachyk said:


> Raspberry and sunnieb - I totally remember when life stopped when it rained because it would mess up _the style._ smh!



well damn you rain lovers are here as well!!! 

I was just on another forum and saw them posting about loving the rain on their hair i came here to vent and now i see my lhcf sisters are at it too!!


----------



## Napp

Embyra said:


> What is this crap about now im natural im meant to not fear the rain and go dancing in it and forget the umbrella??
> 
> erplexed



i stay running from the rain natural or relaxed. i hate my hair being wet especially if it has gel in it. now i dont mind a little mist or drizzle but i still dont want it ****** up my style


----------



## Evolving78

i had the best roller set ever, and it was done by me!  i got so many compliments.  my mother said i did a better job than my stylist.


----------



## Embyra

Napp said:


> i stay running from the rain natural or relaxed. i hate my hair being wet especially if it has gel in it. now i dont mind a little mist or drizzle but i still dont want it ****** up my style



YES!relaxed or natural rain was not my friend to go jumping in it without a care in the world


----------



## Incognitus

Relaxed or natural, rain has _always_ been fun to me.....unless I'm headed to work or an important meeting. When I was a kid, I absolutely loved playing in the rain  My friends and I would play what I'll call 'rain games'.


----------



## divachyk

@Napp and @Embrya - I'm definitely not saying I'm out singing in the rain during a down pour. What I am saying is I recall running from the lightest drizzle back in the day because I didn't want my hair to "draw up." Now that I know rain isn't harmful, I am okay with getting it drizzle, misted and sprinkled on. I bun almost 99% of the time so even if I was caught in a down pour, my day wouldn't be ruined either but I don't make it a habit to just prance in the rain without an umbrella.

ETA: Who is just walking out in a down pour without an umbrella and loving it? I hate having being soggy wet.


----------



## JerriBlank

Trimmed my ends today. Hopefully i won't need to when I straighten at the end of the year. I trimmed my hair smothered with dc,and just stretched it all the way down.
I took off up to .5 ins in some places. My ends feel really smooth. I hope they stay that way!


----------



## NJoy

shortdub78 said:


> i had the best roller set ever, and it was done by me! i got so many compliments. my mother said i did a better job than my stylist.


 
Awesome! Details. What did you do? I need to start trying to rollerset and I could use the pointers.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Got a trim at an aveda salon yesterday and it did me a world of good.  Lost about 2-3 inches but its all giod.  My hair feels so much better now.


----------



## Embyra

divachyk said:


> @Napp and @Embrya - I'm definitely not saying I'm out singing in the rain during a down pour. What I am saying is I recall running from the lightest drizzle back in the day because I didn't want my hair to "draw up." Now that I know rain isn't harmful, I am okay with getting it drizzle, misted and sprinkled on. I bun almost 99% of the time so even if I was caught in a down pour, my day wouldn't be ruined either but I don't make it a habit to just prance in the rain without an umbrella.
> 
> ETA: Who is just walking out in a down pour without an umbrella and loving it? I hate having being soggy wet.




I understand what you mean

I just noticed with natural hair its like people think no styling went into your hair so getting it drenched in rain isnt going to make any difference because your hair is untamed anyway


----------



## Napp

i have so much NG i dont know how i will make it to 12 weeks. im gonna focus on getting a tighter rollerset next time because the roots in the back feel like a jungle already


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm over this sew in and the broad that did them. It's only been a week and the tracks are already loose and a braid is already coming out the bottom. I shall return to my wigs from here on out. This is ridiculous.


----------



## yorkpatties

I am really over my relaxed ends but I like being able to put my hair in 6 plaits under my wig. If I BC now I won't be able to do that. Decisions...decisions...


----------



## Raspberry

Embyra said:


> well damn you rain lovers are here as well!!!
> 
> I was just on another forum and saw them posting about loving the rain on their hair i came here to vent and now i see my lhcf sisters are at it too!!



Embrya Hahaha .. it's really because I hate carrying an umbrella and I'm always losing them  Plus I'm rarely in a situation where I'll be in the rain more than 30 seconds without a car nearby.



Napp said:


> *i have so much NG i dont know how i will make it to  12 weeks*. im gonna focus on getting a tighter rollerset next time  because the roots in the back feel like a jungle already



Napp Girl me too .. I figure I'll just roll with it and get on my co-wash game and live off my bantu knot-outs..


----------



## Lissa0821

Something has been so off about my hair, so I have started eliminating products to figure what it could be. So far I have eliminated Hot Six Oil and Elasta QP DPR 11+ but I think I need to ditch all of the Elasta QP products.  I have alternated between these products and One N Only Argan oil line for a while now. I have never really paid close attention until a few weeks again how differently my hair responds. The weeks I use One N Only products, my hair has fullness that last for days and very little breakage. On the weeks I use Elasta QP products, I noticed I have more shedding but not the point to be considered alarming. 

I am six weeks post relaxer so I am going to use the One N Only Argan oil products for the next six weeks of my relaxer stretch.  My only concern is while I love the smell of this line I just don't want to get sick of it.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Time to stop avoiding the Celtic Girl half wig...


----------



## Nix08

My internet has been down for 3 days  It's back up and running now  I guess I can survive without logging onto lhcf

Need to wash - DC - Steam & poo wash...tomorrow I guess.

ETA: Well I did sneak on here on a friends computer we were visiting...does that mean I have a problem


----------



## taz007

Note to self:  Your days of airdrying are OVER!!!


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 said:


> My internet has been down for 3 days  It's back up and running now  I guess I can survive without logging onto lhcf
> 
> Need to wash - DC - Steam & poo wash...tomorrow I guess.
> 
> ETA: Well I did sneak on here on a friends computer we were visiting...does that mean I have a problem



Nix08 - you do NOT have a problem!  I don't know what I'd do without the LHCF app on my phone!  It's how I do most of my lurking and posting.  I can't imagine the horror of not being able to log in at all for 3 days! 

Glad you're back!


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb....lol....I'll also confess that I logged onto my phone briefly just so that I could keep the email subscriptions coming  No blackberry app (that I'm aware of)


----------



## NJoy

taz007 said:


> Note to self: Your days of airdrying are OVER!!!


 
taz007

Note outloud.  What happened?


----------



## newnyer

After cowashing tonight I wanted to try my own personal goal test: being able to touch/pull my own hair by putting my hands behind my back.  HOLDEMUP!  I could feel some strands back there.  Trust, I couldn't grab a handful of hair...but just enough to give me hope.  Kinda think I won't be seeing APL until 2012...but I'm already crossing into unchartered waters for me so I'm still happy.  Can't wait until my next touch up so I can see what I'm REALLY working with!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

That Oyin Shine and Define is fantastic!  It was the most expensive product buy I have made since I've been natural but it was totally worth it.  My fro is pleased


----------



## taz007

NJoy

I washed, conditioned and combed out my hair.  I then let it airdry without tying my hair down and when I went to go flat iron it, I could NOT get a comb, no matter how wide- toothed, through it.

I had to wet it again and blow dry it.


----------



## SUPER SWEET

a relaxer is calling my name each morning.....


----------



## divachyk

Reconsidering roller setting at 12 weeks post. I got through it but not without incident. My ng is super dense and a beast to work with.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I went to a wedding today and saw so many bad Lacefronts  Just a tragedy.


----------



## Dee_33

divachyk said:


> Reconsidering roller setting at *12 weeks post*. I got through it but not without incident. My ng is super dense and a beast to work with.




That's when I start ponytail rollersetting...it's been a God send for me.


----------



## neisharenae

im lovin my my marley hair bow today... gettin alot of looks lol


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Thinking About Cutting My Hair Shorter.*


----------



## yorkpatties

Remembering when me and my friends used to call soggy/porous hair "over-conditioned" so you'd STOP conditioning it  and not even use protein. 

Remembering when naturals with heat damage used to call that "training" their hair.


----------



## divachyk

luving me said:


> That's when I start ponytail rollersetting...it's been a God send for me.


@luving me - I pony set always. I prefer that over the traditional method which takes way to long to set and dry. I'm considering the mesh rollers. Supposedly the air circulates better with mesh rollers allowing the hair to dry quicker. Not yet sure if I'm jump on it though.


----------



## Dee_33

^^^hmmmm yeah i don't know about those mesh rollers either.


----------



## kandiekj100

So, going to Vegas next week for 3 1/2 days and I'm not sure what to do to my hair. I initially thought braids, but I don't want to do them and i don't want to shell out the money for someone else to do them for me. Possibly flatironing myself or going to a dominican salon and getting a rollerset, but I don't want to worry about maintaining the straight look while away. I guess I just want carefree hair while I'm away with DH. I want to even be able to go to sleep with nothing on my hair at night. Part me figures it's only 3 nights, what could it hurt, but I know better. DH doesn't say anything about the hair bonets and scarves and rollers, but being that this is a vacation, i kind of want to take a vacation from that as well. So the last thing I came up with is a wash n go, that I would rewet and blowdry (for stretching and fullness) each morning.

ETA - And on top of that I have no idea what I'm going to wear. Seems like the weather is warm during the day but cold (esp for me) at night.  I may have to go shopping beforehand b/c I don't really have lightweight cute jackets are long sleeve shirts or shawls. I feel like I'm all over the place. I think I need a stylist.


----------



## Dee_33

My cond. has shipped....yayyyyy.  I know I have my reg. set, but I really want a pumpkin cond. for this time of year.  Can't wait to try it next weekend.


----------



## SheenaVee

I really didn't need to do this, seeing as I've bought so many styling products these past few weeks but I just ordered Curl Junkie smoothing lotion and Curls in a Bottle! Can't wait to get them and try them!


----------



## divachyk

luving me said:


> ^^^hmmmm yeah i don't know about those mesh rollers either.


luving me - Those things are expensive.



kandiekj100 said:


> So, going to Vegas next week for 3 1/2 days.....


kandiekj100 - have you been to Vegas before? I have been in Aug (hot day/night) and Nov (comfy during the day and chilly at night). I'd take something to protect my hair should it get a little nippy out. I will be going in Nov and I go simple on vacay to speed up getting dressed - usually I go for stylish, colorful beanies. I run my hair while on vacay, I don't let my hair run me. I have beanies that vary in thickness so I can wear them based on outside temps. A warm day calls for a thinner beanie and a chilly day calls for a thicker beanie. HTH.

Unless you are going to plays, shows, etc, your current wardrobe will be fine. Folks dress the same in Vegas as they do back home on the street. Nothing flashy, fancy or out there. It's a lot of walking if you're touring the strip so keep that in mind with what you wear.



luving me said:


> My cond. has shipped....yayyyyy.  I know I have my reg. set, but I really want a pumpkin cond. for this time of year.  Can't wait to try it next weekend.


luving me - I want to try the pumpkin also.


----------



## halee_J

Ya know, at this point I just feel like I wanna let my natural texture do its thing; not straighten it, stretch it, nothing. Maybe I'll just invest in a high quality LF to wear when I'm craving straight hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

Back to wigging I go. Now if only I can find a cute red wig. Hmmm....


----------



## youwillrise

cleansed, dc'ed and twisted...and i did it all today...done before 8 pm!

all of that usually takes me 2.5 days to complete. 

well, it looks like ive been making it harder than it has to be. 

i usually cleanse and then do an overnight dc...and then wait for my hair to dry...and then twist

today, i cleansed w/ bentonite clay (which was on for about 2 hours) then, i dc'ed (ao hsr for about 3.5 hours and my hair felt just as good as it does when i overnight, then i twisted with castor oil right after rinsing my dc)

the twists on wet hair look much better anyway. 

i hereby vow to not having my hair process take up the entire weekend!


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm gonna give myself a good trim when this sew-in comes out. It's been a hot minute since I dusted.


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm soo upset.

I won £50 worth of hair products from an "ethnic survey" I done on hair a few months ago.
They sent me an email to pick some products but it went to my JUNK FOLDER, ugggghhhh.
The email said if I don't reply in 48 hours they will select another winner. I got the email on the 7th and only saw it todayyyy.
AAAAHHHHHH.
I sent them an email asking if it was too late, and if I can still pick my preferred brands.
Everyone pray for me.


----------



## adamson

I think I want to do genie locs during my winter break (after this semester) or right before finals. Hmm...


----------



## melissa-bee

They emailed back and said of course it's not to late, hahahaha aha 

OMG, this is the first time I've EVER won anything, hee hee ha ha ha 

£50 of hair products. We've got a website over here called "British Curlies" and the product come from there and they wanted to know my preferred brands.
I told them Aubrey Organics, Hairveda, Bee Mine and Giovanni.


----------



## Kurlee

*siiigh** back to MBL after the trim.

so close, yet so far . .  . .


----------



## kittenz

Tales of a transitioner...

I went to the dentist today looking cute in my phony afro puff until I had to take it off to fit in the xray machine.  I was so glad i have hair and could laugh it off.  I would have been TOO embarrassed if my real pony was not sufficient.


----------



## Mische

I'm sitting in class right now and the girl next to me says "excuse me, what did you use to get your hair so long?" I've never had an outright stranger ask me like that so I looked a little surprised I guess because she said "no one ever asked you that?" 

Anyway y'all know I ripped out a sheet of paper and jotted down my 5 staple products, wash day regimen and the link to a black hair forum. Not this one though cause I'm talking about her 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp

luving me said:


> ^^^hmmmm yeah i don't know about those mesh rollers either.



i love the mesh! ive only done one wet set so far but i can roll so much quicker and tighter then with a magnetic.  i can only image the french mesh would be better


----------



## nappystorm

The missing piece of my steamer better arrive today or me and Huetiful are going to have a serious beef. My ish is thirsty, thirsty I tell ya!


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Someone asked me about my hair regimen today as well.  It's a great feeling when someone likes your hair enough to want to know what you use.  Especially if the person has great hair herself.


----------



## KimPossibli

this really well meaning lady told me to rub a little relaxer in my hair to make it less tight but not enought to straighten it or texturise it...because she like my natural hair..

she was so sweet I could only smile..


----------



## bajandoc86

^^^


----------



## Rocky91

to weave up tonight or not? there's the question.
I know I need to keep my hands out of my hair for sure.
I think I'll leave out more hair and a v-shape leaveout for sure. blending will be easy, and my parts can alternate. I'll probably rollerset mostly. occasional blowout/flatiron. I'm using Hair Esthetic Kinky Straight.


----------



## Mische

PinkGirlFluff said:


> Someone asked me about my hair regimen today as well.  It's a great feeling when someone likes your hair enough to want to know what you use.  Especially if the person has great hair herself.


Awesome! I agree, it is quite the compliment.


----------



## nappystorm

I just finished steaming, b!tchezzzzz. It was sooo relaxing


----------



## faithVA

[USER=13747 said:
			
		

> nappystorm[/USER];14404035]I just finished steaming, b!tchezzzzz. It was sooo relaxing


 
You are hilarious. So are you going to come join us in the steaming challenge and teach us a few things?

Glad you got all your parts and didn't have to wait too too long.


----------



## nappystorm

faithVA said:


> You are hilarious. So are you going to come join us in the steaming challenge and teach us a few things?
> 
> Glad you got all your parts and didn't have to wait too too long.


Me too faithVA. I think I joined that challenge in my head  I've been steaming since early this year but until today, I've been using a hot towel and plastic cap.


----------



## cocosweet

Just finished setting my hair for tomorrow.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Find my staple products yay yay

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## AryaStarr258

After dealing with this annoying project, I cannot WAIT to curl up with a hot cup of tea and deep condition my air. I'm SO looking forward to it.


----------



## Nix08

Sooo it seems like I'm coming down with a cold - just drank my garlic tea (it usually works wonders)  Put my hair in two french braids....I'm tired but quite excited as I just learned how to do these yesterday.  The end product looks decent but the process is very clumsy  I'll keep practicing


----------



## NikkiQ

I am now weave free and thank GOD I took it out when I did b/c while at work, tracks started sticking out. #notkosheratall


----------



## LadyRaider

Tried to do a "beachy waves" bantu knot dealy like strawberricurls showed in her video yesterday. Just ended up poofy and stuff. I've been wearing my hair up so much that it has forgotten how to act, I think. When I got it home I braided it up in a bunch of random ol' braids. 

Went to the gym with most of them pulled back in a bun, and the white chicks were all complimenting me on my "go to bed" style. Heh.


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 said:


> Sooo it seems like I'm coming down with a cold - just drank my garlic tea (it usually works wonders)  Put my hair in two french braids....I'm tired but quite excited as I just learned how to do these yesterday.  The end product looks decent but the process is very clumsy  I'll keep practicing


Feel better Nix08.



NikkiQ said:


> I am now weave free and thank GOD I took it out when I did b/c while at work, tracks started sticking out. #notkosheratall


NikkiQ - as long as no one took note, you good.



LadyRaider said:


> Tried to do a "beachy waves" bantu knot dealy like @strawberricurls showed in her video yesterday. Just ended up poofy and stuff. I've been wearing my hair up so much that it has forgotten how to act, I think. When I got it home I braided it up in a bunch of random ol' braids.
> 
> Went to the gym with most of them pulled back in a bun, and the white chicks were all complimenting me on my "go to bed" style. Heh.


LadyRaider - don't give up; try it again.


----------



## LadyRaider

Mische said:


> I'm sitting in class right now and the girl next to me says "excuse me, what did you use to get your hair so long?" I've never had an outright stranger ask me like that so I looked a little surprised I guess because she said "no one ever asked you that?"
> 
> Anyway y'all know I ripped out a sheet of paper and jotted down my 5 staple products, wash day regimen and the link to a black hair forum. Not this one though cause I'm talking about her
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Mische would love to know what your wrote on that piece of paper!


----------



## Mische

LadyRaider said:


> @Mische would love to know what your wrote on that piece of paper!


@LadyRaider Really! Sure 

I wash 1x a week with shampoo in braids which are loose at both the scalp and the ends to prevent my fine strands from tangling. I'm not picky about brand as long as it doesn't tangle my hair. Right now I'm using Mizani Botanifying shampoo, but when it runs out I don't plan on repurchasing because it's a little pricey for shampoo IMO. I then apply my protein reconstructor which is now Shescentit Okra Reconstructor. I leave this on for about 25minutes with a plastic cap and rinse. Next I apply Shescentit Avocado Conditioner for 30minutes with heat or 1 hour without heat. I detangle after this step and then rinse. Then I apply my moisturizer which is Darcy's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme and seal with Vatika Frosting. I typically airdry in braids so at this point I will set 6-8 braids and let it dry over night. Results in super soft hair!

I just realized that's only 4 staples instead of 5. The OCD in me is annoyed now!


----------



## SuchaLady

Did yall know Ateya is turning 36 this year? I refuse to believe she is that old.


----------



## sunnieb

SuchaLady said:


> Did yall know Ateya is turning 36 this year? I refuse to believe she is that old.



She's still a baby compared to me! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## SheenaVee

Just watched Haircrush's wash and go video. I've never seen hair texture like hers before. It's so unique.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

The rain gave my fro the volume I wanted up top.  I appreciate it when nature works with me and not against me.


----------



## Evolving78

i need to buy a satin pillow case today.  gotta wash and roll my hair tomorrow night.  i feel like going to the shop to get it done, but whatever.


----------



## PPGbubbles

This weekend I trimed back to APL and my hair is soooo much easier to deal with! the frosted ends were fun but I think my hair doesnt like color


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I have little heat damage on the bang area   it will take months to grow out and cut.  Yet another reason to begin the no heat for a year challenge


----------



## NappyNelle

I want my hair to keep growing healthy and full. I fell off the sulfur wagon because I can't find my oil. I need get back on it.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA I went to Natural Pantry I bought AOHSR, AOR, gpb all of these x2 knotty boy gel and shampoo and vanilla vtae oil. Yea!!!! Thanks so much. I am glad I am in Anchorage and not one of those remote villages. We have 300,000 people here.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## -PYT

I want to wear a twist out...I just don't want to have to detangle later on


----------



## Embyra

done a twist out six twist =fire!!!


----------



## LadyRaider

Mische said:


> @LadyRaider Really! Sure
> 
> I wash 1x a week with shampoo in braids which are loose at both the scalp and the ends to prevent my fine strands from tangling. I'm not picky about brand as long as it doesn't tangle my hair. Right now I'm using Mizani Botanifying shampoo, but when it runs out I don't plan on repurchasing because it's a little pricey for shampoo IMO. I then apply my protein reconstructor which is now Shescentit Okra Reconstructor. I leave this on for about 25minutes with a plastic cap and rinse. Next I apply Shescentit Avocado Conditioner for 30minutes with heat or 1 hour without heat. I detangle after this step and then rinse. Then I apply my moisturizer which is Darcy's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme and seal with Vatika Frosting. I typically airdry in braids so at this point I will set 6-8 braids and let it dry over night. Results in super soft hair!
> 
> I just realized that's only 4 staples instead of 5. The OCD in me is annoyed now!



Woot! Thanks. I'm glad I asked!


----------



## Embyra

thinking of going back to Kérastase


----------



## NikkiQ

OMG I am SO looking forward to cowashing today when I get home!!! I haven't done it in forever!


----------



## mcgheeola

So i usd the ovation cell therapy and and i wash with fast shampoo worked good.But alot of shedding on my ends coming out mybe putting the oct on my ends was not a good idea.


----------



## princesslocks

I wish I had used my Cassia before I cut my hair. erplexed


----------



## youwillrise

come on granny, send some of those growth genes over this way. GRRR!  haha.  last time i saw her, which was in august (i know, i knooooooow...too long), my grandmother was midback.  she's always told me that her mom had hair down to her butt, but ended up cutting it because it gave her headaches.  where's my piece of the length pie?! HUH?!! HUH?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My hair was hungry so I spoiled it!

Yogurt, honey and banana mixed with ORS hair mayonaise. Met sit for about am hour and a half

Laureal sulfate free strength poo

Trader joes tea tree tingle conditioner with a little honey

Coffee and nettle tea rinse

My hair is happy. On the not so great side, it just intensified my urge o BC, especially after defining the curls. I'll try to hold out until November.  I promised DH I would do twists for awhile


----------



## nappystorm

I want to steam again. 

I'm wearing my hair unstretched but I'm over curly hair for the moment so I will straighten it tomorrow. 

My retention has been wack this year. Will I ever get to MBL?


----------



## -PYT

I'm considering doing cornrows with my own hair this winter as a protective style.


----------



## Incognitus

I want to achieve this style via a wig or a sew in. How can I accomplish this? erplexed


----------



## nappystorm

I'm going to do her regimen this weekend but minus the extreme flat ironing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQV5QKjtRdo&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## nappystorm

Rant: Oh for goodness sakes, just get some shampoo and stop the madness. 

I've been wanting to say that to the natural community for ages  I hate co washing.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Incognitus said:


> I want to achieve this style via a wig or a sew in. How can I accomplish this? erplexed



That hair looks like this AAMH Kinky Curly hair I have, also Halley's Curls has a Creole Curl that looks similar.  If you want to go the weave route.  I am not sure about any wigs.


----------



## jbwphoto1

So I decided to give the satin wave cap under the lacefront a try once again since the weather has been cooler.  Fast forward to me sitting at work trying to get to my scalp with a paper clip.  Of course the paper clip is not strong enough to easily get through the satin cap like it got through the wig cap yesterday.  I refuse to go to the ladies room, take off my wig and satin cap and scratch! 

Well, I'll just try to stay busy and try to keep my mind off it.  erplexed


----------



## -PYT

nappystorm omg her hair is crazy beautiful.  is she like 3c/4a? lemme see a 4b doing that and i'll be flabbergasted lol


----------



## nappystorm

-PYT said:


> @nappystorm omg her hair is crazy beautiful.  is she like 3c/4a? lemme see a 4b doing that and i'll be flabbergasted lol



I think she is a silky 3c/4a. Some pieces look heat trained too. She posted a new video today.

I got my Nicki Minaj wig, b!tchezzzz Imma be so hot this Halloween. I'm still debating on a butt pad


----------



## Embyra

have my eye on a babyliss superhood hair dryer.... i NEED it in my life.....NEED


----------



## Lissa0821

I just can't get over how much thicker the left side of my hair is compared to the right side.  It is almost like two different heads of hair.  The left side always grows faster, the new growth is curlier and much more dense.  Overall, it looks and feels thicker. The right side new growth feels like waves with barely any curl pattern.  Let's not even discuss the crown area, there is a small patch that will get as dry as the Sahara desert if I baby it with moisture.


----------



## Imani

.................


----------



## Angelicus

I love the way my hair feels and smells! I'm obsessed with the Silk Dreams Brand!


----------



## BreeNique

i'm WAY too excited to wash my hair tonight.
co-wash with VO5 and Organix, and finish with an ACV rinse!!

i need some new oilsssss!!


----------



## bajandoc86

Why the innanet nah work....I have to be accessing lhcf thru my BB. 
 Why Lord...whhyyyyyy?!?


----------



## divachyk

I can feel my scalp again!! TUs are so rewarding.


----------



## HanaKuroi

BreeNique said:


> i'm WAY too excited to wash my hair tonight.
> co-wash with VO5 and Organix, and finish with an ACV rinse!!
> 
> i need some new oilsssss!!



BreeNique I like the vanilla silk which one do you use? Which vO5? The moisture milks?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## -PYT

Looked at a shed hair just now and it had a spilt that was going up damn near and inch! I've been on denial but I bet that tangle teezer shredded my hair like so many others :cries: I don't want to make a big chop but I want my hair to be healthy...


----------



## kandiekj100

I miss my gravity-defying fro sometimes.


----------



## NikkiQ

Rockin my newest curly/wavy wig today and I gotta say I'm kinda feelin myself today. Lookin kinda cute. I might have to go back to the BSS and get another one. It was on sale for $14.99!!!

OAN: I'm totally looking forward to my wash day tomorrow. I'm gonna keep my cornrows in and do a good poo and DC with heat. I would take them out,but I don't have anyone that can do them again for me lol


----------



## Britt

Cannot wait to get my hair washed tomorrow. It will be 8 days . Gonna try the new Dom salon that they opened up by me and also Curl Junkie's Repair Me conditioner that I ordered. 
Note to self: my hair does not need much moisturizer or oil in between washes. So long as my edges and nape are good, I'm good.


----------



## growingbrown

A guy asked me am I going to do anything to my hair am I just going got leave it like this. I said yes. He said really. Smh The nerve of him. Below is a pic of how my hair is:  






Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*My Hair Loves Grease. *Do Not Judege Me**


----------



## Embyra

Im really tired of SOME people feeling like they need a damn medal because they manage to wash de-tangle and style their 4b hair ALL hair has its challenges!!!!!!


----------



## sunnieb

growingbrown your hair is beautiful! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Darenia

@growingbrown That's rude. Did he even know you? Heck, even if he did I get so tired of people thinking they are funny or clever or that you need their approval. 

By the way... your hair looks nice.


----------



## growingbrown

Thank you suunieb and darenia! I know him but still. I told him I love my kinky hair and yes my hair is done! He's probably use to the relaxed heads. However, that was not appropriate to say to me. 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## rainbowknots

I probably mentioned this before, but I'm going to say it again anyway. I really wish I would've started transitioning a long time ago. Like when I first found the hair boards. I feel like I wasted a lot of time trying to grow my hair, only to have to chop it off when I finally decide to BC. I wish I could be natural now, but I am not doing the TWA thing. Guess I gotta be patient.


----------



## halee_J

If I ever go back to relaxer, I will be team bonelaxed  Even though I have more thickness being texlaxed, it's more prone to tangles, breakage and dryness.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Love my twists


----------



## princesslocks

I don't as much volume this week...I may need to use cassia more often.


----------



## Napp

Why did my dryer just cut off! It wont turn on! How am i supposed to dry my roller set now!? I guess i need to pull out my blowderyer attachment.....


----------



## halee_J

growingbrown forget him, I like your puff


----------



## Drtondalia

My sister looked at my hair and said "I was trying to figure out who's hair your hair reminded of and I finally figured it out...Claire Huxtable! Remember how she used to sit at her dressing table and brush and brush while she talked to Cliff? That's exactly how your hair looks. It's so healthy. I wish I had the heart to go natural."
I smiled so much my cheeks hurt! .............still smiling!!


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Co-washing has been a life saver.
transitioning aint no joke.


----------



## shasha8685

I don't know why everyone thinks I'm natural. I'm not.


----------



## hotyoga

I've been natural for 4 years...and I just love the freedom of not being controlled by my hair


----------



## sharifeh

i have never worn fake hair. I'm a dancer so I need to get rid of my hangups about wearing fake hair...doing my real hair for a performance causes too much damage and using a clip in or wig wold protect my real hair. I just have to think of fake hair as part of the costume. Now the problem is I don't know the first thing about it so that's going to be another learning curve


----------



## winona

I am so excited that I finally got my braid out technique down  1(on each side) to frame the face and and 2(on each side), 1(on each side) in the back all set on tan colored rods


----------



## LadyRaider

Washed, conditioned, blow dried, flat ironed and rolled my hair on flexirods last night. Slept in pain, but at least I was ready to get up this morning. 

Haven't touched it with a comb, just did some light finger work. Sprayed it with Kera Care oil sheen hoping that will do something nice.  Heh. 

No one can tell me nothing, by the way. My hair ain't the longest here, nor the curliest, or the shiniest or whatever, but I LOVE my hair. I have always thought my hair was the bomb. I'm pretty modest and unassuming about everything else. But my hair... I think I'm all that plus a bag of fritos.


----------



## hair4today

Just discovered the Live Clean line of Argan hair products in my own backyard...Canada. Wow they are all amazing and my hair loves them.  They're all natural, organic with Argan as the second ingredient in every product. Can't get over the fact that I can just walk into a store and pickup what I want, when i want and for less than $8 CAD. I've died and gone to hair heaven.


----------



## chelleypie810

Irks me when a stylist tells me that I have to use shampoo and a cleansing conditioner isn't enough. Ok  u got your last $25 from me for not listening.

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## CrissieD

I thought one of shed hairs was from my cousins curly MBL/wl wig... I guess my hair is getting kinda long. Why does it still look & feel so short to me #igotissues

Sent from my Super Kewl EVO... Please blame the phone for the typos


----------



## glamchick84

I am proud to say, I finally wore my TWA out for the first time in public the other day and I am 5 months post BC. I need more hair


----------



## glamchick84

LadyRaider said:


> Washed, conditioned, blow dried, flat ironed and rolled my hair on flexirods last night. Slept in pain, but at least I was ready to get up this morning.
> 
> Haven't touched it with a comb, just did some light finger work. Sprayed it with Kera Care oil sheen hoping that will do something nice.  Heh.
> 
> No one can tell me nothing, by the way. My hair ain't the longest here, nor the curliest, or the shiniest or whatever, but I LOVE my hair. I have always thought my hair was the bomb. I'm pretty modest and unassuming about everything else. But my hair... I think I'm all that plus a bag of fritos.



 u go girl!! I feel the same way about my hair, i love my texture-its just short right now. once I get some more hair on head, you can't tell me nothing


----------



## ChasingBliss

Sitting under the dryer dc-ing...I literally hear my hair thanking me for getting back to normal. Got a wash/set last Thursday and kept it dry and straight until well, this morning. My hair aint used to not seeing water every couple of days  co washing and all  

I have damnnear 5 months of new growth, still impressed at how those wash/sets can make your hair look freshly relaxed....nice. BUT I miss my wave bumps


----------



## Embyra

my coconut milk/yoghurt/olive oil mixture is stitting in the fridge waiting for me wonder if i should add some honey to it?


----------



## nakialovesshoes

hair4today said:


> Just discovered the Live Clean line of Argan hair products in my own backyard...Canada. Wow they are all amazing and my hair loves them.  They're all natural, organic with Argan as the second ingredient in every product. Can't get over the fact that I can just walk into a store and pickup what I want, when i want and for less than $8 CAD. I've died and gone to hair heaven.



hair4today
Please do tell about this line. I'm trying to use all natural/organic products since I started with the Mud Wash & I hear so much good stuff about argan oil.



Embyra said:


> my coconut milk/yoghurt/olive oil mixture is stitting in the fridge waiting for me wonder if i should add some honey to it?



Embyra
1 vote for the honey...


----------



## Embyra

nakialovesshoes said:


> hair4today
> Please do tell about this line. I'm trying to use all natural/organic products since I started with the Mud Wash & I hear so much good stuff about argan oil.
> 
> 
> 
> Embyra
> 1 vote for the honey...



nakialovesshoes1 vote is all i need....headed to the shops now


----------



## allmundjoi

Seriously contemplating flat ironing my hair today. Havent used heat 6 or 7 months, but I want my hair to swing today. Hmmm, didnt make a hair appt so I might have to do it myself. My one day off for the next 2 weeks. What to do, what to do?


----------



## NJoy

Taking family portraits today.  I was thinking of wearing my hair out but decided to grab a new half wig instead. Grabbed Samara Girl in a rush.  I hope I can make her work.


----------



## Embyra

Honey check!............now im wondering if i should skip the baking soda i was going to use for the cherry lola treatment and just do a straight condition:scratchch


----------



## NikkiQ

Been DCing for the past hour and a half under my satin beanie,bandana, and conditioning cap. I know my hair is applauding me right now.


----------



## youwillrise

i need more bentonite clay...but i wont worry about it for a minute or two.


----------



## SuchaLady

+1.............



shasha8685 said:


> I don't know why everyone thinks I'm natural. I'm not.


----------



## HanaKuroi

After cowashing I should only comb my hair soaking wet with product. Not semi-dry. Not dry. I can't believe I am barely combing out any hair. All these months of trying to detangle on semidry hair with product.
*shakes head*

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I think I will be doing weekly washes and dc but will only take my cornrows out once every 2 weeks..that was the easiest wash and conditioning ever


----------



## divachyk

GoddessMaker - you are very pretty and have such neat, professional and darling makeup regimens.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

divachyk you made me blush..I do what I can..your hair in your avatar is soo lush and full.


----------



## divachyk

GoddessMaker - Thank you and you're doing it excellently. I hate the looks that are caked on and overly done. You've got an eye for what I call "just right." Not too much, not too little; simply on point.


----------



## leiah

Baba de caracol changed their formula.. it now contains mineral oil, among other things.  I'm going to buy gallons of the old stuff


----------



## hair4today

nakialovesshoes, I found out about Live Clean a couple weeks ago from a Youtube review by Splinta24. Like you I've been using the TE mud wash successfully and wanted to find products that compliments. Well let me tell you the Live Clean Exotic Nectar  Argan products are fabulous. This is  a full line, including shampoo,conditioner, deep conditioner, spray leave-in, smooth and shine leave-in cream and oil treatment. They're made with certified organic Botanicals, SLS/Sulfate free, Phosphate Free, Phthalate Free, Paraben Free and full of natural oils and plant based ingredients. Best of all Argan extract and oil are the second and third ingredients after water. That's all well and good but what about performance you say..simply great. I used the line last week on my daughter's hair which tends to be dry and frizz prone and it did an amazing job on moisturizing and smoothing down her cuticles.  Her hair was sooooo soft.  A week later her hair still looks and feels good. This weekend I used the products on my hair along with the mud wash and I had one of the best hair wash results -- similar to my dd.  My twist out was just fly. Live Clean is a Canadian company so not sure if they're distributing to the US just yet but i've read a few reviews by Americans who love the product so much they buy from a  Canadian online store http://www.well.ca that sells the full line and ships to the US.  Cost is about $7.79 CAD for each item not sure about shipping as I bought from Walmart. If you want more info on the products here is the link http://www.live-clean.com. 

ETA -- The company also has a number of other lines that targets different hair type/conditions (curly, color treated, oily, dry, fragrance free etc.) I use pure Argan oil in my regimen and my hair loves it so this particular line is a perfect fit.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

So I was surfing my youtube videos and there was one girl hair that was so pretty and so is she.I wish I could wear my natural hair like at all. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojQpqsmkRxQ&feature=feedu_more.My hair is fine for a 4 and it won't turn out pretty at all.I have given up on being the pretty natural head girl.I hope my babying my hair now will give me a little bit length when I relax next year.

I just wanted to rock some pretty twist out's in buns and such.At times its freeing to know your limits.


----------



## pookaloo83

GoddessMaker said:


> So I was surfing my youtube videos and there was one girl hair that was so pretty and so is she.I wish I could wear my natural hair like at all. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojQpqsmkRxQ&feature=feedu_more.My hair is fine for a 4 and it won't turn out pretty at all.I have given up on being the pretty natural head girl.I hope my babying my hair now will give me a little bit length when I relax next year.
> 
> I just wanted to rock some pretty twist out's in buns and such.At times its freeing to know your limits.


GoddessMaker I'm a fine 4 natural and I wear twistouts and stuff. Don't give up!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

pookaloo83 your hair looks so full and thick to me..mine is like a tumbleweed it looks full but then when I get to its so not.I'm going to try and do some natural styles for the holidays since that will be my 4th nappy anniversary.


----------



## pookaloo83

GoddessMaker said:


> @pookaloo83 your hair looks so full and thick to me..mine is like a tumbleweed it looks full but then when I get to its so not.I'm going to try and do some natural styles for the holidays since that will be my 4th nappy anniversary.




Yeah, people say your hair is oo thick.  But it's not. I have to wear twistout and braidouts to give it that illusion. GoddessMaker When my hair was relaxed it was thin and limp.


----------



## Evolving78

my hair looks like a hot mess right now.  it looked so nice the past couple of days.  that man really needs to stop pulling on my hair!


----------



## SuchaLady

Am I the only one that absolutely hates how their wet hair looks? It is a horrible representation of my hair. It looks borderline damaged but it's not. I dont understand.  Looking at it wet makes me want to chop it off and start over.


----------



## SuchaLady

I've been eyeing this haircut for awile.  

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=Jenn...tart=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0&tx=42&ty=67


----------



## nappystorm

Rant: I don't know what's the tea with naturals and these dang length checks. Almost every video, they all say, "I don't know how to do this" and then ramble and fumble around for 5 minutes. Um you grab a piece of hair and stretch it out. You can braid, twist, bun, bantu knot, flat iron, etc but you don't know how to do a length check? Then you got peeps doing length checks where the camera is cutting off hair the hair. And let's not talk about those that do length checks with black tops...


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I love defining my coils after a wash. But why won't my nape curl? It won't grow either... Just a HAM!

I think my crown is full if scab hair, it barely curls.


----------



## bajandoc86

Beach party was off da chain! The humidity got to my twist out afro....it just keep expanding. I got quite a number of compliments  it is my first twist out EVER!! So I'm quite pleased.


----------



## Embyra

washed out my yoghurt/coconut milk/ honey/olive oil/braggs amino acids mix hair felt so light 
shampooed by raking through my hair then raked conditioner in let it sit for about 30 mins rinsed out and applied my gel mix...............curls are PIMPING!!so shiny and lush damn my hair is a bad **** today


----------



## Saga

Sitting with my bonnet dryer, Rasberry Twist coating my strands. Hope I get a nice, subtle color.


----------



## Keen

My hair THRIVE with the baggy method. Can someone please remind me why I only baggy when I'm trying to recover from a setback?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Q_BA6OuqI


lol  i liked vid this for some reason


----------



## naturalagain2

Hope I'm not doing more harm than good with this phony pony. But so far I love the convenience. I think I will rollerset this week to give my hair a break from the ponytails.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Washing in sections really makes a difference even though the water gets cold in the shower before I'm done.  lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

Thinking about taking my cornrows out today, detangling, cowashing and putting in some Celies again.


----------



## SkySurfer

My Hair grows in layers, which really annnoys me, because twists look weird. One day I'll get a blunt cut


----------



## Evolving78

i'm going to be very low key joining this challenge.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

It's almost noon and my hair didn't expand like it normally does.  Oh snap!


----------



## Saga

PinkGirlFluff said:


> Washing in sections really makes a difference even though the water gets cold in the shower before I'm done.  lol.


I starte washing my hair in sections and wahsing it in the sink. Saves water, time, and money. And after your hair is done dcing, then u can wash your body in the shower and rinse out your DC all at once so showers don't take a day and a half.


----------



## growingbrown

I think I'm going to leave my twists in for about 2 to 3 weeks. I really love the way the turned out! 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## NYAmicas

I swear if I was going natural I could have BC yesterday, my NG is about 1-2 inches all around and I would love it except it's crazy thick and knots onto itself. I just cant do it.

I was able to get a really nice bantu knot out going today but my roots are looking like who did it and why.


----------



## Embyra

My hair fell perfectly after being in the buff last night much better than my scarf method


----------



## -PYT

Detangled after washing last night and put my hair into big plaits and twists using castor oil. Hair is so soft right now! Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Embyra

Wondering if i should detangle hair the night before i wash it then continue with the raking method on wash day hmmmmm


----------



## FoxxyLocs

My mom has not had a relaxer since march, and is always complaining about her new growth being so coarse and kinky. I saw her yesterday and ran my fingers through her hair. It was soooo soft! Not tangled or tight at all! She gets a major side-eye from now on, lol. She's such a drama queen. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NikkiQ

FoxxyLocs said:


> My mom has not had a relaxer since march, and is always complaining about her new growth being so coarse and kinky. I saw her yesterday and ran my fingers through her hair. It was soooo soft! Not tangled or tight at all! She gets a major side-eye from now on, lol. She's such a drama queen.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


 
Mine is the same way!!! After 4 weeks,she would whine about how "nappy" her hair was. I told her "umm woman...you don't have a kink or curl to be SEEN in this head!" and finally convinced her to stretch her relaxers a bit more. If she ever says it again, all I have to do is point at my head and say "you wanna see some curls? I'll show you some curls!" and she stops


----------



## AryaStarr258

Keepin' my eye out for the APL 2012 challenge. I think I'll be able to make it


----------



## Rocky91

nappystorm said:


> Rant: I don't know what's the tea with naturals and these dang length checks. Almost every video, they all say, "I don't know how to do this" and then ramble and fumble around for 5 minutes. Um you grab a piece of hair and stretch it out. You can braid, twist, bun, bantu knot, flat iron, etc but you don't know how to do a length check? Then you got peeps doing length checks where the camera is cutting off hair the hair. And let's not talk about those that do length checks with black tops...



 so you mad huh??
IMO, for my hair at least. i just believe in flatironing bone straight, setting my camera on self timer, snapping a pic, and calling it a day. all that contortionist **** ain't necessary at all.


----------



## divachyk

@SuchaLady - I like that cut! ETA: I know you haven't gotten the cut yet but just saying I like it should you decide upon it.

@Keen - I baggy my ends nightly.


----------



## NikkiQ

AryaStarr258 said:


> Keepin' my eye out for the APL 2012 challenge. I think I'll be able to make it


 
AryaStarr258 I will probably start the challenge Halloween day unless someone beats me to it


----------



## Keen

divachyk said:


> @SuchaLady - I like that cut! ETA: I know you haven't gotten the cut yet but just saying I like it should you decide upon it.
> 
> @Keen - I baggy my ends nightly.



@divachyk I seem to get better result when I baggy all my hair. So basically I put some moisturizer on all of my hair (concentrating on the ends), put a shower cap on, then tie my hair. I have two products that I alternate with. One is all moisture, the other one is moisture with protein. Some times I skip putting products if I feel like my hair is overloaded and I can't co-wash it right away.


----------



## NikkiGirl

It kind of annoys me all my hair past MBL doesn't actually touch my skin in the back. It is because of the way my back curves in at the bottom. It is sort of annoying.


----------



## NJoy

NikkiGirl said:


> It kind of annoys me all my hair past MBL doesn't actually touch my skin in the back. It is because of the way my back curves in at the bottom. It is sort of annoying.


 





Whatchutalkinbout NikkiGirl?!

A nice back dips in and your hair hangs past it. Girl, you got it going on. What the problem is?


----------



## NikkiGirl

NJoy said:


> Whatchutalkinbout NikkiGirl?!
> 
> A nice back dips in and your hair hangs past it. Girl, you got it going on. What the problem is?



I wouldn't really be annoyed, but it just hangs funny. I have been so over analytical with my hair lately. I know I need to calm down! That is why I just washed, conditioned and am putting it back up before I do something crazy.


----------



## Mische

I feel like a new person after finally washing my hair for the first time in 2 1/2 weeks. How did I ever go 4 weeks between washes pre-LHCF... erplexed


----------



## allmundjoi

My hair looked so ****** bad today that I am blow drying my hair straight and plan on flat ironing tonight-I havent used heat in 6-7 months or used an actual comb in 3-4. I have been talking myself out of using heat, lost that battle tonight. Omg. Today I could have dropped kicked my natural nappy hair in the neck.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I can't wait to be able to put my hair in a high bun.  I'm aiming for that by Dec. 2012!  But I'm certainly having fun with what I have now.


----------



## BreeNique

Feeling that twist-outs are better for my hair and style than braid-outs.

I feel best when I'm wearing a braid-out or high bun. Low manipulation is definately my thing! Just gotta remember that shed hairs are GOOD!

****

2 nights ago, I was re-twisting my hair, and I chopped off 2 inches of relaxed ends in the front of my hair. LOVING IT.

So, at least that part of my hair is 100% nat'chal!!

such love. can't wait until Christmas/ new years, I'll cut off the last of my relaxed ends and that'll be that.


----------



## kittenz

My hair laughs in the face of gels.   
So much for a smooth sleek pony.


----------



## Embyra

well looks like this buff is a keeper curls fall perfectly when you take it off going to get more


----------



## faithVA

Embyra said:


> well looks like this buff is a keeper curls fall perfectly when you take it off going to get more


 
Embyra, What's a buff?


----------



## KimPossibli

I kinda hate using comb on my hair... 

I feel as if it would be faster to use a comb as my hair gets longer but.. 

I also hair my hair going snap crackle pop way more often when I use a comb..


----------



## Nix08

Itgirl that's why I started finger detangling however, I recently bought a bone comb (just because) and what a difference it makes  I used it last night on my 8 week post hair and no snap crackle pop only shed hairs!!  My plan is to now finger comb until about 6/7 weeks post then start using the bone comb after finger combing when I'm into the stretch.


----------



## Raspberry

Nix08 what brand of bone comb do you have?


----------



## Embyra

faithVA said:


> Embyra, What's a buff?


http://www.buffwear.com/pages/welcome.php

faithVAheard about it on naturallycurly the poster said they are better quality version of the locsoc


----------



## faithVA

Embyra said:


> http://www.buffwear.com/pages/welcome.php
> 
> @faithVAheard about it on naturallycurly the poster said they are better quality version of the locsoc


 
thanks... I had heard of that and had forgotten already.


----------



## Nix08

Raspberry I got mine from Hairsense.com:yep


----------



## Raspberry

Thanks Nix08!

I have a Buff, never wore it when I was natural. Im' willing to give it up if someone's interested


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I'm thinking I'm going to cut and start over.


----------



## NikkiQ

Raspberry said:


> Thanks Nix08!
> 
> I have a Buff, never wore it when I was natural. Im' willing to give it up if someone's interested



Interested!! Raspberry 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## NikkiQ

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I'm thinking I'm going to cut and start over.



Je Ne Sais Quoi is it b/c of the cat infested TT?? Don't do it girl! We'll get you another one!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

NikkiQ said:


> Je Ne Sais Quoi is it b/c of the cat infested TT?? Don't do it girl! We'll get you another one!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



Yes, girl!!!  I am just devastated!!!!   

No, really it's because my hair is off.  It's thinning or something so maybe I should just cut it and start over


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

It's funny how I used to always cover up my forehead as a kid because I thought I looked better with bangs and now I think I look funny with my forehead covered.  Maybe I grew into my five head?


----------



## Embyra

faithVA said:


> thanks... I had heard of that and had forgotten already.



My hair is always in wash and go normally i use a scarf but had to scrunch hair down which gave bends in hair...... this buff you slide that bad boy off and KIM!!


----------



## yorkpatties

PinkGirlFluff said:


> It's funny how I used to always cover up my forehead as a kid because I thought I looked better with bangs and now I think I look funny with my forehead covered.  Maybe I grew into my five head?



I used to feel the same way. Maybe we just love our big foreheads now. I actually wear a short bang now when I used to wear a longer thick one to cover it up. I love my big round forehead


----------



## newnyer

#1:  Used a curling iron AND holding spray for the first time in well over 6 months & I think I was in panic mode the entire day about what damage may happen because of it.  Funny how much my mentality about my hair has changed from last year.  I quickly decided to wash & DC which brings us to #2:  attempted my first rollerset today.  A little messy w/ the rolling process but under the dryer now sooooo let's see if it's a disaster or not.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## SuchaLady

Thanks divachyk! Im really thinking heavily on it for my 21st birthday. 




divachyk said:


> @SuchaLady - I like that cut! ETA: I know you haven't gotten the cut yet but just saying I like it should you decide upon it.
> 
> @Keen - I baggy my ends nightly.





Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## SuchaLady

I need to hit the lottery or something because I need my weave. Just to switch things up. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## NJoy

I really have to get better with taking my supplements.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I want a hair buff.  Why y'all ain't told a sista about those?


----------



## growingbrown

I did mine twists on my hair Sat. Yesterday this lady said my twists are cute and who did them. I said me. She said do you do other ppl. I said no. Wow, maybe I should have said I'll do hers for some extra $$$. Oh well. 

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Lissa0821

I have a job interview for the perfect position for me at this point in my career tomorrow.  I am as ready as I will ever be for this interview, except for my hair.  It doesn't look bad nor is it dirty but it could look better if I washed it which I have no desire to do.  I have been washing my hair twice a week for the longest and I have reached the point of burnout from the routine.  I use to love wash days but now I dread it, so I have begun to scale back.  I think I am going to wear a faux bang, put the back in a french roll and let my confidence take me the rest of the way through this interview. 

Wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## -PYT

My scalp is tender!!!!!  makes me want to grease it.


----------



## Janet'

Hi Everybody!!!


----------



## kittenz

Janet'

I can't wait to get home and wash my hair!! I got the itchies and I want to see my NG!


----------



## Embyra

smh i have had this manic panic dye for a good 2 months i need to stop being lazy and just apply it already


----------



## youwillrise

tonight's a rinse and condition night.  the last time shower water hit my head was on saturday.


----------



## curlyninjagirl

My hair is splitsville. I need to get rid of that dang denman brush....

Every now and again, I fantasize about buzzing it all off and starting with a fresh head of even hair.....


----------



## bajandoc86

Some people on this forum just make me smh......why so angry? jeez.


----------



## Raspberry

So I was at the Wendy's drive-thru today (I know yall, I shouldn't have *sigh*) and when I got to the food window I was looking in purse for something and look up to see the employee hanging way out her window looking at me, I was kind of startled. I think she was staring at the top of my head


----------



## Keen

kittenz said:


> My hair laughs in the face of gels.
> So much for a smooth sleek pony.



I have that type of hair. When I used to try to extend my relaxers, my friend used to say to just slick it down with some gel and just wash it out soon as I got back. I got some gel and gave it to her and tell her "Let me see you slick it down". Needless to say she was in for one frustrated session of trying to slick down my edges.


----------



## Keen

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Yes, girl!!!  I am just devastated!!!!
> 
> No, really it's because my hair is off.  It's thinning or something so maybe I should just cut it and start over



@Je Ne Sais Quoi No don't do that! I was just thinking about doing that because I just suffered some set back. It probably is not as bad as you think. Try using some WEN (almond) and see if that helps. It makes my hair so flufly and full I decided to just ride it out. I'm going to buy a full bottle. I got some sample from a member in here. That reminds me I have to send her a thank you PM.


----------



## SuchaLady

This right here...



bajandoc86 said:


> Some people on this forum just make me smh......why so angry? jeez.





Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## SuchaLady

People really are invested in other women's vaginas around here ....

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## SuchaLady

I really want to shave my head and start over. I dont like the way it looks anymore. And I don't want to go natural (Sue me, I don't care) but what's left to do? I am really putting too much thought into this..... it's just hair. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## faithVA

Keen said:


> I have that type of hair. When I used to try to extend my relaxers, my friend used to say to just slick it down with some gel and just wash it out soon as I got back. I got some gel and gave it to her and tell her "Let me see you slick it down". Needless to say she was in for one frustrated session of trying to slick down my edges.


 
I have always wanted to do that. People are so sure something works for you because it works for them. I'm so jealous


----------



## faithVA

I had my first hair dream or nightmare. My hair was twisted up in lots of mini twists. I put on my bonnet and went to bed. When I woke up and took off the bonnet on the left side of my head all of the mini twists had come out and my hair was completely straight. I was so upset. I had no idea what I was going to do.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Lord hold my mule!  I'm sitting here staring at my ends feeling some kinda way about these ends.  I JUST trimmed you ends!  Why are you acting brand new?  I see twists in your future until you learn how to act right.


----------



## melissa-bee

I just purchased a shampoo bar from Lush. This should last me for about 2 years.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Curl Junkie condish as a leave in + Donna Marie curling cream + Eco Olive Oil + Flat twist out = Holy freaking crap I love my ghatdang hair.


----------



## SkySurfer

Adding Olive oil to my DC made my ends melt like butter..i don't need to trim as urgently anymore


----------



## SkySurfer

SuchaLady said:


> People really are invested in other women's vaginas around here ....
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


 
Lool, I'd love to know what this is in relation to!!?


----------



## Embyra

Thinking of trying castor oil out


----------



## SuchaLady

Stick around a little longer. You will see. 



SkySurfer said:


> Lool, I'd love to know what this is in relation to!!?


----------



## YaniraNaturally

So I've been merrily growing my hair out to BSL. And things were going well until about an hour ago. I was sitting in a cafe having lunch when I saw a woman with the most luscious bob walk by. It was just swinging all over the place. I must have looked like I was checking her out because I was breaking my neck to get a better look at her hair. Now I'm feeling like I should cut my hair 

I knew I shouldn't have stopped in that damn cafe


----------



## faithVA

YaniraNaturally said:


> So I've been merrily growing my hair out to BSL. And things were going well until about an hour ago. I was sitting in a cafe having lunch when I saw a woman with the most luscious bob walk by. It was just swinging all over the place. I must have looked like I was checking her out because I was breaking my neck to get a better look at her hair. Now I'm feeling like I should cut my hair
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have stopped in that damn cafe


 
I feel you girl. Let it pass. Let it pass. Stay away from the scissors


----------



## -PYT

Embrya Do it oke:


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Keen said:


> @Je Ne Sais Quoi No don't do that! I was just thinking about doing that because I just suffered some set back. It probably is not as bad as you think. Try using some WEN (almond) and see if that helps. It makes my hair so flufly and full I decided to just ride it out. I'm going to buy a full bottle. I got some sample from a member in here. That reminds me I have to send her a thank you PM.



I'm not going to cut Keen. I'm riding this out.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I want some color. Will my hair fall out?  I'm natchal if that helps.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

PinkGirlFluff said:


> Lord hold my mule!  I'm sitting here staring at my ends feeling some kinda way about these ends.  I JUST trimmed you ends!  Why are you acting brand new?  I see twists in your future until you learn how to act right.



Did you say hold your mule?


----------



## Embyra

Oyin is one of the few products im DESPERATE to try but they are selling the dew here the SMALL size for $22.99 i just cant feel like im being robbed


----------



## NikkiQ

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I want some color. Will my hair fall out? I'm natchal if that helps.


 
Nope. I'm a colored natural and my hair didn't fall out...and I dyed it myself with a box dye. Just up the moisture in your reggie and you'll be fine.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

NikkiQ said:


> Nope. I'm a colored natural and my hair didn't fall out...and I dyed it myself with a box dye. Just up the moisture in your reggie and you'll be fine.



Tempting indeed. I need to read up on coloring as a natural. What box brand did you use?  How did your hair feel afterwards?


----------



## NJoy

Washed my hair in cornrows today and was pretty excited to see my braids hanging at WL.  I haven't been watching and last remembered my braids hanging out at bsl.  Sweet!


----------



## transitioning?

NJoy congrats

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## wheezy807

I'm really excited about my aunt agreeing to flat iron my hair this sunday. At least she can give me more feedback then i get from stylist.


----------



## nappystorm

This Elle Warner chick on 106 and Park just gave me a hairgasm 

I wonder if she's featured on CurlyNikki. She has a pretty nice voice too 
ETA: I have a short blond wig I think not only ages me but makes me look like Shaboomboom. Everyone on FB loves it though.


----------



## wheezy807

nappystorm me, too. I was just looking at her trying to figure out if that was twistout or something. Very gorgeous, indeed.


----------



## Embyra

-PYT said:


> Embrya Do it oke:



PYThad my eye on it a while ....ill order some b4 end of the month


----------



## NikkiQ

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Tempting indeed. I need to read up on coloring as a natural. What box brand did you use?  How did your hair feel afterwards?



I actually used Silk Elements color. After using the condish that came in the box and an hour long DC, my hair was the same as before the color. I plan on dying my hair every 6-9 months. Depends on how outrageous my roots are.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Raspberry

Wooowww I forgot about HIMAY10NENCE on YouTube.. she is so ridiculous  I'm over dying.. I have to limit watching her vids though, start callin folks all types of mofos and female dogs


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I have tired of wigs for like the rest of the year.Im tired of trying with lace fronts as I don't glue or anything and they always seem to slide.Im tired of looking busted and the only style that seems to look nice is the phony bun that I was introduced to here.I guess I will bun the rest of the year and relax next year..Im tired of my hair not growing..nothing seems to help.I don't make enough to get the things that may help ie sulfur,mtg etc..I need to become some dudes sugar baby.


----------



## yorkpatties

Switched up from my plaits under my wig to letting my mom cornrow my hair. I spent the day with her and she attempted to teach me to cornrow AGAIN but it just ain't working out for me. It took her some time but I am considering taking them out real soon because these suckas are TIGHT!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I want some color. Will my hair fall out?  I'm natchal if that helps.



Je Ne Sais Quoi - I'm a colored natural, I got highlights done @ the salon, then that wasn't enough for me lol so I used Sally's Ion brand color (the kind you mix w/ a developer) in a red color and put that over my entire head.  DC'd w/ my usual stuff, and my hair is fine, and the color makes my curls pop and gives a great look.  I love hair color.   I would just be weary of using bleach to lighten.  That's when I think it gets a bit dangerous. HTH.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

tapioca_pudding said:


> Je Ne Sais Quoi - I'm a colored natural, I got highlights done @ the salon, then that wasn't enough for me lol so I used Sally's Ion brand color (the kind you mix w/ a developer) in a red color and put that over my entire head.  DC'd w/ my usual stuff, and my hair is fine, and the color makes my curls pop and gives a great look.  I love hair color.   I would just be weary of using bleach to lighten.  That's when I think it gets a bit dangerous. HTH.



Thanks tapioca_pudding. I'm thinking I might give this a go soon.


----------



## Embyra

sections of the front of my hairline that normally didnt curl just frizz are now forming cute little curlsyay for curlygirl routine


----------



## faithVA

I wonder if some people even read the original post before they post anything. I think they read the title and any post in the thread and just start typing.


----------



## Tamrin

I suck at twist outs. I can do one hell of a braid out but by twist outs are straight HAM.


----------



## nappystorm

I have the best, juiciest, prettiest braid out today. Unfortunately, my dumb camera decided to die. Grrr!!!

I have a date tonight and I had planned on straightening my hair. But my hair sooooo pretty today. I think I will just throw some Shea Moisture on and pray it looks the same in a few hours.


----------



## Raspberry

I'm having a bad hair day but this updo clip from Rite-Aid saved it.. most comfortable clip I've ever worn:


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Raspberry  your post is worthless with out including a hair pic!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

faithVA said:


> I wonder if some people even read the original post before they post anything. I think they read the title and any post in the thread and just start typing.


----------



## Incognitus

faithVA said:


> I wonder if some people even read the original post before they post anything. I think they read the title and any post in the thread and just start typing.



I have wondered this _same _exact thing since joining this forum. I think this is exactly what many posters do!


----------



## Raspberry

makemild said:


> @Raspberry  your post is worthless with out including a hair pic!



makemild lol My updo today is pretty boring, nothing like the lady on the package


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Raspberry that's ok.  I am heading to Rite Aid to find that hair accessory anyway.


----------



## winona

I have yet to figure out how to wear the 1st LF wig I bought but I am getting this one too

Drew by Beshe


----------



## -PYT

nappystorm what did you use on your braid out?


----------



## nappystorm

-PYT said:


> @nappystorm what did you use on your braid out?


PYT Last night, I did a steam treatment with VS So Sexy. This morning I co washed with some HairOne to  tone down the smell. I called myself rinsing out all the product and then braided my hair into 4 big plats and unraveled them after an hour. 

 After ala that, I can still smell the VS So Sexy on my hair


----------



## ms.tatiana

I was looking on YouTube and everyone is making U-Part wigs I'm about to make myself one too. 

That's going to save me a lot of money whoop whoop!!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

Ppl just riled me up today.....


----------



## Napp

Im thinking that instead of a mostly  joico regimen i might use elasta qp instead


----------



## divachyk

Cute clip Raspberry - how did you pin your hair with it? Pic please


----------



## Embyra

divachyk said:


> Cute clip Raspberry - how did you pin your hair with it? Pic please




divachykyour buns and hair clips in your blog!!!!cry:


----------



## divachyk

Embrya - you're too kind. Thank you. Are you a bunner also?


----------



## Embyra

divachyk said:


> Embrya - you're too
> kind. Thank you. Are you a bunner also?



I used to be a bunner when i was relaxed but er dont recall them looking like yours though


----------



## Raspberry

@makemild @divachyk Yall don't know how hard it was for me to get a shot of the back of my head, I'm a hair pic amateur lol.

I started to twist my hair around like I was going to make a bun, coiled it up then tucked the ends under the main coil of hair. No real rules to this, whatever looks/feels right for the length of your hair. I then stuck the prongs of the clip into the side of the coil in way that felt secure and comfortable. Pretty easy for me considering I'm usually bad at updos.  Veteran bunners  or those who use hair sticks can probably make up tons of cute styles with this thing.










Embyra said:


> @divachykyour buns and hair clips in your blog!!!!cry:



I know right? Then she has the nerve to make me show her my measly updo


----------



## divachyk

Raspberry - I think you did an excellent job!  You and Embrya are too much. My buns started out looking stank but the more I did them, the better I got. Now it's just automatic.


----------



## lesedi

Hi ladies  I have three questions

1)I ran out of dc and am sick so don't want to leave the house
I dc'd with honey, EVOO, tresemme naturals mixed up...
will that work as a dc? Is it penetrating enough?

2)I realised that I was manipulating my hair too much with my daily cowashes so I have reduced mine to twice  a week. Bu i still have to plait my hair in about 8 before i sleep and then undo in the morning so is that not just as much manipulation as daily cowashing?

3) To those of you who wash in plaits/braids: are you undoing the plaits, washing/conditioning and then braiding back up one by one? or are you shampooing and dc'ing with the plaits in?

eta: mentioning Nonie cos she got all the answers


----------



## Janet'

Today is my alma mater's Homecoming...Gotta make the curls cute today!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony

Got a good trim yesterday. Notice a big difference afterwards. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## Lissa0821

My steamer is slowly starting to die on me and I use to swear up and down that I would replace it when it dies but now I am no longer sure.  When it finally goes, I may get a huetiful steamer but that is a big maybe.


----------



## allmundjoi

Dinner party tonight. I did bantu knots and will take them down just before we leave. Last night wore a huge Jimi Hendrix afro with a flower in it. I was saving it for halloween (going as JH), but my twist out on my lightly flat ironed hair didn't hold. The 'fro was super cute, if I do say so myself, and BIG. Lol. Hmmm, might have to look into a natural hairspray. I think my bantu knot out might morph into a afro tonight.


----------



## Harina

My hair is officially healthy! Yay!


----------



## winona

Just left ulta for the buy2 get1 free sale plus I had a 20% coupon


----------



## youwillrise

my hair is beautifully moisturized.  oh, dc'ing...how i love your ways.  ends are back in their hiding spots and will stay there until it's time for them to come back out again...in about 9 days because i'm re-doing my twists.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

My twist out came out delicious thanks to knot today, Shea moisture gel and Shea moisture curl Creme. I was heavy handed with the Creme too. My hair needs that thick goodness to act right.


----------



## winona

Argggh after spending the day at pioneer farms my hair feels gritty I guess I will be washing and dcing again before the school week booooo


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wonder when my hair or if it will ever be healthy and supple.I want my hair to swing and but full..Im tired of weave dependency.


----------



## SuchaLady

I will either be A) chopping my hair off at the beginning of the year or B) Getting a weave that I have gone back and forth so many times about. If it is B I want to do atleast 6 months of hidden hair. I dont like the way my ends look. I think too much moisture is making them thin out.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

So I've decided to start the new year off by BC'ing.
I will be shy of 14 months post.
New year, New hair


----------



## choctaw

steeping tea for rinses and ayurvedic pastes: catnip flower/leaf and fenugreek seeds


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

lol, some of ya'll fight over nothing.
Shoulders though?


----------



## NJoy

Finally getting to henna today. I don't know why I was so worried about using it while stretching. I guess a couple detangling nightmares made me leary about doing anything to my hair. Ah well. Looking forward to indigo (but not the mess ).


----------



## Embyra

I see its still going


----------



## Embyra

Out of tressemme conditioner!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

i'm digging these satin sponge rollers.  i gotta get a bigger bonnet though. oh, my hair feels really nice right now, but i will moisturize a little more tonight when i roll up my hair again.  yes, i slept in rollers, he was not about to jack up my nice roller set and have me looking like a train wreck the rest of the week!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Why do i feel like it's taking me longer to get to APL because I have fat-back? I seriously feel like if I was 30-40 pounds lighter I would be APL already, LOL. Seems like thinner ladies' armpits are right by their ears....I need to lose some weight just so my hair looks longer....Sheesh.

ETA: any thoughts on this Nonie?


----------



## HanaKuroi

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Why do i feel like it's taking me longer to get to APL because I have fat-back? I seriously feel like if I was 30-40 pounds lighter I would be APL already, LOL. Seems like thinner ladies' armpits are right by their ears....I need to lose some weight just so my hair looks longer....Sheesh.
> 
> ETA: any thoughts on this Nonie?



Stop! Hahahaaaaaaaa! Next we will have x-rays Photoshopped on our pictures to show our length. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Why do i feel like it's taking me longer to get to APL because I have fat-back? I seriously feel like if I was 30-40 pounds lighter I would be APL already, LOL. Seems like thinner ladies' armpits are right by their ears....I need to lose some weight just so my hair looks longer....Sheesh.
> 
> ETA: any thoughts on this Nonie?



MyAngelEyez~C~UNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! why you do this!!!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I am feeling sooooo lazy! I want to do a rod set but but my body ain't feeling it, I wonder how a braidout would look on short hair??  Anybody tried it?


----------



## Nonie

Y'all are silly!  HanaKuroi and Embyra

Let me see if I can find images on this. I shall be back MyAngelEyez~C~U. I have never thought about what you just said w/r/t weight making a difference so I may need to think about this some and see if I can find any images for Embyra to support my conclusion. 

How long has it been though MyAngelEyez? I don't measure progress by that of the freaks of nature who go from SL to APL in a few months, so perhaps you're just being impatient coz you're comparing yourself with others. Heck I don't think I was at APL until over a year after being at SL. Maybe 2 even. And I don't consider that to have been a long time. I honestly don't. Maybe it's coz I'm not in a race or always checking to see if the pot boiled. As I've shared before, I only discovered I was at APL when taking a photo to show my shrinkage and then was thrilled to bits. This was in March 2010. The last time I'd done a length check also not really planned but was taking a photo to show what natural hair looks like w/o product when stretched (that it reflects light better when straight) was in June 2008. In April 2009, some people thought I was at APL, which would mean that w/ low mani (never wearing my hair out) it took me over a year to get there. But because I prefer when more than a few hairs reach APL, I waited a little longer to call it. And that would mean until 2010.  So that would mean two years. *shrug*


----------



## KimPossibli

out of jojoba oil and running low on Argan Oil...

I will repurchase but I have an urge to try another one...


----------



## Lissa0821

In spite of steaming my hair yesterday with One N Only Argan oil restorative mask, my hair feels dry today.  I think I figured out what is happening, I recently changed my relaxer from lye to no lye so I think I need heavier moisturizing deep conditioners and I need to use ORS creamy aloe shampoo my hair more often.  I will try this for a next few weeks, I like the fullness I am getting with the no lye relaxer so I really want to figure out how to get consistently moisturized.


----------



## Embyra

Nonie said:


> Y'all are silly!  HanaKuroi and Embyra
> 
> Let me see if I can find images on this. I shall be back MyAngelEyez~C~U. I have never thought about what you just said w/r/t weight making a difference so I may need to think about this some and see if I can find any images for Embyra to support my conclusion.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

^^^^^

*My Next To Try Hair Care Line Is Kinky Curly. Can't Wait.*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Nonie said:


> How long has it been though MyAngelEyez? I don't measure progress by that of the freaks of nature who go from SL to APL in a few months, so *perhaps you're just being impatient coz you're comparing yourself with others.*



, you're probably right Nonie. I just feel like it's creeping along. I am 2years post relaxer, but when I BC'd in June of '10, I overcut down to 1-3 inches. So I guess I'll just be patient, and stop worrying about my fat-back and it's effect on my length . I still wanna see your analysis, though, LOL.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Nice!   I like it.  AND I went to Rite Aid today.  Didn't get the same one in your pic, but I did pick up more hair jewelry.  



			
				[USER=36567 said:
			
		

> Raspberry[/USER];14475879]@makemild @divachyk Yall don't know how hard it was for me to get a shot of the back of my head, I'm a hair pic amateur lol.
> 
> I started to twist my hair around like I was going to make a bun, coiled it up then tucked the ends under the main coil of hair. No real rules to this, whatever looks/feels right for the length of your hair. I then stuck the prongs of the clip into the side of the coil in way that felt secure and comfortable. Pretty easy for me considering I'm usually bad at updos.  Veteran bunners  or those who use hair sticks can probably make up tons of cute styles with this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? Then she has the nerve to make me show her my measly updo


----------



## Nonie

@Embyra!!!! @HanaKuroi!!!! I know you didn't want to miss this!!! 

@MyAngelEyez~C~U, I don't thick being fat can change the crease of your armpit in a way you'd notice. Doesn't look like it did for this person and she's way bigger than you:




...and it didn't for this person:





In fact, loose skin and flab might just make the armpit fold appear higher like this dude's appears in the front:








MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> , you're probably right @Nonie. I just feel like it's creeping along. I am 2years post relaxer, but when I BC'd in June of '10, I overcut down to 1-3 inches. So I guess I'll just be patient, and stop worrying about my fat-back and it's effect on my length . I still wanna see your analysis, though, LOL.


 
Girl don't make me hurt you. You had 3 inches in June 2010 and you want APL in October 2011? Because you're Ms Special whom?  You betta sitcho butt down 'fore you hurt yourself, or I do it for you!  I had about 3 inches in April 2007 and I was only close to APL in April 2009...but really at it in March 2010. So quit playing. 

Ever thought of taking up Krav Maga? LOL Tryna find a hobby for you so you can quit the madness.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

^^^^^
*Can't Breathe.*


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I do think that when you're thinner it looks like you have more hair though.


----------



## Embyra

OH HELLL NO!!!! NO!! SHE DIDNT!!!

:gotroasted::hardslap::sandm::sandm:

I HATE CHU NonieME AND YOU ARE DONE!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Nonie said:


> Girl don't make me hurt you. You had 3 inches in June 2010 and you want APL in October 2011? Because you're Ms Special whom?  You betta sitcho butt down 'fore you hurt yourself, or I do it for you!  I had about 3 inches in April 2007 and I was only close to APL in April 2009...but really at it in March 2010. So quit playing.
> 
> Ever thought of taking up Krav Maga? LOL Tryna find a hobby for you so you can quit the madness.


Nonie
Well, I don't think I'm that far from it. I put pics up in my 2011 album. I'll definitely be there by my 2year-post BC mark. But thanks for making me feel like an utter goofball . I did ask for for it, didn't I?


----------



## WhipEffectz1

I did an Alma and Shikakiki paste on my hair today. I let it sit for a couple hours. It came out wonderful.


----------



## Nonie

Embyra said:


> OH HELLL NO!!!! NO!! SHE DIDNT!!!
> 
> :gotroasted::hardslap::sandm::sandm:
> 
> I HATE CHU @NonieME AND YOU ARE DONE!!!


 
LOL Embyra, you and I are BFFs so we can't be done. LOL @ your smilies. That butt whacking hurts chica!  



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @Nonie
> Well, I don't think I'm that far from it. I put pics up in my 2011 album. I'll definitely be there by my 2year-post BC mark. But thanks for making me feel like an utter goofball . I did ask for for it, didn't I?


 
MyAngelEyez~C~U You did ask for it   and if you're reaching there in 2 years, you're doing better than a lot of us. Trust me, just quit checking. The surprise is way better than seeing yourself get there. And you may just wake up one day and you passed it w/o even knowing.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Nonie said:


> @Embyra!!!! @HanaKuroi!!!! I know you didn't want to miss this!!!
> 
> @MyAngelEyez~C~U, I don't thick being fat can change the crease of your armpit in a way you'd notice. Doesn't look like it did for this person and she's way bigger than you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and it didn't for this person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, loose skin and flab might just make the armpit fold appear higher like this dude's appears in the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl don't make me hurt you. You had 3 inches in June 2010 and you want APL in October 2011? Because you're Ms Special whom?  You betta sitcho butt down 'fore you hurt yourself, or I do it for you!  I had about 3 inches in April 2007 and I was only close to APL in April 2009...but really at it in March 2010. So quit playing.
> 
> Ever thought of taking up Krav Maga? LOL Tryna find a hobby for you so you can quit the madness.


 
Good night nurse   Nonie you are killing me softly today


----------



## NJoy

Well, dayum. I guess that makes me a freak of nature. Cool! As long as I continue to freakishly get what I expect, I'mma continue to get my freak on...and on...and on. 

That said, let me go wash this indigo out of my hair. My DC will have to be an overnighter. With all that "freak" talk, I'mma have to holla at my hubby.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Nonie said:


> @Embyra!!!! @HanaKuroi!!!! I know you didn't want to miss this!!!
> 
> @MyAngelEyez~C~U, I don't thick being fat can change the crease of your armpit in a way you'd notice. Doesn't look like it did for this person and she's way bigger than you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and it didn't for this person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, loose skin and flab might just make the armpit fold appear higher like this dude's appears in the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl don't make me hurt you. You had 3 inches in June 2010 and you want APL in October 2011? Because you're Ms Special whom?  You betta sitcho butt down 'fore you hurt yourself, or I do it for you!  I had about 3 inches in April 2007 and I was only close to APL in April 2009...but really at it in March 2010. So quit playing.
> 
> Ever thought of taking up Krav Maga? LOL Tryna find a hobby for you so you can quit the madness.



Nonie you need to stop! Bwahaaaaaaahaa . I was trying to relax and take a nap and I had to check on this craziness. Now I am wide awake. Now I just burned the turkey burgers reading on here!
 ETA first y'all woke me up now my dinner is burned. No more reading lhcf while trying to sleep or cook.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nonie

NJoy said:


> Well, dayum. I guess that makes me a freak of nature. Cool! As long as I continue to freakishly get what I expect, I'mma continue to get my freak on...and on...and on.
> 
> That said, let me go wash this indigo out of my hair. My DC will have to be an overnighter. With all that "freak" talk, I'mma have to holla at my hubby.


 
@NJoy, yes you are a freak! Scary, miracle-gro head freak! _*hating on freaks_* LOL @ hollering at hubby. I see you, a-matrix chick.


----------



## Embyra

Nonie said:


> LOL Embyra, you and I are BFFs so we can't be done. LOL @ your smilies. That butt whacking hurts chica!




NonieI'm afraid the beating was necessary even for a bffthat arm picture with the ''im loving it''we need a forum naughty step for you here


----------



## Adonia1987

I suffer from serious hairnorexia... I went to the salon yesterday to get a sew in. They kept telling me that I have so much hair. The girl who braided my hair for the sew-in did not know in what pattern to braid my hair,so an older lady came and showed her how to braid my hair. She kept telling the young one "you have to braid like this because she has a lot of hair" the whole time I was looking at my hair in the mirror and was feeling like I was bald. smh. I am going on a hardcore 6 months(at least) protective style/hyde my hair/hair bootcamp challenge. Maybe I will feel better about my length after it...erplexed


----------



## WhippedButterCreme

Does anyone just use conditioner in their hair as a 'leave in'? Straight from the bottle?? I have 'hello hydration' which smells DIVINE, and I was wondering if I cud just take a thimble-full, put it in my hair and not have any bad results.


----------



## nappystorm

Sistar said:


> Does anyone just use conditioner in their hair as a 'leave in'? Straight from the bottle?? I have 'hello hydration' which smells DIVINE, and I was wondering if I cud just take a thimble-full, put it in my hair and not have any bad results.


Sistar I used to 
Terri from www.tightlycurly.com does too and she's Classic Length


----------



## divachyk

Air dried my 1 week post hair. Detangling was a breeze. Too bad every week isn't so uneventful.


----------



## nappystorm

Her hair is so pretty.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSVhcRLkxdA


----------



## WhippedButterCreme

nappystorm said:


> Sistar I used to
> Terri from www.tightlycurly.com does too and she's Classic Length



Thanx for the quick reply Nappystorm!  So you didn't have damage, or anything?? 

And your hair was in good condition the next day?


----------



## shasha8685

My final week with my La Doral wig. I'm definitely ready to switch things up! I'll most likely wear Samara Girl for November....


----------



## nappystorm

Sistar said:


> Thanx for the quick reply Nappystorm!  So you didn't have damage, or anything??
> 
> *And your hair was in good condition the next day*?


Yep  It weighs your hair down a little so don't apply too much. I did this for about a year.


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Air dried my 1 week post hair. Detangling was a breeze. Too bad every week isn't so uneventful.



Loving your hair in your dp, divachyk.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme

nappystorm said:


> Yep  It weighs your hair down a little so don't apply too much. I did this for about a year.



Thanks!!! :bouncegre I just added some condish to my hair, wrapped it up and it smells diviiiiiine!! Thanks for looking out! 

The extra weight is okay, I'm bunning right now so it's allll good! Maybe I'll add condish at night and baggy for even more goodness!


----------



## Incognitus

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I do think that when you're thinner it looks like you have more hair though.



+ 1


----------



## PlatinumBronze

Still trying to figure out what I'm going to do with my hair this winter. I need to start ps plus I have concerns about frequent washing and catching a cold. I'm either doing box braids, sew-in, quick weaves, or corn rows with extensions.


----------



## choctaw

rinsed out henna paste with water. hair felt strong, not dry. did an oil rinse and used flat beer for leave-in. my hair felt like a cloud. applied ojon restorative treatment to edges, ends, distributed with denman. braid to dry.


----------



## divachyk

Aireen - Thank you and I miss you! How is school?


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Aireen - Thank you and I miss you! How is school?



Lots of studying. Had an exam, I think I did well.  How're you?


----------



## BreeNique

JUst washed my hair/ clarified. Over the weekend I could FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL the buildup/ that weird "rubbery" feeling your hair gets when it's dirty/ full of product...

So I just washed/ shampooed it after about 2 hours with a pre-poo on (just JBCO and EVOO...truly nada special), and clarified. hair is drying now, without any product, etc. in the morning i'll rewet it a bit and throw some DC in there, and let my hari DC itself under a cap for the better part of the day!!! 


Win

bree


----------



## NJoy

*sigh* I must remember to start taking Claritin or Zirtec 2 days before henna. I have a sinus headache out of this world. I did the last time too. Why oh why didn't I remember?


----------



## KimPossibli

I really need to get on the protective style bandwagon.. 

I never have the patience to do or keep my own twists and my edges can't handle anymore stress from too rough braiders...


----------



## Evolving78

these rollers are made a little too cheap for me.  i broke three of them, trying to put them in my hair.  i need to search for the goody brand.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

2 years ago, my life was meticulously planned out and it was going to be dang near perfect. Everything fell apart within a matter of weeks, and now I'm living a totally different life. Yesterday I was taking stock of everything, and was doing the, 'If this hadn't happened, I'd be here now, etc'. But the one thing that kept replaying in my head was, if everything hadn't have fallen apart, I would have never had the balls to go natural. And I freaking LOVE my natural hair.  Lol crazy perspective.


----------



## lesedi

tapioca_pudding said:


> 2 years ago, my life was meticulously planned out and it was going to be dang near perfect. Everything fell apart within a matter of weeks, and now I'm living a totally different life. Yesterday I was taking stock of everything, and was doing the, 'If this hadn't happened, I'd be here now, etc'. But the one thing that kept replaying in my head was, if everything hadn't have fallen apart, I would have never had the balls to go natural. And I freaking LOVE my natural hair.  Lol crazy perspective.


tapioca_pudding
I really can relate to that. I had been wanting to BC for nearly a year but never had the guts to cut off my APL hair. After I had a break-up at the beginning of the year, I needed a new change and decided to self-BC randomly. I needed a distraction and to see myself in a new light......
so happy that bastid dumped me! Now i have a puff


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I have come to the conclusion that I favor big hair on myself.  I tried to rock some twists again and I missed the cloud that is my hair.


----------



## Dreamer48

I think my mini twists are causing breakage


----------



## melisandre

I really want to buy a steamer, but I've been spending too much lately.  Maybe I'll wait 'til Christmas and buy it for myself as a gift.


----------



## Embyra

Creme of Nature Argan Oil Moisture and Shine Shampoo is finally here just ordered mine this better work better than QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo!!!


----------



## CaliiSwagg

days like this I wish I had no hair...


----------



## loved

I'm thinking of letting go of the relaxer, but still wearing my hair straight with heat - sorta like Reniece did. I really don't want to deal with a Florida Evans do during the transition.


----------



## Embyra

My deep condition i done last week really kept my curls nice and smooth so im going to do the cherry lola this week and compare the results i still have the mix in the freezer


----------



## cocosweet

I've been noticing fewer short, broken pieces of hair when I wash or style it. Maybe I should use Aubrey GPB every week instead of once a month. Sunday was the second time I used it this month.


----------



## kittenz

Slow grower here.  I'm soooo ready to chop but I'm scurred.  I only have about 4"and it'll probably shrink to 0".


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Was Going To Use My Shea Mositure Coconut Shampoo But Found Out My Sister Stole It From Me.*


----------



## divachyk

blckrose said:


> I really want to buy a steamer, but I've been spending too much lately.  Maybe I'll wait 'til Christmas and buy it for myself as a gift.


@blackrose - steamers are divine!



lesedi said:


> @tapioca_pudding
> I really can relate to that. I had been wanting to BC for nearly a year but never had the guts to cut off my APL hair. After I had a break-up at the beginning of the year, I needed a new change and decided to self-BC randomly. I needed a distraction and to see myself in a new light......
> so happy that bastid dumped me! Now i have a puff





tapioca_pudding said:


> 2 years ago, my life was meticulously planned out and it was going to be dang near perfect. Everything fell apart within a matter of weeks, and now I'm living a totally different life. Yesterday I was taking stock of everything, and was doing the, 'If this hadn't happened, I'd be here now, etc'. But the one thing that kept replaying in my head was, if everything hadn't have fallen apart, I would have never had the balls to go natural. And I freaking LOVE my natural hair.  Lol crazy perspective.


@lesedi and @tapioca_pudding - I'm sorry to hear of the bumps in the road but it seemed to have been blessings in disguise.



cocosweet said:


> I've been noticing fewer short, broken pieces of hair when I wash or style it. Maybe I should use Aubrey GPB every week instead of once a month. Sunday was the second time I used it this month.


@cocosweet - I get this from time to time and use a protein conditioner as a leave-in (Millcreek Biotin) throughout the week and/or a protein reconstructor (SSI Okra) on wash day to help mitigate the problem. I try to keep my protein on schedule (every 2 weeks) so when I see the tiny pieces, I typically opt for Millcreek and then treat with my SSI Okra as scheduled.


----------



## Katherina

I've gotten sooo lazy with my BSL hair! I've had twists in for three weeks (I redo the front and back weekly and have detangled and redone them fully once since then bc they get messy!). 

I like them because I can wear them down so easily! Or ponytail, bun, braid, whatever! And it's cute!  It's kinda like straight hair for me.


----------



## Jewell

I so want to go on a spending spree at AyurNatural Beauty. Good thing my bday is coming up soon! (But on 2nd thought, I'd rather just buy a new gun or some new firearm accessories--forget the hair stuff).   POW!

I'm loving the big, fluffy blow-dried look I'm rocking now. Gives me just enough ease of styling and maintenance vs. being tightly curled, and doesn't require tons of heat or lots of manipulation. LongHairDon'tCare2011's regimen is really working for me.


----------



## BreeNique

Last night I shampooed/ clarified, and let it airdry over night without product. 

This morning slathered some Silk Elements DC and Kenra Moisturizing conditioner in mmy hair, put on a plastic cap, tied a silk scarf around the cap, popped on a baseball cap, and went off to class!! 

I've been DC-ing for 8 hrs, feelin' all proud and sneaky! DCing in plain sight!!


----------



## nappystorm

I got my Sabino, b!tchezzzz :Copy of 2cool: I sooo want to wash my hair but I just washed and straightened it Friday. and I don't want to risk the heat damage. 

I wore my short blond wig Sat. night and I was killing em!! I look nice as a blond. Can Target go ahead and send my gift card so I can replace my camera?


----------



## NJoy

I guess I should've remembered from April that henna sets my allergies off.  

Note to Self: Start Zirtec or Claritin 2 days prior to using henna. This sinus headache is not the bizness.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Okay I've watched all the youtube videos on U-Wigs I could find and now I got everything I need to make my own. Since I'm new to this I got some 11.99 hair 2 packs and because Thursday nights are party nights for college students I'll have the wig ready by then, right now I gotta finish studying for these midterms.....


----------



## NikkiQ

Feeling a bit natural hair discourage lately. I just don't know what I'm doing and I'm losing confidence in myself. I don't want to do anything drastic, but I really need to think things over.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Feeling a bit natural hair discourage lately. I just don't know what I'm doing and I'm losing confidence in myself. I don't want to do anything drastic, but I really need to think things over.


 
There are plenty of us here for you NikkiQ. Just let us know what you need and we will support you and encourage you to get you through this rough period.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> There are plenty of us here for you @NikkiQ. Just let us know what you need and we will support you and encourage you to get you through this rough period.


 
Thanks faithVA You know you'd be the first to know of any decision I make.


----------



## Embyra

Shopping list for this week

Eco styler

apple cider vinegar

Tressemme naturals conditioner aka my boo

Big hair clips

olive oil

Wheat Germ Oil


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Ummm, why did I let that Shea Moisture Hold and Shine Mist sit in the product's gone wrong pile for months like that?  Shame on me.  I revisted it this week and I'm in some serious lust with it.  It gives me great moisture for finger combing and retwisting my hair at night.  

When I take my twists out the hold is nice.  There is frizz but the only way I don't have frizz is with products that make my hair crunchy.  I prefer frizz over crunch and having to fight the crunch any day.  

The shine is fantastic.  

On a side note I'm so happy to see other naturals rocking their curls at work.  They look fantastic!  So proud!  Corporate America does welcome natural hair.  It's professional, sexy, and versatile.  It's a good look.  I also have a friend with the most lovely relaxed hair.  I mean it's DOPE!  She always wears it down and it still grows long and thick.  Lemmie find out she's on LHCF.  lol.


----------



## Drtondalia

NikkiQ said:


> Feeling a bit natural hair discourage lately. I just don't know what I'm doing and I'm losing confidence in myself. I don't want to do anything drastic, but I really need to think things over.


 
I feel you! I had gotten to a point a few months back where I wanted to wear my hair in its natural state but I wanted it to look GOOD and I didn't really know how to do that. After spending years as a natural that got flat ironed every other week I went under a wig for six months and gained 3 inches. So I know leaving it be is best for retention. I know it seems like a lot of work taking care of your natural hair but when you reach your goal it will be worth all the work.

Don't get discouraged! keep doing what has proven to work for you and you will get over this hump. I did. HTH 
(and resist the urge to perm, stick to your goals )


----------



## NikkiQ

^^No perms for me. I just need to really work on a good reggie, staples and to get over my style challenged ways.


----------



## Evolving78

i'm picking my battles.....


----------



## LittleLuxe

...y'all are really on something this month.

Did the planets align? Everybody's period came in at once? Ish got boring in real life so some online drama was needed? Whoo.


----------



## lux10023

waiting for my lf to arrive @ work..lolol..going to the hurricane club tonight and need a emergency hair fix....my coif just aint acting right today...smdh

on the serious look out for ups...


----------



## divachyk

hang in there NikkiQ


----------



## faithVA

Too bad there isn't such a thing as a thread by invitation only. Sometimes you need a group talk within an controlled environment.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA you can just start a group instead


----------



## faithVA

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];14499171]@faithVA you can just start a group instead


 
True! It just seems a bit of an overkill for like a 1 time conversation. But it could work.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Oh snap I can finally put my bangs in my mouth!  Oh Yeah!  I'm so excited.  Just when my self esteem was on E my growth is on POINT!  Like Kanye said "You can't tell me nuthin".  lol.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I think the world needs a big ole hug right now.  Not really hair related but even our hair can make us feel some kinda bad way about ourselves I guess.


----------



## NJoy

I'm really tired of seeing my hair wet. The difference is night and day. Dry and straight, there's not as much a difference but, I'm not good at straightening my hair. I think I'm going to go ahead and start cutting. It's inevitable so, what am I waiting for? I don't want it wet all the time anymore and when it dries, it shrinks like crazy so...blah. I'm so over my hair right now. *sigh* Time to braid it back up.


----------



## Embyra

As much as i cannot STAND kimmaytube condescending manner/early learning center kids talk............i just watched her series on ph balance and LOVED IT guess i wont be doing cherrylola treatment


----------



## Embyra

Adding ph strips to my shopping list to test my apple cider vinegar rinse


----------



## shasha8685

I want jet black hair.


This hair rinse thing is totally foreign to me though erplexed


----------



## Klearli

shasha8685 said:


> I want jet black hair.
> 
> 
> This hair rinse thing is totally foreign to me though erplexed



Its so easy! It lasts longer if you sit under the dryer with it on. I DC before I apply a rinse, and seal after the rinse. Its just not something I do often since I'm natural, and tend to wet my hair a lot, the rinse comes out.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## shasha8685

Klearli said:


> Its so easy! It lasts longer if you sit under the dryer with it on. I DC before I apply a rinse, and seal after the rinse. Its just not something I do often since I'm natural, and tend to wet my hair a lot, the rinse comes out.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2



So...you DC, apply the rinse, sit under the dryer...

how long do you sit under the dryer? Do you just wash your hair like normal afterwards?

Forgive me if I'm asking too many questions. I'm just trying to get all this straight


----------



## PlatinumBronze

shasha8685 said:


> So...you DC, apply the rinse, sit under the dryer...
> 
> how long do you sit under the dryer? Do you just wash your hair like normal afterwards?
> 
> Forgive me if I'm asking too many questions. I'm just trying to get all this straight



I know you didn't ask me but I'm gonna answer .  I use Wella Demi rinse. It's one of the best rinses IMO. I always clarify first then I do my color and let it sit. After I rinse it out I dc. I did my last jet black rinse a few days after I bc'd in early July and it's finally looking like the color is wearing off (I'm a weekly clarifier and I don't use color safe shampoos/conditioners).


----------



## shasha8685

PlatinumBronze said:


> I know you didn't ask me but I'm gonna answer .  I use Wella Demi rinse. It's one of the best rinses IMO. I always clarify first then I do my color and let it sit. After I rinse it out I dc. I did my last jet black rinse a few days after I bc'd in early July and it's finally looking like the color is wearing off (I'm a weekly clarifier and I don't use color safe shampoos/conditioners).



PlatinumBronze I'm glad you did answer! You answered some question I hadn't even asked yet (but was gonna!)


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

A certain thread has finally died i think.  All has been restored in the land of lhcf


----------



## Embyra

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> A certain thread has finally died i think.  All has been restored in the land of lhcf



I'm going to bring it back i thought of some questions i would like answered i believe i need more diagrams


----------



## Incognitus

^^Ok, I'm curious. Which thread???


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Embyra said:


> I'm going to bring it back i thought of some questions i would like answered i believe i need more diagrams


 Just foolish


----------



## bajandoc86

^^ lawd no plz. trust mi, you don't wanna know.


----------



## Napp

im so slowwww. i thought this razac leave in was whacksauce because it was just water. i then decided to read a review online about it. it turns out that it settles in the bottom. so low and behold i shake it quite a bit and it is a totaly different consistency. i put it on my hair and it is so shiny and silky! and it dried like that! OMG OMG im mad i bought all of these Expensive leave ins that do nothing for my hair but make it ashy.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I'm having a serious case of hand in head disorder. This is the first time in a long time I have be able to play in my hair without a punch of pieces breaking off or having shed hair in my hand.  

Umm...now I'm trying to figure out what thread ya'll are talking about


----------



## NikkiQ

I think it's time to take the plunge...castor oil and shea butter here I come!


----------



## Nix08

Now that my hair is longer I don't mind when I'm several weeks post as the length of my hair balances out the base (not sure if I articulated that properly).


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Dang so I can put most of my hair in a nice ponytail but the front is still tripping.  Boooo!


----------



## SvelteVelvet

My plan has been to wear wigs the rest of the year as I transition indefinately/or stretch 6 months. I'm painstakingly torn on whether or not a want to remain relaxed or go natural. 

The other day I got really sick of and tired of my current wig and it's synthetic rattiness at the ends. I had already cut off a few inches and now those ends were ratting. It's futura fiber so I can revive her but that moment coming home from work snatching it off and throwing it all i wanted to do was feel my hair. So i took my 3 1/2 week old cornrows out to wash moisturize and seal and throw it in a big bun and go fake hair free for a few days...well I'm 14 weeks post right now and if i don't get those cornrows back in and wig back on tonight I'm gonna end up relaxing. My hair is sooo freakin thick i think I'm in for quite the journey even teasing myself with the idea of going natural.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wish my hair was better.My hair is too short for a nice style naturally which makes me very embarrassed but then when I do the phony bun it only last for a few days then my shrinkage hits and makes the top start drawing up making the bun look a mess.I'm tired of wigs and I don't want to buy anymore ever or for a long time..hair please act right tonight if not my fantasy of shaving it off may happen.


----------



## SvelteVelvet

I'm home and the bun is out and Ill just call that feeling earlier a little mini crisis I had to let out because feeling my new growth I'm falling more in love with the idea of seeing more of my natural texture. From the look and feel of it I think I'd be a happy natural. I'll just need lots of moisture. But I'm hyped up about the possibility of transitioning again. 

So I'm about to scurl and seal, cornrow and wig it again. I made a scalp oil concoction with evoo, castor, evco some drops of lavendar, clary sage, peppermint and rosemary eo's. I'll oil my scalp with this after its braided. Cornrows are my favorite PS for the accessibility to scalp/frequent oiling and being able to see/measure growth. HHG!


----------



## wheezy807

I just prep'ed my hair to be shampooed and looked at the clock to realize how much time will be dedicated to shampooing, dcing, rollersetting, and sitting under the dryer. Needless to say after separating my hair into plaits, I put on my bonnet. I'll have to save this for saturday morning.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## SuchaLady

Am I the only one that can tell the difference between the hair that got a little more TLC and the much older hair? I have somewhat of a uniform thin-ness towards the last three inches of my hair. I would do another trim but I trimmed about 3 inches off this January and I just got it all back I'd hate to start the year off the same length.


----------



## JeterCrazed

Everybody should try JBCO on their edges even if they're not obviously thinning. Your forehead might not be as big as you think 
Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## shasha8685

I gotta start prepooing....and doing everything possible to keep my hair moisturized.

Sometimes I forget how rebellious my hair gets deeper into a stretch....


----------



## -PYT

GoddessMaker practice makes perfect! After I went natural I had to completely learn how to care for this new head of hair I had. YouTube and natural hair blogs are your friend! Trying different styles on weekends or off days are great practice times  don't forget to be patient and gentle


----------



## winona

[USER=245528 said:
			
		

> SuchaLady[/USER];14509421]Am I the only one that can tell the difference between the hair that got a little more TLC and the much older hair? I have somewhat of a uniform thin-ness towards the last three inches of my hair. I would do another trim but I trimmed about 3 inches off this January and I just got it all back I'd hate to start the year off the same length.



Nope I call it my prelhcf hair. I will be cutting 1/2 every 3 months until it is gone beginning in dec


----------



## Aireen

I have urges to cut my hair to chin length lol...


----------



## naturalagain2

Gonna start my Henna journey this weekend. I found Surya non coloring treatment that I'm gonna try. I have fine hair and I need a little help to protect these strands.


----------



## kittenz

I dreamt about cutting my hair.......again.


----------



## Nix08

Aireen said:


> I have urges to cut my hair to chin length lol...



You better not


----------



## KimPossibli

Big weekend coming up..Fashion weekend and O2B2

tempted to do wash and go but not sure how it will look.. 

will wash tonight and twist up for twist out..

I think...


----------



## Embyra

Watching girlfriends from season 1 and getting misty eyed ....along with getting great hair ideas


----------



## Kurlee

hennaing tonight


----------



## charislibra

I'm thinking of starting a thread for a Baltimore Meetup: Metal Edition. The date: Nov. 18th. The place: Sonar Baltimore. $12 admission.

SERIAL ATTRACTION, HILLSMERE, *CARTHAGE*, BORN OF KINGS

Idk how many people would be interested or show up lol. I've never made a thread either... The bolded is the only band I really care about since it's my friends. I need to listen to the rest.


----------



## coolhandlulu

did the organix 14 day keratin treatment yesterday and had a very good hair day.  im not gonna swoon just yet but i think i found MY holy hair grail


----------



## youwillrise

hmmm...so vitacost sent me a bottle of ao white camellia shampoo along with 3 of the 4 bottles of conditioner i ordered.  i dont know if they ran out of the supply of conditioner and replaced it with shampoo or what, but i dont really feel like switching it for another conditioner, but i'm not sure yet if i want to try the shampoo or not.  i mean, it doesnt have any sulfates or any other ingredients i dont want in my hair...i'm thinking of seeing how it works for my next wash session.  ((shrugs)) hmmm


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Thinking of getting a box of textures and tones tonight


----------



## NJoy

I've gotta do a better job at being consistent with my vites and water intake.  It seems that if we have OJ or grapefruit juice, I'm on my vitamins.  If I have to take 'em with water... .  I was doing so well.  Guess I'll have to set reminders for myself.


----------



## yorkpatties

I am in desperate need of an African to come and braid my hair.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

youwillrise said:


> hmmm...so vitacost sent me a bottle of ao white camellia shampoo along with 3 of the 4 bottles of conditioner i ordered.  i dont know if they ran out of the supply of conditioner and replaced it with shampoo or what, but i dont really feel like switching it for another conditioner, but i'm not sure yet if i want to try the shampoo or not.  i mean, it doesnt have any sulfates or any other ingredients i dont want in my hair...i'm thinking of seeing how it works for my next wash session.  ((shrugs)) hmmm



youwillrise I would let them know. They could possibly send you a replacement conditioner & allow you to keep the shampoo. Just a thought...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord help me not to find myself into a barber shop over the weekend and get my head shaved..or worst relaxed.Im just tired of chronic bad hair days..I can't afford wigs anymore since I will be getting health care and when I do find wigs they are those stinky lace fronts that never lay right on my head..ok enough hair venting looks at scissors and walks away slowly..


----------



## ms.tatiana

Finally made my U Part Wig- Sorry for the big pictures


----------



## bettysmsboop

Embyra said:


> Watching girlfriends from season 1 and getting misty eyed ....along with getting great hair ideas




I love that show!!!


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

*        wondering can I pull of these twist til next week. Hmmmm....        *


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> You better not



Probably not. Gotta get to WHIP length first.


----------



## melissa-bee

I finally got the £50 worth of hair products that I won. 
I'm quite excited about using the Whipped Creme ends hydration leave in conditioner, it smells soooo lush. I keep sniffing it. 


I attached a pic


----------



## BreeNique

One of my suitemates NEVER has anything postive to say about my hair. 
EVER.
When shesees me styling/ DCing/ looking crazy around the apt with flexirods and clips and shower caps, she cuts a side-eye, and when I style my hair wearing it big/ braid outs/ flexi-rod-outs, she always critiques it, like "that doesnt look good. i know you're going for the messy look but it doesnt look good". FALSE. Wasn't going for "messy", going for "natural". She's relaxed/ chronically overprocesses her hair, quick to fry and dye in a second. I don't want to chalk it up to jealousy, but I don't see why she can't just be supportive of a different style/ hair personality. 

Ugh, it just bothers me. I think she doesn't like my hair because she's seen me go from a full head of almost APL relaxed and color treated to SL natural in about a year and a half, and only the ends of my hair still have the brown color I dyed it with the spring before last. Instead of finding the positive (ohwow, your hair looks cool, or 'hey that's different'), she just...downplays it, and says my hair will fall out. -_- too much. 

She's always "encouraging" me to get my hair cut, even when I know it doesn't need to be...ANYWAY.

Haters gonna hate.

<3 PSping and bunning and baggy-ing and braid-outing my way to the hair I wat!!


----------



## Jasmataz

I just bought my first Denman brush yesterday, and that thing had my curls POPPIN! I see why folks like this brush so much


----------



## kittenz

BreeNique  wow she sounds very jealous and rude!  Do you ever say anything back to her?  I couldn't ...

On the other hand my college roommate and I remain best friends and inspired me to go natural.  The last time I saw her (we live in different states now) she asked if I had stopped relaxing and smiled so hard when I told her yes.  

Grow your afro so big you eclipse her dumb behinde!!!


----------



## Embyra

just bought my Apple cider vinegar for my rinse


----------



## orangepeel

I did my first wet bun this morning. It does look like a hot mess, and if I can toot my own horn, I think I looked very nice today.


----------



## shasha8685

Retiring La Doral, prepping to wear Samara Girl for the month of November...


I'm thinking I may forgo my last relaxer for the year and just wait until January 2012. I can get it straightened if I want to wear it straight.


----------



## winona

I want to go hair shopping but I know I should be studying Oh well I guess I can go next week after my last midterm


----------



## Embyra

Im still eyeing up this hooded dryer in argos....http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4404231.htm#pdpFullProductInformation


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

blow dried my hair straight and did my first self dusting on my ends.  I see progress.


----------



## kandiekj100

I was thinking of giving the Dominicans my hard earned money to straighten my hair this weekend since the weather has been so nice, but dang if it didn't start raining today and supposed to rain on and off for the next few days. What to do, what to do? Henna gloss maybe...


----------



## yora88

I have officially fallen in love with Garnier Fructris Triple Nutrition products! I had no idea. My hair has sooo much shine and looks so healthy!


----------



## hair4romheaven

Thank goodness that thread is locked. Im sure OP feels bad in some way.
Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since washing my hair.


----------



## LittleLuxe

...finally...it is dead  ...I mean locked.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

**Pours A Lil VO5 Moisture Milk Conditioner Out. Gone But Never Forgotten.**
*I Have A Sudden Urge To Stock Up On Hair Care Products.*


----------



## Anakinsmomma

So, did we ever figure out what shoulders are 

Gonna BC next week....


----------



## RarityFluttershy

Anakinsmomma said:


> So, did we ever figure out what shoulders are


----------



## LittleLuxe

Anakinsmomma said:


> So, did we ever figure out what shoulders are
> 
> Gonna BC next week....



They're somewhere below your chin and above your breasts


----------



## Rocky91

Just read THE WHOLE THING.

hilarious, but extra. and folks were getting crunk. calling people's education and credibility into question over some SL hair?? saying "ima homeschool my chillens now because schools turn out these damn idiots that be thinking shoulders (skin, bones, and fat) and shoulder bones are the same thing"? EXTRA.LHCF.EDU smdh....BUT LMAO.


----------



## nappystorm

Amazing. My hair has been killing em the past few weeks but I haven't had a camera. I bought a camera today it wants to frizz 

And does it look so much longer on film?


----------



## naturalagain2

RarityFluttershy said:


>



LOL!!

People be goin' hard in the paint for some hair!


----------



## Napp

i realized my hair doesnt like creamy leave ins! liquid leave in FTW


----------



## Geminigirl

JeterCrazed said:


> Everybody should try JBCO on their edges even if they're not obviously thinning. Your forehead might not be as big as you think
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



Lmao! Whooo that was a good one

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## nappystorm

This damn Shea Moisture Deep Treatment mask got my hair harder than a wang in a strip club and that's _with_ steam. I'm so upset. This ish is going back to the store.


----------



## Magnolia85

nappystorm said:


> This damn Shea Moisture Deep Treatment mask got my hair harder than a wang in a strip club and that's _with_ steam. I'm so upset. This ish is going back to the store.




Im sorry but  . Thanks for posting, so I will be sure not to try it.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

LittleLuxe said:


> They're somewhere below your chin and above your breasts



I just can't with you today


----------



## nappystorm

Magnolia85 said:


> Im sorry but  . Thanks for posting, so I will be sure not to try it.


Please don't. I should have listened to the chicks on YT. They have an awesome shea butter blend in the skincare section. I put it on my hair though.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme

After a rinsing hair, does anyone leave in conditioner or a dc and go about their merry way? Or do you wash it off ASAP!


----------



## shasha8685

nappystorm said:


> This damn Shea Moisture Deep Treatment mask got my hair harder than a wang in a strip club and that's _with_ steam. I'm so upset. This ish is going back to the store.



It works waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better as a leave in than a DC. If you're talking about the one in the brown container, it has absolutely  no slip at all.


----------



## shasha8685

I'm mad I spent my money on the Curlicious Curls Cleansing Cream


Outside of the texture, there isn't much that redeems this product. It took me half of the bottle before my hair felt somewhat clean and it doesn't lather. It felt like i was putting a leave in  in my hair instead of cleaning it!


----------



## halee_J

I need to get a soft BB brush with a handle.


----------



## TeeSGee

Just placed my order for 2 Hercules Combs from Hotcombs.net. After reading the Science of Black Hair; I've done some minor changes in my regimen/routine and i'm benefiting from those changes. My hair is back on track where i want it to be.


----------



## LatterGlory

Snip snip!


----------



## Janet'

New color...


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*^^^^^Lovely.*


----------



## Carisa

I need to get back on the ball- i havent hardly used any sulfur or taken my vitamins regularly this year!  Im such a slacker


----------



## Evolving78

i'm back to jet black i guess i will try to post a pic today.  i got a touch up and thought i needed a trim, but she said my ends were good.  she didn't dc my hair long enough, so it was kinda of dry.  i had a few broken pieces when i was wrapping my hair up last night.  i am going to cowash and do a dc, then rollerset my hair.  i can't do straight hair right now.  i think i will be in it too much and use too much product.


----------



## NJoy

nappystorm said:


> Amazing. My hair has been killing em the past few weeks but I haven't had a camera. I bought a camera today it wants to frizz
> 
> And does it look so much longer on film?


 
Me thinks your camera is just showing you what your hairnorexia won't let you fully see.


----------



## Darenia

Does anyone else have an oily key board and mouse pad?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

^^^^nope, just a greasy iPhone


----------



## Geminigirl

Lol.

I am about to get me some WGO next month. Both bottles. I liked while relaxed and I got a goal to make by next year.

I wonder why no one talks about charjay(sp) on youtubes hair or torridanna(sp). They both have dome super thick beautiful hair. I seriously get a little mad on the inside when I see CJ because her hairbis thevthick coarse dense hair I long for but will never have.hmph

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## keelioness

I love how we say "when I am waist length" as if waist length is a reality. Five yrs ago I would've laughed at the thought of most black women being APL. You ladies are a true blessing


----------



## LittleLuxe

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I just can't with you today



Now I don't have any fancy schmancy scientific diagrams and what not but I can ga-ran-tee you it's got to be somewhere between those 2 points


----------



## Kurlee

shrinkage is a mug.  From MBL straight to barely brushing my shoulders wet.


----------



## Raspberry

Is it crazy that I'm annoyed that a friend has the audacity to want to meet up when I had a serious wash and DC session scheduled


----------



## prospurr4

Ugh!  I have REALLY been slacking off on my protein treatments, DCs and trims.  No wonder my retention has suffered.   

Okay, so now that "I've come to myself," I will be diligent with my haircare so that I can still make WL by year-end.  SIGH!


----------



## PureSilver

So this week i had another long hair dream. Oh it was so pleasant.....now i'm itching to take down this full sewin i've had in for the past 4 months but i don't feel satisfied with the slackness of my roots.

Shoot, i'm keeping this in for at least another two week....up my scalp oiling and hope i will gain another 1"........DIES....SERIOUSLY!!! I don't think 1'' is possible in 1 week.





I'm praying for a miracle.


----------



## PureSilver

Kurlee said:


> shrinkage is a mug.  From MBL straight to barely brushing my shoulders wet.





And it never cease to amaze me! WHOA. I :heart2: to see my TWA go to CBL when stretched. AMAZING!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I keep having dreams of shaving my head..Im so trying to keep my butt from being anywhere near a barbershop..I guess my dreams are fueled from never having hot hair naturally be it when I was relaxed and now as a natural of 4 years..I know persistence but products are costly and my hair seems to never do anything right..I wish I was one of those who could do their own sew ins so I wouldn't have to look at this head for a while.


----------



## BreeNique

Can't WAIT to go shopping in the Monique/ Nique of BreeNique's closet this thanksgiving!!

When I tell ya'll I'm going home with an empty suitcase in one of my suitcases, so I can fill it with hair goodies, PLEASE know I'm SO serious. 

I wasclicking around folica.com, then i realized, "my poor cousin owns half this stuff, how about i just wait it out for another month, and then scrape her clean in November??"

me thinks yes.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I think I'm going to go ahead and do a TBL 2012 challenge thread, even though I seem to be the only one shooting for that length next year. I'll just use it as a place to post my updates since I won't be doing any other challenges next year. I'm going to wait until the end of the year though because I'm in the HYH challenge right now. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Skiggle

I can't wait to take out my kinky twists. Three more weeks


----------



## nakialovesshoes

FoxxyLocs said:


> I think I'm going to go ahead and do a TBL 2012 challenge thread, even though I seem to be the only one shooting for that length next year. I'll just use it as a place to post my updates since I won't be doing any other challenges next year. I'm going to wait until the end of the year though because I'm in the HYH challenge right now.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


 
FoxxyLocs Well just so you know, I'm a big fan of your hair. I stalk the HL & beyond threads all the time. I love the hair porn & it's definitely an inspiration.


----------



## NJoy

FoxxyLocs said:


> I think I'm going to go ahead and do a TBL 2012 challenge thread, even though I seem to be the only one shooting for that length next year. I'll just use it as a place to post my updates since I won't be doing any other challenges next year. I'm going to wait until the end of the year though because I'm in the HYH challenge right now.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


 
FoxxyLocs

Let me know if you start it. I'll join. I'm not seriously considering going that long but, I may just to get rid of layers and have a nice, thick hemline when cutting back to HL. Either that or I'll have to keep cutting back to WL and keep letting it grow back to HL to thicken up my hemline. Not sure which way to go. But either way, I'd be happy to support a TL thread. Just let a sistah know.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

nakialovesshoes said:


> FoxxyLocs Well just so you know, I'm a big fan of your hair. I stalk the HL & beyond threads all the time. I love the hair porn & it's definitely an inspiration.



Aw thanks! I sent you a PM a while back, did you get it? I sent it from the phone app, but then when I was on my computer I didn't see anything.

NJoy - I'll let you know when I start the challenge 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NJoy

First, I'm still slacking on my vites, which is not good. But, on a positive note, I've been rocking random braids since I henna'd last weekend and I cover my braids and allow one braid to hang out in front, curled at night on a flexirod. that braid looks so strong and healthy. I'm gonna assume the rest of my braids are just as healthy. I've noticed that my comments have really gravitated to venting hair complaints. I have no reason to complain. I love my hair!


----------



## Evolving78

sitting with some Aphogee 2 min reconstructor in my hair now.  didn't get to it yesterday. i can't wait to roller set my hair, this wearing my hair straight was nerve wrecking.  i was so paranoid about my hair being snagged on my sweater.

my man told me last night to stop being lazy and wrap my hair up and put my pjs on.  i love that he cares about my hair and that i can be myself around him!


----------



## faithVA

I don't feel like doing my hair. I just want to get in the bed and let the tv watch me sleep. Dragging myself to the shower.


----------



## Raspberry

Skiggle what is going on in your sig??


----------



## SignatureBeauty

I'm finally able to do something different with my hair since I shaved it in 01/2011, I am now about to be 10mths Natural & can put my hair in 2 French braids! WOOOOHOOOOOO! & I am in Love with Them!


----------



## Embyra

I NEED a shower mirror and one of those shower stools for the old peeps for when i do my hair


----------



## fatimablush

wearing wigs and doing wash n go's has left me unable to do my hair.
i have to learn how to do everything all.over.again.


----------



## LadyRaider

Got a half inch trim today. The stylist wanted to cut an inch. AN INCH!!!!! 

Grow hair, grow!


----------



## Embyra

never seen your hair beforeLadyRaiderme likey


----------



## halee_J

I think I'll wash tomorrow.


----------



## LadyRaider

Embrya Thank you. I have several issues with photos... I can't take a decent one, even after I bought a 240.00 camera. And then I don't style very well... not worth bragging about on here, anyway.


----------



## nappystorm

So...my Nicki Minaj wig was a big fail. It was blond but in the dark and in the club it looked silver. I looked more like Storm from the X Men. No one called me Nicki all night  To add insult to injury, someone mistook my friend for being Nicki (she had on a blue wig). Then my new camera was a piece of crap and I had to return it.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Does Anyone Remember The Member Who Grew Her Hair Out To Waist Length By Shampooing Everyday.*


----------



## Raspberry

Ugh.. I learned the hard way that using a brush on my delicate edges is a no-no, I definitely can see some thinning.. wish I had listened to my first mind on that one and bought a baby brush. I'm iffy about using a brush in general now that I think about it, the fine-haired part of my head probably can't take it. I'm gonna stick to smoothing with my hands and using the scarf method from now on.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Still wearing my blow dry straight look.  Nothing special, did two cornrows in the front and the rest in a banded pony tail.  I can do 4 bands but did 3 instead.


----------



## kittenz

@Je Ne Sais Quoi have you posted pics of your plum do yet? I wanna see it...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

kittenz not yet but I will today or tomorrow at the latest


----------



## Queenmickie

The best part of my hair journey is that my hair smells good almost all of the time since I wash at least 2x a week!


----------



## winona

I have had my spring twists in for 1 week and 1 day and it feels so good not to have to do my hair


----------



## Embyra

Creme of nature argan shampoo coming tommoand ill be doing my vinegar rinseNoniemy hair better look like unicorn hair after the rinse.........just saying


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wish someone would mail me some Ms.Jessie Baby Buttercreame for my bday..I got a sample packet from the bss Saturday for a 1.00 and it made my hair feel so nice and the smell was like omg..I just can't spend 50dollars on a tub..


----------



## Nonie

Embyra said:


> Creme of nature argan shampoo coming tommoand ill be doing my vinegar [email protected]Noniemy hair better look like unicorn hair after the rinse.........just saying


 
If it doesn't @Embyra, blame the CON shampoo. I didn't tell you to put that ish in your hair. 

(BTW, you do know you can put a space before and after a mention right? It really is safe to do.  "rinse(space)@Nonie(space)my hair"  All your mentions lead me to do some mental editing of where words end coz my name just blends in with the adjacent words  )


----------



## halee_J

I think my scalp needs some TLC...It's been feeling weird; not itching or red or anything just like buildup or something even though I've stopped putting product/oils on it and clean well w/shampoo. I think I'll try some kinda scalp scrub/mask. I'm thinking garlic and/or onion, something to help exfoliate and some peppermint. Next wash


----------



## divachyk

Keep us posted halee_J. Hope your scalp stabilizes soon.


----------



## Embyra

Nonie said:


> If it doesn't @Embyra, blame the CON shampoo. I didn't tell you to put that ish in your hair.
> 
> (BTW, you do know you can put a space before and after a mention right? It really is safe to do.  "rinse(space)@Nonie(space)my hair"  All your mentions lead me to do some mental editing of where words end coz my name just blends in with the adjacent words  )



I GIVE UP with these mentions all today i have had people mention me and i have not had ONE you mention me and i get it wth

why must you tease me so! just hushNoniejust for that your never getting a space before and after your name ....AGAIN!!

stop raining on my CON parade!!


----------



## Nonie

Embyra said:


> I GIVE UP with these mentions all today i have had people mention me and i have not had ONE you mention me and i get it wth
> 
> why must you tease me so! just [email protected]Noniejust for that your never getting a space before and after your name ....AGAIN!!
> 
> stop raining on my CON parade!!


 
 And stop tryna make me feel sorry for you. Now I feel like I should give you a hug. 

Hey, when mentions don't come through, do a forum search for "Embyra" and then when threads list, do a search within the threads for "Embyra". For a more precise search you can go to Advanced Search and set the time limit to "since your last visit"...and that way you only get the new mentions.


----------



## Embyra

Nonie said:


> And stop tryna make me feel sorry for you. Now I feel like I should give you a hug.
> 
> Hey, when mentions don't come through, do a forum search for "Embyra" and then when threads list, do a search within the threads for "Embyra". For a more precise search you can go to Advanced Search and set the time limit to "since your last visit"...and that way you only get the new mentions.



THANKS Nonie for that tip you get a space

Ok so i just checked the way you suggested and i still don't see my mentions http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=578497 i never got any of  these mentions or http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14534279&postcount=180 and these are just recent ones its not showing up in the search im doing sigh


----------



## bajandoc86

on days like this i LOVE LHCF!!!!   apparently I might have to give back my 6.50 and retreat cause I don't gots a rock.  BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!  *wipes tears from eyes*

Anywhoos....back to regular programming, I'm excited to see my length in Dec. Waiting patiently...or not, on SL.


----------



## Nonie

bajandoc86, you know it's cruel not to share a joke right? I wanna laugh too. oke: PM?


----------



## Nonie

Embyra, that usually happens when you've been naughty.  So maybe if you're good tomorrow, all your mentions will come through.


----------



## Embyra

Nonie said:


> Embyra, that usually happens when you've been naughty.  So maybe if you're good tomorrow, all your mentions will come through.



Nonie sigh i have been a bit naughty recentlyjust like Santa Claus is always watching to find out who's been naughty or nice LHCF is watching too


----------



## -PYT

I really don't like my twists lately.  Might try some twistouts and braidouts with heavy butters/grease.  Also considering straightening sometime soon.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

I reached BSL before Dec, which was my gusstimated goal time. =D


----------



## ms.tatiana

Okay, so I'm about to start doing sock buns on my hair, because I wanna be able to wash my hair more maybe 3 to 4 days a weeks. I have a lot of danduff and it makes my hair stink and itch a lot. So now to get a healthy scalp I'm about to wash 2 times a week. I heard great reviews about ORS Hair Mayonnaise so I'm going to be using that. 


Still wondering if I should do the bun on wet or dry hair...


----------



## Dizz

I'm in dire need of a trim. I checked my hair out and I have SSK's on almost EVERY strand. 2, and 3 on one strand, and quad-strand knots.


----------



## winona

Up waiting for the stroke of midnight to register for next semester's classes They said by 0010 all the good clinical instructors/locations are gone.  Sheesh these peeps go harder than LHCF on a Sunday.


----------



## Embyra

Castor oil

lavender oil

peppermint oil

spray bottle 

Just ordered off ebay

Wondering if i should go to savers on the way home from work urgh im so tired...


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Call me crazy but I think I'm seeing results from the 1000 mcg of Biotin I added to my Hairfinity after only 3 days.  It feels longer somehow.


----------



## Embyra

You know your a tresemme junkie when you hit the store at 9am first customer....and they havent even stocked the shelves fully while you rip open the box


----------



## faithVA

That comment was sooo unneccesary. Keep the lecture.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^faithVA what in the world??


----------



## aviddiva77

It may have been the nyquil (sinus infection) but I just had a dream that I was washing my hair and applying conditioner and my hair was MBL! It was just thick and healthy. When I woke up to my NL hair, I got mad! LOL


----------



## LadyRaider

Embrya Hey baby! Just saying hi! I went to help you out in the ET forum, but I saw that you had everything under control. My momma said you could always find a man if you really want one... someone to lay up under your air conditioning, on your couch, eat your food. There's always some man willing to do that if you're desperate...


Argh! I am looking at all the pics with the beautiful ends. I see now why my stylist wanted to cut more than the half inch I allowed. Oh well... I usually wear my hair curly. But I hope the half inch I cut is enough to get GROWTH!


----------



## nappystorm

So I went to FB to tell my aunt about the Shea Moisture BOGO sale and she done deleted me 

I took that restorative mask mess back and got some good ole Pantene. Juices and berries are overrated


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I can't wait to have hair done my back all fluffy and thick like Rudy's hair when she was a little girl.  I'm gonna swing that long brown cloud of hair and sayyyy:

"Who gone check me, boo?"

OWWWW!  lol.


----------



## Embyra

LadyRaider said:


> Embrya Hey baby! Just saying hi! I went to help you out in the ET forum, but I saw that you had everything under control. My momma said you could always find a man if you really want one... someone to lay up under your air conditioning, on your couch, eat your food. There's always some man willing to do that if you're desperate...
> 
> 
> Argh! I am looking at all the pics with the beautiful ends. I see now why my stylist wanted to cut more than the half inch I allowed. Oh well... I usually wear my hair curly. But I hope the half inch I cut is enough to get GROWTH!



LadyRaider hey [email protected] your mums comment

 sigh its hard on this forum for a single woman i just want to be GREAT thats all .....and be able to talk about ANY TOPIC because im MARRIED!! sigh one day.......


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Grease Is In Now.*


----------



## NJoy

I finally have time to do my hair but my 11 yr old needs me to do hers. *sigh* I know she's all excited about being natural and all but, I think I'm going to send her to get her hair braided down. She's seriously cutting into my personal hair time. The least she can do is wash her own hair in the shower. I give simple instructions. Sheesh.


----------



## Nix08

Well, this isn't funny but, right now DH and the neighbour are running a snake down the drain  The sink is completely clogged...you should see the amount of hair coming out  It's all dd's hair....you'd think she'd be bald by the amount of hair coming out.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I want to grow my hair long I know I'm on this site but I really do.I don't want to give up on it on it.I want to start from scratch though and really try to use the lhcf philosophies that have helped so many.I don't know but I really think shaving my head would allow me to start from ground zero and grow...we shall see I live in Texas where there aren't harsh winters so I might be able to get away with it.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

NJoy said:


> I finally have time to do my hair but my 11 yr old needs me to do hers. *sigh* I know she's all excited about being natural and all but, I think I'm going to send her to get her hair braided down. She's seriously cutting into my personal hair time. The least she can do is wash her own hair in the shower. I give simple instructions. Sheesh.



NJoy You ain't even right!



GoddessMaker said:


> I want to grow my hair long I know I'm on this site but I really do.I don't want to give up on it on it.I want to start from scratch though and really try to use the lhcf philosophies that have helped so many.I don't know but I really think shaving my head would allow me to start from ground zero and grow...we shall see I live in Texas where there aren't harsh winters so I might be able to get away with it.



GoddessMaker Don't do it unless you're sure you'll be comfy with the short hair. Though I've had a TWA plenty of times when I was younger, this time around I hated my "bald" head and immediately wished I had've done a long term transition instead.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Let the ORS Mayonnaise stay in my hair all night and my ponytail is soft and it looks like it really layed down. For school tomorrow I will add my sock to my bun and see if I can work it.

Might add some peppermint oil to the end of my ponytail. Still going strong with growing my edges and Dr. Miracles is a great help.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

GoddessMaker you may need a second opinion about how your hair looks.  Sometimes we are our own worse critic.  AND cutting it short to ground zero also means resetting the clock on reaching your length goals. 

Stay strong!


----------



## LadyRaider

GoddessMaker, Do NOT shave your head. Giiiiirrrrlllll....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I will do my best not to chop it all off Jan 1.I wanted to relax in the new year but I know when I do I want to wear my own hair and I may need to flat iron my natural once just to see how long it is and if I would be comfy with it.


----------



## neisharenae

AlliCat said:


> Average! 1 inch in 2 months. I think Biotin is helping because my growth rate is usually even less.
> 
> 
> How are you planning on changing your regimen once you reach your goals? Clearly you're gonna ditch protective styling  but what about deep conditioning? moisturizing? Hopefully you're not just gonna quit cold turkey, the hair journey is ongoing


I have no idea on my growth... its been in a bun for a few.weeks.now a cap


----------



## shasha8685

I can't wait for this Jamaican Black Castor Oil to get here.

I'm ready to try it out!


----------



## NJoy

Finally finished DD's hair.  I wanted to do two-strand twists (that would've taken all day) but she wants to wear a fro...well, a frohawk.  That's not gonna happen until we do some trial and error at home for awhile.  I did bantu knots and will see what a knot-out brings.  Maybe she can wear a semi-fro with a headband.  I don't know.  But, I's free!

Now to hop in the shower and do something to my head.  Well, I've been in Chicoro's moisturizing pre-poo for about an hour so, technically, I was doing something.  And to tell the truth, I really don't feel like it now. But I know I'll feel better once I'm in the shower.

Toodles!


----------



## moonglowdiva

*I really love my hair. I have 4a curly hair. I have stopped fighting the curl and an embracing it.*


----------



## youwillrise

today (november 2) is my 6 year natural anniversary!  wowza.  it just hit me.  last year i forgot until a couple days later lol.  but daaaaamn...6 years...already? it honestly doesnt feel like it.  yay!


----------



## Amerie123

I miss my hair!!! It's been in cornrows for almost 6 weeks now under my wig... *sighs* appx 6 more weeks to go...


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

RarityFluttershy said:


> *Grease Is In Now.*



  Yes!!! RarityFluttershy

Everybody come back home and grease them scalps up, my candies. Muahahahaha.


----------



## Dee_33

That GPB conditioner is a game changer for me.  I hope to continue getting great results from it.  I know I can make it to my Jan relaxer using it and my transitioning cream.


----------



## JJamiah

Embyra said:


> THANKS Nonie for that tip you get a space
> 
> Ok so i just checked the way you suggested and i still don't see my mentions http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=578497 i never got any of  these mentions or http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14534279&postcount=180 and these are just recent ones its not showing up in the search im doing sigh



Embyra
I don't get all of mine either. Messed up though because some people ask questions and I never see it until months later


----------



## NJoy

My hair feels great today. Tis all.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Here's my sock bun ladies & might I add my edges aren't looking to bad...


----------



## melissa-bee

I've just learned that my last relaxer was on August 26th 2009, why do I still have hair that is like 4 inches?


----------



## Geminigirl

I am already tired of these yarn braids and it's only been like two weeks. I miss my hair but also I want to try and put in regular braids. I seen some beautiful ones on youtube and now I want some! I am going to try and keep these darn braids in for another month in a half. Or atleast another month cause I miss my hair. 

I'm also trying to stick to PS. I want to PS to APL. I know I can make it if I hide my hair but will I be determined enough to put my hair away? It is winter. I just hate weave! They make me feel like a fraud. I feel like people assume I'm bald. UGH! rant over.


----------



## NikkiQ

This halo of natural hair color is getting a bit out of control. Time to pick a day to dye my hair again.


----------



## destine2grow

I am so tired of my mini twist. They do not look good on my lil twa. I need to take this frizzy mess down. Ugh.... I can't wait til I get a little more length. I have been natural now for 3 months.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

Kn0ttyByNatur3 said:


> Yes!!! @RarityFluttershy
> 
> Everybody come back home and grease them scalps up, my candies. Muahahahaha.


 
*I Never Greased My Scalp But I Sure Will Grease My Edges And Ends.*


----------



## FearlessNik

I just made my first hair purchase other than from the BSS. I'm trying to upgrade! I bought from Halley's Curls. I'm about to throw the f up. I know this is an investment, but the last time I bought weft hair it was some $24.99 Zuri Yaki from the BSS. Lawd help me.


----------



## Evolving78

i used to talk a whole bunch of smack about me not caring how the person i'm dating feels about my hair, but i really do respect my partner's opinion.  he makes me motivated to want to grow my hair long.  i can't wait to get to APL-BSL.  i plan on getting a sexy dress in his favorite color and wearing my hair with soft curls down my back for his birthday.  

don't pay me no mind, i'm just head over heels for this man!  it's crazy because i never gave a rat's arse what my husband thought about my hair and did the opposite of what he wanted.  but the man i am with now is so into me and he lets me know it everyday. I love it! oh and he loved playing in my locs too, so it's all good either way!


----------



## Embyra

HMMMMMM found the hooded dryer i had my eye on for £16 cheaper than the other site i was going to get it from and it includes shipping......

However it says the item is graded This item is Graded - By this we mean:- 
The item will be in its original packaging unless stated - comes with all appliances and instructions. The condition of the item itself will be in as new condition with the possibility of the odd slight cosmetic mark. By this we mean a little scratch or small blemishes/marks consistent with minor handling.


:scratchch:scratchch


----------



## Embyra

JJamiah said:


> Embyra
> I don't get all of mine either. Messed up though because some people ask questions and I never see it until months later



SMMFH i didnt get this mention either!!!JJamiah only saw it because i was reading old post urgh 

This is soooo annoying


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Aphogee balancing moisturizer is very evil. Tangled my hair and smell gross.....to the garbage!


----------



## Embyra

Just ordered 
Keracare Natural Textures Cleansing Cream

Keracare Natural Textures Defining Custard

Keracare Natural Textures Leave In Conditioner


----------



## melissa-bee

That Hairveda whipped ends hydration leave in is something else.
I almost didn't have to moisturise my hair mid week after a wash. But I did out of habit, it would be weird not to do so. 
My hair has been hydrated since wash day. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Meritamen

I know my stash isn't as bad as other product junkies but I feel overwhelmed by the mini-BSS I have amassed. At this point, I feel that I should just throw some of the products away since they may have expired by now.
The sad thing is there are still so many conditioners and treatments I want to try.

I cannot wait for my hair to grow longer. There are so many protective styles I want to try but my hair isn't long enough yet.


----------



## nappystorm

There's an ad on this site that annoys the ***** out of me. There's a pic of a woman with a caption that says, she has beautiful hair, she uses Dominican products and goes to Dominican stylists or something like that. They are a damn lie because that's a throwback picture from either a relaxer or a color ad. I remember because it's in one of my old hair mags and I used to use it as a length inspiration.


----------



## Janet'

nappystorm said:


> There's an ad on this site that annoys the ***** out of me. There's a pic of a woman with a caption that says, she has beautiful hair, she uses Dominican products and goes to Dominican stylists or something like that. They are a damn lie because that's a throwback picture from either a relaxer or a color ad. I remember because it's in one of my old hair mags and I used to use it as a length inspiration.



nappystorm... Dang...


----------



## Raspberry

I go to a large multicultural church and recently started serving with the teenagers... Of course I'm always checking out their hair and one of thing I've noticed is how many of the white girls have naturally wavy or curly hair. Right now big textured hair is in style - especially for young people, but for the past 20 years before now it was all about the pin straight look... it's been easy to forget that many white girls/women don't have naturally straight hair.

ETA: Also, sometimes in threads someone will say that white women get relaxers too and that comment is brushed off, assuming that's such a tiny percentage of WW that it doesn't matter. But yooo.. I was reading some article recently on a beauty board geared towards white women and it turns out there are definitely more white women relaxing their curls then I had known before..

There's products like Redken Vertical, L'Oreal X-tenso, Rusk Radical Anti-Curl.. We would probably consider these products tex-lax strength as compared to AA relaxers.. but these are the results they're supposed to give:


----------



## nappystorm

Janet' said:


> @nappystorm... Dang...


 Janet' I'm just saying. don't piss on my leg and tell me it's raining.


----------



## Raspberry

shortdub78 said:


> i used to talk a whole bunch of smack about me not caring how the person i'm dating feels about my hair, but i really do respect my partner's opinion.  he makes me motivated to want to grow my hair long.  i can't wait to get to APL-BSL.  i plan on getting a sexy dress in his favorite color and wearing my hair with soft curls down my back for his birthday.
> 
> *don't pay me no mind, i'm just head over heels for this man!*  it's crazy because i never gave a rat's arse what my husband thought about my hair and did the opposite of what he wanted.  but the man i am with now is so into me and he lets me know it everyday. I love it! oh and he loved playing in my locs too, so it's all good either way!



@shortdub78 I was just thinking this... can tell by your posts lately that man has you seeing rainbows and butterflies  That's an awesome feeling though and I'm happy for you


----------



## Janet'

nappystorm said:


> Janet' I'm just saying. don't piss on my leg and tell me it's raining.



nappystorm I hear ya girl!!!


----------



## Evolving78

Raspberry
Girl Yes!  thank you!  i used to feel so bitter, angry, and resentful.  i'm just grateful that everything is working in my favor and that i have someone that allows me to be me, but still handles his business.  oh, and just so i can make this about hair, he loves smelling it and pulling it!   i didn't have none of that before.  it just feels good!



Raspberry said:


> @shortdub78 I was just thinking this... can tell by your posts lately that man has you seeing rainbows and butterflies  That's an awesome feeling though and I'm happy for you


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

oops wrong threaderplexed


----------



## Embyra

Just bought the hooded dryer im so excited!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Thinking of adding a montly blow dry session to my reggie and throw in some twists. Gotta do some more research on it. I'm scared CRAPLESS of heat!


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I can't wait to have hair so big she can't plant herself on my desk, all up in my personal space taking up space.  Grrrr.  I'd just swang alla that like a weapon.


----------



## winona

Boo, I was only able to make it to 2 weeks before taking my spring twists down.  I missed my hair so much I couldnt take it Plus I was not feeling running around here with wet hair.  Oh well health before beauty


----------



## nappystorm

Watching this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADltlAXYOXY&feature=relmfu 
If she's talking about the BSS in our hometown, I know the Asian dude she's talking about. Every time I go in there here he comes with the dumb questions.


----------



## Embyra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXg9UXizhnM&feature=related


----------



## Raspberry

Embyra said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXg9UXizhnM&feature=related



LOL  

Is that her adopted father?  Why is she letting that man do that? He looks like he's barely grazing her hair with the comb, I dunno what the end result is supposed to be but.. Oh wait, that's her husband?? How old is she? Why does she have sunglasses on?  See.. there's too many unanswered questions in this vid lol @ "Bob will be braiding soon"

Ah well it's a cute effort.


----------



## Embyra

Raspberry said:


> LOL
> 
> Is that her adopted father?  Why is she letting that man do that? He looks like he's barely grazing her hair with the comb, I dunno what the end result is supposed to be but.. Oh wait, that's her husband?? How old is she? Why does she have sunglasses on?  See.. there's too many unanswered questions in this vid lol @ "Bob will be braiding soon"
> 
> Ah well it's a cute effort.




I dont even know where to begin 

firstly the man looked like he was going to keel over any minute now im sorry but he did

Then he lightly dragging the comb through the plait and hoping for the best

The sunglasses are to hide her shame 

I saw chunks of hair in the comb at the end of the vid....


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I am crying, smiling and laughing all at the same time right now 

I wanted to document my hair journey from my first perm to now but I couldn't find any pictures of my hair out. Anyway long story short I found two pictures and I started crying when I saw them because 1) I remember how unhappy I was with my appearance (thinning hair, flaky scalp, dandruff, bald spots, terrible acne and hyperpigmentation) and 2) my appearance, self esteem and hair have done a total 180. Today I am very happy to be YaniraNaturally


----------



## nappystorm

Amazing. I finally get enough nerve to upload my first YT vid and the damn uploader won't work.


----------



## curlyninjagirl

O-M-G Deep Conditioning on dry hair.........why couldn't I get down with this concept until now. My hair has come such a long way from those bone-dry days and yet it has never ever felt this soft! I kid you not, it feels like barbie hair, I can't even believe my fingers!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Adding another 1000 mcg of Biotin to my Hairfinity was exactly what I needed!  YAY growth spurt!! I can't wait for my next wash day.  I may actually be back at full APL/BSB by my birthday after all!


----------



## Nix08

In  the fall/winter I don't mind stretching at all...


----------



## halee_J

Embyra said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXg9UXizhnM&feature=related



Embrya There's so much going on there, I'm confused


----------



## naturalagain2

Felt so good to be able to walk in the rain this morning and not worry about my hair #teamnatural


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ said:


> Thinking of adding a montly blow dry session to my reggie and throw in some twists. Gotta do some more research on it. I'm scared CRAPLESS of heat!


 
NikkiQ I reccommend this if you don't already have a good heat protection spray. My ng always curls back with no damage. That could also be because I blow dry damp hair on the coolest setting WITH a protective spray too though. Yeah I'll admit I'm scurred. I haven't been transitioning for 10 months to have heat damaged tresses.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I think I had that product before and never really liked it. I may have to revisit it again. I have been liking the results I get with Beyond the Zone's heat protectant spray as well. All the suggestions I can get, the better lol


----------



## theLovelyStyle

Im getting bored with my braidouts! I need to learn some new protective styles!


----------



## choctaw

chris rock "good hair" is playing on hbo today


----------



## Raspberry

choctaw said:


> chris rock "good hair" is playing on hbo today



*sigh* I managed to ignore that movie but lately I've been seeing random references to it around the internet... ugh I hate how people are watching it and thinking they know everything about black women and their hair. The fact tjat HBO is playing it again means it gets ratings...

ETA:  I just read this review for a product on another site erplexed


> My daughter no longer has frizz hair. When  used for blowdrying, the hair comes out bouncy and moveable. My  daughters' hair was so cute and flowing, that even a white person  commented on how cute their hair was. No pun intended, but that shows  how great these products are.


----------



## nappystorm

I have my first YT video posted. Whoo hoo!!  It's just a slide show though


----------



## faithVA

One of the benefits to going natural, is when I run across knuckle heads I have dated previously they don't recognize me  When he didn't recognize me immediately you should have seen me pick up the pace and get out of there.


----------



## choctaw

Raspberry said:


> * ugh I hate how people are watching it and thinking they know everything about black women and their hair. *T



it just goes on and on about wigs, weaves and perms ...


----------



## Curlykale

this war against hair products is not working, my kitchen needs a rest and this weekend I will NOT mix anything disappointing, which means I won't mix anything at all.


----------



## Embyra

halee_J said:


> Embrya There's so much going on there, I'm confused



halee_J I watched it more than once and im still confused


----------



## Embyra

My keracare goodies are here!!


----------



## Charlie555

I have got to stop twirling the hair at my nape.  Not sure how I picked up this habit.


----------



## PinkyRang

20 weeks post in a 26 week stretch and I am so in love with my new growth that I want to transition, but I'm not sure about going natural, sigh. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Raspberry said:


> *sigh* I managed to ignore that movie but lately I've been seeing random references to it around the internet... ugh I hate how people are watching it and thinking they know everything about black women and their hair. The fact tjat HBO is playing it again means it gets ratings...
> 
> ETA:  I just read this review for a product on another site erplexed



Then that hair must be beautiful indeed! *sarcasm*


----------



## Embyra

The Syntonics range looks good....


----------



## HanaKuroi

This is ridiculous. I want to wen, protein with curl junkie and dc. I don't know what order. The ridiculous part is that I just did terressentials 2 days ago. I think I am addicted to messing with my hair. My steamer is calling me too. All I want is a good movie, fluffy slippers, a warm robe and some hair shenanigans.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ms.tatiana

At the hospital waiting for my sister to give birth & all I can think about is going home & deep conditioning my hair & using my new products. I got it bad!


----------



## Raspberry

faithVA said:


> One of the benefits to going natural, is when I run across knuckle heads I have dated previously they don't recognize me  When he didn't recognize me immediately you should have seen me pick up the pace and get out of there.




I've experienced the same since getting a relaxer.. a lot of people don't recognize me right off so it's a nice way to avoid people who annoy me and K.I.M before I'm forced to speak


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm just gonna go ahead and put my review here for the Bee Mine deep conditioner because AfroDoll requested it. 

Last week I used it after a cassia treatment, So after rinsing out the cassia my hair was a bit rough feeling.
At first I was a bit nervous about using it after the cassia because of the lotion/milk like consistency it didn't think it would be heavy enough to condition my hair because I normally like heavy thick conditioners.

I applied it in sections, and I noticed it smelled so nice. The fragrance is really nice, it has a light fragrance. 
The conditioner had sooooo much slip. I was so surprised because the conditioner hasn't got any cones it. 
I left it in for about 30 mins and when I rinsed it out my hair felt soooo good.
I love the conditioner. My hair has been very well moisturised all week but I don't if it was the conditioner or the Hairveda whipped ends leave I used.

I wouldn't buy it just because I am currently not in to commercial products that way. I have my staple products and I am sticking too them. But it really is a great product it definitely does what it says on the tub.

I'll give my review of the hair milk and moisturiser when I use them.


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

I really liked Baba de Caracol.  It's very similar to Silicon Mix.  Overheard some girls talking about my hair yesterday in class....

They were saying how much they loved it!


----------



## SkySurfer

Am I being really paranoid in that I don't even wanna wear my twist extensions down, in case my hair rubs against my clothes?
I mean..my hair should be protected enough in the extensions right? oh well not taking chances lol...
SMH....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I think my hair is in love with aloe vera and glycerin..I was reading a thread about dry hair here and someone mentioned they used aloe vera juice and glycerin.My hair seems to stay moist now..I know its too early to tell if my iron will help my hair also stay moist..if my hair can stay moist my hair my grow or retain..It will still get relaxed next year though..


----------



## AfroDoll

melissa-bee said:


> I'm just gonna go ahead and put my review here for the Bee Mine deep conditioner because AfroDoll requested it.
> 
> Last week I used it after a cassia treatment, So after rinsing out the cassia my hair was a bit rough feeling.
> At first I was a bit nervous about using it after the cassia because of the lotion/milk like consistency it didn't think it would be heavy enough to condition my hair because I normally like heavy thick conditioners.
> 
> I applied it in sections, and I noticed it smelled so nice. The fragrance is really nice, it has a light fragrance.
> The conditioner had sooooo much slip. I was so surprised because the conditioner hasn't got any cones it.
> I left it in for about 30 mins and when I rinsed it out my hair felt soooo good.
> I love the conditioner. My hair has been very well moisturised all week but I don't if it was the conditioner or the Hairveda whipped ends leave I used.
> 
> I wouldn't buy it just because I am currently not in to commercial products that way. I have my staple products and I am sticking too them. But it really is a great product it definitely does what it says on the tub.
> 
> I'll give my review of the hair milk and moisturiser when I use them.





Thanks for the review melissa-bee. Cone-free, slip, moisturised hair  Sounds like a good condish, definitely going to try it.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

A dream of mine that I pray comes true one day will be being the feature hair of the month..hopefully it happens before my membership expires in a few years..


----------



## WhippedButterCreme

DO you think there's such a thing as doing 'too much for your hair'? like the opposite of not doing enough? That your hair may not like daily cowashes? And other things ladies do on the LHCF?


----------



## jovan787

I have the WORST hairline


----------



## bride91501

I cannot believe how big my hair is getting....took out my cornrows yesterday after not really paying attention to my hair for the last 2 months. Walked past the mirror and didn't recognize myself  Just the motivation I needed to keep PSing....looking forward to next November!


----------



## JJamiah

jovan787 said:


> I have the WORST hairline



jovan787 Nope I claimed that title already 

I go why did I get a mix of my mom and dads hair line all in one hair line. Like who does that


----------



## JJamiah

WhippedButterCreme said:


> DO you think there's such a thing as doing 'too much for your hair'? like the opposite of not doing enough? That your hair may not like daily cowashes? And other things ladies do on the LHCF?




Yes Mam! I do agree


----------



## JJamiah

So I woke up in the middle of the night and my cat was sleeping with her head on my pillow I laughed. rolled over and continued to sleep. I turned back around and she had her head up like me and the rest of her body still to the side but her face was to the ceiling. I was like mocking me huh,  Crazy but I find it flattering she knows how to lay down on my pillow LOL no paws or body just her head LOL


----------



## JeterCrazed

The idea that today is the last day for WEN pumpkin us creeping up the nape of my neck. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## bride91501

@GoddessMaker - you are so pretty! I wanna tell you that every time I see your "beat to the gods" avi pic


----------



## ms.tatiana

I made a b.marley bun & it looks super cute. I'm really trying to stick with buns because my edges have been filling in & I don't want to pull on them at all. Plus now I'm using less products & my hair seems to be growing. Finally getting happy about my hair I wanna be BSL so bad!


----------



## cocosweet

I have officially crossed over to the dark side. I bought some MN yesterday.  I need to figure out how to incorporate it into my sulfur mix.


----------



## choctaw

I mixed a box of instant henna with about 3/4 cup of conditioner and the result was a terra cotta colored cream with the consistency of cake frosting. It was very smooth and easy to apply, no drips, no mess. My palms and nails have terra cotta stains.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

cocosweet said:


> I have officially crossed over to the dark side. I bought some MN yesterday.  I need to figure out how to incorporate it into my sulfur mix.



cocosweet Well we can be on the dark side together. I bought some yesterday, too. Problem is, I mixed it with some melted coconut oil and the two are like oil & water. I let the coconut oil harden & they mixed fine. I'm going to add some sulfur to the mix. I may have to keep it cool so they can stay meshed (prob not a word) and just apply it like grease. 

How did you mix yours.


----------



## cocosweet

nakialovesshoes said:


> @cocosweet Well we can be on the dark side together. I bought some yesterday, too. Problem is, I mixed it with some melted coconut oil and the two are like oil & water. I let the coconut oil harden & they mixed fine. I'm going to add some sulfur to the mix. I may have to keep it cool so they can stay meshed (prob not a word) and just apply it like grease.
> 
> How did you mix yours.


I'm still trying to figure out what the ratio should be. I've got my sulfur mix with almond and castor oil that I was going to put it with.

I think letting your coconut oil mix stay cool is a good plan.

May the dark side lead us to our goals.


----------



## Lissa0821

I havent used my steamer in the past two weeks because I think it is on its last leg. One thing I have noticed is my hair is holding curls so much better and tighter.  I really like this change. I think I am going to start using it once a month because I have been over moisturizing my hair all this time.


----------



## jovan787

Lol JJamiah the front if my hairline is shaped like a capital V not to mention its thinning out from post partum shedding.  Can I have the title back...lol?


----------



## JJamiah

jovan787 said:


> Lol @JJamiah the front if my hairline is shaped like a capital V not to mention its thinning out from post partum shedding. Can I have the title back...lol?


 

 No no no jovan787

I have to send you a sneak pic of my hairline. 
IN the middle of my forehead it goes in, so the sides dip out then I have the w effect going. I WAS dead serious it is a COMBO of my Fathers hair line and my moms, you can kinda see in my avatar. 

They both gave me a Mutant hair line. LOL


----------



## jovan787

JJamiah after that explanation I think you can have the title...lmao


----------



## Embyra

Is it wrong of me when sunday arrives and the messy threads begin i start looking for snacks....


----------



## SuchaLady

Is there a such thing as getting your hair trimmed at an angle? Or has anyone ever had this done> I think the last little bit of hair that wasnt treated so kindly is finally reaching the tips of my hair and it's time to trim it away but if I get them trimmed just straight across then I will lose more length than I care to.


----------



## Drtondalia

choctaw   uhhh pics please


----------



## SheenaVee

I think straight hair suits me better. 
Lol but I luv my curls too much to even consider a relaxer. I think I'll just straighten a  teeny bit more often.


----------



## choctaw

Drtondalia said:


> choctaw   uhhh pics please



are you referring to the henna paste? I never thought to take a pix of paste ...


----------



## ms.tatiana

My B. Marley Bun


----------



## Drtondalia

choctaw said:


> are you referring to the henna paste? I never thought to take a pix of paste ...


 
I'm talking about your hair.....I wanna see how it turned out.


----------



## Embyra

I really HATE when i email a american hair company and ask them for distrubutors in LONDON and they say we have plenty and give me list for manchester Ireland wales like REALLY!!

WTF


----------



## MRJ1972

Just got a new sew in but i think its too much hair! Ugh!!


----------



## choctaw

Drtondalia said:


> I'm talking about your hair.....I wanna see how it turned out.



I never take pix of my hair ...  

but I should get some taken because people stare at my afro. The black hair has a reddish glow and the grey hairs are dark auburn. It looks cool in my mirror but it must look like fire in the sun


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

4 day twist out has had it lol. Time to get right


----------



## destine2grow

I really want my hair braided. I haven't been in the mood to do it. I also need to find a reasonable stylist. Then again I really don't want to sit to get it braid it. UGH.....


----------



## NikkiQ

I showed my coworkers my twists. 1 loved them b/c she does them for her daughter (african american); 1 said they were so soft and springy (caucasian); and 1 said they looked like turds (also caucasian)  

Yeah...won't be wearing my twists to work until they're longer.


----------



## Embyra

NikkiQ said:


> I showed my coworkers my twists. 1 loved them b/c she does them for her daughter (african american); 1 said they were so soft and springy (caucasian); and 1 said they looked like turds (also caucasian)
> 
> Yeah...won't be wearing my twists to work until they're longer.



WHAT!!! someone actually said to your face they look like turds!!my mouth is open wow


----------



## HauteHippie

Embyra said:


> I really HATE when i email a american hair company and ask them for distrubutors in LONDON and they say we have plenty and give me list for manchester Ireland wales like REALLY!!
> 
> WTF



Some of us are inexcusably awful at geography! And more 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## HauteHippie

NikkiQ said:


> I showed my coworkers my twists. 1 loved them b/c she does them for her daughter (african american); 1 said they were so soft and springy (caucasian); and 1 said they looked like turds (also caucasian)
> 
> Yeah...won't be wearing my twists to work until they're longer.



What. The. Hell? Some people don't know when to talk. Why would that be acceptable? Do you-- one monkey don't stop no show.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## faithVA

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];14590823]I showed my coworkers my twists. 1 loved them b/c she does them for her daughter (african american); 1 said they were so soft and springy (caucasian); and 1 said they looked like turds (also caucasian)
> 
> Yeah...won't be wearing my twists to work until they're longer.


 
Girl if you love your twists then rock your twists. If you wait until you think its a style no one will comment on you will rarely wear your hair out. There is always someone that has something to say. And the sooner you get them use to you doing you the sooner they will back off.

I've been at my job for 2.5 years and been wearing my hair in whatever style for 2+ years and some of them still act simple and try to say something to me. They get the side eye and if they keep talking they get a whole lot of faith. Ok I'm done venting


----------



## Meemee6223

I have a ceramic flat iron that goes from temp 1-20 and 20 is 400°. Today I used it on like 2 which made my hair more manageable without much heat. Do ya'll think that would be ok on my hair once a week? I am 11 weeks post.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## NikkiQ

In my building, the whyte folks aren't used to seeing natural hair. There's 1 other lady in the building that is natural and she wears wigs as much as I do. The last few times I wore it out, of course they had to touch it, asked how did I make it "do that" and of course told me I need to do something with my hair. Its frustrating as all hell to feel like if you wear your real hair around there, they act like you've turned into a purple hippo and look at you like you're insane. Just wait for 2012 close minded little people...you're in for a rude awakening.


----------



## choctaw

NikkiQ said:


> I showed my coworkers my twists. 1 loved them b/c she does them for her daughter (african american); 1 said they were so soft and springy (caucasian); and 1 said they looked like turds (also caucasian)
> 
> Yeah...won't be wearing my twists to work until they're longer.



NikkiQ,

Sounds like one of your co-workers has a serious anal fixation ... 

You wear your twists, baby gurl ... and if y'all do secret santa, make sure that ***** gets a roll of dat ruff *** recycled brown toilet paper with a note that says "the gift that keeps on giving"


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

So I have dived into the higher or pricer items for my head but I don't know if I should.I will see how this Ms Jessies stuff will manage but I want to try the Alma Olive Oil Butter to see if its all the hype of keeping moisture in bc moisturizing and sealing 2 times a day isn't the business for me..


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

I need to wash my hair...but I am trying to hold out til the weekend. (*_*)


----------



## Embyra

up bright and early to receive my hooded dryer it feels like christmas morning!!!


----------



## Meritamen

Doing a quick deep conditioning treatment with Redken All Soft Heavy Cream in hopes that my hair will become normal again after being dried to a crisp thanks to Giovanni Direct Leave-In.

ETA: My hair feels so much better now. Washed out the Heavy Cream and applied a little of the Redken Heat Glide thermal protectant before lightly blow drying my hair. It feels much softer and moisturized now. I'm either going to throw that Giovanni leave-in in the trash or give it to a friend.


----------



## Geminigirl

oh NM I feel like a backstabber lol.


----------



## Ebony Majesty

I think my hair care obsession is back... considering making youtube videos again. It has been a while!

Can't wait for my steamer to be delivered!


----------



## Ebony Majesty

Geminigirl you're not a backstabber, just sharing what you have observed. I'm sure if you have noticed it, the others have too... just saying


----------



## -PYT

NikkiQ Girl you better rock your hair. This is one if the first times you wear it out and a couple comments make you want to hide it again? PLEASE. They would be so sick of me flaunting my hair they wouldn't have ish else to say. Be confident, your hair is beautiful. If you put your hair away, they win. Think of it that way lol


----------



## hair4romheaven

I wish there was ONE thread for:
Show me your hair straight  & the steps, products, tech.you took to get there.


----------



## Evolving78

i bought some bigger rollers today, as well as the Aphogee Keratin Green Tea spray and Keracare Essential Oil.  i used to love that oil back in the day.  i put some on my ends today to help seal the moisture in when i set my hair.


----------



## Meritamen

Ebony Majesty said:


> I think my hair care obsession is back... considering making youtube videos again. It has been a while!
> 
> Can't wait for my steamer to be delivered!


Ebony Majesty what's your youtube page? I'm always looking for new channels to watch.


----------



## Ebony Majesty

Ravengirl it's http://www.youtube.com/theebonymajesty
I haven't updated in 3 years though  *hangs head down in shame* Do you have a channel?


----------



## Meritamen

Ebony Majesty said:


> @Ravengirl it's http://www.youtube.com/theebonymajesty
> I haven't updated in 3 years though  *hangs head down in shame* Do you have a channel?


Nope, not yet. I just watch vids so far. I may start to do videos with my friend about hair and stuff but I'm really shy.


----------



## Ebony Majesty

Ravengirl so am I lol. You'll get used to it, and if you have your friend there too, that's even better


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

NikkiQ said:


> I showed my coworkers my twists. 1 loved them b/c she does them for her daughter (african american); 1 said they were so soft and springy (caucasian); and 1 said they looked like turds (also caucasian)
> 
> Yeah...won't be wearing my twists to work until they're longer.


 
 People have gotten so bold about the things that they say lately.  You are so pretty and I can't imagine any way you wear your hair looks like turds.  

Sometimes people make comments about my hair that are not cool at all.  I just shake those haters off and keep wearing it because I think it's beautiful.  Own your beauty hun!  Rock your hair when you are ready but please don't let ignorant people keep you from enjoying your coils.


----------



## faithVA

PinkGirlFluff said:


> People have gotten so bold about the things that they say lately. You are so pretty and I can't imagine any way you wear your hair looks like turds.
> 
> Sometimes people make comments about my hair that are not cool at all. I just shake those haters off and keep wearing it because I think it's beautiful. Own your beauty hun! Rock your hair when you are ready but please don't let ignorant people keep you from enjoying your coils.


 
I absolutely agree. People will make comments to you until that have you all boxed in. I think you should wear it like that two more weeks just to let them know you are about you and your happiness and not theirs. 

Yeah I'm venting again.   Woosah


----------



## faithVA

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];14590993]In my building, the whyte folks aren't used to seeing natural hair. There's 1 other lady in the building that is natural and she wears wigs as much as I do. The last few times I wore it out, of course they had to touch it, asked how did I make it "do that" and of course told me I need to do something with my hair. Its frustrating as all hell to feel like if you wear your real hair around there, they act like you've turned into a purple hippo and look at you like you're insane. Just wait for 2012 close minded little people...you're in for a rude awakening.


 
I didn't see this post. I like this attitude better. Hopefully 2012 will help you get passed their foolishness. When people want to be comfortable they want to make you feel uncomfortable so that you can change. But I am of the mindset that I want to be comfortable so I think they should change.


----------



## leiah

I just cut off like 2 inches 
It feels really good now to have fresh ends but I was so close to waist!


----------



## fatimablush

this butchered hair cut is looking awful.
i have to start wearing wigs until my hair appointment which is...the end of the month. i should have the money by then..working part time. you know how it is.


----------



## JJamiah

PinkGirlFluff said:


> People have gotten so bold about the things that they say lately. You are so pretty and I can't imagine any way you wear your hair looks like turds.
> 
> Sometimes people make comments about my hair that are not cool at all. I just shake those haters off and keep wearing it because I think it's beautiful. Own your beauty hun! Rock your hair when you are ready but please don't let ignorant people keep you from enjoying your coils.


 

R U KIDDING ME. TURD! 

I'd go what cream do you use under your eyes " it is swollen and you have creases in it" don't use that cream anymore (women get pissed)


----------



## divachyk

Hey All  nothing really to add. Just dropping by as I haven't visited much as of late. Hoping everyone is doing great!


----------



## Geminigirl

Just found a video on YouTube. I BC'd on 6/22/09 I forgot and now I know! I could have sworn I've been natural for four years. Now I don't feel so bad about my growth. 
On another note I wish I could blink these braids out of my head they are too much.

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## BreeNique

I've become a couponer, and I'm proud.
not extreme, but let's just say I don't "believe" in full price anymore.




hair love: on Monday i did a GREAT DC w/ Main and Tail, Kenra, the works!!...then i slept with my hair out/ didn't do anything to it, and it  just...didn't. it didnt. so last night i wet it really well and went to bed with a plastic cap on my hair, hopefully it'll behave today.

i tried the DC method with the sprush/ brush (like how you would relax), and i loooove it.


that is all. for now.


----------



## Embyra

FOUR HOUR detangling session after using devil keracare natural textures cleansing cream im FURIOUS!!!


----------



## Evolving78

i gotta get me a big silk scarf for the winter.  the only type of PS i might do is some pinups in the back with some curls in the front.


----------



## kandake

I love my hair.  I really do.  I'm so glad I found hair forums and youtube.  It's made my natural hair journey so easy.  I would have never considered it without all the ladies who share and contribute via the internet.


----------



## Geminigirl

Ebony Majesty said:


> Geminigirl you're not a backstabber, just sharing what you have observed. I'm sure if you have noticed it, the others have too... just saying



Ebony Majesty

I just felt kinda bad cause I do like her but I'm just confused if that's genetic. And I'd hate for her to run across a post and it hurt her feelings,  so I'll just keep my confusion to myself. AHH Well. thanks.


----------



## prospurr4

leiah said:


> I just cut off like 2 inches
> It feels really good now to have fresh ends but I was so close to waist!


 

leiah...I can really identify with this.  

I cut off about 2 inches in October.  But I am still expecting to reach waist by year end; I hope you do too!


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I thought I would feel good about someone saying that she was jealous of my hair but I don't.  I want her to love her hair the way that I love mine.  If I could give that feeling of love to every woman I know I'd feel amazing!

Last night I spend hours detangling my fro because I just slept on it bare for two days, the ultimate no no.  Even worse is that I chopped onions without gloves on so my fingers will smell like funk for a few days and so will my hair.  Oh well.

On a happy note the other day I woke up to my husband sleeping with his hand in my hair.


----------



## JFemme

Its finally growing outta the teenie weenie afro stage...

So cute...lol


----------



## ms.tatiana

Used Water, Tree Tea Oil, & Nouveau Moisturizing Finishing Lotion last night and my hair curled up & I liked it... It needs to get a little bigger tho, but still thought it was cute & I have made a lot of progress


----------



## Spongebob

Looking at black women's hair, the majority of us will have average length hair. not short, not long either, kind of in between (APL) if you like.

The minority of us has long hair (e.g. waist length and beyond)

considering the fact that waist length hair can be achieved from scratch in less 5 years, why is it that most of us do NOT have this length of hair? I'm talking black women in general, not the members of this forum (as we are specially focused on our hair).

Many of us want long hair, and many of us will not CUT unless we have to. So that leaves me wondering, if it's not cutting that prevents us from having long hair, then what was it? 

I'm 23, I've been growing my hair for 23 years. At age 21 I was a little past shoulder length hair and I decided to shave it all of off because I had texlaxed and realised what I had done. At this age I could have reached waist length hair 4 times, shaving it off everytime I reach it! Forget 4 times, have I even once achieved this length? No!where am I? armpit length. and that's only my longest hair (bottom back), after 2 strenuous years of taking care of my hair, and not cutting it once! do you get my drift?

so, sorry for the long post but my question is really Why do most of us NOT have long hair?


----------



## LuvlyRain3

For a split second I contemplated being a  blow dried natural.


----------



## Skiggle

LuvlyRain3 what stopped you, if I may ask?


----------



## Nix08

I'm so proud of me - I asked for a free sample instead of buying something new


----------



## kittenz

Spongebob said:


> Looking at black women's hair, the majority of us will have average length hair. not short, not long either, kind of in between (APL) if you like.
> 
> The minority of us has long hair (e.g. waist length and beyond)
> 
> considering the fact that waist length hair can be achieved from scratch in less 5 years, why is it that most of us do NOT have this length of hair? I'm talking black women in general, not the members of this forum (as we are specially focused on our hair).
> 
> Many of us want long hair, and many of us will not CUT unless we have to. So that leaves me wondering, if it's not cutting that prevents us from having long hair, then what was it?
> 
> I'm 23, I've been growing my hair for 23 years. At age 21 I was a little past shoulder length hair and I decided to shave it all of off because I had texlaxed and realised what I had done. At this age I could have reached waist length hair 4 times, shaving it off everytime I reach it! Forget 4 times, have I even once achieved this length? No!where am I? armpit length. and that's only my longest hair (bottom back), after 2 strenuous years of taking care of my hair, and not cutting it once! do you get my drift?
> 
> so, sorry for the long post but my question is really Why do most of us NOT have long hair?


Was this rhetorical?  I'll answer anyway....

Because most of us have to work really hard to retain our hair unlike others that grow hair and retain the length effortlessly. Most women IRL don't want to work that hard or don't know they can work towards longer hair. The knowledge on this board is not common knowledge or practice so we have uncommon results.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Skiggle idk. I definitely love the  ease of blow dried hair and I know it would definitely help with ssks. I guess the risk of permanently altering my texture keeps me from doing it.


----------



## PureSilver

Here wishing my hair would grow to  BSL over night and i mean waking up tomorrow morning with BSL unstretched hair


----------



## Raspberry

Spongebob said:


> Looking at black women's hair, the majority of us will have average length hair. not short, not long either, kind of in between (APL) if you like.
> 
> The minority of us has long hair (e.g. waist length and beyond)
> 
> considering the fact that waist length hair can be achieved from scratch in less 5 years, why is it that most of us do NOT have this length of hair? I'm talking black women in general, not the members of this forum (as we are specially focused on our hair).
> 
> Many of us want long hair, and many of us will not CUT unless we have to. So that leaves me wondering, if it's not cutting that prevents us from having long hair, then what was it?
> 
> I'm 23, I've been growing my hair for 23 years. At age 21 I was a little past shoulder length hair and I decided to shave it all of off because I had texlaxed and realised what I had done. At this age I could have reached waist length hair 4 times, shaving it off everytime I reach it! Forget 4 times, have I even once achieved this length? No!where am I? armpit length. and that's only my longest hair (bottom back), after 2 strenuous years of taking care of my hair, and not cutting it once! do you get my drift?
> 
> so, sorry for the long post but my question is really Why do most of us NOT have long hair?



Hmm... Many women of all races have a hard time making it to WL due to genetic terminal length.  I think it would be more reasonable to ask why most black women aren't at least APL..


----------



## LovelyNaps26

i lost my satin bonnet. i've looked everywhere but i think the boogie man took it. 

it's sad it takes a hair slump for me to me on point with my vitamin/supplement/nutrition game. 

my hair is moisturized, soft and supple. i love baggying. why oh why did i forsake thee after APL? i think it can keep up protective styling and baggy 3xs a week i'll be swing MBL tresses by valentine's day


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow!  I added Biotin to my Hairfinity last week and noticed growth in a couple of days!  Might I be back to my pre-setback length by my birthday???  I'll even take the end of the month.




Spongebob said:


> Looking at black women's hair, the majority of us will have average length hair. not short, not long either, kind of in between (APL) if you like.
> 
> The minority of us has long hair (e.g. waist length and beyond)
> 
> considering the fact that waist length hair can be achieved from scratch in less 5 years, why is it that most of us do NOT have this length of hair? I'm talking black women in general, not the members of this forum (as we are specially focused on our hair).
> 
> Many of us want long hair, and many of us will not CUT unless we have to. So that leaves me wondering, if it's not cutting that prevents us from having long hair, then what was it?
> Why do most of us NOT have long hair?



Spongebob, From what I've seen, many BW do not know what their hair needs and/or for whatever reason don't put in the time to find out.  Hair is always growing, it's retention that seems to elude a lot of BW.  One BW I know, desperately wants long hair and is frustrated at being 'stuck' at SL.  I know she's not doing simple things that could help her grow and retain length like DC-ing, taking vitamins, watching how much heat she's using or keeping her hair moisturized and when I suggested some of these things she immediately said she was too busy.erplexed  What can I say?  I tried.


----------



## HauteHippie

I have a full-weave... and I miss my hair now.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## halee_J

Yep, I think it's time for another dusting.


----------



## -PYT

I've never seen so many pregnancy tickers at one time...what's in the water?!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

cowashed tonight.  Wen fig never fails to have my scalp tangling (tingling )  

I am going to try a braidout which i've not done in ages.  i always wear my hair in a twistout.  We will see how that turns out tomorrow


----------



## Napp

im so upset that ive been going to 2 different local bss for a week asking them specifically to order the products i wanted and they still dont have it. one lady was like i dont even know what you were asking for. I said it specifically! now they are getting tired of me! *sucks teef* this is why i like online shopping.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

HauteHippie said:


> I have a full-weave... and I miss my hair now.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


 
This is one of the reasons why i've not had braids in probably over 10 years.


----------



## Embyra

SIGH washed hair last night and having a bad hair day you know when day ONE is a bad hairday its downhill from here smmfh


----------



## ms.tatiana

Just got my new 90 bottle of Nixon in the mail, there wasn't a lot of pills cracked. Took one with breakfast hopefully this bottle gets me to BSL by the end of December


----------



## havilland

I'm hiding my hair til I FINALLY hit bsl.

I'm putting her away until she acts right! 


Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## nappystorm

*waits for it*

ETA: Didn't have to wait long


----------



## Softerlove

nappystorm said:


> *waits for it*









I'm waiting too 

From MyTouch 4G...On which animated Gifs may not be seen


----------



## kittenz

My armpit's connected to my neckbone....


----------



## shasha8685

^^^


----------



## faithVA

Poor thing! I just don't understand though. If you lurk on this site for a month or two you can predict how a threads going to go. It seems so obvious. Or is it just me?


----------



## PPGbubbles

oh how I love this thread....


----------



## nappystorm

Whoo, I am over here crying.


----------



## Spongebob

very random I know but

looking at people, sometimes I think it's not length, but quality and style that make hair to die for 

example 

look at that hair, it's barely arm pit length but it's just so beautiful! *drools away*


----------



## kittenz

@faithVA it's not just you... that was aking for it. Testing the waters maybe, seeing if we'll go for the okie doke.

NVM, it's obviously a joke


----------



## PPGbubbles

Oh, I totally forgot why I came here lol. I have e-ADD

but I just discovered Biosilk and I love it. I went to sally's to replenish my gvp CHI serum and accidentally got GVP Biosilk. Can I just day that stuff is Amazing! Made my flat iron job so smooth and silky. I had little to no reversion after vigourous activity.

 I think I have found a new staple for straightening my hair.


----------



## faithVA

Spongebob said:


> very random I know but
> 
> looking at people, sometimes I think it's not length, but quality and style that make hair to die for
> 
> example
> 
> look at that hair, it's barely arm pit length but it's just so beautiful! *drools away*


 
I have found that I like thick hair. And it needs to look healthy and full. And I love waves and curls. Without those things I don't care how long your hair is. I don't find it exciting. But thick, curly, full hair  Love It, Love It


----------



## faithVA

kittenz said:


> @faithVA it's not just you... that was aking for it. Testing the waters maybe, seeing if we'll go for the okie doke.
> 
> NVM, it's obviously a joke


 
I love the threads that say I've been lurking for 3 years and this is my first post. And then they post something that you know is going to set the board off. Um, yeah, you needed to read while you were lurking. I've been here 1 year, and this board is like a water filled with piranha. It looks all calm and still. Go head and put that bloody toe in  We can't save you boo boo. We just can't 

But yeah this might be a joke. I see insinuations.


----------



## Evolving78

i remember growing my hair out with out really doing any protective styles in the winter when i was relaxed.  i would get it done and wrap my hair up with my satin scarf, comb it out and that was it.  i would moisturize and seal all of the time with Biostrand products.  they are full of protein, but i think my hair needed it back then.  it was so damaged from over and under processing, color, heat damage.  those products turned my hair around.  i used them for 6 months.  but i am going to try Aphogee leave-in.  wonder if there is something i can use that is like Phorme'?  i used to love that stuff.  i may just have to order it again one of these days.


----------



## Spongebob

faithVA said:


> I have found that I like thick hair. And it needs to look healthy and full. And I love waves and curls. Without those things I don't care how long your hair is. I don't find it exciting. But thick, curly, full hair  Love It, Love It



absolutely, alot of people will agree with you on that, thick lovely waves are just gorgeous. my hair's too thin. i noticed coarser hair makes thicker and fuller hair when straightened.


----------



## kittenz

Sometimes I think it'll be easier for me to get to my goal if I start at the bottom and work my way up.

I'll be moisturizing and sealing my toes tonight.  Hopefully I'll be knee length in 2012....


----------



## faithVA

kittenz said:


> Sometimes I think it'll be easier for me to get to my goal if I start at the bottom and work my way up.
> 
> I'll be moisturizing and sealing my toes tonight. Hopefully I'll be knee length in 2012....


 
Wow, I like it. Does it really work. What are you sealing your toes with?

No wonder my hair is just neck length. I've been putting Vicks Vapor rub on my neck and my hair has just been staying right there.


----------



## Evolving78

i will not be ordering something that is going to cost me $7 in shipping when i only live 10mins away from their headquarters.  i am going to see if i can go and just purchase it from there.


----------



## faithVA

ahhhh, Will this get even more interesting? Only time will tell. Come on Sunday.


----------



## Evolving78

i found a salon that carries it that's not far from my home.  i will get some tomorrow.  i could get it this evening but it is too cold out.


----------



## Meritamen

faithVA said:


> I love the threads that say I've been lurking for 3 years and this is my first post. And then they post something that you know is going to set the board off. Um, yeah, you needed to read while you were lurking. I've been here 1 year, and this board is like a water filled with piranha. It looks all calm and still. Go head and put that bloody toe in  We can't save you boo boo. We just can't
> 
> But yeah this might be a joke. I see insinuations.


You have me giggling over here like a dang fool with this post but it's so true. I don't know what is worse when the newbies do it or the vets.


----------



## kittenz

faithVA I'll be sealing with virgin unicorn sebum mixed with the oil of newt.


----------



## Embyra

faithVA said:


> ahhhh, Will this get even more interesting? Only time will tell. Come on Sunday.



damnit!!!! is there forum gossip im missing?


----------



## Embyra

Yeah um when i say i have high density hair thats exactly what i mean.... im seeing people get MONTHS worth of use with kccc from a 8oz jar um 8oz of gel last me 2-3 uses tops


----------



## adamson

Embyra said:


> Yeah um when i say i have high density hair thats exactly what i mean.... im seeing people get MONTHS worth of use with kccc from a 8oz jar um 8oz of gel last me 2-3 uses tops



^^ same!
I could never shingle my hair w/gel multiple times a week because I would run out of gel too quickly 


I'm starting to bun. Usually I twist my hair and make a bun, but I'm just going to make the bun w/out twists now. Mostly because I have to wash my hair frequently enough to make twists and detangling a nuisance. I need full access to my scalp, too.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I think I'm going to chop off another few inches this weekend. I will be back to shoulder or shorter but I think it's the right thing to do.


----------



## wannabelong

I'm really excited about my progress.  I started off above ear length in Nov. 2007 and now I'm BSB.  I need to update my siggy.


----------



## charislibra

After sitting in the waiting room, I realized that LHCF is the 1%. Some young woman called herself having a ninja bun, but it the hair barley curled into a bun. So many flyaways, broken hairs, splits and everything...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Oh how I it felt weird to not run into the asian bss today and being forced to go to sallys.Not bad though.I was going to hold out and bun with my phony bun until Jan 12' but I think since I bought my braid spray today Im going to go ahead and cornrow my hair this weekend and back to wigs..


----------



## ms.tatiana

This is my new hair regimen I'm trying starting tonight... 

Shampoo: Head & Shoulders 2 in 1-Once a week

Protein Treatments: Nexxus Emergencee & ORS Mayonnaise; might start back adding an egg with no heat-Every other week. 

Moisture Treatments: Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner-Every week.

Use water, oil, & moisturizers: Water, Olive oil, Tea Tree oil, Peppermint oil, & Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Finishing Lotion- Every week. 

Vitamins: Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex- 1 a day.

Wear protective styles: Weaves, buns, braids, and half wigs-Every day.


----------



## Raspberry

charislibra said:


> *After sitting in the waiting room, I realized that LHCF is the 1%.* Some young woman called herself having a ninja bun, but it the hair barley curled into a bun. So many flyaways, broken hairs, splits and everything...


 It really is though...


----------



## Miss AJ

Someone made fun of me because I read and post on hair care forums.  Yea, laugh all you want... when you leave here, your hair will be the SAME length it was when you got here, mine will be grazing APL when I leave.


----------



## Evolving78

i'm still sitting here with a plastic bag on my head. i need to run out to the stores. i need to get my spray and a big scarf.  i also need to buy my baby another hat for the 4th time. i really wish someone would do my hair for me.  i could just go to the salon to have them roll it for me, but i don't feel like giving them my money.  i need to put some gas in my car for tomorrow too and put some air in my tires.


----------



## Rocky91

2 days with my hair out of this weave and i'm already over it.....i think i'll do yarn twists.
I actually dislike protective styling, but I just don't have any time to commit to styling my hair in out styles this semester. like all i can think of when rollersetting or whatever is how i could be studying or working on one of my side hustles...


----------



## Evolving78

i couldn't find the red magnetic rollers to save my life.  so i had to get the tan ones.  i thought i was going to have purple and red rollers like everyone else.


----------



## Kurlee

loving protective styling.  gotta get to waist length


----------



## Adonia1987

I need to log off LHCF(or any hair forum) because it makes me want to do my hair and buy products. Problem is, I have a sew in right now...so, yeah...I *REALLY *need to stick to my sew in challenge.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Why am I so excited to get home and cut?  Only a few more hours to go


----------



## Embyra

adamson said:


> ^^ same!
> I could never shingle my hair w/gel multiple times a week because I would run out of gel too quickly
> 
> 
> I'm starting to bun. Usually I twist my hair and make a bun, but I'm just going to make the bun w/out twists now. Mostly because I have to wash my hair frequently enough to make twists and detangling a nuisance. I need full access to my scalp, too.



adamsonPHEW lool glad its not just me!!im trying to stick to doing my hair once a week another reason why i use cheap gels


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

Finally washing my hair...after two weeks of nastiness.


----------



## naturalagain2

OMG i finally flatiron my hair myself and did a great job! it has so much body and bounce! I can now do any hairstyle I want without depending on a hairstylist especially to straighten! Only thing I don't know how to do myself is trim........don't think I want to take a chance with that just now.


----------



## Embyra

wow that cleansing cream shampoo from keracare ****ed my hair up its so dry!!! i cant wait to do a nice prepoo and deep condition with coconut milk!!!


----------



## BreeNique

<3 so many random hair thoughts!

-tomorrow morning (well, this morning) I'm going with a friend to get our hair done. we're getting Dominican blow-outs at a salon i can't STAND. Anyway, I decided to wash my own hair now/ tonight, and put a DC in it, so they can rinse it out for me tomorrow. That way, i won't have to pay the extra $10 for a DC under a heat cap, and i won't have to lug my own products with me, or suffer their sulfate-laced products. i'll just show up with my plastic cap under my head scarf under my hat, and make it happen, cap'n! i haven't been to this salon since June, they use too much heat and are generally unfriendly and always try to take some scissors to my head. AND i'll be taking my own wide-tooth comb! AND WHAT?!? <3


-ssk's are getting to me...some nights i fall asleep without tying up my hair, so it's more susceptible to such knots and tangles. boo.

-been trying to treat my hair right. it's getting colder, so it's gonna be twist-outs with my ends tucked in (PS-ing!) into french rolls, and top knots a few days after the twist-outs, with some nice coconut oil to seal it in the morning and at night!! gotta stay safe in this MA winter!

-overall, my hair has been having its ups and downs. my cowashes have been so-so, and i'm really just focused on using what I have left to the best of my abilities! Kenra is almost gone, it lasted about 3/4 of a year to a year, so can't complain about that.

-i want my hair to be BSL already! I give myself until August 2012 for it to be BSL, and March 28, 2012 for it to reach a healthy/ undeniable APL. I feel that once i'm at BSL, i'll chill out. it's my ultimate goal/ my medium-term goal 

short term: APL
medium term (i'm satisfied): BSL to MBL
longterm/ life-long goal: WL

to be honest, i feel like after MBL, i'll get "bleh" and just...stop. so, let's work with what's working!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Put some ecostyler custard on my edges and guess what?

It curled!!! Guess that can happen when you don't slick them down everyday 

And my hair is so short and silky in the wack patch these twists keep falling out and  I have to redo them. I've only had th a week!


----------



## Evolving78

i finally rolled my hair last night.  i slept in them to air dry.  i'm excited to see how this set turns out.  i used really big rollers in the center.  those plastic clips suck. i'm mad i spent $4 on at crap.


----------



## NikkiQ

Gonna take my twists out today or tomorrow and hopefully they'll be pretty stretched for the work week and I DARE someone tell me I don't look good


----------



## Evolving78

might be going out tonight with my man.  his friends will be there. i haven't seen his best friend in a long time, so i know he is going to be judging me.  my hair turned out nice.  it looks more feathered than curled. i gotta find something to wear cute. i gotta be on point tonight.

my mother told me today that it doesn't take me as much time to do my hair now that i am relaxed.  she stated it seemed like i was always doing something to my hair when i was natural.  well she is right.  i had to constantly keep my hands in my hair to avoid it from tangling and getting knots.  i couldn't do my wash and gos anymore.  my locs were easy too.   loose natural hair for me was a lot of work.  i don't see myself going back anytime soon.


----------



## BreeNique

So, not getting my hair done today. actually happy about that! i think i'll flat iron it for the week, maybe. but for now, sitting with DC on my head, lookin' cute. <3


----------



## HanaKuroi

Slicking my edges is not for me. My edges broke off. I was wearing puffs/puff ponytails and I wanted that smooth look. I didn't want to look like a fuzzy toddler head. I would slick and then add those evil black elastic headbands. I think the kind that are anti- slip are especially evil. They have that rubber inside.   I didn't let it get out of hand though. I used Weleda Rosemary hair oil and Jbco and I see a huge improvement. It has been a month and I have baby hairs back and getting thicker.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

I don't feel like doing my hair for the family Sunday dinner.


----------



## Raspberry

Yall talk about JBCO so much, I have to try it.. how does it differ from regular castor oil? Is it for scalp or hair?


----------



## Mische

How do you guys detangle your flexirod sets? I've given myself a whole new head of ssks with my latest adventure, and I have no idea how I'm going to wash my hair with it all coiled up like this. I finger detangle a section and when I let go it coils back up on itself. This is a mess!


----------



## HanaKuroi

Mische You need to do an oil rinse or chicoro's pre poo with aloe Vera oil and conditioner. Let it sit on your hair for a few hours before you try to finger detangle, or shower detangle. 

Try searching for chicoro's pre poo. Do you have any Aubrey organics?

ETA: Don't use shampoo.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

Can someone help Mische? I am not as knowledgeable as some.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm cutting my hair. There's no way around it. It's getting longer but my ends look atrocious and I have no clue why. Funny thing is when I was flat ironing weekly my ends were never thin like this. Now that I went on this airdry spree look what happens.  There is no sense in holding on to stringy ends. I may get a sew in instead if I can afford it to see if my hair looks any better after about 6 months. I am just so annoyed. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

Dear sweet baby geezus. Tonight's detangling session was the pits.  

Good thing I had a Narnia movie was playing to keep me entertained


----------



## Ebony Majesty

looking forward to washing my hair today


----------



## halee_J

Lawd, why did I wear my hair open yesterday? Trying to be cute  I now have a huge ball to detangle.


----------



## Evolving78

my man was really diggin my look last night! but everybody was treating me like i was too dressed up.  i always dress like this.  i didn't think to come over with jeans and tee shirt?  one guy kept staring at me and called me bourgeoisie and said i looked like Lil Kim. (i don't get mad about that because i know it is referenced to the old Kim) i really liked how my hair turned out yesterday.  but the wind kinda had it's way with it earlier, so i had to bump it with the flat iron.  i hate i had to use heat.  i wrapped my hair last night.  i should have made some pin curls.


----------



## Mische

HanaKuroi said:


> @Mische You need to do an oil rinse or chicoro's pre poo with aloe Vera oil and conditioner. Let it sit on your hair for a few hours before you try to finger detangle, or shower detangle.
> 
> Try searching for chicoro's pre poo. Do you have any Aubrey organics?
> 
> ETA: Don't use shampoo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


HanaKuroi thanks so much for your reply! While I don't have any AO conditioners, my Shescentit Avocado has a lot of slip. Maybe this will help. My last resort is to take the flat iron to it.


----------



## ms.tatiana

My hair is way to thick for me & I hate that I can't do it myself. I flat ironed it and it doesn't lay flat like when I go to the shop ughh, hues I can look on YouTube for videos of different buns then


----------



## melissa-bee

This no combing/brushing thing is a breeze.


----------



## Ronnieaj

So I've had this old jar of Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade that I almost never used because it was so grainy.  Last night I liquified and re-solidified the whole thing, so now it's nice and creamy, and I must say it is the BOMB.COM in terms of laying down my edges !  I am loving this for my buns .


----------



## NikkiQ

Day 3 of my twist out is going well and I LOVE it!!! I've gotten a few looks at work already, but who gives a flyin you-know-what. It's starting to get a bit fuzzy though so I may end up rockin a twist out puff or bun for the rest of the week.


----------



## SuchaLady

I have decided to only trim my ends and not cut to even out breakage. I am going to let it grow out. I was so frustrated the other night I just wanted to get it chopped off. Evening out my hair to the shortest piece of breakage is silly. I would be cutting of major inches. Yall wont see any pics of my hair anytime soon. Lol yeah it's BSL but with crappy ends.


----------



## shasha8685

I learned a big lesson about actually taking time to detangle my hair.

Huge *** knots are no fun for anyone.....


----------



## KimPossibli

I need a new spray bottle..  to apply my homemade braid spray..


----------



## Charla

^^^^I'm along those same lines!  I came in here to type I need a recipe for a homemade braid spray!  Itgirl do you mind sharing?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Kn0ttyByNatur3 said:


> Dear sweet baby geezus. Tonight's detangling session was the pits.
> 
> Good thing I had a Narnia movie was playing to keep me entertained



LMBOOOOO! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Augh...learning from this thread that air dried hair doesn't show true length like flat ironed hair.  I don't like flat ironing my hair.  

First 10 months of non protective styles with no progress .... 

Last 8 months of PS'ing at 100% with amazing retention....

I just wasted 10 months of my hair journey.... 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Curlykale

Ronnieaj said:


> So I've had this old jar of Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade that I almost never used because it was so grainy.  Last night I liquified and re-solidified the whole thing, so now it's nice and creamy, and I must say it is the BOMB.COM in terms of laying down my edges !  I am loving this for my buns .



@Ronnieaj don't ask me where I read this as I have no idea  but a cool thing I discovered is that apparently when you melt your butters AND solidify them quickly in the freezer, the graininess disappears. The quick solidification seems to be the trick.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I finally used a SF poo. Yeah, I'm late. I realize I can't prepoo with my oils before using it but my hair felt awesome. The only downside was the shedding and breakage. I had my hair in braids last week and didn't M&S like I was supposed to do


----------



## Curlykale

life is much easier for me without protein. apart from AO GPB, dear protein in any form, today it's over, forever.


----------



## KimPossibli

Charla said:


> ^^^^I'm along those same lines! I came in here to type I need a recipe for a homemade braid spray! @Itgirl do you mind sharing?


 
@ Charla

I'm doing a moisturising braid spray

Its 
Water 
Glycerin
Oil
my proportions are at home so no specifics


----------



## kittenz

I'm glad I straightend my hair. But I'm even happier it's reverting. It keeps getting bigger and bigger. 

I liked my combo of oils and butter I used, made my hair feel silky and not oily. (CO + Shea Butter + Oil blend) sounds like a lot but it worked. 

I probably can't get away with this big puff ball tomorrow, what to do, what to do....

I should start a BC pact for Black Friday (new moon). Anyone interested


----------



## kittenz

Ms. Tiki i tried my 1st SF shampoo and didn't like it.  What brand did you try?  I tried the coconut milk one by Organix and it was hard, I like creamy poos with thick lather and it was just hard.  Is this normal for SF poos?


----------



## kandiekj100

A week and two days have passed and I'm still rocking the same rollerset. I can't believe I've made it this far. My usual itchiness did begin around day 4 and day 5 was a beast, but I was determined to make it at least a week. I preferred to make it to two weeks, but I just don't know if I have it in me, which is such a shame b/c my hair still looks good. I'm just not beginning to see a little frizz my roots. 

I think I will be making my way to Sallys for some rollers with the snaps to see if I can't duplicate the salon quality results at home. B/c I certainly cannot do it with those darn duck bill clips, sans snaps.


----------



## NJoy

Ugh, my ends are looking dry.


----------



## kandiekj100

OK, so I just rollerset my hair and I'm under the dryer. The rolling process seemed to go better since I have the magnetic rollers with the snaps. However, I'm not confident I'll be able to get away with solely rollersetting my hair. I still may need to hit it with the flatiron. Well, at least I'll be skipping the blowdryer step that the salons do. Praying my hair turns out decent.


----------



## winona

My hair is in 8 very ugly cornrows but it is happy and conditioned  Under a pixie I go for tomorrow


----------



## Ms. Tiki

kittenz It's called Hairtrition. I picked it up at Sally's


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

SuchaLady said:


> I'm cutting my hair. There's no way around it. It's getting longer but my ends look atrocious and I have no clue why. Funny thing is when I was flat ironing weekly my ends were never thin like this. Now that I went on this airdry spree look what happens.  There is no sense in holding on to stringy ends. I may get a sew in instead if I can afford it to see if my hair looks any better after about 6 months. I am just so annoyed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3



Airdrying gives me puffy tangly ends.  I was trying to do that but then I said *** that and started sitting under a hooded dryer for about 20-30 minutes and then flat ironing, been smooth sailing ever since!


----------



## NJoy

I'm really considering going into 2012 sans bonelaxed ends.  My thickness is delicious.  It's not like I'm used to wearing this hair out anyway.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Im at this stupid awkward phase of growth.. 8 months post and not quite a twa but def not anything else. I adore my hair but dagnabit I need some length. I even feel like my hair is short for 8 months post, but maybe I'm trippin.


----------



## Lissa0821

Just gave  myself a relaxer touch up after 11 weeks post.  I used Mizani butter blend no lye relaxer, I really liked it.


----------



## Whimsy

Is it bad form to ask for hair products/tools for Christmas?


----------



## Charla

Good manners are becoming extinct...:thatsall:
(yes, it's about hair.)


----------



## NikkiQ

Whimsy said:


> Is it bad form to ask for hair products/tools for Christmas?


 
Whimsy hell idk, but I sure have lots of them on my wish list to the DH


----------



## winona

Found some awesome websites regarding Egytian hair care
http://likeagracefullily.blogspot.com/search/label/Hair
http://womenshomeremedies.com/hair-care/dry-hair-home-remedies
I should be studying but damn I am tired of looking at books right now


----------



## Softerlove

I will not cut my hair, I will not...but this chick made feel like I need to...







From MyTouch 4G...On which animated Gifs may not be seen


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

That is a fly cut!  I love it




Softerlove said:


> I will not cut my hair, I will not...but this chick made feel like I need to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From MyTouch 4G...On which animated Gifs may not be seen


----------



## SherylsTresses

I wish I could wear seven large plaits to the corporate workplace.  My hair could really flourish.


----------



## Dee_33

^^^you could if you covered it with a wig.  Sounds like a great PS


----------



## kittenz

Softerlove do have any other pics of that cut? from the front?


----------



## kandake

The comb chase method of flatironing natural hair is the best thing since sliced bread.  I flatironed my hair yesterday and it looked relaxer straight.  To bad the humidity got to it. I'll probably twist it tonight for a twist out tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78

so windy today.  i had to baby my hair with a quick shot of my leave-in spray, and my hair is feeling really soft right now.


----------



## Spongebob

hair hair hair

that's all i've been thinking about the last couple of weeks.  

taking too much energy and emotion out of me.


----------



## Aireen

Washing my hair today for an update. Hopefully my hair measures up, you ladies are very intimidating.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I need to buy a clarifying shampoo to get these cones out my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

I love how soft my puff is right now. I can totally get used to wearing my hair like this all the time. Twists are looking really good for me. I can wear them under wigs until they get longer AND look even cuter when I take them out! it's a win-win situation.


----------



## Softerlove

kittenz said:


> @Softerlove do have any other pics of that cut? from the front?



kittenz, No, unfortunately I do not, I just have the unblurred pic that I can send to you via pm (Doing that now).  It was off tumblr and I blurred it just in case, but the combination of the cut & her makeup is really making me rethink if I need long hair.


----------



## winona

My hair is soft I cant seem to keep my grubby hands out of it.  i guess I will go to sleep and maybe I will forget about it


----------



## ms.tatiana

about to get ready for school tomorrow & wrap my ponytail up...


----------



## SuchaLady

RoundEyedGirl504 I feel bad about flat ironing because my hair just ends up in a ponytail  Im not wearing it straight for awhile because I have to hack these ends off ASAPically. Nothing about my hair is cute right now. 



RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Airdrying gives me puffy tangly ends. I was trying to do that but then I said *** that and started sitting under a hooded dryer for about 20-30 minutes and then flat ironing, been smooth sailing ever since!


----------



## Rocky91

Need to finish up these yarn twists after class!!
they're super duper long. at least to me. hip-length.
I'll be making the middle ones fatter, I just wanted to make sure my perimeter was neat.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I need to go back on YouTube and learn how to do some flat twists


----------



## Adonia1987

I can't get my leave out to stay straight! Because of this, I flat iron it daily and its now heat damaged. I have tried everything. It's not humid outside anymore so why won't it stay straight


----------



## PPGbubbles

lolita1987 said:


> I can't get my leave out to stay straight! Because of this, I flat iron it daily and its now heat damaged. I have tried everything. It's not humid outside anymore so why won't it stay straight


 
Have you ever used biosilk? or sally's version of it? I swear that stuff is the truth at keeping hair straight


----------



## AryaStarr258

So my dear mother -- she who has constantly given me the side-eye about being hair-obsessed, she who has wondered why I am constantly buying products, and she who was "sick and tired" of my hair talk-- has finally admitted that she's on a HHJ.

Now she's coming to me for advice on products and styling techniques. Oh irony, how sweet you are.

In other news, I'm finally getting an relaxer next week! I'm super pumped!! Never shall I stretch this long. 24 weeks? Naw...


----------



## Evolving78

i still got this conditioner in my hair....looks like it's going on day 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Adonia1987

PPGbubbles said:


> Have you ever used biosilk? or sally's version of it? I swear that stuff is the truth at keeping hair straight



Thanks for the suggestion. I used Biosilk years ago  when I was relaxed and wasn't impressed but I'll try it again. 
*Goes to Walgreens*


----------



## IrrationalThoughts

I started braiding my hair with yarn, got 1/3 done and now want to do something else.I suck at braiding with extension.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*It would seem that I am a natural red head!!!!*


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Week 2 of Biotin in addition to my Hairfinity and the growth is not stopping lol!  I won't make my goal of being back to where I was pre-setback by my birthday next week but just feeling around my head and my back, it looks like I'm an inch away from being BSB again!!  I'll check my length shirt to be sure but I'm soooo excited!!!!  My hair's growing at at least 1 inch a month now so I should make full APL/BSB again by New Years!!!!


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

My hair and scalp is so ashy right now.


----------



## Rocky91

finished the yarn twists!!
I love the look-they end right above the booty lol.
I plan on not washing these mugs often though....cause lawd knows drying time will be forever and a day.


----------



## winona

My hair feels so dog on soft.  Too bad she is in 8 very ***** cornrows about to go under this wig 

I am really feeling this wig during the week  I have even more time to study without having to worry about looking presentable


----------



## NJoy

Rocky91 said:


> finished the yarn twists!!
> I love the look-they end right above the booty lol.
> I plan on not washing these mugs often though....cause lawd knows drying time will be forever and a day.



Rocky91. Can we get a pic?


----------



## Evolving78

my SO told me if i got a weave, we would have some problems!   so on that note, i will just stick to my roller sets.  i need to rinse this crap out of my hair and wash it.  i guess i can do that now before the kids wake up! 

oh i gave my friend a roller set yesterday!  i think i am going to use smaller rollers on her and i am going to use a stronger setting lotion, so her's can last a bit longer, unless i can talk her into getting the satin sponge rollers.  she gave me some money to get her some products too, since i can use my discount!  i am so excited.  i am going to get her hair to SL if she allows me too!


----------



## Incognitus

Is it me or does hair appear longer the thinner (i.e. weight) you are?


----------



## Skiggle

Rocky91 Ooo, where da pitchas at? lol.
I might get some yarn twists for my bday.


----------



## Rocky91

Skiggle and NJoy, don't worry, i got yall! soon as I get home from class i'll snap a few pitchas!!


----------



## kittenz

Incognitus said:


> Is it me or does hair appear longer the thinner (i.e. weight) you are?


 I've always known this to be true


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I wanted to say 

"Ahhh son you hate my hair now but wait until it's Marge Simpson height and I'm blocking your way at the movies.  BOOM.  Who gone check me?"

Followed by

"Yo Mama!"

Instead I just kept it moving because they were not even worthy of alla this awesomness.  hehehe.


----------



## Drtondalia

Why does my hair look absolutely fabulous the day before I need to do it???
Makes me feel like I can rock this a lil longer.


----------



## MRJ1972

Sigh....Hair Rant!! I just dont understand how all of my LHCF hair tips have helped my family and not MEEEEEE!!! 

My hair remains as thin as ever! I did have some health issues so I figured that was the culprit, but I still dont see any improvement! How is my hair "thinner" as a natural than it was when I was bone straight relaxed every 4 to 6 weeks!


----------



## HauteHippie

^^^^ I was in the same boat late last year/early this year. I had some stress-related health issues and also let my anemia take over. My hair grew in drier/thinner for a few inches. Now that I've been normal and healthy for 6 months (and getting there for almost 9), my hair looks much better. It's not where I want it to be, but it doesn't kind of upset me anymore.

Keep chugging along, it'll get better!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## HauteHippie

Incognitus said:


> Is it me or does hair appear longer the thinner (i.e. weight) you are?



Whaaaat?!  I've always thought the complete opposite... due to the disappearance or reappearance of the neck. I'm just saying!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Nix08

Certainly does look fabulous Drtondalia

I am going to relax tonight  I need to buy a couple other bone combs.....each pre relaxer wash causes too much hair loss for me  It's all my fault but I need the proper tools, I like the idea of the 3comb smooth


----------



## NikkiQ

Doing a flexi rod set for Thanksgiving...or at least I'm attempting to do it.


----------



## Geminigirl

Some people be talking too long on their YT videos. 40 minutes and such.


----------



## growinghealthyhair

Geminigirl said:


> Some people be talking too long on their YT videos. 40 minutes and such.



This is why I've tried to make them super short lately. Lol. It can get so annoying!


----------



## Raspberry

Geminigirl said:


> Some people be talking too long on their YT videos. 40 minutes and such.


Yessss. My favorite hair vids are the silent ones


----------



## Drtondalia

MRJ1972 said:


> Sigh....Hair Rant!! I just dont understand how all of my LHCF hair tips have helped my family and not MEEEEEE!!!
> 
> My hair remains as thin as ever! I did have some health issues so I figured that was the culprit, but I still dont see any improvement! How is my hair "thinner" as a natural than it was when I was bone straight relaxed every 4 to 6 weeks!


 

Try Nioxin vitamins (Recharging Complex). Get them from your local ulta store. Do not order them from Amazon. I am natural and I have been using them since March. They made my thick hair even thicker. HTH


----------



## Geminigirl

Raspberry said:


> Yessss. My favorite hair vids are the silent ones



All sped up. PLEASE speed it up. Only thing I want in slow motion is hair swanging or combs gliding.


----------



## winona

For all the vita cost lovers
http://www.groupon.com/deals/vitaco...f887ae0b193ceb631f8ecc910c701731a9e5c3799d62f


----------



## PPGbubbles

I looked at old photos from earlier in the year. It looks like my hair still grew even though I broke nearly EVER LHCF rule in the book. I think I may play nice with my hair for 2012 so I can see mind blowing progress next year.


----------



## Nix08

winona said:


> For all the vita cost lovers
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/vitaco...f887ae0b193ceb631f8ecc910c701731a9e5c3799d62f



winona thx for this


----------



## Charla

ummmm,ughhhhhhh,sighhhhhhhh

I thought I wanted to venture into sew-ins, but now I'm feeling overwhelmed in my research trying to learn the best way to do it...kind of hair, time to keep in, hair maintenance underneath, braid patterns, tension, nape care...on and on and on.


----------



## Charla

Geminigirl said:


> All sped up. PLEASE speed it up. Only thing I want in slow motion is hair swanging or combs gliding.



Thank you!  I wanted to (but didn't) dislike a video I just saw because it was toooooo darn slow and all that fading the camera up, fading the camera down, fading the camera up and out and sideways.... daggum it, just show the darn pics!


----------



## MRJ1972

HauteHippie said:


> ^^^^ I was in the same boat late last year/early this year. I had some stress-related health issues and also let my anemia take over. My hair grew in drier/thinner for a few inches. Now that I've been normal and healthy for 6 months (and getting there for almost 9), my hair looks much better. It's not where I want it to be, but it doesn't kind of upset me anymore.
> 
> Keep chugging along, it'll get better!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


 
HauteHippie

This is good to know...Anemia was/still is the culprit! I cant wait until this ailment is permanently over!


----------



## ms.tatiana

Tonight I did a co-wash


----------



## Evolving78

he told me he likes my hair straight, well i can't do straight right now.  not for a long time.  wearing my hair straight will kill what i am trying to accomplish.  these curls keep the flat iron and the comb away.  plus i got some new growth going on i am trying to stretch.  i am not going the weave route for him, so he better chill.


----------



## Dreamer48

I am reeeeaaaally frustrated. I struggled with my scissor-happy self to not cut my hair for exactly one year. All that self-control and I don't think I've retained as much as I could have.  I stopped doing wng to prevent single strand knots, but my hair apparently doesn't appreciate that either. WTH!!

I may as well fro it out since I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Trying to figure out how I can do Lady Paniolo's heavy moisture routine on my TWA. I DCed w/AOGBP and then co-washed with AOHR last night. Afterwards I oiled my scalp w/my castor oil & sulfur mix & then I put a little bit of the AOHR on my hair & baggied overnight. Today is definitely a wig or headwrap day!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Aphoghee 2 step is back in rotation for good! I love this stuff, my hair feels soo good and heavier. I could feel the extra strength right after rinsing it out. I don't care how tired, busy or lazy I am in 6-8 wks I will be having a date with Aphoghee 2step my hairs new best friend, LOL. 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Booty Braids finished.

Pretty Heavy...Mostly RAD.


----------



## Nix08

Exactly 6" to WSL I'm so happy


----------



## SuchaLady

Ateya's new video had me like  That shoulder length cut is perfect for her. And she reaffirmed what I knew all the while. She likes it that length. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## nappystorm

SuchaLady said:


> Ateya's new video had me like  That shoulder length cut is perfect for her. And she reaffirmed what I knew all the while. She likes it that length.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


Her real hair was absolutely stunning  Almost made me want to go back to relaxing.

I couldn't with that sew in though. I get the look she was going for but no maam


----------



## NJoy

10WordzOrLess said:


> Booty Braids finished.
> 
> Pretty Heavy...Mostly RAD.


 
umm... pics please.


----------



## NJoy

Now that my hair's out of the Celie braids and I happened to see some raggedy ends, I'm planning to trim an inch or two. Can't wait til I'm couragous enough to cut more at a time to get rid of these relaxed ends. Really considering stopping all the madness and cutting all the relaxed ends at the end of the year and not going into the new year dealing with the two texture thing.


----------



## NikkiQ

Wondering if I should dye my hair today or wait until I do my flexi rod set. Hmm...


----------



## SuchaLady

I like the concept but she used entirely too much of that brown hair. If she had put a piece here and there it would have been pretty. 




nappystorm said:


> Her real hair was absolutely stunning  Almost made me want to go back to relaxing.
> 
> I couldn't with that sew in though. I get the look she was going for but no maam


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

NJoy said:


> umm... pics please.


 @Work, atm.

When I get home, I got you.


----------



## youwillrise

today is my 28th birthday...ahhh...making my way out of my 20s...yikes


----------



## Nix08

Happy Birthday youwillrise


----------



## Geminigirl

Ugh I hate my wig! I just don't think wigs are for me. I am determined to rock it for a month though I mean I paid for it so I gotta use it. ok maybe three weeks.


----------



## Geminigirl

damn it. ya'll talking about Ateyaa so I went over and WTF do weaves look good on everyone but me?!? Now I want a sew in!!!!


----------



## youwillrise

thanks everyone.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I will be natural for 4 years on the 29th and I don't know what to do anymore.I believe my hair is like not a good point for me so its like I want to relax.But after last night church service and seeing some nice weaves I want a sew in but I can't afford to have anyone do it for me and I'm not a expert braider.I don't want to mess up with any weave either bc Im already not financially great off..Im tired of wigs and the fear of them..Need a new do for Jan 1 bc its time for a change..praying for a choice


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Remember NJoy...I said 'RAD', not attractive.  I tried though


----------



## SuchaLady

GoddessMaker do you have any Beauty Schools near you? They do great work at extremely discounted prices. And I find that most of the girls there have been doing hair for years anyway and just need their license so its not really someone experimenting on your hair. 



GoddessMaker said:


> I will be natural for 4 years on the 29th and I don't know what to do anymore.I believe my hair is like not a good point for me so its like I want to relax.But after last night church service and seeing some nice weaves I want a sew in but I can't afford to have anyone do it for me and I'm not a expert braider.I don't want to mess up with any weave either bc Im already not financially great off..Im tired of wigs and the fear of them..Need a new do for Jan 1 bc its time for a change..praying for a choice


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

I am soooo depressed right now. My detangling session was NOT pleasent!!


1st pic: Last weeks shed hair (didn't detangle for two weeks) I am kool with that.

2nd pic: This weeks shed hair after I did a real thorough detangle, it took forever. I am so burn out by it and so depressed by its size. (didn't detangle for a week)


----------



## youwillrise

oooh...its officially sunday which means ive had these twist in for 3  full weeks...made a goal of 6...im hoping ill be able to make it with no issues


----------



## Amerie123

Awwww, one of my besties bought me some WEN for my upcoming bday. It came in the mail by surprise!!!! *feeling loved*


----------



## BreeNique

hair has been so-so. nothing old, nothing new, just trying to keep it healthy.
i bought some nail polishes, etc today, so i dont have to ask my stank suitemate for anything anymore! 

<3


----------



## NJoy

10WordzOrLess said:


> Remember @NJoy...I said 'RAD', not attractive. I tried though


 
Girl, what're you talking about. You did a great job!  Nice


----------



## SuchaLady

I'd give anything to have my hair look like it did it May. I am so depressed about my hair. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## curlyninjagirl

Some guy on the bus decides to strike up a conversation with me by demanding to know my ethnicity. What the ****?? I ignored him. I am _really_ starting to hate that question.  

Can you imagine if I walked up to some Asian person and demanded, Hey! What kind of Asian are you? Cambodian? Korean?? Or Hey! Caucasion lady, what kind of Caucasion are you? Italian? Irish??


----------



## halee_J

Oh boy, my hair is tangling @ the line of demarcation. I guess that co-wash on wednesday wasn't that great after all. Scalp felt good, hair not so much. Stick to what works.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Hair so I can see you like aloe vera juice mixed with glycerin,scurl and you seem to really like Ms.Jessie Baby buttercream..I love how you feel however why do you have to be so UE..like my money isn't UE but you insist on liking things from Whole Foods..shame hair I want you APL by next birthday next Nov 21 so I guess I need to make some adjustments..I wonder how you will flourish once new year gets hear and I start cornrowing and live you alone for a month at a time..then if we get a sample of alma and olive cream you might really swing.


----------



## Softerlove

Kn0ttyByNatur3 said:


> I am soooo depressed right now. My detangling session was NOT pleasent!!
> 
> 
> 1st pic: Last weeks shed hair (didn't detangle for two weeks) I am kool with that.
> 
> 2nd pic: This weeks shed hair after I did a real thorough detangle, it took forever. I am so burn out by it and so depressed by its size. (didn't detangle for a week)




I feel for you, this just happened to me when I tried a new conditioner...I feel nearly bald, and what's worse is that my hair keeps tangling!

Note to self, no mixing.  Keeping it mega simple!  The only new products can be oils.





From MyTouch 4G...On which animated Gifs may not be seen


----------



## Evolving78

i wanna wash and dc my hair so bad, but then i would have to set it again and i don't wanna do that.  i wish my hair looked good enough for me to put it in a bun.


----------



## NikkiQ

about to dye my hair and DC for the rest of the day


----------



## Evolving78

i wanna know how folks are creating short buns without adding hair?


----------



## NikkiQ

Hell me too shortdub78!


----------



## Evolving78

^^^NikkiQ
i keep seeing folks saying how they grew their hair using the bun method, but i'm like, how do you get it to look decent without it looking like a jacked up bunny tail?  or evening using a ton of product (especially if your hair grows in layers)


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 I'd have to lather on the product and use a ton of bobby pins to keep my hair in an anemic looking ponytail and I know a bun...ain't gonna happen if my life depended on it now. I mean are they slicking it back while the hair is still wet or something? Idk. Off to YT I go.


----------



## AmyRose92

Just had an epiphany on how I retained 3"-3.5" inches since April/May! Protective styling as opposed to low manipulation truly is the key to retaining length. I've been twisting my hair and leaving them under wigs (all the while moisturizing them every so often) this entire time and taking biotin almost every day. Back when I first went natural, I only did low manipulation but my shrunken hair paid the price. Now I'm sure that if I keep this up, I'll be APL next year!


----------



## NJoy

Whatever, man. 

Lawd, I better stick to the hair boards. It's SO easy to call folks on their own crap. But it's hard to do so without stinking up the joint. I'ma let you roll with that while I go cowash or sum'n. SMH.


----------



## Evolving78

Me too!   YT is not my friend right now! but i will keep searching!



NikkiQ said:


> shortdub78 I'd have to lather on the product and use a ton of bobby pins to keep my hair in an anemic looking ponytail and I know a bun...ain't gonna happen if my life depended on it now. I mean are they slicking it back while the hair is still wet or something? Idk. Off to YT I go.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I got a sample of this Dr. Miracles follicle healer creme & I actually like it. I'm only using it on my edges, but I believe it is helping!


----------



## youwillrise

all up in the sto' shawty...trickin if i want to

just had to get that out because i cant get that line out of my head.

anyway...to make this hair relevant:

i kinda miss bentonite clay...i really wanna do a treatment, but i'm gonna wait until it's time to take my twists down.


----------



## halee_J

NikkiQ and shortdub78 have y'all tried donuts to make your buns? At 1 year post my hair is shrinking all kinds of weird and my unassisted buns no longer look nice, so I made my own donut with pantyhose. They are smaller than the BSS ones so they are easier to work with, plus if your hair is short it will cover the donut better and the hose won't snag the hair. I secure the buns with doubled up goody ouchless fabric head bands.To avoid that "hump", you sometimes get when you put your hair back, I do a side or center part, which also takes tension off my edges


----------



## Lissa0821

Ok, I did a no no and I am paying for it.  I stretched my last relaxer for about 11 weeks, well from week 8 to week 11 I flat ironed my roots.  One side of the head is thicker than the other side, the new growth is coarser and packed in. So on this side, I turned the heat up higher than the other side which has a looser curl pattern.  I recently got a touch up and I noticed that the side I used higher heat on is now thinner.  Oh well, no heat for me for a while.


----------



## Evolving78

halee_J

thanks!  i will have to look into this.  did you just cut the pantyhose and roll it to make a donut?



halee_J said:


> NikkiQ and shortdub78 have y'all tried donuts to make your buns? At 1 year post my hair is shrinking all kinds of weird and my unassisted buns no longer look nice, so I made my own donut with pantyhose. They are smaller than the BSS ones so they are easier to work with, plus if your hair is short it will cover the donut better and the hose won't snag the hair. I secure the buns with doubled up goody ouchless fabric head bands.To avoid that "hump", you sometimes get when you put your hair back, I do a side or center part, which also takes tension off my edges


----------



## halee_J

shortdub78 said:


> halee_J
> 
> thanks!  i will have to look into this.  did you just cut the pantyhose and roll it to make a donut?



shortdub78 Yeah, just cut the leg and roll  I use pantyhose and not knee highs because the knee highs don't make a big enough donut IMO. You may even find that you may have to use both legs, just roll one and then roll the other leg over it.


----------



## divya

Feeling like big chopping when i move back to the States...

...i swear my sweetie is more excited about it than i am. 

I'll be between 4-6 months post...hmmm


----------



## Dizz

Dizz said:


> i want to try this aubrey organics conditioner everyone is raving about. part of me is hoping it's going to be amazing



IT TOTALLY IS. YESSSSS! 



Dizz said:


> part of me is hoping it sucks so i wont have to be ordering a staple and paying for shipping on amazon every month for the next five years.




but... sigh


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Its officially winter wig season, I found a wig at the BSS that looks just like my hair.  That will be my work wig, my weekend wigs will be Outre Tammy and this blunt banged bob.  I'm ready for easy hair for a while!


----------



## Incognitus

Kn0ttyByNatur3 said:


> I am soooo depressed right now. My detangling session was NOT pleasent!!
> 
> 
> 1st pic: Last weeks shed hair (didn't detangle for two weeks) I am kool with that.
> 
> 2nd pic: This weeks shed hair after I did a real thorough detangle, it took forever. I am so burn out by it and so depressed by its size. (didn't detangle for a week)





Softerlove said:


> I feel for you, this just happened to me when I tried a new conditioner...I feel nearly bald, and what's worse is that my hair keeps tangling!
> 
> Note to self, no mixing.  Keeping it mega simple!  The only new products can be oils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From MyTouch 4G...On which animated Gifs may not be seen




To Both Ladies: Um, maybe it's just me, but that's not much hair. I lose wayyyy more hair than that when I wash. Maybe I should be worried.... Should I??erplexed


----------



## winona

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];14673995]^^^[USER=252932]NikkiQ[/USER]
> i keep seeing folks saying how they grew their hair using the bun method, but i'm like, how do you get it to look decent without it looking like a jacked up bunny tail?  or evening using a ton of product (especially if your hair grows in layers)



I use a banana clip(from ulta) for the illusion of a lush ponytail then a hair net from sallys to give illusion of lush bun It takes about 2-5 mins total


----------



## Incognitus

winona said:


> I use a banana clip(from ulta) for the illusion of a lush ponytail then a hair net from sallys to give illusion of lush bun It takes about 2-5 mins total




Can you share any pics? Or give more detailed instructions. I'm trying to imagine how to do this, but I cannot get a clear image in my head.....


----------



## Softerlove

Incognitus said:


> To Both Ladies: Um, maybe it's just me, but that's not much hair. I lose wayyyy more hair than that when I wash. Maybe I should be worried.... Should I??erplexed




Personally, it is alot of hair for me for 2 weeks.  I mean it came out in clumps and tangled..it was a mess...a mess and a half.

I am waiting the pic too


----------



## winona

[USER=18872 said:
			
		

> Incognitus[/USER];14676079]Can you share any pics? Or give more detailed instructions. I'm trying to imagine how to do this, but I cannot get a clear image in my head.....



I am not the best at describing but here goes

1. Wash, dc, leave in, seal all in 4-8 sections

2. Smooth hair with my hands like a ponytail but with my hands instead of a ponytail holder.  Your hands are going to form an O around your hair.

3. Slip on my banana clip around your O (think pac man < )


4. Remove O and your hair should be secured by the banana clip at this time

5. Divide hair that is dangling out of clip and very lightly twist (so it doesn't tangle.  Then pin around banana clip or fan it around banana clip

6. Secure your hair with chignon net around the banana clip. This will hold hair that is too short to into ponytail without the tension on the ends.

My hair was about SL here 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=13775911&postcount=1373

How to use a banana clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9-YXLCDFYc

Twisted Bun Inspiration
http://www.youtube.com/user/glamazin.../3/fsZ2w5-zKtY

Fanning Bun Inspiration
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5-ZHYYbKd0&feature=fvsr


----------



## NikkiQ

winona said:


> I use a banana clip(from ulta) for the illusion of a lush ponytail then a hair net from sallys to give illusion of lush bun It takes about 2-5 mins total


 
I have banana clips and haven't even attempted to try them out.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

shortdub78 said:


> i wanna wash and dc my hair so bad, but then i would have to set it again and i don't wanna do that.  i wish my hair looked good enough for me to put it in a bun.



You and me both! I have a little ducktail and it is not cute lol


----------



## blackberry815

An Indian lady at work asked me if I had a weave (Which is pretty rude in itself)... When i said no she asked me if i was mixed...I'm not sure if i should be offended or not.  Even other races are out here thinking if we're not mixed we can't have long hair...smh


----------



## Raspberry

blackberry815 said:


> An Indian lady at work asked me if I had a weave (Which is pretty rude in itself)... When i said no she asked me if i was mixed...I'm not sure if i should be offended or not.  Even other races are out here thinking if we're not mixed we can't have long hair...smh


blackberry815 Yea it's a catch-22, because while gorgeous long hair like yours is indeed rare to see in black women, the stereotypes and assumptions from others still suck.

Plus I also think it's rude to ask someone if they have a weave unless they're your friend (or if they're also black - I do give black folk a pass on this). If you asked her some kind ignorant questions about her Indian heritage I'm sure she would be offended.


----------



## Evolving78

i am 33 years old and i got my first gray hair. i thought i wouldn't get any until i hit my late forties, early 50's.  whatever..... life goes on, but if i see one more, i will be covering it with a black rinse.

i feel bald today.  i feel like my hair is extremely short.  oh well, i'll get there.  i'm trippin.  it's the TOM anyway.  i completely my first acrylic nail fill-in yesterday on one hand.  i am so proud of myself.  i do need a better brush though.  i will finish the other hand today.


----------



## Drtondalia

MRJ1972 said:


> @HauteHippie
> 
> This is good to know...Anemia was/still is the culprit! I cant wait until this ailment is permanently over!


 

I had an anemia issue for years. Two years ago my doctor sent me to a blood specialist that put me on a cycle of intravenous iron. I went every other week for like a month and a half and my hemoglobin levels shot up and have remained that way ever since. I take one iron suplement a day for maintenence.


----------



## adamson

I think I can actually claim BSL now. I need to take pics.

I still want the rest of my hair to catch up wit the back, so I'm going to wait forever to claim it! XD

edit: Also, the next time I'm straightening is in January, so I guess I'll wait until then


----------



## winona

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];14676803]I have banana clips and haven't even attempted to try them out.




You so should.  i retained a lot using them but I grew tired of touching my hair every 3-4 days and started being too rough.  Now I am experimenting on what can last me a full week.  i am so over my hair  right now.  I want it to be WL already but I know it takes patience and consistency.


----------



## NikkiQ

winona did you have to stretch your hair every time to use the clip? That's my main problem-super uber shrinkage!


----------



## winona

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];14685723]winona did you have to stretch your hair every time to use the clip? That's my main problem-super uber shrinkage!



I did my buns immediately after cowash (wash, dc,) moisture, sealing so it was still wet and pliable.  I never tried on stretched hair but just thinking about it gives me headaches


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^mine is still slightly damp from my cowash and products right now. Maybe I can put in some Celies to stretch for the morning and try to banana clip it tomorrow morning for work.


----------



## NJoy

adamson said:


> I think I can actually claim BSL now. I need to take pics.
> 
> I still want the rest of my hair to catch up wit the back, so I'm going to wait forever to claim it! XD
> 
> edit: Also, the next time I'm straightening is in January, so I guess I'll wait until then


 
Your word's enough for me.  Congrats on reaching BSL!!


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I'm praying I don't lose my hair due to all of this stress in my life.  Bahhh to the mf'ing humbug.  Screw Santa and his minions!  GRRRRR!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## blessedandlucky

Never should have gotten these highlights. Nothing but trouble. So mad at myself and my stylist. After 8 yrs together, she failed me big time. Nothing to do but continue to pick up the pieces. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Reaffirmed what I knew all along. Cowashing does didly squat for me. Now I have to rewash my hair tonight. Oh joy...

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## Softerlove

please stop doing night checks in dark clothing....please...your hair is black...this is bothering me.

Multiple passes with the flat iron....no, just no, its hair cruelty.

Texlaxing today!  Adding 1/2 cup of grapeseed oil.


From MyTouch 4G...On which animated Gifs may not be seen


----------



## ms.tatiana

I tried to make a 27 piece quick weave last night & failed lol. I'm going to un-glue the tracks and do it over again because this is suppose to be my new hair style for a few weeks lol.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I feel so much better today.  I put my hair up and I feel very chic.  I can't wait so it's long enough so that when I take my pins out it just explodes like POW!  

I revisited cowashing this week and it was awesome.  Especially with some olive oil in the mix.  Who knew?  I think I might revisit activator as well.  Some of my old staples would be better on my pockets so I can go back to school and be great!

I think I might weave it up for New Year's.  I kinda wanna wear my hair and I kinda wanna be big and bold and long.  We shall see.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Whipping these twists around while dancing made me feel supersexy! Let me find the hubby real quick


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

PinkGirlFluff said:


> I feel so much better today. I put my hair up and I feel very chic. I can't wait so it's long enough so that when I take my pins out it just explodes like POW!
> 
> I revisited cowashing this week and it was awesome. Especially with some olive oil in the mix. Who knew? I think I might revisit activator as well. Some of my old staples would be better on my pockets so I can go back to school and be great!
> 
> I think I might weave it up for New Year's. I kinda wanna wear my hair and I kinda wanna be big and bold and long. We shall see.


my gawd your hair is just ridiculous!!!!! PinkGirlFluff


----------



## NikkiQ

Denial is a disease...and I think I am infected. I refuse to claim CBL despite what I'm being told


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> my gawd your hair is just ridiculous!!!!! @PinkGirlFluff


 

Thank you.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

About to go hunt for a clarifying shampoo


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I should have put down those scissors...


----------



## NikkiQ

CaliiSwagg what did you do????


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

CaliiSwagg said:


> I should have put down those scissors...



Ummmm. What happened?


----------



## Dreamer48

I just co-washed with trader joe condition, put $1 baby fresh scented petroleum jelly in my hair, and braided it up. I'm frustrated with my hair, but I don't want to cut it off when a simplified routine could help.    This baby fresh scent is comforting.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

I haven't greased my scalp on my last two washes. Ugh! I hate it.


Its about to get real greasy up in here this weekend!!!!


----------



## Kurlee

i haven't greased my scalp since high school  ^^^^^^


----------



## Katherina

I let this heifer up in my hair... big mistake. The ends were bad, but now they're breaking everywhere. 

Anywho, it seems that I'll be maintaining BSL for awhile. Even if I reach MBL by the new year, I'll have to trim at least an inch.


----------



## Softerlove

Curled ends hide uneven hair sins....its healthy, but oh so uneven, so bantu knots...I love thee...


From MyTouch 4G...On which animated Gifs may not be seen


----------



## Skiggle

I'm getting cornrows today! Yay!
Leaving it until Jan..erplexed
I'm so hair lazy


----------



## SuchaLady

You know what throws me for a loop. How you can retain length but have crappy ends. How does that work? If my ends get to the point where they need to be snipped how are they even staying on my head long enough for me to notice a change in length? 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## Evolving78

i still haven't rinsed this conditioner out.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I was watching a wash n go video of a cute young lady who happens to be thick/chubby/fat whatever you want to say.  Here is a comment someone left on her video:
o thank goodness i found your page...i have a fat face and i want to cut my hair and go natural and i wanted the curlly﻿ look and u made it look very nice thank u


----------



## CaliiSwagg

NikkiQ said:


> CaliiSwagg what did you do????




I was going to wait until I was 2 yrs post...


Buuuuutttt.......


I just couldn't wait any longer

I BIG CHOPPED!!!!











My impatience got the best of me lol 
I don't think it has hit me yet that I no longer have my APL hair anymore lol, But I'm excited about the journey me and curls will venture on.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

CaliiSwagg said:


> I was going to wait until I was 2 yrs post...
> 
> 
> Buuuuutttt.......
> 
> 
> I just couldn't wait any longer
> 
> I BIG CHOPPED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My impatience got the best of me lol
> I don't think it has hit me yet that I no longer have my APL hair anymore lol, But I'm excited about the journey me and curls will venture on.


 Nice!!!!


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

CaliiSwagg I love it on you!


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay!!!! You had us worried that you did something crazy. Love it CaliiSwagg


----------



## halee_J

Great. I finally get wigs I like, and now I'm afraid to wear them to work...I have to put on and take things off over my head several times at work, in front of people. I'm petrified that it will come off LOL and I ain't messin' wit' no glue. The buns will have to continue to work.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am soooooo close to make a decision to join the no heat for a year challenge. I am really curious to see the condition of my hair of I don't flat iron for a year.  But I am still on the fence, decisions, decisions......


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

CaliiSwagg said:


> I was going to wait until I was 2 yrs post...
> 
> 
> Buuuuutttt.......
> 
> 
> I just couldn't wait any longer
> 
> I BIG CHOPPED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My impatience got the best of me lol
> I don't think it has hit me yet that I no longer have my APL hair anymore lol, But I'm excited about the journey me and curls will venture on.



It looks good!


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I'm not looking forward to the commentary about my hair at my hubby's parent's house.  I don't go out of my way to say rude things to them but some how my hair becomes a major subject matter and not in a good way.  Respect should be a two way street.  I wish I could get out of it.  I'll have to take a before dinner shot of something.  Don't judge me.  

But I cannot wait to be with my Mom.  I feel like a kid when she plays with my hair.  I'll never be too old for that!


----------



## Incognitus

PinkGirlFluff said:


> *I'm not looking forward to the commentary about my hair at my hubby's parent's house.  I don't go out of my way to say rude things to them but some how my hair becomes a major subject matter and not in a good way.  Respect should be a two way street*.  I wish I could get out of it.  I'll have to take a before dinner shot of something.  Don't judge me.
> 
> But I cannot wait to be with my Mom.  I feel like a kid when she plays with my hair.  I'll never be too old for that!



What the heck?!? Why all the commentary? You can always put them in their place in a respectful, tactful manner. I know it's your hubby's family, so you have to watch what you say. However, that doesn't mean you have to subject to mean comments. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## ms.tatiana

So I failed twice at making my 27 piece wig, so last minute I had to go out and buy a new Yasmine half wig and I have my whole head cornrowed and I might have to take it down to blend


----------



## Evolving78

i finally rolled my hair. can't wait to see what it looks like tomorrow, unless i get under the dryer tonight.


----------



## charislibra

I need to be flat twisting my hair so it can be ready for tomorrow. Procrastination and distractions combined.


----------



## AryaStarr258

A woman was interviewed on either NBC Nightly News or on CNN, and her 'fro was SHOCKINGLY beautiful, huge with  really nice curl definition. My DM and I just about fell out!  I don't even remember what she was being interviewed for


----------



## divachyk

My hair is tangle prone but has adapted well to detangling with oil before washing. That step is a keeper.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## SherylsTresses

> luving me
> ^^^you could if you covered it with a wig.  Sounds like a great PS


Took your advice and LOVING it...!!!


----------



## JJamiah

I had a dream last night, I took my braids down and my hair was barely touching my shoulder. I was like okay, maybe the morning eye drool is in the way because, I know I have more hair then this. I looked again and it was still fuzzy view but my hair was barely touching my shoulder. I said oh M G, wait till I report this on LHCF, something happened to my hair.  see you ladies are in my dreams LOL along with my missing hair.


----------



## Whimsy

how am i supposed to cook, straighten my hair, and make it to my mom's on time? 

I wish I knew where to get some high quality lace front bob wigs for cheap


----------



## Evolving78

took out the rollers and it looks nice and soft. now i need to work on these nails of mine.


----------



## MzSwift

^^Sounds lovely!

I can't wait to see the pix of all this lovely hair, ladies. _hint, hint._


----------



## MzSwift

PinkGirlFluff said:


> I'm not looking forward to the commentary about my hair at my hubby's parent's house. I don't go out of my way to say rude things to them but some how my hair becomes a major subject matter and not in a good way. Respect should be a two way street. I wish I could get out of it. I'll have to take a before dinner shot of something. Don't judge me.
> 
> But I cannot wait to be with my Mom. I feel like a kid when she plays with my hair. I'll never be too old for that!


 
Wow, they must really try hard to find something bad to say b/c I think the hair in your siggy rocks!

Even when I was rocking straight hair, I could always appreciate some curls.  You have pretty curls and the color really compliments your skin color!  Maybe there's more behind the hate.

I know this may be backwards to some but whenever someone comes at me sideways, I repay them with a genuine compliment.  If I'm "grumpy" I may say something like:  "That's really sad coming from such a pretty lady."

By the end of the night they're my best friend and have told me all kinds of deep secrets.   But I've always been told I'm way too nice...


----------



## KimPossibli

Washing my hair for the 3rd time tonight..  

I wonder how long I can keep these in.. 

I want to make any appointment for a touch up around week 6... if I make it that far..


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Washed my hair on Tuesday and after I blow dried/flat ironed I got a nice surprise!!  My hair is at or very close to where it was before my setback in August!!!  I need to put on my length shirt and take pictures before re-claiming BSB, but I'm excited because I've gone from barely SL to almost BSB, something that took me almost a year to do, in 3 months!! BSL, here I come!!!


----------



## Softerlove

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Washed my hair on Tuesday and after I blow dried/flat ironed I got a nice surprise!!  My hair is at or very close to where it was before my setback in August!!!  I need to put on my length shirt and take pictures before re-claiming BSB, but I'm excited because I've gone from barely SL to almost BSB, something that took me almost a year to do, in 3 months!! BSL, here I come!!!



ScorpioBeauty09 you can't come in here saying this without Picthas & Reggies, this is LHCF!



From MyTouch 4G...On which animated Gifs may not be seen


----------



## GoodMernin

I've gotten better results with just water, unrefined shea butter and cold pressed EVOO when clearing and moisturizing my hair than any of the other store bought products that I have purchased in the past.


----------



## Nix08

Gave an acquaintance a hair journey starter kit today with a 2.5 page write up.  I feel good  She best use it


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I believe baggying will be a way of life for me for now on.My hair hasn't ever been this moist and stay that way..It saves me time in the morning as well as its still wet from the night before and I can put my wig on and roll.I'm going to go the the big AA bss in my area tomorrow and see how I like it..


----------



## TrishaB

I've been lurking here since 2007, this month makes 4 years and I still don't have a regimen yet   erplexed but on a brighter note, the thin spot I had in my crown area finally is starting to grow, even though it's still only about an inch long  guess I can say I accomplished that much


----------



## MotionThickness

GoddessMaker,

May I ask where the big BSS is located? I would like to check it out if it isn't too far. TIA


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

MotionThickness

No problem my love

The one I went to was Beauty for U.I went to their 1st location which in Arlington off  360.I'm going to go their super store tomorrow.Here the superstore address 
Beauty For U Super Center
5145 Lake Ridge Pkwy Ste#115
Grand Prairie, TX 75052

The other address is 2410 SE Green Oaks Blvd
Arlington, TX 76018


----------



## MotionThickness

Thank you GoddessMaker

Woo hoo, all I need is another BSS to clean out


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

MotionThickness I liked the one I went to Friday.They closed up early but the chick didn't tell me until I had to run out and get my wallet.Normally folks would be like you got to go..she stayed patiently as I was trying on wigs and stuff..very nice.Its small its not like we are use to esp if you go the mega korean bss but it met my need and then some.


----------



## MotionThickness

@GoddessMaker

Aww, that was sweet and not the norm in any BSS (unfortunately). I couldn't resist so after lunch/dinner today, I went out and picked up a few things I needed at Walgreen's. Expensive but needed. Well......not NEEDED but that's how I rationalize it.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I am so tight that Qhemet is not having a sale today.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

So, since my hair cannot stay straight ANYWAY and my retention is on point WITHOUT heat, I'm thinking of only straightening my hair once or twice a year for trims and wigging it when I want it straight. Gotta find a bomb wig tho that looks like my hair!


----------



## kittenz

Guess what I'm doing...


----------



## Shay72

I will have a good hair day !


----------



## NikkiQ

Rocked a puff yesterday for turkey day around the family and they were just too giddy about it. I was asked all kinds of questions about products and regimens. Felt nice!


----------



## kittenz

Congrats NikkiQ  we all told you that puff was the business.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Turns out my hair is a lot more curly than I expected. I like it


----------



## LovelyNaps26

seems like there's a baby boom in the hair world. seems like errybody getting preggo or just had a baby. i'm happy to watch...from the sidelines


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

It was mad crazy awesome hearing the owner of the AA bss I went today talk hair to another natural.The owner of the bss is a pretty colored natural.She was given the lady the skinny on the products and such.I like that she didn't lie and say oh I have used it all.I was like omg at all the natural products available like Darcy's Botanical,Uncle Funky,Afroveda etc..I will be back up there for some other things in the new year.I got 2 wigs in the last 48 hours so I'm good for a min..


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

kittenz said:


> Guess what I'm doing...


 You choppin' gal? kittenz


----------



## winona

I cant believe I am in a puff  I forgot how much I loved it but Sunday is back to PS because a girl got goals


----------



## kittenz

Je Ne Sais Quoi  Yes ma'am!!  it's all gone!


----------



## Meemee6223

I wonder if co washing is contributing to my itcy dry scalp... Should I stop co washing or use a sulfate free shampoo weekly? I dunno....

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

kittenz said:


> @Je Ne Sais Quoi Yes ma'am!! it's all gone!


 
Lemme see!  Lemme see!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiGirl

^^^ OOh, I want to see too!


----------



## Aviah

Need to start getting to lengths like BSL that I have never sen before. Gonna make it happen in 2012. Low manipulation all the way! Back to straightening less and might just invest in a phony pony...


----------



## SuchaLady

I had to break down and get a perm ealier than planned. The newgrowth came in full force this time.  Oh well. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz you sneaky woman! I thought you were gonna hold out longer. I'm DYING to see it!!!


----------



## rtexy

I  AO White Camellia Conditioner
I don't know why it took me so long to try it but I am so happy I finally did. I think I finally found my staple conditioner


----------



## kittenz

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Lemme see!  Lemme see!!!!!!!





NikkiGirl said:


> ^^^ OOh, I want to see too!





NikkiQ said:


> @kittenz you sneaky woman! I thought you were gonna hold out longer. I'm DYING to see it!!!



NikkiQ Nope I've had my heart set on today for a while and I'm glad I didn't punk out NikkiGirl Je Ne Sais Quoi I'm starting a thread soon.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Just purchased my first lacefront wig today.  I'm super excited yet a little nervous.  I pray that when it arrives and I put it on I don't look like a chocolate cabbage patch.  

I refuse to relax again but I will fake the look on occasion.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I wanted to slap my older cousin he is fresh out of jail and wanted to ask all my aunties & me about out weaves. He was trying to pull of my hat I had to cover my half wig man I had to run away from him all day. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## LadyRaider

One single day I wore a half wig to work. One single day. A student complimented me on it and I told her it was a wig. 


So then later, I complimented her on her curls (she usually straightens) and she said, "Oh and you are getting so good at those pieces you wear."

What? No. This is my real hair!

Sigh... one day. ONE day.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

UGH! I wish people would stop looking at average growth and running out to buy growth aids just because their "idol" is promoting it. Let your hair do its thang and take care of it!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Meemee6223 said:


> I wonder if co washing is contributing to my itcy dry scalp... Should I stop co washing or use a sulfate free shampoo weekly? I dunno....
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



Meemee6223 that is very likely. Nothing can tough my scalp except oils, natural conditioners and shampoos, or sulfate shampoos. Even the sulfate free shampoos that are not natural will cause my hair to itch. Every conditioner I've tried except Trader Joes has made my hair itch after co-washing and the TJ Nourish Spa is basically made of all oils. So try natural products for your scalp.


----------



## Meemee6223

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Meemee6223 that is very likely. Nothing can tough my scalp except oils, natural conditioners and shampoos, or sulfate shampoos. Even the sulfate free shampoos that are not natural will cause my hair to itch. Every conditioner I've tried except Trader Joes has made my hair itch after co-washing and the TJ Nourish Spa is basically made of all oils. So try natural products for your scalp.



LaFemmeNaturelle I have been co-washing for a couple of weeks and my scalp has become progressively angry with me...
Where do u buy natural products? Online? Also, I've found that a lot of oils seem to cause acne for me so I've stopped using them almost completely. Do u have this problem? What do u do about it? Thanks for helping!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Meemee6223 Trader Joe's has their own brand of conditioners. I use Nourish Spa. Whole Foods also sells natural conditioners but I've only tried the aubrey organics (never as a co-wash because it's so thick). Kroger also has natural conditioners in their organic section. Giovanni is a natural conditioner and is sold in most drug stores and at Marshalls and TJ Maxx. I don't oil my scalp just because I don't think my scalp needs oil.


----------



## JerriBlank

Just cut from 0.25-1.00 ins from various sections of my head. Why does my hair look longer than before I cut it?! 
Must have been those ratty ends. It looks so much better to me!


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am too lazy to order my hair products online. Sigh


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Officially 9 months natural today. Decided to do a few chunky twists then turned them into bantu knots. This will be interesting once it comes down lol


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok so I can actually say I like my hair right now.It stays under wigs but until recently I say since Aug my hair has really been on a turn up.I can't dwell on what should be in comparison with other folks hair.I could be mad bc my hair isn't at least bsl and I would be natural for 4 years on the 29th.But I can say I didn't get what was needed until I moved out on my own again in Aug.I also believe stress really played a factor my hair lack of growth.I was looking at it a second ago after taking my cornrows down and its so thick and plush.I can't wait for more length so when it does get relaxed it will be a nice length and I won't be depending on weaves for so much..I hope all my new hair products work well for me.


----------



## leiah

I'm not going to know when I hit waist length.  I'm only 4 months pregnant and already huge.  I hope for a nice surprise when I get my shape back.. which will be about the time my shedding gets real bad


----------



## Nix08

Whenever I am finger combing my hair while air drying I use a tissue to collect the shed hairs.....this morning dd pulled out her own shed hair and said "Oh, I need a tissue"  grabbed a tissue and put her shed hair in it...


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

So got bored and there's a bunch of indian grocers around here, decided to try the aruyvedic powders,  I mixed Neem, Amla, and Shikakai.  OMG my hair felt so stripped even after a moisturizing DC!  Because it was feeling so yuck, I just did a twist out with rollers on the ends, so I could not manipulate it too much - once it dried it felt soft and thick, maybe this is a keeper


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I am getting more comfy rocking my twa out in public. I do get a lot of stares but I just smile and K.I.M.


----------



## SuchaLady

I digs natural hair but I will be relaxed for awhile. I just put my hair in a pony in less than 10 seconds without a comb nor brush and it's nice and smooth.  Nah homie I aint going nowhere. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I'm bored.  Let me go and do a wash and go.    I'm not going anywhere though.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Feeling hair brush my neck finally...

my face:



my mind:


----------



## Janet'

10WordzOrLess said:


> Feeling hair brush my neck finally...
> 
> my face:
> 
> 
> 
> my mind:



Too cute!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Nix08 Im going to have to come to Canada and meet your dd she is too cute if its not hair she is wiggling her lady painted finger tips..I love that you allow her to be a girl.


----------



## divya

I just told my sweetie that I'm looking at hair porn (he has no clue about LHCF terminology) Waiting for his response...


----------



## Meemee6223

I just got my aubrey honeysuckle rose conditioner in the mail! I can't wait to try it. I hope it helps soothe my scalp! Co-washing is NOT for me, at least not with the conditioners I've been using.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## bajandoc86

I am NOT pleased. My qhemets order was supposed to be available for pickup today...but nooooo, there's a delay!!!! I feel like punching somebody. I wanted to try out that twisting butter tomorrow. DAMN!!!!!


----------



## winona

Just made some Whipped hair cream and it smells divine I can't wait to try it out on my rollerset/braids tomorrow


----------



## HanaKuroi

bajandoc86 said:


> I am NOT pleased. My qhemets order was supposed to be available for pickup today...but nooooo, there's a delay!!!! I feel like punching somebody. I wanted to try out that twisting butter tomorrow. DAMN!!!!!



This sounds like the hair obsessed thread. Lol. I really am sorry. That happened to me with my wen Ginger pumpkin. They messed up your whole week!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yora88

So while eating dinner with my SO and his parents, his father starts looking at my hair and asked me if I had a weave in my hair. He had just watched "Good Hair" and has been looking at women's hairlines since! I thought it was too cute, cause clearly he meant no harm he just genuinely wanted to know.


----------



## Adonia1987

I can't wait for all my Black Friday purchases. I should have them all by the time I take this sew in out  CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Meemee6223 said:


> I just got my aubrey honeysuckle rose conditioner in the mail! I can't wait to try it. I hope it helps soothe my scalp! Co-washing is NOT for me, at least not with the conditioners I've been using.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



Are you going to use the AHR for co-washing?  It is VERY thick and may not work out too well, just fyi


----------



## HoneyCoated

My random thought is: I was just thinking how long my hair would be now if I had started my hair care journey earlier in my life. If only I knew then what I know now.


----------



## Meemee6223

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Are you going to use the AHR for co-washing?  It is VERY thick and may not work out too well, just fyi



No, I wasn't planning on using it for co-washing. I was planning to use it as a deep conditioner but I'm a little confused about how to use it. It says to use it before shampooing. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of deep conditioning? Should I use this along with another deep conditioner? How do y'all use it?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Meemee6223 said:


> No, I wasn't planning on using it for co-washing. I was planning to use it as a deep conditioner but I'm a little confused about how to use it. It says to use it before shampooing. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of deep conditioning? Should I use this along with another deep conditioner? How do y'all use it?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



Meemee6223
Keep in mind I'm not the AOHR expert. I'm using my 1st bottle. The instructions on all of AO conditioners is to use it on dry hair 1st when using as a DC & then shampoo. I think this works great. However, I use the Terresentials Mud Wash as my poo & it's conditioning as well so I'm not sure if that's why it works so well or not.

I also use it for co-washing. It is thick but I'm not sure why that would make it unsuitable for co-washing. So far I've used it daily for the past week for co-washing w/o any negative effects.

HTH...


----------



## Spongebob

i'm wondering whether i should stop braiding my hair for 2012

the reason being, when i take braids out, and i comb, i find alot of good hair on my comb, that hasn't fallen out before I braided my hair. so it must be the braids. 

also i look at the hair strands that have fallen out individually, and altho the ones with a white bulb are oke, i seem to find many that don't have this, indicating that this hair has broken off. i notice this everytime i comb after taking braids out. and it's not the combing, as i'm THE most gentle detangler. i sit for hours detangling gently


----------



## Meemee6223

nakialovesshoes said:


> Meemee6223
> Keep in mind I'm not the AOHR expert. I'm using my 1st bottle. The instructions on all of AO conditioners is to use it on dry hair 1st when using as a DC & then shampoo. I think this works great. However, I use the Terresentials Mud Wash as my poo & it's conditioning as well so I'm not sure if that's why it works so well or not.
> 
> I also use it for co-washing. It is thick but I'm not sure why that would make it unsuitable for co-washing. So far I've used it daily for the past week for co-washing w/o any negative effects.
> 
> HTH...



 Thanks nakialovesshoes. I'll definitely try a few different things... I need a natural shampoo. The mud wash sounds interesting. I need to work out something with these delivery men like "knock three times then hide around the corner and wait for me to come get the box" cause dh is not trying to hear about me buying anymore hair products.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## newnyer

I need to join the Use 1 Buy 1 Challenge in 2012.  I'm going to buy a few more products in 2011 before I do that though.  *guilty chuckle*

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## BreeNique

GoddessMaker, i'm lovin' your positivity, honey! it's a dangerous game when you start to compare regimens, retention rates, and the like, because we forget that each of our bodies are different, and what we put into ourselves directly reflects what comes out/ the tangible realities...stress is def an enemy to hair growth, and i'm happy you have found a supportive community in LHCF. when it gets tough, just put on India's "I am not my hair", and meditate to it. yes, it's fine to want to have a certain style of hair. no, it's not fine to make your life and personality revolve around it. but i think you have the perfect balance. so proud, my southern sister! so proud!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Feeling these BeeMine products.The poo's where ok but the conditioners where awesome.I also like the aloe vera gel and oil prepoo..my hair felt so soft and had major slip while I finger detangled.Off to research how to properly detangle natural hair.


----------



## loved

*natural beauty*

Saw one of my out of town BFFs during the holiday & was shocked to see that she has gone natural. She had about 18 months of growth. She was so beautiful!

I was already thinking about making that move and seeing her was encouraging.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I must say no to stress for a while.  My hair is falling out from the root because of it and I can't have that.  I may have a lot of hair but I don't want to lose any of it over things I cannot change.  One really great thing about being natural is that I'm paying more attention to my hair health which is making more look more into my health overall.


----------



## Nix08

GoddessMaker said:


> @Nix08 Im going to have to come to Canada and meet your dd she is too cute if its not hair she is wiggling her lady painted finger tips..I love that you allow her to be a girl.



haha GoddessMaker It's really ladies like you that have encouraged me to allow her to enjoy being a girl rather than thinking it's 'fast' behaviour after all I'm thoroughly enjoying being a girl myself


----------



## Aireen

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone can do me a quick favour and just check if my blog's favicon is showing? A favicon is the little icon/image that appears next to the url. Mine is supposed to be a red bow. Preferably someone that uses Google Chrome and/or Safari but I really just need anyone to test it out. Thanks in advance ladies if you decide to help. <3


----------



## Incognitus

Aireen It's showing on Firefox but not on Google Chrome.


----------



## Aireen

Incognitus said:


> Aireen It's showing on Firefox but not on Google Chrome.



Incognitus, thank you for testing! It's showing for me on Google Chrome but I'm not sure if I got the code changed after you posted this comment... Meh, I'm getting a headache with this constant fixing, I'll try later. 

If anyone else doesn't mind testing please do since I might have changed the coding a bit.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Nix08 said:


> haha @GoddessMaker It's really ladies like you that have encouraged me to allow her to enjoy being a girl rather than thinking it's 'fast' behaviour after all I'm thoroughly enjoying being a girl myself



Nix08 see your allowing her to be a girl is so much better than forcing her like I was growing up.Your allowing her to do the things she likes in beauty instead of making her feel she has too..I want a little girl just for dress up and pretty time..I will be like Victoria Beckham with my baby girl with me at all time.


----------



## leiah

Aireen said:


> Incognitus, thank you for testing! It's showing for me on Google Chrome but I'm not sure if I got the code changed after you posted this comment... Meh, I'm getting a headache with this constant fixing, I'll try later.
> 
> If anyone else doesn't mind testing please do since I might have changed the coding a bit.



I see it in google chrome


----------



## wheezy807

I look forward to finally washing my hair tomorrow. It's been more than a couple of weeks. I think I will rollerset, too.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## KimPossibli

Aireen said:


> Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone can do me a quick favour and just check if my blog's favicon is showing? A favicon is the little icon/image that appears next to the url. Mine is supposed to be a red bow. Preferably someone that uses Google Chrome and/or Safari but I really just need anyone to test it out. Thanks in advance ladies if you decide to help. <3



Aireen

I use chrome and its showing a red bow


----------



## choctaw

A package or box of henna plus conditioner = no drips, can freeze it, great dye release, no dry hair after wash out


----------



## Aireen

leiah said:


> I see it in google chrome





Itgirl said:


> Aireen
> 
> I use chrome and its showing a red bow



Thank you leiah and Itgirl!  Finally got it right.


----------



## NJoy

I think it's time for me to hop in the shower and feel my scalp up.


----------



## divachyk

Find a new detangling combo-- Giovanni SAS topped with wheat germ oil on dry hair.


----------



## Raspberry

Sally's Cyber Monday deal is looking might tempting.. 25% of an online purchase of $50 or more. I've been eyeing the Caruso curlers.. 

Yooo. I have to get this off my chest. I absolutely can't stand when people look hit when making a YouTube video, I'm not talking about looks you have no control over but looking like you give a d--- about basic upkeep in front of (potentially) thousands of people across the world. This applies to men and women but since I've been watching a ton of hair vids lately Imma focus on women right now. Why do some people do vids right after rolling out of bed looking extra crusty? I had to turn off a vid yesterday with this chick who could barely keep her eyes open and sounded all scratchy voiced and mealy mouthed.. I could almost smell her morning breath, ugh.  

And please if you're going to lecture folks about whatever hair issue please have yours looking presentable. At the end of the day hair is mostly aesthetic, few will care about what you have to say if yours looks busted.


----------



## kandiekj100

I was hoping to avoid washing my hair while in the mini twists (so they'd last longer), but my scalp just was not having it. I don't jump on many bandwagons, but went out and purchased some borax. I've tried damn near everything else. While other things have worked, I don't have lasting results. So I said what the heck. My scalp feels great, but it always feels great after a wash. The real test on whether this is a keeper will be once a few days have passed. I really would like to get to a point, where I can sport flat-ironed hair, braids, twists, heck maybe even a weave, without having to worry about my scalp.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I hope all this washing with organic stuff,cornrowing,prepooing,and such will eventually pay off to APL hair.It feels silly to pay all this money on stuff and looking crazy at the gym for hair that is only CBL after 4 years..ok rant over.


----------



## Evolving78

i had to do that last night and today.  i love the massaging my scalp under the shower head!  that's why i like to cowash/shampoo, rinse every few days. i was trying to explain this to my SO. he was like, "you are addicted to washing your hair!"



NJoy said:


> I think it's time for me to hop in the shower and feel my scalp up.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I didn't know I could still order from Claudine! I thought it was just for Black Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## destine2grow

I really need to find a regi and stick to it. Also need to find my staple products. Oh I also need to start back doing a light protein treatment every week. My hair needs it.


----------



## choctaw

Rinsed out henna gloss with water. Did an oil rinse with neem and brahmi oils. Applied neem oil to edges and ends. Braid hair to dry.


----------



## newnyer

Amazed by the fact that almost a year ago when I started this HHJ all I could think about is getting back into my sew in because I wasn't feeling my own hair & thought it was as good as it was going to get.  Now that I have a regime and seeing great progress (almost APL!!) I have been stalling on getting my sew in done.  Have had my good weave hair sitting in the corner staring at me in disgust.  I'm going to miss my scalp too much, I think.  But a winter PS is in order.  Maybe after Christmas...

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Ronnieaj

Hmmm.  Scalp is starting to like commercial shampoos, even non-sulfate ones, less and less.  Washed hair yesterday and am craving a neem/tulsi tea rinse to help with the itchies today.  Back to ayurveda and clay masks for me .


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I stalk all the challenge threads so I can scroll through and look at the progress pics. SL, BSL, it doesn't matter. Gotta get my fix, lol.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## JJamiah

Can't wait until Sunday, Wash my hair and put it back up under my wigs. Exercise and my hair in a pony means frizz


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Washed, Conditioned, Moisturized,l Twisted...Then I threw a wig on.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I baggy my ponytail & it was so nice. Might baggy more other because I need to balance my moisture & protein.


----------



## Raspberry

Some crazy lady was in Rite Aid trying to pressure me into buying a Jolt energy drink today.  First of all she was already hyped up so she didn't need it but she was also saying how it grew her hair, talkin 'bout  "yea girl I was like I got some hair now!!" lol: ).  I just smiled and nodded cause she was pressed and a close talker but I did notice Jolt has B vitamins (like Biotin) so maybe she's onto something


----------



## Napp

why am i broke on cyber monday


----------



## HanaKuroi

Nonononono the revised Denman is too much for my hair. First the tangleteaser had me with a halo of breakage last spring. Now, I am seeing the random breakage and too much hair pulled out with the Denman. I even had the Denman with fewer plastic rows.  I am done. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Soo today was the first day I wore my twa to work since being off for the holiday. I have gotten more strange looks than not and a couple of compliments. One co-worker thought it was a curly weave... idk why or how.. lol men. smh lol. The men cowokers (black)are puzzled as to why I would cut my APL hair to a curly twa. The older white women I work with love it. I was asked if i am trying to "lock" my hair since my hair naturally curls into little spiral curls ....and I politely said no. I think I am one of the very few naturals within my company.


Just an interesting day at the office.


----------



## Sade'

I think I am going to take my hair down this weekend. Deep condition and prepare for my next install.


----------



## Evolving78

i'm getting my dryer this Friday!  i can't wait!


----------



## NikkiQ

Think I'm going back into a set of twists soon. I really enjoyed rockin my twist out


----------



## Sade'

I really wanna texlax...lemme think about this one as I search texlax threads.


----------



## Raspberry

See now I just read that satin scarves are inferior because they are really only treated polyester, and that 100% silk is the real deal.  *sigh*  I can't stand yall.. now I won't sleep right until I get a real silk scarf smh.


----------



## -PYT

I've found my twistout groove again.  After this challenge, I'll rock them more often


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I really want to BC again but the growing out process is such a *****! And I know I never keep it short too long before I start letting it grow out - let me sit tight until 2012!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Meemee6223

I'm surprised that at 15 weeks post my hair has spiral curls at the roots. I am honestly slightly intimidated by it. I had a very hard time detangling my hair because of the different textures. My hair has been relaxed since before I can remember so this is very new to me.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## melissa-bee

I hate my nape, it's just horrid looking. why?


----------



## Lucia

melissa-bee said:


> I hate my nape, it's just horrid looking. why?




You might need to increase your moisture Baggie and start and start DC ing more often with a moisturizing conditioner. 
Also you may want to check your daily styles for tension at the nape 
HHG


----------



## Rocky91

i am scared to flat iron my hair after that self trim. it's gonna be looking all kinds of uneven and if i see non-blunt ends ima get itchy and just chop my hair off. and i'm so torn. i'm all about health and keeping up my blunt ends, but damn, i need APL effin hair for christmas. and i just realized from looking at my progress pics that the distance from SL to APL is long as hell on my body. like miles from each other. 

at least all my heat damage is gone now! except for the blasted very front. the damn front of my hair is so fickle. it grows slowly, is finer, and a looser texture so it wants to hang down all stoopid in all my styles. i wanna tell it to get its **** together for real...


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

got to oil my scalp!


----------



## Nonie

If my calculations are correct, yesterday made the 7th dusting session of the year...and uh oh, it's also the last dusting of the year. Feels odd saying that--that I will not be dusting again until next year. Seems so far away. :crazy:


----------



## Nonie

Rocky91 said:


> i am scared to flat iron my hair after that self trim. it's gonna be looking all kinds of uneven and if i see non-blunt ends ima get itchy and just chop my hair off. and i'm so torn. i'm all about health and keeping up my blunt ends, but damn, i need APL effin hair for christmas. and i just realized from looking at my progress pics that the distance from SL to APL is long as hell on my body. like miles from each other.
> 
> at least all my heat damage is gone now! except for the blasted very front. the damn front of my hair is so fickle. it grows slowly, is finer, and a looser texture so it wants to hang down all stoopid in all my styles. i wanna tell it to get its **** together for real...


 
Rocky91, but if the front is short and wants to hang down, isn't that good for bangs?


----------



## Rocky91

Nonie said:


> Rocky91, but if the front is short and wants to hang down, isn't that good for bangs?



Yea, but I really don't want bangs, lol. I want hair that is just about all one length. I want my hair to look long from the front-I'm vain like that.


----------



## NJoy

I guess I'll be flat ironing my roots tomorrow in preparation for my 15th anniversary on Wednesday. Hubby wants me to wear my hair out. I'm kinda excited about it too...the end results, that is. I'm SO not looking forward to the flat ironing process. Ah well. I can't wait to feel my hair out.


----------



## marta9227

NJoy PUHLEASE post pics! I know it won't be your top priority tomorrow but ALL of us in lhcf NEED pics of your ridiculously gorgeous hair flat ironed so PUHLEASE don't keep us in suspense too long!   

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## SuchaLady

I've concluded that I have officially ruined all that hair my mother so selflessly took care of until I was 18.  What an awesome way to end my night. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## NJoy

Now that I'm planning to flat iron my roots (my hair hates when I flat iron, btw) and wear my hair out for our anniversary, I realize that I've been protective styling so long that I forgot how to style my hair. *long siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh* THIS is gonna be interesting.


----------



## Nix08

NJoy I/we have faith that you'll do a fabulous job...just hurry up and post those pics


----------



## NJoy

Nix08 said:


> @NJoy I/we have faith that you'll do a fabulous job...just hurry up and post those pics


 
Nix08

Thanks for the vote of confidence.  I think I can. I think I can. I think I can.

...but just in case, pray for a sistah.


----------



## Drtondalia

Im having a love affair with my flexi-rods!! 

Don't judge me...


----------



## jbwphoto1

Raspberry said:


> See now I just read that satin scarves are inferior because they are really only treated polyester, and that 100% silk is the real deal.  *sigh*  I can't stand yall.. now I won't sleep right until I get a real silk scarf smh.



Raspberry, it was probably more than five years ago when I found two real silk scarves at a Belk department store.


----------



## kandiekj100

Drtondalia said:


> Im having a love affair with my flexi-rods!!
> 
> Don't judge me...


 
Definitely no judgement here. I don't always like sleeping in them, but oh the curls and the bounciness. Matter of fact, I'm putting my twists in flexi-rods tonight. Then when I wake up in the morning, I will do my slow motion patene commercial hair flip in the mirror.


----------



## Renewed1

Twist and braid outs are such easy low maintenance hair styles. I LOVE THEM!!! Plus, I can still style my hair with old twistouts any way I want.  Yea me!


----------



## Ronnieaj

My hair is in twists.  I braided them while they were damp, so there's a nice wave going on there.  Just did a little half ponytail with a flexi-8 clip.  So WHY, oh random airport security person, did you need to do a "head pat?" To search for...to search for what exactly?  You can see all of my doggone head.  I know she was just doing her job, but my hair was freshly washed, she used latex gloves (which I didn't notice for my irritation), and I'm allergic to latex.  So now, on top of just being irritated by the whole thing anyway, I have to rewash and load up on benadryl so I don't get welts on my scalp.  Thanks TSA .


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I  have been natural exactly 4 years today.I remember that night when I started to do a trim and said fluck it and cut it all off.It was interesting trying to put a half wig on a pretty much bald head.I rushed and bought a real wig that after noon.Now my hair isn't where it was expected as I have been natural for a min but I pray but this time next year my hair will be at least APL either natural or relaxed.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am so loving Hair One-Olive Oil right now.  I will try Wen one day but I am content with Hair One for now.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Weave closures...

Left -  LCHF, 2 years

Right - Stylist 15+ years


----------



## yora88

I may have to find me a new stylist. I went and got my hair relaxed today and she talked about wanting to give me a "cut". My hair just needs TLC from me, I'm determined to nurse my hair back to healthy, I'm just nervous about who is going to do my relaxers :/ Maybe my boyfriend?


----------



## NJoy

I've just flat ironed my roots.  I'm hoping the saran wrap technique will straighten the rest of my strands.

My hair is so thick!  Stretching and texlaxing is paying off.   This much hair is friggen AWESOME!!!  Now, who's gonna take care of it for me?  I need to get some styling skills QUICK!


----------



## Aireen

10WordzOrLess said:


> Weave closures...
> 
> Left -  LCHF, 2 years
> 
> Right - Stylist 15+ years


----------



## marta9227

NJoy pictures pictures pictures! 

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## NJoy

marta9227 said:


> @NJoy pictures pictures pictures!
> 
> Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


 
marta9227

You got it! Posting pics tomorrow. I just tried to wrap my hair for the saran wrap treatment. Um, . How do you do it without giving myself a conehead?

Ah well, I've put it back in a bun and will style it tomorrow. Hopefully the thickness will have settled down a bit overnight. Although I'm LOVING this thickness!


----------



## marta9227

NJoy I can't imagine wrapping hair as long as yours! Lol! Thanks for being our hair inspiration! 

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## NJoy

marta9227 said:


> NJoy I can't imagine wrapping hair as long as yours! Lol! Thanks for being our hair inspiration!
> 
> Sent from my evo 3d y'all!



Awww, thank you so much marta9227

My attempts at wrapping are EPIC fails! 

I think I won't worry about the wrap thing and will curl wth Caruso rollers.

Also, I think I'll try some twist outs this weekend to see if I can get a HairCrush look going.  That would be awesome!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy Did you take pics of your hair for your anniversary weekend


----------



## curlyninjagirl

That's it braids, we're breaking up! You're just not good for me! Time to switch up the styling regimen....


----------



## NJoy

Ms. Tiki said:


> NJoy Did you take pics of your hair for your anniversary weekend



I will.  Planning to post some tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78

i do a lot of freelancer work, so i don't have to worry about my hair looking good everyday, but now that i am trying to get a regular 9-5, i might just start wigging it to work.  the job i want would have me traveling and educating other beauty professionals.  i would have to be on point at all times.


----------



## chelseatiara

I want my baa soooo bad!!! Rockin a twa as of now.....enjoying it for the most part


----------



## melisandre

My Babybliss Pro blow dryer died yesterday.  First, sparks starting flying out of it.  Then, it would only blow cold air.  Only about hair of my hair was dried at the time.  I think this is a sign that I should give up heat.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Had a set back because of a famous sulpher mix. So much hair shed after 2 weeks of use. Whats crazy is I purchased it before with no problem. Thank goodness for thick hair its not noticable to the eye. The mista said WTH you talmbout?  :-( WE KNOW THE DIFFERENCE LHCF ladies.
He's going to get me some hairfinity or vivsical cause I keep tripping. LOL Which one should I get??? IDK


----------



## yora88

hair4romheaven said:


> Had a set back because of a famous sulpher mix. So much hair shed after 2 weeks of use. Whats crazy is I purchased it before with no problem. Thank goodness for thick hair its not noticable to the eye. The mista said WTH you talmbout?  :-( WE KNOW THE DIFFERENCE LHCF ladies.
> He's going to get me some hairfinity or vivsical cause I keep tripping. LOL Which one should I get??? IDK



What sulfur mix did you get?


----------



## CaliiSwagg

My mom gave me a jar of KCCC and I used it today before work. Besides it taking forever to do, it actually came out good. My curls are popping today! I have gotten soo many complliments on my hair. I might have to invest in some more products from kinky curly when I get paid.


----------



## Raspberry

jbwphoto1 said:


> Raspberry, it was probably more than five years ago when I found two real silk scarves at a Belk department store.


@jbwphoto1 There are lots of 100% silk scarves on Ebay and on sites like this: http://www.headcovers.com/11695/100-pure-silk-head-scarves/

But some of them are so pretty I'd feel guilty wrapping my hair  with them , especially the ones on Ebay that have art reproductions on them.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Been working this 3:30 to 12 am shift Monday to Saturday  seasonal position, so I have to find time to properly take care of my hair cause on Sundays I wanna sleep.


----------



## Meemee6223

ms.tatiana said:


> Been working this 3:30 to 12 am shift Monday to Saturday  seasonal position, so I have to find time to properly take care of my hair cause on Sundays I wanna sleep.



ms.tatiana I feel your pain! I work 3 to 11:30pm and it sucks imo. I have to either do my hair at midnight and be up til 5am or get up after 5 hours of sleep and do it in the morning. I try to do it on weekends, if not I'll end up rushing to finish and risk matted hair.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## KimPossibli

I'm really having fun with these senegalese twists....


----------



## ms.tatiana

Meemee6223 said:


> ms.tatiana I feel your pain! I work 3 to 11:30pm and it sucks imo. I have to either do my hair at midnight and be up til 5am or get up after 5 hours of sleep and do it in the morning. I try to do it on weekends, if not I'll end up rushing to finish and risk matted hair.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



Man I'm at work now with my Yasmine half wig on thinking I need to add some moisture to my hair.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*I have found peace with my nappy hair.*


----------



## shasha8685

My next length check is gonna be great.....


.......it better be with all this protective styling I've been doing....


----------



## BreeNique

Since my blowout last Thursday (for Thanksgiving), my hair has been SWANGIN'!
 My suitemate keeps giving me the side eye (mmmhm..) and she tried to coax me into relaxing my hair with her, on a whim. 

 so, needless to say, i passed on that opportunity. 

I don't flat-iron my own hair--I trust my cousin to do a quality job on a blow out and flat iron, therefore she's the only one I let put heat on my hair, really. So I'm trying to enjoy what may be my only blow-out for a few months! No heat challenge by accident...if i purchase a quality hair dryer, i will probably be more likely to flat-iron once a month. savin' my pennies and avoiding the salon. 

I'll be 21 in late december. astonishing. i have A DRAWER of new hair goodies to try out in 2012, with nothing but optimism for my hhj. Feelin' good, feellin' great.


----------



## Maracujá

Every time I have thoughts of relaxing my hair I fall back in love with its natural texture.


----------



## thehairmaverick

i'm so happy my KeraCare products have finally arrived!


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Yesterday was my 6 month CURLY-VERSARY!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana

I can't do my hair with these hours I work my hair was itching & my boss was like you already lol so I'm up a little early I'm gone co-wash right now and wear a wet bun to work.


----------



## curlcomplexity

It's official....I'm transitioning to natural!


----------



## NikkiQ

Everyone that is talking about wet bunning is making me VERY jealous right now! Idk if my hair can even do that


----------



## hair4romheaven

This is my set back from sulpher elixir. It continued to shed for like 2 days and here is the accumulation after it was over. 
Thats not shed hair..yea umm I had my first set back. Thank god for thick hair. 
Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Rocky91

NikkiQ said:


> Everyone that is talking about wet bunning is making me VERY jealous right now! Idk if my hair can even do that


try it out with a donut-I'm sure you can pull it off! I was able to do it when i was bottom of neck length.


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to be a broke sucka!  i gotta pay for the kiddies martial arts class and i wanna get my dryer.  not to mention i need to buy them some things.  my son is so hard on his pants.  i have to replace two pair i just bought. he also put a hole in his pjs and some sweat pants yesterday.  since i gotta pay for this class, Christmas will not break me this year!


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Tomorrow is pay day.

I plan on splurging on some select hair products.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I need this in my life * Sorry for the big pic, I resized it several times and it wouldnt cooperate*


----------



## PPGbubbles

There may be something to this whole wet/damp bunning thing....


----------



## Darenia

Looking at pics of my BSL hair from a few years back.  For some reason it never felt long to me.  Now that I am barely touching SL I realize... my hair was getting pretty long... I'm talking Full BSL.

What was wrong with me?


----------



## Vashti

I need to get back into my deep conditioning routine.


----------



## Evolving78

i think i am going to get a sew-in today.  i know my SO is going to kill me, but i am sick of watching my hair.  now is the perfect time.  i want all of my hair tucked away.  if i don't do it today, then i won't do it.  i am so impulsive.  my hair is at the 1 inch mark on my shirt.  i know i will hit two some time in Jan.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

So today I didn't something I haven't done in a while.  I didn't wash my hair in sections and it felt so good.  Washing in sections makes my hair washing feel like work and I missed feeling like washing my hair was a lovely treat.  Washing my hair freely was amazing.  I almost didn't get out the shower.  I could have happily pruned myself in there.


----------



## Beautytalk69

If i don't take this sew in out asap, i think I'm going to scratch my scalp to death.


----------



## gn1g

Have you ever gotten you hair to a atate where you don't want to wash it?  I mean it feels good and its moist.  Mines is like that now I am not going to wash it forever.


----------



## Evolving78

ok i came back down to earth! lol i am starting to get more serious about working out and wanted to hide my hair. so while i was spraying some leave-in on my hair and seal, i decided to try to put it in a bun without a ponytail holder.  it looks like a little bunny tail, but it worked out ok.  i guess i will go this route instead of relying on weave. i am going to look so busted, but i really want to take my SO's feelings into consideration.

maybe i will get some cute silk/satin headbands to make it look more presentable.


----------



## chelleypie810

^^^ I really want weave too..but I had the WORST setback in life from wearing one...I've made great progress and don't want to wipe it all away bc im too lazy to do my hair =/


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Cosigning on the weave thoughts. I've never had a setback from one. My problem is I get bored easily & never get my money's worth b/c I snatch them out in less than 2 months.

It's just that PSing with wigs means I'm seeing my hair daily & it's like watching a pot for boiling water. UGH...


----------



## choctaw

PPGbubbles said:


> There may be something to this whole wet/damp bunning thing....



I do a wet braid with scarf to lay down edges


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I don't think these kinky twists are going to last until January. They look ratchet already!  Maybe I'll take them out and get cornrowed for the rest of this month...


----------



## Sade'

Hair appt tomorrow! So excited... super deep cond tonight...I can't wait to get home and treat my hair.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

I am gonna henna today. yay!


----------



## kandiekj100

I think it is time for the mini/micro twists to come out. Somewhat afraid to leave them in longer than two weeks. I'm thinking of taking them down, washing & dcing and then putting more twists in, however not quite so small this time. Lord help me, I just bought p90x and plan on starting on sunday. I just don't want to have to worry about my hair.


----------



## Lissa0821

Since my prepoo with my ceramide oil mixture proved to be a little to heavy for my hair the other day, I used Ultra Sheen Duo Tex today as a prepoo.  I need to incorporate a light protein back in my regime without hopping in and out of the shower multiple times.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I need to get a weave soon. My edges haven't been my friend lately and my ends need to be clipped and I don't wanna clip them so my hair needs to hide out.


----------



## Sade'

Deep conditioning my hair right now. Feels great. Much needed. 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## butterfly_wings

Loving my hair in canerows under my lace front wig, life is easy!


----------



## SuchaLady

Buildable Beauty is going natural!! I love her.


----------



## Lissa0821

Note to self, I need to go back to Silicon Mix as my moisturizing deep conditioner, not sure why I stopped using it.  It could be I use to be very heavy handed with products and was going thru it so fast but I have learned that less is more for my hair.


----------



## fairyhairy

Waiting for my mum in a new hair salon - not my cup of tea ta!


----------



## HauteHippie

Now that I'm relaxed, I can see that my hair probably DID need protein while natural. So. Mad. At myself. Trying hard not to be. I had one bad protein experience early on while natural and just decided to let it go completely. Dumb-da-da-dumb... Now I've only retained a couple of inches this year. I had to cut off my scraggly ends previously. Probably because my protein-moisture balance game wasn't as tight as I'd previously thought. Oy! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Lissa0821

I tried the Proclaim Argan Oil Intense Hydrating Mask last night and my hair feels a little hard and dry today.  This is something I haven't experienced in a long time.  I refuse wash it again so I will just baggy my ends for the next days.  I will definitely be doing a hot oil treatment with olive oil and washing my hair with Hair One on my next wash day.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I have been so lazy with my hair lately. Wool beanies have been my best friend


----------



## Nonie

CaliiSwagg said:


> I have been so lazy with my hair lately. Wool beanies have been my best friend


 
CaliiSwagg, if you're making sure your hair is protected from the wool by satin, silk or a baggy, then I call that protective styling. I'm all for a lazy do that keeps the hair from undue stress.


----------



## knjsavy

I can make a pig stub with my hair.  i will be so glad when i can make a full pony puff


----------



## Nonie

knjsavy  at a pig stub. Is your hair curly? I used to call mine a bunny puff. When you said pig stub I figured something looking like a worm.


----------



## Shay72

Sigh it will be a looooooong time before I can get to SL curly due to shrinkage. On the positive side I  my hair and I can literally wash n go .


----------



## knjsavy

Nonie said:


> knjsavy  at a pig stub. Is your hair curly? I used to call mine a bunny puff. When you said pig stub I figured something looking like a worm.



That is exactly it.  once i beat it into a clip or cloth holder i only have enough sticking out for a pig stub not even a full pig tail,


----------



## Nonie

knjsavy said:


> That is exactly it. once i beat it into a clip or cloth holder i only have enough sticking out for a pig stub not even a full pig tail,


 
knjsavy  You're so silly!


----------



## Evolving78

i was suppose to buy my dryer this weekend, now i am thinking about buying WEN Fig?  i really like the conditioners that i am using so far, but i am a product junkie.  i would love to splurge on the big bottle for my daughter and i though.  

Day 2 of my little Peter Cotton Tail bun!


----------



## Meemee6223

All this time since I've been getting relaxers every 6 weeks I thought my edges naturally were thin, like my hairline was just weird. But now that I haven't had a relaxer in months I realize the relaxer was damaging my hair and that area was being over processed, cause it's growing out now. I love all these things I'm learning about my true texture! I can't wait to chop off my relaxed hair! I'm getting that itch.... Must.Resist....The Itch..To BC!!!!!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## winona

Hubby is out with his cousin and I am sneeking in a dc  I cant believe I havent steamed in over 2 weeks.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Nonie said:


> CaliiSwagg, if you're making sure your hair is protected from the wool by satin, silk or a baggy, then I call that protective styling. I'm all for a lazy do that keeps the hair from undue stress.



Yes ma'am I am protecting my hair. I wear my black satin bonnet under my hats/beanies.  I'm all for a lazy do too!


----------



## youwillrise

I swear I'm never doin small twists again...I dunno why I don't stop with that mess.  Haha...never ends up the way I want.


----------



## Kurlee

winter = too lazy to comb my hair 
protective styling like a mug
will resume styling in the spring


----------



## tasha5951

I have major hair in hand syndrome this week! I wish I could get my sew in installed tomorrow but I just ordered my hair and it won't be in until next week  must put my hair up and away!


----------



## youwillrise

My hair feels like ****** magic right now.  Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Wigging it is keeping me from wigging out!


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I had a dream about SSKs. Clearly I spend too much time on this forum, lol. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Charla

Remove cornrows --- flat iron --- trim ends --- lock hair away in box braids for 2 months.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I don't think it's very fair to be Black, and have such loose non-clumping curls.  Why in the world was I wasting so much money on relaxers??


----------



## starchgirl

Wore my go to half wig yesterday for the first time since September.  I was shocked at how short it was compared to my braid and curl!


----------



## Evolving78

i can't wait to do a hair flip come April!


----------



## BreeNique

*sigh*

hair is doing really well!! I'm ready  for 2012 to get here so I can work in my newest products! I feel that 2012 will be a clear year for me. I began my HHJ last fall/ September 2010. I'm FINALLY getting the hang of it (for the sake of ease, i'll call my beginning of my HHJ January 2011, when my cousin "sat me down" and taught me about hair care, etc in extreme detail! LOVE! 

Anyway, now that I have my regimen down and i know how to navigate my haircare, the rest of my life will follow suit, God willing!

...oh. last night my suitemate paid me a side-eye compliment ("whatever you're doing to your hair, keep doing it, because it looks nice now...") she needs to quit.


----------



## leiah

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I don't think it's very fair to be Black, and have such loose non-clumping curls.  Why in the world was I wasting so much money on relaxers??



I don't know why I ever relaxed either.   I can get my hair pretty straight without heat


----------



## fairyhairy

if you are going to do a ****** video tutorial make sure its clear! I need help doing flat twists grr


----------



## Mische

Darcy's pumpkin seed conditioner smells soo yummy! It made my hair really soft too. I was rooting around in my mom's hair stash and found this stuff.  She bought it at the beginning of this year and it's practically full. I might have to help her finish this...


----------



## keelioness

I dunno if I wanna continue this.. just when things were looking good I had a setback (SHS)// now have in the microbraids...braids are boring to me after a week but if i wanna grow it back and do all this oiling I'm gonna need to rock braids..saw my besties yesterday with their fresh from salon APL  relaxed blow outs.. Dunno if I wanna b braided , weaved half the year to retain or grow my hair. Thinking about a relaxer and a nice hair cut


----------



## Pompous Blue

Mische said:


> *Darcy's pumpkin seed conditioner* smells soo yummy! It made my hair really soft too. I was rooting around in my mom's hair stash and found this stuff.  She bought it at the beginning of this year and it's practically full. I might have to help her finish this...


It's a HG product for me. I use it as a DC, leave-in and rinse-out conditioner. It imparts the most moisture in my strands.


----------



## halee_J

Man, I'm really loving this Revlon flat iron


----------



## ms.tatiana

Might do another wash and bun for tomorrow. Next week I need to use some protein, but I'm a little lazy right now.


----------



## Evolving78

i took my little bun down last night and was looking a hot mess. my SO started asking me hair questions and told me liked my hair!   i think he is just so in love right now he is talking crazy!   it's cool though, i'm not complaining at all!  I love that man so....

anyway, i couldn't wait to slap some protein conditioner in my hair. i am going to rinse it out tomorrow and do an oil treatment/shampoo and dc.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I put on my fav full wig last night and realized the back of my real hair is just an inch shorter. I was in the mirror looking stuck on stupid. I swear my hair feels short to me.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

MrsJaiDiva I love your quote in your signature. He's my favorite author


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Man why haven't I been using that darn raw honey on my hair sooner?! I DC'd with a mix of honey, olive oil, and Chi Organics Olive Treatment Paste (poo'd with Chagrin Valley Ayruvedic bar and prepoo's w/ Vatika Oil). My hair is like BUTTA!!


----------



## WorkInProgress88

i don't mind letting folks (close friends, sister) borrow hair related things from me, but please RETURN THEM!!! now i gotta get another tangle teezer and more duck bill clips


----------



## moonglowdiva

*I cut off all of my relaxed hair. I am lefted with a TWA and my scalp is so sore. My pain threshold is low so I hurt all over. My nerves are acting a fool.*


----------



## newnyer

moonglowdiva said:


> *I cut off all of my relaxed hair. I am lefted with a TWA and my scalp is so sore. My pain threshold is low so I hurt all over. My nerves are acting a fool.*



Ummmmm....where the pics at? Lol

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## JJamiah

If you want your hair done today, please call me before..... today. I have four kids and they are very busy which makes me very busy. Please don't have an attitude because I say I am busy, what do you think? Try calling me Wednesday to see if my weekend is busy or not. Don't assume I am available!!!!!


----------



## MsZaaZaa

I really want to take out this sew in. The girl messed up so bad that I've been wearing a hat in 75+ degree weather. Why can't I find someone reasonable who knows what they're doing? I'm very tempted to re-do it myself. Partly scared that I'll mess it up again


----------



## KurlyNinja

Its that time of year again for reveals... which makes me excited. But I dont really feel like doing a length check on my own hair. All I can think about is the last time I straightened my hair and all I had to go through and the time it took. I have no idea how people with long hair take time to straighten.


----------



## NikkiQ

I have the most special twists in my head right now  But hey...as long as they do their job, I don't care what they look like right now. They're hidden under a wig anyway.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I'm glad people liked the wig but it seems like they like it better than the hair that grows out of my head.  At least the kind of people that probably think pale and blonde should be the beauty standard forever more.  Even still it's annoying.


----------



## KimPossibli

who was I trying to fool these senegalese twists aren't making it into the new year.. sigh..


----------



## kittenz

Today was my first day back in the office since my BC last week.  They like it , those that have noticed that is.


----------



## beans4reezy

I'm tired of stretching, it's been over a year and I want to see my progress already.  I need to make like a crack head and go sell some furniture or something to make sure I can afford this expensive behind touch up this month.

I want to feel hair on my neck again! These twists are making me SICK!

***rant OVER****


----------



## NJoy

beans4reezy said:


> I'm tired of stretching, it's been over a year and I want to see my progress already. *I need to make like a crack head and go sell some furniture or something to make sure I can afford this expensive behind touch up this month.*
> 
> I want to feel hair on my neck again! These twists are making me SICK!
> 
> ***rant OVER****


 
I'm sorry but, that's funny right thur.


----------



## NJoy

Why was I in such a rush to cowash my flat ironed hair after all that work. Now, I can do nothing with this hair. Sheesh. I think I need to head down to Super Beauty (Greenbriar Plaza) and get a couple wigs.

BTW, they have ALL wigs, BOGO Free! Just saying!


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Male Coworker: Hey Calii, Why did you cut your hair?
Me: Because I wanted to
Male Coworker: Well, I personally prefer longer hair...
Me: OK...
Male Coworker: Well, I may just have to boycott Calii until she gets her long hair back
Me:Mmm Hmmm


People get on my dag on nerves with this "your hair was so nice and long, why did you cut it off?!" mumbo jumbo. I get it that you don't like it, But I don't care. ugh.. annoying.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

kittenz said:


> Today was my first day back in the office since my BC last week. They like it , those that have noticed that is.


 

Going back to work after my BC was an interesting experience. Those that liked it were very vocal about it and those that didn't acted as if nothing had changed. I didnt care either way.

Glad they like your hair  @kittenz


----------



## Renewed1

I think these seams combs was ripping my hair out. Bought seamless combs....for $20.

I find it amazing that my hair responds well to EXPENSIVE tools, conditioners, shampoos, moisturizers, etc etc.

Then again my skin is the same way......


----------



## youwillrise

I'm really hoping I can get some good growth in this month...we are in the homestretch...reveals are coming soon.  Less than a month to go.


----------



## Kurlee

finally picked up my sheamoisture and aveyou hauls. LAWD, I don't need products until 2014.  I AM NOT buying anything for my hair or skin for the next two years (I'll try)


----------



## MsZaaZaa

I HAVE to get my hands on some Kinky Curly Hair!! I keep stalking BHM's Ultimate KC Thread...Plus I'm tired of trying to blend my leave out. Who am I kidding? My hair isn't straight! I want some coils!!!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

If you dont wear your hair out much and can do so without exacerabating the problem, I dont advise cutting every time you see some obvious breakage. In about 2 or 3 months you wont even notice.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

if this pale overweight ***** tells me she likes my long wavy wig better than my natural hair one more time i'm going to have an hr moment up in here.  she has one more time.  ONE!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ummm....I wish these stylists would answer the freakin phone at this salon so I can make my appointment to get my hair done for Christmas before I change my mind.


----------



## Raspberry

Kurlee said:


> finally picked up my sheamoisture and aveyou hauls. LAWD, I don't need products until 2014. * I AM NOT buying anything for my hair or skin for the next two years (I'll try)*


Kurlee You know these words will come back to haunt you right?


----------



## NJoy

That does it! I'm definitely going to transition. I'm so strung out on Hair Crush's hair! Just went thru her fotki...(again). Even at shorter lengths, her hair was .

I'm gonna get THAT hair. I wonder what her hair type is? (heads off to stalk her youtube channel...(again). My nose is WIDE open.


----------



## Janet'

NJoy...Does that mean that you are officially transitioning to NATURAL????


----------



## Kurlee

Raspberry said:


> @Kurlee You know these words will come back to haunt you right?


definitelyerplexed


----------



## NJoy

Janet' said:


> @NJoy...Does that mean that you are officially transitioning to NATURAL????


 
 You got it, Mama! I'm 33 wks in already.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

NJoy said:


> You got it, Mama! I'm 33 wks in already.



NJoy - How long do you plan to transition?

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Janet'

NJoy!!!!


----------



## NJoy

FoxxyLocs said:


> @NJoy - How long do you plan to transition?
> 
> FoxxyLocs
> 
> Well, my plan is to cut my bonelaxed ends this month and then the texlaxed ends in the Spring (1 yr post) or around my birthday in June. I think that'll give me enough time to grow my hair out enough not to freak out when I BC.
> 
> I've been stalking HairCrush's (your hair reminds me of hers, btw) fotki and am greatly encouraged by it. I want THAT hair.
> 
> Besides. I'm running around with 3 different textures. Um, this is a no go.  I think when I stopped bonelaxing, that forced me to do something else...like it or not.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


 


Janet' said:


> @NJoy!!!!


 
Janet'

Girl, don't go celebrating too loud and jinxing me. I've gotta crawl before I walk. But, I made a commitment last year and stuck to it and I'm gonna stick to this one too.

I'm gonna be FABULOUS dahling! 

I told my hubby that I'm transitioning to natural and he said "you've been transitioning for the past two years. I never get to see your hair anyway". ....

Cool! As long as he understands.


----------



## Janet'

NJoy ahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

i forgot how to blow dry my hair.  i haven't blow dried relaxed hair in some years.  i have been watching videos.  being on this board has me scared of everything now!


----------



## youwillrise

DC'ing with AO honeysuckle rose under saran wrap right now since it's been 4 days since i've done it.  i'm thinking of using my hooded dryer (which i havent used in a long time) to let it marinate a bit more.  it's been on my head for about an hour + already.


----------



## newnyer

Just realized that now that I have henna'd my hair it is lighter than it was 3 months ago when I bought my weave to be sewn in.  Man I REALLY don't want to have to henna that hair  to match but I wanted a little of my hair in the front left out.  Sucks.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

I uh...think I just reached my first milestone ever...


----------



## bride91501

^^ma'am??  you better spill it and stop playing around! lol


----------



## Renewed1

I'm finally APL!!! YEAH!!


----------



## shasha8685

why is my scalp so frackin sore?


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

EDIT -  EL is what I made, but still








Baby steps....


----------



## -PYT

Vacation coming up...which means mini twists.  I'm really going to pace the process so they can be tiny and neat.  I just might go crazy doing them.


----------



## winona

I am so excited for 2012 because it will the first year (been on my journey since 2010) that I won't have to do any major cuts to even up twa/breakage/split layers


----------



## Raspberry

shortdub78 said:


> i forgot how to blow dry my hair.  i haven't blow dried relaxed hair in some years.  i have been watching videos.  being on this board has me scared of everything now!


shortdub78 Girl me too  I was staring at the blow dryer the other night doin all types of research and gettin shook over threats of dryness and damage. I ended up air drying lol. I'm gonna use that blow dryer one of these days though.. I swear.


----------



## NikkiQ

So on the 22nd, I will be getting my hair trimmed and flat ironed professionally for the first time in...4 years. Yeah it's been a long time. Plus this is the first time with natural hair. I'm so nervous!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

i air dried last night.  my hair was 75% dry, so i lightly blew on the cool/low setting.  i just wanted to get it dry, not straight, since i used the flat iron as well.



Raspberry said:


> shortdub78 Girl me too  I was staring at the blow dryer the other night doin all types of research and gettin shook over threats of dryness and damage. I ended up air drying lol. I'm gonna use that blow dryer one of these days though.. I swear.


----------



## ms.tatiana

i need to sit under my hooded dryer this weekend


----------



## shasha8685

Why is it that they do the worst styling and blending for the models on the packages of half wigs?


Anyone ever wonder about that?


----------



## Raspberry

shortdub78 said:


> i air dried last night.  my hair was 75% dry, so i lightly blew on the cool/low setting.  i just wanted to get it dry, not straight, since i used the flat iron as well.



shortdub78 What kind of flat iron do you use? How do you prep your hair beforehand, do you use a heat protectant? Do you think flat ironing on low heat is effective?  Sorry for the 20 questions


----------



## Evolving78

Raspberry said:


> shortdub78 What kind of flat iron do you use? How do you prep your hair beforehand, do you use a heat protectant? Do you think flat ironing on low heat is effective?  Sorry for the 20 questions



i was trying to find the name of my flat iron, since it rubbed off.  i got it from Sally's a few years ago.  i paid like $79 for it.  i use Fantasia IC heat protectant serum and i had the setting on 325.  i was always told to let the flat iron do the straighten vs the blow dryer.  

i washed and dc'ed, then i applied my Aphogee keratin green tea spray, followed with Keracare leave-in.


----------



## Lissa0821

As long as I have been on LHCF, I have washed or cowashed my hair twice a week.  Right now I am a little over the whole process so I am going to wash and deep condition my hair once a week.  I was save the twice a week routine for the summer months.


----------



## darlingdiva

NikkiQ said:


> So on the 22nd, I will be getting my hair trimmed and flat ironed professionally for the first time in...4 years. Yeah it's been a long time. Plus this is the first time with natural hair. I'm so nervous!!!!


 
You better show us some pics!!!


----------



## melissa-bee

I really want to shave my nape off and start over.


----------



## NJoy

Looking forward to the Atlanta Meet Up tomorrow! :reddancer:


----------



## kandiekj100

Wearing my faux locs from the mini twist takedown has me contemplating getting loc'd up for real. DH would be on board. The only problem is commitment. Locs are a commitment. Yarn braids are nice, but they don't completely give me the feel I'm going for. I'd loc extensions but I don't want to pay loc extension money. Also, I'm afraid of the takedown. I picture it being a big ordeal. Hmm...


----------



## choctaw

taking Mom shopping today ... gonna browse the hair products at Big Lots, Marshalls, organic shop ... hair care products are not on the list but I am out of castor oil ...


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I actually am quite amused by the weave check or the question "Is that all your hair?"

I am really enjoying blowing my hair out on wash day.  Not only is my hair nice and big it's easier to detangle in the between time.  

I have also come to the conclusion that although I really do like the Miss Jessie's buttercreme stuff I don't think that the price is worth it.  I like it but I don't love it.  For that price I have to feel like I can't live without it.


----------



## hair4romheaven

metamorphose88  & JJamiah it was claudies elixir. My man just pulled 2 chunks of hair from the shower drain in addition to the pic i posted thats a lot of hair!!! I am so mad. I feel like most of not all my progress is down the drain literally!!! I feel so sad! ;-(


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I had said classic length was my ultimate goal, but I really think that would be too much hair for me. I'm thinking I'll grow to TBL and then maintain somewhere between TBL and HL. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## winona

I am so irritated with folica.com.  Everything I want is out of stock, not authorized to sell by vendor  I have this stupid $75 groupon and nothing to spend it on


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I must have used 87292 bobby pins just to get my little pony.


NikkiQ,, I'm sure your hair will turn out wonderful!!! Don't forget to post pichaassssss


----------



## youwillrise

err trying to re-visit moisturizing with water in between washes & conditions.  to save on product and also to maybe reduce build up? so far (past few days) my hair has felt good using just a spray bottle of water and i have sealed with oil...but we'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## choctaw

I purchased Joico k-pak reconstructor at  Marshalls and discovered the art supply section at Hobby Lobby with 40% off on some items. I replaced my portfolio, got a box of pencils, several drawing pads and a cheap easel ...


----------



## Bublin

youwillrise said:


> err trying to re-visit moisturizing with water in between washes & conditions. to save on product and also to maybe reduce build up? so far (past few days) my hair has felt good using just a spray bottle of water and i have sealed with oil...but we'll see how long it lasts.


 
youwillrise This is what i have been doing for the past week.  Only using water that has a few drops of essential oils in it.  I don't saturate my hair, just enough to feel that it has penetrated.  I am also baggying nightly and sometimes during the day.  My hair has never felt this moisturised.


----------



## curlyninjagirl

I used to think I had thin hair........until I did this rollerset. Have I been suffering from delusions of hairnorexia this entire time?? erplexed


----------



## Evolving78

sitting with Aphogee 2min in my hair right now. will dc with Keracare.  after that i plan on roller setting and putting my hair up in a french twist.  it is really cold out and i need to put my hair up.  felt really good yesterday about trimming/dusting my own ends.


----------



## LatterGlory

-----------


----------



## sunnieb

LatterGlory said:


> Musing: quite a few relaxed ladies who surpassed WL transitioned ( are transitioning ) to natural.



I noticed that!  I know if I ever decided to go natural, I'd do it with WL hair.


----------



## knjsavy

Time to winterize the hair.  Goodbye wash and go, we were just settling into our groove together.  Hope you don't act all brand new when we meet up again


----------



## leiah

I clarified my hair and a conditioner that I hated before worked great, and now my hair is taking much longer than usual to dry


----------



## charislibra

I really need to wash my hair. I've been wearing this oogly ponytail that turned into a bunny tail a while ago.


----------



## winona

I really need to study but I am enjoying research ingredients right now and don't want to stop.


----------



## KurlyNinja

Why do people seem to be so entranced by a fro? I always have to explain it. It just grows out of my scalp that way. But I'm not gonna lie, Fros captivate me to like some type of hair magic.


----------



## Ogoma

I hate reading flat iron reviews; there are just too many references to 'unmanageable' black hair. Sigh.


----------



## halee_J

I just discovered that Revlon makes LF wigs.


----------



## JerriBlank

Aubrey Organics Rosa Mosqueta conditioner = bawse ****!!!!
And I thought Alterna bamboo smooth condish was top dawg as of late. I found some great smoothing condishes!


----------



## choctaw

KurlyNinja said:


> Why do people seem to be so entranced by a fro? I always have to explain it. It just grows out of my scalp that way. But I'm not gonna lie, [*B]Fros *captivate me to like some type of* hair magic[*/B].




Tis all


----------



## choctaw

Current shower line up:


•	Shampoo: Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Hydrating-Clarifying 
•	Protein conditioner: Joico K-pak Reconstruct 
•	Moisturizing conditioner: Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Hydrating-Calming
•	Shower comb and Goody modified denman brush


----------



## BrandNew

Finally took those braids out so my naps can breathe!! I can't keep my fingers out of my hair, love it!


----------



## LadyRaider

Since my hair is all straight and purty, I did not work out today. Heh heh. Back to the routine tomorrow, though. I am trying the headband curls tonight. I bet I'll have a huge mess in the morning. We'll see!


----------



## janiebaby

I've made the decision to wash, condition, and rinse my own hair before going to the salon from now on


----------



## BreeNique

These ssk's are getting on
my
last
nerve.


----------



## Kurlee

JerriBlank said:


> Aubrey Organics Rosa Mosqueta conditioner = bawse ****!!!!
> And I thought Alterna bamboo smooth condish was top dawg as of late. I found some great smoothing condishes!


elaborate please


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Hello...my name is Jai, and I am a conditioner addict.  And, Lord help me, I Will buy more conditioner tomorrow when I go to the Kmart.   Such a junkie right now!


----------



## shasha8685

It may be time to relax. My hair is on '*** yo couch' status right now.


I was trying to make it to the new year before I relaxed


----------



## nzeee

ok, so... what's the deal w/ qhemet?? why is it taking so long for them to re-open the online store? it's been down since nov30. how long can it possibly take to prep for a sale?

it better be one awesome sale is what i'm sayin' because at this rate it will be impossible to get anything in time for christmas!

*sigh

way to go QB  *side-eye*


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Has anyone every bacame tender headed after a bc to natural? I can't stand to detangle my hair on wash days because my scalp is sooooooo tender. I was NOT tender headed when my hair was relaxed!!!!! This may not be weird. IDK. I'll b ok until next wash day.*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Can somebody do my prepoo and put it in my head please..I'm tired as heck and my hair won't stop itching..I like the fact my hair is now a bit more moist when I take the cornrows down each week but the itchy stuff must go..maybe I need to start cowashing every time I workout or something.


----------



## Nonie

moonglowdiva, how are you wearing your hair during the week so that you need to detangle on wash day? I don't let my hair get tangles at all so I never have to detangle. Even when wearing my hair out, I comb it daily and braid it at night and that keeps it from every having tangles and keeps shed hair out of it.


----------



## beana

I spent over $400 in the past month for hair related purchases.. I'm putting a complete STOP to the madness and will not buy anything new until April 2012 (aside from a repurchase of a staple product)


----------



## Rocky91

kinda dissatisfied with my hair...
I think I have Ateya swang syndrome....i gain an inch or two and immediately wanna lop it off because i want the mad swang i had when it was shorter.
i am nearer to APL and i just don't like how it looks on my fine hair. at least while straight :/
debating on whether or not i should get this trim tomorrow? i never retained before i started trimming regularly, so i feel i should. but man, this sl to apl purgatory is the pits of hell.
glad i bought this wig. i will be braiding up my hair and slappin on that bad boy for half the winter.


----------



## lamaria211

i am very anxious to see how juicing(veggies) affects my hair!!


----------



## choctaw

It is Sunday and I want to go for a drive to restock Neem, fenugreek, castor oil ...


----------



## BreeNique

just sitting with a DC on my head/ overnight, contemplating when I'll wash it out...
yep, that's just about all! it's a mix of Kenra/ VO5/ ORS with some oils in, too. figure it can't hurt, right, a bit of moisture, a bit of mild protein...? 

This week is looking like twist-outs, as usual, with a top knot thrown in there.

a friend of mine has BOMB natural hair, about BSL, and her braid-outs are spectacular. I can't wait until that's me! hopefully by the end of 2012...? I'd love to start my senior year with healthier natural hair!!


----------



## youwillrise

Gonna wash/dc today.  This coming week is going to be busy busy busy.  Work, finals, my family moving

Arrrrgh


----------



## allmundjoi

I stopped by my younger cousins the other night to see her new baby. What an adorable little boy. I spoke with her about his development. She was very concerned that he not darken up, she insisted he was lighter than her, and the he have good hair like her. Her mother, my cousin as well, cosigned those sentiments. I didn't even know where to start. I just stated that no matter what color or hair type he developed, he would be a beautiful boy. Smh. Should I have told her she was brainwashed into this eurocentric notion/construct of beauty? Naw, at 16 with a baby, she probably has bigger fish to fry.

These dayum phone apps-can't thank, can't see animated gifs, can't readily see notifications, and often can't see avatars.


----------



## itismehmmkay

So I ended up rollersetting after the cholesterol.  And used that leave-in from the soft and beautiful relaxer.  Under the dryer now.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

My scalp has been dry and itchy lately... Must be the weather. I'm going to have to massage oil in it or something.


----------



## Skiggle

I hate doing length checks.. *last one in July* but I like it when everyone does one, lol. I'm gonna do one maybe in June of next year.


----------



## youwillrise

Considering straightening for reveal...buuuuut I dunno.  I never do a good job on it.  I suck at straightening my hair.


----------



## choctaw

Not a single box of Neem was left ... but I got some oils, fenugreek, toothpaste and bath soap.


----------



## youwillrise

I dunno...I really don't think I should straighten...nope...won't do it.


----------



## nappystorm

Skiggle said:


> I hate doing length checks.. *last one in July* but I like it when everyone does one, lol. I'm gonna do one maybe in June of next year.


Skiggle Your siggy is giving me soooo much hair porn


----------



## Renewed1

I need to wash my hair. But I think I'm going to baggy and work out. Yeah, that's a good idea....and wash my hair in the morning.


----------



## Skiggle

nappystorm said:


> Skiggle Your siggy is giving me soooo much hair porn



nappystorm Thank you much!


----------



## youwillrise

i'm considering adding aphogee 2 step back into my regimen.  it was a staple in my regimen a few years back and i was using it consistently.  i love how strong and nearly break free my hair was with this.  

i am using all natural products, though...so i'm not sure how it would effect the rest of my regimen.  hmmm.


----------



## faithVA

I don't feel like getting in the shower to rinse out my conditioner. Today will have to be a rinse in the sink deal. That should make it easier to do an oil rinse. Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## nappystorm

I know I'm supposed to be doing the BSS boycott but I can't pay $12 for flexi rods when Sun's Beauty Supply has them for $3.00. Maybe I can find some online


----------



## LatterGlory

Matthew 25: 14-29


----------



## NJoy

My hair is still in twists from my 2-day detangling session a couple days ago. I reeeeeeeeally need to wash that detangler out and DC or something because it's feeling pretty dry. I'm too tired to do anything about it right now. I think I'm going to oil my scalp and hair and baggy til tomorrow. Hopefully that will help because that's about all I can muster the strength to do tonight.


----------



## youwillrise

Wow...I just saw a commercial for hairfinity on TV...wow.


----------



## Evolving78

i will get this protective styling thing down....


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I think I am going to BC on New Year's  by then I should have enough to start.


----------



## moonglowdiva

Nonie said:


> @moonglowdiva, how are you wearing your hair during the week so that you need to detangle on wash day? I don't let my hair get tangles at all so I never have to detangle. Even when wearing my hair out, I comb it daily and braid it at night and that keeps it from every having tangles and keeps shed hair out of it.


I have a TWA. I have hair from the motherland and if it is not detangled very well there will be serious issues. I am just wearing the fro. My whole scalp has turned into a beast since I cut all of the relaxed hair away. I did not use to be tenderheaded at all. It hurts to almost pat it. BTW: I have some very thick hair and that may be the problem too.


----------



## NikkiQ

Naptural85's newest video for a "zipper braid" makes me want mini twists NOW!!! Looks like a fishtail braid.

http://youtu.be/dOlU0dH0MQ8


----------



## JJamiah

WOW I have 5 3/4 inches until I reach a Trouble Length Crazy I HAVE never been that long ever! crazy!


----------



## BrandNew

Still can't keep my hands out of my hair. I deep conditioned and moisturized tonight and then put my hair in 3 big twists to dry. Can't wait to debut my new wig tomorrow.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I love how my hair feels right after its been cornrowed and scalp has been oiled.I wish it could stay like this forever.The more I get into fitness the less I care about vanity.Now mind you when I get paid in another 2 weeks I will be buy a few hair related things but here in the last month its been a chore to wash my hair.Its a chore to prepoo its just not my focus.Maybe it will grow now that I'm not obsessed..


----------



## WhippedButterCreme

Random thought, but what is a KANG? Everyone says it, sounds hilarious but what does it mean? I know it's a 'scrub' but what's its meaning here? lol!


----------



## Rocky91

my hair looks great! straightened last night and got a trim at Hair Cuttery today by a nice, friendly blonde.
and she called my hair long and complimented the health of it. it's not even APL yet, so i thought that was interesting.


----------



## Pompous Blue

WhippedButterCreme said:


> Random thought, but what is a KANG? Everyone says it, sounds hilarious but what does it mean? I know it's a 'scrub' but what's its meaning here? lol!


WhippedButterCreme Wrong forum. But here's some threads from the Off Topic Forum
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=556929&highlight=kang
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=535943&highlight=kang


----------



## KimPossibli

I'm really going to need to get on my game.. my ends are feeling crackly. I think its that failed dye job I did..

a scissors maybe in my future .. sigh.. 

ah well deep conditioners twice a month until then though.


----------



## NJoy

I have got to get back on my grind for 2012 to meet my new goal. I hope my ends njoy'd daylight but, they won't see much of it in 2012. Sulfur mix, here I come!


----------



## LadyRaider

moonglowdiva said:


> I have a TWA. I have hair from the motherland and if it is not detangled very well there will be serious issues. I am just wearing the fro. My whole scalp has turned into a beast since I cut all of the relaxed hair away. I did not use to be tenderheaded at all. It hurts to almost pat it. BTW: I have some very thick hair and that may be the problem too.



Can you still do little braid outs and twist outs to keep your hair stretched?


----------



## Evolving78

i really wanna cowash or dc my hair, but i just all of that over the weekend.


----------



## Sade'

Just ordered some back up hair. What? It's on sale... lol


----------



## mzstarr

AlliCat said:


> Sally's is having a sale and I'm really trying to resist because I'm in the use up your stash challenge


i haven't had a texturizer since 9/24 and just ordered from unclefunkysdaughter. i sure hope i'm going to be pleased with the products. there doesn't seem to be much information online if you are a DIY customer and aren't living near their salon in houston.
patience is not my particular virture to experiment with products and i'm not flush with cash either!!!!


----------



## aviddiva77

You know, I thought my hair would be easier re dryness in the winter (rain=humidity?) but it's worse! It just soaks up conditioner. And I can't use my hair grease to seal (back to sweet almond!) cuz it's too cold. It clumps instead of melting in the summertime.

Don't know why I didn't think of the weather affects my hair products but at least now I know!


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Yup, I bought a product with mineral oil in it.  I'm not ashamed.  I will do it again.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

Can't leave my hair out like this. its gonna get tangled. bleh..............


----------



## itismehmmkay

Got some Profectiv leave-in for my edges and a satin headwrap that I can use as a headband.  Turns out I probably will just start laying my hair down at night instead of rollersetting daily.  Need to fill these bad boys back in.  Might put some in my scalp too.  It's some good stuff in here.  It's the strengthener one that can be used daily.  It's pink and kinda lotion-y.  I have another jar back home but it's yellow and has a heavier consistency.  I'll probably use both I'll see.  But excited that I have a plan cause I didn't know wtf to do or feel bout my hair.  It's really not _that_ bad, but I guess I just know what all has happened.


----------



## prettybyrd

I have an earache and and a cough and my hair is in dire need of a wash and DC....ugh.


----------



## Lucia

I should have Oiled DC and CW this weekend I didn't do it just put some mahabrhingaraj oil and coconut oil in it detangled braided and KIM 
Laaaazzzzyyyyy I know
I'll do better this week


----------



## JJamiah

Going to take my hair out Saturday, I so don't want to....... But I will  I will  I will convince myself I Will


----------



## charislibra

Washed my hair and it was dir-tay! Feels so good! I'll try to remember what that water looked like so I never procrastinate again. nono:


----------



## Arian

Rethinking this protective styling idea for winter...

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## GoodMernin

I'm havin' fun just lettin' my hair do whaddido.


----------



## NJoy

I'm wondering what that high pitched squeal was.  It's my hair crying out for water.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I left my DC in for about 8 hours yesterday, then washed and put moisture on my hair. It's now in a ponytail and well get weave'd up this Sunday.


----------



## winona

Well 5% off is not really going to entice me to shop with you.  That doesn't even cover the taxes nor your high shipping rates.


----------



## BrandNew

Oiled up with coconut oil today and my hair is feeling oh so nice! I think I'm falling in love with my natural hair all over again. It was a rough year for us but I'm glad I stuck with it


----------



## kandiekj100

My 3 yr old ds is "taking photos" of his hair. He made the "click" noise and everything.


----------



## -PYT

If I wasn't so self-conscious about how a wig might look on me, I'd rock em all year round and stunt on peeps with my retention!  Might get up the nerve once I get to med school and can't afford the time to sit and twist all the time.


----------



## Rocky91

-PYT said:


> If I wasn't so self-conscious about how a wig might look on me, I'd rock em all year round and stunt on peeps with my retention!  Might get up the nerve once I get to med school and can't afford the time to sit and twist all the time.



i so feel you on this.
i've bought 3 wigs too, in hopes of getting it cracking, but i'm so paranoid about them falling off or shifting and just looking all wiggy.
You got accepted into med school? congrats!


----------



## -PYT

Rocky91 oh nooo, I'm still taking some sciences I need in order to get there, but thanks for the early celebration


----------



## naturalagain2

My first banana clip bun and I'm lovin' it!! It makes your bun appear so big!!


----------



## NikkiQ

-PYT said:


> If I wasn't so self-conscious about how a wig might look on me, I'd rock em all year round and stunt on peeps with my retention! Might get up the nerve once I get to med school and can't afford the time to sit and twist all the time.


 
-PYT if you lived close,I would SO take you wig shoppin with me


----------



## JJamiah

NikkiQ I wanna come too


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Well come on JJamiah. You need to take a trip to New Orleans soon anyway unless you're gonna come visit me in Puerto Rico.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I neeeeed my hair to grooooooooooow now.


----------



## JJamiah

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Well come on @JJamiah. You need to take a trip to New Orleans soon anyway unless you're gonna come visit me in Puerto Rico.


NikkiQ All Jokes aside I am going to take a trip to PR. Have to go one day to visit family  then we must hang out LOL (so after you get comfy LOL) 
I want to make sure you know all the spots LOL


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Can anyone point me to some good flat twist or French braid tutorials? That is the one I cannot master (well really even get started)! Please and thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

STOOOOPID NTM! Why wont they make these bottles bigger? Maybe FAMILY SIZE! I go through these lil  bottles like water! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## tapioca_pudding

So they brought back HELTR leave in, and apparently my natural hair hates it.  Lol this was my ISH when my hair was relaxed, but they stopped making it. Oh the irony....

I think I love Deva One Condition as my leave in. It's been my leave in under all my stylers lately and it's reacted with everything great and no dryness.  I bought the small bottle but I think I'm gonna go for the gusto and get the biggun.

I wish I could do twists in my hair and leave in them in for like a week. Well I mean I COULD but I have no clue how it would look, and my hair is still pretty short. I might try it Friday night and if it looks a mess, I can always take it out. But I just want to put my hair away for a week. 

It's so many products I wanna try but I haven't yet. I might treat myself to a few things. Lemme make a big list then narrow it down to what I can afford right now lol.


----------



## Evolving78

i asked my coworker to take me wig shoppin!  she wears nothing but wigs.  i always look like Lil Kim or Prince.  i know i have said that before, but it's true!



NikkiQ said:


> -PYT if you lived close,I would SO take you wig shoppin with me


----------



## BrandNew

Debuted the wig today and it's a hit! I'm loving it. I'm wearing Vanessa La Apple. I should post some pics later....

http://www.superbeautydepot.com/Vanessa-Express-Synthetic-Half-Wig-LA-Apple-p/vsnhwlaapp.htm

ETA: attached some pics below..


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> i asked my coworker to take me wig shoppin!  she wears nothing but wigs. i always look like Lil Kim or Prince. i know i have said that before, but it's true!


 

I took my coworker wig shopping before and now she wants to go with me everytime I go to the BSS on my lunch break


----------



## Lucia

Oiled CW my hair last night feels good 
I used coconut oil and AO WC as my moisture and sealer 
Since its cold I've been using KCCC to smoth my edges scarf for 10 min 
Works great. Now what to do for the rest of this week and next. I'm not straigtening again until the holidays I can still give my hair 2 weeks of moisture madness and tlc before the heat tools.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

I hope my hair isn't took tangled. I haven't been tying it down properly the last 3 nights


----------



## NikkiQ

Went to TJMaxx today on my lunch break and saw the Giovanni gift sets- shampoo,condish and some other product for $12.99. I was a good girl and didn't buy anything. Good self control...plus a little JJamiah sitting on my shoulder screaming "don't buy anything!!!"


----------



## lux10023

i was explaining a new procedure to my admin..and im standin leaning over her..even typing this is making me like wtheck just happened... 

so i leaned into her pc to point something out to her...apparently a long strand of my hair was just hanging..since i have a bun today...she reaches towards me...and snaps the hair...(think she thought it was falling out)...but it wasnt--it was just a long piece of hair that got loose from my bun...shes an older lady so i didnt say anything but im like..what part of the game is that when u see a strand of someones hair do you reach out and yank it out...

shocked and puzzled and peeved at the same time smh sighhhh


----------



## kittenz

@perfect28

My mom has done that to me before. Usually she doesn't realize the hair is attached until I scream "ouch!". Hope it didn't hurt too bad.


----------



## NikkiQ

It boggles the mind how for YEARS I thought that my hair just could not and would not grow past SL. Like I actually believed that. But after finding this site and seeing all these amazing heads of hair-relaxed,natural,texlaxed,loc'd-talk about motivation. Now nobody can tell me a damn thing about my hair b/c I know I'll make it to WL...and maybe beyond. Who knows. Only time will tell. #GeauxLHCF!


----------



## Raspberry

IDareT'sHair Do you have a blog or anything? You're next level with the product knowledge and I would love to see all of your reviews in one place...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Raspberry

Sorry Ms. Berry I don't.

But thank you ever so kindly.


----------



## JJamiah

perfect28 said:


> i was explaining a new procedure to my admin..and im standin leaning over her..even typing this is making me like wtheck just happened...
> 
> so i leaned into her pc to point something out to her...apparently a long strand of my hair was just hanging..since i have a bun today...she reaches towards me...and snaps the hair...(think she thought it was falling out)...but it wasnt--it was just a long piece of hair that got loose from my bun...shes an older lady so i didnt say anything but im like..what part of the game is that when u see a strand of someones hair do you reach out and yank it out...
> 
> shocked and puzzled and peeved at the same time smh sighhhh


 

perfect28 I love your siggy message LOL and I would have started to cry and whimper so she'd feel bad and never do that **** again!


----------



## JJamiah

perfect28 said:


> i was explaining a new procedure to my admin..and im standin leaning over her..even typing this is making me like wtheck just happened...
> 
> so i leaned into her pc to point something out to her...apparently a long strand of my hair was just hanging..since i have a bun today...she reaches towards me...and snaps the hair...(think she thought it was falling out)...but it wasnt--it was just a long piece of hair that got loose from my bun...shes an older lady so i didnt say anything but im like..what part of the game is that when u see a strand of someones hair do you reach out and yank it out...
> 
> shocked and puzzled and peeved at the same time smh sighhhh


 

perfect28 I love your siggy message LOL and I would have started to cry and whimper so she'd feel bad and never do that S8t again!


----------



## Raspberry

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Raspberry
> 
> Sorry Ms. Berry I don't.
> 
> But thank you ever so kindly.



Well if you're ever bored...  the internet hair world needs you.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I think I'm going to try to make a moisturizing spray with black tea and some other stuff. Maybe some conditioner. 
My new growth is getting to be too much for me to moisturize my hair with my hands.


----------



## Raspberry

That Anita Grant thread is wild, I didn't expect it to take a turn like that


----------



## Pompous Blue

Raspberry said:


> That Anita Grant thread is wild, I didn't expect it to take a turn like that


It sure was.....Glad I got to read OP's original post and the vendor's responses 'cause I was in disbelief the vendor responded the way she did with all of the personal info......Wow! just Wow!


----------



## Geminigirl

I really want to nap real quick before DD gets back, but I don't want to mess up my hair. UGH I think I'll try and sleep on my arm or on my face.


----------



## Evolving78

washed my hair and now i am air drying.  going to try a bun today.  i'll do a rollerset this weekend.


----------



## winona

One more final and I am done with semester with 2 As and 2 Bs  Only 3 more semesters before the NCLEX wooohooo


----------



## Arian

I'm curious as to what kinds of products weigh the hair down enough not to shrink too much...I would like to do a wash & go that doesn't shrink so bad.


----------



## Raspberry

Pompous Blue said:


> It sure was.....Glad I got to read OP's original post and the vendor's responses 'cause I was in disbelief the vendor responded the way she did with all of the personal info......Wow! just Wow!



Pompous Blue I know, I'm thinking Anita got panicky about bad publicity, LHCF threads come up high in Google searches...

The thread is in the Vendors forum now.


----------



## Drtondalia

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Well come on @JJamiah. You need to take a trip to New Orleans soon anyway unless you're gonna come visit me in Puerto Rico.


 


JJamiah said:


> @NikkiQ I wanna come too


 
Lets plan a trip I've got timeshares in lots of cities. Going to check New Orleans now.........


----------



## Evolving78

ok just did my little protective style!  it looks decent, like i would be ok to wear it outside.  now i just need to research some more on how to avoid breakage while wearing buns/protective styles.

i didn't put my hair into a ponytail and i didn't twist it around too tight.  i made sure my hair was moisturized and sealed.  i twisted the sides since my hair is layered an all of it can't fit into a bun.


----------



## Geminigirl

Well now my hair has poofed like too much volume. Trying to decide if I should put it in chunky twists now and attempt a twist out tomorrow or just pin them up tomorrow, or wait til after i take care of something and then braid my hair back up for the night. I'm not sure I like this poof my hair turned into. Note to self is to apply my product even when I don't feel I need too, just apply less of it.


----------



## newnyer

Okay I should be spanked. My hair has been drier than hay the last 2 days & I've done nothing but re-slick into my bun.    Think I'll try to DC tomorrow if I can.  
Also seriously considering not getting my touchup until after mid January after I get back from visiting home.  Maybe get a rollerset before I get on the plane. Lol.  But oooh, if my NG starts tripping during my vacay I'm seriously going to regret that decision....

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## nappystorm

I guess I will go ahead and do my flexi rod set. I would flat iron but I'm going to my mom's and I know she's going to chase me around with the hot comb all week.


----------



## loved

Just took my cornrows I've had for a month down. I planned to weave but never got around to it. Last relaxer - Oct. 1. These grays around my edges have me feeling like Moses. I guess I'll have to break down and dye again. If I can find a flat iron I'm going to wear my hair out & styled for Christmas.


----------



## AryaStarr258

Convinced both my mom and sis to start taking progress pictures earlier this week. My mom has started asking more about hair and bringing up hair stuff in general. She even wants me toreview certain products for her! My influence is growing mwahahahah!!


----------



## shasha8685

Just relaxed and did a length check. Although I'm pleased with my progress this year, I am less than thrilled with this one patch of hair that wants to grow slower than the rest


----------



## NikkiQ

One week from today and I'm gettin the fro flat ironed. Idk if I want to go ahead and wash my hair and detangle before I go or trust her to do it.


----------



## BrandNew

I need to get my hair corn rowed properly under my half wig. Mine are a bit messy but I guess it gets the job done for now.


----------



## Skiggle

NikkiQ said:


> One week from today and I'm gettin the fro flat ironed. Idk if I want to go ahead and wash my hair and detangle before I go or trust her to do it.



Do the detangling yourself and bring your detangling combs/brush just in case. I don't want you to have a setback.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

NikkiQ said:


> One week from today and I'm gettin the fro flat ironed. Idk if I want to go ahead and wash my hair and detangle before I go or trust her to do it.


 
NikkiQ I had a dream the other day that I went to get my hair flat ironed for the first time since being natural.  The stylist combed my dry hair from root to end and I snatched that comb out of her hands. I then had quite a few choice words for her and asked where the HELL0 did she get her license.  I just so happen to have a shower comb in my purse and told HER how to detangle my hair w/ lots of conditioner. 

Everytime I think of flat ironing or going to a stylist I have these hair dreams. I am taking that as a sign that I am NOT ready right now.


----------



## choctaw

I am steeping a combination of herbs to make a final leave-in rinse: catnip, fenugreek and hibiscus.


----------



## NikkiQ

Fab_Nikki said:


> @NikkiQ I had a dream the other day that I went to get my hair flat ironed for the first time since being natural. The stylist combed my dry hair from root to end and I snatched that comb out of her hands. I then had quite a few choice words for her and asked where the HELL0 did she get her license. I just so happen to have a shower comb in my purse and told HER how to detangle my hair w/ lots of conditioner.
> 
> Everytime I think of flat ironing or going to a stylist I have these hair dreams. I am taking that as a sign that I am NOT ready right now.


 
Fab_Nikki wow...that's one helluva dream. I would do the same thing. I'm hoping this stylist knows what she's doing. The salon specializes in natural hair, but I will carry a bottle of cheapie condish and shower comb with me when I go


----------



## Fab_Nikki

NikkiQ said:


> @Fab_Nikki wow...that's one helluva dream. I would do the same thing. I'm hoping this stylist knows what she's doing. The salon specializes in natural hair, but I will carry a bottle of cheapie condish and shower comb with me when I go


 
NikkiQ  I know that's right! But yeees when I watch Youtube videos of naturals flat ironing I get so nervous.  I just can't do it.  I love my old stylist who has a natural salon but I imagine her putting that hot comb to my head and it's curtains. LOL I will likely be 5 years natural before I flat iron, at the rate I'm going.  Please post pics


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Fab_Nikki I will be sure to post pics even though I don't think it'll be anything to write home about lol. I've only been natural for almost 10 months so I don't anticipate much swang going on


----------



## Fab_Nikki

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^@Fab_Nikki I will be sure to post pics even though I don't think it'll be anything to write home about lol. I've only been natural for almost 10 months so I don't anticipate much swang going on


 
NikkiQ  Girl you better swang that hair til you catch a crook in your neck. You know what Willow said....don't disappoint the little girl. LOL


----------



## adamson

I wish I knew someone that I could trust w/natural hair that could cornrow my hair for me. I really don't know how to do it ((

I need a tutorial!


----------



## Arian

This LOC method sure does work...it is almost my wash day and I haven't had to really moisturize and seal...(I don't count spraying my hair with my water/glycerin mix)...

OAN, I am so stoked about having my products nailed down...Castor Oil is my friend!


----------



## BreeNique

Last night I tried doing my twist-outs with peices of silk scarf on the ends (like end papers) rolled around flexi-rods. I thought they would dry faster and curl easier. False. still kinda damp when I woke up the next morning, and awful straight. I'll just keep going without the silk pieces, i suppose. No big deal.

I cannot WAIT until I hit full APL unstretched. It'll take another year, I'm sure, but I feel that waht I have going is working well. I want to buy/ create the Kimmaytube leave-in, but not until I use up more product. When I'm done with the VO5/ Kenra mix, I'll look toward using some of my 2012 stash, etc. 

FLAT IRONING ON SUNDAY/ a blow out on sunday. SO EXCITED.


----------



## yora88

The mesh chignon bun maker from Sally's is the BOMB!


----------



## mstokes2008

Getting so tired of people telling me I have "good" hair. No sweetie I have healthy hair. This girl just told me a story about how she use to bleach her hair EVERY week because she hates to see new growth and then all her hair fell out. Then in the next breath asked if I would let her do my hair. Flat iron, color, etc...

Really?? No thanks. And then got offended because I told her no. Smh.

And then had the nerve to ask me to pass out her flyers for doing hair to my friends.


----------



## curlyninjagirl

It's been five days since I flat ironed and I am now waiting for all of my hair to break off.........


----------



## Britt

I'm 13 wks post, have 3 wks left till I touch up again. 
Can't wait to try out my Silk Dreams hair products when they arrive ! 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am going to start pressing my edges. In my year of braidouts and puff buns my edges and nape have suffered. I see the difference in last years pictures and this years. My hair has grown overall and gotten thicker. All the years I wore weaves my edges were thicker. They don't like being manipulated into place by heavy gels. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona

I'm not feeling my hair right now. Tonight I will take down a couple of these twist take my year end photo, trim a inch to start the new year and crochet braid my hair


----------



## Embyra

Finally got my grubby hands on the argan eco gel in the 5lb tub........


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Had a great day wig shopping. Got a wig for my almost 90 year old grandma. Tried it on when I got home & now I want to keep it. Guess I'm going to have to go back & get another. I can't do grandma wrong!


----------



## jbwphoto1

loved said:


> Just took my cornrows I've had for a month down. I planned to weave but never got around to it. Last relaxer - Oct. 1. These grays around my edges have me feeling like Moses. I guess I'll have to break down and dye again. If I can find a flat iron I'm going to wear my hair out & styled for Christmas.


 
loved have you considered henna and indigo? I ordered from www.mehandi.com and followed their instructions to the letter. I was in shock at just how black my hair turned out. I'm about to henna/indigo again since I'm about to try yarn braids.


----------



## allmundjoi

My hair was flat ironed today. I miss my straight hair. I hate to say it, but straight hair suits my face better than my twistouts/braidouts. Maybe its just in my head. Whatsmegonnado?


----------



## BrandNew

Ugh my hair is so dry


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Randomly did some mini(I think)-twists the other night. Turned out pretty decent. I'm actually gonna try to leave them in for longer than a few days this time.


----------



## youwillrise

Bought some ao gpb because I ran out...also got a new, bigger spray bottle annnd I ordered some hydrolyzed keratin...which I hope will be a success...I was looking for something to use as a strong protein treatment a la aphogee, but since I'm trying to stick with all natural products, I wanted an alternative...my thought is, ill try adding it to the gpb and then dc with hsr after.  I won't test it out until its time to take these braids down in a couple weeks...hmmm


----------



## Meemee6223

I HATE dealing with these two textures!!!!!!!! How do people transition for years?! I'm about to go CRAZYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## BreeNique

hahaha, tonight i was starting to re-do my twist-out for tomorrow, and began braiding by accident! i continued on with the rest of my head, so i suppose i'll be sporting a braid-out tomorrow!

i like the look of twist-outs more on my hair than braid-outs--i think b.o.'s look FANTASTIC on longer hair, and on me its kinda eh. my preference:

1. twist-outs
2. bantu knot-outs (after wearing them in bantu knots for a day first as a PS)
3. braid-outs.

<3 bn


----------



## ms.tatiana

watching youtube trying to figure out how to dye the tips of my weave


----------



## Damaged but not out

how much does giovanni leave in cost at whole foods

Does anyone still see it in rite-aid?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

NikkiQ said:


> Fab_Nikki wow...that's one helluva dream. I would do the same thing. I'm hoping this stylist knows what she's doing. The salon specializes in natural hair, but I will carry a bottle of cheapie condish and shower comb with me when I go



NikkiQ Which salon are you going to?  I never found someone to press mine there that I loved.


----------



## melissa-bee

Just used the last of my Giovanni direct leave in as a pre-poo I hope is stops breakage during my wash, as I've neglected my hair this week.


----------



## melissa-bee

Oh yeah, I'm just posting my review of Bee Mine for moisturisers the hair milk and butter for AfroDolll

It took me so long to use them because I didn't know how to incorporate commercial moisturisers in to my reggie as I'm so used to sealing with water and shea butter.

Anyway, I got a chance to use them when I had a hectic week at uni and they are okay. There's not much difference between the butter and the milk accepts that they are different textures and the milk smells really nice. No commercial moisturiser whether it's water based or oil based is good enough for my hair anyway so I can't really give it a positive review


----------



## youwillrise

My hair has been staying moisturized with the simplest mess...love it.


----------



## faithVA

The worst part of wash day is getting the dang hair off my fingers. sheesh   Probably increases my wash day by 30 minutes.


----------



## charislibra

I saw 2 beautiful heads of natural hair today. We keep glancing/staring at each other until the play was over so we could compliment each others hair. I wanted to ask if they were Nico's cousins so bad. Oh, well. The play was at a friend's house. 

"Mashed potatoes?!" "He sound like Brian McKnight."  Just in case ya'll here.


----------



## BrandNew

I am soo in love with my half wig. I'll never have another bad hair day!


----------



## Evolving78

i was so paranoid about my sock bun and those elastic covered bands ruining my ends, i came home straight after work and dc'ed my hair.  i really wanna try WEN.


----------



## chelseatiara

I wish I could give my twa a hug  Its so soft and big and fluffy and curly and wonderful  It was good hair day


----------



## Superfly Sister

I LOVE the colour of my hair now.  Thank you henna! <3


----------



## Miss AJ

Really need to update my siggy and get rid of that HIGHLY unrealistic goal of APL in August 2011 lol.  I got full shoulder length in August, so I'm hoping for APL before the end of March, BSL at the end of 2012.


----------



## AryaStarr258

I found out how much my hair LOVES glycerin and jojoba oil.  My hair's SO soft now. I just wish I knew this a few months ago when I was battling dryness and breakage.


----------



## halee_J

I'm really not focused on length right now. Once it's p/m balanced, m&s I'm good. I find myself wanting to leave my hair alone as much as possible.


----------



## Aggie

I am giving weaves another chance. This time I won't keep them in so long anymore before  taking them down. I sure hope that I can keep my hair healthy underneath it.


----------



## BreeNique

feeling that i need to try washing/ DC'ing without braiding it up. i dont think it does much for me.

did a wash, DC, and blow out/ flat iron tonight, for the week. Going to the bf's house tomorrow and for the rest of the holidays, and I haven't used heat since Thanksgiving. 

Trying to use up this VO5/ Kenra mix, because i want to start my new stash for the new year!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## BrandNew

I need to wash my hair so bad, but I'm lazy.


----------



## Lucia

BrandNew said:


> I need to wash my hair so bad, but I'm lazy.



You and me both


----------



## ms.tatiana

dying the tips of my weave right now


----------



## Harina

From Wanakee's hair brochure:

"Once a young lady asked, "About how long would it take for me to grow my hair really long?" I told her it would take about 4 years with regular trimmings. She said "Four years? I’ll be 34 years old in four years, that’s too much time!" I had to remind her that she was going to be 34 years old in four years anyway; might as well get there having fabulous hair."


----------



## BrandNew

Hair is washed, put in some Knot Today as a leave in and twisted my hair in big sections.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I honestly think I will henna the rest of my life...I never want to be a blonde again....


----------



## Evolving78

i gotta think of another way to protective style.  i couldn't keep my ends moisturized enough last week trying them out.


----------



## choctaw

I catch the scent of sweet tea and realize I just oil rinsed with my last applicator bottle of neem oil infusion instead of using the brahmi infusion ... alrighty then


----------



## TokyoReina

I'm realizing that 2011 was my worst hair year ever. So I was trying to  figure out how to get myself on track for 2012. I was on and off  transitioning for a great deal of 2011, and the uneven relaxing and  resulting textures caused a lot of breakage, Last year I was proud of  myself for reaching BSL. I'm currently around SL. My ends are terrible  because I never trim. My hair has shed like crazy in the past few months  (I don't know why) so it's also thinner. I didn't use much heat and  kept my hair pulled back and bunned for most of the year. I don't think  it helped at all. I a few days ago, looked in the mirror, and cried.On a  good note, I'm 22 weeks post and finally committed to going natural. I  keep telling myself that I'm what I'm worrying about is hair that will  one day be replaced with thicker and healthier hair. 

So for 2012, I'm trying to get things in order. I'm going to get my hair  trimmed this week to help my ends. I need to protective style, but  bunning is not the way for me. I think I'm going to go back to wigs and  half-wigs. I'm also thinking of having my hair braided and rocking my  u-part wig. I'm just concerned about leave-out. For 2012, I want to  leave my hair alone as much as possible and let it grow. I want to be natural by 2013. 

I was going to start a new thread, but then I realized no one would care.


----------



## youwillrise

Dry dc'ing doesn't work as well for me.  I like my hair to be just rinsed...then I pat it dry a bit so its damp


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Why did I try and use a holding style aid again?  Has all the knots and dryness not taught me a thing?  I caught the pj and it is a hair killa.  Lemmie stick with what I know has worked in the past and sit down somewhere.


----------



## BreeNique

my flat-ironing on Sunday night went really well! My hair is great right now, a bit wavy at the roots/ one-third of the way down the shaft, but I think it adds some thickness...

Anyway, it's pretty, and swingin' itself somewhere between SL and APL...enjoying it. 

I'm so paranoid, I don't like having my hair down without a silk scarf draped over my shoulders! I'm afraid that a half hour with it rubbing against my wool sweater will take inches off my hair!! *paranoidddddd...*


----------



## BrandNew

I can't get with Crisco.. I just can't.


----------



## newnyer

BreeNique You. Are. Not. Alone. Lol!  I am planning to get a flexi rod set soon & I am SO stressing that my hair will rub against my shoulders too much- especially since I know I'm going to try & keep the style for at least a week.  Ends exposed for more than a few hours?!? NOOOO! Lol.  Can't live like this! 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## choctaw

BrandNew said:


> I can't get with Crisco.. I just can't.



BrandNew,

You know Crisco got the good good good 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM6w3_ljSwo


----------



## winona

I have had this bun in my hair for 2 days and I have no intention of taking it down anytime soon.  I am kinda sick of doing my hair Hopefully, I can snap out of it before I cause a set back


----------



## shasha8685

I am determined to find a bun for every occasion!

I'm flying home this Christmas so I can't bring my arsenal of hair products. I have to find quick, easy, minimal product styles......


----------



## BrandNew

choctaw said:


> @BrandNew,
> 
> You know Crisco got the good good good
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM6w3_ljSwo


 
  you're a mess


----------



## knjsavy

I can't stand nosy biddies.  I was having a convo with my co-worker (Come early Jan it will be 1 yr nappiversary and i did not use any heat for the whole year - no flat iron, blow dry, nada)
Why ol heffer but in saying yes you did use heat, cause you wash your hair in hot water.
Huh? you getting in my business?  Had to come out my professional manner 

deleted  my response for the other coworker I was speaking too, I gotta keep the few associates I got there


----------



## Ms. Tiki

knjsavy Oh my damn!!!


----------



## knjsavy

Yeah it was more shocking cause I only speak and socialize with very few people there.  I have been there for 4 years and everyday I get someone asking if i just started cause they  don't see me chatting and befriending people.

She just thought she could but in and say what ever she wanted - oh no.  It would be different it i was talking to her but naw homie you should of kept it moving


----------



## AfroDoll

melissa-bee said:


> Oh yeah, I'm just posting my review of Bee Mine for moisturisers the hair milk and butter for AfroDolll
> 
> It took me so long to use them because I didn't know how to incorporate commercial moisturisers in to my reggie as I'm so used to sealing with water and shea butter.
> 
> Anyway, I got a chance to use them when I had a hectic week at uni and they are okay. There's not much difference between the butter and the milk accepts that they are different textures and the milk smells really nice. No commercial moisturiser whether it's water based or oil based is good enough for my hair anyway so I can't really give it a positive review



Thanks melissa-bee. I have the same problem with moisturisers, most of the them are too light for my 4b hair, especially in winter. I ordered some Oyin Hair Dew because of all the good reviews, but it didn't do anything for my hair.

Ok, so you wet your hair with water and seal with the shea butter? Is it pure/unrefined. I can't seem to find it anywhere. I'm in London too and I only see Cantu Shea butter in the shops. Sorry for all the questions


----------



## melissa-bee

Yes. I spritz my hair with water and then I seal with unrefined shea butter. I get my shea butter online from sheabutter cottage > www.akuawood.co.uk/search.php . You could probably get shea butter form ebay as well.
Spritzing and sealing with a butter is the only thing that works for me and keeps my hair moisturised for days at a time.  I've tried avocado butter in the past and it does work but I prefer shea at the moment. I want to try hemp seed butter next. AfroDoll


----------



## Adonia1987

This Pura Body Natural Chocolate Smoothie has turned me into a real DC snob. Nothing can compare to it anymore. Not my beloved HV Sitrinillah, CJ rehab, Joico Moisture recovery or any other DC I was using before. Sigh. I am out of the country until Early January and I only have a maybe 2 uses left. I didn't receive my other jars before I left and I am now stuck with my other mediocre DCs 

On another note, I suffer from serious, serious hairnorexia. All this time I was hoping and praying for APL. Thinking I was barely APL. I stretched my hair and took a pic last night...I am BSL. My shrinkage is out of this world. It feels unreal! I can't wait to straighten my hair on my Bday!


----------



## curlyninjagirl

My scalp is so pi$$ed.....I hate winter.


----------



## Renewed1

2011 year end reflection. 

Mistakes:
-Detangling in the shower
-Using seam combs
-Using the tangle teazer/denman brushes
-Cheap conditioners
-Over moisturizing

Hopefully, I can reach my goal of grazing BSL by March.


----------



## Evolving78

MarriageMaterial

you just named everything that caused me to lose two inches.



MarriageMaterial said:


> 2011 year end reflection.
> 
> Mistakes:
> -Detangling in the shower
> -Using seam combs
> -Using the tangle teazer/denman brushes
> -Cheap conditioners
> -Over moisturizing
> 
> Hopefully, I can reach my goal of grazing BSL by March.


----------



## Evolving78

my hair feels so freaky good right now! i might wear my little funky bun for Christmas


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I thought this was cute http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5vOxjrdnBY&feature=g-u&context=G22f0e81FUAAAAAAAHAA

It must be nice to have support from your sisters.I have watched these girls and their natural hair journey.If only this was real life in my life..


----------



## greenandchic

GoddessMaker said:


> I thought this was cute http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5vOxjrdnBY&feature=g-u&context=G22f0e81FUAAAAAAAHAA
> 
> It must be nice to have support from your sisters.I have watched these girls and their natural hair journey.If only this was real life in my life..



Love the photos and hair - thanks for sharing!


----------



## nzeee

finally FINALLY (OMG!!) found my staples.

Holy sh!t, i'd almost driven myself to the food bank (do y'all have those there or just food stamps?) trying to find products that would work to keep my hair moist w/out a lot of layering and other techniques.

drumroll pls:
- WEN for regular washes
- mudwash DC every 6-8wks for deeper cleansing
- Qhemet everything (specifically aeothepica and honey hydrating thing)
- henna

aaaand, that's it 

so happy. whew! now i need to figure out a reggie and decide whether to add MT. 14mths later and my hair finally knows moisture. what a relief


----------



## JJamiah

I think I want to cut my hair due to recent happenings.

I don't think I can tolerate the long hair and it's issues of washing. 

APL was my favorite Length and BSB is also beautiful 

I won't cut right now, I won't make a decision while in this state of frustration 

I did order some new half wigs hope those keep me happy for a while


----------



## GoodMernin

Any hair style that takes more than 15 min to do, I will not continue to do on a constant basis.

I may flat iron every once in a while.

I may twist every once in a while.

I may just be fro'ing it for the next year so that I can have my life back!


----------



## winona

I don't feel like fooling with care of my hair.  I don't want to wait I want WL hair now.  But I know in 2 years if I don't take care of my hair it won't be so I might as well take care of it to get to my  goal.

Okay i feel better now


----------



## NikkiQ

JJamiah don't MAKE me fly up there to NJ to tackle your behind so get the thoughts of cutting OUT OF YOUR HEAD!!!!!


----------



## cocosweet

Yesterday's RT: No girl, that is not  conditioner you forgot to rinse out. That is straight up gray hair. Boo.


----------



## Kerryann

uuuuhhhhhmmmm this GHEing better make a helluva difference for 2012 for real because sleeping with 50million things on my head aint the move


----------



## KurlyNinja

I havent wrapped my hair in over 2 years... I dont remember how... erplexed


----------



## Drtondalia

NikkiQ said:


> @JJamiah don't MAKE me fly up there to NJ to tackle your behind so get the thoughts of cutting OUT OF YOUR HEAD!!!!!


  What NikkiQ said!


----------



## Melaninme

I want to straighten my hair, but I must resist the urge.  I promised myself that I would wait until early spring (March).


----------



## Evolving78

i wanna cowash my hair tonight.

i wouldn't mind tracking my growth on youtube, but then i would have to get all jazzed up and have good lighting, and editing, etc.... too much work.


----------



## winona

I am so excited because my cornrows and twists with additional hair has gotten so much better.  I just had to take my time


----------



## allmundjoi

My hair looked great flatironed. My ends were trimmed too. Still not APL, getting there. After a really steamy shower-puffy roots. Ugh. The sleek look is gone. Maybe I will do a twist out tomorrow. I wanted straight hair for Xmas. . Maybe I will get flatironed one more time for NYE. Then no heat til June or Dec 2012.


----------



## nicole625

im sitting here trying to figure out how in the heck i went from significantly decreasing ssk's, learning to keep my hair moisterized and hardly any hairs when i handle my hair, to now having patches of hair come out each day? 

the only thing im doing diifferent is cowashing once a week as opposed to two to three times a week. my hair couldnt possibly be coming out for that reason right?


----------



## HanaKuroi

My SSK's are basically gone. I noticed after using the terressentials mud wash that my hair was very smooth. I tried everything. I gave up on trying to get rid of ssks. Someone asked if anyone else noticed a reduction in ssks since using the mudwash in the thread. That is when I realized mine were basically gone. I rarely find them anymore.

nicole625 I would check the date of the products. I had a minor issue when I used a product that had turned bad.  I clarified, used tea tree shampoo and conditioner and the acv. I used Rosemary hair oil and Jbco . Then I went basic with my regimen. 

I hope you can figure out what is going on. Hugs.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Pompous Blue

nicole625 said:


> im sitting here trying to figure out how in the heck i went from significantly decreasing ssk's, learning to keep my hair moisterized and hardly any hairs when i handle my hair, *to now having patches of hair come out each day? *
> 
> the only thing im doing diifferent is cowashing once a week as opposed to two to three times a week. my hair couldnt possibly be coming out for that reason right?


@nicole625 Could it be seasonal shedding? There is a thread about excessive shedding a member was experiencing. Let me see if I can find it for you.

Here it is - http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=586469&highlight=shedding


----------



## nicole625

Pompous Blue said:


> @nicole625 Could it be seasonal shedding? There is a thread about excessive shedding a member was experiencing. Let me see if I can find it for you.
> 
> Here it is - http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=586469&highlight=shedding



Pompous Blue, im off to read it now, thanks!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wish I had the money I would find a good stylist to do my hair.I need one that does house calls.I'm tired of vanity and I have put so much focus on fitness that my hair is lucky to get noticed..sad I know and I'm thinking once I hit goal weight I will be shaving it all off..


----------



## smwrigh3

I just clicked in a thread b/c I couldn't think of anything nice to say and the only thing that came to my mind is if my hair looks like this I'm going to cry.

eta: ugh Make that 2 threads. Im going to baggy and head to the ET section


----------



## Napp

im so upset that some of the best products ive used on my relaxed hair dont even cost more than $5 i wasted quite a bit of money on expensive stuff that didnt even work well

*ahem* Joico *ahem*


----------



## ResieCupp

Ladies I am depressed. This past weekend I came home from college. I was so excited to take down my sew-in, that I didn't really take the time to analyze what type of attention my hair needed. I  decided to use my steamer because I thought I would "treat" my hair. I sat under the steamer with a deep moisturizing conditioner and ended up with the worst moisture overload imaginable my hair did not have any strength AT ALL everytime I touched it would stretch eternally like a piece of gum and snap ...I ended up with a lot of lost hair ...after two serious protein treatments I am still trying to get over the loss of soo much hair. My hair before I washed it, beautiful (*because of the progress I made) and after .....ehh, someone give me hope, (beating my self up!)

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G


----------



## JeterCrazed

@ResieCupp
 :heart2: 
Hair grows. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## leiah

I wonder what this braid will look like at the end of the day

I'm mad at myself for buying more crappy conditioners to use up before I get to the good stuff.   I'm done buying things!


----------



## Evolving78

i almost had a nasty setback with a product.  i dc'ed with Elasta QP Dr? and tried to cowash with Suave Tropical Coconut.  my root started to mat up and my ends felt coated.  i had to shampoo that mess out and apply some Keracare Humecto to soften it back up.

oh has your hair every snagged on something and you felt like your whole head was damaged? i know i am being dramatic....

really trying to get this wet bunning thing down.


----------



## NJoy

JJamiah said:


> I think I want to cut my hair due to recent happenings.
> 
> I don't think I can tolerate the long hair and it's issues of washing.
> 
> APL was my favorite Length and BSB is also beautiful
> 
> I won't cut right now, I won't make a decision while in this state of frustration
> 
> I did order some new half wigs hope those keep me happy for a while


 
JJamiah

Huh??? What? What recent happenings? What has got you all loopy over there, girl? I hope you're just talking out of frustration. You and those scissors have been showing out lately. Details.

*NJoy goes to get a switch in case this reasoning isn't good enough and JJ gets trigger happy*


----------



## youwillrise

My hair is growing and I'm retaining better than I ever have, but I still feel like I should be longer...I'm just impatient...doesn't feel like its coming fast enough.


----------



## SuchaLady

I finally think I've figured out the reason for my hair's not so awesome state it's in right now. That dang Proclaim Shampoo and conditioner. The shampoo does not moisturize and the conditioner doesn't really condition. Wish it dawned on me before I went so long using it. :/ It will be going in the trash. No need to dwell on it though. Im getting my hair trimmed and sewn up next week so it should be back how I like it soon. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## SuchaLady

shortdub78 throw the Suave out. Makes my hair feel like card board. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## JJamiah

NJoy said:


> @JJamiah
> 
> Huh??? What? What recent happenings? What has got you all loopy over there, girl? I hope you're just talking out of frustration. You and those scissors have been showing out lately. Details.
> 
> *NJoy goes to get a switch in case this reasoning isn't good enough and JJ gets trigger happy*


 
I only trimmed a little 

Only balding myself will help right now. BUt..... I am taking it slow. I am more disappointed then anything.  first time it ever happened.


----------



## Whimsy

The state of my hair is depressing me right about now.  I'm convinced it's the pregnancy because nothing else has changed.  My hair is so brittle, drier than ever and BREAKING!  I am being super gentle with it and trying to nurse it back to health but DCing, moisturizing and PSing is powerless to the force of the evil drybrittleness.


----------



## Raspberry

JJamiah said:


> I only trimmed a little
> 
> *Only balding myself will help right now*. BUt..... I am taking it slow. I am more disappointed then anything.  first time it ever happened.



JJamiah Take it back!


----------



## youwillrise

I wonder if I can post pics here directly from my phone...not through the computer...hmm...prob not.


----------



## beans4reezy

OH SNAP!!!! IT'S GOING DOWN! My big sis is getting my hurrrrrrrrr done for Christmas!!!! YAYYYYYY! Best darn gift EVER!!!! 

I haven't had my hair relaxed since 8/2010 so you know I'm hyped to finally get my hair done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winona

[USER=8533 said:
			
		

> youwillrise[/USER];14898051]I wonder if I can post pics here directly from my phone...not through the computer...hmm...prob not.



You can.  I have an iPhone but I have seen other ladies do it too.  I use the LHCF app and just hit reply (to whichever thread you want). Next select insert and select where you have the photo


----------



## youwillrise

winona said:


> You can.  I have an iPhone but I have seen other ladies do it too.  I use the LHCF app and just hit reply (to whichever thread you want). Next select insert and select where you have the photo




Oooooh.  Ill try that!  Thanks.  Right now I'm on the regular lhcf, but I have the app on my phone so ill try it with that.


----------



## SuchaLady

Anyone know a good salon quality conditioner I could use for deep conditioning while in a sew in?


----------



## JJamiah

Raspberry, I am just in a mood. SOrry for carrying drama


----------



## ResultsMayVary

I need to do something with my hair, ASAP. 
It's a dried out pile of curly fries


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Today I was in the mirror in my car fussing with my hair and waiting for the light to change.  I had my music on blast and I heard a horn honk so I thought the light had changed.  I look up and it's still red.  I look around to see who is hunking.  A brotha on the passenger side of a truck said it looked good and I didn't need to do anything to it.  *blush*

I feel great knowing that my hair looks nice without weave or a relaxer.  I used to think I had to have both or either to be attractive and now I know I have more options.  If I ever chose to go back to relaxing it would be something I can live with but I really do love my hair as it is.  Some days I don't like it as much but on those days someone always says something nice about it and I feel better.  

I'm glad that people accept natural hair in this part of the south and I'm thrilled to see so many gorgeous (like mouth to floor with drool leaking out) natural heads at work as well.  So beautiful!  They are my motivation and I hope I am motivation for others.


----------



## pookaloo83

I know my hair is growing cause when it got wet by the rain today it was still big (my puff) and it didn't shrink up that much. Yay!


----------



## youwillrise

Gonna start re-braiding my hair.


----------



## BillsBackerz67

Almost at 7 months post. im too lazy to make an appointment


----------



## youwillrise

I always feel kinda self conscious after posting hair pictures here...but I committed myself to doing it sooo ((shrug))


----------



## faithVA

[USER=8533 said:
			
		

> youwillrise[/USER];14900545]I always feel kinda self conscious after posting hair pictures here...but I committed myself to doing it sooo ((shrug))


 
If you stick to posting your pics in the challenges you join, you will be fine. Now if you decide to just post a thread and throw your pic in, um, yeah, they will skin you alive


----------



## hair4romheaven

I am getting my hair braided by my favorite stylist. I promise myself I will keep these braids in (under a wig) for at least 10 weeks. My set back will be a come back. *sucks teeth* watch!!! LOL ;-) 
I'm def creaping on BSL but I lost thickness due to that darn sulfur elixir. 2012 means stick to what cha know for me!!


----------



## youwillrise

faithVA said:


> If you stick to posting your pics in the challenges you join, you will be fine. Now if you decide to just post a thread and throw your pic in, um, yeah, they will skin you alive



Lol...I don't post picture threads...noooooope hahaha


----------



## Evolving78

i bought hair toys!  i have been waiting all week to buy them. now to search bun threads on how to wear this crap!


----------



## youwillrise

I ordered hydrolyzed keratin from gardenofwisdom.com. and I'm testing it out...decided to try it in a spray bottle with water.  I just sprayed it on my half of my head (I'm working on braids and I put the spray on the part that's braided).  I just did the keratin & water...nothing else.  I also sprayed my hair previously with water & castor oil...after a wash & dc/oil rinse.  At first I was just gonna add it to conditioner, but decided to make my own keratin spray ala aphogee (which, I've actually never used lol).  We'll see how it works out...


----------



## GoodMernin

You know...I think I may actually be a 4c.


----------



## NJoy

Ugh, my ends are feeling so thin in these twists. I'm hoping it's due to shrinkage since I'm 35 weeks post. At least I don't see any splits.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I have to admit to myself I have alot of hair things.I have many clips,hair bands and such and I don't really wear them.I don't know what to do.I know since I wear wigs so much I don't like the look of adding things to the wig bc it can make it bulky..I guess when ever I relax I will be ready.


----------



## greight

I'm seriously going to do back to back protective styling rocking only flat twists. I honestly can't deal with my hair out. I just want to leave it alone for weeks at a time and not do a thing.

I think my new year's resolution would be to learn how to do gorgeous, feminine updos. And finally cornrow properly. My flat twist game is getting there.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I'm supposed to be getting a relaxer and trim tomorrow and I'm seriously feeling anxious over it...I've never stretched this long and am not sure how my hair will come out.


----------



## winona

Ha I caught hubby looking and laughing at the lhcf latest topics

Lmbo


----------



## Tamster

im making this rollerset/flat iron streeetch. but i accidentally sweated on my ends the first night erplexed.

would it be weird to buy a straight lace front and wear it like a half wig? then i could tuck my ends away and leave out my front.. its still nice and silky... i want the Freetress Giselle wig.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Had the bestest dream about having BSL fully natural hair!  It was so thick, and sexy...   In my dream I couldn't stop touching it!  Cannot wait for that day to be real.


----------



## Britt

I plan on washing and deep conditioning my hair tmrw morning and then going to the salon and let them rollerset and blow the roots. 

I hope I don't look too ratchet doing this, I know most chicks up here do it to save a few $ but I'm doing it b/c I'm super anal about my hair. I want to use my shampoo bar at home, and liberally deep condition and detangle my hair this way all they have to do is just wash out the conditioner and rollerset. A shampoo bar is probably too foreign to them and I like to apply my deep conditioner and take my time to comb it through and make sure every single inch of my hair is slathered in conditioner and then use my heating cap for a good 30 minutes - especially being 14 wks post.


----------



## Drtondalia

Tamster: That would not be weird. I do it with my Lauren lace front and it looks great.


----------



## Tamster

Drtondalia said:


> @Tamster: That would not be weird. I do it with my Lauren lace front and it looks great.



awesome!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

My hair has grown so much since my chop. The shape of my hair is already different. I'm amazed at how smooth everything is going.


----------



## Harina

Blahhhhhh.


----------



## Ronnieaj

I'm really diggin this Wen 613 cleanser.  It's obscenely expensive, but it's a lot of product, I don't cowash too often, and this doesn't make my hair feel super overconditioned like a lot of other cowash cleansers do.  This might be a keeper, but I pray I only have to buy it once every year or so!!


----------



## jerseygurl

I am so pissed right now. So I went to an indian grocer to buy some henna and I bought the Nupur henna blend for $9.99 so why did I go to another one nearby and found the same henna for $2.99?! WTF?!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=50973 said:
			
		

> jerseygurl[/USER];14906227]I am so pissed right now. So I went to an indian grocer to buy some henna and I bought the Nupur henna blend for $9.99 so why did I go to another one nearby and found the same henna for $2.99?! WTF?!


 
Why not just take it back? Then you can buy 3 boxes for the price of 1.


----------



## SuchaLady

Why does my hair feel thinner as it gets longer?! 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## SuchaLady

I see this little girl in the nail salon with neglected hair. Im not against girls with relaxers if you're willing to keep it up. But don't do it otherwise.  

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## Adonia1987

I made two U part wigs that I love. It is so convenient I should have done it sooner. I can take care of my hair, protect it when I feel like it, and wear it out whenever I want. They are so convenient! After a year, my hair is finally back to being soft thanks to JBCO. *Off to oil my scalp and rub it on my ends* This six months protective style challenge will be easier than I thought.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Hair you will be better next year.I'm noticing my hair isn't shrinking up as much when I cornrow.I have a bit of hang time now that its a week old set.I won't do anything to my hair until Sunday or Monday morning..I just can't be bothered.If I go anywhere that needs me to look like a girl I will plop my old Carmen wig back on even though its time to retire her I have 4 more days of work before the new year and I won't change until Jan 3rd.


----------



## JJamiah

Half WIG OUTRE TISHA IS THE BOMB.COM.ORG/ALLTHATnthensome


----------



## Meemee6223

Finally finished my kinky twists. I'm not loving them but I think I did ok for my first time...

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Bublin

shortdub78 said:


> i bought hair toys! i have been waiting all week to buy them. now to search bun threads on how to wear this crap!


 
shortdub78 i just bought loads too.  I'm planning on jazzing up my braidouts - headbands make me look juvenille but a small flower or a pretty clip looks a little more sophisticated on me.


----------



## Bublin

Why the hell has it taken me sooo long to realise my hair has protein overload?  Too many threads suggesting the use of protein when your hair is breaking when all i needed was moisture products.  My poor hair was dying of thirst.  
I heart Keracare and CON Argan Oil products.


----------



## jerseygurl

faithVA said:


> Why not just take it back? Then you can buy 3 boxes for the price of 1.



Already used it before I decided to go there and check his price.


----------



## freecurl

I'm still in shock, but I let my mom cut 3 inches from my hair yesterday. I was sick all week and I had straightened my hair prior for a trim. But as I improved, I was still itching for a cut and so in a delirium I called my mom to help me cut it. Maybe I should have waited until I was fully better. Surprisingly, it doesn't look too bad, maybe a little past BSL, but still...


----------



## leiah

I think I have gained back most of what I cut off
I just tried my new turban towel thing and my hair was too long for it!

I've just now realized that these little wispy pieces at my nape and hairline are breakage - from the collar of my coat and my cotton pillowcase.  Still it doesn't bother me too much


----------



## jillybean2012

SuchaLady said:


> I see this little girl in the nail salon with neglected hair. Im not against girls with relaxers if you're willing to keep it up. But don't do it otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3




Isn't it sad when you see something like that?  I guess it is more important for Momma to keep up on her fill-in's than it is to make sure her daughter's hair is healthy and cute.


----------



## SuchaLady

jillybean2012 I was able to get a closer look. It didn't look as bad as I thought. She had a sandy brown color that can look dry when it's not so it actually wasn't damaged just not brushed. Lol. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## youwillrise

Does anyone else do things to their hair when they can't sleep?  I was dead tired yet for some reason I couldn't get to sleep...so I decided to rinse my dc (which I was gonna do when I woke up).  

Other things I do when I can't sleep...

Make up ridiculous baking recipes that don't work
Sing

Now I'm wide awake...


----------



## chelseatiara

keep it simple stupid!!!! Cantu shea repair cream is a great leave-in/moisturizer!!! make it a staple already!!! plus you can buy 2 jars for the price of 1 other giovanni,kinky curly,and hairveda whipped ends!!!


----------



## BrandNew

It's my nappiversary!!! 3 years natural today!


----------



## Lissa0821

I have noticed that since I have switched back to no lye relaxer, my hair responds well to moisturizing conditioners.  The problem is most of my deep conditioners I have on hand are mixture of protein and moisture from my days of lye relaxers.  So I have to try out new deep conditioners for my hair, while my current conditioners will be begin to collect dust.


----------



## Charla

I trimmed my own ends today for the first time ever!  I'm so proud of myself!  I put them in twists and snipped 0.25-0.5" off.  They're not perfect, but at least I have no regrets!


----------



## leiah

I'm going to be picking banana out of my hair for the rest of my life


----------



## NJoy

leiah said:


> I'm going to be picking banana out of my hair for the rest of my life


 
Girl, they don't warn you when they tell you about bananas. It'll be awhile. I wish I had been warned too. Baby food bananas next time.


----------



## NJoy

It's me and the scissors tonight.  But my Splitender is protesting the thought.


----------



## SuchaLady

I am feeling so down about my hair. It feels like so much has broken off but I have no idea when that happened. I havent seen any excessive breakage.


----------



## Arian

My color treated natural locks really need protein. It feels improved since using it, but I still need a GOOD deep conditioner. I'm between Kenra MC and AO White Camellia. Once this color has left,
I will use AO GPB exclusively. Right now, I'm on this Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Arian

I also wonder if Shealoe is moisturizing. Want to try some...

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## MsZaaZaa

Did my see in last night with some kinky straight hair although it matches my hair I didn't know I would still have to blend! Ugh! I don't even know where to begin. Maybe moisturizer and blow dry? Idk, I haven't put heat in my hair for so long and don't really want to start now. But I also don't want to wear a hat for Christmas.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I want to relax my hair like right now.I'm 4 yr natural.I better not since I'm mad sleepy and don't want to be bald..I will sleep on it and if I still have that itch it will be relaxed tomorrow..


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

My hair just told me that if I stop using shikakai cowashes, and come anywhere near it with shampoo again, it will promptly fall out and run away from me.


----------



## youwillrise

I'm so hyped about the retention possibilities in the coming year now that I've returned to using strong protein...let me not *** this up.  Come on 2000 und twelve


----------



## WyrdWay

youwillrise said:


> I'm so hyped about the retention possibilities in the coming year now that I've returned to using strong protein...let me not *** this up.  Come on 2000 und twelve



I'm excited too! I'm trying really hard to visualize what I want my hair(and body) to look like this time next year! I'm going to go hard with low manipulation, moisturizing and sealing and keep every healthy milimetre I can!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## BrandNew

It makes me sad that after 3 years I still don't have significant growth. What am I doing wrong here


----------



## AryaStarr258

Found some reeeeeeally old pictures of me from when I was 7. Man, I miss that hair.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

AryaStarr258 oh you were a cutie pie..not saying you aren't now but your on your full grown sexy now.


----------



## BrandNew

I wonder what happened with fabhairproject.com?? I use to like that site but stopped visiting. Just checked it and it's completely down. It was a good concept.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

This KC is a BEAST! Ediese help please.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

I love my family with all my heart, but the next person that rummages through my hair will pull a hand back with a finger missing.


----------



## NJoy

It's official.  Finger detangling dry hair works best for me.


----------



## Arian

I want to start a thread requesting the regimens of color treated naturals, but I'm scared. Don't want to start a repeat thread after reading the 'Wrong' thread. Don't want to mess up.


----------



## Ogoma

^^^^^^ 

The lesson reinforced from that thread is there will always be someone that dislikes what you do no matter what you do. 

So go on and create it, those that don't like it will gripe in the thread and those that don't care will respond to you.


----------



## SkySurfer

I wonder if i'll be able to resist redoing my hair for the next few months that i have these senegalese twists in..I seriously need to stop with the excessive manipulation...


----------



## Evolving78

i didn't even do anything fancy to my hair for this past weekend.  i wore a bun.  i need to dc and wash it today.  i have been sick too.  my mother talked me into straightening my daughter's hair.  i won't be doing that mess anytime soon again.  the only good that came out of it for me was that i was able to give her a really good trim.   but i had to take off 2 inches.  she needed it bad.  i am doing to dc her hair again today as well.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Want to henna but I'm scared. I love my curl pattern the way it is.


----------



## halee_J

Since I'm doing the wig thing now, I'm considering incorporating the Deep Moisture Method. Dunno how my scalp would feel about that though, inevitably the DC will get on my scalp = itch city...or maybe I'll go back to baggying, like I did when I wore half-wigs. I'll try baggying first and see how that goes.


----------



## NJoy

I want to DC my hair but I only have 2 hours until a wedding that I have to attend. Can it be done? Maybe if I hurry.  Hubby's in the wedding and has already left. I don't wanna go.  *kicks rocks* Wedding starts @1, reception from 3-8pm. Shoooooot. That's a lot of hours that I can be doing other stuff. I don't wanna go. I'm not going... Meh...we'll see.


----------



## darlingdiva

MsZaaZaa said:


> Did my see in last night with some kinky straight hair although it matches my hair I didn't know I would still have to blend! Ugh! I don't even know where to begin. Maybe moisturizer and blow dry? Idk, I haven't put heat in my hair for so long and don't really want to start now. But I also don't want to wear a hat for Christmas.



Did you ever end up blending the hair? If you wore a hat yesterday, you weren't alone. I wore a hat yesterday b/c I did not finish braiding and detangling my hair. It was a white hat that matched very nicely with my outfit.


----------



## mzstarr

i wonder how much time is required when someone tells you that adjusting to being natural means "you just have to give it time"?


----------



## Raspberry

NJoy said:


> I want to DC my hair but I only have 2 hours until a wedding that I have to attend. Can it be done? Maybe if I hurry.  Hubby's in the wedding and has already left. I don't wanna go.  *kicks rocks* Wedding starts @1, reception from 3-8pm. Shoooooot. That's a lot of hours that I can be doing other stuff. I don't wanna go. I'm not going... Meh...we'll see.



NJoy I thought I was tthe only one who hates how a wedding will take up your whole day... its one thing if its a bestie or close relative but other than that its a problem.  I don't express this much cause it makes me sound like a big meanie lol


----------



## NJoy

Raspberry said:


> NJoy I thought I was tthe only one who hates how a wedding will take up your whole day... its one thing if its a bestie or close relative but other than that its a problem.  I don't express this much cause it makes me sound like a big meanie lol



Raspberry

Exactly!!!  This is a friend of hubby's.  We allowed him to use some office space freely last year.  Um, I don't really know you.  Why am I here.  Wedding was to have started already.  C'mon people!  I have things to do and thangs.  Smh.


----------



## mstokes2008

I love my natural hair but it's so much easier to care of it properly when it's straight. :/


----------



## Charla

I think I'm actually _CRAVING_ a deep conditioning session...let me see what I can concoct!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I bought crisco we shall see how my hair likes it.If it likes it what in the heck am I going to do with my Elsta QP mango butter?


----------



## youwillrise

Dontcha love when you find just what your hair needs?  The thing that just brings everything together? Yeah...I love that, too.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I just did a caramel treatment with crisco, wheat germ oil, walnut oil, grapeseed oil, babyfood bananas, molasses, honey and braggs acv. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy

36 wks post tomorrow. I hate that it seems my length is going in the wrong direction but, I guess that's what shrinkage is.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Does wheat germ oil smell funny? I used some that was unopened and stored in my refrigerator. I have never used it before.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise

HanaKuroi said:


> Does wheat germ oil smell funny? I used some that was unopened and stored in my refrigerator. I have never used it before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It does have a...funny smell.  Some people say they can't take it, for me, the smell wasn't horrrible...just not pleasant.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I had a dream that my ponytail holder had a sharp seam and sliced of about 10+ inches of hair on one side. Talk about wanting to cry. I was trying to figure out how I could get away without cutting back to neck length. Glad that was just a dream. 





Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

OMG I cannot wait until I have super long  getting caught in the door, pulling down hangers in stores, give my sew in curly weave the finger hair.  But in the mean time I am still in love with my curl sew in.  By New Year's it should be big and poofy like I like it.  Yay!  Now if only I can pick the perfect time to get nails and eyebrows done without a long wait between friday and saturday night


----------



## leiah

V05 conditioners 1¢ at duane reade with club card.
I dont know how many I need or should get or can get away with getting but I plan on going to 3 stores today :-|


----------



## winona

All this time I was hating my twists and i just realized that I was doing them too small and that is why they always looked so scalpy for my fine hair. Aaahhaaa moment anyone


----------



## Evolving78

dc'ed my hair overnight with Aphogee 2 min, cowashed with Suave Coconut. applied my leave-in and oil to seal.  i let it air dry for a awhile, until it was damp.  then i applied Hawaiian Silky 14n1 and gel activator and but my hair in a bun.  hair felt really good.


----------



## halee_J

The Tangle Teezer makes a great wig brush


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I cannot dc without heat anymore. I bought a soft bonnet dryer with some Christmas money and dc'd yesterday. My hair felt so good as I stood under the shower. Yes!!!


----------



## Napp

I just have to accept the fact that my hair is high maintenace. The best growth and rentention periods ive had in my journey were when i was washing and detangling semi frequently (every 3-4 days). The frequent washing and detangling helps my hair to retain moisture better and prevents the accumulation of shed hair. Its the shed hair that always gives me set backs.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Ordered some Oyin stuff last week.. Hope I get my stuff soon.


----------



## mcgheeola

So to bring out the new year I decided to color my hair dark brown.I have never colored my hair this color before.It has only been black so im ready for a change.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Noooo I just can't stand the wheat germ oil smell. Bleah. I smelled it all night. I am about to wash  it all out.


----------



## Bublin

Napp said:


> I just have to accept the fact that my hair is high maintenace. The best growth and rentention periods ive had in my journey were when i was washing and detangling semi frequently (every 3-4 days). The frequent washing and detangling helps my hair to retain moisture better and prevents the accumulation of shed hair. Its the shed hair that always gives me set backs.


 
@Napp i could have written that myself. 
I have just cottoned on to the fact that the shed hair was contributing to my really bad breakage - i mean, i had cut out all heat and was protective styling the majority of the time - but only in the last few weeks did i realise that i have to wash more often to completely remove the shed hair....My hair is also very thin, tangly and fragile by nature so i don't think i'm going to gain length easily without alot of attention. I'm just mad it has taken me years to figure this out.


----------



## Spongebob

who ever said that a dirty scalp means = no growth is clearly wrong!

i just reflected on my annoying house mate. met her a year and half ago, her hair was bum length. she got the nerve to cut it to APL with her own scissors cos she can't be bothered washing it once a month. ONCE A MONTH! was too much. now she's back to bum length. her hair is very soft and curly, and has no split ends. she never trims. I need to take a picture of her hair and post lmao. she wont mind


----------



## Kerryann

all these dyam challenges i hope i can keep up with them.....hell oiling everyday or every other day and gheing better work im determined to reach bsl before the end of 2012 even though my goal is apl


----------



## youwillrise

ugggh...i really wants twists!

but i put braids in on the 21st and they're gonna stay in for the regular duration (at 3 or 4 weeks). my next set will be twists. i keep seeing beautiful twists and it makes me want to do some.  (although my twists are never as beautiful as the ones i see on other women)


----------



## tasha5951

I took my 1 week old sew in out last night. My hair was so itchy and flaky. I've decided that sew ins no longer work with my lifestyle.  I teach group fitness and dance full time and my hair is just too sweaty to hide it under weaves.  So I clarified it and detangled and then put a huge glob of cantu on it (only use it in the winter). My hair feels SOOO much better!


----------



## BreeNique

I'm feeling that my hair is weaker now, and I'm seeing more breakage on the ends than ever before.

Truthfully, I need to cut this last inch or so of relaxed hair OFF my head. It's just breaking away slowly. I have complete sections of natural, and I can tell it's natural by how it curls, how it twists, and the ends. It's incredibly frustrating.

Also, I think a mild protien treatment is in my near future. the ORS Olive Oil Replenishing doesn't seem to be cutting it anymore.

SHEDDING SHEDDING SHEDDING! I only comb every 3 days or so, so I guess that adds up to 200-300 hairs each time I comb/ wash?

keeping with it,

b


----------



## NikkiQ

I think tomorrow will be another cowash day followed by a set of twists. I'm diggin the ease of doing them. Not sure how easy they'll be with slightly shorter hair now, but there's only one way to find out


----------



## WantNatural

Napp said:


> I just have to accept the fact that my hair is high maintenace. The best growth and rentention periods ive had in my journey were when i was washing and detangling semi frequently (every 3-4 days). The frequent washing and detangling helps my hair to retain moisture better and prevents the accumulation of shed hair. Its the shed hair that always gives me set backs.



Me too.  I actually finger detangle my hair daily when I moisturize and seal.  I just separate the strands of each section with my fingers to gently release any shed hairs, and then twist it up for the night.  I finger detangle in the shower whenever I rinse or cowash, and do a full detangle once a week when I DC/wash.  I learned the hard way that leaving my hair alone to do its own thing was a no-no.  Shed hair wraps around my already super tight curls and wreaks havoc.


----------



## NJoy

I seriously need to up my water intake.  I've been feeling terribly dehydrated for the past few days.  I'm drinking 3 glasses before bed tonight.  Somehow I don't think this is the right time for a sudden increase.  Ah well.


----------



## ms.tatiana

never been good at keeping up with my hair under my weave, can't figure out what to put in my spray bottle


----------



## Evolving78

think i might give my hair a break and roller set it today.  rollersetting my hair once a week has been good to me.  i think i need to stick to that.  once my hair start looking crazy, i'll just but a clip in it or a headband.  just trying to figure out what is best for my hair before the new year starts.  i really like the idea of bunning, but i don't know what to do to get the best results from it.  i think i might start a thread to get some help.


----------



## JJamiah

So wash one after Matting Hell was good. My scalp is really sore 
HUH, I think going back to my old ways is a good thing.  

April seems so far away.

I might relax then I might not. I know when I do, I am going back to Mild relaxers, normal is too strong.

But then again I might not relax then either! I might take a hiatus for the 2012 year. All depends I am so fickle. My hair will let me know. I know my scalp will for sure.


----------



## Lissa0821

It never ceases to amaze me that once my new growth is in full effect, how thin my ends look. I know my hair is healthy and I am taking care of it but it still makes me question what happened.  I never was one for protective styles but I think I am going to start at least during the week and just wear it out on the weekends.  Out of sight out of mind until I ready to give myself a touch up.


----------



## Britt

I am really and truly hoping for thicker hair this time around. I know I can't change strand density but I also know my hair can be thicker. There are some things I will tweak if I have to. For one, I have started going back to relaxing every 16 wks instead of every 8-10 wks, so I'm hoping by the ending of this year I will see a turn around in my hair from the less frequent use of chemicals. I know for sure my hair has gotten thinner overall from relaxing so often.  Also, I am going to bite the bullet and actually go to real stylist that specializes in hair care. I've made an appt for a touch up for next Sat and I'm super excited. I've read too many rave reviews about her. Though the place charges an arm and leg, if I like her/the salon I will continue to go for touch ups and maybe treat myself to them every once in a while for a wash and deep condition.


----------



## phychugirl

After being a member here for almost six years and growing my hair to MBL..

...I have finally discovered the wonders of baggying. 
After only a week of baggying my ends feel more soft, moisturized, and healthy than they EVER HAVE. I have always wondered why my ends get so crispity crackly after only a few days post-wash, even after trimming.  It made me hate wearing my hair curly. 

How did I even get this far?

NOW I CAN RUN MY FINGERS(very carefully..) DOWN THE LENGTH OF MY CURLS WITH NO SNAGS. 
Thanks to Chicoro's baggy bun method. 

-Shidoni


----------



## QueenAmaka

I can't wait to relax in 17 days at 4.5 months post


----------



## NJoy

I'm SO looking forward to my 2012 progress.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I was going to straighten my hair for the first time since July. But why? I will just keep doing what I am doing and see how it goes.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp

my arms are sore from detangling this mess! this is the last time i wash my hair using the faucet.


----------



## SkySurfer

I'm also looking forward to this coming year! I've spent this year getting my hair to a reasonable length (Around APL) and this year I want to work on overall thickness and health...This means I will be trimming away straggly ends..which in turn means that i probably won't retain more than 3" next year, but that's OK...as long as my hair is healthy


----------



## leiah

I came home with 13 bottles of conditioner and told my husband it was so I could make it through the year without buying any hair products.  Haha I really regret saying that


----------



## Evolving78

you know he is going to hold you to that right?

QUOTE=leiah;14937569]I came home with 13 bottles of conditioner and told my husband it was so I could make it through the year without buying any hair products.  Haha I really regret saying that [/QUOTE]


----------



## JJamiah

leiah said:


> I came home with 13 bottles of conditioner and told my husband it was so I could make it through the year without buying any hair products. Haha I really regret saying that


 
I said to DH my stash will hold me over but I might have to make 6 purchases. I couldn't say 0 LOL




shortdub78 said:


> you know he is going to hold you to that right?
> 
> QUOTE=leiah;14937569]I came home with 13 bottles of conditioner and told my husband it was so I could make it through the year without buying any hair products. Haha I really regret saying that


[/QUOTE]

U know he is LOL


----------



## winona

My scalp is so freakin itchy I thought it was the fake hair.  I don't know what is wrong.  I am about to make a tea tree and grape seed pomade maybe that will help.


----------



## KurlyNinja

I had my first dream about relaxing my hair. I woke up in a cold sweat. It seemed so real. It also didnt help the fact that I woke up to straight hair. Almost had a panic attack and my puppy jumped like 10 ft in the air when I woke up screaming.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Thank God for these last 2 days of great hair.  I did a Bentonite clay mask/ wash on Tuesday and my hair has felt amazing since.  I don't know what it is about the stuff that had my curls were POP, POP, POPPIN'!!!! I think I going to order the mud wash now.  I just might be done with regular shampoos. We shall see.


----------



## cutenss

Fab_Nikki beautiful hair 

RT: I wish someone would start a WEN challenge. I think that there is enough of us "WEN girls". I have decided to use only WEN, argan, castor, and other ceramide oils, plus Shea moisture products. That will be all that I use next year 2012. I want to see where this takes my hair. I think I also going to try the Hairfinity vitamins as well. I think I just made 2012 New Years Hair Resolution


----------



## Fab_Nikki

cutenss said:


> @Fab_Nikki beautiful hair
> 
> RT: I wish someone would start a WEN challenge. I think that there is enough of us "WEN girls". I have decided to use only WEN, argan, castor, and other ceramide oils, plus Shea moisture products. That will be all that I use next year 2012. I want to see where this takes my hair. I think I also going to try the Hairfinity vitamins as well. I think I just made 2012 New Years Hair Resolution


 
cutenss Thank you *hugs*  Congratulations on your engagement, BEAUTIFUL ring!  I know you stay flashing that hand.


----------



## JJamiah

@cutenss you starting that Wen Challenge 

Fab_Nikki Hey lady  beautiful as always


----------



## Fab_Nikki

JJamiah Thank you ladybug!!! I'm tryin' to get like you though #swangin


----------



## youwillrise

Maaaaannnn...I'm gonna have so much hair on my head by the end of 2012...I'm gonna be swimming...no, drowning in length.  Yessir.  Yes ma'am.  Yessiram.


----------



## cutenss

@Fab_Nikki thank you some much for the well wishes. I do find that I talk with my hands alot 

@JJamiah uuummm  I am hoping that someone else will volunteer


----------



## BreeNique

did a BOMB twist-out today/ last night! The night before I tried to just flexi-rod my wet/ washed hair without twisting it, and the ends did not agree with this method. My hair just feels softer and better when I do twist-outs.


And the bf liked on it, too, so I'm happy!


----------



## JJamiah

cutenss said:


> @Fab_Nikki thank you some much for the well wishes. I do find that I talk with my hands alot
> 
> @JJamiah uuummm  I am hoping that someone else will volunteer


 
cutenss
Gotcha 

Beautiful Ring Mam and Congrats


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I forced my stylist to cut my hair back to APL again. 
Sometimes, I feel like I should just leave it there, because my hair has always looked best at APL. 


But I've always wanted WL hair. Ugh.


----------



## JJamiah

Chaosbutterfly I always say that is my nicest length,  I had it easy breezy and was nice an cozy at APL.


----------



## SkySurfer

I wanna ACV rinse..but I am too lazy these days. The hols just make me lazy...i best do some revision before going back to uni...


----------



## youwillrise

I finally did it...I finally bought a length check tshirt.    Got it from hairliciousinc.


----------



## cutenss

JJamiah said:


> @cutenss
> Gotcha
> 
> Beautiful Ring Mam and Congrats


 
JJamiah   And thank you for the well wishes. I appreciate it very much  I went to your blog. You inspired me to do the Jillian Micheal 30 Day Shred. I would like to lose 10-15lbs, before the wedding, on February 24. I am also going to do a 30 juice fast, which I hope will help in the new (and semi) natural hair journey too.


----------



## BrandNew

I forgot how much my hair loved coconut oil


----------



## SuchaLady

It's some people on here I really just don't like. They have hideous e-personalities and probably wouldn't bust a grape in a fruit fight.


----------



## Softerlove

SuchaLady said:


> It's some people on here I really just don't like. They have hideous e-personalities and probably wouldn't bust a grape in a fruit fight.



Girl, feel free to PM me the details, names, threads... I am here for you....

Did you mean that for this thread?

From MyTouch 4G...On which animated Gifs may not be seen


----------



## BrandNew

Ok, something I've realized - when I style my own hair it looks ugly but when I style other's hair it looks great. What's up with that!


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

BrandNew said:


> Ok, something I've realized - when I style my own hair it looks ugly but when I style other's hair it looks great. What's up with that!


 
I have the exact opposite problem.  People ask me to do their sew in weaves but I cannot get it to look like I can get my own to look.  I always feel so bad because I think it would make more sense to have an easier time doing the hair of others.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I think I might hide my hair for the winter with sew ins.  I keep trying wigs and they are cool but I feel better being able to scratch my scalp at will when I am deep in thought.  lol.


----------



## JJamiah

cutenss said:


> @JJamiah   And thank you for the well wishes. I appreciate it very much  I went to your blog. You inspired me to do the Jillian Micheal 30 Day Shred. I would like to lose 10-15lbs, before the wedding, on February 24. I am also going to do a 30 juice fast, which I hope will help in the new (and semi) natural hair journey too.


 
cutenss  but why Spank me. you said such nice things LOL

OH because you know Jillian  she is a beast LOL

Enjoy her I did her Ifit program and still am doing the 30 day GR
She is hard but effective.


----------



## winona

I just went in my closet and I am smdh.  I really need a LHCF Austinite to share some of this goodness with because my hubby would flip if he saw this mess.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

The PJ monsta strikes again! Ordered 2 Mason Pearson combs but I had a $15 off coupon code so I don't feel too bad about it. 

If anyone is interested the site is beautybar.com coupon code is giftbb plus free shipping on orders over $50


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy

I can't believe I'm just sitting here @ my laptop without anyone needing me, pulling me, calling me or otherwise having me run around like a chicken. No dishes to wash, dinner to start or clothes to fold? What am I doing?? It's DC'g time!!! Oh Steamer, here comes mama!


----------



## choctaw

I will wait for BOGO (buy one get one free) to purchase oils for hair care at the grocery.


----------



## choctaw

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> The PJ monsta strikes again! Ordered 2 Mason Pearson combs but I had a $15 off coupon code so I don't feel too bad about it.
> 
> If anyone is interested the site is beautybar.com coupon code is giftbb plus free shipping on orders over $50
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



RoundEyedGirl504

Congratulations 

I ordered some Hercules Sagemann combs and can't wait to try them.


----------



## youwillrise

I haven't combed or brushed my hair in months and I'm thinking maybe ill do a comb detangle when I take this set of braids out...I haven't decided yet.


----------



## bajandoc86

choctaw me too!! I can't wait to get my hands on dem combs.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

choctaw said:


> RoundEyedGirl504
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> I ordered some Hercules Sagemann combs and can't wait to try them.



choctaw those look nice!  Congrats!


----------



## Kurlee

broke my pjism vow. bought the kerapro 2 for 12  

now, i will not buy any beauty products for 2012


----------



## Arian

I like Trader Joe's Nourish Spa shampoo!


----------



## KPH

Is it possible to transition by doing Keratin treatments? Ojon has a new natural one.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know what I'm about to type is wrong but man I'm sorta going to have to be mia from this part of the board for the 1st few days of the year bc there will be at great proportions amount of bc threads popping up bc of the new year new you mantra..but its a good thing for ppl who really want to natural though.I may do a I relaxed for new year though..natural isn't for me anymore.I feel like I'm 2.


----------



## MotionThickness

I managed to wash, DC and seal my hair tonight. Now I'm crawling into bed with my Nyquil and hoping this fever breaks by morning.

Sent from my HTC EVO


----------



## Meritamen

I need new plastic clips for my hair. The claw clips I have are out but they are starting to get in my way and pull my hair a bit too much. Been eyeing the croc clips at Sally's but they're pricey for like 4 per pack.


----------



## Lucia

KPH said:


> Is it possible to transition by doing Keratin treatments? Ojon has a new natural one.


KPH
I think so, just watch out for heat damage.


----------



## Arian

Has edited my hair regimen for the millionth time..


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I think I'm going to stop using Organix shampoos and switch over to the Chagrin Valley shampoo bars.
The Organix shampoos aren't bad and they get my hair clean without stripping it, but they aren't nourishing or moisturizing, the way that they claim to be.
I think the bars will be better.


----------



## NikkiGirl

I am starting to realize that my problems with tangles has nothing to do with my natural hair. For the most of the year I noticed my hair has been so easy to detangle. Well, I started to think about it and the my hair is only really tangling at the line of demarcation. So I am going to pay special attention there. But otherwise when I detangle, my denman brush glides right through my hair. So  my hair was most difficult to detangle when my line of demarcation was above my shoulders, now that I have natural hair close to BSL, I am having no problems. I am so excited. Really....because I was thinking I don't know how I am going to handle this...but I think I am going to be good.


----------



## youwillrise

Made my decision on the comb detangle thing...not gonna do it.  I just can't get myself to put a comb through my head anymore.  Haha...whenever I think about it, I always end up saying "naaaah"


----------



## SuchaLady

Getting my hair trimmed back to APL tomorrow. It looks ATROCIOUS. Sorry but thick APL > stringy nasty looking BSL. and it will probably even look longer. People underestimate a good trim.


----------



## Arian

Used AO Rosa Mosqueta tonight to DC and loved the moisturized feeling that my hair had...there is something to these AO conditioners.  AO GPB leaves my hair feeling like silk...I think that I am going to stick to these for DC's and quit playing with the others!


----------



## Nix08

I have so fallen off the wagon (never thought I was capable) I'm back at it  I stopped doing a strand test whenever my hair was wet and as such fell off my protein needs...few extra hairs down the drain due to that slip up  It sucks that being over moisturized actually 'feels' soft and nice


----------



## curlcomplexity

I saw this young lady yesterday with her SO/DH.  She looks to have just did a BC and she looked fabulous...she was wearing this cute green dress and pair of shoes, but her hair stood out to me.  She exuded confidence...you could tell she was proud of her hair.


----------



## NJoy

MotionThickness said:


> I managed to wash, DC and seal my hair tonight. Now I'm crawling into bed with my Nyquil and hoping this fever breaks by morning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO


 
MotionThickness

Aww, I hope you're feeling better.  Get well soon...like before you ring in the New Year.


----------



## Evolving78

i hate when i snag my hair off.  it feels like a setback.  i know i am being dramatic, but i just feel so bad, like really bad.  i snagged my hair yesterday, and i am still thinking about it. 

oh i just moisturized and sealed my hair today.  i used a dime size amount of Mizani Coconut Souffle and a dime size amount of Keracare Essential Oil.  after that i sprayed my hair with Keracare Oil Sheen, especially the ends in the back.  i see right now that i need to get some more silk scarves or clip my hair up in the back when i wear my coat or sweaters.  i am in the house now, with a tank top on.

my SO wants us to start P90x tomorrow.  i told him i will only work out on wash days!  so that is twice a week.  that isn't bad for an intense workout.


----------



## JJamiah

No relaxer for 2012
In for the long stretch 

I have so much products to use up~ Not buying more then 6 different products- in the no buy for the long stretch


----------



## NJoy

Hubby will be doing some major traveling for work the first quarter of this year.  Lawd! The concoctions that will be in my hair!  Let the hair games begin!


----------



## Embyra

bought a paddle brush  it was like brushing my hair with velcro i didnt know how good i had it with my other denman


----------



## Embyra

I need to find a cleansing cream im tired of using shampoo that the moment it touches my hair it explodes into frizz 

I just washed one side with shampoo and not the other the difference is night and day sigh


----------



## choctaw

bajandoc86 said:


> choctaw me too!! I can't wait to get my hands on dem combs.



bajandoc86,

woot woot! my combs were delivered today. I got Hercules Sagemann Contour 7370 and both large and small Magic star rakes. I had just washed my hair and made some chunky twists before the mail lady came ... so I will use combs during next wash


----------



## Evolving78

i do need to go back to drinking more water.  i will start today.  gotta get my water bottle out and my lemon juice.  i was reading and old thread and someone stated how they kept their hair in a clip for the whole year.  i could do that instead of bunning.  just gather my hair with a clip and wear it messy with curls falling.  i thought about doing that today, since my hair snagged twice.  but i like it down right now...  we want so much, but do so little to obtain...


----------



## Embyra

finished styling hair how i heart youif anything is going to make me go back to a relaxer it will be ecostyler company going bust


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Embyra said:


> I need to find a cleansing cream im tired of using shampoo that the moment it touches my hair it explodes into frizz
> 
> I just washed one side with shampoo and not the other the difference is night and day sigh



Embyra
Have you tried the Terresentials Mud Wash? I was using it but actually just started making my own mix of Bentonite clay & AV. Today I sprayed diluted ACV on my scalp & hair, really concentrating on my scalp. I massaged the ACV in for like 15 minutes & then I put the clay/AV on my hair & scalp. I massaged it in & left it on for about 15 minutes & rinsed my hair. My hair was nice & clean & moisturized & soft.

Then I CWed w/AOGBP. My hair feels great.

I BCed in September & did a detox with the Terresentials. I haven't used any real poo since. Once or twice, I've diluted some black soap or Dr. Bronner's w/AV. My suggestions may not work for you if you're using heavy cones, though.


----------



## Embyra

nakialovesshoes said:


> Embyra
> Have you tried the Terresentials Mud Wash? I was using it but actually just started making my own mix of Bentonite clay & AV. Today I sprayed diluted ACV on my scalp & hair, really concentrating on my scalp. I massaged the ACV in for like 15 minutes & then I put the clay/AV on my hair & scalp. I massaged it in & left it on for about 15 minutes & rinsed my hair. My hair was nice & clean & moisturized & soft.
> 
> Then I CWed w/AOGBP. My hair feels great.
> 
> I BCed in September & did a detox with the Terresentials. I haven't used any real poo since. Once or twice, I've diluted some black soap or Dr. Bronner's w/AV. My suggestions may not work for you if you're using heavy cones, though.




heynakialovesshoes I follow the curlygirl method so i dont use cones etc so the shampoo i use is sulphate free but still frizz city 

I heard about that Terresentials but im in the UK and didnt want to always have to ship overseas but i may try making my own im just worried about dryness with the clay...erplexed

I have to try something as i would like this cleansing issue down i already have my other steps down to a fine art lool


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Embyra said:


> [email protected]nakialovesshoes I follow the curlygirl method so i dont use cones etc so the shampoo i use is sulphate free but still frizz city
> 
> I heard about that Terresentials but im in the UK and didnt want to always have to ship overseas but i may try making my own im just worried about dryness with the clay...erplexed
> 
> I have to try something as i would like this cleansing issue down i already have my other steps down to a fine art lool



Embyra
I would definitely suggest you try making your own. I think there's even a YT video or 2 about making your own. Neither the Terresentials nor my homemade mix has dried my hair out. Both leaves my hair feeling really soft like after I rinse my conditioner. I think the AV may have something to do with it.

Just curious, what are you using to moisturize your hair? I'm still working on getting my routine down to a fine art.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I used Giovanni 50/50 shampoo last night for the first time last night. I like it! (Haven't used it enough to say I love it yet.) My scalp and hair felt clean (but not squeaky clean, which I hate). I won't toss this one. Trying to start the year right, you know.


----------



## shasha8685

Rocking FreeTress Monaco Girl for NYE....

I love this wig!!!


----------



## Embyra

nakialovesshoes Ill def look up the yt vids i deep condition my hair every week using yoghurt coconut milk amino acids and oil and go under the dryer with a plastic bag for 30-45 mins

If im using a leave in i use the keracare naturals leave in 

when needed i spray my hair with a water/lavender oil/castor oil mix or use coconut oil mixed with castor oil on top of damp hair nothing fancy but my hair loves oils so i will always include it weekly


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Why do I keep redoing twist if I'm taking them out Tuesday?!


----------



## Aireen

I'm struggling between getting a relaxer in January for the new year or stretching for an extra month or two so at least I can say that I didn't relax all or for the majority of the winter...


----------



## NJoy

Not feeling like flat ironing my hair for a lenth check today. I DC'd last night with coconut cream and yogurt, oil massaged my scalp and braided it up to airdry overnight. My hair is laying down and playing nicely. I'd hate to disturb that groove.  A wig will fit ontop so easily for tonight. *sigh* Ah well. We'll see. Maybe I'll just stretch a section in the back. Who knows.


----------



## SuchaLady

JJamiah I bet youre going to end up transitiong! Thats how it starts lol 



JJamiah said:


> No relaxer for 2012
> In for the long stretch
> 
> I have so much products to use up~ Not buying more then 6 different products- in the no buy for the long stretch


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

SuchaLady said:


> JJamiah I bet youre going to end up transitiong! Thats how it starts lol



yup, that's how mine started


----------



## BrandNew

I don't know.. I feel like my phony puff doesn't match my hair anymore. It used to blend so well, but lately it just looks fake to me. I wonder if it looks that way to others...


----------



## yuhlovevybz

I just put my hair in little braids without extension last night and already wanna take them out. This is the only way I can stay outta my hair. Hope I can get 2-4 weeks outta them. Meanwhile since it's a new year I'll get back on my health craze since of course it helps hair growth. I'm scared to go on my runs now though since a man got murdered around the corner from my house though. I gotta find a diff running path. But the concrete hurts my ankles. Sigh.


----------



## pookaloo83

I buy shears and end up using them to cut paper, etc. This will be my 5th time buying shears. I wanna trim my hair a bit before I go back to my curls. Coincidentally, it's time for my lil mini trim. Last time I did it was October sometime while I was in twists. I'm just gonna clean it up a bit.


----------



## JJamiah

SuchaLady said:


> @JJamiah I bet youre going to end up transitiong! Thats how it starts lol


 
It would be a first for me. I definitely always just shave my head bald (I am bold, because I don't believe I have the head for it)  @SuchaLady. (I have a fivehead)

Yet. Since Mr. Doesn't want me bald again 

I don't know I have a condition, long hair on me makes me frustrated and I just want to CUT it. 

Suchalady lets call it a Lonnnnnnng Stretch


----------



## melisandre

When I woke up this morning, I realized that my scarf had come off and I was sleeping on my cotton pillowcase.  My first thought was, "Oh, no!  This is not a good start to the new year."


----------



## Embyra

Dreaming of what could have been with wen... going to try hairrules cleansing cream instead sigh


----------



## knjsavy

Debating if i should wake my daughter to do a light press for a length check or let her sleep and keep going on my no heat thing - the 5th will make one full year of no heat in no way shape or form - unless you count hot water like this nosey biddy on my job.


----------



## Evolving78

i just put in a hair stick thingy to get my hair off of my shoulders.  i like it and it doesn't seem to cause tension or stress.


----------



## RegaLady

Did a flexi roller set for the first time, two days ago. The results were pretty good!  I can't wait to gain more length so that I can do more styles.


----------



## winona

Last night I put my hair in a stocking ponytail and I had enough to baggy and put on a phony pony I was so happy because my natural hair shrinks up sooo much


----------



## Embyra

This argan oil ecostyler is the shhhiiiiiiii.............every shiny surface i catch myself looking at my hair just to check the fabulosity


----------



## Aviah

So that's it. I'm starting my own personal challenge- no heat till June and low manipulation. 
Washing in braids at all times, trying to do hair at most once a week (I plan to do my "slick bun" Monday-Friday anyway) taking it out to moisturise/seal midweek if need be only. Going to try to sit and do braids next weekend and wash weekly, moisturize as needed. I'll probably henna a few more times (don't want to commit to a schedule with that yet). Hope this goes well. APL by April it looks like now!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Don't people know I have a conditioner addiction?? Now they're talkin bout Wen, and it's givin me the PJ itch something Serious!! Ugh, I need to stick to my perfect reggie!!...or my hair is seriously gonna :buttkick:


----------



## Napp

im happy i relaxed


----------



## spacetygrss

I'm loving my TWA.
I can't believe that I've been natural for going on 11 years! Where did the time go?


----------



## BreeNique

Washing in braids doesn't seem to help much, I always end up detangling again afterwards. Perhaps I'm doing something wrong?

Left most of my hair goodies at school, so until then, I'm using my VO5/ Kenra mix, and ORS Replenishing conditioner. I miss the Joico (MAJOR sp!) moisturizer. Shea Moisture until then.

Ho hum.

Just whining. <3 bn


----------



## SouthernStunner

My hair and I are not speaking right now.  I put in 7 corn rows using the DMM on Christmas day.  I cowashed about 4 days later and the cornrows are feeling dry to me. The ends however feel smooth and moisturized.  I think that is because I am about 7 mos post and my ng needs a lot more moisture.

I am not realxing cause I am in Guam and I cant do a good self relax (I tried 2x) so I will wait until I get back to the states.  BUT then when I get there I will be looking for a house and moving etc I am getting  a weave so then I wont be realxing until November.  So that makes me well over a yr post when I relax.

WOW!


----------



## sylver2

omg i put manuka honey in my dc and my hair is the shiniest, softest, blackest, healthiest looking its been in a long time..wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Deep conditioning my hair under a wig I borrowed from my Mom. There are multiple secrets on my head 

Wonder what my hair will look like when I wash it out.


----------



## IMFOCSD

I really enjoyed wearing my hair down/straight these past couple days for the first time in months and I'm finally apl..the longest my hair has ever been so I'm excited about that  

Now its time to bun it up till next week.


----------



## halee_J

*YAAAS!!!! *






*I finally did it! Cornrows. On my own head. All by my onesie!*













*Y'all don't know how I struggled to learn! Shoot I'm like all thumbs  Mind you, these 'rows should never see the light of day, but they're going under a wig anyway and i don't have to depend on anyone.

Did ma own cornrows! Did ma own cornrows!*


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

^I cannot stop laughing.



Also, I just accidentally clicked into the W'Hip Length Challenge 2012 thread, and I hate every single one of them up in there. *stomps away*


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Damn wig. It stays on all night, while wrestling with a perp but slips off when I take off my shirt in front of a nurse and coworker. Greaaaaaaaaat.


----------



## leiah

My hair looked so good after I washed it yesterday.  I want to wash more often but now i'm bunning every day so it doesn't matter too much how it looks, just need to stay moisturized and protected


----------



## NJoy

I usually keep my hair obsession away from DH so, he rarely gets to see my hair out, let alone flat ironed.

Last night I was oiling my scalp and braiding my hair back up while watching tv. DH says slowly, almost mesmerized, "Wow! Your hair is so long and beautiful".

:reddancer: :reddancer: :reddancer:


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair reverted! All of it!  No heat damage!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Holy Shrinkage Batman!!!!!!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

My face wasn't made for short hair...I finally feel like im seeing Myself in the mirror again!


----------



## CherryBomb

*Thinking of dying or bleaching my hair.*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I guess the crisco is a hit for me.When I detangled my hair today my comb barely had any hair in it.I was very happy.If this helps for moisture I'm going to be livid bc crisco is def easier on the pockets than any butter from a bss..


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I've got some Crisco in the fridge... I'm tempted to seal with it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I straightened my hair over the break. I've been natural for about 10 months, and this is the first time I wore my straightened hair out in public. I LOVE it, it's so freakin healthy and silky and swangy. Shout out to Carol's Daughter Chocolat condish and blow dry cream. 

But it made me realize that some ppl really prefer straight hair. One person actually said, 'Finally!!' when she saw me. I said, 'Finally what?' She said, 'Finally you've come to your senses and started pressing your hair!' I'm like...  What in the holy hell? *sigh*  She and others like her will be disappointed because I'm only keeping this look for about a week more, then I'm going back into my curls. It was a super nice change and I really love it, but I'm  a curly girl fo lyfe.


----------



## choctaw

Scalp massages with neem oil are nice


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

It's official! Vo5 does NOT work on my natural hair. Sad because it smells sooooo good!


----------



## Arian

At work researching more hair products..don't get me wrong.  I'm happy with my current products, but I just.can't.help.it!

I wish I could stop, but everytime I see a natural with a beautiful, thick head of hair, I look at her products and wonder, "Is this what I can become in another year using HER regimen?"  

I have to remember:  Simplicity is key.

OAN, I moisturized with QAOHC and sealed with Castor Oil this morning.  Pulled my hair in a puff because I was wearing a scarf.  I am starting to really loathe twistouts on my hair.  I'd rather let my hair airdry curly and wear a variation of styles that way.  My hair seemed to do better when I did that vs. wearing twists.  Maybe if I hurry to get the ends sealed with a thick oil like my beloved Castor oil, I can avoid SSKs and still wear my hair the way that I want it...lubricated ends=less SSKs..something to ponder


----------



## winona

I LOVE high buns. They are great to sleep in and don't interfere with my workouts  I can't wait until I hit BSL because I am going to do some massive high buns.  You aint going to be able to tell me nothing


----------



## youwillrise

So I got these gummy vitamins and I always have trouble staying on vitamins because swallowing pills is annoying...liquid ones are disgusting...and I just can't displine myself enough.  With these gummy vitamins, I'm starting to get afraid that ill want to eat MORE than I should lol.  Maybe I should get some regular gummies to stop the cravings.  These are actually pretty good...might be able to keep taking these.


----------



## Charla

hmm...if all I grew and retained this year is the standard 6", then that wouldn't be bad...not bad at all!


----------



## Raspberry

So much hair porn here over the past week, you ladies are amazing...

I've definitely been inspired


----------



## Nonie

choctaw said:


> Scalp massages with neem oil are nice



Did you say you Neem?  

I must say you're the bravest soul I know choctaw.


----------



## hair4romheaven

I can't stand when people think they know EVERYTHING about EVERYONES hair. Uugghh!!


----------



## southerncitygirl

i wish that all the ladies in the hair section of this forum took excercise and eating better as seriously as their hair products and regimens. my wish for everyone in 2012 is better mental, physical and spiritual health.

if qhemet's stock runs out before i can get to it when she has her sale, i'll just head to brooklyn to buy more. that amla and olive heavy cream is the business. its worth the cash whether its on sale or not cause a little goes a long way!


Nonie i have a neem facial cream for garden of wisdom that is very nice. because it has myrrh and basil essential oils in it you can't smell the funk of the neem y'all got me scared cause i've never smelled neem oil in its purest form


----------



## choctaw

Nonie said:


> Did you say you Neem?
> 
> I must say you're the bravest soul I know choctaw.



Nonie,

I made my own neem oil with powder and olive oil. I believe the commercial neem oil is produced from the seeds and smells much stronger. The powder stinks but after soaking in olive oil it smells like sweet tea and it feels good


----------



## moonglowdiva

*I  my TWA.*


----------



## AryaStarr258

Mom wants to play in my hair tonight and attempt a roller set. I think I'm more excited than I probably should be.


----------



## choctaw

Steeping a batch of dried ayurvedic herbs for rinses (fenugreek, hibiscus and catnip).


----------



## Whimsy

I forgot how much I love my hair straight and out.  I'm going to be straight until May dammit!


----------



## Miss AJ

Is it weird that my hair length inspiration is a video game character? LOL.

Researching henna as an alternative to commercial dyes.  On my way to Youtube for live footage of the process.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

My bff told me she has a pic of my hair (on her phone) that she takes out and shows to people, LOL! I should have posted that in the "doing something right" thread         

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## youwillrise

They need to start making hair growth vitamins in gummy variety. Hahaha.


----------



## Miss AJ

SMH, I went from researching henna to two toned dyeing tutorials LOL.  Seriously considering chopping off the black at the new growth and playing with color for a while...or this could just be the soon to be post military rebel talking cuz I'm drumming up piercing ideas too


----------



## Rocky91

will be straightening my own hair and my cousin's tonight.....


----------



## NJoy

Yes!!! Crisco is keeping the ends of my braids from tangling. THIS is a game changer! :woohoo:


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Almost 2 months (8 weeks tomorrow) since i chopped (11/11/11).  My hair has grown so much the shape is totally changing.  I'm amazed.


----------



## winona

[USER=167854 said:
			
		

> Miss AJ[/USER];14982577]SMH, I went from researching henna to two toned dyeing tutorials LOL.  Seriously considering chopping off the black at the new growth and playing with color for a while...or this could just be the soon to be post military rebel talking cuz I'm drumming up piercing ideas too



Congratulations on your soon to be post military.  Thank you for your service   I just got out Sept 1 to begin Nursing School  I was in for 10 years and thought "what do civilians do" lmbo but I adjusted just fine


----------



## Evolving78

so i guess i will be hiding my hair from myself as well as everybody else!   i won't have time to pay much attention and obsess over it, since i will be babysitting my nephew for awhile. i know his parents better bring a swing over here.  i will not be holding that little chunky all day!  i love him so much though.  he is my rent-a-baby! 

oh and my hair feels cool to the touch!  Yaasss Honey!


----------



## youwillrise

After months and months of twists and braids, I'm finally starting to miss loose, unrestricted hair...but my hair does so horribly when its out...ahhh.  the only time I see my hair out is every 3 or 4 weeks when I take my hair down to redo.


----------



## missjones

I can't wait til my hair gets long enough to do a bun.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I can't cornrow?! Nooooooo!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I guess that itching really was growth. I'll take what I can get but just wish it was so much itching involve. Glad I finally got around to doing something with my hair. It was pissed that I hadn't put water in it since Sat. Spoiled brat!!!


----------



## Evolving78

i only accomplished one thing today.  i really need to clean up, so i can be ready for Dog The Bounty Hunter tonight!  yes, i am all talked out about hair! lol


----------



## Ogoma

I can see some people are bored today.


----------



## indarican

I really want my banding, low manip, style to last for two weeks. I'm praying to the hair fairys for no setbacks.


----------



## hair4romheaven

After my sulpher set back my mister got me 6 bottles of nioxin vitamins each bottle has 90 pills. YAAY I am going hard for 2012. He said Don't worry babe it will grow back greater later. awww he sho sweet. LOL 
He is a huge part of my journey. Late night I'm on the forum and he peeks in liike uh uh she cheating her head tilted back, she arching her back on length check pics. LOL
When were out he notices hair more now since I am always looking and talking about it.


----------



## Jetblackhair

I'm awe struck at how so many people have BCd down to an inch of hair or less and completely passed me up on their growth, when my hair length was in the double digits at the time.

I am truly a slow grower and haven't been retaining my growth, not to mention my setback. erplexed


----------



## NikkiGirl

I don't like gel! Am I the only one that hates how it makes my hair feel? Oh well....


----------



## hair4romheaven

NikkiGirl my hair hates gel,but flax seed gel is the best for me. It works so well for me. Gives me hold with out crunch.


----------



## NikkiGirl

hair4romheaven said:


> NikkiGirl my hair hates gel,but flax seed gel is the best for me. It works so well for me. Gives me hold with out crunch.



Maybe I will give that a try. I am like you, I can do without the crunch!


----------



## Ogoma

Some people are born trouble makers. I wonder if they have friends IRL....


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I think I'm getting a lil stank about my hair...  I think I'm gonna have to work on not being stuck up about it when it gets to WHIP length.  

Person: Is that a weave? 
Me: Psh it looks good right?!? :blush3: But no...this is the hair that grows right out of my head!  *starts whipping hair around* 

....I have problems...


----------



## jbwphoto1

Miss AJ said:


> Is it weird that my hair length inspiration is a video game character? LOL.
> 
> Researching henna as an alternative to commercial dyes.  On my way to Youtube for live footage of the process.



Which video game character?

I would like to offer the suggestion of heading over to the www.mehandi.com for info and products for henna and such.


----------



## missjones

This Jane Carter  Twist and Lock smells like relaxer and I will be washing it out when I get home from work


----------



## manter26

I had THE dream last night. The one where relaxer is in your hair. At almost 3 yrs post relaxer, it suddenly happens. What's worse is in the dream, I had been putting relaxer in my hair to help with frizz all along. It was a perm w/color which I got in dark grey.  I only did the roots to 'defrizz' but my whole head had that flat, stringy, wet look. What's still worse is I intended to dye some bits hot pink and forgot about the hot roots thing. So after bleaching, I had dingy blond roots, dark length and orange ends (bc they've been processed before). 

It was a nightmare. I feel like I'll be ninja kicking every box of relaxer I come across.  I used to have the TBL hair dreams all the time. More that please. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Arian

Ok, so I am hard on that TJ's Nourish Spa Shampoo and Conditioner.  My hair is thrilled!  Going to stock up while I'm in Philly in March!


----------



## ms.tatiana

Weave has been in 2 weeks today with no wash, but today I'm going to wash when I get off work tonight.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Woke up this morning, took the baggy off my hair and immediately thought










Complete with the song...


----------



## Napp

as i read through the board and surf on youtube i get this feeling that  i made a "wrong" decision to relax.everyone seems so happy and content with their natural hair and i wonder why could i never get that feeling. since making the switch, i haven't missed my natural hair at all and i have no feeling of relaxer regret like i have had before.  perhaps its because just like natural hair is a new thing to many, relaxing is a new process to me. 

i wonder if a few months,years or decades from now if i will go back to spreading nappy haired gospel LOL


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I cannot wait to do my hair tonight...that first wash after a relaxer is always my favorite.


----------



## Raspberry

I like how my lazy style -  french twist bun - both flatters my face and serves as a protective style. Couldn't ask for anything more 




Napp said:


> as i read through the board and surf on youtube i get this feeling that  i made a "wrong" decision to relax.everyone seems so happy and content with their natural hair and i wonder why could i never get that feeling. since making the switch, i haven't missed my natural hair at all and i have no feeling of relaxer regret like i have had before.  perhaps its because just like natural hair is a new thing to many, relaxing is a new process to me.
> 
> i wonder if a few months,years or decades from now if i will go back to spreading nappy haired gospel LOL




@Napp I hear you. Hair boards and YouTube can make you feel like enjoying relaxers is wrong - like you need to speak kinda low when you talk about it . But at that point it's usually time to back away from the computer for a bit (at least for me). I wouldn't say everyone's super happy with their natural hair, or any hair for that matter.. just that those who participate the most in hair communities tend to be the most gung-ho. Plus posting on a hair board or YouTube about frustration with your natural hair can cause too much drama, not worth it for most people. When making the decision to relax again I did my research but didn't discuss it online.

I don't regret my decision to relax either, and while I liked my loose natural hair and locs (even loved them at various times) I don't particularly miss either. However, it's unlikely I'll be relaxed the rest of my life, things change. Right now my hair decisions are about looks and ease of styling; if the time comes that my current choice stops working in those areas then I'll switch it up accordingly.

Regardless, I doubt I'll be spreading any kind of hair gospel besides one of cute and healthy, no matter how you choose to wear it. I'm kind of over hair identity and politics.


----------



## Evolving78

i guess i will be washing and rolling my hair Saturday.  i guess my schedule will be Saturday and Tues for wash and setting days.


----------



## winona

I am sad that school starts next week because I will have to be away from home during the week but I am happy school starts because I will be that much closer to being home permanently


----------



## Wildchild453

Flaxseed gel is the truth!


----------



## adamson

Bought some veg. glycerin  Hopefully it works for me.

My next products to get are some new shears (for trimming), a denman brush, and more conditioner (and not necessarily in that order).


----------



## JudithO

Still not sure about using crisco to seal my ends.. My castor oil mix works great... Why try to fix what isn't broken??


----------



## JudithO

Maybe I shouldn't have oiled my scalp with castor oil, and then prepoo overnight with EVCO.. hair feels stiffer than usual after wash....


----------



## ChasingBliss

Will be doing twists for the first time this weekend. Cant wait to see the results.


----------



## KimPossibli

the very lowest layer of my hair touches my collar bone... meh

meanwhile I wanna tell this ***** I have grown more hair three different times in my life than she ever had on her head... why you gonna act like I must take advice from you....


----------



## choctaw

I used up little tub of fenugreek infused coconut oil that I carry in my bag. I added some neem oil but the drips are annoying while oiling my scalp. I plopped some Crisco in there to stop the drips. My doctor asked me if I had been eating Indian food


----------



## ToSelahWithLove

Now that I've been in twists for a while, I can't imagine spending 3-4 hours on wash days twice a week.... but I used to do it! I would: prepoo, shampoo, reconstructor treatment, steam treatment, airdry/blowdry, style (usually flexirods) and then let dry. Got.Dang. I used to spend allll that time on my hair, twice a week. Now that I'm in twists its sooo much more simple for me... I love these things. 

Now. If only I can be patient for this whole year, and stick with my twists, I'll be at WSL at the end of Dec. I hope. lol.


----------



## BreeNique

Visited family in OKC this firstweek of January.
When I saw a USED UP jar of Blue Magic...ya'll know I just about passed out!!
My little cousin (16) doesn't use any products in her hair--she thinks it'll make it more healthy. As a result, she uses NO OILS, and her scalp flakes like those Pilsbury biscuits...honey I was OUTDONE!

I didn't wanna sound preachy (with my top-knot, lmao), so I left them with a small bottle of safflower oil, and promised to send healthy hair info their way. It takes time to break those old, mineral-oil laced habits, but I'm GONNA do it!

The youngest one, 10, has had relaxer(s) already, and her hair is broken off at the top/ in the front from having braids put in too tight and incorrectly.

Mmmhmm! Not a good look. I'm working, though! I'll put together little natural hair kits for them, and remind them that hair comes and goes--they have the rest of their lives to cut their hair, style it, etc., and it grows back!!!

<3 bn


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I officially used my Oyin sample products today and so far so good. I didn't like the shampoo but the conditioners. I need to re-up on my devacurl conditioner though. Love that stuff


----------



## winona

Aahhh a case of the lazies is coming on  Next week I will be wiggin it over these braids until friday


----------



## ChristmasCarol

I wanna do some hair, but my DDs all ran away from me.


----------



## Nix08

*I MUST keep up on my cowashing...come [email protected] or high water

*Want to buy some shears for search and destroys

*If I want a cry free hair session with dd I better be prepared to give her twists

*My hair loves when I give it a lot of various types of protein...I need to remember that

*Steaming in my oils is a keeper...lurking in discussions is a good thing

I think that's all I have to say


----------



## leiah

The elastic on this cap is wayyy too tight but i'm just going to deal with it because i've had too many henna and pillow accidents


----------



## OrangeMoon

My soft bonnet drying is driving me nuts...glad when I can come from up under here...one more minute.


----------



## OrangeMoon

dang it I have to swith to cool for about 5 minutes...*sigh*


----------



## keelioness

Been taking down box braids for a straight week now everyday after work. Never again. Cornrows all the way!


----------



## winona

I have 7 inches until waist length.  Once I hit BSL I think I will continue trimming until all my hair is "post LHCF now I finally figured out what the heck I am doing phase"


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I hate when people come to visit during wash day. 
Messing up my flow.


----------



## youwillrise

Ugh...I started taking my braids down 3 days ago and I'm still not done.  I've not been feeling well and I really need to get this done because my hair is going to the ishts.  Ha.  I will finish this today.


----------



## HanaKuroi

youwillrise said:


> Ugh...I started taking my braids down 3 days ago and I'm still not done.  I've not been feeling well and I really need to get this done because my hair is going to the ishts.  Ha.  I will finish this today.



I had braids once! Never again because it took forever to take down. I hate it! I vowed no more braids. My sister asked me to help her take down her 3000 braids I said no. Just thinking about it stresses me out. I hate when you are half done and tired and it has been days. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## choctaw

Did the kinky hair version of 3 comb smooth method with Hercules Sagemann combs (Magic Star Jumbo Rake and Contour Comb). I combed under running water in shower after saturating hair with oil and conditioner. I like the contour comb because you can flip it to medium teeth side to work out tangle and then flip back to fine teeth side. 

I used a modified denman brush to distribute leave-in and remove shed hairs. I dried my hair in a braid. Later, I took down braid and combed a small section with Contour comb (fine teeth side) and the comb glided through my hair.


----------



## BrandNew

Sometimes I just feel like doing the BC again and just starting over. I can't figure out where I'm going wrong


----------



## Wildchild453

Reminder to self: When setting hair do no do a middle part. I keep doing this even though I know its now how I want to wear my hair.

Right now I'm trying to decide if I should reset my hair for the week even though my hair doesn't look bad.


----------



## youwillrise

Just did 2 flat twists in the shower.  I'm really sick of doing a bunch of twists and braids...so this will be my style for a while.  Fast, easy and still protective.  Besides...its the only other style I can do lol


----------



## chelseatiara

was told my hair had gotten longer...yay it's noticable to more than just me


----------



## yuhlovevybz

I'm going back to being a straightened natural so I can keep retaining length. Instead of twice a month I'll do high heat once a month and try to fight the urge to wash for at least two weeks. I'm tired of braiding for hours after washing and then having a crap braidout. I'll go back to curly in the summer and hopefully have a longer wash and go


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Sitting with henna, going to rinse and DC overnight, I hope it doesn't come out looking crazy!!!


----------



## Rocky91

trying to decide what to do with my hair this year. i really need to just focus on my internal health, so i kinda wanna just put my hair on a back burner.


----------



## HanaKuroi

yuhlovevybz said:


> I'm going back to being a straightened natural so I can keep retaining length. Instead of twice a month I'll do high heat once a month and try to fight the urge to wash for at least two weeks. I'm tired of braiding for hours after washing and then having a crap braidout. I'll go back to curly in the summer and hopefully have a longer wash and go



I am thinking about this as well. I am not sure about how often I will straighten a month. My hair and hats and coats are nit getting along. My hair is too big for most hats and -10 is too cold to not wear one. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

I keep thinking about straightening my hair but im too afraid to use heat so im going to get it rollerset at the hair dressers and then when im home use low heat with the flat iron to go over it


----------



## Kurlee

took down my protective style (10 weeks) washed, proteined and then a moisturizing dc. grrrrr took 4.5 hours. lawd hammercy.


----------



## winona

I want to have WL hair by May 2013 when I graduate from Nursing School.  I want to wear it straight and fling it about for my haters


----------



## -PYT

Will be two years natural tomorrow.  Thinking about straightening.  Will make thread.  Time to get back on the wagon after neglecting these mini twists.


----------



## ms.tatiana

okay today is really wash day for my weave i wanna try and do a roller set on it


----------



## Embyra

The colour bug is back.....going to get a demi colour (no bleach) plum or black cherry.......


----------



## fairyhairy

just wondering what would happen if real weaves / extensions hair ran out - as in you can never buy Brazilian remi indian ever again lol need to stop watch random youtube videos


----------



## Lissa0821

I feel like a good trim is overdue for me.  I have switched from lye to no lye relaxer and that is working well.  However, due to an old layered cut and a really small bald patch that is in recovery, my hair has fullness up to about shoulder length then it thins out badly.  It is much more pronunced once my new growth is in full effect.  It is about 3 to 4 inches of hair, so I am thinking about doing a clean blunt cut, as option A.  Option B would be to protective style for the next few months and cut an inch with each touch up until the thinness is all gone.


----------



## chelleyrock

These mini twists have only been in for a week and my scalp is already itching like they've been in much longer.


----------



## Guitarhero

Going to try the chopped onion in shampoo/curing for 15 days challenge.  Peeee-ewwwwww!!!   Hope it pushes out faster.  Will combine with the castor oil.


----------



## JJamiah

I am trying to stay sober. I have issues and need help. The products are calling me and I can't resist. :/ 

HUH, I need to shop my closet for supplieserplexed


----------



## OrangeMoon

so basically I fogot how to moisturize my hair...so I'm going to follow the reggie I saw in the kids forum and follow that for a while until my moisture gets back to where it should be.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Guitarhero said:


> Going to try the chopped onion in shampoo/curing for 15 days challenge.




Guitarhero

What the heck is that about???


----------



## hair4romheaven

I read onions is good for the hair. It's a natural sulfur. I did rinses with garlic & cayenne pepper few times, but it stinks. I.believe it works if your consistent.

Sent from my PC36100


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I liked the conditioning properties of the henna but I probably won't do it again for a long time. It's too long and messy of a process for me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I think I will be doing the black chick carnal sin:changing wigs mid week.The wig I have been rocking isn't giving me life so it will go back in the stash..my beloved Model Model Carmen in 2 will be coming out.


----------



## Guitarhero

sipp100 said:


> Guitarhero
> 
> What the heck is that about???



LOL.  It's a Dominican/L. American growth technique.  I'm tired of my hair.  It grows fast, but I just went through the slowest stage of it and almost cut to shoulder length.  I need it super-duper long or it's gone!  Snip snip! Hopefully, this shampoo will push it out faster.  It's gotta be a good thing with all the sulphur and vitamin c in the onion.


----------



## bajandoc86

so.....I'm sitting staring at my laptop screen, and i feel this 'thing' like it crawled on my neck and right ear.....i totally freak out and slap at this 'thing' only to realise it was my twists....hanging!!!!!!  I have craazzzyyy shrinkage, so this makes me very very happy.
Also while looking at myself in the bathroom mirror at work, i realise my twists at my nape touch my collar!!!!!  

I plan to put my hair in braids by the end of this month, and hopefully keep them in for at least 6 weeks. Gotta keep on retaining, now is NOT the time for a setback.


----------



## JudithO

Sometimes I just want to BC and start all over again...


----------



## Embyra

must resist.............to flat iron...........must fight it...............


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I don't know why I keep sleeping on Dabur Amla Oil! Best pre-poo oil ever.

Sent from my X500


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Im kinda over ppl naming their YT videos, 'YASSSSS BLACK WIMMEN CAN GROW SUM LONG HURR!!!! PROOF IZ INSIDE!!! MY HURR IS LONG!!!!!' 

Its like, we get it. It's been done. I think people get the point by now - black hair grows. 

My  hair is long enough to wear in a twist out updo. I'll be 10 months post tomorrow.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Guitarhero

Sounds truly awful - but lemme know if it works


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

This winter is turning my hair into a battle ground.  It's super annoying. I need to do something different but I just don't know what.  Hair feeling like precooked Ramen noodles is not what's up.


----------



## BreeNique

just put my first plastic baggy-under-bun style in effect! For the rest of the winter, I'll be bunning daily/ every 2 days, and re-moisturizing and sealing daily. 

bring it, winter.
i see you.


----------



## ChocLitDoll

I feel you Justice! I am wigging too! I am 7months into a 12month stretch and the only way I can do it is to cover this junk up! As we speak I have it in 4 cornrolls to the back which I just washed n and am now DCing under my bonnet dryer and once I rinse this DC out and M&S it's back under my wig! I can't do this without wigging it!!!I think I have 4d/4e hair! It's just nappy!!! (Stop laughing Yall!!!)


----------



## ToSelahWithLove

I got my first "can I touch your hair" comment from one of my students..... and i'm in kinky twists.Tha hayle? It's not even an "out" style.erplexed

Not gonna lie tho... when I do come out of this personal challenge/transition, and my hurr is _swanging_.. I will *swoon* every time I get a "can I touch it" or "is it all yours" ... lol.


----------



## lana

Um, so she is my friend and her hair went from mid-back length to shoulder length fried because she keeps dying it almost blond, when she's a 3c naturally dark brown/black haired woman.  

So today she tells me "I'm going to cut it all off to two inches of new growth and start fresh. My hair does NOT define me!"

At first I reasoned with her, this has been a much thought over decision of hers, but is she SURE she wants to cut off her shoulder length hair and go with the Big Chop? She acts offended, "Hair does not make me beautiful!" she says.  I nodd and agree.  I never said it did, but it sure does make me feel pretty! (lol) 

So in an effort to be a supportive friend I'm going to sit back, while she cuts off all her hair. 

I have learned through trial and error not to tell my friends how to wear their hair.  They don't listen and then they get mad. I hope it works out for her.


----------



## lana

One time when I was transitioning my "fall" fell off as I was standing up from a sitting position.  My DH was the only person who saw it. I scooped it up and crammed it back on my head and laughed all the way to the car.


----------



## Embyra

yeah this hair rules curlywhip is not the biz cant wait to wash it out my hair im just wondering what im going to use the rest of it for


----------



## Mische

One of my residents just gave me a handmade scarf from the Phillippines and I'm thinking "this could make a great headscarf..." Terrible lol


----------



## NikkiQ

It seems like every day, I'm losing more and more desire to wear my hair out anymore. Idk what that cut did to my brain, but it's really affecting my way of thinking.


----------



## Saga

I want to invest in some nice oils this year. Maybe some ayurvedic.


----------



## faithVA

Yay  I am finally getting the knack of bobby pinning. This should make the journey to APL a little easier.


----------



## SuchaLady

I've been thinking about starting over with my hair. As in growing it all out for a year or two then relaxing it  

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## PlatinumBronze

This is my first time since being natural protective styling. I'm wearing 2 strand twist under a beanie.  

Sent from my underrated Sprint HTC EVO.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I could not figure out where the funky, musky, spicy, weird smell was coming from. It was me. I rubbed some of that wild growth oil on my edges. All I can smell is this funk. I hope it fades. I can't stand it.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Miss AJ

Yea I'm over all that sporadic hair dye/cutting crap already lol.  Gonna stop using permanent black color and use dominican cellophanes from now on.


----------



## Curlykale

winona said:


> I want to have WL hair by May 2013 when I graduate from Nursing School.  I want to wear it straight and fling it about for my haters


 winona you definitely will, with all those magic concoctions you make!  I wish you the best.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Everything came out damp when I woke up (the weather, my hair, and my mood).

I just can't today.  At least my updo is mmkay.  Unfortunately my hair can't change my mood when there are naysayers around me with anything I aspire to acheive.  le sigh


----------



## Kurlee

gotta flat iron my hurr. Not in the mood


----------



## JeterCrazed

Clarified today. Like a breath of fresh air. Been so in love with my hair lately. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Embyra

Ordered one of those painters spray bottle its a super fine mist ahhhhh perfecto


----------



## Ogoma

Embyra said:


> Ordered one of those painters spray bottle its a super fine mist ahhhhh perfecto



Embyra

'Frizz is just a Curl waiting to happen!'

I love that phrase! I attempted to scrunch out the crunch for the first time today, but all it seemed to do is leave my crown frizzy. I am just pretending it is not there.


----------



## Kurlee

ok, so my hair is sooooooooo deceptive.  I did some miss celie braids to air dry and my hair looked so shrunken and anorexic.  Thought I damaged it/broke it. I unloosed them, and used the tension method briefly and my hair tripled in length and thickness. Flat ironed and had a lions mane and still and MBL.  My hair is so deceiving.  spiral curled it and now it's hanging on my shoulders. Do i need to grow it to my knees for it to look long?! Damn!!!!!!!


----------



## Embyra

Ogoma said:


> Embyra
> 
> 'Frizz is just a Curl waiting to happen!'
> 
> I love that phrase! I attempted to scrunch out the crunch for the first time today, but all it seemed to do is leave my crown frizzy. I am just pretending it is not there.



Ogoma I sadly cannot take credit its one of lorraine massey pearls of wisdom

Not that you was asking me but.....you may need to apply more product to the crown area to prevent it frizzing or make sure your hair is totally dry before you scrunch out any crunch


----------



## Ogoma

Embyra said:


> Ogoma I sadly cannot take credit its one of lorraine massey pearls of wisdom
> 
> Not that you was asking me but.....you may need to apply more product to the crown area to prevent it frizzing or make sure your hair is totally dry before you scrunch out any crunch



Embyra:

Thanks for the tip. My hair was wet and I put product in four large sections out of laziness.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Embyra Where did you order the spray bottle from? I need a bottle with a sprayer strong enough to spray oils in a fine mist.


----------



## youwillrise

How did I just spend over $100 on conditioner and oil?  Well at least I know it definitely won't go to waste.  Ugh...I feel so bad now. Haha


----------



## Embyra

Ms. Tiki I ordered mine from a uk seller on amazon but im sure they ae easy to find in other countries heres the one i bought
http://www.artyfect.com/acrylic_pai...-mediums/atelier-fine-mist-water-sprayer.html


----------



## Napp

i love satin rollers


----------



## Lucia

Kurlee said:


> gotta flat iron my hurr. Not in the mood



Me too
I'm too tired had a rough last week I'm sleep deprived and it's only Wed
I'm supposed to do my 2012 new year updates


----------



## Wildchild453

Thinking about getting a weave but not sure I'm ready because I have no clue how you care for your hair under it and I don't know what kind of hair I want.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

Still too lazy (or scared ) to pull the trigger on these Chagrin Valley bars. What if I don't like them?


----------



## Kurlee

Tried kerapro and it made my hair feel coarse. sigh . . .  .


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

When people tell you that neem oil stinks...they don't tell you it smells like straight "been binging on spicy tai peanut and tequila all day and night" vomit.    I put some in my shampoo, and if I don't use that summumah till Spring/Summer, it will be Too Soon!! 

Ugh...like hot summer curry peanut farts...  erplexed


----------



## hair4romheaven

I miss my hair but refuse to wear it out until june or july.  


Sent from my PC36100


----------



## charislibra

I've been so in love with my hair in the last 7 days.  I washed, conditioned, moisturized, and twisted on the first day. I haven't had to moisturize since then. On the second day, I wore the twistout. That night, I braided. The braidout on the 3rd day was so awesome! And it's still awesome! I'm going to do this all the time now: Heavily moisturize on wash day and twist. :reddancer:

I just use water and my mix of shea butter with olive oil.


----------



## faithVA

Is the board jacked up or is it just my computer. The posts in threads are all out of order


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Kurlee


----------



## Embyra

Rant.......People who think they know YOUR hair better than YOU do.....#haveaseat


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Did a random bantu knot out... looked in the mirror like, Really ****? Really?   But turned it into a really cute updo!! I think I need a little more length before I start bantu knot outs; it was a little too "Shirley Temple" for my taste.  But love this updo, have gotten about 10 compliments just walking in the door. *swag* <- lawd im silly this morning.

I swear, it's like I woke up one morning and my hair was long. Well not LHCF long, but "I just bc'd and been depressed cuz a ninja been bald, but ghatdammit all of the sudden I got a ponytail" long.  

Started taking 1000mcg's of Biotin, mostly for my nails. Just went "natural" re: my nails, so they're weak and need some attention. Hopefully I'll see some improvement, maybe in the hair area too. 

Imma skedaddle...


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Kurlee said:


> ok, so my hair is sooooooooo deceptive.  I did some miss celie braids to air dry and my hair looked so shrunken and anorexic.  Thought I damaged it/broke it. I unloosed them, and used the tension method briefly and my hair tripled in length and thickness. Flat ironed and had a lions mane and still and MBL.  My hair is so deceiving.  spiral curled it and now it's hanging on my shoulders. Do i need to grow it to my knees for it to look long?! Damn!!!!!!!




Kurlee

Can a sista get some pics?


----------



## Raspberry

Kurlee said:


> Tried kerapro and it made my hair feel coarse. sigh . . .  .



Kurlee Aww that's too bad.. maybe your hair doesn't like the keratin protein? 

I wish I could take that off your hands  lol


----------



## Embyra

Just ordered  curl junkie aloefix had my eye on it for ages.....also bought lush r n b hair moisturiser the ingredients look yummy


----------



## Kurlee

Raspberry said:


> @Kurlee Aww that's too bad.. maybe your hair doesn't like the keratin protein?
> 
> I wish I could take that off your hands  lol


yea the serum felt nice on my wet hair, but on my flat ironed hair it felt too proteiny. My hair loves keratin in conditioners, but not in stylers, I guess. Had to slather on some coconut oil and olive to get back my softness.


----------



## Raspberry

Kurlee said:


> yea the serum felt nice on my wet hair, but on my flat ironed hair it felt too proteiny. My hair loves keratin in conditioners, but not in stylers, I guess. Had to slather on some coconut oil and olive to get back my softness.



I had the same problem with the serum but my hair loved the shampoo and conditioner 

ETA: I think companies are going hard with the protein with the assumption that tons of women use heat on a regular if not daily basis - which is true I guess if you're talking women of all races.


----------



## Kurlee

sipp100 said:


> @Kurlee
> 
> Can a sista get some pics?


i didn't take any but if it looks good today when I take it out of this wrap, i'll post some


----------



## beans4reezy

Getting my hair done tomorrow for sure.  I hate this anxiety.  I am going to start self relaxing.


----------



## winona

I can't wait until I get home so I can rub cj rehab in my hair and dc while I workout 


Off to study patho some more


----------



## tapioca_pudding

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGksF7yo5Q4

I laughed. Hard.


----------



## choctaw

Do not apply shampoo after rinsing out ayurvedic paste with cleansing herb ... hair became a helmet.

Remedy: apply maka oil, soak hair with moisturizing tea rinse under shower cap for a few minutes, apply moisturizing conditioner ... all is well ... 

It pays to make sure shampoo and conditioner bottles are in their original lineup after cleaning the shower


----------



## shasha8685

I love how I've gotten my friend and my mom into half wigs. My mom called me the other day talmbout she purchased another half wig. She was so excited about it. 

My friend told me how she wore her half wig over Christmas break and how her family thought it was her hair.


It just gave me warm fuzzies inside...


----------



## jbwphoto1

My husband has decided for my birthday next week, he will treat me to a trip to the salon around the corner from our house.  It's where I went Feb 2011 (my last trip to a salon) and also where I go to have my brows waxed.

The sign out front says blowouts for naturals $37 (relaxed $27).  I think I'll get that along with a trim/cut to get rid of split ends and either a deep conditioner with heat or a protein conditioner which ever she thinks I'm in more need of at the time.

My main fear is that she will try to make different sections of my hair even with the cut and maybe try to do layers.  It took some time for me to explain to my husband that I didn't want this as I don't wear my hair out, only wigs and twists with extensions this past year.

Maybe after the blow out, I'll just pick up some new shears at the BSS next door to the salon and go home and do it myself.


----------



## Lissa0821

The last few washes I have been air drying my hair to 85 to 90% and lightly blowing my roots with a quick pass over my ends.  So far so good, my new growth doesnt feel so compacted, my ends look and feel a lot smoother.  I am keeping an eye for any breakage but the tourmaline dryer that I am using seems to keep my hair so smooth. I am loving the fact that I can comb my hair from root to tip at 8 weeks.


----------



## Britt

I went to a hair salon last Sat and got a deep condition, rinse, blow dry and flat iron. I noticed that my hair wasn't feeling as soft and pliable as it usually does but it looked really nice. O just washed it and my hair is like BRILLO. None of my usual moisturizing conditioners are working. Its like my hair shaft laughed at anything I try and put on it. Im so upset. I don't know if its the protein conditioner they used, the moisturizing conditioner, or all the pooing. I'm assuming its a combo of everything bc I remember right before I was blowdried my hair didn't feel soft and smooth as it usually would. I'm pissed ! I spent over $100 plus a tip for my hair to feel like utter shyt!!!!! It looked good and the salon is fab but my hair feels terrible, its tangled, matted, and very dry! 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## SuchaLady

My goal as well! We can do it hair4romheaven 





hair4romheaven said:


> I miss my hair but refuse to wear it out until june or july.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100





Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## SuchaLady

Hmmmm shea butter. I may have to give it a try after my hair hiding is over. :scratchch: 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Lawd please let this wash n go hurry up and dry. Dang it's been hours!!!!


----------



## hair4romheaven

SuchaLady I am determined!!! I like the ease of it but just miss my hair. LOL BTW my hair hates shea butter and anything with it in it's ingredients. I am so happy I found my staple products. No more trail and error and def. no more bandwagons. I had a horrible setback using claudies elixir. neva again.


----------



## NYAmicas

My hair grows but it's these damn knots and tangles that has me losing length. I try to do curly styles but it tangles on itself and using heat to straighten it over time causes too much heat.......ugh!


----------



## beans4reezy

I really hope tonight flies by fast and tomorrow comes faster.  Time to relax my hair.  Not sure if I will ever stretch this long again...it messes with my head.


----------



## SuchaLady

hair4romheaven Really?  I really want to give it a whirl. What method of hair hiding are you using? 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## longinghair

My hair is overprocessed, weak, breaking. I know it needs protein but too tired with 'hair' issues to care. I did everything I learned in 2011 and no length to show for it! I am gonna go back to my old regimen (before hair boards) and listen ONLY to my hair. If it grows, fine! If not...that's fine also. FINITO!


----------



## hair4romheaven

SuchaLady I am wearing wigs. I got my hair braided up 2 days before christmas. I went to Reniece to do it. She is the only one that touches my hair besides me. Yup from ATL to DC. I have a signature wig that I wear that looks so real. I purchased 2 more just like it but wrong color. So I'm trying to sell it, if they don't sell I will spray it black with that hair spray dye. Yup
Shea butter I wanted to like it so bad but it made my hair crunchy and dry. Girl I tried everything with it but my hair didn't like it. It may work for you though. What method are you using?


----------



## SuchaLady

hair4romheaven I am using sew ins. I have the first of three anticipated in right now. It's a straight one with a swoop bang. The second will more than likely be a full sew in with a bang and third some curly hair for the summer.  8-10 weeks a piece and blowouts in between for about 2 weeks. I hope this is successful.


----------



## hair4romheaven

SuchaLady you will be successful. Just ensure they are not braided your hair tight and not running that thread through your hair quickly. I think some good stylist soak the thread in an oil first. I see you're in GA like me. Who does your hair. When I get weaves I get the full with swoop bang as well. I use halleys curl hair and closure and just reuse it all the time. LOL My hair grows so much from weaves. I just had a set back so my stylist didn't want me to do a weave which is why she just did weave like braids for me to wear under wigs. Oh and who does yoru blow outs? Are you natural?


----------



## -PYT

My hair is straight and still in it's flexi-rods from last night, but that damn shoveling done sweated my edges out.  -sigh-


----------



## HanaKuroi

I bought oyin hd last week it isn't here. I bought a ton of cj stuff it isn't here. Terressentials sent me an email talmbout our machine labeler is broken wait another week! 

I had to make a mango/cocoa/Shea butter creme with sunflower oil and walnut oil with aloe vera gel. Orange and vanilla scented oil added for fragrance.

I think it is a bit too greasy. I should add more aloe vera.

I also made some Anita  cubes. 

If I don't get my stuff so I can play in my hair this 3 day weekend........


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

hair4romheaven I am in Savannah and I have a regular stylist but she's not the one that did my sew in. I am relaxed and this weave is not tight at all. I was surprised because I heard so many stories about hair being ripped from the scalp and all I was a little nervous. I don't think the thread is tight either. I can get my fingers in there pretty well to scratch just like my hair is out. Hope I don't eat these words.


----------



## hair4romheaven

SuchaLady you should be fine. Just think positive thoughts. Don't forget to moisturize. In weaves I washed my hair every 2 weeks. My avi is 1 year post my BC. I transitioned for 10mnths b4 my bc. I was apl in that pic. Im shooting for full bsl this year. Taking my vits just got to kick my sweet tooth n its on!!! Lol

Sent from my PC36100


----------



## BrandNew

I might relax my hair tomorrow. I'm just over it.


----------



## bajandoc86

Do people realise there is a search engine available?!?!?......some of these threads that be popping up just make me SMH.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ikr I was just thinking don't we know the answers to these questions already? 

I am almost cured of my pjism. I still want to try darcy's and quemet though. I have so many products now it is a bit sad. I did learn what I like and don't like. At least that is something right?☆〜（ゝ。∂）


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BrandNew

I have nowhere else to post this so I have to post it here. That post really pissed me off. I might have to start using the ignore feature on here...


----------



## adamson

The glycerin really works for me. I'm very happy about this!! I was scared because some people said it made their hair mushy and/or awkwardly sticky. 
If I had other leave-in conditioners, I'd probably store them in the very back of the cabinet 

Still reallllly need some clippers and the brush. Honestly, I don't want to do anything else to my hair until I get both of them. I don't want to cause any more damage. Also, I don't want to do my hair until school starts (1.5 weeks). Still in twists, it's been a little longer than a week. Usually I take them apart every week so this is really hard for me *sits on hands*


----------



## NJoy

*sigh*  I can't remember the last time I steamed my hair.  When hubby starts traveling, it's ON!


----------



## shasha8685

I want to start wearing full cap wigs but they always look so jank to me


----------



## Arian

A little breakage was unsettling this morning, but it just lets me know that it's time to wash and DC. I may trim on Sunday, just a snip on the very ends of my twists.

May make another batch of flaxseed gel. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Ogoma

I like the way my curly, shrunken wash'n'go looks on me at this length. I think it makes me look elegant. I want to keep it at this length, but also want the styling ease longer hair brings. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Embyra

This hair rules **** is soooo drying urgh cant wait till wash day!!!


----------



## Embyra

My lush r & B Hair Moisturiser arrived today the pot is TINY i knew it was going to be small but jeeze just tried it on my dry ends and it feels really good but i can tell it wont last long im going to have to treat this like gold


----------



## winona

Hair wash, dced, set CHECK
reup Pomades are setting CHECK
Study for pathophysiology  NO CHECK
I have managed to procrastinate long enough off to study


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Super windy in NYC today, and my curls were all over the place..  Smh, I know I looked like I had a Soul Train fro!


----------



## winona

I don't even remember why I didn't mix my poo last month  after mixing it yesterday my hair "dang girl took u long enough to figure out Y I was acting out"

For anyone interested I dilute my poo once a week
5oz water, 1tbs moisturizing poo, 1tbs oil (sometimes 1tbs neutral protein filler)=my clean moisturized hair and stretching my favorite poo.


----------



## leiah

I wish my son would take a nap so I can wash my hair!


----------



## Evolving78

i would like to do a roller wrap, but i really don't need to have my hair down, so i guess i will just roll and keep it curly with my little bun in the back.


----------



## michaela

It's been awhile since I've been on here...slowly but surely getting out of lurk mode!


----------



## Embyra

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Doing patchtest


----------



## Kerryann

oh hell really considering going to the Braid place to get my hair braided in a circle for under my wig


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I've decided that once I have the length I want the shape of my natural hair to be just like my Beshe LF "Drew".


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I think me and Crisco will marry soon.He makes me hair oh so smooth and not tangled at the ends after taking my cornrows down each week..


----------



## Embyra

GoddessMaker said:


> I think me and Crisco will marry soon.He makes me hair oh so smooth and not tangled at the ends after taking my cornrows down each week..



are you sure he is the marrying kind?? i seen his name mentioned in several threads this month alone...you going to let him do you like that GoddessMaker


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Embyra  I will fight over him..we have a love child so we are going to have to marry so it can be proper..lol


----------



## Ms. Tiki

@goddessmaker You are a mess! LOL

@winona I think I'm going to try your diluting ratio. I've been wanting to try diluting my poo but wasn't sure about the numbers


----------



## melissa-bee

I just washed my hair and put some cassia in it. I'm so happy my hair is getting some heaviness to it when it's full of water.


----------



## NYAmicas

Ironically, I had to come in here to LMBAO & ROFL @ a post I saw elsewhere.


----------



## southerncitygirl

i think i'll pre-poo and wash later.....since i started moisturizing and sealing its retaining moisture so much better. i think i will moisturize and seal year round. my head is a mess right now and i need to go to the healthfood store....i'm going to have to do a damp bun and put my hood on my head so i don't get sick.


----------



## Embyra

GoddessMaker said:


> Embyra  I will fight over him..we have a love child so we are going to have to marry so it can be proper..lol




LMAOOO Damn its going to get real up here soon..... FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!!!


----------



## youwillrise

This place never fails to fill my life with entertainment.  

  In hair related news...I'm trying to decide when I want to go under the dryer with this DC.  I keep thinking about it...but I think ill give it more time.  Too lazy to go downstairs and in my room right now. Haha


----------



## HanaKuroi

Yea. Umm. Something. The board today is... What??? Ummmmmmmmm. I can't put it into words. 
Something is happening today. It's like smelling rain before the downpour.

Inhales


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki

It just dawned on me that I don't know how I'm going to DC b/c I'm out of AOHSR. This henna is about to have my hair dry as heck. Ugh


----------



## ChristmasCarol

GoddessMaker said:


> I think me and Crisco will marry soon.He makes me hair oh so smooth and not tangled at the ends after taking my cornrows down each week..





GoddessMaker said:


> Embyra  I will fight over him..we have a love child so we are going to have to marry so it can be proper..lol



GoddessMaker

Ummm, I don't know how to tell you this , but Crisco is my BFF and....

HE'S A SHE!!!

So you need to stop tryin to pin that baby on him, errr, her.


----------



## Embyra

sipp100 said:


> GoddessMaker
> 
> Ummm, I don't know how to tell you this , but Crisco is my BFF and....
> 
> HE'S A SHE!!!
> 
> So you need to stop tryin to pin that baby on him, errr, her.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

sipp100 you don't want none of this right here..this would shut the site down ..I was with Cris last night and its all male..I don't know what you been seeing..



sipp100 said:


> @GoddessMaker
> 
> Ummm, I don't know how to tell you this , but Crisco is my BFF and....
> 
> HE'S A SHE!!!
> 
> So you need to stop tryin to pin that baby on him, errr, her.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Scoot over Embyra and pass the popcorn   cuz it's about to be  up in here over Cris.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

GoddessMaker said:


> sipp100 you don't want none of this right here..this would shut the site down ..I was with Cris last night and its all male..I don't know what you been seeing..



GoddessMaker

Well, in Crisco's case, seeing ain't believing! Her and Chaz got the same doctor, but Cris got stacks and ain't hafta save up. 

Now, run and tell dat! And go ask Maury who yo REAL baby daddy be


----------



## Embyra

Ms. Tiki said:


> Scoot over Embyra and pass the popcorn   cuz it's about to be  up in here over Cris.



Ms. Tikishots have been fired on both sides..... just keep hitting the f5 button


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

sipp100  Yes Cris is stacked but in so many areas..he didn't need no surgery but he doesn't flaunt all he has for every girl..I mean he brings that home to me..I know so many desire to feel Cris but the boy is mine..

[URL=http://gifsoup.com/view/2085694/the-boy-is-mine-1.html]
	
 [/URL]GIFSoup



sipp100 said:


> @GoddessMaker
> 
> Well, in Crisco's case, seeing ain't believing! Her and Chaz got the same doctor, but Cris got stacks and ain't hafta save up.
> 
> Now, run and tell dat! And go ask Maury who yo REAL baby daddy be


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Oh lawd! They pulling out gifs!   s/n: I'm supposed to be on the treadmill but ya'll up in here clowning.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

GoddessMaker

Be glad I'm on my iPhone - so I can't pull out any gifs. 

But seriously y'all, I'm out to dinner with DH and I shouldn't be ignoring him like this, lol


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

sipp100 you better to get to your hubby..you can have him play with your soft hair later if your good lol


----------



## ChristmasCarol

GoddessMaker said:


> sipp100 you better to get to your hubby..you can have him play with your soft hair later if your good lol



GoddessMaker

Aww sookie, sookie!

It's been real - g'night.


----------



## SVT

I'd really like to try rhassoul clay.


----------



## AryaStarr258

Today is just one of those days where I wish I had the stamina to transition...


----------



## michaela

Thinking about buying products in bulk and on sale to save up...


----------



## Renewed1

I LOVE my hair blow-dried. I don't know why, I was acting all scared of heat.  I'm going to match my hair with a phony pony and baggie underneath this week. 

<Trying to figure out how to sell off all these wigs.>


----------



## Evolving78

i may try a half wig as a protective style.  i may get one today or tomorrow.  but i don't wanna do too much to blend.  maybe twist and pin up in the back and roller set the front with large rollers?  i don't wanna use the come that comes with it either.  will the comb damage my hair?

oh my man is going to be too upset, but i wanna wear my hair down, but i don't wanna damage it.  plus i think it would be fun to try something different. he will be ok if it is cute.


----------



## winona

THANK YOU LHCF  For the 1st time in my life I really do believe my hair will get to WL and look fly going there.


----------



## youwillrise

man I feel so good about my hair now.


----------



## leiah

Left too much conditioner in.  Yuck.


----------



## BreeNique

I want to experiment with conditioning with an applicator brush. I think at times I use too much product. We'll see what happens.

I haven't worn a ponytail in months. If my hair isn't in a twist-out, it's tucked into a twist-out french roll, or a top knot. I can't find a scrunchie to save my life some days!!

My VO5/ Kenra mix is almost gone--about 2 more co-washes to go, then I can break open my 2012 stash! My shea moisture moisturizer is gone as well. It did a decent job, nothing to write home about. It's definitely more of a summer/ warm weather moisturizer than a winter one. .Can't WAIT to get my Elasta QP Mango Butter on my head!!!!


----------



## Miss AJ

I'm bored and I need a trim...that's gonna be the highlight of my night.


----------



## Shay72

The reason my wash day last so long is bc I be bs'ing.


----------



## Embyra

I think my curlyjunkie aloe fix is coming tomorrow i checked the tracking number

I hope so as im looking forward to washday i have to go shops before he arrives it will just be my luck that i come back to a ''sorry we missed you card'' when i get back


----------



## chelseatiara

Note to self: After detangling do twists w/ hairveda almond glaze so that curls can come back quicker


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I'm would like to take a nap but my hair is wet. Dang hair is messing up my sleep


----------



## winona

Dang my hair feels so good.  I hate to put it away but a girl got goals


----------



## Kurlee

just trimmed and i'm still at bsl


----------



## SuchaLady

I stayed up half the dang night washing this stupid weave buttt atleast I looked cute for my 21st birthday  Happy Birthday me. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## Embyra

yeess aloefix arrived the smell lemony smell but miles away from that artificial bathroom cleaner smelling curlywhip


----------



## Evolving78

i still haven't done anything to myself.  i guess i can at least get this old polish off and put this color in.  i hope this little boy stays asleep for the next hour.


----------



## Lissa0821

I just got my Mizani Butter Blend relaxer in the mail today.  I am not due for a touchup for another three weeks.  I put it in the top of my closet cause out of sight means out of mind for now.


----------



## JeterCrazed

It's 18 degrees. Moisturizing and sealing every 4-6 hours. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Lissa0821

MarriageMaterial said:


> I LOVE my hair blow-dried. I don't know why, I was acting all scared of heat.  I'm going to match my hair with a phony pony and baggie underneath this week.
> 
> <Trying to figure out how to sell off all these wigs.>



So am I, MarriageMaterial,  a light blow dry to my roots is so much better for me than flat ironing them.  I can easily comb through my hair and don't have to compromise on volume.  Flat ironing truly makes my hair FLAT sometimes........


----------



## youwillrise

At my cousins place right now...my mother is here getting her hair cut


----------



## hair4romheaven

I need to invest in good shears, but don't know where to start. 

Sent from my PC36100


----------



## PoisedNPolished

Seriously considering those Nioxin vitamins.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Comb coils = Quick! Get this comb tangled in your hair.


----------



## michaela

Plans on buying a shower filter with massaging shower head for the aptm like the one I had before moving by the end of the month because the one we currently have is weak sauce


----------



## JJamiah

I just washed my son's hair is is a 4a and very tender headed and used the Hercules Sagmann Magic Star Comb  @Bublin I wanted to say this was heaven sent for him. He didn't cry he was scared for me to comb his hair at first but bit the bullet and when I combed it he was like  

He used the Avon 2 in one, Wen Fig Cleanser (when I stepped in), To Condition Seakelp ultra Norishing Smoothing Conditioner (IDareT'sHair), after combing through and rinsing I added the Dudley PCA and he is now one Happy Camper  I am so thrilled


----------



## Renewed1

Lissa0821 said:


> So am I, @MarriageMaterial,  a light blow dry to my roots is so much better for me than flat ironing them. * I can easily comb through my hair and don't have to compromise on volume. * Flat ironing truly makes my hair FLAT sometimes........



Lissa0821 exactly and I can hold styles better.


----------



## 20perlz

I am so irritated with my hair. Dyed it black 4 weeks ago and in that time, Ive gone from pretty okay to F.U.B.A.R.! Ughh!


----------



## Embyra

Just done a small section using the aloefix sweet baby jesus the smell........if this stuff works in my hair i can def see me adding it as a staple.....


----------



## LadyRaider

Ijanei 

Call out post! Please come and tell me how you did the beautiful style in your new avatar pic!


----------



## Lissa0821

Something else I discovered during my last wash, I really love to get in there and massage my scalp.  I usually focus on the crown area and I always have the most new growth but my nape is neglected.  My nape hasn't been getting the same amount of "love" as my other problem areas.  It is high time to change that.  I am doing pretty good with protective style too.


----------



## fairyhairy

I want Nikki Mae's hair - or at least for my twists to turn out just as luscious


----------



## Ijanei

LadyRaider said:


> @Ijanei
> 
> Call out post! Please come and tell me how you did the beautiful style in your new avatar pic!



LadyRaider

_On flat ironed hair, so it looked silky, just loosely french braided it going down the back and then tucked the ends under. 

The next day, took out a side piece for bangs and re-did it. Quick go-to style_


----------



## Nix08

Bought more bone combs from hairsense.com.....LOVE the combs and the service is top notch


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

PoisedNPolished said:


> Seriously considering those Nioxin vitamins.



Do it...I love them.  Seriously, they really work!


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing

I keep seeing pretty relaxed hair.  I'm sooo tempted to relax (even though I've never had one in my life).  I don't even want it super straight. I just want my hair to look like a blowout all the time.


----------



## MsZaaZaa

Thinking about making a U Part wig, looks simple enough.


----------



## Embyra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkyG5CR-UUw


----------



## Miss AJ

You know what, screw all this hair dye crap.  I'm just gonna grow it out/let it fade and really be 100% natural.  It's already been 6 months since the last dye job and no one else can see a difference cuz I'm the only one in my head so I'm done with it.  Trim and deep condition tonight.


----------



## AryaStarr258

Tried Hair One. Not impressed.


----------



## NJoy

I'm sure I was just up in here singing the praises of Crisco keeping the ends of my braids from tangling.  So, why did laziness keep me from going to the kitchen to refill my  bathroom stash?  And why have I gone days without Crisco'g my ends?  And why did I think I could wash my unprotected ends without separating my braids first? Now I'm sitting here trying to detangle a big A knot.  Kicking myself for knowing better and not doing better.  Ah well... 

ETA:  I'm not a patient person when it comes to tangles. I just cut it.  I'll be trimming my bonelaxed ends away this year anyway so, what the hey? It is what it is.


----------



## Raspberry

Embyra said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkyG5CR-UUw



Embyra 

She's mad..   She had some valid points though


----------



## DaiseeDay

hair4romheaven said:


> I need to invest in good shears, but don't know where to start.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100



It's time for me to invest in my first pair of shears. I straightened my hair tonight and I'm debating whether to go buy some shears and self trim or call up my old hairdresser. She lives down the street and I'm lazy lol ,but if she cuts too much I will be fuming.


----------



## Miss AJ

These vitamins are working a bit too good.  I find myself shaving whiskers every 2 days now -_-  This teen wolf thing was already bad before lol.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Can't wait to wash my hair this week!!  Hairfinity's still working strong.  Looking forward to seeing my length!!


----------



## fairyhairy

urgh - going to big chop again, can't stand how my hair is looking at the moment


----------



## Evolving78

i finally am putting this color in my hair.  just sitting here waiting to rinse out.   i have been lazy for days on end.  so tired of looking busted.


----------



## naturalagain2

It feels so good to be a DIY'er!! I remember when I couldn't do a lick of hair now I can cornrow, twist, straighten.....I don't have to depend on anyone......except for my trims  I don't trust myself do those yet.


----------



## ChasingBliss

One thing I dont like about twisting (when transitioning) is that if the twists are too small and your hair is clearly thinner at the ends, the twists will start off nice and chunky but will thin out towards the ends. The problem is, I made the mistake of opening one from the center and the end turned into a big knot. NEVER AGAIN. I have to be very very careful unraveling twists...Start from the very end and no matter how many hours it takes  I will not work my way up until the end is unraveled properly.


----------



## pookaloo83

Ready to put my hair up. A hair. Snagged on my shirt and homie don't play dat. I need to get serious and start protective styling more in the winter.


----------



## KimPossibli

I want a pair of shears


----------



## Embyra

Raspberry said:


> Embyra
> 
> She's mad..  *She had some valid points though *




Raspberry  mmmhmmm she did


----------



## Miss AJ

Finally trimmed...well dusted my ends and they look and feel so much better.

Somebody left CHI products up for grabs in the shower room: CHI Deep Brilliance shampoo and CHI Silk Infusion... le jackpot!!!


----------



## JudithO

Over 1 month into taking Nioxin... Don't see a difference yet.... How long is this supposed to take now?


----------



## Evolving78

DaiseeDay
go buy some shears and do it yourself.  i debated the same thing and just decided to buy some more and do it myself.  i was so proud of my results too.  i didn't really lose any length either.



DaiseeDay said:


> It's time for me to invest in my first pair of shears. I straightened my hair tonight and I'm debating whether to go buy some shears and self trim or call up my old hairdresser. She lives down the street and I'm lazy lol ,but if she cuts too much I will be fuming.


----------



## Evolving78

i guess i didn't have my friend bring my flexi rods back.  i only found one grey one.  so i guess i will be using a roller on the ends instead for this airdrying method i'm trying out.


----------



## Meritamen

I want some pretty hair toys to decorate my hair with. Some decorative combs would be a good start. It's nice having enough hair to play with.


----------



## winona

In psych class.  Dang lady stop reading off the slides I can do that at home.


----------



## JudithO

I miss the days when I didn't think about my hair 24/7. Is all this hair madness really worth it? 

Why can't i just stick to a reggie that I know works? Why do I keep looking at hair products when I have something that works? Why do I keep getting tempted to do things that will definitely cause a setback? SMH


----------



## sassy2011

I like the texture of my natural hair--but I miss the length of my texlaxed hair.. I know the TWA stage doesnt last forever but still....


----------



## septemberbaby

Why have I slept on dc'ing on dry hair and co-washing all this time? My hair loves them both so. 
Still not a fan of shrinkage.
Wishes I could flat-twist and cornrow; I'd have more protective styling options. I'm too lazy and impatient to learn.


----------



## septemberbaby

sassy2011 said:


> I like the texture of my natural hair--but I miss the length of my texlaxed hair.. I know the TWA stage doesnt last forever but still....


 
Exactly! Have fun with your twa now because it will not be that length for long. HHG.


----------



## Ogoma

My hair doesn't like the wheat protein in this styler, but I don't want to waste it. I'll finish it up tomorrow. I don't know how to throw away products and feel compelled to use up stuff even if they mess up my hair. I have issues.


----------



## Evolving78

i ended up putting my hair in a wet bun.  i know...lazy right?


----------



## snugglez41685

Was at school and kept getting compliments on my twist out from a few fellow naturals. It was weird to me. One was talking about the natural movement and embracing our hair. Caught me totally off guard.  I only really talk hair on here. 

Sent from my Vortex using LHCF


----------



## aviddiva77

Ok If I was in Africa pre-Trans Atlantic Slave Trade days I wonder how I would do my hair? Braids?


----------



## IMFOCSD

snugglez41685 said:


> Was at school and kept getting compliments on my twist out from a few fellow naturals. It was weird to me. One was talking about the natural movement and embracing our hair. Caught me totally off guard.  I only really talk hair on here.
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using LHCF



Your baby girl is beautiful!

So i have a situation sigh..i dunno if i wanna continue w/my transition or if i wanna relax...i flat ironed my hair about a week or 2 ago for the 1st time in 6months and it was very pretty..healthy, just the right amount of thickness and bounce smh..decisions decisions..I'm not gonna do anything no time soon though.


----------



## sillygirl82

I wish that all of the wonderful handmade hair products could be sold in stores but still keep their healthy ingredients.


----------



## halee_J

I wish could leave these same cornrows in for the rest of the year


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Naptual85 has the bomb minitwists.  I <3 her hair


----------



## Evolving78

i didn't put a scarf on to lay down my edges, so my new growth is poppin in the front!  i wasn't expecting my man to show up either.  but hey at least i smelled good!


----------



## Lucia

I still haven't mastered a lazy bun wih just a hairstick or pins people wih less length than me have got it well off to watch more YT tutos


----------



## itismehmmkay

I'm over it 

I'm doing too damn much.

So I'm over daily washing cause it's looking crazy.  I'm still tryna grow this cut out and obviously the airdried rollerset isn't really cutting it.  So not only is it a no on short hair, but really when my hair starts getting say more than 7inches, it's a no go b/c it doesn't always airdry all the way overnight.  So.  I'm over it :/  And really, my hair was doing so great when I was getting it done every 2wks.  And it was even better when I wouldn't do a dry rollerset overnight; the style lasted longer.

So.  I'm currently under the dryer w/ Cholesterol.  Afterwards I'm going to roll it w/ some leave-in...the same liquid leave-in that comes w/ my relaxer.  Then I'm going to sit under the dryer.  Ideally, I'd like it to be dry then I can go over it with a flatiron and then overnight can lay the hair down along w/ my edges (which is another story).  But idk if I'm tryna sit under the dryer until it's dry idk.  May just let it airdry.

Another thing is the edges.  While the rollersets at night are great for the ends of my hair, it's crazy on my ends.  And I really need to come to grips that the snaps on the rollers cut into my edges and that it's too much tension when I do it daily.  Being real.  When I just make sure to moisturize and lay down my edges at night, they look good and really start growing in.  So I have to be mindful of that.  Cause really, if I had to pick b/w nice edges or long ends, I'd go w/ edges.  Cause a short hairstyle can still be the bomb w/ great edges, but long ends w/ wack edges aint the business.  So I'm over sacrificing them for the ends.

So I'm keeping it simple.  If I have to go over my hair w/ a curling iron in the morning, I just have to do it.  Really my hair is cut to where I have a little volume in it even w/ alot of curl so the rollers don't really do that much extra so a curling iron/flat iron is not totally necessary.

So that's what I'm doing.  I just want a chin-length blunt bob w/ bomb edges.  That's all.  That's not so hard to ask for really.  My hair is already cut to be blunt.  The crown and bangs are set to grow over my sides and back.  So it's just a matter of babying and filling out my edges and retaining length this year.  

That's whats up.


----------



## JudithO

aviddiva77 said:


> Ok If I was in Africa pre-Trans Atlantic Slave Trade days I wonder how I would do my hair? Braids?



You would have worn this style.. or some variation of it...  Just like cornrows..

http://cherchezlacurl.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/curly-africana-natural-hair-threading/


----------



## -PYT

I love flexi rods.  I love the soft, loose curls it gives me.  i love shea butter as a sealant on my ends before rolling too.  i think i can make it to two weeks flat ironed.


----------



## BreeNique

Back at home (well, at school), back with my hair babies! It was HARD trying to make my Shea Moisture hair milk work for me in the ny winter (i couldn't justify a purchase, when i know i have a ton of product here!)

Tomorrow, I'm gonna detangle and shampoo and DC SO HARD!!!!...ready.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I have figured it out.  Twist/Braid outs can't be apart of my lifestyle.  The only way for me to avoid SSK's would be to do a wash, shingle and go.


----------



## winona

The forum will be down in a little while.  What am I going to do during my study breaks??


----------



## aviddiva77

judy4all said:


> You would have worn this style.. or some variation of it...  Just like cornrows..
> 
> http://cherchezlacurl.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/curly-africana-natural-hair-threading/



OMG thank you for that link! I have been trying to explain to my niece and nephew how our ancestors did their hair and now I have pictures!


----------



## NJoy

Not really a Blackout since we can still get to the site. Only the home page is "blacked out".  Anyway...

ETA: Oh, and it's 4:10 EST, btw. Don't know why it's logging me in at 8:42 am.  Again,  Anyway...


----------



## ChristmasCarol

I'm glad I got in before the blackout! In honor of Blackout Day, I'm gonna read all the super-long threads from years ago....and some locked threads.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

winona said:


> The forum will be down in a little while.  What am I going to do during my study breaks??



That's what I thought but it's still up. I wonder if it's going down at 8 PST


----------



## winona

Ms. Tiki said:


> That's what I thought but it's still up. I wonder if it's going down at 8 PST



I refreshed the page on my laptop and I couldn't assess the forum.  I didnt refresh the page on my iPad and I am able to post go figure.


----------



## HanaKuroi

My lhcf app says the forum is closed. However, I can post from the full site?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Glad the site is back (somewhat)

What to do about my crown... It's thinner than the rest of my hair. I swear it's like a 2c while the rest if my hair is 4a and it's so fine. Instead of getting a nice round shape... I get a mostly round with these weak curls 
sticking straight up... Ala a troll doll. What to do???


----------



## winona

My hair may not be where I want it to be but it is so far from where it came


----------



## SmilingElephant

I was thinking about putting color in my hair....but since i don't want to mess up my progress...i'm going to wait until i am a solid BSL before i put color.

I was thinking red or jet black....the only colors i've ever dyed my hair.


----------



## wheezy807

For tomorrow I wanted to wear my hair in a banana clip full of curls but I can't find the banana clip. Oh well, a half up style will have to do. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## NYAmicas

I cant wait til my hair stuff comes in. I went HAM with my online ordering.


----------



## BreeNique

Hopefully it won't rain in the coming week, so I can have an excuse to straighten my hair! I'd like to have a January pic for comparisons later.

For the first time in a long time, I thought about how long my hair "should" be. You know, if I hadn't gotten those random but "necessary" trims, if I'd gone natural sooner, taken care of my relaxed hair, etc...But, luckily, it comes and goes, and there's no use crying over spilled milk...or dead hair!

I'm awfully heavy-handed with my product use...I think I'll experiment in coming weeks with using less. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Embyra

finally rinsed out that curlywhip and detangled my hair thoroughly with tresemme naturals my hair already looks and feels 100 times better


----------



## Kerryann

oh lord after this sulphur mix with cayenne pepper i dont think i will be making any more wit the pepper in it wtfudge talk about a hot scalp not to mention a funky arse head with this mix and burning eyes no mo


----------



## sillygirl82

I'm like a kid.  My Oyin order arrived, so naturally I must wash my hair and given the products a whirl.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

My Chagrin Valley bars are here! 
Some of them smell funky though.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I have completely been neglecting my hair as of late. 
I think I will DC tomorrow... I havent done that in atleast a month.

...Don't judge me


----------



## HauteHippie

I just realized (after checking out my profile) that I always get my hair journey start date wrong. I was natural, then texlaxed in late '09, then chopped most that hair off in Feb 2010 and snipped snipped til it was all gone. So, I was supposed to stay natural until at least Feb 2012... -_-
Drat! And I really miss my natural hair... I just don't miss my tangling issues.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

So glad I invested in quality products. My hair feels and looks so much better. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Melaninme

Taking pics of my hair with my phone's is tough.


----------



## crlsweetie912

I need Claudie's to hurry up and reopen the store!


----------



## CurliDiva

Why does my wig looks most natural after a month of rough treatment


----------



## Nix08

Aireen I just discovered a DollarTree at Warden and Eglinton....I have no idea what they sell in there (as I didn't have the time to go in) but I've seen dollartree mentioned on this site a few times and got excited


----------



## itismehmmkay

I'm getting my hair done Saturday.  I'm going to go back to letting Ms Leena hook me up w/ a rollerset blowdry...and flatiron.  I'll take my Cholesterol for a deep condition.  And I plan to make it last for 2wks+.  I was getting it done every 2wks and it was looking nice actually.  It would be the bomb to go just 1X a mth.


----------



## Embyra

I was getting bored with the scents of my usual stash so i bought some essential and fragrant oils to mix it up a bit chocolate honey and vailla im going to mix this up with coconut and castor oil


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I have a box of Black Garneir hair color that I've had more than 6 months but this board has me scared to use it.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I have finally figured out that buying weave and then paying to get it put in is very costly! I will keep this weave in until the 1st of February, then I will will start to bun and do braidouts and other things to my hair that cost less.


----------



## MsDee14

I'm hoping I can grow 1 inch a month so I can end this transition in a year. Wishful thinking, I know!


----------



## winona

I hate when I post the same question in a thread 50 million times and get no freakin answer.  Even if the answer sorry don't have that experience at least I would know I wasn't talking to a brick wall. Rant ova


----------



## NJoy

*sigh* Hubby hasn't started traveling yet and he's already complaining about rosemary and peppermint EO's added to my scalp massage oil. I know he's gonna trip when I start using my sulfur mix. *Sigh* W.T.F man? You still here? Brotha's throwing off my game.


----------



## Embyra

FINAL shop of the month Silk amino acid powder and wheatgerm oil


----------



## Lissa0821

Planned to stretch for twelve weeks, which would be February 3rd, but the relaxer I picked up on Monday is all calling my first, middle and last name.  I don't even have a middle name. Decisions, decisions............


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Trying my first sew-in install....


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Hemp Seed Oil >>>>> Errythang else

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

Not sure a 20 week stretch is even worth it.  sigh


----------



## DaiseeDay

shortdub78 said:


> @DaiseeDay
> go buy some shears and do it yourself.  i debated the same thing and just decided to buy some more and do it myself.  i was so proud of my results too.  i didn't really lose any length either.



@shortdub78 I did, and I'm glad because looking at my ends there was only about 1/8th of an inch that I wanted trimmed. I used to cut my bangs with regular paper scissors lol, but I always loved the cut I gave myself.


----------



## Nix08

RoseTintedCheeks said:


> Not sure a 20 week stretch is even worth it.  sigh



RoseTintedCheeks  I know what you mean...the only real reasons that I keep trying to stretch is so that I can get a length surprise and also due to laziness


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> Aireen I just discovered a DollarTree at Warden and Eglinton....I have no idea what they sell in there (as I didn't have the time to go in) but I've seen dollartree mentioned on this site a few times and got excited



Nix08, I was there today with a friend and saw the DollarTree! I went to donate clothing though to Goodwill. If you went today and saw a girl in a navy blue cape that was me!


----------



## Kurlee

too lazy to wash my hair


----------



## HanaKuroi

Straightened my hair. Going to put rollers in because it needs some body. Of course I am ready for it to be curly again. In the beginning I am excited but by the time I am done I am over it. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guitarhero

Four more days until the onion shampoo application.  They look like they rotted in the bottle.  I'm scared.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Just tried Donna Maries Super Buttercreme, and OMG  Total Love Affair!! A super small ammount brings the same ammount of moisture that I'd need from a huge glob of product in the past.  It's Amazing!!  

And it smells so good, I had to talk myself down from trying to eat it out of the jar.


----------



## Vashti

I've been so busy lately that I kind of fell off my hair regimen. Time to get back on the ball. Think I'll start by re-stocking some of my products I'm running low on - then start on the biotin and b-complex routine again. I had good results with that last year.


----------



## AryaStarr258

Except for the beard part, I really wish growing hair was this easy!!!!


----------



## winona

I can not believe I just finished my set.  That is what I get for procrastinating.oo


----------



## Evolving78

the Shea Moisture Oil Elixir is the devil.  it make my hair stick dry straw.  i had a tiny bit of breakage and my ends were so thirsty looking.  i hope i don't have to trim again.  i am conditioning my hair right now.  i am going to throw that junk in the garbage.


----------



## winona

Sitting under the dryer for 30min because I would hate for my set not to be 100% dry after staying up til 1am to finish it


----------



## ChasingBliss

Ok I am at that point where my new growth extends past my ponytail holder. So when I gather all my hair, it's thick at the base of the holder. I LOVE THAT. Also I can see the krinkly to straight hair from the back. My hair is a little past bra strap length and I plan on transitioning as long as possible. Actually, I've never made it in transitioning long enough to see all that. I am so happy now. It's so beautiful and because I take such good care of it. I wish I had seen this many many moons ago. I hate I ever got introduced to a relaxer in the first place.


----------



## Nix08

Aireen said:


> @Nix08, I was there today with a friend and saw the DollarTree! I went to donate clothing though to Goodwill. If you went today and saw a girl in a navy blue cape that was me!



Ah man...we could have had a TO meetup at dollartree  I didn't see anyone as I only had eyes for California Sandwiches

Aireen


----------



## youwillrise

Woowwwww my hair is drier than a mug. I've been focusing on some other things and I slipped off the hair path for a week or so.  I mean, I've even been in bed without my bonnet/scarf.  Gonna throw some conditioner in my head right now because....YIKES!


----------



## Melaninme

Finally, it's the weekend!  I'm so ready to remove my twists and wear my hair out.


----------



## youwillrise

I can't wait until my hair has some weight...or unstretched length, I should say.  Probably won't get that til I hit floor length stretched hahahaha


----------



## Kurlee

i can't just use a conditioner straight up. I have to mix in oils and ayurvedic stuff all the time


----------



## fairyhairy

Asha97  lovely blog


----------



## Lissa0821

Well, I didn't give in to touching up my roots but I got a little scissor happy and cut off 4 inches of hair.  I am back to shoulder length and couldn't be happier.  The horrible layer cut I got years ago is almost even and gone.  I don't plan on using heat anything soon.  Other than that my hair regime in on point so I know every inch will be back in no time.


----------



## Embyra

so i lied i wasnt done with the shopping yet

Keracare Natural Textures Leave In Conditioner

KeraCare Edge Tamer

Keracare Natural Textures Twist and Define Cream


----------



## Melaninme

fairyhairy...thank you!


----------



## Kurlee

under the dryer . . .


----------



## Embyra

ok so all this time i was wondering how people with thick hair are doing those big puffs without making the puff all tiny and keeping the front slick and flat......yeah im slow i really didnt know

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WROT4fnUJ1s&list=FLVacCWjfwbOUmUYyTTuKycw&index=2&feature=plpp_video

I can prob cut off some tights and make a thin strip and use it that way hope that doesnt sound trailer trash


----------



## NYAmicas

I had a great though long arse task conditioning my hair then blowdrying and flatironing it straight...took hours! I cant wait to see how it turns out tomorrow when I take it down.

Finally convinced my younger sister to try a braidout on her hair, (her hair is constantly straight) and she got so many compliments on it. Day 2 of the braidout and she's freaking out not knowing what to do, I suggest a pretty head scarf and now she's smiling again and thinks I'm a genius!


----------



## LadyRaider

divachyk

Hello! What is the name of your seller for the little round banana clips? I usually see it come up when I search on ebay, but I'm not today. They might not be selling any right now. I have ONE non-broken one left! Eek!


----------



## BreeNique

This twist out's lookin' mighty thick....

like, near some NinaPruitt level game... <3


----------



## IMFOCSD

I can say that i am finally happy with my hair..i can wear a rollerset and looks nice..and my curly bangs hang over me eyes...love it..


----------



## Kurlee

Twist are so not for me!!! Wish I could rock them though! Too many knots at the end on the takedown.


----------



## divachyk

LadyRaider said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Hello! What is the name of your seller for the little round banana clips? I usually see it come up when I search on ebay, but I'm not today. They might not be selling any right now. I have ONE non-broken one left! Eek!


LadyRaider 
The last time I purchased, they were basically out of stock. The vendor I normally purchase is HLAccesorries. I did a quick ebay search and came up with another vendor. They sell in smaller lots and their colors are not that desirable. I prefer black clips to match it up with everything I wear. I will be crying when all of mine break because they are very hard to find and come by.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I need a sister or something to come do my hair for me.As I have been progressing in my fitness I have had less and less desire to do my hair.That includes prepooing,dcing for more than a few hours etc.I start a new job in Feb and am thinking real hard about just relaxing my hair.I feel some kind of way about wearing wigs in a now finally professional position.If I do stay natural for a bit longer I will just have to splurge a little and have to shop at the undesirable Asian bss to get a few nice wigs that look like natural hair so my hair doesn't look bad..anybody want to make a prepoo for me and send it lol


----------



## bajandoc86

GoddessMaker Hi Gorgeous!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

bajandoc86 hey doll with the beauitful flowing hair..


----------



## HanaKuroi

I have a long ways to go to recover from the tangle teaser breakage and the Denman breakage. I was in denial about the Denman. Even modified it messed up my hair. I flat ironed my hair last night and I could see how thin it was. I have hair almost apl and some neck length and shorter. Sigh. I can't trim it. It is varying in length. It isn't that serious I guess. It could be worse. 

I used repair me and oyin honey hemp conditioner. I used hair dew on wet hair as a leave in. My hair was so detangled. Feels good though. 

No more brushes, or elastic headbands.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Charla

Hair/entertainment RT

What's up with the ladies hair on GMC "Sugar Mommas" and "She's Still Not Our Sister"?
Jazmine Lewis' hair is so sadly super thin.  Terri Vaughn has visible tracks.  Azur De has worn out edges.  And Rachel True's hair looks very dry, worn and crispy.  Not quite sure what's going on with Drew Sidora's edges.  Kinda looks like she's natural with a silky weave?  And poor Kellita Smith just looks really tired.

Ok, off to do a scalp massage.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

i wish i knew how to set up my tumblr..... sigh


----------



## SuchaLady

This is a wonderful rollersetting video. I hope it helps someone. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cxd1b-8TDVc Idk why my dumb behind never thought to use the capped rollers and just use a clip on the ones that were wobbly. After my hair hiding session is over Im going back to rollersetting atleast twice a month. Smooth hair = happy hair for me.


----------



## SuchaLady

HanaKuroi That type of breakage has happened to me before. The kind were its just so horrible it makes no sense to trim it because its impossible to even up. Just keep it conditioned and it will all grow back.  





HanaKuroi said:


> I have a long ways to go to recover from the tangle teaser breakage and the Denman breakage. I was in denial about the Denman. Even modified it messed up my hair. I flat ironed my hair last night and I could see how thin it was. I have hair almost apl and some neck length and shorter. Sigh. I can't trim it. It is varying in length. It isn't that serious I guess. It could be worse.
> 
> I used repair me and oyin honey hemp conditioner. I used hair dew on wet hair as a leave in. My hair was so detangled. Feels good though.
> 
> No more brushes, or elastic headbands.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LynnieB

SuchaLady said:


> This is a wonderful rollersetting video. I hope it helps someone. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cxd1b-8TDVc Idk why my dumb behind never thought to use the capped rollers and just use a clip on the ones that were wobbly. After my hair hiding session is over Im going back to rollersetting atleast twice a month. Smooth hair = happy hair for me.



And if you store the caps INSIDE of the rollers when not in use, they will always have a nice snug fit.


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

Nix08 said:


> @RoseTintedCheeks  I know what you mean...the only real reasons that I keep trying to stretch is so that I can get a length surprise and also due to laziness



Nix08 It's especially hard because it's winter time.  The length surprise is my main motivation too, lol!


----------



## NJoy

I'm SO overdue for a Whole Foods run.


----------



## HanaKuroi

SuchaLady Thanks for replying. I mostly wear braidouts or braidout tucked buns and the damage can't be seen. You give me hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## moonglowdiva

*I am really please that my hair is good. I never knew that I had "good hair" but I do.*


----------



## jillybean2012

I have a question. Is it really effective to moisture and seal hair everyday? The reason I ask is after you have moisturized and sealed the first time after a wash, wouldn't the act of sealing the hair prevent anymore moisture from getting in?

Would that mean that the additional times you moisturize/seal that week be pointless? Is the hair only feeling moist because the moisturize and oil are sitting on top of the hair?

Please help!erplexed


----------



## Nix08

jillybean2012 said:


> I have a question. Is it really effective to moisture and seal hair everyday? The reason I ask is after you have moisturized and sealed the first time after a wash, wouldn't the act of sealing the hair prevent anymore moisture from getting in?
> 
> Would that mean that the additional times you moisturize/seal that week be pointless? Is the hair only feeling moist because the moisturize and oil are sitting on top of the hair?
> 
> Please help!erplexed



jillybean2012 I'm no expert but the elements, wind, sun our environment wears on our strands and causes moisture loss throughout the day.  As you go along in your journey you may find that you need to moisturize and seal less or more depending on the condition of your hair and the needs of your hair...you can start with moisturizing an sealing once a day and see how it feels..then for a few days change it up and see how it feels.  I think the key when moisturizing and sealing is to be sure not to use a lot of product..whatever amount you think you should be adding, use less  Others will likely have different opinions but that's what has worked for me.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I need aveyou to have another sale. Or a groupon or something. It's time to re up.


----------



## melissa-bee

I want to henna my hair but I have no gloves.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## winona

The hubby came back from Harbor Freights last night with a surprise.  He bought me some 3mil gloves while shopping for car/motorcycle tools.  he said it was for when I do my mud thing (aka henna).  I love me some him


----------



## ChasingBliss

Just spritzed my twists and oiled them. Put scarf back on for the day. Only going to the laudrymat (dryer broke down) today...can throw a hat on. I loooove winter time, if for that alone. Just throw the hat on. LOL


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Really considering relaxing my hair.I will wait until summer as Texas is brutal then.This will also allow me to gauge my new job.I don't want to relax then not work out at this place.So I will give it til June-July and then relax as wigs in the summer are no fun.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Another lazy hair day...


----------



## Embyra

smh i really need to wash my hair and deep condition its been 2 weeks


----------



## Ronnieaj

GoddessMaker, what's up lady?

How long is your hair now?  What's your routine like?  When I'm not in the mood to do my hair (which is often right now), I wash with a poo bar, DC for 20 minutes, and put that puppy in a bun for 3 days.  

My RT: my partner is on maternity leave and has another month to go.  I think I have 5 trials between now and then.  I spend half my day wanting to burst into tears because I can't focus on what I have to do because I keep thinking about what else I need to do.  And  my best friend is due to have her baby girl next week.  And my other friend has her baby shower next Sunday.  On the list of my totem pole, hair has dropped below the bottom .  [email protected] shame really.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ronnieaj Im good. I want a change.I stay in wigs.I normally wash each week since I sweat alot in my workouts,dc,then re braid my hair for the week.I have been natural for 4 years and its not me anymore.I liked it when I was in college it made me stand out.Now I hide it under wigs.My hair is SL nothing seems to be happening in growth or more so retention area.I just want that easy pretty look that I feel I get with relaxed hair.Now after being here for so long I know I can care for it.


----------



## hannan

Hibiscus powder is sooo good, yall! I added a little to cj curl rehab to dc on my mom because her hair was feeling extra dry and she was complaining about too much shedding. She dc-ed with it and said it felt so soft! Then I tried it feeling skeptical because it's just an alright deep conditioner for me. It works better in my hair as a leave -in but I digress . So I added a teaspoon in an empty jar, scooped some rehab in there, mixed, and left it in my hair overnight. YALL! It felt so good . I think I'm going to add it to a lot more of my stash if I need an extra moisture kick.


----------



## choctaw

I have been mixing different ayurvedic powders with oil and conditioner. Amla, brahmi and maka is very nice


----------



## JFemme

NJoy said:


> I'm SO overdue for a Whole Foods run.



you and me both...

lemme go see if I can get DH to make a run up there...


----------



## Embyra

Made it to the showerim not in the mood to DC with heat trying out a new conditioner the smell of this though is orange


----------



## Ronnieaj

GoddessMaker, girl then do you!  Keep it fly and I want pics .


----------



## Embyra

Time to rinse out conditioner and try out this aloefix this better be GOOD!


----------



## NYAmicas

I did my own hair and it looks GREAT and I grew from above SL to APL despite many setbacks and me being rough with my hair. I am so determined to grow my hair back to what it was years ago and getting serious about my vitamins and hair care products!


----------



## KweenBeeDiva

I think that I am over having straight hair move the moment.  I planned to flat iron for my birthday, but know I am not up to doing it.  My hair reverts within hours, and I don't want constant heat on my hair. Plus, it's raining like crazy in GA.  I preferred the braided bun I had over winter break to the flat iron job I'm currently sporting. 

One good thing about wearing twist/braids is that I retain hair, mainly because it's put away and I can't really do anything to jack it up. Because of this, and the fact that I workout most days (NY resolutions and whatnot), flat ironed hair is a no-go for me. So I'll be gifting myself a braided/twisted style for my b-day.


----------



## Embyra

first impressions of this aloefix ....to call this THICK and RICH is such a fail it feels like water going on my hair similar to that curlywhip junk

I only just done my hair and can see it beginning to frizz why do i get the feeling this is something that im going to be glad to wash out


----------



## SVT

Got tired of the ssk's so I decided to wear my hair mostly flatironed. I straighten weekly and use satin covered sponge rollers to curl.

Almost a month now and so far so good.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

My hair is nappy as sin right now.  And by nappy i mean DRY.  I haven't cw'd in like a week   I need to get on it today and get my moisture back.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

And now that i'm thinking about dry hair i'm annoyed that the sitrinillah and whipped ends stuff does absolutely nothing for my hair. What a waste of money.


----------



## Nameless

Hmmm.... I fell off the chlorella train and bought some recently but I haven't been bothered to take it.

Also, I  my steamer. It's been a year (I think) and I still fall in love with how soft my hair is when I take out my rollers in comparison to when I don't use my steamer.


----------



## ChasingBliss

Bought some Hemp seed oil today for the first time. Surprised by the color--green. Put a half a tablespoon in my green smoothie, will be adding it to my daily oils as well.


----------



## Embyra

So my bff is getting my products i hate curlywhip.. keracare naturals cleanser... cream of nature argan shampoo i cant throw stuff out i spent good money on


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know see that I must use porosity control after every wash bc my hair will feel like a brillo pad if not..its nice finding out what works and what doesn't.Now once I deplete my stash which I want to I will only have extras of what works for my hair.I hope it doesn't change much once I relax my hair in the summer.


----------



## InBloom

jillybean2012 said:


> I have a question. Is it really effective to moisture and seal hair everyday? The reason I ask is after you have moisturized and sealed the first time after a wash, wouldn't the act of sealing the hair prevent anymore moisture from getting in?
> 
> Would that mean that the additional times you moisturize/seal that week be pointless? Is the hair only feeling moist because the moisturize and oil are sitting on top of the hair?
> 
> Please help!erplexed


 

Honest to goodness, I was just wondering about THIS the other day.  Seriously.  

And, then I wondered why my hair seems to only like expensive products.  

And now I wonder just how long this thread will go on...


----------



## AryaStarr258

It's like my hair goals change from season to season. In the summer, I was happy with APL. This fall it changed to waist length. Now, hip length. I swear, I'm not going to be happy until my hair hits the floor.


----------



## BrandNew

I'm glad I didn't give in and relax and my hair stylist convinced me to get these twists. I'm only a few weeks into this PS challenge but I think I can make it.


----------



## Evolving78

this Long Term Relationship leave-in is nice so far.  i am on day 3. my new growth feels good too.  i think this might be a keeper.


----------



## KimPossibli

Go worker asked me how she could achieve my braid out fro today.. I smiled  Recommended a gel and a leave in.


----------



## NJoy

Uh oh. hubby's complaining about me not wearing my hair out. I notice he's been trying to throw a lot of monkey wrenches in my hair game lately. What's up with that?


----------



## Raspberry

NJoy said:


> Uh oh. hubby's complaining about me not wearing my hair out. I notice he's been trying to throw a lot of monkey wrenches in my hair game lately. What's up with that?



NJoy Awww... don't take it too hard. You have gorgeous hair so I can understand why your hubby wants to see it out. Maybe you can treat him to a hair reveal every one once in a while


----------



## Britt

Going to get a touch up tmrw, hope all turns out well with that. 

Hair still recuperating from getting it done 2 wks ago. Still tangled, matted, and unresponsive to my all my staples, smdh. This is exactly why I'm a nazi about what products I use in my hair and bring my own products to the salon with me. But I tried somewhere new, spent a fortune, only to look for a little bit and still dealing w/ dry and matted hair.


----------



## hair4romheaven

NJoy wear it out around the house for the man for a few days. Gheez let him NJOY it. LMAO

I miss my hair. It's been about a  month since having it braided. I'm still wigging it. Trying to go for 6 more weeks.


----------



## Embyra

smh i tried with you fancy gels i really did but my hair just isnt feeling you im sorry 
i couldnt go another week with a hair fail (curlywhip) so i put some ecostyler gel on top of the aloefix and my hair was like mmmm thats right baby thats the spot  eco styler stays WINNING!


----------



## Aggie

I have got to do whatever it takes this time around to avoid getting those nasty ssks in my hair again. I am going into an all out war against them so even though I hate straighteneing my hair, I may have to now to save it or keep it braided/corn-rowed all the time until it grows out into a nice length where I can wear it out again. I miss my length.

_~sigh~_


----------



## winona

I am really feelin this swig cap  My  edges are definitely liking it better than the other cap and satin scarf I was using.


----------



## winona

I hate being away from home during the week but I love being able to wear my ***** braids under my wig without the hubby getting funny actin oo


----------



## LynnieB

Aggie said:


> I have got to do whatever it takes this time around to avoid getting those nasty ssks in my hair again. I am going into an all out war against them so even though I hate straighteneing my hair, I may have to now to save it or keep it braided/corn-rowed all the time until it grows out into a nice length where I can wear it out again. I miss my length.
> 
> _~sigh~_



You don't have to straighten   Try just blow drying your hair.  Of course use what you'd normally use if you'd flatiron; deep condition, heat protectant (pay extra attention to your ends even use an oil, plain old grease or Crisco on them).

You don't even have to blow dry 100% dry - try 75-80%.  Should be enough to cut down on those SSKs while keeping your hair stretched out and a bit straighter/smoother than by airdrying alone.

Sorry for getting into your thoughts


----------



## Aviah

I can never just enjoy braids. Spent so long doing them and a week later I miss my hair.  Ah well. 7 weeks to go...

Sent from my GT-I5700 using GT-I5700


----------



## jbwphoto1

To the lady I was walking behind in the hall here at work, that is not an unconstructed afro.  That's being too lazy to pick out the sides and back of your head!  erplexed


----------



## jbwphoto1

And I forgot to ask, can I get a show of hands of who has put their wig on in the car on the way to work in the morning?


----------



## halee_J

I think my relaxed ends are in need of a henna. Love the results, but its a time consuming process.


----------



## NJoy

hair4romheaven;15119577[B said:
			
		

> ]@[/B]*NJoy** wear it out around the house for the man for a few days. Gheez let him NJOY it. LMAO*
> 
> I miss my hair. It's been about a month since having it braided. I'm still wigging it. Trying to go for 6 more weeks.


 
hair4romheaven

Negative! I see he's gotten to you too. Traitors, I tell ya! Traitors in my midst.

I'm 40 wks post. It ain't going down like that. My hair is loc'g up at the thought of it. I've been relaxed or flat ironed every time he's seen my hair out. He ain't ready.  He can't HANDLE the truth!


----------



## -PYT

Welp, the straightened hair made it to two weeks.  I'm thinking of blow drying and doing a braidout.  I really don't think I'm good at doing plaits though.  

Anybody ever think of a new style to try and then spend hours watching youtube vids about said style before attempting?   yeah, I'm that person


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy  I thought he was supposed to be leaving. If you wear it out one good time I bet he won't ask again. Hell, he might help you put it up on a ponytail after


----------



## NJoy

Ms. Tiki said:


> @NJoy I thought he was supposed to be leaving. If you wear it out one good time I bet he won't ask again. Hell, he might help you put it up on a ponytail after


 
Ms. Tiki

Girl, he's been leaving forever and a day. The latest update is that he's leaving on Monday.  Apparently, you can't PAY a brotha to come up from under me.  But, we shall see. 

In the meantime, I just got out of an hour long shower trying to tame some tangles.  Um, no.  He can't handle this.   He can see my hair out in the Spring sometime around my next length check. lachen Meantime, he can check out our anniversary pics and call it a day.   Shooooot.  I'M not ready.

Did I mention an hour long shower? *sucks teeth* shoooooooooot....


----------



## LadyRaider

Lol. 
The thread where we talked about where our hair would be without LHCF sent me searching through the old photos/videos I took when I first started my hair journey. 

1. It's good to see those because for some reason I always think my hair was longer. But once I started to learn about healthy hair, I had bad ends cut and then crooked hair straightened out. So My hair was shorter than I realize... shorter than it was in the wretched photo I posted in the other thread.

2. I found a video of me head bopping to "Dangerous" by Akon with a gold heating cap on my head. Too funny!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy That poor man!!! I still say scare the hell out of him one good time. I can't imagine detangling for an hour.


----------



## hair4romheaven

NJoy said:


> @hair4romheaven
> 
> *Negative! I see he's gotten to you too. Traitors, I tell ya! Traitors in my midst.*
> 
> I'm 40 wks post. It ain't going down like that. My hair is loc'g up at the thought of it. I've been relaxed or flat ironed every time he's seen my hair out. He ain't ready.  He can't HANDLE the truth!


 
LMAO!!!! I died laughing. I guess he will enjoy it once yo get a touch up. I know you will miss him when he travels but will be so happy to apply your other oils in peace!!


----------



## Kerryann

oh lord January is not even up yet and im just about tired of oiling already smdh


----------



## NJoy

Ms. Tiki said:


> @NJoy That poor man!!! I still say scare the hell out of him one good time. I can't imagine detangling for an hour.


 
@Ms. Tiki

I did scare him good one time. I was in the middle of a MAJOR detangling nightmare, somewhere around 37 wks post at the beginning of this year. I might've been speaking in tongues. I don't even know. All I know is he was ready to run out and get me a perm like I was a woman in labor. 

I repeat. He. ain't. ready. 




hair4romheaven said:


> LMAO!!!! I died laughing. I guess he will enjoy it once yo get a touch up. I know you will miss him when he travels but will be so happy to apply your other oils in peace!!


 
hair4romheaven

See what I'm sayin? I hate to rush him out but wow, babe! You still here?  There's gonna be some serious concoctions and rituals going on up in here. I'm off schedule and have to catch up. Shooot. You might mess around and catch me doing a Hopi Hair Dance.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

OMG! That is toooo funny!


----------



## Embyra

hmmmm hair feels a lil dry with that aloefix in it but nothing major.

I have my cleanser and styler i need to fix another deep conditioner besides my usual mix


----------



## pookaloo83

Moisturizers my scalp and yarn braids. Gonna try to keep them in till the end of February. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## choctaw

yum ... just oiled my scalp with Olde Jamaican Black Castor Oil pomade ...  grease


----------



## hair4romheaven

NJoy lol!!!. Not the dancing baby gif. Hilarious!!! 

Sent from my PC36100


----------



## Aggie

LynnieB said:


> You don't have to straighten  Try just blow drying your hair. Of course use what you'd normally use if you'd flatiron; deep condition, heat protectant (pay extra attention to your ends even use an oil, plain old grease or Crisco on them).
> 
> You don't even have to blow dry 100% dry - try 75-80%. Should be enough to cut down on those SSKs while keeping your hair stretched out and a bit straighter/smoother than by airdrying alone.
> 
> Sorry for getting into your thoughts


 
Wow, unbelievable! I was just searching on amazon and folica.com for an ionic/tourmaline blow dryer, checked my email notifications and here you are with the very thing that was on my mind. You could get into my thoughts anytime. You were on point today. 

I actually have a great thermal protector already - Keracare thermal protector. Thanks for the helpful suggestions. I will be giving those a whirl.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Le Sigh...could I finally be experiencing hair forum burnout?


----------



## jbwphoto1

melissa-bee said:


> I want to henna my hair but I have no gloves.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


 

FYI...I get my gloves from Target or Family Dollar.  They always have big boxes of at least 50 gloves for cheap.


----------



## NJoy

Spent the past 3 hrs thoroughly detangling and moisturizing my hair.  (This after an hour in the shower earlier).  I used up the last of my creamy leave ins and a ton of Crisco.  My hair looks and feels great!  Time well spent.


----------



## Embyra

My SAA and wheatgerm oil came today

I just checked a website as they didnt have the syntonics stuff i wanted to try last year they now do and yes i bought some

Syntonics Shea-Coconut Light Moisturizing Creme
Syntonics Edge Define Hairline Smoother


----------



## ChasingBliss

One drawback about my precious organic hemp oil...the smell. I'm here at work like wtf. I am going to find a fragrant oil to mix it with. I absolutely cannot stop using it. It has way too many benefits...


----------



## winona

Shrinkage is a crazy.  My hair is a 1/2in past APL and it shrinks to less than SL:/


----------



## Lissa0821

Never really had a specific hair goal, but now that I am back to shoulder length I think it is time to set a goal.  Full APL it is for me, with my fine hair it is a ongoing fight to have hair that has fullness to the ends.  I think the way to go for me is a blunt cut only, no more layers ever again.


----------



## NJoy

Hmmmm.... It's been awhile since I've received a package in the mail.  Time to do some online shopping.  I wonder what I should get....


----------



## LynnieB

Aggie said:


> Wow, unbelievable! I was just searching on amazon and folica.com for an ionic/tourmaline blow dryer, checked my email notifications and here you are with the very thing that was on my mind. You could get into my thoughts anytime. You were on point today.
> 
> I actually have a great thermal protector already - Keracare thermal protector. Thanks for the helpful suggestions. I will be giving those a whirl.



Cool!!  Please let me know how it works out for you.  I think you'll get way less this way.

I remember when I wore puffs and other loose styles = SSK city than began doing twist/braid outs on wet/damp hair and oiling my ends really well and found this cut them down a bunch but using a blow dryer cut them down to close to 0.

Just remember to keep up your conditioning and heat protection, don't blow dry soaking wet hair or use the hellfire high heat setting and try to dry only 75-80%, see how it goes then go up from there if you need to.  

HHG and enjoy your hair!!


----------



## Embyra

eeerrrr you havent seen your hair since 2009 and insist on giving advice?? who even knows if you have hair??


----------



## ChasingBliss

Really dumb question....

What does ssk mean? Thanks anyone.


----------



## HauteHippie

ChasingBliss said:


> Really dumb question....
> 
> What does ssk mean? Thanks anyone.



ChasingBliss 
Single strand knot

Like when a single strand knots around itself. Sometimes a group will clump together. It's such a tiny knot, there's no way to get rid of it.


----------



## chelseatiara

IM SO PISSED AT MYSELF!!!!!  I saw my old hair dresser today and I thought he just wanted to touch my hair (I big chopped) No he PULLED it REPEATEDLY trying to stretch out my curls and make them stand up talking bout "you supposed to look wild" no you idiot im supposed to look like me! like i groomed myself! It was still wet from me cowashing it this morning so him pulling it made it frizz out and on top of that my scalp STILL hurts like hell :/ I could just kick myself


----------



## YasashiiSekai

Why has my hair been so freaking dry lately?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

My poor hair feels neglected. I have a test on Thurs and the only thing I managed to do is pre-poo, poo, and a quick con in the shower. I wanted to steam tonight but it didn't happen


----------



## NJoy

chelseatiara said:


> IM SO PISSED AT MYSELF!!!!!  I saw my old hair dresser today and I thought he just wanted to touch my hair (I big chopped) No he PULLED it REPEATEDLY trying to stretch out my curls and make them stand up talking bout "you supposed to look wild" no you idiot im supposed to look like me! like i groomed myself! It was still wet from me cowashing it this morning so him pulling it made it frizz out and on top of that my scalp STILL hurts like hell :/ I could just kick myself



Kick yourself?  Girl, you should've kicked your old stylist and kept on moving.

chelseatiara


----------



## fairyhairy

I need to find a stylist like yesterday


----------



## Aggie

LynnieB said:


> Cool!! Please let me know how it works out for you. I think you'll get way less this way.
> 
> I remember when I wore puffs and other loose styles = SSK city than began doing twist/braid outs on wet/damp hair and oiling my ends really well and found this cut them down a bunch but using a blow dryer cut them down to close to 0.
> 
> Just remember to keep up your conditioning and heat protection, don't blow dry soaking wet hair or use the hellfire high heat setting and try to dry only 75-80%, see how it goes then go up from there if you need to.
> 
> HHG and enjoy your hair!!


 
Thanks love. I will definitely be getting a better blow dryer now. I have one, but it is not ionic or tourmaline and that is the dryer I want to use for my hair moving forward.


----------



## Aggie

I need to DC today but I am feeling sooooooooooo lazy.....like I need the hands of someone else who knows what she's doing, taking care of my hair, just until it grows out to a length I can handle on my own again.

Okay, I'll DC on dry hair and slap a plastic cap on under my wigs for today. I gatta do something with it and this is better than doing nothing at all.


----------



## Embyra

Cant wait till the rest of my stuff gets here i would like to commence the mixing!


----------



## Evolving78

my hair needs to be neglected.  i can't keep my freakin hands out of it.  i cowashed and dc'ed yesterday.  i let it airdry and it was a dry hot mess on the top and still damp at the bottom.  i can't airdry for nothing.  it doesn't do my hair any good.  i had too much going on to rollerset my hair, so that knocked my off of my schedule.  since i am going to a meet up this Saturday, i will have to do my hair again.  i wish i could set my hair and it still looks good by the weekend.  i know that won't happened. with my hair being at the length, hairstyles don't last long on me.  three days tops. i wish i could find a style wear i could wash my hair and not have to manipulate too much.  i wonder if i can use flexi rods at night to preserve my hair.



Ms. Tiki said:


> My poor hair feels neglected. I have a test on Thurs and the only thing I managed to do is pre-poo, poo, and a quick con in the shower. I wanted to steam tonight but it didn't happen


----------



## Aggie

Okay cornrows with braid extension hair under a wig is next on my agenda for next month. I just decided that because it would be perfect for the C&G. HYH, and Wig challenges.


----------



## Aggie

ooops, double post...delete..............


----------



## Evolving78

would someone come over and roller set my hair?


----------



## GoodMernin

For 2012, I am aiming for 6 mo' inches of hair.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

When I had my hair straight I put it up in a high ponytail. It looked so fake I took it down and just wore it loose. The next time I straighten I'm going to wear my pony out somewhere no matter how fake it looks, lol.


----------



## winona

I do not want to detangle my hair tomorrow and I am not going to.  I don't care if its Friday/hair day.  I will get home to late so this week it will be Saturday/hair day

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

i think i will wait to dust my ends, since i just did it a couple of weeks ago.  i will wait until touch up time.  i think i am not going to stretch any longer than 8 weeks this time around.  if i can get my hair bone straight, then i know i will be about to make it to 10-12 weeks next time, or i might just increase a week.

i thought about going to the salon to get a touchup, but i want my hair to be a certain length and health before i go.  i think i might check out my cousin or one of my friends, just so they can see how i grew my hair out on my own with my methods.


----------



## Evolving78

a lot of length check videos suck on YT, since a lot these chicks do way too much leaning.


----------



## Melaninme

Wash day is fast approaching and I'm not sure if I want to twist or braid my hair.  I don't like box braids on me that much, but they hold up better than my twists when I work out.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

FoxxyLocs said:


> When I had my hair straight I put it up in a high ponytail. It looked so fake I took it down and just wore it loose. The next time I straighten I'm going to wear my pony out somewhere no matter how fake it looks, lol.


 
FoxxyLocs

I started using a really, really skinny elastic for my ponytail. A fake ponytail would have to be hidden by a fat scrunchie or something and would show a sudden increase in fullness, unlike real hair. You can wear it half up/half down, with an obvious part across the back, too. 

Of course, if someone thinks BW can't have long hair, they'll just figure your weave game is tight


----------



## Embyra

My coconut oil castor oil chocolate vanilla and honey fragrant oils are here!


Just need to get my white labcoat from the cleaners and the mixing shall commence!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Allergic to my Sew-In.  Next Up: Crochet


----------



## ChasingBliss

I have been using Mill Creek Biotin Condition for the past two or three condition washes with some organic honey mixed in--(mornings after sulfur/Ghe treatment). I like how this conditioner immediately makes my hair thicker and feel stronger. This is really good stuff. Wow.


----------



## Embyra

This coconut oil has no fragrance its not fractionated eitherill go back to my usual brand after its done


----------



## Tamster

This wig has made me terribly lazy. idk how i found time to do my hair every few days before this! lol. let me not slack toooo much tho


----------



## JFemme

ChasingBliss said:


> I have been using Mill Creek Biotin Condition for the past two or three condition washes with some organic honey mixed in--(mornings after sulfer/Ghe treatment). I like how this conditioner immediately makes my hair thicker and feel stronger. This is really good stuff. Wow.



I lub this duo, shampoo & conditioner..

Is that a new pic Ms. Bliss..

Imma have to ferret one out now... if only I can figure out how to do so on my ipad... lawd..


----------



## LynnieB

It has been 6 years since I put a relaxer in my hair.  It's hard to believe that the time has flown by so fast.  

I don't miss touchup days.  I don't miss the transitioning stage; don't miss those first few days/weeks of shock as a new natural nor all the initial experimental stages of learning my natural hair but it all was a necessary part of the journey.

I'm also happy that I've inspired my daughter to BC and learn something new about herself.  Of course I hope she remains natural but it's totally her decision.  

I still have absolutely no regrets on my decision.  I am both happy and content.


----------



## ChasingBliss

JFemme said:


> I lub this duo, shampoo & conditioner..
> 
> Is that a new pic Ms. Bliss..
> 
> Imma have to ferret one out now... if only I can figure out how to do so on my ipad... lawd..


 
I'm gonna have to try the shampoo too. 

ha ha I took that pic back in November 2011. I really dont like just being a screen name but at the same time I dont want to show my face. So I found a nice lil balance. 

Yes, join me and go and ferret one out


----------



## lamaria211

i want to sraighten my hair soooo bad but im scared. i have not worn my hair out in almost 2 years


----------



## Aireen

Haven't been in this thread for a minute. I remember I used to have to post in here like EVERYDAY. Anyway, I trimmed my hair recently, no more extreme V and I'm MBL again. I'm gonna overnight pre-poo cause these products need using up before they start expiring. Happy hair growing, y'all.


----------



## Arian

My hair has taken a backseat lately.  So much going on in my life that I can't even focus on my hair.  Plus, I have been so mentally drained and exhausted that my hair is the last thing I want to fool with these days.  

However, I think I am going to give a quick co-wash tonight, but I'm not going to make the mistake of doing so if I realize I'm too tired.  Because if that happens, I will probably not be gentle as I will be impatient and eager for it to dry.


----------



## smwrigh3

my hair different. I dont know if it because I blow dried it before I got it braided in Nov and Dec. or maybe because I used my demen more often. but my hair is way more managtable but there's no damage. I dont know.


----------



## curlcomplexity

I'm only 4 months into my transition and I'm itchin to chop some more lol....maybe not

2 weeks ago, I went ahead and chopped more off of the nape of my neck.  You never realize how much hair you have on your head until you see it in your hands 

I wish I could just fast forward 4 more months so I can see more of my natural texture.


----------



## NikkiGirl

I just cut my hair about three weeks ago, and it is already growing so much! I am so EXCITED. I just decided to pull a few strands down and see and it is to the bottom of my bra strap instead of being to the top like it was three weeks ago. I don't want to jinx myself, but my natural hair is thriving!  I am too excited for words!


----------



## FoxxyLocs

sipp100 said:


> @FoxxyLocs
> 
> I started using a really, really skinny elastic for my ponytail. A fake ponytail would have to be hidden by a fat scrunchie or something and would show a sudden increase in fullness, unlike real hair. You can wear it half up/half down, with an obvious part across the back, too.
> 
> Of course, if someone thinks BW can't have long hair, they'll just figure your weave game is tight



I do use the skinny elastics. I hate scrunchies. I'm not so much worried about proving to people that it's real, it's just that I've always thought those long ponytails looked so ridiculous, so now I feel like people are looking at me like  when I wear my hair like that. I'm going to get over it though b/c I like my hair up and off of my face.

I kind of feel the same way when I wear my hair down (when it's straight). It does look like a weave (to me) and I do feel like people are looking at me like "girl you ain't foolin nobody" 

Of course it could all be in my head


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

I'm finally ordering my hair steamer tomorrow after I get off work!!


----------



## Raspberry

I didn't expect to laugh all hard at that hair vid.. now I feel bad.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Got my Darcy's botanicals order... <3. Now I want to wash my hair 

Finally got all the relaxed ends off from the back of my hair. I'm officially 100% natural!!! :dance: 

And I found my hair twin.. This has been a big day hair wise


----------



## Embyra

Raspberry said:


> I didn't expect to laugh all hard at that hair vid.. now I feel bad.



Raspberry I want to laugh too....


----------



## Embyra

My syntonics is here Im glad i bought all these products this month as next month will a looooong month money wise for me i will need something to play with


----------



## HoneyA

I can't believe it's basically six months already. By December 2012 I'll be halfway through my transition.


----------



## Raspberry

Embrya turn on your pms..


----------



## Embyra

Raspberry Its not off ill be waiting....


----------



## youwillrise

Welp...I decided to flat iron my hair tomorrow.  I'm nervous...my flat ironing jobs don't usually turn out well, but we'll see how it goes.  Heat on my head is a rarity...so much so that I attempted to sell my flat iron at one point with no success.  I wanted a change for a minute or two, so I decided to give heat straightening another whirl.  Doing an overnight dc in preparation right now.  Ah...ill start mid morning and take my time../be patient...maybe it'll turn out okay.


----------



## hannan

No matter what I do, twists will look scalpy on me. I need to realize this. 

I lightly blew out my hair last weekend and put it in twists a la empressri. It lasted pretty well the whole week but I detangled my hair last night. Finally got nice big hair that way.


----------



## MissMyssie

Deep conditioning my hair and browsing the forum... *hums to herself*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im tiring of wigs but can't seem to do anything else.I want to be extra cute this coming week since it is my last week at my job..I got my wig in the sink soaking so hopefully that will give it some life..I will never do a number 2 again it looks so dead on me..number 1 is my baby for now on..

I want to start wearing my real hair to work at times at the new job.I may do a test run with a flat iron when I take off week after next just to see if it will stay straight and how long it is and if I will feel too self-conscious with the length..I need to find someone in my area that does really good sew in's so I can have another option but then I know it will be more expensive due to labor and parts..


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

My hair feels so strange.
Like wires. erplexed


----------



## choctaw

mixed some glycerine with Crisco for my hair and used it on my skin instead ... nice


----------



## missjones

I think I might know why my scalp has been so itchy lately. I've been using sm curl enhancing smoothie and ecostyler gel. Both have glycerin


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Can one go from shoulder to bra strap in one year?  i really think i'm on my way.  I think this no heat thing is really showing me some great retention!!


----------



## NJoy

Wore a curly bsl wig tonight and wondering why I'm growing to super lengths again? erplexed


----------



## Evolving78

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> [/b]Can one go from shoulder to bra strap in one year[/b]?  i really think i'm on my way.  I think this no heat thing is really showing me some great retention!!



i am praying on that!

oh i got that hair bone-straight!  sitting here with neutralizer on.  i guess i will rinse it out in a few more minutes and wash one more time.  i will be rolling my hair tonight even though it is almost 1am.  i don't care.  the kids are gone, so i can sleep in late!


----------



## Lissa0821

I am going from washing twice a week to once a week, so far so good.  My hair will get limp towards the end of the week.  So far I have been protective styling, giving myself scalp massages and baggying my ends every other day.


----------



## Evolving78

^^^ my hair gets limp after a few days.  that's why i wash twice a week.


----------



## Evolving78

i got a major problem with someone doing a YT video, wearing a wig, giving a product review....


----------



## knjsavy

I have graduated from the pig tail to the small bunny poof  - I am moving up the animal tail chain - look out donkey tail I got you in my sights


----------



## knjsavy

:assimilat:assimilat

I have graduated from the pig tail to the small bunny poof  - I am moving up the animal tail chain - look out donkey tail I got you in my sights


----------



## HauteHippie

Realizing that I suffer from the opposite of hair anorexia. Like, hair delusions of grandeur, while looking at inbreeding hair colors. Ummm... my hair ain't that long.


----------



## Embyra

greenandchic mentioned the blue eco and i found it today in my local they even had pink and white which i didnt see before


----------



## Melaninme

Wash day...took two hours to set my hair in twists.  My hands look like raisins.erplexed


----------



## winona

I am so crying inside my local Ulta no longer carries nioxin thermal bliss 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BreeNique

My hair is just fine, i suppose. I'd like to treat myself to a GOOD wash and perhaps a trim, from a stylist who comes highly recommended by a friend. I'm DONE with my usual salon spots, they're not doing much for me. 

I had my mind set on flat-ironing my hair today. I plugged up the irons, started sectioning off pieces of hair, and began on one area in the back. Then I was like "naaaaaah, not for me" and unplugged the irons, wrapped them back up, and tucked them away in my drawer. bun-it-up for another day!!! Not interested in flat-ironing my hair right now. Just working on keeping it healthy and clean.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

It my usual wash day and I don't feel like doing anything to my hair. *sigh*


----------



## BreeNique

Sooooooooooo tempted to get a sew-in. Like, incredibly tempted. A friend's mom does them, and I'm sure she'd do it for less. Anyway, I'm playing with the idea. Gonna research it some more, and see this new stylist (hopefully by/ around the end of February), see what he says/ suggests, and if the cards play out, I could be sew-in bound!


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Did a protein treatment yesterday. Tonight I'm DCing with AOHSR + AVG + argan oil + safflower oil + grapeseed oil + raw honey. The raw honey is new from the magic ingredient thread. I love the consistency of my DC after adding it. Can't wait to see my results tomorrow.


----------



## Beany

I think I was a bit heavy handed with the crisco


----------



## Lissa0821

I did a rollerset last night and I definitely put too much product on my hair. It is flat and lifeless when I took down my wrap today. Oh well I will try again in a couple of days.


----------



## Embyra

Cutting out sulphate free shampoos and using tresemme naturals my hair has NEVER looked better im so pleased 

I just looked in the mirror at my hair and smiled


----------



## Embyra

I now also time myself yes anal i know but i noticed for the last couple months that rinsing my hair thoroughly for 5-6 minutes per side before any cleanser even touches my hair is working out great for my low porosity hair


----------



## NJoy

It is ON like Donkey Kong up in here. Hubby has finally left town for work so it's HAIR TIME!!!! The concoctions, the steaming, the henna. Oh my!

for the next 2-3 months, I'll basically have 5 days a week to look like, smell like, buy or do whatever I choose. hehehehehe :reddancer: It. is. ON!!!!


----------



## Arian

I have a simple hair regimen that I like now!  Co-Wash whenever I feel like it and poo whenever I feel like it, lol.  

No, but seriously, I will co-wash weekly (sometimes twice when needed) with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner.  Poo and DC once monthly with AO GPB.  When I poo, I will do a pre-poo with oil and will apply my shampoo (diluted) with an applicator bottle in sections to the scalp only.  I think this will greatly reduce tangling.  I think that I get the most single strand knots during poo time.  Using a dime sized amount of TJ's Nourish Spa as a leave in hasn't hurt either.  I then seal that with QOAHC and apply flaxseed gel to either twist my hair or wear it in its curly state.  

Simple and to the point--my goal!


----------



## MochaRose

Sunday afternoons = Spa Day for me. I take a long lazy bath, do the nails, do the facial, sip me a lil' wine while I wash and deep condition the hair and then I'ma just sit back and wait for my bangs to finish growing out.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy said:


> It is ON like Donkey Kong up in here. Hubby has finally left town for work so it's HAIR TIME!!!! The concoctions, the steaming, the henna. Oh my!
> 
> for the next 2-3 months, I'll basically have 5 days a week to look like, smell like, buy or do whatever I choose. hehehehehe :reddancer: It. is. ON!!!!




Heeeeyyyy! I'm happy for you. You finally get your hair on!


----------



## smwrigh3

so over my hair right now... my wig is coming back in a week!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

No washing my head until Im well 100 percent..Just can't take the risk..I think for now on I will wash my hair up in the day as I think this why I got sick this week by going to bed with damp hair..


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Just got back from Subway where the young man making my sandwhich says "you and your daughter have beautiful hair".  He was hispanic.  I was pleased to have someone else compliment our hair, especially my daughter's.  Though i tell her regularly i want her to understand that just because our hair isn't the norm (read:straight) it is just as beautiful, not inferior in the least.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I'm thinking about my next hair style, I'm getting very lazy with my full head of weave, I'm thinking about Kinky Twists next....im sure I can do them myself, but like I said, I am LAZY.


----------



## Rocky91

bout to wash, DC, and set my hair. maybe a braid n curl or something. i need a "cutesy" hairstyle for my audition tomorrow!


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing

I need to put a bonnet on my hair at the very least.  I'm tired, though. lol. Meh. Tomorrow is wash day. Lemme get up and find this bonnet. I'm trying to retain all six inches I'll get this year. lol.


----------



## Vashti

I'm going to start buying most of my vitamins at Walmart. Even the run-of-the-mill store brand at Whole Foods is getting too expensive.


----------



## AryaStarr258

My mom is showing signs of turning into one of those extremist "natural sistahs". Lawd, help me...


----------



## choctaw

Oiled my edges and ends with mix of Crisco and vegetable glycerin and covered with plastic cap. Shrinkage was off the chain. I sprayed hair with distilled water, smoothed through with fingers and applied my henna gloss. Very few shed hairs, smooth application. Covered henna head with a plastic cap and put turbie twist over plastic cap.


----------



## Fab79

I felt that i had been scraping APL (stretched) for the longest time, but when I looked at some pics from when i started, I see that I have come far, a couple inches from BSL (stretched), I think I need to take pictures more regulalry and actually have a proper journey to look back on, cos once MBL is here its here


----------



## IMFOCSD

Sigh...i am so torn..one minute i want to continue my transition to natural and the next minute i wanna relax smh...just hrs ago i was on the relax it side....i washed my hair and my curls are so cute so now I'm on the keep transitioning side...i can already tell my hair type. My edges are tightly curled/coiled and everywhere else are little tight spiral curls..very pretty..I'm so confused lol..


----------



## mostamaziing

Im really feelin my hair this morning for some reason


----------



## Evolving78

hair is in a bun today.  i'm not going to mess with it until tonight when it is time to moisturize.  i am going to stick to my reggie.  these layers are killin me.  roller sets are my friend.  i can't wait to be able to one day, cowash my hair and throw it in a bun with no problems.


----------



## itismehmmkay

So imma wash my hair tonight; its lookin so stank :/


----------



## jbwphoto1

Vashti said:


> I'm going to start buying most of my vitamins at Walmart. Even the run-of-the-mill store brand at Whole Foods is getting too expensive.


 
When I was first put on Vitamin D, the nurse practioner wrote me a prescription.  When the prescription expired and I had my next appointment, the doctor told me to go to Walmart since it was so much cheaper. 

I normally buy from CVS, Rite-Aid or Walgreen's when they have buy one, get one free like this week.


----------



## Meritamen

My hair felt dry this morning since I haven't been moisturizing it like I should. So I wet my ends with water and a little conditioner topped off with some coconut oil. I have the ends of my hair wrapped up in a shower cap to bag for the day hidden under my beanie. Won't be able to wash it until at least Thursday.


----------



## samanthathebrave

Where can I buy a steamer? How much do they cost?


----------



## nerdography

Well, it looks like I'm going to be transitioning again. While my natural hair was getting my nerves and I relaxed her. Now I miss the old her


----------



## HanaKuroi

Wring thread


----------



## PPGbubbles

I have officially given up on twist outs with individual twists.

Flat twists are the only way to go for me :/


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

People asked to touch my hair (they were friends, so it was cool), and couldn't stop telling me how soft it felt!  Yay!  My first "Can I touch yo natural hair" moment!


----------



## Arian

Going to schedule a mid-week co-wash this tonight...think I have some SSKs left over from my disastrous wash day last week...


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I said I was going to transition but now that might go out of the window. I'm 6 weeks post and my NG is thicker than it was at 4mths.


----------



## missjones

I think I'm going to throw my old KeraCare stuff away. There's not a lot left in the bottles and they expire this year. I don't know what I'm going to do with some of the other products I have that I don't want. Too much left to throw away.


----------



## CurliDiva

The "easier way" thread makes me sad:/ It may not be a popular opinion, but I think there are many black women who feel that their natural hair is too much work.


----------



## Ogoma

Ms. Tiki said:


> I said I was going to transition but now that might go out of the window. I'm 6 weeks post and my NG is thicker than it was at 4mths.



Ms. Tiki
Do you have any thoughts on why your hair is thicker this time around?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Ogoma I've been doing some diff things to increase my growth. The biggest thing is the fact that I've been doing scalp massages daily, sometime multiple time daily.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know it won't help but I wish my hair would look like something nice naturally.It looks like crap.I wash,dc,prepoo,oil,everything that is in the sisterhood manual and it still just look like crap.Relaxing def will be in the future.I'm not making a statement anymore bc I wear wigs 99 percent of the time anyway.Might as well be able to wear my own hair without all the extra straight.

My hair does feel sorta ok since I haven't moisturized it alot lately since I have been sick I didn't want my head wet..maybe next weekend it will get  a good wash.


----------



## Embyra

meh these woe is me and my type 4 hair relax it already


----------



## -PYT

GoddessMaker Do you try any natural styles?


----------



## chelseatiara

I got so many hair compliments today and am now referred to as "Curls, Curly Top, Broccoli head etc."  I'm loving it


----------



## SmilingElephant

I just wanna wake up and be waist length in the morning!


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I honestly think that I had an unrealistic idea of what it meant to go natural and be natural. Before I transitied my relaxed hair was actually pretty healthy and was a few inches from BSL. I felt inspired by all of the women who decided to let go of their straight tresses and embrace their natural kinks,curls, and coils and took the initiative to do the same. Now that it I have BC'd and am currently 15 months post from my last relaxer I am kind of bored with my hair.


I thought that I would possibly get more enjoyment out of being natural and would love it more than being relaxed, but my experience thus far has been a little indifferent. I love my hair now just like I loved it then, and I do not see one preference greater than the other regardless of the hair "trends" going on. 

Maybe I'm just bored with hair all together at the moment? idk.erplexed


----------



## Sade'

Extensions Plus just came out with a Bollywood Line of Remy hair...don't think I will be the guinea pig....


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I had a lady make a stupid *** comment about my hair, then turn around and make a stupid *** comment about my body/shape, trying to elevate herself over me/embarrass me.

I'm not one for the, 'People keep asking if I'm mixed!!!' threads, and I'll be damned if someone accuses me of that, so I'll leave the details out. But honestly, sometimes dealing with other black women and hair can be so............ draining. Draining.


----------



## NJoy

Detangling time.  *sigh*  Ok, so now I know braids are not enough.  It's time to start banding.


----------



## smwrigh3

yesterday my hair was so big and today its so small... I love my natural hair! lol


----------



## Simply_elle

Sad that a great co-was session can really perk up your day...


----------



## Arian

Had a good time with my hair this morning!  I DC'd on dry, dirty arse hair last night  with AO GBP...

Woke up this morning and did my standard co-wash with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa!  Cut the detangling time down to ZERO!  I was impressed.  Maybe there is something to this Dcing on dry hair thing... hmmm... but seriously, my hair wasn't THAT dirty...in fact, I had just washed it on Saturday.  So it was still pretty darn clean...

On another note, coming to terms with the fact that my hair simply likes to get its products and dry on its own w/o help from twists or braids.  Twists, although they lead to a bomb a$$ twist out, just leave me with more SSKs than I want to deal with.  When I let my hair dry and do its thing, it grows w/o all that stuff.  I'm going to listen to my hair!


----------



## Embyra

Nothing like a slick bun when you haven't done them in ages


----------



## NJoy

*Sigh* I always get to the last section to be detangled and just give up. Part 2 later. 

The line of demarcation is giving up my hair like a cheap trick.


----------



## Embyra

^^^cheap trick


----------



## Embyra

Uhhhh I said last month I wasn't going to buy anything else so why am I looking up oils smh ....technically those oils I bought were poor quality sooooo that means I'm not really buying this month it's really last months goods.....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lux10023

purchased some pre-natals because one of the twins on bad girls club siad she used it to grow her hair and they showed a befor and after and i was sold lolol
mind you its mentioned on here eerrrday but it took that b4 and after...


----------



## NJoy

Embyra said:


> Uhhhh I said last month I wasn't going to buy anything else so why am I looking up oils smh ....technically those oils I bought were poor quality sooooo that means I'm not really buying this month it's really last months goods.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
..


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Need to DC but I have nothing to use.  Maybe I will run to Sally's, I need moisture!!


----------



## Embyra

Smh I got some essential oils ....let's move on shall we


----------



## smwrigh3

Getting my hair braided tomorrow. Which means I am watching my hair tonight. I wonder why it is that every time I do my hair I HAVE to watch youtube videos, like I dont know what I doing! lol


----------



## AryaStarr258

I had my first "My hair actually feels LONG" moment last night. Maybe this hairnorexia thing is finally coming to an end?


----------



## Charlie555

So I gave myself a bad trim on a day I shouldn't have picked up the scissors.  I later told my aunt and she says, "well you know what you have to do right. Go to a stylist and let them clean it up for you."
On the inside I said, *"HAHAHAHAHA that's what I AIN'T gon' do!!!!"*

I replied out loud, "no auntie I am going to slap on a half wig and keep it moving until spring.  It will be even by then."


----------



## jillybean2012

Trying to decide on a new relaxer. One that gives bone straight results and conditions hair. Lye based and will not have my hair reverting 4 weeks post relaxer.  Any suggestions?


----------



## divachyk

jillybean2012 said:
			
		

> Trying to decide on a new relaxer. One that gives bone straight results and conditions hair. Lye based and will not have my hair reverting 4 weeks post relaxer.  Any suggestions?


jillybean2012 
Design Essentials Regular


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Can't wait for my hair product haul to arrive.....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Sigh its 7:41 and i havent slept yet its -1°c and my radiator just refuses to work  let me go watch some hair vids


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I can't wait to go to Sally's tomorrow. I don't know what I'm getting yet but I know it will be good.


----------



## winona

Dang you Sally's for sending my birthday coupon.  Now I just have to look even though I know I have no business going in there.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I want to try a twist out on blowdried hair. No real rhyme or reason, just to see what it looks like.

Last night I wasn't trying to "do" my hair, just twist it up after cowashing so I could pin it up today, because I'm working out tonight and didn't feel the need to have a "fly" hair style, just to sweat it out. Anywho. I did about 6 flat twists in the front, and grabbed about 6 random sections in the back and twisted. Went to sleep, sat under Pibbsy this morning to finish drying.. and my hair looks dang near perfect. I wasn't even TRYING, but it fell perfectly, looks shiny and stretched.. crazy. I didn't even pin it up, just wearing it out.

I want long hair, I'm ready to do styles and have length and whatnot. But I'm not obsessed or willing to do the "most" to get length. I take MSM and Biotin daily, but I started taking MSM for my joints/skin, and biotin for my nails to grow. Any extra hair growth will be awesome but I'm not expecting it. I'm more focused on retaining what I do grow, and keeping it majorly healthy.

I will never ever ever relax my hair again, for so many reasons. Especially after flat ironing on new years, my hair got freakin silky, swangy straight. There's no reason to relax. I wish I had stuck it out last time, cuz I'd be 2yrs post by now... but at the same time, I had to learn that relaxers just aren't for me. 

ramblings...


----------



## Arian

I am in  with my hair this week! It's softer and more moisturized than it's ever been since I became a color-treated natural! Natural products and co-washing are definitely my friends and will never steer my hair wrong. I'm giving away the last of my commercial products at the hair meetup this weekend!


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay Sally's...I see what you're doing sending me a 15% off coupon. I know you saw me in your store looking at a few new products I wanted to try. I'm onto you. DAMN YOU!!!


----------



## smwrigh3

Shopping for wigs at work... This what happens the last thirty mintues and you ready to go! I never washed my hair last night sooo it wont be getting braided... I'm sick and tired of doing my hair and I too lazy to wash and DC so I can get it braided... its a catch 22~ well not if I stop being lazy and just do it!


----------



## ChasingBliss

I hate that transition point in which you look at your length from the back and all you see is thick arse hair up top and thinned out relaxed ends at the bottom and you know the contrast makes the ends look worse but it just irks me so. NOW I understand why so many do a big chop earlier than planned. You really get sick of looking at those ugly relaxed strands (yes they do become ugly looking when compared to fresh new healthy well taken care of growth) *sigh*


----------



## Embyra

Just got a email notification my goods will be here in the morning!! :-D I'm soooo hoping these oils are better from this website

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I think I will wear my phony bun tomorrow for my last day at work..I just don't want to be bothered with my wig..I feel slightly sophisticated with a high bun anyway.


----------



## NYAmicas

So I tried the honey + cinnamon+ apple cider vinegar mixture in my hair tonight so I'll see how it turns out but that ACV BURNED!! I cant wait to wash this crap out.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Just got my shipping notice for my hairitige hydrations order. So love these products.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Finally made my first Kimmaytube leave-In concoction, lol. I' m so late on this...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NJoy

I seriously need to restock my stash but I just don't feel like running around to 50-11 places to get what I need, nor do I want to pay crazy shipping charges to order online. Meh, I guess I can hold out a few more days. Maybe I'll feel like it then. 

And with hubby traveling, I thought I'd be knee deep in hair care. Meh. I don't even feel like being bothered. I think I'll try that benign neglect on for size. But somehow, I think that's just permission to be hair lazy. *shrugs* I'll take it.


----------



## Aggie

I have one of my carts loaded with vitamins, essential oils, oils and conditioners - ready to purchase. I will wait another week or two before I actually do though because it's not urgent that I have them right now. 

My hair is coming in real fast after that last major big chop too and that excites me. Oh the wonder of prayer.


----------



## Melaninme

It's raining cats and dogs outside, I have no umbrella and I'm okay with this.  When I was relaxed, I dreaded the rain.  My curls would fall limp and frizz. I had to keep my head covered for fear of getting my hair wet.

 Now that I'm natural my curls soak up the moisture while I'm walking in the rain and my curls hold their form upon air drying.  Gotta love being natural!


----------



## Evolving78

i wonder can i use the Split Ender on airdried hair, or does my hair have to be bone straight?


----------



## BreeNique

About 3 inches up my hair shaft/ from the bottom, my hair seems to tangle incredibly easily...it's frustrating, and I wanna break out the Denman at times...I try to resist but still, it's frustrating. I dunno what makes that happen. I think I need a protein treratment fairly badly, the ack of my head feels kinda "mushy". Yep, a protien a bit heavier than ORS is in order.


----------



## missjones

I'm kinda loving this twist out with Qhemet's Heavy Cream. I have some of the hydrate and twist butter in from a couple of days ago. Don't know if that helped or not.


----------



## Rocky91

GoddessMaker said:


> I think I will wear my phony bun tomorrow for my last day at work..I just don't want to be bothered with my wig..I feel slightly sophisticated with a high bun anyway.



you and me both. i slicked my hurr up and slapped this kanekalon braiding hair on top of that and called it damn day.
my hair is tripping lately. i need to not see it for a while.


----------



## ToSelahWithLove

I started taking my kinky twists out during my prep period at work (aka when I dont have any students). My whole middle is done.... well... as much as I could without looking foolish in front of the students for the rest of the day. lol. 

Best part: now it's in a high pony bun, and one girl said: "Miss, I love how you did your hair today!" lmaoooooo


----------



## Tamrin

Bored with my hair I want to BC again. Its been 1.5 year since I BCed. I just bun it. Now I'm bored. I don't want to put heat in it.


----------



## Embyra

Last couple days i have been heavily oiling with coconut oil my hair is thanking me


----------



## Gemini350z

I failed my transition.  I attempted to relax my edges and leave out hair and failed


----------



## Lissa0821

I think I want to try Creme of Nature Argan oil line.  I didn't realize how inexpensive the products are.


----------



## TeeMartini

Lissa0821 said:
			
		

> I think I want to try Creme of Nature Argan oil line.  I didn't realize how inexpensive the products are.



You definitely should! I love their Argan oil moisturizing shampoo. It's one of my staples


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

Just saw Tabatha teaching some stylists on Tabatha Takes Over how to do the comb chase method.
I am thoroughly amused.


----------



## halee_J

A light blowdry makes a world of a difference.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Yaaaaay! Got my stand-up steamer yesterday, along with the rest of my hair supply haul  Soft, supple hair, here I come!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Avyn

I can't believe that its been 4 yrs since my bc and I'm barely apl. People who've been natural 2 yrs have hair that is longer than mine. I've been under a wig 75% of the time. What is going on?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Caught a chick weave checking my bun today. Guess she forgot the elevator is all mirrors. Boo Boo, I caught you!

I was inspired by @yaya24 bun in her siggy.


----------



## Charlie555

Ive been looking into getting sisterlocks but they are so freaking expensive to have started. And would require regular loctition visits for touch ups. 
Why does the most natural style cost the most? :-( I do understand how time consuming it is.


----------



## NJoy

Ms. Tiki said:


> Caught a chick weave checking my bun today. Guess she forgot the elevator is all mirrors. Boo Boo, I caught you!
> 
> I was inspired by @yaya24 bun in her siggy.
> 
> *Before ya'll say anything about the size, I resized in photobucket and it takes a bit for the system to adjust pics. *


 
Gorgeous, Dahling!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy Thanks!


----------



## Meritamen

I wripped out a lot of hair after my wash yesterday. It maybe time to put it in braids and just leave it alone. I decided to drop out of the hair-related challenges since it has fueled my obsession leading me to doubt. I will flat iron my hair next wash and get a much needed trim. I'll get to BSL and beyond when I get there.


----------



## Platinum

Trying to decide if I want to try crochet braids. I need a style that's quick, easy, and inexpensive.


----------



## choctaw

oil rinse followed with coconut oil applied to hair and scalp produced blinging double strand twists


----------



## Meritamen

I ended flat ironing my hair last night and wasn't all that impressed. Even with a press my hair still shrinks up to my shoulders. *sigh* Going to get a trim today and will probably make an appointment soon to get box braids and leave my hair alone for a while.


----------



## BrandNew

Thinking about locing my hair now...


----------



## AryaStarr258

I'm really trying to understand what's the big deal of Willow Smith cutting all her hair off. I just don't get it... hmm.


----------



## chelseatiara

AryaStarr258 said:


> I'm really trying to understand what's the big deal of Willow Smith cutting all her hair off. I just don't get it... hmm.



Me neither and i think she looks gorgeous!!! Funny how no one was worried about the child getting a relaxer on her hair but when she decides to cut it off and be natural like most of the little girls in Africa people have a cow.


----------



## Platinum

BrandNew said:
			
		

> Thinking about locing my hair now...



I'm thinking about doing the same. I just wish I had more length, I have crazy shrinkage.


----------



## UrbainChic

I'm truly loving my hair today. Its second day hair. Big, fluffy, yet with minimal frizz and cooperating curls. BUT I continue to be frustrated at how much shrinky my hair is. Even when i was a child and my hair stretched down towards my hips it all bunched up around my shoulders in a giant mass.
 I want my straight length and my curly volume. 

Someone tell me how to violate the laws of physics to do this. I guess I can try braid outs and twist outs but i truly prefer wash and gos and buns

**rant over* *

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Nix08

I asked dd what she plans on getting me for my bday, she said "a comb"


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Made some hair/body butter whips today to give away to friends and some body butter samples for coworkers...making butter whips is so fun to me 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I tried my first wash and go with Ecostyler gel yesterday and hated it. 
My results with Kinky Curly are far better.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Thinking come March I'm going to do some crochet braids and leave them in for 2 months..I so tempted to relax my hair now as I hate seeing myself after I wake up and I let my ponytail loose..I know by summer I will have to do something as I can't do Texas heat and wigs..


----------



## Aggie

Strengthening my hair again once a week should do my hair a world of good. Lord knows I had gotten so hair lazy last year I can't afford another setback. Okay time to wash out this protein treatment now. Off to the shower I go.


----------



## divachyk

Ms. Tiki - gorgeous!

Nix08 - dd know what's up and what to get you for a bday gift.


----------



## Charlie555

I visited my grandmother in the hospital and I told her to let the doctors and nurses get her back healthy, I would look after her hair and nails.
Those cotton pillow cases are the debil.


----------



## bunnie82

trimmed my hair today.....it was lonnnnng over due....


----------



## doll-baby

Looking back at my old photos from 2009, my hair was long (almost bras trap) ! I wonder what it would have looked like today if I would have just babied my ends instead of hacking them off because they were thin. Now I'm stuck at shoulder length


----------



## BostonMaria

My terminal length may be past waist length (not complaining) because my hair has been stuck here for a mighty long time. 

I think that I'm gonna cut my ends this month. It'll be a fresh start.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JFemme

I do whatever I want with my hair. 

Stay in your lane. Some women kill me with their fake concern, comments..


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I need to develop a reggie with the products I have.When it comes to wash day I wash with what makes my hair feel nice.I clarify whenever I think its been a minute.I dc with moisture types or I believe they are moisture focused conditioners..then I braid it up and that is that..I want nice full hair.I want my edges to be alot fuller.I have noticed since I have been using the Beemine sulfur stuff my hair hasn't been as itchy which is a good thing.My ends are nicer since I have been in a love affair with Crisco..Now if my length would show all the hard work and money spend I would be happy.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva

So, I decided to give the curly girl method a try tonight. I figured if my hair looked crazy, it wouldn't matter since I'm  wiggin' it till April. I Co-washed with Aussie Moist (big bottle on sale @ Walgreen for $5 and some change) and I used Shea Moisture Hols and shine Moisture spray and Silk Element Leave-in moisturizing cream (non CG product). My hair is very soft! 

SN: Is there a big difference between Aussie Moist and Aussie 3MM?

 2. I was PO'd at paying the same price for the Shea Moisture 8. oz hair spray that I did for the 12 oz custard. Walgreens' needs  to reduce the price a wee bit. JMO


----------



## Ms. Tiki

divachyk Thanks! BTW, no luck on finding the clips


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

Getting back on my hair game this year.....well, I hope I do. lol


----------



## melissa-bee

Gonna start back on the DE to give my hair a lil boosty boost.


----------



## KimPossibli

I bought a blow dryer (its been 6 yrs) and a mini flat iron

I guess I have plans:/


----------



## NJoy

I'll be 42 wks post texlax tomorrow and my ng is off da chizzain, but feels great! I can't stop playing in it. Today I'll be cutting another inch off my ends. I know I said I'll wait to see if the rest of my hair catches up with my "lead hairs" but, I have to remember that I'm also layered too so, trimming is likely necessary to get rid of the layering. In any case, I'm pretty excited about it just thinking about the full hemline I'll have at the end of the year.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I think once my hair gets to shoulder length straightened I will texlax it and continue to as it grows out.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

How in the hell can you call yourself a bss a asain bss without having big bobby pins I mean really..so sad..


----------



## Kurlee

wheat germ oil to seal is the bomb.com


----------



## Guitarhero

I saw a new product at Sally's and wonder what it's a dupe for...it's in the "curly" head ethnic section and costs like 14 bucks.  I know I've seen a YT with 3 bottles of product...with that 70's psychadelic logo on it...but I can't remember the name...or is it like KCCC? 

And I saw a dupe for Tangle-Teezer but it's like 1/2 the size of it...1/2 the price as well.  Also, a dupe for Denman...it's 6 bucks and twice the size of the original.  Silicone brush...I bought one.  I wanna wanna Chaka Khan!!!!


----------



## SVT

I'm doing better than I thought with wearing my hair flatironed most of the time. Pin curling helps keep heat usage to a minimum. No more ssk's! I love it!


----------



## winona

Dang my hair is really growing like a weed.  Hubby pulled it down for impromptu length check and it has grown 1 1/2 inches since the end of December


----------



## Aggie

NJoy, are you transitioning?

winona, congrats on the speedy hair growth. What are doing to get it to grow so fast now?

SVT, I think it's time to pull out my flat iron again to reduce ssk's as well because I don't have my ion/tourmaline blow dryer yet.


----------



## ms.blue

Strongly thinking about getting long small kinky twists when I'm in Ghana.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I need to keep my hands out of my hair. I know my daughters are tired of picture taking and hair pulling. I'm really trying to figure out when to officially claim MBL. My hair stretched is a the bottom of my 3 clasp bra. Unstretched its at the 2nd clasp. *sigh*


----------



## NJoy

Aggie said:


> @NJoy, are you transitioning?
> 
> @winona, congrats on the speedy hair growth. What are doing to get it to grow so fast now?
> 
> @SVT, I think it's time to pull out my flat iron again to reduce ssk's as well because I don't have my ion/tourmaline blow dryer yet.


 
Aggie

I think I am. Technically I'm stretching til 52 wks but, I don't see myself trying to relax and my last texlax didn't really help so... I suppose I'm in too deep to turn back now.  Once I get rid of these bonelaxed ends, I think things should be a bit easier.

Speaking of, I cut another inch tonight. That makes about 2 inches for this month. I'll keep doing an inch at a time 'til I have a nice, thick hemline.

Well, that's the plan for now.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy I need you to send those inches my way. LOL


----------



## NJoy

Ms. Tiki said:


> @NJoy I need you to send those inches my way. LOL


 
Ms. Tiki

Girl, you didn't want those skimpy ends. They needed to be trimmed. They weren't split or anything but, they sure were thin.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Dang! Guess I'll have to borrow hair elsewhere. lol


----------



## chelseatiara

I have been leaving the homestead with just moisturizer and oil on my hair and have received just the nicest compliments! Nice to know my curls and coils  dont have to be defined for them to be appreciated and Im sure the "touchers" appreciate the softness rather than the stiffness of the gel...I myself am enjoying little to no build-up


----------



## Lilmama1011

Because I'm not use to having breakage sometimes I have a major lash out when I see a little more hairs falling out. They say 100 hairs a day is fine but I be mad over losing ten, it's just not normal to me. I be wanting to cut it so bad, but when I have my good days I'm all cheesy


----------



## NJoy

Ugh.  I have an old high school friend in town who wants to get together this morning.  What to do with this hair?  And I don't think a wig is gonna cut it because that would be the first topic with jokes. If it were a female friend, no problem.  But dudes, especially old skool jokesters, don't get it. Ugh.


----------



## Fyne

ms.blue please make sure they dont make the twists too tight around your edges and nape if you get this done, I had this done a couple of years back and I'm still trying to grow out my edges.


----------



## sunnieb

Trimmed 1/2" off my ends last night without batting an eye.

I've come a long way baby! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Platinum

At home today, trying to decide whether to  get a sew-in or crochet braids.i really liked the tree braids I had a few months ago but I want something different this time.


----------



## Lissa0821

Protective styling is getting easier and easier each week. Thinking about cutting myself some bangs soon.


----------



## Melaninme

I've been working out this week and my twists are lookin a hot mess, but I don't want to remove them until this weekend (Date night with DH).


----------



## kandake

I can't wait until I get home so I wash my hair.


----------



## ms.blue

Fyne, I'm going to make sure that my edges are not done tightly.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Nonie

I am IN LOVE with the signature that sipp100 is currently sporting: that braid and _beeeeeeeeeeeautiful_ healthy-looking hair has my heart beating at a fast tempo, my head spinning, and my mouth leaking.  

That's all.


----------



## NYAmicas

Relaxing my hair tonight! Cant wait


----------



## ms.tatiana

i HATE my edges!!!!


----------



## winona

Aggie
Lots of exercise(at least 5X a week), balanced diet, basic regimen(1X dcing weekly and/or 1X CoWash weekly, moisturize, seal) multivitamin and Hairfinity vitamins

Trying not to stress about my hair


----------



## Aviah

So I thought because I have been APL before I'd be less anxious to reach it. 

Wrong. Its taking FOREVER.


----------



## NYAmicas

Trying to resist the urge to go on a hair supply binge.


----------



## divachyk

NJoy said:


> Ugh.  I have an old high school friend in town who wants to get together this morning.  What to do with this hair?  And I don't think a wig is gonna cut it because that would be the first topic with jokes. If it were a female friend, no problem.  But dudes, especially old skool jokesters, don't get it. Ugh.





sunnieb said:


> Trimmed 1/2" off my ends last night without batting an eye.
> 
> I've come a long way baby!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



NJoy, what style did you decide on? 

sunnieb, are you still using Feye's method? I will be trimming somewhere between 1/2" or 1" after my next TU. It's time.


----------



## kandake

I think I'm going to straighten my hair tonight after my dc.

ETA:  Maybe not.  I just got invited to dinner this evening.


----------



## NJoy

divachyk said:


> @NJoy, what style did you decide on?


 
divachyk

Girl, I threw on a wig and kept it moving.  I keep forgetting that I'm so stunningly beautiful that he wouldn't even notice.   Besides, I got a man. *snaps*...


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Aww, Thanks :Rose:
Nonie


----------



## divachyk

Oh snap, Ms. NJoy has spoke. Work it girl!!! Two snaps and a neck roll with my lips all puckered because girlfriend you are fabulous!


----------



## NJoy

divachyk said:


> Oh snap, Ms. @NJoy has spoke. Work it girl!!! Two snaps and a neck roll with my lips all puckered because girlfriend you are fabulous!


 
divachyk

 You ain't know?   (Girl, don't encourage me. )


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

going to Sally's, may stop at Ulta and get my brows done.  They look turrible!


----------



## Kurlee

Reupped on porosity control. That stuff is my biz!!!


----------



## Dayjoy

I think I'm ready to transition.  I've been going back and forth for a couple of years now.  I reached APL but don't really feel like I've done anything.  I want BSL and when I reach it I will start trimming my texlaxed ends.  My 9yo DD thinks it's about time.  Between the fish/flax/borage oil pills making my new growth softer and "looser," and Living Proof Straight Making No Frizz Styling Cream making the comb through on my roller sets a breeze, I think I can do this.  I'm putting it in my siggy!


----------



## Renewed1

I think I want a weave for the summer. But I haven't found a GREAT weavologist yet!

I HATE synthetic LF wigs. I'm selling every last one of mine as soon as I move.

I may buy a FLW and have it sewn into my hair.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk - yep, I'm still using Feye's method.  I'm able to cut just the right amount every time!


----------



## winona

I did my hair on saturday and it is still so freaking soft that I think I will leave it alone for the rest of the week


----------



## divachyk

winona said:
			
		

> I did my hair on saturday and it is still so freaking soft that I think I will leave it alone for the rest of the week



winona isn't that great when that happens. Mine felt great a few days ago but the gym did that in with the quickness.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Shampoo = shedding...why can I not get that through my head??  No more than once every 2 months dummy!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Blue Ecostyler is some good stuff....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## wheezy807

Why are there like 10 2011 length threads bumped??


----------



## Aggie

NJoy said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I think I am. Technically I'm stretching til 52 wks but, I don't see myself trying to relax and my last texlax didn't really help so... I suppose I'm in too deep to turn back now.  Once I get rid of these bonelaxed ends, I think things should be a bit easier.
> 
> Speaking of, I cut another inch tonight. That makes about 2 inches for this month. I'll keep doing an inch at a time 'til I have a nice, thick hemline.
> 
> Well, that's the plan for now.


 
All the best with your transition NJoy

You are quite welcomed Ms. Tiki


----------



## Smiley79

I am still battling the temptation to relax my hair; i just cant get out of my head the images of the relaxer chemicals tearing up the soda can in the movie "Good Hair", lol.  And then on the flip side I reason that if one thing doesnt make you sick then it will be another thing, so why be so strict on myself about this relaxing thing.  I'm also thinking, are 3 relaxers a year that bad?...in comparison to the foolishness that we're exposed to daily from foods, environment, and so forth.  ok, that's all for today's episode of "*Random Thoughts in Smiley79's Head*".  Tune in next week to read more of her love/hate relationship with being natural!


----------



## Smiley79

I've only had my box braids in for 3 weeks, and Im ready to take them out.


----------



## Aggie

winona said:


> @Aggie
> Lots of exercise(at least 5X a week), balanced diet, basic regimen(1X dcing weekly and/or 1X CoWash weekly, moisturize, seal) multivitamin and Hairfinity vitamins
> 
> Trying not to stress about my hair


 
Thanks winona. I just started exercising again myself and I'm on my second month of Hairfinity vitamins. Hopefully I will have some awesome results from them.

Working on the diet but this one is bit of a challenge for me I have to admit. I like eating whatever I want but at my age, I know I need to do better. I need all the help I can get in this area.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

wheezy807 said:


> Why are there like 10 2011 length threads bumped??



IKR. Tons of old threads bumped up today. I almost posted in a couple


----------



## SVT

Aggie said:


> @SVT, I think it's time to pull out my flat iron again to reduce ssk's as well because I don't have my ion/tourmaline blow dryer yet.



Those knots were driving me crazy and I felt like I was shedding too much with the co-washes. I think my issues have lessened now.


----------



## sharifeh

i just broke the bank and ordered the aveda damage remedy line, I'm not mad because it's not pjism in this case, but I just really want to be able to stop my hair from constantly breaking and I've read good things about aveda, plus I heard their customer service is on point if I don't like it


----------



## LuvlyLife

I just wanted to stop in and say hello! I used to be on here a year ago, but I spend the last year focusing on other projects. I realized that I'm still interested in hair when a co worker started asking my about my hair a couple of weeks ago...and I couldn't stop talking.  Now I've been transitioning for a year and 1 month. I would love to get to waist length. I'm going to start a fokti once I get a camera. Right now my hair is between APL in the front and BSL in the back.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I'm laughing that my youngest daughter is up steaming instead of being in bed. Diva in training!


----------



## nisemac

on pins and needles waiting for my shower filter to arrive...finally found one that should be compatible here.

really trying to be patient...am at the height of my just-shave-it-all-off-phase.


----------



## Embyra

Shower engineer is arriving soon cant wait im tired of using the other one im planning a full beauty day nice loooong deep condition


----------



## SuchaLady

Im excited to chop of the nasty ends of my hair and get a fresh start. It will probably turn into a mini cut but I dont care.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I may invest in a bottle of the juice. Since I chopped it off I want my life to be as easy as possible!


----------



## kandake

I'm in love with Trader Joe's shampoos and conditioners.  Why the heck did I wait so long to try them.


----------



## Evolving78

i bought a wig and it is too big.  i don't know what to do with it.  i don't want to start hacking away at it.  it is just too much hair on me.  i look like the Lion from the Wiz.

why am i having such a time sticking to  my reggie?  i guess i want a reggie where i don't have to do much.  i really want the airdrying and bunning to work. i love rollersets, but i am lazy right now.  i will get back to them when i reach my goal by April-June.

maybe i might get my hair cornroll into a beehive and keep that for a month and rock my wigs.  i just need to get my hands out of it.


----------



## Dee_33

Smiley79 said:


> I am still battling the temptation to relax my hair; i just cant get out of my head the images of the *relaxer chemicals tearing up the soda can in the movie "Good Hair",* lol. And then on the flip side I reason that if one thing doesnt make you sick then it will be another thing, so why be so strict on myself about this relaxing thing. I'm also thinking, are 3 relaxers a year that bad?...in comparison to the foolishness that we're exposed to daily from foods, environment, and so forth. ok, that's all for today's episode of "*Random Thoughts in Smiley79's Head*". Tune in next week to read more of her love/hate relationship with being natural!


 

That had me vexed for a while, but I reasoned that I base my scalp really well and I don't leave my relaxer on for longer than 15 min.  So I'm still relaxing 2 - 3x a year.


----------



## Striving4perfection86

I'm semi regretting my BCerplexed the ends were double processed but the length was good


----------



## Loving

@shortdub78....what is your current reggie like? I am a believer in keeping it simple! I know a lot of persons cowash 2 or 3 times a week etc. I personally dont - I dont have the time and my hair is thriving. 

I relaxed for the first time in November (see siggy) and my hair has grown since then and is still healthy and shiny. All I do is wash once per week, sometimes I dont even use shampoo, I just cowash - and I rollerset. At nights after I moisturize and seal (which only takes a minute); I either wrap, pincurl (like 4 pincurls) or rollerset my dry hair. That's it!

What I am trying to say is keeping it simple works...

ETA...I know you prob want to see pics but honestly, I dont have the time to post them


----------



## SUPER SWEET

I'm going to start over, call me baldie. I can wear a wig if I dont like it....


----------



## Daeuiel

I really wanted to wear a twistout today but it's just not going to happen. I hope my wig doesn't fly off while I'm bowling at this birthday party


----------



## Evolving78

Loving said:


> @shortdub78....what is your current reggie like? I am a believer in keeping it simple! I know a lot of persons cowash 2 or 3 times a week etc. I personally dont - I dont have the time and my hair is thriving.
> 
> I relaxed for the first time in November (see siggy) and my hair has grown since then and is still healthy and shiny. All I do is wash once per week, sometimes I dont even use shampoo, I just cowash - and I rollerset. At nights after I moisturize and seal (which only takes a minute); I either wrap, pincurl (like 4 pincurls) or rollerset my dry hair. That's it!
> 
> What I am trying to say is keeping it simple works...
> 
> ETA...I know you prob want to see pics but honestly, I dont have the time to post them




shampoo/dc 1x a week 
cowash/dc 1x a week
roller set
wear hair pinned up in the back.  bun when curls fall.
moisturize and seal 1-2x daily

simple right?  well lets just say i would rather not even roller set.  my hair is in layers, so once the curls fall, it just doesn't look right.  i don't do the silk wrap thing because i know i would comb my hair too much.


----------



## Loving

shortdub78 said:


> shampoo/dc 1x a week
> cowash/dc 1x a week
> roller set
> wear hair pinned up in the back. bun when curls fall.
> moisturize and seal 1-2x daily
> 
> simple right? well lets just say i would rather not even roller set. my hair is in layers, so once the curls fall, it just doesn't look right. i don't do the silk wrap thing because i know i would comb my hair too much.


 
Well, this seems simple to me. If you cant be bothered, just wear a wig then....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My hair scares me right now its it's wild needs some def tlc..I know I won't be able to workout the day I do my hair until its warmer out..my hair is so blah...


----------



## Kurlee

gonna try kerastase dupe from sally's tonight


----------



## sharifeh

why is it so hard for me to commit to vitamins?  lol


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Getting ready to steam and studying


----------



## winona

[USER=107769 said:
			
		

> sharifeh[/USER];15225109]why is it so hard for me to commit to vitamins?  lol



What has helped me is I put them on my nightstand.  So even if I forget to take them in the evening I just reach over and grab 2  BTW I always have water on my night stand because I'm too lazy to go downstairs in the middle of the night when I get thirsty


----------



## sharifeh

winona said:


> What has helped me is I put them on my nightstand.  So even if I forget to take them in the evening I just reach over and grab 2  BTW I always have water on my night stand because I'm too lazy to go downstairs in the middle of the night when I get thirsty



good idea, i put water on my nightstand, i should just put the vits there too.


----------



## Platinum

I'm really going to need Youtubers to learn how to pronounce the name of their techniques and tools correctly. I just watched a video about crochet braids. Why did the young lady pronounce it "crotch-it" braids.erplexed


----------



## Ogoma

What a difference the right products make? My hair is nicely defined today, yesterday I looked like a wet dog all day!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I love hemp seed oil! I added some to my puff after cowashing this morning, and my puff is super soft after air drying  .

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lissa0821

I haven't been to Sally's in a while.  I have everything I need to take care of my hair for at least another month or so.


----------



## Meritamen

Washed my hair; the kinks are back! I missed them so much. Detangling was a lot easier since my trim earlier this week. So much easier!


----------



## fairyhairy

Wow, just wow, smh


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Head stop itching your not getting any type of wash until Sunday once Im in the house for the day bc I can't risk getting a head cold again..you will just have to itch..


----------



## MotionThickness

Washed, conditioned, oiled and airdried Lola (my hair). She's been cranky for a few days so I'm leaving her be for the weekend.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF


----------



## LadyRaider

I am kind of tired of buying from these little sister-owned shops from the internet. Lately the shipping has gotten so slow. 

I wish I could fall in love with a brand that I could find at Ulta or even Sally's. 

Well my problem is I get bored and want to try something new. And the slowness of the internet orders is not helping that impulse.


----------



## bajandoc86

fairyhairy you took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## fairyhairy

bajandoc86*

I'm not even going to post in that mess - refuse to help bump it


----------



## youwillrise

I've been so off and out of it the past month.  Haven't felt well, a lot of anxiety/panic attacks...my hair has been suffering.  Today was the first day I reeeeally took time out for my hair with a bentonite clay cleanse & dc with ao gpb...and oil treatment over the conditioner.  I also did my first protective style in a month.  I haven't been wearing a scarf at night because wearing anything is uncomfortable when I'm in anxiety mode. my hairs been looking a hot buttery toasted mess.  Luckily I didn't lose any length.  Didn't see any significant growth either, but such is life.  Hopefully I can get back on tracks.  Things have been interesting lately.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

Hairline breakage is the most frustrating thing ever.


----------



## ChasingBliss

Got my nioxin today!!! Yay!


----------



## BreeNique

AAAAAAAAh i was gonna get my hair done today/ this afternoon, but I had a medical emergency and missed my appointment. Boo.

I made a WONDERFUL bun a few days ago, using a sock wrapped with a hair-wrap protector (yaknow, that black piece of fabric you velcro around your hair...?) I'l start soaking that sometimes in a water-leave-in/ hair moisturizer mix, so it doesn't dry out my hair. but it worked like a charm! I was very pleased!

This past week I've orn my hair in bantu knots--WONDERFUL CHOICE! I've been doing more braid-outs lately, and i think the bantus give my hair a bit of a rest, and it's really easy to pull it all back and tuck it into a curly french roll!

aah i can see my hair getting longer and healthier! I'm in need of a trim/ dusting though. these ssks are killing me.


----------



## Embyra

Didnt do my beautyday as planned rinsed my hair instead and applied LUSH RnB the smell is soooo strong and i used the whole tub not cost effective at all but it was nice to try something different i guess


----------



## Nix08

The thing is, when I wear my hair down....I get a headache....what's up with that


----------



## fairyhairy

how the hell do i reach that far up my back - lol looking at back-shots of people - really need to improve my flexibility


----------



## spellinto

just joined LHCF...after years of trolling lol, finally! 
currently prepooing with coconut oil.  learned that i cannot wait 2 weeks before washing; my hair reeks & my scalp itches!


----------



## Ogoma

I am going to start DCing before cleansing and cleansing every other week. I'll co-wash in-between.

I really need to stick to a regimen. I have my weekday regimen down pat, but I don't want to spend more than an 90 mins on the weekends.


----------



## NJoy

I really like measuring length in inches and knowing my own personal milestones in inches.


----------



## samanthathebrave

Starting from scratch is a little intimidating ... just put in two hairveda orders, got joico split end mender and nioxin supplements ulta


----------



## sharifeh

i want my aveda package to come today,i tracked it and it's so close to me but it's still not supposed to come till monday


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Finally got myself a FHI Runway flat-iron... Now I have a complete home salon, lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

i still haven't ordered WEN yet.  but i need to get that and this leave-in conditioner from Shescentit.  i'm thinking about going on the exchange board and seeing if anyone wants this Outre Keya Wig. she is just too much for me.


----------



## Renewed1

My hair is FINALLY thickening up!!!

I can't wait to order my henna, after I move, so I can hide all of these grey hairs.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I am so glad my hair is thriving. I will probably do a length check in the summer.


----------



## Ogoma

I want to braid my hair so badly now. 

I think I am going to braid it in April.


----------



## afrochique

Back on this hair journey. Back to what worked before especially protective styling. I intend to post pictures this year he he.


----------



## Adonia1987

I bought Aphogee 2 step and a hard dryer tonight. I am ready...I am fighting the urge to do my hair tonight instead of sunday. Gotta stay strong!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I think I'm gonna run out to TJ Maxx tomorrow and see if they have any more liters of joico moisture recovery. I used up the last of mine last weekend and had to DC with Nexxus Humectress, and there's no contest as far as moisture and softness. 

If they don't have any more, I'm going to be highly upset. And I bet they won't have any more, because they never have stuff when I want it...it's always there when I don't want it.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black

Even though I'm natural, I still sometimes think of the hair closest to my scalp as "new growth."  I have to remind myself that it's all "New growth" now! LOL


----------



## Embyra

going to buy viviscal for myself this month 6 month supply


----------



## moonglowdiva

*I was in the nail shop this evening and a young lady was sitting beside me asked me if I had "good" hair. I responded "no, I have good products." I have come to realize that God gave me this unique hair and I am the only person in the whole wide world that has it. Others may be similar but theirs is not my hair. It is up to me to learn how to work with my own curl pattern and care for it so I can give GOD HIS proper glory!!!!!*


----------



## IMFOCSD

So.....I gave in and texlaxed my hair at 6months 3weeks & 6days.....i must say that I'm very pleased


----------



## NJoy

MarriageMaterial said:


> My hair is FINALLY thickening up!!!
> 
> I can't wait to order my henna, after I move, so I can hide all of these grey hairs.


 
I need to get my henna/indigo on too.  I've been ignoring the grays in my hairline but they refuse to be ignored.  Guess I'm gonna have to show 'em who's boss.


----------



## southerncitygirl

ARHHHHHHH!!! my hair has been so friggin dry and i have been moisturizing and sealing. i hope i don't have a setback   this winter has been murder on my strands but it hasn't been that cold just dry. i'll go to the hair salon for a dusting in the next week or so. i just washed my hair last night and will wash it again sometime btw tuesday - friday maybe that will help with the moisture.


----------



## NJoy

I think I'm gonna stop trimming my hair. I cut 2" off over the past 6 wks. Looking at them now, I'm glad I did. My ends are thicker. Now, I need to focus on growing to TBL. I need to net a good six inches out of this year. I'll cut at the end of the year to shape it all up. I'm VERY excited because it's totally do-able!


----------



## winona

I really need to start setting my hair friday night because sitting under this dryer is for the birds:/


----------



## chelseatiara

I  my HAIR!!!! How could I have ever tried to change something made specifically for me!!! Its so wonderful and unique!!! I just want to  !


----------



## melissa-bee

I can't wait until my henna is finished. Why do I have to go through all this. The only deep conditioner I'll ever need is AO GPB. End of.


----------



## Raspberry

I'm enjoying the best looking hair of my life right now.. a hair renaissance, if you will. It's been healthy and longer than this in the past but it's never looked this good.

I still refuse to condition/deep condition more than 10 minutes. I will not be moved.


----------



## Embyra

Raspberry said:


> *I still refuse to condition/deep condition more than 10 minutes. I will not be moved.*


----------



## Raspberry

Embyra said:


>


lol I mean I might consider a coconut oil pre-poo if I'm gonna be in the house for a while, that's about it.  All of that DCing for hours and hours or overnight can go somewhere. My hooded dryer has been gathering dust for a few years now.


----------



## Embyra

Nexrastore needs to stop taking the BEEP i want to try that damn hairdew but they really serious with charging $22 for the SMALLEST bottle


----------



## Embyra

Raspberry said:


> lol I mean I might consider a coconut oil pre-poo if I'm gonna be in the house for a while, that's about it.  All of that DCing for hours and hours or overnight can go somewhere. My hooded dryer has been gathering dust for a few years now.



I know what you mean though i deep condition for 30-45 mins when im under the dryer because i feel like once im under there i have to stay under there make it worth my while

but alot of the time i really cant be bothered


----------



## divachyk

I am back using oils and my hair feels great but I see why I stopped sealing and using oils before --- I get tired of feeling greasy. No matter how little I use, I just feel oily.


----------



## Embyra

hair dew ingredients........ Purified water, castor oil, olive oil, organic aloe vera gel, behentrimonium methosulfate (emulsifier), coconut oil, olive squalane, optiphen (preservative), cetyl alcohol

I can get all these online its time to bite the bullet and start making my own Embyra haircare coming to you soon


----------



## Aggie

IMFOCSD said:


> So.....I gave in and texlaxed my hair at 6months 3weeks & 6days.....i must say that I'm very pleased


 
Wow IMFOCSD, over 6.5 months - congratulations! I have been stretching as long as 4 months and thought that was too long because of the stubborn new growth but since using Chicoro's moisturizing prepoo, moisturizing daily and using jbco to seal, my hair has been super soft so far. 

I am tempted to stretch longer if my hair is still behaving this well in another 6 weeks. I will be 10 weeks post my last texlaxer tomorrow but it feels like I'm only 1 week post. Wish me luck girlie.


----------



## BreeNique

Grrrrrrrrrl, I've been workin' my Joan Clayton-esque hair lately!! a few bantu knots at night, and in the morning it's poppin!!

I'm lovin' it! Protective styling with a bun! t's gonna be a long (and moisturized!) winter! Still contemplating a sew-in late february...until April-ish. We'll see.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Just reordered my henna from Ayurnatural Beauty. I hadn't applied any to my hair since October. I miss it badly!!!


----------



## BrandNew

Still loving my Vanessa La Apple half wig. It's holding up well, getting lots of compliments. I want to buy about 2 more to reserve because I like it so much.


----------



## -PYT

I've never had so many people ask me/compliment about my hair until I started doing braidouts


----------



## Beany

I am going to regret these chunky twists in the a.m.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I was told by an older AA lady that I had good hair. When I insisted that ALL hair is good hair she said,"No. You got good hair. You can get it to lay down. You got good hair, I can tell by the waves that you got good hair."  *sigh* When will it end? The thing is... if it wasn't gelled down.... if it was wild and shrunken, she would have told me that I needed a perm or a heavy duty hot comb. *kanye shrug*


----------



## halee_J

Doing clear rinse treatments/adding it to my DC is a permanent part of the reggie now. I need to buy more hemp oil.


----------



## winona

So I accidentally left my extra wide curlformers at school this weekend and I did a wide set.  I really like my extra wide because they give a looser curl


----------



## IMFOCSD

I am really loving my hair...it only gets better from here


----------



## IMFOCSD

Aggie said:


> Wow IMFOCSD, over 6.5 months - congratulations! I have been stretching as long as 4 months and thought that was too long because of the stubborn new growth but since using Chicoro's moisturizing prepoo, moisturizing daily and using jbco to seal, my hair has been super soft so far.
> 
> I am tempted to stretch longer if my hair is still behaving this well in another 6 weeks. I will be 10 weeks post my last texlaxer tomorrow but it feels like I'm only 1 week post. Wish me luck girlie.



Thank you  i really want to try that jbco

That was my first time stretching that long..and the outcome was great...well i was actually supposed to be transitioning but i was experiencing too much breakage for my taste. I plan on trying again oneday.

And i will def wish you good luck


----------



## Adonia1987

We have guests @ the house, when I got in the shower to wash my hair before doing the Aphogee two step there was no more hot water !I co washed really quick and DC overnight. sigh. I couldn't take the risk to do the treatment and not have hot water to rinse it out. I will have to wait until next week now...


----------



## sunnieb

Catching up on watching my subscribed youtube vids today.

I am so glad to see Hairlicious has an update and she is still relaxed!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Note to self loose hair for several nights is a recipe for lots of ssk's and don't do it on 2 week old hair..


----------



## CReed

Saw and article in Upscale magazine for Mizani Butter Blends...the article said that they changed the formula to "enhance the straightening qualities"...wonder if it will make my hair too straight. I like the texture that the current formula leaves me with.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I love Manuela Testolini's hair and style.  She is the wife of Eric Benet and ex-wife of Prince.

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Manuela+Testolini/Cadillac+Proud+Sponsor+Of+ABFF/kxrvUOFv9xF


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo

My hair has been huge for the last couple of months.  I think I like it!

Big Miss America hair is where it's at, lol.


----------



## Kurlee

styling in the shower is the bomb!


----------



## crlsweetie912

My hair and I are not on speaking terms.....


----------



## Tiye

Waiting for this cold spell to end so I can wash my hair …


----------



## sugahoney

I never realised before how hard it is to take pics of the back of my head but I wanna see the length of my hair. I know it feels longer but i wanna see by how much


----------



## choctaw

I have about 2 dozen different herbs (hair, skin) ... 

don't need to buy herbs or powders for a while ... 

just need to add current supply to hot water, oils or conditioner ...


----------



## Papoose

I really want to cut it all off and start over.  All this wiggin and protective stylin seems to be for naught.  Sigh...


----------



## HanaKuroi

Papoose said:
			
		

> I really want to cut it all off and start over.  All this wiggin and protective stylin seems to be for naught.  Sigh...



Papoose please don't start over. Ask the ladies for advice. You could braid it up. Be a little more patient.


----------



## NikkiGirl

I bought the Curly Girl Handbook by Lorraine Massey and my bangs are curling and not frizzing now with the right amount of conditioner left in. I wore a wash and do today and my hair looked so nice! I have found something that works for me and I am so happy. 

I also thought the outside of my hair was just frizzy, I finger combed like she suggested and didn't use my wide tooth comb and my hair was defined with no sight of frizz. I was buying all these conditioners thinking I have got to get rid of the frizz on the top layer of my hair and it turned out to be technique. 

I am learning so much about my natural hair being a new natural and I am so excited. Too too excied. This book was a godsend. I am so thankful I decided to buy it.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Mrs. N Lugo
Love the siggy...


----------



## Papoose

HanaKuroi said:


> Papoose please don't start over. Ask the ladies for advice. You could braid it up. Be a little more patient.



HanaKuroi:  Been trying to talk myself off the ledge for a minute.  I come from a family of women with fragile edges, so I shy away from braids.  I am thinking of a weave though.  Haven't had one in 10 years...Thx for this..


----------



## MissMyssie

I've only had my hair in box braids for two weeks and I'm already aching to take them out... I miss my hair! I'm glad its all put away though - I'm suffer from some mad hand-in-hair syndrome and I'm constantly length checking myself... hehe.


----------



## Kurlee

operation thickness in 2012 and no trim for six months!!!!


----------



## BreeNique

Why didn't anyone tell me NTM has cones in it???
[URL=http://gifsoup.com/view/1064949/good-times-damn-damn-damn.html][IMG]http://gifsoup.com/imager.php?id=1064949&t=o[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]


----------



## SuchaLady

Idk why people hold on to bad ends. My hair wouldn't allow me to even do that. I need a pretty big trim and my hair knows it. My ends are popping off left and right. Not even upset anymore. I'm looking forward to my trim.


----------



## Dayjoy

I'm EXTREMELY EARLY in my transition, but I already see a benefit.  I'd scheduled an appointment to get a touch up before I decided to transition.  I'm keeping the appointment and I am going to get a rinse for these grays instead.  Usually before going to the salon I can't scratch my head for fear of burning my scalp later with the relaxer, but now I can scratch away!

My hair stylist will be happy I'm transitioning too.


----------



## choctaw

I used to mix henna with tea before adding other ingredients. Now I make a thick paste with oil before adding conditioner. It feels good to rinse out henna paste and hair is NOT dry.


----------



## Drtondalia

OK so my niece is 2 and her mother is starting her own Healthy Hair Growth Journey. While in my home the other day going over good products to use on her own newly natural hair she makes the following comment about the baby’s hair... "What do you put in Amajalay's hair (my daughter)? Cause LuLu (my niece) has mixed peoples hair and I don't know what to put in it." My reply...."She's mixed??" 

I tried to explain that the baby has virgin hair that has not endured years of chemicals. But she was adamant that she just has mixed peoples hair...


----------



## Aggie

My my my, I really do have to moisturize my hair regularly or it would be a like I have a head of straw.


----------



## Miss AJ

Finally came to a hair coloring routine I can live with and still have healthy hair.  Use permanent color once or twice a year (havent decided on that yet), keep it up with Dominican cellophanes in between.  I do know that after 7 months all over color was needed again cuz it had faded bad.  Also, I oiled my hair before I dyed it and it feels SO much better than when I wasn't doing it, doesn't even feel like I just colored it.


----------



## Renewed1

Conversation with my hair....

Dear hair,

If you don't stop shedding, breaking off at APL, being dry and anything else that makes me unhappy.

I will hide you in a wig for a year!!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I'm dying to poo my hair but my sinuses still say no. Those bastards and that nasty fever are pissing me off. I want to touch my hair.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I think for now on I will do a light blow out before I do my corn rows and only do my washes every 2 weeks as yesterday after lighthly blowing my hair out it was such breeze to manage and I was able to get real close with my cornrows in comparison to doing it on wet hair..I did the dryer bc I can't get sick and didn't want to go to bed with wet hair..my hair felt real thick too..still no length that I see but full..


----------



## missjones

I just realized that I've been natural for 6 months today and that next month it will be 2 years since I had a relaxer


----------



## divachyk

Oil rinsing has benefited my hair tremendously - slip and shine.


----------



## Fab79

i really want to relax my hair, i don't really want to but i'm over this hyh/ps challenge either that or throw in some colour, will look for a new wig in a different style/colour maybe


----------



## CaliiSwagg

My daily routine for the last 1-2 months
Wash and condition almost everyday (tresseme)
Use my leave ins (redken) and seal with argan oil
Slick my hair back into pony with gel (eco styler) 
And call it a day


I DC maybe once every 2-3 weeks. I'm bad about that


I am surprised by how fast my hair has been growing. I thought I was going to need this huge complex regime when I became natural, but I can actually keep it pretty simple and hopefully suffer minimal breakage.


----------



## Miss AJ

Did my hair in a twist bun today and I love it! 

Even though her products are CRAZY expensive, I am loving this Alikay Naturals Pomegranate Hair Elixir as a daily moisturizer. My hair is soft, not oily, and it smells sooo good


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Really enjoying my wash n go's lately...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Melaninme

Six weeks to go before I straighten my hair.


----------



## Raspberry

So I was just in Sally's and I heard one of the associates mutter to the other one that I must be a hoarder  I go there maybe once every 1-2 weeks but that's probably more than the average person lol. It made me feel kinda bad but I wanted to tell them - you guys have no idea, I'm way better than I used to be, I only use 1.5 shelves of a closet for my hair stuff now  I still love browsing and checking the clearance stuff. But yea, I guess I'll be doing most of my product browsing/shopping online from now on . I know it wasn't that serious of a comment but no one likes to feel blatantly judged while in a store...


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Imma need some of these hair tutorials with AA women on youtube for the Remington Curling Wand to be with real hair...uughh 
(other than glamtwinz)


----------



## likeacharm

I am seriously thinking about transitioning. I've wanted to for years, but it never seemed like the right time. I'm 2 months post right now, and I'm planning to get a sew in at the end of April. By the time I'm ready to take it out I'll be around 6 months post. I think if I can handle my hair at that point I'll know I can handle a transition.

Also, I'm ridiculously excited about the hair I ordered today . I managed to maneuver my way into getting what I wanted even though that texture and length were "sold out". Hopefully I'm happy with it when I get it in the mail.


----------



## knjsavy

thinking of going back to half wigs for the winter but the weather hanging around 40's to 50's temps to stay with my wash and go's


----------



## ms.blue

Double post


----------



## ms.blue

I have been secretly haboring the idea of bcing again (this time willingly) but I'm hoping getting my hair braided will stop my urges.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3

Have lost most of my urges to straighten. Straightening Addicts Anonymous would be so proud.


----------



## lushcoils

My hair seems to have changed since this Chic. prepoo. This is my second time doing it. I'm interested in seeing how it will benefit my hair in the long term...


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

My hair looked so crazy today.
It's probably gonna look crazy tomorrow and the day after that too.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I haven't done a wash n go in so long but last nite I wasn't up to twisting my hair, so I did an overnight hempseed oil treatment and cowashed in the shower this morning. I used Curls Souffle as my leave in, Original Moxie Lux Locks as my moisturizer and eco styler gel to shingle... I love my hair lol.  Im almost 11 months post (on Saturday) and my wash n go's are so different than when I first BC'd.  Not even close to my final goal look/shape but I still can't deny the growth.  I can't wait til it fully dries so I can scrunch it and make it look full, etc. 

Also, I cannot for the life of me figure out how to use the diffuser properly!! I've watched videos but still can't get it; my hair always ends up dry looking and crunchy. I assume its my products and technique but eh. I like my hair airdried anyway. Looks more lush.


----------



## Raspberry

JJamiah Girl your hair is :kneel:


----------



## JJamiah

Raspberry Awww Thanks so much


----------



## Softerlove

I'm shedding like a mug....hopefully this alter ego DC garlic will help.  If not, then imma make a thread.  Its better than before at least


----------



## Softerlove

BreeNique said:
			
		

> Why didn't anyone tell me NTM has cones in it???
> [/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]



BreeNique yep!  Made my hair extraKrispy after a while.  We are cone sensitive, if there is such a thing


----------



## ChasingBliss

Still mad my Vatika oil spilled all over the bathroom floor this morning.


----------



## faithVA

We need some new emoticons for those that like to pat themselves on the back so much because they really have evolved so much further than the rest of us.

Just needed to vent.


----------



## Simply_elle

Watching "what not to wear" any WHY does the black stylist Ted Gibson insist on chopping everyone's hair!?!? Ugh!!! I hate this butcher stylist mentality


----------



## SuchaLady

You ever see someone whose hair is shorter than your hair in length but their ponytail is longer? How does that happen?!


----------



## kittenz

SuchaLady ALL the time!  Their head is smaller.


----------



## SuchaLady

Hmmmm kittenz maybe that's it. But I've seen some watermelon heads like that too.


----------



## kittenz

@SuchaLady Excuse me!! I am queen of the watermelon heads!


----------



## SuchaLady

Lmao. No no! No offense lol K just saw a girl today and she had the longest ponytail ever but I think if she wore her hair down it wouldn't be that long. It was really pretty though. 

kittenz


----------



## Arian

I am not feeling my hair today 

I am all kinds of mad right now.  I think I need a serious deep conditioning treatment right now.  (or a haircut, which I DO NOT want at all)  What I really need is a break from my hair.  What I am going to start doing is weaving it up from December - March each year and wear it out the rest of the time.  Since I had it out this winter, I realize that I hate dealing with my hair when its cold because I much prefer to do wash and go's.  And I miss my beloved glycerin, which has been making my hair dry these days.  

  This love/hate relationship is for the birds.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Arian said:
			
		

> I am not feeling my hair today
> 
> I am all kinds of mad right now.  I think I need a serious deep conditioning treatment right now.  (or a haircut, which I DO NOT want at all)  What I really need is a break from my hair.  What I am going to start doing is weaving it up from December - March each year and wear it out the rest of the time.  Since I had it out this winter, I realize that I hate dealing with my hair when its cold because I much prefer to do wash and go's.  And I miss my beloved glycerin, which has been making my hair dry these days.
> 
> This love/hate relationship is for the birds.



I used a whole lot of the Qhemet and I am about to cowash it out. I used way too much. 

Qhemet take 2


----------



## Arian

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I used a whole lot of the Qhemet and I am about to cowash it out. I used way too much.
> 
> Qhemet take 2



So did I....that is my problem, lol. I think when I wash and deep condition this weekend and quit being heavy handed, I'll be happy..for now..lol

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Nayna

I want to get a straight weave but goodness gracious the hair game is serious!  The prices are nuts and there are so many options; I don't even know where to begin.  What I do know is I'm not breaking bank on no daggone weave, lol.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I wore a twistout on valentines day and today I just misted with my moisture mix and then used Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing smoothie and the curls popped right out!!! No twirling or nothing!!!

This was the first time my BFF saw me since I big chopped! She loved it!!

Then my bff informed that two years ago I had hit a goal without knowing. It was my first relaxer after having my baby and I had more than nine months of new growth! After the deep condition, the stylist said I needed a trim but my friend was like   of course I didn't listen, and of course the stylist was scissor happy. She cut me to full SL and I was happy with that.  My bff was so mad and kept saying the shs cut too much but I didn't understand what she meant since I hadn't seen my length (the stylist was determined to cut my hair)

Apparently, I was APL!!! Good thing she didn't tell me, I would've lost it!!

So here's a  for all the buns I could've did had I known. I know it's silly, but it's nice knowing that I can grow my hair that long.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

gonna install some mini-twist this weekend. Hope it will last for 4 weeks. =/


----------



## shasha8685

I'm really mad that what they call a 'dutch braid' is really a cornrow.....


----------



## jbwphoto1

Got up too late to make it to the BSS before work.  Found an old half wig in the bottom of the closet, sprayed it with conditioner and put it on backwards with a wide black headband and we are back in business!


----------



## Ogoma

Am I imagining things or do conditioners with rosemary and/or lemongrass extracts work as cleansing agents for anyone else? My hair feels cleaned, but not stripped. I hope I am not imagining it.


----------



## JudithO

Whhhy did I sleep on sealing my hair with PURE castor oil for so long... always thought it was too heavy.... Nothing has done my hair his right before...


----------



## winona

Dangit it looks like my hair will forever grow in a U.  After trimming 2+ inches off last year to get it  blunt:/.  I will continue to trim until I reach my goal length but no more cuts


----------



## kandiekj100

I miss my hair. I might just be taking these kinky twists out my head this weekend. 

Then again, maybe not. Maybe _next _weekend.


----------



## MsBoinglicious

This woman *cut me off *by walking in front of my car the other day like I dare not hit her. Her hair was very dry looking like mice had chewed off her ends. Before I knew I had called her a *"dusty ends *****"* under my breath! 

*le sigh*


----------



## nappystorm

Watching old Bone Thugs-N-Harmony. These fros, braid outs, cornrows, perms are giving me so much hair porn.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Just washed my hair. And my scalp feels like "ooooooohhhhhhh" *Alicia Keys voice in "You Don't Know My Name"*


----------



## Evolving78

i have been using one product on my head besides the shampoo i used.  it feels good not to do a lot to my hair.  i just hope i make my goal with no setbacks.


----------



## Evolving78

i ordered products from Shescentit over a week ago and i have not gotten a notice of my order being processed or shipped.  this is my first time trying this company out.  i hope i get my goodies soon.  i wanted to order one more thing, but i need to see how they handle business first.


----------



## Lissa0821

My favorite liquid leave in has been discontinued.  I have used it faithfully for year, now the witch hunt is on to find a replacement.  I need something that is light but detangles very easily.  Wish me luck.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I really hate to pay 10.99 for that jar of Kerapro Restorative treatment this week, but I have to wash my hair and only have half a jar remaining...Damn you Sallys, dammit all to hell!


----------



## Saga

Decided to buy some Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle. Heard good things about it, so I finally bit the bullet and decided I wanted to try it out. It also helps that I don't really own a bottle of deep conditioner anymore. I also intended to buy Herbal Essences Degunkify to clarify my hair with after I finish taking down my locs, but I couldn't find any in the walgreens (that place was a struggle) so I bought Purology instead. It has a bunch of sulfates, but I wont be using it that often anyway so..meh.


----------



## NJoy

Ugh! I'm seriously going to need a 12-step program to stop constantly ps'g and being able to wear my hair out. This is day 2 of my curlformer spirals and I've already coverd the back of my hair and only have 4 front spiral hanging out. I kept thinking about my ends rubbing on my shirt.  So I put a little jbco and crisco on the ends of my curlies and bagged them up in one of those closed ended scarves designed for braids. Shoot, I recently trimmed 2" and want to keep my ends in order.

*sigh* Help me, Lawid.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Still in the same braids from Dec. They're coming out in about 3 weeks. I plan to keep my hair out for 2 week (under a wig of course). Lol
Then it's back to braids. I want to do this all year with the exception on of a few weeks in june & july. It maybe too hot for a wig during that time. Maybe i'll get a weave. Idk.


----------



## choctaw

oil rinsing, dusting every 6 weeks, celie braid and keeping hair moisturized reduces my single strand knots


----------



## BreeNique

I tried something new today, I used much less product than usual on my hair. I typically use a LOT of conditioner, but I suspect the over-moisturizing was breaking my hair. o today I used about 1/2 or 1/3 as much product as usual. I noticed my hair dried faster, and shrank a bit more. Anyway, we'll see how my hair reacted after I take down these bantu knots tomorrow!

Also, I did my hair wearing latex-free gloves! I feel that my hair didn't break as easily/ it appeared more managable during detangling. Again, we'll see what happens!

Random hair love!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Just realized I'm out of deep conditioner. I love ORS hair mayonnaise but I think I want to try something new.... Hmm decisions decisions


----------



## halee_J

I think I like making the KT leave-in with AOWC, castor and hemp oil.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

It's a beautiful thing when you can cut 5" of hair off and still have an amazing length of hair!


----------



## SuchaLady

This 12 week stretch let me know I ain't bout that natural lifestyle. Hair appointment at 4


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I have yet to do a henna treatment on my natural hair. I'm scurrrred.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Just renewed my subscription for the third year.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SherylsTresses said:
			
		

> Just renewed my subscription for the third year.



Me too 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Loving my new DC regimen and these fresh ends.


----------



## SuchaLady

My first salon relaxer experience was horrible. Dont ask I may cry again  Only positive outcome I got a great trim and I'm still past APL. That made me a little excited. I'm ready to get this hair growing.


----------



## LadyRaider

I put my hair in two curly ponies today... either side of my head. Why? Because I can?

When was the last time I could make two decent sized ponies?


----------



## winona

I am so feeling myself right now.  I have been out doing errands in the rain and my hair did not even begin to expand. I have really been on my moisture game and it has been working

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

It's amazing how fast my grows when I don't obsess over my new growth and just take care of it day in and day out.  Time to take out the length shirt and see how close I am to BSL, I may actually already be there!!


----------



## lushcoils

I hope I didn't speak too soon. Please go back to being on your best behavior.  This slight set back will make for a bigger comeback!


----------



## Arian

I want to Big Chop again.  Today was wash day and I had like 30 broken strands.  Mainly in the back of my hair.  I'm doing everything I'm supposed to do.  For now, I am going to get a haircut/trim and dye my hair black again.  It is probably not a good idea, but I am so discouraged right now.  One minute my hair is doing well, the next it's doing something completely different.

I think I am going to do an Aphogee 2 minute treatment before I cut my hair and dye it again.  I was shooting to dye it this summer.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

My hair makes me so sad sometimes. I feel like I try so hard to take care of it and make it happy, and it just won't cooperate. One hair problem gets solved, and just as soon as I'm patting myself on the back, something else will come up. Why? 

Why can't it just behave itself, like everyone else's hair?
Why won't it let me be great?


----------



## Arian

Chaosbutterfly said:
			
		

> My hair makes me so sad sometimes. I feel like I try so hard to take care of it and make it happy, and it just won't cooperate. One hair problem gets solved, and just as soon as I'm patting myself on the back, something else will come up. Why?
> 
> Why can't it just behave itself, like everyone else's hair?
> Why won't it let me be great?


We're here. >>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Aviah

Going hard on my head. I've finally allowed my determination to grow my hair back translate into a personal bootcamp. No heat for 6 months, PSing with sew ins and braids, and twists etc. It does best when left alone but I really got hand in head issues! I just change my styles often because I get bored. And it gives practice for when I do other people's hair . 
I have also been taking multi vitamins (helps with overall health but can't deny hair is the motivation). I really want BSB by December!


----------



## BostonMaria

Going to get my hair done at the salon on Thursday. It will be the FIRST time in 5 years since I have allowed a hair dresser to cut my hair.  Please say 3 hail Mary's for me LOL


----------



## divachyk

BostonMaria said:
			
		

> Going to get my hair done at the salon on Thursday. It will be the FIRST time in 5 years since I have allowed a hair dresser to cut my hair.  Please say 3 hail Mary's for me LOL



Good luck BostonMaria. What prompted the desire for a salon cut?


----------



## NJoy

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> It's a beautiful thing when you can cut 5" of hair off and still have an amazing length of hair!


 
~*~ShopAholic~*~  You have any pics you'd like to share? Who doesn't love amazing length AND fresh ends?  Congrats.


----------



## chelseatiara

It's shame when your hair can be in exquisite condition and hard water can ruin it all :/


----------



## ms.tatiana

watching YouTube videos to figure out how to get curls at the bottom of my weave


----------



## NappyNelle

I really need to buckle down if I want to be a full and healthy WSL by the end of the year!


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing

I've been trying all these moisturizers and the only thing my hair needed was oil and braid spray. Glad I finally figured it out.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> I really need to buckle down if I want to be a full and healthy WSL by the end of the year!



You & me both. I've been slacking lately


----------



## Meritamen

Was looking over photos of my progress since the start of my journey and I'm surprised how much my hair has grown even with being an average grower. Now if I can stop having self-created setbacks I might just brush on BSL by the year end.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I love twisting freshly co-washed hair with leave-in conditioner and newly-opened coconut oil. It's intoxicating at times.


----------



## choctaw

Shapley's M-T-G added to eco styler custard formula makes for easy application of sulfur. Some bath oil kills the bacon odor of the M-T-G


----------



## BostonMaria

divachyk said:


> Good luck @BostonMaria. What prompted the desire for a salon cut?



divachyk Thanks!
I have been cutting my SSK's and trimming my own hair for years. I feel like my ends need a trim and its time.  The hairdresser doing this knows me well and I explained to her that she's not allowed to do a blunt cut (my hair grows in a V) and that I need to see every section she's about to cut.  I ain't playing and she ain't crazy  LMAO  I probably won't get another salon trim for another 4 years.


----------



## HauteHippie

I think I might be cray-cray... Everytime I see that Hellman's commercial with the mayonnaise and eggs, I think that woman is going to deep condition her hair


----------



## aviddiva77

Well damn. Once I hid my hair the anger and frustrations about my hair went away. I almost forgot there was a hair thread on lhcf...


----------



## Arian

Making an appointment today for a trim and dye job...in the meantime, I will be deep conditioning like crazy...I'm a little scared...wondering if I should just let the color grow out on its own and just get a cut...

My first setback since becoming natural...it's kind of sad...


----------



## Whimsy

I think I need to do a self trim today.


----------



## knjsavy

Gonna do a temp dye (natural instincts black) just in case this nice weather (near 60 on wednesday in NY in Feb?) takes another turn and I have to pull out the half wigs - already did a test run this weekend (being lazy) and they still look good after being locked away for near 8 months


----------



## Spiffy

3 years since I transitioned today. :woohoo2: Still some texlaxed ends, 1 to 2 inches, in some spots, but it makes no sense to "chop" them off. Can't wait to straighten for vacay in 2 weeks.


----------



## Raspberry

Corny.


----------



## choctaw

My ps is a single braid cuz it is easy to do with kinky hair.


----------



## Aggie

Hmmm, I haven't taken my hair vitamins in a couple of days...I better get back on it before my hair starts to revolt.


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm going to start learning how to swim. I'm worried about my hair.


----------



## halee_J

Gonna get me some CON argan oil shampoo this weekend


----------



## cocosweet

I've been on a hair hiatus of sorts for the last 1.5 months. I think I'm about ready to end it. I'm ready to get back on my sulfur and vitamin grind.


----------



## NJoy

it's been a week since I washed my hair so, I'm about to DC w/steam.  But my hair feels so soft right now.  I hate to mess with it.  Ah well.


----------



## Americka

I haven't been here in a long minute, but I continued to take care of my hair. It won't win any awards, but it is a lot healthier than when I first joined.


----------



## Aggie

Mizani Moisturfusion Silk Cream Conditioner is slowly winning me over. The first time I wasn't sure if I liked it even a little bit. 

I just used it for the second time, and I'm starting to like it. I wonder what my third experience with it is going to be like. 

It sure smells good to me - but seems like after putting it on my head though

ETA: You know what? It is moisturizing but it has some strengthening properties in it as well. It does not give me the same silky soft feeling like my sweet Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner. 

I don't think it is a keeper afterall - I already have quite a bit of strengthening conditioners in my stash and not sure if I want to add another one.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

My hair is working on my nerves and I really need to put the scissors down. Now my hair is truly lopsided. Ugh!


----------



## BreeNique

Flat-ironed my hair for the first time in about 3 months today. I hope it comes out well. I've taken to my hair in twists and bantu-knots and top-knots, so I'm not sure how I'll like it straight. I put it in flexi-rods, and when I take it down tonight I think I'll wrap it. Who knows. -_-

Random hair funniness: during the superbowl, we were having a small party/ get-together in my apartment, and when I was bored with the game I'd twist my hair and prep it for bantu-knots. My bf was with me, sitting nearby, and at one point I reached an area near the back of my head that I couldn't twist tight enough. So I just turn around and look at him, holding my hair, and without a word he takes the hair and starts to twist it for me, like it's second nature. We think nothing of it until I notice all our friends are watching my *white* bf twisting and bantu-knotting my hair for me. Jokes ensue. And keep going. And don't stop. It was really cute and funny. So! He can twist AND braid AND detangle! I think he's a keeper! Next lesson: bunning!


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing

I was kinda meh about my hair because I usually keep it kinky/curly and rarely use heat. It really didn't seem like my hair was retaining length length until I did a blow-out so I could get my hair braided today. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## BreeNique

melissa-bee said:


> I'm going to start learning how to swim. I'm worried about my hair.


melissa-bee,

don't worry! Take a swim cap and if you're planning to get your hair wet/ submerged, put some conditioner in it beforehand. Try to maybe coordinate your lesson days and your wash days? With the chlorine (if it's a chlorinated pool), you'll want to try to rinse your hair asap and make sure to keep it moisturized. Your routine doesn't have to change, just be mindful of a potentially added chemical/ thing to look out for with your hair.

But go ahead, girl! Swim! Do you! And haaaaaaave fun with it! Hair is hair, it comes and goes. Your life and enjoyment is more important than the keratin on your head. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

my only regret of bc'ing a few months ago is that i can no longer slick my naps into a ponytail.  Even though i'm not collarbone/shoulder length, with the density and nappiness of my hair it's not happening   Maybe in another 6 months i'll be able to do so.


----------



## divachyk

BostonMaria said:


> @divachyk Thanks!
> I have been cutting my SSK's and trimming my own hair for years. I feel like my ends need a trim and its time.  The hairdresser doing this knows me well and I explained to her that she's not allowed to do a blunt cut (my hair grows in a V) and that I need to see every section she's about to cut.  I ain't playing and she ain't crazy  LMAO  I probably won't get another salon trim for another 4 years.


BostonMaria 
Don't forget to give me an update in case I don't make it back to check up on you. Good luck (although I'm a few days early).


----------



## smwrigh3

So a friend of mine told me I take my hair too seriously... then I looked at hers and remembered why!

I think I am a lil up tight. I wash once a week, DC once a week. Moisturize every night. I have never straighten my hair. I wear wigs every day with a one week break every 2 months or so. I have been relaxer free for 2 and 1/2 years and my hair is healthy. Because I leave it alone. I'm going to straighten it in November for my 25th birthday. I will probably be MBL. I think after that I will give the wigs a rest for a while and try another protective style. But Im really lazy and doing hair aint my thing...


----------



## nappystorm

Did RPGShow really just call me and ask me to send them pictures of me and my wig?  Aren't they in China somewhere? And isn't there like 50 million pics already on their website?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

*stands up from chair, causing it to slide back screechng*


My name is Anakinsmomma, and I am an OIL JUNKIE

It doesn't matter what type of oil really. Drug store castor oil, JBCO, Coconut oil , Olive Oil, Vatika Oil, Peach Oil, Cherry Oil... I LOVE THEM ALL!! 

It started when I noticed I can seal and seal with oil all I want and my hair doesn't get oily. I don't know where all that oil goes... I only wash about twice a week and even then it usually includes an oil rinse 

I first thought I had a problem when I got mad at DH for using my $20 a bottle EVOO for... cooking!   How dare he!! That's my carrier oil of choice!!

I have one mix for oil rinsing that I put into my coffee/tea rinse, one for scalp massages that smells a little mediciney, one for sealing a cowash, one for sealing braids and one to spray just because.

I just spent $15 in an Indian grocery on Ayurvedic oils that I have no clue how to use.  HELLLLLP!!!


----------



## NJoy

I'm going back to what I know.  Up here tippy-toe'g around stretching like a punk.  What the??  I'm 44 wks post, beeotch!  I'm in charge. *pimp slapping my line of demarcation.

And yeah, I'm getting back to regular cowashing (with adjustments) and you're gonna act right and like it.

Tis all. *walks off with a gansta stroll*  I'm baaaaaaack!  Yep yep.


----------



## jazzerz

OMG!!! I almost got all of my hair into a ponytail yesterday while I was cowashing in the shower! Woohoo. I BCed last June. 8 months completely natural. I was cheezing so hard.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PoisedNPolished

Got some box braids in and this coconut oil & sulfur mix I made better give me 2 inches in 3 months. I aint playing! SL WILL HAPPEN THIS YEAR and for the first time in my life. This is MY year to meet and surpass my goals! I love this board. My hair family!!!


----------



## keelioness

If I have to keep weaving my hair in order for it to have a "break " from blowdrying and/ or flat ironing I' m going to texlax...Sick of the fake arss hair..


----------



## spellinto

Can't wait for my lavender JBCO to get here so I can fix these edges once and for all!


----------



## smwrigh3

so now that I am giving up soda for lent and drinking more water I wonder if I will see a difference in my hair...


----------



## Kerryann

oh these yarn braids are only 1 day old but i know after i take these out i will do them again but longer


----------



## -PYT

I love plaits  I haven't twisted my hair in a couple months now. This saves me time and keeps my hair stretched. Win-win.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Saga

I ordered some MSM yesterday. Plan on using it to aid in hair growth + overall health. Ima have to buy the Chlorella in capsule form if I decide to get it again. This powder is _NAS-TEH_. I will finish this bottle though, I've been babysitting it since the summer. I refuse to let it go to waste!


----------



## Nayna

So I'm natural right, but I have a straight weave in my hair and I am loving it!  I forgot how great I look with straight hair down to my booty.  Why have I not done this sooner?! Smh and lol.


----------



## Miss AJ

Just ordered 3 products:  2 Dominican leave-ins (Baba de Caracol, Pelo Chino) and the regular Nexxus Pro Mend conditioner to use as my ends treatment since I'm almost out of HE LTR and it's being discontinued 

I really hope I make full APL on my 3 year growth anniversary (August 15th).  I think I'm grazing it now but I'm still saying full shoulder length, gotta do way too much stretching and I am not one to reach for lengths...no pun intended lol.


----------



## Lissa0821

I have discovered not all olive oil the same.  I have been doing a hot oil treatment with olive oil for a while and I usually buy this really cheap brand from Walmart.  I figured it is just for my hair so it should be good enough.  But I recently had a coupon to a better quality of olive oil and it has made all the difference in the world.  My hair feels amazing now.


----------



## Melaninme

Twist-out for the weekend. Next up are fat braids. I don't like the smallbox braids on me, but maybe larger braids will be better.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Back on my protein shakes and looking forward to the benefits!! ;-)


----------



## sassy2011

Taking a break from the twa to get a sew-in this weekend...so excited


----------



## NikkiQ

Today is my 1 year nappiversary!! Can't believe the day has come already lol. Gonna spend it braided up under a wig as usual.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## missjones

If I buy some banana clips, I really hope my hair will look ok with it on. I need more styling options.


----------



## NJoy

Day 4 - bedridden with a massive sinus headache.  Wanting to cowash but my head is daring me to stand up.  Naah. I'll wait.   Maybe I'll freshen up these twists...when I wake up.


----------



## IMFOCSD

I'm in protective style mode until next when i will try my 1st flexi rod set on wet hair...can't wait to see how this turns out


----------



## BreeNique

Wearing hair straight for first time in about 3 months is weird.
Truth be told, I don't feel as confident with straight hair as I do when it's curly and fly! Weird, huh? I always worry it's gonna puff up and look mushroom-y, a la my middle school years, and end up snatching it back into a curly pony at some point.

CANNOT do it bone-straight. I need a bend or a curl.

Anyway, I just think it's interesting how my hair confidence has done a complete 180-degree turn--from feeling weird when it's natural and curly, to feeling weird when it's bone straight. -_-

Perhaps it's because I flat ironed it myself, and didn't get it done professionally. HOpefully before spring break/ by Spring break/ as a March gift to myself I will get it done professionally...?


----------



## BreeNique

Kerryann said:


> oh these yarn braids are only 1 day old but i know after i take these out i will do them again but longer



Kerryann, are yarn braids good for your hair underneath? I worry that the yarn would rub against and break the hair inside of it. Thoughts? I'm considering braids or something of the sort for the winter/ spring.


----------



## kandiekj100

Strongly believe I'll start taking down this kinky twists tonight. I'll just slap a beanie on my head to cover whatever I don't finish. It is time to get these bad boys out. 6 weeks isn't bad right? I really enjoyed having them in, but I need to see my hair. How do folks keep them in for months on end. 

Thinking of getting a sew-in next.  A nice kinky curly one. Need to do more research though. With the lack of density in my hair, I'm not sure how much leave-out I should have in order to keep the tracks from showing.


----------



## melissa-bee

Noticed some really bad breakage in the middle of my head. I am discouraged.


----------



## Lissa0821

I got some Creme of Nature Argan Oil products on the way to me.  I sure hope it works for my hair but if it doesn't, can't be mad since the products are free.


----------



## Lissa0821

melissa-bee said:


> Noticed some really bad breakage in the middle of my head. I am discouraged.




 I totally know how you feel.  I have a patch in my crown area and one in the middle of my nape that have regularly experience breakage.  The texture in these areas is completely different than the rest of my hair.  

For the past month or so, I have been diligent about doing scalp massages every other day in these areas and noticed a curl of new growth in my nape area.  I was shocked because it is usually smooth with no hair. 

It will turn around for you too.


----------



## Kerryann

BreeNique said:


> Kerryann, are yarn braids good for your hair underneath? I worry that the yarn would rub against and break the hair inside of it. Thoughts? I'm considering braids or something of the sort for the winter/ spring.



It actually keeps the hair very moisturized


----------



## JJamiah

Got a Haircut today  Yay!


----------



## Evolving78

i am a product junkie!  can't wait to try out my new stash! all the money i spend on products, i could just give it to a salon and let them deal with my hair....


----------



## Rocky91

I need to figure out a strategy for this random arse breakage in the middle of my head...


----------



## AryaStarr258

Mom keeps asking if I want her to get rid of the split ends she sees on my hair. This summer, she cut off a good two inches on my sister's hair unnecessarily. My answer: a swift yet respectful "no, thank you".


----------



## winona

[USER=10041]JJamiah[/USER] said:
			
		

> Got a Haircut today  Yay!



Hi you got pics of your precious lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

winona said:


> Hi you got pics of your precious lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
winona 
Awww Not any good ones LOL, I have it set in rollers now LOL! Will take some when I remove the rollers, not planning to do that until Sunday! or maybe Saturday, but Most Likely Sunday I have a banquet to go to! So I have to have my doooo done LOL!

I was told I was still in gravy location LOL! I got a bit removed  I don't care about length anymore LOL

Mr. Says I cut too much


----------



## winona

JJamiah  this mr.s are always more attached to the hair than we are  My hubby was pitching a fit because I asked him to trim 1 inch next week


----------



## Miss AJ

The front of my hair is past my collarbone and I stretched the back and I'm PRETTY sure it's grazing APL but I aint claiming it til it's full APL...hopefully this August.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Miss AJ said:
			
		

> The front of my hair is past my collarbone and I stretched the back and I'm PRETTY sure it's grazing APL but I aint claiming it til it's full APL...hopefully this August.



Yeah it's confusing sometime, like I claim shoulder length but when I stretch the front and Its  collar Bone but my back is passed my shoulders, it touches my back


----------



## NJoy

Hubby will be home tomorrow.  I guess I should prep my hair to be in some sort of style, huh? erplexed


ETA:  Wayment.  Let. Me. Stop. Trippin'.  It's two o'clock in the A.M. 

I'm going to bed.  I'll retwist some of these perimeter twists, pull 'em up in a high ponytail or bun, throw a flower on it ot something and call it a doo.  I'm tired.  Up watching YouTube videos got me thinking I can throw together a fly style right quick.  I better focus on a lil eye bags prevention.

Good night, Ladies.


----------



## Evolving78

i am mad that i am up doing my hair...  i washed and dc'ed and parts of my crown was hard as straw.  i am still dealing with protein overload.  well right now i am trying the KiyaFizzle to see if that will help break some of this protein down.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Wondering how long this mullet will take to grow out. Sigh. No bunning anytime soon.


----------



## Evolving78

i finished my hair.  that modified Kiya Fizzle (courtesy of laidback) helped my hair out sooo much!  i will do this again until i get my hair balanced.


----------



## Britt

Finding and sticking to the right products really do make the world of a difference. My hair hasn't felt this good in at least 2 months. I know everyone says technique, but finding the right product combo that works for you makes a boat load of a difference. I've been getting fancy and trying different hair products and poos and conditioners that have taken a toll on my hair. I went to a high end stylist that used some stuff in my 16 wks post hair that had my hair feeling like hay and nothing in my hair closet worked. 

I washed my hair last night, clarified w/Elucence volumizing, used Nexus Emergencee, rinsed w/ Kenra sulfate free poo (which I ) and then deep conditioned w/ Kenra mc, used Giovanni leave in and my hair was totally back to normal. I've also noticed way more breakage than I thought I had . I've already cut my hair off to neck length, so I'm going to stick with my hair regimen and stop trying different products and nurse my hair right back to health. I know there are certain products my hair historically likes: kenra mc, elucence mb, kbb hair milk/nectar, and giovanni leave in, giovanni conditioners. 

Even if I do consider going natural, I'd think i'd have to stick with the same combo of poos and conditioners w/o a doubt.


----------



## KimPossibli

minitwists are a fail for me.. the take down is unbearable.

I will not be doing this again. 

I may try for chunkier twists and a pin up.. 

meanwhile

I am definitely blowdrying and trimming my hair this weekend.. I may throw in a flat iron.. but that isnt definite


----------



## BreeNique

I think I've found my newest PS!
And I'm late to the bun game! 







^^ This will be my go-to PS, I'll soak the phony bun in water and moisturizer/ dip it in watery moisturizer mix, so it doesn't dry my hair out too much...or I'llcover it with saran wrap. Haven't decided yet. I'm just so happy!

So. my protective styles:
-buns
-twist-outs
-bantu knots


----------



## auparavant

My nape hairs are catching on my coat all the time and I'm about to Ventura undercut my hair.erplexed


----------



## Embyra

All week I've been having amazing hair days not good days....amazing!!! I think it's my introduction of SAA....and blue Eco styler

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, please help me send some hair love and birthday wishes to Nix08!!!

Happy Birthday! 
*pours out a little conditioner*

BostonMaria how did the trim go?


----------



## BostonMaria

@divachyk she didn't trim more than an inch all over and my hair came out awesome. My stylist did a great job. She knows me well, but I let her know that my hair grows in a V so a blunt cut is a no no. I also let her know she wasn't allowed to trim more than an inch or two so she was respectful of my wishes and showed me how much she cut. 

You can find the pictures here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=15341797&postcount=3152



divachyk said:


> Ladies, please help me send some hair love and birthday wishes to @Nix08!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> *pours out a little conditioner*
> 
> @BostonMaria how did the trim go?



@Nix08 happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Nix08

aaahhhh.....divachyk BostonMaria Thank you very much ladies


----------



## winona

BreeNique said:


> I think I've found my newest PS!
> And I'm late to the bun game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ This will be my go-to PS, I'll soak the phony bun in water and moisturizer/ dip it in watery moisturizer mix, so it doesn't dry my hair out too much...or I'llcover it with saran wrap. Haven't decided yet. I'm just so happy!
> 
> So. my protective styles:
> -buns
> -twist-outs
> -bantu knots



This looks cute Is the bun a phony pony?  If so what did you make it out of?


----------



## divachyk

BreeNique said:
			
		

> I think I've found my newest PS!
> And I'm late to the bun game!
> 
> ^^ This will be my go-to PS, I'll soak the phony bun in water and moisturizer/ dip it in watery moisturizer mix, so it doesn't dry my hair out too much...or I'llcover it with saran wrap. Haven't decided yet. I'm just so happy!
> 
> So. my protective styles:
> -buns
> -twist-outs
> -bantu knots



BreeNique please walk me through this bun. Is it a phony bun? Gorgeous! I could never get my phonies to look worth jack.


----------



## manter26

I FINALLY have 12" + in some places!!!  That's been my goal since I found the board back in '08.  It only took over 3 years and 2 full heads of hair (relaxed to natural).  I'm excited for all of my hair to get there so I can switch from my ruler to a tape measure.


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 

Happy Birthday!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## BreeNique

winona, divachyk, the bun is natural, it's just a circle thingie on the inside! I put my hair through the middle and wrap it around the bun, usually after I do a twist out/ on an old twist-out!!


----------



## divachyk

BreeNique, it's gorgeous. I thought you mentioned phony pony in your post. My bad.


----------



## SuchaLady

That is very pretty BreeNique. I think this is similar to how she did it divachyk http://m.youtube.com/?rdm=4phc78f5q&reload=3#/watch?v=ASGglFexMq0 I think that would be gorgeous with your hair.


----------



## choctaw

Bought a couple gallons of Suave Humectant conditioner for ayurvedic pastes/glosses,  oil rinses ...  also will be swimming frequently next month


----------



## samanthathebrave

Is it okay to not wash out a moisturizing deep conditioner like Hairveda's Sitrinillah?


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I really miss my relaxed hair today


----------



## shasha8685

The feeling of long shed hair going down your back is downright gross.


----------



## BrandNew

Still trying to decide if I should go with sisterlocks or regular locs. I'm not sure what to do...


----------



## Raspberry

So I was always under the impression that only sulfate based shampoos will remove silicones. However, I came across an article today that said that many surfactants remove sulfates as well. And low and behold Silk Dreams Whip My Hair! contains Disodium Lauryl sulfosuccinate, one of the mild surfactants that will remove 'cones (Supergirl, maybe you should inlude this info in your product description, lots of ppl would be happy to know). I wasn't using this product much because I mistakenly assumed it wouldn't remove 'cone based serums from my hair.  So glad to find this out because I do love the moisture retention I get from a sulfate-free regimen.


----------



## cutenss

Ok so while in an elevator, why did I get "weave" checked, AND asked if I was mixed? erplexed I mean, I do not nowhere looked mxed (I know that was improper grammer). I am used to getting weave checked, but this whole mixed thing? And then I did not even get to address the relaxer comment that was made after I got off the elevator. Sigh...IDK


----------



## Raspberry

Is anyone else annoyed the L'Oreal EverStrong ads that keep popping up? Acting like they're the first ones to ever invent a sulfate-free shampoo 



cutenss said:


> Ok so while in an elevator, why did I get "weave" checked, AND asked if I was mixed? erplexed I mean, I do not nowhere looked mxed (I know that was improper grammer). I am used to getting weave checked, but this whole mixed thing? And then I did not even get to address the relaxer comment that was made after I got off the elevator. Sigh...IDK



Sounds like you got the trifecta of rude hair questions... what was the relaxer comment?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Had a "my coworker shouldn't talk moment" just now. She commented that my wig looked silly on me. 

Meanwhile her weave looks ratty because she doesn't wash or comb it and her leave out is screaming for some moisture, sealing, heavy rainstorm... Something. 

Then she's asking if my wig itches me. 

It may be silly, but my wig still looks better than your weave boo-boo.


----------



## ms.tatiana

about to grease my edges & wrap my weave back up. I'm sick, just a real bad cough nose isn't running, throat doesn't hurt but I'm coughing & sweating like a pig I don't get it plus I keep getting bad headaches.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Anakinsmomma said:


> Had a "my coworker shouldn't talk moment" just now. She commented that my wig looked silly on me.
> 
> Meanwhile her weave looks ratty because she doesn't wash or comb it and her leave out is screaming for some moisture, sealing, heavy rainstorm... Something.
> 
> Then she's asking if my wig itches me.
> 
> It may be silly, but my wig still looks better than your weave boo-boo.



You are better than me b/c I would've asked her if she's looked in the mirror latley. Then I would've told her worry about getting her hair right and not to worry about mine.


----------



## allmundjoi

I just want to give up on my hair. Ugh. It feels like it's not growing and I made this dumb arse expensive bet my hair will be bsl/mbl in 2 years. *sigh*. I have all but removed myself from all my hair challenges. I need a break from my hair, but don't want to wig it, weave it, or braid it.  And I have been looking far from polished. We have a brunch to go to today and I am going looking like marmaduke. *sigh*


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

EllePixie said:


> WTF is this "biological trait" that "as Blacks" makes our hair dry??? Or...it's because the curl is tighter so it's harder for the sebum to travel down the hair shaft fully? WTH is this garbage?



I just go ahead and spread my sebum from my scalp and roots down the length of my hair and poof no more dryness issues. Sebum is the truth.


----------



## LaidBak

The harder I try to get longer hair, the shorter my hair gets.  *deep sigh*


----------



## KimPossibli

finished blowdrying, twisting and trimming my hair. 

i cut about a half inch off the ends. That's where most of my ssk were chilling out

Didn't actually see any damage which is great since I haven't seen scissors in about 8 months

Still hesitant about this self trimming thing.. but I haven't found a stylist I trust yet.

Will be putting my hair dryer and scissor away for the next 6 months


----------



## winona

OMG now I have a new addiction to nail art stamping.  I guess I am getting bored with my hair routine. I can't wait to get my konad kit in the mail


----------



## Meritamen

I want to play in my hair but it irks me that I would twice as much hair strecthed in order to do the same styles looser-haired ladies can do at SL-APL.


----------



## HanaKuroi

It is 7am and all I want to do is dc. Dc and steam. I have been awake trying to decide what products to use since 6. I have to wait until people get up. Otherwise they will be whining all day about how I woke them up.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Ok, I just put a load of laundry in. Once I am done with that, I will tackle my henna treatment. I haven't done one since October. It's such a day-long project; but, it's worth it. Ugh!


----------



## IMFOCSD

I really need to lay off the heat...flat ironing every week is becoming a turn off to me and my hair....so i am certain its time to decrease the direct heat and get back to hiding my hair more often...maybe 4-5 days a week and rollersets 2-3 days a week.


----------



## Embyra

Finally dyed my hair .....I can barely see colour on my hair my shoulders however...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

oh these yarn braids suck up some oil good lord


----------



## IMFOCSD

Embyra your curls are pretty....i have a semi permanent color in my hair that i don't see until some type of light reflects off of it..then its beautiful..I'm sure yours is the same


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I want senegalese twists. I might have set up an appt soon because I have grown tired of being bothered with my hair. At least for nowerplexed


----------



## Embyra

IMFOCSD said:


> Embyra your curls are pretty....i have a semi permanent color in my hair that i don't see until some type of light reflects off of it..then its beautiful..I'm sure yours is the same





Thanks hun i was washing it out in the shower and was like um shouldn't all this colour be IN my hair  

ill take some pics standing in the blazing sun to see if i see a hint of colour


----------



## Miss AJ

I just love it when people who don't give a crap about their hair try to come at me for buying hair products. It's not YOUR money so don't worry about it.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I'm so glad I finally have a new camera. I totally forgot I had a bestbuy gift card. Talk about a blessing. Now I can take decent FOTD and HOTD pics for the boards and my blogs


----------



## cutenss

I need some old formula mega-tek.  I need thickness.  My length is fine.


----------



## Embyra

Its a great feeling natural or relaxed when you get into auto pilot with your hair no more hours spent doing foolishness on washday *pops collar*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My natural hair I like you but then again when I relax will have to take alot off since it so uneven. I cornrowed my hair today and I see one side of my hair hangs but the other side doesn't and the middle doesn't hang at all it seems..I swear if I would have shaven it all off a while ago it may have been even now..


----------



## Dreamer48

I think it's time for some dookie braids.


----------



## septemberbaby

Awesome twist out today!!! Thank you Qhemet CTDG & AHTB.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> You are better than me b/c I would've asked her if she's looked in the mirror latley. Then I would've told her worry about getting her hair right and not to worry about mine.



Lol, I wanted to sooooo bad. But I'm so conditioned to "be polite" *rolls eyes*. It's a hard habit to break


----------



## MissMyssie

Re-installing box braids... Ahhhh It's 10pm and I'm only done with half of my head! Why do I always have to make a decision between sleep and looking like a complete ham?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

spellinto said:


> Can't wait for my lavender JBCO to get here so I can fix these edges once and for all!


 

lavendar JBCO?????? From where? It sounds


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Anakinsmomma said:


> Lol, I wanted to sooooo bad. But I'm so conditioned to "be polite" *rolls eyes*. It's a hard habit to break



Sorry to hear that. LOL I'm sure there will come a day when someone puts her in check b/c she has boundary issues for sure.


----------



## Lissa0821

Note to self, Silicon Mix is not for your new growth. It doesn't matter of how it is used, under the steamer is a "No", mixed with honey and olive oil it is still a "No".  It makes my ends soft and full but my roots hard and crunchy every time. I can only use it with a freshly relaxed hair, just wished I figured this out before I bought a 36 oz tub of it.


----------



## BreeNique

Last night during my usual Sunday wash and DC, I decided to put Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea spray on, and a shower cap on over it, as a sort of keratin and green tea dc (instead of immediately combing oit thourhg). Anyway, I noticed it made my hair much softer when I put in my leave-in and sealed! I was most pleased!

I think I'll start to put a shower cap on when my hair is wet with a little product in it, as a sort of baggy effect. We'll see. <3


----------



## SuchaLady

I am very pleased with my hair lately.  Its going to be a great year.


----------



## melissa-bee

I don't really have good hair days, I have good moisture days.


----------



## Kurlee

Hair One Cleanser and Conditioner with Argan Oil for Curly Hair is the bomb.com!!! My hair was so soft and detangled


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Kurlee said:


> Hair One Cleanser and Conditioner with Argan Oil for Curly Hair is the bomb.com!!! My hair was so soft and detangled


 
Really?

everytime I go to sally's I think about buying it until I smell it and put it back. I hate the way it smells.   But will tolerate it if it is a good product.


----------



## kandake

So I'm 14 months post BC.  My hair has grown to grazing SL.  Now the real work begins.  

SL is the longest my hair has ever been.  On one hand I'm confident in my hair practices and I've seen how AA hair CAN grow.  But there's a piece of me that doesn't believe it's possible.  For whatever reason I feel like my hair will fail me.  

I'm extremely anxious and excited to see what the next year will bring.


----------



## Kurlee

CaliiSwagg said:


> Really?
> 
> everytime I go to sally's I think about buying it until I smell it and put it back. I hate the way it smells.   But will tolerate it if it is a good product.


i bought the little sample pack for a dollar. I didn't notice a bad smell


----------



## Meritamen

I miss my edges. Years of abusing relaxers and taking poor care of my hair caused them to fall out. They started to grow back in but fell out again due to stress and I really want them back. I will go back to rubbing caster oil along my edges and looking into sulfur (that makes me nervous though.) Hopefully a dermatologist will be able to help.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Going through an awkward stage where my hair only looks good in like.. 1 style, lol.  Gonna flat iron it in a few weeks to holla at my ends, then wear it straight for a week, then figure out new styling options.  Can't believe I'm almost 1yr post.


----------



## choctaw

Rinse out ayurvedic pastes with water and follow with oil rinse = happy hair


----------



## Miss AJ

One of my best friends just asked me to make her a hair care guide book.  I'm quite flattered to say the least.  She always comments on how well I take care of my hair and how pretty it is, but I never saw this coming.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Blah, I don't think I care for straight hair (on me) anymore. I straightened to trim my ends, and will wear it this way till next weekend, but ooooweee, I'm counting the days till I can wet my head , lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Kurlee

sheamoisture yucca and aloe DC makes my hair shed and there's no slip. I really wanted to like it


----------



## NJoy

Washed tonight and doing an overnight DC.  Hoping to henna/indigo after I detangle and airdry tomorrow.  We'll see tho.


----------



## sugahoney

I have come to the conclusion that my hair needs some sort of heat to behave and look decent. I used a curling iron this morning for the first time in many many months in an attempt to have a decent hair day and my hair feels better than it did yesterday. I am going to try rollersetting on sunday when i wash and see how that work for me.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I've been running/working out so much and it's hard to keep my hair detangled at times.  It's not long enough for an 'official' bun, but I can fashion one with an elastic band and some bobby pins, lol.  Trying to figure out a way around it.


----------



## JerriBlank

They called me "long hair don't care" at my second job last night. *blushes furiously*
They've been commenting on my fro,and all I've gotten is positive comments. One of the girls even told me she wants to grow hers out like mine. Another natural head keeps calling me her natural hair idol. Lol.
My hair is only apl,and even straight,I put curls in it,and the body is out of this world,so it falls slightly below my shoulders.
They started whistling and cheering when I walked in,and I'm like,
. Lol. I think my shrinkage blew their minds! Yassss!


----------



## Lissa0821

I just love olive oil in my hair.


----------



## missjones

I might DC on dry hair while I'm exercising after work and then co-wash. idk, my hair feels in need of moisture.


----------



## NJoy

JerriBlank said:


> They called me "long hair don't care" at my second job last night. *blushes furiously*
> They've been commenting on my fro,and all I've gotten is positive comments. One of the girls even told me she wants to grow hers out like mine. Another natural head keeps calling me her natural hair idol. Lol.
> My hair is only apl,and even straight,I put curls in it,and the body is out of this world,so it falls slightly below my shoulders.
> They started whistling and cheering when I walked in,and I'm like,
> . Lol. I think my shrinkage blew their minds! Yassss!


 
That's SO awesome! Stunted on 'em.  Go girl!


----------



## NJoy

Still running around in last night's overnight DC under a wig. *sigh* Sorta hoping any tangles just melts away without my hair turning to mush. I was planning to henna but I reeeeeally don't feel like it. Why do today what you can put off til next week?  I'm tired. Wore myself out talking about it.   Hey! It's a lazy, rainy day today. I'm entitled to veg.


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm gonna go swimming on Friday. Not sure what's gonna happen with the hair.
I initially planned to coat it with shea butter, braid it in too two French braids and then wet it before going in the pool.
I ordered Aubrey Organics Swimmers Shampoo to get the chlorine out after, but how am I going to be standing up in some public showers trying to wash my hair. Especially with the build up of shea butter my hair has from the week. The lather is going to look like filth. And my friend is going to be with me so I can't have her wait for half an hour whilst I wash and condition my hair. 
I thought of rinsing my hair after and then going home straight away to shampoo my hair. But sometimes I put too much shea butter in my hair and I'll probably have to go home with some icky white coating on my hair. 
If this chlorine messes with my hair one time that is IT.


----------



## kittenz

I really want to do my hair but I hate washing my hair when I'm sick.  Despite science and logic wetting my head make my cold worse.


----------



## Evolving78

sugahoney said:


> I have come to the conclusion that my hair needs some sort of heat to behave and look decent. I used a curling iron this morning for the first time in many many months in an attempt to have a decent hair day and my hair feels better than it did yesterday. I am going to try rollersetting on sunday when i wash and see how that work for me.



yes, you should try roller setting.  it i better for your hair and you can air dry,  i finished a set and my hair feel soft and silky.

i will try my best to keep this set up.  i like to wear my hair curly.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Is the 12 inches in 12 months gone?


----------



## Embyra

Im going to need you ALL to go out and get keracare naturals leave in i love this stuff such a great moisturiser! DO IT!!


----------



## lux10023

im rocking the same lf from my vacay two weeks ago..now yall know how vacay hair can get--but its only because all of the lf wigs i usually order are out of stock wtheezy--and im on a hide my hair thing till may....

anyhoo over the wknd i revived the hell outta this bad boy((washed..conditoned..spritzed..moussed..air dried the works lol) and it looks decent--- ppl keep saying my hair looks nice--and all im thinking was yall dont even know the fight i had to have with this thing to get it decent...lmaoo

i was just at a mid-day work event and the press ppl come over like perfect28 we would like a picture of you with this new artist--i declined politelty--no no you will not catch me in a hd/hi res photo with a jacked up 2 week old vacy lf no u will not..standing next to said artist lolmaooo no no honey---


----------



## NJoy

^^^^   I know that's right!


----------



## NJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> Is the 12 inches in 12 months gone?


 
HanaKuroi

Yep. No surprise tho.


----------



## Nix08

I think I'm going to try wearing my hair out (at least to start the day) more often

My hair gets so dry if I don't properly steam....


----------



## NJoy

I'm ready for my kids to go to bed so that I can wash this DC out of my hair.  *sigh*  What time is it anyway?


----------



## Lurkee

I wonder if it is possible to grow hair from TWA to SL and longer without the need of any protective styles. I am yet to see someone who did the BC and grow their hair without the help of braids/wigs/weaves.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Thinking about doing mini twists for a few weeks.. gotta figure out the best method. *off to youtube*


----------



## melissa-bee

It's nice to see my hair actually looking like a bun today instead of looking like a distorted piece of something.


----------



## Lissa0821

I haven't used any heat on my hair in the last month or so.  My hair is feeling and looking so full, which is a great thing since I have fine hair.


----------



## Ogoma

Lurkee said:


> I wonder if it is possible to grow hair from TWA to SL and longer without the need of any protective styles. I am yet to see someone who did the BC and grow their hair without the help of braids/wigs/weaves.



Denimpixie on youtube (questfortheperfectcurl.com) is one person that comes to mind

I am at shoulder length (just below the top of my shoulder blades ) stretched and I did not use braids/wigs/weaves, but my growth rate is not impressive: it has taken me ~18 long months since my last relaxer (8 months since I cut off my relaxed ends), but I did it. Now I just need to get it into a bun easily and I am at my hair goal .


----------



## lana

I grew my hair out with buns only.  But I did not wear them 24/7

I think I'm mid-back length, but kinda scared to claim it....I want the fullest part of my hair to hang below the middle of my back...instead of the tail. I guess I'll claim it soon. 

I put my hair into a big long braid yesterday and my husband said that it looked beautiful. I told him I got African in me!


----------



## cutiepiesensei

Already tired of my hair being short  I've been taking care of my hair much better, but it is a little depressing seeing so many ladies on this forum with really long hair and i'm not even SL yet......


----------



## TopShelf

cutiepiesensei said:


> Already tired of my hair being short  I've been taking care of my hair much better, but it is a little depressing seeing so many ladies on this forum with really long hair and i'm not even SL yet......


 

you took the thought right out of my head. I just walked past my coworker with bsl hair (in excellent condition) and then walked past a mirror and looked at my own and was not very excited.


----------



## BreeNique

A few things:

1. Can't WAIT to wash my hair tonight. Washed it Sunday, and I just feel better when it's cleeeeeeean.I'll do a co-wash and do a niiiiiiice scalp massage with olive oil afterward, and it leave it on for a bit. I haven't beeen spraying with ACV mix at the ends lately, and I can tell. When I flat-ironed my hair last week, it puffed up unusually quickly--that was probably because the cuticles weren't closed.

2. I'm a heat scardy-cat. Well, a self-application of heat scardy-cat. I feel like every time I put heat on my head, DAMAGE! DAMAGE! DAMAGE! ha! not true. I think I'll stick with my using heat once a month or on "special occasions" *cough* when the weather will be dry and warm for upwards of 4 days* cough*.

3. I need a trim. Like yesterday. It's going on my list of things to do...we'll see what happens.


----------



## TopShelf

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Blah, I don't think I care for straight hair (on me) anymore. I straightened to trim my ends, and will wear it this way till next weekend, but ooooweee, I'm counting the days till I can wet my head , lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 

I'm definitely feeling this way. I like my hair blowdry straight and that's it.


----------



## Embyra

Ordered some fragrance oils creme brulee brown sugar and frosted cupcake


----------



## Lurkee

Ogoma said:


> Denimpixie on youtube (questfortheperfectcurl.com) is one person that comes to mind
> 
> I am at shoulder length (just below the top of my shoulder blades ) stretched and I did not use braids/wigs/weaves, but my growth rate is not impressive: it has taken me ~18 long months since my last relaxer (8 months since I cut off my relaxed ends), but I did it. Now I just need to get it into a bun easily and I am at my hair goal .



 for you. 

The goal of my HHJ is to wear my hair out with pride and to stope wearing fake hair. Sometimes I think I should wear the protective styles until I reach my goal as it would help reach there faster but I don't like the way they look anymore. I love washing and playing in my hair too much


----------



## HanaKuroi

Embyra said:
			
		

> Ordered some fragrance oils creme brulee brown sugar and frosted cupcake



Embrya let me know how those smell. I remember wanting to buy those oils and I forgot the site. What do you plan on doing with them?


----------



## cherrynicole

Thought I was doing great growing my hair from ear length in oct 2010 to full collarbone length now after a BC till I saw a friend recently.  She used to always have SL hair now she is 'swangin' at MBL. I was jealous of her length, she was jealous of my thickness. #hairenvy go figure!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

HanaKuroi said:


> Embrya let me know how those smell. I remember wanting to buy those oils and I forgot the site. What do you plan on doing with them?



HanaKuroi Im going to mix them into my eco styler and use them in conditioners i stick to the same products but i do get bored after a while with the scents so this is the best way of switching it up for me

If your in the states http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Fragrance-Oils.aspx


----------



## spellinto

I love the length and thicknesses of my hair these days.  I can get away with inconsistent upkeep.  Even if it gets to the point of unexcusable dryness, there's so much hair that the look can still pass as messy chic.  

Did a failed bantu knot out yesterday (only two knots but they didn't finish drying)...I was expecting uniform waves but when it fully dried it just looked like a long mass of messy texture.  I liked this look a lot better...very Lisa Bonet/90's grunge type of look.  Perfect for my sense of style 

My hair has been whimpering for some ORS Replenishing Conditioner.  I recently fed it some Aussie 3 Min Deeeep Conditioner, but it could use a douse of protein.  CVS wanted $7.99 for a bottle...bump that ishhhh, I bought the Pak for $1.80  Should be enough in the meantime.

And wth is my lavendar castor oil? Still waiting for it in the mail


----------



## sharifeh

I used the full aveda damage remedy line today for the first time. I'm impressed. My hair is dry now and it looks and feels very good. Soft and strong. My hair also responded well  in the shower. I'm going to use it consistently and see how my hair responds over time.


----------



## sharifeh

spellinto your hair looks beautiful in your avatar 
What's your Reggie?


----------



## bettysmsboop

I am so frustrated with my nape.....we have a love hate relationship on a costant basis. If we could just find a happy medium : (


----------



## Ogoma

Am I missing something? Why is rice bran oil sold out everywhere???


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Am I missing something? Why is rice bran oil sold out everywhere???



I have some of that stinky oil in my fridge I would give you if you lived closer. Yuck. I just can't handle that smell.


----------



## NikkiQ

Dyed my hair last week and wondering when I can dye it again. The red isn't bright enough for me


----------



## OhTall1

Today I gave myself some bangs, which I haven't had in a long time.  They look good on me.  I don't know why I didn't do this before.


----------



## Ogoma

HanaKuroi said:


> I have some of that stinky oil in my fridge I would give you if you lived closer. Yuck. I just can't handle that smell.



Thanks for the offer. I would have grabbed it if I still lived in the US. It is supposed to have a very light scent.

I found out why it is sold out everywhere on the ground and online: Dr. Oz mentioned it on his Monday show as the healthiest oil to use for those wanting to lose weight. I meant to buy this on Saturday, but kept procrastinating.


----------



## knjsavy

I am loving the versatility of my natural hair


----------



## HanaKuroi

I can clearly see the damage I did with the denman. I have areas that are 5 inches long and the rest of my hair is cb or longer.  I just had to keep using that darn brush! I have been finger combing and detanglimg for a couple of months now. No wet handling of my hair. Damp or nearly dry only. Wash in braids. Dry in braids. Dc in twists and steam.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I can clearly see the damage I did with the denman. I have areas that are 5 inches long and the rest of my hair is cb or longer.  I just had to keep using that darn brush! I have been finger combing and detanglimg for a couple of months now. No wet handling of my hair. Damp or nearly dry only. Wash in braids. Dry in braids. Dc in twists and steam.



I think it's been killing my hair too...  Last time I used it to detangle, I felt some damaged spots in the back.  Smh, time to pick a new tool!  And I tried so hard to love it too...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Miss AJ

I just made myself dizzy.  I was supposed to be prepping my hair for bedtime and I ended up playing Willow Smith and whipping my hair back and forth LOL!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I thought by now my hair would be on point I mean 4 yrs natural I should have nice big hair. So it seems my hair just stops at cbl..so for me it doesn't matter if I'm relaxed or natural my hair even with a good reggie will always be that length so relaxing isn't all that scary to me anymore. Spring time is coming and what a nice way to start the season by relaxing. That way I won't have to be so wig dependent as I am now and if I wanted something fresh I could get a half wig at half the cost..


----------



## HanaKuroi

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> I think it's been killing my hair too...  Last time I used it to detangle, I felt some damaged spots in the back.  Smh, time to pick a new tool!  And I tried so hard to love it too...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I even modified it and bought the one with fewer teeth/bristles. Nope. I used the tangle teaser before that. That was da debil. I finger comb almost exclusively I have used a wide toothed bamboo comb and a jibere shower comb without problems. MrsJaiDiva


----------



## Mische

I've been bunning the last couple days 'cause my hair needs to be washed (high bun on top of my head) and have been getting endless compliments. Why is it you get the most comments on hairstyles you don't even like that much?


----------



## LexaKing

bettysmsboop said:


> I am so frustrated with my nape.....we have a love hate relationship on a costant basis. If we could just find a happy medium : (



bettysmsboop

Im having the same issue  My nape use to be the longest part of my hair, now the sides are out growing it and healthier so I'm getting this "W" shape 
I think my nape was either thinning because I kept sleeping in my necklace or because I wrapped to tight. Now I put extra moisturizer on it and my edges and massage my nape. Hopefully itll catch up


----------



## -PYT

Thinking about my hair.  Wanting to wash and trim this weekend...but when?  Haven't twisted in SO long. What if it doesn't look right?


----------



## BreeNique

I need to give the front corner of my right side a break. I usuall take out a piece on that side when m hair is in a ponytail, and twist it/ put it behind my ear. It'sbecoming something of a whack patch, really, and I can tell it's been through wear and tear. Anyway, no hair out for the month of march! let's see what happens.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

This Loreal EverCreme Cleansing Conditioner is better than I thought it would be.....love it!

ETA: Loving my new highlights....makes my eyes POP!!!


----------



## NJoy

Yeeeee! Took my hair out of twists after washing and doing an overnight moisturizing DC in twists. My hair is so soft and fluffy and NO detangling issues at all. :woohoo:


----------



## spellinto

sharifeh said:


> spellinto your hair looks beautiful in your avatar
> What's your Reggie?



thanks sharifeh  i've been a little off my game bc of schoolwork and whatnot, but my regimen is:

shampoo 1x a week (right now i'm using shea moisture retention shampoo, dk how i feel about it yet)
DC at least 1x a week (usually 2x though)
dust every 6-8 weeks
m&s daily (mist warm water, then apply NTM leave in and coconut oil)
cowash whenever
air dry always & protective style frequently

i think thats about it, hope that helps!


----------



## spellinto

my hair's a little pissed with me this morning. woke up with sahara dry, tangled strands  i don't think it can go with a DC any longer. once i get back from work, ORS Replenishing Pak and I are going to happily reunite


----------



## sharifeh

Ogoma 

Healthiest oil to use to lose weight? How? By eating it? 
Rice bran oil is one of the ceramide oils right ? 



			
				Ogoma said:
			
		

> Thanks for the offer. I would have grabbed it if I still lived in the US. It is supposed to have a very light scent.
> 
> I found out why it is sold out everywhere on the ground and online: Dr. Oz mentioned it on his Monday show as the healthiest oil to use for those wanting to lose weight. I meant to buy this on Saturday, but kept procrastinating.


----------



## Miss AJ

Changed up the bun today...side bun with an angled part


----------



## nappystorm

I just saw a video where a girl put braid extensions on a wig. I see her point but I dunno...


----------



## naturalagain2

These two flat twist are so convenient. This is going to be my go to protective style when I'm lazy or rushed for time especially the days I workout and want to cowash.


----------



## Ogoma

sharifeh said:


> Ogoma
> 
> Healthiest oil to use to lose weight? How? By eating it?
> Rice bran oil is one of the ceramide oils right ?



sharifeh:

I haven't watched the episode so I don't know the details, but in trying to figure out why the rice bran oil I saw on Saturday was out of stock everywhere (even online!) on Wednesday, I came across these: 

http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/miracle-fat-get-skinny-rice-bran-oil

http://cincinnati.com/blogs/cooking...is-better-canola-or-olive-oil-heres-my-video/


----------



## SavannahNatural

One of these days I'm going to realize that no matter how others hair may look after a Bantu knot out, mine will not look that way!

Just took my knots out and I look like a clown! Will be twisting this up and rocking a puff, because this is not where it's at!

ETA: because there's always an up to a down, I do love the twist out look (haven't done one in awhile) and my hair is incredibly soft! And my wacky patch looks luscious!


----------



## Embyra

sooo my fragrance oils are here the frosted cupcake smells like pina colada .......the creme brulee smells like curry......and the brown sugar smells decent not as strong as i thought it would be


----------



## HanaKuroi

Embyra said:
			
		

> sooo my fragrance oils are here the frosted cupcake smells like pina colada .......the creme brulee smells like curry......and the brown sugar smells decent not as strong as i thought it would be



How can it smell like curry? Ew! Noooo! What if you mix the pina colada and the brown sugar? Pineapple upside down cake???


----------



## Embyra

HanaKuroi said:


> How can it smell like curry? Ew! Noooo! What if you mix the pina colada and the brown sugar? Pineapple upside down cake???



I SWEAR TO YOU CURRY!!!!  it is being discontinued sooo theres your reason

They can smell very different out the bottle compared to when they are added to product i will do a SMALL batch test and report back


mmmmm pineapple upside down cake....

I have chocolate here also so im thinking of mixing brown sugar and the chocolate


----------



## sharifeh

@[email protected] said:


> One of these days I'm going to realize that no matter how others hair may look after a Bantu knot out, mine will not look that way!
> 
> Just took my knots out and I look like a clown! Will be twisting this up and rocking a puff, because this is not where it's at!
> 
> ETA: because there's always an up to a down, I do love the twist out look (haven't done one in awhile) and my hair is incredibly soft! And my wacky patch looks luscious!



I'm right there with you. I have yet to have luck with that style.  it looks so beautiful on others and seems so simple.


----------



## smwrigh3

my girlfriend just told me that she cut her chair to chin length during christmas break. She just txt'd me and said her hair is APL. I said "Didn't u just cut you hair 3 months ago?" she said  "Yea it grew back already" I asked for comparison pictures... she aint txt me back. 

I want to say she cut her hair and it was chin length unstretched and now it is APL stretched. That is the ONLY sense I could make out of it (without pictures)


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Oh this wig has seen better days. I even washed it in my typical fool proof method and it looked ok but the nape is a ham..I want to change my hair so bad but I'm with alot of white people so I'm trying not to be the sterotype..I am the only black woman in my unit so I def don't want no looks..but Monday oh yea that new Model Model Carmen with highlights will be on my head..


----------



## HanaKuroi

Do I need to steam or do anything drastic to my hair? I wore it out and it was 12 degrees f. I wasn't out long just to the car and to the store and back. Am I being paranoid? I just m/s last night. It feels the same.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I really want to wear hairstyles with big, long chunky braids all the time. I can't wait till my hair is hip length. le sigh


----------



## cocosweet

I finally got up the gumption to throw out my old, cheap, past its prime, flat iron.


----------



## Aggie

I seriously did not want to add another staple to my hair product list but I just tried Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream and I must admit, I am in . I mean that conditioner is plain and simply delicious Like someone else said - I want to EAT MY HAIR!!! Seriously yawl!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

I'm glad to say that I'm finally starting to get the hang of caring for my natural hair. Braidouts work a lot better than twistouts, and my hair can be nice and stretched out and easy(ish) enough to tie back as if it were relaxed or blowdried .

Still, I can't wait to get my free weave installed soon


----------



## HanaKuroi

Aggie said:
			
		

> I seriously did not want to add another staple to my hair product list but I just tried Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream and I must admit, I am in . I mean that conditioner is plain and simply delicious Like someone else said - I want to EAT MY HAIR!!! Seriously yawl!



Aggie now you are over here being a pusha! How many more addicts do you need ? 
I'll be buying this evening okay???? 



Tell us how you really feel about Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Dream.


----------



## Evolving78

Aggie said:


> I seriously did not want to add another staple to my hair product list but I just tried Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream and I must admit, I am in . I mean that conditioner is plain and simply delicious Like someone else said - I want to EAT MY HAIR!!! Seriously yawl!



Aggie

why did you just do that to me?  you are so wrong for this post and review.  off to look at SD's website again!   if i do get it, i will use it for my DD.  i am feeling the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm right now.

oh i can't wait for my steamer to get here!  i really hope it helps get my hair completely back on track.  i am not going to wash my hair until it arrives.


----------



## Aggie

HanaKuroi said:


> @Aggie now you are over here being a pusha! How many more addicts do you need ?
> I'll be buying this evening okay????
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us how you really feel about Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Dream.


Girl, you have no idea how wonderful this conditioner is for my hair. I can't wait to try some of the other products in this line.



shortdub78 said:


> @Aggie
> 
> why did you just do that to me? you are so wrong for this post and review. off to look at SD's website again!  if i do get it, i will use it for my DD. i am feeling the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm right now.
> 
> oh i can't wait for my steamer to get here! i really hope it helps get my hair completely back on track. i am not going to wash my hair until it arrives.


 
 I know right! You gatta try it for yourself though shortdub78. That Joico Balm may just be a blast....I mean balm of the past.


----------



## Dayjoy

shortdub78 said:


> oh i can't wait for my steamer to get here!  i really hope it helps get my hair completely back on track.  i am not going to wash my hair until it arrives.



shortdub78 What steamer did you buy?  I'm looking to buy one.  TIA


----------



## Lissa0821

I used castor oil when I first came to LHCF and wasn't crazy about it.  I think I was using too much.  I am going to give it a try again.   This time I am using a mixture of castor oil, olive oil and a pinch of grapeseed oil on my scalp overnight and will wash it out tomorrow.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I may straighten my hair this weekend.


----------



## bosswitch

I spilled a bit of EVOO while cooking....i scooped it up and used it to seal my ends. You've done me wrong LHCF!


----------



## Kurlee

Lissa0821 said:


> I used castor oil when I first came to LHCF and wasn't crazy about it.  I think I was using too much.  I am going to give it a try again.   This time I am using a mixture of castor oil, olive oil and a pinch of grapeseed oil on my scalp overnight and will wash it out tomorrow.



i gave up on castor oil. it's just way too thick/dense


----------



## Miss AJ

Who is the member that has that GIF in her signature with the SERIOUS hair flip and the caption "Someone just made MBL"?  I saw that this morning and have NOT stopped thinking/laughing about it lol.


----------



## Evolving78

Dayjoy



Dayjoy said:


> shortdub78 What steamer did you buy?  I'm looking to buy one.  TIA



i got mine from ebay it was like $70 with free shipping.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-INFRA-R...ltDomain_0&hash=item4ab34b8b99#ht_3852wt_1027


----------



## Nelli04

I keep going back and forth between whether my ultimate hair length goal is BSL or MBL. I know my hair is already too much for me to handle and it's only almost grazing BSL...IDK if I can handle MBL...

It's probably best to just go after BSL and decide after that...


----------



## KimPossibli

my hair feels so good..

if I get this from blow drying and silicones.. welp.. I may do this all the time


----------



## claudzie

I'm about to put braids with extensions in my hair for the first time in 5years!! wow i wonder what it will feel like. hmm how do I manage my hair in braids? :/


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I've been taking 2000mcgs of Biotin since January for my nails (I stopped getting acrylic and wearing my natural nails).  I've not paid attention to a change in my hair, but my nails are noticeably longer and stronger.. I recently upped to 3000mcgs.... this morning while I was doing  my makeup, my nail grazed my nose and tore off a layer of skin :-/ it's still bleeding/weeping.  I dunno if this is a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Dayjoy

shortdub78 said:


> Dayjoy
> 
> 
> 
> i got mine from ebay it was like $70 with free shipping.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-INFRA-R...ltDomain_0&hash=item4ab34b8b99#ht_3852wt_1027


shortdub78
Thanks!  That's the one I'm looking at too.  I can't wait to hear how you like it.


----------



## prospurr4

Nelli04 said:


> I keep going back and forth between whether my ultimate hair length goal is BSL or MBL. I know my hair is already too much for me to handle and it's only almost grazing BSL...IDK if I can handle MBL...
> 
> It's probably best to just go after BSL and decide after that...


 
Yes, I'm undecided too as to what length I want as my final goal.  I trimmed last night, so now I am at full MBL.  I'm really happy with the length and thickness now, but currently I'm shooting for WL and then W-Hip as my final.  Hmmmm....at this point, I don't know if I will go beyond WL....especially if my ends aren't as thick as they are now...decisions, decisions *rambling*


----------



## Lissa0821

Kurlee said:


> i gave up on castor oil. it's just way too thick/dense



I totally understand, so far so good.  The true test for me of whether or not I will continue to use it will be how well I can wash it out of my hair.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I'm loving this Hair One, may use this strictly as my shampoo.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Baggying for eight hour made my hair really happy! I was going to wash my hair tonight since I'm off, but now I'll wash it tomorrow.


----------



## springy_curly

I live in a dorm room this year and share a bathroom with 3 other girls. I daydream about the loooong deep conditioning and hair pampering sessions I will have next year in the privacy of my own room and bathroom!

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

my bad its the brown sugar fragrance oil that smells like pina colada even weirder huh


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

A hair reflection. I use to want to have what we all know is good hair that is basically just loose textured hair growing up. I noticed that the kids that were mixed or had hair that was 3a or 3b were treated so much better. I remember this girl she was fat like I, however she was very fair skin think Alica Keys color and had hair very similar to her as well. The teachers let her slide on so much..I was thinking about this as I was looking at my head tonight while I ran my bath water. I can see why I hide behind wigs and weaves so much. Now granted until I'm slimmer I won't rock my own as it's too short for comfort, but I can really see the deeper reason.

On a more surface hair note, I notice my hair is itching alot now that I'm trying for wash day every 2 weeks. I really don't want to wash it though..decisions decisions.


----------



## Embyra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yZrmdskI57I



WOW! My hair has been natural for 11 years and I have never finger detangled and that is probably why﻿ I lose soooo much hair﻿ every week and have only gotten a little past shoulder length, I always end up cutting 3-4 inches off every summer because I'm annoyed by the tangles and breakage. Imagine the length if I never cut it and finger detangled. smh This is awesome.
niquebud




NicHair She's never had a relaxer so her hair has always been natural. Stop trying to get tips and "inspiration" from a person who does not have truly kinky hair, therefore not experiencing a REAL hair journey. I only listen to my sisters with type 4b/c hair because that's what I have. Not really directing at you, but﻿ it's annoying when black girls with kinky hair try to talk advices from girls who odds are do not have hair like them.
Tooke28




guess she told her look:


----------



## ms.tatiana

I just got the remington curl perfect curling iron from target for 24.99 & i will be using it tonight to go out!


----------



## SuchaLady

Ladies do not let subpar shampoo go to waste! I'm currently cleaning my bathroom with shampoo lol


----------



## Embyra

well the creme caramel smells soooooo good mixed in with coconut oil no curry smell to mention

I bought some more allergen free fragrance oils and a bunch of other hair stuff just now 

need to get some hair conditioner and that's it no more shopping for hair stuff!!


----------



## Ogoma

I have been put on lockdown by my SO: no hair stuff, body stuff, no clothes/shoes/bags/jewelry until June. I needed it as I've been unable to control myself. I think I have spent more on all of this than I've put towards my retirement or savings.


----------



## halee_J

I'm a little upset that my hair is acting up, but its really a good thing, because its breathed new life into my hair journey. It has forced me to try some new things and makes me happy about buying hair products and doing my hair again. Looking forward to making my new oil mixes, whipped shea butter and flaxseed gel


----------



## Simply_elle

Ogoma said:
			
		

> I have been put on lockdown by my SO: no hair stuff, body stuff, no clothes/shoes/bags/jewelry until June. I needed it as I've been unable to control myself. I think I have spent more on all of this than I've put towards my retirement or savings.



It happens to the best 

As well as saving I budget for my goodies, that way I won't have a financial binge! Lol, best wishes!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant

I am in  with Noodle Head curl cream! Thanks Pokahontas for recommending this product!

It's so funny bc the very first time i tried it...i hated it! Because it left my hair feeling dried out and stiff. The problem was...i didn't use a leave in under it. So after experimenting with other hair products i said "Let me give it another try, now that i know how to use curl creams" and i bought the big bottle of it and now i only use it as my styler...my EcoStyler is all lonely on my table...i still use that for my edges and when i do twists. But Noodle Head works great on top of Hair One Argan....my hair dries curly and soft and smells really good!

Also...i have been using AO Island Naturals conditioner...i used it to detangle and deep condition today.  Although it smells like cinnamon sprinkled on Noxema....this stuff had SOOOOOOO so so so so so so much crazy slip! I had NO issue detangling my hair today...tangles just melted like a hot knife thru butter! I still prefer the scent of HSR tho.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I'm bartending for a friend tonight & the dj has thigh length dreads. If I had thigh length hair You wouldn't be able to tell me jack. I will try to sneak a pic if I can.


----------



## bettysmsboop

LexaKing said:


> @bettysmsboop
> 
> Im having the same issue  My nape use to be the longest part of my hair, now the sides are out growing it and healthier so I'm getting this "W" shape
> I think my nape was either thinning because I kept sleeping in my necklace or because I wrapped to tight. Now I put extra moisturizer on it and my edges and massage my nape. Hopefully itll catch up



LexaKing

I think my issuse may be moisture also so I have also put a little more moisturizer on there hoping to solve the  problem again. By the way.. your hair looks like it hasn't had a set back at all!!!!!


----------



## winona

I have been too excited to straighten my hair to let my hubby trim it for weeks.  Now that I actually have time to do this I don't even feel like it.  LMBO this is crazy because I won't have another opportunity until end of April and it is going to be HOT in Texas.


----------



## Lissa0821

So far so good, I used the castor oil & olive oil mix on my scalp on Thursday.  I used the Creme of Nature Argan oil products to wash and deep condition my hair on Friday.  It was good at washing out the excess oil and my hair is moisturized.  I am going to continue with this routine for the remainder of my relaxer stretch (week 6 to week 12).


----------



## halee_J

Coffee rinses huh?:scratchch  I'm intrigued


----------



## BreeNique

Tonight.
is all about.
a co-wash and DC.
...
...
and writing a 10 page paper. but while DC'ing. 

<3


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Can't stop trimming...I want my ends to be perfect.


----------



## Embyra

Im on holiday for 2 weeks and i bought a bunch of hair stuff to try out im going to be mixing up a storm in the kitchen ya heard me!


----------



## allmundjoi

Not quite sure how long I should leave the henna in when I am under the soft bonnet...been under here for 2 hours.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I need thicker edges!


----------



## Aggie

can somebody please tell me what does SMH mean. I keep seeing it but haven't a clue


----------



## JFemme

smh= shaking my head..


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Smh Aggie Just joking!


----------



## Aggie

JFemme said:


> smh= shaking my head..


 
Thanks hun.



Ms. Tiki said:


> Smh @Aggie Just joking!


, I like this!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

halee_J said:
			
		

> Coffee rinses huh?:scratchch  I'm intrigued



Try them. You'll love them!!!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I smell like aaaaiiiice cream I smell like aaaaiiice cream...

DCing under Bori with MD coffee and Kokum. One of my coworkers said I smell like ice cream. I can still smell it too... It must be a really strong scent because my nose is practically useless.


----------



## SherylsTresses

So I've flat ironed my hair twice within a month because of back-to-back interviews with a hospital.  Not sure if I have heat damage but I'm seeing little pieces during my twisting process.  Guess I'll do weekly protein treatments until the breakage/damage ceases.  ohwell:

My routine:
Clarify
Protein treatment with AO GPB
DC with Giovanni 50:50
Leave-in (on second flat iron)
Curlformers with hood dryer
Chi Silk infusium
Chi flat iron using brush/chase method
Moisturize with KeraCare conditioning creme mixed with EVOO
Pincurl or bun nightly


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I really love rose water. It's one product that works for hair, skin, everything.


----------



## manter26

I have finally achieved the elusive 2nd day wash and go. Oil + full head baggying did an awesome job of preserving my style. woot woot! =)


----------



## BrandNew

Just ordered Milky Way Cleopatra wig after watching good youtube reviews of it. Hope I like it!


----------



## choctaw

pre-poo with ayurvedic tea and olive oil
shampoo with Giovanni 50:50
detangle and condition with Joico Moisture recovery and HS combs
apply coconut oil to edges & ends
braid to dry


----------



## winona

I am so grateful I learned to braid  I can't believe how much money I am saving.


----------



## NJoy

Y'ever feel like you _should_ be doing something to your hair but it looks and feels so great you don't wanna? That's me today.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I saw a really bad weave on a really nice woman today. She didn't deserve what she got.


----------



## halee_J

Anakinsmomma How does the coffee rinse make you hair feel?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

halee_J said:


> @Anakinsmomma How does the coffee rinse make you hair feel?


 

hmmm... Since I mix it with tea and oils, usually very soft.  But I use it more for scalp effects... my shedding has decreased substantially since I started doing it.  And it makes the tingle from Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingles feel soooooo good.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

kinkycurlygurl said:


> I saw a really bad weave on a really nice woman today. She didn't deserve what she got.


 When bad weaves happen to good people...


----------



## Anakinsmomma

winona said:


> I am so grateful I learned to braid I can't believe how much money I am saving.


 

How did you do that? I'm trying to learn how to cornrow my hair and they are never very tight... I don't get what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Evolving78

1-1.5 inches to go til i make my first goal!  i know i will make my goal by April-May.  i want to wash my hair so bad, but i have two more days ago until my steamer gets here.  i pray it works.  still thinking about getting that Mizani Night Treatment.


----------



## halee_J

Anakinsmomma said:


> hmmm... Since I mix it with tea and oils, usually very soft.  But I use it more for scalp effects... my shedding has decreased substantially since I started doing it.  And it makes the tingle from Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingles feel soooooo good.



Sounds good! I'm interested in the scalp benefits; namely help with shedding and stimulation  Tingle sounds good, maybe I'll add some tea tree oil to some brewed coffee and make a pre-poo :scratchch thanks lady


----------



## winona

[USER=318887 said:
			
		

> Anakinsmomma[/USER];15424115]How did you do that? I'm trying to learn how to cornrow my hair and they are never very tight... I don't get what I'm doing wrong.



I couldn't figure it out for the longest so I found a braider in town and offered her a proposition.  She teach me how to braid in lieu of braiding my hair.  So basically I paid her the $60 she would have gotten to teach me how to cornrow.  I already had an idea but I just couldn't figure out how to place my fingers for a close catch.  Anyway she taught me how to braid 3 sessions(1st 1hour, 2nd 30min, 3rd 30min) and sent me on my way.  In between sessions I practiced on my mannequin head and showed her my homework during the next session.  She critiqued my technique and everything.  It was so great that I contacted her again to teach me how to kinky twist with fake hair.  Ahhh yea I guess she figured she would loose to much business if she only did it for $60 so she changed the price to $180 at the last minute.  I wished her farewell and found a sweet lady for Ghana who taught me for free 99


----------



## BreeNique

Just washed my hair, but for the first time I feel there may be residue on it/ a bit of coating....next wash day, I'll clarify shampoo, too. It didnt help that I *accidentally* slept in my DC last night, after DCing all day yesterday. Not slept in it as in "put a baggy/ scarf on and let my head heat DC itself", but instead I took the scarf off and slept on the SHEETS, GIRL, in my DC-d and dried hair. So sad.

Anyway, it's clean(er) now, and I put some AG Fast Food leave-in and sealed with mimosa hair balm from Carol's Daughter, did 8-10 twists, and twisted them vvertically on flexi-rods. hopefully tomorrow I'll have a fresh, tangle-free style!

Good stuff.


----------



## chelseatiara

I havent used gel in sooo long....i mean in like a month...and before that it was once a week for a while....just gave away a whole thing of ecostyler argan oil.....


----------



## Evolving78

so i broke down and started to finger detangle and pre poo my hair.  it needed it.  i'm keeping this dc in until morning.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

winona said:
			
		

> I couldn't figure it out for the longest so I found a braider in town and offered her a proposition.  She teach me how to braid in lieu of braiding my hair.  So basically I paid her the $60 she would have gotten to teach me how to cornrow.  I already had an idea but I just couldn't figure out how to place my fingers for a close catch.  Anyway she taught me how to braid 3 sessions(1st 1hour, 2nd 30min, 3rd 30min) and sent me on my way.  In between sessions I practiced on my mannequin head and showed her my homework during the next session.  She critiqued my technique and everything.  It was so great that I contacted her again to teach me how to kinky twist with fake hair.  Ahhh yea I guess she figured she would loose to much business if she only did it for $60 so she changed the price to $180 at the last minute.  I wished her farewell and found a sweet lady for Ghana who taught me for free 99



Hmmmmm.... I might have to go that route too.


----------



## LunaGorgeous

I love coconut oil.


----------



## Embyra

My flaxseeds are soaking


----------



## halee_J

Dear Shea butter,

I am so sorry for all the nasty things I said about you . I was speaking out of ignorance, I didn't know how to use you at the time. Who knew whipping you up with oils would make my hair so soft and shiny!  Please forgive me. You work so nicely with the flaxseed gel, you have my twists looking plump and juicy. I can now do low mani without looking crazy, thank you 

Love,

Halee
*Yes, it's that serious* ...... ​
.
.


----------



## Embyra

^^^^^loooooooooooool you nut!  thats how i bashed castor oil now i cant live without it


Im not a fan of shea butter either but im hoping whipping it makes the difference


----------



## Embyra

Washed my hair and was in the shower oohhing and ahhing with tresemme as you do

Door bell rang i couldnt wait so made sure my boobies were covered up didnt want to do a janet blondboob and opened up the door the look on the guys face  he even complimented me on my hair loooool


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I am Queen of the nerd herd today. I stole my hair style from Eowyn, one of the characters in Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Lurkee

It makes me emotional to have so many ladies cheering me on this journey and willing to help me to get to a better place with my hair for free after years of abuse by myself and paid ignorant stylists. Thank you all.


----------



## Embyra

As part of my 2 week holiday with my hair today is the day im trying leaving in conditioner no gel as per cg .....my hair already gave me the side eye 


What my hair needs to remember is I RUN THIS!!...............for now


----------



## nerdography

As much I miss the volume of my natural hair, I decided not to go back. Even though originally I decided to transition. 

I was detanling my new growth and it took forever. With relaxed hair it takes me 10 to wash my hair (detangling, wash, condition.) When my hair was natural it would take me an hour just to detangle. When my hair was natural I had to moisturize twice a day everyday. With my hair relaxed it moisturize at the time I wash it and I don't have to moisturize until the next time I wash my hair, two weeks later. 

Right now I'm deciding if I'm going to relax at the six month mark (April 1) like planned or if I'm going to wait a year (October 1.)


----------



## Melaninme

I love my braids, I love my braids, I love my braids (trying to convince myself not to remove them and start over). I love my braids, I love my braids.


----------



## Kurlee

i miss Ellepixie's post. How come she don't post anymore? Still watch her vids all the time.


----------



## winona

It is a dog on shame that it is easier to log into a website to check a past order than to dig through you stash to see how many you ordered:/


----------



## Embyra

Kurlee said:


> i miss Ellepixie's post. How come she don't post anymore? Still watch her vids all the time.



me too Kurlee she said too much censoring on here ....which is true


----------



## Kurlee

Embyra said:


> me too @Kurlee she said too much censoring on here ....which is true


i understand exactly what she means. She is missed though. Her and DLewis


----------



## Lissa0821

I have been consistent with my scalp massages since my last touch up and can see the difference. Now I just need to figure out a way to soften it during the week without weighing down my hair.


----------



## winona

Mama got some rosemary pomade in the mail  I will always love my mama  I can't wait for her next appointment with Hiwot later this month.


----------



## Embyra

halee_J how did your flaxseed gel go was it thick? did you use the gold or brown ones?


----------



## Ogoma

Back to a nice hair day. I am done with trying any new stylers/gels - UFD CM and KMF UMG give me nice, predictable results. I am sticking with just those two.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Kmf umg? Ogoma I know the first oneehat is the second one?


----------



## halee_J

Embrya after boiling and straining it was definitely a gel, but a bit runny. But once it cooled it got super thick, esp after o/n in the fridge


----------



## yardyspice

I'm going to bun for the next 2 weeks. I think. I am anxious to try the Marley braid method I saw on youtube.


----------



## Embyra

thanks halee_J i read leaving it overnight gets more gel so thats what im doing but the water isnt thick at all maybe i need more seedserplexed did you use the brown or golden seeds?


----------



## halee_J

Embrya how are you making your gel? Are you soaking the seeds first? 

I followed naptura85 recipe 1/4 cup dry seeds : 2 cups water. Boil till thick, strain. I used regular brown seeds.


----------



## Ogoma

HanaKuroi said:


> Kmf umg? @Ogoma I know the first oneehat is the second one?



HanaKuroi Kiss My Face Upper Management Gel


----------



## halee_J

Yep, I'm gonna try to make my own mud wash.


----------



## Rocky91

the sallys argan oil line 
it's too soon to say but i may have found my staple line. as in, i can use ONLY this line.


----------



## Embyra

halee_J said:


> Embrya how are you making your gel? Are you soaking the seeds first?
> 
> I followed naptura85 recipe 1/4 cup dry seeds : 2 cups water. Boil till thick, strain. I used regular brown seeds.



halee_JYeah im soaking them first only because i heard you get more gel that way on NC ......looks like i added too much water i added nearly a litre even though i watched the naptural vid already smh.......ill boil it off tommo


----------



## halee_J

Embrya Lol you nut! Trust you to drown the seeds   Yeah just boil off the excess, it should be good. I'm going to try soaking the seeds first next time too


----------



## Nix08

The regimen I have now is fantastic! My hair feels so soft and healthy. My new growth has never felt so moisturized and manageable. 
Almost daily cowashing 
1-2 steam sessions a week
Frequent dc's
Maintain balance


----------



## BrandNew

Made up my mind to move ahead with my sisterlocks


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Baggying my braids give them serious hang time


----------



## NJoy

Brand new 32 oz jar of EVCO but my hair feels too good to disturb. *sigh* Ah well. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I'm only 12 weeks post, but I think I'm going to go ahead and get a touch-up and corrective next week. I'm really tired of trying to work with this underprocessed hair and the way it's been breaking and tangling, I don't think I can afford to wait another four weeks. 
I'll probably have to get a trim too.


----------



## Embyra

Yeeeess one box of goodies has arrived!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

halee_J said:


> Yep, I'm gonna try to make my own mud wash.


 
I use Queen Helene Mud Mask from the drug store, it was a cheap and cheerful mud wash solution. It worked just fine for me.


----------



## Embyra

3 more parcels! damn I'm so excited it felt like Christmas Lool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona

I love this forum thanks to Allandra I am water spraying my hair everyday consistently.  It seems to reactivity my leave in.  I used 8oz water and 2 vials of 619
ETA I only use distilled water
Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## halee_J

kinkycurlygurl I read your post in the terressentials thread, and I'm considering this too  I'm thinking of trying this first and if I like it, I go full speed ahead and make own with all the infused herbs and whatnot. I'd like to get away from shampoo and my hair doesn't like washing with conditioner.

Do you DC before or after using it? Is it mositurizing? I can see from you avi you're a type 4 something, are you coarse medium or fine textured?


----------



## SavannahNatural

Sitting putting in twists for a future twist out when I realize maybe I should let my hair air dry to about 50% then put the twist in for some length, duh! 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sugahoney

Went a little crazy just now and ordered 6 half wigs. I have never worn a half wig before but after watching too many youtube videos I decided to buy some to give me a break from trying to figure out what to do with my hair. Now Im wondering if synthetic was the best choice. 

Does anyone know how long these synthetic half wigs last???erplexed


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

My hair is not as sebumy as I'd like today. Coloring over the weekend stripped it to nothing. It's feeling like it will take at least a week to get my sebum coating up to snuff.


----------



## Truth

Dear CCCA ......Please Stop this torment on my scalp.... I want my [email protected]#@ hair back.... Thanks Sincerely, iztiredofmyhair


----------



## NikkiQ

sugahoney said:


> Went a little crazy just now and ordered 6 half wigs. I have never worn a half wig before but after watching too many youtube videos I decided to buy some to give me a break from trying to figure out what to do with my hair. Now Im wondering if synthetic was the best choice.
> 
> Does anyone know how long these synthetic half wigs last???erplexed


 
sugahoney I usually wear mine for 1-2 months tops and then it's time to go in the trash. I don't try to wash them or detangle them b/c I just get too frustrated and say *** it


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Nvmd.....,...


----------



## HanaKuroi

Wondering why a poster make 50million threads week after week asking about "help me" hair breaking and people tell them to stop with a certain product and m/s and they don't do it. Instead month after month their hair is getting shorter and shorter and keep asking for advice. Yet they refuse to make any changes. 

I really don't understand this. It is like complaining about tripping and falling. Everyone  tells you to tie up your shoes and you keep letting them drag on the ground and you keep falling down. Then you are all bruised up and sore but you still won't tie your shoes.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I appreciate all the advice given here and to me personally. Thanks so much ladies the information is invaluable. 
I have learned so much in a year. 
I am passing on this knowledge to my daughter. I wish I had been armed with this knowledge years ago.


----------



## Embyra

My new fragrance oils came and smell sooooo damn GOOD!!! 

This cocoa butter........i want to eat it and by the end of the day i know i will have tasted some there i said it....I FEEL NO SHAME


----------



## samanthathebrave

I wonder if you could get your hair reasonably stretched, smooth and silky with a roller set or curl formers, would you then be able to blow it out and get it fairly straight with less damage than flat ironing?


----------



## Nix08

ooohhh planning another hair party and it seems to be coming along Bnster...Early May...get ready


----------



## naturalagain2

I'm ready for the rest of my products to get here!


----------



## winona

[USER=338355 said:
			
		

> samanthathebrave[/USER];15436981]I wonder if you could get your hair reasonably stretched, smooth and silky with a roller set or curl formers, would you then be able to blow it out and get it fairly straight with less damage than flat ironing?



I believe you can Nonie.  I believe Nonie has done this before.  I was going to do it this week but I just am too dang lazy


----------



## Nonie

Hi @winona! 

@samanthathebrave, I haven't blow-dried after curlformers but they do straighten the hair--similarly to how braids would--and so you would have less work blow-drying.

A lot of people roller set or blowdry before flat-ironing because that step makes the final straightening step much easier. I instead us Curlformers WITHOUT HEAT instead of the blow drying step and still get fairly good results.

This is what my hair looked like before Curlformers:






And this is after airdrying in Curlformers without any product:





(If I were blowdrying, I would take each CF section and spray it with John Frieda Heat Defeat then blow dry. Why? (1) Because I don't like the idea of blowdrying dry hair; (2) The product is a heat protectant so will protect my hair; (3) The directions specifically say they product should be applied immediately before heat--which means I'm not doing anything crazy; (4) Since the hair is already partly stretched, then it should be easier to get good results than if I started with the shrunken hair above.)

For a better view of how the hair looks after Curlformers, here's a section showing the hair separated so you can see that it isn't exactly smooth but it's definitely not coiled so it'd take less work to get it blowdried straight, methinks:


----------



## Nonie

Embyra, tell me more about your oils. My sis, po thang, is always hitting me up for product suggestions and y'all know I wouldn't know a product if it came up and bit me on the behind. So do tell, Friend oke: What fragrant oils? Where from? What did you get?


----------



## spellinto

finally shampooed and DCed after God knows how long.  i still have yet to dust, but my hair feels soft, big, and fluffy 

also, i'm starting to really like lavender jbco.  used it on the front of my damp hair and tied it down with a satin scarf...that hair is slicked DOWWWWN SON! lmao, and it doesn't feel greasy or crunchy...nice and soft and shiny.  i've also been using it on my edges & nape at night.  even the aroma is starting to grow on me...i actually look forward to the smell!


----------



## sugahoney

NikkiQ[USER][/USER] is that with everyday use? I am thinking about maybe using them for about 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## halee_J

Embyra said:


> My new fragrance oils came and smell sooooo damn GOOD!!!
> 
> This cocoa butter........i want to eat it and by the end of the day i know i will have tasted some there i said it....I FEEL NO SHAME




Embrya  
Soooo...What does it taste like? Chocolate? I love chocolate


----------



## Embyra

Nonie said:


> Embyra, tell me more about your oils. My sis, po thang, is always hitting me up for product suggestions and y'all know I wouldn't know a product if it came up and bit me on the behind. So do tell, Friend oke: What fragrant oils? Where from? What did you get?



Nonie GIIIIRRRRLLLLLLLL i am a oil junkie so far i have 

olive oil
coconut oil
wheatgerm oil
broccoli seed oil
papaya seed oil
avocado seed oil 
castor oil
sweet almond oil

I add some of these to deep conditioners castor oils is amazing for added shine 
Coconut oil has sooooo many benefits if your sis buys one oil get that 

essential oil
sweet orange
lemon
lavender
peppermint

Ill be adding these to my tresemme naturals conditioner  or to make hair spritz when im feeling fancy  

now my fragrance oils 

creme brulee
brown sugar
cupcake
chocolate truffle
dark chocolate
candy floss 
choc chip
cookie dough
vanilla sugar

^^Im starting to make my own products so i will be adding these to my butters and leave in


As your in the states you can try http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ its one of the biggest for fragrance oils 

I think thats it


----------



## Embyra

halee_J said:


> Embrya
> Soooo...What does it taste like? Chocolate? I love chocolate



halee_J so i tasted some ....i dont regret itits not sweet but has a nice light cocoa taste mixed with a buttery taste also i enjoyed what i had


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Trimmed my hair today. My back is almost natural; while my crown and front still has some growing to do. The funny thing is that I didn't cry about cutting the relaxed ends (but that doesn't mean I'm ready for the big chop, lol)!


----------



## Embyra

I really need to get a curly cut my hair just isnt falling right now its getting longer


----------



## Ogoma

Embyra said:


> I really need to get a curly cut my hair just isnt falling right now its getting longer



I got a devacut a few months after my big chop and while I often mourn those 1-2 inches, I am glad I did. As my hair grows, it just falls nicely. I am apparently at the awkward length and I didn't know it.


----------



## Embyra

Ogoma said:


> I got a devacut a few months after my big chop and while I often mourn those 1-2 inches, I am glad I did. As my hair grows, it just falls nicely. I am apparently at the awkward length and I didn't know it.




AAARRGGGHHH Im sooo jealous!!!  wanted a devacut for a year!! but now its getting to the stage where my hair NEEDS IT.


I want to go NY in summer so i will definitely be going then yeah i didnt really want to lose a ton of length but it needs shaping so


----------



## choctaw

dusting my ends ... time for some twists


----------



## Raspberry

KeraPro Restorative Treatment is my baby daddy. I'm amazed at the silky slip every time I use it... I don't have to detangle my hair at all before a wash..the tangles just melt away *sigh*


----------



## Bnster

Nix08 said:


> ooohhh planning another hair party and it seems to be coming along Bnster...Early May...get ready



Oooh Nix08 you know I will be there!!!!! 
Can't wait, I hope nothing comes in my way so I won't miss it. So looking forward to it! Yippee!


----------



## Embyra

Tito from miss jessie hair its huuuuggeee


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB6ZLfzsPcw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMU5PQ7-BDM&list=FLVacCWjfwbOUmUYyTTuKycw&index=48&feature=plpp_video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCx8mCd-3pM&feature=related they start talking around the 5:30 mark...


----------



## halee_J

Embyra said:


> Tito from miss jessie hair its huuuuggeee
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB6ZLfzsPcw&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMU5PQ7-BDM&list=FLVacCWjfwbOUmUYyTTuKycw&index=48&feature=plpp_video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCx8mCd-3pM&feature=related they start talking around the 5:30 mark...



Lawd their hair is gorgeous! :lovedrool:


----------



## Embyra

^^^ isnt it!!! like wtf too much hair for one person.....im requesting some


----------



## Embyra

I made 2 small pots of butters last night added one of them to my ecostyler today to make a pudding  


Im still going strong on my 3 day conditioner styling only in my hair im going to wash it out tonight but it was a nice experiment


----------



## SavannahNatural

Embyra said:
			
		

> I made 2 small pots of butters last night added one of them to my ecostyler today to make a pudding
> 
> Im still going strong on my 3 day conditioner styling only in my hair im going to wash it out tonight but it was a nice experiment



How does that pudding work and what do you use it for?  I'm so intrigued!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

@[email protected] I just bumped a thread in the naturalliving forum of how to make the pudding its basically butters of your choice mixed with a gel of your choice to make a pudding similar to miss jessie

The butters i used Coffee Nilotica Shea Butter and cocoa butter mixed with sweet almond oil cocoa butter is brittle so it needs a oil to help it along


----------



## Kurlee

so lazy to comb my hair


----------



## Embyra

So the key is not applying anything else to hair when leaving the tressemme naturals in 
i have had super soft hair for 3 days with just that and some oil added a tablespoon of gel to my hair and its now all dry


----------



## Kurlee

grrrr, damn ellepixie shouting praises twice to organicals DC. Just bought some


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

I'm in the middle of taking down my yarn braids (halfway done) and it hasn't been as brutal as lots of people said. Thank tha lawd!!!


----------



## winona

Dear Aveyou I need you to have another flash sale.  I *need* a clarisonic plus.   That is all


----------



## JerriBlank

Kurlee,where'd you get it?


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I love my new hair fork. I used it to hold my hair up in a French Roll and it hasn't moved all day. It's comfy too.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B005ED7MH2/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&n=3760901&s=hpc


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Got some Kinky Curly Custard from Target for $4.34!!!!!

Tried it today and so far so good!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Counting down the minutes until class is over so I can go home and wash my hair!!!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Shoulda wore the braidout like I wanted to


----------



## NJoy

Finally washed my hair tonight.  Loved every minute of it.   Don't judge me.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I just realized that the qhemet sale still hasn't happened. lololololol


----------



## winona

Dang shrinkage how I hate you:/ My hair went from 3 inches from BSL to above neck length with a twistout  But then I love you when my hair is protected from my collar. I guess we have a complicated relationship.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Sigh....I need to figure out a way to keep my hair....especially my ends moist under my wig. I spray my hair every 1-3 days but want to keep it moist most of the time...maybe i will begin baggying again..yeah that's a good idea.


----------



## Embyra

Mixed my 30g of rasshoul clay with SAA teaspoon of coconut oil Castor oil 200ml of coconut milk and left it on over night 

as i was applying it the way it clumped my curls was shocking they were hanging down my back and perfectly clumped and smoothed out very different to how my hair looks with just conditioner

 it was nice seeing my hair that length as it shows i am making progress even when sometimes im like is this hair really growing?


----------



## ChasingBliss

It's been 1 month today that I am using nioxin. I noticed the difference is my hairline had filled in more. I sprouted hairs where i didnt even have any. That is a pleasant surprise. Funny that I realized this after dyeing my hair dark brown as I normally do. Days later, I kept eyeballing my hairline wondering why the bigen had not thoroughly washed out. It just seemed darker in areas that I just didnt notice a lot of darkness in the past. (I usually can get it all out from my hairline in 1 day...especially with all the oiling I do) I looked more closely and realized it was hair....new hair! That made me feel so good.


Although I've been ghe-ing and sulfur-ing over the past two months...the nioxin was my newest addition. Also my massages have been longer.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I want to buy products by the litre. I hate tiny bottles. I want everything in a huge pump. I also want to be able to refill. I have been whining about no refillable bottle options for a while. 

I have a doctors appointment and all I can think about is getting back to steam or start my braidout.

I need sheers I see some crazy splits in the front from flat ironing a few weeks ago.  I messed up doing the comb/chase method and my hair was all smushed and flat so I had to go over it a few times. I knew it would do this. I can search and destroy though.


----------



## Embyra

HanaKuroi said:


> *I want to buy products by the litre. I hate tiny bottles. I want everything in a huge pump. I also want to be able to refill. I have been whining about no refillable bottle options for a while. *
> 
> I have a doctors appointment and all I can think about is getting back to steam or start my braidout.
> 
> I need sheers I see some crazy splits in the front from flat ironing a few weeks ago.  I messed up doing the comb/chase method and my hair was all smushed and flat so I had to go over it a few times. I knew it would do this. I can search and destroy though.



100% agree thats why i love tresemme lool i refuse REFUSE to buy 200ml of conditioner


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

My hair felt so moisturized and smooth after taking down from my frence roll yesterday that I just put it back up in a french roll today.


----------



## BreeNique

Hahaha, my wash and go ended up being a wash and rush! My hair was taking longer than anticipated to dry, and I ended up bunning it!!! But I think the bun looks good.

did a protien with avocado last night and DC'd this morning, so that's what we're working with. So happy!


----------



## Embyra

I bought a tallboy for my bathroom to put my hair and skincare stuff in but it has no instructions included smh


----------



## Kurlee

Aubrey's Organics Camellia and Honeysuckle rose conditioners are thebomb.com.  Instant softness and shine. DCing right now!!!


----------



## Kurlee

DevaCurl/Care Conditioners and No-poo are going in the product graveyard. My har used to love these, but now they do nothing for me. I heard that the formula changed and well . . . . they suck now. Sticking with Curl Junkie Daily Fix or Miss Jessie's Creme de la Curl for co-washes.


----------



## Embyra

JerriBlank said:


> Kurlee,where'd you get it?




JerriBlank here is the vid where Elle talks about it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2XvSDZRR6I&feature=g-user-u


----------



## Kurlee

JerriBlank said:


> @Kurlee,where'd you get it?


ingredientstodiefor.com


----------



## Embyra

Hmmmmmm i feel jealous/bitter yet again watching this man cut this womans hair without blowing it out first every hairdresser here will only trim on straight hair

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xchkkrqcV48


----------



## Evolving78

my hair still isn't right.  i am waiting for another stylist to call me back.


----------



## winona

I want to shave my head BALD:/ I just spend over an hour YES 1 hr+ curl former setting my hair.  I tried a new setting lotion that tangled my hair so badly it was ridiculous.  

Aaahh I feel better now


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm real close to slapping that lye on my head and calling it a day. I have it in my closet. I keep saying I'm going to wait til summer bc TX heat is a blank but I just don't know.


----------



## choctaw

HanaKuroi said:


> I want to buy products by the litre. I hate tiny bottles. I want everything in a huge pump.



+1  
I shop for liter size pump bottles from TJ Maxx or Marshalls. I miss buying gallon pump bottles of Nexxus at the old Aqueduct Flea Market ... po' sum likka ...


----------



## ms.tatiana

took my curling wand back to target for a refund, i hated that thing. back to using my flexi rods & they work just right. always started back using my jbco on my edges with my dr. miracles and like always when i do take care of them they are growing back


----------



## choctaw

Knocked off first liter of Suave Humectant conditioner in 1.5 weeks ... glad this stuff is cheap & ayurvedic pastes made with this conditioner rinse out easily.


----------



## chelseatiara

Braided my hair up in seven large braids (with braiding weave) and made a homemade spritz for them with KKNT castor oil almond oil and water. My scalp feels refreshed and these braids are really making me wear my scarf at night which i had been slacking on..


----------



## BreeNique

I learned yesterday that wash and go's do NOT work for me. I washed and bunned, with hair still wet, and the ends were a disaster. tangled, dry, and terrible. Maybe I did something wrong, but either way, I'll be dealing with hair when it's dry from now on, thank you. <3


----------



## Embyra

Just bought a nice cheap blowdryer with a nozzle so i can use it to fluff out my hair as seen in the missjessie vid

I also just put my flaxseed on to cook i forgot that i was soaking them its been 4 days


----------



## knjsavy

I am starting to love my hair.  i finally got bunny tail puff length, soon will have enough to try a roller set and curlformers.  Stiil short enough for a great afro, wash n go's and half wigs.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I think it's about that time for braids or senegalese twists.


----------



## Lissa0821

The overnight prepoo with castor oil and olive oil is not working for me.  It makes my new growth hard and dry.  I am going to try it as prepoo again with a moist towel under my heating cap for 20 minutes.  If that doesn't give me better results, I will be pouring this mixture out, never to use again.


----------



## winona

It is raining and lightening something crazy here and I heard a noise in my closet.  I was afraid to go in there so when the hubby came home I made him do it.  It was my puppy trying to hide in the corner but she slipped and fell in my hair rollers and couldn't get out.  LMBO now she is traumatized.  I guess I have puppy holding duty.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

HanaKuroi said:


> I even modified it and bought the one with fewer teeth/bristles. Nope. I used the tangle teaser before that. That was da debil. I finger comb almost exclusively I have used a wide toothed bamboo comb and a jibere shower comb without problems. @MrsJaiDiva


 

Yea, I just bought a Magic Star Jumbo Rake, and I think I'll stick with that.  Feels like a LOT less shedding, and damage going on than with the Denman.  I think that Denman worked better for me when my hair was EL and shorter...


----------



## Embyra

I finally rinsed out the rasshoul clay from my hair......left it in for over a day

When i rinsed my laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwddd my hair looked like a DIFFERENT HEAD i had NO FRIZZ each curl was SMOOOOOTHED DOWN flat sleek and shiny my mouth is still open i can tell the difference where i didnt apply enough AMAZING!!


----------



## sugahoney

Sigh... I need to find a new vitamin to take. I am very sure these hairfinity vitamins are giving me headaches, I havent even made it through the first bottle yet and still have 3 more


----------



## HanaKuroi

Embyra said:
			
		

> I finally rinsed out the rasshoul clay from my hair......left it in for over a day
> 
> When i rinsed my laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwddd my hair looked like a DIFFERENT HEAD i had NO FRIZZ each curl was SMOOOOOTHED DOWN flat sleek and shiny my mouth is still open i can tell the difference where i didnt apply enough AMAZING!!



What is saa? Is that all you mixed it with?


----------



## -PYT

Twisted for the first time in months. I see that I need gel for them to look neat. Smooths things out. I do want to try rhassoul clay soon...

Sent from my Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Embyra

HanaKuroi Mixed 30g of rasshoul clay with Silk amino acid  teaspoon of coconut oil Castor oil 200ml of coconut milk i also added some cocoa powder for the scent 

30 grams wasnt quite enough so i will prob mix 45g next time to make a thicker paste


----------



## HanaKuroi

Embrya I have everything except the saa. I am going to order some. Do you order from te states or uk sites? Do you add saa to anything else? 

Thanks！


----------



## Rocky91

i just flatironed my hair yesterday.
i'm thinking i'm gonna go and get a trim and get my brows done. my ends don't look horrible, (they never do actually) but i'm tryin to stick to a schedule and it's bout that time. 
i always consider stretching out my trims farther cause maybe then i'd make faster visible progress...and then i remember how hard it was for me to retain length when I did that. so regular trimming it is for me.


----------



## Embyra

HanaKuroi I would add SAA to my food if i could

I looooooveee it!! i get it from the uk from here http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/#/silk-powder/4520452679  if your in the states they sale the liquid version here http://www.lotioncrafter.com/silk-amino-acids.html

I add it to my eco styler.... any time i deep condition my hair.... i also added it to the flaxseed gel i just made and im going to add it to my tresemme naturals conditioner  so yeah basically anything i will add it to

Its a good investment i used it majority of last year and stopped for about 3 months and looking back i can tell and feel the difference 

It never makes my hair hard EVER i was concerned as my hair doesnt tolerate protein too well but SAA....

It will take your hair from 0-100 baaaby


----------



## Mische

Day #1 of taking a multivitamin. I got Nature's Way Alive! I'm not great at taking pills so my eyes bugged out a bit at the size but I did get it down.


----------



## winona

All this talk of Flax Seed Gel and twists made me make some flax seed cream and it smells DIVINE


----------



## winona

Embyra I sometimes add Bragg Liquid Aminos to salads, soups or veggies


----------



## HanaKuroi

Embrya I am going to try this I am going to order asap! Thanks. I loved my hair when I was using products thatcontained saa.

winona could you please share your flax seed cream mix? I just bought golden flax seeds yesterday.


----------



## Embyra

winona I bought that also to add to my deep conditioners forgot its real purpose is to eat


----------



## winona

@[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];15459755]Embrya I am going to try this I am going to order asap! Thanks. I loved my hair when I was using products thatcontained saa.
> 
> winona could you please share your flax seed cream mix? I just bought golden flax seeds yesterday.



I do this in 2 phases water and oil

Water
Make flax seed gel (I like it thick so it is 1/2cup soaked flax seeds to 2cups water)

Oil
Heat up butter in double boiler( I used 1/2oz of cupuacu butter)I suggest using a hard butter though

Mix the oil and water phase from above then:

Add remainder of oils(do not heat them just add them after adding heated butter) (I used 1/2oz of Argan Oil and 1/2oz of JBCO and fragrance oil I used Bay Rum)


----------



## HanaKuroi

winona thanks! 

I will make this tomorrow. Can I use mango butter? I have shea butter and cocoa butter as well. 

I have lots of oils.


----------



## melissa-bee

Pleased that I only have one more henna treatment left. Why did I buy so much?
I can't even use it for anything else.


----------



## Aggie

HanaKuroi said:


> What is saa? Is that all you mixed it with?


 
HanaKuroi,

SAA = Silk Amino Acid


----------



## Aggie

Another weekend and I am still not wanting to do my henna treatment.  I guess I will have to just do it when I am ready.


----------



## melissa-bee

Embyra said:


> HanaKuroi Mixed 30g of rasshoul clay with Silk amino acid  teaspoon of coconut oil Castor oil 200ml of coconut milk i also added some cocoa powder for the scent
> 
> 30 grams wasnt quite enough so i will prob mix 45g next time to make a thicker paste



Embyra did you use that mix to cleanse or condition your hair?


----------



## Ogoma

Anytime I try to do something different my hair punishes me for it. I did a tea rinse and I am left with 'plasticy', strange feeling hair, I did an oil rinse and spent 40 minutes trying to get it out before giving up and shampooing twice. I need to stick to the basics and leave everything else alone. Sigh.


----------



## winona

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> winona thanks!
> 
> I will make this tomorrow. Can I use mango butter? I have shea butter and cocoa butter as well.
> 
> I have lots of oils.



I don't think that would be a problem. I have never used a soft butter in my mix so I can't be for sure but mango butter is very moisturizing if I remember correctly.  Don't forget to have both your phases warmed when you mix them and keep mixing as it cools.  HTH good luck

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kurlee

Decided that the cones in Curls Unleashed don't play nice in my hair or with other products. First day hair is awesome but it gets dry and dull after that.


----------



## Embyra

melissa-bee said:


> Embyra did you use that mix to cleanse or condition your hair?



melissa-bee a bit of both it was my first time using it so i wasnt sure of the results i would get its meant to detoxify and whatever it did was amazing 

I used coconut milk as its rich and would help with any moisture i thought i wouldnt get with the clay


----------



## Aireen

Wow I haven't posted in here for a while, I miss these parts. Anyway, I really want to do a molasses treatment on my hair but I'm just so lazy right now...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm thinking of what I will do to my hair once it's relaxed. I mean I wanted to do roller sets but I don't know if they would last working out and stuff. I will be working out in the mornings going forward and won't have a lot of time. I think this is my partial reason for being so slow to relax my natural hair. But I am tired of the natural it looks so blah on me...will be doing some research tonight.


----------



## BostonMaria

I am sitting here with an avocado+coconut milk DC on my hair. Its late and I'm debating whether to wear it curly tomorrow or rollerset tonight.  Since I'm losing an hour of sleep tomorrow due to the time change I think the curls will win today.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I rocked my big hair out today!!! While I still have relaxed ends, my hair took on a big, full halo!! I walked like a bold lioness. Talk about taking on a new persona with big, full hair.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I gonna treat myself to some cornrows on Tuesday 

It's gonna be warm the next few nights... Might wear a braidout to finish out the work week since I'm getting braided up


----------



## winona

I really wish my curlformer set looked busted so I would have a good excuse to do twists with my flax seed cream.


----------



## Embyra

I cant believe it this flaxseed gel myabe replacing my ecostyler! and i LOOOOVE eco!!

I always said for me to replace it the gel has to perform the same or better on my hair who knew it would take some seeds!! 
i personally thought it was only for the natural hippies who like a barely there hold 

But this stuff performs like a REAL gel yes i sad real

 when i was apply it my hair was just drinking it up it felt so hydrating it didnt feel like a gel at all more like a treatment!! i will tweak it some more and add honey and some glycerin


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

Sebum is the truth.


----------



## Rocky91

Embyra said:


> I cant believe it this flaxseed gel myabe replacing my ecostyler! and i LOOOOVE eco!!
> *I always said for me to replace it the gel has to perform the same or better on my hair who knew it would take some seeds!! i personally thought it was only for the natural hippies who like a barely there hold *
> 
> But this stuff performs like a REAL gel yes i sad real when i was apply it my hair was just drinking it up it felt so hydrating it didnt feel like a gel at all more like a treatment!! i will tweak it some more and add honey and some glycerin


lmao girl i thought the same thing. looking at videos, i was like psh she prolly don't want them edges slick anyways so bump that.  and now you have me intrigued but shoot i'm no mixtress. 

got my ends trimmed last night. loving my hair! i am maybe half an inch away from APL. i will probably think about doing no heat during the summer. hopefully somebody starts a challenge because i love a challenge when I'm doing something that's hard for me.


----------



## Embyra

Rocky91 TRY IT!!!! i bought a 100g bag and let it soak for 5 days i forgot it was there lool 

boil until the water starts to thicken i let my boil longer than most i done mine for about 20 mins most say 10 but i had alot of water about a litre and wanted a THICK gel i ended up with 500 ml of gel and i used it ALL  

I added some SAA and coconut/castor oil and used the blender to mix it up my saa wasnt dissolving enough so thats why i used the blender its not a must at all

Oh also i used pantyhose just like naptrual85 vids but instead of using a tong to squeeze it out i used those heat proof oven gloves you get a better grip that way and its easy to get out


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Had a Fantastic wash day experience!  Washed first with Deva-Care No-Poo, then did a second wash/condition/detangle with Wen Fig.  AmA-ZinG!!   I was able to use half of the Wen I normally do (which is great, cause it ain't cheap) and my hair felt soft, fluffy, and happy!    Followed it up with some Ouidad Moisture Lock leave-in conditioner, and a few dabs of Donna Marie Super Buttercreme, and a curlformers set....and my hair stayed perfect, soft and Moist the Entire Day!  Praise Dance!!


----------



## Bnster

Back to flat ironing on the lowest temp, I just took a break.  This time taking so long since, I'm finger combing to detangle before hitting the flat iron to it.  Tiresome but worth it.


----------



## Lissa0821

I really like Creme of nature argan oil leave in spreay alot.  I am still going to search one last time for my old faithful liquid leave in, Profectiv 2 n 1 but I will be ok if I can't find anymore. 

Not all flat irons are the same.  I used my Sallys GVP to flat iron my new growth and my roots were dry after a few days.  I used my Sedu and my roots was smoother and not nearly as dry.


----------



## kandiekj100

I just attempted to do some sort of twisted or braided updo thing that I coul sport all week. Epic fail. It seems my fingers just can't get the hang of twisting or braiding in an upward movement. And I couldn't grip it tight enough so that it would look neat and clean. I ended up doing two flat twists in the front my head going downar and putting my hair in a low side bun. I guess I need to practice more often if I want to pull off hairstyles like Prettydimples or some of the other talented ladies on this board.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I did a protein treatment and did not use my beloved Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner.  Instead, I used an egg mixed Giovanni 50:50 and EVOO.  My hair responded far much better to the homemade treatment.  Now I can't wait to use up the AO GPB.


----------



## manter26

What's a reasonable amount of time to expect a product to be shipped by another member??


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I think part of me is so scared to relax bc I don't want to be like ok no retention and then still being dependent on weaves. But then there another part of me that has gotten so accustomed to big hair and hair that is at least APL so it will take me gradually doing away with the wig in order to prepare myself for wearing my own hair. I want to be one of those black women who wears her own hair only except for like braids or something. My hair is mad uneven to. I notice when I cornrow my hair the back doesn't seem to be as long as the sides. That will def  make for a issue when I relax in the summer.


----------



## Lurkee

Wore my hair down today and boy did it feel good. I officially love me some coconut oil!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My little braidout TWA is making me feel so pretty!!!


----------



## Rocky91

my hair looks great! i flatironed and put in some flexirods last night so now it's nice and curled up. 
sooo....i think i definitely need BSL hair. after these curls, my just about APL hair looks shoulder length.


----------



## melissa-bee

Just thinking about this time last year when I couldn't put my hair in to a bun


----------



## Embyra

Sooooooo as i have been staring at my hair all day i had to figure out what exactly is IN the rasshoul clay that made my curls come ALIVE and transform my hair i found this....
http://www.curlynikki.com/2009/01/anita-grant-on-use-of-bentonite-clay.html


Rhassoul contains natural silicon, magnesium, iron, calcium, potassium & sodium - with a deep cleansing, anti-microbial action that does not irritate the sebaceous glands. In fact, it regulates the amount of sebum secreted from the scalp.
Rhassoul contains a high percentage of naturally occurring trace minerals like magnesium, and calcium.

Silica- 58% (required for strong healthy hair growth and skin tissue regeneration)
Aluminum- 2.47%
Iron- 0.64%
Sodium- 2.3%
Magnesium- 25.2%
Calcium- 2.34%
pH - 6.9 - 7.5


One of the commentors said magnesium is often good for curly hair i have heard this for a while now but thought it was for ahem....lets just say not my kind of curl

Salt is often added to alot of those curl enhancers and i have seen it a few times in curljunkie and other natural hair products and even remember denimpixie saying the ag-recoil makes her hair curlier as it contains magnesium


----------



## Arian

Been contemplating a haircut or big chop again for months now...permanent color and bleaching was a huge mistake...ugh!

Decided to make a hair appointment and am going to the salon to get my natural color back...don't know if this woman would know what she's doing as far as cutting it, so I'm iffy on that... I have been seriously thinking of cutting all of the color out and just starting over....I was fine with my hair being short....


----------



## Britt

Bought a ghd flat iron bc I wanted to mimic salon results. I blow dried and flat ironed my hair this morning and my hair doesn't look or feel close to professional results. This is def a case of technique. I didn't realize there was an art or skill to flat ironing but clearly there is bc when the salon did it, I have never seen my hair so silky, feathery, straight and light also with curls on the end. Guess I'll keep practicing and watch a few you tube tutorials.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## winona

Brittster 
dontspeakdefeat has an awesome youtube video that helped me get much better results than I have ever gotten.  Good Luck

http://www.youtube.com/user/dontspeakdefeat?feature=watch


----------



## pookaloo83

manter26 said:
			
		

> What's a reasonable amount of time to expect a product to be shipped by another member??



Chile they be taking forever and a day!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## manter26

pookaloo83 said:


> Chile they be taking forever and a day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Hmph, I'm trying so hard not be rude (and that's hard for me  ). It's been a week so I sent a message asking IF I'm going to get the tracking number. This heffer said "you will when I ship it." :hardslap:  It's not someone on this board though and I don't know how things work over there. 

I'm just glad I did everything through paypal. It was a pricey exchange too. smh.

ETA: hopefully she's not over here bc my username is the same. send my package!!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

manter26 said:
			
		

> Hmph, I'm trying so hard not be rude (and that's hard for me  ). It's been a week so I sent a message asking IF I'm going to get the tracking number. This heffer said "you will when I ship it." :hardslap:  It's not someone on this board though and I don't know how things work over there.
> 
> I'm just glad I did everything through paypal. It was a pricey exchange too. smh.
> 
> ETA: hopefully she's not over here bc my username is the same. send my package!!!!!



Yes they are a mess over HERE. Lol they can get mad if they want to, but they have excuses from work to kids, etc. I only buy if it's something I really really want.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## BrandNew

Trying to find the energy to wash my hair


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

My four strand braid technique is not far enough along to wear it out in public yet, but I'm seeing some progress. I didn't tie my fingers up in my hair once tonight.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Yay. hair appointment thursday morning!! Im braiding this ish up and calling it a day.


----------



## melissa-bee

A guy here has an afro puff.
He is wearing a puff and I am wearing a bun. His puff appears to be bigger than mine would be.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## NJoy

Gonna start taking DE to help with my sinuses and all this drainage. Hoping to see a growth spurt while I'm at it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I can't wait to be APL.. I haven't been super stressed about length since going natural (aside from when I first BC'd), just health and appearance.  But I woke up this morning thinking, I want APL.  I'll be one year post BC this Sunday. I know that I'm hair lazy so I won't even fool myself into thinking that I'll get into some crazy strict regimen of applying unicorn tears and angel dust on my scalp nightly mixed with emu oil.. but I will focus on protecting my ends/keeping them moist, and eating more healthily. The length will come.


----------



## NikkiQ

I just thought about it...but I haven't done a wash n go since September!!! I'm totally slippin. I wonder what it would be like now. Hmmm...


----------



## kandiekj100

^^I just did my first wng in months last night. I had braids in for the longest and before that I had been rocking braidouts and buns on stretched hair. The reason I did rock it last night is b/c DH and I were going out and I needed to do something quick fast and in a hurry, lol. I forgot how easy and carefree it is to rock. Debating on whether I should shoot for 2nd day hair. hmmm.


----------



## JJamiah

NikkiQ said:


> I just thought about it...but I haven't done a wash n go since September!!! I'm totally slippin. I wonder what it would be like now. Hmmm...


 
NikkiQ - Long and full  and on FIRE!


----------



## kandake

The humidity was not my friend today.


----------



## NikkiQ

kandiekj100 said:


> ^^I just did my first wng in months last night. I had braids in for the longest and before that I had been rocking braidouts and buns on stretched hair. The reason I did rock it last night is b/c DH and I were going out and I needed to do something quick fast and in a hurry, lol. I forgot how easy and carefree it is to rock. Debating on whether I should shoot for 2nd day hair. hmmm.


 
What do you do to achieve 2nd day hair?? I have no idea how to do it 



JJamiah said:


> @NikkiQ - Long and full  and on FIRE!


 
JJamiah full yes. Fire (red) yes. Long...negative! lol


----------



## NJoy

Ok, I think it's time to give my hair some attention.  It seems to be patiently waiting on me but, I don't know... I'd better do something _before_ it starts throwing a hissy fit.


----------



## kandiekj100

NikkiQ said:


> What do you do to achieve 2nd day hair?? I have no idea how to do it


 
NikkiQ Something that has worked for me (but unfortunately I can not attest to getting it right every single time, but enough) is to do several giant loose twists, maybe two or three revolutions/per twist (I hope I said that right ) and then bobby pin to my head. Because my hair is not very dense I usually have only about 5. That's 2 in the front, 2 in the back, and 1 in the center. I think in addition to thickness, the length of your hair will determine how many twists you ahve to do. the shorter the hair, the more twists you may need to do. 

The key really is for the twists to be loose, so as not to stretch it out. Also, don't twists all the way down to the ends.That's why I pin them up, so they won't unravel, since I'm not twisting to the ends. Put on my bonet and go night night. Wake up, take down and fluff.


----------



## Embyra

Im on my last week of holiday and i need to attempt a few more things with my hair so i can feel like i accomplished something with my time

Twist out

Diffusing

make the rest of my butters


----------



## Nix08

I make a distinction between types of breakage....my abusive way of taking off my glasses caused some breakage above my ears (I'm better now) and my rough scarf caused some breakage at the nape..but for some reason those types of breakage don't stress me out since I know exactly what it's about.  Seeing little pieces of hair on my shoulder or floor now that breakage (back in the day thankfully) totally stressed me out.


----------



## kandake

I must admit.  Even though I'm on a hair forum, I really don't like talking about hair to people IRL.  I cringe when people ask me about my hair and the specifics of what I use.


----------



## SavannahNatural

kandake said:
			
		

> I must admit.  Even though I'm on a hair forum, I really don't like talking about hair to people IRL.  I cringe when people ask me about my hair and the specifics of what I use.



I start to cringe a little as well, but only because I'm afraid they won't understand what I'm saying!  And you get people who seem interested but don't want to listen.


----------



## Ogoma

kandake said:


> I must admit.  Even though I'm on a hair forum, I really don't like talking about hair to people IRL.  I cringe when people ask me about my hair and the specifics of what I use.



I agree. I felt a bit weird when this white lady came up to my when I was out on Saturday and wanted to know what to do with her "half" daughter's hair. Between her super blond hair and tanned face and body, breasts hanging out of her top, and my SO and I having just spent the last 15 minutes giggling because she had just dissed some poor white guy while rubbing up against as many black men standing against the wall as she could, I was tongue-tied. 

She was pretty nice, complimented my hair, and said she knew she wasn't supposed to relax it. All I could manage was a not yet (because I assumed her daughter is less than 3 as she called her "her baby" at some point) and to condition it regularly. She looked like she had some more questions, but was hesitant to ask. I just feel weird discussing hair outside of forums or with close friends.


----------



## Nix08

kandake said:


> I must admit.  Even though I'm on a hair forum, I really don't like talking about hair to people IRL.  I cringe when people ask me about my hair and the specifics of what I use.



Same here...I can't think of a way to make it into a 3 minute conversation so I just don't bother.


----------



## Nix08

Reminder as to why I don't like silicones...think I'll need to poo wash tomorrow


----------



## Embyra

Just fluffed out my hair with some butters worked like a charm its a keeper!


----------



## chelseatiara

I miss my curls  protective styling sucks lol


----------



## NJoy

Getting the urge to trim my ends. I think I'll do a S&D instead next week. That'll give the urge to trim time to pass. Scheduling S&D for 3/20.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I received my Qhemet Biologics AOHC and BRBC in the mail today and can't wait to try them...!!!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Anakinsmomma said:
			
		

> I gonna treat myself to some cornrows on Tuesday
> 
> It's gonna be warm the next few nights... Might wear a braidout to finish out the work week since I'm getting braided up



Make that Wednesday. I'm loving this wash n go too much and it's been awhile since the hubby has seen the curlies. 

I'm walking around pulling random curls going "boing!". I'm pretty sure my coworkers think in crazy.


----------



## HighAspirations

I'm learning that I have to take my relationships like I take my hair...slow and steady...


----------



## HighAspirations

Anakinsmomma said:
			
		

> Make that Wednesday. I'm loving this wash n go too much and it's been awhile since the hubby has seen the curlies.
> 
> I'm walking around pulling random curls going "boing!". I'm pretty sure my coworkers think in crazy.



Yep your nuts! Lol jk


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I was looking at my edges last night. I think I am going to have to give up my beloved wigs for a indefinte time frame. I don't know what to do to my hair naturally though. I know relaxing won't solve the problem but I just don't know. Braids make me a bit nervous as it may be too stressful on my fine hair..man if I shave it all off then no worries right.


----------



## kittenz

GoddessMaker have you tried any natural styles?  Twists(outs), shingling, puffs?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

kittenz I don't like the way I look with natural hair. Twist seem to tangle my ends like no other for some reason. This is why I'm soo tempted to relax.


----------



## kittenz

GoddessMaker I think you should relax and you seem to have your heart set on it. There's no reason for you to be walking around with hair you don't like especially since relaxed hair can be just as healthy. Get some JBCO for your edges and get a style that will make you feel great!


----------



## Embyra

smh i bought those bunjee bands to do my hair and the stretch is soooooo crap it barely stretches!! my hair thickness is some sort of alien life force


I want to be able to do a high bun


----------



## Embyra

Finally my friend is back to finish my tallboy i have products to organise jeeze i been waiting since last tuesday!


----------



## blackberry815

Once again.. i miss prettywrap.com... Best silk scarf i ever owned.. why did they hav to stop doing business..smh


----------



## mamaore

Its time I add a picture to my profile.


----------



## Ogoma

I made an appointment with an Aveda salon for highlights. I don't want to go light or have my color lifted (I hope I used the phrase correctly ), but not sure what color to select. My hair is really naturally very dark so I don't know. I have also used henna so even more unsure.


----------



## pookaloo83

Embyra said:
			
		

> smh i bought those bunjee bands to do my hair and the stretch is soooooo crap it barely stretches!! my hair thickness is some sort of alien life force
> 
> I want to be able to do a high bun



Embrya what's a bunker band?

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Embyra

pookaloo83 Bunjee bands are elasticated bands with hooks on both sides you use to tie your hair up 

Heres a vid with it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wbaa9iz5Ic&list=FLVacCWjfwbOUmUYyTTuKycw&index=7&feature=plpp_video


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaSs0AK8jrY


----------



## wheezy807

Since i don't have any hair restrictions in my current occupation, i plan to really enjoy my hair this summer and wear it out often. As long as it's not too hot. Hot weather and hair hanging down my neck do not match! Eww!


----------



## Embyra

SMH so im online talking to the miss jessie people...

Me: what product is the most hydrating for a wash and go

Miss jessie: what is your texture?

Me: medium to coarse 

Miss jessie: what about twist outs it would be better for your texture

Me: um twist are too time consuming for me to do on a regular basis im looking for a product for a wash and go.....can you recommend one??

Miss jessie: Have you thought about getting a silkner?

Me  ok bye bye now


Just recommend a damn product like i asked


----------



## Ogoma

Embyra said:


> SMH so im online talking to the miss jessie people...
> 
> Me: what product is the miss hydrating for a wash and go
> 
> Miss jessie: what is your texture?
> 
> Me: medium to coarse
> 
> Miss jessie: *what about twist outs it would be better for your texture*
> 
> Me: um twist are too time consuming for me to do on a regular basis im looking for a product for a wash and go.....can you recommend one??
> 
> Miss jessie: Have you thought about getting a silkner?
> 
> Me  ok bye bye now
> 
> 
> Just recommend a damn product like i asked



Why do I get the impression she doesn't realize that refers to strand size?


----------



## Embyra

Ogoma said:


> Why do I get the impression she doesn't realize that refers to strand size?



SMH exactly!!! she can have several seats with that silkner mess


----------



## pookaloo83

Embyra said:
			
		

> pookaloo83 Bunjee bands are elasticated bands with hooks on both sides you use to tie your hair up
> 
> Heres a vid with it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wbaa9iz5Ic&list=FLVacCWjfwbOUmUYyTTuKycw&index=7&feature=plpp_video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaSs0AK8jrY



I've been wanting this for awhile after I seem ambrosia with it but can't find it in stores! 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Embyra

^^^Someone said she got hers in sallys


----------



## PPGbubbles

ffrant:*vent*

WTH! a 2013 MBL thread!?! It is still early 2012 and people are already cashing in those 6inches per year! Can you give your folicles a chance to produce?????

You can't be NL talmbout 2013 gonna be my year  

and why can you ever find the challenge threads for the actual year, ppl too busy bumpin fairytalemythicallength 2020 threads with a fresh BC 

ffrant:


----------



## Raspberry

^^^


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I've commited to wearing protective styles for the last few months, now I feel weird when my hair is down. It turns out I like up and out of the way styles better. Who knew?


----------



## Dayjoy

Embyra said:


> ^^^Someone said she got hers in sallys



I got mine at Sally.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

Embyra said:


> SMH so im online talking to the miss jessie people...
> 
> Me: what product is the miss hydrating for a wash and go
> 
> Miss jessie: what is your texture?
> 
> Me: medium to coarse
> 
> Miss jessie: what about twist outs it would be better for your texture
> 
> Me: um twist are too time consuming for me to do on a regular basis im looking for a product for a wash and go.....can you recommend one??
> 
> Miss jessie: Have you thought about getting a silkner?
> 
> Me  ok bye bye now
> 
> 
> Just recommend a damn product like i asked


 
She may have done you a favor. Miss Jessie's products give great hold, your WNG and braidouts etc will look nice, but I found them to be really drying when used over time. I used them almost exclusively for about 2 years while my hair got drier and drier and drier.


----------



## NikkiQ

Some people's children SMH


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Today is a good hair day for oh so many reasons!

First, the way it looks: It's curliscious!! The curls are springy, bouncy and oh so shiny! And no crunch! And the back even hangs a little bit 

Then my husband said: "That shlt looks awesome!" *giggle*  and expressed great regret that I'm getting it cornrowed tomorrow. (Hey, it's going back to below 60 degrees!)

Bumped into my friend while picking up my son from daycare.. it was the first time she saw my hair. She was excited!

And lastly, feeling the warm breeze through my hair without having to worry about what it would do to my hair... priceless! And the fact that my curls, as short as they are, were swanging through the wind!


----------



## JJamiah

pookaloo83 said:


> I've been wanting this for awhile after I seem ambrosia with it but can't find it in stores!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


 


Embyra said:


> ^^^Someone said she got hers in sallys


 
Embyra pookaloo83 they definitely sell them at Sally's I bought some there a year a go and they still have them. I enjoy them, I lose less hair then a regular elastic band.


----------



## Embyra

pookaloo83
http://www.sallybeauty.com/ponytail-hooks/MTAGRP4,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair15-1


I wonder if these are any better than the ones i have mine are not good for thick hair at ALL


----------



## Embyra

kinkycurlygurl said:


> She may have done you a favor. Miss Jessie's products give great hold, your WNG and braidouts etc will look nice, but I found them to be really drying when used over time. I used them almost exclusively for about 2 years while my hair got drier and drier and drier.



Its one of those items i feel i need to try   even though everyone says its crap


----------



## BrandNew

Hope to have my locs by the end of the month. I wanted to start in April but what am I really waiting for? To change my mind?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I have so much new growth that a co-worker thought I was natural. Smh I'm only 12.5 weeks post texlax.


----------



## Lissa0821

Its official I am off the castor oil wagon, it makes my new growth dry and very tight.  Olive oil hot oil treatments only from here on out and I am good with that.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

I was suffering from SEVERE lhcf withdrawal symptoms this morning


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I don't think today's protective style is my best look.


----------



## LexaKing

sipp100, I was too, haha. My dog was sick ALL night, so I couldn't sleep.... LHCF is always my pastime.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Sooooo bored with my hair right now, but I need to leave this PS in for a few more weeks


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Getting my hair cornrowed right now


----------



## gabulldawg

I think I'm finally back at APL!


----------



## Arian

I'm finally Black again, lol. I shall never bleach my hair again.



Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

psst psst what your name is girl Arian your soo pretty and love the hair..


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I need a hair mentor. Once I relax this will be the last time I go back and forth and I need someone to help me with the struggles on a one on one basis..I think I have good quality things and now I am preparing for the transisition. Most transisiton from relaxed to natural where I am going natural  to relaxed..


----------



## ChristmasCarol

gabulldawg said:


> I think I'm finally back at APL!



Congrats! 

When may we expect the update thread? 

gabulldawg


----------



## gabulldawg

sipp100 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> When may we expect the update thread?
> 
> gabulldawg



 I haven't done an update thread in a while... I may think about it lol!


----------



## pookaloo83

Arian said:
			
		

> I'm finally Black again, lol. I shall never bleach my hair again.
> 
> Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app



Did you do it yourself ? What dye did you useArian I like it! Makes your hair look shiny healthy and thick!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Embyra

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=317182778342483&set=pu.141084315952331&type=1&theater



Elle and Izzy just sickening


----------



## Loving

GoddessMaker said:


> I need a hair mentor. Once I relax this will be the last time I go back and forth and I need someone to help me with the struggles on a one on one basis..I think I have good quality things and now I am preparing for the transisition. Most transisiton from relaxed to natural where I am going natural to relaxed..


 
GoddessMaker....Come over to the relaxed hair thread! We would love to have you there! I relaxed for the first time 4 months ago and I am loving it!!!


----------



## Embyra

My UNIVERSAL diffuser head doesnt fit my new blow dryer


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Me: Hey Tyler (white male coworker) I'm getting my hair braided tomorrow .
Tyler: Are you getting it corn braided?
Me: 
Tyler: Corn braided... corn rowed... whatever it's called
Me: Corn braided
Me:... naw, I'm not getting that, i'm getting something else.

YT folks can be funny sometimes.


----------



## Embyra

Made 2 pots of mango butter  nilotica shea butter and monoi oil with essential lemon oil and candy floss and whipped it all up it smells delicious! 

1 pot of my nilotica shea butter and cocoa butter 


going to make a couple more tonight i think


----------



## nappystorm

People that make statements like, "My hair is mid thigh length but I don't consider it long" or "I'm only toe length" annoy me. I understand that everyone has not reached their goals yet but pretending you don't know your hair is long is just silly.


----------



## lushcoils

I wonder if I get my hair grow .5-1" inch a month and stop my severe breakage even more now that I'm taking iron pills. (Just found that I'm low in iron). I can't wait to see results by the end of this summer.


----------



## NJoy

Tried TRESemme split remedy conditioner and Suave Keratin Infusion conditioner.  One or both has my hair feeling dry, dry, DRY! Why don't I just stick with what I know works? 

I'm thinking the TRESemme made my hair feel coated. Plastic-y. I really only used it on the ends. The Suave felt good going on. Even felt like it gave my hair some slip. I only intended to use that on my ends too but ended up taking it up a lil further because it felt nice.  Dis some bull right here.


----------



## nappystorm

As much as I hate to admit it, I'm one of "those" women when it comes to natural hair. I liked it better when I was just a needle in a haystack. Now I'm just one of many


----------



## Raspberry

nappystorm said:


> As much as I hate to admit it, I'm one of "those" women when it comes to natural hair. I liked it better when I was just a needle in a haystack. Now I'm just one of many



lol I hear you.. . When I was a loose natural I was one of a few but when I had locs I was kind of annoyed to see so many other lock-head poppin up in my area (silly I know). Now that I'm relaxed again I'm seein that having nice, healthy looking relaxed hair puts me in the minority again. However I don't feel great about this because 'to up relaxed heads kind of sadden me... nothin to gloat over.. I hate seein black women look bad when they don't have to. 

But yea, you might have to get a Seaborn type hook-up to stick out nowadays


----------



## Nix08

I love all conditioners from Aubrey


----------



## Anakinsmomma

nappystorm said:
			
		

> People that make statements like, "My hair is mid thigh length but I don't consider it long" or "I'm only toe length" annoy me. I understand that everyone has not reached their goals yet but pretending you don't know your hair is long is just silly.



Hairnorexia is real!


----------



## Arian

pookaloo83, I had a permanent jet black color applied at an Aveda salon. I was too afraid to dye my own hair because I wasn't sure what to do since I had been bleached before.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Arian

GoddessMaker, thanks hun!

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy said:


> Tried TRESemme split remedy conditioner and *Suave Keratin Infusion conditioner*.  One or both has my hair feeling dry, dry, DRY! Why don't I just stick with what I know works?
> 
> I'm thinking the TRESemme made my hair feel coated. Plastic-y. I really only used it on the ends. The Suave felt good going on. Even felt like it gave my hair some slip. I only intended to use that on my ends too but ended up taking it up a lil further because it felt nice.  Dis some bull right here.




I was just about to get that tonight but I realized I left my free coupon at home. Praying it doesn't cause any dryness or tangling issues.


----------



## winona

I think I might try flex rods this weekend. 

I can't believe I am still up doing my psych review.


----------



## LunaGorgeous

I want some chocolate...erplexed


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing

I can't wait to take these braids out so I can use my new deep conditioner.


----------



## halee_J

africanexport did a blowout, it looks so good  that's a lot of hair, looks like she's BSL.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9KZWaVa2U8&feature=plcp&context=C42b560eVDvjVQa1PpcFMcstlC0QKV5KDfThD2rqybHi2mFEMAaPY=


----------



## Britt

I'm annoyed with my hair. 
I cut it, and now my ponytail is really short and silly looking. My hair only looks good when it's straightened/styled somehow. I just can't do that tho, I work out and my roots puff up, plus ... I have new growth. I could never rock short hair while always having it look good b/c of the maintainence involved. Luckily, my hair grows seemingly fast. 

I'm even more annoyed with trying to keep it straight. I'd like to transition to being a heat trained natural but for once, I feel a bit clueless in that area. I can't get the hang of the flat iron and my flat iron jobs suck. I'm thinking if I got it flat ironed professionally maybe my hair wouldn't revert as much when I exercise? Idk... 

Wigs and weaves are not an option either. If I do get a weave, it's def not something I can see myself wearing for too long.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I love LHCF and I honestly don't know where my hair would be without it (prolly in a fly @ss pixie cut, honestly). But sometimes I have to remember that I live IRL, and every rule that applies here doesn't apply to me and my hair.  Sometimes I get so anxious thinking about things, like say flat ironing.... because so and so did a thread on heat damage and now her curls won't bounce back, and she has to transition for 98 months all over again....... then I have to remind myself to chill.


----------



## jazzerz

I guess I should get my ends trimmed. It's been a while and my twists are uuugh at the ends.


----------



## winona

I think I am in love now  I found a website that sells my favorite fragrance oil for my lotions http://www.saveonscents.com/index.php/cPath/291.

Embrya


----------



## -PYT

I used ecostyler to do these twists and they dried a bit crispy, but that wore off and they are super soft now!  Must be the castor oil I put under it...loving it!  Will probably try the argan oil ecostyler or make some flaxseed gel next.


----------



## Embyra

winona said:


> I think I am in love now  I found a website that sells my favorite fragrance oil for my lotions http://www.saveonscents.com/index.php/cPath/291.
> 
> Embrya



before i get too excited let me check do internation shipping.....i have been heart broken one too many times


----------



## Embyra

winona They do international shipping yaaaaaassss its ON!! 

Fragrance oils are my ADDICTION!! im making up a list to buy end of the month...


----------



## BreeNique

Haha, sometimes I think I'm afraid of my own hair. I dont' want to touch it!  i WANT to protect it from itself! <3


----------



## LunaGorgeous

I rekindled my love affair with single braids


----------



## Melaninme

Preparing to wash, condition and re-braid.  Plan to make them a lil larger than my last set.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## winona

[USER=164918 said:
			
		

> Embyra[/USER];15495745]winona They do international shipping yaaaaaassss its ON!!
> 
> Fragrance oils are my ADDICTION!! im making up a list to buy end of the month...



LOL I double checked the international shipping before I mentioned you because I didn't want to get your hopes up Not that I am enabler or anything


----------



## SuchaLady

....




nappystorm said:


> People that make statements like, "My hair is mid thigh length but I don't consider it long" or "I'm only toe length" annoy me. I understand that everyone has not reached their goals yet but pretending you don't know your hair is long is just silly.


----------



## SuchaLady

I feel like I've missed a mass banning


----------



## Kurlee

shea moisture raw shea butter conditioner is amazing for an overnight baggying


----------



## lilyofthenile

GHEing... applied JBCO to scalp and moisturised and sealed my hair... my edges are coming in nicely.


----------



## Embyra

winona said:


> LOL I double checked the international shipping before I mentioned you because I didn't want to get your hopes up Not that I am enabler or anything



awww thanks for checking hun when it comes to fragrance/essential oils dont worry enable away


----------



## caliscurls

I need LHCF rehab  while I'm a fairly new poster I've been lurking for about a year. No one understands my obsession like all of you! (and no one influences my pocket book as much either !!!)


----------



## Lissa0821

I am pretty sure I said this before but scalp massages are the bomb.com.  For this entire relaxer stretch, I have been on purpose to massage my entire head several times a week and I have new growth in areas that are usually very fine.


----------



## NJoy

Based on 2 previously indigo'd strands last henna/indigo'd on 11/23/11, my hair has grown 4" in 16 wks.  I knew the 2" bonelaxed ends cut seemed to be back already. Wow!


----------



## winona

I hate the time change:/ It messes up my sleep pattern for like 2 weeks each time:O


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I feel like wearing a big, fluffy pony tail today.


----------



## HighAspirations

I love how my hair is long enough to just pop into a cute nerdy bun


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

AOHSR is not conducive to my current spending freeze (I'm only supposed to be spending money on gas, groceries, and other NECESSITIES.) Soo....I'm putting AOHSR in the necessities category because I just henna'd my hair last week and still haven't gotten the moisture where it needs to be. I don't have anything in my cabinet that will do the job. Therefore...I NEED AOHSR so that all my hair will stay on my head


----------



## Nix08

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> AOHSR is not conducive to my current spending freeze (I'm only supposed to be spending money on gas, groceries, and other NECESSITIES.) Soo....*I'm putting AOHSR in the necessities category* because I just henna'd my hair last week and still haven't gotten the moisture where it needs to be. I don't have anything in my cabinet that will do the job. Therefore...I NEED AOHSR so that all my hair will stay on my head


 
LoveTheSkinImIn It should have been in that category to begin with


----------



## NikkiQ

Got the cajones to wear a funky style at work today and told myself before I left the house "screw whatever people may say.this is me.take it or leave it". Well to my surprise I've gotten all positive comments so far. Who knew being REALLY different than all the cookie cutter people around here wouldn't freak people out as bad


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Nix08, ever since I discovered AOGPB, that has been my one necessary DC, buttttt since I henna'd I didn't want to put any protein on my hair afterwards, therefore I had to make an addition to the needs category since I think I'll be henna'ing regularly now. I'm on it girl!


----------



## KurlyNinja

This humidity is KILLING me. Not only can I not breath! But I've never seen my hair shrink to such lengths. Its like my hair is trying to recede back into my scalp. I braided my hair into 6 braids last night and I didnt even completely wet my hair and my hair is STILL not completly dry. Actually its not even semi-dry. I dont know what the hell is going on. My hair doesnt dry fast, but its never taken this long before.


----------



## wannabelong

I finally updated my siggy after about a little over a year.  While I'm happy for the progress, I just don't think my hair looks as long/good as some of the other ladies.  I think I have hair anorexia or maybe I just need a trim.


----------



## NJoy

So growth isn't an issue. My focus will have to be on retention during this transition. *le sigh*


----------



## Renewed1

Every summer, I think about relaxing my hair!  I hate this humidity!


----------



## NYAmicas

I cant wait to get my hair relaxed because my roots are so thick and tangly I can barely get to my scalp. Rocking the shingled look today and it's working out alright but starting to poof out again. Oh well


----------



## Aggie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Every summer, I think about relaxing my hair! I hate this humidity!


 Me too. I AM relaxing my hair straight this coming weekend and I can't wait.


----------



## KurlyNinja

15 hours and counting of my hair still being wet... I even took my hair out the braids thinking it would dry faster. Its 95% humidity where I am today. Could this be the reason? All I know is that this is annoying.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

If y'all could only see how I wore my hair to work today smh. Turribuhl!!!


----------



## Embyra

FINALLY my tallboy is up!!

 when i first joined this forum i was so pleased that i owned barely any products  

NOW i pride myself that i have a baby cabinet just for hair stuff


----------



## Nix08

ooohhh that's a piece of art Embrya


----------



## Melaninme

I put my hair in braids last night, then early this morning removed them.  I want to so badly love the look of braids on me, but I don't.  Putting my hair in 
twists tomorrow.


----------



## melissa-bee

My mum cut off her 10 year old locks and purchased a wig.


----------



## Embyra

I hope my CJ smoothing lotion comes tommo


----------



## Nix08

I have been stingy with my SAA...i accidentally put a lot in with my avg and lo and behold my steam and cowash session was a hit!  I love the feel of SAA on my hair


----------



## Lissa0821

My beloved heating cap has bite the dust, had to sit under hooded dryer to deep condition.  Not a happy camper.


----------



## winona

OMG my newest lotion formula got me amazed at how soft my skin is.


----------



## NJoy

I hope my bone combs come in today.  I LOVE getting packages.  Trying to be patient.


----------



## diadall

I am wearing my natural kinks and curls today.


----------



## Embyra

YEEESSS cj smoothing lotion has arrived it smells just like aqolina pink sugar just much lighter


----------



## Embyra

4A has become 3c........ and now im hearing there is 4D! i cant keep up


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Embyra said:
			
		

> 4A has become 3c........ and now im hearing there is 4D! i cant keep up



Huh? Explain please.


----------



## Kerryann

uhm im having the itches to texlax and im not having it smdh....

(beating my chest) i have to ride this out these yarn braids are not coming out i refuse i don't care how much its hanging from my new growth its only been a month. The amount of money i pay for these suckers it aint coming out until May hopefully June


----------



## NJoy

Ugh! No honey or molasses for my DC. And I can NOT go out in that pollen today.  I wonder if I can get hubby to make a run for me. *le sigh*


----------



## KurlyNinja

My loose hair has been wet for over 24 hours. I feel like I should be concerned that my hair won't dry


----------



## melissa-bee

I need a new way to tie my bun.
*looks for that natural hair bun thread*


----------



## winona

WOW with the humidity my curlformer set BLEW UP and I like it.  Fat juicy curls


----------



## ScorpioLove

i keep having thoughts on making my own hair line (like relaxers nd such) after i graduate i think it would be a good idea to work for png hair product formulation first but the more i think about the more i want to start now. 

i will give myself one year of research time to see if it is something i really want to invest in. i dont want to make really gud ideas for another company nd wish i patent it under my own name... *one more semester till i graduate*


----------



## Embyra

hmmm eyeing up the TIGI Love, Peace, & The Planet Let It Be Cherry Almond Leave-in Conditioner looks like it will make a great hair refresher


----------



## DaDragonPrincess

Need a trim...​


----------



## ChasingBliss

Just noticing that a large section of my hair in the back had been accidentally textlaxed must of have been years ago. This section is now close to the last 2 to 3 inches of my hair. This is great because at some point this will be my ends which will be stronger than the full relaxed ends I have been working with everywhere else. I hope this makes sense. I hope to keep it all strong until I'm read to chop chop though.


----------



## Katherina

Is there no MBL 2012 challenge????


----------



## Embyra

Between the lipgloss and the cheesing at the camera 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfB2VTEzax0&feature=related

something about a man sitting under a hooded dryer and then stretching out his curls is soooo..........


----------



## Kurlee

hendigo on my head!!!! but this batch is kinda orangey red . Had to tone it down with brahmi, bringaraj, amla and lots of indigo


----------



## gabulldawg

Hmmmm seems like a good bit of naturals are relaxing lately. :scratchch Folks keep switching sides.


----------



## Incognitus

gabulldawg said:


> Hmmmm seems like a good bit of naturals are relaxing lately. :scratchch Folks keep switching sides.


 
gabulldawg   This reminds me of my last trip home. My sister tells me, "Oh, you're going natural too huh..." 

I reply, "well, I _am_ natural." 

In a condescending tone she says, "oh, well it's just a fad, it'll pass". 

Then I tell her, "people have been natural for years. Yes, a lot of people are jumping on the bandwagon and many of them are in it for the fad, but it's nothing new." At that point I walk away. Her tone is always so.....just d*mn extra.


----------



## knjsavy

conditioner smells so good i dont want to rinse it out


----------



## Ogoma

I am so lazy to rinse out this deep conditioner. We are supposed to go out this night, but I just want to stay home and sleep. But we feel the need to do something for St. Paddy. I am going to go and wash this out and do a quick wash and go. I won't stay out late as I have to come home and braid my hair to stretch it for skiing tomorrow.


----------



## Embyra

Im being driven mad slowly by my NEED for a cut im going to go NY august/september the latest 

Every where i look on yt i see a great head of hair LOOOOOVE her cut 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwkkYa3hufs
https://twimg0-a.akamaihd.net/profile_images/1494911841/nj.jpg


----------



## Renewed1

Just made the decision to convert from natural to relax for a few years. 

Then when I get bored with relaxed hair, become natural again.  hehehe!

I love our hair!


----------



## melissa-bee

Never will I ever go the week without moisturising again 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

Is it weird that Game of Thrones is inspiring and informing my hair style choices right now?


----------



## curlcomplexity

I had a dream last night that I relaxed my hair accidentally after transitioning for a long time.  I woke up upset


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I'm mad at myself for losing patience with my hair last night. I cause so much damage and breakage. Now I have to nurse this stuff back to looking good


----------



## Kurlee

slight breakage in my left crown.  Have no idea why.


----------



## Aggie

I was about to relax my hair straight as a pin because of continual ssk frustration. Then Seamonster gave me link to Traci's bonelaxed to texlaxed transition and encouraged me to stay texlaxed. 

I do not regret it because I just texlaxed my hair, only this time a little straighter than before but still texlaxed, I love the new results. 

Naturally I had to do a corrective because the previously texlaxed hair was wayyyyyyyyyyyy too tight. I am indeed a happy camper now. Thanks Seamonster


----------



## Nelli04

So I fell off majorly with my hair care and got lazy...Let's just say my hair has been in the SAME braids for 5-6 weeks :/. I planned to rebraid my hair after each wash, which is every 2-3 weeks, but I got soo lazy. I just took them down yesterday and MAN it was matted, I lost so much hair...and now I'm nervous about how my hair is going to look after I straighten it...ughhh. I could kick myself for this.


----------



## NJoy

Nelli04 said:


> So I fell off majorly with my hair care and got lazy...Let's just say my hair has been in the SAME braids for 5-6 weeks :/. I planned to rebraid my hair after each wash, which is every 2-3 weeks, but I got soo lazy. I just took them down yesterday and MAN it was matted, I lost so much hair...and now I'm nervous about how my hair is going to look after I straighten it...ughhh. I could kick myself for this.


 
Are you sure you lost a lot of hair or did you just find 5-6 weeks worth of shedding? Don't judge it until after you straighten it or have it under control. It may not be as bad as you think.


----------



## shasha8685

Just bought this Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control paste. I think I like it.


Which is a blessing since I plan on bunning from now until June.....


----------



## Seamonster

Aggie I am so glad your texlax came out nice


----------



## Seamonster

My church is largely white because it was started by a bunch of hippies in the 60's. So I thought I would hair watch, to see how many WL heads I could find. Wow, Out of 800 people, I was able to find two WL. There are many BSL, grazing MBL. Only two WL, a lot of the MBL was fried, obvious split ends, and dry. 

Be patient on your hair growth journeys, it is hard for Suzy, and Kiyoko to have heathy straight long hair; so we are doing some amazing things taking control of our hair journeys.


----------



## Aggie

Seamonster said:


> My church is largely white because it was started by a bunch of hippies in the 60's. So I thought I would hair watch, to see how many WL heads I could find. Wow, Out of 800 people, I was able to find two WL. There are many BSL, grazing MBL. Only two WL, a lot of the MBL was fried, obvious split ends, and dry.
> 
> Be patient on your hair growth journeys, it is hard for Suzy, and Kiyoko to have heathy straight long hair; so we are doing some amazing things taking control of our hair journeys.


 
Girrrrrrl Seamonster, my hair is BIGGG and I like it.....I like it a lot!


----------



## Kurlee

curl junkie aloe fix sucks. Not enough hold.


----------



## SavannahNatural

Looking for that late night hair wash motivation. If I start now I'll be done with my wash and Moisture and seal by 10. Maybe I could try to bun my natural hair without stretching it?! I will need to make some flaxseed gel for that... More stuff to do...


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Still bored with my PS (twists in a bun). I'm going to do a leave-in DC tonight and wash next weekend. I'm trying to leave these in for 3 more weeks if I can.


----------



## SavannahNatural

Making my flax seed gel! Going to add some avocado oil and honey this time. Hope it comes out and holds down my curlies!


----------



## spellinto

Giving up on my ends for now :\  No matter what I do I end up with split ends.  I honestly think some of the protective styling I do is the cause of my splits but I'm afraid to stop...I've always retained length through bunning.  

Also been applying JBCO to my edges and nape for awhile.  It makes my new growth really soft and detangled, and it smooths my edges, but I'm not sure if I'm actually seeing thickness or growth...takes awhile to see results I guess?

Getting my touch up this week for my birthday  Hopefully I'm near WL!


----------



## choctaw

I topped off my eco custard with more aloe vera gel, liquid lecithin, MTG and body oil to kill the MTG smell ... a liter of this should last a while ...


----------



## BreeNique

STill rockin' the twist-outs for the weekend...tomorrow night I'll wash and flat-iron. Anyway, I don't know if my shedding is more or less than usual...

I want to get into rollersets. But I'm almost petrified of putting unnecessary heat on my head...wacky.


----------



## Ogoma

If I want to cowash daily, I know I need to move either my workout or my co-washing or both to the evenings. I cannot keep waking up at 4:30 am to do both. I have tried running in the evening and I keep skipping it so I will start the stuff at night this week and see how it goes.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im sad nothing I do to my hair ever looks good. This really makes me cry inside as a good head of hair or style always makes things. I have no wigs right now. I tried on all of them and nothing looked good at all. I was going to do the phony bun but it's not looking all that good either as my hair seems to just bunch up in the middle thus giving me this stupid cone shape. I'm glad there are no razors I would just cut it off and the hell with it. I have spent so much on products,time, trying new things to make it look like something. I'm worried when I relax if my hair will just be extra limp bc its blah now as a natural. Ok vent over. I will slap my old half wig on and kim.


----------



## Nelli04

NJoy said:


> Are you sure you lost a lot of hair or did you just find 5-6 weeks worth of shedding? Don't judge it until after you straighten it or have it under control. It may not be as bad as you think.



I finished flat ironing it and you're right, it must have been just regular shed hair because my hair is still pretty thick.

either that or my hair hides damage very well.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

Every time I try to grow out my nape it retains a little bit, winter comes along, the ait gets dry, and it breaks off again.


----------



## NappyNelle

Now my brother is using my products. He better start chipping in! lol


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I gave up the ghost and purchased from Original Moxie. I was in NEED of a good deep conditioner and a no foam poo that wouldn't make me itch. I am seriously wanting to stalk the mailman tomorrow! I ordered on the 16 and it's going to be delivered today on the 19th. I absolutely LOVE that.

OT: I made a mask out of honey and yogurt for a facial. For the first day my skin looked flawless. The next day my face and neck were covered in hives.  And since I have to work, I can't take benadryl because it makes me sleepy/wonky. And I can't afford to be comatose because I'm working on a major project. *sigh* Epic suckdom. I need the benadryl cream.


----------



## QBOE2001

FYI Benedryl also makes a spray which I found works equally as well as the pills do for me.  In the meantime you may want to try an oatmeal mask to help with the itches and swelling, if you have any cold medication on hand that has an antihistimine in it that may provide some relief as well.


----------



## halee_J

I undid my fuzzy twists for a twist-out. I wanted to see if I could to another few days without combing my hair. Looked nice but the relaxed ends looked, well, kinda lame compared to the springiness of the natural hair. So I cut some off  I must have cut at least 2.5 inches. I'm not doing well with this no cutting thing _at all_


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair was a mess today. It was a big frizzy mess. It's always like that the first day after wash day. My hair hates to be air dried. But I don't wanna use the blow dryer every week but I may just have to.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## SavannahNatural

Me & Flaxseed Gel might not get along!  Or I just need to start piling it on.  My shorter than all the other hairs start to curl up it's a bit frustrating.  I end up piling more stuff on my hair just to help it lay down.  I like the flexibility of it but need better hold.  I'll be experimenting tonight I guess.  Might as well do the Terressentials detox too!


----------



## jerseygurl

My hair is still soft after 6 days. Wow


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I'm having a very blah hair day. I usually like my bun, but today it's not really doing anything for me.


----------



## Aggie

I am tempted to grab the scissor and cut out these ssks myself but my scissor is dull and it's not made for hair cutting so....I guess I'll have to wait until I get to my stylist to trim it. 

She actually did trim what I asked her to trim the last time I saw her so maybe she deserves another opportunity at my hair to get the remainder of the ssks out. I didn't spot them until I straightened my hair. There they were - staring straight at me. I wish I could just beat them out - Ugh!


----------



## ATLcutey20

I ran out of my beloved AO Honeysuckle Rose conditioner. I didn't feel like driving to Whole Foods so I decided to pick up Nexxus Humectress conditoner. I can't wait to try it out on my next wash day!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

Shame I only got my quick weave just as the weather starts getting warmer. Still, I'll keep holding out for now till it gets too hot to bear. It's supposed to be a weave/wig that can last forever if I look after it well enough, so I can always go back to it in the winter


----------



## Ogoma

I am going crazy between my hair, workout schedule, insomnia, and work. I feel so much pressure right now none of them are getting done right. I need to figure a schedule that works soon.


----------



## Embyra

Used my ecocustard today and diffused for the second time first time i done it pure frizz 
this time was great didnt diffuse till 100% dry but its about 80% done


----------



## Embyra

Timed myself as well took me 25 mins to style my thick mid back length hair i personally think thats great considering my hair is only done once a week yay


----------



## Ogoma

Bahai'i NYE celebration this evening; what to do with my hair!!!!


----------



## Embyra

Yes i have alot of random thoughts today 

that curljunke smoothing lotion thumbs down this AMAZING slip it gives people was NO better than my keracare naturals leave in ridiculous i was willingly to spend the extra money if it was as good as everyone claimed meh


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im trying not to give up on my hair but I need to find a good leavein conditioner. I also feel my hair no matter how much conditioning just never feels soft or moist. I don't know what to do. I use the porosity control stuff already as well. It just looks so blah. I'm holding on relaxing until summer but I want my hair to be as healthy as possible before. It may not have alot of length but it will healthy. Healthy hair will retain. So a leave-in conditioner,maybe I need to try new deep conditioners,and maybe even a poo..man I need a reggie intervention and then to get rid of all the extras I have. I also thought at one point doing away with all the non organic products would help not so.


----------



## Embyra

I put my smoothing lotion up for sale im hoping someone buys it i want to buy some keracare naturals stuff


----------



## winona

This weekend is a trial run.  I will be soaking off the coating on my spring twists and installing cornrows.  If my scalp does not itch I will continue to test until end of April and install kinky twists for the summer but before I do all that work I have to make sure my scalp doesn't ignite.


----------



## Ogoma

GoddessMaker said:


> Im trying not to give up on my hair but I need to find a good leavein conditioner. I also feel my hair no matter how much conditioning just never feels soft or moist. I don't know what to do. I use the porosity control stuff already as well. It just looks so blah. I'm holding on relaxing until summer but I want my hair to be as healthy as possible before. It may not have alot of length but it will healthy. Healthy hair will retain. So a leave-in conditioner,maybe I need to try new deep conditioners,and maybe even a poo..man I need a reggie intervention and then to get rid of all the extras I have. I also thought at one point doing away with all the non organic products would help not so.



GoddessMaker

Have you tried Chicoro's LOC method? For the most part I am a daily co-washer, but I have gone three days without re-moisturizing with this method and my hair was still so soft. After co-washing my hair, I squeeze a little water out but leave my hair essentially wet (L-liquid), use my oil mix of grapeseed, meadowfoam seed, and black cumin seed oils (O-oil) to seal, and then put on my creamy leave-in (C-creamy moisturizer). If it is a wash and go, I will use a styler at the end, if not, I will leave it as is.


----------



## Renewed1

I was made that my perm underprocessed my hair.  But now, I'm beginning to like it.   I still have lots of curl definition.....I'm enjoying being texlaxed.....yeah me.


----------



## halee_J

Hmm should I do my 4th consectuive week of twists and twistouts or should I lightly flat-iron? :scratchch hmm decisions, decisions...


----------



## Embyra

Looks up at halee_J avartar


----------



## halee_J

Embrya Lookin' good right? right??!!! DC swaggerific!


----------



## BreeNique

Today wasn't a good hair day -_-

Maybe it's the Midwest humidity, maybe my regimen. After clarifying with pantene pro v, DCing with Kenra overnight, and adding some Carol's Daughter Hair Smoothie (NOT my fave--will NOT use again), my hair came out kinda dry, almost like it was chealting...?

It was terrible, kinda matted feeling, and alltogether bad.

NOTES TO SELF:
-no more cheapie conditioners. I don't think they're the best for my hair...
-just be careful. relax. and go slowly with my hair, I suppose. It was just a bad feeling, having dry, straw-like hair. Anyone had this before? is it the result of too-much protien, or too-much product? I"m going to start using "just enough" product/ not over-doing it. 

Werk.


----------



## kandake

I've been slacking on my deep conditioning.  I actually can't remember when I did one last.  I think it was last month (maybe).  I guess I'll fit that in this weekend.


----------



## naturalagain2

UGHH!! I can't find my mini rake comb!!! I just had it!! Nowhere in the house can it be found!!! This pisses me off!!


----------



## halee_J

halee_J said:


> Hmm should I do my 4th consectuive week of twists and twistouts or should I lightly flat-iron? :scratchch hmm decisions, decisions...



...yyeeeaaah, my lazy behind ended up airdrying o/n and throwing it in a bun. 



*S/N:*  The more I use avj, the more I like it. It really detangles my hair and moisturizes it nicely. My shea butter mix is going well too


----------



## NYAmicas

Despite setbacks and many tangling issues and me not being as careful with my hair in the last couple of months, it still grew a bit and I believe I'll be fully BSL in another couple of months. Before I cut my hair I went from there and through damage to APL and one side was longer than the other. I'll be content with MBL which was just about my goal always.

*twisting fingers*


----------



## Lissa0821

I am putting my flat iron away until the fall.  It is just not worth the trouble to flat iron my roots when it is humid outside, I sweat heavily in my scalp area.  I may pull out my hooded dryer occasionally but for the most part I will continue to air dry my hair for the next 6 months.


----------



## lux10023

last wknd i bc...was bored with my hair--so after brunch with mom went to the barber with my bro and am now rocking a ceasar...no one knows except a select few( since i fee like some of my family or friends would kill me knowing i chopped off all my mbl hair) since i am rocking my lf but i feel free...i wanted no chemicals...just pure naturallll so the journey begins...


----------



## ChasingBliss

perfect28 said:


> last wknd i bc...was bored with my hair--so after brunch with mom went to the barber with my bro and am now rocking a ceasar...no one knows except a select few( since i fee like some of my family or friends would kill me knowing i chopped off all my mbl hair) since i am rocking my lf but i feel free...i wanted no chemicals...just pure naturallll so the journey begins...




Loving all you brave souls chopping off all the hair. You GO perfect28 

Looking so forward to being 100% natural!


----------



## sillygirl82

My mom is letting people make her feel badly about her natural hair.   I've been buying her hair products from Qhemet and CURLS.   Her thin hair became thicker and stronger.  Now she wants to go get it styled.  That's code for relaxer.  We have ultra-sensitive scalps.  Her hair is just going to break off again.


----------



## LadyRaider

I need to check out a new butter for sealing my ends. The one I've been using changed the formula and I REALLY dislike the smell. I mean it won't kill me, but meh!

I bought the Keracare Buttercream on Amazon. Anyone tried that?

I know I liked the Jane Carter stuff before...

Anyone else have something they like?


----------



## JeterCrazed

sillygirl82 said:
			
		

> My mom is letting people make her feel badly about her natural hair.   I've been buying her hair products from Qhemet and CURLS.   Her thin hair became thicker and stronger.  Now she wants to go get it styled.  That's code for relaxer.  We have ultra-sensitive scalps.  Her hair is just going to break off again.



I would lie and say someone was doing the same thing to me so she can go into mommy mode, hear herself talk, and realize how ridiculous it is.


----------



## sillygirl82

JeterCrazed said:


> I would lie and say someone was doing the same thing to me so she can go into mommy mode, hear herself talk, and realize how ridiculous it is.



JeterCrazed

Thank you.  That is a great idea.   You just don't know how happy I was to her hair growing in so well.  I mean, at one point you could only see whisper thin hair and you could see her scalp.


----------



## winona

I kinda feel bad that I hoped hubby would spend Saturday hanging out with friends so I could have a spa day:/


----------



## chelseatiara

used gel today for the first time in foreeevvverr.....meh :/


----------



## Melaninme

I'm ready to do a press, but I'm on a challenge and can't until after the 31st.  The 31st is a Saturday (Saturday's are my wash days), so I may have to cut my challenge short by a day.  I want to wear my hair straight for 1st Sunday at Church.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm gonna flat iron next weekend for my check in for the APL challenge. I haven't flat ironed really since before Christmas so it's time.


----------



## SavannahNatural

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna flat iron next weekend for my check in for the APL challenge. I haven't flat ironed really since before Christmas so it's time.



Me too! I hope to get a really good flat iron using WNDNB's technique!


----------



## Melaninme

NikkiQ said:


> I think I'm gonna flat iron next weekend for my check in for the APL challenge. I haven't flat ironed really since before Christmas so it's time.


 
NikkiQ, thanks for your post.  Next weekend is the time!  Wishing you much success in the APL challenge!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My hair has been mad itchy. I really wish  I could find a remedy for it. I also wish my hair would stay supple. I think me and Crisco may have to break up. I will use him up though since I have paid for it. It's been so many days where I want my hair to be moist and supple. I think this weekend instead of buying nail polish I will get me a new leave in-anything you ladies recommend and possible a good moisturizing dc. I know the stuff I have Silk Elements I think isn't working and I want it to work. I don't know what else to do but I chop. I may also get a new piece of hair. I have been really neglecting buying hair related items.Trying to shop my stash. Or maybe I need to beef up my conditioners with some avcado sp or something.


----------



## Lurkee

I have recently started wearing my hair down and I am loving it. It makes me feel so good to feel my hair on my neck and  on my shoulders. Also, I am looking fresher and less tired- looking since I stopped constantly bunning. Hope it would not hinder my growth though.


----------



## Nix08

GoddessMaker I'm not natural but have you tried regular co washing? Steaming? How about Aubrey Organics conditioners (White Camillia or Rosa Mosqueta)? Or even baggying?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Nix08 I have tried all but the steaming since I don't have a steamer. Those things work for a short time only. I may have to buy heavy stuff.


----------



## Nix08

GoddessMaker what do you mean by a short time?  They stop working for you after?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Nix08 like after a day my hair is back dry as a desert. I read here those who baggy can have moisture for days. I want something that will last a few days so I won't have to over kill leavein daily.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^what are you using as a moisturizer GoddessMaker?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

NikkiQ
I use Silken Child leavein or the Paul Mitchell as a leave in then I seal with oil or Crisco.


----------



## Nix08

Are those liquid or cream?  Maybe you need both a liquid and a cream and a concoction to spritz with daily.


----------



## NikkiQ

GoddessMaker said:


> @NikkiQ
> I use Silken Child leavein or the Paul Mitchell as a leave in then I seal with oil or Crisco.


 
Leave ins usually don't make a very good daily moisturizer for a lot of people. Do you have an actual moisturizer or any butters perhaps?


----------



## Lissa0821

I tried Hair One Argan oil the other day and I really liked it.  The scent is a little strong and perfumey but it doesn't last long.  I keep stroking my hair because it feels so soft and smooth.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Nix08 said:


> Are those liquid or cream? Maybe you need both a liquid and a cream and a concoction to spritz with daily.


 


NikkiQ said:


> Leave ins usually don't make a very good daily moisturizer for a lot of people. Do you have an actual moisturizer or any butters perhaps?


 

I use a liquid moisturizer like aloe vera juice and glycerin then follow up with the cream leave-in and seal with either Crisco and at times Ms.Jessie Baby Buttercream...let me know more things I need to do. This is a hair intervention.


----------



## Nonie

My hand-in-hair disease is worst after I wash my hair coz my hair feels soft and the strands separate with such ease. I can't seem to keep my fingers out of my hair. I keep undoing and redoing it...  ...and I'm at work for crying out loud!!!


----------



## hair4romheaven

GoddessMaker I use Taaliah Waji daily minst bodifier and love it I also use AOWC as a DC. Put it o and go to the gym and sit in Steam room. I also seal with JBCO. WOrks like a charm


----------



## hair4romheaven

In the HYH challenge but may cheat by posting a quick pic in BSL challenge. I'm taking my braids out on Sat. I had them in since Dec. My hair doesn't grow much in the winter but it grows a ton in spring. SO I am looking forward to my true reveal in June! ;-)


----------



## sharifeh

I'm considering trying out emu oil for my hair, i'm off to search the forums now


----------



## JeterCrazed

sharifeh said:
			
		

> I'm considering trying out emu oil for my hair, i'm off to search the forums now



sharifeh I love it! I bought a $30 bottle of it. I'd be willing to share some for u to try in case u don't like it, u won't spend a lot.


----------



## Kurlee

my hair is loving this heat wave. the humidity in the air is good for moisture


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

My hair has a hardcore conditioner addiction.  It's so funny that once I started cowashing, my hair has come to despise shampoo!   Lol, how was I living before this?? 

In other news...I put some ylang ylang in my moisture spray, and my hair now smells super pretty!  Way better than any perfume oil, and good for my hair too.


----------



## Nonie

[email protected]GoddessMaker S(cough)Curl(cough) and baggying. Ask shyekiera what difference it made to her brillo pad hair.

When I use S Curl, I only need apply twice on wash day and not again until wash day. I apply to damp hair after a wash and it dries up hard, but after I reapply to my now dry hair and baggy that night, moisture for day. I don't need to reapply again, just braid and baggy at night and I get the same soft moisturized hair every morning...and it stays that way without being icky sticky.


----------



## gabulldawg

I swear, between Misslbailey and Chelseb06 I am getting tempted to go natural more and more each day!  I never thought I would see the day where I would give up on my chemicals (and it probably won't happen), but they are making natural hair look great to me. I would definitely be a "straight" natural. The afros and twists aren't my style. But I think the only thing that would hold me back is my exercising. I sweat a lot and vividly remember the days of "nappy roots."  I don't want my hair to be my reason for becoming sedentary. So I will continue to relax....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Nonie said:


> [email protected]GoddessMaker S(cough)Curl(cough) and baggying. Ask @shyekiera what difference it made to her brillo pad hair.
> 
> When I use S Curl, I only need apply twice on wash day and not again until wash day. I apply to damp hair after a wash and it dries up hard, but after I reapply to my now dry hair and baggy that night, moisture for day. I don't need to reapply again, just braid and baggy at night and I get the same soft moisturized hair every morning...and it stays that way without being icky sticky.


 
Nonie I tried the Scurl but it just makes my hair greasy. I even tried anotehr type of curl activator and nothing. I 'm trying all I can before I start shaving or doing something crazy.


----------



## Nonie

GoddessMaker said:


> @Nonie I tried the Scurl but it just makes my hair greasy. I even tried anotehr type of curl activator and nothing. I 'm trying all I can before I start shaving or doing something crazy.



Girl, what S Curl did you use? The spray? How much? If there's one thing people who tried other activators have found about S Curl is that it isn't greasy at all. It's more water than anything. Also did you use it alone? GoddessMaker

What I've heard about S Curl is it makes hair hard...but I've never heard of it being greasy. Not the spray anyway. There's always a first, I guess.


----------



## wannabelong

I finally did a much need trim, although I didn't want to.  I must admit my ends look so much better.  I still should make full BSB/BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## Embyra

Nonie said:


> My hand-in-hair disease is worst after I wash my hair coz my hair feels soft and the strands separate with such ease. I can't seem to keep my fingers out of my hair. I keep undoing and redoing it...  ...and I'm at work for crying out loud!!!




Nonie Your hands best not still be in your hair guurrll!


----------



## Embyra

Need to go get some yoghurt my hair has been missing it one pot for me..... one pot for my hair we like to eat together


----------



## Nonie

Embyra said:


> @Nonie Your hands best not still be in your hair guurrll!



 Embyra you literally made me jump. I wasn't undoing and redoing but I was indeed sliding fingers down and enjoying feeling the ends go boing. 

But since you caught me  and made me jump, I've put my hair up in a claw. When it's up, I don't mess with it.  

Thanks. No really, I'd get annoyed/irritated watching me...so I'm sure many others thank you.


----------



## youwillrise

yikes...my hair is suffering horribly.  ive been sickish for a while now...but lately i'm feeling much better and hopefully soon i'll be all clear of this.  i havent had the energy to really do much to my hair so it's been a mess.  i'm gonna trrrrry and get back on the game, man.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I need to buy a large donut bun because my hair is getting massive.
I've yet to rave about QB AOHC and will try BRBC next week.
I work in a hospital with an African-American CEO and predominately African-American medical staff and love the many naturals there rocking the those lovely styles.      I feel right at home.


----------



## winona

I really wish I knew a pj in my area that I could gift some of my fails to:/

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Yeeees my tigi leave in is here!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## fairyhairy

just had a lady look at my hair and she simply said freedom 
its in a natural wash n go,


----------



## melissa-bee

Got all my bits and bobs so I can make flaxseed gel.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## Dayjoy

So I'm out of town for my grandfather's funeral and am seeing some cousins that I haven't seen in years.  I noticed so many have gone natural and are rocking beautiful twists and twist outs.  I want to talk hair with them but feel like it might be kind of...weird.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Trying out my first ever conditioner-only wash n go...


----------



## Embyra

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Trying out my first ever conditioner-only wash n go...



MyAngelEyez~C~U I done mine recently it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be i made sure to do it on a day i wasnt going anywhere...just in case


----------



## melissa-bee

My scalp has been mad itchy these past few days. Haven't done anything different. Maybe I'm experiencing a growth spurt.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Embyra said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U I done mine recently it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be i made sure to do it on a day i wasnt going anywhere...just in case



Lol Embyra, that's what I decided to do. Home-bound today so I gave her a good wash with a sulphate-free poo, and added some Tresemme Naturals with a bit of hemp oil added to it. I'll see how it looks dry, but so far so good


----------



## youwillrise

mega baggying today with some shea moisture coconut & hibiscus curl & style conditioning milk.  this is my first time using it, so we'll see...i didnt have any conditioner or moisturizer, so when i went to pick up my medicine from walgreens yesterday i picked this up.  the closest thing to all natural i could find fast lol...  

we'll see how it feels when my hair is dry. hmmmm


----------



## Lissa0821

I was pleased with my relaxer touch up yesterday.  I trimmed on 3 inches of thin ends in January and gained a inch back.  My ends are still very good so far.  I think I am going to stick with my current products this entire relaxer stretch.


----------



## Aviah

Really tired of my hair growing sooo slowly.
My mother and sister can dye and flat iron into oblivion, never DC, don't sleep with silk scarves on if they don't feel like it.... and its healthy. Long and healthy. 
I really am the only one that has to work for it in my immediate family. Why didn't I get those "carefree hair" genes?


----------



## Ogoma

I did a conditioner only WnG and I like it. It is definitely more frizzy, but not a bad look even after the strand test.


----------



## NJoy

youwillrise said:


> yikes...my hair is suffering horribly. ive been sickish for a while now...but lately i'm feeling much better and hopefully soon i'll be all clear of this. i havent had the energy to really do much to my hair so it's been a mess. i'm gonna trrrrry and get back on the game, man.


 
I feel you.  I hope you get well soon.



Dayjoy said:


> So I'm out of town for my grandfather's funeral and am seeing some cousins that I haven't seen in years. I noticed so many have gone natural and are rocking beautiful twists and twist outs. I want to talk hair with them but feel like it might be kind of...weird.


 
My prayers and condolences for you and the family.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Since I am broke and unemployed, I will be attempting my own self install next week. I can sew in my weave just fine, it's the cornrowing of my OWN hair that will be the challenge.

I can cornrow on a dummy Cosmo doll, but can I do it on my own hair? We shall see, I am citing this YT video for inspiration:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqp5eBCjZ5M


----------



## Ogoma

Speaking of strand tests, I am getting partial highlights next week. I am not going that light, just goldish-reddish color that blends in well with my hair. She wasn't sure if the color would show because of the henna, but it was nice color. My roots were definitely brighter.

Anyone that has or has had colored-treated let me know your thoughts on my plan of action: 

Day of treatment:
- co-wash
- coat hair with oil and conditioner
- head to salon for color
- Overnight DC

Following week
- mudwash
- protein treatment
- DC

Does this seem like a good plan? I am so nervous about this. I feel like my intuition is telling me not to do it, but it might just be my fears.


----------



## chelseatiara

detangled with a metal pik for the first time tonight (the classic one with the black power first and B in the middle lol) and it was great! took maybe 2 minutes in the shower (with conditioner of course)

also sleeping with damp moisturized/sealed twists tied down with my scarf is a great way to prevent tangles... those took a few minutes as well


----------



## melissa-bee

Gonna make my first batch of flaxseed gel tonight
I want to make flaxseed pudding cos I feel like it will be better for my hair but can't be bothered to melt shea butter and attempted to mix it in.


----------



## Melaninme

5 days and counting until I press.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I think I figured out why my hair was always soo itchy even after washing it. I never wash my hair more than once. So I would lather once rinse and move on. I was reading an old thread by gymfreak and she washed her hair 3 times and felt her scalp feel like it was breathing..I did that today with the same type of products and omg my scalp feels like it's singing or some ish..I see now I will have to do this each time I wash. I'm now dcing with only one product to see if it is helpful or not. I'm trashing anything else that isn't. I'm into simplicity so no need for a stash anymore.


----------



## Embyra

this wheatgerm oil stinks when used in my yogurt mix i swear i dont remember it smelling this bad when used straight jeeze


----------



## Ogoma

When I get my DC stash down to a reasonable size, I am going to move to DCing (more than 5 minutes in the shower) once a month. I don't think I need to steam/do long DCs weekly if I am co-washing almost everyday and detoxifying/clarifying only once a month. The plan is to get my regular weekly wash day routine down to 45-60 minutes.


----------



## winona

I am so excited I removed the alkali base off my spring twists with vinegar and my scalp is not itchy yet.  I know it is still early but if this works I will be installing spring twists


----------



## shasha8685

It's funny how getting a relaxer becomes less urgent the further you go in your journey.

I'm almost 15 weeks post and didn't realize it until I was greeted by this mini 'fro of new growth when I was washing my hair...


----------



## youwillrise

So I think so far I actually like this sheamoisture coconut & hibiscus cream.  I wouldn't say my hair is intensely moisturized...but I can say that it's more moisturized than it's been with most other moisturizers and leave ins.I actually just gave up on moisturizers because I could never find one that worked...decided to try this.   We'll see how it holds up over time.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I want to give away my stash like seriously before I move. I just want the few that work and be done. I feel my scalp is breathing I guess washing it 3 times did the trick. Now to see what makes my scalp itch so much.


----------



## Aggie

GoddessMaker said:


> I want to give away my stash like seriously before I move. I just want the few that work and be done. I feel my scalp is breathing I guess washing it 3 times did the trick. Now to see what makes my scalp itch so much.


 
What you gat in that stash GoddessMaker, lol? I might want to take some of it off your hands, maybe...!


----------



## Aggie

I was gonna relax my hair straight last week but changed my mind at the last minute. I simply straightened my hair a little more than it was before instead. I love it. 

I used Affirm Creme Relaxer, (mild-lye) and added an ounce of sunflower oil and 2 teaspoons of Keracare restorative Mask to 5 TBS of the relaxer, mixed and relaxed. 

I smoothed it a little with my fingers but it still did not get straight. I was very pleased with the results. This is how I want to texlax it from now on, but next time I will use 4 tablespoons of relaxer and only 1.5 teaspoons of the Restorative Mask along with the 1 ounce of sunflower oil. I had a little too much left over last time.


----------



## Embyra

Finally my huge tub of argan eco is coming to a end im going to get the blue one from now on but stick to the smaller sizes i dont like looking at those big *** tubs


----------



## halee_J

Finally, my jumbo twists are done. Embyra I really want to try those mini loose twists Cipriana does but lawd, I just ain't got that kinda patience, 8-10 hrs? geez louise  But 4 weeks of no mani is quite alluring...


----------



## spellinto

I love JBCO because it softens my NG, but applying directly makes my roots oily and sticky. I have made a castor oil mix to remedy this!  composed of shaken up lavender JBCO, coconut oil, and water.  Trying it on my scalp and NG (and a little on my relaxed hair & ends) for the first time tonight.  No itchiness, no oiliness or stickiness...just softness and shine so far  the smoky smell is a bit overpowering but it's already fading and should be gone in the morning.  I have been making an effort to repair and prevent once overlooked breakage at the demarcation line, so if this works I may have a new staple NG moisturizer in my regimen!


----------



## NJoy

I think I'm gonna detangle and twist my hair up...at 12:30 Am.  Tripping. But at least I can start....tomorrow.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Now that I'm much longer into my transition, my braids for braid outs are much more substantial. They were much easier to put in compared to the start of my transition where I had more relaxed ends. Love it!


----------



## NJoy

I can't believe I actually did start detangling and twisting. I have not been to sleep yet and have only finished the back half of my head. I'll finish the front later today. I'm tired but have to get my day started. We'll see how long I lasts.


----------



## naturalagain2

I hope I notice some growth when I get my hair straighten on Friday.....


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I'm tempted by Cipriana's 4 week plan, but with my hair I'd have dreds by the time I wanted to take them down.


----------



## Embyra

halee_J I dont have the patience for all those twist i have some keracare twisting cream here and never used it

Funny thing is back when i was thinking about going natural and saw chime fotki i was like yup twist out will be my MAIN style who was i fooling i was lazy as a relaxed head and im lazy as a natural


----------



## Embyra

*sings* im in love with a skripper! 

Ok jk no skripper but i am in love.........................with naptural85! 

 love her vids im sitting here watching all her vids even went and ordered some headbands and stuff so i can attempt some of these styles

She is the definition of 4a that coily juicinessaaahhh and the silkysheen of her hair


----------



## Philippians413

I got my Reve' Essentials moisturizer in the birthday cake scent and it smells BAD! Something in it is overpowering the birthday cake scent and is messing with my nose.


ETA: I think it smells like someone who just came in from outside + birthday cake. It's doing better than any other moisturizer I've tried in the moisture department though. My hair is loving it!


----------



## winona

I am so excited it is pretty much official.  I must have an allergic reaction to the coating on weave hair.  I removed the coating off my spring twist this weekend and installed some cornrow/twists.  NO ITCHIES anywhere in sight.  I don't even remotely feel like taking this out like I normally do


----------



## jazzybklyn

Don't you wish they would give all the members on here a 1,000 gift card strictly for hair care products. Sheesh it adds up. 1st thing I would get would be my steamer and Split ender


----------



## winona

Embyra

Update on my purchase from http://www.saveonscents.com/index.php/cPath/291
OMG my fragrances smell amazing.  I just made my a dupe for my favorite BBW Sensual Oil Black Currant Vanilla.  My hubby loves it and so do I  I can't wait to play around with these some more this weekend


----------



## halee_J

I realized the common denominators in all my natural hairspirations with textures similar to mine. Their hair thrived with twists/braids, twistouts/braidouts, finger detangling, washing only in many sections, only using a comb in the shower saturated with conditioner, low-sulfate or no-poo, sealing with shea butter. I've gradually changed my reggie to incorporate all these things. I must say, my hair likes it. Let's see where I get this year lengthwise


----------



## halee_J

Sooo I just watched Chime's hair journey vid for like the 673492105732398894th time . I never get tired looking at her hair . I want my hair to look like hers when it grows up. My twist look like hers when she was SL so there's hope


----------



## Ogoma

I am going to wait until December to color my hair. I am not ready for the extra work involved.


----------



## lamaria211

my hair grows just fine but i WISH it grew faster


----------



## bajandoc86

Getting my hair braided today for the first time in months. New braider...worse yet AT a salon. We'll see how this goes. I am going armed with my wide tooth seamless combs, hair already washed, dc-ed and stretched using bantu knots. Scalp done oiled too. I'm going for braids and that is it.


----------



## mamaore

Riding on the train standing makes my stomach queasy. Pulling into the station now. Thank Jesus.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Im happy with my progress. I have to snip my ends but I stilk havent invested in good shears. Still got the cheapy from sallys.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

The day they stop making Wen, is the day Chaz Dean becomes a Permanent member of my household...


----------



## sugahoney

This half wig thing is not working, took me almost an hour this morning to make the one I am wearing look decent and I still dont like how it looks on my head. I think I will just braid my hair this weekend and be done with it, this is becoming too stressful.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok knock on wood but I have not had any itchy scalp or very miminal itching. That is a shocker. It felt nice last night didn't need to moisturize this morning. Could this by my wish and thanks to the ladies here and one very special hair sister here. I wanted a hair mama but I got a sister..grateful either way.


----------



## Meritamen

Having one of the best braidouts EVER! My hair is soft and moisturized as well as defined. I risk making it frizzy but I can't stop touching it.


----------



## locabouthair

Meritamen said:


> Having one of the best braidouts EVER! My hair is soft and moisturized as well as defined. I risk making it frizzy but I can't stop touching it.



Meritamen what did you use on it?


----------



## Melaninme

Twist-out tomorrow, wash day on Thursday with a press on Friday!


----------



## Meritamen

I used Kinky-Curly Knot Today and two pumps of Qhemet Biologics Castor & Moringa Serum on each section as I detangled plus a little Qhemet Biologics AOHC on the ends.
ETA: I think it is the Knot Today that is making it extra soft feeling.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Still waiting on my hair in the mail


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I read an article about mineral oil yesterday. I went to the drug store after work to buy a small bottle. While I was waiting on line I asked myself why am I buying this. When I couldn't think of a reason I put the bottle of mineral oil back and left the store. I see that I still crave product. I'll have to work on getting over that.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I've neglected my hair so bad the last couple of weeks that I'm see all types of splits and I just trimmed. My hair is super dry. I'm mad at myself. WL is going to take longer than I planned


----------



## melissa-bee

Some sort of strap and plastic hook coming out the side of her weave. Why did a witness this h.a.m first thing in the morning. For why?


----------



## daviine

I can't wait to meet my hair.  I'm staring at every natural head of hair that passes me...dreaming of waking up with a head full of natural hair.


----------



## winona

I am debating on crochet spring twists or regular spring twists.  I like the quickness crochet twists offer but I think I would enjoy the ability to part how I want more Decisions decisions.


----------



## SheenaVee

I would SO love to BC again. Not as short as it was when I first BCed but pretty short. I'm just getting that urge, maybe coz summer's coming up. But I bet I would regret it after all this growth. *sigh*


----------



## -PYT

Tempted to straighten for the wknd...might as well wear a braidout so it can last though.  Sigh.  On second thought, I could do a blow out....


----------



## Embyra

winona said:
			
		

> Embyra
> 
> Update on my purchase from http://www.saveonscents.com/index.php/cPath/291
> OMG my fragrances smell amazing.  I just made my a dupe for my favorite BBW Sensual Oil Black Currant Vanilla.  My hubby loves it and so do I  I can't wait to play around with these some more this weekend



Yeeeesss pay day is coming soon for me I can't wait to join you in our fragrance oil extravaganza loool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Well my hair was looking jacked for the last 2 months stringy and piecey looking 

I didn't know why and kept wondering if I was losing my curl or something 

Turns out my hair needed yoghurt! 2 months is the longest i have gone without it never again!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona

Booo to the jojoba oil shortage Thank Goodness I have 30oz on standby


----------



## CaliiSwagg

So i got my senegalese twists and idk whether the lady who did them didn't do them tight enough or my hair is too soft or what cus these things are going to have to come out soon. I  have only had them in for 2 weeks and some of them are already starting to slide out and my hair is waving up a little bit.

Ugh... I really want braids but aint no point if they dont stay in


----------



## jerseygurl

Got my order of argan oil, avocado butter and cupucapu butter!! Can't wait to wash my my and start experimenting. Tonight I will do an overnight DC and include argan oil in my mix.


----------



## shasha8685

Birmingham finally has Dominican salons....

Although...the prices are kinda high considering. I do want to get a blowout b/c I so don't feel like straightening my hair myself.......


----------



## spellinto

I need to clarify.  Tried a castor oil spritz and it just made my hair oily and coated, probably because I had less control over how much oil was applied.  The best way for me is to just pour the desired amount in my hand, cut it with water, and apply to edges, nape, & crown.

I can't wait for my JBCO hair food pomade to come in the mail any longer!!!

I also need to make a moisturizing spritz for my new growth, any suggestions?


----------



## spellinto

shasha8685 said:
			
		

> Birmingham finally has Dominican salons....
> 
> Although...the prices are kinda high considering. I do want to get a blowout b/c I so don't feel like straightening my hair myself.......



Hey shasha8685, I think I am a follower of your blog...?


----------



## Ogoma

I wonder if it is easier for those with thinner and finer hair to get their hair into buns at shoulder length. My curls/coils just spring out and fight me all the way. I guess I have to wait a while longer.


----------



## Meritamen

I cannot wait for wash day this weekend. Washing my hair is very relaxing and therapeutic... might end up washing it early.


----------



## halee_J

I want to BC SO BAD! But, I want to be able to bun more. If I cut now, the top part of my hair won't be long enough to bun and hotdangit I am NOT going through that awkward stage again  Sigh, maybe by the end of the year I can chop...


----------



## JudithO

I hate it when you have so much hope for a product and it just doesn't live up to it... 

I hate ordering hair things online.... They never ship out on time... And I never have backups cos I'm trying not to be a PJ... so i'm stuck last minute running to stores to find just anything that work until my products get here.... aaaaahhh..

On the bright side, I think I found a staple moisture DC... just need to fill in the rest of the blanks...


----------



## ms.tatiana

Back to oiling my edges every night & I can see the difference iny edges in just 2 weeks


----------



## Funmiloves

Two weeks in and I'm already tired of my current weave :-(


----------



## shasha8685

spellinto said:


> Hey shasha8685, I think I am a follower of your blog...?



spellinto

If you follow The Awkward Stage then yup you're following my blog!


----------



## Rocky91

I am really tired of straight hair. I've been wearing it straight or in a wet bun for a while now.
every time i wash, i'm pressed for time, and it's faster to flat iron (20 minutes blowdry, 1 hour or less flatironing, done) than to do styles like braidouts/twistouts (1 hour to style, 100000000000 hours to dry even under the dryer  ).

I am thinking of starting a no heat for the summer challenge. I want to do this, and I'm much better at sticking when I'm doing a challenge.


----------



## chelseatiara

been moisturizers my twists with water and sealing with oil....so far so good..


----------



## NJoy

I have 3 of 4 sections detangled and twisted.  I started this 4 days ago.  What's up for real?   It's time to wash and condition.  Guess I better hop to it.


----------



## Aggie

I'm giving my hair a break from any type of manipulation for 2-3 weeks at a time. I am getting into that lazy stage again where I don't even want to wash my hair

Hmmm, maybe I'll cut it all off again:scratchch


----------



## Kurlee

haven't combed my hair in about a week  just moisturizing and ignoring it!


----------



## septemberbaby

If I could freely wear mini twists each week like I have been wearing them around my house this week, I would probably reach my hair goals faster.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Kurlee said:
			
		

> haven't combed my hair in about a week  just moisturizing and ignoring it!



Kurlee this sounds like me lol


----------



## knjsavy

OK. I realized I have turned into a hair creeper.  When I see other natural ladies or ladies with healthy looking hair I want to siddle up to them and sneak a hair pat or rub in.  If you feel someone invading your personal space it is probably me trying to get a down low hair feel.


----------



## youwillrise

i love my hair again.  

or...maybe my hair loves me again. 

or maybe both

in any event, there's love coming from somewhere.


----------



## Kurlee

IMFOCSD said:


> Kurlee this sounds like me lol



really can't be bothered. I'll do an indigo next weekend. Till then


----------



## NJoy

knjsavy said:


> OK. I realized I have turned into a hair creeper. When I see other natural ladies or ladies with healthy looking hair I want to siddle up to them and sneak a hair pat or rub in. If you feel someone invading your personal space it is probably me trying to get a down low hair feel.


 
What?!  So that was YOU?!


----------



## ms.tatiana

When you take care of your hair it pays off. My edges are a work in progress but as long as I continue to work on them they work for me


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I notice that when I flat iron my hair,I don't manipulate it nearly as much as when I wear it curly etc.  This week I've used hot rollers once, but aside from that, I oil my ends at nite, throw my scarf on, wake up and use my fingers to fashion it into some type of up do.  Whereas when my hair is curly, I'm twisting it at night, or doing a wash n go in the morning, or something. Always manipulating. Just something for me to bear in mind.


----------



## winona

I really hate fuzzy my braids get.  I guess I am off to youtube and searching LHCF to find an answer to non fuzzy braiding


----------



## Britt

Bought me a bottle of Dudley's DRC yesterday. Went in one bss it was $70 and went in another it was $64.99.. came to $70 after tax. The cashier was like, damn - why this so expensive it must be a treatment. I read the ingredients and appears to be all protein no frills fillers. I will use it this wknd. This is the most i've spent on a hair conditioner before lol. Back in the day when I bought this it was at least $50, I see that hasn't changed. I will def get my money's worth from this product.


----------



## NJoy

Finally finished my twists and curled the ends last night.  My hair looks and feels awesome today.  I love it.  :reddancer:


----------



## winona

Hey NJoy can we see a pic of your precious


----------



## winona

There is hope   I love inspiration http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/1206826


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I've never worn a wig, a weave, yarn braids or locs, sometimes I feel like I'm missing out on something.


----------



## Evolving78

i need to wash my hair so bad.


----------



## Embyra

Smh the white people at work are so damn fascinated with my hair every time they see me they question me on what I'm doing to it Lool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Past 2 nights I have been heavily oiling  with my coconut/castor oil mix my hair has been loving it :-D I treat my baby well lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise

i bought an FHI heat nano blowdryer majigglybob. 

i dont use heat very often at all, but i wanted to get a quality one for the times i do use it...because i usually try to use my mothers regular blowdryer and my hair always comes out blah.  we'll see if this makes a difference.  i probably use heat once or twice a year at most...i'm hoping i can get better results with it.  after all these years, i STILL cannot do an acceptable heat style/flatiron job.  ive been thinking about giving it another whirl soon.


----------



## Embyra

Watching haircrush recent vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_d3Pvu9YQI&feature=g-user-u i swear she looks like black barbie come to life


----------



## winona

I am literally dcing  because I am bored and I have no friends that are available to hang out with right now:/ I guess I will read pathophysiology.


----------



## newnyer

1. These are the times when I wish I REALLY knew how to pull off a great rollerset.  
2. Co-worker heard me talking about co-washing so she started asking if I had ever considered Wen products.  I told her I'd heard about it but didn't want to take the plunge yet. Next day there's a bottle of sweet almond mint cleansing conditioner and re-moist intensive hair  (both slightly used) on my desk.  She says she loves the feel of the product but the smell was too strong for her.  SCORE!


----------



## Platinum

*sigh*

No more tree braids for me. I love the style but it wreaked havoc on my edges. Time to go hard with the growth aids now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg

Platinum said:


> *sigh*
> 
> No more tree braids for me. I love the style but it wreaked havoc on my edges. Time to go hard with the growth aids now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



THEY did the same to my edges.  

I'm trying to decide if I want to straighten my hair next week to start my new job. I haven't straightened in about 3 Weeks. I know that's not much to most people around here.


----------



## Platinum

gabulldawg said:
			
		

> THEY did the same to my edges.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want to straighten my hair next week to start my new job. I haven't straightened in about 3 Weeks. I know that's not much to most people around here.



gabulldawg I hate that because I really fell in love with the style. The install and take-down are quick. Believe it or not, I've never had this problem with micros, though.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Dee_33

I will transition for 12 months...it has to be easier with long hair.  I will keep my new growth moisturized.


----------



## spellinto

I need to wash my hair so badly.  I think I said that a week a go. :\


----------



## LunaGorgeous

I'm in love. I think I've found my all-time favorite "flavor" of Suave Naturals conditioner. I love using Suave and V05 conditioners for the slip and scents so I sort of have an arsenal of them but I especially love this one. It's called Everlasting Sunshine. I was at Wal-Mart and I hadn't seen it before so I picked it up to smell and it smells DELICIOUS . I can't describe it but the bottle says it's passion flower extract and vanilla. It's aromatic genius.


----------



## melissa-bee

Just had some filthy kids tryna touch my bun on the bus. Talking about "touch it or I won't let you come to my birthday?" I had to move cos I don't know where their skinny hands have been. Talking about me like I'm some animal.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## Melaninme

Started straightening my hair this morning.  Had to run out to take care of some business.  Can't wait to get home to finish.


----------



## Lissa0821

I really like my new job but the commute is kind of long so I will probably reduce my wash days to once a week on the weekend.


----------



## SuchaLady

I was so bored tonight I cowashed my hair. I hate it  I thought I would revisit it but that was a waste of effort and hair manipulation.


----------



## Arian

Moved back to the chemical side with my KeraCare  shampoo...

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## spellinto

Finally got my JBCO hair food pomade in the mail.  A little disappointed that it's not heavy enough to lay my edges down on contact...but I've wet my edges, applied the pomade, brushed it in and put on a satin scarf.  We'll see how my edges look in the morning.  Thinking about buying the Shea moisture shea butter I saw in Target.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I did my first dc in two and a half weeks. Lovely!!!!


----------



## Aireen

Just came in here to vent...

Does ANYONE use the search anymore?! I'm so sick of seeing the same question posted over and over. There can only be so many most moisturizing DCs. I don't get it, it's the same responses in every thread anyway.

That is all...


----------



## NJoy

I think I'll leave these twists in for awhile. They're holding up pretty well. Besides... Dad's back in the hospital and needing heart surgery. I need low maintenance hair right now. *sigh* I hope my hair fairs well during all this stress. Wooosaaaaahhhh...


----------



## JudithO

I'm beginning to think that moisturizing and sealing daily is overrated. Touching my hair so often is hurting more than helping. I think the power of MY retention lies in low manipulation (wearing one style for the week), washing (or cowashing) and DC'ing weekly, using a reconstructor and moisture DC weekly for my fine hair... Will try this reggie over the next couple months...


----------



## Melaninme

My hair is straight, but it's HUMID outside!  Have a baseball game to go to, so I'll have to pin it up or put it into two braids.  Will wear it down no matter what for church tomorrow though!


----------



## NJoy

Ok, so I've come to realize that wearing my hair in braids or twists usually results in trimming my ends. The difference between my natural and relaxed hair is night and day so, I'm trying to trim away my relaxed ends bit by bit. I just trimmed another inch off my ends. Sort of sad because they're in good shape but, having the thin bonelaxed ends mocking me makes me pull out the scissors. Now, I'm sure this isn't the best way to trim and my result in an uneven hemline but, I plan to clean up my hemline at least by the end of the year and maybe also in June. So, that's 3 inches so far this year. I have to keep reminding myself that's 3 inches of skimpy bonelaxed ends so, I'm good with that.


----------



## felic1

Asha97...lovely hair....lovely blog!!


----------



## Dayjoy

NJoy said:


> I think I'll leave these twists in for awhile. They're holding up pretty well. Besides... Dad's back in the hospital and needing heart surgery. I need low maintenance hair right now. *sigh* I hope my hair fairs well during all this stress. Wooosaaaaahhhh...



Praying for the best possible outcome from your father's hospital stay.


----------



## Melaninme

felic1...Thank you!


----------



## Embyra

So i have to go to work in the afternoon on sunday there is going to be a group work picture

Why did the white people suggest i take the home pic as my hair will lure in more clients i cant with these people!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess

Under the dryer doing a homemade protien treatment (eggs,mayo,and Amla Oil) with plastic cap for 30 minutes....than gone shampoo and dc with my Nairobi products.....and bantu knots...been stretching,relax next week.


----------



## Kurlee

shrinkage is annoying sometimes. You wash your hair and you almost think you got a haircut  or experiencing severe breakage. come to find out when you stretch it, it' still there


----------



## Kurlee

As I Am Coconut Wash is pretty good. Still not better than CJ Daily Fix


----------



## NappyNelle

NJoy  *prayers for you and daddy*


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Sometimes I feel like kicking myself for bandwagon hopping.  YES I know I was warned, but did I listen??  Noooo.  If I had just stuck with Megatek, Ayurveda, and cowashing I swear my hair would have been APL by now....even with the BC!!  SMH @ Myself!!  

Anyway...know better, do better...  *sucks teeth*


----------



## SavannahNatural

What works for one does not work for all! Yes I will have to take a comb to my strands! No, I cannot finger part.

I'm doing a blow out for a future twist up do and seeing a lot of broken strands. My parts are all over the place! I must detangle more often!


----------



## NYAmicas

I cant wait to wash my hair! Time for a bang cut too.


----------



## Melaninme

Humidity is 100% outside right now!  My straight hair and humidityerplexed


----------



## NJoy

I did a scalp massage with coconut oil last night. Not only did my scalp start itching but my face also felt weird, like beneath my skin. erplexed I hope I'm not developing a sensitivity to coconut oil. My hair loves it. Ah well. I'm gonna stop using it to see what happens.

I'm also under a lot of stress too but, I don't feel stressed out. But who knows.


----------



## Ogoma

NJoy 
My face hates coconut and walnut oil, but my hair loves it. I did a pre-poo with walnut and coconut oil and broke out all along my hair line within minutes. I finally decided to just use both in the kitchen. It is beginning to get too expensive trying to fix my face from using all these oils.

My prayers and thoughts to you in this stressful time.


----------



## Simply_elle

Ok. It's over.

I really can't in almost two years natural understand the enamouration with mf'in twist outs and braid outs?!? I've attempted so many times to stretch my hair with this and it's always the ultimate fail.

What is the purpose? I spend 30min tops on a decent wash and go and my second and third day hair is defined and  stretched-ish... Whereas its a hour plus twisting or braiding...

Sorry for the rant, I'm just watching these YT girls and my fine 3b to 4b hair just refuses to cooperate... It freaks out when stretched... I'm just sick of wet hair but it looks like I have no other choice...

Anyone else team wash and go???

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## melissa-bee

Finally finished my henna and Aubrey Organics shampoo. Never again.


----------



## melisandre

Back to twists.  I don't think I can properly moisturize my hair when it's cornrowed.


----------



## youwillrise

gave myself a muuuuuch needed trim.  didnt wanna do it, but had to.


----------



## KurlyNinja

Simply_elle said:


> Ok. It's over.
> 
> I really can't in almost two years natural understand the enamouration with mf'in twist outs and braid outs?!? I've attempted so many times to stretch my hair with this and it's always the ultimate fail.
> 
> What is the purpose? I spend 30min tops on a decent wash and go and my second and third day hair is defined and stretched-ish... Whereas its a hour plus twisting or braiding...
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm just watching these YT girls and my fine 3b to 4b hair just refuses to cooperate... It freaks out when stretched... I'm just sick of wet hair but it looks like I have no other choice...
> 
> Anyone else team wash and go???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Simply_elle
Team wash n go here! I have been doing WnGs since I BCd. I've learned to perfect 2nd, 3rd and even 4th day hair. I also keep my hair semi stretched by putting my hair in a pony until its halfway dry. Im also all about the heavy cream moisturizers and sealants. Im not really a big fan of PSing and I know how to get a nice braidout but I just prefer my WnGs. Its been working for me so I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Charla

So many thoughts running through my head right now...


Why am I natural?
I miss seeing length and swinging hair.
I don't even know how to style my natural hair because I'm ALWAYS in a PS.
Even though I know I don't want chemicals, i.e., a relaxer, I wish I could find a great alternative.
Why does texlaxing seem like a cop-out to me?  
If I decide not to stay natural, am I rejecting my God-given hair or am I exercising my God-given gift of free will?
Do I only feel like all of this now because I'm dreading my washing and DC session that I MUST do?
Will I feel like this when I'm done?
Or will I go buy a relaxer?
Or maybe all these feelings will pass when my hair gets longer if I continue to be patient.

Sigh...off to chelate, DC, M&S, Celies and slap on a wig...


----------



## youwillrise

ive been really happy with the condition of my hair lately...moisture and softeness has been UP past couple weeks and now that i cut the horrible, thin, raggedy ends, the way they look matches the way my hair feels...really good.

wish i wouldnt have had to cut, but you do what you gotta do, right? i'm not as sad about it as i thought i'd be especially seeing how much better my hair looks.

can we say, no snags when i pull twists apart?  yeeeeaaaaah-yuh!


----------



## melissa-bee

This hair won't be dry before work tomorrow. It's gonna look a fuzzy mess.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## winona

Just sprayed my scalp with Water and essential oils of peppermint, lemongrass and tea tree So refreshing.


----------



## JeterCrazed

winona said:
			
		

> Just sprayed my scalp with Water and essential oils of peppermint, lemongrass and tea tree So refreshing.



*sniffs winona's hair when she's not looking* 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## varaneka

mine smells like cake and now I'm hungry


----------



## ChristmasCarol

varaneka

Looks like you achieved your white hair! Or is it just the pic?


----------



## Melaninme

Looks like I picked the wrong week to straighten my hair.  It's raining today and is forecasted to rain for the next two days.  Gotta come up with some creative updo's to preserve the look.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I've been reading that mineral oil doesn't clog pores... maybe this is just new information for me. I've been looking for a "hair grease" to add some sublimed sulfur to, to apply to my scalp nightly but I passed on everything because it had petroleum or mineral oil. But here - http://www.beneficialbotanicals.com/facts-figures/comedogenic-rating.html it says neither clogs pores. 

*** school, I'm doing what I wanna do!!


----------



## StarScream35

I'm so loving my hair right now. Finally it's behaving now that winter is over!! Thank ya Lawd!!!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

These folks at my job make me laugh. Have you never been around a sister before. It's called a wig and I can change it like quickly. They have been making comments oh GM its so pretty and classy..its soo funny how a Freetress Valencia Girl is giving folks life..


----------



## Ogoma

Asha97 said:


> Looks like I picked the wrong week to straighten my hair.  It's raining today and is forecasted to rain for the next two days.  Gotta come up with some creative updo's to preserve the look.



Asha97 
Love the dress (in your siggy) and the color on you.


----------



## Ogoma

My hair feels more moisturized after leaving Desert Essence Coconut Conditioner on for five minutes than it did with either KBB Luscious Locks or Mozeke Moisturizing Masque. erplexed


----------



## Embyra

Meh guess i have to finish this stinking curlywhip  hopefully once i douse it with essential oils it will cover the stench


----------



## Embyra

still waiting for payday dont these people know i have conditioner to buy off MyAngelEyez~C~U *deep sigh*


----------



## Aggie

I can't wait to get my hair trimmed next week to remove the remaining SSKs. I can only imagine how soft and lush it will be, short - but soft and lush! No more brillo pad-like hair after April 12th.


----------



## youwillrise

the interesting thing about me loving these shea moisture products is that it's been flipping what i thought i knew about my hair. 

 i was always under the impression that my hair hated both shea butter & coconut oil...and these products have both and high amounts of them (especially shea butter which is the 2nd ingredient in pretty much all shea moisture products...hence the name haha).  

whatever, though...the important thing is that it works for me.  

in other news (since i'm talking about this stuff too much haha)...


i really want my apricot oil to come.  golly, i do love that oil.


----------



## halee_J

My hair feels so good right now


----------



## JeterCrazed

I know it's photoshopped, but one can dream...


----------



## empressri

*jaw falls* 

hey Asha97 !!! how are you sis?


----------



## -PYT

I still haven't washed my hair...I will aim for wednesday/thursday and I think I will straighten so I can get a professional trim before summer.  I just have zero energy/patience for my hair right now


----------



## Melaninme

empressri said:


> *jaw falls*
> 
> hey @Asha97 !!! how are you sis?


 
empressri...I'm doing great Chica!  Hope the same is true for you.  Looking good!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

LOL, it's waiting on you too Embyra!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I'm really happy with my hair right now.


----------



## smwrigh3

I wonder what is worse. Trying to figure the last time I washed my hair or trying to figure our when I have time to do it again... Hopefully before Easter!


----------



## newbeginnings2010

Glad I was going to a stylist to relax my hair. I assumed my last relaxer was around my birthday (October 9) and was disappointed in my growth. Texted my stylist and she informed me of the correct date...November 16!  I'm only 16 weeks in, not 25!


----------



## spellinto

JBCO + water is the bizzness for laying down these edges!  It is the only thing really holding me down this stretch.  Too bad I spent almost $13 on that 4oz mess of a pomade (JBCO hair food)...:\

Bought this bottle of Shea moisture retention shampoo a while back.  I know it's sulfate free and everything but...I'm not too keen on it.  It's not that great at cleansing and it leaves a weird smell on my hair afterwards.  I'd throw it out if I had a backup shampoo.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Just my luck the week I texlax my scalp decides to itch like crazy. ugh!!!


----------



## mochalocks

I'm happy I decided to straightened my natural hair now. It's short and sexy, and very convient for me. 

I have to learn how to style straight hair again.


----------



## myhair84

Like my twist out this morning, Will try to take a picture if I remember.


----------



## Nix08

It gets easier and easier to protective style the longer my hair gets...it's like I can't focus on my work when my hair is down


----------



## CaramelQTpie

I will never EVER and i mean* E-V-E-R* cut another bang into my hair! im so glad its growing back, and i will never make that mistake again.. trying to keep one short piece from reverting is a nightmare erplexed


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

These mini twists took forever but they are CLUTCH.


----------



## JudithO

Going to do a DC on different sides of my head with the SSI Avocado and the Bee mine DC... Anyone tried both? Which do you prefer?


----------



## ms.tatiana

Mane & tail has a buy 1 get 1 free at sallys conditioner & shampoo.

Using Dr. Miracles & JBCO on my edges every night & I'm seeing some good results!


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I will be 6 months post my BC next month, I guess I will get my trim then.


----------



## camilla

Been wearing my own hair JUST made mbl BUT going through weave withdrawl !!!!!! smh on LHCF only when i wear my own hair on the competitors site ... when i am weaved up 75 percent onf the time


----------



## keepithealthy

Aaaaaaaaaaaaagh! I haven't had a bad detangling session like this in a long time.........


----------



## NYAmicas

Sitting here w Amla powder on my head. I really need to read that Auryveda thread because I think Im doing something wrong.


----------



## curlcomplexity

I had a friend of mine send me a 'hair care package' and I received it today. It was loaded with products to help me with my transition; Jane Carter, Curls, Miss Jessie, Kinky Curly, Eco Styler, etc. I wont have to purchase another shampoo, conditioner, or gel for a very long time.

I'm so thankful


----------



## sillygirl82

I washed my hair in braids for the first time.  I'm curious to how it will turn out tomorrow morning.


----------



## NappyNelle

I may need to invest in an actual comb. I love finger detangling, but I haven't had a FULL detangling session in perhaps, two years? lol


----------



## choctaw

tried flat twists and went back to a single braid ... lazy lazy lazy ... but I can wash daily, braid and go ... bliss


----------



## CaliiSwagg

qtslim83 said:


> I had a friend of mine send me a 'hair care package' and I received it today. It was loaded with products to help me with my transition; Jane Carter, Curls, Miss Jessie, Kinky Curly, Eco Styler, etc. I wont have to purchase another shampoo, conditioner, or gel for a very long time.
> 
> I'm so thankful


 
I needa friend like that


----------



## ChasingBliss

Fh wants me to get locs like him....it seems appealing but I dont know. That's a helluva commitment.


----------



## Nix08

So I'm doing my TU on thursday night...I've secured eyeroll -free picture taking from DH on friday


----------



## youwillrise

i love how anytime i see someone post about BKT, my mind automatically says "B2K"  haha


----------



## Melaninme

I think I want to try bangs.


----------



## kandake

I measured my hair yesterday and I'm about 5 inches from APL.  I'm wondering if I can make it happen before December 31st...


----------



## OhTall1

This Ojon restorative treatment better make my hair amazing.  I can't believe I'm sitting here with something that smells like old, stale cigarettes in my hair.


----------



## winona

So glad I put my hair in spring twists.

I got in a car accident yesterday and the damn EMS told me it was my fault because I stopped in a yield lane:/ Hey jacka$$ I was stopped because the merge lane was so short that it was non existent and BTW I will be mailing your flucking superiors because the drama you brought was unnecessary.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Love warm weather!  Forgot how good it is to just throw some water in my hair, do a quick detangle and go!  Now I gotta get off my lazy butt, and cowash my hair n twist it back up.  So lazy...


----------



## gabulldawg

Don't know if anyone has mentioned her, but sexycandieeyes is a huge relaxed hair inspiration on youtube. She doesn't do many hair tutorials yet, but me and a few others have been trying to convince her to.  She has posted a couple of hair routine videos. Here is her most recent one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkz9...DvjVQa1PpcFNqVe5diRQk1x4tH1xFX3eHbbtCfWPgRbw=


----------



## Hairness

The dew points are really low now........my hair is not amused!


----------



## NJoy

I need to wash my hair but am too tired.  I think I'll do an overnight DC.


----------



## NappyNelle

winona I'm glad you're alright!

I'm loving my new Bon Bon Cheveux Bonnet. I feel so pretty wearing it to bed.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

_(this morning, finger detangling my hair in the mirror)_

*My Hair* - Why are you looking at me like that?

*Me* - You know why. But I'm running late and don't have time to talk about it.

*My Hair *- Nah nah, gon' head and say your piece shawty. Don't give me the stank eye.

*Me* - I'm just sayin.  I've offered you the BEST. I'm tryna upgrade you. But you just refuse to be great.

*My Hair* - Here we go with this ish again.....

*Me* - Yo, YOU wanted to talk about it. So let's talk about it. 

*My Hair* - Fine.  So what is this we're using, Qhemet? 

*Me*  - Yup. Drove all the way to midtown to get it. But I already know how you feel about it so I don't know why I try anymore.

*My Hair* - Look, I can't help what I like! Stop tryna change me!!

*Me* - I mean I've offered you the best. Qhemet, Donna Marie, KBB, Curl Junkie, Ouidad... I could go on forever!! But... I mean really? REALLY?

*My Hair* - Sugafoots, think about it!! I grew UP on Blue Magic, baby!!! Pink Lotion!! What did you expect?!?!

*Me* - But I'm sayin.. Carol's Daughter?  Of ALL the things we've tried this past year.. Carol's Daughter? THAT'S what you love?

*My Hair* - Just because YOU a bougie b!sh don't mean I am!!! You keep tryna shower me with these lavish gifts and butters and potions, when all I want you to do is ride out to the east side Macy's and love up on some CD!! Dayum, Gina!!!

*Me* - .... who the phuck is Gina??

*My Hair* - My bad, I got carried away.  But I'm sayin, ma.  Let me do what I do, okay? The Qhemet is nice, it smells fragrant and what not... I'll rock wit it today.  But... I like what I like, babygirl. It don't have to change things between us.

*Me* - *sigh*  You know what, fine. We're gonna get thru this weekend with the Qhemet and if you STILL feel like CD is what will make you great..... then fine.

*My Hair* - I lub you, boo.

*Me* - Get in this ghatdamn ponytail holder and stfu.......



_fin._

(I have had several cups of coffee.   )


----------



## loved

I think my best hair was the hair I had as my "start of my journey" hair when I first joined this site. After many years of bandwagons & trial & error, I have learned that what I was doing was fine. I just needed to accept it.

I thought my hair was thick & unmanageable, but I wish I had that thickness now & I've taken myself close to bald with the hope that when my hair comes back in its thick state I will be able to appreciate it.


----------



## CaramelQTpie

tapioca_pudding said:


> *Me - Get in this ghatdamn ponytail holder and stfu.......*


 girl, you had me lmao!! this whole thing is so damn true!


----------



## hair4romheaven

tapioca_pudding that was hilarious!
So happy I am getting my hair rebraided this weekend. SO I am wigging it for the next 3 months!!! ;-) I haven't really did anything to my hair this year. Just braid, wash & DC w/ braids. SO easy! I enjoy the ease.


----------



## choctaw

LaChaBla said:


> This Ojon restorative treatment better make my hair amazing.  I can't believe I'm sitting here with something that smells like old, stale cigarettes in my hair.





yep, it smelled like cigarettes to me too ...

but it did make my hair feel and look amazing ... soft, thick, strong, yadda yadda

now my cheap *** uses Crisco ... palm oil sans cigarette odor for less than $3


----------



## NIN4eva

tapioca_pudding

That is so TRUE. Just the other day I was in the mirror yelling at my hair, "What!? What do you want from me?!"


----------



## Platinum

I'm thinking about getting a sew-in.


----------



## Arcadian

The latest groupon has a Chi Flat iron for 44 dollars.  #imtempted.


ETA

Never mind, its the waver that 44 dollars (figures)  the flat iron is 74 #stillkindatempted

-A


----------



## SmilingElephant

I need to stock up on co-washing conditioners....i run out of them SO fast!

Oooh...my hair is now long enough to do a french roll....in its natural state!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

tapioca_pudding said:


> _(this morning, finger detangling my hair in the mirror)_
> 
> *My Hair* - Why are you looking at me like that?
> 
> *Me* - You know why. But I'm running late and don't have time to talk about it.
> 
> *My Hair *- Nah nah, gon' head and say your piece shawty. Don't give me the stank eye.
> 
> *Me* - I'm just sayin.  I've offered you the BEST. I'm tryna upgrade you. But you just refuse to be great.
> 
> *My Hair* - Here we go with this ish again.....
> 
> *Me* - Yo, YOU wanted to talk about it. So let's talk about it.
> 
> *My Hair* - Fine.  So what is this we're using, Qhemet?
> 
> *Me*  - Yup. Drove all the way to midtown to get it. But I already know how you feel about it so I don't know why I try anymore.
> 
> *My Hair* - Look, I can't help what I like! Stop tryna change me!!
> 
> *Me* - I mean I've offered you the best. Qhemet, Donna Marie, KBB, Curl Junkie, Ouidad... I could go on forever!! But... I mean really? REALLY?
> 
> *My Hair* - Sugafoots, think about it!! I grew UP on Blue Magic, baby!!! Pink Lotion!! What did you expect?!?!
> 
> *Me* - But I'm sayin.. Carol's Daughter?  Of ALL the things we've tried this past year.. Carol's Daughter? THAT'S what you love?
> 
> *My Hair* - Just because YOU a bougie b!sh don't mean I am!!! You keep tryna shower me with these lavish gifts and butters and potions, when all I want you to do is ride out to the east side Macy's and love up on some CD!! Dayum, Gina!!!
> 
> *Me* - .... who the phuck is Gina??
> 
> *My Hair* - My bad, I got carried away.  But I'm sayin, ma.  Let me do what I do, okay? The Qhemet is nice, it smells fragrant and what not... I'll rock wit it today.  But... I like what I like, babygirl. It don't have to change things between us.
> 
> *Me* - *sigh*  You know what, fine. We're gonna get thru this weekend with the Qhemet and if you STILL feel like CD is what will make you great..... then fine.
> 
> *My Hair* - I lub you, boo.
> 
> *Me* - Get in this ghatdamn ponytail holder and stfu.......
> 
> 
> 
> _fin._
> 
> (I have had several cups of coffee.   )



This right here........is the script for an AMAZING Youtube video! and then a commercial!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Simply_elle said:


> Ok. It's over.
> 
> I really can't in almost two years natural understand the enamouration with mf'in twist outs and braid outs?!? I've attempted so many times to stretch my hair with this and it's always the ultimate fail.
> 
> What is the purpose? I spend 30min tops on a decent wash and go and my second and third day hair is defined and  stretched-ish... Whereas its a hour plus twisting or braiding...
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm just watching these YT girls and my fine 3b to 4b hair just refuses to cooperate... It freaks out when stretched... I'm just sick of wet hair but it looks like I have no other choice...
> 
> Anyone else team wash and go???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Simply_elle I am!! I am team WnG! But this week i'm also trying to do twistouts and....meh. Lol!

Next week i'll be back on my WnG game 

I haven't washed my hair since....Monday. And my scalp is starting to act crazy.erplexed

It's so weird to me that before LHCF...i used to wash my hair every 2 weeks....or less...and my scalp would be okay with that...but now it seems to be used to seeing water every other day....i can barely go past 3 days now without washing my hair.


----------



## Seamonster

I am going to try my curl formers for Easter, hope it is better than last Easter's attempt


----------



## CaramelQTpie

im also thinkin i really wanna get some curls/waves going on.. at least in the summer time...


----------



## ms.tatiana

Thinking of a color for the summer


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

I'm DC'ing my hair for the first time in probably 3-4 months.  Hopefully, I can get back to doing it at least 1x a month and move up from there.


----------



## -PYT

I'm tired of my hair.


----------



## choctaw

I knocked out four 28 oz bottles of suave humectant conditioner in 6 weeks ...


----------



## Mische

I really want that Birthday Cake BonBon.... if you want it put ya name on it, right?


----------



## Drtondalia

So I'm having a small issue with wanting to save other people's hair. When I'm on the train going to work in the morning I see ladies young and old that just finished frying their hair or with hair so dry it looks crispy. Now I know I should just mind my own beeswax, but I keep thinking the right thing to do would be to bring some sample bottles of products that may moisturize and/or protect their hair from the heat of their curling irons. I just wanna be helpful and save some hair. I really mean well.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

Mische said:


> I really want that Birthday Cake BonBon.... if you want it put ya name on it, right?


 
Your post is a sign. I was at the BonBon website last night ogling those sleep bonnets. I want a collection of them. I think I'm going to take the plunge and order one this weekend to start my collection of BonBons.

http://store.bonbonscheveux.com/


----------



## Aggie

I can't wait for Thursday to come. I'm having the last of my SSKs removed then.


----------



## BrandNew

Used my Kinky Curly products for the first time in a whole year. Hair feels nice. Still locing soon.


----------



## growingbrown

I'm almost 1 year fully natural and loving it! I have only blowed it out once and have not had the urge to straigten. I love being natural. I must say protective styling is the best that i could have done to my hair! SSK's are minimum and i am retaining much of my length! Yah!


----------



## melisandre

I made a trip to Walgreens today.  Apparently, they carry Hair Rules and As I am Naturally.  I didn't buy anything from those lines, because I ordered some Oyin products earlier this week.  No more new products for a while!


----------



## youwillrise

Arrrrrrgh...will wash my hair as soon as my stupid cramps settle.  

((sings like bone thugs)) wake up, wake up, wake up it's that time of the monnnnnth.


----------



## NappyNelle

Meritamen I'm sorry, I don't understan why I don't get notifications for Blog comments. I've finally responded to your questions here.


----------



## smwrigh3

I never knew how fat my back was until I started doing length checks...


----------



## youwillrise

my mother BC'ed today.  it was a total surprise to me.  she knocked on my door early afternoon and was like "come look" so i open the door and there she is...with her head shaven.  ((nods)) dunno if she plans on staying natural as it grows or if she just wants to grow it out and then relax it again.


----------



## Renewed1

smwrigh3 said:


> I never knew how fat my back was until I started doing length checks...



 <breath> 


Anyways, my hair grows in a V shape. My tail is BSL, the rest of my hair is past APL!!!

Yeah, I believe alot of this is due to me bunning my hair.


----------



## Ogoma

I am loving the effects of the Neha Herbal treatment. My hair feels strong, moisturized, it is super shiny, and it was so easy to rinse out. It was easy to mix as well - warm water, sit for 3 hours, and I added a little conditioner before putting it on my hair. Love, love, love. I need to go back to the Indian store and get some more packets.


----------



## NJoy

Bunned up beneath a phonytail. Really wish I han't put this ecostyler gel on my edges tho. Ah well...... still had fun with it.


----------



## NJoy

smwrigh3 said:


> I never knew how fat my back was until I started doing length checks...


 
Girl, you too? It's a daym shame when you have to apologize or put up a disclaimer just to post a length check pic.  Just waiting on somebody to suggest a fitness challenge link.   Notice I haven't been putting up pics lately?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Looks like my poor hair will have to wait until Monday for a dc. 

No wait, if I dry dc right after work and wear a baggy and beanie to the inlaws, I can wash it out during DS naptime. 

Yea, that sounds like too much. Monday it is!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I wonder if I'm the only one who's pee turns green when they henna for hours.....


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=64263]MyAngelEyez~C~U[/USER] said:
			
		

> I wonder if I'm the only one who's pee turns green when they henna for hours.....



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=475676

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I'm bored with my hair


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=475676
> 
> Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF



Yep. I leave my henna on for 4-8 hours, and when I do, that's what happens, lol. I rinse, and it goes back to normal...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=64263]MyAngelEyez~C~U[/USER] said:
			
		

> Yep. I leave my henna on for 4-8 hours, and when I do, that's what happens, lol. I rinse, and it goes back to normal...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I was sending you the link, not asking a question. 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Platinum

Got a sew-in yesterday. I wasn't sure how I would feel about wearing a straight style but I like it now. I sent a pic to my friend and he loves it. I might stay in sew-ins for the rest of the year instead of braids.


----------



## Lissa0821

I realized the other day that I got my first perm at age 12, I will be 42 this year.  That is a long time to be relaxing my hair. I think I need to take a break from relaxer touch ups for a while.  I am not going to call it a transition but I am taking a break for a while.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I'm a month away from the second year of my transition. Yay! I can't believe I actually did it! Can I do another year? Perhaps!


----------



## shasha8685

Trying this ORS Nourishing Conditioner. Hope it works!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Aphoghee Balancing Conditioner worked really good on DD hair, the new formula is really moisturizing glad I gave it another try cause I was never using it again since the late 90's.


----------



## NappyNelle

LMAO Nonie sends the funniest PMs. I love her!


----------



## lushcoils

Trying to come back from this setback. Where's that thread?


----------



## MACGlossChick

Wondering why there's a seller on eBay selling a 12 pack of french mesh rollers for a starting bid of $49.99 + 9 shipping. She must think they're really exclusive or something...


----------



## SavannahNatural

Up doing impromptu medium sized twists. I love how in just 4-7 hrs my hair looks like it came from another head!


----------



## Angelinhell

Back to no lye, loving my straight roots, still feening for those microbraids though


----------



## melissa-bee

I can't wait to chelate my hair.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

Hair color that doesn't completely dry out the hair--is there such a thing?


----------



## Kurlee

i need my henna and indigo!!!!!


----------



## ivyness

I've decided to big chop on 21 September 2012.


----------



## winona

I saw dandruff on my scalp but I won't have time to wash my hair until friday Oh well. 

Use scalp refresher on my scalp (water,lemongrass,tea tree oil and peppermint oil)


----------



## loved

I love my BCed hair!

 I'm looking forward to growth but I love being a wash & go for the first time in my life!


----------



## Ogoma

I love what ayurvedic treatments do to my hair, but hate the work involved. I will try to do it once a month but it is hard to spend more than an hour on the weekend or 10-15 minutes during the week on my hair.


----------



## -PYT

I would bc and rock a short cut so hard right now -sigh- 

Anywho, hey, NappyNelle , do you blow dry before twisting?


----------



## NappyNelle

-PYT I airdry in braids before I twist. I may invest in a blow dryer later this year; I don't have the same amount of downtime to air dry as I did before.


----------



## Arian

I would have started a thread about this, but this is a random question for anyone. What other way can I wash my hair beaides in the shower? The shampoo residue runs near my hoo ha and causes female issues for me. Plus, I still get left with tangles and knots. I wash in sections, braids, twists...doesn't help. Hopefully, this is not tmi....

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## -PYT

Arian washing in the shower is just too much for me so I started washing in the kitchen sink. I keep each section stretched and work in one downward motion while lathering and sliding my fingers across my scalp to scrub it. I rinse and detangle and move to the next section. HTH!


----------



## NappyNelle

Arian You can also lean over the tub spout if you can't do the kitchen sink.


----------



## CReed

After a month or so of braid outs, its time to straighten this thang out. So not looking forward to detangling and roller wrapping.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

My hair grows out so weird, like my edges are constantly laying down and I have to puff them out to wear my twa/bc whatever.  Otherwise it looks like I have a damn taper!


----------



## Arian

-PYT said:
			
		

> Arian washing in the shower is just too much for me so I started washing in the kitchen sink. I keep each section stretched and work in one downward motion while lathering and sliding my fingers across my scalp to scrub it. I rinse and detangle and move to the next section. HTH!



I think I am going to return to this. I loathe washing my hair in the shower. I was dealing with it, but when I started dealing with the female stuff, I determined that I had enough.

NappyNelle, I may do that again too. I had thought about pouring shampoo over my hair while in twists, rub my scalp and rinse.

I heard someone else mention doing that.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I had to break up with one of my long-time staples: Herbal Essences Long-Term Relationship Split End Protector. It's too hard to find and I'm not running around while wasting gas to search. 

I did purchase Shea Moisture's Coconut & Hibiscus Curl Milk. I'll use it in place of LTR, though. I hope my hair likes it.


----------



## Lissa0821

Well the temperature is high, I left this morning with juicy moisturized curls and came home with dried out hair.  I never thought about this before but I think I need to carry moisturizer in my handbag.


----------



## Rocky91

i hate my damn hair right now. soooo annoying.


----------



## Arian

Rocky91 said:
			
		

> i hate my damn hair right now. soooo annoying.



Me too!! This long piece in the back that just won't blend with the rest. Guess I'll have a mullet for a long while...

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## sharifeh

Henna-ing right now. Haven't done so in awhile. I mixed lush henna with green tea instead of just water. Hoping it comes out nice. Not looking forward to the wash out process though.  I would do it so much more often if it wasn't so messy.


----------



## Arian

Finally!  A leave in mixture that doesn't leave my hair hard as a brick...6 oz of water, a capful of oil, 1-2 tbsp of glycerin, and a helping of AO Honeysuckle Rose....soft, soft hair when dried!  

On another note, going to add hot oil pre-poos to my regimen to help ease my wash day...may start washing every other week instead...twice a month instead...leaving my hair alone.


----------



## Ogoma

^^^ honestly! So so so messy and time-consuming.


----------



## NappyNelle

I love my hair. It's the only thing not looking wonky on me at the moment. lol


----------



## Embyra

my conditioner arrivedMyAngelEyez~C~U


----------



## septemberbaby

A twist out on blow dried natural hair makes me look and feel like a rock star. I wish I could pull it off weekly but too much heat + manipulation = dry, damaged, forever SL hair. No bueno.


----------



## Dee_33

So since hair can be heat-trained, can it be curl-trained too?  Like if you always wear twistouts or braidouts will your hair tend to curl more on it's own???  Hmmm...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Yaaaay, Embyra! Hope you like it!


----------



## NikkiQ

I REALLY want to dye my hair again, but IDK if bright red hair and a bright orange bridesmaid dress would look good together. Guess I'll have to hold off for another 2 weeks.


----------



## Nix08

Waiting 2 weeks is a good call NikkiQ UNLESS you're also wearing fuschia shoes...then you'd be colour blocking 

An another note....if I had a place near buy that sold AOHSR I'd go pick some up an slap some in my hair right now....after flat ironing over the weekend I just feel a need to DC, DC and DC some more


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I'm wearing a pair of snake skin block heel pumps


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Before I pull a baldie I am going this weekend to get some braid hair and do some crochet braids. I feel nothing looks good to me anymore. My hair looks a mess,the wigs look a mess I just can't win. I want to be cute even though I workout hard. So to decide what color and then watch some youtube videos for some inspiration. I know how to do it I just have to make sure my cornrows are tight for it to flow good. This will stay for at least 2 months..I can't do this anymore.


----------



## Ogoma

NappyNelle said:


> I love my hair. It's the only thing not looking wonky on me at the moment. lol



Yeah I am still in love with my hair even when it acts up, I think it is all cute acting up and all. I hope the honeymoon never ends.....


----------



## winona

I want to cut off my hair:/ just to watch it grow big and beautiful from the beginning. 

I am grateful I am in these spring twists otherwise I would have done it already.


----------



## melissa-bee

I am actually going to make my flaxseed gel tonight. Does anyone know if I can put it in my hair whilst its still warm?


----------



## Embyra

melissa-bee said:


> I am actually going to make my flaxseed gel tonight. Does anyone know if I can put it in my hair whilst its still warm?



melissa-beewhen its warm its not as thick as i prefer a thicker gel i leave it to cool and thicken 

but other than that i dont see the problem in using it warm


----------



## IMFOCSD

I am really in need of some hair toys....i tried a twistout for the first time yesterday but it didnt dry completely so it looked more like a wash n go...anyway some hair toys would have a spruced up the style alot.


----------



## sharifeh

Air dried after I rinsed out my DC to give myself a break from all the roller sets. 
I had my first successful air drying in a while but it was kind of involved. At least my hair's not crunchy though.


----------



## A856

Lissa0821 said:


> Well the temperature is high, I left this morning with juicy moisturized curls and came home with dried out hair. I never thought about this before but I think _I need to carry moisturizer in my handbag_.


 

I was thinking that I need to carry a travel size spritz bottle for my refreshers.


----------



## winona

Embyra said:
			
		

> melissa-beewhen its warm its not as thick as i prefer a thicker gel i leave it to cool and thicken
> 
> but other than that i dont see the problem in using it warm



I agreed with embyra.  I like it to firm up before use otherwise I waste too much


----------



## melissa-bee

Flaxseed Gel Fail number 1

I'm still gonna use it though.
None of my home made strainers worked 
I saw Naptrual85 use a pair of tights, how come mine didn't work.
First I used some small holed fishnets and when trying to get the last of the gel through, all the seeds come through.
I get a pair of normal tights (that I also don't wear anymore) and none of the gel comes through at all.
At that point I remember we have a small tea strainer. By this time the gel is too thick to go through.
I ain't wasting these flaxseeds. It's not like I'm gonna end up with seeds in my hair... lol

I'm still gonna use it though.
None of my home made strainers worked 
I saw Naptrual85 use a pair of tights, how come mine didn't work.
First I used some small holed fishnets and when trying to get the last of the gel through, all the seeds come through.
I get a pair of normal tights (that I also don't wear anymore) and none of the gel comes through at all.
At that point I remember we have a small tea strainer. By this time the gel is too thick to go through.
I ain't wasting these flaxseeds. It's not like I'm gonna end up with seeds in my hair... lol


----------



## Embyra

melissa-bee I use heat proof oven gloves i pour the mixture into the tights then put on my oven gloves and squeeze ALL the gel comes out that way 

when i tried to make a second batch from the same seeds they just looked at me urgh what you think you doing?? there is nothing left in us girl


----------



## melissa-bee

Embyra said:


> melissa-bee I use heat proof oven gloves i pour the mixture into the tights then put on my oven gloves and squeeze ALL the gel comes out that way
> 
> when i tried to make a second batch from the same seeds they just looked at me urgh what you think you doing?? there is nothing left in us girl



By the time I got to the other tights I think the gel was too thick. I need to get them out of the bin.


----------



## winona

melissa-bee said:


> Flaxseed Gel Fail number 1
> 
> I'm still gonna use it though.
> None of my home made strainers worked
> I saw Naptrual85 use a pair of tights, how come mine didn't work.
> First I used some small holed fishnets and when trying to get the last of the gel through, all the seeds come through.
> I get a pair of normal tights (that I also don't wear anymore) and none of the gel comes through at all.
> At that point I remember we have a small tea strainer. By this time the gel is too thick to go through.
> I ain't wasting these flaxseeds. It's not like I'm gonna end up with seeds in my hair... lol
> 
> I'm still gonna use it though.
> None of my home made strainers worked
> I saw Naptrual85 use a pair of tights, how come mine didn't work.
> First I used some small holed fishnets and when trying to get the last of the gel through, all the seeds come through.
> I get a pair of normal tights (that I also don't wear anymore) and none of the gel comes through at all.
> At that point I remember we have a small tea strainer. By this time the gel is too thick to go through.
> I ain't wasting these flaxseeds. It's not like I'm gonna end up with seeds in my hair... lol



How long did you boil it?  I boil mine until there is a light film on top then strain with cheapie knee highs i got from Walgreens.  If I want it thicker I will boil the strained gel a little longer no more than 5min.


----------



## melissa-bee

winona 
Hmm, I think it was for about 10 mins.
I did noticed when it started turning gelly at the top but kept on for another 5 mins. Then I was like ooh, let me get some shea butter to melt in there just a bit. 
Sigh, I hope my hair turns out well tomorrow at least.


----------



## PPGbubbles

I excited about getting my install done tomorrow!

I think I may do a harcorde aphogee treatment in preparation


----------



## Embyra

melissa-bee said:


> By the time I got to the other tights I think the gel was too thick. I need to get them out of the bin.




melissa-bee Hmmmm i used 100g and 1 litre of water and had it on a slow/low boil for about 20 mins 

try again you prob only need to make a few adjustments


----------



## melissa-bee

Sigh... I could not use the flaxseed gel at all. All the seeds were sticking to my hands.


----------



## melissa-bee

Embyra said:


> melissa-bee Hmmmm i used 100g and 1 litre of water and had it on a slow/low boil for about 20 mins
> 
> try again you prob only need to make a few adjustments



Embyra, 

I used 1/4 cup of flaxseeds and two cups of water. I think thats the recipe naptural85 used in her vid. 
Yeah, I will defo try again, just need a decent strainer. I cut up the last part of my tights and making a headband out of it. I really don't remember what happened to the other half, lol.


----------



## Philippians413

I'm looking forward to playing with my Silk Dreams goodies tomorrow.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

As much as I love my natural hair, I am VERY bored with it.  I want a cropped, short, and straight hairstyle.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

melissa-bee said:


> Embyra,
> 
> I used 1/4 cup of flaxseeds and two cups of water. I think thats the recipe naptural85 used in her vid.
> Yeah, I will defo try again, just need a decent strainer. I cut up the last part of my tights and making a headband out of it. I really don't remember what happened to the other half, lol.



 I used a knee high. Worked wonders. I could squeeze all of the gooey goodness out of those seeds.


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty

Baggying with some V05 is tha trufth!


----------



## Aireen

My hair feels so dry, UGH!  I know I can just wash my hair but it feels like it needs a treatment that I'm just not cluing into. Maybe I should use my ORS Hair Mayonnaise tomorrow.


----------



## naturalagain2

After 3 1/2 years on this HHJ I'm ready to settle down with a set number of products as my HG......with the exception of trying out new products here and there on the side.


----------



## glittering0419

Taking down my weave tomorrow and hoping that my bsb hair grew to wsl in the past 3 months! 


....okay well at least bsl


----------



## kandiekj100

The folks at my job are too funny. You'd think by now they would know better. No, I didn't cut my hair. The one person who I know would know isn't at work this week. Boy will they be shocked next week (or maybe the week after) when I go back to sporting the froliciousness that is my hair.

As an aside, the same woman (ww) who would know that I didn't cut my hair bought her first wig b/c of me. She was always call me a brat b/c of the various hairstyles, wigs and what not. I was talking to her about nail art on youtube and mentioned to her that their are ww on yt rocking wigs and looking cute. After she saw that, she purchased one the same day. I can't wait for her to get back from vacation next week so I can see if she had the nerve to rock it yet.


----------



## JJamiah

My hair is at the tip of my curlformer again erplexed I have to cut it in layers so that I can continue to put them in 

BUT..... I guess after next week I am going to braid it up and wig it out AGAIN!  yay!


----------



## spellinto

Found the perfect mixture of leave in, water, and coconut oil (frac.) for my NG!  Now my entire head of hair--and not just my relaxed parts--is soft, deranged, and moisturized .  My NG still gets a little dry after my gym workouts, but it holds moisture a LOT better than before my moisture spritz.

I still love lavender JBCO, it's doing a great job of smoothing my edges.  I'm on the lookout for a better scented oil to mix with it though bc when I sweat at the gym the aroma of lavender is a little overpowering...


----------



## browneyedgrl

Got a new stylist I love and for the first time in a long time i'm actually excited about getting my hair done.


----------



## Raspberry

browneyedgrl said:


> Got a new stylist I love and for the first time in a long time i'm actually excited about getting my hair done.


browneyedgrl Im' happy for you, it's great when you find a stylist you can trust .. makes going to the salon an enjoyable experience


----------



## daviine

Just put some warmed up coconut oil in my hair and it felt so nice going on.  Then I decided to throw in some rosemary oil.  

I had forgotten about my essential oils.  And it feels so much more pampering/therapeutic to warm up the oil---going to have to stop taking shortcuts.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I need to go wig crazy before my move. I don't think there are any English speaking salons around where I'll be moving to Puerto Rico so I'm gonna have to rely on doing my own hair and hiding under wigs for a bit. *sigh*


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I can't find HE LTR nowhere, I've been to a few Targets and they are either gone or discontinued. I guess I'll be using NTM again.


----------



## wheezy807

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:
			
		

> I can't find HE LTR nowhere, I've been to a few Targets and they are either gone or discontinued. I guess I'll be using NTM again.



I hear it's now HE Touchably Smooth Split End Protector. I also heard HE LTR is more closer as far as consistency and smell to Aussie Split End Protector. HTH.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I pulled out a hair today (bad habit) and it looked longer den a mug.. so I taped it to my desk and measured it. That thing was 8 inches. I'm almost 13 months post, so I was pretty happy about that.


----------



## winona

I can't believe I use to be afraid of letting water hit my natural hair while in braids  My hair looks better after rinsing and dcing my twists


----------



## Miss AJ

Just spent a ridiculous amount of money on hair products and DO NOT feel bad about it lol. Dominican products and vitamins are necessary purchases, that's my story and I'm stickin to it!!!


----------



## lowkeyhomie

Relax or stay natural?


----------



## Melaninme

It's too hot to straighten my hair again, so I'll be back to my coils this weekend.


----------



## SuchaLady

Um, is it just me or no matter how angry you are with your family, LHCF nor the Internet is not the place to post about them?


----------



## MissMasala5

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> Um, is it just me or no matter how angry you are with your family, LHCF nor the Internet is not the place to post about them?



 Why is this in the random hair thoughts thread? You should post this in a thread pertaining to posters angry about their relatives. I have one in OT


----------



## ivyness

Why did I BC an 1/8th of my head to "practice" on??? SMDH.


----------



## septemberbaby

I love my hair this week. 

I   twist outs on blow dried hair using QB CTDG Napata ;-)


----------



## bosswitch

OMFFFFGGGGGG IM SOO THROUGH WITH MY HAIR

I put avocado in my DC and apparently I didn't mash it up properly because now I have chunks of avocado in my hair that look like dandruff and my hair feels so waxy.Gotttamit!!!   Also, my hair start to matted up big time.  I've really been thinking about transitioning, but now since my hair is acting up, all I want to do is get rid of the knots and relax it


----------



## winona

So I wanted my spring twists to last a 3 months but I will be lucky if they last 1 without me missing my hair terribly:/  Who was I fooling.  I haven't had my hair braid/twisted/styled for longer than 1 1/2 weeks since 2008(9)

ETA
Maybe this is just a baby step to get me where I want to be.  3months within detangling sounds like a dream


----------



## InBloom

ugh at being cajoled into visiting someone's hair blog.  

if I wanted to visit your site...i'd just go.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts

I think I may have found my protein DC. honey,eggs, mayo and oil. soft tangle free naps - dry with no product!


----------



## SuchaLady

For what reason? I would imagine its obvious that no ones family is going to appreciate them being talked about online. And I wasn't talking about your thread. I didn't even see it. 




MissMasala5 said:


> Why is this in the random hair thoughts thread? You should post this in a thread pertaining to posters angry about their relatives. I have one in OT


----------



## JeterCrazed

I am totally gonna swagga jack Jennifer Hudson's do she has on American Idol.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I can't find HE LTR nowhere, I've been to a few Targets and they are either gone or discontinued. I guess I'll be using NTM again.



I had the same problem. I walked away from my love affair with this product and moved on to another, Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl Milk. I'm taking it slow right now, though. I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## -PYT

Vatika Oil is my new boo. It's working wonders keeping my ends nice and soft while my hair is straight.


----------



## winona

Boooo I am still awake writing my genogram paper for psych and watching criminal minds

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona

Dang watching criminal minds I am glad I survived college

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im going to try this hhj one more time. I'm going to buy 2 nicer dc today and I will bun or phony pony from now to Aug. This is in prep for my relaxer in Aug. I want my edges to be on point so I will have to nix the whole braid thing as I think that will be too heavy on my dear edges. I will use castor oil once a day on my edge and nape. I pray this works and I can at least get a full good head of hair. I think my poo's are ok I just think when it comes to conditioner I'm missing the mark. I use SE dc's and I think its time for a change. Now off to research dc's and make a trip to Target.


----------



## Nix08

GoddessMaker have you considered just relaxing now (if you are relaxing for sure) rather than waiting and nursing your hair from there?  This way you won't waste time identifying/buying products that work with your natural hair just to start over the process of learning how to deal with your relaxed hair.  Granted if actually relaxing is not for certain then continue to wait until you know for sure that's what you want to do.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Nix08 I'm like sorta scared to relax. I know it's just hair but I'm trying to build some confidence in my ability to care for my hair. I have all the relaxer stuff at home too I'm just nervous. I know they always say make sure your hair is as healthy as possible before relaxing so I am going to give it the next few months of intense care then relax.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

This is the best my hair has looked (from me styling it out of a salon) in a long time...I'm SO happy, I know what steps/products to use to make my hair feel salon silky!


----------



## Nix08

GoddessMaker I understand


----------



## afrochique

My ex called me yesterday asking to borrow some hair oils. SMH


----------



## septemberbaby

I want to straighten my hair but I KNOW it won't have that professional look I want it to. *sigh*
Off to watch westndnbeauty and simpleyounique yt videos.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Is it being diva that I want my hair to look kick arse at all times..I want everything I wear to be cute. I think that is also a hestitation of mines to get braids because I don't want to look rough but I know I wouldnt want to take them out for 3 months at least. I think that's why I don't like twist in my hair or anything like that. I like pretty flowy styles. But bunning will be my ticket for a while though. I want to go to the bss so bad now but can't since I have people here in the office. Come on this evening I'm ready to go.


----------



## Evolving78

my hair looks like crap.  i hate i gotta wait to get this cast off to cowash it.  guess i will be wigging it tonight.  i need to do something to my nails too.


----------



## IMFOCSD

I am lovin my hair more as time passes...never thought I would see the day lol...im only apl but I never saw it comn. My braid/twistouts, wash n gos, rollersets, ponytails, etc look so nice now...I am finally happy w/my hair


----------



## TeeMartini

So after almost a year.... I think I got my hair product game on point. Sadly it came to me after spending a mini fortune on things that didn't do anything for my hair. I guess many of us go thru this trial and error phase of our journeys. Washing and DC is not that scary thing anymore because I know what the out come will be. Soft, silky hair everytime... YAY!!!


----------



## NJoy

Hubby: You're going natural, right?

Me: (moisturizing and sealing my hair) Yeah...

Hubby: So why do you have to do all this stuff to be natural? Just let it be.

Me: Natural is letting my hair grow without chemically processing it. I still have to take care of what I grow.

Hubby: You ladies are going too deep with it. All you need to do is wash and condition it and let it dry. Oh. And grease your scalp, like once a month or something.

Me: (Stopping everything to look at him all crazy) Who _are_ you?


----------



## Embyra

NJoy said:


> Hubby: You ladies are going too deep with it. All you need to do is wash and condition it and let it dry. Oh. And grease your scalp, like once a month or something.



 MEN!!


----------



## youwillrise

i hope i like these darcy's botanicals products


----------



## Rocky91

so now my hair has decided it's a bougie broad. I used to be able to use these cheapie conditioners but after experiencing true moisture from good products, I can't deal with a cheapie. tresemme moisture is 
currently DC'ing with silk elements for the first time in ages. sorry hair. I will attempt to start giving a damn again.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Trying to do the salon thing because my hair love rollersets but I've realized it's too long for me to put up with and i end up not doing them half the time but i don't think i can do this salon thing much longer. This is only my second visit and I'm ready to quit lol.

ETA: my hair sooooo silky though lol


----------



## jprayze

Just put in flexirods on dry flat ironed hair. How long will it take for them to set?


----------



## Kurlee

henna (red raj) with coconut milk tonight = super thick, smooth and easy to apply!

about to slap on the indigo next


----------



## newbeginnings2010

I will keep my plaits in, I will keep my plaits in, I will keep my plaits in...at least until baby is born!


----------



## melisandre

If I ever have children, their hair will be awesome.  They'll be on their hhj from birth.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

melisandre said:
			
		

> If I ever have children, their hair will be awesome.  They'll be on their hhj from birth.



Amen, amen!


----------



## Jasmataz

I'm thinking about doing a mini-chop (from bsl to shoulder length). All this flat-ironing has taken a toll on my hair. My hair is nowhere near as full and healthy as it was 6 months ago . After I chop, I'm going back to protective styling with weaves.


----------



## youwillrise

grrr...i wish i could get into the bathroom to rinse my dc!


----------



## beanie44

I can't wait until June to get my hair colored at the Aveda salon I do a touch up once a year, so I am besides myself with anticipation. I have been trying to pamper her all winter and spring and keep splits and ssk's to minimum.  Can I get to 18 inches all the way around already, damn. I also am thinking about a deep aubany(sp) red.  It's like a christmas present in the summer.


----------



## fairyhairy

jelly of my sis's extensions but i know they are no good for my hair - she looks gorge though


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Wondering if there is a point of my doing a jet black semi perm color on my hair since I know I will be using castor oil on my edges daily while rocking my phony buns. I went through and chunked some hair stuff this morning felt good to do. Now I need to decide on what I will use this aloe vera juice for since my hair has rejected it. Trying to be in tune with my hair is weird..


----------



## septemberbaby

Easiest and quickest wash day ever. Note to self: keeping hair stretched inbetween wash days is key.


----------



## JJamiah

THANK GOODNESS for CURLFORMERS, they for me are the best thing since sliced cheese. 
bEtween WEN and Curlformers my hair is loving itself. LOTTABODY thanks for the most awesome hold  I keep my style for a week.

THanks for all the lovely products that helped me to get here today.... OH sorry thought I was giving a speech LOL


----------



## Embyra

My natural hair pet peeve is people still not grasping the difference between TEXTURE and CURL PATTERN

Im tired of people asking me how i GET my hair curly when they tell me their texture is the same as mine

Then have the nerve to try *Interrogate* me as if im lying and going to slip up and be outed 

NO!




WOOOSSAAHHH


----------



## Nix08

To wash or not to wash...that is the question. My hair feels amazing and I'm just sooo tired...no wash is the answer


----------



## Embyra

when it comes to hair products im cheap and feel no shame reading a base thread on NC is just justifying my cheapness


----------



## Philippians413

That's it! I'm officially on a hair product no-buy. I'm not going to allow myself to buy anything new unless I run out of one of my staples or there's a "can't miss" sale (like 25% or over) of some sort. My money needs to go towards clothes for the time being.


----------



## septemberbaby

Officially in love with grapeseed oil.


----------



## mamaore

^^^yep I hear you. I'm loving it too. 

I just cowashed with Elucence moisture balancing conditioner. This is the best rinse out and leave in conditioner ever.


----------



## shasha8685

Sometimes I just want to tell folks...hair don't grow that fast.

You just cut your hair super short and say that your hair will be where mine is in a year? Um...you do realize it has taken me *3 years* to grow my hair out right? erplexed


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I'm trying to talk myself into getting up and putting some bantu knots in so I can have some curls from church in the am


----------



## Aireen

Used a mix to condition my hair and it feel so so so silky. Too bad I can't remember exactly what I put to repeat the same mixture again...


----------



## youwillrise

ended up doing my hair at my grandmother's house today. ha.


----------



## fairyhairy

woohoo just had a great detangling session, 
overnight treatment, steamed x 2, rinsed, dried till damp added walnut oil then detangled
yeah lots of steps but my hair is just nuts


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My hair is growing!!! Yay!! :woot;

That's why I love pictures! I would never be able to tell the difference otherwise. 

And my curls have a little hang time... Even when dry. It's not much, but I'll take it!


----------



## youwillrise

I've been thinking abot something...I refuse to use anthing unnatural on my hair yet I'm putting all this crap INTO my body.  Makes no sense.  I've really got to start eating naturally as well.  I figure if you're gonna do the natural thing...food is where it should start.


----------



## youwillrise

sooo i noticed this hair salon where i live called "kinky rootz" or something and the sign says "specializing in natural hair and extensions" and part of me is intrigued, but another part of me is skeptical and thinking "i'd probably hate it" haha. 


i found their website just now...i'm gonna take a look around and see if it pulls me in. 

hmmm...i dunno man.


----------



## Damaged but not out

I'm gonna colour. Oh yea im gonna do it allll over again.


----------



## Embyra

hmmmm organicals deep conditioning creme has my hair feeling like velvet


----------



## choctaw

say goodbye to grey edges for 2 weeks after henna paste


----------



## melissa-bee

Maybe I'll try Flaxseed Gel batch number 2 tonight...


----------



## Embyra

melissa-bee said:


> Maybe I'll try Flaxseed Gel batch number 2 tonight...



melissa-beeIm on call in the London area if you need any help


----------



## SherylsTresses

I've seen lots of posts on single strand knots (ssk's).  I am thankful I don't have that problem.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Saw a friends pressed hair today. Her hair didn't look bad by any means but it just reinforced that right now I don't miss straightened hair.


----------



## Embyra

Wait how are you going to try prove a point about your ''method'' and use someone ELSE pics??

smmfh


----------



## youwillrise

Ahhhh...I'm getting the urge to condition rinse my hair tonight.  Lol...I'm not supposed to/it's not on my schedule...but I have the itch.

...naaaah not gonna do it.  Ill do it Tuesday or Wednesday as usual.


----------



## pookaloo83

Just purchased me a hair perfume.  Im always feeling self conscious about the way my hair smells so I bought it to hold me over until my next wash and ease my mind. It probably doesn't even smell bad, but It smells like oils. I don't like it.


----------



## Kurlee

indigo makes my scalp itch. Then I wash it out and it's all good   Gorgeous jet black hair


----------



## melissa-bee

Embyra said:
			
		

> melissa-beeIm on call in the London area if you need any help


Lol.
Yaay. My gel came out well. I stopped boiling it when it still looked quite thin. I dropped a few pieces of shea butter in there too. Using sheer tights worked well as a sive. Used the handle part of scissors to try squeeze all the gel out. Popped the used seeds in the freezer for next time. 
The gel is cooling down and thickening up.
Looks mucusy 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## melissa-bee

Embyra said:
			
		

> Wait how are you going to try prove a point about your ''method'' and use someone ELSE pics??
> 
> smmfh



Link? ? ? ?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## LivingInPeace

When I was relaxed I thought putting your hair in a bun was plain and boring. Now that I'm natural..honey, the minute I can pull my hair back or up you won't be able to tell me a g d thang!


----------



## winona

I really don't get the drama between relaxed and naturals:/  If it is healthy I am ogling it


----------



## Raspberry

Is it crazy that I will spend hours browsing hair boards but when it comes down to actually doing my hair I want the quickest, easiest way possible?   I'm the queen of inventing lazy methods..


----------



## Bun Mistress

I just found a new hair goal, just as I was getting comfortable.  Also.  I think I'm going to get textured bangs for my off days.


----------



## mochalocks

My hair feels and looks so good.   For once, I'm happy with my hair


----------



## NJoy

*le sigh*  I miss the ease of fully relaxed hair.  There.  I said it.


----------



## Bun Mistress

NJoy I know it.  I'm int relaxed natural purgatory.  I have not idea where I stand....


----------



## cutenss

WEN 619 makes the best leave in conditioner.  It is so rich, and yummy.  And it smells heavenly   I am so a WEN girl.


----------



## beanie44

Why does it look like the grey hair is starting from the tip and going to the roots, is that possible?  Hurrry up june I must get hair colored soon.


----------



## Arian

I revisited Taaliah Waajid's Protective Mist bodifier..and I like it.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Evolving78

i will not be doing my own touch ups anymore.  i will start going to a professional. someone i had worked with concerning my hair in the past.  i just want to make sure that i don't over or under process my hair.  i am going to stack my little money and make an appt now, so come relaxer time, i'm not looking crazy and desperate to do it on my own.

also i am going to try to dc every other week and moisturize and seal once a day.  i will be cowashing weekly and using my leave-in.  i am working on trying to get away from using too much product/coating my hair.  this way, i don't have to shampoo every week.  i will do that once a month.


----------



## dargirl

Deleted double post


----------



## dargirl

Aireen said:


> My hair feels so dry, UGH!  I know I can just wash my hair but it feels like it needs a treatment that I'm just not cluing into. Maybe I should use my ORS Hair Mayonnaise tomorrow.


Hi Aireen, 

Have you tried Motions CPR Treatment (jar, not bottle)? My hair felt really dry a week ago after henna and taking down my cornrows, but the Motions CPR Treatment immediately fixed it! This was my first time trying it; I'd ignored all the rave reviews previously and am now a convert  

HTH, 
dargirl


----------



## Embyra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdZ8wN8gfGc&list=PL5193FC6E24F9FC0F&index=1&feature=plpp_video

This vid made me go and buy 48 bendy rollers 

I always wanted to try this look even when i as relaxed


----------



## septemberbaby

All of sudden my hair has taken a turn for the better. Probably a combo of milder weather and regimen & product tweaking. Out with the old and in with the new! Maybe now I'll start to see some retention.


----------



## prettybyrd

1. I love being able to use the same product to cleanse my hair and face at the same time.  There's something about it that feels foreign but normal all at once. 

2. I was working with that awful damaged hair for so long that I forgot what my real texture felt like.  Touching my TWA is like reconnecting with a long lost friend... I'm in a sappy mood.


----------



## lana

I will not wash my hair until Thursday....I will not wash my hair until Thursday....

I refuse to wash my hair because it takes 3 hours to do (WELL) and I want it done well. I will wait until Thursday so that I have fresh hair this weekend. There is nothing wrong with my hair now, except that it's ready to be put into a bun until it's clean again. (lol) It's not usually a problem - I wash when I want to - but I have a special weekend planned for this hair and if I wash now, it will ruin my plans. 

I'm also like 11 weeks post texlaxer and I'm at the point where I want to texlax! I get here and I'm always like....why do I texlax at all? My hair is thick and lovely! A few of my female relatives are natural, but their hair texture is different....

I would BKT if I trusted my body not to have an allergic reaction to it....is there a formaldehyde free BKT? That's what I need.

Lana


----------



## Angelinhell

NJoy said:


> *le sigh*  I miss the ease of fully relaxed hair.  There.  I said it.


Me too, that's why I recently went back to no-lye relaxers. That is what I had been using most of my life, and my hair never suffered, and it definitely won't now that I'm taking care of it and using good quality products


----------



## Charlie555

I am moving today & for some reason I thought it would be an OK idea to wear a full wig! Hahaha I'm laughing at myself. My BF said, "look babe you are going to have to take that blanket off ur head & find a scarf or hat or somethin.  You are making me hot!!" I fell out laughing.... As I snatched the wig off my head & pulled out a mesh Nike cap.


----------



## youwillrise

Need a freakin bentonite clay treatment.


----------



## Philippians413

I need to learn how to leave my hair alone. Protective styling doesn't work for me because I'm always taking it out to play in my hair. Maybe I should get a weave...


----------



## Miss AJ

Glad I stopped being lazy and twisted my hair.


----------



## Lissa0821

The office where I work is cold all day and I think that is why I am struggling with dry hair.  I go into the office with moisturized hair but by the end of the day, my hair is parched.  I will keep tweaking my regime and start to exclusively wear my hair up Monday through Friday.  The broken hairs I am seeing I haven't seen in years.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Had a Major fight with my natural hair today, and threatened to relax it...   Little bit past SL, and she don't know how to act anymore!!  She just wants to be a big poofy PUFF! 

We made up though....I bought her some hairbands.  *sigh*  Sometimes you make loving you So Hard.  I still do though!


----------



## WhippedButterCreme

Curly girlies out there,
My hair is 4 a/b and I've been considering perming, jeri curl? my hair to looser 3/b curls. (Is that even what I have to do? lol) When it's permed to 3 a/b does it just stay curly? Does it tangle alot?

Anyone with any insight can weigh in! ^__^


----------



## LuvlyLife

NJoy said:


> *le sigh*  I miss the ease of fully relaxed hair.  There.  I said it.


Yeah, I was upset when I missed several buses taking nearly 3 hours to braid my hair today.


----------



## LuvlyLife

I want hip length hair so bad!!!
I hate that I keep having dreams about hip length hair only waking up with my short hair.


----------



## Kurlee

Red raj + indigo = black cherry hair


----------



## Evolving78

i can't wait to get this thing off of my leg so i can cowash, do a full body scrub, and give myself a pedi!


----------



## Rocky91

clearly my braid n curls need some holding product. i skipped my foam wrap my last two sets and they can't last a workout . gonna restyle and make sure i have my foam wrap this time!


----------



## Spiffy

Cut 1 to 1.5 inches off my ends, kinda singed them when I flat-ironed last month, but whatevs. I pretty much just cut off the texlaxed ends, so I guess I'm kinda 100% natural now!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Rocky91 said:
			
		

> clearly my braid n curls need some holding product. i skipped my foam wrap my last two sets and they can't last a workout . gonna restyle and make sure i have my foam wrap this time!



Rocky91 where da pitchas? Lol

So when you do you braid and  curl you set with wrap lotion and it lasts you how long?

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## toinette

i hate this inn between phase of my hair when its not short enough to just rock a TWA but not long enough to make a bun or ponytail. Its warming up and I cant hide under hats anymore


----------



## contsantia

I found a hair that was fifteen inches and I wanted to keep it. I was propably the longest hair on my head and it fell off :-(


----------



## winona

I hate that last night I ran into tangles in my infamous problem area.  This is the same freaking area that use to break to 1-2 inches when I was relaxed  Off to the drawing board.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Seeing the assistants hair on bbw last night made me want to straighten for a few days. Her little bob like style was so cute and swingy and I think my hair is about her length.


----------



## newbeginnings2010

I removed my braids 3 weeks early...I missed my hair! At least now I get to play in my NG while I'm transitioning.


----------



## Miss AJ

Every time I think about NOT trimming my ends, I think of the time I let them get bad and let a stylist take care of them.  I went from APL to SL and was crushed....so I trimmed the ends of my twists this morning lol!


----------



## JudithO

Had a bad wash day today.. Everything was great until i put in the leave in... shedding by the handful....


----------



## TaraDyan

tapioca_pudding said:


> _(this morning, finger detangling my hair in the mirror)_
> 
> *My Hair* - Why are you looking at me like that?
> 
> *Me* - You know why. But I'm running late and don't have time to talk about it.
> 
> *My Hair *- Nah nah, gon' head and say your piece shawty. Don't give me the stank eye.
> 
> *Me* - I'm just sayin. I've offered you the BEST. I'm tryna upgrade you. But you just refuse to be great.
> 
> *My Hair* - Here we go with this ish again.....
> 
> *Me* - Yo, YOU wanted to talk about it. So let's talk about it.
> 
> *My Hair* - Fine. So what is this we're using, Qhemet?
> 
> *Me* - Yup. Drove all the way to midtown to get it. But I already know how you feel about it so I don't know why I try anymore.
> 
> *My Hair* - Look, I can't help what I like! Stop tryna change me!!
> 
> *Me* - I mean I've offered you the best. Qhemet, Donna Marie, KBB, Curl Junkie, Ouidad... I could go on forever!! But... I mean really? REALLY?
> 
> *My Hair* - Sugafoots, think about it!! I grew UP on Blue Magic, baby!!! Pink Lotion!! What did you expect?!?!
> 
> *Me* - But I'm sayin.. Carol's Daughter? Of ALL the things we've tried this past year.. Carol's Daughter? THAT'S what you love?
> 
> *My Hair* - Just because YOU a bougie b!sh don't mean I am!!! You keep tryna shower me with these lavish gifts and butters and potions, when all I want you to do is ride out to the east side Macy's and love up on some CD!! Dayum, Gina!!!
> 
> *Me* - .... who the phuck is Gina??
> 
> *My Hair* - My bad, I got carried away. But I'm sayin, ma. Let me do what I do, okay? The Qhemet is nice, it smells fragrant and what not... I'll rock wit it today. But... I like what I like, babygirl. It don't have to change things between us.
> 
> *Me* - *sigh* You know what, fine. We're gonna get thru this weekend with the Qhemet and if you STILL feel like CD is what will make you great..... then fine.
> 
> *My Hair* - I lub you, boo.
> 
> *Me* - Get in this ghatdamn ponytail holder and stfu.......
> 
> 
> 
> _fin._
> 
> (I have had several cups of coffee.   )


 
@tapioca_pudding: OMG ... this is one of the funniest things I've read on this forum in quite some time. 

And a big thank you to @MyAngelEyez~C~U for putting it in her siggy. Had she not done that, I don't think I ever would have seen this.


----------



## Nonie

toinette said:


> i hate this inn between phase of my hair when its not short enough to just rock a TWA but not long enough to make a bun or ponytail. Its warming up and I cant hide under hats anymore



toinette, I never had the "in-between" phase when wearing my 4B hair out, coz it could be patted down to a TWA so that I could fake the funk till it was long enough for the long styles I wished I could do already. So just prolong the TWA status until further notice oke: 



contsantia said:


> I found a hair that was fifteen inches and I wanted to keep it. I was propably the longest hair on my head and it fell off :-(



constantia, that just shows you what potential you have if you quit lunching and buckle down and do right by your hair. It'll thank you.  



Miss AJ said:


> Every time I think about NOT trimming my ends, I think of the time I let them get bad and let a stylist take care of them.  I went from APL to SL and was crushed....so I trimmed the ends of my twists this morning lol!



Good for you! Miss AJ You know how I feel about trims. 



judy4all said:


> Had a bad wash day today.. Everything was great until i put in the leave in... shedding by the handful....



judy4all, you sure it was the leave-in...or did you have shed hair just hanging on silly that needed to come off anyway? Better it shed while you're styling than at an event where you need to be all prim and proper.


----------



## Raspberry

judy4all said:


> Had a bad wash day today.. Everything was great until i put in the leave in... shedding by the handful....



@judy4all what leave-in did you use?

ETA: @Nonie could be right.. I get a lot of shed hair during wash time too. I think it's because I never use a small tooth comb to fully detangle and the force of the water releases more shed hair.


----------



## JudithO

Raspberry Nonie 

Darcy's daily leave in... Actually my hair wasnt as smooth after leave-in as after I rinsed it out... so the shedding may not be due to the leave-in... but my hair wasn't really feeling it either. 

Maybe handful was an exaggeration, but it was quite much... Ive had the best wash days wen I airdry without any product... I guess I got caught trying to "do what I *should* be doing" instead of sticking to what works for me... lol... No worries... wash day saturday, will get a chance to do it right.


----------



## JudithO

lol... My hair's life just took a twisted turn.... just my luck.... Why me!!!!!! lol


----------



## Miss AJ

Just cracked open my shipment of Dominican products.  I'm about to be a weirdo, open them up, and smell them lol.


----------



## Arian

Simple is best...I'm definitely wanting to trim down the products I'm using...water is such a simple, wonderful and available resource...and my hair likes it.

Products:  Poo, DC, Water, Qhemet AOHC --If I can get my product stash down to this, it would be great!  Now that I know my hair hates oil, I am on a mission to use them up and get them out!  I


----------



## winona

[USER=147242 said:
			
		

> Arian[/USER];15742731]Simple is best...I'm definitely wanting to trim down the products I'm using...water is such a simple, wonderful and available resource...and my hair likes it.
> 
> Products:  Poo, DC, Water, Qhemet AOHC --If I can get my product stash down to this, it would be great!  Now that I know my hair hates oil, I am on a mission to use them up and get them out!  I



Another way to use up some oil is add 1tablespoon to diluted poo.  The recipe that has been working for me 
1 tablespoon moisturizing poo
1 tablespoon oil
5-6oz water

When I try to shampoo with undiluted poo my hair feels too striped to me now  I even have to dilute my shampoo bars:/


----------



## Arian

winona said:


> Another way to use up some oil is add 1tablespoon to diluted poo.  The recipe that has been working for me
> 1 tablespoon moisturizing poo
> 1 tablespoon oil
> 5-6oz water
> 
> When I try to shampoo with undiluted poo my hair feels too striped to me now  I even have to dilute my shampoo bars:/



This is an awesome idea too! 
As long as I can wash oil out, I'm good!  But leaving it in...


----------



## melissa-bee

I saw a man with a nice nape today. Makes me wanna shave mine off and start over. Would it really be that crazy if I shave the back inch of my nape off?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## winona

I just used my PM Super Skinny Serum for the 1st time on my kinky twist hair after removing the coating.  It smells sooo dang good.

My scissor happy rampage last night left me with 3-4inch of hair in the middle part of my crown and I couldn't hide it I just cut most of my hair to about 4inch.  At least I know how to grow it back out and what works

My hubby hasn't realized that I cut a lot of hair so I am putting in some kinky twists before he gets the memo


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

^^^I love PM Super Skinny serum.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Going to see my hair stylist on Saturday to figure out what color I'm getting. She tried to tell me I couldn't change color before graduation I told her yes I can


----------



## youwillrise

i feel like old threads are being bumped at a higher frequency lately.


----------



## winona

^^^ I think they have more useful information without people recreating the wheel a lot of the times


This is a really cool link for those style inclined http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/04/5-basic-styling-techniques-explained/#more-43926


----------



## youwillrise

winona said:


> ^^^ I think they have more useful information without people recreating the wheel a lot of the times
> 
> 
> This is a really cool link for those style inclined http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/04/5-basic-styling-techniques-explained/#more-43926





very true.  it's good to see that people are searching before posting lol

but definitely seeing older ones more than usual!  

i was actually searching through some of the really really old threads...they're definitely helpful!


----------



## lamaria211

I bc in 2010 and I still dont have any staple products  still a pj and it sucks


----------



## Rocky91

pookaloo83 said:


> Rocky91 where da pitchas? Lol
> 
> So when you do you braid and  curl you set with wrap lotion and it lasts you how long?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


pookaloo83, didn't take any lol.
it can last looking nice 4 days, i can push it to 7 but by then I'm usually up in a puff or bun. i use the elasta qp brand btw.


----------



## Embyra

I love getting tracking email notifications i was up bright and early for my delivery of whipped ends 

yay to no sorry we missed you cards


----------



## growingbrown

In about 2 more weeks, i will be 1 year natural! Im loving it!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

TaraDyan  Omg I didn't even realize MyAngelEyez~C~U had it in her siggy!!!!  I pretty much lack the 'common sense' chromosome...


----------



## Nix08

New winner: Agave nectar in my hair

I love to see women with a messy bun ... it just seems so feminine and casually pretty to me....so I'm wearing one today


----------



## Meritamen

Probably won't be able to wash my hair for another nine days. *_sigh_* Been super busy that my hair has taken a backseat. I'm so used to my routine that missing more than one wash day feels weird.


----------



## TaraDyan

tapioca_pudding said:


> @TaraDyan  Omg I didn't even realize @MyAngelEyez~C~U had it in her siggy!!!!  I pretty much lack the 'common sense' chromosome...


 
tapioca_pudding:  girl that was too funny.  How 'bout I actually had to copy-paste and send that to my sister.  She was crackin' up too, and she's not even into hair like I am.


----------



## deedoswell

new member here! can anyone direct me to where to find solutions on shedding - my hair has been shedding terribly for about a month now! thanks!


----------



## Darenia

deedoswell My Kindle is acting up so I couldn't paste a link, but if you go to the top of page you can do a search on shedding. Also, there are alot of youtube videos out there talking about shedding, the use of garlic and black tea rinses that are supposed to help.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Did a 10 minute scalp massage an hour ago and my scalp is still going lol.


----------



## Embyra

My bathroom cabinet I bought is filling up nicely I'm nearly at maximum capacity ...it fills me with a sense of pride Lool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

Darenia - I will do that!  Thanks much!


----------



## Embyra

I love paying with paypal once a certain amount of time has passed i file that claim for unsent goods WITH THE QUICKNESS!! 

I have no time for people playing games with me or my money!


----------



## Embyra

My bendy rollers have arrived considering i couldnt be bothered to do my usual wash and go for 4 weeks not sure what possesed me that doing a flexi-set would be a good idea


----------



## Aireen

Gosh I'm a true PJ! I swear I kicked the habit but today I went to the drugstore and BSS and went crazy. The new Tresemme stuff was CALLING me! Besides that, there were so many brands with special concentrated treatments and masks. I. COULD. NOT. RESIST. TOO. MUCH. TEMPTATION. 

Nix08, I bought the MillCreek Bontanicals Keratin Conditioner finally! Would you recommend using it on freshly relaxed hair or can it be used on hair with a bit of new growth? Keratin protein is the 2nd ingredient, does it leave hair hard? Do you follow up with a moisturizing conditioner? I can't remember all the stuff you said about it last time but I'll look it up.


----------



## Nix08

Hi Aireen hauling is always fun  As for the millcreek no it doesn't leave your hair hard at all and I use it before a relaxer after a relaxer and midway through a stretch. It works well for me everytime. When I feel I need a little extra protein that's what I use and it always does the trick Enjoy!!!  Let me know how you find it


----------



## youwillrise

daaaang i cant wait until friday because i need a freakin clarifyyyy.  gonna get some freakin bentoniiiiiiite claaaaaaay-aaaaay-aaayyyyyy.


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> Hi Aireen hauling is always fun  As for the millcreek no it doesn't leave your hair hard at all and I use it before a relaxer after a relaxer and midway through a stretch. It works well for me everytime. When I feel I need a little extra protein that's what I use and it always does the trick Enjoy!!!  Let me know how you find it


Hauling is fun but I honestly don't need all this conditioner LOL. Anyway whatever, I'm happy, trying new stuff is fun.

Protein's the 2nd ingredient! Do you use it as a treatment? It seems strong yet balanced so it won't be like Aphogee, you know? I saw there was a Jojoba conditioner, do you use that too? Oh and I'll be sure to let you know, Nix08! Btw, your hair looks so fab!


----------



## Arian

I like Taaliah Waajid's The Great Detangler!  (on dry hair, it is an excellent moisturizer)


----------



## Philippians413

I put myself on a no-buy and now I'm having withdrawls. I'll stick to it though unless aveyou has a 20% off sale...so aveyou please have a 20% off sale!

ETA: I did a search for a 20% off coupon and found one...I'ma use it. 

ETA(again): No I have will power-I will NOT.


----------



## -PYT

I started mini twists...did the front...now I doubt I want to finish the rest


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Tomorrow should be wash day. Should I do a wash n go or finally give these curl formers a test drive?

Eh, it's a work day. Wash n go it is.


----------



## Miss AJ

3 days and my twists are already frizzy and some even decided to unravel. Gonna use twist out techniques on them til I figure out what I did wrong.


----------



## melissa-bee

Why did I have a dream that I was combing my hair?!

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Aireen said:


> Hauling is fun but I honestly don't need all this conditioner LOL. Anyway whatever, I'm happy, trying new stuff is fun.
> 
> Protein's the 2nd ingredient! Do you use it as a treatment? It seems strong yet balanced so it won't be like Aphogee, you know? I saw there was a Jojoba conditioner, do you use that too? Oh and I'll be sure to let you know, @Nix08! Btw, your hair looks so fab!


 
Aireen I've used aphogee once and hated it...this is nothing like that.  It is very balanced and also leaves your hair moisturized  I haven't used the jojoba one but I do use the Biotin one for cowashes at times (it has a nice minty/tingly feel)

Thnx for the hair compliment...I'm really liking it myself


----------



## LongTimeComing

Relaxed my hair last night. I did a BC to a fade in Jan 2010. I've cut my hair twice along the way and now have shoulder length hair. I'm glad I did it.


----------



## winona

I wonder who has tried the Scunci Evolution hair elastics.  i bought some and really like them so far.  I may just go back get some more while they are bogo at walgreens

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/scunci-no-slip-grip-evolution-hair-elastics/ID=prod6026742-product


----------



## Truth

Hair up for the week..... YAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

scalp feels a little tender tho...  guess I gotta go slather some of this ointment on mah scalp...


----------



## Nix08

Congratulations msdr   We look forward to seeing you in the relaxed threads


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I hate when new products arrive but I have to work instead of getting to play in them.....

ETA: I can't stand Amazon's shipping prices


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

There's nothing like freshly clean, conditioned hair after a gym workout.


----------



## Simply_elle

If one mo' hood rat comes up to me, talking about "I'm natural too..*pats rats nest weave* I just don't the way I look natural...I'll go insane!!  All hair is good... We still have work to do 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JeterCrazed

Waiting to take a new license picture. If the attendant comments on my hair being shorter, I'm gonna mace her.  #SetBacksSuck

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> Waiting to take a new license picture. If the attendant comments on my hair being shorter, I'm gonna mace her.  #SetBacksSuck
> 
> Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF



You just reminded me that I need to renew mine. My pic is from when I BC'd in 09. I can't wait to take a new one with my hair pulled forward. Hopefully by sept I will be wl and all u will see in my pic is hair. Lol


----------



## ms.tatiana

Just took my weave out conditioned it with mane and tail plus a little bit of oil washed with nexxus.


----------



## -PYT

Tempted to stay up all night to finish these twists....it would free up the rest of my weekend!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

On the hairgenda today: Bantu knot out!


----------



## growingbrown

50 weeks Natural today!


----------



## melisandre

Pretty soon the entire fam will be into healthy hair care.  I have my mom doing henna/indigo treatments, my bro covering his hair at night, my niece asking for tips and my sis asking for products.  Yep, I'm converting them one at a time.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I really want this conditioner only styling to work for me. Did a wash n go today using Eversleek smoothing Restorative Conditioner, so far I like it, supposedly it will keep the frizzies at bay for 48 hrs, lol...


----------



## Angelinhell

I'm so glad I cut off the thin parts of my ends yesterday, it was really bothering me.


----------



## Miss AJ

I need to get my shirt for Afro day. This year's is gonna be the sassy one I saw last year but was too scared to get it. I'm ABOUT that life this year l.


----------



## NappyNelle

winona said:


> I wonder who has tried the Scunci Evolution hair elastics.  i bought some and really like them so far.  I may just go back get some more while they are bogo at walgreens
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/scunci-no-slip-grip-evolution-hair-elastics/ID=prod6026742-product



winona Do these elastics have that metal bit?



msdr said:


> Relaxed my hair last night. I did a BC to a fade in Jan 2010. I've cut my hair twice along the way and now have shoulder length hair. I'm glad I did it.



Swaaaaang it!


----------



## SuchaLady

Thanks to divachyk I just bought some Kenra. I hope I like it.

I also meant to tell Nix08 that her hair look amazing in her siggy! You're on your way to Feature of the Month Lady! 

I love my relaxed heads here. I dont post as much as I read but all of you are appreciated.

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Yay msdr! We're going to be so fly this summer swinging our hair and hips with small waists!  

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Doing a little hair shopping and I went to purchase banana clips and their teeth scared me away. :/


----------



## HighAspirations

I just realized relaxers are not necessarily a healthy hair care practice.. ..


----------



## winona

[USER=6275 said:
			
		

> NappyNelle[/USER];15761573]winona Do these elastics have that metal bit?
> 
> 
> 
> Swaaaaang it!



Nope I went to another Walgreens because I like them so much and they were not on sale there:/  I guess I will be waiting until I get some kind of discount or sale happens


----------



## winona

I liked how my first twists came out but I wasn't completely satisfied.  

I am so glad that I like this set sooo much better.  I can't believe I got so much better just from practicing on my head one time


----------



## Nix08

ahhh Thx SuchaLady  you're making me giddy over here


----------



## Arian

Twists this week..people are commenting on them, but I actually feel kind of childish with them.. *shrugs*  I may leave them in for a few more days then release them for a twistout..  perhaps this will be my go to protective style.

Any advice on how to keep them from getting smushed during sleep time?  (Besides sleeping cute, lol)


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair perfume just came in! Smells goot!


----------



## youwillrise

I want a blender specifically for mixing hair products/ingredients.  Does that make me a weirdo.





Don't answer that.  Haha


----------



## Embyra

At some point i have to wash my hair its already threatened to cut me while im sleeping **** is getting aggresive


----------



## winona

I keep going back and forth with the bonnet I want to get.  I know I am want one but which one?????? Uggghhh


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty

eating Wendy's and watching fresh prince.. and my ends are unprotected and rubbing against my 100% cotton sweat shirt.... I'm an ****** rebel. Ask about me


----------



## Embyra

eeww this aloe vera gel is so watery me no likely


----------



## Embyra

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

youwillrise said:
			
		

> I want a blender specifically for mixing hair products/ingredients.  Does that make me a weirdo.
> 
> Don't answer that.  Haha



youwillrise That's the only reason why I own one...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## LynnieB

Can't believe that it will be 5 whole years of naturalness this May!!!  Time flies!  Still glad I made the decision.  Still glad I transitioned for 15 months before chopping.  Still glad I remained patient through all the natural stages.  Still very happy and it's still hard to believe it could ever get this long and this thick.

Very happy my daughter big chopped and just hope she can hold on to her patience but glad she has me to talk her down if need be!


----------



## youwillrise

Bought some raw manuka honey to add to my dc...see how it does


----------



## youwillrise

LynnieB said:


> Can't believe that it will be 5 whole years of naturalness this May!!!  Time flies!  Still glad I made the decision.  Still glad I transitioned for 15 months before chopping.  Still glad I remained patient through all the natural stages.  Still very happy and it's still hard to believe it could ever get this long and this thick.
> 
> Very happy my daughter big chopped and just hope she can hold on to her patience but glad she has me to talk her down if need be!





it's crazy how fast it goes.  in november i'll be celebrating my 7th year.  sheesh.  i mean, at least i can stick/be consistent with SOMETHING, right? haha.


----------



## divachyk

pookaloo83 said:


> My hair perfume just came in! Smells goot!


pookaloo83 what kind did you get? I have pink sugar kisses and forget to use it most times.



SuchaLady said:


> Thanks to divachyk I just bought some Kenra. I hope I like it.
> 
> I also meant to tell Nix08 that her hair look amazing in her siggy! You're on your way to Feature of the Month Lady!
> 
> I love my relaxed heads here. I dont post as much as I read but all of you are appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


SuchaLady have you tried it yet and what do you think?


----------



## pookaloo83

divachyk said:


> @pookaloo83 what kind did you get? I have pink sugar kisses and forget to use it most times.
> 
> 
> @SuchaLady have you tried it yet and what do you think?



divachyk that's what I got!


----------



## divachyk

pookaloo83 said:


> divachyk that's what I got!


The next two on my list are 'flowerbomb' and 'someday' by Justin Bieber. pookaloo83


----------



## pookaloo83

divachyk said:


> The next two on my list are 'flowerbomb' and 'someday' by Justin Bieber. @pookaloo83




Please don't make me spend more money! divachyk


----------



## septemberbaby

winona said:
			
		

> I keep going back and forth with the bonnet I want to get.  I know I am want one but which one?????? Uggghhh



Get both. I say a girl can never have too many hair bonnets.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I'm looking forward to co-washing my hair tomorrow.


----------



## SuchaLady

I ordered online divachyk. It should be here in time for my wash and DC next week.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Right...why didn't anyone tell me that 1. Curly Pudding was the missing ingredient in my hair reggie, and the reason why my hairstyles were flopping??, and 2.  That I could whip up a DIY version using everything I already had??  Thank good gravy n biscuits that I saw that, before I ran to buy Miss Jessie's version!!  

K'mon Ladies!!...hook me up next time!!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

I need new buns


----------



## -PYT

I cannot wait to get in the shower and rinse these twists for the first time!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana

Just did my hair in 4 braids let's hope my first ever braid out is cute.


----------



## -PYT

Twists complete...surprised at how many split ends I saw/destroyed...plan to dust often to get back on track. These ishts bouta be in for a while.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Tried to do a half butt braidout. It looked like a fail when I left the house, but because of the humidity it magically became a successful fro by the time I was at work. 

And "our" hair is supposed to be bad


----------



## Anakinsmomma

youwillrise said:
			
		

> I want a blender specifically for mixing hair products/ingredients.  Does that make me a weirdo.
> 
> Don't answer that.  Haha



Not if it's a magic bullet


----------



## pookaloo83

Dyed my hair last night on a whim.


----------



## Lissa0821

I have used Mizani no lye relaxer as my touchup for the last year with no issues.  But this last touchup, my hair is staying so dry, at first I thought it may be the high AC in my work office so I have been bunning my hair.  But I noticed when I take my bun down in the evening, my hair is moisture but after a few hours it is dry again.  I have little broken hairs on my clothes and on the bathroom floor, haven't had this issue in years.  

I will start using a light protein again weekly and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## NJoy

Anakinsmomma said:


> Not if it's a magic bullet


 
Oooo, a magic bullet.  Good idea!


----------



## NappyNelle

Arian said:


> Twists this week..people are commenting on them, but I actually feel kind of childish with them.. *shrugs*  I may leave them in for a few more days then release them for a twistout..  perhaps this will be my go to protective style.
> 
> Any advice on how to keep them from getting smushed during sleep time?  (Besides sleeping cute, lol)



Arian You can sleep in a high pony, loose bantu knots, or even wrap your twists like you would a 'doobie' on relaxed hair. All of those will give you bounce as well.



pookaloo83 said:


> My hair perfume just came in! Smells goot!





divachyk said:


> pookaloo83 what kind did you get? I have pink sugar kisses and forget to use it most times.



pookaloo83 and divachyk Where are yall getting hair perfume?! 

youwillrise  My magic bullet stopped being my healthy smoothie maker and has turned into the 'hm... maybe I can mix alladis...' blender


----------



## pookaloo83

NappyNelle said:


> @Arian You can sleep in a high pony, loose bantu knots, or even wrap your twists like you would a 'doobie' on relaxed hair. All of those will give you bounce as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @pookaloo83 and @divachyk Where are yall getting hair perfume?!
> 
> @youwillrise  My magic bullet stopped being my healthy smoothie maker and has turned into the 'hm... maybe I can mix alladis...' blender




NappyNelle I got mine from Ebay.


----------



## Storyteller

I want to do a second BC. Between pregnancy shedding AND growth; on top of me doing a terrible job of taking care of a dye job I'm over it. I just want to start over. The only thing is I'd be letting folks down. My family depends on me to "prove" to them that natural hair can grow. Blaahh..

[Rock]<<me>>[Hard place]


----------



## LunadeMiel

I had an appointment at 2:30 I got here at 2:35. It's now 3:21 and I haven't even started. I really had high hopes for this salon.

All I wanted to do is support a black salon. Sigh


----------



## Embyra

Looks at time......looks at flexirods


----------



## LunadeMiel

I'm leaving ugh!!!


----------



## Embyra

Im just going to do wetbuns for the next week im really in no mood to do my hair quite frankly


----------



## youwillrise

i'm getting the wash & go bug.  i probably do these like twice a year because it's absolute hassle for me and my hair gets all tangly...but i like the look when i do it.  

((sigh))

i dont think i should, though.  i'll give myself a headache after. haha


----------



## Renewed1

I bought henna and indigo to color my hair, but I'm too lazy....plus that's an all day process.

I guess I try again tomorrow.


----------



## NappyNelle

I want to put a rinse in my hair. 

I don't have time/patience for mixing up my own hendigo, but I'd rather use something natural. *sigh*


----------



## -PYT

These twists shrunk about 50% but I like how they frame my face.


----------



## divachyk

NappyNelle - Sephora, Dillards or EBay


----------



## ms.tatiana

My braid out was really cute a lot of my white friends loved it, but it find myself combing my fingers in my hair to much so I'm going to just put a bun in for tomorrow


----------



## Philippians413

I've been wanting to dye my hair for a long time now. I think I'll do it this week...


----------



## KimPossibli

trying to dye my hair again. Bigen Bluest Black. I think it should come out better than last time. Crossing fingers


----------



## ResultsMayVary

Curses the day I decided to BKT, lesson learned.


----------



## Miss AJ

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> I want to put a rinse in my hair.
> 
> I don't have time/patience for mixing up my own hendigo, but I'd rather use something natural. *sigh*



What about Dominican cellophanes? Those are vegetable based.


----------



## Renewed1

I henna and indigo today.  What an all day process, I'm too impatient to spend that much time on my hair.

I do LOVE the color and it did loosen up my texlax curls.  But it was messy and ugh!

So henna/indigo is a miss for me.


----------



## Philippians413

I want Aveyou to have a flash sale. I need to stock up on Curl Junkie.


----------



## NJoy

Refocusing on the excitement of this year's hair goals and my journey.


----------



## melissa-bee

I don't think I'm gonna bother with flaxseed gel anymore, it's only ok to me.  What am I gonna do with all these dern flaxseeds? I might mix them in with my yogurts.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## allmundjoi

melissa-bee said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm gonna bother with flaxseed gel anymore, it's only ok to me.  What am I gonna do with all these dern flaxseeds? I might mix them in with my yogurts.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF



melissa-bee. What makes it only ok? Have you tried mixing the gel with something else to make like a custard? Just curious because I have tried fsg and found it ok too. Residue, stiff hair. Not superior to store gel. I haven't tried mixing either.


----------



## NJoy

Planning another trim today. Trying to stay with my plan to get rid of these relaxed ends inch by inch. 3 down. Going for number 4. Expecting my growth to keep up with my trimming.


----------



## melissa-bee

allmundjoi
The only batch I ever tried I mixed with shea butter. I melted shea butter in when it was boiling but once I stored in the fridge the shea butter clumped together so its still like using the gel alone.
I was gonna mix hempseed oil with my next batch but i figured the same thing would happen.
Prior to this I didn't use gel at all and only tried it because I wanted to experiment with braidouts that I can actually wear outside the house.
Although I didn't wear the braidout "out" I liked the way my hair felt on day one. Because my hair was dry but moisturised and didnt have a oily or shiny residue which comes of with my normal leave in. I applied it again on dry hair to prepare for day two and my hair just felt dry. I suppose I should have made my hair damp again and then applied it.
Do you wet your hair everytime you apply gel?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## halee_J

Yeah I'm back to my babydaddy ecostyler gel. Flaxseed is nice, but a bit too much work. I can't make huge batches of it either, because it only lasts 2 weeks before it starts to go off.


----------



## allmundjoi

melissa-bee said:
			
		

> allmundjoi
> The only batch I ever tried I mixed with shea butter. I melted shea butter in when it was boiling but once I stored in the fridge the shea butter clumped together so its still like using the gel alone.
> I was gonna mix hempseed oil with my next batch but i figured the same thing would happen.
> Prior to this I didn't use gel at all and only tried it because I wanted to experiment with braidouts that I can actually wear outside the house.
> Although I didn't wear the braidout "out" I liked the way my hair felt on day one. Because my hair was dry but moisturised and didnt have a oily or shiny residue which comes of with my normal leave in. I applied it again on dry hair to prepare for day two and my hair just felt dry. I suppose I should have made my hair damp again and then applied it.
> Do you wet your hair everytime you apply gel?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF



You know what, now that I think about it Ive only put it on wet hair. Never dry.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I just ordered some Kiss My Face Upper Management Gel from Amazon. I can't find it anywhere on the ground.What do you guys think about it? I was trying to find something more natural than Ecostyler(which I love) with more hold than aloe vera gel(which I currently use). I was tempted to buy some Curl Junkie Coco Curl Cream(?) but I'm trying not to be a product junkie


----------



## LivingInPeace

I'd like to post a length check picture so that I can claim shoulder length(in the back), but that would require the help of my husband, who has questioned whether or not I'm obsessed with my hair. It would also require the reveal of fat rolls. I'm just not prepared for that.


----------



## NJoy

AB200 said:


> I'd like to post a length check picture so that I can claim shoulder length(in the back), but that would require the help of my husband, who has questioned whether or not I'm obsessed with my hair. *It would also require the reveal of fat rolls.* I'm just not prepared for that.


 
Welcome to my world.   I hope you do post tho.  Length check pics really do help you see and will remind you later that your hair _is_ growing.  Hubby will get over it.


----------



## youwillrise

i feel like ive manipulated my hair too much this weekend.  not cool


----------



## MsLauren

I'm trying to find new hairstyles to spice up this TWA. Off to youtube I go


----------



## Miss AJ

My twists came out looking so good today! Looking up more style ideas right now


----------



## NJoy

Had a hater attack me on BHM. She got a new account just to do so too. I just don't understand why people have to be so foul. I go out of my way to be supportive and still the crazies find me. *smh* Suddenly I see the wisdom in people who simply lurk. People get awefully courageous in anonymity.  And still I rise.


----------



## allmundjoi

NJoy said:
			
		

> Had a hater attack me on BHM. She got a new account just to do so too. I just don't understand why people have to be so foul. I go out of my way to be supportive and still the crazies find me. *smh* Suddenly I see the wisdom in people who simply lurk. People get awefully courageous in anonymity.  And still I rise.




Hatred is the coward's revenge for being intimidated. ~ George Bernard Shaw.


----------



## Nonie

AB200 you can crop the areas you don't want to show. SL length would only require you to reveal up to the level of your collarbone. That means you could even crop it more than this:


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy said:


> Had a hater attack me on BHM. She got a new account just to do so too. I just don't understand why people have to be so foul. I go out of my way to be supportive and still the crazies find me. *smh* Suddenly I see the wisdom in people who simply lurk. People get awefully courageous in anonymity.  And still I rise.



That is just pure ignorant. I say look at it as you are doing something right and you have something (long luxurious hair) she wishes she had. Smh


----------



## LivingInPeace

Nonie said:
			
		

> AB200 you can crop the areas you don't want to show. SL length would only require you to reveal up to the level of your collarbone. That means you could even crop it more than this:



You're right! I'll work on getting a pic posted.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Wondering what my poor fro will look like after being squashed under this stupid hat all night!! Dang lt!

At least it gives me an excuse to wash today... Might try curl formers....

Wait, it's raining tonight too? Should I even bother?


----------



## winona

I wonder where everyone is getting there DRC?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hair4romheaven

NJoy I use to like BHM I don't even lurk anymore. I have even turned into a lurker here a lil bit as well. Haters gon hate!! lo


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay...I discovered that there is a Sally's not too far from where we'll be in Puerto Rico. I'm gonna shut that sucka DOWN!!!


----------



## Miss AJ

hair4romheaven said:
			
		

> NJoy I use to like BHM I don't even lurk anymore. I have even turned into a lurker here a lil bit as well. Haters gon hate!! lo



Same here, I can't even remember the last time I was on BHM.


----------



## NJoy

Miss AJ said:


> Same here, I can't even remember the last time I was on BHM.


 
Yeah, I haven't been there in a while either.  I just happend to drop by yesterday.  Just in time for the festivities.  My ears must've been burning.  Ah well.


----------



## NappyNelle

NJoy But why though? Some people really make me sick with their negativity.

Miss AJ Have you tried those cellophanes? I can't choose a shade.  lol


----------



## NikkiQ

I wonder if I'd look super goofy with red box braids


----------



## missjones

I need to find another hairstyle. I've been doing braidouts and puttin on my upzing but that is getting old. I need something else that is workout friendly.


----------



## Simply_elle

http://iloveboxbraids.tumblr.com/

Ultimate hair porn   I want some now!! Braids or Senegalese hmm....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## septemberbaby

Attended the NJ Natural Hair Care Expo in Newark yesterday. I brought home so many goodies. All of those beautiful heads of natural hair all around me.  It was so much fun!


----------



## winona

I think I will do box braids with extensions in about a month


----------



## Embyra

Enjoyed my first day of wearing my wetbun im going to do it all week 

The interest in my hair at work is getting stalkerish but im trying to stay strong and wave the flag for the naturals


----------



## Miss AJ

NappyNelle said:


> @NJoy But why though? Some people really make me sick with their negativity.
> 
> @Miss AJ Have you tried those cellophanes? I can't choose a shade.  lol


 

NappyNelle, I've been wanting to try them for quite a while now but I wanted to test out Clairol Beautiful Collection first since I can get it locally.  If that experiment fails then I'm gonna try the cellpohane brand sold on round brush hair in black.


----------



## Kurlee

gave in and trimmed   Was trying to last a year and only made it 4.5 months.  I needed it.  My ends were looking scraggly.  So close to growing out these god forsaken layers.  They are the bane of my existence


----------



## VK1K

Curious to whether any of you ladies keep a tumblr of your hair progress/journey?


----------



## Embyra

These butters i whipped a few months back are going to come in handy quite nicely with my wet bunning


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I need to find a salon so I can get a trim and a blow out next month. I havent really done anythingw ith my hair since I BC'd. I'm kinda eager to see my progress.


----------



## Rocky91

I'm gonna start a summer no heat challenge, i think. would anyone be interested?


----------



## NJoy

NappyNelle said:


> @NJoy But why though? Some people really make me sick with their negativity.


 
NappyNelle

She basically called me a liar regarding my 1st yr post.  Said that I'm wrong for misleading people and that if I did grow it out, it wasn't in the time stated.  Obviously she wasn't around while I was posting my play-by-plays that year. That didn't bother me much. What did bother me was a comment that I must have a huge tumor on my head. That really bothered me, considering I just went thru my mom's lost battle with cancer. She probably didn't know so, I have to give her the benefit of doubt. But, this is why people shouldn't just say any ol' crazy thing that comes to mind, trying to be smart.  I'm hurt and mad all over again just thinking about it.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Got so many compliments on my regular old pincurl set....fresh color and relaxer will do it every time.......


----------



## NappyNelle

NJoy How miserable of her! It's obvious that you took your time to document EVERYTHANG from that roota to the toota so she really has problems. SMH I'm sorry I even brought it up and made you angry again.


----------



## Melaninme

Why didn't I trim my strands when my hair was straight? With this shrinkage, can't be sure what the outcome of the trim will be.


----------



## TeeMartini

Finally got the curlformers kit today. Tried my skills out  on the Pomeranian,  not too shabby! I dont think he was impressed......lol. Can't wait for my next wash day!!!!!


----------



## InBloom

so...hair is dead?  if something is dead, how is it possible to make it healthy? 

what I really want is hair that looks good, doesn't break off easily, and is longer.  not sure I can ever achieve _healthy_ hair.

I think I might spend money on products that help my hair look good, resist breakage and can therefore retain length.  nothing will make my hair healthy.  

this changes some things.


----------



## InBloom

CaliiSwagg

WHO IS THAT GUY?


----------



## youwillrise

OKAY!  how come no one told me about yes to carrots conditioner. ommmmmggggg

i bought some yesterday at walgreens and used it today after my awesome shampoo bar experience (babassu marshmallow by chagrin valley...which i also used for the first time today)...hair felt clean, but not at all stripped after using the bar

after rinsing the shampoo bar, i started to slather on the yes to carrots and immediately felt the loooove. it felt so smooth while it was gliding on my hair. this stuff has wicked slip for me!  my hair had been a bit tangled since i havent been detangling thoroughly...and my fingers glided through (and if my fingers got a little caught, i was able to separate it easily).

and to think, all the years this stuff has been out...i havent paid much attn to it except for the maybe 1 or 2 times i picked it up and looked at it quickly.  

niiiiiiice

i dont like the smell too much...it's not horrible...it's just too "regular" for me. lol.


----------



## NJoy

NappyNelle said:


> @NJoy How miserable of her! It's obvious that you took your time to document EVERYTHANG from that roota to the toota so she really has problems. SMH I'm sorry I even brought it up and made you angry again.


No problem.  A little refocusing does the trick.  Thanks for the huggy poo.  





youwillrise said:


> OKAY! how come no one told me about yes to carrots conditioner. ommmmmggggg
> 
> i bought some yesterday at walgreens and used it today after my awesome shampoo bar experience (babassu marshmallow by chagrin valley...which i also used for the first time today)...hair felt clean, but not at all stripped after using the bar
> 
> after rinsing the shampoo bar, i started to slather on the yes to carrots and immediately felt the loooove. it felt so smooth while it was gliding on my hair. this stuff has wicked slip for me! my hair had been a bit tangled since i havent been detangling thoroughly...and my fingers glided through (and if my fingers got a little caught, i was able to separate it easily).
> 
> and to think, all the years this stuff has been out...i havent paid much attn to it except for the maybe 1 or 2 times i picked it up and looked at it quickly.
> 
> niiiiiiice
> 
> i dont like the smell too much...it's not horrible...it's just too "regular" for me. lol.


 
Hmmmm.  The PJ in me is smiling.  I've been thinking of heading to Walgreens for some pistachios anyway...


----------



## ms.tatiana

i did a braidout..


----------



## CaliiSwagg

InBloom said:


> CaliiSwagg
> 
> WHO IS THAT GUY?



InBloom


Darren Sharper... NFL player... He is sooo damn finnne!!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I :heart2: Google.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

TeeMartini said:


> Finally got the curlformers kit today. Tried my skills out  on the Pomeranian,  not too shabby! I dont think he was impressed......lol. Can't wait for my next wash day!!!!!



TeeMartini I had to read your post twice to make sure I read it correctly. I'm sure he was not happy with you. Tell me you don't have that baby over there looking like the doggie version of Big Worm


----------



## NikkiQ

Holy crap! I just realized it has been 2 years since my last relaxer!!!! Where does the time go?!?


----------



## -PYT

Was putting castile soap/aloe gel/ water mix on my scalp as a shampoo right...it got in my eye and I just about went legally blind  I will be super careful next time!


----------



## BrandNew

I still don't know if I will regret relaxing. I don't want to end up transitioning again. SO over my natural hair..


----------



## sunnieb

Another hair salon closed down in my area.  Hmmmmmm......


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I didn't do curl formers. I didn't wash. 

I did do an amazing braidout today!! I spritz with my coffee spritz, then applied AOHSR in sections and braided, and put castor oil on the ends. This was originally supposed to be a prepoo 

Had a rough day with DS so I didnt get to wash. He almost lost my glasses, and I have to pour likka for my Marie Dean Whipped Vanilla Mousse sample that ended up smeared on the wall, and my bottle of JBCO that he poured into his potty. 

So I just left the braids in and took then out during my car ride to work. It came out nice. 

Maybe I should stop playing and use AOHSR as my leave in and dc. It plays so nicely with my hair!


----------



## Miss AJ

Just sprayed my twists with water, tied a scarf around the flat twists and I have a bonnet covering my whole head.  Hoping this experiment will REALLY help me cut down on product buying.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

HE must have lost their minds! Changing LTR Leave-in name and bottle PLUS they had the nerve to add $2 extra to the cost (Rolls eyes so hard).


----------



## choctaw

swastik shampoo bar (shikakai) plays well with pre-oiled hair (coconut) ... will try it with castor oil next ...


----------



## missjones

My hair is split end/ssk central  I thought braidouts would help with this


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Twist out Stan here, did a braid out today and I like it much better. More braid outs to come.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

My 6 pack of Aussie Moist came today...  You know your PJ'ism is outta hand when you import it by the case!


----------



## Evolving78

i promise myself that i will not apply my own relaxer touch ups anymore.  and i am going to go to the salon twice a month to get a rod or roller set.  this will curb my PJism.  now i am just going to wash/dc, do a light protein treatment every other wash, roller set, and bun.  gotta get my hair back on point.


----------



## halee_J

I need to get more shea butter. I  this stuff so much now!


----------



## BlaqBella

@Anakinsmomma..lol. You better watch him better because he sure seems to know exactly what you're doing..*messing with her hair huh?* *time to tear some ish up!!*

Yes, Choctaw I enjoy the shikakai shampoo bar. Esp. with the right oil/ or moisturizing base on my hair.

And Shopaholic..love your hair btw..but I was beginning to Hate herb. essence and I went back to elast. qp mango bttr. Thank you herb ess.! a**holes


----------



## Raspberry

Life has been tough lately but having great hair comforts me a bit ... it's the little things.


----------



## Nix08

Raspberry said:


> Life has been tough lately but having great hair comforts me a bit ... *it's the little things*.


Raspberry YES IT IS....they add up quickly


----------



## BrandNew

Don't want any of you to miss this thread! Vote for @snillohsss in the BeyHive elections today!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=615641


----------



## mochalocks

Can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow. I might cut some bangs in my hair tomorrow, it depends because she doesn't know how to style hair. :0/


----------



## Ogoma

This morning I realized I can put my hair back into center ponytail with no gel or headband to hold lose hair  As it is in life, it happened when I was no longer looking.

#naturalhairmilestones


----------



## halee_J

Yep, I've decided. I'm not cutting these relaxed ends until my natchal hair is APL. That may mean till I'm BSL  whoooo this may be awhile...like 3yrs post. Welp I'm halfway there, I think the worst is over


----------



## gabulldawg

Man certain areas of my scalp are already deep with new growth! I can barely comb through my crown or even make a part!  It's only been two months since my last touch up and I'm aiming for at least 3 until i do another one. May be time for a new wig...


----------



## IMFOCSD

Sigh im having one of those moments where I wish I could blink my eyes and be mbl smh....patience is a virtue..


----------



## KimPossibli

Well I randomly started chopping my hair last night...lost as much as two inches in some places.

It was all tangly and knotty. I think its because I mistakenly blowdried while I had in jojoba oil... :/  

Ah well.. it grows right.. and it still gives me a decent fro. no worries


----------



## ShantiNamaste

IMFOCSD said:


> Sigh im having one of those moments where I wish I could blink my eyes and be mbl smh....patience is a virtue..



Moi aussi (me too!)


----------



## jbwphoto1

Renewed my Sally's card this morning.  For my free Ion product, I got the Ion Moisturizing Shampoo.  I think I'll take my $5 coupon and go tomorrow and get the Ion Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## curlcomplexity

One of my oldest male friends (A.K.A. the secret love of my life) sent a text message to me early Sunday morning saying that he had a dream that I went completely bald and it was gorgeous...that he saw me in the dream and he was in awe   I told him that was strange because I'm going natural and I planned on doing the BC soon.  He said to me that I should go ahead and do it because either way I'll be beautiful.

...I love this man


----------



## jprayze

qtslim83 I wonder if all ladies have that secret love!


----------



## jprayze

I just got my hair straightened last week and I'm tired of it!


----------



## lana

I wonder why I can't find anyone to advise me on whether or not BKT is going to break off my already Texlaxed hair.  I want to know which BKT to use and I'm thinking about going back natural and BKTing...do I have to start a thread?  They always want pictures.  I love pictures, but I have no time to take them and post them and start a thread. (lol) 

I read a TON of pages from the BKT support group and no one answered my question yet.  *Come on LHCF...help me out pretty please.*  I made it this far and I'm scared to chagne it up.  But I want to try BKT.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Too much info has hindered me a bit. I feel so stifled in regards to relaxing. But I have come to the point that I'm ready so I'm researching relaxer prep and will be doing it this week some time. Its just hair and the ssk's must go.


----------



## RocStar

lana said:


> I wonder why I can't find anyone to advise me on whether or not BKT is going to break off my already Texlaxed hair.  I want to know which BKT to use and I'm thinking about going back natural and BKTing...do I have to start a thread?  They always want pictures.  I love pictures, but I have no time to take them and post them and start a thread. (lol)
> 
> I read a TON of pages from the BKT support group and no one answered my question yet.  *Come on LHCF...help me out pretty please.*  I made it this far and I'm scared to chagne it up.  But I want to try BKT.



I don't think anyone wants to say if it will break your hair or not, because there is no way of knowing.  There are people who are texlaxed and have BKT and been just fine and there are some who had major breakage.  There are so many variables:  the condition of your hair, your hair type (not 3a or 4b, I am talking more about the texture of your strands),  the product you use, who applies it, previous items put in your hair (color, henna, relaxers, etc).  My only advice would be to do a strand test (maybe a couple of strands in the back to get a good sample) and see how your hair takes it.


----------



## Embyra

LOVING olive butter on my hair  ill try avocado butter next few days as well and see which one wins


----------



## Philippians413

I need some QB AOHC. Can't wait until Sage is re-stocked.


----------



## SuchaLady

Im just going to go on and buy some banana clips. Please God don't make me regret this.

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Philippians413 said:


> I need some QB AOHC. Can't wait until Sage is re-stocked.



Philippians413

On Facebook, QB said Sage is now restocked.

I never thought cutting some relaxed ends would feel so good.


----------



## mochalocks

What's the sense of flat ironing if you did a roller set, and a blowout ? All you're doing is making my hair shapeless ,and too straight to wear it after.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Went to the grocery store with my husband to get ingredients for the cherry lola treatment. I didn't want to tell him I was there to get hair stuff because I had just mentioned that my Amazon order was on the way with my new conditioner and gel. 
So he says "Are you buying more condiments?"(meaning my hair stuff). So he's imitating me and says, "I need to get some things for my hair. Hmmm ...I need some mayonnaise, sugar, flour, some stadium mustard and a six pack of light beer. You should have been there when he saw the five pound block of shea butter in the refrigerator.
 Never let a man in on your beauty secrets!


----------



## winona

Free at last  Summer is here.  I will be busy but at least I don't have to study for any tests until September.


----------



## auparavant

Question:

Is there a permanent hair dye thread?  


I used a box dye and hated it...L'oreal Feria...booooo!   Now I'm going to strip it out with Color Oops and hope it comes out.  Then I got a good one according to the recommendation of a stylist...Zotos and Clairol Soyflex creme developer.  They say box dyes are horrible for the hair.  I'd just like to know if I've missed a good thread on higher brand/quality dyes of a demi or permanent nature (not finding one on "search").


----------



## Rocky91

doing my hair in super long yarn twists. 
i need to have my hands out of it for a while.


----------



## NJoy

I SO need to henna so that I can indigo my hair.  But that means taking my hair out of braids and lumping it all together.   I'm thinking about putting henna and indigo on my hairline where I need to cover these stray grays.

Dang.  Punked by my hair.


----------



## winona

[USER=188702 said:
			
		

> NJoy[/USER];15803293]I SO need to henna so that I can indigo my hair.  But that means taking my hair out of braids and lumping it all together.   I'm thinking about putting henna and indigo on my hairline where I need to cover these stray grays.
> 
> Dang.  Punked by my hair.



I dont henna anymore but I never did it in 1 mass.  I kind of did it like an aphogee(sp?) treatment.  I had about 6-8 sections.  It took longer but I could only imagine the beatdown my hair would have gave me if I did it all together


----------



## melissa-bee

OMGaahh







So cute.

This is my daughter


----------



## yoleee

Why is it so hard to teach my daughter(15) healthy hair practices? All she wants to do is blow dry and flat iron. It's bad when you have to hide the flat iron!! Sigh...


----------



## Kurlee

melissa-bee said:


> OMGaahh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute.
> 
> This is my daughter



she is a doll!!!


----------



## Britt

I cannot wait to come home and baby my hair to a wash and deep condition with Nexus Emergencee and then rollerset. I'm on vacation right now and look forward to pampering my strands when I get home tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Looking forward to hanging out with my girl NJoy at the hair show this weekend. Any other ladies going?


----------



## winona

So far had a very productive day  Taking a short break and then back to my grind


----------



## NJoy

Bribed my hair with a deliciously wonderful scalp massage.  Planning to wash and DC today and it has agreed to play nice.  Meantime, my hair is feeling wonderfully moisturized.


----------



## jprayze

Question:  Does anyone know if the ingredients are the same in ORS Replenishing Pak as it is in the ORS Replenishing Conditioner (in the bottle)?


----------



## BrandNew

Wearing Cleopatra for the first time today. Still not 100% comfortable with a straight wig but it looks good.


----------



## Kurlee

some days i wish i had a short cut


----------



## NJoy

'k.  Dead dog tired.  Too tired to do anything to my hair.  So erm, why am I still up on lhcf looking at the same threads over and over?    G'night all.


----------



## lamaria211

Has anyone ever tried bioluxe products???


----------



## choctaw

Pulled freshly washed hair into a single braid, put on baseball cap and pulled braid through slot in back ... nice to have an alternative to my gilligan fishing hat


----------



## NJoy

So I didn't go to sleep. Instead, took down my twists, detangled and put my hair into 4 Celie braids. Prepping for my wash and condition for tomorrow. I'm so happy that I had no problems detangling. My hair was still well moisturized from yesterday so, I know that helped.

I only intended to redo a few of my front twists but when I saw how well my hair was working with me, I went for the whole enchalada. Yay me.


----------



## Mische

I kinda wish I wasn't relaxing this weekend. Enjoying the thickness and fluffy look of my hair. I'm relaxing purely for vanity reasons (gotta look fly for the last week of classes before I graduate) and keep assuring myself I'll do a longer stretch next time.

I am going on a mini hair haul tomorrow though to treat myself for landing a j-o-b and fully funded graduate program.  Those hercules sagemann shark clips and bonnet I've been eyeing for weeks are mine!!


----------



## bosswitch

Welp...I returned my relaxer kit and exchanged it for a BKT.  My two year relationship with relaxers is over; I'm taking the plunge and transitioning . I'm currently 4 months post and I've completely fallen in love with my curls but I'm choosing to BKT for the meantime just so that I have the option of being able to have a curly/wavy WnG style or easily straighten my hair (I don't think I could handle being fully natural right now ). I'm really pumped for this journey..hopefully I'll be able to reach fully natural APL stretched in 16 months 

Here's a pic of texture shot...sorry for the crappy quality


----------



## ms.tatiana

Just washed my hair and threw it back in a wet bun


----------



## The Girl

I have been a BSL/grazing MBL for wayyyyyy too long!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Used AOWC as a DC for the first time, and it was an Amazing Experience...my hair felt GOOD.  Soft, and Moist...and so Thick!!  What the heck took me so long?!


----------



## ms.tatiana

Just got some hair skin & body pills from GNC


----------



## Bublin

The PJ in me has finally died - RIP.
I gave away and threw away the tons of stuff I don't use.
I have 2 large empty underbed boxes that I can make better use of.
More space/tidier bathroom.

Finally, I have found my products and only have 2 shampoos, a leave-in, 2 deep conditioners, a moisturiser and my oil bottle for sealing.  That's it.


----------



## -PYT

I always wanna try new products like Oyin or Claudie's...but I don't have the funds to motivate the PJ in me. Maybe I'll try some samples.


----------



## LivingInPeace

So I'm sitting under the dryer deep conditioning without my glasses on. I see what I think could be a spider or a centipede running near my chair. I jump up and hit it with my house slipper...it is of course, some of my shed hair. I gotta get my glasses fixed!


----------



## Meritamen

I think my hair has decided to curl a bit. I have noticed as my has grown longer there seems to be a very tight S pattern to my hair. Kinda shocked me since my hair is 4b. I could feel the tight waves for a long time beforehand but now I can kinda see them.


----------



## NYAmicas

Sitting with honey, cinnamon, oil, and water in my hair hoping this mixture lightens it up. I cant wait to wash this mess out!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I need to start being more patient while detangling my hair in the shower.  *note to self...no more hair S&M..


----------



## choctaw

co-washing = moisture


----------



## NJoy

Just getting in from the World Natural Hair Show, hanging with nakialovesshoes. Every sistah in Atlanta must've been there. It got a bit overwhelming inside, after waiting forever to get in. But, there are some really good vendors and I did grab a nice haul. Dropped a gwop right quick. #done


----------



## halee_J

Yeah i need to pick up half wigs again. Don't feel like doing a thing to my hair these days.


----------



## LadyRaider

I can't get a good puff any more. My hair is too floppy. Is there a way to stiffen it up? I don't want to tease it. That sounds counter productive!


----------



## pookaloo83

AB200 said:
			
		

> So I'm sitting under the dryer deep conditioning without my glasses on. I see what I think could be a spider or a centipede running near my chair. I jump up and hit it with my house slipper...it is of course, some of my shed hair. I gotta get my glasses fixed!


what happens to me is that she'd hair can fall on my shoulder or neck and I'll start going crazy then realize its just my hair  Lol

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## winona

OMG I just found another awesome inspirational website  it has awesome styles for kids but I am definitely going to try some of these on myself

ETA http://www.natural-hair-care-info.com/ just in case someone else wants to check it out


----------



## JudithO

If only I can figure out this shedding!!!!!


----------



## Blairx0

^^ have you tried garlic?


----------



## nakialovesshoes

New baby daddy: Oyin Honey Hemp Cond.


----------



## hair4romheaven

I love the way phytonectar protein pre-poo oil made my hair feel!!


----------



## LivingInPeace

pookaloo83 said:


> what happens to me is that she'd hair can fall on my shoulder or neck and I'll start going crazy then realize its just my hair  Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Yes! Or a strand will be sticking out in my peripheral vision and I think it's something about to land on me!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

How do I create this style?


----------



## Embyra

I need to dedicate Tommo to sorting out this hair it's beyond a mess smh

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## melissa-bee

Don't think I can cowash anymore. Makes my scalp and roots get build up them I'm left with an itchy scalp.


----------



## Aggie

I can't wait for elevatestyles.com's next big wig sale. I won't be purchasing anymore at full cost because I will be using my blow money for those. Trying to save up as much of it as I can so I can be ready for the sale when it does take place.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Was reading old bee mine threads. Saw when tiffers help create the kiwi strawberry scent. She suggested it and it was made. Im a first timer and it smells great.
Wonder if anyone still uses this.


----------



## VeryBecoming

Venturing over to these parts...I used to be obsessed with my hair but once I reached my goal I sort of gave up. Now my hair is a disastuh. I feel like a newbie.


----------



## JJamiah

getting my summer hair styles together


----------



## choctaw

melissa-bee said:


> Don't think I can cowash anymore. Makes my scalp and roots get build up them I'm left with an itchy scalp.



melissa-bee,

Try ending co-wash with diluted acv rinse to remove excess product. I use 1 tablespoon acv in 1/2 gallon water. 

You can also dilute the conditioner with tap water or distilled water. It is easy to overdo it. 

HTH


----------



## nakialovesshoes

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> How do I create this style?



RoundEyedGirl504
Maybe a flexi rod or straw set on short hair????



melissa-bee said:


> Don't think I can cowash anymore. Makes my scalp and roots get build up them I'm left with an itchy scalp.



melissa-bee
Just curious, what conditioner are you using? Could it be the ingredients? How often do you do an actual wash?


----------



## JudithO

Blairx0 said:


> ^^ have you tried garlic?



Blairx0 Garlic.... The smell?? Naaaa....


----------



## Aireen

*May Hair Plans*:

- Take vitamins daily with food
- Wash hair every 4-7 days 
- Condition hair with keratin
- Go for touch-up after 8th
- Get a good cut/trim (Hopefully too much doesn't have to come off but I'm willing regardless)
- Wait patiently for my new blow-drier (I'm excited because it's new and it's the same one my hairdresser uses)


----------



## Mische

Which blow dryer is this @Aireen? Can a girl get a lank??

Co-signing on the vitamins, washing 1x a week--I slacked off to every 2 weeks this semester--and giving myself a good trim.


----------



## jessicarabbit

As weird as this may sound, i feel like once i accomplish my goal this year of full bsl or MBL, people will start taking me more seriously. some family members are already asking me to make them "some of that stuff I  use in my hair". I say, "its not what you use, its how you use it". they dont wanna hear that. My cousin who does my relaxers said "all that stuff you use in  your hair gone make yo hair fall out" (all while she reaches for the oil sheen to flat iron my hair, and the fine-toothed comb to comb through it smh) then she says "all i do to my hair is grease my scalp and keep it under weaves" I replied "omg you shouldnt use blue magic on your scalp, try an oil if its gets dry" and she said "they didnt teach that in beauty school". I didnt reply. But watch, once she sees me reach my goal, she gone be asking me to make her some of "that stuff" too.
sorry for the long ramble ladies, im just bored.


----------



## tiffers

hair4romheaven said:


> Was reading old bee mine threads. Saw when tiffers help create the kiwi strawberry scent. She suggested it and it was made. Im a first timer and it smells great.
> Wonder if anyone still uses this.



hair4romheaven I did?! Coooool! 

That was so long ago, I don't even remember!


----------



## SuchaLady

Random hair pieces of hair breakage will be the death of me. Above my ear? Really? 

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## Aireen

Mische said:


> Which blow dryer is this @Aireen? Can a girl get a lank??
> 
> Co-signing on the vitamins, washing 1x a week--I slacked off to every 2 weeks this semester--and giving myself a good trim.



Mische, it's called Elchim! My hairdresser uses the red one and I bought the white. (I don't know why I told you that... I guess I'm into the little details. ) If you're buying anything, like them on FB for a discount code or I can just PM it to you.

I've slacked too... my hair is a MESS and I feel like every time I visit RT I say that, I need to get it together.


----------



## Angelinhell

Is it just me or does anybody else's hair comes out perfect when you don't even try


----------



## PlatinumBronze

Tonight I noticed that I had a few pics on my camera from my BC last year & my hair has grown so much in the almost 10 months I've been natural. I'm so happy I've found a regimen & products that works for me (all reasonable priced & over the counter). Now if only there were a cure for my shrinkage lol. It's so funny when I detangle & get ready to twist looks like my hair is 2 inches then once twisted its so long lol.


----------



## lamaria211

I want to wear my hair straight so bad but in fl it would only last.a day


----------



## NJoy

Well...hubby just left town for a week for work til Friday. And me left with a fresh haul from the Hair Show? Oh, it is ON!!! 

It's gonna be a gansta party, party, party.  A gangsta hair party, party, party.


----------



## melissa-bee

choctaw said:


> melissa-bee,
> 
> Try ending co-wash with diluted acv rinse to remove excess product. I use 1 tablespoon acv in 1/2 gallon water.
> 
> You can also dilute the conditioner with tap water or distilled water. It is easy to overdo it.
> 
> HTH



choctaw
I've tried that before I really can't be bothered to go through that. To me a cowash is supposed to be quick and refreshing and it's not quick if I have to dunk my head in acv. I may as well just shampoo each wash.



nakialovesshoes said:


> melissa-bee
> Just curious, what conditioner are you using? Could it be the ingredients? How often do you do an actual wash?



nakialovesshoes

I use the blue Herbal Essences. I think it's the shea butter I use on my hair that's causing the build up.
I would never cowash twice in a row so I do an actual wash every other wash.


----------



## crlsweetie912

so busy this weekend....I didn't have a chance to do my usual shampoo/dc/style on Saturday....Just took my hair that had been in a pincurl set all week into a ponytail....it's still pretty curly on the ends.....At church yesterday I got so many compliments on that simply pony...I always lament that my progress isn't as great as I think it should be, but yesterday I felt so good to be complimented on the "health" of my hair....That I can throw my hair up into a pony and still have it be healthy and bouncy......:reddancer:


----------



## Mische

Aireen said:


> @Mische, it's called Elchim! My hairdresser uses the red one and I bought the white. (I don't know why I told you that... I guess I'm into the little details. ) If you're buying anything, like them on FB for a discount code or I can just PM it to you.
> 
> I've slacked too... my hair is a MESS and I feel like every time I visit RT I say that, I need to get it together.



Thanks! Aireen hey, I appreciate the small details!! This dryer looks great though, especially the drying time as I had to go over sections waaaay too many times yetserday with my cheapie blow dryer.  Maybe this would help cut down on some of those broken hairs.

How long is the discount code good for? I might be able to swing it at the end of the month.


----------



## Aireen

Mische said:


> Thanks! Aireen hey, I appreciate the small details!! This dryer looks great though, especially the drying time as I had to go over sections waaaay too many times yetserday with my cheapie blow dryer.  Maybe this would help cut down on some of those broken hairs.
> 
> How long is the discount code good for? I might be able to swing it at the end of the month.



Mische, I _think _it's one of those unlimited time discounts, I wanted this dryer from I think February and only now remembered to get it and the offer is still good. 

My hairdresser told me to make sure not to drop it or handle it too roughly though (hitting it against the wall hard or anything) because it's prone to breaking. Although, I don't know how true that is since people said the Clarisonic was uber delicate and mine seems fine.

When my hairdresser does my hair it dries FAST and STRAIGHT with the round brush. This site provides a comb attachment so I'm not sure how straight the results will be in comparison but I'm guessing close enough. What colour are you thinking of getting?


----------



## -PYT

At times, I wish my hair was a tad bit kinkier...my mini twists unravel way to easily!


----------



## IMFOCSD

I am really loving baggying nightly..


----------



## NikkiQ

-PYT said:


> At times, I wish my hair was a tad bit kinkier...my mini twists unravel way to easily!


 
wanna trade??? I'll take your hair all day any day -PYT


----------



## Embyra

Meh tried a sample of the hairveda vatika frosting the smell is OK i prefer my own blend of fragrance oils


----------



## NJoy

Time to get this party started. Starting with a wash.  And it really feels like it needs one too. I hope it plays nice.


----------



## Angelinhell

Is it just me or does this relaxer just sound amazing
http://www.sallybeauty.com/fabulaxer-relaxer-system/SBS-170127,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair07-01


----------



## choctaw

melissa-bee said:


> choctaw
> I've tried that before I really can't be bothered to go through that. To me a cowash is supposed to be quick and refreshing and it's not quick if I have to dunk my head in acv. I may as well just shampoo each wash.



melissa-bee

I read about people dunking their heads 

I don't dunk ... just pour the diluted acv, coffee, tea, whatever into a plastic bottle and pour it over my hair -- takes seconds ...


----------



## Mische

Aireen said:


> @Mische, I _think _it's one of those unlimited time discounts, I wanted this dryer from I think February and only now remembered to get it and the offer is still good.
> 
> My hairdresser told me to make sure not to drop it or handle it too roughly though (hitting it against the wall hard or anything) because it's prone to breaking. Although, I don't know how true that is since people said the Clarisonic was uber delicate and mine seems fine.
> 
> When my hairdresser does my hair it dries FAST and STRAIGHT with the round brush. This site provides a comb attachment so I'm not sure how straight the results will be in comparison but I'm guessing close enough. What colour are you thinking of getting?


Aireen I really like the red! I wish I could see a picture of the comb attachment to see the teeth spacing.

Can you PM me the discount? I think I'll be buying this in a couple weeks!


----------



## Aireen

Mische said:


> Aireen I really like the red! I wish I could see a picture of the comb attachment to see the teeth spacing.
> 
> Can you PM me the discount? I think I'll be buying this in a couple weeks!



Oh I can PM that to you, I probably still have the picture. Give me a sec, I'll PM the code along with the picture. When I get mine delivered, I'll give you a definite verification of the comb.


----------



## yoleee

I work at the Makeup counter yet I spent an hour talking to my customer about hair. SMH, I gotta do better!!


----------



## Embyra

HMMMMMM should i get viviscal pro or the regular 28v 22%


----------



## LivingInPeace

I touch my hair more than I touch my husband. Priorities?!


----------



## BrandNew

Made my appointment to loc my hair on May 21. So nervous and excited!


----------



## IMFOCSD

So...im gonna retire my wigs and do a 30 day bun trial...im anxious to see the end result, if all goes well buns will be my new PS...hmm I think im gonna take before and after pix.


----------



## Philippians413

I hope Sage has a Mother's Day sale. I'm good on QB for now, but I'd like to buy 2 more jars of AOHC, 1 MTDG, and 1 CTDG. I normally want 20% off or more, but I'd even take 15% off for some QB.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I'm upset with my hair for having a love affair with Wen. It would fall in love with the most expensive thing out there. Ugh! Damn this hair of mine!


----------



## Arian

Just got done washing, detangling, and twisting my hair.  It is 2AM.  I started at 6PM.  Ick. 

It was a good wash day though...hardly any breakage after my egg treatment and SSKs were minimal due to washing in braids (w/ a small amount of oil on the ends).  Next 6 weeks, I will do another egg treatment, but will incorporate protein every other week to address the permanent hair color.


----------



## NikkiQ

I know I shouldn't compare my hair to others, but it's been 2 years since my last relaxer...and I'm nowhere near where others are at this stage *sigh*


----------



## growingbrown

Yesterday marked 26 months since my last relaxer and on Friday, i will be 1 year Natural!!! And loving it!


----------



## **SaSSy**

I am finally able to see some real personal growth in my hair journey, and I like it


----------



## Philippians413

I suffer from serious hand in hair syndrome. It's really ridiculous at this point. Why can't I stop?


----------



## Ogoma

Put my hair in a wet bun (I use that word loosely ) today and water was running down my back all morning. I spent quite a few paper towels trying to dry out the back of my hair. Live and learn: next time, I will dry my hair well before squeezing it into a bun.


----------



## Ogoma

Philippians413 said:


> I suffer from serious hand in hair syndrome. It's really ridiculous at this point. Why can't I stop?



I have given up trying. I find myself stroking my hair in meetings . I wonder what my co-workers think of me


----------



## Lissa0821

I figured out that Elasta QP leave in conditioner is what dried the mess out of my hair. On my wet hair, it makes it feel soft but when my hair dry like I have used hairspray.  Into the trash it goes.....the search for a new liquid leave in conditioner continues.  So sad Profectiv liquid leave in was discontinued, used the last drop of my last bottle last week.


----------



## winona

HIT my scalp oil mix in a cooking mister THANK YOU whoever made that suggestion so long ago.  I purchased it awhile back but just broke it out for my hair.


----------



## melissa-bee

Ogoma said:


> Put my hair in a wet bun (I use that word loosely ) today and water was running down my back all morning. I spent quite a few paper towels trying to dry out the back of my hair. Live and learn: next time, I will dry my hair well before squeezing it into a bun.



You just reminded me of the time I went Greece like 2 years ago and I wore my hair wet for the first time ever, the weather was warm and breezy so thought it would dry in know time. There was just loads of water running down my back and I was using tissue paper to dab myself dry. I didn't realise I was getting the tissue stuck to myself until my friends told me.


----------



## melissa-bee

I need to start experimenting with home made conditioners.
The cheapest whole fat yoghurt is like 55p. For moisture I add hemp seed oil for protein I add wheat germ oil.

About 70p per wash doing that instead of the £3 I use per wash when using Aubrey Organic conditioners.


----------



## loved

I think I found the color I want for my TWA - Dark & Lovely 376 Red Hot Rhythm. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHRMgwWAKWM&feature=plcp

I was looking at this youtuber's videos and ran across it. Her hair is gorgeous!


----------



## MsDee14

I was bored in a meeting and wrote out my 6 month hair plans which involve twists, hair out, henna/indigo and single braids. 
I looked like I was taking some good notes!


----------



## MsDee14

loved said:


> I think I found the color I want for my TWA - Dark & Lovely 376 Red Hot Rhythm.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHRMgwWAKWM&feature=plcp
> 
> I was looking at this youtuber's videos and ran across it. Her hair is gorgeous!


 
Love that color!


----------



## melissa-bee

LOL at someone putting fruit juice in their hair


----------



## melissa-bee

Ohhh, man. I don't think I can use yogurt in my hair every week, it has lactic acid in it so it might melt my hair off. A lot of people are saying it loosens their curl pattern.


----------



## melissa-bee

OK, well if I'm mixing the yogurt with another oil it won't be strong enough to melt my hair off.


----------



## Hairness

Yesterday I went to the BSS and purchased an 8 oz bottle of JBCO.  I was adjusting my bags when I left and the small plastic bag containing my JBCO somehow slipped out of my hand, fell to the ground and broke....mere steps from where I had just purchased it.  I picked up the bag, threw it in a garbage can and walked on.  What else could I do?...my purse was $13 lighter and no JBCO to show for it.


----------



## melissa-bee

Hairness said:


> Yesterday I went to the BSS and purchased an 8 oz bottle of JBCO.  I was adjusting my bags when I left and the small plastic bag containing my JBCO somehow slipped out of my hand, fell to the ground and broke....mere steps from where I had just purchased it.  I picked up the bag, threw it in a garbage can and walked on.  What else could I do?...my purse was $13 lighter and no JBCO to show for it.



It broke inside the bag?

I would have gotten another bag and wrapped that up to stop any oil from escaping. When I got home I would have transferred it in to a cup or any empty bottles if I had any.

I remember another member dropped her wheat germ oil on the floor in her kitchen, I think. She had thoughts of rolling around on the floor with her hair to get at least one use out of it


----------



## NJoy

melissa-bee said:


> It broke inside the bag?
> 
> I would have gotten another bag and wrapped that up to stop any oil from escaping. When I got home I would have transferred it in to a cup or any empty bottles if I had any.
> 
> *I remember another member dropped her wheat germ oil on the floor in her kitchen, I think. She had thoughts of rolling around on the floor with her hair to get at least one use out of it*


 


If the bag didn't break, I would've taken the bag o' glass n oil home too. Shoooooot.  break a small hole at the bottom of the bag and sit the whole thing in a funnel over a jar or something.  Shoooot.


----------



## Hairness

melissa-bee said:


> It broke inside the bag?
> 
> I would have gotten another bag and wrapped that up to stop any oil from escaping. When I got home I would have transferred it in to a cup or any empty bottles if I had any.
> 
> I remember another member dropped her wheat germ oil on the floor in her kitchen, I think. She had thoughts of rolling around on the floor with her hair to get at least one use out of it


I don't know how to multiquote:  melissa-bee, NJoy - those are good suggestions!  I never thought that.  I must admit, I would have been afraid on getting glass in my scalp.  erplexed


----------



## NJoy

Hairness said:


> I don't know how to multiquote: @melissa-bee, @NJoy - those are good suggestions! I never thought that. I must admit, I would have been afraid on getting glass in my scalp. erplexed


 
cheese cloth, coffee filter, stocking.  Anything before the trash can.  Guuuurllllll.... That's money.  Shoot, I might've even taken it back inside and said the bag broke, or otherwise try to find a way to lay fault with the store.  The cashier's lotioned hand made the handle hard to grasp.  Something.   Don't play with me and my money.


----------



## Embyra

Its been days and still not able to search get it together lhcf!!


----------



## IMFOCSD

Embyra said:


> Its been days and still not able to search get it together lhcf!!




Embrya Lol, I was comn in here to say the same thing....I need to research some info about buns and retention.


----------



## hair4romheaven

With all the crap invented they really can't create a serious growth serum. Im talking magical unicorn growth!


----------



## winona

^^Ladies I typed in google

longhaircareforum _(whatever I want to search)____ example

longhaircareforum elucence reviews

IMFOCSD and Embrya


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wore my natural hair with no additions to a interview today. I didn't feel to self concious either. I will be glad when I relax so I can get use to wearing my natural hair without weaves for a while. I hope it turns out good too because I want to be able to like my hair and feel all pretty and junk.


----------



## Embyra

IMFOCSD said:


> Embrya Lol, I was comn in here to say the same thing....I need to research some info about buns and retention.



SMH i want my $6.50 back!! ............ok maybe that was a lil drastic but come on FIX IT!! WOOOOOSSAAAAAAHHHH


----------



## Embyra

winona said:


> ^^Ladies I typed in google
> 
> longhaircareforum _(whatever I want to search)____ example
> 
> longhaircareforum elucence reviews
> 
> IMFOCSD and Embrya





*POUTS* and *kicks rock*  ill try that 

Thanks!


----------



## IMFOCSD

hair4romheaven said:


> With all the crap invented they really can't create a serious growth serum. Im talking magical unicorn growth!



Lol ikr! 



winona said:


> ^^Ladies I typed in google
> 
> longhaircareforum _(whatever I want to search)____ example
> 
> longhaircareforum elucence reviews
> 
> IMFOCSD and Embrya



Thanks, I will try this.



Embyra said:


> SMH i want my $6.50 back!! ............ok maybe that was a lil drastic but come on FIX IT!! WOOOOOSSAAAAAAHHHH



Lol! You are silly.


----------



## BrandNew

Need to search for info on locs on the forum!!


----------



## Meritamen

It's too dang hot to have all this hair on my head. Tempted to shave it off but would probably hate myself afterward.


----------



## deedoswell

I wanted to search for help with shedding!!!!!  It's been going on two months now.  I just can't take it anymore!!!!!  I did the black tea rinses, the protein/moisture balance shampoo and conditioner.  My hair will be fine for about three days and then the shedding starts again!!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Finally got my hands on some red palm oil, and Whaaaaat!!  The moisture, and softness are Immaculate!  I pronounce it a permanent staple, and the Truth, the Light, and the Way!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

MrsJaiDiva I love to seal with RPO. I love that stuff. I just wish it was cheaper. Try a HOT with it under the steamer.


----------



## Ogoma

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Finally got my hands on some red palm oil, and Whaaaaat!!  The moisture, and softness are Immaculate!  I pronounce it a permanent staple, and the Truth, the Light, and the Way!



Is there a special red palm oil for hair or is it the one used for cooking that is used for hair? How do you avoid getting it on your clothes? If it is the cooking version, it doesn't come out once it stains fabric.


----------



## gospelglamgirl

Sometimes I really really really want to relax my hair. This is one of those times. But I'm not gonna do it, not gonna do it, not gonna do it!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ms. Tiki said:


> MrsJaiDiva I love to seal with RPO. I love that stuff. I just wish it was cheaper. Try a HOT with it under the steamer.



It was super cheap!  It was at the supermarket in the Caribbean foods section, for about $3-$4.    I can only imagine how my hair would be after a steam session...Lawd! :lovedrool:


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ogoma said:


> Is there a special red palm oil for hair or is it the one used for cooking that is used for hair? How do you avoid getting it on your clothes? If it is the cooking version, it doesn't come out once it stains fabric.



I got the cooking oil, food grade version.  I just dug a finger in the jar, and pulled out a small amount...it's so good you only need a little anyway.  My hair stayed moist and soft the entire day, and even the next day my hair was still soft...all I did was spray in my usual spray bottle mix, and my hair still felt great!  

I'd say a little goes a long way, so you can keep it from getting everywhere.


----------



## MsDee14

24 weeks post!! This is my longest stretch without the assistance of weave, braids..or any fake hair. 
I'm hoping the rest of my transition will be this easy!


----------



## gabulldawg

MsDee14 said:


> 24 weeks post!! This is my longest stretch without the assistance of weave, braids..or any fake hair.
> I'm hoping the rest of my transition will be this easy!



What are you using?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I don't think my hair likes being wet every day. I Love wetting my hair every day, but I get the feeling it doesn't like it. Not sure if I have hard water, or if my hair just needs less wetting.


----------



## MsDee14

gabulldawg said:


> What are you using?


 
I've been keeping it super simple, but I do wear my own hair in twists for 2 weeks out of the month doing various up-do's with them.

But I detangle with a mix of Aloe-Vera Juice, water, Safflower Oil and a few drops of essential oils
DC with ORS Replenishing Pack on "dry" hair after detangling
Wash in ponytailed sections (suprisingly my scalp get's really clean)
Then either ponytail roller-set and wear my hair out or twist it up. 
I M&S with the Aloe-Mix and raw Shea-butter.


----------



## MsDee14

Meritamen said:


> It's too dang hot to have all this hair on my head. Tempted to shave it off but would probably hate myself afterward.


 
Braids or twists should be your new bestfriend. 

Step away from the clippers!


----------



## Kurlee

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Finally got my hands on some red palm oil, and Whaaaaat!!  The moisture, and softness are Immaculate!  I pronounce it a permanent staple, and the Truth, the Light, and the Way!



do tell more


----------



## Ms. Tiki

MrsJaiDiva said:


> It was super cheap!  It was at the supermarket in the Caribbean foods section, for about $3-$4.    I can only imagine how my hair would be after a steam session...Lawd! :lovedrool:



Dang that was cheap! My friend paid $15 for mine at Native Sun (similar to Wholefoods)


----------



## Melaninme

What to do, what to do?  It's time to wash my strands, but I can't decide on how to style it after my final rinse.


----------



## Kurlee

Über lazy with my hair. buns, buns and more buns.


----------



## winona

Ladies I just have to share  I have been using a mister for about 2 weeks now to apply oil to my scalp and ends after I have set my style and it is the best thing since sliced bread.  I am normally a little heavy handed and this allows me not to be in addition to giving even coverage.  Someone mentioned this a while back and I wash using it for the kitchen but I just got to using it on my hair.  It really stretches my oils.  I linked the one I got below.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=11318517


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

SHOUT OUT to my middle part!  I LOVE IT!


----------



## winona

I used ASIAN Coconut Cowash on the puppies and their fur is so soft while smelling awesome too bad it was too stripping for my hair:/


----------



## sillygirl82

Now I know that my hair hates shea butter, but I'm trying Oyin Whipped Pudding any way.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Kurlee said:


> do tell more



A while back I had peeped a thread in the healthy living section, where they talked about red palm oil helping to grow long hair.  It's been on my list, but I haven't been able to secure any till now.  LOL, you shoulda seen me in the supermarket!  My mom officially thinks I'm nuts, cause I just snatched it off the shelf like it was Gold.  

I've also been using it in my boys hair, and for the first time in Ever their hair is moist and soft the next day.  They have the thirstiest curls Ever, and finally that thirst has been slaked!  And their curls are so defined too... 

Everyone...go get some.


----------



## JeterCrazed

Can't wait til all my length is texlaxed. Imma be washing and going like a muthaf***a. 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

YAY viviscal arrived just now


----------



## NJoy

So I detangled and put my hair in nice chunky twists in preparation for henna. Chunky until it gets to my relaxed ends. *sigh* Twists always provoke me into cutting an inch off. I think I'm gonna cut 2" this time. I still have plenty of time to grow it back, huh? *shrugs*

Now where'd I put my scissors? erplexed


----------



## winona

I am enjoying my journey so much better since I BC again  I am documenting with pictures and enjoying PSing more.  I have learned so much from the ladies on LHCF that I feel like I can do anything.


----------



## growingbrown

Today marks my 1 year anniversary since my big chop! Im loving the Natural side of me these days......


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Something about the banana clip ponytail, that the guys really like....second time a guy has reached out to feel it when my hair is like this...

Sent from my Sprint HTC EVO using LHCF


----------



## kandake

I did a braidout instead of my usual twistout.  It's a keeper.


----------



## Kindheart

I keep buying these conditioners,moisturizers etc ,in 10 years of hair care i m in denial with the fact i dont need much for my hair and i hardly finish anything..


----------



## MsDee14

Rethinking braids. My edges are finally back to normal and I don't want to mess them up. 
Yeah I know,  less hair and larger parts for the edges, but I'm just paranoid!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I'm fighting the urge to cut my hair. I may loose this one.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Bun Mistress said:


> I'm fighting the urge to cut my hair. I may loose this one.


 
Don't do it!  Step away from the scissors.


----------



## jbwphoto1

My henna/indigo came Wednesday evening.  I was supposed to mix it last night to use tonight.  Didn't do that and figured I would get up early today and mix before work.  Didn't do that.  So now it's down to mixing it tonight to use Saturday night.  I've got to do it when I get home!!


----------



## TaraDyan

On March 3, 2012, I texlaxed my hair after I was relaxer free for 5 years (my last relaxer back then WAS March 1, 2007).  And now here I am transitioning again. 

Call me crazy, but I actually enjoy transitioning.   

What?  

No seriously ... I really do enjoy it.


----------



## msbettyboop

Never again in my life will I ever apply ORS uplifting shampoo to my hair. I had done a pre-poo before hand using the patchouli85 method and when I rinsed, my hair was a glorious mass of delicious moisturised coils. I then shampooed with this atrocity and it turned my hair into dry hard crackling shrunken tangled mess. It was horrendous. There was no time to do another DC so I applied like 5 different kinds of moisturisers for a few minutes. It softened my hair a bit but the former moisturised curls were gone. I don't know what possessed me to use it. My staple is usually Giovanni SAS moisturising shampoo.


----------



## MsDee14

TaraDyan said:


> On March 3, 2012, I texlaxed my hair after I was relaxer free for 5 years (my last relaxer back then WAS March 1, 2007). And now here I am transitioning again.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I actually enjoy transitioning.
> 
> What?
> 
> No seriously ... I really do enjoy it.


 
How long do you plan on transitioning for?


----------



## MsDee14

jbwphoto1 said:


> My henna/indigo came Wednesday evening. I was supposed to mix it last night to use tonight. Didn't do that and figured I would get up early today and mix before work. Didn't do that. So now it's down to mixing it tonight to use Saturday night. I've got to do it when I get home!!


 Do you mix the Henna and Indigo together? I find that regardless if I mix the henna the same day or a few days before, I still get the same results. If I Indigo..I usually mix my henna that day (or day before since I let it sit overnight) and it doesn't matter either.


----------



## TaraDyan

MsDee14 said:


> How long do you plan on transitioning for?


 
@MsDee14: I'm not sure. Last time, I transitioned for 18 months. I think I will play it by ear this time around. But it will definitely be at least a year ... at a minimum.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

About to go to sleep with with a mix of henna/indigo in, this is my first time trying this so I am hoping all goes smoothly.  Cause I will be annoyed if it comes out looking a mess!


----------



## Raspberry

I want try a clear rinse. I forgot about them until seeing @againstallodds' hair and I remember that she uses them. Lawd her hair looks amazing.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I'm thinking about doing my first ever henna next week. Kinda scared b/c I don't know what to expect...


----------



## Embyra

Raspberry said:
			
		

> I want try a clear rinse. I forgot about them until seeing @againstallodds' hair and I remember that she uses them. Lawd her hair looks amazing.



Is there a thread where I can see pics?? A clear rinse has been on my list forever

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry

Embyra said:


> Is there a thread where I can see pics?? A clear rinse has been on my list forever
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Embyra Here's her website: http://www.justgrowalready.com/


----------



## Embyra

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> Never again in my life will I ever apply ORS uplifting shampoo to my hair. I had done a pre-poo before hand using the patchouli85 method and when I rinsed, my hair was a glorious mass of delicious moisturised coils. I then shampooed with this atrocity and it turned my hair into dry hard crackling shrunken tangled mess. It was horrendous. There was no time to do another DC so I applied like 5 different kinds of moisturisers for a few minutes. It softened my hair a bit but the former moisturised curls were gone. I don't know what possessed me to use it. My staple is usually Giovanni SAS moisturising shampoo.



Ugh been there with that crap there is a thread where you could put down your worse products used 
I put that one and quite a few other people had a bad experience 
My hair tangled and matted so bad it took two days to get through the knots and locs  :-/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## againstallodds

Raspberry said:


> I want try a clear rinse. I forgot about them until seeing @againstallodds' hair and I remember that she uses them. Lawd her hair looks amazing.



Aww thanks girl!  Which brand are you thinking of using?


----------



## Raspberry

againstallodds said:


> Aww thanks girl!  Which brand are you thinking of using?



I want to try the Jazzing or the Fekkai Salon Glaze, basically any brand that doesn't require me to sit under a hooded dryer


----------



## divachyk

Very random but I hate when you compliment someone and they don't bother to say thank you.  Or, when you mention someone to ask them a question and they opt to ignore you yet they respond to those considered a little more popular. Pssh!


----------



## ms.tatiana

Tonight is wash night & back into a bun. Will be getting my hair dyed on Monday *yay*


----------



## Ms. Tiki

divachyk said:


> Very random but I hate when you compliment someone and they don't bother to say thank you.  Or, *when you mention someone to ask them a question and they opt to ignore you yet they respond to those considered a little more popular*. Pssh!



divachyk The bolded part kills me every time. It takes all I have not to say something.


----------



## alove15

I just discovered using a DIFFUSER on braid outs and twist outs! I was getting frustrated because my twist outs were coming out kind of piecey. Today i just whipped out my diffuser, turned on cool shot, and got the poofiness I was looking for


----------



## msbettyboop

Embyra said:
			
		

> Ugh been there with that crap there is a thread where you could put down your worse products used
> I put that one and quite a few other people had a bad experience
> My hair tangled and matted so bad it took two days to get through the knots and locs  :-/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Embrya, can you point me in the direction of the thread please?


----------



## msbettyboop

alove15 said:
			
		

> I just discovered using a DIFFUSER on braid outs and twist outs! I was getting frustrated because my twist outs were coming out kind of piecey. Today i just whipped out my diffuser, turned on cool shot, and got the poofiness I was looking for



alove15, how do you do that? I have a piecey braid out right now and have no idea what to do with it. Thanks.


----------



## jbwphoto1

MsDee14 said:


> Do you mix the Henna and Indigo together? I find that regardless if I mix the henna the same day or a few days before, I still get the same results. If I Indigo..I usually mix my henna that day (or day before since I let it sit overnight) and it doesn't matter either.



I do them separately, but you've got me wondering.  Even if a shorter time for the henna doesn't produce as red a red as I'm used to, the indigo should still give me the same jet black.

Okay.  You've convinced me.  I'll try the henna after 12 hours and see what happens.  Thanks MsDee14.  I'm post the results.


----------



## gabulldawg

I've been getting a pull to go natural. Then I think back to those days when I was natural and have to snap myself out of it.  For me, being active and having natural hair did not mix. Maybe my hair is just special, but there is no way I can do workouts all week and have my hair looking good along with it, unless I wear weaves all of the time or something. Then what is the point of being natural??  

I remember my mother used to be SOOO mad at me because she would spend money to get my hair done every week and I would just "rake it back into a ponytail."  But that's all I could do with it! My roots would revert and be so hard to comb through.


----------



## Ogoma

^^^^ Sometimes I read comments and wonder if I just have a very weird life . I have always worked out and it has been so much easier as a natural. I cannot even compare. But then again, I don't straighten my hair often, co-wash often, and either have my hair in a WnG, ponytail or puff so perhaps I am not the best example.


----------



## gabulldawg

Ogoma said:


> ^^^^ Sometimes I read comments and wonder if I just have a very weird life . I have always worked out and it has been so much easier as a natural. I cannot even compare. But then again, I don't straighten my hair often, co-wash often, and either have my hair in a WnG, ponytail or puff so perhaps I am not the best example.



Yeah I guess I should have clarified that I was and would prefer to be a straightened natural.  Then I guess what I said would make more sense.


----------



## claudzie

I wonder if my hair will get to shoulder length by december .......i need to stop doing length checks....i think i need to get braided up quickly before i get hair frustrations


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

the henndigo mix worked like a charm, my hair is a nice dark auburny brown and I love it!!


----------



## jessicarabbit

This isnt about hair, but i have no where else to vent about this, im actually pretty pissed. 
im sitting here thinking LHCF is a social network/blog site/info site revolved around hair, beauty, and other topics; no room for meanies or cattyness. So i randomly click on the chat button up there ^^ just to see what it was, who was in there etc. When i get in there, they say "something named "lindsaywhat" is in here, its in here". (calling me "it" and "something". they said they call all newbies that. i didnt know i had to be hazed onto this site) They start making all these rude comments, and talking bout, "can u get outta here we're sharing personal pics, wth are you doing in here etc. I know i know, its not a big deal and its just the interent, but still, that really hurt my feelings, made me feel stupid, and made me wanna just say forget this website. Im a very nice person, im good to EVERYONE i meet, yet, people continue to treat me like crap for no reason. okay, lemme stop being a baby about things, vent over lol
HHG everyone.


----------



## -PYT

lindsaywhat That's nuts...I'm going in there to see for myself.  That just sounds crazy.


----------



## jessicarabbit

-PYT 
i kid you not.
i wont call out names.
this is why LHCF gets a bad rap sometimes


----------



## -PYT

lindsaywhat  Idk what kinda applet or Java something that chat uses but I couldn't even type anything or enter the 'Blue Room' to talk to anyone.


----------



## gabulldawg

lindsaywhat said:


> This isnt about hair, but i have no where else to vent about this, im actually pretty pissed.
> im sitting here thinking LHCF is a social network/blog site/info site revolved around hair, beauty, and other topics; no room for meanies or cattyness. So i randomly click on the chat button up there ^^ just to see what it was, who was in there etc. When i get in there, they say "something named "lindsaywhat" is in here, its in here". (calling me "it" and "something". they said they call all newbies that. i didnt know i had to be hazed onto this site) They start making all these rude comments, and talking bout, "can u get outta here we're sharing personal pics, wth are you doing in here etc. I know i know, its not a big deal and its just the interent, but still, that really hurt my feelings, made me feel stupid, and made me wanna just say forget this website. Im a very nice person, im good to EVERYONE i meet, yet, people continue to treat me like crap for no reason. okay, lemme stop being a baby about things, vent over lol
> HHG everyone.



I think u should call out names. That's ridiculous.


----------



## gabulldawg

lindsaywhat i should have known who you were talking about before i went in there.  i'm guessing you haven't traveled to the entertainment forum around here? that group is a mess.  but don't let them bully you. everyone paid money to use the chat room.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

You can click on who's chatting to see who's in there. But yeah, that's crazy.


----------



## jessicarabbit

-PYT yep thats the room, the blue room
gabulldawg nah i aint gone do that but i think its messed up how theyre able to hijack the chat like that, even if no one really uses it. but oh well


----------



## gabulldawg

lindsaywhat said:


> -PYT yep thats the room, the blue room
> gabulldawg nah i aint gone do that but i think its messed up how theyre able to hijack the chat like that, even if no one really uses it. but oh well



It is messed up. I would suggest reporting it if they got out of line with you.  We all have equal access to the chat.


----------



## diadall

lindsaywhat said:
			
		

> -PYT yep thats the room, the blue room
> gabulldawg nah i aint gone do that but i think its messed up how theyre able to hijack the chat like that, even if no one really uses it. but oh well



Good for you taking the high road.  But like the others said, that is rude.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Hair if you were a dd I would send you to your room for acting a fool. I mean just knotting like crazy. I guess i knows it will be getting relaxed as soon as I get a job offer. I have it in conditioner and plastic cap now hoping it will act right. I can envison myself with a pretty head of SL close to APL hair that will have a jet black rinse to cover gray..I will be beat hair don't play with me though we have been natural for 6 yrs and this isn't the tea.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts

Gah, i hate the smell of Giovanni.  Safflower oil is my new luvah!


----------



## Angelinhell

This is going to be quite a random thought. I was just in the hood visiting my cousin, and stopped at a corner store, at the register behind the glass I see many fresh looking bottles of the old CON shampoo. I didn't ask the clerk any questions, or buy any.  I started to think, hmmm did they really "discontinue" it, or just say that to get more sales for the argan oil line, because it's what's hot now. Please excuse me if I sound crazy, it's just one of those things that make you go hmmmm.


----------



## choctaw

I am using both light protein and moisturizing conditioners for co-washes and oil rinses. My hair feels great


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Used the Split Ender for the first time today, and I like it!  My hair feels a lot healthier, and softer...lord knows I needed a good trim Months ago.  I think this may keep me out of the stylists chair for good!


----------



## ms.tatiana

If only I could learn how to style my hair to fit my face, buns do nothing for me even if they are big, up high or to the back.


----------



## KimPossibli

I'm tired of my hair..

gonna get some rope twists and try to keep them for a long while... 

I really don't dig my twists and the manipulation for out stylesgets on my nerves..

maybe I'll look for a natural hair stylist when i take out the rope twists..


----------



## diadall

lindsaywhat said:
			
		

> This isnt about hair, but i have no where else to vent about this, im actually pretty pissed.
> im sitting here thinking LHCF is a social network/blog site/info site revolved around hair, beauty, and other topics; no room for meanies or cattyness. So i randomly click on the chat button up there ^^ just to see what it was, who was in there etc. When i get in there, they say "something named "lindsaywhat" is in here, its in here". (calling me "it" and "something". they said they call all newbies that. i didnt know i had to be hazed onto this site) They start making all these rude comments, and talking bout, "can u get outta here we're sharing personal pics, wth are you doing in here etc. I know i know, its not a big deal and its just the interent, but still, that really hurt my feelings, made me feel stupid, and made me wanna just say forget this website. Im a very nice person, im good to EVERYONE i meet, yet, people continue to treat me like crap for no reason. okay, lemme stop being a baby about things, vent over lol
> HHG everyone.



Do you know how do you get to chat from a cell phone?


----------



## halee_J

Yep, about to try this hollywood olive oil DC. I'm gonna DC on dry hair, in case it makes my hair sticky and coated like Lustrasilk did, I can just wash it out after...


----------



## melissa-bee

lindsaywhat said:


> This isnt about hair, but i have no where else to vent about this, im actually pretty pissed.
> im sitting here thinking LHCF is a social network/blog site/info site revolved around hair, beauty, and other topics; no room for meanies or cattyness. So i randomly click on the chat button up there ^^ just to see what it was, who was in there etc. When i get in there, they say "something named "lindsaywhat" is in here, its in here". (calling me "it" and "something". they said they call all newbies that. i didnt know i had to be hazed onto this site) They start making all these rude comments, and talking bout, "can u get outta here we're sharing personal pics, wth are you doing in here etc. I know i know, its not a big deal and its just the interent, but still, that really hurt my feelings, made me feel stupid, and made me wanna just say forget this website. Im a very nice person, im good to EVERYONE i meet, yet, people continue to treat me like crap for no reason. okay, lemme stop being a baby about things, vent over lol
> HHG everyone.



That is ridiculous. I would not have gone anywhere. If their talk was so personal then why couldn't they PM each other. SMDH


----------



## gabulldawg

melissa-bee said:


> That is ridiculous. I would not have gone anywhere. If their talk was so personal then why couldn't they PM each other. SMDH



 some people get a little carried away around here...


----------



## pookaloo83

I would report them. Some got banned a while back from treating newbies into chat like ****. Nikos had to be in there and babysit for a few days. I believe SVT too.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## diadall

I didn't realize people were using chat. I guess I have been missing out.


----------



## SuchaLady

Trying a new protein treatment. Hope I like it.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

I've seen this type of treatment in other threads.  It makes a person not want to contribute.  Pure grade school behavior.


----------



## destine2grow

I wonder if finger coils are considered PS?


----------



## Ogoma

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Used the Split Ender for the first time today, and I like it!  My hair feels a lot healthier, and softer...lord knows I needed a good trim Months ago.  I think this may keep me out of the stylists chair for good!



I might need to get it. I trimmed my hair myself today, but I definitely cut off too much and I doubt my hair is even anymore. I don't trim often, but I will straighten and even out my hair in December. I am more concerned with even hair than length. I wear my hair coily 99.99% of the time, but it still bugs me if I feel my hair is not even .


----------



## diadall

I just watched a texlax tutorial on YT.

I dont see a difference between it or relaxing. Did they do it wrong?


----------



## JJamiah

I haven't even started my CB's and I am already looking for short cuts erplexed


----------



## Tamster

JazzyOleBabe said:


> I've seen this type of treatment in other threads.  It makes a person not want to contribute.  Pure grade school behavior.



I know right? I hate when grown women act like children.


----------



## ms.blue

Been watching both relaxed and natural hair hhjs on yt since Saturday and I'm starting to feel insipred again.


----------



## ms.tatiana

A lady asked if she could have my ponytail today & I smiled 

My hair is growing yay!


----------



## Embyra

lindsaywhat said:


> This isnt about hair, but i have no where else to vent about this, im actually pretty pissed.
> im sitting here thinking LHCF is a social network/blog site/info site revolved around hair, beauty, and other topics; no room for meanies or cattyness. So i randomly click on the chat button up there ^^ just to see what it was, who was in there etc. When i get in there, they say "something named "lindsaywhat" is in here, its in here". (calling me "it" and "something". they said they call all newbies that. i didnt know i had to be hazed onto this site) They start making all these rude comments, and talking bout, "can u get outta here we're sharing personal pics, wth are you doing in here etc. I know i know, its not a big deal and its just the interent, but still, that really hurt my feelings, made me feel stupid, and made me wanna just say forget this website. Im a very nice person, im good to EVERYONE i meet, yet, people continue to treat me like crap for no reason. okay, lemme stop being a baby about things, vent over lol
> HHG everyone.




You should have pulled up a chair and a popcorn gif 

and told them who gonna check me boo?


----------



## Embyra

Hmmm i have enough of my argan eco gel to do maybe 2 more wet buns so im going to that till its finished to i can go back to my regular wash and go


----------



## gabulldawg

Embyra said:


> You should have pulled up a chair and a popcorn gif
> 
> and told them who gonna check me boo?


----------



## pookaloo83

Just found a full container of Qhemets Burdock root cream.  Oh well! Off to use it!


----------



## Embyra

I was oiling my hair and had some shed hair .......I been on this forum too long when the first thought is ooohhh let me measure it

18inches


----------



## alove15

msbettyboop said:


> alove15, how do you do that? I have a piecey braid out right now and have no idea what to do with it. Thanks.



No problem. Seperate the braid out as much a you can without losing too much definition. Then use the diffuser to blow the back and the sides in an upward motion. You can lift a section and blow the underside focusing on the root. Basically like you might diffuse a wash and go. I did it on hair that was completely dry so I made sure to use cool shot. Hope I made some kind of sense


----------



## Nix08

I need a go to style...I'm getting bored of the bun

Since I steam and co wash regularily, up the lucsiousness of my DC with agave and SAA...when I want to treat my hair I don't know what to do


----------



## itismehmmkay

Sometimes I really do wonder what it would be like if I got my hair forreal maintained at the beauty salon.  Relaxed all the way, cut and just maintained.  I saw somebody w/ some sleek short relaxed hair and it just look so cute.  Like something like that I wouldn't care how short my hair was really.  Sigh.


----------



## SuchaLady

I tried Beautiful Textures Moisture Butter Curl Creme even though Im relaxed  It smells soooo good and my hair is so soft!

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## Tamster

Welp. There goes my natural V shape. and lots of my recent progress... 

Thats ok tho (not really). I needed the trim.


----------



## LaToya28

I want some BASK darnit!!


----------



## SuchaLady

That baby LaToya28!


----------



## LunadeMiel

I need to find a stylist who will do my hair the way I do it *sigh*


----------



## cutenss

LaToya28 ummm  so that "thanks" for for that beautiful baby girl 

RT:  So I just did a WEN cleansing, then added Lets Jam Custard.  I am attemptimg a WnG style like MahoganyCurls of YT.  I hope it turns out well.  I bought two jars of it.  But it was BOGO half price.


----------



## LaToya28

cutenss said:


> @LaToya28 ummm  so that "thanks" for for that beautiful baby girl
> 
> RT: So I just did a WEN cleansing, then added Lets Jam Custard. I am attemptimg a WnG style like MahoganyCurls of YT. I hope it turns out well. I bought two jars of it. But it was BOGO half price.


 
Oh, I thought it was because you wanted some BASK too


----------



## ms.tatiana

The dye is in my hair now whoop whoop!


----------



## NJoy

Lazy.  I never finished flat ironing my hair.  Twisted it up instead.  Ah well.


----------



## lux10023

luving my twa....my natural hair is so purtttyy...luv it!


----------



## NJoy

I really do need to find a local stylist that can flat iron my hair when I need it done.  It's too much work for me. I get that lazyitis.


----------



## Angelinhell

I am beyond frustrated right now. My regimen would be perfect if only I could find a moisturizing shampoo. I think I'm going back to get the old formula CON shampoo, I saw in that corner store. Don't judge me


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=316649]Angelinhell[/USER] said:
			
		

> I am beyond frustrated right now. My regimen would be perfect if only I could find a moisturizing shampoo. I think I'm going back to get the old formula CON shampoo, I saw in that corner store. Don't judge me


Have you tried Chi Deep Brilliance Hydrating?

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Angelinhell

JeterCrazed said:


> Have you tried Chi Deep Brilliance Hydrating?
> 
> Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


JeterCrazed Nope, I've never tried that one. At the moment I'm turned off from chi shampoos, as I have just tried the Infra shampoo and let's just say that it is now my clarifying shampoo.


----------



## sugahoney

So I am going to give in this week and relax my hair. All I need to do is find a new moisturiser or two but I dont know what to buy. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Arcadian

I still haven't relaxed.  You know, I faced it, I'm just being lazy and kinda coasting.  I kinda like not relaxing at the moment.  Someday I'll get around to doing it but for now, I'm cool with my hair as it is.  the curls have dropped quite a bit as its gotten longer (don't even know if thats normal or not) and funny enough, I still use Porosity Control once a month (my hair seems to like it just fine)

I have knots but I live with them.  I think being curly its just something you have to live with.  Every 2 months or so I go through and snip some ends which gets rid of some knots.  Other than that they seem to be a non issue.  What I don't see are split ends which is great.  So FWIW, I guess I've been natural for year and a half.  meh, I don't feel any different about my hair than when it was relaxed.


-A


----------



## Simply_elle

Why do I hear the Alfred Hitchcock suspense music playing whenever I go to take my braids or twist out  almost two years natural and not a successful twist/braid out yet....

*fingers/toes crossed*

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## The Girl

divachyk said:


> Very random but I hate when you compliment someone and they don't bother to say thank you.  Or, when you mention someone to ask them a question and they opt to ignore you yet they respond to those considered a little more popular. Pssh!



Whew had to go back and be sure I am not the offending party.


----------



## NJoy

divachyk said:


> Very random but I hate when you compliment someone and they don't bother to say thank you.  Or, when you mention someone to ask them a question and they opt to ignore you yet they respond to those considered a little more popular. Pssh!


 
divachyk

*gulp* I hope it's not me. I know for sure that I checked my messages from my phone and there was one that asked a question but I decided to wait until I got back to my laptop. Now I can't find it or remember who asked.  So....er, um... I hope it's not me. If so, ask me again. I'm aged. 

If not, let this be an open notice to the person who's waiting on my response on something. I'm trying but I just can't find the post.


----------



## divachyk

NJoy, no it's not. Honestly, I'm talking the celebrities of the hair world. Some seem to just forget all of us that are up and coming when they make it big. All don't fall into this category but a good majority do. Perhaps they get bombarded with folks tugging at them for advice so they make it a practice to ignore all.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

divachyk Now you have me wondering who in the world has their a%* on their shoulders


----------



## SuchaLady

I agree divachyk. I noticed that on here and had to make sure it wasn't just me. Like how do you start a thread and only acknowledge certain posters out of everyone that replied.


----------



## SuchaLady

No heat going strong still! Trying to hold out until August! I'm just trying to figure out how I will get my hair for my sisters graduation next month that doesn't require heat. Perhaps a roller wrap.


----------



## jessicarabbit

lol @ hair celebrities


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I'm two years into my transition. I may go another year, or I may go six more months. Who knows? I feel pretty good and so does my hair.


----------



## MsDee14

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I'm two years into my transition. I may go another year, or I may go six more months. Who knows? I feel pretty good and so does my hair.


 
Congrats!!!!

How many inches of relaxed hair do you have left?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

MsDee14 said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> How many inches of relaxed hair do you have left?



I have various inches around my crown and front. Six inches here and eight inches there. I don't count much. I just know that my crown and front are the last major holdouts, while the back has smaller amounts. I've been snipping every two months; but, sometimes I get annoyed and just snip anyway.


----------



## kandake

I just ordered a Croc Flatiron.  I'm excited.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Why is everyone so snarky today :/


----------



## Skiggle

kandake said:


> I just ordered a Croc Flatiron.  I'm excited.


kandake puh-lease do a review. Did you get the one with infrared?


----------



## NJoy

Skiggle said:


> @kandake puh-lease do a review. Did you get the one with infrared?


 
+1

This is one that I was considering.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

[USER=188702 said:
			
		

> NJoy[/USER];15887873]I really do need to find a local stylist that can flat iron my hair when I need it done. It's too much work for me. I get that lazyitis.


 

You are on the southside, right?  You could try The Sugarshack (Jacqueline).  They are in midtown.


----------



## MsDee14

I just need 12 inches of natural hair growth before I cut off my relaxed ends. 3 down, 9 to go! Hoping for a summer growth spurt!


----------



## kandake

Skiggle said:


> @kandake puh-lease do a review. Did you get the one with infrared?



@Skiggle  Yes it's the Croc 2 Infrared...

I'd be happy to do a review.  However, I'm not sure when it will be.  I just flatironed my hair last night.  I'm not sure when I'll do it again.


----------



## Philippians413

Still hoping for a Sage Mother's Day sale...


----------



## LunadeMiel

I think I'm going to grow my hair for just 1 or maybe two more years. I don't think I can handle another 12" of hair


----------



## Skiggle

kandake said:


> @Skiggle  Yes it's the Cros 2 Infrared...
> 
> I'd be happy to do a review.  However, I'm not sure when it will be.  I just flatironed my hair last night.  I'm not sure when I'll do it again.



kandake.. Whenever you do just mention myself and NJoy!


----------



## acapnleo

sugahoney said:


> So I am going to give in this week and relax my hair. All I need to do is find a new moisturiser or two but I dont know what to buy. Anybody have any suggestions?


 
@sugahoney-  I just *revisited* ORS-- 






I am a few months post / my hair was feeling dry. I reached in my ole basket (stuff that... well you know ), anyway, this stuff impressed me!  I seal with One 'N Only Argan Oil. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## jbwphoto1

jbwphoto1 said:


> I do them separately, but you've got me wondering. Even if a shorter time for the henna doesn't produce as red a red as I'm used to, the indigo should still give me the same jet black.
> 
> Okay. You've convinced me. I'll try the henna after 12 hours and see what happens. Thanks MsDee14. I'm post the results.


 


MsDee14 said:


> Do you mix the Henna and Indigo together? I find that regardless if I mix the henna the same day or a few days before, I still get the same results. If I Indigo..I usually mix my henna that day (or day before since I let it sit overnight) and it doesn't matter either.


 
MsDee14, I cut the time down and got the same copper red I normally do, so that works.  I think I started the 24 hours because the directions say overnight which to me wasn't long enough. Thanks!


----------



## jbwphoto1

LunadeMiel said:


> I think I'm going to grow my hair for just 1 or maybe two more years. I don't think I can handle another 12" of hair


 
Mercy! That's some beautiful length. I will now stalk, I mean search, for every post you've every made and read diligently.


----------



## NJoy

makemild said:


> You are on the southside, right? You could try The Sugarshack (Jacqueline). They are in midtown.


 
makemild

Thanks for the recommendation! And, I'm on the Northside, btw. Marietta. My dad's on the southside so I'm down there on the regular.


----------



## sugahoney

acapnleo 

Ors is one that i have that wasnt giving me the moisture that it was before. I got my hair relaxed today so I have to find something to use so maybe i will try that again and see how it works.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

sugahoney said:
			
		

> acapnleo
> 
> Ors is one that i have that wasnt giving me the moisture that it was before. I got my hair relaxed today so I have to find something to use so maybe i will try that again and see how it works.



Have u tried NTM Silk Touch Leave in as a moisturizer? Plus it's light weight. 

I also mix the One N Only Argan oil with the ORS moisturizer before applying it, but that's when I'm wearing my hair up cause it can be a little weightful ( lol that is not a word)


----------



## itismehmmkay

LunadeMiel said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to grow my hair for just 1 or maybe two more years. I don't think I can handle another 12" of hair



LunadeMiel what length will that put you??


----------



## itismehmmkay

And feeling good about keeping my regimen. Happy too that I found something cool for my edges after I rollerset. Can't wait to see how my hair looks in the morning. When in doubt I need to use smaller rollers to make sure my texlax stretches enough n to avoid puff disasters. This weekend will try not washing n see wht my hair does. I've done it before just gotta find a forreal regimen where I don't need to wash it Friday n Saturday nights.


----------



## youwillrise

dear hair,

i promise promise promise to never ever ever go that long without detangling again.  

omfg i'm so glad i decided to do my detangling tonight.  saves me a lot of trouble on thursday night when i re-do my hair because on friday i'll be too busy traveling to do anything to my hair. 

yeesh. 

speaking of detangling...have yall noticed that when you type detangle, the squiggly red line appears under it.  haha i guess "detangle" isnt an official word.


----------



## chelseatiara

hmmm...my hair has grown.....i must have been busy not to notice :/


----------



## IMFOCSD

Im in luv with buns and im excited about it


----------



## LunadeMiel

itismehmmkay said:


> @LunadeMiel what length will that put you??


 
Probably classic


----------



## NikkiQ

Had yet another hair dream about being APL. I really need to have my hair flat ironed to put this anxiousness at ease. It's driving me insane.


----------



## Smiley79

I so miss my natural hair; however my natural hair was going nowhere fast. I tried everything and was extrememly patient the past 3 years.  After all that time, I only had three to four inches of hair. Puhleeease. And even if I dont have the legnth, to make matters worse it just looked a hot mess too. I was jus so angry with my hair that I texturized just so I could try something new and try a different route on my "healthy hair" journey. I dunno, I just can't understand why my hair wont progress. It's ridiculous and frustrating.  

On a brighter note, I cant wait for my Cassia and Kalpi Tone to arrive.  I look forward to giving the Ayurvedic regimens a try; I also will be simplifying my regimen, I will start taking vitamins E, Flaxseed and fish oil (Biotin gave me major migraines) and I have cut out meat, exercised more and drink more water.  I've been focusing more on improving my overall wellness and health and perhaps my hair may be rewarded in the process.


----------



## Smiley79

I forgot to add that although I no longer have my hair blog, I am going to start a hair diary with pictures so I can monitor my progress. Maybe I'll start a Fotki. 

Goals:
Edges and Crown need 911 Emergency care from a weave gone wrong 
Hair is thin, lifeless and just blah
Although I do not suffer from breakage, i do want my hair to be stronger and thicker

ANd all this was after being natural for three years. Makes me wonder what the big deal about being natural was (for me). But I wont give up; I'll give healthy hair one more shot. Now I am texturized.Time to roll up my sleeves and get to work.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I didn't want to start an entire thread devoted to this question so if anyone feels like answering, please do.

I'm doing my very 1st henna treatment later tonight. I made tea with hibiscus leaves & used that for the base for my henna. I've read that hibiscus is supposed to be very hydrating. 

My plan is to add some aloe vera gel & some honey to the mix after it has set. How does that sound? Does anyone know if the hibiscus tea will give me more of a red effect? TIA...


----------



## JJamiah

It doesn't really give a deep dark tint. I notice just a subtle change. nakialovesshoes
THe honey and Aloe vera sounds good! Hydrating!


----------



## NikkiQ

I need to figure out a reggie that works in a more tropical climate, but I can't search on here and searching LHCF threads through Google is giving me a headache! ohwell:


----------



## divachyk

NikkiQ when do you all leave?


----------



## Lissa0821

My hair is on the path to recovery. Yay!!!  I ditched Elasta QP leave in conditioner. I added Apoghee 2 minute reconstructor, a second hot oil treatment with a mixture of ceramides oil and added a little olive oil and honey to my moisturizing deep conditioners for the past three weeks.  So far so good.  I have a quarter size patch of hair that broke off down to the root, partly from recent stress and a no lye relaxer.  I have been moisturizing and sealing this area everyday and it is improving as well. No, plans to relax anytime soon at this point in time.  If I decide to relax again, I will probably go back to a lye relaxer as my hair seems to stay much more moisturized.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm bald


----------



## HighAspirations

Never thought I would be rocking a TWA


----------



## choctaw

I applied leave-in conditioner to sections of my hair and made double strand twists. I will dust the ends after my morning swim.


----------



## NJoy

*Le sigh* I really need to wash my hair. Well, at least my scalp. It's 11pm. Is there really time? Maybe if I just wash my scalp. Detangling and I have to dance another day. 


ETA:  Ahhhh.  Clean.  That feels better.


----------



## curlcomplexity

*iknowlee* and *lovelyanneka* have become my favorite YouTubers to watch.  They're beautiful, friendly, informative, and have gorgeous heads of natural hair!


----------



## *SkolarStar*

My Hair and I have decided to extend our break from each other. She just told me that my budget doesn't fit her needs so let her know when I'm ballin.


----------



## melissa-bee

I purchased some yogurt to give to my hair.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

I should have never re-introduced my hair to bunning i can't be bothered to do anything else to it!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Oh the difference oiling the hair/scalp massages can be on my hair! I am loving it..


----------



## NikkiQ

divachyk said:


> @NikkiQ when do you all leave?


 
divachyk the first weekend in June erplexed


----------



## Dee_33

Wearing ponytails is helping make this transition easier than the last...well that and doing dc's weekly.


----------



## LunadeMiel

I've been blowdrying my hair (on medium) and flat ironing every two weeks since 12/15/2011. My hair has still managed to retain a lot on length. Heat has been my savior.


----------



## gabulldawg

My hair and I are not friends right now.  I am at the point where I am sick of it. It's currently in a sloppy bun with a headband. My plan is to DC and wash/condition tonight, blow dry, flat iron, and pincurl (so I can look nice for my mom for mother's day ). I hope it turns out okay. I have so much new growth. I hate when my hair is like this because of the shrinkage.  I'm trying to wait another month before a touch up, though.


----------



## loved

I BCed almost 3 months ago. Why haven't I reached BSL yet?


----------



## Smiley79

I wonder if Biotin still gives me those insane "hit-by-a-slegdghammer" headaches. I had used it for about a month and had to toss the bottle...that was 4 years ago.  Im tempted to try it one more time.  Eghhh, decisions, decisions. Hair growth should be natural not painful.


----------



## Smiley79

Is this thread ever gonna be made into a Part 2? lol,I cant believe I'm poster # 10180.


----------



## IMFOCSD

So I am gonna try my hardest not to use heat..I airdried my hair in 6 bantu knots overnight and while the two knots in the back dried fully and its so cute...the two in the front and middle are taking forever to dry smh. I am gonna try a braid or twistout tonight after I co-wash.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Being without my moisturizer is no fun.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I love my husband. I really do. What I don't like is when he tells me "to do my hair", especially after seeing me cowash, twist, braid, air dry, or whatever to my hair. He cites seeing naturals online as the key to doing hair. Mind you it's often women with 3b or 3c hair (I have 3c/4a hair). Ugh!


----------



## Rocky91

interesting how i'm not yet completely bored with these yarn twists...might wear them all summer. maybe.


----------



## Lurkee

I did a measurement with my tape and calculated I am 10 inches from my hair goal. I better sit tight and stop measuring monthly as it would take 2 years at best to get there.


----------



## Arian

Quick Question for anyone:  I've tried making a leave in conditioner using leave in and water, but my hair turns out hard.

Does this mean that I'm not using enough conditioner or too much?


----------



## melissa-bee

I suspect that it was henna giving me breakage. The broken off patch seems to be growing in just fine now.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Getting my  hair back under control for my touch up in two month.  I don't to hear anything negativee from the stylist about taking care of my own hair.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

So the eyebrow lady left the eyebrow place and now does her own thing in a hair shop. Since she's so good I went there. This is the first time seeing her at her new location since she moved and as usual I started looking around to see if it would be a potential place for my own hair since I'm thinking about going from natural to relaxed... again. 

I saw only one head of healthy hair. Everyone else wasn't jacked but it wasn't what I was looking for either. I determine health by the amount of edges I see. I saw very few heads with their edges in tact. I saw one woman with bsl hair and no edges! 

Then I saw her. Her hair was something amazing. As I was watching her hair get straightened I looked at the products used. Chi iron guard and silk infusion. So I walked up to the stylist who was doing her hair and asked if the girl was relaxed or natural. She was natural. But! That was her first time in that shop. I need to see a head of healthy hair that's been going to this woman for at least some months. 

Dang, that was a long random thought.


----------



## Philippians413

My B.A.S.K products should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Meritamen

The hair obsession bug is trying to make its way back with the excessive amount of length checking I've been doing lately. I'm going to do an official length check on the 13th and after that _no more length checks_ until the end of September! I would like to cut back to two to three length checks per year, better to see progress that way.


----------



## -PYT

shortdub78 That was my least favorite part of going to get touch-ups.  Knowing she would have something to say about what I was doing when I was on my own


----------



## gabulldawg

I dced, washed, conditioned, blow-dried, and pin-curled my hair. I hope it turns out looking fab!


----------



## Philippians413

No words...no words...


----------



## NJoy

^^^^ 'k.  I. just. can't.


----------



## msbettyboop

I went to Carrefour today and asked them for a flat iron with a temperature that goes up to 400. They looked at me like I was insane and said the highest they have is 250....


----------



## NJoy

I need to get a comb attachment for my blowdryer that doesn't fall off.  So frustrating. *end of rant*


----------



## Caramelangel247

I want a length check t-shirt but I am too cheap to buy one. . . 

pulling out the sharpie and the ruler. . .


----------



## tapioca_pudding

It's pretty much official - my new reggie will consist of Week A & Week B:

Week A - Curlformers/Flexi Rods/Possible braidout
Week B - Flat iron (either tension blowdry or rollerset)

And alternate those. I'm very happy with my growth this past year but I still feel like I'm not retaining like I should, and I think I need to keep my hair stretched 100% of the time. I was doing good w/ keeping it stretched but then I kinda fell off. No bueno.

I ordered the Organical Deep Conditioner that EllePixie raved about on her page. It came in the mail yesterday. My hair is currently flat ironed, so I randomly used it as a moisturizer last night and sealed w/ crisco (  ).  Woke up and hair was lovely, soft shiny and moist.  And the conditioner didn't make my hair "wet", just soft, so I didn't have reversion.  Gonna do an actual DC tomorrow to see what results I get. Oh and I LOVE that it's unscented so I can change what I want my hair to smell like every week by adding fragrance oils   I'll just scoop some out in a bowl and add a few drops of whatever fragrance oil I'm in the mood for.

I need to touchup my roots. I have about 3 inches of ash brown hair at the roots and the ends are dark auburn.  Everyone loves it and assumes that I'm doing the "ombre" look. Nah dawg, I'm doing the "lazy" look .  I think I'm going to go to Aveda this go round to get some color. Treat yoself.

I did a dusting of my ends and I'm still happy with my length. *snap* *flip*


----------



## lux10023

still enjoying my natural journey--my hair is so darn thick..density is crazy but its so cool seeing how much growth per month i get...
cant wait to see my hair 2 yrs and 4 yrs from now...


----------



## NJoy

Caramelangel247 said:


> I want a length check t-shirt but I am too cheap to buy one. . .
> 
> pulling out the sharpie and the ruler. . .


 
I think the best way to make your own is to make it on iron transfer paper.  I tried to use a marker on fabric. erplexed  On transfer paper, you can get your lines straight and precise.  Then iron it onto the back of a shirt.


----------



## gabulldawg

gabulldawg said:


> I dced, washed, conditioned, blow-dried, and pin-curled my hair. I hope it turns out looking fab!



Well the pin curls turned out okay. Yeah, just okay.  I think that pin curls would look better on my hair if it were longer or shorter. I feel like I'm in a limbo stage at APL.


----------



## Embyra

Today was my last day bunning with my argan/mango butter mix i throughly enjoyed our time together


----------



## melissa-bee

It's kind of fun deep conditioning with yogurt.
I'm like, one for my hair...one for my mouth.
Hope my hair likes it.
Gonna try yogurt and honey next time.


----------



## NikkiQ

What? 10lbs worth of Curl Junkie products? Oh yeah...I'm kinda addicted to the stuff.


----------



## auparavant

APL with long-layer cut and two-toned hair...by accident...but loving the NuNaat.


----------



## choctaw

I went to CVS for a non-hair item and discovered Nexxus Humectress conditioner liter bottle on sale for $18


----------



## Smiley79

I'm real upset that I bought a bottle of Amla oil and jusr noticed that the 2nd ingredient is Mineral Oil. You think I can find my receipt?  that's what PJism gets me.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Had my first "I look completely crazy" moment since going natural. Thanks curl formers!!

Hair take forever to dry: check
Me having to be by my friends house by a certain time: check
Only half the curls dried: check
Walk out the house with half of my hair in curl formers, half smushed ringlets with a scarf on top only covering one ear: double check. 

I used a hood dryer, and bkowdryer. Why does my hair take so long to dry?


----------



## melissa-bee

Smiley79 said:


> I'm real upset that I bought a bottle of Amla oil and jusr noticed that the 2nd ingredient is Mineral Oil. You think I can find my receipt?  that's what PJism gets me.



I found one's like that when I went to the Indian shop, luckily I looked at the ingredients first and never bought it. My Indian friend said that is the one she uses but I still didn't get it. The best thing you can do is just buy amla powder and mix it in with almond oil or something.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Arian said:


> Quick Question for anyone:  I've tried making a leave in conditioner using leave in and water, but my hair turns out hard.
> 
> Does this mean that I'm not using enough conditioner or too much?





NJoy said:


> I need to get a comb attachment for my blowdryer that doesn't fall off.  So frustrating. *end of rant*



Arian Have you tried Kimmaytube's leave-in recipe? Maybe you need something extra in the mix like AV & oil.

NJoy Hey girlie. Have you tried that Willie Morrow comb? Link to the thread.


----------



## Softerlove

I bought 14" clip in extensions that I'm dying to try.. so excited..ii just hope they are not shorter than my hair...still Sooo excited.


----------



## NJoy

nakialovesshoes said:


> @NJoy Hey girlie. Have you tried that Willie Morrow comb? Link to the thread.


 
nakialovesshoes

Looks good! I think I'm gonna go ahead and get one. Thanks.


----------



## Wildchild453

If I said my hair was dry, that wouldn't even fully encompass how my hair feels right now. Ugh. This always happens when I wait to long to either redo my braidouts or wash.

Time to break out the oil.

Softerlove

I spent and hour on YT looking a clip in extension videos. I'm so tempted because I want to fake some fuller hair. I just need to find the right texture.


----------



## growingbrown

Protective styles are the s***!  Im loving how my hair is thrusting with moisture, luster, and growth. Its easily managable and I like how my hair responding to TLC. Being Natural is definetly me! Thanks LHCF for all you do!


----------



## JeterCrazed

growingbrown said:
			
		

> Protective styles are the s***!  Im loving how my hair is thrusting with moisture, luster, and growth. Its easily managable and I like how my hair responding to TLC. Being Natural is definetly me! Thanks LHCF for all you do!



Thrusting?! Is there a gif? 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

bff is having a end of uni get together today was going to be wash day but i have no time for that ......bunning it is ill be using keracare edge tamer


----------



## SmilingElephant

I think im gonna clarify next weekend...thinkin bout putting in twists.

Just found my first gray hair!:skitzo: Lawd!


----------



## growingbrown

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> Thrusting?! Is there a gif?
> 
> Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF



Pictures are attached.


----------



## Arian

Just dropped $40 on Silk Dreams products...here's hoping that they work for me!

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## auparavant

I love Walgreens, but when they get good stuff in and then discontinue it, I hate them.  So, I went for the Suave Keratin Treatment and they had discontinued selling it...I was one day late to getting it on the clearance aisle for 2-3 bucks.  Argh.  Nunaat is nice, but it's 25.99 ...and Organix is said to stink with fumes.  Plus, I cut my hair off to apl...what on earth?  Eh, it's just hair, it'll grow back fast.


----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## Embyra

^^^ Omg lmaoooooooooo mess!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## daviine

Hilarious!!!!! Literally laughed out loud!


----------



## Arian

Anyone know the turnaround time for Silk Dreams products? I'm so excited to try them.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Arian

nakialovesshoes said:
			
		

> Arian Have you tried Kimmaytube's leave-in recipe? Maybe you need something extra in the mix like AV & oil.
> 
> AV makes my hair hard as a rock for some reason. I think I have my glycerin/water mix at the right ratio now. 5oz of water/1.25 oz of glycerin. I definitely measure it oz for oz.
> 
> Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## youwillrise

Never thought id say something like this...but I think I actually like this hotel conditioner.  It's by portico spa.  I can't find an ingredient list...but from what I have found it's supposedly silicone, paraben, etc-free...I've used it as a condition rinse and as a leave-in...not baaad at all.  I'm not crazy about the scent (white ginger).


----------



## -PYT

I can't wait to wash my hair after these mini twists are out/detangled.  I'm gonna do an oil rinse and some medium twists then a banging twistout!  ain't nobody gon be able to tell me nuthin'!


----------



## sckri23

Watching Good Hair and this girl said she was addicted to the "CREAMY CRACK" and honey I know what you mean I need my relaxers Lols

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## SuchaLady

I hate the feeling of thinking all your hair has fallen out/thinned when it's time for a relaxer.


----------



## sckri23

This "movie" went from a documentary to a showing of a hair show

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## pinkness27

sckri23 said:
			
		

> This "movie" went from a documentary to a showing of a hair show
> 
> *~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app



I thought the movie was stupid. He asked What was worse being shot/giving birth vs. A relaxer. I  mean clearllyyy the 1st option.


----------



## choctaw

I like to oil my hair with EVCO before shampoo & condition.


----------



## sckri23

Ima start using hot oil treatments soon but ima have to buy alot of grease and melt it cause I can never find the good oils in oil form!!!! I already have the coconut and bergamot greases. I don't have jojoba or cholesterol. Yay future shopping trip!!! 

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

sckri23 said:


> Ima start using hot oil treatments soon but ima have to buy alot of grease and melt it cause I can never find the good oils in oil form!!!! I already have the coconut and bergamot greases. I don't have jojoba or cholesterol. Yay future shopping trip!!!
> 
> *~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app



sckri23, try looking in the cooking oil section of your grocery store. Olive oil, coconut oil, avocado oil, and walnut oil can usually be found there, depending on the store you look in.


----------



## Mische

I was just thinking I can't wait for the day all of my hair is "post healthy hair journey." I wonder what it'll look like.


----------



## NJoy

Looking forward to a yummy DC with steam today.


----------



## gabulldawg

Tried another wash n go today with different products.waiting for it to dry. Hope it looks good!


----------



## Embyra

The syntonics edge definer is great for slicking back buns it gives a nice sleek hold no crunch and leaves my hair soft the next day


----------



## naturalagain2

Finally got the hang of a braid n curl. It looks best on me when I do it on a old roller set. I wish I would have known this long ago. I'm putting my hair in senegalese twist on Sat. Now I'll have to wait until August/September before I can experiment again . Oh well, I'll enjoy it this week...


----------



## septemberbaby

I wish I were home showing my hair the TLC it didn't get over the weekend. :-/


----------



## melissa-bee

I kind of think my hair is the longest it's ever been. Like my fringe hasn't gone under my chin before and my nape hasn't been this far past my collar bone. By the end of this year I'll confidently be able to say that my hair is the longest its ever been. The nape should APL by then.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

In about a hour my hair will undergo a major change:relaxing. I have been saying I was going to relax but was scared of what others would think. I know stupid right. It's just hair. It doesn't hold any power in the sense that being natural makes me more real or authentic or something. I will rock my hair without weaves for a bit to get adjusted. I want to just be pretty with as little of extras as possible not just hair but in every facet of me.


----------



## msbettyboop

Being 1 year natural. I don't think my hair is growing '


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I think I want some cornrows. Maybe my mom will do them for me.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I just discovered that my brother and I have the exact same hair types, in the same locations. 3C mohawk with 4A edges and 2-3ish mini section in the back. 

I know it's not that weird since we're siblings, but I always see people on here saying "I'm 4B and my sister is 3C." He and I have similar features but completely different complexions so I assumed we'd have different hair too. . .


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok now the relaxing has happened. I think it's considered texlaxed instead of bonestraight as I was hoping. It looked all straight when the relaxer was in it but soon as I started rinsing it out it curled right on up. I had to blow it out and lightly flat iron it.It has nice swing but it looks like a lions mane..I foresee some bunning and phony pony coming real soon. But it looks a bit nicer.


----------



## Raspberry

pinkness27 said:


> I thought the movie was stupid. He asked What was worse being shot/giving birth vs. A relaxer. I  mean clearllyyy the 1st option.


 So silly..

I still have yet to see Good Hair..

I haven't had a child but I wonder if some women would say giving birth is worse than being shot


----------



## Raspberry

I'm kind of tickled by this site ad: http://goingnaturaltransitioningtonaturalhair.com/salespage.html

Basically everything can be learned on this board and I laughed at the "original" price of $97 

I def. respect her hustle though!


----------



## jbwphoto1

YaniraNaturally said:


> I just discovered that my brother and I have the exact same hair types, in the same locations. 3C mohawk with 4A edges and 2-3ish mini section in the back.
> 
> I know it's not that weird since we're siblings, but I always see people on here saying "I'm 4B and my sister is 3C." He and I have similar features but completely different complexions so I assumed we'd have different hair too. . .



I have two male cousins who are brothers less than two years apart and I've always noticed that after their haircuts, I can see their hair even grows in the same swirl pattern.


----------



## gabulldawg

GoddessMaker said:


> Ok now the relaxing has happened. I think it's considered texlaxed instead of bonestraight as I was hoping. It looked all straight when the relaxer was in it but soon as I started rinsing it out it curled right on up. I had to blow it out and lightly flat iron it.It has nice swing but it looks like a lions mane..I foresee some bunning and phony pony coming real soon. But it looks a bit nicer.



Are you going to share pics???


----------



## kandiekj100

OMG, did  a wng with TRESemme Naturals conditioner and nothing else. My hair feels so good. It's soft, but not mushy and there is no crunch. Great stuff!


----------



## MsDee14

After I finish this biotin, I will never repurchase. What a waste of money. Luckily, I haven't experienced any break-outs or other side effects...but I also didn't experience any increased growth!


----------



## Philippians413

I'm in the mood to buy something, not not sure what...oh wait. I'm on a no buy.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Scalp massages really work, this is the first time I've been so consistent with them, unless it's just my growth spurt time....


----------



## KimPossibli

Some how these braids feel heavy on my head.. 

I wann hold on to them for a while..

I am planning on upping my game when they come out though..

I will no longer be washing my hair loose (I know I'm tardy to the party) 
happy not to have to worry about my hair for a while


----------



## jessicarabbit

Every single night ive been dreaming that something bad happens to my hair. Like I put body lotion in my hair as a leave in and it dried out and broke off, or i had soooo much new growth i could barely put my hair in a ponytail. Just random stuff. Guess it means im obsessing too much about hair.


----------



## Saga

So, today I decided to go through all my hair pictures that I've taken since 2010. I figured out the correct dates, labeled them accordingly, sectioned them off into different folders-everything. Only to come to find out that in the last 2 years I really haven't gained very much when it comes to growth. In fact, I was 5 inches as of may 6th 2010, and now I'm 10 inches as of the same time this year. Needless to say, it was a smack in the face. Mind you, I'm a slow grower (only 1/4in on average) but I'm sure all the trimming, set backs, manipulation, and unhealthy eating habits has really hindered my growth. It seems like my retention is pretty on point, though. I really want this year to be different for my hair, my health, and my life. I'm gonna do some more thinking and figure out what other holes there may be in my regimen and diet that need to be filled.


----------



## MrsIQ

Just told DH I'm about 90% certain that I'm cutting my hair for Christmas. Depending on how this summer/fall stretch goes, I'm almost positive I'm getting my Halle back on. I like having long hair, but I love having short hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair not all being one length will be the death of me.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

^^^^^^^^^^this!


----------



## IMFOCSD

Although I am loving buns I really miss hiding my hair...thinkin about making a short styled wig 2mrrw.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Doing alot of researching here about caring for relaxed hair. I felt my hair was a bit dry and was researching and saw that sealing ends is applicable to those who are relaxed. My hair felt great. I love how it takes a few minutes to look presentable bc my natural was not the biz. I wish I had done this sooner.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Even trimming just 1/4"  makes the ends look sooo good. I'm so glad i went back to my old regimen!


----------



## septemberbaby

Can't wait to get home from work this evening to wash and dc my hair.


----------



## Nix08

Reminder to self....the last week my hair was taking longer than usual to dry ....used my Millcreek Biotin conditioner (with Keratin and Collagen) and BAM all is right again


On another note: Arggh


----------



## itismehmmkay

I mean...I just KNOW I'm not bout to go take some more hair pics???? Right??!


----------



## LadyRaider

Anyone know what I'm supposed to put at the end of my hair when it is in corn rows? I know if it's fake hair you burn the ends... Not good when it's my own, though!


----------



## msbettyboop

Lory's Shea butter conditioner + Aubrey organics GPB + grape seed oil + honey + castor oil = detangling DC heaven!!!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Just picked up 3 bottles of Ren Cleansing Conditioner...I'm deeply in love with it.  Ren definitely knocked Wen out the box for me!  The only thing it's missing is slip, and I fixed that by using Deva-Curl Heaven in Hair to detangle.  9.99 for 16oz y'all...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

I look forward to the day my hair is longer and I can put it in a bun again. Hopefully all this cutting and extra care will thicken up my strands some.


----------



## NJoy

Nix08 said:


> Reminder to self....the last week my hair was taking longer than usual to dry ....used my Millcreek Biotin conditioner (with Keratin and Collagen) and BAM all is right again
> 
> 
> On another note: Arggh


 
I. Love. MillCreek Biotin Conditioner. 

#thatisall


----------



## gabulldawg

Looking forward to my touch up.  Planning on doing it next week! Got a lot of new growth. I hope that I retained it all!


----------



## NappyNelle

I really hope I reach my hair goals this year. I've been on a HHJ since 2003, and I just started getting serious about my retention last summer. SMH


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Well I was going to wash my hair tonight. But there's been some unexpected craziness at my house so I think I'm going to sleep and do it when everybody leaves in the morning.  If I'm late to my appointment so be it.  My stylist expects me to be late anyway.


----------



## NJoy

Getting back on DE.  Forgot I even had it.


----------



## Nix08

So when I first joined this site I was like "What is the point of these challenges...they make no sense"  Almost 2 years later why am I actively posting in most of the challenges


----------



## msbettyboop

I wore a wig for the past few months and when I grew tired of it, I started wearing my own natural hair. It’s in a bun all the time cos I have no idea how to style it but nevertheless it’s my hair and I’ll do with it as I please. The Indians in my office keep suggesting I try keratin or I go back to that straight hair. I told the one that suggested keratin I don’t put chemicals in my hair. The one that suggested the straight hair today said she likes that one better. She made it sound like she was joking but it was kind of backhanded. I was irritated and told her this is my hair and I like it just fine. I’m really quite annoyed. Why would anyone be this invested in anyone else’s hair? I get the feeling they’ve been gossiping about it behind my back too….???


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

DC-ing my hair right now.  My hair obviously reverts when I wash it but I notice it reverts even more while I DC.erplexed


----------



## kandake

Soooo I got heat damage when I straightened my hair last week.  It's about four 1/2 inch sections that look like I have a few inches of new growth with bone straight ends.  

I always do twistout and braidouts so it doesn't really matter.  But I have been curling the ends with perm rods to help camouflage the straight pieces.  It doesn't look bad and my hair is breaking so I'm not trippin'


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Just bought my first tub of shea butter, as well as some Oyin Handmade products.

I relocated in April, and my hair care is seriously been lacking and its showing in my hair. But I am getting kinky twists done on Saturday, so I'll get back on my regi


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I think I am at that akward stage I have read so much about.  I am so ready for my hair to be big, long, and fancy.

I have learned that anything worth having is never easy this year soooo cheers to my future hair.


----------



## Philippians413

I made a $30 bet with my mother that I could leave my hair in a PS for one week. Sounds easy right? Well it's NOT! I have a serious case of hand in hair syndrome which causes me to take my hair out and play with it throughout the day. I've never left a style in longer than a day and when I say day I don't even mean a full 24 hours. Now I also have a serious case of PJism so I'm thinking about what I could buy if I win...sigh.


----------



## youwillrise

uhh...so, i have been trying products for yeaaaarrrs...99% of which my hair hated and didnt want any part of

but now, it seems like my hair is LOVING almost every new product i try.  

not that it's a bad thing...it's just odd.


----------



## NappyNelle

I'm sitting under a dryer for the first time in over 8 years. I am shocked. This is kind of cool. 

I airdried my braids for a bit, moisturized on damp hair, and now I have pins in the braids to add some weight for hang. I'm using the 'low' heat setting, but maybe I should use 'cool' since that would be more analogous to my usual airdrying... yes, let me switch to cool right now. I hope my hair likes this.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Rocky91 said:


> interesting how i'm not yet completely bored with these yarn twists...might wear them all summer. maybe.



I'm looking to get yarn braids soon.  I've only seen them on YouTube though and never in person.  I've seen demos and considered trying it myself, but maybe I should go with a pro first time.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I have never worked anywhere were I wore my real hair. I have been very happy wearing my buns this week. I will try my hand at roller setting this weekend and hope for the best. I don't want heat damage to my newly relaxed tresses. I love this sleek look of my hair. I have been really liking how I look and such. This could be the start of my real hhj.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I have missed the feeling of my hair brushing my shoulders SO MUCH!!  Welcome back hair!!  Now, onwards to HL!!


----------



## septemberbaby

Finished my twists, hope they last until next week's wash day.


----------



## itismehmmkay

So I just put a ruler up to my nape ...here at work 

And if I do get 3/4 inches a month w/ this Sulfur challenge, then in 12mths and 9 inches I'll be APL by this time next year.  

I'm just saying.  That aint bad.  And even with just 6 inches, so no accerated growth but good retention, I'll still be below SL.  I really need to focus and go get it!


----------



## itismehmmkay

^^^I'm just envisioning how bomb that rollerset will be!


----------



## itismehmmkay

I need to do a monthly countdown of how I did NOT cut my hair.


----------



## naturalagain2

I'm ready for my senegalese twist tomorrow!!! I need a break!


----------



## Darenia

DD#1 told me she almost hit some girl at school for touching her hair. She has a twa and I guess the girl was curious about it. The young lady did tell her she liked her hair, but DD didn't know the girl.


----------



## itismehmmkay

You know when the rollers are kinda small and you got that flipped curl thing?  I got a some of that going on but I'm lovin it.


----------



## winona

Hubby is on a motorcycle club event ALL weekend  Now I can finally have some uninterrupted HAIR-TIME 

Sitting under the dryer for my curl former set.  I will be doing a water wave crochet braids before he gets back.


----------



## NikkiQ

I really need to learn how to cornrow/french braid. I think that and wash n gos will be my go to styles while on the island.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Kcnt you are the culprit! I thought it was kccc that didn't play nice with others! I don't know why I even used you Kcnt. You wrecked my style got me looking crazy. All flakey and white. I am done. Don't call and come pick up your clothes.


----------



## Embyra

I have left my hair forever nearly 2 months but im getting in the shower now i know im going to be doing my hair all night


----------



## fatimablush

i am going to roller set this week end. i will be using aussie moist as my leave in and using the sheamoisture curl and style milk on top and sit under the dryer.  i saw someone on youtube use those same items.


----------



## mochalocks

I found a better stylist that can do my hair.  I went to her yesterday so she could do a Wash and set... She Can style, and do a banging blow out on my hair..  But, I'm scared to make her relax my hair the next time I'm due for one.erplexed


----------



## choctaw

I walked past Giovanni Route 66 conditioner ... its good but Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture conditioner is very good for the same price.


----------



## Evolving78

roller setting my hair tonight.  i don't feel like it, but i have to.  i will be trying a new but old dc as well.  i hope this dc works out nice.  then i know i can use two different kinds.  why do i keep wanting to try new stuff when i find something that seems to work?


----------



## shasha8685

This bun challenge for my blog is really forcing me to find different kinds of buns.

I have no problem with that though. It's making bunning fun...


----------



## Embyra

Finally my hair is washed and conditioned im combing it now the amount of shed hair lawd


----------



## Evolving78

i am not feeling this Silk Elements conditioner.  my hair was starting to turn on me!! i had to wash that crap out with the quickness!  i am waiting for my bathroom mirror to defog so i can roller set my hair.


----------



## Lurkee

Oh Em Gee!!! I had the best wash day today 


It took only 2 hours to do all of these:

Wash with ORS Aloe
DC for 35 mins with ORS Replenishing pack with salt added (Kiya Fizzle style :notworthy )
Mohawk rollerset, dry and flat iron roots
 
ETA: AND I am 11 weeks post. Woot!


----------



## Embyra

I left a good amount of the Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme in last night and  wrapped my hair in cling-film

this morning i heavily spritzed my hair with rose water and put the cling-film back on 

tommo i will get under the shower and lightly wet my hair and apply keracare naturals defining custard 

Its so nice to see my hair out again


----------



## daviine

I haven't been keeping track of the conditioners I've tried, and now I can't remember what I liked.


----------



## melissa-bee

I can't believe for all that time I didn't realise that henna was trying to snatch me bald.


----------



## Embyra

melissa-bee said:


> I can't believe for all that time I didn't realise that henna was trying to snatch me bald.



Henna scares me as i heard its drying glad you found out now


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Gonna throw some Amla & Fenugreek tea in my spray bottle mix with some glycerine, and see how that turns out.  I'm betting it will turn out Awesome!


----------



## melissa-bee

Embyra said:


> Henna scares me as i heard its drying glad you found out now



Well it can be drying but I always put a deep conditioner in after. 
It was a bit of a pain to handle after I had just rinsed it out and before I put the conditioner in. So it was probably to much manipulation as well. I'm glad it's out of my life :crazy:


----------



## Darenia

Umm... When did my Wal-Mart start carrying Taliha Waajid, Twisted sister, and Shea Moisture products?


----------



## Renewed1

FINALLY!! I went tex-laxed and my hair is BEHAVING!!! No poofiness, waaaaaayyyyy less frizz, and more importantly,,

 I can do a true wash and go!! 

I'm so happy.


----------



## youwillrise

Darenia said:


> Umm... When did my Wal-Mart start carrying Taliha Waajid, Twisted sister, and Shea Moisture products?





well, i dunno about the other products you mentioned...but shea moisture is pretty much every freakin where now. haha


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I'm kinda ticked off right now...I asked my mom to come over and braid my hair...it turned into me putting a perm on her head and rolling her hair...she is so impatient and doesn't understand the wash and deep conditioning I have to do...she wants to leave as soon as her hair is done.. I told her go head because she getting on my nerves


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Love being relaxed. Wish I had done it sooner. I'm going to try my hand at roller set. I was thinking if I should get the Redken Smooth Down product.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Not sure how I feel about the prepoo I did with cantu. I added it to my hair after I put glovers on my scalp. Eh. My hair didn't feel as lightweight when I was rollersetting it. But this morning if feels a lil creamy. Now it probably is something I can use in the future if I plan on washing less frequently. It has a feeling of maybe more weight to my hair.


----------



## Embyra

Im definetly getting the 7lb tub of the organicals DC end of the month 

Mixed with a ton of coconut conditioner the keracare Cleansing Cream turned out better than expected last time i used it....


----------



## HanaKuroi

About to do my 5th henna treatment in about a month's time. It has made my hair so much stronger. I can handle my hair wet. My Teen DD is on her 3rd. I wish I had done it sooner. I mixed a double batch of baq jamila and a double of Rajasthani twilight. I have never done Jamila and I am nervous only used the RT. Next  time I will use red raj.


----------



## Philippians413

MarriageMaterial said:


> FINALLY!! I went tex-laxed and my hair is BEHAVING!!! No poofiness, waaaaaayyyyy less frizz, and more importantly,,
> 
> I can do a true wash and go!!
> 
> I'm so happy.


 
Don't tempt me...


----------



## Philippians413

So this is day 3 of 7 of my PS bet. I want to take my hair out SO bad and co-wash... even though I don't need to.


----------



## BrandNew

These are my last days with loose natural hair... I'm so nervous and excited. Nervous that I won't like it as much as I think I will and excited to just do something new.


----------



## Philippians413

Why am I making a mental list for Black Friday already? SMH


----------



## Aireen

Back at APL/BSB-ish, I am unsure of the length I love this cut. My hair feels thick and durable. I'm overjoyed and grateful for this haircut and journey. I snipped off a ton of hair this year, 3-4 inches in February and another 3-4 inches during my last relaxer. It's a weird feeling; I stroke my hair and then it just halts, I can recognize my hair was much longer previously. Regardless, I know it'll grow back quickly, I've gotten to WL before, I'll get there again. My hair care journey hasn't been hard at all, a few hurdles but nothing tremendously difficult. Again, I have to be grateful. I've learned so much! Here are some of the lessons:

- Conditioning is fundamental for my hair; anytime my hair feels like crap, conditioner gets it back on track
- My hair loves tons protein but too much can cause setbacks (I know I've really, really overdone the use of protein before. Everything has its limits)
- Moroccan/Argan oil seems to be a treat for my hair, my hairdresser uses it and it makes my hair shiny and manageable. She's using a new product now too, it's a Shea Butter oil? It has the same effect if not better, I have to get the deets on that next time I go.
- Keeping my edges relaxed preserves them from breakage
- Good trims after every relaxer are essential since I blow-dry with high heat
- Doing too much leaves lackluster or undesirable results.

I think I've got all of them down. I'm currently eager to wash my hair, it's about time since it's getting that slightly dry, definitely oily, filmy feeling with dandruff. I've used protein for the last two washes, MillCreek Botanicals Keratin Conditioner which has a nice coconut scent and leaves hair strong.  Hydrolyzed Keratin is the second ingredient so it feels like using it for the third time in a row would be too much. Thanks, Nix08 for telling me about this, I adore this conditioner, it feels so much like a treatment and is a definite staple. I guess I have to use something moisture-based this time but I have no idea what to use, sometimes having a lot of products is convenient while other times it is overwhelming. I should probably make a note of what I plan to re-purchase and what should just be used up.

I hope everyone else is having as much fun on their journey as I am. I think a lot of people act too seriously when it comes to their hair, doing too many things as if it were a job. For me, this is entertainment and a hobby so I hope it is for you too, unless you're happy working really hard then do you LOL.  Happy hair growing!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm so happy to actually enjoy my hair. I felt for me personally my naturally I was so not happy but felt helpless. I just went through my hair product stash and found a product that a lady at work was saying was a good setting lotion for when I do a roller set. Now I need to do some research for a good heat protectant as I feel my 2 products I have probable aren't up to par and I don't want any heat damage. I have never lived up in my bonnet so much and feel weird when I don't have it on...don't want damage lol. I hope by my b-day to have some inches of growth..yay for hair it will be my new self improvement project.


----------



## SuchaLady

I really don't like my hair much these days.


----------



## Nix08

Aireen where the heck are the pics????????


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> Aireen where the heck are the pics????????



LOL, June! I promise!


----------



## Nix08

That's just wicked....but I'll wait patiently Aireen


----------



## toinette

I got my hair blowdried and flat ironed last Wednesday. I washed it yesterday (9 days later) and I have heat damage. Never going back to that place again. I'll stick to the Dominicans and just get my rollerset like I had initially planned to do. i guess that ends the debate I've been having with myself whether or not to texlax my hair


----------



## OhmyKimB

Does anyone what has the stimulant effects of rosemary or peppermint oil w/o the smell

Sent from my Mom's iPad using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma

I don't understand what I am doing wrong. I have tried the Bask YAM three times, three different ways, the first time after a clarifying wash and it is just meh for me. I want the WOW experience


----------



## Embyra

In bed wondering if I should use the last of my curly whip up 
it was such a fail last time and I have a party to go to but I really want to get rid of the bottle.....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

The time has come.



TRIM TIME!!!!  


Haven't had one since Nov/Dec? I can't wait. Snip, Snip on the 1st.


----------



## Embyra

Used the curly whip with the organicals dc as a leave in what a difference!!! 

first time i used this my hair looked like i was dragged through a bush and was DRY DRY DRY

I also added castor oil to it so i know that made a big difference to overall moisture of my hair wouldnt buy it again though it was on sale ...


----------



## halee_J

I should have picked up that big bottle of AVJ for 6 bucks yesterday...Next time.


----------



## melissa-bee

I had a lot of breakage when washing tonight :crazy:
I want to blame the yogurt I deep conditioned with last week. I am discouraged.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

In my Buffy aka the epitome of ue voice...I love my hair, I feel so luxurious mixing my Joico conditioner with some Hemp seed oil whilst setting under the dryer...I am just marvelous lol.

I will blame MaiTai for me buying a mixing bowl from Sally's. I wanted to be cute while mixing conditioners and threw my old plastic container from whole foods away for mixing..and the it was only a dollar since it was on clearance #winning.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I want to straighten my hair but I'm scared that I won't do it right and then I'll have to wait 6 months to try it again.


----------



## Embyra

I dont know whats going on with my hair right now i used 2 products my hair HATED before and now my hair loves them both after i tweaked them a lil

After i diffused my hair my hair felt soo damn soft with the curlywhip everyone was complimenting me and the volume was back so weirderplexed


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

No more heat for me. I don't see the point. My flatironing method must be horrid bc my hair doesn't have that thing I see some ladies here have. I will be doing a flexi rod set or twist out next week. This week will be continued buns.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Woe is me. I hate waiting on my hair to grow. I need length like now!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I learned to cross wrap tonight. That was easier compared to wrapping my head the other way. I know a solid wrap will make or break a style.Now one day I will learn to pin curl and have a bit of body..


----------



## rayellejd14

This may sound weird but…

Has anyone swallowed their hair that was attached to their head? This happens to me when I don’t put my hair up and I eat something like BBQ chicken. The worst thing ever


----------



## Arian

Natural hair products are not for me...my hair needs more.  *sigh*  The only natural products that have worked are Qhemets AOHC and AO GPB.  Other than that, nothing.  Maybe I'm doing something wrong.  Perhaps natural products don't need heat for activation...I notice that AO conditioners work best for me with my own body heat, otherwise, they dry out my hair.  So maybe commercial conditioners with heat, natural conditioners without (to DC).  Hmmmm...


----------



## Embyra

rayellejd14 said:


> This may sound weird but…
> 
> Has anyone swallowed their hair that was attached to their head? This happens to me when I don’t put my hair up and I eat something like BBQ chicken. The worst thing ever





ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Embyra

Day 2 on curly whip the organicals dc is a really nice leave in this gel is not moisturizing enough on its own

my hair is frizzy somewhat but has a very natural hold similar to me of a conditioner styling only day


----------



## Ogoma

Embyra said:


> Day 2 on curly whip the organicals dc is a really nice leave in this gel is not moisturizing enough on its own
> 
> my hair is frizzy somewhat but has a very natural hold similar to me of a conditioner styling only day



Seems similar to the Curl Keeper: lovely first day hair, but is not as moisturized on the 2nd day.


----------



## Embyra

Ogoma said:


> Seems similar to the Curl Keeper: lovely first day hair, but is not as moisturized on the 2nd day.



I was going to try that but didnt get what it was really for lool


without me adding castor oil AND the organicals dc curlywhip is def not enough moisture (mine is the old formula though dont know what the new one is like) my hair LOVES oils and laughs at these super light products


----------



## rayellejd14

Embyra said:


> ewwwwwwwwwww



yeah i know…but on the bright side, at least it’s a side effect of growing hair


----------



## NappyNelle

GoddessMaker said:


> Love being relaxed. Wish I had done it sooner. I'm going to try my hand at roller set. I was thinking if I should get the *Redken Smooth Down* product.





GoddessMaker said:


> I learned to cross wrap tonight. That was easier compared to wrapping my head the other way. I know a solid wrap will make or break a style.Now one day I will learn to pin curl and have a bit of body..



GoddessMaker Yay! If you get it, please tell me all about it. I'm supposed to straighten in June and I need 'real person' reviews. How did you do your cross wrap? Did your hair still have body the next day, or did you end up bunning?

I'm glad you are enjoying your 'new' hair. 

IDareT'sHair Thank you so much again. My mom and stepfather love the Sprout and Jar of Joe for their thinning areas, and my brother is maintaining his mohawk with Happy Hempy and the Coconut Yuzu. Even though I didn't want to share, , I'm glad I did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NappyNelle

No worries Ms. Lady.  When you said you were in between jobs, it touched me, cause I know what that's like.

I believe in Paying it Forward.  Glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

NappyNelle I will do. I say a youtube video on cross wrapping and it seemed easy. I still bunned bc my hair had no curl but my bun was easy and sleek. I think I like bunning a bit too much.


----------



## ChasingBliss

I've been thinking about locs for a minute now. I'm about 90% sure I want to do it. 

Truthfully, I've been heavily influenced by fh...he is making it so appealing. And I love the way his looks. *sigh*  I'll have a full decision by July.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I need to own about 20 bottles of conditioner At all times!

I go thru a bottle in a week almost! I wish some of these companies....like Tresemme, Suave, V05 and other cheapie brands would get with the program and come in liter sizes!!! I would buy it! I'd buy it all!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

rayellejd14 said:


> This may sound weird but…
> 
> Has anyone swallowed their hair that was attached to their head? This happens to me when I don’t put my hair up and I eat something like BBQ chicken. The worst thing ever



I am so sorry............



But THAT was funny! I'm sorry i see things in my mind all the time as a cartoon and i had to laugh at this. I'm sorry that happened to you tho


----------



## spellinto

Gave my hair a nice trim this evening.  I always wait until my ends look atrocious before I trim.  However, I find that trimming while my favorite tv show is on eases my mind because I'm associating the trim with the feeling of enjoyment from the television.  My ends feel softer and less tangled now, I can't believed I waited this long.  
I have to stop doing this to myself! 

Got a touch up a few days ago.  Not sure if I reached WL or I'm almost close...I'll have to take a picture soon to figure out for sure!


----------



## choctaw

SmilingElephant said:


> I need to own about 20 bottles of conditioner At all times!
> 
> I go thru a bottle in a week almost! I wish some of these companies....like Tresemme, *Suave*, V05 and other cheapie brands would get with the program and come in liter sizes!!! I would buy it! I'd buy it all!!




SmilingElephant,

You can get liter bottles of Suave at Target for less than $3.


----------



## SmilingElephant

choctaw said:


> SmilingElephant,
> 
> You can get liter bottles of Suave at Target for less than $3.



Suave Naturals? With the pump? I know the other Suave lines do but i don't like too many cones


----------



## soonergirl

I have an addiction to Hair oils... I'm now hooked on mustard oil, bhringraj oil, and brahmi.. My scalp is always greasy... Somebody help...... Lol


----------



## PretteePlease

Every time I think of what she did to my hair I want to become violent. 

Please do not quote in case I act on my thoughts


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I never would have thought in a million years I could be happy with my hair and my length. It's not baby toe length but it's long as it has ever been. I am comfy to wear my hair to work without feeling as though I need a weave or something. All I want is a healthy head of hair it will come.


----------



## BrandNew

GoddessMaker did you relax?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Ordered a sample of the Jessicurl deep conditioner.  I am going through the process of finding products I love.


----------



## choctaw

used joico k-pak conditioner as pre-poo and left it in most of the day. rinsed it out, shampooed and conditioned, braided hair to dry. joico is a good pre-poo for me


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

BrandNew yes mama I'm relaxed..I love it..


----------



## NJoy

I'm finally back to my lazy pre-lhcf hairstyle, a frenchbraid (because I can't cornrow my own hair) on each side of my hair.  At least I know that my hair grows in this style.  My problem is that I'd always get the urge to cut in the Spring.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Somedays I want to texlax my hair to have the best of both worlds. I love my natural hair, i'm just bored with it.


----------



## sunnieb

Another salon closed in my neighborhood.  Very interesting.

I heard through the grapevine that my old stylist is telling folk that I went natural to explain why I don't go to her anymore.  Also very interesting.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KimPossibli

Its definitely time for me to wash my scalp and these braids in my hair. Its been 2 weeks. .. :/ 

I wish my scalp could handle going a little longer but 2 weeks is really pushing it and 1 week is ideal.


----------



## itismehmmkay

wish my hair didn't look so boring though.  Gotta figure something out.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I am in LOVE now with Tresemme Naturals! I use it by itself for a CO wng It even smells better to me now...it used to smell like grass I think its going to be a staple now I want to try the matching shampoo too!


----------



## gabulldawg

I tried some argan oil blend from my local bss and it's made my hair feel really soft!


----------



## auparavant

I don't comprehend the glue-on microbraids at all.


----------



## jessicarabbit

I hope this 30 day Raw Juice/Smoothie fast challenge Im in encourages faster hair growth


----------



## Embyra

another hairband snapping/breaking off and whipping me in my face


----------



## alove15

Ugh I hate kinky curly curling custard. I tried to use it again today over my oyin hair dew instead of kckt. It made my hair a hot tangly mess. I had to hop back in the shower and cowash it out immediately. Never again. I have more than learned my lesson.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I think..I *THINK* I may have found my HG leave in and moisturizer.  I don't wanna jinx it, but I've been using it for about a week and my hair hasn't been this happy in literally a year.  The smell, the slip, the straight up moisture... I've used it as my leave in for a curlformer set, for a twist out, used it as my main styler for a wash n go (w/ some IC on top) and marvelous, soft, beautiful results. I'm gonna clarify my hair this weekend and start the cycle again next week to see if I get the same consistent results. If so, I'm going twelve bottles.  

Annnnnd I can't remember the name of it.  I've been trying for an hour and can't remember. It's the new line sold @ Walgreens & Target that everyone thought was replacing Shea Moisture.  It's in similar packaging.  *sigh* I'll keep googling....


----------



## KimPossibli

Happy I washed my hair last night. Clean hair makes me feel like a new woman


----------



## itismehmmkay

auparavant said:


> I don't comprehend the glue-on microbraids at all.



auparavant lolol where at?


----------



## chevere62

I am preparing to straighten my hair tomorrow morning and I am so excited! I woke up this morning and deep conditioned my hair with the very last bit of deep conditioner that I left myself (I am moving out Sunday and have already packed). After I rinsed everything out is when the fun began.

My hair has shocked me in several ways so far. First of all my hair is ridiculously soft. When I put my hair into my banded ponytails I realized that I didn't need to make 15 all over my head. I only needed 5 this time. Also, every single one of my banded ponytails are sitting comfortably at apl. This has never happened. Just based on these two things I know my hair has gotten longer. Yay!! Tomorrow morning cannot come fast enough.


----------



## auparavant

itismehmmkay said:


> @auparavant lolol where at?


 

Quickweave...how did I get there?  The far, dark side of Youtube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63di0qi7DIA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW7H_m_Irbg&feature=related


----------



## SmilingElephant

Yesterday i discovered that i can detangle my hair in just 2 sections and finger detangle. I think i'll stick with this method on my co-wash days and then on my shampoo days, detangle thoroughly in 4 sections with my widetooth comb and my denman I need to reduce my time in the shower


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I have officially decided to stay out of salons. I'm tired of shelling out money for botched hair jobs. With the exception of one girl, the last 5-8 people I've gone to were awful.


----------



## NJoy

Soooo, maybe it't time to flat iron.  I'm really not feeing my hair today.  Ok, I LOVE my hair but, I'm bored to tears with my styling choices. I need some motivation to keep from going back to nice, easy, relaxed hair.  I'm sitting around 57 wks post and thinking to myself, "I don't think my hair is gonna do the curly/wavy thing.  Now what?"

Disclaimer:  I have a screaming sinus headache today.  I'm not happy with much of anything right now.


----------



## Nix08

Seems to be a real sisterhood that I hadn't really seen since I started on this site...so nice


----------



## itismehmmkay

Gone put a lil spin to my rollerset and see if I can get a better style   Wanna try tonight but may way until the weekend


----------



## JJamiah

So MY WEN is on it's way. I am ubber excited. COme to momma Mango Coconut!


----------



## MsDee14

NJoy said:


> Soooo, maybe it't time to flat iron. I'm really not feeing my hair today. Ok, I LOVE my hair but, I'm bored to tears with my styling choices. I need some motivation to keep from going back to nice, easy, relaxed hair. I'm sitting around 57 wks post and thinking to myself, "I don't think my hair is gonna do the curly/wavy thing. *Now what*?"
> 
> Disclaimer: I have a screaming sinus headache today. I'm not happy with much of anything right now.


 
Rock a twist-out and I'm sure you will obtain that curly/wavy thing. 

If you flat-iron, please post pics...would love to see!


----------



## Angela4769

I'm just thinking about all the stylists that I spent years with who really believed that they were "into healthy hair". What a joke!


----------



## Meritamen

Yay, my wigs are here. Time to give my hair a much needed break. For some reason my hair has been feeling much drier, I will try mid-week cow ashes to see if that helps.



Angela4769 said:


> I'm just thinking about all the stylists that I spent years with who really believed that they were "into healthy hair". What a joke!


+1. I cringe at the thought of what some stylist would do to my hair but at the time I didn't know any better.


----------



## IMFOCSD

So far so good....baggying w/ors replenishing conditoner on my ends nightly=soft hair


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

So thirsty to use my Hothead for the first time!!  I have the DC, and my Ayurvedic herbs all ready to go....c'mon Hothead!


----------



## NJoy

MsDee14 said:


> Rock a twist-out and I'm sure you will obtain that curly/wavy thing.
> 
> If you flat-iron, please post pics...would love to see!


 
MsDee14

Girl, I'm just talking.  I'm WAY too lazy to flat iron in the middle of the week.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I'm having the hardest time styling my yaki weave


----------



## PinkPeony

Right now I want to hide my hair till I hit my next milestone... Scratch it,till I'm past Bsl


----------



## NappyNelle

I really hope my next flat iron job comes out sleek like the pros on here. I'm such a novice when it comes to straight styles!


----------



## IMFOCSD

Sigh...sometimes I cant wait till my layers grow out because it makes my ends look thin...other times I love my layers....I was twisting my ponytail and next thing I know.....SNIP...I clipped about half an inch off my ponytail...I couldnt fight it smh....I wonder if I will be able to see a difference the next time I flat iron


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Hubby was just all in my hair while we were canoodling.  Usually he's focused on my other attributes, but tonight he was all about how thick my hair is, and was burying his face and hands in it.  

Just wait till I get to TBL..


----------



## Charlie555

Don't you love that moment when you hug someone and you are wearing a 1/2 wig and you can feel a slight tug on the back of your wig as a result of the hug.  All you can think is "hope to God I remembered my bobby pins this morning!!!!" Then you break away from the hug to fake run your hands over the top of your hair but you are really checking to make sure its still on..... LOL


----------



## msbettyboop

So happy I finally figured out a way to stretch my hair without any heat. I really hated blow drying but I did it because I didn't know how to handle my hair. Now I'm learning day by day, week by week.


----------



## abcd09

Nothing like a good DC to relax you and make you feel oh so nice!


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=333081]MrsJaiDiva[/USER] said:
			
		

> Hubby was just all in my hair while we were canoodling.  Usually he's focused on my other attributes, but tonight he was all about how thick my hair is, and was burying his face and hands in it.
> 
> Just wait till I get to TBL..



Oh, the possibilities. 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## jbwphoto1

msbettyboop said:


> So happy I finally figured out a way to stretch my hair without any heat. I really hated blow drying but I did it because I didn't know how to handle my hair. Now I'm learning day by day, week by week.



Could we please have details or photos?


----------



## MsDee14

My edges won't lie down no matter what I try(scarf, Ecostyler, Shea-butter, water). So..I'm just letting them be. 
It comes with the territory of being 6+ months post.


----------



## itismehmmkay

So the leave-in + setting lotion still came out soft.  An alternative I'll use instead of NTM if I plan to use heat over the hair for an event or going out or something.  I still like the ease of using NTM daily and knowing that it won't break my hair.  I may use end papers on the back of my hair.


----------



## itismehmmkay

and i think imma stop talkin to non-lhcf'ers about hair  I can't.


----------



## auparavant

Finally done with relaxers.  Too strong, caused a of damage to my hair.  All I wanted was texturizing in the first place.  So, back to Keratin, but the newer ones.  NuNaat is good and KeraCare looks good, too, but ION has a 12 oz. bottle of the smoothing treatment...that's cost savings with multiple applications.  I've got all the shampoo I need from a previous product, plus NuNaat keratin conditioners and leave-ins are cheap and at Walgreens.  Even Suave has a Keratin line now.  Going to get the Ion today.


----------



## SmilingElephant

itismehmmkay said:


> and i think imma stop talkin to non-lhcf'ers about hair  I can't.



 tell me about it!! But then...you get these urges to really want to help them out! Just looking at that....on their head...you can't even name it!

Lawd...i'm turrible!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I think i am back to being a co-washing addict. I co-washed last nite and i'm bout to do it again.

Sweet almond oil is the bizzzzzznizzzzz My hair felt like a bucket of butter last nite and it still does!


----------



## itismehmmkay

SmilingElephant said:


> tell me about it!! But then...you get these urges to really want to help them out! Just looking at that....on their head...you can't even name it!
> 
> Lawd...i'm turrible!



SmilingElephant Right and all the extra explaining.  Naw.  Anytime I need to share a style or technique I wanna try out I'll just come here.  Plus since my hair is short ppl are probably like wtf are u doing and talking about.  So Imma chill and just wait til I make some more progress in my journey and folks be like...well, I guess still like "wtf are you doing" lol but in a different way


----------



## Ogoma

The smell of these Aubrey Organics conditioners can knock a person down. I was in the elevator with about 6 other people and the only smell wafting through was the GBP. I love these conditioners, but I can't take strong smells after a while.


----------



## itismehmmkay

It's gone be so sick if I can get my hair to be in a shape and style even w/ daily washing.  The back and front curl beautifully.  It's the sides and finding how to really make it look like something after I've air-dried it overnight   Since my edges are tryna do something though I think I have a look a I can get away with.  I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## itismehmmkay

btw I have always been in love w/ this style...can't wait til I can do it.  I'm thinking maybe in a couple of months


----------



## itismehmmkay

And I love Chrissy's hair.  






I'm actually tryna get to wear I can wear my hair shaped like that w/o a headband.  I just have to figure out what to do w/ my sides :scratchch I'm thinking if I lay more of the hair in the front down after I rollerset (so leave a bit more of my edges out).  Then in the morning I can just tie the sides down a bit more w/ a scarf.  And then the front, the very first row I can't use a roller cap.  Eh....I'll see.  I've done it before way back before my edges and bone straight setbacks but I think I still had to put some heat on the front to smooth it out a bit.  Okay.  end ramble.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Diamonds on my neck...da-diamonds on my grill:


----------



## JerriBlank

tapioca_pudding, nubian heritage?


----------



## lamaria211

I also love Nubian Heritage products I have both treatment masques the EVOO Moringo line and the Indian Hemp & Tamanu one, I also have a custard and the hair butter they smell heavenly


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Earlier today I was feeling a little bummed that I hadn't taken many pictures during my two year transition. At this point I had about 50, (for comparison I take about 500-600 pictures a year for memories) so I decided to finally organize my Picasa in the hopes of finding a handful of misplaced pictures. 

In the end I found that I actually have about 300 pictures 

*continues to plan BC thread*


----------



## msbettyboop

jbwphoto1 said:


> Could we please have details or photos?



@jbwphoto1, sure. I washed and DCd with a mix I mentioned earlier on in this thread then when most of the water was soaked up into the towel, I sectioned my hair. Before I twisted each section, I added on coconut oil, then shea butter/crisco (shea butter on half, crisco on half just to see which one worked better. Crisco worked better). 

After I finished twisting, I took three of the twists and twisted it into each other then banded the section. When my hair was dry the next day and I took out the bands and untwisted, I had completely stretched out hair with no SSKs. I wore it in a bun most of the week and everynight, I rewet slightly, applied oil and crisco and put back into a bun. I put pictures up in this thread - http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16004307&postcount=4134.

I did a twist out with a small section in front with castor oil, grapeseed oil and crisco last night and I had great definition this morning. I'm going to do the same with my entire head of hair this weekend. I hope it'll come out just as great. I'll come back with pictures if it does! 

Sorry if my story was too long!


----------



## msbettyboop

The Indians in my office recommend straight hair because it seems that's the definition of beautiful hair to them. Today, a Chinese colleague with stick straight hair kept staring at my little twist out in front and finally asked me if I did it with a crimping machine. I told her how I did it and she was like  "Only oil and water! I wish I could do that with my hair. You're so lucky." Interesting perspectives!


----------



## gabulldawg

I think I'm going to get my hands on some organix moroccan curling perfection defining cream for my wash n gos.  Now I have to see where I can find it (besides online). Anyone know??


----------



## Nix08

Ogoma said:


> *The smell of these Aubrey Organics conditioners can knock a person down.* I was in the elevator with about 6 other people and the only smell wafting through was the GBP. I love these conditioners, but I can't take strong smells after a while.


 
Ogoma I feel the same way!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Thank god for my demand brush because combing my curly and kinky ends is a joke these days


----------



## nerdography

I'm not understanding the new found obsession with sock buns, http://emilymmeyers.blogspot.com/2012/05/hair-tutorial-textured-sock-bun.html. I did these all the time when I was in middle school, 16 years ago. People are acting like it's brand new.


----------



## NJoy

Had to have my blood rechecked. Doctor says my vitamin D level is crazy low.  Says this may be why I've been so fatigued lately.  So now I wait for verification and a prescription for high dose vitamin D.  Off to find that thread on low vitamin D levels.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My hair needs to be cowashed but I can't be bothered. I'm scared what my hair will look like cowashed as relaxed head.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

GoddessMaker Don't be scurred! Go ahead and CO wash your hair


----------



## sunnieb

Ms. Tiki said:


> @GoddessMaker Don't be scurred! Go ahead and CO wash your hair



Right!  I cowash every other day and Nix08 does it daily! 

Don't make me tag you in some threads......


----------



## gabulldawg

I knew it! Something told me my hair was longer than it looked.  Not sure what it was, but my hair has fallen a bit and i'm definitely at apl. Wonder what that was about? Will update avi tomorrow...


----------



## sunnieb

gabulldawg - congrats on making APL!


----------



## IMFOCSD

Sigh....i am becoming obsessive with my ends...they look so thin & see through to me...i show pix and people look @ me like im crazy smh....time to hide my,hair under a wig for a while...


----------



## justicefighter1913

I can't begin to tell y'all how long I've had hair anorexia....but I can finally see that my hair is growing! I refuse to do a length check though, I figure that's the only way I'll be able to continue with my recovery.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

justicefighter1913 said:


> I can't begin to tell y'all how long I've had hair anorexia....but I can finally see that my hair is growing! I refuse to do a length check though, I figure that's the only way I'll be able to continue with my recovery.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I don't think I'll get over my hairnorexia till I'm at least BSL....possibly MBL.  My hair always feels super thin to me, like I'm still bald from the postpartum shedding.


----------



## naturalagain2

I'm enjoying these senegalese twist!! It's been a week so far I've gotten so many compliments. I tried the African Pride braid spray I like it but its sticky, so I broke out my bottle and made my own spray what a difference! It soothed my scalp so well. I mix Water/DB Daily Leave In Pumpkin Spice/Aloe Vera Juice/Grapeseed Oil/Peppermint Oil/Tea Tree Oil. I made my own mix of oils for my scalp too Grapeseed Oil/ Tea Tree Oil/Peppermint Oil/Rosemary Oil. I put that on last night my scalp instantly felt so much better.


----------



## Nix08

GoddessMaker Yes I co wash daily Initially when I started I thought it wasn't for me but I came back to it a few times and got the hang of it now...I can't see me not cowashing on a regular basis..


----------



## newnyer

Don't know what to do with my hair.  Going out of town tonight & wanted to get a rollerset or twistout to last through the weekend but the weather is so crappy here I don't even know if it'll last to the airport.    I wanted to be all cute walking off the plane. Lol


----------



## Daeuiel

I need to cornrow this hair as flat as possible for a costume appearance tomorrow, becaue it needs to fit under a wig AND a cowl with no wiggle room whatsoever. But I have a date tonight and last time he was raving about how lovely my hair was (it was in a big puff :blush3: ). Sorry dude! I don't think I'll have time to braid it after the date, so I'm just going to have a nice hat on


----------



## spellinto

My cut's a bit uneven now, and my strands are a bit weighed down, but at least my split ends are gone, and that's what matters....right? o_o

I had to trim for the second time this week yesterday because my previous bun jacked up my ends ! I tried a looser method of bunning today.  I will take it down in a few hours to see how my ends respond.  I'm hoping I won't be faced with the dilemma of whether or not to trim again because of it!


----------



## IMFOCSD

Sigh..its just hair & it will grow back. Daily wigging here I come! This is the best ps for me anyway...zero manipulation.


----------



## HanaKuroi

NJoy said:
			
		

> Had to have my blood rechecked. Doctor says my vitamin D level is crazy low.  Says this may be why I've been so fatigued lately.  So now I wait for verification and a prescription for high dose vitamin D.  Off to find that thread on low vitamin D levels.



NJoy we take Carlson's vitamin d drops. We get very little sun in AK. We take 4000 a day and all you need is a teeny drop. No flavor. You can add it to juice or just drop it in your mouth. I have also used Liquid Sunshine brand.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003N88UA8/ref=mp_s_a_2?qid=1337968157&sr=8-2


----------



## NJoy

Bought a couple phonytails.  It's Spring.  Time to sling some hair.  Not mine but still Diva the same.   Getting back to baggy bunning beneath a phonytail...assuming I can get my own hair to cooperate.  I think I can. I think I can.


----------



## NJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> @NJoy we take Carlson's vitamin d drops. We get very little sun in AK. We take 4000 a day and all you need is a teeny drop. No flavor. You can add it to juice or just drop it in your mouth. I have also used Liquid Sunshine brand.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003N88UA8/ref=mp_s_a_2?qid=1337968157&sr=8-2


 
She mentioned the prescription will probably be for 50,000 IU for a period and then I can drop down to 4000 over the counter for regular maintenance. I'll definitely look for those liquid drops. Thanks.


----------



## .:Eden:.

I'm hoping it's the product combination and not the dew point that has my hair feeling sooo soft and moisturized.


----------



## LivingInPeace

.:Eden:. said:
			
		

> I'm hoping it's the product combination and not the dew point that has my hair feeling sooo soft and moisturized.



When the dew point is high my hair always feels soft and buttery.


----------



## NJoy

Called doctor's office.  Looks like my vitamin D levels are fine.   I just need to take 1000-2000 IU daily for maintenance.  Worried for nothing.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Lawd I hope this edge control work cause my edges need something!


----------



## .:Eden:.

AB200 said:
			
		

> When the dew point is high my hair always feels soft and buttery.



Ughh I know. I'm having dry hair issues do I was hoping it was the products but I know it's not. *sigh*


----------



## NJoy

Dying to hop in the shower.  I'm gonna do it!  I'm gonna!


----------



## melissa-bee

I love to massage my scalp at the end of a long day and first thing in the morning. I don't know how people can keep their scalps on lock down. I'd go nuts.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

My Mother messed up my braid out!!!   Never mind the fact that I'm 33, and can obviously do my own hair Thank You Very Much Mother....but as she was frizzing and poofing it up, she called herself "styling" it.  Really Mom?!  Really??


----------



## NJoy

NJoy said:


> Dying to hop in the shower. I'm gonna do it! I'm gonna!


 
I did it! I think I was just anxious to get back to my phonytails. I bought some new ones today and am excited about getting back to baggy bunning and slinging my phonytails around. :woohoo: And now, I'm fly from my head to my toenails and feeling nice! We're not leaving town til the morning morning so, it's a night on the town in Atlanta for me. 

Hubby!!! Lehhgo!!

Diva!!


----------



## Shelew

itismehmmkay said:
			
		

> Lawd I hope this edge control work cause my edges need something!



I was just looking at mine and they are rather puffy. Which one did you try?


----------



## IMFOCSD

So....I joined the wig challenge....I plan on keeping up w/this challenge unlike the many others I have joined...smh shame on me..


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

So dude was in the salon getting his hair tightened.  He was put under the dry with 50/11 metal hair clips holding his locks down.  

Why dude started to complain after 5 minutes of being under the dryer.  

We were laughing at him so hard.  

It hurts to be beautiful.


----------



## gabulldawg

I will be trying my wash n go early. Went swimming with dd so I'll have to wash my hair.  dh said he was enjoying the straight hair.   I'll have to straighten again before I get too much new growth.


----------



## gabulldawg

gabulldawg said:
			
		

> I will be trying my wash n go early. Went swimming with dd so I'll have to wash my hair.  dh said he was enjoying the straight hair.   I'll have to straighten again before I get too much new growth.



Omg I am in love with my wash n go!  Took a lot of trial and error, but I think I've found the product that works for my hair! I will plan to take pics sometime today. Got a busy day ahead of me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm glad I have been educated on hair bc I was thinking back to my coworker who wears  nice wrap but she is like you need to put more heat on your hair. I was like girl boo you may do that but I'm not going to do that. Her hair is thin on top to me but that may be from the hormones she was taking so I will give her a pass but I know better.

I need to wash and try my hand at roller setting. I'm going to watch a few yt videos on roller setting and try. If I fail at least I tried and can always bun.


----------



## thehappyserver

I don't know why I put on my bonnet every night, knowing that it will be on the floor by the time I wake up in the morning!


----------



## Kiowa

I give up..

Relaxer here I come...


----------



## mochalocks

No more wrapping my hair at night. Even though sleeping in curlers is annoying sometimes I'll stick to roller setting.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I wish I could have healthy relaxed hair but I already know what happens everytime I relax. Breakage.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Double post


----------



## KiWiStyle

thehappyserver said:
			
		

> I don't know why I put on my bonnet every night, knowing that it will be on the floor by the time I wake up in the morning!



I know right!  For some insane reason, here lately my silk scarf ends up on the floor too.  Thank goodness for my satin pillowcase.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wonder if The Betty Ford Center has any beds open since I have a bit of a problem..I am a conditioner pj..I need help..


----------



## Lissa0821

The new man in my life is not feeling my buns or ponytails.  He calls them snatch backs.  He made very clear he wants to see my hair so I will be coming up with new hair styles soon.


----------



## ToSelahWithLove

Background: Transitioning 3c/4a/4b, 10 months since relaxer. Been PSing in twists and weaves. I took my fh install out on Wednesday, detangled, then went to a salon for them to shampoo/protein treatment/moisturizing DC/blowdry ... and it was AMAZING.

I know there is a lot of distrust for stylists and I'm DEF very weary of stylists.. I'm just happy that THIS time I lucked up  Now I have someone I can go to inbetween installs... saving myself a LOT of time and stress from doing my hair myself. yassss


----------



## michaela

Yet again it has been awhile since posting....I've been super busy with college and just life in general hair has been doing its own thing but im super determined to use up all of these oils !


----------



## Embyra

Smh i went from HATING curlywhip and cussing it out on twitter and swearing never to buy it againffrant:....to adding some castor oil to it and thinking hmmmm me likely .....to seeing it on sale today and buying at again


It still stinks though and i have my fragrance oils on standby


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

GoddessMaker said:


> I wonder if The Betty Ford Center has any beds open since I have a bit of a problem..I am a conditioner pj..I need help..



Let me know if they have any more available beds...cause Lawd Kno's I have a BAD conditioner addiction.  And got 2 more deep conditioners in the amazon cart as we speak!!


----------



## Ogoma

I have no need to, but I want to co-wash my hair to try out a new conditioner.

Lawd help me!


----------



## choctaw

Ogoma said:


> I have no need to, but I want to co-wash my hair to try out a new conditioner.
> 
> Lawd help me!



Ogoma,







conditioner is good for you

co-wash

co-wash

co-wash


----------



## choctaw

I have been using my eco custard as conditioner/pre-poo before shampooing & conditioning water. One of the ladies noted that the pool water was running off my hair ... and my hair was soft and moisturized. I hope I recorded the ratio of eco styler gel, aloe vera gel and oils I used to make this concoction ...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Let me know if they have any more available beds...cause Lawd Kno's I have a BAD conditioner addiction.  And got 2 more deep conditioners in the amazon cart as we speak!!




You bad. I mean I went to the bss yesterday only to get this heat protectant right. Ok I went over looking at Mizani stuff but some chicks came over and I moved--I hate for people to be near me when I'm reading stuff. Then I got lost on one aisle and say Elasta QP Intense conditioner only 3 and some change,then found my what I came there for and then whilst minding my own biz I say the Mixed Chicks leave in sample and got one..

Then today I cleaned my stash and noticed the disproportion amount of conditioners in my stash vs poos. I'm sad. And I'm mentally preparing and praying that Ulta has a sale so I can get the full size bottles of Joico bc I must stretch my dollars not on baller status yet.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

GoddessMaker said:


> You bad. I mean I went to the bss yesterday only to get this heat protectant right. Ok I went over looking at Mizani stuff but some chicks came over and I moved--I hate for people to be near me when I'm reading stuff. Then I got lost on one aisle and say Elasta QP Intense conditioner only 3 and some change,then found my what I came there for and then whilst minding my own biz I say the Mixed Chicks leave in sample and got one..
> 
> Then today I cleaned my stash and noticed the disproportion amount of conditioners in my stash vs poos. I'm sad. And I'm mentally preparing and praying that Ulta has a sale so I can get the full size bottles of Joico bc I must stretch my dollars not on baller status yet.



I only have 2 used bottles of shampoo in my home....  I also have a closet, and bathroom full of conditioners.  Lol, and Still buying More conditioners!!    Conditioner is my drug, and anti-drug all in one.


----------



## Embyra

Work on tuesday so im detangling now then tuesday morning ill get up early and use the last bit of hair rules and diffuse my hair

Is it weird im planning out my hair routine?


----------



## Embyra

choctaw said:


> Ogoma,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conditioner is good for you
> 
> co-wash
> 
> co-wash
> 
> co-wash





SMH I looked into the vortex and now it wont let be go!!! release me!!!


----------



## mochalocks

I'd love to stretch my relaxer to 12 weeks, but I don't think I could last that long. erplexed


----------



## winona

I really like my crochet braids I get to massage my scalp without worrying about my cornrows looking fuzzy because no ever sees them.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

GoddessMaker

Re: Ulta having a sale on Joico.
For real please! I am almost out of my Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Trying the first sample in my quest for a staple DC, Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment.  Hoping it will be so great it will be the last. But knowing me I will try a few other things.  I got my eye on the Komaza Olive Mask and the Oyin sample pack.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Forever in Bloom I hope they do. I know at times they have sales on stuff but since I had been natural I never looked at it with much thought. Let's pray for June.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

GoddessMaker said:


> Forever in Bloom I hope they do. I know at times they have sales on stuff but since I had been natural I never looked at it with much thought. Let's pray for June.



I got the liter size of Joico Moisture Recovery from TJ Maxx, you should try them.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

I had been thinking for the longest time that I had been getting breakage. Today I decided to actually examine the hairs that came out. About 97% of them were actual short shed hairs. This makes sense now. I have been gaining and retaining length 

It's good to know that all my efforts have been working. I change products up quite often, but the steps I use each week stay the same.

1. pre-poo/scalp massage with oil then use heat cap to do a hot oil treatment
2. rinse
3. 'poo
4. conditioner
5. rinse
6. deep conditioner
7. steam
8. rinse w/ cold water
9. leave-in/moisturizer
10. finger detangle
11. twist
12. apply oil to seal


----------



## bosswitch

Well damn...time just flies by...I'm now officially 5 months post!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

this jessicurl is a winner!!! rinsed it out and put a little moroccan oil on my hair to seal, my hair dried extremely soft.  Buying the larger size this week


----------



## Darenia

I just had the revelation that my lower crown area has been so dry due to rubbing against my cars headrest. I remember someone saying they covered their headrest with a silk scarf. I think I'm gonna try that.


----------



## bettysmsboop

I was very unsure about cowashing erplexed. I have been cowashing for two weeks and think I NOW understand the hype. I hope that this works great for me. This may be the piece of the puzzle I have been missing. Who would have thought VO5 was my dear friend to my hair


----------



## IMFOCSD

So a last minute decision was made to spend the night at my friend's house and she is not a hair product person so I had to use baby lotion on my super dry strands...I must say it did a great job at adding moisture to my ends, I think i'm on to something..


----------



## Mische

Was at a family get together earlier and an older male cousin whispered to my mom, "is that all Mesha's hair?"  Naturally, I heard the word 'hair' and looked over to see them staring at me. He was like, "it's soo long." It's funny to me because I always wear my hair down, and it's been long by real life standards--APL--since childhood, so the question was kinda surprising. I guess it looked extra voluminous today with the combination of airdried curls + warm weather?


----------



## mochalocks

Omg. After looking at a few youtube tutorials on fIexi rods. I have to try them on my hair now.


----------



## jessicarabbit

just discovered my hair is fragile when wet. or maybe  i just need to do more protein.


----------



## jessicarabbit

IMFOCSD said:


> So a last minute decision was made to spend the night at my friend's house and she is not a hair product person so I had to use baby lotion on my super dry strands...I must say it did a great job at adding moisture to my ends, I think i'm on to something..


 
omg, really? baby lotion? erplexed im surprised it worked out for ya! lol


----------



## jessicarabbit

Darenia said:


> I just had the revelation that my lower crown area has been so dry due to rubbing against my cars headrest. I remember someone saying they covered their headrest with a silk scarf. I think I'm gonna try that.


 
Darenia great idea!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Will I be able to deep condition my hair overnight with colored hair or will my color be gone by tomorrow. Using Aubrey organics and I have lightened hair with semi permanent kiss color?


----------



## HanaKuroi

I keep thinking about my henna in the freezer. It is calling me. I want to put it on and wear it all day even though family is coming over.


----------



## msbettyboop

I desperately want to try Quidad Curl Quencher products but they are expensive plus shipping to where I am will cost a fortune. Not to mention I only just found what works and I need to stick to it. Begone Quidad from inside my head!!!

I also want curlformers but have no idea if it will work for me. Nearly $70 plus shipping to find out it's not right?????  I still want it though .


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Ugh I'll be glad when December comes so I can get a blunt cut. So tired of these layers! Hopefully I'll be pretty close to WL after the cut.


----------



## Embyra

Dreaming of a long weekend in new york....forget the sights

 my long weekend will consist of curlycut at devachan ..hairrules... and curlbar


----------



## Fab79

need to wash/dc my hair, will have no time tonight but will make an appointment with myself for tomorrow, will even leave work early for it


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I had a nightmare last night. I went to get a blunt cut to get rid of my layers & the stylist cut all my hair off. He cut it like a wig I just bought. I don't know what's on my mind


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Why can't my hair feel like this every day,that just washed feel.


----------



## Whimsy

Jet Black or Light Brown?  That...is the question.


----------



## Britt

GoddessMaker said:


> Why can't my hair feel like this every day,that just washed feel.



Don't you love it?!??! There's nothing like fresh, clean, light, airy, soft hair w/ a clean scalp. I swear if I ever BC and had a twa I'd be a cowashing fool . It just feels good to have clean, fresh hair


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Whimsy light brown on you goodness gracious fire..

Brittster yes but it seems that now that I'm relaxed my hair feels real good and clean..so light headed

Ok how does one maintain flexi rod sets esp if you workout? I wonder if just putting on my bonnet would help.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

GoddessMaker said:
			
		

> Why can't my hair feel like this every day,that just washed feel.



Sheesh! Why can't my hair look like this every day?


----------



## Britt

GoddessMaker--- humm, if you sweat heavy in your head, I guess I'd wait for the sweat to dry before I take out the flexi rods. It's kinda difficult imo to maintain hair w/ a lot of sweat in it unless you wash/cowash it. It all depends on how much you sweat in your head and how hard you're working out.  For example, if I wash and rollerset my hair and the following day I go to the gym, my head sweats a lot and I'll lose that fresh looking rollerset look. But since flexi rods give tighter curls, that may work for you.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Please don't e-stone me but this is just my consensus and why I pulled all my videos off yt. Everyone shouldn't be on youtube. I know all have rights and such but as a new relaxed chick the pickings are slim. I get more info here than anywhere about relaxed hair. Most of the nicer videos are naturals. One relaxed lady videos are decent but her voice is very young and squeaky I just can't do. I swear when my hair gets longer I may go ahead in invest in a good camera and make relaxed tut bc I want to see quality.


----------



## Embyra

Didnt get a shipping status email so im guessing i will have to wait for it to come thursday instead


----------



## shasha8685

With this 90 degree weather, I just want to keep my hair in a bun.


----------



## mochalocks

Made an attempt to pin curl my hair now....let's see how my hair turns out tomorrow morning.


----------



## NappyNelle

I should throw some conditioner in my hair...


----------



## Simply_elle

If one mo' hair blogger/yt guru baby momma...Keeps hawkin' this Carol's daughter transitioning CRAP I'm going to scream! Really Mae?!? yeah...your natural..have been for years and the faux-ness of the reviews just seem so....argh!

rant over...


----------



## Embyra

Used up the last of the curly whip I was in such a rush this morning I just slapped it on 
I think I need to get a new blow dryer still think mine takes too long

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## melissa-bee

Embyra said:


> Didnt get a shipping status email so im guessing i will have to wait for it to come thursday instead


 
You are always waiting for a delivery, lol. 
I think you should take a picture of your stash.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Hoping for another WnG win today!   Yesterday's was magic, and stupid me didn't take a picture of it!!


----------



## sckri23

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> I had a nightmare last night. I went to get a blunt cut to get rid of my layers & the stylist cut all my hair off. He cut it like a wig I just bought. I don't know what's on my mind



That's what my aunt did to my sis she was supposed to clip her ends but she chopped till her waist length hair was ear length that's why I only trust myself with scissors

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## Anakinsmomma

sckri23 said:
			
		

> That's what my aunt did to my sis she was supposed to clip her ends but she chopped till her waist length hair was ear length that's why I only trust myself with scissors
> 
> *~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app



 *shivers*


----------



## tapioca_pudding

JerriBlank - YES, Nubian Heritage!! Sorry so late.. but yes, that's it!! It's the Moringa oil line, the leave in and now the butter  I've had amazing twist outs since I've been using those products, and my hair just feels amazing.. I'm slowly going to start trying the entire line of the Moringa oil stuff... hubba hubba!!


----------



## melissa-bee

sckri23 said:
			
		

> That's what my aunt did to my sis she was supposed to clip her ends but she chopped till her waist length hair was ear length that's why I only trust myself with scissors
> 
> *~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app



I don't understand. I could never do this to my niece. She sounds evil.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## NJoy

Had my 2nd hair dream last night.

In my 1st hair dream, I stretched a section of my hair and it was longer than Hip Length.  But whe I stretched it, I was startled and released it at HL. Could've gone longer but I just let it go.

In last night's dream, I stretched a section of my hair, expecting it to be HL but it was actually at the bottom of my booty/top of my thighs. I think that's classic length. And that startled me.

But I'm excited about the dream.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I am just so close to going to a hair stylist and just having her do whatever to my hair.  I'm so tired of not having a style.


----------



## Skiggle

Simply_elle said:


> If one mo' hair blogger/yt guru baby momma...Keeps hawkin' this Carol's daughter transitioning CRAP I'm going to scream! Really Mae?!? yeah...your natural..have been for years and the faux-ness of the reviews just seem so....argh!
> 
> rant over...



I thought I was the only one that noticed. I don't think most reviews are that honest anyways...


----------



## Embyra

melissa-bee said:
			
		

> You are always waiting for a delivery, lol.
> I think you should take a picture of your stash.



Leave me!! Lol  it's not often I wait for delivery...I promise just now and then
" blush" 
I'll take a pic later today just so you can see I'm no PJ Lool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## myhair84

Would like to try a high bun, I think they look so sophisticated.


----------



## Rocky91

itismehmmkay said:


> I am just so close to going to a hair stylist and just having her do whatever to my hair.  I'm so tired of not having a style.


awww, i understand how you feel.
having a great cut as a foundation is a great help for me. 
but hey, if you feel you wanna pamper yourself, you should do it. i can't wait to have the disposable income to go to the salon whenever i feel.


----------



## Embyra

Well my hair looked great today if i do say so myself lol with curly whip I was even called Kelis Lool 

It's not like Eco where I can use it without a issue I do think you have to play around with it first

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growingbrown

Absolutely loved my vacation in ATL and looking at so many beautiful naturals! Keep rocking!


----------



## GulfCoastChica

I have a big head and don't feel comfortable wearing my hear up or in a ponytail.


----------



## camilla

BORED with weaves bored with my own hair!!!!


----------



## Truth

It's almost been 4 years... still the same length.... time to regroup..


----------



## Whimsy

So many people are goin back to relaxers these days.... I guess for some it really was just a trend. :shrug:


----------



## msbettyboop

A lot of the women in my office seem traumatised by my natural hair. It's straight one week, curly the next, twisted the one after that! I'm the only black person and up until the last few weeks, I usually wear braids or a wig but I got sick of all that and just went f***k it, I'm gonna be wearing my own hair from here on.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> A lot of the women in my office seem traumatised by my natural hair. It's straight one week, curly the next, twisted the one after that! I'm the only black person and up until the last few weeks, I usually wear braids or a wig but I got sick of all that and just went f***k it, I'm gonna be wearing my own hair from here on.



Lol! They will be alright!


----------



## choctaw

finally finished a liter of Giovanni 50:50 shampoo ... Trader Joe Refresh citrus shampoo is next in rotation.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Rocky91 said:


> awww, i understand how you feel.
> having a great cut as a foundation is a great help for me.
> but hey, if you feel you wanna pamper yourself, you should do it. *i can't wait to have the disposable income to go to the salon whenever i feel.*



Rocky91

 And that's just it...I really don't.  And I started thinking of how I'd probably  have to keep going for the upkeep since that would be the whole point in starting.

Sigh.

I'm not gonna do anything drastic.  I'll just deep condition it real good tonight and do a rollerset and sit under the dryer with it.  I'm going to use a different leave-in too instead of NTM.  And just see what that gives me.  I really do kinda want to go back to just weekly washing.


----------



## NappyNelle

itismehmmkay I think your hair has a cute shape!

I should wash out this conditioner. I surely didn't need to keep it in overnight, but I got lazy. My cat seems to like the scent; she is cuddled up  and purring extra close to my ear.


----------



## itismehmmkay

NappyNelle said:


> itismehmmkay I think your hair has a cute shape!
> 
> I should wash out this conditioner. I surely didn't need to keep it in overnight, but I got lazy. My cat seems to like the scent; she is cuddled up  and purring extra close to my ear.



NappyNelle  Thanks girl  I needed that!


----------



## choctaw

co-washed with Tigi Headshot reconstructive conditioner before water aerobics/swim this morning. It felt good and my hair was fine in pool, hot tub, rain ... will try this in an oil rinse ..


----------



## Philippians413

It was way too hot for me to wear my hair down today. I'm going to co-wash and either bun or do a side braid for the rest of the week.


----------



## Meritamen

Sulfur grease + hot summer days = stinky hair
About to wash this mess out and leave the grease alone till winter.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

i had a dream that my hair was straightened and it came out as apl. I know that's definitely not the case right now but it's inspiration that it will happen one day. My dreams are usually pretty good clues about something that's about to happen.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I wasted 10 hours with henna in my hair that I somehow messed up between freezing and thawing. I have used frozen henna before but this was Jamila. I hope I got some strengthening benefit after all that. 

Well when my hennasooq order gets here this week I will be using the red raj right away.


----------



## Jewell

Wanna henna badly, but too lazy to tackle this hair alone while trying to avoid making a mess of the bathrm. 
Hope to employ the help of my future SIL and DF. Had the henna for months n havent used it...

Wonder if I will reach my goals this year and next...


----------



## NappyNelle

I hope tomorrow's bun looks cute without stressing my edges.


----------



## itismehmmkay

So did the deep conditioning thing n dried my rollerset under the dryer n rollerset. Hair looks cool. It looked better before I combed it out. I really need to do better with just picking the curls. They're too short to really finger curl. I have it all laid down n back now. No idea what I'll do with it in the morning. But feels good to not have to sleep in rollers. I'd gotten used to it but it's nice without them. I wonder if I should lay be sides n back down n pop a few rollers at the top tho :scratchch


----------



## NJoy

Whimsy said:


> So many people are goin back to relaxers these days.... I guess for some it really was just a trend. :shrug:


 
*sux teef* Girl, I'm about one mo detangling nightmare away. Just one mo! I'm not trying to be a part of a movement or a trend. 

A sista just want some fly hair.


----------



## -PYT

Spray bottle + mane n tail deep moisturizing conditioner + denman = detangling heaven!


----------



## winona

I can't believe I went from barely making 1 1/2 weeks without touching my hair to not  having a care when it is 2 weeks.  I really hope I can last for another 2 weeks because it would be amazing to only have to do my hair 1X a month.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I'm trying to decide if what all I did to my hair is worth it.  It's okay today.  It's just laid down really not doing anything, but the back looks relatively neat and my whole look will look better once I put some makeup one.  Tonight I think I'll still put some rollers in it and see what's up.  Probably just the crown and keep the sides and back laid down.  I hate styling short hair...but at least it's growing back from what it was (lolol damn I keep saying that)


----------



## Dee_33

Finally nailed my reg down...relax 2x a year, dc with GPB 1x a month, co-wash 1x a week, airdry in ponytail rollerset.  My hair is really benefiting from this reg.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I just took some pics and it don't look tight :/  But at least it don't look frizzy and all over the place I guess.

Hmm...and at least I don't have to wear a headband?

I really need to figure something out.


----------



## Dee_33

^^^my niece told me last week that I wear too many headbands, LOL.


----------



## itismehmmkay

So saw it in another mirror lol and it don't look so bad actually.  It does need some curls up in the front so I'll just wear some rollers tonight.  I'll see how this lasts till the weekend I think before I turn back to daily washing.  And I need a retouch this weekend anyway so I'll figure by then.

And luving me girl I know! lol I get so tired of them tho.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Is the humidity the reason I see so many comments about relaxing?

 No one is opting for press and curls. I am more afraid of relaxer damage than heat damage.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Jewell said:
			
		

> Wanna henna badly, but too lazy to tackle this hair alone while trying to avoid making a mess of the bathrm.
> Hope to employ the help of my future SIL and DF. Had the henna for months n havent used it...
> 
> Wonder if I will reach my goals this year and next...



How will you mix your henna? I use green tea and coconut milk.  I am afraid to use lemon juice. Where do you buy your henna? Jewell


----------



## Tamster

bad hair day. My hair feels dry. It looks just OK but its ughh. must DC tonight. MUST


----------



## msbettyboop

Tomorrow's the end of my week. Rigorous scalp massage, wash, aphogee protein treatment then my DC heaven mix . I can't wait to dig my hands into my hair.


----------



## Embyra

I'm soo tempted to get one of those box kits of dark and lovely and dye my hair ...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma

I think I am going to water rinse/condition throughout the "summer" months. I doubt I will get a real summer at this rate , but my hair seems to love the daily co-washing.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Just co-washed my hair. Hair feels great! Think I'll add weekly co-washing back into my reggie for the summer.


----------



## Ogoma

Embyra said:


> I'm soo tempted to get one of those box kits of dark and lovely and dye my hair ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Something I have never been able to do is put chemicals (that have a permanent effect) on my hair myself. I am absolute coward when it comes to this. I first thought about going natural because I was tired of moving and having to find a new hair stylist. Doing my relaxer myself was never an option. I envy people with the skill to do everything to their hair themselves.


----------



## Meritamen

I hope that swimming in the pool this summer won't ruin my progress. I am mentally prepared for a trim come fall but I hope that daily swimming won't chew up my hair too badly. I scared though... my hair _just_ made a comeback. *sigh* Oiling up my hair now.


----------



## KimPossibli

Dear Hair,

You owe me about 4 inches..by Oct..


----------



## NJoy

Why oh why did I tell hubby I'd wear my hair out more this summer? Summer seemed so far away when I originally said it. Now he won't let me forget. *sigh* Summer...with a head full of hair...out.  Right.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Tired of doing shayit to my hair.  Hope these techniques tonight work and I can leave it alone


----------



## ms.tatiana

After 3 weeks of having my weave installed I'm washing it & this yaki hair is horrible. Conditioner for color treated hair is in. 

I need to search around for some better hair that comes in a 4/33.


----------



## choctaw

It is time to henna again ... will try a hendigo this time.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Twisted my hair last night with Oyin Hair Dew, Kiss My Face Upper Management Gel and castor oil. It feels so soft!


----------



## Rocky91

if i can achieve a nice cute bun without "extras" like the donut shaper and false hair, i'll cowash and bun all summer.
really really tired of wearing my hair out. just so tired of this stupid length. i think I'm APL but i swear fo gawd i don't wanna see my hair until it is.


----------



## winona

Dang you pintrest for luring me in...


----------



## Hairness

I had to run a little errand so I grabbed my baseball cap. My hair is In twists. I adjusted the back because it was too tight. When I returned home, I realized that some my hair was stuck to the Velcro in the back!!  I lost some hair trying to get it loose....I was not happy!  That area of my head is already thin and now I had to rip hair out... Smh.


----------



## NJoy

Hairness said:


> I had to run a little errand so I grabbed my baseball cap. My hair is In twists. I adjusted the back because it was too tight. When I returned home, I realized that some my hair was stuck to the Velcro in the back!! I lost some hair trying to get it loose....I was not happy! That area of my head is already thin and now I had to rip hair out... Smh.


 

Awww!  Sorry 'bout that.    Hopefully it wasn't as bad as it felt.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Why in heck did no one inform me that cowashing on relaxed hair was the it. My hair naturally when I would cowash seemed like nothing happened but my hair now is so soft. Maybe it's the conditioners I used. I started with Nature Gate Aloe Vera conditioner while I was heading into the gym,then did a protein reconstructor for a min when I got home then followed up with the last of my Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner..my hair felt like better no breakage,soft and supple..now it's in two french braids for a braid out tomorrow or I may bun but at least it would be stretched a bit..relaxer why did I forsake you oh yea bc I thought I was doing something with my dingy natural hair..


----------



## Charla

Ah, protein!  Sometimes it's just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## ms.tatiana

Weave is washed & flat ironed back looking good


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

So in love with my hair right now...I feel like I finally got it right!  My hair felt so soft, and smooth in the shower just now it was like I had relaxed it!!  Man, why didn't I try the Curly Girl Method sooner??


----------



## Britt

GoddessMaker said:


> Please don't e-stone me but this is just my consensus and why I pulled all my videos off yt. Everyone shouldn't be on youtube. I know all have rights and such but as a new relaxed chick the pickings are slim. I get more info here than anywhere about relaxed hair. Most of the nicer videos are naturals. One relaxed lady videos are decent but her voice is very young and squeaky I just can't do. I swear when my hair gets longer I may go ahead in invest in a good camera and make relaxed tut bc I want to see quality.





I agree.. I hardly see any relaxed heads on youtube whose heads I really do love. I see relaxed heads, but nothing spectacular. The youtuber you're talking about it cute but I can't watch her either, too squeaky and kiddish. I love her makeup tho ... I'm also not a fan of her hair at all, but I dig her makeup tuts. 

I miss ppl with relaxed hair who have beautiful heads of hair. I remember CandieC (spelling, girl fr UK) had gorgeous hair! Caramela also had gorgeous relaxed hair, and there's a few other posters I've come across who don't post actively like that or they are no longer here. I can only picture avatars ... Traycee has very pretty hair on youtube and she gives cute style options if your hair is longer.


----------



## Vashti

My mom thinks my hair feel too hard so she suggested I try the Suave Keratin Infusion line so I did. I really like it. Makes my hair feel really soft. I still prefer my regular products though.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

DD is so funny, I was mixing some ORS Moisturizer, PM Skinny Serum and CHI in my hand to moisturize my ponytail and she says "you sure like that stuff". Now yes I did buy it for her but she don't use it cause she's to busy using my stuff so she got some nerve indirectly saying I keep using her moisturizer. Lol


----------



## itismehmmkay

Just went ahead and relaxed my hair some more.  So a mini corrector w/ the retouch.  I'll just have to be sure to keep up w/ my retouches to prevent breakage.  But when I say that hair is so laid and easy.  I haven't just really had it this straight in a minute.  I'm thinking again about keeping the nape cut while it grows out to a full blunt cut.


----------



## newnyer

Reeeaaaally wanna try to wear this new wig soon but I need to thin it out a bit.  Don't feel like paying someone to do it for me though.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Now that I can set my hair flat, I wanna work w/ different molds to see how I can get it in certain directions.  But w/o alot of manipulation.  Like if I'm having to swerve my hair too much, that defeats the purpose


----------



## itismehmmkay

Man w/ my hair so laid lke this...I just MIGHT play w/ some extensions.  just.  MIGHT.


----------



## Saga

purchased some amla oil yesterday. Decided that I'm going to use it to seal my twists when I'm not using my Sulfur oil mix. Basically use it every other day. Hopefully I'll witness the benefits once July rolls around.


----------



## Embyra

Yeses just received a call that I got the job that I went on FOUR interviews for... More money means hair treats lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay

This is the chick that inspired me to cut my hair back last year in the first place 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_K6bIHoowI

My crown really was about that long too.  My edges weren't in as great a shape and I think I was still texlaxed.  I'll probably do an inspiration of that style tomorrow, I'll just set the crown in some rollers tonight.  It won't be as long or as high, but will be doing something lol.  I'll keep my sides and back laid down.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I think this is her when she was showing how she wet set it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQXHHPkNL00&list=PL2BDFE41C11935016&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Katherina

Yesterday during a cowash and detangling session, my hair felt so thick and long. I will not attempt to detangle outside the shower any more.


----------



## Lissa0821

My braidout is very defined today but it feels a little dry, oh well.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Embyra said:


> Yeses just received a call that I got the job that I went on FOUR interviews for... More money means hair treats lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Embyra congrats!!!!!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Time to wash out this dc.


----------



## msbettyboop

Goodness gracious! I discovered detangling heaven by mistake this evening after my aphogee treatment. I didn't have the balancing conditioner and was looking for something else to use in my stash. I came upon this product - *Nature's Gate Herbal Conditioner*, which I bought around 7 months ago only because the sales lady in the pharmacy just wouldn't shut up and let me shop in peace. It looked pretty useless so I never tried it. I figured I might as well today and lo and behold - soft and completely detangled hair after leaving it in for 5 minutes. My fingers went through my hair effortlessly. 

Now, I feel like going back to the store and buying every nature's gate product on the shelves. Down PJ demon!!!


----------



## simplyconfident

For the third or fourth time (I've lost count) I will attempt to transition to natural.

The only people who will know about my transition will be whomever reads this post. All the previous times I let too many people get all up in my head with talk of discouragment. Not gonna happen this time. Although my DH is very supportive I wont even be letting him know until I'm at least 5 months post relaxer.

Next, I will only allow myself one day per week to look at YT videos, blogs, and hair forums. No information overload/obsessing for me. Just a little bit of inspiration now and again.

Last but not least, I'll just go with the flow....don't worry about WHEN I'll big chop...how much NG I have......what my hair texutre looks like/resembles on YT....yada yada yada. Taking it day by day is key. When I'm ready I'll do it and look FABULOUS!!

Ahhhhhh, it felt good getting that off my chest.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Cowashed my hair again to see if I liked the Joico Kpak Hydrator. I think I will pass on it and try and get the reconstrutor and some of the Moisture recovery products. I want the balm,conditioner and I was reading on the poo but idk. My hair is the only thing right now going good in my life sad. I will pamper it til the cows come home.


----------



## Embyra

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Embyra congrats!!!!!





MyAngelEyez~C~UTHANKYOU HUN! 

Lord knows i needed this job I was this - close to snapping out on people at my current job


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Embyra girl I know the feelin', lol.


----------



## mochalocks

I can't wait to get my hair done next week. All this new growth is not the business.

Trying these flexirods tonight. I hope they're better than the pin curls I tried the other night.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Three Afro puffs for today, two for tomorrow morning.  Doing the scarf method for the first time in a long time


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Gave myself a nice little trim today with the Split Ender.  All this talk of whacked out stylists doing crazy, damaging things to women's hair just made me give my Split Ender a hug n kiss!! 

Keepin my money in my pocket, and my hair on my head!


----------



## itismehmmkay

I really want the back of my hair cleaned up.  Just the last line cut down so it'll lay right.


----------



## BrandNew

I want to share pics of my two strand twists but I don't want to start a thread


----------



## itismehmmkay

So the salon at my job cleaned up the back of my hair.  Charged me $10.  I'll be going back   I kinda wanna see if she can shape my sideburns/side hair too.  I'll play with the look this weekend and see what's up.


----------



## Rocky91

BrandNew said:


> I want to share pics of my two strand twists but I don't want to start a thread


show off in the everyday hair thread. 

hopefully these damn braids are dry by now. let's see how this braidout turns out. only did 6 braids-i'm super lazy these days.


----------



## winona

I am really feeling my hair  2 more weeks and then i will do another protective style


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I can feel some new growth in my Kinky Twists extensions. It's so soft and curly...yaaaaaaaayyyyyy....


----------



## Evolving78

got this plastic bag on my hair and trying to figure out my next move for the day.


----------



## jprayze

Me too!!!!


----------



## Philippians413

Just came across this photo. Why are all of these people beautiful with hair to match?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Just ordered myself a little treat, komaza olive mask and coconut curl pudding.


----------



## Philippians413

Curls for days! This really isn't fair Lord.


----------



## NJoy

I haven't done anything to my hair in three days.  I'm feeling like a rebel right now.

I mean, I want to do SOMEthing but, I just polished my nails.


----------



## jessicarabbit

i tried CON argan oil DC today. I am so in love with this conditioner yall. So much slip and my hair is sooo soft and moisturized.


----------



## mochalocks

I Found an old state I.d. Picture from when I was 18. I can't wait until my relaxed hair gets to that length again.


----------



## NJoy

Ok, so I did mini twists on the front half of my hair.  It's too late to finish.  I'll finish up...in a day or so.


----------



## NJoy

My hubby is so tired of me taking 100 yrs to do my hair.  If he could, I think he'd hold me down and relax my hair for me.


----------



## JeterCrazed

NJoy said:
			
		

> My hubby is so tired of me taking 100 yrs to do my hair.  If he could, I think he'd hold me down and relax my hair for me.



Why would you post the horror story with the sun up? 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Hope my Bantu knot out comes out nice tonight. Otherwise I'm screwed for work


----------



## JJamiah

OMG, I can't figure out what hair style to do while going on vacation. I keep flopping from wig, to ponytail, to weave, to wig-ponytail-weave, and back and forth!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

JeterCrazed Girl, I'm dying off of your gif. Bath Salts are a hell of a drug! LOL


----------



## Angelinhell

After I'm done using the products I have, I just want to stick with one line. I wish I would not have experimented, I wonder if I would have been farther in my hair goals if I had just stuck with keracare.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

NJoy said:


> My hubby is so tired of me taking 100 yrs to do my hair.  If he could, I think he'd hold me down and relax my hair for me.



I think we must have the same hubby....and my hair is nowhere Near as long as yours.  I can only imagine the conversation when I'm WHIP length...


----------



## Angelinhell

Three years later, I still want this color and length


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I was able to locate Uncle Funky's Daughter and Qhemet products at a healthy home foods market near me.  I will keep that in mind if I decide to try those. FYI for the Charlotte, NC ladies.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Under the dryer w/ my wet set mold.  Just used smoothing mouse.  Smooth n shine like the chick in the utube video.  Before this DC'ed w/ ORS Replenishing Pak (had to see what folks were talking about).  After this may flat iron to smooth everything out.  Then pop some rollers in to see what they do.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Got my Sabino MB in the mail yesterday. Can't wait to try it. 

I want a steamer.


----------



## Embyra

I have run out of space for my hair products


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Was just about to look into something to smooth this frizzy hair of mine, when I decided to just...let go.  If my natural hair is frizzy, well then it's just frizzy...why am I going out of my way to make it something that it's not? 

Or maybe I just miss being relaxed?


----------



## SuchaLady

Girl I KNOW I would have been Angelinhell. I would have easily been MBL now.  I was grazing BSL this time last year. Such is life. 




Angelinhell said:


> After I'm done using the products I have, I just want to stick with one line. I wish I would not have experimented, I wonder if I would have been farther in my hair goals if I had just stuck with keracare.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I got a problem conditioner and me. I went to the salon in Walmart which took a act of God really and walked out without the product. I wanted to buy both Joico products. Then went to Tom Thumb and lo and behold they had one of the conditioners and it was 2 dollars less than the salon. So it got  adopted today. I also bought some curl activator to do the baggy method on my whole head. I want my hair pretty and healthy no matter the length. Trimming was hard last night but it like other things in my life it's best to cut the dead weight so it doesn't destroy life of other areas.


----------



## newnyer

So disappointed in my beauty supply run today.  Was all amped to stock up on the big tub of Alter Ego and Giovanni DL but they only had the small container of AE and no DL.  Argh! I need to start looking for this stuff online.  I just wasted gas.


----------



## ms.blue

I been having dry hair issues and was wondering why b/c my hair is hardly dry.  I found myself moisturizing everyday which I normally don't do untill it hit me that I haven't clarified my hair since January.  I have been on a sulfate free kick b/c I have been incredibly lazy w/ dcing my hair and I find that using sulfate free shampoos leave my hair less dry (so I thought).  Yesterday, I whipped out my trusty ors aloe shampoo (relaxed hair hated this stuff but natural hair loves it) and dc'ed w/ a mix of banana burlee, one n only hydrating mask, a little bit of elasta qp intense conditioner and aogpb, honey and silk amino acid (a lot I know but my hair was dry) for one hour (30mins w/ heat and 30mins w/o).

I also only detangled my hair w/ my fingers, no comb or brush before washing my hair and blowdried my hair partially w/o any heat protectant unless aphrogee keratin and green tea reconstructor is consider one (bad I know).  I moisturized my hair w/ brbc (water based), ohhb (humectant) and aohc (oil & water based) plus sealed w/ sweet almond oil.  Cornrowed my hair and went to sleep.  The next day I check my hair to see if my hair was still moisturized and it was!  A lot of work but worth it.  I did notice my hair is getting thicker (bonus).  Sorry for the long post.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

newnyer said:


> So disappointed in my beauty supply run today.  Was all amped to stock up on the big tub of Alter Ego and Giovanni DL but they only had the small container of AE and no DL.  Argh! I need to start looking for this stuff online.  I just wasted gas.



newnyer
I haven't purchased the Giovanni in awhile but I used to purchase the liter size from www.massagewarehouse.com - I just checked & it's 12.99.


----------



## newnyer

nakialovesshoes THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Angelinhell

Just trimmed some more of my thin affirm relaxed ends, no need to hold on. Hair feels much better


----------



## Angelinhell

Soooo, they're finally building an Ulta in my town. What product lines do they sell in there exactly and how good are the prices. I've always been jealous of you guys getting all the good deals.


----------



## Whimsy

I think I want the color in Angelinhell's siggie pic of beyonce!


----------



## lamaria211

Tried my queen helen garlic poo for the first time my hair feels a bit stripped but I feel like I still need to use it to stop the shedding from now on im going to only apply it to my scalp the cowash the length of my hair


----------



## havilland

i should be conditioning my hair right now...instead i am playing on the computer.....i got some detangling to do


----------



## gabulldawg

Ugh I have realized that when I use heat I need to commit to all or none! My hair looks horrible when I try to airdry and then flatiron (like I did for this week).  if I'm going to use heat I may as well make sure it looks good rather than be mad that I used heat and it doesn't look as good. Well you live and learn. So now I know.


----------



## jbwphoto1

HanaKuroi said:


> How will you mix your henna? I use green tea and coconut milk.  I am afraid to use lemon juice. Where do you buy your henna? Jewell



May I get in on this?  I buy from www.mehandi.com.  I use distilled water and lemon juice from the little plastic bottle as per the directions.  I let the mix set 12 hours before using it.  I've never tried anything else with it.


----------



## Nix08

I was out with my girls yesterday and one says "your hair looks so" (pauses trying to find the word) ...."Alive" you all know I was beyond giddy right but I kept it cool and ever so humbly laughed ......


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair needs to be conditioned badly its dry as a freaking desert from that S-Curl. Darn Nonie


----------



## ms.tatiana

My yaki weave is going to kill me its so nappy


----------



## thehappyserver

I love when my coworkers tell me that my hair is growing! When my progress becomes noticeable to others, it lets me know that I am on the right track.


----------



## Mische

Nix08 said:


> I was out with my girls yesterday and one says "your hair looks so" (pauses trying to find the word) ...."Alive" you all know I was beyond giddy right but I kept it cool and ever so humbly laughed ......


I'm cracking up Nix08 because I _so_ know that humble laugh followed by "thanks!" Inside you're all OMGOMG


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I believe I did a mini-chop today. I just randomly snipped some relaxed ends. The funny thing is that I didn't care either. If I keep doing this every two months, I believe my relaxed ends may be gone (or at least almost).


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

I'm thinking I have a really big head (and thick hair) ... Cause I'm seeing that most of y'all can get away with using 1-2 100g boxes of henna... But I Need 4 boxes. Well 3 isn't enough and 4 is like Just enough.  
I'm newly APL  too !


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel so fresh and so clean clean right now. Hair washed,protein treated and dced with heat. Now it's air drying cross wrapped and under my pretty little pink wrap scarf. I feel like a g. Not much hair when I washed and combed it came out.Still a few shred hairs but not much breakage. Maybe my hair as relaxed/texlaxed can really strive and grow this time. I also will say I think I'm not one of those who can forget their hair and just chill. I will have to be a bit more active in mines. But it's cool bc I'm single no kids and have some time in the evenings while working out to cowash.


----------



## Dee_33

Bought my 2nd comb from hotcombs, I love the big rake comb, got a smaller one for distributing conditioner and smoothing the hair.  My transition is now a stretch, I plan to relax in a few weeks.


----------



## Whimsy

The salon denied me service. 

That's what I get for trying somewhere new.


----------



## candy626

Whimsy said:
			
		

> The salon denied me service.
> 
> That's what I get for trying somewhere new.



Wow that stinks. What was the reason why?


----------



## Whimsy

candy626 said:


> Wow that stinks. What was the reason why?



Pregnant.

I was like: my due date is tomorrow, you're not going to do the baby any harm.

They still refused.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Whimsy said:


> Pregnant.
> 
> I was like: my due date is tomorrow, you're not going to do the baby any harm.
> 
> They still refused.



Whimsy What were trying to get done? Color?


----------



## Whimsy

Ms. Tiki said:


> @Whimsy What were trying to get done? Color?



Yeah, color and straightening out.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Whimsy said:


> Yeah, color and straightening out.



That's so crazy that they wouldn't. I was getting my hair bleached blonde the entire time I was pregnant with my youngest without any issues.


----------



## candy626

Whimsy said:
			
		

> Yeah, color and straightening out.



Awww. Well at least it wasn't for some super bogus reason. I didn't know you you can't color hair while pregnant..Congrats tho! I hope your delivery goes smoothly..


----------



## Cheekychica

Last wknd I got my hair weaved up. Client after me was natural and her hair was dry and just...tough looking. She was tearing up her hair with a comb  so I offered her some  of my spray. I had a spray bottle with a mix of water and conditioner. 

As I was leaving, both the client and the stylist were flagging me down  They wanted to know where they could buy my spray.  I said it's just water and conditioner!!! 

They were looking at me as if I'd just turned water into wine.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Cheekychica maybe you have a new enterprise on the horizon? You never know. 

I love doing my hair now like the wash,and dc. I use my dc time as bible study time too. Hope my hair comes out smooth tomorrow since I cross wrapped and airdryed.


----------



## HanaKuroi

jbwphoto1 said:
			
		

> May I get in on this?  I buy from www.mehandi.com.  I use distilled water and lemon juice from the little plastic bottle as per the directions.  I let the mix set 12 hours before using it.  I've never tried anything else with it.



I get mine from mehandi and hennasooq. I am afraid to use lemon. I am afraid of dry hair.  This was henna number seven for me and my first using red raj. I used henna for African hair the first few times then Jamila. Now I am using the red raj. They all have different dye release times. The henna for African I kernels overnight the other two 4 hours.


----------



## JJamiah

My second week in a row using 613 and my hair is acting all brand new  Chaz where have you been all my life? Just where?


----------



## -PYT

I was getting a little frustrated seeing all these naturals who bc'd around the same time as me pass me up in growth and retention, but I'm just gonna keep on trucking. Did a trim using Naptural85's method and my hair feels great. Snipping the ends of twists was clearly doing me no good 

ETA: Here's a link to my first ever YouTube video showing how I trimmed
http://youtu.be/2GTYaS_gr1Q


----------



## NappyNelle

My braid out was weave checked and complimented twice at church today. Like @Nix08, I acted nonchalant about it, but inside I was beyond excited. 

(Usually my stepdad is the only one that says my hair looks nice, or has grown.  He knows that I take my hair care very seriously, and he has beautiful locs, so he 'gets it'. Well, the SO says nice things about it, but only when I wear out styles.)


----------



## -PYT

NappyNelle lol! My Persian manager thought my braidout was 'artificial' the other day too! I was only offended for a moment lol he said it looks so perfect so he thought it was something I got done at a shop. Silly me thinking a braidout kicked me out that challenge.


----------



## NappyNelle

-PYT Awww! And no, braid outs are fine as long as you have your ends up and out of the way for five consecutive days. The other two days of your week are freebies, so swang that hurr.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My stylist trimmed my ends a couple days ago.  He knows I hate having my ends trimmed unless it's absolutely necessary so I guess it was needed.  Funny thing was I was considering going off Hairfinity temporarily because my hair was growing faster than I can keep up with and then add that it's practically summer?erplexed  Well not anymore.  I'm making sure I'm doing everything right.  I'm determined to make BSL before I go to Hawaii in August.


----------



## irisak

I think I'm going to have to take a break from sewins. My edges ate breaking off.  I wish I had caught it sooner because they are broken to like 1 1/2 investment all around my perimeter. I wear full sewins with a closure so it's not heat, self install so I know it's not tight braiding, and wear all my installs for less than 6 weeks at a time. I guess I'll bun it for now or wear phony ponies over a bun. I don't even want to try wigging it because it's obvious my fine strands can't take the braiding.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

This was an awesome hair night!


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

I am going to attempt finger detangling my whole head again. 


If WhoisSugar can do it.....dang it. I CAN TOO!


----------



## Americka

Haven't combed my hair in 5 or 6 days...

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive using LHCF


----------



## Arian

A setback is upon me. 

Time for a major cut and some senagalese twists for 8 weeks.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## itismehmmkay

I like being fully relaxed.  I mean, it's still not bone bone straight, but it's already so much easier to style.  And really that's the word....I have a style now and don't have to rely on a headband.  Think I will just let it grow out to a blunt length bob.  That way I can keep my regimen of just laying it down and not have to worry about what I'll do for the nape.  So that really means babying the crown and keeping it happy.  Will really have to keep up w/ my touchups.

So once my crown reaches all the way to my nape, I'll start growing it down for more length, all with keeping it blunt.  That'll be cool b/c I would be able to wear a ponytail by then anyway.


----------



## halee_J

Americka said:


> Haven't combed my hair in 5 or 6 days...
> 
> Sent from my Toshiba Thrive using LHCF




+1.  These days the only time I comb through my hair is wash day.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I, and my hair, are having a multiple personality attack...  Curly?  Straight?  Poofy??  I don't know anymore!!  I'm going to keep it in braids, and hidden for the week....I need to figure out how I want my hair.


----------



## NJoy

STILL detangling and twisting my hair in mini twists.  I'm about 75% done.  I WILL finish today...when I find time.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Oh when I get more length it will be trouble. I have a bad hand in hair disorder. I redid my bun and it was so mad silky. I just air dryed no heat. I didn't even comb my hair I just hand smoothed my hair this morning. I see now doing two big french braids after washing will make hair happy. I love hair yay


----------



## Philippians413

I really hope I get my naturalee package today. At first it said it was "expected" to be delivered by today, now it says by tomorrow.


----------



## locabouthair

I can't believe I cut off all my hair. Bravest thing I ever did. I still feel self concious about it but I think I did the right thing. My hair was too damaged. 

I want to try comb coils when it gets longer. I plan on staying natural this time. I just don't want to spend too much time styling my hair.


----------



## Whimsy

Maybe the stylist refusing me yesterday was a sign.  Cuz now I'm eyeballing jet black hair again with longing.  decisions decisions


----------



## crlsweetie912

My hair is not playing nice...I need some braids that I can stay in for a couple of months!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ok...washed out the MT from my overnight DC, and gave my hair the full routine.  Looking at it air dry now, after snipping off a few SSK's (my fault for not keeping my protein high enough).  I Love my curls, but I Don't Love my frizz....and I know I should just leave it alone, but I don't love my frizz.  I never have.  So, I either keep it gelled into submission, or I texlax....and feel bad about not being fully natural.  *sigh*


----------



## DarkJoy

My hair has spoken and she has said that sudsy shampoo is not for her. Started breaking when I reintroduced even a sulfate free shampoo a  month ago after I hadn't used any (was using SM purification Masque as a shampoo) and had no breakage for almost 3 months. Debating if Terressentials is worth the shipping cost


----------



## greenandchic

I just fell in love the Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner.  Mixed in a little grape seed oil and use it as a leave-in conditioner. My hair is super soft, moisturized and shiny.  Another score for something I can buy on the ground!


----------



## Arian

Figured out that I wasn't using a real clarifying shampoo...perhaps that is why my hair is not holding moisture...

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> My hair has spoken and she has said that sudsy shampoo is not for her. Started breaking when I reintroduced even a sulfate free shampoo a  month ago after I hadn't used any (was using SM purification Masque as a shampoo) and had no breakage for almost 3 months. Debating if Terressentials is worth the shipping cost



DarkJoy if you call Cindy at sage Naturalceuticals they can place an order for it over the phone. It isn't on their website though and the shipping's cheaper and quicker. Terressentials.


----------



## Rocky91

wet bun today turned out cute. no donut, no nothing, just a twist held up with a good hair day bun.
I could do this all summer.


----------



## JeterCrazed

I think I'm scaring my python with this shower cap on my head. He never looked at me like this before.  like "WTF iz dat on yo head?!"


----------



## Ms. Tiki

JeterCrazed Now that's bad when the pets start giving you the side-eye. LOL


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=147728]Ms. Tiki[/USER] said:
			
		

> JeterCrazed Now that's bad when the pets start giving you the side-eye. LOL



Okkkay!!!!!  My sister's dog don't even look at me like that.


----------



## Cheekychica

I'm pretty sure I will be relaxing my hair once I take this install out.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Cheekychica said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I will be relaxing my hair once I take this install out.



Sayy whaaatt?! How long u been natural?


----------



## Cheekychica

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Sayy whaaatt?! How long u been natural?



Just 2 years. My hair's not growing and if it's going to be mid-length for the rest of my life, then it might as well be straight and in a cute style.  I can't even make a bun at this length, it's so annoying.


----------



## Melaninme

I may have to hide my hair this summer.  It's HOT outside!


----------



## bosswitch

I need to make a confessions...

I didn't DC my hair for almost 1 month. My hair had to become a krispety crackety mess for me to could get off my lazy arse and do it. So much hair (breakage and shedding) fell out while detangling I was afraid to flatiron my hair  I'm going to followup with a moisture treatment tonight and hope there's no more breakage/shedding.

I'm in mourning for all the fallen strands. I hope the hair gods can forgive me and allow my hair to prosper. *pours likka*


----------



## michaela

Finishing up these vitamins for the summer than going back to something else


----------



## Philippians413

I fell in love with Curl Junkie Daily Fix all over again. I wonder how my Wen (when it get's here) will compare.


----------



## HanaKuroi

You might want to dc again in a few days. Leave it in for a few hours under a baggy.


----------



## ms.tatiana

How long should I wait before I give my dyed hair a touch up?


----------



## Lymegreen

Starting my hair journal has revealed a lot of inconsistencies in my regimen.  I feel more confident that I will be able to maintain proper protein and moisture balance.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

HanaKuroi said:


> @DarkJoy if you call Cindy at sage Naturalceuticals they can place an order for it over the phone. It isn't on their website though and the shipping's cheaper and quicker. Terressentials.



DarkJoy HanaKuroi
I thought she could no longer ship Terressentials per the company. I asked her about shipping some to my mom & she told me I had to come in & purchase. Please let me know what you find out.


----------



## HanaKuroi

How long ago was this?


----------



## Embyra

My longest section in the back just done a length check it touches my waist!!!

Drops down and does the dutty whine ....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona

Embyra congratulations


----------



## Embyra

winona said:


> Embyra congratulations




THANK YOU!!!! 

It doesnt even feel real right now lool I never wear my hair straight so im like really?? REALLY? lool


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

crlsweetie912 said:


> My hair is not playing nice...I need some braids that I can stay in for a couple of months!



I booked an appointment for Sunday My hair is not doing me right at all!


----------



## charmtreese

I'm getting braids tomorrow! Well actually half braids half weave.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

HanaKuroi said:


> How long ago was this?



HanaKuroi 
A couple of months ago.


----------



## Embyra

Late night tonight watching Grimm detangling hair with SAA in my water spritz bottle and oiling with coconut/castor oil mix


----------



## irisak

Why do I always forget until I do a touch up how bad the acv neutralizing step smells lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Texturized my temple area, where the hair is fizzy and poofy.  Didn't do a damn thing.  Throwing in the towel on trying to get that hair to behave.  FML.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I really need to just go ahead and roll my hair at night.  Actually I did do the bangs, but it was looking funky.  This Profectiv does weight the hair down.  I'll see waht's up tonight, probably just roll my sides/edges/etc.  And forreal forreal may chill on the Profectiv and just use some type of oil.  So may wash my hair tonight idk.


----------



## Philippians413

My Wen comes today! I hope it get's here soon. The poor UPS man won't know what hit him when he comes knocking at my door. I'm snatching that sucker up and heading straight to the shower!


----------



## halee_J

Castor oil, SB and I are going to be BFF's in this cold as heck place...40degrees in June  I'm totally revamping my reggie. I should probably invest in a steamer...


----------



## NJoy

I think I'm gonna ride these mini twists out for as long as I can.  I'll just have to retwist for maintenance as needed but, this is it for a minute.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

Yes Gawd, Honey!

My entire family flew out to Las Vegas for my little cousin's graduation.  I went to my Bigmama's suite to wake her up, so she can get dressed.. She came to the door with a plastic cap on her hair.  She told me that was to keep her hair moisturized while she was sleeping since she left her products at home.....    Yes Gawd, Honey!!


----------



## bajandoc86

halee_J said:
			
		

> Castor oil, SB and I are going to be BFF's in this cold as heck place...40degrees in June  I'm totally revamping my reggie. I should probably invest in a steamer...



Hey girlie! Where are you now that's 40 degrees? And yes, get yoself a steama


----------



## HanaKuroi

halee_J said:
			
		

> Castor oil, SB and I are going to be BFF's in this cold as heck place...40degrees in June  I'm totally revamping my reggie. I should probably invest in a steamer...



You must be in Anchorage. We are having a cold summer.


----------



## LadyRaider

Hey... what do you do to the ends of your hair when you corn row your hair to protect the ends and keep them braided?


----------



## MsDee14

Once this twists challenge ends..I decided I'm going to wear my hair out for 2 months and I can't wait.


----------



## Embyra

Still







over last nights hair revelation


----------



## NappyNelle

My hair looks great today! Now I just have to get my edges in order.


----------



## bosswitch

HanaKuroi said:


> You might want to dc again in a few days. Leave it in for a few hours under a baggy.


 

 I plan on doing one tonight!

Hair feels better but needs more moisture. I'm never doing this again...


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Embyra said:
			
		

> Still
> 
> over last nights hair revelation



LMAO! I bet u are, congrats.


----------



## SmilingElephant

*CONGRATS EMBRYA ON MAKING* *WAISTLENGTH*!!!




Embrya


----------



## Embyra

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> LMAO! I bet u are, congrats.





SmilingElephant said:


> *CONGRATS EMBRYA ON MAKING* *WAISTLENGTH*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embrya




 my buzz will soon wear off but for now


----------



## Embyra

My fotki is so boring and random im afraid to put the link up again


----------



## HanaKuroi

Congratulations Embrya!

Great job!


----------



## greenandchic

I think I need to start looking into the topical growth aids again. This same length crap is for the birds.  I'm watching retention like a hawk and I don't think that's an issue. 

 I don't know if I have sulfur enough time last year when I tried it for almost two months.  

Time to do some LHCF research.


----------



## DarkJoy

Figured out part of the reason my crown is breaking! Its from when I sit on the dang couch and lean my head back on the cushion! Dang! Satin scarves and bonnets just. Slide off my head because its flat in the back. Will have to figure somethin out...


----------



## -PYT

Embrya you betta post that lank.  oke:  how else will we have proof that you truly are WL hmmm???

ETA:  I finally have a wash day regimen down!


----------



## Embyra

-PYT said:


> Embrya you betta post that lank.  oke:  how else will we have proof that you truly are WL hmmm???
> 
> ETA:  I finally have a wash day regimen down!



lool  well i dont wear my hair straight and my hair curly is shoulder length so the straight proof pics will be in october my 4 year anniversary


----------



## hair4romheaven

Going to buy thermaneem shampoo this weekend.


----------



## winona

This is the longest I have left my hair alone in a long time. It feels so good not to worry about scheduling time to do it so often

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic

Embyra said:


> lool  well i dont wear my hair straight and my hair curly is shoulder length so the straight proof pics will be in october my 4 year anniversary



But, but, but, but you can stretch a piece with your hand and take a photo.


----------



## NJoy

After 4 days, I FINALLY finished my mini twists.  And now all I want to do is wash my scalp and DC my hair.


----------



## -PYT

NJoy I'm gonna be the pic police today.  I need to see the receipts if you finished these mini twists


----------



## Embyra

greenandchic said:
			
		

> But, but, but, but you can stretch a piece with your hand and take a photo.



Loooool I have those previous pics in my fotki fat back rolls and all smh lool

heres the fotki im telling you there isnt much to see 

http://public.fotki.com/Belgravia/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Debating if I should get my hair colored jet black. I'm scared it would be too much processing of my hair. I don't want a setback.


----------



## gabulldawg

GoddessMaker said:


> Debating if I should get my hair colored jet black. I'm scared it would be too much processing of my hair. I don't want a setback.



I want jet black hair as well. The thought of damaging my hair has been keeping me from doing it as well.


----------



## greenandchic

Embyra said:


> Loooool I have those previous pics in my fotki fat back rolls and all smh lool
> 
> heres the fotki im telling you there isnt much to see
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Belgravia/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



LOL!  I'll wait until October then.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ugh. I am hoping I can sleep with this henna in my hair. I hate sleeping with plastic on my head.


----------



## greenandchic

HanaKuroi said:


> Ugh. I am hoping I can sleep with this henna in my hair. I hate sleeping with plastic on my head.



I tend to tie mine down with a couple of satin scarves so it wont feel so much like plastic on my head.


----------



## lamaria211

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Ugh. I am hoping I can sleep with this henna in my hair. I hate sleeping with plastic on my head.



I use a durag it works well for me hth


----------



## Aireen

Pre-pooing with a molasses mixture right now. I'll be doing this pre-poo thing until my products are used up. For some reason I feel like the condition of my hair when doing this feels better than before I cut my hair.


----------



## Aireen

Mische, good news! I got an adjustable comb attachment mailed from Elchim. When I chatted with customer service agents from the site I bought the dryer from, I thought they forgot/ignored me but they got Elchim to send me a comb.  It took long but at least I got it!


----------



## melissa-bee

I put 3 mini twists in my hair too see how my hair would deal with them being left in for a month.
They are a bit short and I  forgot this morning and accidently tried to detangle them, lol.
Hopefully I don't forget and in a few months time I find 3 dreads in my hair.


----------



## Lissa0821

My hair is such better condition now, since I added the weekly light protein.  It looks and feels so much thicker.  I am 12 weeks post next week and I am almost dreading getting a touch up right now.  My hair will be a little flatter once I get it done.  If I didn't sweat so heavily in my scalp, I continue to stretch longer.


----------



## Philippians413

As soon as class ends, I'm running home and using Wen again. I want to see how well it gets out Eco Styer.


----------



## jbwphoto1

HanaKuroi said:


> Ugh. I am hoping I can sleep with this henna in my hair. I hate sleeping with plastic on my head.



When I try sleeping with that Saran wrap around my head, I get like a dog with her head stuff in a bag and just keep pulling at my ears the whole time.  I think the rustling sound also keeps waking me up, but it's just soooooo convenient to do that when you sleep.

Let us know how you do with it.


----------



## HanaKuroi

jbwphoto1 said:
			
		

> When I try sleeping with that Saran wrap around my head, I get like a dog with her head stuff in a bag and just keep pulling at my ears the whole time.  I think the rustling sound also keeps waking me up, but it's just soooooo convenient to do that when you sleep.
> 
> Let us know how you do with it.



I saran'ed, baggied, paper toweled and turbo twisted and slept on a towel. Ugh! I woke up at 445 went to bed at midnight. 

I didn't leak henna anywhere so there's that! It wasn't bad but I got paranoid that I would somehow wake up with red red hair.  I know better, but when you are half asleep you can be irrational.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I really want big, thick waist lenght braids. Right now the longest ends of my hair are just touching my bra strap when I stretch the daylights out of them. I've got such a long way to go. ::sigh::


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

The shea moisture line is not working as well for my hair anymore.  *sad face*  Back to the drawing board to find out what will work.  This happened to me in my relaxed days as well.  What gives?

I went to Sally's to get hair thread (I know, who goes to Sally's to get thread) and low and behold I saw Beautiful Textures.  Hopefully this hair butter is doing my plaits under this weave justice.  

Sometimes when you hair frustrates you there is nothing like a weave to stop you from doing something dreadful.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Philippians413 said:


> As soon as class ends, I'm running home and using Wen again. I want to see how well it gets out Eco Styer.



Philippians413 Come back and let us know. I've been wondering how well it gets product out but I haven't done a wash n go lately to know.


----------



## Embyra

Organising my hair products didn't realise I had this much....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

Trying to figure out if my hair is really THAT bad/boring in my daily buns or if I'm underestimating this flat twist style.  Because I personally see nothing special with this look but have gotten compliments all day.


----------



## winona

Oh Lawd I took 2 sewing classes and fancied myself a seamstress:/  I just need to get through these patterns.


----------



## Embyra

Adding some fragrance oils to this wheat germ oil still stinks though ...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen

I'm bored with my hair. Too lazy to do anything with it but keep it in braids. Thank goodness for my wigs so that I don't have to mess with my own hair.


----------



## Mische

Aireen said:


> @Mische, good news! I got an adjustable comb attachment mailed from Elchim. When I chatted with customer service agents from the site I bought the dryer from, I thought they forgot/ignored me but they got Elchim to send me a comb.  It took long but at least I got it!


Aireen Yay, I'm so glad it came finally!  You have to let me know when/if you use it. Are the teeth similar in spacing to the pictures you saw?


----------



## Embyra

Bye bye to the bin you go wheat germ oil

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

I hate bobby pins, hair pins, hair combs  No matter how I put them in after a few hours they end up sticking me in my scalp.


----------



## Philippians413

Ms. Tiki It works! I was heavy handed with the Eco Styler- well actually I'm heavy handed with everything lol, but the Wen got it all out while moisturizing it at the same time


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I cut some more relaxed ends. I don't know if I'll make three years of transitioning,


----------



## Embyra

Im hoping britishcurlies sends some samples when they send my replacement


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Huh...the texturizer actually Worked!  Not as much as I'd like, but that was because I probably washed it out too quickly.  But definitely not as much frizz going on in the temple area.  I'll take it!


----------



## Aireen

Mische said:


> Aireen Yay, I'm so glad it came finally!  You have to let me know when/if you use it. Are the teeth similar in spacing to the pictures you saw?



Used it today, I like it and it gets my hair really straight! I have to get used to maneuvering though because I want to reduce any breakage that may occur when blow-drying. Spacing is the same and it was easy to get it to fit on my dryer. Only complaint is that the tips of the teeth aren't gentle.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Love that I don't get no side eyes for cowashing here. Was talking to a coworker about cowashing--she wears her hair in a wrap straight and really doesn't do her own hair too often, said what's cowashing? That sounds like too much conditioning. I just shake my head and lol. If she ever saw  this sight she would be in a state of shock.


----------



## NJoy

-PYT said:


> @NJoy I'm gonna be the pic police today. I need to see the receipts if you finished these mini twists


 

 -PYT

Sort of frizzed it up cowashing already. Gonna curl my ends so that the relaxed ends don't look so puny. I'll post pics if I'm not looking too crazy.  This is gonna be me for the next week or two, at least.


----------



## Embyra

I haven't done a yoghurt treatment in a while 
but I wanted to use the last of the rasshoul clay up on this wash Hmmmm

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Something I have never been able to do is put chemicals (that have a permanent effect) on my hair myself. I am absolute coward when it comes to this. I first thought about going natural because I was tired of moving and having to find a new hair stylist. Doing my relaxer myself was never an option. I envy people with the skill to do everything to their hair themselves.



I know how you feel I never relaxed my hair myself I was a salon girl all the way daaarling " flicks hair "


Never dyed my hair myself either but it still doesn't stop me from wanting to pick up one of those kits And go full steam ahead

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

melissa-bee said:
			
		

> You are always waiting for a delivery, lol.
> I think you should take a picture of your stash.



melissa-bee Ahem...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Embyra said:


> melissa-bee Ahem...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Well damn...now That's a Stash!


----------



## JJamiah

faithVA said:


> I hate bobby pins, hair pins, hair combs  No matter how I put them in after a few hours they end up sticking me in my scalp.


faithVA hey sis have you tried spin pins?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=10041 said:
			
		

> JJamiah[/USER];16126769]@faithVA hey sis have you tried spin pins?


 
Yes I love those.  I'm just trying to pin up my 1" twists at the top of my head  And I'm too impatient to try to figure it out. I watch them do it on yt and they make it look so easy. I guess you need a degree


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Philippians413 said:


> @Ms. Tiki It works! I was heavy handed with the Eco Styler- well actually I'm heavy handed with everything lol, but the Wen got it all out while moisturizing it at the same time



Philippians413 Oh you done done it now!  It's on! I know I'm heavy handed too.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Who knew a Southern Tease Bun would start so much stuff? Now chicks at school are really hating and trying to figure out how long my hair is. It's going to get ugly next month when I unveil this stuff.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

GoddessMaker said:


> Love that I don't get no side eyes for cowashing here. Was talking to a coworker about cowashing--she wears her hair in a wrap straight and really doesn't do her own hair too often, said what's cowashing? That sounds like too much conditioning. I just shake my head and lol. If she ever saw  this sight she would be in a state of shock.



Girl, there are many cowashers here, including me. No drama here.


----------



## growbaby

Wanted to post a pic of my messy bun do today. I'm getting closer to my dream of a large obnoxious messy bun


----------



## melissa-bee

Embyra said:


> @melissa-bee Ahem...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Your stash looks classy  lol


----------



## Philippians413

Ms. Tiki said:


> Who knew a Southern Tease Bun would start so much stuff? Now chicks at school are really hating and trying to figure out how long my hair is. It's going to get ugly next month when I unveil this stuff.


 
You should do a bun drop in front of those haters lol. Wear your hair in a bun and when you see them looking at you, which you know they will, drop it like it's hot lol.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I hate when I can't get a decent hair pic..I like my little failed braid out. Maybe I need to do 3 braids instead of 2.


----------



## Dee_33

Got my 2nd comb from hot combs...loving the seamless combs can't wait to dc and co-wash tonight.


----------



## JeterCrazed

My hair looks [email protected]$#ing fabulous. 





Almost don't wanna work out, but I'm not going there.


----------



## NJoy

JeterCrazed said:


> My hair looks [email protected]$#ing fabulous.
> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1lyybvzCa1r7ahpy.gif
> Almost don't wanna work out, but I'm not going there.


 
JeterCrazed

Ugh!  Faked me out with the llama link.  I thought it was gonna be a pic of your [email protected]$#ing fabulous hair.   SO wrong, girl.  SO wrong.


----------



## irisak

I went shopping for ponytail holders and didn't realize how hard it was to find a good seamless holder.  Even the "ouchless" ones have a gap that I could picture pulling a good 10 strands out.  Then I saw a donut bun maker thingy-ma-bobber that was made from steel wool.  Who is using this ish?


----------



## Angelinhell

Sticking to one conditioner right now, I noticed the other one was giving me buildup. I also started to wash my hair 3 times a week, so far so good.


----------



## Dee_33

I really hope this Nature's Gate Aloe Cond. is moisturizing


----------



## LexiDior

my hair is breaking off, i think its the henna but im still worried.


----------



## Eclipse

In an effort to minimize the increased shedding I see after getting my hair straightened, I added garlic powder to my deep conditioner last week.  So far, so good!


----------



## Ronnieaj

irisak said:


> I went shopping for ponytail holders and didn't realize how hard it was to find a good seamless holder.  Even the "ouchless" ones have a gap that I could picture pulling a good 10 strands out.  Then I saw a donut bun maker thingy-ma-bobber that was made from steel wool.  Who is using this ish?



irisak,  I use the donut bun maker doohickey, but I cover it with a satin ribbon.  I can stick them both in the wash when the satin gets too oily.  Works like a charm .


----------



## Embyra

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Well damn...now That's a Stash!



 Its nothing compared to what i have seen around here shelves buckling and bending with the weight of whats on it




melissa-bee said:


> Your stash looks classy  lol



omg im dying at classy  you nut!


----------



## mochalocks

Just Got my hair done .  My hair feels soooooo good!

The Keracare moisturizer she used has a nice smell to it.  Not too strong.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Philippians413 said:


> You should do a bun drop in front of those haters lol. Wear your hair in a bun and when you see them looking at you, which you know they will, drop it like it's hot lol.



Girl, a fight might break out.  You know when I wear my hair out next month I'm going to do some extra swing and scalp scratching.


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=188702]NJoy[/USER] said:
			
		

> JeterCrazed
> 
> Ugh!  Faked me out with the llama link.  I thought it was gonna be a pic of your [email protected]$#ing fabulous hair.   SO wrong, girl.  SO wrong.


Swang! Swang!


----------



## thehappyserver

just found out my new apartment has hard water. Which explains the slight increase in dryness in my hair for the past month. About to go shopping around for shower filters.


----------



## LadyChe

I'm sitting in Hawaii at a beautiful resort...

And the only thing I can think about is the table full of women next to me with hair past their arses. 

#pout


----------



## melissa-bee

Embyra said:
			
		

> Its nothing compared to what i have seen around here shelves buckling and bending with the weight of whats on it
> 
> omg im dying at classy  you nut!



Well it is.
You must not have seen the pics with hundreds of multi-coloured Skala  conditioners busting out and falling on the floor.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## NJoy

JeterCrazed said:


> Swang! Swang!
> 
> View attachment 153561


 
JeterCrazed

Oh!  I see you!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Aviah

Finally made APL (the back layer at least)... on to BSB this Christmas! (hopefully I make it before then!


----------



## faithVA

Trying to make myself get up and cowash my hair. I know I will feel better as soon as I get in the shower but taking that first step takes a lot of effort.


----------



## caliscurls

Some days I love my texlaxed strands..others (like today) I just want it bone straight to KISS.....doing a touch up in about 2 weeks 14 weeks post maybe I'll take the plunge


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm having serious hair hate against my own hair.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

UGH! Was getting ready to detangle my hair and realized my comb isn't here. GRRR!!!


----------



## Embyra

melissa-bee said:


> Well it is.
> You must not have seen the pics with hundreds of multi-coloured Skala  conditioners busting out and falling on the floor.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF



 YES i remember those pics like it was yesterday i couldnt believe it


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Have to go buy the hair to get my Senegalese twists tomorrow.  I will be o happy to have a little hair break


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wonder now that I'm relaxed if it's easier for me to decipher what issues my hair is having. I mean I can feel it and tell if it's dry or needs a it of protein. I can also see what products do what ie bad conditioners vs good ones. I will trashing about 4-5 bottles tomorrow bc my hair felt like straw after last nights cowash with Organix Coconut milk conditioner and Tresseme moisture conditioner.


----------



## Philippians413

I think I want to try Curl Junkie Repair Me.


----------



## kandake

I've been really lazy with styling my hair this past week and I think it will continue for another week.


----------



## NappyNelle

My boo is coming tomorrow and my hair is a mess. Grrr.


----------



## bajandoc86

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> My boo is coming tomorrow and my hair is a mess. Grrr.



I'm sure your boo won't even notice.....just glad to see you


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

My DS hair is so thick and just sucks up everything I've been having thoughts of using the pink stuff in his hair. None of many good stuff is working, even the Dcing only last a day lol. Maybe i should whip some of that shea butter and oils together first.


----------



## Philippians413

I flat ironed my hair. I can actually get it darn near pin straight now, but it has no body nor swang.


----------



## chelleypie810

Philippians413 the way I get my hair to have lots of body is using redken smoothdown on my wet hair, airdrying and then blowdrying when its about 70-85% dry. Then I flat iron. I don't add any more heat protectant. I also make sure to deep condition my hair for about 3 hrs so I can have as much moisture as possible. By doing this my hair has salon style and lots of shine. hope this helped a little bc I was having the hardest time getting that body that I get from the hair salon.


----------



## Philippians413

chelleypie810 Thanks! It'll be a while until I flat iron again (after summer), but I'm going to give your way a try next time


----------



## Embyra

My bottles for me to put my eco gel in have arrived those tubs they come in are too big for my cabinet and i refuse to have anything on the floor


----------



## Britt

Welp, I'm in a new salon and getting a wash n set. I'm gonna get my roots blown after i'm done with the rollers under the dryer. Coming to the salon reminds me of why I prefer to do it myself - I use the right amount of conditioner and a lot and my hair usually has good slip when it's time to rollerset. They put me under the dryer and took me out in 6 minutes - no bueno. Idk if they r trying to conserve their energy bill. But if that is the case - I will start to wash and deep condition at home and then let them rollerset and blow my roots especially since I'd like to stretch for another 8 wks. The washing and deep conditioning is the meat and potatoes of my hair regimen anyway. I'd gladly let them rollerset and blow- but I am anal about washing, conditioning and detangling.


----------



## Ogoma

Philippians413 said:


> I think I want to try Curl Junkie Repair Me.



I :lovedrool: it. But given the price it is a 1-2x a year treat. I hope it has a shelf life of 3-4 years .


----------



## Philippians413

Ogoma said:


> I :lovedrool: it. But given the price it is a 1-2x a year treat. I hope it has a shelf life of 3-4 years .


 
I used the 20% off coupon, so I got free shipping and like 80 cents off lol. I really need Aveyou to hurry up and have a flash sale.


----------



## Loving

Brittster said:


> Welp, I'm in a new salon and getting a wash n set. I'm gonna get my roots blown after i'm done with the rollers under the dryer. Coming to the salon reminds me of why I prefer to do it myself - I use the right amount of conditioner and a lot and my hair usually has good slip when it's time to rollerset. They put me under the dryer and took me out in 6 minutes - no bueno. Idk if they r trying to conserve their energy bill. But if that is the case - I will start to wash and deep condition at home and then let them rollerset and blow my roots especially since I'd like to stretch for another 8 wks. The washing and deep conditioning is the meat and potatoes of my hair regimen anyway. I'd gladly let them rollerset and blow- but I am anal about washing, conditioning and detangling.


Brittster That's what I do. I wash and DC my hair and go to the salon for a rollerset. It's cheaper (as I am only charged for a wetset as opposed to being charged for a shampoo and set) and my hair is healthier.


----------



## Philippians413

Just saw this on tumblr. How cute is she!


----------



## Britt

Philippians413 said:
			
		

> I used the 20% off coupon, so I got free shipping and like 80 cents off lol. I really need Aveyou to hurry up and have a flash sale.



When they do I'll def be getting the bigger bottle of Curl Rehab and I'll prob get another bottle of poo and the repair me. I really like the products I hv by them.


----------



## Britt

Loving said:
			
		

> Brittster That's what I do. I wash and DC my hair and go to the salon for a rollerset. It's cheaper (as I am only charged for a wetset as opposed to being charged for a shampoo and set) and my hair is healthier.



Yeah, bc I gv my hair the tlc it needs when I wash it. I can wash it, sit under my heat cap for how lib I pls and let them do the part I can't do as well as them - rollerset and blow. I just don't want to look cheap or ghetto. It's really more abt my hair health than skimping on $2. I hope when I do that next wk they don't side eye me for coming in with a conditioning cap and my scarf over it.


----------



## Britt

Welp - just came in from the hairdresser. I wasn't too happy with the way she did my blow out. There is actually an art to blowing roots. I've had hairdressers blow out your roots and you're not flinching from the heat on your scalp and they'll section your hair off and blow and kinda take their time and your roots are nice and straight. I moved to a different neighborhood and this salon is literally right across the street from me. There is another salon in walking distance - I'm going to try them next weekend and I hope I have a better experience there.


----------



## msbettyboop

E.U.R.E.K.A!!! I can't believe all the products I've been overlooking as useless on my shelves are turning out to be gems. 

Skala lissative + grapeseed oil + honey = the softest, tangle free hair and ENDS on the planet! 

I've had the Skala for nearly a year but I've always been like. "I'll get to you eventually." I looked at it this weekend and it said "hair smoothening system" so I gave it a go instead of my usual shea butter conditioner.


----------



## Americka

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> E.U.R.E.K.A!!! I can't believe all the products I've been overlooking as useless on my shelves are turning out to be gems.
> 
> Skala lissative + grapeseed oil + honey = the softest, tangle free hair and ENDS on the planet!
> 
> I've had the Skala for nearly a year but I've always been like. "I'll get to you eventually." I looked at it this weekend and it said "hair smoothening system" so I gave it a go instead of my usual shea butter conditioner.



*cries* @ the mention of Skala... I miss it!

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## msbettyboop

Americka said:


> *cries* @ the mention of Skala... I miss it!
> 
> Sent from my Toshiba Thrive



@Americka, were you part of the Skala frenzy started by coffee last year?


----------



## halee_J

Revisiting the faux bun. I need keep my ends baggied until I figure how to combat this dry cold air. I really like MsVcharles' method.


----------



## loved

3 months post BC, it's interesting to see the different rates of growth across my head. My goal is a blunt cut so I really want the crown to grow but it's lagging. The back was growing so fast I had to cut it because it was giving my TWA a funny shape.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm a bit not thrilled. I got to the Koren BSS bc I needed hair clips,simple basic ones. I have gotten some cute ones before. Well I went to over 4 bss one in the hood even and no luck. Now I'm going to be forced to buy at Target or some drugstore. So no bueno. Why can't I get a cute tortoise color hair clip and a black one that is sorta med size on the ground. I really don't like ordering online bc I like my items immediately. The woes of beauty.


----------



## Meritamen

Don't know what happened but my hair obsession died all of a sudden. The constant need to do length checks, PJism, desire to check hair blogs and youtube channels just disappeared seemingly over night. And it is welcomed. I was driving myself crazy over some hair. Finally, it is back to being a fun hobby like caring my nails.


----------



## Embyra

halee_J said:
			
		

> Revisiting the faux bun. I need keep my ends baggied until I figure how to combat this dry cold air. I really like MsVcharles' method.



Your hair looks so thick and lush!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

This semi perm colour I done months ago barely showed up ....and where it does show instead of fading it seems to be growing out (like perm colour does)

I can see my new Growth and the old colour hmmmm

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

Oh how I miss the days when I didn't really think about my hair that much, only took a hot second to wash/condition whenever I felt I had a little time on my hands, & did whatever to it without a second thought.  Oh, wait...I didn't really have much hair back then. *slaps myself back to reality*


----------



## Americka

msbettyboop said:


> @Americka, were you part of the Skala frenzy started by coffee last year?


msbettyboop Yep! Posting Skala pics and errythang! Seriously, I love that stuff. Unbelievable slip! I'm still holding onto a couple of leave ins, but none of the poos, cons or masques. *pours a lil leave in out* It's so hard to say goodbye to Skalaaaa...


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I just gave away my Skala stash.


----------



## Americka

nakialovesshoes said:


> I just gave away my Skala stash.


*sniff* Did it go to a good and loving home, nakialovesshoes?


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Americka said:


> *sniff* Did it go to a good and loving home, nakialovesshoes?



Americka I gave it to a member of the forum. Only reason I gave it away is b/c I stopped using cones. When I had chemicals in my hair, I would use the Skala masques with my steamer & I got great results. 

I was one of the ones that jumped on the bandwagon b/c of Coffee & I went around to all of the local Big Lots & bought them out.


----------



## BrandNew

Locs coming along nicely. I can't wait for my first retwist but I'm fine with the messy look at the moment.


----------



## Ogoma

I am not sure how I feel about the ITDF Organicals DC. My hair felt like I had done a protein treatment and it is not what I need right now . I think I am going to use it as a rinse-out from here on out.


----------



## leiah

I need to find a DC with great slip to replace my beloved baba de caracol


----------



## HanaKuroi

I will never ever sleep in henna again. My hair isn't breaking it seems tangly in the back from being smooshed. Never again. How do I fix it?


----------



## JeterCrazed

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I will never ever sleep in henna again. My hair isn't breaking it seems tangly in the back from being smooshed. Never again. How do I fix it?



Detangling conditioner or silicon serum and rinse.


----------



## msbettyboop

Americka said:


> @msbettyboop Yep! Posting Skala pics and errythang! Seriously, I love that stuff. Unbelievable slip! I'm still holding onto a couple of leave ins, but none of the poos, cons or masques. *pours a lil leave in out* It's so hard to say goodbye to Skalaaaa...



Americka, I know. Coffee had me hunting down Skala like I was hunting down Bin Laden! . I just ran out the avocado leave in which was the only leave in that worked on my hair . I don't know what I'm gonna do now. The shea butter DC was the bomb too but I ran out so I turned to Lory's instead. I didn't like any of the shampoos and the conditioners  were so so but the avocado, chocolate and shea butter DCs  and apparently lissative as well.


----------



## HanaKuroi

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> Detangling conditioner or silicon serum and rinse.



JeterCrazed do you have any recommendations? I can't believe that didn't occur to me.


----------



## halee_J

Banding!!!...Where have I been?! Why did this not click in my mind before??? I hear about /see it ALL the time on this board and it never occured to me to try until I saw this blog post just now. Her hair is so gorge  I swear I've been sleeping on all the good stuff  Going to try on my hair today after the light blowdry


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok tested some of my SE products on this head. I can see I love the cholesterol one it made my hair feel like butter. The mega silk was ok. I think it will be going into the give away pile. I want to get to a point in my stash where I know everything that is in there,how it works,and that it works solo so if I do add something like honey or cermiades I know that it's only getting increased and not being added to in order to dr it up. Now enjoying my fresh clean scalp feel and breathe.


----------



## melissa-bee

Revisited Cholesterol. I got the Hollywood Olive Oil one. 
Just realising it's saying damaged hair. I hope I don't get protein overload I wanted to leave it in for a few hours.


----------



## itismehmmkay

So  trying out going back to rollersets. Would still just do weekly. Also used elasta qp h2o as a leave in. Think I was having a reaction to that other leave in; I've seen that before.


----------



## SuchaLady

Is there a such thing as too much hair? I'm looking at a video on YT and the girls hair looks like rope hanging from her head.


----------



## Simply_elle

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> Is there a such thing as too much hair? I'm looking at a video on YT and the girls hair looks like rope hanging from her head.



I need links! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## melissa-bee

I going to replace AB GPB with Hollywood cholesterol so much cheaper and just as effective.


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];16142733]@JeterCrazed do you have any recommendations? I can't believe that didn't occur to me.


Biolage Detangling Conditioner
Silicon Mix


----------



## Philippians413

I need to find a storage unit for my hair products.


----------



## SuchaLady

Simply_elle http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=vDHcPUhW9Jo Her hair is so pretty! Long and thick! It just looks like its taking over her head.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Infusing herbs in coconut oil.
Thermaneem poo & condish worked well for a first time use.


----------



## SuchaLady

Think I'm going to give straight hair another go. A roller wrap every now and again wont murder my retention. I really don't notice a difference keeping my hair in that stupid bun everyday anyway. Plus my mama will leave me the heck alone finally.


----------



## spellinto

really hope this garlic shampoo slows down my shedding.  black tea rinses work well for me but i just wanted to try something different that could curb my shedding with less stops involved

why do my ends always look a hot mess :\? i'm moisturizing my hair this stretch like there's no tomorrow. i want soft, nourished tresses every day!

now that i've learned how to soften my new growth, i hope it'll be easier to slick down my edges this stretch.  i have a garnier wax that i love and that seems to work for everyone else except me when i have months of new growth.  hopefully the combo of the softener and the new growth will keep the bad boy edges tamed!


----------



## Daeuiel

I just realized how much my hair has grown in the last 9 months. I really don't keep track of it because I'm in wigs so often, and I really only wear my hair out when the character I'm playing has an afro. Thanks to mw138 for asking me to post this pic, because it was looking at it and then looking at my siggy that made me think 'yay! I made progress!'  

This pic was taken in September 2011







The pic in my siggy was taken on June 2nd. My fro is bigger!!  :woohoo:


----------



## spellinto

Daeuiel said:


> I just realized how much my hair has grown in the last 9 months. I really don't keep track of it because I'm in wigs so often, and I really only wear my hair out when the character I'm playing has an afro. Thanks to mw138 for asking me to post this pic, because it was looking at it and then looking at my siggy that made me think 'yay! I made progress!'
> 
> This pic was taken in September 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic in my siggy was taken on June 2nd. My fro is bigger!!  :woohoo:



this is off topic but you have flawless skin Daeuiel!


----------



## Daeuiel

spellinto said:


> this is off topic but you have flawless skin Daeuiel!



Thank you! It's extra shiny in exchange, lol.


----------



## spellinto

just air dried, braided my hair in two pigtails, tied the ends (carefully!) with elastic bands and coated them in castor oil, and stuffed it all into my bonnet   hoping my hair will be quenched and moisturized tomorrow morning, especially these ends


----------



## mw138

Daeuiel said:


> I just realized how much my hair has grown in the last 9 months. I really don't keep track of it because I'm in wigs so often, and I really only wear my hair out when the character I'm playing has an afro. Thanks to mw138 for asking me to post this pic, because it was looking at it and then looking at my siggy that made me think 'yay! I made progress!'
> 
> This pic was taken in September 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic in my siggy was taken on June 2nd. My fro is bigger!!  :woohoo:



You've made great hair progress, Daeuiel!


----------



## NJoy

Got a couple, three shipping notices this weekend.  So why am I expecting them to show up tomorrow?  Ah well.  I can dream, can't I?


----------



## itismehmmkay

Washed w/ Mizani shampoo (that purifying?) and Moisturefuse conditioner.  Used Elasta qp H2O to rollerset.  Airdried.  Went over rollerset w/ ceramic curling iron and a tiiiiny amount of Elasta qp curl wax for each section.  My hair came out so bouncy and ish.  I think I got a weekly regimen back!  I used to do this same thing back in the day, but with different products.  I's back.


----------



## Skiggle

*TOO FRIGGIN CUTE!*


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Sooo ticked off!! :heated:  First just let me say, yes I am _that_ Mom.  The one that's picky, and over protective and I just DGAF what anyone thinks about That!  So when I hand over my boys to my In-Laws, I expect my directions to be followed!  So why after tellin my MIL to use the butter, that I made myself thank you very much, on my boys hair and skin....why did they come back with some Other mineral oil laden oil moisturizer in their hair???   It took TWO washes to get that crap out!  

I just feel like sending her a stank as hell text message sayin "Lady...You may be bald, but don't take that out on my boys hair! Kthanx!!"   
I'm not...but I feel like it.


----------



## choctaw

nakialovesshoes said:


> I just gave away my Skala stash.




nakialovesshoes
the skala heads have tracked your stash to its new location ... and commenced begging ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciYv3csp4uE&feature=related


----------



## Philippians413

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Sooo ticked off!! :heated: First just let me say, yes I am _that_ Mom. The one that's picky, and over protective and I just DGAF what anyone thinks about That! So when I hand over my boys to my In-Laws, I expect my directions to be followed! So why after tellin my MIL to use the butter, that I made myself thank you very much, on my boys hair and skin....why did they come back with some Other mineral oil laden oil moisturizer in their hair???  It took TWO washes to get that crap out!
> 
> I just feel like sending her a stank as hell text message sayin *"Lady...You may be bald, but don't take that out on my boys hair! Kthanx!!"*
> I'm not...but I feel like it.


 
@ the bolded


----------



## Ms. Tiki

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Sooo ticked off!! :heated:  First just let me say, yes I am _that_ Mom.  The one that's picky, and over protective and I just DGAF what anyone thinks about That!  So when I hand over my boys to my In-Laws, I expect my directions to be followed!  So why after tellin my MIL to use the butter, that I made myself thank you very much, on my boys hair and skin....why did they come back with some Other mineral oil laden oil moisturizer in their hair???   It took TWO washes to get that crap out!
> 
> I just feel like sending her a stank as hell text message sayin "Lady...You may be bald, but don't take that out on my boys hair! Kthanx!!"
> I'm not...but I feel like it.




I know you can't tell her that but you might want to tell her that you would appreciate it if she would use the products you send. Then let her know it took you two washes. I've had to speak up with my ex husband and his new wife the same way to let them know I send things for a reason, damn it use it. Never had a problem again.


----------



## bosswitch

DC'd my hair with Nexxus Humectress last night and I think I found a new staple. It gave my hair some much needed moisture (my natural roots loved it) but I sadly no incredible slip. I love the subtle scent that isn't strong but you get a good whiff when the wind blows in your hair. Divine  After that, I followed up with a tea & ACV rinse, cowash then I blow-dried and flat-ironed my hair. It's so soft and silky. I think I look quite shmexy today 

I'm going to work on nursing my hair back to health with detangling, weekly protein and moisturizing DCs and consistent moisturizing and sealing. Once my hair is good I'll get a BKT so I'm not damaging my hair with heat. Things are looking good


----------



## NappyNelle

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Sooo ticked off!! :heated:  First just let me say, yes I am _that_ Mom.  The one that's picky, and over protective and I just DGAF what anyone thinks about That!  So when I hand over my boys to my In-Laws, I expect my directions to be followed!  So why after tellin my MIL to use the butter, that I made myself thank you very much, on my boys hair and skin....why did they come back with some Other mineral oil laden oil moisturizer in their hair???   It took TWO washes to get that crap out!
> 
> I just feel like sending her a stank as hell text message sayin "Lady...You may be bald, but don't take that out on my boys hair! Kthanx!!"
> I'm not...but I feel like it.



I'm going to be that mom, too!!!! I don't think I'll be able to trust any child of mine to my SO's family. Is that bad? 

Skiggle WHO BABY DAT?! She is gorgeous. I want to cuddle and kiss her up. Look at those baby feet! Awwwwww 

My hair looks sooooo good today, but it's definitely time to wash and deep condition.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ms. Tiki said:


> I know you can't tell her that but you might want to tell her that you would appreciate it if she would use the products you send. Then let her know it took you two washes. I've had to speak up with my ex husband and his new wife the same way to let them know I send things for a reason, damn it use it. Never had a problem again.



I've had so much grief with that woman, and already cussed her out before, that for things like this I'd rather just let it ride for my husbands sake.  Next time I'll send a liquified oil mix, and stress that she needs to ONLY use what I send....whenever that next time will be, and it won't be anytime soon.  

Ugh, anything that requires two...TWO washes to come out shouldn't be used on Anyone's head, never mind 20 month olds!  Sheesh...no wonder she's balding...


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

NappyNelle said:


> *I'm going to be that mom, too!!!! I don't think I'll be able to trust any child of mine to my SO's family. Is that bad?*
> 
> Skiggle WHO BABY DAT?! She is gorgeous. I want to cuddle and kiss her up. Look at those baby feet! Awwwwww
> 
> My hair looks sooooo good today, but it's definitely time to wash and deep condition.



For boys that I was on bedrest for 18 Weeks for, and prayed them into the world....I am That Momma Bear.    I already told her somethin Real Good, about who the HBIC is regarding my boys, and that ain't gonna change anytime soon.  

I used to work in child welfare before I became a mom, and as I told my husband...it would be a damn shame if I did so much for other families children, and couldn't give more to my own.  So, if she don't like it, TOUGH!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I've had so much grief with that woman, and already cussed her out before, that for things like this I'd rather just let it ride for my husbands sake.  Next time I'll send a liquified oil mix, and stress that she needs to ONLY use what I send....whenever that next time will be, and it won't be anytime soon.
> 
> Ugh, anything that requires two...TWO washes to come out shouldn't be used on Anyone's head, never mind 20 month olds!  Sheesh...no wonder she's balding...




I can understand completely. She must be heavy handed along with using the wrong products. He scalp is probably suffocating!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Wow just got my first 'shade' in a thread!! I got excited! :-/


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ms. Tiki said:


> I can understand completely. She must be heavy handed along with using the wrong products. *He scalp is probably suffocating!*



The weaves, and braids is hangin on by the strength of prayer alone, I swear it!


----------



## faithVA

I feel the temptation to cowash my hair tonight. Fortunately I am so sleepy I can barely keep my eyes open. That's a good thing because I have no business touching my hair today.


----------



## BrandNew

Got my hair styled in an updo today, going for my first retwist on Monday.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

MrsJaiDiva said:


> The weaves, and braids is hangin on by the strength of prayer alone, I swear it!



Oh lawd


----------



## Ms. Tiki

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Wow just got my first 'shade' in a thread!! I got excited! :-/



pre_medicalrulz It just means you are doing something right and your hair is long and luxurious.


----------



## lamaria211

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> Sooo ticked off!! :heated:  First just let me say, yes I am that Mom.  The one that's picky, and over protective and I just DGAF what anyone thinks about That!  So when I hand over my boys to my In-Laws, I expect my directions to be followed!  So why after tellin my MIL to use the butter, that I made myself thank you very much, on my boys hair and skin....why did they come back with some Other mineral oil laden oil moisturizer in their hair???   It took TWO washes to get that crap out!
> 
> I just feel like sending her a stank as hell text message sayin "Lady...You may be bald, but don't take that out on my boys hair! Kthanx!!"
> I'm not...but I feel like it.



Your like me I only use Giovanni and SM products on my boys so I buy travel size packs for when they go to the inlaws they usually end up using it themselves smh but they know im anal so they also use them on my kids. Cause ill cut the a** off for months!


----------



## Angelinhell

Will be attempting to do my own senegalese twists. I hope they turn out ok, not sure how long it will take me. I just can't shell out $120.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

lamaria211 said:


> Your like me I only use Giovanni and SM products on my boys so I buy travel size packs for when they go to the inlaws they usually end up using it themselves smh but they know im anal so they also use them on my kids. *Cause ill cut the a** off for months!*



Oh yes...gonna be a lil bit before my boys go back over there!   This is Always the problem with me n her....she swear she know better, but you can tell who really does!  And every time she sees them, or me, she talks about how thick our hair is....that means follow my instructions!!  Cause clearly you haven't a Clue about it!!


----------



## NJoy

No more online purchases for me.  I'm tired of getting jacked by shipping costs.  

I'm expecting 4 separate deliveries. I sorta forgot what I ordered. (I'm an impulse shopper BIG time. )  I decided to go through my emails to check my shipping notices and straight off the back, I'm wondering why I paid a total (including shipping) of $20.94 for an 8 oz bottle of an indian oil that I may not even use.   And that's the small order.

Ugh!!!  Why didn't I just check my little local indian shop?  

And did I really order from GNC when they're right next to my grocery store? Trippin.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

^^^I agree on the shipping. I try to only order online if/ when shipping is free or I can not get the item locally. Shipping can turn into a whole new bill.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Your like me I only use Giovanni and SM products on my boys so I buy travel size packs for when they go to the inlaws they usually end up using it themselves smh but they know im anal so they also use them on my kids. Cause ill cut the a** off for months!



Which Giovonni products do you use on your boys hair ladies?


----------



## lamaria211

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:
			
		

> Which Giovonni products do you use on your boys hair ladies?



I use the SAS Deeper Moisture poo and Deep Conditioner!


----------



## FoxxyLocs

NJoy said:
			
		

> No more online purchases for me.  I'm tired of getting jacked by shipping costs.
> 
> I'm expecting 4 separate deliveries. I sorta forgot what I ordered. (I'm an impulse shopper BIG time. )  I decided to go through my emails to check my shipping notices and straight off the back, I'm wondering why I paid a total (including shipping) of $20.94 for an 8 oz bottle of an indian oil that I may not even use.   And that's the small order.
> 
> Ugh!!!  Why didn't I just check my little local indian shop?
> 
> And did I really order from GNC when they're right next to my grocery store? Trippin.



I try to only order when shipping is free, or if the price is cheap enough to offset the shipping. I do almost all of my shopping for clothes, shoes, and hair products online.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I use the SAS Deeper Moisture poo and Deep Conditioner!



Ok, I have the conditioner and will start co washing my boys hair with that. Next time I go to TjMaxx I'll pick up the shampoo and they that on my boys.

My oldest son hair just sucks everything up! I'm about the whip up a Shea Butter mixture to try out over the summer on their hair if that works that will be their staple.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I need to dc my hair again bc that SE mess has my hair dry like straw. I think when I get home my beloved Joico Moisture Recovery will be brought out. I may even break the hooded dryer out during the week. I want my hair as flat as possible.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Angelinhell said:


> Will be attempting to do my own senegalese twists. I hope they turn out ok, not sure how long it will take me. I just can't shell out $120.



I understand. I'm still trying to talk myself into braiding my hair or doing kinky twist


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Ok, I have the conditioner and will start co washing my boys hair with that. Next time I go to TjMaxx I'll pick up the shampoo and they that on my boys.
> 
> My oldest son hair just sucks everything up! I'm about the whip up a Shea Butter mixture to try out over the summer on their hair if that works that will be their staple.



One of my boys hair is like that too, and it only got better when I stopped using shampoo entirely.  I could run my fingers through his hair, and feel moisture in his curls.  The L'Oreal cleansing conditioner is pretty good,mand it's cheap.


----------



## Philippians413

I just saw a white girl on youtube using a toothbrush on her hair. I've never seen anyone who wasn't black do that before lol.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Washed my hair this morning before work.  Realized I could really have a cute wash n go if not for this alopecia bald spot at my crown.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Angelinhell said:


> Will be attempting to do my own senegalese twists. I hope they turn out ok, not sure how long it will take me. I just can't shell out $120.


 
Are you planning on adding hair for your twists?  I want to do some type of twists or braids of my own, but don't have a clue how to without the added hair slipping out.


----------



## Kindheart

Ugh creme of Nature  Deep moisturizing Conditioner feela more like a protein treatment ,perhaps i should have used it with heat but instead i used it in the shower and left it on 10 mins (instead of 20) it tangled my hair something bad and it left it dry as hay (feels thicker though) . I won't buy this one again.


----------



## Philippians413

I have to ease up off the Wen. I'm using it too often (like every day since I got it) and my hair doesn't need it that often lol.


----------



## DarkJoy

Tried some products that I was gonna throw away because my fro hated the. on my flat ironed hair they work and feel  great! Strange...


----------



## -PYT

I'm really leaning towards some crochet braids as my next venture...found a good tutorial video for them.. Great actually!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rJSEaarJH4


----------



## choctaw

TIGI Headshot bottle hit the recycle bin today ... next contender is Original Mane n Tail conditioner diluted with distilled water (50:50)


----------



## havilland

i tried Tresemme Naturals moisturzing conditioner twice.

EPIC FAIL!

i hate that stuff and hope the people who make it rot......(just kidding)


----------



## halee_J

Hair did not like banding, but blow-drying with tension works well. I just need to get faster.

Gonna try out the GVP version of K-Pak. If it works just as well then I'll be happy because it's sooo much cheaper.


----------



## Ms_Whit

Don't usually post, but decided to come out of lurkdom to show my new siggy as i was reviewing my progress 3 years has turned my hair around! Anyway back to reading the other forums!


----------



## I AM...

Tonight I washed with my Hairveda shampoo and I love it. Cleans without stripping.  For the first time I used Crecepelo, Garlic condish and argan oil. Two strand twist and I'm watching the game. The beau asked, "Do you want company?" Told him No. I just wanna be alone. Honestly I do not feel like him asking about what I am doing to my hair. #leavemealone


----------



## NJoy

Ms_Whit said:


> Don't usually post, but decided to come out of lurkdom to show my new siggy as i was reviewing my progress 3 years has turned my hair around! Anyway back to reading the other forums!


 
Ms_Whit

Your hair really did do a turnaround. Great job!  And uh, now that you've come out to play, I'd like to know more about that last look.  What did you do? Dare I ask for a tutorial?


----------



## lamaria211

I have waaayyy to many products and I want more ok I feel better I promise this next few purchases from curl junkie will be my last!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

It was either True Blood, or wash my hair....and obviously True Blood won....but Man my head is itching right now!!


----------



## Ms_Whit

Well NJoy here is a tutorial that describes how to make the Cinnabun:

*Hairmania3000:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP8FdTTsSk4&feature=watch_response

My variation: i use stockings to make my puff, twist multiple times before rolling down and pinning, and I do the middle section first so i can make sure my parts are covered. If any of the rolls look awkward I usually add more pins to get rid of any spaces and to get the cinna-bun look.

If I'm in a rush I'll do two in the middle and 4 on the outside or just 4 on the outside.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Doing box braids on my hair tomorrow!


----------



## NJoy

Ms_Whit said:


> Well NJoy here is a tutorial that describes how to make the Cinnabun:
> 
> *Hairmania3000:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP8FdTTsSk4&feature=watch_response
> 
> My variation: i use stockings to make my puff, twist multiple times before rolling down and pinning, and I do the middle section first so i can make sure my parts are covered. If any of the rolls look awkward I usually add more pins to get rid of any spaces and to get the cinna-bun look.
> 
> If I'm in a rush I'll do two in the middle and 4 on the outside or just 4 on the outside.



Ms_Whit

I love it!  Thanks for the link.

P.S.  I love your screen name.  My friends used to call my mom Ms. Whit.


----------



## NJoy

I am really njoy'g pulling my twists up in a high ponytail.


----------



## Katherina

Sick of knots and tangles. May start straightening more often.


----------



## yynot

Oh dear God the shrinkage!!


----------



## halee_J

This weekend, I'm going exploring for hair stuff. Castor oil, AVG and the Sally's that is supposed to be downtown. Hopefully I can find Roux PC there.


----------



## I AM...

Rocking my mid-size afro to work today. I am a Corporate Trainer and the class is giving me looks. I refuse to apologize for how I am made.  This ain;T even it in full bloom.   My "Supervisor" as been staring at me all day.  IT's F-ing HILARIOUS!! BUt I look so fly...


----------



## caliscurls

Why does my scalp always feel like ants are crawling all over it the day before I'm going to relax....? :-/


----------



## faithVA

And exactly what is the point of your thread? erplexed


----------



## winona

Yea spring twist on Monday .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## choctaw

Using Mane n Tail conditioner for oil rinses.


----------



## msbettyboop

3 day weekend coming up. Plan to do a twist out on my entire head for the first time. Really small twists so it comes out looking the way I like.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Tomorrow's a wash day and my instinct is telling me to go back to John Frieda's Root Awakening Breakage Defense Conditioner.  Both my hair and scalp seem to love it.  Last wash day I used Pantene Pro-V Beautiful Lengths which used to be my favorite but I'm beginning to think it's better if I use it as the months get colder, like in the fall since it's so thick.erplexed  All my other conditioners in rotation (Tresemme, JF, VO5) are thinner.

Meanwhile I need to track down some VO5 Strengthening Shampoo/Conditioner to try out.


----------



## Ogoma

For the first time, did my wash and go before stepping out of the bathtub; tied a microfiber towel to help it dry a bit while getting dressed. Pros: it took like two minutes to slather everything on because my hair was so wet and I don't have a lot of frizz. Cons: my hair is still wet and it looks to much like a shiny jheri-curl. I will try again tomorrow using less styler.


----------



## felic1

I finally had my water filter installed!!!


----------



## Lissa0821

This has been the best 12 week relaxer stretch, I think I have my regime down pack now.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I really feel like just washing my hair.  But I'm trying to make it last through the whole week like back in the day.  I just need a good mid-week moisturizer.  I think the H2O will do and maybe a lil oil sheen after?


----------



## msbettyboop

Found vitamin e oil of 70,000 IU. Yes Lord!!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Contemplating a long stretch with the thought of going natural, with flat ironing my roots after sets and flexi/braidouts as my style options  while i make up my mind. 

Been watching a lot of long haired natuals on YouTube lately and I've hit HL twice already so I think I'm just looking for a new goal to set.


----------



## JJamiah

I want this hair style for vacation  

I can dress this up or down and still keep cool


----------



## winona

Lawd just finished volunteering at the hospital.  Those dang nurses are saints definitely something to aspire to.


----------



## kandake

I'm not feeling my puffs anymore.  What's that about.


----------



## chelseatiara

I really need to deep condition my hair...


----------



## kandake

Must resist urge to straighten...


----------



## NappyNelle

My hair was huge while I ran errands today.  However, I am worried about my edges.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

DC-ing while watching the NBA Finals... ...I think John Frieda is my new favorite hair care line... My hair can't get enough of it.... =D


----------



## allmundjoi

I have high porosity hair. Hennaed and now my porosity is too low. Lol. I can't win.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I'm Black...like 100% Caribbean American, not a White person in sight for generations in my family.  So Why Inda H*ll are my curls so fragile???   I mean really...there's way more White in my Hubby's family, and even His hair clumps with ease!!  Why??


----------



## halee_J

allmundjoi, how long has it been since you applied the henna? Do you mix it with anything? I also have porous hair, when I hennaed (just henna+water), initially my hair felt like wasn't absorbing anything i.e like porosity too low. It would like a week for the henna fully oxidize and "settle in". Then my hair felt really really good. I found that after doing henna glosses instead of straight henna and leaving it on for a shorter period, that "low porosity"effect went away.


----------



## allmundjoi

halee_J said:
			
		

> allmundjoi, how long has it been since you applied the henna? Do you mix it with anything? I also have porous hair, when I hennaed (just henna+water), initially my hair felt like wasn't absorbing anything i.e like porosity too low. It would like a week for the henna fully oxidize and "settle in". Then my hair felt really really good. I found that after doing henna glosses instead of straight henna and leaving it on for a shorter period, that issue went away.



halee_J. It has been 2 weeks. I henna every 6-10 weeks, but this time my hair seems so resistant to moisture. I mixed henna + aloe vera juice + tea tree eo + rosemary eo +  peppermint eo + unprocessed honey + drops of lemon juice. I didn't feel like waiting to use it so I just put it in my hair. I rinsed with TJ Nourish spa. I can't remember if I did a dc. I will be patient and wait for my hair to come back to me. Thanks, good point about oxidation of henna. Maybe that's why it is acting extremely lo po? The henna hasnt 'matured'? Maybe I will switch to more frequent glosses again, good rec. I used to do glosses before I started to do full henna tx. Glosses were easier to work with too. Do you noticed improved porosity with glosses?


----------



## Rocky91

i am tired to death of my hair.
i got a one inch trim today to freshen up cause my ends were terrible. and that's what i get for thinking i can follow others and delay trimming. no sir that doesn't work for me.
so yea my hair looks great but jeebus i am still MILES away from APL. at this point, it's like wtf? people who went natural just a yr ago have hair longer than mine, i'm sure.
ugh. i don't like comparing myself, but dangnabit it seems like i'm bout to be one of those folks who on here for years and years and don't never make it past shoulder length.


----------



## NJoy

Sure would be nice if my oils come in today.  I love getting packages but hate the wait.  Ah well.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I need to buy this Reno Velvet in a 4/33 in 10 inches this 18 inch nappy hair is killing me


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

It was a good idea to use a balancing shampoo instead of clarifying. That "difference" I felt in my hair is gone. My hair loves John Freida's line, it seems to prefer lightweight products, especially during the warmer months. But I did the porosity test and my hair has low to normal porosity. I know my ends were very uneven but I hate that my stylist trimmed them. I'm back at full APL which means I have 3 inches until MBL. Hopefully I'll reach it by September.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Rocky91 said:
			
		

> i am tired to death of my hair.
> i got a one inch trim today to freshen up cause my ends were terrible. and that's what i get for thinking i can follow others and delay trimming. no sir that doesn't work for me.
> so yea my hair looks great but jeebus i am still MILES away from APL. at this point, it's like wtf? people who went natural just a yr ago have hair longer than mine, i'm sure.
> ugh. i don't like comparing myself, but dangnabit it seems like i'm bout to be one of those folks who on here for years and years and don't never make it past shoulder length.



That's how I feel about getting past APL. (See my previous post.) It's hard not to compare yourself to others. Just keep giving your hair TLC and you'll see results.


----------



## greenandchic

Still trying to figure out if my weekly shampooing is good for my hair or not.  I love how clean my scalp feels.  These days I've been alternating shampoo (scalp) with a cleansing conditioner and cowashing if my hair doesn't feel gunky.


----------



## msbettyboop

Ok, does biotin make anyone else feel quizzy? I take around 1800mcg a day as prescribed by the pharmacist.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Yea that washing during the week is not gone cut it.  I just need to find a mid-week moisturizer that'll make my hair last until the next weekend wash.  I'm thinking of coconut oil mixed w/ WGO; I remember using that back in the day before.


----------



## halee_J

allmundjoi said:


> halee_J. It has been 2 weeks. I henna every 6-10 weeks, but this time my hair seems so resistant to moisture. I mixed henna + aloe vera juice + tea tree eo + rosemary eo +  peppermint eo + unprocessed honey + drops of lemon juice. I didn't feel like waiting to use it so I just put it in my hair. I rinsed with TJ Nourish spa. I can't remember if I did a dc. I will be patient and wait for my hair to come back to me. Thanks, good point about oxidation of henna. Maybe that's why it is acting extremely lo po? The henna hasnt 'matured'? Maybe I will switch to more frequent glosses again, good rec. I used to do glosses before I started to do full henna tx. Glosses were easier to work with too. Do you noticed improved porosity with glosses?




allmundjoi sounds like what was happening to me, it should soon "settle". In the meantime, do more of what you do for moisture; DCs cowashing etc. You can also try baggying for a few nights to help you along. I realized that after awhile that straight henna was too much, because it was taking longer and longer for the henna to "settle". I get a much better result with the glosses.


----------



## NJoy

msbettyboop said:


> Ok, does biotin make anyone else feel quizzy? I take around 1800mcg a day as prescribed by the pharmacist.


 
msbettyboop

Maybe take it with food. Sometimes taking stuff on an empty stomach will bother your tummy.


----------



## IMFOCSD

So I have been a member of LHCF for almost 7 years...why am i just now reaching APL...I should have been to atleast WL by now 

sigh..Im so determined to be atleast BSL sometime this year


----------



## ms.tatiana

Okay after a long conversion with myself I have decided that buying weave costs to much & getting it installed does also. I wouldn't be saying this if my hair was still black, but now that's its dyed color hair weave is just to expensive for my taste. 

My plan is to keep my weave that I have in now until 23rd or 24th of this month & then either bun, braid out or do twist for a month until I re-dye and find a better quality color hair.


----------



## Angelinhell

Just came in to show my first self installed senegalese twists!


View attachment 154699

They came out good, but I don't like the look on me. It's funny because they looked so cute on everybody else. Oh well, I'll just do micros next time.


----------



## bosswitch

So I think I'm going to be able to make BSB this year if I keep up the hair care, exercise and proper diet 

Would you guys use a lower or higher bra strap to measure your BSL?

I'm just noticing that I really like the hair on the guy in my siggy


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Curls passion fruit paste caused my edges to revert. I used it and them didn't put anything else on, didn't sweat or anything, and it reverted. Guess I'll go ahead and try Hicks next time.


----------



## NikkiQ

Puerto Rico doesn't have any leave in conditioners here....say what???! I see a bulk online order in my near future.


----------



## NappyNelle

msbettyboop said:


> Ok, does biotin make anyone else feel quizzy? I take around 1800mcg a day as prescribed by the pharmacist.



msbettyboop That happened to me too. If taking it with food doesn't work, take it before bed.

My Chi Silk Infusion came today! I knew the bottles would be small, but dang.  It looks like nail polish bottles. I wonder how much I will need to use.


----------



## msbettyboop

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> msbettyboop That happened to me too. If taking it with food doesn't work, take it before bed.
> 
> My Chi Silk Infusion came today! I knew the bottles would be small, but dang.  It looks like nail polish bottles. I wonder how much I will need to use.



NappyNelle, I've tried it before and after food and it still made me dizzy so i'm going to try it during food tomorrow and see how that works out. Are you still using it?


----------



## msbettyboop

NJoy said:
			
		

> msbettyboop
> 
> Maybe take it with food. Sometimes taking stuff on an empty stomach will bother your tummy.



NJoy, I've taken it before and after food but not working so I'm going to try it during food tomorrow and see how that works out. Thanks.


----------



## JJamiah

I am going to try my hand again at braid outs 
I want to incorporate more styles using my own hair this year. A whole 3 months of styling my hair which is only 13 styles  so I am good. Curlformers, Braid outs, Twist outs, and Dry sets


----------



## gabulldawg

I think i'm going to have to cut my hair.  not happy with my ends...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Was drooling in training today over this lady's bun. It's a beauitful blonde mix color but it was the most elegant bun the type that has no hair bands nothing but bobby pins slightly twisted in the back then nicely laid bun. I gushed I want my hair to look like that one day. My hair looks like crap and I don't care. I'm thinking if I should blow it out this week to make it look more presentable in my bun. This texlax is for the birds.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I guess my hair growing 1 inch a month after all.  BSL-MBL by September!!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I'm going to texturize.  There, I said it.  Ugh..I'm going to catch so much flack for this...


----------



## Wildchild453

Went from BSL to SL today. Kinda excited!


----------



## allmundjoi

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> Went from BSL to SL today. Kinda excited!



What?!



.........


----------



## Wildchild453

allmundjoi

I've been needing and wanting a cut so I went for it.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Next time I do an Aphoghee treatment I'm putting my hair in a high bun and only applying to the ponytail length.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Dble post 10 char


----------



## allmundjoi

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> allmundjoi
> 
> I've been needing and wanting a cut so I went for it.



Oh, ok...you, uh, got some pics? Lol. Congrats. Curly? Straight? Hair porn, I mean pixs, would be nice.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Can't believe I lost this much weave lol I hate this yaki hair


----------



## septemberbaby

So  with my hair. I feel ugly and need a break from looking at my stuck-at-sl/apl-hair. Going to install some fluffy two strand twists as soon as I can get my hands on the hair.


----------



## leiah

I'm glad I stocked up on hair products when they were on sale
I'm sad that I love this $18 conditoner so much.  I got it for $4


----------



## QueenAmaka

Am I the only one that wears a wig to the beach?


----------



## lamaria211

QueenAmaka said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that wears a wig to the beach?



Nope I wig 100% of the time


----------



## melissa-bee

Eeeee


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm craving some new conditioner. 
My hair is bored.


----------



## jbwphoto1

itismehmmkay said:


> Yea that washing during the week is not gone cut it.  I just need to find a mid-week moisturizer that'll make my hair last until the next weekend wash.  I'm thinking of coconut oil mixed w/ WGO; I remember using that back in the day before.



And I was just thinking about ditching my WGHO for some coconut oil with some lavender and rosemary essential oils for the exact same reason.  The mid-week does my scalp good, but if I do it at night I'm too tired and if I do it in the morning before work, I'm rushing.  What to do, what to do.


----------



## jbwphoto1

melissa-bee said:


> Eeeee



She is sooooooo cute!  What a beautiful, curly blonde little girl.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

septemberbaby said:


> So  with my hair. I feel ugly and need a break from looking at my stuck-at-sl/apl-hair. Going to install some fluffy two strand twists as soon as I can get my hands on the hair.



Yes!!!  I'm right there with you!  It's not hard to deal with, it's just not what I want my hair to look like.  Tired of looking at a frizzy lions mane...


----------



## Ms. Tiki

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I'm going to texturize.  There, I said it.  Ugh..I'm going to catch so much flack for this...



MrsJaiDiva I support you. You have to do what's best for you and your hair. I don't regret texlaxing. Being natural was fine when I was APL and short but I can't see being WL and natural. I think I would kill myself. Our hair textures are close. I realize late in the process I was really 3b in the front and 3c in the back. Smh


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ms. Tiki said:


> MrsJaiDiva I support you. You have to do what's best for you and your hair. I don't regret texlaxing. Being natural was fine when I was APL and short but I can't see being WL and natural. I think I would kill myself. Our hair textures are close. I realize late in the process I was really 3b in the front and 3c in the back. Smh



Thank you...it means a lot!   I couldn't stand my frizzy hair in HS, and had forgotten all about it till dealing with this frizz now.  This hair is not going to stop being a big hair monster, no matter how long it grows, because my hair isn't heavy enough.  Even with product, it just wants to be a bush...and I just can't with that anymore.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Thank you...it means a lot!   I couldn't stand my frizzy hair in HS, and had forgotten all about it till dealing with this frizz now.  This hair is not going to stop being a big hair monster, no matter how long it grows, because my hair isn't heavy enough.  Even with product, it just wants to be a bush...and I just can't with that anymore.



Yeah, the frizz was a bear. It drove me crazy b/c of my curl pattern. I think it would've been easier to deal with if it was 4a and that tight curl. But the front is more of a wave and curl...frizzy mess waiting to happen.


----------



## jbwphoto1

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> I guess my hair growing 1 inch a month after all.  BSL-MBL by September!!



That's fantastic!  Keep up the great work.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ms. Tiki said:


> Yeah, the frizz was a bear. It drove me crazy b/c of my curl pattern. I think it would've been easier to deal with if it was 4a and that tight curl. But the front is more of a wave and curl...frizzy mess waiting to happen.



Yes!  We do have the same kinda hair!  And I agree...I'd be pleased as hell to have some 3c/4a hair like my sons do.  They have the most Perfect curl patterns!  I, on the other hand, have wild woman hair...and the longer it gets, the less cute it looks...  

I think I only want to texturize the front half...the back 3c hair is perfect just the way it is.  Hopefully that doesn't turn out weird.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Yes!  We do have the same kinda hair!  And I agree...I'd be pleased as hell to have some 3c/4a hair like my sons do.  They have the most Perfect curl patterns!  I, on the other hand, have wild woman hair...and the longer it gets, the less cute it looks...
> 
> I think I only want to texturize the front half...the back 3c hair is perfect just the way it is.  Hopefully that doesn't turn out weird.



Now you are getting creative. I would be afraid to just do the front. What if the front turns out too straight? I'm scurred for you


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ms. Tiki said:


> Now you are getting creative. I would be afraid to just do the front. What if the front turns out too straight? *I'm scurred for you*



 I'm gonna cut the Texturizer with Shea, or it really will go bone straight.  It Barely has curl in the front and crown as it is.  I just need it to lay down...the back lays down with no problem, and the crown really isn't an issue either, but I have a crazy coarse 3b patch by the temples that just bushes out, and crowds my face.  If I can silk up the front, it should blend nicely with the back hair.....I hope...  erplexed


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I hope I reach my goal length this year so I can go into maintenance mode. I'm tired of length checks  

Now that I have my flat iron technique down, I think I'll start doing my mom's hair. Her stylist does too many passes with too much heat. I want to get us a steamer too.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Just went through my product stash to help my 13 year old sister wash her hair.  Now she's DC-ing.  I had no idea I had as many products as I had!!  Imma have to do some cleaning and get rid of stuff I know I'm not going to use.


----------



## NJoy

low manipulation does nothing for increasing styling skills. So, do I low manip until I reach my goal and then not know how to style my hair? Twists are cool and all but ultimately, I'm not gonna want to wear my hair like this. And, I have no idea where I really am, goalwise. I plan to find out next week tho.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I don't know why my twistouts always turn out wrong...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Happy when I use something I already have and it's good. Did a dry condition treatment last night and washed out a while ago and my hair is so soft and detangled. I hope they still make this particular HE conditioner and glad I had some of the other stashed away. 

My wash day for tomorrow is planned and set out down to mixing the conditioner for my dc. One day all will show it was worth the sacrifice.


----------



## Evolving78

i am more confident i will make BSB this year.  i was a hot mess yesterday.  i wore my hair down and kept flipping it and moving it from my face!  wait til i hit BSB!  people are going to be so sick of me!


----------



## Philippians413

I'm deciding what to get when Aveyou has their flash sale. I hope they have it soon and announce it early because I'll probably be in class. I need to know when to... uh "go to the bathroom."


----------



## AJellyCake

I just went through security at the airport. My hair is in a low bun. 

After I got x-rayed, one security officer (a Black woman) came up behind me and said, "Now I'm just gonna check your hair," and proceeded to knead my scalp (above the bun). Then she said to one of her colleagues (an API-looking man), "She's got a whole lotta hair!" And he responded, "I know, right?!"


----------



## allmundjoi

naturalnewb said:
			
		

> I just went through security at the airport. My hair is in a low bun.
> 
> After I got x-rayed, one security officer (a Black woman) came up behind me and said, "Now I'm just gonna check your hair," and proceeded to knead my scalp (above the bun). Then she said to one of her colleagues (an API-looking man), "She's got a whole lotta hair!" And he responded, "I know, right?!"



As rude as it was, I really want that to happen to me. Lol.


----------



## NappyNelle

msbettyboop said:


> @NappyNelle, I've tried it before and after food and it still made me dizzy so i'm going to try it during food tomorrow and see how that works out. Are you still using it?


 
msbettyboop No, I don't use Biotin alone anymore. I had the same side effects you did, along with breakouts.  I didn't use it long enough to see any results. Since then, I've only taken a blended pill; I now take Futurebiotics Hair, Skin and Nails formula.


----------



## Aireen

Finally did my long awaited scalp treatment, it was rushed but felt so invigorating.


----------



## Evolving78

i wish i could just air dry, bun and go.  my ends don't take to kindly to that.  just need to stick with the roller sets.  i have used enough heat this month.  since i got a fresh relaxer, i will leave the heat alone for awhile.  just roller sets, updos for a cute style, and bunning.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My hair seems like it never had a relaxer. It's a bit smoother but nothing major. I also notice I will have to wash my hair 3 times or lather 3 times because my scalp will itch on the same day after washing. I think I will lightly blow my hair out and flat iron today to see if my head looks any better. I am becoming a bit obsessed looking at hairs that come out to see if it's breakage or shed. I'm going to get my hair a decent length before grad school.


----------



## melissa-bee

I envisioned karate chopping my brother in the neck as he went in the bathroom and locked the door seconds after I had finished mixing my DC and was seconds away from shampooing my hair. He can take hours in there just chilling in the bath. Luckily he just had a quick wash and went out. Lucky for him


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Regime: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regime

Regimen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regimen

Now....unless you're planning a coup d'etat of the forum....it's REGIMEN!! 

Thank you.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm not too fond of the scent of Devacare OneCondition...but it's a great product to use when you're in a hurry. I used it alone yesterday as a leave-in/styler...i only put a little gel on my front curls...they require more hold.

I got SO many compliments at work yesterday! This little girl came in the store and just kept following me and told me she thought i was adorable and that she just LOVES my hair!.....too cute! My fro was just big and curly and fluffy and bouncy! So hey...Devacurl gets a few cool points from me for that


----------



## AJellyCake

allmundjoi said:
			
		

> As rude as it was, I really want that to happen to me. Lol.



allmundjoi

I know! Once I got over the weirdness of it, I was happy to represent all of the LHCFers and to become a member of this august group of people who've had their hair checked !


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

I've finally realised that not trimming isn't such a good idea. I need to start trimming regularly, maybe then will I see more 'growth'.


----------



## Lissa0821

I just did a relaxer touch up with Mizani Butter Blends lye relaxer, not sure if I like it.  It left my hair with a lot of texture, actually more than I expected.  I feel like I have gone from 12 weeks post to 6 weeks post. This next 12 week stretch should be interesting.


----------



## -PYT

GoddessMaker said:
			
		

> My hair seems like it never had a relaxer. It's a bit smoother but nothing major. I also notice I will have to wash my hair 3 times or lather 3 times because my scalp will itch on the same day after washing. I think I will lightly blow my hair out and flat iron today to see if my head looks any better. I am becoming a bit obsessed looking at hairs that come out to see if it's breakage or shed. I'm going to get my hair a decent length before grad school.



Come on back to the dark side


----------



## Aireen

Love/hate relationship with Roux. It made my hair oh so soft yesterday after my scalp treatment but I KNOW that ish is gonna be expensive to repurchase. The three that I like leave my hair feeling similar in result but I use each for a different purpose. Then we have the fact that all relaxed heads love Porosity Control... I don't know if I should try that or just repurchase 1, 2, or all 3 products. Canada, why are you more expensive than the U.S.?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

-PYT said:


> Come on back to the dark side




Me and natural 100 percent aren't friends no more..I don't even want to think of how my hair would look with no relaxing now..


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm really not feeling my hair right now. I was way too impatient tonight during my hair hour. I washed, applied aphogee treatment, and applied a rinse to part of my hair. Also trimmed a little off to improve overall health. I plan to start back wigging it for a while before I do something drastic. I'm just over my hair.


----------



## BostonMaria

I feel like cousin It sometimes walking around with all this hair LOL I have been neglecting my hair so I asked God to forgive me (yup I sure did!) and promised myself to take better care of my hair.

I deep conditioned with coconut milk+conditioner+avocado oil + coconut oil + wheat germ oil for about 2 hours. I then rollerset, sat under the dryer for TWO HOURS, and then flatironed. I really love how coconut milk makes my hair so shiny and moisturized.

I am about an inch away from hip length, but I think once I make it to hip I'm going to cut it back up to MBL. DH is going to probably cry in a fetal position when I do.


----------



## afroette

This HHJ is too expensive!!


----------



## NappyNelle

Maybe I should flat iron this week instead... I'm nervous, yet excited to see how my hair looks this time around.


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=333081]MrsJaiDiva[/USER] said:
			
		

> Regime: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regime
> 
> Regimen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regimen
> 
> Now....unless you're planning a coup d'etat of the forum....it's REGIMEN!!
> 
> Thank you.



Can you put regiment up here, too!!  I didn't wanna be the one.


----------



## Katherina

I used GEL (I never use gel) and my edges is lookin smoooove like Ateyaaa's complexions


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I want to be past APL dam*it!  Now!


----------



## MsDes

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Regime: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regime
> 
> Regimen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regimen
> 
> Now....unless you're planning a coup d'etat of the forum....it's REGIMEN!!
> 
> Thank you.



And then there's REGIMENT...lol


----------



## melissa-bee

I trimmed my hair yesterday and I feel like it's been cut to my BC length. I'm sad.


----------



## lamaria211

melissa-bee said:
			
		

> I trimmed my hair yesterday and I feel like it's been cut to my BC length. I'm sad.



How much did u cut


----------



## melissa-bee

lamaria211 said:


> How much did u cut


 
About half an inch. It takes me like 3 months to grow an inch :crazy:


----------



## msbettyboop

O.K. I've chucked out the biotin bills. I took it during food and in addition to the dizziness, I also had headaches and considerable blurry vision. msbettyboop don't wanna grow hair_ THAT _much. erplexed

I went back to the pharmacy and picked up a hair, skin and nails formula with biotin as part of the components. I've been using it for the last two days and I feel just fine now.


----------



## Ogoma

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Regime: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regime
> 
> Regimen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regimen
> 
> Now....unless you're planning a coup d'etat of the forum....it's REGIMEN!!
> 
> Thank you.



Ah the sweet smell of American arrogance.



> *regime   noun                              ( MANAGEMENT )                         *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /reɪˈʒiːm/  [C]
> 
> 
> * Definition        *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • a particular way of operating or organizing a business, etc
> The regime in this office is hard work and more hard work.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Yes! JeterCrazed & MsDes...you are So right. 

Regiment: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regiment


Now...you can lead your Regiment in battle, should your Regime instigate a coup d'etat....but I doubt you'll be very concerned about your hair at that time. 

However, if you want to talk about adding a new DC to your REGIMEN...LHCF is a highly appropriate venue to do just that. 

Words have meanings.  Thank you.  

PS. Coup d'état: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coup_d'état


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ogoma said:


> Ah the sweet smell of American arrogance.



*Politics*

In politics, a regime is the [form of government]: the set of rules, cultural or social norms, etc. that regulate the operation of government and its interactions with society.

*Modern usage*
While the word regime originates as a synomym for any form of government, modern usage often gives the term a negative connotation, like an authoritarian government or dictatorship. Webster's definition states that the word "regime" refers simply to a form of government [1], while Oxford English Dictionary defines regime as "a government, especially an authoritarian one" [2]. Nowadays the political use the word regime is most commonly applied to any government that is most of the time not democratically elected and impose strict and often arbitrary rules and laws on the people that are, because of the undemocratic nature of the government, non-negotiable.


----------



## Ogoma

MrsJaiDiva said:


> *Politics*
> 
> In politics, a regime is the [form of government]: the set of rules, cultural or social norms, etc. that regulate the operation of government and its interactions with society.
> 
> *Modern usage*
> While the word regime originates as a synomym for any form of government, modern usage often gives the term a negative connotation, like an authoritarian government or dictatorship. Webster's definition states that the word "regime" refers simply to a form of government [1], while Oxford English Dictionary defines regime as "a government, especially an authoritarian one" [2]. Nowadays the political use the word regime is most commonly applied to any government that is most of the time not democratically elected and impose strict and often arbitrary rules and laws on the people that are, because of the undemocratic nature of the government, non-negotiable.



In British English, the word can also be used to describe a way of organizing or operating. You know, the Brits, the ones that actually created the language?

Before you jump on your high horse in the future, do some research.


----------



## JeterCrazed

Ogoma said:


> In British English, the word can also be used to describe a way of organizing or operating. You know, the Brits, the ones that actually created the language?
> 
> Before you jump on your high horse in the future, do some research.



Let me turn up my arrogance and say that English was created by the GERMANS which is why so many words sound the same between German, Dutch and Afrikaans. The English merged the Old English dialect with the Anglo-Saxon Norwegian dialect and we got Middle English, which was adapted by many nations, not just Scotland/ Britian/ Wales. The Irish (Edited) speak Gaelic, Welsh speak Welsh and Britians _were _speaking Kentish/Anglic. *SO* Brits do not necessarily get the authority on the English language.


----------



## Ogoma

JeterCrazed said:


> Let me turn up my arrogance and say that English was created by the GERMANS which is why so many words sound the same between German, Dutch and Afrikaans. The English merged the Old English dialect with the Anglo-Saxon Norwegian dialect and we got Middle English, which was adapted by many nations, not just Scotland/ Britian/ Wales. The Irish (Edited) speak Gaelic, Welsh speak Welsh and Britians _were _speaking Kentish/Anglic. *SO* Brits do not necessarily get the authority on the English language.



Point taken. But if the Brits don't have any authority, Americans should probably never speak on it. Don't be condescending about stuff when all you have to do is a very simple google search or just ask.

I will give you regiment, but regime/regimen are both correct in this context.


----------



## JeterCrazed

Ogoma said:


> Point taken. But if the Brits don't have any authority, Americans should probably never speak on it. Don't be condescending about stuff when *all you have to do is a very simple google search or just ask*.
> 
> I will give you regiment, but regime/regimen are both correct in this context.



You mean like Googling the origins of English? 
Don't dish it if you cant take it. 

ETA: Danke


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ogoma said:


> In British English, the word can also be used to describe a way of organizing or operating. You know, the Brits, the ones that actually created the language?
> 
> Before you jump on your high horse in the future, do some research.



I believe I used the word correctly in a sentence, and backed up my definition.  And since your definition doesn't have anything to do with protein treatments, or how many times to cowash a week....I'll just give you my two fingers n keep it movin! 

(it's all love...most of my family's in London)


----------



## faithVA

melissa-bee said:


> Eeeee


 
Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## Ogoma

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I believe I used the word correctly in a sentence, and backed up my definition. * And since your definition doesn't have anything to do with protein treatments, or how many times to cowash a week*....I'll just give you my two fingers n keep it movin!
> 
> (it's all love...most of my family's in London)



Neither does regimen, but okay


----------



## Ogoma

JeterCrazed said:


> You mean like Googling the origins of English?
> Don't dish it if you cant take it.
> 
> ETA: Danke



Much faster to look up alternate definitions of regime........


----------



## JeterCrazed

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Neither does regimen, but okay



Regimen is actually about diet and therapy, so protein... Yeah, actually. 

Im done, tho, cuz my point's been made. Hehe


----------



## itismehmmkay

Greased my scalp yesterday.  We'll see what that means.


----------



## Ogoma

JeterCrazed said:


> Regimen is actually about diet and therapy, so protein... Yeah, actually.
> 
> Im done, tho, cuz my point's been made. Hehe



What was your point? I never got what exactly you were objecting to.


----------



## Ogoma

I need to figure out new ways to style my hair. I am getting tired of my two styles, but feel too lazy to find something else.


----------



## Evolving78

had a good hair weekend.  i think i will wash tomorrow or wednesday. i am experiencing no breakage right now or crazy shedding, so i know this only occurs when my new growth gets crazy.  this is why i won't be doing long stretches. 8-10 weeks for me.  an as long as i don't over process, my hair should be nice and thick.  my purpose in stretching was to make sure i have enough new growth to prevent overlapping and for thickness.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ogoma said:


> Point taken. But if the Brits don't have any authority, Americans should probably never speak on it. Don't be condescending about stuff when all you have to do is a very simple google search or just ask.
> 
> I will give you regiment, but regime/regimen are both correct in this context.



Regime is never going to apply to healthy hair practices.  Nope, no Mam!

ETA: The Regime in this Regiment requires that my Regimen includes bunning.


----------



## doll-baby

After an entire year of being disappointed in my hair I have finally decided to give it my all and jump back on the hair growing wagon ! 

Using MN straight every other day and moisturizing with S-curl activator spray. 

My hair goal is to be APL by November


----------



## Ogoma

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Regime is never going to apply to healthy hair practices.  Nope, no Mam!




WHY??? Why are you so resistant to it? 

See this:



> *reg·i·men/ˈrejəmən/*
> 
> Noun:A prescribed course of medical treatment, way of life, or diet for the promotion or restoration of health.
> Synonyms:regime - government - diet







First thing that came up on google; peep the synonyms.


----------



## afroette

In American English, regime could be used to refer to rules that may underlie the regimen. To demonstrate, the regime would be not using heat more than once and that in practice would be a regimen that includes only air drying every Sunday of the month but one. But overall using regime would be awkward because the word is used to referred to a regime of an organization or some type of unit, not a single person. 

That's my two sense


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ogoma said:


> WHY??? Why are you so resistant to it?
> 
> See this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing that came up on google; peep the synonyms.



I am resistant because I actually grew up speaking the Queens English (Parents from London), as well as American English...and that is Not the right way to use that word!  Nay!  Nay I Say!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

This Sedu is the bomb! I definitely feel the difference btwn this and the CHI and I like the Sedu waaaay better. My hair is just not straight it's silky straight and shiny without any oils added just heat protectant sprays.


----------



## LivingInPeace

MsDes said:
			
		

> And then there's REGIMENT...lol



How about a discussion between the meanings of lose and loose.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Since we are going there, mine not mines.


----------



## SavannahNatural

there not their

You're. Not your <---- this one is huge.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I don't think I will be straightening my hair until it gets cold again.

In this humid weather... naw bruh.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> This Sedu is the bomb! I definitely feel the difference btwn this and the CHI and I like the Sedu waaaay better. My hair is just not straight it's silky straight and shiny without any oils added just heat protectant sprays.


 
@~*~ShopAholic~*~

Which Sedu did you get? I am looking into getting a new flat iron and retire my beloved FHI, but I don't want one that will give me the same results that I get now.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

CaliiSwagg said:
			
		

> @~*~ShopAholic~*~
> 
> Which Sedu did you get? I am looking into getting a new flat iron and retire my beloved FHI, but I don't want one that will give me the same results that I get now.



The Sedu Ionic Ceramic Pro.


----------



## afroette

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Since we are going there, mine not mines.



I keep seeing "mines." I've been hoping that it is an intentional error.


----------



## HanaKuroi

afroette said:
			
		

> I keep seeing "mines." I've been hoping that it is an intentional error.



I hear people say this.


----------



## Cheekychica

Trying to decide if I can self-relax virgin hair. :scratchch


----------



## JJamiah

Less than 25 months to go


----------



## Angelinhell

I am sooooo glad this is being  discussed! Grammatical errors are a HUGE pet peeve of mine. I absolutely cringe when I see them, especially coming from somebody who says they're so "educated". UGH! A big one for me is the would of, should of, and could of. Wtf does that mean?!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm loving the ease of these mini braids. I hope they can stay in for the entire month. I'll probably just take em down one by one and redo them. Freshen em up a bit.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Angelinhell said:


> I am sooooo glad this is being  discussed! Grammatical errors are a HUGE pet peeve of mine. I absolutely cringe when I see them, especially coming from somebody who says they're so "educated". UGH! A big one for me is the would of, should of, and could of. Wtf does that mean?!



 Woulda, Shoulda, Coulda...but didna!  My Dad would say that all the time...I think it's a way of poking fun at someone's lame excuses.  

But we should at the very Least understand the words we use here every day!  Don't go around in the real world talking about your Conditioner Regime....which sounds to everyone else like a Facist Organization that will require the use of Conditioner at all times.   

Hmmm...on second thought, that doesn't sound like a bad idea...


----------



## HanaKuroi

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> Woulda, Shoulda, Coulda...but didna!  My Dad would say that all the time...I think it's a way of poking fun at someone's lame excuses.
> 
> But we should at the very Least understand the words we use here every day!  Don't go around in the real world talking about your Conditioner Regime....which sounds to everyone else like a Facist Organization that will require the use of Conditioner at all times.
> 
> Hmmm...on second thought, that doesn't sound like a bad idea...



Bwahahaaaaa! Conditioner regime. You must condition.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Back to operation edges, before bed I used JBCO & Dr. Miracles to rub them down


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Cheekychica said:


> Trying to decide if I can self-relax virgin hair. :scratchch



Cheekychica, go to a stylist for the virgin relaxer to safeguard against under processing/uneven processing.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Dayum, y'all went all out with the English lesson,


----------



## Ronnieaj

Seriously, I'm over the stressing about my hair .  I think I've got a routine down and it works and my hair appears to be doing well with it, so I'm just going to keep doing what I'm doing and stop over-analyzing it!  I've got too much else going on that deserves my time and attention .


----------



## Skiggle

ms.tatiana said:


> Back to operation edges, before bed I used JBCO & Dr. Miracles to rub them down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155115
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155119



@ms.tatiana I have been using this on my right side edges and I've seen great results!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130698728203?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## NappyNelle

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> This Sedu is the bomb! I definitely feel the difference btwn this and the CHI and I like the Sedu waaaay better. My hair is just not straight it's silky straight and shiny without any oils added just heat protectant sprays.



Thanks for this post and sharing the model you have. I have a first generation heat variable CHI (purchased waaaay back in 2005!), and although I've only used it once (in 2012 ), I think I want a newer iron.


----------



## Embyra

Hair disaster this morning first day of work hair looking like cottage cheese due to the leave in I used mixed with gel smmfh :-/ ended up scraping it back in a bun

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ms.tatiana

Skiggle

Thanks I need all the help & advice I can get is this castor oil but just for scalp treatment. It says its more potent.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

DH discovered my AOWC. I need to get him his own bottle.


----------



## NJoy

I hope all this trimming is making a difference with my ends.


----------



## afroette

i have a sedu and can't straighten my hair with it to save my life.  mind you, my hair is relaxed.


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=90567]afroette[/USER] said:
			
		

> i have a sedu and can't straighten my hair with it to save my life.  mind you, my hair is relaxed.



I'm not bowed over by Sedu, either.


----------



## Rocky91

i did a braidout with no product.
surprisingly not as scary as i thought it would be.
it was a tad dry but not too bad at all. it got nice and poofy and i liked the look.
i think i will cowash and try it again with just a lil bit of product this time.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Smh....as much as I love WnG's, they're not loving me back.  Loosing Way too much hair to over manipulation.  This BKT better work out, or I'm just gonna texturize and keep it movin.  WnG's were Sooo much easier with EL hair.


----------



## MsDes

So I work at a nursing home right? Well this white lady resident right, she had got a perm. I told her jokingly "oh you tryna be like me with the curly hair huh?" Then she gone tell me that she wouldn't want hair like mines (which is a natural extremely coily fro) because she don't wanna look like a jiggaboo. I was like...oh no she didn't! I should have reported her because she called me the N word too. smh. Some of em still got it in them.


----------



## NJoy

May try to flat iron my hair tomorrow night. Hubby's out of town for work and will be back on Wed. He's so frustrated with me and all this transitioning, ps'g and baggy'g but trying not to say so. It would be a nice surprise to actually have my hair out and looking good when he comes in. Or course, my flat ironing skills...uh...yeah. We'll see.


----------



## irisak

@[email protected] said:
			
		

> there not their
> 
> You're. Not your <---- this one is huge.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Lost and loss as in "my recent hair lost" although I see this more on another board I frequent.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## msbettyboop

Skiggle said:


> @ms.tatiana I have been using this on my right side edges and I've seen great results!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130698728203?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Skiggle, how long before you started seeing results?


----------



## ms.tatiana

I feel like if I rub my edges every night before bed I shouldn't have a problem. 

Also thinking of buying new products to try on them.


----------



## melissa-bee

Sort of glad I trimmed my ends now. 
I work up in the morning and had fun whipping my 'fro about.
I need to start doing braid outs. I'm at the length where they would look all cutesy.


----------



## Skiggle

msbettyboop said:


> @Skiggle, how long before you started seeing results?





ms.tatiana said:


> I feel like if I rub my edges every night before bed I shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> Also thinking of buying new products to try on them.



Hey  @msbettyboop and @ms.tatiana.

This pic was taken April 03, 2012. I had just intsall mini twists after I had micro sew in braids with micro plaits in the front! NEVER AGAIN!  My right edges are the weakest side for some strange reason. My left side is soo thick. 







Well I wanted to grow my edges back on my right side and I knew I would need castor oil, so I went on ebay trying  to find some and came across the product listed in my previous post. I started using it on May 25, 2012 and here are my results today. I have kinky twists in BUT all of my edges are left out. I use the oil everyday and with some mega-tek on the scalp. And I moisturize with a leave in conditioner every other day on the hair itself.  On the package it says use the oil every day for 2 months and then take a break for 1 week.. so the scalp and follicles can rest. I still have a long way to go but I'm happy with my progress. 
ETA: The ingredients:  Castor oil, lavender oil, lemon tea tree oil, biotin, zinc, capsicum frutescens, vitamin, niacin and sulfur.

It's early morning here so I'm still very groggy!


----------



## ms.tatiana

Skiggle

Thanks and you have had a lot of hair fill in on your right side. I may need to invest in that castor oil.


----------



## Skiggle

ms.tatiana said:


> @Skiggle
> 
> Thanks and you have had a lot of hair fill in on your right side. I may need to invest in that castor oil.


@http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=62303ms.tatiana
I'm not sure if it's the combination of the mega-tek and the oil itself. Plus, I have been taking biotin, MSM and a hair skin and nail vitamin every day. So IDK. But I'm pretty happy. On the site they have 3 diffrent types of oil depending on your hair needs:


*Super Potent*:  Can be use if you are suffering from breakage, hair loss, shedding, as  garlic and onion oils are known to improves blood circulation to the  scalp, removes harmful toxins from the scalp surface, and makes the hair  roots strong. If you are experiencing breakage and falling hair we  recommend SUPER POTENT. (Damage Control)

_*Therapeutic:*_ Was  created because some people are allergic to garlic or onion. The  popular scent is invigorating and therapeutic. This one can be use to  slow down hair loss and improve the hair and scalp condition, as well  get rid of dandruff, cut oiliness and stimulate the scalp. If your hair  need minor improvements, but want to speed up hair growth we recommend  THERAPEUTIC. (Moderate Damage Control)

_*Rejuvenate:*_ Which  is very popular in other countries and for people who suffer from  Alopecia. This oil works deeper at cellular level, seeping into the  pores to the hair roots. It nourishes and improves blood circulation  bringing nutrients and oxygen to the hair follicles. The roots and hair  shafts fed faster thus promoting quicker hair growth. If you are  experiencing pattern baldness, Alopecia, Thinning hair, we recommend  REJUVENATE. (Severe Damage) 
I purchased the Rejuvenate oil.
​


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

*Note to self*  "Ugh...for the last time!!  The Denman only Acts like it's your friend.  In reality it's trying to leave you BALD!!  Stop using it, dummy!!  Sheesh!"


----------



## kandiekj100

Ugh! I HATE FLORIDA....sometimes. I've been wanting to rock straight hair for a few weeks now. I sported braids and twists for a couple weeks, hoping that by sporting a style that shows my length and gives me some swang that it would curb that desire, but I still have it. I would just straigthen it, but it has been humid and you never know when its going to rain. It would be pointess. I kinda want to relax it again, just so I could wear it straight. The problem with that is that after a few months, I would be bored with it and would chop it all off again (been there 2 other times). *sigh* What's a girl to do? And no, wearing a wig or weave is just not the same.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

MsDes said:


> So I work at a nursing home right? Well this white lady resident right, she had got a perm. I told her jokingly "oh you tryna be like me with the curly hair huh?" Then she gone tell me that she wouldn't want hair like mines (which is a natural extremely coily fro) because she don't wanna look like a jiggaboo. I was like...oh no she didn't! I should have reported her because she called me the N word too. smh. Some of em still got it in them.



MsDes, see now, you'd be wrong if you left her wrinkled azzz sitting in her shyte an extra hour after she buzzes for you....


----------



## bosswitch

Should I BKT or DC tonight? Decisions, decisions....


----------



## lamaria211

MsDes said:
			
		

> So I work at a nursing home right? Well this white lady resident right, she had got a perm. I told her jokingly "oh you tryna be like me with the curly hair huh?" Then she gone tell me that she wouldn't want hair like mines (which is a natural extremely coily fro) because she don't wanna look like a jiggaboo. I was like...oh no she didn't! I should have reported her because she called me the N word too. smh. Some of em still got it in them.



She would have reported mr for telling her to kiss my negro a** . Im a nurse in FL and I get these types all the time, I try to tell myself to let God handle it but I no it gets rough sometimes


----------



## MsDes

lamaria211 said:


> She would have reported mr for telling her to kiss my negro a** . Im a nurse in FL and I get these types all the time, I try to tell myself to let God handle it but I no it gets rough sometimes



Yeah I'm a nurse as well in Alabama and honey, they be cuttin up sometimes. But I just ignore em. smh.


----------



## JJamiah

Okay the sister on QVC for the OJON Revitalizing Mist has some BEAUTIFUL HAIR. Whew Hew Go girl!


----------



## Philippians413

I used my Camille Rose Twisting butter and uh...now I NEED er want to try some more of that line.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

MrsJaiDiva said:


> *Note to self* "Ugh...for the last time!! The Denman only Acts like it's your friend. In reality it's trying to leave you BALD!! Stop using it, dummy!! Sheesh!"


 
My denman loves me


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Welp, I did it.  Texturized the front, and it's just what I wanted, and now I plan to leave my hair dafuq alone for a hot minute.  I can't even call it a proper Texturizer, since I blended it with AM 3 min Miracle and some castor oil.  But it's a LOT easier to detangle, and I didn't kill the curl!  Mission accomplished!


----------



## jprayze

ok trying to determine what to order from amazon...while I'm ordering OCO, I figured that I would order a few more products.


----------



## Embyra

Still rocking my cottage cheese hair I have managed to hide the cottage cheesy parts lol

I refuse to re do my hair I'm not in the mood!

Mek it tan deh!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Philippians413

I just made my cart for Aveyou's flash sale...now all they need to do is have a flash sale.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

CaliiSwagg said:


> My denman loves me



My Denman is Turing into my abusive ex boyfriend, and I need to stop acting like if I give him some time to cool off and miss me, that he'll start treating me right...

My hair is threatening to leave for good if I don't end the relationship!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I hate when I have to trim my hair. I just lightly flat ironed and got to trimming. I guess since I really didn't trim on point as a natural I'm more aware as a texlaxed head. It feels nice and smooth ends. Hair is now crossed wrapped and hopefully I can do a high bun tomorrow. But then back to cowashing.


----------



## halee_J

Hmm I wonder if an AVJ rinse can replace Roux PC in my wash routine...Let's see.


----------



## newnyer

I want to get a black rinse so bad after this relaxer but I remember getting rinses years ago and hated bleeding black on all my pillowcases, clothes, etc.  That was annoying.


----------



## Evolving78

newnyer said:


> I want to get a black rinse so bad after this relaxer but I remember getting rinses years ago and hated bleeding black on all my pillowcases, clothes, etc.  That was annoying.



that's why i use a perm color.  i wash my hair too much as well.  demi works better too.


----------



## newnyer

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> that's why i use a perm color.  i wash my hair too much as well.  demi works better too.



Did your hair get drier or suffer more breakage after your color? I used to use perm color when I was a teenager & I would eventually suffer from breakage, especially when I had highlights. But then again I wasn't caring for my hair as much as I do now....


----------



## Ogoma

Philippians413 said:


> I just made my cart for Aveyou's flash sale...now all they need to do is have a flash sale.


----------



## NJoy

Uuuugh!!!   

I just started flat ironing my hair.  Trying to get it done before hubby comes home tomorrow.  I got, maybe 2 inches worth done and I hear a buzzing sound.  I'm thinking it's my cellphone but no.  My friggen flat iron burned out.  I mean, smoke coming from the dial and all.  Now what?  I gave my other flat iron away.  I am beyond p!ssed.

My kids are in bed.  I can't go get one.  I have to take dad to dr tomorrow.  I won't have time to do it before hubby comes home.  What to do?  What to do? 

I was JUST starting to feel fabulous.  This is what I get.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy said:


> Uuuugh!!!
> 
> I just started flat ironing my hair.  Trying to get it done before hubby comes home tomorrow.  I got, maybe 2 inches worth done and I hear a buzzing sound.  I'm thinking it's my cellphone but no.  My friggen flat iron burned out.  I mean, smoke coming from the dial and all.  Now what?  I gave my other flat iron away.  I am beyond p!ssed.
> 
> My kids are in bed.  I can't go get one.  I have to take dad to dr tomorrow.  I won't have time to do it before hubby comes home.  What to do?  What to do?
> 
> I was JUST starting to feel fabulous.  This is what I get.



NJoy Can you sneak away while your father is at the dr's office? IJS I wanna see some hair


----------



## NJoy

Yeah, I called my 16 yr old neighbor when I saw her on facebook.  She came over while I ran to Walmart.  Slim pickins but, I'm gonna have flat ironed hair, daggone it.


----------



## NJoy

Aw heck no!  I can't use this thing.  I did a small section and it scorched my hair. No ma'am.


----------



## NJoy

I'll get up early tomorrow and see if I can find something decent at Sally's.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy you are having a hard time over there


----------



## NYAmicas

Cant wait to get my relaxer and have my hair just aswinging! Im so over this poofed out, thick behind braidout.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Will my edges ever fully grow out.... That's the million dollar question!

Ohhh well I'm doing my nightly rub on my edges with JBCO & Dr. Miracles.


----------



## nappystorm

I want a weave for some reason


----------



## CaliiSwagg

My most beloved threads are closed


----------



## HanaKuroi

ms.tatiana said:
			
		

> Will my edges ever fully grow out.... That's the million dollar question!
> 
> Ohhh well I'm doing my nightly rub on my edges with JBCO & Dr. Miracles.



I think you should leave Dr miracles alone! Google that temple and nape balm. It made mine worse. Stick with the jbco or wgho please. The dr miracles made people lose hair. A few years ago I was trying to thicken my edges and they got thin after using dr miracles. I stopped and they came back. ms.tatiana


----------



## septemberbaby

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I think you should leave Dr miracles alone! Google that temple and nape balm. It made mine worse. Stick with the jbco or wgho please. The dr miracles made people lose hair. A few years ago I was trying to thicken my edges and they got thin after using dr miracles. I stopped and they came back. ms.tatiana



What she said! Same thing happened to my edges when I used Dr Miracles. That line is a joke.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

septemberbaby said:


> What she said! Same thing happened to my edges when I used Dr Miracles. That line is a joke.



You mean the smell of that crap isn't enough to deter women from using it??


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

So...suddenly now that my Mom's co-worker is on a HHJ and is telling my mom all of the info she's seeing, what I've been doing for the past year makes sense.   Huh!  I almost had a stroke when she tried to show me something "new", and then proceeded to two strand twist my hair...  Really Mom??  Really??


----------



## JJamiah

I can't wait for the Fall. I can't do much with my hair in the summer due to frizz


----------



## hair4romheaven

Soooo whyyyy I saw a girl with a beautiful curly afro. Think 4a/b mix I asked her how she got her hair like that. This **** said I just woke up & fluffed. I gave a her a major real life side eye and said girl you know you didn't just wake up and fluff. Your hair would be smashed to your head when you woke up girl I am natchal unda this wig! Her whole attitude changed saying oh I use EVOO I stretched it blah blah blah but at that point I didn't really wanna hear what she had to say. LOL


----------



## halee_J

Wow, that's a lot for shipping some oils and SB...If I'm gonna spend that much for a flat rate, might as well stock up


----------



## VeryBecoming

Soo I guess my hair is a little past BSL now. I don't know how that happened. It's not very thick though and I need a trim like a junkie needs a hit. I'm forreal going to start taking care of it.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Wore my hair in a puff for two days. The detangling I had to do was nightmarish. Usually I use a thicker moisturizer and thicker gel when I do my puff and that cuts down on the tangles. Never again!


----------



## Angelinhell

nappystorm said:
			
		

> I want a weave for some reason



Me too! I think it's just because I want to see myself with long hair though


----------



## Angelinhell

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> You mean the smell of that crap isn't enough to deter women from using it??



Lol, right!


----------



## Ronnieaj

VeryBecoming said:


> Soo I guess my hair is a little past BSL now. I don't know how that happened. It's not very thick though and *I need a trim like a junkie needs a hit.* I'm forreal going to start taking care of it.


----------



## leiah

No water in my building when I want to wash out my conditioner.  Have to go out in my scarf today


----------



## halee_J

Gel on the length of my hair is _not_ the business. Stick to the edges.


----------



## Loving

Trying to tame the inner PJ in me. Why am I looking for coconut oil and other oils when I have a solid regimen?


----------



## NJoy

hair4romheaven said:


> Soooo whyyyy I saw a girl with a beautiful curly afro. Think 4a/b mix I asked her how she got her hair like that. This **** said I just woke up & fluffed. I gave a her a major real life side eye and said girl you know you didn't just wake up and fluff. Your hair would be smashed to your head when you woke up girl I am natchal unda this wig! Her whole attitude changed saying oh I use EVOO I stretched it blah blah blah but at that point I didn't really wanna hear what she had to say. LOL


 
Aww, give her a break. She probably got tired of all the glazed-over looks she gets when she tries to explain her regi and just reduced it to "I just woke up & fluffed". Then seeing that you know about hair and can speak the language, she opened up. But you already tuned her out. 

Shoooot. I'm tempted to do the same and just start saying, "I eat well, take vitamins and don't wear my hair out much". Sometimes it's just not even worth the trouble trying to explain.



leiah said:


> No water in my building when I want to wash out my conditioner. Have to go out in my scarf today


 
Girl. Consider yourself lucky. You could've been in the middle of doing a relaxer.


----------



## ms.tatiana

HanaKuroi

Is it really that bad. I only use it on my edges it seems too work, but not as fast as I would like. 

septemberbaby

A joke? Damn I've wasted a lot of time using this stuff then ughhh.

MrsJaiDiva

You mean the smell of that crap isn't enough to deter women from using it? (( I mix mines with peppermint oil, my mom hates the smell & so do I))


----------



## hair4romheaven

NJoy said:


> Aww, give her a break. She probably got tired of all the glazed-over looks she gets when she tries to explain her regi and just reduced it to "I just woke up & fluffed". Then seeing that you know about hair and can speak the language, she opened up. But you already tuned her out.
> 
> Shoooot. I'm tempted to do the same and just start saying, "I eat well, take vitamins and don't wear my hair out much". Sometimes it's just not even worth the trouble trying to explain.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl. Consider yourself lucky. You could've been in the middle of doing a relaxer.



I wish it was that. She said it like nah girl I wake up and my hurr is laid. I was like **** please no you don't. She changed tones quick like um yea I do x,y,z but I was already like  umm yea  

On another note I ordered henna on Monday and still haven't received a shipping notice. I hope I get the package by this weekend. I sent them an e-mail requesting an update and haven't heard anything. I need to henna my hair by SAT. If I don't get it by then I will be pissed as they had time to send it.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Just noticed Naptural85 is very close to Kimmaytube with subscribers.  What a huge leap for Nap85.


----------



## Angelinhell

I think I'm going to stick with the nairobi line, every product I've tried is awesome.


----------



## Evolving78

i really need to rinse this stuff out!  i am so lazy when it comes to washing my hair during the week.


----------



## SuchaLady

Henna doesn't look like anything I'd want to try


----------



## APrayer4Hair

For anyone interested walgreens has the let's jam custard on sell for $3.79


----------



## auparavant

Got the Trader Joe's Organic Virgin Coconut Oil, 16 oz. for only 5.99.  Thumbs up.


----------



## JJamiah

Ojon is calling my name Coffee.  I am getting weak. NO nO NO.....


----------



## Americka

De-gunkified my hair. I washed with Vo5 Vanilla Mint Tea (should have bought more than 4 bottles at 66 cents each), conditioned with Tresemme (a keeper), DC'd with QH Cholesterol (thank goodness I bought it on clearance), and did a rinse out with a Finesse conditioner (not bad for 2 bucks). Oh yeah, I pre-poo'd with Shea Moisture Deep Con Treatment Masque (waste of 11 dollars). I don't like it as a DC or a pre poo. Anywho, I used Skala Shea Butter leave in (still holding onto 2 bottles) as my moisturizer and sealed with Creme of Nature Argan Oil. I let it air dry, sealed again and rolled with flexi rollers.


----------



## AJellyCake

I was so excited to cleanse with the Wen Mango Coconut for the first time tonight.... Except I couldn't get that dang pump to unlock. I swear I was spinning and spinning it forever (yes, in both directions) .

I ended up just pouring it out.  Now I'm sitting with it in.


----------



## Lita

Just washed,Dc & Sealed..I want to do wash-n-go this week..But the weather is not hair friendly..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

APrayer4Hair said:


> For anyone interested walgreens has the let's jam custard on sell for $3.79



Let's Jam Custard is the bomb.com..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Philippians413

I'm doing the Wen today!


----------



## Lissa0821

OMG, I did a touch with Mizani BB lye relaxer and there are sections of my hair that didn't straighten at all.  One side of my hair is thicker than the other.  One side seems to relax very quickly so I ususally save this area for last, well not the case at the moment.   I am going to go 8 weeks before I touch up my roots again.  I hope I can make it.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Lissa0821 said:
			
		

> OMG, I did a touch with Mizani BB lye relaxer and there are sections of my hair that didn't straighten at all.  One side of my hair is thicker than the other.  One side seems to relax very quickly so I ususally save this area for last, well not the case at the moment.   I am going to go 8 weeks before I touch up my roots again.  I hope I can make it.



Ive heard that before about this relaxer. I wanted to use it for my virgin relaxer two weeks ago and my stylist told me it doesnt relax fully. Is this usually the case for u? Or is this the first time youve used it? I really wanted to use this relaxer.


----------



## Nix08

@Lissa0821 and @KaramelDiva1978 that's the relaxer I use as well and if I don't flat iron my roots before I relax I also end up underprocessed. If you don't, try flat ironing before.


----------



## Ronnieaj

naturalnewb said:


> I was so excited to cleanse with the Wen Mango Coconut for the first time tonight.... Except I couldn't get that dang pump to unlock. I swear I was spinning and spinning it forever (yes, in both directions) .
> 
> I ended up just pouring it out.  Now I'm sitting with it in.



naturalnewb, if you haven't, try holding the base of the pump steady while you spin the top.  That happens to me with Wen as well, until I remember to hold and spin .


----------



## Loving

Nix08 do you flat iron right before your TU or do you do it a couple of days before?


----------



## Nix08

Loving....my last relaxer I flat ironed my roots only the night before the relaxer and the day before that I did a clarifying wash.


----------



## Lissa0821

Nix08 Thanks for that tip, I will definitely give it a try and let you know.


----------



## Lissa0821

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Ive heard that before about this relaxer. I wanted to use it for my virgin relaxer two weeks ago and my stylist told me it doesnt relax fully. Is this usually the case for u? Or is this the first time youve used it? I really wanted to use this relaxer.


 

This was my first time using it and I followed the instructions for fine/color treated hair.  I applied the relaxer within 10 minutes and smoothed each section for the last 5 minutes.  

One side is thicker than the other so sometimes, it will come out straighter on one side.   I will try Nix08's suggestion of flat ironing my roots the next time I relax, hopefully next time it will work out just fine.  Now the areas that straighten, my hair is soft and full not that flat hair look and feel at all.


----------



## Nix08

That's what I like about it...even when it gets straight I don't get that limp post relaxer feel...my hair still feels good. My ends are from when I use to use motions and pre lhcf and there is quite a difference.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I guess it's time to rinse out this conditioner. Thinking of doing 2 french praids into a bun or fishtail braid.


----------



## msbettyboop

My curl formers arrived. Yes!!!!


----------



## Mische

Nix08 said:
			
		

> That's what I like about it...even when it gets straight I don't get that limp post relaxer feel...my hair still feels good. My ends are from when I use to use motions and pre lhcf and there is quite a difference.



Nix08 I can see the difference in my hair too. I can't wait to cut off the rest of the box relaxer ends in time. The "Mizani hair" is so much thicker and stronger. I don't miss that limp, flat to my head post relaxer feel. I actually always dread my first wash after a relaxer because my hair feels and looks its best right after a fresh touch-up.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

It is a darn shame when you can name the products turned backwards in the shower on those bath fitter commercials and you don't even use those products.


----------



## Aviah

I'm so proud of how far my hair has come. Since I grew out my relaxer I've had 3 big chops, and its finally in the condition that I want it (despite uneven ends) and getting to the lengths that I really want it.  Hoping to even up in December. Even though I'm still growing it I'm more or less just maintaining it as it grows.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I love mixing up hair products!  So fun!!


----------



## Nix08

Mische I know exactly what you mean...my plan is to grow to WL then from there cut those ends off bit by bit and decide on my maintenance length from that point on


----------



## Philippians413

Where do bobby pins disappear to once they leave my hair?


----------



## JJamiah

2015 I should be back to WL!


----------



## ms.tatiana

Going to Ranging Waters on Saturday & I wanna take my weave out, but then I don't know how to wear my hair for the water park.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I just slathered my hair with a new dc. I thought I read the ingredients. I read before I bought amd after I got home. Tell me why after I had it all applied did I see that it contained cones????

I used as I am cowashing shampoo immediately. I hope that took care of the cones. 

Hmmph


----------



## HanaKuroi

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:
			
		

> It is a darn shame when you can name the products turned backwards in the shower on those bath fitter commercials and you don't even use those products.



I also do that when I see Ikea stuff. "That's from Ikea and that's from Ikea."


----------



## Angelinhell

I found a good way to break me from pjism is to not buy stuff online until I use up what I have. Then I will switch to one line and buy the largest sizes online. I hope it works.
I just added up all the shipping I have paid.........ridiculous.


----------



## VeryBecoming

HOLY CRAP! This Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie has me looking like Shirley Temple.


----------



## Philippians413

This child's mom needs LHCF in her life!


----------



## BrandNew

^^ poor baby!

Do people still use megatek? When I first joined the forum it was all everyone raved about.


----------



## Meritamen

^ I think folks have moved onto the MN or sulfur bandwagon.


----------



## Philippians413

This braidout is giving me LIFE!

http://thesavvyhousewife01.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/braidout.jpg


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I just love how smooth my hair feels right now. I guess I finally trimmed enough. I feel like I have let myself go by not wearing weaves. I haven't worn any weave in I lost my job in April. I wonder how long I can keep this up lol. I haven't cowashed all week. I think I will tomorrow.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

BrandNew said:


> ^^ poor baby!
> 
> Do people still use megatek? When I first joined the forum it was all everyone raved about.



It's my HG....I want a bottle to send me off to paradise.


----------



## Ronnieaj

BrandNew said:


> ^^ poor baby!
> 
> Do people still use megatek? When I first joined the forum it was all everyone raved about.



The formula on megatek has changed and people don't talk about it as much.  I have bottles of the old and new and they are definitely different, but I like and use them both.  I alternate between that and Aphogee 2-step.


----------



## Lita

Going to spritz some QB Moringa tea on my hair to refreshen...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I bought some hair scarves today. As much as I love twist outs and all, especially since they are getting bigger and more luscious, it's getting too warm to want that much hair out. Most of the time, it's easier for me to keep my hair in neat medium chunky twists. By wearing these scarves, I can feel carefree and keep it moving without feeling pressed.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I can't tell if what my hair is doing. I know it is longer than last summer. It seems an inch shorter than in December. The denman tt damage has grown out and my hair is thicker. I really hope I get good growth this summer. I have more knowledge this year. I didn't know what I was doing last year.


----------



## halee_J

One more day.ONE.MO.DAYYY....Then I can wash my hair


----------



## IMFOCSD

Cant wait till next week..im finally relaxing & coloring my hair


----------



## wannabelong

I'm 16 weeks post and I'm trying to decide if I should relax or continue to stretch.  I'm not having any issues stretching so far, maybe I should keep going.


----------



## Evolving78

BrandNew said:


> ^^ poor baby!
> 
> Do people still use megatek? When I first joined the forum it was all everyone raved about.



i love megatek.  it helped me a lot, but i just haven't ordered anything in awhile.  plus i am kind of staying away from protein right now.


----------



## Evolving78

what am i going to do with this hair today?  i came up with a creative style yesterday, maybe i can pull it off today? protective styling can do a number on your social life.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I had a dream that my Mom was tring to push me to go to a Dominican salon to get my hair straightened, and trimmed.  I was dead set against it, and insisted that I could trim my hair myself with my SplitEnder.  My Mom looked at me like I was stupid, and kept pushing the salon.

Funny thing about the dream is that it really happened!


----------



## lamaria211

All I want is 613 I been trying to prepare the dh for it cause im out of hiding spots


----------



## Lita

Had to rub some red palm butter on my hair today..This dry heat is doing something to it.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Wish I knew what I could do for itchy scalp. I wash and wash but nothing helps. I hope I'm not allegeric to anything but my skin itches too so I don't know. I look so frumpy with my hair bunned esp with it being short. I don't even care. One day my hair will reach APL and I will be happy and complete with my hair journey.


----------



## Lymegreen

I am about 6 months away from a head full of healthy hair!!!!! My length will be about 12- 14" from my crown.  I finally feel like I know what my hair needs.


----------



## Nix08

The first half of this year I focused on cowashing-oil rinsing and most recently aloe rinsing...which has resulted in my hair feeling fantastic.  The one thing I slacked off on from the first year of my journey was stimulating growth.  So for the next half of this year I'm going to focus on scalp stimulation.  I know I can't be consistent with scalp masages but adding EO's and teas to my rinses may help and allowing the shower head to provide a light massage on my scalp I can be consistent with


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Secretly dcing while at work with my hair in a bun. Every time I turn my head I get a whiff of the Shea moisture masque


----------



## Saga

Finally figured out what style I'm wearing for my job interview next friday. Hopefully It'll come out the way I planned, otherwise I'll have to come up with a plan B.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Secretly dcing while at work with my hair in a bun. Every time I turn my head I get a whiff of the Shea moisture masque



You sound like me. I DC the other day while running with my group.


----------



## afroette

**** WARNING: IGNORANT QUESTION ALERT****

Can a black person, with no recent racial mixing, have hair that is not in the 4 category?


----------



## BBritdenise

afroette said:
			
		

> *** WARNING: IGNORANT QUESTION ALERT***
> 
> Can a black person, with no recent racial mixing, have hair that is not in the 4 category?



Yes... My mom is black with two black parents and my dad is black with two black parents and my hair is about a 3b. My dad had probably 2c or 3a hair.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> You sound like me. I DC the other day while running with my group.



You gotta get it in when you can!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

afroette said:


> **** WARNING: IGNORANT QUESTION ALERT****
> 
> Can a black person, with no recent racial mixing, have hair that is not in the 4 category?



Hiya!   100% Black, and 3a/b/c texture hair here.


----------



## Embyra

Finally it's Friday!! Cottage cheese gate will be washed away Tommo ☺

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MrsIQ

How is this possible? I just took out DD's braids. Her hair stinks to high heaven cuz she only washed it once in 6 weeks. No moisturizer, no conditioner.  Her shed hair is so minimal it's scary. And growth? She's gained about an inch. If I mistreated my hair like that I would be bald!!!!!


----------



## lamaria211

Ok so I snuck and ordered wen now my hubby wants to buy it for me. Lol im gonna let him and get 2


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

^^now that sounds like a winner!

I am 3/4 through the back of my hair hopefully I'll be done these 2 strands twist tonight if I stop taking snack and get online breaks. Don't know what possessed me to put these in before French braiding. What i do know is this ORS moisturizing lotion is the bomb!


----------



## NikkiQ

mini challenge rant

why do people join multiple challenges but only update and post in maybe 1 challenge??? It drives me INSANE to see ladies who join every length challenge under the sun, but only post in the length challenge they're the freakin furthest from. 

rant over


----------



## bajandoc86

^^Bahahahahahaha. Speak that TRUTH.


----------



## msbettyboop

Sleeping on culrformers is HELL!!! The thongs women do for beauty!!?


----------



## JeterCrazed

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> Sleeping on culrformers is HELL!!! The thongs women do for beauty!!?



Thongs are hell sometimes, too, yep.  #Freud


----------



## msbettyboop

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> Thongs are hell sometimes, too, yep.  #Freud



Stupid iPad always auto completing everything! I meant the things women do for beauty.


----------



## hannan

Well, since I can't sleep...

That back part of my hair doesn't seem to play fair! Ugh. I had my hair in 6 big braids and I let them out just to see what a potential braidout would look like. The front/middle looked so great and defined! When I look at the back, . It's just going every which way like a dang mullet: business in the front, party in the back!  I'm laughing now but I guess that's all I can do. I don't really wear my hair out anyway so I'm not toooo upset.


----------



## Ogoma

The aveyou 20% off code is no longer working; I hope that means they are getting ready for a flash sale.


----------



## yoleee

Well..... I hade to cut from BSL to APL today. I thought I would be sad, But I am sooooo feeling this new hair cut!!!! Makes me want to swing it all day everyday!!


----------



## Evolving78

yoleee said:


> Well..... I hade to cut from BSL to APL today. I thought I would be sad, But I am sooooo feeling this new hair cut!!!! Makes me want to swing it all day everyday!!



yoleee

what was the reason for the cut?


----------



## yoleee

shortdub78 said:


> yoleee
> 
> what was the reason for the cut?


My ends were just thin and dry. There were no splits but I just didn't like they way they looked. I self relaxed for the first time today( yay me) and I keep looking at my ends and decided they needed to go. I went to the salon and told the lady cut it until its healthy. We also put some layers in it. Girl........ it is swangin! I was so happy with it I went to the gym with no ponytail!!


----------



## Embyra

It's been just over a month I started viviscal I think it's going to be a keeper

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

I hate when I have these fabulous hair style ideas in my head but when I put them on my head they are just


----------



## Britt

Ogoma said:


> The aveyou 20% off code is no longer working; I hope that means they are getting ready for a flash sale.


What? That sucks! I just ordered from them I think on Monday and used that code I memorized  I emailed them asking them if they carried the 32oz of Curl Rehab and they said no. I hope they start to carry it so I can buy a bottle and use a coupon code w/o spending $65 for it.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Oh lawd! I have corrupted the mail lady!


----------



## halee_J

halee_J said:


> Hmm I wonder if an AVJ rinse can replace Roux PC in my wash routine...Let's see.



So I think I like the AVJ rinse. It has the same effect as the roux; smoothing detangling.  plus it makes my scalp feel nice..a gentle cooling, soothing feeling. I also like it because I don't have to rinse it out ( I generously spritz my hair with AVJ after washing anyway) and it doesn't have a leave a residue. As much as I love Roux, it always left an ever so slight filmy feeling on my hair.

Hair feels pretty good, I will be trying this again next week 

Nix08 I tried this because of your rave reviews, thanks


----------



## Angelinhell

Is it just me or is Sally's getting too expensive? Might as well buy the high end stuff for a few more dollars.


----------



## Evolving78

i am sitting here with this plastic bag over my head.  i knew i forgot to buy some more plastic caps!  i am so happy i lost 5 pounds! yay!  now i have 5-10 more to go!  i have been eating salads, drinking water, protein shakes, and eating a protein bar.  that protein bar really makes me feel full.  i don't feel hungry either.


----------



## Embyra

Going to try these 2 products tonight for my usual wash and go 
hopefully there won't be cottagecheese gate 2 ....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## leiah

Got a good look at my wet hair from the back and it's a lot more v shaped than I thought.  it doesn't look like that when it's dry though


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

I hope using this Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholestoral along with a bit of SM Deep Treatment Masque and help revitalize this wreck of a head today.  Hopefully after the first trimester I will be less lazy with my hair.


----------



## Cheekychica

This weave is coming out today!  I got my appointment booked for next week. Hopefully that's enough time so I don't burn.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Wash day items are out and dc is prepped for tomorrow with hemp oil and honey. I will be going back to my stand by weave Nia Girl. She is been fluffed and refreshed. It has been cute to wear my own hair to work and I'm not ashamed anymore but since I had to chop so much hair off I think it would be good to keep my hair for the month of July under a wig. I am going to have to keep my hair moist and co-wash so it won't go bad since I'm not relaxing til Sept.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

I think my resting phase is finally over. Thank God! Because my hair has barely moved length wise for the past couple months, but it was shedding like crazy. Big ball of hair after wash days. It was sooooo discouraging. 

But after my wash last night. I detangled and I had the smallest hair ball ever. I am soooo happy now.


----------



## lamaria211

I used nexxus aloe rid today and my hair got kinda hard im hoping that an hr of QH Cholesterol with heat softens it up


----------



## choctaw

walmart had the lowest price on Biotin 5000 mcg capsules ($6)


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm really enjoying my wig regimen again!! I hadn't worn a half wig in a few months and have missed them! I've gotten tons of complements on my current wig. I can't decide if I want to stick with it or try a different one when this one goes kaput (which I think will be soon because it's synthetic). :scratchch I have my eye on a cute curly half wig. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## sillygirl82

I'm about to dye my hair.  I don't know why they call it gray hair when it is stark white.


----------



## Embyra

Just got my hands on some ojon damage reverse oil!
Never used this brand before

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Charlie555

The goody spin pins are the truth!


----------



## growbaby

It's weird that I know for sure my hair is actually growing (via photos & my length check shirt) but when I measure it with the measuring tape the inches barely change in number. Weird.


----------



## ecadnacmc

Charlie555 said:
			
		

> The goody spin pins are the truth!



Definitely!


----------



## AJellyCake

Philippians413 said:


> This braidout is giving me LIFE!
> 
> http://thesavvyhousewife01.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/braidout.jpg



Philippians413 Her eyebrows are giving me life!! 

Her hair is gorgeous too!


----------



## Americka

I got weave checked today. As in the whole hand in my hair with fingertips at my scalp. 

Relative: Americka, is all of that your hair?
Me: Yeah! *stretched out curl*
Relative: It don't look like it! *grabs a handfull*
Me: *wonders if there is a hair abuse hotline*


----------



## Meritamen

Why is it that ladies with raven hair always wear dark clothes when doing a length check? No one can see the difference between their hair and the dark navy blue shirt they are wearing.


----------



## alive

Meritamen said:
			
		

> Why is it that ladies with raven hair always wear dark clothes when doing a length check? No one can see the difference between their hair and the dark navy blue shirt they are wearing.



raven hair?


----------



## JeterCrazed

alive said:
			
		

> raven hair?



She's been reading too much Byron.


----------



## JeterCrazed

WEN pumpkin on dry hair is the ticket!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Slowly coming to the conclusion that while WnG's are easy and fun...detangling later on is Not easy, Or fun.   Sucks!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

It'sofficial.  Naptural85 has surpassed Kimmaytube with subscribers.  This is huge for her.  Congrats Nap85...!!!


----------



## lamaria211

Just finished greasing my 60% dry hair. And tracking my wen orders


----------



## Embyra

SherylsTresses said:
			
		

> It'sofficial.  Naptural85 has surpassed Kimmaytube with subscribers.  This is huge for her.  Congrats Nap85...!!!



Love naptural85! She has such great video     Content

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IMFOCSD

So apparently a woman who has longish hair cant or shouldnt wear wigs or weave smh..so tired of the "u need to start wearin ur hair" comments...how is me wearing my wig frustrating you.!?! Sigh...


----------



## Lita

I need to Dc Sunday but I'm really out of it..will see..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

IMFOCSD said:


> So apparently a woman who has longish hair cant or shouldnt wear wigs or weave smh..so tired of the "u need to start wearin ur hair" comments...how is me wearing my wig frustrating you.!?! Sigh...




@IMFOCSD I had this convo with my other half today. The worst part about it is he is out to sea. So really, how is me wearing a wig frustrating him?!?! Ugh People don't understand the concept of wearing the wig to protect your hair while it grows.


----------



## NappyNelle

I can't believe I sat under the dryer in this heat.  My hair better look cute tomorrow.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Ms. Tiki said:


> @IMFOCSD I had this convo with my other half today. The worst part about it is he is out to sea. So really, how is me wearing a wig frustrating him?!?! Ugh People don't understand the concept of wearing the wig to protect your hair while it grows.



Ms. Tiki i just dont get it..and u can explain over and over how wearing wigs/weave daily helps you keep all your length...or to the slow people how it stops your hair from breaking...smh...action always speak louder than words..


----------



## Ms. Tiki

IMFOCSD said:


> @Ms. Tiki i just dont get it..and u can explain over and over how wearing wigs/weave daily helps you keep all your length...or to the slow people how it stops your hair from breaking...smh...action always speak louder than words..



@IMFOCSD I told him I was going to wear my hair down everyday once it all hits my waist. This fool said it's going to be awhile then. Huh? Then I realized he has never seen my hair out in the 2.5 yrs. we've been together. Oops...poor baby probably thinks my hair is neck length. He will see when I send him these pics. He might even buy me a wig or two once he sees the proof in why I wear them


----------



## IMFOCSD

Ms. Tiki said:


> @IMFOCSD I told him I was going to wear my hair down everyday once it all hits my waist. This fool said it's going to be awhile then. Huh? Then I realized he has never seen my hair out in the 2.5 yrs. we've been together. Oops...poor baby probably thinks my hair is neck length. He will see when I send him these pics. He might even buy me a wig or two once he sees the proof in why I wear them



   this is so funny...o wow his mouth is gonna really drop when he finally sees your hair...im excited like its me


----------



## Ms. Tiki

IMFOCSD I got mad for a sec. He told me I don't need any wigs I just need to grow my own hair and wear it. What?  I was like hold up! Then it hit me before I could go off on him.  Oh yeah, his mouth is going to drop for sure. I asked him how long he thought it was and he said he didn't know send him a pic. I tried to explain but he was still lost. I'm going to get all types of crazy emails tomorrow after I finish my hair.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Oooh keep me posted! Lmao


----------



## choctaw

rinsed out dc, shampoo, oil rinse, leave-in on wet hair and made braid twists. will dust the ends tomorrow


----------



## SUPER SWEET

Found this on CL....
is this really Lee Lee of SWV 
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/bts/3037048638.html


----------



## Meritamen

JeterCrazed said:


> She's been reading too much Byron.


 I just like the sound of it; it sounds more fancy.


----------



## Ogoma

Rocked my version of the afro today. A huge hit with my friends and I loved it.


----------



## JeterCrazed

Please let my first bantu knot-out be afrolicious tomorrow so I can be crute first thing in the morning with a zero-heat hair-do.


----------



## Nix08

halee_J said:


> So I think I like the AVJ rinse. It has the same effect as the roux; smoothing detangling.  plus it makes my scalp feel nice..a gentle cooling, soothing feeling. I also like it because I don't have to rinse it out ( I generously spritz my hair with AVJ after washing anyway) and it doesn't have a leave a residue. As much as I love Roux, it always left an ever so slight filmy feeling on my hair.
> 
> Hair feels pretty good, I will be trying this again next week
> 
> @Nix08 I tried this because of your rave reviews, thanks



halee_J that is so fantastic


----------



## getoffmylawn

I want a pixie cut with side bangs but I'm scared of the ridicule I'll receive from my family.


----------



## felic1

I bought a trio refridgerator. It is 31 cubic feet. I could not sleep this night( it is 0730 right now. I was lying there thinking about all the space I will have for conditioner. I bought it for ice and water in the door but it is big because I may not be buying another one and I just got what I wanted. I am not thinking about friut, vegetables, healthy eating. Space for my conditioners so they won't spoil. I can't wait until they get here.I bought a gigantic fridge to protect my conditioners????


----------



## Embyra

Thank god I forced myself to do my hair last night !!
This cold that I have is a ****** Smh 

In other hair news I didn't end up with cottage cheese hair yay!


----------



## allmundjoi

I don't post very much anymore on the hair side. *sigh* Still frustrated with my length, or lack thereof due to heat damage I sustained months ago. I thought if I backed of discussing my hair I would be less frustrated. It worked.  I wore my first real wash n go yesterday! I said *** the twists and tension drying method. Lol. I loved it! My hair is almost APL, less than an inch away in the back layers.  I am curious to see if I have increased ssk this morn-i tried to get the curling shuffle on the very ends of all my coils. Going to brunch and am going to try and refresh my wng.


----------



## Embyra

Lawd im sooo lazy with my hair honestly if I HAD to restyle my hair everyday I would go back to getting relaxer ahem Lool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## melissa-bee

Gonna try this coconut milk on my hair later. Think I'm gonna add some bentonite clay and honey to thicken it up.


----------



## Angelinhell

Gonna give the mizani bb new hg formula a try, they say they it has improved straightening. We'll see.


----------



## NJoy

2nd half of the year is upon us. I've got some serious growing to do so that I can get rid of these relaxed ends.  Lots of travel planned for July.  I hope I don't get lazy. Puting myself on a personal 30-day challenge to make it thru the month.


----------



## growbaby

It totally gets under my skin when ppl try to give me hair advice that is absolutely w-r-o-n-g! My sister's mom ( we have the same father only ) asked me to perm my sisters damaged sl hair then proceeded to say I may need to buy 2 perms cuz she hasn't had a relaxer in over six months and I would need to get ALL of the hair. I told her no she only needs a touchup even if it's been six months. She then raised her brow at me n said that she's been swimming n stuff so the previous perm/s are definitely gone. I said "u mean to tell me that u think it 'wore off' do u know what PERM even stands for?? Perrrrmanent, it DOES NOT wear off"... Tf?? Then she had an attitude with me n said never mind she'd do it herself.. I am beside myself, smh at the ignorance.


----------



## Ogoma

Yesterday was my one year natural anniversary! I didn't even remember until a few minutes ago. How time flies.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

My hair is almost as long as when I lost all of it due to postpartum hair loss last year!


----------



## Embyra

The elasta gel  and tigi cherry almond leave in made a nice combination on my hair


----------



## melissa-bee

Mmm mm mm.
So I was preparing my DC today. Coconut milk and honey. My gawwsh it's so yummy. I couldn't stop tasting it. 
I went to wash my hair and we all out of hot water so now I have to wait 30 mins for the water to get hot again. I had to put some hemp seed oil in the mix to keep me from eating it.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I've realized that castor oil is my lovah!


----------



## Britt

Got my roots blown out yesterday. Since I'm not doing any heavy exercising, my hair should last all week until I get it blown out again. I'm hoping to do this for the next 5 - 7 weeks until I get a touch up. I'll just make sure to wash n deep condition myself at home and let them give me a rollerset and blow out my roots.


----------



## lamaria211

AB200 said:
			
		

> I've realized that castor oil is my lovah!



You n me both how r u using it??


----------



## Philippians413

I'll be happy when my hair can reach APL curly.


----------



## melissa-bee

Never buying deep conditioner again.


----------



## NYAmicas

Sitting here with milk in my hair. Hoping it loosens up this NG like it has in the past.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I'm surprised so many new naturals are having such a hard time. When I first went natural I felt like taking care of my hair was much easier than having a relaxer. I still do. I know everyone's hair is different, I was just surprised to see so many posts about naturals struggling.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## LivingInPeace

FoxxyLocs said:
			
		

> I'm surprised so many new naturals are having such a hard time. When I first went natural I felt like taking care of my hair was much easier than having a relaxer. I still do. I know everyone's hair is different, I was just surprised to see so many posts about naturals struggling.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



I feel the same way. Seems a lot of people have trouble when they want their natural hair to be straight like it was when it was relaxed or when they can't accept their texture.


----------



## JerriBlank

naturalnewb said:


> I was so excited to cleanse with the Wen Mango Coconut for the first time tonight.... Except I couldn't get that dang pump to unlock. I swear I was spinning and spinning it forever (yes, in both directions) .
> 
> I ended up just pouring it out.  Now I'm sitting with it in.



Omg my pump for my 613 won't unlock either! Gah!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

FoxxyLocs said:


> I'm surprised so many new naturals are having such a hard time. When I first went natural I felt like taking care of my hair was much easier than having a relaxer. I still do. I know everyone's hair is different, I was just surprised to see so many posts about naturals struggling.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



FoxxyLocs
Though I'm not necessarily struggling, having a relaxer was much easier for me. I had an easy routine: Friday night jojoba oil scalp prepoo - Saturday a.m. wash & DC & rollerset. I would moisturize/seal my ends after removing the rollers & lightly oil as needed throughout the week.

My hair was healthy from root to tip & I only needed trims like twice a year. After I BCed this 2nd time, I was having lots of regrets. I tried to convince my old stylist to allow me to be his only relaxer client since he knows that I'll take care of my hair but he's not hearing it. He feels that technology has evolved enough that no women should be relaxing anymore. erplexed

I'm hoping that I will become close with my natural hair like I was with my relaxed hair & soon be on autopilot.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

AB200 said:
			
		

> I feel the same way. Seems a lot of people have trouble when they want their natural hair to be straight like it was when it was relaxed or when they can't accept their texture.



That's true. Being natural is a lot harder than it has to be if you are fighting against what your hair naturally does. But everyone doesn't go natural to be natural. Some people just want to get away from chemicals. 

If you're growing to longer lengths, having fine or thin hair could also be an issue. But I do think a lot of it is due to being uncomfortable with how your natural hair looks and trying to change it.

nakialovesshoes what kinds of issues do you have with your natural hair?

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## lamaria211

melissa-bee said:
			
		

> Never buying deep conditioner again.



What you say?????


----------



## Raspberry

FoxxyLocs said:
			
		

> But I do think a lot of it is due to being uncomfortable with how your natural hair looks and trying to change it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



This is probably true. It's awesome that there's so many natural hair bloggers and vloggers now but  the downside may be that seeing all of these women with perfect looking natural hair styles puts more pressure on newly natural heads to have an awesome look straight out the gate. When I was natural I had few ppl to compare my hair and was at peace with letting my hair do what it do even if it wasn't considered universally attractive. That mentality lasted for 7 years.. then I decided it was time to switch it up lol.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Must follow directions. I just read the bottle of my Keracare Dry and Itchy scalp conditioner it says to leave on for 15-20 minutes. I have been using it as a rinse out only for a few minutes type of conditioner. Will be a new bottle soon now with my new knowledge. Happy to be braided up and half wigging it out this week. Probable will rock it for the remaining of the summer.


----------



## Angelinhell

melissa-bee said:
			
		

> Never buying deep conditioner again.



*clutches pearls* For why?!


----------



## Lita

Rubbed some coffee oil on my hair..Finger comb..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Lord,

Please be with me and my hair as I attempt a braid out on blown out hair....

Amen.


----------



## Embyra

I want a big curly lace front

 I have been eyeing up Necole *****ie hair on instagram for some time now...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## melissa-bee

lamaria211 said:


> What you say?????


 


Angelinhell said:


> *clutches pearls* For why?!


 
lamaria211
Angelinhell

I'm never buying a deep conditioner again because coconut milk and honey is my new deep condioner.

OMGit'ssoawesome and I can eat it 


It's so cheap and so good.

This is going to replace my AO conditioners both GPB and HSR. If I want more moisture I just put a bit more honey. It has soooo much slip.

Aubrey Organic conditioners are for the birds, heck buying conditoner is for the birds 





J/k kinda

You guys need to try this.


----------



## lamaria211

melissa-bee said:
			
		

> lamaria211
> Angelinhell
> 
> I'm never buying a deep conditioner again because coconut milk and honey is my new deep condioner.
> 
> OMGit'ssoawesome and I can eat it
> 
> 
> It's so cheap and so good.
> 
> This is going to replace my AO conditioners both GPB and HSR. If I want more moisture I just put a bit more honey. It has soooo much slip.
> 
> Aubrey Organic conditioners are for the birds, heck buying conditoner is for the birds
> 
> J/k kinda
> 
> You guys need to try this.



Good luck it sure sounds delish
But ima use one buy three kinda girl when it comes to Deep conditioners I like my stuff thick, creamy and in cute jars


----------



## Lymegreen

melissa-bee said:


> lamaria211
> Angelinhell
> 
> I'm never buying a deep conditioner again because coconut milk and honey is my new deep condioner.
> 
> OMGit'ssoawesome and I can eat it
> 
> 
> It's so cheap and so good.
> 
> *This is going to replace my AO conditioners both GPB and HSR. *If I want more moisture I just put a bit more honey. It has soooo much slip.
> 
> *Aubrey Organic conditioners are for the birds*, heck buying conditoner is for the birds
> 
> 
> 
> J/k kinda
> 
> You guys need to try this.




WOW!!! These are BOLD statements!  AO conditioners are my EVERYTHING.  This says a lot about how you feel about coconut milk and honey mix 

I'll remember this if I'm ever in a pinch or just want to do something different but I'm couldn't just run away from my AO products 

I know you were just joking but I almost chocked!!


----------



## melissa-bee

Lymegreen said:


> WOW!!! These are BOLD statements! AO conditioners are my EVERYTHING. This says a lot about how you feel about coconut milk and honey mix
> 
> I'll remember this if I'm ever in a pinch or just want to do something different but I'm couldn't just run away from my AO products
> 
> I know you were just joking but I almost chocked!!


 
LOL, I remember when I thought AO conditoners were my staples for life. Then a couple months ago I realised I was only getting 3-4 uses out of the conditoners which meant I'm spending £2.50 per use. And I thought that's not good enough. The first ingredient in AO is coconut fatty acids so I think they are good comparison. I also don't see the point of buying both GPB and HSR when you can just add a bit off honey to GPB to make it more moisturising. With the coconut and honey mix I'd be spending like 55p per use.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

melissa-bee said:


> lamaria211
> Angelinhell
> 
> I'm never buying a deep conditioner again because coconut milk and honey is my new deep condioner.
> 
> OMGit'ssoawesome and I can eat it
> 
> 
> It's so cheap and so good.
> 
> This is going to replace my AO conditioners both GPB and HSR. If I want more moisture I just put a bit more honey. It has soooo much slip.
> 
> Aubrey Organic conditioners are for the birds, heck buying conditoner is for the birds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/k kinda
> 
> You guys need to try this.



Hmmm...and here I am planning on making my own cleansing conditioner...  HMMMM I say!!!   *dissapears into the lab*


----------



## lamaria211

If you can make your own stuff and love it then im all for it but I prefer for you guys to make it and sell it to me


----------



## kandake

I didn't do a good job shampooing the gel out of my hair.  I should have spent more time in the mirror before I started braiding my hair.  Now my braid-out has little white flakes in it.

Can't wait to go home to co-wash or something.


----------



## lamaria211

I really hope I like Silk Dreams more than Curl Junkie


----------



## kandiekj100

With my previous times BCing and relaxing, the decision was quite easy. The thought would enter my head and a few weeks later, it would be done. There was no deliberating.  No matter the length or state of my hair, it would get chopped or get the creamy crack. I'm having a tough time with making a decision this go round and I'm not sure why. 

In the meantime I flat-ironed my hair, just to see how I feel about it. However, can't enjoy it b/c of all the rain. Still contemplating...


----------



## melissa-bee

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Hmmm...and here I am planning on making my own cleansing conditioner...  HMMMM I say!!!   *dissapears into the lab*



I was going to add some bentonite clay to the mixture to thicken it up before I realised the coconut milk was thicker than I thought. Bentonite clay has cleansing properties so I'm sure that would work just fine.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I probably damaged some hair went to the water park Saturday and didn't wash or dry my weave and then Sunday had to be at work early so I just slapped some gel on it and put it in a ponytail I'm taking it down tonight.


----------



## thehappyserver

About to do a rinse with aloe vera juice. I hope my hair likes it!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

lamaria211 said:


> If you can make your own stuff and love it then im all for it but I prefer for you guys to make it and sell it to me



I only toy with the idea of selling the things I make.  Mostly because I feel like if I can whip it up in my kitchen, why the heck would anyone buy it from me...obviously they can do the same.  

My friends say they'd buy the things I make for my boys though...who knows!


----------



## MsDee14

Bought my first bottle of JBCO. This better bring my edges back to life!


----------



## Philippians413

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I only toy with the idea of selling the things I make. Mostly because I feel like if I can whip it up in my kitchen, why the heck would anyone buy it from me...obviously they can do the same.
> 
> My friends say they'd buy the things I make for my boys though...who knows!


 
Do it! All of my favorite hair vendors started their businesses in their kitchens.


----------



## KimPossibli

I feel like I haven't been on here in forever..

I took my braids out Friday. and washed my hair and dced, used leave in and twisted it up for work. 

Its still in twists I may leave it like this for the week. We'll see how it goes..


----------



## leiah

My hair is growing very fast now.  Did henna a few weeks ago and had some leftover.  Used the same amount this time and it wasn't enough!


----------



## leiah

OOh and I just put the ends of my hair in a jar to scrape out the last bit of conditioner


----------



## Angelinhell

Just cut myself a cute side bang! Not exactly by choice, but those thin strands just hanging by the side of my face were annoying the crap out of me. Glad it turned out cute! Feels so much better too.


----------



## Philippians413

I hope we get some good 4th of July sales. I'm wanting to get some Silk Dreams and Bask...maybe Curl Junkie if aveyou has one over 20%. I'd love some Qhemet too, but I doubt Sage will be having a sale.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Attempted my first WNG with gel. It looked cute wet, but I left too much conditioner in so I have a feeling it will dry with white patches. I put it in 4 twists for bed. We'll see what I have in the morning. I was surprised at how quick and easy it was. Once I get it all figured out, I think it's something I could do in about 15 min. Who knew?

Oh and I tried Tresemee naturals conditioner instead of my usual Suave. I like it a lot better. Same slip but it feels creamier and more moisturizing. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Mische

leiah said:


> OOh and I just put the ends of my hair in a jar to scrape out the last bit of conditioner


Smart thinking! lol I spilled some Vatika Frosting on my couch the other day (which smells great now) and I quickly threw my oil covered hands in my hair then put the oil from the couch on my legs.  What? That ish is expensive!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

FoxxyLocs said:


> @nakialovesshoes what kinds of issues do you have with your natural hair?Sent from my HTC Evo



@FoxxyLocs - I can't complain much about my natural hair. I'm very style challenged. Also, though I've figured out that I'm not multi textured like I thought, I still have 3 different feels : my nape is super silky/curly & knots easily, my crown is very coarse feeling & dry as heck & isn't as easy to define & my front/edges are med silky & the curl pattern is a little more relaxed.

I'm also trying to figure out if I want to be a no heat natural forever like Naptural 85 or if I will ever straighten again. I had heat damage the 1st time b/c I simply didn't know there was such a thing until it was too late. I know I would like to wear my hair straight but I would be devastated if I ended up with straight pieces.
 


FoxxyLocs said:


> Attempted my first WNG with gel. It looked cute wet, but I left too much conditioner in so I have a feeling it will dry with white patches. I put it in 4 twists for bed. We'll see what I have in the morning. I was surprised at how quick and easy it was. Once I get it all figured out, I think it's something I could do in about 15 min. Who knew?
> 
> Oh and I tried Tresemee naturals conditioner instead of my usual Suave. I like it a lot better. Same slip but it feels creamier and more moisturizing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



Mahoganycurls (YT) has been raving about this stuff & using it for 2 years. I'm tired of shelling out money for AO only to CW it down the drain. I think I'm going to buy me some of this very soon.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Egg, Mayo, & some oils are in my hair right now for my protein treatment.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

I hate when people put their dirty a$$ hands in my hair.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Sooo...Hubby is starting to look at the conditioner stash, and is making comments... erplexed  I'm hoping Marie Dean has another sale, and I'm hoping he doesn't notice the 3 or 4 jars I plan to scoop up.  

Meanwhile...the great co-cleanser experiment is set to begin next week...  *rubs hands together*


----------



## Lymegreen

I went to YT to try to find reviews on WEN and found this clip of someone's frustrated DH!   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDxAkBe7SKE


----------



## msbettyboop

It seems shampoo and I have parted ways. I will be cowashing with my tressemes and nature's gate herbal conditioner for here on. Will clarify every 8 weeks if that. Bye shampoo. You did me wrong on so many levels.


----------



## MsDee14

I hennaed my hair hair on Saturday. It took me at least a half hour to rinse and shampoo it all out. Tell me why..whenever I scratch my head, I still have some henna in my nails. 
Now I have to wash my hair again.


----------



## septemberbaby

Going to pick up some of this popular Tresemme Naturals conditioner today for a co-wash.


----------



## lamaria211

I think im gonna buy a new wig today and try and stay away from products but its soooo hard


----------



## kandiekj100

Nothing like straight hair to show you how bad your ends are. Gave myself a little trim as I took out my flexirods this morning. I didn't stretch the hair, but I'm pretty sure this brings me back to grazing APL, instead of full APL.

So, it looks like I'll be in someone's chair for a relaxer by the end of this week. I wonder if I'm in for more trimming (not cut). I don't want it, but I'm prepared for it. I just want healthy thriving hair and if a trim's going to do that, then so be it. 

I'm in the BSL challenge, but I don't know if the trimming will keep me from it, or if I'll be more likely to reach it b/c I won't have tangles and nots to worry about, something my fine strands just can't seem to take all that well. I'd have to constantly hide my hair, and I'm just not that person. I can't wig and weave and braid consistantly.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

nakialovesshoes said:


> @FoxxyLocs - I can't complain much about my natural hair. I'm very style challenged. Also, though I've figured out that I'm not multi textured like I thought, I still have 3 different feels : my nape is super silky/curly & knots easily, my crown is very coarse feeling & dry as heck & isn't as easy to define & my front/edges are med silky & the curl pattern is a little more relaxed.
> 
> I'm also trying to figure out if I want to be a no heat natural forever like Naptural 85 or if I will ever straighten again. I had heat damage the 1st time b/c I simply didn't know there was such a thing until it was too late. I know I would like to wear my hair straight but I would be devastated if I ended up with straight pieces.
> 
> I'm style challenged with different textures also, so I feel your pain. I've found a few styles that I know how to do well, so I stick to them for the most part.
> 
> I think we've talked about the no heat thing before. It's nice to get to know your hair for a while, and not lean on heat as a crutch. But once you get it figured out it's nice to have straightening as another option.
> 
> 
> Mahoganycurls (YT) has been raving about this stuff & using it for 2 years. I'm tired of shelling out money for AO only to CW it down the drain. I think I'm going to buy me some of this very soon.



I definintely wouldn't use AO for co-washes. It's so expensive and I don't get many uses per bottle, so I use it to DC only. I think you'll like Tresemee.


----------



## Victoria44

My hair finally feels soft and moisturized for the first time in weeks. Summer weather really makes my hair feel dry and crispy  

I think the solution is to apply my oil throughout the section before braiding it up, rather than moisturizing, braiding, then slathering the oil on top of the braid.  

I hope these results stay consistent, dryness is the one problem I can't get rid of, and it's embarrassing when people touch my hair :/


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Victoria44 said:


> My hair finally feels soft and moisturized for the first time in weeks. Summer weather really makes my hair feel dry and crispy
> 
> I think the solution is to apply my oil throughout the section before braiding it up, rather than moisturizing, braiding, then slathering the oil on top of the braid.
> 
> I hope these results stay consistent, dryness is the one problem I can't get rid of, and it's embarrassing when people touch my hair :/



Have you tried the LOC method?  I can't remember what the L stands for , but the Oil then Moisturizer works really well at sealing in moisture.  When I cowash, I do an oil rinse after I rinse out the cleanser, then I apply a leave-in conditioner and put my hair up.  When I take it down the next day it's still Very moist and soft.  Before I started doing this, I'd hae to reset my hair towards the end of putting it up in braids or twists, but now it stays moist the whole way through into the next day.


----------



## Evolving78

gotta run to the store and get some avocado oil today.  i am just going to moisturize my hair hair until i get my oil to prepoo with.  i hope my friend doesn't think washing your hair twice a week will help it to grow.  i do it because i have fine hair and my hair gets weighted down easily.  buildup causes breakage for me.  i don't want her to start washing her hair that often if that is something her hair isn't in agreement with, and the fact she maybe manipulating too much.


----------



## **SaSSy**

I officially have gotten to the point in length and thickness my hair is breaking combs again. 

Last night while detangling my dry hair, my rat tail comb broke. I guess I'll have to whip out my weapon the Ouidad double comb pretty soon.


----------



## lamaria211

I bought a wig today and some kera care humecto ( I hate ordering stuff online cause I hate waiting for it)!


----------



## LexiDior

I feel like im the only one in the world who doesnt know their hair type!! uh this is bothering me.


----------



## Embyra

Wore my hair out at the new job it caused quite the stir Lool

Couple 1 told me my hair is beautiful and said it must be a lot of work 

Couple 2 wanted me to write down hair care tips for their mixed race grandson 

Couple 1 came back as they left the building to tell me how lovely my hair was 

Workmates (white)asking it it was all mine and staring with amazement 

4 security guards one by one asking me if this is all my hair and wow how good it looks 
Then running off to tell their other security friends it's real it's real!!
Coming back to tell me how blessed I am 


Lawd today my hair felt like the queen bee Beyonce I'm quite sure she will be demanding popeyes chicken later on tonight Lool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay

Loving what this curl wax is doing for me.


----------



## thehappyserver

LexiDior

You are not alone! I have no clue what my hair type is, but I'm not overly worried about it. I try things on here that have worked for others, not based on hair type, but by whether or not they got good results.My hair seems to like everything I do to it. *knocks on wood*


----------



## melissa-bee

I really want to dye a patch of my hair to track growth but I don't know what colour and I don't what patch. I don't want it to look too random.


----------



## MsDee14

melissa-bee said:


> I really want to dye a patch of my hair to track growth but I don't know what colour and I don't what patch. I don't want it to look too random.



I want to do the same thing!!

I was thinking about putting honey on the front/middle portion of my hair..sitting in the sun for a few hours..then putting a bright red rinse on top of it. Not sure if it'll work though. 

I'm scared of commercial dyes.


----------



## Victoria44

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Have you tried the LOC method?  I can't remember what the L stands for , but the Oil then Moisturizer works really well at sealing in moisture.  When I cowash, I do an oil rinse after I rinse out the cleanser, then I apply a leave-in conditioner and put my hair up.  When I take it down the next day it's still Very moist and soft.  Before I started doing this, I'd hae to reset my hair towards the end of putting it up in braids or twists, but now it stays moist the whole way through into the next day.



I've tried the LOC method, and it didn't work for me.  It may be because I use castor oil and its too thick, or I didn't give it enough tries with different moisturizers/oils (I only tried once).  I'm going to try again, once my steamer comes in.  Maybe I need heat for the oil to penetrate better.  So when you oil rinse do you rinse out the oil, and then apply your leave-in? Or do you just keep the oil in your hair and go straight to the leave-in?

Also, sorry for all the questions, but I always thought oil molecules are too large to penetrate the shaft, and that's why they're used as a sealant, so do you know how it works?


----------



## lamaria211

I bought 2 more DCs today (i need to be stopped!!!)


----------



## JJamiah

lamaria211 said:


> I bought 2 more DCs today (i need to be stopped!!!)


 
 lamaria211

No NO NO more buying!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=155092 said:
			
		

> lamaria211[/USER];16269967]I bought 2 more DCs today (i need to be stopped!!!)


 

ooooooh. Don't you have a beauty supply store already? Did you post this in the Use Up Your Stash? Let me go look at your stash.


----------



## lamaria211

faithVA said:
			
		

> ooooooh. Don't you have a beauty supply store already? Did you post this in the Use Up Your Stash? Let me go look at your stash.



I havent updated my stash in a while please dont kick me out


----------



## faithVA

[USER=155092 said:
			
		

> lamaria211[/USER];16270291]I havent updated my stash in a while please dont kick me out


 
I can't kick you out because its not my challenge. But you need to get over there and start posting what's in your stash. Maybe that will help you curb this shopping spree when you have to update your purchases. 

Stop hiding over here in Random and get to stepping young lady.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ooooh lamaria211....faithVA called you OUT!!


----------



## melissa-bee

MsDee14 said:


> I want to do the same thing!!
> 
> I was thinking about putting honey on the front/middle portion of my hair..sitting in the sun for a few hours..then putting a bright red rinse on top of it. Not sure if it'll work though.
> 
> I'm scared of commercial dyes.



Hmm, apparently it takes a while for you to lighten your hair with honey. Like weeks/months and it gradually gets lighter.

I'm looking at doing a piece with bleach and get a red colour. I might do it this weekend.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Victoria44 said:


> I've tried the LOC method, and it didn't work for me.  It may be because I use castor oil and its too thick, or I didn't give it enough tries with different moisturizers/oils (I only tried once).  I'm going to try again, once my steamer comes in.  Maybe I need heat for the oil to penetrate better.  So when you oil rinse do you rinse out the oil, and then apply your leave-in? Or do you just keep the oil in your hair and go straight to the leave-in?
> 
> Also, sorry for all the questions, but I always thought oil molecules are too large to penetrate the shaft, and that's why they're used as a sealant, so do you know how it works?



I use a mix of coconut oil, and castor oil to oil rinse.  In a 6oz applicator bottle I put 4oz coconut oil, and 2oz castor oil, and some perfume oil as well.  Coconut oil does penetrate the hair shaft, and is conditioning.  

On wash days I use a co-cleanser to wash.  After rinsing out the cleanser I'll liberally apply the oil mix to my hair and scalp.  If I'm doing a WnG I'll put conditioner on top of the oil...finger detangle, rinse, and go.  The conditioner takes the excess oil, and my hair stays moist all day.  

If I'm just going to bed, I'll leave the oil in...throw in some leave-in conditioner, air dry a bit, detangle, twist, and throw my bonnet on.  I dont use any heat at all, although steaming with coconut oil can only be wonderful for your hair.


----------



## JJamiah

lamaria211, rehab. It is time my sister, we must take that CREDIT CARD, and PUT IT IN a tupperware of coke! and black food coloring! 

WHen I thought about how much products I had, how long it would last, and broke down how long one product lasted me. It helped me to realize what I really needed for the year.

16 oz of Treatment -Protein last me a 10 months - 1 year
16 oz of Moisturizing COnditioner last me about - 6 months - 10 months
Wen 16 oz last me about 3 months
Leave in sprays of 8 oz - last me a full year

As I did this and confirmed it so, I realized things would spoil before I have gotten a chance to use it. I had about 5 years worth of products last year. Honestly, for me It didn't make any sense for me to have that much stuff.  
I didn't bother listing it not because of shame, but because I'd take an hour or more to get that list together.
This year I am down to 2 years and that for me is fine. I am not buying more products by the boat loads. When your ready you will find the strength.


----------



## Philippians413

I just found the cutest little girl shirts on etsy. If only I had a little girl...








http://www.etsy.com/listing/97644706/vintage-childrens-tshirt-ethnic-lil-fire





http://www.etsy.com/listing/92269996/vintage-childrens-ethnicnaturally


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I think I have decided to install some box braids this weekend. I am drooling over these box braids pics on tumblr.

http://iloveboxbraids.tumblr.com


----------



## Meritamen

I want to straighten my hair and get a cut. Something to get rid of some of the uneveness and thicken the ends. I really want to go to a professional but am scared they will shave me bald.


----------



## Meritamen

SoopremeBeing said:


> I think I have decided to install some box braids this weekend. I am drooling over these box braids pics on tumblr.
> 
> http://iloveboxbraids.tumblr.com


I like that tumblr, will have to get some box braids or kinky twists when I grow tired of the wigs.


----------



## lamaria211

JJamiah said:
			
		

> lamaria211, rehab. It is time my sister, we must take that CREDIT CARD, and PUT IT IN a tupperware of coke! and black food coloring!
> 
> WHen I thought about how much products I had, how long it would last, and broke down how long one product lasted me. It helped me to realize what I really needed for the year.
> 
> 16 oz of Treatment -Protein last me a 10 months - 1 year
> 16 oz of Moisturizing COnditioner last me about - 6 months - 10 months
> Wen 16 oz last me about 3 months
> Leave in sprays of 8 oz - last me a full year
> 
> As I did this and confirmed it so, I realized things would spoil before I have gotten a chance to use it. I had about 5 years worth of products last year. Honestly, for me It didn't make any sense for me to have that much stuff.
> I didn't bother listing it not because of shame, but because I'd take an hour or more to get that list together.
> This year I am down to 2 years and that for me is fine. I am not buying more products by the boat loads. When your ready you will find the strength.



Im done I swear im going cold turkey!


----------



## SuchMagnificent

$50 at the BSS..lawd

Sent from my Sprint HTC EVO using LHCF


----------



## allmundjoi

I really need to put my hair up and away. I just don't like the idea of weaves, wigs or braids. *sigh*

And why does everyone and their mammy have a blog? Lol. It really is laughable.


----------



## BostonMaria

I should probably wash my hair today. Just knowing I gotta stay under the dryer for two hours just makes me cry. Maybe I'll wait till manana.


----------



## Arian

*SIGH*  That's all I have for my hair today...a co-wash is in order...


----------



## spellinto

cowashed today for the first time in a LONG time.  i need to make cowashing a regular part of my regimen, it really replenished a lot of the lost moisture and made detangling much easier.  i'll probably go out and buy aussie 3 min deeep conditioner so that i'll be able to cowash/quick dc all at once 

just baggied for the first time too.  spritzed my hair with my moisture mix, formed a loose cinnamon bun, pinned down my edges & tied a sandwich bag over the bun  can't wait to see the results tomorrow morning!

watched shorty2sweet59's latest youtube video...seriously considering ampro as my new styling gel (most likely the clear ice though, i don't like the look of the brown gel)...


----------



## Evolving78

i need to focus on my dd's hair.  her dad called himself washing it, and baby bye!  did he use dish washing liquid or something?  her hair is so dry, tangled, and she has some knots going on.  i am thinking about rewashing her hair tonight or tomorrow, but she needs a deep conditioning treatment.  i might put that in there first, and cowash.


----------



## choctaw

coconut oil is so versatile and much loved by my skin and hair ...


----------



## NJoy

Hubby will be traveling most of July. Do you know what that means? Hair Party Time!!! Somebody hide my credit cards.


----------



## Beany

Remembering I have another bottle of castor oil in my stash>>>  Can you say frown turned upside down!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy said:


> Hubby will be traveling most of July. Do you know what that means? Hair Party Time!!! Somebody hide my credit cards.




NJoy I know you are about to have all types of scents that he hates going on while he is away. You are about to have all types of fun!


----------



## NJoy

Ms. Tiki said:


> @NJoy I know you are about to have all types of scents that he hates going on while he is away. You are about to have all types of fun!


 
Exactly!


----------



## Raspberry

lamaria211 said:


> Im done I swear im going cold turkey!



I'm just waiting for your breakthrough and the epic sale on the swap board..


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Raspberry said:


> I'm just waiting for your breakthrough and the epic sale on the swap board..



Do I need to start watching the sale board for a product junkie that's going to rehab? Did someone say those magical words?


----------



## Arian

My hair has officially rebelled against glycerin.. so I am forced to use glycerin free products for moisture...Glycerin just makes my hair dry and weird feeling now...it didn't use to be that way.  

Back to the drawing board...but I can't complain...at least I am feeling my way through..
On another note, even though my hair detests SheaButter, it has a love for hemp seed butter and avocado butter.  Therefore, all is not lost...


----------



## Meritamen

I seriously regret not ordering the Sedu flat iron when I recieved a 50% off coupon via email a few ago. Why oh why did I not buy that flat iron right then and there?!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Arian said:


> My hair has officially rebelled against glycerin.. so I am forced to use glycerin free products for moisture...Glycerin just makes my hair dry and weird feeling now...it didn't use to be that way.
> 
> Back to the drawing board...but I can't complain...at least I am feeling my way through..
> On another note, even though my hair detests SheaButter, it has a love for hemp seed butter and avocado butter.  Therefore, all is not lost...



Arian - do a thread search. Pokahontas did a thread recently about glycerin & how it reacts to the weather. I see you're in the south. The rebellion may be due to the extreme heat.


----------



## Lissa0821

I tried Creme of Nature Argan oil edge control yesterday and I really like it more than ORS Edge Control.  It goes on a lot smoother with the same results.  I am hooked!!


----------



## NJoy

That does it.  I'm gonna take myself off of all these supplements and just eat better. Time to detox my liver and kidneys...just because it seems like the right thing to do.


----------



## halee_J

Can't wait for the weekend. Hair time


----------



## BGT

Two random thoughts.

I have two whole bottles of sweet almond WEN and I wanted to trade them in for two other scents. So I called but the lady said I can keep the two bottles and get two samples as well. She'll just delay my next shipment until October so I can use it all. So I got lavender and the new mango coconut. I asked for the gardenia and she added that too. So i should be getting that next week. 

I want to cut my hair from BSL to APL or shorter. My hair is very fine and my ends look see-through. I've been using mild relaxers for about a year so I've got a few inches of thicker, fuller hair, and I want to "transition". It's not fully texlaxed... just not not bone-straight. I'm just happy SO is supportive because he loves my hair long.


----------



## Arian

nakialovesshoes said:


> @Arian - do a thread search. @Pokahontas did a thread recently about glycerin & how it reacts to the weather. I see you're in the south. The rebellion may be due to the extreme heat.


 
nakialovesshoes, it's funny that you mention that.  My friend made a post on a natural board saying how dry and brittle her hair is due to the heat.  

Honestly, though, perhaps there is some benefit to moving on from glycerin.  At least, I won't have to worry about the inconsistency...Last night, I used Darcy's Botanicals Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream and her Pumpkin Seed Conditioner as a leave in.  These are both glycerin free and my hair responded really well.  I sealed this goodness in with hemp seed butter.  And my hair was quite happy.


----------



## NJoy

Ms. Tiki said:


> @NJoy I know you are about to have all types of scents that he hates going on while he is away. You are about to have all types of fun!


 
Ms. Tiki

And he's tired of my baggies and me taking so much time detangling.  Nah who's gonna check me, boo?

He's supposed to be out of town now but I called him back for a couple days.  I think he's leaving again in the morning til this weekend.  Need I say more?


----------



## Aviah

Its all good letting my twistout blow in the wind... but now it smells musty.... polluted city air


----------



## lamaria211

Im soooo excited my Curl Junkie products are coming today!!!


----------



## Embyra

Advised a client how to transition from relaxer today she even got out her iPad and took down notes! 

The power of 2:99 hair gel Lool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Oasis

i think i'm going to transition. i miss the fullness of my natural hair.

probably won't do a BC though. i'll just wait until my relaxed hair eventually disintegrates.


----------



## Vshanell

Arian said:


> @nakialovesshoes, it's funny that you mention that.  My friend made a post on a natural board saying how dry and brittle her hair is due to the heat.
> 
> Honestly, though, perhaps there is some benefit to moving on from glycerin.  At least, I won't have to worry about the inconsistency...Last night, I used Darcy's Botanicals Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream and her *Pumpkin Seed Conditioner *as a leave in.  These are both glycerin free and my hair responded really well.  I sealed this goodness in with hemp seed butter.  And my hair was quite happy.


I just used some of this for the first time as a leave in.  I've been shopping my stash to try and find no glycerin products.  My hair is doing well without it and it hasn't been shrinking up to my ears and turning to cotton candy when it's humid, yay!  

Oooh, and I have that cocoa bean stuff too....hadn't yet checked the ingredients on that.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

My jbco is at home waiting on me!  Can't wait to use it


----------



## childoftheKing

I'm trying to transition, but its been 4 months, and well...I give up.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy said:


> @Ms. Tiki
> 
> And he's tired of my baggies and me taking so much time detangling.  Nah who's gonna check me, boo?
> 
> He's supposed to be out of town now but I called him back for a couple days.  I think he's leaving again in the morning til this weekend.  Need I say more?



NJoy I know you were over there going dang!  I was supposed to send mine a pic b/c he is out to sea but I've been to lazy to finish the flat ironing process. I just emailed him and told him I'm thinking about cutting it all off.


----------



## lamaria211

My CJ order is hear! Can u see my flippin


----------



## KweenBeeDiva

NVM. I got braid put in as a protective style. Next time, i'll order the hair from online like I've done in the past. BSS choices in hair were limited and I was in a rush.


----------



## SuchaLady

I just ordered these from eBay. Maybe one of you all will like it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Corea-Bowkn...6443&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&#ht_9188wt_1016 Sorry for the long link


----------



## NappyNelle

^Those are cute! 

I'm going to flat iron tonight or tomorrow. I hope it comes out well and I look fabulous.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Two more days to relax and color!....I so cannot wait


----------



## SuchaLady

Thank you NappyNelle. Trying to spice up my hair so I won't be so boring my senior year of college


----------



## Lucia

Pokahontas
 hair looks great in the pics
NJoy 
What will be your mini bc length?


----------



## NJoy

Ms. Tiki said:


> NJoy I know you were over there going dang!  I was supposed to send mine a pic b/c he is out to sea but I've been to lazy to finish the flat ironing process. I just emailed him and told him I'm thinking about cutting it all off.


 
Ms. Tiki Girl, why you gotta mess with him like that? 




Lucia said:


> NJoy
> What will be your mini bc length?


 
Lucia I've been trimming monthly. I'm not going to chop until the end of the year, hopefully leaving a nice healthy hemline at HL. If my natural hair isn't there, then that will be my mini bc. 

Trimming has improved my hemline but robs me of the awe that you get when your next length check is longer. Sorta makes me feel like my hair hadn't grown, even tho I know that it's grown several inches. I just cut 'em off. Still. I have to FEEL like my hair is growing to keep it moving nicely.

(does that make sense?) I want to look forward to new lengths at my next length check. And then when I cut it, it'll feel fabulous because my hemline will be neater. Also, the way I was trimming (cutting then ends of my twists) was only perpetuating my layers. I want the option of cutting the layers out of my hair at the end of the year.


----------



## lamaria211

I been tracking this wen order nonstop for 24hrs


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

lamaria211 said:


> I been tracking this wen order nonstop for 24hrs



It's worth it.


----------



## Damaged but not out

Any updates????
http://members.fotki.com/NicoleMonique/about/


----------



## Americka

Prepoo'd with Shea Moisture Masque and it works a lot better as a prepoo than a DC. Still will not repurchase. Doing a protein treatment with an egg and a Palmer's Protein Pack. Will follow it up with a coffee/cholesterol DC and will rinse out with Aussi.


----------



## Philippians413

I want to try Trigger Growth Elixer...I wonder when their next sale is.


----------



## Meritamen

Still can't manage to get the relaxer straight look with the flat iron. Oy. Hope I didnt give myself heat damage. :crossfingers:


----------



## jbwphoto1

MsDee14 said:


> I hennaed my hair hair on Saturday. It took me at least a half hour to rinse and shampoo it all out. Tell me why..whenever I scratch my head, I still have some henna in my nails.
> Now I have to wash my hair again.



I even wear gloves when I shampoo the henna out.


----------



## Lita

Someone walked up to me & said, your hair looks like a lot of work..
I said some days it is..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jbwphoto1

allmundjoi said:


> I really need to put my hair up and away. *I just don't like the idea of weaves, wigs or braids.* *sigh*
> 
> And why does everyone and their mammy have a blog? Lol. It really is laughable.



Please let me know what you come up with.  I'm looking to try yarn braids or yarn twists next.


----------



## jbwphoto1

shortdub78 said:


> i need to focus on my dd's hair.  her dad called himself washing it, and baby bye!  did he use dish washing liquid or something?  her hair is so dry, tangled, and she has some knots going on.  i am thinking about rewashing her hair tonight or tomorrow, but she needs a deep conditioning treatment.  i might put that in there first, and cowash.



At least he's trying.  Black Girl With Long Hair had a wonderful article about President Obama doing his daughter's hair one day.  Here's the link:

http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/04/president-obama-talks-styling-malias-hair/


----------



## Arian

Lita said:


> Someone walked up to me & said, your hair looks like a lot of work..
> I said some days it is..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



When someone walks up to me and gives me a hair compliment, I say thank you, but in my head 

I'm like, I spend hours and hours on my hair  and sometimes I still don't get it quite right...


----------



## Evolving78

jbwphoto1 said:


> At least he's trying.  Black Girl With Long Hair had a wonderful article about President Obama doing his daughter's hair one day.  Here's the link:
> 
> http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/04/president-obama-talks-styling-malias-hair/



thanks for the link!
jbwphoto1

he has no business washing her hair.  he needs to learn how to do a decent ponytail before he gets to that point.  he was washing her hair with some AXE bodywash/shampoo combo!  he should know better.  we were married long enough! 

i had to give her an overnight dc with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.  the next day, i cowashed with AS I AM coconut cowash, detangled with Suave Almond and Shea butter conditioner, and used her leave-ins and moisturizers.  i had to dust her ends as well.  that Joico helped get the knots out.  i spent and hour finger detangling her hair.

i send stuff over and he doesn't use them and she will tell on him if he doesn't do something right!   she is 4 years old.  she will tell if he didn't put lotion on her or skipped something that mommy does.


----------



## Kindheart

I took down my fake bun yesterday and my hair was locked in medium sized "locs" ,it s weird to see how a day of no brushing lead my hair to loc naturally .



shortdub78 your daughter sounds bright and indipendent.She ll probably gonna tell daddy "Leave it,i can do a better job myself *side eye* " lol .
Men don't learn cuz they don't listen nor pay attention.


----------



## melissa-bee

Found some white womans random hair tucked in to my trousers erplexed
It had a split end I did a strand test and the elasticity and strength was about the same as mine.


----------



## Nix08

Soooo 2 years ago she's telling me it's all about genetics and how 6 weeks is the max she can wait to do her relaxers....she sat and listened to the comment about my hair being "alive"....why is she now at 10 weeks without a TU....interesting...


----------



## lamaria211

My neck hurts from trying to look both ways out the window for the UPS man


----------



## beans4reezy

Two more months in these braids, then I can see my hair again.  BSL is taking forever and a day.


----------



## MsDee14

Haven't used direct heat in 6 months!! This is a record for me.


----------



## Charla

*I :heart2: BUNS!​*


----------



## -PYT

About to DC since I reunited with silicon mix at the bss.


----------



## SimJam

whenever I think my hair has grown (because it looks bigger or the fact that now I can easily put my hair in a low pony) when I measure it, it still about the same length .... I just don't understand.


----------



## WyrdWay

I am seeing results from switching back to old school scruntchies , I rarely have any hair stuck to them.


----------



## -PYT

Ok tresemme naturals is my new boo. Idk what took me so long to try it!


----------



## hair4romheaven

PYT it says naturals but does it have cones in it? How does your hair feel & how long have you been using it?


----------



## shortt29

PYT I kept saying I was going to try it and I finally did after my henna last weekend...can you say MOISTURE! I was pleased


----------



## shortt29

jbwphoto1 I'm glad I remembered to wear gloves when I rinsed my henna out!


----------



## NJoy

Really feel like I'm in the middle of a growth spurt.  Scalp, keep doin whatcha doin.  I ain't even mad atcha!


----------



## Vshanell

My hair has been in 3 dookie braids for a few days now. Im dying to take them out. 

Yesterday was wash day and I felt weird skipping it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## -PYT

hair4romheaven I just used it for the first time today. Did a pre-poo with it on dry hair and the slip was great and it felt good and soft upon rinse out too! And nope, no cones. The bottle says silicone-free conditioning


----------



## hair4romheaven

-PYT said:


> hair4romheaven I just used it for the first time today. Did a pre-poo with it on dry hair and the slip was great and it felt good and soft upon rinse out too! And nope, no cones. The bottle says silicone-free conditioning




PYT oh really. Hmmm where can I get this stuff. sounds like a great co-wash or henna rinse conditioner. How mush is it? Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Lita

Glad my hair is responding well with the products I chose to use for spring/summer..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## -PYT

I would start co-washing just to use it more often!  but I got it for about 5 bucks at Meijer. The other tresemmes were 3 something so this must be their bougie conditioner lol


----------



## lamaria211

-PYT said:
			
		

> I would start co-washing just to use it more often!  but I got it for about 5 bucks at Meijer. The other tresemmes were 3 something so this must be their bougie conditioner lol



Your using it to DC? Are you using heat? TIA


----------



## NappyNelle

I'm taking my time to flat iron now. Almost half way done; I hope I've made my goal!


----------



## Philippians413

Blow drying with Qhemet's MTCG made my hair so SOFT! It was like it was made for blow outs.


----------



## Rocky91

the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie is the ish for moisture!!! i couldn't stop touching my hair today omg.
but it doesn't do a thing for holding my braidout. womp womp. i think it'd work well with just a lil foam wrap or maybe gel.


----------



## shortt29

-PYT said:
			
		

> I would start co-washing just to use it more often!  but I got it for about 5 bucks at Meijer. The other tresemmes were 3 something so this must be their bougie conditioner lol



Lol! @ PYT! I paid about $6 at CVS


----------



## Philippians413

Darcy's needs to get with flat rate shipping.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

IMFOCSD said:


> Oooh keep me posted! Lmao



IMFOCSD I sent the Mr. a few pics and he still can't believe what I've been hiding in my buns and under my wigs. Umm...any thoughts of cutting have been stopped. He let it be known that I will not be doing any cutting to my hair. I think I might get punched in the throat if I look at a pair of shears wrongJ/k he wouldn't hit me but he would be mad as hell now that he has seen my hair.


----------



## -PYT

lamaria211 nah it's just a cheapie rinse-out. I DC'd with silicon mix. my hair was sooo moisturized. 

I must be in a hair mood today. Mixed together some of kimmaytube's leave in since my mom had knot today AND aloe Vera juice in her stash. I like it so far.


----------



## IMFOCSD

@ms Tikithat is too funny lol!


----------



## thehappyserver

Just found my first SSK, trying not to freak out about how many more I might find if I were to go looking for them....


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

Did they start a 2012 HYH July 1st - Dec 31 thread yet?

I most certainly will be joining.  I'm tired of my hair.  I've been walking around with a darn crochet beanie on for the past week.   

Summer is usually wash and go season, but I'm all about up-do's now!


----------



## APrayer4Hair

I hate looking at pics of myself with longer hair. I could just :bomb: that damn hair braiding place that snatched me bald! *woo sah* it's ok, I guess it was the final push I needed for me to finally go natural...or semi natural I suppose since my hair is colored


----------



## SEMO

I want to simplify the number of products in my routine.  To help with that, I'm purging a lot of products that I've accumulated (I'm giving away 2 full bags of products and throwing away the rest - old, expired products or things that had just a little left in them).

I'm also planning on trying the Curly Girl method.  I semi-tried it when I first went natural, but I was using the wrong kind of conditioner I believe and it just made my hair feel coated and not clean.  But I'm going to give it another try using Tresemme Naturals conditioner.  My hair is _loving_ this conditioner and it is the only rinse out conditioner I've tried that I can use as a leave in.

I've also purchased some more jojoba oil.  I hadn't used it in awhile and I'm not sure why I stopped.  My hair loves this oil.  Especially in the summer, since it's a nice, light oil that doesn't weigh down my fine strands.


----------



## Arian

^^I want to do the same thing.  I have some things that have no use in my regimen now and just don't want to look at them anymore.  I feel like I spend so much money on products.  Ick..


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Wen has been giving me some fyah WnG's these past few days!  Curls are clumping...hair is soft...  Didn't even need any gel to make it look perf!  Just scrunched some Tresseme Naturals in there n KIM.  

Can it just stay Summer, so I can rock WnG's erry day?


----------



## QueenAmaka

Having visions of waist length hair


----------



## Kindheart

My hair is long but not full ,i d love to have a corynne bailey rae 's head with big soft curls.


----------



## lamaria211

Im Deep conditioning with coconut oil for the first time today. I love EVOCO


----------



## Asha's-Hair

Have any of you ladies thought about using heat protectant on really hot/sunny days? I watched a YouTube video where a girl was doing this, and it sparked some interest. I guess it would be beneficial if your hair was constantly exposed to high temperatures. Any thoughts?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

I want to be BSL before school starts soooo bad!!! URGH.... 
Today's Hair DAy woohooo! Prepoo - evoo, molasses, honey..should i add anything else?


----------



## kandiekj100

Last day as a natural. At least for the next couple years. I have no doubt I will go back to natural. What can I say? I like change. 

I haven't told anyone yet but my sister and (or course dh) she gave me the "noooo, whyyyyy". so, yeah everyone can just wait to see afterwards. I don't need everyone and they mama (and my mama, lol) trying to tell me not to do it.

One thing that did give me pause was my mom has been transitioning to natural. I think it's been something like 10 months so far. I don't want her to give up on it all b/c I made a change. She colors her hair and to honest I don't thing her hair likes the double-processing at all. She always had really nice hair but once she started coloring to cover the greys, it starting to take a toll.


----------



## NJoy

Headed out to buy some ayuvedic supplies and maybe a Whole Foods trip.  Me and shipping don't click. I'm waaay too impatient and always think of what I could've bought with the shipping cost..  Ah well.  Another excuse to shop!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I've been to Sally's 3 times this month and left with nail polish not hair products, lol. Don't know why I feel like I have to buy something with this little 15% off coupon every month.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I want a cute ponytail to go out in tonight, not having edges sucks cause you can't do a ponytail without looking horrible


----------



## NJoy

NJoy said:


> Headed out to buy some ayuvedic supplies and maybe a Whole Foods trip. Me and shipping don't click. I'm waaay too impatient and always think of what I could've bought with the shipping cost.. Ah well. Another excuse to shop!


 
2 boxes of shikakai, 4 boxes of amla, 2 boxes of brahmi, 1 box of lemon peel powder, 1 package of kapur kachri powder and a bottle of jbco.  Um... aside from the jbco, do I even know what to do with all this stuff? erplexed  I got caught up.  

But, I got it all for under $30.  I kept thinking that I got 4 free boxes of powders for the cost of shipping.  But does 6% sales tax and my gas make it worthwhile?  You betcha!  I HATE waiting on products to arrive.  I want them now! I just wish there was something on THIS side of the world.    Ah well.  It's Friday. I got a wallet full of funds and hubby is still outta town.  Whatcha want me to do?


----------



## Arian

My roots are dry.  Kenra MC is just meh to me...probably won't re-purchase it.  My thick, coarse hair needs something more moisturizing.  I'm not sure what DC I'm going to try next.  AO GPB is great as a protein, but I figure I need something that is strictly moisturizing.  I guess it's off to the DC thread to see what else I can try.  So far, I am thinking about revisiting Elasta QP Intense, Silk Elements Megasilk, and ORS Replenishing Con.  My hair has really been depressing me lately. 

I started  the other day because I was so frustrated with it.  Hope no one notices that I am bipolar when it comes to my hair.  One day, I'm on here all happy and my hair feels soft   ...

Then it's  ...

One day, I'll get it consistently accurate...I know it takes naturals years to figure out what works for them.  Perhaps I am in the same boat...just feeling my way through..


----------



## sckri23

Can anybody recommend a good DC? Motions always worked great for me but I want/need a second option cause most of the time its gone, its very popular I guess idk


----------



## -PYT

Arian sckri23 have you ladies ever tried Silicon Mix? I applied it root to tip and left on for almost 2 hrs yesterday and my hair was melting upon rinse out.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

My hair has been So Happy lately.  Mango Coco Wen, and Tresseme Naturals are like The Wonder Twins...pure Awesomeness when they come together!  I tossed my curls yesterday, and I was Shocked at how soft and moist my hair was.  Like really...I almost weave checked myself! 

I am so stank with my WnG's in the streets right now!


----------



## bajandoc86

Going to separate the flexirod curls in my bang for a fluffier look today.


----------



## JJamiah

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I've been to Sally's 3 times this month and left with nail polish not hair products, lol. Don't know why I feel like I have to buy something with this little 15% off coupon every month.


 
shopaholic sweety I know why........  look at your name. Shop A Holic. 

1-800-nosale.com LOL (jking)

Don't worry I am the same way. Shred it as soon as you get it and you won't feel as bad.


----------



## NJoy

I had another hair dream last night. It was very similar to my first and only hair dream that I had when I was apl.

In the first dream, I was unbraiding my hair and stretched it past HL and it startled me.

With last night's dream, I was unbraiding my hair and stretched it past calf length.  I needed someone to stretch it for me and take a pic.  It stretched about two inches past floor length.  When it was let go, it shrank back to HL. I was stunned and excited by the weight of it and went to call nakialovesshoes.  Lol

Maybe these dreams are telling me to keep my hair braided for growth.


----------



## NappyNelle

^That's so cool.

I wonder if I should wear my new hair toy today...


----------



## HanaKuroi

I can't tell if my hair is growing or not. I remember my braids having lots of random hairs like a Christmas tree last year. Those are gone. My braids are twice as thick. My hair hangs lower but is that due to henna or growth. I haven't straightened since December.


----------



## Ogoma

I had the worse detangling session ever yesterday. I have never had a session so bad. I bunned a few times this week for the first time. Would bunning cause more tangles? I don't get these tangles when I wear WnG.


----------



## Nix08

*I love Millcreek conditioners the protein in them always hits the right spot

*Tea rinsing is the business

* I often wonder if I'll be doing the same things to my hair 10 years from now....


----------



## NJoy

Nix08 said:


> *I love Millcreek conditioners the protein in them always hits the right spot
> 
> *Tea rinsing is the business
> 
> * I often wonder if I'll be doing the same things to my hair 10 years from now....



I love MillCreek too!


----------



## jbwphoto1

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I've been to Sally's 3 times this month and left with nail polish not hair products, lol. Don't know why I feel like I have to buy something with this little 15% off coupon every month.



I am determined to let the TWO I have expire this month.  Maybe next month I'll need something.


----------



## SuchaLady

I want to eventually get to Shorty2Sweet's (from Youtube) level. She stretches and relaxes when she feels like.it. Could be 2-4 times a year, could be not at all in a year. She runs her hair not the other way around.

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

NJoy said:


> I love MillCreek too!



And I should thank you @NJoy as it was your recommendation that sent me out for the Milllcreek biotin abut a year ago now


----------



## NJoy

Nix08 said:


> And I should thank you @NJoy as it was your recommendation that sent me out for the Milllcreek biotin abut a year ago now


 
And don't you just love the tingle you get with it.  I love it!


----------



## LivingInPeace

Twisted my hair today for a twist out with Oyin Whipped Pudding, castor oil and Kiss my Face Upper Management Gel. This is my first twist out in more than a year. Hope it looks cute!


----------



## Arian

-PYT said:
			
		

> Arian sckri23 have you ladies ever tried Silicon Mix? I applied it root to tip and left on for almost 2 hrs yesterday and my hair was melting upon rinse out.



-PYT, yes, I have. It didn't work either. I'm sad about it too. I had one of my friends, who's also natural, feel my hair and she said it's soft to her. Maybe I'm overreacting, but I've felt my hair at it's ultimate leve of softness. And this ain't it. I wish I remember what I did to make that happen. I know glycerin was involved, but I can't get the ratio right! And I don't remem the DC I used either.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Just finished making hair candy for sneakerheads  I'm iffy.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I need a new leave in I can get on ground but then I wonder if I should just stick to NTM as a leave in but it's mad expensive for such a tiny bottle. It barely lasted me a month and a half. I don't think Paul Mitchell leave in is any good for my hair. My hair felt so soft and smooth after taking down my cornrows for the week. Smooth ends and all. This can't be my hair it just can't be could maybe all this pampering pay off?


----------



## JJamiah

I use Dudleys PCA and it is a beautiful thing. Costly but you only need a dime to nickel size so the container last FOrever


----------



## Dee_33

@GoddessMaker I like Ion Miracle Leave-In Conditoner from Sally's, it's the one in the white and blue bottle. It's replaced Darcy's Transitioning Cream as my leave-in.


----------



## lamaria211

Gonna try and make myself use up my Hair One before I open my Wen. I said try


----------



## Americka

Finally used up that jar of Shea Moisture Masque. Will not repurchase.


----------



## JJamiah

lamaria211 said:


> Gonna try and make myself use up my Hair One before I open my Wen. I said try


 

       lamaria211


----------



## D.N.A.

I'm going to give this finger detangling thing a whirl. Give my hair a break from the combs and see how it responds.


----------



## Victoria44

My crown is breaking and always sore... So frustrating.


----------



## Kindheart

Victoria44 your hair is Amazing!!

I really feel like cowashing ,i washed my hair yesterday and it feels dry ,i know it hates frequent washing 2x a week is as muvh as it can withstand . i washed it every 2 days lately and as a result it's frizzy and dry .
 I ve used Elasta qp fortifying con +coconut oil ,didnt work well ..ugh.


----------



## Skiggle

Arian said:


> @-PYT, yes, I have. It didn't work either. I'm sad about it too. I had one of my friends, who's also natural, feel my hair and she said it's soft to her. Maybe I'm overreacting, but I've felt my hair at it's ultimate leve of softness. And this ain't it. I wish I remember what I did to make that happen. I know glycerin was involved, but I can't get the ratio right! And I don't remem the DC I used either.
> 
> Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


 
Have you ever tried honey and EVOO, as pre poo. It gives me ultimate softness. And I love silicon Mix, well the Bambu one. I mix mine with EVOO, cocnut oil and raw honey. My hair is beyond soft..makes you wanna slap the hair Gods.


----------



## Kindheart

Has anyone used conditioner as moisturizer?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Kindheart said:


> Has anyone used conditioner as moisturizer?



Straight up, or mixed?  The only one I can use straight up is AO White Camelia.  It doesn't weight my hair down, or leave any residue.  I also use it to make a hair milk that I spay on my hair to keep it moist whole it's up in twists.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I'm gonna need another bottle of Wen MC...  Shoulda bought 3 bottles, instead of that large bottle of Fig


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Kindheart said:


> Has anyone used conditioner as moisturizer?



Kindheart I normally do it with Wen. Yesterday, I use one of the V05 tea therapy conditioners for moisture and sealed with avocado oil. My ends still feel nice. I think I might keep doing it with my bottle of condish when they start running low


----------



## gabulldawg

Ordered my replacement wig this morning. I'll probably keep the wig thing up for a little while and get a break from my hair.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

At the end of the day...when i'm in my bed M&Sing ..i think hm today was a pretty good day.... m&s = reflection time


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Need to know if MTG is any good before I buy it on Amazon tomorrow morning? I have my sulfur powder in my cart as well. I hope by this time next week to have all I need hair wise for a while. I think I will buy one new half wig which should last me through the end of summer.


----------



## Vshanell

My finger detangling session was challenging this time. I waited 10 days. Wash day is tomorrow cuz I can't wait any longer. Trying to figure out what products to use for my wng. 

I'm on a strict product no buy. It's a shame I'm still looking at products I've had since the beginning of my journey smh! I still have 3 bottles of DDTA.....y'all old heads remember that I bet!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen

Patiently waiting for my hair in the back to grow long enough so that I can comfortably exam my ends for dusting.


----------



## JJamiah

Going to cut my card again after I pay for school!


----------



## Evolving78

i want to wash and dc my hair so bad, but i will try to wait until tomorrow. oh my hair is caught in this dang hair clip...please let me get it out without snagging my hair or breaking it!


----------



## Aviah

My hair is getting a lot of love lately. Gentle detangling, moisture and scarf every night, relatively low manipulation (twistouts for the past week, vs daily WnG I usually do in the summer), DCing, keeping it stretched, and no heat till August (possibly Sept with  just doing "out" styles). 

Its growing well too. Very simple and I think it may get me to BSB by December.
Will need more protective styles like weaves come winter though.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Just bunning...


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Ugh, I hate my hair right now. My stylist didn't get it as straight as he usually does, my hair isn't growing as quickly as I'd like despite me doing everything right, my sister's hair is now almost 2 inches past APL (the one length I can't seem to get past), my scalp is itchy 2 days after I washed it and I can't tell if it's because my hair's growing or if my scalp is just dry when I just moisturized it.  I also just realized I'm getting my hair braided in about a month for vacation and I'm dreading it because last year I lost a year's worth of growth because of a scissor-happy braider and I will go postal if the same thing happens again.

There... I feel better.


----------



## Lita

My hair held up today in 100 degree weather..

*Some guys walk by me today & said you have some pretty hair & if they could run their hands & touch it..I was like..Don't think so...but thanks for the compliment..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mische

Nice pic ms.tatiana I love that scarf! I need some more pretty silk scarves like that.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Also my scalp got itchy out of the blue.  I washed it 2 days ago and moisturized it and everything, still itches.  I didn't do anything different and haven't noticed anything different.  I did add some extra MSM to my Hairfinity last night and I've been taking extra Biotin for a couple weeks (til I lost the bottle.)  Maybe this is the beginning of a growth spurt?erplexed  My last one was in early April.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Bon Bon Cheveux satin caps are so comfy.  I got two new ones, and they're better than the first two I ordered.  Yay!


----------



## NJoy

Seriously considering BC'g.  I don't know why I'm hesitating.


----------



## HanaKuroi

NJoy said:
			
		

> Seriously considering BC'g.  I don't know why I'm hesitating.



WHAT DO YOU MEAN BC? How short? Don't you dare. 


You are hurting MY feelings. I love your hair. Don't be reckless. Put it away for the summer. 

The heat must be affecting you NJoy


----------



## NJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> WHAT DO YOU MEAN BC? How short? Don't you dare.
> 
> 
> You are hurting MY feelings. I love your hair. Don't be reckless. Put it away for the summer.
> 
> The heat must be affecting you @NJoy


 
HanaKuroi

I don't know, girl. I'm really thinking about it. I mean, since it'll be put away for the summer anyway, why not cut it? I've been doing heavy oilings lately and that REALLY allows my relaxed ends to mock me. I was so close last night. Hubby protested the idea and then said to do what I think is best. It's not like I don't know how to grow it back.  Don't take it personally.  It's only hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wash once a week but debating whether I should start washing with wen and in the middle of the week cowash because in the middle of the week my roller set looks frizzy after applying my moisturizer and castor oil and sometimes stringy but then I say never mind because I think me having to do less combing would be more beneficial! What to do?!....


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Caught my sister using my Silicon Mix... um that's a no no without permisson boo   lol


----------



## gimbap

I want to dye my hair Chaka Khan red...


----------



## daviine

Washed my hair on Saturday and braided it.  Nothing neat.  Some are plaited and some are free braids.  My husband keeps asking when I'm going to unbraid them.  I told him no need to unbraid them just to sit in the house.  

Well, I'm about to take my kids to the doctor's office and I hop in the shower.  Slap on the shower cap...but didn't do it carefully.  So now, two of my braids are wet and I actually need to leave in 15 minutes.  

Fantastic.  Way to go.  So much for a decent braidout....


----------



## HanaKuroi

NJoy said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi
> 
> I don't know, girl. I'm really thinking about it. I mean, since it'll be put away for the summer anyway, why not cut it? I've been doing heavy oilings lately and that REALLY allows my relaxed ends to mock me. I was so close last night. Hubby protested the idea and then said to do what I think is best. It's not like I don't know how to grow it back.  Don't take it personally.  It's only hair.



Sigh..... You will be beautiful either way. I take it  you are just cutting the relaxed ends. Make sure post pictures NJoy


----------



## Ms. Tiki

gimbap said:


> I want to dye my hair Chaka Khan red...



gimbap Me too! I was thinking about going back red but after seeing her hair last night I said I was going to go for it. It's so pretty


----------



## gimbap

Ms. Tiki When you do, please post pics!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

gimbap said:


> @Ms. Tiki When you do, please post pics!



gimbap I will. I'm debating if I want to take the hair I bought back and buy red hair so I can go ahead and dye it before I put my braids in.


----------



## Nonie

I haven't done ONE good thing by my hair in heaven knows how long.  I haven't even been bothered to baggy and I'm still not moisturizing. Must change this STAT! 

Anyway, this is so random but have you ever been in the middle of reading a thread and then an avatar or siggy catches your attention and totally distracts you from what you were doing? Well, that happened to me today because of this human called Amberlina. I think she's absolutely stunning. I have never written to moderators or Nikos to complain about anyone in my years on the forum but I'm about to suggest that cute people be forbidden from posting their pics coz they interfere with the reading of the forum. She totally screwed up by browsing coz I couldn't stop looking at her beautiful avi and wishing the resolution had been better coz it'd make a good painting. And then as if that wasn't bad enough, she had to throw in another pic in her siggy where I noticed her beautiful hair on top of everything.  

I'm pretty sure it's illegal in some parts of the universe to be that cute. I started to hate on her :hardslap: but then I realized that if monsters attacked earth, she'd be one of the first to be eaten coz someone like me would look bitter standing next to her.


----------



## MsDee14

my hair is not growing fast enough. By the looks of it, I may transition forever!


----------



## Arian

An unmeasured amount of distilled water + 1 1/2 teaspoons of glycerin...makes my hair soft and not sticky for *TODAY..*.

Yep, just for today...


----------



## halee_J

Rant: 

I know my siggy says I'm transitioning indefinitely but right now...Right now my hair is acting a fool! I want to BC...NAOW...*sigh*Three more months. I can hang on to these relaxed ends for just 3 more months right?!. I want to make it to 2 years _at least_...I'm so close...But I really want to BC and just be done with this 2 textures dance! I don't even care about being able to bun anymore. I just fake it with a phony pony, bobby pin and gel down the short pieces and KIM.

Ok rant over.


ETA**

Ok maybe not over just yet. Why is my hair tangling? Did all the things you like! I lovingly Pre-poo'd you with nice oils, AVJ and slippy conditioner. Wash you with your fav sulphate free poo, a nice DC and topped it off with a nice AVJ rinse...I detangled you so nicely in the shower. What more do you want from meeeeee????????????!!!!!!!!!!

Right now detangling you feels like:







WTH is your problem man?! I thought to myself ok, nothing a little extra oil, leave-in and a wide-toothed comb can't fix right? WRONG. 

Hair you're just being a straight up:




right now.


But I am unbowed. You will be detangled darn it!






But you know what? 






Not right this second. I might rip through you in my current mood. I will put you into 4 sections, let the oils and leave-in marinate while I study and come back.

I just can't with you right now. Maybe it really is time to BC.

Okay, now I'm done.


----------



## NJoy

halee_J said:


> Rant:
> 
> I know my siggy says I'm transitioning indefinitely but right now...Right now my hair is acting a fool! I want to BC...NAOW...*sigh*Three more months. I can hang on to these relaxed ends for just 3 more months right?!. I want to make it to 2 years _at least_...I'm so close...But I really want to BC and just be done with this 2 textures dance! I don't even care about being able to bun anymore. I just fake it with a phony pony, bobby pin and gel down the short pieces and KIM.
> 
> Ok rant over.


 
So feeling you on this!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Folks who live in DFW area please go away from Ulta I couldn't even try to get Kenra conditioner bc you folks have bought it all..I mean you all could leave a sister one measly liter so sad.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Just got an email from Clair Hair saying that until July 4 all quick weave/halfwigs are 14.99


----------



## halee_J

ms.tatiana said:


> Just hot an email from Clair Hair saying that until July 4 all quick weave/halfwigs are 14.99



I'll take that as a sign that I need to put this hair up up and away.


----------



## gabulldawg

I guess I'll be bunning it for the next few days.  I've been enjoying my divalicious hair.


----------



## gabulldawg

ms.tatiana said:


> Just hot an email from Clair Hair saying that until July 4 all quick weave/halfwigs are 14.99



Aw mannnnnnn!!! I just ordered my replacement half wig a couple of days ago from hairsisters.


----------



## choctaw

Mixed up some ayurvedic powders (maka, neem) with distilled water, oils (tea tree, neem) and added conditioner (Suave Humectant). I mixed enough to fill an empty Giovanni liter bottle and another 16 oz applicator bottle. My hair loves the combination and I am tired of mixing single applications.


----------



## Aviah

Finally got the discipline to sit and twist my hair. Haven't done it for a good while. I like the method of horizontal parts being done at the same time with a comb, and vertical ones being done by finger. Much faster.

I guess this is my style for July!


----------



## bosswitch

6 months into my transition and this b!tch told me my hair is "starting to look 'puffy'"...*********!

But my hair feels great...I'm going to do my moisturizing DC tonight and then straighten. It's going to be fiyaahh! I'm well on my way BSL/BSB now


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I had such a good hair night last night!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

These 2 strand twist are so convenient especially in this heat. I'm about to moisturize and seal, then let DD do a scalp massage and style them.


----------



## Americka

Received my DCs today. *scratches head* Oh well. I can't wait to use them.


----------



## halee_J

Holy guacamole shipping from clairhair is CRA-zy to Canada... jeebus  lemme see if I find something decent on ebay...


----------



## Arian

ORS Replenishing Conditioner on my hair  

Ick!  My hair doesn't feel moisturized at all.  It has a coated feeling that I cannot explain.  I should have known...on to the next one.

I think I am experiencing a small amount of breakage from it.. 

  I give up.


----------



## NappyNelle

I'm thankful for the hair on my head, but I would like more. I will continue to visualize, pray, and treat myself well as I work toward my goals.


----------



## Arian

Arian said:


> ORS Replenishing Conditioner on my hair
> 
> Ick!  My hair doesn't feel moisturized at all.  It has a coated feeling that I cannot explain.  I should have known...on to the next one.
> 
> I think I am experiencing a small amount of breakage from it..
> 
> I give up.



Had to use AO Rosa Mosqueta to add some quick moisture for 30 minutes...did the trick.  Decided to use Aussie Hair Insurance as a leave in and seal with my AOHC.  This combo is pretty decent.  Perhaps that is what I was doing wrong...wasn't using a liquid leave in then sealing...


----------



## Ahlaam

Argan oil should be used by everyone! Talk about super soft hair <3


----------



## Lilmama1011

gimbap said:
			
		

> I want to dye my hair Chaka Khan red...



Lol, that sounds so hilarious


----------



## **SaSSy**

WNG as of July 2nd


----------



## hannan

I was just lurking in another hair forum and reading about how people have gotten their hair cut off/played in by random strangers on the train or walking home. There are some freaky people out there. :O


----------



## Vshanell

Deep conditioning with CJ Curl Rehab. About to do a wash n go. This heat and humidity won't allow me to do much else. 

I think I'm gonna order a silk bonnet. I'm excited.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

All these ladies wanting red hair has me too tickled. I love red hair! Can't wait to see all these lovely heads of hair dyed red.

*in evil voice* join me ladies...come over to the red side with me *insert evil laugh*

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## jbwphoto1

bosswitch said:


> 6 months into my transition and this b!tch told me my hair is "starting to look 'puffy'"...*********!
> 
> But my hair feels great...I'm going to do my moisturizing DC tonight and then straighten. It's going to be fiyaahh! I'm well on my way BSL/BSB now



I think I may want to start using *********.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Arian said:


> An unmeasured amount of distilled water + 1 1/2 teaspoons of glycerin...makes my hair soft and not sticky for *TODAY..*.
> 
> Yep, just for today...



Okay Arian.  I bought some glycerin last week from CVS due to coupons and sales and such to try something without a lot of ingredients.  Could you give me some more details?  Do you normally use glycerin with distilled water?  All over, ends or scalp?  How often?  Just curious.


----------



## lamaria211

Pokahontas said:
			
		

> Deep conditioning with CJ Curl Rehab. About to do a wash n go. This heat and humidity won't allow me to do much else.
> 
> I think I'm gonna order a silk bonnet. I'm excited.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Do you have the 32oz of CJ or the 8oz? Im curious to no how many uses you get from an 8oz jar with all that hurrr


----------



## JeterCrazed

Public Service Announcement: 

@Moniquenuss is sweet as pie. Bought Wen from her and she sent me some other stuff and a lil note to make sure I file off snags before doing my hair.... and sent me the nail file, too.









Isn't she sweet?! *whispers* And the note was torn from a Breast Cancer Awareness notebook.


----------



## loved

My 4z TWA was so dry, crunchy & shrunken this morning.  I said I would go 2 years before I considered relaxing again but after 4 months I'm not so sure. 

On a positive note, I love the thickness & not fearing sweat or water in my hair.  
If I can hold on past this awkward stage & reach some length my hair will be hot fire!


----------



## Vshanell

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Do you have the 32oz of CJ or the 8oz? Im curious to no how many uses you get from an 8oz jar with all that hurrr



lamaria211 The 8. A little goes a long way. I don't go super heavy handed like usual because of the cost but I make sure my hair is thoroughly covered. I've used it 3-4 times and I still have a little over half a jar. .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LunadeMiel

I really want to wash my hair but I have to wait until after DD's b-day party.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Since I'm off tomorrow for the holiday, I'll mix up my henna tonight to use tomorrow.  I may even try my hand at African threading or yarn braids after I finish the indigo.


----------



## NJoy

Hmmm, this ayurvedic wash (shikakai/brahmi/amla) has my hair feeling great today.  I didn't condition afterwards because I wanted to see what it would feel like on it's own (although I did follow up with CO).  Lovely and not dry at all.  Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Evolving78

i take care of my hair. i may do more than the average bear, but i take care of it.  no magic potion is going to help.  if you don't take care of your hair, it is going to split, break, and become dry and brittle.  please stop trying to come up with some notion about how my hair is the way it is.  i don't have so-called good hair, i am not a fast grower, etc... i just take care of it and try to not do stupid stuff.

if you were to take care of your hair, yours would flourish as well. but you don't want to put the work in.  you think what i do is for white people.   this is why i say BW are dated...

ok rant over.


----------



## Americka

Used up the Queene Helene cholesterol. Will NOT repurchase!

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## BrandNew

Ready for my hair to start actually locking. I'm so impatient.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Americka said:
			
		

> Used up the Queene Helene cholesterol. Will NOT repurchase!
> 
> Sent from my Toshiba Thrive



I had that darn think for yearsssss! I just trashed mines because I figured it was too old. It smelt like skittles


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I had that darn think for yearsssss! I just trashed mines because I figured it was too old. It smelt like skittles



But when I put it on it felt slippery but when I washed it out it did absolutely nothing !


----------



## Americka

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I had that darn think for yearsssss! I just trashed mines because I figured it was too old. It smelt like skittles



Skittles? Humph, mine smelled like that Queen Bergamot grease from the 70s. (Yeah, I'm telling my age.) 

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## Americka

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> But when I put it on it felt slippery but when I washed it out it did absolutely nothing !



I used mine as a pre-poo. Since I have no expectations of a pre-poo, it rinsed out pretty good. It sucked when I used it as a true DC.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## Lilmama1011

Americka said:
			
		

> Skittles? Humph, mine smelled like that Queen Bergamot grease from the 70s. (Yeah, I'm telling my age.)
> 
> Sent from my Toshiba Thrive



Lol.......


----------



## Saga

BrandNew said:


> Ready for my hair to start actually locking. I'm so impatient.


How long ago did you start your locs?


I can't wait till I can finally buy the wig I picked out. I wanna go back to wigging for a whole year to see how much progress I can get.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have a bunch a few deep conditioner I need to use up I love how moisturizing the Aubrey organically is but I will have to alternate between that and my other conditioner, when I noticed all my conditioner had protein in it I went in got a moisturizing one. The only one I have that's also moisturizing is the fructis but the wen conditioner and Burt's bees brazil nut moisturizing and I got this henna placenta super treatment that also has protein in it, so I will alternate. Even tho they aren't strictly protein based like aphogee... Just went I think moisturizing I think no protein what's so ever


----------



## Lilmama1011

BrandNew said:
			
		

> Ready for my hair to start actually locking. I'm so impatient.



You can lock faster by not letting product up build on the hair. I read in a magazine the the more you wash the faster your hair will lock because if you over moisturize it will not lock as quickly


----------



## BrandNew

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> How long ago did you start your locs?
> 
> 
> I can't wait till I can finally buy the wig I picked out. I wanna go back to wigging for a whole year to see how much progress I can get.



I just started on May 16



Lilmama1011 said:


> You can lock faster by not letting product up build on the hair. I read in a magazine the the more you wash the faster your hair will lock because if you over moisturize it will not lock as quickly



really? And here I was thinking I need to stop washing so much. Evertyime I wash some twists come undone.


----------



## Lilmama1011

BrandNew said:
			
		

> I just started on May 16
> 
> really? And here I was thinking I need to stop washing so much. Evertyime I wash some twists come undone.



Exactly, I always believe that but or was a myth but in reality it's let's product build up when you don't wash as often and will only coat you hair


----------



## BrandNew

Lilmama1011 said:


> Exactly, I always believe that but or was a myth but in reality it's let's product build up when you don't wash as often and will only coat you hair



Thanks this is good to know!


----------



## Lilmama1011

BrandNew said:
			
		

> I just started on May 16
> 
> really? And here I was thinking I need to stop washing so much. Evertyime I wash some twists come undone.



I just got this off a website...
Uh, no.  I have locs.  Listen.  Wash your hair through a wave cap until they can hold up under water.  I use Jamaican Mango and Lime tingle shampoo.  When you're having your locs maintained, use organic products.  Make your own sheens out of olive oil and water.  I have 3 home made natural sheens I use for fragrance and cleansing, tightening and shine...olive oil and water for shine, lemon, sea salt and water for tightening, and apple cider vinegar and water for fragrance and cleansing.  You can also add a few drops of tea tree oil to the lemon and salt mix, because it tends to be very drying without it.  Don't listen to that whole "don't wash your hair" mess.  Clean hair locks faster than mucky, dirty hair.  One Love!


----------



## BrandNew

Lilmama1011 said:


> I just got this off a website...
> Uh, no.  I have locs.  Listen.  Wash your hair through a wave cap until they can hold up under water.  I use Jamaican Mango and Lime tingle shampoo.  When you're having your locs maintained, use organic products.  Make your own sheens out of olive oil and water.  I have 3 home made natural sheens I use for fragrance and cleansing, tightening and shine...olive oil and water for shine, lemon, sea salt and water for tightening, and apple cider vinegar and water for fragrance and cleansing.  You can also add a few drops of tea tree oil to the lemon and salt mix, because it tends to be very drying without it.  Don't listen to that whole "don't wash your hair" mess.  Clean hair locks faster than mucky, dirty hair.  One Love!




I'll have to try those mixes. Right now I'm washing twice a week with Jamaican Mango and Lime shampoo and conditioner then moisterize with Pantene R&N Daily Oil cream then I use my beloved coconut oil.


----------



## Saga

BrandNew said:


> I just started on May 16
> 
> 
> 
> really? And here I was thinking I need to stop washing so much. Evertyime I wash some twists come undone.



No ma'am, I believe that washing my hair so often was what led to my hair fully locing in only 3 months (that and my hair likes to matt up if I leave it alone for too long anyway). What I used to do was moisturize my hair with AVG + Water in a spray bottle then seal with either Hot Six Oil, EVOO, or Vatika oil. I washed 1x a week with diluted tressemme naturals moisturizing shampoo with a netted weave cap.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I want to do big box braids in a bun but can't find  any styles. I've look on youtube & google for some help and can't find any.


----------



## Arian

Today is a good hair day...

DCing with the Rosa Mosqueta was a real winner...using Aussie Hair Insurance as a leave in under AOHC was also a good decision...for once, I have 2nd day hair that is soft....I mean really soft..so one would hope that when I repeat this same procedure next week (omitting the disastrous run in with ORS Hair Replenishing condish), I will get the same results.


----------



## BrandNew

DanceOnTheSkylines what is AVG? Also how do I wash with a weave cap?


----------



## Lilmama1011

Arian said:
			
		

> Today is a good hair day...
> 
> DCing with the Rosa Mosqueta was a real winner...using Aussie Hair Insurance as a leave in under AOHC was also a good decision...for once, I have 2nd day hair that is soft....I mean really soft..so one would hope that when I repeat this same procedure next week (omitting the disastrous run in with ORS Hair Replenishing condish), I will get the same results.



I love rosa mosqueta as well. What does the smell remind you of? I say Muslim oils lol or imsence lol


----------



## Arian

Lilmama1011, I don't know...it's sweet smelling with a hint of...grass??  Lol, but it's the bomb...I'm going to get a small stock of it.. maybe 2 bottles because it is quite expensive.  I need to figure out how to make it stretch if I plan to use it weekly...


----------



## Lilmama1011

Arian said:
			
		

> Lilmama1011, I don't know...it's sweet smelling with a hint of...grass??  Lol, but it's the bomb...I'm going to get a small stock of it.. maybe 2 bottles because it is quite expensive.  I need to figure out how to make it stretch if I plan to use it weekly...



Yup, I paid 20.99 dollars for mine at whole foods store but I heard I got ripped off lol but if it works I will purchase but don't want to pay twenty one for it smh and I use it weekly as well. I didn't use it today because I used my wen remoist so I have it a week off! And I have other conditioner I need to use so will alternate mosqueta and something else the following week


----------



## Arian

@Lilmama1011, I have the one with the old ingredients...are you using the one with the newest ingredients?  

If so, how is it compared to the old one...?


ETA:  Never mind, found a thread that said there is no difference.  As for purchasing, I just got some from www.naturalhealthyconcepts.com for $9.45 plus free shipping.  Good deal!  Because the regular price is $19.48.


----------



## Saga

BrandNew said:


> @DanceOnTheSkylines what is AVG? Also how do I wash with a weave cap?


AVG = Aloe Vera Gel

Step 1: Place weave cap over head and make sure no locs are sticking out from the bottom. A typical one will look like this:







Step 2: Fill a bottle with 1 part shampoo to about 4 parts water (I used the kind with a nozzle that people use to apply color and oil) 

Step 3: Squeeze the bottle over your head generously. Then put the nozzle through the net and squeeze onto your roots. Make sure hair is completely saturated. After that, use the pads of fingers to scrub the scalp/locs gently and create suds. Rinse until water runs clear.


----------



## msbettyboop

People at work asking me when I'm going to put my straight weave back inerplexed. I'm honestly starting to believe they're gay cos the only people who should be this invested in another woman's hair are her SO and her hairdresser....


----------



## Charlie555

I'm experiencing some shedding 1 week post aphogee 2 step. My hair feels strong, its just come out everywhere. The white bulb it still attached. Anyone have any tips or suggestions?


----------



## BrandNew

DanceOnTheSkylines thanks soo much!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Arian said:
			
		

> @Lilmama1011, I have the one with the old ingredients...are you using the one with the newest ingredients?
> 
> If so, how is it compared to the old one...?
> 
> ETA:  Never mind, found a thread that said there is no difference.  As for purchasing, I just got some from www.naturalhealthyconcepts.com for $9.45 plus free shipping.  Good deal!  Because the regular price is $19.48.



Well I will be ordering from there


----------



## IMFOCSD

Today i noticed the longer my hair gets the higher I wear my ponytail...I always feel some type of way when my ends get to rubbing on my clothes..


----------



## Kindheart

I applied elasta qp leave in Before going to sleep and this morning my ends are crispy and dry.


----------



## lamaria211

Kindheart said:
			
		

> I applied elasta qp leave in Before going to sleep and this morning my ends are crispy and dry.



Try adding a lil more to rewet then seal with an oil or a butterhth


----------



## lamaria211

I used grease last night on damp hair, my hair still feels good very moist but I want to use some coconut butter today on my ends im wondering if it will be able to penetrate the grease???


----------



## melissa-bee

My hair is so weird. It doesn't even act like hair. It's like this foreign object on my head that I have to try and make look presentable.


----------



## septemberbaby

Today I will show my hair some TLC.


----------



## Kindheart

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Try adding a lil more to rewet then seal with an oil or a butterhth



I admit i didn't seal ..i m gonna do that thanks


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Broke my first comb. While detangling in the shower with a shltload of conditioner. 

I'm so proud :sniff: :sniff:

Safe to say I'm recovering thickness...


----------



## Arian

Anyone know how to make hemp seed butter smell better?  I thought my hair hated all butters after using shea butter, but hemp seed butter responds pretty well.


----------



## JeterCrazed

Anakinsmomma said:
			
		

> Broke my first comb. While detangling in the shower with a shltload of conditioner.
> 
> I'm so proud :sniff: :sniff:
> 
> Safe to say I'm recovering thickness...



Yay!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Arian said:


> Anyone know how to make hemp seed butter smell better?  I thought my hair hated all butters after using shea butter, but hemp seed butter responds pretty well.



Try an essential oil, like lavender.


----------



## Hairness

I just finished making Homemade Natural Flaxseed Hair Gel! (a la Napural85)

Today is my 4th day in my Terressential Mud Wash detox and I'm on my way to using all natural hair products!!  Whoop whoop!!


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I wish I could find a style I can do that will last 3-5 days without me having touch it...I need to maintain as much length as possible.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Basic bun today...

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## lamaria211

Lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## Lita

melissa-bee said:


>



Going to say something nice-Love the colors..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jazzerz

Can't believe I've gone so long without detangling. Oooooh. My hair is gonna be mad.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

At least he always has a snack handy...

ETA: my phone didnt quote melissa-bee's pic


----------



## Mische

My mom is getting sister locks tomorrow. I'm so excited for her!


----------



## Hairroots

I'm about to get in this swimming pool. I don't know what I'm going to have to deal with when I get out. But right now I don't care. It's the 4th of July.  Thinking out loud.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I'm wondering where this one straight blond strand came from. Maybe chlorine?

When I went to wash out my fro, and the curls didn't pop back right away. Gave me a heart attack!! But after the conditioner, they are happy again


----------



## halee_J

Charlie555 said:


> I'm experiencing some shedding 1 week post aphogee 2 step. My hair feels strong, its just come out everywhere. The white bulb it still attached. Anyone have any tips or suggestions?



Charlie555 if you're seeing white bulbs then its definitely shedding. Garlic is good for shedding. The Alter Ego Garlic conditioner is popular but making your own treatment works and its pretty simple. There are lots of recipes, thought I'd share mine:


- Blend 4 large cloves of garlic with small amt of water (just enough to make a runny paste) 

-Let it sit for about 10 min, then strain. 

-Put the garlic "juice" in an applicator bottle (I add a generous amt of peppermint EO to help with the smell) and apply to the scalp, massage it in. 

-Cover with a plastic cap for an hour (sometimes I go overnight), wash and DC as usual.


----------



## halee_J

So...I dreamt of rollers last night, the big purple magnetic ones lol. I was so excited to find them in some random store. I ran home and did rollerset using tresseme conditioner. Hmm, ran outta there kinda fast hope I paid for them


----------



## kandiekj100

Whoop Whoop! got second day hair from my braidout. Seeing as how I barely was able to get 2nd day hair on braidous when natural, I really was expecting to have to throw it up in a bun today, but nope, it still looks really good. Tomorrow will be bun day, I'm sure. 3 day hair just would be asking for too much, right...


----------



## hair4romheaven

I may give up on this all natural product thing. I think my hair was better off with a few cones etc.. As long as I stay away from Sulfates I should be straight!!!


----------



## LivingInPeace

Fedex delivered my Curl Junkie products after I left for work. My husband told me he didn't feel like going back in the house so he took the package with him to work. So you know I will be at his job as soon as I leave work to get my new toys!


----------



## NikkiQ

At over 2 years post relaxer, my hair isn't quite where I hoped it would be length wise. I'm convinced I'm a slow grower now


----------



## BGT

BGT said:


> Two random thoughts.
> 
> I have two whole bottles of sweet almond WEN and I wanted to trade them in for two other scents. So I called but the lady said I can keep the two bottles and get two samples as well. She'll just delay my next shipment until October so I can use it all. So I got lavender and the new mango coconut. I asked for the gardenia and she added that too. So i should be getting that next week.
> 
> I want to cut my hair from BSL to APL or shorter. My hair is very fine and my ends look see-through. I've been using mild relaxers for about a year so I've got a few inches of thicker, fuller hair, and I want to "transition". It's not fully texlaxed... just not not bone-straight. I'm just happy SO is supportive because he loves my hair long.



I got my three "samples" in the mail. OMG, these are almost the size of the regular bottles! All three free! The mango coconut smells so good! Like air freshener. OMG, can't wait til wash day Saturday.


----------



## Charlie555

halee_J 

Thank you so much! I will try this on my next wash day. I am also starting my garlic pills today.



halee_J said:


> Charlie555 if you're seeing white bulbs then its definitely shedding. Garlic is good for shedding. The Alter Ego Garlic conditioner is popular but making your own treatment works and its pretty simple. There are lots of recipes, thought I'd share mine:
> 
> 
> - Blend 4 large cloves of garlic with small amt of water (just enough to make a runny paste)
> 
> -Let it sit for about 10 min, then strain.
> 
> -Put the garlic "juice" in an applicator bottle (I add a generous amt of peppermint EO to help with the smell) and apply to the scalp, massage it in.
> 
> -Cover with a plastic cap for an hour (sometimes I go overnight), wash and DC as usual.


----------



## lamaria211

BGT said:
			
		

> I got my three "samples" in the mail. OMG, these are almost the size of the regular bottles! All three free! The mango coconut smells so good! Like air freshener. OMG, can't wait til wash day Saturday.



How did u get free samples you just called and asked for them?


----------



## Philippians413

I'll be rewarding myself for my good grades...and stress. I haven't recieved anything less than a 90 (and I'm salty about that 90) in my summer psych class, and now I'm working on essay #9 of 10 for my final exam. I think I'll get some Qhemet from Sage and hopefully BASK restocks that nectarine vanilla hair milk for their sale.


----------



## nerdography

After achieving my hair goal of waist length I'm bored with it. I'm thinking of chopping it all off into a shoulder length bob.


----------



## Hairness

melissa-bee

Hey melissa-bee, is that the new Candy Man?!


----------



## BGT

lamaria211 said:


> How did u get free samples you just called and asked for them?



I had two big bottles of sweet almond mint and called and asked if I could swap them for two other scents. She said no, I can keep what I have but she'll send me 2 samples. I asked if I could also have a 3rd scent and she said yes. I thought it was going to be a small sample, but no those three bottles should last me until next year.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Anyone ever use this liquid gold products that's on the side of the page?


----------



## sherrimberri

Im at the salon and my stylists says, its amazing how u stop using heat and your natural curl pattern flourished. All i could do is smile thanks LHCF! I luv my hair now and it shows.


----------



## Angelinhell

Funny how some things work out. I was looking for a new relaxer and had narrowed it down to like four brands, the one I really wanted to try(design essentials) was almost impossible to find. Lo and behold I go on Ensley's site and see that they've just started carrying this line. I am so excited to order, because for the most part I know the product will be very fresh. I just hope It works for me


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Well I just discovered my hair is low porosity.  So I'm guessing using ACV before putting on my conditioner is not the way to go lol.  When I wash my hair next week I'm either going to try baking soda or not use anything as a pre-con. I love the cleansing effect of ACV so I'll use it as a post-con.


----------



## NJoy

Another hair dream. This time, I had calf length hair and cut it off to like, an inch. Then I was going around showing how long my hair used to be and said that I BC'd. In the dream, I didn't have a problem with it. But as the dreamer, I was shocked, regretful and felt like it was going to take forever to grow back.

I blame this dream on that calf-length BC video.  It was a nightmare, I tell ya! 

**clicks my rubby red slippers**  There's no place like home. There's no place like home.


----------



## Hairsnob

Ever since that high pony thread I've been rocking the high pony with a little bit of track hair wrapped around it for fullness. 

However, I always leave one trundle out in the back purposely to show that YES, I DO HAVE HAIR for those who can spot a phony pony LOL.

I can't keep my hands off that trundle though and I hope I don't pull it out from twisting it all day. erplexed

It feels great when that trundle brushes against my back too and I can tell my hair has really grown because the spot is much lower than last summer.

Okay, I feel better now because people outside of LHCF will never understand me if shared this blurb with them.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## MissAlinaRose

nerdography said:


> After achieving my hair goal of waist length *I'm bored with it*. I'm thinking of chopping it all off into a shoulder length bob.


 
I'm with you. I'm over hair goals, protective styling, etc. I'm not going to cut just maybe start straightening more.


----------



## msbettyboop

Nearly midnight and still waiting for my curl formers to dry. Would rather be bull whipped than sleep in them ever again!!!


----------



## Arian

My beloved Qhemet Biologics AOHC is not doing the job like it used to...what is up with that? I have clarified, but to no avail! I feel like most things are simply sitting on top of my hair. I may check my porosity before washing this evening. If so, then I will just do an ACV rinse, I guess.

I really want to blame this latest dryness on ORS Replenishing Conditioner.  That stuff was the debil and I didn't leave my AO RM on long enough to REALLY penetrate.


----------



## lamaria211

Im sitting in some Hair One right now it feels nice on my scalp(tingley). But the truth is I cant wait for it to be finished so I can open my WEN!!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

....she done lost her mind if she thinks she can use my whole Jar of silicon mix and not replace it.....umm how about no??


----------



## truequeen06

I bleached a section of my hair and called myself dying it purple, but it came out burgundy


----------



## lamaria211

Anybody have Silk Dreams products for longer than 6months???


----------



## HanaKuroi

Arian said:
			
		

> My beloved Qhemet Biologics AOHC is not doing the job like it used to...what is up with that? I have clarified, but to no avail! I feel like most things are simply sitting on top of my hair. I may check my porosity before washing this evening. If so, then I will just do an ACV rinse, I guess.
> 
> I really want to blame this latest dryness on ORS Replenishing Conditioner.  That stuff was the debil and I didn't leave my AO RM on long enough to REALLY penetrate.



Try Terressentials. When I find that my standbys aren't acting the same I know it is time for a mudwash. 

I have packets and bottles of ors because my hair did not like it.


----------



## sillygirl82

I went to Sephora.com to browse and I see that are selling Wen hair products now.  I may finally try some Wen products now.


----------



## Lita

Sitting here with hand in hair syndrome,While reading LHCF...lol



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J

RT 1: Tomorrow will be banding take #2. Hair definitely likes being stretched but I can't dedicate an hour to tension blow-drying right now. I really only use the heat to stretch it, if I can do that without heat then great. TBH, banding take #1 wasn't given a fair shot, the sections were way too big. Hope it works this time.

RT 2: I want to try wet/damp bunning, my hair really likes being wet. I think I've been fighting my hair on this for a long time. Damp bunned today, hair felt nice. Think I'll try it this week and see how it works out.


----------



## Arian

HanaKuroi said:


> Try Terressentials. When I find that my standbys aren't acting the same I know it is time for a mudwash.
> 
> I have packets and bottles of ors because my hair did not like it.



I have permanent color...I thought that you could not use this stuff if you are color-treated?  

I just get tired of looking...I have sooo many products under my sink, but I continue to just look....trying to find the right formula to keep this hair moisturized..


----------



## Lilmama1011

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> ....she done lost her mind if she thinks she can use my whole Jar of silicon mix and not replace it.....umm how about no??



You better get her!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

sillygirl82 said:
			
		

> I went to Sephora.com to browse and I see that are selling Wen hair products now.  I may finally try some Wen products now.



Only almond tho


----------



## HanaKuroi

Arian said:
			
		

> I have permanent color...I thought that you could not use this stuff if you are color-treated?
> 
> I just get tired of looking...I have sooo many products under my sink, but I continue to just look....trying to find the right formula to keep this hair moisturized..



It didn't  say you couldn't.
http://www.terressentials.com/hairhelp.html   Oops typos

I think it is mostly for people that use cones. I didn't have ti do that full detox either because I use natural hair products. There is a thread called mud wash something. I thought ladies with color treated hair used it. 
faithVA can Arian use the mudwash if she has color in her hair? I can't remember. I can't link LHCF articles within LHCF for some reason. The LHCF article is mud wash = no dc?


----------



## Evolving78

truequeen06 said:


> I bleached a section of my hair and called myself dying it purple, but it came out burgundy



truequeen06

is that your hair in your avatar? it is so long?  are you relaxed?  if so, what is your reggie?  i bet the color still looks nice.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Think I'll be straightening and trimming my own hair from now on. Hopefully I don't do a crappy job lol


----------



## Kiowa

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Think I'll be straightening and trimming my own hair from now on. Hopefully I don't do a crappy job lol



I traveled an 1hr to get to a salon yesterday, got there..decided I couldn't bear the thought of a new unknown touching my hair..promptly left and returned home...


----------



## halee_J

*SIGH* you never listen, do you? If those braids are so tight that its painful to just to move your eyebrows, is that really a protective style? If you need to take an Advil for a hairdo, it can't possibly be good for your scalp/hair. You're literally pulling your hair out. Welp, I tried . Can't say I'll be around for the pity party when you start to go off on how jacked your edges look. If you keep beating up your hair like this, it will look just that....beat up.


----------



## truequeen06

shortdub78 said:


> truequeen06
> 
> is that your hair in your avatar? it is so long?  are you relaxed?  if so, what is your reggie?  i bet the color still looks nice.



shortdub78 yes, it's my hair.  I'm not relaxed, I'm natural.  I straighten about 3-4 times a year.


----------



## lamaria211

truequeen06 said:
			
		

> shortdub78 yes, it's my hair.  I'm not relaxed, I'm natural.  I straighten about 3-4 times a year.



Your hair is gorgeous how long have you been growing it?? And How??? Reggie pleaze?


----------



## lamaria211

I am trying to teach myself to be more light handed with my products so I dont blow thru my favs to quickly for no reason


----------



## Arian

I cut out several split ends today on one section of my hair.  They were awful looking...to say the least.  I know now that it is time for a major trim...thing is, I'm kinda excited and not dreading it too much.  Want something different anyway and I know my hair will grow back and be healthier than ever...


----------



## melissa-bee

Purchased some red hair dye.


----------



## daviine

I cowashed with Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner this morning and for the second time today I feel nauseous.  I'm going to have to give this bad boy away.  I can't take the smell.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok so I need to vent just a second and I will move along. I was wearing Sensationnel  half wig for 2 weeks only. That joint looked a ham yesterday. I thought oh it just needs a bath so I washed it and cowashed it last night  and let it air dry. That joint still looked a mess. So I thought ok I will chop it up a bit..yea that will be in the trash now. I'm mad I bought another one this week so I know that wig will only be good for 2 weeks max. SO I had to break out a oldie since I really don't want to do a full wig. I broke out the phony pony. I will be looking like I Dream of Genie for the next month. Glad my hair is texlaxed so it can be smooth with gel and not revert. I'm sorta bummed bc I was liking braiding my hair up in the back and now that I have my sulfur I was going to oil nightly. Wigs use to last forever back in the day.I could buy one in May and still be good in Aug..those were the days.


----------



## halee_J

Ok hair, I realize now why you acted out last week. You need to be stretched. A lot. Dem 4 braided joints I put you in last week were a joke. So as soon as I rinse out this DC I'll be banding you up while you airdry o/n. Hope you like it...work with me please


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I think I'm going to wash my hair tonight ahead of schedule. I think I figured out what's wrong with my hair and I want to see if I'm right. I'm supposed to meet my friend tomorrow but I think I'll just bun it and be done.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Devastated that I just found my first SSK :-(


----------



## diadall

Think imma texlax.


----------



## Renewed1

diadall said:


> Think imma texlax.



diadall join me on the dark side.  muhahahahaha.

No, I'm texlaxed and I love it.  It's the best of both worlds, I can do my wash and gos and straightened my hair easily.

I do find it laughable, people think I'm natural when I wear my hair curly.  LOL!  I just go with it....no need to correct them.


----------



## hair4romheaven

GoddessMaker said:
			
		

> Ok so I need to vent just a second and I will move along. I was wearing Sensationnel  half wig for 2 weeks only. That joint looked a ham yesterday. I thought oh it just needs a bath so I washed it and cowashed it last night  and let it air dry. That joint still looked a mess. So I thought ok I will chop it up a bit..yea that will be in the trash now. I'm mad I bought another one this week so I know that wig will only be good for 2 weeks max. SO I had to break out a oldie since I really don't want to do a full wig. I broke out the phony pony. I will be looking like I Dream of Genie for the next month. Glad my hair is texlaxed so it can be smooth with gel and not revert. I'm sorta bummed bc I was liking braiding my hair up in the back and now that I have my sulfur I was going to oil nightly. Wigs use to last forever back in the day.I could buy one in May and still be good in Aug..those were the days.



GoddessMaker get human hair esp. In the summer


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Glad I washed my hair and proved my theory right.  My hair is the weirdest bunch of dead protein!!lachen:  But I love it and I'm determined to make my hair goals this year.  Hopefully this is the first step back on that path.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Operation Co-Cleanser was a flop...back to the drawing board.  This is a fun but tricky project...making Wen ain't easy...

Gonna DC, and trim today.  It's needed...especially since I can't stay away from the WnG's this summer.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My hair feels like heaven. Clean,protein treated now sitting in a moisturizing dc. I doubt I will go under the dryer it's just too hot for that. Will leave it in til late evening then will set my hair in a pony tail. Glad I thought to rinse my phony pony in distilled vinegar and water so that fake shine could come off.  I need to start researching weave since I want a sew in for my pageant and I haven't bought a bag of yaki in years. I know I need something that has body and is full because it's a pageant lol. Not sure of color.


----------



## daviine

Just asked my mother-in-love to make me silk headbands or show me how. She said yes!!!


----------



## Arian

Co washed today after DCing Friday night...hair felt dry..

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## truequeen06

lamaria211 said:


> Your hair is gorgeous how long have you been growing it?? And How??? Reggie pleaze?



lamaria211
Thank you :blush3: I've been growing on and off for a long time, but I really got serious in 2009 trying to get rid of the heat damage and getting healthy hair.  I had length but it was pretty damaged.

I try to keep my regimen simple.

I wash and deep condition once a week.
I do a protein treatment once a month.
I also cowash most days and do a wet bun or wash n go.
Seal my ends with olive oil.

I straighten my hair 4 times a year to trim.

If you have more questions let me know.


----------



## cutenss

I have come to the conclusion that I do not have the hair for WNG   I have wavy hair, not curly hair.  Although the ends to curl up on their on.  But for the purposes of having a curly look, my hair is not the hair.  Oh well, back to straightening.  I will just have to admirer those that can wear a WNG.


----------



## Evolving78

i really need to wash this oil out of my hair.


----------



## halee_J

I think the hair liked banding. That experience also taught me I should detangle in smaller sections. 4 is not enough, 8-10 sections is more like it.


----------



## ms.blue

I usually try to stay cone majority of the time b/c I think of cones suffocating my strands....well that feeling went out the window b/c using products w/ cones (low cones) has my hair soft even when airdried.  The added bonus is that I don't need to use separate conditioners when washing my real hair and my weave hair (that was taking too much time).


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

These threads that imply that type 3 hair is "good hair" always puzzle the **** outta me, for real.  My hair is a PIA on Most days...I don't just wake up in the morning, shake my hair 3 times, and I'm out the door.  Noooo...takes at least 2000 types of product, and much flipping, and flinging...and just 1 wrong product yields a hot frizztastic, ashy crunchy, MESS!   This idea of "Good hair" needs to have a f'ing SEAT.  

Rant over. 

S/N:  That DC was just what my hair needed to make up for that stupid Garnier Curl Calm Down, which really only succeeded in p!ssing my hair off.  It's now calmly sitting in the garbage.


----------



## Kindheart

Well well ..i washed with Con blue label and conditioned for 2 minutes with EQ DPR ,my hair is drying very curly and defined ,i love it .i had to add Bee mine moisturizer to the lenght as the ends were a bit dry ,that's my rescuer right there.


----------



## melissa-bee

So I dyed a patch of my hair red. 
The first two inches of my hair are bright red but then it darkens creating an ombre effect.
I think it's because you can't dye over henna.  
I tried to take pic but the brightness does not come out that well on camera. 
I would be crying if my whole head was this colour, lol.
I like it.


----------



## lamaria211

So I liked the Hair One (for dry hair) experience and I will continue to use it until its gone. Then ill pop that Wen bottle


----------



## mochalocks

I think I want to put a weave in, but then I don't. I just want it to achieve certain hair styles, and to have a different look.


----------



## truequeen06

melissa-bee said:


> So I dyed a patch of my hair red.
> The first two inches of my hair are bright red but then it darkens creating an ombre effect.
> I think it's because you can't dye over henna.
> I tried to take pic but the brightness does not come out that well on camera.
> I would be crying if my whole head was this colour, lol.
> I like it.



I did the same thing except purple.  If you bleached, it always takes faster at the roots than the ends.  My roots came out bright purple and it fades to a dark purple.


----------



## HanaKuroi

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> Operation Co-Cleanser was a flop...back to the drawing board.  This is a fun but tricky project...making Wen ain't easy...
> 
> Gonna DC, and trim today.  It's needed...especially since I can't stay away from the WnG's this summer.



You were making wen??? Wow! Go on then.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I really want to henna my hair! I have none made up. I also don't have my oyin yet. I need my stuff first.


----------



## choctaw

Indigo is messy but I love the way it makes my hair feel.


----------



## Angelinhell

When I get to bsl, I want some dark blue highlights.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Finally finished installing my box braids. My arms are KILLING me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Liking the con argaon oil edge control. I have been using ors edge control and I sorta hate the smell--smells like a relaxer--. I like that it gives me good hold but it smells nice and not to hard. My friend may be getting a brand new jar of the ors in her care package.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My hair still smells like conditioner!  That hasn't happened in a while.  Taking it as a good sign.


----------



## Philippians413

Looking forward to my BASK order shipping. I'm itching to try the Java Bean & Honey Hair Balm.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

HanaKuroi said:


> You were making wen??? Wow! Go on then.



Yup!   Decided to make that my summer project.  I'm close, but I need to figure out some things...this batch came out like water.  Not a good look.


----------



## ms.tatiana

My bun is getting old, I gotta try something new but I can't with no edges


----------



## melissa-bee

truequeen06 said:


> I did the same thing except purple. If you bleached, it always takes faster at the roots than the ends. My roots came out bright purple and it fades to a dark purple.


 
Yeah, I didn't bleach though.
I did be bad and leave it in for 45 mins instead of the suggested 30 mins.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I said I wasn't going to straighten again until mid-august. I'm not even half way through this month and I want to straighten already. I had to leave my flat iron at my mom's house so I won't be tempted to use it.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## itismehmmkay

I need four inches of hair by the end of the year.  That's all.  It's 6 months left, I'm feeling optimistic.


----------



## Flor

I was really hoping that Wen 613 would be worthy the hype. I've used it twice so far and it's a big fail. It doesn't provide slip at all and it leaves my hair dry and tangled. I should have known better and stick with the products that already work for me.  erplexed


----------



## Ogoma

I am having a confusing hair product day:

1) Either the sun hates UFD or UFD hates the sun because it is drying hard and crunchy for me. Oh well, just a few more uses to go until this bottle is done and then it is buy-buy until BF.

2) The Oyin Honey Hemp I bought last BF has been in the freezer since then. I brought it out last night to use this morning. It seems to have lost its ooey-gooey goodness. It is watery and I had to use quite a bit to feel like it was on my hair. I couldn't detangle with it and it has been one of my holy grail detanglers. I think I have ruined this 32oz bottle . I am hoping it will solidify over time because I'll run through it too quickly if it remains this consistently. It also smells like rotten fruit.


----------



## Angelinhell

I'm thinking about starting a challenge towards the end of this year. Just not sure how this particular challenge may go over here. I'll think about it.


----------



## NJoy

Yes!!! I've been searching high and low and finally, FINALLY run across a lone bottle of pure Aloe Vera Gel!! 

Yes! Victory is mine! :woohoo:


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy Was it in your stash or did you have to find it in a local store?


----------



## NJoy

Ms. Tiki said:


> @NJoy Was it in your stash or did you have to find it in a local store?


 
Ms. Tiki

Girl, I found one lonely bottle at Walmart!  I got my last bottle from CVS but haven't been able to find it anywhere since.  I'm doing a happy dance over here.  Don't know why I'm moonwalking but, I'm happy.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

LOL! You moonwalking.^^^^


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Sometimes I wish I could style my hair better....I hate being style-challenged.....


----------



## Arian

Experiencing a setback...and a haircut will be required sooner rather than later.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## auparavant

Have no pics for the other thread...so I just am letting you know...I JUST WHACKED OFF ALL MY HAIR!

MBL, grazing waist, back to bsl...grazing mbl   and WHACK to neck-length/shoulder bob.  Feels good.  I'm going to transition back to curly with BKT.  No more burn-laxers for me.  I should have listened to my stylist.  And no more color!  That's what you get for looking at all these folks with diff. hair than yours.  Stick to what YOU got.


----------



## Arian

Changed my position due to premature judgment... 

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## NappyNelle

I want my hair to look cute tomorrow.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Arian said:
			
		

> So the rosa mosqueta that has the new ingredients is def not the same....ugh...moving on...
> 
> Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app



Not the Ao rose mosqueta. Say it aint so. I do know the Ao hsr isn't the same.


----------



## Lymegreen

I washed and applied my cassia treatment like a champ tonight!  No shedding so far.  I'm going to sleep with it in and wash it out in the morning.  Then I'll deep condition with my heat cap for 45 mins.

Finally, I'm learning how to take care of my hair!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

Hoping to buy a gallon of Mega Tek really soon. A bottle is already on the way. Got to get growing! Now off to do my nightly grooming habits.....


----------



## Arian

did an experiment today and twisted my damp hair with a little AOHC on the ends.  I twisted with Cocasta Shakaiki (sp?) oil on one part, naked hair on another, hemp seed butter on another section, and SheScentIt CoCo Creme Condish on another section...

Which part of my hair was the softest when dried???  The portion where I applied NO product.  I think that is an odd phenomena and I want to know why my naked hair felt a lot better than anything I could have thought to put on my hair.  Everything else I used was supposed to be moisturizing...

HanaKuroi, apparently, I spoke too soon...My naked hair after DCing with Rosa Mosqueta and once dried, is quite soft...  I was fooled by the feeling of my wet hair.  The old formula made my hair feel quite nice while wet and dry, but this one....shows itself once dry.  I guess that's a good thing


----------



## MsDes

Hey there Alabamian Arian (I'm from the b'ham metro) I got fam in t-town 

Anywho people, I'm tryna develop a low mani, plain and simple reggie for my natural 4a/4b hair. I just do waay too much to my hair. smh.


----------



## lamaria211

That 613 Replenishingist is Crack!!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Trying out the Jane Carter curl cream tomorrow...hopefully it doesn't do my hair like the Garnier one did.  Still disgusted with that Garnier Curl Calm Down...


----------



## msbettyboop

I don't want wen. I do not need wen!
I don't want wen. I do not need wen!!
I DON'T WANT WEN. I DO NOT NEED WEN!!!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

msbettyboop said:


> I don't want wen. I do not need wen!
> I don't want wen. I do not need wen!!
> I DON'T WANT WEN. I DO NOT NEED WEN!!!



*Whispers* Just try the Mango Coconut...just once can't hurt right??  
It will make your hair feel soooo gooooood...


----------



## melissa-bee

I need:
Tressemme naturals conditioner
A sulfate free shampoo 
Optimum care reconstructer 

I need to get rid of
herbal essences conditioner 
my sulfate shampoo.


----------



## mochalocks

I need to change my hairdress cream.   Roots of nature shea butter scent is annoying me now.


----------



## Ogoma

I am trying not to panic. I detangled my hair this morning and I think my shedding was more than normal. I am trying not to panic because this is the first time I have detangled in almost two weeks, but even after I was done detangling, shed hair was coming out as I whenever I touched my hair.

I am going to break out the brush this weekend and keep an eye on the shedding.


----------



## thehappyserver

I made my first batch of flax seed gel yesterday. It came out a little too runny for my liking but it made my hair SO soft! It also defined my curls really well.


----------



## newnyer

My mom spent all of one week natural before giving up and putting a wave nouveau in her head. She didn't know how to handle her hair. Lol. Hey, I gotta give it to her for trying I guess...she used to hate our hair texture so much. Wish she would've called me first though...I could have directed her over here.  Maybe that would have bought another month. Lol!


----------



## Kindheart

My hair has SOO much shrinkage right now it's way above BSL and shoulder lenght in the front! I love it when it gets tightly curled ,its a sign of health.Brazilian keratin has faded
I DC 30 mins w heat with  my Beloved Darcy s Pumpkin Con ,what a great product! I sprayed giovanni moisture leave in and i m loving the results.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ogoma said:


> I am trying not to panic. I detangled my hair this morning and I think my shedding was more than normal. I am trying not to panic because this is the first time I have detangled in almost two weeks, but even after I was done detangling, shed hair was coming out as I whenever I touched my hair.
> 
> I am going to break out the brush this weekend and keep an eye on the shedding.



Black Tea Rinse, condition, and then cool AVJ rinse.


----------



## Philippians413

I think I'm going to try tea rinses.


----------



## DarkJoy

Philippians413 said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to try tea rinses.



Philippians413 come on over. There's still plenty of room.


----------



## Sade18

Can't keep my fingers out of my new growth lol


----------



## lamaria211

I want to try my Kerastase DCs so bad but I have other stuff to use up first, stuff that might actually spoil


----------



## Evolving78

i really need to rinse this conditioner out.  i have been doing my hair since Saturday evening.


----------



## Philippians413

I get 3 packages tomorrow.


----------



## Arian

Need a new twist cream...something more moisturizing.\

MsDes,


----------



## daviine

I love watching YouTube videos on my AppleTV.


----------



## Meritamen

I love the movement my hair has achieved from the added length I've gained this year. I enjoy feeling it move when my head turns.


----------



## Arian

I am a certified product junkie.  And I now confess that I will continue to get bored with hair products as long as there is hair on my head.  Mainly conditioner and moisturizers though..

I have a list of conditioners that I want to try.  Styling products too..but I want to put myself on a Use 1 Buy 1 challenge of sorts...maybe a use 2 or 3 buy one challenge.

What's weird is that I get some type of thrill using up a product.  Makes me feel somewhat accomplished.  

Secretly, I want to raid IDareT'sHair stash...I know she has a good one..


----------



## Americka

Arian said:
			
		

> I am a certified product junkie.  And I now confess that I will continue to get bored with hair products as long as there is hair on my head.  Mainly conditioner and moisturizers though..
> 
> I have a list of conditioners that I want to try.  Styling products too..but I want to put myself on a Use 1 Buy 1 challenge of sorts...maybe a use 2 or 3 buy one challenge.



Yep. I am the same way. If you start a challenge, tag me and I'll join it.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## Arian

Americka, I think there is already a challenge.  But it's soooo long, lol.


----------



## Beany

Y.A.M + steamer= YES MAAM!!


----------



## Shana'

I just noticed that everytime I hit the 4 month mark in a stretch...I consider transitioning. I have no idea what to do, I guess I will continue to stretch until I reach a decision.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

It's a shame when you see a recipe for muffins and you realize you have to go in your hair stash and grab the blackstrap molasses to make the recipe. SMH at myself.


----------



## lamaria211

My hair is pleasently soft after moisturizing with Elasta Qp Mango butter last night.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Trying a WnG with the Jane Carter curl cream today.  Excited to see the results!  If it works well, I'm running back to the shop I got it from, n scooping up another jar.  They were selling them for $24, which is $10 less than anywhere else.  A/G re:Coil is still my fave tho.


----------



## Victoria44

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> My hair is pleasently soft after moisturizing with Elasta Qp Mango butter last night.



Is that a butter or a moisturizer? I've heard good things about it.


----------



## lamaria211

Victoria44 said:
			
		

> Is that a butter or a moisturizer? I've heard good things about it.



Its a moisturizer
 Ingredients Water (Aqua) , Olea Europaea Fruit Oil (Olive) , Capric Caprylic Triglycerides , PEG-75 Lanolin , Behentrimonium Methosulfate , Cetearyl Alcohol , Ceteareth 20 , Cetyl Alcohol , Dimethicone , Phenyl Trimethicone , Mangifera Indica Seed Butter (Mango) , Theobroma Cacao Seed Butter (Cocoa) , Cocos Nucifera Oil (Coconut) , Retinyl Palmitate , Tocopherol , Ascorbic Acid , Biotin , Linoleic Acid , Persea Gratissima Oil (Avocado) , Fragrance , Imidazolidinyl Urea , Methylparaben , Propylparaben , Hydrolyzed Silk , CI 19140


----------



## naturalagain2

I'm loving this protective styling. I may get a sew in after I take these Sengelese twist out at the end of August. Hopefully I will be BSL in December!


----------



## Philippians413

USPS is playing with my emotions right now. I checked the tracking for my Trigger and it says that it was delivered at 9:17 this morning, but I checked and it wasn't. My mail man/woman NEVER comes that early and I'm getting 2 other packages today, also through USPS, which say "out for delivery" not "delivered." I hope I get my trigger with my other packages and nothing bad like it being delivered to the wrong address happened.


----------



## Amerie2304

Just heard a black coworker tell a white coworker that white people's hair can hold more oil than black people's hair. erplexed


----------



## Arian

Philippians413 said:


> USPS is playing with my emotions right now. I checked the tracking for my Trigger and it says that it was delivered at 9:17 this morning, but I checked and it wasn't. My mail man/woman NEVER comes that early and I'm getting 2 other packages today, also through USPS, which say "out for delivery" not "delivered." I hope I get my trigger with my other packages and nothing bad like it being delivered to the wrong address happened.


 
Philippians413, what's a Trigger?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I really don't feel like putting in my twists today... at all. I have DC in.... and my Curlbox is supposed to get here today. I'm soooo stoked to see what's in it.

I think I'm going to opt for braids for protective styling. I'm thinking about taking it back to Poetic Justice lol. I thought about a sew in... I might stick with one for a bit and get it tightened as needed. I just want to be lazy. It would be awesome if someone could create an all natural braid spray.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Annoyed - Friend called n canceled the play date....meaning I took my hair out of the twists, and did a WnG for nada...  Smh, well I guess my hair will be cute for the supermarket then.


----------



## MsLauren

I should be getting my Trigger growth oil tomorrow I hope! I can't wait to use it.
My hair has been feeling pretty dry later so I'm going to start cowashing again and wearing wigs to get my moisture/protein balance back!


----------



## Americka

Arian said:
			
		

> Americka, I think there is already a challenge.  But it's soooo long, lol.



Arian Yes, there is a U1B1, but I like the idea of a U2/3 B1.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## melissa-bee

Amerie2304 said:


> Just heard a black coworker tell a white coworker that white people's hair can hold more oil than black people's hair. erplexed



I don't even understand what that is supposed to mean


----------



## KimPossibli

I love my hair.. I really do.. but I really wish it gre faster.. I hate the way my hair hangs in twists...


----------



## SmilingElephant

I think i made BSL!!!!

But i'm not gonna officially claim it until i flat iron sometime next month and know for sure!


----------



## Arian

I will be purchasing my steamer next month.


----------



## Philippians413

Arian hair trigger growth elixer


----------



## NappyNelle

I need to wash out this conditioner... but I'm just feeling so lazy right now.


----------



## septemberbaby

Second attempt using KCKT & KCCC to do a wash n go. I hope it looks nice when it dries. Shrinkage is a...shut yo mouf!


----------



## NaturalfienD

I printed out my visualization pictures and hit them up with MBL 12-12-2013, which got my husband's attention.  I explained that the picture was my new goal for next year ... he got all pumped about it.  He asked what my ultimate goal would be and I told him that the dream would be WL hair but that I didn't know if I could 'handle' having that length of hair (washing, styling, etc.) and he felt some kind of way about my statement:  

DH: Whatchu mean you can't handle it!?  
Me: I think it could be difficult for me when it comes to wash--
DH: What!! 
Me: ing and styling it ...  
DH: Man, if my hair could grow- I would just wear the OG french braids to the back ... I would just wear it wild if I wanted to.  I mean what could they tell me?! 
Me: {{pause}} So what would you do if my hair was WL? Would you pull it? 
DH: Hell naw!! I wouldn't let no body touch it! I would just look at it ... *stares off* look at all that long, flowing hair ... just ... flowing.  Everybody would ask me if that was my girl's real hair and I would say hell yeah! It's all hers ...

Me: ... *thinks to self* WL it is.  

Damn y'all, I really didn't know he had a fetish for 'long flowing hair,' I mean the thought of it made him glow and smile hella hard.   I guess I am doing the crown and glory method until my hair becomes 'long and flowing.'


----------



## halee_J

*sigh* shoulda bought that hempseed butter, couldn't bring myself to pay $11 bucks for that little jar tho. Should have picked up that AVG too. Next time. Note to self also pick up that Aubrey's GPB and maybe more HSR


----------



## Americka

I did two tea rinses. The 1st was with black tea covered by conditioner containing panthenol, biotin, nettle, rosemary and AV. The 2nd was with coconut mango oolong tea followed a DC w/ Skala Jaborandi. That tea smells soooooo good. 

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## MsLauren

I dyed one of my wigs black and now it looks sooo much better when I wear it. I also broke out my Outre Yasmin wig from last winter and hot water shampooed it to get the shine out. 
So I'm going to rotate these two wigs for a couple of weeks and cowash like crazy to combat this dryness in my hair!


----------



## lamaria211

Has anyone tried both the Shea Moisture and Nubian Heritage lines? If so how do they compare?


----------



## daviine

NaturalfienD

Wow! Cute story. Waist length it is!!!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I love working out as it's an excuse for me to cowash on the days I workout. My hair feels so silky. It is so easy to smooth up and slap into a bun so I can stick my phony pony on in the morning.I just have to believe all this is worth it and my hair will grow to APL by next year.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I need to give the Jane Carter curl cream one last shot, before I call Womp.  AG is still the curl cream champ tho...  JC CC defined my curls, but it didn't get them into those thick clumps that I'm used to from AG.  It also didn't give my hair any Life...no bounce or shimmy.  When I toss my hair with AG, it feels like my hair is made of marshmallows.  My hair Is hella soft though...no crunchy hair at all.  We'll see how it does tomorrow...


----------



## sckri23

im done with tryin to tell my family my hair care plans. all they do is make jokes or have little side comments. their lucky im deciding to just stop the hair talk with them cause i usually just cut negative ppl outta my life completely whether their family or not. 

ugh im soo mad right now yall. like for them to be family their comments are messed up. like their not saying "oh our hair gotta stay dirty" their sayin "your hair gonna fall right off your head and ima look at you like 'i told you so'".

like im really done any of the words related to me and my hair are not comin out my mouth. even when i gain length and they wanna ask me for advice ima let it go in one ear...... AND OUT THE OTHER!!!!! STRAIGHT LIKE THAT. POINT, BLANK, PERIOD!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I had three people tell me today that they loved my hair. I cw'd and wire a wash n go set with Eco gel.   One was a black man. The third per son was a white or Hispanic woman. She said she wished she has hair like mine and dd's. Go figure. 

Yesterday I rocked and old twist out and my hair stuck out like don king. A guy driving next to me nudged his friend, looked me in my face, howled with laughter then rolled up his window still laughing and looking at me. I had to explain it to dd who was sitting in the car.


----------



## Lilmama1011

sckri23 said:
			
		

> im done with tryin to tell my family my hair care plans. all they do is make jokes or have little side comments. their lucky im deciding to just stop the hair talk with them cause i usually just cut negative ppl outta my life completely whether their family or not.
> 
> ugh im soo mad right now yall. like for them to be family their comments are messed up. like their not saying "oh our hair gotta stay dirty" their sayin "your hair gonna fall right off your head and ima look at you like 'i told you so'".
> 
> like im really done any of the words related to me and my hair are not comin out my mouth. even when i gain length and they wanna ask me for advice ima let it go in one ear...... AND OUT THE OTHER!!!!! STRAIGHT LIKE THAT. POINT, BLANK, PERIOD!!!



My mom listens but she still doesn't pay practice my steps and wonder why her hair dry and she has no edge oh well! My SO knows everything we know on here, he basically takes a interest on anything I'm interested in. But co workers ask how you due your hair and not break it look so healthy and blah blah blah and then I start telling stuff their attention goes somewhere else, oh well'


----------



## NJoy

Headed to Vegas on Friday.  I learned last time and will be prepared for hard water and dry heat.  NJ/NY the following week.  Hope to catch up with JJamiah while there.


----------



## halee_J

Garlic scalp tx next wash. In fact I may start doing one every wash, my scalp always feels so nice and fresh after


----------



## JJamiah

NJoy said:


> Headed to Vegas on Friday. I learned last time and will be prepared for hard water and dry heat. NJ/NY the following week. Hope to catch up with @JJamiah while there.


 
Definitely  NJoy


----------



## lamaria211

http://www.HungryForChange.tv/eating-for-beauty


----------



## lamaria211

JJamiah said:
			
		

> Definitely  NJoy



*jealous*


----------



## MsDee14

Dear Hair, 

Please grow faster so I can cut these relaxed ends off sooner.

Thank you. 

Ms. D


----------



## JJamiah

Getting a TRIM this month. YES I am going to be 2 months past due almost 3 but it's okay!  I will get a trim this month


----------



## Lissa0821

My SO was playing in my hair the other day and asked me why I go natural.  He said that relaxer is what make your hair look thin, your roots are pretty thick. Thinking about but we shall see.


----------



## Kindheart

I had a trim ..im more BSL now .i love CD VANILLA poo


----------



## Sade18

MsDee14 said:
			
		

> Dear Hair,
> 
> Please grow faster so I can cut these relaxed ends off sooner.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Ms. D



MsDee14 I second that!!


----------



## msbettyboop

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> *Whispers* Just try the Mango Coconut...just once can't hurt right??
> It will make your hair feel soooo gooooood...



Covers ears with hands and sings la la la la la..........


----------



## NJoy

I'm so tempted to BC.  Long hair with skimpy ends is nothing compared to full, lush, gorgeousness. 

But, I have no one to cut it and I don't think I can do it right....yet.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

So many natural hair styling products. I'm not sure where to start.


----------



## candy626

Everyday I have been thinking about how I can make my hair look more elongated when curly, and it seems that chemicals or applying heat tools is the only way. I had been eyeing a mini Conair Wave iron in Target for the longest. Finally bought it and used it, on my hair which I wash n go'd this morning. I stretched out each section of hair and then clamped the iron down my length (only holding for a few seconds), until I reached 1.5 of curly ends. I didn't use the iron on the ends to prevent damage and to keep some curl. 

I really really like the results so far. My hair looks looser, longer (around armpit/bsb instead of collarbone length). Despite using a heat styling tool, it still has a natural look to it, but just with looser waves/curls. It's much more flattering to my face. This may be my go to style from now on...


----------



## septemberbaby

That KCC wash n go was a busted shrunken fail. I'm convinced my hair does not like that stuff.


----------



## NappyNelle

I've been twisting my hair since 11:30am. *sigh*


----------



## ms.tatiana

This is how I feel today, its my wash day...


----------



## .:Eden:.

I'm so freaking happy I finally found the right regimen after almost 3yrs of experimenting. 

*sigh of relief*


----------



## growbaby

I think I'm gonna shoot for my 1st 6mo stretch


----------



## gabulldawg

I think i'm going to stick with my wig regimen until my next touch up.


----------



## lamaria211

I think my minis+my wigs will get me to bsl this year
And I think my products will get me to 2014!


----------



## MsLauren

Jessicurl Too Shea Moisturizing Conditioner 
notworthynotworthy:


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Can't wait to straighten my hair tomorrow!!!


----------



## Skiggle

Dreaming about Black Friday's hair Sales and Aveyou's flash sale.


----------



## Vitality

Why is the top of my scalp so itchy and tender.  I have a relaxer scheduled for Saturday and I'm going to cancel this appointment becasue my scalp feels so irritated...geez


----------



## APrayer4Hair

I am so excited to see where my hair will be at the end of the year! So glad I decided to BC 
*long hair dreaming*


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Hubby couldn't keep his hands out of my curls tonight, so I guess the Jane Carter is a keeper!   it's not as good as the AG,  but it's a nice 2nd...hair is definitely moist and soft, and Huby approved!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Time to start thinking about what protective style I'm getting when summer is over....


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

I'm never getting kinky twists again. They got fuzzy after just a week and thy are not as easy to take out as I thought. My hair is getting tangled up in the hair as I'm unravelling and I've had to cut out some tangles. Next time I'm sticking to braids.


----------



## Ogoma

I need to do something to my hair. Maybe a cut or color or braids. I just need something different.


----------



## Kindheart

Every time  i leave my hair out it gets dry and frizzy no matter what i put on it . My ends are soo dry ,off to cowashing.
Gasp i only have HE Left


----------



## TheMenAllPause

HAIR EPIPHANY #423 - I have finally found a style I can wear without manipulating my hair at all. AND...I can baggy my ends overnight. Then back into a bun in the morning...POW!


----------



## kandiekj100

Need to do a henna treatment tonight. I was going to do it but our A/C was out. Ain't no way I was that (or anything else for that matter) in a hot a$$ house. But I digress.
. 
I will do this henna and indigo treatment tonight. Will be first as a relaxed head. Hope it works out okay.


----------



## MsDee14

My new boss only compliments my hair when I wear it out. I guess she doesn't like my twists styles. I miss my old boss..she loved everything.


----------



## candy626

Day two of my heat manipualed wash n' go. Really liking it. Next time I'm going to use my Ion Jojoba flat iron cream  in my hair before flat ironing to give it some more shine.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I found a new moisturizer. It's African Pride Shea Butter Miracle. I have fallen in love yet again. I love it so much I'm tempted to M&S 4x a day but alas, that would be plain silly haha


----------



## growbaby

This sulphur mix has got my NG commin in somthin fierce at 6 weeks post.


----------



## SweetSimplicity

I miss blow drying my hair weekly.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

growbaby said:


> This sulphur mix has got my NG commin in somthin fierce at 6 weeks post.



me too Sulfur is the truth! It's def a staple in my regi from now on


----------



## MsDee14

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I found a new moisturizer. It's African Pride Shea Butter Miracle. I have fallen in love yet again. I love it so much I'm tempted to M&S 4x a day but alas, that would be plain silly haha



PinkSunshine77 I loved the African Pride Olive Oil Miracle(Not sure if that's the name). It had really good ingredients and was very moisturizing. 
Now you have me wanting to try this!


----------



## InBloom

Give WEN another try?  


Lemme put some people on it.


----------



## Mahogony7

As my hair on my head grows so does the hair on my face and at an alarming rate. What's a girl to do? I'll just keep on tweezing


----------



## Ogoma

How do people get their hair in a banana clip. Mine keeps breaking in two. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

MsDee14 said:
			
		

> PinkSunshine77 I loved the African Pride Olive Oil Miracle(Not sure if that's the name). It had really good ingredients and was very moisturizing.
> Now you have me wanting to try this!



It's literally the best moisturizer I've ever used so far. I love it. You have to try it.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Mahogony7 said:
			
		

> As my hair on my head grows so does the hair on my face and at an alarming rate. What's a girl to do? I'll just keep on tweezing



Oh gosh same here and chin hair. Just 1 or two but still. Gah.  I'm convinced I'm turning into a Man. *sigh*


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Ogoma said:
			
		

> How do people get their hair in a banana clip. Mine keeps breaking in two. What am I doing wrong?



Good question because I have a bunch of them and no idea how girls are doing buns and stuff. I can't even close the clip with my thick hair.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Is there a HYH challenge for this half? I can't find it...


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I've been super lazy about taking my vits...  Smh, I'm standing in my own way again, thwarting my own progress on reaching APL by end of next month.  

Lol, next thing I'll ask my Mom to give me a "Trim"...she's obsessed with short hair, and keeps looking at mine like she's ready to go to town on it.   Maybe I need to start saying affirmations on achieving APL...I'm good enough...I'm smart enough...


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Not sure of I want to puy the twist back in or flat iron and wear my hair in a hi bun with my new hair clips after cowashing with Capilo Honey & Milk rinse.

I love the Aussie leave in it's very moisturizing, even more moisturizing than my beloved HE LTR.


----------



## daviine

PinkSunshine77 said:
			
		

> Oh gosh same here and chin hair. Just 1 or two but still. Gah.  I'm convinced I'm turning into a Man. *sigh*



PinkSunshine77 Mahogony7

I'm going through the same thing. A dermatologist recommended I take biotin but I've been reluctant because I'm struggling to keep up with my chin hair as it is.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I was taking 1000mg of Biotin and it broke my forever clear skin out. I said I'll keep the 1 or two chin hairs over a face full of pimples. But they're so annoying, grrr


----------



## BreeNique

I feel like since I took my box braids down last week, my hair hasnt been cooperating with me at all. It seems much drier and prone to tangles. I think I'll do an avocado mask on it on Sunday, followed by an all say derp conditioning...hopefully that will help because where going on now with this head is not where its at.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I straightened my hair almost a week ago. It is literally hell trying to maintain a straight style in this weather even though it was cool this week. I just wanted it to stay straight for Sunday when I go to Church. Next time, I'm not pressing it out until Saturday night. I've been a slave to my hair all week.


----------



## JJamiah

So my dear son has taken two products off my hands  Say what!!!! LOL

Actually I am happy they work for him so I now have to re up him when it runs out.

He is using the:

Hairitage Hydration Horsetail Cream
Motions Plus Conditioner

His 4a beautiful hair shined like no ones business and was so ubber soft to the touch 
He will not use another shampoo but Avon's 2/in 1.... So Don't think you'd pry that from his dead hands. He'd awake pop you and zombie out! 
He also has fallen in love (SINCE I BOUGHT IT) the Magic Star HS comb  I don't mind to share  

I just know IDareT'sHair, Hairitage Hydration has amazing products and I feel very comfortable with my boys using them.


----------



## lamaria211

JJamiah said:
			
		

> So my dear son has taken two products off my hands  Say what!!!! LOL
> 
> Actually I am happy they work for him so I now have to re up him when it runs out.
> 
> He is using the:
> 
> Hairitage Hydration Horsetail Cream
> Motions Plus Conditioner
> 
> His 4a beautiful hair shined like no ones business and was so ubber soft to the touch
> He will not use another shampoo but Avon's 2/in 1.... So Don't think you'd pry that from his dead hands. He'd awake pop you and zombie out!
> He also has fallen in love (SINCE I BOUGHT IT) the Magic Star HS comb  I don't mind to share
> 
> I just know IDareT'sHair, Hairitage Hydration has amazing products and I feel very comfortable with my boys using them.



How many boys do you have? I have 3  ages 8,3,4months no girls


----------



## JJamiah

lamaria211 said:


> How many boys do you have? I have 3 ages 8,3,4months no girls


 

@lamaria211 I Have four...
13, 11, 9 and 6 and same no girls

That is my oldest I was speaking about above.

My 11 & 6 year old like my Wen  
My 9 year old likes to co-wash with any conditioner nothing in particular  

They are all in a class of their own. Baby boy 6 had my WEN ON THE WALL of the shower, I was like 

ALL THAT!


----------



## BrandNew

A few of my twists have begin to lock finally! I also realized this past week how style challenged I am. The only thing I can do with my hair is roll, tuck and pin. I'm going to have to learn to style my locks myself!


----------



## irisak

I realized last night that my hair hates cone free condotioners. I used shea moisture after a protein treatment and my hair was rough and tangly but protein never did that before. Either that or I'm used to more slip. I ended up dcing again with the she moisture plus organix morrocan oil and loreal's nature's therapy and still no go. I think it might be the shea moisture because I've used the other two with no issues before. I guess I'll have to give it to my sister. 

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Americka

Used up one of my Silk Fusion reconstructors. Just finished brewing a mix of coconut mango oolong and black tea. Will prepoo until the tea cools.

ETA: also used up a Finesse and a Tresemme conditioner. Have a larger bottle of the Tresemme waiting.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Ogoma, get the kind with a hinge at one end, not the kind that snap together at both ends.


PinkSunshine77, I have to use an ouchless band to hold the open end of my clip closed, LOL. My hair kept making it pop open.


----------



## lamaria211

I just got an email that MISS JESSIES IS NOW @ CVS


----------



## Ogoma

I am going to try this style Monday morning: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhJWsJ85yYU&feature=channel&list=UL

I hope I get to work before 11 am . I am going to twist & braid my dryish hair tomorrow night to stretch it out.


----------



## Ogoma

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @Ogoma, get the kind with a hinge at one end, not the kind that snap together at both ends.
> 
> 
> @PinkSunshine77, I have to use an ouchless band to hold the open end of my clip closed, LOL. Bu hair kept making it pop open.




@MyAngelEyez~C~U Thank you! I didn't know there were two types. I am on a mission to find the right one today.


----------



## Auburn

My tail is beyond waistlength... if I hadn't cut it in October I would be hip length right now...



I think I will go hip length before cutting my hair to blunt waist..


WAIT! I CANT BELIEVE IM ALMOST HIP LENGTH! !?#W$Y^?%?#


----------



## septemberbaby

Hyperthyroidism + My natural hair = dryness, excessive shedding, breakage and setback after setback after setback. I'm so frustrated and tempted to chop it all off. 

I spend a lot of time washing, dc'ing, twisting, etc and money on products to get this hair right and rarely make progress. I've seen people on this board and IRL bc/transition and have surpassed me and I've been natural since Jan 2010! 

Maybe it's time for braids...


----------



## Vashti

I'm on my way to Walgreens today and I might pickup something different from the Shea Moisture line. Usually the one near my apartment has the stuff I always buy but different Walgreens have different products from the SM line. It'll be interesting to see how many products I walk out of Walgreens with today.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Ogoma, get the kind with a hinge at one end, not the kind that snap together at both ends.
> 
> 
> PinkSunshine77, I have to use an ouchless band to hold the open end of my clip closed, LOL. My hair kept making it pop open.



Thank you cause it's a struggle trying to get that thing on and then staying on. I'll try it that way. I never thought to do that.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Sup Ladies, my Hair thoughts for tonight:
My hair loves Cones and Sulfates and I'll be darned if I stop using them


----------



## Philippians413

My hair has been extra moist and soft lately and I'm not sure why. I'm wondering if it's because of hair trigger.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Sup Ladies, my Hair thoughts for tonight:
> My hair loves Cones and Sulfates and I'll be darned if I stop using them



Ditto...all this curly needs some serious slip.  Cones are always welcome in my stash!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

MrsJaiDiva yep yep


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Just found out some really interesting things about myself, and my hair after attempting (and quickly grew tired of) blowing out my hair, so that I could twist it....

1. I have some breakage in the front...probably from the headbands.  Now must find satin/silk headbands.

2. I don't want to be bothered with anything harder than a WnG.  I seriously Loved my relaxed hair, because it was Easy.  Wrap at night....unwrap in the morning...brush & go.  I was never a "style" person, which is probably why I retained pretty well.  

3. I am going to fully texturize my hair, and will rock WnG's year round.  I will be doing the absolute Minimum to my hair possible.  Cannot wait till its long enough to bun!  

Tis all.


----------



## lamaria211

In 2 weeks im going to a dominican salon for my first blowout in like 10yrs im very excited


----------



## Philippians413

lamaria211 Will you be posting pics?


----------



## msbettyboop

Going to do twists on my entire head for the first time this weekend. Will probably take an entire day!


----------



## NJoy

I'm sitting here DC'g my hair and, again, wondering why I'm holding on to these relaxed ends.  I'm gonna BC!  Yiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikes!!!


----------



## JJamiah

^^^^ Do it! I am going to BC on my Bday in Jan of 2014! I need at least one more year worth of growth  

:woohoo: go ahead milady


----------



## NJoy

My daughter is talking me into waiting. Told her I'm ps'g anyway.  She says then why cut unless I'm wanting to wear my hair out and curly. 

Ah well, let me go wash this conditioner out.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Got to love this clean hair feel from a wash,protein and moisture dc each week. My hair was itchy while it was in the moisture dc and threw some of that Keracare Dry and Itchy scalp conditioner. My hair feels so jelly. I want my hair to be as smooth as possible. My friend here I hope has a good closet since I will be downsizing alot of my stash in preparation of moving to MD next year. I can't use all of that. I need to get rid of bins bc my car is my way there.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

braid out time, done with trying to keep my Coif straight. Did that all week. No more!


----------



## UrbainChic

So tempted to flat iron my hair. Havent seen it straight in a while.

My egyptian friend with the same hair type ad me advocates a rollerset-- starting with clean dry hair, spritzing with water adding a little oil and then rolling. I want to try but i am lazy, all thumbs, and dont know how to roll my hair.


So I eyeball the flat iron. 

My hair feels so soft and smooth right now i keep imagining the straight version...

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## CaliiSwagg

*Rant*

Sometimes I hate going to Sally's beauty supply. The same thing happens to me every. single. time. I go...

Me: *runs in store to get Ecostyler*
Random Girl: *looks at me* Are you natural?
Me: Yes. 
RG: OMG.. what do you use to get your edges slick? what DC do you use? How long have you been natural? When did you BC? Did you transition? Do you do twists outs or WnG's? What is my hair type? ect.
Me: Uh... erplexed

I hate to be asked if im natural and my hair is out looking like....






And im like.. Really?

Idk why people wanna ask me a million questions... I do nothing with my hair lol I have an extremely simple regi and am style challenged... I am not of use to anyone who needs knowledge

*End Rant*


----------



## Lilmama1011

CaliiSwagg said:
			
		

> *Rant*
> 
> Sometimes I hate going to Sally's beauty supply. The same thing happens to me every. single. time. I go...
> 
> Me: *runs in store to get Ecostyler*
> Random Girl: *looks at me* Are you natural?
> Me: Yes.
> RG: OMG.. what do you use to get your edges slick? what DC do you use? How long have you been natural? When did you BC? Did you transition? Do you do twists outs or WnG's? What is my hair type? ect.
> Me: Uh... erplexed
> 
> I hate to be asked if im natural and my hair is out looking like....
> 
> And im like.. Really?
> 
> Idk why people wanna ask me a million questions... I do nothing with my hair lol I have an extremely simple regi and am style challenged... I am not of use to anyone who needs knowledge
> 
> *End Rant*



Evidently you doing something right if your turning heads. But I don't get idiot if your hair is out like that and they still ask are you natural but then again probably think its a wig or something, you never know....


----------



## Auburn

UrbainChic said:


> So tempted to flat iron my hair. Havent seen it straight in a while.
> 
> My egyptian friend with the same hair type ad me advocates a rollerset-- starting with clean dry hair, spritzing with water adding a little oil and then rolling. I want to try but i am lazy, all thumbs, and dont know how to roll my hair.
> 
> 
> So I eyeball the flat iron.
> 
> My hair feels so soft and smooth right now i keep imagining the straight version...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone




Passing by.. drooling at her siggy...


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I don't Need to buy a moisturizer....especially when I can whip one up in the kitchen.  But I Want One!!


----------



## JerriBlank

Got a cassia treatment on my leave out hair. I realize that its way more vulnerable to damage since I'm manipulating it way more. Duh! Ugh,what's wrong w/me? Anyhoo,hope this helps give that poor lil area some strength.


----------



## JJamiah

THIS is going to be a long road,,,,,,,, back to the beginning....... 
Looking at some cute updo's!


----------



## pookaloo83

Gonna try and copy this style.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Thinking about going natural but I will be the world's longest transitioner ever in life. I have had hair as short as Halle Berry's and not trying to have it like, ever again. I hate the maintenance that short hair takes. It really takes more maintenance when I had it short, than now a bit longer.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Other people are noticing that my TWA is growing  ... Now they want me to get a bald fade  lol...dont they know I want booty lenth hair


----------



## Philippians413

Women of other ethnicity’s, their hair falls by nature. It drops, and drapes, and hangs loosely. But a Black woman’s hair rises by nature. It blossoms against the current of life. At its best, it swirls and spins like the earth, or the sun – a supernova of sublimity and strength. And like any other heavenly body, a Black woman’s natural hair demands nothing less than orbit: total praise from every physical thing within her influence, all revolving around her omnipotence – instinctively, humbly, and altogether. Whether dynamically drifting, or stationary and rooted, every living thing that finds itself before a Black woman’s natural hair is designed to stare and wonder.


----------



## JJamiah

Google.com
Bing.com
Search.com


----------



## PinkSunshine77

it takes everything within me not to flip on people sometimes. I am trying to have more patience IRL and online.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I really want to learn to blow dry my hair straight. I know it can be done because I've had it done at the salon, but the round brush she used gave me split ends. My new plan is to blow dry with my comb attachment on cool, then go back over it with the dryer and a paddle brush. I really want the MP, but I'll probably settle for a Denman. I can't test my theory bc I just finished braiding my hair, but I'll try it out when I take them down. If anyone has any advice I'm all ears 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## halee_J

pookaloo83 said:


> Gonna try and copy this style.



I  this please post pics if/when you try it pookaloo83


My RT: I need to rinse out this DC before my scalp starts to itch...


----------



## Rocky91

it's so weird how I'm feeling unaccustomed to wearing my hair out in natural styles, i've gotten so used to the bunning.
doing a potential braidout for tomorrow, and I'm kinda wary as to how it'll turn out....lately my natural "out" styles have been looking a H.A.M. and are a waste of time because of humidity.


----------



## bajandoc86

pookaloo83 I have that EXACT pic saved in my hair style inspiration folder


----------



## lamaria211

Philippians413 said:


> lamaria211 Will you be posting pics?



Before I get out the chair lol!


----------



## JJamiah

I am starting a hair inspiration folder as well. I have been searching for styles so I will have plenty of options.


----------



## pookaloo83

Rocky91 said:


> it's so weird how I'm feeling unaccustomed to wearing my hair out in natural styles, i've gotten so used to the bunning.
> doing a potential braidout for tomorrow, and I'm kinda wary as to how it'll turn out....lately my natural "out" styles have been looking a H.A.M. and are a waste of time because of humidity.


Same here. I've been wearing twists under my beanie. Humidity is just too much.


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:


> @pookaloo83 I have that EXACT pic saved in my hair style inspiration folder


bajandoc86 I know you can pull it off!


----------



## lamaria211

True! The longer my hair gets and the more I learn how to take care of it the less I have to do to it ive tried sooo many things and the less I do the better. A weekly wash abd (with cleansing condish) DC, a weekly cowash (which I dont think I need) and daily M&S my hair is the healthiest its ever been and retaining nicely


----------



## Rocky91

Rocky91 said:
			
		

> it's so weird how I'm feeling unaccustomed to wearing my hair out in natural styles, i've gotten so used to the bunning.
> doing a potential braidout for tomorrow, and I'm kinda wary as to how it'll turn out....lately my natural "out" styles have been looking a H.A.M. and are a waste of time because of humidity.



Yea so as predicted that turned out a ham! I been having nothing but sketchy hair days since buying shea moisture curl smoothie. All it does is coat my hair and encourage it to suck all the moisture out of the air and get poofy which is cute but annoying when ive spent time prepping for a style.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Braidout fail but atleast I got a decent updo out of it.


----------



## -PYT

Rocky91 Shea Moisture was sooo hyped up.  I don't like any of their products except for that moisture retention shampoo 

Looking at Naptural85's vids.....she never straightens, her hair is crazy long/thick, she only trims like every 8-9 months...and her hair looks healthier than ever!  I pay soooo much attention to ssks, splits, and rough ends, but do they even really matter on curly hair?  I am still sticking to trimming every 8 wks, but maybe I'll just stop being so vigilant and let my hair be.  No straightening or anything.  Idk, hell.


----------



## Arian

I'm going to experiment with using just one line on my hair...  

I have soooo many lines to try though.  But I am going to wait until I'm done with the Use Your Stash challenge...


----------



## Forever in Bloom

Philippians413 said:


> Women of other ethnicity’s, their hair falls by nature. It drops, and drapes, and hangs loosely. But a Black woman’s hair rises by nature. It blossoms against the current of life. At its best, it swirls and spins like the earth, or the sun – a supernova of sublimity and strength. And like any other heavenly body, a Black woman’s natural hair demands nothing less than orbit: total praise from every physical thing within her influence, all revolving around her omnipotence – instinctively, humbly, and altogether. Whether dynamically drifting, or stationary and rooted, every living thing that finds itself before a Black woman’s natural hair is designed to stare and wonder.



Philippians413

You know if I quote this, some people are going to start looking for it in the Bible - like I did - but it's your username 

Heh heh


----------



## bajandoc86

-PYT I don't bother myself about SSKs too much either. I think it's a feature of my tightly curled hair. I do trim every 8-10 weeks....but I'm not about S&D and all that.


----------



## JeterCrazed

Lately, I don't care what my hair looks like as long at it's off my neck and out my face.


----------



## Rocky91

-PYT said:


> Rocky91 Shea Moisture was sooo hyped up.  I don't like any of their products except for that moisture retention shampoo
> 
> Looking at Naptural85's vids.....she never straightens, her hair is crazy long/thick, she only trims like every 8-9 months...and her hair looks healthier than ever!  I pay soooo much attention to ssks, splits, and rough ends, but do they even really matter on curly hair?  I am still sticking to trimming every 8 wks, but maybe I'll just stop being so vigilant and let my hair be.  No straightening or anything.  Idk, hell.


yes girl, all i like is the good smells but other than that, that joint doesn't do much at all. so not worth it.
i'm thinking i may have to end my aversion to shopping online if i am to get serious about getting into all natural hair/body products, because there really ain't much in brick and mortar stores.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

It sure would be nice if NJoy planned another Atlanta meet-up. Just saying...


----------



## ms.tatiana

My braidout is getting a lot of comments


----------



## Arian

Asking my LHCF hair family to send well wishes and prayers my way as I walk the plank to a major haircut tomorrow...

I found holes in several of my strands   Darn bleach and permanent color...I'm too lazy for that type of stuff..

On another note, can't wait to use up my current products so I can really nail down some staples.  I also want to see if the CG method will work for me to control some of my frizzy/moisture retention issues.


----------



## hairqueen7

Hi ladies I'm new to the forum and I love this thread I think its time to stop lurking.
I'm 3" away from apl and I just love my ng I didn't know my hair can feel like this ,I thought I had that nappy ish lol


----------



## JJamiah

Hello hairqueen7  to the Forum


----------



## ScorpioRising

Hi all I'm also new 

I'm so glad I finally bit the bullet and re-wet my hair to re-vive my 2nd day curls since my previous regimen wasn't cutting it anymore. I hate air drying but refuse to constantly diffuse it, it was soooo worth the results!

And my drying time was somehow cut in half (it's usually 5 hrs)


----------



## JJamiah

Hello ScorpioRising  glad you joined the forum


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Love sleek hair sometimes but I'm starting to like curly styles on me finally. For a long time I hated the way I looked with curly/wavy hair.


----------



## ScorpioRising

JJamiah said:


> Hello @ScorpioRising  glad you joined the forum



thank you JJamiah !


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I received the best compliment at church. Someone told me that my hair is getting longer. I must have hairexia because I don't see anything but shrinkage. But my progress si noticeable and that makes me feel good.


----------



## Ogoma

My hair feels so soft and lush .


----------



## halee_J

So I figured I should take hemp seed oil internally, in addition to putting it on my skin/hair to reap the full benefit. That was a good idea...in theory. I took a tsp and hours later, I still feel really queasy  I'll stick to putting it on topically and taking fish oil capsules.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Trying something different with this braid out. Let's see if it works in the morning lol


----------



## Meritamen

Carol's Daughter has revamped the Hair Milk packaging as well as introduced some new products. I'm a sucka for pretty packaging.


----------



## melissa-bee

Girl killed with an afro comb.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...er-Killed-rival-afro-comb--row-territory.html


----------



## Meritamen

melissa-bee said:


> Girl killed with an afro comb.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...er-Killed-rival-afro-comb--row-territory.html


All I needed to do was read the headline.  So sad. A metal afro pick to the skull. What the F is wrong with these children?!


----------



## hannan

Best braidout ever in life : 

cowash w/ cleansing conditioner
LOADED my hair in a conditioner I use as a moisturizer
sealed with castor oil
4 braids while still wet (2 sides, 1 crown, 1 below crown)
waited until dry because usually I'm impatient
then shook it out gently to fluff. 

So soft, shiny, and defined. I think waiting until it was completely dry helped and the shaking. Usually I smooth it down. I love it.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I'm PS'ing with a loose bun like I always have. I laugh when I get advice on dressing a corny Bun up. No thank you. I couldn't care less to make my Bun cute, attractive, alluring etc. if I'm wearing a Bun it means " I don't care to style my hair" duh ;P If I'm wearing a Bun it's evident I don't give a crap to dress it up. Yeah they can be dressed up, I just don't care enough to do it. Give me vanilla bun and I'm happy with that. Oh and ive come to despise weaves and extensions. This from a former addict *shrug* I'll never let that fake hair touch mine ever again. Not braids,wigs,etc. none of it. Ok maybe a Wig from time if I ever get the courage to wear one out in public again.


----------



## hairqueen7

PinkSunshine77 said:
			
		

> I'm PS'ing with a loose bun like I always have. I laugh when I get advice on dressing a corny Bun up. No thank you. I couldn't care less to make my Bun cute, attractive, alluring etc. if I'm wearing a Bun it means " I don't care to style my hair" duh ;P If I'm wearing a Bun it's evident I don't give a crap to dress it up. Yeah they can be dressed up, I just don't care enough to do it. Give me vanilla bun and I'm happy with that. Oh and ive come to despise weaves and extensions. This from a former addict *shrug* I'll never let that fake hair touch mine ever again. Not braids,wigs,etc. none of it. Ok maybe a Wig from time if I ever get the courage to wear one out in public again.



Lol girl wigs r my new fave until I get to apl so I can bun like u


----------



## PinkSunshine77

hairqueen7 said:


> Lol girl wigs r my new fave until I get to apl so I can bun like u



yes buns got me from NL to FSL and Im pushing for APL by September yep


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I was looking at a bunch of fancy buns on YouTube yesterday that I saved awhile back and will be doing buns for the rest of the summer unless it's a special occasion. I can't do the regular wrap around buns cause it causes my ends to break but I wish I could cause they're done in 2 minutes instead of 10.


----------



## Arian

Ogoma said:


> My hair feels so soft and lush .


 
Do tell...  (what did you do to accomplish this)


----------



## Ogoma

Arian said:


> Do tell...  (what did you do to accomplish this)



@Arian: By absolute fluke. I didn't think this would be the outcome when I combined them.

On Sunday, I used CJ Curl Rehab as a leave-in, sealed with a little oil. After air drying all day, I used a bit of Aubrey Organics Aloe Vera (it is liquid so I think it is the juice, but it doesn't say juice on the bottle and doesn't smell like the AVJ in the grocery store), focusing on my ends, to detangle and sealed/twisted it up with QB AHTB.

I did not do anything else to it and my hair still felt like butter this morning. I worked out this morning so I co-washed, but I could have gone a few more days with how great my hair felt.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Omgosh this chick on a hair group on FB that I'm in just posted this huge nasty ball of her shed hair. That crap is so disgusting. Why the f do people do that? I don't want to see that crap. It gives me the creeps and I always block chicks that do that. Sorry I'm petty, something about it just bugs me. I'm so silly.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

if I don't find some other hairstyles other than buns/braidouts and twistouts I hear (in R. Kelly melody) My Relaxer...callin...for me.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

PinkSunshine77 What is the name of the group? Always looking for hair groups and pages


----------



## msbettyboop

Tried out my Ouidad starter kit:-

Climate control gel - great for twist outs but love my shea butter more. Maybe I should try the two together? 
Balance conditioner - OK, I guess.
Moisture boosting spray - jury still out on that. A few more tries before I decide.
Deep Treatment Conditioner - Nice! 
Clear and gentle shampoo - sulphate? 
Wide-tooth comb - surprisingly great detangler.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Ms. Tiki said:


> PinkSunshine77 What is the name of the group? Always looking for hair groups and pages


 Hi it's Hairlista FB group here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/40923346750/
and their site is here: http://www.hairlista.com/
I love this site now but that site I found first and what started me to finally retaining length. You're gonna love it. I'm Tracie B. on Hairlista


----------



## Arian

Ogoma, durn....  I can't use AVJ.  Makes my hair hard as a brick!  

But I'm glad you got droolworthy hair out of the deal.  I wish I could consistently have that outcome, but the only time I remember having those types of results was when I got my hair steamed and used water/glycerin to moisturize (seal with Qhemet AOHC).  Now water/glycerin don't work anymore.  And QAOHC is iffy nowadays.


----------



## Ogoma

Arian said:


> @Ogoma, durn....  I can't use AVJ.  Makes my hair hard as a brick!
> 
> But I'm glad you got droolworthy hair out of the deal.  I wish I could consistently have that outcome, but the only time I remember having those types of results was when I got my hair steamed and used water/glycerin to moisturize (seal with Qhemet AOHC).  Now water/glycerin don't work anymore.  And QAOHC is iffy nowadays.



I have tried DCing/steaming with regular AVJ and got hard, straw-like hair. I was actually surprised I got such great results from using it to seal my hair/ends. I was in WF to get witch hazel and it was on the shelf next to it. I think someone had mentioned it here so I was curious if it would work for me. If everyone is raving about something, I keep trying it to see if it would work. I will test it again this weekend.

I think I have given up on QB AOHC though. This is my third fail trying to use it as a leave-in and/or daily moisturizer.


----------



## JJamiah

Okay I am now exhausted with the search engine


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

It thin everything in me not to bust a U-turn and go in my favorite BSS that has all the Dominican conditioners! I promised not to buy any more products unless I have run out of that product until I use up everything in my stash.


----------



## lamaria211

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:
			
		

> It thin everything in me not to bust a U-turn and go in my favorite BSS that has all the Dominican conditioners! I promised not to buy any more products unless I have run out of that product until I use up everything in my stash.



Join us in the Use up Your Stash challenge!


----------



## Arian

All kinds of LHCF rules broken today. 

Dry hair combed.
Dry hair combed with a rat tail comb.
Rub a towel up and down my wet hair.

I have some DC that I NEVER heard of in my strands. I don't even want to think about how many broken strands I have, despite the fact that I came to get a trim. I could just die. 

I pray that my hair will survive the torture it just received. 

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## NewlyNature12

I'm tired of this weave and it's barely been a month. I big chopped and weaved it right back up. Also really worried about heat damage.... I want to take it out and see if I've really messed up my hair!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic

Last night after washing and conditioning, I did a final rinse with ACV, rosemary oil and water.  That was the best thing I've done to my hair in weeks.


----------



## Americka

I am brewing some coconut mango oolong and black tea for a rinse. Love the smell of the coco mango.


----------



## Victoria44

I think I wanna try Wen. I think I'm allergic to terressentials mud wash  When it gets on my arms or face it leaves a red sensitive mark. But it's still very moisturizing to my hair...

Would it be strange to wash my scalp with my regular shampoo, then do a mud wash, just not on my scalp?


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I wish I could cornrow...I wonder who will teach me and let me practice on them...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wonder where are people buying their Ayurvedic Herbs from? I did a search here and pulled up a site but the shipping was too much for me.


----------



## hair4romheaven

GoddessMaker I recently purchased from ayurnatural beauty. (sp)
Hth


----------



## lahdidah

I feel like I will never get to APL...I don't ask for much, just APL. If I don't get to APL in 2 months, I swear i will dye my hair and NEVER moisturize and seal ever again! Take that you lazy SL tresses!


----------



## Damaged but not out

Today I have the urge to relax. Its a really strong urge.


----------



## ms.tatiana

All my family members couldn't stop talking about my ghetto Afro (braidout) they said it was a lot of hair and I shouldn't wear it around my white bosses (I intern with some NBA & WNBA teams) they said wait until I get a job I can't go out with my hair looking like this its cute but not for the office (did I mention they are white washed lol)


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

GoddessMaker said:


> I wonder where are people buying their Ayurvedic Herbs from? I did a search here and pulled up a site but the shipping was too much for me.



I get mine from: http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com.  She ships quickly, and my items are always packaged nicely.  Herbs are always top quality, and her prices are reasonable.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

My Texturizer, and neutralizing conditioner are on their way...  I have mixed emotions.  

If it doesn't work, I'll just transition I guess...  I just want no muss, no fuss hair.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Did a braidout last night. If you don't see pics later it was a bust.


----------



## Americka

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Did a braidout last night. If you don't see pics later it was a bust.



PinkSunshine77 Where do you think you are going wrong with your braidouts?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Americka said:
			
		

> PinkSunshine77 Where do you think you are going wrong with your braidouts?



I am SL and I'm never sure if I should make smaller braids or how many to do for my hair. My twist outs are great but braidouts are always a hit or miss


----------



## SUPER SWEET

imma get stoned but some of the hair weaves just looks so unrealistic until it looks silly.... I told my cousin she would had done better with Outre yaki instead of slick japanese hair but she got offended. 
All proud she spent 800 on U-part wig but has no washer or dryer


----------



## Americka

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I am SL and I'm never sure if I should make smaller braids or how many to do for my hair. My twist outs are great but braidouts are always a hit or miss



The tightness/# of braids really depends on the effect you are going for. Several tight braids will give me a good imitation of a natural curl pattern. A few loose braids will give me a wavy pattern. Another thing to consider is dry vs damp vs wet air. My best braid outs are on damp hair with an inexpensive curly pudding. The most important thing for me is to roll the ends of each braid with end papers and perm rods. It gives me perfect ends every time. No frizzies!

If you have the time, I recommend watching Nina Pruitt's channel on YouTube. Just type in her name and several braid out videos should PO up. HTH!


----------



## -PYT

Victoria44 I just tried wen tonight and my hair felt very moisturized and soft as a cloud (while wet) but I didn't think my scalp got very clean. I think I will still put my castile soap/water on my scalp for a good scrubbing, but use wen on the length next time.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

GoddessMaker said:


> I wonder where are people buying their Ayurvedic Herbs from? I did a search here and pulled up a site but the shipping was too much for me.



GoddessMaker What are you looking for?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Americka said:


> The tightness/# of braids really depends on the effect you are going for. Several tight braids will give me a good imitation of a natural curl pattern. A few loose braids will give me a wavy pattern. Another thing to consider is dry vs damp vs wet air. My best braid outs are on damp hair with an inexpensive curly pudding. The most important thing for me is to roll the ends of each braid with end papers and perm rods. It gives me perfect ends every time. No frizzies!
> 
> If you have the time, I recommend watching Nina Pruitt's channel on YouTube. Just type in her name and several braid out videos should PO up. HTH!


 thanks this helped so much  I hope this one comes out good,but if it doesn't ill definitely use the info you gave me for next time.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

SUPER SWEET said:


> imma get stoned but some of the hair weaves just looks so unrealistic until it looks silly.... I told my cousin she would had done better with Outre yaki instead of slick japanese hair but she got offended.
> All proud she spent 800 on U-part wig but has no washer or dryer



No I totally agree with you. I get on the bus/train out here and every lady almost has a weave. I'm saying to myself "I know your hair probably looks 100X better than that crap you have in your head". I used to use Weave as a crutch but I got to the place where I wanted to retain length in my own hair. Its so funny because I used to weave my Hair, the length it is right now. Haha


----------



## MsDee14

8 months post relaxer today!!!!! Yay. Not a single thought about relaxing or big chopping..If I can make it to 1 year..it should be smooth sailing from there.


----------



## hairqueen7

Yesterday for the first time I washed my hair in sections, o God does this mean my hair is getting longer? I actually  liked it  and it helped out a lot but its just so time consuming.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

TheMenAllPause said:


> I wish I could cornrow...I wonder who will teach me and let me practice on them...


 


YESSSS!!!! I suck at braids! I can plait and do twists all day and cute little styles , even beads fi I wanted to...but to actually cornrow.  ??? My poor baby girl. She has beautiful hair and I can't braid it. She is super tender headed like me. Her hair is so fine and curly. Practicing on her is like torture for me and her. My braids be all different sizes. I think my grip isn't tight enough and my ability to catch the hair evenly so it's not fat in one part and skinny in the next is bad and I get it tangled at the ends. I haven't mastered that "pull through". I figured if I can do that then I could start doing my own hair in lots of protective longer lasting styles. Saving me plenty of money. I don't hate stylists, I just like my money more.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

dont feel bad TheMenAllPause I can't cornrow either. I need to learn because I've seen some YT vids on some cute cornrow out (LOL sounds funny) styles. My boys have Caesars/low curly fros and I have no girls so it's all good.


----------



## lamaria211

I need  like 4 more bottles of Wen 613 Replenishing mist


----------



## Arian

A few discoveries about my hair:

*Any conditioning product with bentremonium melthosulfate (sp?) MUST be rinsed thoroughly from my hair, leaves a waxy film otherwise

*Avoid products with coconut oil/milk, shea butter for leave -in conditioners..ick.  Must be rinsed out if used

*Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture conditioner is good for co-washing and as a leave in because it does not contain any of the above ingredients

*Castor Oil must be applied to my hair when it is soaking wet, not damp/dry

*My hair is quite resilient as it took a serious lashing yesterday and I haven't noticed any ill effects yet.  (*Yet* is the operative word here)

*I will always go with my gut instinct when it comes to my hair from now on.  Something told me not to go to that stylist yesterday, but I proceeded to do so.  Now I must baby my hair until it gets back to normal.

*The verdict is still out on the Proclaim Argan Oil Masque.  It contains Isopropyl Alcohol, so I don't know how long I can truly use it before I see ill effects.

*I'm not going to twist my hair for the rest of the summer to avoid manipulating it too much after the horrible experience yesterday.  It's going to be cowashing, Dcing religiously, and puffs.


----------



## Lissa0821

Even though my hair was severely underprocessed from my last relaxer touch up I am loving my hair lately.  I have made some changes to my regime for the sake of time, I now wash my hair once a week, I added a light protein followed by a moisturizing deep conditioner and I air dry for 30 minutes followed by a light blow drying.  

I have very little breakage and my hair looks so much better.  I am going to keep it up for now.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ms. Tiki I'm looking for the type that help with hair growth. I can't type the names out except Amla and there a few that start a B and then there is hibiscis sp and neem.


----------



## AlwaysSearching

Hey, instead of practicing on your daughter why not practice on a mannequin?


----------



## Victoria44

-PYT said:


> Victoria44 I just tried wen tonight and my hair felt very moisturized and soft as a cloud (while wet) but I didn't think my scalp got very clean. I think I will still put my castile soap/water on my scalp for a good scrubbing, but use wen on the length next time.



Did your hair dry soft too?  So Wen is suppose to be used as a cleanser, conditioner, deep conditioner and leave in?  Do you wash your hair with it, rinse, and re apply for leave in?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I am loving my twist out  I have definitely figured out how to get it to look decent. I moisturized with my Lavish curls moisturizer after finger parting a medium section (I section off the bang by itself and do it last the way I want it to fall) and then I apply a little EcoStyler (clear) Gel and some Keracare Twist and Define cream generously. I noticed my Twist outs come out so much better when my hair is slick as I'm twisting it. I mean I should literally see the white residue from the Twist & Define Cream to know that I used enough. It just does better when my Hair is slick. Now I know for anytime I do it.

Here's the results:


----------



## -PYT

Victoria44 not really  it felt good as a leave in however, once I spritzed my hair to make it damp again. I kinda wanna stick to my castile because it was working fine with me and use it as conditioner til it runs out. I guess if you work with your hair right away while it's damp it'd be fine, but I let it dry 80%.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Sometimes I apply my DC and leave it in because I don't feel like washing it out. It just occurred to me that I should still put my baggy on for a while so I can get the full benefit of DCing. IDK why I didn't think of that before.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## crlsweetie912

My hair isn't acting right at all...I'll clarify...but I haven't been happy with how it's been acting for the past several weeks.....Thank goodness for buns/phony ponies, but I need a break!


----------



## NJoy

GoddessMaker said:


> @Ms. Tiki I'm looking for the type that help with hair growth. I can't type the names out except Amla and there a few that start a B and then there is hibiscis sp and neem.


 
Brahmi and Bhringaraj?

(I'm all up in the koolaid and don't even know the flavor)  Just seemed like you were naming beneficial ayurvedic oils.  Trying to be he'pful.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I am so tempted to wash my hair daily. I hate the feeling of sweat in my scalp, ick.


----------



## thickness

This year was the first time in 4 years that I went on vacation without wearing a weave, and it was sooo liberating!  It started raining at the amusement park and I didn't even care not one bit.


----------



## Beany

So Tresemme naturals does not play well with kccc, but plays well with bask's java bean and honey hair balm. Noted.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

NJoy yes those are the ones..and you can always come in my tea..I don't do koolaid though too much sugar lol.


----------



## leiah

Just moved and gave my neighbor a huge shopping bag of hair products I wasn't taking with me.  Felt good!
I still have like 5 different conditioners after narrowing it down to the essentials lol


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Getting kinda excited about texturizing....easy breezy hair, here I come!


----------



## shasha8685

I'm going to half wigs for awhile.

I've been bunning since March and I'm starting to feel like a frump. Time to change it up!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Hi it's Hairlista FB group here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/40923346750/
> and their site is here: http://www.hairlista.com/
> I love this site now but that site I found first and what started me to finally retaining length. You're gonna love it. I'm Tracie B. on Hairlista



PinkSunshine77 I'm on the hairlista site. Don't ask my why I never thought they had a FB page. Thanks. I'm Tikilon on the site


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Ms. Tiki said:


> PinkSunshine77 I'm on the hairlista site. Don't ask my why I never thought they had a FB page. Thanks. I'm Tikilon on the site



cool I'll go friend you


----------



## Ogoma

I like what the QB CTDG is doing to my hair, but I don't like the smell. Tomorrow morning will be the real test.


----------



## halee_J

OMG FusionOfCultures on YT her hair is sooo gorge


----------



## pookaloo83

halee_J said:
			
		

> OMG FusionOfCultures on YT her hair is sooo gorge



Isn't it? 

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Ogoma

Has anyone used this item before?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Has anyone used this item before?



I have one. I have not used it because I have a problem. I like to buy hair toys. So the answer is no. I haven't used it. Lol


----------



## ScorpioRising

The products I ordered (Giovanni's DLI/SAS and Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme) are going to be here tomorrow, can't wait for wash day on Sat.!


----------



## Kida757

I have an appt. set up @ the salon for a relaxer after being 36 weeks post relaxer!!! I think I may chicken out and just ask for a blow out instead geez!!!! #### I'm really trying to continue for a long term transition to natural!!! 
Sorry I'm just venting right now


----------



## Lissa0821

I have come to realize I am so fickle about my hair.  Yesterday, I had a twistout and it was all full and lovely.  I was lovng my hair, well today not so much.  Last night, I oiled my scalp and hair with my cremaide oil mixture as I plan to wash my hair tonight.  This morning, I tried to put my hair in a bun and it is anything but neat.  I am in the mirror thinking, how soon is too soon to relax again or should I just transition.  

Its the same head of hair, in two different styles.  I need to sit down somewhere and love my hair as it is.


----------



## Flor

erplexed I had this voucher from Gilt City for folica.com and as it was expiring. I decided to use it last night and what a pain! It seems that Folica doesn’t carry good products anymore (at least not for me). Most are out of stock or have a disclaimer “*We’re sorry, L’oreal Professional/Redken/Matrix Biolage* *has not authorized Folica to sell this product.*I ended up buying some stuff I didn’t need.

I need one of those lenght check tees, but can't find it.


----------



## melissa-bee

I think my hair did well when I used a moisturiser that contained protein. 
*thinks about that profectiv moisturiser in the yellow and orange bottle*
Maybe I should repurchase. I have't used it since I was relaxed.


----------



## FroFab

Slowly refreshing these mini braids and liking that I can do them as I find the time. I wonder if I can leave these in until October and jut refresh as needed?


----------



## Kindheart

I just cowashed and my scalp Smells of conditioner but not in a good way ,i clarifyed 4 days ago ..and rinsed well ,don t know what could be the problem.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I just found a stash of Dominican conditioners at my local bss. La Bomba and Silicon Mix!!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana

Getting a cute bun is super hard when you don't have edges, I always have to make a part and slick my hair down.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Has anyone used this item before?



No, but I am definitely interested in anything that can make a bun because I cants


----------



## Lilmama1011

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Has anyone used this item before?



I just looked at the demo and it look like I wouldn't like it because the spin pin didn't look right on my hair


----------



## NJoy

Still detangling and I have to leave for the airport in a few hours.  No sleep for me.  Why'd I get brand new with my hair right before my trip. 

Definitely can't wear my hair out after this.  I'm packing a phonytail, a faux bun and my new London Girl wig (FreeTress).  I'll make it work.  But my hair, right now, is a rebellious mess.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I washed my hair at 930 am this morning. Why do I still have wet gel spots? Smh.


----------



## msbettyboop

Preparing my hair for henna and indigo later on today!


----------



## michaela

About to do a herbal steam treatment


----------



## Lissa0821

I have been using Creme of Nature Argan oil line for a while and I noticed a reddish tint to my hair.  I actually like it.  But I have also noticed that now that I have gone back to a lye relaxer, my hair tangles more now.  So last night I used some of my One N Only argan oil products and my hair was tangle free from start to finish.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Texturized my hair last night!  Love Linange texturuzer...it never kills my curls, although I do add some Assie 3 min for just in case.  Took a Lot of poof out, but left just enough to hide the crazy bald spot I have on my crown from Dominican salon abuse.  It never even used to be an issue till the postpartum shedding took half my hair with it...  

It kinda sucks that I will probably never be able to relax my hair ever again...  Not because I Want to, but just cause it limits my options.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I have noticed my ponytail is getting heavier the longer my hair gets.


----------



## leiah

Used a conditioner with cones for the first time in a while and my hair feels GREAT


----------



## JJamiah

Ogoma said:


> Has anyone used this item before?


 


HanaKuroi said:


> I have one. I have not used it because I have a problem. I like to buy hair toys. So the answer is no. I haven't used it. Lol


 


Lilmama1011 said:


> No, but I am definitely interested in anything that can make a bun because I cants


 
Ogoma I have used it and I like it. Works well and easy and your bun doesn't come out and looks cute.  
But.... I am a spin pin lover still


----------



## Ogoma

JJamiah said:


> @Ogoma I have used it and I like it. Works well and easy and your bun doesn't come out and looks cute.
> But.... I am a spin pin lover still



Thanks. I am still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Embyra

My hair missed ONE DC session and now it wants to act dry and crispy 


You must have forgot when ur *** didn't know about DC for all of 29 years and coped just fine!! (side eye) ......

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Y'all gotta see this....a "What Not To Do" List from a stylist  http://WWW.SEWINQUEEN.COM/please-do-not-do-this.html


----------



## lamaria211

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> Y'all gotta see this....a "What Not To Do" List from a stylist  http://WWW.SEWINQUEEN.COM/please-do-not-do-this.html



Thats funny she got mad rules. I understand most of them


----------



## FoxxyLocs

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> Y'all gotta see this....a "What Not To Do" List from a stylist  http://WWW.SEWINQUEEN.COM/please-do-not-do-this.html



I don't understand how she doesn't want her clients to email her questions, but then she says don't call with questions either.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## msbettyboop

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Thats funny she got mad rules. I understand most of them



What's up with all the shouting?


----------



## shasha8685

So my puppy chewed through the cord of my Sedu.


----------



## SuchaLady

I was like  and  reading this lol. And I did feel like she was screaming at me. 




lamaria211 said:


> Thats funny she got mad rules. I understand most of them





FoxxyLocs said:


> I don't understand how she doesn't want her clients to email her questions, but then she says don't call with questions either.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo





msbettyboop said:


> What's up with all the shouting?


----------



## GoodMernin

Now that my hair has finally reached armpit and bra strap length, I have been doing the giant flat twists and french braids (3 to be exact) and I like the look and the quickness in the style.


----------



## candy626

FoxxyLocs said:
			
		

> I don't understand how she doesn't want her clients to email her questions, but then she says don't call with questions either.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



Sounds like the stereotypical black woman with too many hangs up and an attitude.

If I was her client, I would stop going to her just for that. There's a right and wrong way to go about things...

 That was tacky


----------



## SuchaLady

This is how I felt reading it. She wouldn't be getting my money. 




			
				candy626 said:
			
		

> Sounds like the stereotypical black woman with too many hangs up and an attitude.
> 
> If I was her client, I would stop going to her just for that. There's a right and wrong way to go about things...
> 
> That was tacky



Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## curlcomplexity

I want 'Poetic Justice' box braids...this will be my project this weekend


----------



## HanaKuroi

Heads up 2012 jamila henna is 3.95 over at hennasooq for you henna heads!

I bought 20 boxes. Bwahahaaaaa.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I restocked my ACV and my moisturizers. Decided to pick up that ORS Hair Masque DC treatment. Will be washing my hair tonight. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

SuchaLady said:


> Y'all gotta see this....a "What Not To Do" List from a stylist  http://WWW.SEWINQUEEN.COM/please-do-not-do-this.html



I'm over here dying. She sounds straight hood. Oh my!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

SuchaLady said:


> Y'all gotta see this....a "What Not To Do" List from a stylist  http://WWW.SEWINQUEEN.COM/please-do-not-do-this.html



Hold on! I found this on another page:


"CASH ONLY
DEBIT CARDS NO LONGER ACCEPTED
FULL AMOUNT SHOULD BE ON HAND UPON ARRIVAL
NO CHECKS EVER! "


Wow! Is it that serious!


----------



## ScorpioLove

got seriously weave checked today. She's my friend tho so she lucky. But I still asked what the hell she doin. Smh she was like checkin for tracks!.. wasnt even tryin to be slick 
on the other hand she started talkin shea moisture so maybe she on a journey too. hmph last year when I gave her hair tips she dismissed me so quick.


----------



## candy626

Ms. Tiki said:


> Hold on! I found this on another page:
> 
> 
> "CASH ONLY
> DEBIT CARDS NO LONGER ACCEPTED
> FULL AMOUNT SHOULD BE ON HAND UPON ARRIVAL
> NO CHECKS EVER! "
> 
> 
> Wow! Is it that serious!



Exactly my point. Ghetto, lol

No debit cards? cmon, it's 2012.

I haven't been to a shop in years that doesn't accept debit cards with a visa or mastercard logo. Get it together.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

How do naturals use wide tooth combs?  I have a ton of them, but everytime I use one it takes me forever to get through one section.  I pull the denman or paddle brush out, and i'm done with my entire head in the same time as that one section w/ the comb took.  


I also get less breakage with the denman or brush.  It seems like the comb be snatching me bald.


----------



## blkbuttahflyy

BC'd my locs after 7.5 years. Now I have no idea what I'm going to do with my hair. And these gel twists are too crunchy.


----------



## lamaria211

blkbuttahflyy said:
			
		

> BC'd my locs after 7.5 years. Now I have no idea what I'm going to do with my hair. And these gel twists are too crunchy.



Pics????  and congrats on your BC


----------



## Americka

The amount of shed hair while washing has been reduced significantly by either tea rinses, washing in sections or both. Not bad for 10 weeks post.


----------



## Nix08

AMerika I bet its the tea...my shedding is crazily minimal too and I know its the teas. Which teas do you use?


----------



## Americka

Nix08 said:


> AMerika I bet its the tea...my shedding is crazily minimal too and I know its the teas. Which teas do you use?



I mix Black tea with a Coconut Mango Oolong tea. I don't know if using the oolong is beneficial, but I love the way it smells. I know that black tea is supposed to help with shedding issues. What do you use? Nix08


----------



## blkbuttahflyy

Pic from December, July 18th when I was long overdue for a loc maintenance and decided just to cut it off, and this morning.


----------



## Nix08

Americka what I don't use is probably easier to answer
Hibiscus
Marshmallow
Rosemary
Catnip
Burdock
Fenugreek
Thyme
Fennel
Nettle
Saw Palmetto
Lavendar
Rosehip
Rooibos
I use them in my DC and rinse with them


----------



## Americka

Nix08 said:


> Americka what I don't use is probably easier to answer
> Hibiscus
> Marshmallow
> Rosemary
> Catnip
> Burdock
> Fenugreek
> Thyme
> Fennel
> Nettle
> Saw Palmetto
> Lavendar
> Rosehip
> Rooibos
> I use them in my DC and rinse with them


 Wow! Where do you purchase them?


----------



## Nix08

Since discovering Teas I've been visiting every health store I come across


----------



## Nix08

My sheds have decreased by at least half and I did not have a lot of shed to begin with at all!


----------



## Americka

Nix08 said:


> Since discovering Teas I've been visiting every health store I come across


 I'll check the World Market for some of those. Thanks!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

candy626 said:


> Exactly my point. Ghetto, lol
> 
> No debit cards? cmon, it's 2012.
> 
> I haven't been to a shop in years that doesn't accept debit cards with a visa or mastercard logo. Get it together.




candy626  That is the craziest mess I've ever heard. I'm wondering if she jacked up someone's hair and they did a charge back on her ***. 




Americka said:


> I mix Black tea with a Coconut Mango Oolong tea. I don't know if using the oolong is beneficial, but I love the way it smells. I know that black tea is supposed to help with shedding issues. What do you use? Nix08




Americka I have some coconut mango I bought from vitacost. I didn't like the taste and never thought to put it in my hair mix. Thanks for the idea



Nix08 said:


> Americka what I don't use is probably easier to answer
> Hibiscus
> Marshmallow
> Rosemary
> Catnip
> Burdock
> Fenugreek
> Thyme
> Fennel
> Nettle
> Saw Palmetto
> Lavendar
> Rosehip
> Rooibos
> I use them in my DC and rinse with them



Nix08 please tell me I read that wrong and these are the teas you use the most b/c most of the teas you listed I have that or the oil that I mix in the tea.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Applied my sulfur oil,Lavendar JBCO,Condish & Argan oil and bagging overnight in preparation for wash day tomorrow.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Just watched Nas Behind The Music again. That man is oh so sexy.


----------



## JJamiah

I made it through the week and can't wait to Break these braids DOWN!


----------



## jbwphoto1

SuchaLady said:


> Y'all gotta see this....a "What Not To Do" List from a stylist  http://WWW.SEWINQUEEN.COM/please-do-not-do-this.html



At least #3 says they can guarantee growth if you follow their steps.


----------



## Nix08

Ms. Tiki I use all of those teas almost daily (doing this less than a month).  I use some in my dry DC, some in mid lather during my cowash and some I leave in with my aloe vera juice.  The oils I have I use in my oil blend and use for oil rinses and in my dry DC when I steam.


----------



## pinkness27

My emu oil is backordered. :-( lol. It seems like I've been waiting forever for the status to change to "shipped" lol.


----------



## Philippians413

blkbuttahflyy said:


> Pic from December, July 18th when I was long overdue for a loc maintenance and decided just to cut it off, and this morning.
> 
> View attachment 160783


 
*GORGEOUS!!*


----------



## Philippians413

I'm going to be able to purchase Qhemet on the ground!! I can't wait, but my wallet can lol. I'm already making a list in my head of what I want to buy. Hopefully Tommie's will carry the full line so I can try some new things.


----------



## gabulldawg

Just straightened my hair and i'm so underwhelmed! Ugh... I am about 2 months post, though, so i'm hoping I have a lot of shrinkage...


----------



## lamaria211

gabulldawg said:
			
		

> Just straightened my hair and i'm so underwhelmed! Ugh... I am about 2 months post, though, so i'm hoping I have a lot of shrinkage...



No pitcas gurl


----------



## NewlyNature12

Ms. Tiki said:


> I'm over here dying. She sounds straight hood. Oh my!



OMG this is tooooo funny! This lady did my weaves! Yes she is hood.  but my sew ins always looked great.


----------



## Kindheart

SuchaLady that list had me Lmao!


----------



## gabulldawg

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> No pitcas gurl



Lol! I wrapped it now since i'm not doing anything today (as far as I know). If I do go anywhere I'll take it down and then snap a few pics.


----------



## SuchaLady

Me too! Kindheart Did you see the part that says she wants half the money half way through the appointment? 




Kindheart said:


> SuchaLady that list had me Lmao!


----------



## Vashti

Time for some more castor oil


----------



## Arian

Took good care of my hair today and will continue to do so until I get to the ATL for my corrective cut.  Setbacks are not fun at all.  Detangling on damp hair worked out better than ever.  A lot less hair loss than detangling on wet hair.

Looks like I won't be straightening my hair until *next* September.


----------



## lamaria211

My hair came out a lil hard I think I used to much aphogee but ill baby it with moisture and do a full moisturizing DC nxt wknd. I think I may have to give up the aphogee to my relaxed sis and just use my GPB as my protein DC


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I'm looking forward to my future hair toy addiction, when I hit BSL.  Till then, I'm just lettin my hair blow in the wind!


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing

Loving my mini braids that i finished doing yesterday. I don't like doing them because its so time consuming, but the results are awesome.  Some how I'm going to have carve out time to keep doing them because they are so low maintenance.


----------



## Kindheart

I hate when  sellers on ebay overprice their  products and put"free shipping" in the listing ,as if you actually save money . Example roux porosity poo+con 14$ Free shipping while actual price is 4 per bottle!

Anyway ,my hair is very moisturized i kept it under a fake bun most of the day . For once Donna Marie buttercream actually worked.i can confirm is a great body cream.


----------



## shasha8685

Vivica Fox shouldn't model her own wigs....they all seem to look matronly on her.


----------



## NicoleSelah

In the coming weeks I will relax my hair after 2 years and 6 months post relaxer. I just don't have the patience to do my natural hair and I could never get and keep the style I wanted.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Camille429 said:


> OMG this is tooooo funny! This lady did my weaves! Yes she is hood.  but my sew ins always looked great.



Camille429 I knew it!!! I could tell she was hood by her rules
It's a shame that she is talented with a stank tude


----------



## InBloom

I'm like a child in a toy store when I pick up something new for my hair.

I rush home and make use of whatever I've just bought....all excited-like.

Today, I bought a Turbie Twist.  I'm using it to cover my self-heating cap as I deep condition on dry hair.  I couldn't wait to use it until after washing...pitiful.  

Just gonna sit here for about 30 minutes with this goofy-satisfied look on my face.  


So there.


----------



## JJamiah

InBloom said:


> I'm like a child in a toy store when I pick up something new for my hair.
> 
> I rush home and make use of whatever I've just bought....all excited-like.
> 
> Today, I bought a Turbie Twist. I'm using it to cover my self-heating cap as I deep condition on dry hair. I couldn't wait to use it until after washing...pitiful.
> 
> Just gonna sit here for about 30 minutes with this goofy-satisfied look on my face.
> 
> 
> So there.


 
  this made me laugh, I love my tubie twist! dries quickly too


----------



## PinkSunshine77

JJamiah said:
			
		

> this made me laugh, I love my tubie twist! dries quickly too



Ooh ooh me too! I got mine for Christmas. The plastic cap is a bit stretched out now though.


----------



## Rocky91

overnight DC'ing is not the business for me.
i'm annoyed in my sleep and my hair doesn't even seem to like it.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Argan oil,Condish & JBCO DC= soft as what!


----------



## QueenAmaka

Wish someone could come rollerset my hair. Really not feelin it tonight


----------



## leiah

Felt my hair tickling my elbows today at the beach while it was wet!  And I have to be careful shaving my legs now.  Loving it


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

That list was too funny, but believe me she may be hood but her trifling clients are the reason she came up with that mess. LMBO


----------



## Kindheart

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> Camille429 I knew it!!! I could tell she was hood by her rules
> It's a shame that she is talented with a stank tude



She must deal with alot of hood women too if she had to come up with these rules ,probably alot of people tried to cut the price at  the end of the service or try to get a new sew in for free by saying they didnt like the style .


----------



## jazzerz

I can't decide which flat iron to get. I hope it doesn't come down to deciding in the store.


----------



## Angelinhell

Two things I concluded that are not for me: no lye relaxers and sulfate free shampoos


----------



## kandake

I guess I'll shampoo and dc today.  If I don't I'll regret it tomorrow when my scalp is itching like crazy.


----------



## JJamiah

I am henna'ing today.

I am so sad about Tameka Raymonds SOn... I have an 11 year old of my own and can't imagine my life with out him. My prayers go out that family and have since the beginning of this Tragedy. I really just can't stop crying......


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Kindheart said:


> She must deal with alot of hood women too if she had to come up with these rules ,probably alot of people tried to cut the price at  the end of the service or try to get a new sew in for free by saying they didnt like the style .



That's what I was thinking too...she's hood and so are her clients. I figured each of those rules came from a situation. But the mere fact that she went so hard on them...WOW!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I need to write this for the record so I can get called out if needed. I can't afford my hair anymore. Some people have hobbies and my hobby has become my hair. I notice my hair loves higher end products and such. However after today's sermon on finances I really need to take a seat on stuff. I don't make alot but I surely have bought a many things for my hair. My care package I will be sending out in Aug for a friend here I would really kick myself because those things add up. I'm glad they will be getting used to some degree. I'm glad I was able to take advantage of the sales on getting liter size bottles. I will be on a very no buy for a long time. I will restock the needed items but will have to really reconsider buying things like oils,weaves,other items that aren't bare essentials. Man I need a fairy hair mother.

Oan I'm glad one of my fav youtubers is now back as a relaxed head. She had some of the prettiest relaxed MBL hair then she went natural. But she always gave such good info about hair and her walk. I'm going to make my hair the best it can be.


----------



## likeacharm

Last night I set my hair on curlformers and let it airdry. I don't know why I decided to try them for the first time so late at night, but I'm glad I did because I was able to flat iron my hair after an airdry successfully for the first time ever. It was worth it staying up till 1am ( 7.5 months of new growth) learning how to put those suckers in!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

Need to find some keratin protein.....


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Angelinhell said:
			
		

> Two things I concluded that are not for me: no lye relaxers and sulfate free shampoos



Same here ,oh and Cones. I'll continue using them


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Hair is feeling hard  no more braidouts with Lavish Curls Moisturizer. I washed yesterday and I swear I'm about to DC and wash again. I hate when my hair doesn't feel right.


----------



## halee_J

Hope my hair likes this tea rinse. I'm so over using so many commercial products...


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

[USER=57043 said:
			
		

> LongCurlyLocks[/USER];16454449]Need to find some keratin protein.....



Here ya go! 

http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/catalog/item/4040320/9044607.htm


----------



## Americka

I am pre-pooing with the last of my HQS sample and some Silk Fusion reconstructor. Meanwhile, my black/coco mango oolong tea mix is cooling and I will cover that with HQs Coco Mango DC.


----------



## lamaria211

Im soo happy I used up a DC now I get to try something new!!!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

DC'ing w Lavendar JBCO,Grapeseed Oil, Hollywood Argan Oil & Suave Condish. I am so glad I used up that Lavendar JBCO. It was supposed to smell better than regular JBCO and it did not. I'd venture to say it was more unpleasant. I'm never buying that again and I have my 2 bottles of regular JBCO waiting for me on the shelf. Oh yes oh and Autocorrect is really annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## JJamiah

Okay so I am trying another braid out! wish me luck


----------



## Philippians413

I forgot how much I like SM's Purification Masque as a pre-poo. Got that on now under a plastic cap. I used the last of my jar, but I'm not sure if I'll re-purchase it.


----------



## candy626

Looking at pictures of my hair from earlier this year/last year has made me realize that my hair has not really gained that much length since Feb/March. In fact it looks broken off in some areas. 

I am really thinking about cutting my hair into a ushape around bsb/bsl, and then going on a no-heat challenge for awhile. 

I reached bsb last November and by now my hair should have grown 4 inches from that time and it definitely has not. Thinking about blunt cutting and starting again from there erplexed


----------



## lamaria211

I killing me not checking my length my last lc was in early june I wont do another one til late aug or even sept.


----------



## JJamiah

My  hair is boinging LOL


----------



## BrandNew

I can't tell anyone IRL this but... I think I regret locking my hair already and it's only been about 2/3 months. I hate this awkward stage, my hair never looks 'done' and in between retwistings there's not much I can do. I'm over it already.


----------



## Rainydays

My 4yo granddaughter's hair is just so darn pretty!  I can't wait to do the BC on January 1st.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

My puff is growing


----------



## Ms. Tiki

BrandNew said:


> I can't tell anyone IRL this but... I think I regret locking my hair already and it's only been about 2/3 months. I hate this awkward stage, my hair never looks 'done' and in between retwistings there's not much I can do. I'm over it already.



If that's the case then start picking them out. It will take forever but you get to keep most of your length


----------



## melissa-bee

I like blue ecostyler gel


----------



## AyannaDivine

That Suave clarifier left my strands completely stripped.


----------



## MsDee14

I love my curls, but I don't hate my relaxed ends..YET. 

The transition continues.


----------



## Nix08

I haven't wet my head in 3 days*shock*


----------



## shortt29

JJamiah...Pics???


----------



## shortt29

MsDee14 said:


> I love my curls, but I don't hate my relaxed ends..YET.
> 
> The transition continues.



I hate my ends...but refuse to cut! lol I'm not ready to let go yet...not far enough into this transition.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I think i need to dust my ends. Got a few funny acting curls :-\ Glad i finally got a good DC in yesterday after months of not deep conditioning.

I might double up for a month... idk

Shea Moisture Deep Treatment is THAT! Lol it really helped my hair yesterday!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

shortt29 said:


> @JJamiah...Pics???


 
I haven't broken the braids down yet I am capping over it today. I am excited and still nervous about how it is going to look. I figure closer to the end of the week, in case i have to wash and retry. shortt29


----------



## SuchaLady

Watching Good Hair for the first time. WTH was Chris Rock thinking?


----------



## claud-uk

I've seen this thread but never read it before just now... what a great idea!  Started at page 200 today, will read from page 1 when I have time 

Have a party Friday.  Not sure whether to straighten or not.  Don't want to spoil my surprise come Sept 30th progress check, so probably won't.

Getting into a nice rhythm with my regi, had a lot of help from ladies with regards protein so got that part down - regular protein tx Sunday and a protein co-wash followed by a reconstructor midweek.  

Sticking to my 2x weekly oil pre-poos but going much lighter from now after blocking the bath drain!  

Just discovered the benefit of adding Castor Oil to my DC, wow!  

Now need to figure out my post-protein and post-poo moisture tx.  Thinking about trying Chicoro's Moisture Drenched pre-poo or The Caramel Treatment.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am not using up my stash. I clearly didn't know what I was doing when I started. They are nice products but only use 3 lines now and they are all online. With the exception of myc I bought most of that stuff at Sallys, cvs, target or walgreens. 

I don't want to mess up my groove. I have a regimen. I have my staples. My hair behaves. I would use things twice and then move on. Being consistent is key. 

I am afraid that introducing something now would cause problems. So, I will carry on.

Eta: I am building a new stash.


----------



## kandiekj100

Starting to think I might just make BSL by the end of the year. And now that it is in the horizon, I'm thinking MBL would be even better. And I always said BSL was really enough for me. I guess time will tell.


----------



## MsDee14

I wish I could get an inch a month.


----------



## gabulldawg

My roots are extra thick!!! I don't know if I can hold out another month for a touch-up.  We will see....


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Just saw the most Ratchet ponytail ever...  My girl had Red hair, but a Brown phony pony...and then had the Nerve to have all 1.5" of her red pony sticking out of the brown phony pony...  

SMH....LHCF has turned me into such a hair snob...


----------



## Philippians413

I'ma need aveyou to have their flash sale ASAP. I'm almost out of curl junkie, but I'm trying to wait for the sale. I might give in if they release another 20% off coupon though.


----------



## shasha8685

Can someone tell me why Miss Jessie's products are so durn expensive? $32 for 8 oz of product!?!


There better be unicorn tears and leprechaun gold in it for it to cost that much.....


----------



## .:Eden:.

lol @ when you have a bangin hair day and your turning heads everywhere you go


----------



## halee_J

Liked the tea rinse, it defined my curl pattern. But tea and/or avj rinse isn't enough to lay my cuticles down. I can tell, my hair isn't quite as smooth as it is with Roux PC, boy do I have some porous hair. Going to tea rinse under the DC again next wash, and I will add a final acv rinse. I'll also try steeping the tea longer.


----------



## SmilingElephant

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> Just saw the most Ratchet ponytail ever...  My girl had Red hair, but a Brown phony pony...and then had the Nerve to have all 1.5" of her red pony sticking out of the brown phony pony...
> 
> SMH....LHCF has turned me into such a hair snob...



I saw a lady yesterday with dark brown hair, but a super shiny jet black phony bun stuck on the side of her head like somebody done pinned the tail on the donkey!

I felt like Kevin Hart: "Somebody come and lookadiss!"

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I'm moving this weekend. I have packed up my precious hair products. And I wish these movers would lose/damage my hair stash!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelinhell

Note to self: Never try a new product at 9 weeks post


----------



## Ogoma

I love CJ Smoothing Conditioner as a rinse-out and co-wash so much I am hoarding it until God knows when. I will only use it when I run out of all other conditioners.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I said I'd never do a wig but http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pejH_G6-01I&list=PL4340177BB7947AE3&index=32&feature=plpp_video I'm loving this wig but $299  I don't know. I've paid $199 in the past for a realistic(non-glue) lace front and I was so pleased. This Diva wig is too cute though. Might as well keep my hair moisturized under and wear this once or twice a week.


----------



## Kindheart

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I am not using up my stash. I clearly didn't know what I was doing when I started. They are nice products but only use 3 lines now and they are all online. With the exception of myc I bought most of that stuff at Sallys, cvs, target or walgreens.
> 
> I don't want to mess up my groove. I have a regimen. I have my staples. My hair behaves. I would use things twice and then move on. Being consistent is key.
> 
> I am afraid that introducing something now would cause problems. So, I will carry on.
> 
> Eta: I am building a new stash.



I feel you.Try to sell some stuff on ebay or swap forum. If some of the stuff is really cheap and you know you won't use it just throw it away. A waste but think of it as the price a coffee or a sandwich .
my oil sheens had to go ,they don't do anything for my hair.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Kindheart said:
			
		

> I feel you.Try to sell some stuff on ebay or swap forum. If some of the stuff is really cheap and you know you won't use it just throw it away. A waste but think of it as the price a coffee or a sandwich .
> my oil sheens had to go ,they don't do anything for my hair.



Most of it is new. I might donate it to a womens shelter. I was buying in threes. One for me, one for dd and one extra. 

Some of it I will toss. I almost know what I am doing now. I think if I had used quality/natural products from the start, I would have less junk in the first place. It is like buying cheap lotion. You are ashy an hour later. lol


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm getting my hair braided for vacation at the end of this week and I'm dreading it.  Luckily my braider is someone who did my hair a lot when I was young so I know she won't chop off 4 inches of my hair like the person who braided my hair last year.  But I'm still nervous.  I need to order Hairfinity for the trip.


----------



## gabulldawg

Looks like I got decent growth with my wig method. I don't think I can hold out another month for a relaxer, but we Will see. Think I'll just get another wig.


----------



## Kindheart

gabulldawg said:
			
		

> Looks like I got decent growth with my wig method. I don't think I can hold out another month for a relaxer, but we Will see. Think I'll just get another wig.



Your hair is growing beautifully , i  must admit i Loved that pixie cut on you though.

My hair trigger is coming tomorrow!!! YAAASSS! lol


----------



## jbwphoto1

Fire drill at work.  Time to pick out my next wig/weave from the group.


----------



## faithVA

It's raining out so no cutting the grass tonight. So should I cowash tonight? Or just wait until tomorrow?


----------



## Evolving78

i'm tired. i guess i will wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/catalog/item/4040320/9044607.htm



Thanks a lot! Just ordered. Now my new Random hair thought is I can't wait till my keratin protein gets here!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

SmilingElephant said:


> I saw a lady yesterday with dark brown hair, but a super shiny jet black phony bun stuck on the side of her head like somebody done pinned the tail on the donkey!
> 
> *I felt like Kevin Hart: "Somebody come and lookadiss!"*
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



 Yes!!  I could barely let her walk across the street before I whipped my head around to point it out to my DH...  He just 

Like Gurl...you kno those colors, and textures ain't blendin!  Really?!


----------



## lamaria211

I was going to CW today but it was the dh only day off so ill do it in the morning


----------



## UrbainChic

I broke down and bought a new hairdryer today... Lets see if i can refrain from actively frying my hair on the regular.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## pinkness27

I'm mad my blow out didn't last a week. So mad I've been kind of quiet lately bc all I'm thinking bout is this hair. My hair is puffy, I have no edges, I can't do a decent pony tail or bun w/o doing that stupid sideway part. Is this how it's going to be till my next perm couple months from now? I wish LHCF's were my neighbors and I could knock ur door for a flat iron job or something.


----------



## lamaria211

Whats best for shedding, a conditioner without garlic that states on the label that it helps stop shedding. Or a condish that does not state "helps stop shedding" but has garlic in it????


----------



## shortt29

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Whats best for shedding, a conditioner without garlic that states on the label that it helps stop shedding. Or a condish that does not state "helps stop shedding" but has garlic in it????



I tried a black tea rinse for the first time last weekend and it stopped my shedding instantly! I shed like a monster and I hardly had any hair fall at all after that rinse.


----------



## lamaria211

shortt29 said:
			
		

> I tried a black tea rinse for the first time last weekend and it stopped my shedding instantly! I shed like a monster and I hardly had any hair fall at all after that rinse.



Whats the name if the black tea that you used? TIA


----------



## shortt29

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Whats the name if the black tea that you used? TIA



I bought some black tea in the regular tea bags from my local Indian grocer. The brand is Tapal Danedar but I'm sure you can use a black tea like Lipton to brew as well


----------



## fatimablush

i styled my hair(my phony pony) in a high bun today. not exactly at the top, but a little further back. i want to add some bangs tomorrow.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I want a new Ficcare hair clip. Idk which color to get. 

Wish they'd have a BOGO sale on those things already!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Altruist

I'm so fed up with my hair right now, I literally just ripped a large tangle from my head. This summer class is really working my nerves, it has made my summer style puffs, puffs and more puffs. I need to PS before I end up bald but I just don't feel like it.


----------



## NJoy

Still on vacation with no hair products, GA's or supplements.  Rocking a straight, HL wig tho so, I'm a'ight.  My hair?  Well, we shall see.


----------



## Lilmama1011

NJoy said:
			
		

> Still on vacation with no hair products, GA's or supplements.  Rocking a straight, HL wig tho so, I'm a'ight.  My hair?  Well, we shall see.



No hair product?! Are you crazy?! If I couldn't get to the bss or a store that sells hair products I would be applying water and body lotion lol...(but I'm serious...)


----------



## Arian

No poo/cowashing is definitely for me. 

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Okay

Im actually considering going natural! But I have soo many questions..


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay said:
			
		

> Im actually considering going natural! But I have soo many questions..



Cool! I remember those days of uncertainty

What do u have questions about?

Okay

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Kindheart

I got my hair trigger ,hate the smell but i have a good feeling about this product,my scalp is tingling and my hair is very soft.
Eta:the spices smell faded away after 30 mins. Thumbs up


----------



## michaela

Was having strong thoughts about going jet black with henna/indigo but after incorporating more ayurvedic powders as rinses my hair has darken up alot


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I actually achieved 3 day hair with the Buff!!  It's like a Biblical Miracle!!  Awwww soookey sooookey nah!!


----------



## Okay

SmilingElephant

Do I still need protein? Any tips on transitioning? Whats your regimen?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay said:
			
		

> SmilingElephant
> 
> Do I still need protein? Any tips on transitioning? Whats your regimen?



I pm'd you 

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My hair is like a happy cloud with a curl here and there... I like it


----------



## MsDee14

I have an interview next week and I'm wondering if I should rock a bun instead of my normal twists. 
hmm...


----------



## Hairsnob

I've been wearing a loose bun and barely wearing my hair out lately. Last week I wore my hair out and my girlfriend actually thought I had tracks in. I was sooooo happy!!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

DC'ing w Peppermint Oil, JBCO, Hydralicious Condish, a couple drops of Rosemary Oil and some Grapeseed Oil. Its cool here today, so I sat under a warm dryer for about 5 minutes. All this after a *cringe* Cowash. I despise cowashing but darn it, I ran out of Shampoo and I couldn't leave that Sulfur oil in my Hair.


----------



## growbaby

Just give myself a very necessary trim. Hope this doesn't effect me reaching my year end goal.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Thinking about flat ironing my hair but most likely won't do it


----------



## SmilingElephant

Y'all....i don't know what to get for my hair.

I've been just doing the TN and the EcoStyler gel for the longest but i want something fun to add into my regimen every now and then...

I REALLY like the Miss Jessie's curl creams. BUT....I've been wanting to try Silk Dreams for the longest.

Maybe I'll get one of the curling creams and order the Vanilla Silk conditioner from SD? I just want something fun

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Philippians413

So cute...and I want her bun!


----------



## Victoria44

I feel like straightening my hair but I'm trying to wait til 3 yrs post relaxer. So excited


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Victoria44 said:


> I feel like straightening my hair but I'm trying to wait til 3 yrs post relaxer. So excited



Victoria44
Great goal! I'm 16 months without heat & trying to go at least until May 2014, which will be 3 years for me, too. You can do it!


----------



## yynot

Philippians413 said:
			
		

> So cute...and I want her bun!



Omg!!  Too ka-yoot!  She's my hair idol!! Werk it lil mama!!


----------



## lamaria211

Philippians413 said:
			
		

> So cute...and I want her bun!



She is soo pretty


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I just fell in love with Fusionofculture's hair on YT. She makes a girl want to go natural. Seriously.


----------



## caliscurls

Was making my green smoothie today when the clouds opened up and it dawned on me the one thing I've somehow dropped out my weekly routine is pre-pooing overnight with wheat germ oil..adding it back to see if there's a big difference. My hair seems to be going through a thickening instead of length phase...


----------



## michaela

just made a coconut peppermint mist/moisturizer and I think this is what I just needed.Saving the creamy moisturizers for the fall/winter


----------



## Atdow71

I hope it doesn't take me years to figure out my loose natural hair.


----------



## NJoy

I'm back from vacation! What an amazing time I had...and without my hair products. D'oh! I've been wigging it. Now, back to my grind.

I'll have to catch you when I visit again without my family in a few weeks JJamiah. Atlantic City had me on lockdown.


----------



## lamaria211

michaela said:
			
		

> just made a coconut peppermint mist/moisturizer and I think this is what I just needed.Saving the creamy moisturizers for the fall/winter



Oooh sounds nice whats in it??


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Put on my length shirt and my longest layers are 1 inch away from BSL!!  My hair was feeling kinda "off" for a while.  But I made a change in my regimen and now it's baaaack!  Not just length but it's condition overall.  Even my mom's noticed.  I'm getting my hair braided for vacation tomorrow and assuming what happened last year does not repeat itself I'm hoping to get 1 inch out of the near month my hair will be in braids.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I need to stop buying stuff because I just bought Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl Enhancing Smoothie and did a chunky twist out and I am seriously in love for the 2nd time this week. GAH!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I said I'd never cowash again, but after watching FusionofCultures on Youtube do her wet twistout, I went out and bought the Tresemme Naturals Condish and did a cowash w Suave Coconut Condish and ended with that condish. Oh I loved the way my Hair felt afterward.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Watery leave ins are not the business for me period. I need thick and creamy. My hair told me that.


----------



## Hairness

I'm having some breakage, not a lot but more than I'm comfortable with. So I'll have to do protein conditioning treatment AND a moisturizing conditioning treatment!  Sigh...it's going be a loooonng wash day this weekend.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

PinkSunshine77 I'm mad you didn't give cowashing a chance until now. You missed out on a good thing. LOL I'm texlax and I still cowash. My hair luvs. Oh girl we understand the convos with your hair. At least yours isn't cursing you and throwing a fit like mine is right now b/c I haven't cowashed or combed in over a week. Plus, I've been running. This chick is pissed!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Ms. Tiki said:


> PinkSunshine77 I'm mad you didn't give cowashing a chance until now. You missed out on a good thing. LOL I'm texlax and I still cowash. My hair luvs. Oh girl we understand the convos with your hair. At least yours isn't cursing you and throwing a fit like mine is right now b/c I haven't cowashed or combed in over a week. Plus, I've been running. This chick is pissed!


 haha! I did it before but it always left my Hair feeling crunchy like a bag o' Potato Chips. I think it was the Tresemme Naturals that made all the difference. I most likely will now be incorporating atleast 1 cowash weekly. I just hate having sweaty hair. If I have to wash it 4x a week, then so be it.


----------



## Ogoma

Beginning next month, I am going to start co-washing every other day. I want to get into different styles and they are harder to do on wet hair in the morning. I will co-wash when I work out .


----------



## Ogoma

Everyone was starring at me and I am looking back them all "what the hell?" All the while, I had pulled my ear phones out of my laptop and they were all listening to hair tutorial videos with me . I thought the sound was coming from the ear phones in my ear, but it was coming from the laptop directly. I should apologize, but I'll pretend .


----------



## Ogoma

Are these women twins? sisters? same person? or am I going insane?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O5xdb7x7n0&feature=g-u-u

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYGTq5a0cD0&feature=g-u-u


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Are these women twins? sisters? same person? or am I going insane?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O5xdb7x7n0&feature=g-u-u
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYGTq5a0cD0&feature=g-u-u



Def not the same person...maybe related but I doubt it. What's in UR cup????


----------



## Ogoma

APrayer4Hair said:


> Def not the same person...maybe related but I doubt it. What's in UR cup????



Not sure . I have been looking back and forth and feeling utterly confused. I think I need to go home and sleep.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Ogoma I don't know how you got confused on that one but they are not the same person. Put the cup down.


----------



## Kindheart

I keep adding oils to all my conditioners .JF Miracle mask is so much better with a spoon of castor oil and one of olive oil .

Whipped clouds is great on the ends .they have been dry lately and this done the trick ,the smell and consistency are not the greatest ..


----------



## KimPossibli

I can finallly get my hair into a pony puff


----------



## Ms. Tiki

PinkSunshine77 said:


> haha! I did it before but it always left my Hair feeling crunchy like a bag o' Potato Chips. I think it was the Tresemme Naturals that made all the difference. I most likely will now be incorporating atleast 1 cowash weekly. I just hate having sweaty hair. If I have to wash it 4x a week, then so be it.



I do to but I took my braids out and have been avoiding the detangling process. I like to cowash with every run but umm...I haven't felt like the fight with my hair  I have to do it today b/c I have a race tomorrow and I can't go out looking crazy.


----------



## Nix08

Good luck on the race Ms. Tiki


----------



## melissa-bee

Still got some random breakage at the back of my head. It's like 3 inches short. I don't understand why.


----------



## Lissa0821

I want another flat iron but I really don't need one.  I am going to the Bonner Hair show with my niece next weekend so temptation will be high!!!!!!


----------



## lamaria211

Lissa0821 said:
			
		

> I want another flat iron but I really don't need one.  I am going to the Bonner Hair show with my niece next weekend so temptation will be high!!!!!!



Wheres the show going to be??


----------



## Lissa0821

lamaria211 said:


> Wheres the show going to be??


 
Its the 3rd, 4th and 5th at the Convention Center in downtown Atlanta. I am not sure about the cost of the tickets, since I paid $20 through my niece's cosmetology school. 

Here is the link: http://www.bronnerbros.com/shows/show201208/index.php


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Thanks Nix08 I'm excited


----------



## NJoy

Cowashing and putting this hair in twists for awhile.  I'm njoying my newest wig, "London Girl".  You can't tell me a thang!  Pinned up, worn long, I'm rocking it. *snaps*


----------



## msbettyboop

My scalp dermaroller arrived. Can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## Arian

TJ's Nourish Spa is a good leave in when mixed with Hairveda's Shakaiki oil. Plus, I figured out that I can't use leave ins that contain glycerin, shea butter, coconut oil or protein (high on the list).

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Progress, but no where Near where I want to be.  This texturizer has me on  with my hair!


----------



## Meritamen

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Progress, but no where Near where I want to be.  This texturizer has me on  with my hair!


Your hair looks nice. What texturizer did you use?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Meritamen said:


> Your hair looks nice. What texturizer did you use?



Thanks!   I used Linange: http://www.amazon.com/Linange-Shea-...e=UTF8&qid=1343510047&sr=1-2&keywords=linange

I mixed it with a tablespoon of AM 3 min miracle, and I'm loving the results.  No breakage, or damage.  The texturizer is very gentle, and didn't cause any burns or irritation.  It's good stuff!


----------



## melissa-bee

"Snatch tail" sounds so funny to me. Especially when it's used in a sentence and the person is serious. It's funny but very unfortunate :crazy:


----------



## melissa-bee

A snatchtail 






eta: This pic is all over the internet and people are making fun of it. But I think she took pictures of it because she is starting a hair journey. I would love to follow her progress. Any progress from that is fantastic progress.


----------



## hair4romheaven

melissa-bee said:
			
		

> A snatchtail
> 
> eta: This pic is all over the internet and people are making fun of it. But I think she took pictures of it because she is starting a hair journey. I would love to follow her progress. Any progress from that is fantastic progress.



I call it a lonely tail.


----------



## Philippians413

Oh so that's what it's called lol. I LOVE Gabby, but she has/had a snatchtail too.


----------



## melissa-bee

LOL, we need a nice picture like how you might watch some classic Disney after watching a horror film or something disturbing.


----------



## Philippians413

^^^ That child is GORGEOUS with a beautiful head of hair.


----------



## lamaria211

Up late watching HairCrush videos on youtube. I loooove her hurr


----------



## PinkSunshine77

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Up late watching HairCrush videos on youtube. I loooove her hurr



She inspired me to go natural. She is actually my hair crush. Her hair is identical to my own.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Poor gabby hair. What happened


----------



## AyannaDivine

Just ordered a lace wig from Platinum Wigs. Lawd please let this unit be the bomb.com


----------



## InBloom

Hair growth/progress is all RELATIVE.

If you knew what kind of condition my hair was in before I found LHCF, vs. how it looks now....you might not be so quick to disregard my insights just because my hair is ONLY shoulder length.


----------



## lamaria211

PinkSunshine77 said:
			
		

> She inspired me to go natural. She is actually my hair crush. Her hair is identical to my own.



Her hair is so beautiful and she has a nice personality. I may be going to her channel daily for inspiration


----------



## Ogoma

Wash day! I am trying to build enthusiasm for detangling.


----------



## MsLauren

I wore my natural hair out for my vacation but today I go home & I'm going back to wiggin it!


----------



## faithVA

Let me get up and start my wash day. Once I get started it won't be so bad. I don't feel like doing anything today. But maybe the water will make me feel better.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Pretty good Mixtress day today!  I made a shampoo for my DH, and finally got my cleansing conditioner right!  It needs So much more tweaking though...we'll see what happens for the next batch.


----------



## Ogoma

I am really liking this Komaza Care Coconut Curl Pudding (name?) for slicking back my hair. I love the shine it gives. I have yet to use it for a wash and go, but if it is a win, I'll pick up one or two during BF sales.


----------



## sillygirl82

My hair loves Hairveda products.  I gave Oyin Handmade a good run because they have fast shipping, but the products just weren't doing anything for my hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

Trying this ORS HAIRepair. I love it already! I also tried Shea Moisture shampoo. It didnt make my hair as easy to comb through as my beloved CON Argan Oil but I lost waaaay less hair! I'll try it again. A sulfate free shampoo can't do anything bad to your hair right?


----------



## LivingInPeace

The last time I trimmed my hair was the first week in March. I wonder if I should trim it in August even though I haven't seen any split ends?


----------



## growbaby

my hair has been experiencing breakage lately(the past 3ish weeks).. i trimmed and did a super hard protein (egg & hair mayo) yesterday morning, no breakage since. thank you baby jesus. i think i need to start doing that hard protein more than once a month. Starting to see that my tresses like protein more often than moisture. hmmm


----------



## blkbuttahflyy

Left the texturizer in my hair 2 minutes too long. No regrets.


----------



## NJoy

Ugh.  I know better than putting my braids together for an overnight DC.  Tangle City.  What's up with me and tangling these days.


----------



## Nameless

Why is my relaxed hair slightly brown? My natural hair is black (at least it appears to look really black). My new growth is black. 

I miss my hair being black. Could it be the type of relaxer I'm using? Any ideas?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

blkbuttahflyy said:


> Left the texturizer in my hair 2 minutes too long. No regrets.



I like to mix with a bit of AM 3 Min Miracle, for just in case...  Which texturizer did you use?


----------



## pinkness27

Tresseme Split Remedy makes my hair kind of hard when it dries.


----------



## NappyNelle

C'mon hair, grow grow grow! 

Gabrielle.A The hair lightening comes from the relaxing process breaking bonds in the hair. It's common effect from all relaxers.


----------



## HanaKuroi

pinkness27 said:
			
		

> Tresseme Split Remedy makes my hair kind of hard when it dries.



I thought I read that this split remedies were glues. And they weren't permanent. If it is true that they are glues maybe that is why your hair feels hard.


----------



## Kindheart

AB200 said:
			
		

> The last time I trimmed my hair was the first week in March. I wonder if I should trim it in August even though I haven't seen any split ends?



AB200 don't trim again ,you don't need to unless you want to even out your hair cut ,in that case "dust " your ends slightly.i trim only when i have split ends or damaged "crunchy " ends.


----------



## Nameless

NappyNelle said:


> Gabrielle.A The hair lightening comes from the relaxing process breaking bonds in the hair. It's common effect from all relaxers.



Hmmm.... There are people I know with relaxed hair that looks black.... unless they dye it. Maybe I should dye my hair? But then again, I can't be bothered.
Maybe I'll just leave it. It's not too bad, just a slight brown.


----------



## hair4romheaven

My hair was better texlaxed then natural. Hmnmm


----------



## winona

Well I braided my hair up for crochet braids but am feeling to dang lazy. :shrugs: ohwell I guess i will be wigging it.


----------



## KimPossibli

well this updo thing is a fail...


----------



## JJamiah

As I am - Moisture Milk and Double Butter  
Ojon - 


I am so in love!


----------



## Kindheart

JJamiah said:
			
		

> As I am - Moisture Milk and Double Butter
> Ojon -
> 
> I am so in love!


Hey JJ 
So you like them ! Yay ,i think i m gonna give the milk and conditioner a try  ,the
Butter might be a bit heavy for me ,is it very rich?
How long you left the ojon on for?


----------



## Carmelella

You know it's a problem when after every time u comb your hair u have to go through the shed hairs to make sure that the roots r attached and that u have no breakage :/. I needa hide my hair soon before I go crazy, lol


----------



## JJamiah

Kindheart said:


> Hey JJ
> So you like them ! Yay ,i think i m gonna give the milk and conditioner a try  ,the
> Butter might be a bit heavy for me ,is it very rich?
> How long you left the ojon on for?


 
Kindheart I do like them  

Makes my hair so soft. Good thing about the butter is you can put as little or as much as you like. I use a finger swabbed amount and grease my hands together per section. and it is very moisturized.

I left the Ojon on over night. My comb just glided through my hair. I am impressed by the lack of hair that came out of my head.  usually I get a ball, this time I got countable strands  Nice!

I love the milk for during the week, I use the Double butter for after my initial wash for that extra moisturizing that is needed.


----------



## napbella

I really need to find a substitute for QB burdock root butter. My relaxed hair loves it but i need it to be readily accessible to me.


----------



## itismehmmkay

so didn't like the rollerset.  The mold down wet set really does work for me.  Think I'll redo tonight and instead of rolling it overnight, I'll just lay my hair down for the morning


----------



## Kindheart

Donna marie s leave in is good in terms of giving moisture(my hair is very soft) but doesn't detangle as well as it claims . I really want to love this line as i love the scent and ingredients but it just doesn't do all that much for my hair ,i like the hair Whip and the Buttercream is a great body lotion .

Oyin berry juice makes my hair "gummy " and tangled ..*cry*


----------



## NJoy

Ugh. I'm in the middle of a major detangling session.  I knew better than put my twists together for an overnight DC.  My twists are tangled beyond belief.  I'm trying to be patient and take my time with it but, patience is not my strong point.  Seriously, I think I'm making it worse.

Ah well.  It's times like this that really make me regret transitioning.  I never had tangling issues relaxed.  Ah well.


----------



## SUPER SWEET

You ever have a day you just want to cut,shave, or dye your hair  Im feeling that way today!


----------



## tocktick

I've been protective styling for about a year with individual braids (with extensions). I'm now _finally_ tired of having my hair like this. I want my big hair back but I can't until mid-September. Gah.


----------



## hairqueen7

My hair grows 1/2 " in 3 weeks , I just can't wait until my hair is in double digits then I can relax with the.length checking. Currently at 8"


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I tried so Sooo hard to love that Jane Carter curl cream...I just Love the smell of it.  But it does not a ghatdamned thing for my hair!   my hair just feels so Gross & product coated...and it would have looked stringy and gross, had I not scrunched in some re:Coil.  My hair feels like I haven't washed it in weeks!  

Jane...meet the garbage bin!


----------



## Cattypus1

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> I tried so Sooo hard to love that Jane Carter curl cream...I just Love the smell of it.  But it does not a ghatdamned thing for my hair!   my hair just feels so Gross & product coated...and it would have looked stringy and gross, had I not scrunched in some re:Coil.  My hair feels like I haven't washed it in weeks!
> 
> Jane...meet the garbage bin!



I had the same experience with Jane Carter. I've tried the leave-in and the curl cream and I don't like either one.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm a straightened natural but my hair is braided right now for vacation and I've gotten some interesting reactions from white people who are used to seeing my hair straight.


----------



## ChevaliYAY

Is there a waist length 2014 challenge? I searched, but couldn't find one. I would start one on my own, but I wouldn't have time to keep track of everyone.  
  I would love to be waist length by May 2014, because my senior prom would be around then. I promised myself that if I made it, I would wear my hair  down and out and free myself from my constant high buns. 
  So, if anyone plans on starting a WL 2014 challenge, let me know. You would be my hero.


----------



## Philippians413

Can't wait for my curl mart order to ship. I need to check on the status of my HQS too.


----------



## Lissa0821

My hair seems to do really well with tourmaline heat tools. Last week, I dyed my hair, did a light blow dry with my tourmaline hair dryer and rollerset with flexirod overnight.  The next morning, I flat iron my roots with my mini Sedu revoultion.  Since that time I have had very little breakage, my hair looks and feels very full.  I brought a tourmaline hooded hair dryer off ebay and plan on starting to rollerset again.


----------



## Aireen

Soooo I cut my hair again. I don't know, I think I'm going through some phase or something but yeah, I was really sick of my hair. It's too short but it'll grow back, I guess.


----------



## divachyk

Aireen said:
			
		

> Soooo I cut my hair again. I don't know, I think I'm going through some phase or something but yeah, I was really sick of my hair. It's too short but it'll grow back, I guess.



Aireen, oh no, how short is it? I am sure it looks good though.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

So, I've finally given in to washing in parts.  As I already knew, it does make life easier.  Detangling is a snap, and I'm able to finger comb much easier.  Curls are popping more, and product is getting smoothed in much more uniformly.  

There...I admitted it!!  Washing in sections is Awesome!!


----------



## choctaw

mixed up some henna and hot fenugreek tea


----------



## growbaby

I just want long hair!! **caresses head, please grow faster my precious.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I need to do a protein treatment...Lawd please let it be 5:00 so I can race home to condition my hair...smdh @ myself.


----------



## shortt29

TheMenAllPause said:
			
		

> I need to do a protein treatment...Lawd please let it be 5:00 so I can race home to condition my hair...smdh @ myself.



See this right here is how I feel at work on wash days! Lol!!! Glad to know I'm not the only one


----------



## Evolving78

please give me the strength to keep this conditioner in for 30 mins, rinse it out and roll my hair.  i don't want to walk around with conditioner in my hair until thursday.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

growbaby

LMBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheMenAllPause

shortt29 said:
			
		

> See this right here is how I feel at work on wash days! Lol!!! Glad to know I'm not the only one



Nope!!! You are not alone...come on 5:00!!! Lol


----------



## Anakinsmomma

After I pick up DS and get some groceries for dinner tonight, time for a much needed dc...


----------



## lovebug10

Carmelella said:
			
		

> You know it's a problem when after every time u comb your hair u have to go through the shed hairs to make sure that the roots r attached and that u have no breakage :/. I needa hide my hair soon before I go crazy, lol



Lol story of my life!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## melissa-bee

I stopped pulling at my nape for a while and I've noticed it has grown. Now I've started pulling at it again. I need to stop.


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> @Aireen, oh no, how short is it? I am sure it looks good though.


Hey divachyk, I missed you! How've you been?! How's your hair?

Uhmmm... I think shorter than APL in the back, it's in choppy layers so I basically consider myself to be SL again lol. I'm glad because I needed a change but I hate the actual cut. erplexed


----------



## Angelicus

I love my hair and I love Silk Dreams!


----------



## divachyk

Aireen said:
			
		

> Hey divachyk, I missed you! How've you been?! How's your hair?
> 
> Uhmmm... I think shorter than APL in the back, it's in choppy layers so I basically consider myself to be SL again lol. I'm glad because I needed a change but I hate the actual cut. erplexed



Hi Aireen, missed you also.  My hair is much better post chop, thx for asking. I have one last whack patch remaining that I would love to choose but will wait. If I chop, I would be about APL. I am slightly beyond APL now (I think). How is your hair now? Did your regular stylist trim/cut it?


----------



## Arian

I used a sample of Green Tea Cleansing Milk from Brendita's Body Works and I have to say wow.  My hair was extremely moisturized.  I think I like it.  A lot of her products sound delicious and samples are only $2.  I'm loving this!  I ordered 6 samples.  

I've been considering a whole line and I think I'm going to mix her products up with conditioners that I get from Trader Joe's since I am switching to a cowash only regimen.  *rubs hands while doing an evil laugh* Time to place another order.


----------



## Meritamen

For some reason I feel bald today. Wish my hair was thicker.


----------



## septemberbaby

Just ordered my Afro puffy twist hair


----------



## Aireen

divachyk said:


> Hi @Aireen, missed you also.  My hair is much better post chop, thx for asking. I have one last whack patch remaining that I would love to choose but will wait. If I chop, I would be about APL. I am slightly beyond APL now (I think). How is your hair now? Did your regular stylist trim/cut it?


2
At least it's only one, right? Not a couple all over your head, divachyk.

My hair's fine, it was fine before too, I was just bored with it. I regret the cut now but it'll grow back. I'm in another country so a scissor happy stylist cut 3-4 inches of my hair off. I can't blame her though, although she cut off more than she said she would. I've lost so much hair this year but I think that's just because I've been having urges to get my hair cut super short, the long hair thing is tiring for me right now. I'm going through a phase, I guess.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

I made an awesome discovery today 
Moisturizing immediately out of the shower+combing moisturizer thru= best wash n go ever!!


----------



## Rocky91

lol so natural hair has taken over essence mag online huh?
i just want ONE picture...just ONE picture of a long straight weave cause i'm gathering inspiration for my back to school weave. and i can't find a good one cause all i see is fros and twistouts!!


----------



## choctaw

went through 10 bags of indigo quickly ... will double order next time


----------



## itismehmmkay

Will retouch this week; hair lookin good!


----------



## candy626

I keep clogging up my shower drain with shed hair erplexed


----------



## daviine

candy626 said:
			
		

> I keep clogging up my shower drain with shed hair erplexed



Me too. It was do disgusting when my husband put the Zip-It down the drain. And I do use a hair catcher. Can't stop washing the hair though right?


----------



## candy626

daviine said:


> Me too. It was do disgusting when my husband put the Zip-It down the drain. And I do use a hair catcher. Can't stop washing the hair though right?



What'a hair catcher? I might need one of those because even after using Drain-o this ish is still clogged!


----------



## daviine

candy626 said:
			
		

> What'a hair catcher? I might need one of those because even after using Drain-o this ish is still clogged!



http://www.google.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSpl9AirLp-1jyjypYyEWGOEjGXMr_vFCBOdPGA2LOTuSu9NycZ

This isn't the one I have though but just to give you an idea. 

You should get a Zip-it, if Drano didn't work.

http://www.whittonplumbing.com/images/zip-it-clean.jpg


----------



## niknakmac

Maybe in September I will get some braids.  They are kind of out of budget for me this month with getting both of the girls ready for school but I can plan to put them in the budget for September. This will ensure that I go 12 weeks before my next TU.  Its only week 2 and I am feeling new growth.  I’m not complaining but if that’s the case I won’t make it to the beginning of October without some help.  Puts braids in the September budget.


----------



## candy626

daviine said:


> http://www.google.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSpl9AirLp-1jyjypYyEWGOEjGXMr_vFCBOdPGA2LOTuSu9NycZ
> 
> This isn't the one I have though but just to give you an idea.
> 
> You should get a Zip-it, if Drano didn't work.
> 
> http://www.whittonplumbing.com/images/zip-it-clean.jpg



Will definitely look into that!


----------



## Kindheart

Loving Hairitage Coconut !!

My hair is healthy like it's never been before .


----------



## NJoy

I just picked up some "Take down" to help with this major tangle.  But, erm...it has Borax listed as an ingredient.  I want to take out the knot, not take off my hair.  Yiiiikes!


----------



## irisak

I got weave checked today by a friend at work. The funny thing is I'm only apl and have worn weaves  for a year now. I mean long 18" weaves. But she actually dug in looking for scalp lol. I just wish it looked long to me. It all looks the same from the front. I think I caught a case of hairnorexia. Damn you [email protected]

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## gabulldawg

I think I'm going to actually get serious about a no-heat regimen. I know that most who grow their hair super long don't use any/much heat. I'm thinking I'm going to limit myself to once a month.


----------



## Philippians413

I got my Hydroquench Systems package today! Yay! Trying to decide whether to use the coconut lime cleanser or the coconut strawberry cleanser. 

Also got my shipping info from curlmart. Can't wait for this one to get here!


----------



## MsDee14

7 months and no direct heat what-so-ever. 5 months to go!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

NJoy said:


> I just picked up some "Take down" to help with this major tangle.  But, erm...it has Borax listed as an ingredient.  I want to take out the knot, not take off my hair.  Yiiiikes!



I swear that tangle hurt my heart, like it was my own hair.  Just take your time, and TLC it, cause you just can't cut it!!


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Why am I never satisfied with my hair length? Wanted BSL hair...passed that and wasnt satisfied...wanted MBL I'm almost there and I'm still not content...smdh @ me.


----------



## NJoy

TheMenAllPause said:


> Why am I never satisfied with my hair length? Wanted BSL hair...passed that and wasnt satisfied...wanted MBL I'm almost there and I'm still not content...smdh @ me.


 
Ahhh, welcome to the club.    All I wanted was mbl.


----------



## Americka

Kindheart said:


> Loving Hairitage Coconut !!
> 
> My hair is healthy like it's never been before .



Isn't it nice and creamy?


----------



## MissMyssie

I bought a CHI last night and it arrived today! I've only flat ironed my hair once since I began my healthy hair journey in November.... I'm so excited to try it out tonight!


----------



## sillygirl82

My Hairveda order came!  I just washed and conditoned.  Now I'm sitting here with my twists in messy bantu knots.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

My Viviscal came today!!! On the exact day I wanted to start taking it...#bigkoolaidsmile


----------



## Kindheart

Debating whether to straighten my hair or wear a lacefront for a wedding ..i m scared my son might pull it off 

My hair is very soft and cloudy today .

Americka YES!! it's really great stuff! ,i was looking for something so deliciously creamy for my hair . Your review made me want to try this line


----------



## allmundjoi

Keep thinking about texturizing or bkt. My hair is getting more difficult to manage. *sigh* I swear I think about this every few months. Working out is great, but my hair is rebelling.


----------



## -PYT

allmundjoi is it hard balancing your medical career and hair too? lol that's a legit concern I have for the future.  I kinda wanna shave it off before med school.    it'd be APL/BSL by my residency ....


----------



## Kindheart

I m Sooooo HAPPY ,My claudie s order is here in front of me ,i tried a couple of things and they re all amazingly good! I love the packaging and the fact the jars and bottles  are filled to the top  The customer service was excellent, too .


----------



## MsDee14

I need to trim my ends, but it will be harder for my twists to stay put. ugh.


----------



## Drtondalia

Gabrielle.A said:
			
		

> Why is my relaxed hair slightly brown? My natural hair is black (at least it appears to look really black). My new growth is black.
> 
> I miss my hair being black. Could it be the type of relaxer I'm using? Any ideas?



It may be due to exposure to the summer sun. My daughters hair turns golden around her edges and her ends during the summer months. I used to think it was from her increased swimming and the contact her hair was getting with the chlorine everyday at camp but this year she hasn't been swimming at all and her hair still changed.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay

Dang it's just 4 mths left in the year....2 inches will still make a difference in my hairstyle though, so that'll work.  I want my sideburns longer, my nape longer and longer edges and bangs.  My sides and crown just need to be fuller.  I'll do a retouch this weekend, and will probably get it cut/trimmed w/ my next retouch.


----------



## NJoy

itismehmmkay said:


> Dang it's just 4 mths left in the year....2 inches will still make a difference in my hairstyle though, so that'll work. I want my sideburns longer, my nape longer and longer edges and bangs. My sides and crown just need to be fuller. I'll do a retouch this weekend, and will probably get it cut/trimmed w/ my next retouch.


 
Girl, we have 5 whole months!  Plenty of time to do some awesome growing.  Happy Hair Growing!!!


----------



## candy626

Drtondalia said:


> It may be due to exposure to the summer sun. My daughters hair turns golden around her edges and her ends during the summer months. I used to think it was from her increased swimming and the contact her hair was getting with the chlorine everyday at camp but this year she hasn't been swimming at all and her hair still changed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



My hair always use to get reddish/light brownish in the summer, as a child. Even when I didn't swim much. In the winter it would always go back to being very dark.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I gotta figure out what's happening to my ends. I'm not retaining like I should be, because I keep having to trim. Need to revisit my regimen.


----------



## faithVA

I wish this stylist would call and confirm our appointment already. I hope he doesn't cancel. I've been waiting for this and I'm ready to get it done and over with. Don't know if I can get an back-up appointment at this late notice.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Once again... I was going to do a twisted updo, but opting for a braid out instead...


----------



## Nix08

Those threads just turn me off


----------



## gabulldawg

I think I'm going to get some bigger magnetic rollers to start back doing rollersets.


----------



## candy626

I tried the 3 inch magnetic rollers and I really liked them. I think I'm going to transition from mesh to magnetic rollers since magnetics seem the best for my ends...


----------



## divachyk

Aireen said:


> 2
> At least it's only one, right? Not a couple all over your head, divachyk.
> 
> My hair's fine, it was fine before too, I was just bored with it. I regret the cut now but it'll grow back. I'm in another country so a scissor happy stylist cut 3-4 inches of my hair off. I can't blame her though, although she cut off more than she said she would. I've lost so much hair this year but I think that's just because I've been having urges to get my hair cut super short, the long hair thing is tiring for me right now. I'm going through a phase, I guess.



Aireen - yes just 1 not all over thank goodness. Sorry about your cut.


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm feeling the textured bun look! Throw on a big pair of hoops and looks fab! May stick with this for a little while...


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I hate my hair now, I hate the day I ever heard of BKT
My natural hair looks like shif now, it's growing but doesn't look or feel the same


----------



## nakialovesshoes

kinchen said:


> I hate my hair now, I hate the day I ever heard of BKT
> My natural hair looks like shif now, it's growing but doesn't look or feel the same



Just curious, but what brand did you use? kinchen


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

nakialovesshoes said:


> Just curious, but what brand did you use? kinchen




Brasil Cacau Keratin Treatment By Cadiveu
This article came out a year after I had it done at the salon and I only had one
My hair won't even lay down for a puff


http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/formaldehyde/hazard_alert.html


Sent from my iPad


----------



## mochalocks

I can't wait to do my hair, but...it's so darn hot to be sitting under a dryer.


----------



## shortt29

Pony tail roller sets are a a gift from heaven during my transition! Would NOT be able to roller set on my own otherwise


----------



## ms.tatiana

Just washed my hair, to throw it back in a ponytail.


----------



## Rocky91

my head is itching soo much right now ugh.


----------



## pookaloo83

Love this!


----------



## pookaloo83

Think I may start blowdrying my hair once a week or every 2 weeks again.


----------



## aribell

Had a Sisterlocks consultation today.  I keep going back and forth about it.  I think they look nice, but I feel like this is me giving up.  What I really want is long, loose, natural hair--a mane.  

I think I need to give this one more year, find a reggie and follow it to a T, and at the end of that year see if the progress is worth continuing.  But I can't give up without actually trying (yes, it's been like 4 years on LHCF...but it was mostly just dallying around).


----------



## allmundjoi

-PYT said:
			
		

> allmundjoi is it hard balancing your medical career and hair too? lol that's a legit concern I have for the future.  I kinda wanna shave it off before med school.    it'd be APL/BSL by my residency ....



-PYT, naw. What makes it hard is my workout schedule. I workout 6 days a week. My hair is giving me the blues. I will say I was relaxed during med school and residency.   With relaxed hair I was Johnny on the spot with last minute dinner/meetings and the like. Now with natural hair and working out, just popping up at a meeting or prof dinner at a minutes notice ain't the business. I usually only attend planned dinners, meetings, etc.


----------



## lamaria211

Im so serious and excited to now only be purchasing from BOB. I wish I had made the commitment sooner.
I just pulled my WGO out of storage I originally stopped using it because of the smell but its a great oil so ill just start adding it to all,my dcs


----------



## JJamiah

17 months seems so far away. Yet I am trying to have my styling options down by then.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

kinchen said:


> Brasil Cacau Keratin Treatment By Cadiveu
> This article came out a year after I had it done at the salon and I only had one
> My hair won't even lay down for a puff
> 
> 
> http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/formaldehyde/hazard_alert.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Thank You!  I was going to try a BTK before I decided that I was just going to texturize instead.  I even bought a kit!  If I had read this article, I could have saved that money....at least I can keep my lungs formaldehyde free!

I am not spending another penny on curl creams!!  World of Curls & AG re:Coil are the only products that work right.  Everything else is just a waste of time, and just makes my hair feel dirty.  No bueno.    what does a PJ do after she's locked down all of her staples??  Buy some Wen 613!!


----------



## NJoy

And the cutting has begun.  It's unavoidable at this point.  Ah well.  I hope it doesn't look too crazy.


----------



## Arian

Realizing that I can't stop using shampoo...maybe once a month..

NJoy, me too! After my steam treatment, another trim.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Rocky91

NJoy said:
			
		

> And the cutting has begun.  It's unavoidable at this point.  Ah well.  I hope it doesn't look too crazy.



Do u have a stylist u trust hun? I would just leave it up to a pro, you've gone through enough stress with your hair at this point.


----------



## choctaw

I added honey and aloe vera juice to my "juice" bottle ... and it works well with the mix of left over conditioners, leave-ins, oils, gels and tap water.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I knew it was going to happen. During my move one box of my beloved hair products was left in our hot garage! My poor man had no idea why I was so mad...on top of that he laid the box on its side instead of upward ...so all of the oils in applicator bottles spilled out...thanks babe...love you...mean it #sarcasm.


----------



## melissa-bee

One of our members is a hair icon today on bglh 
http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/08/asherah-4ab-natural-hair-style-icon/#more-47683


----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Why my DH told me some foolishness about "You can't grow TBL hair....cause of genetics".  :hardslap:  When I stopped laughing, I told him "Then I should be fine, cause my hair was MBL as a child." (no I don't believe that, but I wanted to see what he was gonna say).  He replies that that doesn't count, cause I was a small child.  Then explained something about stunted growth, and hair length... (I had tuned him out by then)

I know he was only saying it to F with me, but Lawd...I never thought to hear such foolishness IRL... lachen:


----------



## Pompous Blue

melissa-bee said:


> One of our members is a hair icon today on bglh
> http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/08/asherah-4ab-natural-hair-style-icon/#more-47683


Is that bajandoc86? You go girl!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

Thank you @Pompus Blue!


----------



## Ogoma

Do you record (video/written) hair tutorials? I need some of your styling mojo.


----------



## lamaria211

Wow that WGO and EVOCO mix is the bizzzznissss


----------



## bajandoc86

Ogoma I do document my styles step by step via pics...so I don't forget  LOL. I am currently compiling them for my blog. 

I think my voice sounds weird on a recording, so I haven't done a vid so far.


----------



## Ogoma

bajandoc86 said:


> @Ogoma I do document my styles step by step via pics...so I don't forget  LOL. I am currently compiling them for my blog.
> 
> I think my voice sounds weird on a recording, so I haven't done a vid so far.



bajandoc86

Looking forward to being able to emulate some of them! Please let us know once you have them on the blog. I am sure your voice is not weird and I'll definitely subscribe if you started vlogging.


----------



## Rocky91

Yo ima need this braidout to be dry already. -__-


----------



## hannan

Sometimes, it feels like my hair is at a complete standstill lengthwise...but then other times, it feels like my hair grew so much in a week. Ay yay yay.


----------



## melissa-bee

Pompous Blue said:


> Is that bajandoc86? You go girl!!!



Yes, thanks for mentioning her. I couldn't recall her screen name.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

This morning, I had two back to back dreams about my hair growing and flowing past my shoulders.

Sounds like predicting the future, but it might be my conscience since I've neglecting my hair for the past 1.5 weeks. Im not DCing like I normally do.


----------



## Lymegreen

I am 18 weeks post and get my touch-up on Tuesday.  This was my longest stretch but it's finally time to relax.  I can no longer manage my hair without breakage.

Hopefully next time I'll be able to make 24 weeks.  I've learned so much during this stretch.  I haven't even relaxed yet and I'm already looking forward to my next stretch.  I'd love to be able to get my relaxers only twice a year.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I love the feeling of having my hair brush my back....I missed that feeling SOOO MUCH!!


----------



## Kindheart

What's the big deal with Janealle monae 's hair ?,she always has THAT one style ...bah

Can't believe i m flippin through Sophisticate Black hair ..it's been a long time


----------



## mochalocks

Kindheart said:
			
		

> What's the big deal with Janealle monae 's hair ?,she always has THAT one style ...bah



I saw a new pic of her a few months ago and she finally had a different hair style.


----------



## mochalocks

Kindheart said:
			
		

> What's the big deal with Janealle monae 's hair ?,she always has THAT one style ...bah



This is the new hairstyle I saw her with: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_iJcf8HHHMKY/S-sd9JKKahI/AAAAAAAABnM/nZY6IA_nrTQ/s320/j+monae+3.jpg


----------



## JJamiah

once a month I think I am going to the salon to get my hair done, take my things and get my hair done. My poor back hurts from being over that sink for that long


----------



## Meritamen

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I love the feeling of having my hair brush my back....I missed that feeling SOOO MUCH!!


I miss this too. Aw, the feeling of a boar bristle brush massaging the scalp as you brush. It feels great.



JJamiah said:


> once a month I think I am going to the salon to get my hair done, take my things and get my hair done. My poor back hurts from being over that sink for that long


Sounds like a nice treat.

I'm thinking about going to the salon after I make BSL/BSB not only for a press but for a haircut. I don't want to give up too much length but I want to start thickening up my hemline and give it a nice U shape. The only thing is trusting someone else to cut my hair correctly to my wishes makes me nervous.


----------



## Americka

I did a protein treatment with Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute and followed it with ORS Hairepair Nourishing conditioner. My comb went through my nearly 13 week new growth so well that I almost don't want to relax next Saturday. This is my first time using both products.


----------



## leiah

Tresseme conditioners are looking good right now.  I've only used naturals and loved it, but the other ones all have good reviews and good ingredients.  They are the only ones that come in a big enough bottle for me.


----------



## growbaby

My bf touched my pony n said "oh you think u bad cuz u ain't got no split ends?" ... I almost fell out my chair laughing!!


----------



## TheMenAllPause

growbaby said:
			
		

> My bf touched my pony n said "oh you think u bad cuz u ain't got no split ends?" ... I almost fell out my chair laughing!!



LMAO!!!! Now THAT was funny!!!!


----------



## TheMenAllPause

leiah said:
			
		

> Tresseme conditioners are looking good right now.  I've only used naturals and loved it, but the other ones all have good reviews and good ingredients.  They are the only ones that come in a big enough bottle for me.



I love these conditioners!!! I use both the naturals and the moisture rich. Walgreens had 4 big bottles for $15 last week. You know I left with 4 bottles and a big smile on my face!!


----------



## Lissa0821

I had such a good time yesterday with my niece at the Bonner hair show.  It was the first time in years, we were together without any of her kids.  It was so good to get one on one time with her, plus we both love hair.  I really enjoy the competition too.  I was pretty good I only went over my budget by $15 .


----------



## halee_J

leiah said:


> Tresseme conditioners are looking good right now.  I've only used naturals and loved it, but the other ones all have good reviews and good ingredients.  They are the only ones that come in a big enough bottle for me.



I love the color protection formula as a leave-in


----------



## halee_J

Yaas...


----------



## LivingInPeace

Kindheart said:


> AB200 don't trim again ,you don't need to unless you want to even out your hair cut ,in that case "dust " your ends slightly.i trim only when i have split ends or damaged "crunchy " ends.



Thank you! I won't do a trim yet. I'll just keep an eye on these ends for now.


----------



## Kindheart

Lissa0821 said:
			
		

> I had such a good time yesterday with my niece at the Bonner hair show.  It was the first time in years, we were together without any of her kids.  It was so good to get one on one time with her, plus we both love hair.  I really enjoy the competition too.  I was pretty good I only went over my budget by $15 .



Lissa0821 did you take pics? I would it have loved to be there!

QUOTE="AB200"]

Thank you! I won't do a trim yet. I'll just keep an eye on these ends for now.[/QUOTE]

 you re welcome hun


----------



## NJoy

Rocky91 said:


> Do u have a stylist u trust hun? I would just leave it up to a pro, you've gone through enough stress with your hair at this point.


 
I got impatient and cut it.  Enough was enough.


----------



## Auburn

Cut to blunt?  Keep going? Cut to blunt?  Keep going? Cut to blunt?  Keep going? Cut to blunt?  Keep going? Cut to blunt?  Keep going? Cut to blunt?  Keep going? Cut to blunt?  Keep going? Cut to blunt?  Keep going? Cut to blunt?  Keep going? Cut to blunt?  Keep going? 

Sigh


----------



## Kindheart

I feel my hair is longer and heavier ..,on the 9th i m going to flat iron it for a wedding and do an approximate lenght check ..i don't know if it's the hair vitamins or the Elixir but..,something is working..
Auburn i got stressed only reading that ..lol


----------



## Auburn

Lol.  It be's like that sometimes.  Sigh.


----------



## Miss AJ

I named my hair...her name is Layla.  It means dark beauty, and since she's jet black again it totally fits.  Gonna take better care of her, I'm back on my vitamins (GNC Ultra Mega Green Women's multi), upped my water intake, and protective styles are back as well.  Currently rocking the sock bun for the remainder of August, and then braids and twists during the fall and winter months.


----------



## milaydy31

Made my first bun with twists without extentions. I feel so free without the extentions, my head is less heavy. this is my first bun with my natural hair so this is my first clue that my hair is growing

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma

It has been 2 hours 30 minutes and I want to rinse this henna out. I will keep it in for one more hour and then it has to go. I want to go to the parade.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Why don't we have overall beauty challenges.. Im talking hair, skin, nails, food etc.. like a one stop shop..or is it too much?


----------



## Lita

hair4romheaven said:


> Why don't we have overall beauty challenges.. Im talking hair, skin, nails, food etc.. like a one stop shop..or is it too much?



hair4romheaven Hi,we did have one or two before..One was called That Girl/it girl..Something like that..

*Should start another one..If you do,I'm in..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw

co-washed with Tigi superstar conditioner mixed with honey .... hair is soft, strong and moist


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I need to clarify...I used the Sabino Moisture Block and I don't like how it make my hair feel. I just want it off my hair. Into the trash goes the Moisture Block...side eye.


----------



## Lissa0821

Kindheart I took plenty of pictures I will post pictures tomorrow when I have my camera.


----------



## NikkiQ

4 inches to BSL? Yeah not happening by the end of this year


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Need to DC but I'm trying to wait until I get my new products. Can't wait to try them!

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## FoxxyLocs

TheMenAllPause said:
			
		

> I need to clarify...I used the Sabino Moisture Block and I don't like how it make my hair feel. I just want it off my hair. Into the trash goes the Moisture Block...side eye.



You should give it away instead of throwing it in the trash. Lots of members use it.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Arian

Would Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle CONDITIONER be enough to get the gunky, coated feeling of foaming wrap lotion from my hair?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

A watched pot never boils....a watched pot never boils...a watched pot never boils....

But hair...you Could grow faster tho...just sayin...


----------



## TheMenAllPause

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> A watched pot never boils....a watched pot never boils...a watched pot never boils....
> 
> But hair...you Could grow faster tho...just sayin...



Girl!!! So I'm not alone on this...lol


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I think I will give myself a scalp massage tonight with Vatika oil


----------



## candy626

Enjoying my straight hair but actually ready to get back to my curly hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Now that my hair is longer, I need to do my over night henna's on Friday night and DC on Saturday's ... everything takes longer now. That's a good problem to have


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Arian said:


> Would Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle CONDITIONER be enough to get the gunky, coated feeling of foaming wrap lotion from my hair?



I don't know...I hate that gunky feeling. TTT is a good cleaning conditioner tho.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Now that I'm using henna once a month, I don't know when I should do a protein treatment. Its like my hair doesn't need protein now. :scratchch


----------



## leiah

Drain is clogged 3 weeks after moving into new house


----------



## shortt29

TheMenAllPause said:


> I need to clarify...I used the Sabino Moisture Block and I don't like how it make my hair feel. I just want it off my hair. Into the trash goes the Moisture Block...side eye.



I'll take it off your hands...I will PM you


----------



## briana87

Right now I have individual braids in my hair as a protective style and I love them. But I have to keep re-braiding them almost every week b/c my hair is growing so fast (which is a good thing, don't get me wrong). I'd just rather not spend ALL my downtime re-doing these braids b/c they're like WL on me.


----------



## Arian

AtlantaJJ said:


> I don't know...I hate that gunky feeling. TTT is a good cleaning conditioner tho.


 

@AtlantaJJ, I have some clarifying shampoo laying around. I will use that to wash my hair, then follow up with a moisturizing conditioning cowash. THEN DC. 

Ick, that was another thing that went wrong at the salon. I don't like using foaming wrap lotion on my hair at all.

I will try to hold out until tomorrow or Wednesday before washing my hair as I do not want to manipulate it too much.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Arian said:


> @AtlantaJJ, I have some clarifying shampoo laying around. I will use that to wash my hair, then follow up with a moisturizing conditioning cowash. THEN DC.
> 
> Ick, that was another thing that went wrong at the salon. I don't like using foaming wrap lotion on my hair at all.
> 
> I will try to hold out until tomorrow or Wednesday before washing my hair as I do not want to manipulate it too much.



Arian
That is yet another reason I have for avoiding salons. I'm picky about the products I use use on my hair!  I've been using all natural and mostly organic products for 2 years. My hair might go into shock if they use questionable products.


----------



## Rocky91

just ordered my kinky straight weave! woo i need a hair break


----------



## Americka

I brewed a pot of black/coconut mango oolong tea for my wash tonight.


----------



## -PYT

Why can't sulfur be odorless??  bleh!


----------



## bajandoc86

Rocky91 where did you purchase that hair from?


----------



## Ogoma

Once my henna stash runs out, I will be done with it until I start greying. It is way too messy and I don't have the patience for it anymore.


----------



## MsDes

Just made me a whipped shea butter mixture...liking it so far! Shea butter, jojoba oil, castor oil, olive oil, and coconut oil. I added an essential oil but forgot whether it was lavender or rosemary. LOL.


----------



## Angelicus

I am going to moisturize tonight with Silk Dreams Almond Buttercream, seal with a little oil and then set on flexi-rods. I hope it looks good for tomorrow


----------



## IMFOCSD

I almost forgot how much I love me some Scurl until I started using it again..im definitely keeping some at all times.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Thinking of flat ironing today after air drying and cutting layers back into my hair. I'm honestly ready to have some serious fun with my hair, this box color I bought months ago will also be used before the end of the month. I just need to decide if I'm going to relax or keep this long stretch going.....


----------



## Embyra

Just bought one of those tension combs I really want to straighten my hair....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop

For those that bun 2-3 days in a row, do you take down the bun every night and rebun every morning or you sleep in it and then take it down after 2-3 days?


----------



## Kindheart

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> For those that bun 2-3 days in a row, do you take down the bun every night and rebun every morning or you sleep in it and then take it down after 2-3 days?



I re-bun twice a day ,otherwise my ends loc together.


----------



## Embyra

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> For those that bun 2-3 days in a row, do you take down the bun every night and rebun every morning or you sleep in it and then take it down after 2-3 days?



I didn't know people slept in their buns? 

I bun all week for work and take Down at night restyle in the morning

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

I sleep in my buns my hair is in minis though


----------



## beans4reezy

I've had my hair braided now for 23 weeks....I'm tired of them.


----------



## msbettyboop

Ideally I would like to take down and restyle in the morning but I did that last week and I looked liked a crazy person all day. The frizz was ridiculous and just got more and more frizzy as the day wore on. It seems I need to do a style the night before and tie it down with a scarf to smooth flyways and not touch it in the morning to look presentable but I'm worried sleeping in buns 2-3 days in a row might wreak havoc on my edges hence my post. I'm so frustrated!!


----------



## Kindheart

beans4reezy said:
			
		

> I've had my hair braided now for 23 weeks....I'm tired of them.



Dayum.that's a long time..


----------



## mochalocks

relaxed my hair this morning.   I cut my ends a little bit too.  

I just love how my hair feels/looks after a fresh relaxer.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Tried to bun for the first time today....it was a total failure.  Will revisit when hair is longer maybe?  In the meantime, nothing is easier than sliding that Buff on, and just going to bed.  And the next day it's just spray, shake, and go.  Meanwhile, I'll just secretly lust after all of the thick buns I see on here, that I can't do yet.  Le Sigh.


----------



## mochalocks

why in the world did I see an ad for Dark and Lovely's anti-reversion cream serum on this site, and now I want to try it.


----------



## ms.tatiana

U wig is made, now just gotta apply my clips and I will be ready for the interview tomorrow


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I have the scalp itchies! Bad!!!! I hope it's the Viviscal working.


----------



## lamaria211

Gonna use some EVOCO the off to sleep


----------



## irisak

It's so nice to comb my hair over the sink and not see breakage. Healthy hair journeys rock. It's amazing how much 8 months can turn your hair around.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Rocky91

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Rocky91 where did you purchase that hair from?



bajandoc86, i ordered from hairesthetic.com. if u order use the coupon code "20off" to get 20% off!


----------



## MACGlossChick

I've made up my mind... I'm going back to relaxing bone straight. Texlaxing is just not working for me, and I know I'm doing something wrong. I have at least 4 textures on my head right now. I could never wear my hair as a wash n go, which is what I was aiming for. Oh well...


----------



## cocosweet

I really, really need to begin a detangling session. I've been so hair lazy lately and I know it's going to cost me if I don't get it together.


----------



## SmilingElephant

My scalp feels happy 

I took my twists out last nite and wore a twistout today. My scalp was SUPER itchy! I cannot go more than 3 days without washing my hair! It itches!

So i shampooed and detangled with my TN. And DC'd with SM DTM for 5 minutes in the shower and then left some of it in. I really like that DT. At first i didn't but now im addicted to it!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## thehappyserver

My shea butter came in the mail today. Can't wait to try it! Not really sure what to mix it with, though.


----------



## maxineshaw

I went to the armed forces office today wearing an afro puff. The recruiter told me to get a weave for basic training and cut it above the collar. It always amuses me when straight black men start detailing how to wear a weave.


----------



## bajandoc86

Thank you Rocky91!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

mochalocks said:


> why in the world did I see an ad for Dark and Lovely's anti-reversion cream serum on this site, and now I want to try it.



mochalocks Go to the D&L FB page and see if they are still giving out free samples. They were last week


----------



## mochalocks

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> mochalocks Go to the D&L FB page and see if they are still giving out free samples. They were last week




Yeah I signed up to get the free sample earlier today   

Thank you.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Let's see... I washed and blow dried my hair...

I started to do twists but the looked so skinny and anemic that I took out the few I did and just did a chunky twist out. I hope it looks like something tomorrow.


----------



## nerdography

My hair has been moisturized for the past three days, and I've haven't had to add more to it. I finally figured out what I need to do, I'm so happy


----------



## lamaria211

nerdography said:
			
		

> My hair has been moisturized for the past three days, and I've haven't had to add more to it. I finally figured out what I need to do, I'm so happy



What did you use?


----------



## hairqueen7

nerdography said:
			
		

> My hair has been moisturized for the past three days, and I've haven't had to add more to it. I finally figured out what I need to do, I'm so happy



Mine too yay


----------



## Kindheart

hairqueen7 said:
			
		

> Mine too yay



Mine aswell ..lol 
I m using Claudie isla butter and balanced ends and refreshed w hair tea today


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Anonymous53 said:
			
		

> I went to the armed forces office today wearing an afro puff. The recruiter told me to get a weave for basic training and cut it above the collar. It always amuses me when straight black men start detailing how to wear a weave.



Well alrighty then...did he tell you what color panties to wear too??? Men!!! Smdh...lol


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Contemplating my next hairstyle for fall. I wanted to sport an Afro weave like this:







But I am a dunce when it comes to taking care of my hair and the weave when it comes to washing and drying...can anyone post some old threads to help me out? TIA.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> For those that bun 2-3 days in a row, do you take down the bun every night and rebun every morning or you sleep in it and then take it down after 2-3 days?



I sometimes leave the same bun for 5+ days. I put a lot of moisturizer in before I bun, then tie it up every night. I've never had any problems with matting.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Lissa0821

I so regret putting no lye relaxer in my hair. The ends of my hair are so dry some days.


----------



## msbettyboop

FoxxyLocs said:
			
		

> I sometimes leave the same bun for 5+ days. I put a lot of moisturizer in before I bun, then tie it up every night. I've never had any problems with matting.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



FoxxyLocs, have you ever spotted any breakage in the area where the hair tie or scrunchie is? I always reposition my bun after 3 days.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> @FoxxyLocs, have you ever spotted any breakage in the area where the hair tie or scrunchie is? I always reposition my bun after 3 days.



Never. For one, I usually make my bun by just twisting the hair like a big bantu knot and then pinning it in place - so no hair tie. When I do use a tie, I avoid the kind with the metal clip, and I soak it in oil before I put it in my hair. I also use jumbo bobby pins instead of the regular small ones because the small ones snag my hair.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## maxineshaw

TheMenAllPause said:


> Well alrighty then...did he tell you what color panties to wear too??? Men!!! Smdh...lol




If it will increase my pay grade...


----------



## Lissa0821

Oh well, my ebay order for the Tourmaline hooded dryer was cancelled.  I really didn't need it, I just wanted it.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I'm siting here chilling while DD flat irons my hair. She's like I know what I'm doing mom, while I show her on a small area on the back before she starts. I know she's better than me cause she takes those very small sections. Rollersets are next if she can be this gentle with my wet hair!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Well, she quit and fell asleep in 5 minutes flat. Guess I'm on my own to finish the last 2/3. LOL


----------



## Rocky91

got my lustrasilk today. i guess it's sold in a bottle not a tub now.
now all i need for back to school is a cheapie shampoo/condish combo for my weave, and some jojoba oil and castor oil for my scalp and edges.


----------



## Angelicus

This short, APL foolery is not the business. I want my long hair back


----------



## JFemme

SoopremeBeing said:


> Contemplating my next hairstyle for fall. I wanted to sport an Afro weave like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am a dunce when it comes to taking care of my hair and the weave when it comes to washing and drying...can anyone post some old threads to help me out? TIA.



loves it....


----------



## sharifeh

the idea of self relaxing makes me die inside, that's scary but something in my reggie needs to change im not retaining anything and it's depressing me


----------



## lamaria211

My hair feels great after some E QP Mango butter and Vatika oil


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Best part of the day is when these boys take their nap, and I'm free to go wash my hair.  Then I just sit in blissful silence while I air dry...BLISS!!


----------



## lamaria211

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> Best part of the day is when these boys take their nap, and I'm free to go wash my hair.  Then I just sit in blissful silence while I air dry...BLISS!!



I'm jealous my 3 or my 8 year old sons don't nap only my little one


----------



## candy626

Just finished doing a product review for a market research company. I had to try a  vibrating paddle brush and comb. Before I got started talking about the products I had to talk my interviewer about my usual hair regimen. 

The lady looked so perplexed, lol.Through talking to her I realize that I am still kind of all over the place. I straighten and wear my hair curly whenever I feel like it. Sometime I detangle it regularly when it's curly. Othertimes I don't.

I have no set regimen other then shampooing twice a week. Sometimes I don't even do that. I kind of just do what feels right, and it does seem like my hair is retaining more this year, so I guess it's working.


----------



## NJoy

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Best part of the day is when these boys take their nap, and I'm free to go wash my hair. Then I just sit in blissful silence while I air dry...BLISS!!


 
Yeah, I'm jealous too. My kids are back in school so I thought I'd have a little bliss time too. But, no. My husband decides he's gonna stop traveling and work from home for awhile.


----------



## Curlykale

Avocado butter + coconut oil + aloe juice = heaven.


----------



## Charla

Curlykale said:
			
		

> Avocado butter + coconut oil + aloe juice = heaven.



Curlykale Ive been reading up on avocado butter recently and decided I wanted to try it. Can you explain how you use this trio and the effect? Any pics? Thanks


----------



## Curlykale

Charla 
Of course! I like avocado butter because it looks/feels like a thicker coconut oil that penetrates and takes away frizz (shea sits on my hair and makes it dry instead). It's a very soft butter. My favorite way to use them is as a pre-shampoo and deep conditioning (2 in 1). I divide my hair in 4 sections. I slather my dry hair with the oil and butter from root to tip, then I add aloe juice on top and make 4 braids. I let it marinade with a shower cap for half an hour or more. Then I wash/condition/style.

When aloe juice is used with oil it basically melts your tangles and softens more than conditioner, this combo (aloe + oil) comes from a thread that changed my life :"Chicoro pre-poo". As soon as I add the aloe juice on top of my oils, my knots disappear. And crazy shine!


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I think I've decided to go ahead and do a BC on my hair. I'm transitioning, and I don't have a lot of relaxed ends that need to be cut, but I figured I might as well do it since I'll be hiding my hair from Sept to Nov or Dec.


----------



## Charla

[USER=52529 said:
			
		

> Curlykale[/USER];16586167]Charla
> Of course! I like avocado butter because it looks/feels like a thicker coconut oil that penetrates and takes away frizz (shea sits on my hair and makes it dry instead). It's a very soft butter. My favorite way to use them is as a pre-shampoo and deep conditioning (2 in 1). I divide my hair in 4 sections. I slather my dry hair with the oil and butter from root to tip, then I add aloe juice on top and make 4 braids. I let it marinade with a shower cap for half an hour or more. Then I wash/condition/style.
> 
> When aloe juice is used with oil it basically melts your tangles and softens more than conditioner, this combo (aloe + oil) comes from a thread that changed my life :"Chicoro pre-poo". As soon as I add the aloe juice on top of my oils, my knots disappear. And crazy shine!



Thank you!  That's sounds sooooo good!!  I can't wait to try this!


----------



## Lucie

I've been doing cute updo's lately. Bye, bye BORING bun!


----------



## SherylsTresses

Lucie Looking good girlie!


----------



## MsDee14

NJoy said:


> I got impatient and cut it.  Enough was enough.



NJoy Did you BC? Do you have pics?


----------



## KimPossibli

i was doing makeup for carnival on Monday and the lady said wshe like my hair...

My hair was a hot mess to me.. I don't know if she was trying to encourage me or she really meant it.

It lifted my spirits though


----------



## Lucie

SherylsTresses said:


> @Lucie Looking good girlie!


 
Thank you! I feel like the smiley you used!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I'm wondering how long it will take the front of my hair to grow to my boobs. Ugh!


----------



## NJoy

MsDee14 said:


> @NJoy Did you BC? Do you have pics?


 
MsDee14

  Not yet.  Even with my kids being back in school since Monday, I just haven't had time to get to it yet.  Matter of fact, I haven't had time to do much to it at all (other than spritzing, WO rinse in the shower and ocassional CO to keep it from drying up).

I haven't seen my hair yet but, I do have one small section at the top (about 1" worth) that I cut to about 5" because of a knot that was at the top of my head.  That patch is driving me crazy because it won't stay down.   Needless to say, I'm in desperate need of a good DC.

Having hubby working from home this week doesn't help either.


----------



## sharifeh

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> I'm wondering how long it will take the front of my hair to grow to my boobs. Ugh!



I know right!


----------



## ATLcutey20

So I've just booked a salon appt for a wash, cut (my ends are raggedy), and style . I haven't been to a salon in 10 yrs! Lord, please bless her hands.


----------



## Angelinhell

Can't wait to get a relaxer and start back with my old regimen and products. Back to basics it is for me


----------



## Evolving78

Ms. Tiki said:


> I'm wondering how long it will take the front of my hair to grow to my boobs. Ugh!



for me, hopefully another year!  where is the boobie giggle smiley?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

shortdub78 said:


> for me, hopefully another year!  where is the boobie giggle smiley?



blondboob These are for you!


----------



## Evolving78

Ms. Tiki said:


> blondboob These are for you!



heck yeah!  shake it! shake it!


----------



## lamaria211

Is avocado a protein?


----------



## Ogoma

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Is avocado a protein?



Yes. If the molecules are small enough to penetrate hair strands is another discussion.


----------



## Ogoma

At certain times, I become sensitive to smells. The QBMTCG is making me nauseous in a way it didn't before.

On another note, I co-washed this morning, but want to DC and wash tonight. Just feel like playing with products.


----------



## lamaria211

I *heart* coconut oil


----------



## leiah

Boob length hair is nice!  i used my nipples and breasts as length markers for my last 2 trims


----------



## hannan

I hope I haven't reached terminal length. My hair is the same length as it was last summer. Although I stopped caring for it for until about new years, it's been the same for 7 months. I've given it so much tlc that I think it's it. Maybe I'm being dramatic but it's disappointing.


----------



## Ogoma

No more full strength henna treatments for me. My hair is taking a minute to come back to normal. I will use up the henna I have with glosses.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

leiah said:


> Boob length hair is nice!  i used my nipples and breasts as length markers for my last 2 trims



leiah I want my hair to cover my nipples. Long story...


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ogoma said:
			
		

> No more full strength henna treatments for me. My hair is taking a minute to come back to normal. I will use up the henna I have with glosses.



If you oil damp hair before henna that helps. Also I mix with coconut milk and marshmallow tea or hibiscus tea. Lemon is very drying. I don't use henna with Ayurvedics added those can be drying. I also dc for double the time the henna was on. I MUST end with oyin hair dew and jbco.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I want to take these braids out like yesterday. Alas, I have to wait almost week. My hair likes baking soda but when I wash my hair after taking my braids down I will do an ACV rinse post conditioner.


----------



## melissa-bee

I never knew how dry my hair was yesterday until I went to moisturise it.
My hair was upset and she is paying me back today by looking a mess.


----------



## Lissa0821

Having the perfect regime for your hair is a wonderful thing.  I have been on this fourm for years and I finally know beyond a shadow of a doubt what works for me.


----------



## NikkiQ

I wonder if MBL by the end of next year is an obtainable goal


----------



## melissa-bee

I need to co wash so badly.


----------



## caliscurls

First day curlformer sets look terrible on me


----------



## MsDee14

big hair don't care.


----------



## ms.tatiana

How do I fix my Yasmine half wig at the ends its gotten rough looking should I just cut that part off or can I apply something to it.


----------



## claud-uk

Happy 6 month HHJ Anniversary to me... and I can't even be arsed to straighten.  Had no problem getting to work with the scissors though, tsssk! Oh well, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Oooooohhhh Friday!!! You are finally here...I'm leaving this joint at 4:59 to go clarify and dc, then air dry overnight for a flat iron tomorrow...whoop whoop!!!!


----------



## ChevaliYAY

Finally got my regimen right, and I only use three products!


----------



## Arian

The Use up Your Stash challenge has been a godsend for me.  I am learning and finding staples and forcing myself to use samples instead of buying full size products that just don't cut it for me.  

ShyIntellect sent me a sample of Oyin Hair Dew and it is great!  In my rotation...so far, my hair is finally starting to retain moisture.  I have been primarily co-washing and using a layering process (liquid leave in and cream) to moisturize my hair.

Finally found a couple of hair spritzes from Brendita's Body Works (Daily Botanical Boost and Jojoba Conditioning Mist) that my hair can tolerate as long as I use a cream over them.  I've gotten myself down to 7 products.

And don't sleep on Shea Moisture Purification Masque folks!  That stuff is THE TRUTH!  I thought I hated all Shea Moisture products until I "met" that one   It is, however, hard to find.  Next month when I go on a staple only shopping spree, I will get two jars.  I will use it as a pre-poo on the one/two days a month that I shampoo.  I am still struggling to find a good "moisturizing" DC as I use AO GPB mainly for protein.   I may just use that and not worry about finding a purely moisturizing conditioner, since my hair hasn't suffered any ill effects.  

Just my extremely looong random thought for today...


----------



## cocosweet

Dd just informed me that she wants knee length hair. I was hoping to get to hip and maintain.


----------



## Babygrowth

My Elasta QP creme shampoo made my hair feel more conditioned and soft and detangled then my cowash conditioners! Maybe I'll just wash twice a week with that instead...


----------



## Philippians413

I'm having package withdrawal.


----------



## IMFOCSD

I am like sooo in love!! before I started using my scurl to moisturize my twists(under my wig) they would be so dry and rough feeling when I took them down.....I have been using my scurl for about a week...and some days I skip using it. Took my twists down and my hair was so moisturized and soft....O Scurl...will u marry my...lol


----------



## choctaw

time to wash out this dc ...


----------



## pinkness27

I got a perm yesterday and I told m hairdresser I don't want a trim and to not perm my edges. I was very proud of myself for speaking up lol. I'm learning not to be timid with my hair demands.


----------



## leiah

my hair is so much curlier now that i am using cones again!


----------



## maxineshaw

I hate living in the ghetto.  I keep seeing sleep caps worn as berets and turban style weaves (you know, when they just wrap the tracks around their head and pretend like nobody can see it). 

I went to Sharks the other day, and this young black girl had on a bright purple sleep cap instead of a hair net.


----------



## Rocky91

yay my weave came!
dang 12 inches is long for me...now i need to make my appointment to get it sewn in.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Random thought....I was lurking through the hair threads checking out some super long haired ladies and I realized that I don't like long hair that is not bluntly cut. *shrugs* The longer it gets, no matter how healthy your ends are, I just can't stand the various strand lengths on hair that is longer than WL. To me it should be tamed because it's so long. Long hair can make a person look dirty if it's not done right. Just my personal opinion....carry on.


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> Random thought....I was lurking through the hair threads checking out some super long haired ladies and I realized that I don't like long hair that is not bluntly cut. *shrugs* The longer it gets, no matter how healthy your ends are, I just can't stand the various strand lengths on hair that is longer than WL. To me it should be tamed because it's so long. Long hair can make a person look dirty if it's not done right. Just my personal opinion....carry on.



True, when my hair isn't even I feel it looks unhealthy, but with years of evening back out again, I have been stuck at the same length so I need to get over this and retain some length and when it gets a certain length than do a blunt cut


----------



## Lilmama1011

Tired of doing curls and it last one or two day and I don't want to lay on my face and pineapple doesn't do nothing to keep my curls, thinking about doing a bootleg bun and wearing it everyday since I still can't do a darn bun


----------



## choctaw

A friend is trying to transition from relaxed to natural for second time within 15 months. She always starts with a dye job and a haircut with full crown, closely cropped sides and nape. 

I don't have much advice because I am not dealing with two textures plus dye job. Each time I see her she has clipped more of the sides and nape because she is not pleased with the texture of new growth. Every one's hair is slicker when its a fraction of an inch long. She refuses to wash her hair more than once per week. 

She thinks it is important to use a single product line. I don't use a single product line and she finds this hard to believe. I use what works for me.

I told her about LHCF last year and that the Queens of Transitioning are present on this site. LHCF is a PJ's dream for product reviews, recipes, etc. 

I think she has to get used to how her natural hair feels and looks before she can accept it. 

Thanks for letting me


----------



## Kurlee

the first day of my wash and go usually sucks. As I keep refreshing (aloe/glycerin spray) and the steam from the shower works my hair, it looks better and better and gets curlier and shinier.  This may work as a protective style. I'm going on day 5.


----------



## gabulldawg

So far I've been sticking with the no heat regimen for about two weeks now. So far so good. If I can perfect this rollerset I'll be alright! I'm going to take the suggestion of finding a creamy leave in tomorrow and I will try it again tomorrow night.


----------



## AJellyCake

Omg! Good hair day for me!

Today I went and got a Deva-style trim. I still had some relaxed ends from when I chopped last week, and they were messing up my flow. I asked my stylist to go a little higher so that I could have fresh, natural ends. They look so good all fresh and blunt! And as the stylist was cutting it, my curls just started popping even more!! 

Then when I was walking out, the wind was all blowing. And my curls were just feeling themselves and bouncing around.... Then this man (not my type ) passed me and said, "You look very lovely today," and I was like, 






THEN, I was at the store and a lady came up to me and said something. I didn't hear her, so I said, "Excuse me?" And she said, "Is that your hair?" I replied, "Yes." And she said, "Oh, it's very pretty." And then I was like, _Oh heeeeeck yeah! Getting weave checked. Me and my lil seven inches of hair. Uh!_


----------



## gabulldawg

^^^ Ummm naturalnewb that's a nice story and all, but where are the pics???


----------



## AJellyCake

gabulldawg said:


> ^^^ Ummm naturalnewb that's a nice story and all, but where are the pics???



 Welllll now my hair is all smushed because I just finished making those red velvet cheesecake brownies that DrC showed a picture of in that red velvet thread (I wrapped it up while I was cooking).  I can show you a picture of those!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm still ready to take these braids out but my scalp feels tons better now that I've taken the time to properly moisturize it.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I MADE BSL!!!! Im claiming it baby!!!

:woohoo:

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## DrC

naturalnewb said:


> Welllll now my hair is all smushed because I just finished making those red velvet cheesecake brownies that DrC showed a picture of in that red velvet thread (I wrapped it up while I was cooking).  I can show you a picture of those!



It's all  mech 's fault


----------



## Pompous Blue

SmilingElephant said:


> I MADE BSL!!!! Im claiming it baby!!!
> 
> :woohoo:
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF


SmilingElephant Where the pics? 'Cause your hair is lovely in your siggy!!


----------



## -PYT

ScorpioBeauty09 How did you go about doing that?  I have mini twists right now and I feel like i'm always touching my scalp cuz it's kinda itchy


----------



## BrandNew

Getting rid of my weave tomorrow. It's too much for me, my locs need to breathe.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

-PYT said:


> ScorpioBeauty09 How did you go about doing that?  I have mini twists right now and I feel like i'm always touching my scalp cuz it's kinda itchy



-PYT I have cornrows and I just took some moisturizer and spread it with my fingers along my braids where I could.  It felt good afterwards but it's very tedious and takes about 10 minutes which is too long compared to when my hair is straight.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Pompous Blue said:
			
		

> SmilingElephant Where the pics? 'Cause your hair is lovely in your siggy!!



Here goes 





I did a quick check when i hopped out the shower yesterday.  i's excited! I hope to be scraping MBL by the end of the year. My shrinkage is kinda crazy but I've seen waaay more amazing shrinkage here!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Angelinhell

Taming the beast that is my hair tomorrow


----------



## msbettyboop

How exactly are people able to put their hands behind their backs and pull hair to view their length?!? I've tried to do it several times and I nearly dislocated my shoulder! I've been natural for over a year and still can't get a proper length check


----------



## irisak

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> How exactly are people able to put their hands behind their backs and pull hair to view their length?!? I've tried to do it several times and I nearly dislocated my shoulder! I've been natural for over a year and still can't get a proper length check



Lol I've been popping my shoulder out it's sockets trying to figure out the same thing.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Renewed1

I had my steamer for 4 years now; I'm thinking about getting rid of it (donating it to charity).


----------



## SmilingElephant

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> How exactly are people able to put their hands behind their backs and pull hair to view their length?!? I've tried to do it several times and I nearly dislocated my shoulder! I've been natural for over a year and still can't get a proper length check



Lol! I just have really loooong arms. I also can wash my entire back in the shower. 

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## GoingBack

I was watching someone's video and saw a link to a survey about black women's natural hair.  If you feel so inclined to take the survey, below is the link.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/LBGDRQD


----------



## -PYT

I often find myself thinking how much simpler relaxed hair would be right now...but then the thought of new growth stops that thought process immediately...


----------



## maxineshaw

My hair feels like a brillo pad. I'm going to try using grease. I've been natural for almost five years, and my mom has been nagging me the entire time to cure my moisture issues with hair grease.  If this works out I'm not gonna tell her.  Don't wanna hear the "I told you so" speech.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Anybody who is a member of this board should be trimming their own hair. How many SHS stories do you have to read before you learn to cut your own hair? It's so easy.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## sckri23

SmilingElephant said:


> Lol! I just have really loooong arms. I also can wash my entire back in the shower.
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



me too but im double jointed


----------



## sckri23

Anonymous53 said:


> My hair feels like a brillo pad. I'm going to try using grease. I've been natural for almost five years, and my mom has been nagging me the entire time to cure my moisture issues with hair grease.  If this works out I'm not gonna tell her.  Don't wanna hear the "I told you so" speech.



i use grease for moisture i mean its called hair and scalp conditioner for a reason


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I was going to flat iron my hair but I'm going to stick with a bun this week...no heat until next weekend.


----------



## -PYT

Cleaned my scalp with some sea breeze and sprayed it with some taliah waajid's protective mist bodifier. Moisturized my mini twists with a spritz of water/tresemme naturals and sealed with oil. Feeling good!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

DH just layed down a challenge to grow my hair to HL....well Game On Sukka!!!  :hardslap:  I told him the first order of business was going to be slapping him with my ponytail.


----------



## hair4romheaven

I will be grazing WL by dec. Last lye 8/2009. BC 10mth post 6/2010.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Im trying to be a good girl and stick to my staples but my inner PJ wants to jump out and try new stuff.

My staples are:

Tresemme Naturals conditioner
EcoStyler Argan

I recently bought:

SM Curl and Style Milk (love it!!!!!)
Curly Q's La La Meringue moisturizing spray
And the 8oz jar of MJ Curly Pudding is still going strong. I do like this too...but im growing tired of the grape salt water taffy smell.

I actually bought some grape taffy the other day bc of the smell! Lol!

Im gonna use these up and stick to what i know. But i DO need hair clips in my life. I want a new Ficcare clip. Tired of having hair in my face all the time!!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Kindheart

Hair trigger STINKS!! i hate the smell of this ...seriously i need yall to give me suggestions om how to mask the smell .it smells of curry yuck !


----------



## loved

My TWA (5.5 months of post BC growth) is long enough (just barely) for cornrows. YES!


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Just realized I've been moisturizing wrong, argh!!!!


----------



## lamaria211

SoopremeBeing said:
			
		

> Just realized I've been moisturizing wrong, argh!!!!



What were you doing wrong?


----------



## SoopremeBeing

lamaria211 said:


> What were you doing wrong?



I normally use coconut oil to moisture and I thought I was saving time by adding coconut oil to my oil sealing concoction. When I should have been applying the coconut oil, and then sealing with my oil mix. I touched up some of my box braids over the weekend, and my ends were really dry.


----------



## bajandoc86

I sometimes hate giving people hair advice re: products even if they ASK for it. I always make sure to say - you do not need to buy the exact products/brands I buy. You need to get some basics and work from there. I buy more expensive products because I can afford them, and they happen to be HG status for ME. Sigh. 

You say you have very little money. I give recommendations for products I know are reasonable/cheap, accessible on the ground and give decent results. But you dismiss that, pressing further about the 'expensive -sounding' one you saw me mention on FB. And when I inform you about the price, the fact that I have to buy online, you moan and groan about how you could never afford THAT - why must *I* like those expensive things. 

I do not understand you. I really don't.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> I sometimes hate giving people hair advice re: products even if they ASK for it. I always make sure to say - you do not need to buy the exact products/brands I buy. You need to get some basics and work from there. I buy more expensive products because I can afford them, and they happen to be HG status for ME. Sigh.
> 
> You say you have very little money. I give recommendations for products I know are reasonable/cheap, accessible on the ground and give decent results. But you dismiss that, pressing further about the 'expensive -sounding' one you saw me mention on FB. And when I inform you about the price, the fact that I have to buy online, you moan and groan about how you could never afford THAT - why must I like those expensive things.
> 
> I do not understand you. I really don't.



That's when they want you to say oh don't worry, you can have mine 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Kindheart said:
			
		

> Hair trigger STINKS!! i hate the smell of this ...seriously i need yall to give me suggestions om how to mask the smell .it smells of curry yuck !



I usually mix my unpleasant smelling oils with one that smells good. Like Vatika oil, coconut oil or my Life's love Africa's Best Oil. HTH


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I have just discovered that I have protein overload. Im super pissed about it too. I have to dc overnight twice this week to make my hair soft again.


----------



## Kindheart

SoopremeBeing said:
			
		

> I normally use coconut oil to moisture and I thought I was saving time by adding coconut oil to my oil sealing concoction. When I should have been applying the coconut oil, and then sealing with my oil mix. I touched up some of my box braids over the weekend, and my ends were really dry.



I always thought coconut oil was a sealant aswell ..


----------



## lamaria211

Kindheart said:
			
		

> I always thought coconut oil was a sealant aswell ..



I use coconut oil for moisture and it works great. Hth


----------



## Napp

FoxxyLocs said:


> Anybody who is a member of this board should be trimming their own hair. How many SHS stories do you have to read before you learn to cut your own hair? It's so easy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo




word! i was doing fine with self trimming until a SHS added layers to my hair and got rid of my hard earned U shape! i dont trust stylists at all!


----------



## Angelinhell

UPS still not here


----------



## choctaw

bajandoc86
FoxxyLocs



FoxxyLocs said:


> That's when they want you to say oh don't worry, you can have mine
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



sheeeeeeeeeeee-it ....  or in the words of Charleston Heston ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syuQ4puoln8


----------



## faithVA

I wore a headband all last week and no one noticed I cut my hair to 2". I took the headband off and everyone noticed I got a haircut  Weird


----------



## bajandoc86

FoxxyLocs You are exactly right! She made a 'joke' about how she needs to come shopping by me, and try out some of them products. erplexed Wait what? 

Umm no fool. I work hard for this money....believe that. Your arse aint shopping nowheres. She will never be invited to my house....I won't trust her near my ish.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

You know that moment when you put your hair in a bun for your phony pony and it takes some real wiggling to get the phony pony over the bun after you tried to make a small bun..yea that is happening right now..it's cool but it's so funny to have to push the bun in..


----------



## Victoria44

I really want to try yarn braids before my summer vaca is over and I have no more free time. Maybe  next weekend


----------



## spellinto

lots to talk about...

browsed through some old posts on my hj blog...it's amazing how many hair problems i've solved with persistence, patience, and a sprinkle of product-junkie-ism  my stretches have become so much easier with experience, and my regimen/routine's getting simpler and simpler!

so excited for my huetiful hair steamer to come in! i keep coming across positive reviews for it and im so ready to use that bad boy in my dorm when school starts! also looking forward to receiving my safflower oil...never used it before, but i'm hoping my hair likes it so i can test the effects of ceramides on my hair (especially my troublesome ends!)

been using aussie split end protector for a few weeks now and i love it! i may be delusional but i think i am seeing an improvement in my ends as far as retaining moisture goes (this should get even better in combo with the steamer!!) i will try using it as an everyday moisture so i can save money instead of buying my usual one.  so far it seems to offer more long-lasting softness than my former(?) one.  the split end protector, the turbie towel, mane n tail detangler, & softee's protein styling gel have been lifesavers for me during this stretch!!!


----------



## spellinto

lamaria211 said:


> I use coconut oil for moisture and it works great. Hth



same...coconut oil worked better for me as a moisturizer more than a sealant.


----------



## shasha8685

Jeebus...I'm 15 weeks post! This is what happens when you don't pay attention to your touch ups like that.


Welp....I have 5 more weeks until I absolutely have to relax.....


----------



## Wildchild453

I want loc extensions.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

My hair needs a wash So Bad...but I was just too lazy today.  I just rocked my 3rd day hair...but it sure did come at a price.  Ah well...tomorrow it's going down as soon as the boys take their naps!


----------



## leiah

I don't know how to put my hair up for bed anymore.  I always wake up with it down.  I guess I will have to braid it


----------



## halee_J

Haven't Dc'ed in 10 days, just haven't had the time, hopefully I can this afternoon. Went trail walking yesterday and the mosquitoes attacked me...not on my body, only my scalp... WTH? How did they get past my hair? lol  Scalp is so itchy now, better hold of on the peppermint pre-poo until next week...


----------



## naturalagain2

Thought I wanted to install a kinky straight weave the end of next month but I'm loving my hair so I may wait a while......


----------



## Lissa0821

My SO is so cute, he wasn't feeling well and decided to sleep in today.  He asked for my pillow so he can smell my hair while I am gone.


----------



## sugahoney

These box braids have been in for less that 3 weeks and i am already thinking about taking them out this weekend and either putting in a curly weave or just relaxing my hair . Can one person be so indecisive


----------



## melissa-bee

Yes, my sheers have come. They are so smooth. For the first time I'm looking forward to trimming my hair.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Back to my bun


----------



## choctaw

Raw african black soap gave me a cleansing shampoo without stripping my hair (love the white lather). 

I have a pot of fenugreek leaves soaking in boiled water. I also started infusing dried hibiscus flowers with evco in a large jar.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Seriously. There's a vendor forum you can use for this.

Sent from my Mom's iPad using LHCF


----------



## Pompous Blue

OhmyKimB said:


> Seriously. There's a vendor forum you can use for this.
> 
> Sent from my Mom's iPad using LHCF


 
OhmyKimB AGREED!!!! We are being spammed by Rnkrpbu.


----------



## melissa-bee

We're under attack.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I can't wait to take these braids down and see if I got any growth tomorrow.  Braids tend to dry out my hair so I'm a little nervous that any growth wasn't retained.


----------



## kupenda

I can't wait until September. I'm going batsh!t crazy dreaming about hair. I dream about receiving a box in the mail from hairitage hydration and just passing out like an OD'd crackhead. I'm all set to split $100 between them and silk dreams to get me through til tax time. Please believe that when my taxes come in, it is OVER. I'm sick of using old products my hair hates just because money is tight. I'm tossing all the old stuff


----------



## halee_J

The Sally's in my area is so tiny and crap! No ORS no EcoStyler they didn't even have Sally generic line wha kina place is that? Looks like I'll have to get my staples online


----------



## ms.tatiana

trying these sentinel hair vitamins & minerals. I took them from my little brother who was trying to grow some curls.


----------



## Embyra

Tried hair rules kinky curly creme meh 

My hair already looks frizzy and it hasn't even been a day and I had to put blue Eco over the top! 

So far the only "higher end " gel my hair likes is aloefix but that tub is tiny to me to buy on a regular 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I forgot how much I love Aussie Moist...I cowashed with it last night and used it this morning to moisturize and bun my hair.


----------



## Embyra

Well The good thing about my hair rules kinky creme and curl junkie smoothing lotion is they both smell of the perfume pink sugar 

My hair smells yummy lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kindheart

Wondercurl butter than love works very well on dry frizzy hair ,yet terribly on wet hair. 
Afroveda Totally Twisted is the bomb!


----------



## Ms_Whit

I have the most random comments/compliments on my hair lately:

Coworker said my hair was very New York or Atlanta (that was my Janelle Monae inspired day).

Dining room attendent at a deli complimented me on being natural. Said he loved natural hair.

The older shoe shiner in my building loves my natural hair, he hates seeing sisters walking around in blond weaves, fake nails...etc but his latest compliment: *"You can't be walking by and not letting me see those pretty Harriet Tubman hairstyles"* 

Random dude on the street told me my hair was cuban. Later he invited me for drink in which he said i couldn't be all black based on my hair


----------



## tapioca_pudding

-I'm so ready for my hair to be long. Like I can't STAND it. I wanna baggie it up and bun it up and drink sulfur straight and do the stanky leg and whatever else it takes to get fast growth.  This feeling will likely pass by 3:00 p.m. EST.    I've just been seeing so many long haired beauties and I can't wait to be one!

-There's a director in my suite who wears a covered bun every.single.day. That thang look swole... I wanna slide that cover off and see what that hair be like..    Seriously her bun looks SO juicy under that little satin cover I just want to see how long her hair is. She's a dedicated protective style-r. 

-I feel like because I have fine hair, I need to stay on top of my ends and trim regularly, but I worry that it will slow my retention. But at the same damn time, if my ends are janky then my retention will be whack anyway. Gotta find some way to get them hydrated and help them be great.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Don't you hate working on the last section of your hair only to run out of product? I thought I could stretch my Oyin Handmade Spritz. Nope. Uh-uh. It didn't happen. Off to order some more. Don't tell my husband, though.


----------



## Victoria44

My mullet's starting to grow out and my layers don't look as dramatic anymore, thank goodness!


----------



## Miss AJ

The wind was blowing fairly hard as I was walking back into my work building and I thought about taking my ponytail down JUST so my hair could blow around lol.


----------



## Angelinhell

Colored my side bang with koolaid. I love it!, the color is very vibrant, better than that clairol crap I brought the other month.


----------



## NJoy

Angelinhell said:


> Colored my side bang with koolaid. I love it!, the color is very vibrant, better than that clairol crap I brought the other month.


 
Angelinhell

Koolaid?  Can we get a pic?


----------



## truequeen06

Angelinhell said:
			
		

> Colored my side bang with koolaid. I love it!, the color is very vibrant, better than that clairol crap I brought the other month.



You just took me back with that


----------



## auparavant

These idiots have removed my product from the store!  Now that I've decided to transition but still like a texturized feel to my hair, Curlaway is no longer available at Walgreens!  The putzes!


----------



## Angelinhell

NJoy said:


> Angelinhell
> 
> Koolaid?  Can we get a pic?



I keep trying, but my flash is tripping, I can't capture a good pic of it.


----------



## shortt29

As I Am Coconut Cowash REALLY needs a pump...this scooping it out of the jar is messing up my flow!


----------



## NJoy

Hubby is out for another hour or two and the kids are in bed so, I have some precious, uninterupted time to myself.

I just picked up As I Am Coconut CoWash today and am looking forward to trying it. Buuuuttttt... I'm dead dog tired with a sinus headache.  What to do?  What to do?  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## Napp

i dont know if i want long hair any more. the longer my hair gets the more i feel it doesnt flatter me. Im going to see if i can make it to WL by next year. if not i might just cut all my hair off and keep it in a twa.


----------



## shortt29

NJoy said:
			
		

> Hubby is out for another hour or two and the kids are in bed so, I have some precious, uninterupted time to myself.
> 
> I just picked up As I Am Coconut CoWash today and am looking forward to trying it. Buuuuttttt... I'm dead dog tired with a sinus headache.  What to do?  What to do?  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......



Please let me know if you liked it!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I can not wait to use up this stash so I can buy something, I've been doing so good going down the beauty isles and not putting nothing in my cart, shoot I want to try that Macadamian conditioner and oil sooooo bad and they're B1G1 at Walgreens this week.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Another reason I hate getting my hair braided (at least in cornrows) is my shed hair has nowhere to go while my braids are in so when I take them out and wash, DC and blow dry, more hair than I'm used to comes out in my de tangling comb.erplexed  I know it's my shed hairs but it makes it difficult to monitor growth and retention.


----------



## halee_J

I'm really disappointed to hear about the CurlBox drama and all the other natural hair care vendor drama for that matter...What is with all the excuses, poor service, attitude and houdini acts? We really need to get it together.


----------



## Raspberry

Napp said:


> i dont know if i want long hair any more. the longer my hair gets the more i feel it doesnt flatter me. Im going to see if i can make it to WL by next year. if not i might just cut all my hair off and keep it in a twa.



Napp I hear you, seems like once some of us realize we can grow long hair then it isn't such a novelty anymore. Long hair isn't always the most flattering on every woman, but healthy hair is.  APL is great on me.. but I have a short torso and can't see WL being ideal. I'll probably stay around BSL.. MBL just to say that I did but trim it back eventually.


----------



## SmilingElephant

halee_J said:
			
		

> I'm really disappointed to hear about the CurlBox drama and all the other natural hair care vendor drama for that matter...What is with all the excuses, poor service, attitude and houdini acts? We really need to get it together.



This is another reason i have started buying products that i can walk into a store and buy...i like that the product is in my hand when i buy it.

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Miss AJ

I'd love to open a beauty supply store...


----------



## lamaria211

Miss AJ said:
			
		

> I'd love to open a beauty supply store...



What you waiting for?


----------



## halee_J

So I've been taking an omega 3 supplement consistently for 4 months now and I must say I'm noticing a real difference. The hair growing in is notably softer


----------



## gabulldawg

gabulldawg said:


> I think I'm going to actually get serious about a no-heat regimen. I know that most who grow their hair super long don't use any/much heat. I'm thinking I'm going to limit myself to once a month.



I've been doing a good job of keeping up with my no heat regimen!! I have been alternating between textured buns and roller sets (have rollers in my hair now). I think I will wait until next weekend to use a heat pass for the month of August. IIRC I THINK I last used heat on touch up day (7/28).


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Thinking about staying relaxed. I'm feeling so conflicted.


----------



## shasha8685

One thing I hate about stretching for so long:

the marathon detangling sessions.


----------



## Meritamen

It's decided I'm getting a trim, just have to make an appointment now. I'll tell her to cut what needs to go and give my hair a nice shape with a U hemline then curl it up so I can't see the lost inches.


----------



## loved

I want color without damage.


----------



## Kindheart

After 3 uses of Hair Trigger my hair stopped shedding,i m gonna pull out my staple card on this . I can't believe it!!


----------



## Ogoma

Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee: Decided to wear my hair in a fro yesterday so used just this after co-washing. The picture below is my hair 13 hours later, after spending all day in an air-conditioned office. My hair is still soft, moisturized, and parting my hair to pineapple at night it was not tangled together. I am tempted to buy 10 bottles, but I will try to behave .


----------



## Ogoma

Has anyone used the carrier oils bought from FNWL/Camden Grey/Wholesale Supplies/ITDF/similar companies to cook? Can anyone think of reasons not to?


----------



## sharifeh

I wanna cut bangs but I'm scared of looking dumb.


----------



## Babysaffy

I need to take some back shots of my hair whilst it's freshly relaxed. Scared to check the new length although I'm hoping I'm definitely full bra strap length now..


----------



## gabulldawg

I finally bought a big tub of pure coconut oil for my hair! I had been wanting to give it a try.


----------



## bajandoc86

Ogoma I use Mountain Rose Herbs...they make epicurean oils for cooking. And their prices are reasonable.


----------



## gabulldawg

I tried a rollerset using just some conditioner and coconut oil. It doesn't have that crunchy thing going on like my other rollersets. :lol My only concern is if the curls will hold up since I didn't use any type of holding product on the set. We will see. I'll probably pin curl at night again like I did with my last rollerset.


----------



## halee_J

Went to a beach picnic last night and the fog rolled in...couldn't see **** but with all that moisture in the air, lawd my hair felt so delicious! Still does


----------



## Altruist

I shouldn't have given coconut milk a try while in yarn braids. I don't know what I was thinking. It was soooo hard to rinse out and the smell is still lingering. I think I'm gonna have to wash again and I'm suppose to have dinner with the SO godparents tonight. But on a good note my hair does feel very moisturized and I can see clumpy little spirals in my new growth.


----------



## Ogoma

I need to get my lazy butt off this floor and go and do my hair.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

loved said:


> I want color without damage.




loved You and me both. I want red hair again but I'm afraid of the bleach to lighten it. 




sharifeh said:


> I wanna cut bangs but I'm scared of looking dumb.



sharifeh I'm afraid to cut them and feel like I've out grown them. This is my first time not having bangs and the idea of cutting some has really been on my mind


----------



## NikkiQ

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> loved You and me both. I want red hair again but I'm afraid of the bleach to lighten it.
> 
> sharifeh I'm afraid to cut them and feel like I've out grown them. This is my first time not having bangs and the idea of cutting some has really been on my mind



Ms. Tiki have you tried the L'Oreal Hi Color for dark hair? You get the red color without bleaching your hair.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Feeling around my hair it seems longer.  Can't tell for sure since it's curled.  Will have to wait until they straighten out.


----------



## Lymegreen

My blowdrier dying was one of the best things that ever happened to my hair.  It's been 4 years since I blowdried my hair at home and my hair is thriving. 

WHY!!!! do I feel the urge to buy a blowdrier?  I know it's no good for my hair Why!!!!????


----------



## hannan

I just cut a good 5 inches from my hair. My hair there is already the loose but I could tell it was heat damaged, especially since it was thick at the root and then thinned out incredibly at the ends. It feels so good to get rid of that!


----------



## KurlyNinja

Going to be Bunning it for a while. This better give me the retention of the gods. I hate wearing my hair put away.


----------



## choctaw

I have 6 liter bottles of giovanni shampoo in my closet.  I will see how long they can rumble against oil and ayurvedic pre-poos


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I am so loving my hair right now!!  Regimen is locked in, holy grails are locked in, and my hair is so easy right now...  I've finally reached the place where all I have to do is watch my hair grow.


----------



## leiah

I can only french braid my hair if I hold one strand in my mouth while i'm braiding 
Well usually I dont notice anything but water but this iso bouncy creme i used feels so waxy and tastes so bitter and it will not go away. reminds me of deodorant
but I love the way it makes my hair feel.  hmm.


----------



## Kindheart

I ve been manipulating my hair quite a bit ,my ends need trimming ,they re dry and crispy ,should ve stuck to the balanced ends moisturizer ,instead i tried all kind of stuff on it.


----------



## Bozcurls

My hair grew a few inches since my last cut June 3rd or so.  Wearing the same shirt too  I noticed. 

Then







Today


----------



## DarkJoy

Gonna try the MN again. Going to mix it right now before bed


----------



## Meritamen

I've hit another awkward stage. I thought I had just gotten out of one at that was it to now going into another one. *_sad pout_* I'm grazing APL, how many awkward stages are there?!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Idgi. Most of my coworkers have complimented my little hairstyle, but the suspected-to-be-gay BM had to be the only one to say something negative....


----------



## Aviah

If eyelashes, eyebrows, leg hair, armpit hair, and even pubes don't grow forever and ever and stop at a certain length, why do people believe that your head hair defies that and will grow forever before it sheds from the root?


----------



## Americka

I trimmed/cut about 1.5 inches last night. No splits or damage, just scraggly.


----------



## lamaria211

From now on I'm only trimming annually the only difference  I see from trimming any more than that is shorter hair


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Just had a fun time talking hair IRL, but Lawd....women kill me with that "Good Hair" nonsense.  If your hair is as see through as a lace curtain...that ain't "Good".  Hush it! 

My Mom keeps puttin pressure on me to sell my kitchen mixes....I don't know if I have the heart for all that. erplexed


----------



## TheMenAllPause

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> Just had a fun time talking hair IRL, but Lawd....women kill me with that "Good Hair" nonsense.  If your hair is as see through as a lace curtain...that ain't "Good".  Hush it!
> 
> My Mom keeps puttin pressure on me to sell my kitchen mixes....I don't know if I have the heart for all that. erplexed



Lmao! Tell em JaiDiva! Cut them scraggly ends that look like rats been sucking on em...that's a personal pet peeve of mine.


----------



## bosswitch

That lovely moment when your hair grew without you noticing and you went from full APL to grazing BSL in ~ 6 months  Hopefully I'll be grazing WL by this time next year


----------



## Angelinhell

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I am so loving my hair right now!!  Regimen is locked in, holy grails are locked in, and my hair is so easy right now...  I've finally reached the place where all I have to do is watch my hair grow.



Yasssss! Awesome feeling isn't it? 
Although, I'm still looking for a new serum. Chi silk infusion is not working the same for me. As a matter of fact, I'm standing in JCP salon and reading three different ingredient lists on three different bottles.erplexed Very shady


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Gonna henna my hair red in the next few weeks....end this summer with some sexy color!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

watching Unsung on Youtube. I'm intrigued.


----------



## spellinto

thought i could replace my beloved moisturizer with a cheaper alternative...
...not my smartest move.  
i have YET to find anything that trumps my NTM Silk Touch Leave In!


----------



## HanaKuroi

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> Gonna henna my hair red in the next few weeks....end this summer with some sexy color!



Unless you are starting with blonde hair you won't get red hair. You will get highlights and lowlights in the sun.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Well my rushed straightening attempt was a frizzy poofy big ole ball of fail... I got most on my hair in a frizzy ponytail right now. Should be able to bun some kinda way by December.


----------



## lamaria211

I'm so ready to use up this stash its really taking forever!


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I love my box braids, but it's been two months. I'm excited to take them out and play with my own hair again.


----------



## shasha8685

Hmm..

Moisturizer+Oil+Ecostyler Olive Oil Gel+Scarf (in that order)


Looks like it's the combo for keeping my edges down. We'll see how they look at the end of the day....


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Really tempted to ahem "borrow" some agave nectar from my job.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Aussie 3 minute miracle...is saving my hair...damn you protein!!! I think I will dc with it tonight and a little Vatika on my scalp.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

HanaKuroi said:


> Unless you are starting with blonde hair you won't get red hair. You will get highlights and lowlights in the sun.



Lol, that's all I'm looking for.  A nice Auburn color to give my current dark brown some Pop.  I used to Love reds when I was in my 20's, so I wanna go back to that in a way that won't have all my hair shedding out...like it used to do when I'd Ferria at home...


----------



## sweetpea7

I think i have a problem....i was sitting next to a lady in church and hair was so thick and lush and it was straightened so when she started shouting she starting flipping her hair back and forth and all i could do is stare at the fullness and shine


----------



## PinkSunshine77

sweetpea7 said:
			
		

> I think i have a problem....i was sitting next to a lady in church and hair was so thick and lush and it was straightened so when she started shouting she starting flipping her hair back and forth and all i could do is stare at the fullness and shine



LOL!!!! I would've been doing the same


----------



## TheMenAllPause

sweetpea7 said:
			
		

> I think i have a problem....i was sitting next to a lady in church and hair was so thick and lush and it was straightened so when she started shouting she starting flipping her hair back and forth and all i could do is stare at the fullness and shine



Lol!!! I would have been all up in it too!


----------



## NJoy

I guess it's time for a hennindigo session.  *sigh*  It's such a process.  I think I'm going to henna my whole head and just indigo my hairline.  I hope my hair and I keep to our agreement and have no troubles.  She's acting so nice and feeling so wavy these days.  Be nice, baby.


----------



## ms.tatiana

When I first started growing my hair in March of 2010 & I was right above APL now its 2012 & I am right above BSL. I do get trims every 3 months, but I don't think my hair is growing the way I want it to. I'm going to change a few things I want mid-back length by next summer. 

Time to go back to the drawing board on growing my hair.


----------



## jbwphoto1

ms.tatiana said:


> When I first started growing my hair in March of 2010 & I was right above APL now its 2012 & I am right above BSL. I do get trims every 3 months, but I don't think my hair is growing the way I want it to. I'm going to change a few things I want mid-back length by next summer.
> 
> Time to go back to the drawing board on growing my hair.


 
ms.tatiana, may I ask why you're trimming every three months?


----------



## jbwphoto1

Last night, I had my first try at yarn twists.  Of course, when I was more than half way through, I figured out that I should start with braiding and then go to twisting.  I've never done any braids, cornrows or twists with added hair or anything, so I didn't know.  As I watch tv over the next couple of nights, I will re-do some of them.  Don't think the twists can withstand a full wash, but I have some braid spray in the bottom of the closet that I'll give another try.  

Since it didn't take that long, I may keep this first set in only for a couple of weeks.


----------



## ms.tatiana

jbwphoto1 said:
			
		

> ms.tatiana, may I ask why you're trimming every three months?



My hair stylist does it. I usually wear a weave for 2 months and then get let my hair down for a few weeks and when she presses it she trims. & now that I think about it the trims are really setbacks. How often should I trim?


----------



## jbwphoto1

ms.tatiana said:


> My hair stylist does it. I usually wear a weave for 2 months and then get let my hair down for a few weeks and when she presses it she trims. & now that I think about it the trims are really setbacks. How often should I trim?


 
If there's no damage, no trimming needed unless you're wearing a style that requires you have it like a bob or Halle Berry cut.


----------



## ms.tatiana

jbwphoto1 said:
			
		

> If there's no damage, no trimming needed unless you're wearing a style that requires you have it like a bob or Halle Berry cut.



I figured as much. Well I know not to get my ends clipped anymore. I just got them clipped in Feb & then in May. Ughhh I'm going to leave my ends alone now.


----------



## jbwphoto1

My henna/indigo order is still days away.  No problem since I just put in these yarn braids.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

ms.tatiana said:


> My hair stylist does it. I usually wear a weave for 2 months and then get let my hair down for a few weeks and when she presses it she trims. & now that I think about it the trims are really setbacks. How often should I trim?




ms.tatiana It sounds like she is cutting off all of your progress. Example: I sarted Jan 11 with CBL hair. Now 1.5 yrs later I'm almost waist length even with having a Nexxus promend set back. Maybe invest in a splitender and only trim when needed. There is so set schedule for trims, just as needed


----------



## NewlyNature12

Cannot wait until sept 1 and I get this weave taken out!!


----------



## ms.tatiana

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> ms.tatiana It sounds like she is cutting off all of your progress. Example: I sarted Jan 11 with CBL hair. Now 1.5 yrs later I'm almost waist length even with having a Nexxus promend set back. Maybe invest in a splitender and only trim when needed. There is so set schedule for trims, just as needed



Ughhh! I knew something was wrong because my hair was growing but she just kept cutting it. I think I won't see her again until the end of the year. My ends are healthy tho, they have a nice shape and all. I won't cut anymore.


----------



## pinkness27

Ms. Tiki What did Nexxus promend do to your hair to cause a setback?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

pinkness27 It glued my healthy ends together. I had to but off about and inch to separate all of my ends.


----------



## KurlyNinja

My bang area is just taking off! I remember when it didn't even come down to my nose, now its SL. Does hair try to even itself off to all be one length? My bang area has been getting more than half an inch a month for the past few months.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I washed my hair today after the InStyler fail. The curls felt so loose I freaked out, and it was so easy to comb I thought I had heat damage  But when I came out the curls were still there, just hanging slightly lower. and no tangles.... 

I DC'd all day just in case anyway... But I think my hair likes heat...?


----------



## pinkness27

Ms. Tiki said:


> @pinkness27 It glued my healthy ends together. I had to but off about and inch to separate all of my ends.



omg.... I used the sample, but it only lasted me like a day or two. I bought the Tresseme split remedy and I hate the way it makes my ends feel so hard and rough. I was thinking of going back to the Nexxus pro mend, but now I'm weary.


----------



## Arian

I find it odd that my hair responds better to water and an essential oil than it does to a spritz that has a lot of 'so called' goodies... hmmmm


----------



## pinkness27

I threw out the handwritten note and card from hair trigger elixer and I felt kind of guilty about it lol but I hate clutter I needed to get rid of some papers.


----------



## workinprogress1

Transitioning is not hard ...


----------



## PinkSunshine77

workinprogress1 said:
			
		

> Transitioning is not hard ...



It was for me after 6 months and that's why I relaxed.


----------



## workinprogress1

PinkSunshine77 said:
			
		

> It was for me after 6 months and that's why I relaxed.



What hair styles did you wear ? Protective styling has been the way to go for me. If you ever try again use braids, sew ins, buns and scarfs until you figure your hair out. I am 17 months post.


----------



## Lissa0821

I want to start steaming my hair again under my steamer but I can no longer stand to sit underneath it.  In all the years I had it, I never got use to how hot it is under that thing.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I had two people tell me that my hair is getting long. My hair was in a bun at the time, so this made it extra  I think I suffer from hair anorexia which is sad because I'm just SL+ LoL.. Dunno what's going to happen when I hit BSL. I think I'll think my hair is long when I'm able to make a fat, messy bun on top of my head. 

I'm going to try to rollerset this weekend and see what happens. I got some Sabino and a new leave-in.. Can't wait to see what happens!  

I've been, without realizing it, protective styling lately. I do my hair on the weekend, then during the week it's up in some type of updo/bun. Ends tucked. At nite, bunned in a satin scrunchie, ends moisturized (sometimes lightly baggied if I feel like it). I think I'll add my sulfur oil back in the mix and really get some growth/retention for the 2nd half of the year  If I make APL before my 30th bday next May... Imma act a complete fool.  I'mma swang that ish and hold my ponytail the whole nite.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Don't come asking me for hair advice, and then go double check what I said with your hairdresser. Then come back and tell me that what I told you contradicts what your wacktastical stylist was taught. Then why did you ask me in the first place!!!!!???? Smdh...


----------



## HanaKuroi

TheMenAllPause said:
			
		

> Don't come asking me for hair advice, and then go double check what I said with your hairdresser. Then come back and tell me that what I told you contradicts what your wacktastical stylist was taught. Then why did you ask me in the first place!!!!!???? Smdh...



I am sorry but why did she cone back and tell you? What a dummy


----------



## Raspberry

My face has been breaking out in cystic painful pimples and I just now made the connection to the energy smoothie I've been drinking over the past week. It has a ton of Biotin erplexed .. I should've gotten the clue when I noticed body hair comin in all Sasquatch-like.  At least my face shouldn't take long to clear up once I stop ingesting the Biotin.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I am sorry but why did she cone back and tell you? What a dummy



Who you tellin????!!!! But that's ok because I can slap both of them with my ponytail...POW!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I am slowly waking up to the fact that my Mom really is one of "those" people, who refuses to believe that Black women can grow long hair.  She's like a militant natural, to the point where she insists she has type 4 hair (she bloody well doesn't...she just has the same frizzy type 3 hair I do, and its all dry n whatnot), and told me that my hair looked "Long" when it was EL.  Ear Length!!  I'm grazing APL, she keeps telling me I need a hair cut.  I think I'll actually need to be fully HL for her to see it can actually happen.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I gotta figure out something for my nape and my collared shirts this fall/winter... I have on a button up and the collar keeps rubbing my nape and making it tangle. I smoothed a bunch of shea butter on my nape to soften it but now I just have a greasy collar


----------



## TootiePie

coworker just came over to my desk, told me my hair wasn't this thick yesterday and then parted my hair and started digging around in it like a monkey looking for bugs to eat. Talmbout, i know its some weave in here.


Im finna go Randy Savage on her.


----------



## jbwphoto1

TootiePie said:


> coworker just came over to my desk, told me my hair wasn't this thick yesterday and then parted my hair and started digging around in it like a monkey looking for bugs to eat. Talmbout, i know its some weave in here.
> 
> 
> Im finna go Randy Savage on her.


 


I think that's enough emoticons to let you know my opinion.


----------



## BostonMaria

Did a braid out last night and fluffed up my hair today (it goes from almost tailbone to shoulder length LOL) and someone commented that they liked my hairstyle.  I patted my fro and had an extra skip to my step LOL


----------



## TheMenAllPause

TootiePie said:
			
		

> coworker just came over to my desk, told me my hair wasn't this thick yesterday and then parted my hair and started digging around in it like a monkey looking for bugs to eat. Talmbout, i know its some weave in here.
> 
> Im finna go Randy Savage on her.



Lmao!! Now THAT is funny!!!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I need to be ignored one time to get the hint. Autocorrect is so damn annoying ugh. Oh and I'm hungry.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I love my hair right now


----------



## Lymegreen

It is annoying that I have to order Afroveda at least 2 months before I need it.  Sigh, but I haven't been able to find a replacement for the Shea Amla.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

yep good now


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Fighting temptation to go back but no..I'll go to Cafemom instead


----------



## choctaw

henna, fenugreek tea and yogurt paste  before indigo


----------



## shasha8685

I want some Hairveda Sitrinillah but I just can't get with how long it takes to get it! :/


----------



## TootiePie

I am having an awesome hair day. I used beautiful curls sculpting wax for a Bantu knot out... Amazeballs. Maybe that's why the monkey *** coworker attacked my hair today. I went to charming Charlie's after work and I excused my self as I walked past this lady on her phone, she said sure as glanced at me.... Then let out the loudest "oooooh!! Baby your hair is so thick and beautiful! Don't ever change it, anyone who doesn't like your hair is a hater! I wish my hair was thick like that'" *reaches and touches my hair* then remembers her manners (I guess) and asks my permission to touch it while her hand is still in my hair. ( seriously lol) I tell her she can touch it and she squeals and plays in my hair, like I was a doll baby, mind u she done put whoever was on the phone on hold just to play in my hair. She made me feel so good about my self, I just let her have her fun. But yea, that sculpting wax is good money!


----------



## leiah

Did a half assed henna yesterday.  Just needed to touch up the greys

I don't know how to get all my hair covered in henna in a position that will stay in a plastic cap for a few hours without just falling down I guess maybe I can make a really gross muddy bun


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I really need to  quit comparing my level of retention to the retention of other naturals. It's a serious downer...


----------



## Ms. Tiki

pinkness27 said:


> omg.... I used the sample, but it only lasted me like a day or two. I bought the Tresseme split remedy and I hate the way it makes my ends feel so hard and rough. I was thinking of going back to the Nexxus pro mend, but now I'm weary.




You couldn't pay me to put that stuff near my hair again. They gave me my money back


----------



## Ms. Tiki

TootiePie said:


> I am having an awesome hair day. I used beautiful curls sculpting wax for a Bantu knot out... Amazeballs. Maybe that's why the monkey *** coworker attacked my hair today. I went to charming Charlie's after work and I excused my self as I walked past this lady on her phone, she said sure as glanced at me.... Then let out the loudest "oooooh!! Baby your hair is so thick and beautiful! Don't ever change it, anyone who doesn't like your hair is a hater! I wish my hair was thick like that'" *reaches and touches my hair* then remembers her manners (I guess) and asks my permission to touch it while her hand is still in my hair. ( seriously lol) I tell her she can touch it and she squeals and plays in my hair, like I was a doll baby, mind u she done put whoever was on the phone on hold just to play in my hair. She made me feel so good about my self, I just let her have her fun. But yea, that sculpting wax is good money!




TootiePie You are having some serious hair drama. You need to start doing the don't touch my hair bob and weave. I wish a heifer would try to touch my hair. You much look friendly to folks.


----------



## TootiePie

Lol i normally mean mug by accident but I felt pretty today so I guess I did look extra friendly.  that old lady was so sweet though. Now my bald headed coworker on the other hand is gonna have a real misunderstanding if she monkey combs my hair again.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

TootiePie said:


> Lol i normally mean mug by accident but I felt pretty today so I guess I did look extra friendly.  that old lady was so sweet though. Now my bald headed coworker on the other hand is gonna have a real misunderstanding if she monkey combs my hair again.



Now that chick needs to be checked b/c the digging through your hair talking about it has to be weave is too much.


----------



## BadMamaJama

I hate wearing my hair pulled back in this freaking ponytail.  I've never been one to wear my hair like this, but that's okay, because I'll be APL next summer and it'll be worth it!


----------



## Meritamen

It is seriously too hot to wear wigs in this heat. Cowashing has become a great relaxing way to cool down.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Clarified last night, did a hard protein treatment, dc'd with heat for 45 mins then rollerset and flat ironed/pin curled.. when I tell you that I wanna molest my own hair..  Been getting compliments all morning, even at Meijer LOL. 

My natural hair loves heat and protein. I just can't blowdry AND flat iron. I either have to blowdry and do a twistout/braid out or rollerset and flat iron. It can't take both. Adding protein to my regimen has seriously made a tremendous difference; HUGE shout out to vivEz daNs lamouR because she gave me some amazing tips and I'm already seeing the benefits.


----------



## candy626

Wow just caught a reflection of my hair from the back. Ends look a raggedy mess. Will be trimming this afternoon after relaxing and rollersetting.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I think I want to cut my hair. For some reason it seems very sparse in my twist out. It may be time to start over....


----------



## Kindheart

I just trimmed my ends . To wash my hair i used a base and added pumpkin ,shea and argan oil Perfect combo.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

5:30 hair appointment today...whoop whoop!


----------



## choctaw

Nexxus Humectress conditioner ... over 20 years and it is still keeping my nappies happy


----------



## hair4romheaven

Got some herbs!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

*Sigh* I'm over manipulating my hair...but I Love the way fresh WnG's look, and feel!!  Ugh, better take it down a notch to 2-3x's a week.  

I think I'm a WnG addict...


----------



## Miss AJ

I have effed up. I got my hair straightened and SO liked it a lot lol. Not complaining about that part, but he wants me to straighten it more often so I'm concocting a style rotation compromise right now.


----------



## MsDee14

I need my hair to grow faster!!

Thinking of trying horsetail extract. Anyone try that with noticeable results? 

Biotin didn't do jack for me.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Funny how The world works 

I was watching YT last night and came across mahoganyknots and realized I know here IRL! then today while shopping in my local target I look back and she's behind me. HER HAIR IS GORGEOUS :lovedrool:


----------



## fatimablush

i might have to clip another half inch of thin dead scraggly ends...i knew i should have cut another 1/2 when i clipped 2 months ago.


----------



## SimJam

tapioca_pudding said:


> Clarified last night, did a hard protein treatment, dc'd with heat for 45 mins then rollerset and flat ironed/pin curled.. when I tell you that I wanna molest my own hair..  Been getting compliments all morning, even at Meijer LOL.
> 
> My natural hair loves heat and protein. I just can't blowdry AND flat iron. I either have to blowdry and do a twistout/braid out or rollerset and flat iron. It can't take both. Adding protein to my regimen has seriously made a tremendous difference; *HUGE shout out to @vivEz daNs lamouR because she gave me some amazing tips and I'm already seeing the benefits*.



please share the tips 

I think my hair is protein sensitive but it still does need protein, maybe I also need to up my protein game


----------



## candy626

Caught another glimpse of my hair from the back today and was mortified. Even though I just relaxed and flat ironed my hair still looked frizzy. And my ends atrocious. I just finished trimming and re-flat ironing. My hair looks better, but I really need to take another inch off. I am more or less at bsl...


----------



## youwillrise

been neglecting my hair.  going to wash, dc, detangle and all that stuff.  put some twists in my hair because once monday comes, i'm going to be uber busy.  full time work and almost full time school.


----------



## workinprogress1

Ordered my first bottle of sublimed sulfur powder yay me.  I also need to get back on my hairfinity game.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> You couldn't pay me to put that stuff near my hair again. They gave me my money back



Crap I just bought this :/ I do know it has added Protein and not to use it daily so maybe that should be alright.


----------



## Hairness

I have some shed hair soaking in some henna. I'm looking forward to seeing what the color looks like!


----------



## Nix08

Lurking in that Komaza thread is making me re-think daily cowashing.....I don't know I REALLY like doing it though.  And re-think shampoo...argh....I should just mind my business


----------



## Miss AJ

Just started using my sulfur oil again. I'm gonna just apply it to my scalp sans 10 minute massage and see if I can still produce 1 inch per month results.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I know I said I was going to wash my hair less....but I am NOT rocking 3 day hair at this BBQ.  Uh uh...that is Not Hot!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Was preparing my hair for a relaxer session and realized I'll be 6 months post in 5 more weeks, so I'm going to wait it out. Btwn the 1.5" cut I did like 2wks ago and the strengthening DC I'll be doing these next few weeks my T-up should be good.


----------



## melissa-bee

I was coming out of the hair product shop and a French African man stopped me and he said that he needs some help with some products for his wife's natural hair. Well we were standing right outside the store so I was like ask the staff in there. He told me there were no products for natural hair. I was about to tell him what I use but then I was thinking off coconut milk and that's weird to some people. Then he said leave in and I said shea butter. Then he got out a text and he wanted things like Darcy's Botanicals and Miss Jessie's which they don't really sell in stores down here. I told him to order it off the internet. I didn't even go in there to purchase any products, I just went to order a colour applicator bottle so it's easier to shampoo my scalp.


----------



## msbettyboop

I tried to reach around to pull my hair to check length again today but my arm wouldn't comply fully. As far as I could see though, it seems I'm almost APL. I'm so stunned. I'm going to blow out and straighten for the first time in almost a year in December. I look forward to being pleasantly surprised.


----------



## lamaria211

Sitting for 20mins with a receiving blanket wrapped around my head before I add my leave in


----------



## NaturalfienD

I've realized that I must apply my d/c like a relaxer to make sure all of my hair covered in the goodness.  My hair was so dry after going hard with protein last week  … after I applied the d/c like I mentioned above, my hair had some ackrite.  To celebrate, I went to Whole Foods and tricked off thirty-five bux on Grapeseed Oil, Everyday Shea Moisturizing Conditioner, and some Omega-3 supplements.  HHG!!


----------



## loved

Happy 6 month anniversary, TWA! I love you, but I'm not in love with you.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

It took me ten minutes to get my anniversary fro together. Ten!!! 


I'm all about this natural hair life


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Why must I always be tardy? I've been natural for almost a year & this is my 2nd time. Why am I just now trying out Ecostyler gel? Sally's had the 32 oz jar on sale for $2.99. Why was I paying all of that money for KCCC?


----------



## Oasis

i miss my natural hair.


----------



## Meritamen

I want a FHI Platform flat iron for Christmas.


----------



## MsDee14

8 months with no direct heat!


----------



## Miss AJ

Overnight deep conditioning session followed by early morning twisting session. Gonna twist my way to BSL in 2013


----------



## knjsavy

I am APL.  I didn't even pay attention, 19 months natural just flew by - no heat and protective styling must of paid off.  I was/am too busy working on defining my curls - i got so many different patterns, patches going on


----------



## Ogoma

I was going to alternate my weekly cleansing with shampoo, mudwash, ayurvedic herbs, and conditioning cleanser. But after my hair analysis with Komaza and the discussion on how rotating too many things in a short while can alter the hair's pH, I am going to slow my roll before I confuse the heck out of my hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Hair feels dry. Not in the mood to deep condition. Sigh....Guess its going to be dry for another week because I'm not budging.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

At last, the box braids are gone for now. Washed, DC, moisturized, and sealed my hair. Then put it in 8 flat twists. I am happy that my breakage has decreased, I can definitely see a more defined curl pattern, my edges are growing in nicely, and so is my nape. BUT, i definitely need to find a daily moisturizer, my hair was so dry when I took my braids out.


----------



## DaiseeDay

I really need to find some Shea butter on the ground. And Henna.


----------



## Arian

I wish I lived near a Trader Joe's.  Need shampoo...


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm gonna get a t-shirt to dry my hair from now on. My towels are starting to get a bit rough.


----------



## Nix08

Ogoma said:


> I was going to alternate my weekly cleansing with shampoo, mudwash, ayurvedic herbs, and conditioning cleanser. But after my hair analysis with Komaza and *the discussion on how rotating too many things in a short while can alter the hair's pH, *I am going to slow my roll before I confuse the heck out of my hair.


Ogoma can you elaborate....pretty please  Lurking in that Komaza thread is stressing me out


----------



## Ogoma

Nix08:

It stressed me out while waiting, but it is good to know. I rotate leave-ins every day for variety. She said that could *possibly* change the pH of the hair if the pH of the products vary.


----------



## halee_J

Maaaaan I can't find Ecostyler anywhere  I may have to breakdown and buy online but the shipping costs more than the product itself


----------



## melissa-bee

Oh wow, I just posted something and I looked at my siggy and realised that it's been 3 years today since my last relaxer. 
*Thinks back* Oh yes, that was the time I couldn't trust my mum to do my hair any more so I tried to relax it my self and only the front came out decently. And the back was pretty much still natural. My hair looked so awkward for the next few weeks.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

So, along with my conditioner addiction I now have a co-cleansing addiction...because I'm sitting here counting the days till I can co-cleanse again, and that just Can't be standard...   I just love a juuzzay WnG!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Want to relax but can't since I use sulfur. I prefer not to burn this time so I can make sure it's bonelaxed. My hair looks a hot mess right now. All I can do is keep gelling it down and putting it in my phony pony. I can't wait til my pageant so it can get relaxed,braided up and put under a wig.


----------



## TaylorT

Yesterday I was able to get ALL OF MY NATURAL HAIR INTO A PONYTAIL for the first time EVER since my BC!!!!!!!! LOL! I was so happy ya'll!


----------



## halee_J

I'm bored with my hair.


----------



## Nix08

^^me too....


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Im glad the mentions function isn't working. I wonder if there's a way to permanently turn mine off. I like to answer what I want and not see who's mentioned me or not.


----------



## Browniee

its been 4+ years, something has got to give. UUgh big chop time? Hmm maybe


----------



## leiah

My hair is wayy too moisturized.  I dont need to be heavy handed with heavy products in this weather.  Thinking about using the whole line of aphogee products and nothing else for a while... I don't think my hair can have too much protein.


----------



## Wildchild453

The Havana Twists are calling my name. Why do they have to be so darn pretty?


----------



## youwillrise

put in some twists tonight.  not sure how long i'll keep them in, but with work and school coming back full force starting tommorrow...it'll probably be a few weeks.


----------



## Dee_33

Loving this Kenra cond as a dc wayyyy more than I thought I would. Def have to pick up another liter when they go on sale again.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

leiah said:


> My hair is wayy too moisturized.  I dont need to be heavy handed with heavy products in this weather.  Thinking about using the whole line of aphogee products and nothing else for a while... I don't think my hair can have too much protein.



That's why I do a hard protein weekly...without it, I wouldn't be able to handle all the moisture in my reggie.  Its Super easy for me to overmoisturize too.


----------



## choctaw

I am looking forward to comparing henna purchased from local Indian grocer with an online purchase ... I need to find some arabic or greek markets that carry olive oil and fresh henna ...


----------



## leiah

choctaw said:


> I am looking forward to comparing henna purchased from local Indian grocer with an online purchase ... I need to find some arabic or greek markets that carry olive oil and fresh henna ...



I found my best henna at a muslim store.  Some great scarves too.


----------



## SEMO

I'm not sure the curly girl method is for me.  I can't seem to give up my staple sulfate shampoos.  My hair *loves* Roux Porosity Control shampoo and has for about a decade.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I did a Protein treatment today with my IC Olive Oil Reconstructor, washed it out. Added my sulfur oil and am about to wash that out and shampoo. I really felt lazy this morning and didn't think I would wash but it's about that time.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My hair looks it's regular thick self after a blow dry versus a flat iron. I love it.


----------



## tocktick

Finally took out my braids, so now I can have my hair out for a week and then it's back in braids (going on vacation). I'm going to practice doing a Heidi/Dutch braid, with some hair left out at the front for a quick work style.


----------



## NewlyNature12

So so so nervous about taking out this weave and wearing my natural hair...I don't have a backup plan so I really hope I can style it well. I guess I could weave it up again? Ugh I dont want to. These women at work are vicious...


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I found another low manipulation style that works for me. My hair is flat ironed but the humidity has cut the fool in my head. I took my puffy hair and put it in one low braid last night, pinned the end up, took it out this morning and finger combed. Put a hair clip in the top to keep my hair off my face. I will wear this style all week. Oh and I did a length check.


----------



## choctaw

Coconut oil pre-poo before using TJ Citrus shampoo, rinse clean, acv rinse, condition, rinse clean and apply oil to soaking wet hair. Braid to dry. Hair is clean, soft and strong.


----------



## NJoy

I'm SO wanting to flat iron the back of my hair to see where I am and to feel it out.  But I'm also SO lazy.  That's hard work (which is why I'm only talking about the back).  Anywho, I feel a length check coming on.  It's been a minute and I want to see how cutting the knots out affected my hemline.  erplexed


----------



## ms.tatiana

My Yasmine half wig got so nappy at the ends I had to cut the bottom off then it looked horrible, so I had to spray it with some remi leave in conditioner and it came back to life


----------



## kandake

I hate my hair today.  I did a twist-out.  The left side was a little damp when I took out my twists so its a big ole ball of frizz and the other side is cute cork screws.  Arggghhhhh


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I wonder if DD wants this give me a scalp massage with my oil mix? Maybe I can bribe her since she wants a wash, DC and set tonight.


----------



## MsDee14

I joined the gym for health reasons, but am curious to see if I get any accelerated hair growth. *Fingerscrossed*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

my hair is hard like okum and looks like dried coconut bark with a dash of oil on it ...

I have not been good to my hair lately


----------



## MACGlossChick

Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Shampoo and Conditioner  ... why did I wait so long to hop on this bandwagon?


----------



## Aviah

I really want to know the purpose of putting 5 million oils together on your hair and scalp really do besides making an oil slick. Okay, not 5 million, but 4, 5,and 6+ oils???


----------



## Ogoma

If the Suave Naturals Coconut doesn't work, I am done with the cheap stuff. My hair has been a mess co-washing with Suave Naturals and V05 these past few weeks


----------



## NJoy

Aviah said:


> I really want to know the purpose of putting 5 million oils together on your hair and scalp really do besides making an oil slick. Okay, not 5 million, but 4, 5,and 6+ oils???


 
Aviah

I don't know about 5 million but, I mix a few for my scalp and get crazy growth.  For me, some oils are too pricey or too thick to use alone. Slicks come from using too much, not too many. I also use oils to seal. My ends are happy.


----------



## NJoy

The spirit is willing but my time is limited.  *sigh*  I need a good DC. And I haven't used my steamer in months.  Time to schedule a "Me" day.  Seriously.


----------



## Aviah

NJoy said:


> Aviah
> 
> I don't know about 5 million but, I mix a few for my scalp and get crazy growth.  For me, some oils are too pricey or too thick to use alone. Slicks come from using too much, not too many. I also use oils to seal. My ends are happy.



Thanks, I didn't consider the price or thickness,  but isn't it the sulfur in your mix that promotes growth?

NJoy


----------



## irisak

I wore my first wash and go in years. Now that my hair is healthier it has some texture and wave/curl to it. Plus I have real hang now. I think I like it.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## Lissa0821

I think I am going to give co-washing a try again.


----------



## NappyNelle

Aviah said:


> Thanks, I didn't consider the price or thickness,  but isn't it the sulfur in your mix that promotes growth?
> 
> NJoy



Aviah Certain essential oils, plant oils, and extracts also promote growth. I definitely add extras to my sulfur oil. Everything helps.


----------



## NappyNelle

I forgot my own thought. C'mon hair, grow!


----------



## Saga

*sigh* This video is taking forever to encode onto my computer v___v . . .


----------



## Blairx0

Roller set try number 2. Better but not good enough. Going to flat iron the roots in the am and try to wear it for a few days. I will master this


----------



## leiah

proud of myself for leaving wal mart and walgreens without any hair products.


----------



## Arian

Trying to find a cute hairstyle...a haircut... 4 weeks until my hair gets cut...again...


----------



## shasha8685

I want to try out a new half wig...but what kind do I want?


----------



## NJoy

Aviah said:


> Thanks, I didn't consider the price or thickness, but isn't it the sulfur in your mix that promotes growth?
> NJoy


 
Aviah

It does.  And some carrier and essential oils promote growth too.


----------



## aribell

Satin sheets and pillowcase FTW!

Makes things _so_ much easier.


----------



## caliscurls

Just realized I've been a PJ much longer than I thought...found an ionic rollerset steamer in my closet this morning. I was seriously thinking about buying one so this is a great find


----------



## NJoy

Wearing my hair in chunky twists. Feeling pretty "Hair Crush" right now.


----------



## NJoy

Welp.  Twists always provoke me to trim.  So, I trimmed 2" off the left side and 1" off the right side (since cutting the knots out left me uneven).

I'm closer to natural.  Don't know why I'm stalling but, I am holding out til the end of the year....if possible.


----------



## Meritamen

A good trim does wonders! Just washed out my press and my ends feel so much better. Makes me wish I had gotten a professional trim at the beginning of the year. I am so happy to have found someone I can trust with my hair.


----------



## Aireen

Seriously excited for my hair to grow back. I cut off so much hair this year, I could've been at HL by now.  Anyway whatever, I still don't know what my length is, too many layers but I think I'm at least APL in the back. I'm so glad I tried sealing conditioner with EVOO as just something random to do. My hair comes out soft _every_ single time. I'm going to try it with coconut oil probably next weekend when I'm back home since I have tons of that stuff. Hopefully the results are the same or better since that seems to be everyone's go to oil on Youtube for extra hair nourishment. Anyway, since this method works so well, I'll have maximum retention. I just want my hair to be a decent length by Christmas so I'm gonna buy some hair vitamins or something to magically make my hair grow faster than a unicorn. I miss my MBL hair.


----------



## Miss AJ

Now is one of those times I am GLAD I have a ton of hair products cuz money is very tight right now and I'd be sick if I didn't have any DC or leave-in lol.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Gonna relax this wknd btwn Friday and Monday since I have a long wknd, no need in continuing a stretch my hair is saying no to. I think I'm going to also start relaxing every 12 wks instead of every 16wks. I think that will make a difference in thickening up my ends since it's much easier to handle 3 months of my NG when relaxing and styling instead of 4 months which = less stress and breakage which I discovered is causing me to cut.


----------



## bosswitch

I have about 3.5-4 inches of thin, scraggly ends that need to be cut off  These ends have gone through a lot; jerri curl, stale weave, relaxer and my high heat, no moisture pre-HHJ hair care practices  Going to wait until I reach BSB (by the end of this year, God willing) to cut them off slowly. I think once I get those of my hair will feel and look much thicker


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I am officially in Deep Love with my hair socks....like Love.  They make 2-3 day hair so easy, and they look so Cute!  Even DH liked my new LocSoc with its cute rasta colors.  He started singing "Natty Dreadlocks" to me.


----------



## MsDee14

MrsJaiDiva where do you get the locsocs from?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

MsDee14 said:


> MrsJaiDiva where do you get the locsocs from?



I got my LocSoc from http://www.soclocsoc.com/, but be warned...their CS is horrible, and I didn't get my LocSoc till After I opened up a PayPal dispute.  On the other hand, its super comfortable...  

I get my Buff's from http://www.planetbuff.com.  I love these, but the LocSoc has a slightly better fit, because of the elastic on one end.


----------



## Angelinhell

Back to washing twice a week. My hair is sooo spoiled.


----------



## Lymegreen

I tried my Wen 613 today!!!  It cleans my hair better than cowashing but I still need to use my regular AO conditioners and leave-ins.  

No complaints as a cleanser.  I like it.


----------



## InBloom

I'm going to Ulta when I get off work today!!!!

Yay!!!!

I'm so excited!!!

I have two $5 coupons to spend on any $15 purchase!  

Why is this so exciting??

What to buy?  What to buy?  I don't know yet...I just know I'm gonna buy SOMETHIN good.  

Yay!!

Joico Reconstructor?  Keracare stuff?  My new love...Organix Macadamia Oil mask???  All of the above?  

Too much!


----------



## JJamiah

Get tired of waiting for Curl Formers to come out with their Extra Long and Extra Wide CurlFormers. I am ready to get and buy the generic brand...... What is taking them so long? the knock off's already have it. 

IF the knock off's had it an inch longer like the curlformers I'd be on it already


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm trying to decide if I want to keep wearing my high textured bun or do some kind of braided updo. :scratchch Decisions, decisions. I'm at the point where I am sick of my hair and don't want to do anything drastic.   

I have a few more minutes to decide what I want to do...


----------



## Miss AJ

I have got to stay consistent with protective styling if I'm going to reach BSB next year... Maybe then I'll be brave enough to cut off the last of my heat damaged ends.


----------



## shasha8685

Wanting to transition into full cap wigs and *maybe* lace fronts. I need some suggestions.


I definitely want to try freetress bali girl though....


----------



## Arian

Anyone know how often aveyou has sales?


----------



## Napp

i wish i could get my hair to grow an inch per month

im a growth aid skeptic but im tempted to try them again


----------



## Ogoma

I have no desire to shop for anything - products, clothes, shoes, etc. I have been trying to get here and now I am here, I want it back . I have had to force myself to buy some hair products as it is easier to get here before I head back.


----------



## KimPossibli

Why do I go crazy buying oils?
sigh.. and Idont know nothing about Apricot Kernel or kukui oil... 

google here I come

I'm trying a phytospecific dc for the first time.. and Ihate it..at least it was on sale.
I also not liking this naturesgate shampoo..

I like my sulfates mannnn


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm gonna start making a list of all the hair products I want to buy when I go home to the states for a visit. Amazing how hard it is to find freakin leave in conditioner out here.


----------



## Miss AJ

Napp said:


> i wish i could get my hair to grow an inch per month
> 
> im a growth aid skeptic but im tempted to try them again


 

I'm tellin you, sulfur oil is the truth!  I was getting an inch per month when I massaged my scalp with it every night and I was a growth aid skeptic too.


----------



## Saga

Wheeeew, FINALLY finished my blow out. Overnight DCing and washing in the morning is kinda exhausting -___- I'm fitting to go back to sleep.


----------



## Nix08

I realize that with my fine strands I will certainly get splits if I wear my hair down too often.  Soooo I'm going to have to seriously PS until I reach my goal  This makes me 'hair bored'  I'll scale back and do my hair every other day instead now.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I don't know why I had to have a crazy curl pattern. It does some of everything which makes it tangle on itself, like a phone cord from back in the day that got twisted out of shape.


----------



## Blairx0

Tell me why my fuse blew when I was sitting under the dryer and I had to go outside to reset it. My neighbors thought I was crazy with cobditoner in my hair and a bright plastic cap on my head.


----------



## shasha8685

Love love LOVE Freetress Bali Girl! I think I'm gonna rock this wig for a while....


----------



## Rocky91

it seems as though i'm gonna be literally just forgetting about my hair this semester.
only the 1st week, and I'm already busy as hell!!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Miss AJ said:


> I'm tellin you, sulfur oil is the truth!  I was getting an inch per month when I massaged my scalp with it every night and I was a growth aid skeptic too.



Im sorry I co sign for real. I was the same way with the growth aids until I started using it for myself. Please tell me what was your mix? The NJOY Concoction mix challenge starts tomorrow and Im hyped.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I dusted my ends last night...hair was easier to comb this morning...no rough ends.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Well I have to get back on my hair grind. I wanted to make MBL but I have had 2 trims this year and dyed my hair so I don't think that is going to work.


----------



## halee_J

Man, _every time_ I seriously decide to invest in a HH lace wig, I get so damn indecisive  I can't decide whether I want to get a kinky curly or a yaki straight. The straight would be so much easier to maintain. I plan to wear it as a HW with a headband, and since I'm almost fully natural, it would make sense to get the KK (not about straightening and blending ****). But the KK looks like _*wooorrrkkk*_,  alladat misting, combing, srucnching and product? I ain't bout that life! lol. Those whole point is to not have to "do hair"   **sigh**....The inner turmoil continues


----------



## Napp

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Im sorry I co sign for real. I was the same way with the growth aids until I started using it for myself. Please tell me what was your mix? The NJOY Concoction mix challenge starts tomorrow and Im hyped.



Ive tried so many growth aids in the past and none work....i see many clain that inch per minth but i dont see really good documented proof (inconsistent photos,lighting,angles,no neasuring tape etc) i wish more people who used growth aids would document their progress better :/


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My hair looks a ham. I had to put on a half wig bc I didn't look presentable with the phony bun. It's sad. My hair looks like I never put a relaxer on it. I so wish I could just slap some relaxer on it now so it can be presentable but with me using growth aids I have to go cold turkey for a week beforehand. I hope I can find a good wig tomorrow if I get paid. I can't go looking ham to work no more.


----------



## JJamiah

I love my new haircut.


----------



## Lissa0821

My hair has been so dry today.  I pulled out my steamer and figured what the issue I was having and fixed it.  I will sitting under it tomorrow.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I know I need to wash my hair today but I had such a crazy week.  I just do not feel up to it right now.  It will have to wait until after Labor Day weekend.


----------



## IMFOCSD

i am such a slow grower....sigh...

my ends feel so thin compared to the rest of my hair....im gonna wash, dc, flat iron and trim tomorrow...maybe an inch


----------



## hair4romheaven

Took down my twist, protein DC on dry hair w/ steamer, gonna moist DC next under steamer then twist back up. Oh so simple but yet so time consuming


----------



## NikkiQ

Did a wash n go today for the first time in over a year. Not used to this at all


----------



## Oasis

cant wait to take the sew in out.

i hate dealing with my hair when its loose but when it protected i miss it.


----------



## Mertzy

Target needs to restock Jane Carter's nourish and shine. My hair NEEDS it!


----------



## NappyNelle

Relaxing under the steamer... sometimes, it's a huge hassle and I'm extra fidgety; other times, I love the luxurious feeling of pampering myself.


----------



## Nix08

Saw the loveliest layered waist length V cut today...I'm inspired


----------



## leiah

I really hope my hair dries overnight in these braids.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Went through and based my scalp. Will let it sit tonight and then see if there are any tender spots in the morning and rebase those areas. Will relax on Monday morning. Cant be bothered with looking like wth at work anymore. Its quite embarrassing. Hope this time my hair will be straighter with this relaxer time. Also will not go past 12 weeks anymore. I have had a big bout with tangles not cute. Will use my Silicon Mix as a dc after relaxing and doing a semi-permanent color on my hair.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Talk about silky smooth and airy!


----------



## growingbrown

My new hair goal is to reach bra strap by dec. 31. Thats about 3 inches. I plan to do protective styles to protect those ends and no heat. Yea, i can do it! Im currently 16 months natural (big chop) and 3 years and 2 months since my last relaxer.


----------



## Arian

I need a trim--that much is clear.  But my hair still feels so good from the Curl Junkie.  I shouldn't have used the olive oil on my ends though.  My hair is a little hard where I applied the oil.


----------



## sunnieb

Wore my hair down and kinda straight today.  The stares rained down....again.

I really can't wait for the day when APL-BSL on a black woman is the norm.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I took the boys to a kids party today, and got a few compliments on my hair. :Blush2:  I must say...the longer it gets, the better it looks!  I look at those EL pics, and I'm like Never Again!!


----------



## Arian

I think I've raved about my Curl Junkie experience in every thread! 

Now to do it in this one 

I am pleased.  I mean, I really expected them not to work.  I've had very little success lately with keeping moisture in my strands.  A product would work initially while my hair is wet, but once completely dry-- 

Out of the 4 CJ products I have, I am only on the fence about 1 and that's the Smoothing Lotion.  I don't know if I used that product correctly.  I used it on wet hair.  I will try it on damp and dry hair before completely giving up on it.  Then again, I don't know if using it in conjunction with the Honey Butta is what really brought out the moisture levels in my hair.

I'm going to use the line for an entire month, and if it continues to be a hit, I will advance the products to HG status!


----------



## NJoy

I've been having happy hair lately.  Happy, happy hair.


----------



## Napp

im wondering why i want to grow out my relaxer again. i was enjoying the relaxed life


----------



## NYAmicas

omg, cant wait to wash my hair!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

12 weeks this Monday....not so bad.


----------



## Ogoma

I am not buying anything: hair products, beauty products, clothes, shoes, accessories until April 2013. I will only replace hair/beauty stuff if I run out of something I need.


----------



## Kindheart

I m mad at myself for buying 7 KBB products ,...2 masks ,1hair nectar,2 jojoba oil , Love butter , 1 cremeliscious . I m an impulsive buyer When it comes to hair products , i got serious issues .


----------



## youwillrise

hope these twists will look decent for at least another week...another 2 weeks would be great, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Don't know what possessed me to apply this cellophane without gloves, I should have waited until I bought some more to apply. Just SMH.


----------



## knjsavy

thinking of hiding my hair under some half wigs and twists but loving my length and curls now that the frizz is under control - yay shea moisture and wen products. What to do, what to do


----------



## SmilingElephant

Curls are back 

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop

Finally came across tresemmes naturals conditioner today and jumped on it. I also bought something new - VO5 nourish me truly conditioner. The bottle says it has 5 kinds of oils. Let's see if it works out. This should satisfy the urge to buy wen 613 for the time being.


----------



## melissa-bee

A couple of weeks ago I decided I was going to start putting oil in my hair every night regardless of whether it was dry or not. I think it's working very well and my breakage is a lot less than it was before. Before I used to "listen" to my hair and put oil or moisturise it when it felt dry. I used to wait for it to feel dry. By the time it's dry it is already too late. It has already prepared to break off. 
I have to treat my hair like a new born baby and just oil it every night regardless because it cannot communicate with me properly


----------



## Drtondalia

I do a length check in January and in July. I get so excited about the progress I make each time. But then I look t my previous length check and think......was I really excited about THAT. LoL  I love my hair and all the progress is has made in these last few years.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## shasha8685

My brother comes up to me this morning and says " I wish you would tell our cousins about hair care. They don't always have to slap a relaxed on their hair."



Welp.


----------



## candy626

Everytime I see someone with pretty curly hair it makes me want to wear my hair curly.
But then once I wear it curly for a day or two the novelty wears off. If I could get my wash n go's to last 3-4 days.


----------



## InBloom

sunnieb said:


> Wore my hair down and kinda straight today. The stares rained down....again.
> 
> I really can't wait for the day when APL-BSL on a black woman is the norm.


 


The shallow/superficial/slightly self-absorbed part of me would LOVE this kind of attention.  Its a good thing that my hair isn't long because I would likely break my neck swangin my hair around all unnecessarily.  

Know thy self, my mantra


----------



## Aviah

So Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in... with a small amount of EVOO...

So simple, so cheap. So soft, so light, non-greasy.
You'd think I was making a commercial for these people. But NOTHING has done my hair like this. I stopped buying because they changed their formula and tried some other stuff, but came back and tried it. Still works well, if not better than the last one? Man. I went to work today and with anything else my ends are usually dry by now, but I got that all day twistout that's still soft. 

They better never stop selling this stuff...


----------



## Kurlee

trying to do "weekly styles" to keep manipulation down to a minimum. SSKs are killing me.


----------



## halee_J

Screw it, i'm just gonna get me a creta girl she looks so beautimous!  plus if I end up hating it, I was only out 18 bucks. If I end up loving it, then maybe I'll invest in a HH. I need to get something fast though, humidty was only 42% today, and my hair is not having it


----------



## halee_J

melissa-bee said:


> A couple of weeks ago I decided I was going to start putting oil in my hair every night regardless of whether it was dry or not. I think it's working very well and my breakage is a lot less than it was before. Before I used to "listen" to my hair and put oil or moisturise it when it felt dry. I used to wait for it to feel dry.* By the time it's dry it is already too late. It has already prepared to break off. *
> I have to treat my hair like a new born baby and just oil it every night regardless because it cannot communicate with me properly



This. I too used to m&s only when I felt dry, but for the last few months I've been slathering on the moisture and sealant regardless and I must say my ends are in much better shape. It makes sense, its like our bodies with water. If you wait until you feel thirsty to drink water, you are already dehydrated.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Retouched corrective tonight. Yea that was a  bust. I think it may be the relaxer since it just won't go bone. I really may have to chop it up and just be texlaxed. It's healthy and not much hair came out in the comb through the process. Not bad at all. Now my hair is freshly relaxed,colored-semi-perm and crossed wrapped waiting for my half wig on Tuesday. If I go anywhere on tomorrow it will be bunned. I loved the texture of the Mizani Supreme oil. Very light and made my hair feel so soft. Worth every penny. I feel I gained a little length nothing to write home about. Hopefully in a week I will go back to using my sulfur mix and maybe by new year I will have some nice growth.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

GoddessMaker don't forget to post pics in the relaxed hair reveal thread


----------



## Philippians413

We voted for you Aveyou, now have that flash sale already!


----------



## ms.tatiana

I have my mind set on getting two braids next week.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

That Organix Macadamia Oil smells oh so good!


----------



## melissa-bee

Don't do tea/coffee rinses in the evening if you wanna sleep :crazy:


----------



## melissa-bee

We have 154,301 members.


----------



## melissa-bee

There are only 46 members on line and they are not posting. I feel alone


----------



## NewlyNature12

My bangs are so heat trained...I can't get them to curl or do anything.  A few sections are just limp and wavy.  UGH so annoyed; I knew this would happen. Glad I didn't let her blow out and straighten my hair and cause even more damage. Hopefully this protein treatment does something.


----------



## NikkiQ

Was hair stalking at the beach yesterday. Amazing how many PR ladies straighten their hair instead of rockin the curls. But one lady...her curly hair was WHip length and gorgeous!!!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Wow....this has been a Wack morning.  Cannot Wait till these boys go down for their nap, so I can wash this MT out of my hair and take a nap myself.  Smh...I miss life when I stayed in bed all day, and played video games all night...


----------



## candy626

Just went into my fotki to look at pictures of my hair at the end of last year. It's not that much shorter then where it is now and my ends look better. It's really good to take pictures of your progress because it will truly show if what you're doing is working and not working. Realizing that once again this year, I heat styled too much.


----------



## Meritamen

Having my hair pressed has finally killed off any remnant of desire to relax my hair again. Every now and then that little urge would creep up on me usually when I would become frustrated with detangling. But seeing my hair straight, all though pretty, really looks weird to me. lol It's a novelty. 
Seeing how healthy my hair has become has kicked me out of my hair funk. Heck, I'm DC'ing right now! I really want to see where my hair will be in another two years with proper care.


----------



## Miss AJ

Did the aphogee 2 step protein treatment yesterday and my hair felt SO much stronger. Clearly a medium protein DC every other week is not enough for these fine strands.


----------



## Arian

Are there any natural heads that don't use any products after washing and DCing their hair?  I would start a thread if I wasn't so afraid this topic has been discussed before.  I tried google and the search function here.

OAN, I love Honey Butta as a twist creme!  Soft, soft hair.. 

But I don't know if it would be too heavy for my last couple of fros of the season...plus, I love the definition my hair has when nekkid with no product....


----------



## halee_J

You know what, I'm tired of my growth rate. I'm doing something about it. I know a lot has to do with supplementation or lack thereof. I've been taking Omega 3s for the last few months now to get more consistent with the other supplements.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I don't know if I want APL hair anymore. I want a good full sl and maybe graze apl but that's it. I just want a nice pony and I'm good. I don't wear my hair down and don't like the fuss of combing and being delicate so a lot of hair would be so not attainable. I just want my hair to be healthy as it can be and strong. I did like my bun I rocked today though soft yet full.


----------



## curlcomplexity

I've been natural for 3 months now, 11 months post relaxer. I wore my hair in a large puff today. My father, who I don't have the best relationship with says that he hates my hair and calls me ugly. Says that he liked my hair better when it was long and straight. I told him that I didn't care what he thought and that its my hair. Asked him if he hates my hair, does he hate his own too (he wears a fro)?  I don't understand why it's such a bad thing to wear my hair the way God intended it to be. I'm sitting here trying to be strong, but I feel like crying...


----------



## yardyspice

So I was toying with the idea of wearing my hair straight for a while which is a recipe for disaster for because my hair and heat do not get along so I stayed up last night and made a wig. Gave my hands something to do and it keep my hair out of sight so I don't do anything crazy.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

My hair is feeling So Good after that MT DC...just what it needed!  I fell asleep with my hair still wrapped up, so it's all frizzy now...I'll need to rinse it tomorrow, and re-gel it.  I'm also totally unimpressed with the HE Honey I'm Strong....way not enough slip for me.  I'll stick to the LTR...which I don't really use either.


----------



## Rae81

a hairdresser told my sister that her hair is breaking because she waited to long between relaxers and it makes her hair fragile. i guess on one hand that is correct if you dont know how to handle both textures and are not caring for your hair properly. i just dont want her to start getting perms every 4 weeks because she thinks her hair will break if she doesnt. her hair is fragile and i think getting perms more frequently then she was will cause more harm then good. i dont know...


----------



## Britt

I am really styled challenged. I'm good with caring for hair but simplicity and basic ease work best for me. Yesterday I spent at least 2 hours blow drying, flat ironing and put in a few flexi rods. Just took my flexi rods down and my hair looks like shyt


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Brittster said:


> I am really styled challenged. I'm good with caring for hair but simplicity and basic ease work best for me. Yesterday I spent at least 2 hours blow drying, flat ironing and put in a few flexi rods. Just took my flexi rods down and my hair looks like shyt



Testify!


----------



## NappyNelle

C'mon MBL, c'mon!


----------



## bajandoc86

qtslim83 said:


> I've been natural for 3 months now, 11 months post relaxer. I wore my hair in a large puff today. My father, who I don't have the best relationship with says that he hates my hair and calls me ugly. Says that he liked my hair better when it was long and straight. I told him that I didn't care what he thought and that its my hair. Asked him if he hates my hair, does he hate his own too (he wears a fro)?  I don't understand why it's such a bad thing to wear my hair the way God intended it to be. I'm sitting here trying to be strong, but I feel like crying...



qtslim83  Your father is being cruel. People can have their opinions as to what they like best re: hair/dress etc. But once YOU love it, ignore the rest.


----------



## knjsavy

So tempted to call in sick tomorrow so I get my hands on my wen orders as soon as I see the delivery person coming down the block.  Maybe i will go to work and get sick so I can come home early..sounds like a plan


----------



## NewlyNature12

First wash n go ever on my natural hair today...used Eco Styler Olive Oil, lots of conditioner... I have a feeling I'll be washing this out soon though. It's so crunchy.  And I need a diffuser.  My hair took forever to dry!


----------



## NJoy

Ugh. My iron level is low. Now I know. Craving ice/snow and itching for no good reason means low iron for me. Took some iron pills after eating and my stomach couldn't take it. Puke Fest 2012.  

Maybe I need a good multi with extra iron. Anyone have any suggestions? I'm pretty sure low iron will not help my hair growth.


----------



## leiah

Took 3 days for my hair to dry in 6 braids.


----------



## Ogoma

After my race in November, I will braid/twist my hair until the end of the year.


----------



## Napp

I cant believe i was such a wimp before with 12 weeks of ng. I am 6 months post now and the ng doesnt even faze me anymore. Keratin treatments may have something to do with that though


----------



## BadMamaJama

NJoy said:


> Ugh. My iron level is low. Now I know. Craving ice/snow and itching for no good reason means low iron for me. Took some iron pills after eating and my stomach couldn't take it. Puke Fest 2012.
> 
> Maybe I need a good multi with extra iron. Anyone have any suggestions? I'm pretty sure low iron will not help my hair growth.



NJoy, Have you tried slow release iron?  It's much better on your stomach than reg iron.


----------



## BadMamaJama

I wanted to order some Darcy's Botanicals Lemongrass Transitioning Creme but for the $20 bottle shipping was $10.  No thanks.  I'm so over paying hella money for shipping.


----------



## NJoy

BadMamaJama said:


> @NJoy, Have you tried slow release iron? It's much better on your stomach than reg iron.


 
BadMamaJama

I haven't.  Thanks for that suggestion. That sounds like what I need.


----------



## freckledface

It's been raining all day today so I up on my hawiiani 14 n 1 and sat on my balcony now my hair is wet. Cool


----------



## jbwphoto1

knjsavy said:


> So tempted to call in sick tomorrow so I get my hands on my wen orders as soon as I see the delivery person coming down the block.  Maybe i will go to work and get sick so I can come home early..sounds like a plan



First thought was we need to stage an intervention.  Second thought was wondering how much time do you still have for the rest of the year.  Last thought was wondering what they would say and how they would look at your job if you told them you were going home to get the mail and do your hair.


----------



## lamaria211

I think my hair could survive on water and coconut oil alone but I wont try it I love conditioners to much


----------



## melissa-bee

..................


----------



## HanaKuroi

I want to henna today but I am afraid to. I had an allergic reaction to some cheap nail polish and I have a rash on my face wherever I touched it.


----------



## MsDee14

deleted.......


----------



## MsDee14

Wearing my hair out (not in twists) feels so good. 

It looks so plain, but I had a bunch of compliments. 

I think people compliment anything that's not the norm at my job.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I have to muster up the will to trim my ends....maybe this weekend....


----------



## melissa-bee

................


----------



## Nix08

I think I need to put myself on a personal no length check challenge


----------



## HanaKuroi

I bought 3L of oyin hair dew and one honey hemp. I think I should have bought more the weather is changing it is 54 and the hair dew is glycerin free. Time to start switching products.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

Do you ladies use conditioner after a deep condition?  Do any of you ladies use conditioning rinses as your wash out conditioner?

TIA

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MsDee14

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Do you ladies use conditioner after a deep condition?  Do any of you ladies use conditioning rinses as your wash out conditioner?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




I used to when I would do a protein DC... then follow up with a moisturizing conditioner. 

I now just use a Moisturizing/Protein DC..to avoid an extra step.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Ogoma said:


> I am not buying anything: hair products, beauty products, clothes, shoes, accessories until April 2013. I will only replace hair/beauty stuff if I run out of something I need.


 
I just found out Talbot's is having a fantastic clearance sale online, but then I thought about this....

Now I don't think I can buy anything. Oh, well. I guess I'll just leave that money in my account for now.


----------



## Ogoma

Took a flex day today; too tired from my trip. I am going to unpack, soak in the tub, and then lovingly co-wash my hair .


----------



## halee_J

Wow that Aphogee 2min pre-poo was just what my hair needed. My hair feels great and looks super dark.


----------



## Embyra

I hope this weave im interested in looks good In person I'm meeting the seller tommo evening 

I'm hoping to make clip ins with it need a change with my hair

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BostonMaria

Tomorrow is going to be a long day. Going to do 4 heads of hair in one day. Rollersetting and flatironing DD's hair (3B classic length), stepdaughter #1's hair (MBL 2A), and stepdaughter #2's hair (she fugged up her hair.. It's now SL, blonde + orange and full of splits). Then somehow find time to do my naps.

sent thru my iPhone


----------



## NJoy

BostonMaria said:


> Tomorrow is going to be a long day. Going to do 4 heads of hair in one day. Rollersetting and flatironing DD's hair (3B classic length), stepdaughter #1's hair (MBL 2A), and stepdaughter #2's hair (she fugged up her hair.. It's now SL, blonde + orange and full of splits). Then somehow find time to do my naps.
> 
> sent thru my iPhone


 
Girl, good luck with that.  When I was doing 3 dd's heads, I NEVER got around to mine.  My doo was a ponytail.  That's the best I could do.


----------



## JJamiah

APL and loving it, :woohoo2:That hair cut was just what the doctor ordered. SO EASY to do, comb loves to just glide with no hair in it, or snagging  
I can't wait until wash day  Thursday night is prepoo night, and FRIDAY is clean my scalp day. Ahhhhh 

Back to school tomorrow :woohoo:


----------



## .:Eden:.

I love when I fall upon a new set angling method. Yessssss...


----------



## BostonMaria

NJoy said:


> Girl, good luck with that.  When I was doing 3 dd's heads, I NEVER got around to mine.  My doo was a ponytail.  That's the best I could do.



NJoy I have a feeling I'm going to look a HOT MESS on Thursday and they're going to look like princesses LOL  Thank God for ponytails is all I'm saying.


----------



## melissa-bee

Today, I just stood and admired my fro.
My unstretched fro has surpassed the lengh of my hair when I first relaxed it and at it's longest and healthiest.


----------



## melissa-bee

Embyra said:


> I hope this weave im interested in looks good In person I'm meeting the seller tommo evening
> 
> I'm hoping to make clip ins with it need a change with my hair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Embyra

Still waiting for a picture of your hair. You reached waist lengh and you said you were going to post a picture of your hair but you didn't.


----------



## Embyra

melissa-bee said:
			
		

> Embyra
> 
> Still waiting for a picture of your hair. You reached waist lengh and you said you were going to post a picture of your hair but you didn't.



Sigh I see you gently called me out Lool 

I haven't straightened my hair yet I will take The pic when I straighten it though promise!! :-D

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## melissa-bee

Yeah but but we need to see your curly pics too. I've only seen one pic of your hair. It's not faaaiiirrrr


----------



## SmilingElephant

melissa-bee said:


> Yeah but but we need to see your curly pics too. I've only seen one pic of your hair. It's not faaaiiirrrr



 at your siggy!!!

I want a funny one!!..........


----------



## naturalagain2

I think I'm going to do a personal bun challenge I'm ready for BSL as soon as possible!


----------



## growingbrown

Yes i did. I bought the Luv Naturals line. Thye have a detangler, shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in. I will report my results of one month use.


----------



## BostonMaria

growingbrown said:


> Yes i did. I bought the Luv Naturals line. Thye have a detangler, shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in. I will report my results of one month use.



No way! Please let us know how you like the line.  I'll probably buy the conditioner and leave-in at some point.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I see right now you can't ask any question on here without someone being offended. I asked them to lock my post since having an intelligent question or debate on this forum isn't possible evidently.

anyway, hey yall. Hope everyone's having a great day


----------



## growingbrown

BostonMaria said:
			
		

> No way! Please let us know how you like the line.  I'll probably buy the conditioner and leave-in at some point.



I will. Im interested to see how they work on my hair. But i will use it for one month at least.


----------



## bajandoc86

I swear some people behave like it's a kindergarden playground around here.


----------



## faithVA

bajandoc86 said:


> I swear some people behave like it's a kindergarden playground around here.


 
As Arsenio used to say. Thinks that make you go hmmm!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=12052 said:
			
		

> growingbrown[/USER];16769745]Yes i did. I bought the Luv Naturals line. Thye have a detangler, shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in. I will report my results of one month use.


 
I would love to hear your review as well. I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Meritamen

growingbrown said:
			
		

> Yes i did. I bought the Luv Naturals line. Thye have a detangler, shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in. I will report my results of one month use.



Say what?! I was just thinking about her product line today... I want one of everything!

My iPad has a mind of its own.


----------



## Arian

I figured out how to use the CJ Smoothing Lotion.  Diluting it with water in a spray bottle works waaaaaay better than using it on my hair straight.  I think that the water "cuts" some of the glycerin content.  It makes my hair quite soft this way.


----------



## MsDee14

man that was an interesting thread!


----------



## NappyNelle

Welp, I'm infusing herbs into castor oil right now.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Ughhh I'm trying to figure out if I want to dye my hair back to black or keep it this lighter color. Problem is to keep it this lighter color I have to get it done professionally and that cost too much money for me right (won't start my new job for a few weeks). On the other hair I can just dye it back black and have my cousin install my black hair weave back in for little or nothing....

To be cheap or not to be cheap is the question...


----------



## maxineshaw

My scalp is itching. Stupid wave nouveau spray.


----------



## Tonto

_I can’t believe that gehl weave checked me the other day while my flexirod set on mini twists was still fresh...
_


----------



## Ogoma

I am going to start co-washing every other day to stretch products and save money. Friday I will test working out and not rinsing out the sweat from my scalp. If it rebels, I will chuck it up and keep co-washing after my workouts.


----------



## youwillrise

welp...so much for the twists lasting another week.  they hardly lasted a full 2 weeks.  

so looks like they're coming out this weekend because i know if they dont come out, not only will they look horrible, but they'll probably be impossible to remove.

...i wont give myself any extra trouble.  i tried.


----------



## lamaria211

Wide awake so I decided to overnight baggy with some coconut and sweet almond oil


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

2 strand twist outs and braid outs are so cute and low maintenance, but the detangling session almost defeats the purpose of protective style/ low manipulation....


----------



## loved

I'm learning a lot about my hair since my Feb. 2012 BC. My hair really does grow slower in the middle crown & it grows very fast in the back middle. I cut the back with scissors in May since the back was giving me a mullet feel but it's coming back quickly. The middle back is softer than the top & growth in the back is more discernible.

I really want a blunt cut but my growth patterns are not cooperating.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

So far stretching to washing every 3 days is working out!  Scalp didn't like it at first, but it's ok with it now.  My hair does look crazy frizzy by day 3 though...


----------



## BostonMaria

I'm exhausted. I was up all night doing 3 heads of hair. Neglected mine of course. Dropped the girls off at school and they were very happy. 







sent thru my iPhone


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

BostonMaria You go girl! They are cute and the hair is too. How long does it last?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

BostonMaria they are SO gorgeous!!! Beautiful hair!

Last night I dc'd w/ AOHSR for about 30 minutes while I did some housework. Rollerset w/ Rusk sensories leave in and sabino. Wrapped and went to bed. Woke up - hair is very light and soft but almost TOO soft. So I think I need to go with a suggestion I got here - protein and dc on the same day. I like the Rusk but it kinda made my hair look dull. Ordered some Lacio Lacio online, that always gave me great shine. Gave myself a .5-1 inch trim. Didn't hurt my feelings as much as I thought it would lol my ends feel GREAT and looks so much better. Just going to concentrate on babying my new ends and treating them right.


----------



## daviine

BostonMaria said:
			
		

> I'm exhausted. I was up all night doing 3 heads of hair. Neglected mine of course. Dropped the girls off at school and they were very happy.
> 
> sent thru my iPhone



Wow... This morning i was wondering how moms deal when they have more than one girl. I was stressed out this morning trying to do a straight part and two ponytails.   Supermom! Insert bow down smiley here.


----------



## Ogoma

Put my wet hair back in a ponytail, hoping to stretch it for a wash and go. My hair was all kinds of stringy when I took it down from the ponytail. It went back into the ponytail. Hopefully, I'll get nice, big hair tomorrow from it.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

This new way I've been doing my wash n goshas been amazing for my hair. Plus it only now takes 30 minutes or so once I get out of the shower and it lasts for three days


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Almost out of my trader joe conditioner. Gotta hit the store this weekend.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

daviine said:
			
		

> Wow... This morning i was wondering how moms deal when they have more than one girl. I was stressed out this morning trying to do a straight part and two ponytails.   Supermom! Insert bow down smiley here.



What's a straight part? We haven't seen those in years


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I need to get my hair trimmed but I'm trying to hang on until january


----------



## **SaSSy**

*MY BANANA CLIP I HAD SINCE JUNIOR HIGH SCHOOL BROKE TODAY* 

This hair is a beast, it has broken combs, now it's breaking barrettes I had since childhood. The funny thing is I was hot and sweaty trying to put the banana clip in my hair, I even left some hair in the front out trying to get it in and once I go it in it say "Haha, not today!" It popped right on the floor and my hair was still standing.


----------



## lamaria211

Thinking, MN is supposed to work because its antifungal right?  Well EVOCO is also antifugal, antiviral and antibacterial so wouldn't that work better if not the same?


----------



## MsDee14

from the front, my hair looks completely natural. I like this look


----------



## TaraDyan

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> This new way I've been doing my wash n goshas been amazing for my hair. Plus it only now takes 30 minutes or so once I get out of the shower and it lasts for three days


 
@Je Ne Sais Quoi: what's this new fangled way of doing wash-n-gos? You holdin' out on me, woman?

Please share. 

Please?


----------



## NewlyNature12

Maybe my hair doesn't like being worn "out"? I have it all pinned back today and it feels and looks more moisturized. 

I don't know how to use this pomade I bought. I watched a girl use it for her twist outs, but I seriously don't think I used it right.

I've got to learn how to flat twist.


----------



## growbaby

I made a perfect bun today.. Too bad I'm sick of buns


----------



## jbwphoto1

So this morning before work, I decided to wash my hair while still in yarn twists.  I took one cup of ACV and a gallon of water in a pitcher and rinsed my hair while massaging my scalp.  I rinsed with warm water and followed up with my regular conditioner which I left in while I took my shower.  Rinsed out the conditioner, dried some with 100% cotton t-shirt and put on my leave-in.  I used emu oil on my alopecia/bald spot/crown and WGHO with some essentials and sublimed sulfur to seal.  I pulled the twists into a bun and wrapped one of "hair drying" scarfs around to go to work.  

Why didn't I think how heavy wet yarn twists would be?  You know when you handwash a sweater and you can't imagine how much it weighs?  So yes, it feels like a big, wet winter sweater on top of my head.

But on the good side...I finally washed my hair and see the yarn twists can handle it with no problem.  I just had two to slip out.  I don't have the smell of ACV, just my conditioner.  I know I can do this and go to work, but just be prepared for my neck to be tired at the end of the day.

So it has been a good hair day.


----------



## jbwphoto1

I bought emu oil to use on my crown because of the anti-inflammatory properties and my crown is always itchy a few days after a wash.  Now I'm wondering two things - should I add sublimed sulfur to the emu oil or should I have just bought JBCO which is sooooo much cheaper?  I had also been using a creme from the Influance line every other day on my crown, but wasn't sure if it was helping.

I just need to be consistent.  I think I'm going to have to have a set wash day with set days to moisturize and seal.  I may need to buy a dryer again to start protein and deep conditioning on these wash days.


----------



## BostonMaria

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> @BostonMaria You go girl! They are cute and the hair is too. How long does it last?



If they don't jump around and act all crazy LOL It should last 4 days.  I am not that optimistic  LOL Since I didn't have to pay $40 at the salon to get their hair done I don't care.  They can go back to curly on Monday.



tapioca_pudding said:


> @BostonMaria they are SO gorgeous!!! Beautiful hair!



Thank you!



daviine said:


> Wow... This morning i was wondering how moms deal when they have more than one girl. I was stressed out this morning trying to do a straight part and two ponytails.   Supermom! Insert bow down smiley here.



My mom used to do my hair at like 6:00am while I was half asleep.  Later on she relaxed my hair (I was 10) because she had 1 sick toddler and a newborn.  My DD's still don't really know how to do their hair so its a chore every day.  At some point I have to put my foot down and make them learn how to do their own hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant

BostonMaria said:


> I'm exhausted. I was up all night doing 3 heads of hair. Neglected mine of course. Dropped the girls off at school and they were very happy.
> 
> sent thru my iPhone



Awww! My cousins look so cute!

*hands u coffee and Gatorade* me next!!!! 

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

TaraDyan said:
			
		

> @Je Ne Sais Quoi: what's this new fangled way of doing wash-n-gos? You holdin' out on me, woman?
> 
> Please share.
> 
> Please?



TaraDyan
Giiiirrrll 

It's not new, I'm sure, just new for me:

I have low porosity 4a cottony coily hair. When doing wash n gos in the past I would apply everything to soaking wet hair and wonder for years why my hair would not stay moisturized. the water my hair absorbed would not allow my hair to take in anything else and once my hair dried with no conditioning agents in it, it was consistently dry. 

Well after finally caring enough to look into it I realized that when cowashing and applying product my hair needed to be squeezed out of all water before applying my conditioner when cowashing. Once I do that I again squeeze out all the water then apply a little more conditioner or leave in section by section running it throw and detangling with my fingers. At this point my hair is very moisturized. After each section before I move on to the next I grab some Eco gel and run it down and through each section sliding my hands together down from top to tip of the section without disturbing the coils. Takes me all of about thirty minutes once I get out the shower. Lasts for three days and hair no longer feels as dry as the desert by day two
 Each morning I mist lightly but on day two I also grab a little oil and scrunch out the crunch.


----------



## DarkJoy

Yep. 

Yes, I did mix henna powder at my desk while boss was in a meeting...

Want it cured by bed time so I can wear it overnight!


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> Yes, I did mix henna powder at my desk while boss was in a meeting...
> 
> Want it cured by bed time so I can wear it overnight!



Hahahaaaaahaaa. That made me laugh.


----------



## Maracujá

DCing my hair.


----------



## spellinto

*I REACHED WAIST LENGTH! x)
*
haven't washed my silk scarf in awhile, i think its contributing to the acne on my T-Zone...really disappointed in myself for being so unsanitary.  i mean that water was _brown_ when i finally washed it :\

i'm kind of irked that almost every post about ceramides mentioned safflower oil as containing the highest percentage...now that i own it, all the posts want to say that safflower oil is "mistaken" to have ceramides.  thinking about purchasing sunflower oil but ehhh....i'll be happy with what i have for now.  besides, i think i actually like it.  too soon to tell though

sometimes i am just astounded by how a tiny little dusting can transform the feel & managability of my hair.  i will be dusting 1/8 every month for now.


----------



## BostonMaria

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> Awww! My cousins look so cute!
> 
> *hands u coffee and Gatorade* me next!!!!
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



Make that a cafe con leche and I'll be doing your hair for freeee!

sent thru my iPhone


----------



## SmilingElephant

BostonMaria said:


> Make that a cafe con leche and I'll be doing your hair for freeee!
> 
> sent thru my iPhone



BostonMaria how bout that is the ONLY way i drink my coffee! The ppl at Starbucks look at me crazy when i say leave lots of room...bc i love lots of milk in my coffee...and sugar!

Aye Dios mio! AND im supposed to be quitting coffee! Look at me!! *twitch* 

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Hahahaaaaahaaa. That made me laugh.




It was an impromtu stop at the indian market. Got back to my desk and thought, why not?


----------



## BostonMaria

DarkJoy said:


> Yep.
> 
> Yes, I did mix henna powder at my desk while boss was in a meeting...
> 
> Want it cured by bed time so I can wear it overnight!



LMAO!!!! Now THAT'S gangsta! 



spellinto said:


> *I REACHED WAIST LENGTH! x)*



Woot woot! Congratulations!


----------



## Nix08

Slept without my scarf last night....'shudder' BUT I had a headache and just couldn't deal with anything on my head....I was still on my satin pillowcase so no worse for the wear in the AM


----------



## MotionThickness

I knocked out my hair routine early instead of waiting for the weekend, yay! Now I'm going to airdry in this high bun.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

SmilingElephant said:


> BostonMaria how bout that is the ONLY way i drink my coffee! The ppl at Starbucks look at me crazy when i say leave lots of room...bc i love lots of milk in my coffee...and sugar!
> 
> Aye Dios mio! *AND im supposed to be quitting coffee!* Look at me!! *twitch*
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



Now why would you want to do a thing like that??  

*Does the coffee junkie shuffle*


----------



## Ogoma

I am attempting to "make" coffee oil. I have had ground coffee beans sitting in a mix of black cumin seed and meadowfoam seed oils for over two weeks. I am at a loss of how to extract the oil. Cheesecloth? Or a regular sieve?


----------



## SuchaLady

This unintentional stretch made me realize that I ain't bout that natural lifestyle. Naw homie. I'm so cool


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ogoma said:


> I am attempting to "make" coffee oil. I have had ground coffee beans sitting in a mix of black cumin seed and meadowfoam seed oils for over two weeks. I am at a loss of how to extract the oil. Cheesecloth? Or a regular sieve?



I use both.  I do the first strain with the sieve, which gets out the larger bits...then I strain again with cheesecloth (saves me from wasting up my cheesecloth as well).  I also use this http://www.amazon.com/Finum-Brewing...7034806&sr=8-4&keywords=coffee+brewing+basket.  Does a great cup of coffee too.


----------



## lamaria211

Going to make a new spray bottle mix today not sure yet what's going in it though


----------



## Tonto

*Need to reach BSB by the end of the year... I will probably buy or make a wig *


----------



## newnyer

I'm having a little anxiety about trying to find a hair stylist in my new area.  I've done the whole "hair tragedy" thing more than enough & I don't want a setback now- not after all my progress.  I hate moving.


----------



## JJamiah

My problem is I shouldn't even be on this website. I have 4 papers to write. Logging off!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

I have forgotten how to straighten my hair. I need to read up. It has been almost a year and I have had a mental reset.


----------



## jbwphoto1

My hair is still damp from washing the yarn twists yesterday morning.   Here's my next plan:  Wear yarn twists for approx. two weeks.  Remove twists and save yarn.  Wash and condition yarn then allow to air dry while I continue with my regular wash day plans.  When finished, do yarn braids again.  That sounds better.


----------



## melissa-bee

Wow,
Check out feature of the day on bglh 
http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/09/chelci-3c4a-natural-hair-style-icon/#more-48923

Here are some pics


----------



## growbaby

Im starting to think that once my hair reaches the longest its ever been (BSL) this whole impatience for growth thing will go away. I will be happy with my length and the longer lengths should 'feel' as though they come faster......... or at least i hope.


----------



## BostonMaria

JJamiah said:


> My problem is I shouldn't even be on this website. I have 4 papers to write. Logging off!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



JJamiah log off NOW!


----------



## Melaninme

Cut my hair a litle over a month ago because I wanted to wear it out in a big afro only to see a woman in the store the other day rockin' her BAA in all its glory!  So now I feel like I duped myself into cutting my hair when I should have let it be.


----------



## halee_J

Just realized I'll be 2 years post in 2 weeks. That second year went quick! This time next year I want to be BSB


----------



## Charlie555

I think i want a pibbs.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I believe my hair is getting thinner with length like its thin at the ends. What do I do to fix that?


----------



## HanaKuroi

I really just want my hair to be long enough for two thick plaits apl. Not just the hair back half of my head. All of it.


----------



## NJoy

I finally really looked at the texture of my hair today. I've been so caught up on trying to keep it stretched to keep it from tangling that I never really noticed the beautiful curl pattern.

Now, if I can just get the courage to cut off these relaxed ends, I just might really njoy my natural hair.

And, don't even get me talking about how hair lazy I've been since I've been transitioning and stopped daily cowashing. Gotta get back on the ball.


----------



## Ogoma

Ogoma said:


> I am going to start co-washing every other day to stretch products and save money. Friday I will test working out and not rinsing out the sweat from my scalp. If it rebels, I will chuck it up and keep co-washing after my workouts.



It itched slightly by the end of the day, but nothing major. I also enjoyed second day stretched hair . I guess my new schedule is co-wash 2-3x a week and cleanse & DC 1x a week.


----------



## Ogoma

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I use both.  I do the first strain with the sieve, which gets out the larger bits...then I strain again with cheesecloth (saves me from wasting up my cheesecloth as well).  I also use this http://www.amazon.com/Finum-Brewing...7034806&sr=8-4&keywords=coffee+brewing+basket.  Does a great cup of coffee too.



Thank you!


----------



## leiah

I realllly wish there was a hooded dryer big enough for me to fit all my hair in big rollers.


----------



## cutenss

Grapeseed Oil + SE Mega Moisturizing Conditioner as a DC =  hair  That was my first time mixing oil into my conditioner, but it will not be my last.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Weave is now installed. I will press and flat iron the leave out in the morning. Dying the tips to get a ombre look came out really nice, its not to loud, because I will be staying a new job at the bank on the 17th. 

Before putting the weave in I used nouveau wave leave in and argan oil. After putting the weave in I used the argan oil between the tracks again.


----------



## Lita

After 2 1/2 hrs just finished washing & cond my hair...Put tea pomade on scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

2013 I need a new hair plan. Bored....


----------



## ladyscorpian14

I wish all my hair was the same length damn you curly hair


----------



## IMFOCSD

Overnight airdrying in rollers = a waste..sigh..


----------



## Platinum

As much as I really like my natural hair, I'm starting to miss having straight hair. I'm just tired of fighting with it. I don't know if I should relax it or just weave it back up for a while.


----------



## jessicarabbit

Sigh. I will never ever again get another sew in. I had a setback y'all . My hair is still coming out and I took the sew in out yesterday. My hair has thinned and weakened. I thought i did everything right; moisturizing, dcing under heat, etc. but nope, wasn't good enough.  So time to baby my  hair under wigs for the remainder of the year. Sigh, just sigh.


----------



## Kurlee

lindsaywhat do you think it might have been too tight?


----------



## spellinto

Bought the cutest set of 4 skinny flexi rods in pink.  Going to use them for the end of my braids when I attempt my next braidout.  A tiny purchase but I'm very excited!


----------



## Ogoma

I have tried 4 of the 6 Desert Essence Conditioner 'flavors' and I have liked all of them. The Ginger & Apple is still my favorite, but it is good to know I can use and enjoy the others. I will be trying the Red Raspberry and Italian Grape soon. My only gripe is the small size and the bottle. I go through them so quickly, it is not just economical.

I used the Lemon Tea Tree today and my hair loved it. I think my hair generally loves citruses-based conditioners. My hair was bouncy and shiny.


----------



## Britt

lindsaywhat - what happened when u took down ur sew in? How long did u hv it in for?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sew-ins can be tricky. That sucks.


----------



## lamaria211

My hair is so soft and moisturized I'm thinking it could be because of the Roux hair repair treatment I've been using weekly and the 24hr black tea rinsing sessions anyway I'm happy


----------



## jessicarabbit

Kurlee said:
			
		

> lindsaywhat do you think it might have been too tight?



Yeah it was pretty hard to get out so I think that's what it was. Plus some of my hair got cut


----------



## jessicarabbit

Brittster said:
			
		

> lindsaywhat - what happened when u took down ur sew in? How long did u hv it in for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It was in for like a month. Hair was just coming out. I would barely pull my hair and it would just slide out. I had a big hair ball on the vanity when I finished. And thinner shorter hair


----------



## ms.tatiana

Walgreens had a sale for Mane & Tail conditioner and shampoo 2.99 for the 32 oz, so I got a bottle of conditioner.


----------



## leiah

Putting on oil first, then my leave in gave me really nice results.  I didn't have to use as much leave in to detangle


----------



## yoleee

Tired of this hair sh**t!! What happen to the days when my hair grew long without me having to think about it???!!!!


----------



## youwillrise

nothing like washing your hair at midnight. haha.  was too lazy to do it all day.  got the conditioner slapped in with a bag over top of it.  will rinse in the am, detangle, moisturize and all that jazz...let dry and then twist probably in the evening sometime.


----------



## divachyk

lindsaywhat said:


> Sigh. I will never ever again get another sew in. I had a setback y'all . My hair is still coming out and I took the sew in out yesterday. My hair has thinned and weakened. I thought i did everything right; moisturizing, dcing under heat, etc. but nope, wasn't good enough.  So time to baby my  hair under wigs for the remainder of the year. Sigh, just sigh.



I'm sorry lindsaywhat. Hope things get better but know it's frustrating as heck. Hang in there.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Platinum, I vote for weave.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Rolled over at 6am thinking I need to sharpen my hair scissors. No idea why.....Going back to sleep. smh


----------



## knjsavy

reading is fundamental - I have used WEN off and on for over 2 years, why all that time I have been using the moisture pack (deep conditioner) like it was a creamy gel?  I thought i read to use it as an edge control - it did lay the hair down no frizz, no hardness or stickyness.  Started using it correctly today and another reason to up my fanatic love for all things wen

Heck Im trying to get my sister to use it on her dog so I can get her to buy it and then i can just permanently borrow it from her


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

^^^LMBO You are going to be soooo wrong for that, LOL!


----------



## Ogoma

I love co-washing my hair. Trying to pair it down to 2x a week will be hard . I am going to give myself September as a grace period and get strict come October . I love how juicy and shiny my hair looks when I co-wash .


----------



## SlimPickinz

Watching youtube and Traci Ellis Ross got a commercial for Optimum 6 in 1 hair oil... I wonder if it works. My sister keeps complaining her twistouts look dry.


----------



## .:Eden:.

I want to wear buns so badly but my hair is too thick and they give me a headache. Ugh...but they're soooo cute.


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Platinum, I vote for weave.



MyAngelEyez~C~U Thank you sis. I keep thinking about all of the reasons why I went natural in the first place. The pros still outweigh the cons on staying natural but I guess I'm just frustrated. I guess i'll weave it up sometime this week before I go back to work.

How have you been?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Platinum I've been doing alright, been having to fight the urge to flat-iron my hair a lot in recent weeks. Trying to hold out until October or December, LOL.


----------



## growbaby

i cant wait for the holidays, i wanna swang on everybody, taking no prisoners


----------



## halee_J

Changed up a few things and shaved about 10 mins off my wash routine. Less is more


----------



## Arian

Using a protein reconstructor and leaving in a protein based conditioner was too much...ick.


----------



## Katherina

I have an urge to cut and style my hair like this.











I'm tired of dealing with it. I want a change. Something new!


----------



## halee_J

leiah said:


> Putting on oil first, then my leave in gave me really nice results.  I didn't have to use as much leave in to detangle



leiah  I do this too. I put oil immediately after washing while its still wet, then add leave-in. I seal the leave in with whipped shea butter. What tangles?


----------



## Aireen

So I did another oil sealing conditioner session. I think I like the results with coconut oil more. The olive oil is so moisturizing but with coconut oil my hair doesn't stink the next day or after a few hours, it isn't uber oily, and it has more natural shine.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Late night using Olive oil and Tea Tree oil and oiling my scalp in this weave.


----------



## fairyhairy

really three hours to do my hair - I hate detangling


----------



## NJoy

For the record, transitioning will eventually force you to BC because of how shabby the relaxed ends look.  Dude. I hate my hemline. Time to give up the ghost.


----------



## Lissa0821

Castor oil will never touch my hair again in life.  It is too drying for my strands.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Gave my hair a good 1/4" trim yesterday, and then curled my twists with cold wave rods.  Poked em this morning, and my hair is still damp.  I don't think I need to take them out till Wednesday, but that means I'll be rolling around the hood with my satin scarf on.


----------



## mochalocks

Used optimum's heat protector polisher on my hair  to straighten it earlier. So far so good.


----------



## NJoy

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Gave my hair a good 1/4" trim yesterday, and then curled my twists with cold wave rods. Poked em this morning, and my hair is still damp. I don't think I need to take them out till Wednesday, *but that means I'll be rolling around the hood with my satin scarf on.*


----------



## MsDee14

It feels good wearing my hair out, but spending 15-20 minutes every morning and 10 minutes at night(braiding it up)..isn't working for me. 

Back to twists I go this weekend.


----------



## growingbrown

Next HHJ..... BSL! Loving my natural hair!


----------



## Lymegreen

I'm loving my hair right now!  :-D


----------



## Beany

I can't take it! I've been avoiding permanent colors for a few years now, but my grays are so disrespectful. I've tried rinses, semi, and demi permanent colors and 2 weeks later my grays are back showing their entire ***. When I was relaxed, rinses every 6 weeks were enough now that my hair is natural...*sigh* (low porosity hair blues).


----------



## halee_J

Thinking about getting that hair trigger elixir. The pound cake scent alone has me


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I can never wear a half wig again that is straight. My hair just sticks out badly. It looked a mess today. I will be going back to my faithful drawstring pony. Never will I look a hot mess again with a half wig.


----------



## gabulldawg

I regret cutting my hair when I look back at how long my hair was before I cut it!  I wonder how long it would be now if I didn't cut it.  Hopefully I'll get back to that length (and beyond) soon!


----------



## NewlyNature12

IC Fantasia Gel > EcoStyler?  I love the way this braid out looks, and I actually have second day hair! Maybe I need to try a lower hold, but right now IC is winning.


----------



## Melaninme

I need to wash my hair, but wash day isn't until Friday/Saturday.


----------



## Embyra

This hairveda whipped ends has to go but I'm not throwing it out I'll use it as body lotion Lool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

BedBathandBeyond has Organix shampoo and conditioners 50% more size bottles that's 19.5oz for $6.49 and don't forget your coupons!


----------



## jbwphoto1

gabulldawg said:


> I regret cutting my hair when I look back at how long my hair was before I cut it!  I wonder how long it would be now if I didn't cut it.  Hopefully I'll get back to that length (and beyond) soon!



Last week I got out a ruler to see where my hair would be if I hadn't big chopped, but continued to transition.  I would have bee passing BSL. erplexed. But there's nothing we can do now but keep growing!


----------



## carameldimples

Cut off about an inch last night.  Hopefully I will grow it back and then some.  Still sitting at SL hopefully I will reach apl by march.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

For the last two weeks my hair has been amazingly moisturized.


----------



## NJoy

gabulldawg said:


> I regret cutting my hair when I look back at how long my hair was before I cut it!  I wonder how long it would be now if I didn't cut it.  Hopefully I'll get back to that length (and beyond) soon!


 
*sigh*  Girl, ya scaring me.  I'm planning to cut next week. :skitzo:


----------



## halee_J

Why are miss jessies products so expensive? 32 bucks for 8oz of product? No thanks, I'll stick to my whipped shea butter. Which reminds me I need to re-up on my wheatgerm oil.


----------



## KimPossibli

I cut about an inch of of tapering ends last night.. 

Have my hair into thick french braids. will keep them for the rest of the week, wash over the weekend and redo.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

These textlaxing threads got me thinking...I would love to do wash n go's and roller sets. :scratchch


----------



## Platinum

Ended up relaxing my hair. I'll probably go natural again in a few years.


----------



## NJoy

*sigh*  Just thinking, if I'd remained relaxed, I'd be swinging beautiful tbl hair by now with a nice healthy hemline.  Transitioning has my hemline looking jacked so much that I'll have no choice but to cut.  And, I've trimmed away six inches of relaxed hair so far this year.  *sigh*  I guess it'll be worth it. erplexed  Or will it be too much to handle?   I guess I'll go find some inspiration to look at.


----------



## lamaria211

I've been reading thru so many relaxed hair threads my head is hurting


----------



## Ogoma

We go through cycles on this board.


----------



## Platinum

lamaria211 said:


> I've been reading thru so many relaxed hair threads my head is hurting



lamaria211 I feel you. I feel like a newbie all over again.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Platinum said:


> lamaria211 I feel you. I feel like a newbie all over again.



Platinum, Just saw your siggy...wishing you luck n blessings, sis.


----------



## Platinum

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Platinum, Just saw your siggy...wishing you luck n blessings, sis.



MyAngelEyez~C~U Thank you, sis.


----------



## Evolving78

i'm in a bunch of hair challenges right now, but i am really trying to just be able to take care of my hair.  i am not really in the mood to focus on length right now.  washing and dc'ing is challenging enough at the moment.  plus i feel like i am not going to reach my goal by the end of the year, maybe BSB, but not BSL.  i wear my bra low, so whatever.

i think i am 6 weeks post right now.  i am going to wait until October or November (if my hair allows a long stretch)  i don't really see the point of that either, but i'm just not in the mood right now.  but if my hair can't go past 2-4 more weeks, i just relax.  oh and i am going to do it myself or have my friend help.  i want a little more texture.  my hair felt stronger when i did them instead of going to the salon.


----------



## divachyk

Platinum said:


> Ended up relaxing my hair. I'll probably go natural again in a few years.


Congrats Platinum!


----------



## Platinum

divachyk said:


> Congrats Platinum!



Thanks divachyk! Now, I have to try to put together a new reggie.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Did another good trim, been moisturizing w/ Tresseme and sealing with Grapeseed oil. My ends feel and look so good.. aiming to keep them this way.


----------



## MsDee14

I'm shedding a lot. I hate seeing so much hair lost daily. ugh!


----------



## leiah

This hard water is no good for me


----------



## Miss AJ

Did back to back twist sets for 2 weeks, now I'm in my sock bun. 

Using sulfur oil on my scalp daily produced a lot of build up so I'm scaling down to every other day to see how that works. 

There should be a gummy version of every vitamin/supplement cuz I hate swallowing these hockey pucks lol!

I'm on a mission... Im APL now, gonna work my arse off to be BSB/BSL or longer at my 4 year mark (August 15, 2013).


----------



## -PYT

Platinum good for you girl. Do what you feel is best. Me on the other hand, I'm ready to BC again lol


----------



## melissa-bee

lol


----------



## InBloom

.........................................................................................


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Grrr....the Barber's drive me NUTS sometimes.  Sheesh, just gotta stay on their backs to make sure they cut the boys hair just right, and they have like No idea how to cut curly hair.  I just trimmed my sons hair this morning, in anticipation of his hair cut....but because it wasn't even when we hit the shop (because he was rolling all over the carpet as usual, and I didn't brush their hair before we left the house) the barber insisted it needed another trim.  Just shaddap man!  I never dry comb the boys hair, so it will Never look even anyway....it curls up and looks curly.  Wow....if only I could cut their hair too.  I could Never sit in a stylists chair with that kinda attitude directed at my hair.  Heck no!  

And why do I have to explain what a mohawk is supposed to look like???


----------



## NJoy

leiah said:


> This hard water is no good for me


 
leiah

You look like a mermaid in your siggy pic.  Beautiful!


----------



## MACGlossChick

I just finished a project I found on someone's blog. I bought an over the door shoe organizer with 24 pockets and put my most used hair products in it. Now I don't have to go back and forth between rooms to get and put back products. The products aren't hogging up my counter space, and they're practically out of sight. If I wasn't such a pj, I could probably get all my products in it. I wish I remembered the blogger so I could thank her.


----------



## lamaria211

MACGlossChick said:


> I just finished a project I found on someone's blog. I bought an over the door shoe organizer with 24 pockets and put my most used hair products in it. Now I don't have to go back and forth between rooms to get and put back products. The products aren't hogging up my counter space, and they're practically out of sight. If I wasn't such a pj, I could probably get all my products in it. I wish I remembered the blogger so I could thank her.



Nice idea I could probably use one in my bathroom for a good 1/8 of my stash lol


----------



## Beany

Took my mini twists down...at work   It's a slow night.


----------



## caliscurls

Was thinking that my buns are getting rather boring lately but DH commented today on how much he loves them.....maybe I'll be able to make that 18 week stretch after all.


----------



## shortt29

What took me so long to try AOHSR and GPB! Cowashed with both tonight, used Giovani Direct as a leave in for the first time as well and drying in a bun


----------



## fairyhairy

I must be Pmting because I could punch someone right now and take a pair of shears to my hair


----------



## fairyhairy

ok I am cranky today  - wtf is up with youtubers and crap videos I mean its a blurry dark mess I can't see shhhh your rambling on about :blahblah: and the styling look 

there should be some kinda standard I tell you..... smh I really want to go back to bed 

anyway props to this lady coz her videos are nice 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcAcYRUYSz4&feature=plcp


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Twist-outs don't work for me.  It was OKish, but just didn't look as thick and nice as a WnG.  I think because they make my hair too straight...it always ends up looking like I did it with relaxed hair.  *sigh*


----------



## Miss AJ

How are you gonna argue with ME about why I take a multivitamin?? If you dont think you need one then dont take one, but dont try to knock mine out of MY hand, thanks!


----------



## growingbrown

I loved when my hair was in mini twist.... Time to put them back in this weekend....


----------



## cherrynicole

So glad to be back on the DC area! First stop the Dominican salon for a wash and set plus color rinse!


----------



## carameldimples

Beany said:


> Took my mini twists down...at work   It's a slow night.




I will be taking mine down Saturday when I work alone, I love it, LOL.


I need to stay my but here and health and fitness, me and my kids heads have been semi neglected.  They haven't had a DC since August, only because my BFF braided their heads up when they stayed with her a couple of weeks ago and they needed a wash/protein/dc(it had been 2 weeks and I flat ironed their hair and she braided it up).  I need to get serious because I want them to get and retain more length, so I need a regi for them, stat.  I am going to wash/dc biweekly with weekly cowashes.  Do there hair in twists and keep them in a bun for week 1, cowash week 2 and braids/plats for the week, all thru the winter.  I think swimming this summer really hurt their ends, so I will be trimming Saturday too.


----------



## lana

Random thought regarding a non-person in my life: I know you said you don't like dark hair, even though black hair grows out of *your *head.... I would guess that your texture is a 3c/4a, but that's just a guess.  
Anyways, I wanted to say (many times) that I do not like your dyed orange hair. It's n not cute.  It's dry.  It does not look natural.  
But then I remembered that you could care less about your hair, its health or what looks "natural".  Besides, you relax your hair to within an inch of its very short life every four weeks, so why should I bother giving this any more thought at all? I shouldn't. There is no need. 

Poof.

Gone.


----------



## lamaria211

I haven't styled my hair in so long I've forgotten how bun it is


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

I don't know how to style my hair any more. I feel like I can only wear my hair up and in order to do that I need gel. I've had enough of wearing the same styles all the time and using all this gel!!


----------



## shortt29

My shower and bathroom sink was clogged and water was going down so slow. Maintenance came and removed enough hair to fill a plastic bag and make a pony tail!!!!!! I'm sick!!! Need to buy that thing to catch hair in the drain AND most importantly...stop my hair from coming out so much


----------



## NJoy

Maaan, i almost forget how long my hair really is. I've been punked out by my transitioning ends and fear of knotting so much that I've forgotten to focus on njoy'g the length. Moisturizing long strands at my vanity has me all giddy. Who'da thunk it?


----------



## JJamiah

Needed a hair break, got it! Up in braids for the next three weeks! Hollah

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My iPhone is having issues today... Deleted post.


----------



## Aireen

OH MY GOODNESS! I found a Tresemme product with protein within the top 5 ingredients. Cheap too! It's not advertised as a protein conditioner but it does say in the front that it contains silk proteins and collagen which makes it the "assumed" active ingredient involved with the voluminous effect it might give hair. Usually drugstores are stingy with all the quality ingredients. The rest of the protein is within the top 10 and then dispersed throughout the ingredient list. I got a 1.17 L bottle for $5, I think I hit a jackpot.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I can't believe I ever slept on KKKT!! My hair is in love and this braid out is everything!! 

Now to figure out how to add KKCC....


----------



## Arian

Cowashing is not effective for protein overload.


----------



## Lita

My hair held up well today..Being outside 5hrs straight..


----------



## Angelinhell

Confession: Now that I've gone back to Humecto, it doesn't seem as great as it was at the beginning of my hhj. But this 5lb tub won't use itself


----------



## Aireen

Angelinhell said:


> Confession: Now that I've gone back to Humecto, it doesn't seem as great as it was at the beginning of my hhj. But this 5lb tub won't use itself


Angelinhell, does it not leave your hair as moisturized or something? Can you not give all that to a friend?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Angelinhell said:
			
		

> Confession: Now that I've gone back to Humecto, it doesn't seem as great as it was at the beginning of my hhj. But this 5lb tub won't use itself



Add some honey and oil of choice to it, that normally does the trick. HTH


----------



## IMFOCSD

hmmm...I just remembered that I bought sunflower oil...I need to figure out a way to put that to use..


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm a brave soul. I'm going to wear my natural hair out in Orlando. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## kandiekj100

Been hitting the gym and working out so much that I have not done really anything to my hair. I was trying to wait out my relaxer until the end of the month (I'm 12 weeks post), but now I don't know. A fresh relaxer will do one of two things: making being lazy with my hair much easier or get me out of this hair funk and make me want to do my hair again. Either way, I'm thinking of moving up my date. But then again, I might just be too lazy to do that much. I'd still have the make the appt and acutally drive to get it done. Oh what to do what to do...


----------



## AJellyCake

Last night I trimmed my hair for the first time since my
chop. It was taking forever! Literally hours and hours because I was going curl by curl. I was listening to Musiq radio on Pandora though so it wasn't too bad. 
About halfway through the process, I was kinda feeling like giving up or doing bigger sections because it was taking forever. And right when I had that thought, this song "Someone to Love" by *Ruff Endz * came on. 

My ends look gooooood now!


----------



## halee_J

I feel that now in the age of space exploration, robotic prothestic limbs and hydrogen powered cars, why can't they come up with a flat iron serum that will keep my hair perfectly straight until I decide to wash it?


----------



## WendellaWoody

For those who rollerset, anyone doing so on the COOL setting only?  I've been using the WARM/NORMAL setting b/c the heat makes it dry faster and it also adds to the shine, but I'm trying to be better to my hair...

Anyone?  If so then how does your set turn out when using the COOL setting?

TIA!!!


----------



## Lymegreen

I love the smell of AOGBP !!  Smells like I'm about to do something GREAT for my hair


----------



## lamaria211

Lymegreen said:


> I love the smell of AOGBP !!  Smells like I'm about to do something GREAT for my hair



Are you using the regular one?  I've only tried the Rosemary Mint one are they the same as far as protein strength and moisture? Tia


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Need to get home and start chopping and screwing my pageant wig. I pray I can make it do what it needs to do. My hair is just here. I will give it a good dc this weekend though. Then again next week before it gets braided up.


----------



## choctaw

dusted my ends last night
co-wash with diluted Nexxus Humectress, apply EVCO to edges and ends, single braid to dry
hair feels great


----------



## Lymegreen

lamaria211 said:


> Are you using the regular one?  I've only tried the Rosemary Mint one are they the same as far as protein strength and moisture? Tia



I use the regular one.   The one in the White and Green bottle.  It smells like nothing else I've ever smelled before.   

It's strange.. everytime I smell it I get excited because I know something good is about to happen to my hair.


----------



## Angelinhell

Aireen said:


> Angelinhell, does it not leave your hair as moisturized or something? Can you not give all that to a friend?



Aireen I guess because I've used other conditioners that were more moisturizing. The humecto isn't is as heavy as I thought it was. People aren't willing to accept something from you when you say it stopped working or didn't work for you at all, even if you gave it to them. Though I think somebody on this board may be more grateful. I'll see if I can mix it with something or try to sell it.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

After 4 years on LHCF, I finally bought my first bottle of Vatika oil. Smells lemony.


----------



## BostonMaria

My hair is about 10 inches high and a halo of frizz


----------



## Aireen

Angelinhell said:


> @Aireen I guess because I've used other conditioners that were more moisturizing. The humecto isn't is as heavy as I thought it was. People aren't willing to accept something from you when you say it stopped working or didn't work for you at all, even if you gave it to them. Though I think somebody on this board may be more grateful. I'll see if I can mix it with something or try to sell it.


Ohhh, I see. I've heard people rave about Keracare products, especially about the Humecto! I love Keracare so even if it didn't work for someone, I'd still be willing to try. I guess you can try selling it/giving it away here, I bet SOMEONE would love to have it.


----------



## Aireen

Started taking MSM! Will be taking it 2x/day. C'mon growthhhhhhh! <3 I need to get to WL again ASAP.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I found some splitends while doing SD starting about an 1.5"-2" above my ends. I'm thinking this is my culprit so I'll be executing them this morning by cutting to MBL (that's 3" off). I hardly ever get splitends and thought the breakage I was getting was from the longer stretch I just ended. Now since I don't blowdry or flatiron it could only be that relaxer t-up I got at the salon 6 months ago. I think the run off was sitting on my strands too long. Never again I don't care how tired I am and no more long stretches 12-16 wks and it's a wrap. My new regi is more like 12wks.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Under the dryer with my quickest and most lazy roller-set ever, Lol. I think this will be my new way to roll. Since I just need it to dry smooth so I can silk wrap it anyway.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23

After Big Chopping for the 100th time..I feel good...really REALLY good about this. No breakage and minimal dryness ^__^ I can only imagine how long my hair will be a year from now. I wish I had done this before...


----------



## halee_J

Hmm trying to decide if the bamboo tea is worth it.


----------



## daviine

halee_J said:
			
		

> Hmm trying to decide if the bamboo tea is worth it.



I hope so.  I plan to order some soon. I want to BC already!!!


----------



## knjsavy

received my silk dreams products - should have ordered two mocha bliss, avocado smelled quite good (kinda fresh greenery ish) and so far is leaving my hair soft, conditioned and has not contributed to this shedding issue I seemed to have acquired


----------



## Aviah

God, Extra strength relaxer smell... No joke.


----------



## Aviah

I kinda can't wait for the weather to get colder. I can weave it up, or braid it up and just wash, dc, spray and MN all winter.


----------



## msbettyboop

halee_J said:
			
		

> Hmm trying to decide if the bamboo tea is worth it.



halee_J, it's worth it. I've been drinking it for about 2 months and my hair strands are stronger. My nails are also growing along nicely. Yet to see any marked difference in my skin though. I assume I will need to take it for a few more months to get all the touted benefits. I should mention I'm taking it in combination with a hair, skin and nails vitamin as well. Prior to the tea though, the vitamins did nothing for my weak and splitting nails. Now they've stopped splitting and growing well although I'm more interested in long and healthy hair benefits. Lol.


----------



## halee_J

msbettyboop where you order your bamboo tea? How often do you drink it?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Got hand in hair disease now. Cuts and trims always feel soooo good! LOL, ended up taking 3" off the back and my face framing layers. Then I got a little scissor happy and took 10" off my crown to add some layers. I loves it! Gonna add flexi rods tonight for some curl. Now I need to change my avatar picture...


----------



## msbettyboop

halee_J said:
			
		

> msbettyboop where you order your bamboo tea? How often do you drink it?



halee_J, I drink one cup everyday. I'm thinking of upping it to 2 cups a day. I ordered it from Nadege at relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com. I believe she's a member on here but I can't remember her username.


----------



## halee_J

msbettyboop thanks that's where I was thinking of ordering. I'm gonna try it  I recently discovered Nadege's blog, her hair is amazeballs


----------



## ms.tatiana

halee_J & msbettyboop

What kind of tea are you two talking about? You drink this tea and don't put it in your hair like a rinse?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I need to do a moisture DC.  The summer and the humidity are on the way out, and I can feel the change in my hair already.  I started to blow dry my roots as well, so that I'm not walking around with a wet scalp, but I let the rest of my hair and my ends air dry.  The curls come out better that way as well.  Diffusing caused too much frizz.


----------



## halee_J

ms.tatiana its bamboo leaf tea, yeah you drink it. It has a high amount of silica, that aids in keeping hair strong and shiny and can help optimize your growth rate. I wanna get some from relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com she's a member here with a gorgeous head of hair.


----------



## ms.tatiana

halee_J thank you for the information I might need to look into buying some. I drink green tea every morning so I can just trade out.


----------



## Charlie555

Laying in my reclining patio chair using the sun as my heat source for this deep conditioning session.


----------



## Beany

BASK products do me so good. so very good.


----------



## Lissa0821

I gave myself a relaxer touch up on Thursday and I regretted it as soon as I washed it out.  I think I am truly over relaxing my hair, for real this time.


----------



## lamaria211

Lissa0821 said:


> I gave myself a relaxer touch up on Thursday and I regretted it as soon as I washed it out.  I think I am truly over relaxing my hair, for real this time.



How long ago was your last TU?


----------



## Ogoma

Phew! Hair trimmed. I have been planning on doing this for over a month and have been super lazy to do it. I took out about half an inch. This is the second trim of the year and the next will be in December when I plan to straighten.


----------



## MACGlossChick

Just got off the phone with my sister
 We were talking about hair, and she mentioned how unfair it was that she had to wait until 13 to get a perm, but I got one at 11. She also said that when our mother used to hot comb our hair, she would always have burns, but I wouldn't, and that how she could tell mommy loved me more. I had to LOL at that statement, but she was serious.


----------



## Lissa0821

lamaria211 said:


> How long ago was your last TU?



Twelve weeks and it was severely under-processed in sections at that time.  I miss the thickness I was starting to experience.  I think I got a little overwhelm by it.  But it is ok, I realize that I have to learn what products work best for my natural hair as it grows in.


----------



## mochalocks

Flat ironed, and roller set my hair earlier.  I hope it looks good in the morning.


----------



## WendellaWoody

Sitting under hooded dryer, with setting on COOL, after doing a rollerset.


----------



## msbettyboop

ms.tatiana said:
			
		

> halee_J thank you for the information I might need to look into buying some. I drink green tea every morning so I can just trade out.



ms.tatiana, I think halee_j has answered all your questions but let me know if you have any more.


----------



## msbettyboop

Just ordered a comb for my blow dryer in preparation for my straightening next month.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Back on track with the moisture, and all I did was adjust my spray bottle mix!  I swapped out the coconut oil, with Lavendar JBCO.  I also added some rosemary EO, and about 1oz of S-Curl.  I might still do that mid-week moisture DC, but we'll see how it goes...


----------



## NJoy

How can I look at this an not be prompted to cut? I've been watching BC videos all weekend and planning to go ahead with bc'g on Tuesday.


----------



## Wildchild453

Got some hair, gonna put some chunky twists in tomorrow.


----------



## ms.tatiana

It's too hot and I have 18 inch hair in my head. I start my new job at the bank tomorrow and I want to look professional so when I get home from this job I will be flat ironing this weave and wrapping it tight.


----------



## Nix08

Lost a few strands today...dd age 4 was playing in my hair


----------



## growbaby

I would love for the mail to come faster so I Can do my flexi set... So impatient


----------



## NJoy

*sigh*  I can NOT find my medium-toothed bone comb. Ah well, I ordered a Hercules Sagemann comb to replace it.  But wondering where my bone comb can be is driving me bonkers. erplexed


----------



## -PYT

Fighting the urge to just cut it all off.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

NJoy said:


> How can I look at this an not be prompted to cut? I've been watching BC videos all weekend and planning to go ahead with bc'g on Tuesday.



You have a nice full head of texlaxed hair. I would just go ahead & chop the bone straight off. You wont even miss it because you have soooo much hair already.


----------



## Kurlee

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You have a nice full head of texlaxed hair. I would just go ahead & chop the bone straight off. You wont even miss it because you have soooo much hair already.



beautiful growth


----------



## Oasis

i think ive given up on my hair/hair journey. im just not a hair person unfortunately. it's gotten to the point that doing it more than once a month feels unbearable. 

for my time in the military i'll wear some type of weave and immediately lock it when im out.


----------



## leiah

Something about really slippery or cone filled conditioners seems off to me, they make my hair feel great but it seems like its just at the surface and not true, lasting moisture.

I just got my hands on my favorite natural conditioner again and I was disappointed that it wasnt great feeling when I rinsed it out, but my hair feels so nourished and looks thicker.


----------



## NJoy

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You have a nice full head of texlaxed hair. I would just go ahead & chop the bone straight off. You wont even miss it because you have soooo much hair already.



Thanks. I'm 17 months post texlaxed. I'll be natchal.


----------



## **SaSSy**

To prevent me from unnecessarily damaging my hair out of bored, I will try to do more styling to my hair. I had a heat damage episode a few weeks ago (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y36xzZ5i600&list=UUeb2XdF91c82dcOE9sOmoCQ&index=1&feature=plcp) I'm on a recovery mission. 

Instead of wearing my twist 2 weeks at a time, I will instead wear them one week at a time, then the following week wear it out in some kind of style. This will help with monotony, but still help my hair retention and health without the use of heat. For the next year (or more) I will not use ANY kind of direct heat.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I'm so tired of rollersetting my hair, but it seems to be the only way to set my hair at night.  Otherwise I don't know what to do???  Wrapping my hair does not work.


----------



## growbaby

So my wonderful friend came to visit and brought me a gift.. Chi Silk Infusion!! I am overjoyed (cuz she knew i would NEVER purchase it despite how much i wanted it, im way too cheap) and also I'm a lil upset b/c I've been doing so well with not straightening (heat free since June) and now I'm so very tempted. Le sigh


----------



## lamaria211

Im going to start doing overnight prepoo sessions using EVOCO and wheat germ oil before I CW I'm trying to add more ceramides into my routine


----------



## kandiekj100

So I ended up flatironing my hair over the weekend. It wasn't even as big of job as it was built up in my head. I'm not sure why I avoided it.

My hair feels longer, but doesn't look longer to me. Gotta love that hair anorexia.


----------



## Lymegreen

I had a late lunch so I can't go swimming right now.  BUT, I originally planned to DC my hair after swimming.  

Now, I'm going to wait and swim tomorrow morning and DC tomorrow.


----------



## ms.tatiana

All my moisture & oil has got on my weave, so its looking a little oily. I will have to wash it soon but I'm way to lazy for that.


----------



## sckri23

no shampoo or conditioner at my moms house so I softened my hair with softee mango butter


----------



## halee_J

Im gonna get some cowboy magic for next time I flat iron. I'm not gonna flat iron for at least the next few months though....Why am I thinking about this now?


----------



## Aireen

Have no idea what conditioner to use for today's wash. #pjproblems


----------



## Aviah

Aww, my "out" season is coming to a close. Gotta fit as many twist, braid and bantu knot outs into the rest of the "summer" before it gets really cold.

Then it will be flat iron, weave and braid/twist season.


----------



## Aireen

Thinking of trimming my hair every other relaxer since I no longer really use heat on my hair and considering that sealing my conditioner with coconut oil really nourishes my hair.


----------



## youwillrise

so i decided to go the bun(ish) route instead of twists because i just dont feel like it lately.  

i say bun(ish) because i cant call what i'm doing complete bunning lol...hair isnt long enough for that.  still havent figured out how long i'll keep them in before redoing.  maybe i'll try redoing twice a week to start and see how that goes.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Want to wash & DC soooo bad but I'm so tired from work & I airdry...I don't have all night. I want to bun this week & give the wigs a rest. Can't do that w/o a fresh wash. Random.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I think it's either time for a texturizer touch up, or time to clarify.  I think I'm veering towards the touch up though.  I was hoping to not touch up till November, but the frizz is creeping up on me.  I'm going to try bunning again, and if I can make it work I'll put the texturizer on hold.


----------



## alove15

This dorm situation isn't too bad. I just stick to an evening wash routine. Less busy. Predetangling a bit helps out as well. Once I got over my initial weirdness rocking twists(for a twist out) in front of my roomie it was smooth sailing.


----------



## lavaflow99

I got bun-checked twice at the airport and I liked it!  Once at DCA (Ronald Reagan airport in DC) and then in Minneapolis coming back home.  The TSA agent was probably thinking "why is this chick smilling after the extra patdown?" Only if  she knew....


----------



## Arian

Ahh, so I have to seal the honey butta to get the softness... *smacks forehead*


Off to take it off the exchange board..


----------



## itismehmmkay

Did a retouch on my edges, molded my hair w/ only mousse and no gels on the sides or back, used Chi iron instead of curling iron, and no product (the mousse has a heat protectant).

my hair is so laid.  I'm going to try and wrap it tonight instead of the rollersets.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I can't take it anymore!!! I have to wash my hair tonight. I was trying to hold out til Saturday...but I just can't do it.


----------



## caliscurls

Started using porosity control Friday with my weekly wash and then co-washed this morning, oil rinsed, and used PC last as directed. I can definitely tell the difference in my my hair! So smooth and soft!


----------



## yorkpatties

Purchased the Denman straightening brush and tried it on a small section of my hair. My jaw dropped at how smooth and straight it got my hair. I put the blow dryer to it and the brush just slid through my hair. I haven't been able to use the round brush anymore since I've gone natural, and the comb attachment I bough last year makes my hair so dry and frizzy, especially my ends. I even flat ironed the section afterwards to see just how straight I could get it. It was relaxer straight and bouncy too. My comb attachment is going in the trash. I won't be straightening my entire head for a while but when I do, I know I have the tools I need.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I decided to stop wearing my wigs, I did the BC a few months ago and I finally have a little length. I'm just tired of wearing wigs too, it feels so good to just be me.


----------



## kandake

ambrosia from Youtube did a tutorial on a bun with double twists in the front.  I really want to recreate that style but I don't know how to twist on the right side of my head.


----------



## NYAmicas

Cant believe how fast my bangs grew in just2 months. They were above my eyebrows and now they are past my eyes. Wish I could say that about my whole head.


----------



## Arian

that is all.


----------



## Saga

Rebraiding my mini-braids a few at a time. I can tell it's growiiiing =]


----------



## Ogoma

Cannot wait to get home and co-wash my hair. It has been 4 days and my hair is a greasy mess.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

More of a random question than a thought. I got caught in the pouring ran while exercising yesterday - almost exactly 24 hours ago. My hair was soaking wet & I wrung it out some while outside because it was loaded with Ecostyler gel.

When I got home I took a shower but didn't really get my hair wet. Can you believe that the center of my head still is not dry? What would cause my hair to take this long to dry? Porosity? 

TIA. I didn't think this was worthy of an entire thread.


----------



## winona

Who knew to get me to leave my hair alone I just had to get pregnant:/ I cant believe I havent touched my hair but to wash 2X and moisturize every couple a days with braid spray in 5 weeks:/  Thank God for crochet braids.  Next week I promise to do better.


----------



## lamaria211

I'm going to have to let my kids hide my scissors I trimmed another 1/2" tonight while M&S. That makes almost 2" since Friday


----------



## halee_J

2 years post today


----------



## Ogoma

lamaria211: hide those scissors in a carry-on suitcase, put the carry-on suitcase in a larger suitcase, and then take them to the attic or have someone put it up where you'll have to climb up to bring it down.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

So, I ended up texturizing today...cause I have no patience.  I didn't put in a full 2tbsp of Aussie 3MM, and I swear I almost killed my curls...sheesh! And I can see all the thinness in the front.  I need a follicle transplant.  Thankfully my curls are just fine, and I beat back the frizz beast.  Must not touch the Linange till 2013.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Sigh... I know better than to shampoo w/ NG. Conditioner only but noooooo my scalp was itchy!!  Sigh... Now to take hours detangling.


----------



## Miss AJ

Time to break out the cold weather hair practices already. Unfortunately, it's not cold enough to start doing hot oil treatments :-(


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

2 hours later & just finished detangling one side of head. Now on to the next...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Here is the hair from one side of my head only...LOL This is way more then usual but its ok because i didnt detangle before i washed. I'm far from going bald.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

1am..done. smh enough hair thoughts...going to bed.


----------



## Aviah

BSL is the beginning of long hair in my book. 
I need to have long hair by spring!


----------



## Sprinkl3s

On my way to work I saw this woman with a nice low cut. I was staring so hard she prob thought I was a lezbun. Lol boy I'm itching to shave it all off


----------



## Nix08

Sometimes I check to see how many times I've posted in a thread and I'm often shocked I've posted that often


----------



## WendellaWoody

I was thinking...

I wonder why MBL is not considered Lower Back Length?  After all, that area anatomically marks the lower back/lumber area, from the diagrams I've seen.  In fact, BSL actually seems more like MBL to me...

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nix08

WendellaWoody that's a good observation...it seems like bsl is marked by the top of the bra strap and mbl the bottom of the bra strap - regardless I find it confusing  I like your thought process better


----------



## Kindheart

Nix08 said:
			
		

> WendellaWoody that's a good observation...it seems like bsl is marked by the top of the bra strap and mbl the bottom of the bra strap - regardless I find it confusing  I like your thought process better



May i add that some people have their BS half inch below their armpits and some others 2 inches below,it s not a great measurememt tool imo


----------



## WendellaWoody

Nix08, it totally confuses me too!   Glad to know I'm not the only one!

Kindheart, EXACTLY!!!


----------



## daviine

I would really love to see this lady's hair.  She drops off and picks up her daughter every day with something on her head that looks like a sleeping cap. It doesn't look like a hat at all. Smh....


----------



## KweenBeeDiva

While cleaning my closet, I found a liter bottle of CON's moisturizing 2-1 shampoo (green label and cap). It was 3/4-5/4 full. I know it's over three years old, but I just couldn't resist. I gave it a shake and unscrewed the cap. Y'all, when that smell hit me....you just don't know. I was having a craptastical day, and finding that bottle made me happy. 

Shot, I was able to get someone else to wash my hair for me tonight because of that bottle. We sat there and just smelled it. My hair felt soooooo good. I followed it with ORS replenishing pak and plaited my hair for the night. I'm treating it like liquid gold. I know it'll run out or maybe go super bad on me    , but I have to treasure this bottle. 

I never knew how much I missed the original CON until now.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ugh...I AM SO STYLE CHALLENGED!!!     I have the urge to flatiron it, for no reason.  I just want to play in it, but I don't have that nice thick type 4 hair, and my hair only looks good when it's curly.  And it's still thin in front, and just Why Me???  

Ok...I think that's enough whining...


----------



## youwillrise

i need to stick to a simplified, but not lazy haircare routine.

there's never a happy medium for me.  i'm either being ultra lazy and not taking care of my hair at all OR i'm doing TOO much to it. 

i think ive decided that im just going to keep it very simple...while still taking care.  especially now that my schedule is even busier.  im just too tired when i get home to be messing with my hair too much.  gotta mold my haircare schedule to my life...not the other way around.  haha.

also...i need some new hair accessories!


----------



## halee_J

Sprinkl3s said:


> On my way to work I saw this woman with a nice low cut. I was staring so hard she prob thought I was a lezbun. Lol boy *I'm itching to shave it all off*



Been feeling this way too. But I would eventually want to grow it out and don't think I could stand the awkward grow out phase a 4th time....


----------



## Lissa0821

I received my order of seamless combs from Hairsense yesterday and I opened the package in front of my SO. He had this inquisitive look on his face and asked me "so they don't have combs at the store?" I couldn't help but to laugh


----------



## tapioca_pudding

All this week I've been bunning and using Tresseme as my leave in and sealing with GSO.  I've been working out so it's been mostly out of convenience.  I'm doing a rollerset tonight so I'll get to see my hair.. My ends and my hair overall feels so much smoother since I started using GSO, I'm assuming from the ceramides. Totally sold. I even put some on my skin this morning mixed in with my moisturizer because I had been having some dryness after my skin peel, and my skin feels much more soft.  I also notice my nails feel stronger; I massage the excess GSO into my nails after I apply it to my hair.


----------



## LucieLoo12

I had a urge to relax my hair because I had of moment of "frustration" with my hair, but then I stretched my hair out and seen that it is really growing, it went away...


----------



## WendellaWoody

So here's my random hair thought for the day...

As I was applying DC to my dry hair in  sections, I noticed new growth.  I was like, "Dag, I JUST relaxed my hair, and now there's new growth!" Self-relaxing is always a laborious process for me, so while I prefer to do it, I don't always enjoy it.  Anywoo, then I started thinking about all the treatments I do to my hair in these various challenges and thought, "Aha!  There's the reason for the growth!"

Sort of a catch 22...want the new growth/length, but not fun dealing with it.

Anyway, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lissa0821

It's been fun but I think I need to go back to washing my hair twice a week ago.  My hair is truly limp after a few days.


----------



## Beany

Whatever the dew point is this week has been working wonders on my hair.


----------



## Kindheart

I freakin Love MyHoneychild Molasses deep conditioner ! it never fails !My hair is uber soft


----------



## Ogoma

I pulled my hair too tight. I can fill the pull on my edges. Can't wait to get home.


----------



## Miss AJ

I need my hair to be BSB/BSL length like now. Then when I get there I still won't be satisfied lol. 

All I have to do is oil my scalp with my sulfur pomade, moisturize, seal, and bun every other day, shampoo and DC once a week. It SEEMS simple but I tend to get lazy. My motivation is whipping my long, flat ironed hair in my boyfriend's face (in a sexyful manner of course) when I get it straightened for his bday and Valentine's day lol.


----------



## NJoy

Found myself wearing a hairstyle that i used to wear pre-hhj.


----------



## newnyer

My hair is a hot mess. I need a touch up...I'm noticing more breakage.


----------



## Arian

Hair is a little dry today, which means it needs a good DC session.  However, I am going out of town for the weekend, so it won't get done. 

Will keep my hair moisturized the best I can until I get back Sunday-- hopefully early enough to wash and DC my hair.


----------



## leiah

Im mad that I spent so much on these headbands that are too big for my head.  they make nice pony tail holders i guess.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Can't figure out what to do with my hair.


----------



## NJoy

I'm straight cuttin up playing with different afro hairstyles. This is so cool.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I need help, having way more shedding than I usually do.....hubby gave me a really cute pep talk about not giving up on my hair....


----------



## leiah

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I need help, having way more shedding than I usually do.....hubby gave me a really cute pep talk about not giving up on my hair....



It's seasonal!  You will notice a lot more shedding (and posts about shedding on lhcf) as it turns to fall.

I am having seasonal shedding combined with post partum shedding erplexed


----------



## Meritamen

I need new hair clips, the ones I have are too small now to fit my hair without the worry of it breaking. Can any one of you ladies recommend hair clips that cam fit APLish length hair?

My iPad has a mind of its own.


----------



## Kindheart

Went on Silk dreams website and i can't find an"ADD TO CART" option...it's the 5th time i try ... +puzzled


----------



## WendellaWoody

Sitting here with henna on my head topped with a heat cap.  Feels like a day at the spa...love it


----------



## irisak

Meritamen said:
			
		

> I need new hair clips, the ones I have are too small now to fit my hair without the worry of it breaking. Can any one of you ladies recommend hair clips that cam fit APLish length hair?
> 
> My iPad has a mind of its own.


Meritamen I use flexi8 cliips. They are so great and almost impossible to break because of how they're constructed.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## Smiley79

Today is my first day trying Hairfinity abd this Sunday will be my big chop (more like an almost fade). That will be an excellent chance for me to see if these Vitamins contribute to the health of my hair along with my hair care regimen. I really hope the Biotin doesnt give me headaches.  Here we go again, Round 2 of going natural. I can't believe I'm somewhat excited about this. It's like I'm ready to take an exam that I failed because I didn't give it my best the first time around. I hope I find the time to keep a monthly progress journal. 

On a more realistic and personal note, I personally dont think the big chop/fade/twa suits my face; it's not the most flattering for my face, lol. However, Im sitting thinking of how I'm gonna get through those soon to come awkward phases....(lightbulb turned on)...dugh, this time I will get box braids to get me through the hump.

Is my Fotki still active?

Does it make sense to do a Cassia on fade...watch me try. What will that be 1/2 a tsp of powder, that pack is gonna last me all year after this big chop. Ok, I'm done.


----------



## growbaby

I am so close to BSB/BSL I can taste it


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm pretty sure I'm going to go ahead and get some Kelly Rowland cornrows this weekend. She just looks so good with hers I think I want some. I also really need a break and that's about the only thing I can afford to do right now.  I'm not really interested in rocking a half wig right now. I want all of my hair put away and can't afford the sew in I want. I'm excited and hope they turn out alright!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

leiah said:


> It's seasonal!  You will notice a lot more shedding (and posts about shedding on lhcf) as it turns to fall.
> 
> I am having seasonal shedding combined with post partum shedding erplexed



Thanks for the reminder leiah  I was starting to panic, lol.


----------



## nappystorm

I'm grazing MBL *cabbage patch* Imma wait to claim it though.


----------



## hairqueen7

I'm going on a 1 month personal challenge of not detangling with any tools just my fingers I want to see how this works out


----------



## ChristmasCarol

While I was at the Post Office today there were two other Black ladies behind me in line (they weren't with each other) and all of us had long hair! I'm talking about real hair - not weave, lol. I wanted to ask their regimens, but didn't want them to think I was a weirdo...


----------



## ChristmasCarol

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I need help, having way more shedding than I usually do.....hubby gave me a really cute pep talk about not giving up on my hair....





leiah said:


> It's seasonal!  You will notice a lot more shedding (and posts about shedding on lhcf) as it turns to fall.
> 
> I am having seasonal shedding combined with post partum shedding erplexed



Same here - but at least I know the cause now. I feel like a cat or something. 

MyAngelEyez~C~U

Can you actually see the difference in your hair's thickness? I can see more strands of shed hair when I cowash, but my hair overall never looks any different.

leiah
Sorry to hear of your PP shedding, but congrats on the little one!


----------



## ms.tatiana

After a long week of training for this job at the bank, I'm going to wash and condition my weave tonight.


----------



## Beany

Sitting under the steamer, might overnight DC too. I'm feeling real lazy


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Wow! Talk about PROTECTING those ends!


----------



## youwillrise

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Wow! Talk about PROTECTING those ends!
> 
> View attachment 169167





that is so cool!


----------



## kellistarr

At my last job that I just recently quit, all the black ladies that worked there had natural hair.  All of us!  That was the only cool aspect about that job.


----------



## shasha8685

Apparently, my hair is just chillin' at MBL now....this is what happens when you're too lazy to do length checks during the year.

I need a trim but I'm at MBL...I didn't think I was....


----------



## msbettyboop

Egg & mayo treatment every 2 weeks has given my hair new life. It was starting to look so dull and I couldn't figure out why. Apparently, it was protein. I stopped using aphogee a long time ago because it left my hair a tangled mess every time.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Miss AJ said:


> I need my hair to be BSB/BSL length like now. Then when I get there I still won't be satisfied lol.
> 
> *All I have to do is oil my scalp with my sulfur pomade, moisturize, seal, and bun every other day, shampoo and DC once a week. It SEEMS simple but I tend to get lazy.* My motivation is whipping my long, flat ironed hair in my boyfriend's face (in a sexyful manner of course) when I get it straightened for his bday and Valentine's day lol.



MissaJ, The bold part is me exactly!  It is simple.  We've got to get on track with this.  I'm closing in on APL and want to do a reveal for Christmas.  Tomorrow's Saturday and with no immediate plans I need to make it a full wash, condition, protein, deep condition, air dry and yarn braid day.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Aireen

Okay... I realize now I have to keep my edges relaxed between visits. They just break off when having to take care of two textures.

EDIT: I feel like I've said this before, why do I need to repeat things or go though an incident over and over for it to stick?


----------



## Kindheart

shasha8685 said:
			
		

> Apparently, my hair is just chillin' at MBL now....this is what happens when you're too lazy to do length checks during the year.
> 
> I need a trim but I'm at MBL...I didn't think I was....



Wow ! Congratulations!


----------



## Embyra

I'm loving these hair clip ins in suits my lazy self down to a T

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## melissa-bee

I suppose I should dust this weekend. And then I'm not doing any length checks until November 20 because that's my b'day and then not again until January the 1st 2013


----------



## youwillrise

melissa-bee said:


> I suppose I should dust this weekend. And then I'm not doing any length checks until November 20 because that's my b'day and then not again until January the 1st 2013





aw.  your birthday is the day after mine.  cool.  



i thought i had decided on a style to do next, but i keep coming up with other possible ideas lol.  we'll see...


----------



## Renewed1

WOW!! I wished I texlaxed years ago.  Being natural I was having trouble retaining my length. 

Now that I'm texlaxed, my hair is growing pretty quickly.

I can't wait until 1/1/13 - that's the day for me to do a length check.


----------



## youwillrise

nothing like the feeling of freshly trimmed hair.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Just did my first HOT, now I am DCing under a cap.


----------



## Kindheart

I m so loving the Shea Amla and Totally twisted butters


----------



## melissa-bee

These are my sheers. I'm gonna use them properly tommorrow for the first time but they are very smooth and sharp



Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## spellinto

using my huetiful hair steamer for the first time, so exciting!  this is the first time i've mixed oils (jbco, coconut oil, & safflower oil) into my DC too so we'll see how that works out.

also used this turbie twist knock off from the dollar tree.  i was doubtful that it would do the job if it only cost me a dollar, but so far i really like it!  even though my hair is a tad longer than the actual turbie twist itself, it still conveniently kept my hair out of the way.


----------



## mochalocks

Can't wait to wash and DC my hair tomorrow. It won't be salon results, but it will be clean


----------



## daviine

I love the consistency of the Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk, even though I don't think it's doing anything for my hair.


----------



## Americka

I just cut an inch to 2 inches off my ends. Much happier with my ends now.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

sipp100 said:


> Same here - but at least I know the cause now. I feel like a cat or something.
> 
> MyAngelEyez~C~U
> 
> Can you actually see the difference in your hair's thickness? I can see more strands of shed hair when I cowash, but my hair overall never looks any different.



sipp100, No, thank goodness, but my scalp is sore, too. I bought Vatika oil a week ago, so I wonder if it is what is making my scalp sore....


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Before I joined this board, I never cared about length. I just took care of my hair and it grew and that was it. Now I'm always doing length checks and wishing my hair would hurry up and get to TBL, when it's already longer then it's ever been, and longer then anyone else I know. I've gotten a lot of good info here, but this length obsession is something I can do without.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Duplicate...


----------



## greight

----------------------------------------


----------



## hair4romheaven

Doing gpb w/ phyto protein under the steamer. Will follow up with aowc mixed w/ wgo under steamer then twist which will stay in for 3 weeks. Simple but still takes a few hours!


----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## ms.tatiana

He has beautiful hair!


----------



## Ogoma

I am settling into a new normal. I am streamlining my regimen; removing practices that are not value-adding.


----------



## shasha8685

Not even 24 hours later, my hair got a much needed trim, is layered, and I now have bangs!

I was bored with my hair for a loooooong time when I finally figured out what was wrong....long and straight is simply boring. I'm loving my layers and my bangs


----------



## milaydy31

1 year natural


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Used the Fall Equinox as a reason to give myself a trim today. It left me still stuck about 1"-2"  above BSL :-( So close and yet so freakin' far away....


----------



## Beany

I'm back and forth on this permanent dye thing. My grays are so disrespectful.


----------



## greight

What's the hot flat iron now? I have never shopped for one as a natural . 

I'm just overwhelmed. CHI/FHI sound exactly the same and almost like a fraternity. Plus Croc reminds me of those wack shoes and I'm just ???? it all.


----------



## Miss AJ

FoxxyLocs said:
			
		

> Before I joined this board, I never cared about length. I just took care of my hair and it grew and that was it. Now I'm always doing length checks and wishing my hair would hurry up and get to TBL, when it's already longer then it's ever been, and longer then anyone else I know. I've gotten a lot of good info here, but this length obsession is something I can do without.



I know how you feel. Now that I've reached my pre BC length of APL, I'm rushing BSB/BSL instead of just taking care of it and letting it grow peacefully. I keep pulling my hair to see where it reaches, I'm always talking about how short it is, and just being impatient.


----------



## -PYT

melissa-bee is the woman in the pic his mother or finely trimmed beard?


----------



## youwillrise

sooo...ive been stretching a headband over my scarf every night and it's really helped keep the thing on my head.  ugh.  dont know why i didnt think of such a simple idea sooner haha.  darn thing slipping off of my head and me having to wake up to put it back on is not the business. 

"the business"  does anyone still say that?  haha i guess i do. 

i bought kinky curly curling custard to use for my edges (because i didnt want to get regular gel with all the crazy ingredients) and i used a little on my edges and it seemed to do the job of smoothing them, buuuut i checked again a little while ago and it seems that its gonna give me flakiness.  booooooo. wonder if oil will help that. ((shrug))  ive tried flaxseed gel, but that flakes on me, too.  wah.  maybe im just doing it wrong.


----------



## newnyer

I've figured out that I'm projecting my frustation and boredom for this move onto my hair. LOL. No, it's not fair for my hair so hopefully I can kick this funk.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I found a gray hair. I don't care as much as my mom does


----------



## lamaria211

Trying avj on my scalp to help with pp shedding


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I really need to take a picture of my hair.  I've got a lot of new growth, my hair is clearly longer than it was a couple months ago.


----------



## melissa-bee

-PYT said:
			
		

> melissa-bee is the woman in the pic his mother or finely trimmed beard?



-PYT
I have no idea lol. I saw it in another forum someone suggested it was his girlfriend.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Added finger combing back to my regimen and oderless garlic supplements.


----------



## melissa-bee

I've been natural for 3 years and have nothing to show for it


----------



## Kindheart

Beany said:
			
		

> I'm back and forth on this permanent dye thing. My grays are so disrespectful.



LOL i feel you. Mine stick out proud so thick and unruly .


----------



## youwillrise

i need more hydrolyzed keratin!  havent had any in monnnnths.  my hair misses it.


----------



## Renewed1

Castor oil gives my scalp the itchiness! 

I like my hair better when steamed.


----------



## Aireen

New L'Oreal Arginine Resist X3 Mask smells so good.


----------



## youwillrise

ive been having more success with olive oil...hated that oil years ago...perhaps it's the fact that im using the loc moisture method with it this time?  ((shrugs))...i actually only used it recently because it's the only oil in my house at the current time, but my hair feels pretty okay with it.  hmmmm...although, it's probably not even REAL evoo.  lmao.


----------



## IMFOCSD

So as much as I love my two strand flat twists I am noticing that they only last a week tops...


----------



## halee_J

Hmph, the vinegar bath better work on getting the shine outta dis HW...We'll see once she's dry.


Gonna try out this Millcreek keratin condish.


----------



## Ogoma

I am researching using very diluted Dr. Bronner's liquid soap for my bi-annual clarifying sessions and to use a drop mixed with conditioner after swimming.


----------



## fairyhairy

melissa-bee said:


> I've been natural for 3 years and have nothing to show for it



Seriously that's how i feel smdh lol pity party


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Anakinsmomma said:


> I found a gray hair. I don't care as much as my mom does



I found one too.  I had to fight the urge to pluck it out.


----------



## msbettyboop

You shouldn't pluck out greys?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

msbettyboop said:


> You shouldn't pluck out greys?



I know it's nonsense, but I always hear that old wives tale in my head "Pluck out a grey hair, and 7 will grow back in its place."  I don't wanna jinx myself into more grey hair.


----------



## BostonMaria

Today is my 5th year nappiversary since I did the BC. No I don't have pictures LOL


----------



## Beany

Well I just ordered some Burnt Sugar Pomade. I really liked BASK's java bean pomade, but it has beeswax in it and I'm afraid of build up and other issues associated with beeswax . Are any no poo ladies using products with beeswax?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Beany said:
			
		

> Well I just ordered some Burnt Sugar Pomade. I really liked BASK's java bean pomade, but it has beeswax in it and I'm afraid of build up and other issues associated with beeswax . Are any no poo ladies using products with beeswax?



I read that is beeswax if mixed with other oils it is fine. I can try ti find the article if you want it.


----------



## halee_J

The vinegar didn't really do much to the shine...but its a textured wig so it'll be aight I guess. I'll try baking soda later this week. 

Sucks that Silk dreams has a minimum 75 on orders to Canada. I really wanted to try some of her stuff


----------



## leiah

Edges are starting to get thin.  I saw a pic of myself at this time last year and I had thin edges with lots of little baby hairs popping up.  I cant stress over it, now I know my head goes through cycles but it will always bounce back.


----------



## ScorpioRising

I hope 'dry dc'ing' tonight yields awesome results, just mixed some Shea Moisture BS Purification Mask, Organicals, and Giovanns SAS together and it smells soooo yummy I almost licked it !


----------



## ms.tatiana

JBCO on my egdes, every time I stop doing it every night I notice. I'm going to try this one product that claims to grow you edges back in 120 days. That's a long time but I'm hiding them all the time anyways.


----------



## choctaw

going to sleep wearing indigo paste under a plastic cap ...


----------



## Victoria44

omg my hair feels SO amazing today. Better than it's ever felt since beginning my transition almost 3 years ago! Smooth, soft, moisturized and bouncy.  I'm so happy i've been introduced to the world of castor oil rinses!


----------



## mochalocks

I have to get rid of this hello hydration herbal essences shampoo, and conditioner. It's horrible on my relaxed hair


----------



## melissa-bee

Just got an e-mail from Aubrey Organics UK doing a buy a condioner get the shampoo free deal. They must know their shampoos are wack.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

melissa-bee said:
			
		

> Just got an e-mail from Aubrey Organics UK doing a buy a condioner get the shampoo free deal. They must know their shampoos are wack.



I abhor them!!!!


I broke another Afro comb


----------



## MaraWithLove

Took my hair down from a quick ps and I'm just now realizing my hair is long enough to bun (while stretched). Yay, finally!


----------



## faithVA

2012, I was here to experience the LHCF Gangsters


----------



## greight

-----------------------------


----------



## KimPossibli

I'm so happy I've found a lazy hair style  3 weeks of lazy cornrows for the win


----------



## youwillrise

hmmm...maybe i'll go back to condition rinsing my hair?  perhaps on an every other day basis.  then i'll just bun/updo it up in the shower.  damnit, why cant i decide what the heck i want to do with my hair?


----------



## Angelinhell

Angelinhell said:


> Confession: Now that I've gone back to Humecto, it doesn't seem as great as it was at the beginning of my hhj. But this 5lb tub won't use itself



Update: It was a false alarm I had moisture overload. Did Aphogee two step, I'm good now. My first hair lesson of my hj, protein and moisture really do compliment each other.


----------



## leiah

Glad I finally got to henna my hair properly.  It made my hair so much curlier!  I needed that.


----------



## Arian

Now I realize what they mean when they say moisturizing with just water will not do...

Tonight, on a whim, I bought some Aussie Hair Insurance leave in...I was skeptical because most spritzes I try just don't work for me.  I was also skeptical because the second ingredient was aloe vera juice.  

But man...that stuff sealed with Qhemet AOHC is pretty good.  It has a cone though...ick!  

Gotta stick with what works and since I'm not no poo...cones are ok with me!  It is also water-soluble.  

Amodimethicone + trideceth-12 is water soluble, right?


ETA:  Hmmm, I have the old formula....  better go buy all of the old ones off the shelf in Walmart


----------



## leiah

Arian said:


> Now I realize what they mean when they say moisturizing with just water will not do...
> 
> Tonight, on a whim, I bought some Aussie Hair Insurance leave in...I was skeptical because most spritzes I try just don't work for me.  I was also skeptical because the second ingredient was aloe vera juice.
> 
> But man...that stuff sealed with Qhemet AOHC is pretty good.  It has a cone though...ick!
> 
> Gotta stick with what works and since I'm not no poo...cones are ok with me!  It is also water-soluble.
> 
> Amodimethicone + trideceth-12 is water soluble, right?
> 
> ETA:  Hmmm, I have the old formula....  better go buy all of the old ones off the shelf in Walmart



Arian i think amodimethicone is not completely waer soluble but also doesnt build up easily.

i use a leave in with amodimethicone.  i cowash a few times a week and sulfate free shampoo once a week.


----------



## IMFOCSD

I am really loving two strand twists!


----------



## melissa-bee

I've cut all the damage out my hair which came from pulling my hair unto a puff when damp and from henna. I want to dye my hair black but don't think it will take because there is still henna on my hair. I might try in October.


----------



## growingbrown

I am loving my mini two strand twist! I think this is my signature style. And I just discovered the use of long hair pins! I love them!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Having a ton of hair anorexia.. two people asked me if I had some clip-in pieces in yesterday. Im like, what the phuck are YALL seeing because I look bald to me...


----------



## Lissa0821

I really want to try Nixion Thermal Bliss but can not find it anywhere in my area (Marietta, GA).  Does anyone in the Atl know where I can find it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nix08

Lissa0821 Although I'm in Canada ...I was able to find it in the hair salon within walmart....


----------



## Lissa0821

Nix08 said:


> @Lissa0821 Although I'm in Canada ...I was able to find it in the hair salon within walmart....


 
Thanks Nix08 It's funny that you mention that, last year for my Secret Santa I brought the last bottle on shelf at a salon in Walmart.  Haven't seen it since that day.


----------



## Kindheart

I stopped using hair trigger and now i m shedding ! ((


----------



## Mertzy

I usually use heat once a month, but I think I'm going to go on a mini no heat challenge for four months... And I need to get a length check shirt


----------



## niknakmac

I'm thinking about a sexy new haircut.  I suck at growing my hair out.  I love having a  hairstyle and that doesn't work well with growing hair out...i guess it doen't matter because by this time next year I will probably be back to natural. I'm feeling the pull.


----------



## Mertzy

Im glad that hair massager at Big Lots was on sale! I'll be using it tonight


----------



## spellinto

Stopped at Target to pick up a 2 fl oz sample of Dr. Bronner's Pure Castile Soap.  I chose lavendar over peppermint because the minty smell of peppermint gave me headache.  Plus, I plan to test this is my hair and I'm not too cool with the idea of my scalp tingling from peppermint.  I've read & watched some positive reviews about castile soap being alkaline and therefore closing the cuticles of your hair shaft...hopefully this can improve the look & feel of my hair after a wash   Might buy the big bottle for my hair & body if I like it and use it all up...but then what will I do with my bottle of HE HH Shampoo?

Also bought 100% pure jojoba oil from Trader Joes for my face & body, but I'll probably try it on my ends too.  Want to buy sunflower oil but I already have 4 oz of safflower oil to use up, plus my mix of JBCO & coconut oil...gah, how did I accumulate so much?


----------



## Lucie

I've been braiding my hair in two braids and pinning them up. Not sexy. But I only wear my hair done for my dude now. Other than that it's bunned up/braided. When I was a kid I swore up and down my hair would always be out. LOL! Naive lil' grasshoppa!


----------



## leiah

I hennaed last night and put my hair in 2 braids with a center part showing my orange scalp!  I felt really self conscious about it but I went to the park today and saw an older indian woman with the same orange scalp.  I wish she could have seen mine but she was real short haha


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

My hair is growing nicely, but I'm NOT gonna do a length check till Novemer, which is pure torture!!  It's gonna be fun to see where I get to by years end.   My new detangling brush better work, or I'm gonna be Hot!


----------



## NJoy

I really need to wash my hair but, I don't feel like it.


----------



## Kimlyb

For my hair I'm having a hard time finding a natural dye to color
This awful gray can someone please help....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## The Girl

Just restarted my Indian teas and rollersetting...tis a pain getting back in the groove but my hair thanks me already!!  Maybe I can get past my slump now


----------



## Ogoma

spellinto said:


> Stopped at Target to pick up a 2 fl oz sample of Dr. Bronner's Pure Castile Soap.  I chose lavendar over peppermint because the minty smell of peppermint gave me headache.  Plus, I plan to test this is my hair and I'm not too cool with the idea of my scalp tingling from peppermint.  I've read & watched some positive reviews *about castile soap being alkaline and therefore closing the cuticles of your hair shaft.*..hopefully this can improve the look & feel of my hair after a wash   Might buy the big bottle for my hair & body if I like it and use it all up...but then what will I do with my bottle of HE HH Shampoo?
> 
> Also bought 100% pure jojoba oil from Trader Joes for my face & body, but I'll probably try it on my ends too.  Want to buy sunflower oil but I already have 4 oz of safflower oil to use up, plus my mix of JBCO & coconut oil...gah, how did I accumulate so much?



I believe I read somewhere it *raises *the cuticles and you need something acidic or base (conditioner/ACV/Aloe juice) to close them after using castille soap. Kimmaytube has a video where she shows it has a pH of 10, if I remember correctly, and mixing a teaspoon with a 0.5 cup of water drops it to a pH of 9.5. I am planning on using it for everything at some point so I was researching diluting a teaspoon in 1-1.5 cups of water before using it on my hair.

There is also some debate on whether anything between a pH of 4-9 causes any movement of the cuticles at all.

http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2010/06/investigation-does-ph-affect-your-hair.html


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Planning to increase my DC'ing to twice a week. I want to see if that will result in better and thicker growth for my hair. 

Also started using Mega-tek again. Bought viviscal. Maxi Hair seemed to help me, but the neon yellow urine starting freaking me out. If viviscal doesn't work after a month, I'll go back to Maxi hair. 

Planning to stretch for min 16 weeks, with a goal of 20 weeks.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Kimlyb said:


> For my hair I'm having a hard time finding a natural dye to color
> This awful gray can someone please help....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



As I do regularly, I must recommend checking out henna and indigo.  Take a look at the www.mehandi.com site for more info.  Even if you decide not to buy from them or use it, there's still a lot of information on the site.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I cowashed with HE Honey Im Strong the other day and fell in lovvveee!! It gave me soo much slip, smells amazing, and my hair felt like butter. I love it! My new fav condish!!


----------



## Lymegreen

I started my hair journal in January and looking through it I can see how I stumbled upon some great things for my hair.   It's funny looking back at what I was doing AND raving about that ultimately wasn't good for my hair...  I can see when I learned of new product ingredients and new techniques.   And I can see how I first atempted them and how I started to modify them for my needs.  

  I'm so happy and I think 2012 is the year that my hair turned the corner towards being truly healthy.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

People keep asking if I dyed my hair because it looks more red.  I noticed it last night too. I think the water in my new apartment is hard or something, and it's turning my hair red. :/ time to find a shower filter....


----------



## NikkiQ

tapioca_pudding said:


> People keep asking if I dyed my hair because it looks more red.  I noticed it last night too. I think the water in my new apartment is hard or something, and it's turning my hair red. :/ time to find a shower filter....



Lawd can I move in with you??! I dyed my hair red and it's fading.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

My nape is finally long enough to put flat twists in! And I put avocado oil on my nape and ends this morning. Hopefully it makes my ends softer because they are extremely dry right now.


----------



## Renewed1

I'm thinking about straightening my hair this weekend.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Thinking about getting some waist length Senegalese twists for the winter...hmmm.


----------



## cutenss

I just washed, DC, tension blow dried, then flat ironed my hair.  I do not know the deal is, but my hair is   My ends were horrible.  They didn't look bad altogether, but I could see the splits, SSK's, damage.  So I cut 4" off.  I went from MBL to below APL.  I will cut again in 3 months.  The damage was pretty far up the shaft.  I think another 1-2 inches would have gotten it all.  But DH would not be happy.  And neither would I.  My ends feel so good though.  And blunt cuts always make my hair appear thicker.

So I have a mini challenge starting October 1:  I will use my WEN products only, and my oils.  That is it.  I think I am using too many unnecessary products, that maybe contributing to my damage.  I blow dry and flatiron once a month.  So it couldn't be heat.  I am on a vitamin regimen, which will help as will.  It includes a prenatal vitamin, MSM, and collagen.  I am also going to start exercising (a whole other thought).


----------



## freckledface

Today I asked my mom when she started relaxing my hair. I was 3 smh. To be fair my hair is coarse and very thick not to mention she's white. Lol. Mixed babies were not the thing back in 87. That didn't stop me from going on a rant on why you can't do that mama!!!!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

The good: I Luuuurve ORS Hairrepair!! Melted tangles like butter!! And KCCC is a keeper too...


The bad:... But they gotta do something about the kccc label.... It took me 15 minutes to open it (first use).


----------



## Anakinsmomma

CaliiSwagg said:
			
		

> I cowashed with HE Honey Im Strong the other day and fell in lovvveee!! It gave me soo much slip, smells amazing, and my hair felt like butter. I love it! My new fav condish!!



I tried it, it didn't wow me. Maybe I'll try it again, I do love the smell.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Probably buy that stuff for my edges this weekend, cause I see its only available online.


----------



## Angelinhell

Watching classic "aphogee Ateyaa" on youtube. It makes me want to go back to Aphogee products.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

Angelinhell said:
			
		

> Watching classic "aphogee Ateyaa" on youtube. It makes me want to go back to Aphogee products.



Why did you stop?  Does there come a time when Aphogee is no longer needed?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aireen

Possibly going to get my hair relaxed on Saturday. I'm going to try and see if I can go without trims until next year, or at least until I a buy a split-ender. Ugh, I have to wait for them to appear on eBay again since I was skeptical about buying one a few days ago.


----------



## Angelinhell

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Why did you stop?  Does there come a time when Aphogee is no longer needed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Being a product junkie, always looking for something better. I think most of us go through it at one point in our hhj.


----------



## irisak

Angelinhell said:
			
		

> Watching classic "aphogee Ateyaa" on youtube. It makes me want to go back to Aphogee products.



I was just thinking I keep experimenting with different ways to do a protein treatment but nothing makes my hair feel like a two step. My hair is yelling at me.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## Philippians413

I think I'm done being a PJ. I'ma give it another 2 months before I officially relinquish that title though.


----------



## NJoy

I'm SO going to wash and DC my hair today.  Enough of this laziness.


----------



## milaydy31

Hello,
Is it possible to make a hot oil treatment with black castor oil? I have a lot of castor oil and I was wondering if it can be use as a hot oil treatment or if that kind of use is only reserved for lighter oil. 
I am asking because JBCO is an "heavy" oil and I don't know if it can be rinsed out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

After flat ironing a piece of my hair, my bestie SWEARS I'm super close to BSL. I think she's full of it, but I'll flat iron the same piece soon and have DH measure for me.


----------



## Charla

Straightened natural hair + humidity = a MASSIVE WASTE OF TIME. This ain't hap'n, capt'n!!!


----------



## discodumpling

I should moisturize...but that takes the effort of unbraiding my one single cornrow  we shall see.


----------



## Charla

...so pick my poison...

Door #1 Natural hair in its natural/stretched state overrun with SSKS

Door #2 Natural hair blownout/ flat ironed taking a couple of hours only to re-pouf within minutes...despite products used

Door #3 Natural hair heat trained so extensively that a pouf dares to show its face again

Door #4 Natural hair Relaxed

...to be continued


----------



## NewlyNature12

My hair loves protein!! I think doing a weekly deep condition with a protein conditioner (I used Millcreek Keratin instead of GPB this week) is doing wonders for my hair. Also, I used a clarifying sulfate free shampoo and my hair immediately acted differently. Maybe this whole curly girl method is going to work for me.


----------



## HanaKuroi

If I don't dc or something I am going to snap! This has been a hard week. My hair still feels good but I know it needs some tending. I think dc'ing or henna'ing is better for my soul than my hair. It relaxes me. Dc, comfy sweats, fuzzy socks, netflix or LHCF on my phone under the steamer is lovely.


----------



## lana

The longer my hair gets, the more time I need to take care of it.  I just saw the "girl - wash your hair" thread and I think I'll wash it on Friday, deep condition overnight, wake up and rinse it, blow it out and flat iron it.  That way the four hour process will be cut into two days and I get the benefit of overnight conditioning.  

I think I'm doing great as I grow toward MBL. But the longer it gets the more time it takes and I REFUSE to go to a salon every again in life. (lol)

Oh well. Guess I'm washing the cotton and it's gonna love me.  I've been dusting my ends, one section at a time all week.  I'm trying to avoid a trim, but I see fly away ends and that means cutting time for my hair.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

On my shampoo days I actually started shampooing at night when I shower then DC the next day before I jump in the shower it saves me a lot time, plus I like DC on damp/dry hair.





			
				lana said:
			
		

> The longer my hair gets, the more time I need to take care of it.  I just saw the "girl - wash your hair" thread and I think I'll wash it on Friday, deep condition overnight, wake up and rinse it, blow it out and flat iron it.  That way the four hour process will be cut into two days and I get the benefit of overnight conditioning.
> 
> I think I'm doing great as I grow toward MBL. But the longer it gets the more time it takes and I REFUSE to go to a salon every again in life. (lol)
> 
> Oh well. Guess I'm washing the cotton and it's gonna love me.  I've been dusting my ends, one section at a time all week.  I'm trying to avoid a trim, but I see fly away ends and that means cutting time for my hair.


----------



## kandiekj100

I will be getting my relaxer on saturday, which will be 3 months exactly since my virgin was done. I know she's going to want to cut it. But it's my cousin, so she knows when I say no, I mean no. I just did a self trim about 2 weeks ago. I think i've finally made it past APL, grazing BSB I think. I really want BSL though. I wonder if I can get there by the end of the year. That will be 3 more months. That's such a long way to go though, esp since I count the bottom of the strap as BSL, but maybe that's wrong. Maybe that should be more like MBL on me. So confusing.


----------



## Cruzankink

I finally figured what my hair loves since I BC. It sfeeling so soft and moisturized I can't stop playing with it. I must admit this is the first time in months that I'm loving my TWA ...


----------



## faithVA

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];16925567]I finally figured what my hair loves since I BC. It sfeeling so soft and moisturized I can't stop playing with it. I must admit this is the first time in months that I'm loving my TWA ...


 
What does it love?


----------



## Lucie

I did a rollerset last night and my curls came out so soft and bouncey. When I went in to work this morning my boss complimented my hair. I guess he was tired of my two braids, LOL!


----------



## HanaKuroi

I finally got some aobc on my head. Used kimmaytubes luv natural leave on and the put oyin on top. I will put in a few braids to stretch overnight.


----------



## gabulldawg

I was planning to stretch until the end of October, but I don't know if that's going to happen.  My hair is in bad shape, particularly in the crown area. I kind of want to get it professionally done, but i'm also nervous about it. Don't need anymore setbacks.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I'm back to loving my wash sessions again!  The Wet Brush is Uh-May-Zing at detangling my hair...so quick, and easy.  I have a feeling I'll be investing in that Mason Pearson brush at BSL tho...it will be my gift to my hair for hitting the halfway mark!


----------



## NJoy

Dropped my kids off and saw this lady with flat ironed w'hip length hair. It was imperfect enough to be sure that it was real. I almost broke my neck turning to estimate the length as she walked by. I'm in shrunken twists and suddenly felt regret for cutting my hair and not wearing it out more often while it was long. I knew exactly how that length felt out. *sigh* Ah well. I'll be back in a flash. In the meantime, my cute twists suddenly felt awefully short.  C'mon hair. Grow!


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Just purchased my second bottle of Megatek.


----------



## **SaSSy**

Today makes 2 yrs I've been full natural and did my BC! My hair is in a puff today and will back in twist tomorrow.

Sent from my lavish iPhone


----------



## Cruzankink

faithVA said:


> What does it love?


 
faithVA Light foamy type moisturizers and light oils. Jenn from Komaza told me to switch from my heavier creamy based moisturizers to lighter moisturizers for optimum moisture absorbance since I have fine strands. I was skeptical because I have mostly 4b tightly coiled kinky hair and although my hair is fine, I have a lot of it so I felt that creamier based products would work better. Boy was I wrong! 

I did the switch and my hair not only absorbs moisture better but retains it better too. I have been using Giovanni DLI which is non creamy, light and kinda foamy which leaves my hair soft and moisturized all day. My hair responded the same way to PM 'The Conditioner' which is gelish, light and foamy.  I should have known my hair would react this way since prior to my KHA, I change my prepoo to coconut oil instead of EVOO and my hair loves the lighter coconut oil. I've also started using SM purification masque as my weekend cleanser and my hair took to it like a fish to water. No suprise that the second ingredient is none other than coconut oil and the cleanser is not creamy. It has the consistency of clay mixed w/ oils.

P.S. faithVA I'm always willing to help but please do the "@my name thing" cause I didn't know you asked me a question until I decided to surf on this thread again. Smooches.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];16931285]@faithVA Light foamy type moisturizers and light oils. Jenn from Komaza told me to switch from my heavier creamy based moisturizers to lighter moisturizers for optimum moisture absorbance since I have fine strands. I was skeptical because I have mostly 4b tightly coiled kinky hair and although my hair is fine, I have a lot of it so I felt that creamier based products would work better. Boy was I wrong!
> 
> I did the switch and my hair not only absorbs moisture better but retains it better too. I have been using Giovanni DLI which is non creamy, light and kinda foamy which leaves my hair soft and moisturized all day. My hair responded the same way to PM 'The Conditioner' which is gelish, light and foamy. I should have known my hair would react this way since prior to my KHA, I change my prepoo to coconut oil instead of EVOO and my hair loves the lighter coconut oil. I've also started using SM purification masque as my weekend cleanser and my hair took to it like a fish to water. No suprise that the second ingredient is none other than coconut oil and the cleanser is not creamy. It has the consistency of clay mixed w/ oils.
> 
> P.S. @faithVA I'm always willing to help but please do the "@my name thing" cause I didn't know you asked me a question until I decided to surf on this thread again. Smooches.


 
I did mention you but if you look at the post it got jacked up some kind of way. I am doing something similar to you and using lighter products. I just haven't found the right product yet. Many of the products leave my hair feeling hard. I have a few more in my stash I'm going to try and then I will probably switch back to Taliah Waajid and see if those work better.


----------



## Philippians413

Still waiting on Aveyou to have that flash sale... I need to stock up on Curl Junkie.


----------



## melissa-bee

Really want to dye my hair jet black but don't think it will take because of henna


----------



## Lissa0821

I think heat protectants are a little over-rated.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I d/c for the second time this week and I am experiencing shedding. I will try to d/c 2x next week to determine if it's the megatek I restarted or if it's too much D/c for my hair. Really hope it's not the MT since it didn't give me problems last time I used it.


----------



## Beany

So I took the plunge and dyed my hair (permanent). My low porosity hair rebuked it.


----------



## NikkiQ

Made these earrings and instantly thought of LHCF 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

I've been much less obsessed with my hair in the last couple of years than I had been from 2008 to 2010 (when I first started my HJ), and now my hair seems to be growing OK and I'm not going so crazy over length like I used to. I'm just living life, whilst still looking after my hair healthily and simply, and it's doing fairly well at the moment . Still a way to get to full APL and beyond, but I can be patient now


----------



## nakialovesshoes

melissa-bee said:


> Really want to dye my hair jet black but don't think it will take because of henna



melissa-bee - you could use indigo


----------



## youwillrise

got done detangling half of my hair a little while ago.  still have the other half.

back on my finger detangling stuff.  had to go back.  i dont know why i even try going back to combs/brushes to detangle, it's never a good scene.  i think i also prefer to detangle outside of the shower.  i always said i prefer to do it under the running water. 

just used a spray bottle of water and some as i am leave-in that ive had forever and used once.  did a really nice job of getting those tangles away.  

might have to get more just for detangling purposes? hmmm.  maybe.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Charla, I'm thinking of taking door number 2 or 3 myself, LOL


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Charla said:


> Straightened natural hair + humidity = a MASSIVE WASTE OF TIME. This ain't hap'n, capt'n!!!



Charla, have you tried Sabino Moisture Block?


----------



## czyfaith77

Random thought today......Folks make me mad. Tell me why today I go to  two Walgreen stores for 

Shea Moisture products and the shelves were wiped clean!!!!!!! Totally peed off! Going to Target!


----------



## NikkiQ

I need to blow out my hair and MAYBE flat iron to give myself a good trim. It's been a hot minute since I had one, but do I feel like going through all that trouble just for it to revert in a heartbeat? Humidity out here is almost as bad as it was back in New Orleans.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I'm getting mad at all the "b****es" be like team natural and everyone they show has no hair at all.


----------



## lamaria211

I ordered my Mason Pearson detangling comb I'm so excited!


----------



## mochalocks

ms.tatiana said:
			
		

> I'm getting mad at all the "b****es" be like team natural and everyone they show has no hair at all.



Lmao. iCan't.


----------



## ms.tatiana

mochalocks said:


> Lmao. iCan't.



Omg they are the most disrespectful pictures too I'm hot.


----------



## -PYT

NikkiQ Have you seen Naptural85's video where she trims her hair?  It's the method I've used the past few times and I think it's a keeper. My ends always feel 100% better. 

Lank:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JAoKRgcvKA


----------



## Tonto

*Just finished washing my hair and threw it in a bun. Mehn I’m feeling this hairstyle and I’m lazy too so I guess I can do that*


----------



## **SaSSy**

I'm so glad I back to washing/co-washing every 5 to 7 days again. This summer I was so focus on my body I was only washing every 2 weeks and I noticed my growth slowed down, but lucky I retained all my prior growth. Since going back to weekly washing I have gained 1/2 an inch in just a month!


----------



## jprayze

sckri23 said:
			
		

> no shampoo or conditioner at my moms house so I softened my hair with softee mango butter



I just picked up the softee mango butter!


----------



## mochalocks

ms.tatiana said:
			
		

> Omg they are the most disrespectful pictures too I'm hot.



I can only imagine.  Lol


----------



## Charla

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Charla, I'm thinking of taking door number 2 or 3 myself, LOL


I never tried the sabino. I used Crisco, keracare pressing cream and a tressemme antihumidity spray.

I took door #4 with no regrets.
MyAngelEyez~C~U


----------



## melissa-bee

nakialovesshoes said:


> melissa-bee - you could use indigo



I don't want henna to touch my head ever again and I would have to henna first to use indigo.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Charla said:


> I never tried the sabino. I used Crisco, keracare pressing cream and a tressemme antihumidity spray.
> 
> I took door #4 with no regrets.
> MyAngelEyez~C~U



So you're gonna do it?  Are you going to do it yourself?


----------



## NikkiQ

-PYT said:


> @NikkiQ Have you seen Naptural85's video where she trims her hair? It's the method I've used the past few times and I think it's a keeper. My ends always feel 100% better.
> 
> Lank: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JAoKRgcvKA


 

-PYT thanks for the link! It looks super easy. Gonna try that out instead of putting heat on my hair. This way I can stick with no heat until Christmas.


----------



## ChevaliYAY

melissa-bee said:
			
		

> I don't want henna to touch my head ever again and I would have to henna first to use indigo.



Really? I thought that they could be used on their own, but people just chose to use them together. Huh...


----------



## NJoy

ChevaliYAY said:


> Really? I thought that they could be used on their own, but people just chose to use them together. Huh...


 
No.  You HAVE to henna before indigo.  The indigo stains the henna deposited on the hair.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

NJoy said:
			
		

> No.  You HAVE to henna before indigo.  The indigo stains the henna deposited on the hair.



Learned something new today, cause I always thought that pple were mixing the henna and indigo before applying.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

It is SO hard to kill unhealthy hair practices for the Hardheaded!!  My mom doesn't cleanse her hair enough, then gets mad cause it's thin and low density...you have to care for it better!!   I'm trying to get her to co-cleanse weekly, with a monthly protein treatment...but she keeps talkin about the dirt is growing her hair.   That's Gross!!


----------



## Ogoma

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Learned something new today, cause I always thought that pple were mixing the henna and indigo before applying.



You can do that as well, although it would probably not be as dark as doing it after henna. The point remains, the indigo latches on to the henna so you cannot not use indigo without using henna in some form.


----------



## Kindheart

This jar of Afroveda Hemp Seed butter is amazing ,up there with the Shea Amla!! I LOVE IT!

About to wash +DC with my beloved MHC Molasses ,i won't pre poo today as i  applied alot of butters on my hair over the last 3 days


----------



## NJoy

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Learned something new today, cause I always thought that pple were mixing the henna and indigo before applying.


 
You can do that but you'll get a brown instead of jet black.


----------



## lovely_locks

I'm learning to love my length!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Man what the heck has hasppened at bss's. I couldn't find a decent wig at all today. So not cool since I want to start wigging again since it's fall. I hope to find something I like tomorrow. Really don't want to wear the wig I did for the pageant until Nov since it's so dark..I wanted a nice blonde brown mix for fall..


----------



## Pompous Blue

Why would my DH use his Mason Pearson brush to "scrub" his scalp? He ruined the brush when he did that; most of bristles are flat and can't be raised back up.....Arrrgghhhh!!! 

I bought that brush for him for $36. It was a $90 brush I used a $35 Groupon to buy from Aveyou.com last year!

I bought him another one from Folica.com with a 25% off coupon......He owes me big-time!!!

Okay rant over.....I think I've calmed down.


----------



## NJoy

Haha!!! My 1 week post-BC twistout.







I'm trying to do a lil sum'n sum'n. Gotta play with products to find new faves.

How ya like me now?


----------



## FoxxyLocs

NJoy said:


> Haha!!! My 1 week post-BC twistout.
> 
> I'm trying to do a lil sum'n sum'n. Gotta play with products to find new faves.
> 
> How ya like me now?



So cute!! Does your hubby like it? I think you look even younger then you already did.


----------



## lamaria211

NJoy said:


> Haha!!! My 1 week post-BC twistout.
> 
> I'm trying to do a lil sum'n sum'n. Gotta play with products to find new faves.
> 
> How ya like me now?



Your hair is very pretty, and so are.you


----------



## -PYT

Missed the post man today!  Gosh darnit!  It's okay, I will have my Vanilla Silk by Monday.  

Thanks Supergirl for the great service


----------



## leiah

It seems like my henna didnt stick to my hair.  im not adding any oil next time


----------



## Kimlyb

Hi, ladies quick question has anyone tried As I Am coconut co wash and how is it compared to WEN. Thanks for your input...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Aireen

Got my hair relaxed! Back at BSB! I should probably start doing update pictures again. I didn't trim my hair this time and I'm liking how it's growing. I definitely think I'm going to trim in spring of 2013 probably, just got to keep an eye out for how my ends are doing though. As for vitamins, I'm taking 1 hair/skin/nails formula pill, 1 fish oil pill, 2 MSM pills, 1 viviscal tablet, and thinking about adding in silica today.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NJoy said:


> Haha!!! My 1 week post-BC twistout.
> 
> I'm trying to do a lil sum'n sum'n. Gotta play with products to find new faves.
> 
> How ya like me now?



Sassy sassy! Love it!

Deep conditioned my hair with Queen Helene conditioning cholesterol mixed with various oils: coconut,  amla gold, olive, tea tree, peppermint and a wheat germ/vitamin e combo. Let it sit for an hour and my hair is softer than with Wen. I am shocked! Definitely a twice a week staple.

Really simplifying my regimen and decreasing my product load. Much needed.


----------



## NJoy

FoxxyLocs said:


> So cute!! Does your hubby like it? I think you look even younger then you already did.



FoxxyLocs

Yes, he likes it a lot. 

Thanks for the compliments, ladies.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Kimlyb said:
			
		

> Hi, ladies quick question has anyone tried As I Am coconut co wash and how is it compared to WEN. Thanks for your input...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Wen is better


----------



## Charla

MrsJaiDiva said:


> So you're gonna do it? Are you going to do it yourself?


 
MrsJaiDiva Yes, I did it myself.  I put a mini update here.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Charla said:


> MrsJaiDiva Yes, I did it myself.  I put a mini update here.



No regrets, kay?  You did what worked for You.   Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## halee_J

Need to mix up more whipped shea butter.


----------



## shortt29

Been do busy lately that I haven't been on the boards but I have been keeping up with my hair care! I'm in love with Aubrey conditioners! It has really turned my hair around!


----------



## halee_J

.....................


----------



## Kindheart

To make Afroveda Totally Twisted less sticky i added a teaspoon of unfiltered EVOO,oh my ..it s perfect! Non greasy soft shiny hair with a little hold .


----------



## Aireen

I keep buying hair stuff. I swear I need to be in an anon group for PJs. Anyway, I bought the knock off Sally's moroccan oil and macadamia oil masks. Bit the bullet and got Roux Porosity Control -- no clue how I'm going to use it. I also found Roux Volumizing Conditioner for $2 so I had to snag that. Last but not least, I got a much needed spray bottle to distribute oil better when I deep condition --  I can so tell this is going to be a purchase I'll appreciate.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I think I will get a trim and treat myself to my first salon trip since going natural.

Hmm... maybe around Nov or Dec when its a bit cooler so it can last.


----------



## NikkiQ

T minus 30 days til the start of BSL 2013 challenge. I have good luck starting challenges on Halloween for some reason


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Wearing my lace front w/ bangs as a half wig to work today. I tucked the bangs under the wig. ((giggling))


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

NikkiQ said:


> T minus 30 days til the start of BSL 2013 challenge. I have good luck starting challenges on Halloween for some reason



Tag me!  I'm all in, and Ready!


----------



## youwillrise

NikkiQ said:


> T minus 30 days til the start of BSL 2013 challenge. I have good luck starting challenges on Halloween for some reason





joining this challenge because i deffffinitely did NOT (and will not) make it in 2012 lol


----------



## Cruzankink

NikkiQ I like viewing your posts just so I can see Ryan roll his trunks down again... and again.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^ I'm scared to ever change it b/c I know I might get banned from LHCF for it Cruzankink


----------



## Aireen

Loving my hair right now. It's in that in between stage where it's growing out nicely. This year I was all about cutting, now I have a bunch of nice layers that really give my hair more levels and are more flattering. 2013 is all about progress for sure.


----------



## TopShelf

Is there a product that MsVaughn on youtube does not like?


I may have missed that video so can someone send me the link. 

All of the products that she is sent she automatically likes. I say automatically because one product that she was using in the video for the 1st time in the video, she was already promoting w/o having used it prior to the video. 

I really have to start questioning these people because I am starting to feel its all about the endorsements and getting free stuff.


----------



## halee_J

Definitely need to re-stock on that Aphogee 2min. Hair is drinking that stuff up now. I think my hair likes things in phases. A year ago aphogee wasn't magical anymore and I started going hard for Joico K-pak. Now it's meh @ the joico and in love with Aphogee again *shrug*

I need to go back to my stronger ACV scalp rinse. I made it too dilute 2 last washes, my scalp doesn't feel as fresh as it usually does.

I wish I were more consistent with taking hair pics 

Hair is happy


----------



## Angelinhell

TopShelf said:


> I really have to start questioning these people because I am starting to feel its all about the endorsements and getting free stuff.



TopShelf This is one of the main reasons I've been thinking hard abou starting a channel,.......buuuut I don't think the professional lines I use give away products like that.


----------



## halee_J

I've been eating garlic and onions in large amounts and in everything...I think my body is trying to tell me something, maybe I need sulfur? I'm going to start taking MSM again. I gotta get serious mang, BSB 2013!  

I think I should just abandon topical growth aids once and for all. Although I'm so intrigued by that hair trigger oil.  My scalp just doesn't like anything left on it. Pre-poo scalp tx are ok, but not longer than a few hours. Still, I'd like to incoroprate topical sulfur, I really think it would help me...maybe if I mix it into the usual garlic pre-poo? I only wash 1x a week though, will that be effective? Meh.


----------



## Angelinhell

halee_J said:


> Definitely need to re-stock on that Aphogee 2min. Hair is drinking that stuff up now. I think my hair likes things in phases. A year ago aphogee wasn't magical anymore and I started going hard for Joico K-pak. Now it's meh @ the joico and in love with Aphogee again *shrug*
> 
> 
> Hair is happy


halee_J My hair seems to be that way too. I like joico, but the consistency makes it hard to use and mine always seems to go bad fast for some reason. I'll just stick with aphogee from now on. Looking at Ateyaa's regimen video gave me a reality check, and I wonder why I ever switched in the first place.


----------



## halee_J

Yeah I know what you mean Angelinhell, K-pak's consistency is a bit weird, kinda thin and a little runny. Aphogee is really a quality brand, one of the few that are still reasonably priced.


----------



## daviine

halee_J said:


> I've been eating garlic and onions in large amounts and in everything...I think my body is trying to tell me something, maybe I need sulfur? I'm going to start taking MSM again. I gotta get serious mang, BSB 2013!
> 
> I think I should just abandon topical growth aids once and for all. Although I'm so intrigued by that hair trigger oil.  My scalp just doesn't like anything left on it. Pre-poo scalp tx are ok, but not longer than a few hours. Still, I'd like to incoroprate topical sulfur, I really think it would help me...maybe if I mix it into the usual garlic pre-poo? I only wash 1x a week though, will that be effective? Meh.



My scalp doesn't like anything on it either.  Boring.  Sigh.... halee_J


----------



## Angelicus

I want to marry Silk Dreams Soothing Peppermint Conditioner and have it's baby. I don't even want to rinse it out because it is really soothing my hair and scalp. I feel like I'm at some spa or something. 

Too lazy to roller set tonight. I will do it early tomorrow morning.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Wrapped my weave, then put JBCO on my edges


----------



## halee_J

Mmmkay, its been established that my hair likes the tresseme color care condish as a leave-in. Gonna branch out and try the natural formula that's so hyped around here. I saw some travel sizes at the drugstore a while back.


----------



## Embyra

I havent conditioned My hair in a lil over 6 weeks 

I just used a entire bottle of organix coconut milk conditioner on my hair no regrets Lool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halee_J

Soo, I really like tammy, she looks great down, but  sucks for making a bun or updos. She's not dense enough and the hair is so silky that elastics and pins just slide right out. I was going to get creta girl, but I chickened out. I thought she was too thick, but I need that volume if I doing updos. Live and learn. I guess I'll wear Tammy on the weekends or something. Going to pick up creta girl.


----------



## **SaSSy**

I've been using the Hair Dew as a body lotion much better than a hair moisturizer. I smell sweet all day.


----------



## ms.tatiana

.............


----------



## growbaby

Just got Tammy in the mail and can I just say... BEST WIG EVER!! Beautiful n silky. Totally in love, can't wait to wear. It. Out.


----------



## halee_J

If I ever go back to relaxer, I'd be bonelaxed.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Sigh can't win for losing, I see hairs sticking out on all my twists. It looked like the hairs had snapped while in the twists so I took one down to check but I didn't find any broken pieces. Idk whats goin on .

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Aireen

Used my keratin conditioner for a mild protein treatment and sealed the conditioner with a mix of coconut, olive, and grapeseed oil. My hair feels so strong yet soft, no snagging or anything. Going to wash my hair again on Sunday with it! <3


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Crazy as it sounds...I think wearing my hair "out" is really the best protective style for me.  It's really low manipulation, since the only time I brush is while I'm washing it, to detangle.  After that it's either out, or pineappled in my LocSoc/Buff.  I've got it bunned now, and while I see it's definitely moist in the middle...it still feels like too much pressure on my hair.  And my hair isn't even tight!  I'm gonna let them curls loose tomorrow.


----------



## Kindheart

Why all wigs look wiggy on me


----------



## melissa-bee

For the past few weeks I've been getting way with oiling my hair each night but winter is coming so I must spray spray spray seal seal seal.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Bringing my dryer back up to my bedroom for the winter... can't wait to DC this afternoon.


----------



## JJamiah

Wow, I will be back into the BSB challenge for next year.  I started 2010 who is starting 2013


----------



## NikkiQ

JJamiah said:


> Wow, I will be back into the BSB challenge for next year.  I started 2010 who is starting 2013



I'm doing BSL 2013 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Embyra

My hair feels great the organix coconut milk con and hair rules curly whip make a good combo 

I haven't used any leave in / oil and my hair feels extremely soft and moisturised which is weird as last time I used curly whip I had to add a ton of castor oil to it 

Dickey may be right when he says to saturate your hair with it ....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aireen

JJamiah said:


> Wow, I will be back into the BSB challenge for next year.  I started 2010 who is starting 2013


JJamiah, YOU CUT YOUR HAIR?! Since when?!


----------



## youwillrise

i neeed to get me some hydrolyzed keratin because my hair needs to get that boing back!  my moisture levels are doing better...some hydrolyzed keratin will help even more...but resiliency has seen better days.  whenever i use the keratin, i end up boinging my hair insanely because it amuses me.  ((sigh)) the things that entertain me...


----------



## halee_J

I am yet to find a Paul Mitchell product I like.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

My afternoon DC turned into a night DC....


----------



## halee_J

Argh, forgot to pick up ACV _again_. Smh.


----------



## IMFOCSD

So I have learned a lesson...never do really small twists because they wrap around each other tugging and pulling on strands of hair. When I take these out in about two weeks or so its either big or medium size twists.


----------



## youwillrise

been considering revisiting coconut oil...hmmm...i dunno, though.


----------



## bosswitch

I need to get some MT again. And find a mositurizing DC. Some hair ties, flexirods. And a new flat-iron...

I feel a PJ streak coming


----------



## Aviah

Putting in twist extensions to start the cold weather season. My hair is stuck at this length for a while now. Time to put it away for at least a month. Hopefully two. Better be past the jump by then! If not its crochet braids, weaves and more twists!


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Enjoying co-washing while I can; I think this winter will involve braid-outs! I sure do hope it goes better than last winter's braid outs....they were ug.


----------



## NJoy

I have to braid this hair down.  I'm having way too much fun playing in it. I love my curlies AND my shrinkage. I'm a little surprised by that.


----------



## Embyra

Broccoli seed oil

Papaya seed oil

Hair rules curly whip 

Hair rules kinky curling cream 

Olive butter 

Need to finish using these up In the next 2 weeks

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Been natural six years....bored.

Thinking of getting my first wig and if that doesn't satisfy me, I'm gonna texlax...especially my crown....it's a totally different hair there than the rest and I.can't.take.it.anymore.

Rant?  I don't know...we shall see


----------



## ScorpioRising

It's the fall, why are the dew points and humidity still so high!?!?! I love having my hair out but I can't do it in this messy weather erplexed

In the words of Mariah : 
whhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Thinking of jumping on this porosity control band wagon.


----------



## orangepeel

ScorpioRising said:


> It's the fall, why are the dew points and humidity still so high!?!?! I love having my hair out but I can't do it in this messy weather erplexed
> 
> In the words of Mariah :
> whhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


that is supposed to end this weekend. I like my heat dry. Too bad we are going from hot humid to cold.


----------



## Lymegreen

I splurged and became a PJ for the month of Sept.  Now I have found some new stuff that works and some that (although work) are not what I want 100%

I think I have my stables (2 found through my PJing ) so I will man down on the PJ'ism and give away my excess products for Christmas.


----------



## Philippians413

My Silk Dreams package should be here tomorrow! Can't wait to try out the Chocolate Bliss.


----------



## yoleee

I did my first co wash today, I also washed with bottled water. My hair feels great, but I cant tell if it was the co wash or the water. I guess I will just continue both!


----------



## Kindheart

yoleee said:
			
		

> I did my first co wash today, I also washed with bottled water. My hair feels great, but I cant tell if it was the co wash or the water. I guess I will just continue both!



Washed with bottled water?that sound like a rather expensive habit


----------



## yoleee

Kindheart said:


> Washed with bottled water?that sound like a rather expensive habit



 We have extremely hard water here in Cali. I only used 1 gallon jug. The jugs are 1.00 at Target.


----------



## youwillrise

im playing with the idea of trying out a no dc regimen...

to test it out and see how my hair responds to it. 

if i see that it's causing a problem, i'll definitely go back to it...but if i see success with it, i just might knock it out of my regimen.  the less i have to do to my hair the better.  

gonna mark the date...the last dc i did was saturday september 29th. we'll seeeeeeeee


----------



## MACGlossChick

Just spent 15 minutes trying to figure out how to get rid of this spider on my towel. I go to capture it in a plastic cup, and I see it's a couple of knotted strands of hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

MACGlossChick said:


> Just spent 15 minutes trying to figure out how to get rid of this spider on my towel. I go to capture it in a plastic cup, and I see it's a couple of knotted strands of hair.



LMBOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NappyNelle

I had a really cute bun / ponytail today but of course, I couldn't find my camera. 



youwillrise said:


> im playing with the idea of trying out a no dc regimen...
> 
> to test it out and see how my hair responds to it.
> 
> if i see that it's causing a problem, i'll definitely go back to it...but if i see success with it, i just might knock it out of my regimen.  the less i have to do to my hair the better.
> 
> gonna mark the date...the last dc i did was saturday september 29th. we'll seeeeeeeee



youwillrise NNNNNOOOOOOOOO Don't do it! Can you do a 'deep condition' for 10 -15 minutes? I tried this back in my NP days and  My hair had a fitttt! I started cutting shortly after that experiment.


----------



## Aviah

First PS of autumn/winter: Senegalese twists! They're bigger than I normally do them but I'm hoping to get at two months out of them. Three would be too much plus I'd be so sick of them by then.


----------



## AJellyCake

Yesterday was my two month natural anniversay!!  I'm so glad I chopped when I did! I love my natural hair! :reddancer:

Thank you, LHCF, for all the knowledge!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I hate when im trying to use up a product and it seems to not wanna die.

Especially when im excited to use a product i already bought to replace it. -_____-

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## SmilingElephant

I wanna buy some new products but iono wut tuh buy! Lol

I am in LOVE with the scent of Everlasting Sunshine from Suave!!!!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## youwillrise

> youwillrise NNNNNOOOOOOOOO Don't do it! Can you do a 'deep condition' for 10 -15 minutes? I tried this back in my NP days and  My hair had a fitttt! I started cutting shortly after that experiment.



NappyNelle

lol awwww...what type of regimen were you using when you tried it out?

im just kind of feeling like dc'ing only gives my hair a tiny boost and for a short amount of time...  the experiment will either prove me right or wrong because my  hair will either continue to feel as good as it does now or it be screaming at me.  i'll listen to my hair, though...wont push it if i see it's not working.  

orrrr actually, i may reduce the frequency to every few weeks to once a month when i cleanse my hair with a shampoo bar or bentonite clay.  i'll definitely want to dc on those days.  so, i guess i shouldnt say "never" dc again...but not weekly any longer


----------



## ms.tatiana

My edges are still killing me softly...but there is nothing I can do to reverse this gotta take this one step at a time. I'm continuing to use JBCO and I will be ordering and trying another product next week... 

Ughh


----------



## Kindheart

yoleee said:
			
		

> We have extremely hard water here in Cali. I only used 1 gallon jug. The jugs are 1.00 at Target.



Have you notice a difference in your hair? Perhaps you could try a shower filter,a bit less hassle i guess .


----------



## Kurlee

so lazy right now with my hair!


----------



## growingbrown

I think  my hair has reached a point to finger detangle only...... No more combs!


----------



## JJamiah

MACGlossChick said:


> Just spent 15 minutes trying to figure out how to get rid of this spider on my towel. I go to capture it in a plastic cup, and I see it's a couple of knotted strands of hair.




   Bwaaaahhhh


----------



## JJamiah

NikkiQ said:


> I'm doing BSL 2013
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I will definitely be in that Miss Lady, I thought for a second: I wrote I am doing BSL 2013, I was like HUH, who did that, I didn't say that.... Then I looked again 

NikkiQ


----------



## JJamiah

Going to HENNA and Study tonight  
I am so glad I bought the 500 size bag of Henna, because I am going to be using this at least twice a month


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Speaking of henna, I need to check the exp date and use up what I have. Before the end of this use up your stash session is over.


----------



## Skiggle

I use the clear produce bags (from the fruit and veggies section) as a DC cap.


----------



## NappyNelle

youwillrise said:


> NappyNelle
> 
> lol awwww...what type of regimen were you using when you tried it out?
> 
> im just kind of feeling like dc'ing only gives my hair a tiny boost and for a short amount of time...  the experiment will either prove me right or wrong because my  hair will either continue to feel as good as it does now or it be screaming at me.  i'll listen to my hair, though...wont push it if i see it's not working.
> 
> orrrr actually, i may reduce the frequency to every few weeks to once a month when i cleanse my hair with a shampoo bar or bentonite clay.  i'll definitely want to dc on those days.  so, i guess i shouldnt say "never" dc again...but not weekly any longer



youwillrise I had a similar regimen that I have now, but I was also in London and using commercial products. My hair was not happy with my bootleg Herbal Essences 10 minute conditioning sessions. 

Perhaps your hair will fair better, since you haven't seen a marked difference using deep conditioners in your hair.


----------



## growbaby

I've been kinda discouraged about my hair lately but now that i think about it, i only claimed APL 4 months ago and im already grazing BSB. i cant me that upset. I'll probably feel a lot better after i get my TU.


----------



## JJamiah

I hate my hair 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

JJamiah said:


> I hate my hair
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



Well I love it, let's trade


----------



## Kindheart

My ends are soft today ..a miracle


----------



## JJamiah

lamaria211 said:


> Well I love it, let's trade



Fed ex, email, or ups...... lamaria211

Will over night lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

Delete.........


----------



## Dee_33

Decided I'm growing this relaxer out, I rock twist-outs and braid-outs most of the time anyway.


----------



## NJoy

I guess I'm gonna go look in some typing threads to see if I can find a hair twin.


----------



## Raspberry

I mentioned this in the Relaxed Hair Thread... I was at Big Lots today and they had a ton of HE Long Term Relationship.


----------



## choctaw

Raspberry said:


> I mentioned this in the Relaxed Hair Thread... I was at Big Lots today and they had a ton of HE Long Term Relationship.



Raspberry

Thanks for the post. HE LTR was great on my hair for washing out mustard oils and amla pastes. I hope its cheaper at Big Lots because the bottles are small.


----------



## Monaleezza

yoleee said:


> We have extremely hard water here in Cali. I only used 1 gallon jug. The jugs are 1.00 at Target.



Benefits of living in a developed country eh.  What we do with a bottle of water when people are dying for thirst.

Oops, sorry, have I gone all heavy on the hair technique?? lol SORRY!!  
I guess I'm saying, Thank God for our privilege.  We are truly blessed.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I saw the new bottles of HE LTR Leavein at BedBathandBeyond for the regular 2.99 price. I wonder why Walmart and them are charging $4.99. 

I really like this ORS moisturizer, it's really DD, but I may have to add it to my moisturizer must haves. It's not too heavy, a little goes a long way, and my hair absorbs it overnight well.


----------



## lamaria211

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I saw the new bottles of HE LTR Leavein at BedBathandBeyond for the regular 2.99 price. I wonder why Walmart and them are charging $4.99.
> 
> I really like this ORS moisturizer, it's really DD, but I may have to add it to my moisturizer must haves. It's not too heavy, a little goes a long way, and my hair absorbs it overnight well.



You mean the he lrt leave in in the red bottle???


----------



## Embyra

Aloe vera gel does nothing in terms of styling my 

Hair but its a great refresher

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lissa0821

No more buns for me, I notice some breakage on my left hand side from the way I twist my bun in place.


----------



## Raspberry

choctaw said:


> @Raspberry
> 
> Thanks for the post. HE LTR was great on my hair for washing out mustard oils and amla pastes. I hope its cheaper at Big Lots because the bottles are small.



choctaw Sorry, I should've been more specific. I meant the LTR Leave-in. They're selling it for $2.50


----------



## choctaw

Raspberry said:


> choctaw Sorry, I should've been more specific. I meant the LTR Leave-in. They're selling it for $2.50



Raspberry

Thanks for the clarification. LTR Leave-in has some fans on LHCF.


----------



## NJoy

Raspberry said:


> @choctaw Sorry, I should've been more specific. I meant the LTR Leave-in. They're selling it for $2.50


 
I thought there were complaints about the formula changing and not being as good.


----------



## spellinto

tried detangling my relaxed hair in sections with nothing but water & conditioner before i shampoo.  i mist my hair then apply the conditioner to the section i'm working on. i have mixed feelings so far...  the conditioner does a great job of getting out shed hairs, but too much can make my ends feel weighed down & sticky.  can't use more than a dime sized amount per section.  we'll see how detangled my hair truly is after my wash.

going to try dr. woods black soap as a shampoo today.  it's unconventional but it works BEAUTIFULLY on my face, and it says it can be used as a shampoo...so why not? no sulfates either...might be easier on my ends than my HH Hello Hydration shampoo.

i really dislike having multiple products that do the same thing.  i have 3 oils right now (although my jbco almost gone) and all of them serve the same purpose of moisturizing, but none of them successfully seal my ends/keep splits at bay.  they all just evaporate  im this close to buying a serum, but i have my reservations about using cones to seal everyday...still, i'm tempted.  i really want NTM Healing Shine Serum, but i guess it's discontinued.


----------



## youwillrise

my hair has been so moisturized lately.  im loving it.  it's not necessarily a certain product im using because ive been rotating different things...but the moisture levels have been so consistent for the past week or so.  loooooooooooove it.  if my hair can hold up like this through the whole fall & winter, i'll be a happy girl.


----------



## OhTall1

When movie tie-ins go too far...

At Ross I saw special Twilight limited edition brushes which, according to the package, will let you easily create Edward's textured styles or Bella's voluminous soft curls at home.


----------



## Aireen

LaChaBla said:


> When movie tie-ins go too far...
> 
> At Ross I saw special Twilight limited edition brushes which, according to the package, will let you easily create Edward's textured styles or Bella's voluminous soft curls at home.



Doing too much.


----------



## Aireen

My hair has that funky oil smell and it's getting itchy. It feels great though. I feel kind of sad about washing it.


----------



## halee_J

Today was supposed to be wash day, didn't happen. I'll do an o/n pre-poo and wash first thing in the morning.


----------



## Embyra

Yeeeeesssss my hair is feeling awesome right now
Years later I figured out this aloe not so bad after all

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

LaChaBla said:


> When movie tie-ins go too far...
> 
> At Ross I saw special Twilight limited edition brushes which, according to the package, will let you easily create Edward's textured styles or Bella's voluminous soft curls at home.



LOL, oh gosh! Gotta get mine! LOL  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Kindheart

Girls ,how do you know if you have scalp build up?


----------



## lamaria211

Kindheart said:


> Girls ,how do you know if you have scalp build up?



My scalp will itch like crazy till its cleaned. And have a white residue when scratched


----------



## Lissa0821

Tweaked my wash day routine and I really like the results.  I removed ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo and added Roux Porosity Conditioner for two minutes before my deep conditioner.  My hair was smooth, moist and had fullness.


----------



## leiah

Looking forward to my trim, I don't know why i'm so determined to go another month without doing it.  I can search & destroy in the mean time


----------



## halee_J

Think I might re-start diluting my leave-in with AVJ instead of water again.


----------



## Aireen

Pre-pooingggg! <3 Just doing this until I'm satisfied with the amount of products I've decreased in my stash. Also decided to mix two products to deep condition with when I wash. Next wash should be around Thursday or Friday.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Ordered profectiv temple defense for my edges it should be here some time after the 12th. Also looking into buying some good curly hair for the winter.


----------



## Raspberry

NJoy said:
			
		

> I thought there were complaints about the formula changing and not being as good.



NJoy I remember that too, the one at Big Lots is the old formula n the red bottle.


----------



## youwillrise

waaaaah.  hydrolyzed keratin is on back order @ gardenofwisdom.com  and i cant seem to find any other place that sells it!


----------



## lamaria211

I could really use another 2 spray bottles.


----------



## Nelli04

Still don't know what length I want my hair to be; currently BSL, don't know if I still want MBL, decisions decisions.


----------



## -PYT

lamaria211 sally's had spray bottles buy one get one free the other day  I'm thinking of making a tea Spritz. don't you do those...?


----------



## lamaria211

-PYT said:


> lamaria211 sally's had spray bottles buy one get one free the other day  I'm thinking of making a tea Spritz. don't you do those...?



Yes I love my tea. Right now I only have 2 spray bottles one with AVJ and the other has a mix of avj, glycerine, wen and tea


----------



## Angelinhell

Should I leave my edges out when I do my micro braids? I'm scared of losing them lol, I'll just wear every style with a side part and swoop to cover them.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

.....I wanna try a new product!!  It's been ages since I picked up something new!!  I don't care how many useless bottles I have in my bathroom...I wanna try something new noooowwww!!  *throws self down on the floor*


----------



## thehappyserver

I just made the perfect batch of flaxseed gel. Perfect consistency, right amount for the size of my container in under ten minutes! Everything was great... until I knocked the whole container over after I had finished straining it. So mad at myself right now!


----------



## Aireen

So I'm trying to shake my PJism for like the 50-11th time lol. I bought perfume today and it helped lol.


----------



## Angelicus

I think I want to take the plunge and purchase a blowfryer, I meant, Blow dryer. I want Dominican results. I have always been so scared to use a the blow fryer but I am looking into getting a turbo whatever brand, lol.


----------



## mochalocks

Angelicus said:
			
		

> I think I want to take the plunge and purchase a blowfryer, I meant, Blow dryer. I want Dominican results. I have always been so scared to use a the blow fryer but I am looking into getting a turbo whatever brand, lol.



I was just thinking the same thing.  This will be my next purchase, i have to shop around for a good one though.


----------



## halee_J

Gave myself a proper ACV scalp rinse. Scalp feels good.


----------



## NJoy

I can't remember the last time I've used my steamer. erplexed


----------



## Raspberry

A good blow dryer is priceless. There's a lot to choose from, I have a Chi Bling and love it, partly because it boasts lower energy output and still dries your hair faster and smoother than cheaper dryers. Nowadays I use it to speed up my air drying process, always leaving some dampness in my hair. Using the right leaves-ins with glycerin and propylene glycol (for moisture retention) combined with a high quality dryer make for awesome results. 

I'm still considering getting a flat iron for my roots deep in a stretch but I've gotten by fine with the blow dryer alone.


----------



## Kurlee

kenra mc + kenra shea butter reconstructor + joico moisture recovery balm + pumpkin, coconut, wheat germ oil = butter soft yet strong hair with slip!


----------



## freckledface

My hair laughed at that super relaxed left on it for 20 min!! Wth is wrong with her!!!


----------



## Dabaddest

I realized today that every since I have been transitioning/ natural now I never did a protein treatment to my natural hair. I'm going to do a protein treatment ASAP.


----------



## ms.tatiana

My weave has been in for a month. Think I will rock it for about two more weeks. I still need to look into buying some curly hair.


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> I'm doing BSL 2013
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I guess I should go ahead and join the BSL 2013 challenge, especially since I up and decided I was doing the MBL 2013 challenge. After I comfortably got to APL a voice in my head was like, "You do realize that you can make it to MBL at the end of 2013 if you really want to." before I could have a counter thought the voice said, "Enter the MBL 2013 challenge. Do it now." So I did. I listen to the voice in my head. She is always right.


----------



## Lucia

Ok I ordered blensblend 3-1 conditioner and hair butter I will try it out and come back with a review. I wanted a softer butter to work with for my winter regimen wihout having to figure it out and mix it myself. I also have a small pinky sized bald spot probably results from last year being stressfull I started some essential oils blend from liquid gold along with my Ayurvedic oil it should fill in fast. 
I've noticed some short baby hairs in that area.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Really trying to decide if I want to keep cutting the back of my hair to have thickness before length.  I still have a bunch of layers and want it to be a blunt cut that I can then grow downwards.  But dang that's gonna take a while before I get to SL.


----------



## mamaline

I've brought 3 new products this week. I really need to stop. 

I really want to incorporate henna into my regimen, but I don't know how it fits. Does it add protein? Not to mention I'm afraid it might put way too much color into my hair. I really wouldn't mind, but I'm in the military and I don't want someone giving me grief about my hair. Might just do it anyway.


----------



## sassy2011

trying to decide if I will straighten my hair on the anniversary of my BC... nah.. probably not.


----------



## Satchmo

I cannot wait to take down these braids. I just really want to lovingly wash my own hair :-/. In other news, I've accepted I'm a weirdo.


----------



## youwillrise

when i start condition washing and rinsing/conditioning, i become almost obsessed with it.  i said i'd only do it twice a week, but ive been doing it pretty much every other day.  haha.  i love it, though. i never know why i stop doing it.  lazy?  yeah, probably.


----------



## greenandchic

mamaline - Henna is not protein, but it acts like a protein by filling in the holes and strengthening the cuticle. Its good for those of us who are on the more sensitive side.  In terms of color, it depends on your natural color. My hair color is dark brown with some sun highlights and you can only see the henna color in the sun.  Here are some older photos of my hennaed hair.

You'll see a little color here:

















Not much color, but just enough. My color is much more noticeable when I wear it out in the sun.  Again, it depends on your natural color.


----------



## shortt29

greenandchic I just love your hair!


----------



## LatterGlory

-------------------------


----------



## chelleypie810

^^ LatterGlory I rreeeaalllyyy wanna learn to rollerset on my own.. it just takes so darn LONG. I know I'd be thanking myself n my pocket books if I learned


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I was feeling like I hadn't made any progress since last year, but I did a length check today and realized that my hemline has thickened significantly. I have a full, blunt WL, where last year my V was just grazing. I've been clipping my ends to get rid of the thin, scraggly pieces. I'm sure if I did less trimming my hair would be longer, but I really want my ends to look good too. I'm happy with my progress. Hopefully I'll get some more by the end of the year.


----------



## mochalocks

I can proudly say my hair is growing!   

i Permed it for the first time in April after being natural for 7 years, and after I permed I felt a little confused as to what I was doing now but I got the Hang of caring for my relaxed hair again. Maybe a lot better now thanks to the site, and some of the members on here.


----------



## Philippians413

I'm sick of my hair at the moment. I think I'm going to buy a wig and wear that for a while.


----------



## Lissa0821

Adding the Roux Porosity step to my wash day routine has already done wonder for my hair.  After a few days the ends of my hair is usually very dry no matter what I do to, but it still feels good and moist.  I am in love with my hair again, never thought that would happen.


----------



## lamaria211

Mini Rant. 
I hate discovering a product and loving it only to find out that's its been discontinued or the formula has changed! I think companies do that crap on purpose and it really needs to stop. I'm sure they do it to make more money off of us. I'm about to boycott new products that replaced old goodies.. OK I'm done thanks for listening


----------



## leiah

These hairs in my crown are driving me nuts.  wont fit into my braid.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I bought a keracare moisturizer, can't think of the name. It's in a grey jar. The first few ingredients are shea butter, sunflower oil and jojoba oil. Well played, keracare. Well played.

I dyed my hair over the weekend. It tickles me how I was totally down for coloring my hair honey blonde when I was relaxed, but when I became natural I was terrified of full color. I said bump that ish and got my light golden blonde on.  Of course it just looks like a pecan-dy brown color and not full blonde, but I love it.  Will be getting a few copper highlights throughout the top of my head in a couple weeks.


----------



## Blairx0

Wondering if certain products can make your hair shed more than others. Maybe I need to stop wondering about what I rub on my hair and start taking my damn garlic for shedding


----------



## halee_J

Think I'm gonna start hennaing again. Haven't done it in a while cause I'm not a fan of the potential mess and all the rinsing.

I'll do my next length check Jan 1st, 2013. 

I need to restock on Alfaparf conditioners. I used the last of my real cream last wash, I forgot how much I love that stuff.


----------



## Aireen

Vitamins I'm taking are making my nails so strong. I usually always have problems with certain nails growing, especially on my thumb but not this time, everything is growing steadily. Anticipating healthy hair growth as well.


----------



## Atdow71

This will be my first fall/winter as a loose natural since the late 90s.  I have to get to the store and stock up on my beanie hats.


----------



## Fab79

i am going to pre-poo and wash my hair tonight, yes yes yes baby


----------



## fairyhairy

*sigh* didn't see that cone in African Prides Shea Butter Miracle now I will have to give it away after one use


----------



## Kindheart

My son's hair hates glycerin more than mine Oyin j&b glued his hair together and matte it into a ball .


----------



## caliscurls

At long last, my hair finally feels long! Its just hitting BSL and has started to fill in since I claimed the length mid-September. Now if I could just stop messing with it! I need to put it up in a bun and leave it alone before I jack it up :look


----------



## MsDee14

Since I am transitioning and plan to cut all my relaxed ends next year..I think I will dye the ends of my hair creating an Ombre look.


----------



## bosswitch

Everyone noticed how long my hair is getting  Even my asian friends are asking me what I'm doing to get my hair growing so fast! 

I made a bet that if I could get my hair WL, my friend will dress as a girl for a day. Even more motivation to get to WL


----------



## Kindheart

bosswitch said:
			
		

> Everyone noticed how long my hair is getting  Even my asian friends are asking me what I'm doing to get my hair growing so fast!
> 
> I made a bet that if I could get my hair WL, my friend will dress as a girl for a day. Even more motivation to get to WL



bosswitch Do share please


----------



## bosswitch

Kindheart I've been on my HHJ for 2 years, but these recent changes have helped me see results and gain thickeness and length, even with my weekly blowdry and flatiron 

-texlaxing instead on bonelaxing
-stretching
-no weaves, braids etc 
-MT
-cowashing (with HE hydralicious)
-*Always* DC at least one per week with a protein AND moisturizing DC
-taking MSM, omega 369, diatomoaceous earth, a bioavailable MV (i use rainbow light women's one)
-intense exercises (enough to make you sweat for an extended amt of time)
-healthy, organic diet


----------



## Ogoma

bosswitch: do you buy your MSM locally? Where?


----------



## Ogoma

I am itching to try the Lush Fluff Eaze.


----------



## shortt29

I want a steamer!!!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana

My temple defense came in the mail today so I will start using it on my edges tonight it says it takes 120 days & it came with 4 spray bottles.


----------



## NIN4eva

And now I have a third job. I'm grateful and can't complain, but bantu knots outs are saving my life, time and self esteem.


----------



## Atdow71

NIN4eva said:


> And now I have a third job. I'm grateful and can't complain, but bantu knots outs are saving my life, time and self esteem.



Good luck w/ your 3rd job.  I worked 3 jobs for 1 year.  It was rough


----------



## GrowAHead

Any success using vitamin E oil in your mixes? is it okay to mix with JBCO?


----------



## Kindheart

bosswitch said:
			
		

> Kindheart I've been on my HHJ for 2 years, but these recent changes have helped me see results and gain thickeness and length, even with my weekly blowdry and flatiron
> 
> -texlaxing instead on bonelaxing
> -stretching
> -no weaves, braids etc
> -MT
> -cowashing (with HE hydralicious)
> -Always DC at least one per week with a protein AND moisturizing DC
> -taking MSM, omega 369, diatomoaceous earth, a bioavailable MV (i use rainbow light women's one)
> -intense exercises (enough to make you sweat for an extended amt of time)
> -healthy, organic diet



Thank you so much for sharing ,that sounds like a great regime,,i ll definetly take notes ,


----------



## mamaline

I seriously had a dream last night that I was about to spend $69 on a jar of hair gel. SMH. I'm such a PJ. At least in my dream I had the good sense not to buy it.


----------



## bosswitch

Ogoma said:


> bosswitch: do you buy your MSM locally? Where?



Ogoma I used to get the source natural brand msm from finlandia on w broadway but i found it was much cheaper to buy it from vittacost ($15 vs $7). You can get good diatomoaceous earth locally though.


----------



## Ogoma

bosswitch said:
			
		

> Ogoma I used to get the source natural brand msm from finlandia on w broadway but i found it was much cheaper to buy it from vittacost ($15 vs $7). You can get good diatomoaceous earth locally though.



Thank you. I currently buy from vitacost, but wondering if I can get it on the ground.


----------



## FroFab

My hair is so damaged I think I'll do a smedium chop and take off like 4 inches.  I can live with ssks as a natural but these tree splits be [email protected]


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Gratuitously washed my hair today, just so I could try out Suave Naturals, and I Loooved it!  This is now my official detangling conditioner, and with the Wet Brush I can detangle in minutes with Minimal shedding.  And my hair smells like candy.


----------



## youwillrise

wore a plastic cap + bonnet + snood today (with a little bit of hair left out in front)...me thinks imma gonna do that a lot this fall & winter.  i need more interesting hair stuff, though...to cover up the plastic and all that jazz.


----------



## venusfly

Hhhhhmmhhh....I think the protein treatments and oils and stuff is working.....my hair feels so STRONG and hallelujah praise Jesus,  doesn't turn into a BIG AFRO anymore when it rains! .... I think that means its not so porous anymore......


----------



## knjsavy

Does anyone have a crochet pattern for snoods?


----------



## youwillrise

pfft...i wish i knew how to crochet.  i'd totally make my own.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am learning from YouTube videos!


----------



## youwillrise

so now what i do to keep my scarf & bonnet from coming off in the middle of the night is put a headband around it.  i know, it's so weird, but it's been working for me.  dont know why i didnt think of something so simple sooner.  ooooohhhhh snap alliteration!

anyway...hooray for not having to wake up in the middle of sleep to put my damn scarf back on.  ((rolls eyes))


----------



## Nix08

** I've finally learned how to do my hair without getting strands caught in my wedding rings.

** I never look for product with 'slip'


----------



## Kindheart

If you ever experienced dryness with Afroveda Totally Twisted butter its probably cause you used too much of it or too often  .Also ,it plays nicer on a rainy day .


----------



## venusfly

hhhhhhm.....WHYdoes one side of my hair grow faster aand WHY is one side ALWAYS THICKER????!!!!    Is this only me ......???Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy???????


----------



## IronButterfly

Why is my crown drier, shorter and hella nappier than the surrounding hair?  Why couldn't my whole head be covered with 4a coils instead of only the back where I can't see them?  What kind of medeval sorecery is this???


----------



## DarkJoy

Medieval sorcery indeed!^^^

I got the same dang problem....and that crown never ever grows. Breaks too easy.


----------



## Lissa0821

DarkJoy said:


> Medieval sorcery indeed!^^^
> 
> I got the same dang problem....and that crown never ever grows. Breaks too easy.


 


IronButterfly said:


> Why is my crown drier, shorter and hella nappier than the surrounding hair? Why couldn't my whole head be covered with 4a coils instead of only the back where I can't see them? What kind of medeval sorecery is this???


 

 I have the exact same issues so much so that I keep trimming my hair from APL back to SL to hide the difference in hair length.  I have to be miliant about keeping this area moisturized at all time.   I have seen some improvement, but I have a long way to go.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I was watching "True Life" yesterday. Don't judge me. And this white woman who hated her hair and always wore wigs to hide it decided to get a weave. And the stylist(white) told her it would be good for her hair because the cornrows would pull at her scalp causing the hair to grow. What are they teaching in beauty school?


----------



## itismehmmkay

^^^Same here guys.  Lissa0821 DarkJoy IronButterfly  I really have to watch that area for demarcation breakage.  And yep that was the main reason why I would cut my hair, to catch up w/ breakage.  Lately I've been paying attention to it and it's been good to me.


----------



## DarkJoy

itismehmmkay said:


> ^^^Same here guys. @Lissa0821 @DarkJoy @IronButterfly I really have to watch that area for demarcation breakage. And yep that was the main reason why I would cut my hair, to catch up w/ breakage. Lately I've been paying attention to it and it's been good to me.


 Yep. After this last BC in July, I'm finding that I have to almost DOUBLE the product in the crown to keep it 'alive'. Ugh!


----------



## bettysmsboop

It has been a long time since I did a braid out . I did one last night and I am impressed! This might be add to my winter no heat regiment. : )


----------



## Lissa0821

itismehmmkay said:


> ^^^Same here guys. @Lissa0821 @DarkJoy @IronButterfly I really have to watch that area for demarcation breakage. And yep that was the main reason why I would cut my hair, to catch up w/ breakage. Lately I've been paying attention to it and it's been good to me.


 


DarkJoy said:


> Yep. After this last BC in July, I'm finding that I have to almost DOUBLE the product in the crown to keep it 'alive'. Ugh!


 

Yes, I have the same issue I have to watch this area like a hawk and yes, I used much more product in this area.  

I use to get so discouraged at times because I have been on this forum forever but never got past APL.


----------



## Lucie

I am doing a wash-and-set tonight after my workout. I am excited because my conditioner will get heated up as I workout, LOL! I'm winning.


----------



## Arian

I really, really like Donna Marie SuperButtercreme.

However, I have the one in the old packaging.

Can someone tell me if there has been a formula change between the old and new packaging?


----------



## mamaline

I think I'm going to trim a couple inches off next month when i get my touch up. I hate to do it, but I'm sick of my ends. Everyone says there is nothing wrong with them, but they don't feel that great to me. It's just hair, it'll grow back I guess.


----------



## IronButterfly

> I have the exact same issues so much so that I keep trimming my hair from APL back to SL to hide the difference in hair length. I have to be miliant about keeping this area moisturized at all time. I have seen some improvement, but I have a long way to go.


Lissa0821
I refuse to trim my other hair to keep up.  I just stretch the crown as much as I can.  Otherwise my hair looks like...a spaceship!


----------



## IronButterfly

> *Medieval sorcery indeed*!^^^
> 
> I got the same dang problem....and that crown never ever grows. Breaks too easy.


DarkJoy  Wow my spelling was all off, wasn't it?


----------



## melissa-bee

I can't believe how much tea rinsing has slowed down my shedding. It's really amazing to to me. 
I cannot wait to dye my hair jet black.


----------



## daviine

I'm cold. I just want to sit under the dryer. Guess I'll be DCing a lot this fall and winter.


----------



## NJoy

When I wear my hair out, my left side looks fuller than the right side. I thought it was because I cut that huge knot out of my right side before I BC'd but, it seems I have a different textures on both sides. I think my right side just shrinks up tighter than the left side. Sheesh. Am I destined to be a lopsided natural?

Ah well. Gonna wash and DC tonight. I'll let me hair do what it wants...for now.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

My hair still smells so cute!  Like fruity, yummy candy!  That's the only thing feelin good right now, because I AM SO COLD!!


----------



## youwillrise

melissa-bee said:


> I can't believe how much tea rinsing has slowed down my shedding. It's really amazing to to me.
> I cannot wait to dye my hair jet black.




i did my first tea rinse 4 days ago.  i took my braids down tonight (which i put in the same day i did the tea rinse...or the day after? dont remember) and i had so little hair coming out during take down.  im sure some more pieces will come out when i get in the shower, but still...usually, i have lots of shed hairs coming out. 

i just sprayed my hair with more tea. hehe...lets hope for the best.  gonna keep playing with it!


----------



## Kimlyb

Can someone please help me with these dry ends

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise

Kimlyb said:


> Can someone please help me with these dry ends
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF





what are you using to moisturize and HOW are you moisturizing currently?


----------



## Kimlyb

youwillrise said:
			
		

> what are you using to moisturize and HOW are you moisturizing currently?



      I moisturizer with mizani rose H20 and seal with avocado oil. I co wash , deep condition, I'm at my wits end now. Thanks for reply

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

NJoy said:


> When I wear my hair out, my left side looks fuller than the right side. I thought it was because I cut that huge knot out of my right side before I BC'd but, it seems I have a different textures on both sides. I think my right side just shrinks up tighter than the left side. Sheesh. Am I destined to be a lopsided natural?
> 
> Ah well. Gonna wash and DC tonight. I'll let me hair do what it wants...for now.



Yep. Join the club, LOL.


----------



## Lucia

NJoy said:


> When I wear my hair out, my left side looks fuller than the right side. I thought it was because I cut that huge knot out of my right side before I BC'd but, it seems I have a different textures on both sides. I think my right side just shrinks up tighter than the left side. Sheesh. Am I destined to be a lopsided natural?
> 
> Ah well. Gonna wash and DC tonight. I'll let me hair do what it wants...for now.



Yes, but it's only temporary. 
My hair's doing that right now because my natural curls are passing a milestone shoulder length, when it's in a growing phase one side grows 1/2-1inch longer than the other side, but the good news is the shorter side always catches up. 
I also have to stretch the shorter side once it's dry to make things look even, it's no big deal.


----------



## NJoy

So, I was playing in my hair before hopping in the shower tonight. Care to see some pics?


----------



## PinkPeony

Totally ready for a WL 2014 challenge, lets think big


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm going to make whipped shea butter next month. I saw directions on how to make it and it's looks quite easy. I want to use hempseed oil as it's mix so I can still use my ceramides. 
But I wonder if people use coconut oil because it makes the mix last longer?


----------



## venusfly

I think I'll throw away my scissors.... ALL 6 or so of them....hiding them from myself doesn't work.....I'm way too obsessed with even hair........


----------



## Ogoma

MrsJaiDiva said:


> My hair still smells so cute!  Like fruity, yummy candy!  That's the only thing feelin good right now, because I AM SO COLD!!



What did you use? Sorry if you mentioned it earlier , I started on this page.


----------



## Ogoma

Kimlyb said:


> Can someone please help me with these dry ends
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



@Kimlyb
I am no expert and have been at this for only a short while, but I'll try to offer suggestions. I am practically APL, but I am not claiming it until the end of the year. As my hair crept past SL, I stopped putting shampoo or any cleansing product on my ends as I noticed they felt much drier than the rest of my hair after cleansing. I slather conditioner on the ends after put the cleansing product at the roots and my scalp. I also started using butters at my very ends instead of oils. I rarely get SSK and my ends stay nice and supple.


----------



## melissa-bee

Hmm, what's stopping me from dying my hair black this weekend.
Maybe if I wake up early tommorrow I can go out get the dye and do the skin test.


----------



## daviine

I am cold so I am drying my hair under the dryer...even though I already styled it into a bun.  Maybe I'll stop airdrying this fall/winter.


----------



## youwillrise

Kimlyb said:


> I moisturizer with mizani rose H20 and seal with avocado oil. I co wash , deep condition, I'm at my wits end now. Thanks for reply
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



have you tried the LOC moisture method?  

Liquid
Oil
Cream

so what you do is, when you moisturize...try applying you products in that order.  first spray your hair down with water or another liquid leave-in that you like, then your oil, then your creamy moisturizer or a conditioner.  

see if that works for you

it could also  be that you need a deep cleansing to kind of start over...if you dont like to use shampoo, you can try a shampoo bar...or my favorite, bentonite clay.  some people also use acv to clear residue.  

if those things dont work...maybe try some different products and see what works for you.  : )  happy moisturizationnation


----------



## Lymegreen

Nubian Heritage edge taming taffy is one of my best finds!


----------



## halee_J

Tomorrow is washday, trying out tresemme naturals condish as a leave in.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

LHCF cliques, LOL.


----------



## Kindheart

I haven't washed my hair in a week ...it's soft and fairly clean"looking"


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Me and these fuzzy edges ain't gone make it! Seriously thinking about relaxing my edges.


----------



## sckri23

TheMenAllPause said:


> Me and these fuzzy edges ain't gone make it! Seriously thinking about relaxing my edges.



Flat iron, moisturizer/water-based spray, conditioning gel and a scarf overnight can help.


----------



## Satchmo

Out in a club, tipsy, run my fingers through my hair and come across a snag. I then proceeded to start detangling  I think I have an obsession.y


----------



## Kurlee

neem smells like sweet, garlicky, peanut buttery fart!!!


----------



## mamaline

Today was my wash day. I now have a juicy, soft bun. I usually do a braid out every weekend then bun all week, but I think I'm going to quit the braid outs. I'll just let it air dry, put it in a bun, and wear the bun all week (I'll just moisturize and seal my ends every night). I used NTM Deep Recovery Hair Mask for the first time today. I think I like it, but I'm not sure. I'll have to keep using it to really tell.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Out of all the Aubrey organics conditioners, white camellia is now my favorite. I used it on dry hair and only left it on for an hour. My hair is smooth and shiny. This is it! My hair is natural and I had to manipulate it very little.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Using my castor oil and temple defense every night for the past couple of days


----------



## mamaline

Would the L.O.C. method work on bonelaxed hair?


----------



## Kimlyb

Ogoma said:
			
		

> @Kimlyb
> I am no expert and have been at this for only a short while, but I'll try to offer suggestions. I am practically APL, but I am not claiming it until the end of the year. As my hair crept past SL, I stopped putting shampoo or any cleansing product on my ends as I noticed they felt much drier than the rest of my hair after cleansing. I slather conditioner on the ends after put the cleansing product at the roots and my scalp. I also started using butters at my very ends instead of oils. I rarely get SSK and my ends stay nice and supple.



           Ogoma thank you so much for your advice  it's greatly appreciated if you don't mind me asking what type of conditioners and cleansing products do you use also the butters. Thank you I'm most definitely going to try


----------



## daviine

Kurlee said:
			
		

> neem smells like sweet, garlicky, peanut buttery fart!!!



Oh goodness. I used it for the first time this week..... I have no words. 

ETA: actually that description is too flattering for neem  Kurlee


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

This Aphoghee 2 minute acted as a hardcore protein when I DC for 15 minutes under the dryer. This will be great for the times I do not feel like dealing with the 2step. Good thing I already planned to follow up with a moisture DC!


----------



## Ogoma

Kimlyb said:


> Ogoma thank you so much for your advice  it's greatly appreciated if you don't mind me asking what type of conditioners and cleansing products do you use also the butters. Thank you I'm most definitely going to try



Kimlyb:

I have been using the Terressentials mudwash, but because of the reasons mentioned in my earlier comment and the mess it creates , I am only going to use cleansing conditioners forward. I am still testing a few and don't have a staple yet, but you can get ASIAN Coconut Co-Wash or DevaCurl No Poo on the ground.

I have used many conditioners, but these are my faves: Curl Junkie Curl Rehab and Aubrey Organics White Camellia.

As for butters, I have been using the butter blends from Wholesale Supplies. The shipping is free above $30 and the prices are very reasonable. http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...upID=583&CategoryID=1387&CategoryName=Butters


----------



## youwillrise

mamaline said:


> Would the L.O.C. method work on bonelaxed hair?





the first person i saw ever using the method was relaxed...if i'm remembering right, i think she was the one who kinda "started" it...or made it a big thing in the hair world.  i put quotes because maybe there was someone before her haha.


----------



## Kurlee

daviine said:


> Oh goodness. I used it for the first time this week..... I have no words.
> 
> ETA: actually that description is too flattering for neem  Kurlee



i don't know how to use it. it smells awful!!!!! and it lingers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irisak

SO volunteered to get my conditioners from Walmart for me. I have my fingers crossed hoping that he grabs the right stuff. I showed him empty bottles and described the ors packet in detail.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## mamaline

youwillrise said:


> the first person i saw ever using the method was relaxed...if i'm remembering right, i think she was the one who kinda "started" it...or made it a big thing in the hair world.  i put quotes because maybe there was someone before her haha.



Oh okay thanks. I know it works wonders with my daughter's natural hair so hopefully it'll work for me.


----------



## irisak

irisak said:


> SO volunteered to get my conditioners from Walmart for me. I have my fingers crossed hoping that he grabs the right stuff. I showed him empty bottles and described the ors packet in detail.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct



He got the right ones. The proud look on his face was too funny.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## spellinto

i haven't dc'd in two weeks and my hair could definitely use some protein  but everytime i get time to do my hair over the weekend plans come up...i'll be setting aside my entire sunday to get my hair in check.  surprisingly it's been holding up in terms of softness though

i think my hair really likes the hair one conditioning cleanser bc i haven't suffered from dryness since using it.  admittedly my hair's a little frizzy (i think the moisture's now starting to wear off) but it still feels soft & fluffy to the touch.  i enjoy using dax to seal too, my ends look & feel better, and grease gives me so much more definition for my braidouts! i need to cut the split ends i had prior to using the grease so i can get the full effect

think i might purchase some cold pressed castor oil too. ive been observing my edges and they could definitely be a little fuller...


----------



## daviine

Just sent DH to the store to buy neem, brahmi, and bhringraj powders. I hope he finds them. Crossing fingers.


----------



## JJamiah

daviine said:


> Oh goodness. I used it for the first time this week..... I have no words.
> 
> ETA: actually that description is too flattering for neem  Kurlee



Vomit, fart, gasses of the asses is more like it!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I am so grateful or Henna Sooq, and Ayurveda. My hair has totally turned around, it's healthy, getting thicker and growing! I will definitely make it to APL in 2013!  I just did my second Yemeni henna, my gray hair looks like beautiful red highlights in my natural hair. I can do this type of hair care for the rest of my life. I'm glad that's settled after years of hair mishaps.


----------



## daviine

AtlantaJJ I purchased my first powder today. Do you have a regimen posted somewhere? (I'm on my phone so sorry if it's in your siggy).


----------



## Angelinhell

Just left Sally's. The clerk was trying HARD to get me to buy a beauty club card. They're on sale for $2.50, I don't know for how long though. I didn't get one, it's still not worth it to me. Their prices are just ridiculous at this point! Even the small sample sizes are 3, 4, and 5 dollars.
LOL, do I sound cheap?


----------



## Kurlee

JJamiah said:


> Vomit, fart, gasses of the asses is more like it!



it has a pooish, toilet water smell. ugggh! i wish i had known


----------



## sckri23

Angelinhell said:


> Just left Sally's. The clerk was trying HARD to get me to buy a beauty club card. They're on sale for $2.50, I don't know for how long though. I didn't get one, it's still not worth it to me. Their prices are just ridiculous at this point! Even the small sample sizes are 3, 4, and 5 dollars.
> LOL, do I sound cheap?



No you sound sane


----------



## sckri23

Im at my momma house, the only products she has are white rain shampoo and conditioner, softee mango butter, a relaxer kit and softee gel. Idk what im gonna do to my hair tonight. Its dry and I hate dry hair. No spray bottle to put water in. I didn't plan on staying but I didn't feel good and now my hair paying for it. Help LHCF.


----------



## shortt29

daviine said:
			
		

> Just sent DH to the store to buy neem, brahmi, and bhringraj powders. I hope he finds them. Crossing fingers.



I have all them but I haven't used them yet. How do you plan on using them?


----------



## Ogoma

sckri23 said:


> Im at my momma house, the only products she has are white rain shampoo and conditioner, softee mango butter, a relaxer kit and softee gel. Idk what im gonna do to my hair tonight. Its dry and I hate dry hair. No spray bottle to put water in. I didn't plan on staying but I didn't feel good and now my hair paying for it. Help LHCF.



If there is honey and cooking oils in the house, do a deep treatment with honey, oil, and the conditioner. Co-wash it out with the conditioner, leave some in, seal with butter (or any cooking oils in the pantry) and bun with the gel and/or butter.


----------



## Raspberry

Angelinhell said:


> Just left Sally's. The clerk was trying HARD to get me to buy a beauty club card. They're on sale for $2.50, I don't know for how long though. I didn't get one, it's still not worth it to me. Their prices are just ridiculous at this point! Even the small sample sizes are 3, 4, and 5 dollars.
> LOL, do I sound cheap?


The beauty card is well worth it if you shop there more than a few times a year IMO.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

daviine said:


> AtlantaJJ I purchased my first powder today. Do you have a regimen posted somewhere? (I'm on my phone so sorry if it's in your siggy).



daviine I don't have my regimen posted yet because I'm just getting it perfected through trial and not so much error, but just figuring out what works best for my hair. I will make it a point to post it in my blog.

What powder did you purchase?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Tired of these tiny lil plaits all over my head. Why can't I straighten my hair as if I had a fresh relaxer after 8 weeks of NG? Its never the same. Its always poofy. After this Dec length check I'm going to relax every 12 weeks because I want to wear my hair out & straight more after reaching my goal. Sigh...Bored.


----------



## daviine

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> daviine I don't have my regimen posted yet because I'm just getting it perfected through trial and not so much error, but just figuring out what works best for my hair. I will make it a point to post it in my blog.
> 
> What powder did you purchase?



AtlantaJJ
Thanks. I'm not sure where I want to start. So much to learn and do many possibilities.  I only purchased neem because the store I went to didn't have everything i was looking for.


----------



## daviine

shortt29 said:
			
		

> I have all them but I haven't used them yet. How do you plan on using them?



shortt29 I also need lavender buds powder but I was going to make an herbal hair wash I saw in a book. I'd also like to make a hair oil. Not sure if AVV rinses can be done with the powders. 

Keep in mind that I'm a newbie when it comes to Ayurvedic hair care.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

daviine said:


> AtlantaJJ
> Thanks. I'm not sure where I want to start. So much to learn and do many possibilities.  I only purchased neem because the store I went to didn't have everything i was looking for.



daviine we need to talk! Its a lot to Ayurveda but I can help you narrow the scope of things down. I'll put some questions on your page LHCF page for you to consider, and then I can introduce you to my main source of Ayurveda information. We can be Ayurveda buddies!


----------



## Melaninme

Cut a few inches off my hair a few months back and today I'm in protective style mode.  My plan is to PS until December (second press of the year).


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I want to buy some new hair products, BUT I feel like I should wait for the Black Friday sales.  I just need to hold on, but I am like ready to pull the trigger!


----------



## NJoy

Hubby is complaining that I'm not wearing my hair out. Are you serious right now, dude?


----------



## Meritamen

Waiting for this funky mood towards my hair to pass. Did not have a good wash day yesterday because my hair tangled up so detangling afterward was NOT fun. Now that I'm right at APL it's probably time to tweak my washing routine.


----------



## Froreal3

IronButterfly said:


> Why is my crown drier, shorter and hella nappier than the surrounding hair?  Why couldn't my whole head be covered with 4a coils instead of only the back where I can't see them?  What kind of medeval sorecery is this???





venusfly said:


> hhhhhhm.....WHYdoes one side of my hair grow faster aand WHY is one side ALWAYS THICKER????!!!!    Is this only me ......???Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy???????





DarkJoy said:


> Medieval sorcery indeed!^^^
> 
> I got the same dang problem....and that crown never ever grows. Breaks too easy.



Ok, I have all of these problems.


----------



## QueenAmaka

Almost 4 months post relaxer and loving my coils...now if I could just get my coils to stop fighting my relaxed hair everything would be perfect


----------



## FroFab

Went and chopped off 4-5in of hair and I feel so liberated.  It's now grazing apl stretched and a cute little fro when shrunken.  It feels good to have nice fresh new ends.  It was so much easier to cowash and detangle.  Now the goal is to just be kind to them in order to keep them.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I wonder how long my hair will be next year around this time? Hopefully Hip length.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## loved

I saw some old pictures of my hair & I wish I could remember that regimen. I know that I textlaxed, used protein (commercial mayo), & protective styled (braidouts & straw sets w/blue grease) even though that's not what I called it at the time. I can't remember what relaxer I used


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I hope that by the time I take these braids out the humidity will have subsided. I'm ready to flat iron my hair. I'm tired of feeling like the ugly duckling on campus.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

So...I'm pretty sure I broke my toe a few hours ago.  But that didn't stop me from whipping up my MT Mix, that I'd slacked on making for the past few days, and applying it to my hair.  If I gotta go to the ER, I'm gonna be DC'ing the entire time.  

My DH wore himself out poking fun at me....and I don't care.


----------



## youwillrise

waaaaaaah!  i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeed my hydrolyzed keratin!  i need it i neeed it i neeeed it.  i need thursday to get here so i can order some.


----------



## NJoy

I'm SO in need of indigo. I just hate going thru all the trouble. Eh, maybe Thursday or Friday.  Procrastination at it's finest.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Making sure to use my temple defense every night


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Planning to cowash daily for one month, hoping to see noticable imorovement.


----------



## jprayze

Trying to think about my next style!


----------



## DarkChyld

I'm thinking about cutting my hair. I know I just need a trim but hmm, decisions.


----------



## discodumpling

Thought these twists would last for a week....not!


----------



## jbwphoto1

Coming here for a quick confessional:  Was on my way to the breakroom for water and was walking behind a lady I don't think I know.  At first I thought about how her fat rolls looked under her knit top and said to myself that I don't want to look like that and then noticed she was also wearing a bad, shiny weave that looked like it had oil on it.


----------



## jbwphoto1

NJoy said:


> I'm SO in need of indigo. I just hate going thru all the trouble. Eh, maybe Thursday or Friday.  Procrastination at it's finest.


 
I just treat my hendigo sessions as a project and try to set aside a day for just that. When I don't, I get rushed with the process and make a mess. I still have to figure out how to remove the color from the bottom of my fiberglass tub from the last time. erplexed


----------



## melissa-bee

Currently doing my patch and strand test for my jet black hair dye. Hope this patch don't dye my skin other wise I'm gonna look dirty tomorrow. I put some dye on my arm hair as well. I guess I want to see if it will make hair look any thinker.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

So...my toe isn't broken, and I was able to wash my hair in peace And take a nap, while the boys took their nap.  Nice!


----------



## youwillrise

ha.  one of my coworkers asked me how long my hair was this afternoon.  never had anyone ask me that before. i keep my hair "up"...length never shows...so no one really knows.  i told her in the back it's past my armpit and it's shorter in the front...she said "i had a feeling it was a little long"  

i wouldnt consider my hair long...but it's damn sure longer than it's ever been.


----------



## Shay72

Watching Martin and Pam is talking about Martin being short and he comes back with "So is your real hair, Pam" .


----------



## NJoy

jbwphoto1 said:


> I just treat my hendigo sessions as a project and try to set aside a day for just that. When I don't, I get rushed with the process and make a mess. I still have to figure out how to remove the color from the bottom of my fiberglass tub from the last time. erplexed


 
Yeah.  The mess in the shower.   I'm gonna henna overnight and then indigo the next day.  *sigh*  But I do love the results so...


----------



## Aviah

WHY am I just picking up on synthetic lace fronts? When put behind the hairline they look really good! UUUUGHHHHHH I need to get one as soon as these braids are out!
They will really help me keep my hair away this winter and finally get to BSB!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

APL hair isn't long enough!!  I need Long Hair NOW!!


----------



## mamaline

MrsJaiDiva said:


> APL hair isn't long enough!!  I need Long Hair NOW!!



I feel the same way! I remember when I thought APL was so long. All I wanted was to be APL lol. Now I feel like APL is so short and I wanna be BSL. I'm sure when I get to BSL I'll still feel like its short lol.


----------



## NJoy

More cutting. I got the bright idea to cut myself a bang because my twistouts and braidouts have too much hair in my face. 

I cut with conditioner in my hair for an overnight dc. I guess I'll have to wait to see how it actually looks.

Note to self: Just because you own scissors doesn't mean you're qualified to use 'em.


----------



## venusfly

.....I knew it was more than a dusting....and it was confirmed when my coworker asked me "Did I cut my hair AGAIN!?"  Yes, she said it like _that_.....why oh why did I pick up the scicssors ...AGAIN?  Oh well, at least it looks thick an healthy ......


----------



## InBloom

I've recently discovered how wonderful rollersetting is.  

What took me so long, and why was I holding onto the practice of using frequent heat?

I could've had hair down my back a long time ago if I had been roller-wrapping.  

My hair is softer, bouncier and prettier than it has ever been with using direct heat.  

Now, if I could roll my hair quicker.....


----------



## NJoy

NJoy said:


> More cutting. I got the bright idea to cut myself a bang because my twistouts and braidouts have too much hair in my face.
> 
> I cut with conditioner in my hair for an overnight dc. I guess I'll have to wait to see how it actually looks.
> 
> Note to self: Just because you own scissors doesn't mean you're qualified to use 'em.


 
JJamiah

You know I secretly blame you for giving me a scissor-happy bug, right?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Trying out these Priteva vitamins....


----------



## shasha8685

Trying pin curls again. I think I pin curled the right way this time so it shouldn't wind up being a frizzy mess.

We'll see tomorrow though....


----------



## youwillrise

i really need to just style my hair in the shower all the time...it's always much easier for me.   i try to style out of the shower and i get so frustrated and have to redo things and change mess...grrr. 

in shower styling, for me, is always faster and easier.


----------



## Angelinhell

Interesting discovery: My hair isn't black, it's medium to dark brown. I still want some blonde highlights, this lady im walmart had some and they were beautiful.


----------



## auparavant

Apparently, you can order a 5 lb tub of clear Eco Styler Gel from Sears for $8.99.  I don't know if you can send it to the store for pick-up to save on shipping.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am really not sure if the shedding I am experiencing is due to the underprocessed portion of hair from my last touch up with Mizani or just seasonal shedding.  It is more than usual and has me a little concerned.


----------



## Froreal3

Ok, I totally spluged. Bought Mineral Rich and The Magic Star Jumbo & Mini Rake set! I keep telling myself, "Its Ok, you get paid next week!" lol


----------



## Rozlewis

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> Ok, I totally spluged. Bought Mineral Rich and The Magic Star Jumbo & Mini Rake set! I keep telling myself, "Its Ok, you get paid next week!" lol



I bought the Magic Star Jumbo and Mini too. Love it. I also purchased the Mineral Rich. I found the Mineral Rich on line for $12.71 plus shipping it was 18.00


----------



## JJamiah

NJoy said:


> JJamiah
> 
> You know I secretly blame you for giving me a scissor-happy bug, right?



Me, LOL awwwww..... I am innocent, under my wig right now.my scissors are resting until next time.... muhahahaja NJoy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise

i feel relieved now that ive ordered some hydrolyzed keratin.  haha


----------



## sharifeh

Just snipped off some ugly ends. I may have cut off too much though. We'll see.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

It's really a good idea to do length checks via rulers and not pictures so much; this way you know if you're gaining and retaining or breaking and losing a bit more accurately.

I was going through a notebook of mine and saw that on May 10th I measured my length in the front of my head at 16 inches. Today it is 18.5-19 inches even after doing a couple of search and destroy sessions and some light dusting.

I would have never thought I had grown much of anything if I never wrote it down. The hair in the front of my head usually grows soooo slow. Yay for little victories (along with taking vitamins consistently, eating right and exercising  )


----------



## BostonMaria

I braid my hair then take it down then braid it again then take it down..
Don't know why I find this so soothing

Anybody else do this mess?
Its either one braid on the front or I twirl my hair like a school girl LOL DH laughs at me for this


----------



## Kurlee

Bringaraj oil is that truth!!!


----------



## daviine

Kurlee said:
			
		

> Bringaraj oil is that truth!!!



Kurlee Details por favor! Where did you get it? How are you using it? What results are you seeing..... Pretty please...


----------



## venusfly

I am loving how healthy and thick my hair is at the moment and I love how thick my ends are. I just wish it were still long. Oh well! I will baby these fresh cut healthy ends so I can retain all my growth next year.


----------



## Arian

For those who use Chi Keratin Mist, does it make your hair hard? I plan to use it when I get my twist extensions in conjunction with African Royale Braid Spray for moisture.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

Kurlee said:
			
		

> Bringaraj oil is that truth!!!



You just reminded me to start using this again along with the Tropic Oil pimento oil. It really decreased my shedding and seemed to make my roots instantly stronger  I usually use coconut oil as a pre-poo/detangler/protectant against hygral fatigue on the length of my hair, but I can use this on my roots.


----------



## Embyra

Um confession when I go into my local to buy tresemme naturals conditioner and see NONE on the shelf
 I have to refrain my flying into a rage and kicking the shelves down 

Signed 

Tresemme naturals pusher/junkie 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## daviine

I don't understand why Shea Moisture is _*still*_ "working diligently" on their website.  I like browsing company websites.  This better be good.


----------



## leiah

My hair air dries much quicker after an acv rinse...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Confession: Scared to use shampoo at 13 weeks post relaxer....


----------



## mamaline

My 11th month old is working on pulling every strand of hair out of my head. I doesn't matter if it's in a bun or not. She will grab it and pull it. Oh well, I love still love her lol.


----------



## lux10023

sooo ummmm im 7 months natural---happy about that--blk hair is beautifulll
but ive been wiggin it for that time--anyhoo i have my hair cornrowed underneath and its about that time to get these re-done--shame on me for the way my cornrows look--lmaoo
cant wait to see my hair length this time next yr...


----------



## Kurlee

Kurlee said:


> Bringaraj oil is that truth!!!



Gives me super soft strong hair, without the mess of powders.  Good for growth, shedding and premature greying.


----------



## whiteoleander91

My hair smells sooo good


----------



## mamaline

whiteoleander91 said:


> My hair smells sooo good


 

What did you use?


----------



## AyannaDivine

pre-pooing with HQS mixed with babassu oil & silk amino acid 
getting ready to wash my hair for the first time in 2 months!


----------



## Nix08

I really want 6 more about inches....BUT.....I LOVE my hair


----------



## youwillrise

come on jessica!
come on tori!
lets go to the mall
you wont be soooorrrrry


okay...lets make it hair related fiiiine...

i need new spray bottles.  i broke one the other day.  now i have one, but i need 3.  one for plain water, one for water/conditioner/oil and another for my hydrolyzed keratin/water mixes.  i'll prob just get another spray nozzle-squirter-majiggle thing for my one bottle if i can (do they sell those separate? haha).


----------



## whiteoleander91

mamaline said:


> What did you use?



mamaline sorry for the late response!! I just now saw this. I used Pantene Relaxed and Natural condish for my cowash today (used to be a favorite of mine when I was relaxed and I decided to revisit it). I was on my way to class and I kept smelling the conditioner (I left a tiny bit in my hair). It smelled so good lol :3 and my hair was very soft.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I just brought the GNC hair pills I got the bottle with 120 for 19.99. Every since I've been off Nixon it's hard to find good hair pills but for now these will do.


----------



## Aireen

I suck at keeping my promises to update. NTS: Post an update picture before the end of the year.  I need to keep track of my growth with each relaxer, especially since I'm not trimming.


----------



## growingbrown

Today marks 18 months since my big chop! And I'm enjoying my natural hair! 2 years and almost 10 months since my last relaxer.


----------



## Oasis

clarified my hair for the first time in ages and it's sooooooo soft and clean. its been feeling icky and coated for months now.

oan, i decided that im definitely cutting it. all of it.*evil laugh* only have to decide when. im excited!


----------



## mamaline

Today is my wash day and I'm so excited. I love when I get to play in my hair.


----------



## itismehmmkay

So this past week I've been washing my hair daily, mostly b/c when I worked out in the mornings, I found myself touching up my hair w/ the flatiron anyway.  Blahblahblah....I'm going to try going back to rollersetting.  I liked waht the daily washing was doing for my edges though.  But I'll see if I can just make sure I put some of the cantu on my edges after my rollerset anyway to lay them down.  Then after my workout...I may go ahead and put some rollers in my head for the shower.  And so if my curls are relaxed a bit, no big deal, I'll just wear a head band.  I really don't want to play w/ that heat, so hope this works.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Maybe I'll bring a mini hairdryer to blast my hair w/ air a bit while they're in the rollers after my shower.


----------



## MissMyssie

I've been in MI all week for work and finally I'm on a plane about to fly home. My hair barely grazes my shoulders but I have enough to pull it up into a small bun - but apparently its still big enough that airport security has to check it. SMH.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Think I'm tripping and doing too much.  I'm going back to my dry rollersets and weekly washing.  And I'll be using Mizani Moisturefuse.  The only question is whether I'll do a wet rollerset or just mold it down like I had been doing???  Will probably just mold cause it is so simple.  I just need to go and buy that other mousse then.


----------



## DaiseeDay

I can't decide of I want to straighten my hair or get it dyed!! 

My hairdresser friend said she would straighten it for me, but I don't trust her with heat on my head so I asked her if she could do color instead and she said yeah, but now I'm afraid my hair will be dry for life after that. I'm also itching to straighten it myself, but it would be silly to do that before color.


----------



## melissa-bee

Just applied my jet black dye.
Why was it only then my red streaks were glistening and shining when I was sectioning my hair and smothering it with black? smh.


----------



## lux10023

have a serious deep conditioner date with my coif tonight--its been 6 weeks...
my coif is like really ma---she aint even tryna hear me out about why our date took so long..lmaooo


----------



## Angelinhell

I can't go to sleep, so I'm up flipping through the channels and I can't stop watching this WEN infommercial. I've never been big or really into cowashing, but he is seriously convincing me to try it! Lol


----------



## DaiseeDay

I straightened my hair and it looks like I might be BSL in the back in a few months.... Not sure, but I'm just glad I'm past APL


----------



## Anakinsmomma

The roll and tuck is the best protective style for my current hair length


----------



## fairyhairy

Not everything you learn is helpful, be discerning in the information you use, question it and research it for yourself - but you all know that right?!


----------



## melissa-bee

Yaay, my hair is jet black. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## gabulldawg

melissa-bee said:


> Yaay, my hair is jet black. I can't stop looking at it.



Your post just reminded me. I colored my hair with Bigen maybe 6 months ago and my hair isn't black anymore.  I thought that was a permanent color.


----------



## Arian

melissa-bee said:


> Yaay, my hair is jet black. I can't stop looking at it.




I can't wait to use cellophanes to regularly color mine in the Spring, after I'm done protective styling for a while.

OAN, going to get a trim today .  I hope all goes well.  I'm a little nervous about it.  I just wanted to make sure I got it trimmed before getting my senagalese twists in two weeks.  I'm set to do two more protein treatments before I hide my hair until March 2013.


----------



## mamaline

.... double post


----------



## mamaline

I'm beginning to think anything with the word "mask" in the title doesn't work for my hair.


----------



## auparavant

2 months after shaving my head and I'm developing a helmut lol!  Took a pic of myself from the back after shea moisture curl enhancing....it doesn't truly enhance anything, it's just great for moisturizing and sticking down cowlicks.  I am liking what I'm seeing.  Also, my henna with coffee/tea oxidized well and covered those pesky little greys up front.  Happy.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Omg coconut oil stinks. I hear all this great stuff about it and I don't deny it works great for the hair but raw coconut oil is reeks so bad I don't think I will buy it again.


----------



## NJoy

I was in a car accident on Thursday morning.  Hit from behind.  And because I've been so heavily medicated, I haven't been doing anything to or for my hair.  I'm in Celie braids right now and that will have to do.

Another thought, it's been a month since I've BC'd.  I think I'll do a length check the next time I make it into the bathroom.  Too tired right now.


----------



## HanaKuroi

NJoy said:
			
		

> I was in a car accident on Thursday morning.  Hit from behind.  And because I've been so heavily medicated, I haven't been doing anything to or for my hair.  I'm in Celie braids right now and that will have to do.
> 
> Another thought, it's been a month since I've BC'd.  I think I'll do a length check the next time I make it into the bathroom.  Too tired right now.



Oh no! I hope you are okay! Please take care of yourself. NJoy


----------



## knjsavy

NJoy rest and get to the hair later. Feel better


----------



## youwillrise

broke down and bought some silk dreams vanilla silk...soooooo cant wait to receive it. omgaaaah


----------



## yoleee

youwillrise said:


> broke down and bought some silk dreams vanilla silk...soooooo cant wait to receive it. omgaaaah



I hope you enjoy it. I didnt really care for it. I guess my hair is just difficult.


----------



## youwillrise

yoleee said:


> I hope you enjoy it. I didnt really care for it. I guess my hair is just difficult.





i hope it works for me...my hair is pretty picky and hates almost everything.  been having more success with things lately, though haha.  

if my hair doesnt like it, i'll find some use for it.


----------



## spellinto

finally trying a garlic powder treatment after watching traycee's video on slowing down shedding...i reaaaaaaally hope these granules of garlic wash out, i think they will but i've had a bad food-related hair trauma in the past that i am not tryna repeat! 

i'll turn this into a more positive note though by saying that hair one is officially a staple in my reggie  it leaves my hair so soft but actually cleanses my scalp at the same time...i don't think i'll be using separate conditioner & sulfate shampoo anymore as long as hair one's around (just my protein dc)...makes the wash process so much quicker too!

one of my main goals now is to use up some of my "ok" products so that i can go out and buy better ones   i want to use up my mane n tail detangler (i have 2 so i may just give the unopened one away) so that i can buy it's a 10 leave-in detangler w/out feeling guilty.  also need to use up my oils since all oils seem to fail at actually sealing my ends.  i will buy some cold pressed castor oil when i finally use them up but that's the only oil i will invest in for awhile.  i'll stick to dax & monitor the results.


----------



## DaiseeDay

It rained on me, so it's slightly reverting already. Oh well at least I can still rock a sleek pony / bun for awhile. Stupid weather changing at the last minute....


----------



## workinprogress1

Yarn braids out . Deep conditioning over night with AOHSR <3


----------



## knjsavy

Wen 613 is amazing on my hair - it's the ssssesss (pronounced ess says). Shiny, Soft, Smooth, Smells good, Shedding be gone, and the Shidznit


----------



## Arian

I'm angry. I need to cut my hair more I'm sure. The ends were quite bad. 

I think my hair knows I haven't been taking care of myself lately. My job keeps me long hours, my eyes are black from lack of rest, and I haven't been eating right or regularly taking my vitamins. My guy friend is coming into town, so I hurriedly twisted my hair last night.

Hope it comes out ok...


----------



## Kimlyb

Quick question has anyone used Hawaiian silky miracle worker (14and 1) ? How did you like the results? How did you use it? Thanks

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mamaline

I can't take the way that NTM mask made my hair feel. I think I'm going to cowash today and DC again even though I just shampoo'd and DC'd Friday.


----------



## venusfly

Pure Protein, Avocado Oil, Coconut Oil, Ceramides (Safflower and Grapeseed Oil), Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Honey, Roux Porosity Control and Apple Cider Vinegar Rinse, deep conditionining to restore moisture from the protein treatment.  Whew! That's a lot o' work but it was worth it.  My hair look rich today. Like I went to some high end salon and had some fabulous ridiculously expensive celebrity hair dresser do it for me.   Thick, bouncy, shiny and just bouncing and behaving!


----------



## NJoy

My one month post BC anniversary length check pics.















Hoping to be a solid MBL by the end of 2012. Dare I say HL 2013?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm trying to stop cursing however my hair said a few choice words to me all week but I ignored hair. It was soo dry and there was a bit of breakage. I really think my hair is meant to stay at sl no longer. I don't know if it's bc I'm devoting more time into my body now or what. I did do a little trim on the ends. Maybe 2032 I will be APL without the aid of weaves. I also need to find out what I can do about my wig obsession. I prefer them over my own hair. My hair is nothing to me. No nothing. A wig can give me nice fullness. The only issue is my edges seem thin. I tried half wigs and my hair just wouldn't blend to save it's life. Just stuck out. I guess I can't have it all. I would prefer body over hair though bc I can buy hair. Can't buy a body. I just don't want Naomi edges.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

GoddessMaker said:


> I'm trying to stop cursing however my hair said a few choice words to me all week but I ignored hair. It was soo dry and there was a bit of breakage. I really think my hair is meant to stay at sl no longer. I don't know if it's bc I'm devoting more time into my body now or what. I did do a little trim on the ends. Maybe 2032 I will be APL without the aid of weaves. I also need to find out what I can do about my wig obsession. I prefer them over my own hair. My hair is nothing to me. No nothing. A wig can give me nice fullness. The only issue is my edges seem thin. I tried half wigs and my hair just wouldn't blend to save it's life. Just stuck out. I guess I can't have it all. I would prefer body over hair though bc I can buy hair. Can't buy a body. I just don't want Naomi edges.



Give yourself the gift of great hair.  You can grow a head of hair that would put a wig to shame, and you know it.  You can be a total package you know....hot hair, and tight body.  It's possible!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

NJoy said:


> My one month post BC anniversary length check pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to be a solid MBL by the end of 2012. Dare I say HL 2013?



Gurl...I am gonna hide in a corner of your bathroom, and stalk your reggie.  Your growth is off the Chain!!


----------



## NJoy

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Gurl...*I am gonna hide in a corner of your bathroom*, and stalk your reggie. Your growth is off the Chain!!


 
MrsJaiDiva

Creeeee-peeeeey!   Or, you can just ask.


----------



## Blairx0

NJoy said:


> MrsJaiDiva
> 
> Creeeee-peeeeey!   Or, you can just ask.



I'm asking. What is it.


----------



## closertomydreams

I think I'm just going to texlax the middle section of my hair in December. Especially since the crown and back are easy to manage as is.......just thinking.


----------



## NJoy

Two great things about growing my hair back to HL:

1. I've been there already so, I know it's possible for me.
2. I can use my previous length check pics to visualize future growth.

Printing out my MBL pics now.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Sitting here surfing the net trying to find cute bun videos so I won't get bored wearing the same old bun.


----------



## freckledface

This lady was eye.... Doin the nasty (u know what I mean) my bun today. At first I was like what this ***** lookin at. Then once I recognized the look (cause I do it often) I was strangely please.


----------



## fairyhairy

wash n go done yesterday, going to make last a week,


----------



## Tonto

I feel like putting some henna in my hair... maybe I will just wait next week end, I am very ready for that!


----------



## Nix08

I'm thinking that I may put a pinch of SAA in my tea rinses.....


----------



## youwillrise

think im gonna stop using ponytail holders/elastics/whatever you wanna call them.  no matter how careful i am with putting them in/taking them out, there is always hair wrapped around them.  i dunno if my hair is pulling out or if the shed hairs are getting wrapped around em, but i dont like it. haha.


----------



## daviine

youwillrise Me too. I read some people soak them on oil but I don't know if that helps.


----------



## afrochique

My friend's mom ran her hands through my hair today asking if it was mine.
I don't like people touching my hair but today was whatever. I had washed and DCd yesterday so it felt good and I felt good about it.


----------



## NJoy

It's weird seeing my length check pics popping up on FB without my permission.  I really have to reconsider what I'm posting online.  Sheesh.  I'm glad I had a shirt on, at least.   Nobody wants to see alladat.


----------



## NJoy

Blairx0 said:


> I'm asking. What is it.


 


Blairx0

Same ol' regi. Cowashing 1-2x/wk. DC weekly. M&S (aloe/water/infusium mix, giovanni direct and wheatgerm oil), drinking more water, eating cleaner and using my growth mix 3-5x wk. Oh, and vites, although I cut back on those substantially now that I'm eating better. And of course, ps'g like a beast (even tho hubby is complaining about me not wearing my hair out. He cray. I gots goals ta meet. )


----------



## NJoy

Checking out some past pics.  Dang!  My hair was long. It's true what they say. Ya never know what you had til it's gone.  Growing my way back to HL...but natural this time. Ah the thickness.  Y'all won't be able to tell me nethin!!


----------



## Evolving78

youwillrise said:


> think im gonna stop using ponytail holders/elastics/whatever you wanna call them.  no matter how careful i am with putting them in/taking them out, there is always hair wrapped around them.  i dunno if my hair is pulling out or if the shed hairs are getting wrapped around em, but i dont like it. haha.



Spin Pins and satin scrunchies are your friends!


----------



## Evolving78

GoddessMaker said:


> I'm trying to stop cursing however my hair said a few choice words to me all week but I ignored hair. It was soo dry and there was a bit of breakage. I really think my hair is meant to stay at sl no longer. I don't know if it's bc I'm devoting more time into my body now or what. I did do a little trim on the ends. Maybe 2032 I will be APL without the aid of weaves. I also need to find out what I can do about my wig obsession. I prefer them over my own hair. My hair is nothing to me. No nothing. A wig can give me nice fullness. The only issue is my edges seem thin. I tried half wigs and my hair just wouldn't blend to save it's life. Just stuck out. I guess I can't have it all. I would prefer body over hair though bc I can buy hair. Can't buy a body. I just don't want Naomi edges.




GoddessMaker
what is your current reggie?


----------



## Kurlee

protein-overloaded hair = super reversion!!!!!.  My hair was curling up when I would release the flat iron


----------



## Nix08

Kurlee said:


> protein-overloaded hair = super reversion!!!!!. My hair was curling up when I would release the flat iron


 
I wonder if this translates to relaxers...I find my hair is becoming more and more resistant to my relaxer and I use a lot of protein in my regimen.

Maybe I'll try easing off the protein for a week before a relaxer (or just avoid the roots) and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

What is the best way to keep your twists/braids from unraveling? My hair is transitioning so my relaxed ends always want to unravel when I twist or braid my hair. The next morning when I take them out, my top looks good but the ends are frizzy and mostly straight and a hot mess. I don't want to use a mini rubberband because it makes my ends crinkly. I try rolling them up into knots but then when I take them out they bend every which way.


----------



## fairyhairy

NJoy said:


> It's weird seeing my length check pics popping up on FB without my permission.  I really have to reconsider what I'm posting online.  Sheesh.  I'm glad I had a shirt on, at least.   Nobody wants to see alladat.



now thts creepy - did you ask them to remove it?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

shortdub78 said:


> @GoddessMaker
> what is your current reggie?


 Wash day
Poo,protein,moisture dc,acv rinse
Daily wig as ps,mist with water,ntm leave in and sulfur mix.

That's it..


----------



## NJoy

fairyhairy said:


> now thts creepy - did you ask them to remove it?


 
fairyhairy

Yes I did. (It was a hair group on FB that I'm not a member of.  But someone on my list "liked" it and it showed up on my feed.) That only got me to wondering where else my pics are popping up. erplexed  I think it's just a matter of time before one of my comparison pics shows up in somebody's growth ad.


----------



## hair4romheaven

NJoy I feel ya. I try to leave pics up for a few days but still wonder.


----------



## mamaline

I'm so sick of my hair.


----------



## fairyhairy

NJoy you can use google images to find your pics and see if they are hosted elsewhere.


----------



## hair4romheaven

GoddessMaker said:


> Wash day
> Poo,protein,moisture dc,acv rinse
> Daily wig as ps,mist with water,ntm leave in and sulfur mix.
> 
> That's it..



Hey girl, ;-)

Have you tried JBCO?


----------



## TaraDyan

I chopped 4 inches off my hair yesterday and took my hair from APL to just below shoulder length in 2 minutes flat.  And you know what ... I don't even care.  It's soooooo much healthier with the blunt cut, it's unreal.

Besides, I'm transitioning back to natural anyway, so I'm not so anal about maintaining length these days.  It's all gonna get cut anyway.


----------



## Evolving78

GoddessMaker said:


> Wash day
> Poo,protein,moisture dc,acv rinse
> Daily wig as ps,mist with water,ntm leave in and sulfur mix.
> 
> That's it..


GoddessMaker

since you have been working out, how do you style your hair underneath the wigs?

may i ask why are you doing a protein treatment and a acv rinse?  and how often is wash day?

what products?  are you using the sulfur mix for growth or scalp issues?

how do you protect your hair under your wigs?

are you texlaxed or bone straight?  lye or no lye?


----------



## Lissa0821

Oh well, I have been searching for a table top tourmaline hooded dryer for a while.  Everytime, I would find one it would discontinued.  Well, I found the Lavatech dryer that fits my needs on Friday and order it.  Please tell me why I jus happened to search for this particular dryer and found it on two different websites, $15 cheaper than what I paid for.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

shortdub78 said:


> @GoddessMaker
> 
> since you have been working out, how do you style your hair underneath the wigs? It's stays braided up like I'm in Set it off lol.
> 
> may i ask why are you doing a protein treatment and a acv rinse?I started doing more protein bc my hair was always mushy since I have been told I was doing too much moisture since my hair is so fine. I do the acv to seal all the dcing goodness.
> 
> and how often is wash day?  Once a week--wash day is a chore
> 
> what products?  Poo Elsta QP for relaxed hair or the creamy moisturizing one. DC Motions Dc or Silcon Mix with a mix of cermades and honey.
> 
> are you using the sulfur mix for growth or scalp issues? I use it for growth. I'm following the Njoy sulfur oil mix.
> 
> how do you protect your hair under your wigs? I just braid it up and put my wig cap on.
> 
> are you texlaxed or bone straight? lye or no lye?


 I'm more texlaxed. I use Lye ORS mild which my hair never gets bone.


----------



## mamaline

I feel like my brush is doing damage to my hair. What are some good brushes to use? I just need it to slick my hair into a bun once or twice a week.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I didn't think there were any good brushes to use on our hair. Especially daily. Try gel and a scarf. That is what I have seen recommended.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

I feel like my head is too big to pull off BCing lol


----------



## venusfly

I can't do weaves or a wig cause because I just know I couldn't stand something on my heald all the damn time. ....but I wonder if I could do some box braids. Some days I just need a break from my hair. She is so demanding and controlling. :skitzo:  I still love her though.


----------



## NJoy

bhndbrwneyes said:


> I feel like my head is too big to pull off BCing lol


 
 I felt the same way.


----------



## growbaby

I want a blunt cut sooooooo bad, but I'm way too untrusting towards others to let anyone do it.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

NJoy Did you ever do it or just trim as you go?


----------



## NJoy

bhndbrwneyes said:


> @NJoy Did you ever do it or just trim as you go?


 
bhndbrwneyes

Girl, please. I transitioned for 17 months, trimming as I went.  No teeny weenie afro for my tank. I already knew better.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

NJoy I'mma need you to post some more style pics on your profile girl


----------



## SEMO

mamaline said:


> I'm so sick of my hair.



Me too.    I'm going to try not to trim my hair today.  For the first time, I understand how people get in a mood and just shave all of their hair off.


----------



## mamaline

SEMO said:


> Me too.  I'm going to try not to trim my hair today. For the first time, I understand how people get in a mood and just shave all of their hair off.


 
I feel like this at least once a month. It goes away though. Hopefully it will this time. I feel like I need braids or a weave or something. I'm tired of looking at my hair, and as much as I love buns I'm tired of looking at them too.


----------



## NJoy

bhndbrwneyes said:


> @NJoy I'mma need you to post some more style pics on your profile girl


 
bhndbrwneyes

 What kind of style pics?  Transitioning styles? Protective styles? Natural styles?  What you want, woman!  (like I have a lot to choose from. )


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

NJoy...everything! lol


----------



## MACGlossChick

I can't keep up with the weave game.  I have a pack of 12 inch hair sitting around from when I used to do weaves. I decided to make a u part, but I think I need another pack to make the wig full. The BSS wanted $60+ for some 16 inch Outre hair. Years ago, I could get two packs of 18 inch hair for that price. And some women use the hair once and throw it away! That's an expensive habit. I'd rather spend that money on products.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Was just reading the online version of Hype Hair.  If you have it or a chance to flip through the new issue, on page 57 there are several photos of a model's hair makeover.  One of the photos actually shows the smoke coming from the curling iron they're using on her hair.


----------



## venusfly

mamaline said:


> I feel like my brush is doing damage to my hair. What are some good brushes to use? I just need it to slick my hair into a bun once or twice a week.


 
I no longer use the natural boar bristle brushes,  which is what I used to use to wrap my hair especially after a roller set when I'm trying to force my hair our of the curls and get it to lay smooth against my head. When I did I used to see tons of broken hair in the sink after wrapping freshly roller set hair. 

Instead I have found that a stiff wire bristle set in a cushion rubber base that has very well coated bristle tips (like a q-tip head) does not break my hair or scratch my scalp! In fact, it feels really good like a head massage when I run it across my scalp and gets my hair to lay flat when I wrap my hair. Here's a good test. Rub the brush over your inner arm or forearm. If it feels rough or scratchy on your skin it will break off your hair. Look closely at the q-tip coating on the bristle head. It should be a nice smooth ball to the eye, if its not properly coated it will scratch and break the hair. The rubber cushion base allows the brush to be firm but flexible at the same time and if it doesn't scratch your arm it's probably safe. Hope that helps!


----------



## NJoy

bhndbrwneyes said:


> @NJoy...everything! lol


 
bhndbrwneyes

I see.  Just plain ol' greedy.  Ok.  Let me get back to you on that one.  I'm about to run out and then gotta catch that debate tonight.  I


----------



## mamaline

venusfly said:


> I no longer use the natural boar bristle brushes,  which is what I used to use to wrap my hair especially after a roller set when I'm trying to force my hair our of the curls and get it to lay smooth against my head. When I did I used to see tons of broken hair in the sink after wrapping freshly roller set hair.
> 
> Instead I have found that a stiff wire bristle set in a cushion rubber base that has very well coated bristle tips (like a q-tip head) does not break my hair or scratch my scalp! In fact, it feels really good like a head massage when I run it across my scalp and gets my hair to lay flat when I wrap my hair. Here's a good test. Rub the brush over your inner arm or forearm. If it feels rough or scratchy on your skin it will break off your hair. Look closely at the q-tip coating on the bristle head. It should be a nice smooth ball to the eye, if its not properly coated it will scratch and break the hair. The rubber cushion base allows the brush to be firm but flexible at the same time and if it doesn't scratch your arm it's probably safe. Hope that helps!



Where did you buy it?


----------



## venusfly

I found it at TJ Max ....I think the brand was called Gorgol...and I paid $7.99....I just did the scratch test on for a bunch of brushes and looked at the tips and this one passed the test.

ETA: Brand name for the brush and website image http://www.gorgol.pl/images/1505197.jpg


----------



## Kurlee

Nix08 said:


> I wonder if this translates to relaxers...I find my hair is becoming more and more resistant to my relaxer and I use a lot of protein in my regimen.
> 
> Maybe I'll try easing off the protein for a week before a relaxer (or just avoid the roots) and see if that makes a difference.



It was crazy! As soon a I released the flat iron from the section it would recoil and slowly spiral in front of my very eyes. It was weird to watch.  my hair refuses to straighten. Absolutely refuses.


----------



## sckri23

Has anyone tried that hair growth laser comb? This was the second time I saw it on qvc.


----------



## SEMO

sckri23 said:


> Has anyone tried that hair growth laser comb? This was the second time I saw it on qvc.


@sckri23

Sounds intriguing, so I looked it up and found it on amazon.com.  The reviews seem mixed (if the one from amazon is the same one that you saw on QVC):  http://www.amazon.com/HairMax-HMFP-LaserComb/dp/B000C9M0UW


----------



## sckri23

SEMO said:


> @sckri23
> 
> Sounds intriguing, so I looked it up and found it on amazon.com.  The reviews seem mixed (if the one from amazon is the same one that you saw on QVC):  http://www.amazon.com/HairMax-HMFP-LaserComb/dp/B000C9M0UW



Yea thats the one


----------



## sharifeh

i hate when i throw in a wash day just because i received some new products
i cant follow a regimen for my life


----------



## growbaby

Got my trim.. I love it


----------



## youwillrise

finally got my hydrolyzed keratin.  used it last night with my dc & moisturizing session.  the positive difference it makes in my hair is amazing.  strong, resilient, muuuch less breakage.  im so glad my hair is not protein sensitive because i dont know what id do without this stuff.


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow. Just realized it's been exactly 2.5 years since my last relaxer today!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I see what the long haired ladies mean when they say long hair soaks up product.  I think it's because my hair is kinda thick too...but the longer it gets, the more product I need to get the job done.  I'm only getting 3-4 washes out of 16oz bottles of co-cleansers.  Lol, I better be working by the time I hit WL....I'm going to need to buy in Bulk!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm getting really good at stretching my 4b hair with Ayurveda and conditioners. I also revisited my shea butter mix. It works great on my hair after it's already stretched and dry vs trying to use it while my hair is wet for twist-outs, etc.

I'm learning my hair, it's an awesome experience.


----------



## Miss AJ

My best friend just called me out on my style rut. All I wear is a bun or curly poof/ponytail and she's right. Time to get my YouTube style search on...


----------



## mamaline

Somebody called me Ms. Celie today... I thought my hair was kind of cute


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

I'm album stalking everyone's gorgeous hair right now at work and I'm pretty sure my coworkers just think I'm looking at girls in bras lol.


----------



## sckri23

Omg cantu super shine hair silk has a reconstructive treatment instruction?? I didnt know that!! I add oil to my cantu, now that I know these new instructions I can do a hot oil/gloss treatment.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I need to stop tripping and go back to rollersetting.  Even my wet set needs to be a rollerset, then I can use heat over it and then just rollerset at night.  And I'll just have to find ways to preserve the sets after I work out (i.e. - better shower caps, etc.)

I just wish I could find a great leave-in.  NTM does not last long on my hair, the smoothing mousse is for my molded sets, I don't want the curls too stiff.  And setting lotion breaks my hair.  I need something cream like NTM but that won't dry it out. !!?

Maybe I'll just use water?  If it's moisturized enough it'll be creamy enough.  Or I'll just use that Elasta qp H2O spray.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I think I may need to give up heavy wigs for life. I love full hair but this one I have been wearing for the last 2 weeks is too heavy and makes me look too over done.I don't want to wear my own hair out anymore either. I guess I will need to find some lighter wigs to get me through. I just can't seem to get it right hair wise..I want beat face and hair..hair why won't you let me be great..


----------



## Aviah

Ten more days and I can take out these braids. I'm doing well by not dying to get them out of my head. Its still a mental fight though.


----------



## Kurlee

i need to go back to protective styling


----------



## mamaline

My hair feels so thin. It is wet though so I'll have to see how it is once it dries


----------



## ms.tatiana

I took my weave down and I just feel like the de tangling process wasn't as successful as I thought it would be. I did see some growth but now I'm going to go and get my weave done again this time I will take better care of it.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

I had a dream last night that I was relaxed at TL...very uneventful dream but I can see Team Relax is trying to win me over


----------



## venusfly

I am totally madly in love with Kerastase Noctogenist Night Serum which was introduced to me by Danysedai! My thirsty ends soaked it up like a dry sponge and looked fresh cut.  I wish I had discovered this stuff years ago.  I foresee trimming my ends way less frequently going forward which means way better retention and of course longer hair!


----------



## itismehmmkay

So my hair is laid.  Washed and conditioned w/ Moisturefuse...prob for about 30min.  Then I was going to rollerset, but just went ahead and molded it down w/ some mousse.  Then airdried and this morning went over it with the Chi and then a bit more w/ some curling wax.  So I'm good.  I'm going to rollerset my hair tonight and make sure I lay my edges.

As far as working out, I may just do this afternoon and try and do a simple washoff instead of a full shower.  Especially since I'll be headed home and can take a full bath.  Hopefully that won't mess up my hair.


----------



## venusfly

hhhmmhh....I've been mulling over whether to get a steamer for some time now ....it might be time to just do it like Nike says!


----------



## BostonMaria

venusfly said:


> I am totally madly in love with Kerastase Noctogenist Night Serum which was introduced to me by Danysedai! My thirsty ends soaked it up like a dry sponge and looked fresh cut.  I wish I had discovered this stuff years ago.  I foresee trimming my ends way less frequently going forward which means way better retention and of course longer hair!




Oooooh it sounds divine


----------



## venusfly

BostonMaria said:


> Oooooh it sounds divine


 

Yes, it is! My ends just sucked it up!  This is what my ends were missing!  This is great because the first ingredient is water so its moisturizing but my hair did not feel  wet or revert after I used it!


----------



## Kindheart

venusfly said:
			
		

> Yes, it is! My ends just sucked it up!  This is what my ends were missing!  This is great because the first ingredient is water so its moisturizing but my hair did not feel  wet or revert after I used it!



What are the first 5 ingredients of it?


----------



## venusfly

Kindheart said:


> What are the first 5 ingredients of it?


 

I'm at work. I just remebered water. I'll check tonight when I get home and post for you.

ETA: Ok, as promised the first 5 ingredients, but if you are scared of cones you won't be happy. I like the results so cones or not I am ordering more of this stuff and it's going to be a staple for me. The first 5 ingredients are Water, C13-16 Isoparaffin, Dimethicone, Polyacrylamide, C13-14 Isoparrafin and if any of them are toxic substances I don't want to know about it because I'm still using it! LOL!


----------



## mamaline

One of the hardest parts of this HHJ is keeping my hands out of my head. I'm so addicted to touching it. Even if it's in a protective style I still feel the need to be running my fingers over it.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

mamaline said:


> One of the hardest parts of this HHJ is keeping my hands out of my head. I'm so addicted to touching it. Even if it's in a protective style I still feel the need to be running my fingers over it.




I'm the same way. Even on bad/rough hair days I want to fix it. On good hair days  or when my hair feels silky smooth I just can't get enough of touching it.


----------



## Tonto

*I usually do my hair myself. I decided to do box braids, about mid back length. Still on the process of finding THE hairdresser. That young lady at school told me she would charge 100 bucks instead of 130 - like that was a reduction, hm- and my braid made me cough like insanely. I don’t want to pay that price for braids that I could do myself - though it might take longer if I do it by myself-. Am I too cheap?*


----------



## Dabaddest

Tonto said:
			
		

> I usually do my hair myself. I decided to do box braids, about mid back length. Still on the process of finding THE hairdresser. That young lady at school told me she would charge 100 bucks instead of 130 - like that was a reduction, hm- and my braid made me cough like insanely. I don’t want to pay that price for braids that I could do myself - though it might take longer if I do it by myself-. Am I too cheap?



130 or 100 for regular box braids is too much!! If they were Ty zillions then I can see that price but other wise no!


----------



## itismehmmkay

Worked out w/o messing my hair


----------



## Kindheart

I found out KBB sweet Ambrosia works alot better on my hair with an added spoon of pure Jojoba oil in it.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

So all of the products for my first regimen finished arriving today (ordered everything from Amazon). Protein wash, then DC, air/blow dry now straightening using the comb chase method. Only two sections in but let me tell you WOW. I fuxx with my natural/transition hair now 

UPDATED: Here is the finished hair from the side


----------



## venusfly

bhndbrwneyes said:


> So all of the products for my first regime finished arriving today (ordered everything from Amazon). Protein wash, then DC, air/blow dry now straightening using the comb chase method. Only two sections in but let me tell you WOW. I fuxx with my natural/transition hair now


 

Sounds like you mean business!  Good luck with your hair journey!


----------



## venusfly

sharifeh said:


> i hate when i throw in a wash day just because i received some new products
> i cant follow a regimen for my life


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Gonna cowash tmr. Got all my papers done before the weekend so now for some little 'me time'. Probably silly to cowash when I have a photoshoot on Sunday & I'll be submerged in water. Sigh... Oh well. Better safe than sorry. Matted hair at 14 weeks post is no joke.


----------



## Lissa0821

I have gotten back on track with massaging my scalp and I see a major difference in my new growth.  It is steadily coming in all over my head.  Also, I have been greasing my scalp with the Profectiv grease, focusing on my crown area and the shedding has decreased.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Deciding between lightening my whole head or just adding highlights. I'm leaning towrds highlighting.


----------



## NJoy

Ah, ya never know what you have til it's gone. I can't believe I was complaining about this ponytail. Ends too skimpy.  Yep. I'm gonna appreciate my hair this time around. *flashback*


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

nynewyork said:


> Deciding between lightening my whole head or just adding highlights. I'm leaning towrds highlighting.



I wanna highlight as well.  I'm scary though.


----------



## UGQueen

Going to the natural store to buy some Giovanni leave in and some Aubrey organics after work. 1.5 hrs to go! Hope they live up to the hype


----------



## mamaline

I'm so ready to relaxed my hair and see what I'm working it with. Only 2 more weeks! I think I'm going to trim some. I think even with a trim I'll be able to meet my goal of MBL by next December.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Thinking about straightening my hair in Dec. but then again I may wait til June. LOL doing it is too much work!


----------



## faithVA

I don't think I can do an all day DC. Its only been 2.5 hrs and it's driving me crazy. I will try to make it until 1 and then I'm done.


----------



## itismehmmkay

So I'm in a supplement growth challenge and a topical growth challenge.  And I'm working out regularly.  I need to increase my water and I'll be good to go.


----------



## Dee_33

Finally got some TJ Nourish Spa conditioner...I hope it moisturizes my situation.


----------



## youwillrise

grrrr.  lol.  washed, dc'ed and did all that stuff last night...and then today at work, one of the children dumps sand on my head.  thaaaanks a lot.   i was gonna skip a wash tonight, but looks like i'll be doing one anyway.  a good, long rinse. 

reminds me of that post about how often you wash your  hair...and i mentioned that part of the reason i wash my hair so much is because of my job. haha if it's not sand, it's snot or dirty hands on your head or food lol.  

good thing i love my job.


----------



## NJoy

itismehmmkay said:


> So I'm in a supplement growth challenge and a topical growth challenge. And I'm working out regularly. I need to increase my water and I'll be good to go.


 
Ahem...  itismehmmkay 

Did you say water challenge?


----------



## Kindheart

faithVA said:


> I don't think I can do an all day DC. Its only been 2.5 hrs and it's driving me crazy. I will try to make it until 1 and then I'm done.


 
faithVA I believe there is a maximum amount of conditioner that hair can absorb ,2.5 hours is more than enough for most DC s .


----------



## AJellyCake

I'm not a fan of cold weather AT ALL! And so I've been kind of upset that the weather is starting to turn.

But I just remembered that cold weather means I get to wear beanies! And do treatments underneath . My transitioning hair loved hiding under beanies last winter. I wonder how my natural hair will feel.


----------



## browneyedgrl

1.5 months into a 6 month stretch. Hope I don't screw it up this time...


----------



## faithVA

[USER=266942 said:
			
		

> Kindheart[/USER];17132377]@faithVA I believe there is a maximum amount of conditioner that hair can absorb ,2.5 hours is more than enough for most DC s .


 
I think 1 hr with heat is good for me. I won't be doing that anymore


----------



## knjsavy

I've reached another hair milestone - I can now pull the ends of my hair to  under my nose so i can sniff it.


----------



## irisak

Aphogee 2 step how I love thee. My hair gets over moisturized so easily but you fix it for me and restore the balance every time, leaving my strands silky soft and strong. Now if only you didn't sting do bad when you drip into my eye.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## shortt29

UGQueen said:
			
		

> Going to the natural store to buy some Giovanni leave in and some Aubrey organics after work. 1.5 hrs to go! Hope they live up to the hype



It took me years to try both and I must say...I was not disappointed! Aubrey GPB and Honeysuckle Rose are the ones I tried along with Giovanni Direct. All are staples for me now.


----------



## shortt29

AJellyCake said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of cold weather AT ALL! And so I've been kind of upset that the weather is starting to turn.
> 
> But I just remembered that cold weather means I get to wear beanies! And do treatments underneath . My transitioning hair loved hiding under beanies last winter. I wonder how my natural hair will feel.



I did this for the first time last week...DC all day at work and I can't wait to do it more this winter


----------



## youwillrise

is it bad that i skipped on buying a product solely because "castor oil" was spelled wrong in the ingredient list? haha.  it was listed as "caster oil" ...it was trendsetter brand (which does knock offs of name brands)...found it in stop & shop last night.


----------



## UGQueen

shortt29 said:
			
		

> It took me years to try both and I must say...I was not disappointed! Aubrey GPB and Honeysuckle Rose are the ones I tried along with Giovanni Direct. All are staples for me now.



That excites me! Can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow. I really need lots of moisture and a perfect leave in and I think the time has come. Lol


----------



## sunnydaze

Irritated. 

I have gone three months w/no heat on my hair. Flat ironed two small sections last week, applied heat protection, one pass..those sections are still somewhat straight. Its getting cooler and I want to be able to wear my hair straight every blue moon w/o having to worry about heat damage.


----------



## Miss AJ

It's my favorite time of the year! End of fall and creeping into winter which means more use out of my dryer for deep conditioning. Sitting under it right now, getting ready to do a blow out for my Afro geisha Halloween get up


----------



## NJoy

Planning to henna and indigo tomorrow.  Jet black, here I come, baby. I'm long overdue.


----------



## Hyacinthe

knjsavy said:


> I've reached another hair milestone - I can now pull the ends of my hair to under my nose so i can sniff it.


 
Haha this made me lol at work.
cant wait to get a good whiff of mine 2.
Grow Girl Grow!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I was sick of this thick nappy hard to detangle hair last night. Yesterday as it took me over two and a half hours to cowash, detangle, moisturize and twist up my hair for a twistout today I wished for a silkier texture where the comb could just glide on through. Yeah, I said it. Some days dealing with all this thick 4a hair that tangles all the time is frustrating. Meh.


----------



## sckri23

Ugh when my hair gets right, I wont have to take all these steps for healthy hair. My wash days will be (co-cleanse, co-wash, dc, leave in, air dry) not all that extra stuff. Alot of this stuff im doing now will be optional. No cold air blow drying, my wash days will be so short I will actually have time to let it air dry in the t-shirt. Ugh I cant wait for that day!!!!


----------



## Arian

I've given my hair up...just keeping it simple. Haven't purchased any products and have narrowed it down to the few I will use. 

Will give some stuff away, I guess. The stress of life has gotten in the way and I care less and less about my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

When in the world did Sally's start selling Shea Moisture products??? Just looked at the site and saw it on the home page. I feel so behind on the times stuck out here in no man's land.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I noticed I get more growth between July and December and possibly average growth Jan through June.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Got me some pink and blue Eco Styler yesterday  I missed my boos


----------



## msbettyboop

I tried Ouidad 12 minute treatment and it was just ok for something so expensive. I do much better with my Lora's Shea butter mixed with a bunch of stuff. I had such high hopes for it.


----------



## mamaline

I loves me some Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle. Inexpensive, doesn't take long to do it's job, and leaves my hair feeling sooo soft


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

mamaline said:


> I loves me some Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle. Inexpensive, doesn't take long to do it's job, and leaves my hair feeling sooo soft



Agreed


----------



## JJamiah

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I noticed I get more growth between July and December and possibly average growth Jan through June.



I am August through March, and very little the rest of the months.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

Back to youtubing and googling to death......huh, variety makes things easier....
My poor Search button...
Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Kindheart

sckri23 said:


> Ugh when my hair gets right, I wont have to take all these steps for healthy hair. My wash days will be (co-cleanse, co-wash, dc, leave in, air dry) not all that extra stuff. Alot of this stuff im doing now will be optional. No cold air blow drying, my wash days will be so short I will actually have time to let it air dry in the t-shirt. Ugh I cant wait for that day!!!!


 sckri23 your hair will be healthy and beautiful in no time .you watch


----------



## BostonMaria

The last time I did a henna treatment was over 4 years ago. To this day I still have henna in my hair and no amount of hair dye will change the color *sigh*

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## daviine

I just threw out my kimmaytube leave-in I made. It left white snot-like balls in my hair. Probably because i used aloe vera gelly. Thank goodness I only used 1 tbsp of KCKT. Seemed promising. Oh well.


----------



## BostonMaria

daviine said:
			
		

> I just threw out my kimmaytube leave-in I made. It left white snot-like balls in my hair. Probably because i used aloe vera gelly. Thank goodness I only used 1 tbsp of KCKT. Seemed promising. Oh well.



KCKT doesn't play well with some Gels. It gave me hair boogers too.

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## daviine

BostonMaria said:
			
		

> KCKT doesn't play well with some Gels. It gave me hair boogers too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF



Thanks BostonMaria. I thought I could substitute that for AVJ bc I didn't want to buy AVJ and store the leave-in in the fridge.


----------



## Napp

I want to cut my hair so bad. Im scared that people will say bad things about me. I mentioned cutting my hair to someone i know and she said she would" kill me " if i did. I just remember how people hated my other bcs


----------



## Aireen

Washing my hair is so therapeutic.


----------



## Aireen

*Organix Hydrating Macadamia Oil Conditioner* is amazingly moisturizing. They need to make that stuff in bigger bottles.


----------



## Kurlee

greatest conditioner in life


----------



## Fine 4s

Aireen said:
			
		

> Washing my hair is so therapeutic.



I haven't washed my hair in at least a month as they're in small twists. I'm taking them down next week and I can't wait! Doing a full scalp treatment


----------



## D.Lisha

Been Pre-Pooing all night after removing my sengalese.....Eventually I'll get around to washing/Deep-Conditioning before the day is out......lol


----------



## BostonMaria

Napp said:


> I want to cut my hair so bad. Im scared that people will say bad things about me. I mentioned cutting my hair to someone i know and she said she would" kill me " if i did. I just remember how people hated my other bcs



Napp if cutting your hair makes you happy then I say go for it. If anybody bugs you about it tell them to kick rocks LOL


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Napp said:


> I want to cut my hair so bad. Im scared that people will say bad things about me. I mentioned cutting my hair to someone i know and she said she would" kill me " if i did. I just remember how people hated my other bcs



Why do you want to cut it? Different look? Is it damaged?


----------



## candy626

Crazy I was against blow dryers for so long but now, I don't know what I would do without one. I love using them to diffuse my hair when curly, and also when I want to straighten. Straightening with a blow dryer/flat iron takes less than 1.5 hours (prolly more like 1 hour 15 minutes, including time for me to towell dry for a 5-10 minutes) versus the 3+ hours I was spending rollersetting/flat ironing. I really enjoy having a routine right now that frees up more time for me just live my life without worrying about hair.


----------



## Angelinhell

Back to the drawing board looking for a new relaxer. *Big sigh*


----------



## lamaria211

Angelinhell said:


> Back to the drawing board looking for a new relaxer. *Big sigh*



What's wrong with your current relaxer? Which one are you using?


----------



## melissa-bee

I love Tresemme Naturals moisturising conditioner. 
It's just so convenient. 
Today I'm thinking...right I don't have time for a full DC what can I use? Tresemme Naturals
But oh, my hair needs nutrients strengthening  and moisturising what can I use? Tresemme Naturals.
But oh, I need to be detangled in the nick of time! :shock: Tresemme Naturals.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I hate how thin my hair still is in front....so annoying that it didn't bounce all the way back, even two year later.


----------



## curlyTisME

Starting a new natural hair care regimen today! Gotta reach my goal length by Nov 2013!


----------



## spellinto

about two hours ago I moisturized and then sealed my hair with dax.  usually i only apply the dax to the ends of my hair but today i decided to apply it to the entirety of each section (but NOT NEAR MY SCALP).  upon application, my strands felt a *tad* bit weighted but very soft.  i pinned my hair up in a lose bun with a jaw clip.  right now my bun feels very soft & fluffy, but i will take down the bun to see how it looks.
*
ETA*: WOW, my hair feels sooooo soft!  not greasy at all! (...except around my edges where i smeared a bucket-load of castor oil  )  my strands look smoother & shinier but overall my hair still has that fluffy voluminous look to it.  brownie points for grease!


----------



## spellinto

i can't wait to clarify my hair next weekend so i can try my tub of Silk Elements MegaSilk Mayonnaise.  I am reading mostly positive reviews about it.  I will also be dusting that weekend, which will be so refreshing because I've been tempted to dust all month!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Back to my HG hair products  I was using Pantene for like a week or so, just switching things up a bit and it was nice for a little while...but I got sick of the scent reeeally fast and it made my hair feel super coated after a few days. I clarified on Thursday(?) deep conditioned, and have been using my Infusium 23 Moisture Replenisher and Aussie 3 Min Miracle since :3 my hair just loooooooves Infusium, it smells soo friggin good, I don't know _why_ I never hear about it on here or on YouTube. It's a really nice conditioner. I add a lil safflower oil to it and it's like hair crack. *looks at conditioner bottle lovingly* I'm sorry for ever leaving you  forgive me? :3

Did the usual today; detangled with Aussie 3 Min, rinsed, and let some Infusium sit on my hair while I showered. Rinsed again, applied some Organix Coconut Milk serum, raked some gel through, shook, and off I went. My hair is really soft and fluffy.

And! I've been wearing my hair with a middle part lately. It's just so much easier. Detangling, styling, everything. My edges are so fragile and having a middle part keeps me from putting a lot of tension on them and what not. My edges have been coming in really nicely :3 I don't want to mess up my progress, so middle part it is.


So this post was long lol. My hair has been on my mind a lot lately.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I love hate washing day. I love the feel of dc on my hair but I don't like the fact I have to be all slow and calculated when detangling my hair. I was looking at my hair while waiting for my protein conditioners time to run out and it got my shirt all mess bc it was hitting my back a bit. That's a good thing because I had so lost hope for any growth. My shrinkage is a mess. I know I will need to find me a new relaxer next year bc ORS lye isn't doing it for me. I may have to do Affirn or Mizani.


----------



## Arian

Kurlee said:


> greatest conditioner in life




It is REALLY GOOD!   

I used to use it as a prepoo...


----------



## Arian

Detangling on damp hair has curbed some of my breakage issues, but I still have to cut off more damaged hair.  Got a trim last Saturday and will prep my hair for 8 weeks of senegalese twists!  So excited to be taking a break from doing my hair for a while.  I will do a protein treatment next weekend with CJ Repair Me...I will deep condition with CJ Curl Rehab the night before my twisting session or maybe I will switch and do the protein/clarifying the night before instead...not sure.


----------



## NJoy

Decided to mix up some amla to make a thick paste, massage onto my scalp and let sit for 30-45 minutes, as the box says. 7 hours later and I'm still sitting here with amla on my scalp and CO on the length of my hair. *sigh* I guess the shower is calling me, huh? 

This would've been me with henna except.... I didn't henna like I said I would. Ah well. Rolling with the punches. I'll oil rinse and cowash tonight. Henna and indigo will come later this week. I'd like to have it done by the end of this month. Ehn. We'll see what happens.


----------



## NappyNelle

C'mon hair, grow!


----------



## Kurlee

I HAVE to get to WL by December 2013. MUST! No playing around. I'm on a mission.


----------



## leiah

Henna and a trim coming up.  I hope my hair will look super thick after all of that


----------



## Lymegreen

Aztec Secret Bentonite clay left my hair super dry.   I won't be using it anymore.  

I like terresentials but the cost is so high and i didnt repurchase.  Next I'm going to try SM detox Mask.  

If that doesn't work then I'll go back to terresentials.


----------



## venusfly

I should just get that Pibbs Ionic steamer already. I spent 5 times that money on a Chanel bag last month. My hair is worth it.


----------



## shortt29

venusfly said:
			
		

> I should just get that Pibbs Ionic steamer already. I spent 5 times that money on a Chanel bag last month. My hair is worth it.



I want one too...the bag and the steamer


----------



## venusfly

shortt29 said:


> I want one too...the bag and the steamer



 Enabler!!


----------



## Napp

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Why do you want to cut it? Different look? Is it damaged?



pre_medicalrulz I feel like super short hair will be more easy to manage.


----------



## The Girl

My hair is boring!


----------



## locabouthair

I LOVE Oprah's hair. It's soooo thick.


----------



## mamaline

My PS for the week is two flat twist. I really hate it. I liked it yesterday, but today I really, really hate it. I refuse to do my hair until Friday thoughs so I guess it is what it is.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Napp said:


> pre_medicalrulz I feel like super short hair will be more easy to manage.



ahhh gotcha!


----------



## Lissa0821

I think I am going to put myself on a personal 6 month rollersetting challenge, I am going to roller set my hair once a week for three weeks at a time.  The fourth week of the month will be a light blow dry or flat iron with light dusting of the ends.  My hair and especially my ends do so much better with roller set than braid out.  

Also massaging my scalp a few times a week is now a must!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I was really feeling myself and hair yesterday, lol. I flat ironed for a party and I'm so happy with my Sedu and Tresemme heat protection spray purchases this year. I'm about to apply some Lavendar JBC to ny scalp and EQP Mango Butter and Moska Oil to my hair and put it up in a bun.


----------



## Solila

Shedding makes my cry.


----------



## Lymegreen

Wen 613 is amazing


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

So sick of this effin hair today. Seriously. I couldnt put my hair up with bobby pins. Finally had to make a misshapen bun. I'm going to snap soon I swear.


----------



## Kinky4Agirl

My hair at the back of my neck has a life of its own. It acts like it doesn't even like me.


----------



## Charla

What exactly is a silk wrap and what does it accomplish?
Is it just rollersetting the hair and then wrapping it in Saran wrap?
Can anyone suggest some YT'bers who do it well? Thx!


----------



## Skiggle

Lymegreen said:


> Aztec Secret Bentonite clay left my hair super dry.   I won't be using it anymore.
> 
> I like terresentials but the cost is so high and i didnt repurchase.  Next I'm going to try SM detox Mask.
> 
> If that doesn't work then I'll go back to terresentials.



Lymegreen Rhassoul Clay is more moisturizing and cheaper!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Charla said:


> What exactly is a silk wrap and what does it accomplish?
> Is it just rollersetting the hair and then wrapping it in Saran wrap?
> Can anyone suggest some YT'bers who do it well? Thx!



I think ulovemegz on youtube demonstrated once last year.


----------



## Skiggle

I can't wait to see everyone's hair reveal!


----------



## Evolving78

finger detangling session went well!  i started allowing the tee shirt to absorb as much water as possible, before i start.  i also stopped applying my leave-in products before i finger detangle too.  i allow my hair to get 70-80% dry before i apply those.  my hair is approaching BSB, so i gotta keep the scissors away and just put my hair up until i reach my goal.


----------



## Lymegreen

Skiggle said:


> Lymegreen Rhassoul Clay is more moisturizing and cheaper!



Skiggle  I did a quick Google search and this looks like something that I would want to try  

Thanks


----------



## NikkiQ

Wondering if cowashing and wet sock bunning works as well as bunning with no sock. Hmmm...


----------



## Aviah

2 inches from BSL!


----------



## TheMenAllPause

It's officially bun season for me...its too cold and windy to wear my hair loose. Heavy oils like jbco and evoo will be my bff's til spring.


----------



## UGQueen

Soo excited to try them!


----------



## HanaKuroi

UGQueen said:
			
		

> Soo excited to try them!



You might want to hold off on the shampoo. Most of us don't like it. I love the conditioners though!


----------



## Meritamen

I discovered that my hair moves in the breeze in its stretched state now. My friend thought it was funny by how amused I was of this. 


UGQueen said:


> Soo excited to try them!


That conditioner is awesome!


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Going to the Indian market tomorrow, I need some more Amla powder and Vatika oil.


----------



## SmilingElephant

You guys...i confess...im such a cheapskate. I have been DYING to order some new products from online. I wouldn't mind it....but the shipping is usually what the deal breaker is. I always feel like im paying for an invisible Happy Meal along with those products. And the sales always come when im broke. Even now with my new job i tend to be such a frickin squirrel!!! 

I think im just gonna close my eyes and order me some Curl Junkie products this week....i love her stuff its just so expensive but the scents and the creaminess of em all!...


Okay....i stop now.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

I miss my hair... Like I REALLY miss it. I feel bad for missing it because Ira just hair. But yeah, I do 

Fml


----------



## ms.tatiana

My hair took a real set back, so for this weave I'm going to be extra careful and I have started taking 2 hair pills a day.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I finally made waist length but I'm not as happy as I thought I would be when I reached this length. IDK but it still feels short


----------



## mostamaziing

I think this Garnier conditioner is the reason my scalp is full of flakes and itching so bad


----------



## lamaria211

mostamaziing said:


> I think this Garnier conditioner is the reason my scalp is full of flakes and itching so bad



I had to get rid of my garnier leave in because it was drying my hair out with the isopropyl alcohol. Ewww


----------



## Kindheart

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I had to get rid of my garnier leave in because it was drying my hair out with the isopropyl alcohol. Ewww



Profectiv Oil (the latest line yellow bottle) has isopropyl alcohol as second ingredient ,i couldn't figure out why an oil so rich in nourishing oils would leave my strands dry as hay with that oil sheen feeling to it,i searched online and realized it was probably that ingredient ..


----------



## SmilingElephant

I have decided i am not a big fan of doing twistouts. 

I think im gonna do a diffused wash n go when i come home from work.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## Lissa0821

Braidouts seem to really dry out my ends on day two.  I will keep them to a minimum from now on.


----------



## Miss AJ

I love the way my blown out hair looks and feels so I think I'm gonna try banding and see how I like that. 

I really wanna try henna and indigo for coloring my hair black and the strengthening properties, but seeing all that mess and work on YouTube is backing me up lol.


----------



## sckri23

I'm documenting all my progress on my tumblr. Once I get a working camera I will post pics too.


----------



## Satchmo

Decided to reward myself in July with ghd hair straighteners if I do well on this hair journey. Can't wait! I could ask for them for Christmas but I want to do this for myself. Plus if I get them that soon I'd be tempted to use them :-/


----------



## niknakmac

I have plugged in my flat iron twice in the last two weeks. i'm not happy about that, i need to leave that flat iron alone it will be the demise of my hair.

ETA I want to try wen but I don't have wen money.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I need a mini retouch and to style my hair forreal


----------



## mamaline

Only a little one more week until my next relaxer! I can't wait.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ms. Tiki said:


> I finally made waist length but I'm not as happy as I thought I would be when I reached this length. IDK but it still feels short



Ms. Tiki
LOL!!!! Giiiiirl I know what you mean! As I'm closing in on WL I'm saying to myself, OH NOOO THIS IS NOT ENOUGH HAIR FOR ME. LOL!! But CONGRATS on reaching WL girlie.


----------



## Miss AJ

I haven't been using my growth aids at ALL this month. Light trim and rekindling my relationship with sulfur oil tonight.


----------



## growbaby

Aviah said:
			
		

> 2 inches from BSL!



Me too!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @Ms. Tiki
> LOL!!!! Giiiiirl I know what you mean! As I'm closing in on WL I'm saying to myself, OH NOOO THIS IS NOT ENOUGH HAIR FOR ME. LOL!! But CONGRATS on reaching WL girlie.



pre_medicalrulz Thanks! I hope to be satisfied at hip. If not then I will admit I have a problem


----------



## JeterCrazed

My sister and Genevive Jones are scrapping on Instagram because my sister made a comment about her hair  This gon' be good.


----------



## JeterCrazed

They used to be friends. What a shame. Genevieve Jones deleted her whole page.
http://web.stagram.com/n/genevieve_jones/


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Miss AJ said:


> I love the way my blown out hair looks and feels so I think I'm gonna try banding and see how I like that.
> 
> I really wanna try henna and indigo for coloring my hair black and the strengthening properties, but seeing all that mess and work on YouTube is backing me up lol.



I wanna try too but I'm so lazy!


----------



## Aviah

Aviah said:


> 2 inches from BSL!



Woo!


----------



## Aireen

Is there a challenge for MBL 2013? If not, I totally want to start one.


----------



## Lissa0821

Mizani Butter Blend relaxers (both no-lye and lye) have been the worst thing I have done to my hair in years.  The no-lye dried it out something awful over time and the lye left parts severely underprocessed.  

I will start back steaming my hair on a weekly basis as well as rollersets.


----------



## Lymegreen

Lissa0821 said:


> Mizani Butter Blend relaxers (both no-lye and lye) have been the worst thing I have done to my hair in years.  The no-lye dried it out something awful over time and the lye left parts severely underprocessed.
> 
> I will start back steaming my hair on a weekly basis as well as rollersets.



I agree 100%   While I loved that it didn't burn my scalp, MBB relaxers left my hair dry dry dry.  

I now use Design Essentials I didn't even looked back.  

MBB did not live up to the hype for me.


----------



## mamaline

Aireen said:


> Is there a challenge for MBL 2013? If not, I totally want to start one.


 
There is one.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=606385


----------



## Aireen

mamaline said:


> There is one.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=606385


Oh wow thanks for letting me know. I still want to make a challenge though since I already typed up a format. Hmm... is there one for WL 2014?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Aireen said:


> Oh wow thanks for letting me know. I still want to make a challenge though since I already typed up a format. Hmm... is there one for WL 2014?



LMBO!! You are so funny (sinse I already typed one up) LOL! Go for it! Haven't seen a 2014 yet.


----------



## emerald06

Loving my new routine of serum and activator moisturizer. No worries about wet he's this winter.


----------



## Aireen

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LMBO!! You are so funny (sinse I already typed one up) LOL! Go for it! Haven't seen a 2014 yet.


LOL well it's either WL, W/HIP, or HL 2014. I'm more incline to do HL since it's closer to my final goal. I don't know lol.


----------



## mamaline

I don't think I have honestly ever seen a shed hair. I'm sure my hair sheds, but I've never seen the white bulb they say you see on a shed hair. I do get some hair in the sink and I know some is breakage (shorter hairs), but I find it hard to believe it's all breakage. I wonder if I'm just blind.


----------



## daviine

I hate that our(well mine anyway) hair is so dry. I don't want to have to LOC or seal. I just want to mist and apply moisturizer and be done with it.


----------



## Aireen

Okay I made an early-ish HL 2014 challenge for anyone that wants to give themselves enough time to get there, setbacks and all.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=17165591


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Whew, I am getting so lazy with my hair...I really need to tighten up.  Gonna make Saturday & Wednesday my wash days, and Friday night my DC night.  WL just ain't gonna make itself happen!


----------



## Miss AJ

Another bun thread has popped up. I'm pretty sure someone is trying to tell me something lol, and I'm listening.


----------



## gabulldawg

I think I want to go back to half wigs, particularly a curly one.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

gabulldawg said:


> I think I want to go back to half wigs, particularly a curly one.



OooOoo I'm wearing a curly half wig right now. 

I just realized it took me an entire year to get from BSL to WL; Dec 2011 - Dec 2012.


----------



## itismehmmkay

^^^idk why I'm afraid of half wigs, etc.


----------



## SimJam

Ive found that being bored with my hair = retention.
when Im bored I just get into a routine ---> wash,DC, twist, twistout, puff ----> repeat next week.

no trying new products, techniques etc ... yup thats gonna be my routine for next year

K.I.S.S  BSL here I come


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

itismehmmkay said:


> ^^^idk why I'm afraid of half wigs, etc.



I don't use the clips. I just sit it on my head.


----------



## mamaline

SimJam said:


> Ive found that being bored with my hair = retention.
> when Im bored I just get into a routine ---> wash,DC, twist, twistout, puff ----> repeat next week.
> 
> no trying new products, techniques etc ... yup thats gonna be my routine for next year
> 
> K.I.S.S  BSL here I come


 
That's my routine, too. I grew my hair from NL to APL on my own then stayed at APL for a year due to trying all kinds of techniques. I'm just going to stick with the basics.


----------



## sckri23

original post:



> my new wig. wigging till december 19th then even longer



since the pic wont show just visit my tumblr http://lil-boots.tumblr.com/


----------



## PittiPat

I'm officially back to hiding my hair until 12/31/12 by wigging it.  It's only two months, but oh well.  I'll flat iron it for the new year in hopes of reaching APL. Then I'll give myself a good trim in hopes of reaching BSL by 12/31/13. Go me!


----------



## melissa-bee

Come back home my shampoo is out of place. I suspect my brother has put it in his bath to bathe with like he does with my mums shampoo that she keeps in the bathroom. I keep my shampoo in my bedroom because I don't want anyone to use it especially to wash his skanky body. I want to physically attack him. 
I'm moving out in 5 days and that it the only thing that is keeping me sane. I swear some grey hair is preparing to come out my follicles because of this. He had the audacity to mentally prepare himself and fix his body to walk in to my room and squirt my shampoo in to his bath water :crazy: *BRRREEEEEAAAAATTTTHHHHHEEEEESSSSS LOUDLY*
Only 5 days. 
Because if I say anything to him regarding this I will flip. FLIP.

ETA: well I just asked him and he scrunched his face up no. He lied. A big 32 year old man lying about using some shampoo. I know where I left it. I haven't shampooed my hair since Sunday and the bottle was wet. I swear I wanna smash his face in.


----------



## SimJam

^^^^ Why Da heck he bathing with shampoo though ^^^^

lol... sorry to laugh at your situation but your brother is whakkk


----------



## jbwphoto1

If I get a steamer, I won't be able to start doing Apoghee 2 Step protein which I would need a hooded dryer for.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## southerncitygirl

melissa-bee

 you want me to come across the pond and dropkick him in his forehead? that shizz ain't cool


GoddessMaker

affirm lye is a wonderful one if you switch. it was my go-to when i relaxed and my hair thrived. i hope all is well with ya love your siggie, very pretty girlie!


----------



## spellinto

decided to clarify today since it's the last day of the month. i used V05 Moisture Milks Moisturizing Shampoo in Passion Fruit Smoothie, got it from Walmart for 78 cents .  felt good to completely strip my hair of all the potential leftover grime, plus the shampoo looks so pretty & smells amazing. i think it got most of that dreaded garlic powder smell out of my hair.  that ish is STILL haunt me! 

then applied Silk Elements MegaSilk Intense Conditioning Mayonnaise...first time using it.  so far i have mixed feelings.  i like that it comes in a tub--easy to scoop & use--but i'm not crazy about the smell or the little pieces of herbs(?) in it...wth is that about?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I can get my hair into two little French braids! :reddancer:


----------



## youwillrise

daviine said:


> I hate that our(well mine anyway) hair is so dry. I don't want to have to LOC or seal. I just want to mist and apply moisturizer and be done with it.





i feel you.  having to do all the extra definitely gets annnnooooying.  honestly, sometimes i have to force myself to do all of the steps i need to do in order to actually get moisturized hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Tried the Neutrogena Cream Lather shampoo today. Friggin amazing!! My hair felt very moisturized and conditioned after I rinsed it out! Which is crazy b/c it's a shampoo lol. I love the L'Oreal Reparative Smoothing Shampoo (sulfate free, makes my hair feel very soft and moisturized after rinsing) but it definitely comes in second to the Neutrogena. Having only used it this one time, I reeeeally like it. I think I'm gonna shampoo every other day now instead of 2 times a week. It really felt that nice and my scalp really likes frequent cleansing. I might go back to the store this weekend and pick up another bottle so that I'll have some in stock lol.

Next on my to try list: Suave Naturals Daily Clarifying shampoo. I already have a clarifying shampoo that I like, but I've been curious about this shampoo for a while. I picked some up today as well and it smells pretty good. I'll probably use it this weekend or sometime early next week :3


----------



## youwillrise

my hair feels so great right now.

please...oh, pllllease let it still feel this good when i wake up in the morning?  i beg of you. ohhhh hair gods.


----------



## halee_J

I forgot how lovely life is wearing wigs. So easy! I can lock in moisture like Fort Knox and zero manipulation until wash day.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

^^^^^ THIS!!!


----------



## UGQueen

HanaKuroi said:


> You might want to hold off on the shampoo. Most of us don't like it. I love the conditioners though!


 


Meritamen said:


> I discovered that my hair moves in the breeze in its stretched state now. My friend thought it was funny by how amused I was of this.
> 
> That conditioner is awesome!


 
ok so i tried them both, the shampoo is a joke.. if i was a lil crazy i woulda squeezed the whole bottle down the sink jus for personal satisfaction and laughter.. smh 
the cond is ok so far, i am moisturized and i love the smell however i had no slip 
but i read adding aloe juice, honey and an oil such a jojoba will help 
so ill try that and then we will see 
so far so


----------



## UGQueen

halee_J said:


> I forgot how lovely life is wearing wigs. So easy! I can lock in moisture like Fort Knox and zero manipulation until wash day.


 


pre_medicalrulz said:


> ^^^^^ THIS!!!


 
what type of wigs are u ladies wearing. all my wigs make me feel so wiggish, but that could jus be a complex i have and not an actual fact.


----------



## sckri23

UGQueen said:


> what type of wigs are u ladies wearing. all my wigs make me feel so wiggish, but that could jus be a complex i have and not an actual fact.



Not lace front. I never got how lace front wigs are supposed to be cute. I went wig hunting yesterday with my mom, I saw some lace fronts and told her to ignore that section.

Its red and black and shoulder length and so cute. I still wanted that blond once though


----------



## HanaKuroi

UGQueen said:
			
		

> ok so i tried them both, the shampoo is a joke.. if i was a lil crazy i woulda squeezed the whole bottle down the sink jus for personal satisfaction and laughter.. smh
> the cond is ok so far, i am moisturized and i love the smell however i had no slip
> but i read adding aloe juice, honey and an oil such a jojoba will help
> so ill try that and then we will see
> so far so



Ohhhhh, you have to use it on dry hair. I don't add anything. The white camellia is good too. Leave it in for a few hours under a baggie.

Can you return the shsmpoo? If yes get some white camellia conditioner. Their shampoos suck eggs.


----------



## UGQueen

sckri23 said:


> Not lace front. I never got how lace front wigs are supposed to be cute. I went wig hunting yesterday with my mom, I saw some lace fronts and told her to ignore that section.
> 
> Its red and black and shoulder length and so cute. I still wanted that blond once though


 
Lace fronts are cute depending on how u put them on. If you put out part of your hairline i think it looks good, i had a lacefront a couple years ago and i wore it everywhere, not sure of the name though and it ripped so that kinda sucked, she never truly got replaced. Im jus tired of sewins. *sigh*



HanaKuroi said:


> Ohhhhh, you have to use it on dry hair. I don't add anything. The white camellia is good too. Leave it in for a few hours under a baggie.
> 
> Can you return the shsmpoo? If yes get some white camellia conditioner. Their shampoos suck eggs.


 
I will def try that and im going to try to return it. i barely used it, only used it on two sections then i switched to my brothers Natures Gate shampoo. lol shhhhh 
What are your personal thoughts on GBP? I got that too lol


----------



## HanaKuroi

GPB you say?  I have the big bottles! Many bottles.  on dry hair too ma'am.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I'ma tell on you. 


You used it. Lol. 

I would do the same thing.


----------



## mamaline

I'm so ready to relax my hair! Only one more week.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ugh...breakage in the front for no reason whatsoever.  FML.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Ugh...breakage in the front for no reason whatsoever.  FML.



Yea I get that all the time when I forget to put a satin durag under my stocking cap b4 I put my wigs on. Lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

UGQueen said:


> what type of wigs are u ladies wearing. all my wigs make me feel so wiggish, but that could jus be a complex i have and not an actual fact.



All kinds for me. Short to long & curly wigs. Some w/ bangs, others half wigs.  Plethora....


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Yea I get that all the time when I forget to put a satin durag under my stocking cap b4 I put my wigs on. Lol



Its like the hair that grew back in the front after the postpartum shedding, is still super fragile.  I don't even know what to do about that...maybe I need to just go back to being 100% natural again.  Le Sigh...


----------



## beautyintheyes

I tried and I tried but my hair just don't want to be in a bun


----------



## sckri23

UGQueen said:


> Lace fronts are cute depending on how u put them on. If you put out part of your hairline i think it looks good, i had a lacefront a couple years ago and i wore it everywhere, not sure of the name though and it ripped so that kinda sucked, she never truly got replaced. Im jus tired of sewins. *sigh*



Then your hairline is exposed to damaging elements. I just don't like them. Thanks for your input tho, maybe I'll change my mind one day. I love my new wig tho.


----------



## mamaline

My hair is noticeably stronger. I love it!


----------



## lamaria211

mamaline said:


> My hair is noticeably stronger. I love it!



What did you do to it?


----------



## mamaline

lamaria211 said:


> What did you do to it?



I've started incorporating more protein in my regimen. I think that's what did it. That and less manipulation.


----------



## NJoy

I love my twists.


----------



## JJamiah

NJoy said:
			
		

> I love my twists.



NJoy so where the pichas at?


----------



## spellinto

Can someone please start a TBL 2013/Classic Length 2014 Challenge please?   Everything seems to stop at HL.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

spellinto said:


> Can someone please start a TBL 2013/Classic Length 2014 Challenge please?   Everything seems to stop at HL.



spellinto

Errrrbody ain't able!! 
Go ahead & start it girl.


----------



## youwillrise

tomorrow is my anniversary of naturalism naturally naturalness!

7 freaking years.  oh my goodness. too bad i still dont have all the answers when it comes to my hair  ; )


----------



## NJoy

JJamiah said:


> @NJoy so where the pichas at?


 
How'd I know you were gonna jump in with that? I ain't take nan. Maybe tomorrow. Maybe.   I'm hoping for a nice twist out for date night tomorrow so, we'll see.


----------



## Aireen

12 inches, 0.5 inches/year -- I'm giving myself until December 2014 to get to at least HL-TBL. Gosh, that means a ton of retention and minimum trims. I'm gonna be praying and meditating for 1 inch/month or somethin'.


----------



## Charlie555

Looking forward to tomorrows wash day!


----------



## Maracujá

Celebrating 6 years of natural hair this month! Yay!


----------



## naturalagain2

Henna tomorrow. My hair needs it. BSL here I come!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

I am an S-Curl convert. I have had mixed results for my porosity tests. Products with thick consistency would never absorb into my hair and cause visible residue or greasy build up and light weight products would simply not moisturize it well enough or for long enough. I was told about the blessed juice that is S-Curl and decided to use it after a DC two days ago when I braided my hair for bed. The next morning (yesterday) I wore a braid out and my hair was so soft and shiny and there was great "clumping" of the waves. Lightly crossed wrapped (didn't want to flatten my waves too much) my hair last night and slept with a satin scarf and bonnet. This morning, I only needed about 3 pumps of S-Curl for the roots which had gotten a little frizzy. No other moisturizer was needed.


----------



## GoingBack

Thinking about getting a hana elite flat iron after Thanksgiving or Christmas.  I want to start wearing my hair straight again.  I hope that it will do the job well on my natural hair.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Thinking of adding oil rinses back into my regimen, just worried about my drain. 

** What are you faithful oil rinsers doing to keep your drains from getting gunked up?**


----------



## Lissa0821

I used my new hooded dryer which touramline and say I actually noticed a difference in my hair.  So far so good, I use low heat and it was just right for my fine hair.  I feel good about my decision to purchase this dryer and my personal six month rollersetting challenge.


----------



## GoingBack

Lissa0821- What's the name of the dryer?


----------



## Lissa0821

GoingBack said:


> Lissa0821- What's the name of the dryer?


 
Lavatech LT350i.  

http://www.midnightvelvet.com/Lava-Tech-Hood-Dryer-1875-Pro-Salon-Ionic.pro


----------



## LaToya28

This postpartum shedding is driving me crazy!! I swear I'm gonna be bald by Christmas...


----------



## Miss AJ

It needs to be Saturday already cuz Layla (my hair, don't judge me lol) is in dire need of a hardcore protein treatment. I've seen too many broken hairs in the sink.


----------



## Curlywurly10

Miss AJ said:
			
		

> It needs to be Saturday already cuz Layla (my hair, don't judge me lol) is in dire need of a hardcore protein treatment. I've seen too many broken hairs in the sink.



Haha Layla, love it!

I've had a couple of broken hairs too and my hair seems to love protein but I'm scared of overdoing it!


----------



## Miss AJ

My strands are fine and I dye my hair so I try to keep plenty of protein in my reggie. I MAY be wrong but I think the animal, marine, and keratin proteins are the ones you shouldn't get carried away with, and the wheat, soy, vegetable, and plant proteins are safe for regular use.


----------



## GoingBack

Lissa0821 said:


> Lavatech LT350i.
> 
> http://www.midnightvelvet.com/Lava-Tech-Hood-Dryer-1875-Pro-Salon-Ionic.pro


Thank you.


----------



## halee_J

UGQueen said:


> what type of wigs are u ladies wearing. all my wigs make me feel so wiggish, but that could jus be a complex i have and not an actual fact.



UGQueen I'm currently rocking a half wig, Tammy by Outre. I wear it with a headband, people think its mine. Check out the YT reviews.


----------



## halee_J

I need to make my celie braids smaller this week so it'll lay flatter under the wig. Cornrows would be even better, but this is easier for now.


----------



## spellinto

i hate split ends. when my ends are split, they stick out like the bristles of a witch's broom.  i don't think other people notice but to me it's very unattractive  will be dusting this weekend!


----------



## fasika

I've been transitioning for over 8 months now. I can't believe it's been that long already. 

This time around, it's been a completely painless process. Last time I transitioned and BCed, I didn't at all care for my hair well, not to mention I had this awful weird texture for the first 2in of new growth. My hair was really really hard to manage so I looked awful throughout that time. I'm happy that is not the case now. 

But now I'm starting to get those fleeting thoughts of relaxing again and I'm getting worried. I really don't want to cave, but I'm alarmed since the last time I felt this way, I ended up relaxing after a 4-month transition.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Thinking of using megatek on my eyebrows


----------



## NJoy

halee_J said:


> @UGQueen I'm currently rocking a half wig, Tammy by Outre. I wear it with a headband, people think its mine. Check out the YT reviews.


 
Thanks!  This post sent me straight to YT to check out wig reviews.  It's about that time.  I think I'm gonna go ahead and grab Tammy. It seems everyone loves it. And Riya (Janet Collection) is also on my radar.  I wonder if my bbs is still having a BOGOF sale on wigs.  Hmmmm....


----------



## msbettyboop

I just made my first batch of flaxseed gel!!! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Aireen

Realized a waaaaayy healthier way to use heat on my hair, I will not be tempted though.


----------



## Kerryann

Im so giving up on arse length braids omg it stresses the freaking edges after this go round thats it


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I have 2 months to make it to MBL. I hope my hair goes along with the plan.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Kerryann said:


> Im so giving up on arse length braids omg it stresses the freaking edges after this go round thats it



Girl if they ain't down to the butt then I don't want em!!!! I love long length braids too but you are right its a lot of weight and stress on your edges...Lawd...but they are really pretty.


----------



## mamaline

Relaxed my hair today. It's definitely underprocessed. I think I might go to a salon to get a corrective the next time I relax. Or I might just leave it the way it is. Not sure.  I'm pretty over it, but maybe this will help my hair get the thickness I want.


----------



## knjsavy

thinking of trying to do one style for the whole week.  Not sure.  It should keep things easy for me but i will miss cowashing


----------



## AJellyCake

Today is my *three month* anniversary since I chopped!  
Time is flying! (I'm so glad I have that ticker in my signature to remind me! ) My nape is creeping up on BSL. The CurlyGirl method is working so well; I can't wait to see where I am come December and 2013.

Now I am prepping for a fly wash n go so I can hit the town tonight!


----------



## NJoy

New pics of HairCrush circulating has me :lovedrool:. O...M...G. This is my dream hair. I must...have...my...precious! The graphic with the pics is circulating on fb and I tagged her so, apparently she knows. But still, since they're not my pics, I won't directly post 'em here but, how about a link? The top 2 pics... The lower left pic is a bit intimidating but, still... (that is all)


----------



## HighAspirations

Seven months natural today!


----------



## growbaby

Been on this HHJ for 1 yr now


----------



## NicoleSelah

Almost three years post relaxer and I want a relaxer. UGH


----------



## youwillrise

i went out and got a bunch of small spray bottles and applicator bottles because i needed them so badly.

also got some vinyl gloves because ive been realizing how much i had having product on my hands.


----------



## ChasingBliss

Went into my shoe box looking over old pics (had to take pics and scan them back then) admiring my hair and nail progress when I first came on here. My nails were so long and pretty and my relaxed hair was waist length. Was even FOTM many moons ago ... I'm transitioning so my journey is rugged now. I'm so inspired by my past work. I was so into everything. Inspired by hairlove, peachtree, southerngirl, etc.... I'm waiting for my natural hair to reach mid back before chopping. Right now it's mid back both natural and relaxed parts are of equal length.  I was blessed the day I found this site. I got more education about hair growth from here than I would have ever gotten in my entire life.


----------



## Melaninme

I always press my hair during the cooler months and this weekend I chose to do a press and curl.  I can't believe that it's 80 plus degrees outside...in November!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I hope the healthfood store has almond and avocado oils


----------



## HanaKuroi

I was about to get upset with my growth for this month. Then I realized I cut half an inch or more from my ends last month. I also cut one side shorter than the other. I was ready to change my regimen. I was wondering what happened?   I am pitiful.


----------



## Lymegreen

I had a minor setback due to leaving my Cassia mix in too long.  But, I recovered quickly and my hair is beautiful!   

I am loving my hair right now!!


----------



## Meritamen

Giving up on growth aids. Sulfur oil may work but it way too funky for me. Going to stick to taking my vitamins and taking better care of myself.


----------



## sckri23

youwillrise said:


> i went out and got a bunch of small spray bottles and applicator bottles because i needed them so badly.
> 
> also got some vinyl gloves because ive been realizing how much i had having product on my hands.



Where do you find applicator bottles? Im about to get cornrows tomorrow and I need an applicator bottle to cleanse my braids. I was getting desperate, I almost bought a bottle of Organics dry shampoo.


----------



## youwillrise

sckri23 said:


> Where do you find applicator bottles? Im about to get cornrows tomorrow and I need an applicator bottle to cleanse my braids. I was getting desperate, I almost bought a bottle of Organics dry shampoo.





i got mine from sallys.  theyre just the bottles that are usually used for color.

i have oil in one of mine.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Doing a protein treatment! Once I rinse this out Imma blow dry and get to straightening :3


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I finally figured out how to deal with my mullet I'm glad I hung in there I almost went back to relaxers.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Almost time for a trim...I heard my ends requesting one this morning.  Making a date with the scissors next week!


----------



## Meritamen

NJoy said:


> New pics of HairCrush circulating has me :lovedrool:. O...M...G. This is my dream hair. I must...have...my...precious! The graphic with the pics is circulating on fb and I tagged her so, apparently she knows. But still, since they're not my pics, I won't directly post 'em here but, how about a link? The top 2 pics... The lower left pic is a bit intimidating but, still... (that is all)


Whoa!  This is exactly what I want for my natural hair. A girl can dream!


----------



## leiah

My hair is so oily but i'm not shampooing until thursday


----------



## sckri23

Cocleansed today, I love it. I finally figured it out. You dont mix it in the bottle. 

You wet your hair, rub baking soda on your scalp, wet it alittle, add the conditioner and scrub the slippery goodness all over your head. Follow up with a cowash.

Its like a miracle, a cheap miracle. Baking soda 2 for a dollar, and vo5 $1 or less depending where you go. Ima use this for the rest of my life. And if I get more Wen, thats gonna be my occasional treat.


----------



## venusfly

Coconut oil is my all time favorite and most frequently used oil but I decided to experiment a bit. Been hearing about the benefits of Eucalyptus oil and ceramide oils like grape seed oil so I mixed them with some castor oil and applied to my scalp. I feel like my scalp is singing and exhaling. I feel as relaxed as if I had two hour long scalp and body massage.  I'm definitely doing this again.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Meritamen said:


> Whoa!  This is exactly what I want for my natural hair. A girl can dream!



I love her too and would love that fullness but that is soooooo not hair for Miami sun. Sigh....


----------



## bebezazueta

I keep getting asked if I'm natural. And a lot of times by the same person. Is healthy relaxed hair still a myth to the masses?  I was thinking about transitioning but if I can maintain & retain a healthy relaxed head, I don't know.


----------



## sckri23

bebezazueta said:


> I keep getting asked if I'm natural. And a lot of times by the same person. Is healthy relaxed hair still a myth to the masses?  I was thinking about transitioning but if I can maintain & retain a healthy relaxed head, I don't know.



I asked one of my church members who works at Sally's about a keratin treatment, and she asked was I going natural. I told her I was thinking about it, really I was thinking about texlaxing. But I didnt only naturals get keratin treatments???? Lol


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I am a natural 4b,working out 4- 5 days per week with my hair stretched while wearing a low manipulation style throughout the week. My roots have been getting a bit stiff and shrunken by the end of the week, so I needed to change my pre-poo method so that I could soften my hair and ease the detangle process.  Last night I sprayed straight AVJ from the fridge on a section of hair starting at my roots and scalp, then I sprayed it on my ends. I followed the spray with a light coating of EVCO and then twisted the section.  This softened my hair immediately, no knots or snags, my fingers were able to glide through my hair and remove tangles and shed hairs.  Simple, inexpensive, quick and effective!!


----------



## bebezazueta

sckri23 said:
			
		

> I asked one of my church members who works at Sally's about a keratin treatment, and she asked was I going natural. I told her I was thinking about it, really I was thinking about texlaxing. But I didnt only naturals get keratin treatments???? Lol



LOL!  You know if you even  look at relaxed hair too hard it will fall out.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

bebezazueta said:


> I keep getting asked if I'm natural. And a lot of times by the same person. Is healthy relaxed hair still a myth to the masses?  I was thinking about transitioning but if I can maintain & retain a healthy relaxed head, I don't know.



I have the same issue w/ this one chic at work. She always say, your hair is long because you're natual right?! Uhm NO for the umpteenth time; I'm relaxed woman! LOL


----------



## itismehmmkay

Loving my hair.  Did a retouch and it's finally looking like a real bob lol.  After all them damn haircuts this year.  This is all the more motivation to not cut it.  I'm not even shaping up the nape b/c it got messed up over all those cuts anyway.  Just gonna let it ggrow out.  And it's looking nice and healthy.  I just have to make sure I keep up w/ my retouches.  Most if not all of my past breakage problems have been at the demarcation line.  I know that now.  Next weekend I'll do a protein DC w/ Motions CPR.


----------



## mamaline

I'm still really upset about my hair. It's so underprocessed its like I didn't even get a relaxer. I'm getting this mess braided up as soon as I can.


----------



## leiah

Did a good job of trimming my hair.  I almost wish I would have taken more off, but I didn't need to


----------



## whiteoleander91

Deep conditioned for a bit. After I rinsed I applied some Paul Mitchell "The Conditioner" to my hair and sealed with safflower oil. My hair feels great!!


----------



## youwillrise

been using a spray bottle for my oil.

i had intended to get the spray bottle with the spray option, but the one i got only had the "stream" option, but that's okay.  i dont spray it onto my hair, but into my hand and it helps me use so much less oil because so little comes out with each squirt.  i think this will help me not overdo it on the oil lol.  i could never pour out just a little when taking it straight from the oil bottle.


----------



## whiteoleander91

youwillrise said:


> been using a spray bottle for my oil.
> 
> i had intended to get the spray bottle with the spray option, but the one i got only had the "stream" option, but that's okay.  i dont spray it onto my hair, but into my hand and it helps me use so much less oil because so little comes out with each squirt.  i think this will help me not overdo it on the oil lol.  i could never pour out just a little when taking it straight from the oil bottle.




youwillrise hmm are you sure that you can't adjust the nozzle? when I got my spray bottle it only came out in a stream as well. I was playing around with it one day and started to unscrew the nozzle a bit. At first I thought I was about to unscrew it completely but when I squeezed the handle it came out in a "spray" :3


----------



## APrayer4Hair

FALCONS 8-0 #thatisall


----------



## ms.tatiana

Tonight I will be greasing my scalp. Friday will make week 2 of my install and I was thinking around thanksgiving time I will go to the shop and get a wash & curls for the holidays.


----------



## alove15

Boo. Went to the Indian store to reup on henna after a successful treatment this weekend. Now they're selling the fake jamila with a hair color chart  Luckily I caught it before I dumped it on my hair.


----------



## Embyra

Urgh these fools sent me the 750 tresemme naturals bottle not the 900ml !!

Need to send this back now kmt I ordered 6 of them so I wouldn't have to carry the weight 

Now I have to carry them to the post office anyway :-/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kurlee

alove15 said:


> Boo. Went to the Indian store to reup on henna after a successful treatment this weekend. Now they're selling the fake jamila with a hair color chart  Luckily I caught it before I dumped it on my hair.



wow! what's it callederplexed


----------



## mamaline

I'm really feeling the urge to cut my hair again. We'll see how it looks after I flat iron it next week.


----------



## Embyra

I have a free bottle of that hair rules kinky curly cream
 but I'm thinking of chucking it the one for curly hair is much nicer anyway

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lissa0821

It amazing me how the weeks fly by now for my relaxer touch ups.  I remember the days of relaxing my hair every 4 weeks then coming to LHCF and struggling to stretch to 8 weeks.  Now 8 weeks fly by and 12 weeks fly by before I even think of a touch up. 

That is a good feeling, now if I could only find a relaxer that I am happy with, then I am in business.


----------



## halee_J

I liked that garlic ginger scalp treatment. It was a bit random, originally I was just gonna blend up some garlic, then decided to throw the ginger in there on a whim. Glad I did, made it really tingly and cut the garlic smell. I'm gonna do it again next wash.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Gotta figure out how to balance Ayurveda, protein treatments and henna into my reggie. My fine natural hair needs protein.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I'm pretty excited about how my hair is doing.  My retouch method really is pretty good.  I think it's also this relaxer.


----------



## amber815

Wont be coloring my hair again...it was cute but it broke off horribly because I got triflin with my hair care lol...getting back on track to MBL/WL (where I was before cutting and coloring). It's on now!!


----------



## alove15

Kurlee said:
			
		

> wow! what's it callederplexed



It's called Jamila too but instead of saying superior and premiere henna, like the non BAQ version of Jamila should, it says Jamila hair color.






I just went ahead and got the BAQ version from Amazon instead. Hope that works out


----------



## fitnessmommy

I'm tired of my hair being wet at the ponytail holder area all day. 

I'm sick of my bun.

I'm too scared to put heat on my hair. 

Transitioning from texlaxed to natural is teaching me a lot. Transitioning officially for one year now and loving it.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I need to find an Ayurveda thread. The only thing I do is henna. I need more.


----------



## youwillrise

whiteoleander91 said:


> youwillrise hmm are you sure that you can't adjust the nozzle? when I got my spray bottle it only came out in a stream as well. I was playing around with it one day and started to unscrew the nozzle a bit. At first I thought I was about to unscrew it completely but when I squeezed the handle it came out in a "spray" :3





yeah, im pretty sure it has that one option.  i'll check and see when i get home.


----------



## Embyra

my experiment with mineral oil and heavy silicones is over 
Ready to go back to my usual routine next week 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Got a hair compliment today. My coworker noticed my hair getting closer and closer to WL. Has to be the Viviscal and me being consistent with my regimen.


----------



## kandake

My head isn't shaped for a true high bun.  It makes me sad.


----------



## greenandchic

I think the horsetail is working so far - at least my eyebrows are growing in faster than usual.  I think I'm seeing results from the NJoy challenge as well.  I think I will be on my WL sometime in 2013.


----------



## alove15

Yeahh finger detangling is no longer cutting it as far as removing shed hair. Going to start coupling it with the magic star jumbo rake again for each and every wash day. I think I'll also look into a seamless comb with slightly smaller teeth to add to the mix.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Sade is my hair idol! The length, the shine and it just looks so healthy. That woman is amazing!


----------



## Angelinhell

Nvm.
...........


----------



## Kurlee

Embyra said:


> my experiment with mineral oil and heavy silicones is over
> Ready to go back to my usual routine next week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



what did u find out?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Had the most intense urge to shave my hair right off the other day...  Smh, better wait a few weeks to trim my hair, till the madness passes.


----------



## sckri23

Braids done sorta...... she was ripping through my ng and she did it with no product to make it soft. Then she said she couldn't braid my shorter hair. I've seen babies have cornrows with shorter hair than mine. 

Ugh I'm alittle pissed. I'm deciding whether to keep the braids I do have and manage the ng of whats left or take them out and manage all the ng for the next 6 weeks.

I mean im not tryna complain cause she's my mom but I probably would have been better off doing them myself, or leaving it alone completely

Eta: I think I might redo them later


----------



## ChasingBliss

Didn't join the challenge but ordered some mineral rich. All of its proposed claims have me intrigued. Will be following thread though.


----------



## Meritamen

I really need to use those Ayuvedic powders I bought earlier in the year. I make a terrible mixtress but want to dable in making my own infused oils again.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I can't find my wen 677 or whatever it's called. I think someone jacked it when we were on vacation. I have looked in my stashes. It is a big old bottle. I am upset. It was 3/4ths full! I need it. Or I at least need to know where it is.


----------



## Embyra

Kurlee said:
			
		

> what did u find out?



I came off CG and just wanted to try something different to see if I could really see the effects of silicones 


Pros my fuzzier coarser areas are smoother (ill just use a heavier gel on these areas for the future)

I could go longer in between washes without experiencing matting tangles etc 

ETA
One area of my hair always seems to get matting and tangles always!! When using the silicones etc i didn't have this problem at ALL and I done everything exactly the same 
So that's probably the biggest pro I noticed 

Cons 

There seemed to be a dullness to my hair 

Buildup is annoying as I now have to use a sulphate 
I could refresh with CG but using silicones it's like you hit a road block 
there is no Room to "refresh"your hair just stops responding and you need to do the whole routine once again 

My naked hair looked like a birds nest most times 


I didn't see enough pros  that would make me go back to using heavy silicones or mineral oil 

I can use amodimethicone without any problems but that's it

Overall my hair lost vibrancy 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## glittering0419

been growing my hair for 3 years now. The thought of psing for another year and is almost unbearable well, I'm bsl now so i'm hoping my hair  just does something very _special_ and grows to my waist before next summer!


----------



## Charla

So I decided to organize my hair stash, and I discover I have 7 =SEVEN= tubes of 2% MN!   

I better be WL by December 31, 2013!!!


----------



## winona

I really wish I knew where to get huge bottles of Sta Sof Fro this stuff is amazing


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Looks like I will have to do an ACV rinse on my next wash day.  My scalp is very flaky and my hair's lost its shine.


----------



## Evolving78

i put shea butter on my hair.  yeah i said it!  i haven't used it in years.  felt like it was too much for my natural hair.  maybe this shea butter is different?  it is more creamy.  it is not hard and caked up.  it really helped soften my new growth. i need to write in my blog.  i am so not a writing and i don't care if i have typos.  it is my little online journal.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Sprayed and then use grease on my edges before bed


----------



## Embyra

I work with this Maltese girl that is forever making comments about my hair 
How nice it is 
How its so unusual for black girls to wear their own hair 
How comes my hair is so long normally black girls can't grow hair 
How my hair is soft and fluffy how the black men she knows their hair is like Brillo pads 


She is working my last nerves she is one of those that starts her sentences with I'm not racist ....BUT 

:-/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

Me and the SO are bout to start living together.... But..... My hair stuff..... Oh lawd.... I'm not sure he understands....


----------



## growbaby

Operation grow nails is finally showing results. This hardener is the bomb.


----------



## sckri23

freckledface said:


> Me and the SO are bout to start living together.... But..... My hair stuff..... Oh lawd.... I'm not sure he understands....



keep the things you use every day (moisture spray and a mixture of oil, stuff like that) in the bathroom. Conditioner somewhere close. Coffee and tea in the kitchen. The rest in a closet.

Then when you need something out the closet, get it and explain to him why you need it.


----------



## freckledface

sckri23 said:


> keep the things you use every day (moisture spray and a mixture of oil, stuff like that) in the bathroom. Conditioner somewhere close. Coffee and tea in the kitchen. The rest in a closet.
> 
> Then when you need something out the closet, get it and explain to him why you need it.




Yea I just really need more room lol the closet and the kitchen are a good idea. He knows I go hard for my hair so I don't think ill have to do a lot of explaining... But I may have to worry bout him stealing some of my stuff lol


----------



## rsmith

Embyra said:


> I work with this Maltese girl that is forever making comments about my hair
> How nice it is
> How its so unusual for black girls to wear their own hair
> How comes my hair is so long normally black girls can't grow hair
> How my hair is soft and fluffy how the black men she knows their hair is like Brillo pads
> 
> 
> She is working my last nerves she is one of those that starts her sentences with I'm not racist ....BUT
> 
> :-/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Those comments are offensive.  I would have to tell her something. It's like complimenting me and then pointing out flaws about my race.


----------



## sckri23

freckledface said:


> Yea I just really need more room lol the closet and the kitchen are a good idea. He knows I go hard for my hair so I don't think ill have to do a lot of explaining... But I may have to worry bout him stealing some of my stuff lol



Hey wanting "good hair" is contagious lol


----------



## freckledface

sckri23 lmao yes girl he's already too my Cantu leave in lol


----------



## sckri23

freckledface said:


> sckri23 lmao yes girl he's already too my Cantu leave in lol



Lol omg that's cute


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I didn't wash my hair today like I was supposed to.  I stayed up all last night watching CNN, and ended up taking a nap with the boys.  My poor hair.


----------



## Kindheart

I skipped a wash and my hair is dry as hay .


----------



## Embyra

My order from British curlies came today got it before I left work 

Those curl junkie conditioners so god damn tiny!!! Marsha can't bump it up to another 100ml huh :-/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I LOVE this hair style. I can't wait until my hair gets to this length!  I will be rocking this style...


----------



## Skiggle

​*
Someone tell me how to do this hairstyle? Its gorgeous!
Re-sized*


----------



## Aireen

Tresemme apparently has a line coming out called Keratin Smooth in January 2013. I assume it's going to be in Canada too. Now I love Tresemme, the original formulas are the bomb but that Tresemme Naturals line...  I hope this is good, unless it's a BKT then no thanks.


----------



## NJoy

I got so many compliments on my twistout today.  It looked good but didn't feel as soft as I wanted.  Doing an overnight DC, just because.


----------



## leiah

So little tangling since I trimmed my hair.  Almost makes me think I should do it more often


----------



## Angelinhell

I just passed up the deal of the century, joico k pak shampo and conditioner liter duo $15 at Jcpenney's. I think I'll get it tomorrow........if it's still there


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Air drying and watching Sex in the City.....


----------



## AJellyCake

I wasn't sure where to post this .
----

Oh my gosh.  I finally figured out my wash n go routine! :reddancer: I am so happy. It's been kind of hard trying to figure out what works.

Lol interestingly enough, it involves products I tried right after I chopped: Kinky Curly. I did not like that stuff before, but maybe the Curly Girl method is helping, or I'm just using it with better products. For me, I DC overnight with Elucence MB and Hairveda Sitrinillah. Then in the morning, I blot my hair a bit with a T-shirt and apply Curls in a Bottle and KCKT (for me a big difference is using these clear, watery leave-ins instead of the creams I tried before). Then KCCC and I clip my sections back as I work on them. I do get a gel cast, but it's gone much more quickly than with Eco gels, and I can smooth it out section by section if I want. I diffuse it a little bit with cold air or the lowest heat setting if I have time.

I've only done this twice, but I got SECOND DAY HAIR both times (which has NEVER happened). I think I could go longer, but my hair doesn't pineapple well because the nape is still short. For the third day I put it in a puff and the fourth day I bun. It still looks good those days, but the back is frizzier. And it gets bigger. 

That's all. I hope that helps someone! I have dense, low porosity hair with thick strands and a great variety of curl sizes.


----------



## Meritamen

I just made APL but I need a trim. Going to have to find a day to set some time aside in order to dust them.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Just greased my scalp again. I believe that's twice this week. Also I have had my weave I for 2 weeks (come tomorrow) & I haven't washed it yet, I was seriously thinking not wash it for 4 weeks and go get a touch up at the salon and so be it from there.

Also my edges are filling in again. I have been taking my hair vitamins and also rubbing and oiling them every night.


----------



## Aireen

STILL haven't gotten my orders from iherb.com, becoming really uptight and impatient. This is what I get for relying on free shipping.


----------



## HanaKuroi

This super cold weather is killing my hair. 12 degrees? I am not on my game and my hair is suffering!!! I don't know what to do. My hair still freezes under hats. Then I got breakage from my wool coats in my nape. I am discouraged. The wool made my eczema flair even though I had a scarf. I am super sensitive again. I had a reaction in August or September to a hair product and now I am having reactions to everything.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Skiggle said:


> Someone tell me how to do this hairstyle? Its gorgeous!
> Re-sized



Looks like 4-5 ponytails and then the hair is twisted ( like when you do bantu knots) and bobby pinned in place.


----------



## mamaline

I think I might be too heavy handed with my products


----------



## Fine 4s

My twists have been in for over 6 weeks. I haven't washed them either.
I'm attached...


----------



## SuchaLady

The people in the makeup forum only talk to each other  I will go to Google.


----------



## Nix08

Those or anyone who uses Wen - I plan on buying it for a friend for christmas (as she wants to try it)...any recommendations on which one to get her?

sunnieb
IDareT'sHair
lamaria211


----------



## greenandchic

Got my CurlMart order in yesterday.  I generally don't buy many natural hair care brands and "curly hair products" online so this is a real treat.  I may place another order this weekend since they have a free shipping promo.


----------



## Lissa0821

My rollerset looks kinda wack.  I have 3 or 4 inches of underprocessed  hair which has fullness and about 3 inches of super straight relaxed ends.  I have a slight puff with a bunch of straight, squiggly ends.  Plus, I think I used too much product for my roller set.  Oh well


----------



## mamaline

I'm really tempted to flat iron my hair tonight.


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 said:


> Those or anyone who uses Wen - I plan on buying it for a friend for christmas (as she wants to try it)...any recommendations on which one to get her?
> 
> @sunnieb
> @IDareT'sHair
> @lamaria211



Nix08

Wen makes a great gift!  I put a "hair" gift bag together for my mom last year.  I included a 16oz Wen Vanilla Mint since that was the Winter flavor last year.  I also included one of the many extra Wen dvds I had so she could see the proper way to use it. I threw in a wide-toothed comb and some other hair goodies.

The bag was the color of the Wen label.  She loved it!  

I personally use Wen Fig and it works well for my hair.  I don't know if the Winter Vanilla Mint is out this year.


----------



## Nix08

Thanks sunnieb....do they sell the videos separate if you don't want to be on a repurchase plan?


----------



## fasika

I'm itching to cut my hair and finish my transition. It's gonna be 9 months sometime next week. I've never had my hair that short and I don't think I can handle it, but this weather is making me very tempted. The cold dry air is making my hair very weird. My natural hair is taking products well and is well moisturized. My relaxed is a whole different story 

Can anyone share pics of their hair length after 9 months growth of their natural hair (from scalp to tip is what I mean, not SL to APL or anything like that).


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> The people in the makeup forum only talk to each other  I will go to Google.



Aww 
Start a thread there


----------



## whiteoleander91

fasika said:


> I'm itching to cut my hair and finish my transition. It's gonna be 9 months sometime next week. I've never had my hair that short and I don't think I can handle it, but this weather is making me very tempted. The cold dry air is making my hair very weird. My natural hair is taking products well and is well moisturized. My relaxed is a whole different story
> 
> Can anyone share pics of their hair length after 9 months growth of their natural hair (from scalp to tip is what I mean, not SL to APL or anything like that).



fasika
I don't have any pictures  but IIRC my hair was like 4/5-ish inches in some spots, 5/6-ish inches in others when I was at 9 months. I would recommend waiting if length is a concern. I'm going to be honest (based off of MY personal experience/observations of course), if you cut now and hold on to every inch of natural hair that you have (meaning you don't get it cut to even it up or anything, you just cut at the demarcation line) you will be in for a long "awkward" period. I would hate for you to cut too soon and regret it. Again, if length is a concern, I highly recommend that you wait.


----------



## mochalocks

I can't wait to wash my hair on Sunday.   


I think I need a new hat, or a winter regimen because my hair is shedding a little too much for me.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## Aireen

Doing a scalp treament with white vinegar, ACV, EVCO, and tea tree oil. Whew, scalp is smelling sour.  Hopefully this helps my scalp's aggressive dandruff until my psoriasis shampoo gets delivered.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I don't know what's going on with my hair. First off I'm just trying to keep my edges growing and I'm doing a good job at that now my usual part down the middle is missing a piece like I have a bald spot right at the beginning of the part. I'm just getting really frustrated with my hair right now.


----------



## Aireen

Oh my goodness, I LOVE the Organix Repairing Awapuhi Ginger Conditioner, this one is so moisturizing. I know I talked about the Organix Hydrating Macadamia Oil Conditioner but it feels a lot like a treatment. It's weird... it's like it's the other way around for me, the Macadamia feels repairing whereas the Awapuhi feels hydrating. Anyway absolutely LOVE it! Ugh I want to wash my hair all over again just to use it, I'm infatuated. :lovedrool:


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 - I'm not sure if they sell the videos separately.  It was included in one of my orders when I wasn't on the monthly purchase plan.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I really want to wash and dc today but I'm too lazy...smdh @ me.


----------



## jbwphoto1

mamaline said:


> I think I might be too heavy handed with my products



I was the same way until I read on another forum about putting on product ends to scalp and that helped along with not looking in the mirror and just applying until it felt right.


----------



## Britt

I'm in a Dominican salon under the dryer right now. I have a few observations while I'm here: 

They seriously over process the mess out of hair. I'm watching a relaxer take place while cringing. This poor woman has relaxer plastered to her head brought down at least 3 more inches than where it needs to be applied and of course the rest of her is bone straight. 

The blow dryer is the devil. I really finally see it. I def do not see the value add in using the blow dryer it is simply not made for fine hair types - especially fine, coarse, and kinky. It will break off this type of hair pretty quickly. 

This whole wash and blow business is def not suited for many of our type of hair. This is why I think some hair types fare better at the Dom salon than others. This is just my observation from years of going on and off to them. I have a friend with heavy thick and very curly 3b hair. She use to get a rollerset and blow 2x/month and within a few months her hair became terribly dry and she had to chop off the back of it. Her blow out results were always flawless but the massive amt of heat really took a toll on her hair and her hair can withstand some wear and tear lol. 

I think the flat iron does pretty well on all of our hair types. It gives a very smooth finish and seems to be the lesser of two evils. I love the idea of rollerset and flat iron. If there were shops that offered that as an option for relaxed hair I'd probably go more frequently.


----------



## truequeen06

My head is itching like crazy right now!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I had to rush my routine this morning, and my curls look jacked.  Not pleased...may quickly cowash tomorrow, just so I can refresh my hair.  Psh...I look like a wild woman.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

Hair blow dried and now I'm flat twisting it with silk rollers on the end.


----------



## NappyNelle

Should I take these twists out? They've been in for three weeks and still look pretty good to me. I do want to wash and deep condition though. *sigh* Maybe I'll just let it ride for another week.


----------



## NJoy

My texture is really showing itself and I LOVE it!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

my hair is ugly ugly ugly!!  i may chop soon.  It's been exactly one year since i bigchopped (well, i did it on 11/11/11).  I'm sick of this hair.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I just realized that I've officially passed that awkward stage.  My wash and go sits at SL and my hair is APL. Shrinkage isn't so bad anymore.


----------



## Meritamen

AHeadOfCoils said:


> I just realized that I've officially passed that awkward stage.  My wash and go sits at SL and my hair is APL. Shrinkage isn't so bad anymore.


I was just about to say the same for my own hair. I made it to APL this month and my braid-outs and twist-outs look much better with the added length. I really hope this awkward phase ends soon as my hair grows to BSL.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

Meritamen said:


> I was just about to say the same for my own hair. I made it to APL this month and my braid-outs and twist-outs look much better with the added length. I really hope this awkward phase ends soon as my hair grows to BSL.



The journey to BSL is going to be a beast.


----------



## Angelinhell

Seriously thinking about coloring my hair to track growth. But I think I would probably transition. I cringe at the thought of being double processed. Off to do more research.


----------



## bunnie82

I feel like I am stuck at BSB....I'm past APL but not quite BSL....i hate it!!!! grrrrrrr.....


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Just oiled my scalp and hair with Amla oil...I have on to scarves and I'm ready for bed...tomorrow I will wash and dc then it is back in a bun. I hope to make WL by my Bday in March.


----------



## Meritamen

AHeadOfCoils said:


> The journey to BSL is going to be a beast.


LOL As long as it won't be as bad as the trials I had to go through to get to APL I won't complain.  APL ain't no joke!


----------



## Harina

Taking care of black hair is not nearly as difficult as people make it out to be.


----------



## TamedTresses

Just finished setting my hair...time to sit under the dryer/torture chamber.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My scalp is unbelievably itchy and flaky. I think it's the change in seasons. Normally I'd use ACV to take care of it but I'm going try Aloe Vera Juice this week. Just hope my scalp can last a couple more days.


----------



## Saludable84

Will probably put some green tea extract on my scalp for shedding. I need to get some protein in here so am going to try my kerapro. I'm feeling really lazy so don't want to use my steamer so I may triple up on the heating cap. Ugh. Ready to air dry


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I saw a girl with the most awesome hairdo on the boat. She had locks in a twisted updo like @bajandoc does and then the ends were in a folded loc fro. It looked so cool!!


----------



## southerncitygirl

i've really stepped up my haircare game over the last year....i really hope wsl is on the way in 2013. i was bsl when i went to the salon last month. i have been very lazy since this hurricane and not untwisting my hair....maybe that's a good thing cause its low manipulation and just mositurizing & sealing. going to untwist/detangle, pre-poo, wash, do a hardcore protein treatment, and condition later today. if i don't work on monday i shall leave my twists in again instead of taking them down for a twistout.


----------



## Ogoma

Harina said:


> Taking care of black hair is not nearly as difficult as people make it out to be.



Agreed. Two basic principles work for my hair: keep scalp clean and keep hair moisturized and in balance. I don't have problems as long as I stick to those two principles.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Lol. It's been a year since my bc and I was so busy I forgot. I guess a length check is in order....


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Thinking of switching my relaxer to the ORS  (Lye of course) line. I've also been thinking of that Lineage line. I want just a little more texture than I have now without adding oils and stuff.


----------



## Saludable84

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:
			
		

> Thinking of switching my relaxer to the ORS  (Lye of course) line. I've also been thinking of that Lineage line. I want just a little more texture than I have now without adding oils and stuff.



I am not a fan of ORS because when I was younger and using it, it's always made my hair too straight. I have a jar, but I used the Mizani BB HG Lye my last relaxer and it softened my waves nicely. Still texture there. I'm not a fan of texlax ing as I relax between straight and texlax so I will continue this. Idk I know ORS is good but that was my experience even when I didn't want it.


----------



## Saludable84

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:
			
		

> Thinking of switching my relaxer to the ORS  (Lye of course) line. I've also been thinking of that Lineage line. I want just a little more texture than I have now without adding oils and stuff.



I heard the linange relaxer is good. I used it on my cousin and her hair came out nice. I use their neutralizing conditioner and its two steps in one without the lather. It's a mid protein step and neutralizes. I've had way less breakage since using it.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Hair came out great.  I chi'ed it this morning after letting my rollerset airdry.  I used curl wax on each section, so it has some weight to it and is pretty shiny.  I plan to grease my scalp w/ my JBCO-sulfur grease probably just every other day.  I'm liking how my hair is trying to have some shape to it.  Just a few months ago I didn't know what to do with it.  

Oh and I wore a lil cloth headband yestereday and it was sooo cute.  I left a lil bang out and had the hair puffed pretty nice in the back.  So I'm motivated to play w/ some different looks.  I have the tucked-back w/ sideburns look, thethe all the way back headband look, the cloth headband w/ bangs out look, the fauk mohawk look...and I think I can do the some up some down/pompador (whatever it's called) look.  So I'll play w/ some stuff during the week maybe.  I still do a dry rollerset at night, so it just depends on how I mold/style it.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Oh and btw...didn't expect Motions CPR to basically be like ORS Mayo.  All those random a seeds etc in there.  It was nice though.


----------



## youwillrise

a list of random hair things in 5, 4, 3, 2...

im forever losing my bobby pins.

i use my blowdryer more often for things other than my hair - like when i wash my scarf by hand and want it to dry quickly...or when my clothes get a little wet and i use the blowdryer to dry the spot haha. 

i think with these twists i will condition wash once a week & dc once a week...maybe they'll last longer. 

i started with the hairfinity vitamins today.  we'll see how that goes.  

and done. 

for now.


----------



## NJoy

I'm excited by my hair dream last night. I dreamed that my hair was in 4 chunky twists (which is what I did before I went to bed last night). I was at some sort of hair show and they were gathering ladies to take pics. I untwisted one of my twists and stretched the hair down to my hips. I was proud and happily showing off the hidden length.

This is similar to the hip length dream that I had in 2010. Then, I dreamed that I stretched my hair and it stretched past my hips. I was startled and uncomfortable and released the hair immediately. 

In last night's dream, I was proud and happy. I'm taking this to mean that I'll be satisfied when I reach hips this time.   I sure hope so.


----------



## halee_J

I just went Rick James on my hurr. While slathering in coconut oil I said:

*Coconut oil. Enjoy yoself!!!*


----------



## BostonMaria

I made an appointment for Wednesday at my hairdressers. She's great with natural hair and if I say 1/2 inch that's all she will cut. 

I am debating whether to get layers or not. My hair doesn't really have a style and I'm a little bored with it. I'll post pictures on Wednesday night.



			
				SuchaLady said:
			
		

> The people in the makeup forum only talk to each other  I will go to Google.



SuchaLady try joining a challenge. Nobody talked to me on the hair forum section for months LOL luckily for me I like to talk to myself. I find that you'll get more responses if you join a challenge. Good luck to you. 

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

Rinsed my braids, added conditioner, and baggied yesterday. Ghe-ing today.


----------



## fasika

Finally trimmed my hair again. I haven't done that since sometime in the summer (July maybe?).


----------



## Ogoma

I was looking at a product online.

Here is the description:





> Coconut oil is excellent for retaining moisture, preventing breakage and is a natural conditioning agent & silk protein provides a protective barrier that will add luster, body, & manageability provide extra moisture so that the hair feels soft and smooth. Restoring all the Vitamins and minerals necessary for healthy hair.



and here is the ingredients list:





> Ingredients: Aqua (Distilled Water), Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Leaf Juice) Cetyl Alcohol, Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut Oil), Cocos Nucifera Oil / Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract (Aloe Butter), Argania Spinosa (Argan Oil), Macadamia integrifolia (Macadamia Nut Oil), Vitis vinifera (Grape Seed Oil), *Organic Olea Europaea (Olive Oil), Mangifera Indica (Mango Alphonso Powder Fruit Extract), Hydrolyzed Oat Protien, Kosher Vegetable Glycerin, Potassium Sorbate, Salix Nigra (Willow Bark Extract) Tocopherol (Vitamin E), D-Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B5), Fragrance (Parfum), Citric Acid.
> pH 4.5-5.0



I have read the list twice, but where is the silk protein?


----------



## chelleypie810

SuchaLady i'll talk to you about makeup. lol. watcha need help with?


----------



## Kerryann

Oh lord my momma tried to kill me roller setting my hair really considering the texlax life


----------



## CaliiSwagg

so this month is officially my 1 yr nappyversary (I hate that word) and I am treating myself to a BKT this weekend  I cant wait to see how my hair turns out.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Thinking of using sulfate free shampoos or cleansing conditioners (except when clarifying and relaxer day) to see if that ups my moisture.


----------



## Embyra

Detangling hair today with tresemme naturals 

Shampoo 

Then deep condition over night to combat the extreme frizz I will get from using shampoo

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

I was just wondering about a good concealer/powder combo for dry skin. I tried MUFE concealer but it makes me look dry even with moisturized skin.  I was thinking about breaking down and just going to MAC. Their employees scare me though  chelleypie810




chelleypie810 said:


> SuchaLady i'll talk to you about makeup. lol. watcha need help with?


----------



## chelleypie810

SuchaLady said:


> I was just wondering about a good concealer/powder combo for dry skin. I tried MUFE concealer but it makes me look dry even with moisturized skin.  I was thinking about breaking down and just going to MAC. Their employees scare me though  chelleypie810



SuchaLady Go to MAC and try the pro longwear concealer. It was one of the best concealers I've used but then I started breaking out =/ However my skin is dry and sensitive..Idk if mine had gotten old or what... but I was using it for about 6 months before i got little bumps on my face. After that I went back to the mac concealer in the pot. 

Every time I've gone to MAC, they've been super friendly so just go in and ask for help.


----------



## sckri23

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Thinking of using sulfate free shampoos or cleansing conditioners (except when clarifying and relaxer day) to see if that ups my moisture.



Hair one is good but its very drying if you don't use alot of products. I usually have to grease my scalp with vaseline (overnight) before I cleanse.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

So I'm between a rock and some damn hard places. I'm natural but when I wear wash n go's or twist outs, I get a ton of SSK's and wind up trimming super often. Plus I workout about 4x a week or more, and since my hair is fine, it can't deal with all the manipulation of wash n go's, daily cowashing etc. It hates it.  So I'm strongly thinking about doing a BKT but I'm terrified I will lose my curl pattern. I love my curls and when I wear wash n go's I LOVE em. So I would hate to lose that. But I'm losing progress/retention from all the damn trimming.  *sigh*


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I'm out picking up take out from my favorite thai spot - It's pretty nice, nice decor, atmosphere, etc. Not black tie, but not sweats and gym shoes either. So this lady is sitting at a table drinking a martini, with a bed scarf and a full head of rollers in her hair!  WTH?? I'm just shaking my head.


----------



## itismehmmkay

My hair itches lol.  Remember that used to mean hair-growth.  I used my castor-sulfur8 mix last night.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I cannot and will not buy any hair products or hair toys for the next 3 months. Let us pray...


----------



## Ogoma

Thinking of joining BSL or MBL hair length challenge, but I get bored after a while. It is more of a waiting challenge than anything else.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Sitting here on the bus going to work and I am tired but I don't want to put my hair on the fabric seats lol.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

It would be cool if I could like to make some clip-ins with this hair... It looks like mine and would blend perfectly!


----------



## NJoy

Hubby just left town for the week. 

.... (looks out the window to make sure he's gone)....


It. is. on! It's gonna be a non-stop spa around here. I'm about to pick my kids up with my hair pre-poo'g in two afro puffs.  Deal with it! It's on!


----------



## Philippians413

My mom asked me what I wanted for Christmas and I couldn't think of anything but hair products. I really want a hooded dryer and folica.com has a 25% off coupon, but of course the one I want is out of stock.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

NJoy said:


> Hubby just left town for the week.
> 
> .... (looks out the window to make sure he's gone)....
> 
> 
> It. is. on! It's gonna be a non-stop spa around here. I'm about to pick my kids up with my hair pre-poo'g in two afro puffs.  Deal with it! It's on!



Haha!! I know how you feel! 

I did all my shopping Saturday with my hair in an oiled up pre-poo bun. I don't think anyone noticed   When I got home my hair was nice and soft and ready to wash


----------



## halee_J

Man I wish I could get my hair as defined as Mahogany curls. Ya'll her curly fro vid is  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt18lAVI7TA&feature=g-u-u 

But I feel like the _minute_ I touch the curls to separate them it will be frizz city.


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm becoming obsessed with twist outs! I'm pretty fast with them now. Can do three twists in about 15 minutes.


----------



## chelleypie810

I wish I could do a twist out.. sigh. Was just looking at vids this weekend.


----------



## sillygirl82

There is night and day difference in the feel of my hair after doing a henna treatment.  I only left the henna in my hair for a few hours but it feels a lot softer.


----------



## spellinto

Achieved a juicy braidout this weekend!   I moisturized w/NTM leave-in, made three braids, sealed the ends with grease & put flexi rods half-way up each braid.  My braids came out soft & bouncy, except my new growth was flattened & harder to manipulate, and my ends weren't easy to seperate because the grease locked them into spirals.  Ended up wearing the curls in a ponytail, but I was happy with the results nonetheless.  Next time I will use a bonnet instead of a scarf to avoid flattening my new growth, and I will apply less grease on the ends.

I usually use a brown/black gel called Softee Protein Styling Gel to smooth down my edges, but I found another version called Softee's _Super_ Protein Styling Gel   It was only a dollar so I bought it and I actually like it more than my previous Softee gel!  It's a clear blue instead of black and gets my edges LAID but not hard at all!  Great weekend buys!


----------



## spellinto

I am almost out of my HE HH conditioner so tomorrow I will head to the Dollar Store and pick up a cheap bottle of VO5 Moisture Milks.  This is such a throwback that I can't remember whether or not my hair likes it, but it's only a dollar so what the heck. I will need more conditioner now that I'm spending more time at the gym & I don't want to use up all of my Hair One.


----------



## fasika

I trimmed my hair yesterday, and it feels sooo smooth today. I didn't do anything at all. I just undid the breads from last night. It's amazing how much of a difference a trim can make. I need to be more consistent!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

sckri23 said:


> Hair one is good but its very drying if you don't use alot of products. I usually have to grease my scalp with vaseline (overnight) before I cleanse.



I just finished up Hair One last month and I do like it, I just need it in a larger size like liter.


----------



## Kurlee

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I just finished up Hair One last month and I do like it, I just need it in a larger size like liter.



they have them now


----------



## Britt

I seriously need to learn how to do more styles... I'm really feeling the braid/twist type hairstyles that have been in for a minute but I try to mimic them at home and they suck. Last night again I was trying to do the side braid where you cornrow or do a flat twist to the closest part of your face and it just didn't come out right. I want to change up my look some and explore more hairstyles instead of my usual ponytail. I've been scouring the internet for hairstyles for relaxed/texlaxed heads. Traycee fr. KISS and Ulovemegz usually have some really nice styles. I love that Traycee does a variety of things with her hair but I'm shoulder length.  In the mean time I would like some simple cutesy hair styles I can do.


----------



## Embyra

4:30pm still haven't washed my hair I'm back at work Tomorrow I'm just feeling so lazy :-/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Finally got my *** up washed my hair with a sample of miss Jessie sudsy shampoo and philosophy grace shampoo 

My hair was squeaking literally squeaking after but I'm glad all those heavy silicones and mineral oil are off my scalp and hair!!

Used up the rest of my curly q's coconut dream moisturising conditioner

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My scalp is on fire! Gonna dilute some shampoo w/ water & put it on my scalp w/ an applicator bottle when I get home.


----------



## Embyra

First wash and condition down and already my hair feels and looks 100 times better without heavy silicones/mineral oil

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Need up buy syntonics edge define but I refuse to pay £4:00 on shipping for one product what de rass!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

my hair looks horrible today, im a lot of weeks post, maybe 12? it feels ok though


----------



## JeterCrazed

They have lace wig Sunnas at the beauty supply stores. I can't .....


----------



## NJoy

Washed, conditioned, detangled and trimmed my hair.  I feel brand new.


----------



## Angelinhell

I had to use Motions foam wrap, because there was no other setting lotion in the house. Somehow, there is always a bottle of Motions and Ors replenishing packs.....anyway, I hope my hair will be ok, I coukd smell the alcohol in it


----------



## msbettyboop

Gonna blow out my hair this weekend for the first time since Feb so I can trim. I was supposed to leave it off till December but my ends are filling extra frayed and at least 1/2 inch has got to go all round. Heat doesn't work with my hair but I'm going to rollerset first so hopefully I'll use the blowdryer for only a very short time.


----------



## sckri23

Angelinhell said:


> I had to use Motions foam wrap, because there was no other setting lotion in the house. Somehow, there is always a bottle of Motions and Ors replenishing packs.....anyway, I hope my hair will be ok, I coukd smell the alcohol in it



Motions has never worked for me. I always had dry crunchy hair after I used it.


----------



## sckri23

Ugh I wanna take these braids out!!! I miss playing in my hair and separating my coils.


----------



## Evolving78

LTR works better when i don't seal with an oil.


----------



## daviine

DH:What happened to your bonnet? 

Me: I don't know. That's why I'm wearing this scarf that keeps falling off while I sleep. 

DH: Yeah I know. Last night I woke up in the middle of the night and I looked over and I didn't recognize you. 

     I start laughing.

DH: I'm serious.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Back in headbands so I'll leave my hair tf alone during the day.  I'm loving how greasing my scalp has my hair looking shiny.  And I lay my edges down w/ that curl wax at night so they looking right too.  Hair looks good.

I was going to try and go for 2wks, but I actually need a mini retouch.  There's an area on the side that I guess I didn't quite get and it's trying to cause some breakage.


----------



## alove15

Can't wait for my henna to arrive. I'm craving that henna thickness. Also found that I've gotten a better twist out now that I've added a wide tooth comb instead of finger detangling only.


----------



## itismehmmkay

One of the older black ladies here said my hair looked fixed up....she said "fresh perm, huh?"   Not really, but my edges are so laid yall.  And like I said I'm just in a headband.  Feeling good.


----------



## Kerryann

Arguing over hair is pointless especially when it's not urs


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

daviine said:


> DH:What happened to your bonnet?
> 
> Me: I don't know. That's why I'm wearing this scarf that keeps falling off while I sleep.
> 
> DH: Yeah I know. Last night I woke up in the middle of the night and I looked over and I didn't recognize you.
> 
> I start laughing.
> 
> DH: I'm serious.



LMBOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Lissa0821

My co-worker has a fresh relaxer touch up, I keep staring at her hair.  It is a beautiful salt and pepper color and really thick.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I need to find my ear protectors, sitting under this dryer my one right ear can't take the heat.


----------



## Charla

I love Sara Sidner's hair!!  She's a correspondent for CNN. her hair is also thick and healthy looking. I'm on my mobile so i can't tell if the images are posting, so Here's a link to more images.  http://www.google.com/search?q=sara...bGIeB0QGU-4CYAQ&ved=0CDkQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=600





http://zennie62blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/sara-ring-300x225.jpg


----------



## Evolving78

itismehmmkay said:


> Back in headbands so I'll leave my hair tf alone during the day.  I'm loving how greasing my scalp has my hair looking shiny.  And I lay my edges down w/ that curl wax at night so they looking right too.  Hair looks good.
> 
> I was going to try and go for 2wks, but I actually need a mini retouch.  There's an area on the side that I guess I didn't quite get and it's trying to cause some breakage.



you got me wanting to relax!  i am trying my best to wait until Christmas.  i think i might just break down.  i may start the New Year off with stretching anyway, since i still need to figure out a protective style when this baby comes.  i told ya'll i don't want to look a hot mess in the hospital!


----------



## itismehmmkay

shortdub78 said:


> you got me wanting to relax!  i am trying my best to wait until Christmas.  i think i might just break down.  i may start the New Year off with stretching anyway, since i still need to figure out a protective style when this baby comes.  i told ya'll i don't want to look a hot mess in the hospital!



Girl, I cannot play w/ retouches anymore.  I can't stretch.  I think it's moreso b/c my hair is short and I wear it down/out and u know mess with it.  Maybe when my hair is longer, I'll think about it, but as soon as I feel something I just go ahead and put some chemicals on it lol.  And it's probably more frequent than LHCF would bless, but it's helps me grow this cut(s) out alot.  Plus, I use an applicator tube and I dilute it down w/ olive oil (mostly so the relaxer will have a consistency that pours in the tube), so I don't see any effects of overprocessing.


And yes, I hope for my next pregnancy I can wear a ponytail cause that 3mth old full sew-in I had was not it 

Do you bun?


----------



## rririla

To pibbs or Not to pibbs....that is the question! Might have to bite the bullet, tired of using a butter knife to adjust the temp on my Golden Hot  bonnet dryer!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Quick question for those that use Affirm where are you buying it if you self relax? I just can't bear to use ORS again and feel I need to use something a bit better. I want my hair to actually be relaxed. TIA


----------



## IMFOCSD

Sigh...I am really having a like dislike relationship with my hair right ow and dislike is winning 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Angelinhell

GoddessMaker said:


> Quick question for those that use Affirm where are you buying it if you self relax? I just can't bear to use ORS again and feel I need to use something a bit better. I want my hair to actually be relaxed. TIA



GoddessMaker
Irbysbeautysupply.com is having a closeout sale on the old formula relaxer, neutralizing shampoo and scalp base. Hopefully there is some left for you after me posting this and the public seeing it lol.

Beautyofnewyork.com, ensleybeautysupply.com, and ebay(they have good deals on the whole system).


----------



## Satchmo

You know what? I think mn works. I used it in July/August and had really good growth. Stopped after my September touch up and only had 0.3 inches by 4 weeks post. Started again and at 9 weeks post I have an inch. I actually measured meticulously during this period. Guess who my new best friend is?


----------



## Evolving78

itismehmmkay said:


> Girl, I cannot play w/ retouches anymore.  I can't stretch.  I think it's moreso b/c my hair is short and I wear it down/out and u know mess with it.  Maybe when my hair is longer, I'll think about it, but as soon as I feel something I just go ahead and put some chemicals on it lol.  And it's probably more frequent than LHCF would bless, but it's helps me grow this cut(s) out alot.  Plus, I use an applicator tube and I dilute it down w/ olive oil (mostly so the relaxer will have a consistency that pours in the tube), so
> I don't see any effects of overprocessing.
> 
> 
> And yes, I hope for my next pregnancy I can wear a ponytail cause that 3mth old full sew-in I had was not it
> 
> Do you bun?



itismehmmkay

yes i bun daily.  it doesn't look anything special  i just twist my hair and use my spin pin.  i do get jazzy with hair candy though.  it's in a bun right now.  i am having a scheduled c-section. i thought about just bunning it while i'm in the hospital, but i like to wash my hair twice a week.  i just don't see me getting in and out of the shower to wash and dc my hair, trying to recover from surgery and take care of a new baby.  that dc'ing on dry hair was not the business for me.  i thought about crotchet braids, but i don't want a weave look.  i just want my hair braided.


----------



## itismehmmkay

shortdub78 said:


> itismehmmkay
> 
> yes i bun daily.  it doesn't look anything special  i just twist my hair and use my spin pin.  i do get jazzy with hair candy though.  it's in a bun right now.  i am having a scheduled c-section. i thought about just bunning it while i'm in the hospital, but i like to wash my hair twice a week.  i just don't see me getting in and out of the shower to wash and dc my hair, trying to recover from surgery and take care of a new baby.  that dc'ing on dry hair was not the business for me.  i thought about crotchet braids, but i don't want a weave look.  i just want my hair braided.



Yea I can totally see not wanting a weave look.  I just recently went to less frequent washing.  I'm thinking that by the time I have hair long enough for just a simple bun or a french braid, I'll probably definitely be a less frequent one.  And just grease my scalp or whatever nightly...refresh bun, braid, and edges.  Damn, I'd love that and can't wait. 

And you talking about your own hair braided?  That would be cute.  Some braids and twists to your own hair and then just bun it during that recovery period.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

So glad I added mixing honey and oils back into my DCner...


----------



## BostonMaria

Got my hair done yesterday (avatar pic) and my hairdresser said mg hair is very healthy. I allowed her to cut about an inch and a half because I felt like my ends really needed it. I was scared because I have been neglecting my hair this year and I thought I had more damage. 

My hair got that swang today. DH won't stop touching it and complimenting me. I probably won't see her again till march or April.

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

It's so pretty BostonMaria! I was admiring it earlier!


----------



## Kindheart

BostonMaria said:
			
		

> Got my hair done yesterday (avatar pic) and my hairdresser said mg hair is very healthy. I allowed her to cut about an inch and a half because I felt like my ends really needed it. I was scared because I have been neglecting my hair this year and I thought I had more damage.
> 
> My hair got that swang today. DH won't stop touching it and complimenting me. I probably won't see her again till march or April.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


you go girl!
Love your album ,
The whole family have gorgeous hair !


----------



## NJoy

BostonMaria Beautiful!!!


----------



## itismehmmkay

Just put a ruler to my head.  So...my nape just needs 9 inches or so to be APL.  If I got an inch a month, I'd be about that by my 10-yr anniversary here.  I'm seriously thinking about shooting for at least APL next year.  Oh...my nape is basically almost shaved down.  I'm in the MR challenge, doing vitamins, and doing a castor oil and sulfur 8 mix.  I really wish I could do the MN, but it interferes with my regular retouches and I'd sure hate to have a shedding setback like some.


----------



## Aireen

I have so many new products that I am no longer eager to try; Organix Repairing Awapuhi Ginger Conditoner stole my heart, my new boo.  The Macadamia Oil version really surprised me too, that's my side piece.  I feel like going to my 24hr SDM and buying up both, I fell in love HARD.  I know I've talked about this before but I can't get enough of both of them, I only wish they sold big bottles of the stuff. I honestly can't wait to wash my hair just to use these 2 products, I think this will keep my PJ habits at bay for good - never thought I'd ever say that.


----------



## HauteHippie

I love my hair.

I got bored and dyed it. It fell out. It is growing back.

My roommate claims she's never seen hair 'like that" before. At least 4 times a week. She's lived here for months. I guess she's never looked in the mirror.

This is what happens when the exceptional negro from a small family meets another black woman.


----------



## leiah

Trying bantu knots... I don't know if i'll be able to sleep like this


----------



## APrayer4Hair

My mom just returned from a trip to Italy with some authentic olive oil  I will be "nippin" into that for my hair


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Is it possible to outgrow a LocSoc???  Couple more inches of hair, and I'm gonna have to figure something out...


----------



## WantNatural

6 inches to WL. I've grown and retained .75 in so far this month. I have to remember what's possible when I really take care of my hair and most importantly my health. Just need to stay focused and consistent and not get bored.


----------



## Kindheart

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> My mom just returned from a trip to Italy with some authentic olive oil  I will be "nippin" into that for my hair



Noooo what i waste ,i have 2 bottles of italian EVOO (50$) and it's sooo delicious in salads,veggies,fresh bread i love Evoo..


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Looks like the ACV worked.  Irritation and flakes are gone except in my problem spot but its vastly decreased there, my hair is the softest and smoothest it's been in a while, shine and bounce seem to be back and my scalp feels a lot cleaner than it did on my last wash day.  I will do another ACV rinse on my next wash day and see what that does but I'm happy for now.


----------



## Philippians413

I had a momentary lapse of judgement when I decided to co-wash this morning. It was way too cold for that.

OT: Someone brought their baby to school today. We're in the library, people are studying, your baby is crying, you need to leave.


----------



## Ogoma

I started one large cornrow around the perimeter of my hair, but got stuck three-quarters of the way through. I couldn't figure out how to braid forward. I want to get that and the flat twist down. My flat twist looks insane.


----------



## Aireen

Found a better way to blowdry my hair, minimizing damage.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Thinking of using grapeseed oil for my problem areas.  Totally forgot I have a bottle of it!!


----------



## sckri23

Should I get a keratin treatment, or can I use ORS hair mayo then follow it up with cantu super shine/hot oil treatment and get the same results?


Cantu intructions: (oil added)
Apply too damp, not wet, hair. Apply a generous amount of product onto frizzy or distressed area. Wrap hair in a warm, wet towel. Leave on towel for up to 20 minutes. Comb through for even distribution. Style as usual.

I wanna know now so I can get keratin treatment kit early if I have to.

Also how long do I have to wait after a relaxer before doing this?


----------



## lamaria211

Tried Crece Pelo leave in for the first time today. I used it as a moisturizer on dry hair and loved it the smell is a lil strong but it made my hair baby soft


----------



## leiah

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Is it possible to outgrow a LocSoc???  Couple more inches of hair, and I'm gonna have to figure something out...



Yep I have the long one and my ends stick out of it.  I've been thinking of making something with satin pajama pants


----------



## nerdography

Ugh, I'm not motivated about my hair care at all. We've been  for months now.


----------



## gabulldawg

My hair is starting to get on my nerves.  Right now it's snatched up in a ratty bun. My hair was in a twist out, but it's been played out.  So today or tomorrow I need to wash my hair and style it, but I don't know what to do with it. I would really like to find a nice half wig. I think I'm ready to get back into those. I would prefer a curly one. I guess I need to start hunting.


----------



## jerseygurl

My hair is shedding and falling off, I tried a protein treatment and that didn't work. So today, I trimmed/cut about an inch to 2 inches and I think it's better now. Before I couldn't detangle without breakage and now no tangles yay!!


----------



## itismehmmkay

I'm so excited about how I'm bout to up my hair game right quick!


----------



## Aireen

Got 1 one my orders from iherb.com. It took forever. =___=; 2/3 more packages to go.  

Nix08, have you ever tried the MillCreek Botanicals Deep Conditioning Biotin Gel? I kind of forgot I ordered it and I know you told me about this brand so I was wondering if it was any good.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Just finished deep conditioning and detangling. My scalp feels sooooo good. Ahhh....


----------



## sckri23

Getting tired of my hair being in braids. I washed my hair yesterday and one of the braids unraveled. I saw the severity of damage that mommy’s yanking at my ng caused. Now I really wanna take them out. But I rebraided that one and gonna continue my stretch. Im just gonna add growth oil everyday to make up for my missing strands.

ETA: I just decided to take the braids out I really want to nurse my hair back to health starting with a 3 hour dc. 1 hour moisture, 1 hour cholesterol, 1 hour leave in (weak dc).


----------



## Ogoma

The Tresemme sold in Vancouver still has the old ingredients. I am not happy. I was thinking about making it one of my staple leave-ins, but I am salty now. I don't want to have to drive to the US to get the better stuff.


----------



## Napp

everytime i do a non slick backed bun my head looks 2-3 times larger


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Napp

LOL!!! Don't worry. Mine too. That's why I have to shift my bun up higher on my head. It balances it out some how. LOL!!!


----------



## ChasingBliss

Just co washed my twists. Oiled them and put them back up. I'm still amazed at the lack of manipulation this past week. I have never done so little yet so much. Between this process,  transitioning and every thing else I do for good health,  I expect to retain more growth in a shorter time than ever before.


----------



## NJoy

Gonna cowash and tea rinse today.  Feeling a little hair lazy.  I think wearing twists does that to me.  I'll probably redo them tho.


----------



## sckri23

Its past 3 hours and I'm still on my cholesterol dc. I can't stay on time when it comes to my hair lol. I started the cholesterol around 11:30


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I need to find my Sally's 15% off coupon and go get a nice pair of trimming shears. I need to be taking 1/4" off my fine hair once per quarter as per Noni   I don't have decent trimming shears however....  

I also need a couple good seamless combs, I hate that I can't find any on the ground. That's cray :crazy:


----------



## hair4romheaven

Whole foods had a 30% off sale on all beauty products. I spent $150. :-/
I got:
4 AOWC
3 AOGPB
1 Avalon biotin conditioner
1 bottle of liquid fish oil
1 lb of lechitin
2 KCKT
1 Giovanni TTT poo
1 Jasons Dandruff poo 
1 Alafia 32oz liquid body wash

hmm was it a good haul?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

AtlantaJJ said:


> I need to find my Sally's 15% off coupon and go get a nice pair of trimming shears. I need to be taking 1/4" off my fine hair once per quarter as per Noni   I don't have decent trimming shears however....
> 
> I also need a couple good seamless combs, I hate that I can't find any on the ground. That's cray :crazy:



Them bums at Sallys had the nerve to send me a flyer/card advertising free blow dryer w/ the purchase of flat iron or curling without the 15% off that's normally on there.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Slowly realizing that waist length hair is just not enough....  

I want more. I need more.


----------



## gabulldawg

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Slowly realizing that waist length hair is just not enough....
> 
> I want more. I need more.



Do I need to  you?!?!!?  How dare you say WL isn't enough?!?!?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

gabulldawg said:


> Do I need to  you?!?!!?  How dare you say WL isn't enough?!?!?



LOLOLOO sorry. I had a moment. I'm back now.


----------



## Angelinhell

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Slowly realizing that waist length hair is just not enough....
> 
> I want more. I need more.



I often wonder if I will feel like this when I get to my goal(bsl, no I don't want too much hair lol).


----------



## Aireen

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Slowly realizing that waist length hair is just not enough....
> 
> I want more. I need more.


Girl, I agree, WL isn't enough to swing around.


----------



## misseyblue

I took my weave out today, washed and deep conditioned. I'm going to let my tresses breathe for a few weeks...


----------



## gabulldawg

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LOLOLOO sorry. I had a moment. I'm back now.



Your hair is gorgeous!! Can't wait to get like you!


----------



## Angelinhell

Relaxed with Optimum the other day. I like the relaxer so far, the only downside is, every thing else that was in the box was just pure crap. So now I have to purchase a seperate neutralizing shampoo and reconstructor to use on relaxer day.


----------



## Evolving78

i'm tired.  it's almost 1:40am i need to break out the blow dryer.  i will use the cool setting.  it's pretty much dry, but the back still feels a little damp.


----------



## Philippians413




----------



## Charlie555

I can't decide what to do with my hair. It's between wash, blow dry / flat iron (boring), flat twist out, or mini braids.


----------



## WantNatural

Philippians413 said:


>



OH MY...there are no words...


----------



## NJoy

I keep saying I'm going to put my hair away but, these twists are too friggin convenient and cute.


----------



## WantNatural

Ok, no more shampoo. My hair just doesn't like it.  I've used bentonite clay mixed w/oils and AVJ the last two weeks with awesome results.  Will make that a staple every week, or whenever my scalp needs to be cleansed.


----------



## Aireen

I wanted to pamper my hair today but I'm sick. It's a good thing I did the ACV/coconut oil scalp treatment, my scalp doesn't smell bad and it's not itchy. Also my hair feels really soft thanks to my Organix Awapuhi Ginger Conditioner.


----------



## Americka

Brewed a batch of coffee for a rinse. I have to remember to do this weekly.


----------



## rririla

So freakin happy I finally found a store in NY that sells pure Indigo....let the fun begin!!!!!!!


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Who in the hell-o do Aubrey think he/she is making conditioners this dang good and not offering ya girl a liter or gallon or something!!!

*smacks teeth and rolls eyes*


----------



## Nix08

Aireen said:


> Got 1 one my orders from iherb.com. It took forever. =___=; 2/3 more packages to go.
> 
> @Nix08, have you ever tried the MillCreek Botanicals Deep Conditioning Biotin Gel? I kind of forgot I ordered it and I know you told me about this brand so I was wondering if it was any good.


Aireen sorry, I've been awol for a few days..I have not seen that one did you try it though?


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Can't sleep...decided to do an overnight dry DC with AHSR....

Oh and have a glass of merlot


----------



## Aireen

Nix08 said:


> @Aireen sorry, I've been awol for a few days..I have not seen that one did you try it though?


Nope, not yet. I plan to use it when I get my hair relaxed, I thought you tried it before though. Nix08, I'll tell you if I like it when I use it, I guess.


----------



## venusfly

I know my hair will only absorb so much product and the rest is just wasted. So I'm trying to be less heavy handed with conditioners, oils and products in general. I bought some small stainless steel mixing bowls and measuring  spoons to train myself to use less conditioner and oils when I mix my pre-poo's and deep conditioning conditioner/oil mixes. I tried this today and I did not waste as much product.


----------



## ms.tatiana

So pissed right now, was combing out my dandruff and parted my hair and now there is a bald spot there. I am so angry right now.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Feeling slightly defeated. I experienced so much breakage I had to cut close to an inch off. I know it may not seem like a lot but I just hit APL. Now I have to wait a couple more months to regain it back. I know healthy hair is what's key here. Can't wait until I can get past APL and feel like I am making progress.


----------



## Americka

Did an overnight DC. Washing it out in a minute.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I'm seeing a lot of breakage in the top of my head. Time to reevaluate my regimen. Or just throw it in some braids...


----------



## Atdow71

I'm going to apply henna to my hair for the first time.  I mixed it yesterday and will be applying it this evening.  Hope it works out well.


----------



## lamaria211

ms.tatiana said:


> So pissed right now, was combing out my dandruff and parted my hair and now there is a bald spot there. I am so angry right now.



Do you no what caused it? Sorry btw


----------



## naturalagain2

So excited for BF it's ridiculous!


----------



## Meritamen

I want to relax, dye and cut my hair. I'm seriouslly bored with it, probably a bit frustrated too, and need a change. *sigh* Time to get a few wigs until this urge passes.


----------



## NJoy

I'd really like to cowash today but, that will mean retwisting my hair.  I can't roll with fuzzy twists.  I just redid them Saturday and they still look great so, I'll wait until tomorrow.

I think I'm going to have to get my halfwig game on.  That way I can cowash and hide my fuzzy twists, if I'd like.  Yep.  That's what I'll do.


----------



## lamaria211

I saw my mommy for the first time in 2+ years and all she could say was how pretty and thick my hair is she made me very happy I thank you ladies


----------



## Dee_33

AOWC did not work well for my hair.  Heading to Ulta today for a wash/dc and flatiron...praying they do a good job.  I think I'm gonna be a natural who rocks straight styles.


----------



## QueenAmaka

I had the best hairgasm ever on Saturday 

I normally use my AOHSR on dry hair cuz I don't like the jumping in and out of the shower thing.  Sooo Saturday I decided to just wash with my usual Olive Oil Aloe Shampoo. I then put the AOHSR on wet hair and left it on for about 10 minutes while I finished my shower. I immediately could tell a difference in my 22 week post hair. Now 2 days later my hair is still sooo soft. I think I may go back to conditioning in the shower right after my shampoo


----------



## Lissa0821

I used my sprush to apply deep conditioner to dry hair and sat with the heating cap for 20 minutes.  I definitely saw a difference in the amount of shedding using the relaxer method with my deep conditioner.


----------



## ms.tatiana

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Do you no what caused it? Sorry btw



No but I always comb my dandruff out and my scalp is always flaky and when the flakes were combed out the hair was messing


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I keep seeing everyone around me with long gorgeous hair and I get so frustrated. Like I bc'd almost 2 years ago and I'm just at SL? That's poppycock, but still trying to figure out my issue. Starting to feel like I'm not sposed to have long hair, but I know that's BS and something I'm doing is hindering my progress. Just trying to identify it. Just hella frustrating when everywhere I turn I see luxurious locks.


----------



## sckri23

ms.tatiana said:


> No but I always comb my dandruff out and my scalp is always flaky and when the flakes were combed out the hair was messing



Do you oil your scalp or use anti dandruff shampoo?


----------



## Incognitus

tapioca_pudding said:


> I keep seeing everyone around me with long gorgeous hair and I get so frustrated. Like I bc'd almost 2 years ago and I'm just at SL? That's poppycock, but still trying to figure out my issue. Starting to feel like I'm not sposed to have long hair, but I know that's BS and something I'm doing is hindering my progress. Just trying to identify it. Just hella frustrating when everywhere I turn I see luxurious locks.



tapioca_pudding
THIS is me lately. It's like I've been at the same length for the past year. Something is wrong because I have a few patches of hair that are long (a lil past BSL) and the rest are APL or a little past APL with thinned ends. I can only presume that I'm not taking enough care of my ends. Girl, I know...sometimes it's just so frustrating. I wish I didn't have to do so much work to maintain my hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Went to brush my teeth after lunch at work & while looking in the bathroom mirror I see 2 of my front braids sticking out the front of my half wig. LOL!!!!!!! #StupidHalfWigs


----------



## sckri23

I had to relearn how to deal with my ng today. Getting back in the rhythm of stretching is harder than its looks. Never doing braids again, its like I don't know my hair anymore.


----------



## ms.tatiana

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Do you oil your scalp or use anti dandruff shampoo?



I don't oil my scalp with the shampoo but I do wash it with the dandruff shampoo


----------



## youwillrise

im 29 today....and i feel kind of meh about it.  i usually dont feel any different on my birthday, but today...waaaaaaaah! 

((sigh))  

in HAIR news, ive been taking these hairfinity vitamins for just a little short of a week.  i did miss one day, but ((shrugs)).  i should have measured my hair before i started, but i only just measured yesterday...and only measured one section, which read at almost 9 inches.  we'll see if i have mega super results like some people ive seen.  my issue w/ growth aides (topical & internal) is that i get impatient and then i get lazy.  have to be consistent.  i intend on being consistent this time to see if i get results.  it would help if i knew my regular growth rate so i can compare, but i dont. i bought a 2 month supply...if after the 2 months are over i see a significant amount of growth, i will surely purchase them again...if not, i wont.


----------



## halee_J

Happy birthday youwillrise


----------



## halee_J

I can tell she has some nice hair, it would have been SWAGNIN' when she took those rollers down. I miss rollersets.


----------



## NJoy

youwillrise said:


> im 29 today....and i feel kind of meh about it. i usually dont feel any different on my birthday, but today...waaaaaaaah!
> 
> ((sigh))
> 
> in HAIR news, ive been taking these hairfinity vitamins for just a little short of a week. i did miss one day, but ((shrugs)). i should have measured my hair before i started, but i only just measured yesterday...and only measured one section, which read at almost 9 inches. we'll see if i have mega super results like some people ive seen. my issue w/ growth aides (topical & internal) is that i get impatient and then i get lazy. have to be consistent. i intend on being consistent this time to see if i get results. it would help if i knew my regular growth rate so i can compare, but i dont. i bought a 2 month supply...if after the 2 months are over i see a significant amount of growth, i will surely purchase them again...if not, i wont.


 
dance7: Happy Birthday youwillrise


----------



## rririla

Sitting here with a head full of henna.....(then going to indigo)knowing I won't be going to bed til after 12am and have to be up at 4 30 am....but I was so thirsty to use this Indigo I ain't even mad....the things we do for our hair


----------



## Americka

I spritzed my hair w/ Aphogee ProVitamin last night and it was so soft this morning. I spritzed again. I think this will become a staple.


----------



## gabulldawg

I have decided that I think I need to add a protein DC to my regimen and apply it twice a month. Last time I did my twists for my twist out my hair felt mushy.  I've been doing some research on what to get. I'll probably stop by the bss today or tomorrow to grab what I need.


----------



## melissa-bee

*looks at siggy and feels unimpressed*


----------



## Dee_33

I think alternating rollersets and flat-ironed hair are gonna make this transition easier.  I'm leaving it to the pros this time, my last transition ended at 8  months due to me not knowing how to deal with 2 textures.  This time I'm heading in for a professional flatironing.


----------



## spellinto

Still prepooing from last night with castor oil and the last of this leftover Vitamin E oil blend...not sure when I'll rinse it out but I'm not in a rush.  Need to find more ways to incorporate castor oil into my regimen more frequently, I really want to reap the growth benefits.

I am trying not to focus on buying new products right now.  I will probably purchase one or two on Black Friday, but I really want to use the products that I already have first...especially since I am still tweaking my regimen, I don't want to confuse things by bringing in more hair junk.  *sigh*


----------



## ChasingBliss

I sooo miss good hair days pins. I havent been able to buy any for over a year. I dont see them anywhere anymore. Last night, I found one in a bag I havent worn for a while.... *sigh*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

There are so many dang new products for natural hair on the market, I don't feel like trying to figure out what is what.  I don't feel in the mood for the Black Friday sales at all.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

AtlantaJJ said:


> There are so many dang new products for natural hair on the market, I don't feel like trying to figure out what is what.  I don't feel in the mood for the Black Friday sales at all.



I want to be a fitness chic too.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm going to spook the crap out of my fam when I chop my hair into a bob. LOL!!!!


----------



## ChasingBliss

Twists looking a bit ragged/fuzzy today.  Thank God for my lace head band.


----------



## itismehmmkay

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm going to spook the crap out of my fam when I chop my hair into a bob. LOL!!!!



Ummmm why are you cutting your hair? pre_medicalrulz


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

itismehmmkay said:


> Ummmm why are you cutting your hair? pre_medicalrulz



itismehmmkay

Oh no not right now but in the future at HL.


----------



## alove15

Managed to either unravel or trim the knots from finger detangling only  Never again. I need tools(magic star jumbo rake, modified Denman) to get all the trapped shed hair. No longer CG other than cowashing and avoiding certain ingredients.


----------



## greenandchic

AtlantaJJ said:


> There are so many dang new products for natural hair on the market, I don't feel like trying to figure out what is what.  I don't feel in the mood for the Black Friday sales at all.



I'm not either. It seems like the longer my hair gets, the less I feel the need to try new products.  If I do, its usually a cream, butter or pomade.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I've been trying to figure out what to DC with for the last two days, I think I'm finally going to use my Vitale which seems to have help give me the perfect moisture/protein balance. I would normally only use it after relaxing since it's part of the relaxer system but I've use it a few times on a regular DC day and I think I'm trading in my Aphoghee 2 minute for the Vitale as my mild protien/moisture DC.

I also found a full jar of Vitale Life & Body so I won't be switching relaxers until I use this up, don't want to be wasteful...


----------



## itismehmmkay

DAmn, maybe I'll DC tonight  I'm so excited.  I'm thinking of not using curl wax when I Chi the flatiron.  Really that's what I want to try out.  I love how my hair looks when it's really light and feathery w/o any hair wax in it.  I'll prob still grease my scalp though.  I was watching a YT and she was basically saying that with a great DC, it's kinda like her heat protectant.  So yea...I don't have to work tomorrow.  I'll probably DC under the dryer real good, then rollerset, then Chi in the morning.  Oh and I'll probably go ahead and use some end papers for my rollerset.  Help it get smoother especially since I'm just airdrying.


----------



## halee_J

I've been giving weaves some thought last few days. I'm really getting the itch to do something to my hair...I already been snipping  best thing now is to put it away for a while. Half wigs are getting on my nerves because I just don't feel like taking that sucker off and on every night. I just do not want to see my hair at all now. At least for a few weeks....


----------



## sckri23

Last time I went to the bbs I bought a 32 oz world of curls comb out refill and a 15 oz lotta body refill to filled my bottles with. This time im buying a one if those natural products for my cousins hair which ever one is cheaper. 

Im gonna do a full wash routine, braid her hair in 6 or 7 plaits, blow dry in those sections using the tension method and cold air, moisturize and seal with oil, pull it in two pig tails, twist all the bottom and snip those ends. 

I'm so tired of seeing her with a 3 ring circus of cornrows that don't look cute, make ppl think she is a boy, never gets moisturized, looks messy and gets left in for months at a time. She's is going to look nice for christmas, if I do something to her hair.


----------



## daviine

In a rush to get my daughter to school, I forgot to put a headband on. I wish DH had noticed and said something. I look like a HAM.  I feel like somewhere someone might be trying to sneak a pic of me to post on a hair board.


----------



## lamaria211

daviine said:


> In a rush to get my daughter to school, I forgot to put a headband on. I wish DH had noticed and said something. I look like a HAM.  I feel like somewhere someone might be trying to sneak a pic of me to post on a hair board.



Make sure to smile for the camera phone


----------



## Kindheart

I used my UBH satin moisturizer and i really ,really like it ,my hair is silky and hydrated .It has cones in it but the first 2 ingredients are water and almond oil .this is the second time i used it ,so far so good.

Question ,should I keep Kbb masks in the fridge?(a whole shelf is already taken by Av and MHC lmao


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm confused by certain cones. I don't use them now but from what I'm reading my fine natural hair could benefit from them if I managed them correctly. I have been avoiding them like the plague. :sractchch


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm going to find some cute hair accessories to purchase during black Friday instead of a bunch of hair products.  I need a couple of cute hats for the winter.


----------



## gabulldawg

Do y'all think it would be ok to do a protein DC today if I used some of that leave in keratin stuff last  week? I don't think it was enough protein.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

^^^I would if I felt like my hair needed it and of course follow up with a moisture DCner.


----------



## spellinto

Anyone know if Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment counts as a light protein? It has hydrolized silk in it....

I really want to try something new on Black Friday, something different from my ORS Replenishing Conditioner


----------



## rririla

Am I late? Sunday I rode past Karen's Body Beautiful in bk to get some deep conditioner and the store was closed?...did she shut down the actual store and just doing the online thing now?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

spellinto said:


> Anyone know if Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment counts as a light protein? It has hydrolized silk in it....
> 
> I really want to try something new on Black Friday, something different from my ORS Replenishing Conditioner



spellinto

Ohhh shooot! That's why my hair was hard using that mess! LOL!


----------



## daviine

I hate watching YT videos in front of DH. He keeps coming in here sitting down saying he's watching and learning about hair but I know he's just gonna make jokes when I least expect it.


----------



## Embyra

Syntonics edge define is my boo!

 it slicks my hair back so good then once I take down my hair in the evening it's super soft and moisturised 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

I'm also loving the syntonics coconut Shea

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bosswitch

Must DC hair ASAP

I need a new flat iron and some more MT. Maybe a natural moisturizing DC 

I'm almost at BSL. I think if I get a proper blowdry and flatiron, my real length will be BSL. #teamWL2013


----------



## bosswitch

I think the MSM is loosening my hair texture also...my NG has a 3c wave to instead of the 4a craziness. I'm going to continue stretching and see what happens.


----------



## sillygirl82

I sometimes feel like I have the driest hair in existence.


----------



## Nix08

The LOC method made my hair feel dry BUT..the LOCO (liquid-oil-conditioner-oil) method is great!


----------



## daviine

Nix08 said:
			
		

> The LOC method made my hair feel dry BUT..the LOCO (liquid-oil-conditioner-oil) method is great!


Nix08
Sounds interesting...... Which conditioner are you using? Is it just a light coating?


----------



## Nix08

daviine I use beauty without cruelty  leave-in conditioner and gleau oil. Both are very light. I don't like to feel product on my hair...


----------



## Angelicus

I have so much new growth and it's talking forever to section my hair before roller setting. I have made over 8 attempts in 3 weeks to straighten this mess... Too lazy to section the hair and I always give up after applying a leave-in conditioner. 

I hope I can handle this on tomorrow morning. I need:

A deep conditioning
Roller set
Flat iron new growth

Sent from my LHCF App.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Angelicus said:


> I have so much new growth and it's talking forever to section my hair before roller setting. I have made over 8 attempts in 3 weeks to straighten this mess... Too lazy to section the hair and I always give up after applying a leave-in conditioner.
> 
> I hope I can handle this on tomorrow morning. I need:
> 
> A deep conditioning
> Roller set
> Flat iron new growth
> 
> Sent from my LHCF App.



Did u ever try air drying 75% then rollersetting? I normally spray each section with water and wet the roller before rolling. For some reason it makes roller setting so much easier for me especially when there is lots of NG. Sectioning damp to dry hair is easier for me for some reason.


----------



## Angelicus

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Did u ever try air drying 75% then rollersetting? I normally spray each section with water and wet the roller before rolling. For some reason it makes roller setting so much easier for me especially when there is lots of NG. Sectioning damp to dry hair is easier for me for some reason.



Thank you! That method doesn't work for me unfortunately. I don't get the movie star look doing it. I just haven't had the energy to do it :-(  car accident, moving, getting stuff stolen from the old apartment... Hence the wig in my siggy.

Sent from my LHCF App.


----------



## Nix08

Think I'm going to wear my hair out more....my ultimate goals are a good 1 or 2 years away....tomorrow isn't promised.


----------



## Embyra

I broke out into a mild sweat this morning trying to get my hair into a high bun Jeeze

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fine 4s

Still struggling with rotating my buns ...teehee.
I usually make it low but today I guess I have to raise it a bit ugh!


----------



## SelahOco

Fine 4s said:
			
		

> Still struggling with rotating my buns ...teehee.
> I usually make it low but today I guess I have to raise it a bit ugh!



Fine 4s. I wonder if that's why I'm getting breakage in the back.  How often do you rotate?


----------



## Evolving78

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Did u ever try air drying 75% then rollersetting? I normally spray each section with water and wet the roller before rolling. For some reason it makes roller setting so much easier for me especially when there is lots of NG. Sectioning damp to dry hair is easier for me for some reason.



where were you when i needed to hear this?   i couldn't get through the new growth to save my life, trying to set my hair wet.

i may roller set today. i didn't feel like it at first, but everybody is trying to look cute today, and i want in on the fun!


----------



## LivingInPeace

I've taken a lover. S-curl...I love it and I don't care who knows!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Threw my hair into braids till next year...


----------



## Embyra

My miss jessie bogo goodies arrived curly pydding and stretch cream smell nice to me 

But that curly meringue  If I knew it had a " tropical " scent I wouldn't have bothered I hate those smells

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lucie

I did my rollerset in 19 minutes!!!!!


----------



## Meritamen

Yes, the kinks are back! I missed my kinky coils so much that I washed my hair again. It's much easier to comb through after that trim.


----------



## itismehmmkay

My hair is out of control greasy   Sigh.  So last time I washed it it was to just flat iron w/o curl wax, but then I didn't like how it didn't shine w/o it.  Well now...I'm in the same position where I think I put too much.  I wanna wash again.  And....I'm wondering if I may just need to chalk (sp?) it up and start drying my rollerset under the dryer.  I usually just airdry.  I'll probably need to do the dryer until some of those short pieces in the back start growing out and can truly be stretched w/ the roller.  Otherwise, the back takes long as hell to really flatiron.  Sigh...I really don't wanna do the dryer like that though.  I'll see.  I may very well just rewash in a minute.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Or...maybe I need to go back to just molding my hair down.  But it felt like the mold could've been breaking my hair cause I would use so much mousse and it was hard.  Maybe it was b/c I wasn't deep conditioning.  Idk.  


Hmmm....I'm really sitting here trying to figure which is best.  I think what it is is I go too hard w/ the flatiron...I just need to go over the curls, not go so hard tryna get it straight when it's already straight.

And then, it is in more of a style when I do the mold.


Hmm...might try the mold right now.


----------



## ChasingBliss

I've made up my mind to do a big chop in June of 2013. This will make two years of transitioning. Then  I'll start going to the natural haircare salon in Bk that dh goes to for his locs for some nice styles until I fully make up my mind about locs.


----------



## itismehmmkay

So under dryer with my DC. Will go ahead and do mold. In fact I'm getting excited thinking about it. How krunk my hair is gone lay


----------



## Fine 4s

Lucie said:


> I did my rollerset in 19 minutes!!!!!


 
Gorgeous rollerset!!!!!
I need to practice doing some on my kinks.


----------



## Fine 4s

SelahOco said:


> @Fine 4s. I wonder if that's why I'm getting breakage in the back. How often do you rotate?


 
ShelahOco,
I'm just getting back on my hair game and wash/DC every week and TRY to co-wash in between time. I style on wash days only and sport the same style for that week. So I wear my bun at least in the same position *for a week*. I even sleep with it with the scrunci on (probably not a good idea). The *most I'll go in the same position in 2 weeks*. But honestly, I don't like my buns anywhere else on my head. It's either really low or really high (that high bun is a lot of work for me to gather the hair so I don't do it rarely).

So when I KNOW I need to change the bun position, guess what I do, just do a different twist style erplexed


----------



## itismehmmkay

So I ended up rollersetting.  That DC was so creamy and buttery, I couldn't bring myself to put some hard a* mousse on it for the sake of a style.  So I rolled it, and relatively quickly...probably b/c I didn't use end wrappers.  And then laid the edges w/ some Cantu.  

It's crazy how that DC really brings out those baby hairs and just moisturizes every dang thing on your head.  I can tell my scalp is loving it too.  

So I plan to just go over the curls w/ a Chi iron.  And not so much to make it straight, but to smooth the hair...there's a difference.  I was going to hard w/ trying to straighten it.  Won't use any product and hopefully I'll be able to just fingercomb my hair back in some kind of style lol.  

Whatever the case, I'm excited about my hair health.  Even though my last 3 washes were really do to trial and error w/ styling, I'm happy that I've had 3 really good DC's in a relatively short time.  It' like my hair is caught up.

I want to get into dusting regularly.  Will probably get some scissors from Sally's today.  Want to make sure I'm cutting with the right scissors...Idk why that's such a big deal to me, but I hear it makes a difference.  Plus, I've come to realize that I just have funny hair.  It can thrive, but I can't just do any ole thing to it.  Some folks can.  

Here's to HHG


----------



## itismehmmkay

Oh and I'll probably end up under the dryer a bit only b/c it's daytime.  My routine will still be to airdry it overnight though


----------



## NJoy

Ok, I'm thinking this new V05 Silky Shea Cashmere has too much protein for me. I saw a few broken pieces in my bath and decided to do the stretch test. These hookas was poppin like strippers. Either that or it's just time for some clarifying. Either way, I did an acv rinse and put my hair on a high moisture diet and my curls are loving it. *gasp* I said curls. Yay!!


----------



## sckri23

How is that pink moisturizer? Cause I just used some at my friends house its the "hood girl staple" lol.


----------



## sckri23

Double post


----------



## melissa-bee

Embyra said:


> I broke out into a mild sweat this morning trying to get my hair into a high bun Jeeze
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I haven't read this thread for a while.

Have you posted pics of your waist length hair yet? 

Embyra


----------



## itismehmmkay

So just chi'ed hair and it's wack.  :/ I mean it's okay.  But I almost want to do the mousse thing.  At least it lays really nicely.  Maybe I'll wait until I rollerset it and see how it looks in the morning.


----------



## LaToya28

What happened to the Black Friday thread in the Vendors forum? I was looking for something else to buy...


----------



## coyacoy

LaToya28 said:


> What happened to the Black Friday thread in the Vendors forum? I was looking for something else to buy...



LaToya28...it was moved to off topic for some reason


----------



## kbnax

my hair looks a mess...but I'm too sick to fool with it right now.


----------



## Rozlewis

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kandake

How the heck did I run out of cowash conditioner.  I'm slipping.


----------



## spellinto

Did not buy a lot of hair products at all for Black Friday...only bought a sample pack of Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment and a wig cap (to wear under winter hats & head scarves)


----------



## Blairx0

Bought no products , but boughta sedu on sale


----------



## youwillrise

detangling my hair with a comb for the first time in probably 2 months?  been using my fingers

using kinky curly knot today.  

this detangling session is going extremely easy and painless.


----------



## lamaria211

I just ripped out a few strands of hair taking out a bobby pin to rough


----------



## NJoy

Random Re-enactment

Soooooooooooooooooooooo..........

I'm low manipulation, mostly wearing twists right now. I cowash a couple times a week and retwist each time. At least 1x a week, I'll DC, maybe just under a plastic cap around the house.

I washed and DC my hair today and put it in 4 Celie braids to airdry. Hubby wants to take our son to the park and wants me to come along. I reluctantly agree and mumble that my hair is still wet (but really, I'm just tired from cooking for 2 days by myself for Thanksgiving and just want to chill out at home).

HIM: You're always in your hair. No other woman in America cares that much about her hair.  (Huh???!!! Has he never heard of lhcf?)

ME: "Are you kidding me? I can show you at least 4 boards full of women that are doing the same things." 

HIM: "Nobody with a job!  ...I mean, outside of the home. 

ME: "Yes! Women WITH jobs! Women working OUTSIDE of the home. Women WITH kids. Women working FROM home. Women WITH hair!!! Either they're taking care of it themselves or sitting in somebody's shop, paying them to take care of it. Would you rather I sit in a shop for 4 hours once a week? Would that make you feel better? Then I can spend the rest of my leisure time eating bon bons with my feet up while chilling at home.

HIM: I just don't think ANYBODY does all that pre-poo, no-poo, poo-poo stuff that you do. If you're not doing it, you're researching and studying it. Or talking on the phone or skype about it. You're doing too much hair stuff.

ME: I guess you can say hair is my new hobby....OR, I can go back to my former hobby. Shopping. I'm cool with that. But I'll be buying some wigs so that I won't look busted shopping with unkempt hair. 

HIM: I thought this would get easier when you went natural.

ME: No. I said if you wanted easier, I can just shave it bald...if you prefer.

HIM: 

ME: Of course, then I'd have to up my makeup game and you'd complain about that. Have me running around looking like a dude? Would you prefer I let myself go like that? Would you rather be married to a man-looking wife?

HIM: *sigh* You don't have to come to the park if you don't want to.



I went. But I laughed inside the whole time.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I don't know if I should order from Oyin or Darcy's Botanical, I never ordered from them before and they both seem to have similar products. I'm trying to branch out from my Shea Moisture and AO staple lines.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy said:


> Ok, I'm thinking this new V05 Silky Shea Cashmere has too much protein for me. I saw a few broken pieces in my bath and decided to do the stretch test. These hookas was poppin like strippers. Either that or it's just time for some clarifying. Either way, I did an acv rinse and put my hair on a high moisture diet and my curls are loving it. *gasp* I said curls. Yay!!



I just bought some the other night when I was at the Dollar Tree. I'm hoping it's not the protein level b/c I'm a little sensitive. I'll try it one day next week during a COwash


----------



## leiah

I'm becoming a baby shampoo product junkie  bought 3 that I don't like when i've been meaning to try the shea moisture stuff all this time

My oldest son needs something tear free and very clarifying for his locs
And my youngest barely has any hair on his head but i'm still fussing over it


----------



## Charlie555

I want my freaking wig!! I have been stalking this UPS tracking number waiting for my lace wig to arrive like a junkie!  Per the tracking number my package is sitting in Louisville Kentucky.  I see it's raining there today (yes I googled the weather) but DARN it I betta see a new scan tomorrow!  I was really hoping to have my unit in hand by Monday....erplexed


----------



## Philippians413

That little girl on the front of African Pride Dream Kids Relaxer box is not relaxed. She and her sister both have beautiful heads of long natural curls.


----------



## Sharpened

I have come to the conclusion that in order to stay motivated to grow my hair long, I have to keep reading on the hair boards. I know what to do, but I just get lazy despite the fact that I do not do much to my hair. Sad... really, really sad…


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Philippians413 said:


> That little girl on the front of African Pride Dream Kids Relaxer box is not relaxed. She and her sister both have beautiful heads of long natural curls.



LOL! That's sooooo messed up! I should write a letter. LOL!


----------



## Embyra

Nearly 2 weeks since last wash that curly q's coconut conditioner I used as a leave in worked quite well 

Going to detangle Tomorrow evening 

day off on Monday may try the miss jessie stuff I bought

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Bought some rosewater and glycerin from Vitacost.com. Hopefully it works!


----------



## NJoy

Ms. Tiki said:


> I just bought some the other night when I was at the Dollar Tree. I'm hoping it's not the protein level b/c I'm a little sensitive. I'll try it one day next week during a COwash


 
Ms. Tiki

Let me know how it goes. I may give it another try.  I bought 6 of 'em.  Got a feeling I should've just stuck with Tea Therapy.  Ah well


----------



## Damaged but not out

Going to play with my eco styler gel.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy said:


> @Ms. Tiki
> 
> Let me know how it goes. I may give it another try.  I bought 6 of 'em.  Got a feeling I should've just stuck with Tea Therapy.  Ah well



NJoy I will! 6? Oh my! LOL


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Tired of going into the HL & Classic length challenges & never seeing any updates.


----------



## phyl73

NJoy said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm thinking this new V05 Silky Shea Cashmere has too much protein for me. I saw a few broken pieces in my bath and decided to do the stretch test. These hookas was poppin like strippers. Either that or it's just time for some clarifying. Either way, I did an acv rinse and put my hair on a high moisture diet and my curls are loving it. *gasp* I said curls. Yay!!



Lol! That's too funny!


----------



## NJoy

Ms. Tiki said:


> @NJoy I will! 6? Oh my! LOL


 
Girl, don't judge me.  I bought 20 bottles altogether.  I'm lucky I only grabbed 6 of that kind.


----------



## fasika

It's been 5 days since I washed my hair and I'm thrilled . I'm really trying to break my habit of washing my hair multiple times a week . I've done that for over a decade, and I think it contributes to my hair woes (dryness, dullness and breakage). I'm trying to bring it to once a week only. 
I'm hoping I can last until Monday for a full week!


----------



## hair4romheaven

need to find a CHEAP natural conditioner for co-washing ;-)


----------



## Miss Kane

I don't know why my ends always feel so dry. No matter how much I moisturize and seal...


----------



## Philippians413

Waiting for my BF purchases is so hard!


----------



## DaiseeDay

So I used baking soda mixed with conditioner on my hair tonight and OMG! Why is my hair so soft and awesome feeling?? Super easy to detangle! 

I did this because I used a product with petrolatum in it and felt I needed to clarify, I've never done this before and I was afraid it would actually dry my hair out - pshh it did the opposite!


----------



## DaiseeDay

hair4romheaven said:
			
		

> need to find a CHEAP natural conditioner for co-washing ;-)



hair4romheaven Natural as in botanical ingredients, or just no silicone?


----------



## hair4romheaven

DaiseeDay said:


> hair4romheaven Natural as in botanical ingredients, or just no silicone?



DaiseeDay botanical. I can possibly try no cones too.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

After this stretch, there will be no more stretches. 16 weeks max - 12 weeks minimum.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

NJoy said:


> Girl, don't judge me.  I bought 20 bottles altogether.  I'm lucky I only grabbed 6 of that kind.



Oh my! You've been busy!


----------



## JFemme

Thinking on taking the plunge, trying a few Anita Grant hair goodies...


----------



## Americka

I think my metal barrettes were causing breakage and thinning, so I threw all of them away. I bought some Goody ouch less flex barrettes w/ no metal at Walgreens and signed up to purchase more thru Amazon's subscription service.


----------



## Embyra

My hair is so damn thick that doing high buns is never easy ! 
I can never get it tight enough so the front isn't all high so I have to use a bunch of pins to keep it down and then cover the pins with my bun meh 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma

[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=132381" said:
			
		

> [/URL];17338895]need to find a CHEAP natural conditioner for co-washing ;-)



@hair4romheaven
Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle or Nourish Spa. I personally  the former.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I got my BKT done a week ago and could have washed it out 4 days ago but have chosen not to yet.  Its just sooo soft. I need a shampoo and condish thats BKT friendlyerplexed. Off to search...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Need to find a new relaxer that actually straightens my hair. I don't want to do a no lye as my hair is fine but Im not happy with this tex lax mess called hair. I want to relax again on Jan 1 so I have 5 weeks to find something. I was looking at Mizani BB but the reviews say it does what I don't want. My scalp is sensitive even with heavy basing so I may have to do a no lye relaxer to get it where I want it.

My hair is so prima donna. I give it what I feel it needs and she repays me by being a ham and thinning around the edges. Hopefully after the 1st of the year I can get it on the road to APL and be done. Long hair isn't for me anymore.


----------



## truequeen06

Love my hair, but as it has gotten longer and I've taken more care of my hair, I've had more clogged drains than I care to admit.

I just pulled out a few of the nastiest hair clogs ever.  I mean, I could have made a full wig with all this hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Embyra said:


> My hair is so damn thick that doing high buns is never easy !
> I can never get it tight enough so the front isn't all high so I have to use a bunch of pins to keep it down and then cover the pins with my bun meh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Mine is like that when I'm stretching. So I do a 2 in 1 bun & it works. You should try it.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Ogoma said:


> @hair4romheaven
> Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle or Nourish Spa. I personally  the former.



@ogama I tried both last year and my hair was so dry & my scalp said chick don't u ever do that again! Lol
Thank you for the suggestion. Any more ideas for a cheap natural co wash?


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm SO excited about moving into my new place!!!:reddancer:

It's so bad until i've imagined what hair products i'm going to stock up on 

I want a sink cabinet filled with:

CJ Deep Fix
CJ Smoothing Lotion
Oyin Honey Hemp
Oyin Hair Dew
DevaCurl One Condition
Devacurl Heaven In Hair
Tresemme Naturals Conditioner
Garnier Fructis Pure Clean gel
EcoStyler Gel


Just a lot of stuff


----------



## Dee_33

GoddessMaker said:


> Need to find a new relaxer that actually straightens my hair. I don't want to do a no lye as my hair is fine but Im not happy with this tex lax mess called hair. I want to relax again on Jan 1 so I have 5 weeks to find something. I was looking at Mizani BB but the reviews say it does what I don't want. My scalp is sensitive even with heavy basing so I may have to do a no lye relaxer to get it where I want it.
> 
> My hair is so prima donna. I give it what I feel it needs and she repays me by being a ham and thinning around the edges. Hopefully after the 1st of the year I can get it on the road to APL and be done. Long hair isn't for me anymore.



GoddessMaker, when I was relaxing I used Revlon Realist from Sally's, it's a lye relaxer and I used the Regular formula...straight hair with no burning or breakage.  I'm transitioning now cause I love the thickness of my natural hair, but if I ever go back to relaxing I'll use Revlon again.  HTH


----------



## Lissa0821

I have been applying a grapeseed and sunflower seed oil to my hair the night before I wash it.  I have been applying my deep conditioner mixed with honey to my dry hair with heat as a prepoo.  It has caused a major turn around in my hair, my shedding has been reduced and my new growth is so soft all week. This reduces my wash day routine and I don't have to jump in and out of the shower.


----------



## Dee_33

Still loving my hair a week later, that settles it...going to the salon 1x a month for a professional flat ironing.  I think as long as I keep my DCing up then my hair can handle it.  I'm determined to transition to natural this time.  Rollersets and flatironing will be my go to styles.


----------



## Napp

CaliiSwagg tell me what you come up with. did you look into the aftercare products of the keratin treatment you used?


----------



## hannan

I really thought I had reached terminal length for about a year prior to giving myself a good trim in the summer (i.e. hacking @ those see thru ends. I wadn't fooling anyone ). I lightly straightened this weekend and my hair's grown past the length pre-trim. Only thing I've been doing differently is keeping my freaking hands out of my hair throughout the week, partially because I ain't got time for alllladat . Hopefully, I'll be at my final goal length in around a year, isA.


----------



## youwillrise

is my hair donnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne yet?   can i stop twisting nowwww????/


----------



## NJoy

My curly fro is growing.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Napp said:


> @CaliiSwagg tell me what you come up with. did you look into the aftercare products of the keratin treatment you used?


 
@Napp

My stylist used the Marcia Teixeira BKT on me and didn't really give me much info about aftercare. She just said the longer I keep it in before washing, the better. However, I went online and found their shampoo, condish, and also a deep condish which I plan to get when I get paid this weekend. (condish and poo are $20 eacherplexed)

Until then I will be using the Organix BKT shampoo and condish in the mean time. I googled and looked at the ingredients and I found no sulphates or sodium in either, so hopefully it'll be fine. And I also went on their website FAQ section and it stated that it is ok to use on hair that has had a prior keratin treatment.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I didn't wash this mess this weekend. I may do it next weekend. That'll be 2 weeks since my last wash. It's good enough for me.


----------



## Embyra

After complaining how thick my hair is and that I always need clips to pin it down when I try and do a high pony 

I saw a woman with no edges and she used boot polish to fill them in ....

Ill I continue with using clips lool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop

My As I Am Coconut Cleansing Conditioner arrived yesterday and all I can think about right now is trying it over the weekend. What has LHCF done to me?


----------



## Miss AJ

Embyra said:
			
		

> After complaining how thick my hair is and that I always need clips to pin it down when I try and do a high pony
> 
> I saw a woman with no edges and she used boot polish to fill them in ....
> 
> Ill I continue with using clips lool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



LMFAO!!!!!!!!! I'm sorry, boot polish though???? U better count ur blessings after that sight lol!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I dusted my own ends Saturday night. OMG, its so nice! My ends are great now, and I didn't have to worry about someone taking off too much.  I'll be doing this every 3 - 4 months now, because I have fine hair, this will help me with retention in the long run.


----------



## Embyra

Miss AJ said:
			
		

> LMFAO!!!!!!!!! I'm sorry, boot polish though???? U better count ur blessings after that sight lol!!!



Exactly!!  I was like yeah things could be worse lol

I'm telling you it was boot polish i could smell it!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay

Ended up doing a mod set instead of wet rollersetting it.  So damn easy too.  I airdried it overnight and curled this morning.  Not the best it could be; would probably do better if it dried under the dryer, but it'll work.  It lays down nicely and I attribute that to the mold.  So that'll be my thing for a minute...deep condition...mold set...airdry.  Oh and I just curled w/ a ceramic curling iron.  The Chi is great, but it takes so long.  I did just it for the back of my hair though.  This is something I can maintain regularly no problem...weekly or even more often if needed.


----------



## sckri23

Washed today. I finally got over my laziness.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Just ordered some nice beaded earrings from Sarenzo Beads, 50% off $50.00 cyber Monday!


----------



## kandake

I'm a slow grower.  I'm almost two years natural and I'm not APL yet.  I have at least 4 inches to go. I probably won't even make it to APL by my three year mark.  That's factoring in the slow growth and trims.  This is some bull...


----------



## fasika

I prepooed last week and this week (I almost never prepoo), and both times my hair felt sooo moisturized even after shampooing and before conditioning. 

I think I'm a believer now. I usually only DC post-shampoo, but I have found that so inconvenient that I had slacked off. I think I'll now pre-poo regularly.


----------



## Miss AJ

Having straight hair is weird. It just falls so gracefully when I let my bun down. The fro just KEEPS the bun shape and sticks out lol! I didnt have a wrestling match with it this morning either.


----------



## Embyra

What conditioner shall I use tonight don't know why I left it so late whatever ....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Now that I'm exercising 3 to 4 times a week, I'm not sure when I will get my relaxer anymore.


----------



## melissa-bee

A coconut milk is something messy but magical.


----------



## itismehmmkay

So I don't like my hair that much.  Think I'll have to go ahead and use more curl wax.  I guess there's just that fine line of too greasy that I'll have to watch.


----------



## SimJam

I really DONT need to buy any hair products for the next 12 - 18 months


----------



## Lymegreen

Just bought a creta girl wig.  I think she will help me with my next stretch.  I want to go 16 weeks this time.


----------



## melissa-bee

Embyra said:


> Exactly!!  I was like yeah things could be worse lol
> 
> I'm telling you it was boot polish i could smell it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



LOL, I totally believe you. Just a few months ago I saw someone on the bus who drew in their eyebrows with a marker pen. I was looking at her like


----------



## itismehmmkay

What's really really up...is that I'll have to sit under the dryer for the mold to dry.  I'll just have to do it.  Sucks.  Then go over it with my chi and then roll my hair.  That way it'll look done.  I don't usually like how my hair looks right after flatironing.  Something about those rollers really set the curl and make it where I can style it.  

Damn...now I miss how soft my hair was after I wet set it in rollers.  I didn't use any mousse to set it.  I wonder if it's this h20 leave-in making my hair feel kinda dry.

I do hate how my edges look after the mold set.  I even did cantu on them before putting the mousse on and they looked wack.  

I think........I'm gonna wet set my hair in rollers tonight   Then I'm just going to use a good amount of curl wax and go over the hair with a curling iron in sections.  The Chi for some reason just takes so long.  And I'll just rock that.  It'll be shiny and soft.  It may be greasy for just one day, but it'll go away.  Ok.  That's the plan.  Oh and I'll just airdry the rollerset.  AND...I'm not using heat with my conditioner this time.  It's too much.  I've DC'ed several times already I'm tired.


----------



## sckri23

I just clipped off 1.5 inches of relaxed ends. I have 9 weeks of texlaxed hair and 12 weeks of ng. I didn't get all the ends but I have a twa and I think it looks kinda cute. I'm still wigging till the 19th tho.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Wooo that shampoo felt soooo good!


----------



## Embyra

Used keracare twist and define cream for my wash and go 

So far do good there is no crunch to scrunch out ill see how it holds up during the week

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

melissa-bee said:
			
		

> LOL, I totally believe you. Just a few months ago I saw someone on the bus who drew in their eyebrows with a marker pen. I was looking at her like



Lmao what is with this big eyebrow trend! I saw a woman just how you described while I was in Nandos getting my chicken on!!


Wasnt going to let that sight  ruin my dinner Lool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok I need to make a choice soon. I either will have to go back to no lye perms or find a good lye perm for my fine hair. I was researching one that was recommended and that just made my scalp hurt lol. New Years will be upon us in about 5 weeks so I need to get to getting  in that regards. I normally don't like messing with my hair during the week but I feel like pampering so I may dc for the hell of it. I want a steamer for Christmas but no boo to buy it. Sad really lol.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I'm going to take my vitamins then deep condition while I'm working out.  

Healthy body, healthy hair.


----------



## Napp

can someone please tell me why I decided to buy some Asian hair products

it seems like I had a product junkie relapse?


----------



## venusfly

Ok, so I don't know how I feel about these Hercules Sagemann combs that came in the mail today.  NOTquite what I was expecting.  I bought a hundred dollars worth of combs, pretty much one of each kind, oh and two styler of the combs (one fto keep in my handbag and one for my dresser).  Some of these combs are teeny tiny dollsized! I paid for adult combs and got some doll house combs? What in tha hayle???  erplexed


----------



## Embyra

Kinky curly leave in tried it for the first time today I'm not seeing the hype with it at all :-/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## leiah

I wonder if I will ever get my pre pregnancy texture back.  I tried a wash and go, it was more like a wash and no.


----------



## Meritamen

Finally figured out how to clean my scalp now that I have all this hair. Diluted shampoo with a few drops of tea tree oil in an applicator bottle.  I can get the shampoo right on my scalp for a good cleansing again. Thank goodness.


----------



## msbettyboop

I've had some hair loss issues over the last 18 months plus brittle nails and general lethargy although I feel fine so I just thought I'd have a doctor look at things. He ordered a full blood count and it turns out I'm anaemic. I need to go back to the hospital to see an haematologist for more comprehensive testing. I'm quite frightened right now as all I can hear inside my head is the phrase "blood cancer".... Sometimes, google really isn't your friend...


----------



## Embyra

My hair is feeling so frigging soft with this keracare twist and define cream I didn't even deep condition either 

I have seen there is the 32oz jar of this stuff .....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay

OOOOOOOkkkkkkk.  So I washed and rollerset last night and airdried overnight.  I layed my edges down w/ Cantu and quite a bit of the nape (I have quite a few short hairs back there, so instead of trying to catch them in a small roller w/ a cap, just laid them down).

This morning, I didn't have time to curl them at home.  So got out the house; just took out the rollers, combed out the curls a bit (mind you they are air-dried curls and I'm not relaxed bone straight...) and put on a scarf headband.

So at work...curled w/ my ceramic curling iron...Oh I went over the nape w/ my Chi mini before leaving home.  So curled the rest at work and used curling wax on each section.  It's lovely.  Then put some wax on those edges and brushed it back and laid it down w/ a scarf.  Luckily it was early, so...yes the one-stall restroom on our floor does smell a lil burnt (I need a new curling iron.  It wasn't my hair, u know how after so much product it's like it's still burning on the iron), but I'd take burnt over dookie anyday.  If somebody is offended, they can go a restroom on another floor like I do when they bomb it.

But anyway....I have a neat lil style going on.  And I'm done!  Imma chill out w/ hair washing.  I'll probably rollerset my hair tonight, lay it down in the morning w/ a scarf to chill out the set in the curls, then do this same lil side-part-under style I got going.  I'm out of a headband and my hair is neat and protected from blowing in the wind.  I'll probably grease my scalp over the weekend.  But that's it!  I'll still put curl wax on my edges at night htough.


----------



## Lissa0821

I have everything I need to do my relaxer touch up but I really am not in any rush to get it done.  I will be 12 weeks post relaxer next week and so far I haven't had any real issues with my wash day routine.  I think I will keep going for now.


----------



## Angelicus

...sitting under the dryer after using Silk Dreams Smoothing Conditioner. It's been the beginning of August since my last relaxer and my combs are effortlessly combing through my new growth. 

I am actually going to wear my hair straight today. Usually I have some curl in it-- most of the time I only flat iron the new growth while my hair is curled. But I wanted to see how straight I could get it. I didn't use the big 3 inch rollers today, just the 2 inch gray ones. I doubt I'll take a picture but we'll see.


----------



## Ogoma

kandake said:


> *I'm a slow grower*.  I'm almost two years natural and I'm not APL yet.  I have at least 4 inches to go. I probably won't even make it to APL by my three year mark.  That's factoring in the slow growth and trims.  This is some bull...




You might have a long back. Anyway, it is not a sprint, it is marathon. Enjoy the ride .


----------



## NJoy

itismehmmkay said:


> OOOOOOOkkkkkkk. So I washed and rollerset last night and airdried overnight. I layed my edges down w/ Cantu and quite a bit of the nape (I have quite a few short hairs back there, so instead of trying to catch them in a small roller w/ a cap, just laid them down).
> 
> This morning, I didn't have time to curl them at home. So got out the house; just took out the rollers, combed out the curls a bit (mind you they are air-dried curls and I'm not relaxed bone straight...) and put on a scarf headband.
> 
> So at work...curled w/ my ceramic curling iron...Oh I went over the nape w/ my Chi mini before leaving home. So curled the rest at work and used curling wax on each section. It's lovely. Then put some wax on those edges and brushed it back and laid it down w/ a scarf. Luckily it was early, so...yes the one-stall restroom on our floor does smell a lil burnt (I need a new curling iron. It wasn't my hair, u know how after so much product it's like it's still burning on the iron), but I'd take burnt over dookie anyday. If somebody is offended, they can go a restroom on another floor like I do when they bomb it.
> 
> But anyway....I have a neat lil style going on. And I'm done! Imma chill out w/ hair washing. I'll probably rollerset my hair tonight, lay it down in the morning w/ a scarf to chill out the set in the curls, then do this same lil side-part-under style I got going. I'm out of a headband and my hair is neat and protected from blowing in the wind. I'll probably grease my scalp over the weekend. But that's it! I'll still put curl wax on my edges at night htough.


 
 @ turning the office bathroom into a salon. Go, girl!


----------



## itismehmmkay

^^ Hey had to do what I had to do   I take a vanpool to work too, so can't miss that.


----------



## daviine

Sooo..my curlmart order is here and I have buyer's remorse.  I can't believe I paid for these conditioners.  I hope I really like them-- especially the CJ because it will be easier to get on the ground.  These were serious impulse buys because they weren't even on my "to-try list". Too late now.  

Now I have to decide which one to use first.  Curl Junkie Curl Rehab or Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful Deep Conditioner.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Just gave myself a 1/4" trim all around, and my hair feels healthy and delicious!   *sigh* Too bad the boys woke up early from their nap, and ended up bogarding my whole shower time.  I barely got to finish my hair, before my shower time ended up becoming Their bath time.  Serves me right for not washing my hair on the weekend, when my Dh can keep them out of my hair...literally.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Embyra I love the twist and define cream too! I love that it doubles as a sealant and styler however, it is too expensive to be using half a tub a week . I tried using it as a sealer under Eco styler gel and it works well; no hard hair.


----------



## greenandchic

Austro-Afrikana said:


> Embyra I love the twist and define cream too! I love that it doubles as a sealant and styler however, it is too expensive to be using half a tub a week . *I tried using it as a sealer under Eco styler gel and it works well; no hard hair*.



And no white flakes/crust?


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

greenandchic said:


> And no white flakes/crust?


 
Nope, none at all.


----------



## melissa-bee

Washing my hair in my new flat hurts my back. I need one of those shower things you can attach to taps.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Hair today...

ETA: wrong thread woops


----------



## HoneyA

My hair is doing fairly well. Didn't expect to be able to do my usual updos so soon after my BC. Wondering why I didn't start my transition sooner. It's thick but it's a lot easier to handle than I was expecting. I think I am in  with my hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Been so busy on the health forums that I hope I don't neglect my first love - HAIR!


----------



## Embyra

Austro-Afrikana said:
			
		

> Embyra I love the twist and define cream too! I love that it doubles as a sealant and styler however, it is too expensive to be using half a tub a week . I tried using it as a sealer under Eco styler gel and it works well; no hard hair.



It's great isnt it! My hair is super fluffy still have definition 
Smells great and gives Great moisture 

I agree it is expensive for the tiny jar I think the 32oz is more cost effective if you know you use that product on a regular  basis

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy

Yay! I'm so happy to finally be back to baggied bunning. Flashbacks of detangling nightmares with my transitioning hair made me afraid to lump my hair together in one bun. But, I've been sneaking up on it lately. I went from twists to 4 celie braids, to two buns and now, finally, a single bun.  We'll see what the morning brings but, I think I'm good. And I'm happy about that. My retention was off the chain when I used to baggy bun. And, I'm feeling pretty good about my upcoming progress.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Why did my son shove cotton swipes pads into my favorite hair gel????    Like it's not the best gel ever, and Discontined!!


----------



## jbwphoto1

Sharpened said:


> I have come to the conclusion that in order to stay motivated to grow my hair long, I have to keep reading on the hair boards. I know what to do, but I just get lazy despite the fact that I do not do much to my hair. Sad... really, really sad…



The boards and this one sister at work with natural hair.  And she flat ironed this past week, I guess for Thanksgiving, and now I have to get back on track.  No, not to catch up, but her hair was just so nice.


----------



## jbwphoto1

fasika said:


> It's been 5 days since I washed my hair and I'm thrilled . I'm really trying to break my habit of washing my hair multiple times a week . I've done that for over a decade, and I think it contributes to my hair woes (dryness, dullness and breakage). I'm trying to bring it to once a week only.
> I'm hoping I can last until Monday for a full week!



Now if I could just make myself wash my hair every 5 days!


----------



## jbwphoto1

hannan said:


> I really thought I had reached terminal length for about a year prior to giving myself a good trim in the summer (i.e. hacking @ those see thru ends. I wadn't fooling anyone ). I lightly straightened this weekend and my hair's grown past the length pre-trim. Only thing I've been doing differently is keeping my freaking hands out of my hair throughout the week, partially because I ain't got time for alllladat . Hopefully, I'll be at my final goal length in around a year, isA.



Grow, Baby, Grow! Glad to hear about your progress.


----------



## Angelicus

It's refreshing to know that after years of searching, I finally found a line that my hair likes. I can't get over that my PJism has finally been cured. Also, I am very content with the health of my hair... now I just have to get the length of my hair together.

Hate wearing my hair up though... but I can't stop playing in it when it is down.


----------



## jbwphoto1

kandake said:


> I'm a slow grower.  I'm almost two years natural and I'm not APL yet.  I have at least 4 inches to go. I probably won't even make it to APL by my three year mark.  That's factoring in the slow growth and trims.  This is some bull...



kandake, have you joined the APL 2013 Challenge?


----------



## toyas08

Hair what is going on with you today. I'm taking care of you and you don't want to act right. You know what since you think you grown and can go wherever you feel like it then do you. I will give you your space and leave you alone.

Sent from my


----------



## Ogoma

hair4romheaven said:


> @ogama I tried both last year and my hair was so dry & my scalp said chick don't u ever do that again! Lol
> Thank you for the suggestion. Any more ideas for a cheap natural co wash?



hair4romheaven

I like Tresemme Naturals as well. I also like Aussie Moist and a few of the HE conditioners, but they have modified cones.

A timely article and some suggestions in the comments: http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/11/4-of-the-best-and-cheapest-conditioners-for-co-washing/


----------



## Philippians413

Too cute!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

^^^she is adorable!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Hope my hair doesn't get matted from working out with a hat on. Its been 3 days since I worked out & I haven't washed it yet. Eww. If I work out today then its gonna be a must. smh


----------



## itismehmmkay

Hair is very boring today, but looks healthy...and neat.


----------



## sckri23

I might finish cutting my relaxed ends today then cowash my hair.

Eta: After this nap. I never have time for a nap anymore.


----------



## Embyra

Day 2 with keracare twist and define ....

My hair softenness has gone beyond soft ...it now feels like velvet 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay

So tonight, I'll add some curl wax to my edges and a bit to my hair and lay it down w/ a scarf.  Then rollerset.  In the morning, I'll try and finger comb the top moreso than combing the curls out.  Just want a lil more style to it.


----------



## venusfly

Are you a product junkie if you buy multiples of your staple items instead of buying every single product someone raves about?  I dunno? Maybe? Yes? Lol!


----------



## natural2008

^^^^ I do this as well.  I feel like the company will go out of business or something, LOL. The thought process of a product junkie is mess up I know.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Ogoma said:


> hair4romheaven
> 
> I like Tresemme Naturals as well. I also like Aussie Moist and a few of the HE conditioners, but they have modified cones.
> 
> A timely article and some suggestions in the comments: http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/11/4-of-the-best-and-cheapest-conditioners-for-co-washing/



Ogoma thank you so much!!! I keep hearing about tresemme naturals. Is it really natural as in no cones etc? I also hear of aussie moist but know that has cones etc..


----------



## kandake

jbwphoto1 said:


> @kandake, have you joined the APL 2013 Challenge?



jbwphoto1  I've been lurking that thread.  I don't remember if I actually joined.  I'm horrible with challenges.  Maybe I'll be more diligent this year.


----------



## InBloom

I'm really feeling my hair today.  

It's not my goal length, but it's in better condition than its ever been.  

Hair life is good.


----------



## Lymegreen

I am coasting with my hair right now.  This is the best it's ever been.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Doing my last DC before relaxing, hopefully cause I didn't even realize until yesterday I was in my 13th wk post....


----------



## Aireen

My psoriasis shampoo came yesterday... I knew it would be delivered the MOMENT I finished washing my hair.


----------



## Embyra

venusfly said:
			
		

> Are you a product junkie if you buy multiples of your staple items instead of buying every single product someone raves about?  I dunno? Maybe? Yes? Lol!



 I buy 6 minimum tresemme naturals every time I buy it last time I bought 12 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Ordered my LCL dryer. Can't wait to get it even though I have no plans to rollerset anytime soon.


----------



## SoSwanky

I am as tickled as can be! Went into Sally's today snd found/purchased this




It is 33.8 oz and about 6.50 cheaper (for bbc members) than Wen. It also has a more squeezable bottle.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

SoSwanky said:


> I am as tickled as can be! Went into Sally's today snd found/purchased this
> 
> It is 33.8 oz and about 6.50 cheaper (for bbc members) than Wen. It also has a more squeezable bottle.



How much was it?


----------



## SoSwanky

^^^
The regular price is $27.99 and $25.49 for beauty club members. I know it is not much, but hey- penny saved, penny earned! Sally's has sales often and when I brought the bottle today, I got a coupon at the bottom of my receipt for $5.00 off a $25.00 purchase. I will be buying another bottle!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

SoSwanky said:


> ^^^
> The regular price is $27.99 and $25.49 for beauty club members. I know it is not much, but hey- penny saved, penny earned! Sally's has sales often and when I brought the bottle today, I got a coupon at the bottom of my receipt for $5.00 off a $25.00 purchase. I will be buying another bottle!



Thanks, I'll be buying a bottle.


----------



## yoleee

I finally figured it out. My hair did not like the weekly shampooing. Now I co wash once a week and shampoo once a month. My hair loves it.


----------



## SEMO

I hate the Tangle Teaser.  I used it once or twice on my hair and though it detangled well, I saw some reviews on youtube where people said it gave them splits.  Well, not only do I think this brush gave me splits, but mid-shaft splits at that.

Ever since then my hair has been acting up and I've not been able to wear my hair in a wash n' go without crazy tangling.  As my hair continues to grow out, the issues are mostly with the last 5-7 inches of my hair.  I have to be really careful about the mood I'm in when I trim my hair, b/c I just want to cut it to bob length right now.

And it doesn't help that my hair has been shedding more ever since I stopped taking Nioxin.  I hate them for discontinuing those vitamins.


----------



## daviine

SEMO said:
			
		

> I hate the Tangle Teaser.  I used it once or twice on my hair and though it detangled well, I saw some reviews on youtube where people said it gave them splits.  Well, not only do I think this brush gave me splits, but mid-shaft splits at that.
> 
> Ever since then my hair has been acting up and I've not been able to wear my hair in a wash n' go without crazy tangling.  As my hair continues to grow out, the issues are mostly with the last 5-7 inches of my hair.  I have to be really careful about the mood I'm in when I trim my hair, b/c I just want to cut it to bob length right now.
> 
> And it doesn't help that my hair has been shedding more ever since I stopped taking Nioxin.  I hate them for discontinuing those vitamins.



My daughter has broken hairs and I'm sure it's from the Tangle Teezer/Teaser. It seemed like such a godsend so I started letting my daughter detangle her own hair. I'm not sure if it's the tool, technique or combo of both but I'm scared of that thing now.


----------



## Angelinhell

Am I the only one who thinks all these "curling custards" are nothing but conditioner and gel mixed together? Does anybody else keep seeing that ad at the top of the page?


----------



## Angelinhell

Debating on whether or not I should just cut the rest of these thin ends off and get it over with. That would make me about chin length. I really gotta think about thiserplexed


----------



## Storyteller

I wish all of my hair was one texture...


----------



## Ogoma

hair4romheaven said:


> @Ogoma thank you so much!!! I keep hearing about tresemme naturals. Is it really natural as in no cones etc? I also hear of aussie moist but know that has cones etc..



hair4romheaven: it is natural as it no cones, but there are other man-made ingredients. You should start with the nourishing version as the smoothing and volumizing ones have isopropyl alcohol a.k.a rubbing alcohol at the bottom of the ingredient list. I am not quite clear what it does but it supposedly evaporates during the production process. I have used all three with no problems so the last two sentences are just an FYI.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Angelinhell said:


> Debating on whether or not I should just cut the rest of these thin ends off and get it over with. That would make me about chin length. I really gotta think about thiserplexed



DO it! Do it! If it's thin, cut it. Cut it!!


----------



## hair4romheaven

Ogoma said:


> hair4romheaven: it is natural as it no cones, but there are other man-made ingredients. You should start with the nourishing version as the smoothing and volumizing ones have isopropyl alcohol a.k.a rubbing alcohol at the bottom of the ingredient list. I am not quite clear what it does but it supposedly evaporates during the production process. I have used all three with no problems so the last two sentences are just an FYI.



Ogoma thank you so much!! I am going to buy it this week end and try it next week. AOWC is too expensive to cowash with. LOL
I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I wonder how long my hair will be by the end of next year? I'm thinking Hip Length.

I think i'm gonna make some tea and go to bed. Yes...early.


----------



## leiah

Why am I still experimenting when I know what works for me.  Messed up my hair 1 day after washing it.


----------



## Angelicus

I had to force myself to wrap my hair when I got home tonight. I played in my hair ALL day at work. Very supple and smooth.

I received a FHI Heat flat iron as a gift and have used it with great success. I will be sure to post a review of it on the internet.


----------



## IMFOCSD

I have a 10 year old daughter and she seems to think I'm her personal live babydoll head or something ...everyday "mom can I do ur hair?"....now I dnt mind because if feels great on my scalp but....she is so rough smh lol...gotta luv her..

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## APrayer4Hair

It doesn't even feel like my birthday today....


----------



## HanaKuroi

SEMO said:
			
		

> I hate the Tangle Teaser.  I used it once or twice on my hair and though it detangled well, I saw some reviews on youtube where people said it gave them splits.  Well, not only do I think this brush gave me splits, but mid-shaft splits at that.
> 
> Ever since then my hair has been acting up and I've not been able to wear my hair in a wash n' go without crazy tangling.  As my hair continues to grow out, the issues are mostly with the last 5-7 inches of my hair.  I have to be really careful about the mood I'm in when I trim my hair, b/c I just want to cut it to bob length right now.
> 
> And it doesn't help that my hair has been shedding more ever since I stopped taking Nioxin.  I hate them for discontinuing those vitamins.



This happened to me. And then I used a modified denman after the tangle teaser. I am still recovering. I have 2lengths of hair on my head. Midshaft splits are the worst!!!!


----------



## NJoy

APrayer4Hair said:


> It doesn't even feel like my birthday today....


 
dance7:

It'll sink in.  Here's hoping you NJoy a FABULOUS birthday!


----------



## NJoy

I feel like my hair is getting bigger and curlier. I gotta get used to that.


----------



## HanaKuroi

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> It doesn't even feel like my birthday today....



Happy Birthday! Do something nice for yourself! It doesn't have to be big.


----------



## klsjackson

I'm really happy with my hair right now.  The overall condition and appearance has improved 100%, now I just need it to grow longer.  Feeling pretty good today.  Have a great day LHCF!!


----------



## MsDee14

The difference between my natural hair and relaxed hair is quite apparent while in chunky twists. 
It hasn't bothered me yet..and I'm hoping it wont for at least another 6 months.


----------



## Angelicus

I got to start wearing my hair up... I can't stop playing on the beauty of my tresses! So supple... 


I don't have a hair clip at work! Oh no... Darn silk dreams

Sent from my LHCF App.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I get my bask stuff today!!!! I can't wait!!! 

Yaayayayayayayayyyyyy! And I'll get my ayurdevic stuff this weekend! Yippeee!

My hair feels nice today!

Yay!


----------



## Melaninme

Preparing to wash/condition my son's hair then braid it up. He has so much hair that I will be standing up for the next 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Cowashed last night, used Ors tea tree oil cholesterol conditioner to slick my hair down...worked much better than my Fantasia IC gel.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Shoot! Hair started matting up from workouts. Will wash it tomorrow after the gym.


----------



## Evolving78

i gave myself a light protein treatment.  two protein treatments in a week.  i will give myself another treatment next week.  then i will do it once a month.  working my way to magical no breakage land.


----------



## HanaKuroi

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i gave myself a light protein treatment.  two protein treatments in a week.  i will give myself another treatment next week.  then i will do it once a month.  working my way to magical no breakage land.



Are u relaxed, texkaxed or natural?


----------



## lana

Six months post texlax and I don't know if I'm going to touch up these roots or not. Got about 3 inches of curly 4b hair and I rejected thoughts of a BKT. Straightening my hair is no joke, wearing it curly doesn't look cute because I don't have curls. 

I WILL try a twist out in December. I might even take pictures. I hope this doesn't offend anyone (only another 4b girl would understand) but I don't style my natural hair well. I end up looking like I just had a rough night and woke up, left the house without combing my hair...that's after hours of twisting, drying overnight and untwisting. 

On the other hand...my twist outs also make me look err...uh...surprised, startled, electrocuted and that's with almost mid back length hair. 

So...I might have to give up my dreams of going natural and Texlax, again. 
I wanted to let go of the chemicals for good, just to say I'm chemical free.  My hair is the longest and healthiest it's ever been (Texlaxed), so I'm not certain I should change something that is actually working for me. 

Ah, the struggle.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Just ordered a steamer!!!


----------



## HanaKuroi

Was that your birthday gift to yourself??? Yay!


----------



## HanaKuroi

The mailman better stop playing. He delivered my mineral rich but not my bask! USPS says out for delivery!!! I want my stuff! Hshsbskshssxxjsbevvesiownehdosowowb


----------



## NJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> The mailman better stop playing. He delivered my mineral rich but not my bask! USPS says out for delivery!!! I want my stuff! *Hshsbskshssxxjsbevvesiownehdosowowb*


 
*gasp*  Such language!


----------



## Angelinhell

Angelinhell said:


> Debating on whether or not I should just cut the rest of these thin ends off and get it over with. That would make me about chin length. I really gotta think about thiserplexed



It's done! I'm neck length, not chin length(I miscalculated ). This is the shortest my hair had ever been in my life. But I love the blunt ,thick cut and fullness of it. Second cut this month, hopefully I won't pick up the scissors again until February or March.


How shall I preserve my ends? Heavy seal them and bun?


----------



## HanaKuroi

NJoy said:
			
		

> *gasp*  Such language!



Yes such language is needed. Lol 

 It is 12 degrees outside and we have those community mailboxes. It will freeze my bask and ruin it Njoy.  Waaah! 

. I don't want to get arrested for fighting with the mailman.  He better come on.


----------



## spellinto

Tried my sample pack of Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisture Treatment by deep conditioning with it overnight.  I really liked the results, plus the smell is AMAZING! I deep conditioned on hair that I had not moisturized for awhile, so I will test it out a few more times under normal circumstances before I post a review on my blog...but I think if everything goes consistently well I will request the $15 tub as a Christmas gift! :wink2:


----------



## halee_J

Gonna get some lemon and lime EOs to put into my shea butter mixes.


----------



## SEMO

Asha97

Your hair looks amazing in your siggy.


----------



## Napp

you know that you done jacked up your hair when you cut off 3+ inches and your hair is still uneven


----------



## spellinto

I think Hemp Seed Oil will be my next hair purchase.  I'm almost out of jojoba oil (which I liked more for my body than my hair) and I only use my castor oil on my edges & nape, so a new oil would not be an "extra" purchase lol: See me rationalizing? I hate having excess products!).  My only concern is the aroma, but I guess I'll discover what that's like when I purchase.  Hmm, I may invest in a high quality comb too, hmm....


----------



## Oneprettypa

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> Just ordered a steamer!!!



What brand did you get?


----------



## venusfly

I really want to stop using setting lotion when I roller set my hair.... but I am so scared how my hair will turn out if I don't use it! 

 I've been using setting lotion all my life. Never heard of roller setting without setting lotion, I just don't like it in my hair anymore. 

My hair will be feeling like silk after my leave ins.... right up until I add that setting lotion.....


----------



## Lissa0821

I so want to try the Organix shampoo and conditioner in the black bottle (I forgot the name of it).  But my current routine of products are working just fine.  But I want something different, a new smell to my hair.  I think I will get it from Walmart so if it doesn't work I can always take it back.


----------



## msbettyboop

A winning combination at last-

1. Cowash with As I Am Coconut Cowash
2. DC with a mix of Lorys Shea butter conditioner, lorys argan oil conditioner, castor oil, coconut oil and vitamin e oil. 
3. Rinse out, style with rosé water, CON argan oil polisher. 

Hair heaven! My hair was soooooo soft and detangled afterwards. The comb just glided through without any effort. The shipping for the As I Am cost a fortune but I don't care. I will continue to purchase it because it's worth every penny!

Now if only the demon PJ in me would finally be still but no, I still want wen 613, wen sweet almond starter kit, bask stuff and qhemet biologics!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Napp said:


> you know that you done jacked up your hair when you cut off 3+ inches and your hair is still uneven



Napp

OMG GIRL! Put the scissors down. Lol


----------



## itismehmmkay

Washed, molded, and chi'ed my hair last night.  The set came out really nice...it was soft.  Usually it is so hard w/ the mousse.  I don't know why though b/c I actually washed out the set a few times   Right before I did have cantu in my hair (was going to try and set with it), but washed it out.  I wonder if it was like a prepoo that made it soft?  That or maybe I used more water and didn't realize it?

Anyway my hair is nice today, but the style is off.  One reason is b/c I was rushing.  I put in rollers last night to get some curls in.  And really I'm doing that to make sure my hair has a bump to it in case I want to comb it out.  But it would be much better if I had a scarf to lay it down with, almost like a doobie thing going on.  But I don't.  Also too, I almost thought about just trying to wrap it flat and wear a lil bang with it.  But I really don't know how to wrap my hair dry.  And I sweat at night soemtimes, so sometimes it gets messed up.  And then I really don't have a hair style u know?  

Sigh...bad hair day.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Okay!  I do have a scarf...it was in my gym bag.  Let's see what I can do.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Okay, it is now in a style I approve of   I even took my mirror in the bathroom to make sure the back and sides worked.  The scarf helped and it shows that I'm definitely keeping the rollers in my routine.  Tomorrow will be better.  

Oh and I still need to find out what I did to get that soft mold set.  Hmm... I might just start pre-pooing w/ cantu and making sure I use plenty of water w/ the mousse.  Bet that's what it is.


----------



## Melaninme

SEMO...thanks lady!


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Oneprettypa said:
			
		

> What brand did you get?



I ordered from an eBay wholesale seller by the name of nestcf2009. It's a standing salon style steamer for $59.99 with free shipping.


----------



## spellinto

I'm thinking about selling my Huetiful Steamer around Christmas Break...It's in perfect shape, only used once (and it comes with the face steamer addition too)...I just never get around to using it so I feel like it was kind of waste of money on my part.  It's too late for me to return it though. Would anyone be interested?


----------



## Embyra

My hair is still feeling lush with twist abd define 


Wash day is Sunday ill be using miss jessie

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp

i cut of a little more hair. Now I hate the way my hair looks


----------



## youwillrise

sooooo...i had planned to overnight this dc, but now im kinda feeling like i want to rinse it. haha.  maybe im just eager to see how it turns out....as far as my mini twists still looking good.

i'll wait until morning, though.  i need to make this a good one since im only dc'ing once a week w/ these twists in for the purposes of preserving them.


----------



## charmtreese

Found my first grey hair today. Not sure how I feel about that, but it was really shiny almost silver.


----------



## Oneprettypa

First attempt at flat twists = disastrous!!! I guess I need to find the right products. My hair is still super soft though


----------



## newnyer

Went to a bss and asked if they carried any Dominican hair products where the saleslady & owner proceeded to look at me like I had 3 heads. "You mean, like products from the Domican Republic? Why- is that where you from?! Have you tried the African Pride line?! They're really good for you!"  *sigh* How I miss NY.


----------



## venusfly

Napp said:


> i cut of a little more hair. Now I hate the way my hair looks


 
Girl, put that scissors down!  I've been down that road way too many times to even begin to tell you - the quest for blunt cut even hair and perfect ends. That's why I don't have long hair right now. S.T.O.P I.T.! 

No good ever comes of constantcutting....yes, I speaking from personal experience!!!!!! Been there waaaaaaaaay too many times to even BEGIN to count.


----------



## youwillrise

i just bought 2 flexi8 clips. i hope i got the right size.  i had no idea which one i should get.  even with the description lol.  im such a lost case.  i ended up getting the 4 1/4 inch one.  ((shrugs))


----------



## Ogoma

youwillrise said:


> i just bought 2 flexi8 clips. i hope i got the right size.  i had no idea which one i should get.  even with the description lol.  im such a lost case.  i ended up getting the 4 1/4 inch one.  ((shrugs))



I had the same problem. I had no idea what size to get and all the videos where not helpful because not one of those women had highly textured and/or dense hair.

My hair is highly textured with medium density. I might be in the 4a/b/3c range. I got one small, one medium, two large, and one extra large. I can fit my dry hair into a ponytail with the large ones with some effort. The extra large can be used for a bun or an updo on dry hair. The small and medium will only be used on a small portion of hair or to pin the tails of braids/twists away. Needless to say, I will only be buying the large, extra-large, and mega clips in the future.

I hope that helps!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

newnyer said:


> Went to a bss and asked if they carried any Dominican hair products where the saleslady & owner proceeded to look at me like I had 3 heads. "You mean, like products from the Domican Republic? Why- is that where you from?! Have you tried the African Pride line?! They're really good for you!"  *sigh* How I miss NY.



newnyer

Is that you in your profile pic? If so, pls tell me how you got your stomach so flat???


----------



## melisandre

Hmm....    maybe box braids will be my next hair style.


----------



## sckri23

I've been over lazy. I haven't cowashed, I havent oiled, I haven't detangled, I havent moisturized, I havent clipped the rest of my relaxed ends, I've been neglecting my hair for days. What is wrong with me???? Today is wash day and I doubt I will do that. I'm so confused. Have I given up my hhj and haven't realized it or something?? Idk whats going on.


----------



## Miss AJ

Finally trimmed my ends. Moisturizing and sealing is the truth cuz after 4 months my ends STILL weren't horrible like I thought they'd be. Recouping from aphogee 2 step with silk elents mega cholesterol right now, then I'm gonna air dry, oil my scalp with my sulfur oil and bun.


----------



## sckri23

Miss AJ said:


> Finally trimmed my ends. Moisturizing and sealing is the truth cuz after 4 months my ends STILL weren't horrible like I thought they'd be. Recouping from aphogee 2 step with silk elents mega cholesterol right now, then I'm gonna air dry, oil my scalp with my sulfur oil and bun.



I thought cholesterol was a protein?


----------



## Britt

In the salon right now. I don't understand why the hair dresser must be sooo damn rough. I'm not tender headed but she was just pulling my hair and tearing through it while washing. We get to the rollerset and she was pulling through tangles with the super fine tooth comb. I had to tell her to take her time! I came here bc I want my roots blown out. I just hate how they don't take time to pay attention or even care about your hair. It's not even abt the $. If a better hair dresser were closer by I'd patronize them. Some days I just don't feel like doing my own hair I rather let someone else do it. I totally get why ppl are big on doing their own hair and I usually am that way but geez there are plenty times I want the luxury of having someone else do it for me. 

I ordered an electric hot comb to see if that will help me straighten out my roots when I do roller sets.


----------



## sckri23

Brittster said:


> In the salon right now. I don't understand why the hair dresser must be sooo damn rough. I'm not tender headed but she was just pulling my hair and tearing through it while washing. We get to the rollerset and she was pulling through tangles with the super fine tooth comb. I had to tell her to take her time! I came here bc I want my roots blown out. I just hate how they don't take time to pay attention or even care about your hair. It's not even abt the $. If a better hair dresser were closer by I'd patronize them. Some days I just don't feel like doing my own hair I rather let someone else do it. I totally get why ppl are big on doing their own hair and I usually am that way but geez there are plenty times I want the luxury of having someone else do it for me.
> 
> I ordered an electric hot comb to see if that will help me straighten out my roots when I do roller sets.



try prepooing before you get to the salon. Idk if its allowed but it should make things easier.


----------



## daviine

Now I know why my dryer stopped working. Kids.


----------



## daviine

Deleted.......


----------



## Meritamen

Finally firguredout how to do a beehive cornrow. My wig is laying down super flat now.  I'm going to try to keep my beehive braid in for a month at a time, that should help with hand in hair syndrome.


----------



## Miss AJ

sckri23 said:
			
		

> I thought cholesterol was a protein?



No, cholesterol is not a protein. Most have protein in them, but they are so far down the ingredient list that it really can't be classified as a protein conditioner.


----------



## HanaKuroi

daviine said:
			
		

> Now I know why my dryer stopped working. Kids.



Oooooooooooo......... Someone is in trouble.

Is it working now?


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

I forgot how much I love DCing with Silicon Mix.


----------



## Angelicus

Taking a break... I just massaged my scalp with evoo mixed with 3 drops of tea tree oil. Then, I sectioned my hair in six parts, put my grocery bag on (I call it "el cheapo") and my scarf. Going to take a walk to the mailbox and neighborhood before washing and setting my hair. I will use the 2" and 3" rollers. Can't wait!


----------



## youwillrise

done with the hair process until tomorrow night when i take my wrapped mini twists down and style them for work on monday.  

im thinking my twists will still look good once my hair comes down.


----------



## jbwphoto1

So I'm at a WWE Smackdown house show and just noticed this white woman with neck length hair, kind of wavy, blonde-brownish hair.  If I saw her hairline on a black woman, I would think she's wearing a wig.  Why do I not think that for a white woman?  Or maybei am thinking it looks like a wig and that's why I made this post.


----------



## spellinto

My hair does not like castor oil applied straight to the strands  It's so heavy that it causes breakage.  Next time I will mix my castor oil with another oil to prepoo with.  I really want to like castor oil, but it is such a syrupy, greasy mess.  

I can't wait to buy Hemp Seed Oil!  I am ready to reap the benefits of ceramides!  

Oh, and I'm seriously thinking of putting a seamless comb (or at least money for one) on my Christmas Wishlist .  Old Faithful does the job so I'm grateful, but sometimes she can be a little rough on my strands.  I want to see if a new, quality comb will make a difference.


----------



## Angelicus

I still think my hair is short  
I know I have a serious problem. I think medium length is short as heck. 
It's hair anorexia


----------



## phyl73

Angelicus said:
			
		

> I still think my hair is short
> I know I have a serious problem. I think medium length is short as heck.
> It's hair anorexia



Me too. Sad.


----------



## Aireen

LOL I just remembered way back, when I was a young girl, I went to an "upscale" hair care salon to get my touch ups where the people were quite stuck up and snooty. The owner convinced my mum to buy a very "exclusive" conditioner that would help retain length for my hair. It was expensive and had to be kept in the refrigerator. We didn't understand about protein/moisture balance way back then but the conditioner apparently from my mother's recollection seemed to leave my hair hard and did nothing for it and certainly was no Aphogee 2 Step. We never bought it again and I was kind of sad about it, I guess I secretly wanted longer hair deep down. If only I wasn't such a tomboy and took an interest in my hair when I first relaxed it... I wouldn't be NOW finding out that I can make my own very strong protein treatment with unflavoured gelatin and some common household products. Basically I'll be able to have my own protein treatment, only needing to buy 1 ingredient for under $5. Even when you think you've learned enough about hair, there's still more information you can benefit from.  Hair care definitely does NOT need to cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## HanaKuroi

What is your recipe?


----------



## Aireen

HanaKuroi said:


> What is your recipe?


LOL do you mean me, @HanaKuroi? I didn't really read anyone else's comments to know if you mean me.

If you did, I'm thinking of using: 

- Unflavoured gelatin
- Honey
- Coconut Oil
- Olive Oil

^ I might use that alone or I'll probably add my one of my favourite conditioners to it - it really depends on how it comes out. I heard it leaves hair hard so I'm thinking of adding one of my uber moisturizing conditioners when I use it. Measurements are iffy, not sure yet. I'll report back when I finally use it.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I meant you!  thanks I have unflavored gelatin and everything else. I'll try this in a couple of weeks. Aireen

On second thought, I'll wait until you perfect it. Make sure u post and mention me!


----------



## Aireen

HanaKuroi said:


> I meant you!  thanks I have unflavored gelatin and everything else. I'll try this in a couple of weeks. @Aireen
> 
> On second thought, I'll wait until you perfect it. Make sure u post and mention me!


Yeah I was about to say LOL...  I have a more elaborate recipe I want to try out but that involves ordering stuff on eBay and I'm too impatient for all that. I'll definitely let you know what I end up using and how, HanaKuroi.


----------



## bebezazueta

Losing weight has negatively affected my hair goals!  My real skinny waist is 2 inches lower than my fat waist. LOL!  I should have reached WL prior to my weight loss journey. Booooooo!  Oh & cracken length is lower now too. My fat booty was high in the sky. LOL!


----------



## APrayer4Hair

spellinto said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about selling my Huetiful Steamer around Christmas Break...It's in perfect shape, only used once (and it comes with the face steamer addition too)...I just never get around to using it so I feel like it was kind of waste of money on my part.  It's too late for me to return it though. Would anyone be interested?



 I would if you'd posted this like 1 day earlier lol. I just ordered a steamer


----------



## msbettyboop

I went to a salon where a lady put in a terrible weave with tight braiding in January this year. I took the weave out two days later but made a complaint to the owner of the salon. She was very apologetic and offered me the money and tip back but I told her not to worry. She said the next time, she would make sure the head stylist put it in and it would be free. I was like "yeah, right. You're never seeing me again lady." In March, she followed up with me but I ignored the email. Yesterday, she followed up again and said she would really like a chance to make it right for me. I'm due to put in a weave next month. I'm nervous about going back there but the owner really wants me to give them another chance. Hmmm.....


----------



## HanaKuroi

Aireen said:
			
		

> Yeah I was about to say LOL...  I have a more elaborate recipe I want to try out but that involves ordering stuff on eBay and I'm too impatient for all that. I'll definitely let you know what I end up using and how, HanaKuroi.



Lol. Aireen     Yes, I need to sit down somewhere. I had an allergic reaction to that gel everyone uses. I had a setback. Recovering, but I would be playing chemist if I started mixing up stuff all willy-nilly. You, on the other hand, know what you are doing.


----------



## Fine 4s

Look how my heat damage destroyed my high def. twist outs!!!! Imagine the pattern at the top all the way down? I would be so happy!

I'm not even going to TRY a twist out for NYE. I think I'm better off doing spiral curls or Bantu knot outs on dry hair maybe. Ugh!

I'm never letting a stylist straighten my hair and I'm never doing it more than twice a year!!!!! Ugh... So depressing.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I have a bunch of products I need to use up so that I can follow up with KISSing for 2013. I think I may go back to daily cowashing again. My hair loved it.


----------



## daviine

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Oooooooooooo......... Someone is in trouble.
> 
> Is it working now?



HanaKuroi

My husband can't get it to close. He told me to buy another one. Then he decided he's going to keep it but I should still get a new one.  It's now his personal "chasing the white whale" project to figure out how to put it back together. 

I know my three year old did it but something must be wrong with him bc he kept hanging around trying to play with the dryer parts. Really kid?


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

My braid extensions are annoyingly very thick. It's quite a challenge to tie it back, compared to other times in the past


----------



## melissa-bee

Coconut milk dc's have made my hair so smooth.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Trying to decide if I want to shape up my nape...

What y'all think?? Those lil errant patches drive me insane in the membrane


----------



## winona

I need sta sof fro rub on in a gallon size.  Seriously this stuff is the bomb.com.  I love how it keeps my hair moisturized on the extreme cheap. Only if I knew where to stock up...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LivingInPeace

Had my second hair dream last night. Dreamed I was showing my mother how long my hair was so I unpinned a braid and it wasdown to my waist. She almost cried.


----------



## NJoy

I take iron supplements for low iron but hate taking them so, I'll often skip taking them. When I stop taking them for too long, I get random itchiness. If I scratch at all, it sets off out of control itchies.

Well, I haven't taken them in maybe 2 weeks and I went to my son's basketball game, tryna be all cute in my half wig. I was cute. Until my neck started itching. One little harmless itch. I scratched it and then, for whatever reason scratched one spot on my scalp. It wasn't even itching. That set off crazy itchy scalp. Talk about wanting to snatch that wig off!  I did. I went in the ladies room and snatched that mug off and REALLY set off the itchies. I had to go home and take some Benadry. I also put some sulfur mix on my scalp, just in case my scalp was dry. I don't know. Just had to do something.

I'm laughing at myself now because there were a few ladies in rest room at the mirror but I didn't give a hoot. I snatched that mug off like my scalp was on fire. Onlookers? Ain't nobody got time for that! 

By the time I got home, my back, legs and tummy was itching too. I slathered on hydrocortizone cream and got back to the game before the Benadry knocked me out. Hubby drove us home and six hours later, I'm finally awake.

Just wanted to say this outloud.


----------



## bajandoc86

NJoy said:


> I'm laughing at myself now because there were a few ladies in rest room at the mirror but I didn't give a hoot.* I snatched that mug off like my scalp was on fire.* Onlookers? Ain't nobody got time for that!





Poor thing.....I really feel sorry for you but this storry is hella funny!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Found a box of Jamillah henna..


----------



## Miss AJ

I LIKE blowing out my hair every week. I hope my hair can take it this well down the line too...


----------



## sckri23

I finally stopped being lazy, washed my hair, and clipped the rest of my relaxed ends. My hair feels great. I love my curly hair and I will love it more when I texlax and flat iron on the 19th.


----------



## spellinto

Purchased some sunflower oil today...actually a huge bottle for around $4.  Finally have ceramides in my possession.  I would apply some tonight but I think I'm too tired to moisturize & seal again.  I'll try this first thing in the morning.


----------



## Aireen

Mum's hair is to her tailbone!!! She needs a bit of a trim but not much. Geez, her hair is long, she has my dream length.


----------



## Aireen

Tomorrow I'm gonna go buy myself some more Organix Repairing Awapuhi Ginger Conditioner.  I'm thinking of an extra 2 bottles; can't do without that stuff it's heavenly, makes washing my hair so so so enjoyable. To the point that I can't wait to wash my hair just to use it or to use up extra conditioner to GET to use it. 

ETA: Maybe I'll add it to the unflavoured gelatin recipe.


----------



## -PYT

APrayer4Hair First off, your curly coils are sooo beautiful!  But on topic, your nape is just like mine.  I just embrace it.  I'd hate to deal with keeping up with trimming it and I want my hair to continue growing the same length everywhere.


----------



## Ogoma

My 2013 hair goal is to be consistent with my products and regimen. I have been all over the place in 2012 and my hair turned out fine, but I am not sure my luck will hold up as the hair gets older so I need to get it together. I also want to settle into a new normal with my hair.


----------



## Miss AJ

Today is my birthday and I haven't bought hair items in MONTHS. I'm gettin me a new blow dryer and maybe a couple products today


----------



## CaliiSwagg

@Miss AJ

 birthday3:


----------



## Aireen

Miss AJ said:


> Today is my birthday and I haven't bought hair items in MONTHS. I'm gettin me a new blow dryer and maybe a couple products today


Aw happy birthday! I hope you enjoy today to the fullest! Get you some hair stuff LOL, spoil yourself and don't feel bad.


----------



## Miss AJ

Aireen said:
			
		

> Aw happy birthday! I hope you enjoy today to the fullest! Get you some hair stuff LOL, spoil yourself and don't feel bad.



Thanks, and thank you too CaliiSwagg


----------



## HanaKuroi

Miss AJ said:
			
		

> Today is my birthday and I haven't bought hair items in MONTHS. I'm gettin me a new blow dryer and maybe a couple products today



Have a Happy Birthday! Buy your hair products! 
What dryer are you getting?


----------



## Miss AJ

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Have a Happy Birthday! Buy your hair products!
> What dryer are you getting?



I have NO idea lol! I was gonna take a stroll through Sally's and see what they have. The one I have now is just a Conair ionic. Idk the whole name anymore cuz it's all worn off lol but it's red. I've had it for 4 years and its finally kicking the bucket lol.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

DC for 2 hours last night. Was too tired to detangle so this morning i shoved it under my wig. Tonight I will detangle. 20 weeks post relaxer.....


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Miss AJ happy BDAY fellow sag!!


----------



## Miss AJ

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> Miss AJ happy BDAY fellow sag!!



*high five* Thanks girl!


----------



## NJoy

Miss AJ said:


> Today is my birthday and I haven't bought hair items in MONTHS. I'm gettin me a new blow dryer and maybe a couple products today


 
Yay!  Have a Happy Birthday and NJoy your happy birthday splurge!


----------



## OhTall1

Last week, a bunch of Caucasian women saw my hair and started telling me how much they love naturally curly hair.

"Oh, thank you so much!" I said, never revealing that I was rocking a crochet weave with a head full of bohemian braid hair.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I've been using grease and setting my hair on smaller rollers actually and my short hair has been pretty sleek and styled.  Well, last night I didn't feel like rolling all of my hair nor did I feel like sleeping on them really.  Smaller is a lil bit tighter and I was getting a bit concerned.  Well.  last night I just set the bang area.  Just 6 rollers in two rows at the top.  Worked very well.  That curl wax really has the back of my hair laid, but it looks styled a bit.  Like it's not just straight down, it looks like I flat-ironed a lil bump in there.  Basically it kept my rollerset and curls from the previous night set.  I love it.  My hair does look a bit shorter since it's not all stacked as much, but it looks fine.  Another reason why I'm happy that I don't relax bone-straight.  The added whatever, really does preserve the thickness of my hair where I can rock a sleek look without it looking lifeless.  

Oh another thing....after my bath when my hair is probably a lil humid, that's when I grease my scalp real sporatically and pretty quickly and then put curl wax on my edges, nape and a bit throughout my hair and just lay it down w/ a scarf.  Then later that night before bed is when I rollerset.  Will definitely keep this going.  Still want to see if I can make it 2 weeks w/o washing.  I just wanna go there.


----------



## Lissa0821

Aireen said:


> Tomorrow I'm gonna go buy myself some more Organix Repairing Awapuhi Ginger Conditioner.  I'm thinking of an extra 2 bottles; can't do without that stuff it's heavenly, makes washing my hair so so so enjoyable. To the point that I can't wait to wash my hair just to use it or to use up extra conditioner to GET to use it.
> 
> ETA: Maybe I'll add it to the unflavoured gelatin recipe.



I am so itching to buy this conditioner,  I saw the shampoo, conditioner and hair oil at Walmart the other day.  I picked it up and put it right back down.  But I still want to try it, playing hooky from work to finish my last paper.  I think I am going to run out and get it today.


----------



## NJoy

Aireen said:


> Tomorrow I'm gonna go buy myself some more Organix Repairing Awapuhi Ginger Conditioner.  I'm thinking of an extra 2 bottles; can't do without that stuff it's heavenly, makes washing my hair so so so enjoyable. To the point that I can't wait to wash my hair just to use it or to use up extra conditioner to GET to use it.
> 
> ETA: Maybe I'll add it to the unflavoured gelatin recipe.


 


Lissa0821 said:


> I am so itching to buy this conditioner, I saw the shampoo, conditioner and hair oil at Walmart the other day. I picked it up and put it right back down. But I still want to try it, playing hooky from work to finish my last paper. I think I am going to run out and get it today.


 

*hmmm. Takes notes and heads out the door*


----------



## Aireen

Lissa0821 said:


> I am so itching to buy this conditioner,  I saw the shampoo, conditioner and hair oil at Walmart the other day.  I picked it up and put it right back down.  But I still want to try it, playing hooky from work to finish my last paper.  I think I am going to run out and get it today.


The macadamia oil conditioner by Organix is also very good but the awapuhi is more moisturizing. I don't know how well the shampoo works, I don't mess around too much with shampoo because I've already found my staple that I probably will never give up but those two conditioners hands down are my new staples.  Sigh, they're just too good LOL, Lissa0821.


----------



## youwillrise

did a french braid on my twists.  meh...it looks okay.  im still trying to learn.  it kinda looks like there's something there, but you cant really totally tell that it's supposed to be a french braid, at least  i dont think haha. oh well.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Tried that L.O.C. method last wash and my hair is in love.


----------



## jshor09

I really need to start taking better care of my hair. I've been slacking. Smh


----------



## whiteoleander91

I had a moment last night. I was trimming my hair and was soooo tempted to take off a looot  trimming can be addictive. I never understood it before when ppl would say that on here, but now I get it lol.


----------



## Lissa0821

Aireen said:


> The macadamia oil conditioner by Organix is also very good but the awapuhi is more moisturizing. I don't know how well the shampoo works, I don't mess around too much with shampoo because I've already found my staple that I probably will never give up but those two conditioners hands down are my new staples.  Sigh, they're just too good LOL, @Lissa0821.




@ Aireen I picked it up today the shampoo, conditioner and hair oil.  I also got the Coconut Milk shampoo, conditioner and serum.  I am keeping the receipt and taking it right back to Walmart if I don't like it. Curiosity got the best of me, plus I want a new fragrance of products for my hair.


----------



## NIN4eva

For a little over a week I've been mixing a pea sized bit of Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner in with the avocado oil I use to seal after adding my leave-in. It' good stuff. My hair looks smoother and there's a ton more shine. I've occasionally also used it like that in the morning when I'm styling.


----------



## halee_J

whiteoleander91 said:


> I had a moment last night. I was trimming my hair and was soooo tempted to take off a looot  trimming can be addictive. I never understood it before when ppl would say that on here, but now I get it lol.



Ya. I had a moment a few weeks ago, cut a good bit more than I planned lol.


----------



## HoneyA

Fully moisturised hair feels good. I kept touching my hair to see if it would dry out. Tonight it was just as soft as this morning so whatever I did this weekend on wash day will be on permanent repeat ...


----------



## Aireen

Ugh, I forgot to buy my unflavoured gelatin. I will be getting it tomorrow though.


----------



## melissa-bee

This guy at work saw what website I was on and read it out loud. I am slightly embarrassed. Especially as my hair is short. At least he didn't see my avi.


----------



## Miss AJ

melissa-bee said:
			
		

> This guy at work saw what website I was on and read it out loud. I am slightly embarrassed. Especially as my hair is short. At least he didn't see my avi.



Lol don't feel bad, I won't even get on from my laptop cuz I don't want my boyfriend to see and make fun of me lol. Thank baby Jesus for apps!!!


----------



## Embyra

NJoy said:
			
		

> I take iron supplements for low iron but hate taking them so, I'll often skip taking them. When I stop taking them for too long, I get random itchiness. If I scratch at all, it sets off out of control itchies.
> 
> Well, I haven't taken them in maybe 2 weeks and I went to my son's basketball game, tryna be all cute in my half wig. I was cute. Until my neck started itching. One little harmless itch. I scratched it and then, for whatever reason scratched one spot on my scalp. It wasn't even itching. That set off crazy itchy scalp. Talk about wanting to snatch that wig off!  I did. I went in the ladies room and snatched that mug off and REALLY set off the itchies. I had to go home and take some Benadry. I also put some sulfur mix on my scalp, just in case my scalp was dry. I don't know. Just had to do something.
> 
> I'm laughing at myself now because there were a few ladies in rest room at the mirror but I didn't give a hoot. I snatched that mug off like my scalp was on fire. Onlookers? Ain't nobody got time for that!
> 
> By the time I got home, my back, legs and tummy was itching too. I slathered on hydrocortizone cream and got back to the game before the Benadry knocked me out. Hubby drove us home and six hours later, I'm finally awake.
> 
> Just wanted to say this outloud.



I started itching while reading this Lool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy

I am in such a hair funk right now. I need a good DC and have time but... I just don't wanna. I'm feeling hair-lazy and unmotivated today. Blahhhh...
I need some motivation. Or, maybe a nap. Who knows. Sheesh. I hope some of my hair goodies are delivered today. Maybe that'll help. Ah well...


----------



## itismehmmkay

This curl wax is the truth.  For my style and it is just really sealing the hair too.  It's shiny and looks laid.  Still was able to get away with just setting my bangs and a bit of my crown in rollers with the rest laid down.  Tonight though think I'll go ahead and roll the sides so I can wear some lil sideburn and side pieces down.  I really want to get the back edged up and cleaned.  Might go to this hair salon at work and let her hook it up.


----------



## Miss AJ

I was talking to my grandma yesterday and she was telling me about my grandpa's mother's hair. She said it was long and she always wore it in a single braid down her back or wore intricate bun styles. I asked her what type of hair did she have and what did it look like and she said my hair reminded her of hers, and that I look just like her too. Now I have a new reason for growing my hair long... To honor my great grandmother


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Bored..... No hair woes.....no hair hype. Just....bored. Sigh......


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I was hair bored...decided to have my stylist give me highlights using bleach because I had previously dyed my hair blue black. Well I knew it would be damaging but D*AMN!!! My bleached hair is hard and very tangled when wet. And I'm not exactly in love with the color of the highlights. I really do need to get somewhere and saddown...smdh.


----------



## Miss AJ

I love it when my bf refers to my hair as "that long a*s, black a*s, beautiful a*s hair"    The way he says it cracks me up lol!


----------



## spellinto

No more castor oil straight on my hair  It makes my hair so greasy!  I think I'll just incorporate it into my prepoos (w/conditioner), maybe my DCs too...I have a whole bottle I need to get rid of  I may stop heavy sealing w/Dax too...I'm not sure yet.  My ends look really nice, but I think sometimes it sticks my hair together when I bun...and I think it prevents me from re-moisturizing the next day...I'm just not sure.  I'll go a few days without it and see how it goes.

On the plus side, I have soooooo much new growth  (not from castor oil, just from stretching).  It is getting a little drier though.  I will need to pull out my spray bottle and moisturize directly.  Today I'm rocking the beanie & some hoop earrings until things get sorted out on my head!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

My hair isn't growing fast enough for me. Just ordered some viviscal, plus finishing up the box i stopped taking. 

My hair needs to grow faster.


----------



## Ogoma

I am really loving these Lilla Rose flexi clips. I put my hair so easily in a bun that I can sleep with comfortably. I am going to get more of the extra large and some of the hair pins. Love, love, love them.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I just wet bunned with Let's Jam, of all things.  It turned out nice, and my hair is a lot less gooey than with eco.


----------



## sckri23

Ok 2 days of "omg your going natural, your hair looks so cute" is enough. Back to wigging until the 19th. My relaxer better get ready for me cause idk how Ima get through this hair without detangling everyday. 

I feel like ima lose alot of hair relaxer day. I'm not naturally gentle on my hair, I have to practice detangling my hair. The wig is gonna cut down on my practice time. Oh well


----------



## Meritamen

I really can't go beyond ten days without washing my hair. I attempted to go for two to three weeks but I just can't do it because my scalp itches horribly. Made a scalp oil of 1oz castor oil, 1oz jojoba oil, 2oz almond oil, and 4 drops of tea tree. My scalp feels so calm and soothed right now after a really good massage.


----------



## Embyra

I detangled with my usual but this time used my SAA powder mixed with water in my spray bottle 

Woke up this morning my hair is sooooooooo soft and silky

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Hmmmmm, still feeling blah....Interesting.


----------



## halee_J

Next wash i'm doing a garlic treatment. Can't wait to whip up another batch of shea butter creme with my citrus EO's  now that its cold i'm going through that stuff like crazy


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

fist cowash in a while, my reason to test morrocan oil


----------



## tapioca_pudding

My hair was feeling so bad. It was breaking everywhere, dry, just pathetic.  I haven't cried about my hair in like 2 years, but I damn near cried last week. So since then I've been cowashing daily w/ Suave Shea & Almond condish, leaving a little in plus Shea Moisture curl smoothie and sealing with either Shea oil or Sunflower seed oil. Wrap in a towel for 5 minutes and then use a blowdryer on low to dry my scalp. Then just pin it up and go. I did it to give my hair a break and try to get some moisture in.. this morning when I cowashed, my hair felt like it had TOTALLY turned around, and this is after only a week. And I have been getting SO many compliments on my curls.

I'm thinking of doing it for the entire month of December to see what kind of retention and recovery I get. Will likely rollerset for Xmas or do curlformers.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Went ahead and rollerset my hair all the way forreal.  Set it on small rollers.  Then laid it down while I was on my vanpool sleep.  Then styled it at work after putting on my makeup.  I got some hair on the side and eveerything is laying down pretty nicely.


----------



## BostonMaria

Been wearing my hair curly for a week now. I have been straightening my hair so long that I forgot how much love my big hair LOL

I might straighten my hair this weekend.

itismehmmkay I would love to see a picture

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay

^^^Okay let me see if I can get one in the bathroom right now


----------



## itismehmmkay

Here you go BostonMaria

Kinda plain, but better than a random headband


----------



## Arian

I'm giving up the protective styling for the winter...   

I'm doing less of a job taking care of my hair in twists than I do when it is out.  So back to out I go...plus, I'm tired of the synthetic smell of this Marley braid hair.


----------



## BostonMaria

itismehmmkay said:


> Here you go @BostonMaria
> 
> Kinda plain, but better than a random headband



Plain? You're crazy LOL I think it looks really cute. I like style and how shiny your hair looks.


----------



## itismehmmkay

^^^  Thanks girly!  It feels kinda throwback/soulful.  I'm just tired of wearing the same bob I think; can't wait until I can really get into a bun or something.


----------



## Embyra

Just used curl junkie deep fix used half the tub on my first use -___-

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lymegreen

I cut 1 inch - 3 inches throughout my head today!  I just got so tired of this one area that was broken and shorter.  It started to grow back but needed 1 more good trim (3 inch section on the side) so I cut it. 

3 inches off the side and 2 inches in the back and about 1 inch in the front to blend bangs into the side.

I LOVE IT!!!   Having my hair this length keeps it off my shoulders and will allow me to wear my hair out. 

I'm tired of up do's


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Took some progress pics today. As usual, I hate my ends. I wonder when my ends will look gorgeous like the ones I see in pics here.

My growth aids going forward will be megatek , green magic sulfur cream, and viviscal


----------



## Napp

I am soooo excited! my hair may be short-ish now but I am going to be 110% ready to grow it back better than ever in 2013


----------



## halee_J

Sheesh, this weave/wig/closure stuff is confusing...so many options, full install with a closure, with a lace frontal, 3/4 wig with a closure...

 I just want to be able to not touch my hair for a few weeks at a time, not have to take off everyday and that I can put up in a ponytail/ off my face, with little/no leave out.

Now that I've typed that out, it sounds like a really tall order lol.


----------



## NJoy

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Hmmmmm, still feeling blah....Interesting.


 
pre_medicalrulz

Me too, girl. Not sure why I'm dragging and feeling unmotivated but I'm ready to shake it off.  Ho hum.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

NJoy said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Me too, girl. Not sure why I'm dragging and feeling unmotivated but I'm ready to shake it off.  Ho hum.



NJoy

LOL!!  I hope tomorrow will be different.


----------



## -PYT

Chile, these fake curlformers gone be hell to sleep on.  These curls betta come out snatched!  been watching too much tamar and vince lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I think I better get a relaxer & stop playing around before I do more damage than good.


----------



## Embyra

Just used miss jessie curly meringue at first when it was going I didn't have high hopes but eventually it turned out better than expected 

You do need a lot of it but so far my hair looks good 
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay

Rocking the hell out of this headband.  I'm officially going back to them.  As long as I got some grease and my edges are laid nicely and my makeup is nice, I'm good.  I feel a bit more professional with it anyway.  I'll rock them until I get a bun and just call it a day.  Good to know that I have some styles to wear out if I go anywhere though.


----------



## Embyra

Just realised its been a little over 4 years since I said I would never go back to my hairdresser ....which turned into me transitioning and going natural and joining lhcf  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

hair hair hair, it's all I think about. I need to get a life.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Not sure if I'm washing my hair this weekend.  But if I do, I'm just going to rollerset it, airdry over night, then curl w/ a ceramic curling iron in the morning.  And I'll do that all at night after my evening nap.  Lawd I love that nap.


ETA:  Matter of fact...it would be lovely to shampoo right after my bath, then slap on some conditioner, plastic, and a scarf and leave in until after my nap.  I guess I could just lay a towel on my pillow.  I'd prob do that w/ CPR.  Then after rinsing it out, use Moisturefuse for a few before rollersetting.


----------



## Ogoma

Cannot wait to go home and co-wash my hair. It is a greasy mess.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I wonder if I could get away w/ just wearing it airdried actually.  If I greased my scalp and laid it down after it dried.  I might see on Saturday.  And if it's wack will just go over with a curling iron.

ETA:  The only part I"m really worried about is the back.  Other than that, since I'm wearing a headband anyway, not too concerned.


----------



## Embyra

I need to start taking viviscal I bought it then stopped I'm useless when it comes to taking pills smh

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## melissa-bee

I've been seeing a lot of women in London wear those donut buns recently.


----------



## Lissa0821

Since I have started putting my deep conditioner on dry hair as my prepoo, my new growth is softer.  I am 12 weeks post and really not in the mood to touch up my roots yet. In fact, I really don't even think about it.  I roller set, flat iron my roots and keep it moving.


----------



## Ogoma

Why did I see a longer strand of hair with no bulb wrapped around my hoop earrings?!?!?! I cannot wait to get home and put this hair up.


----------



## Embyra

melissa-bee said:


> I've been seeing a lot of women in London wear those donut buns recently.



Me too!!! I personally can't stand it the bun looks too neat and pinned on ....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Hmmmm I'm not going to lie but I have spent the past 30 ....maybe 45 mins  in the bathroom playing with my hair 

Maybe it's a combo of my DC last night but this miss jessie curly meringue is the shiiiiiii.......

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lissa0821

Aireen I used the Organix Awapuhi shampoo and conditioner last night and really like it.  The shampoo was a little stripping but the conditioner more than made up for putting moisture back in my hair.  The conditioner detangled my hair nicely and it was easy to rollerset my hair last night.


----------



## chelleypie810

tried the 2 minute keratin yesterday. sat under the dryer with it for about 2-3 mins... that stuff is BOMB. my breakage has stopped. and ive tried EVERYTHING for breakage including alter ego which didn't seem special to me esp for the price. I was using my silicon mix, hair mayo, nutress. none of it was working. i've gotten the poo, the 2minute, keratin and green tea spray, and pro vitamin so hopefully using this line will strengthen and thicken up my hair. that's the focus right now b/c i dont like how thin my hair feels lately. also goin on a low heat regi.


----------



## Philippians413

Look at that beautiful baby!


----------



## JeterCrazed

I had a long hair dream last night. I LOVE THOSE!!


----------



## halee_J

I want to try Keracare's wax stick, I want an alternative to gel this winter.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I brought curly hair for New Years but now I want a Bob lol so I guess I'll have to stick with the curly hair and get a Bob later on in 2013


----------



## HanaKuroi

I don't understand rollersetting and then using a curling iron. I thought rollersetting eliminated the need for a curling iron. It doesn't?


----------



## knjsavy

Loving the versatility that flat twisting is giving me right now - quick and easy styling


----------



## Embyra

Still loving my miss jessie hair yup I said it feel no Shame Lool 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aireen

Lissa0821 said:


> @Aireen I used the Organix Awapuhi shampoo and conditioner last night and really like it.  The shampoo was a little stripping but the conditioner more than made up for putting moisture back in my hair.  The conditioner detangled my hair nicely and it was easy to rollerset my hair last night.


I don't use the shampoo but the conditioner is everythinggggg, glad you like it, Lissa0821.


----------



## yaya24

I want to buy some liquid panthenol  for my conditioner and shampoo ..and maybe my leave in


----------



## fatimablush

i knew i should not have bought that relaxer. i knew i should have bought the Nairobi relaxer. i have never regretted something so much in my life.

i will just buy the Nairobi relaxer and do a corrective in January.


----------



## Embyra

Just chucked out the stuff I bought a while back where I was planning on being a mixologist 


Who am I a kidding I don't have time for all a dat!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## APrayer4Hair

My steamer arrived!!! Idk how to put it together tho because the instructions suck


----------



## HanaKuroi

Embyra said:
			
		

> Just chucked out the stuff I bought a while back where I was planning on being a mixologist
> 
> Who am I a kidding I don't have time for all a dat!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You were an inspiration. All those eo's and saa's. You threw them out?


----------



## Embyra

HanaKuroi said:


> You were an inspiration. All those eo's and saa's. You threw them out?



Ahhhh thank you honey 


No still kept and use the SAA and EO 

 I bought other stuff like preservatives and waxes and these other stuff to boil up to make lotions and potions but meh that's not going to happen lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy

I guess I should do something to my hair beside buy up a bunch of stuff. I've been spending online like it's cardio. Whew! 

Finally feeling full of energy and am using it all up decorating for Christmas.  What about being ready for the meetup tomorrow?  Ehn, I'll probably wig it again this year.    Speaking of, I'm looking forward to seeing everyone at the Atlanta meetup!


----------



## sckri23

I want to cuss my cowash conditioner isn't in this store and this is the only store I get it from.


----------



## Aireen

sckri23 said:


> I want to cuss my cowash conditioner isn't in this store and this is the only store I get it from.


What conditioner do you use?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Just finished relaxing my mom's hair. Guess I gotta get mine another time cause Im too tired to start on mine. Mind as well go up to 6 months post relaxer because the rest of the month is way too busy for me. Oh well....


----------



## ecadnacmc

Just realized that part of the reason my hair journey seems to be taking so long is that despite the fact I've been natural 4eva I basically have been transitioning from badly damaged natural hair to healthy natural hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma

poochie167

December Hits or Misses please


----------



## sckri23

Aireen said:


> What conditioner do you use?



Hairvitalize Balsam and Protien


----------



## leiah

Im choosing to believe all these short hairs im seeing all over the place came from the dog...


----------



## spellinto

I am having dreams of rocking highlights & a side bang!   I'm thinking I might get them to start off my Junior Year in the fall...hmm.  Everyone I've asked says honey brown highlights or a brown ombre effect would look the prettiest with my complexion (and it's probably the safest bet), but for some reason I keep dreaming of more reddish enhancements.  In the mean time, I'll be browsing through hairstyles via internet...

...er, I mean, studying for finals


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

What I Need to do is stop spending all my time in Off Topic, while I play myself and ignore my hair.  The tanglefest I was treated to during today's wash session was All my own doing...not a great time...


----------



## Napp

I deep conditioned for a few hours today and the results were amazng. I was loosing a huge ball of hair every wash day and when i washed my hair today it was such a tiny ball. i think i definitely need to get back to regular deep conditioning


----------



## fairyhairy




----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Let the one product line experiment begin. I love me some Nairobi let me see if she loves me back!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

leiah said:


> Im choosing to believe all these short hairs im seeing all over the place came from the dog...



LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## OhmyKimB

MrsJaiDiva said:


> What I Need to do is stop spending all my time in Off Topic, while I play myself and ignore my hair.  The tanglefest I was treated to during today's wash session was All my own doing...not a great time...



This all day!


----------



## OhmyKimB

Laziness is my downfall. My hair was its greatest when I was washing once a week. Back to the original plan.


----------



## NJoy

Well, I guess I'm inside today. My 6yr old is sick with fever. He's asleep now on meds. So, you know what that means! While he's a dreamin', I'll be a steamin'! FINALLY! I'm going to DC with steam. It's been so long.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

OhmyKimB said:


> Laziness is my downfall. My hair was its greatest when I was washing once a week. Back to the original plan.



Yup!  I know I need to wash 2x's a week, and I've been falling all the way off.  Yesterday my hair was like "You gonna learn today!"   I need to get my lazy butt back to the drawing board...APL has made me cocky.


----------



## Ogoma

fairyhairy said:


>



fairyhairy
Where is this from?


----------



## Ogoma

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Yup!  I know I need to wash 2x's a week, and I've been falling all the way off.  Yesterday my hair was like "You gonna learn today!"   I need to get my lazy butt back to the drawing board...APL has made me cocky.



APL has me scared . Before I had nothing to lose, but now I am experiencing the convenience of medium length hair and I don't want to go back to the awkward stage.


----------



## fairyhairy

@Ogoma some random tumblr page reading about the walking dead, lol,

eta: found it! http://sonofbaldwin.tumblr.com/page/2


----------



## LivingInPeace

My hair is long enough for me to start bunning without looking like a bubble headed moron so I think I'll start using it as a protective style.


----------



## melissa-bee

Her hair colour is amazing.




I've never seen such a natural vibrant colour.


----------



## TheVioletVee

I love co-washing. My hair is always so moisturized afterwards.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Just took my cornrows down for the week. My hair felt like butter. New growth soft and thick and the ends were not like Rice Crispies no snapping,crackling or popping lol. I think  I will have to blow out weekly and also continue use of Ion hard water line. I need that ish to go on sale so I can buy the liter bottles. It's like those products make all my other products do what they were prescribed to do.


----------



## Minimalist

Y'all I just took scissors to my head and started hacking it off. I don't even know how to cut hair so you can imagine what I look like right now - a big ole mess. I feel good though so I hope I don't wake up tomorrow crying  I've been stuck at APL for too long with relaxer damage. I just had to free myself from it all.


----------



## leiah

I hate getting inconsistent results from products it has me so confused!


----------



## spellinto

Going back to what I know.  I miss my hair when it was consistently moisturized & had absolutely no breakage.  Soon as I can, I'll order a bottle of my beloved fractionated coconut oil.  In the mean time, I guess I'll use this bottle of Vitamin E blend (safflower oil, Vit E, coconut oil) to seal with.  And I really want to see what I'd look like with a side bang already!


----------



## NJoy

I heart Samara Girl (Freetress).


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

thw awkward moment when i bought close to 5 knock off extra wide and long curlformers on ebay in may and now they are too short....


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

I am loving my first henna treatment. I can't stand how hard it is to get out and all of the clean up. I guess a small price to pay for healthy stronger hair.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I have straightened my hair twice since I got my bkt. I am loving the looser curl pattern so I will probably wear it curly for a while and then straighten it again for my work holiday party (gotta be fly ).

I bought a new blow dryer and a new round brush . I need to stock up on some more of my holy grail leave-ins and some more serum and deep conditioner for when I do use heat on my hair.

being natural is far more expensive that when I was relaxed . My poor pockets


----------



## HanaKuroi

I hope I really have my hair figured out this year!  I started my journey in May '11. I started buying my products from online vendors this Spring and there is a difference in quality and my hair. I hope 2013 is my year.


----------



## fairyhairy

my steamer just melted I mean wtf? arghhhhhh, its only a year old


----------



## Ogoma

I need to go and wash my hair. I am feeling so lazy......


----------



## melissa-bee

This yoghurt and coconut milk conditioner is dripping on my scalp. I hope it doesn't linger on my scalp tomorrow.


----------



## ChocolatePie777

Ogoma said:


> fairyhairy
> Where is this from?



Chelsea latley show


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I'm bored with my hair and feel like relaxing.

I probably won't do it because I will miss my wash and go, but I'm >this< close to doing it.  I just really like my hair when it's straight.  I have supa thick hair and it looks great relaxed or natural straightened, but as a natural it takes too long to get it straight and I can't roller set like I would like to.  

BLAH!


----------



## Ogoma

Steamed for the first time since July. I need to get used to that steamer again.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Still haven't relaxed. I swear working out makes you not want to waste a good relaxer. Lol


----------



## Aireen

Aiming to take green smoothies at least once a day. There's something so refreshing about trying to be healthy for your body - and hair.


----------



## Aireen

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Still haven't relaxed. I swear working out makes you not want to waste a good relaxer. Lol


Well the good thing is that you're probably going to be really surprised the longer you go. How many weeks post are you again, pre_medicalrulz?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Aireen

I'm 21 weeks


----------



## jbwphoto1

JeterCrazed said:


> I had a long hair dream last night. I LOVE THOSE!!



I must not be doing enough for/with my hair.  I don't remember ever having a long hair dream.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ogoma said:


> APL has me scared . Before I had nothing to lose, but now I am experiencing the convenience of medium length hair and I don't want to go back to the awkward stage.



Ugh, nooo...the awkward stage was so Annoying!!  Although my hair still feels a bit awkward some days, at least it's good for the most part....so good, that I stupidly thought I could stray from my regimen.  Lesson Learned!


----------



## discodumpling

Contemplating another BC  My life has become very physically active and i'm anticipating it to be even more so come 2013! I don't wanna think about hair for a while & my hair is growing in so nicely again finally. I'm day dreaming of wash and go hair which I can only rock when I have a TWA...stay tuned y'all!


----------



## JerriBlank

bajandoc86, what kind of hair did you use for those twists? I've been wanting twists for the longest,but the kinky hair marketed for it looks damaging. The material isn't right...


----------



## Harina

Is it just me or is everyone obsessed with hair nowadays?? Not just black people like everyone.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Harina said:


> Is it just me or is everyone obsessed with hair nowadays?? Not just black people like everyone.



I would have to agree with you. I have noticed women of all races growing their hair longer. And if course me being hair obsessed has noticed the trend.


----------



## Dee_33

I wanna rollerset my hair tonight, but I don't wanna sit under the dryer.  Airdrying won't work since I have to be at work at 6:30am.  #firstworldproblems


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I was so close to getting a relaxer touch up. That is until I figured out a better way to stretch and manage my new growth. Now, instead of pulling it back in a bun, I put it in 3 flat switches. Amazing. I might have to stretch longer than my goal of 20 weeks.

I was tired of my highlights looking dull and dry. Tried John Frieda Clear Shine Luminous Hair Glaze. So far I like it. My color 'pops'. It's been added as my staple item for now.


----------



## Nonie

Every time I go to Sally's Beauty Supply, I leave there angrier than when I went in. WTF don't the ladies that work there familiarize themselves with stuff they stock???? 

One time I went in looking for Curlformers. The chick at the cashier told me with a straight face that that wasn't something they stock. I asked her if I could see what sort of curlers they had. She pointed me to the aisle where I'd find curlers and what else did I find? Curlformers of different sizes, and even the combo pack. :hardslap:

Today I go in and ask what is longest human hair for braiding they have. She says, "I don't know nuffin 'bout hair."  And that's OK with you? To be working in a store that sells a lot of stuff related to hair and not know anything about it? 

I seemed to only see weaving hair not braiding human hair. I ask her where can I find human hair for braiding. She sends me to the area with synthetic hair. Well at least she knew the difference between weaving and braiding hair. Just didn't know that none of what they had in stock was human hair. I had to tell her. Then she said they never sell human hair for braiding. Since when? :hardslap: 

I am reminded why for the last few years when I've bought human hair for braiding or weaving (for my sis) I have gone to the Asian store where the Korean dude knows e'rythang about our hair. He even helped me choose my Babyliss Pro Ceramic iron when I was torn on what to get. Seriously Sally's would be untouchable if their staff gave a damn about their jobs. I saw coupons for the store, but I'll even pass on those. Not to mention the hair was more expensive than I'd get from Hisandher.com whose hair has always been up to par. Wasted my damn gas for nuffin.


----------



## NJoy

Trying to talk myself into twisting my hair tonight.  Hubby's out of town so I'll definitely have the time.  But, I seem to be doing fine with my two Celie braids.  My hair is still well moisturized from saturday's DC.  Ehn.  We'll see.

Just thinking outloud.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ut oh. My hair smells. You would think I wasn't on a hair forum. Gym is putting funk in my hair LOL!! There's no way to wash all this in the middle of a work week. smh


----------



## Aireen

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ut oh. My hair smells. You would think I wasn't on a hair forum. Gym is putting funk in my hair LOL!! There's no way to wash all this in the middle of a work week. smh


BUN BUN BUN and try to dodge people's noses if they hug you.


----------



## coyacoy

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ut oh. My hair smells. You would think I wasn't on a hair forum. Gym is putting funk in my hair LOL!! There's no way to wash all this in the middle of a work week. smh



pre_medicalrulz....i have that same issue after having worked out a few days during the week and no indeed i will not be washing my hair midweek unless it is critical......so just wanted to suggest a combo that i have found works wonders to knock out the funk completely....it's burnt sugar pomade from Oyin and Claudie's tea spritz!  Hair smells wonderful for a good couple of days and you don't get any funky mid-day whiffs from your roots which i find happens when I've tried other products to eliminate hair funk. The Claudie's is optional really but the sugar pomade is essential...combined is a very nice mix ...smells great, looks great and feels great..
Hth!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Aireen LMBOOOOOOOO!!!

coyacoy THANKS CHICA! Will look it up when I get home.


----------



## Embyra

Day 6 with miss jessie curly meringue still loving it 
wish I bought the bigger size in the bogo sale 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2

I wish I could figure out a NICE non heat updo for this formal, but I haven't been successful yet. A bun on my textured hair don't look good with this formal dress. I would hate to straighten it just to put it in a southern tease bun but it would look so much better with with straighten hair....I don't know what to do.


----------



## Angelinhell

Going to Ulta today. I only intend to buy a leave in and serum, hope I don't lose my everlovin' mind in there


----------



## NJoy

Angelinhell said:


> Going to Ulta today. I only intend to buy a leave in and serum, hope I don't lose my everlovin' mind in there


 
Good luck with that. Sending up a prayer for you now.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Even though I'm leaving my hair alone, I really want to see what a perm rod set would do for my hair.  May try it out on Friday.  Just on dry hair, no product.  That way if I don't like it I can just come it out.


----------



## NikkiQ

Boggles my mind to think that I'll be celebrating my 2 year nappiversary in 2 months already!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## freckledface

naturalagain2 said:


> I wish I could figure out a NICE non heat updo for this formal, but I haven't been successful yet. A bun on my textured hair don't look good with this formal dress. I would hate to straighten it just to put it in a southern tease bun but it would look so much better with with straighten hair....I don't know what to do.



If you have time you could roller set it.


----------



## Meritamen

Got my CurlKit! It feels like Xmas came early for my hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Getting off early to wash the gym funk out of my hair. Hopefully airdried by sunset.


----------



## Dee_33

Since my coconut oil turned solid in the cooler weather I topped the bottle off with a mix of grapeseed oil and EVOO...my hair ♥'s this new combo.  Looks like a happy accident in the making.

Looking forward to next week's rollerset and flat-ironing...fresh hair for Christmas...yeauuuhhh


----------



## spellinto

Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisture Treatment makes me so happy!  This is only my second time using it so I can't really review it yet, but just the smell alone is so pretty and soothing to me.  I liked the citrus smell of the ORS Replenishing Conditioner but I LOVE the perfumey, floral? smell of Silk Elements.  It also softens and detangles my hair on impact!  The first time, I used it after I shampooed my hair.  Now I am using it on (extremely!) dry hair.  I just lightly misted my hair with water and applied.  This is my way of saying sorry to my hair for treating it like crap the past couple of days...er, weeks.


----------



## LoveisYou

going to weave for a year then transition to texlaxing


----------



## Ogoma

I have been using Tresmme Naturals as my leave-in and it is working, but I don't want to use it anymore. I am trying to be good, but I like using (mostly) natural products on my hair. It makes me feel like I am doing something good for my hair.


----------



## growbaby

can someone please start a transitioning hair buddy thread


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I can't lie. I love my straightened hair; but, I really miss my curls. I really want to see what they look like now that the last relaxed ends are gone. Plus, the chick that did my hair irritated my scalp with the hot comb (I have burn marks, ya'll). So, I'm also a bit paranoid at the moment.

Ugh!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I wss too tired to wash my hair. *shrugs* I will just do it Friday morning.


----------



## tocktick

Just recently realised that I get the best braid-outs on my hair when I do just four braids. I got lazy one day and couldn't be bothered to do the usual 12+ but I was surprised at how much better it looked and lasted throughout the day. I can't think of any negatives: less manipulation, less time spent removing braids, less time braiding etc.


----------



## leiah

Made my henna way too runny to sleep in.  I've got 2 plastic bags, 2 conditioning caps, a satin bonnet with a towel stuffed inside all the way around and a towel on my pillowcase.  I can feel it sloshing around and dripping in there its just dreadful but there's no way I can wash it out now.


----------



## spellinto

I love my hair today   It's all thanks to Silk Elements and Hair One!  I DC'd overnight with the SE Moisture Treatment on dry hair, then cleansed/conditioned with Hair One Sweet Almond Oil Cleanser afterwards.  When I took my hair down from my turbie wrap, my hair was SO FREAKIN SOFT it was RIDICULOUS.  I mean it wasn't "mushy" or anything (I know the protein in the SE kicked in because my breakage ceased completely)...just super moist and really cool to the touch.  Even after I detangled (which usually dries it out a bit), my hair still retained all the moisture.  Speaking of which, detangling was a BREEZE...all of my shed hairs just kind of fell gracefully from my head and plopped on to the floor.  It was like my hair was only a few weeks post when it's actually almost 4 months.  Unfortunately I wasn't able to seal much of the moisture in without my beloved coconut oil around, but at least I had this sub-par Vitamin E oil blend to use (Safflower oil, vitamin e, coconut oil).  I love these results so much...THIS is what my hair is supposed to feel like!  Right now I am out and about so before I left I made sure to put on a shower cap and then a beanie to try to prolong these results and keep my strands warm.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Oyin hair dew sealed with jbco, and oyin burnt sugar pomade on the very ends. My hair lves this combination.

Something nice is happening to my hair. 


My hair has been getting coily-er over the past several weeks.

Small changes can lead to big results.


----------



## Dee_33

So I got my hair cut into a chin length bob back in 2010, today it's 8 inches longer.  So I'm thinking I retained 4 inches of growth in 2011 and 2012...not too shabby.  I got it trimmed about 3 wks ago so my ends are fresh to death, LOL.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I really want to retouch tonight and do an airdried rollerset


----------



## ResultsMayVary

My hair is starting to look really healthy, wearing a boring top knot everyday has really helped


----------



## Aireen

My hair is about 2.5 months post and I'm just not in the mood to stretch my relaxer, I don't know why I'm just not having it. I guess it could be due to me relaxer A LOT and often in 2012. Ugh... oh well I'll wait, it's almost the end of the year.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

***VERY RANDOM***

My daughter,who just turned 2, is standing next to me trying to discreetly poop in her pants. She's suddenly very interested in the news.


----------



## halee_J

Skimped on my DC time on sunday and I'm paying for it, hair is playing the royal fool LOL


----------



## Angelinhell

Would you pay $17 for a product with these ingredients?
The product is Mizani foam wrap, why is a paraben and fragrance so high on the list

Aqua / Water, Oleth-20, Polyquaternium-22, Polyquaternium-11, Decyl Glucoside, Phenoxyethanol, Dimethicone PEG-7 Cocoate, Parfum / Fragrance, Methylparaben, Panthenol, Disodium EDTA, Benzyl Salicylate, Limonene, Hexyl Cinnamal, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone, PEG-75 Shea Butter Glycerides, Hydroxycitronellal, Amyl Cinnamal, Benzyl Benzoate, Eugenol, Isoeugenol, Linalool, 2-Oleamido-1, 3-Octadecanediol.


----------



## beautyintheyes

My first relaxer in my live and I just put a weave in for my graduation tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## halee_J

Angelinhell said:


> Would you pay $17 for a product with these ingredients?
> The product is Mizani foam wrap, why is a paraben and fragrance so high on the list
> 
> Aqua / Water, Oleth-20, Polyquaternium-22, Polyquaternium-11, Decyl Glucoside, Phenoxyethanol, Dimethicone PEG-7 Cocoate, Parfum / Fragrance, Methylparaben, Panthenol, Disodium EDTA, Benzyl Salicylate, Limonene, Hexyl Cinnamal, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone, PEG-75 Shea Butter Glycerides, Hydroxycitronellal, Amyl Cinnamal, Benzyl Benzoate, Eugenol, Isoeugenol, Linalool, 2-Oleamido-1, 3-Octadecanediol.



Dude, that would have to be some mind blowing **** 






But seriously, you know how sometimes the ingredients are meh, but the formulation is just awesome? maybe if i hear enough ppl round here say they cant live without it lol.



Sigh I need some excitement in my hair life. I'm going to dip my toe into the world of cleansing cremes. I'm like so tardy for the party, but whatever lol.

aaannnd i think im going to try my hand at either a full lace wig or a lace u part wig.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

There's nothing like the first shampoo and DC after straightening your hair. I missed my curls. But, dang the shrinkage!


----------



## Angelinhell

halee_J said:


> Dude, that would have to be some mind blowing ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, you know how sometimes the ingredients are meh, but the formulation is just awesome? maybe if i hear enough ppl round here say they cant live without it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh I need some excitement in my hair life. I'm going to dip my toe into the world of cleansing cremes. I'm like so tardy for the party, but whatever lol.
> 
> aaannnd i think im going to try my hand at either a full lace wig or a lace u part wig.



It could possibly be an awsome product, but I think I read somewhere before that no ingredient really counts as part of the product after a paraben.....I wonder how true that is

It's between the Mizani, Nairobi, Joico k pak foaming leave in, and Paul Mitchell foaming pomade.


----------



## Philippians413

I'm so happy right now! My mom got me the LCL Beauty hooded dryer, as a Christmas gift, that I was too cheap to buy myself. She's trying to deny what it is, but the box says big as day "LCL Beauty." I can't wait to use it! I'll FINALLY be able to do flexi-rod sets, roller sets, and DC with heat.


----------



## sckri23

My friend just said I had good hair. Wow thats awesome, my healthy hair practices must be working. But I have a week to go before I relax. I just cowashed and oiled my hair. Can’t wait to relax next week and show my boo my new hair!!!


----------



## sharifeh

I like natural hair companies and products but my hair seems to respond better to salon brands  
With the exception of qhemet, my hair loved qhemet.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

7am. About to get this morning DC in while doing my final paper all before my 2pm weight training session.


----------



## Aireen

I think my hair has enough new growth for me to know for sure if my Organix conditioners are going to be TRUE staples. I'm coming up to 3 months post so I'll know if I can keep using these conditioners all throughout my routine. I used different conditioners for my last wash (ones I never tried, I'm a pj lol) and my hair came out like crap, I could tell my hair missed the Organix. Ah well, today my hair will rejoice, I'm returning to my babies. <3


----------



## jbwphoto1

So I'm in the grocery store waiting at the deli for my ham and cheese and notice this white woman walking by with long blonde hair.  Then I think to myself, "I can see straight through her ends.  She needs to think about a trim."   

One day a stranger in a store or in the hallway at work will turn around and ask if I'm looking at her hair and I will have to lie and say something about admiring it.


----------



## msbettyboop

Henna mixed with indigo followed by my new fabulous DC mix.


----------



## Dee_33

Wondering if flat-ironing once a month can cause heat damage?  I'm gonna use heat protectant and my flat-iron will be on 350.


----------



## sckri23

Ok if I cocleanse then flatiron my hair tomorrow can I still relax on tuesday or wednesday? Or will my hair need a break?


----------



## HanaKuroi

jbwphoto1 said:
			
		

> So I'm in the grocery store waiting at the deli for my ham and cheese and notice this white woman walking by with long blonde hair.  Then I think to myself, "I can see straight through her ends.  She needs to think about a trim."
> 
> One day a stranger in a store or in the hallway at work will turn around and ask if I'm looking at her hair and I will have to lie and say something about admiring it.



I think you should shame the devil and tell the truth.

Then come back here and tell us what happened.


----------



## NJoy

How am I gonna break it to my hubby that I'm converting his home office into my personal salon? I barely have space in my room for my steamer and now I've gone a bought a freestanding ionic dryer. I mean....where does he think I'm gonna put my stuff? I've taken over our room, the closet and our bathroom. I'm out of space. It's the only thing that makes sense...unless he wants me to start shopping for a new house.  Either way. His choice.


----------



## venusfly

You buy cheap, you buy twice! Whenever I ignore this rule, I always end up wasting money.   

I ended up buying a Mason Pearson rake, tail comb and an extra-large natural board bristle paddle brush .......because the set of Hercules Sagemann combs I bought for $120 on Black Friday just didn't impress me when I received them.  

I believe that dollar cost averageraging the price of an item divided by how much use you get over many years means you get your moeny's worth because quality usually lasts.....

But noooo, I tried to be thrifty because one of my new years resoloution is to spend less and save more... so yeah, I talked myself into getting the HS combs. 

I should have just got my one MP rake, and one tail comb and one brush and kept it moving! Wasted the money spent on the HS comb set as I do believe they said no returns on their website.  

I will save money next year, but I'm still only buying the very best.


----------



## Dee_33

Decided to get demi-coloring during my next hair appt.  The stylist uses Redken EQ, which is supposed to be gentle on hair.  I'm praying for good results.


----------



## TheVioletVee

I'm going to Bath and Body Works tomorrow to check out the ingredients in their moisturizing conditioners.  The reviews say that the scents are really good and they last a long time.  I would love nice smelling hair all day.


----------



## Aireen

I'm thinking that 6 months after I get to HL I'm gonna transition to be natural.  I've been pondering it for a long time and I'm thinking of just cutting away the relaxed ends as it grows. LOL the thought's still processing so I don't know, I'll have to start looking at transition videos and ask questions when the time comes. I know I probably won't be relaxing my hair forever though.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I'm tired of dealing with my new growth. I may bring in the new year with a fresh relaxer touch up. The question is, do I want to go through the trouble of doing it myself or do I want to go to the salon?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I seriously gotta wash this hair. I just been sooooooo tired.


----------



## msbettyboop

Creme of nature argan oil shampoo is THE ONE! Baby, you're the one I've been waiting for all my natural hair life.....


----------



## melissa-bee

I should definitely make apl next year.


----------



## halee_J

msbettyboop said:


> Creme of nature argan oil shampoo is THE ONE! Baby, you're the one I've been waiting for all my natural hair life.....



Bomb, girl. BOMB.com


----------



## Storyteller

Cut my hair today. I feel so much better and I was actually giddy with the scissors. lol I missed my short hair; I'm excited to play with it!


----------



## lamaria211

halee_J said:


> Bomb, girl. BOMB.com



I love it. I bought 2 while they were bogo at Walgreens


----------



## halee_J

lamaria211 said:


> I love it. I bought 2 while they were bogo at Walgreens



Nice! I never see that stuff on sale.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm not joining all these challenges in 2013. Besides most of them are repetitive esp the health challenges. I'll do one hair challenge & one health challenge (maybe) .


----------



## spellinto

Deep conditioning with Aussie Moist "Deeeeep" Conditioner on dry, dirty hair.  Wasn't motivated enough to hop in the shower and cleanse first, and I didn't want to use my good (more expensive) DC, so I just used up the last of this cheap one.  My hair is so thirsty this deep into my stretch that it'll take anything at this point


----------



## JerriBlank

Took my weave down after two months,did a pre-poo,then a light shampoo. I got out of the shower to apply my dc,and I was doing a two step dc thing. After that I rubbed some SAA all over my twists to help get that strength back in there. My hair was wayyyyy too soft when I took that weave down.
Anyway,I had my SAA on the counter while I applied it. Why,why whyyyy did I knock over my little jug of silky proteiny wonder???
I panicked and saved most of it,but watching some of it just slosh down the drain hurt my soul! I wanted to smash my head into the sink and rub it around the basin. Ugh,that stuff should not be going to waste like that.


----------



## Aireen

I just drank the nastiest green smoothie ever. It tastes like how grass smells.  2 glasses worth too. I'm SO SO SO buying some banana tomorrow, I can't believe kale can taste that bad. Oh well I'm trying to be healthier so I don't regret it.


----------



## NJoy

Aireen said:


> I just drank the nastiest green smoothie ever. It tastes like how grass smells.  2 glasses worth too. I'm SO SO SO buying some banana tomorrow, I can't believe kale can taste that bad. Oh well I'm trying to be healthier so I don't regret it.



I thought you we gonna say you used wheatgrass juice in it. Just a little wheatgrass juice turned my best smoothie into what grass smells like. I juice with kale and don't get that at all. Throw some pineapple in there. Or switch to spinach. : yep:


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I'm so torn regarding what I want to do with my hair.  On one hand I want to relax it, but on the other I want to stay natural.

I love my natural hair when it's in a wash n go, but I can't do any other styles. Twist outs, braid outs and those kid of styles don't look right on me and I don't have the time for them anymore.  I also don't really care for the time it takes for me to straighten my hair.  I miss wetting my relaxed hair and combing it in less than a minute.  I never had ssks or split ends.  

I know I will miss my wash and go, so that's my only issue with relaxing. 

Oh and naturals don't sleep on Aphogee's 2 minute.  My hair felt amazing after I used that.  It was buttery soft and had some serious act right.


----------



## JeterCrazed

I just wanna wear my hair nappy and unkempt today. Is that so bad?


----------



## Nix08

JeterCrazed said:


> I just wanna wear my hair nappy and unkempt today. Is that so bad?



As a fabulous woman it's your prerogative to wear your hair as you wish. ...... just cross your fingers you don't see an old friend looking fly  I hate when that happens


----------



## melissa-bee

Put some plain mayonnaise in my hair. 
I hope this is good enough to replace messy a$$ coconut milk.


----------



## Minimalist

It's only been a week after chopping off all my relaxed bits and I'm already itching to slap a relaxer in this and just resign to the fact being natural is not for me. Can.not.deal.


----------



## Dee_33

Can't believe I'm 6 months post.  The longest I've gone is 9 months then I relaxed again.   Going back to the salon was the best thing I've done for this transition.   Until I learn how to flatiron my own hair, I'm leaving it to the pros.  I'm def going to be a natural who rocks straight hair most of the time.  I love straight hair but not relaxers and flatironed natural hair is a happy medium for me.


----------



## growbaby

The longest sections of my hair measure to about 13in.. My clip-ins are 14in.. Makes it look like I just have thin ends when I wear them .. :sigh: time for new ones. They had a good run.


----------



## kismettt

i've been trying to decide if i should "go natural"  for a couple of years now. i don't do anything with my hair. i workout 5x/week.  i'm beginning to think this time might stick.  but what to do b/n when i'm ready to BG & now.  my last relaxer was in October I believe.

i have _a lot _of hair. my biggest fear has been dealing w/ it natural since i certainly don't do anything w/ it relaxed.  ahhh

plus i've been wanting BSL forever, and it's been 3 years.  clearly my "i'm not dealing with this" attitude is doing nothing for helping me get to that goal.


----------



## Aireen

NJoy said:


> I thought you we gonna say you used wheatgrass juice in it. Just a little wheatgrass juice turned my best smoothie into what grass smells like. I juice with kale and don't get that at all. Throw some pineapple in there. Or switch to spinach. : yep:


Nah I just used kale, lime, coconut oil, and honey. I had nothing else to sweeten it. I thought the lime would help neutralize the kale's flavour which it did kinda but it was still hard to get down. I have no fruit in the house lol... shopping tomorrow I guess.


----------



## VeryBecoming

I vow to spend more time in this forum in 2013


----------



## spellinto

Is it bad that I used pure corn oil to seal?   It'll have to do until my frac. coconut oil comes in the mail.  Sigh.


----------



## spellinto

kismettt said:


> i've been trying to decide if i should "go natural"  for a couple of years now. i don't do anything with my hair. i workout 5x/week.  i'm beginning to think this time might stick.  but what to do b/n when i'm ready to BG & now.  my last relaxer was in October I believe.
> 
> i have _a lot _of hair. my biggest fear has been dealing w/ it natural since i certainly don't do anything w/ it relaxed.  ahhh
> 
> plus i've been wanting BSL forever, and it's been 3 years.  clearly my "i'm not dealing with this" attitude is doing nothing for helping me get to that goal.



are locs an option? i could be wrong but they appear to be pretty low maintanence


----------



## Angelinhell

I might have to go back to using heat weekly, though I really don't want to. But my hair grew best this way honestly. My rollersets are too hit or miss for me, even if I use the same products from the previous set. I don't think it would be so bad to go back to weekly heat, I mean 90% of my products are protein.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ladies are we prepping our hair for Christmas? I don't know what I'm going to do w/ mine at almost 6 months post. I just wanna look cute w/o a wig though. Sigh....


----------



## Dee_33

^^^I'm getting it rollerset and flatironed


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

luving me said:


> ^^^I'm getting it rollerset and flatironed



I'm jealous. Somebody need to come rollerset mine. Sigh....


----------



## Dee_33

^^^don't be...I'm having it done at Ulta, I'm loving the salon these days.


----------



## Kurlee

why is it that when I flat iron my hair, it is laid and nice on the first day, by the next morning, my roots are kicking afrolistics?  why do i bother? I flat ironed on 375


----------



## -PYT

pre_medicalrulz how bout a twistout/braidout?


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

AHeadOfCoils said:


> I'm so torn regarding what I want to do with my hair.  On one hand I want to relax it, but on the other I want to stay natural.
> 
> I love my natural hair when it's in a wash n go, but I can't do any other styles. Twist outs, braid outs and those kid of styles don't look right on me and I don't have the time for them anymore.  I also don't really care for the time it takes for me to straighten my hair.  I miss wetting my relaxed hair and combing it in less than a minute.  I never had ssks or split ends.
> 
> I know I will miss my wash and go, so that's my only issue with relaxing.
> 
> Oh and naturals don't sleep on Aphogee's 2 minute.  My hair felt amazing after I used that.  It was buttery soft and had some serious act right.



Clearly, I'm never going to relax.  I went into Sally's and picked up my old fav relaxer..  I put that joint *right* back down and walked out.  I know that I will never be able to put that stuff in my hair again, but I'm steady fooling myself.  

I twisted my hair up and did an updo.  This will get me through the week.  & next week, I'm going to flat iron.


----------



## NappyNelle

I'm so tired of sitting under this dryer. C'mon hair, dry please!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

The pain of washing out henna. OMG I forgot about this part!!!


----------



## Angelinhell

I just learned the hard way that it's really best to stay within one product line.....well for me anyway.
I just washed my hair with paul mitchell shampoo, conditioned with keracare, joico k pak leave in, and chi serum, my hair is a HAM right now. *Sigh* guess I'll rewash tomorrow.


----------



## sharifeh

Angelinhell said:
			
		

> I just learned the hard way that it's really best to stay within one product line.....well for me anyway.
> I just washed my hair with paul mitchell shampoo, conditioned with keracare, joico k pak leave in, and chi serum, my hair is a HAM right now. *Sigh* guess I'll rewash tomorrow.



I hate when I have to re-do my hair the next day. It makes me mad


----------



## Aireen

I'm so tempted to buy a steamer although I don't really think my hair needs one but ugh it looks so relaxing and seems to be the ultimate in moisture.


----------



## sharifeh

Aireen said:
			
		

> I'm so tempted to buy a steamer although I don't really think my hair needs one but ugh it looks so relaxing and seems to be the ultimate in moisture.



I want one too. Does it take up a lot of space though?


----------



## sckri23

Minimalist said:


> It's only been a week after chopping off all my relaxed bits and I'm already itching to slap a relaxer in this and just resign to the fact being natural is not for me. Can.not.deal.



I chopped of my relaxed hair at 10 weeks so I can have texlaxed hair all the way through, its almost 16 weeks, 2 days away from my relaxer but these questions. Why you have a relaxer kit if your natural? Why did you go natural in the first place if your just gonna relax your hair? 

Im not saying texturizer cause they think that is still natural, and I'm not saying texlaxed cause I'm pretty sure they don't know what that is. I'm starting my texlaxed journey whether know what that is or not. So I just started saying, I went natural cause I thought I could handle it but I can't stand the knots so I'm relaxing. 

I guess ima have to keep my hair straight and gain more length before I start to explain what texturizer really is.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

-PYT

Yea that sounds like a good idea & most likely the only thing I could pull off so far in my stretch.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am going to step up my moisture game this year.  Since I am done with school I will be going back to cowashing once a week and deep conditioning once a week.  I haven't decided if I am going to heatless (specifically flat ironing) this year.  I am thinking about it.


----------



## Aireen

sharifeh said:


> I want one too. Does it take up a lot of space though?


Well I like the Huetiful Hair Steamer, it seems to be easy to put together and store. I can fit it under my sink cabinet if I did purchase but I've heard mixed reviews so I don't want to waste money on something so fickle.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Crap. Just found out I have to be w/ extended fam on Christmas this year so now I have to get a relaxer this weekend which is earlier than I want too. smh. This is giong to be a waste of a perfect relaxer. Bahhh Humbug!


----------



## NJoy

Aireen said:


> Well I like the Huetiful Hair Steamer, it seems to be easy to put together and store. I can fit it under my sink cabinet if I did purchase but I've heard mixed reviews so I don't want to waste money on something so fickle.


 
sharifeh
*@*Aireen

I do have an issue with storing my full-size steamer. I usually just push it into a not-so-accessible corner. That's my only complaint. But I won't be without it. It supercharges any moisturizing DC. I. Love it! I wouldn't say it takes up too much space but, you do have to have space for it. I just don't. Not in my room anyway. But, I'm going to take over hubby's home office space for my steamer and my new standing dryer. I simply need more space for all my stuff. 

I hear a major complaint with Huetiful is that it doesn't get the nape portion of the hair. I was asking about different models and someone said she also has the nape issue. She has to turn around and use it for awhile to make sure the nape is getting enough steam.

And for me, I just don't like table top appliances. Like my hooded dryer. I can never get it quite right with height, balancing it (keeping it from tipping forward) and a good location to use it.

Just thought I'd share my two cents.


----------



## Rocky91

I am cutting my hair drastically low later on today. Like a fade.
I am pretty sure.
Absolutely everyone I know is against it, but they all know how hard-headed I get about certain decisions...once my mind is made up, it's a wrap. It is really amusing me though how pressed people are over MY hair-they acting like I'm cutting off a leg or a foot.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Go hard or be bald...I'm getting my 6 inches in 2013.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Angelinhell said:


> I might have to go back to using heat weekly, though I really don't want to. But my hair grew best this way honestly. My rollersets are too hit or miss for me, even if I use the same products from the previous set. I don't think it would be so bad to go back to weekly heat, I mean 90% of my products are protein.



I'm wondering if I'll be making this same statement shortly.  I think as long as I'm not as worried about style I can work it.  It's a very boring headband - sometimes frizzy - look.  Trying to decide if I'll join that no-heat challenge too.  



Kurlee said:


> why is it that when I flat iron my hair, it is laid and nice on the first day, by the next morning, my roots are kicking *afrolistics*?  why do i bother? I flat ironed on 375



 Afrika Bambatata up in there




Angelinhell said:


> I just learned the hard way that it's really best to stay within one product line.....well for me anyway.
> I just washed my hair with paul mitchell shampoo, conditioned with keracare, joico k pak leave in, and chi serum, my hair is a HAM right now. *Sigh* guess I'll rewash tomorrow.




Which line do you typically stick with?  Any of those as long as it's the whole line?




SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Go hard or be bald...I'm getting my 6 inches in 2013.




Okay!?? *high-five*  I'm so tired of playing.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Rocky91

Well we support you here! Please show before & after pics when do.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

Rocky91 said:


> I am cutting my hair drastically low later on today. Like a fade.
> I am pretty sure.
> Absolutely everyone I know is against it, but they all know how hard-headed I get about certain decisions...once my mind is made up, it's a wrap. It is really amusing me though how pressed people are over MY hair-they acting like I'm cutting off a leg or a foot.


 
You know, if I was to ever cut my hair really short again (it's waistlength now), I think I'd go and flat iron the heck out of it beforehand


----------



## Aireen

- Mum said my hair looks lovely and that it's getting longer. I'm well on my way BACK to WL. I'm so happy LOL. <3

- Organix seems to be able to handle my stretched hair very well so it's a definite keeper. Right now I've been mixing it with some Roux PC and I'm liking my results.

- I saw these HUGE bottles of HE conditioners at Loblaws Superstore for $10. I was so tempted to buy but then I remembered my hair didn't LOVE them and I wouldn't know which one to get anyway so I left them be. I'll be going back for them though... when I've finished a few products. I can jazz it up with some Roux PC.

- Re-purchased my multivitamin.

- Feeling really good about my hair growth and hair health.


----------



## spellinto

Corn oil is surprisingly really moisturizing!  I didn't have any oils to seal with (except castor oil, but my hair hates it as a sealant ), so I used some pure corn oil that my family uses to cook with.  I wasn't expecting it to be anything but a greasy mess, but surprisingly, it makes my hair really soft & detangles beautifully!  My only critiques are that it doesn't impart shine into my hair and, although it does retain moisture, it doesn't necessarily reduce frizz.  This could be a really great oil for someone who wants more softness and less tangles but doesn't have the money to buy anything too pricey.


----------



## Meritamen

Gave my hair a good shampoo wash and detangeling after sleep on a twistout for two straight nights. Took forever to finish but my hair is now in twists and moisturized. My ends feel pretty knotted though so its time for a few search and destroy sessions. Regular trims seem to keep missing the knots.

I need to make a haircare travel kit. It sucks not having anything when I'm away from home and need to do something with my hair. Which reminds me that a good moisturizing spritiz would be a nice addition to my stash.

I made APL for real this go around. Since I won't be cutting into the length maybe it can start growing toward BSL.

I really want to try the Bee Mine product line but boy is it pricey.


----------



## sharifeh

Aireen
I'm so happy for you
I have to follow your lead 

are you british aireen? I noted the mum  



Aireen said:


> -* Mum* said my hair looks lovely and that it's getting longer. I'm well on my way BACK to WL. I'm so happy LOL. <3
> 
> - Organix seems to be able to handle my stretched hair very well so it's a definite keeper. Right now I've been mixing it with some Roux PC and I'm liking my results.
> 
> - I saw these HUGE bottles of HE conditioners at Loblaws Superstore for $10. I was so tempted to buy but then I remembered my hair didn't LOVE them and I wouldn't know which one to get anyway so I left them be. I'll be going back for them though... when I've finished a few products. I can jazz it up with some Roux PC.
> 
> - Re-purchased my multivitamin.
> 
> - Feeling really good about my hair growth and hair health.


----------



## leiah

I love how huge and ridiculous my sock bun is.  wow.


----------



## Rocky91

i got my fade y'all!
I love it! I will make a thread later.


----------



## pookaloo83

Rocky91 said:


> i got my fade y'all!
> I love it! I will make a thread later.



A fade?! I'll be waiting!

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Angelinhell

itismehmmkay 

I can't decide which line I want to stick with
Joico K pak(the other joico lines are hard to find locally)
Kenra
Keracare

The only products I like from Kenra is the leave in and serum.

The only products I like fron Keracare is the shampoo and conditioner(but they leave my hair too soft, mushy and moisturized.....Lol I know I sound crazy now).

The only K pak products I really use is the shampoo and liquid reconstructor leave in.(the leave in reconstructor works best with direct heat, it was terrible on my rollerset) 

I call myself wanting to start a "Use one product line" challenge, but I can't even decide myself


----------



## Aireen

sharifeh said:


> @Aireen
> I'm so happy for you
> I have to follow your lead
> 
> are you british aireen? I noted the mum


Thanks, sharifeh~ I'm so excited for my next relaxer!

No, not British. I'm from Trinidad and live in Canada.


----------



## sharifeh

Aireen said:


> The macadamia oil conditioner by Organix is also very good but the awapuhi is more moisturizing. I don't know how well the shampoo works, I don't mess around too much with shampoo because I've already found my staple that I probably will never give up but those two conditioners hands down are my new staples.  Sigh, they're just too good LOL, .



Aireen what's your staple shampoo?


----------



## Aireen

sharifeh said:


> @Aireen what's your staple shampoo?


Motions Professional Neutralizing Shampoo, sharifeh. It's foreva mah baby lol.


----------



## discodumpling

THIS is why I generally do what I want with mySELF. We actually had a family meeting about my hair THEY decided that I could cut but not down to a TWA like I wanted. So I put my hair in mini twists and hacked a good 2-3 inches off of each twist. 

I promised all concerned that if I still craved a TWA this time next year, i'm gonna just DO IT and they will have to deal.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

discodumpling said:


> THIS is why I generally do what I want with mySELF. We actually had a family meeting about my hair THEY decided that I could cut but not down to a TWA like I wanted. So I put my hair in mini twists and hacked a good 2-3 inches off of each twist.
> 
> I promised all concerned that if I still craved a TWA this time next year, i'm gonna just DO IT and they will have to deal.



Family meeting? Pssfttt! You're better than me. Lol


----------



## itismehmmkay

Angelinhell said:


> itismehmmkay
> 
> I can't decide which line I want to stick with
> Joico K pak(the other joico lines are hard to find locally)
> Kenra
> Keracare
> 
> The only products I like from Kenra is the leave in and serum.
> 
> The only products I like fron Keracare is the shampoo and conditioner(but they leave my hair too soft, mushy and moisturized.....Lol I know I sound crazy now).
> 
> The only K pak products I really use is the shampoo and liquid reconstructor leave in.(the leave in reconstructor works best with direct heat, it was terrible on my rollerset)
> 
> I call myself wanting to start a "Use one product line" challenge, but I can't even decide myself



 I know what you mean by the too mushy effect.

And hmm....try Keracare and Kenra and see what's up (poo and con...then leave in and serum).  Like maybe just two will mix.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I hate having to wash multiple times during the relaxer process. That's one thing that irks me about relaxing.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I got my BKT done a month ago and I think it is already starting to fade away . I plan on doing it again in february or so and hopefully it'll last longer.


----------



## Lucie

I did a ponytail today and I have been whipping it around for no dang reason, LOL!


----------



## Dee_33

^^^reminds me of how I whip my hair after a fresh flatiron, my mom told me I'm gonna break my neck, LOL.


----------



## sckri23

Just relaxed my hair and I have a mullet!!!


----------



## Nix08

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I hate having to wash multiple times during the relaxer process. That's one thing that irks me about relaxing.


 
I hate that about it too


----------



## growbaby

I used the blow drier 2 times this year n the flat iron 6..  that's preeeeeetty good for me.


----------



## Embyra

Couldn't be bothered to wash my hair tonight but forced myself 
I'm conditioning over night then ill bun for work tommorow it's the best I can do right now Lool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

My hair is just refusing to show length unless its damp or soaking wet 

In my wash and go  I swear it looks the same damn length as when I cut however many years ago 

Urgh what a mind f..k!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise

i think i have "use too many bobby/hair pins syndrome"  i always feel like if i dont use extra pins, my hair is going to come out of place and be lookin all crazy.  i always see people saying they use just 1 or 2 pins to hold their style up and im like...UGGGGGGGH.  paranoia! lol


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I had a dream the other night that I had TBL hair, and I kept pulling it down to admire the length....and it felt so goooood!!


----------



## Dee_33

Now that I've got my hair reg down I'm not gonna renew my sub next year.  I think I've gotten all there is for me to get from lhcf.  I will continue to hang out in the health and christian forums though.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007

I HATE wearing these french braids every other day to work....I know I don't look it but I feel like Maimie! Ugh... I need to practice flat twisting tonight....


----------



## SUPER SWEET

I think it's time for a new style...these layers are getting old!


----------



## leiah

I have to find a new way to air dry my hair I think i'm getting breakage from the way I braid


----------



## ms.tatiana

This is how I am feeling


----------



## jbwphoto1

ms.tatiana said:


> This is how I am feeling
> 
> View attachment 182779



That has got to be the cutest thing I have ever seen on this forum!


----------



## jbwphoto1

Just noticed it's bee n three months since my last henna.  I'll measure the gray hair for tracking purposes and do my henna this weekend.


----------



## Bozcurls

I'm flat ironing all winter. Sick and tired of removing  gobs and gobs of hair from the bath tub everytime I detangle.


----------



## Rocky91

My head is so cold when I step outside now that I'm **********. 
I was never a hat girl but now I understand. i need hats for xmas! I want my momma to knit me a cute one but she's still mad about my bald head so idk how that will go. 
I am a little nervous about seeing my family in a few days in general.

ETA: Wow balddheaded is censored lmao.


----------



## Embyra

Finished curl junkie deep fix got all of two uses out of it -____-

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nerdography

I tried Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Moisturizer, my hair is no longer bone dry.

Other than that my hair and I are on speaking terms again. I'm glad that I didn't cut it when I felt like it. I would have gone from WHIP length to SL.


----------



## NJoy

Another long hair dream last night. My natural hair was hanging at SL and i was telling a friend that it's HL.  I stretched it down and it was at the bottom of my rear. I'm not sure what length that is but it's definitely beyond HL.


----------



## JJamiah

Ready for my next semester.....bring it on...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Haven't washed my hair in 3 weeks. Oops. #Life


----------



## NikkiQ

My word. I'm gonna have my hair done by a professional for the first time in a year. 

 Lord PLEASE don't let a repeat of last year happen again this year


----------



## itismehmmkay

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Haven't washed my hair in 3 weeks. Oops. #Life



pre_medicalrulz i was trying to be on that regimen   What all do you do to your hair?


----------



## itismehmmkay

ms.tatiana said:


> This is how I am feeling
> 
> View attachment 182779



 Esp @ "be honest"


----------



## southerncitygirl

i can't wait till i get to wsl i have never had hair that long. of course with the shrinkage it will be sl or a lil longer. leaving my twists in instead of twistouts is making for more moisture retention. i may keep this up until april or may. i just moisturize and seal my twists, then put them in a ponytail. i run castor oil along the last 2-3 inches a few times a week along with moisturizing and sealing the entire length of the hair.

 i've been leaving soul glo marks on my downcoat and pillowcases but i don't care i'm doing laundry in a few


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

itismehmmkay said:


> pre_medicalrulz i was trying to be on that regimen   What all do you do to your hair?



Lol Nooooo 3 weeks is too long. I have been working late & working out that I haven't had time to wash it. LOL! I normally wash every weekend.


----------



## Darenia

I saw the loveliest set of locs on the most beautiful young lady.  I felt very awkward starring at her so I told her how pretty they were and she seemed genuinely surprised and flattered by the complement.


----------



## NGraceO

Sooooo, I've been asked SO many times this week if my hair is a WIG!!! I've NEVER before this been asked that and the answer is No (b/c usually it is a wig when I've been asked that lol). Feels great to say NO to that question!!!

Here's how I've been wearing my hair:


----------



## itismehmmkay

TamedTresses I didn't want to hijack ole girl's thread, but I saw we have the same siggy  Just different cuts of the scene....how many times did that girl twirl??!!


----------



## TamedTresses

itismehmmkay said:


> TamedTresses I didn't want to hijack ole girl's thread, but I saw we have the same siggy  Just different cuts of the scene....how many times did that girl twirl??!!



I lost count, but I'm sure she was dizzy. That's probably why she said she was going back to her room...but I'm pretty sure she twirled all the way back to her room too.


----------



## Angelinhell

I FINALLY got bullied into getting a Sally's beauty club card.....I don't even shop in there like that(some sales associates really get on my last nerve with all the badgering, you would think their life depended on it). I guess they might not be doing that well anymore, It was 2.50.


----------



## SuchaLady

Soooooo I took out my sew in and got to play in my hair that hasn't been relaxed since April. Nope, not about this natural life. Nah son. Y'all will have to pry my perm jar away from my hands first.


----------



## NJoy

I'm SO loving the thickness of my Celie braids now that I'm natural. I'd been relaxed for as long as I can remember so, this is all new to me. Especially after moisturizing and sealing damp hair. The way my ends curl and the thickness of the braids is just  I love it. I can't wait til my braids/twists hang around bsl.


----------



## Aireen

Angelinhell said:


> I FINALLY got bullied into getting a Sally's beauty club card.....I don't even shop in there like that(some sales associates really get on my last nerve with all the badgering, you would think their life depended on it). I guess they might not be doing that well anymore, It was 2.50.


LOL it was $2.50?  My mum got badgered into getting one too - she even got one for me and I rarely go in there. 

I swear all the sales associates are the same, they hardly know what they're talking about but think they know it all. I'll never forget when everyone was on the Tangle Teaser bandwagon and we didn't have it in Canada yet but I asked for it and one of the associates says to her co-worker "Oh she wants something called a Tangle Teaser?" Co-worker replies "Why? Her hair's not tangled... erplexed" I was flattered but geez, I didn't ask all that.


----------



## sckri23

Aireen said:


> LOL it was $2.50?  My mum got badgered into getting one too - she even got one for me and I rarely go in there.
> 
> I swear all the sales associates are the same, they hardly know what they're talking about but think they know it all. I'll never forget when everyone was on the Tangle Teaser bandwagon and we didn't have it in Canada yet but I asked for it and one of the associates says to her co-worker "Oh she wants something called a Tangle Teaser?" Co-worker replies "Why? Her hair's not tangled... erplexed" I was flattered but geez, I didn't ask all that.



I asked about a BKT and the sales lady who was also my church member asked me if I was going natural cause  " a keratin treatment is for natural hair" I just told her yea cause I wanted to know the different prices.


----------



## Dee_33

Did a rollerset on dry hair last night with a lil Tresseme cond...love the results.  I'm loving my flatironed hair so much these days.  Tomorrow is salon day can't wait.


----------



## Britt

I look forward to getting my sew in. I really don't like being bothered with my hair sometimes. I wish my hair dresser lived closer, there are plenty times I'd like to get a professional bd/fi and let someone else just deal with it. At least with my sew in my hair will get a break and I'll have some nice full _hair_ to put in a ponytail and pin curls.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Angelinhell said:


> I FINALLY got bullied into getting a Sally's beauty club card.....I don't even shop in there like that(some sales associates really get on my last nerve with all the badgering, you would think their life depended on it). I guess they might not be doing that well anymore, It was 2.50.



But you still got the $5 to use after the next day, right?  I always use those towards something I may not have tried otherwise because of the price and because you can always return if it doesn't work.  I also go to Sally's for my conditioning caps in bulk.

If anyone is ever in Columbia, SC, call the Sally's on Bush River Rd and see if BJ is in. Her knowledge and assistance will make the visit worthwhile.  I know this location has also employed students from the beauty school less than a mile away.


----------



## Miss AJ

My boyfriend suggested I straighten my hair and wear it down more often, I said I will when it's long enough, and he gave me the craziest look and called me silly. Either I have hair anorexia or he just doesn't know what long hair is lol!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm going to do a hot oil treatment with avocado oil before I wash my hair today. I haven't done one in a long time but I think it's much needed. My scalp's been dry lately.erplexed


----------



## LadyEuphoria007

I want to do henna but I think I'm too lazy and I'll mess something up.


----------



## greenandchic

I measured my hair very similar to how SistaWithRealHair did hers in her last video. Ill enter it in my EverNote and finally track my progress.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

For some odd reason I'm excited to be getting a relaxer on Christmas day. I pray it goes smoothly though.


----------



## Kindheart

Claudie satin moisturizer is the bomb! 


I washed w Auntie Jackie Shampoo and Conditioned(6 mins)  with same brand conditioner and applied Claudie's moisturizer . 
My hair is super soft 
I loooooooove Claudie


----------



## Dee_33

I wanna color my hair...hmmmm maybe in the next few weeks.


----------



## greenandchic

^^
Me too - Ill probably wait too...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

luving me said:


> I wanna color my hair...hmmmm maybe in the next few weeks.



Me too. But I already know I wont take care of it. Lol


----------



## Dee_33

^^^LOL, I want to go lighter with mine, but I know that could equal dry hair.  I'm trying to hold out until I'm fully natural so that I'm not double processed.


----------



## NJoy

I can't wait until my ponytail is long enough to do some really creative braids. :reddancer:


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

What the hail....LOL.


----------



## halee_J

^^ They can't be serious


----------



## LatterGlory

____________________


----------



## Kindheart

Why can't i find Claudie's reviews on YT?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Finally up early to wash my hair after 3 weeks. smh Going to prep for this relaxer in a few days. This is going to be an all day thing seeing how working out 4X a week has caused matting in my braids. Sigh
.. whateva. I can handle it. I hope.


----------



## daviine

I cannot find my Aubrey Organics conditioners I bought a few weeks ago.  Either I lost the box or I put them away somewhere "safe".  :scratchch Oh well....I have other conditioners I can try out today.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

4 hours later & I'm just taking out the conditioner. I still have to air dry & detangle before 130pm. That's not gonna happen. I already know.


----------



## youwillrise

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> What the hail....LOL.





creeeeeeeeeeepy.

i just couldnt date someone who had a fetish...seriously, our relationship will not be based on your weird uber love of my feet or hair or ANYTHING.  

ack. 

hahahahahaha.


----------



## itismehmmkay

So you know I'm back on the daily washing thing.  Well, last night had some unexpected events.  Got my son to bed not too much later, but for me I was tired.  I was going to maybe do the sleep now then wake up later thing (take a lil evening nap), but prepared just in case I didn't lol.  I just combed my hair back and tied it down.  When I woke up, I started to just throw a headband on, but went ahead and threw in a few curls w/ the curling iron.  And it's cool.  Won't do this often, but happy it worked out.  Usually NTM doesn't last more than a day for me.  Or maybe it did...it's 2 days...afterwards it starts getting kinda hard.


----------



## venusfly

^^^^               

Your Gif signature is killing me. I was mesmerized for a whole 5 minutes just watching it over and over, and over, and over again...then I sanapped out of it!

Just kept hearing the words "Gone with the Wind FAAAAAAAAABULOUS!!!" as she twirled and twirled......


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Sometimes the solution is right under your nose. My HOT did not go well. In all honesty I didn't think it would. I'm glad I tried it so I know. But as I was considering what to try next, I glanced to my sister's bottle of Garnier Fructis anti-dandruff shampoo. I used it too but the one for dry scalp. I remember it worked well and I only stopped using it because when I started ACV rinses, my flakes went away. So on my next wash day I will use a good old anti dandruff shampoo.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I will never EVER again go 6 months without a relaxer. Forget this! Trying to comb waist length hair with no relaxer is no joke! Last stretch and I ain't never looking back. erplexed From now on - 16 weeks. Max! 

ETA: I'm finally done. Now I have to find something to wear for a birthday dinner tonight. BTW, I still cannot believe I'm WL. Once again I pulled my hair to my waist and couldn't believe it. It just seems so surreal. Can't wait for a relaxer. I would love to see it hang at waist without me tugging through all this NG though.  Still praying for no set backs for the next 3 days.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Baby girl and I screamed over the box!! So sad.


----------



## knjsavy

People are cray - When i take 3 min to do my hair (quick two french braids or big twists pinned up) they love it.  And when i take my time trying to really style it i get meh reviews.  Simple it is then.

I love Wen.  I love Wen. I love Wen. I love - well you get the picture.  Just got my winter vanilla mint and it smells lovely, feels lovely sitting on my head.  Ahh Hair Saint Chaz. Think i'm gonna spritz with some water and sit under my steamer - crank this ish up a notch.

Still don't know what do to for Christmas or this winter.  Maybe back to half wigs or buns or who knows


----------



## Philippians413

I'm hoping to find some Wen 613 under my tree Christmas morning.


----------



## Aireen

Philippians413 said:


> I'm hoping to find some Wen 613 under my tree Christmas morning.


You know you're a hair junkie when you want conditioner on Christmas.


----------



## Dee_33

My new stylist rocks at blowdrying and flatironing, her rollersets however are not that good.  So now to decide if I want to do my own rollersets and only see her for flatirons or to find another stylist who does it all...


----------



## Aireen

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I will never EVER again go 6 months without a relaxer. Forget this! Trying to comb waist length hair with no relaxer is no joke! Last stretch and I ain't never looking back. erplexed From now on - 16 weeks. Max!
> 
> ETA: I'm finally done. Now I have to find something to wear for a birthday dinner tonight. BTW, I still cannot believe I'm WL. Once again I pulled my hair to my waist and couldn't believe it. It just seems so surreal. Can't wait for a relaxer. I would love to see it hang at waist without me tugging through all this NG though.  Still praying for no set backs for the next 3 days.



I was so excited when I read that you admitted to being waist length!  Congratulations! Don't worry, there's no way you'll have a setback within 3 days. I suggest wearing a big ol' turban everywhere you go for your hair's safety, your hair needs to be in witness protection.


----------



## Ogoma

Trimmed for the new year. Next trim or dusting will be June 2013.


----------



## Meritamen

I am now a believer in the moistrizing spritz. It's a nice change from just oil and water. It's too chilly for walking around with damp hair. Just a quick spritz and I'm done. The downside is this is going to feed my product junkyism until I find the best one for my hair. So far the Bee Mine one is really good but I don't care for the smell.

I really need to make that travel haircare kit. Was away from home without my beloved products and needed to give my hair some attention. No bueno.


----------



## Angelinhell

My mom bc'd for the second time in May, now her twa is like medium sized. All she does is wash 3 times a week with keracare shampoo and apply paul mitchell the conditioner. She wears her hair out everyday. I guess low manipulation plays a bigger part than I thought.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Aireen said:


> I was so excited when I read that you admitted to being waist length!  Congratulations! Don't worry, there's no way you'll have a setback within 3 days. I suggest wearing a big ol' turban everywhere you go for your hair's safety, your hair needs to be in witness protection.



LOL!!!!


----------



## Aireen

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> What the hail....LOL.


Lawdddd Christian guys with hair fetishes... so wrong... just... so wrong.


----------



## Aireen

I'm confused is LongHairDontCare2011 a heat-trained natural? I never see her with her hair not straighten looking... no big deal, just curious.


----------



## momi

I can't wait to have enough hair for a bun.


----------



## Nix08

Kurlee said:


> protein-overloaded hair = super reversion!!!!!.  My hair was curling up when I would release the flat iron





Nix08 said:


> I wonder if this translates to relaxers...I find my hair is becoming more and more resistant to my relaxer and I use a lot of protein in my regimen.
> 
> Maybe I'll try easing off the protein for a week before a relaxer (or just avoid the roots) and see if that makes a difference.



Thanks for that post above Kurlee  For the last year my relaxers have not been taking well but after your observation I considered if it could apply to me...I cowash daily and use a lot of protein.  This past relaxer was great  I used no protein on my ng the week prior and it came out great


----------



## fairyhairy

I spend too much time in OT now my hair is suffering


----------



## sckri23

I've been fighting this sickness for the past couple of days and I was starting to think I didn't dilute my relaxer enough. It stayed pretty straight even though I've been sweating everyday and night. I moisturized my hair for the church breakfast today.

And this happened, I'm so happy I perfectly texlaxed my hair


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I still believe this is going to be a waste of a good relaxer. smh Working out every day will not even allow me to wear my hair out anyway. It'll still be under a wig for the rest of 2013 and I really didn't want to wear wigs consistently anymore. Neither do I plan on using a flat iron just to get my desired look. What a waste~


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I still believe this is going to be a waste of a good relaxer. smh Working out every day will not even allow me to wear my hair out anyway. It'll still be under a wig for the rest of 2013 and I really didn't want to wear wigs consistently anymore. Neither do I plan on using a flat iron just to get my desired look. What a waste~



OK um we cannot have you NOT enjoying your hard work ma'am! So I think you should coast through spring only to protect your hair during your workouts. Come March and that first snap of warmth and summer?? Kill it in shorts and a bun drop!!!! Then rock all summer. Go back to protective mode in the fall.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> OK um we cannot have you NOT enjoying your hard work ma'am! So I think you should coast through spring only to protect your hair during your workouts. Come March and that first snap of warmth and summer?? Kill it in shorts and a bun drop!!!! Then rock all summer. Go back to protective mode in the fall.



LOL!  Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## NJoy

Aireen said:


> I'm confused is LongHairDontCare2011 a heat-trained natural? I never see her with her hair not straighten looking... no big deal, just curious.


 
Aireen

She is heat trained. But, she's trying not to use heat these days, saying her ends are too thin and she'd like to thicken up her hemline (paraphrasing, of course).  I think in her last video she said she's wearing it braided.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Random TMI thought: I hate washing my hair when I'm on my cycle.


----------



## LivingInPeace

hair4romheaven said:


> Random TMI thought: I hate washing my hair when I'm on my cycle.


 

Why? I'm confused.


----------



## winona

Now that I finally got a new flatiron I am too exhausted to use it:/ 12 more weeks and I can start to feel like myself again.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma

hair4romheaven said:


> Random TMI thought: I hate washing my hair when I'm on my cycle.


I do to 



AB200 said:


> Why? I'm confused.



For me, it is just uncomfortable with the amount of time I am in the shower naked washing and detangling in sections.


----------



## spellinto

I have been on POINT with my conditioning, DCing, and M&Sing since the holiday break started.  My new growth is LOVING it...I know because it feels ten times softer, my kinks & curls are poppin', and they are managable and easy to detangle.  My relaxed hair is breaking off a *tiny* bit from the moisture load so my next condition with will be a moisturizing protein DC.  It'll prepare me perfectly for my relaxer touch up on the 26th.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Today I decided that I was going to get a relaxer touch up. Then I put some wave neavou in my hair. and decided I can stretch a little longer.


----------



## ScorpioRising

I am sooo not in the mood to re-style this updo so I can go out in a few hours, I've been so lazy with my hair these past several weeks


----------



## Nix08

I gave a girlfriend a hair care package for Christmas. ...I like to add a little foolishness. .. soooo....I bought some blond braid hair and used it like tissue paper through the box


----------



## Angelinhell

This review made me chuckle.....but it's really something to think about:

Ultra Sheen Satin Creme Press**Review By GiGi***11/03/2012 21:10
I am very upset to hear that Ultra Sheen Satin Creme Press is being discontinued. *Was it because it worked too well on black women"s hair?* Is the makers of this wonderful product changing to cheaper quality pressing oil? If so, I do not plan to buy any more Ultra Sheen products.


----------



## Lucie

The Asian lady I bought the Alter Ego from weave checked me. That made me smile.


----------



## SelahOco

Lucie said:


> The Asian lady I bought the Alter Ego from weave checked me. That made me smile.



Lucie - how she do it?  Did you see it coming?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm in so much trouble. My scalp is on fiyah!!! I'm just going to have to base my scalp really really good tomorrow. Sigh...


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm thinking of buying some marley hair to do my buns with. I'm just gonna get some to play around with. I dyed my hair jet black a while ago so I hope it matches up well.


----------



## freckledface

Lord be with me I just had a girl say that your hair falls out after having a baby because you wash it. Someone else just said naturals can't wash their hair. I had to walk away


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Its dead on the whole forum. Everybody getting ready for the holidays. I'm sure it'll explode in a few days.  IM EXCITED that I have a date for New Years & I'll be able to rock my own hair w/ a fresh relaxer. *happy dance* Well let me not dance so hard cause I could still get stood up. :-/


----------



## melissa-bee

freckledface said:


> Lord be with me I just had a girl say that your hair falls out after having a baby because you wash it. Someone else just said naturals can't wash their hair. I had to walk away


----------



## Lucie

SelahOco I did not see it coming. I was on the phone with someone from the forum so I was distracted. LOL! She had such a cute accent. She asked if my hair was all mine and that it was very pretty.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Sitting here basing my scalp & prepping for this relaxer. Scalp so itchy which is making me so nervous.


----------



## marta9227

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Sitting here basing my scalp & prepping for this relaxer. Scalp so itchy which is making me so nervous.



Are you going to post pics? TODAY? PLEASE? lol

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

marta9227 said:


> Are you going to post pics? TODAY? PLEASE? lol
> 
> Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!



LOL! I'm hoping so. My mom said my scalp is unusually red & irritated so we're postponing the relaxer until this evening. Don't want any burns.


----------



## sunnieb

pre_medicalrulz - why do you think your scalp is so red and irritated?  I hope you dont burn.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sunnieb said:


> pre_medicalrulz - why do you think your scalp is so red and irritated?  I hope you dont burn.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



I honestly don't know. Never in my life have I had an irritated scalp. This is entirely new to me. I haven't even been scratching.


----------



## spellinto

Omg I love the CON Argan Oil Moisture & Shine Shampoo!  THE SLIP !  I usually test the product at least 3 times before I review, but I am really in love with the first impression!  This left my hair so soft and detangled that I was running my hands through my *almost-4-months-in* new growth!  AND it's sulfate free! My new staple shampoo!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ok. My scalp feels a little better. I think. My mom said the pink went down....4 hours later. smh

Now time to relax baaaaeebaeee!


----------



## sckri23

I am never moisturizing my hair with scurl before flat ironing again. My hair was so dry and crunchy ugh, never again!! At least my oil mix helped me achieve my soft, smooth wrap.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Yaaahh!! I made it thru w/ no burns!! Now comfortably deep conditioning.


----------



## Miss AJ

I had my long hair wake up call today.  I was trying on my Christmas dress (strapless) and my braids were just a swishin back and forth across my back   I'm not too far off from BSB/BSL and MBL is only about 3 inches away from that!  My hair has a bright future in 2013


----------



## rayellejd14

Recently decided to transition, so now all I do is look at hair online, shop for hair accessories, and stand in the mirror touching my new growth :/


----------



## gabulldawg

I  did a great job of curling my hair! Wish I'd taken good pictures of it. Hopefully I can do it again next month.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I am really feeling the Nairobi products. I have the dc and hair moisturizer. My hair has never been the type to stay moist after one day. This stuff right here is gold. Now that I can keep it moist I pray for length. All I want for next year is APL.


----------



## sharifeh

i have a lot of breakage  not sure whats going on


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

So I tried to wrap my hair for the 1st time on my hair journey. Fail. I'm sure it will look blah when I unravel it. Ends are too thick. I know it won't look right to me. Sigh...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sharifeh said:


> i have a lot of breakage  not sure whats going on



Protein overload maybe??


----------



## Evolving78

sitting here with deep conditioner in my hair. i guess i should just get under the dryer with it, but i don't feel like it.  i'll just let it sit in my hair for another 30mins and rinse.  i guess i will air dry and curl my hair today.


----------



## veesweets

I did all that prep & work flat ironing my hair yesterday tryna be cute and the roots have already started to revert  . Oh well, guess I'll just focus on stacking my plate up with lots of food instead of swinging my hair around


----------



## Miss AJ

I've been using heat pretty frequently this month so I think I will take a break the entire month of January just to be safe.


----------



## Renewed1

I've been natural for 3 years now.  My hair is FINALLY at BSL, I think I need to straighten my hair more often to figure out what's going on with it.


----------



## Ogoma

I am going to try and abstain from trying new products for the first half of this year. Let me stick to what I know works and not cause any issues that will prevent me from getting to BSL in June.


----------



## HanaKuroi

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> LOL! I'm hoping so. My mom said my scalp is unusually red & irritated so we're postponing the relaxer until this evening. Don't want any burns.



I forget why, but why did you absolutely have to get a relaxer today?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

HanaKuroi said:


> I forget why, but why do you absolutely have to get a relaxer today?



Lol I already got my relaxer last night.


----------



## pinkness27

I scratched my hair a lot last night. I'm getting a relaxer Thurs and I hope I don't burn


----------



## spacetygrss

Since I re-bigchopped last December I've essentially ignored my hair other than my regular shampoos and DC. I've retained 5.5 inches of growth. I like my regimen. LOL.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

For the first time since the atart of my journey, I'm loving my hair. Going to PS  99% of the time for 6-12 months in 2013


----------



## HanaKuroi

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> Lol I already got my relaxer last night.



I remember there being a reason you had to get one earlier than you planned. Or was that someone else?


----------



## JeterCrazed

If I could just get a lil more elasticity, I could grow to great lengths next year.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

HanaKuroi said:


> I remember there being a reason you had to get one earlier than you planned. Or was that someone else?



HanaKuroi

Think it was someone else Lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Went to breakfast w/ my hair down. One hour later I pinned it up. 30 mins later I excused myself to the bathroom & snatched my wig out my purse & threw it on. LOL!! I despise the snagging of my hair on my clothes.


----------



## SmilingElephant

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Went to breakfast w/ my hair down. One hour later I pinned it up. 30 mins later I excused myself to the bathroom & snatched my wig out my purse & threw it on. LOL!! I despise the snagging of my hair on my clothes.



 lawd!!! 

She didn't say "snatched my wig out my purse" did she?! 

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I had the best twist out for our Xmas eve party.  I retwisted last night and I'm hoping it looks just as great today.


Tomorrow, I'm going to be straightening my hair. I'm so excited!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SmilingElephant said:


> lawd!!!
> 
> She didn't say "snatched my wig out my purse" did she?!
> 
> Sent from my Teleportation Device



LOL!!!! I know it sounds weird! Its a lil bob wig. It fits perfectly in my purse. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Guinan

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LOL!!!! I know it sounds weird! Its a lil bob wig. It fits perfectly in my purse. LOL!!!!!



Did anyone notice ur new do?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pelohello said:


> Did anyone notice ur new do?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Its funny because more or less they probably thought I TOOK my wig (real hair) OFF & walked out w/ my own hair (the bob styled wig).


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I don't feel like taking out my twists today to visit my in-laws. I'm rocking a beret and no one better say anything!


----------



## Ogoma

Can't sleep; laying here planning what I'll do to my hair.


----------



## ScorpioRising

Did a length check last night and I'm excited that I was able to retain 2 inches of growth between September and now, an extra 1/2 inch


----------



## **Glamourlicious**

I am SO discouraged with my hair.  I am trying my best to leave the weaves alone...but I HATE the way my hair looks.  I wish I could find a nice protective style that I like.  I have been trying the deep moisture method and I think it's working...but my gosh.  Each time I wear my hair...I get so discouraged and want to relax and just chop it all off.  OH what to do...what to do...


----------



## Angelinhell

I've just diagnosed myself with hand in hair disease.
I never thought it would happen to me, I always want to be doing something with my hair. 
What to do, what to do


----------



## SimJam

pre_medicalrulz your hair !!!!!!


----------



## Nix08

Angelinhell said:


> I've just diagnosed myself with hand in hair disease.
> I never thought it would happen to me, I always want to be doing something with my hair.
> What to do, what to do



I medicate myself with daily cowashes and regular dc's.  That's the main reason I started cowashing as often as I do


----------



## SimJam

finally reached APL!!!!! after a disastrous 2011 and a rallyback in 2012 Im confident I'll reach BSL in 2013


----------



## sckri23

Ugh tornado warnings?? Why? I need to go to walmart. I'm out of cholesterol and dc!!!


----------



## Angelinhell

Question: Is silicon mix really as good as everyone says? I'm going to stretch for a while and my beloved Humecto isn't really doing that good of a job past 6 weeks post.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SimJam said:


> pre_medicalrulz your hair !!!!!!



LOL Thanks!


----------



## Aggie

Angelinhell said:


> Question: Is silicon mix really as good as everyone says? I'm going to stretch for a while and my beloved Humecto isn't really doing that good of a job past 6 weeks post.


 
Angelinhell, I used silicon mix about 3 years ago and it was just okay. I have Humecto Creme Conditioner and it is also just okay for easy hair days. 

But when I am having very bad hair days like after a henna treatment or a hardcore protein treatment like Dudley's DRC-28, or Keracare Super Reconstructor, nothing and I do mean nothing beats Design Essentials Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner.

This conditioner simply melts those crazy knots and makes detangling a whole lot easier. I especially love the invigorating and tingly sensation on my scalp. I purchase the 4lb jar from our distributor here in the Bahamas but I am sure it an be found online.


----------



## Aggie

For the first time since hennaing my hair, I actually did a half n' half of henna and indigo mix and my hair is still nice and dark. 

Next time I will try the 25:75 - henna to indigo and if I like it a lot, I may do this method on lazy henna days for sure.

If I am wearing my hair out and flowing, then I would have to use the 2 step process.


----------



## itismehmmkay

So bump daily washing. That lasted all of one week lol.  Basically the last couple of days all I wanted to do was just put a scarf on my head.

In a few min I'm going to poo and cowash w/ Mizani, then use that liquid leave-in that comes w/ my relaxer.  Then rollerset w/ caps...sit under dryer.  Then go over sections w/ a chi iron, then grease my scalp.  Then lay that hair down and call it a week.


----------



## Aireen

My hair seems to be doing so well with my lack of trimming. Well... it's not really showing signs of wear and tear. I wonder if I should skip my next trim as well?


----------



## melissa-bee

My hair would truly be happy if I dc'd twice a week but I do not have the time.


----------



## Nix08

melissa-bee said:


> My hair would truly be happy if I dc'd twice a week but I do not have the time.



Can you do a dc on dirty/dry hair for 30+ minutes then cowash it out?  That's how I do all my dc's and so I'm dc'ing often as I'm  cooking dinner or other household tasks.

melissa-bee


----------



## Nix08

I gave my blow dryer away today....


----------



## Dee_33

Saw some relatives that I haven't seen in a year and got lots of compliments on my hair growth.  Loving it...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I have to write this because I'm like in disbelief. My hair which has been a thorn in my side is like awesome right now.It's soft,the new growth feels like cotton balls and it's just smooth.I washed last week rushed like so rushed no real dcing just 20 mins on dry hair and washed in the shower. My hair had no tangles and I could even use my paddle brush on it. If my hair never grew any more I'm ok because at least my hair is healthy. Even my edges are filling in nicely. I'm so happy I don't know what to do. 

I'm glad I read here because it all started with getting the Ion Hard Water poo and conditioner. Then after getting a item recommended by a lurker here the Nairobi Humecto-Sil and then loving it so much that I got the Hair Moisturizer my hair has been in heaven. I will also steam my hair on Saturdays after my last workout. I'm like excited.


----------



## leiah

Let my hair down in front of someone who's only ever seen me wearing a bun.  She made me spin around so she could see the back and asked so many questions

Everytime I go to the store i open up a bottle of suave's everlasting sunshine conditioner to smell it I don't know why I cant just drop $1.70 and buy it already


----------



## CarLiTa

All the natural haired gals with super long hair don't trim their hair. Why do I keep doing it?
I wanna reach my goals, but these ends are the bane of my existence. I want to go on a no-trimming challenge (replacing with regular dusting) and see what happens. I'm going to step up the moisture and will keep my ends stretched... No more twists and twist outs. Thinking rollers will be my friend. That seems to be the only way my ends don't get tangled.


----------



## Angelinhell

I'm seriously considering going to my old stylist(or sending someone else) just to spy on her products. At this point I'm quite desperate..... I must find out what she was using!!! 

It might seem weird though, because I haven't been to her in over 2 years
If I get the balls to do it I will definitely share my findings with ya'll


----------



## Forever in Bloom

I might get the Coolway flatiron since they have it at Ulta now. My brother told me I look like an old maid because I always cover my hair with headwraps.

 Thankfully he flies back to California today, so I won't have to hear his verbally abusive comments. 

It's been a year since I flat ironed my hair, and I just want to try this thing. I'll take it back if it doesn't work for me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

I need a new cowash conditioner. Not now thank God. But when it runs out I gotta go hunting for a new staple. Dollar tree still doesnt have it in stock, there isn't even a space for it, its just gone.


----------



## Charla

Look at my siggy. I'm 3 months post today!  I'm successfully s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g my relaxers!!


----------



## hnntrr

One of my white friends saw my in my scarf during the night time, she came over to ask me a question and I was really just ready for bed! Anyway, she constantly says she wants to 'play' in my hair (only cause I asked her how to do pin curls...lol, and i borrowed her sponge roller set once...and ever since then shes been wanting to touch my hair).

Anyway she started askin me all these questions about why i wear a scarf at night and thinks its super weird that I wear one. I tried to explain the process too her but she was just soooo confused. Then she proceeded to keep touching my scarf and looking all like I had just grown 3 heads. Not even my roommate does this. WHY!?


----------



## melissa-bee

Yesterday I found a a patch of hair broken down to like 1cm


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I've finally figured out how to blow dry my hair straight.  After 2 years natural and many of trims due to ssks ends, I've got it!!  

Now to flat iron....


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Seriously thinking about giving up on this quest for long hair...


----------



## NJoy

hnntrr said:


> One of my white friends saw my in my scarf during the night time, she came over to ask me a question and I was really just ready for bed! Anyway, she constantly says she wants to 'play' in my hair (only cause I asked her how to do pin curls...lol, and i borrowed her sponge roller set once...and ever since then shes been wanting to touch my hair).
> 
> Anyway she started askin me all these questions about why i wear a scarf at night and thinks its super weird that I wear one. I tried to explain the process too her but she was just soooo confused. Then she proceeded to keep touching my scarf and looking all like I had just grown 3 heads. Not even my roommate does this. WHY!?



Ugh. Why?!


----------



## winona

Yea I had the best flat iron job ever today  I think next time I am going to skip the blow dry but my hair still remained soft throughout.


----------



## 200AndOne

melissa-bee said:


> Yesterday I found a a patch of hair broken down to like 1cm


 
This happened to me recently as well. Makes you wanna   because you have really been trying your darndest to do everything right!!


----------



## 200AndOne

I really want to take this weave out.  And I really considered it today, but then I was like, just leave it in, because people still say it looks nice.  Plus you're giving your hair a break. I just miss my hair!


----------



## Philippians413

200AndOne said:


> I really want to take this weave out.  And I really considered it today, but then I was like, just leave it in, because people still say it looks nice.  Plus you're giving your hair a break. I just miss my hair!



That's a weave? It looks so natural! I would've never guessed it wasn't yours.


----------



## 200AndOne

Philippians413 said:


> That's a weave? It looks so natural! I would've never guessed it wasn't yours.


 
thanks! this pic was the first week or so. it's a sew-in, with my hair out around the perimeter.  i thing the hair is by Zury, Brazilian Wet-n-Wavy.


----------



## JJamiah

I can't wait until my hair grows back...


----------



## southerncitygirl

hnntrr

you need to get a friend with heavier melanin content in their skin i know white girls sleep on satin pillowcases and use scarves...we ain't the only ones. 


my twistout was so soft this wk, i had been keeping my hair twisted for the past month cause i was being lazy. i need to pickup a larger bottle of plain castor oil i'm almost out of the jbco i had. i wish they made it in 16-20 bottles cause i would buy some.


----------



## NJoy

Loving my hair a little too much these days.  Gotta put it back up for the winter tho....eventually.


----------



## growbaby

Just made my 1st ever YouTube video but have no idea how to obtain the link to show others... Smh lol


----------



## Nix08

Nix08 said:


> I gave a girlfriend a hair care package for Christmas. ...I like to add a little foolishness. .. soooo....I bought some blond braid hair and used it like tissue paper through the box



So this hair package was a hit....I was up late last night giving her the hair low down  I think I've got another convert

On a hilarious note...the gift that the box was in fell onto it's side and some of the hair spilled out...she was horrified and ended up opening her gift a little early


----------



## Nix08

southerncitygirl said:


> @hnntrr
> 
> *you need to get a friend with heavier melanin content in their skin i know white girls sleep on satin pillowcases and use scarves...we ain't the only ones. *
> 
> 
> my twistout was so soft this wk, i had been keeping my hair twisted for the past month cause i was being lazy. i need to pickup a larger bottle of plain castor oil i'm almost out of the jbco i had. i wish they made it in 16-20 bottles cause i would buy some.



This is true hnntrr my white girlfriend asked me where to get a scarf to maintain her hair after she's recently had it done at the salon


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My hair is in a ponytail. How exciting. *enter sarcasm*


----------



## ScorpioRising

Annoyed. My hair doesn't seem to like Aveda's curl enhancer, but maybe I used too much GDLI. I'm so used to it being the only cream product I use to style. Thank goodness there are 2 other curlies in this house.

Sent from my jacked  iPhone


----------



## Aireen

I love my hair~


----------



## Aireen

I want a steamer so badly but I'm cheap LOL. I wonder what steaming with protein is like?


----------



## -PYT

Bought an argan oil flat iron. Came with the one n only product set. I hope I like it.


----------



## SUPER SWEET

i called to get my hair shaved down....i have 14inches all around and the middle is about 5inches....no way to save the hair.


----------



## amber815

I was out of town for work last week..forgot the seamless combs  so I had to get a regular comb...it sounded so horrible in my head. I hope my hair forgave meerplexed


----------



## NJoy

Aireen said:


> I want a steamer so badly but I'm cheap LOL. I wonder what steaming with protein is like?


 
Aireen

You should use moist heat (steam) for your moisturizing treatment.  Use dry heat for protein treatments.


----------



## leiah

I am real excited about this - herbal essences is bringing back their old scents and bottles but making them sulfate and cone free
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...uce-old-bottles-scents-clairol_n_2375049.html

I loved the brown one so much but my mom would never buy it for me because she said it wasn't for my type of hair.


----------



## hannan

I wish my hair was thicker. Just a lil bit more!


----------



## NJoy

Man, why can't I remember while eating all the yummy holiday foods that I'm gonna have to do a year-end length check pic? November and December are not my friends.


----------



## mamaline

I love my hair. Hard work pays off


----------



## Inspiired

NJoy said:
			
		

> Man, why can't I remember while eating all the yummy holiday foods that I'm gonna have to do a year-end length check pic? November and December are not my friends.



NJoy - haha I feel your pain! I'm hoping to take an updated length check pic on the 31st 

----  Because You're Worth It 






  Pretty please vote for me for BGLH Icon of the Year  http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/vote-for-the-2012-bglh-style-icon-of-the-year/

  Also please read some more previous posts: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591027 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=622227 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937 Length at October:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jennifer  www.bootyfurl.co.uk  ♥


----------



## Angelinhell

leiah said:


> I am real excited about this - herbal essences is bringing back their old scents and bottles but making them sulfate and cone free
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...uce-old-bottles-scents-clairol_n_2375049.html
> 
> I loved the brown one so much but my mom would never buy it for me because she said it wasn't for my type of hair.



I used to love the smell of these! I doubt I'll use them now though.....I'm too spoiled.


----------



## cocosweet

Even though my hair showed out on me hard this year, I think I actually picked up a few inches. Now if I could get it to stop playing zero-sum games with me I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## WantNatural

Everything I do is messy.  I henna'd last night, did a coffee rinse under my DC which is actually a molasses treatment.  I had drops of coffee and  molasses splatters EVERYWHERE!  As a matter of fact, the henna was way less messy than applying molasses/condish/AVJ/oils over hair soaked in coffee.  *Sigh...but I so enjoy mixing up my own treatments to give my hair what it needs.  At least for now.  Knowing me, this ish will get old in a few more months!


----------



## Aireen

Wash day today!


----------



## Angelicus

Yall are killing me with all of these challenges! lol


----------



## sckri23

Shampooed and dced, and cholesteroling now, then leave in dc later


----------



## LivingInPeace

Washed and deep conditioned and twisted today. I hope my hair is dry by tomorrow for church. I haven't been in a few weeks.


----------



## youwillrise

omfg!!! finally done getting all the twists out.  did it over 3 days.  the first 2 days were okay, but today i found myself getting extra annoyed.


----------



## hnntrr

I just realized that if ALL my hair was the same length I could do so much more with it. But because my hair grows in weird layers and how it was originally cut (for it to be shorter in the front than in the back) I am scared im gonna hit SL and BSL and APL and have a mullet. Ugh. Mullets.


----------



## youwillrise

hnntrr said:


> I just realized that if ALL my hair was the same length I could do so much more with it. But because my hair grows in weird layers and how it was originally cut (for it to be shorter in the front than in the back) I am scared im gonna hit SL and BSL and APL and have a mullet. Ugh. Mullets.





exaaaaaactly how my hair grows.  im like...EVERY freaking length ever...seriously my head is everywhere from chin length all the way to middle of armpit.  it's so annoying and there arent many hairstyles that work for me.  sucks


----------



## sckri23

Profectiv leave in strengthener is one of my new staples


----------



## Aggie

I know I need to deep condition my hair today but I am feeling soooooo hair lazy today...what to do, what to do?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Scalp is itching. And  I need to d/c today with my nexxus.


----------



## NJoy

Have I said "I love my hair" lately?  Healthy hair is the bomb dot com!


----------



## Angelinhell

I impusively purchased a dark and lovely box color in Walgreens, did a strand test..........it didn't do anything at all! Guess I should consider myself lucky lol.

I still want some color though


----------



## 200AndOne

welp, i broke down and took my weave out anyway.  11 weeks, it's all good.


----------



## sckri23

Man I'm slacking, I planned on putting a list of salons in my town in the salon forum months ago. But my list has barely even started. What have I been doing???? I gotta step it up, I'm going to the salon for a trim in the summer and I need that list to be finished.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Will be going into 2013 with a fresh relaxer, cellophane, mani, pedi and facial! About to base this scalp...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

New year. Wig back on. *shrugs* Can't help it. I once told myself once I've reached my goal that I would lay off the wigs. Oh welp! Guess that was lie! Been wearing them so long that they have become a habit. *shrugs*


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I think I am a bit late, but I just found out that Target no longer carries vitamins by Origin. It's been discontinued, and the Hair, Skin, and Nails vitamin worked wonders. Now I have to find a new vitamin. Let the irritation set in...


----------



## Sosa

I wash my hair ONCE a week. Why EVERY TIME a female friend calls me when I'm dc'ing or something and she asks what I'm doing, as soon as I tell them, I get the :
"You and that hair of yours..."
"You sure love your hair"
"Man, the amt of time and energy you spend on your hair, it should be at your ankles by now"
Blah Blah Blah...

Yes, I LOVE my hair...and yes, when I have some free time eg. long weekends, holidays etc. my first thought is "Hmmm, what am I going to do to my hair ?" 

Leave me alone darnit


----------



## Britt

leiah said:


> I am real excited about this - herbal essences is bringing back their old scents and bottles but making them sulfate and cone free
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/28/herbal-essences-reintroduce-old-bottles-scents-clairol_n_2375049.html
> 
> I loved the brown one so much but my mom would never buy it for me because she said it wasn't for my type of hair.



Oh this is great! The perfect thing to wash my weave with. The old herbal essence smell was one of if not my favorite scented hair products.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I really need some hair that blends with mine so I can do some protective styles


----------



## Charlie555

Sitting under my babybliss pro for the first time. This is so much easier than trying to get the table top hooded dryer to a perfect position.


----------



## Aireen

Washed my hair today, it was so easy to detangle and blow dry even though I'm 3 months post and didn't detangle. Thank you my love, Organix Macadamia Oil Conditioner! Got my mum to try the Awapuhi, ugh, she likes it... she's gonna be all up on it now lol. Hopefully she buys her own and some extra from Walmart. Loving my hairrrrrrrr and stretching is fun but I think my hair likes to be relaxed every 3 months. I know I can go longer but that's the ideal time to relax for me. Anyway, happy new year fellow RT posters! <3 Growth and retention for 2013, I hope!


----------



## Dee_33

I will learn how to get that salon-fresh flatiron look before 2013 ends.


----------



## sckri23

Omg 1. Vodka and cranberry juice, bad combo, I swear I never been so buzzed so fast. 2. How long does it take a drunk person to screw in a light bulb? I just unintentioewannally figured that out..... Now to the reason I'm on the hair board. Idk where I put my scarf and I'm falling asleep fast.


----------



## NJoy

sckri23 said:


> Omg 1. Vodka and cranberry juice, bad combo, I swear I never been so buzzed so fast. 2. How long does it take a drunk person to screw in a light bulb? I just unintentioewannally figured that out..... Now to the reason I'm on the hair board. Idk where I put my scarf and I'm falling asleep fast.


 

  Find that scarf and take yo drunk *** to sleep.


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=188702]NJoy[/USER] said:
			
		

> Find that scarf and take yo drunk *** to sleep.



Hell, a pair o stockings!!!


----------



## NJoy

Since I'm planning to cowash more this year, I went to Walmart to pick up a bunch of cw condish. I mean, V05, Tressemme Naturals and Aussie Moist. Not expensive so I grabbed a bunch. 

My cart was squeaky so I leave it with a caucasian Walmart dude while I got another. I come back and he's obviously been all up in my cart. Here's the convo with this dude:

Him: *eyebrows raised* You sure do like to wash your hair a lot.

Me: Yes I do. I love to wash my hair. *gives him the stank face* Don't you? *walks off like he has the cooties*



I love my life!!!!! 


k, I'ma take my drunk *** to sleep too. One glass of champagne got me faded.   Happy New Year!!!


----------



## JeterCrazed

I rang the New Year in w/ I Love Lucy. Ricky faked a fire and was rushing in to "save" Lucy and when she heard him coming thinking the house was burning down, she threw her empty Henna gallons out the window    :rofl3:


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing

My hair said thank you when I rinsed out the deep conditioner. I've really been slipping.


----------



## jbwphoto1

pre_medicalrulz said:


> New year. Wig back on. *shrugs* Can't help it. I once told myself once I've reached my goal that I would lay off the wigs. Oh welp! Guess that was lie! Been wearing them so long that they have become a habit. *shrugs*



Well, if you're not using all that hair I'll take it!


----------



## Miss AJ

My new year hair resolutions are to use my sulfur oil every night and learn to use heat healthily (is that a word? Lol).


----------



## LivingInPeace

I wore my hair in a sock bun yesterday for the first time. I got several compliments at work. Why am I so excited about being able to bun my hair? A bun? Now I want to buy some eyeglasses and play sexy librarian.


----------



## Ogoma

Took two hours to put in medium-sized twists yesterday to last all week. This morning my hair is a mess. Sigh.


----------



## strawbewie

Ogoma said:


> Took two hours to put in medium-sized twists yesterday to last all week. This morning my hair is a mess. Sigh.



I feel you... I did this over the weekend and my hair was a hot mess.. I will stick to wigs, trying to sick bun for 2013 and sengalase twists. I'm styling impaired!


----------



## strawbewie

Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## melissa-bee

I cut in to my thumb  the weekend it was quite deep. I can't even braid my hair up at properly at night and struggle to do a bun. I couldn't even wash my hair :crazy:
It's soaking in sea salt water now. I need to wash or moisturise and seal cos my ends are drying out.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Sooo much fun last night!!!! I was doing the [email protected] thing! I gotta post a pic when I get them. Even my date said it was AMAZING how I made my hair grow so long! I was blushing. tee-hee-hee! 

I have to give it some TLC tonight cause it went haaaaard last night!! Hair was soaked and wet & ppl kept tugging on it. smh


----------



## winona

Making a commitment to experiment with all these dang rollers I have in my closet. 

Did a section with flexi rollers hope it comes out okay if so I will just braid my straight hair to the curly and throw in a banana clip 

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## southerncitygirl

sitting under the dryer doing a hardcore protein treatment. then i'll condtion with aubrey hsr or gbp. when i detangle and twist with db leave-in and afroveda whipped gelly i will likely keep the twist in for 7-10 days and wash again. i hope this winter i get great retention from this. i only wore a twistout cause my mommie love my hair that way.


 i'll be getting my hair trimmed and flatironed at some point this month and i hope that i have retained quite a bit. shrinkage continues to make me feel bald

i need to get regular about an exercise reggie that includes yoga, weights and cardio so i can keep it tight and my hurr reap the benefits


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

So tired. Eyes blurry. But doing a protein treatment...eyes half wide.


----------



## Ogoma

I think I will try curlformers this weekend.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Airdrying. Still so tired. I finally used roux porosity. I'm curious to see how my hair dries w/o product.


----------



## greight

The best part of growing your hair is when other people notice that your hair has grown!


----------



## sckri23

Ok my SO going back to basic so im wigging till he comes back in MARCH?????? Well at least I got some coloring in before he leaves.


----------



## youwillrise

ive decided this year is going to be a lowkey hair year.  not an "ignore my hair" year...but i'm not going to be as focused on it.  

mini twists all year.  redone every 4 or 5 weeks.  cleanse & dc when my hair & scalp need it.  leave it alone.  no everyday styling.


----------



## ajoke

I think I finally have a hair plan. Twist out updos for two weeks, wash, dc repeat. It's so nice that I can make a banana clip bun with no tension and look good now. My edges are busted from post partum shedding, so planning on staying off weaves or braids this year.
My mother- in-law is sooooo conservative and it was a true compliment when she praised my hairdo and said it looked like something from the ancient Greeks


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

oh yesssss...I see! I seeeee said the blind mice!
Roux is not bad at all! Not bad at all!
My hair feels so different after using this! Smooth from root to tip. Now it doesn't feel rough when I air dry as if my cuticles are open or something. 
Nice!
Aireen I think it was you I was talking to about it...


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I have been so neglectful to my hair lately it's ridiculous. I need to wash and deep condish. I will probably show it some TLC this week since I have so many days off.


----------



## bbdgirl

can you put on latex gloves real quick to moisturize your hair?


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm never ever stretching this long again unless I decide to go natural which I know Im not so...


----------



## SuchaLady

You relaxed Charla?! When?



Charla said:


> Look at my siggy. I'm 3 months post today!  I'm successfully s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g my relaxers!!


----------



## SUPER SWEET

Can i just tell yall  My niece's and her friend's hair looked frightful on NYE and today even worse. The salon owes them money and time! They went to a place they found on Craig's list and Facebook,it was cheap  The unskilled stylists and cheapness showed. I know beauty school students that do better work.  I had to ask the salon name because I wanna make sure I NEVER EVER go there. So I went to site  And I saw hair worse than theirs.  

I guess I'll take her with me on Friday to my old stylist to get that mess straighten out.

I know she gonna get laughed at in school.


----------



## Aireen

pre_medicalrulz said:


> oh yesssss...I see! I seeeee said the blind mice!
> Roux is not bad at all! Not bad at all!
> My hair feels so different after using this! Smooth from root to tip. Now it doesn't feel rough when I air dry as if my cuticles are open or something.
> Nice!
> @Aireen I think it was you I was talking to about it...


I was WAITING for you to try it. WAITING PATIENTLY LOL. Yeah it was me you were talking to about it. Really though, it's good, isn't it?  My hair feels the way you described too lol, smooth from root to tip. When I mix it with my Organix, I get this weird feeling in my hair, no cone slip but very soft, detangled results that are easy to come out. It's weird to me it's almost as if my hair doesn't miss the coney slip feeling.

How did you use it? Mixed with conditioner or straight up? I think I told you that I haven't tried all the other ways but mixing it with my fav conditioner gives me beautiful results, pre_medicalrulz.


----------



## loved

I'm conditioning with an ORS pack under the soft bonnet dryer I got for Christmas. I love this thing! I had a bonnet dryer but never used it because I did not like sitting under the bonnet. Hope this moves me along on my healthy hair journey. Now i just need to find a staple deep conditioning treatment.


----------



## Lissa0821

I washed and flat iron my hair in order to do a trim to start the new year off with blunt ends.  I have been rollersetting my hair for weeks and I really did not realize how much growth I had gotten in the last few months.  I never wear my hair straight anymore.  I am going to stick with the rollersetting challenge for this year.  My goal is to retain at least 4 inches this year.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Aireen said:


> I was WAITING for you to try it. WAITING PATIENTLY LOL. Yeah it was me you were talking to about it. Really though, it's good, isn't it?  My hair feels the way you described too lol, smooth from root to tip. When I mix it with my Organix, I get this weird feeling in my hair, no cone slip but very soft, detangled results that are easy to come out. It's weird to me it's almost as if my hair doesn't miss the coney slip feeling.
> 
> How did you use it? Mixed with conditioner or straight up? I think I told you that I haven't tried all the other ways but mixing it with my fav conditioner gives me beautiful results, pre_medicalrulz.



Aireen

Ok for my 1st time I wanted to use it straight w/ no leave in & let air dry. I wanted to see how it worked without the enhancement of another product. It was wonderful. Next time I will try it inside my fav conditioner. 

I just need to figure out how many times I can use it w/o over doing it. It says it leaves hair stronger...which sometimes scream protein inside. But we will see. Slowly but surely I will try it different ways.


----------



## veesweets

Somehow I lost my satin scarf somewhere in my parents house yesterday, which wouldn't have been a big deal if all my backups and satin pillowcases weren't at my apartment 6 hours away! So last night I slapped on a processing cap & decided to baggy overnight (so I would have at least a little something protecting my hair). I forgot how nice & soft my hair feels after baggying! Might have to add this back into my regimen


----------



## strawbewie

veesweets said:


> Somehow I lost my satin scarf somewhere in my parents house yesterday, which wouldn't have been a big deal if all my backups and satin pillowcases weren't at my apartment 6 hours away! So last night I slapped on a processing cap & decided to baggy overnight (so I would have at least a little something protecting my hair). I forgot how nice & soft my hair feels after baggying! Might have to add this back into my regimen



I was thinking the same thing about adding bagging back to my regimen


----------



## CaliiSwagg

My BKT is wearing off . My hair is back to being frizzy and annoying .


----------



## Aireen

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @Aireen
> 
> Ok for my 1st time I wanted to use it straight w/ no leave in & let air dry. I wanted to see how it worked without the enhancement of another product. It was wonderful. Next time I will try it inside my fav conditioner.
> 
> I just need to figure out how many times I can use it w/o over doing it. It says it leaves hair stronger...which sometimes scream protein inside. But we will see. Slowly but surely I will try it different ways.



Glad you like it, pre_medicalrulz! I should probably ease up on it too but it gives me such good results.   I'll probably skip a few uses with it after my mixed batch is done.


----------



## lamaria211

Today was my first time doing my hair with my new water filter and all I can say is wow. There's such a huge difference in how my hair feels, I'm just mad I waited so long.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

lamaria211 said:


> Today was my first time doing my hair with my new water filter and all I can say is wow. There's such a huge difference in how my hair feels, I'm just mad I waited so long.



This has been on my list for a good while now, I am putting this one my to buy list for January.
Which brand did you get?


----------



## Charla

SuchaLady said:


> You relaxed Charla?! When?



SuchaLady   yes, back in September.  The ssks did me in!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Started taking my vitamins again and hopefully I'll be consistent this go around. Been trying to finish this bottle since the summer and its only like 15 days worth left, lol. Off to order the next set so they'll be here when these run out.


----------



## Kindheart

My hair is crispy ,i m playing  with it and i can hear the hair untangling ,
I washed it too often .


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Why do I love spin pins so much? I love to have spin pin sessions to come up with new updos so I don't  have to use ponytail holders. They are causing breakage.


----------



## D.N.A.

My bro just asked me if I'm going to straighten my hair for his wedding... tried to sneak it in the convo all casually, too. *side eyes*


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Nothing new to report. I'm back in Celie plaits under my wig. Will pbly wear my hair out for a week again around 8 weeks post.


----------



## Lissa0821

I was lost for words last night when I walked into the bathroom after my FH showered to find he used over half my bottle of Creme of Nature Argan shampoo.   All I could think was negro you don't have much hair what the hell were you doing with my shampoo.  But I have to remember its just shampoo and I can always get more. I had to breathe in and out for a minute in order to let it go.


----------



## Victoria44

I trimmed off so much hair when I straightened a month ago  At the moment it was relieving to be rid of the splits but once I got my curly hair back I've been depressed ever since with the change in length and shape I caused. Lately I've really been admiring naptural85's length and thickness, I just need more hair already!!! 

On another note, I love how while being on a growth journey my look is constantly changing. It's exciting to know a year from now I can pretty much guarantee my hair won't look the same as right now, in a good way. It's nice being in control lol.


----------



## Victoria44

lamaria211 said:


> Today was my first time doing my hair with my new water filter and all I can say is wow. There's such a huge difference in how my hair feels, I'm just mad I waited so long.



What filter did you buy? Did you have to figure out what type of minerals were dominant in your water first before purchasing?


----------



## sckri23

Fresh cowash a day late but much needed. Who said cowashes don’t clean your hair? It may not scrub your scalp clean, but it rinses product off of hair weighed down with oils and moisturizers. It’s a refresher, like dry shampoo, it still cleans.

Eta: I have one more cowash day left before I have to say goodbye to my favorite cowash conditioner forever. Vo5 left a residue in my hair so I guess I'll try Suave for a replacement cowash condish. I hope it works

Etaa: I have hands in hair syndrome.


----------



## hnntrr

I was GOING to curlform my hair today but of course Amazon sent it to my parents house instead of my apartment. Dangit Amazon.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I shoulda rethought my braid schedule. It's one year since my big chop but my hair is in braids. 

Guess my length check will have to wait until the end of the month.


----------



## Philippians413

I've become addicted to DC'ing with heat. It just makes all my DC'ers so much better, even ones I don't like. I was never going to buy the Chocolate Smoothie from Pura Body again, but with heat...

I can't wait to try roller setting with my dryer! I need to go out and get some rollers though.


----------



## winona

Since flat ironing my hair last week I have noticed major flakes:/ I wonder if my scalp has been unhappy for awhile and I didnt notice it because I condition every 3-4 days when curly. Hummmm...


----------



## Nix08

winona said:


> Since flat ironing my hair last week I have noticed major flakes:/ I wonder if my scalp has been unhappy for awhile and I didnt notice it because I condition every 3-4 days when curly. Hummmm...



winona did you use a blow dryer first. ..I use to find them very drying.


----------



## Nix08

Dd (4 yrs) is 'braiding' my hair


----------



## NJoy

I've finally updated my empty fotki.  Wanna take a peek?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

The new shampoo/DC I'm trying from Garnier Fructis smells good.


----------



## Kurlee

hennaing


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I'm missing sew ins...BAD! I think I'll try to make a u part wig. I need to buy a couple cheap packs of hair to practice with...


----------



## jessicarabbit

Tonight I went to the church I've been going to since age 12 , (I haven't been since I started my hhj). It's crazy because all the women I use to think had "long pretty hair", my hair is now longer than theirs! (Not to sound conceited) lol.  Most of their hair is  the same length/health it was  a year ago. I was sitting in church diagnosing reggies throughout the sermon hee hee. I also noticed that lots of women went natural too


----------



## winona

[USER=266904 said:
			
		

> Nix08[/USER];17626049]winona did you use a blow dryer first. ..I use to find them very drying.



I attempted to do a good blow dry Next time I flat iron I will roller set with mesh or curlformers.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am not adding any new products to my regime this year.  What I am using now works so I am going to stick with it.  I will just be replacing products as I use them up, that's it!!!


----------



## Kurlee

This LCL dryer is the BOMB!


----------



## lana

I wore my first twist out to work today.  I washed last night and had already left my conditioner in for two days prior.  Then I added my conditioner, rinsed well and moisturized.  I twisted my hair with Talijad (or something) curl, twist and natural in a jar.  I wrapped my head last night, went to sleep and woke up with pretty curls and some spirals at the ends.  The way that I got the spirals was by using Natural85's cocoon method.  I don't do it exactly like she does, because I'm afraid of making a slip knot in my hair.  I crochet...so...yeah.  

Anyways my DH said I was beautiful, he encouraged me to wear my hair down, not up in a clip with the back down like I had planned.. and not with my bangs tucked behind my ears...like I planned.  He said some pretty amazing things about hair.  Maybe I'll start a thread if anyone wants to hear about it.  But then they will want me to post pictures and I'm shy. I have bra-strap length texlaxed 4a/b hair..but I'm seven months post relaxer. *My hair is soft and it smells great. * 

The only thing I wish I could have done differently was to *not *blow dry. My hair looked semi straight after detangling, you know how it hangs after you detangle? So I saw on Youtube, _almost_ everyone blow dries and then twists OR they twist on a dry flat ironed head of hair. 

_I want to stay away from heat all together._  Maybe I need to try this on a weekend to see how much shrinkage I will get on a wet head of hair.  I mean the thing is...I don't like how I look with short hair...but as a transitioner...I know my hair is going to appear short. It shrinks up to shoulder length in a twist out.  

I just had to talk to someone, so I hope someone talks back to me.   

My goal is to wear a big twist out when I run this tiny race in April. It's a 5k and I'm hoping to run without stopping.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saw some little breakage yesterday. That's a NO-NO!! Soaked my ends in some moisturizer & will probably do a cowash/DC next weekend since I'm busy this weekend. For now they will stay plaited up to eliminate any type of manipulation.


----------



## Ogoma

lana
I hate posting pics so I know what you mean. 
Good luck on the race. I hate any hair in my face when I run so I will be curious to hear your thoughts after the race .


----------



## sckri23

Been sleep all day. Too sick to attempt to style my hair, I'm just detangling and going about the rest of my day as is. No moisturizer, no moisture spray (scared of getting more sick) and no oil cause I really don't feel like it. I might wear a headband.


----------



## Nix08

sckri23 said:


> Been sleep all day. Too sick to attempt to style my hair, I'm just detangling and going about the rest of my day as is. No moisturizer, no moisture spray (scared of getting more sick) and no oil cause I really don't feel like it. I might wear a headband.



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I had my hair in four celies and gave myself a dizzying headache. I can't wear headbands most of the time either.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## alove15

Put in 76 curlformers. Sooo uncomfortable. Luckily I did them early so I can take them out in a few hours. I don't think I'd ever be able to sleep in these. Learned styling on hair thats been tshirt dried for an hour is easier than wet hair. Will def. incorporate that into my reggie.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

My hair dries faster when I don't put any leave in, in it. 

I'm going to start cowashing daily again and D/Cing every Saturday.


----------



## halee_J

Napp's siggy has me 







So true! Is there a type 3-4 who can literally wash, go and not look crazy? 

WnG unicorns if you're out there, holla at me!


----------



## NJoy

Well, no sitter means no date night tonight.  Ah well.  Looks like a hair night more me.  (Yay!!!... )  I have a few boxes of amla just sitting.  I think I'll do an amla hair mask or something.


----------



## Ogoma

halee_J said:


> @Napp's siggy has me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true! Is there a type 3-4 who can literally wash, go and not look crazy?
> 
> WnG unicorns if you're out there, holla at me!



Is there a type 1 or 2 that can just wash and go? I have never heard of them either . There is usually some gel/mousse/blow dryer/flat iron involved.


----------



## youwillrise

i bought some waterless foam shampoo.  suave brand.  i hope it works well since i decided to extend the time between washes.  i need something quick and easy, but effective for those washless weeks.  i was looking at a lot of dry shampoos and waterless foam shampoos and the ingredients in most of them are yuck.  alcohol, alcohol. alcohoooool...but i found this one and the ingredients look really great.  so ((crosses fingers that it's actually effective))


----------



## halee_J

*deep exhale* about to do a rollerset.

ETA: *deep exhale* rollerset done. Its not the smoothest  and it took me entirely too long (was watching movies at the same time ) but its my first one with this much hair, natural at that. I'm proud of myself  *pats self on back*  drying under my soft bonnet now.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

Philippians413 said:


> I've become addicted to DC'ing with heat. It just makes all my DC'ers so much better, even ones I don't like. I was never going to buy the Chocolate Smoothie from Pura Body again, but with heat...
> 
> I can't wait to try roller setting with my dryer! I need to go out and get some rollers though.



Girl I've been sitting here all night not wanting to do anything to my hair... And then I see you mentioned PBN Chocolate Smoothie and Rollersets... *Grabs DC caddy*


----------



## lamaria211

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Saw some little breakage yesterday. That's a NO-NO!! Soaked my ends in some moisturizer & will probably do a cowash/DC next weekend since I'm busy this weekend. For now they will stay plaited up to eliminate any type of manipulation.



Organix coconut milk anti breakage serum!


----------



## sckri23

My oil mix is lasting longer than expected I hope I won't forget the "ingredients" by the time it's gone.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

lamaria211 said:


> Organix coconut milk anti breakage serum!



Ya know I have that sitting on my bathroom sink staring right in my face! LOL!!!


----------



## veesweets

Trying to decide if I want to flat iron my hair or just do a flexi rod set..


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I am actually going to start taking care of my hair again. I fell off because I was getting frustrated about being at the same length for so long and having hardly any money to take care of it the way I want to. I contemplated relaxing again even though I KNOW that relaxing breaks my hair like no one's business. I had no clue how to style it other than a puff, my nape... I'm not even going to bring my nape. That on top of student teaching, I was frustrated to the core. 

But now I feel good about getting back to it. I was able to grow my nape out. That is a MAJOR accomplishment for me because I ALWAYS had a broken nape. After I decided to use heat for my birthday a month back it took away all of my progress but I'm not discouraged because I know that if I did it once, I can do it again. If anyone wants to know how I did it. I moisturized and sealed with sheamoisture curl enhancing smoothie and sealed with castor oil, respectively. Since we're in winter now, I need something thicker but I'm still going to seal with castor oil. I love that stuff. 

What I'm doing now to achieve my hair goals?
Vitamin challenge
MN challenge (using JBCO and MN)
Daily moisturizing and sealing
HOT every 3-4 days (I used to have really shiny hair when I did this so I'm going back to it.)
Getting senegalese twists next weekend
Paying more attention to my hair
Set short term goals that have nothing to do with length. Before, I wanted to just have long hair. With that in mind, the health of my hair went out of the window and I grew impatient. Now, I am focusing purely on the health of my hair and I know that length will come with it. 

First Goal: Cut this breaking. I think I need more protein but I just did an aphogee 2 step on wednesday. The breaking has cut down some so I need to figure out what else I need. Hmmm... Perhaps a new deep conditioner for this winter weather. AO HSR may not be cutting it with this dry air.

Sorry for the long post.  I just want confident hair.


----------



## Tangles

I am seriously thinking about texturizing my hair after my braid take down at the end of Jan. I


----------



## Ogoma

I went to bed with 6 bantu knots to stretch my hair. Never again! I woke up this morning with a headache.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Combed my hair down and cut off 1". It wasn't necessary, but I'm keeping these ends fresh and full. Only 4" more inches and I'll be back at HL!


----------



## hnntrr

People (see below) keep asking me if I am wearing my bunning hair (esp when I have a beanie on, all that hair would not possibly fit up in a beanie.). How do i get them so big and pretty and shiny. 5.99 at beauty supply girl (i need stop hanging around so many white people)


----------



## QueenAmaka

Just washed and conditioned my hair this morning but I am getting the urge to cowash again and then do a tea rinse  i luv playing with my hair


----------



## halee_J

I need to make more whipped SB. I need to put a lot more castor oil in this mix, now that is really cold.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Washing only my leave out today. My dandruff is just so terrible I don't know what to with it.


----------



## antavia009

My thoughts, "This afro is getting out of control. It's hiding my head band. What hair accessories should I use to make it more appealing?"


----------



## antavia009

I have dandruff issues too. Surprisingly, Head & Shoulders works well for me.


----------



## HoneyA

Really cannot wait until my hair gets longer again - as in past BSL. This medium length is really starting to annoy me  At longer lengths however I styled it it looked good. I just cannot pull this off anymore. Can't be bothered. Gonna just stick it in a bun every day and forget about it until bedtime. *rant over*


----------



## halee_J

Watching Kelis' "Caught out there" video





Sigh, now I have the overwhelming urge to bleach my hair blonde and dip the ends in red/hot pink. It's so pretty!


----------



## spellinto

Went to the gym today with my straight hair.  I just braided & pinned my side bangs and wore the rest in a ponytail.  I thought my hair would feel greasy or smell bad but it's actually holding up.  I definitely need a trim, and my edges curled up at the first sign of sweat, but it honestly doesn't look that bad.  I can't wait to just wash my hair already...family peer pressure is the only thing stopping me from letting go of my straight style.  I actually look forward to my stretches...weird


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I have a crazy feeling that I'm going to grow to HL & still rock wigs. smh I wonder if any HL ladies still PS...

Since heat is the devil, I can't even rock straight looks if I wanted too. Braidouts take too much effort for me (braid, rebraid, braid, rebraid, etc.).


----------



## claudzie

hmm so ive been thinking about going natural....


----------



## Angelinhell

Been looking through my hair journal and pictures. I see I need to repurchase Alter Ego garlic conditioner, don't know why I ever stopped using it(okay I know exactly why lol) it stopped my shedding, breakage, moisturized my hair, and had the nerve to have slip too!


----------



## antavia009

claudzie said:


> hmm so ive been thinking about going natural....



Do it! Its a pain sometimes, but its worth it.


----------



## Kindheart

Ok so I noticed I have more grey hair sprouting on the sides of my head ,right where i ve been applying Claudie's Hair Elixir I take it it's working then ! yay ! 
another random thought ...I m mad at myself for buying soo many hair butters that i won't ever finish up .Greedy me.


----------



## Philippians413

I washed my hair on Saturday, got lazy, and didn't use any product after (no leave-in, moisturizer, or oil- NADA). To my surprise, my hair doesn't feel dry right now. This is NOT normal for my hair AT ALL. Now I have to try and figure out why that is. I've been doing ACV rinses as a final step lately, maybe that's it?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Tangles said:


> I am seriously thinking about texturizing my hair after my braid take down at the end of Jan. I




Tangles -- I feel u chile.  we are right'chere ><  My hair i so damn thick (natural) it's ridiculous.  I DREAD wash day.  It's a lil past APL, but shrinks above my ears!!!!!  and i'm not about to be walkin around lookin like Umphoophoo...


----------



## Tangles

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Tangles -- I feel u chile.  we are right'chere ><  My hair i so damn thick (natural) it's ridiculous.  I DREAD wash day.  It's a lil past APL, but shrinks above my ears!!!!!  and i'm not about to be walkin around lookin like Umphoophoo...



ThatJerseyGirl what's worse is I have that Alter Ego Linage Texturizer err body raving about sitting right on my shelf....erplexed


----------



## Ogoma

Still have the headache that started post bantu knots. It refuses to go away!


----------



## moniq

[USER][/USER]Ogoma I know how you feel.  I like bantu knot outs since I'm transitioning but I can't figure out how to wear the knots without getting a headache.  The only thing I can suggest is that you could sit under a dryer for a little to help them dry quicker and then pineapple your hair.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Tangles said:


> ThatJerseyGirl what's worse is I have that Alter Ego Linage Texturizer err body raving about sitting right on my shelf....erplexed




Tangles -- I've been reading up on that texturizer for a very long time, and if I decide to do a texturizer, that would be da one.  Dis natural is for da birds chile.... I don't like doin my hair to begin with.  It's too much of it!! i was twisting it last night mumblin to myself.."dis hea is some bullshyt"  lololol....HATE doing my hair. I got several packs of my trusty extensions plus hair.  I think I'll make an appointment around my birthday and get it done.  hide dis mess til da end of da year.  

The thing is, i don't have damage, it rarely sheds, everything is good.  it's just too damn much.


----------



## TheVioletVee

I saw a girl in my statistics class today with a huge bun.  I wanted to touch it so bad. :bouncegre


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty

I think the lighting in my house is too dim. I thought I looked cute when I left for the gym with my small twists piled on top of my head. After I had actually worked out and was looking at myself in the many mirrors they have in the change room, I realized I looked kinda crazy. (-__-). Oh well.


----------



## IMFOCSD

I'm actually loving my new cut...I should be APL again in another month or two..


----------



## sckri23

Ugh I wanna cowash but I'm just getting over this cold that started the last day I cowashed (thursday) and Im trying to hold out until I find a new cowash conditioner. My staple getting low!!!

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## Embyra

Detangled last night with my usual 

added some Aubrey organics conditioner to my ends had the best pony I have had in a while 

And feeling my hair now it feels like velvet 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Tangles

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Tangles -- I've been reading up on that texturizer for a very long time, and if I decide to do a texturizer, that would be da one.  Dis natural is for da birds chile.... I don't like doin my hair to begin with.  It's too much of it!! i was twisting it last night mumblin to myself.."dis hea is some bullshyt"  lololol....HATE doing my hair. I got several packs of my trusty extensions plus hair.  I think I'll make an appointment around my birthday and get it done.  hide dis mess til da end of da year.
> 
> The thing is, i don't have damage, it rarely sheds, everything is good.  it's just too damn much.



ThatJerseyGirl If I didn't have hair issues like splits, and knots I wouldn't be considering it, cause even though I'm a 4B I can handle the thickness I'm frustrated with having to constantly trim and/or cut my hair as often as I do.


----------



## halee_J

Lok and blok. Thinking of getting some.


----------



## Nix08

I need a cute protective go to style...


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Tangles said:


> ThatJerseyGirl If I didn't have hair issues like splits, and knots I wouldn't be considering it, cause even though I'm a 4B I can handle the thickness I'm frustrated with having to constantly trim and/or cut my hair as often as I do.



Tangles - I had that issue a long time ago and I gave myself a good aphogee treatment (the stinky stuff) and stopped. I kept my hair moisturized. I also use that balancing moisturizing conditioner alone and it works wonders.


----------



## Tangles

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Tangles - I had that issue a long time ago and I gave myself a good aphogee treatment (the stinky stuff) and stopped. I kept my hair moisturized. I also use that balancing moisturizing conditioner alone and it works wonders.



ThatJerseyGirl I plan to try the aphogee and a few other things before I make my final decision..


----------



## auparavant

Me thinks some Youtube hair tutorials and reviews are nothing but gateway entry into the world of flash for cash.  Maybe they are trying out their nerves?  Cuz almost getting flashed by boobs by naked shoulders where your robe keeps falling down...then another in a towel that you continuously readjust...all on camera....   Like, do people THINK about what they're putting on Youtube for all the pervs and even bosses and co-workers?  Mind you, talking about your hair reaching your "nipps" and using a visual gesture?  Well....


----------



## halee_J

You know, its funny... We've been in space, split atoms, created life in test tubes. Are you really telling me they can't come up with a product that keeps my hair as straight as the day I did it, until I'm ready to wash it out? #1stworldproblems


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Thinking about putting my hair in Senegalese twists for my internship in London this summer.


----------



## hannan

I've been itching to tint my hair purple with manic panic like Taren's new video. Her hair came out just the way I wanted mine to look!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Regretting cutting my hair back to MBL to even out my hemline. Missing my WL hair already. I'm sure my V will be back in no time since I can't seem to shake it. Ugh


----------



## ms.tatiana

I kinda like my curly/wavy weave cause I haven't used much heat only on the leave out and maintenance isn't that bad a little oil and spray and the hair is ready to go.

Still making sure to oil my edges down every night and spray the regrowth on it.


----------



## strawbewie

It's 2:00 am ish around here and I got to moisturize my hair and scalp. smh


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm seeing breakage at my crown. I have a TON of short strands sticking up out of my plaits. I'm scared to remove my plaits because of what I might find. Sigh....


----------



## FroFab

Loving my wig but not enjoying the attention.


----------



## Embyra

Applied some more of that sweet conditioner 

Woke up this morning to see if it was a fluke nope same buttery velvet hair 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Igotstripes

Blahh I can't make a puff anymore now that  my hair is starting to hang down in the back and.middle but the front grows up -___- it looks so weird


----------



## NJoy

FroFab said:


> Loving my wig but not enjoying the attention.


 
FroFab

Maybe, JUST maybe, you might wanna give us a peek too?   C'mon, girl. Show us the goods. grin


----------



## hair4romheaven

Missing my hair!!!


----------



## sckri23

Since my oil mix straightened my hair I decided to wrap it







my no-heat, no-rollerset, straight texlaxed wrap. Ugh I so didn't feel like wearing my straight today. Oh well

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## hnntrr

Knowing how to do my hair so its healthy and will grow to be long is like waiting for water to boil. Im scared this is going to take 5 years :O


----------



## caliscurls

Finally figured out that the key to me not having detangling issues is pre-pooing with EVCO for at least 2 hrs w/ a cap, not rinsing and going straight to a dry overnight DC. What a difference, it's like I have a new head of hair.


----------



## lana

I wish someone, anyone would tell me how to get my 4ab twist out...shiny.  It's day 4 and looking dry.  Maybe this is normal?  I'm ready to wash and retwist. Is that what people do? 

I used Talijad (spelling?) twist gel, shea butter underneath and let it dry overnight.  The first day - shiny hair.  The second day...eh, it was okay, but now...not so cute.


----------



## Aviah

I was thinking of being a straight natural for a while, and after the best flat iron job ever (or close to it) I changed my mind and want Senegalese twists. Or braid extensions. 

Or to try a twistout and try to make it last a week with flaxseed gel. 

This is why I love being natural, it gives me what I want almost on demand- and Lord knows I'm fickle with my styles. After 5 years I pretty much know what to do to get the results I want.


----------



## Nonie

I hope this hasn't already been posted, but in case anyone's in the market for a curling iron, Living Social have a Proliss with ceramic and tourmaline plates valued at $220 selling for $29. 
Link


----------



## Tonto

I'm in the process of removing my braids, it's getting too loose at the roots though it still kinda look good. My sista took a picture and my surprise when she told me I am 2 inches or less far from BSL! Whoop Whoop! But I know I need to trim my hair so BSL 2013! Heyyy!


----------



## sckri23

I'm gonna stop by roses or family dollar to pick up a suave conditioner. Hopefully it cleans and moisturizes with no residue like my vanishing staple.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Look at this long strand. LOL See the bulb? Def shed. Its comforting to see a white bulb and know its not breakage. Nobody understands but you ladies.


----------



## darlingdiva

lana said:


> I wish someone, anyone would tell me how to get my 4ab twist out...shiny.  It's day 4 and looking dry.  Maybe this is normal?  I'm ready to wash and retwist. Is that what people do?
> 
> I used Talijad (spelling?) twist gel, shea butter underneath and let it dry overnight.  The first day - shiny hair.  The second day...eh, it was okay, but now...not so cute.



It's hard for most 4a/4b types to get shine because of the way the hair reflects light.

Whatever shine you get may be gone by day four if you have not reapplied anything between days one and four.

Product Suggestions:

1.  Coconut Oil as an oil rinse, pre-poo, or after you have washed your hair.  It gives amazing shine.

2.  Avocado or hempseed oils on top of your pre-poo. My hair always has a nice sheen when I do this.

3.  Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade gives my hair a very nice sheen, and so did Hairveda's Almond Glaze.

4.  The Jane Carter Solution Nourish and Shine is an awesome finisher that does give my hair some shine. I am never without this product.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I almost texlaxed my hair.

I love being natural, etc. Love everything about it EXCEPT the inconsistency.  I neva know what my  hair is going to look like day to day (unless I'm flat ironing it). Working out daily on my lunch break has really been frustrating hair-wise. Wash n go's tear my ends up, plus that's a lot of manipulation daily. I thought back to when I was texlaxed and working out daily.. my hair was just so much smoother. I feel like I'm not retaining because I'm constantly manipulating my hair to get to look decent through workouts, etc. Not perfect but decent. I dunno. I just want APL at least, dammit.


----------



## FroFab

NJoy here it is.

I like the cut/style of it, and have only gotten compliments on it, but I think the color it what's making me self conscious about it and causing me to feel some type of way about the attention.


----------



## Nonie

FroFab, I think it looks fine. I don't see anything wrong with the color either. You have such beautiful eyes BTW; even with the glasses on, they stand out. 

Now don't take this the wrong way; if I didn't care, I'd not say it: I think your nose would look better if you would stop bleaching it or used a darker foundation on it. Also I am not a fan of your caterpillar eyebrows (Sorry). The skin forum may offer suggestions for threading; shaped eyebrows really do make a difference! I don't mind your mustache though. I keep mine so if you like yours, I love it. Other than that, you're a doll!


----------



## naturalagain2

I change my techniques so often. I forget what works. NO MORE! Once I figure out how to keep these ssk at bay again I'm writing down what I did. I def need a journal!


----------



## FroFab

For a second I was like ,"oh no, Nonie is going in on me!  See this is why I don't post photos". Then I remembered.  Shoot, my nose is that complexion cause its a genetic trait associated with my unicorn status. 

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Embyra

Nonie said:


> Now don't take this the wrong way; if I didn't care, I'd not say it: I think your nose would look better if you would stop bleaching it or used a darker foundation on it. Also I am not a fan of your caterpillar eyebrows (Sorry). The skin forum may offer suggestions for threading; shaped eyebrows really do make a difference! I don't mind your mustache though. I keep mine so if you like yours, I love it.!



Sigh I just can't with nonie  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Nonie said:


> FroFab, I think it looks fine. I don't see anything wrong with the color either. You have such beautiful eyes BTW; even with the glasses on, they stand out.
> 
> Now don't take this the wrong way; if I didn't care, I'd not say it: I think your nose would look better if you would stop bleaching it or used a darker foundation on it. Also I am not a fan of your caterpillar eyebrows (Sorry). The skin forum may offer suggestions for threading; shaped eyebrows really do make a difference! I don't mind your mustache though. I keep mine so if you like yours, I love it. Other than that, you're a doll!



LMBOOOOO!!! RROOTTHHFLLL!!! Good one!


----------



## Kindheart

I SOO Love Claudie s ISha Cream ,It absorbs into my low porosity hair ,i feel no gunk ,no stickiness (side-eye* to AV BARE) no greasiness (side eye* KBB cremiliscious) and leaves my hair moisturized for days .I might skip washing my hair today as my hair feels so clean and hydrated .Truly awesome stuff


----------



## NJoy

FroFab said:


> @NJoy here it is.
> 
> I like the cut/style of it, and have only gotten compliments on it, but I think the color it what's making me self conscious about it and causing me to feel some type of way about the attention.


 
FroFab

Oh yes.  I see why the compliments. I love it! What's the name and make of the wig?

And I see you're in on that "moustache" craze, huh? My daughter has moustache everything so, I 'stached myself. How ya like me now? lol


----------



## APrayer4Hair

BOUGHT (notice there is no "r")- to purchase
 Ex. I just bought hair supplies from Sally's

bRought- past tense of bring; come to a place with
Ex. I saw lots of things in Sally's. I'm glad I brought my credit card


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Now I air dry differently. Instead of using NTM leave in,  I dry my hair with my terry cloth, then apply oil. My hair comes out soft  and shiny.


----------



## FroFab

NJoy said:


> FroFab
> 
> Oh yes.  I see why the compliments. I love it! What's the name and make of the wig?
> 
> And I see you're in on that "moustache" craze, huh? My daughter has moustache everything so, I 'stached myself. How ya like me now? lol



Ha!  Love the 'stache!

It's a Zury Goodness


----------



## Maracujá

Gonna start treating my hair like it deserves to be treated again!


----------



## naturalagain2

I'm enjoying my hair!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Was going to wash my hair this morning but my head is stuck in one position


----------



## sckri23

hollywood beauty has Argan oil

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## hnntrr

My hair is long enought to go in a pony after a bantu knot out. yehaw!


----------



## cocosweet

Bought some Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioner. I put some JBCO and Garlic oil in it in hopes of having a single product that will attack shedding and work to restore some thickness.

I baggied the other night and my hair felt so soft in the morning. I did GHE last night and my hair feels great but now I have stinky hair.

Note to self: Next time bite the bullet, pay the extra money and get the odorless garlic.


----------



## lana

My nails are growing really fast with these vitamins I'm taking, so I hope I see the same results in my hair growth.  I want MBL hair! (lol) Honestly, I'll be happy with two more inches and then I'm cutting it blunt!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I don't see how anybody NOT PS cause wearing my hair out for 2 days only has caused havoc on my ends. Think I'm going to workout in a bun today. Its craving for a nice long DC'ing for real. Not sure when the last time I washed it anyway. That's the first. :-/


----------



## Angelinhell

Confession: I'm 8 weeks post and avoiding washing my hair as long as possible because I don't feel like detangling


----------



## sckri23

I saw someones hair today and it was gorgeous. I know there are some lhcf members who live in my city, but I never met them. I wanted to ask what she does to her hair to see if I get a lhcf-y answer but I'm shy. If I don't know you I have to know someone who does know you (and they have to be there with me) before I speak.

Oh well pretty hair tho. Same place I saw the hollywood beauty argan oil. Coincidence???

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## sckri23

nynewyork said:


> Now I air dry differently. Instead of using NTM leave in,  I dry my hair with my terry cloth, then apply oil. My hair comes out soft  and shiny.



Wait no more leave in means more money to spend on other products. I gotta try this.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## sckri23

I want some bruh for real



ETA: this pic had me thinking what other good products hollywood beauty hiding? I went on their site and I'm mad I can't order products from the site cause I'm seriously thinking about making the hollywood beauty line my staple.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## halee_J

Softening up the shea butter so I can getz tuh whippin'


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Planned to set up my steamer but SCANDAL is on in T-8 mins


----------



## Arian

I have been majorly neglecting my hair lately...just haven't cared.  I am also waiting on my HQS products.  I want to clarify my hair with the White Tea Lemon Poo...


----------



## hnntrr

I just put a mashed banana in with my pre-poo. Experimenting big time. Questioning my sanity.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I think I may need to go to the salon sometime in the next 2 weeks to get my weave washed.


----------



## NJoy

hnntrr said:


> I just put a mashed banana in with my pre-poo. Experimenting big time. Questioning my sanity.


 
Girl, if you only mashed it and didn't get it pureed, you're gonna have pieces of banana in your hair for awhile.  #lessonlearnedfirsthand


----------



## hnntrr

NJoy, 

Ahahahahahahah i rinsed a lot of it out but lo and behold yup there are tiny bits of banana. Thats okay though. Hopefully most of them will come out when I brush my hair tomorrow....if not then I am doing my major wash day on Sunday and hopefully most of them will wash out then. 

Good to know about pureeing though. Seems my experiment gave me some likable results. So planning on using it again next month to see how it goes.

It did come out squeaky though (like cleaning a window squeaky) squeaky ness is a good thing? I havnt shampoo'ed my hair in so long I dont know what to make of it. But hopefully tht means its clean. It does feel soft and fluffy though...so i dont know


----------



## NJoy

hnntrr said:


> @NJoy,
> 
> Ahahahahahahah i rinsed a lot of it out but lo and behold yup there are tiny bits of banana. Thats okay though. Hopefully most of them will come out when I brush my hair tomorrow....if not then I am doing my major wash day on Sunday and hopefully most of them will wash out then.
> 
> Good to know about pureeing though. Seems my experiment gave me some likable results. So planning on using it again next month to see how it goes.
> 
> It did come out squeaky though (like cleaning a window squeaky) squeaky ness is a good thing? I havnt shampoo'ed my hair in so long I dont know what to make of it. But hopefully tht means its clean. It does feel soft and fluffy though...so i dont know


 
I was picking pieces out for at least a good week and I was daily cowashing.  Real bananas baby food was suggested to me after I complained.


----------



## Napp

I went from barely any new purchases to full blown product junkie mode

*And I am enjoying every second of it*

My wallet would beg to differ however


----------



## Igotstripes

APrayer4Hair said:


> Planned to set up my steamer but SCANDAL is on in T-8 mins



I LOVE that show tooo!!! I'm so mad I missed it tonight, was it good?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

What's up w/ the Nexxus line?? I no longer see my PhytoOrganic Humectin DC or my Nexxus Reconstructor Conditioner in the stores. What's up w/ that??? I shouldn't have to order on Amazon all the time. smh


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I have been neglecting my hair as far as keeping it wrapped at night. I caught a cold and didn't care about anything else except sleep. I need to redo the front part of my Kinky Twists this weekend, though.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

sckri23 said:


> I want some bruh for real
> 
> ETA: this pic had me thinking what other good products hollywood beauty hiding? I went on their site and I'm mad I can't order products from the site cause I'm seriously thinking about making the hollywood beauty line my staple.
> 
> Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct



I use to use there Olive Oil hairdress for a moisturizer like 2 yrs ago and Olive Oil Cholesterol wasn't too bad neither compared to others.


----------



## lana

I think I'll expirement with wet twisting my 4ab transitioning hair.  It's been almost 7 months without chemicals.  My twist outs on dry hair have been great.  I couldn't tell the difference between a twist out on flat ironed hair and a twist out on blow dried hair...but if I just wash, deep condition and twist with my twist gel...will it shrink up like crazy as it dries? My shrinkage when I was natural was CRA-zy. I mean seriously and now that I'm almost MBL...I want it to at least reach my shoulders twisted.


----------



## Ogoma

I went swimming yesterday with my new cap and my hair was not wet at all. I was stunned. I wanted to still wash it to be on the safe side, but laziness got the better of me. I will wash this night or tomorrow morning.


----------



## sckri23

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I use to use there Olive Oil hairdress for a moisturizer like 2 yrs ago and Olive Oil Cholesterol wasn't too bad neither compared to others.



Their olive hairdress is my staple moisturizer

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## Lissa0821

Deep conditioning on dry hair is proving to be a game changer in my hair care routine.  My hair is fine, it no longer looks a little limp the first day after deep conditioning now.  It has some fullness and body now.  The retention of my hair is really starting to improve.


----------



## Embyra

Planning my day off ill be trimming deep conditioning maybe a glaze or something as well 

loreal semi permanent colour has stayed in certain places in my hair since lat year before summer!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

Last night I was too lazy to even spritz my hair, today same thing. My hair felt crunchy dry so I cowashed. Idk why but that seems like less work than spritzing to me.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## faithVA

sckri23 said:


> Last night I was too lazy to even spritz my hair, today same thing. My hair felt crunchy dry so I cowashed. Idk why but that seems like less work than spritzing to me.
> 
> Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct



It seems like less work than spritzing to me as well. It takes forever to spritz smooth and try to stretch it out. I can cowash in a few minutes and the hair is easier to work with.


----------



## sckri23

faithVA said:


> It seems like less work than spritzing to me as well. It takes forever to spritz smooth and try to stretch it out. I can cowash in a few minutes and the hair is easier to work with.



Exactly thank you I didn't know how to explain it

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## JerriBlank

Ughh my stupid hair is so fine and thin!

I'll never have a chunky twist-out.


----------



## lamaria211

One thing I hate about stretching is how it makes my hair look thin. Cause my new growth is extra extra thick


----------



## freckledface

Doing the upside down French braid thingy into the bun is sooo much harder than those girls made it look on YouTube


----------



## Evolving78

trying to stretch this hair is making me having to change my product reggie.  i know i will not try to go past 12 weeks.  my hair is very fine and my new growth is very coily.  i am not going to risk a ton of breakage just to prove a point to nobody.


----------



## Ogoma

Experimented to see how my hair/scalp would hold up if I went a week between washing/co-washing. Conclusion: scalp started itching on Wednesday, hair started feeling weighed down and dirty by Thursday. I think I am going to add midweek co-washes as needed.

Next week, I will co-wash on Tuesday and Sat or Sun, and wash/detangle on Thursday.


----------



## havilland

I am at 18 month post relaxer. I can not believe it!  I used to relax every 6 weeks and fight somebody if they told me to stretch longer than 8. Lol

I have had no breakage. No excess shedding. I have learned soooo much about my hair and now it's longer than it has ever been in my life.  

Today is a good day......


----------



## winona

I ended up ordering cocoa butter FNWL  I like there quality and couldn't think of another good quality vendor.  

I won't have to order anymore for at least 1 1/2 years so I will not feel bad for the $70 I spent.

I want to challenge myself to do flexi rods but I think I will stick with tried and true curlformers today.  At least I know they will be dry by tomorrow morning without heat

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

havilland said:


> I am at 18 month post relaxer. I can not believe it!  I used to relax every 6 weeks and fight somebody if they told me to stretch longer than 8. Lol
> 
> I have had no breakage. No excess shedding. I have learned soooo much about my hair and now it's longer than it has ever been in my life.
> 
> Today is a good day......



Congrats! When do you plan on relaxing?


----------



## Embyra

knotty boy spray + miss jessie leave curly meringue = good hair day

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma

I need to get my lazy but off this couch and this forum and go wash my hair!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I think I'm tex laxed. I darn sure ain't bone straight relaxed. Ever since I started this journey, my hair hasn't been easy to straighten. Oh, well. It's thick.


----------



## Evolving78

havilland said:


> I am at 18 month post relaxer. I can not believe it!  I used to relax every 6 weeks and fight somebody if they told me to stretch longer than 8. Lol
> 
> I have had no breakage. No excess shedding. I have learned soooo much about my hair and now it's longer than it has ever been in my life.
> 
> Today is a good day......



can you teach me these jedi tricks?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Drove 2 hours to the outlets just to do some shopping & all I can think about is going home to DC. smh


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Drove 2 hours to the outlets just to do some shopping & all I can think about is going home to DC. smh



Yes!!!!!!! Finally DC. Now air drying. Too tired to wait until its dry though. Going to bed.


----------



## hnntrr

The more I find out about ways to keep my hair healthy, the more I get scared its not going to grow.


----------



## hannan

I just got a bottle of Tresemme naturals moisture conditioner a few days ago.  The slip! I've used it as a leave in and a rinse out so far and this is a keeper.


----------



## caliscurls

Just saw someone with thigh length hair


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Delete 

Didn't mean to put this here


----------



## Aireen

Doing a late night search and destroy, I did get a trim with Friday's relaxer but I thought I'd just go in a clean up anything that could've been missed since I won't be using the scissors again for a while.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

We need a forum for just random thoughts period.

I'm getting a little aggravated seeing this one particular person posting negativity or putting herself down every 5 mins & then some random bright person liking this chics status all the time or coming to her rescue. So are we FOR negativity on this website or are we AGAINST it because I honestly don't know why people pay this chic any attention at all. I try to ignore it but I'm being pushed against a wall & want to address it & simply say SHUT UP but - I wont. Gonna keep it moving.


----------



## winona

Under the dryer because if I take these dang curlformers out and they are not dry after last night sleep I will more than angry.  

Note to self do curlformer set earlier so it is dry before bedtime until after pregnancy.  Trying to side on your side is not the business with these things.

Sometimes I hate being a belly sleeper 9 more weeks to go...


----------



## winona

[USER=257476 said:
			
		

> pre_medicalrulz[/USER];17695681]We need a forum for just random thoughts period.
> 
> I'm getting a little aggravated seeing this one particular person posting negativity or putting herself down every 5 mins & then some random bright person liking this chics status all the time or coming to her rescue. So are we FOR negativity on this website or are we AGAINST it because I honestly don't know why people pay this chic any attention at all. I try to ignore it but I'm being pushed against a wall & want to address it & simply say SHUT UP but - I wont. Gonna keep it moving.



I put a few posters on ignore Keeps my sunshine going


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

winona said:


> I put a few posters on ignore Keeps my sunshine going



Oh yea? I didn't even know there was an ignore button. LOL I can't see one from my phone so will check it out when I leave church & get to my laptop. Thanks


----------



## coyacoy

winona said:


> I put a few posters on ignore Keeps my sunshine going



winona....how do i turn on ignore?  I so need this in my life!   Please and thank you!


----------



## Tangles

I can't wait to try out my new flat iron Hopefully it's as good as people are claiming it is...gonna test it out on my DD's hair first since she needs a good trim before the summer.


----------



## cocosweet

Did my first tea rinse yesterday. I used more water than was recommended and I did it after I did my DC which meant I had to DC again. Aargh.

Things should go smoothly next time.


----------



## NikkiQ

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oh yea? I didn't even know there was an ignore button. LOL I can't see one from my phone so will check it out when I leave church & get to my laptop. Thanks


 


coyacoy said:


> @winona....how do i turn on ignore? I so need this in my life! Please and thank you!


 
@pre_medicalrulz amd coyacoy just go to the person's profile and under "user lists", there's an option to "add to ignore list".


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Igotstripes said:
			
		

> I LOVE that show tooo!!! I'm so mad I missed it tonight, was it good?



I know I'm a day late and a dollar short but yes!!
Fitz woke up at 10:59 of course lol


----------



## Embyra

Bought knotty boy green tea spray hopefully I like the scent 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## belldandy

finally caved and bought some raw shea butter...now i am gonna use it tonight before bed

why can i never wait to try out my hair products? lol


----------



## Aireen

Doing a milk and honey hair mask before I wash my hair.


----------



## Ogoma

I love watching people's stash videos. I know it is weird .


----------



## Nix08

I'm going back to claw and butterfly clips...I don't think buns are the best for my ends.


----------



## southerncitygirl

winona

mountain rose herbs has great quality everything, oils/butters included. just another option for ya other than fnwl.

i'm going to get my hair flatironed in the next 2 wks or so, no matter how long it gets nothing seems to change the fact that i always feel bald with this damn shrinkage.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I cant wait to hit w'hip length! Im gonna get a Dominican blowout and whip it real hard!  

I want to get a blowout once i reach WL too this year...i might need a trim tho. And then grow it back out.

This is gonna be my last year on LHCF. I have learned SO much here from everyone. Love you all. I still have time tho...i think my subscription ends in September or October.


----------



## halee_J

belldandy you have lovely hair! How long have you been transitioning?




Sigh sectioned my hair and made my garlic ginger pre-poo since this AM, can't bring myself to apply the dang thing and then wash... I'm not going to force it, gonna wait for the mood to hit me. I suspect by tomorrow night I'll want to wash. I'll just put my pre-poo in the fridge till then lol.


----------



## yoleee

Dear Hemp oil....... I think I am falling in love with you. I am not 100% sure but I think I want to be with you for the rest of my life!!


----------



## Igotstripes

Dropped my phone in a random *** cup when I was washing my hair ;(( Rip Tyrone (that was his name) lol


----------



## sckri23

Dcing overnight in a weird way. Blow drying my dc in then washing out in the morning. Hopefully I get nice results.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## Aireen

When I get to WL, I'm going to have a thread for it since it was my first hair goal. It is going to be PIC HEAVY oh and not just the type where people say that but it's like... 2 pictures. NO. It will have start to finish pictures lol. I'll also make a thread for when I get to HL and possibly one for TBL, it just depends on if I even go that long.


----------



## ms.tatiana

JBCO on the edges before I go to bed


----------



## Evolving78

Aireen said:


> When I get to WL, I'm going to have a thread for it since it was my first hair goal. It is going to be PIC HEAVY oh and not just the type where people say that but it's like... 2 pictures. NO. It will have start to finish pictures lol. I'll also make a thread for when I get to HL and possibly one for TBL, it just depends on if I even go that long.



YEP!  i will either wait until i hit MBL or WL to create a thread.  i have never done that before.  i am pretty low key when it comes to my hair.  i post in the relaxed and hair challenges, but i don't make big announcements! that's why i don't have a pic in my siggy.  i want to wait until i make it to full BSL before i do that again.


----------



## OhmyKimB

I'm really going to have to take over doing my hair again. I've gotten way too lazy. But just going to my stylist isn't working. I think I finally figured out a regime last night...meaning I went back to my old one and fixed the broken parts lol. Now to make a pomade for my scalp!

Sent from my Mom's iPad using LHCF


ETA: I was going to cut my hair but maybe I'll just get face framing layers...not sure right now


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I bought some new products this weekend.

Redken blow dry lotion
Redken Silk drops
Macadamia deep condish (got 2 $4 packs cus that $30+ is for the birds )
Aveda Anti-Humectant

It only took 35-40 mins to blow out my hair (natural 3c/4a shoulder length) I was in heaven. It took about the same to flat iron since I went in small sections.

My first day hair seemed weighed down and I could feel the product on my strands and I hated it. Now on day 3 I love my hair .

It is light, bouncy, full, and flowy. The Anti-humectant has been a God send since my hair reverts so easily. But this joker here is . It is rainy and all kinda nasty out and my hair hasnt poofed up not one bit.

I straightened my hair just to try these out and I am impressed with my results. I think I will use less product next time.


----------



## NJoy

winona said:


> Under the dryer because if I take these dang curlformers out and they are not dry after last night sleep I will more than angry.
> 
> Note to self do curlformer set earlier so it is dry before bedtime until after pregnancy. Trying to side on your side is not the business with these things.
> 
> Sometimes I hate being a belly sleeper 9 more weeks to go...


 
Girl, pregnant or not, sleeping in curlformers is NOT the bizness. I repeat. NOT the bizness.  My head hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## NJoy

*heavy sigh* I'm bored and it's ugly out. Planning to wash, dc and trim tonight....just because.


----------



## Aireen

shortdub78 said:


> YEP!  i will either wait until i hit MBL or WL to create a thread.  i have never done that before.  i am pretty low key when it comes to my hair.  i post in the relaxed and hair challenges, but i don't make big announcements! that's why i don't have a pic in my siggy.  i want to wait until i make it to full BSL before i do that again.


I'm low-key too but it's because I'm lazy to take pics, I have to stand there holding my camera to make sure my whole head and half my body is in the shot and ugh, Idk, it's just not my fav thing to do. Maybe I make it more difficult than it is/needs to be though.


----------



## winona

southerncitygirl thanks I have bought herbs from them before didnt even think to look for butters


----------



## SmilingElephant

I can't believe im almost APL curly already!! Wow!

I think i just might push for WL curly. 

Let's see...im MBL straight, nearly APL curly. So i think I'll need either Hip or TBL to be WL curly. Hmmm...


----------



## naturalagain2

I have to find someone to do an updo for me. I tried to do a flat twist updo and it did not work!


----------



## Embyra

SmilingElephant said:


> I can't believe im almost APL curly already!! Wow!
> 
> I think i just might push for WL curly.
> 
> Let's see...im MBL straight, nearly APL curly. So i think I'll need either Hip or TBL to be WL curly. Hmmm...



Ahhhh if only it was that simple for me my hair remains hovering around my shoulders regardless on length Lool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Need to find a effective trimming method I do it differently every time 

Off to YouTube I go...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant

Embyra said:


> Ahhhh if only it was that simple for me my hair remains hovering around my shoulders regardless on length Lool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol! Aww...i thought i was only SL curly until i looked in the mirror to be sure....my hair is like 80% dry right now and is still touching around CBL. 

I am loving how i can feel it swing when i turn my head too lol


----------



## sckri23

Double post


----------



## sckri23

Cocleansed, dced, blow dried, and flat ironed

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct

Eta: my first flat iron with soft results yay!!!


----------



## veesweets

I have the strong urge to flat iron this weekend. I dont know if I'll be able to resist


----------



## MrsMelodyV

I need to buy a seamless comb. I should have done it at the BF/CM sales, but I'm a spaz and I didn't. Now I'm on the hotcombs site and it says all the combs I want are currently unavailable!!!! Does anyone know if they are just back logged from the new year or if they are changing something about the combs. I feel like this has been the case for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## sckri23

Ok today was a hot day but I didn't know that. I had on long sleeves and I sweated out my freshly flat ironed hair. If I flat ironed the day after tomorrow will that be too much heat?

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## LexiDior

I just figured out my hair loss is caused by my birth control or lack there of. Im off of it now so we will see how long this shedding will last. Im glad to see its not me personally.


----------



## hnntrr

I duno if going from TWA to NL in 9 months is good progress orrrrrr what. Thats 5 inches in 9 mo. hm. If it went well I will be at 10-12 inches by winter. Hopefully. And thats with no real set regimen. I wonder what my progress this year will be.


----------



## youwillrise

tell me why i had a dream about being in some place's security office and one of the female security workers had an uncovered baggy bun...that was covered by green plastic and a rubber band?  

what IS my life? lol.  

and throughout the dream, i just wanted to tell somebody that i saw someone with a baggy on their bun...i dont even know what else was going on in that dream.  no idea why i was in the security office or anything.  

maybe it's a sign that i need to start baggying again for the "security of my hair"

hahaha naaaah.  i doubt it, but it was entertaining.


----------



## winona

I have got my regimen down pretty good now the only debate is do I do my hair after school on Thursday or do I do it on Sunday after church  Hummm... decisions, decisions.

I really need to get to Target to get a scarf it was cold as heck last night and walking to my car was ridiculous.


----------



## Ms_Whit

I've been using castor oil for oil cleansing...finally decided to use it to seal in moisture on Monday  

Now I'm kicking myself in the butt wondering why I didn't try it before.


And since I don't want a whole thread on my progress here are some phone pics from my blow out and trim in December!


----------



## Embyra

Yay knotty boy spray arrived it smells yummy 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Almost 4 weeks post. Time is surely flying.


----------



## cami88

I washed my hair last night and I was waiting for my sister to come braid it. My cousin came in and he was like "you're gonna braid THAT??" and started laughing and said "That sh!t's nappy". That kinda pissed me off. I know my hair is 'nappy' I have 4b hair......are you expecting silky ringlets??? I like my hair and I usually don't care about these kinds of comments. This especially bothered me because he's always talking about how "good" my daughter's hair is. She does happen to have ringlets.


----------



## daviine

@cami88 Sorry about that.  I love your siggy!  

On another note--I know this is going to sound crazy but it really pisses me off that Shea Moisture has time and money to develop new lines and new products but can't put a basic website together.  I need to be able to read the back of a product label before I get in my car and hunt for the product. I'm tired of going back and forth between walgreens.com and target.com just to find out what the product is claiming to do.  Just put an effin' link for each product line so people can read about the products!  Geesh! [Insert cursing smiley here becasue I'm too lazy to look and for it and haven't learned the code for it.]

#firstworldproblems


----------



## greenandchic

So glad I used a clarifying shampoo (Giovanni 50:50) the other day. It made all the difference in the world.


----------



## InBloom

rollersetting


----------



## spellinto

Deep conditioned overnight with SE Mega Silk Moisture Treatment.  Rinsed & followed up by cowashing w/HE Hello Hydration Conditioner.  Detangled, trimmed my ends, moisturized w/NTM Silk Touch Leave In, and sealed w/a blend of coconut & castor oil.  My hair feels  but I think the winter air is already sucking the moisture I JUST put in  ! Loosely bunned, slapped on a bonnet and called it a night.

I think I'm feelin' this coconut & castor oil blend.  It seems like I may be able to use castor oil daily as long as I keep the coconut oil as a larger part of the formula...otherwise castor oil is too thick for me (read: causes breakage!).  I'll use it to fill in my edges/nape & counteract some of the breakage around my crown.  I think the breakage occurred from a lack of moisture, so I may have to implement cowashes a bit more and keep an eye out.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Just ordered 2 bottles of spring valley biotin 5000  with 120 pills for $6 dollars each from Walmart online


----------



## leigh.hill

I guess this thread is the best place to say...Did anyone see Oprah's hair last night when she interviewed Lance Armstrong? Is ALL that hair really Oprah's?!?!? Dang!


----------



## naturalagain2

Wash my hair this morning and blow dried. I put my hair in a bun w/ hair sticks. I've never been able to put my hair in a bun with hair sticks! A milestone I tell you!! Milestone! :bouncegre


----------



## auparavant

So now I've got that awkward semi-bob head situation going on...it's grown past shaved, past Halle Berry...sigh.....

But it's thick as heck and is kinda hard to slick down in gel!  I trimmed the nape once to shape it up a bit and now it's all over the place.  I shouldn't complain.  No more shaping...just letting it go wild.

Henna/Indigo is very nice this time around but I admit I need to deep condition it more often.  I aim to deep condition once weekly.


----------



## JerriBlank

Embyra said:


> Yay knotty boy spray arrived it smells yummy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
How in the world do you order from that site?
How is the knotty boy spray?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

So my ex told me that my hair is 'pretty amazing'. (he hasn't seen me in 2 years). *blushing*  Then proceeded to carefully try to pin my hair up out of the way w/ his durag while getting ready to watch a netflix. LOL!!!


----------



## Nix08

To my surprise daily scalp massages have further reduced my shedding....i hope there isn't a shed level that's too low for scalp health..between massages and tea rinsing I'm not getting near 50+ sheds a day...


----------



## southerncitygirl

Imma do this hardcore hardcore protein thang sometime btw sat-mon and next week when I get this ish flatironed and dusted next week it betta be longer than the bald headed bsl I was back in october.....I AIN'T PLAYIN WIT CHA SCALP, BLOOD VESSELS, CAPILLARIES, & SUCH!!!! Y'all hear me, d*mn it?! I'm the boss and in charge here!!!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

The new viviscal tastes disgusting.

Going back to megatek for now. I ne
ed a new moiturizer. ORS isn't cutting it during these winter months.


----------



## Angelinhell

Why did I just use 2 brushes and 3 combs to wrap my hairerplexed?


----------



## ms.tatiana

Weave is feeling great just washed and blow dried it.


----------



## Aireen

Next wash will probably be Wednesday or Thursday if this Nizoral I tried worked. I'm going to really up the protein, I think this relaxer wasn't that great on my hair.


----------



## freckledface

It's so cold outside I'm afraid for my hair's safety. I'm all oily now from trying to protect her from the wind


----------



## Nix08

I went to bed with no wrap, and my hair wet.....who's the boss


----------



## JerriBlank

So I left Nexxus Emergencee in my hair mixed w/a bit of moisturizing condish,because its breaking like crazy. I let it dry like a leave in treatment. It dried hard,but it looked normal.
So my SO calls me over to talk last night.
Of course he then proceeds to stick his hands all up in my stiff arse fro.
Ugh,now I need to deep condition and plot how i'm  going to casually get him to play in it when its soft and sessy.
*sucks teeth*


----------



## winona

Dang I just got under the hair dryer and I am already wishing to be free:/


----------



## veesweets

I'm having one of my lazy days when I feel too annoyed to deal with my hair. I don't wanna touch it or even look at it. My hair has been on its best behavior the last two weeks.. But if it were chopped off today I wouldn't care..as long as I could get it all back tomorrow lol


----------



## Bun Mistress

I have some seriously dreds in ky hair right now.


----------



## Evolving78

why are you flat ironing your hair with shea butter?  it looks extra flat and greasy.


----------



## browneyedgrl

Suffering under the hot dryer right now


----------



## kupenda

Ladies...I'm about to buy the finger comber wig. Ugh. Somebody stop me


----------



## gimbap

When in the world did Iman cosmetics get so expensive? I remember when the stick foundations were around $10, now they're $16. Do they still sell this brand in Wal-mart?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Put off my wash day today. May do it tomorrow or just wait until next weekend.


----------



## lovely_locks

I have been thinking about cutting some bangs. But after I saw how long my bangs are, I don't think hat I can do it.


----------



## BostonMaria

Just woke up and put my hair in a ponytail

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## anon123

I got my hair braided by west African braiders yesterday.  That is absolutely the last time I will ever do that.  The only other time I've done so was in 2004 when my arm was broken and I couldn't take care of my hair and was in Korea so didn't have many option, and I got my hair cornrowed there.  It was a harrowing experience, too.  And 9 years later I get a recommendation for someone doing individuals (that she doesn't do them too tight and she doesn't hurt) and make an appt and go and it's a braiding mill.  It was terrible!  6 hours of torture.  The first half hurt, but was bearable, but it's like the braids got smaller and smaller as they got toward the front of the head.  These stupid bald-headed ____s were determined to make a full braid out of every 10 hairs in the front of my head.  This mess looks ridiculous.  When southern Africans or Americans or even I myself did my hair, I use about 3-4 packs and don't make them too tight or too heavy.   This chickenhead put nearly 6 packs of hair in my head, I think it looks crazy!  My scalp looks tortured, it is painful to look at they are so tight.  I literally cannot put my glasses on because they will not fit between my ear and the braid above my ear it's so tight.  I can barely move my head and can't lie down and so have been trying to position myself on the couch in creative ways throughout the night so they don't hurt and I can sleep, so now I'm dead tired and in pain.  Everybody in that place had chewed up edges and 2 inches of raggedy hair, getting 3 lbs of fake hair braided or sewed in.  At least I got them not to use fire on my own hair.  There were so many dysfunctional hair practices going on in there, and I'd see other people's faces and they'd look in pain, too.  Why do they come back to these chicks?  You can bet they will NEVER see my face in that hellhole again. I big chopped a butcher job on my hair last month and_ still_ had the nicest head of hair in the place.  My hair is like 5" at its longest and they talking about it's long, lawd!  It was so painful I was shaking when it was over and my pants were soaked with sweat.  I actually started bleeding a few hours later (I'm late 1st trimester).  I called these . . . women every name in the book tonight.  I'll be sure to leave a review in the proper places of my experience.


----------



## JerriBlank

Omg,mwedzi,you're pregnant??!! 
CONGRATS!!! 
 I wish you a safe and happy and healthy pregnancy and delivery!!!


----------



## Maguerite

mwedzi said:


> I got my hair braided by west African braiders yesterday.  That is absolutely the last time I will ever do that.  The only other time I've done so was in 2004 when my arm was broken and I couldn't take care of my hair and was in Korea so didn't have many option, and I got my hair cornrowed there.  It was a harrowing experience, too.  And 9 years later I get a recommendation for someone doing individuals (that she doesn't do them too tight and she doesn't hurt) and make an appt and go and it's a braiding mill.  It was terrible!  6 hours of torture.  The first half hurt, but was bearable, but it's like the braids got smaller and smaller as they got toward the front of the head.  These stupid bald-headed ____s were determined to make a full braid out of every 10 hairs in the front of my head.  This mess looks ridiculous.  When southern Africans or Americans or even I myself did my hair, I use about 3-4 packs and don't make them too tight or too heavy.   This chickenhead put nearly 6 packs of hair in my head, I think it looks crazy!  My scalp looks tortured, it is painful to look at they are so tight.  I literally cannot put my glasses on because they will not fit between my ear and the braid above my ear it's so tight.  I can barely move my head and can't lie down and so have been trying to position myself on the couch in creative ways throughout the night so they don't hurt and I can sleep, so now I'm dead tired and in pain.  Everybody in that place had chewed up edges and 2 inches of raggedy hair, getting 3 lbs of fake hair braided or sewed in.  At least I got them not to use fire on my own hair.  There were so many dysfunctional hair practices going on in there, and I'd see other people's faces and they'd look in pain, too.  Why do they come back to these chicks?  You can bet they will NEVER see my face in that hellhole again. I big chopped a butcher job on my hair last month and still had the nicest head of hair in the place.  My hair is like 5" at its longest and they talking about it's long, lawd!  It was so painful I was shaking when it was over and my pants were soaked with sweat.  I actually started bleeding a few hours later (I'm late 1st trimester).  I called these . . . women every name in the book tonight.  I'll be sure to leave a review in the proper places of my experience.



This sounds awful! I get my hair corn rowed (Ghana rows) every 6 weeks during the winter period & after years of bad hair practices meted out by terrible 'stylists' I am very, very watchful and strict about how my hair is handled. Only one person now does my hair, I never let others do it. The one girl I use has been thoroughly 'trained' by me and knows to make it loose, not to pull tight, not too heavy etc. If it feels painful she is made to undo it at once. Please consider taking them out, it's too much of a risk to end up with setbacks because if wilfully ignorant stylists. I wish more women would speak out or complain when their hair is badly handled; I get that no one wants to appear rude but what happens if you're left with damage?  
I make up for it by tipping my girl nicely always. Anyways, she is used to my ways now.


----------



## ChocolatePie777

If my hair isnt dry whem I take off this scarf imma be pissed....


----------



## ChocolatePie777

gimbap said:


> When in the world did Iman cosmetics get so expensive? I remember when the stick foundations were around $10, now they're $16. Do they still sell this brand in Wal-mart?



Yes.....its a little cheaper there too


----------



## Evolving78

mwedzi

congrats lady!

ok, now that i have gotten that out of the way, you got me scared over here!  i want to get some yarn braids or twist before i have this baby. i am so scared of going through that.  i didn't have too much of a bad experience the last time i got my hair braided because it was my own hair and i gave them a spray bottle of water instead of blow drying my hair ( was natural at the time and hair might have been 5 inches)

but now that my hair is longer and i am relaxed, i am so scared somebody is going to braid tight, use too much yarn or braiding hair, and try to cut my own hair, knot, or burn my ends!

i am so sorry you went through this.  if i were you, maybe you can get in the shower and let the water just run on your scalp to give you some relief.  put some witch hazel and oil on your edges and nape.  if that doesn't help, take the front out.

i don't know what i am going to do or who i can trust.  i just almost had a major setback from my mother giving  me a relaxer touch up from root to tip.

oh and i saw how you slipped that big chop in too! 

babies, big chop, just got married, big ole pink diamond, etc... you are just full of surprises! lol


----------



## anon123

AnointedandAmazing said:


> This sounds awful! I get my hair corn  rowed (Ghana rows) every 6 weeks during the winter period & after  years of bad hair practices meted out by terrible 'stylists' I am very,  very watchful and strict about how my hair is handled. Only one person  now does my hair, I never let others do it. The one girl I use has been  thoroughly 'trained' by me and knows to make it loose, not to pull  tight, not too heavy etc. If it feels painful she is made to undo it at  once. Please consider taking them out, it's too much of a risk to end up  with setbacks because if wilfully ignorant stylists. I wish more women  would speak out or complain when their hair is badly handled; I get that  no one wants to appear rude but what happens if you're left with  damage?
> I make up for it by tipping my girl nicely always. Anyways, she is used to my ways now.



I  will see how it feels in a day or two, then I might take them out.  I  don't care too much about damage, as I just cut all my hair off anyway.   All I want is to not hurt and to have a break.  But if it still hurts  in a couple days, I'll take them out.  I'm glad you found a person you  can trust.  I don't trust people who hurt to even know what to do to not  hurt, I figure that's the only way they know how to do anything.  



shortdub78 said:


> @mwedzi
> 
> congrats lady!
> 
> ok, now that i have gotten that out of the way, you got me scared over here!  i want to get some yarn braids or twist before i have this baby. i am so scared of going through that.  i didn't have too much of a bad experience the last time i got my hair braided because it was my own hair and i gave them a spray bottle of water instead of blow drying my hair ( was natural at the time and hair might have been 5 inches)
> 
> but now that my hair is longer and i am relaxed, i am so scared somebody is going to braid tight, use too much yarn or braiding hair, and try to cut my own hair, knot, or burn my ends!
> 
> i am so sorry you went through this.  if i were you, maybe you can get in the shower and let the water just run on your scalp to give you some relief.  put some witch hazel and oil on your edges and nape.  if that doesn't help, take the front out.
> 
> i don't know what i am going to do or who i can trust.  i just almost had a major setback from my mother giving  me a relaxer touch up from root to tip.
> 
> oh and i saw how you slipped that big chop in too!
> 
> babies, big chop, just got married, big ole pink diamond, etc... you are just full of surprises! lol



thanks.  i'm ambivalent about it though.

I'm afraid of wetting it because I'm afraid it will cause my hair to curl up and it will feel even tighter. I think I will try to spray a little oil on my scalp. My hair was thoroughly detangled and blow dried before going in, so there was no excuse for this.  I just don't understand how the average black woman takes it.  Like, have all the nerves on people's heads died because of long years of abuse?  I would say to find someone who is recommended, but I got a recommendation for this place, so I don't know.  I suppose you are too uncomfortable to them yourself now?  I did a set myself, it was my first time, and they turned out passable.  You are very into esthetics, though, so you probably would care more if they didn't look great than I did.

I did have a thread about cutting all my hair off.  I'm just so over hair at the moment.   (pink sapphire, btw  )


----------



## NJoy

So many compliments on my 2nd day twist out. Wow. Really? #humble

I like that the curls from my twistout no longer just hang but swing.


----------



## Philippians413

My grandmother just told me that my hair looked dry (it isn't) and threatened to hold me down while she slathered grease on my hair.


----------



## beautyintheyes

Nix08 said:


> To my surprise daily scalp massages have further reduced my shedding....i hope there isn't a shed level that's too low for scalp health..between massages and tea rinsing I'm not getting near 50+ sheds a day...



How to you know how many you get cause i want to be able to find out how much i get


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Doing a protein treatment as we speak. Gonna leave it on for 15 mins instead of my usual 30.


----------



## 9MillaNina

I'm so thinking of deep conditioning 3x a week


----------



## ChasingBliss

Did the big chop today after two years of transitioning. I just got so tired of looking at those  scraggly relaxed ends. I took this leap for several reason. I needed to prove to myself that I had the balls to do it and just trust that everything will be alright. I have never had neck length hair in my life. I've been between mid back and waist length for over a decade. This is so new to me. I fell in love at first site. I just pray I will be able to deal with my hair being this short....I'm very happy to be completely natural though. Go meeee.


----------



## Evolving78

no next day hair for me.  i really need to learn to master the cross wrap.  i ended up braiding my hair in the back and on the sides for some type of protective style instead of a bun.  it looks decent to go to Target, but that's about it. i keep my scarf on at home anyway.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I'm conditioning my hair and it is literally drinking this conditioner. I'm applying it, sitting under the dryer, and then reapplying it. Every time I reapply, my hair is as clear as day. There is not one bit of conditioner sitting on top. So here I am, reapplying, again.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Can't believe Soft Sheen has an Amla oil hair line.....


----------



## hnntrr

This tea rinse/dc has been sitting on my head since 10:30. I only meant to leave it on for an hour...its almost 1........I guess it will be extra moisturized? I need to stay up on my times and not forget.


----------



## sylver2

went back to the salon for the first time in 2 years.
while washing and roller setting the lady kept repeating over and over u..have...a.lot....of ...hair. real slow like that lol. then while blowdryin she kept saying your ...hair...is ...really...looong. slow like that


----------



## ChasingBliss

Did twists last night for a twist out. Surprised the ends stayed as they are so thick now. Also in doing each twist I was able to snip at any remaining relaxed pieces I missed yesterday.


----------



## winona

I wonder if prettyantoinette ever has sales?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

mwedzi said:


> I got my hair braided by west African braiders yesterday.  That is absolutely the last time I will ever do that.  The only other time I've done so was in 2004 when my arm was broken and I couldn't take care of my hair and was in Korea so didn't have many option, and I got my hair cornrowed there.  It was a harrowing experience, too.  And 9 years later I get a recommendation for someone doing individuals (that she doesn't do them too tight and she doesn't hurt) and make an appt and go and it's a braiding mill.  It was terrible!  6 hours of torture.  The first half hurt, but was bearable, but it's like the braids got smaller and smaller as they got toward the front of the head.  These stupid bald-headed ____s were determined to make a full braid out of every 10 hairs in the front of my head.  This mess looks ridiculous.  When southern Africans or Americans or even I myself did my hair, I use about 3-4 packs and don't make them too tight or too heavy.   This chickenhead put nearly 6 packs of hair in my head, I think it looks crazy!  My scalp looks tortured, it is painful to look at they are so tight.  I literally cannot put my glasses on because they will not fit between my ear and the braid above my ear it's so tight.  I can barely move my head and can't lie down and so have been trying to position myself on the couch in creative ways throughout the night so they don't hurt and I can sleep, so now I'm dead tired and in pain.  Everybody in that place had chewed up edges and 2 inches of raggedy hair, getting 3 lbs of fake hair braided or sewed in.  At least I got them not to use fire on my own hair.  There were so many dysfunctional hair practices going on in there, and I'd see other people's faces and they'd look in pain, too.  Why do they come back to these chicks?  You can bet they will NEVER see my face in that hellhole again. I big chopped a butcher job on my hair last month and still had the nicest head of hair in the place.  My hair is like 5" at its longest and they talking about it's long, lawd!  It was so painful I was shaking when it was over and my pants were soaked with sweat.  I actually started bleeding a few hours later (I'm late 1st trimester).  I called these . . . women every name in the book tonight.  I'll be sure to leave a review in the proper places of my experience.



I say take them out. The micros I got years ago had my hair falling to pieces.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz (and anyone else) How do you relax after being under a wig (or sew in) and the braids have stretched yiur newgroth? Washing before is out of the question.... Way too much newgroth and manipulation.


----------



## D.N.A.

Just watching Stevie Wonder on CNN with this whole Inauguration thing. I love that man but his hairline is the struggle.


----------



## Oasis

my curl pattern has changed dramatically for seemingly no reason. im not sure how to feel about it.

still dry as **** though.


----------



## ChasingBliss

No to the twist outs for now. Will try some wash and goes.


----------



## ScorpioRising

It was a very new experience having an elderly white woman compliment my hair. I've read theories in multiple forums, many women felt as though ww do this on purpose to help them feel good about themselves. IDK about that though, she seemed very genuine and gracious. I wonder if I'll experience the same things other naturals have. Barely ever got any compliments  or curious looks when my hair was straightened though, if anything I only got compliments in the salon *right after* getting wash and sets


----------



## bajandoc86

I need to buy another pack of these curlformers so I can do smaller sections.


----------



## NJoy

Checking out a shed hair in the shower, I noticed something strange. From the bulb, the first 1.5 inches was loose, practically straight. From there, my spiral curl pattern started. I've been trying to think whether I've been taking anything different over the past month or so but, I can't think of anything. I haven't had any heat in my hair at all. I wonder what that's all about? erplexed


----------



## ms.tatiana

Running out of JBCO I've had this bottle for like 2 years. I never used it constantly but now I will be ordering another bottle just for my edges.


----------



## Aireen

I can't wait to wash my hair. I remember this being something I hated, now it's something I love. My ultimate dream is to have super long hair to condition.


----------



## sckri23

Do I put my ors hair mayo and egg in the fridge or will it be ok?

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## Embyra

JerriBlank said:


> How in the world do you order from that site?
> How is the knotty boy spray?



I like the spray I use it as a refresher most days and I can tell the difference when using it with Miss jessie 

Haven't tried it with my usual Eco styler

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

It's been super cold and snowing here and my hair is dry as hay 
I really couldn't be bothered to wash it but Lawd my hair was crisp!! Smh

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angelinhell

I see they have Design Essentials Naturals and Shea Moisture lines in Sally's now. These companies are trying hard to make profits off the natural hair movement.


----------



## Embyra

Nearly 2 hours later finally finished washing detangling styling my hair and still need to get under the dryer Urgh

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

sckri23 said:


> Do I put my ors hair mayo and egg in the fridge or will it be ok?
> 
> Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct



Fridge better safe than sorry. It would prob go bad


----------



## Embyra

Going bed work in the afternoon first time I used Aubrey organics for deep condition on dry hair 

My hair loved it and is super shiny and soft even used some as a leave in as well

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Minding my own business rushing to work this woman with superlong dreads shouted at across the street 

"Your hair is beautiful "  can't tell me nothing for the rest of the day honey pow!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lissa0821

I am sticking to what works for my hair.  No more straying away from it again this year.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Love my hair pulled back.  Think I'll wear some earrings tomorrow though.


----------



## ChasingBliss

Hmm, so condition washing helps define my curls even more ehh? I'm LOVING my new class "learning my natural hair 101".

This morning used some natural organic conditioner with a little honey and let it sit on my hair while in the shower. Rinsed then lightly towel dried and was utterly amazed at my beautiful curly kinky shiny hair. Then I used some curly pudding (forget the name) to give a little more definition and just woooow.

I hate that I took so long to make this move and cut off all those relaxed ends. The funniest part was that when I looked at the handful of relaxed hair....they were no where near equal to the amount of strands on my head. All this massively think hair and 50 strands of relaxed hair


----------



## daae

Grow hair, grow!


----------



## southerncitygirl

i get my hair flatironed and dusted on friday. i have been m/s-ing like mad and hope that its helping especially since in the last few days its been cold and dry here in nyc. i'm also hoping the fact that i've kept it twisted has made a  difference.  tomorrow i may m/s in the morning and evening plus do a greenhouse method for a few hours.


----------



## Embyra

My hair is so freaking soft and silky right now I'm
In hair heaven loool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## veesweets

I get bored with products soo quick! After a couple months I always need to switch it up and try something new. Only thing that usually stops me is a lack of funds


----------



## anon123

i will be taking these braids out th i s weekend. they are just tight and too heavy. guess this is a lesson i have to learn once every few years. dont let others do your hair.


----------



## lovely_locks

I got curlformers a few months ago, and now my hair is too long for them! YAY! I hate spending money, but I like the fact that I need to get the longer size. Three packs would be perfect, but I can do fine with two packs, and pin up my hair.


----------



## alove15

Tired of my usual twist out buns lately.  I'm going to try out a routine of just setting on about 48 curlformers every 1.5-2 weeks. I find it easier to do different protective styles that way.


----------



## southerncitygirl

my hair is so greasy, i prepped for just in case i have to go outside.  i'll untwist tonight before bed because my stylist is dusting and flat-ironing me in the morning. i think in the next month or so i'll try the loc or loco methods instead of traditional moisturizing and sealing.i'm also considering flatironing more often to get a hold on these ssk's when its not humid out. maybe instead of every 3 months maybe once every 1-2 months, we'll see.


----------



## Victorian

I've been doing very well with wearing ponytails instead of buns lately. I feel a bit cuter with my ponytail swinging...
I've had two different random old men compliment my hair whilst in a ponytail in the last couple weeks.
Too bad no young attractive men


----------



## kandiekj100

cowashed my hair last night and was too lazy to do anything with it. In the very least, I usually put in a single braid so I can plop a wig over it. I was going to let it airdry for a bit, detangle, then decide what I wanted to do. But after letting some time pass, I said forget it. I threw it in low ponytail, threw a scarf over it and called it night. Well this morning, I get up and see the beginnings of my little corkskrews at my roots (I'm 4 months post) and for the first time since relaxing I missed my natural hair .

I always knew I would go back to natural (I really enjoy my natural hair), but now I'm thinking it might happen sooner than anticipated. I think I'll stick to the plan to get to full bsl (practically mbl on me), which should be about June and then revisit the whole what I'm going to do to my hair now.


----------



## BostonMaria

My stepdaughter's white friend just asked me if I can corn row her hair 
She was shocked when I told her I have no idea how to corn row

slap


----------



## Angelinhell

A certain youtube weave guru's edges are starting to look a little Naomi-ish.
I know, I'm being messy


----------



## BostonMaria

Angelinhell said:


> A certain youtube weave guru's edges are starting to look a little Naomi-ish.
> I know, I'm being messy



Angelinhell ooh ooh I wanna know who it is


----------



## Angelinhell

BostonMaria said:


> Angelinhell ooh ooh I wanna know who it is



BostonMaria 
thomasadriana


----------



## brg240

idk why my hair hates me  It's falling out and the edges are getting sparse. So idk no more buns?  Not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## hnntrr

The right side of my hair definitely grows faster than the left side. I thought it was just cause I had a asymmetrical cut...but I am starting to wonder... Is that a thing?


----------



## brg240

hnntrr said:


> The right side of my hair definitely grows faster than the left side. I thought it was just cause I had a asymmetrical cut...but I am starting to wonder... Is that a thing?


I believe this does happen, but, I've heard that one side you generally favor. Maybe you sleep on one side or are more gentle with a side when manipulating it?


----------



## hnntrr

brg240 said:


> I believe this does happen, but, I've heard that one side you generally favor. Maybe you sleep on one side or are more gentle with a side when manipulating it?



Thats the thing, I usually am generally like the same with my whole head (I think), and normally I sleep on my right side....not my left. (then again i could be sleeping on my left side when I am asleep....but generally I think I fall asleep on my right....oh i duno. I need one of those cameras you set up when ur sleeping to see if ur sleepwalking.

Maybe ill start doing left side only scalp massages or something. 

I mean when I BC'ed back in feb '12 my stylist cut the left side shorter than the right, but since then i've had about 2 trims and I thought it was cut so the left side would catch up with the right side...its like 1/4-1/2 an inch behind the right side I think. Weird..


----------



## bosswitch

I'm REALLY happy with what my vitamins have been doing for my hair  the texture is SOO much more manageable (even more manageable then my textlaxed sections  ) We'll see how long I can last during this stretch but if this keeps up then there's a good chance that i'll complete my transition this time

It's been a while since I've DC'ed and the water is so hard and my hair is feeling so dry  Im surprised it hasn't just marched off my hair already

Decided on a buying a solia flat iron next week. I'm gonna buy a flat iron comb as well as my trusty 3 day straight from john frieda...hopefully that'll help me perfect my flatironing and get silky smooth hair from roots to ends


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Applied coconut oil to my hair for the first time in a while. Loving how soft it feels now.


----------



## hnntrr

I hate when I post something really important somewhere...then I cant remember what thread its under...


----------



## Igotstripes

Forgot my hairs 8 month birthday yesterday lmao. I will make it up by dying my hair a funky color this upcoming week lol


----------



## Embyra

I mean I dunno but miss jessie may be a keeper...... 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## charislibra

I need some more shea butter ASAP. My hair is atrocious right now. 

Mad about "At This Moment" being locked.
Yes, I'm LATE.
I missed ya'll.


----------



## winona

Humm...got my silk lined hood from prettyantoinette's and I am in love I cant wait until she actually has a sell so I can purchase more items for me and my mom.


----------



## Ogoma

I got an unscented bottle of Oyin Hair Dew from Curlmart. It was not sold as unscented, it just is. I am not complaining because strong scents sometimes gives me a headache and I love the Hair Dew's performance. I am a little concerned not knowing if this means it has gone bad or if it just means Oyin sold an unscented bottle to Curlmart?


----------



## silverbuttons

Its odd to me when natural people still have hair complexes. If you couldn't accept and love your hair, it seems as though you're defeating the purpose.


----------



## brg240

charislibra said:


> I need some more shea butter ASAP. My hair is atrocious right now.
> 
> Mad about "At This Moment" being locked.
> Yes, I'm LATE.
> I missed ya'll.


me too.  I need to order some. 

I don't want to wash my hair b/c it's cold and it takes a while to dry. I trimmed a couple inches off my hair today.  I'll trim again in march and hopefully that will be the last one for a while. 

I'm going to massage castor oil into my edges and see if that stimulates growth + no tight buns. The no tight buns will be a struggle.

@Igotstripes throws confetti don't forget to take pics if you color it


----------



## ms.tatiana

Got my Biotin 5000 mcg in the mail today and the pills are so tiny but I will be taking 2 a day


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I wear short bob wigs at work. These 2 ladies from the 4th floor at work (I'm on the 2nd) stopped me on the way home & said, "I heard about you girl! You have hair down your back that only a few people has seen but you hide it under a wig." LOL


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ms.tatiana said:


> Got my Biotin 5000 mcg in the mail today and the pills are so tiny but I will be taking 2 a day



I still wouldn't be able to swallow it. Small or smaller. LOL


----------



## BostonMaria

Insert clever comment here 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## yoleee

I have been PSing for so long it feels weird to have my hair down. I can tell my husband likes it though. I guess I need to wear it down more.


----------



## strawbewie

Note to self: All products are not for winter. Must learn which products to travel with for all types of weather.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I was long overdue for an aggressive trim.

I figured that by not taking progress pics & ogling my hair post flat iron, but pre-cut I'd be unattached to any length lost.

DUMBEST MOVE EVER ! Lol ! Now my hair feels short, I have no idea how long it'd actually grown since my setback & no way of knowing.

On the plus side, my hair maintains the same thickness from root to end give the last inch or two which was my goal !


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Time for an update thread!! Can't wait to wash my loose hair.


----------



## BostonMaria

Just washed my hair 

Ahhhhh something about minty conditioner on my head. Feels like heaven LOL

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona

Just made some Coco Butter cream OMG it smells so good.  The hubby came downstair talkin' bout "that better be a treat for me" LMBO nope a treat for my hair


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> pre_medicalrulz (and anyone else) How do you relax after being under a wig (or sew in) and the braids have stretched yiur newgroth? Washing before is out of the question.... Way too much newgroth and manipulation.



SuchaLady

Sorry, just seeing this notification.

I still manipulate my NG in order to remove the sheds and tangle. It's a must. I put coconut oil on the strands of my hair, not the NG and I detangle little by little by little. I wait a day or two and then I relax. Separate the tangles in the NG with your fingers first and then run a comb through.


----------



## Nix08

winona said:


> Just made some Coco Butter cream OMG it smells so good.  The hubby came downstair talkin' bout "that better be a treat for me" LMBO nope a treat for my hair



winona how did you make it?


----------



## ms.tatiana

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I still wouldn't be able to swallow it. Small or smaller. LOL



Really? So you don't take any vitamins?


----------



## hannan

brg240 said:


> idk why my hair hates me  It's falling out and the edges are getting sparse. So idk no more buns?  Not sure what I'm going to do.



I'm having the same problem! I put my hair in large box braids the other day and was shocked at how sparse my edges are. I know my hair is fine and thin but dang.  I have no choice but to bun though so idk. I think I wrap my head scarf too tight and my satin bonnet lays right on my edges.


----------



## NJoy

Been having a love affair with my hair since I cut it in September.


----------



## winona

[USER=266904 said:
			
		

> Nix08[/USER];17786039]winona how did you make it?



modified a recipe from hairboutique that I received recently based on what I have in cabinet that needed to be used up.  I didn't want to make alot in case I didn't like it

Hydrating Cocoa Butter Hair Cream
• 0.5 oz – sweet almond oil
• 0.5 oz –Grapeseed Oil 
• 2 oz – raw cocoa butter
• 0.2 oz Silk Amino Acids
• 0.2 oz Fragrance Oil (I used vanilla buttercream)
• 0.2 oz Preservative 

Original Recipe from hairboutique email

"*Hydrating Cocoa Butter Hair Cream* recipe which I kept available to apply to the ends.
I have listed the recipe below which works on most hair types, textures and conditions. It’s great for helping split, ripped or dry ends. It will also work well for most people when used to help add hydration to target dry or damaged sections.
It will help heal distressed tresses after a hair trauma of any kind.
Hydrating Cocoa Butter Hair Cream
*Ingredients*
Use organic oils whenever possible.
•	1 oz – sweet almond oil or sesame oil (use a light oil rather than olive which tends to be heavier) 
•	2 oz – of HairTopia Beautiful Hair Oil or plain jojoba oil 
•	8 oz – raw cocoa butter chunks
•	Optional:  You may add Essential Oils (EOs) if you wish. 
•	HairTopia Hair Oil already includes some excellent hair healing essential oils. If you use the HairTopia Beautiful Hair Oil instead of plain jojoba oil you may wish to skip adding additional EOs.
•	Rosewood and lavender essential oils are a wonderful addition to plain jojoba oil. A splash of jasmine essential oil will infuse a delicious scent as will vanilla. The addition of vanilla makes this feel like vanilla mousse.
*Instructions*
•	Combine all ingredients, and stir well. 
•	Pour into sterilized glass container. 
•	Allow the mixture to sit until it becomes solid. 

This treatment will have the consistency of soft butter when stored at 70 degrees. If you wish for it to become more solid you may wish to store in a cool place or even the refrigerator.
*Application*
•	Melt a pea-sized amount in the palms of your hands. Use on wet or dry hair to keep ends soft and

•	 free of splits. A little goes a very long way! Keep in a cool place to avoid softening or melting. Some users find the oil absorbs best when applied to wet tresses.
•	Depending upon your current hair requirements this recipe can be used as a pre-shampoo treatment, rinse-out conditioner or leave-in. It’s not recommended this be applied directly to the roots and/or scalp unless specifically required.
•	If you have dry ends you can apply a tiny bit to newly cleansed, towel blotted hair. Allow hair to air dry for best results.
•	As always its important to note that this formula may not work as well for all people. This is true of commercial hair products as well. While some love this, it may be too heavy for others."


ETA: Mine came out nice and creamy next time I will add a touch of glycerin since my hair tends to like it so much lately It smelled chocolate cake


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I need a little break from this hair journey.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Last night I tried something different. I applied my DC like a relaxer, focusing on the areas that are more difficult to comb through.. It really made a differentlce in the way my hair came out this AM. I will use this method with every DC from now on. I do not plan to cowash this week unless I get exposed to something nasty at work. I'm back to using coconut regularly.


----------



## BonBon

hannan said:


> I'm having the same problem! I put my hair in large box braids the other day and was shocked at how sparse my edges are. I know my hair is fine and thin but dang.  I have no choice but to bun though so idk. I think I wrap my head scarf too tight and my satin bonnet lays right on my edges.



 My hair is fine too. When I neglect my hairline it goes on holiday lol.

 Last time JBCO applied at night brought it back nicely.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Seems like the more my hair grows, the tighter the curls get and it looks shorter smh.


----------



## OhTall1

Why are Trader Joe's Tree shampoo and body wash sold in practically identical bottles?  I just discovered that I've spent the last two months washing my hair with body wash.


----------



## halee_J

Oh man! LOL they look really similar LaChaBla were you using the shampoo before? Did you notice a difference? You know a lot of companies' shampoos and body washes have similar ingredients.


----------



## halee_J

I want to wash and set my hair, but a part of me wants to wait until I get my extra set of 12 rollers in the mail...They should be here this week...I should wash it though, it's in need of a good DC.


----------



## OhTall1

halee_J said:


> Oh man! LOL they look really similar @LaChaBla were you using the shampoo before? Did you notice a difference? You know a lot of companies' shampoos and body washes have similar ingredients.


halee_J, I don't know if there's a difference.  At this point, I'm not sure that I ever bought the shampoo.  For all I know, I've been using the bodywash this whole time!


----------



## halee_J

LaChaBla  Well, do you like it? I mean if its gentle and has good ingredients then, I mean... if it ain't broke... You should try the shampoo and see how it compares, at the very least you'll have a backup if you run out or cant find the shampoo


----------



## charislibra

Got a 4oz jar of Oyin's Whipped Shea (rich almond scent) to tide me over until I can buy the whole store out. I got 2 full sized free samples of a Grand Poo Bar and Cuppa Joe Soap. I used the Cuppa Joe an hour ago. So soft everywhere.


----------



## winona

Another failed curlformer set:/ I refuse to sleep on these right now and my hair takes FOREVER to dry.  The good thing is my hair is stretched so minimal SSKs and splits.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## winona

I want a kizure hot comb

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## OhmyKimB

I FORGOT MY ACV RINSE!!!!!!!!   ARRGGGGHHH!!!!!!

Sent from my Mom's iPad using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma

halee_J said:


> Oh man! LOL they look really similar @LaChaBla were you using the shampoo before?* Did you notice a difference?* You know a lot of companies' shampoos and body washes have similar ingredients.



I am curious to know this as well. I have never used the shampoo, but I have used the body wash (on my body) and found it quite drying. I love the condish for detangling and co-washing.


----------



## Ogoma

I started trying to skimp on products for price and convenience and noticed my hair wasn't doing as well as before. I have gone back to the products my hair likes and it is back in heaven. It feels and looks soft, it is shiny, and retains moisture. Never again.


----------



## greenandchic

Can't wait to cowash or use a cleansing conditioner tonight.  Sweated like a pig at the gym Friday-today since I last washed Thursday night...Ick.

Sent from my ADR6350 using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

Been neglecting my hair. Irregular wash days, shampooing more than usual, cowash instead of a good dc session, no (just) cowashing during the week...

Im slacking yall forreal idk whats up with me

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I'm going back to henna sometime this week. I haven't used it since 2011. I miss it.


----------



## Victoria44

I dread detangling on wash day! I don't know if I  have super tangly hair or if I'm just too meticulous for my own good.


----------



## sylver2

LaChaBla said:


> Why are Trader Joe's Tree shampoo and body wash sold in practically identical bottles?  I just discovered that I've spent the last two months washing my hair with body wash.



 sorry this had me on the floor.


----------



## msbettyboop

I was at the hospital  this morning to get vaccinated and this Indian lady about to give me the injection asks if my hair is all mine without extensions. Normally I don't entertain any questions about my hair but bi*****h was about to stick a needle in me so I decided to play nice. I told her it was all mine without extensions. She then asked how I combed it. I said with conditioners. 

Before I could stop her, this psycho dips her hand in my hair then says it's like a mattress. I was like, "Que the f****?" She then points to her own hair and said, "this one, not a mattress." I was like, "Er, can i get my injection now?" She seemed surprised I didn't find it amusing.  

It all happened so fast. It was like a drive by. I swear something is seriously wrong with some women. How can you just stick your hand in another person's hair without invitation and then call it a mattress? I think I'm going to be a ****** about my hair from now on:


Ignoramus: Is that your hair?
Me: Nope, I got it off a yeti in the Himalayas.
Ignoramus: How do you comb your hair?
Me: I use unicorn blood and vampire spit.
Ignoramus: Can I touch your hair?
Me: Sure, if you want to know what been karate chopped feels like.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

msbettyboop said:


> I was at the hospital  this morning to get vaccinated and this Indian lady about to give me the injection asks if my hair is all mine without extensions. Normally I don't entertain any questions about my hair but bi*****h was about to stick a needle in me so I decided to play nice. I told her it was all mine without extensions. She then asked how I combed it. I said with conditioners.
> 
> Before I could stop her, this psycho dips her hand in my hair then says it's like a mattress. I was like, "Que the f****?" She then points to her own hair and said, "this one, not a mattress." I was like, "Er, can i get my injection now?" She seemed surprised I didn't find it amusing.
> 
> It all happened so fast. It was like a drive by. I swear something is seriously wrong with some women. How can you just stick your hand in another person's hair without invitation and then call it a mattress? I think I'm going to be a ****** about my hair from now on:
> 
> Ignoramus: Is that your hair?
> Me: Nope, I got it off a yeti in the Himalayas.
> Ignoramus: How do you comb your hair?
> Me: I use unicorn blood and vampire spit.
> Ignoramus: Can I touch your hair?
> Me: Sure, if you want to know what been karate chopped feels like.



I don't understand the mattress reference. What was she trying to imply?


----------



## msbettyboop

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I don't understand the mattress reference. What was she trying to imply?



That it was as tough as a mattress.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

msbettyboop said:


> That it was as tough as a mattress.



Oh wow. smh


----------



## NJoy

I thought she was saying it was soft like a pillow top mattress. :/


----------



## msbettyboop

NJoy said:


> I thought she was saying it was soft like a pillow top mattress. :/



I thought so too then when she pointed out that hers wasn't as hard as mattress, I realised she meant something else.


----------



## Ogoma

msbettyboop said:


> I thought so too then when she pointed out that hers wasn't as hard as mattress, I realised she meant something else.



I thought spongy as a mattress. You know bounces back and forth as opposed to flat like hers. 

side note: I know some people like or need hard mattresses, but I hate them. I will not visit someone twice if the mattress in their guest bedroom is crappy .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

LOL! Glad I wasn't the only one confused at the mattress comment.


----------



## hnntrr

For some reason I find it odd that I have only flat ironed my bangs for the last 2 1/2 weeks. Wet/daily moisturizing and wrapping leaves my hair PRETTY straight. And its been so cold I havnt been able to wear my hair out much. So that means buns or pony tails all the time. So by the time I wear my hair down (on the 3rd day of wrapping) its pretty much straight...WOO. Some of my texture is coming back.


----------



## manter26

I used mousse for my wash and go. I'm surprised I like it. It is a little dry today though.


----------



## halee_J

So, i do not want to wash my hair until i get my extra rollers...having said that i really hope they some this week


----------



## NicoleSelah

I can't wait until tomorrow I get my hair cut. No more splint ends and uneven hair.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Just took my weave down, and I'm already washing the hair so it can be redone. I have my mayonnaise and eggs in my hair. Probably wear a ponytail with conditioner to work tomorrow and my hair appt is on Wednesday.


----------



## sckri23

Dced overnight with Dove intensive Care (now empty) and Cholesterol.

I need more dc and I need to dc more.

Eta: still haven't used my hair mayo and egg.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## spellinto

I'm not natural, but I finally went ahead and cut all my split and thinning ends off after watching Youtuber HairCrush in her "I Cut My Hair" vid.  I grew so disgusted at looking at my scraggly ends but for some reason I could not gain the courage to cut them.  Now my ends finally look blunt and thick instead of see through!  It doesn't look like I sacrificed too much length either, although I must say that the left side of my hair looks shorter than my right.  Honestly I think it was worth it though, I feel so much better now.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I want to stop playing and just roll my hair every night.  Even if I just do a random updo in the morning, at least I'll still have the curls.


----------



## msbettyboop

Two more days to the weekend. Can't wait to get my hair reacquainted with CON argan oil shampoo after 6 weeks in a weave . Also trying the argan oil intensive treatment mask for the first time.


----------



## lana

Wearing a twist out for the first time in my life has given me a lesson in confidence.  So glad my hubby also loves my big hair.  

We were talking to a couple that I like "okay" and the husband asked me a rude question in reference to my hair style.  (Been wearing a twist out for about 8 weeks and it looks a LOT shorter than my almost mid-back length).  

I told him that he should be concerned with his wife, who was standing right there, and not worried about some other woman's hair.  Glad my hubby wasn't around because it would have gone worse for the man than it did.  His wife went on to gush about my twist out and I let her because I could see that she was upset with her hubby.  

I am so glad that I don't let what other people think affect what I *do with my hair (or my life).*


----------



## NJoy

msbettyboop said:


> I thought so too then when she pointed out that hers wasn't as hard as mattress, I realised she meant something else.


 
msbettyboop

Looking at your original quote, maybe she's the one with the hard hair.  Maybe she wishes hers was like a mattress too.  Assume the affirmative, girl. Asian hair not fluffy like mattress.    She deserved a serious side eye...uh, _after_ the needle, that is.


----------



## Aviah

It really is just hair. Enjoy it for what it is!


----------



## Simply_elle

What's with the  orthodox Jewish lady wigs?!?

I'm aware of the hair covering ect., but do they have to be so ratty and awful? I'm midtown and I'm getting bombarded by them! Like really lady, a matted wig and Prada flats don't mix 

Sent from my grammar bombing iPhone...


----------



## SuchaLady

Isn't this insane


----------



## halee_J

YAAAASSSS!!!!! My rollers came! Tomorrow night is wash night 

DANG IT! Forgot to pick up coconut oil. Sigh.


----------



## hnntrr

In my best friends apartment. She asked what I was doing tonight, so I told her including the fact that I needed to wash my hair. I mentioned that it was funny that I used to wash my hair once a week but my hair does so much better washing it 3 times a week. Then the comments proceed. "yeah I need to wash my hair two but you dont need to wash your hair but every 2 week" - my best friend who is a natural head...her tresses are uber dry though and every time I straighten her hair she has super bad dry dandruff. then her roommate who is part south african (shes black enough) goes "I mean your hair will clean itself, I only wash mine once a month.". 

And im like no my hair gets really dry esp in the winter i have to keep it moisturized. best friend - nah all you gotta do is put some moisturizer and oil on it and it keeps it nice. 
Her part roommate makes another comment i dont really. I duno.

I try to say, well everyones hair is different and some people can go a week, or two, or a month without washing their hair. Mine just so happens to do better washing 3 times a week.

All of the shade. ugh. I am so glad I have all you ladies to talk to, everyone else is just so preachy.


----------



## sckri23

hnntrr said:


> In my best friends apartment. She asked what I was doing tonight, so I told her including the fact that I needed to wash my hair. I mentioned that it was funny that I used to wash my hair once a week but my hair does so much better washing it 3 times a week. Then the comments proceed. "yeah I need to wash my hair two but you dont need to wash your hair but every 2 week" - my best friend who is a natural head...her tresses are uber dry though and every time I straighten her hair she has super bad dry dandruff. then her roommate who is part south african (shes black enough) goes "I mean your hair will clean itself, I only wash mine once a month.".
> 
> And im like no my hair gets really dry esp in the winter i have to keep it moisturized. best friend - nah all you gotta do is put some moisturizer and oil on it and it keeps it nice.
> Her part roommate makes another comment i dont really. I duno.
> 
> I try to say, well everyones hair is different and some people can go a week, or two, or a month without washing their hair. Mine just so happens to do better washing 3 times a week.
> 
> All of the shade. ugh. I am so glad I have all you ladies to talk to, everyone else is just so preachy.



A while back my mom tried to to tell me not to wash my hair but every 2 weeks. Then she asked my friend trying to prove a point and she said she washes hers every week...... I know she's my mom but that shut her up and im so glad about that.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## Lissa0821

I am loving my rollerset, now at 8 week post I will start flat ironing my roots.  I really don't care for straight air drying my hair anymore.  It seems my hair responds better to sitting under the hooded dryer for 30 minutes and then air drying afterwards. 

Oh yeah, really don't care for co-washing either.


----------



## winona

So my hair wasnt feeling as lush as it usually does:/ but Cowashing with my staple regimen has brought it back to how I love soft and defined 

I really need to figure out how I am going to wear my hair for my baby shower next month I keep trying stuff but I dont let the sets fully dry (can we say self-defeating) This weekend I am going to make a honest attempt.


----------



## Angelinhell

I just found out my Joico Moisture Recovery shampoo and balm have chlorella extract in them. Yet another reason to love Joico


----------



## spellinto

My hair feels greasy from applying too much NTM & oil.  I need to go back to moisturizing w/water, then NTM & coconut oil mixed together.  Less potential of over-moisturizing that way.

I don't think I should rock cinnamon buns either.  The bun just acts as one big bantu knot and tangles my relaxed hair when I unravel it.  I'll be lurking through these threads trying to accumulate ways to avoid tangles after bunning.


----------



## sckri23

Ok my ng is coming in and my (not straight, not curly) texlaxed hair is starting to look really ugly compared to my ng. Im straightening my hair after my cowash today. And keeping it straight for a long time at least until my next relaxer.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## Ogoma

I cannot believe we are at the end of January already!


----------



## MicheePrings

Ogoma said:


> I cannot believe we are at the end of January already!



Meeeee tooooo !!!!!! Gosh time is flyin

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona

I cant believe I didn't look up reviews for a beauty supply website before I ordered from them.  Now I am scurrred that I won't get my *ish.  Only time will tell.


----------



## Ogoma

I think I and my hair need a break from each other. I am getting bored with my hair and my limited styling abilities. I used to cut and/or color my relaxed hair anytime I got bored. I am putting in these braids at the right time before I do anything I will regret.


----------



## venusfly

I made it to four months stretching (Jan 31st). I was ready to call it quits around the 12 week mark but now that the 31st is here, I feel like I could keep stretching. Should I relax or keep stretching.....decisions, decisions.......


----------



## UGQueen

Took a pic of my hair after my wash and Blowdry i lightly curled my hair with a big barrel and for the first time I was like DDDAANNG! Is that me!?! 
Lol I felt so lame cause my bf was like I been told u you don't need a weave. But I couldn't believe it. I'm still gunna weave it up tho. I want that MBL!!  

ETA pic with flash


----------



## Evolving78

winona said:


> So my hair wasnt feeling as lush as it usually does:/ but Cowashing with my staple regimen has brought it back to how I love soft and defined
> 
> I really need to figure out how I am going to wear my hair for my baby shower next month I keep trying stuff but I dont let the sets fully dry (can we say self-defeating) This weekend I am going to make a honest attempt.



me too!  but i think i will flat iron my hair and put some curls in it. there is good reason my hair needs to be down.  but i'm still trying to figure out what i'm going to do for delivery.


----------



## halee_J

I'm so happy I got more rollers, but now I think I need a bigger dryer


----------



## bosswitch

Finally took the plunge and bought my solia  Found a good discount code that got me 20% off (PM me for it ) and with the exchange rate it only ended up costing me $80 (incl 23$ for int'l shipping ). Can't wait for it to get here!

Need to keep up on my vitamin reggie, the MSM did wonders for my ng and I can't let it go back to normal


----------



## naturalagain2

Found a local Indian store. I gave the lady my list of powders I was looking for and she said she would order the powders on my list she didn't have!! Can't wait! Two more wks in this protective style then I can play. I can't wait to try this Amla Plus Herbal oil too.


----------



## Kerryann

Grow baby grow


----------



## kandiekj100

Alright, I guess it's time to hang it up on Sunday's flat ironed hair. It was nice while it lasted. After Wednesday's workout, at 4 months post, my hair was not having it. I put it flexirods yesterday and today and managed to make it work, but it is time to go back to my braidouts, buns and wigs. 

I want to get my hair cornrowed for the month but I'm unable to find anyone who can do it on the low, low. I need a teenager who does hair has an after-school, weekend hustle.


----------



## Lissa0821

I want a new Flat iron, planned on getting the H2Pro at the hair show.  But truth be told I don't need one at all.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

I am soooo sick of my frizzy roots. My ends are so shiney and defined...I think I'm the only person I know who is natural and still has a kitchen. Failing so hard. I'm hoping with length the frizz will dim down but u just cannot get my edges to be as smooth as my sides and ends.


----------



## browneyedgrl

Extremely tempted to end my 6 month stretch tomorrow at 5 months post.   Need to make a decision quick because I need to run to the salon as soon as they open at 9 am to beat the Saturday crowd.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I used to look forward to wash days, now I have to mentally prepare myself for them.


----------



## Kindheart

yuhlovevybz said:


> I am soooo sick of my frizzy roots. My ends are so shiney and defined...I think I'm the only person I know who is natural and still has a kitchen. Failing so hard. I'm hoping with length the frizz will dim down but u just cannot get my edges to be as smooth as my sides and ends.



You re definetley not the only one .my edges and back Stay frizzy ! Nothing works over 24hrs .


----------



## winona

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];17820005]me too!  but i think i will flat iron my hair and put some curls in it. there is good reason my hair needs to be down.  but i'm still trying to figure out what i'm going to do for delivery.



I am sitting under the dryer now for 1hr before I go to bed with these curlformers.  I already know that sleep will not be good tonight:/


----------



## winona

So sleeping in my curlformers wasn't so horrible but I did have to sleep with lots of pillows to stay comfy. We will see how this set comes out


----------



## Ogoma

yuhlovevybz said:


> I am soooo sick of my frizzy roots. My ends are so shiney and defined...I think I'm the only person I know who is natural and still has a kitchen. Failing so hard. I'm hoping with length the frizz will dim down but u just cannot get my edges to be as smooth as my sides and ends.





Kindheart said:


> You re definetley not the only one .my edges and back Stay frizzy ! Nothing works over 24hrs .


 
Embrace the frizz . It is powerful stuff.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Need to order new bottle of JBCO


----------



## Ogoma

I have been wearing my hair down these past two days. I am loving it. Thank goodness I am putting it in braids soon or I will be tempted to wear it down forever and ever .


----------



## MACGlossChick

I'm trying to make this hot glued u part wig tonight. I've watched numerous yt vids on it and I still don't feel ready, but I've had the materials sitting for 2+ months. I need this for protective styling cuz I want to make bsl this year. Sweet baby Jesus, please don't let this be an epic fail!


----------



## Angelinhell

Laila Ali has hair dryers, I wonder how good they are. They're under Belson.


----------



## southerncitygirl

Angelinhell

get the bonnet one....if i got a hardhat dryer i would invest in pibbs or salons r us. i've had the same  bonnet dryer for almost 15 or 20 yrs, i get replacement bonnets off ebay. it was made by windmere which is now affliated with belson and i think they make gold n hot stuff.


----------



## Channy31

Wish I didn't have to wear my hair in certain styles for work, I just want to bun and lock I'm all that moisture I got from the LOC method

Wearing a satin scarf to bed is such a great idea


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I need some new PS for the next few months so I can keep from flat ironing my hair.


----------



## spellinto

I've gotten so sick of my hair these past couple of weeks .  Bunning just seems to damage my ends and cause tangling, so this week I'm going to experiment with rocking braidouts & pigtails until I can figure out a better route w/protective styling.  To prepare for this, I've upped my moisture game by cowashing more frequently.  I think I may cowash every day/every other day depending on how my hair feels.  I used SE MegaSilk Moisture Treatment as a cowash and it seemed to like that a lot. 

I think I may finally have to buy a new moisturizer.  I thought NTM was the bomb...still do I suppose...but the moisture doesn't seem to be holding up.  Since I'm on my last bottle of NTM (and almost finished w/my spray detangler), I'm going to order Africas Best Kids Organics Detangling Moisturizer.  It has a lot of good reviews on here as a detangler more than a moisturizer though  Still, I need both so why not.


----------



## havilland

I don't care what they say. Type 1 hair is easier!   Our 3-4 type hairs are more versatile, prettier (in my opinion), sexier, lovelier, but they are more work!  Jeesh......I just spent an hour detangling my hair. That's not easy to me. 
Vent over......


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

DC today. Possibly some curls on pillow rollers. We will see.


----------



## Aireen

I love how my hair is constantly improving. I just wish I knew some of the tricks I do now 5 years ago.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I mixed banana in my AO HSR and it was wonderful.


----------



## Curly1908

I really have to start back taking better care of my hair.  It use to be on point.  Now I barely remember to moisturize it let along DT then have the nerve to complain about how dry it feels smh.


----------



## halee_J

I am loooooooving rollersets with these mesh rollers. Next purchase will be the 2"  I'll have to get a bigger bonnet tho. I can barely fit in the one I have now lol.


----------



## Nix08

I wonder if successful long term stretchers are heavy water drinkers.  At 6 weeks post my ng is very manageable and the only real difference in my regimen is drinking 60oz of water/herbal teas a day.


----------



## winona

I hate going into threads and seeing people write "the picture is in my siggy or my avatar"  You have made changes since then and now I cant see you beautiful hair miss lady

Vent ova...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Nix08 said:


> I wonder if successful long term stretchers are heavy water drinkers.  At 6 weeks post my ng is very manageable and the only real difference in my regimen is drinking 60oz of water/herbal teas a day.



I preach this over & over & over & over.... but I digress.


----------



## NJoy

I'm so looking forward to Spring. Those are my best growth months. I'm at mbl now. I hope to be wl at the start of summer. Wl natural!  :woohoo:


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm so over my hair.


----------



## Angelinhell

Nix08 said:


> I wonder if successful long term stretchers are heavy water drinkers.  At 6 weeks post my ng is very manageable and the only real difference in my regimen is drinking 60oz of water/herbal teas a day.



I think you may be right, I notice my stretches can get quite difficult when I'm having a depressive episode, and do a lot of binge eating of junk food and soda.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I lost so much hair this wash because I was rushing trying to get ready for a date. smh Gonna keep it tucked away for a few weeks.


----------



## msbettyboop

Desperately need a hair dryer!


----------



## ChasingBliss

Had a little trouble styling my newly big chopped hair. Decided not to do a wash ang go. In stead did a puffed french braid and put a lace head band around it. Thank God it worked out nice. I try not to experiment in the mornings before I go to work. Too time consuming if something doesnt look right. I got lucky this morning.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I swear wigs use to last me forever now this thing I have woren a week only is looking a hot mess. I really wanted to change up my look but I really can't afford to buy a new wig every 2 weeks. I don't want to relax my hair again until summer. I don't know what to do. I wash my wig in Woolite since it's synethic but man.


----------



## Sade'

Pretty braided style


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Workouts are making my NG so dry!! I'm going to have to start adding mid-week cowashes.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Sitting here with this box of D&L Vivacious Red.......


----------



## Ogoma

I was going to braid my hair, but maybe not anymore. I made the mistake of telling the braider I wanted it done for a vacation and she has increased the price 2 times. After the last increase, I have canceled the appointment. If I cannot find anyone else so be it.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ogoma said:
			
		

> I was going to braid my hair, but maybe not anymore. I made the mistake of telling the braider I wanted it done for a vacation and she has increased the price 2 times. After the last increase, I have canceled the appointment. If I cannot find anyone else so be it.



Sooooo if you can afford a vacation you can afford to pay her more?

Smh!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Angelinhell

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Sitting here with this box of D&L Vivacious Red.......



That coloring bug has bitten me too


----------



## greenandchic

Ogoma said:


> I was going to braid my hair, but maybe not anymore. I made the mistake of telling the braider I wanted it done for a vacation and she has increased the price 2 times. After the last increase, I have canceled the appointment. If I cannot find anyone else so be it.



How rotten is that??  Increased the price because you're going on vacation?  I guess that made her mad.


----------



## halee_J

I want some of those fancy french bouffant rollers macherie has...they look really high quality ....Dammit!  I JUST got these annie ones


----------



## Ogoma

HanaKuroi said:


> Sooooo if you can afford a vacation you can afford to pay her more?
> 
> Smh!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y





greenandchic said:


> How rotten is that??  Increased the price because you're going on vacation?  I guess that made her mad.



I guess she feels she has me on the hook and I will pay anything because I need it for something specific. I don't even want her touching my hair at this point. I need to learn how to braid my own hair.


----------



## MrsGrant2011

If you want the french bouffant rollers you can obtain them directly from the company...I will warn you that the shipping is going to steep. But I ordered two sets of rollers and I believe it came up to $50. The shipping was the major part of the costs. But if u can team up with other ladies that need or want the rollers then u will be set. Here's the site I ordered mine from: 

http://www.fashion-megastore.com/ve...ofessionnel-sans-brosse-1,0_2085_2091,0,1.htm

Let me know if u have any questions.

Edit: I ordered 3 sets of rollers- just doubled check.


----------



## NJoy

I'm planning to henna my hair tomorrow but, uh... My sinuses are already acting up. I'd hate for the henna to aggravate that. *sigh* Ah well. I'll play it by ear. For now, I'll go ahead and DC and get a nettle rinse in.


----------



## Tonto

I don't know when I put my braids in but oh well... I plan on keeping them until the end of March/ beginning of April and henna my hair... not a henna gloss, a real nice henna and deep condition with Sitrinillah that I will order in March... still waiting for my Green Tea and Juices and berries... tired to do my hair spray by myseld *lazy self*


----------



## strawbewie

NJoy said:


> I'm planning to henna my hair tomorrow but, uh... My sinuses are already acting up. I'd hate for the henna to aggravate that. *sigh* Ah well. I'll play it by ear. For now, I'll go ahead and DC and get a nettle rinse in.



Hope u feeling better...My sinuses been really bad since last night too... I'm just in a fog 

Found this on Pinterest 
http://www.fitsugar.com/Natural-Ways-Relieve-Sinus-Infections-21777260


----------



## Napp

halee_J said:


> I want some of those fancy french bouffant rollers macherie has...they look really high quality ....Dammit!  I JUST got these annie ones



one day imma get a few o dem fancy rollas!

until then beauty supply rollers it is!


----------



## Napp

Angelinhell said:


> Laila Ali has hair dryers, I wonder how good they are. They're under Belson.



i need a new dryer. thanks!


----------



## Solila

No more coconut oil for me. =( I'm was doing my own coconut oil challenge and going strong for one month, and now...DRY HAIR. So very sad. I love how thick coconut oil makes my hair, but I can do this no more. 
I've officially joined the " PROTEIN SENSITIVE" group. 
This is a sad day...we'll, 1/2 an hour.


----------



## Angelinhell

I finally find a good conditioner but it makes me have dandruff, or is it buildup.


----------



## NJoy

strawbewie said:


> Hope u feeling better...My sinuses been really bad since last night too... I'm just in a fog
> 
> Found this on Pinterest
> http://www.fitsugar.com/Natural-Ways-Relieve-Sinus-Infections-21777260


 
Thanks for the link! Sinus infections are no joke!  I keep getting the neti pot recommendation.  I swear, I'd be the first person to drown myself trying to use one.  But, I'm gonna try it...one of these days.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I saw a chic do flat twists and ooohhh la laaa!! I have never seen flat twists before; only heard of them. I wonder if I can get a big puffy curly look w/ relaxed hair doing flat twists.....
Maybe I should wait until I have some real NG to get thicker roots or something but I'm def going to try it.


----------



## lamaria211

Why did I think that Curl Junkie products were all natural... smh


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

want to straighten my hair but really feel lazy and, I am committing to tomorrow night


----------



## HanaKuroi

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Why did I think that Curl Junkie products were all natural... smh



Oh no! They aren't?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Ogoma

lamaria211 said:


> Why did I think that Curl Junkie products were all natural... smh



lamaria211

I believe two or three of her styling products have only water soluble cones, but I am under the impression everything else is natural.


----------



## JosieLynn

i took down one of my havana twists today to show my mom how to install them and realized that my hair in front that i had cut back to nose length in december is back to my lips and almost touching my chin again only 3 months later!!! This protective styling kick is doing it's magic, I'm so excited


----------



## nerdography

I think I'm going to put my hair in marley twist sometime this month. I'm tired of having to deal with my hair and the two textures of my texlax/natural hair. Hopefully, I'll be able to find braiding hair at Sally's since it's close to me.


----------



## kandiekj100

One of my Chairs' just passed my office and walked back. He asked me to turn my head to the left and then to the right. He said he really liked my hair and was really attractive on me. One of cowokers comes by and he's like did you see Amber's new haircut. I just smiled her and she smiled, b/c she knew the deal. I didn't tell him it was a wig. Maybe she told him as they walked off. I was flattered that he liked it so much but also tickled pink that after all this time, he doesn't know it's not my hair. 

But with all the compliments I'm getting on this thing, it makes me wonder if I should be trying to go longer. Maybe a bang can frame my face the same way and give the same effect w/o me cutting my hair. Sometimes I want to but then I don't want to have to curl it or go through the grow out phase. Maybe when I hit my goal of full bsl/mbl I'll think of experimenting with it doing color and/or bangs.


----------



## lamaria211

Ogoma said:


> lamaria211
> 
> I believe two or three of her styling products have only water soluble cones, but I am under the impression everything else is natural.




I have the Repair Me Reconstructor and it has
 PROPYLENE GLYCOL: Propylene glycol is a small organic alcohol commonly used as a skin conditioning agent. It has been associated with irritant and allergic contact dermatitis as well as contact urticaria in humans; these sensitization effects can be manifested at propylene glycol concentrations as low as 2%.

DIAZOLIDINYL UREA: Diazolidinyl urea is an antimicrobial preservative that acts as a formaldehyde releaser in cosmetics and personal care products

Iodopropynyl butylcarbamate (IPBC) is a water-based preservative agent originally used in the wood and paint industries, now also used in some cosmetics and personal care formulations. IPBC is a member of the carbamate family of biocides.[1]
Use is restricted in some countries due to its toxicity, especially acute inhalation toxicity. IPBC is also becoming recognized as a contact allergen.


----------



## hnntrr

Wore my hair in a braid out pony for class one day. (normally my hair is straight 80% of the time)
-white male classmate: "omg what the hell have you done with your hair!?!?!".
-me: "its curly"
-white male classmate: "oh." - walks away


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

hnntrr said:


> Wore my hair in a braid out pony for class one day. (normally my hair is straight 80% of the time)
> -white male classmate: "omg what the hell have you done with your hair!?!?!".
> -me: "its curly"
> -white male classmate: "oh." - walks away



What was his problem?????????


----------



## hnntrr

pre_medicalrulz said:


> What was his problem?????????



I am one of the 15 black students at my school haha, one of the few that has relaxed hair and he has only seen me with straight hair the two years HE has been there.....so I DUNO. Maybe he was just shocked. He is also very judgy and misogynistic to women so, ugh.


----------



## Angelinhell

I wanna just suck it up and bleach my hair, Dark and Lovely just will not work for me.


----------



## spellinto

Went to Sally's today and purchased some shower caps and a new hair moisturizer called African Pride Olive Miracle Moisturizer Lotion.  The Sally's near my campus didn't offer many options, so it was between this and the Beautiful Textures Tangle Taming Leave-In Conditioner (which I now have a coupon for and may try out if I dislike the one I bought).  My choice was only 2.99 though so I said "why not!" 

So there are things I like and dislike about this product even before testing it out.  I think the packaging is a little tacky/old-school...but I guess that's the brand's interpretation of an "African" vibe. I also dislike the smell of it...it's not an unpleasant smell, but it's Jolly Rancher fragrance is overpowering (which is surprising because it's last on the ingredients list!).  BUT, I do like that there isn't any mineral oil in it (there's lanolin oil, but it's one of the last ingredients), and I like that the formula isn't greasy (at least in my hands) despite having a ton of oils in it (very good oils, like olive, shea, tea tree, coconut, and jojoba!)  I'll moisturize my hair tonight with it and see how it goes!


----------



## winona

spellinto you can return it to sallys and use your credit to purchase the other product with coupon.  It would be practically free


----------



## growbaby

spellinto said:


> Went to Sally's today and purchased some shower caps and a new hair moisturizer called African Pride Olive Miracle Moisturizer Lotion.  The Sally's near my campus didn't offer many options, so it was between this and the Beautiful Textures Tangle Taming Leave-In Conditioner (which I now have a coupon for and may try out if I dislike the one I bought).  My choice was only 2.99 though so I said "why not!"
> 
> So there are things I like and dislike about this product even before testing it out.  I think the packaging is a little tacky/old-school...but I guess that's the brand's interpretation of an "African" vibe. I also dislike the smell of it...it's not an unpleasant smell, but it's Jolly Rancher fragrance is overpowering (which is surprising because it's last on the ingredients list!).  BUT, I do like that there isn't any mineral oil in it (there's lanolin oil, but it's one of the last ingredients), and I like that the formula isn't greasy (at least in my hands) despite having a ton of oils in it (very good oils, like olive, shea, tea tree, coconut, and jojoba!)  I'll moisturize my hair tonight with it and see how it goes!



I use that moisturizer and I love it


----------



## carnivalapple

Love my purple hair but now I'm thinking turquoise. I should probably bleach a wig though so my real hair doesn't suffer anymore...


----------



## halee_J

I wish I had more time to do my hair  I need a continuous uninterrupted period to do my hair for wash, dc, rollerset and dry. I've tried to break it up last week by dry DCing overnight but my hair didn't feel as good as it normally does, and sleeping with conditioner in my hair makes my scalp itch like a mug . Doing my hair late at night is a joke cause I get impatient and I take out the rollers before its completely dry, cause i just wanna sleep  So the plan my next off day, is to start super early in the am so that by the time i'm done i still have the whole day ahead of me.


----------



## winona

Hummm decisions decisions... Should I try my hand at roller setting or twisting my hair this weekend. Napp made her rollerset so pretty that I think I might just go with that.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr

carnivalapple said:


> Love my purple hair but now I'm thinking turquoise. I should probably bleach a wig though so my real hair doesn't suffer anymore...



turquiose is hella problems to wash out. it turned my bleached hair grass green (not attractive) and then when i needed to change colors i had to wash my hair with dial dish soap to get the green out so my hair wouldnt have a nasty green undertone.

sososososo bad for my hair. thankfully all That hair had been cut off by now.


----------



## carnivalapple

hnntrr said:


> turquiose is hella problems to wash out. it turned my bleached hair grass green (not attractive) and then when i needed to change colors i had to wash my hair with dial dish soap to get the green out so my hair wouldnt have a nasty green undertone.
> 
> sososososo bad for my hair. thankfully all That hair had been cut off by now.




Yeah, that's what I'm worried about ;_;
I always just bleached the front and the underlayer. It's been brown, red, blonde and orange and now purple. So definitely abusing the wig this time. My current wig is dip dyed purple and pink.

I only had to deal with a little green when I bleached over MP but that was enough to give me trauma....


----------



## AlliCat

I really want to like AG Fast Food -- it smells good, great ingredients, and I haven't seen a bad review on it. Day one of using it as a moisturizer and can't stop touching my bun b/c it feels super silky and soft.


----------



## Lissa0821

It seems after week 8 post relaxer, protein is a no no for me. I did my usual wash day routine of deep condition on dry hair and wash with Creme of Nature Argan oil products.  Well after rinsing out the shampoo, I apply a little Aphogee 2 min reconstructor and left it in for a few minutes.  Usually it rinses with a good amount of slip but yesterday my hair was a tangled mess,  I added some more intensive conditioner but it didn't help.  I didn't have an increased amount of breakage while doing my rollerset but had to take more time than usual detangling my hair.


----------



## Nix08

AlliCat said:


> I really want to like AG Fast Food -- it smells good, great ingredients, and I haven't seen a bad review on it. Day one of using it as a moisturizer and can't stop touching my bun b/c it feels super silky and soft.



AlliCat you're back!!??!!


----------



## AlliCat

Nix08 said:


> @AlliCat you're back!!??!!



Haha yes! Just renewed my subscription this morning


----------



## whiteoleander91

Is anybody else loving Vidal Sassoon Pro Series Moisture Lock (that's a mouthful lol) condish and shampoo?? I noticed it in Target about 2 weeks ago and decided to try it. AMAZING. I'm going to keep using it before I give my final verdict, but I think this might replace my Infusium 23 and Aussie 3min. It's that nice. I can detangle easily with the condish and the shampoo rinses out so soft. And it smells great :3 maybe I'll do a full product review in a few weeks. I already purchased another bottle of the condish to keep in my stash  I like to stock up lol


ETA: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They even have a hair mask as a part of this line  I might have to pick some of that up lol


----------



## moniq

growbaby said:


> I use that moisturizer and I love it


I like it as well. It keeps my edges and nape well moisturized.


----------



## spellinto

winona said:


> spellinto you can return it to sallys and use your credit to purchase the other product with coupon.  It would be practically free



Thanks winona  I think that's what I'm about to do.  The smell of the moisturizer I bought is just WAY too overpowering, it actually made me nauseous!   Plus it's so oil-based that even though it has water and doesn't feel oily at first, it does leave a greasy residue on my hair.  I would buy the other moisturizer but I'm not reading too many great reviews on that one either so I'm reluctant...


----------



## Fab79

I'm really trying not to use heat this year so I've just washed and condish and I'm sitting under my bonnet dryer on the lowest setting. I roller set my hair after watching a ton of YT vids so hopefully I can get it stretched enough to be re-braided then I'm back in wigs. If I get good results with this then this will be my only source of heat for the year. I want healthy log hair and I've already noticed my hair thickening so now on to the length


----------



## spellinto

I am in love with my wash day routine  I cleansed with Creme of Nature Argan Oil Sulfate-Free Moisture & Shine shampoo...this stuff is the BOMB at detangling and leaving my hair super-soft! Currently deep conditioning with my favorite DC of all time: Silk Elements Mega Silk Moisture Treatment.  All of these great products are making me so happy!  I just hate that I DCed on freshly washed hair and didn't dry it before applying the product.  I squeezed out the excess water beforehand but there's still water dripped down my neck *sigh*


----------



## lamaria211

Has anyone tried this?

Shea Moisture Shea butter leave in


----------



## Kindheart

lamaria211 said:


> Has anyone tried this?
> 
> Shea Moisture Shea butter leave in



No but i always been curious about it .


----------



## OhmyKimB

I basically need to do everything I did to and for my hair as I did six years ago....



That was a lot. I got half of it together...now for the rest

Sent from my Mom's iPad using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My nape area matted up badly  like a synthetic weave after 3 consecutive days of weight training. I will never again wear my pony tail hanging down on my neck like that while sweating.  Now for another freaking cowash for some TLC.


----------



## sharifeh

I did henna overnight last night using the lush bar. The rinse out was hell but the results were amazing . My hair was so easy to roller set tonight .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## QueenAmaka

Had a terrible nightmare today!  In the dream I had dyed my hair what I thought was supposed to be jet black but when I stepped out of the shower my hair was BLOND!  i don't know what that dream is supposed to mean. I guess i won't be dying my hair for awhile


----------



## SuchaLady

TeasedBlackPearlz/TiarraMonet must've lost her mind! She doesn't even have a license!


----------



## CaliiSwagg

SuchaLady said:


> TeasedBlackPearlz/TiarraMonet must've lost her mind! She doesn't even have a license!


 
With those prices, I wouldn't be surprised if she has an empty buhhind chair


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I put a rinse in my hair yesterday, DC'd, and straightened. Keeping this in for a week.


----------



## NikkiQ

2nd attempt at african threading. Starting to get the hang of it a bit. Think I'm gonna stick with this new addition to wash day for a few months.


----------



## Ogoma

Got my hair braided yesterday. Her hands were not tight and she didn't pick my edges so it was a good experience. She was using attempting to comb each section so I had to ask her to use her fingers, which she complied with. 

Overall, I think my hair did well. I guess I will find out when I take it down.


----------



## spellinto

Just got back from Sallys  Used the rest of the money on my store credit card to buy Beautiful Textures Tangle Taming Leave-In Conditioner.  It seems to be marketed towards naturals but I'm going to take a shot at it.  It smells AMAZING (MUCH better than the last leave-in I bought!) without being overpowering!  Also they threw in a free nail polish for me :3


----------



## hnntrr

Why does my hair stick straight out? (Esp when I am in a mid height pony tail, if that bun comes a loose I look like a fool cause my hair is legit standing horizontal to my head) why does it do that? If it just too light? Does my hair have tons of memory? whywhywhy

It doesnt do this when its curly, it always falls into place (usually). but everytime its straight sticks straight up out like a needle.


----------



## SuchaLady

I think I may be interested in a BKT  but what if I don't like it? I can't go back to relaxing. Ugh... I may just go on and slap my creamy crack on my head.


----------



## HauteHippie

SuchaLady said:


> I think I may be interested in a BKT  but what if I don't like it? I can't go back to relaxing. Ugh... I may just go on and slap my creamy crack on my head.



SuchaLady

Noooooooooooo!!!! Don't do iiiiiiiit!!!!!!!!!

Okay, maybe a little dramatic.  I relaxed and it was great for a few months, but I missed my puff-puff and my hair was more susceptible to damage and this woman gave me a bad relaxer, which was sad since a foot of hair shed for seasons until it was all gone, but... the Brazilian actually seemed to help some and my hair feels great and truly versatile with it. I wished someone wouldve locked me up and given me a treatment before I decided to relax, but... that really wouldve been dramatic.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Sharaug

I'm so glad I found this site! I'm from holland ( my parents are from Suriname) and  we really don't have have a clue about taking care of relaxed hair. I've learned so much and my hair is doing so much better since i've been on this site . I feel blesses for finding and connecting with other black sisters. I just discoverd a whole new world. It is hard for me to express myself in english because it is not my native language. I'm learning... Please bare with me. Just wanted to let you know how thankfull I am for all that I 've learned so far. You are doing a great job!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Sharaug said:


> I'm so glad I found this site! I'm from holland ( my parents are from Suriname) and  we really don't have have a clue about taking care of relaxed hair. I've learned so much and my hair is doing so much better since i've been on this site . I feel blesses for finding and connecting with other black sisters. I just discoverd a whole new world. It is hard for me to express myself in english because it is not my native language. I'm learning... Please bare with me. Just wanted to let you know how thankfull I am for all that I 've learned so far. You are doing a great job!



WELCOME TO THE BOARD LOVE!


----------



## Miss AJ

I quit being a chicken and turned up the heat on my flat iron (it goes up to 450, I put the dial between 340 and 450) and I did my product regimen differently (air dried for about an hour in braids after applying leave-in and moisturizer, then sprayed with serum right before blow drying, flat ironed with no additional product) and my hair came out looking RELAXED.  I haven't gotten it that straight since 2008 and I was TOO HYPE lol!!  For my night time maintenance I am AVOIDING wrapping at all costs (bad experience with breakage on one side in my relaxed days) so I put it in 3 pin curls and tied it down with my silk scarf.  I keep taking the scarf off to see how it looks lmao and so far so freaking good! My edges are even behaving and that rarely happens.  If I can make this last for 2 weeks, I will OFFICIALLY become a straight haired natural.


----------



## Igotstripes

I need a new spray bottle but I refuse to pay 4 pounds -.- must find cheaper !!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I think I'm going to stick to the tightly curly method. My hair is so defined. But I'm also just sticking it in a bun so...


I'll decide in two more weeks.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My hair is now back under a wig until my next relaxer. I caved. Too many things were going wrong wearing it out daily.


----------



## InBloom

I have about $40 - $50 set aside that I'm itching to buy the most decadent, moisturizing DC with.  

Now....what's good?


----------



## Aireen

I think my hair is growing out in a mullet.  Ugh stupid layers.


----------



## SuchaLady

Which one of the Aubrey Conditioners is the most moisturizing? I mean deeply infused moisture too :lol


----------



## Kindheart

SuchaLady said:


> Which one of the Aubrey Conditioners is the most moisturizing? I mean deeply infused moisture too :lol



SuchaLady the  Honeysuckle and Island are very moisturizing


----------



## Renewed1

I think I regret texlaxing my hair a third time.  I should have only did it once to loosen up my curls and not bother with touch ups.

Oh well.


----------



## Miss AJ

*looks around* My hair inspiration is Ice La Fox... LAWD don't judge meeeeeee! Lol... No but seriously, I love her hair and that's IT!


----------



## hnntrr

I can hear my hair screaming at me from under my beanie, "I want to be freeeee, let me loose!" But it is still too cold and I know soon as I wear my hair down my hair is going to be like "screw this its too cold so I am going to stiffen up just cause I want to".

bun's, p/s and beanies till its 55+ degrees D:. At least by then I will see some length. yeehaw.


----------



## LoveisYou

my hair is sooooooooooooooooooooo fine, I think I'm just going to keep it short, it's just limp!


----------



## HanaKuroi

LoveisYou said:
			
		

> my hair is sooooooooooooooooooooo fine, I think I'm just going to keep it short, it's just limp!



With length fullness will come.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## spellinto

I want to post a review of my new leave-in conditioner on my blog _so badly_ because I absolutely love this stuff! I know it's too soon to post one though.  I haven't tested the product out in different ways for me to decide whether or not it's a staple, plus I've only had it for a few days.  I want to wait at least a week before posting...I want to see how it holds up after a wash & if it works for braidouts.  Still though, I think I really love this leave-in!


----------



## Aireen

Every time I announce I'm going to wash my hair within the same day, it never ends up happening. What's up with that?


----------



## swite

don't wanna speak too soon, but this vitamin reggie has stopped my shedding in its tracks.
and i'm normally a heavy shedder...20-30 hairs per day in the comb is normal for me.  multiply that times 3 on wash day

over the course of the past 3 days, i've lost two hairs.  TWO.  UNO, DOS!
YAAAAAASSSS!
and i think I only lost those hairs because I was handling my hair a bit roughly.  they didn't have a bulb on it so i'm guessing it was broken hair, and not shedded.

on wash day I lost a small amount of hair as compared to what i usually do.  i'd guesstimate at around 20 hairs in total.

i've only been on vitamins for 2.5 weeks.  Biotin, MSM, garlic pills, and a super B complex.


----------



## growingbrown

No that I have my hair regimen in order and my hair is lookingand feelings healthy, it's time to go for length! My plan is to be mbl by this summer.


----------



## Lymegreen

Oh boy, I started a "pre poo" the night before last with an oil mix for my scalp and shea moisture deep treatment mask. 

Well.....I've had this plastic cap on my ever since.  That night - all day yesterday and overnight again. 

I hope I didn't over do it.  

I just never eneded up wanting to do my hair


----------



## CaliiSwagg

https://www.thebeautyplace.com/ has extremely nice prices


----------



## winona

CaliiSwagg said:


> https://www.thebeautyplace.com/ has extremely nice prices



Have you ordered from them before? Hummmm I know I should not be looking.


----------



## growingbrown

Just finish reading curlynikki book better than good hair!


----------



## RainyDaze

I had a nightmare last night that a hair stylist gave me a relaxer w/o my permission. It burned and everthing. I was so relieved when I woke up.Lol


----------



## Ogoma

growingbrown said:


> Just finish reading curlynikki book better than good hair!



How was it?


----------



## growingbrown

Ogoma said:


> How was it?



A good book for those that have no clue about natural hair. I skimmed over the children hair section because I don't have a little girl..... Yet! Lol. But it had good pointers for newly natural ladies or those who are thinking about going natural. Information that I would have benefited from during my newly natural days.... 21 months ago.


----------



## Kindheart

I 'm close to HL but i wish i had more density.


----------



## kandiekj100

I'm thinking of attempting large senegalese twists on my own this weekend. I want to try to do the whole twist from the crown method, instead of beginning with a crown. Evern since I saw the poster's havana twists I've been thinking about it. I really want havana twists but I don't have the hair and down feel like buying it. Plus I have already have the other hair from my last set of twists my cousin did for me. Still debating, but I think I'm leaning towards giving it the old college try.


----------



## leiah

I have tons of split ends but my hair looks and feels so healthy.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Bought a small flat iron and did my ends. For the first time since my T/U my ends looked nice.
With my new growth and all, my hair feels soft and is managable. But looks dry and frizzy. I'll be going for a T/U soon.

I got my hair back in shape. Maybe it's time to let the hair dresser take over again. They know how to make my hair bouncy.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

If this 6 month stretch is a success i will be BSL....better yet I know when I TU I'm going to be BSL. I BELIEVE THAT!!!

Suny


----------



## spellinto

Cowashed w/V05 Moisture Milks (I need a new conditioner though, I realized it's not as moisturizing as my other products), applied my leave-in (dwindle down to one! YES!), detangled, and M&S'd my hair into two braided pigtails.  Going to wear a braidout for my bf this Valentine's Day   Really hoping my new leave-in brings me fabulous results...my hair felt so nice and soft when I formed the braids so I'm hoping that they'll look just as nice but the time I take them down later today.


----------



## halee_J

I want highlights, a mix of chunky and thin streaks, in a rich mahogany color. something like this:







not into hardcore bleach and dye, so i'm thinking lightening with honey and then a medium ash brown rinse, to town down the red.


----------



## hnntrr

Tryin to figure out how I am going to maintain my bangs while i transition/go natural. Because I have to flat iron my bangs its interuppted the new forming curl pattern and looks a hot mess. I always have to bantu knot the crown of my head so it doesnt look a hot mess.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I've been wearing my hair straightened lately & surprisingly I've yet to miss my curls. I guess only time will tell what this means for the future of my hair.


----------



## LivingDoll

Why in the world did it take me so long to discover Kimmaytube...I'd mostly been watching Mahoghanycurls and Naptural85 (talking about one extreme to the other )...I LOVE Kimmy's videos and her hair texture is closest to mine out of everyone that I've seen on YT so far. Watching how far she's come in 3 years is so inspirational.


----------



## LivingDoll

DivineNapps1728 said:


> I've been wearing my hair straightened lately & surprisingly I've yet to miss my curls. I guess only time will tell what this means for the future of my hair.


 
I'm exactly the opposite...I transitioned with heat training and now that I'm fully natural, I'm exploring my curls and trying to repair my dryness from sulfates and silicones. A few weeks ago I stopped blowdrying and flat ironing and I don't miss my straight hair at all.


----------



## Renewed1

I fell back in love with my denman.


----------



## hnntrr

My mom told me when I was a baby pre-perm she used to have to section my hair off in 12 parts and wash each part separately cause my hair was so thick. This scares me. I can feel the density coming back with the ng, I wonder if all that thickness will come back.


----------



## alove15

In the mood for a blowout. But I'm in heat free challenges! Calling off no heat 2013 and suffering my lhcf bootcamp punishment. Faiiiillll. The rollersetting challenge is still going well at least!


----------



## msbettyboop

Good grief, Ouidad moisture lock leave in is amazing. I used it for the first time this week, wet two day old twist, applied the leave in, applied oil mix over that then Shea butter to seal it all in. My hair stayed soft and moisturised for 4 days!!!  I didn't have to rewet for 4 days. I don't care how much shipping costs, this will be my staple leave in from now on. Bye bye Giovanni direct leave in .


----------



## veesweets

At some point this year I'm going to do my first henna..just don't know when. I'm so scared of the mess!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Thought I was going to have company today & have to un-do my braids but they canceled. Oh yeaaaaa! I can leave these bad boys in for another week. Yup!


----------



## mbib0002

Started wearing my real hair on 1/30/2013 after eons of wearing weaves, and just at APL (after relaxer and trim) .
2013: my year to learn how to take care of/handle/style my hair everyday without weave or frequent hair stylist; so far so good.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I get into these phases where I can't be bothered with a wig. Right now is that time. It is for 2 reasons. The challenge for me is I don't have pretty hair. It's quite ugly and unmanageable for me. I am so tempted to relax it again as it's its been since Sept since I got a retouch. I just want to wear a phony bun and be done. But I want it to be slick and smooth. I have some gel but I'm wandering if there is anything better to hold this thing called hair I have down?


----------



## Itsmytime

I am happy with the health of my hair.  Bring on the length!!!


----------



## havilland

I am so tired of women who are damn near bald ( i am not exaggerating). telling me I'm "obsessed" with my hair and "it don't take all that"......  First of all how would they know what it takes?  They have damaged hair that is breaking off!

Second, I don't bother them. Why do they always bother me???

If you obviously don't care to take care of your hair, I am not mad at you but leave me alone!  Dag...,!

Rant over.


----------



## charislibra

I just braided my hair around my headphone wire. :/ What in the world?


----------



## aviddiva77

I'm at the auto repair shop and there is a woman with her hair in pigtails and its so long and thick. I wanna ask her what her reggie is but I'm not that type if person.


----------



## lamaria211

Lamaria211 is mad at everyone who has tried Bee Mine luscious balanced cream moisturizer and didn't tell me it was THE BOMB!!!! Bye bye Elasta QP


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

My hair is shedding too much. I tried my garlic treatment, protein and moisture DCs, and tea rinses do nothing for me. Going to the salon tommorow to get touched up. I hope M &S I just did does not mess me up.


----------



## charislibra

Oyin Handmade was closed. Extreme sadness.


----------



## hnntrr

Used to fully wrap my head. Noticed breakage at the crown (esp on my temples) from wrapping. Now cross wrapping but its killing my ends. Lose lose situation here D:


----------



## DivineNapps1728

How is it possible that I want to do something to my hair & not be bothered with it at the same time ?!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

DivineNapps1728 said:


> How is it possible that I want to do something to my hair & not be bothered with it at the same time ?!



Chile' I'm feeling like that right now.


----------



## NJoy

On April 19th, I'll have 24 months of natural hair on my head. Wow!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I just purchased the Gold n Hot bonnet dryer from Sallys. My old one died. Any reviews?


----------



## HanaKuroi

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> Good grief, Ouidad moisture lock leave in is amazing. I used it for the first time this week, wet two day old twist, applied the leave in, applied oil mix over that then Shea butter to seal it all in. My hair stayed soft and moisturised for 4 days!!!  I didn't have to rewet for 4 days. I don't care how much shipping costs, this will be my staple leave in from now on. Bye bye Giovanni direct leave in .



Does it contain avocado oil (persea gratissima)?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## leiah

9 months after I had my baby and my hair still hasn't gone back to its old texture, so I guess this is just how it is now.  Trying to accept it.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I have a baby fro on my scalp oh wait I'm relaxed.


----------



## sharifeh

GoddessMaker go to sleep!


----------



## Saludable84

hnntrr said:


> Used to fully wrap my head. Noticed breakage at the crown (esp on my temples) from wrapping. Now cross wrapping but its killing my ends. Lose lose situation here D:



Anytime I have crown breaking, its from protein imbalance. That area of my hair can take the most protein. Also, when I wrap my hair, I do not focus on really getting that area in the wrap, only making sure that the hair is going somewhat in that direction. I avoid tight wraps like viruses and plagues.


----------



## Saludable84

I am 5 weeks post with 6 weeks more to go. My last relaxer I did a mid protein step with Redken and used a neutralizing condish <-too much protein-> so I think that caused my hair to have a looser curl pattern versus a straight (not bone straight) texture. Pondering that if I do a MPS and just a neutralizing shampoo, will I get my straight results back and if I should attempt to "correct" the area that has the thickest texture (that mohawk area to the top of the crown only) or just leave it alone. The rest of my hair is fine.


----------



## halee_J

Still feenin over them fancy mesh rollers...and I need a bigger bonnet. Gonna get the goldNhot jumbo soft bonnet 

Can you believe, 5 years on this board and don't own a seamless comb? I should really invest in one...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

It really irks me that my nape is outgrowing the rest of my hair. It's like my sides and crown are on slow motion....


----------



## halee_J

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> It really irks me that my nape is outgrowing the rest of my hair. It's like my sides and crown are on slow motion....



Same here. Im hoping that eventually everything will even up *shrug*.


----------



## spellinto

Prepooing with a blend of cold-pressed castor oil and fractionated coconut oil before I clarify.  I should start sealing with this mixture more often.  It makes my hair strands feel so soft and luxurious


----------



## Napp

hnntrr said:


> Tryin to figure out how I am going to maintain my bangs while i transition/go natural. Because I have to flat iron my bangs its interuppted the new forming curl pattern and looks a hot mess. I always have to bantu knot the crown of my head so it doesnt look a hot mess.



hnntrr how are your bangs cut? How do you usually  wear your hair. I don't have issues with my bangs at all.


----------



## hnntrr

They are a bit longer now, i need to cut em again. but this is how they are cut:


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I wish my husband would go on and shave his head and stop asking me will this work on me...nawl man that is mine this is not a game these products are not for play play!!!!

Suny


----------



## Napp

hnntrr said:


> They are a bit longer now, i need to cut em again. but this is how they are cut:




oh yours are straight across....yeah those are a pain to maintain


----------



## Nix08

Reminder to myself. . I don't have much use for my flat iron... 
-I can get my hair straight from airdrying
-I refuse to turn up the heat hot enough to straighten my new growth
-a good steam session along with drinking water and using coconut milk loosens my new growth enough that it is manageable
-I always send up using Caruso rollers after the flat iron anyway
So what's the point???????


----------



## hnntrr

Napp said:


> oh yours are straight across....yeah those are a pain to maintain



Yeahh, I cut em in a half moon shape and it was a little easier. I might try that again tonight and see. But yeah I def don't have side bangs. The only thing really good about them is that my hair grow straight out on my crown so its most always straight and needs little flat ironing esp if im bantu knotting most of the week.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Im loving the cleansing conditioner from the EverCurl line. It works like 3 in one for me. A cleanser, co wash and a rinse out. If it didn't foam, I'd leave it in but i use the regular conditioner from the line for that


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm not doing crap to my hair this weekend. Going for another week of doing nada.


----------



## halee_J

Washed my hair a couple hrs ago and haven't gotten around to setting it yet. I better do it eventually, cause if I just let it airdry and its all voluminous, it'll be a pain to bun I'll regret it. 
Meh. I feel sooo lazy...






Hmm what if i just blowdry using the tesion method? Mmm no. I love how much smoother my ends are with setting...Sigh Ok, I'll study for a bit and then get to setting. Ugh, not in the doing hair mood *at all* today.


----------



## sckri23

SmilingElephant said:


> Im loving the cleansing conditioner from the EverCurl line. It works like 3 in one for me. A cleanser, co wash and a rinse out. If it didn't foam, I'd leave it in but i use the regular conditioner from the line for that



I havent been up here in so long I forgot to mention, I saw pantene now has a cleansing conditioner. I wanted to get it but I was shopping for a dc and I only had $7. It was $5 and the dc was $5. I made a hard choice but it was the right one.

Eta: its part of pantene's new collection. I might make that my new staple if the cleansing conditioner works cause the dc is AMAZING!!!

Etaa: sorry if somene already posted about this line I didnt see it in the search

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## HappywithJC723

Tonight my dh complimented my hair for the first time since I started my HHJ. I'm trying to play it cool, but on the inside I'm really


----------



## Aireen

Why does my growth feel like 1/4 of an inch instead of 1/2?


----------



## Aireen

Your hair looks amazing in that siggy, halee_J! :lovedrool:


----------



## halee_J

Thank you Aireen!  its a rollerset.

Sigh, I dont this week's rollerset is gonna happen y'all   I can't even be bothered to stretch it with the blowdryer...Im gonna just m&s, make about 6 celie braids and call it a night. my hair should be alright this week curly though, theres a ton of rain/snow in the forecast so the humidty will be well above 80% so i'm not too worried about dryness.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Chile' I'm feeling like that right now.



The only reason I will wash & style it tomorrow/Tuesday (in theory) is because my press is officially worn out & my hair is starting to look raggedy.


----------



## halee_J

regretting not doing that rollerset already  wth is wrong with me? I give like zero hair fuggs right now *kanyeshrug*...only did two braids and pinned them crisscross...that was a task. I'm hoping that the hair with stretch enough to make a hassle free bun tomorrow. No more procrastinating! if i don't start within 15 min after washing the set probably wont happen. Next week it'll be rinse the DC and _straight_ to dem rollers.


----------



## hnntrr

This dc has been sittin on my head since 8:30....my scalp is startin to itch. Ughh. Should I wash it out now? Its getting soooo itchy. This is the longest ive had a dc in and omg.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I finally perfected my straightening process. I have been on a quest to get non-reverting, bouncy, light, silky smooth hair and I have finally did it. 

I had to eliminate some products and add a couple, but it all worked out for the best.


----------



## halee_J

Does anyone remember this conditioner?



 

I used to looooove it, so much moisture and slip. Why do they always discontinue the good stuff?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

halee_J said:


> Does anyone remember this conditioner?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/541/0729820035222.jpg/
> 
> I used to looooove it, so much moisture and slip. Why do they always discontinue the good stuff?



Check Amazon.


----------



## halee_J

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Check Amazon.



 I saw they still sell it at some places online, but its been discontinued since around 06/07,  I think. Im not too into the idea of putting 5 year old DC on my head lol.


----------



## naturalagain2

2013 will be my year. BSL here I come.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

halee_J said:


> I saw they still sell it at some places online, but its been discontinued since around 06/07,  I think. Im not too into the idea of putting 5 year old DC on my head lol.



BOL!!!! Ohhhh my bad!!


----------



## shortt29

sckri23 said:


> I havent been up here in so long I forgot to mention, I saw pantene now has a cleansing conditioner. I wanted to get it but I was shopping for a dc and I only had $7. It was $5 and the dc was $5. I made a hard choice but it was the right one.
> 
> Eta: its part of pantene's new collection. I might make that my new staple if the cleansing conditioner works cause the dc is AMAZING!!!
> 
> Etaa: sorry if somene already posted about this line I didnt see it in the search
> 
> Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct



Pantene's Cowash works very well for me! I love it!


----------



## hnntrr

Its bad to look at your HHJ progress from the last year from TWA (1/2 to 1 inch around) - almost grazing SL. Feels like an eternity. I grew 5-6 inches in one year but I dont know how much of that I retained as my hair is about 5- 5 1/2 inches long (at the longest I think).


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Thanking God for making the folks who make Joico Moisture Recovery. Since I will start wearing a bun instead of my wigs for religious purposes I had to get my hair to lay down. Pooed with Aprogee Deep Moisture poo and conditioned with Joico. So much slip it's just fab. Hair is laying flat without alot of product. So happy.


----------



## lana

My DH surprised the mess out of me this weekend by asking me to wear a more "kinky" style. I wear my hair in a twist out and it's beautiful, but I was scared to do that after blow drying and flat ironing for years (and I mean YEARS).  Now my hair is hovering around BSL and hanging toward MBL.  It shrinks to above shoulder length with the twist out.  

I really need to perfect untwisting gently so that I don't damage my ends. I had a few broken hairs today and that is scary (because it adds up over time).  I just trimmed my ends, so I know it's just that my ends are texlaxed and my length is almost natural or half and half. 

I am going to search online to figure out how to wear a kinky afro type of style with all of this hair. I'm not sure that it can be done with texlaxed ends. But it would be fun to try.  

I miss seeing my hair hang long and the looks of surprise on people's faces when they see how long and thick that it is.  But I love the chic twist out and the way that it makes me feel to wear my hair the way it grows out of my scalp.  My only fear is that as I go natural...it'll just keep getting bigger, but so far it still "hangs" even when twisted out. 

I did my first twist out on dry hair (after washing, conditioning and twisting wet, the next day I just twisted dry) and took that down with oil and it was the best twist out yet.  Last night I twisted with conditioner only and I feel like I have a conditioning session going on until my next wash.  I'm starting to wonder if I even NEED gel of any kind to get this look.  

I will say that last year I was in the rest room and a natural curly head complimented ME on my flat ironed hair...she thought I was natural and I was flattered (texlaxed).  Now I'm almost natural and when I asked her what she does to her hair she said, "I put conditioner on it and brush it until the curls pop, that's it!" 

Her hair was gorgeous! At the time I said, "Man I wish I could do that!" 

And now, I almost have.


----------



## Lissa0821

I got my feeling hurt over the weekend.  I proud myself of taking such good care of my hair. Well, my niece who is in cosmotology school, offered to do a silk press on my hair with the H2Pro I purchased at the hairshow that day.  While she was doing my hair, she said my hair is in good condition but my roots are a little bittle.  This is from flat ironing my roots after a rollerset.  She said my hair is starting to dry out a little bit.  

I knew she was right because I haven't deep conditioned in two week but I have flat iron my roots every week.


----------



## Nix08

Lissa0821 do you drink a lot of water?  I've upped my water intake and my ng is much more manageable.


----------



## Lissa0821

Nix08  I think I do...  I drink 16 onces of warm water with ACV and a fresh lemon, a cup of green tea and a bottle of water during the day while at work.  At night and weekends it is a bit of a struggle to drink water but I will definitely work on upping my intake.


----------



## MsDee14

Getting tired of this transitioning thing.


----------



## strawbewie

I'm hair challenged. I couldn't do my relaxed hair and I can't do my natural hair. Gotta pay to get DD hair done. Why grow my hair if I'm going to be in a PS 99% of the time .


----------



## Nix08

Lissa0821 I actually also started using coconut milk in my hair...that may be something you want to try.  All I know is that I'm at 9 weeks post and never has my ng been as it is lately and drinking water and using coconut milk are the only real differences.  How do you wear your hair that requires you to flat iron the roots?


----------



## Lissa0821

Nix08 I will give it a cocnut milk a try.  I rollerset weekly and just flat iron my roots on Thursdays and wear my hair down for the weekend.  It is in a ponytail or bun Monday until I wash again.   I am extremely tenderhead so I have to do something to flatten out my roots once my new growth comes in.   Just rolling my hair upward is not enough for me.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm going to work tomorrow in a freshly washed - no product - relaxed hair - afro!!! I shouldn't have to throw on a wig to tame my hair if I don't want too! I'm gonna let it run freeeee! My hair is screaming "GIVE US FREE!!!!"


----------



## sherrimberri

I straightened my hair for the first time in 6 months. Its long lol! And dry. I need to get a trim but my supercuts stylist is on vacation until monday. I hope i can wait until then.


----------



## greenandchic

Love, love, love the  demi-permanent Zotos AGE Beautiful anti-aging _clear _"hair color" I used last week.  My hair is soft and easy to manage and detangle.  My curls are also more defined.  Definitely going back to Sally's for more


----------



## PittiPat

I broke down and purchased the Splitender.  I can see that my hair is splitting half way up the shaft and I refuse, REFUSE I tell ya, to big chop one more time ... 

...unless I really have to (please make it no be true).


----------



## Angelinhell

whiteoleander91 said:


> Is anybody else loving Vidal Sassoon Pro Series Moisture Lock (that's a mouthful lol) condish and shampoo?? I noticed it in Target about 2 weeks ago and decided to try it. AMAZING. I'm going to keep using it before I give my final verdict, but I think this might replace my Infusium 23 and Aussie 3min. It's that nice. I can detangle easily with the condish and the shampoo rinses out so soft. And it smells great :3 maybe I'll do a full product review in a few weeks. I already purchased another bottle of the condish to keep in my stash  I like to stock up lol
> 
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They even have a hair mask as a part of this line  I might have to pick some of that up lol



I saw this line in RiteAid, the ingredients look a lot better than your run-of-the-mill drugstore hair product. They were mostly out, the clerk said the products sell really fast.


----------



## Angelinhell

Ingredients for the moisture line.

Vidal Sassoon Pro Series Pro Series 1 Minute Mask Moisture Lock Ingredients:
Water , Stearyl Alcohol , Bis-Aminopropyl Dimethicone , Dimethicone , Behentrimonium Chloride , Cetyl Alcohol , Fragrance , Benzyl Alcohol , Disodium EDTA , Sodium Hydroxide , Methylchloroisothiazolinone , Methylisothiazolinone

Vidal Sassoon Pro Series Pro Series Conditioner Moisture Lock:
Water , Stearyl Alcohol , Behentrimonium Chloride , Cetyl Alcohol , Bis-Aminopropyl Dimethicone , Fragrance , Benzyl Alcohol , Disodium EDTA , Sodium Hydroxide , Methylchloroisothiazolinone , Methylisothiazolinone

Vidal Sassoon Pro Series Pro Series Shampoo Moisture Lock:
Water , Sodium Laureth Sulfate , Sodium Lauryl Sulfate , Glycol Distearate , Cocamidopropyl Betaine , Sodium Citrate , Cocamide MEA , Sodium Xylenesulfonate , Dimethicone , Fragrance , Citric Acid , Sodium Benzoate , Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride , Sodium Chloride , Tetrasodium EDTA , Methylchloroisothiazolinone , Methylisothiazolinone


----------



## MsDee14

I think I'm going to go ahead and big chop in April. I will be 17 months post relaxer with enough hair to style.


----------



## JosieLynn

CaliiSwagg said:


> I finally perfected my straightening process. I have been on a quest to get non-reverting, bouncy, light, silky smooth hair and I have finally did it.
> 
> I had to eliminate some products and add a couple, but it all worked out for the best.



Could you share your process? I'm looking for a better way to straighten my hair


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I'm so glad I've been keeping up with my Aphoghee 2 step treatments and so is my hair! It has been at such a perfect moisture protein balance.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm going to work tomorrow in a freshly washed - no product - relaxed hair - afro!!! I shouldn't have to throw on a wig to tame my hair if I don't want too! I'm gonna let it run freeeee! My hair is screaming "GIVE US FREE!!!!"



Whoever gave me the idea to go productless today should play in traffic. I look a hot mess at work today!! YIKES!!


----------



## Lissa0821

I think I am going to start using my steamer again.


----------



## hnntrr

Breakage is going down a lot ...not sure if its from co-washing or the tea mixture I have been using for the past two weeks is working. Less breakage...still shedding but it makes me feel a bit better cause its longer strands and not little 1/4 inch broken off pieces anymore


----------



## DaDragonPrincess

Co Wash Day...rocking an old bantu knot


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Ive made a nice bss order just can't push the pay button....i ain't got no job man....the hubbs wouldn't look to crazy he would just want me to share....i ain't gonna be able...lol

Suny


----------



## whiteoleander91

Angelinhell said:


> I saw this line in RiteAid, the ingredients look a lot better than your run-of-the-mill drugstore hair product. They were mostly out, the clerk said the products sell really fast.



that's because this line is awesome!! lol


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Finally got my hair relaxed. I could not take the poof anymore. I just did not look neat. I think my hair is bone straight now


----------



## hnntrr

kinky twisting my best friends hair tonight, shes a natural head and her hair is always SOOOOO dry but she swears "grease" will moisturize it....its sooo dry its causing friction on my fingers... I tried to sneak some of my moisturizer into her hair and use some of my eco styler instead of this "super geo grease" she bought but she caught me. 

Ugh its so dry though, and there is no convincing her that grease doesnt moisturize hair...


----------



## JosieLynn

as usual, my impatience is getting the best of me....i've had havana twists in for almost a whole month now and i'm ready to see my hair again....really hoping i can push closer to APL in the time before my bestfriend's wedding in april because idk if i can go without touching my hair any longer than first week of april. Praying it's not still too cold for my hair to be out


----------



## UGQueen

ok im over my hair. 
alter ego doesnt work for me. 
my hair is shedding and breaking all over the place. 
i can never win it seems. 
when im natural my hair is a dry tangled mess. 
when im relaxed i have breakage and shedding
i jus wanna shave it all off. 
so over it all.. 

done.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm bunning it today. This bun is about the size of my own head. smh That can't possibly be cute oh well.


----------



## D.Lisha

Today I'm doing my first wash since my relaxer last week, *sigh* Lord give me strength! lol


----------



## halee_J

I think my hair got used to being rollerset these last few weeks. Airdrying now has me looking a dull, frizzy mess!  not even my beloved ecostyler can keep it neat. I _cannot_ go another day looking like this, I have to wash DC and rollerset tonight.


----------



## kandiekj100

I'm itching to take this twists out my head. I'm trying to wait until tomorrow evening. It's just that they are looking kind of rough. I'm definitely am amateur at this and the length of the twists is a frizzy mess. I want to try them again at some point but think I'll for hair made for kinky twists instead of this relaxed textured stuff. 

Also, I'm just dying to wear my lacefronts. Where my hair is concerned, I'm like a big kid and just want to "play" with everything right now.


----------



## Kerryann

I'm here wondering have anyone successfully grew an inch every month for 12 months smh I highly doubt it


----------



## DivineNapps1728

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm bunning it today. This bun is about the size of my own head. smh That can't possibly be cute oh well.



Having a bun as big as my head (despite how big my head is ) is my dream !!! You couldn't tell me nothin with my mondo bun. If u don't want all the hair that makes ur jumbo bun donate the length to meeeee


----------



## kandiekj100

kandiekj100 said:


> I'm itching to take this twists out my head. I'm trying to wait until tomorrow evening. It's just that they are looking kind of rough. I'm definitely am amateur at this and the length of the twists is a frizzy mess. I want to try them again at some point but think I'll for hair made for kinky twists instead of this relaxed textured stuff.
> 
> Also, I'm just dying to wear my lacefronts. Where my hair is concerned, I'm like a big kid and just want to "play" with everything right now.


 
Um, so yeah. Now I know my twists need work. Why come I felt in the back of my head and realized one of my twists were almost completely unraveled (I mean might have fallen out my head at any second) erplexed? And tell me why right when my hand is all up on my head and I'm about to retwist in an attempt to salvage the twist, one of my coworkers decides to come in my office. and then has the nerve to ask questions. So I'm just sitting here, had to look something up on the computer, all the while I'm still holding that twists in place in the back of my head. She left and I just took that mug out and threw it in the trash. I have it in a messy bun and that section is hidden. Now I really don't know if I'm keeping it in tomorrow. I have a snood type thingy at home and I'm going to test it out to see if I can fit this hair in it, maybe leaving one or two twists as a front bang. If that doesnt work, I'll just take it out. To heck with it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

DivineNapps1728 said:


> Having a bun as big as my head (despite how big my head is ) is my dream !!! You couldn't tell me nothin with my mondo bun. If u don't want all the hair that makes ur jumbo bun donate the length to meeeee



LMBO!!!!

OAN: Just purchased some clip-ins. They weren't cheap so they better look cute when I try them!


----------



## veesweets

Why is it every time I start thinking about getting a sew in to give my hair a break I start seeing posts about weave horror stories?!? Bald spots, crazy breakage, thinning....I know I have the knowledge and tools to take great care of my hair underneath the weave, but man oh man those stories always scare me out of it! Ain't nobody got time for a set back!


----------



## halee_J

Maybe old school companies should just revamp their scents instead of the entire formulas. Smell goods are a huge factor in whether people use a product, now more than ever. I'm pretty sure that if companies like ORS started making their stuff smell good like HE products they would see a big increase of sales and then wouldn't feel the need to cheapen the formula to keep/increase their profit margins.


----------



## halee_J

I love TIGI dumb blonde so much, I wonder if their other stuff is any good. Any suggestions?


----------



## Angelinhell

The smell of this Moisture Recovery balm is really starting to get to me. I used it last week and the smell was still in my hair even after I washed tonight and did three lathers. Just when I need it the most at 5 weeks post and beyond


----------



## Curly1908

halee_J said:


> I love TIGI dumb blonde so much, I wonder if their other stuff is any good. Any suggestions?



Their Catwalk stuff is .


----------



## halee_J

Curly1908 is there any moisture or protein condishes in this line that are good?


----------



## halee_J

I like this show called "The Carrie Diaries'' it's supposed to be the prequel to Sex and the City. Anyway the girl who plays Carrie, I loved her bushy curly hair, well until i figured it's a LF


----------



## kandiekj100

halee_J said:


> I like this show called "The Carrie Diaries'' it's supposed to be the prequel to Sex and the City. Anyway the girl who plays Carrie, I loved her bushy curly hair, well until i figured it's a LF


 
halee_J, is it really? I remember passing by a billboard one day and looking at her hair. When I saw, I thought to myself something about it looked off, like not real, but I just thought I'm not using to seeing big hair like that on da whites, lol.


----------



## LivingDoll

I'm having a great hair day...twist out is soft and fluffy. 

Of course my hair would look fabulous today being that it's time to cowash and all...


----------



## halee_J

kandiekj100 I think it is. IRL her hair is type 1 and not that thick..at first i thought ok she probably got a weave and they spiral curl it, but her parts always look a little off. Last episode her hairline was like a perfect half moon-shape, the crown had the same density all the way to the edges, not to mention the strange looking baby hair. I could be wrong but its seems like a LF to me. I still love the character's hair though.

LOL wow  I've been on LHCF too long


----------



## kandiekj100

halee_J said:


> @kandiekj100 I think it is. IRL her hair is type 1 and not that thick..at first i thought ok she probably got a weave and they spiral curl it, but her parts always look a little off. Last episode her hairline was like a perfect half moon-shape, the crown had the same density all the way to the edges, not to mention the strange looking baby hair. I could be wrong but its seems like a LF to me. I still love the character's hair though.
> 
> LOL wow  I've been on LHCF too long


 
So funny, that's what I was thinking -_ that I've been "hanging around y'all too long"_.


----------



## ilong

Just discovered my hair LOVES and DEMANDS moisture.  Due to cold weather, catching flu and virus in December and trying to avoid any more cold flu bouts - I decided not to wet my hair at night. I did apply coconut oil hoping it would moisturize.   to use cocon

Well - my hair's response to my action - dry, brittle and shedding.
When I was MCS and baggying  my hair nightly, I could comb through my hair like I had type 3 or 2 hair. And my curl pattern was coiled.   Since middle of Jan to now - no coils - no bounce.  So back to nightly MCS and baggying.Now I have to search the forums for a good moisturizer that will supply the moisture I need if I don't use water.


----------



## auparavant

No longer need to look to others for that hair acceptance...letting it grow again, wild and free, like a wild horse.  Buns do wonders for business conformity but my hair is MINE.  There is no need to listen to some bogus rule.


----------



## MsDee14

I think I'm going to BC this weekend. If there is a snow storm and I'm stuck in the house...it's going down!


----------



## Ogoma

It has been two weeks and I miss my hair. I was going to keep it for 7 weeks, but I think 4 or 5 weeks is going to be my limit with these braids.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Excuse my ignance but i cannot wait to get my refund check. I will haul like i have never hauled before. This haul shall go down in history. Every vendor will know my name lol.


----------



## Mjon912

Why does the Aphogee Protein Treatment have to be sooo freakin messy!?!?


----------



## irisak

Mjon912 said:


> Why does the Aphogee Protein Treatment have to be sooo freakin messy!?!?



And I always get it in my eye lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ut ohhh think I may have found a moisturizer replacement. LOL Mango Elasta QP please don't take it personal but the natural ladies been holding out on the goods....


----------



## whiteoleander91

I need to triimmmm. I think I last trimmed in...October? Late September?

So, I've been using the Vidal Sassoon Moisture Lock shampoo and condish for about a month now. I think it's safe to say that these are my new staples lol. Greeat stuff.

And I have a new staple clarifying 'poo, as well. 

I think I'll stock up on some more condish today. I need to pick up some more plastic caps, too.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Oh wow, I just checked, I last trimmed in December. Dang! The ends of my hair at my nape feel kinda gross, though. Maybe I need to do a protein treatment...I haven't done that in a while... *scratches chin* 

I wanna stretch a lil longer before I trim again...I'll give it a few more weeks.


----------



## nerdography

My scalp is doing much better now that I've started using sulfate again, and it's in much better condition. I also discovered sealing. I only had to moisturize once this week and it was only my bun that needed it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

So I ordered some fairly expensive virgin 28' clip-ins. I hope I can rock it!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm wearing another stupid braid out today.... 

These styles are getting old.


----------



## freckledface

Aubrey organics can have all my money


----------



## Napp

halee_J said:


> I love TIGI dumb blonde so much, I wonder if their other stuff is any good. Any suggestions?



their moisturie maniac was one of my faves.


----------



## Angelinhell

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ut ohhh think I may have found a moisturizer replacement. LOL Mango Elasta QP please don't take it personal but the natural ladies been holding out on the goods....
> 
> View attachment 196179



There have been quite a few people raving about this. I keep turning my nose up at it because it's African Pride


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Angelinhell said:


> There have been quite a few people raving about this. I keep turning my nose up at it because it's African Pride



I feel a weird coating on my hair with. Same coating I feel w/ wave nouveau, motions, & this other natural product. I only used it once. Last night I used it again for a braidout but haven't taken the braids out yet. So I will know for sure if I keep using it. The african pride made me frown up too initially.


----------



## NappyNelle

I really need to just buy those curlformers and give it a go. I haven't seen one application- relaxed, natural, transitioning, etc that did not look beautiful.


----------



## Angelinhell

Is this legal? Paynes is charging almost triple the price for these products:
http://www.paynesbeautysupply.com/isabellasown.html


The original product website:
http://www.isabellasown.com/isabella.html


Don't mind me, I'm seriously bored today lol.


----------



## spellinto

I have no idea how many weeks post I am and I have no idea when I intend to find out.  Oh well


----------



## gabulldawg

I am officially in love with pin curls! I love the bouncy look of my hair. My hair is looking so good! This tempts me to use heat on my hair more often.


----------



## shasha8685

I hate that B'ham is so friggin behind in...everything.


I want Senegalese twists for the summer but can't find anyone in B'ham who does them. I really don't want to have to drive to Atl get to get them done .


----------



## moniq

gabulldawg said:


> I am officially in love with pin curls! I love the bouncy look of my hair. My hair is looking so good! This tempts me to use heat on my hair more often.


 I love pin curls also.  After I rollerset, most of the time I pincurl my hair after I take my rollers out.  You can do an updo, bun or just let them hang.


----------



## hnntrr

My mom looked at my hair tonight and measured that I have about 1 1/2 - 1 3/4 inches of NG (stretched) since my relaxer in Dec...which means I have grown about 2 inches in 2 months (ish the 17th would have been 2 months) and retained between 1 1/4 and 1 1/2 of it (minus the 1/4 dusting trim I did about a week ago. If I grow about 3/4 inches of hair a month in the winter I wonder what that is in the summer?. Hopefully I can continue to retain the length and soon as I get to a good point start working on my edges. Afraid to start to many aspects of my HJ all at one time.


----------



## Renewed1

Dear Friend,

I don't flip out over weaves and wigs; I think the curly styles and colors you choose are cute on you.  But please stop trying to have me validate your weaves/wigs like it's your natural hair.  IT"S NOT!

Everybody knows that mop on top of your head is a weave.

SHEESH~~~~~


----------



## Renewed1

Also today was the day of snatched edges.  I mean women with weaves and braids were literally missing their edges.

I prayed for my hairline.


----------



## Saludable84

Did a pulled up twist out with Darcy's LTC and Garnier Finishing Paste. Thought I'd hate the paste, but it keeps moisture in really well and really isn't sticky and leaves no buildup. 

Leaving the world of Parabens.... This should be easy #not

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LadyEuphoria007

I hate having fine hair but I am determined to change my way of thinking. I need to focus on the positives about my fine strands.


----------



## halee_J

Cannot wait till my new dryer gets here  hope it comes on Tues or Wednesday.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ut ohhh think I may have found a moisturizer replacement. LOL Mango Elasta QP please don't take it personal but the natural ladies been holding out on the goods....



This product made my braidout look like they were professionally done! It has some serious definition! I now see why its geared towards natural heads. I will continue to use this product for braidouts but not as a moisturizer; its too harsh for my relaxed hair as a moisturizer.


----------



## freckledface

shasha8685 said:


> I hate that B'ham is so friggin behind in...everything.
> 
> 
> I want Senegalese twists for the summer but can't find anyone in B'ham who does them. I really don't want to have to drive to Atl get to get them done .



I'm from Montgomery Smh I feel your pain


----------



## Wildchild453

Back to researching a weave. I am so over my own hair and its issues. I need a break.


----------



## strawbewie

I been watching a lot of YT hair videos... I want some Malaysian /Brazilian premium hair in my life.... But my pockets


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Wildchild453 said:


> Back to researching a weave. I am so over my own hair and its issues. I need a break.



Wildchild453 - My sentiments exactly.  I pulled out my bag of extensions pls hair today.  Its either weave it or perm it!!


----------



## NJoy

Hold the phone. Only 4 inches to HL... as a natural. What?!  Are you telling me I should be shooting for HL for my birthday in June?!  0.0  Somebody hold my mule!


----------



## spellinto

I'm so happy with my current product regimen.  Everything in my reggie just *works* for my hair so beautifully!  No complaints as of yet!


----------



## Napp

I dont really need anything but I went ahead and bough more deep conditioners and leave ins Im not buying any more products until I finish what I have. I keep buying big bottles too


----------



## hnntrr

Stood in the Beauty Supply store for 30 minutes looking for a moisturizing deep conditioner. Finally settled on Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner, everything else was like 31 bucks ( I really wanted moroccan argan moisturizing DC) hopefully it doesnt have much protein, has more protein and does okay on my hair. It felt good putting it on so we will see in about 2 hours.


----------



## gabulldawg

I think I'm realizing that I really don't like wearing my hair down.  I would much rather prefer a cute updo to having my hair down. I LOVE the way it looks, but I hate the way it feels all around my face, around my neck, on my shoulders, etc.


----------



## Britt

Couple random thoughts here...

Took out my weave on Friday and realized I had a lot more shedding than usual. I'm currently 4 months post. I pampered my hair and washed n dc at home and then went to the dominican salon for a rollerset and blow out. I saw for sure that my hair especially on the sides seemed to have thinned out some . I just knew when I was detangling section by section that my hair was coming out too much, way more than the usual shedding. My ends are still in tact but my overall volume is gone. So now I feel like I have to really pamper my hair and lay off the weaves for a bit. So I have all this new growth and my relaxed section feels kinda like shyt to me. In theory, being a heat trained natural really does have appeal to me. I just kinda suck with the flat iron and I don't want to always rely on going to the salon for a bd/fi. I have FB friend that has such a beautiful head of heat trained hair I'd love it if she did yt tutorials so I could mimic how she does her hair.

Ehhh decisions decisions ... all I want is a thicker head of healthy hair. Preferably hair that is straightened.


----------



## halee_J

*YASS*. My new dryer is Heeeerre!






'Bout to be on an poppin' up in dis piece.


----------



## sckri23

Went product-less today. Well not really I oiled and moisturized my hair yesterday morning, but today I detangled my hair with no water, no spritz, no moisturizer, no oil and no breakage. And my hair is soft. Product-less day success.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Looked at an old photo of myself with armpit length hair. I didn't even consider my hair long at the time.

My hair needs to hurry up and grow.


----------



## Tonto

So I had my braids in for 1 month and 8 days - yes, I counted the days- and I plan on keeping it for three more weeks. I know... crazy! But I feel like I can do it. I need to moisturize and seal my hair tonight though- I still do it- . I really don't know which hairstyle I will roch after that! Was thinking about getting a wig, so I can remove it at night to moisturize my hair and all that jazz. I want a very textured wig, I don't feel like rocking a straight wig. Any recommandations please? Help a sista lol


----------



## hnntrr

Thinking about putting in curlformers tonight.... hm.


----------



## Tonto

Just finished moisturizing and sealing my hair. Good to go!


----------



## naija24

isn't it cheating to "transition" for say....12 months or 8 months, and then big chop and say you've been 1 month natural?

I've been looking around youtube for natural hair straightening videos and I keep running into these videos of women who CLEARLY have like a year's worth of hair but saying "omg i'm one month into my natural hair journey". what? You transitioned for a year. you have a full year's worth of natural hair growth by the time you chopped. 

isn't it more honest to count the days you've been natural from the time you stopped getting relaxers to the day you get the big chop to determine how long you've been "natural"?

i'm curious for other opinions.


----------



## NikkiQ

2 year nappiversary today and I didn't even do a length check. Eh well


----------



## LivingDoll

Got my hair steamer last Friday. It's still sitting in my living room in the same spot where I dropped it when I walked in the house. Maybe I didn't need it.


----------



## hnntrr

Uhg. Really hard to keep my NG moisturized...while my relaxed ends stay lookin healthy and moisturized. The struggle is real. I either wanna chop it all off or relax it. uhg. Keep the scissors away from me.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> isn't it cheating to "transition" for say....12 months or 8 months, and then big chop and say you've been 1 month natural?
> 
> I've been looking around youtube for natural hair straightening videos and I keep running into these videos of women who CLEARLY have like a year's worth of hair but saying "omg i'm one month into my natural hair journey". what? You transitioned for a year. you have a full year's worth of natural hair growth by the time you chopped.
> 
> isn't it more honest to count the days you've been natural from the time you stopped getting relaxers to the day you get the big chop to determine how long you've been "natural"?
> 
> i'm curious for other opinions.



Yea I hear what you're saying.  I can also understand why one would start counting from the day all relaxed hairs were removed.  Honestly I think people should count from where ever they choose to count from. IJS


----------



## MsDee14

naija24 said:


> isn't it cheating to "transition" for say....12 months or 8 months, and then big chop and say you've been 1 month natural?
> 
> I've been looking around youtube for natural hair straightening videos and I keep running into these videos of women who CLEARLY have like a year's worth of hair but saying "omg i'm one month into my natural hair journey". what? You transitioned for a year. you have a full year's worth of natural hair growth by the time you chopped.
> 
> isn't it more honest to count the days you've been natural from the time you stopped getting relaxers to the day you get the big chop to determine how long you've been "natural"?
> 
> i'm curious for other opinions.


 
I don't believe it's cheating. They are in fact X months completely natural after chopping off their relaxed ends. 
I do appreciate it when they state how many months post relaxer they are though.


----------



## daviine

NikkiQ said:


> 2 year nappiversary today and I didn't even do a length check. Eh well



Happy nappiversary NikkiQ!

halee_J What dryer did you get?


----------



## bebezazueta

I went too long without washing my hair - 1 week and my scalp is ANGRY!  I'm supposed to relax soon but not until my scalp heals. I'm thinking hard about transitioning. It would be 2 more years before I chop off my relaxed ends. I don't know. If my scalp isn't back to normal in a week, transitioning it is.

ETA:  my last relaxer was on my 8th wedding anniversary & that would make my big chop on my 10th anniversary & we will be having our 2nd honeymoon too!  LAWD!  Still thinking.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

This hair is getting to be more work than expected.


----------



## JosieLynn

since moving back home after graduation I've missed my shea butter ....just bought some shea and green tea matcha butter whip from Belle Butters....hope I like it


----------



## hnntrr

Welp. Guess I am going to have to go the CG route. Hopefully this helps...and trying to figure out how NOT to brush through my hair...maybe that is what is helping to interrupt my curl pattern.


----------



## Saludable84

Finally used my steamer after a month of pure laziness. I'm lucky my behind didn't have any breakage, but I really felt a difference after steaming, even after my twist out. I'm officially 6 weeks post, so my steamer and my silk dreams and Darcy's botanicals have to help me get past the next 6 weeks...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aireen

Wanna wash my hair tonight but the lights keep flickering and we already had a blackout from tonight's snowstorm. Oh well... *pops vitamins*


----------



## Amarilles

It's funny to me when people say they BCed after transitioning for 48579 months. More like big trimmed? Big dusted?


----------



## shortt29

1 year into my long-term transition to natural! It hasn't been easy or pretty for that matter...but I'm riding this transition all the way out


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm pretty sure I'm going to be getting a sew in in the next few weeks.  I am going to make the investment and get some good quality/expensive hair. I'm excited about it. I want a long weave, too.  I'm thinking of getting either 18" & 22" or 16" and 18". I will probably do 18 & 22.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Just found 1/2 a bottle of the old formula Megatek


----------



## LivingDoll

hnntrr said:


> Welp. Guess I am going to have to go the CG route. Hopefully this helps...and trying to figure out how NOT to brush through my hair...maybe that is what is helping to interrupt my curl pattern.


 
I haven't brushed my hair in so long I don't remember the last time I did it. Whatever you use a brush for can be accomplished with a wide toothed comb or your fingers honestly. I only use a comb one time a week, which is on wash day when I detangle. During the week I finger detangle. I was a little worried that the finger detangling was doing damage to my hair and I was shedding too much until I remembered how much hair used to be in the comb/brush on a daily basis. 

Brushing definitely interrupts the curl pattern and creates frizz. I suggest going on some of the curly girl forums...that's how I learned most of what I know.


----------



## Nix08

gabulldawg said:


> I think I'm realizing that I really don't like wearing my hair down.  I would much rather prefer a cute updo to having my hair down. I LOVE the way it looks, but I hate the way it feels all around my face, around my neck, on my shoulders, etc.


 
I only wear my hair down if I'm going somewhere without the kids and if I know that I'll just be sitting/standing posing.  Wearing it down to work is asking for a headache


----------



## hnntrr

LivingDoll said:


> I haven't brushed my hair in so long I don't remember the last time I did it. Whatever you use a brush for can be accomplished with a wide toothed comb or your fingers honestly. I only use a comb one time a week, which is on wash day when I detangle. During the week I finger detangle. I was a little worried that the finger detangling was doing damage to my hair and I was shedding too much until I remembered how much hair used to be in the comb/brush on a daily basis.
> 
> Brushing definitely interrupts the curl pattern and creates frizz. I suggest going on some of the curly girl forums...that's how I learned most of what I know.



I did def notice a difference in not brusing my hair last night. I only finger detangled and could def feel a difference..the curls formed a lot better and i could actually see the difference between my ng and the relaxed portions.....normally i detangle in the shower with a detanling brush. You know the kind with the plastic bristles with the balls on the end. I will invest in a wide tooth comb


----------



## LivingDoll

hnntrr said:


> I did def notice a difference in not brusing my hair last night. I only finger detangled and could def feel a difference..the curls formed a lot better and i could actually see the difference between my ng and the relaxed portions.....normally i detangle in the shower with a detanling brush. *You know the kind with the plastic bristles with the balls on the end.* I will invest in a wide tooth comb


 
You mean like a paddle brush (attached pic)? I wouldn't use that on wet hair.  Those little plastic balls seem like they would break wet strands. 

I would suggest a Denman brush maybe (I don't have one but most people love them...some people even use them to shingle WnG's). My strands are waaaay too fine to use a brush on wet hair.

I would also suggest a Jilbere shower comb. You can get both at Sally's.

BTW, I'm in the DMV too!


----------



## SuchaLady

Taking out my sew in Friday. I swear everytime I get ready to do something with my sew in I read a horror story here


----------



## SuchaLady

I do think I may switch to u-parts though.


----------



## whiteoleander91

My roots have been growing in soo thick lately.


I need to stop being lazy and go ahead and do a protein treatment.


----------



## hnntrr

LivingDoll said:


> You mean like a paddle brush (attached pic)? I wouldn't use that on wet hair.  Those little plastic balls seem like they would break wet strands.
> 
> I would suggest a Denman brush maybe (I don't have one but most people love them...some people even use them to shingle WnG's). My strands are waaaay too fine to use a brush on wet hair.
> 
> I would also suggest a Jilbere shower comb. You can get both at Sally's.
> 
> BTW, I'm in the DMV too!



Yup! Its exactly like that! I think I have coarse strands so I dont have any issues with detangling with it in the shower...but it does stretch my curl pattern out A LOT. I keep hearing of Denman brushes....I will look into that too. Unfortunately the only Sally's I know of is in Fall Church and I have noooo car. Aha. CVS is the only place that has any kinda hair stuff...and the only BSS is up  in NE and I aint goin there bymyself


----------



## whiteoleander91

hnntrr said:


> I did def notice a difference in not brusing my hair last night. I only finger detangled and could def feel a difference..the curls formed a lot better and i could actually see the difference between my ng and the relaxed portions.....normally i detangle in the shower with a detanling brush. You know the kind with the plastic bristles with the balls on the end. I will invest in a wide tooth comb



hnntrr Brushes and my hair just don't mix at aaaall. Definitely pick up a wide tooth comb. I got these combs from Sally Beauty Supply (they come in a set) and I use the blue one to detangle. They are Wet Look combs:


----------



## hnntrr

whiteoleander91 said:


> hnntrr Brushes and my hair just don't mix at aaaall. Definitely pick up a wide tooth comb. I got these combs from Sally Beauty Supply (they come in a set) and I use the blue one to detangle. They are Wet Look combs:


 AH man I havnt used one of those since I was like...15!!!! I have been brushin it for YEARSSS. No wonder my head is all kinda jacked up...bein just raking through my hair for 8 years.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Yeah, back when I was transitioning it took a while for me to realize that my natural hair is completely different from my relaxed hair. I started my transition still trying to use small-medium tooth combs. Once I got tired of ripping my hair out, I upgraded to wide tooth lol. I used the Denman brush toward the end of my transition, but I realized it was taking way too much time to work it through my beastly mane lol. Wide tooth is gentler on my hair and passes through more quickly.


----------



## whiteoleander91

plus the Denman gave me_ horrible_ shrinkage


----------



## Saludable84

I going to exercise then wash this head. Wondering if I want to do another twist out, or just wear a big bun. I like the curls of the twist out, but the upkeep is not for lazy people like me.


----------



## strawbewie

I lost one of my men's satin cap I wear under my wigs. I have not been able to find the one I had in the stores so I got another brand  My LF wig was slippin all day in the front, had to keep going to mirror checkin it...smh.... I should have taken the cap off and just wore the wig straight up...


----------



## SmilingElephant

Mini Milestone: i can put my hair in a ponytail without needing it to be soaking wet, while curly!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

started using megatek and green magic again. I hope to be APL by the end of the year. OK by summer, LOL. I'm tired if being this length, whatever it is.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Why in the world did I decide to self install another set of Senegalese twists? I swore the last time I installed them would be the last time. Ugh! Only a quarter of my head is done and my arms are screaming in protest.

If folks did my hair as well as I did I wouldn't have to deal with this mess!


----------



## itismehmmkay

Sigh.

I hate when my hair is not how I want it and then I obsess about it all day until I can get home to fix it (which usually means rewashing it).

Anyway, looks like Nairobi setting lotion is better than that mousse I was using, I just used too much....so.   I won't do that again.  I'm trying to see if I I'll just rewashing it tonight or if I'll do that retouch in the back that I need; I feel some breakage.  Sigh and I guess I should've used more curl wax.  Maybe I'll just rewash again b/c it's pretty easy now.  And I'll just wait until Saturday/Sunday to do the retouch when I have more time.  Eh.


----------



## itismehmmkay

So just looked at hair and it doesn't look as bad as I thought lol.  Just not as polished as it could be.  I'll see; may still wait until the weekend for the touchup


----------



## shasha8685

It makes me sad that some of the natural hair care lines that I use and love totally overlook the fact that relaxed heads use their products too.


----------



## Lissa0821

I can't wait to wash my hair tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## Napp

I said i wasn't going to buy anymore but I went ahead and bought some more. I really think I have everything i need for like 2 years.

Now all i need are 3 more things and I think i will stop all of my hair related purchases(except for accessories) for quite some time.

My hair better be long by the end of this year with all the money I'm spending


----------



## alove15

Been blowdrying or setting on curlformers on wash day. I always notice more tangles/knots consistently airdrying in twists or braids.  I have more ease wrangling my hair into cute protective styles and still keeping the hair detangled (esp. w/ blowdrying). Plan to up my protein (CJ Repair Me),continue to DC each wash day, try a leave-in spray w/protein, and some new deep conditioners. Off to browse the DC threads.


----------



## Lissa0821

I have been talking about being on the fence to go natural for at least two years. I would talk to my sister and niece about it and they would both like at me like a deer in headlights, cause they were not giving up the creamy crack. 

Well, here we are today, they are both one year post relaxer and determine to learn their true hair texture. As for myself, I am still on fence..........

Life is funny sometimes.


----------



## LivingDoll

My hair must've grown a bit because I was able to pineapple it last night...it actually looked good today. I can finally wear a twist out without retwisting everyday. YAY!


----------



## kandake

My scalp is itching something fierce.  I won't to go home and wash ASAP.  But I got stuff to do after work.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Think I'll go ahead and do the retouch, then make sure I dilute the Nairobi when molding.  And OT, but think I'll try the StudioFix again tomorrow.  Just tryna get my defaults back; working routines!


----------



## lana

I mean, my hubby was like, "Are you sure your hair can hold a style like that?" 

Yes, I've been wearing twist outs since December and recently I got cocky and thought I could just twist with conditioner (no eco styler gel) and sure...my hair flopped and scared him.  Yes, it's true that when we were dating my phony pony fell off and traumatized him.  Yes, yes, it's true.  But that doesn't mean that I'm going to walk around looking electrocuted like I did last week.  I can't help that people expected me to have a look of expectation or surprise on my face when they tapped me on the shoulder and I turned around.  I'm also sorry that I thought I could shower without wrapping my hair and letting it dry completely before removing the scarf.  Of course, I came out the shower and who was standing there, but my husband.  

Baby, I'm sorry, that wasn't me! I know I scared you but it's going to be all right. I can do this hair thing.  (lol) 

He looked so cute when he was trying to convince me to go back to texlaxing.  He looked so darn concerned for me. (lol) 

Is it my fault for trying to twist on sopping wet hair and then wearing it out of the house like I was super fine? I mean dang.  Dang! 

I did not texlax, but I went ahead and blow dried and flat ironed. I might twist out from here.  I might not.  We'll see.


----------



## MsDee14

only 4 months left of this transition. I have to keep thinking of this like I'm stretching my relaxer for 4 months, like I always used to do. 

I'm not having issues with dealing with the multiple textures, it's just the anticipation of being fully natural!!


----------



## hnntrr

I have no idea how long I have DCing.....


----------



## cami88

I'm really sick of natural hair products being marketed as "curl" products. Not all of us naturals have curls. I'm also sick of seeing natural hair products in commericials where the person's hair has obviously been rollerset, curled with a curling iron, or otherwise manipulated to mimic a "natural" texture.


----------



## naija24

I'm so sick of this back and forth, back and forth. I relax my hair, and my gfs ***** at me for having relaxed hair. I go natural, and I'm over it in a couple of months because everyone and their mom tells me to relax my hair.

I feel like women can't win unless they have super long hair. Not all women want super long flowy hair. I'm sick of the dichotomy. 

Now I've been natural for a month and a half and I'm torn ALREADY between relaxing and staying natural. It shouldn't be this hard. IT'S JUST HAIR.


----------



## strawbewie

Hey what's green magic?



nynewyork said:


> started using megatek and green magic again. I hope to be APL by the end of the year. OK by summer, LOL. I'm tired if being this length, whatever it is.


----------



## SuchaLady

Uh oh


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Its too early in the morning to have my scalp itching like crazy!!!


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Another AliExpress order fail means no sew-in for me or sis.

Can't believe I paid then later received a message that there was a mistake in the listed price and I needed repurchase the hair at an amended (greatly increased) price.

I wish I would have finished my twists now. Guess I can restart installing them tomorrow.


----------



## glittering0419

I need everybody on this board and the world over, to know how sick of psing I am. So tired of the weave's and everything else........ALL OF IT!!!! 
Hopefully only 1 year to go max...(well it'd better be just 1 year)

whew, glad that's off my chest, off to continue my day...


----------



## Lissa0821

Note to self, no matter how much you love the smell of One N Only Argan Oil products, don't you ever put it back in your hair.  This product line does not work for you at all anymore.  Every product you have tried tangles your hair, so leave it alone!!!!!!!!erplexed

I was all excited about the H2Pro Presto I purchased at the hair show a few weeks ago.  I  took it out today to flat iron my roots and it is 1 1/4 inch, which is a little bigger than what I wanted.   It was a challenge trying to get close to my roots today.   But I still like this iron.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really need to decide what I'm going to do with my hair. I don't want a full on wig anymore so maybe a half wig. I really don't want to relax that mess burns. I might just get a curly half wig so I can keep hair away from my face.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I had a nightmare about someone putting a relaxer on my baby's hair.  I woke up devastated w/ a headache.


----------



## SuchaLady

I am definitely switching to uparts.


----------



## JosieLynn

was supposed to be washing my hair this week....but unless I grow 2 clones and 6 extra pairs of hands to help me re-twist this hair back up....it's not about to happen


----------



## JaneBond007

I need to throw away products that don't work for us and many of them I bought in bulk at the time.  I'm trying to un-horde these items!  Feels like a waste.  No, I have no interest in shipping them to someone...too much trouble.  But still...maybe I should donate to the Goodwill or something.


----------



## Dee_33

Lord I hope this straw set comes out nice


----------



## whiteoleander91

I have about 1 more hour before I rinse this condish out. I haven't DC'd in foreverrr. 

I just straightened my hair last night and I'm already back to curly. I really love my curls. I missed them lol :3


----------



## NJoy

JaneBond007 said:


> I need to throw away products that don't work for us and many of them I bought in bulk at the time. I'm trying to un-horde these items! Feels like a waste. No, I have no interest in shipping them to someone...too much trouble. But still...maybe I should donate to the Goodwill or something.


 
JaneBond007

How about donating to a women's shelter?


----------



## whiteoleander91

dang, I need to DC more often, my hair feels amazing


----------



## strawbewie

I have never taken pics of my hair wet... I guess that's why I don't know the type.


----------



## Angelinhell

Who? What? When? Where? Why?

http://longhairlovers.com/product/rare-hair-oil-4oz/

Any takers?erplexed


----------



## hnntrr

Getting havanna twists after the 11th. Scared of how they might turn out I havnt had twists or braids since I was 14. Hoping to keep them in at least a month? Gotta figure out a washing regimen in the mean time


----------



## SmilingElephant

Angelinhell said:


> Who? What? When? Where? Why?
> 
> http://longhairlovers.com/product/rare-hair-oil-4oz/
> 
> Any takers?erplexed



You mean they're STILL in business?? Who spends $400 on oil??!


----------



## msbettyboop

Cowashed with tresemmes natural conditioner and my hair felt so soft and moisturised afterwards. Used Ouidad moisture lock and refreshing spray afterwards then set in curlformers. Hope it turns out great tomorrow.


----------



## msbettyboop

Angelinhell said:


> Who? What? When? Where? Why?
> 
> http://longhairlovers.com/product/rare-hair-oil-4oz/
> 
> Any takers?erplexed



I'd rather be bald...


----------



## msbettyboop

I want Wen & 2 of Qhemet Biologics products so badly but I'm on a break from new hair products until mid year.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

So my clip-ins came in yesterday. Right in time for my event. People actually thought I had hit HL w/ them in.  LOL


----------



## sharifeh

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> So my clip-ins came in yesterday. Right in time for my event. People actually thought I had hit HL w/ then in.  LOL



Why are you wearing clip ins with waist length hair? Greedy !! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## QueenAmaka

I've been wearing wigs for the past few weeks and am getting bored.


----------



## Froreal3

Angelinhell said:


> Who? What? When? Where? Why?
> 
> http://longhairlovers.com/product/rare-hair-oil-4oz/
> 
> Any takers?erplexed



 I mean, can it do chores?


----------



## halee_J

I love how roomy this jumbo bonnet is but dang this hair is taking forever to dry. It's these smaller rollers though. There's a real difference in drying time with 1 3/4 vs 2" rollers. Def getting more 2"...and ear covers.


----------



## whiteoleander91

hnntrr

I saw your pics in the "Struggling with your natural hair" thread. You have a lot of new growth!! Your new growth pics remind me of the hair at my nape and crown.


----------



## winona

So yea it is day 8 and I still dont feel like doing anything to my hair:/ Tomorrow I will wash and set my hair to stretch it for crochet braids.


----------



## JosieLynn

I'm sick of ps'ing with extensions but Chicago winters are NOT nice to my hair so having it out is a no-no right now. Ready for spring so I can at least start ps'ing with nothing but MY hair


----------



## hnntrr

whiteoleander91 said:


> hnntrr
> 
> I saw your pics in the "Struggling with your natural hair" thread. You have a lot of new growth!! Your new growth pics remind me of the hair at my nape and crown.



yay! I am excited. I have been doing the CG method for about a week and so far its turning out great. The curls are still really undefined but I think it might be because I have so much relaxed hair...so at this point the back is curling on itself and the front parts still seem like they are growing straight out into small waves...but not all of the hair clumps together to form a curl it just stays there and is really frizzy. But my hair is making progress!


----------



## Kurlee

just trimmed and I'm back at BSL which shrinks to barely shoulder length . . .  sigh


----------



## whiteoleander91

hnntrr said:


> yay! I am excited. I have been doing the CG method for about a week and so far its turning out great. The curls are still really undefined but I think it might be because I have so much relaxed hair...so at this point the back is curling on itself and the front parts still seem like they are growing straight out into small waves...but not all of the hair clumps together to form a curl it just stays there and is really frizzy. But my hair is making progress!



That's awesome!  I'm glad that you found something that works for your hair! I hope you post pics when you BC :3


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I'm thinking that I'm gonna transition. I'm still not sure, but I leaning that way more and more, the further post-relaxer I get.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Chaosbutterfly dooo it 

but seriously, why not? give your natural hair a try!  great news is if you decide that natural hair isn't your cup of tea, you can always go back to relaxing or do something else; it's not a permanent life decision type...thing lol :3 go for it!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sharifeh said:


> Why are you wearing clip ins with waist length hair? Greedy !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



BOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brg240

sometimes I wish of transitioning i had cut my hair into a cute bob


----------



## Simply_elle

Fat white girl on bus you may have CL hair, but you have no neck and leggings as pants... Stop swishing your mangy hair, hitting your embarrassed a*s black SO... As he cringes at onlookers... Not winning.

Sent from my grammar bombing iPhone...


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I love this stuff.


----------



## MsDee14

Having a great hair day!!!
I should wear my hair loose more often. At this point in my transition, I couldn't care less about preserving my relaxed ends..well as long as it doesn't cause any breakage to my natural hair!


----------



## MsDee14

Simply_elle said:


> Fat white girl on bus you may have CL hair, but you have no neck and leggings as pants... Stop swishing your mangy hair, hitting your embarrassed a*s black SO... As he cringes at onlookers... Not winning.
> 
> Sent from my grammar bombing iPhone...


----------



## CaliiSwagg

I want to try the Loreal DIY Ombre kit but im terrified that I will mess it up since my hair is layered.erplexed

I want ombre hair soo bad but I may have to suck it up and go to a professional to do it.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

The longer my hair gets, the easier it is to PS. When my hair was shorter, and not as thick, my twist/plaits looked piecey and pathetic up, now they look a whole lot better . also I don't like hair in my face and i freak out when it gets in my ears


----------



## Sosa

I put my hair back in twists for the first time all year. I forgot how easy it made my life in the mornings! 

Why, oh why, did I stop doing this?!  

I think daily bunning may have resulted in increased breakage for me . All that combing and brushing and tugging..worse part is I wasn't even detangling my hair properly


----------



## NJoy

My hair hasn't seen water in a few days. Time to make it happen.


----------



## hnntrr

Tried taking progress pics.....needless to say. They didnt go as well as I wanted


----------



## nerdography

I finally figured out why my relaxed hair/flat ironed natural retained moisture and length and my natural (non-flat ironed) hair didn't. Pressing creme. The oil in it acted as a sealant.

When I washed my hair over the weekend I applied my leave-in on soaking dripping wet hair. And then put a combo of shea, soy, and argan oil as a sealant. My hair is moist and it has sheen.

So, over this past year I learned...

-my hair and scalp do much better with sulfate shampoo
-tresemme naturals and hair one will remove any tangle from my hair, no matter how bad
-i wasn't sealing my hair and that's why I was losing moisture by the next day
-taking down my protective style daily and removing loose strands reduces the amount to tangling
-my natural hair flat irons easily if it super moisturized


----------



## MsDee14

Finally found a large BSS. It's Asian owned though. So..I figure if I buy black made products, it justifies me purchasing from there.


----------



## mshoneyfly

Nix08 said:


> Can you do a dc on dirty/dry hair for 30+ minutes then cowash it out?  That's how I do all my dc's and so I'm dc'ing often as I'm  cooking dinner or other household tasks.
> 
> melissa-bee



ETA:  dc'indg on dry dirty hair is da bidness!!!  I can get so much done in the evenings!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp

mshoneyfly said:


> ETA:  dc'indg on dry dirty hair is da bidness!!!  I can get so much done in the evenings!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




I've been doing this for a while and it saves so much time and detanling is a breeze! i do want to start shampooing again though because i noticed that certain DC give me build up over time. i find this workd best with DCs that get "foamy" after you put them in and add some water.


----------



## LivingDoll

I am having THE WORST time finding a cute protective style. I don't think that twist outs are protective.


----------



## Dabaddest

I really wanna change to screen name but I don't wanna lose my join date. Smh. What was I thinking back then?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

LivingDoll said:


> I am having THE WORST time finding a cute protective style. I don't think that twist outs are protective.



Its funny because I don't think any hairstyles w/ your hair loose is a PS.  :-/


----------



## MsDee14

Dabaddest said:


> I really wanna change to screen name but I don't wanna lose my join date. Smh. What was I thinking back then?


 I think it's possible to change your name. Maybe check out the Q&A section.


----------



## LivingDoll

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Its funny because I don't think any hairstyles w/ your hair loose is a PS. :-/


 
Nope. Me neither.


----------



## MsDee14

LivingDoll said:


> I am having THE WORST time finding a cute protective style. I don't think that twist outs are protective.


 
Girl, me too! That's why I just stick to the high bun.


----------



## LivingDoll

MsDee14 said:


> Girl, me too! That's why I just stick to the high bun.


 
I wish! I can't even do a high bun at my current length. My hair is too short and dense on the sides and in front. I can get a really full puff but not an actual bun (on dry hair). Maybe I should try it while damp.


----------



## hnntrr

So I heard that you know your hair is moisturized with it feels cool but its not wet...but it Feels just like I blow dried it...light light and wispy. Odd my hair only ever feels like that when i set under a dryer and have it flat ironed at salon..weird.


----------



## SuchaLady

So none of y'all were gonna tell me how amazing Aubrey conditioners are? Im hooked.


----------



## Ogoma

Just passed 3 weeks and I am tired of these braids. I don't think I am going to last 7 weeks. I will take it out weekend of the 15th.


----------



## Dee_33

I'm so loving my blow-dried hair, no more flat-ironing for me.  I prefer how thick and full my hair feels blowdried vs flatironed.  I'm trying to figure out my official transitioning date, I relaxed June 2012 then had the edges re-relaxed Sept 2012 so am I 8 or 5 months post???


----------



## Ci1988

Last night I did a roller set and then blew it out. I think I want to try wearing it straight cuz my hair tangles easily. I just need to figure out a regimen now. I think im going oil it everyday an inch from my scalp with my oil mix. Planning on roller setting once a week and washing monthly.


----------



## hnntrr

Took a nap and had a dream I was in some random bathroom at a party and I had one my hair that morning and it was the length it is now, but it started itching something terrible so I went to take it down and when I undid the tie it was waist length and I was so surprised I brought my best friend in to look at it and we were amazed that it grew from grazing SL to WL in 8 hours (or somethin like that). hahaha I wish.


----------



## bride91501

Watching family feud and am distracted by this lady's unruly hair. She needs a trim, a good protein treatment, followed up with a good DC.


----------



## Kindheart

bride91501 said:


> Watching family feud and am distracted by this lady's unruly hair. She needs a trim, a good protein treatment, followed up with a good DC.



Lol ..i often notice things like that


----------



## gabulldawg

OF COURSE when I'm ready to buy my "big girl" hair it is out of stock and I have to wait until Monday!  Just my luck!!!


----------



## mshoneyfly

Napp said:


> I've been doing this for a while and it saves so much time and detanling is a breeze! i do want to start shampooing again though because i noticed that certain DC give me build up over time. i find this workd best with DCs that get "foamy" after you put them in and add some water.



Sometimes I cowash and once a month I use shampoo but I always dc on dry dirty hair for every wash/cowash

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Tonto

Had the same hairstyle for almost 2 months... box braids. I have 12 more days to go for it to be 2 full month but the way I saw the build up when I opened two of the braids, I will just give up and take this hair out this week end, Saturday and Sunday. I'm not going anywhere this week end, just staying home to take care of my babies...hopefully that Hercules comb that I ordered will help me detangled the mane *sits down and pray*


----------



## LivingDoll

So I FINALLY assembled my steamer on Sunday. It sat in my living room in the box for almost two weeks...steam with it for 30 minutes and it stopped working! I tried everything. I got it from ebay. Bad purchase. I emailed the seller and they refunded my money. They told me to dispose of it. It's all good but after getting a taste of the steamer for 30 mins, I want another one.


----------



## myronnie

Can't wait to get these wigs..tired of this daily twa!!


----------



## hnntrr

really nervous about flat ironing my hair tomorrow. maybe I will just blow dry and wrap it...It will be straight. i just dont want to interuppt my newly budding curl pattern..


----------



## LaBelleLL

pre-pooed my hair with parachute 100% coconut oil and left that in for 2 hours. i then washed my hair twice with terreessentials, leaving the mud on my hair for about 8 minutes the second time around. then, using my heatcap, I DC'ed with Oyin's Honey Hemp Condish for 2 more hours. my hair felt so moisturized, was tangle free and and very defined. i like this regimen. 

it was my second time using Oyin's Honey Hemp and it's going to become a staple item!


----------



## Ci1988

I think once I lose 50 lbs im going to cut my hair off and start over


----------



## SuchaLady

Come join us in the Health and Fitness forum Ci1988!


----------



## veesweets

Now that I have a little over 3 inches of natural hair I'm starting to use a lot more product. Will have to cut my no buy short to make sure I don't run out. I also returned to cowashing mid week to give my hair the extra moisture it needs so I can properly handle the two textures. 

A successful 6 months down, just 14 more months to go in this transition!


----------



## Igotstripes

Hmm would y'all consider hairveda acai phyto condish thingy, a protein treatment?


----------



## naija24

are naturals doing too much with their hair??

all these different hair care steps, and products and things. soemtiems i wonder if any of it is truly necessary. especially considering that naturals from before 10 years ago didn't do have this stuff (that we know of) and their hair came out just fine.

thoughts?


----------



## sherrimberri

^^^^^^^

Nope every step i do my hair needs. My natural hair requires so much more moisture, its insane. Hence the prepoos and DCs and detangling sessions.


----------



## MsDee14

naija24 said:


> are naturals doing too much with their hair??
> 
> all these different hair care steps, and products and things. soemtiems i wonder if any of it is truly necessary. especially considering that naturals from before 10 years ago didn't do have this stuff (that we know of) and their hair came out just fine.
> 
> thoughts?


 
Doing "too much" is subjective. 
What are you referring to?


----------



## LivingDoll

naija24 said:


> are naturals doing too much with their hair??
> 
> all these different hair care steps, and products and things. soemtiems i wonder if any of it is truly necessary. especially considering that naturals from before 10 years ago didn't do have this stuff (that we know of) and their hair came out just fine.
> 
> thoughts?


 
Probably so....but I think that most of us are doing a lot in an effort to figure out what works, and to maximize growth. 

Also, for me it's fun. I enjoy it. When it gets to the point that things become bothersome, I lay off.


----------



## naija24

MsDee14 said:


> Doing "too much" is subjective.
> What are you referring to?


 
All these various regimens. Pre-Shampoo, Shampoo, Conditioner, Deep Conditioner, Oil Treatment, Protein Treatment, etc.

all the different products, sometimes I see these natural hair care blogs....some people are using maybe 10-16 different products, and take up to 4-5 hours just to do their hair. I sometimes question if all of that is necessary.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> All these various regimens. Pre-Shampoo, Shampoo, Conditioner, Deep Conditioner, Oil Treatment, Protein Treatment, etc.
> 
> all the different products, sometimes I see these natural hair care blogs....some people are using maybe 10-16 different products, and take up to 4-5 hours just to do their hair. I sometimes question if all of that is necessary.



LOLOLOO I'm a relaxed head & that regimen sound like my weekly regi. LOL! Shoot it takes me about 4 to 5 hours on wash day as well.


----------



## MsDee14

naija24 said:


> All these various regimens. Pre-Shampoo, Shampoo, Conditioner, Deep Conditioner, Oil Treatment, Protein Treatment, etc.
> 
> all the different products, sometimes I see these natural hair care blogs....some people are using maybe 10-16 different products, and take up to 4-5 hours just to do their hair. I sometimes question if all of that is necessary.


 
I guess it depends on the persons hair. No two heads are alike. I personally don't believe many products are necessary and I have learned that keeping it simple works best for *me*. 

I am not fully natural..yet, almost 16 months post relaxer, but I follow an even simpler regimen than I did when I was fully relaxed and my hair is thriving. 

Also, I follow MANY women on YT that have simple regimens..such as Chime, Naptural85, FusionofCultures, Bambiix, 101LadyT, etc and their hair seems to be just doing fine. 

It all boils down to preference. The women that you feel are "doing too much" probably feel it's just enough for them and also enjoy the time spent on their hair. So if you feel like it's "too much" for them..then just don't do it to yourself.


----------



## naija24

Let me clarify, I have no problem with naturals that do all of that with their hair. At all. My sister would be a good example, making her own shampoos and all of that. I guess I just wanted to know if this is like...the new normal for dealing with natural black hair or if this is just something exclusive to LHCF because people here are aiming for super long hair and not just natural hair.


----------



## LivingDoll

naija24 said:


> Let me clarify, I have no problem with naturals that do all of that with their hair. At all. My sister would be a good example, making her own shampoos and all of that. *I guess I just wanted to know if this is like...the new normal for dealing with natural black hair or if this is just something exclusive to LHCF because people here are aiming for super long hair and not just natural hair*.


 
Nope. I also lurk on several Curly Girl blogs and forums and many of the ladies of other races are doing just as much. Believe it or not.


----------



## MsDee14

^^ I think it's more typical to see that with women who are into hair in general. My Mother has never been on a hair board in her life, but she stay mixing oils, buying all types of products and trying styles.


----------



## LivingDoll

MsDee14 said:


> ^^ I think it's more typical to see that with women who are into hair in general. My Mother has never been on a hair board in her life, but she stay mixing oils, buying all types of products and trying styles.


 

Mine too! My mom a OG PJ. 

ETA: As a matter of fact, my mother is now fully natural. She transitioned without even meaning to...wearing celie plaits under a wig (protective styling) for years.


----------



## SuchaLady

I will never feel the the need to justify my relaxed hair to anyone. I can be natural in a matter of 15 minutes if I wanted to. It's called cutting it all off. It's not like the perm is pumped into my body intravenously.


----------



## MsDee14

I wonder if I Indigo with-out doing Henna first, will my hair still turn jet-black.


----------



## NJoy

MsDee14 said:


> I wonder if I Indigo with-out doing Henna first, will my hair still turn jet-black.


 
MsDee14

Nope.  The indigo stains the henna deposits so, henna is needed.


----------



## MsDee14

NJoy said:


> @MsDee14
> 
> Nope. The indigo stains the henna deposits so, henna is needed.


 
Dang it. Okay..let me stop being lazy. 

Thank you!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

MsDee14 said:


> Dang it. Okay..let me stop being lazy.
> 
> Thank you!



BOL!!!! *spAnk*


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Approaching my one year hair journey anniversary and experiencing a setback. Breakage city. Blech! Hope I nipped it in the bud.  Phluck.


----------



## veesweets

Looks to me like ayurveda is about to be the new "in" thing for hair products by the big brands. Bye bye argan oil, bout to see a whole new range of stuff hitting the shelves I bet.


----------



## LivingDoll

veesweets said:
			
		

> Looks to me like ayurveda is about to be the new "in" thing for hair products by the big brands. Bye bye argan oil, bout to see a whole new range of stuff hitting the shelves I bet.



It's funny that you mention this. I was just thinking the exact same thing a few minutes ago. I was looking at the monthly Sally's circular and noticed that Optimum has an Amla line. I was thinking to myself that these hair companies must lurk hair forums and blogs. But they're kinda late...ayurveda has been popular for years.


----------



## gabulldawg

I just ordered my big girl hair.  I hesitated a bit before I completed my order.  I was all hype about it, but when it came time to put the money down I hesitated.  But it's done! I can't wait to get it and get my install done.  I'm ready for my hair to be put up! I went to the BSS to get a wig in the meantime, but I couldn't find anything I wanted.  I think I'm already becoming a hair snob.  

I'm probably going to put myself on a no buy challenge. I've been shopping a lot lately and then dropping this money on hair. I need to cool my jets for a bit.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Sitting here with this conditioner on my hair. I guess I'll get up and rinse. I'm soo sleepy.


----------



## veesweets

LivingDoll said:


> It's funny that you mention this. I was just thinking the exact same thing a few minutes ago. I was looking at the monthly Sally's circular and noticed that Optimum has an Amla line. I was thinking to myself that these hair companies must lurk hair forums and blogs. But they're kinda late...ayurveda has been popular for years.



I saw that too and then aveda recently launched their new invati line with ayurvedic ingredients. It wouldn't surprise me at all if they had lurkers. It definitely already happens on youtube


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Tonight I a sick of this thick coarse nappy hair on my head. Usually I am in love but tonight I am just weary. I can never do an impromptu style. I can never get it into twists in a matter of minutes so that I can wear a twistout the next day. Everything is a friggin process and tonight I am just tired. No I will not relax. Usually I embrace every coil, every kink, every nap. But tonight I'm tired.

Sent from the corner pay phone


----------



## whiteoleander91

I feel like my hair is getting thicker. I haven't made any dietary changes... 

It's becoming beastly! D:


----------



## JosieLynn

the mailman thought he could just drop off the mail and not ring the doorbell so my mom could get my Belle Butters order and get away with it??? smh not so, he better redeliver it tomorrow like i asked. I want my SHEA BUTTER!!! I've missed it so much, darn moving, I can't find the products I was use to buying. The shea butter in DC looks different than the shea butter here in Chicago lol I'm not used to it


----------



## ms.tatiana

Just ordered a bottle of JBCO


----------



## ChemistryGirl

I'm going to try to self install Senegalese twists this weekend. This is my first time so I hope I don't end up looking crazy...


----------



## Okay

I'm so tired of my hair seriously. I need to stop with my weave addiction cause my hair thrives a lot better when I'm not in the weaves and taking excellent care of it. I accidently cut my hair of in the front when I was taking my last weave out


----------



## NJoy

I did an unintentional braidout yesterday. Hubby was complaining that I never wear my hair out anymore. Never is such a harsh word. Why, I just wore my hair out in October. 


Anywho, I took my Celie braids out and this is what I got:







I didn't use any styling products. Just the normal m&s from the night before. I just unbraided my 5 Celie braids and started fluffing it. Tah dah! Makes me wonder how good it would look if I intended for it to be a braidout and actually used styling products. Ah well. I can't get caught up in wearing it out again. I'd like to keep it in protective styles at least until it warms up.

Oh, and I did stretch a piece for a quasi-length check. Claiming mbl.






Just thinking.  A flat ironing would be amazing right now.  But, naaaaah.  Waiting for my birthday in June.


----------



## Daughter

The condition of my ends are shocking, even after w major trim 

I've finally decided to give henna a try. I didn't mind my grey hairs at first but now I'm not so sure...and at least my hair will get conditioned well...


----------



## LivingDoll

I can't wait to order my new steamer next Friday!


----------



## temfash

Daughter said:


> The condition of my ends are shocking, even after w major trim
> 
> I've finally decided to give henna a try. I didn't mind my grey hairs at first but now I'm not so sure...and at least my hair will get conditioned well...



Daughter where have you been girl? I haven't seen you on the board for ages LOL. I tried henna in the past it wasn't for me as my ends ended up crunchy and dry no matter how many times I deep conditioned I'm now embracing the greys  I love cassia though.


----------



## LivingDoll

Broke down and made a Hairveda purchase...


----------



## Atdow71

I'm always amazed at how much hair I've retained in the last 9 months since I became a lose natural.


----------



## Okay

I'm thinking about doing french braids with some extra hair so i can still care for my hair. I need to let go of the hair extension thing. Ugh.


----------



## MsDee14

Thinking of buying a steamer, but wondering if it's really worth it.


----------



## NJoy

MsDee14 said:


> Thinking of buying a steamer, but wondering if it's really worth it.



Yes! I'm rough on stuff so i killed 2 streamers and just ordered a new one. Since it was the neck that couldn't take all the roughness, i bought one with a metal neck. *sings* I need a rough neck. Gotta get a rough neck.

But definitely worth the purchase.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Trying out a new styling gel. I really like it so far :3


----------



## HanaKuroi

I do not want to mess with my hair! It feels good. It has been almost a week and a half since I Dc'd or cowashed. I am still m/s though. No smelly scalp and not itching. I am watering my nape and edges every shower though.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

You know you’ve got your hair game on lock when your plastered and nearly sweated out your hair flat iron from relations.... but still remember to moisturize, seal and wrap your hair up before you pass out.


----------



## Kurlee

my hair shrinks so much when curly that I can't really think of protective styles that I like . . . from BSL straight to CBL/SL curly. Sigh . . .  and it loses volume, too.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I was supposed to wash my hair last night, and the night before, and the night before. I just didn't feel like it. And it was looking so much better as it got dirtier.


----------



## manter26

Just saw iknowlee's latest YT vid. With that stylist, she'll be at NL forever.


----------



## bajandoc86

manter26 I honestly was like  watching that vid.


----------



## manter26

bajandoc86 said:


> manter26 I honestly was like  watching that vid.



She made a post in the comments about trims and terminal length.


----------



## Victoria44

My organization at school held an event where people can make length check t-shirts, and this girl just really wasn't understanding. She was like. "Wait... So you measure your hair to see how long it is before you chop it all off and give it to locks of love? I think they tell you how long it is, you don't need to do it yourself." Lol it was fun trying to explain the importance to the white girls who participated.


----------



## freckledface

This braidout has a life of its own. It just got bigger and bigger and bigger lmao.


----------



## Sosoothing

Have been wearing waist length braids since November. I miss my hair.


----------



## Daughter

temfash said:


> Daughter where have you been girl? I haven't seen you on the board for ages LOL. I tried henna in the past it wasn't for me as my ends ended up crunchy and dry no matter how many times I deep conditioned I'm now embracing the greys  I love cassia though.



Hi! temfash! Been on the off topic boards more lately, but my hair isn't thanking me for it right now  Cassia though...haven't given that a try...


----------



## bajandoc86

Wondering how did I manage to use all 80 curlformers at the same time. My head isn't THAT big...is it?!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

So bored & lazy today. Its way too beautiful outside for me to feel like this. Maybe I should DC & find a good movie until I fall asleep.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess

I've been putting off doing my box braids...will get to it next week... loving the youtube videos on box braids  lol


----------



## Angelinhell

I'm in the salon with my cousin right now spying on the products. All I see is Affirm and Keracare.


----------



## Ogoma

One more week. I am so tired of these braids.


----------



## hnntrr

Boston cold weather is so much better for my hair than DC cold weather. Oddly my hair is not hard at all, its still really soft and my hair is loving the glycerin in the spritz I am using. I wonder if its cause of all the snow/so close to the ocean.....Eitherway Boston might be good for my hair....


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

just bought my Pibbs 514 Kwik Dry standing hair dryer.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Protein DC done. Moisture DC in progress. If this doesn't work, I don't know what will.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

nynewyork said:


> Protein DC done. Moisture DC in progress. If this doesn't work, I don't know what will.



Is that you in your profile pic? If so, girl you are gorgeous!!


----------



## Renewed1

I wish I could find a phony pony that matches my hair texture.


----------



## veesweets

I miss that feeling of getting your hair washed at the salon. It always feels soo good. I'm considering just making an appointment for a wash, then walk out with my tshirt on my hair to finish the rest at home..I'm sure someone here has done that before


----------



## Jewell

OMGosh this ng is thick! Made a nice hair haul with the SIL yesterday. We were like 2 kids in a candy store, wandering around the largest bss in all of NC. Its only 1 mile from me...gotta put myself on punishment cuz i go straight bananas in there...every time i go there, they have like 5-10 new product lines. Plus their wig selection almost makes a sistah shed tears of joy.  

Cant wait to try my new products on my daughter and I.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Is that you in your profile pic? If so, girl you are gorgeous!!



Thanks but no, that's Rasheedah from love and hip hop atlanta, my hair crush.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Jewell said:


> OMGosh this ng is thick! Made a nice hair haul with the SIL yesterday. We were like 2 kids in a candy store, wandering around the largest bss in all of NC. Its only 1 mile from me...gotta put myself on punishment cuz i go straight bananas in there...every time i go there, they have like 5-10 new product lines. Plus their wig selection almost makes a sistah shed tears of joy.
> 
> Cant wait to try my new products on my daughter and I.



Was it tisuns....

Suny


----------



## Incognitus

My hair has pretty much reached BSL. *But*........... it's thin, I have a few spots where hair has somehow broken off (leaving 3-4 inches of hair), my ends are raggedy looking with SSKs galore (AND the SSKs are like 1-2 inches up the strand) !!!! To add insult to injury, I have noticed ALOT of shedding. Long strands just coming out as I run my hands through (while under the shower water). 

So I have now reached a decent length but little health!! Healthy strands are MUCH MORE important than length. Now, I am going to focus on health. I'm going to straighten my hair so I can trim the ugly ends off. Then I'm going to cornrow it up under a wig--I'll dc weekly and redo cornrows every 4-6 weeks.

What else can I do? erplexed


----------



## Ogoma

I love being part of this community and I don't know what I would have done without all the knowledge here. But, I don't feel like I am learning anything new anymore. I feel like I might be personally outgrowing it, but I just want to hang on for dear life.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ogoma said:
			
		

> I love being part of this community and I don't know what I would have done without all the knowledge here. But, I don't feel like I am learning anything new anymore. I feel like I might be personally outgrowing it, but I just want to hang on for dear life.



Yes I understand. I think after I was told that my natural hair needed protein and to stick with what I know, I don't seek advice often. I have knowledge and a few books. I appreciate all advice given while I was figuring it out.

I joined a few challenges to keep me on track. I try to offer my advice when I can. 

 Fortunately there are other forums here I enjoy. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## aviddiva77

So I tried youtube's patchouli85 way of pre-pooing and flat ironing and my hair turned out much better BUT it didn't have the relaxed look I was looking for. And I'm finally ok with that. I realized my hair is not meant to be that straight. I loved the result though. Just wish  it didn't take 2 hours just to flat iron (hair is way too thick).


----------



## Incognitus

Ogoma said:


> I love being part of this community and I don't know what I would have done without all the knowledge here. But, I don't feel like I am learning anything new anymore. I feel like I might be personally outgrowing it, but I just want to hang on for dear life.



Ogoma Yesterday was the first time I've been on the hair side of the forum in over a year. And even then, it was to search for something specific. There's so much more to learn...and enjoy, in the other sections. Now, I more so find myself in the relationships, beauty, health/exercise, and (when completely bored) entertainment section.


----------



## Daughter

I haven't straightened my hair since 2006.I'd like think of using a flat iron but I'm so scared of heat damage, plus I don't want to spend £££ on a straightener/flat iron when I'd rarely use it. Maybe I'll get some curlformers...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using LHCF


----------



## MsDee14

Loving my newly natural hair!!!

Just put my hair in twists that I will keep in for the week and I'll rock a twist-out this weekend.


----------



## LadyRaider

I saw SAMY mousse on sale at Ulta for 4.79 so I bought 3 cans. Then I saw it at Walmart for under 4 dollars. 

ALSO... I went looking for the new Herbal Essences! You know the ones that are sultfate free and silicone free? Well guess what?

It's the SHAMPOO that is SILICONE FREE
and the CONDITIONER is SULFATE FREE

They think we the buying customers are dumber than rocks!


----------



## Tonto

My hair has been washed, deep conditioned and detangles... and I don't know what to do to it! I'm waiting for a wig to come in the mail. I wonder if I will just rock head wraps for a moment. I kinda feel like keeping that week for when I go out though...


----------



## Napp

Ogoma said:


> I love being part of this community and I don't know what I would have done without all the knowledge here. But, I don't feel like I am learning anything new anymore. I feel like I might be personally outgrowing it, but I just want to hang on for dear life.



IMO the archives are gold I stay finding stuff that was talked about long ago and forgotten or things that were touched upon in the past and now new technology is possible to make them a reality etc. plus i always find that companies are creating new technology and innovating. I don't think a week goes by where i don't find something new!


----------



## Angelinhell

Am I the only one who still buys oil sheen just for the smell,(keracare and design essentials smells lovely)and because I feel like as a black girl I should own some


----------



## Kurlee

apple cider vinegar rinsing is amazing!


----------



## shasha8685

That natural hair expo was wack but I like that detangling comb I got.....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ogoma said:


> I love being part of this community and I don't know what I would have done without all the knowledge here. But, I don't feel like I am learning anything new anymore. I feel like I might be personally outgrowing it, but I just want to hang on for dear life.



I hang out in health & makeup forums now. Every now & then I will post in the hair threads when I'm bored.


----------



## veesweets

Got my henna mixed. I just mixed it with goya coconut milk and right before I use it ill add some EVCO or jojoba oil. The smell really isn't all that bad to me. I mean its not something I would want to smell more than I have to, but it wasn't completely awful like I was expecting.


----------



## Lissa0821

I got a layed cut over the weekend, my niece took off about three inches.  So glad to have my fullness back.  I know my rollerset will look good for a while.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Time for a (mini) trim and maybe another wash so I can get my curls back; I like the ease of flat ironed hair, but I prefer the look of my curls/coils/waves most of the time.


----------



## MsDee14

Trying to decide between the Denmnan D41 and D1431. Have no idea which is better and which one to buy!


----------



## Babysaffy

On the tube home from work this lady was staring at me and my hair to the point that I would have worried but she gave off a positive, admiring and inquisitive vibe. She looked like an intelligent, professional black woman so I just smiled back and let her stare lol


----------



## LivingDoll

I think i'm the only woman on earth who cares about the size of my forehead...it hinders my styling options. I need to get over it. All the other ladies are running around with their 5heads hanging out...without a care in the world. If I wasn't teased about it growing up, I prob wouldn't even think about it.


----------



## Nix08

LivingDoll said:


> I think i'm the only woman on earth who cares about the size of my forehead...it hinders my styling options. I need to get over it. All the other ladies are running around with their 5heads hanging out...without a care in the world. If I wasn't teased about it growing up, I prob wouldn't even think about it.



You and me both. ..although people say my forehead isn't large, it sure seems that way to me.  And like you it limits my styling options


----------



## whiteoleander91

LivingDoll said:


> I think i'm the only woman on earth who cares about the size of my forehead...it hinders my styling options. I need to get over it. All the other ladies are running around with their 5heads hanging out...without a care in the world. If I wasn't teased about it growing up, I prob wouldn't even think about it.



 that really made me laugh lol


----------



## LivingDoll

Nix08 said:
			
		

> You and me both. ..although people say my forehead isn't large, it sure seems that way to me.  And like you it limits my styling options



Girl...noone says mine isn't (because it is)....but I see soooo many other women who don't seem to care. I wish I wasn't so self conscious about it. I think I might have mild forehead dysmorphic disorder.


----------



## LivingDoll

whiteoleander91 said:
			
		

> that really made me laugh lol



When I read it again it made me laugh too. I know it sounds totally ridiculous.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

One drawback when doing Flat Twists: your finger disconnecting from your nail bed! Gahhhhh its hurts!


----------



## Solila

Lawd!!! I think I'm addicted to castor oil. I may just give-up every other oil as well.
Doing a hot oil treatment with it right now.....


----------



## Daughter

LivingDoll said:


> I think i'm the only woman on earth who cares about the size of my forehead...it hinders my styling options. I need to get over it. All the other ladies are running around with their 5heads hanging out...without a care in the world. If I wasn't teased about it growing up, I prob wouldn't even think about it.



Not just you, I used to get called Smith's Crisps back in the day (80s kid) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtkfE_OWSzo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

That's why I transitioned rather than did the big chop


----------



## Ogoma

3.5 days left until I am braid-free


----------



## LivingDoll

Daughter said:


> Not just you, I used to get called Smith's Crisps back in the day (80s kid) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtkfE_OWSzo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> *That's why I transitioned rather than did the big chop*


 
@Daughter...that's why I transitioned rather than BCing too! 

ETA: I've never heard of Smith's Crisps (I don't think we had them here in the States)...I looked at the YT vid. I think they're cute!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Daughter said:


> Not just you, I used to get called Smith's Crisps back in the day (80s kid) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtkfE_OWSzo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> That's why I transitioned rather than did the big chop



Same here. I never BC'ed because my head (in general) is just too big to rock short hair.

Let's make an LHCF social group called "Big Headed Beauties Unite"


----------



## LivingDoll

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Same here. I never BC'ed because my head (in general) is just too big to rock short hair.
> 
> *Let's make an LHCF social group called "Big Headed Beauties Unite"*


 

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Amarilles

Getting frustrated at how much work it takes for my styles to actually show. I part the hair and can see the scalp, 5 minutes go by and the style already looks messy because I can't get a line to show, the hair completely covers it or something. Patienceee


----------



## veesweets

I wanna know who in my city keeps buying up all the shea moisture purification masque! I really want to try it but every time I go to a store its sold out. I'm not buying something online that I should be able to pick up right down the street, I refuse lol


----------



## lux10023

one yr natural..its been fun!!!  cant wait till the end of this yr....


----------



## naija24

i don't know what to do with my hair and it's frustrating me. due to a paycut in my career I can't hit up the salons whenever I want to. However, I don't want to rock a boring wash and go all day every day. I got my hair texturized to make things easier but it's no help because my hair is still crazy short. i think by May my hair will look less awkward (if i maintain retention) but it's still kind of disheartening. 

i think the really hard thing about doing any huge hair cut is when everyone but your boyfriend likes it. i feel torn.


----------



## Daughter

Think I'll do a strand test on the henna 

It's so funny how I'm so wary now but back in the day I'd throw whatever dye or product onto my hair 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr

Getting havanna twists on thursday. Don't know if I am excited or not...I havnt had braids/twists since I was 15 so...ugh.


----------



## Incognitus

hnntrr said:


> Getting *havanna twists* on thursday. Don't know if I am excited or not...I havnt had braids/twists since I was 15 so...ugh.



It seems as though every time I turn around, there's a new type of braid or twist that I've NEVER heard of! I feel so out of the loop...or old....or both





Off the see wth "havana" twists are...


----------



## LivingDoll

Incognitus said:
			
		

> It seems as though every time I turn around, there's a new type of braid or twist that I've NEVER heard of! I feel so out of the loop...or old....or both
> 
> Off the see wth "havana" twists are...



Incognitus...I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## hnntrr

Havanna Twists!

I am not gettin them as big as these but this is the general idea haha.


----------



## LivingDoll

hnntrr said:
			
		

> Havanna Twists!
> 
> I am not gettin them as big as these but this is the general idea haha.



Oh ok. Those are pretty.


----------



## Renewed1

I can't figure out why the beginning of my hair (the roots) are thick; but towards the end it's thin.  

I need to figure this out.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Solila said:


> Lawd!!! I think I'm addicted to castor oil. I may just give-up every other oil as well.
> Doing a hot oil treatment with it right now.....



My hair was it's greatest when I was using castor oil. Back on it now too 

Should of got that GS3...


----------



## Wildchild453

My hair is super wild at the moment but I have no interest in braiding it.

I need to get some more moisturizer but I'm also not interested in taking a trip to Target since that's the only place I can find Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie...well I guess I can take a short trip to Walgreens.


----------



## greenandchic

I need to cool it on the product purchase.  Only sticking to my subscriptions(CurlKiit, etc) and HG products as of now.


----------



## Angelinhell

I wonder how many guys do this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxd_qbe0ZiQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Ogoma

2.5 days to go.


----------



## MsDee14

Doing a Henna and Indigo treatment tomorrow. Hope this new Indigo I got from Amazon works well.


----------



## Charlie555

Last night after taking out my mini braids I decided I was going to wash & do the two step aphogee treatment. So I got my hooded babybliss dryer out (mind you I've only used it once before) and it wouldn't turn on. I was pissed! So I proceeded to condition my hair. After I rinsed the conditioner out my boo says, "babe look! I fixed the dryer!" I'm pissed cause I've missed my chance to do the protein treatment. I realized it won't turn on unless the hood is down. All this man did was close the lid, it turned on & now he thinks he's Mr. Handy man & can fix anything. :-/


----------



## Natty_Virgo

I really like how this low side bun looks on me. I never use to like buns

Sent from my S3 using LHCF


----------



## septemberbaby

I  AO GPB conditioner. I dc with this after I clarify with KC Come Clean and my hair is . I think I finally have my staple products and hair regimen down. 

Thanks to Kerry (SimplYonique?)  I also have a daily moisturizing and sealing regimen and its working!


----------



## heirloom

Today was the first time in a long time that I've not PSed when I went out and since it was windy and cold I decided to use castor oil to seal the rose water spritz. I normally only use it on my scalp because its so sticky and use grape seed and sunflower old on the ends. But I love it, my hair feels much cooler to the touch so it must have locked the moisture in better. I deffo going to do this from now on.
One other thought is that I'm thinking of getting a steamer. A quick story as to why. We have a steam oven at home for cooking rice and veg, anyway I opened the oven today after I have steamed some broccoli and carrots and let my hair and face go into the path of the escaping steam. Even though this only lasted for thirty seconds my hair felt much much softer and it had more swing. Which obviously means more moisture, I'm still feeling the effects now more than an hour later. Now all I need to do is find a cheap but reliable steamer until then I'll be using the two wet turbie method under my hood dryer


----------



## veesweets

I'm only going to mess with sales that are a minimum of 20% off from now on (unless a shipping discount is included). 10-15% is almost a joke to me now, especially after you include shipping.  With all the money I'm spending on shipping some places I could have another full bin of products


----------



## beautyintheyes

Too funny!


----------



## growbaby

1 inch until BSL and 4 inches until MBL. 2013 better watch out :]


----------



## veesweets

I don't think I like the phrase "ingredient snob"...it sounds rude. I'm just more selective about what I put in my hair. It's a personal preference. Why do I gotta be described as a snob for that lol


----------



## nerdography

April 1st I will be coming up on my 1 year of stretching. Though that was never my intention, I was suppose to relax in October 2012 and January 2013, but I was lazy and didn't do it.

But, after having a years worth of new growth I'm loving the feeling of my curls and I don't want to relax them. Plus, I've figure out how to flat iron my hair without getting damage. So, I think I'm going to stick to natural hair and just flat iron when I feel like it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I've been sealing in TJ Nourish Spa condish with grease and then bunning. Gonna stick with this for a few weeks to see if I notice a difference in my ends.

I'm on a "No Heat til Tyson" strike.. lol. I'm going to see Mike Tyson on April 6th so I want to give my ends a break so I can flat iron my hair for that event.  (Also giving up refined sugar and carbs.. pray for ya girl.)

I said this in another thread but I'm really thinking about donating all my hair products and moving to one line of products (either Aveda or Joico).  It's been a long time in the hair game and I keep buying new products constantly... I'm ready for consistency at this stage of my hair journey. To just invest in a good line and stick with a steady simple regimen that helps my hair thrive.

I really really really wanna go lighter for the spring/summer... it's such a commitment but I'm so freakin bored with my hair and I look much better with lighter hair... Maybe I'll start with highlights and go from there.


----------



## Incognitus

tapioca_pudding said:


> I've been sealing in TJ Nourish Spa condish with grease and then bunning. Gonna stick with this for a few weeks to see if I notice a difference in my ends.
> 
> I'm on a "No Heat til Tyson" strike.. lol. I'm going to see Mike Tyson on April 6th so I want to give my ends a break so I can flat iron my hair for that event.  (Also giving up refined sugar and carbs.. pray for ya girl.)
> 
> *I said this in another thread but I'm really thinking about donating all my hair products and moving to one line of products (either Aveda or Joico).  It's been a long time in the hair game and I keep buying new products constantly... I'm ready for consistency at this stage of my hair journey. To just invest in a good line and stick with a steady simple regimen that helps my hair thrive.*
> 
> I really really really wanna go lighter for the spring/summer... it's such a commitment but I'm so freakin bored with my hair and I look much better with lighter hair... Maybe I'll start with highlights and go from there.



tapioca_pudding
I've been thinking about this too...althought I did have a set of products that I pretty much stuck with. It just seems like they are no longer giving my hair the same effect. Plus, Lately I've been thinking that no "absolutely no cones" rule (est at beginning of my HHJ) may need to be changed. Maybe cones and I can be friends.  So, I'm trying to figure out what line to go with....


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Incognitus Girl me and cones go together like peas and carrots... LoL. I definitely don't follow that "rule", I just make sure I clarify at least once a month.  I try not to use TOO many products with cones but if it works for my hair, I use it.


----------



## Incognitus

tapioca_pudding  Lately I've been feeling like I'm missing out on a few good products (esp conditioners and serums) by completely eliminating cones. So, is clarifying only once a month enough?


----------



## sckri23

Flat ironing and trimming just because today is my first day of my new job. I been trying to trim my ends for 2 months but I been too lazy, now I gotta job and I find the energy to trim??? Its strange but im not complaining. I dont have to use my first paycheck for a salon trip after all.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## naija24

Two months of hair growth!! So happy!

This was my hair when I did the big chop in January of this year. My last relaxer was December 5.






This is my hair today!





I'm really happy with the growth and it's funny how you don't really think about how much your hair has grown until you see before and after shots!


----------



## MsDee14

naija24 Wow..what a difference! 
You were WORKING that big chop!!!


----------



## Lucie

I am doing a rollerset tonight. I hope the front right part of my hair is not damp. I have no idea why that is. Is it a defect of the LCL dryer? Or is my head too big? Or are my gray rollers too small? WTH?


----------



## naija24

MsDee14 said:


> @naija24 Wow..what a difference!
> You were WORKING that big chop!!!


 
Thanks!! After seeing the before and after I was like GUUUUUURL and I'm just leaving my hair the hell alone! That's not even the full length because I still have a lot of curls in my hair, even if it is uneven.

My man will just have to get used to my TWA! He's looking forward to the afro though!


----------



## veesweets

Never again will I buy henna/ayurvedic powders online. I went to an Indian/Pakistani grocery store literally 5 minutes from my parent's house and they had jamila henna for 1.99 and amla for 2.99. Shikakai and neem were 2.99 each as well. I got 300 grams of henna and 100 grams of amla for under $10 
Now I just gotta find an Indian store close to my apartment


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Not even a month post relaxer and I have new growth. I haven't done anything new or used anything new, been too lazy to even fuss wih my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

I want to do a 6-month stretch just to see my curl pattern, but I don't want any long strand breakage and a setback. I just want to see the pattern, then find my silk amino acids, sprush and ORS lye normal strength.

I will have to research this #lurksthreads

Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Have company over this weekend so that means wash, DC & style w/ my clipins in the morning.


----------



## ChasingBliss

I am noticing that my hair is growing fast since I bc'd. Maybe it's that bamboo silica. I dunno, but I bc'd like two months ago and there seems to be a massive difference in length. 

I'm also loving the way my twists are thick from root to tip now in stead of tapering off into thinned out stringiness....you know when you have 4 to 5 inches of new growth and 4 to 5 inches of relaxed hair and try to do twists. 

I really wished I had made this decision years ago.


----------



## NJoy

*gasp*  I got my NEW steamer in. It looks much sturdier than the 2 that I killed.  Oh, it's ohn nah!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Incognitus - for ME, once a month is perfect.  You may have to do trial and error to see how your hair responds but mine seems cool with it lol!


----------



## daviine

I don't know why I like to look up how others use a certain product right before I use it, or while I'm sitting under the dryer with it on.  So weird.


----------



## AJellyCake

Wowwwww!!! It's been *TWO YEARS* since my last relaxer. :reddancer: :reddancer:. _I can't believe it's been that long._ 

Two years ago, I never thought I'd be natural. Now here I am, thanks to LHCF! 


I need to post a hair journey update thread....

ETA: And this is my 300th post! Lol.


----------



## Daughter

I haven't deep conditioned my hair for more than two years  I had just enough in the house to cover my hair tonight. Off to the shops this weekend to find one methinks...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using LHCF


----------



## beautyintheyes

Daughter said:


> I haven't deep conditioned my hair for more than two years  I had just enough in the house to cover my hair tonight. Off to the shops this weekend to find one methinks...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using LHCF



How has your hair been since? Have you needed it?


----------



## KimPossibli

DO we have a what did we finish this month thread...


----------



## Daughter

beautyintheyes said:


> How has your hair been since? Have you needed it?



My hair has been OK but the last couple of months it's been really dry, I don't suppose the winter weather has helped. Just rinsed the conditioner and my hair is noticeably softer.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using LHCF


----------



## spellinto

I'm home for Spring Break and my mom has scored some hair goodies for me to try out!  Two deep conditioners by L'Oreal and Beautiful Textures, the Chi Keratin Mist, and organic coconut oil.  Contemplating how I should test out these deep conditioners tonight!


----------



## Angelinhell

Why oh why does CON argan oil shampoo have to smell so bad? I love it so much, about an hour ago I was tempted to buy it while I was in Walgreens, then I actually had to open the bottle and sniff it to come back to reality.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Have company over this weekend so that means wash, DC & style w/ my clipins in the morning.



Screw that. I decided to just pop on a wig. Way too much work to wash & DC @ the moment. Lol


----------



## Hyacinthe

Can't wait to relax on the 25th of this month....trying not to get to hyped

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Going to try a acv rinse today. Want to see if I get good results.


----------



## naija24

Hyacinthe, how long has it been since your last relaxer?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My hair is a mess. It's thicker than it's ever been before I relaxed when I was natural for 5 years. I don't know if it's the silca or what. It's a good thing but it's bad since my hair is like dreading up a bit. I have been washing it and conditioning it but I guess I can't do 2 braids on wet hair again unless it's relaxed. I don't even want to worry about length anymore just health. Hopefully when I retouch in May which means I would have been 8 months post it will be a bit better.


----------



## LivingDoll

So i received the results of my Live Curly Live Free hair analysis. I was wrong about everything I thought about my hair. Instead of fine, low porosity...my hair is medium with fine characteristics and normal porosity. I'm also using products recommended for coarse hair, which is interesting because they seem to work well for me. I also thought i had heat damage from being a heat transitioner but I don't. My hair is normal/healthy. Yay!

Oh...they also told me not to use products with heavy proteins. I can use a light protein once in a while. Since my hair is strong & healthy a heavy protein would be overload. That's why my hair feels like straw when I use heavy protein.

I think i still want the Komaza Analysis too


----------



## southerncitygirl

the lco version of the loc method is the best thing that has ever happened to me. my hair is smooth and moist from root to tip. i don't have to do it daily...in fact can get away with doing it 1-3 times a week with no ill effects. i use less product and there are no soul glo marks on my pillowcases and when i touch my hair there is no greasy residue.  i'm going to get my hair flat-ironed the middle of next month and i am curious to see what i retain. doing a hardcore protein treatment with my komaza protein strengthener tomorrow.


----------



## daviine

southerncitygirl Fantastic! 

I was reading your thread yesterday where you were looking for a moisturizing mist. What did you finally decide on? Do you think it's the LCO method in general or the products you use?

LCO seems to make more sense than LOC to me, but I still haven't found a way to moisturize my hair from root to tip.


----------



## msbettyboop

Going to Mexico next month but stopping in NY for 2 days. I hope I don't sink the plane with all the hair products I plan to buy.


----------



## Angelinhell

I didn't know ORS was changing their name and look, I saw the new labels in the dollar store and thought they were knockoffs.

http://orshaircare.com/en/our-products/olive-oil/


----------



## klsjackson

This time last year I was literally crying about my awful unwanted haircut.  Now, I have learned to take care of my own hair (self relax, trims and maintenance) and my hair is growing and only two inches away from the length before it was cut.  My hair is not the way I want it to be, but it is much better than what is was!!! Thank you Lord!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I want long hair too but sometimes enough is enough smh


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair is underprocessed  I'm more than likely just going to leave it. Doing a corrective is probably more damaging than dealing with it. What do you all suggest?


----------



## SugarRush

I can't wait to cut of these ends, so tired of transitioning


----------



## SuchaLady

After a further inspection I think I will just leave it. Whatever.


----------



## MaintaintheSexy

Currently under the dryer doing a protein treatment with Aphogee's Two Step. I finally got a trim two weeks ago. Prior to that I haven't trimmed my hair in three years. I was so bent on having longer hair that I held onto dead and split ends. After the trim my hair looked and felt so much healthier. My hair is collarbone length. I am aiming for APL.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> My hair is underprocessed  I'm more than likely just going to leave it. Doing a corrective is probably more damaging than dealing with it. What do you all suggest?



Lol If you can still manage it then I say leave it. I did a corrective once & it turned out great.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I need a nice looking, non ratchet looking wig to throw on for a few months while I baby my hair.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

This curly sew in is huge, but I think I like it & I'm pleased that I self installed.


----------



## hnntrr

UGHHH this hair is all in my faceeee. I feel so conceited slinging it around cause it constant decides to chill right by my eyeball. I am excited to grow my hair out long though. Yaaaaasss.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I got the itch to wash and dc my hair which hasn't happened in a long time since my depression has been on full swing. Tonight I just felt like after doing manly like things such as washing my car I think I should do some ladylike things such as a good dc and then braid it up. The knots of a 8 month post hair is horrid. I will have to relax in May or I will have no hair left.

I'm also very happy to have a good mixture of good solid hair products. Like I know my stash and what it does and its like yea this is what good hair care is about lol. I need to get that Nairobi conditioner but the ton however that stuff is the business. I feel like I'm at my own salon when I can pump products into my nice little mixing bowl and be all cute. If only I had enough energy to sit under the dryer.


----------



## Enyo

Ok I'm officially vain. I fell off the porch yesterday and think my ankle is sprained. I can barely walk this morning but I'm sure as heck going to wash out this overnight pre-poo (castor oil on thinning spots and Shea butter on the rest of my hair), DC, and style before I go to the ER!! I refuse to look a mess.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I tried the ACV rinse. I didn't see anything special. No bounce, no spectacular shine....
I mixed 1oz ACV with 3oz distilled water, then got worried, poured out about 1 oz and added more water.
I rinsed, did not like how my hair felt and decided to try leaving it in. I want to try again but don't know if I need more concentration or more dilution.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm just going to leave it pre_medicalrulz. It's not even underprocessed at the roots. It's down the length  why bother?


----------



## greight

I LOVE protein treatments. My hair loves them too. I used to be one of those naturals that were all moisture (following in line with the status quo) and now my hair just thrives with protein.


----------



## freckledface

SuchaLady said:


> My hair is underprocessed  I'm more than likely just going to leave it. Doing a corrective is probably more damaging than dealing with it. What do you all suggest?



I underprocessed once and it was bad. Cause me a lot of breakage. The bad of my hair didn't take at all. I did a corrective with no problems. I did wait 9 weeks though. If its just texlaxed I'd leave it but don't give yourself a set back either way. Also when I did the corrective I did my new growth then the underprocessed part for a min or 2.

Sorry didn't see you decided what you're gonna do


----------



## Incognitus

Enyo said:


> Ok I'm officially vain. I fell off the porch yesterday and think my ankle is sprained. I can barely walk this morning but I'm sure as heck going to wash out this overnight pre-poo (castor oil on thinning spots and Shea butter on the rest of my hair), DC, and style before I go to the ER!! I refuse to look a mess.



Enyo
An older (think Golden Girls) friend of mine used to tell my that I should look my absolute best, when I'm feeling my worst. A while back, I was in the hospital for several weeks. I made sure I had my mom bring my satin wrap, satin sponge rollers, and leave-in. Lol. My mom was like:  you serious?

A few months ago, I also hurt my ankle and had to go to the ER. Before I left the house, I polished my finger and toe nails! (only a nail fanatic will understand...)


----------



## Enyo

Incognitus Yes, ma'm I agree! I had a few personal blips lately and I started wearing make-up and styling my hair again. I'm glad I took the time to groom myself because I have to wear a wrap and a splint for a week. I feel better knowing that my hair is done for the week so I do not have to bother with it. It's bad enough to be on crutches with a splint - there is no need to have messed up hair.


----------



## NappyNelle

Enyo Heal up quickly!

It took me THREE HOURS to put these culformers in. My hair better be the cutest thing anyone has ever seen because that is just ridiculous for an out style.


----------



## virtuenow

NappyNelle said:


> @Enyo Heal up quickly!
> 
> It took me THREE HOURS to put these culformers in. My hair better be the cutest thing anyone has ever seen because that is just ridiculous for an out style.



How many did you use?  I haven't even started yet.  I plan to use them for a blow-out-like stretch (for twist-outs/buns/etc).  I'm determined to find heatless alternatives for spring styles .


----------



## Enyo

NappyNelle Thanks! Oh, and I love my curlformers. Was this your first time? You will get faster once you get used to it - especially if you decide to invest in 2-3 more hooks, so you can rapid fire those suckas into your hair.


----------



## NappyNelle

virtuenow said:


> How many did you use?  I haven't even started yet.  I plan to use them for a blow-out-like stretch (for twist-outs/buns/etc).  I'm determined to find heatless alternatives for spring styles .



virtuenow These will definitely work without heat. I used exactly 52 curlformers.  (That's all I bought!)



Enyo said:


> NappyNelle Thanks! Oh, and I love my curlformers. Was this your first time? You will get faster once you get used to it - especially if you decide to invest in 2-3 more hooks, so you can rapid fire those suckas into your hair.



Enyo So that's why it came with two hooks?!  This was my first time and I practiced beforehand and everything!


----------



## spellinto

Using this Spring Break to test out a few new hair products.  Reviewed Beautiful Texture's Deep Conditioner on my blog, now I'm trying organic coconut oil as an overnight deep conditioner.  So far, the coconut oil feels really luxurious on my hair.  It makes my hair feel soft and "velvety" and gives my hair incredible shine! I hope this helps strengthen and moisturize my hair too...my strands have been a bit frizzy and *bleh* these days.


----------



## virtuenow

@Enyo, I bought the Ebay brand, and it has four hooks.  So do you pre-hook w/all four and that makes it faster?  If so, thanks so much.  I was planning on using just one of the hooks tonight.  This is kind of like my self sew-ins.  I pre-thread at least five needles and it goes so much faster than using just one needle.  Why didn't I think of this.  Glad I stopped by.  Oh, only have 48 curlformers, and thick hair-- so I hope this is enough to fit my head.


----------



## Incognitus

I just stumbled upon an 18 PAGE thread on whether or not OP could claim SL.  That thread was CRAZY!


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm still deciding freckledface. It doesn't seem that bad now but I'm more concerned about weeks from now :/


----------



## Bozcurls

I for one cannot wait for the warmer months. This winter has been hard on my hair like all winters prior. I will say that breakage hasn't been as bad like other winter seasons, but combating cold air and dry heat is always an issue. 

Shedding excluded, breakage is so freaking annoying. I notice that in the summer months, the warm moist air is an ideal environment for my hair. June-Oct 2012, I retained about 3.8 inches of hair growth. However, from Oct 2012-to present, only only manged to retain 2 inches, BARELY. That's a longer period of time for growth yet a significant amount broke off. 

I gained 5 pounds this winter season too. But that's another issue


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Incognitus said:


> I just stumbled upon an 18 PAGE thread on whether or not OP could claim SL.  That thread was CRAZY!



lololoo for real? I'm curious to know what cld possibly be said in a length check thread. 

It kills me when I see threads asking if they can claim a certain length. I'm not asking anyones opinion about my length. If I say I'm that length then I'm that length. lol!


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Well my crochet weave project failed, but I made it work(has to sew it in  ) Now it's time to order some more Rosewater/glycerin spray.


----------



## MsDee14

I need to get used to my hair being this short again. 
I'm happy I BC'ed when I wear my hair out, but when it is in twists..I feel some kind of way. 
Luckily I know that by the end of the year,I'll be APL..GW.


----------



## hnntrr

My friend from work keeps trying to give me hair tips (we have similar lengths and textures, hers is a bit longer but its more silky than mine). And told me i should use vidall sassoon instead of AO cause it makes her hair feel really good. Even though i told her I could only use stuff that complies with the CG method. She said she would bring me some to work anyway.

The only difference being I know she isnt malicious in anyway she just wants to help but shes so forward about it I duno how to just be like LOOK. I tried she tlked over me hahaha.


----------



## trclemons

hnntrr said:


> My friend from work keeps trying to give me hair tips (we have similar lengths and textures, hers is a bit longer but its more silky than mine). And told me i should use vidall sassoon instead of AO cause it makes her hair feel really good. Even though i told her I could only use stuff that complies with the CG method. She said she would bring me some to work anyway.
> 
> The only difference being I know she isnt malicious in anyway she just wants to help but shes so forward about it I duno how to just be like LOOK. I tried she tlked over me hahaha.


And when she brings it to you, just say, "I guess you didn't understand me, but I'm only using products in the CG method, but I'll be sure to let you know if I decide to change my mind".  

And if she continues to debate, just continue to repeat, "Well like I said, I'm a Curly Girl for now".


----------



## LadyRaider

One of y'all go try that home Ombre treatment and tell us how it works.


----------



## AlliCat

DC'd for the first time in ages. Although I was on the fence about the conditioner I used, the process of DCing itself made me realize i need to start doing it weekly again.


----------



## AlliCat

Haven't been using moisturizer lately just a liquid leave in on wash day then sealing the rest of the week until next wash day. Not even S-curl is doing it for me anymore. Maybe I should try diluting one of my moisturizers/conditioners with water.


----------



## Lymegreen

I've been to this salon about 4 times in two years. 

Showed up for a correction relaxer and the guy was trying to take credit for all my work!

He's talking to his client; "see her hair over there?  She's been coming to me and doing what I say and see how long her hair is?"  

I'm like - puleese  I only go there for touch-ups!  AND he is constantly asking what I do but then in the same breathe wants to tell me my hair texture is going to change if I
1.  consistanly use design essentials sensitive scalp (he wants me to switch every other relaxer touch up with some other 'probably cheaper' relaxer
2.  Wait too long in between touch ups

Stretching has been working for me and I will continue to do them.  The only reason I relaxed so soon this time is because I tried to do my own relaxer last time and under processed my hair.  I knew that I could stand slight overlap this time. 

*sigh.... I think I'm going to have to find a new salon. 
anyway.  I didn't realize I had so much to say!!  but I feel better now


----------



## NappyNelle

Despite my extraordinary lack of skills, and my disappointment last night, my hair looks cute! I knew my curlformer set wouldn't look as thick and full as bajandoc86's or Naptural85 but DANG, I thought my naturalness would held to give me big hair! But nope... my fine strands with medium-low density had me feeling bald last night. 

After tons of fluffying, a bit of stretching, and whipping my hair, I have more body and bounce. I decided to wear a beret, too. I will try culrformers again, but only if it's faster than this past time.


----------



## NappyNelle

MsDee14 Ahhh you're fully natural now!!! I am so late but CONGRATULATIONS!!!   



virtuenow said:


> @Enyo, I bought the Ebay brand, and it has four hooks.  So do you pre-hook w/all four and that makes it faster?  If so, thanks so much.  I was planning on using just one of the hooks tonight.  This is kind of like my self sew-ins.  I pre-thread at least five needles and it goes so much faster than using just one needle.  Why didn't I think of this.  Glad I stopped by.  Oh, only have 48 curlformers, and thick hair-- so I hope this is enough to fit my head.



virtuenow How did it go?! Your hair is twice as thick as mine.


----------



## LivingDoll

I have normal porosity hair...wondering if a steamer would be beneficial for me. I had one which broke after the first use. I LOVED how my hair felt, and I want another one. This revelation that I have normal porosity hair (via Live Curly Live Free Hair Analysis) has me all confused.


----------



## MsDee14

Thank you NappyNelle ! You're not that late, I just BCed last weekend.


----------



## choctaw

I use oil rinse with moisturizing conditioners to wash out ayurvedic pastes. Protein conditioners are excellent for co-washes.


----------



## MsDee14

I miss my hair when I put it in a protective style..but retwisting or braiding nightly, is not the business!


----------



## virtuenow

NappyNelle eh, I postponed to tonight!  Try and get back tomorrow.  Glad yours turned out good.  Hopefully you'll post pics somewhere?!


----------



## naija24

looking high and low across the internets but i can't find any website, article or blog about how to texlax short hair. is it just impossible?


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

sitting under my Pibbs with 3 different DC's in my hair lol. I hope there is no such thing as too much DC? I was just too excited to try out 2 of my new DCs and then I needed to use up my stash on my old one.


----------



## myronnie

I'm obsessed with this wig...
I got so many compliments..and the guys went cray 
Great option to my twa on days I want to diva out!






I had to layer it up though..falls really nicely


----------



## veesweets

After today's wash day my hair felt horrible and was breaking like crazy. Had to pull out one of my tried and true favorites to revive my hair. I want to give this product one more chance by using it a different way before I call it a miss but ain't nobody got time for an avoidable setback!


----------



## Kurlee

I'm so lazy with my hair.  I'm at a standstill. I'm doing something wrong because my hair is stuck at BSL, but it's growing. I think the test spots of the Arosci Restructuring Treatment have caused a little breakage.  That is the only thing that has changed in my regimen over the past year.


----------



## Kurlee

ACV rinses are the TRUTH!


----------



## SuchaLady

Time for some new products. Thinking of Kinky Curly Knot Today as a leave in for starters.


----------



## Tonto

My lace front came in the mail today. I am so happy I use to watch FabulosityIsMe for her tips and tricks on wigs OMG! I cut the lace kinda good, left some leave out and trying to lay it down with some gel. I removed some hair with some tweezers and put some foundation on the part so it looks natural. Mehn it kinda looks decent


----------



## AlliCat

Havent been impressed with any leave ins since NTM disappeared. So made my own tonight with conditioner, water, tea tree oil and jbco. So far so good but the real test will be how my hair feels in the a.m.


----------



## hnntrr

I am going to miss all this hair when i take it out .


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I miss my hair already, but with a winter storm coming flat ironing & wet bunning are out of the question, so this sew-in must stay put.

Protective styling is overrated.

I should have made a small plait in the back that I could take down and play with when the urge hit.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I used to wet style my hair. It's coming back to haunt me as some of the strands are split so badly it looks like a cat o nine tails. the mid shaft splits are so bad it looks like a curly wurly chocolate bar. Time for a hard trim. Although in the plus side, the damage is limited to the last 1- 1.5 inches before stopping suddenly, meaning whatever i'm doing now is working.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Haven't washed my hair in 3 weeks. If things don't slow down for me soon this week, its going to be 4 weeks. smh


----------



## LivingDoll

naija24 said:


> looking high and low across the internets but i can't find any website, article or blog about how to texlax short hair. is it just impossible?


 
@naija24...texlaxing is just intentionally underprocessing a relaxer. The idea is to texturize the strands just enough to allow for easier manipulation and decreased frizziness.  The length of hair isn't really a concern because you're smoothing and not combing (hope that makes sense). You just need to focus on not overlapping any area where you've applied relaxer previously.

When I was a texlaxer I would add a teaspoon of EVOO to my relaxer and apply it to my hair all over with my fingers. I would work it through with my fingers, and NOT a comb. I would also rinse it out before the recommended processing time. There's really nothing to it. 

Did you do a LHCF search? There should be a million threads on it.  Here's a good one:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=131009&highlight=texlax*


----------



## AlliCat

I <3 flexi rods.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I'm currently a bit obsessed with Erica Mena's hair color. IwantIwantIwantIwant.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

i think i have buyers' remorse.  i purchased the Alter Ego Linange Shea Butter Texturizer along with their neutralizing conditioner.  i was hyped about getting it, but now, i've had a change of heart.....oh gawd....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

wrong thread


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

haha...........


----------



## faithVA

I am so glad that my moisture regimen is working. But dang, now I have serious hih  Maybe in 3 more months it will be long enough to twist up and leave it.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Can't wait until I wash my hair Thursday.  I was supposed to do it last Thursday but I've been so busy I honestly did not feel up to it.

I'm going to try Tresemme's Platinum Strengthening Shampoo and DC treatment.  Hope there's enough in the itty bitty bottle it comes in.  If I like the DC I'll just get the regular conditioner.


----------



## myronnie

I keep forgetting my naturelle grow comes tomorrow!!!!


----------



## virtuenow

NappyNelle, my curlformers set turned out pretty nice-- posted pics in everyday hair.  It also took me about 3hours.  I used big sections and ran out of curformers.  So when I got to the front, I borrowed from the back.  Safe to say those sections weren't dry yet.  I guess I need about 20more to do my whole head.  I can cut my time by doing smaller sections.  

However, I'm worried that this style is too much manipulation w/dragging the wand through my hair.  My scalp is a little sore, hmph.


----------



## NappyNelle

virtuenow I feel the same way! My scalp was pretty tender by the time I finished and my curls only lasted 1 day. (I should have checked the forecast! ) I will check out your pics.


----------



## hnntrr

My twists are slippin. Fast. I asked her not to do them too tight which was great, but its not even been a full week (a full week will be tomorrow) and most of the twists on my head have slipped down my NG about a 1/2 an inch some almost a whole inch. And this is on most of my head.

Should I retwist my entire head? I have washed my hair twice due to itching. Once with ACV to get the itchy chemicals off. And again last night because it was itchy. I know washing it can contribute to that. But its been continually slipping even when I pull it back into a pony tail. Is this normal? Did she not twist them tight enough? I am worried they will only last two weeks instead of the intended 3-4. My ng is way softer than it normally is so maybe thats the problem? I duno. I also dont know where to post this so I apologize in advance.


----------



## virtuenow

@NappyNelle it may be more work than what it's worth.  I really just wanted to stretch my hair- but I think it would be eaisier and much more gentle to do a tension blow out.  I am trying to baby my hair this time around to reach maximum lengths.  It is very important to me that I get my manipulation down!  This thing is serious.  I will probably do it again-- since I can actually wear the style-- but I have to get the technique down- and definitely more rollers.    ETA: what did you do when your curls fell?  I used curly pudding so some curls are a bit crisp.  I will not use a setting product again b/c I like my hair soft at all times!


----------



## SuchaLady

I struggle with seeing length when all my hair is in my ponytail. Anyone know what I mean? My ponytail ends up being more thick than long. And I have a decent amount of length. I did a test drive with half my hair and that ponytail was longer than my pony with all my hair. #ColorMeConfused


----------



## NappyNelle

virtuenow Your set came out gorgeous! Your hair is so full and bouncy.  I too was wondering if this would be a good stretching option for me, but the wand and roller is more manipulation than I'm used to. I ended up making 15 big twists out of my frizzed out sections and wearing a beret. It was hailing, sleeting, rain-snowing.

I used Lottabody Olive Oil Setting Foam, thinking it would hold the curl and stay on the stuff side, but nope, my hair came out very sheeny, sleek, and soft. I may have needed something heavier for holding power.


----------



## heirloom

SuchaLady said:


> I struggle with seeing length when all my hair is in my ponytail. Anyone know what I mean? My ponytail ends up being more thick than long. And I have a decent amount of length. I did a test drive with half my hair and that ponytail was longer than my pony with all my hair. #ColorMeConfused



SuchaLady that happens with me too!! Thought I was the only one


----------



## SuchaLady

This is so annoying! Having my buns look like struggle when my hair is atleast BSL  heirloom


----------



## Anakinsmomma

While blow drying my hair I found some Greys. I'm ok with it... I rather they be grey than not there. 

I was gonna put twists in my hair, but with my density they look janky unless I do mini twists. Ain't nobody got time for dat, so a nice smooth bun it is.


----------



## virtuenow

NappyNelle I used Komaza's curly pudding and my hair held up well and effortlessly. Day 2:

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Can I get Aubrey Conditioners somewhere in a bigger bottle?


----------



## freckledface

Why did this beastly white lady come pet my hair in the store 0.o like 3 inches away from my face talking to me. I was drinking Starbucks so I know I wasn't minty fresh (just saying that's what she gets.) I was shocked and turned extra pink. That's a first. But she was paying me a compliment... As much of a creeper as she was....


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I have a presentation in a couple weeks and am scheduled to meet with my partner tomorrow to go over some specifics. Is it wrong that I wanna cancel so I can take out my weave and redo my hair for my besties b-day dinner?


----------



## Hyacinthe

naija24 said:


> Hyacinthe, how long has it been since your last relaxer?



its been 14 weeks 3 days since my last relaxer. I am so proud of myself cuz I normally relax at 12 weeks.
i will relax at week 15.


----------



## MsDee14

I need to stop pulling my hair down trying to see how long it is. I know d*mn well the length isn't going to drastically change overnight.


----------



## hnntrr

My head is so itchy, ugh. I just wanna rip these twists out and scratch until there are itches no more. Its itchin like it would right before a relaxer D:. I dont know why it does that....I thought it was protein build up? Maybe? I eat a protein heavy diet due to health issues and the only thing that helps is cowashing with a moisture conditioner 3x a week - daily. Could that be it? I am only washing my hair once a week in these twists so they dont slip out but ugh the itching.


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> My head is so itchy, ugh. I just wanna rip these twists out and scratch until there are itches no more. Its itchin like it would right before a relaxer D:. I dont know why it does that....I thought it was protein build up? Maybe? I eat a protein heavy diet due to health issues and the only thing that helps is cowashing with a moisture conditioner 3x a week - daily. Could that be it? I am only washing my hair once a week in these twists so they dont slip out but ugh the itching.



Did you soak them in hot water and vinegar before installing?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lissa0821

Gel has become my best friend, especially now that I am 14 weeks post relaxer.  I don't think I have ever gone this long before in my life.  I am also thinking about about going back to sulfate shampoo, just to see if my new growth is not as dry as it is now.


----------



## AlliCat

I can't remember my last relaxer, no idea how many weeks post I am lol

I'm back on the deep conditioning kick. Really trying to make waist this year


----------



## faithVA

Sometimes I just want to say, girl sit down somewhere. You are all over the place. But she will probably end up with hair longer than mine and I will still be sitting here with this twa  I will just keep my mouth closed.


----------



## hnntrr

HanaKuroi said:


> Did you soak them in hot water and vinegar before installing?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I didnt have time, I did it when them in though, hot water and WAY to much ACV but it did work now its just itchy again.


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm casting for hair models  for a hair and beauty workshop I am helping out for. How Fun


----------



## kimpaur

Da**m this Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 is some good ish!!!I think I've been converted into a juicer!


----------



## Amarilles

I don't understand folks who are so indignant, talking about "I can't stand when people ask me what product I use to make my hair curl! This is how my hair is!!" like it wasn't a discovery for each of us who went natural from relaxed, and realizing how our hair really is. But we'll act like others should know what we ourselves once didn't, like people are soooo ignorant for asking. You'd think we'd be a little understanding.


----------



## Tonto

I feel like getting a sew-in for a month, I don't really like my wig that much...
Maybe it's because my wig is not the way I wanted it to be, I wanted an ambré one smh oh well...


----------



## whiteoleander91

I think I'm about to cut some of my hair. I'm sick of having this "tail" of hair at my nape that hangs so much longer than the rest of my hair...


Ugh! Am I going to do it?! Length wise, it would set me back  but it's frustrating


----------



## JJamiah

My new found love for T-Shirt Drying.. Because I thought all the folks who did it, just didn't want to use a bath towel...


----------



## whiteoleander91

I did it


lmaaoooooo I think I may be crazy y'all

but it really does look better. it had been on my mind for _months_.


----------



## AlliCat

This Rusk smoother smells better in my hair than it does in the bottle, thank goodness!


----------



## AlliCat

This biotin is making my eyebrows grow in fierce


----------



## Hairness

The dew point here is 17!!  Ugh!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

whiteoleander91 said:


> I did it
> 
> 
> lmaaoooooo I think I may be crazy y'all
> 
> but it really does look better. it had been on my mind for _months_.


whiteoleander91
I've thought of doing this, too. Only thing keeping me from it is the fact that my nape is much looser than the rest of my hair, so it's likely to always grow out and hang that way....


----------



## whiteoleander91

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> whiteoleander91
> I've thought of doing this, too. Only thing keeping me from it is the fact that my nape is much looser than the rest of my hair, so it's likely to always grow out and hang that way....



MyAngelEyez~C~U lol my nape is a lot looser too, and that's what kept me from doing it for so long. but my shrinkage in the front is just not going to cooperate anytime soon, time has taught me that. I was starting to feel kinda rough looking. there still is a slight difference, but I cut it to where it isn't so dramatic. hopefully my hair will grow out better this time around. IDK lol I'm pretty sure I lost my mind for those 5 seconds lmao


----------



## hnntrr

I love not being bound to my showercap anymore! yas lawd.


----------



## daae

I want mid back length hair already


----------



## ChocolatePie777

whiteoleander91 said:


> I think I'm about to cut some of my hair. I'm sick of having this "tail" of hair at my nape that hangs so much longer than the rest of my hair...
> 
> Ugh! Am I going to do it?! Length wise, it would set me back  but it's frustrating



I have a tail/section of losser texture.....I cut it about 4inches shorter then the rest of my hair about a year ago and you would never tell now....yeah it is annoying but I'm not going to cut it until I reaxh and maintain forca bit my short term goal of waist length


----------



## Lissa0821

I broke some of the teeth on my hair dryer attachment.  I absolutely love the hair dryer, so I called Conair for a replacement comb.  I was told they no longer sell the attachments.  Oh well, I don't use the hair dryer that often, maybe once every few months.  I will just file down the areas where the teeth are missing and keep it moving.


----------



## Angelinhell

If only I coul get my rollersets to turn out like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JtyB-HrEHg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## naija24

I have a friend who's natural who told me when she gets her hair straigthened, she won't wash her hair for like 5/6 weeks. I thought it was kind of gross at first lol, but she said she cleans her scalp with witch hazel and I wanted to know if this was common :O


----------



## faithVA

My hair isn't that long and I'm not that tall, but my curly fro is starting to touch the ceiling of my car  I have at least another 4 months before I can put my hair up, I'm going to have to figure out something.


----------



## msbettyboop

I think I better straighten my hair soon for a length check cos I'm starting to get it into my subconscious that my hair isn't growing.


----------



## candy626

Ends of my hair are literally just snapping off. I guess that's the reason why my hair is the same length it was this time last year. Will be doing a major trim or cut. Never pays off to hold on to dead ends


----------



## DivineNapps1728

So, I took out my sew in last night (after a week ) because the hair didn't seem like it would survive a wash; my scalp was so sore afterwards I couldn't comb my hair. The installation wasn't tight or bothersome so I have no idea what went wrong.


----------



## MsDee14

naija24 said:


> I have a friend who's natural who told me when she gets her hair straigthened, she won't wash her hair for like *5/6 weeks*. I *thought it was kind of gross at first lol*, but she said she cleans her scalp with witch hazel and I wanted to know if this was common :O


 


No amount of witch hazel in the world can keep her whole head of hair clean for 5/6 weeks. Forget just the scalp.


----------



## MsDee14

I can't wait to wash my hair tonight and take out these braids/twists. I already slathered my hair in coconut oil this AM(as a prepoo) and I plan to shampoo/dc in braids...take them out to add leave-ins and set my hair in twists for a twist-out tomorrow.


----------



## hnntrr

naija24 said:


> I have a friend who's natural who told me when she gets her hair straigthened, she won't wash her hair for like 5/6 weeks. I thought it was kind of gross at first lol, but she said she cleans her scalp with witch hazel and I wanted to know if this was common :O



I have a friend who is white south african and she flat irons and washes her hair about the same amount of time. She said something about sebum cleaning your hair. No idea. No. Idea. Even for a non-poc person thats a streeeeetch.


----------



## shasha8685

--Glad to know that it was blow drying that was jacking my ends up. Lesson learned.


--As my hair has gotten longer, I really have to be cognizant about my ends  regarding moisture, heat, manipulation, etc. I never really paid too much attention to my ends outside of keeping them protected but that b/c I never really had to. They don't tell you that you have to modify your hair care game as your hair gets longer.


----------



## myronnie

Been trying out my new wigs for a couple of days now....some of the people that I associate with act like I'm all brand new with my wigs on..lol. It's really just hair  I guess the stark difference between the wigs and my TWA nearly give them a heart attack


----------



## Renewed1

I'm trying to learn how to style and grow my hair without depending upon wigs/weaves.

The reason is my hair grows (IMO) quicker when I leave it alone.  But I want to learn how to style my hair everyday without over manipulating it so I can still see that same quick growth.

But I'm feelin' some of the wigs I see.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I want a new do a fresh do. I have been rocking this curly half wig for about 3 weeks and it's old for me. I think I will have to bite the bullet and go get me a full out wig. I was trying my best to hold out til April 1st but I just feel so bum like and this having to gel my hair down in the morning isn't for me. I give myself 15 min to get ready in the morning so that taking time. Snatch on snatch off is more like it. Freetress Dallas girl here I come.


----------



## LivingDoll

Finally ordered a new steamer today. I'm so excited!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Will debut my color lacefront on Sunday to see if I'm feeling it and if not I will wear my stand by on Monday. I want color as it's spring. Got to ditch this sad depressed persona for the renewed one.


----------



## AlliCat

Vitamin e oil reminds me of JBCO, minus the smell


----------



## MsDee14

Washing my newly natural hair in braids was an absolute success!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I've had my hair in twists for almost a week.  It was nice to have a break and not have to worry about doing my hair.  I'm not sure if want to take them down on Sunday (thats the full week point) or go another week after that.  I am thinking i'm going to go for 2 weeks


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

So after 4 weeks....finally had time to wash my hair but had no time to comb it out. I ended up sleeping on it & now my hair is matted. Sigh.... This is getting beyond ridiculous. Too much... no fun. *pout*


----------



## whiteoleander91

I'm really loving my cut :3 I'm so glad that I did it.


----------



## shasha8685

I can't wait to get my bone combs!! They better make a difference....


----------



## MsDee14

Surprisingly, I couldn't care less about curl definition. 

I do braid and twist outs only for the stretching factor.


----------



## hnntrr

Snuck a picture of my sisters natural hair. Im excited I love how curly her hair is! She has MBL stretched hair that shrinks to a little around NL when wet......now if only she would take care of it 

The NG I have sort of looks like that and according to my mother my hair had looser curls. We will see. I have to look at her hair every once in awhile to keep me motivated so I should relax again. o.o


----------



## Angelinhell

I got my first taste as an adult of racial profiling in Sally's tonight, *sigh*.
I walk in the store and the white guy greets me, I go down the aisle(not realizing he had followed me) looking at the products. I look up and look over at him "straightening" the already perfectly aligned boxed of relaxers. So I go on another aisle and grab the combs I came in for and see peeking down the aisle at me while he's pretending to fix something else. I wanted to put my items down and leave, I felt like such a criminal. This has never happened to me at the Asian and Middle Eastern beauty supply stores I usually frequent. That incident makes me want to never shop in there again.


----------



## hnntrr

Angelinhell said:


> I got my first taste as an adult of racial profiling in Sally's tonight, *sigh*.
> I walk in the store and the white guy greets me, I go down the aisle(not realizing he had followed me) looking at the products. I look up and look over at him "straightening" the already perfectly aligned boxed of relaxers. So I go on another aisle and grab the combs I came in for and see peeking down the aisle at me while he's pretending to fix something else. I wanted to put my items down and leave, I felt like such a criminal. This has never happened to me at the Asian and Middle Eastern beauty supply stores I usually frequent. That incident makes me want to never shop in there again.



Aw don't let people's ignorance deter you from getting what you need. That was wrong of him and if it were me I would have confronted him or acted like I was going to and then asked him a question (scare em hahaha). If you know your doing nothing wrong, carry on! Don't let ANYone especially some person racial profiling make you feel anyway about somewhere where you are allowed to be (especially when they want your money!).

I am sorry this happened  But hold strong girlfriend.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Since it's spring I changed around my hair products. Some products are tried and true but others are lighter so I think they would be good for spring. I am noticing my stash isn't really all that big at all. Maybe  my pjism has finally died.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Man I just colored my hair with henna and Indigo and it took all damn day and night. I like the results but this is a lot of work

Sent from my S3 using LHCF


----------



## JosieLynn

i wonder how young is too young sometimes to do little kid's hair. Just peeped someone asking what to use on their 2 mo old....I thought the answer to that is nothing! baby's hair that young is not going to stay that wispy, so wash it, maybe add a dab of moisturizer and keep it moving, you can barely fit a barrette on it


----------



## Raspberry

I've been using Qhemet products on my relaxed hair and love the results - lasting moisture and soft new growth, loved them on my natural hair as well but forgot how quality they are. I'm also using Darcy's transitioning creme too, awesome for smoothing edges, which I wasn't expecting. My only complaint is that the products (especially Qhemet) build up on my hair very quickly. No surprise I guess since her products are very concentrated and designed to penetrate. I now wash with a sulfate shampoo every 4 days and I'm surprised some people can co-wash while using these products. 

Even still, I'm glad I ignored the sales lady in the natural hair store who tried to talk me out of  buying Qhemet products saying they wouldn't work on my hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Okay, what is the point of buying a ton of expensive seamless combs, if you have a snag in your nail while your doing your hair?


----------



## ogmistress

For my natural anniversary, I colored my hair. Right now I have the conditioner in my hair and I am debating if I want to sleep in it or not. Cause if I do, tomorrow I will be doing light protein and DC. Or I might just leave it in for awhile, wash it out and then put a plastic bag over my head when I go to sleep and then wake up and do the protein and DC. Hmmm. Not sure. But I will be posting pics in a thread that I will create. I just feel so great. I wanted to dye my hair for years. That's all for now.


----------



## winona

Dang you Dr. Oz:/ Everytime you mention something on your show I can't find my staples on the shelf BOOOOOOO.


----------



## Arian

I am getting a big haircut on Tuesday. These split ends have to go.


----------



## Daughter

Hmm I might give wen products a try...


----------



## Angelinhell

..........


----------



## msbettyboop

Interesting experiment this weekend. I was supposed to wash my hair and did a prepoo with coconut oil and aloe Vera juice. After an hour, I was too lazy to wash so I re wet and did a roller set instead. After my hair dried, it was beyond soft and shiny and not a frizzy hair in sight! I'm going to wash this weekend and roller set with coconut oil and aloe Vera juice only to see if this happens twice. 

Has anyone else tried this before?


----------



## msbettyboop

GoddessMaker said:


> Since it's spring I changed around my hair products. Some products are tried and true but others are lighter so I think they would be good for spring. I am noticing my stash isn't really all that big at all. Maybe  my pjism has finally died.



Girl, pjism doesn't die. It just lies dormant awaiting a time when an evil product pusha will get it all riled up again and before you know what you're doing, your almost empty bathroom shelf is almost full again!


----------



## cookiemonster287

I love these senegalese twists but dang....I miss my hair. 
Its been less than a week and I'm already thinking about taking them out.
But the whole point of putting them in was to stop touching my hair.

*whines*
I want my hair back.


----------



## veesweets

Tweaked my henna recipe and rinsing was a breeze today!


----------



## SuchaLady

I don't think my hair likes my new moisturizer. I'll give it to my sissy then. Trying out Just For Me Hair Milk this week. I love creamy hair products.


----------



## JJamiah

jala3k I hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## naija24

Is it possible to have a growth spurt randomly? I think my hair may have grown a good inch this month. Which I would assume is impossible for me but my hair is much much fuller and longer over the course of 3 weeks...


----------



## myronnie

I learned how to flat twist!!!! WOOOOO! 
It was like a riding a bike..ugh.


----------



## JosieLynn

may have almost convinced one of the ladies at my church to go natural, even though I got hit with the "you have a good grade of hair" line. little does she know the naps that lie underneath...but i'm willing to show that if my super thin strand, low density, highly susceptible to tangles hair can be natural, so can hers!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I'm just gonna look a hot mess for the remainder of this transition.
And that's okay.


----------



## MsDee14

veesweets said:


> Tweaked my henna recipe and rinsing was a breeze today!



What's your recipe?


----------



## Saludable84

For once I'm in no rush to relax and I'm cool with that. It will happen when it happens.

Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


----------



## Darenia

I am having a real hard time caring about my hair right now. It's healthy, thick, full of moisture and all that good stuff, but I don't really care about tending to it anymore. I got too much IRL going on to be worrying about hair. 

Now let me go do something with it so I'm not starting a thread 3 months down the road complaining  about a setback or why I ain't were I wanna be.


----------



## veesweets

MsDee14 I used 100g jamila henna, 1 can of warmed coconut milk, a tbsp each of jojoba and EVCO, and about 2tbsp of honey


----------



## Bozcurls

I used a paddle brush on my hair last night and detangling took literally five minute or so. I  wrung too much water off my hair and left the towel on too long however. So when I went to add my leave ins and such, it was a stringy, frizzy mess.  Lesson learned, add leave in and styling products to soaking wet hair after using a paddle brush or you're going to have a bad time.


----------



## MsDee14

veesweets said:


> @MsDee14 I used 100g jamila henna, 1 can of warmed coconut milk, a tbsp each of jojoba and EVCO, and about 2tbsp of honey


 
Thank you! That seems yummy. I never mixed henna with coconut milk and I may give that a try.


----------



## youwillrise

wore my hair straight for a little over a week.  the longest ive worn my hair straight in the 7 years ive been natural.  i usually hate it and wash it out almost right away, but it came out pretty nice this time.  people kept commenting on how long my hair is getting at first, i was frustrated because *i* wasnt feeling like it was growing.  by the end of the week with the straight hair, i started to realize that it actually was longer.  

ive washed it out now.  back to the naturalness.  it was fun doing straight, but now, im back to my lovely kinks, curls, naps, coils and alladat.  

maybe i'll try straightening again in another 6 months?


----------



## Angelinhell

I need to ask a question. Is it something wrong with a 3 year old getting a sew in?
I say yes, it's not right, everybody else thinks it's perfectly normal and okerplexed


----------



## Atdow71

Angelinhell said:


> I need to ask a question. Is it something wrong with a 3 year old getting a sew in?
> I say yes, it's not right, everybody else thinks it's perfectly normal and okerplexed



That's horrible.  I'm confused.


----------



## MsDee14

Angelinhell said:


> I need to ask a question. Is it something wrong with a 3 year old getting a sew in?
> I say yes, it's not right, everybody else thinks it's perfectly normal and okerplexed


 
There's not one thing right about that. 
It's actually very disturbing.


----------



## Lucie

I can feel my scalp. I relaxed, rollerset, and trimmed. I love it! I do miss the 2 textures though, LOL!


----------



## Angelinhell

Atdow71 said:


> That's horrible.  I'm confused.





MsDee14 said:


> There's not one thing right about that.
> It's actually very disturbing.



Everybody thinks I'm "hating". They just keep saying "at least she won't have to comb her hair for awhile, and it will grow". I'm very disturbed by this, but she's not my kid and there is nothing I can do about it. 
She already has a thinning edges and nape from having tight braids(with her own hair)all the time.


----------



## Angelinhell

Lucie said:


> I can feel my scalp. I relaxed, rollerset, and trimmed. I love it! I do miss the 2 textures though, LOL!



Lucie your hair is gorgeous! What relaxer do you use? What's your regimen?
Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Lucie

Angelinhell said:


> Lucie your hair is gorgeous! What relaxer do you use? What's your regimen?
> Sorry for all the questions



Angelinhell, thank you!  I use Mizani regular. I don't have a regimen. I rollerset once/twice a week depending on how lazy I am.  I have a LCL dryer. I stay under it for about 90 minutes. I only apply argan oil after I brush out the curls from the rollerset and wrap. I only wrap the night of my rollerset. After that I just do a high bun/single braid. I wish I had more to tell you, LOL.

I don't use any special products. I alternate my DC with Humectress, ORS Replenishing Pak or Alter Ego with Garlic. I then use a KeraCare leave in. I've had that bottle since May 2012. LOL! My stuff lasts. I am not a product junkie, so I don't really care to try too many things.


----------



## Angelinhell

Lucie said:


> Angelinhell, thank you!  I use Mizani regular. I don't have a regimen. I rollerset once/twice a week depending on how lazy I am.  I have a LCL dryer. I stay under it for about 90 minutes. I only apply argan oil after I brush out the curls from the rollerset and wrap. I only wrap the night of my rollerset. After that I just do a high bun/single braid. I wish I had more to tell you, LOL.
> 
> I don't use any special products. I alternate my DC with Humectress, ORS Replenishing Pak or Alter Ego with Garlic. I then use a KeraCare leave in. I've had that bottle since May 2012. LOL! My stuff lasts. I am not a product junkie, so I don't really care to try too many things.



Lucie Cool, my regimen is almost identical, I've been trying to keep it simple this year. I admit I have a thing for trying styling products, my latest addiction is serums. What do you use to rollerset your hair with?


----------



## Lucie

Angelinhell, what do you mean? Rollers? I use those plastic gray and black ones with those short metal clips.


----------



## Angelinhell

Lucie Sorry I should have been clearer. I meant products, like a setting lotion/foam, or do you just use the Keracare leave in?


----------



## Lucie

Ohhh....... LOL! Angelinhell, I just use the KeraCare leave in and water to make sure each roller is extra wet. If I am not busy lazy, I dip each roller in water to make sure I get more moisture.


----------



## mshoneyfly

Daughter said:


> Hmm I might give wen products a try...



I tried the 613 for the first time last week. Combine that with a tea rinse and ended up with protein overload. I got it corrected the next day tho

Next time I will mix 613 with organic raw honey for balance

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

Lucie how often do you relax?


----------



## bunnie82

some days my hair feels like it's getting longer but then again other days it feels stagnant... *sigh*

I have been a lot better to my hair lately....more cowashing and buns.....


----------



## naija24

it's really hard to feel sexy with short hair.  i wonder how long it will take me to get to at least a chin length bob or something


----------



## heirloom

naija24 said:


> it's really hard to feel sexy with short hair.  i wonder how long it will take me to get to at least a chin length bob or something



It's as of you have never seen Hallie Berry before. Short hair can deffo be sexy. You just need to style it


----------



## naija24

heirloom said:


> It's as of you have never seen Hallie Berry before. Short hair can deffo be sexy. You just need to style it


 
heirloom, it's not that short hair isn't sexy. Hello, Rihanna?? Nia Long? Halle, of course, etc. It's just that *I* don't feel sexy wtih short hair. On top of looking way older than I'd like to be, my boyfriend doesn't like short hair and he has made that....pretty clear. 

Now, he still loves and cares for me and that's wonderful, but I want him to look at me like i'm a dimepiece!! Especially when the summer comes and all these DC ladies are going to be rocking fresh weaves down to their backs.

Before the damage and the BC, my hair was a healthy shoulder length. I was maybe 3 inches from APL. I totally regret cutting it and I hate that I made it get so damaged.


----------



## missjones

I flat ironed my hair over the weekend to trim my ends. I'm ready to co-wash so I can have my curls back.


----------



## Incognitus

heirloom said:


> *It's as of you have never seen Hallie Berry before. *Short hair can deffo be sexy. You just need to style it



  This just made me laugh out loud.


----------



## shasha8685

I wish that Hairveda shipping time didn't take so long. I'm itching to try this product out!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> it's really hard to feel sexy with short hair.  i wonder how long it will take me to get to at least a chin length bob or something



Boooo! Not true my dear.


----------



## Saludable84

Angelinhell said:


> I need to ask a question. Is it something wrong with a 3 year old getting a sew in?
> I say yes, it's not right, everybody else thinks it's perfectly normal and okerplexed



Is the mother smoking crack?

Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


----------



## hnntrr

So upset. Twists keep getting tangled and matted at the root. Having to cut them out. I wanna cry.


----------



## Meemee6223

For the first time I've stumbled upon Ulta's hair care isle. I seriously need someone to rescue this product junkie. I should've brought dh with me. They have CHI kits!  Yep, I'm leaving with lots  of stuff... I just have to find somewhere to hide it til dh leaves.


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> So upset. Twists keep getting tangled and matted at the root. Having to cut them out. I wanna cry.



Slather with oil and slippy conditioner.

Next time try braiding your roots then twisting.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

HanaKuroi said:


> Slather with oil and slippy conditioner.
> 
> Next time try braiding your roots then twisting.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Thats what I thought she did, but she did the wrap around and thats where its getting tangled. I am almost done. At least now I can sorta see what my curl pattern will be -_-


----------



## HanaKuroi

Oh NOOOO 

I am glad you caught it early.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I started utilizing the LOC method & I'm finding that all products used do not provide the same results. I really hoped I could use all my cream moisturizers interchangeably, guess not.


----------



## SuchaLady

My bun is so huge. Stretching did me some good! I'm elated.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I still haven't detangled this mess from wash day which is pbly going on 2 weeks now. Im seriously slacking.


----------



## MileHighDiva

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I still haven't detangled this mess from wash day which is pbly going on 2 weeks now. Im seriously slacking.



You betta drench ya fingaz and WL hurr in EVCO and get to detanglin'


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

MileHighDiva said:


> You betta drench ya fingaz and WL hurr in EVCO and get to detanglin'



OooOoo that's exactly what I need too; EVCO!!! Yessssss!


----------



## Lucie

sharifeh said:


> Lucie how often do you relax?



sharifeh, about once a season.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I have no idea what I'm doing to my hair for Easter, but I gotta do something; my dress is too cute to rock with a subpar, thrown together hairdo...


----------



## shasha8685

Loving this Bee Mine Balance Moisturizer! My ends definitely needed this!


----------



## Lucie

I went to Ruth's Chris Steak House with the dude yesterday and he was like, "Cherie, your hair is in the food!" I didn't realize it. I was so happy! Yes, I got food in it but that just means my hair is getting longer! YASSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!! He looked at me weird when I gave him the biggest Cheshire grin, LOL!


----------



## kandake

I so tired of this bun.  I need to stop being lazy and twist or braid my hair so I can wear it out.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I don't have a heating cap so I'm DC'ing with heat under my heating pad that I use for cramps


----------



## MsDee14

^^ Lmao!!!!!


----------



## MsDee14

Can't wait to take these raggedy twists out and rock my fro this weekend!


----------



## Napp

My hair is so straight right now it feels like I got a relaxer....I hope my curls come back.


----------



## shasha8685

When did the KISS social site becomes subscription only?

....that shows you the last time I was on there


----------



## hnntrr

can not find a cone, or sulphate free protein reconstructor anywhere uhg

eta: nvm found 4 naturals reconstructor. yay.
i dont like sally's beauty supply though. not sure if ill be going back.


----------



## myronnie

Why does Aphogee 2 step smell so vile...it's like they made it smell bad on purpose!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Sigh. I called myself doing highlights...

Picked up a box of red loreal preference. Instructions said half hour right? Mixed up half the box, then started pulling random chunks and applying. Wasn't sure how it was going to come out. 

Nothing happened! Nothing!!! I left it in for a little longer than a half hour and nothing!! Just two slightly warmer spots near the roots. I wouldn't notice if I wasn't looking. Sigh.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I wonder how long my hair would be if I hadn't been so afraid of protein.

I was acting like it was the big bad wolf.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## sounbeweavable

This forum keeps me so motivated. I've always been big on skin care, but very "meh" about my hair, but now I'm determined to hit a healthy SL by 2014. My hair's pretty thick though so I don't think I'd want to go much longer, but we'll see.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I think it's sad that I'm only concerned about taking vitamins for the health of my hair not my body.


----------



## winona

Why are the functions on my LHCF app not working properly on my iPad???????? I'm over it.  Guess I will try again tomorrow


----------



## SuchaLady

I've always preferred Hairlista. 



shasha8685 said:


> When did the KISS social site becomes subscription only?
> 
> ....that shows you the last time I was on there


----------



## havilland

Amazing how I can be so irritated with my hair and then take the time to detangled and deep condition and voila!, new head of hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Getting my blowout today!!


----------



## Philippians413

*sigh* If only I could snap my fingers and make my hair grow.


----------



## sounbeweavable

Philippians413 said:


> *sigh* If only I could snap my fingers and make my hair grow.



I feel your pain lol.


----------



## youwillrise

back in hair obsession mode again haha

it comes and goes.  

gonna rinse this deep conditioner soon...ish...i think? 

need more silk dreams vanilla silk dc.  cant order yet, though.  wah.


----------



## hnntrr

I think my hair growth spurt may be somewhere between july-october...i think thats around the time I noticed growth last year. hoping for the same growth spurt this summer, esp while in twists.


----------



## KimPossibli

I need to get back to low manipulation semiprotective styling...like now!


----------



## msbettyboop

Seriously, stylists are obsessed with heat. I put in a weave 2 days ago. Prior to that, I washed and conditioned my hair then roller set and brushed out a bit. My hair was straight and completely detangled yet when I went in the stylist still wanted to blow dry before installing the weave. I told her it wasn't necessary because my hair was already straight. It took 5 mins before she agreed to forgo the blowdryer. What the heck!


----------



## whiteoleander91

hnntrr said:


> I think my hair growth spurt may be somewhere between july-october...i think thats around the time I noticed growth last year. hoping for the same growth spurt this summer, esp while in twists.



I had a growth spurt last summer, too. I hope I have the same growth spurt as well *crosses fingers*

__________


I miss my length  I'm still happy with my decision, but I can't wait to have my length back. My hair touched the top of my bra before and now I'm apl-ish. *sigh* I can be so impulsive!! lol


----------



## Aireen

If I can hold out and touch-up my hair in June... I'll be more than happy.


----------



## Meritamen

Have the urge to texturize again. *_sigh_* I have fallen into a styling rut. Tired of braid outs and twist outs. I need to learn how to do other hairstyles.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm sleepy but I need to wash,dc and braid my hair crying.


----------



## strawbewie

Some of my sistas in the NCAA bball hair makes me cry in agony. I just want to tell them...its "okay to look cute playing ball especially on TV"! A nice full bun or phony pony something...


----------



## HanaKuroi

strawbewie said:
			
		

> Some of my sistas in the NCAA bball hair makes me cry in agony. I just want to tell them...its "okay to look cute playing ball especially on TV"! A nice full bun or phony pony something...



This made me think of that darn Don Imus.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## shasha8685

That protein DC was everything my hair needed

I like my bone combs so far. The only hair that came out was my shed hair and not broken hair. These combs are def worth the money!

I don't know why I starting focusing less and less on the protein aspect of my reggie but I will now begin making more of an effort to incorporate it again.


----------



## Napp

Everyone keeps asking me if I relaxed my hair. I don't know if thats a good thing or a bad thing


----------



## hnntrr

after taking a break from flat ironing my hair for almost 3 months (i did flat iron a few times..and yesterday) 

i hate my hair straight. esp at this length, curly hair or twists are for me.(never thought id say that...ever) .maybe until my hair gets longer and i can appreciate long straight hair...in the mean time 2 inches to sl isnt cutting it and i hate it. gonna try to wash every other day max, gotta figure out how to keep my curly styles until i instll my twists back.


----------



## septemberbaby

Love wearing medium twists, twistouts, braidouts, etc but hate the ssk's that come along with them. I can't keep my hands out of my hair either. 

Thinking of buying and wearing a short wig as a ps for the next two months. :scratchch I really want to make BSL this year.


----------



## Kindheart

My edges are frizzy as heyl . can't work with them ,you'd think gel would tame them but no...ugh


----------



## sherrimberri

I just got almost three Inches of my hair cut and I still see splits. smh I think this is the nature of my hair. OAN I so bad want to be waist length by the end of the year or at least close to it. I need to search some threads to see how long it takes to get from BSL to WL.


----------



## Kurlee

my crown is still soaking wet 18 hours later.


----------



## hnntrr

My roommate (who is a redhead white girl) used to say I was obsessed with my hair and why was I doin so much.

Its funny how now whenever she has hair problems she asks me what to do/ if she can use my hair products and is surprised when what I say works.


----------



## heirloom

I must have had a growth spurt last night because suddenly my roots feel much fuller plus its started to tangle. Thank god for mane n tail, otherwise I would probably be left with no hair on my head. May have to get back on the dcing bandwagon till my next TU


----------



## Saludable84

sherrimberri said:


> I just got almost three Inches of my hair cut and I still see splits. smh I think this is the nature of my hair. OAN I so bad want to be waist length by the end of the year or at least close to it. I need to search some threads to see how long it takes to get from BSL to WL.



Depends on your height and your waist. I'm 5'4.5" and at BSL. I have 6" exactly to go to WL and 3" exactly for MBL. IOW, i will probably be seeing WL the end of this year. Measure your back or get a tshirt to be sure.

Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I should've put my hair in a bun this morning until I'm able to trim. But nooooo, I wanna walk around w/ my hair all out looking straggly.(sp?)


----------



## lana

I trimmed my bsl hair even for the first time in five years.  The top of my hair has been longer by 3 inches, then 2 inches, then 1 inch and I finally said, what am I waiting for? 

_I had to grow the back out from scratch after my hair started to break in the back only. _ I used Mizani Treatment on the back, Vitamin E and lots of deep conditioning, minimal heat and gentle care.  I think wearing twist outs is when I really saw the back take off! 

I'm somewhere right above BSL with these natural roots and texlaxed ends.  So...I'm happy.  I look back and I'm like well my goal was collarbone length and I surpassed that - anything else is just a bonus!  

I might let it grow to mid-back length, I might keep it trimmed and then layer it.  At this point I'm just thankful to have options and healthy, long hair.


----------



## Lissa0821

My SO is a really good guy.  I couldn't help but to smile as I watched him help his mother to smooth out her relaxer this weekend.  I cringed at the fact she put it on from root to tip and already has thin hair.  But since I know I couldn't say anything, I just kept my mouth closed and watched him smooth out the back of her nape and hairline.  With 3 sisters and a mother he seems to know what he was doing.


----------



## MsDee14

I love my hair. 


tis all


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Tonight my energy is going to go in trimming my ends. For real - for real this time.  

Set backs are so real ladies!! *no fun*


----------



## shasha8685

I was flipping through my InStyle special edition hair issue and imagine my surprise when I see a section about transitioning!


I definitely did not expect to see that....


----------



## myronnie

Bobeam shampoo bars are so darn small  I'm used to Chagrin valley sizes..lol.

I like that instructions come with them!


----------



## SuchaLady

Setback? pre_medicalrulz

I'm ready for my weave next month  I got a trim I needed but didn't want  I've had virtually zero breakage since then so someone tell me to shut up please.


----------



## JJamiah

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Tonight my energy is going to go in trimming my ends. For real - for real this time.
> 
> Set backs are so real ladies!! *no fun*


 
pre_medicalrulz.. I will be getting my cut in 4 weeks. Chlorine has fried a small part of my hair... HUH


----------



## Napp

My curls came back. Thank goodness. Overall I had a good salon experience but I'd rather stay a DIY'er.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I accidentally realized that I can have the look of a decent puff with my hair pulled into a ponytail which means in spite of all the setbacks & my recent trim it must be growing. 

(please excuse my skin & crazy brows )


----------



## sharifeh

would it be absolutely ludicrous to run on the treadmill with rollers in my hair?


----------



## sounbeweavable

I've had my weave in for over a month and I kind of miss my real hair. I was going to take it out, relax, then have it re-installed a couple of weeks later. Now I'm tempted to just leave it out and deal with my own hair, but I still want long hair so I'm not sure what I'll do. *sigh*


----------



## BareHair

So ready to wash out this 27 piece and try my BOHEMIAN BUSH!!


----------



## Aireen

After my Awapuhi Ginger oil from Organix is done, I think I want to try some Chi Silk Infusion... that's an old product I've always wanted to use that everyone seems to love, plus you don't need a lot of product and it doubles as a heat protectant for the times I actually remember to use it.


----------



## Rnjones

Aireen said:


> After my Awapuhi Ginger oil from Organix is done, I think I want to try some Chi Silk Infusion... that's an old product I've always wanted to use that everyone seems to love, plus you don't need a lot of product and it doubles as a heat protectant for the times I actually remember to use it.



I LOVE silk infusion. Like you said a lil goes a long way so it lasts forever.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

sharifeh said:
			
		

> would it be absolutely ludicrous to run on the treadmill with rollers in my hair?



At the gym?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## shasha8685

Trying to decide if I should go back to DCing 2x a week. It just seems like so much more work though.....


----------



## DivineNapps1728

sharifeh said:


> would it be absolutely ludicrous to run on the treadmill with rollers in my hair?



I'm assuming the treadmill is in your home, if so, the only reason wearing rollers & running on your treadmill would be nuts is if you sweat in/on/from your scalp & the reversion would prematurely ruin your hair or if you run hard enough to make the rollers loosen/fall out before your hair sets.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

obviously it wont fall out if you do it right but


----------



## hnntrr

Sitting in tiny bantu knots all day. Hopefully they look ok for reception tonight


----------



## naija24

SoopremeBeing said:


> obviously it wont fall out if you do it right but


 
LOLing for days.

But seriously, her weave game is on point. I think she does too much with her hair though.


----------



## shasha8685

I can't believe that my hair was acting all jank simply because I needed a protein dc.

Lesson learned.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I had no idea how much I missed my puffs until I inadvertenly had one; I can't keep the style however because of the damage & retention issues caused by prolonged wear.

Health/length/retention vs. Hair aesthetics is an annoying battle I wish I didn't have to fight.

Booooooooooooooo !


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Put my hair in 6 bantu knots for a knot out tmr. Will see how this turns out. Maybe a few soft waves.


----------



## naija24

Sooooooo it's been 2 weeks since I've washed my hair. And I'm kind of too lazy to get it washed this week haha! I may wash it in 3 weeks or even 4. 

I'm kind of on this weird kick where I don't want to wash my hair unless I get half an inch of growth. That way, I don't obsess about my hair length as much.

Is this a bad idea? :O


----------



## sckri23

4 months without lhcf made me forget how to prepare my hair for a relaxer. I relax next week hope I find that thread, or post soon.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## sunnieb

Whoops!  Tried to snap a quick pic of my hair and forgot to turn off the sound on my phone! 

Luckily, nobody is here yet.   That's what I get for trying to be slick and take hair pics at my desk!


----------



## JosieLynn

I find myself getting the most love, admiration and questions about my hair from women older than me while those my age i feel animosity from. It's kinda depressing sometimes, i wish there wasn't this unspoken competition mentality.


----------



## MsDee14

If I don't have any special plans this weekend, these braids are staying in until the 12th.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

JosieLynn said:


> I find myself getting the most love, admiration and questions about my hair from women older than me while those my age i feel animosity from. It's kinda depressing sometimes, i wish there wasn't this unspoken competition mentality.



You feel that too? I thought it was my paranoia.


----------



## jbwphoto1

msbettyboop said:


> Seriously, stylists are obsessed with heat. I put in a weave 2 days ago. Prior to that, I washed and conditioned my hair then roller set and brushed out a bit. My hair was straight and completely detangled yet when I went in the stylist still wanted to blow dry before installing the weave. I told her it wasn't necessary because my hair was already straight. It took 5 mins before she agreed to forgo the blowdryer. What the heck!


 
msbettyboop, I was reading this while sitting in the salon waiting for my brow wax.  I realized I flinched every time the stylist turned on the blow dryer for the client ahead of me.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

Things im going to work on for my hair
> i have these little short bits that are a silkier finer texture than the majority of my hair. I want to find out why their breaking and how to stop it. I kind of feel it's because they're silky and short i like to play with them. 
>finding out why i seem to attract to much lint and bed fluff in my hair and how to prevent that
>Scalp massages ( nuff said)


----------



## Daughter

My scalp needs help *sigh*


----------



## Saludable84

JosieLynn said:


> I find myself getting the most love, admiration and questions about my hair from women older than me while those my age i feel animosity from. It's kinda depressing sometimes, i wish there wasn't this unspoken competition mentality.



Because younger women are starting the competitions. I wish there wasn't one either, so I remain naive and forget it exist.

Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


----------



## heirloom

All of these split ends suddenly appeared in my fringe but luckily no where else. It just shows how important protective styling is for my hair. Need to keep those ends tucked away


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My bantu knot out was so freaking cute!!!! I'm gonna do it again all week.


----------



## msbettyboop

jbwphoto1 said:


> msbettyboop, I was reading this while sitting in the salon waiting for my brow wax.  I realized I flinched every time the stylist turned on the blow dryer for the client ahead of me.



Lollllllllllll


----------



## msbettyboop

I just came across a salon on Facebook using a picture of Reniece's straightened hair as reference for how great keratin treatments are. It's that picture of her in a red shirt with half her hair straight and the other half in the shrunken state. I told the people falling over themselves about it that it's not keratin but straight natural hair and they wouldn't believe it. SMH!


----------



## JosieLynn

llan said:


> You feel that too? I thought it was my paranoia.



No I def thought I was paranoid as well but it is really present. It's hard sometimes to tell because most of the time it's non-verbal but you just KNOW


----------



## veesweets

msbettyboop said:


> I just came across a salon on Facebook using a picture of Reniece's straightened hair as reference for how great keratin treatments are. It's that picture of her in a red shirt with half her hair straight and the other half in the shrunken state. I told the people falling over themselves about it that it's not keratin but straight natural hair and they wouldn't believe it. SMH!



That's just terrible!!  It's bad enough that they basically stole her picture, then on top of that they are using false advertising.


----------



## hnntrr

The more I realize that curly girl (and my HHJ) is not just a series of methods/ experiments/and set backs but a way of life.......the more I am inspired to be patient and to most of all not relax hahaha.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My two French braids have hang time!


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Did a ponytail roller set for stretching purposes & it was more of a hassle than it was worth IMO. I guess I should try a few more times to see if any difference is made or if it really is a waste of time.


----------



## hairqueen7

Yayyy my hair is growing


----------



## hnntrr

putting in twists, which atm are about waist length cause cutting kanekolan is a PITA. SO wanted to see and was in utter shock and awe at how fast my hair had grown to do the twists. 
Turns out he didnt know i was adding in hair in, this time or the last time. hhaha


----------



## heirloom

Tried the GHE last night and I love it so I'm doing it again tonight


----------



## Napp

DivineNapps1728 It is quicker at to roll a pony set but it takes longer to dry than a regular set and you need to add more heat and manipulation to get them looking right after. Id rather traditionally set my hair.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Napp said:


> DivineNapps1728 It is quicker at to roll a pony set but it takes longer to dry than a regular set and you need to add more heat and manipulation to get them looking right after. Id rather traditionally set my hair.



I didn't know any of that, thank you Napp !!! I assumed a ponytail roller set was for folks were bad at roller placement, but results were equivalent to a traditional set. 

Personally blow drying takes less time, leaves my hair fully stretched & detangled; roller setting gave a great stretch, but my hair still had tangles & I felt like I was under the dryer forever. My rationale for roller setting was to reduce heat usage & manipulation so it was a fail overall lol


----------



## NIN4eva

I'm an inch away from bra strap length and am about to cut off at least 3-4 inches of see through ends. I'm having a case of the sads right now. I took pics to post for advice but after looking at them I realize they need to go. At least I know how they happened (they seriously outgrew my nape, which was trimmed shorter months ago due to ponytail damage)/breakage, so I guess that's better than not knowing and having to go through the "What the hell happened?!" trauma.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

NIN4eva, post the pics before you cut, please. Get a second opinion.


----------



## NIN4eva

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @NIN4eva, post the pics before you cut, please. Get a second opinion.



K, let me get'em on the PC and crop them..


----------



## NIN4eva

MyAngelEyez~C~U  Here they go. Thanks!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

NIN4eva, you do need to trim, but try cutting them gradually. Maybe half the amount now, and then doing .5 a month until your ends look better. That way it's not so drastic. Baby your ends the best you can (((hugs))). Setbacks make me sad. I'm recovering from a December trim myself.


Get a few more opinions.


----------



## NIN4eva

Thanks!! I appreciate you!


----------



## NIN4eva

Well it's gone. All the way up to collar bone. I parted that nape out and let it tell me what to do. Stretching should be a whole lot easier now, lol.


----------



## MissMyssie

My BF likes to see my hair straight so every 6 weeks or so I flat iron my hair. It was kinda cold and rainy today so I threw on a hoodie -- and to my surprise I actually had enough hair that I was forced had to pull my hair out of my hoodie. My hair has been short all of my life so I've never had to deal with my hair getting caught in sweaters or shirts. My hair is still just barely shoulder length but I'm still so excited!


----------



## hnntrr

kanekalon is so much less itchy than marly braid on my skin and scalp. thank you lawd.


----------



## Saludable84

Need new protective styles for the spring/summer

Grammatical Errors Courtesy of iPhone and Wonky iOS Updates


----------



## Lissa0821

I think my steamer is dying a slow but surely death.  I have been using it weekly for the past month. Last night, I put the water reservoir on top and all of the water ran through the bottom.  After mopping up the floor, I refill the water reservoir on top again and it worked out fine.  

It worked fine after that but I know that is not a good sign, regardless.  I have had my stand steamer since 2007.  I will try to hold on to it as long as possible.


----------



## naija24

I am thinking about stretching my next relaxer to the beginning of May. I have almost an inch of new growth already even though it's only been a month. The nape feels the most nappy, I probably have a lot more back there.

Anyway, any tips on how to self-relax really short hair? I keep looking but I just see tips on how to do it with longer locks. I am still torn if I want to do a corrective or not.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Oh coconut oil, how I've missed you!


----------



## AlliCat

Giving the DermOrganics line a try. Bought a massive size in the shampoo and masque (found them at marshalls), which was a pretty big investment for something I've never tried before lol. Used them both last night -- I really like


----------



## veesweets

I think I need to find a new leave in. I've been using curly kinks satin roots since about November. Since that time the owner has closed her online shop and said she was going to just work on stocking her distributors. Ok, cool. It happens. Well I went to curlmart and its out of stock..okay..Went to sage and its also out of stock!! Ain't nobody got time for that. Don't nobody wanna be playing a guessing game for when the products will be in stock. I want something more easily accessible.


----------



## Lissa0821

Aireen said:


> After my Awapuhi Ginger oil from Organix is done, I think I want to try some Chi Silk Infusion... that's an old product I've always wanted to use that everyone seems to love, plus you don't need a lot of product and it doubles as a heat protectant for the times I actually remember to use it.


 

Aireen I recently started using Chi Silk infusion a few weeks ago and I fell in love.  I have been on this forum for years and never thought to try it until my niece used it do a silk press on my hair.  

At the hair show here in Atlanta a few weeks ago, at the Chi stand they were selling the large bottles for $10.  My niece picked up some, I wasn't all that impressed at the moment but when she did my hair later on that night.  I was all kind of hurt that I didn't get any.  I went to the store and paid for price for it the very next day.


----------



## MsDee14

looks like these braids are staying in for another week. No need to rock the fro this wknd if I have no special plans.

If I end up going out, I'll rock a pretty head scarf


----------



## heirloom

Just when I think I know what my hair likes and dislikes it decides to surprise me. I think I have to incorporate aphogee 2 step into my routine, these light proteins are just not cutting it


----------



## Aireen

Lissa0821 said:


> @Aireen I recently started using Chi Silk infusion a few weeks ago and I fell in love.  I have been on this forum for years and never thought to try it until my niece used it do a silk press on my hair.
> 
> At the hair show here in Atlanta a few weeks ago, at the Chi stand they were selling the large bottles for $10.  My niece picked up some, I wasn't all that impressed at the moment but when she did my hair later on that night.  I was all kind of hurt that I didn't get any.  I went to the store and paid for price for it the very next day.


Lissa0821, I'm definitely considering getting it since my Awapuhi oil isn't always in stock and looks like it will be one of those products that I won't be able to find anymore. I like how you don't need a lot to use is and it still protects your hair from heat. Thanks for telling me, I'll definitely buy it soon!


----------



## shasha8685

It's a shame that I have ordered 3 hair related things since I placed my Hairveda order.

And I've gotten those 3 things, still don't have my Hairveda. erplexed


----------



## SuchaLady

Where is that NJoy challenge thread? I was reading it. erplexed


----------



## Babygrowth

SuchaLady said:


> Where is that NJoy challenge thread? I was reading it. erplexed



It was deleted because the mods said it looked like a solicitation.


----------



## Incognitus

Babygrowth said:


> It was deleted because the mods said it looked like a solicitation.



Babygrowth Are you SERIOUS?? I was just gonna go over there to get a few tips on how t o use it!!! WTF?!


----------



## Babygrowth

Incognitus said:


> Babygrowth Are you SERIOUS?? I was just gonna go over there to get a few tips on how t o use it!!! WTF?!



Yep! That's some fraggleknacklebull!


----------



## SuchaLady

Did she get in trouble Babygrowth?


----------



## ronie

I think you ladies who still want the tips can start a new thread in the seller s forum about the oil. According to the forum rules she cannot start her own thread about a product that she sells in the regular hair forum. But anybody else can start the challenge i think, but I am not sure if she can come send share tips in it. To be on the safe side, do it in the vendor s forum.  I love any thread with progress pictures so I hope it comes back.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

i really want to go red


----------



## NJoy

SuchaLady said:


> Did she get in trouble @Babygrowth?


 
SuchaLady

The thread got deleted because I put a link to my order page in the first post. The question kept getting asked every so often in the thread so, I thought it would be more convenient to just link it. I felt like I was inconveniencing some by not linking it. It didn't occur to me that I was spamming...so to speak.

I didn't start the thread to sell. I started the challenge because I was asked to sell and then was getting hit with questions. Someone else started a thread that ended up causing me to release the formula for sale. Then I turned around and made it a challenge because I start challenges and love getting a party started.

The rules dictate that the link be removed. However, the entire thread was removed instead.

I'll just leave it at that, as it seems anything I say now is being deleted.  I don't deserve to be treated like this. I really don't.

No biggie tho. I think I'll live.


----------



## SuchaLady

Why not just let you delete the link? Didn't it start as a challenge?  NJoy


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

NJoy said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> The thread got deleted because I put a link to my order page in the first post. The question kept getting asked every so often in the thread so, I thought it would be more convenient to just link it. I felt like I was inconveniencing some by not linking it. It didn't occur to me that I was spamming...so to speak.
> 
> I didn't start the thread to sell. I started the challenge because I was asked to sell and then was getting hit with questions. Someone else started a thread that ended up causing me to release the formula for sale. Then I turned around and made it a challenge because I start challenges and love getting a party started.
> 
> The rules dictate that the link be removed. However, the entire thread was removed instead.
> 
> I'll just leave it at that, as it seems anything I say now is being deleted.  I don't deserve to be treated like this. I really don't.
> 
> No biggie tho. I think I'll live.


set up a vendor account then it should be ok, no?


----------



## NJoy

SuchaLady said:


> Why not just let you delete the link? Didn't it start as a challenge?  @NJoy


 
SuchaLady

Exactly. Ah well. I'm just a little fish in this tank. Gotta keep swimming.



Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> set up a vendor account then it should be ok, no?


 
Je Ne Sais Quoi

My only problem with that is feeling separated from the fun and sent down to the dungeon with the other vendors. I don't wanna be in the vendor section. I wanna come out and play with the other members. *kicks rock* It's just not fair! I never get to have any fun. *pouty mouth*


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

NJoy said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> Exactly. Ah well. I'm just a little fish in this tank. Gotta keep swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> Je Ne Sais Quoi
> 
> My only problem with that is feeling separated from the fun and sent down to the dungeon with the other vendors. I don't wanna be in the vendor section. I wanna come out and play with the other members. *kicks rock* It's just not fair! I never get to have any fun. *pouty mouth*



oh i see...hmmm....i'm stumped then   I didn't see the original thread because i never really come on this side but i'm sorry you were poofed.


----------



## NJoy

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> oh i see...hmmm....i'm stumped then  I didn't see the original thread because i never really come on this side but i'm sorry you were poofed.


 
Je Ne Sais Quoi

Girl, it was the greatest thread EVER!!!! (since you didn't see it. )

Nah, but it's ok. I guess getting "poofed" is better than getting "whacked". 

(yep. it's past my bedtime. I'm deliriously corny now, for sure)

I'll live. 

Oh, and I think you'll love fabulous in red. Fiesty!!!


----------



## Chrismiss

NJoy said:


> Je Ne Sais Quoi
> 
> Girl, it was the greatest thread EVER!!!! (since you didn't see it. )
> 
> Nah, but it's ok. I guess getting "poofed" is better than getting "whacked".
> 
> (yep. it's past my bedtime. I'm deliriously corny now, for sure)
> 
> I'll live.
> 
> Oh, and I think you'll love fabulous in red. Fiesty!!!



Damn...I just got my oil today and I was coming in to catch up on the challenge. It's gone????


----------



## Atdow71

Damn, the thread is gone? I loved that thread/challenge, it was really positive & everyone was very supportive.  Maybe someone will start a chew challenge.


----------



## ElegantElephant

If there was an issue with the link, delete it, not the thread. That thread had lots of great info/tips, in fact, I was FREAKIN OUT when I couldn't find it last night....urgh!!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

i wanna recolor my hair black, but i want to wait until it gets longer.  i don't think i will color it myself.  it will be too long for me to make sure all of my hair is covered and i don't want to get in the shower with that stuff running down my back.  i will have to go to a salon.  so with that being said.  i am going to wait until the fall/winter to color.  i think i will have my hair in a balanced state to allow someone else to handle it.


----------



## heirloom

SuchaLady, Babygrowth, Incognitus, Chrismiss, Atdow71 and ElegantElephant I started a new one hopefully the mods will like this one


----------



## SmilingElephant

I think once i get to WL im gonna give myself a really good 1 inch trim just to have super healthy ends. 

Ive been trimming a quarter to a half an inch off every 3-6 months. 

Im just so excited that im so close to my goal!!


----------



## alove15

Recently texturized after almost 4 years natural! Nothing major. Still have coils and curls. I just have less shrinkage, bulk and tangles than before. I plan to up my protein and do the roots about 3x a year. There's more pics/info on my blog(siggie/profile link).


----------



## Napp

I am going to try and get some new mesh rollers this year if its the last thing I do!


----------



## Daughter

Finally brought my Denman brush out of retirement to modify it...


----------



## jessicarabbit

My hair is longer than its ever been in my life


----------



## shasha8685

I'm 12 weeks post...it's time to pump the brakes on the manipulation and wig it up for the next 4 weeks...


----------



## LivingDoll

So I went to the "Wig Warehouse" today...it was bananas! There were sooo many...probably at least 500...and the prices were really good. I bought two wigs...a short do and a 3/4 wig that matches my twist out pretty good. They both came to $36. I'll try to post pics of them tomorrow.


----------



## glamazon386

LivingDoll said:


> So I went to the "Wig Warehouse" today...it was bananas! There were sooo many...probably at least 500...and the prices were really good. I bought two wigs...a short do and a 3/4 wig that matches my twist out pretty good. They both came to $36. I'll try to post pics of them tomorrow.



LivingDoll where is this?


----------



## LivingDoll

glamazon386 said:
			
		

> LivingDoll where is this?



Glamazon...its on Rt 40 in Catonsville (MD) across the street from the Forman Mills/Shoppers.


----------



## Atdow71

Wow- I need to go there to find a wig.


----------



## LivingDoll

Atdow71 said:
			
		

> Wow- I need to go there to find a wig.



Atdow71...it was great. I really couldn't even take my time to look because I had groceries in the car and I didn't want the frozen stuff to melt. Next time i'm gonna take my time.


----------



## hnntrr

best compliment today: You look like a mermaid


----------



## Aviah

BSL, seems to be THE hardest goal. Its really just floating above it- trying to annoy me...


----------



## jessicarabbit

LivingDoll said:


> So I went to the "Wig Warehouse" today...it was bananas! There were sooo many...probably at least 500...and the prices were really good. I bought two wigs...a short do and a 3/4 wig that matches my twist out pretty good. They both came to $36. I'll try to post pics of them tomorrow.



I woulda been in hog heaven in there


----------



## glamazon386

LivingDoll said:


> Glamazon...its on Rt 40 in Catonsville (MD) across the street from the Forman Mills/Shoppers.



Thanks! I'm gonna check it out.


----------



## LivingDoll

lindsaywhat said:
			
		

> I woulda been in hog heaven in there



I was! I walked in and was mesmerized...then i asked the lady working there if she minded if I took pics...I've been in wig stores before but they were usually small boutique-y like places or BSS'...this was something totally unexpected. lol


----------



## cherishlove

I want a sew in but no idea what hair to buy for the sew in.  I want some hair with a little wave in it.  Thinking about reusing this brobraz hair for now as I search for some quality hair I want.  I wanted some braids.  I'm all over the place with my hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Decided to go hard on this PS'ing again until I'm at HL. When I got to WL I thought I was too cute & stopped PS. smh Bad mistake. Got a relaxer & was still at WL. That has never happened to me before. So back to going hard on these PS's until my final goal. I do hate that I have to do that. I guess hair is funny that way. *shrugs*


----------



## spellinto

Recently found out that I have high porosity hair...I'm about 90% sure, so it looks like I have some researching to do!

Currently deep conditioning with ORS Replenishing Conditioner.  I'm learning that I do not need to cake on conditioner to receive the benefits.  My hair feels so nice and soft with just a little bit of product   I also ordered a 4oz bottle of extra virgin olive oil...I remember using it in the beginning of my hair journey, but I think I was very heavy handed with it.  This time I'll put it in my applicator bottle to control the amount I use.  I hope my ends respond well to it, I figure I need something heavier than coconut oil to seal and prevent splits.


----------



## melissa-bee

Almost 4 years post relaxer and I'm only now passing CBL


----------



## Aviah

melissa-bee said:


> Almost 4 years post relaxer and I'm only now passing CBL



Slow and steady wins the race melissa-bee. As long as you're making progress you'll get there. But it can be frustrating- I hear ya!

The longer my hair gets the more I'm loving my braidouts. But I think the daily manipulation is holding me back from making better progress


----------



## Meritamen

I really need to buy a striped shirt for length checks. I thought about buying one of those length checks shirts but I'm too fugal and would want something that I could still wear out.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

May need to start cowashing or at least rinsing my hair after workouts since my hair has been so dry. I workout in my wig and I workout hard so maybe the sweat is making my hair real dry. I want to relax next month so I don't need any issues.


----------



## Renewed1

Wow!  I'm talking to my friend about hair and she feels that if a black person has long hair they are mix with something.

REALLY!!! : ?


----------



## Babygrowth

Renewed1 said:


> Wow!  I'm talking to my friend about hair and she feels that if a black person has long hair they are mix with something.
> 
> REALLY!!! : ?



That's what ppl use to tell me all the time! So until I joined this forum I did not know black girls just straight african american, black american girls could have long hair. Ppl made it seem like you had to be jamaican, mixed, or dominican to have long hair...


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

melissa-bee said:


> Almost 4 years post relaxer and I'm only now passing CBL



What's your regimen?


----------



## Kindheart

Renewed1 your hair is gorgeous ,i love the body and fullness of it!


----------



## Lissa0821

My hair is three different colors and I am not feeling it at the moment.  I have stopped using the semi-permanent color in rich black about six months ago. So my ends are still jet black, I am four months post relaxer and I use honey consistently for week, so my roots as well as the hair about 2 inches from my scalp are reddish brown.  Last but not least, my grey are coming in full force along my hairline and in my crown area.  

I plan on going back to rinses again, instead of semi permanent color.


----------



## tequilad28

I attempted to pin curl my hair last nite. This is what I got this mrng


----------



## tequilad28

Oops here is pic


----------



## naija24

i've been all through this forum and i've seen very little if anything about hot combs. is it just not in popular use anymore?

My friend's sister is SL and natural and she uses hot combs to straighten her hair.


----------



## JosieLynn

took my hair down yesterday just to retwist it but I noticed that the hair at the top it no longer stands straight up, it was flopping because of the weight of my hair! that was a new experience for me! I think my hair is finally getting a little hang time!!!

I've also noticed curl pattern change, some of my curls are getting looser, i used to be a solid 4-whatever but some of my curls now are getting wavy, more ringlet size and not so microscopic....very interesting....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

tequilad28 said:


> Oops here is pic



I like it!!!


----------



## ChasingBliss

Yeah, Bamboo silica is the ish. Will be repurchasing. I am almost positive now that it's responsible for all this growth. I did the big chop a about two months ago. The growth since then has been unlike anything I've ever seen. Especially around my nape. At the same time, I'm wondering if it's the fact that there are no more scraggly relaxed ends threatening to cause damage.


----------



## Enyo

I just realized hair is my hobby. I love talking about it, working with it, and helping others learn about it. Even when I reach my goal, I'll probably be here talking about hair.


----------



## Charlie555

Can't wait until I hit MBL. Should be there by July.


----------



## Napp

naija24 said:


> i've been all through this forum and i've seen very little if anything about hot combs. is it just not in popular use anymore?
> 
> My friend's sister is SL and natural and she uses hot combs to straighten her hair.



naija24 Most prefer using flat irons. The learning curve is easierand there is less of a chance to burn yourself I still use mine to press my roots.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Meritamen said:


> I really need to buy a striped shirt for length checks. I thought about buying one of those length checks shirts but I'm too fugal and would want something that I could still wear out.



I plan to use vistaprint to make my own so I can ensure sizing & customizations are to my liking. I would like inch markers & milestone length markers on my tee.


----------



## MsDee14

Today marks 1 month fully natural! Yay. 

lol..for the sake of not being corny, I will only celebrate my 6 month and year anniversaries going forward.


----------



## veesweets

I really enjoy and look forward to the entire wash day process..until it comes time to style. I have so much energy through everything and I love that feeling of pampering myself. But when I'm done rinsing my DC and its time to style my arms immediately go limp and I lose all the motivation I just had 5 minutes before that lol


----------



## ms.tatiana

My flat iron left a horrible smell on my hair and I don't know if that means its time to get a new one or what.


----------



## Renewed1

Kindheart said:


> @Renewed1 your hair is gorgeous ,i love the body and fullness of it!




Kindheart, you're sweet......but it's not mine.......

It's a pic to keep me motivated.


----------



## Kindheart

Renewed1 said:


> Kindheart, you're sweet......but it's not mine.......
> 
> It's a pic to keep me motivated.



*slow motion * Nooooooo  I hope you will reach your goal ,it's truly inspiring !


----------



## naija24

Just got back from the salon. The woman completely f**ked up my hair. I look and feel ugly right now and totally regret cutting my hair. At least when it was longer and I had bad hair days the length masked it a bit. I can't hide behind my hair anymore (Cuz I barely have any). 

No matter what I do it just comes out less than what I wanted.


----------



## NJoy

I'm getting the hang of this youtube thing.  I just did a wig review for Nia Girl by FreeTress if anyone's interested in taking a look.  Here's the link.

Gotta get my protective styling game up.  It's too much fun having my natural hair out.


----------



## whiteoleander91

naija24 don't be discouraged. it takes time to get your hair to where you want it to be. a lot of fails, hits and misses. you will get through this, your hair will grow.


----------



## venusfly

I haven't had a relaxer since last September and have been content if not happy while I've been stretching. But, Today was nice and summery!  I find that at the first sign of summer I have this uncontrollable urgent desire to relax my hair and wear it out.   Enjoy my hair!! I wanted to stretch til the end of the month and maybe end of next month but I want to enjoy my hair  when it's nice weather!!!


----------



## naija24

Thanks. Its so frustrating sometimes. And seeing all these girls with WL hair doesn't help lol. 

I feel like I won't look feminine until next year or something. Like I'll never make it to NL even. I don't even know how to style my hair now that the front is the texturized and the back is completely relaxed.


----------



## tequilad28

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I like it!!!



Thanks! Slowly but surely this head of mine is cooperating


----------



## sharifeh

Can you use more than one coupon code on folica?


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

trying to get my money out of this Phibbs. Sitting under it with a DC and Njoy's growth mix.


----------



## Meritamen

My sister just did the big chop! She already had natural hair but it was very dry from box dye jobs. I was shocked when she showed me what she had done. She is happy with it but will probably grow it out and I will be there to help her along the way.


----------



## MsDee14

naija24 said:


> Thanks. Its so frustrating sometimes. And seeing all these girls with WL hair doesn't help lol.
> 
> I feel like I won't look feminine until next year or something. Like I'll never make it to NL even. I don't even know how to style my hair now that the front is the texturized and the back is completely relaxed.


 
Naijia24 I remember your bc photo, which I'm sure is a lot shorter than your hair now, and you DEF looked feminine. I know people put a lot of value in long hair, but IMO it doesn't really add much or take away from ones beauty. If you have a pretty face, you have a pretty face...no matter how much hair you have. 

Rock your short hair with confidence! Put on some earrings, maybe dabble with a bit of make-up and wear a few hair accessories if you want to look *more *feminine.


----------



## Lissa0821

venusfly said:


> I haven't had a relaxer since last September and have been content if not happy while I've been stretching. But, Today was nice and summery! I find that at the first sign of summer I have this uncontrollable urgent desire to relax my hair and wear it out. Enjoy my hair!! I wanted to stretch til the end of the month and maybe end of next month but I want to enjoy my hair when it's nice weather!!!


 

I could have written this verbatim myself, except my last relaxer was in December.  I had to pull out my calendar to count how many weeks post I am, which is 16.  I have never stretched this long in my life. I will continue to stretch for now while keeping my gels handy.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Enyo said:


> I just realized hair is my hobby. I love talking about it, working with it, and helping others learn about it. Even when I reach my goal, I'll probably be here talking about hair.



Enyo me too lol but i've been thinking about doing a small meetup on natural hair, well, relaxed hair too and help ppl learn how to grow and take care of their hair. 

But idk if im really gonna do it. Its just a thought.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

The box braids will be back next week. I miss them...plus it's starting to heat up and I can't deal with all this curly hair on my neck and in my face. Plus I'm noticing my hair thrives in braids and Kinky twists.


----------



## naturalagain2

Ready for a new style....


----------



## naija24

MsDee14 said:


> @Naijia24 I remember your bc photo, which I'm sure is a lot shorter than your hair now, and you DEF looked feminine. I know people put a lot of value in long hair, but IMO it doesn't really add much or take away from ones beauty. If you have a pretty face, you have a pretty face...no matter how much hair you have.
> 
> Rock your short hair with confidence! Put on some earrings, maybe dabble with a bit of make-up and wear a few hair accessories if you want to look *more *feminine.


 
MsDee14, Thanks. I'm not an earring person so I have to remind myself to do that haha!! Idk why I cut my hair and I'm not a high maintanance person at all. I mostly feel unfeminine because my bf loves long hair. i mean loves it. he looks at me different (not on purpose) when my hair isn't kept. 

So I don't mind having shorter styles, but I want feminine ones, which I find harder to do at home.


----------



## lana

I haven't texlaxed since October and I'm not sure I'm going back to a texlax.  I mean I don't see the benefit right now since I've learned to manage the natural hair texture better and straighten it and keep it straight.  

I just put Henna in my hair last night, followed by Indigo.  My few gray strands turned red and stayed that way.  I thought the Indigo was going to turn them black, but so far, NOPE. This is my second try.  It looks like I have red highlights in a few places.  It doesn't look bad, but I wanted black hair all in.  

I'm wearing a twist out after two weeks with straight hair.  It's a shock.  My BSL hair is about nape length in a twist out.  So I have to boost my confidence and rock it with flavor.  It's a little frizzy, otherwise I would love the dark black color and shiny look.


----------



## halee_J

Its been a few weeks since I last rollerset,  been doing light blowdries using the tension method. Ive been shying away because of the hot air on my ears under the dryer and the clips I currently use annoy me. So got some ear protectors and new roller clips on ebay will def be doing a set once they arrive.


----------



## MsDee14

Was getting sick of these braids until I threw on a headband..now I'm back in love with them. 
I have over 100 scarves, headwraps and headbands that I NEVER wear. I'm making it a goal to wear at least 2 a week.


----------



## naija24

welp, i have three scalp burns on the back of my head right now  completely upset by this set back. fortunately, despite all this crap on my head, i dont' have any damage that I can see. Maybe I need a trim but that's it. 

I've already decided that for the rest of this year, I dont' care about all these SL, NL challenges as much anymore. I just want to get rid of this pixie cut. probably the worst hair decision ever. growing it out is horrible.

I also have been completely turned off by relaxers again now.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> welp, i have three scalp burns on the back of my head right now  completely upset by this set back. fortunately, despite all this crap on my head, i dont' have any damage that I can see. Maybe I need a trim but that's it.
> 
> I've already decided that for the rest of this year, I dont' care about all these SL, NL challenges as much anymore. I just want to get rid of this pixie cut. probably the worst hair decision ever. growing it out is horrible.
> 
> I also have been completely turned off by relaxers again now.



I thought in another thread I told you if you irritated your scalp (scratching scalp on your wash day) that you were going to get sores in your head when you relaxed?! *SPANK*

I tell people don't blame the relaxer, blame your process. *SPANK*


----------



## naija24

Damn, just got spanked in a forum! :O

Well, I definitely learned my lesson. I thought it was from her not basing my scalp enough.


----------



## Dee_33

pre_medicalrulz, how long should one wait between washing and relaxing?  I washed my hair Sunday and thinking about relaxing next Saturday...maybe I should wait an add'l week?  TIA


----------



## LivingDoll

I don't know if I'll purchase anymore secondhand hair products from people.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Is it slack that I'm pushing back wash day while I wait for the products I ordered to come in?

If it is, so be it ! Lol.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

luving me said:


> pre_medicalrulz, how long should one wait between washing and relaxing?  I washed my hair Sunday and thinking about relaxing next Saturday...maybe I should wait an add'l week?  TIA



luving me

The previous poster had asked if she could get her relaxer the day after a wash day. I was telling her that I have done it plenty of times before as long as I DIDNT scratch up the scalp. I simply washed the hair, not the scalp & I was fine.


----------



## MsDee14

Can't wait for summer, so I can rock my hair out more often!


----------



## naija24

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @luving me
> 
> The previous poster had asked if she could get her relaxer the day after a wash day. I was telling her that I have done it plenty of times before as long as I DIDNT scratch up the scalp. I simply washed the hair, not the scalp & I was fine.


 
But I didn't wash my scalp and I still got burns!!


----------



## Evolving78

whiteoleander91 said:


> naija24 don't be discouraged. it takes time to get your hair to where you want it to be. a lot of fails, hits and misses. you will get through this, your hair will grow.



you are so right!  i have dealt with crazy setbacks!  it is truly a journey and a process.  it takes a lot to take your hair into your own hands!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> But I didn't wash my scalp and I still got burns!!



I'm sure you had irritated your scalp one way or the other because that is usually how a scalp is burned. Unless something else was going on that I never heard of. Did she leave it on longer than usual? Do you usually get relaxers or you just started? Put vasaline on your sores if you have some as well.


----------



## faithVA

luving me said:


> pre_medicalrulz, how long should one wait between washing and relaxing?  I washed my hair Sunday and thinking about relaxing next Saturday...maybe I should wait an add'l week?  TIA



From Sunday to Saturday is more than enough time. My scalp tends to be dry like my skin so I usually made sure I waited 3 days.


----------



## sounbeweavable

I bought some JBCO today, so I'll be using that mixture the next two weeks since I'm relaxing Saturday. Then, I'll be alternating between that and my tea tree/MN mix daily. Let's see how this goes!


----------



## NikkiQ

While detangling the other day,I noticed my shed hair had LOTS of SSKs and I am not happy about it! Never really had this problem before and I have no clue what to do 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

i have been oiling my hair for the past two days.  i haven't moisturized. i remember i never used moisturized and would oil my hair all of the time.  it seemed to work and my hair liked it.  it's gotta be a light oil though.


----------



## venusfly

Lissa0821 said:


> I could have written this verbatim myself, except my last relaxer was in December.  I had to pull out my calendar to count how many weeks post I am, which is 16.  I have never stretched this long in my life. I will continue to stretch for now while keeping my gels handy.




Me too. I've also never stretched this long either!!! Looking forward to seeing the length I gained when I relax!


----------



## Babysaffy

I am wondering if I'll finally need to trust someone to trim/dust my hair. I can still do my fringe/bangs and usually do the rest myself too but I'm hesitant for some reason. I'm two weeks post relaxer and need to trim as I didn't after the previous relaxer and my ends are looking straggly. I think I'll attempt it but God forbid I mess up my new length..


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lol found shed hair that knotted itself around strands of my hair. So I took work scissors out of frustration & handled it. smh From now on, the wig stays on daily. smh


----------



## HanaKuroi

Babysaffy said:
			
		

> I am wondering if I'll finally need to trust someone to trim/dust my hair. I can still do my fringe/bangs and usually do the rest myself too but I'm hesitant for some reason. I'm two weeks post relaxer and need to trim as I didn't after the previous relaxer and my ends are looking straggly. I think I'll attempt it but God forbid I mess up my new length..



Better you than some scissor happy stylist.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## daviine

I really wanted to try the Komaza aloe line and Califia spray but leaving conditioner in my hair makes it soft for days..... Perhaps I shouldn't even bother.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I wish there were more t shirts for those of us with curly hair. I always see shirts with afros, although i adore fros, my hair doesn't "fro"  

I feel excluded


----------



## JosieLynn

someone should make a MBL 2014 challenge......


----------



## MileHighDiva

SmilingElephant said:


> I wish there were more t shirts for those of us with curly hair. I always see shirts with afros, although i adore fros, my hair doesn't "fro"
> 
> I feel excluded



Unmet need = business opportunity for you!


----------



## Napp

LivingDoll what happened with the product?


----------



## SmilingElephant

MileHighDiva said:


> Unmet need = business opportunity for you!



Idk how to go about it tho. I love the natural hair community but sometimes i feel like im not a part of it bc my hair is curly, more curly than kinky  Even on YouTube its kinda hard to find hair style tutorials with my hair type. Most just do twists or wash n gos. Maybe im not looking hard enough?


Also, i need some good thick cone free conditioners with protein that i can by from a store. I need BIG bottles.


----------



## LivingDoll

Napp said:
			
		

> LivingDoll what happened with the product?



Napp...nothing really...it just looked kinda unsanitary to me.


----------



## Napp

wow I am realy meticulous when it comes to giving out used products. I make sure everything is clean and there are no stray hairs, clumps etc.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

Anyone else's gray hairs grow faster than the rest?  I swear I just pulled this sucker out and there it was 2 inches long like "Hahaha... I'm back!"


----------



## SmilingElephant

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Anyone else's gray hairs grow faster than the rest?  I swear I just pulled this sucker out and there it was 2 inches long like "Hahaha... I'm back!"



Lol!!!!! That made my day! 

I have a gray hair on my side and when i found it it was the length of an eyelash. I checked about three or four months later, i was able to pull it to chin length.  I'll measure it again when i get home.


----------



## Dee_33

My transition has turned into a long stretch...relaxing this weekend.


----------



## Napp

SmilingElephant really? when i look at your hair it doesnt seem that different from other naturals out there


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I'll be rocking a wig for this spring and summer just to add something new to the fray and to use as a protective style. I just want to leave it be when it gets too warm. Here it is:

http://www.blackhairspray.com/bobbi-boss-synthetic-wig-m879-otto.html


----------



## LivingDoll

Napp...me too but apparently other people...not so much.


----------



## Incognitus

SmilingElephant said:


> Idk how to go about it tho. *I love the natural hair community but sometimes i feel like im not a part of it bc my hair is curly, more curly than kinky*  Even on YouTube its kinda hard to find hair style tutorials with my hair type. Most just do twists or wash n gos. Maybe im not looking hard enough?
> 
> 
> Also, i need some good thick cone free conditioners with protein that i can by from a store. I need BIG bottles.



I guess it's all in the perspective. I tend to see folks having *more* curly than kinky hair.


----------



## TamedTresses

I'm over using magnetic rollers for the time being. I can't stand to sit under a dryer for two hours. I'll stick with mesh rollers for now, because they cut my drying time in half.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Freakin' hair keeps getting caught in the hinges of my glasses....


----------



## SmilingElephant

Anybody up for curly hair chat? Im thinking about doing it tonite or tomorrow nite, 8pm EST.  On Twitter.  
#curlygirlchat 
@ truest0ry

Sound good?


----------



## lana

My hair got caught in my elbow while washing it this past week. I guess I was glad, but the length surprised me.  I'm about bra-strap length.  

I have to wash my hair tonight and I guess I will blow dry it even though I'm trying to watch the heat.  My twist outs come out better with blow dried hair, not soaking wet hair.  I've been thinking about letting a stylist do my next twist out so that I can see if they do it better than me.  I taught myself how to flat twist and that was something I thought I simply could not do.  There is a new natural hair salon down the street.  But if they come at my hair with a small tooth comb, I would leap - I mean LEAP out of the chair.


----------



## LivingDoll

As of Tuesday 4/9, I haven't used direct heat on my hair in 2 months!


----------



## sounbeweavable

I'm taking my weave out tomorrow night and I'm scared/excited to see how my hair will look. I feel like I got about an inch of growth since it was installed, butt I'm hoping there wasn't any breakage or matting.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

total product junkie in the making. spent $125 on hair products yesterday from Amazon now already looking at the next things to buy before my items have even shipped and I've had a chance to test them!


----------



## Evolving78

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Freakin' hair keeps getting caught in the hinges of my glasses....



that mess happens to me too!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I guess nobody wants to do the curly girl chat. I've asked on two hair boards ...no responses :-( lol 

Cancelled


----------



## Incognitus

SmilingElephant Um, what is curly girl chat


----------



## Evolving78

i finally bought some coconut oil.  i don't have a problem using it when the weather isn't cold.  now i gotta get some tea for my tea rinses.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Incognitus said:


> SmilingElephant Um, what is curly girl chat



Well, i was trying to get a chat about curly hair issues going on Twitter. There used to be a natural hair chat every Sunday on Twitter but i haven't been seeing it lately.


----------



## sounbeweavable

I finally relaxed/texlaxed today. I say both because I intended to relax, but wound up underprocessing on purpose at the last minute. I also beefed up my routine by doing the Aphogee two step and rinsing with diluted ACV between my two neutralizer shampoos, conditioning, moisturizing, then oiling my scalp with my JBCO mix and sealing. My hair is sooo shiny and healthy-feeling right now, but I'm going to ghe overnight. Let's see how this new regimen works out.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

I'M FREAKING BORED!!! 

OMFG!!!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My wash n go looked so good yesterday on day Three. Shiny and fluffy. Broke my heart to wash it and put it in a boring ponytail for work


----------



## shasha8685

Can't wear my wigs this weekend. 

My hair better act right is all I have to say....


----------



## Aireen

Bought a very small bottle of Aphogee 2 Step to use after my relaxer. I  think this will be the best thing to do, just buy small bottles of it  and use a spray bottle to distribute it throughout my hair so I'm more  mindful of how much I use.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

When I rinsed out my DC I noticed my thick hair texture for the first time in a long time. And it's getting long enough to where I could put it in a pony tail.  Nice.  On the other hand it's getting warm enough that I think it's time to put away the ACV and get out the baking soda.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'M FREAKING BORED!!!
> 
> OMFG!!!
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



Omg me too! And im on my way to work. And im gonna be bored there too. Can't surf the web there. I might quit soon. Its a shame i daydream about co washing my hair just to get thru the day lol!


----------



## septemberbaby

I meant to post this "Going to be a long night tonight: up dc'ing my hair." in this thread last night.
Sure enough, I was up doing my hair until 1:30 am. :-/


----------



## JosieLynn

Stayed up to do a very light flat iron on my hair for the first time in probably a year. It's crazy I can't remember the last time I flat ironed my hair but I'm amazed to just be at APL. This is literally the longest I have know my hair to be. So excited to be on my way to BSL and eventually WL.


----------



## LivingDoll

Bad hair day in the DMV.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Detangling in the shower makes a heck of a difference in how my hair looks and behaves. I might just be full shoulder length by summer. *whips hair back and forth

I think I found a new product line in CON Argan Oil. I am impressed with the moisturizer We shall see.

My ends are always my issue, because my hair is so prone to frizziness. May have the start roller setting. Ugh, the thought...

I can't wait for the warmer weather so I can enjoy my coconut oil the way I was meant to.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

I am side eyeing Softsheen Carson(L'Oreal) and a certain popular blogger(Curly Nikki) for trying to disguise advertisements for their new product lines(Optimum Care 6-in-1 Miracle Oil and Dark n Lovely Au Naturale) as celebrity hair interviews(Tracy Ellis Ross and Marsha Ambrosius) .


----------



## Babygrowth

I hope all this effort pays off because I'm a hop skip and a jump away from becoming a salon addict again and letting someone else deal with her!


----------



## cherishlove

Omg I don't know what I want to do to my hair braids, sew in or just add some tracks in the back for more length with this bohyme I have.  I will definitely henna tonight.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I made a Darcy's box. I ordered from Sage and I'll have it by Tuesday. 

I ordered Soultanicals on the 29th and I am sure all of my orders placed with other vendors this past week will be here BEFORE Soultanicals.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Dee_33

thought i was gonna relax my hair again, then I bought some Qhemet BRBC and some Camile Rose Aloe Whipped Butter Gel.  Can't wait to try them out on a twist-out.

Eta: tried the brbc on 1 side of my hair, only used a dab but it's too greasy for my hair.  giving it to my sis.


----------



## TamedTresses

I was doing a search and destroy and while trying to cut off one of my split ends, I ended up cutting off the entire section.  Thank goodness it was a small section of about 30-35 strands.


----------



## lamaria211

I just found Kerastase at CVS


----------



## trclemons

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Detangling in the shower makes a heck of a difference in how my hair looks and behaves. I might just be full shoulder length by summer. *whips hair back and forth
> 
> I think I found a new product line in CON Argan Oil. I am impressed with the moisturizer We shall see.
> 
> My ends are always my issue, because my hair is so prone to frizziness. May have the start roller setting. Ugh, the thought...
> 
> I can't wait for the warmer weather so I can enjoy my coconut oil the way I was meant to.


I don't believe in Sister Wives, so I think you need to find a new future husband.


----------



## Dee_33

i've over-complicated my hair reg, going back to what worked for me.  relaxing 3x a year and weekly deep cond and co-washing.


----------



## Saludable84

I need a heat protectant because I want to try flat ironing.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Kindheart

African Pride shea butter shampoo and bouncy pudding are great products.


----------



## whiteoleander91

i'm on fiyaahhh lol

thursday night i straightened my hair so that i could make sure that my hair was even (since i did an impromptu cut like 3? weeks ago)

today I was running some errands and stopped inside sally beauty supply and one of the workers was like, "your hair is so cute and curly!"

then I went inside walgreens and the cashier was like, "your hair is so cute! it's so pretty, may I touch it" (*gasp*  my first hair molestation request!!) we chatted for a bit about hair while i payed for my purchases  


I get sad sometimes since my hair is a lot shorter now (after my little trim the other day I am like 2 inches from apl, I probably cut like 5 inches total) but today was such a confidence boost!! now my hair is a blunt cut and I lovvve it. since i have so many different curl sizes on my head, a blunt cut is so much better for me

sorry for the weird post format, i'm typing this with one hand while eating some fried chicken  

I look good!!! muahahahaaaa :eyebrows2


----------



## whiteoleander91

so I already posted these in the Everyday Hair thread  but I'm having an awesome hair day!!


----------



## SuchaLady

So the Boundless Tresses website doesn't exist anymore


----------



## Kindheart

SuchaLady said:


> So the Boundless Tresses website doesn't exist anymore



SuchaLady is that the scammer's website ?

whiteoleander91 your hair is gorgeous


----------



## whiteoleander91

Kindheart thank you!!


----------



## cherishlove

Kindheart said:


> SuchaLady is that the scammer's website ?
> 
> whiteoleander91 your hair is gorgeous



I was looking for it the other day because it worked very well on my hair.  Now didnt see it.


----------



## myronnie

BF is annoyed at the smell of the sulfur in the revitalizing pomade i use for my edges...I really like it though but I def gotta be more careful with not letting it get on everything..


----------



## sounbeweavable

I gave myself a trim and pretty much trimmed away all of the growth I got since February (1 to 1.5 inches) oh well... At least what's left is healtier.


----------



## SuchaLady

Yes 



Kindheart said:


> SuchaLady is that the scammer's website ?


----------



## hnntrr

One good thing about these twists, seems like my edges are growing in...they seem fuller than normal, I've only had them in one week 3 days ago.... so we will see...I think not manipulating my hair has helped a lot. Only time will tell, hopefully these will last another week or two....didnt braid them correctly so they slip out easy, but it was hard to do with so little hair, especially in the back....


----------



## Dee_33

Relaxed my hair tonight and it came out great.  Now I want some highlights...wonder how long I should wait before getting them???  I'm thinking 3 or 4 weeks maybe???  Hmmmm can I do a demi-perm color while I'm relaxed???  Off to research.


----------



## myronnie

Just cancelled curlkit after 1 month. I can't deal with the spills and the slow shipping when they are supposed to be a business!! The email this morning just set it off...less than 1% had spills in their Curlkit??? Like really...I don't think so..you could have left that out.


----------



## HanaKuroi

myronnie said:
			
		

> Just cancelled curlkit after 1 month. I can't deal with the spills and the slow shipping when they are supposed to be a business!! The email this morning just set it off...less than 1% had spills in their Curlkit??? Like really...I don't think so..you could have left that out.



Oooooo. I was reading about those

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## myronnie

HanaKuroi said:


> Oooooo. I was reading about those
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I was alright when they offered to replace the products BUT they sent an email early this morning that just rubbed me the wrong way. A LOT of people on facebook and another forum were talking about how their products had spilled and to say that less than 1% of the curlkits had a spill issue just seems unbelievable to me . I'd rather that you acknowledge an issue than try to backtrack and cover yourself. 

"Based on our numbers, a few CurlKits (less than 1% of our CurlKits) were damaged due to rough handling during shipment. Our fulfillment center is aware of the situation and they are taking all measures necessary to make sure that this does not happen again.  The brands have been contacted and orders have been made for replacement products.  These should be arriving shortly, once we get them in our facility we will mail out replacements to you."

I want to see how they came up with those numbers and why they felt it necessary to add that into the email..I mean are they going to replace all of the products for each person since there were so many issues or are they going to individualize each replacement? I hope that they still replace my product even though I cancelled..

Oh AND the ori essentials moisturizer that was provided is virtually unusable. It is NOT emulsified correctly..I don't care what they're saying about it being all natural and it needs to be shaken etc etc I've experienced products that haven't emulsified correctly and it behaves exactly like it. Even when shaken the consistency is not correct..and it quickly separates so that the water is all on the bottom and the cream is on the top. Just disappointed I guess since I waited almost 2 months for this curlkit (since March was sold out). Sigh.


----------



## Ogoma

Natural hair companies there is something wrong with this equation: 

Time it takes to get product out of bottle > Time it takes to product on hair.

Packaging is part of my experience as a customer. Container type, bottle opening, and right size pumps are indicators of whether a company cares about the customers experience with their products or even bothered testing how it will be used.


----------



## Tonto

i've had a weave for a week and it seems like it has been a month... Lord Have Mercy!


----------



## Napp

I feel like need a break from these forums for a while


----------



## sounbeweavable

I just tried Nioxin for the first time and my hair felt noticably different as soon as I rinsed out the conditioner. This might be a winner.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

Cut my hair from MBL to SL last night. 
I'm scared I made the wrong decision, but at the same time, I feel kind of free.


----------



## HanaKuroi

myronnie said:
			
		

> I was alright when they offered to replace the products BUT they sent an email early this morning that just rubbed me the wrong way. A LOT of people on facebook and another forum were talking about how their products had spilled and to say that less than 1% of the curlkits had a spill issue just seems unbelievable to me . I'd rather that you acknowledge an issue than try to backtrack and cover yourself.
> 
> "Based on our numbers, a few CurlKits (less than 1% of our CurlKits) were damaged due to rough handling during shipment. Our fulfillment center is aware of the situation and they are taking all measures necessary to make sure that this does not happen again.  The brands have been contacted and orders have been made for replacement products.  These should be arriving shortly, once we get them in our facility we will mail out replacements to you."
> 
> I want to see how they came up with those numbers and why they felt it necessary to add that into the email..I mean are they going to replace all of the products for each person since there were so many issues or are they going to individualize each replacement? I hope that they still replace my product even though I cancelled..
> 
> Oh AND the ori essentials moisturizer that was provided is virtually unusable. It is NOT emulsified correctly..I don't care what they're saying about it being all natural and it needs to be shaken etc etc I've experienced products that haven't emulsified correctly and it behaves exactly like it. Even when shaken the consistency is not correct..and it quickly separates so that the water is all on the bottom and the cream is on the top. Just disappointed I guess since I waited almost 2 months for this curlkit (since March was sold out). Sigh.



That is ridiculous. I was going to subscribe but I will not now. I will just keep trying new vendors that I find mentioned on here.

I get a couple of boxes but they are not hair related.

Did they not wrap anything? I saw some pictures. *Smh* they get greedy. They need to stay small so  quality control doesn't suffer.

Sorry that happened. Ugh!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

i dont yet know if scalp massages do anything, but they sure do feel good


----------



## NJoy

I think its time to henna and indigo this hairline.


----------



## Jobwright

NJoy Please video your henna and indigo treatment. I would really like to see someone do it correctly.  I am such a visual person and would like to watch how it should be done.


----------



## Babygrowth

I never thought I would buy plastic caps that are actually too small for this short thick hair of mines!!! Feels kinda good!


----------



## NJoy

Jobwright said:


> @NJoy Please video your henna and indigo treatment. I would really like to see someone do it correctly. I am such a visual person and would like to watch how it should be done.


 
 Ok, I will.  I have to just find time to do it. But I'll let you know when it's done.


----------



## sharifeh

I'm jealous of those that can wash every two weeks. It's been a week and a half and my hair itchy and flaky  I know tmi 
But yeah a week max. Twice a week is better. Ugh I wish I could somehow do low mani, I can't.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Babygrowth said:


> I never thought I would buy plastic caps that are actually too small for this short thick hair of mines!!! Feels kinda good!



Enjoy it! 

I have to double up when I use them! Feels good!


----------



## NJoy

Note to self: Stop braiding your hair to the ends.   That is all.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Two years ago I never thought I'd hear myself say "I love my new growth". Now I find myself pampering it, grooming it, rubbing it like it's my own personal pet. I'm just shy of giving it a name.


----------



## Renewed1

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Cut my hair from MBL to SL last night.
> I'm scared I made the wrong decision, but at the same time, I feel kind of free.




Chaosbutterfly  I did the same thing in January.  Well, I was BSL and I cut to SL, I regretted it.  But it's only hair and will grow back again. 

But my hair goal is to try to get MBL before the middle of next year, so it's all good.

Random thought.........I'm trying to grow out this texlax, but if my hair doesn't behave.  I will texlax again, I can't stand this "POOF" my hair does.  No amount of gel, can control this mess. 

le sigh


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

Renewed1 said:


> Chaosbutterfly  I did the same thing in January.  Well, I was BSL and I cut to SL, I regretted it.  *But it's only hair and will grow back again. *
> 
> But my hair goal is to try to get MBL before the middle of next year, so it's all good.
> 
> Random thought.........I'm trying to grow out this texlax, but if my hair doesn't behave.  I will texlax again, I can't stand this "POOF" my hair does.  No amount of gel, can control this mess.
> 
> le sigh



It's so true. Most of the time, I forget it's gone because I am super low-manipulation and bun daily. I had to redo bun at work today and got really disoriented, like where the hell is the rest of my hair. 
And then I was like oh yeah.


----------



## Renewed1

Chaosbutterfly said:


> It's so true. Most of the time, I forget it's gone because I am super low-manipulation and bun daily. I had to redo bun at work today and got really disoriented,* like where the hell is the rest of my hair.
> And then I was like oh yeah*.



NOW THAT WAS FUNNY!!!


----------



## myronnie

I really don't want to like this Naturalista Juicy because it's essentially just an expensive whipped shea butter with too many oils..but it really is a good sealer.


----------



## LivingDoll

I don't like that the Hairveda samples are in packets and not bottles/jars because there's no way to reseal them. Maybe i'll have to find some small containers. Oh well...


----------



## HanaKuroi

NJoy said:
			
		

> Note to self: Stop braiding your hair to the ends.   That is all.



Or braid it ti the end and then decide it is a good idea to throw tiny flexirods and roll your hair up to your scalp. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## shasha8685

My next relaxer is in May and I really don't want to be the one to do it....


----------



## Saludable84

shasha8685 said:


> My next relaxer is in May and I really don't want to be the one to do it....



You have a friend to help you. That's works for me.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## mshoneyfly

I am going silicone free for the rest of this month. My relaxed hair seems too fragile and raggedy when I use them


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I've been "doing" my hair for the last few hours. 

Taking breaks to eat, watch movies, run errands is soooo counterproductive, but I can't help it. Hopefully I end up with a style before the night is up instead of getting tired & taking it down.


----------



## JosieLynn

never had so much growth, my winter of protective styling seems like it worked....now i'm nervous I won't be able to maintain the same amount of retention with the warmer weather coming. I'm still PS'ing but now it's not totally under wraps....erplexed


----------



## cherishlove

Soooo I hate it when you tell people everything and when you ask them what they do they tell you nothing....  With friends like this who needs enemies..... 

That's why I love LHCF


----------



## veesweets

It's so annoying when companies dont give the full ingredients list for their products. The new salted caramel creme brulee conditioner from cream and coco has my interest based on the description. I'd like to know exactly what's in it before I buy though


----------



## NIN4eva

I've decided to transition out of bone straight to texlaxing. I love playing with length but this flat hair just isn't working for me...


----------



## Renewed1

I want to texlax my hair; I give up trying to fight this excessive poofiness.  My head is too big to have tight coily hair.

I want a nice full cap wig.  It's a shame these beauty supply stores charge so much.


----------



## MsDee14

Mission: Get hair as moisturized as possible, but not oily!


----------



## HanaKuroi

veesweets said:
			
		

> It's so annoying when companies dont give the full ingredients list for their products. The new salted caramel creme brulee conditioner from cream and coco has my interest based on the description. I'd like to know exactly what's in it before I buy though



Maybe they will start when they get sued. I have allergies and had a reaction to something that wasn't listed. 

I also hate when they change ingredients but don't tell you and they  keep using the same labels.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## blue_flower

I had planned on getting my hair cut 2 inches every couple of months or something but I changed my mind. I cant do short hair and plus my texturized ends can blend in with my new growth. I'm going to just keep my hair moisterized and continue to grow it out. 

I added coconut oil to my watery conditioner bottle and my hair feels so much softer after I take out my braids in the morning. Ive heard a lot of good things about grape seed oil so I will try that next time. 

I wasted money on those Miss Jessie products I bought except for the sweetback deep conditioner. Fortunately, I got that stuff on sale. I just have to figure out what to do with it since most of those products did nothing for my hair.


----------



## blue_flower

I posted in the wrong thread...oh well!


----------



## NJoy

I'm sneaking up on 2yr since my last texlax. I'd probably be around hip length by now if I hadn't cut the texlaxed ends as well as the straight. Ah well.  I'll be back.


----------



## Damaged but not out

What is this girls youtube?


----------



## gorgeoushair

^^That's xgoldn


----------



## DivineNapps1728

The style I attempted did not at all turn out as I'd hoped. I'll either have to add extensions to have the fullness I desire or start fresh.

What I'd do for thick hair some days. Smh.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm happy with my hair right now but I'm ready to get my length to the next level. Especially as summer is coming up. So I think I'm going to go back on Hairfinity when my internship begins after my finals finish.


----------



## Saga

Ghuuuuuuuurl, my scalp is ITCH-IN! *pats head*

Can't wait to wash my hair this week!!!


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

Sometimes i come on the forum and think some of these ladies do the absolute mostest. all nuts and juices and berries with a dash of juju. and then... i try something that seems like it wont do nuffin and it works wonderfully. Scalp massages with castor oil. Not much just about half a cap full. it's amazing. i went from having to moisturise daily to once a week. this hair thing is going to be a breeze from now on


----------



## heirloom

These last three weeks of my stretch are going to be hard. The jungle hasn't been this dense since I was a child


----------



## Daughter

Back to BSL after getting rid of damaged ends. That length was my goal but now I'm feeling ambitious and will go for WL.

Thinking about getting a flat iron, I don't know...


----------



## PPGbubbles

I now know BSL ain't gonna cut it :/ doesn't feel long. 

I think it's cuz I'm a shorty with a short torso. Maybe MBL will look more dramatic.

Also I must confess that I am a hair whipper. I swing my natural hair when straight like it is now. My room mate pointed it out  kinda embarrassing :/


----------



## SlimPickinz

I hate when I google something hair related and the forum pops up. It's like google is telling me to use the search function. I hate using the search lol I never find what I want.


----------



## whiteoleander91

MsDee14 said:


> Mission: Get hair as moisturized as possible, but not oily!



MsDee14 have you ever tried safflower oil? It's awesome, my fav oil. I add some to my conditioner and it's like _perfection_. It's a great sealant and is high in ceramides. It has really helped improve the health of my hair, plus my hair always feels very moisturized 

_________________


I've been really wanting to pick up some extra virgin coconut oil. Vitamin Shoppe is like 5 seconds from where I live, I need to stop being lazy lol.


----------



## MsDee14

whiteoleander91 said:


> MsDee14 have you ever tried safflower oil? It's awesome, my fav oil. I add some to my conditioner and it's like _perfection_. It's a great sealant and is high in ceramides. It has really helped improve the health of my hair, plus my hair always feels very moisturized
> 
> _________________
> 
> 
> I've been really wanting to pick up some extra virgin coconut oil. Vitamin Shoppe is like 5 seconds from where I live, I need to stop being lazy lol.



whiteoleander91 I have tried Safflower oil when I was relaxed and loved it. Thanks for reminding me about that oil! I will pick some up soon and see how it works on my natural hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^hope it works out! :3


----------



## HanaKuroi

I used sone safflower oil to fry sone tortillas in. Can I use it to prepoo with? Does heating it up change the properties?

Am
I crazy?

Can I use leftover oil in my hair?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^lmao

I don't know about the heating thing, but yes, you can prepoo with it! Leftover oil from frying tortillas? Like...do you mean the rest of the oil that's in the container (unused)? If so, I don't see why not. Your post was funny :3


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ummmm,

I meant the used oil. 

Lol

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^ girl!! no!! lmao


----------



## Saludable84

I want to wear my hair out after a year and a half of bunning it. 

I need to stop acting brand new because I got little length. 

I still want to wear it out. Just scared I will dry it out. Mostly paranoia.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## naija24

my hair has finally touched my neck after 4 months of growing it out from a shaven BC. I know my hair is really short compared to....everyone on this board, but I'm insanely thrilled about this development. 

This was my hair in late January. I had 1/2 an inch of hair all over. 





And this is my hair today!!










Yay happy hair journey!! I think I'll hit neck length by August, as planned.


----------



## HanaKuroi

whiteoleander91 said:
			
		

> ^^ girl!! no!! lmao



 just checking 

It wasn't leftover chicken oil. Lololol

Okay I will throw it out. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## LivingDoll

I received my Oyin samples today...love that they are in bottles & jars. They even came in a cute plastic pouch...I opened those samples and used them for my twists tonight...we'll see how my hair turns out tomorrow. I used the Greg juice, Hair Dew, Shine and Define cream, and Burnt Sugar Pomade. Guess I'll use the Honey Hemp on next wash day maybe...the Hairveda Sample Box won't get used for a while. Those packets just don't do it for me.

ETA: I might break out the Hairveda Shikakai Shampoo bar and the Cocosta and Jardin oils...


----------



## shasha8685

My hair is appreciating this Hairveda whipped ends.


----------



## NJoy

Hubby's going out of town in the morning. You know what that means? It's on! Hair Time uninterrupted!  ..... Uh, but I'm gonna miss him tho.  (he was peeking over my shoulder just now )


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

My hair is loving the LOC Method. I can do this every 2-3 days without worry of dryness. I'm so glad I found out about this because I think moisturizing and sealing every day was doing more harm than good.


----------



## virtuenow

NJoy said:


> Hubby's going out of town in the morning. You know what that means? It's on! Hair Time uninterrupted!  ..... Uh, but I'm gonna miss him tho.  (he was peeking over my shoulder just now )



Wow, this thing just got real.


----------



## cherishlove

So I decided to French braid my hair.  I may do this every week.  I'm liking it.


----------



## LivingDoll

So I google imaged "twist out" and the pics are


----------



## LivingDoll

I really want to go to the Oyin Bottling Party on Sunday but I don't want to miss church. 

25% off plus a $25 coupon would sure be nice to use on some more Oyin Stuff. 

I'll surely attend the next one.


----------



## cynd

soldier4hair said:


> So I decided to French braid my hair. I may do this every week. I'm liking it.


 
Very pretty soldier4hair.


----------



## cherishlove

cynd said:


> Very pretty soldier4hair.



cynd thank you.  I decided to put this at the end and bring it to the front.


----------



## Evolving78

PPGbubbles said:


> I now know BSL ain't gonna cut it :/ doesn't feel long.
> 
> I think it's cuz I'm a shorty with a short torso. Maybe MBL will look more dramatic.
> 
> Also I must confess that I am a hair whipper. I swing my natural hair when straight like it is now. My room mate pointed it out  kinda embarrassing :/



i am a hair flipper!  no shame in my game!  and i feel you on the MBL too! i want dramatic hair, so i can be more dramatic with my flip!


----------



## SuchaLady

Can't wait to go to the hair store haven't been in forever  I'm sorry but y'all will have to make it illegal to keep me out of Korean BSS.  They are my fave and i dont care; they have everything. This trip I'm going for lashes


----------



## Daughter

I think I may get myself a ghd flat iron 

Now to research heat protectants...


----------



## Babygrowth

LivingDoll said:


> I really want to go to the Oyin Bottling Party on Sunday but I don't want to miss church.
> 
> 25% off plus a $25 coupon would sure be nice to use on some more Oyin Stuff.
> 
> I'll surely attend the next one.



Girl, everytime I hit "attend event" its sold out! I can't get in! I mean 20mins later its full! Lol! I want to go bad as crap!!!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

NOT including my Phibbs hair dryer and my one salon visit I have spent about $300 in hair products in the last...oh let's say about 5 months. This should really be a tax write off. I'm stimulating the economy and supporting small (mostly black-owned) businesses.

*Writing letter to Michelle Obama right...now!*


----------



## pearcey

myronnie said:


> BF is annoyed at the smell of the sulfur in the revitalizing pomade i use for my edges...I really like it though but I def gotta be more careful with not letting it get on everything..



wow.  'same thing happened years ago...[whoa...ten] when i woud use lavendar, rosemary, or whatever oil Grandma's shoppe was selling on my temples.  DH was NOT in hair heaven.  The smells  were horrible, and the 'oils' dried out the little bits I did have.... [didn't know about 'carrier oils'...]

now, I just deal...I don't think anything will help my edges, besides ignoring them...so then i can go, voila!!! .00001 of an inch in 2 years~LOL...


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Loving my hair right now


----------



## LivingDoll

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> Girl, everytime I hit "attend event" its sold out! I can't get in! I mean 20mins later its full! Lol! I want to go bad as crap!!!



Babygrowth...Really?! I've never tried to RSVP...how often do you get the invites?


----------



## Babygrowth

LivingDoll said:


> Babygrowth...Really?! I've never tried to RSVP...how often do you get the invites?



LivingDoll every Monday around 10amish they email me an invite but every time I click on it either they are full or I'm placed on a waitlist!


----------



## LivingDoll

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> LivingDoll every Monday around 10amish they email me an invite but every time I click on it either they are full or I'm placed on a waitlist!



Babygrowth...that is too funny. On Monday i'll try to RSVP and see what happens...those parties must be hella fun! Its probably the discount & free products...


----------



## QueenAmaka

I am loving the warm weather! I have been able to cowash my hair every morning this whole week and let it airdry in a ponytail for work. Super Easy!


----------



## lamaria211

i cant find my Mason Pearson comb!!! guess ill have to buy another one


----------



## VictoriaCrystal

Cut the relaxer out of mine Mar.2012.. I straightened it in Nov. and realized that it looked like it had been cut in layers and I was very pleased because I have not trimmed my ends yet and the evenness means that I have not broken it off at all...I attribute it to my way of combing it...and not letting hair balls accumulate...got another year to go..then deciding whether to relax again or keep it natural..other than it being so hot in summer..I am pleased..no air gets thru it..going to wear it up all summer!


----------



## JosieLynn

there's no better feeling than seeing your curls in washing your hair after a straight style....glad to know I'm taking good care of my hair! Only YOU can prevent heat damage *Smokey the Bear voice*


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I henna'ed my hair for the first time tonight and I really like how it came out!  my curls clump more than ever. 

The only problem is in direct sunlight you can see the I missed the first cm of my hairline . That's probably because that section dried out and didn't get to marinate in the warmth like the rest of my hair. 

I'm hoping to do this every 2 weeks. I used the Godrej nupur henna w/ the 9 herbs. My mix was simple 4 cups of water (definitely could have used less water) and a tablespoon of lemon.


----------



## AlliCat

Yesterday's co-wash taught me 2 things:

1. When I'm deep in my stretch, my hair loves thin, "watery" conditioners
2. Take reviews with a grain of salt. Yesterday I purchased a La Coupe conditioner that I've never heard about, but I bought it based on the ingredients and it's cone-freeness. Needed something light for after my workout and this was amazing. Had I stuck with HE or the other more well-reviewed brands I wouldn't have given it a chance. But now I really like it.


----------



## mshoneyfly

AlliCat said:


> Yesterday's co-wash taught me 2 things:
> 
> 1. When I'm deep in my stretch, my hair loves thin, "watery" conditioners
> 2. Take reviews with a grain of salt. Yesterday I purchased a La Coupe conditioner that I've never heard about, but I bought it based on the ingredients and it's cone-freeness. Needed something light for after my workout and this was amazing. Had I stuck with HE or the other more well-reviewed brands I wouldn't have given it a chance. But now I really like it.



I have recently sworn off cones too. I am convinced they were stunting my retention!

How deep are in your stretch?


----------



## NikkiQ

I feel like a poodle right now detangling my hair and removing shed hairs


----------



## naturalagain2

Set my appointment to get a sew in for the end of next week so I need to take these flat twist out at least by Saturday. I'm really proud of myself for sticking to protective styles this year so far.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

*note to self* Never order products online with an empty stomach. I end up ordering too much because my mouth is salivating at the thought of eating them. Product binge!


----------



## LivingDoll

The tone around here is bizarre today.


----------



## Lissa0821

My SO is helping me dye my hair tonight, this should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## hnntrr

I duno what to do with this natural hair. It doesnt coil on itself completely yet so half of my hair is still straight from heat damage and half is coily and its just a big gross thick odd mess and i look a hot mess and i dont know what to do except put a hat on and hope for the best. Maybe ill go to the beauty supply store earlier than I anticipated and just install today instead of waiting. seriously getting discouraged.


----------



## LivingDoll

hnntrr said:


> I duno what to do with this natural hair. It doesnt coil on itself completely yet so half of my hair is still straight from heat damage and half is coily and its just a big gross thick odd mess and i look a hot mess and i dont know what to do except put a hat on and hope for the best. Maybe ill go to the beauty supply store earlier than I anticipated and just install today instead of waiting. seriously getting discouraged.


 
hey hnntrr

What about doing a braid out or twist out? It will help to make the hair texture appear more uniform.


----------



## hnntrr

LivingDoll said:


> hey hnntrr
> 
> What about doing a braid out or twist out? It will help to make the hair texture appear more uniform.



My hair is too short  its like 2, 2 1/2 inches long. and a bantu knot out will be OKAY but not great...my hair never does good with braid or twist outs :/


----------



## Babygrowth

hnntrr what about coils? You can do finger coils or comb coils and leave them in or separate them...


----------



## hnntrr

Babygrowth said:


> hnntrr what about coils? You can do finger coils or comb coils and leave them in or separate them...



How do you do that? I tried finger coils (I may have been doing them wrong) and they didnt stay at ALL! I thought about doing a straw set? But I dont know how that will look...


----------



## Babygrowth

hnntrr said:


> How do you do that? I tried finger coils (I may have been doing them wrong) and they didnt stay at ALL! I thought about doing a straw set? But I dont know how that will look...



A straw set will be cute! Comb coils you use a small tooth comb and grab the hair at the root an begin twisting pulling down the length gently as you go and then you should have a coil! Youtube may show you better than my explanation!


----------



## LivingDoll

hnntrr said:


> My hair is too short  its like 2, 2 1/2 inches long. and a bantu knot out will be OKAY but not great...my hair never does good with braid or twist outs :/


 
@hnntrr...

If you have enough hair for a bantu knot out, you can do a twist/braid out. 

How are you doing them? 

I can't do individual twists. I have to two strand twist my hair down flat, like a braid. I do 6-8 of them all over. It makes a HUGE difference in the outcome. Individual twists make me look like the cryptkeeper because my hair strands are fine. I also put an extra small sponge roller (using an end paper of course) on the end of my hair so that the ends will have some curl. I hate to see twist/braid outs with straight ends. 

Whatever style you do will take practice...you may have to tweak the products you use and the methods....several times.  Keep trying different things though. Don't give up. 

Maybe you can try a rod set? It will be short, but you can style it with headbands and/or barettes...you could put it back in a faux-puff too.


----------



## Britt

My hair really does not like drug store products or anything with cones in it. I thought I'd try something out cheaper and bought the new Garnier line, didn't like it and then I figured I'd go back to the Tresemee Naturals line since I liked it at one time -- don't like that either. My hair just has a different feel compared to when I use real quality products. Elucence, Kenra, Darcy's conditioner, Kbb leave in, even my hair moisturizer it's a different quality and list of ingredients that make all the difference. I bought Rusk sensory leave in and it's _ok_ I won't buy it again. I can feel the difference compared to more natural leave ins. It's like they sink into my strands and the Rusk just smells good and smoothes my wet hair.


----------



## laylaaa

Does anyone else get really nervous about trying new styles... especially roller sets?


 I'm so scared of the final result that I cleansed and prepped one section of hair to do ONE roller just to see how bad/good I am and avoid freaking out. If this doesn't work, I'm getting a weave and some Ben & Jerry's.


----------



## shasha8685

One of my friends asked me for advice about half wigs today.

It made me all happy inside. I like giving hair advice when advice is requested from me.


----------



## Meritamen

I felt really cute at the gym with my two afro puffs today.

I'm in need of a new blow dryer. I would like one that doesn't rip my hair out while I'm trying to comb through it.


----------



## hnntrr

LivingDoll said:


> @hnntrr...
> 
> If you have enough hair for a bantu knot out, you can do a twist/braid out.
> 
> How are you doing them?
> 
> I can't do individual twists. I have to two strand twist my hair down flat, like a braid. I do 6-8 of them all over. It makes a HUGE difference in the outcome. Individual twists make me look like the cryptkeeper because my hair strands are fine. I also put an extra small sponge roller (using an end paper of course) on the end of my hair so that the ends will have some curl. I hate to see twist/braid outs with straight ends.
> 
> Whatever style you do will take practice...you may have to tweak the products you use and the methods....several times.  Keep trying different things though. Don't give up.
> 
> Maybe you can try a rod set? It will be short, but you can style it with headbands and/or barettes...you could put it back in a faux-puff too.




So for the time being I tried a wash and go cause i didnt have enough time to try a straw set tonight, and just flat twisted the really undefined parts. I think I kinda like it. I took some pictures...tell me what you think I dont wanna go out the house lookin like a fool tomorow cause I think my WnG looked good....if its poopy then ill just do some 50's pin up and scarf it tomorrow and saturday till i can get my twists in again. Maybe if I wait a week I can get away with scarfs and wraps till thursday....
 Sorry its hard to see my pictures on my iphone suck.


----------



## LivingDoll

hnntrr...

I don't think it looks bad. Maybe do some smaller twists in front overnight. I think it will give you the definition that you're looking for. Look at some youtube vids on "shingling" if you haven't already...it will help you figure out how to really make your curlies pop.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Trying the GHE tonight.


----------



## Napp

Brittster said:


> My hair really does not like drug store products or anything with cones in it. I thought I'd try something out cheaper and bought the new Garnier line, didn't like it and then I figured I'd go back to the Tresemee Naturals line since I liked it at one time -- don't like that either. My hair just has a different feel compared to when I use real quality products. Elucence, Kenra, Darcy's conditioner, Kbb leave in, even my hair moisturizer it's a different quality and list of ingredients that make all the difference. I bought Rusk sensory leave in and it's _ok_ I won't buy it again. I can feel the difference compared to more natural leave ins. It's like they sink into my strands and the Rusk just smells good and smoothes my wet hair.



Brittster I agree about drugstore products! I don't think I can go back after being spoiled with better quality products. Im not too sold on the all natural stuff though but I really love using salon quality products. I plan on trying some higher end natural stuff once i get rid of my relaxed ends.


----------



## hnntrr

LivingDoll said:


> hnntrr...
> 
> I don't think it looks bad. Maybe do some smaller twists in front overnight. I think it will give you the definition that you're looking for. Look at some youtube vids on "shingling" if you haven't already...it will help you figure out how to really make your curlies pop.



I looked at shingling...I might try it but from trying that before anytime I comb through my hair and it pulls straight it dries straight regardless of my roots. I might try a patch tomorrow...but all I have is curly creme brulee and I dont know how that will work. Guess I will be waking up early and rewashing and trying shingling tomorrow to see how it works. Augh this is so much work. Thanks for your help 

Maybe my hair is just confused. Its been relaxed and flat ironed since was 9...now it doesnt know how to act and I dont know how to fix it D:. This is harder than I thought.


----------



## Napp

hnntrr I think your natural hair needs to grow out a bit more to start looking right. your curl looks loose and it doesn't look like it has enough length to curl up all of the way imo,


----------



## LivingDoll

hnntrr...are you sure that you cut all of the relaxed ends off? If so, do you think that you may have some heat damage?


----------



## faithVA

Finger coils for 15 weeks sounds like a long time. But so far they have been a hit. All this week strangers have stopped me on the street and spoken to me in elevators and said they liked my hair  The man shouted at me this morning  And I thought they looked pretty raggedy this morning. 

Maybe that's just what I needed to tough it out.


----------



## LivingDoll

I look like a q-tip today.


----------



## naija24

So my hair isn't long by any means, but it's just hit that point where if I wrap my hair, it gets bent in the back. I don't have enough hair to wrap it around my head so I don't knkow what to do. I don't want my hair getting bent every night and causing stress to my stands.

Suggestions?


----------



## MrsMe

I'm done with my locs. This year will be my last year with locs and then I'm give my hair FREE! I loved the experience and my hair grew like weeds for the past 4 years. It's just time to move on. 
I knew I was going to cut them off at some point so it's no surprise. I'm definitely going to wear wigs because I've lost some hair around my edges and I want to baby them.

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos


----------



## Lissa0821

I noticed that since I stopped prepooing with oil, my hair is not as shiny as it use to be.  I thought I had found a way to shorten my wash day but I need my shine back.


----------



## LivingDoll

MrsMe...my sister is talking about cutting her locs off too...she's been growing hers about 4 years also. Is it common for people to cut them at the 4 year mark?


----------



## Britt

Napp said:


> @Brittster I agree about drugstore products! I don't think I can go back after being spoiled with better quality products. Im not too sold on the all natural stuff though but I really love using salon quality products. I plan on trying some higher end natural stuff once i get rid of my relaxed ends.


 
Oh yeah! My hair is spoiled. My airdried hair after using the tresemee naturals line and following up w/ the Rusk sensories leave in, feels different. It's not as moisturized.


----------



## MrsMe

LivingDoll said:


> MrsMe...my sister is talking about cutting her locs off too...she's been growing hers about 4 years also. Is it common for people to cut them at the 4 year mark?



I don't know.  Part of it may be the maintenance. I don't retwist mine often so I get a mini Afro quickly if I sweat or my hair gets wet. It takes literally 24hrs for my hair to dry which always makes me paranoid about mildew (so far I've been able to avoid it). I play around with it and style in many ways but my fingers are aching for loose hair. 
I know I will complain about it when I do cut them off.  
I plan on retaining as much length as I can by cutting them close to unraveled roots and detangling the rest as much as I can.

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos


----------



## faithVA

[USER=89445 said:
			
		

> MrsMe[/USER];18268833]I'm done with my locs. This year will be my last year with locs and then I'm give my hair FREE! I loved the experience and my hair grew like weeds for the past 4 years. It's just time to move on.
> I knew I was going to cut them off at some point so it's no surprise. I'm definitely going to wear wigs because I've lost some hair around my edges and I want to baby them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos



Do you have to cut them? Have you ever considered picking them out? I know it takes a long time but not as long as regrowing all your hair. One of the LHCFers took hers out last year I think and retained most of it.


----------



## caliscurls

Been oiling and lightly messaging my scalp about every other night lately because I read it helps prevent tangling. So far so good, it's only been two weeks but its working. Using Wild Hair Growth Oil for now (had some in my stash)


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Yaaaaaayyyyyy the hair I ordered from London made it on time! Time to install these box braids, I've missed them.


----------



## hnntrr

LivingDoll said:


> hnntrr...are you sure that you cut all of the relaxed ends off? If so, do you think that you may have some heat damage?



I am pretty sure, i think its heat damage.  I had around 3 inches of ng....in jan i flat ironed and I think thats what cause the last inch to fry....which is where the heat damage starts. I didnt wanna cut it too short then not be able to do twists and braids...

Napp,

Maybe that is iti think my curl pattern is weird and my old stylist said it may be that I have a really loose curl pattern in some areas thats not long enough to curl on itself properly...which makes since cause of i pull my hair straight especially at the crown it stays elongated and dries straight without too much effort...then when i wash it it curls back up....the back of my head coils into straw ringlets then the last 1/2 is straight cause of heat damage....but the top of my head is small s curls which dont coil at all...even the NG which I havnt straightened....so I really dont know what my curl pattern is at this point. I heard that for some people takes a few months after you BC for the curls to start forming correctly...I dont really know. I know my whole head isnt heat damaged cause I flat ironed over a month ago and the NG still grows in straight and then S curls at the top of my head...my moms hair is the same way its small s curls that grow out of her head especially at the crown and then the back coils and shes been natural for 2 years and doesnt flat iron her hair at all.


Eta: 
So after talking with my mother her hair does exactly the same as mine, which grows straight about 1/2-2 inches then turns into waves at the crown...that turn into coils in the back of her head, they look almost exactly like my waves only they are smaller s curls and she has APL hair that doesn't shrink much at all, it hangs long and is almost to BSL is she stretches it....and like I said shes been natural for 2 years and is on a wig regimen and uses NO heat. 

   Turns out that my grandmother and great grandmother had similar hair except theyre hair was pretty much straight with very little curl but it was really thick and coarse....since they were white/indian/black...my great grand father was white cuban black so his hair was curliler...which resulted in her mother and my mothers hair texture...which is the small s curls. 
     My mom inhereted her kinkyness from her father who was black....so she has s curls and coils. My sister has full coils but her crown grows out 1/2 inch then coils...but if she parts it down the middle it lays flat...
      then my dads mother was half white/indian and his dad was black so hair grows out straight about then s curls and his hair is not any longer than 1/2 inch so his hair looks like coarse straight hair with a slight wave....when it was longer is s curls after about an inch so I think thats where my hair texture comes from...

I think the parts that are Completely straight is heat damage which is the very ends but the part that s curls is just my curl pattern and like you said wont look right until my hair grows out more....I think I just have that curl pattern that looks better on longer hair than short hair.

All that to say hopefully time will tell, but as per my moms info and my stylist and the help of you guys I will figure something out...I think I just have a weird curl pattern that is going to be a little harder to figure out than I thought. i loce challenges though so it will be fun. In the meantime I know I will have a l ot more questions, frustrations and what not so I thank you all for bearing with me.  I am also going to continue ith PS styles with extensions as braids or twists while it grows to see if my texture really does change.


----------



## lana

I saw/met a girl with a cute multi colored twist out and a stinky attitude.  My friend's friend needs to get it together.  Her cute hair was dull only because of the haterish look on her face.  

On to other hair thoughts: 

I washed my hair last night, but first I applied Henna to my few gray strands that are now darker red.  I then applied a mixture of Indigo/Henna.  My hair looks dark and healthy this morning. 

I *really* like the way that using Indigo/Henna on targeted spots isn't so messy and really works for me. 

I deep conditioned with heat and a few plastic bags under a hooded dryer.  Then I gently blow dried with my heat protectant in.  I'm planning to flat iron it tonight and roll the ends for the weekend.  I really like how well I can work with this transitioning hair.  I can see my natural texture now really well at 8 months post texlaxer and it's not much different than my texlaxed hair, ergo...not that scary to deal with at home (no salon).


----------



## MrsMe

faithVA said:


> Do you have to cut them? Have you ever considered picking them out? I know it takes a long time but not as long as regrowing all your hair. One of the LHCFers took hers out last year I think and retained most of it.



I will try my best to do that, but knowing myself I might give up before I finish.

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos


----------



## Raspberry

Brittster said:


> Oh yeah! My hair is spoiled. My airdried hair after using the tresemee naturals line and following up w/ the Rusk sensories leave in, feels different. It's not as moisturized.



Brittster Rusk smoother works great for me when sealed with an oil/pomade or serum...braidouts and twistouts come out silky  That combo is also great for blow drying. I know what you mean about drugstore products tho.


----------



## freckledface

So bored with my Reggie and hair (even though its working so I'm scared to change.it) I want something to knock my socks off lol


----------



## kellistarr

I am so late with the Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.  I REALLY don't need to look any further because my hair felt like I had relaxed it.  It does everything I need it to do.  Of course, I will try other things because that's what I do, but I just needed to give a shout out to this product. I don't mind washing my hair more than 1X a week, now.  Why ya'll didn't tell me?


----------



## spellinto

I think my hair likes it when I air dry in loose two-strand twists as opposed to the scarf method or in a bun.  I'm also not sure if my hair likes to be sealed.  I bought this really great brand of EVOO that ISN'T GREASY (!) and I actually love it more than my coconut oil, but I can't tell if my hair likes it.  It feels great on my hair upon application, but my hair doesn't seem to like any oil in it if I protective style (bun).  I guess there's still much for me to learn!


----------



## Britt

Raspberry said:


> @Brittster Rusk smoother works great for me when sealed with an oil/pomade or serum...braidouts and twistouts come out silky  That combo is also great for blow drying. I know what you mean about drugstore products tho.



Thanks! I didn't think to blow dry with it. I could see how it would turn out well for that. I'll try it with a braid out and twist out also. Thank you b/c I was just thinking of yet another product to give away


----------



## Harina

I am still in amazement about how much hair grows out of my scalp. Dense for no reason.


----------



## Babygrowth

I really have to stop trying everything that pops up and appears to be amazing. What I'm doing is working so there's no need to keep trying all these daggone concoctions! I am not a good mixtress so I don't know why I keep trying to mix!


----------



## veesweets

Got another internship this summer  So I need to find a couple really nice looking wigs. There's no way I'm going to try to fuss with my hair every day. If it was just a regular job I wouldn't care but I really want this experience to go well and I can't be worried about how my hair looks.


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> Brittster I agree about drugstore products! I don't think I can go back after being spoiled with better quality products. Im not too sold on the all natural stuff though but I really love using salon quality products. I plan on trying some higher end natural stuff once i get rid of my relaxed ends.



my hair seems to be doing better with drugstore products and cones than the high end stuff professional stuff.


----------



## Gryphyn

My hair has grown so much in the past year that it blows my mind that it stayed the same length for almost 5 years. It makes me wonder what on earth I was doing before???


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I think i have to start seeing not doing anything to my hair as just as beneficial as a treatment. Its going to be hard to change my thought process. 
My internal thought process goes something like this
Its in a protective style, its clean and conditioned, trimmed and moisturised. llan... there is nothing you can do now accept allow it to grow. 

_ take it out of the bun...what about some coconut oil on the ends or something_

nope... doesn't need it. the ends are tucked away and you heavy sealed it. go to bed, take a multivitamin or something but just keep your hands out of your hair.


----------



## Arian

I am done buying stuff off of the Hair Exchange Board.  #seething.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Arian said:


> I am done buying stuff off of the Hair Exchange Board.  #seething.



Arian what happened?  On Thursday, I filed a claim with PayPal, because I never received the product from the member I purchased from on the Exchange Board.  I don't have $ to give away.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Atdow71

I tried Nettle tea for the first time today and boy is it some good stuff!  My hair felt so soft.  I will be using it regularly.


----------



## Meemee6223

I had another natural ask ME for hair advice. I've only been natural for about a month, lol. Anyway, she wanted to know how I did my twist out. I explained the process and told her to be sure to moisturize before twisting each twist. That's what I do, anyway. She said she couldn't get a defined twist out. I asked what she moisturizes with. She said blue magic!  So I explained why not to use blue magic and gave a few other tips. I know this is silly but I've struggled with my hair in the past. I'm really comfortable with it now and I was shocked that now instead of me constantly asking for advice someone asked me. Kinda made me feel like I've made it to the big time, lol. Silly, I know, lol. But still!


----------



## Angelicus

oooh wee, I love love love Silk Dreams Hair Products... Almost to the point of obsession. 

This is what I have in my stash:

Whip My Hair
Go Moist 
Avocado Pudding
Shea What
Vanilla Silk Cream
Wheat Germ Butter
Aaliyah's Hair Blessing
Almond Buttercream
Destination Hydration Conditioner
Nourish Oil - Dreamy Decadence
PRE
End-Tegrity Serum
Mocha Silk Infusion

Love love love these products and many more! But I'm going to switch it up tomorrow to try to not be so obsessed lol (plus I need to get rid of the following free products):

-Wash with VO5 Clarifying Shampoo
-Condition with Clean Nourishing Conditioner
-Set with Motions Foaming Wrap Lotion and sit under hooded dryer
-Apply Aveda Smooth Infusion to new growth (4 months post-relaxer) and then flat iron new growth with FHI HEAT Pink Flat Iron


----------



## RngdeCurls

I see you lurking momma. Gon' head and try a twistout... I know you want to. Don't think I didn't notice you deep conditioning with my yogurt or playing around with that WnG when you were supposed to be washing your hair. I won't tease you for being curious about going natural after giving me grief, not at all. In fact, I'm really proud of you. So go ahead and experiment on the low... I see you. Lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ok ok enough weekend braidouts. Time to put you back under my wig until wash day.


----------



## veesweets

I'm assuming SSI is getting ready for a sale since they have been closed all week. Hope so cause I have the itch to buy something


----------



## AlliCat

I wish I remembered my last relaxer date. I want to say I'm 4 months post but who knows.


----------



## Angelicus

ooooh I LOVE my hair like Jesse Katzopolis!!!!


----------



## shasha8685

Itching, Itching, ITCHING to do a length check. I feel like I'm doing some serious retaining nowadays.

Still... I need to wait until my next relaxer day to do a length check


----------



## navila

I can't believe I spent so long worrying about the amount of shedding I got per day, when the solution was a simple tea rinse


----------



## lux10023

i played in my hair all wknd, after one year of being natural my hair has thrived so much, Im excited to see what it looks like next year


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

this CON Argan Oil shampoo is the business. Softens my hair like no other.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Off to use the rest of my curlove products...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Wish this new Walgreens around the corner would hurry up and stock the haircare section....


----------



## sounbeweavable

I started working out today, so I'll be running/walking 3 miles everyday after work. We have a gym in the building, so I have no excuses. Hopefully this will help my hair grow faster too.


----------



## growbaby

LivingDoll said:


> MrsMe...my sister is talking about cutting her locs off too...she's been growing hers about 4 years also. Is it common for people to cut them at the 4 year mark?



My b/f has had his for 5 years now & plans to cut this summer


----------



## cherishlove

A lady said to me in passing that I had beautiful hair and I complained aw it's too much work and then it dawned on me I could be bald headed for other reasons so I must begin to be appreciative for what I have.  Note to self.


----------



## LivingDoll

growbaby...that's really odd that they're all thinking about cutting their hair right now...


----------



## naturalagain2

I can't wait til Thursday so I can get this sew in!


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

There's this little girl that i tutor in maths. Our mums are friends. Her hair is gaawwwjus. Now i know her mum didn't bring her here for me to staring up in her headpiece, but her hair is lush. her plaits and twists are the same thickness from root to tip!


----------



## bosswitch

I have hair anorexia.  I'm now at MBL (not full) and only ~2" away from waist length, but I still feel like I'm at APL. I can't wait to finish this transition and for my natural hair to reach SL/APL unstretched. I'll finally be able to do wash and go's (hopefully) and my hair is going to be so much thicker than my thin relaxed ends. Meanwhile I should probably look into some BKT alternatives again to minimizes the amount of straightening and detangling I'll have to do.


----------



## Embyra

I haven't been on the hair forum in about 6 months 
Sigh my hair has been so neglected trying to untangle this tumbleweed as I watch the following


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

so the PJ in me bought SEVERAL products over the past 2 weeks and they are all finally just arriving. I received products from 2 vendors (HydroQuench Systems and Hairitage Hydrations) yesterday and today. I don't have the patience to dedicate an entire day or week to a specific product to see how it affects my whole head of hair.

So.....10 of the products I bought were daily moisturizers/leave-in conditioners (keep in mind I also bought  a few DCs, RO conditioners and styling seriums....my PJ is DEEP). The eager me decided to separate my hair into 10 sections and use each moisturizing product on one section to build a plait. Tomorrow morning I will undo them one at a time and judge each product on the result. hopefully my braid out looks nice and not completely unbalanced in terms of quality lol.


----------



## fifi134

I'm so indecisive. I'm going to a formal event on Monday and I want to straighten it bone straight and curl the ends but at the same time I wanna do a bomb twist and curl set. Why is life so hard?!


----------



## naija24

biotin/working out/water are my hair regimens now. I have never had hair growth this rapid in my life. Ever. Ever. It's amazing. 

This was my hair two weeks ago!!






And this is my hair today.





I did not have enough hair to flat iron in front of my face just earlier this month. I am just so happy. I will keep taking 2 GNC tablets of biotin (6000mgs daily) and working out and drinking water. I really think it's making my hair flourish!

Thanks LHCF for introducing me to this miracle hair pill.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I just got rid of all the half full bottles of co wash conditioner by decanting them all into one big bottle. do you know how many bottles i recycled. ....7
7 bottles of conditioner. IDK whether its better to have a more streamlined stash. or i just made room for more.


----------



## Philippians413

I'm impatiently waiting on my order from Hairveda.


----------



## mshoneyfly

navila said:


> I can't believe I spent so long worrying about the amount of shedding I got per day, when the solution was a simple tea rinse



navila
What herbs did you use for tea rinsing. Im trying to perfect my recipe for shedding


----------



## mshoneyfly

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Wish this new Walgreens around the corner would hurry up and stock the haircare section....



Oooo!! Get me some SM and NH stuff!!  Lol!! 
#JK


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

further reinforcement of why I need to PS more...My hair just got snagged on my chair and I felt it break off  I'm going to miss that (hopefully only) 1 strand.


----------



## Aggie

It's timew to refill my Aubrey organics deep conditioners stash again. Hmmm, this time, I think I will be getting 2 bottles of each one I love.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Did I ever mention the time I went to the BSS around the corner to get a wig and when the lady was putting on my wig cap and asked the other lady working if she had been doing some cleaning?

She was smelling the sulfur/peppermint/tea tree oil scalp concoction I was wearing!  

Yes, I told her what it was.  She was a little embarrased, so I told her not to worry and let her know exactly what she was smelling.  Didn't want her to think I was putting Pine-Sol on my head or something.


----------



## jbwphoto1

navila said:


> I can't believe I spent so long worrying about the amount of shedding I got per day, when the solution was a simple tea rinse


 


mshoneyfly said:


> @navila
> What herbs did you use for tea rinsing. Im trying to perfect my recipe for shedding


 
Yes, navila, please provide details for us. What kind of tea? How much water added? Any EOs added? Did you wait for tea to cool or just room temp? Inquiring minds want to know. TIA!


----------



## JosieLynn

was trying to stick with this PS routine year long but danggit the spring and warmer months are coming and i've got the itch to wear my hair out....I need to just braid it back up! But i'm sooooo torn!!!


----------



## gorgeoushair

Aggie

Which do u love?  Do you order online?


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I love catching people staring at my hair...nope no tracks in this head. Pow!!!


----------



## Aggie

gorgeoushair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Which do u love? Do you order online?


 
gorgeoushair,

I love AO GPB, AOWC, AOHSR and AOIN. Iwant to try the Rosa Mosquetta this time around for the first time just to see if I like it. I am always looking for a good moisturizing deep conditioner. T

here are sooooo many protein ones out there and my protein conditioner stash outweighs my deep moisturizing conditioner stash and I am desperately trying to balance them out.

And yes I order mine online at www.vitaglo.com or www.vitacost.com. I order from www.iherb.com as well.


----------



## charmtreese

My fro got fondled by TSA today....so proud of my puff, it's growing up to be such a big girl!


----------



## sounbeweavable

Either my hair is reverting, which never happens after a relaxer, or my regimen + exercise is really working because I feel some new naps growing in.

Also, maybe I'm crazy, but I swear my hair is growing in a different texture. It's not as naptastic as it used to be and it's growing in wavy in some places. It looks like crimped, wavy hair now.


----------



## Isis33

sounbeweavable said:


> Either my hair is reverting, which never happens after a relaxer, or my regimen + exercise is really working because I feel some new naps growing in.
> 
> Also, maybe I'm crazy, but I swear my hair is growing in a different texture. It's not as naptastic as it used to be and it's growing in wavy in some places. It looks like crimped, wavy hair now.


sounbeweavable

Do you take msm supplements? I've heard that its capable of changing the hair texture


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

After weeks of denial and crazy edges, I finally broke down and bought some headbands and hair gel.
Maybe I won't look so crazy about the head anymore.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

Since i'm co washing daily i find i dont need as many products when i moisturise and seal. also, the less leave in products i use the more elastic my hair is. my elasticity is something major. interesting


----------



## MsDee14

Can't wait to wash and set my hair tonight! 

It's the little things in life that make me happy


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

9 weeks post and I have no urgency to get a touch up. My new growth is pretty managable with frequent cowashes. Maybe this time I will make it to 16 weeks.


----------



## Lymegreen

I found myself thinking; " Honey Suckle Rose is the "Shiz Ny EE".  Lord help me I'm starting to think like Scrappy.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Hubby just told me my hair looks nice and said it is growing! My hair was air drying in 4 celies. He also said it was much thicker and he said it was shiny! Yay!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## navila

jbwphoto1 said:


> Yes, @navila, please provide details for us. What kind of tea? How much water added? Any EOs added? Did you wait for tea to cool or just room temp? Inquiring minds want to know. TIA!


Hi guys! I use regular green tea that I got from Trader's Joe. I boil about a cup of water and use two tea bags. I let it cool down completely and do a final rinse with it. Pretty straight forward.


----------



## sounbeweavable

Isis33 said:


> sounbeweavable
> 
> Do you take msm supplements? I've heard that its capable of changing the hair texture



I do. I guess that's the culprit then.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I need to take down my cornrows so bad but I just don't want to. I really hope there is no matting. I really don't like being bothered with my hair as it's not perfect or anything and it seems so hopeless. I just one one aesthetic thing to work in my favor come on hair do something good thing year.


----------



## Dee_33

Roller set my hair tonight just because...


----------



## hnntrr

So jealous of my sisters natural hair and her wash and goe's  I cant wait till mine gets like that.... already natural but. Ugh. Patience bry.


----------



## Isis33

navila said:


> Hi guys! I use regular green tea that I got from Trader's Joe. I boil about a cup of water and use two tea bags. I let it cool down completely and do a final rinse with it. Pretty straight forward.


navila

So you don't rinse out the green tea? I've heard about black tea rinse but not green...

I'm trying to get all info I.can about shedding since I plan to do my first 6 month stretch


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I kind of miss my dreads right now. They were so easy and so low maintenance. The down side is that they're so permanent. I wouldn't want to have my hair locked again.


----------



## Nonie

[USER=174670]FoxxyLocs[/USER];18306797 said:
			
		

> I kind of miss my dreads right now. They were so easy and so low maintenance. The down side is that they're so permanent. I wouldn't want to have my hair locked again.



Why not live in twists as I do. It's like having the ease of locs w/o the permanence. oke:


----------



## Embyra

Need to do hair shopping have totally run out of gel 
Used the last if miss Jessie stretch creme 
Me and that crap just don't get along 

For now I'm using some Paul frieda gel i bought few days ago  will already be finished by Monday 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pearcey

MrsMe said:


> I will try my best to do that, but knowing myself I might give up before I finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos



Ladies, 

THAT is amazing.  I wear a wash and go daily, and must be very patient with detangling.

Every time I hear about de-locing I think about the time it takes me...wow...

wouldn't one be overwhelmed at the amount of hair they are unlocing and fear breakage?


----------



## navila

Isis33 said:


> navila
> 
> So you don't rinse out the green tea? I've heard about black tea rinse but not green...
> 
> I'm trying to get all info I.can about shedding since I plan to do my first 6 month stretch


I did the black tea last year, it did work a little but I rinsed it out afterward. Not rinsing green tea does leave my hair looking dull, but I bun everyday so I don't mind. I say try not rinsing it out and if it doesn't work for you, rinse it with the coldest water you can handle.


----------



## jbwphoto1

navila said:


> I did the black tea last year, it did work a little but I rinsed it out afterward. Not rinsing green tea does leave my hair looking dull, but I bun everyday so I don't mind. I say try not rinsing it out and if it doesn't work for you, rinse it with the coldest water you can handle.


 
Since I'm always in twists are under wigs, scarves and caps, I guess I can give it a try.  Thanks navila!


----------



## Dee_33

Why did I ever stop rollersetting, I'm in love all over again.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I don't know. I might have to reconsider growing my hair to waist-length. After wearing my waist-length wig today, the hair was annoying me. I felt as though things were crawling on me and the ends would not stay in place. Also, pieces of hair was in my eye (granted, it was a bang and I hadn't had one in years). 

Let me rethink this. MBL is a definite goal. We'll see.


----------



## Meemee6223

My bangs almost reach my top lip now, which is an amazing accomplishment considering they only came to my mid forehead a year ago. Yay! I'm surprised at how fast my hair is growing. I should've went natural a loooong time ago.


----------



## MrsMe

I just detangled my first loc!  It took me a *ahem* couple of hours *ahem* but the result is being able to keep some of my length. I cut 3" off to start at an easier detangling point and with the help of water and castor oil, I was able to detangle my way to the roots. I'll probably do no more than one per day. :look That was a lot of work.


----------



## Aireen

So excited for my first post relaxer wash, my hair looks great but it's flat. I can't wait to clean my scalp and get some protein in my hair to restore some health and body.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Did henna today for the first time. I'm sitting here with a plastic bag over my head hoping it comes out okay. It's Rainbow Henna in Persian Brown. Wish me luck!


----------



## HanaKuroi

MrsMe said:
			
		

> I just detangled my first loc!  It took me a *ahem* couple of hours *ahem* but the result is being able to keep some of my length. I cut 3" off to start at an easier detangling point and with the help of water and castor oil, I was able to detangle my way to the roots. I'll probably do no more than one per day. :look That was a lot of work.



I have taken my sons locs down. You can do it. Drench your  dry hair in hawaiian silky. The best so far. You can use an extremely thick and moisturizing and slippy conditioner with oil on top of dry hair for an hour at least.

Are you just using your fingers?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Spending my Saturday marinating my hair in some henna...I really do love my henna days.


----------



## Renewed1

I LOOOVVVVEEEE wearing wigs!!!  It's so easy and I get to hide my hair.

Off to buy one more wig and I'm done.


----------



## sounbeweavable

I'm re-thinking having texlaxed hair. I think I'd rather chemically process my hair once every 8+ weeks than have to use heat on it more often since I've started exercising daily. I just did it a couple of weeks ago, but I'll wait it out until I get another inch or so of new growth and then relax with a lye relaxer.


----------



## sunnieb

sounbeweavable said:


> I'm re-thinking having texlaxed hair. I think I'd rather chemically process my hair once every 8+ weeks than have to use heat on it more often since I've started exercising daily. I just did it a couple of weeks ago, but I'll wait it out until I get another inch or so of new growth and then relax with a lye relaxer.



This is why I relax bone straight.  

I only relax 3x a year so I have plenty of newgrowth to work with.  I don't trust myself with heat.  I don't use direct heat at all.


----------



## MrsMe

HanaKuroi said:


> I have taken my sons locs down. You can do it. Drench your  dry hair in hawaiian silky. The best so far. You can use an extremely thick and moisturizing and slippy conditioner with oil on top of dry hair for an hour at least.
> 
> Are you just using your fingers?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi
I'm using a rat tail comb (I think that's how it's called) and detangling the hair as I go. My fingers can't do anything for my locs. 
Thanks for the advice!! I'll get Hawaiian Silky to help me with the process. Where can I find it?

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos


----------



## Evolving78

i wanna wear my hair straight and down one more day.  i will try to perfect the cross wrap, so my bangs won't have a bend.


----------



## sounbeweavable

sunnieb said:


> This is why I relax bone straight.
> 
> I only relax 3x a year so I have plenty of newgrowth to work with.  I don't trust myself with heat.  I don't use direct heat at all.



I should've known that it wouldn't work out because even when I relax my hair it's still REALLY thick. The only time I have bone-straight Asian-looking relaxed hair is when I go to a salon, but then it gets thicker with every wash. When I relax at home, it's thick but straight and stays that way from one relaxer to the next.


----------



## HanaKuroi

MrsMe said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi
> I'm using a rat tail comb (I think that's how it's called) and detangling the hair as I go. My fingers can't do anything for my locs.
> Thanks for the advice!! I'll get Hawaiian Silky to help me with the process. Where can I find it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos







This is my favorite tool for taking down locs. It is called a de-braider. I bought it several years ago at a beauty supply store in Clinton, MD in 2008. I love it!

I bought the Hawaiian Silky at Sallys I am sure any BSS would have it. I would try different combos and see what you like. You will develop skills and find the perfect products as you go. Don't overwhelm yourself and only do a couple a day. Don't get frustrated and do too many. Your patience and time will be worth it. Seriously do not do a marathon session.  Slow and steady wins the race!

You can do it!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MrsMe

HanaKuroi said:


> This is my favorite tool for taking down locs. It is called a de-braider. I bought it several years ago at a beauty supply store in Clinton, MD in 2008. I love it!
> 
> I bought the Hawaiian Silky at Sallys I am sure any BSS would have it. I would try different combos and see what you like. You will develop skills and find the perfect products as you go. Don't overwhelm yourself and only do a couple a day. Don't get frustrated and do too many. Your patience and time will be worth it. Seriously do not do a marathon session.  Slow and steady wins the race!
> 
> You can do it!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Thank you so much for all that info HanaKuroi! :hug:
My plan was definitely to take down one loc per day because I'm afraid I will lose patience and rip my hair. 

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.


----------



## hnntrr

Its been 3 weeks as of ...Thursday? That I have had these twists in? I think? I dont remember when I put them in...maybe its only been two. Either way they seem to be lasting longer this time. Gonna probably try to leave them in one more week and see how it goes. Might reboil the ends tonight since they are laying flatter than id like. Hopefully I will take them out one week from now, DC/Protein, Tea Rinse, and install again right before graduation. I like these twists...Maybe I will pick another style but. I like these...I mighht just stay with these. I am not one to change hair styles much....Anyone else pretty much stick with one p/s style?


----------



## Barbara

I'm trying to use all of my products before they go bad, so I won't be purchasing anything soon.  Besides, this economy will make me think twice about buying extra stuff that's not necessary.


----------



## JosieLynn

i'm just a little more than pissed that I can't find a kinky curly weave that won't cost me to sign my soul over to the devil for.....i was never a huge weave person when i was younger so maybe i'm super naive but there's NO way I'm paying 100+ on hair....like ever in my life....but i want a kinky weave so bad....makes a person almost want to start going out in the night snatching ppl's hair and crafting my own wefts....smh


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Note to self don't you ever leave your hair cornrowed for 3 weeks straight when your almost a 9 months post. This will be a all out event in the morning to wash and dc. Lord help me.


----------



## JosieLynn

did anyone peep this? BeatifulBrwnBabyDoll is in a commercial for Soft Sheen Carson....interesting 

http://youtu.be/FuI-7MqIFWg


----------



## msbettyboop

Was in US for the first time this weekend. I was in NY and should have really paid attention to visiting Times Square, broadway and what not but I was more interested in all those delicious hair products that don't ship outside US so I went nuts - Shea moisture, nexus, yes to carrots, Organix and tressemes split mender. The only reason I didn't buy more was because of the weight limit. Hangs head in shame while gloating at all my beautiful new products. I can't wait to try them especially the Shea moisture. 

Sad I couldn't find As I Am, Wen and QB .


----------



## ms.tatiana

My hair smells great used the leave in by ORS with olive oil & mango


----------



## MrsMe

FoxxyLocs said:


> I kind of miss my dreads right now. They were so easy and so low maintenance. The down side is that they're so permanent. I wouldn't want to have my hair locked again.



Mine are low maintenance too but when I do have to maintain them It's a real chore. I can spend 2-3 months without retwisting the roots but end up with a mini afro. 



pearcey said:


> Ladies,
> 
> THAT is amazing.  I wear a wash and go daily, and must be very patient with detangling.
> 
> Every time I hear about de-locing I think about the time it takes me...wow...
> 
> wouldn't one be overwhelmed at the amount of hair they are unlocing and fear breakage?



Chile, I was looking at the amount of hair that came out after detangling and almost screamed but realized that it was only shedding hair that had not been combed. I had my locs for exactly 4 years so I expect a lot of shedding. I'll take pictures when the process is all done.
I am afraid of getting overwhelmed indeed which is why I plan on doing 1-2 per day only. I'm trying to keep as much length as possible but I know I will need a trim to get rid of split ends and get my hair at the same length.


----------



## Evolving78

i ended up m&s my hair and put it back in a bun. i'm gonna buy some tea today, so i can start doing my tea rinses, garlic pills, and garlic shampoo.  i wonder if i should buy the conditioner?


----------



## Evolving78

MrsMe said:


> Mine are low maintenance too but when I do have to maintain them It's a real chore. I can spend 2-3 months without retwisting the roots but end up with a mini afro.
> 
> 
> 
> Chile, I was looking at the amount of hair that came out after detangling and almost screamed but realized that it was only shedding hair that had not been combed. I had my locs for exactly 4 years so I expect a lot of shedding. I'll take pictures when the process is all done.
> I am afraid of getting overwhelmed indeed which is why I plan on doing 1-2 per day only. I'm trying to keep as much length as possible but I know I will need a trim to get rid of split ends and get my hair at the same length.



don't cry!  my hair was fine afterwards.  and i cut the very ends off to make takedown better.  i didn't lose much length.  i did a two inch trim down to collarbone length.  i did as many locs as i could.  it took me about 3-4 days.  i wore a wig if i needed to leave.


----------



## caliscurls

Considering getting an LCL or Pibbs hair dryer and learning how to rollerset. I'd like to wear my hair down more this summer without direct heat....but my hair is doing really well right now. I'm reluctant to change things up and mess up this groove....


----------



## Nix08

You know you're freshly relaxed when ...you come to work in a ponytail and midday you take it out and have a lovely wavy style that actually looks good


----------



## nerdography

I washed my hair yesterday and it feels so much better now, it was so dry. And I tried Blended Beauty and love it. My hair is really shiny and soft.


----------



## Embyra

Detangling day today start this crap all over again :-/ I want a weave just can't be bothered with my hair these days


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

Caught a glimpse of my hair reflected in a window and was... disappointed tbh. i can tell its grown because it feels denser when my mini braids shrink up. but visually you wouldn't be able to tell. It looks the same.


----------



## heirloom

Why did I ever stop dcing with ors replenishing conditioner


----------



## Raspberry

shortdub78 said:


> don't cry!  my hair was fine afterwards.  and i cut the very ends off to make takedown better.  i didn't lose much length.  i did a two inch trim down to collarbone length.  i did as many locs as i could.  it took me about 3-4 days.  i wore a wig if i needed to leave.



Wow shortdub78 3-4 days?? That's very impressive, it took me 6 weeks but my results were similar to yours. I had good length and lots of healthy hair to work with. The takedown process is definitely worth it!


----------



## Evolving78

Raspberry said:


> Wow shortdub78 3-4 days?? That's very impressive, it took me 6 weeks but my results were similar to yours. I had good length and lots of healthy hair to work with. The takedown process is definitely worth it!



i stayed in the house and worked on my hair.  i was determined for change! and i might not have had as many locs as you.


----------



## heirloom

I was thinking my hair line looked a little bit strange these past couple of days. Just looked around the edge of the new plastic cap I have been using to GHE with and I see loads of little hair with the root still attached. It has basically been plucking my hair!!!! At least the bald patches are only small and only I can notice them


----------



## melissa-bee

I need to purchase some rollers to put at the end of my braids so I can start wearing some decent braid outs.


----------



## MsSonya

Wonder if I will ever have a high SL (at least) ponytail stretched.  ..... sigh "one day"


----------



## BostonMaria

I wore my hair in a bun for about 2 weeks straight. Prior to that it was mostly in its natural state (curly ponytails). My DH always tells me that he loves my hair no matter what style its in.  So why is it that when I washed + flatironed on Sunday I am getting all these compliments from my kids and all this attention from him? LOL I am not complaining, but I definitely get a different reaction when its straight. Bunch of liars! LOL

I'll enjoy it straight for now. Once the summer hits its good bye straight hair till at least September.


----------



## MsDee14

heirloom said:


> I was thinking my hair line looked a little bit strange these past couple of days. Just looked around the edge of the new plastic cap I have been using to GHE with and I see loads of little hair with the root still attached. It has basically been plucking my hair!!!! At least the bald patches are only small and only I can notice them


 
Awww that sucks! I'm sure with some scalp massages and castor oil, it will grow back. 

 I started wearing a satin strip(kinda like a headband) around my hairline..when I baggy. It keeps my edges "safe"


----------



## heirloom

MsDee14 said:


> Awww that sucks! I'm sure with some scalp massages and castor oil, it will grow back.
> 
> I started wearing a satin strip(kinda like a headband) around my hairline..when I baggy. It keeps my edges "safe"



I've already started on the castor oil. 
That satin strip sounds like a very good idea. Actually my dad has quite a few old and hideous 100% silk ties. I just nabbed one. Just look at how horrible this tie is. I feel like blue steel when I put it on


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I need to practise leaving my hair alone. I like to touch it and run my fingers along my minibraids. Sometimes when i'm bored i'll undo one and play with it. But the worst  is that its completely subconscious. I'll  tie my hair up for the day and at some point in time i'll be sitting with a dreamy look on my face with plaits undone running my fingers down my hair and i won't even know how it happened. Maybe complicated updos are the way forward


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

heirloom said:


> I've already started on the castor oil.
> That satin strip sounds like a very good idea. Actually my dad has quite a few old and hideous 100% silk ties. I just nabbed one. Just look at how horrible this tie is. I feel like blue steel when I put it on



heirloom That's a great idea.  I'm sure my dad has some nasty silk ties too. Ill be doing humanity a favour by taking them out of his wardrobe.


----------



## Lissa0821

I was about to give up the fight and give myself a relaxer touch up but I changed the products I used from the Organix Macadamia Oil to Joico Moisture Recovery.  It has made a world of difference in just one wash.  I also omitted CON Argan Oil leave in spray and just used Lacio Lacio and Chi Silk infusion to dry my hair. 

My hair has stayed straight and held up in the damp weather.


----------



## LivingDoll

I absolutely *HATE* when you get a new hairstyle and people feel the need to share their opinion of it, make stupid comments, or ask stupid questions (to all my coworkers of "other" races, this means you too.)

I did not ask for your approval...
I did not ask for your opinion...
I did not solicit your feelings about it...
I am not looking for a comment...
If you have a question, google it.

Keep on walking. It's ok. No validation is needed from you or anyone else.


----------



## AlliCat

Relaxed on Saturday.. last night finally got a chance to straighten and flexi rod


----------



## Aireen

I need to organize my stash properly.


----------



## HanaKuroi

LivingDoll said:
			
		

> I absolutely *HATE* when you get a new hairstyle and people feel the need to share their opinion of it, make stupid comments, or ask stupid questions (to all my coworkers of "other" races, this means you too.)
> 
> I did not ask for your approval...
> I did not ask for your opinion...
> I did not solicit your feelings about it...
> I am not looking for a comment...
> If you have a question, google it.
> 
> Keep on walking. It's ok. No validation is needed from you or anyone else.



Why can't they just say they like your hair or say nothing at all.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## LivingDoll

HanaKuroi said:


> Why can't they just say they like your hair or say nothing at all.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
I have no idea. I always wonder the same exact thing.


----------



## curlcomplexity

...I can't believe it's almost been a year since I BCed....when I first joined this site I never imagined that I would end up relaxer free.


----------



## HanaKuroi

What do you call newgrowth on  a natural head of hair?

I have two different textures now!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IMFOCSD

I'm finally relaxing my hair after 5 LONG months!...and I am gonna put a vibrant red rinse in as well....I'm excited!


----------



## Royalq

mini braids work for me much much better than mini twists. They hold up to washing like a true boss. After one wash my twists couldnt even be worn out anymore and shrunk up. not to mention if i leave twist any long than a few days the tangleand i shed like a animeal. But mini braids have been through numerous washes and still look great. I simply re-twirl the ends that look frizzy. I keep my hair like this until its long enough that i can bun


----------



## SlimPickinz

The one time I go to use the search function for the hair forum and it says down for maintenance. UGH now I have to look for the Dominican hair products thread.


----------



## Royalq

SlimPickinz said:


> The one time I go to use the search function for the hair forum and it says down for maintenance. UGH now I have to look for the Dominican hair products thread.


try typing it into google with "LHCF" after it. I never use the search function, i always go through google. Like if i need about aubrey organics i type "aubrey organics lhcf"


----------



## SlimPickinz

Royalq said:


> try typing it into google with "LHCF" after it. I never use the search function, i always go through google. Like if i need about aubrey organics i type "aubrey organics lhcf"



Oh it came back. I was just being impatient. But thanks.


----------



## LivingDoll

qtslim83 said:


> ...I can't believe it's almost been a year since I BCed....when I first joined this site I never imagined that I would end up relaxer free.


 
Me neither.


----------



## Embyra

I prefer using custards or gel cremes than regular Eco styler never thought I would say that but with the custards etc i can go straight from wearing my hair to detangling 


Wth Eco when I try and use the conditioner to detangling it gets to gummy and I have to rinse before I start I can't be bothered to do that I'm getting lazier and lazier with my hair......


----------



## Embyra

Clearly I have a lot of random thoughts as I'm back again  deranged my hair and trimmed throughly decided I need a protein treatment my hair has been neglected for too long I need to start over

 Ill be using the apogee 2 step protein treatment....I feel sweat beads forming I'm nervous :-/


----------



## greenandchic

After rocking a blow out for 8 days I was so glad to shampoo my hair again. I LOVED my hair and it looked better with each passing day but my scalp wasn't having it.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

Embyra said:


> I prefer using custards or gel cremes than regular Eco styler never thought I would say that but with the custards etc i can go straight from wearing my hair to detangling
> 
> Wth Eco when I try and use the conditioner to detangling it gets to gummy and I have to rinse before I start I can't be bothered to do that I'm getting lazier and lazier with my hair......



That's a really good observation - it makes a lot of sense! Hmmm...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LivingDoll

Embyra said:


> I prefer using custards or gel cremes than regular Eco styler never thought I would say that but with the custards etc i can go straight from wearing my hair to detangling
> 
> 
> Wth Eco when I try and use the conditioner to detangling it gets to gummy and I have to rinse before I start I can't be bothered to do that I'm getting lazier and lazier with my hair......


 
I mix my ecostyler with my leave in cream (equal parts). It works really well...I still get a firm hold and it doesn't feel like I have gel in my hair.


----------



## caliscurls

Never thought I'd be so excited to do my hair...waiting for my hair dryer to arrive late next week so I can start roller setting.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

I need to stay off this dern forum while at work.


----------



## spellinto

My hair feels somewhat sticky with product because for the past few days I've just been rinsing my hair, slapping on a leave-in, and braiding without detangling.  I finally detangled today... I had a lot of shed hairs and there was residual product on my comb...but thankfully I didn't experience any breakage and my hair doesn't look as dirty as it feels.  I really should have washed it but...I got excited seeing my hair full and free (I've been protective styling for so long!) so I have my hair set in 3 bantu knots instead


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

...slowly but surely recovering from my setback, back to almost daily cowashing.

...not used to my hair being so soft

Ten weeks post. I have a wedding I will be a bridesmaid in, in another 10 weeks. I can either relax now, then relax again in another 10 weeks, or try to stretch 20 weeks, I believe my longest stretch was 15 weeks.

Decisions..


----------



## NJoy

Now that it's nice and warm out, back to baggied bunning.  I'd get it braided up into a bun if I didn't think the fuzzies would drive me crazy on day 3.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Going out of town this weekend, only for three days but i'm obsessing about which hair products to pack. I have the urge to bring one moisturizing condish, one protein condish, one DC, @NJoy's oil, 2 different HH moisturizers and one sealant. Good thing we're not flying.


----------



## NJoy

^^^


----------



## Embyra

My hair responded lovely to the two step protein treatment 
Strong hair not hard hair YES!!

Then I deep conditioned with white camilia applied giovanni leave in and let's jam custard 

air dried for a couple hours then put a scarf on and went to bed woke up this morning hair is shiny soft and bouncy 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yuhlovevybz

I went to a metal concert last night. My hair was already flatironed from last week  and all my hair products were packed. It was a bit frizzy from the rain but looked pretty good. Fast forward to a lot of hair flipping, hair pulling, and beer spilling, then rolling around in bed... I look like cousin it, with a bad hair day. Plus I have no shampoo or conditioner and I had to wash my hair with only shampoo because the stores are closed this early in the morning and the conditioner bottles at the gas station are tiny are retardedly expensive. I picked up some head and shoulders 2n1 to tie me over while I'm making the move. I'll have to pick up a bottle of Suave too. I was trying to have my hair last the rest of the week but that did not go as planned. 

OT but i scraped my knee pretty badly. I hope it doesn't scar. It's right below a scar I have from the last time I scraped my knee.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Tred the LOC method again last nivht. I love bow moisturized my hair looks. 

Seeing breakage again. Moisture and protein DCs are not working. I give up. About to start wearing wigs.


----------



## freckledface

My first hair dream. I chopped of my ponytail and I loved it. What one earth. Ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Evolving78

freckledface said:


> My first hair dream. I chopped of my ponytail and I loved it. What one earth. Ain't gonna happen!



i always dream i am at a salon getting a touchup, with WL hair.


----------



## LivingDoll

I know my hair didn't grow that fast...I think I already need to get my closure adjusted. It hasn't even been a week!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm seriously considering skipping my last class of the semester in a couple hours to wash and DC my hair.  I was going to do it when I got back but my scalp is really irritating me and I can't concentrate.

I finally ordered some more of the expensive moisturizer my hair likes so much.  Two bottles in fact.


----------



## naija24

shortdub78 said:


> i always dream i am at a salon getting a touchup, with WL hair.



I've had hair dreams of all kinds.

Once I had this twa and I kept combing it and combing it and it ended up being WL hair. I was over the moon. and then i woke up.

and then i've had dreams where I had natural hair that was super huge and puffy and then relaxed it and sobbed for the rest of the dream.

finally, i've had dreams where i had super long hair and then i snipped it all away and had a mild panic attack.

dreams tell us so much about how we view ourselves.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I wish I had someone in my life that I trusted to do my hair from start to finish


----------



## NJoy

DivineNapps1728 said:


> I wish I had someone in my life that I trusted to do my hair from start to finish



Amen to that! I'm trying to figure out now who will flat iron my hair for my birthday next month. 

I dare Reniece to open up an appointment to me. I dare her!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Man I feel so weird buying some track hair. I was so blown away by the prices. Man seeing prices like 179.00!!! I was like that's more than my car insurance. I'm not about that life. Now I'm ready to relax my 8month post head.


----------



## DaiseeDay

AlliCat said:


> Giving the DermOrganics line a try. Bought a massive size in the shampoo and masque (found them at marshalls), which was a pretty big investment for something I've never tried before lol. Used them both last night -- I really like



AlliCatI think I'm going to try Dermorganics. Hmm how much were they at Marshalls? 

Im going to Ulta so I might just get the sample set and the masque. I need a really good masque, but I'm a little leery of cones so this seems great.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

NJoy said:


> Amen to that! I'm trying to figure out now who will flat iron my hair for my birthday next month.
> 
> I dare Reniece to open up an appointment to me. I dare her!




The last time I allowed someone to flat iron my hair was when I had a sew in; the result was beautiful for the two seconds it lasted, but I had a few pieces that were burned straight from root to tip...no bueno !

I'd be cool if I knew someone that I trusted to wash, detangle and blow dry my hair without ripping through it or abusing my scalp.


----------



## msbettyboop

DivineNapps1728 said:


> The last time I allowed someone to flat iron my hair was when I had a sew in; the result was beautiful for the two seconds it lasted, but I had a few pieces that were burned straight from root to tip...no bueno !
> 
> I'd be cool if I knew someone that I trusted to wash, detangle and blow dry my hair without ripping through it or abusing my scalp.



Me too. The last time I saw an allegedly gentle hair dresser wash, condition and blow dry natural hair, I was cringing in my chair. she was yanking through that lady's hair so badly. I don't know if I'm ever going to be able to do a proper length check since I'm quite useless at blow drying and straightening my own hair .


----------



## kandiekj100

I have a mop of a wig on my hair and want to snatch it off. Trouble is folks have already seen me with it on and I just don't feel right taking it off now. It was an old curly half-wig, that I'm sporting as a full wig.  I cut bangs in the front and fluffed, but I don't think it looks good at all. I should have taken if off when I was having second thoughts. Even in the car, I was rethinking it, but I didn't like my hair underneath today. I should have just went with my hair. I'll be tossing this thing when I get off work.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I can't believe this.  The moisturizer I use, the only one my hair likes has been discontinued! Ugh!  So now I'm going to have to find another one.


----------



## LivingDoll

OMG, I'm so sleepy I wanna cry!


----------



## heirloom

I cannot wait till my relaxer to see how long my hair actually is. Only four days to go, that is if my mum can be bothered to do it on tuesday


----------



## daviine

I'm pretty sure that these aren't flat twists that I just did but I hope my twist-out comes out alright tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Meritamen

I must be bored with my hair again because I have the itch to texturize. I wish I could show off the length I have retained more often without the risk of damage.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

msbettyboop said:


> Me too. The last time I saw an allegedly gentle hair dresser wash, condition and blow dry natural hair, I was cringing in my chair. she was yanking through that lady's hair so badly. I don't know if I'm ever going to be able to do a proper length check since I'm quite useless at blow drying and straightening my own hair .



Lol & Smh. Thing is, I can recall being in that lady's position many years ago & thinking it was a normal part of the process; things like having wet hair combed from the root & stubborn tangles ripped through was expected.

In terms of blow drying & straightening it takes practice. There are countless threads that serve as proof that quality tools, quality products & a proper protein/moisture balance can result in an effortless result.

Good luck doll.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I did henna for the first time last Saturday. I don't think I'll be doing *that* again. I like that it's natural but it took sooooooo long! And the mess, my Gawd, the mess!  I don't know if I can put myself through that again.


----------



## Babygrowth

Life is getting in the way of my PJism! Everytime I plan to haul something pops up. I want to punch life in the face!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Note to self never ever go this long before relaxing. I lost so much hair a minute ago doing the detangling and basesing my scalp. Had to trim a bit too. I guess once a season for now on.


----------



## daviine

It seems like the more effort I put into my hair, the worse it comes out. 

But I'm going to walk into this BBQ and talk about my bad hair day before my BIL can.


----------



## cookiemonster287

I hate that I still can't do a bun on wet hair! 
Its been a year since I shaved my hair off...how long is it gonna take? 
Geez.
Oh well I guess I have to stick with doing it on dry stretched hair until I can.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Going to back blow drying my hair. I am not about this air dry life anymore.


----------



## hnntrr

Good thing I took these braids out when I did. Some of the braids started matting with some weird gray stuff. I think my hair just cant go past three weeks. its nice to feel my own hair again. I think im gonna rock it in bantu knots and maybe rod sets till i decide what to do with it for the next install


----------



## Meritamen

Meritamen said:


> I must be bored with my hair again because I have the itch to texturize. I wish I could show off the length I have retained more often without the risk of damage.


I feel better now after putting my hair in some twists for a twist out.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Relaxed after 8 months. No growth really at all. I guess since I kept having to trim I lost a bit. But for the most part it's nice and smooth. I noticed one half of my head is a lot more resistant than the other. It will be fine since I will wearing my hair in a bun. Now to let this semi permanent color sit for a bit more than dc. Oh joy to the world my hair is relaxed.


----------



## Saludable84

GoddessMaker said:


> Relaxed after 8 months. No growth really at all. I guess since I kept having to trim I lost a bit. But for the most part it's nice and smooth. I noticed one half of my head is a lot more resistant than the other. It will be fine since I will wearing my hair in a bun. Now to let this semi permanent color sit for a bit more than dc. Oh joy to the world my hair is relaxed.



How did you PS during the stretch? How did you accomplish this stretch in the first place? Please, tell me more.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Meritamen

Oyin Handmade Sugar Berries Pomade turns out to be an awesome sealant. The best part is I have had this in my stash for months and it still smells just as heavenly as when I first got it. This scent needs to be in a candle.


----------



## heirloom

Just needed to sing the praises of Tresemme naturals moisture conditioner with people who are as obsessed with hair as I am. Its amazing as a co wash and I've just recently discovered how amazing it is as the C in the LOC. I think I've only seen 2 broken hairs since I started using it four days ago and I'm 12 weeks post. Plus my hair feels nice and smooth even after air drying


----------



## Napp

im still trying to decide if i should cut off my hair right now. my cut looks ugly now that its longer and i dont want to deal with straightening in the summer. *sigh*


----------



## ckisland

Rocking naked hair today (no leave-in, just sealed with a little oil), and I'm loving it  . I'm probably loving a little too much. Wearing my hair like this gets me in trouble .


----------



## Babygrowth

heirloom said:


> Just needed to sing the praises of Tresemme naturals moisture conditioner with people who are as obsessed with hair as I am. Its amazing as a co wash and I've just recently discovered how amazing it is as the C in the LOC. I think I've only seen 2 broken hairs since I started using it four days ago and I'm 12 weeks post. Plus my hair feels nice and smooth even after air drying



I have to try it this way...


----------



## Embyra

Haven't been using a heavy gel to style my hair for work for my buns
I like to wear myhair out after work and I can't do that if I'm slicking if back with gel 
Also still loving lets jam custard hair is lovely and fluffy

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DivineNapps1728

All my self trimming has left my hair in a choppy mess; my crown in shoulder length, front & sides are apl, half the back is apl and the rest of the back/nape is bsl. 

I guess modifying Feye's trimming method wasn't the smartest idea, but I needed to with my natural layers.

Anyone know of any trimming tuts for layered hair?


----------



## JaneBond007

A few staple oils, Shea Moisture and Softee brown gel...even Infusium...but nothing seems to beat shampoo/conditioning and treatments like Dominican products.  I love them better than American/Euro salon items.  Can't wait to get my order..it's been a long time.  Gotta break the cycle of trying the pharmacy junk just cuz it's new.


----------



## kandiekj100

It's been less than a year since I relaxed, and I already want to chop it off again. However I still want to make my goal length of full BSL, MBL. It's just that I get so bored so easily. 

I'm getting a sew-in next Thursday and will try to keep it in for 6 weeks . That is excruciatingly long for me, but I'm going to try. 

But yeah...once I make my goal and am done whipping my hair back and forth, the hair will come off and I will be natural for a 4th time. Maybe the next time will be for good (last and longest stint was 5 years), maybe not. Oooooh, or maybe locs. I've always wanted that too. But that definitely is rather permanent. :


----------



## sounbeweavable

I was just in the bathroom blowing my nose and I noticed that my hair is brushing the collar of my t-shirt. I know that's short as hell to a lot of the people on here, but considering how many haircuts I've gotten over the past year, that's HUGE for me. Last year I cut my hair so short that the stylist had to use a razor to taper the back, and I maintained it for a while then started trimming the back little by little to match the sides. Between the inch plus I got earlier this year and the new growth I have now, I'm really proud of myself.


----------



## cherishlove

That moment when you notice you have the longest hair in the room.


----------



## SuchaLady

TwoSnapsUp I came in here just to post this same thing. And my hair is underprocessed. I need sleekness until I correct this because it is not what's up. It's shedding and breaking more than usual.  How in the devil do people purposefully underprocess?  



TwoSnapsUp said:


> Going to back blow drying my hair. I am not about this air dry life anymore.


----------



## cherishlove

That moment when you notice you have the longest hair in the room.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm terrible. I will cancel dates if I don't feel like washing my hair. *shrugs* Date #2.... canceled.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

SuchaLady dark and lovely anti reversion cream is my new best friend.

Relaxer who? relaxer what? Ummm, no time soon


----------



## BrandNew

I made the best decision locking my hair. Whew! I don't have time for all these products and complicated regimens. KISS.


----------



## Blairx0

I have been wanting to try Bee Mine DC forever now. Finally picked some up on the exchange forum and this stiff smells horrid! These better be the best results in the world, otherwise it is going to be right back on the exchange board.


----------



## gorgeoushair

^^That was suppose to be mines. LOL  It shouldn't smell horrid.  If I remember correctly it smells like coconut.  It's a very good Dc and I love it but I refuse to pay 28.00 for a DC.  That's ridiculous!


----------



## Blairx0

gorgeoushair said:


> ^^That was suppose to be mines. LOL  It shouldn't smell horrid.  If I remember correctly it smells like coconut.  It's a very good Dc and I love it but I refuse to pay 28.00 for a DC.  That's ridiculous!



The price always kept me away too. I don't think it smelled like coconut at all,but luckily when I rinsed it out it didn't smell like anything. I'm still not sure about this one, so you may get to make it yours again soon


----------



## naija24

TwoSnapsUp said:


> SuchaLady dark and lovely anti reversion cream is my new best friend.
> 
> Relaxer who? relaxer what? Ummm, no time soon



TwoSnapsUp Oooo that sounds lovely indeed!! Tell us how it was on your hair. Do you have to flat iron your hair for it to work? I'm trying to avoid heat this summer unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

These gray hairs are coming in rampant. I pulled one out the other day, don't know why, and it's dying words were to tell its buddies to gang up on me  I'm not even 24 yet


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

So I have to get my passport taken which I can do at work. I work in the media department so I work with the photographer I scheduled with. I was expecting him to say “Let’s do it tomorrow” or “How about sometime next week”…ya know, give me a heads up of our appointment so I can try to look good. Nope! At least I’m having a decent hair day today.


----------



## MsDee14

Scheduled to do my monthly Henna & Indigo treatment this weekend. 
Not feeling like it, but I'm trying to get my hair black..and for it to remain black without doing any more of those treatments.


----------



## Embyra

Think I may well end up stock piling lets jam custard on my next shopping trip 
When I bought this by chance last week there was only two left and I took both of them 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

@naija24 
I did have to flat iron, but it may my hair soft and manageable, and it still is. I was tired of going to work looking like I don't comb my hair, because the air drying left my hair frizzy, no matter what I tried. 

I'm now back to looking neatly put together, and I notice the men looking more, too . 

I was never much of a makeup wearer before this year, but I always made sure my eyebrows and hair were on point. Hard to do that with the air drying....

ETA: the blow drying just made it straight. The flat ironing gave it the softness and bounciness I was looking for.


----------



## Philippians413

Darcy's is sold out of everything I want to buy for the Mother's Day Sale.


----------



## cherishlove

TwoSnapsUp said:


> @naija24
> I did have to flat iron, but it may my hair soft and manageable, and it still is. I was tired of going to work looking like I don't comb my hair, because the air drying left my hair frizzy, no matter what I tried.
> 
> I'm now back to looking neatly put together, and I notice the men looking more, too .
> 
> I was never much of a makeup wearer before this year, but I always made sure my eyebrows and hair were on point. Hard to do that with the air drying....
> 
> ETA: the blow drying just made it straight. The flat ironing gave it the softness and bounciness I was looking for.



How long is your hair?  Did your hair convert back?


----------



## hnntrr

People need to not touch my head.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

soldier4hair said:


> How long is your hair? Did your hair convert back?


 
***DON'T QUOTE PICS 

@soldier4hair I do not know, how do you classify my length?  My relaxed hair still is frizz free. The new growth, while no longer bone straight, has not gone back to full on kinky.

The first 2 pics are befores, the last is after (The first time I ever flat ironed my entire head)
***Be gentle, I'm still recovering from my setback, and I'm due for dusting


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Omg I just found a 2.5 inch patch of hair amongst my MBL+ hair.  I'm so confused.   Well actually I have an area in the rear left side that stats matted and tangled.  But where did this 2 in patch come from?! How how the heck will I get it to catch up with the rest of my hair.


----------



## Ann0804

Blairx0 said:


> I have been wanting to try Bee Mine DC forever now. Finally picked some up on the exchange forum and this stiff smells horrid! These better be the best results in the world, otherwise it is going to be right back on the exchange board.



Yeap it does small awful like sour cream, or old milk but I really like the results of it on my hair.


----------



## Meritamen

I can't wait to give my scalp a good hot oil scalp massage and hair a good wash this weekend. It's long over due.


----------



## Incognitus

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Omg I just found a 2.5 inch patch of hair amongst my MBL+ hair.  I'm so confused.   Well actually I have an area in the rear left side that stats matted and tangled.  But where did this 2 in patch come from?! How how the heck will I get it to catch up with the rest of my hair.



 I know how you feel LovelyLouboutin I have a couple 2.5 inch patches and it hurts every time I stumble upon them.  I just keep wondering how they broke off. Or, could it be that this is not breakage, but new growth? Ah, wishful thinking.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts

I don't know what to do with my hair.  cannot make up my mind.  Been wearing these celie braids under wigs pretending I am going to put in small braids. Now I feel to wash my hair again. maybe i will henna/DDDDDC this weekend and put the small braids in. I really want to try stuff I just got in.


----------



## veesweets

My liquid gold green magic has been missing for two months now. It wasn't even halfway empty yet. I thought my mom took it but nope, so I have no idea where I misplaced it. Annoying


----------



## Babygrowth

I dreamt that I hopped in the hower and my hair was laying on my upper back (apl) it felt good! I know its coming but I was a little disappointed when I woke up and realized my hair is still at the bottom of my neck! I dislike being a slow grower!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I like my hair. I'm happy.  It can grow a few more inches and I'm good .I didn't think I would ever be happy with it. Yay!


----------



## hairqueen7

I'm done doing wet styles, it always comes out fluffy not defined ,I keep forgetting my hair shrinks 85% . Back to stretched styles forever.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Family coming for Mothers Day weekend & I want cute hair minus the wig. Guess I'm finally washing my hair after 3 weeks. Pure laziness. Gonna do a rollerset & add my clip ins for more length.


----------



## kandake

I'm having issues with breakage at the very end of my hair.  I just did a trim last month.  I guess I need to figure out what type of DC I need and it saddens me that I may have to trim again... with a new pair of sheers.  And probably get some end papers for my perm rods.


----------



## cherishlove

TwoSnapsUp your hair is nice and thick.  I'm looking for something like that and glance at it in the bss but scared to try it.  I wonder what's in it and the long term effect of using it.


----------



## gorgeoushair

Blairx0

I just went and smelled my 2oz sample and it definitely smells good.  Maybe u should talk to the person u bought it from.  It shouldn't stink at all.


----------



## daviine

I was watching MahoghanyCurls' flaxseed gel twistout video. 

My three year old was watching too. At first he commented that I do that too (I think she was separating her hair or twisting it). But then she started untwisting it and showing the style, and my son said....

"Mama, I think you need to do your hair. It's looking crazy."


----------



## Lissa0821

I let my niece put a sew in in my hair last Saturday (which I already took out) as well what I thought would be a trim.   I took the sew in out and the braids down and got my feelings hurt.  She literally cut my hair from APL to shoulder length.  

She is a new beauty school graduate and is a little scissor happy at the moment.  I nearly flipped out but I am ok now. 

I washed, deep conditioned and blew my hair dry.  I set it with flexi rods and flat iron my roots. I am happy to say I have a really cute layered bob at the moment.  It is swinging and with fullness.  

My niece will live another day....


----------



## naija24

so...is it possible to be APL by next June? I envision myself being SL or close by December, and I'd like to know if that's possible.


----------



## AlliCat

Bought three moisturizers yesterday.. my hair better be tun up with moisture this summer


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I can commit to an additional three weeks. Seems hard but if I ignore it 2 weeks should fly by quick. Heck 5 more days and its mid-month!


----------



## Embyra

Now I'm going for fluffier hair when I'm wearing my buns 
I need a light gel to just smooth any flyaways
Tried the curl j less c or however you spell It lool

And I still saw white bits now where near as bad as with other stylers but I saw it

This product reacts with every bloody thing!!!

I wanted to like it so bad thankfully it doesn't leave my hair dry

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Worked 10 days straight feet bloody killing 

just realised I have no conditioner!! 

What is I gon do??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Did a bit of dusting. Can't stop touching my hair. It's so soft.


----------



## veesweets

It's my last day in town visiting my parents and my mom is taking me on a surprise trip to the wig depot lol


----------



## Babygrowth

Really? So you might as well fall out on the floor and scream and holler because I'm not wearing my hair out for another two months! Lol! First you say hide it so it can grow now you say I'm tired of those scarves and wigs leave your hair out?  My big ol man child! Smh...


----------



## NJoy

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Did a bit of dusting. Can't stop touching my hair. It's so soft.


 
TwoSnapsUp

Ok, share.   Besides dusting, what has your hair so irresistibly soft?


----------



## jbwphoto1

Lissa0821 said:


> I let my niece put a sew in in my hair last Saturday (which I already took out) as well what I thought would be a trim. I took the sew in out and the braids down and got my feelings hurt. She literally cut my hair from APL to shoulder length.
> 
> She is a new beauty school graduate and is a little scissor happy at the moment. I nearly flipped out but I am ok now.
> 
> I washed, deep conditioned and blew my hair dry. I set it with flexi rods and flat iron my roots. I am happy to say I have a really cute layered bob at the moment. It is swinging and with fullness.
> 
> My niece will live another day....


 
Lissa0821, I will hold my tears for now.  I know if you see your niece soon she will ask why you took the weave out.  I wonder if she'll ask why YOU have it styled so short.


----------



## Lylddlebit

I have burned myself many times straightening my hair. Burned my cheek, forehead, top the the ear back of the neck. Well this morning I was pressing the front of my hair and burned my boob lol. I never thought that would be a possibility before. No more pressing in underwear.


----------



## Dee_33

I'm loving my hair these days.  Keeping it simple is really best for me.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

NJoy said:


> TwoSnapsUp
> 
> Ok, share.   Besides dusting, what has your hair so irresistibly soft?



NJoy.   . It didn't become noticably softer until I changed my products and aded the following:
Njoy's sulfur oil
Creme of nature argan oil shampoo
Creme of nature argan oil moisturizer
Optimum with alma oil moisturizer


----------



## AlliCat

DaiseeDay said:


> @AlliCatI think I'm going to try Dermorganics. Hmm how much were they at Marshalls?
> 
> Im going to Ulta so I might just get the sample set and the masque. I need a really good masque, but I'm a little leery of cones so this seems great.



DaiseeDay $19.99 each


----------



## TheMenAllPause

Finally mastered the "done but its not done" messy style. I love it!!! I curl my hair away from my face in loose spiral curls and tie my edges down at night. As the days go by the curls get loose and less defined, super cute!


----------



## ms.tatiana

My hair is growing and I'm happy, but it seems like sometimes I make progress with my edges and sometimes I don't. Seriously considering going to a dermatologist & get the shots, but I don't want the side effects or to be dependent on those for a long times.

Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Daughter

My wooly winter hats have broken off some of my hair. I should've known better...


----------



## sounbeweavable

I couldn't take having texlaxed roots anymore so I did a corrective relaxer. I don't know what I was thinking when I thought having texlaxed roots was a good idea when I wear my hair straight and work out daily. I just neutralized so now I'm steaming my hair with ORS olive oil deep conditioner + coconut oil for about 20 minutes.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I almost passed out yesterday. 

After my protein treatment I braided my hair in four celies while wet. As my hair was shrinking it was pulling on my scalp giving me major headache. Similar to a tight ponytail headache but worse. I was dizzy and feeling sick. Then I thought maybe it is my hair? The relief I felt after releasing my hair from those braids was like a drink of cold water.

That bask vanilla whiskey hair restorative treatment has my curls POPPING!  They are popping all over. DH was pulling on them and  touching my hair.

Defined curls from root to tip. And clumping with no product. I slept with loose hair on a cotton pillowcase. And woke up with small ringlets!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Saludable84

Low Porosity hair can be such a B!!!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## cocosweet

If there was any question in my mind whether coloring the grays was the way to go, I got my answer today at the market. When I went to purchase beer for dh, I was carded.

Win!


----------



## Daughter

Babied my hair. Deep conditioned. Lots of leave-in and oil and shea butter. I think my hair has forgiven me for neglecting her. Will twist it up when the kids are in bed...


----------



## NaiyaAi

I don't know why I decided to give air-drying one last chance. My hair is now a matted, mangled mess.


----------



## sounbeweavable

My hair is so happy right now. It's smooth, shiny, soft, and has movement and I barely even used a flat iron (it was at like 40% heat). After I relaxed last night, I used some protein spray, shea butter moisturizer, oiled my scalp with JBCO, then wrapped it using some mousse.


----------



## JaneBond007

I liked my routine before but then my products got discontinued.  Then my texturizer got discontinued.  I love my hair but trying to keep up with all these other people is not doing anything for me.  And almost everything in some form or other was tried, leaving my hair unmanageable and damaged.  So I got smarter.  My best bet is to relax with lithium hydroxide because not all the curl is gone.  Silicones are good for me and keep away frizz.  My strands are coarse/fine...if that makes sense.  BKT's and Keratin treatments/amino and cysteine treatments...hate my hair and eat it up.  All these alternatives out here just equate with new damage.  Since I like my hair bone straight, lithium is the way to go...with blow drying.  I retain more moisture and have little to no damage.  Dominican products are also my best bet.  You have to get to the point that you don't follow everybody's advice...go with what you know for self.


----------



## tocktick

I feel like blowing my hair out on no-low heat as I want a big 'fro tomorrow but I know I really shouldn't. Looks like I'll be top-knotting. Again.


----------



## Dee_33

Did a dark brown rinse to cover my greys...came out great.  Love Ion's rinse.


----------



## Lissa0821

JaneBond007 said:


> I liked my routine before but then my products got discontinued.  Then my texturizer got discontinued.  I love my hair but trying to keep up with all these other people is not doing anything for me.  And almost everything in some form or other was tried, leaving my hair unmanageable and damaged.  So I got smarter.  My best bet is to relax with lithium hydroxide because not all the curl is gone.  Silicones are good for me and keep away frizz.  My strands are coarse/fine...if that makes sense.  BKT's and Keratin treatments/amino and cysteine treatments...hate my hair and eat it up.  All these alternatives out here just equate with new damage.  Since I like my hair bone straight, lithium is the way to go...with blow drying.  I retain more moisture and have little to no damage.  Dominican products are also my best bet.  You have to get to the point that you don't follow everybody's advice...go with what you know for self.



Thank You! You are absolutely Right!


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I have curled my hair 3 times this week...I feel horrible!!! Lawd where is my dc???


----------



## shasha8685

I want some box braids this summer....


----------



## Meritamen

I have decided to postpone my decision to when my hair has made it to BSL. LOL Whether to texturize or not. I figure it is going to be a year before my hair reaches that goal so it should be plenty of time to really think it through.


----------



## Renewed1

I feel like shaving my hair and start over again.

BUT, I will continue on my path exactly where I am at.


----------



## Lissa0821

jbwphoto1 said:


> @Lissa0821, I will hold my tears for now.  I know if you see your niece soon she will ask why you took the weave out.  I wonder if she'll ask why YOU have it styled so short.



jbwphoto1  I am still in a state of shock that I am back to neck length, it has over 10 years since my hair has been this short.  

I feel like I am starting this long hair journey all over again. I talked to my niece and she apologized.  I have to get over it because it is just hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

Looking for new conditioners to wash with under my uparts. The stuff I use for my regular DCs is too expensive. I may have do suck it up and just buy the gallon sizes Kenra. Any suggestions girls?

pre_medicalrulz?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> Looking for new conditioners to wash with under my uparts. The stuff I use for my regular DCs is too expensive. I may have do suck it up and just buy the gallon sizes Kenra. Any suggestions girls?
> 
> pre_medicalrulz?



Lol I was reading thru the thread & stumbled across your mention.  
Is your upart sewn on?


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol I was reading thru the thread & stumbled across your mention.
> Is your upart sewn on?



Yes, it is!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I don't know what length I am but I know it's more hair than I ever have had. I feel girly feeling on my neck and back.


----------



## kandiekj100

GoddessMaker, love that girly feeling. And keep up the good work. 

Also, loving the avi. did you attend a masquerade party/ball?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

kandiekj100 Ah thank you. Yes I did go to one in Feburary. It was interesting to say the least lol.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Lylddlebit said:


> I have burned myself many times straightening my hair. Burned my cheek, forehead, top the the ear back of the neck. Well this morning I was pressing the front of my hair and burned my boob lol. I never thought that would be a possibility before. No more pressing in underwear.



Lylddlebit, Goodness gracious, what tools are you using to press your hair?! Potential for burns is one of the main reasons I've steered clear of using pressing combs/marvel irons/etc, even though folks told me I'd get sleeker straighter results.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I have an appt to get my jumbo box braids on Friday && I'm so excited! I'm even debating cutting the nape of my hair from bsl/bsb (my bra sits lowww ) to apl for evenness, but I'm not pressed to do it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> Yes, it is!



Girl I have no idea because I don't wear sew-ins & I don't wet my hair while braided. My hair dries in a matted mess if I try something like that.


----------



## naija24

I think I want my hair to at least LOOK like this by August. Is this at all doable?

Current Hair Length, roughly. This was taken 3 weeks ago so my hair has grown a bit since then. 






Goal Hair length for August?


----------



## msbettyboop

Going back to crown and glory method. When I was braiding my hair, it was at peace and grew well. The last year since I stopped and tried wigs and weaves, it's just all gone left and I didn't retain much. Very disappointing!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> I think I want my hair to at least LOOK like this by August. Is this at all doable?
> 
> Current Hair Length, roughly. This was taken 3 weeks ago so my hair has grown a bit since then.
> 
> Goal Hair length for August?



Are you referring to 2013 August?? If so, hair only grows a half an inch a month on average. August is only 2 months away.


----------



## naija24

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Are you referring to 2013 August?? If so, hair only grows a half an inch a month on average. August is only 2 months away.



Hmmz....I felt it was more like 4 months away if you add May and most of August. My relaxer date is August 15th.

I just want to know if my ears will be fully covered and my hair at the nape will graze my neck, I suppose. It will take longer for the crown to get to where it is in the picture.


----------



## Incognitus

GoddessMaker  Nice hair progress. Would you say, in your case, getting a relaxer has helped you retain more length?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Incognitus I would say it's allowing me to care for it better so I guess that would equate in retention. I hope it gets better though my coworker was making a bit of a sly remark of why are you wearing your natural hair since I wear wigs and weaves all the time. I just shook my head as I like my hair people don't know how long its been for me to get to that point in my life were I feel ok with what I am right now.


----------



## Incognitus

GoddessMaker said:


> Incognitus I would say it's allowing me to care for it better so I guess that would equate in retention. I hope it gets better though *my coworker was making a bit of a sly remark of why are you wearing your natural hair since I wear wigs and weaves all the time.* I just shook my head as I like my hair people don't know how long its been for me to get to that point in my life were I feel ok with what I am right now.



GoddessMaker Wait, so she was questioning WHY you were wearing you natural hair? What on earth....erplexed

I wonder how relaxing would help me retain. Since I cut of the remaining relaxed ends, I've been plagued with SSKS...making retention quite challenging. I'm just too chicken to relax since there's no going back (well there is, but starting over is so difficult).


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Incognitus yep like my real hair instead of a wig. To her she feels I look better with a wig on and I am like whatever I look just fine. I'm doing more natural tone down looks now like no makeup or anything to work and it's making her feel uncomfy I guess.


----------



## Incognitus

GoddessMaker said:


> Incognitus yep like my real hair instead of a wig. To her she feels I look better with a wig on and I am like whatever I look just fine. I'm doing more natural tone down looks now like no makeup or anything to work and it's making her feel uncomfy I guess.



Some people have some nerve.....where do they get this sense of entitlement from....?


----------



## Saludable84

GoddessMaker said:


> Incognitus yep like my real hair instead of a wig. To her she feels I look better with a wig on and I am like whatever I look just fine. I'm doing more natural tone down looks now like no makeup or anything to work and it's making her feel uncomfy I guess.



She either looks bad and doesn't want you to look better or looks good and doesn't want you to look better. Either way, she's a hater and she needs to keep her comments in her mouth. Negative Nelly, go that way.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Yea her hair is ok it's the standard relaxed hair look not damaged. Wears the good ole wrap or has it pinned. I know for me I'm still working the kinks out of wearing my own hair. It probable will need some tlc for a while but I'm going to wear it vs wigs. It's too hot for that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Week 5.  all I have to do is make it to the 31st, which will be 7 weeks.


----------



## Bozcurls

I just cut off about half an inch of hair to even out my ends. They didn't appear to be split, just uneven. My ends look perfectly fine when I'm natural, but flat ironed...well that's when my hair looks a bit rough.


----------



## Lylddlebit

DivineNapps1728 said:


> Lylddlebit, Goodness gracious, what tools are you using to press your hair?! Potential for burns is one of the main reasons I've steered clear of using pressing combs/marvel irons/etc, even though folks told me I'd get sleeker straighter results.



DivineNapps1728 I was a stove top pressing comb this weekend.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

naija24 said:


> I think I want my hair to at least LOOK like this by August. Is this at all doable?
> 
> Current Hair Length, roughly. This was taken 3 weeks ago so my hair has grown a bit since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goal Hair length for August?



naija24, I think that's a very lofty goal. On average folks grow 1/2 of hair per month, but some grow more or less than others. In any case, August will have come & gone in 3.5 months, giving a hypothetical growth potential of roughly 1.75 inches, if every millimeter is retained; my guess is that you'd need about 4-5 inches of growth to achieve this style.



Lylddlebit said:


> DivineNapps1728 I was a stove top pressing comb this weekend.



Lylddlebit, whyyyyyyyyy?! I can barely pick up a stove top pressing comb without having flashbacks of all the burns I endured during childhood pressing sessions.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I so want to go wash and use my joico balm right now. It felt great to get something I desired now that I'm working 2 jobs. I'm set for hair for a minute well maybe if I can find my poo's a TJ Maxx.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

beating myself up right now...just received my new products from Hairitage Hydration, one of which was her new Banana Pudding DC. So I co-washed and applied the DC in small sections. I really didn't like the feel of how it was applying to my hair, sort of a plasticy feeling then I realized that's probably cuz I should have clarified. I was being generous with the Aloe Vera Gel while styling this morning and it's the exact same feeling I get when I apply AVG. Now I'm afraid all the DC product will go to waste by not penetrating into my hair shaft. So I decided to turn this quick 30 minute DC into an overnighter. But if I get "bad" results or the DC feels like it has no effect then I definitely have to do it again with a more cleansing/clarifying poo. I have not yet run into a HH product I don't like.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Not feeling my hair.  Eh.  Can't wait to do a nice deep condition....Ohhhhhh I know.  Not only was my last wash kind rushed, but I deep conditioned with heat instead of just leaving it on my head for an hr w/o heat.  Idk but something about too my deep conditioning w/ the heat makes my hair soft.  Forgot that I did that.  Ok...I feel better in knowing what I need to do.  Also, that Chi iron is much too hot to try and curl my hair with.  Just a fast pass to straighten my hair, then curl w/ rollers.


----------



## naija24

DivineNapps1728 said:


> naija24, I think that's a very lofty goal. On average folks grow 1/2 of hair per month, but some grow more or less than others. In any case, August will have come & gone in 3.5 months, giving a hypothetical growth potential of roughly 1.75 inches, if every millimeter is retained; my guess is that you'd need about 4-5 inches of growth to achieve this style.
> 
> 
> 
> Lylddlebit, whyyyyyyyyy?! I can barely pick up a stove top pressing comb without having flashbacks of all the burns I endured during childhood pressing sessions.



wishful thinking


----------



## DivineNapps1728

naija24, don't get discouraged doll. My nana used to say that a watched pot never boils; your hair will grow & thrive, don't drive yourself nuts fretting over it just take good care of it & let it do what it does.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I've been rockin a puff all week...shame on me


----------



## caliscurls

Had an ah ha moment today...my buns look way better and fuller when I do them in the morning as opposed to before bed and it gets flattened from my satin scarf....


----------



## HanaKuroi

I have a meeting that I forgot about in 3 hours. My hair is in four celies and full of twist cream and wet! Sighhhhhhhhhh. I do not know what to do. All of the product hasn't soaked in. I hope it has in 2 hours.  I went under the steamer to help it along. 

I should have a wig for times like these.

I am buying something today.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Renewed1

HanaKuroi said:


> I have a meeting that I forgot about in 3 hours. My hair is in four celies and full of twist cream and wet! Sighhhhhhhhhh. I do not know what to do. All of the product hasn't soaked in. I hope it has in 2 hours.  I went under the steamer to help it along.
> 
> *I should have a wig for times like these.*
> 
> I am buying something today.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y




Agree with the bold 100%.  

Anyways, at first I had a hate hate relationship with wigs.  Now, that it takes me two minutes to do my "hair".  I love wigs!!

I can't wait to wear my Giselle wig tomorrow.


----------



## NJoy

Renewed1 said:


> Agree with the bold 100%.
> 
> Anyways, at first I had a hate hate relationship with wigs.  Now, that it takes me two minutes to do my "hair".  I love wigs!!
> 
> I can't wait to wear my Giselle wig tomorrow.



Wow. Who makes that wig?


----------



## myronnie

Wash day (1 week) is supposed to be tomorrow...
My hair is still moisturized and my scalp isn't dirty or itchy! Wash day(week ago) I moisturized with Qhemet Burdock/Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee and on Monday I remoisturized with Amazing Botanicals Aloe Mint Spritz, Oyin Hair Dew(love...but still trying out), and Hairitage Hydrations Queen Mix Butter.

Uhhhm breakage/SSKs....NADA!


----------



## navila

Thinking about getting blonde highlights.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Victory rolls are really hard to do with box braids


----------



## overtherainbow

Since I BC'd after 11 months of being a slave to biweekly 2 hour braid outs, I feel so free.  Relishing in the wash n go shortness before it grows out!


----------



## Renewed1

NJoy said:


> Wow. Who makes that wig?



NJoy its by outre giselle

https://www.hairsisters.com/en/half...half-wig-quick-weave-giselle-futura/index.php


----------



## naija24

Totally going to surprise my boyfriend this weekend with red hair! I"m really excited! and i will be posting pics. I'm very nervous though because it's a big change and red is really ....vivid? I"m not big on a lot of attention, I just thought it'd be a nice change for the summer while I distract myself from my hair.

Also, I think I prefer not using heat. Since giving it up entirely nearly three weeks ago, my hair feels much softer and healthier.


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> Totally going to surprise my boyfriend this weekend with red hair! I"m really excited! and i will be posting pics. I'm very nervous though because it's a big change and red is really ....vivid? I"m not big on a lot of attention, I just thought it'd be a nice change for the summer while I distract myself from my hair.
> 
> Also, I think I prefer not using heat. Since giving it up entirely nearly three weeks ago, my hair feels much softer and healthier.



I don't think you should dye your hair. 

I think you should get braids or a weave. Dyed hair can be fragile. You are taking a risk. You don't want a setback. 

Establish a good regimen and buy a red kinky textured wig. Hold off on the dye. I know you use heat so your hair probably doesn't need red dye on top of it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## naija24

HanaKuroi said:


> I don't think you should dye your hair.
> 
> I think you should get braids or a weave. Dyed hair can be fragile. You are taking a risk. You don't want a setback.
> 
> Establish a good regimen and buy a red kinky textured wig. Hold off on the dye. I know you use heat so your hair probably doesn't need red dye on top of it.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I'm not using heat until July 30, if that. I reeeeeally don't like braids or wigs. Why is it that hair color is a big no no in this forum? is it different from henna?


----------



## Saludable84

naija24 said:


> I'm not using heat until July 30, if that. I reeeeeally don't like braids or wigs. Why is it that hair color is a big no no in this forum? is it different from henna?



I'm not against hair color, I just advise caution with double processing hair. If you are gonna do something, try the Shea moisture line or Garnier. 

On YouTube, TheHappyHairShow has a video where se talks about dying her hair. It looked really good.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## naija24

Saludable84 said:


> I'm not against hair color, I just advise caution with double processing hair. If you are gonna do something, try the Shea moisture line or Garnier.
> 
> On YouTube, TheHappyHairShow has a video where se talks about dying her hair. It looked really good.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



do you have a link to their website? I can't find it anywhere. This would be a good option as I really do love their products.


----------



## NJoy

naija24 said:


> Totally going to surprise my boyfriend this weekend with red hair! I"m really excited! and i will be posting pics. I'm very nervous though because it's a big change and red is really ....vivid? I"m not big on a lot of attention, I just thought it'd be a nice change for the summer while I distract myself from my hair.
> 
> Also, I think I prefer not using heat. Since giving it up entirely nearly three weeks ago, my hair feels much softer and healthier.


 
naija24

Oh wow! Red hot mama! Oh, a vivid red will be an attention getter.  There's nothing shy about that. In fact, if I see you out in red hair, I'm definitely going to compliment you so, you may as well get used to the idea. You'll probably feel your confidence rise up after you get used to it too so, rock on wit cho bad self.

You will have to take extra care of colored hair, like staying on top of your deep conditioning and moisturizing game but, definitely think that colored (and relaxed, for that matter) hair can be healthy with proper care. That's JMO.

In any case, I'll be waiting on pics.  I LOVE red hair. The more vivid, the better (as long as it compliments the skin tone). Shoot. I may wake up as a red head myself one of these days. We'll see.  But for now, I'll have to limit my red to wigs and pieces....for now. 

Wishing you much success. I hope it's for you. Your boyfriend liking it will be a be a bonus. (A BIG bonus.  ).


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> I'm not using heat until July 30, if that. I reeeeeally don't like braids or wigs. Why is it that hair color is a big no no in this forum? is it different from henna?



I am just nervous because you are double processed and might have heat damage. You also don't do much to your hair. You let someone else do it. You don't have a set regimen and you don't like to dc or spend time on your hair according to you. You don't have/want time to dc or want to spend 3 hours on your hair.

You should rethink dyeing. Your hair will need more care, not less. 

You also seem a bit impatient and impulsive when it comes to your hair journey. This combination usually results in setbacks. Be careful.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

I havnt seen my real hair in about a week and a half. The bits I have seen feel like I am growin out my relaxer all over again Dumb heat damage.


----------



## naija24

HanaKuroi said:


> I am just nervous because you are double processed and might have heat damage. You also don't do much to your hair. You let someone else do it. You don't have a set regimen and you don't like to dc or spend time on your hair according to you. You don't have/want time to dc or want to spend 3 hours on your hair.
> 
> You should rethink dyeing. Your hair will need more care, not less.
> 
> You also seem a bit impatient and impulsive when it comes to your hair journey. This combination usually results in setbacks. Be careful.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Wow, I had no idea people on this forum follow others so closely. I"ll keep that in mind next time.

Just to say, I've been using a regimen for near three weeks now. I deep condition weekly and spend about ....1.5 hours on my hair. I don't have time for 5-6 step wash days. I just don't. My main goals after work are seeing my bf or working out. 

I don't think i'm "impulsive" at all. I'm not sure what gave you that idea. Impatient? Eh, maybe a little? I mean, who wouldn't be when you're on a forum where girls are rocking hair down to their buttcheeks LOL and it's healthy and shiny and fierce? It'd be nice to get to SL and I'm certain I will by December or next January or so. 

I just wanted to do something different with my hair cuz...it's just hair?  I feel like before this HHJ, I was so obsessed with my hair being one way that I lost some of my identity (strong I know) when I cut it all off. now that's its growing back in and filling out finally, yeah, i want something hot and wild for summer 

I appreciate the warning though.


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> Wow, I had no idea people on this forum follow others so closely. I"ll keep that in mind next time.
> 
> Just to say, I've been using a regimen for near three weeks now. I deep condition weekly and spend about ....1.5 hours on my hair. I don't have time for 5-6 step wash days. I just don't. My main goals after work are seeing my bf or working out.
> 
> I don't think i'm "impulsive" at all. I'm not sure what gave you that idea. Impatient? Eh, maybe a little? I mean, who wouldn't be when you're on a forum where girls are rocking hair down to their buttcheeks LOL and it's healthy and shiny and fierce? It'd be nice to get to SL and I'm certain I will by December or next January or so.
> 
> I just wanted to do something different with my hair cuz...it's just hair?  I feel like before this HHJ, I was so obsessed with my hair being one way that I lost some of my identity (strong I know) when I cut it all off. now that's its growing back in and filling out finally, yeah, i want something hot and wild for summer
> 
> I appreciate the warning though.



No,

I hate wasting my time. I usually check previous posts before I give hair advice. I don't want to responsible for recommending the wrong thing!

Had I checked your posts earlier I wouldn't have suggested braids or wigs since you ate against them.

I should have said indecisive I suppose, instead of impulsive. I am sorry. I may also be wrong about that. I wasn't sure if you were going natural or transitioning or relaxed. My bad.

I don't know anyone on here that does 5-6 day wash days. Nobody has time for that. 

Many women on here with long hair did a lot of research and hid their hair to achieve their goals. It took years and not months.  

Make sure you use good products. Dc does not mean leaving watery cheap conditioner on your hair for hours.

I would hate for you to have a setback and have to cut off damage from double processing when you so want longer hair.

It does take dedication to grow our type of hair long. Moisturizing, sealing, conditioning, cowashing, dusting, detangling, deep conditioning, protein treatments, henna, etc. It isn't easy and it won't happen quickly. 

You are right it is your hair. I gave unsolicited advice.

Sometimes in order to reach a goal you have to do things to help you get there temporarily.

All the info you need is on this forum. I wish you luck on your journey.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Saludable84

naija24

That's really creepy. I know I see you in the same threads from time to time, but I'm familiar with you name and that you want to be SL. That's about it and I only know your length goal because you talk about it ALOT lol. 

I think you should do whatever is comfortable with you. Before my journey I was hair obsessed. Now it's just hair. Your at a short enough length to not have a harsh setback or if you do get damage, it won't have a profound effect. 

I'd just recommend that you a) get a good protein treatment like Nexxus Emergencee b) some Roux Porosity Control and c) shampoo and conditioner for color treated hair. Taking care of color treated hair is hard because along with caring for processed hair, you have to care for the color as well. Be sure to space out the color and relaxer and you will have to be extra diligent with the care. 

Just remember dyes dry out the hair a lot. 

Oh, go on YouTube and search for TheHappyHairShow

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## HanaKuroi

My hair was mostly dry for my appointment. I wore it up though. I had to keep spritzing it with water and blotting it. It is super defined and shiny now! Maybe I found a new method? 

I am thinking about a fingercomber unit/wig. Maybe I will make a wig that is close to my hair and length. I really do need an emergency wig.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MileHighDiva

naija24 Maybe, you should try a color rinse like Manic Panic or Jazzing.  Sally's has a knock off of MP, but I don't recall the name.  A color rinse will not damage your hair and be counterproductive to your hair length goal.  

No offense, but I would not recommend a permanent hair color change, because this is the second time that I recall you stating, you don't like multiple steps and/or investing time in your hair care regimen/routine.  Your hair will be double processed and will need additional TLC/hair care steps.

I believe the previous two posters were just trying to be helpful!

Taren916 on YT used MP with great results.  

HTH!


----------



## Babygrowth

My hair is double processed and I loved it but it did change the porosity of my hair which required more work and if/when I slacked off I definitely paid the price. I should've been shoulder length already but things are much slower since I decided to do that. I was all over the place about my hair because I wanted it to grow but I wanted to do everything to it and it just didn't work. For me I ended up sacrificing length for color. Now I have a balance but it took a while. My SO hates that I spend sooo much time on my hair but he knows its important to me so its not that big of a deal and I have a one year old and those times that I devote to my hair are like trips to the spa! I wouldn't trade it for nothing. That's why for me my HHJ really didn't start until I realized I needed to back off and calm down and Stop bouncing all over the place. So from my experience if you're going to do it, stay on top of it or otherwise you may regret it later. I will probably dye my hair again one day in the far future because idk if I could get all color combinations by using henna and indigo but I may also be natural or have locs! Lol! Who knows?!


----------



## naija24

hello ladies, so I went to my local Sallys after work and got Clairol Professional Soy4Plex Creme Demi-Permanent Dark Red Blonde and it's demi permanent developer. The lady at the store told me that semi-permanents and rinses won't give me the color that I want. This brand says that it's ammnoia free. I guess that's good.

So I'm gonna take that jump and color my hair this afternoon!! So nervous omg. But whatever. 

And I really do appreciate all the advice ladies. It's hard not to be defensive about hair choices sometimes but it's better than not knowing any better. I plan to stretch my relaxers for 3-4 months and I'm not using heat all anymore, so I'm safe there. My focus will be deep conditioning like it was a life or death situation.

I'm debating whether to use the developer or not. It says for "best results" so i guess it's optional?


----------



## curlcomplexity

Tomorrow marks my one year natural journey...yaaayy!


----------



## kennylee2013

Everyone is loving my TWA........was a bit apprehensive at first.  I also colored it last weekend but I have used the shea moisture deep treatment mask  and I plan to do light and deep protein dc interchangeably (every other week)....hope my hair thrives!!


----------



## ChasingBliss

Im in ssk hell.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Why did my girl at work IM me that Trader Joe's in now in town?  She has already been and purchased two bottles of a natural tea tree conditioner.  She says the conditioner sells for only $3.99.  Her cousin has used the conditioner and said it detangles well and leaves her hair feeling very soft.

Weekend plans have now changed.


----------



## myronnie

:O Curlkit...has actually sent me my replacement item from the April box...
a month later but still..yay.


----------



## Purplerain77

myronnie said:


> :O Curlkit...has actually sent me my replacement item from the April box...
> a month later but still..yay.



Really? I had a missing item too, but I haven't received any tracking information.


----------



## myronnie

Purplerain77 said:


> Really? I had a missing item too, but I haven't received any tracking information.



Purplerain77 email them asap honey and make sure yours is taken care of. I'm not even subscribed anymore and I haven't emailed them for almost a month so I was surprised that they actually held up to their word.


----------



## spellinto

Bought two new hair goodies at Target today! Going to post reviews soon of _Just for Me! Hair Milk Curl Smoother, It's a 10 Miracle Leave-In, and L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm (borrowed from my mother)_ on my blog!  

Finally took down the six two strand twists I rocked for the past two days, cleansed, and applied the L'Oreal DC.  So far it looks like my new growth loves it


----------



## futureapl

When I look in the mirror my hair looks oh so long as soon as I take pic I'm snapped right back to reality..oh well


----------



## nerdography

I never realized how much my hair insulated my scalp. I just flat ironed and I'm feeling all the air on my scalp./


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

futureapl said:


> When I look in the mirror my hair looks oh so long as soon as I take pic I'm snapped right back to reality..oh well



This happens to me all the time


----------



## naija24

Over the weekend, I found out just how much my bf hated my twa. Feeling pretty crappy now.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

naija24 said:


> Over the weekend, I found out just how much my bf hated my twa. Feeling pretty crappy now.



naija24

aawwww don't feel bad. did he say he liked it then and then confess now?


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

does anyone know the effect of birth control on hair growth? I'm going  on the pill for clear skin but i dont want it to effect my hair.


----------



## naija24

llan, no lol. He said the whole time we were dating, "I hate short hair". but i wasn't gonna not cut my hair over a man, especially a man I just started dating. I figured because he said he loved me very much all would be okay, so yeah, I BC'ed in January after 4 months of dating. He was distraught. He hated my hair and begged me all the time to get braids or weaves. I got braids but hated it and got rid of it in March. He treated me differently, looked at differently. It was really difficult. He said then that he didn't like it, but now he's being a LOT more honest about how much he didn't like it.

now that my hair is growing out he's fine with it --as long as its styled --but it really struck a nerve with me that my hair caused such tension in our relationship at that time.


----------



## naija24

llan said:


> does anyone know the effect of birth control on hair growth? I'm going  on the pill for clear skin but i dont want it to effect my hair.



llan, I heard from some ladies that it made their hair thin or fall out after several years of use. I've heard from others that it made their hair shinier or fuller. I think it depends on your body's reactions to hormones.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm not really a protective style girl. How in the world am I going to make it until December?

7 months is such a long time.


----------



## LivingDoll

jbwphoto1 said:


> Why did my girl at work IM me that Trader Joe's in now in town? She has already been and purchased two bottles of a natural tea tree conditioner. She says the conditioner sells for only $3.99. Her cousin has used the conditioner and said it detangles well and leaves her hair feeling very soft.
> 
> Weekend plans have now changed.


 
It's TJ Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner. Their Nourish Spa Conditioner is a holy grail for many women too...they're both very popular and well loved here.


----------



## leiah

Stuck at this length for one year now...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

leiah said:


> Stuck at this length for one year now...



What the hayle??


----------



## greenandchic

leiah said:


> Stuck at this length for one year now...




I know the feeling.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I love my jumbo box braids, but they are so heavy when I put them up && too long to have down all the time with warm weather rolling in. 

AHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!


----------



## Napp

I feel like an unpopular opinions thread is in order. I feel like getting some things off my chest


----------



## ronie

Napp said:


> I feel like an unpopular opinions thread is in order. I feel like getting some things off my chest



i wanna hear


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Napp said:


> I feel like an unpopular opinions thread is in order. I feel like getting some things off my chest





I almost started one, but beyond my _rant_ I would've been throwin enough shade to shield thee ENTIRE east coast.

Shame on me....now go ahead & start yours so I can so I can join in on the fun


----------



## overtherainbow

To clarify or not to clarify...
I need to wng tomorrow, but tonight I checked out my scalp and its flake city.  Apparently I haven't clarified in about two months now.  Lawd geesus....
If I clarify, I *should* twist my hair after to retain better moisture, but with 50/11 assignments due, I ain't got time for that...
Might just clarify, quick dc, then wash n go and hope for the best.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I washed on Sun and cowashed yesterday. My scalp is still itchy. What the fudge?


----------



## Lissa0821

I am 23 weeks post relaxer and just ordered my relaxer the other day, why am I watching my tracking information like a hawk.


----------



## charmtreese

Me and my puff are about to go to a business meeting, and I'm really wishing I could have styled my hair another way.


----------



## Britt

I guess bantu knots, glycerin and humidity do not mix  

Last night I made about 6 bantu knots and applied some scurl to my roots, this morning is pretty humid out. My curls fell as soon as I got off the train to go into work. Guess the hair is 'too moist' to hold a curl. Hmmmm, gonna have to find a better way. My roots are starting to grow in and I *need* the help from moisture heavy products to comb my hair with better ease.


----------



## Hyacinthe

Im really am itching to relax my hair,it only been 8 weeks
i feel like its been 12...


----------



## jbwphoto1

Note to self:  make sure I don't have my scarf tied too tight before going to work.  Was starting myself a headache in the cubicle!


----------



## venusfly

I also reaeeeeally do NOT like wigs or braids or weaves so I understand. I like wearing my own hair. I also agree that hair color should be treated with caution.  Relaxed hair and permanent color or even semi-permanent color is a bad combination. I had a terrible experience with hair color a few years ago. It weakened my hair so much I would literally be washing clumps of weakened flossy hair down the drain. It broke off all the way close to the scalp at about an inch where the new growth started. I ended up having to practically shave it and start over. It was a very traumatic experience. I would never color my hair again.


----------



## whiteoleander91

anyone else feel like over the years their hair just keeps getting thicker? my hair feels thicker to me now than it did when I first went natural


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

Its taking all my self control not to take out these minibraids and do a twist out. Impromptu twist outs are what got me in this position in the first place. 

(****ty splitty ends )


----------



## shasha8685

I need a hair net or something to keep my buns in check.


----------



## Lissa0821

Lissa0821 said:


> I am 23 weeks post relaxer and just ordered my relaxer the other day, why am I watching my tracking information like a hawk.


 

Just got confirmation that my relaxer was delivered today.  I am taking care of my hair tomorrow night.


----------



## Lynn84

I bought a pack of mini spin pins today and my struggle bun was too tiny and pitiful for them.


----------



## SouthernStunner

I should be ashamed but a month ago DH and I drove to Atl for the day, found a Trader Joes and bought 3 bottles of Nourish and Spa Condish and Loved It!

Fast forward and just picked up my 2cases of said condish.  Should last till end of year. 

Nope not ashamed and smiled as I did it


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm DCing right now and my scalp feels so much better than it did before I shampooed.  I'm back on Hairfinity now too.


----------



## SuchaLady

In the process of purchasing new products. I really prefer commercial products vs homemade. Hmmm....off to go stalk IDareT'sHair and her threads


----------



## SuchaLady

Ateya got a new haircut! Watch people pop up saying her hair is falling out


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Cowashed my hair today and it's still itchy tonight.

And...am I already feeling new growth a week post relaxer???


----------



## gorgeoushair

SuchaLady

Girl, people was talking about she barely has any hair and such.  I mean, really?  It doesn't make no since how much shade she gets around here.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

^^ She doesn't seem to care about any shade being thrown @ her. I like her.


----------



## Ogoma

I need to trim my hair; it has been six months. Anytime I do anything with my hair, I get broken hairs. I should stop being lazy.


----------



## gorgeoushair

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ^^ She doesn't seem to care about any shade being thrown @ her. I like her.



I know she doesn't care although she probably doesn't know how much shade.  I'm a fan of Ateya and I like her and her hair, too.


----------



## Philippians413

I braided my hair in singles about 3 days ago and want to take them out just so I can play in my hair. Hopefully I'll be able to resist until Saturday at least lol. Hand in hair syndrome is no joke.


----------



## FelaShrine

Cant wait til I take these braids out and start tea rinses. Been reaidng up on it and it sounds like fun


----------



## Hyacinthe

Haven't Moisturized my hair in 3 days and it doesn't have that dry feeling,I'm guessing that I over moisturize my hair at times....

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## shasha8685

Tried teh L.C.O method...it worked but I think I'm gonna start using Jane Carter Solution Revitalizing Leave In instead of Hawaiian Silk 14 in 1. My hair feels slightly greasy...


----------



## napbella

During this transition (12 mos so far) I went from bsl to sl and that sucks. I had to do an aggressive trim 2wks ago, it was badly needed.


----------



## SuchaLady

I need to hurry and finish my hw so I can order some hair products


----------



## Philippians413

To order a 16 oz. Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee or not to order a  Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee....hmm....:scratchch


----------



## Tonto

I wonder how many tries it will take me to have a nice roller set...


----------



## Napp

I am going to be transitioning for the long haul it seems my ng is like 6-7 inches and  it is only an inch when shrunked up.


----------



## yaya24

Tomorrow is the day that I wash my box braids for the first time.

Wish me luck!


----------



## spellinto

I don't know how I feel about bunning anymore.  I've been bunning throughout my entire hair journey.  It is my go to style & has helped me reach this far, almost TBL. But sometimes I feel like I look so strict and older with them. I like the femininity in leaving my hair loose and touchably soft. Looks like I will have to embrace low manipulation styles more often and tuck some new pretty protective styles under my belt.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Philippians413 said:
			
		

> To order a 16 oz. Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee or not to order a  Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee....hmm....:scratchch



Order!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Finally took my sew in down. I made it a shade over 8 weeks.  I was going to wait until next weekend.  But I was ready to really wash my scalp. I think I am going to a twist out for the holiday weekend.


----------



## Lissa0821

I think I am going to put myself on a no heat challenge for the rest of the year.  I want to see if my hair will really thicken up if I stop flat ironing my newgrowth.


----------



## daviine

When I look in the mirror, I think my hair looks decent/cute. Then I use the mirrors to look
at the back of my hair and...it's just a hot mess.


----------



## MsDee14

My neighbor stopped me yesterday and asked how I did my hair. I always see her, but we never spoke to eachother. My hair was in chunky twists, pinned up..which I think looks plain as h*ll...but she liked it. I offered to show her one day by doing her hair for her. She was beyond happy. 
Love how hair brings women together.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

6wks in these braids may not be so difficult after all; guess we'll see how things go over the next five weeks.


----------



## winona

My hubby told me it wasn't normal to want to buy your 3 month old a set of seamless combs humph she will eventually use and love them as much as I do:>

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

I am estatic that I got my hair trimmed , because it was very much needed. But I am definitely missing the length. I figure by December I'll have all that I cut off and more. That alone will keep me motivated.

Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

Enjoying being hairless under my armpits and other areas. I have four more treatments to get , and I can already see hair that is not returning. I wish I would have the guts long time ago to get a wax and laser treatment. That way I could have avoided the many ingrown hairs and scars that are left behind. 

Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Good thing about celie plaits under your wig for weeks & weeks at a time is when u ready to hit the town, I can just simply snatch off the wig & rock the biggest, sexiest, fluffiest braidout ever!!!!!


----------



## Royalq

so today i used terresentials mud wash in lemon scent for the second time. And once again my hair HATED it. Thats so like this ****, everything that works for others she just side eyes and keeps popping her gum. Grr. I did the chicoro prepoo before hand and my hair felt great. but as soon as i put in the mud wash ( i used 50/50 mud to water) my hair felt dry and rough. there was NO way i could detangle with that. And my hair felt horrible forever after. It again left a slimy feeling on my scalp.I had to do a second shampoo with my chagrin valley shampoo bar. That made it drier but at least got my hair clean. oil rinsed, dc'ed, m/s and twisted in chunky twists. My hair feels like straw. Im tossing the rest of that terressentials, i hate to waste but it aint worth continuing to use. Next week ill try my untouched Shea moisture purification mask. I used it before and it had alot of slip and felt good.


----------



## gorgeoushair

I didn't think I would get my Kizuri before my Claudie's.  I ordered my Kizuri this week.


----------



## Aireen

Y'all lied to me. Y'all said Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose smells nice. It smells like old people.


----------



## faithVA

Aireen said:


> Y'all lied to me. Y'all said Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose smells nice. It smells like old people.


 
 Who told you it smelled nice?

You are right. All AO conditioners smell medicated. I have yet to figure out what ingredient(s) cause that. 

They work so well for my hair though I ignore it.


----------



## NJoy

Aireen said:


> Y'all lied to me. Y'all said Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose smells nice.* It smells like old people*.


 
:thatsall:  ...DEAD


----------



## yaya24

Washing my box braids was a success!!!

First, I pre-pood my real hair with hemp seed oil.

Next- I washed my scalp (with diluted clarifying shampoo + peppermint oil).. rinsed.. then did a black coffee rinse (focusing on my scalp).. I then shampood the length of the braids with diluted moisturizing shampoo..rinsed my entire head/hair and finally I did a quick DC with diluted conditioner.

Once done with the shampoo & conditioning, I dried the braids with a towel, sprayed the braids with original brown bottle formula Infusium23 then moisturized with Oyin Dew and sealed with my oil mix.
*
I will do this all over again in 2 more weeks.*

So far, box braids are the easiest PS options I think I've ever had!


----------



## Royalq

Aireen said:


> Y'all lied to me. Y'all said Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose smells nice. It smells like old people.



Aireen

someone sure did tell a fib. That stuff smells like grandma candles. And it doesnt work for me either. Good thing the smell doesnt linger


----------



## Aireen

faithVA said:


> Who told you it smelled nice?
> 
> You are right. All AO conditioners smell medicated. I have yet to figure out what ingredient(s) cause that.
> 
> They work so well for my hair though I ignore it.



I just heard it around the site from way back because I used AO WC first and it smelt like bush and curry.  I swore when my natural health food store had it in stock, I'd buy it. This better be the HG of moisturizing conditioners. 



Royalq said:


> @Aireen
> 
> someone sure did tell a fib. That stuff smells like grandma candles. And it doesnt work for me either. Good thing the smell doesnt linger



It doesn't linger?! OKAY GOOD. I'll use it on a random day just in case though.


----------



## hnntrr

Hoping this BC nd all this work and time and meh is worth it. #hairimissyou #ihopenaturalhairlooksgoodonme #sonervous.


----------



## Saludable84

I just need an endless jar of deep conditioner. That is all!!!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Ogoma

I did it all today - trim, protein treatment, and clarify. Not a broken hair in site. Happy I stopped being lazy and trimmed my hair. It has been six months and it needed it.


----------



## myronnie

Ugh been experiencing protein overload...doesn't help that I just did a protein treatment  
I think I've been overloaded because I've been using a bunch of leaveins with aloe vera gel/flaxseed gel. Also, the Naturelle Grow Aloe/Avocado DC that I did the previous week didn't provide my hair with the moisture that it usually has.
I slathered on some Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee and my hair is slowwwllyy going back to normal!


----------



## HanaKuroi

myronnie said:
			
		

> Ugh been experiencing protein overload...doesn't help that I just did a protein treatment
> I think I've been overloaded because I've been using a bunch of leaveins with aloe vera gel/flaxseed gel. Also, the Naturelle Grow Aloe/Avocado DC that I did the previous week didn't provide my hair with the moisture that it usually has.
> I slathered on some Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee and my hair is slowwwllyy going back to normal!




That QCTDG will get your hair back on track. You might have to use it a couple of times. But it will do the trick.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## myronnie

HanaKuroi said:


> That QCTDG will get your hair back on track. You might have to use it a couple of times. But it will do the trick.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Yeah it has been doing well so far..but I have a question for you..
Does the Qhemet Burdock Cream contain protein? I just looked at the jar and it lists oatstraw and wheat extracts..I'm so confused now


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I wish it was time for a relaxer because i'd like to see my retention progress since December. But I wont be able to see it until July @ 7 months. sigh...


----------



## veesweets

While I was in the shower shampooing my dog chewed up one of my seamless combssss!  He's lucky I have another one but this is making me want to buy a couple more ..


----------



## Saludable84

veesweets said:


> While I was in the shower shampooing my dog chewed up one of my seamless combssss!  He's lucky I have another one but this is making me want to buy a couple more ..



I'm crying for you!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Royalq

soooo, i decided im going to try out the curly girl method for a while. I went out and bought Tresemme natural conditioner and a new wide tooth comb (just in case its needed). I washed my hair on friday, and it was sooo dry today. I cowashed today, finger detangled, and put a small amount of tresemme in my hair as a leave in. Put some neutrogena leave in and a bit of oil and did a wash and go puff. My hair feels very soft right now.


----------



## cherishlove

My birthday is next month and its been a year since I last trimmed. I know I'm due but I'm scared.  I want to trim it myself.


----------



## Babygrowth

Note to self: next time I take out braids I have to detangle before I wash. Lost a golfball of hair shed and breakage... one of these days I will get it right... tired of being at this length... I want to chop it off like old school toni braxton chop...

ETA: I finger detangled but that was not enough. Never finger detangling again!


----------



## Kim0105

Babygrowth said:


> Note to self: next time I take out braids I have to detangle before I wash. Lost a golfball of hair shed and breakage... one of these days I will get it right... tired of being at this length... I want to chop it off like old school toni braxton chop...
> 
> ETA: I finger detangled but that was not enough. Never finger detangling again!



I know how you feel girl.  I did that a couple weeks ago and lost so much hair.  Definitely learned my lesson there.


----------



## AlliCat

My local BSS finally started carrying Silicon Mix products!! Bought 2 of the DC and one bottle of the leave in. Looking forward to using it after my black rinse that's currently in my head.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My scalp feels not right even though I just washed my hair a couple days ago.  Now that it's practically summer it's time to go back to the baking soda.  I first used it last summer and it did wonders for my hair and scalp.  My theory is that I need to use my ACV mixture during the colder months and a BS mixture in the summer.  My hair is still growing though despite me being off the Hairfinity.  I'm back on it now though.


----------



## NJoy

Babygrowth said:


> Note to self: next time I take out braids I have to detangle before I wash. Lost a golfball of hair shed and breakage... one of these days I will get it right... tired of being at this length... I want to chop it off like old school toni braxton chop...
> 
> ETA: I finger detangled but that was not enough. Never finger detangling again!



OMG, strangling after taking braids down is s must! This should be on a warning label on every pack of braid hair, all braid products and anything that has to do with braiding. The knots are insane. Smh. Sorry, Sis.


----------



## Saludable84

soldier4hair said:


> My birthday is next month and its been a year since I last trimmed. I know I'm due but I'm scared.  I want to trim it myself.



Feyes self trimming method works really well. Google it if you don't know. Tweezerman scissors work good too

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Lissa0821

Browsing through the hair products aisle at Walmart and see that Motions has a heat styled natural hair line. It seems to have multiple steps to the product line but there was only the cleanser (step one) and the sealer (step three).  Has anyone else heard about this line of products.


----------



## sillygirl82

This is just plain sad.  Before I did a Hairveda order, I decided to check my stash.  Recently, I put my hair products in one of those slide-out drawers from the container store, but I still have some stuff a huge plastic tub for all beauty products like cotton balls, extra soap, etc.

I found in the old tub:
Ouchless hair bands
a new jar of Hairveda almond glaze
a new Hairveda shampoo bar
deep conditioning shower caps

If I hadn't looked, I would ordered more and bought some stuff today while I'm out.


----------



## veesweets

Lissa0821 said:


> Browsing through the hair products aisle at Walmart and see that Motions has a heat styled natural hair line. It seems to have multiple steps to the product line but there was only the cleanser (step one) and the sealer (step three).  Has anyone else heard about this line of products.



Lissa0821 MelsharyA did a review on her youtube channel recently. Haven't seen it mentioned by anyone else yet


----------



## shasha8685

Wow...I really only needed 1 pack of ORS Hair Repair. All this time, I have been using at least 2 packs. Have I been coating my hair w/ condish all this time? erplexed


----------



## Meemee6223

I started detangling dds hair at 2 pm. It is now 7 pm and I'm finally finished... Sigh. Now my turn.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Meemee6223 said:


> I started detangling dds hair at 2 pm. It is now 7 pm and I'm finally finished... Sigh. Now my turn.



Omg why did it take 5 hours?!


----------



## Meemee6223

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Omg why did it take 5 hours?!



I washed her hair friday. Dh wanted to go to the movies after so I just put her hair in a bun to stretch it while it was still wet. I sent her to grandmas and for some reason when I went to pick her up the same night her hair was not in the bun and had dried in a matted, tangled mess. Her hair is super long, tbl, but when wet its like sl. It was a big mess. I'm tired! I work 12 hour weekends so today was the first chance I had to tackle it. I knew it was gonna take forever.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Tried the Aveeno Nourish+Moisturize condish and so far I reeeeally like it. Instantly made my hair soft and after rinsing my hair felt so soft and fluffy. After my shower I went back and added some safflower oil to it for next time (I always add oil to my condish) so we'll see how it feels with the oil added in. I want to try the shampoo, too.


----------



## heirloom

Two weeks to the day and I have finally sorted out my protein overload. Will not be doing that again


----------



## Philippians413

I gave my brother a bottle of my Pura Body Murumuru moisture milk and feel like I gave away a baby. The bottle wasn't even full lol.


----------



## Kindheart

I just trimmed 2 inches off. I m no longer WL . I needed it ,my ends were uneven and some split ends started to make their way up shaft. My hair is softer .


----------



## spellinto

Playing around with 2 leave ins and both of them have their pros & cons.  Moisturized my hair with NTM yesterday but my hair doesn't feel as moisturized now as it did before.  Soft and fluffy, yes, but still kind of crunchy and tangled.  I'm having a really hard time determining which leave in is better for me.


----------



## Hyacinthe

Finally found out that those little wispy strand of hair,that I see ever so often are mid shaft spilts. Chupsss

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## JosieLynn

been wearing this wig for almost 3 weeks now, and i'm starting to miss wearing my hair out....determined to keep this up at least until 2 months, BSL better hurry up and get here!


----------



## newports

taking out my locs and braiding up the loose hair. i'm neck length so it shouldn't take too long...maybe 2 days.


----------



## OhTall1

Took down my crochet braids on Monday, only to have my stylist cancel my Tuesday appointment because she was sick.  *sigh* Guess I'm going to have to learn how to deal with my natural hair sooner rather than later.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I am loving this Kera Minerals DC, plus my daughter's hair loves it too! Can't want to see how it handles my NG.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I think braidouts will be my style of choice starting today until fall. I'll just keep my hair in French braids as my protective style and take it out when I Want to wear it down.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really love my hair right now. Like I haven't at all in my life liked me hair except this one summer back when I was 16. I would wrap it up only use heat once a week and it was good. It's much longer than that now but it just something that brings me joy. Buns for life lol.


----------



## spellinto

Leave ins are so weird on my hair.  Sometime they work amazingly, and other times they fail to retain moisture.  I just want a staple moisturizer that works consistently for once!


----------



## Lissa0821

I have been using Chi Silk Infusion about two months and I think it started to dry out my ends.  I going to try Paul Mitchell Super Skinny serum this week.


----------



## naija24

I have finally gotten to a point in my HHJ where I don't really obsess about my hair every moment of the day, but I'm really tired of having my hair shape. I just want to be neck length again


----------



## Hyacinthe

naija24 said:


> I have finally gotten to a point in my HHJ where I don't really obsess about my hair every moment of the day, but I'm really tired of having my hair shape. I just want to be neck length again



you will get there soon.


----------



## pinkness27

I need to find a new hair stylist. I've given him two chances and he will not get a 3rd. 1st time didn't perm the hair well and burnt me with his stupid marcel. Now this time he burnt my edges to very large scabs and my hair is still under processed. It's been a week and the scabs still hurt/haven't healed. This is AFTER I told this mf not to perm my edges. He was all like "can I ask why?" Bc I said so that's why. I believe this was intentional. You didn't have a problem not perming my edges last time. So why this time? June was supposed to be a full year I had no relaxer on my edges and he messed up that up for me. 

On top of that, he cut my APL growing towards bra strap hair to shoulder length. Then styled it so it looked chin length. Every one was staring at me. I had to go home and comb out that ridic mess. I'm annoyed that he cut my hair this short, but I'm livid at these scab burns and for that he's lost me as a customer. I usually cry (lol I'm a cry baby) after a really bad hair appt but I know it'll grow back so this time I did not cry, but I want to kick him in his throat for burning my edges. 

I really hate getting relaxers and this is why I stretch 2-3 months at a time. My ng is always very dry and I try every product to try and help. If I ever figure it out then maybe I can transition.
I sent in my sample for the cheap version of the hair analysis site and I bought the califia mostourizing spray bc I heard it works well on dry hair. I will be having my mom apply a relaxer from now on or maybe visit the beauty school in my neighborhood. I'm not visiting a stylist that refuses to listen to me about what to do with my hair and then have the audacity to charge me an arm and leg for it.


----------



## Angelicus

Doing a bantu knot-out set for the first time, ever. I bet not look like Buckwheat tomorrow morning, either.


----------



## spellinto

So glad I clarified and remoisturized my hair.  It feels so much better now, like it's revived from sickness or something  Not experimenting with a new products for awhile!  I have been trying on some of the new hats at Target though, maybe I'll start experimenting with those... hmm


----------



## Arian

Man, have I gotten lazy. I am definitely following the low manipulation regimen this summer. My hair has been in a puff for two weeks...only taken down to moisturize. I don't find that it really needs it at the moment, so...I'll be bunning next week! Maybe I will feel up to washing it next weekend. *sigh*


----------



## spellinto

Just saw a photo of a beautiful Indian woman wearing a thick long braid.  I wish the ends of my hair were that thick! My hair is thick from the scalp down to the middle and starts to taper/look thinner towards the ends.  I'm thankful for what I have (already thick hair naturally) but having hair that's thick throughout the entire strand would be cool...


----------



## YaniraNaturally

So I had the bright idea to mix a few drops of peppermint oil in my henna (to help cover the smell). LAWD my scalp is on fire. I've had this ish in for 10 minutes and I'm about to wash it out and mix a new batch.

Here's the kicker- My Mom passed by and said, wow I can't believe how much henna stinks, it smells like marijuana


----------



## HanaKuroi

YaniraNaturally said:
			
		

> So I had the bright idea to mix a few drops of peppermint oil in my henna (to help cover the smell). LAWD my scalp is on fire. I've had this ish in for 10 minutes and I'm about to wash it out and mix a new batch.
> 
> Here's the kicker- My Mom passed by and said, wow I can't believe how much henna stinks, it smells like marijuana



Wash that out! Is this your first time henna'ing?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## YaniraNaturally

No  *hangs head in shame*

I should know better by now 

Well I rinsed it out, waited for the dye to release and just got in bed with my saran wrapped head. On the bright side, I watched all the Braxton's episodes that I missed, and caught up with my BFF while waiting for the dye release


----------



## kennylee2013

i did not think TWA would suit me....I am soooo glad I did the BC. would not be going back to my hairdresser b though because I had cut my hair two weeks before the 2nd BC and I only wanted her to cut out the relaxed ends and not the new growth and she was like " what new growth" and proceeded to cut  my hair including the new growth...so she has lost a customer only she does not know this as yet.  I will try and trim my hair on my own when it needs it because everyone seems to think I am keeping my hair short because it is looking good........jeez


----------



## MissMyssie

After living the flat-ironed life for the past two weeks I'm soooo happy to have my curls back. Natural hair suits me better.

I'm totally happy I flat ironed my hair though - after comparing my hair from January of last year I've gained roughly 2-3 inches (I didn't measure). Nice to know that my hair is actually growing!


----------



## Lucie

I saw a white lady that made me want to abduct her, hold her down and DC the hayell out of her hair. But I am pretty sure that even though my intentions are good, I would still be arrested and convicted.


----------



## kennylee2013

Lucie said:


> I saw a white lady that made me want to abduct her, hold her down and DC the hayell out of her hair. But I am pretty sure that even though my intentions are good, I would still be arrested and convicted.


----------



## naturalagain2

Cut 1/2" or 1" still haven't decided yet.....two more hours to decide.


----------



## Royalq

i found that QB burdock butter root cream works lovely for me on dry hair, not so much on wet. So after i finish cowashing i need to figure out what to put on my hair when its wet


----------



## Lylddlebit

Ovations keeps modifying updating their systems and it was my staple as plan ol' one line ovation. Part of me say whew coarse hair line(rubs hands together). The other part says "legacy line most like original line" doesn't mean same as original line bring back the original dangit! The best thing about having ovation as my staple was knowing exactly what I was getting when I spent my 96 bucks and I know they are trying to improve it but...I want the doggone 2008 ovation line back I don't want to experiment with something that is supposed to be my staple as much as I just want to rely on it to work like I need it to.


----------



## Philippians413

I forgot how much I loved Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade as a sealer. It's been keeping my hair nice and moisturized the past couple of days- so much so that I didn't want to wash my hair.


----------



## Honey Bee

So, I cut my hair last week, the latest step in a lifelong effort to get rid of damage.  From my crown to my nape breaks if you look at it wrong... or it used to. (It's much stronger now with only 1-2" of weak hair left in that area.) I texlax so little at this point that I barely notice my new growth.  Anyway, I trimmed it last week while it was straight. The point of the V is skimming apl and I'm getting nice with my scissors. So, I wash today and it shrunk all the way up to shoulder! WTH!? My plan is to stretch it and/ or set. I'm just disgusted at this point. Yes, it's healthier, thicker, stronger , but unstraightened, it looks like it hasn't grown since last year! WTH?! What's the point of relaxing if I'm still getting hella shrinkage?! _*stomps off angrily*_


----------



## MrsMelodyV

These twists will not defeat me. I love this style too much. I'm going to learn to do it and I need a cute protective style for maximum retention.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I was so sure I packed my moisturizer for this Vegas trip. I get here and no moisturizer in sight. This always happen to me. I end up having to purchase more when I land. smh. My hair is so not manageable right now. Just trying to rock big braidouts until I get home so I can give myself a wonderful long deep conditioning. I'm barely 10 weeks post and it looks like I'm 20 weeks. smh


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Have an appointment to get a deva cut on sunday. I'm hoping for a fantastic cut since its hella expensive!! But my hair is so shapeless!


----------



## Aireen

NTS: Put some Roux PC into a moisture rich conditioner for my upcoming washes.


----------



## Angelicus

Oooooh I got a coupon from Sally Beauty Supply! $5.00 off any purchase $5.00 or above!!!! I AM DOING A HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!  I got it in my email. I am using that SUCKER TODAY!!! I have no idea what I am going to buy... hm,... Yall know I'm a hair product junkie-- maybe some neutral protein filler? gloves? Nail stuff? Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## spellinto

OK, so I'm going to work with my high porosity hair to establish a better regimen and achieve better results.  I don't think my hair is *super* high-po...I've retained a lot of length and I don't usually experience breakage, but I do experience chronic dryness (ESPECIALLY at my ends!) and an overall "rough" feeling to my strands.

I realize that, despite the advice, I can't seal my hair efficiently with any oil/serum...they either cause tangles and heavy hair, their effects are too short-lived, or they make absolutely no impact at all...plus I'm not a fan of greasy hair.  ACV rinses also make no impact.  I've considered Roux Porosity but I'm not in the mindset to play around with any more products for awhile.

I'm just going to start small.  I'll incorporate my cowashes to keep my moisture balance up...every other day sounds like a good start, and then I'll adjust the timing as needed.  I've done back-to-back cowashing in the past with great results, as long as I give my hair enough time to air dry (styling wet hair almost never ends well).  I'll also keep up with my protein DC 1x a week to avoid moisture overload.  I'm also going to have to invest in a seamless comb to prevent further damage to my ends.


----------



## heirloom

I'm loving my hair at the moment but that means I cant stop touching it. I'm thinking I'm going to have to put it in box braids so I stop messing with it


----------



## APrayer4Hair

So colored "booty braids" are what's in for the summer, huh? I saw a girl with a headfull of blue braids yesterday, and a girl with purple braids today........


----------



## Saludable84

Honey Bee,

Don't fret. I texlax and still have mega amounts of shrinkage. You'll thank yourself later. Your in a hump; we all get there sometimes.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Hate when I want a product but can't find it. I really wanted Nexxus Emergencee but can't find it on ground. Must mean I don't need it because I hate ordering things.


----------



## Babygrowth

Have to push my relaxer back a couple of days because it just started itching like crazy out of nowhere. I washed my hair today so it seems fine. I have to remember to pat...


----------



## Honey Bee

Saludable84 said:


> Don't fret. I texlax and still have mega amounts of shrinkage. You'll thank yourself later. Your in a hump; we all get there sometimes.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


Saludable84, Thank you for that, I needed it. I was thiiiiiiis close to a corrective. Sike, I can't even remember how many weeks post I am.


----------



## LivingInPeace

If only I could stop my compulsive length checks. I am pledging today to not do another length check until August. I've become obsessed and it's unbecoming.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

GoddessMaker said:


> Hate when I want a product but can't find it. I really wanted Nexxus Emergencee but can't find it on ground. Must mean I don't need it because I hate ordering things.



I always have to order my Nexxus products from Amazon. I know how you feel. Lol


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I don't know why but I feel like I'm doing something oh so indulgent by sitting under the dryer. I use the best ingredients I can afford thank God for TJ Maxx and sales at Ulta. My hair may not be flowy down my back long but it's the best hair I have and the best of health it's ever been and that's even back when my mother did my hair. My hair was always that long and was just unappealing. Now I take pride rocking a bun with a former lol. Let's see how my hair will look in a year God willing.


----------



## NJoy

Babygrowth said:


> Have to push my relaxer back a couple of days because it just started itching like crazy out of nowhere. I washed my hair today so it seems fine. I have to remember to pat...



Why do the itchies always show up right before a relaxer? Lol


----------



## Babygrowth

NJoy said:


> Why do the itchies always show up right before a relaxer? Lol



I told myself its my hair doing one last spurt of growing before I relax and do a length check! Lol!


----------



## AlliCat

Evoo turned me off from using oil to prepoo and seal. Grapeseed oil turned me back on! So light and minimal scent.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Since I don't have a hair steamer, I plan on using my caruso steam rollers as my hair steamer at least once a week.


----------



## heirloom

I've been reading hey fran hey for the past month and have been toying with the idea of going natural. Then today I saw this http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/addisa-4b-natural-hair-style-icon/ she has the same hair type as me and I'm in love with her braid outs. So I've decided to start saving up for an rpg show wig as I don't think I'll be able to cope with two textures and will have to bc and once I've reached BSL I'm gonna bc


----------



## Nonie

Today is dusting day. Oh how happy I feel on these days. Sliding my fingers down my twists one at a time and snipping off the ends so I am left with blunt twists makes me feel so good. BTW, I realized I actually dust off a little more than 1/4 inch coz the snipped off ends are 1/4 inch in their coiled state.



But when you look at all the hair I sacrificed today, it is so negligible that you would wonder why people freak out about dusting every 8 weeks. This is all I dusted today:



ETA: I just realized it's hard to know how much hair you are looking at w/o a reference point so here's the image with a ruler beside it. I tried to place the dusted ends on a single layer.


----------



## shasha8685

Kicking myself for getting so lazy w/ my regimen. I was doing a lot of stuff that worked but then stopped in the interest of saving time.

Lesson  learned. Won't do that anymore.


----------



## naija24

i feel guilty, first time ever, straightening my hair on Thursday. I loved how it looked but I was terrified at how much heat was used. I had to beg the stylist to use heat protectant and even then she acted like she didn't know what it was. I felt bad because I wasn't trying to give her a hard time, I just wanted to protect my hair. Since then, there have been short hairs breaking off and I'm trying to avoid a panic. Most of the hairs are still shedders from what I can tell but I'm worried.

So I'm probably avoiding heat again for another month. I have an inch of new growth and that's great, but I'm hoping I didn't possibly trigger a setback.


----------



## BostonMaria

I washed my hair and did bantu knots at 4:00pm Sunday.  Its now 8:42am Monday and my hair is still wet :-(


----------



## NJoy

naija24 said:


> i feel guilty, first time ever, straightening my hair on Thursday. I loved how it looked but I was terrified at how much heat was used. I had to beg the stylist to use heat protectant and even then she acted like she didn't know what it was. I felt bad because I wasn't trying to give her a hard time, I just wanted to protect my hair. Since then, there have been short hairs breaking off and I'm trying to avoid a panic. Most of the hairs are still shedders from what I can tell but I'm worried.
> 
> So I'm probably avoiding heat again for another month. I have an inch of new growth and that's great, but I'm hoping I didn't possibly trigger a setback.


 
naija24

Don't sweat it. What's done is done. Expect the best and don't stress yourself into losing hair. I think your hair survived one heat season. Just move forward taking good care of it. Those sheds were ready to go anyway. All's well, Honey. Congrats on gaining an inch!   Uh...and feel free to post flat ironed hair pics.  You know we lika da pics.


----------



## spellinto

Ran out of my Neutrogena leave in so I went to look for it at Walgreens, walked out with Shea Moisture Yucca & Baobab Thickening Growth Milk instead! It's targeted towards fine, thin hair (which I don't have) but I bought it anyway thinking the formula would be light and wouldn't weigh my strands down.  So far I like it  this is the second product I've tried with Shea butter in it and I think my hair is a huge fan


----------



## Darenia

Can't believe honey made such a difference in my DC.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Darenia said:


> Can't believe honey made such a difference in my DC.



I'm hearing such great feedback about adding honey to regiments. I'm scared but I'm aching to try it.


----------



## AJellyCake

I can't believe that today marks 10 months since I ended my transition and chopped my hair!  I'm so happy with my hair!! 

I've finally found a WnG regimen that gives me long-lasting results (so that I can wear 3rd and 4th day hair out). I haven't gone longer than that with my hair out every day, but I should try to see what the limit is on one WnG.

Thank you to LHCF for all of the advice and knowledge!! :Rose: :Rose:


----------



## Tonto

I feel like doing something new... either cutting 4 inches of my hair or dying it... The thing is, I want to get to bsl by the end of this year. The struggle is real..


----------



## PureSilver

Tonto, Girl i feel the same way. Only difference is i don't feel like cutting or dying. I feel like relaxing and putting in a rinse. This natural hair journey is drying me up the wall as my hair gets longer its becoming a drag. The ssk and fineness of my strands is driving me crazy.


----------



## Darenia

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm hearing such great feedback about adding honey to regiments. I'm scared but I'm aching to try it.



Try it!  I am natural, but I saw a thread for relaxed heads who use honey floating around here a few days back.


----------



## DarkJoy

Ugh. I was thinking of buying Oyin products. Unfortunately, they ALL have my allergy ingredients, aloe and castor oil. 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

8 weeks into this weave, one more to go!


----------



## FelaShrine

I really wanna order some stuff from Darcy (first timer) but Im so sure like tomorrow a code will come out or some ish  

anyone have a DB code around?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lol they need to make a 30 & over thread about hair talk. I'm getting frustrated at the comments of some of these youngin's. Besides, half the time I can barely understand (read) what they're trying to say (type). Lol smh


----------



## Evolving78

i need my hair products that i just ordered!  i feel like everything in my stash is full of empty promises.  i need some products to truly live up to what they promise for me!

i guess i need to figure out what size rollers i will be using for my hair.  i plan on roller setting my hair this weekend i think.

i am going to enjoy my new cut, but i still want to gain some length. i plan on being past collarbone by the end of the year.  and i want to make APL by the spring of 2014.  if i make APL by then, i can get back on the BSB wagon.


----------



## AlliCat

Planning to co-wash tonight for the first time in ages. It's a great way to use up conditioners I don't care for


----------



## Evolving78

where the heck is everbody in the SL challenge?  i tried to keep in the first page, but that thread is as cold as ice.  oh well i guess i will be on my own personal little challenge.


----------



## AlliCat

Flexi rods... luv 'em! Just discovered that rolling from the top creates a wave, where as rolling from the bottom creates a curl/ringlet. Tonight I'm gonna do the first way, just using dome kind of oil (grapeseed?)

Speaking of grapeseed oil... it's a major hit in my regimen. I use it to prepoo, seal, and I might try adding it to DC'S. It's good stuff, and very light.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Currently DC'ing for an hour. Much needed. Ahhh....

Unfortunately my hair will still be wet in the morning for work. So I'll be bunning it or air drying while at work. BOL!


----------



## Meritamen

I need to wash my hair mid-week but am so busy with other things. Hopefully, there will be time tomorrow.


----------



## Aireen

Does anyone here take BioSil?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My hair is awesome, but finding the motivation to do it sometimes AIN'T! 
*Le sigh Tonto is right the struggle is most definitely real .


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I started refreshing my box braids today & decided I wanted Senegalese twists instead; now I have a mix of braids & twists in my hair, but I find that I couldn't care less. 

I'll finish the switch when I feel like it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

So far this s-curl is the truth. I'll be paying close attention to my ends though. They break easily when they're over moisturized.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

This in between stage length...I want to cut it so bad. Stretched it is shoulder length, and when I was relaxed I always cut it in a cute layered style and never let it grow past my shoulders.

I really want to see it's maximum length potential, but how can I do it when I have ALWAYS cut my hair?

When I first big chopped I longed for length. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I cannot wait until my hair reaches a length and thickness where it's still cute when the new growth kicks in.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Its official. I can't do wigs anymore. Today is the last day.  No matter what I do underneath to hold down my plaits, it still irritates my edges & nape. I think its me trying to tuck these thick plaits under to get a nice snug & normal fit for the wig is pulling on my edges & nape. I'm disappointed but I'm going to have to search for other PS alternatives. Sigh..


----------



## naija24

I kind of hate my hair right now. I've pretty much accepted that I'm going to have a bad hair day every day until my next touch up :/


----------



## PureSilver

Never thought I would have such a struggle to get from APL to BSL. The itch to relax plagues me daily.


----------



## Evolving78

can't wait to wash my hair Friday night! my products are coming!


----------



## AlliCat

That co-wash did my flexi rod set some good. My hair feels soo soft and I've been getting quite a few compliments  I finally have my hair care and styling regimen down pat, so now I'm actually excited about the hair journey again. Now if only my hair was at my goal length already lol.

For some reason a 6 month stretch keeps playing around in my mind. Maybe I should try one... the longest I went was for 4 months and that really did a huge improvement in the thickness of my hair not to mention the other benefits of stretching. I'm currently only 6 weeks post so I would have a long way to go, 6 months would put my relaxer somewhere around oct/nov. Just in time for my birthday.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm a bit scared. I want long hair or semi long but I have had to keep trimming my ends. My ends still feel like crap and I have trimmed alot. I still see broken hairs when I touch my ends. Maybe I don't know how to baby my hair therefore I'm causing breakage. Maybe I should't use a paddle brush while my hair is wet? I'm not sure. I just want the breakage to be gone and my hair florish and become thicker.


----------



## HanaKuroi

GoddessMaker said:
			
		

> I'm a bit scared. I want long hair or semi long but I have had to keep trimming my ends. My ends still feel like crap and I have trimmed alot. I still see broken hairs when I touch my ends. Maybe I don't know how to baby my hair therefore I'm causing breakage. Maybe I should't use a paddle brush while my hair is wet? I'm not sure. I just want the breakage to be gone and my hair florish and become thicker.



Do not use that paddle brush.

We were just posting about it the other day.

The thread is somewhere. I am on my phone and it is hard to find stuff.

Get some good seamless combs and finger detangle. 

I think the thread was titled I think this paddle brush is killing my hair.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Royalq

so i shampooed yesterday with ORS creamy aloe and CON detangling shampoo. Only .5 of an ounce of both and 7 ounces of water. Man, sulfates aint no joke! even with that much dilution it still managed to dry my hair and make it extra squeaky. I only shampooed because my scalp was oily, so i only applied it to my scalp. But even the run of while rinsing was enough to dry out the length of my hair.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Royalq said:
			
		

> so i shampooed yesterday with ORS creamy aloe and CON detangling shampoo. Only .5 of an ounce of both and 7 ounces of water. Man, sulfates aint no joke! even with that much dilution it still managed to dry my hair and make it extra squeaky. I only shampooed because my scalp was oily, so i only applied it to my scalp. But even the run of while rinsing was enough to dry out the length of my hair.



Someone told me to put coconut oil and conditioner on my length when shampooing my scalp. When you rinse it has less of a drying effect on the length of you hair.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## myronnie

I had a dream last night about my old waist-length relaxed hair...I used to catch it underneath my arm it was so long.. *sigh*


----------



## TaraDyan

Only 3 more months until I chop off my relaxed ends ... for the second time.

Will I make it that far is the question.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I think I was a bit too heavy handed with oil last night. My hair is a grease slick. I guess I will do a quick cowash so I can style my hair better tomorrow.


----------



## kennylee2013

last week I saw my sis who has a TWA. Just by looking at it I saw it was over processed. she told me she is putting in a texturizer.  it felt veeery cottony and looked very unhealthy.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I'm so glad I can finally use coconut oil again without my hair getting hard as soon as I leave the house.

I told myself that when I fix my drainage problem I wasn't washing/cowashing my hair at home anymore. Well drain is fixed, and yes, I washed tonight. Couldn't help it. I have too many products that I need to use up.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I am gonna co wash tomorrow with the deva curl. I think the stylist used too much product when I got my cut. I was looking Stoney Jackson and my hair feels coated.


----------



## TrueSugar

I have been walking around with my hair in a bun for about 5 months now.it is time for something new.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I used to always say I wanted a puff bigger than my head & hair long enough to slap people in the face with when I swung it look, but closing my puff in the door a few weeks ago has me rethinking some things.

I don't want hair that's more of a hassle than it is enjoyable


----------



## naija24

A 14 year old black boy whose one of our work mentees just walked into our office. his natural afro puff is flawless. best hair I've ever seen. He's at least, AT LEAST, TBL easily.


----------



## daviine

naija24 said:


> A 14 year old black boy whose one of our work mentees just walked into our office. his natural afro puff is flawless. best hair I've ever seen. He's at least, AT LEAST, TBL easily.



Awww man I wish I could see


----------



## daviine

Why is that every time I see a license plate that starts "FSG" I think of flaxseed gel? 

Ridiculous.


----------



## Royalq

at what length were you ladies able to do a bun? Im about 3-4 inches from APL but i feel like my hair is still to dense and thick to even gather up in a ponytail


----------



## AlliCat

I always look forward to wash days where I'm trying out new products. I think that's what contributed to my PJism lol


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> I always look forward to wash days where I'm trying out new products. I think that's what contributed to my PJism lol


Lol, that's one of the reasons I want super long hair, so that I use up more product and it'll balance out my PJism. Or at least I think it will lol.


----------



## Philippians413

I discovered that the LCO method works better for me than the LOC method.


----------



## MizzBFly

Since my relaxer and flat iron debacle that produced "touchy fingers" I can't keep my hand out of my hair, I don't want to wash but I know I need to DC. My hair feels so good though

Can I go two weeks after my relaxer without a wash? my brain says "don't do it gal"( my thoughts have a serious west indian accent) but dammit my hair feels delicious


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Took some pictures with my clip-ins. I just look so much better with longer hair.
Hair, please hurry up and grow.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> Lol, that's one of the reasons I want super long hair, so that I use up more product and it'll balance out my PJism. Or at least I think it will lol.



Aireen lol so true. I can use an 8oz jar of DC in 2 sessions. I like the idea of using an entire jar per DC, although my bank account won't


----------



## HanaKuroi

MizzBFly said:
			
		

> Since my relaxer and flat iron debacle that produced "touchy fingers" I can't keep my hand out of my hair, I don't want to wash but I know I need to DC. My hair feels so good though
> 
> Can I go two weeks after my relaxer without a wash? my brain says "don't do it gal"( my thoughts have a serious west indian accent) but dammit my hair feels delicious



Your thoughts having a serious west Indian accent cracks me up. I can almost hear it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> @Aireen lol so true. I can use an 8oz jar of DC in 2 sessions. I like the idea of using an entire jar per DC, although my bank account won't


Aw nice, I have fine strands so I think it takes me a bit longer to use up stuff. I dream of the day that it'll take me 1 use to use up an 8oz product and maybe 2 uses to use up a 16oz bottle.


----------



## AmiJay

I'm sick of wearing wigs so I took my cornrows out and did an oil pre poo with amla powder and grapeseed oil overnight.  When I woke up, my hair felt really nice and soft so I decided to put off washing and put it in a banana clip.  While I was out this guy was staring me down but I ignored him.  He turned around when I walked by but I had my ninja please stank attitude on.  A little later I reached back to scratch my lower neck/upper back and it was oily from my hair rubbing on it! I know he was like WTF? Does she have a curl?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

MizzBFly said:


> Since my relaxer and flat iron debacle that produced "touchy fingers" I can't keep my hand out of my hair, I don't want to wash but I know I need to DC. My hair feels so good though
> 
> Can I go two weeks after my relaxer without a wash? my brain says "don't do it gal"( my thoughts have a serious west indian accent) but dammit my hair feels delicious



I do it all the time.


----------



## ckisland

Things I need to get off my chest:

The more I actually try to style my hair, the more I dislike it. And at this point, I kinda hate my hair right now.

Most of the time I'm proud of my length, but a lot of the time, I'm embarrassed about how much longer it should be.

I get pissed off when I feel that I have to twist or braid my hair (or wear it in twists or braids). I've tried to get over it and accept it as a part of taking care of black hair. I just can't. 

I know that relaxing my hair would make it so much easier to take care of and style. I'm also pretty sure that if I had learned how to take care of my relax hair instead of going natural, my hair would have reached the length I want. I don't relax because I'm fundamentally against altering or changing my natural features to that extreme. I love my hair but I only love 1/3 of my texture/ curl pattern. I know that I would still love my hair as a relaxed head, but I would miss being apart of the natural hair community too much .


----------



## shasha8685

I need a moisturizing, silicone free conditioner for pre-pooing.


Why is this so hard to find!?!


----------



## spellinto

shasha8685 said:


> I need a moisturizing, silicone free conditioner for pre-pooing.
> 
> Why is this so hard to find!?!



I think TreSemme Naturals conditioner is silicone free!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

shasha8685 said:


> I need a moisturizing, silicone free conditioner for pre-pooing.
> 
> Why is this so hard to find!?!



Trader joes nourishspa?


----------



## kennylee2013

yesterday I saw my girlfriend who had her hair natural for about ten years. she was surprised to see that I had cut off my hair and natural. I was surprised to see that HER hair was looking straight so I asked her if she relaxed her hair and she says "no I texturize it and from the time the hairdresser put the product in my hair I regretted it". smh


----------



## shasha8685

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Trader joes nourishspa?



There isn't a Trader Joe's anywhere near me


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Royalq said:


> at what length were you ladies able to do a bun? Im about 3-4 inches from APL but i feel like my hair is still to dense and thick to even gather up in a ponytail



Maybe shoulder length, but stretching was a must; shrunken hair with my texture isn't bun friendly.


----------



## AlliCat

Too lazy to rinse this DC out and it's already 11:30. Looking like an overnight DC... Here goes nothing


----------



## shasha8685

Pre-pooing has my hair feeling like itself again. I mean really and truly. To think I cut it out of my regimen due to pure dee laziness..


----------



## Saludable84

Twist outs are becoming a new way of life for me :|


----------



## Meritamen

Doing a serious DC with coconut oil, a little honey, and two Organix deep conditioners mixed with Tresemmé Flawless Curls Conditioner. My hair has been getting super dry lately so I know that I need to do better. Hopefully, this will get my hair back on the right track.


----------



## sounbeweavable

I don't know how I'm going to go another month without relaxing. It's been four weeks and my hair is so unmanageable already


----------



## Aireen

My crown has this weird uncomfortable itch.  Good thing there's no dandruff or seborrheic dermatitis acting up.


----------



## Saludable84

sounbeweavable said:


> I don't know how I'm going to go another month without relaxing. It's been four weeks and my hair is so unmanageable already



Im at exactly 9 weeks and I still have 7 more to go. 

Exactly what is the problem? Are you bone straight or texlaxed? What kind of styles are you doing to go on with the stretch?


----------



## Aireen

Soooooo done with biotin, I've tried taking it more than once but it always makes me breakout in itchy red bumps. Yuck. Skin > Hair > Nails.


----------



## sounbeweavable

Saludable84 said:


> Im at exactly 9 weeks and I still have 7 more to go.
> 
> Exactly what is the problem? Are you bone straight or texlaxed? What kind of styles are you doing to go on with the stretch?



My hair is straight, but not "bone straight", but I have an inch of new growth already. My hair is somewhere between chin length and shoulder length (aka awkward length). I just wear it slicked back most of the time to cut down on flat ironing.

Also, I work out daily, so all of that sweating causes issues too.


----------



## kupenda

Trying to resist the urge to place an order with Oyin...


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

baggying my ends with coconut oil. They always look dry, no matter how shiny the rest of my hair looks


----------



## Napp

I dont think i will relax my hair ever again. Bkting on the other hand is a different story


----------



## SuchaLady

Napp said:


> I dont think i will relax my hair ever again. Bkting on the other hand is a different story



Napp I'm kinda wishing I had gone the BKT route when I was nearly one year post. I don't ever see myself being that far post relaxer again to change methods 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

kupenda said:
			
		

> Trying to resist the urge to place an order with Oyin...



I do believe they have a sale for the month of June.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Aireen

My crown still feels super tender this morning but no flakes. Next time I'm just going to avoid attacking the area because now it feels worse.


----------



## cherishlove

Stress=hair falling out = possible setback I hope not though.


----------



## Lissa0821

There is a part of me that wants to go back to washing my hair twice a week but I haven't decided if that is what I want to.  But I want to incorporate hot oil treatments again with amla oil.


----------



## MsDee14

Thinking about joining the APL challenge. Haven't done a challenge in a minute. 
I'm almost 19 months post and my hair is collar bone length. I truly believe I can make APL by December.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

Giving twists a break for the summer and trying out cowashing and bunning 

I've been using twists for so long as a protective styling. My twists always look the same. I still get the same type of splits. I use all natural products. 

I'm really beginning to believe that natural/synthetic products have absolutely nothing to do with your hair splitting/not splitting. 

I need to look into my protein moisture balance a little more thoroughly. I search and destroy constantly with hair shears. I'm gonna see how my hair fares for the next month with this process 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nerdography

I decided not to texlax my new growth. I've gone 14 month without a touch up I might as well just go back to natural. Plus, my texlaxed hair feels like straw when it get's dry and it makes my soul cry. And now that I know how to flat iron my natural hair straight and keep it that way for two weeks there's no point in texlaxing.

I also had the best hair washing last night. I bought Organix Awaphui Ginger and diluted it to wash; my hair loved it. I also used my Hair One cleansing conditioner for dry hair as a deep conditioner after shampooing. My comb glided through my hair, I don't know why I stopped using it.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Forever in Bloom said:
			
		

> Giving twists a break for the summer and trying out cowashing and bunning
> 
> I've been using twists for so long as a protective styling. My twists always look the same. I still get the same type of splits. I use all natural products.
> 
> I'm really beginning to believe that natural/synthetic products have absolutely nothing to do with your hair splitting/not splitting.
> 
> I need to look into my protein moisture balance a little more thoroughly. I search and destroy constantly with hair shears. I'm gonna see how my hair fares for the next month with this process
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Are your twists with added hair? Twists with no hair added are even hard on my hair. I have to do mini-braids.

The very tips of my hair kept breaking until I started adding protein to my regimen. 

Maybe you need to trim instead of seek and destroy?

Do you use heat?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Took out my braids instead of completely transitioning them to twists & it took nearly twice as long to take them out as it did to put them in...SMH !!!!

& to add insult to injury my vitacost shipment is running behind way behind schedule && may not arrive until next week. 

I wonder if I have enough AOHSR to dc before it comes.


----------



## Sosa

I want to flat iron my hair but it's raining everyday...in hot n humid Florida . And I'm also going to Jamaica a few days later...it's raining there too .




I should probably not even waste my time with this very porous 4a/b hair atop my head .


UGH...off to search to see if there is ANYTHING I can do that will give my hair a fighting chance with all this damn moisture in the air. **loooong sigh**


----------



## FelaShrine

Curlmart order just shipped Thanks @ITDareHair

Cant wait to try the Darcy stuff for the first time


----------



## Forever in Bloom

HanaKuroi said:


> HanaKuroi
> 
> My answers are under your q's or statements
> 
> Are your twists with added hair? Twists with no hair added are even hard on my hair. I have to do mini-braids.
> 
> Nope. I've never added hair.
> 
> The very tips of my hair kept breaking until I started adding protein to my regimen.
> 
> Did that yesterday with AO's GPB, but my ends are not breaking off. It gets split and those splits must be super resilient because they don't break off easily. I don't use protein that often, just coconut oil and coconut milk 2 times a month. My hair is medium density but looks really thick. If I didn't search and destroy consistently, those crazy ends would probably hang around for a long time.
> 
> Maybe you need to trim instead of seek and destroy?
> 
> I know. I've managed to maintain a U cut from 3.5 years ago. my hair is growing in evenly and I am helping to maintain that. The funny part though, is that my retention is great. I just thought that by switching to all natural products I would dramatically reduce the splits that were happening. After almost 6 years of being natural, I should have known that splits happen to everybody no matter what you do to prevent them.
> 
> Do you use heat?
> 
> Nope. I haven't used heat on my head since January 2nd 2012. I've been finger detangling for a year now  I also wash once a week, but will be trying to cowash at least 2-3 times a week. I don't get that many single strand knots anymore, just annoying splits - SPLIT(S) HAPPENS
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Haven't D/C in a few weeks which was how my hair problem started in the first place.

Currently D/Cing which ORS Hair Masque mixed with garlic conditioner and honey.

Not sure what I will air dry with...

Slowly using up my hair products so I can free up some space and focus on using just my favorite products and oils...


----------



## myronnie

Been sick for a couple days and my Trich got a bit out of control last night because I'm stressed. Sigh. 
My hair has been soooo soft with the aloe mint spritz and not overmoisturizing!!! I'm so happy! I have to thank Nonie for all the great advice!


----------



## winona

Making a Coco Butter Cream for my skin and it smells so yummy


----------



## winona

I really wish miss Antoinette had a sale because it is so much that I would like to purchase :/

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## spellinto

I'd say I've used up 1/4 of my Shea Moisture Yucca & Baobab leave in already, and so far it's really nice.  What confuses me is even though it makes my hair feel moist, my ends feel less dry, and my ng pops like crazy, my hair still has the look of frizz.  Very weird :\

It could be because I'm abandoning my silk scarf for my satin pillowcase tonight.  Wearing a scarf at night makes my new growth flat and matted.  Also, no more buns/twists/braids to bed. Any textured styles make it harder to style in the AM.  We'll see how the loose pony clipped to the top of my head fares.


----------



## Tonto

Ok... so I got a sew in on may 29th and I plan on keeping it until July 1st. I need to get to my hair and give it all the love it needs. I plan on hennaeing -is that even a verb?- every two weeks after that to give a lot of strength to my hair. I want to get to bsl. I stopped thinking about buying another pair of sheers- though I know I'll probably need one by the end of this year- so yeah. I need to use my hair products, I need to be motivated, stay confident, stay focused. Focus, focus, FOCUS!


----------



## spellinto

I'm making it a point to embrace looser, more feminine PS this summer.  I am not spending any more time in a restricting, gelled-down, tight and harsh looking bun that jacks up my ends anyway (defeats the point of PSing!).  Plus I need to learn how to rock something other than a bun anyway. I see loose chignons, braids, tendrils, Bantu knots & waves, French rolls, faux bobs, pretty accessories, and more in my future!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Started week 9 of the weave yesterday.

Dare I go another 3 weeks?


----------



## shasha8685

Trying to decide if I should do the Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor every wash or every other wash.

I'm leaning towards every other wash....


----------



## SmilingElephant

I gotta call maintenance and get them to unclog my tub  lol

I have been slacking on my co washes for that reason. And I've tried almost everything to fix it myself. Ugh!

Its not a bad bad clog...but...the water covers my feet  i don't like that. 

#NaturalHairProllems


----------



## growingbrown

Time to change hair style. Twistout not cuttin it. Humidity is kicking my butt. :-(


----------



## AlliCat

Random thoughts..

1. Flexi rods have a special place in my heart. I've improved my technique a lot. Even if I'm wearing my hair clipped up for work, a little curl/texture is nice to have.

2. Currently 2 months post & this stretch I'm going all or nothing. Either relaxing very soon or not until the Fall.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Think I'm gonna buy those scarf thingys that girls tie up on their heads & make a bow for their bun & bangs.


----------



## MizzBFly

last night, I went to take shower, looked in the mirror and was ear length...ummm..I JUST made BSL so uh yeah, this was a 
nightmare


----------



## Aireen

My hair is feeling drrrrrrryyyyyy. Definitely due for a DC session this week.


----------



## shasha8685

I think that, in the past, I was using the wrong conditioner to co-wash with...


----------



## Hyacinthe

Been working out almost everyday and still I don't want to wash my hair,I'm being really naughty n.......nasty. *Hangs head in shame*

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## NJoy

Hubby is out of town. You know what that means? A wicked hair party at my place tonight! :woohoo:


----------



## Saludable84

sounbeweavable said:


> My hair is straight, but not "bone straight", but I have an inch of new growth already. My hair is somewhere between chin length and shoulder length (aka awkward length). I just wear it slicked back most of the time to cut down on flat ironing.
> 
> Also, I work out daily, so all of that sweating causes issues too.



Sorry it took me so long.

It is probably the awkward length. I work-out 4 days a week and I usually hide my NG in a bun with a brastrap, or a twist out. Perhaps finding a curly do that will hide the NG and complement your face at the same time.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Welp, today was the first in I don't know how many that water didn't hit my hair! 

I need to use my njoy oil tonight.

I need to exercise as well. 

I should jump on the treadmill and go to bed.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## AlliCat

Slowly but surely I'm using up my small stash. When all is said and done, final length goal reached and products used up, I want to experiment with trying only one line at a time to keep things interesting. If something doesn't work, at that point it shouldn't be hard to finish it quickly on WL+ hair and go back to the staple. I'm already starting on this path of keeping it simple, grapeseed oil has pretty much taken over all my styling serums, which will only be used when wearing hair straight (rare lately)


----------



## MsDee14

I can't wait to DC on Friday. It's been about 3 months since I have done that and even though I don't think my hair needs it...I need to use up these dang deep conditioners.


----------



## naija24

sometimes i feel like being a member of forums like this is depressing. while i understand it's meant to be a space to learn, grow and support and that's great, it is hard not to feel bad/guilty when comparing your efforts and appearance to the appearance of others. Especially during the summer when everyone is half naked and letting their hair down. All these BSB lengths and beyond...I'd be happy just being SL at this point. 

I never compared myself to others in the past and now it's all I'm doing and that's really tough. it's hard enough being in the Hair forums, I can't imagine being in the Health and Fitness forum all the time. The body inspiration pics are death for me lol. 

I can't be alone in my thinking. 

Also, I'm caving at 6 weeks and getting my relaxer on Friday.


----------



## Meemee6223

So.many.ssks! This is crazy.


----------



## MizzBFly

naija24 please don't give loose your strength..

I know the fustration but you can fake it until you make it...

I will be the voice of reason and advise not to relax at 6wks go get some braids or a wig and rock it the hell outta them !! you'll be close to your goal sooner than later if you take the right course and you'll have more setbacks if you start not giving a ####.

peace and blessings,
♥ your name btw.


----------



## JudithO

naija24 said:


> sometimes i feel like being a member of forums like this is depressing. while i understand it's meant to be a space to learn, grow and support and that's great, it is hard not to feel bad/guilty when comparing your efforts and appearance to the appearance of others. Especially during the summer when everyone is half naked and letting their hair down. All these BSB lengths and beyond...I'd be happy just being SL at this point.
> 
> I never compared myself to others in the past and now it's all I'm doing and that's really tough. it's hard enough being in the Hair forums, I can't imagine being in the Health and Fitness forum all the time. The body inspiration pics are death for me lol.
> 
> I can't be alone in my thinking.
> 
> Also, I'm caving at 6 weeks and getting my relaxer on Friday.



naija24 are you in the DMV? If yea... We  can be hair buddies.. Don't give up... You can get to whatever length you please...


----------



## spellinto

I don't think I'll repurchase this Shea moisture leave in.  Leaves my hair soft but, oddly enough, very frizzy.  Conditioning my hair w/a ceramide DC right now to eliminate some of the frizz.  Not sure if I should use it again or just toss it!

I'm starting to feel unenthusiastic about leave in conditioners. They're very fun to test out, but finding the *perfect* one is a little difficult!  Even if my hair appears to like it, it's never for too long!


----------



## Froreal3

naija24 said:


> sometimes i feel like being a member of forums like this is depressing. while i understand it's meant to be a space to learn, grow and support and that's great, it is hard not to feel bad/guilty when comparing your efforts and appearance to the appearance of others. Especially during the summer when everyone is half naked and letting their hair down. All these BSB lengths and beyond...I'd be happy just being SL at this point.
> 
> I never compared myself to others in the past and now it's all I'm doing and that's really tough. it's hard enough being in the Hair forums, I can't imagine being in the Health and Fitness forum all the time. The body inspiration pics are death for me lol.
> 
> I can't be alone in my thinking.
> 
> Also, I'm caving at 6 weeks and getting my relaxer on Friday.



naija24 Girl please. Don't feel down on yourself. Most of that thread is other people who we aspire to be. It's inspiration. Everybody in there is trying and struggling too.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Nope, weave will be coming out this Saturday or Sunday. I have a load of products to review. That additional three weeks would have been nice but its time.


----------



## fatimablush

I have HIGH porosity hair and I hate it. as a matter of fact, I hated my hair today.

my twa is 1 inch long, I just had my niece braid it up, and I will wig it until it gets really hot.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I'm thinking about being relaxed. I usually only feel this way in the winter because of the dryness in the air, but now ish is getting real.

Rant: This hair thing is so discouraging. I know women who have been natural for a shorter time and started with shorter hair who have surpassed me. My hair is not this thick, lush, and blog-ready. I'm having a harder time growing in my nape now than when I was relaxed. And this protein-moisture balance thing is a *****. When I was relaxed I knew my hair was protein heavy and it thrived. I don't know what it is now. My hair is thin, so I never look good in natural styles (twist/braid-outs, single twists, etc.) that I should be able to do with natural hair.


----------



## shasha8685

My hair responds differently to a moisture based co-wash and a protein based one.

My moisture co-washes are...meh. I mean my hair feels soft..but once my hair is dry it feels weird.

With the light protein based ones, my hair feels soft and dries soft.

Interesting.


----------



## NappyNelle

I feel like my hair has stopped growing/retaining. UGH


----------



## MsDee14

Baggying everynight with chunky twists is a no-no. Although my hair is retaining moisture, the twists keep coming un-done which requires me to manipulate my hair more often. Sticking to braids during the week even though twists look cuter.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I'm really getting sick of folks criticizing others for adopting co-washing into their regimen. Just because I co-wash does not make me lazy. People really need to watch what they say because everyone's hair is different. Just because it works/doesn't work for one person doesn't mean it's an all around bad thing.

Ugh.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SoopremeBeing said:


> I'm really getting sick of folks criticizing others for adopting co-washing into their regimen. Just because I co-wash does not make me lazy. People really need to watch what they say because everyone's hair is different. Just because it works/doesn't work for one person doesn't mean it's an all around bad thing.
> 
> Ugh.



LOL Who the heck told you cowashing was due to laziness? They need to be hit over the head with a bottle of conditioner. ijs


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I came across a picture on IG that said "Co-washing your hair is like washing your dirty clothes in fabric softener." First of all, that analogy is a FAIL. And some chick decided to comment that people who co-wash are lazy. This isn't the first time I've seen this type of idiotic thinking, but I felt I needed to rant, because I know a lot of us gals here like to co-wash and benefit from it.


----------



## naija24

MizzBFly said:


> naija24 please don't give loose your strength..
> 
> I know the fustration but you can fake it until you make it...
> 
> I will be the voice of reason and advise not to relax at 6wks go get some braids or a wig and rock it the hell outta them !! you'll be close to your goal sooner than later if you take the right course and you'll have more setbacks if you start not giving a ####.
> 
> peace and blessings,
> ♥ your name btw.



MizzBFly, thanks but it's really hard. I tried the braids thing before and I couldn't stand it. It was too heavy and hot and the build up after working out was hellish. I am not just a weave/wig person either. 

I bought the color treated box relaxer yesterday. If I can hold out, maybe I'll wait until the end of the month which would make it 8 weeks. 

I just hate having short hair cuz I was watching Girl Code wtih my bf and they were all talking about hair whipping to seduce dudes and I realize I can't hair whip!! it's so trivial but so much of female beauty is put on our hair and it sucks. and having the level of anxiety I have about...everything  I don't feel like I"ll ever be SL again :O It took me two years from shaved hair to SL last time I BC. 

I just want to be NL again so I can start transitioning to natural without a BC


----------



## sounbeweavable

naija24 said:


> sometimes i feel like being a member of forums like this is depressing. while i understand it's meant to be a space to learn, grow and support and that's great, it is hard not to feel bad/guilty when comparing your efforts and appearance to the appearance of others. Especially during the summer when everyone is half naked and letting their hair down. All these BSB lengths and beyond...I'd be happy just being SL at this point.
> 
> I never compared myself to others in the past and now it's all I'm doing and that's really tough. it's hard enough being in the Hair forums, I can't imagine being in the Health and Fitness forum all the time. The body inspiration pics are death for me lol.
> 
> I can't be alone in my thinking.
> 
> Also, I'm caving at 6 weeks and getting my relaxer on Friday.



I know the feeling. Having short hair sucks when everyone around here is leaps and bounds longer. 

My main frustration is making my hair look good when I work out and sweat out my style almost daily and don't look good with a curly style *sigh*


----------



## naija24

JudithO said:


> naija24 are you in the DMV? If yea... We  can be hair buddies.. Don't give up... You can get to whatever length you please...



JudithO I am in the DMV area and it's even worse here I feel like than most places cuz I swear, women are in long hair weaves like 24/7 around here or have the biggest afros around and I'm neither.


----------



## curlcomplexity

...the PJ in me now wants the Q-Redew handheld steamer after seeing NikkiMae2003's YT tutorial.


----------



## Saludable84

spellinto said:


> I'd say I've used up 1/4 of my Shea Moisture Yucca & Baobab leave in already, and so far it's really nice.  What confuses me is even though it makes my hair feel moist, my ends feel less dry, and my ng pops like crazy, my hair still has the look of frizz.  Very weird :\
> 
> It could be because I'm abandoning my silk scarf for my satin pillowcase tonight.  Wearing a scarf at night makes my new growth flat and matted.  Also, no more buns/twists/braids to bed. Any textured styles make it harder to style in the AM.  We'll see how the loose pony clipped to the top of my head fares.



It's a thickener so it raises the cuticles.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I WANT MY CONDITIONER !!!! I wanna punch the UPS guy who delivered my package to the post office instead of my home && I wanna slap the Vitacost employee who decided utilizing UPS & USPS for one package was necessary.

Blast them all !


----------



## Napp

I feel like I bced too early. My hair is so short and poorly shaped.


----------



## FelaShrine

Got my DB products

Cant wait til wash day!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I think im at the point where im starting to dread wash day. 

But my scalp is so itchy!!! I'll get up early tomorrow to wash and dc.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Scurl is back in my reggie.


----------



## MsDee14

Have been mainly finger detangling for the last 2 months. Going to use a comb for the first time in a while tonight and hoping for the best.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

MsDee14 said:


> Have been mainly finger detangling for the last 2 months. Going to use a comb for the first time in a while tonight and hoping for the best.



Lol let me know how that turns out for you.


----------



## HanaKuroi

MsDee14 said:
			
		

> Have been mainly finger detangling for the last 2 months. Going to use a comb for the first time in a while tonight and hoping for the best.



If you were good and thorough you should be fine. Just start at the roots and use an oil.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## naija24

Napp said:


> I feel like I bced too early. My hair is so short and poorly shaped.



Napp, pictures?


----------



## Enyo

I cut my hair to MBL in the back and around chest length in the front. I love it!! I was so excited about how healthy and curly it was, that I put it in bantu knots over night and wore a twist out today. I have literally not worn my hair out in years! I'm seriously reconsidering _not _going back to waist length. I think if I wore my hair straight, I'd want to be WL for more styling options. But I prefer my curly/nappy hair to be off my neck and shoulders when it's out, and WL hair causes it to hang and irritate me. Hmm.


----------



## fatimablush

I thought I have high porosity hair, it is low porosity. heck whichever is the one where the hair  floats and doesn't sink in a glass of water.

the cherry lola stuff doesn't work..but it is okay..as long as it grows back thick and healthy and shoulder length. that is all I want..shoulder length. enough hair to make a puff and have the twist out/braid out curls  or zigzag and look cute.


----------



## Napp

naija24 said:


> Napp, pictures?



Here is todays wash n go. i like the definition but not the shape.


----------



## Nonie

Napp love the definition AND shape. I would stop growing my hair if I were you. You have achieved cuteness already. If you grow it, you'll *** up. 

 But for real, hope you take lots of pics to record this length. I love it!


----------



## Saludable84

I need to YouTube ballerina buns...

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## PureSilver

I don't know if i am the only one with extremely dry hair but i clearly remember being relaxed and  my hair was never dry like a desert.


----------



## NJoy

I have so much to do tomorrow.  I can't afford to leave this conditioner in overnight but I'm SO tired.  *sigh* I think I can. I think I can. I...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## Saludable84

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> I don't know if i am the only one with extremely dry hair but i clearly remember being relaxed and  my hair was never dry like a desert.



Any protein or porosity problems?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## fatimablush

now I want one of those Q-redew hand held steamers
.


----------



## shasha8685

I now realize that my hair is a fiend for protein...


----------



## Napp

I decided against the wig. i really don't need any new purchases. i should be able to be an an easy wash n go length so thats what im going to do


----------



## naija24

Can ponytails be a ps?


----------



## Nonie

[USER=380627]naija24[/USER];18568359 said:
			
		

> Can ponytails be a ps?



No. Protective styles require your ends to be tucked away from the drying air. Any styles where your ends are exposed is not a protective style. People say loose twists and braids are protective. They are not. They are low manipulation styles unless you wear them in a way that you hair's ends are hidden. Cornrows/weaves and flat twist are protective styles, especially if the tail ends are tucked under.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I need to take my braids down I put in to wear under my wigs but I'm feeling lazy


----------



## Ms. Tiki

naija24 said:


> Can ponytails be a ps?




naija24 The only way to make a ponytail a protective style is to hide your ends and put a phony pony on top. I do that and baggy my real pony. You can't see my hair or the bag underneath.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So I need to take this weave out yet really don't feel the motivation to do so.


----------



## MsDee14

The detangling session went well although I lost a lot of hair which was expected. 
I blogged about it jic anyone is interested.
http://www.6footlonghair.com/2013/06/no-combing-in-2-months.html?m=1


----------



## spellinto

I found Lacio Lacio at my local Dominican BSS today for $8.99 (which is great because I didn't want to have to pay more ordering online!).  It seems popular in this forum, and it claims to address porous hair directly, so I bought it...and so far I really like it! I tried it on clean, air dried hair (fully dried). I like that I didn't have to add water underneath it to activate/enhance the benefits (like with most leave ins).  I noticed a decrease in frizz and roughness right away, and my hair looked darker and more moist. I have my hair in a bun so I can't say whether all my strands still feels soft, but the bun itself still feels pretty moisturized.  I am very pleased with the first impression.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Whew 9 weeks of dirt!


----------



## Igotstripes

Hair stuff came in the mail today ❤! Has anyone used the Komaza Care Matani Hair Serum before? It says it can be used for hair protection also so I'm excited to try it


----------



## melahnee

Just wanna complain that my hair is annoying me today. 

i'm going to kendra wilkinson's birthday today at chanteau lol and I have no effin clue what to do with my hair. ugh i'm definitely not straightening it. I straightened a piece of my wannabe bangs to see what it would look like if I had it in a messy bun with bangs and it's just real awkward, my hair in the front is shameful because of all the heat it's been through. I might have to resort to just doing the twist in the front all the way back to the bun like usual, i don't have much of a choice at this point really. sigh SAY NO to heat


----------



## DivineNapps1728

My conditioners finally arrived... Yay !!

Now I feel to lazy to wash & dc... BOO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJoy

DivineNapps1728 said:


> My conditioners finally arrived... Yay !!
> 
> Now I feel to lazy to wash & dc... BOO !!!!!!!!!



Hehehe. I know the feeling.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I usually feel I need a DC once a week but this s-curl is serious! I don't feel I need any more moisture at this time.


----------



## PureSilver

pre_medicalrulz, are you natural or relaxed? Either way your hair is pretty.


----------



## Tonto

I need to get some sheers....


----------



## MsDee14

I think I'll DC more often. My hair feels so soft. Maybe once a month going forward.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Think I'm only going to use scurl and njoys sulfur mix in my hair for the next 4+ weeks.
They both require so little time to apply.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SUNSHINE BABY

Thanks. I'm relaxed.


----------



## MsDee14

Being 6ft tall with a 5 inch high puff while wearing heels makes it difficult to not stand out. Never been stared at so much in my life last night


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

MsDee14 said:


> Being 6ft tall with a 5 inch high puff while wearing heels makes it difficult to not stand out. Never been stared at so much in my life last night



LOL! They pbly thought you were somebody famous.


----------



## MsDee14

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LOL! They pbly thought you were somebody famous.



Lol, thank you. That makes me feel better haha


----------



## ckisland

Welp, not visiting that other hair forum for awhile. . . again  . This always happens to me. I'll be all aboard in fighting the power, and then I get to that point where I believe that people have the right to choose to do what they please. That people can, and are, entitled to make informed, personal decisions, even if that leaves them fitting in with the "status quo" . It's can be the result of a choice rather than some kind of forced assimilation  .

See, I already had to hand over my feminist card, because I thought that being a housewife and wanting to be taken care of was a totally respectable choice . Now I'm going to have to hand in my nappy card, because I don't believe that relaxers are handcrafted by the Devil himself and black women are the only group who shouldn't be allowed to straighten their hair EVER  . Damn!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

^^^ People trip me out. Yea...just stay over here w/ us or the HL/TBL challenge thread. We are all sane.


----------



## Meritamen

Meritamen said:


> Doing a serious DC with coconut oil, a little honey, and two Organix deep conditioners mixed with Tresemmé Flawless Curls Conditioner. My hair has been getting super dry lately so I know that I need to do better. Hopefully, this will get my hair back on the right track.



I am shocked by how soft my hair turned out! Next time I will be sure to make enough to coat my hair well. I am happy that AyurNaturals is open again because I really want to do cassia treatments.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

I'm really going to need my dad to stop telling me my hair is going to fall out because I "mess with it too much" when I detangle, wash and DC once a week ...


----------



## NJoy

Wearing my hair in a twist out. My dad called me Pam Grier. Compliment to me but I think he meant it too be funny. I thanked him and kept it moving. Hmph.


----------



## bebezazueta

Going back to monthly henna!  I haven't retained length since I stopped!  Hubby is going to help apply & rinse it out. I stopped when I reached MBL out of laziness!  I'm still MBL!  SMH!  Onward to WL henna hair by December this year!


----------



## JaneBond007

From shaved in November to now with a short bob...I'm thinking of cutting to a boy cut.  Will decide tomorrow.  I have no hairstyle cuz the bob is just how it grew in.  I'm a mini Roseanne Roseanna Danna...argh!!!!


----------



## naija24

I feel terrible because this weekend has been so crazy so I have not....dare I admit it....wrap my hair for 3 days. 

So yes, it is 1:28am in hte morning and I am deep conditioning my hair. I am using Organix Penetrating Conditioning Treatment. It won't leave my head until maybe 5am. Then I'll wash it out and style as usual.

I'm terrified that I did some damage to my hair because my ends look chewed up. May have to baby them.


----------



## naija24

Nonie said:


> No. Protective styles require your ends to be tucked away from the drying air. Any styles where your ends are exposed is not a protective style. People say loose twists and braids are protective. They are not. They are low manipulation styles unless you wear them in a way that you hair's ends are hidden. Cornrows/weaves and flat twist are protective styles, especially if the tail ends are tucked under.



Nonie this is good to know. thanks!!


----------



## hnntrr

I have no idea how long my hair is now. Honestly no clue. I hope its growing D:


----------



## naija24

hnntrr said:


> I have no idea how long my hair is now. Honestly no clue. I hope its growing D:



hnntrr, why not do a length check?


----------



## Napp

I hate my hair. i cant do anything with it other the wear it out or in a puff.


----------



## HanaKuroi

My hair actually got mad at me. How many times do I have to apologize? She is spoiled. I am going to have to spend all week making it up to her. SMH

She likes what she likes. 


I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Melaninme

Tired of wearing my hair in twists.  This summer I'm going to go back to wearing puffs and buns.


----------



## Nonie

I haven't baggied my hair for over a year. I don't know why I can't be bothered. And I still don't moisturize. Yet my hair feels wonderfully soft and moisturized. Unusually so!

I don't know if it's the new conditioner by CFF that I tried or CWing with Aussie Moist just for fun mid-wash-cycle...but I can't keep my hands out of my hair.


----------



## AlliCat

Things I'm minimizing/avoiding this summer: direct heat, sulfates, relaxers. And I'm maximizing cowashing, deep conditioning and protective styles. I'm on a mission


----------



## PureSilver

hnntrr said:


> I have no idea how long my hair is now. Honestly no clue. I hope its growing D:



hnntrr I hope when you do a length check you get a good surprise


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I think I will d/c with suave humectant and honey today


----------



## Daughter

It seems that a few strands have hit waist length!  I'm totally shocked, but I'm waiting for the majority of the back of my hair to catch up before I'll claim that 

The neglect regimen seems to be working for me right now


----------



## naija24

Got my first negative comment on my blog site today. They said "You need to stop obsessing over your non-existent hair. actually it's quite sad to watch. Just chill and let your hair grow. You are doing way too much."

Idk if it was any of you, but just for the record, this is exactly the kind of thing I was talking about in a previous blog post. It's great if you have long hair and talk about your methods for growing it even longer. God forbid you have short hair and want to talk about growing it out. Why the short hair bias, my God....


----------



## shasha8685

naija24 said:


> Got my first negative comment on my blog site today. They said "You need to stop obsessing over your non-existent hair. actually it's quite sad to watch. Just chill and let your hair grow. You are doing way too much."
> 
> Idk if it was any of you, but just for the record, this is exactly the kind of thing I was talking about in a previous blog post. It's great if you have long hair and talk about your methods for growing it even longer. God forbid you have short hair and want to talk about growing it out. Why the short hair bias, my God....




Oh my goodness! I am so sorry someone posted that on your blog! Some people have nothing better to do than be mean and hateful.

Talking about your hair journey from short to long is something that is much needed in the blogosphere. It's one thing to see someone grow there hair out from SL but it's quite another to see someone grow their hair out from EL or shorter (trust me, on this one). Don't let this person's comments get you down. You are probably inspiring more people than you realize.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> Got my first negative comment on my blog site today. They said "You need to stop obsessing over your non-existent hair. actually it's quite sad to watch. Just chill and let your hair grow. You are doing way too much."
> 
> Idk if it was any of you, but just for the record, this is exactly the kind of thing I was talking about in a previous blog post. It's great if you have long hair and talk about your methods for growing it even longer. God forbid you have short hair and want to talk about growing it out. Why the short hair bias, my God....



Why would it be any of us? We are all on the same journey on this board & we all watch our hair like a hawk. Forget them. Keep blogging. When your hair gets to your goal length that same poster will be asking you for your adv. It happens all the time.


----------



## naija24

pre_medicalrulz i only assumed it was someone from LHCF because I don't advertise my blog anywhere else and this forum is my largest source of visits.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> pre_medicalrulz i only assumed it was someone from LHCF because I don't advertise my blog anywhere else and this forum is my largest source of visits.



Noooooooo way. This is like your home away from home. You're good here.


----------



## Nonie

naija24 said:


> pre_medicalrulz i only assumed it was someone from LHCF because I don't advertise my blog anywhere else and this forum is my largest source of visits.



naija24 your blog link is visible to anyone with Internet who happens to visit LHCF, not just members of the forum so you are wrong to assume it had to be someone from here. 

If you notice, longtime members who want to keep their albums, blogs, etc accessible to only paid members put that info in their profile. That is why many album links might be in siggy but a line is added to say "PW in profile". Even some sick ol' perv could be studying your blog now and jerking off to any pics of you because you have the link easily available for everyone.


----------



## naija24

how do i fix that?


----------



## Nonie

[USER=380627]naija24[/USER];18580451 said:
			
		

> how do i fix that?



Take the link from your signature and move it to your profile. In your User CP, the same place where you enter your country of origin, length of hair, real name, etc. Put the link at the bottom.


----------



## naija24

Nonie, thanks. that same anonymous person just called me ugly, so I think i'm done for the night :/


----------



## ckisland

naija24 said:


> Nonie, thanks. that same anonymous person just called me ugly, so I think i'm done for the night :/


Definitely ignore them, because whoever it is is obviously an a-hole  . People just love being stupid on the Internet.


I have never wanted to protective style so badly in my life . Seeing my hair hanging out a good 6 inches from my waist makes me want it soooo bad! I'm a' girl on a mission


----------



## Saludable84

naija24 said:


> Nonie, thanks. that same anonymous person just called me ugly, so I think i'm done for the night :/



Someone is intentionally being mean to you. You can span their email on your blog. I would advise you to do it quick!!!!

I am so sorry you are going through that. Now it makes sense your post the other day. Pay them no mind. It's probably someone you had a conflict in the past on here. 

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## spellinto

Is it bad that I've resorted to using my Shea Moisture leave in as a lotion for my hands & feet?   I mean, the ingredients are all natural...shea, coconut oil, mango seed oil...nothing bad for the skin right?  I only used 1/2 of the bottle before I got sick of it, but I felt wasteful throwing it out...


----------



## PureSilver

I bought a pack of magnetic rollers yesterday and tried them out for a minute. Its the worse product purchase i've made since i've been on my journey. I cant even think of a creative way to use these without it ripping/tearing out my hair. I should have taken the advice i got from a previous thread on magnetic rollers.


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> Nonie, thanks. that same anonymous person just called me ugly, so I think i'm done for the night :/



Maybe you should disable comments. 

People are jerks. 

Sorry that happened.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MileHighDiva

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> I bought a pack of magnetic rollers yesterday and tried them out for a minute. Its the worse product purchase i've made since i've been on my journey. I cant even think of a creative way to use these without it ripping/tearing out my hair. *I should have taken the advice i got from a previous thread on magnetic rollers.*



SUNSHINE BABY what was the advice?


----------



## MileHighDiva

naija24 can't you track the IP address of everyone that visits your blog and ban the culprit?


----------



## Aireen

I would dc my hair right now if I weren't so tired and moody.


----------



## Nonie

HanaKuroi said:


> Maybe you should disable comments.
> 
> People are jerks.
> 
> Sorry that happened.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Yes naija24, disable comments. Only people who are small and insignificant feel the need to knock others down in order to feel tall. Happy people do not make others miserable. So whoever is picking on you has issues, not you. Shake 'em off and keep doing you. 

You are not ugly. (What in the Amanda Bynes crazy talk is that? Like really...what mature human throws about statements like that? We in high school?) The One whose wisdom and knowledge surpasses all made you and He saw what He had made and it was good. So whose opinion will you take to heart? 

You have to be doing something right otherwise a coward who hides behind a mask of Anonymous would not be investing time and effort to pick on you. Here is some advice from Kat Williams: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxxPLDZnqwA


----------



## Lilmama1011

Can't wait for Saturday to do my hair  I always feel that way throughout the day and then on wash day it doesn't go the way i want. I expect to much though. I know when you wash you suppose to have a few shed hair even minor breakage from manipulation, but I be wanting to see like under ten and if it appears more, even twenty I'm pissed off smh


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm going to try a new method this wash day, I'm going to detangle first with my fingers with it slightly damp and lightly comb through like I did today, had like five hairs in my comb and I'm not going to comb in shower under water again, I knew I felt a little funny about it but I was addicted to the fact that detangling out the shower was cut in half. When I detangled under water the comb goes right through but because the water is running through i don't see the hair actually combing out in my comb, once I caught hair going down the drain and freaked out and said i won't do it again but did again anyways, like I said addicted to the easy detangle after i get out. But going to put shirt on head for like 15 minutes to absorb water and then apply leave in and etc and then detangle fully, I hope this works out or under the water it is ....


----------



## Nonie

Lilmama1011, if only 5 hairs come out when you comb your hair, your detangling needs improvement. I NEVER have tangles but that is because I remove more than five hairs when I detangle a single skinny twist after a while of not bothering my hair. I expect 700 hairs to drop out if I comb my hair once a week and 100 hairs if I comb it daily. Anything less means I am leaving disgusting shed hair in my strands.

Y'all act like shedding hair is abnormal.  Not losing up to 100 hairs per day is what IS abnormal. It is an essential part of hair growth.


----------



## Lissa0821

I cowashed with Hair One for the first time in ages.  I can't get over how soft it makes my hair.  I used a cream leave in and serum for the first time for my twistout and I like it alot.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

No more buns for me after this week. Two weeks was enough manipulation to drive me insane! Gonna try something different. Maybe a pinned up braidout or pincurls pinned up for the next 2 weeks. I don't know how I'm going to sleep on that & wake up w/ my hair still looking fresh w/o having to recreate the style every morning. I'm trying to stay out of my hair weeks at a time as if I was wearing my wig. Sigh.... I'm starting to think I allowed my wig wearing to handicap my styling capabilities. LOL!


----------



## Hyacinthe

Gained another milestone yesterday,Im 12 weeks and was able to wash my hair and not experience a tangled matted disaster woot woot! Im so happy....on top of that Im wearing my hair on at work for the 1st time since starting my hj...Im just breaking thru all types of boundaries LoL!

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe

naija24 girl keep up head up and continue doing what works for you.
Use the negativity to ur advantage,let it be your motivation.
Prove the naysayers wrong,plus i doubt it was anyone here cuz all the ladies are so nice n helpful..

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr

naija24 said:


> hnntrr, why not do a length check?



I have no idea at which point I started haha.
I might next time I wash it though.


----------



## MsDee14

I hope I get a summer growth spurt!


----------



## itismehmmkay

wondering if i should go back to headbands or some scarves


----------



## naija24

hnntrr said:


> I have no idea at which point I started haha.
> I might next time I wash it though.



hnntrr, are you in braids or something? 

Personally, I think it feels best when you're in the position you're in, cuz next time you do a length check, relaxed or stretched, the growth is more fulfilling i think.


----------



## AlliCat

pre_medicalrulz said:


> No more buns for me after this week. Two weeks was enough manipulation to drive me insane! Gonna try something different. Maybe a pinned up braidout or pincurls pinned up for the next 2 weeks. I don't know how I'm going to sleep on that & wake up w/ my hair still looking fresh w/o having to recreate the style every morning. I'm trying to stay out of my hair weeks at a time as if I was wearing my wig. Sigh.... I'm starting to think I allowed my wig wearing to handicap my styling capabilities. LOL!



pre_medicalrulzHave you tried a donut bun? That's what I'm doing this week. It requires no combing, just smoothing the "outside" layer of your hair with a brush or wet hands to make it neat. Otherwise your hair just goes around the shape of the donut so no manip required


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

AlliCat said:


> pre_medicalrulzHave you tried a donut bun? That's what I'm doing this week. It requires no combing, just smoothing the "outside" layer of your hair with a brush or wet hands to make it neat. Otherwise your hair just goes around the shape of the donut so no manip required



So you don't release the tension of your buns when you come home from work to give your hair strands a rest?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

itismehmmkay said:


> wondering if i should go back to headbands or some scarves



Where are you buying your hair scarves from?


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> No more buns for me after this week. Two weeks was enough manipulation to drive me insane! Gonna try something different. Maybe a pinned up braidout or pincurls pinned up for the next 2 weeks. I don't know how I'm going to sleep on that & wake up w/ my hair still looking fresh w/o having to recreate the style every morning. I'm trying to stay out of my hair weeks at a time as if I was wearing my wig. Sigh.... I'm starting to think I allowed my wig wearing to handicap my styling capabilities. LOL!



Ha! Probably. I can see how wigs could make a person lay if they use them long enough. It is working for you, but it seems like you want to start experimenting with different styles. 

When I do my twist outs, I don't have to retwist them daily. Maybe every other day, but I can usually go a couple days. If you twist them tight enough they can hold. I normally do the LCO method when I do my twist out (spray bottle of water, moisturizer and oil), twist them tight enough that they don't unravel, then hold them in place with perm rods overnight. They become tight enough that I don't have to manipulate daily. And I always take the do down at night. 

You also got me thinking about doing wigs in the winter and leaving my hair to scurl and braids underneath. You've really got me rethinking this mission!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> Ha! Probably. I can see how wigs could make a person lay if they use them long enough. It is working for you, but it seems like you want to start experimenting with different styles.
> 
> When I do my twist outs, I don't have to retwist them daily. Maybe every other day, but I can usually go a couple days. If you twist them tight enough they can hold. I normally do the LCO method when I do my twist out (spray bottle of water, moisturizer and oil), twist them tight enough that they don't unravel, then hold them in place with perm rods overnight. They become tight enough that I don't have to manipulate daily. And I always take the do down at night.
> 
> You also got me thinking about doing wigs in the winter and leaving my hair to scurl and braids underneath. You've really got me rethinking this mission!
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



OooOoo that sounds good. I'm going to try it this weekend.


----------



## AlliCat

pre_medicalrulz said:


> So you don't release the tension of your buns when you come home from work to give your hair strands a rest?



pre_medicalrulz I do my buns pretty loose and low so there's no tension. If I'm wearing a donut I take it out at night and put it back in without any combs or anything.. little to no manipulation


----------



## hnntrr

naija24 said:


> hnntrr, are you in braids or something?
> 
> Personally, I think it feels best when you're in the position you're in, cuz next time you do a length check, relaxed or stretched, the growth is more fulfilling i think.



Nah, I am under a wig so its all mushed. It does look a lot longer than it did when I first cut it though.

I think I might have about an inch inch and a half of completely ng? Doesn't seem like it though cause I have so much heat damaged hair.


----------



## venusfly

Just finished washing, roller setting and wrapping my hair. I really didn't feel like it and my hair actually looked great today even though it rained.  But I can't go for more than 5 days without a wash.  I would have skipped the midweek wash if i had washed it Sunday which is my usual must wash day....on a different note I'm liking how this Kerastase Resistance Force Architecte line makes my hair feel, look and behave ...doesn't turn into an Afro when  it rains like it did today... and feel my hair feels and looks like it is getting THICKER (and stronger) ....AND my ends still look freshly cut from my last trim... I won't need a trim any time soon.....No trim = more retention!


----------



## Hyacinthe

Tried doing a twistout again today #epic fail lol.
I guess i cant have everything haha
I don't feel so defeated cuz today is a rainy day,so whatever....

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## alove15

Protective styling with yarn twists for the first time. 9 hours later and  I'm still not done. I focused on the perimeter so I could still go out the house. Wish I had done each twist w/ 2 strings of yarn instead of 3 because its already too thick to put in a proper bun! I'll do the rest with 2 strands and may gradually convert the 3 strand twists to 2.


----------



## PureSilver

Still trying to figure out how to achieve shiny thick strands and i'm at a loss. Maybe i should consider rinsing my hair black.


----------



## NGraceO

Soooo, who else has ever sat in front of a FAN to assist with "air drying" your hair? LOL. I put my hair in plaits to stretch my hair before I curl wand it, but its been taking for evvvver to dry. So I took down the plaits and am now sitting in front of the fan lol. Desperate times call for desperate measures! Annnnnnd Done! In under ten minutes #newmethod


----------



## naija24

NGraceO said:


> Soooo, who else has ever sat in front of a FAN to assist with "air drying" your hair? LOL. I put my hair in plaits to stretch my hair before I curl wand it, but its been taking for evvvver to dry. So I took down the plaits and am now sitting in front of the fan lol. Desperate times call for desperate measures! Annnnnnd Done! In under ten minutes #newmethod



NGraceO I saw on JustGrowAlready.com that using a cotton tshirt is a quick way to soak up excess water when airdrying your hair.


----------



## MsDee14

Officially 19 months post relaxer(yesterday)!!

Can't wait to see what my hair looks like at 2 years post.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Wedding is less than a month away and I don't have enough new growth the justify getting a touch up, especially when I plan to wear clip ins. I think I'll be 7 or 8 weeks post by then.

Maybe I should just relax the edges.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Washed my hair two days ago and my scalp is itchy. May wash again tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Philippians413

Aireen said:


> I would dc my hair right now if I weren't so tired and moody.



This is me right now.


----------



## ms.blue

I'm sick of hiding my hair....I want to wear my hair out!
I wonder if I could still use my cassia from the 2011 harvest.


----------



## NGraceO

The result!! First time using a curl wand on my air dried (or FAN dried), texlaxed hair Ps. excuse the scraggly non-curl.


----------



## Nix08

NGraceO said:


> The result!! First time using a curl wand on my air dried (or FAN dried), texlaxed hair Ps. excuse the scraggly non-curl.



That looks great NGraceO I want one of those.   Which one do you have?


----------



## NGraceO

Nix08 a Conair red 1-1/2 inch one I got from target for 25 bucks. It has variable temp settings as well!


----------



## Aireen

LOVE LOVE LOVE AO HR with Roux PC. I really feel like my hair is moisturized. Using this combo next week.


----------



## PureSilver

MileHighDiva, someone was talking to another poster and mentioned that she should be careful because it will pull her hair out. i cant find the thread but if i do i will let u know.


----------



## PureSilver

@NGraceO your hair looks very pretty with that curl wand styler, now u make me wanna get one, also is this the one you have?




Could you do a tutorial with the curl wand please pretty please.


----------



## NJoy

My birthday is Sunday.  To flat iron or not?  That is the question.


----------



## MRJ1972

Im so disappointed in my hair.  It is in horrible shape.  I transitioned to natural to get away from chemicals in hopes of healthier hair.  My hair was much more vibrant and healthy relaxed.  I am seriously thinking about going back to relaxers! Sigh


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

NJoy said:


> My birthday is Sunday.  To flat iron or not?  That is the question.



Happy early birthday love!!! 



MRJ1972 said:


> Im so disappointed in my hair.  It in horrible shape.  I transitioned to natural to get away from chemicals in hopes of healthier hair.  My hair was much more vibrant and healthy relaxed.  I am seriously thinking about going back to relaxers! Sigh



It tickles me how people always think that. Come on back to the dark side!!!! Ok I'm jk. Do what's best for you. *evil grin*


----------



## Daughter

MRJ1972 said:


> Im so disappointed in my hair.  It in horrible shape.  I transitioned to natural to get away from chemicals in hopes of healthier hair.  My hair was much more vibrant and healthy relaxed.  I am seriously thinking about going back to relaxers! Sigh



Aw sorry to hear you're having a rough time with your hair. How long have you been natural? What exactly don't you like about your hair?


----------



## AlliCat

I find myself saving my best products for later, and using the average ones on a regular basis. But later never comes  Everything in my stash is great and works for me (otherwise it wouldn't be in my stash!) but there are certain products that get me more excited than others. From now on I'm gonna use the best products more often. My hair deserves it


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

AlliCat said:


> I find myself saving my best products for later, and using the average ones on a regular basis. But later never comes  Everything in my stash is great and works for me (otherwise it wouldn't be in my stash!) but there are certain products that get me more excited than others. From now on I'm gonna use the best products more often. My hair deserves it



Same here!  I got a whole drawer full of Silk Dreams and Marie Dean.  What am I waiting for!


----------



## AlliCat

Agadir sulfate-free 'poo is a major, major hit. My scalp actually feels clean and the lather is really rich. If I find a good sulfate-free clarifying shampoo I might just eliminate sulfates all together


----------



## naija24

Got my relaxer touch up yesterday! $80 but worth it! No burns or anything. Best touch up I've ever had! And while I have developed an official mullet, I am neck length in the back! Yay!


----------



## kandiekj100

Starting to think I don't have the deligence, patience, tender touch to get to BSL and beyond. I've been itching for a change anyways, but I've been feeling even more after I came out of my weave. I trimmed by hair prior and I just feel so far away from my goal (I'm back to full APL).

I've been thinking of doing BC and going back natural, but I think I may go for a bob cut. Either way, I'm going to wait until I flat-iron again to see how I feel, which probably won't be until early July, after I get back from family vacation.


----------



## AlliCat

kandiekj100 said:


> Starting to think I don't have the deligence, patience, tender touch to get to BSL and beyond. I've been itching for a change anyways, but I've been feeling even more after I came out of my weave. I trimmed by hair prior and I just feel so far away from my goal (I'm back to full APL).
> 
> I've been thinking of doing BC and going back natural, but I think I may go for a bob cut. Either way, I'm going to wait until I flat-iron again to see how I feel, which probably won't be until early July, after I get back from family vacation.




kandiekj100don't be discouraged... you had the patience to get to full APL which is a huge accomplishment. Now that your hair is well past the shoulder-rubbing stage it should be easier to retain length going forward. Stay focused


----------



## MRJ1972

Daughter said:


> Aw sorry to hear you're having a rough time with your hair. How long have you been natural? What exactly don't you like about your hair?



Thanks for your concern.  Its very fine and it seems like the only way that I retain length is if I am hiding it in a sew in.  I want my "swangin hurr"  back.  Its so discouraging because I see people BC and then their hair grows back thicker and longer than mine in no time.  Meanwhile, I look like a plucked chicken!


----------



## Saludable84

MRJ1972 said:


> Im so disappointed in my hair.  It is in horrible shape.  I transitioned to natural to get away from chemicals in hopes of healthier hair.  My hair was much more vibrant and healthy relaxed.  I am seriously thinking about going back to relaxers! Sigh



I've debated natural, but my relaxed/texlaxed hair is fine. ALL my hair is LP, so if its hard for me to deal with relaxed LP hair, why would I make my life even more difficult. I'm not saying "Come back to Crack" but if it wasn't killing you, your hair was healthy and its looked good, why change that? 

Good luck with your decision!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84

naija24 said:


> Got my relaxer touch up yesterday! $80 but worth it! No burns or anything. Best touch up I've ever had! And while I have developed an official mullet, I am neck length in the back! Yay!



That's so great. Any pics?

Keep up the good work

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## DivineNapps1728

NJoy said:


> My birthday is Sunday.  To flat iron or not?  That is the question.



I've also been debating whether flat ironing my hair is a good idea or not for an anniversary service at my church on Sunday. The only problem is, if I do it too soon it'll have more of a chance to puff out like mad before the event; if I wait too long my hair will be flat, pin-straight and unable to hold a nice curl.

Will the weather in your area be conducive to keeping your straight hair straight? Do you have a solid back up plan if reversion sets in before you celebrate?


----------



## Napp

My hair is so managable now that i use better products and have better tools. Back when i first went natural my hair was like a brillo pad and i hated the way my hair felt. Now i like my hair again. 
my tune might change when my hair gets longer though! I'm even reconsidering the bkt life too...


----------



## curlcomplexity

Products with glycerin leave my hair soft and moisturized, but now it won't hold a twist out to save my life. I have a love/ hate relationship with that stuff.


----------



## spellinto

I'm incorporating my castor & coconut oil mix back into my regimen, for my edges only.  They don't look bad, but if I can thicken them a little during my long stretch, why not 

Lacio Lacio is a godsend right now! I will use it to test the softness on a braidout this weekend.  Next weekend, I will buy the magic star mini rake, a seamless comb that I've had my eyes on for awhile!


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I trimmed my hair back to MBL. It still looks really long because it's the same length in the back and on the sides. I keep going back and forth between wearing my hair curly and keeping it shorter, or straightening more often to grow it longer.

When it's curly the ends knot and I have to keep trimming so I haven't gotten longer than WL, but the plus side is that my curly hair is very low maintenance.

My straight hair grows really fast (retains better), but to keep it straight I would have to rollerset or flat iron every 2-3 weeks, which is doable, but it's more work. 

IDK what I want to do with my hair.


----------



## AlliCat

Tried moroccanoil serum and wasn't impressed...but modernmrshuxtable on youtube is really making me want to try their sulfate-free shampoo and the mask. 


One day ill stop being a PJ


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> Tried moroccanoil serum and wasn't impressed...but modernmrshuxtable on youtube is really making me want to try their sulfate-free shampoo and the mask.
> 
> 
> One day ill stop being a PJ


I LIKE HER HAIR TOO! Sorry for the caps, I thought no one else watched her, AlliCat.

I really want to try these expensive masks but I swear the cheapies do the same job or better for me. I'm dying to try this stuff my hairdresser uses, have you heard of it? It's $50 though and it's still expensive at the BSSs in Scarborough.  I can't justify all that money on a hair mask when AO HR is the  business. http://www.sarynakeycanada.com/product-damage-repair-shea-butter-hair-mask


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> I LIKE HER HAIR TOO! Sorry for the caps, I thought no one else watched her, AlliCat.
> 
> I really want to try these expensive masks but I swear the cheapies do the same job or better for me. I'm dying to try this stuff my hairdresser uses, have you heard of it? It's $50 though and it's still expensive at the BSSs in Scarborough.  I can't justify all that money on a hair mask when AO HR is the  business. http://www.sarynakeycanada.com/product-damage-repair-shea-butter-hair-mask



Aireen I've never tried that mask but I've seen it at trade secrets. Agreed that I can't justify spending that much on a mask. I've made that mistake ($40+ on a fekkai DC) and it's not worth the money, my little $6 DC's do just fine. But I'll treat myself once in a while. I really like the Macadamia natural oil mask


----------



## NJoy

I detoxed my hair and scalp and now my curls are twerkin!  I think I'm going to trim my hair to shape my curly look because I. am. LOVING my hair right now!


----------



## shasha8685

So mad that my postman didn't bother to see if I was home ( I was)..now I gotta make a trip to the post office to get my hair product.


----------



## Aireen

AlliCat said:


> @Aireen I've never tried that mask but I've seen it at trade secrets. Agreed that I can't justify spending that much on a mask. I've made that mistake ($40+ on a fekkai DC) and it's not worth the money, my little $6 DC's do just fine. But I'll treat myself once in a while. I really like the Macadamia natural oil mask


I saw it on sale once for around $35 or so... still contemplating if I made the right decision not picking it up. I'm not sure if my hair loves shea butter but it's one of those old staples that people love and AO HR worked great for me.

Does the Macadamia Natural Oil have a lot of slip? Macadamia oil > Argan oil when it comes to my hair so I'm curious, AlliCat.


----------



## Aireen

shasha8685 said:


> So mad that my postman didn't bother to see if I was home ( I was)..now I gotta make a trip to the post office to get my hair product.


I hate that too. I actually called the company to complain once and they gave me some weak excuse like they're not obligated to even post some packages; they can just leave a notice and walk out. I call BS though.


----------



## NGraceO

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> @NGraceO your hair looks very pretty with that curl wand styler, now u make me wanna get one, also is this the one you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you do a tutorial with the curl wand please pretty please.



SUNSHINE BABY yup, that's the one! And I'll let you know if I do!


----------



## Lissa0821

I have been very diligent to massage my scalp every night since my last relaxer touch. Here I am 4 weeks later and I can feel the beginnings of new growth.


----------



## AlliCat

Aireen said:


> I saw it on sale once for around $35 or so... still contemplating if I made the right decision not picking it up. I'm not sure if my hair loves shea butter but it's one of those old staples that people love and AO HR worked great for me.
> 
> Does the Macadamia Natural Oil have a lot of slip? Macadamia oil > Argan oil when it comes to my hair so I'm curious, @AlliCat.



The Macadamia Oil mask has a decent amount of slip. Not the best but it's up there. It also smells really perfum-y (I like the smell) and it lingers. I tend to save it for when I flat iron because it consistently leaves my hair looking and feeling extremely SILKY especially after a flat iron. I'm on to my 3rd jar, and this will always be in my rotation


----------



## nerdography

Oyin's Hair Dew has to be the best product I have ever tried. It can take my hair desert dry and hay like  to soft and hydrated. It even softens and moisturizes my ends. And on top of that it smells so good.

I'm going to buy the liter bottle.


----------



## Lissa0821

I have to start diligently protective styling. The summer heat is no joke on the ends of my hair.  I started the day with fluffy curls from my blow dried hair set with flexirods.  I went out for lunch, pass by the mirror on the way back to my desk and my curls are gone.  My hair has a slight bend.  The summer heat literally takes my hair from curly to straight.  It never fails, it happens every summer.


----------



## myronnie

nerdography I agree!! I don't get how it absorbs into the hair so well. I usually have trouble finding moisturizers that don't leave my hair greasy and coated.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

This twist out business is harder than I imagined...ugh!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My hair (or so I thought) look like a hot mess! All I knew is that I was going to see this movie hair done or not. And this chic & her friends stopped me to compliment me & ask me questions about my wack pin up. LOL!


----------



## FelaShrine

Cant wait til i get my TU on Sunday

I wanna get a light moisturizer to use post TU and oyin's site is down

hopefully DB transition creme will not feel so heavy and e good enough to use til I get to try out dew..


----------



## AlliCat

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My hair (or so I thought) look like a hot mess! All I knew is that I was going to see this movie hair done or not. And this chic & her friends stopped me to compliment me & ask me questions about my wack pin up. LOL!



Because long hair has more leeway with styling


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

AlliCat said:


> Because long hair has more leeway with styling



LOL!! I think you might be right cause it sure wasn't this wack pin up. LOL


----------



## hnntrr

I wonder if lo-po hair is more prone to heat damage. Its been 2 months since I last flat ironed my hair (put any heat at all on it) and finally curls are starting to form closer to my crown and not be so straight, granted they are still wavy and not coily.


----------



## myronnie

I don't know what to think.

His accent is cute!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3_qGz4nRHI


----------



## Aireen

My aim today is to drink 2L of water. Already finished half of my first.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Okay, I've have got past this YouTuber using; a lifetime supply of saran wrap for any and everything, cotton bandannas, no heat protectant, but it appears at approx 3:47, she is now using paper towels for end wraps.

I can't take it anymore!


----------



## Renewed1

I'm so lazy. I have no desire to do a hot oil treatment, shampoo, DC, blow-dry and twist my hair up for the night.

All I want to do is sleep.


----------



## Napp

Wow I just bought a lemon. I'm so upset because it wasn't cheap and return shipping is expensive. That's the last time I buy an expiremental product....


----------



## MileHighDiva

I was going to get my hair professionally done for my B-Day in August.  However, due to genesislocks, naturalmanenyc, and browneyedgrl's nightmare experiences today.  That will not be happening.

I'm not going to let a Hair Hater, SHS, nor an incompetent nimkim-poo (sp?) ruin my hard work. 

I feel terrible for these ladies, because I can relate.  I was attacked by a Conair Yellow Bird hand held dryer the last time I went to the salon.  I left the salon looking like a fly arse skint chicken.  

I've known my previous stylist since H.S. and she's good, but she uses a shampoo girl system, so she can focus on chemical services and cutting.  If the shampoo girl is too ruff, skimps on DC, and/or attacks you with the yellow bird, you're jacked-up.  I have low density hair, so I need every strand I have.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

LOL! Hilarious because I was planning on the same thing, to get a relaxer professionally done in August & turned around & called my mommy instead. I will just stick to what I know @ this point.


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva

pre_medicalrulz

I actually had a good experience in November with a stylist, however, I hate the fact that I have to repeat myself and tell someone what I want and pray they will respect my decision. When it comes to a relaxer, I just cannot see someone "professional" doing it anymore. 

This girl here has taught herself to fish, so she will be fed forever. 

The best relaxer I ever got were from my nana and she has arthritis and cripple fingers!!! When relaxer time comes around, I just might find her again lol.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## MsDee14

I was at the mall yesterday and this lady told me my hair had super-powers then a white guy told me he always wanted an afro. Kinda weird


----------



## LivingInPeace

MileHighDiva said:


> I was going to get my hair professionally done for my B-Day in August. However, due to @genesislocks, @naturalmanenyc, and @browneyedgrl's nightmare experiences today. That will not be happening.
> 
> I'm not going to let a Hair Hater, SHS, nor an incompetent nimkim-poo (sp?) ruin my hard work.
> 
> I feel terrible for these ladies, because I can relate. I was attacked by a Conair Yellow Bird hand held dryer the last time I went to the salon. I left the salon looking like a fly arse skint chicken.
> 
> I've known my previous stylist since H.S. and she's good, but she uses a shampoo girl system, so she can focus on chemical services and cutting. If the shampoo girl is too ruff, skimps on DC, and/or attacks you with the yellow bird, you're jacked-up. I have low density hair, so I need every strand I have.


 

It's nincompoop.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Why is it so hard for me to take my vitamins everyday?


----------



## Americka

Yesterday, I cut/trimmed about 3 inches of stick straight ends. So now I am about 90% texlaxed. Thinking about transitioning.​


----------



## Saludable84

Why can't I never have enough deep conditioner?


----------



## sounbeweavable

I made an appointment for a relaxer retouch/deep conditioning treatment at a salon recommended by an LHCFer in the salon review forum, and I'm praying that I don't have a setback. Last time I went to a salon for a relaxer, my scalp was so burnt that it oozed for days and then scabbed up like crazy.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sounbeweavable said:


> I made an appointment for a relaxer retouch/deep conditioning treatment at a salon recommended by an LHCFer in the salon review forum, and I'm praying that I don't have a setback. Last time I went to a salon for a relaxer, my scalp was so burnt that it oozed for days and then scabbed up like crazy.



OMG Gross!! I never heard of so many salons that do not know how to do a relaxer until I joined LHCF. smh

I know a chic in Miami who does my relaxers when my mom is out of town & can't do it for me. I never burn.


----------



## sounbeweavable

pre_medicalrulz said:


> OMG Gross!! I never heard of so many salons that do not know how to do a relaxer until I joined LHCF. smh
> 
> I know a chic in Miami who does my relaxers when my mom is out of town & can't do it for me. I never burn.



Oh it gets better. I once went to Toni & Guy and they  used a super relaxer on my hair so all of my relaxed hair broke off on one side and the new growth didn't even get straight. I had to part my hair in a very specific way for months while I waited for it to grow out.

The only reason I'm going to a salon is because my birthday is that week and I want to spoil myself a little... also my arms are tired enough from lifting weights and I'd rather not tire them out by relaxing, etc... lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I wonder if people can sue salons after doing damage w/ relaxers.....


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I wonder if people can sue salons after doing damage w/ relaxers.....



You can. In New York though, it depends on where you go. 

When I was debating on doing BKT over relaxers, I priced salons. The Dominicans wanted to charge me $200 while an "Aveda" salon wanted to charge me $450. I told my husband "I think she charging me so much because she's white and doesn't know much about black hair" but he said "No, white people charge more in NYC because you can actually sue them. They are usually insured". I'm not sure how true it is, but it got me thinking a lot differently about salons, prices and quality of hair care.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## shasha8685

This product smells like straight Hawaiian Punch....and now I want some


----------



## melissa-bee

Napp said:


> Wow I just bought a lemon. I'm so upset because it wasn't cheap and return shipping is expensive. That's the last time I buy an expiremental product....



A lemon?


----------



## HanaKuroi

She doesn't mean an actual lemon. She means a lousy product.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## shasha8685

--Pleasantly surprised by this Aunt Jackie's line.

--The more protein I add to my regimen, the more heft my hair has. My hair hasn't felt this way in a long time.

--Thankfully, with the addition of protein, my hair is breaking less and less. Protein is what my hair wanted and desperately needed.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I have a wedding to go to. I want to do something special like blow dry or a twist out
 but i'm not sure if i can deal with the fallout. My hair is an awkward length.  I may do twists, roll them up in grease proof paper and do a twist out that way. My hair comes out super short that way.


----------



## Napp

melissa-bee said:


> A lemon?



i bought a bad product. well its not entirely bad. it smells like vanilla cake batter but it doesnt do what it supposed to. i think i will keep it as a reminder that i need to control my spending on hair stuff.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Haven't washed my hair in 3 weeks. My scalp is on fire!! So not in the mood to wash my scalp & the way things are looking, its not happening tonight....or this week.


----------



## Sade18

Need to do an ACV rinse like now! Need to get my curls popping again


----------



## cherishlove

You wear a weave everyday how you gone tell me I need my ends trimmed.  Well maybe I do but what your hair look like?


----------



## cherishlove

You wear a weave everyday how you gone tell me I need my ends trimmed.  Well maybe I do but what your hair look like?


----------



## Saludable84

soldier4hair said:


> You wear a weave everyday how you gone tell me I need my ends trimmed.  Well maybe I do but what your hair look like?



How about your hair is a hot mess day in and day out, but your giving others advice on what they should do? How about you fix your self before you attempt to fix others?


----------



## kandake

Glycerin is evil and awesome at the same time.  There's glycerin ineone of my favorite moisturizers so my twistouts/braidouts don't last in the humidity.  On the other hand my hair FEELS awesome after being out in the humidity.  Glycerin really does pull the moisture from the air and my hair ends up feeling so soft and moisturized


----------



## rririla

Waiting patiently (lies) , for my Silk Dreams order to process, and literally keeping my fingers crossed, that it does to my hair, the magic that it does to everyone elses....I NEED FOR IT TO BE AS AMAZING AS EVERYONE SAYS, bc lately my hair HATES everything I put in it!!!! Rant over


----------



## Tonto

I need to get on the ACV rinse and the Oil Rinse bandwagons ASAP, my scalp is getting too dry and itchy to my liking, plus my hair begins to tangle up very easily!! erplexed
Six more days and I will remove my weave, yeah hey! I will try to air dry and leave my hair alone for a week (after a thorough detangling session, I thank my sister for getting me a comb that will help it and a gigantic satin bonnet) and see how my hair feels afterwards. 

I hope my BSL will come by the end of this year though, I've been very good and listening to my hair...though if all that do not work, I have my new curly-afro-ish wig


----------



## MsDee14

It's so encouraging to see the progress of ladies on LHCF, YT and blogs. I just know the only thing keeping me from making my goal sooner..is time!


----------



## naija24

Wondering if I can hit APL or close by June 2014. If I'm grazing SL by December, it's possible right?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> Wondering if I can hit APL or close by June 2014. If I'm grazing SL by December, it's possible right?



Its possible if your shoulders are 3 inches from your arm pits.


----------



## NGraceO

Sooooo I've been really wanting to try  CHI SILK INFUSION lately. Anyone uses/used it? How did it compare to other heat protectants that you've used? I've been using the IC Brand for years, and I'm not sure it's doing its job lol 


On another note pre_medicalrulz are you still in wigs?


----------



## naija24

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Its possible if your shoulders are 3 inches from your arm pits.



It's about 4.5 inches.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

NGraceO

Not for about a month now. 
I want to try other PS for the rest of the year & see how my retention holds up.


----------



## AlliCat

NGraceO said:


> Sooooo I've been really wanting to try  CHI SILK INFUSION lately. Anyone uses/used it? How did it compare to other heat protectants that you've used? I've been using the IC Brand for years, and I'm not sure it's doing its job lol
> 
> 
> On another note @pre_medicalrulz are you still in wigs?



@NGraceO I loooove CHI Silk Infusion and have since the beginning of my hair journey in '07. It makes my hair shiny and silky, without weighing it down. I find the Fantasia to be very heavy compared to this. It also has silk amino acids so can be used to protect the hair before relaxing (not that I would, it's too expensive). One thing I would mention is it does smell like a man's cologne. The only serum I can compare it to is It's a 10 Miracle Styling Serum (really good too and smells great. But for some reason I feel like the CHI conditions and protects my hair better b/c the it's a 10 doesn't specify that it protects against heat).


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

NGraceO said:


> Sooooo I've been really wanting to try  CHI SILK INFUSION lately. Anyone uses/used it? How did it compare to other heat protectants that you've used? I've been using the IC Brand for years, and I'm not sure it's doing its job lol
> 
> On another note pre_medicalrulz are you still in wigs?





AlliCat said:


> @NGraceO I loooove CHI Silk Infusion and have since the beginning of my hair journey in '07. It makes my hair shiny and silky, without weighing it down. I find the Fantasia to be very heavy compared to this. It also has silk amino acids so can be used to protect the hair before relaxing (not that I would, it's too expensive). One thing I would mention is it does smell like a man's cologne. The only serum I can compare it to is It's a 10 Miracle Styling Serum (really good too and smells great. But for some reason I feel like the CHI conditions and protects my hair better b/c the it's a 10 doesn't specify that it protects against heat).



Agreed! I cannot get my hair to have that silky shine & extremely straight look w/o my CHI.


----------



## AlliCat

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @NGraceO
> 
> Not for about a month now.
> I want to try other PS for the rest of the year & see how my retention holds up.



pre_medicalrulz I remember you mentioned that wearing wigs affected the front of your hair/edges.. what exactly about the wigs caused it? (the combs, lace, etc)


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

AlliCat said:


> pre_medicalrulz I remember you mentioned that wearing wigs affected the front of your hair/edges.. what exactly about the wigs caused it? (the combs, lace, etc)



The friction from the stocking cap.


----------



## Igotstripes

I have an opportunity to be a hair model this week and I'm super excited! They want me to come in with wet hair no product..kinda nervous about that tho...I might slip some heat protectant leave in on there


----------



## Saludable84

NGraceO said:


> Sooooo I've been really wanting to try  CHI SILK INFUSION lately. Anyone uses/used it? How did it compare to other heat protectants that you've used? I've been using the IC Brand for years, and I'm not sure it's doing its job lol
> 
> On another note pre_medicalrulz are you still in wigs?



I use it faithfully. I used to use Crece Pelo, but the CHI SI leaves my hair softer, smoother, shinier and more manageable. It also detangles well. For me, it doesn't affect protein or moisture levels or works the best for me after a protein treatment (I usually do medium treatments). 

It does smell like men's cologne and does contain silicones. But a good heat protectant will always have silicones. They don't cause buildup though. 

I also used the CHI keratin silk infusion, but the SI is much better IMO. Then again, I only roller set. I think the KSI is better for direct heat.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Igotstripes said:


> I have an opportunity to be a hair model this week and I'm super excited! They want me to come in with wet hair no product..kinda nervous about that tho...I might slip some heat protectant leave in on there



Congrats! Don't be afraid to say NO if you notice something they're doing that will affect your hair in the long run.


----------



## Saludable84

I wish (am pondering) I could open a salon and show these heauxs how its really done. Make them step up their skills or go home.

No one, whether relaxed or natural, should still have to deal with foolery. If I just cater to what people want, they'd go back to salons, just not yours!!!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Igotstripes

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Congrats! Don't be afraid to say NO if you notice something they're doing that will affect your hair in the long run.



Thank you! I'll be paying attention the whole time lol


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I took my hair out my big bobby pin to add my mid-day shea butter fix (lol).  My coworker sent me an IM that said, "WOW your hair looks like it's growing down your back..!!!"  I hit my dougie in my chair lol. It feels SO short to me but it felt good to hear.


----------



## Napp

I don't remember my hair being so curly. its almost if i have a a new head of hair. I remember my hair was pretty undefined and type 4 looking when i first did my BC (see attached) now it looks more like 3c hair.

does this old pic of my hair look like the same hair i have now? it looks duller and its really textured in the front. I used to want to relax my edges because my edges were so annoying.







now my hair is so much smoother,the curls are chunkier and it lays flatter now. Could it be from the better quality products I use ?


----------



## FelaShrine

Was in the process of ordering Hair Dew rom Oyin but ive seen a couple of blogs tht say it doesnt "work" on relaxed hair..anyone know i this is true


----------



## Lissa0821

Never thought I would like co-washing but VO5 Kiwi Lime Clarifying conditioner is turning into a believer!!!!!!


----------



## AlliCat

FelaShrine said:


> Was in the process of ordering Hair Dew rom Oyin but ive seen a couple of blogs tht say it doesnt "work" on relaxed hair..anyone know i this is true



I remember trying this wayy back. It reminds me of an oil moisturizer (not my fav kind, I prefer water based ones). Smells divine though


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

I have come to the conclusion that WNGs are not for me. My hair has been constantly tangled for the entire 1-2 weeks that I was doing WNGs even when I was detanging every day. They looked ok but just on the surface because the knots swarmed my crown area (which is a different texture and is prone to matting) by the end of the day.

Yesterday it was the most tangled it had ever been and I don't know why cuz I used extra slippery conditioner and detangled for so long before styling, gently of course. I had to wash my hair again a few hours later and it took me 2 hours to detangle that time. I got so close to setting up an appointment for a relaxer. So I'll be wearing it straight for a week or so. I need a break.


----------



## Lucia

Napp said:


> I don't remember my hair being so curly. its almost if i have a a new head of hair. I remember my hair was pretty undefined and type 4 looking when i first did my BC (see attached) now it looks more like 3c hair.
> 
> does this old pic of my hair look like the same hair i have now? it looks duller and its really textured in the front. I used to want to relax my edges because my edges were so annoying.
> 
> now my hair is so much smoother,the curls are chunkier and it lays flatter now. Could it be from the better quality products I use ?



Napp

That's probably a combo of scab hair them and now the result of a good regimen I don't think you hair type changed (unless you have a baby it happens temporarily them comes back to norm) its now more moisturized 
You'd be surprised what a little ps and tlc will do


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

bhndbrwneyes said:


> I have come to the conclusion that WNGs are not for me. My hair has been constantly tangled for the entire 1-2 weeks that I was doing WNGs even when I was detanging every day. They looked ok but just on the surface because the knots swarmed my crown area (which is a different texture and is prone to matting) by the end of the day.
> 
> Yesterday it was the most tangled it had ever been and I don't know why cuz I used extra slippery conditioner and detangled for so long before styling, gently of course. I had to wash my hair again a few hours later and it took me 2 hours to detangle that time. I got so close to setting up an appointment for a relaxer. So I'll be wearing it straight for a week or so. I need a break.



I didn't know you were natural!!!


----------



## Lucia

bhndbrwneyes said:


> I have come to the conclusion that WNGs are not for me. My hair has been constantly tangled for the entire 1-2 weeks that I was doing WNGs even when I was detanging every day. They looked ok but just on the surface because the knots swarmed my crown area (which is a different texture and is prone to matting) by the end of the day.
> 
> Yesterday it was the most tangled it had ever been and I don't know why cuz I used extra slippery conditioner and detangled for so long before styling, gently of course. I had to wash my hair again a few hours later and it took me 2 hours to detangle that time. I got so close to setting up an appointment for a relaxer. So I'll be wearing it straight for a week or so. I need a break.




bhndbrwneyes


You might need a stronger holding product like Eco styler to set freeze the curls


----------



## DrC

Wow.  I'm like less than 2 inches- 1 1/2 inches away from BSL. I thought BSL would be my stopping point but now, since I see my shrinkage is no joke, and I have a big arse head, I guess I will be aiming for MBL. Maybe even WL. Whatever length that compensates for my big arse head will work.


----------



## leiah

Got glasses for the first time in my life. The ones i could afford are not cute and i think i have to wear my hair down with them.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I have more hair then I have arm length. I was flex rodding my MBL hair and had to get creative.


----------



## JosieLynn

less than a month away from my 3 yr nappaversary!!!!! feels surreal lol


----------



## Missjae09

I'm just wondering if there are any long haired medium density ladies out there! It seems like EVERYONE who posts photos, videos, or blogs start off by saying "I have THICK/DENSE hair"....nothing again those ladies just want a little diversity. I want to have an idea of what my hair MAY look like when I reach my hair goal. ijs.....


----------



## Killahkurlz

TheMenAllPause said:


> I have more hair then I have arm length. I was flex rodding my MBL hair and had to get creative.



Sounds wonderful lol


----------



## AlliCat

Once I stop protective styling, my hair stays the same length. Add heat into the mix and I start losing thickness. PS'ing to my final goal (waist/hip/tbl) but after that will be wearing my real hair and saving the wigs for special occasions if needed. At the final goal I don't mind if it stays the same length but I need to figure out something to maintain thickness, likely rarely use a flat iron... but at that length who needs bone straight hair all the time?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Sigh... I don't wanna wash my hair. *tear* I have to detangle, wash, protein treatment, wash, DC, wash, & then detangle again. I'm tired just thinking about it. *tear* But I'm entering almost 4 weeks w/o a wash & my scalp is in so much pain. *tear*


----------



## AlliCat

I searched "Hair growth with" on google and the following came up:
- coconut oil*
- weaves
- castor oil*
- biotin*
- braids
- monistat 7
- wigs*

I've starred the ones I use. Doing quite a few things right..  

...or bandwagon-y.


----------



## nlamr2013

This shea butter mix has got my twists feeling lush! I have finally realized I really need to heavily moisturize twice a day I think.


----------



## nlamr2013

TheMenAllPause said:


> I have more hair then I have arm length. I was flex rodding my MBL hair and had to get creative.



Uhhm  lol but that sounds glorious. I never even thought about one day running out of arm length


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

DrC said:


> Wow.  I'm like less than 2 inches- 1 1/2 inches away from BSL. I thought BSL would be my stopping point but now, since I see my shrinkage is no joke, and I have a big arse head, I guess I will be aiming for MBL. Maybe even WL. Whatever length that compensates for my big arse head will work.




as I always say, "big headed beauties unite!"


----------



## Renewed1

I thought I had fine strands; until a few months ago.  It seems once I stopped tex-laxing my strands thickened up.

The sad thing is my hair is at SL And shrinkage is a mess.  

I guess I'll continue to wear wigs until my hair is APL so I can get my hair to hang.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Since this unintended haircut i am liking short hair. Also i have more curl than i thought.  Maybe im not 4b


----------



## myronnie

My hair is super healthy!! It's crazy how much more resilient natural hair is..my relaxed hair was just so hard to keep thick and healthy.


----------



## Saludable84

12 weeks post hair will not stop me from going to the gym … Gotta do a Beyonce pose in my mirror to remind me why Im still trekking it to the gym


----------



## Mande30

Saludable84 said:


> 12 weeks post hair will not stop me from going to the gym … Gotta do a Beyonce pose in my mirror to remind me why Im still trekking it to the gym



Saludable84

This!!!!  So many women will choose their hair over their health. I don't know how many times I hear, " I don't want to sweat out my hair" or " I can only walk slowly so I won't mess up my hair".    I have never heard of anyone dying from a jacked up head. But thousands of women suffer from or die from heart disease caused by a lack of activity. I'm very much serious about my HHJ, but my health will ALWAYS take precedence.


----------



## NJoy

FelaShrine said:


> Was in the process of ordering Hair Dew rom Oyin but ive seen a couple of blogs tht say it doesnt "work" on relaxed hair..anyone know i this is true


 
FelaShrine

Interesting.  I tried Hair Dew while I was relaxed and hated it. I didn't see what all the hubbub was about. Maybe that's why. erplexed


----------



## DarkJoy

Only thing I find disheartening about my natural is the lacked of curl definition. Sigh...

Glad im spending the summer in PSs. Was kind of sick of twisting nightly.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Only thing I find disheartening about my natural is the lacked of curl definition. Sigh...
> 
> Glad im spending the summer in PSs. Was kind of sick of twisting nightly.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



My curls started popping after  i started using millcreek keratin with Giovanni's slapped on top. They didn't pop with GPB at all.
I use Millcreek several times a week. I switch up between keratin , biotin and henna conditioners

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Nix08

I found a Conair mini curling wand in the clearance bin at my grocery store...I love this thing thanks to the poster up thread that turned me onto these things

HanaKuroi and DarkJoy I second the sentiments about millcreek...I'm relaxed but I too use the keratin, biotin and henna and love them


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Cut 1+inch off and so glad I did. I like my hair better as it looks fuller and no longer looks thin and stringy.


----------



## bestblackgirl

Saludable84 said:


> I wish (am pondering) I could open a salon and show these heauxs how its really done. Make them step up their skills or go home.
> 
> No one, whether relaxed or natural, should still have to deal with foolery. If I just cater to what people want, they'd go back to salons, just not yours!!!
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


 

You do that. Since you are in the NYC Area, I will be your first client.


----------



## AlliCat

I always find it hard to answer the question "how long did it take to grow your hair" or "how long did it take to get from X to Y length". I had a lot of ups and downs, trial and error along the way so it's not gonna be the same amount of time as if I started my current regimen from Day 1.


----------



## AlliCat

So member how the wig is a huge hit at work. Well when I told this Jamaican lady I did it myself, she was shocked and wanted me to do one for her. 

I could be on to something here


----------



## Harina

Suave Keratin Infusion Smoothing Lower Sulfate Conditioner smells so gooood. I have kinky twists in right now, so I guess I'll know whether or not it moisturizes really well, when I take these bad boys out.


----------



## AlliCat

wrong thread


----------



## AlliCat

Harina said:


> Suave Keratin Infusion Smoothing Lower Sulfate Conditioner smells so gooood. I have kinky twists in right now, so *I guess I'll know whether or not it moisturizes really well*, when I take these bad boys out.



Suave products are generally a win


----------



## Nix08

So why is this hair journey such an emotional rollercoster...one minute I'm feeling good about my hair and it's progress..the next I'm lamenting that my hair should be at WL already


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

That moment you break out the curl activator gel but forget you sit under a AC at work so your moist supple hair is slowly getting drier LOL


----------



## AlliCat

Nix08 said:


> So why is this hair journey such an emotional rollercoster...one minute I'm feeling good about my hair and it's progress..the next I'm lamenting that my hair should be at WL already



Story of my life. I seriously should be ceiling length by now  but I remind myself that there has been a lot of trial and error, and in the big scheme of things we've made soo much progress


----------



## niknakmac

No heat this summer will be a breeze.  I hope it pays off.


----------



## AlliCat

sweetnikki_6 said:


> No heat this summer will be a breeze.  I hope it pays off.



sweetnikki_6 join us in the summer no-heat challenge  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=691179


----------



## MsDee14

Trying to enjoy my hair as much as possible before it get's hidden for 6 weeks. 
Haven't worn extensions in 2 years now..this will be a nice change.


----------



## Hyacinthe

looking at the state of my ends,I feel like I will have to do a serious trim on my ends,this is not good Im trying to make APL by the end of July


----------



## DarkJoy

Thanks ladies! I'm gonna order the millcreek tonight! I was also thinking about you earlier HanaKuroi because I'm gonna order one of those natural reconstructors you suggested in the struggling thread. My hair loves the aphogee 2 min, but my scalp's eczema has something else to say 

Love the henna too Nix08. Think when I take down this install in 2 weeks gonna do that plus an indigo....


HanaKuroi said:


> My curls started popping after i started using millcreek keratin with Giovanni's slapped on top. They didn't pop with GPB at all.
> I use Millcreek several times a week. I switch up between keratin , biotin and henna conditioners
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 


Nix08 said:


> I found a Conair mini curling wand in the clearance bin at my grocery store...I love this thing thanks to the poster up thread that turned me onto these things
> 
> @HanaKuroi and @DarkJoy I second the sentiments about millcreek...I'm relaxed but I too use the keratin, biotin and henna and love them


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Not sure why I allow my hair to mat up knowing the hassle its going to be when I wash it. This would not have happened if I stuck w/ my celie plaits under my wig - regimen. Trying to be cute in daily buns w/ thick hair is not a game. smh


----------



## Harina

AlliCat said:


> Suave products are generally a win



Yeah, I had been using their Almond and Shea Butter but I wanted to try something new.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Not sure why I allow my hair to mat up knowing the hassle its going to be when I wash it. This would not have happened if I stuck w/ my celie plaits under my wig - regimen. Trying to be cute in daily buns w/ thick hair is not a game. smh



No, it is not a game. It's the every day struggle.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84

My friend told me a man told her "twisting you hair and wearing it out everyday is not good for your hair because the ends will break and it won't get long!" 

Sir, where were you 5 years ago when my hair was struggling for retention?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## veesweets

I get so nervous going outside after I've just washed my hair. Seen too many stories of people getting attacked by bees and other things. I think almost all of my hair & body products smell like fruit/cake/candy. I might have to find some fragrance free alternatives for the summer. Bugs swarming me because I smell good is a no go. 


My mom's hair is looking shorter and shorter every time I see her. It's almost up to ear length now but she refuses to listen to anything I suggest, like going back to rollersetting instead of flat ironing weekly. I want to slap some EVCO on her scalp and some moisturizer on her ends while she sleeps or something


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

That's how I feel when I see my boss everyday. I'm just like, "IF YOU COULD JUST PUT THE FLAT IRON DOWN!!"


----------



## HanaKuroi

veesweets said:
			
		

> I get so nervous going outside after I've just washed my hair. Seen too many stories of people getting attacked by bees and other things. I think almost all of my hair & body products smell like fruit/cake/candy. I might have to find some fragrance free alternatives for the summer. Bugs swarming me because I smell good is a no go.
> 
> My mom's hair is looking shorter and shorter every time I see her. It's almost up to ear length now but she refuses to listen to anything I suggest, like going back to rollersetting instead of flat ironing weekly. I want to slap some EVCO on her scalp and some moisturizer on her ends while she sleeps or something



I am laughing becAuse I am afraid too. I am running around smelling like lemon cake, vanilla, honey and strawberries. 

My mom is doing the same thing! Why are they against rollersetting? She is not caring for her hair right. She is driving me crazy.

God bless both our mothers.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Napp

i wonder if i can reach bsl with wash n goes only....


----------



## Saludable84

Catching as many silk shirts on sale that I can find. Doubt ill be wearing my hair out any time soon, but jic, I might as well have shirts that wont ruin my ends....

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## AlliCat

Of course there's that one salty person who can't fathom why someone with already long hair would choose to wear a wig/weave (i.e. protective style)  everyone was positive except her. So I asked her why she cares so much  Wonder how the saltier one will react when she sees my new 'do. That girl is saltier than the bottom of a bag of lay's original

I'm realizing that although I love to talk about hair and give advice, certain things don't have to be explained or justified, especially to someone with an attitude.

/rant


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I think I'm just going to start wearing celie plaits to work. LOL!!!!!


----------



## jbwphoto1

Was about to toss this wig I'm wearing because I've decided I don't really like the look on me.  Then a sister at work told me she liked the style for me.  So it lives another day.


----------



## Mande30

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I think I'm just going to start wearing celie plaits to work. LOL!!!!!


 
Let me know how this works out for you .  I may follow suit.


----------



## Renewed1

I'm thinking about relaxing my hair.  I'm tex-laxed now, but I haven't had a touch up since September.  So I have ALOT of new growth.  

I realized that I've been natural for 6 years and my hair is no where near WL!!!!

I had nothing but setbacks and the truth of the matter is.......I'm too lazy to care for natural hair the way I should.


----------



## Tonto

Bought a pair of scissors yesterday. Three more days and I remove that weave, Jesus! It will only be a month but it seems like it's the maximum I can go. No trimming until December, TLC only


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Mande30 said:


> Let me know how this works out for you .  I may follow suit.



 LOLOLOO!!!! If I get crazy stares then I will know it didn't work out too well. LOL


----------



## MsDee14

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I think I'm just going to start wearing celie plaits to work. LOL!!!!!



Girl, with your length....they will NOT look like Celie's. You can do a lot of cute styles with them and a cute scarf makes anything look nice.


----------



## TaraDyan

I have to bow down to all you ladies who live in Florida.  I was in Orlando for about a week, and the humidity killed every hairstyle I tried ... regardless of how much product I used.  It was turrrrible.

I don't know how y'all do it.


----------



## NGraceO

Saludable84 pre_medicalrulz AlliCat thank you girls SO MUCH!! Off to buy me some pre_medicalrulz feel free to keep us up to date with your current protective styles...I'm low-key obsessed with your hair. Okay, high-key. Lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

MsDee14 said:


> Girl, with your length....they will NOT look like Celie's. You can do a lot of cute styles with them and a cute scarf makes anything look nice.



OooOoo you're on to something w/ the scarf. Will try diff ways this weekend before I try it at work. LOL



TaraDyan said:


> I have to bow down to all you ladies who live in Florida.  I was in Orlando for about a week, and the humidity killed every hairstyle I tried ... regardless of how much product I used.  It was turrrrible.
> 
> I don't know how y'all do it.



LOL! That's funny. My hair doesn't seem affected by the humidity here.



NGraceO said:


> Saludable84 pre_medicalrulz AlliCat thank you girls SO MUCH!! Off to buy me some pre_medicalrulz feel free to keep us up to date with your current protective styles...I'm low-key obsessed with your hair. Okay, high-key. Lol



LOL! Will do.


----------



## shasha8685

My mentor wants me to: have my committee mtg 2nd week of July, spend the rest of July/August and part of Sept writing, and to defend my dissertation at the end of September.




o.o

My hair is about to take a serious backseat to everything...I need to get some box braids.....


----------



## MileHighDiva

shasha8685 said:


> My mentor wants me to: have my committee mtg 2nd week of July, spend the rest of July/August and part of Sept writing, and to defend my dissertation at the end of September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
> 
> My hair is about to take a serious backseat to everything...I need to get some box braids.....



shasha8685, good luck with your dissertation!  At the beginning of October, you'll have two or more inches of growth from the protective styling.


----------



## shasha8685

MileHighDiva said:


> @shasha8685, good luck with your dissertation!  At the beginning of October, you'll have two or more inches of growth from the protective styling.




MileHighDiva Thanks! 

Yeah a definite plus is that my retention will be on point with my hair in those braids and away from all the daily manipulation.


----------



## AlliCat

shasha8685 said:


> My mentor wants me to: have my committee mtg 2nd week of July, spend the rest of July/August and part of Sept writing, and to defend my dissertation at the end of September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
> 
> My hair is about to take a serious backseat to everything...I need to get some box braids.....



shasha8685 best of luck on everything girl xo


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

@ the salon getting a wash and set. Most likely will keep doing this since my hair grew longest when I went every two weeks. 
My only job would be to retain that length.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Oh crap. Ran out of deep conditioner & that's not a good look after doing a protein treatment. Sigh....


----------



## spellinto

Been too lazy to cowash my hair all week.  Looking forward to shampooing tomorrow and DCing overnight!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ok so after I airdry (pbly wont be dry until morning) I'm going to try & put a million plaits in my hair for the next 4 weeks. Not sure if I wanna wear this mess for my bday but it is what it is I guess.


----------



## havilland

I SAID I NEED GEL!!!

Transitioning is no joke!


----------



## Saludable84

I just googled celie plaits… Oh… My… Gosh… Thats a serious hairstyle


----------



## Renewed1

I can't wait to perm my hair.  When it's on me to do something I need to do it now.


----------



## Lissa0821

Sometimes I get so discouraged thinking about how long it is going to take to grow out this horrible layered cut.


----------



## MrsMe

I'm slowly moving up in my locs detangling process.  I'm kinda glad I was wearing locs or 4 years because a lot more natural hair options have appeared since. 

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.


----------



## naturalagain2

Man! finally did a style that didn't look a hot tale mess on me lol! 4 years and still learning....


----------



## Evolving78

it's too humid out here!  i wonder if i can get away with wearing wigs and twist outs for the rest of the summer? i normally like to wear my own hair out, but this hair that is sitting on my neck is not the business right now.  feels like a hat.  i wish i didn't get those knots in my hair and had to chop it off.  i'm back to taking my vits.  i think i will be able to stretch my relaxer until Sept.  i barely have any new growth and i will be 4 weeks.


----------



## Mande30

Why do they have to mess up a good 'thang with fornula changes, #amned Tresemme and Lusters (S Curl)!!!!!

Got me searching and reading reviews all day at work trying to find suitable replacements.


----------



## NJoy

So, when I braid my hair, I usually find that my ends curl onto each other and make little knots with shed hairs included.  I've found that fresh aloe gel from the plant slathered on my ends allows my hair to just slip out of any tangles. So now, my aloe plant is my go to detangler.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Ok, I'm made I order the LUSH hair treatments and I put one on the other day and it was not all that.  I take another look at the ingredients (I couldn't find them all on online) The 5th ingredient is SLS.  This stuff is just shampoo.  Ugh.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

UGH! Scratch that, I can do my own hair. But I'm going back to using heat. My hair looks much thicker blown out that air dried.

Bought some Silicon Mix bambu products. I like it so far.



TwoSnapsUp said:


> @ the salon getting a wash and set. Most likely will keep doing this since my hair grew longest when I went every two weeks.
> My only job would be to retain that length.


----------



## SlimPickinz

TwoSnapsUp said:


> UGH! Scratch that, I can do my own hair. But I'm going back to using heat. My hair looks much thicker blown out that air dried.
> 
> Bought some Silicon Mix bambu products. I like it so far.



What products do you like? I just purchased a tub of the deep treatment but I'm trying to finish the original first


----------



## Meritamen

While moisturizing my hair last night I noticed a good bit of damage in the center section of my hair. Guess it is time to get serious about finger detangling.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> I just googled celie plaits… Oh… My… Gosh… Thats a serious hairstyle



LOL!!! That's not a hair style.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

This morning I detangled one side of my hair w/ no product. I'm 13 weeks post. Then I detangled the right side of my hair w/ s-curl. Big - huge difference. Getting through my NG w/o losing unnecessary hair was awesome!


----------



## AlliCat

TwoSnapsUp said:


> UGH! Scratch that, I can do my own hair. But I'm going back to using heat. My hair looks much thicker blown out that air dried.
> 
> Bought some Silicon Mix bambu products. I like it so far.



Bambu DC


----------



## BostonMaria

I want to rollerset my hair today... and of course its raining outside which is going to ruin my hair the second I walk outside.


----------



## Lissa0821

BostonMaria said:


> I want to rollerset my hair today... and of course its raining outside which is going to ruin my hair the second I walk outside.


 

BostonMaria.  I know exactly what you are talking about.  I rollerset my hair last night and truly wore pin curls on my drive to work.  Its curly and full now but my walk to my car this evening in the rain that is on the way, it will go completely straight with a few bends here and there.  I refuse to put the pincurls back in because while it is fine at 5:30 am on the drive in, that is completely different story at 4 in the afternoon.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

BostonMaria said:


> I want to rollerset my hair today... and of course its raining outside which is going to ruin my hair the second I walk outside.



Don't do it!!!!! Put it in 2 ponytails like me.  We can start a movement. LOL!!!! I'm jk


----------



## BostonMaria

Lissa0821 said:


> @BostonMaria.  I know exactly what you are talking about.  I rollerset my hair last night and truly wore pin curls on my drive to work.  Its curly and full now but my walk to my car this evening in the rain that is on the way, it will go completely straight with a few bends here and there.  I refuse to put the pincurls back in because while it is fine at 5:30 am on the drive in, that is completely different story at 4 in the afternoon.



The only good thing is that I do my own hair so I don't have to worry about losing $40 bucks. 



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Don't do it!!!!! Put it in 2 ponytails like me.  We can start a movement. LOL!!!! I'm jk



Aahha you're probably right. I think I'll just co-wash and leave it alone for a few days.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Lawd, I dont know what I did exactly, but the products I used during yesterday wash day has made my hair light, silky, shiny and swingy! A ton of the products (aside from one I believe) I already used multiple times before, so I think it's also a matter of what products to use together, and the methods in which you apply them.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Want to add:

It's funny, because a TON (if not almost all) the ladies on my mothers side of the family are going natural. It's like every month, a new one announces the journey they're about to embark on. I just smile and say good luck to them and that I'm happy for them. I mentioned all this to my mom (who I wish would go natural just because her already thin hair is SERIOUSLY thinning and balding) and she said it was great for them too. But when I told her I would never go natural, her reaction was:

"NO! NO NO NO. YOUR HAIR IS TOO HARD." LMAO! (I do have seriously coarse hair, and I guess the years of her washing it for me and me crying and complaining is enough to traumatize her)


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

outspokenwallflower said:


> Want to add:
> 
> It's funny, because a TON (if not almost all) the ladies on my mothers side of the family are going natural. It's like every month, a new one announces the journey they're about to embark on. I just smile and say good luck to them and that I'm happy for them. I mentioned all this to my mom (who I wish would go natural just because her already thin hair is SERIOUSLY thinning and balding) and she said it was great for them too. But when I told her I would never go natural, her reaction was:
> 
> "NO! NO NO NO. YOUR HAIR IS TOO HARD." LMAO! (I do have seriously coarse hair, and I guess the years of her washing it for me and me crying and complaining is enough to traumatize her)



Hahaha my mom told me the same thing once. She's like OK YOU TRY IF YOU WANT TOO *side eye*


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

So glad I introduced Silicon Mix bambu into my life. Can't stop touching my new growth and my hair is soft.

I wonder if this can help me go through rest of the summer relaxer free.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Enjoying the ease of straight hair for the moment


----------



## Bun Mistress

Ok the hair damage and hair cut just hit me today.  I was watching a K-drama and this woman hair was just like mine was when I last straighten.  WL I took you for granted  and  miss you


----------



## HanaKuroi

Bun Mistress said:
			
		

> Ok the hair damage and hair cut just hit me today.  I was watching a K-drama and this woman hair was just like mine was when I last straighten.  WL I took you for granted  and  miss you



What kdrama? 

You'll be at waist length again in no time!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## spellinto

I feel like I should do something with my hair tonight, but it's so hot and I'm soooo not in the mood to go through the wash process...so I'mma let that thought pass.


----------



## Hyacinthe

TwoSnapsUp said:


> So glad I introduced Silicon Mix bambu into my life. Can't stop touching my new growth and my hair is soft.
> 
> I wonder if this can help me go through rest of the summer relaxer free.



Yessss that stuff is the truth,I'm glad it worked well for you 2.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Hyacinthe

I'm looking so ***** just a straight up H.A.M and I don't mean that in a good way,Chups....
I can't wait to relax this ish....

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## havilland

Why can't I just wake up with waist length hair?!  Argh...!


----------



## Nix08

havilland said:


> Why can't I just wake up with waist length hair?!  Argh...!



I am so with you on this one


----------



## newnyer

havilland said:


> Why can't I just wake up with waist length hair?! Argh...!


 
The way I'm feeling, I'd just settle on a nap and wake up full BSL. LOL


----------



## Royalq

kind of missing my box braids. Just getting up and going. But the days it took to put in and the days it took to take out makes me lose all affection


----------



## MrsMelodyV

I'm taking out my Senegalese twists next week.  I'm gonna pamper my hair for two weeks them either braid or twist.  Problem is,  I can't decide!


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LOL!!! That's not a hair style.



LOL!!!! I apologize. Its a wig style. But it still serious!!!! I better get some serious retention man!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> LOL!!!! I apologize. Its a wig style. But it still serious!!!! I better get some serious retention man!!!!



LMBO!!!!!!


----------



## noegirl05

I hate hate ate my twa and no product can make me feel better. Wishing I didn't take out my Senegalese. Def gonna get kinky twists on Wednesday. I think I will be in protective styling until thanksgiving ughhh


----------



## spellinto

Hispanic (mainly Dominican) hair products intrigue me.  Lady Fior's Aceite de Oliva leave in was one of the first products I used in my hair journey and I remember liking it very much.  Now, I've returned to using a Dominican leave in (Lacio Lacio) and I am achieving phenomenal results.  I wonder what is in the ingredients that makes these products so good...they just look like average ingredients, mainly a lot of silicones...hmm!  

I've been watching a few reviews on the Silicon Mix DC....I really don't need it, but....


----------



## bebezazueta

Getting solange braids after church today. Why am I so nervous. I'm 7 weeks post & will plan a long stretch to December using braids. Before my HHJ, I used to get braids & my hair grew like wildfire.  I actually took care of them by cleansing my scalp with sea breeze & spraying an oil on them daily. My retention & growth was good. Hopefully I can finally get to WL/WHip by December doing this.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

It's so funny how before I got my braids, I enjoyed my hair and just knew I didn't need braids. Now that they are in I'm already planning the next set, even contemplating wearing different sets until the end of the year. Hmmmmmm....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

spellinto said:


> Hispanic (mainly Dominican) hair products intrigue me.  Lady Fior's Aceite de Oliva leave in was one of the first products I used in my hair journey and I remember liking it very much.  Now, I've returned to using a Dominican leave in (Lacio Lacio) and I am achieving phenomenal results.  I wonder what is in the ingredients that makes these products so good...they just look like average ingredients, mainly a lot of silicones...hmm!
> 
> I've been watching a few reviews on the Silicon Mix DC....I really don't need it, but....



spellinto, I have never tried Dominican products but hear people rave about them. And I haven't seen a Dominican with horrible hair either lol... 

Who knows, I might explore some of them...


----------



## naija24

Never go to sleep with wet hair


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

This week I'm going to continue w/ 2 ponytails for work. Its only a 3 day work week for me this week & its so much fun to wear.


----------



## Killahkurlz

naija24 said:


> Never go to sleep with wet hair



Unprotected


----------



## FelaShrine

personal day off tomorrow so Im getting a TU. However its like my scalp knows anbd decided this would be a great time to itch me like crazy


----------



## winona

With all the recent formula changes I reupped on my staple Sta Sof Fro before they loose their mind too

Ugggh back to studying for the NCLEX:/ I can't wait to take this exam so I can be less stressed and concentrate on my baby girl more. 

Why is finding a job as a new grad so freaking hard


----------



## newnyer

bebezazueta said:


> Getting solange braids after church today. Why am I so nervous. I'm 7 weeks post & will plan a long stretch to December using braids. Before my HHJ, I used to get braids & my hair grew like wildfire.  I actually took care of them by cleansing my scalp with sea breeze & spraying an oil on them daily. My retention & growth was good. Hopefully I can finally get to WL/WHip by December doing this.



You KNOW I'm gonna need some pics.  I'm looking for someone to do some nice Sengalese twists in the next few weeks...just saying. LOL. P.S.- Hope everything is going well with you!


----------



## AlliCat

I wait all week for wash day, then when it comes time I procrastinate like crazy


----------



## SoulQueenSama

It's time for me to come clean, and restart my HHJ.  I have committed the following sins:

-Washing my hair every 2-3 weeks (it needs weekly washing)
-Not moisturizing daily...honestly not even moisturizing weekly
-Not keeping up with weekly protein DC's...for Months...
-Just not GAF about my hair in general.

I plan to trim my hair back to BSL, and nurturing it again.  I just had two weeks of hard shedding to set me straight...I'm ready to do better.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Holy moly! I ran out of s-curl!!! Gonna have to buy this in bulk cause I didn't know I could run out in 2 weeks. Yikes!


----------



## AlliCat

Didn't comb my hair for a week and while detangling there were a couple of small spots at the roots with light matting. Wtf! One week is my cutoff for leaving hair in braids. Not really trying to experiment with anything longer esp with so much new growth (9wks + underprocessed roots from last relaxer)


----------



## AlliCat

Went to Honeyfig today... they seem to be less pushy these days and none of the staff looked familiar except for the owner (super nice lady). Anyway went around the store sniffing and looking at products from lines like SheScentit, Darcy's Botanicals, Curl Junkie etc; 

Settled on the Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade (repurchase. I love the smell of this and although the name suggests some kind of sticky styling product, it's actually a mix of oils and butters only. So will use this to seal. Also picked up Komaza's Califia Moisturizing Spray (first time purchasing this. smells yummy)


----------



## MileHighDiva

Sally Beauty is selling watered down JBCO now.   I wonder how many unsuspecting people will buy this stuff?

Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Oil ,Daucus carota savita (carrot) oleoresin/canola/helianthus annuus (sunflower) seed oil. Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil , Fragrance


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

What in the world?! aircurler.com
#HotMess


----------



## shasha8685

I need to learn how to braid...seems like a great side hustle....


----------



## LaToya28

I'm itching to buy something, but I don't know what....


----------



## AlliCat

pre_medicalrulz said:


> What in the world?! aircurler.com
> #HotMess


 
Wonder how it would work on 4a/b hair.

They will try to sell anything nowadays... reminds me of the coolway iron www.coolwayhair.com/

My first thought after watching the infomercial was "OR I can just turn down the temperature on my current flat iron"


----------



## Nix08

I'm trying Aubrey Organic Camomile Luxurious Volumizing Conditioner as a leave in.  My hair isn't dry yet but it's feeling good  We'll see.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> What in the world?! aircurler.com
> #HotMess



How about I just go stick my head in the cotton candy machine?


----------



## Evolving78

i got my hair in a ghetto ponytail, but i can hide my little pigtail with a my bun hair net.  so now i can be lazy again!


----------



## Atdow71

I hope there are some good sales in July.


----------



## Saludable84

Thanks Summer!!!! You made me revisit my frenemy Mr. Cowash!!!!!


----------



## NJoy

We're officially on the second half of the year. Time to take inventory and see where we are in relation to our year-end goals.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I've hit a BSL plateau and can't seem to get past it. 

And I love my natural texture so much I can't keep my hands out of my hair. That may be why I hit the plateau.


----------



## Jobwright

Patience!  P A T I E N C E 
Consistency! C O N S I S T E N C Y
My two weaknesses that this HHJ is building in me!


----------



## Philippians413

I cut my hair last night after a major set back. Dying my hair was the worst decision I ever made. My ends had nothing but splits and were super thin.


----------



## Jobwright

I wake up every morning and look jn the mirror crazily expecting to see hair down my back that I can whip around and pull up in a big juicy bun. Then I quickly remember, its only been a few hours since the last time I saw my hair and I was no where close to my goal. My hair won't look very much different from yesterday, but this time next year, OMG!!!!!


----------



## Killahkurlz

Jobwright said:


> I wake up every morning and look jn the mirror crazily expecting to see hair down my back that I can whip around and pull up in a big juicy bun. Then I quickly remember, its only been a few hours since the last time I saw my hair and I was no where close to my goal. My hair won't look very much different from yesterday, but next time this year, OMG!!!!!



Right. This time next year!!!


----------



## MsDee14

Was in the Sun all weekend and my hair still felt moisturized by Sunday.  Thank goodness I did a mild protein treatment on Friday night.


----------



## heirloom

Had waist length box braids put in on Thursday. I like them a lot but I don't think I suit hair this long, I think bsb is the best length for me otherwise my face starts to look too long


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Killahkurlz said:


> Right. This time next year!!!



Killahkurlz OMG your hair is gorgeous.   I think we have the same texture but I can't get mine to look like that for any length of time.  Is that a braid out?


----------



## Killahkurlz

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Killahkurlz OMG your hair is gorgeous.   I think we have the same texture but I can't get mine to look like that for any length of time.  Is that a braid out?



Thank u. My hair will mold and hold any bend/curl u put in it lol. A twist out I believe


----------



## Lissa0821

I am loving co-washing.  Never thought I would ever say that!!!!!


----------



## naija24

I'm taking swim lessons this weekend. Any way to protect my hair from the chlorine? 

My boyfriend suggests a swim cap but his beautiful bald self knows nothing about hair.I read online that swim caps just keep the hair out of face, not that it actually protects your hair from the water.

Is this true? I don't trust anything online because I assume most websites assume the reader is white.

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> I'm taking swim lessons this weekend. Any way to protect my hair from the chlorine?
> 
> My boyfriend suggests a swim cap but his beautiful bald self knows nothing about hair.I read online that swim caps just keep the hair out of face, not that it actually protects your hair from the water.
> 
> Is this true? I don't trust anything online because I assume most websites assume the reader is white.
> 
> Thoughts? Suggestions?



This is the best one. http://www.myswimstuff.com/ 

I would still coat my hair in condtioner and maybe Saran wrap under it the swim cap. I believe most of the ladies here cover their hair. Nonie has instructions and I believe her hair care swim regimen.

I  use Aubrey Organics Swimmers shampoo and conditioner mixed 1 part shampoo to 4 parts conditioner. Then I dc, air dry.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## shasha8685

I need to find some mini spray bottles that are carry on approved.....


----------



## Saludable84

naija24 said:


> I'm taking swim lessons this weekend. Any way to protect my hair from the chlorine?
> 
> My boyfriend suggests a swim cap but his beautiful bald self knows nothing about hair.I read online that swim caps just keep the hair out of face, not that it actually protects your hair from the water.
> 
> Is this true? I don't trust anything online because I assume most websites assume the reader is white.
> 
> Thoughts? Suggestions?



The trick is to clog your hair before hand with butters so that the chlorine has no room to get in. Wrap your hair with domething waterproof too like a plastic cap or saran wrap, then a swimming cap. Crisco is excellent at keeping water out. So is Shea butter. 

Also, beware of swimmers shampoos as relaxed heads shouldn't be using them.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saludable84 said:


> The trick is to clog your hair before hand with butters so that the chlorine has no room to get in. Wrap your hair with domething waterproof too like a plastic cap or saran wrap, then a swimming cap. Crisco is excellent at keeping water out. So is Shea butter.
> 
> Also, beware of swimmers shampoos as relaxed heads shouldn't be using them.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Please explain the relaxed hair and swimmer's shampoo thing please Saludable. I'm assuming sens it removes chlorine which is a chemical it somewhat strips the relaxer as well?


----------



## Philippians413

I cut off more of my hair today. Some pieces aren't even shoulder length anymore. I can't wait until this color grows out.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

shasha8685 said:


> I need to find some mini spray bottles that are carry on approved.....



WalMart.......


----------



## HanaKuroi

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Please explain the relaxed hair and swimmer's shampoo thing please Saludable. I'm assuming sens it removes chlorine which is a chemical it somewhat strips the relaxer as well?



Trying to find info but I did read that you shouldn't go swimming with a relaxer less than four weeks old? Have you heard that?

http://kinkycurlycoilyme.com/preparing-natural-hair-for-swimming/

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## shasha8685

pre_medicalrulz said:


> WalMart.......




Aw man....I'm trying to avoid that den of frustration! I get mad from the moment I hit the parking lot lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

Every now and then i get anxious about making it back to WL. I cannot wait to reach it again. 

I am NEVER....NEVER cutting my hair off again!  i miss it so much! And ive been feeling disappointed everytime i straighten it bc its not the WL hair i had. 

Thankfully i only have a few inches to go


----------



## Natirelle

Once I wash, deep condition my hair I cant wait to trim off atleast a 1in-1 1/2in of my hair off and twist it up. Maybe I need to jump on a hide your hair challenge. Im so tired of doing my hair.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I ordered a relaxer. The puff is officially going away until I get the itch again lol


----------



## Incognitus

My ends were healthier when my hair was relaxed.


----------



## Blairx0

shasha8685 said:


> I need to find some mini spray bottles that are carry on approved.....



They sell them at Target


----------



## HanaKuroi

My hair does not like mini twists! Mini braids are fine. I only shredded one or two twists! Never again. Ever.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## blackeyes31626

My scalp is itching like crazy right now and I know it's b/c of glycerin.


----------



## Jobwright

I need some hair jewelry to make my teeny weeny buns look cute or at least distract from the fact that they are so teeny weeny.  I guess I will spend my lunch at Sally's tomorrow.


----------



## Killahkurlz

Philippians413 said:


> I cut off more of my hair today. Some pieces aren't even shoulder length anymore. I can't wait until this color grows out.



That's y I absolutely refuse to color my hair


----------



## SmilingElephant

I think JadoreMyCurls from YouTube is my hair twin. Her and Summer Kellsey.


----------



## AlliCat

K so my PJism is coming to a close. Got the last of the things I really wanted to try. Think I have enough products to last until waist length


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm having a severe reaction to the s-curl. My scalp has been severely red & on fire!!! I washed my scalp. It felt better. Then I used the s-curl on my NG again to detangle & my scalp is right back on fire!! *tear*


----------



## Killahkurlz

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm having a severe reaction to the s-curl. My scalp has been severely red & on fire!!! I washed my scalp. It felt better. Then I used the s-curl on my NG again to detangle & my scalp is right back on fire!! *tear*



I hope uve thrown that away


----------



## HanaKuroi

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> I'm having a severe reaction to the s-curl. My scalp has been severely red & on fire!!! I washed my scalp. It felt better. Then I used the s-curl on my NG again to detangle & my scalp is right back on fire!! *tear*



Benadryl. But, I know you already know this. 

And stop using it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Nix08

I've been using Aubrey Organic Camomille Luxurious Volumizing conditioner as a leave-in....it actually gives my hair volume. How does a conditioner seemingly give me more hair...so weird, but for now I'm liking it a lot


----------



## BlaqKitty

I had no idea my hair is only a few inches from arm pit length bc Ive been too busy crying over lost length. Its a nice surprise


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

When i'm depressed or blue, spending time my hair cheers me up to no end.


----------



## Jobwright

Since I relaxed, I am loving cowashing. Is it such a thing as too much cowashing?


----------



## Lucie

My dude is getting a baldy tonight. I want a 1-guard. He asked me to go with him to the barber. I think I might BC again. LOL!  WOOHOO!


----------



## BostonMaria

Lucie said:


> My dude is getting a baldy tonight. I want a 1-guard. He asked me to go with him to the barber. I think I might BC again. LOL!  WOOHOO!



Wait.. WHAT?!!!!!! Don't you dare!  I'm texting you right now LOL


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Found a 4th of July sale n got my Design Essentials Elongation Mouse for $142! Yaaaaay me! Love saving money, LOL.


----------



## Incognitus

Lucie said:


> My dude is getting a baldy tonight. I want a 1-guard. He asked me to go with him to the barber. *I think I might BC again*. LOL!  WOOHOO!


 
Sispun ranse ak bagay serye. That's not even funny Lucie


----------



## spellinto

At work, I spotted a coworker wearing a pretty, long braid down her back and a beret (French hat)!  She looked so stylish and feminine! She couldnt remember where she bought the hat from bc it was old

So now I'm on the internet scouring for a new beret...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Left the gym and went straight to the beauty store with sweat stains and all. Got me some more Nexxus Humectin deep conditioner and this Paul Mitchell tea tree conditioner. Hopefully this will also help in soothing my scalp after that lil s-curl mishap. Ended up being in there for over an hour because two girls stopped me to chat it up with a question and answer session to help with growing their hair out. *shrugs* It comes with the LHCF territory I guess.  Finally got out of there before they closed. smh I did end up buying two wigs though.  They had a buy one get one free this evening.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I ordered a relaxer. The puff is officially going away until I get the itch again lol



Oh snap! How long were you a natural? What made you decide to relax?


----------



## AlliCat

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Left the gym and went straight to the beauty store with sweat stains and all. Got me some more Nexxus Humectin deep conditioner and this Paul Mitchell tea tree conditioner. Hopefully this will also help in soothing my scalp after that lil s-curl mishap. Ended up being in there for over an hour because two girls stopped me to chat it up with a question and answer session to help with growing their hair out. *shrugs* It comes with the LHCF territory I guess.  Finally got out of there before they closed. smh I did end up buying two wigs though.  They had a buy one get one free this evening.



pre_medicalrulz sorry to hear you're having a reaction to scurl. What are you going to switch to?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

AlliCat said:


> pre_medicalrulz sorry to hear you're having a reaction to scurl. What are you going to switch to?



Girl I don't even know. Part of me wants to continue to use it because its effective. Lol But I think with all the scratching, I pulled up a lot of my scalp in the crown area cause it was itchy & inflammed.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oh snap! How long were you a natural? What made you decide to relax?



pre_medicalrulz I relax and go natural in cycles of every two years. I'm just here for product reviews and lulz in OT. I've seen my hair long and natural it looks the same as it does at the current length. For me there is no incentive to grow out natural hair for long periods of time b/c I don't like how it looks on me past a certain length.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> pre_medicalrulz I relax and go natural in cycles of every two years. I'm just here for product reviews and lulz in OT. I've seen my hair long and natural it looks the same as it does at the current length. For me there is no incentive to grow out natural hair for long periods of time b/c I don't like how it looks on me past a certain length.



Ahhh gotcha!


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm having a severe reaction to the s-curl. My scalp has been severely red & on fire!!! I washed my scalp. It felt better. Then I used the s-curl on my NG again to detangle & my scalp is right back on fire!! *tear*



I've never had that, but I usually use s-curl as a prepoo because of the stickiness it causes me. Sounds like a reaction to something. If my scalp is on fire and it isn't in contact with relaxer or menthol base, there's a problem!

I guess if you try it again, just don't leave it on as long.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I was in a bind when I realized about an hr ago that I'd run out of my Aphogee protein treatment; I don't have the liberty of continuing this hair washing process tomorrow so I decided to make a homemade protein treatment with water, conditioner & pectin/gelatin. So far it seems like a keeper.


----------



## Oasis

so i went to the BSS and bought some cheap hair to make a wig.

the hair is super shiny and plastic looking and a couple tracks are showing in the front but i still, for some odd reason, want to wear it. also i dont feel like taking hours to do my real hair.

if yall see a black girl in san antonio/austin wearing a ratchet wig with shiny, indian looking hair, please come and say hello!


----------



## HanaKuroi

Oasis said:
			
		

> so i went to the BSS and bought some cheap hair to make a wig.
> 
> the hair is super shiny and plastic looking and a couple tracks are showing in the front but i still, for some odd reason, want to wear it. also i dont feel like taking hours to do my real hair.
> 
> if yall see a black girl in san antonio/austin wearing a ratchet wig with shiny, indian looking hair, please come and say hello!



This made me laugh. 

Tracks showing, plastic looking....... But still want to wear it. 

I say rock it. Happy 4th of July!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## sounbeweavable

Oasis said:


> so i went to the BSS and bought some cheap hair to make a wig.
> 
> the hair is super shiny and plastic looking and a couple tracks are showing in the front but i still, for some odd reason, want to wear it. also i dont feel like taking hours to do my real hair.
> 
> if yall see a black girl in san antonio/austin wearing a ratchet wig with shiny, indian looking hair, please come and say hello!



I might be in Austin in a couple of weeks, so if a black girl with short hair high fives you on Guadalupe, that was me


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

My silicon mix bambu and ORS Hair Repair and this weather are keeping my hair moisturized. 

I don't have to moisturize nearly as much as I used to.

Of to cleanse my scalp of the buildup


----------



## NJoy

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Girl I don't even know. Part of me wants to continue to use it because its effective. Lol But I think with all the scratching, I pulled up a lot of my scalp in the crown area cause it was itchy & inflammed.


 
pre_medicalrulz

Girl, stop using it. Find something else. If this happened twice, why risk hair loss by continuing to irritate and inflame your scalp and follicles? Slap some hydrocortisone cream or pure aloe gel to heal and calm your scalp and then find something else.


Oooo, I better not see another post with you giving it one more try.


----------



## spacetygrss

I was just twisting my hair earlier and realized that I'm half-way between CBL and APL. I hadn't even noticed since I've kept my hair twisted up for a month at a time for the past year (I wash and condition with the twists in and then do a deep condition treatment once per month and redo the twists). It's really interesting because typically it's around this length that I start thinking about cutting my hair or locing....it actually happens when my hair reaches full APL  (I've been natural for 12 years and I've repeated this cycle multiple times. LOL). 
Right now, I have no desire to cut my hair, probably BECAUSE I've been so low maintenance with it that it's not overwhelming. I might actually grow my natural hair longer than APL for once. Neat.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

NJoy said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Girl, stop using it. Find something else. If this happened twice, why risk hair loss by continuing to irritate and inflame your scalp and follicles? Slap some hydrocortisone cream or pure aloe gel to heal and calm your scalp and then find something else.
> 
> Oooo, I better not see another post with you giving it one more try.



LOL!!!! Yea you're right. I'm laying it to rest. Sigh.... It was a great 2 weeks. Lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

I have an itch to go and buy more conditioner!! Maybe tomorrow.  I wanna buy some more gvp conditioning balm


----------



## Saludable84

Oasis said:


> so i went to the BSS and bought some cheap hair to make a wig.
> 
> the hair is super shiny and plastic looking and a couple tracks are showing in the front but i still, for some odd reason, want to wear it. also i dont feel like taking hours to do my real hair.
> 
> if yall see a black girl in san antonio/austin wearing a ratchet wig with shiny, indian looking hair, please come and say hello!



If it works, continue doing what you do!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Lissa0821

I am abandoning using a T-shirt method to dry my hair.  My hair feels much more moisturized if I just let it completely drip dry with my leave ins and oil to seal in moisture. 

Serums seems to work best for me with heat, whether roller set or blow dry but for air drying, it is best to stick with ceramide oil, especially for my ends.


----------



## naija24

how long can you leave in cornrow braids? 3 months?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

naija24

3-4 weeks max.


----------



## MrsMelodyV

naija24 said:


> how long can you leave in cornrow braids? 3 months?



3 weeks if you're lucky. My experience is that even the best kept cornrows get frizzy. Us short hairs will have little pieces popping out sooner than a long haired gal.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am making sure to pay close attention to my hair for this relaxer stretch and I realized while my relaxed hair loves the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor, my new growth starting week 6 doesn't care for it.  The length of my hair is soft but my new growth feels rough, even though I followed up using a moisturizing conditioner.  Away it goes until my next fresh relaxer touch up.


----------



## AlliCat

naija24 my roots start having this (very small) matting in some spots if I don't detangle for a week. When I used to wear cornrows 2-3 weeks max. There's a bit more leeway with single braids


----------



## AlliCat

The forum hasn't been working properly for me.. it keeps saying "Internal Server Error"


----------



## LivingInPeace

Just did some flat twists for the first time. Well, I did some half arsed ones in most of my hair last night but I stopped when my hair seemed to be deliberately tangling. So I took my time and did them for real today. I think I'll wear a beanie tomorrow so I can keep them in until Sunday morning.


----------



## cami88

I have a friend who has been wearing micro brads for like 15 years. She wears them year round, never a break, no deep conditioning, no detanglings, nothing. And she is upset because her hair is still neck length after all these years of "protective styling". Yeah, psing doesn't mean neglect. Her hair is very damaged and brittle. She wants to have get up and go hair, which is why she continues to wear braids.

She maintains that braids are easy for her to work out in and she does not have to fuss over her hair. All of this is true, but you can't have it both ways. You can't ignore your hair and then be upset that it will not retain any length. It's like being upset that you are overweight yet you will not diet and exercise. Every solution I offer to her, she has a reason why she cannot do it. She doesn't want to wear her hair out because it is short and broken off. Will not do a BC because she won't look good with a twa. Wants a weave but still wants to be able to do a pony tail. I said, okay but you need to get a weave to match your texture. Then its "well I don't look good with big hair". I really wanna be like "okay, keep getting braids then and let your hair continue to break off and be short". People like this kill me.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> how long can you leave in cornrow braids? 3 months?



3 months?! I doubt it. 6 weeks top.


----------



## myronnie

Darn single stranded knots are brutal


----------



## Saludable84

Low porosity hair is so disrespectful....

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## AlliCat

Forgot I owned a full bottle of Redken Anti snap. Running low on Aphogee green tea restructurizer so will use this when it's done


----------



## Saludable84

AlliCat said:


> Forgot I owned a full bottle of Redken Anti snap. Running low on Aphogee green tea restructurizer so will use this when it's done



How do you use the Aphogee?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84 said:


> Low porosity hair is so disrespectful....
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



High porosity his ignant' cousin ain't respectful either smh....


----------



## Igotstripes

myronnie said:


> Darn single stranded knots are brutal



They definitely are smh. I went on a ssk cutting spree today. Once you start it's so hard to stop lol


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Officially relaxed with the Linange Shea Relaxer. First thoughts, 

1. I only need to leave this on for 10 minutes max, I am bone straight, not mad at it, but to be safe I will stick with 10 minutes.  

2. That neutralizing conditioner is the worst!  I had to bust out my ORS Aloe shampoo, I don't believe that conditioner really neutralized a darn thing.My hair felt super hard and difficult to comb.  Next time I am ditching the neutralizing conditioner and sticking with my ORS.

3. Since I am doing no heat, a rollerset is on the menu.  Sitting under the dryer with the ORS Replenishing right now.


----------



## BostonMaria

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Tonto

My scalp is getting better... before when I parted, even though I was doing a nice job at clarifying my hair, I still had some flakes in my hair. Now, it's barely there. Thank you ACV rinse! Idk if it's that comb or the Oil Rinse method but... the detangling session was a brease! Please God, let it stay like that.


----------



## divachyk

I wonder why my left side always outgrows the right side, causing me having to do a deep trim on the left to even things out.


----------



## BostonMaria

divachyk said:


> I wonder why my left side always outgrows the right side, causing me having to do a deep trim on the left to even things out.



divachyk this was my hair after the BC. It bothered me, but I left it alone until I was about MBL then I had it cut, which evened it out. What I realized was that the left side was the side I slept on and twirled (hand in hair disease LOL ) the most so that's what caused breakage. Wearing a silk cap for a while helped.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AlliCat

Saludable84 said:


> How do you use the Aphogee?



I use it after every wash as a leave in conditioner. Then when my hair is 100% dry I moisturize and seal Saludable84


----------



## Meritamen

Does anyone know of a way to soften the hair or lubricate the strands for 4b hair besides conditioner and creams? Will cellophanes work? I don't want to relax or heat train but I need to find a way to make detangling easier as my hair grows longer.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I really like that Shea Moisture anti breakage masque. I have had it for a while and have been using it off and on. I even love how it smells! But i like how it makes my curls springier! It gives them more boing power


----------



## daviine

Every time I look out the window, I giggle at the kids playing in the fire hydrant. One of them has a shower cap on.


----------



## Meritamen

Currently coloring my hair with the Dark and Lovely Reviving Colors in Radiant Black. I bought two bottles and that still really wasn't enough.  Looks like I need almost a whole bottle per section. Next time I will make sure to buy three.


----------



## AlliCat

I love catching a whiff of Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade


----------



## NGraceO

AlliCat said:


> I use it after every wash as a leave in conditioner. Then when my hair is 100% dry I moisturize and seal Saludable84



AlliCat Eek! a leave in? Maybe thats why?


----------



## AlliCat

NGraceO said:


> @AlliCat Eek! a leave in? Maybe thats why?


NGraceO works for me b/c my hair loves protein. Been using it as a leave-in since I was neck length


----------



## browneyedgrl

I'm thrilled about the spurt of new growth i've gotten since that unfortunate "chemical haircut" I received in my crown area during my last touch up.   I feel more confident that the damage will grow out quickly and I will barely notice it by the end of the year.


----------



## NJoy

Wash day today with all the trimmings. I can't remember the last time I've had time for all that.  Feeling pretty good over here.


----------



## ms.blue

I'm messing with my hair too much and I'm not liking it.  Also I'm finding myself washing/co-washing my hair 2-3 a week.  Trying to stay away from weaves/wigs is hard since I realize I'm style challenged


----------



## Tonto

My boxes of Jamila Henna have been here forever. I think I need to re-incorporate henna to my regimen, at least idk twice a month, maybe more like every wash day. I remember then when henna was doing good to my hair... plus I want to maximise my retention. I hope that'll help oh...


----------



## divachyk

BostonMaria, I've been here before (about 2 years ago) although the growth (or breakage) differential was far more pronounced. I sleep on my right side and I'm right side dominant. Perhaps the right side just takes a beating because of that.

I love BSP AlliCat


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

Wash day is such a dangerous time when you're transitioning.
All I want to do is chop chop chop, even though I know I'm definitely not ready.


----------



## havilland

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Wash day is such a dangerous time when you're transitioning.
> All I want to do is chop chop chop, even though I know I'm definitely not ready.



Girl!!!!  ITA!!!^^^^^

I am sitting here so irritated and disgusted.  I swear my whole hair journey has been about starting over.  

First, Weave it up to recover from damage....

THEN Transition from bonelaxed to texlaxed. 

THEN Become a long term Stretcher......

THEN hide my hair....

THEN transition from texlaxed to natural....

Each step meant cutting away progress!!!!  It seems I'm always in slow motion!!!

NOW 2 years into transitioning to natural And as of today I'm ready to shave my head!  So SICK OF STARTING OVER!!!!


Argh!


----------



## Napp

havilland said:


> Girl!!!!  ITA!!!^^^^^
> 
> I am sitting here so irritated and disgusted.  I swear my whole hair journey has been about starting over.
> 
> First, Weave it up to recover from damage....
> 
> THEN Transition from bonelaxed to texlaxed.
> 
> THEN Become a long term Stretcher......
> 
> THEN hide my hair....
> 
> THEN transition from texlaxed to natural....
> 
> Each step meant cutting away progress!!!!  It seems I'm always in slow motion!!!
> 
> NOW 2 years into transitioning to natural And as of today I'm ready to shave my head!  So SICK OF STARTING OVER!!!!
> 
> 
> Argh!



This is me too! I have relaxed and bc'd 3 times and all of my progress is gone. My hair falls out when I transition so I couldn't keep my bsl hair at least 

I'm hoping this time around natural will be the last because I want well styled LONG hair! Curly or straight!  I felt like I couldn't get that as a natural so i texlaxed but with what I know now I think I will stay natural.

I was thinking about bkting if I got the relaxer itch again but the more I expiriment with products, I think just using heat regularly is enough for me.


----------



## TaraDyan

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Wash day is such a dangerous time when you're transitioning.
> All I want to do is chop chop chop, even though I know I'm definitely not ready.





havilland said:


> Girl!!!!  ITA!!!^^^^^
> 
> I am sitting here so irritated and disgusted.  I swear my whole hair journey has been about starting over.
> 
> First, Weave it up to recover from damage....
> 
> THEN Transition from bonelaxed to texlaxed.
> 
> THEN Become a long term Stretcher......
> 
> THEN hide my hair....
> 
> THEN transition from texlaxed to natural....
> 
> Each step meant cutting away progress!!!!  It seems I'm always in slow motion!!!
> 
> NOW 2 years into transitioning to natural And as of today I'm ready to shave my head!  So SICK OF STARTING OVER!!!!
> 
> 
> Argh!





Napp said:


> This is me too! I have relaxed and bc'd 3 times and all of my progress is gone. My hair falls out when I transition so I couldn't keep my bsl hair at least
> 
> I'm hoping this time around natural will be the last because I want well styled LONG hair! Curly or straight!  I felt like I couldn't get that as a natural so i texlaxed but with what I know now I think I will stay natural.
> 
> I was thinking about bkting if I got the relaxer itch again but the more I expiriment with products, I think just using heat regularly is enough for me.



Agreed x 3!!!  I'm a little over 16 months post right now, and every time I wash my hair, I have to seriously fight back the urge to cut.  I'm trying to hold out for 18 months again (which means September for me).  At that time, it will be my second (AND FINAL) BC.  

Sometimes I could just kick myself for relaxing my hair again in March of 2012.  But I figure it like this:  at least I know for sure now that I'll never relax again.


----------



## spellinto

Meritamen said:


> Does anyone know of a way to soften the hair or lubricate the strands for 4b hair besides conditioner and creams? Will cellophanes work? I don't want to relax or heat train but I need to find a way to make detangling easier as my hair grows longer.



Meritamen, have you tried detangling spray? Or moisturizing your new growth directly with water, oil, and leave-in in a spray bottle? Misting your growth directly with either of these could help...


----------



## spellinto

Have about 5 or 6 of the thick purple flexi rods in my hair at the moment.  I didn't even condition and detangle my hair beforehand, just plopped them on my head as it is.  Right now I'm just practicing how to use them and they are pretty fun to play around with 

Also received my seamless comb in the mail on Friday!  So far it works really well! I'll spend some more time with it, but it did a great job detangling my thick new growth!


----------



## naija24

thanks for all the tips ladies. i'll get single braids then. my goal is to leave the braids in, whatever they are, for 3-4 months. i want 3-4 inches of growth over the fall and winter. I hope to be grazing APL by spring 2014. I don't see myself growing my hair any longer than that.

*Question 2:* Should I get a relaxer inbetween installs? I want to have my first install last from September -December, and then my second from December - April, so quite a bit. Do I need to relax between sets or can I go from one set to another without a break?

As for random thoughts, I have a bob developing and it's nice. I love new growth now. Curly roots mean growth yay!! I really want to be officially NL by the time I get my braids.


----------



## Incognitus

naija24 said:


> thanks for all the tips ladies. i'll get single braids then. my goal is to leave the braids in, whatever they are, for 3-4 months. i want 3-4 inches of growth over the fall and winter. I hope to be grazing APL by spring 2014.* I don't see myself growing my hair any longer than that.*
> 
> *Question 2:* Should I get a relaxer inbetween installs? I want to have my first install last from September -December, and then my second from December - April, so quite a bit. Do I need to relax between sets or can I go from one set to another without a break?
> 
> As for random thoughts, I have a bob developing and it's nice. I love new growth now. Curly roots mean growth yay!! I really want to be officially NL by the time I get my braids.



naija24
You say that now, but just wait.....you'll be singing another tune.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I wonder why my left side always outgrows the right side, causing me having to do a deep trim on the left to even things out.



Do you sleep on that side? My right grows slower that the left because I sleep on it more.


----------



## divachyk

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Wash day is such a dangerous time when you're transitioning.
> All I want to do is chop chop chop, even though I know I'm definitely not ready.



Gorgeous texture Chaosbutterfly!


----------



## Saludable84

naija24 said:


> thanks for all the tips ladies. i'll get single braids then. my goal is to leave the braids in, whatever they are, for 3-4 months. i want 3-4 inches of growth over the fall and winter. I hope to be grazing APL by spring 2014. I don't see myself growing my hair any longer than that.
> 
> *Question 2:* Should I get a relaxer inbetween installs? I want to have my first install last from September -December, and then my second from December - April, so quite a bit. Do I need to relax between sets or can I go from one set to another without a break?
> 
> As for random thoughts, I have a bob developing and it's nice. I love new growth now. Curly roots mean growth yay!! I really want to be officially NL by the time I get my braids.



I don't think you should be leaving braids in for 3-4 months at a time. You'd be better off with a wig for the retention you want. Im not saying braids do not work, but I hear more horror that happy stories when it comes to braids. Most naturals I know only do braids for 2 weeks at most. Thats saying something. 

I do not think you should relax between installs. You' d have to rest between installs and it doesn't seem like you want to do that.

You will have the growth, but you need to think about the retention. Good Luck!


----------



## glamazon386

Saludable84 said:


> I don't think you should be leaving braids in for 3-4 months at a time. You'd be better off with a wig for the retention you want. Im not saying braids do not work, but I hear more horror that happy stories when it comes to braids. Most naturals I know only do braids for 2 weeks at most. Thats saying something.
> 
> I do not think you should relax between installs. You' d have to rest between installs and it doesn't seem like you want to do that.
> 
> You will have the growth, but you need to think about the retention. Good Luck!



3 months is usually the max for braids with extensions. I know relaxed people who leave them in that long. I've never been able to get them to last that long due to frizz. Id say for most people the average is 4 to 6 or 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## AlliCat

2 weeks in and still getting random compliments on this wig  Today wearing loose curls in it from three huge red/burgundy flexi rods


----------



## AlliCat

This Aveda tea is everything right now. It's soo good. My co-worker says it's too strong but I disagree. The licorice root gives it sweet aftertaste. My favorite!

Now will be getting rid of my earl grey stash by doing  my new found love -- tea rinses.

This is perfect


----------



## MrsMelodyV

My African black soap, aloe vera gel, and glycerin should be here today. Yay!!!


----------



## FelaShrine

Those of you who use Dabur Vatika Coconut Oil

Is it this one or the other













TIA


----------



## myronnie

FelaShrine

Those are both Dabur Vatika just different size bottles


----------



## AlliCat

Can't believe sharmaine369 is going natural. Now her year-long "stretch" makes sense, guess she wanted to be sure before telling her subscribers. I'm excited for her and we have a lot in common so I'll be following her natural journey closely. She always shares good product reviews


----------



## FelaShrine

myronnie said:


> FelaShrine
> 
> Those are both Dabur Vatika just different size bottles



Thank you. I was thinking maybe one was more recent than the other hence the difference in design/packaging.


----------



## AlliCat

Just when I thought PJism was over it strikes again. Emu Oil and Wheat Germ Oil are my newest additions to the stash


----------



## shasha8685

Still can't believe that my hair was searched at the friggin airport.


I'm mad at whoever thought it was a good idea to sneak ish in their hair


----------



## AlliCat

shasha8685 said:


> Still can't believe that my hair was searched at the friggin airport.
> 
> 
> I'm mad at whoever thought it was a good idea to sneak ish in their hair



sasha8685 are you serious


----------



## PureSilver

Bye bye shampoos......hello baking soda, you're my new best friend and I really loved what you did to my hair today and how u made her feel.    baking soda for hair washes now. Can someone say staple?


----------



## NappyNelle

Hair, I need you to grow to WL already.  I've been on this journey forevvvvvvvaaaahhhh.


----------



## shasha8685

AlliCat said:


> @sasha8685 are you serious




So serious. After I got out of that full body scan thing, I was stopped so that the TSA agent could check my hair. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

shasha8685 said:


> So serious. After I got out of that full body scan thing, I was stopped so that the TSA agent could check my hair. I couldn't believe it.



This happened to me recently too. I was flying back into ATL from atlantic city and the TSA agent frisked my puff


----------



## lamaria211

Up late just rinsing out my DC


----------



## Anticipatience08

Can't tell if I'm suffering from insomnia again or if I'm so excited about taking out this sew-in. 



Going back to my former stylist and I can't wait for her to help me get my hair back on the right track!


----------



## Napp

I hate my length! Its going to take at least a year before i am satisfied.


----------



## Saludable84

Napp said:


> I hate my length! Its going to take at least a year before i am satisfied.



I'm there with you. Fortunately for me, I set myself up for that goal, so its takes away the upset factor.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## naija24

Napp said:


> I hate my length! Its going to take at least a year before i am satisfied.



Whenever I get frustrated by my length, I set a more reasonable goal. So, I'm aiming for SL by December. That's 6 months away. Instead, I aim for like....neck length. I think we should develop midway length goals, like that bra that has 1/2 cup sizes!


----------



## Lissa0821

I feel like relaxing at 8 weeks instead of my usual 12 to 16 weeks, just don't feel like dealing with the two textures at this time.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

Saludable84 said:


> I'm there with you. Fortunately for me, I set myself up for that goal, so its takes away the upset factor.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



I wish the front and top of my hair was the same length as the back. The back is sl/cbl but the front is el. so that means to reach my short term goal of full cbl i have to wait until next year. i don't even want to think of a date but its looking like another 9-12 months 

boooo


----------



## FelaShrine

My Vatika oil shipped! Cant wait to use it this weekend. Hope my results are like everyone else's


----------



## hnntrr

Got my hair cut again to get off all the relaxed ends I missed. Hair is back to feeling hard and dry ugh. Hair what are you doing. Being natural is arg, its so dry and thickkkk.


----------



## Kimmy1978

I've been trying to transition without BC'ing, but I'm tired of this mess!! Especially since I workout a lot now.  I'm getting it cut off and getting some braids next weekend......  So sick of detangling relaxed ends!  I won't miss them.  I'm excited since I haven't been natural since I was about 14 or 15.


----------



## FelaShrine

Might have to do away with her blog.

It's always great when bloggers respond to their readers esp when they ask them product quetsions or tips. Instead of ignoring the real questions for the "nice hair" comments. How many times can you say Thank You when there are better comments to attend to. 4 people asked questions on this and that, complete ignore. #Lame.


----------



## FelaShrine

Really wanna try Schescenit Marshmwllow cream but not sure how it would be on fine hair..


----------



## Napp

naija24 said:


> Whenever I get frustrated by my length, I set a more reasonable goal. So, I'm aiming for SL by December. That's 6 months away. Instead, I aim for like....neck length. I think we should develop midway length goals, like that bra that has 1/2 cup sizes!



I think my goal right now is to be SL by December. i can't wait till I hit APL. that was my favorite length.


----------



## naija24

Napp said:


> I think my goal right now is to be SL by December. i can't wait till I hit APL. that was my favorite length.



Do you want to be SL stretched or unstretched? I saw your blog and your hair looks like it may already be grazing SL if you pulled it down.


----------



## Anticipatience08

Sew-in is back in!

But I can't believe how much damage my old stylist allowed to happen....especially since she's my friend and bridesmaid! 

Got a lot of work to do to fix my edges and the breakage I experienced. At least I'm back in good hands and *very* close to my first goal of APL!


----------



## Saludable84

llan said:


> I wish the front and top of my hair was the same length as the back. The back is sl/cbl but the front is el. so that means to reach my short term goal of full cbl i have to wait until next year. i don't even want to think of a date but its looking like another 9-12 months
> 
> boooo



Well, the front of my hair is a little below APL while the back is BSL. I'm not saying I love it, but I'm not playing catch up until I reach my short term goal in December. Why not just try to grow it out and figure it out later? If you continue on tag path, you might become stuck in rut. Once it grows out, you will not even notice it or it won't seem like the goal is taking forever.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> Do you sleep on that side? My right grows slower that the left because I sleep on it more.





shasha8685 said:


> Still can't believe that my hair was searched at the friggin airport.
> 
> 
> I'm mad at whoever thought it was a good idea to sneak ish in their hair



Oops Saludable84, I didn't see this message until now (sorry). Yes, I'm right side dominant on everything except talking on the phone. My right side edges are thinner than the left and I know it's because of this very reason. I try my best to sleep on the left but end back up on the right before the night is over.

shasha8685, don't be upset lady. Your hair is gorgeous and they are just trying to ensure safety. Heck, they might have wanted to admire you up closely. (smile) My hair is searched almost every time I travel. There was only one time that I became annoyed but that was before I started caring for my hair -- I had a phony pony updo and was very afraid they were gonna make me take my pony out. I quickly got over it because honestly, I prefer them to check and we remain safe. Just trying to bring cheer to you my dear. Hope it helped. :blowkiss:


----------



## MsDee14

Contemplating whether to put my hair in kinky twists this weekend or next. 
I know I'll miss my hair when in them, so maybe I'll just do it next wknd. 
Can't wait to see the growth I get after 6 weeks. But I also plan on doing a minor trim once removing them.


----------



## NJoy

Truly, the way you treat people will show up in your life and all that you do. Bless and be blessed. Mistreat and see what happens. 

Oh, hair. That makes this a random hair thought.


----------



## Tonto

Got this henna on my hair since 11 am... it's 6 pm. I can't rinse it out today though, too tired. I will do it tomorrow morning


----------



## FelaShrine

Girls how long does it take Shescentit to send out shipping receipt? (never used them before..)


----------



## Meritamen

spellinto said:


> Meritamen, have you tried detangling spray? Or moisturizing your new growth directly with water, oil, and leave-in in a spray bottle? Misting your growth directly with either of these could help...


Detangling spray seems to make my hair feel dirty faster but I do moisturize my hair regularly with water, oils, and leave-ins. I'm going to try a cellophane and see how that works.


----------



## Hellena

What does it mean to "stretch" the hair?


----------



## Napp

I wish there was a product that could make my hair silky but not mess with the curl pattern


----------



## AlliCat

Hellena said:


> What does it mean to "stretch" the hair?



Hellena it means to stretch the time in between relaxer touch ups. Or it means to elongate natural hair with braids, bantu knots etc. Depends on the context. HTH


----------



## Kerryann

Hair just freaking grow already to where I need and want u to be instead of being a torn in my arse


----------



## Jobwright

Cowashed this morning and by accident, rushing, i did LCO instead of LOC. My hair did not like it.


----------



## naija24

It took 7 months....but my hair finally reaches the top of my blazer collars. Sounds like nothing but it's amazing considering I was near bald this winter. However, I feel like this is a sign that I need to double down on retention.

May get myself braids next weekend. I reeeeeeally do not want to lose my length.


----------



## spellinto

Using flexi rods to style my hair tomorrow to see my boyfriend.  I haven't really used them before (other than just experimenting) so I hope the waves look good and last all weekend when we go out!


----------



## freckledface

WHY did the lady working at the BSS tell this girl to get the relaxer out of her  head (to go natural)  to put eggs in her hair. I was like REALLY! LOL


----------



## Tonto

Rinsed my henna out like a boss. Put some hair dew and gel. My hair will tell me if it was a bad idea the day of my next wash...


----------



## OhmyKimB

I would learn a better way to do my braids after they all are in. Whatever I'll just do them again in 2 weeks. I only pay for my own aggravation..not someone else's

Should of got that GS3...


----------



## Rnjones

Why does my head itch the most the week leading up to my relaxer?!?!? Ugh!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sameera

Went to Sally's to get a brush and saw a guy (Latino _if_ you're wondering) standing in the aisle brushing his hair with one those scalp massagers. He had dandruff so bad you could clearly see the flakes sitting in his hair and they were flying all over the place. Then when he's finished, he puts the scalp massager right back in the bin! I was so disgusted! I went and told the cashier and she came and got it and threw it in the trash.


----------



## Rnjones

Why does my head itch the most the week leading up to my relaxer?!?!? Ugh!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

Why does hair have to be the garbage dump of the body??? Why does does hair growth have to be running on CP time? Why is being patient so damn hard???

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## HanaKuroi

Sameera said:
			
		

> Went to Sally's to get a brush and saw a guy (Latino of you're wondering) standing in the aisle brushing his hair with one those scalp massagers. He had dandruff so bad you could clearly see the flakes sitting in his hair and they were flying all over the place. Then when he's finished, he puts the scalp massager right back in the bin! I was so disgusted! I went and told the cashier and she came and got it and threw it in the trash.



I SCREAMED OUT! Ahhhhhhhh!

What kind of sicko is he? Gross! 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ms.blue

Put too much olive oil ecostyler gel and now my twist out is a dry crunchy mess.  I have to find another holding product without the nasty crunch.


----------



## workinprogress1

My manager always telling me her daughter hair so long and she know so much about hair and I need to try this whatever. What is she trying to say? My hair soft and moist and in a protective style.

I wanna say I'm on long hair care forum too. I got my reggie down. I'm APL striving for BSL by my birthday and WL by time I graduate. I DC every two weeks with AOHSR, moisturize and seal daily and oil my scalp every night with an essential oil mix. 

So who's mama is this ?


----------



## Lissa0821

I just wish hair color was not so drying.  I am starting to miss my jet black hair.


----------



## NaiyaAi

Found a great comb that I *LOVE* (  )for only 99 cents.

Finally mastered airdrying my hair.

Kinda feeling like a boss right now.


----------



## naija24

from my nape to APL is nine inches roughly, so I have 7 inches to go!

Also, I've been debating whether this 10 month stretch I'm planning to do is a stretch or just a transition to natural...I can't really decide. I'll make up my mind in April.


----------



## AlliCat

Done work and going straight to Sally's and the BSS  Happy Friday!!!


----------



## winona

I can not believe it is finally time to take my NCLEX. Im super excited to become a nurse but super nervous to be taking the test on Tuesday.  

Hummm...I need to pick up some pine tar to make a scalp concoction with aloe vera black castor oil 

Yep that is an awesome way to relax.


----------



## Hyacinthe

freckledface said:


> WHY did the lady working at the BSS tell this girl to get the relaxer out of her  head (to go natural)  to put eggs in her hair. I was like REALLY! LOL



This reminds me off my Island ppl,they say put a egg in your hair for EVERYTHING! LOL!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Tonto said:


> Rinsed my henna out like a boss. Put some hair dew and gel. My hair will tell me if it was a bad idea the day of my next wash...



You didn't deep condition it afterwards??


----------



## leiah

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> You didn't deep condition it afterwards??



I never dc after henna. Henna conditions my hair and makes it feel great


----------



## MrsMe

I'm more than halfway done with combing out my locs!  I can't wait to baby my loose hair again.

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.


----------



## HanaKuroi

MrsMe said:
			
		

> I'm more than halfway done with combing out my locs!  I can't wait to baby my loose hair again.
> 
> Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.



I am so glad! You are halfway there!

What are you going to buy yourself as a reward when you are done?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Rnjones

winona said:


> I can not believe it is finally time to take my NCLEX. Im super excited to become a nurse but super nervous to be taking the test on Tuesday.
> 
> Hummm...I need to pick up some pine tar to make a scalp concoction with aloe vera black castor oil
> 
> Yep that is an awesome way to relax.




Good luck on the NCLEX.  I was a nervous wreck when I took mine 2 years ago.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I mixed a little PM skinny serum with bee mine hair moisturizer.  Awesome results


----------



## WhereItsAt

Hair is coming along.
I do need some advice though. 
Last year someone did a sew in that I had to take down bc it was too tight. So tight that there is a half an inch spot at the top of my head where its bald and hasnt grown back. Its very slick in that spot.

Is there anything I can try to get that spot to fill in or is it a loss cause bc its been almost a year and no growth there? 

I am also going to try to focus on getting thicker edges as well.. any ideas on edges as well?


----------



## mshoneyfly

Eeewww!!  Im in the Egyptian hair salon waiting for my mother. All you can smell is burnt hair and chemicals. I haven't stepped foot in a salon in over a year and at this rate...I dont plan to. All they doin is burnin these people hair up. 

I have a texture softener but I self relax and Im currently on a no heat challenge.

ETA:  Im watchin the blow dry guy put that heat concentrator straight up against this lady's hair, all the way to the ends and several times on one piece of hair!!  And not to mention twirling that round brush!!  OMG!!


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I'm convinced that whenever I get ready to install braid/twist extensions that my head literally grows to spite me. There is no other feasible explanation as to why it takes so long smh !


----------



## sounbeweavable

My hair is so happy rght now. I just washed/conditioned with my Nioxin goodies then used a keratin conditioner. I mixed some black Manic Panic dye into both conditioners and then sprayed my hair with a little glycerin before I dried it. My hair is so shiny and soft right now.


----------



## shasha8685

I don't know how some folks go MONTHS w/o washing their hair while in braids. Doesn't their scalp itch? Doesn't their hair stink? erplexed


----------



## xu93texas

WhereItsAt said:


> Hair is coming along.
> I do need some advice though.
> Last year someone did a sew in that I had to take down bc it was too tight. So tight that there is a half an inch spot at the top of my head where its bald and hasnt grown back. Its very slick in that spot.
> 
> Is there anything I can try to get that spot to fill in or is it a loss cause bc its been almost a year and no growth there?
> 
> I am also going to try to focus on getting thicker edges as well.. any ideas on edges as well?



Have you tried JBCO? Jamaican black castor oil is great for filling in edges and bald spots. It has so many uses.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

shasha8685 said:


> I don't know how some folks go MONTHS w/o washing their hair while in braids. Doesn't their scalp itch? Doesn't their hair stink? erplexed



! Totally mind boggling, but people swear _their _hair doesn't stink. If I'm asking when the last time you washed your hair was & offering tips on how to do it with your extensions in, you're head probably isn't as fresh as you think. :hardslap:


----------



## BostonMaria

I just cowashed my hair and I'm now DCing with a deep conditioner + olive oil treatment. I am going to straighten it because I haven't worn my hair out since June 19th and I miss it. It's supposed to be 91 tomorrow so lets see if this lasts more than 24 hours :'-( womp

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Royalq

shasha8685 said:


> I don't know how some folks go MONTHS w/o washing their hair while in braids. Doesn't their scalp itch? Doesn't their hair stink? erplexed



shasha8685 , hell yeah their hair stinks. My little cousin has box braids in for lord knows how long. She came over for a family bbq and walked past me. He head smelled soo nasty and musty. It looks a wreck too. For me after a week the oil on my scalp starts smelling. i cant go more than 2 weeks wiith out washing


----------



## shasha8685

DivineNapps1728 said:


> ! Totally mind boggling, but people swear _their _hair doesn't stink. If I'm asking when the last time you washed your hair was & offering tips on how to do it with your extensions in, you're head probably isn't as fresh as you think. :hardslap:



LOL! Those folks have become acclimated to their own funk lol. This myth that you don't have to wash your hair when it's braided needs to die!


----------



## shasha8685

Royalq said:


> @shasha8685 , hell yeah their hair stinks. My little cousin has box braids in for lord knows how long. She came over for a family bbq and walked past me. He head smelled soo nasty and musty. It looks a wreck too. For me after a week the oil on my scalp starts smelling. i cant go more than 2 weeks wiith out washing




Me neither. I tried to be slick and go 2 wks before washing and my scalp was itching like crazy! And I caught a whiff of my hair? Them braids got washed today lol.


----------



## Royalq

i recently discovered that my hair like to be sealed with heavy oils or butters even vaseline. Light oils like olive and coconut make my hair feel dry. I sealed with vaseline and it felt great


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I dont know when im going to take thèse miny plaits out. I dont know....i dont know.


----------



## AlliCat

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I dont know when im going to take thèse miny plaits out. I dont know....i dont know.



pre_medicalrulz how do you keep your ends from unraveling?


----------



## Meritamen

I don't think I have retained much since the year started.


----------



## softblackcotton

Little pieces of hair everywhere no matter what I do. My hair is snaps when I even look at it. I don't want any advice I tried it all.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

AlliCat said:


> pre_medicalrulz how do you keep your ends from unraveling?



Put a cream moisturizer on the ends to seal close w/o having to plait all the way to the ends.


----------



## Meritamen

It maybe time for a protein treatment. I have noticed an increase in short hair pieces when detangling and I don't want breakage to eat up what little I _have_ managed to retain! Maybe Joico K-Pak will do some good. I need to take a trip to Ulta anyway.


----------



## spellinto

I have to wash this DC out of my hair but I'm being sooo lazy...I feel like I go through this every week lol!


----------



## Saludable84

Today is wash day… Dreaded ole wash day…


----------



## ParisianCoconut

softblackcotton said:


> Little pieces of hair everywhere no matter what I do. My hair is snaps when I even look at it. I don't want any advice I tried it all.



Same here. It's been a week that my hair is acting weird. I'm so depressed right now ! Maybe a weave could help, at least I wont see all those broken pieces...


----------



## AlliCat

Idk what made my leave out hard, crunchy and dry. My hair never felt like that before.. maybe it was the Aussie hair insurance. 

Finished my 18 inch wig and I don't like it. Definitely gotta put some curls in it or something to give it some more body. The hair reaches hip length on me -- which I've decided is my goal length


----------



## MsDee14

My hair was so soft this weekend. Straight glycerin was all it took.


----------



## WhereItsAt

xu93texas said:


> Have you tried JBCO? Jamaican black castor oil is great for filling in edges and bald spots. It has so many uses.



I bought some awhile back but I never used it consistently. I'm going to use it now. Do I need to mix it with anything else?


----------



## Anticipatience08

I'm newly natural, and I need to figure out how to work with it! Got caught in a downpour and my natural leave-out hair got drenched...now I can't figure out how to straighten it so it'll blend in with my sew-in. May need to pick some super curly/kinky hair next time around so it won't even matter LOL


----------



## ChannieBoo3

I get so frustrated talking to my mom about hair .. She is so dead set on grease and oil being the only moisturizers for our hair . Being on this forum had taught me a lot , but sharing this information with others is next to impossible . I just pray my hair grows long enough that I can be living proof that black women can have fairy tale lengths like waist length and even classic !


----------



## naija24

finally got my braids installed. I got Senegalese twists. I don't plan to see my hair again until the beginning of October at the EARLIEST. I hope to get braids installed 3 times (every 3 months) until April when I'll either decide to go natural or get a relaxer touch up. 

I'll get my hair straightened that week to see if I care to get a relaxer.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

That awkward moment when you're hanging out in the super long length threads with your short arsed hair giving advise lmao.  Like the old heads know where I'm coming from but I'm sure the newbies are like "***** you got that >< much hair and you gonna speak?"

I swear I know what I'm doing.  But I know it looks crazy to some of the newbies here


----------



## PennyK

Getting bored with my hair. Might be time for a break. I need a new wig...


----------



## PennyK

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> That awkward moment when you're hanging out in the super long length threads with your short arsed hair giving advise lmao.  Like the old heads know where I'm coming from but I'm sure the newbies are like "***** you got that >< much hair and you gonna speak?"
> 
> I swear I know what I'm doing.  But I know it looks crazy to some of the newbies here



@Ms.MoMo5235, I know you know what you're doing. When I used to lurk, your name was one I always so all the time along with the few others


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

PennyK said:


> @Ms.MoMo5235, I know you know what you're doing. When I used to lurk, your name was one I always so all the time along with the few others



Aaww thanks 

I forget that some people do remember me from back in the day.  But ever since I shaved off my hair I feel hesitant to give advise cause I know IRL I get the side eye lol but I've felt it here too a bit.  Not often.  Not enough to call people out.  But then I remember since I cut we've gotten so many new people.  So looking from their side I can see why they would side eye my advise lol


----------



## nerdography

I realized that my hair loves lanolin and mineral oil for moisturizers. I cut them out when I went natural because everyone was saying they were bad. When I was relaxed my hair was super healthy, that's because I was using products with these ingredients. 

I applied Elasta QP Oilve and Mango Butter to my hair and nothing else. Woke up this morning hair is still soft and moist. Even the patch of hair that stays rough and painfully dry is soft and moisturized.


----------



## FelaShrine

Loved using Dabur vatika as a pre-poo, I wasx expecting a horrible stroing smell but it  reall wasnt bad at all. really softened my hair and its blinging. love it!


----------



## AlliCat

Can you scratch your scalp too much? It's been a week since my last wash day and I have some serious itchies right now


----------



## Tonto

I co washed twice already in 10 days... my scalp seems to be clean!


----------



## Lucie

Some dude just walked by with a BSL beard. I wonder what it would look like if he relaxed it?   

I need help!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lucie said:


> Some dude just walked by with a BSL beard. I wonder what it would look like if he relaxed it?
> 
> I need help!



BOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrC

BSL...here I come, *****.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Mz.MoMo5235, I think it's awesome that you shaved your head to support your friend with cancer.  Cutting off WHIP length hair, that's a friend! Your albums are great!  How long do you think it will take to get back to where you were?


----------



## nerdography

I going to the salon this weekend for a consultation. I want my natural hair relaxed; and if possible I wanted to get my telaxed hair relaxed too. I'm not sure how that going to work it might have to be cut off and I'm okay with that.I've gotten to the point that I'm tired on long hair. It was nice while it last, but I'm looking for something new.

I've found anything longer than BSL I don't like having to deal with. It takes to long to wash, dry, and style.


----------



## Anticipatience08

Let's hope my hair survives two hours of exercising LOL


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I'm falling in love with bunning all over again !


----------



## Saludable84

My coworker asked me if there was anything in my bun; that's she'd been looking at it all day and wondered. She said you don't find relaxed girls with hair like mine. She was so amazed. It's moments like that which make my efforts worth it!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## melahnee

I died a little inside watching this video....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBI5G1pRPM0


----------



## Saludable84

melahnee said:


> I died a little inside watching this video....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBI5G1pRPM0



Her edges ran back to Africa!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

MileHighDiva said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235, I think it's awesome that you shaved your head to support your friend with cancer.  Cutting off WHIP length hair, that's a friend! Your albums are great!  How long do you think it will take to get back to where you were?




@MileHighDiva Thank you for the kind words 

Lets see, it has taken me about 12 mos to go from shaved to SL'ish.  I might make APL by Nov...So I'm thinking BSL will be hit around the beginning of '14 (like with in the 1st 3 mos?) and then I know it takes me 2-3mos from BSL to mid back, then another 2-3mos from mid to WL (of course this is all if my hair grows at the same rate it did back when I made these lengths org) and then from WL to whip it takes me 6 months (that's the hardest for me to get to because the hair on the end is so old and fragile that I trim more often than I usually would)....

So If I did the math right I should be back there around the beginning of 2015???  DANG THAT'S FAR!!!  I would say for sure by my 3rd anniversary I should be there for certain  (of course assuming I have zero set backs and dont get scissor happy)


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

melahnee said:


> I died a little inside watching this video....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBI5G1pRPM0



I really dont know how to react to this


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

melahnee said:


> I died a little inside watching this video....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBI5G1pRPM0



I don't know which is sadder.....The ratchett hair practices or the ratchett commentary going on in the comment section


----------



## tequilad28

melahnee said:


> I died a little inside watching this video....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBI5G1pRPM0



Im completely speechless


----------



## winona

Hummmm I wonder when phyto will have another sale because I need some more of that serum in my life.  My ends look so yummy.  I will definitely stock up this time.


----------



## MrsMe

I did it!  I am done combing out my locs!  Now it's time to baby my born-again 'fro!!!

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.


----------



## myronnie

UGH. My scalp is itchy..I co-washed with As I am Coconut Cowash and DC'ed with Kizuri Cocoa Vanilla and my hair is SO moisturized..but my scalp just doesn't feel right  I probably needed a shampoo.


----------



## Hyacinthe

Hair is prepped n ready for my tu on Sunday. Used silicon mix Bambu after my protein treatment,that stuff is so good to my hair. My hair felt so soft n fluffy.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma

Took down my french braids to cowash, but my hair is looking oh so shiny and oh so soft.

Lush Fair Trade Honey Shampoo and a protein treatment 1x a month has been added permanently to my regimen.


----------



## naija24

MrsMe said:


> I did it!  I am done combing out my locs!  Now it's time to baby my born-again 'fro!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.



Jesus, how long did that take?


----------



## MrsMe

naija24 said:


> Jesus, how long did that take?



A couple of months  I started in April 15th and took it slow because I didn't want to get to the point of losing patience. And it sure takes a whole lot of patience! I might make a thread about it.

Sent from my phone


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

MrsMe said:


> A couple of months  I started in April 15th and took it slow because I didn't want to get to the point of losing patience. And it sure takes a whole lot of patience! I might make a thread about it.
> 
> Sent from my phone



Woooow! Yea create a thread about your process & show pics of your process. How long did you have dreads?


----------



## MrsMe

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Woooow! Yea create a thread about your process & show pics of your process. How long did you have dreads?



I had them for four years and felt it was time to move on.

Sent from my phone


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Stretched hair is very nice but so is my shrunken WnG


----------



## hnntrr

Experiencing some thinning on one of my already thin temples...due to my lacefront I am assuming. Ahhh i duno what to do. There isn't much I can do with my hair at this point. Even after 7 months natural my curl pattern is shot and it looks like a really bad perm job on my head. Frustrating.


----------



## HanaKuroi

MrsMe said:
			
		

> A couple of months  I started in April 15th and took it slow because I didn't want to get to the point of losing patience. And it sure takes a whole lot of patience! I might make a thread about it.
> 
> Sent from my phone



I am so HAPPY FOR YOU! 

 (((o(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)o)))

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MrsMe

HanaKuroi said:


> I am so HAPPY FOR YOU!
> 
> (((o(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)o)))
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Thank you HanaKuroi! I followed your advice and used the Hawaiian Silky. That was a life saver!! I soaked up my locs and used it excessively to be honest! 
I might keep it as a part of my regimen for those days when I can't stand the tangling.

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.


----------



## HanaKuroi

MrsMe said:
			
		

> Thank you HanaKuroi! I followed your advice and used the Hawaiian Silky. That was a life saver!! I soaked up my locs and used it excessively to be honest!
> I might keep it as a part of my regimen for those days when I can't stand the tangling.
> 
> Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.



I am so glad the Hawaiian Silky worked for you. That is what I used on DS locs. It is amazing.
They should sell it by the gallon.

Okay, what gift are you buying yourself? You did a great job and you deserve something for being patient and following through.

I can't wait for pictures. 

Do you have a blog? I am on my phone and I can't see siggies or anything.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Killahkurlz

MrsMe said:


> Thank you HanaKuroi! I followed your advice and used the Hawaiian Silky. That was a life saver!! I soaked up my locs and used it excessively to be honest!
> I might keep it as a part of my regimen for those days when I can't stand the tangling.
> 
> Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.



I use Hawaiian silky to detangle my curls. Magic stuff.


----------



## Philippians413

It's not even fair...


----------



## MrsMe

HanaKuroi said:


> I am so glad the Hawaiian Silky worked for you. That is what I used on DS locs. It is amazing.
> They should sell it by the gallon.
> 
> Okay, what gift are you buying yourself? You did a great job and you deserve something for being patient and following through.
> 
> I can't wait for pictures.
> 
> Do you have a blog? I am on my phone and I can't see siggies or anything.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I didn't think about me deserving a gift... That's a good excuse (to satisfy the product junkie in me), err I mean a good idea.  I already bought hair products and a new blow dryer, so I gotta think about this for a minute. 
I'm DCing my hair as we speak so I don't have pics yet but they're coming.  I don't have a blog (anymore) but I'll PM you as soon as I start the thread. 






Killahkurlz said:


> I use Hawaiian silky to detangle my curls. Magic stuff.



Isn't it! I love it cones and all. 

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.


----------



## spellinto

Too hot & too lazy to cowash so I slapped a ceramide DC on dry, dirty hair.  Hope my strands are happy in the morning.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Philippians413, is that your baby in the pic with all of that hurr?


----------



## Saludable84

I think I need to open seasons 1-5 of Big Bang Theory. Every time I watch the reruns in tbs, I forget all about some of the cute PS's Penny wears.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84

hnntrr said:


> Even after 7 months natural my curl pattern is shot and it looks like a really bad perm job on my head. Frustrating.



How??? Just curious. Is is anything you did or didn't do, or is it just how your hair grew out?


----------



## naija24

freaking out. so i decided to give my nape a feel through and there are these tiny lil bumps surrounding like 5-6 twists at my nape. am i losing hair??/ what do i do??


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> freaking out. so i decided to give my nape a feel through and there are these tiny lil bumps surrounding like 5-6 twists at my nape. am i losing hair??/ what do i do??



It sounds like they are too tight.
 Don't scratch them. 

You should go back and have them redo them looser. You don't want to lose your hair there.

Try some witch hazel or sea breeze.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## naija24

HanaKuroi said:


> It sounds like they are too tight.
> Don't scratch them.
> 
> You should go back and have them redo them looser. You don't want to lose your hair there.
> 
> Try some witch hazel or sea breeze.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I'll try the witch hazel but what does it do?

Also, they will charge me for retwisting. I think they did a shoddy job. :/


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Philippians413 said:


> It's not even fair...



Lol so cute! I wonder why they cut her back to WL...


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> I'll try the witch hazel but what does it do?
> 
> Also, they will charge me for retwisting. I think they did a shoddy job. :/



They should not recharge you to retwist the areas that are too tight. You should call the manager.  If they have any sense they shoukd fix it. If you lose your hair you could sue them and that would cost them money.

If they refuse I saw and article that gives advice on how to loosen it yourself without redoing them. How many twists are involved?


I don't believe they said why to use witch hazel or sea breeze. I think it is to stop infection. The white is usually pus and you want to clear that up.

I'll post the links in a couple of hours. It is 5am. 

Did you have them done at a shop?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Anticipatience08

I feel like po lil tink tink as I try to figure out all this haircare stuff LOL

Hope I'm not screwing myself up even more...


----------



## naija24

HanaKuroi said:


> They should not recharge you to retwist the areas that are too tight. You should call the manager.  If they have any sense they shoukd fix it. If you lose your hair you could sue them and that would cost them money.
> 
> If they refuse I saw and article that gives advice on how to loosen it yourself without redoing them. How many twists are involved?
> 
> 
> I don't believe they said why to use witch hazel or sea breeze. I think it is to stop infection. The white is usually pus and you want to clear that up.
> 
> I'll post the links in a couple of hours. It is 5am.
> 
> Did you have them done at a shop?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Yeah, it was at a shop. Took 8 hours, jesus. I can do the witch hazel thing. My friend who was a straightened natural, she lined her scalp with WH to avoid washing her hair between blowouts. She washed her hair every 4-6 weeks. Idk how healthy that is though lol..

I'll call them today and ask if they can do it during lunch. It shouldn't take that long. thanks. EDIT: I called and they said sure, they'll retwist it for free. yay!! Too happy right now. Yeah, africans have no concept of the words "ow, that's really tight and it hurts me"


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Been using NJoy's oil daily plus doing my training for a half marathon.  Hoping to see greats results in body and hair by September 22 (my race day)!! Already getting the "your hair is getting long" comments.


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was at a shop. Took 8 hours, jesus. I can do the witch hazel thing. My friend who was a straightened natural, she lined her scalp with WH to avoid washing her hair between blowouts. She washed her hair every 4-6 weeks. Idk how healthy that is though lol..
> 
> I'll call them today and ask if they can do it during lunch. It shouldn't take that long. thanks. EDIT: I called and they said sure, they'll retwist it for free. yay!! Too happy right now. Yeah, africans have no concept of the words "ow, that's really tight and it hurts me"



You are welcome. I am glad they are going to take care of you! Yay!

Whew! Crisis averted.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## winona

Woohoo iza a nurse now


Humm I think I want to rollerset my hair. She needs some TLC.

Then start studying for the GRE...


----------



## winona

Iza a nurse now


I think I will start studying for the GRE while I give my hair some TLC


----------



## Napp

congrats @ winona


----------



## bronzephoenix

Just stepped out of lurk mode to say my hair has been naked for two days... 
If it didn't feel so awesome, I would definitely be ashamed 

Happy to be here!!!

ETA: (runs off to DC)


----------



## shasha8685

Why do some folks feel compelled to put their darn hands in your hair!?!

Ok.I get it. You like my braids. Thanks. But you do NOT need to walk over to me and proceed to rub your grubby hands in it!

How freaking rude!


----------



## HanaKuroi

winona said:
			
		

> Iza a nurse now
> 
> I think I will start studying for the GRE while I give my hair some TLC



Congratulations! Great job! Be proud!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ms.blue

I'm loving my frizzy twist and curl out.  As much as I been loving wearing my hair out for the past couple of weeks, I'm afraid that this has done nothing as for growth retention.   I guess I will be rocking braids next month.


----------



## Melaninme

I'm bored with protective styles, however,  I know it will be well worth it to hang in there and keep it up over the next few months!  I plan to straighten my hair in October and can't wait to see my progress!


----------



## Angelicus

Don't get offended:

All these years I've been trying to grow long, healthy hair (and have achieved it) but everyone still has longer hair than me because they're wearing fake hair. Jeez I just wanted to be different but I look like a square. I can't win.

About to cut my hair some more, feeling blue, hating so much, can't stand guys right now. Need to get away.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Angelicus said:
			
		

> Don't get offended:
> 
> All these years I've been trying to grow long, healthy hair (and have achieved it) but everyone still has longer hair than me because they're wearing fake hair. Jeez I just wanted to be different but I look like a square. I can't win.
> 
> About to cut my hair some more, feeling blue, hating so much, can't stand guys right now. Need to get away.



Don't cut when you feel bad.

Get some braids or weave it up. 

They would rather have healthy real hair than super long weave hair. Trust me.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Saludable84

I cried a little inside.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84

Angelicus said:


> Don't get offended:
> 
> All these years I've been trying to grow long, healthy hair (and have achieved it) but everyone still has longer hair than me because they're wearing fake hair. Jeez I just wanted to be different but I look like a square. I can't win.
> 
> About to cut my hair some more, feeling blue, hating so much, can't stand guys right now. Need to get away.



Don't feel bad. At the end of the day you still have longer hair than them. And healthier hair too.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Bunning it for most of the summer.

Found a new Dominican salon, and will be going there regularly for wash and sets. 

I know I keep going back and forth b/t doing my own hair and going to the salon, but the reality is that my hair was longer and thicker when I was going. I gave this journey a little over a year, and while I came a long way from where I started, I am not nearly where I could be.


----------



## spacetygrss

Ummm, I have 5 liters of conditioner under my sink....4 of which were bought this month. 
Clearly I have a problem.


----------



## bronzephoenix

Angelicus said:


> Don't get offended:
> 
> All these years I've been trying to grow long, healthy hair (and have achieved it) but everyone still has longer hair than me because they're wearing fake hair.



Omg, I'm not alone! Lol

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

spacetygrss said:


> Ummm, I have 5 liters of conditioner under my sink....4 of which were bought this month.
> Clearly I have a problem.



You aren't alone... due to the liter sale at ulta I have 5 liters of conditioner... on top of the 4/5 i found while cleaning up  ...jesus take the wheel..


----------



## spacetygrss

ManiiSweetheart said:


> You aren't alone... due to the liter sale at ulta I have 5 liters of conditioner... on top of the 4/5 i found while cleaning up  ...jesus take the wheel..



That's exactly what happened to me!


----------



## Hyacinthe

Will be relaxing tomorrow,at 17 weeks Im more than ready but Im gonna miss my NG

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Saludable84 said:


> I cried a little inside.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together




Why'd you cry?  I love my electric hot comb.  I wish mine was $7!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

Going to buy the knockoff curl formers from eBay. I'm excited since I never do anything with my hair


----------



## TheVioletVee

I'm 8 months post relaxer for the first time in a long time. I've transitioned to natural before, but I wasn't keeping track of the months. I'm really excited about how everything is going and can't wait to be completely natural.


----------



## Angelicus

I feel a little better... 

Silk Dreams Hair Care did it again... love my healthy hair! Too bad I can't order more until the store opens back up next week. 

-Clarified with VO5 Clarifying Vanilla Mint Tea Shampoo.
-Cleanse with Silk Dreams Go Moist Moisturizing Shampoo.
-Steam with Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding.
-Set with Razzberry Coconut Affair Conditioner (leave-in) then dry on rollers.
-Protect and flat iron new growth with End-Tegrity Ends Serum and complete 3" trim.


----------



## divachyk

Angelicus, chin up - you're hair is gorgeous. 

MrsMe, congrats!! I would love to see a thread about that because time to time I get some matted locs that hold on for dear life.

Congrats winona


----------



## Babysaffy

I'm 16 weeks post. My new growth could have saved my life yesterday. My bathroom door has come off it's hinges and I propped it up in the doorway temporarily to use the bathroom. As I was washing my hands that heavy oak door fell on back of my head!!

I was a, little shaken but I swear my ng absorbed some of the force! I had my hair tucked under and tied in scarf all day. Thank God for my afro texture!


----------



## bronzephoenix

Got my Laila Ali ionic bonnet dryer . Can't wait to return that gold 'n hot floor model.

What is that tingly feeling I get from using the last of a product..? Pj rehab.

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Finally found someone that can braid my hair, is affordable....too bad she is moving in 3 weeks...uuughhh

I've been in box braids for the last 3 months, and I will make sure she re-braid before she leaves...we gon make MBL this year


----------



## Saludable84

Angelicus said:


> I feel a little better...
> 
> Silk Dreams Hair Care did it again... love my healthy hair! Too bad I can't order more until the store opens back up next week.
> 
> -Clarified with VO5 Clarifying Vanilla Mint Tea Shampoo.
> -Cleanse with Silk Dreams Go Moist Moisturizing Shampoo.
> -Steam with Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding.
> -Set with Razzberry Coconut Affair Conditioner (leave-in) then dry on rollers.
> -Protect and flat iron new growth with End-Tegrity Ends Serum and complete 3" trim.



Wait. She's closed? I just ordered on Friday morning. Probably because she is in my city and Im meeting her on Tuesday  Im trying to get a goodie bag BTW…



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Why'd you cry?  I love my electric hot comb.  I wish mine was $7!!!



I just remember those days when they were NOT electric…


----------



## nerdography

I went and got my hair consultation on Saturday. And the stylist said that will need a virgin relaxer since I have a years worth of new growth. And that my texlaxed hair is in good condition and do not need to be cut off. I just need to have the ends trimmed, which I figured anway. 

I plan on going on August 3rd to get everything done. I'm excited to have my hair relaxed again.  I've tried natural on three occasions, I just prefer my hair straight. That might change when I get older, but right now I'll just wear it straight.


----------



## Meritamen

My hair and I are not speaking right now. LOL


----------



## felic1

I have a lot of conditioner. I have not worked since January 10, 2013. My stash is diminishing but I can still go until past the start of fall until I need to buy more. I really appreciate my over buying habits.


----------



## ellebelle88

I've been transitioning for almost 3 years now and I am truly ready to cut the relaxed ends off. But now I'm struggling between if I want to straighten it one last time to see how long its gotten (haven't straightened it for 4 months) or if I just want to start cutting like tomorrow. I think I finally reached BSL but I'm not sure and the only way to find out it is to put in a whole LOTTA work to straighten it. I also kinda sorta wanna enjoy the length for a week or so too. I'm so confused!

Oh and I just realized if I do straighten it, I may incur some heat damage (which is scaring me). I also know that whenever I straighten, it takes at least 4 or 5 washes for my hair to bounce back and I regain my standard curl pattern. I don't wanna straighten now and have to wait 2 more months to chop because I can't tell the difference between the relaxed hair and the still heat straightened natural hair that has yet to bounce back.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Cant wait to get off this plane & give my hair a good wash & DC.


----------



## bronzephoenix

ellebelle88 said:


> I've been transitioning for almost 3 years now and I am truly ready to cut the relaxed ends off. But now I'm struggling between if I want to straighten it one last time to see how long its gotten (haven't straightened it for 4 months) or if I just want to start cutting like tomorrow. I think I finally reached BSL but I'm not sure and the only way to find out it is to put in a whole LOTTA work to straighten it. I also kinda sorta wanna enjoy the length for a week or so too. I'm so confused!
> 
> Oh and I just realized if I do straighten it, I may incur some heat damage (which is scaring me). I also know that whenever I straighten, it takes at least 4 or 5 washes for my hair to bounce back and I regain my standard curl pattern. I don't wa..nna straighten now and have to wait 2 more months to chop because I can't tell the difference between the relaxed hair and the still heat straightened natural hair that has yet to bounce back.



This. I've been here. I went ahead & chopped since I get heat damage easily. Then kicked myself for not flaunting the length for at least a hot second... Ended up with heat damage a month later anyhow. Smh

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## bronzephoenix

Thinking about the way I neglected my hair before my hhj. Must have been some unicorn biz goin on... Apl with scorching heat almost daily, no heat protectant, no moisture, wack products, chapped scalp, no curl pattern, a little shedding but no breakage... Makes me wonder how much better off I could've been by just dcing regularly, nourishing my scalp and reducing the heat.

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## Beany

After I take these mini twists out I think I'm gonna go back to my version of the curly girl method for a little while, maybe a month or so.


----------



## Killahkurlz

Napp said:


> I hate my length! Its going to take at least a year before i am satisfied.



It took me two years after my bc b4 I was at least satisfied with the amount of hair I had aka,.No longer felt bald.  
Patience


----------



## Anticipatience08

I kinda want to switch from a sew-in to a wig so that I have more access to my hair, but I'm scared of the wig falling off during my dance classes LOL


----------



## naija24

What's a good watery conditioner that I can use while in braids? My SheaMoisture is amazing but too thick for my braids right now.


----------



## mamaline

naija24 said:


> What's a good watery conditioner that I can use while in braids? My SheaMoisture is amazing but too thick for my braids right now.


 
I like Jane Carter Solution Revitalizing Leave-In Conditioner.


----------



## AlliCat

> What's a good watery conditioner that I can use while in braids? My SheaMoisture is amazing but too thick for my braids right now.



Komaza Califia Moisturizing Spray diluted with water


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Anticipatience08 said:


> I kinda want to switch from a sew-in to a wig so that I have more access to my hair, but I'm scare of the wig falling off during my dance classes LOL



If your wig falls off then its too big.


----------



## AlliCat

Thinking of nixing direct heat for the rest of the year.. originally wanted to go until September but if I'm wigging to waist there's really no point of flat ironing before I reach my goal. Unless I reach WL by next relaxer (highly unlikely). Realistically (based on average growth and whatnot) I can reach waist by Feb 2014. Reaching it by Dec 2013 is ambitious but possible. Reaching it by next relaxer is in my dreams lol.


----------



## AlliCat

Excited to crack open my bottle of Wheat Germ Oil. 

From buzzle.com: Linoleic acid, oleic palmitic and stearic fatty acids are the essential fatty acids present in wheat germ oil. These essential oils cannot be manufactured by the body. Hence they should be taken externally as they improve the immune system, the nervous system and help in healthy cell growth and regeneration.

From minimalistbeauty.com: it is a ceramide oil with a pH of 4.25 which is perfect for keeping the cuticle closed and free of breakage.


----------



## AlliCat

Natural products smell like cake batter


----------



## Saludable84

AlliCat said:


> Excited to crack open my bottle of Wheat Germ Oil.
> 
> From buzzle.com: Linoleic acid, oleic palmitic and stearic fatty acids are the essential fatty acids present in wheat germ oil. These essential oils cannot be manufactured by the body. Hence they should be taken externally as they improve the immune system, the nervous system and help in healthy cell growth and regeneration.
> 
> From minimalistbeauty.com: it is a ceramide oil with a pH of 4.25 which is perfect for keeping the cuticle closed and free of breakage.



That stuff STANK but you won't regret it. I use it faithfully and while I have low po hair, it keeps my hair from re-ups on moisturizing.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Babysaffy

Attempting my first ever twistout I normally do briadouts. Used buildablebeauty's youtube video as a guide. Now just need to get to sleep in this humidity with bendy rollers in my hair. 

Will see how this turns out when I wake for work in 5 hours. If it's bad I'll wet and bun again.


----------



## divachyk

Babysaffy, glad you're ok 

pre_medicalrulz your siggy is so motivating every time I see it.


----------



## winona

Omg I went for an interview on Friday and I got a call today with an offer woohoo my first RN job


----------



## divachyk

winona said:


> Omg I went for an interview on Friday and I got a call today with an offer woohoo my first RN job


winona, I sure want to say -- ain't God good? but don't want to offend anyone. At any rate -- congrats!!


----------



## divachyk

RT but want input (please): I've started a blog titled Relaxed Thairapy. Readership and following is low at the present. While I don't expect miracles overnight, perhaps the title is throwing people off. I know the interest is on #teamnatural these days so maybe my current title is keeping some potential readers away. You think the name Divachyk is more appealing and may lure more traffic my way?


----------



## winona

[USER=201322]divachyk[/USER];18764767 said:
			
		

> winona, I sure want to say -- ain't God good? but don't want to offend anyone. At any rate -- congrats!!




HE is amazing.  Once I stopped being so scary about taking my boards and stepped out in faith that I had studied the best I could with a 4 month old then applied to a job (understanding that I had prepared for the interview the best I could).  God did the rest


----------



## MrsMe

Duplicate post

Sent from my phone


----------



## MrsMe

Duplicate post

Sent from my phone


----------



## MrsMe

Now that I have loose hair again,  I not only have to change the way I Do my hair but I also have to dress differently. Ugh, this hair thing involves more than products or styling.

Sent from my phone


----------



## Anticipatience08

pre_medicalrulz said:


> If your wig falls off then its too big.


 
I've never worn one before so I have no idea of how secure they are or how they work exactly. 

Plus I do pole dancing as exercise, so it needs to stay on my head while I'm inverted 16 feet in the air


----------



## mshoneyfly

divachyk said:


> RT but want input (please): I've started a blog titled Relaxed Thairapy. Readership and following is low at the present. While I don't expect miracles overnight, perhaps the title is throwing people off. I know the interest is on #teamnatural these days so maybe my current title is keeping some potential readers away. You think the name Divachyk is more appealing and may lure more traffic my way?



I luuuvv the name divachyk!!  I follow you on bloglovin. Is that the same thing??  I am texturized so your title fits me but I could see how naturals might not feel like its FOR them.  But I do like the play on spelling in THAIRAPY


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

divachyk said:


> RT but want input (please): I've started a blog titled Relaxed Thairapy. Readership and following is low at the present. While I don't expect miracles overnight, perhaps the title is throwing people off. I know the interest is on #teamnatural these days so maybe my current title is keeping some potential readers away. You think the name Divachyk is more appealing and may lure more traffic my way?



I think it's perfect the way it is.  Maybe I'm biased because I AM relaxed, but I think from a marketable standpoint:  it's catchy and creative.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> RT but want input (please): I've started a blog titled Relaxed Thairapy. Readership and following is low at the present. While I don't expect miracles overnight, perhaps the title is throwing people off. I know the interest is on #teamnatural these days so maybe my current title is keeping some potential readers away. You think the name Divachyk is more appealing and may lure more traffic my way?



divachyk, I've read it a few times.  I can only speak for myself, but healthy hair practices are healthy hair practices!  Good info, regarding hair practices and styling crosses over whether your natural, relaxed or transitioning.

I follow a few relaxed heads in my reader/feedly even though I'm almost done with my transition.  For example, againstallodds' Just Grow Already, and n_vizion's Relaxed Hair Health.   On YouTube, I follow EbonyCPrincess and Healthy Textures aka Macharie (sp?).  Why?  The common denominator is healthy hair practices.  All of those ladies are relaxed or texlaxed.  I'm not.  That doesn't mean I can't learn something about healthy hair practices from them.  

I don't believe that natural, relaxed and transitioning heads have to operate in silos, or be #teamrelaxed or #teamnatural.  IMHO, a majority of healthy hair handling practices is applicable to anyone.  It doesn't matter whether your natural or relaxed.  Beautiful hair is beautiful hair, hair porn is hair porn, healthy hair handling practices are just that etc.

Be true to yourself, continue to provide healthy hair information, and your following will grow.  I wouldn't e-stalk you and read your LHCF blog posts about buns and bone combs, if it was not good information.  In fact, I think I'll blame you for making me bone comb poor.  Hotcombs.net and Hairsense have a lot of my $$$.

Look Lady, I feel like I'm rambling and sleep talkin'/typin'.   If this response did not make sense let me know and I'll edit when I'm not sleep surfin'.  It's 2:45 am.  I can't sleep, but I'm not at 100% brain functioning capacity, 

Let transitioners and naturals know that they are welcome and your about healthy beautiful hair, regardless of its chemical state, but you happen to be relaxed.

You should make a blog entry on the advantage of wearing the bun/hair net on your buns.  Some of us are slow


----------



## havilland

MileHighDiva said:


> divachyk, I've read it a few times.  I can only speak for myself, but healthy hair practices are healthy hair practices!  Good info, regarding hair practices and styling crosses over whether your natural, relaxed or transitioning.
> 
> I follow a few relaxed heads in my reader/feedly even though I'm almost done with my transition.  For example, againstallodds' Just Grow Already, and n_vizion's Relaxed Hair Health.   On YouTube, I follow EbonyCPrincess and Healthy Textures aka Macharie (sp?).  Why?  The common denominator is healthy hair practices.  All of those ladies are relaxed or texlaxed.  I'm not.  That doesn't mean I can't learn something about healthy hair practices from them.
> 
> I don't believe that natural, relaxed and transitioning heads have to operate in silos, or be #teamrelaxed or #teamnatural.  IMHO, a majority of healthy hair handling practices is applicable to anyone.  It doesn't matter whether your natural or relaxed.  Beautiful hair is beautiful hair, hair porn is hair porn, healthy hair handling practices are just that etc.
> 
> Be true to yourself, continue to provide healthy hair information, and your following will grow.  I wouldn't e-stalk you and read your LHCF blog posts about buns and bone combs, if it was not good information.  In fact, I think I'll blame you for making me bone comb poor.  Hotcombs.net and Hairsense have a lot of my $$$.
> 
> Look Lady, I feel like I'm rambling and sleep talkin'/typin'.   If this response did not make sense let me know and I'll edit when I'm not sleep surfin'.  It's 2:45 am.  I can't sleep, but I'm not at 100% brain functioning capacity,
> 
> Let transitioners and naturals know that they are welcome and your about healthy beautiful hair, regardless of its chemical state, but you happen to be relaxed.
> 
> You should make a blog entry on the advantage of wearing the bun/hair net on your buns.  Some of us are slow



Ita^^^

Also. It takes time to develop a following.  Stay consistent. And post on other blogs so their readership can see you.  I believe in putting out what you want back. So go support other blogs. Invite guest posters.  As you encourage and support other bloggers traffic, you will drive traffic to yours.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> RT but want input (please): I've started a blog titled Relaxed Thairapy. Readership and following is low at the present. While I don't expect miracles overnight, perhaps the title is throwing people off. I know the interest is on #teamnatural these days so maybe my current title is keeping some potential readers away. You think the name Divachyk is more appealing and may lure more traffic my way?



No. I've visited a few times already. I just haven't had time to read any blogs lately.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## baddison

divachyk said:


> RT but want input (please): I've started a blog titled Relaxed Thairapy. Readership and following is low at the present. While I don't expect miracles overnight, perhaps the title is throwing people off. I know the interest is on #teamnatural these days so maybe my current title is keeping some potential readers away. You think the name Divachyk is more appealing and may lure more traffic my way?



I think its a great blog!!  Just keep doing what you're doing.  Readership and traffic will build up in time!!  I'm there...LOL!!!


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies for the encouragement and support - the discussion came about when another blogger suggested I give thought to the name Divachyk because it's very catchy and may attract more interest than the name Relaxed Thairapy.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk I like the name as is.  Give it time for the word to spread and the subscribers will come.


----------



## hnntrr

Still not sure if I regret going natural. All work and no benefits. Meh. Why can't my hair be pretty


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> Still not sure if I regret going natural. All work and no benefits. Meh. Why can't my hair be pretty



It will take more length before you can style your hair. You are at an awkward stage. This will pass and you will be loving your hair.

Can you get braids? Then you can have options while your hair grows?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Anticipatience08

My sew-in is only two weeks old, but this new growth is coming in strong. I think my hair is just happy that I'm no longer neglecting it


----------



## hnntrr

HanaKuroi said:


> It will take more length before you can style your hair. You are at an awkward stage. This will pass and you will be loving your hair.
> 
> Can you get braids? Then you can have options while your hair grows?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y




I was thinking about putting braids in again so I dont have to worry about it for two weeks. I have to find a beauty supply store near where I live. I have plenty of time to do it at this point haha. Some pieces might be too short though I don't know especially in the back. I wanna do crochet braids but I dont know anyone who can cornrow my hair for me since I cant grip or see hahaha


----------



## Lissa0821

I am starting to like my hair again, now that I have figured out the right products to use.  It is staying moisturized long and looks fuller for a longer period of time.  I am even ok with the length because it will be back before I know it.


----------



## mamaline

After running on this beach this morning my hair felt a little dry, and I thought I was going to have to cowash tonight (which I really don't feel like doing). However after sitting in this humid office for the past 6 hours my hair feels back to normal. I guess humidity is all that bad.


----------



## nerdography

I wish it would hurry up and be Friday. Since I'm off I'm going to finger detangle, clarify, and do a all day deep conditioner to get my hair ready for my relaxer the following Saturday.

I've been on Pinterest non-stop looking for hair style ideas. I'll have to learn my relaxed hair all over again.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My scalp stinks. 

 But I'm not doing anything about it until this weekend. *shrugs*


----------



## naija24

why is transitioning to natural so ****** overwhelming emotionally for me? i've been natural before, several times, and it was never an issue. i've BC'ed without any fuss or trauma. now i'm in a relationship and he's fine with me being natural so long as my hair isn't too short and I transition over several months (he doesn't like short hair).

Now I'm feeling all this pressure and anxiety over something I really never took seriously before. It shouldnt' be this difficult right?


----------



## Killahkurlz

naija24 said:


> why is transitioning to natural so ****** overwhelming emotionally for me? i've been natural before, several times, and it was never an issue. i've BC'ed without any fuss or trauma. now i'm in a relationship and he's fine with me being natural so long as my hair isn't too short and I transition over several months (he doesn't like short hair).
> 
> Now I'm feeling all this pressure and anxiety over something I really never took seriously before. It shouldnt' be this difficult right?



Seems like it is the bf's opinion making it difficult. I'm sure he'll like u no matter what and he'll grow to like it if he doesn't at first.  Especially if ure confident with it.


----------



## naija24

Killahkurlz said:


> Seems like it is the bf's opinion making it difficult. I'm sure he'll like u no matter what and he'll grow to like it if he doesn't at first.  Especially if ure confident with it.



Killahkurlz lol girl I wish that was the case. When I BC'ed my hair to less than an inch earlier this year in January, it was so difficult for his stubborn self that we nearly broke up. Here was this beautiful angel that he fell in love with so quick with full SL hair and she went bald overnight. He was raised that "a woman's hair is her crown" or whatever bullcrap men are fed from their fathers and never tell their mothers/wives about. 

So I'm growing out my hair. I still want to be natural and he's fine with that, as long as I "don't look like a boy". Yes, it's really really hard for me. Because he's very focused on looks and talking about it is like talking in circles so I really don't know what to do about it anymore except do what I want (go natural) but grow long hair (what he wants) through transitioning.


----------



## PureSilver

i feel like my hair isn't growing and i'm so frustrated. After 39 months of being natural i'm only at APL.


----------



## FelaShrine

naija24 I cant say I blame him. If you're the type to only like clean shaven dudes..you meet a guy clean cut etc..thjen all of a sudden he grows a long Alhaji beard and handlebar mustache, I doubt you'd be too happy esp if he shaves then grows it then shaves and grows continously. People shouldnt be forced to like something imo *shrugs*
But good luck to you two sha. Maybe you'll have to hide under wigs/weaves after BCing or something


----------



## Babysaffy

The twistout didn't turn out well so I grabbed it back into a bun with a curly side swoop left out. All that sleeping awkwardly on bendy rollers for nothing! Lol

Thibk I'll just stick to bunning for now.


----------



## FelaShrine

Im really liking the SSI carrot defrizzer


----------



## Angelicus

Anybody know where I can get some dreadlock extension wefts? Please help.


----------



## Igotstripes

Angelicus said:


> Anybody know where I can get some dreadlock extension wefts? Please help.



Woah those exist?! That's so cool lol


----------



## myronnie

naija24
If you don't mind me asking..how long have you guys been together? You're young (I think I'm around the same age as you) and this phase of your life should be free not constrained by someone that cares that much about physical looks.  I'm sorry I've seen your posts before and you seem like a nice girl but don't let someone else cause you inner turmoil.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## DarkJoy

Cant believe I found an Aveda salon by accident near my house!

This means I don't have to pay shipping charges to try the anti-humectant pomade...


----------



## MsDee14

Missing my fro already. 6 more weeks left in these braids


----------



## Saludable84

Thinking of rocking this air dried big bun for another week. I like the looks I get with it; especially when you know they are looking for a sock.


----------



## Vashti

I had a terrible setback a year ago. Been struggling ever since. Lost 50% of my hair. It's back to MTG and hair vitamins again for me.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Thicker hair...HERE. I. COME! #Bow


----------



## Killahkurlz

naija24 said:


> Killahkurlz lol girl I wish that was the case. When I BC'ed my hair to less than an inch earlier this year in January, it was so difficult for his stubborn self that we nearly broke up. Here was this beautiful angel that he fell in love with so quick with full SL hair and she went bald overnight. He was raised that "a woman's hair is her crown" or whatever bullcrap men are fed from their fathers and never tell their mothers/wives about.
> 
> So I'm growing out my hair. I still want to be natural and he's fine with that, as long as I "don't look like a boy". Yes, it's really really hard for me. Because he's very focused on looks and talking about it is like talking in circles so I really don't know what to do about it anymore except do what I want (go natural) but grow long hair (what he wants) through transitioning.



I had a similar problem. I bced after 5 months of transitioning so my hair was super short. The ppl.that hated hair, family, couldnt understand that I cut my hair and went natural to grow my hair super long. It took 2.5 years for them to start liking my hair. Eventually i stopped caring. Just explain to him and preach patience to him like we have to do to ourselves


----------



## AlliCat

I wish they had Suave, V05 and NTM products where I live 

Once I finish these conditioners I wanna try Wen  Sally's Hair One was a hit with my hair back then so the original thing should be better right?


----------



## AlliCat

DarkJoy said:


> Cant believe I found an Aveda salon by accident near my house!
> 
> This means I don't have to pay shipping charges to try the anti-humectant pomade...



They have an anti-humectant pomade?!


----------



## lana

My twist out doesn't look dry for like the second time ever.  I guess I figured something out.  I need to use Shea Butter or even my whipped Shea Butter (which is thicker) to really stretch out the hair and coat the strands, then I applied ORS Curl N Hold pudding and twisted in flat twists (about 6) to the back. I didn't do those hard rollers, because they are tough to sleep in, so I did cocoon curls like Napptural85's youtube videos.  

I look cute! So it worked.

If anyone has tips on how to get my roots into the twist out pattern that my length holds so well.. please let me know. I usually end up with PUFFY roots and twisted out length.  I think I get close to the scalp, but I keep product off my scalp, so the only thing I can think of is getting lower to the scalp with the product.

Oh, I did this all from wet hair. I have to bun first, dry it as straight as possible, then twist with heavy shea butter or dare I say it, grease as my first layer, then my holding creme.  It's working for me. I think I'm on week 4 with no heat.


----------



## ajargon02

lana said:


> If anyone has tips on how to get my roots into the twist out pattern that my length holds so well.



Yup! On Naptural 85's channel look at her twist 101 vid. If you do a flat twist, you'll have definition from root to tip 

Eta: vid links below.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qSU7qTjAis&feature=youtube_gdata_player

&

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6ntmGdXXUw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Hope that helps!


----------



## myronnie

When I graduate I'm going to go all out and make myself a nice haircare basket featuring online vendors. I've been working way too hard..sigh.


----------



## Renewed1

Before going to bed, I ALWAYS moisturize and oil my hairline and sleep on my silk pillow case.

As soon as I wake up, my hairline is always dry.


----------



## menina

As much as I want to use up some of these products I don't feel like doing my hair. Booooooooooo lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Any ladies on the board obsessed with grammar and the 'passive voice'? PM ME. I need your help. Thanks! (Note: I don't like starting new threads - I'm shy!)


----------



## Saludable84

So, clarifying made my scalp stop itching. Oh man, its like casi cielo up here in this head!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## AlliCat

menina said:


> As much as I want to use up some of these products I don't feel like doing my hair. Booooooooooo lol



This!!


----------



## naturalagain2

So enjoying this break from doing my hair.


----------



## kandake

People think this half-wig is my hair.  I feel like a fraud.  People look so let down when I say it's not mine.


----------



## naija24

myronnie said:


> naija24
> If you don't mind me asking..how long have you guys been together? You're young (I think I'm around the same age as you) and this phase of your life should be free not constrained by someone that cares that much about physical looks.  I'm sorry I've seen your posts before and you seem like a nice girl but don't let someone else cause you inner turmoil.



myronnie, I don't mind at all~! We've been together almost 10 lovely months! I love him oodles and I've decided that he's gonna be my husband whether he knows it or not! 

He's very set on looks but "within reason" and he thinks that me going natural is okay, so long as I remain looking feminine. He is not a fan of short hair on women at all, unless it's like Rihanna or Halle Berry. Hell, I told him the other day I wanted an afro and he said "It's not 1970". He's pretty ignorant about hair and I hope to teach him how to be more tolerant! 

I'm willing to find a middle ground. I would prefer having straight hair whether I was natural or not so I don't mind being natural and having straight hair for him since I'm indifferent. 

But thanks for the nugget of advice <3 BTW, I'm 24.


----------



## AlliCat

I want to try Kerastase products


----------



## LivingDoll

I don't feel like my twist outs look professional. I look like I'm going to the beach from the neck up...


----------



## MsDee14

thinking of doing the crown and glory method until February of next year.


----------



## PureSilver

You know you should never run out of vitamins like:

SILICA
BIOTIN-
HAIR VITAMINS &
B-COMPLEX
I need to get back, the lack of is impacting my hair.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I missed my hair so I took out one Senegalese twist & played with the few loose strands. After about five minutes I twisted it right back up.

When my hair is loose I want it in a protective style, but when it's in a protective style I miss my hair...Smh !


----------



## Tonto

I've been wanting to purchase Sitrinillah for a while. When I noticed that hairveda was out of stock, I e mailed them - like 3 weeks ago?- and it's yesterday that I received an answer. I check the website up today, NO SITRINILLAH. Are they kidding me???


----------



## naija24

how do you know when your hair is growing while wearing braids/twists? I never keep them in long enough to feel a difference. I want to keep them in at least until Mid-September but I'm worried there won't be much growth and I miss my hair


----------



## AlliCat

Called 5 different pharmacies, no one has sulfur powder  and if they do have it, they want to see a prescription. Wth?!


----------



## Killahkurlz

LivingDoll said:


> I don't feel like my twist outs look professional. I look like I'm going to the beach from the neck up...



What about utilizing hair sticks and combs to create buns with ur twist outs?


----------



## hnntrr

Just spent 27 bucks on the only shampoo that doesn't destroy my hair.

This stuff better last for the next year. (Considering I only shampoo once a month.)

Uhg.


----------



## BostonMaria

Haven't combed my hair in days. I tried to scratch my scalp and I lost a finger.


----------



## MrsMelodyV

AlliCat said:


> Called 5 different pharmacies, no one has sulfur powder  and if they do have it, they want to see a prescription. Wth?!



I got mine from Safeway. They didn't have it in stock, but they order it and it's there the next day. Maybe you have to rephrase your question?


----------



## Destiny9109

I have a question, I just didn't want to start a new thread. Is starting Senegalese twists with a braid considered tacky? I've tried the starting with a twist method and I can't quite get it, it also doesn't seem as secure as starting with a braid.


----------



## hnntrr

Destiny9109 said:


> I have a question, I just didn't want to start a new thread. Is starting Senegalese twists with a braid considered tacky? I've tried the starting with a twist method and I can't quite get it, it also doesn't seem as secure as starting with a braid.



I braided mine and then twisted them, cause twisting from the root didnt help me either. People didn't really notice it


----------



## Beany

I gotta buy another steamer. My hair clearly misses it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I was so happy to be able to wash my hair today but nooooo i had to go to the gym yesterday & now I'm too sore to lift arms over my head. Smh


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

The portions of my hair that are fully natural are SSK city and it is driving me insane. 
Is this my future?


----------



## naija24

missing my hair. i am reading about transitioning with Dominican salon appts. anyone had any luck with that?

Also, I was looking at my facebook and I realize that I go from TWA to SL in about 12 months. I'm really hoping I can repeat that trend this year


----------



## Lissa0821

My co-worker  who I worked with when I first started at the company has gone natural.  Her hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  She is 60 about 85% grey and her hair is gorgeous.  It is has fullness and movement, its like a brand new head of hair.   She said she hasn’t had a perm in over a year.  She was getting it flat iron at the salon every two weeks but has found a new hairdresser from Baltimore, MD who is taking better care of it.    Her hair looks like it has so much life to it.    I have never seen her hair look this good since I met her.  I wanted to run my fingers through it so bad.


----------



## whiteoleander91

BostonMaria said:


> Haven't combed my hair in days. I tried to scratch my scalp and I lost a finger.



BostonMaria you're so funny lol


----------



## whiteoleander91

Chaosbutterfly said:


> The portions of my hair that are fully natural are SSK city and it is driving me insane.
> Is this my future?



If you're having problems with SSK, you probably need to use something heavy on your ends. Castor oil, some kind of heavy butter, or in my case (I sound like a broken record, I know lol) activator gel. Glycerin makes my hair happy, what can I say lol


----------



## MrsMe

I'm falling in love with my hair again.  I've done a lot of research to figure out how to take care of my forever-dry hair, tangles, SSK and most of all moisturization.

So far, what I'm doing is working for me and my hair is slowly gaining some moisture back and coming back to life.

ETA: ITA with whiteoleander91. My hair is like that too and nothing else works. 

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.


----------



## divachyk

It's a good feeling to detangle and 99% of the hairs are shed and not breakage.


----------



## Jobwright

Just got back from the beach last night. Pony tailed this morning after I drenched it with EVCO throughout and JBCO around the edges. Went to Sams club, stopped by my g'mas to say hey, got back home, unloaded, ran my fingers through my hair thinking it would be an oily mess...dry, dry, dry hair is all I got.  My hair soaked up all that oil... Time for a serious DC!


----------



## shasha8685

I need to wash my hair.


That's the thing about braids...they trap smells like a son of a gun!


----------



## Jobwright

Headed to the DC challenge to see what the ladies over there are raving about...or maybe it's time to break down and just buy some Aubrey's.  idk what but I know I need some super duper moisturizing slippy dc NOW!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> missing my hair. i am reading about transitioning with Dominican salon appts. anyone had any luck with that?
> 
> Also, I was looking at my facebook and I realize that I go from TWA to SL in about 12 months. I'm really hoping I can repeat that trend this year



You're a cutie!


----------



## naija24

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You're a cutie!



awww shucks! many thanks! If I get back to my hair length on the left side of the photo, I'd be happy. I should be there in another 4 months at the earlier. Like I've always said, I really don't care about "length" so much as fullness. Just enough to pull back with a clip is fine with me


----------



## Saludable84

Im just gonna plunge and flat iron. I just want to try it just once.


----------



## naija24

in need of a straight haired/heat trained natural hair buddy. recommendations? takers?


----------



## MileHighDiva

naija24, can you buy some knock off curlformers?  When I do a curlformer sets my hair looks chemically or thermally relaxed w/o the heat and the damage that goes along with it.  The first day you'll have spiral curls, the next day the the curls fall and it's straight, unless your do something to bring the curls/waves back.


----------



## Anticipatience08

It would be so awesome if my hair continues to thrive the way it has since I officially started my HHJ two and a half weeks ago. My stylist commented on all of the new growth I've already achieved in this short amount of time.

Sorry for neglecting you for so long, hair!


----------



## ms.tatiana

Just brought some emu oil online, can't wait fir it to arrive to start using on my edges


----------



## Saludable84

I need my LTG of WL hair to be here already… 1 more year to go, but I bet you Ill still be 25 for the umpteenth time when I reach WL


----------



## Tonto

Put on some medium twists and finally was able to order some Sitrinillah... two jars, please! I am excited! I need to keep my hair in for a month though so I will use them afterwards... excited nonetheless!


----------



## Ogoma

I get good and lasting definition with 'french braid' braid outs.


----------



## BostonMaria

naija24 said:


> missing my hair. i am reading about transitioning with Dominican salon appts. anyone had any luck with that?
> 
> Also, I was looking at my facebook and I realize that I go from TWA to SL in about 12 months. I'm really hoping I can repeat that trend this year



naija24 Be careful with the Dominican salons as they use lots of heat.  You don't want to get heat damage on your natural hair.  When I transitioned I used to rollerset at home and flatiron the roots myself.  I did go to the salon, but not too often because nobody knew how to deal with my transitioning hair


----------



## BostonMaria

Posted this on Facebook a few minutes ago


Dying my hair = 40 minutes
Deep conditioning, blow drying, flatironing my hair = 90 minutes
Walking outside and watching my hair go from straight to Afro = 5 minutes


----------



## **SaSSy**

_________________


----------



## SlimPickinz

BostonMaria said:


> Posted this on Facebook a few minutes ago
> 
> Dying my hair = 40 minutes
> Deep conditioning, blow drying, flatironing my hair = 90 minutes
> Walking outside and watching my hair go from straight to Afro = 5 minutes



Sounds like a MasterCard commercial. Priceless! Damn natural hair problems.


----------



## naija24

BostonMaria said:


> naija24 Be careful with the Dominican salons as they use lots of heat.  You don't want to get heat damage on your natural hair.  When I transitioned I used to rollerset at home and flatiron the roots myself.  I did go to the salon, but not too often because nobody knew how to deal with my transitioning hair



BostonMaria but couldn't I use dominican salons to become a heat trained natural? I mean, I've read threads about it and thus far, all I understand about it is that you use heat regularly.


----------



## Napp

I haven't touched my hair in days and I'm wondering how long I can go

I hate dealing with my hair. I can't wait till its long enough to wear straight or bun.


----------



## naija24

Napp said:


> I haven't touched my hair in days and I'm wondering how long I can go
> 
> I hate dealing with my hair. I can't wait till its long enough to wear straight or bun.



Napp why can't you wear it straight now? It looks like sans shrinkage, it's long enough to be SL if not full NL


----------



## Napp

naija24 said:


> Napp why can't you wear it straight now? It looks like sans shrinkage, it's long enough to be SL if not full NL



Its too hot and humid! Plus I need more length. My layers are not cut into a decent straight style right now.

I did a length check a few days agao ( im sl) and I just didn't have the patience to maintain straight hair at this length. If it were longer I would have put it in a ponytail and call it a day.


----------



## naija24

Napp I feel you. I just saw your blog. I'd kill to have that length and call it a day. I rarely do ponytails/braids whatever. I just like hair framing my face. I have ZERO idea how I thought I'd be happy with a fade after two years of NL/SL relaxed hair. Blargh. Totally regret my BC


----------



## spellinto

My hair is sooo dry right now. I'm surprised all my strands aren't simultaneously snapping.  I'm too lazy/tired to DC tonight though so my hair will have to fight through it until tomorrow!


----------



## Ogoma

I can't do the ayurvedic thing anymore. I just washed a mixed bowl of powders down the garbage disposal. Have a flashback of the clean-up involved and couldn't be bothered anymore. I am packing the rest up and sending it to a friend.


----------



## brownb83

Dyed my relaxed hair today (black) and it turned out great! I learned this technique from YouTube where you but petroleum jelly or grease on the ends of your hair or parts of your hair you don't want to dye. So I coated the last 2-3  inches of my hair and added some ors pak to the dye mix to hell with porosity. My hair was sooooft!

Then I dc with heat with ors pak. I roller set so I'm not worried about direct heat.  I'm so happy! Rinsing my hair wasn't cutting it.


----------



## BostonMaria

naija24 said:


> @BostonMaria but couldn't I use dominican salons to become a heat trained natural? I mean, I've read threads about it and thus far, all I understand about it is that you use heat regularly.



I use heat mostly in the fall and winter, but my hair isn't heat trained.  I am very careful so that my curls come back when I wash my hair.  My hair still shrinks up to my ears LOL 

If you want to be heat trained or wear your hair mostly straight then I don't see anything wrong with going to a salon.  Just be careful because the amount of heat that they use can cause set backs.


----------



## growingbrown

I think I'm going to start finger detangling my natural hair dry with oil. The first time went well and it made my styling process much easier.


----------



## havilland

growingbrown said:


> I think I'm going to start finger detangling my natural hair dry with oil. The first time went well and it made my styling process much easier.




ITA^^^^
I have to use oil on dry hair or else it's tangle city.


----------



## havilland

I need to unbraid my hair and deep condition. But i don't feel like it. 

Today is my only day to get it done without rushing......argh!


----------



## Babysaffy

My straighteners and blowdryer are on a summer holiday


----------



## Napp

I managed to make a psudo bun from a loose puff. I think I will be rocking the style all summer. I am taking summer classes and I need time to study.


----------



## Saludable84

Haven't used my steamer in forever. Seems like its only necessary in cooler months...

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## hnntrr

Thinking I might need to make a m/s spritz again. For people in the Boston area, do you notice if glycerin works well? Since it is so humid up here?

I was thinking of doing a mixture of 50% water, some glycerin, marula oil, avocado oil, some conditioner and maybe some honey if I can get my hands on some.


----------



## darlingdiva

growingbrown said:


> I think I'm going to start finger detangling my natural hair dry with oil. The first time went well and it made my styling process much easier.



That's the way I do it. I've tried other detangling methods, but I always go back to detangling in dry hair because I experience the least amount of breakage that way.


----------



## AlliCat

Finally decided on my Caribana hair - flexi-rod curls done on wet hair  did a trial run on my wig so letting those curls set for a couple days. If for whatever reason it doesn't turn out right, then my backup is the curly sensationnel one.


----------



## Nix08

AlliCat said:


> Finally decided on my Caribana hair - flexi-rod curls done on wet hair  did a trial run on my wig so letting those curls set for a couple days. If for whatever reason it doesn't turn out right, then my backup is the curly sensationnel one.



AlliCat I'm planning my caribana boat cruise hair myself... it will probably be a bun.   It's a daytime boat cruise. And I plan to get on bad


----------



## MsDee14

hnntrr said:


> Thinking I might need to make a m/s spritz again. For people in the Boston area, do you notice if glycerin works well? Since it is so humid up here?
> 
> I was thinking of doing a mixture of 50% water, some glycerin, marula oil, avocado oil, some conditioner and maybe some honey if I can get my hands on some.



Glycerin mixes have been my savior this summer. I'm in the Boston area btw.


----------



## mamaline

I think I'm going to try only washing my hair once every 2 weeks for the rest of the year. I'm beginning to think the manipulation of washing my hair once a week is doing my harm than good.


----------



## wheezy807

I'm probably gonna wash my hair when I get home tonight. I'll most likely dc overnight and shampoo it out in the morning.


----------



## Oasis

i think i found the hair i will wear for the rest of my life. or at least a couple of months.

i just did those "havana" style twists with marley hair and i love it! idk why i didnt do this ages ago. it looks amazing and it only took a fraction of the time it would take for me to do my poetic justice braids.

finally something flattering, protective, cheap and quick.


----------



## Meritamen

It's time for a serious search and destroy plus dusting session. Now if only I had a good pair of shears.


----------



## Jobwright

My plans today if I can get out of work at a reasonable time and get by the farmers market...prepoo with organic honey under a baggy and heat for about an hour.  Cowash it out with Wen Sweet Almond. Aphogee 2 min (haven't had a real protein treatment since my relaxer a month ago). Coffee under ORS DC for about an hour with heat. Rinse, roller set with Infusium moisture, vatika oil, Tresemme naturals (LOC).  I am typing this so my kids and husband don't distract me from my plans or forget something. I hope it goes well!  I also want to get back to Njoys oil at some point.  I have 2 bottles of it on my dresser right now. Maybe next week I will try to get back to it.  Not sure where to really fit it in...maybe an overnight prepoo the night before I cowash...we'll see.


----------



## Anticipatience08

I can't wait to try out this closure....my leave out hair is not working with this straight hair! After the wedding, I'll be trying some curlier hair so I can blend it with my natural curls.


----------



## pinkness27

I don't think maxi hair vits are working as well for me as Hairfinity was. I still have a bottle left and that will last me another month and a half. After that is done, I'll determine if I should switch back to HF. I'm also getting headaches with maxi this last month and I drink at least 6 glasses of water a day so I'm not sure why.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I want to uninstall my twists so I can dc & reinstall them, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## DarkJoy

Hmmm. Aveda Light Elements...me likey!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Tonto

It's been almost a month that I'm taking those MSM pills... and I'm breaking out!
I feel like I'm going to stop, though my nails are getting stronger and longer effortlessly.


----------



## Tonto

Just ordered some bamboo tea. As soon as it arrives, I will stop the MSM. I just can't break out!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Dec will be 3 1/2 years since I started my hair journey. Ooooweeee! I need to get a life.


----------



## Renewed1

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Dec will be 3 1/2 years since I started my hair journey. Ooooweeee! I need to get a life.




pre_medicalrulz  girl I wish I had that type of growth in 3 years!!!  


As for myself, I need to find ways to style my hair.  I've gotten so lazy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm not over my hair per say but umm err these box braids are everything right now!


----------



## Saludable84

Saw one of my hair crushes that lives around my way in Starbucks with 4 Celie Plaits!!!! 

I'm not that much in love, so I won't be blind to the weirdness of that style, but this is why I told pre_medicalrulz I thought it was a style!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## LivingDoll

So I straightened my hair for the first time in almost 6 months. Major letdown. It feels so thin and I haven't gotten as much growth as I anticipated. I kinda feel like my hair grew better when I was relaxed. This really sucks.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Renewed1 said:


> pre_medicalrulz  girl I wish I had that type of growth in 3 years!!!
> 
> 
> As for myself, I need to find ways to style my hair.  I've gotten so lazy.





Saludable84 said:


> Saw one of my hair crushes that lives around my way in Starbucks with 4 Celie Plaits!!!!
> 
> I'm not that much in love, so I won't be blind to the weirdness of that style, but this is why I told pre_medicalrulz I thought it was a style!
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Anticipatience08

I need to alter my shampoo schedule to fit my sulfur mix challenge schedule better so I'm not walking around here looking greasy LOL


Another perk of working from home...I can be fully engaged in my HHJ without having to make myself look presentable for the office. It's rare that I even put on real clothes unless I'm getting out of the house, and even then I don't have to dress professionally.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Smooth hair is the BIDNESS !


----------



## Killahkurlz

Saludable84 said:


> Saw one of my hair crushes that lives around my way in Starbucks with 4 Celie Plaits!!!!
> 
> I'm not that much in love, so I won't be blind to the weirdness of that style, but this is why I told pre_medicalrulz I thought it was a style!
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Mayb it wasn't being worn as a style and just a at home or not doing anything do to keep her hair from being wild. I kno I'll go out n plaits because I'm secure enough to go out and b called celie and I actually get a lot if compliments with my 4 plaits even tho it's just a after wash style


----------



## Killahkurlz

BostonMaria said:


> I use heat mostly in the fall and winter, but my hair isn't heat trained.  I am very careful so that my curls come back when I wash my hair.  My hair still shrinks up to my ears LOL
> 
> If you want to be heat trained or wear your hair mostly straight then I don't see anything wrong with going to a salon.  Just be careful because the amount of heat that they use can cause set backs.



On utube this girl.had the idea to roller set wet clean hair with large rollers and let that air dry. When u take the rollers out, ur hair will.b smooth so ull only need to pass the.iron over ur hair once to remove.the roller.curl.  it works amazingly.


----------



## Saludable84

Killahkurlz said:


> Mayb it wasn't being worn as a style and just a at home or not doing anything do to keep her hair from being wild. I kno I'll go out n plaits because I'm secure enough to go out and b called celie and I actually get a lot if compliments with my 4 plaits even tho it's just a after wash style



I've never seen anyone like that. I figured it was just for the day, but since she was out, also thought maybe she figured it could be both. It looked messy. Nonetheless, I still love her hair!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Killahkurlz

Saludable84 said:


> I've never seen anyone like that. I figured it was just for the day, but since she was out, also thought maybe she figured it could be both. It looked messy. Nonetheless, I still love her hair!
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



True. The only other ppl around here that do the celie here outside r usually the occasional older woman that looks rough lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Killahkurlz said:


> On utube this girl.had the idea to roller set wet clean hair with large rollers and let that air dry. When u take the rollers out, ur hair will.b smooth so ull only need to pass the.iron over ur hair once to remove.the roller.curl.  it works amazingly.



That's exactly how i rollerset; airdried. I turn the AC off so i can dry in 45 mins though. With the AC on, it will remain damp until the morning. Lol


----------



## Mande30

pre_medicalrulz said:


> That's exactly how i rollerset; airdried. I turn the AC off so i can dry in 45 mins though. With the AC on, it will remain damp until the morning. Lol


 

Turn the AC off       You lost me right there.........


----------



## MsDee14

Had these braids in for a little over a week and I can see growth already. 
This is the only time I wish I didn't. lol. 
I need these to stay neat for at least 2 more weeks before I re-do the front!


----------



## nerdography

I finally got the moisture balance right, my hair felt so bad before. I ended up having to deep condition for 8 hrs. I think the protein in the Elasta QP olive oil and mango butter moisturizer dried out my hair. Even though it's far down the list I guess it was enough to effect it.

Even after washing the DC out my hair felt bad, but after adding the Koils by Nature Shealoe leave-in and giving it time to soak in my hair feels amazing.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Mande30 said:


> Turn the AC off       You lost me right there.........



Yup! The AC has the air in my place 'wet'. When i turn it off and open up the windows, it dries quicker. Of course, only at my place. When Im at my mother's, I dont have to do all of that.


----------



## naija24

i'm really craving having long thick natural hair  i never had natural hair be longer than NL so this will be interesting. i have set myself to be a straight haired natural but idk if i want to go the DB or BKT route or whatever. so many options T_T and i'm not even two months post. 

transitioning, i feel like, is going to consume me. it should not be this serious, right?


----------



## MsDee14

^^ it shouldn't consume you. 
When I transitioned, I came up with a plan and stuck to it. I didn't think too much about it until I had urges to big-chop.
One thing I will say is that I wanted length quick. I came to realize with time..length will come.


----------



## naija24

but it's hard because whenever i want to go natural i just chop my hair off. this time, i want to transition and it's this WAITING AND WAITING AND WAITING that's really getting to me. plus, i want super straight hair all the time and people are saying you can't do that AND transition so now i'm like well nutters, what do i do?

I am giving myself until April to really consider cutting off my relaxed ends but i may just not care at all and keep both textures.


----------



## MsDee14

naija24 said:


> but it's hard because whenever i want to go natural i just chop my hair off. this time, i want to transition and it's this WAITING AND WAITING AND WAITING that's really getting to me. plus, i want super straight hair all the time and people are saying you can't do that AND transition so now i'm like well nutters, what do i do?
> 
> I am giving myself until April to really consider cutting off my relaxed ends but i may just not care at all and keep both textures.


 
You can have straight hair all the time, but there is a risk you will lose some of your curl pattern. 
To safely do it, I would suggest..washing, roller-setting(ponytail one once you get a lot of new-growth) and flat-ironing your hair every 2-4 weeks. 

There is a chance your ng might revert between washes, but that's something you can deal with once it happens.


----------



## naija24

MsDee14 I don't care if my curl pattern changes a bit over time if I'm always wearing it straight you can't notice anyway.


----------



## Anticipatience08

I may be doing an overnight DC because I just got around to applying it to my hair and I'm soooooo tired right now. I doubt I'll still be awake 45 minutes to an hour from now.

I'm just proud of the fact that I didn't procrastinate and not DC at all. I'm way off schedule tonight.


----------



## ckisland

Wrong thread. . . .


----------



## JosieLynn

I just want to wake up with hair to my butt lol Lord grant me patience lol


----------



## bronzephoenix

Someone help.. is BSB "bra strap bottom"?

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## bronzephoenix

And what is whip??

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## Beany

bronzephoenix said:


> Someone help.. is BSB "bra strap bottom"?
> 
> Proverbs 31:30



Between shoulder blades. Whip means between waist and hip, I believe


----------



## MileHighDiva

bronzephoenix said:


> Someone help.. is BSB "bra strap bottom"?
> 
> Proverbs 31:30



Below Shoulder Blade=BSB


----------



## whiteoleander91

bronzephoenix *b*elow *s*houlder *b*lade and I think "whip" is between waist and hip...maybe lol


----------



## Anticipatience08

Anticipatience08 said:


> I may be doing an overnight DC because I just got around to applying it to my hair and I'm soooooo tired right now. I doubt I'll still be awake 45 minutes to an hour from now.
> 
> I'm just proud of the fact that I didn't procrastinate and not DC at all. I'm way off schedule tonight.


 

And I totally fell asleep with DCing


----------



## niknakmac

Why ask for help when your really want to continue doing the same thing you have been doing that has your hair falling out and stunted.  Stop wasting peoples time.  Why come on a board where the majority of people have curly or kinky hair and state how much you hate it.  GTFOOHWTBS


----------



## Holla

I would love to live in an environment that helps my hair to retain moisture so that I don't have to moisturize/seal all the time.  High humid area maybe?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Why ask for help when your really want to continue doing the same thing you have been doing that has your hair falling out and stunted.  Stop wasting peoples time.  Why come on a board where the majority of people have curly or kinky hair and state how much you hate it.  GTFOOHWTBS



Lol there are posters who still actually do this exact same thing. Drives me insane!


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I made my own aloe vera juice. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## MsDee14

Caught my self patting my head at work today to relieve the itch. 


Will do an acv rinse tonight


----------



## AlliCat

I'm guilty of neglecting my hair under my wig  can't remember the last time I moisturized and sealed. On the plus side at least I'm not using heat


----------



## naija24

in my life, it's like every black woman i know is either already natural or transitioning to natural. SUCH PRESSURE OMG.

i want to transition but man, black women and their bandwagons. i feel like i shouldn't be wearing twist extensions because i'm not even several months post. i'm not even two months post. i should be rocking straight hair until december. can't wait to take these twists out.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> in my life, it's like every black woman i know is either already natural or transitioning to natural. SUCH PRESSURE OMG.
> 
> i want to transition but man, black women and their bandwagons. i feel like i shouldn't be wearing twist extensions because i'm not even several months post. i'm not even two months post. i should be rocking straight hair until december. can't wait to take these twists out.



Lol girl you so crazy! Why are you worried about other chics & their bandwagon? Just do you - transition, relax, transition, relax. Just do Naija


----------



## naija24

it's hard because this is the first time in my life i feel like people actually care what *I* do with my hair. Everyone has something to say. Gfs get on me for relaxing my hair. Bf gets on me for cutting my hair. So many new types of hair treatments from being on this board and i'm super conflicted as to which way to go. this is all very overwhelming.

i just want SL hair again


----------



## Saludable84

naija24 said:


> in my life, it's like every black woman i know is either already natural or transitioning to natural. SUCH PRESSURE OMG.
> 
> i want to transition but man, black women and their bandwagons. i feel like i shouldn't be wearing twist extensions because i'm not even several months post. i'm not even two months post. i should be rocking straight hair until december. can't wait to take these twists out.



At the end of the day it's about what you want to do. 

Back when I started my journey I was getting mucho pressure to be natural. I have no problem with the transition, but I felt it wasn't something I wanted. I got pressure from family and friends, meanwhile, none of them could give me a good reason why I should, just that I should. I stuck with my personal choice to stay relaxed. Now these same people are asking me for advice. 

What I'm trying to tell you is if you want to do something, don't do it because others make you feel like you should, do it because you want to. And if you don't, its your choice. You have to live with your decisions not naysayers. There will always be a bandwagon; the question is are you a follower or a leader?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> it's hard because this is the first time in my life i feel like people actually care what *I* do with my hair. Everyone has something to say. Gfs get on me for relaxing my hair. Bf gets on me for cutting my hair. So many new types of hair treatments from being on this board and i'm super conflicted as to which way to go. this is all very overwhelming.
> 
> i just want SL hair again



When do YOU feel youre at your most beautiful self?


----------



## naija24

Honestly, I feel the most beautiful at full Shoulder Length with chin length bangs. I cut my hair this January 1) to be natural 2) i had a lot of personal crap going on and freaked out and chopped off my hair. i wasnt' happy with having zero length so i relaxed as soon as i could.

relaxed or natural, i don't really care. i just want low maintenance SL hair again.


----------



## melahnee

I had a hair NIGHTMARE last night. my hair was almost hip length in the dream but every strand looked like a combination of all these from the root allll the way down:





blegh. I'm like disgusted it's almost painful to look at that  i woke up and *felt up my weave* hang in there


----------



## naija24

I have always had ends like that in the past.

They never really bothered me until I came to LHCF. It would be ugly if it was all over my hair and not just the ends though. I can see how that woudl be a scary dream.


----------



## SuchaLady

I want my buns to be smooth again. Not this texlax crap.


----------



## SuchaLady

AlliCat do you sew your wigs on or do you use clips?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

That awkward moment you go into a thread to give advise and the whole big bang theory of hair has already commented and all you can do is slowly walk out lmfao


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

melahnee said:


> I had a hair NIGHTMARE last night. my hair was almost hip length in the dream but every strand looked like a combination of all these from the root allll the way down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blegh. I'm like disgusted it's almost painful to look at that  i woke up and *felt up my weave* hang in there




Long lengths come with split ends, ssk and scissor rehab.  Its part of that world

When I was tlb I still had split ends...  anyone that length with for the most part.  If you stress a lot about split ends hl might be hard for you to obtain as well as maintain.  You have to realize how old the ends of your hair is by that time.  They've gone through thangs!  Seen some thangs! lol

All you can do is minimize it and baby those ends like fine silk


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

melahnee said:


> I had a hair NIGHTMARE last night. my hair was almost hip length in the dream but every strand looked like a combination of all these from the root allll the way down:
> 
> blegh. I'm like disgusted it's almost painful to look at that  i woke up and *felt up my weave* hang in there



BOL!!! Lmbo!!!! You so silly.


----------



## Beany

Just mailed my sister 3 bottles of Giovanni direct leave in. This used to be a staple, but I found something better and it's just been sitting in my closet collecting dust. I wish her hair liked glycerin I would surely send her these Soultanical products I bought for no reason.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> I want my buns to be smooth again. Not this texlax crap.



When I roller set, its smooth again. When I air dry its a nest for squirrels.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Incognitus

Beany said:


> Just mailed my sister 3 bottles of Giovanni direct leave in. *This used to be a staple, but I found something better *and it's just been sitting in my closet collecting dust. I wish her hair liked glycerin I would surely send her these Soultanical products I bought for no reason.




Beany How are you going to mention a better product you found and NOT give us the name?! Now get back in here and give up the deets... :axehunter:


----------



## AlliCat

SuchaLady said:


> AlliCat do you sew your wigs on or do you use clips?



I use clips and take it off each night and put it on a mannequin head. Makes it easier to style that way too


----------



## AlliCat

U-part wig for the win once again...Was checking into the gym and the girl looked at me in awe and said I have such beautiful hair, I said thank you and she asked if I was natural lol


----------



## Renewed1

Yeah, I fell like wearing weaves.  It's been YEARS since I worn any weaves.  But I'm so feeling the instant hairstyle, the moment I wake up.  

Now to find someone cheap to do it!!!


----------



## leiah

I've been wearing my hair out too much. Can't do anything without moving my hair out of the way and snapping a few strands in the process. 

Today i was putting my hair in a bun in the bathroom and this girl was just staring with her mouth wide open haha. She complimented my hair and apologized for staring. It was cute


----------



## SmilingElephant

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> You have to realize how old the ends of your hair is by that time.  They've gone through thangs!  Seen some thangs! lol



This made me !

SN: I need to buy like....6 bottles of rinse out conditioner! Like...huge bottles of cone-free thick conditioner. I love the GVP conditioning balm...but its only 16 ounces and barely lasts me two weeks!


----------



## SuchaLady

I think hair journaling is a little excessive but I did this bun about 2 weeks ago and that thing was popping. But what did I use on it?!


----------



## brownb83

Rollerset my hair last night and had to run to the store, black lady behind me was quietly weave checking me. Lol I'm only between sl and apl


----------



## Beany

Incognitus  I've been using tresemme natural conditioner as a LI for about a year.My newest hit, yes to carrots pampering conditioner mixed with water vit e and sunflower oil, will be replacing tresemme after I get through the last 2.5 bottles left in my stash.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Emu oil is making me itch ughh, it better be worth it on my edges


----------



## yoleee

ms.tatiana said:


> Emu oil is making me itch ughh, it better be worth it on my edges



It made my head itch too, plus I had big chunks of white stuff wherever the emu oil had touched! I never touched it after I scratched the white stuff and some hair roots came off with the chunk!


----------



## bronzephoenix

Annoyed at myself... I had the grand idea to trim all of my hair straight across in the back awhile ago while it was straightened. I didn't consider that my nape has more shrinkage than anywhere else on my head... I wear my hair curly 99.9% of the time. Without the longer layers in the back it looks like I have an A-line when its out and my mid/high ponytail looks upside down  it'll be a long time before I can fix this.

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## havilland

ms.tatiana said:


> Emu oil is making me itch ughh, it better be worth it on my edges



If i was you, i would Stop using it. You may be havin a reaction to it. Itching like crazy is usually NOT a good sign.


----------



## Saludable84

Wondering if a waist length half wig is tooooooo much....

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> Wondering if a waist length half wig is tooooooo much....
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Nope         10char


----------



## Destiny9109

I notice I haven't been retaining length the way I was when I started my journey about 4 years ago. I was SERIOUSLY on top of my game, using heat weekly and all.
I need to go back to that regimen and see how I come out.


----------



## NappyNelle

My hair was GLORIOUS this afternoon. Then I left the house and it was over.  Good thing I brought a banana clip with me.


----------



## hnntrr

Is anyone else familiar with 3c cottony coarse textured hair?


----------



## DarkJoy

coarse as in thick strands or coarse as in really kinky? I was thinking your crown was a fine type 4...hnntrr


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Procrastination is the debil. I've had this conditioner in for 5 hours now .


----------



## Aireen

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Procrastination is the debil. I've had this conditioner in for 5 hours now .


I read 5 days.  Girl, you're good.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@Aireen

5 days?! I'd have moisture overload like a mutha' right now.


----------



## hnntrr

DarkJoy said:


> coarse as in thick strands or coarse as in really kinky? I was thinking your crown was a fine type 4...hnntrr



Coarse as in thick strands. I think the back of my head might be 3c, my crown might very well be a type 4...but I can't tell because of no curl definition at all. I don't think my strands are fine at all since I can see all my hair big as day when I shed. And I am really protein sensitive in which I thought finer strands needed more protein and coarser strands needs more moisture. 

In which case if I have course AND fine strands that sucks . 

The back alternates between pencil sized and pen spring sized spirals the front is doing that weird S curl thing or its completely straight


----------



## Napp

I feel like I just don't have time to care about my hair anymore


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

It is just hair



 But hair is important to me so....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Uh huh. No one told me that oils on the ends of synthetic weave would bring it back to life. No more crunchy, dry frizzy mess! 24 hours later it absorbed the oils pretty nice. Great fluffiness.


----------



## ms.blue

Blowdried my hair naked and I like the results better than using heat protectant.   This won't be weekly or monthly occurance  but sistawithrealhair may have a point about using heat protectant.


----------



## caliscurls

Wigs are a great product junky deterrent....


----------



## HanaKuroi

ms.blue said:
			
		

> Blowdried my hair naked and I like the results better than using heat protectant.   This won't be weekly or monthly occurance  but sistawithrealhair may have a point about using heat protectant.



What did she say?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Destiny9109

caliscurls said:


> Wigs are a great product junky deterrent....



This is one of the reasons I'm thinking about trying weaves for a while.


----------



## Rocky91

Got a deep conditioner in my head for the first time in a lonnnng while.
Gonna ride this weave out for 3 more weeks, I think.


----------



## bronzephoenix

If I can finish this rollerset & get it dry before my lunch date, I PROMISE to quit tryna do everything I see Kiki an 'em doin on YouTube...

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## Ogoma

My hair looks good, but it is as dry as the Sahara. I would not be using that product on my hair ever again. It is like it is drying my hair out. WTH!


----------



## keranikki

hnntrr said:


> Coarse as in thick strands. I think the back of my head might be 3c, my crown might very well be a type 4...but I can't tell because of no curl definition at all. I don't think my strands are fine at all since I can see all my hair big as day when I shed. And I am really protein sensitive in which I thought finer strands needed more protein and coarser strands needs more moisture.
> 
> In which case if I have course AND fine strands that sucks .
> 
> The back alternates between pencil sized and pen spring sized spirals the front is doing that weird S curl thing or its completely straight



I think you are my hair twin. I have an intermingling of fine/thick hair strands that spiral in the nape, become tighter towards the crown, them become wavy/straight in the front. What are your concerns?


----------



## Saludable84

Went shopping for a human hair wig… Thats not human hair. As I touch my cone filled roller set hair, that is not human hair in them wigs. My hair feels much better than that!


----------



## Jobwright

Ogoma said:


> My hair looks good, but it is as dry as the Sahara. I would not be using that product on my hair ever again. It is like it is drying my hair out. WTH!



What did you use?


----------



## ms.blue

HanaKuroi said:


> What did she say?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Pretty much that deep conditioning the hair helps protect the hair from heat and weigh the hair down.  I just noticed that my hair is actually softer and absorbed the leave in and moisturizer I used by not using any heat protectant on my hair when I blowdried.


----------



## Jobwright

Went to Whole Foods today to finally pick up and try Aubrey Organics condish. Wouldn't you know they just stopped selling it...thanks...


----------



## Ogoma

Jobwright said:


> What did you use?



Curls Curl Souffle



Jobwright said:


> Went to Whole Foods today to finally pick up and try Aubrey Organics condish. Wouldn't you know they just stopped selling it...thanks...



What? When did they stop selling Aubrey conditioners?


----------



## Jobwright

^^^^Maybe it's just my Whole Foods but when I couldn't find any on the shelf, they said it did not sell well enough to keep it.  I started to buy some Yes to Carrots but they only had the big bottle and didn't want to spend $10+ for something I was not sure would work well for me.  So I am still on the hunt for an excellent DC without a lot of "stuff" that in it...


----------



## Ogoma

I am going to trim tomorrow and protective style for the rest of August. It will be 3 year since my last relaxer September 6 and I am curious to see where I am. Three years since the follicle beneath my scalp started its relaxer-free journey .

Plan for august - exercise, eat nutrient-rich foods, have my hair off my body, deep condition at least 2x this month, co-wash at least 1x a week, cleanse my hair at least 1x a week, and moisturize daily.

Excited to see where I will be at the beginning of September. ~1 inch from BSL now and after my trim I will 1.5 inches or so away.


----------



## hnntrr

Jobwright said:


> ^^^^Maybe it's just my Whole Foods but when I couldn't find any on the shelf, they said it did not sell well enough to keep it.  I started to buy some Yes to Carrots but they only had the big bottle and didn't want to spend $10+ for something I was not sure would work well for me.  So I am still on the hunt for an excellent DC without a lot of "stuff" that in it...



You can get it on Amazon! I have also seen it at SOME Targets.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I want to use one sulfur mix that doesn't dry my hair out! ONE...JUST ONE! ....!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

[USER=297946]EnExitStageLeft[/USER];18808807 said:
			
		

> I want to use one sulfur mix that doesn't dry my hair out! ONE...JUST ONE! ....!



Have you tried Njoy's sulfur mix?  It's not drying IMO


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

LovelyLouboutin

I have and I sold it after the first use. My hair was like the sahari the next day. I think I'm sulfur sensitive because nothing works . I probably just need to give up on the sulfur mix dream  lol!


----------



## Saludable84

I've been acting brand new and wearing my hair out and in ponytails. But I don't feel guilty, I have to enjoy my hair sometimes.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Incognitus

Jobwright said:


> Went to Whole Foods today to finally pick use try Aubrey Organics condish. Wouldn't you know they just stopped selling it...thanks...



Jobwright I purchase mine at Viamin Shoppe. They always have a nice selection in stock.


----------



## Meritamen

Finally set my hair appointment for mid-August. Looking forward to the much needed trim.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I just shingled my hair for the first time time.  Drying time is insane.


----------



## Saludable84

Why am I just now realizing that the HL/TBL challenge is for 2014. I don't want that length, but I don't mind the challenge either.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> Why am I just now realizing that the HL/TBL challenge is for 2014. I don't want that length, but I don't mind the challenge either.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Don't be scurrred! Come on & join us!!


----------



## mamaline

For all of the moms in here, I need some help with my daughter's hair. I posted a thread in the Children's Hair Care forum, but it doesn't get as much traffic as this forum does. I think that even naturals who aren't mothers could help as well. Thanks ladies. 

Here is the thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=18810237#post18810237


----------



## divachyk

My hair use to love products with hydrolized wheat protein, now it rejects it. Makes it feel like it's received a protein treatment - dry, brittle & coarse. I don't get that shift. Makes me mad because I have good products collecting dust.


----------



## MsDee14

Going to keep these braids in for 8 weeks instead of 6. 
I have no weekends free between now and September. 
Luckily..I have not gotten sick of these yet.


----------



## HanaKuroi

My hair feels good. I don't know what to do with it. It feels balanced.

 I don't want to tip the scale. 

I need a product that is balanced.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Just got my hair braided for vacation. I wish they were a little longer but it's fine. I'm ready to get in the water now lol. I had a huge growth spurt when I got my hair braided last year. I hope the same happens this time. I love how soft my hair's been lately.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> My hair use to love products with hydrolized wheat protein, now it rejects it. Makes it feel like it's received a protein treatment - dry, brittle & coarse. I don't get that shift. Makes me mad because I have good products collecting dust.



Likewise. I think its an LP thing. For me HWP adds toooooooo much stretch and caused wet breakage. Happens every time. HWP has be so scared of stretch that if I see, I break out the keratin ASAP.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Tonto

I am breaking out like crazy! and the thing is I've stopped taking my MSM pills almost a week ago. Gosh! It never happened to me since this very day smh NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Castor Oil is my hair's best friend. Moisturized hair ERR'TIME!


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84, I think I had LP from the start and HWP worked like a champ. Moisturized hair every time. Now? Not at all! I definitely can believe it's a LP thing though because my hair is protein sensitive for that reason. ETA: Have you tried WEN Fig? It has HWP.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84, I think I had LP from the start and HWP worked like a champ. Moisturized hair every time. Now? Not at all! I definitely can believe it's a LP thing though because my hair is protein sensitive for that reason. ETA: Have you tried WEN Fig? It has HWP.



Well I have actually been using HWP in my SD WGBC and its working well. Dont understand because in the past it would have been breakage city. I haven't tried the WEN Fig because it has HWP. I'm too scared.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Aireen

My hair anorexia is extreme now. I'm looking at girls with shorter hair than mine and thinking "Omg their hair looks so long! Why does my hair not appear as long as theirs?!" when my hair is at least 3 inches longer. These girls don't have ultra long necks either.


----------



## MsDee14

Tonto Sorry to hear. Are you drinking tons of water? That may help get the MSM out of your system faster. Vitamin C also helps.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Tonto said:


> I am breaking out like crazy! and the thing is I've stopped taking my MSM pills almost a week ago. Gosh! It never happened to me since this very day smh NEVER AGAIN!



I thought sulfur/msm was good for the skin  I'm sorry your dealing with this dear. 

We're you taking the msm for hair growth? Have you considered applying it topically instead?


----------



## JosieLynn

does anyone have short torso's like me? In the quest for understanding what will be my next length goal after BSL i realized that MBL on me will be passed before I even get to BSL! I dont think im a particularly low bra wearer but BSL is like 13in where my whole torso is 22in, making MBL at 11....is that weird????


----------



## DivineNapps1728

JosieLynn said:


> does anyone have short torso's like me? In the quest for understanding what will be my next length goal after BSL i realized that MBL on me will be passed before I even get to BSL! I dont think im a particularly low bra wearer but BSL is like 13in where my whole torso is 22in, making MBL at 11....is that weird????




JosieLynn,
I was thinking about this the other day actually. My torso is on the shorter side of average, but my bra sits low; bsl/mbl/wl seem to be relatively close in position with bsl & mbl being at the same spot. 

Once I reach full mbl I'll be shooting for waist length; body markers of length are less subjective than clothing markers.


----------



## growbaby

JosieLynn said:


> does anyone have short torso's like me? In the quest for understanding what will be my next length goal after BSL i realized that MBL on me will be passed before I even get to BSL! I dont think im a particularly low bra wearer but BSL is like 13in where my whole torso is 22in, making MBL at 11....is that weird????



Yeap, from neck to tailbone measures 20in .. MBL would be at 10in & my bra sits at 8.5in. I made this discovery a few weeks ago when I was arguing everyone down in the BSL challenge that I was nowhere near MBL. Boy did I look foolish after the measurements were done lol.


----------



## Killahkurlz

DivineNapps1728 said:


> I thought sulfur/msm was good for the skin  I'm sorry your dealing with this dear.
> 
> We're you taking the msm for hair growth? Have you considered applying it topically instead?



Things like msm, biotin, etc that r good for the skin makes ur skin go through a flush to get rid of the toxins n ur body (breakouts.) But once those r gone, u should have nice skin


----------



## jbwphoto1

So I'm looking at random stuff on the internet today and noticed one of those ads that follows you from page to page is about dancer stuff.  I click on the link and find they have, "dance supply wigs."  

I actually think the one in black in very cute!  I could definitely see someone pulling off the pink one for an event or costume party.

http://www.discountdance.com/dancewear/accessories/wigs/page1


----------



## JosieLynn

someone needs to make a WSL 2014 challenge...:scratchch


----------



## ms.blue

I must've been tardy to the party but when did aubrey organics change the ingredients of their gpb conditioner?


----------



## HanaKuroi

ms.blue said:
			
		

> I must've been tardy to the party but when did aubrey organics change the ingredients of their gpb conditioner?



Which gpb? There are more than one.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ms.blue

HanaKuroi said:


> Which gpb? There are more than one.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



The regular one.  I just received my order from vitacost and I noticed the bottle changed and the ingredients changed as well.  I opened the bottle up to see if it smelled the same, which it did but I'm not happy with the change.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

JosieLynn said:


> someone needs to make a WSL 2014 challenge...:scratchch



Go for hit!!!!


----------



## DivineNapps1728

ms.blue said:


> The regular one.  I just received my order from vitacost and I noticed the bottle changed and the ingredients changed as well.  I opened the bottle up to see if it smelled the same, which it did but I'm not happy with the change.




ms.blue,
Once you use it please report back on it's efficacy. There's been some debate as to whether ingredients in Aubrey conditioners were actually changed or if the ingredient list has been expanded in an attempt to be less elusive & more accurate.

I use HSR & purchased a few bottles of the _new _formulation; the consistency was different, but my results were the same.


----------



## naija24

so ready to take out these twists ...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

I work really hard not to be rude to people.  But OMG!!!!!  Ok, I'm better


----------



## ms.blue

DivineNapps1728, I will this weekend.  I'm hoping it will still work the same since this is the only conditioner that never did my hair wrong.  I'm mad that I only bought two bottles last yr, had I had the foresight that this would happen. ..I would've bought a bunch of these conditioners.


----------



## Ogoma

Killahkurlz said:


> Things like msm, biotin, etc that r good for the skin makes ur skin go through a flush to get rid of the toxins n ur body (breakouts.) But once those r gone, u should have nice skin



Unless it leaves you with acne scars because then you just have a whole new set of problems.


----------



## SuchaLady

Getting ready for my fall/winter weave quest! I'm ready.


----------



## sounbeweavable

I'm getting the hair growth itchiness like crazy since I started oiling my scalp again. Annoying, but for a good cause I guess.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I REALLY want to wear my hair straight for convocation this weekend, but I'm afraid I'll put in all the hard work and end up with a frizzed out mess.

Decisions, decisions.

If I had a solid backup hair style I'd press it & pray for low humidity, but roll with the punches regardless.


----------



## Tonto

MsDee14 said:


> Tonto Sorry to hear. Are you drinking tons of water? That may help get the MSM out of your system faster. Vitamin C also helps.


Yes MsDee14, I drink a lot of water and eat tons of fruits and veggies. Luckily, the break outs seem to be going away but never again. My bamboo leaf tea just came in the mail, I'm putting a lot of hope in it to make my skin look like before


----------



## Tonto

DivineNapps1728 said:


> I thought sulfur/msm was good for the skin  I'm sorry your dealing with this dear.
> 
> We're you taking the msm for hair growth? Have you considered applying it topically instead?


Yes I was taking it for growth but also to take some type of vitamins. My nails are growing like crazy though but my skin... they are actually pills instead of soft gels so should I grind them and add them to my DCs?


----------



## Tonto

Just received my bamboo leaf tea and my Sitrinillah - I ordered two packs of each- I am very excited! And I really hope my face goes back to having no break outs and no weird thing. I'd rather have a good looking skin than anything else. Hair is easy to "fix".


----------



## Lucie

My hair is getting longer.


----------



## Jobwright

Jobwright said:


> ^^^^Maybe it's just my Whole Foods but when I couldn't find any on the shelf, they said it did not sell well enough to keep it.  I started to buy some Yes to Carrots but they only had the big bottle and didn't want to spend $10+ for something I was not sure would work well for me.  So I am still on the hunt for an excellent DC without a lot of "stuff" that in it...



Went to Whole Goods in the next city over today between work stops and picked up the Aubrey Organics. So it was just my local Whole Foods that stopped selling it. I purchased the shampoo and condish so I will try it out once I get out from under the dryer with this honey in my hair. Kinda excited!  I bought the honeysuckle kind...


----------



## heirloom

I should have never strayed from the denman. Knots and tangles = gone


----------



## HanaKuroi

Jobwright said:
			
		

> Went to Whole Goods in the next city over today between work stops and picked up the Aubrey Organics. So it was just my local Whole Foods that stopped selling it. I purchased the shampoo and condish so I will try it out once I get out from under the dryer with this honey in my hair. Kinda excited!  I bought the honeysuckle kind...


AO shampoo is harsh! Take it back.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## naija24

Sometimes I wonder if anyone here relaxs after 8 weeks or is that against the LHCF gospel?


----------



## Jobwright

HanaKuroi said:


> AO shampoo is harsh! Take it back.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



The AO Honeysuckle shampoo  was a little harsh. I didn't see your post until now. Thanks for the heads up though!  But the condish, OH MY!!!!!  It was awesome!!!!!!  I noticed after the fact that I bought AO Island condish not the honeysuckle but it must have been a gift from the Devine because it made my hair soooooooo soft and detangled with perfect ease!  I dc'ed with it for about 15 minutes under the dryer.  I loved it so much that I used a tiny bit as a leave in over Vatika oil.  Roller set and under the dryer now.  

I don't shampoo often but what poo would you suggest.  I have As I Am clarifier and ORS for chelating.  For in between cowashes, what would you suggest is a good moisturizing poo?

My hair is sooooo soft, I may need to use Aphogee Green Tea spray this week to bring a little firmness back.  I'll see after tomorrow eve.  Still learning the moisture protein balance thing...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if anyone here relaxs after 8 weeks or is that against the LHCF gospel?



Do you mean relax at 8 weeks? Because the majority of us relaxes after 8 weeks.


----------



## naija24

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Do you mean relax at 8 weeks? Because the majority of us relaxes after 8 weeks.



Lol. Yes, I meant AT 8 weeks. I think the standard is 10-12 weeks but people stretch to 12-16 weeks when they want to stretch.


----------



## JaneBond007

Feeling I made a mistake, bought the strongest strength Nairobi because that was the only one that size and more economical at the O.  No Avlon there now.  I hope this relaxer is fresh and not old.  I guess I could doctor it with oils to buffer it a bit.  I should have just paid the extra and gone to Sleekhair...but we had to order something else and I was trying to get in ont he free shipping and 10% discount.


----------



## Saludable84

naija24 said:


> Lol. Yes, I meant AT 8 weeks. I think the standard is 10-12 weeks but people stretch to 12-16 weeks when they want to stretch.



There is nothing wrong with 8 weeks. There is someone on here who I believe stated she relaxes every 8 weeks, but the recommendation is after 8 weeks to promote thickness, health and not have chemicals eating through your hair faster than you can retain it. If you can take care of it, then do it. It's not a crime, its just something most may not practice. Doesn't mean it cannot be done.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> Lol. Yes, I meant AT 8 weeks. I think the standard is 10-12 weeks but people stretch to 12-16 weeks when they want to stretch.



Ahhh I see. Im not lucky enough to have NG @ 8 weeks like some of these other lucky ladies. Lol


----------



## LexiDior

Im about to cut this crap off my head!! I rather be bald, taking care of my hair is so hard. I look around at other people who have long hair and want it but It feels like its never going to come. I do so much, DCing, washing, PCing and it still breaks and sheds. I watch my protein and moisture and I even take vitamins. I should see a bunch of hair on my shoulders after I comb. What else do I have to do??????


----------



## HanaKuroi

LexiDior said:
			
		

> Im about to cut this crap off my head!! I rather be bald, taking care of my hair is so hard. I look around at other people who have long hair and want it but It feels like its never going to come. I do so much, DCing, washing, PCing and it still breaks and sheds. I watch my protein and moisture and I even take vitamins. I should see a bunch of hair on my shoulders after I comb. What else do I have to do??????



You may have to change your products and regimen. Shampoo can be drying. Some people's hair rejects cones and breaks and sheds. 

You may want to add tea rinsing, henna or ayurdevic powders.

Don't give up. There is a thread for struggling naturals. I can't remember exactly what it is called.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## JosieLynn

i am usually really good with my hair but every so often i get a rough patch of time where my hair doesnt want to cooperate, and that's when i usually get sick of it and put it up in a protective styles like braid extensions....trying not to do that this time around....but the temptation is so strong


----------



## Killahkurlz

LexiDior said:


> Im about to cut this crap off my head!! I rather be bald, taking care of my hair is so hard. I look around at other people who have long hair and want it but It feels like its never going to come. I do so much, DCing, washing, PCing and it still breaks and sheds. I watch my protein and moisture and I even take vitamins. I should see a bunch of hair on my shoulders after I comb. What else do I have to do??????



Don't cut! If u do ull never know what could have been. Never give up! U could b right in the verge of a break through!!


----------



## Killahkurlz

Ogoma said:


> Unless it leaves you with acne scars because then you just have a whole new set of problems.



Which is what I'm dealing with lol. But there ra lot of YouTube videos to help get rid of them. Have yet to watch one


----------



## naija24

LexiDior said:


> Im about to cut this crap off my head!! I rather be bald, taking care of my hair is so hard. I look around at other people who have long hair and want it but It feels like its never going to come. I do so much, DCing, washing, PCing and it still breaks and sheds. I watch my protein and moisture and I even take vitamins. I should see a bunch of hair on my shoulders after I comb. What else do I have to do??????



Cutting your hair and starting over doesn't automatically guarantee that you'll suddenly have a better chance of growing your hair long. Trust me!! Better to figure out the problem and change up your regimen now. 

I wish I just joined LHCF before cutting all my hair off. I would have been back to full SL by now.  

Fortunately I should be back to my pre-BC length by October or so.


----------



## naija24

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ahhh I see. Im not lucky enough to have NG @ 8 weeks like some of these other lucky ladies. Lol



I have too much thick *** new growth after 8 weeks which is why I am have a hard time contemplating a stretch or transition. I'm aiming for at least a twelve week stretch and if I can handle that I'm going to go forward with my transition to natural. 

I just want thick straight hair. The lady I usually go to for relaxers does it too strong and I lost all my volume.


----------



## Monaleezza

Random thought: I want long hair without having to do the work to achieve it! Help me.

I forget to tie my hair when I lay on the sofa or go to bed at night. Especially when I'm having whoowhoo with the hubby!

I have hair growth vitamins, but I forget to take them most days.

I do moisturise and seal. I even henna. But I have no specific products that I swear by and no regime that I stick to!

My hair is the longest it's ever been at bsl!! Although I'm doing nothing to stop it, I'm scared it'll all fall out soon!! Aargh! I have no solution for my self made problem!!
Utter laziness!!


----------



## kandiekj100

My goal is to keep these crochet kinky twists in until the end of the month. I was so excited, thinking after this month is up, I'll be 6 months post and can finally relax. However I realized I still would about 3-4 weeks to go. I know I can still relax at the end of the month, but I already told myself I was going to go 6 months, so that's what I'm going to do. 

So, all I have to do is figure out what I will do to my once I take out my current style. 
I was thinking of doing the crochet again, but instead doing a curly style. I've been looking all through yt and seems the hair that's like 3c/4a type hair really works well with crochet. You can't really see the knots at all if you do it right.


----------



## gorgeoushair

Does anyone know of a butter/cream that works like CD Healthy Hair Butter and has the same consistency?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I'm back at the length I was before I met the SHS! 

I just spent two hits flat ironing my hair to see how long it is and it's reverting already  I guess I'll never be able to get swangin straight hair at home. Then again, I didn't roller set first so.....

I'm in that limbo between SL and APL. Probably be here til next year lol.


----------



## Nyssa28

Exercising has really dried my hair out....I need to figure this thang out!


----------



## Beany

Anxiously awaiting my new steamer. Contemplating buying HH Grow Wild and mixing it with a good olive oil


----------



## Killahkurlz

I love my hair! I love afro textured hair!! That is all.


----------



## Killahkurlz

naija24 said:


> Cutting your hair and starting over doesn't automatically guarantee that you'll suddenly have a better chance of growing your hair long. Trust me!! Better to figure out the problem and change up your regimen now.
> 
> I wish I just joined LHCF before cutting all my hair off. I would have been back to full SL by now.
> 
> Fortunately I should be back to my pre-BC length by October or so.



Oh gosh me too!!! I definitely would have transitioned longer.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Killahkurlz said:


> I love my hair! I love afro textured hair!! That is all.



I was thinking the same thing when I stepped out of the shower earlier today. Highly textured hair is so beautiful! I love all my kinks and curls.


----------



## Saludable84

Anakinsmomma said:


> I'm back at the length I was before I met the SHS!
> 
> I just spent two hits flat ironing my hair to see how long it is and it's reverting already  I guess I'll never be able to get swangin straight hair at home. Then again, I didn't roller set first so.....
> 
> I'm in that limbo between SL and APL. Probably be here til next year lol.




This past June, I was at a wedding and one of the women there who is natural got her hair flat ironed by professionals that were hired to do hair for the event. Within an hour her hair frizzed up. She didn't know what to do because she normally doesn't do anything to her hair. I asked her if they used anything on her hair and she didn't know. I told her she needed something with keratin. Within minutes of spraying a keratin spray on her hair, it went down dramatically. One of the girls touched it up and she had not a reversion the rest of the night.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Hmmm.,,,keratin you say? Making a note for next time...


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Tonto said:


> Yes I was taking it for growth but also to take some type of vitamins. My nails are growing like crazy though but my skin... they are actually pills instead of soft gels so should I grind them and add them to my DCs?




Tonto, I'm not sure how grinding the pills and adding them into conditioner would work & sulfur based products can be very drying when used on the length of one's hair. In any case, I use a sulfur oil mix and a sulfur ointment solely on my scalp with good results & no skin related consequences.

Also, gelatin is supposed to be good for hair/skin/nail growth & strength; I've yet to try gelatin supplements, but I plan to in a few weeks.


----------



## tequilad28

new discovery thanks to research and you wonderful ladies in LHCF. Florida heat and humidity  +my hair= dry, puffy hair(I discovered that I higher than normal porosity hair) BUT THEN did a final acv rinse and slapped some on before my leave in..I think we have a winnner My hair is uber soft after I did my flat twist out and day 4 its still holding up.


----------



## kandiekj100

My husband is a weirdo. He actually doesn't mind the smell of neem oil. I use it for my scalp and it works wonders but wow the smell really does just linger and I definitely don't like that, but actually kind of likes it. What's wrong with this guy? I think he's the only person that has said that, lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Tired of the box braids. Attempting to keep them in until the end of August at least


----------



## kennylee2013

I don't know why people feel I am tired of my  TWA just because I put some braids in my hair for two before going on vacation.  I love my hair, just using low maintenance for the two weeks.


----------



## Renewed1

Had to cut about 5 inches of damaged hair in the front.  

And I still need to chop off another inch.

Le Sigh!


----------



## Tonto

I figured that if I really need to get to BSL by December, I need to do more than protective styling. I am already going back to wigging my hair. Feeling like purchasing another wig though... I'm taking my bamboo tea daily, doing a light exercising session, eating right, massaging my scalp, sealing my hair and hoping for the best.
I will be doing more henna, more hot oil treatment and everything will be alright *praying*


----------



## Embyra

Hairdresser where I work wants to cut and blow dry my hair .....I'm worried ... -____- has he even cut hair  like mine before ....don't want heat damage ........would die of I end up with a jacked up haircut and have to wear my tied back till it grows out :-/ .... Those round brushes he has looks scary .......

Ramble over


----------



## Jobwright

I have a super addictive and perfectionist personality. I am so in to this hair thing, I want to cowash my hair daily.  I know it is a no-no for my fine hair but its just so much I want to try so I can get my hair just the way I want it...long, strong, full of body, sheen and shine.  Patience, patience, patience


----------



## faithVA

I do not feel like doing my hair tonight. But if I don't do it tonight I will regret it tomorrow.


----------



## MileHighDiva

faithVA, your new avi looks awesome!  Hold your hand up to the screen of your laptop or surf and swipe device, so I can give you an "High Five"!  How long is your hair when you pull it?  Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## faithVA

[USER=299138 said:
			
		

> MileHighDiva[/USER];18834171]faithVA, your new avi looks awesome!  Hold your hand up to the screen of your laptop or surf and swipe device, so I can give you an "High Five"!  How long is your hair when you pull it?  Inquiring minds want to know



 That made me laugh. I actually gave you a high five back  
Thank you for the compliment. She and I are getting along a bit better for now 

My hair is all over the place. The longest part in the front reaches my top lip bu  most reaches the tip of my nose. My crown is EL. The rest is NL. I hope to graze SL by the end of the year. We will see. I'm just glad my 2 strand twists are starting to look normal.


----------



## winona

I'm a hoarder when it comes to my absolute favorite products because these stupid butt suppliers stop selling stuff

Now why in the world did Sally's stop selling Excelsior Millennia Mud Reconstructor it is amazing  now I got to use my supply sparingly because I refused to pay $13 for what I use to pay $6 for :/ whyyyyyyy


----------



## HanaKuroi

Embyra said:
			
		

> Hairdresser where I work wants to cut and blow dry my hair .....I'm worried ... -____- has he even cut hair  like mine before ....don't want heat damage ........would die of I end up with a jacked up haircut and have to wear my tied back till it grows out :-/ .... Those round brushes he has looks scary .......
> 
> Ramble over



Girl........ Just say no. I am scared.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## SuchaLady

Your hair has grown so much faithVA! Great job.


----------



## BostonMaria

I roller set my hair today. Took me TWO hours to dry!!!! What the heck!!! LOL 

I promised myself that I will start taking better care of my hair from now on. I'm going back to pampering my hair once a week.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

SuchaLady said:


> Your hair has grown so much faithVA! Great job.



Thank You!


----------



## whiteoleander91

your hair has grown a lot faithVA  your hair looks beautiful and healthy


----------



## faithVA

whiteoleander91 said:


> your hair has grown a lot faithVA  your hair looks beautiful and healthy



  Thank You!


----------



## DarkJoy

Finally dusted. Made about 40mini twists and snipped 1/4 inch off each one. The twists looked wild and scraggly on my fine low density hair so I took them down. So well defined! But still wild. So now I got them French rolled for the night under my bonnet. Hoping this tames them and fills them out. Got a date tomorrow!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Embyra

HanaKuroi said:


> Girl........ Just say no. I am scared.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Loool I I know just the thought of it has me a little sweaty palmed  

But damn it I need a haircut!!


----------



## Nix08

Panic is slowly building. ...my steamer is broken. ...dh said he would look at it for me.  What if he can't fix it
It's not easy getting steamers in Canada for a reasonable price


----------



## *CherryPie*

I'm going back to the crack.  I mean relaxer.  I'm both, excited and nervous. Its been YEARS.

I can't wait to not have slightly oily hair all of the darn time. and I'll finally be able to see some length without having to stretch a curl. And within an hour of taking my braids down, my hair turns into an afro.

Okay. I just made myself more excited.  Y'all see how easy it is for me to make myself happy.

I can't wait til my relaxer gets here!!!


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA your hair grew overnight! Look at your curls! I need to check out your blog! Plump and juicy an shiny curls! Keep up whatever you are doing!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];18836705]faithVA your hair grew overnight! Look at your curls! I need to check out your blog! Plump and juicy an shiny curls! Keep up whatever you are doing!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Girl stop playing  Overnight nothing. That was a looong year  But hopefully the toughest part is behind me. Thanks for all your help. You helped me get my regimen where it is. I will always be grateful to your for that.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> Girl stop playing  Overnight nothing. That was a looong year  But hopefully the toughest part is behind me. Thanks for all your help. You helped me get my regimen where it is. I will always be grateful to your for that.



I don't know about all that, but if I helped in any small way that makes me happy! :hugs:

I can't wait until next year to see where your hair is at! Your transformation has been so exciting for me and DD. I am so happy for you. You were consistent and patient. I admire that and I hope other struggling ladies see you as a role model and inspiration.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Saludable84

My cousin asked me of if I still use megatek. I told her I haven't in a while. Apparently, she's been keeping up with it. No wonder her ponytail caught up with mine so soon....

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## JosieLynn

having a teaching session with my little sisters about natural hair


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Wont be renewing my subscription this year. Hopefully I get to HL by Dec before I go though.


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> I don't know about all that, but if I helped in any small way that makes me happy! :hugs:
> 
> I can't wait until next year to see where your hair is at! Your transformation has been so exciting for me and DD. I am so happy for you. You were consistent and patient. I admire that and I hope other struggling ladies see you as a role model and inspiration.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 TOtally agree with you HanaKuroi! It's been amazing watch faithVA get on it with her regimen and persevere! 

 Almost  out of AO BC. Might spring for the Rose Mosqueta if it doesnt have any allergens it in...Oooo!


----------



## GettingKinky

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Wont be renewing my subscription this year. Hopefully I get to HL by Dec before I go though.



Why are you leaving us pre_medicalrulz?  Your hair progress has been very inspiring to me I will miss seeing you around :-(


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

GettingKinky said:


> Why are you leaving us pre_medicalrulz?  Your hair progress has been very inspiring to me I will miss seeing you around :-(



Lol thanks.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I was in walmart today browsing in the hair aisle and a lady asked what I was about to buy. I pointed to V05 and she gave me the blankest stare I ever seen. She then explained to me that my hair will fall out because those products were for "Them white folk". I asked her to recommend me something and you know what she recommended? Luster Pink.  

...I walked away giggling .


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I was in walmart today browsing in the hair aisle and a lady asked what I was about to buy. I pointed to V05 and she gave me the blankest stare I ever seen. She then explained to me that my hair will fall out because those products were for "Them white folk". I asked her to recommend me something and you know what she recommended? Luster Pink.
> 
> ...I walked away giggling .




I hate Luster's. I swear it calamine lotion, just relabeled!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## havilland

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I was in walmart today browsing in the hair aisle and a lady asked what I was about to buy. I pointed to V05 and she gave me the blankest stare I ever seen. She then explained to me that my hair will fall out because those products were for "Them white folk". I asked her to recommend me something and you know what she recommended? Luster Pink.
> 
> ...I walked away giggling .



Wowuh........!!!!!!!


----------



## LivingInPeace

Had a dream that I devided to go to a salon to get my hair trimmed. I got home and couldn't figure out why my hair looked so different. Then I realized she had cut my almost BSL hair to neck length and had relaxed it. I looked at the back what I thought was an unusually large part was an oozing, bloody chemical burn. I went back to the salon to confront her. She said she assumed I wanted a relaxer and that she needed to even up my hair. 

Well I ended up on the news because of the disturbance I caused I didn't want to leave the house because my hair looked so limp and lifeless and most of it was gone. And I realized I was going to have to start lurking in the relaxed threads to get help.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

LivingInPeace said:


> Had a dream that I devided to go to a salon to get my hair trimmed. I got home and couldn't figure out why my hair looked so different. Then I realized she had cut my almost BSL hair to neck length and had relaxed it. I looked at the back what I thought was an unusually large part was an oozing, bloody chemical burn. I went back to the salon to confront her. She said she assumed I wanted a relaxer and that she needed to even up my hair.
> 
> Well I ended up on the news because of the disturbance I caused I didn't want to leave the house because my hair looked so limp and lifeless and most of it was gone. And I realized I was going to have to start lurking in the relaxed threads to get help.



Woow that dream sounds a little too real ...I'm getting nervous just reading about it


----------



## ChasingBliss

Got a wash and set a few days ago. When the stylist was blowing out my natural (for the first time since the big chop) hair, I noticed how thick, full, long and even my crown was. During the decades with a relaxer, my crown NEVER looked like that. It was alway thin, short broken and uneven...even when the rest of my hair reached waist length a few years back. It always looked horrible. 

I'm amazed at how full to the very ends my entire head of hair is. I realized that relaxing really jacked my poor head up.


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz uhhhh where are you going?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I think I'm ready to go back to my natural blonde hair color....getting tired of using henna.....think I'll go get an Aveda color consult. Color my hair and then let my roots grow out.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> pre_medicalrulz uhhhh where are you going?



Lol away from all the relax vs natural debates and the cattiness. Lol


----------



## havilland

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Wont be renewing my subscription this year. Hopefully I get to HL by Dec before I go though.



U will be missed.  Thanks for letting us know!  

There are so many ladies that disappear and don't tell anyone so we don't get a chance to say goodbye. 

Good luck with your hair goals.  I wish u all the best.


----------



## FelaShrine

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol away from all the relax vs natural debates and the cattiness. Lol



Cant say I even blame you. People werent THIS open for the disdain for relaxheads in the past,. wonder who pissed in the bowl of Cheerios.

anyway currently under the steamer with SSI Avacado


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol away from all the relax vs natural debates and the cattiness. Lol



Awww don't go.  I'd take your relaxed hair over struggle twists


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol away from all the relax vs natural debates and the cattiness. Lol





FelaShrine said:


> Cant say I even blame you. People werent THIS open for the disdain for relaxheads in the past,. wonder who pissed in the bowl of Cheerios.
> 
> anyway currently under the steamer with SSI Avacado



pre_medicalrulz we will miss you so much. Good luck on your HHJ.
FelaShrine, I don't pay them any attention. It's ridiculous really.


----------



## SuchaLady

Okay let me go read this thread backwards


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Okay let me go read this thread backwards



I will have to do that tonight SuchaLady, I'm lost. Cliff notes, anyone,


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm just as lost Diva ^^^


----------



## LivingInPeace

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Woow that dream sounds a little too real ...I'm getting nervous just reading about it



When I woke up and realized it was just a dream, I was so happy! I did feel my hair to make sure my twists were still there!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

> Originally Posted by pre_medicalrulz View Post
> 
> Lol away from all the relax vs natural debates and the cattiness. Lol


Lurking is a better option. PLEASE DON'T GO! *insert ugly cry face here*


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I will have to do that tonight SuchaLady, I'm lost. Cliff notes, anyone,



SuchaLady

I already stated something in RHT. pre_medicalrulz is correct. The cattiness is annoying. You can't even breathe without being attacked or criticized nowadays. It's like some people live to start drama. I cannot with this thread anymore. It gets worse by the post.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Jobwright

This is depressing. I came here to be motivated to see and do better, to learn, share and grow together. What the world!  I don't care what hair type, hair texture, color, chemical or whatnot, whatever. If you figured it out, help me. And if I can help somebody, I pray God bless me to do that. The way to win is to win. Don't let anybody beat you out of your blessing or stop you from being a blessing. The nastiness, wherever it may come from, will be moved out of my way and yours if you stay on the right path. I WILL WIN every time, all the time. The hard part is not winning, it's waiting for the win that is so hard. Chin up ladies!  This forum is what WE make it. Put positivity out there and that's what it will be. Now...lets grow some super healthy beautiful kinky, curly, straight, natural, relaxed, texlaxed hair!!!!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];18838161]TOtally agree with you HanaKuroi! It's been amazing watch faithVA get on it with her regimen and persevere!
> 
> Almost  out of AO BC. Might spring for the Rose Mosqueta if it doesnt have any allergens it in...Oooo!



Thank You ladies. 

DarkJoy, have you tried the Swimmer's Conditioner? I want to try that next. I think I have tried all of the rest.


----------



## faithVA

The cattiness can be annoying but the same strategy of avoiding it in real life work here as well. I just try to roll around it when I see it coming. I also tend to notice who is who and let them talk to themselves. I am learning to just not respond as if they are speaking to me. But if I ever reach my goal I'm not sure I would stay around, but we will see. I may be a master of oversight by then


----------



## havilland

FelaShrine said:


> Cant say I even blame you. People werent THIS open for the disdain for relaxheads in the past,. wonder who pissed in the bowl of Cheerios.
> 
> anyway currently under the steamer with SSI Avacado



I'm natural (now) and I still LOVE relaxed hair. I love healthy hair. I JUST LOVE HAIR. 

I guess I came late and didn't experience any disdain here while I was relaxed or maybe I just don't notice it because I tend to ignore negativity and keep it moving. 

But to all my relaxed sisters who are feeling unloved and unwelcome I'm sending you ALL some of my love because I appreciate each and every one of u!  

I just don't get why we have to divide.....over differences in hair style..... Jeesh....can't we just live and let live?

I hope everyone doesn't start bailing when they hit their goals.  It was invaluable to me when I was a newbie to see veterans and be able to learn from them.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

After reading what I'd have to do to remove henna color, guess I'll stick with henna. Not worth possible damage.


----------



## Embyra

Spent half the day looking up curly cuts ....








Then found shai ameil on Instagram and want to slit my wrist FML.!! these crappy London natural stylist :-/


----------



## whiteoleander91

why do I always read 'crochet' like crotch-it lmao


----------



## Ogoma

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> After reading what I'd have to do to remove henna color, guess I'll stick with henna. Not worth possible damage.



I went for a color consult and the colorist said she would have to bleach it to lift the henna. I decided it was not worth it as well.


----------



## AlliCat

Nothing quite like the feeling of a fresh and clean scalp


----------



## whiteoleander91

If I could get my activator gel in 5 lb tubs like I can with Eco Styler, I would be _set_. It's my staple moisturizer and I feel like I'm always having to run out to get more *kicks dirt*


----------



## hnntrr

I love the feeling my my curls pushing my braids up.


----------



## naija24

debating if i should get a trim or not. I am terrified at the idea of getting rid of .5 inch of hair once I take my braids out. any length I gain would be amazing so I don't want to lose anything. Someone convince me of the pros/cons of getting a trim post takedown please.

I'm thinking about holding out until I'm SL but i don't know for sure. 

hnntrr long how have you had braids in and how long do you plan to keep them installed?


----------



## PJaye

Jobwright said:


> *I came here to be motivated to see and do better, to learn, share and grow together.* What the world! *I don't care what hair type, hair texture, color, chemical or whatnot, whatever. If you figured it out, help me. And if I can help somebody, I pray God bless me to do that.*


 


This! 

I had no idea that shade was being thrown at relaxed heads. The only funk I ever smelled was always directed at heat trained naturals and their "damaged" tresses.

If a person cannot be of service to another individual, it is always best that they remain quiet (that's as nice a sthu-n-myob as I can muster this evening).


----------



## JosieLynn

whiteoleander91 said:


> If I could get my activator gel in 5 lb tubs like I can with Eco Styler, I would be _set_. It's my staple moisturizer and I feel like I'm always having to run out to get more *kicks dirt*



 i totally feel this way about all the products I love, why can I not buy gallon loads at a time?!?!?! lmbo


----------



## whiteoleander91

JosieLynn said:


> i totally feel this way about all the products I love, why can I not buy gallon loads at a time?!?!?! lmbo



right?! I'd save money and gas if I could buy my staples by the liter. Imagine! a liter of my favorite serum, a gallon of my favorite conditioner, deep treament masque, etc. I'm going by the BSS tomorrow, wish me luck


----------



## Napp

I wish more struggling naturals knew about keratin and non keratin smoothing treatments. They can be a great thing just as long as they aren't done with high heat or too often.  If it wasn't for these treatments I could not manage my natural curls and keep my sanity.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Okay, "Can I Ask a Dumb Question"?  Which thread has all of the shade against relaxed heads?  TIA


----------



## BostonMaria

Napp said:


> I wish more struggling naturals knew about keratin and non keratin smoothing treatments. They can be a great thing just as long as they aren't done with high heat or too often.  If it wasn't for these treatments I could not manage my natural curls and keep my sanity.



Hey I'd love to hear about it

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

MileHighDiva said:


> Okay, "Can I Ask a Dumb Question"?  Which thread has all of the shade against relaxed heads?  TIA



BOL!!!!!! Look at little Miss Trouble Maker Lol


----------



## AlliCat

Last night's detangling session was absolutely crazy. I unraveled my cornrows and did a quick shed hair removal with a wide tooth comb. Then a more thorough detangle with a smaller comb and some Komaza. Washed my hair and the amount of MATTED and dreaded parts  I somehow stayed calm and patiently and slowly worked through with my fingers and the tail end of a comb. It was crazy. I was literally sliding out one strand at a time out of a huge mass of confusion until I got down to the last strand and removed a huge wat of shed and tangled hair. It would have been a nightmare if I wasn't mentally prepared for it. But luckily I got most of the tangles out. Next time I'll leave the cornrows in for max 3-4 weeks. It also didn't help that I'm 4 months post.


----------



## Lucia

havilland said:


> I'm natural (now) and I still LOVE relaxed hair. I love healthy hair. I JUST LOVE HAIR.
> 
> I guess I came late and didn't experience any disdain here while I was relaxed or maybe I just don't notice it because I tend to ignore negativity and keep it moving.
> 
> But to all my relaxed sisters who are feeling unloved and unwelcome I'm sending you ALL some of my love because I appreciate each and every one of u!
> 
> I just don't get why we have to divide.....over differences in hair style..... Jeesh....can't we just live and let live?
> 
> *I hope everyone doesn't start bailing when they hit their goals.  It was invaluable to me when I was a newbie to see veterans and be able to learn from them*.




havilland


I'm glad you said that bc there was a time when longhairs were being chased away in droves and to our detriment some have never come back and their knowledge on hair growing and health went with them. 
 I hope those responsible (you KNOW who you are) are in a better state of mind now and appreciate the fact that every longhair diva that stays on does so to help not just to flaunt their length. 

Excuse me for high jacking this thread but I've been wanting to say this for a long time


----------



## whiteoleander91

**long post**

So I went by the BSS (alas, no 5 lb tubs of activator gel  lol) and had a convo with the shop owner. There is an Asian owned BSS just down the street from the one I went to, and I asked him how hard it is having to compete with them. He told me that he isn't having trouble at all, and that ppl come into his shop all the time telling him about how rude the Asian owned BSS (ABSS) shop keepers were to them, and how they weren't going to go back. 

I've been to the ABSS before and they were always friendly to me when I was checking out, but they would watch me sometimes when I would be browsing the aisles and would keep walking by me, 'checking' on me. They were poorly stocked, too. The BSS I go to is STOCKED, they have _everything_, just tons of high and low end stuff, _plus_ the owner is very friendly and down-to-earth. 

Unfortunately when I move into my new place I will be very far from this particular BSS (I live near my school,  I was commuting from my parents house while taking a few summer classes) sooo I won't be able to stop by as often. He was very honest with me, and told me that the ABSS ppl just didn't care about black women. He told me he always chats up his costumers, he's willing to help ppl out if they are short on cash, etc. He always asks me what I use on my hair whenever I come in, and even ordered blue Eco after I came in the first time looking for it and they didn't have it. Every time I go there it seems like they have more stuff, and he told me it's b/c women come in asking for things or mentioning things, and he'll go and order it. He said if they can't get it from me, they'll go get it from somewhere else. I'm going to make it a point that every time I come home for visits that I swing by there and pick up some gel or something. It really is a nice BSS.


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> whiteoleander91;18843917[/USER]]**long post**
> 
> So I went by the BSS (alas, no 5 lb tubs of activator gel  lol) and had a convo with the shop owner. There is an Asian owned BSS just down the street from the one I went to, and I asked him how hard it is having to compete with them. He told me that he isn't having trouble at all, and that ppl come into his shop all the time telling him about how rude the Asian owned BSS (ABSS) shop keepers were to them, and how they weren't going to go back.
> 
> I've been to the ABSS before and they were always friendly to me when I was checking out, but they would watch me sometimes when I would be browsing the aisles and would keep walking by me, 'checking' on me. They were poorly stocked, too. The BSS I go to is STOCKED, they have _everything_, just tons of high and low end stuff, _plus_ the owner is very friendly and down-to-earth.
> 
> Unfortunately when I move into my new place I will be very far from this particular BSS (I live near my school,  I was commuting from my parents house while taking a few summer classes) sooo I won't be able to stop by as often. He was very honest with me, and told me that the ABSS ppl just didn't care about black women. He told me he always chats up his costumers, he's willing to help ppl out if they are short on cash, etc. He always asks me what I use on my hair whenever I come in, and even ordered blue Eco after I came in the first time looking for it and they didn't have it. Every time I go there it seems like they have more stuff, and he told me it's b/c women come in asking for things or mentioning things, and he'll go and order it. He said if they can't get it from me, they'll go get it from somewhere else. I'm going to make it a point that every time I come home for visits that I swing by there and pick up some gel or something. It really is a nice BSS.



Is he black? white? other? I was confused I wasn't sure from the post. Does he have a large hair selection? I think that was what some of the threads mentioned they thought would be a problem. 

This would be good info for the person who was looking to open their own store. Can't remember the thread.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Napp said:


> I wish more struggling naturals knew about keratin and non keratin smoothing treatments. They can be a great thing just as long as they aren't done with high heat or too often.  If it wasn't for these treatments I could not manage my natural curls and keep my sanity.



Napp question. I've been semi stalking your blog for awhile now.

Is there any smoothing treatment that you can put in your hair without having blow dry and flat iron for it to kick in? 

Like a super smoothing conditioner I can use as a styler for my WnGs?


----------



## whiteoleander91

faithVA lol sorry, I didn't realize I didn't specify. He is black. He has a lot of hair in his store, but I've never checked the different brands to see all of what he carries.


----------



## whiteoleander91

There is also a mini hair salon inside the BSS and I think the woman that I usually see over there doing hair is his wife. She is Asian, and he has his daughter sometimes ring up customers (she "looks mixed" to me, and I see the two of them talking to each other sometimes so I'm pretty sure that is her mom) which might have something to do with how well stocked they are. I really don't know.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I feel the urge to buy products. I want a new cleansing conditioner and some bamboo tea.


----------



## Napp

shawnyblazes said:


> Napp question. I've been semi stalking your blog for awhile now.
> 
> Is there any smoothing treatment that you can put in your hair without having blow dry and flat iron for it to kick in?
> 
> Like a super smoothing conditioner I can use as a styler for my WnGs?



shawnyblazes the most effective smoothing treatments need some heat to be activated. Its the way the formulas work. They need heat to create the polymers that coat the hair and make it more manageable.

There are some formulas that you can apply, rinse out and flat iron later but those still need heat. Also arosci has a formula that you only blow dry in that may be an option to consider. Also Alter ego has a heatless one if I'm not mistaken. Its called spherique and its not too expensive either.

I'm not too up to date about all of the low heat options out there because I am not too sure how they work and it would remind me too much of getting a relaxer.

I hope I answered your question


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Napp said:


> shawnyblazes the most effective smoothing treatments need some heat to be activated. Its the way the formulas work. They need heat to create the polymers that coat the hair and make it more manageable.
> 
> There are some formulas that you can apply, rinse out and flat iron later but those still need heat. Also arosci has a formula that you only blow dry in that may be an option to consider. Also Alter ego has a heatless one if I'm not mistaken. Its called spherique and its not too expensive either.
> 
> I'm not too up to date about all of the low heat options out there because I am not too sure how they work and it would remind me too much of getting a relaxer.
> 
> I hope I answered your question



Napp .  What about sitting under a dryer to heat it in?  I'm not a blowdryer or flat iron (er).  I like the concept of the smoothing treatments, not so much the heat activation part.

I've been using henna for 4 years and it pretty much smoothes my hair, I was just looking for a conditioner option, or an option where I dont need to blow dry/flat iron it in.


Thank you for answering my questions 

ETA I saw this on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Alter-Ego-Spherique-Ritual-Set/dp/B009SRAFQK/ref=pd_sim_sbs_bt_2. Is this what you were referring to?


----------



## Napp

shawnyblazes said:


> Napp .  What about sitting under a dryer to heat it in?  I'm not a blowdryer or flat iron (er).  I like the concept of the smoothing treatments, not so much the heat activation part.
> 
> I've been using henna for 4 years and it pretty much smoothes my hair, I was just looking for a conditioner option, or an option where I dont need to blow dry/flat iron it in.
> 
> 
> Thank you for answering my questions
> 
> ETA I saw this on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Alter-Ego-Spherique-Ritual-Set/dp/B009SRAFQK/ref=pd_sim_sbs_bt_2. Is this what you were referring to?




I have done this before and for some reason the results weren't as good. I did a rollerset with the formula and when i went to do the flat iron portion it was extra stinky. I think I might try again though with a different formula.

Yes thats the stuff. According to the instructions you just apply and rinse it out. I haven't tried it myself so I have no idea how effective it is on Afro textured hair.


----------



## Igotstripes

I go off to college next month no idea how I want to do my hair. I'm so excited


----------



## Ogoma

I need someone to create baseball caps with snaps. I hate having to make a choice between my hair and protecting myself from the sun when running. Cancer risks always wins out, but so tiring having every day things work against your hair.


----------



## JosieLynn

about to go on a mini product-junkie spree, been seeing too many products i've been wanting to try lately, plus my family is 99% women so all my stuff gets used up so quick


----------



## Naphy

I am torn between relaxing my hair and putting a 3/4 wig OR getting another full weave + closure and continue my stretch ...
Just writing that made me realize how foolish I am lol. Stretch all the way !


----------



## naija24

Naphy said:


> I am torn between relaxing my hair and putting a 3/4 wig OR getting another full weave + closure and continue my stretch ...
> Just writing that made me realize how foolish I am lol. Stretch all the way !



How many weeks post are you?


----------



## SuchaLady

Sometimes I think having damaged hair is harder than having healthy hair  like when you go hair shopping and you pick up the shampoo is choosing the matching conditioner not an impulse decision?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Ogoma: look for flex fit caps.
http://www.ajw-corp.com/grafitti-hawaii-elastic-band-baseball-cap/

http://www.wholesalehats.com/Style-Number-5006


----------



## veesweets

Ogoma said:


> I need someone to create baseball caps with snaps. I hate having to make a choice between my hair and protecting myself from the sun when running. Cancer risks always wins out, but so tiring having every day things work against your hair.



They make snapbacks already or do you mean something different?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My hemline isnt as blunt as I want it to be *SADNESS*
,


----------



## hnntrr

naija24 said:


> debating if i should get a trim or not. I am terrified at the idea of getting rid of .5 inch of hair once I take my braids out. any length I gain would be amazing so I don't want to lose anything. Someone convince me of the pros/cons of getting a trim post takedown please.
> 
> I'm thinking about holding out until I'm SL but i don't know for sure.
> 
> hnntrr long how have you had braids in and how long do you plan to keep them installed?



Probably like two an a half weeks. I hope to keep then in for at least another week or two. I am keeping them up in a pony tail all this week, and then for the last bit I am going to keep it in a bun...I am trying to decide if I want to keep them in longer than that, and redo the ones that are coming a loose. 

I might wash my hair with diluted shampoo and conditioner sometime this week and then when I have some time off redo my edges and ones that are getting frizzy.


----------



## Ogoma

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Ogoma: look for flex fit caps.
> http://www.ajw-corp.com/grafitti-hawaii-elastic-band-baseball-cap/
> 
> http://www.wholesalehats.com/Style-Number-5006



Thanks. I will check it out.


----------



## Ogoma

veesweets said:


> They make snapbacks already or do you mean something different?



I don't know what snap backs are so I don't know. I only see the ones with the Velcro enclosures that catch my hair and rip it up.


----------



## thebelleofelle

OMG saw this on IG this morning and was speechless. Had to ask about regimen. 

Beautiful hair.


----------



## BostonMaria

thebelleofelle said:


> OMG saw this on IG this morning and was speechless. Had to ask about regimen.
> 
> Beautiful hair.



thebelleofelle who is that? I love her hair color and the layers.  I wish I could dye it that color, but the henna on my hair won't allow it.



Napp said:


> I wish more struggling naturals knew about keratin and non keratin smoothing treatments. They can be a great thing just as long as they aren't done with high heat or too often.  If it wasn't for these treatments I could not manage my natural curls and keep my sanity.



Napp I have thought about doing a keratin smoothing treatment to loosen my 3C curls. Right now my WSL hair shrinks up to my ears and it drives me crazy. I'd like to see what you're using.  My only hesitation is that most of my friends that have done BKT have dry looking, damaged hair now. If I can do it and avoid a set back that would make me happy.


----------



## Nix08

thebelleofelle said:


> OMG saw this on IG this morning and was speechless. Had to ask about regimen.
> 
> Beautiful hair.



So what did you find out? ??


----------



## veesweets

Ogoma said:


> I don't know what snap backs are so I don't know. I only see the ones with the Velcro enclosures that catch my hair and rip it up.



Ogoma ooh I see, ouch! If you google search SnapBack hats you will find (I think) exactly what you are looking for. Most of the ones I own have sports team logos but I've seen some other designs too


----------



## Napp

BostonMaria said:


> @thebelleofelle who is that? I love her hair color and the layers.  I wish I could dye it that color, but the henna on my hair won't allow it.
> 
> 
> 
> @Napp I have thought about doing a keratin smoothing treatment to loosen my 3C curls. Right now my WSL hair shrinks up to my ears and it drives me crazy. I'd like to see what you're using.  My only hesitation is that most of my friends that have done BKT have dry looking, damaged hair now. If I can do it and avoid a set back that would make me happy.



BostonMaria

the ladies on this board who have success with the BKT do not use it as per directions. they use lower heat and fewer passes than what you would get if you did it at a salon. this is what i think is the key of having healthy bkt'd hair.

I have used several different ones so far and i would say I do not have any i would strongly recommend. My favorite BKT so far is the one that had formaldehyde in it but i would not recommend using those now. I only and using truly formaldehyde free formulas and those don't give as drastic results.

I recently did the arosci intensive restructuring foam and that loosened my curl ever so slightly but my hair is now much easier to manipulate and style. It has really controlled my frizz so i like it so far.

 I want something a little more aggressive so i am planning on trying out some different brands.


----------



## LdyKamz

My stash is almost used up and I found a mix that I made a while ago before I went natural. I used this as my pre poo last night and my tangles seriously just melted away. It was a wonderful miracle. Only problem is, I made this so long ago I have no idea what's in this mess.


----------



## Lucia

Ogoma said:


> I went for a color consult and the colorist said she would have to bleach it to lift the henna. I decided it was not worth it as well.




Ogoma

you can try one or all of these but it will be gradual and depending on how much henna you have in your hair it will only lighten or lift the color so much. 

clarify with baking soda 1 part  water  4 parts mix , then to get out the mixture use ACV and diluted in water same proportions 1 part apple cider vinegar 4 parts water 
 or 
hot oil treatments  using olive oil or coconut oil 

or honey and conditioner treatments 

If you're not worried about dryness 9but you've been warned) go for the straight honey and lemon juice treatment, just mix and leave it in your hair, if you go out in the sun it will lighten faster. 
after all of these especially the last one do a moisturizing DC treatment for at least 30 min.


----------



## Beany

New steamer was delivered today!! Fedex left it outside my door and I won't be home for another 6 hours. Oh the humanity


----------



## APrayer4Hair

I got a free ticket to the Bronner Brothers Hair Show this weekend.  it was given to me  personally by Mr. Glynn Jackson (creator of the Golden Scissors Awards). He is frequently a guest in the hotel that I work in in Atlanta....TOO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## thebelleofelle

> BostonMaria thebelleofelle who is that? I love her hair color and the layers.  I wish I could dye it that color, but the henna on my hair won't allow it.





A friend reposted it on IG. I commented on the pic and asked about the color and she said she got it done at some salon in her city.


----------



## thebelleofelle

Nix08 said:


> So what did you find out? ??



No real regimen just simply wash, air dry and bun. Miss Jessies product lover and thats really it. Oh and she only flat irons once every few months and wears it straight for at least 3 weeks. No relaxer, all natural.

I keep hearing/reading simple regimen/minimal manipulation is the key to growth and retention...


----------



## Ogoma

ooh great suggestions. I will try the first 3 and see how it goes. I am terrified of dryness.



Lucia said:


> @Ogoma
> 
> you can try one or all of these but it will be gradual and depending on how much henna you have in your hair it will only lighten or lift the color so much.
> 
> clarify with baking soda 1 part  water  4 parts mix , then to get out the mixture use ACV and diluted in water same proportions 1 part apple cider vinegar 4 parts water
> or
> hot oil treatments  using olive oil or coconut oil
> 
> or honey and conditioner treatments
> 
> If you're not worried about dryness 9but you've been warned) go for the straight honey and lemon juice treatment, just mix and leave it in your hair, if you go out in the sun it will lighten faster.
> after all of these especially the last one do a moisturizing DC treatment for at least 30 min.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Lucia, are you saying that if I pre-poo with EVCO or an EVCO based product that it will lift the henna stain/treatment out of my hair?  Please advise!


----------



## Embyra

Found a hairdresser to cut my hair dry the devachan way  after years of searching ...

Hopefully I can get appointment soon this mullet urgh


----------



## AlliCat

Just noticed my bangs are finally long enough to swoop clean behind my ear.. not cutting them again any time soon.


----------



## DarkJoy

My latest raw material to try 1st time is silk peptides to be add to my homemade tea spritz leave-in 'conditioner'. Finally got her some more camellia seed oil, which she also adores! Yay! Been working overtime so ordered other faves last night: organic shea, coco butter, and other tasties 

Wish I could buy off the shelf. but chemical products cause severe breakage the hair to covers my hands during wash  So she keeps me barefoot and in the kitchen 

If I'd have known this years ago, my hair would have been all down my back instead of perpetual NL-SL!


----------



## Napp

@shawnyblazes

i found a heat free bkt called cadiveu bossa nova.

here is the application video

the product is smoothed on the hair instead of flat ironed or blowdried on. i have no idea if it has the same effect though. they do have a before and after on tight curly 3c hair but nothing type 4.

imo the application looks similar to the alter ego spherique too


----------



## Vashti

Time to go shopping for more hair products. Fun, fun, fun. . .


----------



## Anonymous1

Real random: I have been following the wrong Longhairdontcare on youtube. I have been followoing LHDCllc for years thinking she was the one the board always talks about. I just recently found out you ladies were talking about LHDC2011. I follow both now. THey're both good.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I need to dc/cowash. I think I'll go ahead and slap my DC on in a few minutes. I need to rid this hair of all this "JBCO". Ill def. seal with it in the winter though. My hair is going to love it. I think I'll go back to Grapeseed oil and add just a small amount of castor oil to it !. 

Oh and have I mentioned how much I've been LOVING castor oil lately. Sealin' on steroids .

ETA: Nevermind. I'm tired and I'm going to M&S and nap instead. I'll do it tomorrow !


----------



## Lucia

MileHighDiva said:


> Lucia, are you saying that if I pre-poo with EVCO or an EVCO based product that it will lift the henna stain/treatment out of my hair?  Please advise!



MileHighDiva

Maybe, the put evoo or evco is better than the small amounts found in products.  it's the hot oil itself that helps it slowly fade henna and indigo although indigo is harder to lift as it's much darker and more unpredictable when you try to lift it out with bleach it goes bad like green hair bad oils are better for indigo. 
 For henna it will fade it very slowly but it wont give you lighter hair than you originally had unless you do the honey lemon treatments and you may still have some red glow if you've been henna ing back to back for years and going over root to ends each time as opposed to someone just doing roots each time. 
Henna is unpredictable like hair color so you may not get you original pure color, until it starts growing out, or you chemically lift it out.


----------



## Lucia

5th day hair, curls limp and flat I don't know what I was thinking waiting past 5 days to wash, just wore a  wavy curly ponytail today, laziness at it's height.


----------



## Lucia

And I thought I had shrinkage


----------



## ilah

These cocoon curls (per Naptural85 on youtube) actually turned out to be the business on my hair.

Last night on a 3 day old twist out I sectioned, applied s curl, as I am naturally leave-in and as I am naturally double butter cream and lastly a tiny bit of "white grease".  Followed instructions from the video and the today hair is BANGIN.  My hair never behaves but today....it was obedient, luscious and soft as all get out.  I have a new favorite things


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I need to accept the fact that i will never be 100% split end free. I should just be glad that my split ends are like normal split ends as opposed to disintegrating ends that were all along the hair shaft, like they used to be. I think i can be happy with a few little splits at the very ends of the hair for now


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Napp said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> i found a heat free bkt called cadiveu bossa nova.
> 
> here is the application video
> 
> the product is smoothed on the hair instead of flat ironed or blowdried on. i have no idea if it has the same effect though. they do have a before and after on tight curly 3c hair but nothing type 4.
> 
> imo the application looks similar to the alter ego spherique too



Napp

I did a random search on ebay, its $300 bones LOL . Holy patootie.


----------



## FelaShrine

Thinking of buying a HotHead cap and I really want this color







however since you cant exactly wash the caps(only spot clean)..I know the white will end up looking dingy and gross 

guess i will have to get the dark brown or something


----------



## Napp

shawnyblazes said:


> Napp
> 
> I did a random search on ebay, its $300 bones LOL . Holy patootie.



I know it's really expensive! Cadiveu is an expensive brand.  I found another one for you that is in the middle of the two price wise Inoar botohair. I it has a similar application to the other two. shawnyblazes


----------



## hnntrr

If only I could get my hair to do this. Its about this cut...but will my front curl? No.


----------



## Igotstripes

hnntrr said:


> If only I could get my hair to do this. Its about this cut...but will my front curl? No.



Ahh tht cut is gorgeous !


----------



## whiteoleander91

Planning on picking up some EVCO this weekend. I haven't used coconut oil in a looong time.


----------



## whiteoleander91

oh, and I was actually able to get second day hair the other day. it's funny how you can try using all sorts of fancy techniques and whatnot in order to achieve a certain look or feel, and then randomly one day just do whatever and it turns out awesome lol


----------



## DarkJoy

Trying to be cute with a semi shingles wng this morning. Used gel all over when normally I just lay my edges.

Damn if im not shedding like mad and scalp itches like crazy! Gonna hafta clarify. Will try a bentonite mask first then on to the Ayurvedic stuff.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Bought two half wigs (straight). Plan to wear them whenever I go out and on my next solo trip.


----------



## kandiekj100

I'm itching (literally and figuratively) to get these crochet twists out of head and it's only been two weeks. I've done an ACV rinse last week and I've washed this week, but my scalp still itches a bit. I'm not sure if I just need access to really get at my scalp to thoroughly clean it or if the synthetic fibers are messing with me. Also, it's been a month since I've really played or done anything with my own hair, as I was wigging it for a few weeks prior to putting in the twists. 

I needed and wanted the break from my hair, but I think I'm just ready to see it again. I said I was going to keep these in for 4 weeks, but now I'm not so sure. If I can get through the weekend without taking them out, I know I'll keept them in for another week, b/c I'm not doing my hair in the middle of the week.


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I need to dc/cowash. I think I'll go ahead and slap my DC on in a few minutes. I need to rid this hair of all this "JBCO". Ill def. seal with it in the winter though. My hair is going to love it. I think I'll go back to Grapeseed oil and add just a small amount of castor oil to it !.
> 
> Oh and have I mentioned how much I've been LOVING castor oil lately. Sealin' on steroids .
> 
> ETA: Nevermind. I'm tired and I'm going to M&S and nap instead. I'll do it tomorrow !


 
EnExitStageLeft, does castor snap your strands? How much do you use? I don't use castor as frequently as I use too after it snapped my strands a few times. I still use it for scalp massaging. I will return to it in the winter but will thin it out some with another oil (maybe evoo) or use less product.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I really hope I hit APL by December. I want to give my bf boudoir pics for Xmas, and I'd love to have my hair at APL, styled in soft sexy curls.


----------



## naija24

Sooooo I took my braids out and my roots are a thick lovely and nappy mess. I am dying inside between relaxing (I usually relax at 8 weeks) or CONTINUING THE FIGHT TO NATURAL. It's killing me yall.

I have a solid one inch of new growth all around my head. I can't feel my scalp. I had so much shed hair the other day it scared me. Finally, I'm terrified of combing through this.

What should I do?


----------



## AlliCat

Somehow managed to relax & DC my hair AND finish a U-Part wig after work last night. The relaxer came out perfect but the wig needs tweaking. It's a work in progress. I didn't leave out enough of my own hair in the top, and the 1B/30 is a little too "30" (light) so gonna change some tracks to a darker tone.


----------



## AlliCat

I recently discovered that it's easiest to detangle my hair when it's dry, with no product (at most a little oil). Fingers only.


----------



## AlliCat

Still trying to figure out why they don't sell VO5 and Suave conditioners in Canadian drugstores. UGH! I'm forced to use the bougie brands


----------



## HanaKuroi

I feel like I am having an affair with my hair. I am always thinking about it. Making plans for it. Touching it. Buying it gifts. Smelling it. Holding it at night and in the morning. I sneak glimpses at it in windows. I pretend to have to go to the bathroom just to see it in the mirror.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## LdyKamz

hnntrr said:


> If only I could get my hair to do this. Its about this cut...but will my front curl? No.
> 
> This is pretty.
> 
> I have the same problem with the very top of my head. No curl and looks almost straight.


----------



## hnntrr

KammyGirl said:


> hnntrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only I could get my hair to do this. Its about this cut...but will my front curl? No.
> 
> This is pretty.
> 
> I have the same problem with the very top of my head. No curl and looks almost straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get your top to curl? Even if I flat twist the front it looks like a really underprocessed relaxer.
Click to expand...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

If I use to much then yes, my strands do become snappy. However when I use a small amount I don't have that problem. I find with castor oil that less is definitely better .


----------



## hairqueen7

HanaKuroi said:


> I feel like I am having an affair with my hair. I am always thinking about it. Making plans for it. Touching it. Buying it gifts. Smelling it. Holding it at night and in the morning. I sneak glimpses at it in windows. I pretend to have to go to the bathroom just to see it in the mirror.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Omg me too I be thinking I'm crazy lol


----------



## SuchaLady

Anyone watch LA Hair? Angela one of the stylists has done KeKe Palmers hair since she was a teenager and turns out all these years she has had no leave outs! She has a method called the Hollywood part that uses no glue or a closure. I can't wait for her DVD! I need it in my life.


----------



## SuchaLady

When I say Im so excited to do uparts this winter i can't control the excitement. 

AlliCat have the combs (or clips can't remember which you told me you used) caused any thinning or breaking where you secure them? And also how do you manage to use no heat on your leave out. Working out is my biggest issue. I'm thinking about doing tight curl this fall/winter.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Just got done DC'in/cowashing and MAN MY HAIR FEELS GOOD! YAS!


----------



## LdyKamz

hnntrr have you tried twists or finger coiling? 

Without stylers my hair looks like a semi-straight but course mess. If I put very little activator gel on my finger and take a small piece and twist it around it will have a little wavy curly thing going on. That's the best I got for now. 

The only reason I even bother is because my sides are curly/coily and shrink a lot and the top does nothing so I end up looking like a have a mohwak if I don't use product.


----------



## leiah

Can't believe how long i let my grey roots get. Ill grow it out one day but im too young for that right now

I hope the indian store has indigo in stock. I got the last box last time and it was not enough


----------



## hnntrr

naija24 said:


> debating if i should get a trim or not. I am terrified at the idea of getting rid of .5 inch of hair once I take my braids out. any length I gain would be amazing so I don't want to lose anything. Someone convince me of the pros/cons of getting a trim post takedown please.
> 
> I'm thinking about holding out until I'm SL but i don't know for sure.
> 
> hnntrr long how have you had braids in and how long do you plan to keep them installed?



I think I am only going to keep them in till Friday night hopefully. I really want to do a avacado and honey hair masque so I am trying to wait until I get paid again....

I was scratching my head this morning and kept seeing little white pieces at the ends of my hair...thinking it was dandruff I was plucking them out...they were shed hairs!! My hair is so thick you can even see the shed hair bulbs. 

I am going to take down shampoo DC for an hour and then see how the avacado mix goes, then wig for another week and then reinstall braids for another 2-ish weeks. I guess I cant leave braids in my hair past 2 1/2 - 2 weeks, thats fine they are lookin raggetity anyway and probably not protecting my hair as much now since some of the ends are coming out of the braids.


----------



## nerdography

I find that I have to do long DC sessions (10hrs+) or my hair feels like straw. I did this last Sunday and my hair has been soft and hydrated all week.


----------



## Ogoma

^^ Maybe it needed that one time boost.


----------



## AlliCat

SuchaLady said:


> When I say Im so excited to do uparts this winter i can't control the excitement.
> 
> @AlliCat have the combs (or clips can't remember which you told me you used) caused any thinning or breaking where you secure them? And also how do you manage to use no heat on your leave out. Working out is my biggest issue. I'm thinking about doing tight curl this fall/winter.



SuchaLady There's no thinning or breakage where I put the clips. as for leave out, I pin curl nightly and then tie everything down with a scarf. In the morning I just finger comb my hair into place and it has a nice bump at the ends. I also use Caruso steam rollers to smooth the fair further, as needed. I've learned to embrace thickness/volume at the roots during a stretch as long as the length of my leave-out is smooth


----------



## lana

naija24 said:


> Sooooo I took my braids out and my roots are a thick lovely and nappy mess. I am dying inside between relaxing (I usually relax at 8 weeks) or CONTINUING THE FIGHT TO NATURAL. It's killing me yall.
> 
> I have a solid one inch of new growth all around my head. I can't feel my scalp. I had so much shed hair the other day it scared me. Finally, I'm terrified of combing through this.
> 
> What should I do?


 
naija24 - Hi, did anyone respond to your question? What did you end up doing with your hair? I was going to suggest that you prepoo with an oil or Mane & Tail conditioner (softens my hair up) and then deep condition by using a moisturizing conditioner (with heat).  

That should get your hair really soft and workable. 

If you are wearing your hair without heat, try a flat twist out with a holding creme.  If you are wearing it straight, try an airdried style, followed by the flat iron on the lowest heat setting that will straighten your hair (Use a heat protectant).   I hope this helps.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I have an entire hour & a half less than I anticipated to get where I'm going....what in the world am I gonna do to my hair with this pseudo-autumn weather ?! Smh.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Initially posted this in the wrong thread lol but yay I got my coconut oil today!!


----------



## divachyk

I really enjoy blogging and vlogging but find it time consuming and my hair is taking a back seat. Here's to finding balance.


----------



## SuchaLady

I feel like a double minority. I'm relaxed and wear weave  It's just so much fun! I get to do stuff I wouldn't dare do to my own hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91

deep conditioning right now. my hair needs it so bad lol.


----------



## spacetygrss

I straightened a section of my hair in the back for kicks. My hair is grazing APL. 20 months from almost bald to grazing APL is respectable.

I then immediately twisted the section back up. Leaving my hair alone is exactly why it's doing so well.


----------



## whiteoleander91

rinsed out my dc, sealed with ev coconut oil, and raked in some activator gel. sitting with a towel on my shoulders waiting for my hair to dry lol. my hair feels a lot better and smells very coconutty :3 probably need to do a protein treatment soon.


----------



## MrsMe

I hope the time I spent on my hair tonight will be rewarded tomorrow!! My hair is clean, twisted and most of all moisturized.

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.


----------



## kennylee2013

i took out my braids after having them in for two weeks......i am sooooo loving my hair.


----------



## Tonto

Detangling my hair... I went back to finger detangling them and I think it has been a month and I'm doing good! I'm using a TRESemmé condish to detangle my hair... it's a breeze! OMG! That's something I'm adding to my regimen. Now I have my girl Sitrinillah for a good deep conditioning... after that I will dry my hair with a shirt and seal in the moisture with some oils. Yeay!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

my hair is soooo dirty


----------



## veesweets

Saw a girl at the gym with the biggest, softest looking puff I've ever seen in person. Asked her her regimen and she used almost exclusively all Qhemet products. I've always been interested in them, but that price...


----------



## hnntrr

whiteoleander91 said:


> rinsed out my dc, sealed with ev coconut oil, and raked in some activator gel. sitting with a towel on my shoulders waiting for my hair to dry lol. my hair feels a lot better and smells very coconutty :3 probably need to do a protein treatment soon.



What kind of activator do you use?


----------



## havilland

*i am soooooooooooooo jelly of women that have "fine strands with thick density"

* i have fine strands, low density.  in short i have *THIN HAIR.*erplexed

i see these women with hair i would kill for.  they have lion's manes that look so lush and thick and heavenly....and then i read their blog and they say they have "fine strands".

i'm like WHUH?.....

kill me now....
_
stomps out of thread, with my feather like FINE, THIN, LOW DENSITY strands blowing with the slightest breeze......_


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

havilland

O hush up woman your hair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## whiteoleander91

hnntrr said:


> What kind of activator do you use?



hnntrr either Worlds of Curls or Long Aid  last night I used Worlds of Curls, it's lighter but still very moisturizing, and the smell reminds me of baby powder lol. Smells great, works great.


----------



## hnntrr

whiteoleander91 said:


> hnntrr either Worlds of Curls or Long Aid  last night I used Worlds of Curls, it's lighter but still very moisturizing, and the smell reminds me of baby powder lol. Smells great, works great.



Oh cool. I will look into it. I dont want to use eco stylers on my hair all the time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So I've had these braids in 4 weeks. Alikay Naturals event is Sept 6th though, deciding if I should leave them in and just bun.


----------



## havilland

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @havilland
> 
> O hush up woman your hair is GORGEOUS!





love you mean it.


note to my jelly self: This is what I'm talking about! Her hair is so gorgeous and she has self described "fine strands"  i would kill for hair this "fine"   (her blog is good too!)


----------



## JosieLynn

Has anyone ordered from Butter-N-Bars before?? I placed an order at least 10 days ago and they haven't even sent me a confirmation of order email! Then I emailed them midweek and they still haven't gotten back to me. I'm about to get pissed and call my bank to not process that order, kinda sad though cuz I def wanted some Shea butter :-(


----------



## Ogoma

I am thinking of separating my wash and detangling sessions. Move detangling to a day midweek I cowash. It will be nice to break up the tasks. I will try it this week.


----------



## veesweets

JosieLynn said:


> Has anyone ordered from Butter-N-Bars before?? I placed an order at least 10 days ago and they haven't even sent me a confirmation of order email! Then I emailed them midweek and they still haven't gotten back to me. I'm about to get pissed and call my bank to not process that order, kinda sad though cuz I def wanted some Shea butter :-(



JosieLynn I ordered some shea and mango butter from them like a year ago and never ordered again. Took two full weeks for my order to be shipped and the shipping prices were too high to me. Good quality butter though.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Crying tears of joy because the Indian store I go to had 500g bags of nupur 9 blend henna for $5! So I got 2 bags of that, 450g of karishma henna for $7 and 300g of indigo for $7 ...and yesterday I got 5 bottles of tresemme naturals the original formula because I recently found it to be my HG detangling condish...I wonder how it'll do with henna *runs to make a batch for tonight*.. here's what the haul looks like


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Wow... I need to figure this app out...


----------



## Beany

Might make some flax seed gel today or tomorrow


----------



## Nix08

Don't think I'll make wl this year. ..oh well.


----------



## Killahkurlz

Nix08 said:


> Don't think I'll make wl this year. ..oh well.



There's always next year


----------



## hair4romheaven

Manisweetheart where did you buy tresemme natural? 
Can my sisters list some places where I can find it as well? 
The original formula has the green top right?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

hair4romheaven said:


> Manisweetheart where did you buy tresemme natural?
> Can my sisters list some places where I can find it as well?
> The original formula has the green top right?



I found it at Walmart and Target... i was planning on taking all of them from the walmart i go to but when i went they conveniently took all the tresemme naturals of the shelf to "clean" so i went to the target and they had it. My original formula has a black top looks like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some do have the green opening or the pump top


----------



## MileHighDiva

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Crying tears of joy because the Indian store I go to had 500g bags of nupur 9 blend henna for $5! So I got 2 bags of that, 450g of karishma henna for $7 and 300g of indigo for $7 ...and yesterday I got 5 bottles of tresemme naturals the original formula because I recently found it to be my HG detangling condish...I wonder how it'll do with henna *runs to make a batch for tonight*.. here's what the haul looks like



ManiiSweetheart, I have Nupur price envy.  That is an excellent deal!  Ten bucks for two 500g bags of Nupur.  Great Job!


----------



## hair4romheaven

ManiiSweetheart said:


> I found it at Walmart and Target... i was planning on taking all of them from the walmart i go to but when i went they conveniently took all the tresemme naturals of the shelf to "clean" so i went to the target and they had it. My original formula has a black top looks like this
> Some do have the green opening or the pump top



It says "New". I think that's the new formula? Do you like it in comparison to the old one.  I'm going to target tomorrow.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

hair4romheaven said:


> It says "New". I think that's the new formula? Do you like it in comparison to the old one.  I'm going to target tomorrow.



Yea my bottles don't say new so the picture is probably from when it was new but it looks just like that.. i think the new formula bottles don't say that it has aloe vera and avocado. i guess you really have to look at the ingredients and make sure you're getting the correct one. this thread has the comparisons if you need it


----------



## growbaby

I think I'm gonna do my relaxer TU at the end of the no heat challenge next month. It'll put me at 18 weeks post


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I need to clarify. First time for everything....


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 said:


> Don't think I'll make wl this year. ..oh well.


 
Nix08, where do you think you will you end up?


----------



## Nix08

divachyk, probably more MBL.  I don't know, I don't really care about any of the other milestones except WL. From BSL to WL seems to be a delirious waiting game

In the good news files...I'm in love with my new steamer


----------



## divachyk

Nix08, that's awesome!!! Steamers are a necessity in my little hair world.


----------



## cherishlove

I have to prepare my hair for school. ....  About to order some hair.  Plan on wearing this for 4 months...


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I think I'll actually do my hair today...hopefully...maybe later?

I used to make time to play in my hair, now it seems like I barely have time to do regular maintenance stuff let alone try new styles.


----------



## kandiekj100

Laziness got me. I was going to take out the crochet twists but decided against. I went to the beach yesterday and washed and conditioned my hair afterwards, but I'm worried that when I take these things out Friday I still may find sand and salt in my hair. Even if it is, hopefully it won't cause any issues.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

MileHighDiva said:


> ManiiSweetheart, I have Nupur price envy.  That is an excellent deal!  Ten bucks for two 500g bags of Nupur.  Great Job!



Thanks! When I got to the hair section i almost screamed/fainted/acted like a fangirl when i say the huge bags then i saw the price and i was like


----------



## Nix08

I don't know why my crown is so itchy  I wonder if being 16 weeks post has anything to do with it...maybe I need to oil that area more or something.


----------



## naija24

i can't wait for my relaxer touch up tomorrow. What should I tell my stylist so that I don't  get bone straight results but still really straight?


----------



## mamaline

naija24 said:


> i can't wait for my relaxer touch up tomorrow. What should I tell my stylist so that I don't get bone straight results but still really straight?


 
Just tell her that you don't want it slick straight, and you want a little texture left. I tell mine that I want to be 85-90% relaxed, but if my hair is slick straight when it's wet that's a problem.


----------



## shasha8685

I'm going to do my own Havana twists. They look easy enough....


----------



## FroFab

Taliah Waajid The Great Detangler is the TRUTH!  My oldest daughter had some serious locks in her hair from swimming and playing with her hair in a loose ponytail, turned bun, turned just stick random pieces of hair anywhere.  The entire back half of her head was about 5 huge dread locks of hair.  I tried some of the detangler that I had picked up a while back and just let it sit on her hair for five minutes.  In that short time it went from a locked mess to me being able to grab a few strands and pull them out of the top of the tangle.  I managed to section and detangle her wl hair in 40-45 minutes and only came away with less than an ice cubes size worth of she'd or broken strands.

Definitely a keeper.


----------



## naija24

mamaline said:


> Just tell her that you don't want it slick straight, and you want a little texture left. I tell mine that I want to be 85-90% relaxed, but if my hair is slick straight when it's wet that's a problem.



okay cool. i just want to be able to see my length but not worry about having helmet hair like last time.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ladies, please check out EnExitStageLeft's blog http://powertothepj.blogspot.com/.  My head is on swole (big) today, because she posted a guest blog that I authored.    I know this sounds cray-cray, but I feel like a published author today,  

Anyway, please check it out and subscribe.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

MileHighDiva

You head should be swole. That post is top notch !


----------



## SuchaLady

shasha8685 said:


> I'm going to do my own Havana twists. They look easy enough....



Don't give me any ideas


----------



## shasha8685

SuchaLady said:


> Don't give me any ideas




Do it! : peer pressure:


----------



## Nix08

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies, please check out EnExitStageLeft's blog http://powertothepj.blogspot.com/.  My head is on swole (big) today, because she posted a guest blog that I authored.    I know this sounds cray-cray, but I feel like a published author today,
> 
> Anyway, please check it out and subscribe.



That was a great post!!!  Let go check out the rest of this blog


----------



## starfish79

My hair has thrown me for a loop! Things that used to cause more harm than good are now things my hair and scalp love!! Shea buter, cowashing, no gel and heavy butters/oils make my hair so happy. Whatev...she asks, I listen; we're both happy. LOL


----------



## jbwphoto1

It's official.  My favorite hobby at work is trying to determine real hair, weave or lace front.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> i can't wait for my relaxer touch up tomorrow. What should I tell my stylist so that I don't  get bone straight results but still really straight?





mamaline said:


> Just tell her that you don't want it slick straight, and you want a little texture left. I tell mine that I want to be 85-90% relaxed, but if my hair is slick straight when it's wet that's a problem.



They usually act crazy like they dont understand what you mean about texture so what I used to do is lie; after 8 mins I say its burning & start screaming. Oh yea....they'll wash it out then.


----------



## hnntrr

I want to dye my hair so bad. So bad. Ugh. Maybe its good that I don't know how to self dye.


----------



## faithVA

hnntrr said:


> I want to dye my hair so bad. So bad. Ugh. Maybe its good that I don't know how to self dye.



Yes it is


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva, excellent, outstanding, phenomenal article. So when you & EnExitStageLeft gonna let me post that.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk Maybe MileHighDiva can be a guest blogger for you as well. Maybe then she'll make that blog I've been begging for lol.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Can't wait to take these braids out when I get back from vacation.  My scalp is itchy and I miss my hair.  I think I'm going to use Garnier Nutrisse Triple Nutrition shampoo and DC again.  I really liked how my hair turned out last time.


----------



## spellinto

Ew, my hair feels greasy... and *whispers* _it smells bad!_   I can't wait to finally clarify, condition, and detangle...

I am getting my hair relaxed this Friday after a whole six months!  This was fun but I can't see myself stretching this long again.


----------



## naija24

Serious question. Before I possibly give myself a set back, what's the difference between bad ends and thin ends? How can I tell the difference when I may need a trim?

My ends are really bad and uneven but I can't tell if they're in need of a trim or not...I've been trying to keep it moisturized and I wrap my hair every night.


----------



## spacetygrss

I want my hair to be waist length and I want it now! I'm feeling so impatient right now!


----------



## Beany

Because I was super hair lazy this past weekend I HAVE to do something to my hair tonight. I just...don't feel like it.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Washing my weave is a 2 hour process, I hate the whole drying part gosh


----------



## hnntrr

Right now I am laying in the bed with a wet hot tshirt, a heating pad on my head and a towel to cover it all (barely). Desperate times call for desperate measures. If this DC works I am going to save for a heat cap.

Lo po realness


----------



## SuchaLady

ms.tatiana said:


> Washing my weave is a 2 hour process, I hate the whole drying part gosh



This is the one part I despise about weave.


----------



## divachyk

naija24 said:


> Serious question. Before I possibly give myself a set back, what's the difference between bad ends and thin ends? How can I tell the difference when I may need a trim?
> 
> My ends are really bad and uneven but I can't tell if they're in need of a trim or not...I've been trying to keep it moisturized and I wrap my hair every night.



This is debatable - naija24. Bad = breaking. Thin = breakage or uneven hair growth. Only you can to determine what's happening and it may take time so don't make any quick decisions. Are you familiar with your hair growth pattern? This will help you determine thin (bad) due to breakage vs. thin due to uneven growth.


----------



## mshoneyfly

How do you ignore people???

I just wanna log in without seeing any of their posts. Im so annoyed :angry:

Do I have to get on the computer or can I do it from my phone?


----------



## BadGirlWithGoodGirlIntent

Ugh I think I've had my weave in for about 3 months now and need to get it done ASAP and still receiving compliments on my hair!


----------



## winona

Today is the first time that I could take my time and do my hair in 5 1/2months.  Thank goodness for homecare. I don't know how single moms do it:/ even with a hubby I can't :O


----------



## NicoleSelah

Curl formers or Flexirods, I can't make up my mind which hair curlers to use.


----------



## Lucia

naija24 said:


> Serious question. Before I possibly give myself a set back, what's the difference between bad ends and thin ends? How can I tell the difference when I may need a trim?
> 
> My ends are really bad and uneven but I can't tell if they're in need of a trim or not...I've been trying to keep it moisturized and I wrap my hair every night.



Naija

Just cause your ends are uneven does not automatically mean they're damaged 
Stylists and haircare companies have drilled that into our heads but its not true the real reason people maintain a even hemline is for the look only it has absolutely nothing to so with the actual health of your hair. 
you know there are people who have even ends but their hair is frye dyed and laid  to the side with see through gaps where you can see scalp that's not healthy hair at all 
 I know we've all seen this 

If you feel ssk or you actually feel or see a split end and there are a lot then I would dust a little 
If you hair is damaged from chems or too much heat trim 1-2 inches off that all if not just keep sealing those ends 
True split ends are visible you don't need a magnifying glass and no they won't split all the way up the shaft if that we're true neither  Sampson or millions of Sikhs East Indians would have any hair and they're all known for super long hair that they never cut. 
I posted a woman on YouTube who's a Sikh with knee length hair she's never cut it and its gorgeous and thick.  It's in the HL TL or classic thread Hth
I found it in the TL classic thread 


KL Inspiration
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R6q0rSha6o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkvAabdfMmY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn6H2ifggrE


----------



## Ogoma

I like my new regimen. I will stick to it. It fits well into my life and my hair is the better for it. Amazing what the right methods and, secondarily, products will do for my hair.


----------



## SweetSpirit86

Whenever I find a hair twin somewhere, they never have a fotki, and they stopped posting like 2-3 years ago. If this ain't some ish...


----------



## RegaLady

I made my goal and now I just made an appt with my stylist to cut my hair into a bob. I am excited, but Dh is gonna have a fiterplexed


----------



## ChasingBliss

I have a new found love for Motions CPR!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

RegaLady said:


> I made my goal and now I just made an appt with my stylist to cut my hair into a bob. I am excited, but Dh is gonna have a fiterplexed



I wanna bob toooooo!!!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

I saw someone with floor length locks. Thy looked heavy. 

I'm also sitting at the bar by someone and her weave is horrendous.  Her man hasn't noticed this and told her to handle that?  Smh


----------



## Ogoma

LOC, LOCB, LOCC, LOCO, LCO, LCOB, LCOC LCOO, OCLB, OCLCB, OLLB

My head is . I can't keep up.


----------



## naija24

8 months of hair growth!! I'm so happy and excited. On track to SL by December!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Thinking of going without heat for 6 months or even a year.  My mom and my sisters are doing it just because they're focused on other things.  But I've been trying to grow my hair for years and I have, using heat although doing it responsibly.  DC-ing on every wash day, using heat only 1-2 times a month, always using heat protectant etc.  I dunno.  Feeling some pressure right now.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

pre_medicalrulz said:


> They usually act crazy like they dont understand what you mean about texture so what I used to do is lie; after 8 mins I say its burning & start screaming. Oh yea....they'll wash it out then.



!!!



SweetSpirit86 said:


> Whenever I find a hair twin somewhere, they never have a fotki, and they stopped posting like 2-3 years ago. If this ain't some ish...



I should probably take down the link for my fotki, I've stopped updating & rarely peruse the website. erplexed



ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Thinking of going without heat for 6 months or even a year.  My mom and my sisters are doing it just because they're focused on other things.  But I've been trying to grow my hair for years and I have, using heat although doing it responsibly.  DC-ing on every wash day, using heat only 1-2 times a month, always using heat protectant etc.  I dunno.  Feeling some pressure right now.



If your current hair regimen includes the use of heat & it's been working for you, don't feel pressured to switch up because others are; take it from someone who has suffered many a setback following hair fads & random trends. Do what works best for your hair, period.

---​
Sooooo, I finally washed my hair, dc'ed & did a protein treatment, but now I have little to no motivation to style it. Meh.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

DivineNapps1728 said:


> If your current hair regimen includes the use of heat & it's been working for you, don't feel pressured to switch up because others are; take it from someone who has suffered many a setback following hair fads & random trends. Do what works best for your hair, period.



Aww, thanks for that. Well I would actually like to lay off the heat even though my hair is thriving and growing. Thing is I like wearing my hair down so I'm thinking of getting Senegalese twists as a PS while being able to wear my hair the way I want.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Aww, thanks for that. Well I would actually like to lay off the heat even though my hair is thriving and growing. Thing is I like wearing my hair down so I'm thinking of getting Senegalese twists as a PS while being able to wear my hair the way I want.



Np dear and I feel ya. Just make sure if you scale back on heat you gauge the health of your hair periodically. & Senegalese twists are my go to protective style; they're so pretty and versatile and best of all when installed you still have full access to your scalp.


----------



## Embyra

Um wondering if my Shea moisture shine shampoo Has gone bad .....why is it brown the pics I saw of it was a totally different colour 


And the shine spray um where's the scent ?? Mine has zero scent


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> 8 months of hair growth!! I'm so happy and excited. On track to SL by December!



You are so dang pretty! You know the type of pretty girls who are just naturally pretty & dont need makeup as an enhancement? You're that type of pretty. 

Are you transitioning? Ya know, I think short cuts look great on you. Im afraid if you grow longer hair it will make you blend in with every other chic & hide your pretty face.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I'm exhausted. I'll do this honey D/C tomorrow


Edit: nah, I'll do it today.


----------



## ChasingBliss

Planning on trying a bantu knot out sorta updo thing this weekend. Saw it on youtube. It was beautiful.


----------



## Anticipatience08

I've been slacking this week...got a lot going on. Hopefully, I don't get a slap on the wrist tomorrow when I go see my stylist!

I did at least DC twice (didn't mean to), and I have been keeping my hair moisturized--but not on the level I normally do.


----------



## naija24

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You are so dang pretty! You know the type of pretty girls who are just naturally pretty & dont need makeup as an enhancement? You're that type of pretty.
> 
> Are you transitioning? Ya know, I think short cuts look great on you. Im afraid if you grow longer hair it will make you blend in with every other chic & hide your pretty face.



My goodness! Thank you. I'm so flattered. 

Yes I've had friends who said they don't like long hair on me. I don't even like long hair on me. I prefer SL and maybe i will see if I can get to APL but that's my limit. I only want hair long enough and full enough to pull back into buns or banana clips 

Aiming for December for when I can start doing that again.


----------



## DrC

OH MY GOSH.  I HATE MY HAIR RIGHT NOW!!  I'M READY TO FIGHT!!  FK YOU HAIR. JUST.... FK....YOU.


----------



## Embyra

^^^


----------



## DrC

Embyra said:


> ^^^



Real talk.  I'm bout to set this sh*t on fire.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

DrC said:


> Real talk.  I'm bout to set this sh*t on fire.



LMBO!!!! ROTHFL!!!! BUUWHAAAA!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

Darn high blood pressure meds seem to have taken half the volume of my hair.  Wish doctors would've told me earlier to just exercise regularly and avoid such medication.


----------



## Holla

Lately, I've been flat ironing weekly for the straighter look. Not sure how long I can do this without a setback. I'm prepooing, pooing, and dcing with heat. I'm even using longhairdontcare2011 method of flat ironing larger sections to hopefully get less damage.  I want to flat iron 3 weeks and bun the other week. I hope this works out for me.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Holla said:


> Lately, I've been flat ironing weekly for the straighter look. Not sure how long I can do this without a setback. I'm prepooing, pooing, and dcing with heat. I'm even using longhairdontcare2011 method of flat ironing larger sections to hopefully get less damage.  I want to flat iron 3 weeks and bun the other week. I hope this works out for me.



Longhairdontcare2011 actually said that? That's the dumbest thing I ever heard.


----------



## whit923

These mini twists were the best idea ever! I am having so much fun styling them up. Thinking of doing twists for the rest of the year. We shall see.


----------



## shasha8685

Taking these braids out 4 days shy of 2 months. It's looking like I have some good retention and it's making me anxious to do a length check.


But, no heat will touch my hair until next month at the earliest....


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Longhairdontcare2011 actually said that? That's the dumbest thing I ever heard.



It's not as crazy you think.  The heat is not as concentrated as it would be on smaller slivers. I've heard a few naturals say this is how that flatiron


----------



## Holla

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Longhairdontcare2011 actually said that? That's the dumbest thing I ever heard.



Yes she did.  She said it in some video on YT.  Something about how a three strand cord it not easily broken so the more hair you have in between the plates, the less heat damaged strands you'll have. I can see it in theory and I tried it yesterday.  My hair was puffy straight (read: big hair) and not relaxer looking straight so I'll have to get used to that. 

Given that the chick's natural hair is down to her butt, I'm willing to try it a few more times.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm getting Senegalese twists in 2 weeks and I'm so excited! My hair gets an extended break from the heat and I can still wear it the way I want.  In other news, my hair LOVES Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition.


----------



## shasha8685

I love how my hair hangs long (at BSL) even with 16 weeks post new growth.


----------



## Nix08

I haven't used shamoo in ages and did tonight;  I can't believe how horrible the poo feels when on and I can't believe that I use to believe that the stripped feeling felt nice


----------



## Nix08

If I measured right (while driving), my ng shrinks down to one third of its stretched length.


----------



## naija24

FINALLY i have enough hair in the back to pull back into a banana clip. granted, my hair in the clip is weak as hell and barely shows but whatever! progress! my sides still need to catch up so i have to use bobby pins but i'm still really happy that now I have TWO whole styles to do with my hair -- down and clipped back.

also, my ends are rough and my comb doesn't glide through it like hte rest of my hair. i'll have my bff trim me up tomorrow and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## MrsMelodyV

My twists are looking rough. My hubby doesn't seem impressed with me locking myself in the house for the weekend to pamper my hair. I guess I'll tolerate my hair until next weekend.


----------



## Tonto

It seems like sealing my hair with oil after my DC (after I leave my hair for about an hour under a shirt) was a very good idea! I experience less knotting and tangles.
My sister and I bought 2 bottles of the Trader Joe's Tee tree Conditioner and the Shampoo...my sister doesn't like neither one. I'm praying my hair will like it. I'm almost out of conditioner and I only have my jars of Sitrinillah - that I don't want to finish that soon-. I'm losing track of my hair, I don't even remember when I washed it... I think I will go back to having a hair journal.


----------



## Nix08

I think I had too much rosemary going on and it was causing my scalp to itch terribly


----------



## Renewed1

That's it!!!  I'm going to perm my hair STRAIGHT with no curl definition what so ever in two months!

I am tired of dealing with puffy hair as a natural and now as a texlaxed!


----------



## shasha8685

Did a bootleg length check (I stretched my hair to see where it is) and it looks like I'm at MBL. This reaffirms my thoughts about braids being the best protective style for me when I am trying to retain as much length as possible. Wigs are a close second in the retention game and buns are dead last.


----------



## Fine 4s

My yummy whipped Shea butter! Love it!!!!!! I stare at it all day #weirdo


----------



## littlegoldmittens

I'm wearing 4 day old hair and it's still flawless, mostly frizz free, and not matted! Thanks devachan!

I'll wash it today anyway


----------



## MileHighDiva

littlegoldmittens said:


> I'm wearing 4 day old hair and it's still flawless, mostly frizz free, and not matted! Thanks devachan!
> 
> I'll wash it today anyway



littlegoldmittens, please post a pic of whatever you had done at the Devachan Salon, so we can see what it looks like.


----------



## FelaShrine

Komaza sent an email that they got my hair same and will be calling to make an appt in 2 weeks

hopefully its shorter than that. cant wait to find out the analysis and where I should go from there


----------



## SuchaLady

$15 dryers, flat irons and curling wands girls! I'm buying 3


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Grow hair grow!!!


----------



## lovely_locks

I know I only BC'D about 6 weeks ago, but my hair looks the same! No growth nothing! I know it is hard to see growth on natural hair, and the fact that my hair grows out and not down...UGH!


----------



## Hyacinthe

Im rocking the most prettiest twist out,it's a shame I'm not going anywhere.

I just keep passing the mirrors in my house in admiration lol

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## MrsMelodyV

Hyacinthe said:


> Im rocking the most prettiest twist out,it's a shame I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> I just keep passing the mirrors in my house in admiration lol
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Hyacinthe

Oh it happened all right MrsMelodyV



Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## NaiyaAi

I had the randomest dream that I bought fragrance oil and added it to all of my hair products to give my hair a "signature" scent. And I'm thinking about trying it out.


----------



## MrsMelodyV

Hyacinthe

Fabulous!!!! Don't you need something from the market? You can't keep all that awesome in the house.


----------



## DoDo

NaiyaAi said:


> I had the randomest dream that I bought fragrance oil and added it to all of my hair products to give my hair a "signature" scent. And I'm thinking about trying it out.



See, that sounds awesome!


----------



## DoDo

Nix08 said:


> If I measured right (while driving), my ng shrinks down to one third of its stretched length.



Real talk, that's how much my whole head of hair shrinks.


----------



## Napp

I am going to try bunning again now that my hair is long enough. hopefully i will be able to retain length this way. i was starting to get sick of the wash n go/ puff looks


----------



## havilland

Why does my hair look so Soft and yet feel So gnarly? Dang....


----------



## Embyra

Deep conditioned on train journey left home with plastic bag on and hat on top of it


----------



## kandiekj100

Took out my crochet twists yesterday. OMG, the detangling session was a beast. I will 6 months post on Friday and have verying textures throughout my head. The bottom 1/3 is dang near bone straight. the middle section is varying degress of waviness (didn't like bone straight look) and then at the top of course is 6 months worth of new growth.

Yesterday, I think I felt the headache that transitioners and possibly 3B, 3C folks go through. I've been natural (type 4a curls)and I've never had a detangling session like that before. This wasn't just merely dealing with nappy hair (I use that phrase with love, lol), this was tangle city. And like I said, my hair was braided up, so if anything it should not have been such an arduous task.

Every time I've gone natural in the past, I've always just BC after only 4-5 months with no relaxer. I could not fathom going through the headache of dealing with all those textures for a year or more. I bow down to you ladies who are transitioning to natural or transitioning from relaxed to texlaxed.

Definitely relaxing on Friday. And then I might only go 5 months between next relaxer.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Embyra said:
			
		

> Deep conditioned on train journey left home with plastic bag on and hat on top of it



Did you let that guy cut your hair? The one with the itchy fingers? By itchy I mean raring to cut your hair.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Embyra

The key to getting great big first day hair is def lets jam curling custard with a tiny amount of blue Eco smoothed on top 


If I just use Eco styler it takes 3 days for me to get the big voluminous hair I like


----------



## Embyra

HanaKuroi said:


> Did you let that guy cut your hair? The one with the itchy fingers? By itchy I mean raring to cut your hair.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Looool! 

No he hasn't cut it I found a deva stylist in another city from me but he has been trained by Lorraine so ill give him a chance before I let that other hairdresser at work cut my hair
 he doesn't seem to understand why I'm so worried about letting him cut  it considering he never cut hair like mine before or understand the curl by cull method


----------



## ChasingBliss

Bantu knot out came out nicely. I put it in a pretty updo. Feeling satisfied.


----------



## hnntrr

I need to wash my hair but I just DONT feel like it. Arg. I need to. Im gonna do it. Im gonna do it....Maybe ill just wet it and that will convince me that I need to at least put some conditioner in it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ChasingBliss said:


> Bantu knot out came out nicely. I put it in a pretty updo. Feeling satisfied.



Fabulous! Where da pics at??


----------



## hnntrr

Can you have a patch of fine hair in the middle of your head? Cause I did a protein treatment last week and the rest of my hair is fine except for the very middle where its a little finer. I feel like I have a protein overload just in that one section of my hair.


----------



## Hyacinthe

MrsMelodyV

Lol thanks ,a friend of mine came over to my house and as soon as she saw me asked  if i was wearing a weave. So i guess it wasn't a total waste lol

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Box braids will be back this weekend *yay* I'm tired of this wig


----------



## hnntrr

Well. At least my 2nd shingle worked out well.
But I don't feel confident enough to rock my TWA out today. 
Might hide under a wig for the next week.


----------



## lovely_locks

hnntrr said:


> Well. At least my 2nd shingle worked out well.
> But I don't feel confident enough to rock my TWA out today.
> Might hide under a wig for the next week.


 
The only way to be comfortable with your TWA is to wear it out. Trust me! I am in the same stage as you! The more you wear it out the more you will love it!


----------



## hnntrr

lovely_locks:
Yeah. I am workin on it hahaha I havn't had my hair this short in about a year so its wearin on me. I do like my curls a lot though and my hair seems to behaving a little better minute a weird recent moment (hopefully not a set back).

My SO convinced me to wear it out, cause I am going to see him today so. Ill wear it out today and then cause I have a MFA Matriculation ceremony tomorrow morning I am just going to take my wig with me and wear it in the morning. I havn't figured out how to get my shingled TWA to extend into day two....


----------



## MizzBFly

Embyra said:


> Deep conditioned on train journey left home with plastic bag on and hat on top of it


 
Embrya
Guurrrl, Honey Pie!

I do the same with a Black or colored Beenie and I leave just two peices out in the front like it's my deliberate look- has to be a black showercap/bag though. I pair that with some chunky earrings and some lipgloss, shoot you couldn't tell me my hair wasn't on point  LOOK...
I HAVE to DC and I HAVE to run errands, so I needed to step up my game on the presentation 

shoot you got me rolling over here, I know we ALL have done this at one time.


----------



## yaya24

My NG is on 10.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Cant wait to get home & to the gym today. Im stressed out. My babies (3 cats) are really sick. Administering medication is a hassle. The vet bill was more than my own health bills. Annnd I left my invisalign at home all day. Sigh...
ETA. SOoooorry!! Wrong thread! Lol!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I really wanna sell my pro steamer (I never use it...think only twice, and it's been in my closet ever since). I need some local Tulsa hair fiend to take it off my hands, lol.


----------



## ChasingBliss

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Fabulous! Where da pics at??



Lol unfortunately I don't put pics up anymore.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ChasingBliss said:


> Lol unfortunately I don't put pics up anymore.



Oh noooo, how come?


----------



## lovely_locks

hnntrr said:


> lovely_locks:
> Yeah. I am workin on it hahaha I havn't had my hair this short in about a year so its wearin on me. I do like my curls a lot though and my hair seems to behaving a little better minute a weird recent moment (hopefully not a set back).
> 
> My SO convinced me to wear it out, cause I am going to see him today so. Ill wear it out today and then cause I have a MFA Matriculation ceremony tomorrow morning I am just going to take my wig with me and wear it in the morning. I havn't figured out how to get my shingled TWA to extend into day two....



I can't even shingle mine! I don't know how! I just wash and go. Same ol boring style


----------



## youwillrise

errrrm...i just chopped my hair off...for the 5000th time.  

just needed a fresh start again. 

guess i cant make up my mind whether i want long hair or not lol.  i did go 4 years without cutting it...which is a miracle because the first 3.5/4 years of being natural, i cut it like every year.  so i've only been natural for almost 8 years...and i think this is my 4th or 5th major chop.


----------



## prettybyrd

I'm so sick of being a DIY'er.  Please let me know I'm not the only one.  Have any of you ladies returned to salons after solely self styling?  

I don't think that I want to go back forever, just until I get to BSL.  I'm just so scared that being hair lazy is going to lead to a set back if I return to a salon.  The only beautifician I know and trust won't do natural hair.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

......Switching up the regimen a bit to incorporate co-cleansing/cowashing more often year round. Cowashing/Co-Cleansing has done my hair a'mess of good these past couple of weeks. My hair is soft, pliable and easy to stretch. LOVING IT!


----------



## LuciaAbigail

prettybyrd said:


> I'm so sick of being a DIY'er.  Please let me know I'm not the only one.  Have any of you ladies returned to salons after solely self styling?
> 
> I don't think that I want to go back forever, just until I get to BSL.  I'm just so scared that being hair lazy is going to lead to a set back if I return to a salon.  The only beautifician I know and trust won't do natural hair.



While stylists get a bad rap around here, I love going to the salon and I love my stylist. I love being pampered and trusting my hair to an experienced professional. Plus, I would never trust myself to do things like color, highlights, and layering since I can't see the back of my head.  This also means that stylists have caught problems before I would have been able to, e.g. breakage in areas that I can't see as well.

I also feel like going to the salon is an integral part of keeping my hair healthy.  I actually learned about steaming and tons of great products from my hair stylists. Just be sure you go to someone really good - and don't be afraid to pay some money for it.


----------



## shasha8685

After spending an hour trying to figure out how to start these friggin Havana twists, half of my head is now twisted up. These twist are easy to do and I'll have another protective style where I can leave my hair alone for about a month.


----------



## lovely_locks

woo hoo! I am seeing growth! My nape of my neck is an inch! I know it may not mean much to you guys but that part of my hair grows so freakin slow! It took 7 weeks almost two months for an inch of growth....smh


----------



## kandiekj100

2 days in a row after taking out the crochet of having busted looking braidouts. Not sure what I'm doing wrong, since this is my usual go-to style. Yesterday I swept it to one side so it didn't look so piecey (is that a word?) and today I put it in a banana clip pony. 

Also, I still feel bald-headed. Always feel that way after taking out extensions,etc. Not sure if that is contributing to my thinking the braidouts look busted but I don't think so.

Maybe I'll just bun this thing up tomorrow and not even worry about it until I relax.


----------



## prettybyrd

LuciaAbigail said:


> While stylists get a bad rap around here, I love going to the salon and I love my stylist. I love being pampered and trusting my hair to an experienced professional. Plus, I would never trust myself to do things like color, highlights, and layering since I can't see the back of my head.  This also means that stylists have caught problems before I would have been able to, e.g. breakage in areas that I can't see as well.
> 
> I also feel like going to the salon is an integral part of keeping my hair healthy.  I actually learned about steaming and tons of great products from my hair stylists. Just be sure you go to someone really good - and don't be afraid to pay some money for it.



Yes!  A large part of me also just wants that pampering that you get in a salon.  I used to go to the salon every two weeks faithfully when I was relaxed and texlaxed.  Since being natural I have not found a salon I like beyond two or three visits, so I just don't go anymore.  

I have to find someone to do my hair, because like you mention, there are treatments that I would like that I just don't want to do myself.  I'm going to go on a hunt for a stylist.  I at least want to be seen once a month.


----------



## ChasingBliss

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oh noooo, how come?


 
This world is very small...very very very small.  The rest is another thread.


----------



## MsDee14

Can't wait to take these braids out. Was aiming for 8 weeks, but 6 weeks will do. 
I miss my fro!!!!


----------



## JaneBond007

Paul Mitchell Super Sculpt Glaze Flexible Hold...it's greasy the next morning.  Maybe it's the humidity and I sweat?  But anybody else find it greasy?  I don't want to have to wash daily.  The hold after wash and shampoo is nice for wash and go, but I'm surprised.  Doesn't make the hair brittle like gel but I feel like I need to wash daily now cuz I'm droopy.  SMH


----------



## jbwphoto1

Sitting on a conference call at work, wearing two strand twists with extensions for who know how long and all I can think about is how nice it would be to have a comb going through my hair.  And I don't even regularly use a comb!  

Looks like time to start taking these twists out and looking for another lacefront.


----------



## Embyra

MizzBFly said:


> Embrya
> Guurrrl, Honey Pie!
> 
> I do the same with a Black or colored Beenie and I leave just two peices out in the front like it's my deliberate look- has to be a black showercap/bag though. I pair that with some chunky earrings and some lipgloss, shoot you couldn't tell me my hair wasn't on point  LOOK...
> I HAVE to DC and I HAVE to run errands, so I needed to step up my game on the presentation
> 
> shoot you got me rolling over here, I know we ALL have done this at one time.





MizzBFly

  I'm glad I'm not the only one it was going to be a 2 hour journey so I figured I would use the time wisely and DC my hair


However unlike you I will add further to my shame And admit the bag was not black....Alas it was a orange sainsbury shopping bag  ......


My cousin was like. Wondered why you had those hair pins discreetly hidden trying to hold it down  can you imagine the shame if the wind blew that thing off to reveal my hair dc'ing with a orange bag on my head laaaaaaawwddddd -______-


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I have tweaked my regimen 50-11 times, but I think I finally got it down. Very hopeful.


----------



## cynd

Sometimes I think I'll never reach my hair goal.  Heavy sigh.


----------



## Hyacinthe

I want a wig....

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I've been rocking head wraps for over a week out of sheer laziness; my hair has been in braids or banded underneath the wrap. I guess, if it ain't broke...


----------



## Hyacinthe

cynd said:


> Sometimes I think I'll never reach my hair goal.  Heavy sigh.



You will reach every hair goal that you set. Be encouraged.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant

Come on dry air so i can flat iron my hair!!

I seriously have like 1 to 1 1/2 inches to WL!!!!

Too bad im not renewing my subscription tho


----------



## ChasingBliss

Today, I threw my tired bantu coils into a messy bun. Surprised it came out nice. Lumpy but nice. 
Will do this more often. I like the various things you can do with a bantu knot out.


----------



## kandiekj100

Day 3 attempt at a decent braidout was also a fail. I threw it up in banana clip bun.

Positive, I love the thickness and texture I get with a braidout bun.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am afraid of my hair. I slept in a dc after leaving protein in for several hours yesterday. I just rinsed and it is in a tshirt. I never do this. I hope it is okay.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

lovely_locks said:


> woo hoo! I am seeing growth! My nape of my neck is an inch! I know it may not mean much to you guys but that part of my hair grows so freakin slow! It took 7 weeks almost two months for an inch of growth....smh



I know this feeling!! I can actually grip hair at my nape, even braid or twist it. It would be a little twist but still. I was convinced my nape would never grow.


----------



## cynd

Hyacinthe said:


> You will reach every hair goal that you set. Be encouraged.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


 
Thanks Hyacinthe, I truly needed that.


----------



## MizzBFly

Embyra 

...shame that was me before I touched my head or gave someone a hug and heard the crunch of the plastic bag/shower cap


----------



## HanaKuroi

Hair was fine. I was so worried！(◎_◎

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

I am getting so lazy about washing my hair. I washed it Monday and have been keeping it m/s'ed. Probably goin to try and put braids in this weekend before school starts so I will probably Pre Pooand shampoo Saturday on my day off. Next time I am soaking the hair in AVC though. Little poops made my scalp itchy.


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> I am getting so lazy about washing my hair. I washed it Monday and have been keeping it m/s'ed. Probably goin to try and put braids in this weekend before school starts so I will probably Pre Pooand shampoo Saturday on my day off. Next time I am soaking the hair in AVC though. Little poops made my scalp itchy.



Gurrrl, what are little poops? I know that is a typo but 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

HanaKuroi said:


> Gurrrl, what are little poops? I know that is a typo but
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



bol!!! I think she is referring to the braids she will be getting. Those little 'poops' make her scalp itchy -


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

This Silicon Mix is very nice to my new growth


----------



## Holla

I need to use up my conditioners. I have probably about 20+ bottles.  I'm prepooing, dcing, and leaving in to try to get through this stash. Then, I want to simplify like these other women. They have WL hair and they claim to only use suave.

Longhairdontcaer2011 is my biggest hair inspiration. Although, I don't know if I want to deal with that much hair at my age.  She keeps it very simple. Her products are dirt cheap. CHEAP. She's not checking for ceramides, first 5 ingredients, preservatives, etc. Meanwhile, I'm trying to pronounce 6-syllable words in aisle 5. SMH


----------



## **SaSSy**

Loving my wash and go right now. I tired something different; I mixed knot today and my homemade oil mix together, then used fruit of the earth aloe gel with just a little Eco-styler level 5 on top 







Sent from my lavish iPhone


----------



## BostonMaria

I haven't worn my hair curly in over a month, which is really weird for me especially in the summer time. Maybe on Saturday I'll do a wash and go.


----------



## JaneBond007

Done now with the short hair, growing it back out again.  I need a ponytail.


----------



## kandiekj100

Realized I have not worn my hair straight since I last relaxed 6 months ago. I'm lazy and have no desire to flatiron my hair frequently, but I am suprised I have gone so long. A couple months without flatironing maybe, but not this long. Maybe when it's not so hot in Florida, that'll change.


----------



## shasha8685

Note to self: the next time you want to do Havana twists, you're gonna need at least 6 packs of hair!

On the other hand, I keep getting comments on my Havana twists even though they aren't all the way done. I feel kinda good because this is my first time doing any type of braid/twist install on my own.


----------



## Destiny9109

I'm really annoyed at people wanting me to install twists and braids on stinky, brittle, dry, and breaking hair. I tell them to wash and condition before coming to get their hair done, but they never do. They're always just wanting to hide the problem and believe the dirt will make it growerplexed.


----------



## Lucia

Holla said:


> I need to use up my conditioners. I have probably about 20+ bottles.  I'm prepooing, dcing, and leaving in to try to get through this stash. Then, I want to simplify like these other women. They have WL hair and they claim to only use suave.
> 
> Longhairdontcaer2011 is my biggest hair inspiration. Although, I don't know if I want to deal with that much hair at my age.  She keeps it very simple. Her products are dirt cheap. CHEAP. She's not checking for ceramides, first 5 ingredients, preservatives, etc. Meanwhile, I'm trying to pronounce 6-syllable words in aisle 5. SMH



Holla

BOL

Ok ill admit it I did only use suave coconut conditioner and coconut oil  Ayurvedic powders for a long time that got me to WL


----------



## shasha8685

My Havana twists so far. I still have a small section in the back to twist but the majority of my hair is done.


----------



## Holla

Lucia said:


> Holla
> 
> BOL
> 
> Ok ill admit it I did only use suave coconut conditioner and coconut oil  Ayurvedic powders for a long time that got me to WL



Lucia....HOLD UP!!! Is that you whipping your hair in your siggy?  That's all your hair?  

I can only dream of WL. As I type this, I picture myself with hair cascading down (Laws of attraction lol!).


----------



## hnntrr

What's the best way to start braids when I have to extend the session over a few days? Do the perimeter first and work into the middle and just bun it until its done? I am thinking if I start tomorrow night/ Sat morning I will have enough to bun and then finish Sunday morning.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Holla said:


> @Lucia....HOLD UP!!! Is that you whipping your hair in your siggy?  That's all your hair?
> 
> I can only dream of WL. As I type this, I picture myself with hair cascading down (Laws of attraction lol!).



That's Azealia Banks in her Harlem Shake MV.


----------



## shasha8685

hnntrr said:


> What's the best way to start braids when I have to extend the session over a few days? Do the perimeter first and work into the middle and just bun it until its done? I am thinking if I start tomorrow night/ Sat morning I will have enough to bun and then finish Sunday morning.



The way you stated is definitely the best and easiest way


----------



## TaylorT

I can't WAIT until I reach APL. Like seriously. I'll be so excited.


----------



## Vashti

My thickness is finally coming back. MTG is a hair-saver!


----------



## MsDee14

Took my braids out last night then applied some grapeseed oil to my hair before detangling. 
I have some dookie braids in now with some ORS Replenishing pack slathered in my hair. 
Plan to wash it out when I get home, DC with AO White Camelia then set my hair to rock my fro tommorrow.


----------



## faithVA

I had my first crazy hair dream last night/this morning.

I had my hair twisted and was waiting for my SO to pick me up for our trip. Then 2 LHCFers dropped by. Not sure why. Don't think I knew them personally. One I knew on the board and she seemed to be knowledge about hair. So my hair is set for the weekend because I'm going to wear a twist out the next day.

Somehow we end up putting my hair underwater. Not sure why. We didn't wash it or take the twist out or detangle or anything. So my twist do as they usually do and unravel and now I have a big fro. So the one lady proceeds to do something to my hair. She takes out those ponytail holders with the big balls on them and starts putting them around sections of my hair. She isn't even twisting my hair. It's then I realize, this chic doesn't know what she's doing. But I'm cool. I let her keep going. I'm not upset about my hair, just worried that it isn't going to be finished before my SO comes to get me. And I know that the by the size of the sections, my twist out won't be defined so I will need to redo the sections later.

So this chic is struggling with my hair and I can tell she is getting tired. She stops working and starts talking. So I remind her I need her to finish up because I'm going to have to go soon. I also tell her that because of the time it is taking my hair is drying out and really starting to shrink. Letting it get too dry is not going to work out. I notice after all of that time, she has only finished a small portion of the back. So I start working on the front and doing my detangling method with my hands and large pieces of hair just slide on out. So I explain to the 2 ladies how to detangle my hair and how easy it is. And while I am pulling on the front section, I stretch it down and I am APL. I was shocked, didn't know I was. But I'm not sure I am APL in the back. The back still looks really short but it is really shrunken.

For some reason we are seated in this large auditorium with a lot of people watching. This second woman was doing absolutely nothing but getting on my nerves. She kept trying to give me oil. I had a container in my lap and she put so much oil in the container that the oil just poured into my lap. I kept wondering, what is wrong with you?

I woke up before we finished my hair or my SO arrived. It was crazy.


----------



## KinkyRN

I put all these twists in but my scalp is showing. Can't wear this to work. Untwist and rock bigger twist!


----------



## ChasingBliss

KinkyRN said:


> I put all these twists in but my scalp is showing. Can't wear this to work. Untwist and rock bigger twist!


 
Did you part for each twist? I noticed that when you just grab sections of hair you dont see parts. I noticed this observing someone else. I plan on following that method because the last time I did my twists I had the same issue...and I was parting for every twist.


----------



## Spongebob

sigh..i've finally reached 4 yrs post big chop/bald shave today and I haven't got a camera


----------



## KinkyRN

ChasingBliss said:


> Did you part for each twist? I noticed that when you just grab sections of hair you dont see parts. I noticed this observing someone else. I plan on following that method because the last time I did my twists I had the same issue...and I was parting for every twist.



Yes I parted I wanted it to look neat. I will try your method next time.


----------



## Destiny9109

Finally my hair is back to normal! Why did I ever stray from Aphogee 2 step? I always come back to it


----------



## Lissa0821

I am really digging oil rinses. It weighs down my hair a little bit but detangling is lovely thing now.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

faithVA

I had my first not too long ago. I went to the stylist for some reason and she started relaxing my hair. I didn't notice until she was almost done and had no choice but to let her finish. I was mad when I woke up cuz I'm 8 months post and thought all that hard work went down the drain.


----------



## HanaKuroi

KinkyRN said:
			
		

> Yes I parted I wanted it to look neat. I will try your method next time.



What if you just part the top, front and edges only and just grab the rest?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## KinkyRN

HanaKuroi said:


> What if you just part the top, front and edges only and just grab the rest?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



True but I gotta work on my crown it is thinner than the rest. JBCO here I come! Will post results. TIA


----------



## winona

Ordered my hair yesterday and I can't wait until it comes in so I can do crochet braids... I hate having to do something to my hair everyday even if it is just smoothing it with my hands.  I am just too dang lazy lately:/


----------



## hnntrr

I had a dream last night that my head was itchy, so somehow I figured out how to shrink myself and walk on MY OWN SCALP only to find out I had lice and I had to kill all the lice eggs on my scalp.

I really dont know. I am tired.


----------



## itismehmmkay

What is everyone doing for edges?


----------



## Lucia

itismehmmkay said:


> What is everyone doing for edges?



itismehmmkay

Well it's either mist w av water conditioner denman and baby soft  brush and Eco styler or mist castor oil and kccc denman then baby soft bristle brush 
Only a few fly always in 100 degree weather


----------



## ChasingBliss

itismehmmkay said:


> What is everyone doing for edges?



Creme of nature edge control ....I love this stuff.  Haven't found anything better.


----------



## KinkyRN

Love sealing my ends with Oyin burnt sugar pomade. Sooo moisturizing!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

hnntrr said:


> I had a dream last night that my head was itchy, so somehow I figured out how to shrink myself and walk on MY OWN SCALP only to find out I had lice and I had to kill all the lice eggs on my scalp.
> 
> I really dont know. I am tired.



BOL!!!! LMBO!!!! You are so freaking funny.


----------



## Jas123

hnntrr said:


> I had a dream last night that my head was itchy, so *somehow I figured out how to shrink myself and walk on MY OWN SCALP only to find out I had lice and I had to kill all the lice eggs on my scalp.
> *
> I really dont know. I am tired.


whoa!!!! 

i just received my megatek & gro-aut oil... plus i have some jbco & regular co... i'm determined to get my sides as long as my back!
straightened my back is just about wl and my sides are a lil' past apl


----------



## spellinto

Does the faux bob count as a protective style? I finally picked up an easy way to do it, and I'd love to rock the style through the winter months. As long as my ends like it, this would be a cute style for my no-bunning experiment.


----------



## JosieLynn

i wish i knew of more fine haired naturals on youtube...because I would love to do styles because of the new length i have but i still feel like i look bald...low density sucks


----------



## youwillrise

ChasingBliss said:


> Creme of nature edge control ....I love this stuff.  Haven't found anything better.




my mother bought this stuff...ive been using it...i like it.  she said it was making her itch, though.  i'll take it.


----------



## youwillrise

loving the short short hair.  i like the way my face looks better with short hair, but part of me still wants long hair. haha.  i'll probably go back and forth forever with this.  for now, i'm enjoying the short and i'm not too worried about helping it to "grow"...just gonna do what i do and let it do what it does.


----------



## SuchaLady

itismehmmkay said:


> What is everyone doing for edges?



itismehmmkay Hicks. Best money you will ever spend. Curls passion fruit control paste is really good as well. I actually really love that one.


----------



## SuchaLady

ChasingBliss said:


> Creme of nature edge control ....I love this stuff.  Haven't found anything better.



Hmmm I've been meaning to try this for awhile now. I'll pick some up today.


----------



## SuchaLady

Now that I think about it, I'm an edge control and gel junky. Those are my favorite products lol


----------



## shasha8685

My cousin saw my twists and now she wants me to put some twists in her hair lol


----------



## oneastrocurlie

This cut definitely kills me doing Marley twists for at least a couple months :-(


----------



## Lylddlebit

I tried to save some time doing the tension method of drying instead of blow drying with the comb or brush. The end result is I lost about the same amount of hair that I would have lost blow drying right(probably more), my hair was way more tangled and it took longer than normal to fix my hair. Plus this press doesn't look nearly as good as it does with my normal method. I'm pretty tired of spending a minimum of 4 hours on my hair to make it look descent usually longer than that to make it look good and knowing that if I spend any less time than that it's going to look like a hot mess. I miss the days when a 4+ hour hair style was braids or weave that would last 2 weeks to 2 months. I miss being able to go to a hairdresser to whip my hair right and having some hair left when they were done.   I have already started cutting my hair more often to manage the length/time and I like the length but I just don't have time for this anymore.


----------



## mochalocks

Finally took out the senegalese twist a few hours ago, did a deep condition/protein treatment with Audrey organics, and shampooed my hair.   Can't wait to go to the salon later this week.


----------



## Nix08

Dd (2.5 yrs) was playing in my hair and I'm trying to hold it together hoping that she doesn't rip precious strands out of my head.  She then said "mommy your hair long" I grinned like a school girl


----------



## Meritamen

That haircut was so worth it. I hope to get rid of more of my layers as I meet more length goals. The ends of my twists and braids in the back look so much fuller and no longer fairytales off into nothing.
I washed my hair on Saturday and it still feels so soft.


----------



## Asha's-Hair

So I'm currently on a train watching this Indian woman comb through her thigh length hair with her fine tooth comb and with every stroke I'm getting madder and madder but I'm can't look away.


----------



## Napp

I wish my hair was long already


----------



## HanaKuroi

Asha's-Hair said:
			
		

> So I'm currently on a train watching this Indian woman comb through her thigh length hair with her fine tooth comb and with every stroke I'm getting madder and madder but I'm can't look away.





I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I'll be giving my hair some TLC this evening been slacking on DC and moisturizing been so busy. So I'm adding pre-poos back into the regi with every shampoo and I'm going back  to my old hair schedule Thursday and Sunday even though I'll be starting today.
I added Keraphix back into the regi instead of the Aphoghee 2-min.


----------



## Hyacinthe

Flexirods,twist outs. I had so much fun with my hair for August but now it's time to go back to basics. Cornrows n protective styling. I'm gonna miss my curls n letting it hang loose but I have my eye on the Goal so play time is Ova!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Meritamen

Bought myself a satin wrap to use under my wig. Hopefully, this will help to keep more mositure in my hair since I haven't been moisturizing and sealing that often like I should.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Officially getting senegalese twists installed on Friday!  Ready for sort of a new look and to give my hair a break from the heat.  Also curious what kind of growth and thickness I'll get.  I had my hair in braids for nearly 3 weeks in August and my stylist noticed more thickness just from that.  I'm going to keep the twists in until my birthday in mid-November so slightly more than 2 months.

Can't wait to wash my hair on Thursday because my scalp is getting irritated.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Dang, a lot of YouTube natural hair gurus are doing 2nd big chops....


----------



## MrsMe

I did crochet braids on my own this past Friday and I love the results...but not the hair. It was fun and easy so I'll redo my hair in a couple of weeks.

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.


----------



## BostonMaria

Hey I was featured on "Natural Over 40" blog 
woohoo!

http://www.naturalover40.blogspot.com/


----------



## MileHighDiva

BostonMaria, that was a nice feature and if I've never told you, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## BostonMaria

MileHighDiva said:


> BostonMaria, that was a nice feature and if I've never told you, your hair is gorgeous!



Aww thank you!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Oh my! My fine porous natural hair LOVES Sebastian Potion 9 Wearable Styling Treatment - cones, parabens and all


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My scalp is giving me a headache that's becoming unbearable.  And luck would have it tomorrow is my long day.  I'm not getting my senegalese twists installed until Friday so I planned to wash my hair Thursday night but I think I'm going to stock up on ACV and wash it tomorrow night.

One thing I'm looking forward to with my twists is being able to wash my hair whenever I want without having to do anything afterward.


----------



## NaiyaAi

I'm a little peeved that the ingredients for my homemade DC were supposed to be here by now and they're not. But this has also been a good thing because I've been using my HE LTR in the meantime and I forgot how much my hair loves this stuff. I might have to start cowashing just as an excuse to use it more.


----------



## Sosa

I think I have staples finally...for now 

Egg yolk, honey and coconut oil added to a dc that has centrimonium chloride in the top 3 or 4 ingredients. Steam that in.

Jbco for scalp and hair.

Aloe vera gel daily to hold down my edges.

My hair is so strong and soft. My natural strands are elastic but strong


----------



## LuciaAbigail

Meritamen said:


> That haircut was so worth it. I hope to get rid of more of my layers as I meet more length goals. The ends of my twists and braids in the back look so much fuller and no longer fairytales off into nothing.
> I washed my hair on Saturday and it still feels so soft.



I just figured out my twist outs and natural buns don't look as full as they should given my length because of...my layers! Epiphany! 

I'll probably keep some at the very bottom of my hair since I like the movement layers give me, but the grow out period will take some serious time.


----------



## JosieLynn

just changed recently to a virtually all raw diet. I'm already natural but now my hair growing out is so thick it feels like new growth from a perm....Idk if i'm ready for this! Finally got used to my fine, low density hair!!


----------



## shortt29

My standing hair steamer arrived today!!!! I can't wait to do a good treatment this weekend!


----------



## Ogoma

I should take myself to bed. Insomnia is a female dog. I want to run 4 miles and CoWash my hair tomorrow before work. 

I could leave it for another day, but that would mean cowashing on Saturday, just before wash day on Sunday.


----------



## BonBon

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

Today I'm sick of hiding my hair. 

Sick
Sick
Sick

My hair is as long (if not longer) than my bob wig now. 

I'm just scared of messing it up by using heat ect before I correct my porosity and deal with this dryness issue.

Saw a couple of women with bald spots and fried hair on the bus which may help me stick to this lol :crazy:


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Just had my senegalese twists installed and I LOVE it!!  It's definitely a new look so I know it will throw people off but I can't wait to show it off.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I want my hair done, but I don't wanna do it...booooooo !


----------



## cubanspice

Overnight prepooing for the second time in my entire HHJ. I am contemplating those faux locs but I don't know. Hm?


----------



## SuchaLady

There is so much weave I want it's ridiculous. Smh.


----------



## divachyk

Need to wash. Don't feel like it. Therefore, I won't. 

I'm sure I will regret this on Sunday when I'm having to wash my hair vs. chilling and relaxing.


----------



## FelaShrine

Scalp Massaged with Jar Of Joe.


----------



## Frizzyb

I'm tired of the patience it takes to grow out your hair!!!! Aannnnddd I'm still in the beginning of the journey. I want thick, even, glossy, full of body waist length hair right now!!! Oh well back to moisturizing, sealing, massaging and gheing for forevermore.


----------



## MrsMe

My protective style... because I already needed a break from my hair and knowing myself I wouldn't have time to take care of it with the beginning of the school year. (Crochet braids done all by myself)

ETA: The phone app has been acting up. I don't know if you'll. be able to see the pic but its the same one three times!

Sent from my phone


----------



## Bublin

I'm going to start reading the Relaxed Hair threads.

I'm done with this tangled, unstyled, take too much time for it to look jacked after 2 days hair.

I'm going back to the creamy crack.


----------



## SuchaLady

[IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/14xjlfa.jpg[/IMG]

Yandy's hair is gorgeous


----------



## youwillrise

still loving my short short hair.  think ill bust a wash and deep condition.


----------



## Ogoma

Donated my steamer to one of those appliance collection places. I have not used it since April last year and don't think I will use it ever again. Have not noticed any difference in my hair. I don't want to move with it.


----------



## melahnee

I feel you on that so much frizzyb.

I want long hair life so bad right now too, this is taking forever. Buns are not fun anymore. 
I will be the happiest woman on earth the day it's CURLY mbl/wsl again like it was a LONG time ago when I was about 7 lol. Not just when it's straightened. just seems like it's going to take like 20 more years.


----------



## Sosa

Bublin said:


> I'm going to start reading the Relaxed Hair threads.
> 
> I'm done with this tangled, unstyled, take too much time for it to look jacked after 2 days hair.
> 
> I'm going back to the creamy crack.



Girrrrl...I hear ya! Sigh. 
The ONLY thing that's stopping me is that my strands really are stronger natural. And I have mbl natural hair...I'm afraid of relaxing all that length as I fear underprocessing. But I really am tired of all the effort only to look like I'm wearing the hairstyle of a 6 year old.


----------



## Phoenix14

STARTING  my hair at 10:30pm is just about the dumbest thing I've ever done. Oh, and I haven't even unpacked my conditioner yet. SMH


----------



## mshoneyfly

MrsMe

Very cute crochet braids!!  What kind of hair is that?  The length and curl pattern is adorable on you!!  What braid pattern did you use?? How many braids do you have?? How did you secure the braids in the back??

Hope you dont mind all the ??'s but Im still trying to find a protective style.


----------



## Outlook

Okay felt like a new change; a revamp.  A restart.  Starting a new hair journey.  

One of the best things that I've gotten from this site is daily washing, so going back to that.  Daily washing, no heat, weekly deep conditioning and possibly no relaxers if I decide to transition forreal.  Here goes!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

I want dreads now. Never thought I would because I hated them. But now I'm having a mid 30's hair crisis. Plus, the other day I saw a boy/young man walking up the street and his dreads were just a swingin'. I had a bit of a hairgasm. So, yeah...


----------



## Ogoma

Goddess Braids on hair that has not been detangled in over a week 

#idiocyday

Will vacuum up evidence and pretend it never happened.


----------



## Kindheart

Ogoma said:


> Goddess Braids on hair that has not been detangled in over a week
> 
> #idiocyday
> 
> Will vacuum up evidence and pretend it never happened.



LOL In mine the evidence is rolled up in the front rolling brush . A reminder of how much hair I shed .


----------



## HanaKuroi

Is this hide the evidence weekend and pretend it never happened weekend? I to have evidence emptied and tied up in a trash bag. I didn't even look. I just KIM.  

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Evolving78

HanaKuroi said:


> Is this hide the evidence weekend and pretend it never happened weekend? I to have evidence emptied and tied up in a trash bag. I didn't even look. I just KIM.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



My flyaways are giving me away! Oh well. I got it detangled right? Lol


----------



## ail221

I think my hair is growing through a phase of thickening vs. gaining length.


----------



## Napp

I wonder what would happen if i kept my hair in two braids for a month.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I heard DH telling DD my hair was looking longer and asked her if she thought so too.

Shrinkage is evil. I was just feeling sad about my shrinkage too and that cheered me up. I will do a two part dc as treat to my hair now. I might even steam my hair!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## SuchaLady

I wonder if not relaxing would help my eczema on my face. Now disclaimer: I NEVER relax my hair while my skin is being stupid. I'm not that foolish. My skin is always clear and problem free before I relax but I can't help but wonder if the dry skin I just can't beat in the winter is solely caused by the winter. But I would have straight hair as a natural anyway so yeah


----------



## Lylddlebit

I bought my first wig!  The true test will be if I am comfortable enough to wear it or if it store it next to all the cute phony ponytails I buy and never wear lol. I really am going to try to wear it though for at least a week and if I don't become comfortable I can give it away.


----------



## Royalq

so i finally took the reigns on my mom's hair. She just got out of a weave and it has grown some.She has relaxed hair that has been over lapped tooooo many times and its just thin, breaking, dry and stiff. it doesnt shine at all. I told her last year let me care for your hair, but she didnt listen to me. Now it more than a year later and im thinking if i would have just forced her, her hair would be i a different condition by now. So i straight up told her im doing your hair from now on, including extensions and putting in a relaxer. She wanted to relax tomorrow but her hair is in such a weak brittle state that i firmly told her no. Im not sure if she's going to do it anyways. 

so i started off by getting her some quality shampoo and conditioner, made a leave mix and a moisturizer mix, and a EVOO/EVCO mix to seal. I had half a jar of Sulfur 8 left in my drawer, so i took that mixed in some castor oil and gave it to her. I want her to put that on her scalp 2-3x a week. I will wash her hair weekly and dc, and cowash mid week. I think she needs alot of moisture and a bit of protein. I say that because she's always using "anti-breakage" products like profective. And i know anti breakage means protein. She might have a protein over load  and be damaged and thats why her hair is stiff, dry, snaps all over the place and lacks luster. I just did the chicoro prepoo on her then slapped on a dc mix of conditioner, castor oil, honey, and olive oil. I heavily reapplied to her edges and nape which literally feel like a briollo pad, no joke. i dont know why her edges are so dang rough. I plan to cowash that out air dry her in some little braids and have her wear her half wig with a scarf as her protective style. I want to up the health of her hair for a month and install some kinky twists for her sometime in october if i feel her hair is in good condition. Keep her in that for a while, take it out pamper for two weeks then i MIGHT put a relaxer for her if her hair is doing well. Her last relaxer was in some time in June. That will be her first stretch and a long on too. But i refuse to let her perm damaged hair. I will personally put the sulfur 8, moisturize and seal her hair at night because i know she wont do it. 

I need some suggestions for styles for her guys! He hair is about 3-4 inches long, short edges and her hair thins out the further down you go. I tried a braid out but because her hair thins as it goes it looked like little spiders! should i just keep her covered for now and in extensions?


----------



## DoDo

Royalq said:


> so i finally took the reigns on my mom's hair. She just got out of a weave and it has grown some.She has relaxed hair that has been over lapped tooooo many times and its just thin, breaking, dry and stiff. it doesnt shine at all. I told her last year let me care for your hair, but she didnt listen to me. Now it more than a year later and im thinking if i would have just forced her, her hair would be i a different condition by now. So i straight up told her im doing your hair from now on, including extensions and putting in a relaxer. She wanted to relax tomorrow but her hair is in such a weak brittle state that i firmly told her no. Im not sure if she's going to do it anyways.
> 
> so i started off by getting her some quality shampoo and conditioner, made a leave mix and a moisturizer mix, and a EVOO/EVCO mix to seal. I had half a jar of Sulfur 8 left in my drawer, so i took that mixed in some castor oil and gave it to her. I want her to put that on her scalp 2-3x a week. I will wash her hair weekly and dc, and cowash mid week. I think she needs alot of moisture and a bit of protein. I say that because she's always using "anti-breakage" products like profective. And i know anti breakage means protein. She might have a protein over load  and be damaged and thats why her hair is stiff, dry, snaps all over the place and lacks luster. I just did the chicoro prepoo on her then slapped on a dc mix of conditioner, castor oil, honey, and olive oil. I heavily reapplied to her edges and nape which literally feel like a briollo pad, no joke. i dont know why her edges are so dang rough. I plan to cowash that out air dry her in some little braids and have her wear her half wig with a scarf as her protective style. I want to up the health of her hair for a month and install some kinky twists for her sometime in october if i feel her hair is in good condition. Keep her in that for a while, take it out pamper for two weeks then i MIGHT put a relaxer for her if her hair is doing well. Her last relaxer was in some time in June. That will be her first stretch and a long on too. But i refuse to let her perm damaged hair. I will personally put the sulfur 8, moisturize and seal her hair at night because i know she wont do it.
> 
> I need some suggestions for styles for her guys! He hair is about 3-4 inches long, short edges and her hair thins out the further down you go. I tried a braid out but because her hair thins as it goes it looked like little spiders! should i just keep her covered for now and in extensions?



At this point covered (with wigs) is best. In a few months time when the new growth comes in and you relax and you start to trim the thinner areas you may be able to do more styles.

Extensions may be hard on her hair if its already brittle weak and fragile.


----------



## spellinto

To moisturize my hair tonight, I sectioned my hair into four parts, then halved each section for a more thorough application.  When I was done, I made two jumbo twists in the front and the back and secured both with a gentle jaw clip.  Right now I'm experimenting with ways to wear my hair and keep in moisture at night.  My hair feels nice now but we'll see how it works out in the AM.


----------



## hnntrr

Wore my natural hair out today at work for the first time. Everyone said they really liked it, one of my co-workers said "you should wear it short all the time!" another said "its SOOO CURLY" and decided to spontaneously palm my head before I realized what she was doing. All she got was a fist full of gell'ed up hair (I need to find a gell that doesnt make my curls hard, the curl custard isnt working).

All in all. I liked it. Most of my co-workers liked it and complimented me on how nice my curls looked. Going to see what the other half of them think during the week. Overall I am happy. I will probably wear it out more frequently and alternate between that and a short wig to keep protecting it.

I also tried a twist out on the portions of my hair that wont curl...it looked nice textured and pinned up but its still not doing anything where I can just leave it as is. Gonna have to keep experimenting.


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> Wore my natural hair out today at work for the first time. Everyone said they really liked it, one of my co-workers said "you should wear it short all the time!" another said "its SOOO CURLY" and decided to spontaneously palm my head before I realized what she was doing. All she got was a fist full of gell'ed up hair (I need to find a gell that doesnt make my curls hard, the curl custard isnt working).
> 
> All in all. I liked it. Most of my co-workers liked it and complimented me on how nice my curls looked. Going to see what the other half of them think during the week. Overall I am happy. I will probably wear it out more frequently and alternate between that and a short wig to keep protecting it.
> 
> I also tried a twist out on the portions of my hair that wont curl...it looked nice textured and pinned up but its still not doing anything where I can just leave it as is. Gonna have to keep experimenting.



You do have cute curls! I am so happy for you! You wore your hair out! Yay!!!!!

I hope you took pictures!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Outlook

Getting myself together.  Hair, nails, body, skin.


----------



## hnntrr

HanaKuroi said:


> You do have cute curls! I am so happy for you! You wore your hair out! Yay!!!!!
> 
> I hope you took pictures!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Hahaha  I took some yeah, I will try to take more today. This is my 2nd day wearing it so I don't know how nice its going to look compared to tomorrow.


----------



## Nix08

I'm done with length challenges...they depress me


----------



## BostonMaria

Yesterday I did an amla+neem powder treatment then DC'd with EVOO. My hair feels moisturized and sleek.


----------



## divachyk

Nix08, don't get depressed. You'll get there. You must length check to be able to know what's working & what's not.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> @Nix08, don't get depressed. You'll get there. You must length check to be able to know what's working & what's not.


 
divachyk, I know you're right and I guess I will still do length checks BUT I will not have 'timed' length goals anymore.  I guess like you mentioned in your blog (I think), monthly goals are probably a more inspiring way to go about things.


----------



## divachyk

Wish I could have wash day feeling hair everyday.


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 said:


> @divachyk, I know you're right and I guess I will still do length checks BUT I will not have 'timed' length goals anymore. I guess like you mentioned in your blog (I think), monthly goals are probably a more inspiring way to go about things.


 
Nix08, a watched pot never boils. You know this of course. When I stopped watching, it started growing. The more I looked, the less it grew. I think your regi is working. How do you feel about it?


----------



## Nix08

@divachyk my regi well, for the majority of this year and then some I haven't really had one...I just do whatever, whenever BUT as of this morning I've been writing down a regi. I think my main problem is self trimming I don't have a set schedule for trims and often when I do trim/dust it's spur of the moment and I probably cut more than I realize and more often than I realize I don't even make a note written or otherwise of when I've trimmed. Overall I've just gotten very slack with my regi/process which is a far cry from the excel spreadsheet that I use to use to schedule and document my hair regi!


----------



## Whimsy

I think I'm gunna shave my head.


----------



## divachyk

Oh no you won't, miss lady!!! Whimsy 

Nix08, ok so there's the answer for us both -- document via journaling and photos. I haven't documented much lately and I'm paying for it.


----------



## spellinto

Wearing twists to bed was not my best idea   My hair was moisturized in the morning, but the texture caused tangles and trapped a lot of shed hair in.  It didn't like the way it looked down (the waves just looked scraggly and weird), but it was challenging to store it all in an updo...rocking the french roll today I suppose.  It looks a little frizzy in this style though. *Sigh* I'm going to Sallys to grab some flexi rods (among other things) and we'll see if my hair prefers those better at night.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I broke all types of hair rules during my wash last night, but I lost significantly less hair than usual & my hair still looks and feels as it always does...

Best of all wash day caused no stress & took an hr or two as opposed to all day/night !!!!


----------



## thebelleofelle

ugh why is getting to APL such a challenge??? 

I just want to wake up tomorrow and be APL 

#TheHairStruggle


----------



## Kindheart

Nothing kills this obnoxious frizzy halo .


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I think I'm in a IDGAF-phase of my hair journey...don't care about challenges, keeping it basic. Decided I'm cool with my hair even if I never grow an inch past where I am now.


----------



## Kindheart

Pantene Truly Natural is Not that bad .my hair feels very soft


----------



## itismehmmkay

I'm so tempted to join some type of growth-aid challenge so I can obsess about it lol.  I have some OTC and sulfur stuff under my cabinet too.


----------



## naija24

my boyfriend's brother and girlfriend were visiting this weekend and the girlfriend had MBL natural hair that was straightened. I was so frickin jealous and it bothered me all weekend.


----------



## HanaKuroi

thebelleofelle said:
			
		

> ugh why is getting to APL such a challenge???
> 
> I just want to wake up tomorrow and be APL
> 
> #TheHairStruggle



Especially if you have a super long skinny neck like me. If I had a short neck I would be there already.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## BostonMaria

Whimsy said:


> I think I'm gunna shave my head.



You'll be Mbl by Christmas LOL 
Do you have a lot of morning sickness?


naija24 nah don't be jealous. You'll have long hair one day too! See it as a challenge.


----------



## naija24

BostonMaria said:


> You'll be Mbl by Christmas LOL
> Do you have a lot of morning sickness?
> 
> 
> naija24 nah don't be jealous. You'll have long hair one day too! See it as a challenge.



BostonMaria, that's what I'm trying to do. HOnestly, Im PMSing so everything kind of ***king sucks right now lol so i'm feeling insecure about a lot of stuff. but her hair was beautiful and naturally curly. she was maybe a 3b.

anyway, i hope to be SL by the end of this year, so maybe 3.5 months left. pretty happy about that. I want to be APL by next summer and then I won't feel so jealous about longer haired ladies.


----------



## BostonMaria

naija24 said:


> BostonMaria, that's what I'm trying to do. HOnestly, Im PMSing so everything kind of ***king sucks right now lol so i'm feeling insecure about a lot of stuff. but her hair was beautiful and naturally curly. she was maybe a 3b.
> 
> anyway, i hope to be SL by the end of this year, so maybe 3.5 months left. pretty happy about that. I want to be APL by next summer and then I won't feel so jealous about longer haired ladies.



It'll be long before you know it. I was going through my Fotki the other day and was surprised at how short my hair was 6 years ago. I couldn't even put it in a ponytail!  I'm telling ya, you'll look back one day and laugh LOL  I hated my short hair because I was used to having SL hair. I'd look in the mirror and think who the heck is that


----------



## Kindheart

You know you re shedding too much when your BFF  bans you from going to her house with your hair down cuz you re leaving  too much hair around LOL  .


----------



## divachyk

Love it when dh asks how the blog is going to show support.

Love it when dh uuuu's and aaahhh's about my hair. Kinda makes me blush.

Not loving the Heutiful Hair Steamer torturing my neck. This was be a lasting scar - dumb hood dropped water on my neck and it burnt the heck out of me.


----------



## SuchaLady

If I get this job I want  for me girls, Im  gonna be in weaves for atleast the next 12 months.


----------



## spellinto

divachyk said:


> Love it when dh asks how the blog is going to show support.
> 
> Love it when dh uuuu's and aaahhh's about my hair. Kinda makes me blush.
> 
> Not loving the Heutiful Hair Steamer torturing my neck. This was be a lasting scar - dumb hood dropped water on my neck and it burnt the heck out of me.



So many complaints about this steamer!  I hate how things trend on LHCF because you never know the downsides to a product until the trend passes.  I want to sell my Huetiful for that very reason (the dripping water) but I don't know of anyone that will take it


----------



## spellinto

I'm going to try the Pocahontas banding method to air dry my cowashed hair today.  Hopefully it works well.  I'm wondering if I could perform a flexi rod set afterwards...


----------



## Holla

divachyk said:


> Love it when dh asks how the blog is going to show support.
> 
> Love it when dh uuuu's and aaahhh's about my hair. Kinda makes me blush.
> 
> Not loving the Heutiful Hair Steamer torturing my neck. This was be a lasting scar - dumb hood dropped water on my neck and it burnt the heck out of me.





spellinto said:


> So many complaints about this steamer!  I hate how things trend on LHCF because you never know the downsides to a product until the trend passes.  I want to sell my Huetiful for that very reason (the dripping water) but I don't know of anyone that will take it





WHATTTTTT? I was thinking about getting one. First time I'm seeing this type of complaint.


----------



## itismehmmkay

nobody using ovation or mega-tek anymore?  Something happen?

I'm using ovation as a prepoo; see if it'll do something.


----------



## Igotstripes

I want to buy some bows for my hair lol


----------



## ms.blue

Received my shescenit order and yea....I'm underwhelmed.   My seyani butter and the buttercream both suppose to 5.5oz but the seyani butter just holding the container feels a lot lighter even though it's filled to the top.  I feel that this was filled by volume not by weight.sad:


----------



## SmilingElephant

Im am just.....so excited about straightening my hair when it gets cold! I need to buy some cute clips to use to put it up when it "gets in my way"


I just look forward to the wind blowing it all around and flipping it and stuff

Im pretty sure i will be WL come December


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

All I want to do is lax' this head, press to my hair is Laid and Swang' a week through.....thats frickin' it. 

My family, job, professors, god daughter and SO ain't tryin' to hear me though .


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Well I'm loving my senegalese twists but the itchies have arrived. I bought some grape seed oil and I'm going to mix it with the essential oils I use (peppermint, rosemary and lavender oils) and spray it on my scalp and see what that does.

When I went to my health food store I wandered into the hair care section and discovered all these all natural shampoos and conditioners I have to try. My hair loves balancing shampoos so I bought that and a clarifying shampoo for oily scalp since I have a dry/oily scalp. I'm a little worried about build up since these braids will be in for 2 months.


----------



## divachyk

Hate when I get a mention but when I go to locate it, it's nowhere to be found. I sure hope someone isn't trying to get my attention and think I'm ignoring them.


----------



## HanaKuroi

divachyk said:


> Hate when I get a mention but when I go to locate it, it's nowhere to be found. I sure hope someone isn't trying to get my attention and think I'm ignoring them.



Where do they gooooooooo?

I rarely see mentions since I am on my phone.


I did not realize that as my hair is deciding to get super thick I need to properly detangle. I think it is the mineral rich. I am natural but ever since last year my new growth has been super thick. I think I will detangle with some sort of skippy conditioner. I need to melt these tangles!


----------



## MrsMelodyV

itismehmmkay said:


> nobody using ovation or mega-tek anymore?  Something happen?
> 
> I'm using ovation as a prepoo; see if it'll do something.



I just got a bottle of megatek. I'm hoping I'll get some nice growth from it. I'll be happy if it's just a really great protein treatment.


----------



## lana

Um, I was talking to a woman that I am not close with...I noticed she was wearing a wig.  Why did she snatch her wig off and show me her new growth in front of her husband and children (in front of ME?)?  I'm still traumatized by the snatching the wig off thing.  I just had to say that to someone that would understand.


----------



## Jobwright

lana said:


> Um, I was talking to a woman that I am not close with...I noticed she was wearing a wig.  Why did she snatch her wig off and show me her new growth in front of her husband and children (in front of ME?)?  I'm still traumatized by the snatching the wig off thing.  I just had to say that to someone that would understand.



Wow!!!!  I think I would have hyperventilated from laughing so hard. Fuuuuuunny!!!!


----------



## naija24

Working out regularly is just as effective as biotin. It's only 3 weeks post and my new growth is so thick I can't feel like scalp anymore


----------



## itismehmmkay

How often you been working out? naija24


----------



## naija24

itismehmmkay said:


> How often you been working out? naija24



itsmehmmkay daily? I try to do 2-3 miles a day. Not today because there was a storm so I'm gonna hit the gym around 10pm. But it feels like I am already due for my relaxer


----------



## Nix08

Perhaps it's just me but I find when I search hair topics/questions in google lhcf does not come up as often as it once did Maybe it's the topics that I'm searching.


----------



## SuchaLady

Nix08 said:


> Perhaps it's just me but I find when I search hair topics/questions in google lhcf does not come up as often as it once did Maybe it's the topics that I'm searching.



Nix08 after a fiasco in the entertainment forum they made all forums private. Now very little if anything comes up at all when LHCF is searched.


----------



## Nix08

Ahhh I see, thanks SuchaLady I was actually quite perplexed  That's unfortunate because a lot of people end up here when searching for answers.


----------



## Ogoma

Someone should start a WHIP 2015 thread. 

I would, but I will be taking a mini hiatus when my subscription ends later this year.


----------



## Ogoma

I really love my new regimen. Doing less and using less with great results. My hair is not staying wet for days irritating my scalp, it is so soft and shiny and touchable. 

Next year's east coast winters will be the true test. 

Trying to find a second staple CoWash conditioner and moisturizer. Love the Desert Essence conditioners, but cannot more than 3 uses of it. Not reasonable. I think I am just going to keep the alternate cowash conditioner and moisturizer slots to satisfy any PJ itches.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I'm very paranoid right now.
my hair strands are strong and elastic. There's no breaking and very little shedding.
But it doesn't feel like how is usually feels. It feels slightly rough and hard
Either Somethings wrong with it and it well manifest later. or this is the first time my hair is truly healthy and i've been doing something wrong for as long as i can remember. 

oh well we shall see innit


----------



## hnntrr

I want to dye my hair so bad. Even if its a section of it. I just wanna do it.


----------



## Hyacinthe

I really gotta take better care of the edges/front of my hair.Ugh! Gotta do better.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## NaiyaAi

I'm so frustrated! New school year, new roommate who SLEEPS ALL FREAKING DAY! I like to wash my hair in the mornings because rollersetting takes so long and now she's really messing up my hair routine. I could go on and on about this, but I'll keep it strictly to how it's affecting my hair.


----------



## KinkyRN

Hyacinthe said:


> I really gotta take better care of the edges/front of my hair.Ugh! Gotta do better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



I am in the same boat kind of... I focused on my front edges and they filled in nicely but now my nape is pitiful!! So I feel you on this one.


----------



## SuchaLady

Ready to take this weave out. Scratching my hair will feel so good.


----------



## HanaKuroi

KinkyRN said:
			
		

> I am in the same boat kind of... I focused on my front edges and they filled in nicely but now my nape is pitiful!! So I feel you on this one.



Water your nape and dc it everyday and use a mild or medium protein every other day. This us what worked for me. I lost my nape due to an allergic reaction and this is how I grew it back.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## SlimPickinz

hnntrr said:


> I want to dye my hair so bad. Even if its a section of it. I just wanna do it.



Me and you both.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Im getting bored with my wigs sigh.. I need some type of change..


----------



## Ogoma

A center part bun flatters my face. Somewhat surprising given how large my forehead is.


----------



## hnntrr

Sometimes I wonder how long my hair would be if I just kept it relaxed. I miss my length. I like my hair curly though. I love it curly but I just miss having long hair. My shrinkage is already ridiculous and I know its gonna take forever to look like its gotten anywhere. Ugh.


----------



## soulglo

Just saw this on fb


----------



## Sosa

I went out and bought my secret weapon conditioner at Ross- H-Zone Agarn oil condish. 
You know Ross is hit or miss...so I'm just thrilled to find it. 

In other news,  I need to do something with this mbl natural hair of mine :-/.  I don't enjoy it all. ..I spend hours trying to make it look halfway decent :-(


----------



## MileHighDiva

soulglo, I'm too tired to research right now, so which ingredients?  I don't use that product, but I was interested in trying the vanilla and kiwi clarifying condish to see how they compare to the AIA Coconut Co Wash.  Especially, since they're at a lower price point.


----------



## kennylee2013

hnntrr said:


> Sometimes I wonder how long my hair would be if I just kept it relaxed. I miss my length. I like my hair curly though. I love it curly but I just miss having long hair. My shrinkage is already ridiculous and I know its gonna take forever to look like its gotten anywhere. Ugh.





me too... i miss my length after my big chop.  I love my hair now but just wish it was longer.....sigh  patience truly is a virtue


----------



## ail221

I just realize for me mbl length is only 12-13 inches


----------



## SmilingElephant

kennylee2013 said:


> me too... i miss my length after my big chop.  I love my hair now but just wish it was longer.....sigh  patience truly is a virtue



Don't worry...it will grow back so fast with consistent healthy hair care and babying...it'll seem like you never big chopped! I went through that several months after my BC but it has already grown back! 

Speaking of such...what length do you think this is? Im so eager to just claim WL lol...but idk:


----------



## Ogoma

MileHighDiva said:


> @soulglo, I'm too tired to research right now, so which ingredients?  I don't use that product, but I was interested in trying the vanilla and kiwi clarifying condish to see how they compare to the AIA Coconut Co Wash.  Especially, since they're at a lower price point.



MileHighDiva Cocamide DEA

There was a thread on it: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=18945189


----------



## HanaKuroi

I haaaaate tingling conditioners. It feels burny not tingly. Ughhhhhh.

Trader joes tea tree tingle torture conditioner. :cries:

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

It finally stopped burning/tingling.


----------



## Victoria44

I miss my shorter lengths and the excitement every time I played in my hair..


----------



## Royalq

my journey is going smooth. If i hit a snag it will most likely be cause by my laziness. I dont look forward too washing my hair at all. Its so boring, i keep putting it off.


----------



## SlimPickinz

AO GPB smells like castor oil. This conditioner is strong! Missing the coconut smell of Aphogee 2 minute.


----------



## Dellas

I got work to do I need to go on hiatus from LHCF
If I come back in a year the topics will be the same
New hair growth bandwagon
New weight loss band wagon 
Reality Star thread/threads
Republican crazy laws
Wealthy Black man has insulted black women hair, skin, weight, attitude, or black female ancestor
This is the end of days thread 
Black male death due to XYZ

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NijaG

hnntrr said:


> Sometimes I wonder how long my hair would be if I just kept it relaxed. I miss my length. I like my hair curly though. I love it curly but I just miss having long hair. My shrinkage is already ridiculous and I know its gonna take forever to look like its gotten anywhere. Ugh.



hnntrr....
 Have you tried the African Threading method. It's a good heat-free way to get your hair stretched. I think there are a few threads on here on this topic.

Also check youtube.

I'm posting some pics in the Protective Style thread of what it looks like.


----------



## Bun Mistress

So since my BC from WL to SL (not my idea, salon disaster), I first happy then total bummed and bought the hair serum from the person that apparently (since all of said person's threads are gone and was banned...) hair serum.  I straighten my hair yesterday and I'm now back at APL.  Wow, two months.  This stuff is gold.


----------



## spellinto

I returned a conditioner today in exchange for Nexxus Humectress.  I was really confused because some bottles said it had ceramides and keratin (what I essentially bought it for) while others didn't.  I guess the store had the old and new versions?  I can't wait to see how it makes my hair feel, but if I cowash tonight, I'll spend my time air drying and babying my hair instead of doing homework...

I've been wearing the french roll as my signature protective style right now.  I love how it looks on me but I have to perfect it.  I really should play around with other styles though.  I'll rock the faux bob tomorrow.


----------



## soulglo

SlimPickinz said:


> AO GPB smells like castor oil. This conditioner is strong! Missing the coconut smell of Aphogee 2 minute.



Lol it smells likeba sickley gardenia flower smell to he. I hate the smell of gardenia but i'm used to ao gpb's smell now


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> I haaaaate tingling conditioners. It feels burny not tingly. Ughhhhhh.
> 
> Trader joes tea tree tingle torture conditioner. :cries:
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I agree I dislike them as well. I don't even bother with anything tea tree


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

ORS sent me some samples. I don't remember asking, but I will take it! 
Off to find some more hair samples to order.


----------



## KinkyRN

TwoSnapsUp said:


> ORS sent me some samples. I don't remember asking, but I will take it!
> Off to find some more hair samples to order.



Yes please share what you find. Is there a thread for free or shipping only paid samples?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

KinkyRN said:


> Yes please share what you find. Is there a thread for free or shipping only paid samples?



I usually just google "free samples" and go from there. I don't use any particular sites.

I don't think there is a thread.


----------



## KinkyRN

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Can't wait to see the 2013 progress pics. I'll start a thread if no one has done so by the end of December...

Here's last year's: 2012 Hair Progress Reveal


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Now that I am approaching APL, I know it's just not going to cut it for me. Neither is BSL


----------



## Lissa0821

soulglo said:


> Just saw this on fb
> 
> View attachment 225315


 

My heart is grieved, I just started cowashing and I LOVE this conditioner.  Now I have to find a replacement.


----------



## nerdography

After seeing @Whimsy hair cut it made me think about cutting my hair again. I reached my hair goal length, but now I'm bored with it. I hate having to take care of it. I dislike only being able to wash my hair on the weekends since I don't have time during the week. It's annoying. 

I get paid this week, so I'm leaning towards getting it all chopped off.

ETA// I guess I can't use VO5 anymore. To bad, my hair likes the clarifying shampoo


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Lissa0821 said:


> My heart is grieved, I just started cowashing and I LOVE this conditioner.  Now I have to find a replacement.



What!!!! I can't believe this!


----------



## divachyk

Lurking on my work computer became risky -- I do not want backs & bras showing on my search history. I have disabled photos while lurking but not seeing pics & avatars really take away from the experience.


----------



## divachyk

Bun Mistress said:


> So since my BC from WL to SL (not my idea, salon disaster), I first happy then total bummed and bought the hair serum from the person that apparently (since all of said person's threads are gone and was banned...) hair serum. I straighten my hair yesterday and I'm now back at APL. Wow, two months. This stuff is gold.


 
Bun Mistress, would that be Njoy or Sparklingflame?



spellinto said:


> So many complaints about this steamer! I hate how things trend on LHCF because you never know the downsides to a product until the trend passes. I want to sell my Huetiful for that very reason (the dripping water) but I don't know of anyone that will take it


 



Holla said:


> WHATTTTTT? I was thinking about getting one. First time I'm seeing this type of complaint.


 
spellinto & Holla, the unspoken truth gets us all -- let me be the first to publicly say, that joint will burn the heck out of you if you aren't careful. I can't promote my blog but I did an entry on it if you care to read it. In short, the water dropped for them hood and left a big burn area -- blisters & all (without being too graphic) -- about the size of the palm of my hand. Ok so, I'm 5'10" and can palm a basketball (yeah, prior bball player ) if that tells you anything about the size of the burn area. I reached out to the company and they responded back with concern but gave me the politically correct answer in a nice way -- but to put it bluntly, they basically said follow the directions.



HanaKuroi said:


> Where do they gooooooooo?
> 
> I rarely see mentions since I am on my phone.
> 
> 
> I did not realize that as my hair is deciding to get super thick I need to properly detangle. I think it is the mineral rich. I am natural but ever since last year my new growth has been super thick. I think I will detangle with some sort of skippy conditioner. I need to melt these tangles!


 
HanaKuroi, when people quote but don't mention, it's hit or miss if they will see the post. I know how to search to find those posts where people quoted but didn't mention me. However, sometimes those quoted posts don't show in history. I just so happen to come back in here and stumble upon these posts that I'm responding to now. That's why I try to mention everyone when I can.



HanaKuroi said:


> Water your nape and dc it everyday and use a mild or medium protein every other day. This us what worked for me. I lost my nape due to an allergic reaction and this is how I grew it back.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


Great idea HanaKuroi!


----------



## Whimsy

nerdography said:


> After seeing @Whimsy hair cut it made me think about cutting my hair again. I reached my hair goal length, but now I'm bored with it. I hate having to take care of it. I dislike only being able to wash my hair on the weekends since I don't have time during the week. It's annoying.
> 
> I get paid this week, so I'm leaning towards getting it all chopped off.
> 
> ETA// I guess I can't use VO5 anymore. To bad, my hair likes the clarifying shampoo



DO it!
How long is it now?

I'm going this week to get it cut even shorter. I don't want to have to do ANY styling AT ALL lol. I'm getting it boy short so I can wash, moisturize and go. Nothing to comb or mess with at all.


----------



## nerdography

Whimsy said:


> DO it!
> How long is it now?
> 
> I'm going this week to get it cut even shorter. I don't want to have to do ANY styling AT ALL lol. I'm getting it boy short so I can wash, moisturize and go. Nothing to comb or mess with at all.



I'm at hip length, I want to get a long pixie cut. I don't mind a little bit of styling, but the way my hair is now it takes two days to wash and air dry and I'm using tons of product. I'm going to wash and flat iron and go have it cut into my style. That way I can switch back and forth between my natural state and straight. 

I want to get this style...


----------



## shasha8685

Yep. These Havana twists are coming out this weekend. Starting to look all kinds of meh and I can't take it anymore!


----------



## HanaKuroi

divachyk

I never see mentions since I am almost always in my phone. When I do use a comp, I will see that I have mentions and I click on them but if I don't read them all immediately, they disappear. Where di they goooooo? It drives Me crazy. And why can't I get them back. I can't always reply then and there. It is frustrating. If I click on anything else after opening my mentions, my mentions disappear. Does that happen to you?

My new nape grew in thicker and the hair is smooth and has clumpier, shiny curls. It is very healthy. You will grow a better nape. Even if you don't cowash your entire head, when you shower    water your nape. I would dc everyday and alternate with mill creek botanicals. I had no hair and a bald spot the size of a nickel. I had to wrap my hair across my nape. It was awful. I was so thankful it wasn't the front of my head though.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## divachyk

@HanaKuroi, yes, it does. Click the search drop down and you can type your name in the area where you can search by posts. You should be able to locate all (or most all) posts where you were quoted but not mentioned. Go to your profile and locate mentions -- click that. This should take you to those posts where you were mentioned.


----------



## hnntrr

Can't wait until my hair is long enough to put in a small pony tail. Probably wont be till december though.

Also. WHy is my hair so frizzy *cries*


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I have a wedding to attend this weekend & I want to press my hair. I've picked up & some anti-frizz products && am not against busting out my dehumidifier until I leave for the ceremony.

My hair shall not win this time !


----------



## CurliDiva

Why do I get hair compliments on wash day?


----------



## SuchaLady

Think I'm removing my weave this weekend. I cant wait to throw my bun up on top of my head and call it a day.


----------



## spellinto

I stumbled across a really convincing blog review of Kanechom's ceramide conditioner and went searching for sellers online...I found the entire Ceramida set on Ebay for $20 + free shipping!  I'm really tempted to buy, but do I TRULY need the shampoo, conditioner, AND the leave in?  I just bought a conditioner not too long ago...but the temptation...!


----------



## LuciaAbigail

Bun Mistress said:


> So since my BC from WL to SL (not my idea, salon disaster), I first happy then total bummed and bought the hair serum from the person that apparently (since all of said person's threads are gone and was banned...) hair serum.  I straighten my hair yesterday and I'm now back at APL.  Wow, two months.  This stuff is gold.



What was it?


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

I want my freaking dreads!!! That is all...


----------



## Ogoma

Lissa0821 said:


> My heart is grieved, I just started cowashing and I LOVE this conditioner.  Now I have to find a replacement.



Is it in the conditioner as well? I thought it was just the shampoo.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Bun Mistress said:


> So since my BC from WL to SL (not my idea, salon disaster), I first happy then total bummed and bought the hair serum from the person that apparently (since all of said person's threads are gone and was banned...) hair serum.  I straighten my hair yesterday and I'm now back at APL.  Wow, two months.  This stuff is gold.



Bun Mistress, I happy to hear your having a quick comeback from your setback (SHS)!  Did you use the sulfur on non-sulfur formula?


----------



## Anticipatience08

Gotta admit, I'm loving this closure...not having to worry about blending has been amazing.


----------



## littlegoldmittens

How could ya'll not tell me that aloe gel is everything I could ever want? I thought we were all sisters  and NO ONE told me how amazing it is! Even on my low porosity pieces in the front! My sister made a mix of aloe gel (from the leaf) with a teaspoon of castor oil and EVOO with some water. 

I will never be the same


----------



## divachyk

littlegoldmittens said:


> How could ya'll not tell me that aloe gel is everything I could ever want? I thought we were all sisters  and NO ONE told me how amazing it is! Even on my low porosity pieces in the front! My sister made a mix of aloe gel (from the leaf) with a teaspoon of castor oil and EVOO with some water.
> 
> I will never be the same



I use it to slick nape and edges littlegoldmittens


----------



## JosieLynn

I feel like I'm going to be strictly bunning my hair for the next year. Purely out of laziness. Plus I can finally bun and its SO convenient


----------



## lana

I don't understand why two people I know asked me if I trimmed my hair. It's just in a twist out.  That means it looks shorter than long straight hair would...because it's been twisted up and let go.  

I answered politely...but I'm like are you serious? Ever heard of shrinkage? Both of them were natural! 

My twist outs feel good and free (especially at Whole Foods and Earthfare - lol) but I might just go back to a bun as I try to grow three more healthy inches. I am trying not to measure my own hair, so I don't want others measuring it. 

On the bright side, I want my hair healthy and around this same length.  So I'm growing out the lower nape and my bangs.  The middle is perfect and a completely different texture. (lol)


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

lana said:


> I don't understand why two people I know asked me if I trimmed my hair. It's just in a twist out.  That means it looks shorter than long straight hair would...because it's been twisted up and let go.
> 
> I answered politely...but I'm like are you serious? Ever heard of shrinkage? Both of them were natural!
> 
> My twist outs feel good and free (especially at Whole Foods and Earthfare - lol) but I might just go back to a bun as I try to grow three more healthy inches. I am trying not to measure my own hair, so I don't want others measuring it.
> 
> On the bright side, I want my hair healthy and around this same length.  So I'm growing out the lower nape and my bangs.  The middle is perfect and a completely different texture. (lol)



Lololoo sounds like my entire day. Im wearing a faux bob & people are having heart attacks because think I cut it. Lol


----------



## heirloom

How am I going to transport all of my stash to university?


----------



## divachyk

heirloom said:


> How am I going to transport all of my stash to university?



Take the basics at first and gradually move the rest. Good luck at school. heirloom


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm going to wash my hair for the first time since having my senegalese twists installed and I'm kind of nervous about it but excited because I'm trying out some new products and it's time.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Wonders of wonders...I can finally make a donut/wrap around bun WITHOUT the dang donut!!!! No fillers!!! Guess it is growing, even when it doesn't seem like it, lol.


----------



## Bun Mistress

MileHighDiva said:


> Bun Mistress, I happy to hear your having a quick comeback from your setback (SHS)!  Did you use the sulfur on non-sulfur formula?



MileHighDiva 

sulfur formula


----------



## MissMyssie

JosieLynn said:


> I feel like I'm going to be strictly bunning my hair for the next year. Purely out of laziness. Plus I can finally bun and its SO convenient



I bun all of the time bc it's a super lazeyyyy way to always look elegant 

My hair was in SUCH desperate need for a trim. I think the last time I trimmed was in the spring. I'm so close to APL so I really didn't want to cut off my length but my hair was an absolute pain to detangle and I had a ton of SSKs. So on Sunday I finally trimmed... wow, it's so easy to comb through my hair now! I'm shedding less and my hair feels more moisturized! I wish I had trimmed 2 months ago.


----------



## spellinto

I was supposed to cowash my hair today...but this darn homework is keeping me up late, and I'll be too tired to go through the air drying process when I get home.  Darn.  Trying to find time to cowash between now and my trip on Friday!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

Dreamed about having my dreads last night. Guess I need to stop playing and do it.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Washing my hair with senegalese twists was certainly an experience.erplexed  But I love the new products I tried and my scalp feels good.  I'm about to wash this DC out and go to bed.


----------



## charislibra

I was thinking about the Typef debacle so I looked it up. Lmao! My favorite video of how to curl your hair featuring a hot straightening brush has come back.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izEhAru8PHA


----------



## Sosa

I think I might henna and indigo this weekend.  Welp, there goes my Saturday


----------



## SuchaLady

charislibra I am so confused. Thats a curling iron. Whats a hot straightening brush? She even referenced teeth that arent there 




charislibra said:


> I was thinking about the Typef debacle so I looked it up. Lmao! My favorite video of how to curl your hair featuring a hot straightening brush has come back.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izEhAru8PHA


----------



## SuchaLady

Girl what the heck have you started me with lol 

Look at this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98gOgjUKmi0


----------



## veesweets

charislibra said:


> I was thinking about the Typef debacle so I looked it up. Lmao! My favorite video of how to curl your hair featuring a hot straightening brush has come back.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izEhAru8PHA



I've never seen that video before That was so awkward


----------



## charislibra

She sounds so drunk and confused. It's so awkward.

Here's the original thread about TypeF:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=571263&highlight=typef

It's long but hilarious.


----------



## SuchaLady

I refuse to mix hair products. The price I pay for the product is for the chemist to make sure it performs to its max potential.


----------



## spellinto

Omg, I just survived a mini panic attack.  I tried the Nexxus Humectress "Ultimate Moisturizing" conditioner today and it STRIPPED my hair of moisture!  It was okay while I was under the water rinsing it out, but afterwards my hair felt super tangled, even though I had just detangled before washing.  I KNOW it was this conditioner because I changed nothing else about my wash day except for this.  Even after applying my leave ins, my hair felt rough while it was drying.  I slathered my ends and hair with my leave in conditioner and a bit of DC and pinned them to the crown of my head...my hair is starting to feel soft again this way.  I dk WHAT was in that Nexxus conditioner but it is NOT all it's hyped up to be!

(That being said, I also think my hair dries better in general when it is tied up as opposed to hanging down.  Yes, it dries faster hanging, but I get smoother results when it's in an updo.)


----------



## DivineNapps1728

SuchaLady said:


> I refuse to mix hair products. The price I pay for the product is for the chemist to make sure it performs to its max potential.



SuchaLady,

I feel you. Back in the day I was fine with adding a bit of this & that to make products more suitable for my hair, but it dawned on me that if I have to play mixtress anyway I may as well formulate my own stuff from the get go. Not only is "doctoring up" products a hassle, adding ingredients usually kills the shelf life.

I'm now a reformed store bought hair product junkie.....but don't ask me about my butter & oil stash


----------



## Hyacinthe

My hair is getting longer yippee! BUT
Its not Apl yet boooo! Lol but Im staying simply Positive :-D

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## naija24

Can you sleep in buns? Basically do you any of you wash and bun on Sunday and leave your hair like that until the following Sunday?


----------



## Embyra

I hate all this preening women do at the start and end of hair vids 

Urgh so damn annoying just get on with the vid already


----------



## Tonto

Waiting for that closure to come in the mail to make some plans with my hair. Weaving it up for a little time.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Embyra said:


> I hate all this preening women do at the start and end of hair vids
> 
> Urgh so damn annoying just get on with the vid already



yesss!!!!!!


----------



## Hyacinthe

naija24 your hair is growing like weeds girl. Come on spill it!

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe

Embyra said:


> I hate all this preening women do at the start and end of hair vids
> 
> Urgh so damn annoying just get on with the vid already



Oh my goodness I thought I was the only 1 that this annoys. Sometimes they zone all the wayyy out just fluffing their hair that's when Im like Girl BYE!

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Whimsy

SuchaLady said:


> I refuse to mix hair products. The price I pay for the product is for the chemist to make sure it performs to its max potential.



lol.
I used to think this way. Then I was like F it, I want my hair to look and feel good, If I've gotta do a lil mixology, so be it.


----------



## NaiyaAi

Just got my sublimed sulfur in the mail! Hopefully this helps my edges catch up with the rest of my hair.


----------



## Jobwright

NaiyaAi said:


> Just got my sublimed sulfur in the mail! Hopefully this helps my edges catch up with the rest of my hair.


. How do you plan to use it, in what mix and how often?


----------



## frizzy

I did my first successful finger detangle!  I'm so proud of myself for having the patience and taking the extra time to get it done.  This may be the start of my hair "taking off" with retention.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

The 21st will make 16 months since I last straightened my hair. Everyone thought I'd give in to the GHD before the time was up, but I didn't 

Now I'm ready to straighten, but I think I want to use curlformers...I can't stand the smell of burned hair anymore.


----------



## Hairsnob

All these years in my healthy hair journey and I never realized how Bantu knots are such a convenient style.  I think It's been a whole month I've had without using heat now and I hope to see more progress. 

I just wish they would airdry quicker.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Hairsnob said:


> All these years in my healthy hair journey and I never realized how Bantu knots are such a convenient style.  I think It's been a whole month I've had without using heat now and I hope to see more progress.
> 
> I just wish they would airdry quicker.



Me too! Many a days lately they arent dry in the am...o well frizz it is but no heat! ! Winning! !!

Suny


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Hairsnob said:


> All these years in my healthy hair journey and I never realized how Bantu knots are such a convenient style.  I think It's been a whole month I've had without using heat now and I hope to see more progress.
> 
> I just wish they would airdry quicker.



True. I wait until my hair is 90% dry before putting it up in bantu knots.


----------



## Hairsnob

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Me too! Many a days lately they arent dry in the am...o well frizz it is but no heat! ! Winning! !!
> 
> Suny


 
Exactly!! I'll take a little frizz if it saves me from extra heat LOL.  



pre_medicalrulz said:


> True. I wait until my hair is 90% dry before putting it up in bantu knots.


 
Good idea. I think I only let it get 50% dry. 

Thanks!


----------



## SuchaLady

Thats way too much work for me 
Your baby though  




Whimsy said:


> lol.
> I used to think this way. Then I was like F it, I want my hair to look and feel good, If I've gotta do a lil mixology, so be it.


----------



## naija24

Hyacinthe lol thank you! At least one of us thinks so. I wish it would grow faster!! My hair would look longer but I don't use heat ever, not even during relaxer touch up days. I just work out, cowash, MS and let it dry however. Comes out pretty straight I suppose 

I think the no heat method is the best. I let my roots just do its thing. Plus working out is a great growth stimulant as well. I want to be Full SL approaching APL come springtime. Crossing my fingers and toes!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^naija24 congrats on your great growth


----------



## NaiyaAi

Jobwright said:


> . How do you plan to use it, in what mix and how often?


Jobwright I'm adding it to my MN mix which consists of castor oil, MN, cayenne pepper, and peppermint oil. I'm going to use every 2-3 days to see if my scalp likes it first, since a lot of people say sulfur makes them shed. I'm a heavy shedder anyway, so if I don't notice it getting worse I'll start using it every day which is what I do with my MN mix.

I keep my mix in one of those nozzle-tip bottles and just squeeze it directly onto my scalp, then massage it all in.


----------



## NaiyaAi

:woohoo2: Just bought all the ingredients I need to make my own homemade conditioner and I am super excited! Now all I need is for my jar to come in the mail and I will be in that kitchen like a mad scientist.


----------



## hnntrr

I need to do my hair so bad. This wig is gettin on my nerves. This might juse be a bad hair day thing cause. I miss my curlies. I don't know what do to though. I won't want to wake up an hour early just to shingle my hair.


----------



## Embyra

Finally detangled my hair after leaving it for a month .....I done nothing to it but put it in a bun

Lawd the shed hair smh ill wash it on Monday when I'm off work ill prob have to use a whole bottle of conditioner :-/


----------



## veesweets

I'm already making my list and getting excited for black friday sales. I'm hoping nobody is stingy with the discounts


----------



## Embyra

Hmmmmmm so tarenguy bleached her hair blonde huh .........can't wait to see the final outcome


----------



## JosieLynn

Loving how cooperative my hair has been lately! And just wondering, am I the only one who doesn't mind frizz? I wear buns a lot but nvr use gel or anything to slick it down. I like the hair halo effect lol


----------



## Whimsy

how can this hair get even drier?
It's gunna turn to dust! wtf
I wish i had a tiny needle to inject each strand with moisture


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Dreamed about having my dreads last night. Guess I need to stop playing and do it.




I thought somebody responded to me on this post but I can't find it. 
Anywhoo, Ok, here is the problem, folks. I do have a thin spot in the front of my  head, at the very top. I told my mother about it (big mistake I think)  and she was saying well what about your thin spot? That's going to make  it worst. As the dreads grow they will get heavy on your hair. Why don't  you do bantu knots instead? That would make it grow and it won't be any  pressure, you won't have to pay any money, you can do them yourself...  blah blah blah... She does make valid points but I don't know. I did go  to a loctition for a consultation and she said it wasn't bad. But she  could be saying that to get my money too. I am fixated on the locs now.  I'm stuck. What do you think I should do?


----------



## DoDo

Girl, I just cant...



Embyra said:


> Hmmmmmm so tarenguy bleached her hair blonde huh .........can't wait to see the final outcome


----------



## DoDo

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I thought somebody responded to me on this post but I can't find it.
> Anywhoo, Ok, here is the problem, folks. I do have a thin spot in the front of my  head, at the very top. I told my mother about it (big mistake I think)  and she was saying well what about your thin spot? That's going to make  it worst. As the dreads grow they will get heavy on your hair. Why don't  you do bantu knots instead? That would make it grow and it won't be any  pressure, you won't have to pay any money, you can do them yourself...  blah blah blah... She does make valid points but I don't know. I did go  to a loctition for a consultation and she said it wasn't bad. But she  could be saying that to get my money too. I am fixated on the locs now.  I'm stuck. What do you think I should do?



Try out some loc extensions to make sure its what you want. Make sure that when you do get locs to keep them moisturized and to keep them cut at a length where they won't be too heavy. Also, if your locs are smaller they will also be lighter.


----------



## Embyra

DoDo said:


> Girl, I just cant...



Hmmmmmm here's the pics...


----------



## DoDo

Embyra said:


> Hmmmmmm here's the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226357
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226359
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226361
> 
> 
> View attachment 226363
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226367




 


Bleach blonde is a little extreme. Welp let us pray to Saint Aphogee...


----------



## ckisland

DoDo said:


> Bleach blonde is a little extreme. Welp let us pray to Saint Aphogee...



Why can't she leave her hair alone?! Like she didn't use to go to town on her hair like this _before_ she BC'd. Also she BC'd due to damage. . . only to risk damaging her hair again! Let me put in my prayer to Saint Aphogee too .


----------



## Rocky91

It looks fantastic on her!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

Can't get my dreads right now...boo!!! In the meantime I'm gonna take care of my health and baby the hair I do have with the crap the doctor gave me, oils and another very low maintainable style *IStillWantMyDreads*


----------



## JaneBond007

All shampoos and conditioners are not equal.  Professional make like night and day.  Drugstore are no longer for me.  Matrix products are amazing.


----------



## shasha8685

ckisland said:


> Why can't she leave her hair alone?! Like she didn't use to go to town on her hair like this _before_ she BC'd. Also she BC'd due to damage. . . only to risk damaging her hair again! Let me put in my prayer to Saint Aphogee too .



I hope she went home and did a good DC session b/c um errah.....her hair is looking like hay in those pics.


----------



## SuchaLady

JaneBond007 I agree. I can use some lines with quality ingredients such as the Argan Oil Creme of Nature line but other than that nah, not for my hair. Its cool and all until your hair is asking for some $25 conditioner 




JaneBond007 said:


> All shampoos and conditioners are not equal.  Professional make like night and day.  Drugstore are no longer for me.  Matrix products are amazing.


----------



## melahnee

I'm sooo ready for a new weave in my life!


----------



## SuchaLady

i just love Yandy's real hair  (tried posting this once before but it didnt work)


----------



## Ogoma

^^^ pretty lady who ever she is


----------



## Ogoma

I am going to do my hair tomorrow morning. Feeling a bit lazy tonight.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Gosh! My bantu knot out looks so delicious today!


----------



## naturalagain2

Why do I have a urge to relax my hair.....I'm trying to hold out!


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

If i told you how much i love dabur vatika oil, you would think somethings wrong with me. It penetrates the shaft without making my hair greasy.


----------



## naija24

so...cuz i'm insane i kind of want to challenge myself and stretch my relaxer until the end of the year. Why? Because I reeeally don't want to go to a salon. I feel like my hair, while not super long, is its healthiest right now because I have been doing my hair myself and not going to a salon for a basic wash and set. so i want to see just how long I can go without a relaxer. Right now, I'm one month post. My next relaxer is scheduled for mid-October but if I can go until December that would be amazing. 

Basically, I want to avoid a length check until the end of the year. I love my hair but I get stressed out thinking about it some days.


----------



## DoDo

naija24 said:


> so...cuz i'm insane i kind of want to challenge myself and stretch my relaxer until the end of the year. Why? Because I reeeally don't want to go to a salon. I feel like my hair, while not super long, is its healthiest right now because I have been doing my hair myself and not going to a salon for a basic wash and set. so i want to see just how long I can go without a relaxer. Right now, I'm one month post. My next relaxer is scheduled for mid-October but if I can go until December that would be amazing.
> 
> Basically, I want to avoid a length check until the end of the year. I love my hair but I get stressed out thinking about it some days.



If you do it Ill be rooting for you!


----------



## curlicarib

So............I washed and combed my hair last night.  No conditioner, oils or anything because I'm going to be collecting samples for my Komaza Hair Analysis when I get home.  The hair samples have to be "naked".  Anyway, I just put my hair in two flat twists and tied it up last night.  I'm waiting for it to be completely dry for the sample tonight.  In the meantime, my hair isn't looking it's best right now.  It's not horrible, but definitely not up to my usual standards.  I'd love to get some As I AM Double Butter creme on it.


----------



## Ogoma

Wondering if deep conditioners with no hydrolyzed ingredients are worth it. I have found balancing conditioners and protein conditioners to be critical for my hair, but deep moisture conditioners with just conditioning agents, oils, butters behave comparably to leaving a good rinse out conditioner longer. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## lamaria211

Got Weave checked today whoot whoot


----------



## naija24

how long do you think it'll take me (in months) to get to my dream hair length (picture on the right)?


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Can't get my dreads right now...boo!!! In the meantime I'm gonna take care of my health and baby the hair I do have with the crap the doctor gave me, oils and another very low maintainable style *IStillWantMyDreads*



Well I have demanded that I get a biopsy done. I go on October 9th. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I may or may not have used my clothes steamer on my hair after I steamed my dress & I may or may not be planning to do it again this evening sans the dress pressing of course...


----------



## SuchaLady

Hiding your hair works ladies.  took down my sew in and got my .5 inch in just a month!


----------



## Ogoma

My hair is in heaven. It is really liking the oils I am using and oil rinsing.


----------



## faithVA

Letting my hair air dry in a bun, flat twists or really large twists is not going to work for me. My hair has to air dry pulled tight and taut. Otherwise my ends turn out scraggly and mangled. I hope it gets better and easier with length.


----------



## divachyk

naija24 said:


> how long do you think it'll take me (in months) to get to my dream hair length (picture on the right)?



naija24, factor 1/2 inch per month assuming you retain majority of your length....how many inches is your current length to your dream length? 



LongCurlyLocks said:


> Well I have demanded that I get a biopsy done. I go on October 9th. Will let you know how it turns out.



LongCurlyLocks, hope all is well.


----------



## divachyk

Texlaxed thickness is so tempting


----------



## DoDo

naija24 said:


> how long do you think it'll take me (in months) to get to my dream hair length (picture on the right)?



If you are talking about full collarbone all the way around it will take a year.

Full shoulder length all the way around, 8 months.

Layered shoulder length, 4 months.

This is assuming there are no trims and that your hair has an average growth rate and that full shoulder length for you is 8 inches.

Now that I think about it because of those factors it is a little hard to say since the measurements for one person may not translate to another.

What I can say is that for myself, it took me 8 months to get from neck length to full shoulder length.


----------



## missjones

How come whenever I use miss jessie's curly meringue I can get like 2 or 3 days out of a flat twist-out but when I use the more natural stuff (oyin or qhemet) I only get like one day


----------



## lana

I'm trying to tell myself to wear my twist out, my hair is retaining length without heat, but sometimes when the cooler weather hits, a girl just wants to flat iron and wear that long shaky hair. I'm trying to hang in there with the twist outs and buns. 
I'm also trying not to trim just to shape my hair. I'm always doing that and it just defeats the purpose of protecting my ends so I won't have to trim.  Stylists used to do that to me all the time and now I do my own trims and look...trying to trim unnecessarily. 

Search and destroy splits only. I can do it.


----------



## JosieLynn

I'm contemplating either roller setting or flat ironing my hair out around the end of the year but I haven't gone to a salon in at least 3-4 years. Has anyone been able to get the salon-esque super shiny, bouncy hair from straightening their hair at home??


----------



## Igotstripes

I think ill wear my hair in two puffs tomorrow O.O


----------



## Jobwright

Its time to rinse this DC out and I just DO NOT feel like getting back in the shower. I'm goin to the sink...


----------



## Destiny9109

I've made the hard decision to start going back to the salon for relaxers and trims only. I finally found a good stylist who listens, is knowledgeable, and not scissor happy.


----------



## Embyra

In my YouTube feed I had black onyx as a vid suggestion 
I used to watch her years ago during her claiming her type 3 hair and the uproar that caused lawd memories


----------



## Embyra

Back to watching charjay she doesn't do as much preening like the others


----------



## ckisland

I'm going through my old post and Lawd help me!!! How is it possible to be THAT all over the place?!


----------



## Tonto

I received my closure and I'm pretty happy about it. I just need to find some good weave to keep it for 8 weeks... because I'm lazy like that. But, after removing it, I will baby my hair to the max and go back to the weave. I just need some extreme protective style


----------



## itismehmmkay

Cutting your relaxed hair is so addictive while transitioning.  I think I've cut off pieces everyday since Saturday   No more cutting though.  I got a shape I want and just ready for it to grow out.  S


----------



## GettingKinky

itismehmmkay said:


> Cutting your relaxed hair is so addictive while transitioning.  I think I've cut off pieces everyday since Saturday   No more cutting though.  I got a shape I want and just ready for it to grow out.  S



I did two tiny areas and was so tempted to do more. I hid my scissors. And I'm only transitioning to texlax, but I'm tired of the bone straight ends.


----------



## veesweets

Think I'm gonna mix up some henna to use tomorrow, I think its been over a month since the last one. Might leave it in overnight instead of the usual 3-6 hours


----------



## naija24

DoDo said:


> If you are talking about full collarbone all the way around it will take a year.
> 
> Full shoulder length all the way around, 8 months.
> 
> Layered shoulder length, 4 months.
> 
> This is assuming there are no trims and that your hair has an average growth rate and that full shoulder length for you is 8 inches.
> 
> Now that I think about it because of those factors it is a little hard to say since the measurements for one person may not translate to another.
> 
> What I can say is that for myself, it took me 8 months to get from neck length to full shoulder length.



So....

SL by December roughly.
Full SL by April 2014  Gosh, so long from now.
CBL by September 2014 

That's insane. So I'll probably be APL by 2015


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Now that I've reached my final goal of MBL, waist length doesn't seem so bad... I think I'll keep going.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Shrinkage is so annoying! It really bums me out. I feel like I am treading water and not getting anywhere.  It is so discouraging. 

I think I will keep a one inch piece that I straighten every few weeks to make me feel better.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## divachyk

I would love to be texlaxed but not interested in enduring the transition from one texture to another.


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> I would love to be texlaxed but not interested in enduring the transition from one texture to another.



Transitioning to texlax isn't so bad. Especially if you bun most of the time. I've been going for 22 months and I just started getting the urge to chop (but I'm not going to). And the thickness is amazing!!


----------



## SuchaLady

Going to wash and doughnut bun tomorrow.


----------



## hnntrr

Struggling with my hair being natural.

I dont know what to do to feel “pretty”. I am in that werid space of, hair too short but its getting long, and its curly so its shorter than it looks.

It doesn’t help that I wore NO makeup today and looked terrible. Meh. I just want to be pretty. Why cant I be pretty.


----------



## Ogoma

I am scared to use the HE HIS conditioner I bought.   My hair is having the best time ever and I don't want to do something that would change that.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

hnntrr said:


> Struggling with my hair being natural.
> 
> I dont know what to do to feel “pretty”. I am in that werid space of, hair too short but its getting long, and its curly so its shorter than it looks.
> 
> It doesn’t help that I wore NO makeup today and looked terrible. Meh. I just want to be pretty. Why cant I be pretty.



Girl boo! By your profile pic, you are already adorable!! Who cares how your hair looks when you got that natural beauty hooonaaayyy!


----------



## hnntrr

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Girl boo! By your profile pic, you are already adorable!! Who cares how your hair looks when you got that natural beauty hooonaaayyy!



hahahahaha thats what my SO said.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

hnntrr said:


> Struggling with my hair being natural.
> 
> I dont know what to do to feel “pretty”. I am in that werid space of, hair too short but its getting long, and its curly so its shorter than it looks.
> 
> It doesn’t help that I wore NO makeup today and looked terrible. Meh. I just want to be pretty. Why cant I be pretty.


 hnntrr
Girl, cut it out, LOL. You look pretty, regardless. Make that face up, get yourself plenty of hair candy, and ride this "rough patch" out. Focus on other aspects of your personal beauty until your hair catches up to your standards.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I'm missing my straightened hair right now, but I know that once its straight I'll crave big hair plus I'm not good at combatting reversion. 

How do y'all natural gals keep straight hair straight for weeks? My pressed hair is always one shower away from a puff lol.


----------



## caliscurls

I think my hair has multiple personality disorder, every couple of months right when  I think I've got a good routine to follow it changes on me....oh well, just have to go with the flow...maybe it's a seasonal thing


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Sign that you're hair-obsessed: I'm going on vacation on July and I'm already thinking about how to do my hair. Individual braids of my own hair? Cornrows with extensions?


----------



## lana

Most of my hair is longer than my nape, but both sections are healthy. I've been struggling with the question of whether or not to cut the length now or just keep it trimmed as I let the back grow out.  

The back grows so slow. 

My DH says to just let the back grow, it's all "long" so no one knows about the length difference except me. That sounds reasonable, but depending on how I style my hair. I think like this off and on - constantly. (lol)

It's up in a wet conditioned bun with a headband for now. If I bun, I can't see the length difference.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Something is going on with my hair and I don't know what it is. Nothing bad or good. It is odd. Maybe I am balanced. My curls are changing diameter. My shed circles are twice as big. I don't know what is going on.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Ogoma

lana said:


> Most of my hair is longer than my nape, but both sections are healthy. I've been struggling with the question of whether or not to cut the length now or just keep it trimmed as I let the back grow out.
> 
> The back grows so slow.
> 
> My DH says to just let the back grow, it's all "long" so no one knows about the length difference except me. That sounds reasonable, but depending on how I style my hair. I think like this off and on - constantly. (lol)
> 
> It's up in a wet conditioned bun with a headband for now. If I bun, I can't see the length difference.



I think having the back shorter makes the hair fall better when down. My back is shorter, but it was cut that way so my hair falls right when it is down.


----------



## Tonto

My scalp was too itchy and my hair felt so freaking dry... I decided to wash it, began with ACV for the gunk on my scalp, let it sit for 15 min, went on with the shampoo (Trader Joe's), my "protein" mixture (1 egg, 3 Tsp of olive oil and Trader Joe's conditioner) that is sitting on my hair... my scalp feels so fresh! I like it


----------



## Lucia

Weather is changing time to "winterize" my hair


----------



## divachyk

My hair feels thinner than normal. Thickness, where are you? Please come back.


----------



## hnntrr

I am....6 months natural as of Oct 1st? (YAY) With about 4- 4 1/2 inches of hair from a 1-2 inch cut back in March...so thats  3ish inches in 6 months, not counting the bit I cut off recently to cut off some damage. I think thats pretty decent. I am nearing neck length stretched and chin length on the sides. Hopefully I will get at least 1 1/2 more inches by the end of the year (by my last relax date). Getting to SL by my 1 Year Nappiversary would be fantastic. My over all goal is MBL/BSL and hopefully I will achieve that on my 2nd year of being natural from my BC (March 2013). So March 2015 (WHEN I GRADUATE GRAD SCHOOL AHHHH). Ahh that would be such a nice graduation present. I think two years is a reasonable goal to reach MBL/BSL. I am excited.


----------



## whiteoleander91

hnntrr said:


> I am....6 months natural as of Oct 1st? (YAY) With about 4- 4 1/2 inches of hair from a 1-2 inch cut back in March...so thats 3ish inches in 6 months, not counting the bit I cut off recently to cut off some damage. I think thats pretty decent. I am nearing neck length stretched and chin length on the sides. Hopefully I will get at least 1 1/2 more inches by the end of the year (by my last relax date). Getting to SL by my 1 Year Nappiversary would be fantastic. My over all goal is MBL/BSL and hopefully I will achieve that on my 2nd year of being natural from my BC (March 2013). So March 2015 (WHEN I GRADUATE GRAD SCHOOL AHHHH). Ahh that would be such a nice graduation present. I think two years is a reasonable goal to reach MBL/BSL. I am excited.



Wow your hair grows fast!


----------



## hnntrr

Really? I didn't think that was fast at all hahahahaha. I don't know. I was about 1 1/2 inches from SL last year when I was relaxed and I had a similar cut back in february of 12' (2-3ish inch cut). I think I BC'd from like 5- 5 1/2 inches...oh wait wow if I get that extra 1 1/2 by my end of year goal I will be back where I BC'd last year...YES! Hahaha. oop.


----------



## PretteePlease

I'm sitting in Harlem in a Dominican salon with one of  the cousins that I met in Vegas! I'm so glad I wondered upon this board. 


Chick and her blow dryer will not be touching me I'm here for moral support & to translate.


----------



## Jobwright

PretteePlease said:


> I'm sitting in Harlem in a Dominican salon with one of  the cousins that I met in Vegas! I'm so glad I wondered upon this board.  Chick and her blow dryer will not be touching me I'm here for moral support & to translate.


 I miss Harlem sooooo much!  Ok, I decided...road trip!


----------



## Nomadiclady

So glad I trimmed 1/2 inch of hair today.  What a difference maker!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Gathering ingredients to make some Fenugreek oil and a fenugreek hair butter....


----------



## Jobwright

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Gathering ingredients to make some Fenugreek oil and a fenugreek hair butter....


 fenugreek butter...that sounds interesting, share your results and mix PLEASE


----------



## Nix08

Watched a YouTube video in making amla or bhringaraj oil. . I'm so tempted but also quite lazy


----------



## SuchaLady

Not wearing my hair out until Easter. Yay for self installs.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Jobwright said:


> fenugreek butter...that sounds interesting, share your results and mix PLEASE


Jobwright

Will do!


----------



## NaiyaAi

Making my homemade conditioner for the first time right now. I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow morning!


----------



## Ogoma

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Gathering ingredients to make some Fenugreek oil and a fenugreek hair butter....





Nix08 said:


> Watched a YouTube video in making amla or bhringaraj oil. . I'm so tempted but also quite lazy



I want to make coffee oil, but lazy beyond words. It is so expensive to buy.


----------



## BostonMaria

Ogoma said:


> I want to make coffee oil, but lazy beyond words. It is so expensive to buy.



I want to make coconut oil. Laziness has stopped me LOL


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Ogoma said:


> I want to make coffee oil, but lazy beyond words. It is so expensive to buy.


Ogoma & Nix08
A long but lazy way is to take whatever herbs you want to infuse and place them in a glass jar, pour heated oil into the jar, put the lid on tight and set it outside in the sun for a week or two or three, making sure to shake the jar every day. The longer you leave it, the stronger the oil gets.

I'm going to use this recipe to make fenugreek oil :
http://www.ehow.com/how_8402107_make-fenugreek-oil.html


----------



## BostonMaria

DH said that the term search and destroy sounds evil LOL like war


----------



## NaiyaAi

Ogoma said:


> I want to make coffee oil, but lazy beyond words. It is so expensive to buy.


Ogoma What does coffee oil do for your hair/scalp? Does it have the same benefits as a coffee rinse? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Ogoma

NaiyaAi said:


> @Ogoma What does coffee oil do for your hair/scalp? Does it have the same benefits as a coffee rinse? I'm intrigued.



I think it does. But, I read the effects on the scalp are gone within 24 hours. I can rub the oil on my scalp every night if I want.


----------



## BostonMaria

Why am I upset that Taren dyed her hair? LOL next video will be of her BCing again due to damage yet again. I unsubscribed when Shameless Maya cut her hair. I need to log off YouTube and get a life LOL

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## littlegoldmittens

This has really been a great year for my hair. It started off on a rough patch with my hair literally looking rough and ugly, but now within the past couple months things have been really changing. I've been natural for either 7 or 8 years and I've really given my hair a beating when I got bored of it and did the keratin and highlights. I started the year with uncontrollable and consistent matting, shedding, breakage, frizziness, and my hair just being overall completely unreceptive to products. It would (on top of looking dumb) take almost the whole day to air dry my waist length cousin it-esque curls. 

All of these issues are a thing of the past. I'm so excited and loving my hair all over again.


----------



## littlegoldmittens

BostonMaria said:


> *Why am I upset that Taren dyed her hair? LOL next video will be of her BCing again due to damage yet again.* I unsubscribed when Shameless Maya cut her hair. I need to log off YouTube and get a life LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
Taren lost me years ago. I was a fan of hers when she first began on youtube. She used to have healthy defined curls and then she started using her hair as a trendy accessory. Her hair ALWAYS looks dry to me even after her BC. Now it grew out and she went and dyed it blonde just to cut it off and come back with some more Sahara hair talking about how she "likes her hair that way"

And Shameless Maya had hair like myself so when she cut it I took it personal


----------



## NaiyaAi

NaiyaAi said:


> Making my homemade conditioner for the first time right now. I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow morning!


Just put in the conditioner and I'm getting under the dryer now. Moment of truth!


----------



## nerdography

I wish I would have tried the Silicon Mix sooner. It's the best thing that has ever happened to my hair. I'm hoping that the leave-in is good too.


----------



## spellinto

Went to Sallys today and bought a few more products.  I bought a spray heat protectant, some mousse (for braidouts), some protein gel (although I'm wary of the smell ), a baby brush, a small bottle of moisturizing mist (for new growth), and Roux Moisture Treatment (to help close my porous cuticles).  I think I may have one too many conditioners for my liking, but I am still testing them out and deciding which ones are staples in my new regimen.  Either tonight or tomorrow morning, I will clarify my hair so that it's clean enough to which conditioners impress me the most.  Can't wait to test everything out


----------



## Renewed1

WOW!!! My hair is thriving!!!  I had to cut my hair to neck length a few months ago, now it's trying to creep to SL!  GROW HAIR GROW!!!!


----------



## Meritamen

Really tempting to get sew-ins for the winter but its so expensize. I'm going to start saving up for a wig instead.


----------



## SuchaLady

Meritamen said:


> Really tempting to get sew-ins for the winter but its so expensize. I'm going to start saving up for a wig instead.



Meritamen girl you better get on YouTube and learn to do self installs or make your own wigs! It's so simple and FREE!


----------



## cherishlove

I want this look.  I know its simple, but I like it.


----------



## hnntrr

I love my puff. I can just put it in a pony tail puff thing and then just wear it three days in a row. and just refresh the curls in the morning. ahhh yes. low maintenance. Prolly gonna wear it out when I wash it on Wednesday.


----------



## wheezy807

I dunno, I wanted to transition for atleast two years but now I'm having very strong second thoughts. I'd rather just BC now at 9 months post then another year and a couple of months. I want to be able to grow with my hair rather than be lost as far as styling and products. Most of all I find myself thinking about a relaxer I feel mainly because I have two different textures. I'm just not into my hair like I used to be. Maybe natural hair is the change I need.


----------



## Royalq

i wet set my mother's hair today and it turned out great! i dry dc'ed,shampooed,conditioned.Then added leave in, lottabody, chi silk infusion, and motions foam wrap. 1 hr under the dryer the hair was mostly dry except the back.So i combed it out, put more leave in and sprayed some oil sheen. Wrapped it back up and covered with a durag for her to sleep with. I feel like it will turn out nicely. its sooo much easier and faster that rollersetting


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

It's late but I just thought of a cute style I could probable rock for a few days. But I know it may take a minute and I'm too tired to do it. I should be in bed right now anyway...


----------



## ckisland

I think it's so weird when someone describes their twistout as their "curls". A twist n'curl I can understand because your hair would actually be curly. But a plan ole twistout isn't curly. It's wavy, crimped . People be trying to pull curls out wherever they can find them .


----------



## Whimsy

lol, i hear you ^ but twistouts look curly to me.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ckisland said:


> I think it's so weird when someone describes their twistout as their "curls". A twist n'curl I can understand because your hair would actually be curly. But a plan ole twistout isn't curly. It's wavy, crimped . People be trying to pull curls out wherever they can find them .



BOL!!!!! That's so messed up!


----------



## divachyk

So glad I have enough products to last during this govt shutdown mess (should it happen).


----------



## ckisland

Whimsy said:


> lol, i hear you ^ but twistouts look curly to me.



I've seen loose type 3s do twistouts and end up with elongated curls, but the majority of type 4s get the wavy crimpy look. Which is completely beautiful, just not curly LOL


----------



## Ogoma

^^ when I do braid outs, I don't comb out my coils (type 4) so it is a mixture of waves, curls, coils. I am not sure if that is the same as a twist out as I have never done those.


----------



## Tonto

I really want to get to MBL next year in December... I need to get my routine right, trim my ends by the end of this year and begin the new year with a fixed goal in mind. I know I can!


----------



## Britt

wheezy807 said:


> I dunno, I wanted to transition for atleast two years but now I'm having very strong second thoughts. I'd rather just BC now at 9 months post then another year and a couple of months. I want to be able to grow with my hair rather than be lost as far as styling and products. Most of all I find myself thinking about a relaxer I feel mainly because I have two different textures. I'm just not into my hair like I used to be. Maybe natural hair is the change I need.


 
wheezy807 I feel you. I'll be 7 months post tomorrow and I currently have my hair flat ironed. Ideally, I'd like to go 15 months but idk.. at the same time, I don't want to rock a big chop. The two textures are a pain. I was thinking if I chop earlier than planned I'd want to wear a weave or braids/senegelese twists until my hair gains some more length. How have you been wearing your hair during your transition?


----------



## wheezy807

Brittster said:


> @wheezy807 I feel you. I'll be 7 months post tomorrow and I currently have my hair flat ironed. Ideally, I'd like to go 15 months but idk.. at the same time, I don't want to rock a big chop. The two textures are a pain. I was thinking if I chop earlier than planned I'd want to wear a weave or braids/senegelese twists until my hair gains some more length. How have you been wearing your hair during your transition?


 Brittster just in a bun, lol. That's how "over it" I am.


----------



## Meritamen

So it looks like Washing my hair evey other weekend is now the norm. I wish I had time to clean it once a week as usua but I have been too busy and too tired lately. I bought myself some QB AOHC the other day. A 16 oz jar, what!! 


SuchaLady said:


> Meritamen girl you better get on YouTube and learn to do self installs or make your own wigs! It's so simple and FREE!


I wish I had the patience to learn how to do tht. Maybe one of these days I will learn how to do sew-ins.


----------



## Embyra

Jeeze does no one get "curly cuts" on this board I'm searching and finding nothing but old post kmt 

Finally get my hair cut soon I can't wait I really need to get some shape and layers to this thing


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

LongCurlyLocks said:


> It's late but I just thought of a cute style I could probable rock for a few days. But I know it may take a minute and I'm too tired to do it. I should be in bed right now anyway...



Well I went ahead and did my flexirod style. Let's see how it looks in the morning.


----------



## Ogoma

I really want to color my hair. I will try to hold out until the spring.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Thinking of taking my twists out early. I'm getting a lot of growth and I don't want it to break.


----------



## Ogoma

Belle Butters wants to charge me an inconvenience fee of $10 to ship my products in 5 business days . Her processing time is 5-7 and she wants to charge extra to ship at the beginning of that range.


----------



## Nix08

Ayurvedic herbs/powders/etc have really thickened up my hair.  I wasn't exactly going for that


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Belle Butters wants to charge me an inconvenience fee of $10 to ship my products in 5 business days . Her processing time is 5-7 and she wants to charge extra to ship at the beginning of that range.



She must not want the inconvenience of having any more of your money ever. I will make sure not to inconvenience her in the future with mine.

What is wrong with these businesses?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Ogoma

^^^ I explained I lived in Canada and shipped to a holding place across the border. I will be going down there Oct. 12 to pick stuff up so could she ship it on Saturday (after the 5th business day) or next week Monday (the 6th business day) so it will be there by Oct. 12. 

I also explained I would not be down there again until second week in December and that after a month they charge an extra $3 a week per package. She came back with the inconvenience fee for a request that falls within her stated completion range. 

Fail all around.

I have seriously been thinking about just using on products I can get locally or that ship to me at reasonable rates.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ogoma said:
			
		

> ^^^ I explained I lived in Canada and shipped to a holding place across the border. I will be going down there Oct. 12 to pick stuff up so could she ship it on Saturday (after the 5th business day) or next week Monday (the 6th business day) so it will be there by Oct. 12.
> 
> I also explained I would not be down there again until second week in December and that after a month they charge an extra $3 a week per package. She came back with the inconvenience fee for a request that falls within her stated completion range.
> 
> Fail all around.
> 
> I have seriously been thinking about just using on products I can get locally or that ship to me at reasonable rates.



She won't accommodate you? How is she being inconvenienced? She just sends out your package a few days later. No big deal. You are a paying customer and word of mouth gets around. 

Unfortunately there is no cure for stupidity.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ckisland

I just washed my hair in the bathroom at school with handsoap O_O . I can't even believe that I just did that. My hair was just too oily. It was getting on my face and on anything I touched!! Well I guess it acted like a prepoo because my hair feels soft and completely fine. I have no plans of ever doing that again LOL.


----------



## Hyacinthe

I will be celebrating 2 yrs of Healthy hair care whooo! what will I do....hmmmm


----------



## browneyedgrl

Asked for a trim and got a cut to APL.  I swear 2013 has been a bad year for my hair.  The  bright side is that my ends look wonderfully full and heavy.


----------



## Saludable84

Ogoma said:


> Belle Butters wants to charge me an inconvenience fee of $10 to ship my products in 5 business days . Her processing time is 5-7 and she wants to charge extra to ship at the beginning of that range.



By the looks of her IG, she has the time but your inconveniencing her snapshot time. That's not nice but I never heard of anything like that and your usually supposed to contact vendors for international orders.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ckisland said:


> I just washed my hair in the bathroom at school with handsoap O_O . I can't even believe that I just did that. My hair was just too oily. It was getting on my face and on anything I touched!! Well I guess it acted like a prepoo because my hair feels soft and completely fine. I have no plans of ever doing that again LOL.



Guuuurl it better had been reeeally serious! Lol!!!


----------



## DoDo

HanaKuroi said:


> *She must not want the inconvenience of having any more of your money ever.* I will make sure not to inconvenience her in the future with mine.
> 
> What is wrong with these businesses?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DoDo

ckisland said:


> I just washed my hair in the bathroom at school with handsoap O_O . I can't even believe that I just did that. My hair was just too oily. It was getting on my face and on anything I touched!! Well I guess it acted like a prepoo because my hair feels soft and completely fine. I have no plans of ever doing that again LOL.



Wooooow, my hair would never let me get away with that! What?! My hair wishes I would! It is just on my head looking like


----------



## SuchaLady

Where is Nonie?


----------



## SuchaLady

Im thinking about using some smaller business products while hiding my hair. But idk where to start. I would atleast need to try them while my hair is being worn out. Silk Dreams looks promising.


----------



## NaiyaAi

SuchaLady said:


> Where is Nonie?


I don't know! I posted a thread asking the same thing a while ago, but it was poofed, so I assume she was banned for some reason although I really can't see what it could've been.


----------



## OhmyKimB

I'm sick of this. I just want to chop my hair

Should of got that GS3...


----------



## SuchaLady

NaiyaAi I dont think so....last time I checked you can still private message her. Maybe not, I cant imagine Nonie being banned though


----------



## SuchaLady

I think she sent me her email address once. Let me see if I still have it.


----------



## Nix08

I'm style challenged BUT I think I could pull these off 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gEyhIfpZTk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ckisland

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Guuuurl it better had been reeeally serious! Lol!!!





DoDo said:


> Wooooow, my hair would never let me get away with that! What?! My hair wishes I would! It is just on my head looking like



I promise it was that serious! I had to wait like 10 mins outside the bathroom, so I had time to reconsider. I forgot that oil and pomade are just too much together . I had grease on the back of my neck, on my ears, and hands. I had to soap up my barrette 4 times to get the slickness off . My hair's fine still. . . as far as I can tell .


----------



## SuchaLady

Makes life so easy I swear


----------



## Whimsy

now that i see my roots at my hairline i officially don't like my new color. upkeep is going to be annoying. Maybe i'll make it a lil darker next time so the color difference isn't so stark.


----------



## hnntrr

I really want to wear my hair in two pigtail puffs tomorrow. But i know it will make me look exponentially younger than I already look for a 23 year old. I can dream I guess.


----------



## Hyacinthe

I want a wig. I'm gonna make one....

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Nix08

SuchaLady said:


> @NaiyaAi I dont think so....last time I checked you can still private message her. Maybe not, I cant imagine @Nonie being banned though


 
Looks like she never renewed  Her last posts/thanks were on 6-30 and her join date (and likely renewal date) is 7-1


----------



## Harina

Victoria44. Love your hair! Could you give me the 411 on your regimen and the products you use? I'm under the impression you wear twists or braids alot.


----------



## Embyra

I'm wondering if this as I am line the cleansing pudding and co wash if they are like the keracare naturals cleansing product that stripped the hell out my hell 

I'm tempted to try them hmmmm


----------



## faithVA

Embyra said:


> I'm wondering if this as I am line the cleansing pudding and co wash if they are like the keracare naturals cleansing product that stripped the hell out my hell
> 
> I'm tempted to try them hmmmm



I found the Cleansing Pudding to be less stripping than the Cowash. I have never tried keracare though.


----------



## SuchaLady

I love fabulosityisme but she is going to have to stop frying her leave outs.


----------



## SlimPickinz

So this teenaged boy pulled a strand of my hair today. I never wanted to strike someone so badly. After I threatened him, his friend whispers to him "it's real..told you" 

I can't deal.


----------



## Victoria44

Harina said:


> Victoria44. Love your hair! Could you give me the 411 on your regimen and the products you use? I'm under the impression you wear twists or braids alot.



Hey Harina! Thank you   I do wear twists a lot. 

My basic regimen is to finger detangle with water and coconut oil, then wash and deep condition my hair in twists, and let it air dry in 10-12 braids.

Once its dry I usually put in small/medium size twists, and keep them in for two weeks and then untwist, and finger detangle and wash all over again.  I don't use combs.

As for products I already mentioned water, and coconut oil for detangling
shampoo- argan oil one n only moisture repair shampoo (i think thats the name)
deep conditioner-  castor oil layered with shea moisture purification masque over it
leave in- kinky curly knot today sealed with castor oil

and during the week I moisturize by lightly spritzing my hair with water, then apply oyin handmade hair dew or qhemet biologics burdock root buttercream and sealing with a little castor oil.

That's pretty much it! I try to be as low maintenance as i can tolerate.

Oh and I don't wash with the small twists in because if I do, I tend to get a lot of unraveling and massive tangles when taking them down.


----------



## shasha8685

You know what question annoys me even though it shouldn't?

"Is that your real hair?"

For one, I find that incredibly rude. Also, why wouldn't my hair be mine? Why is that the natural assumption?

I'm sorry. I'm just venting. That question really irks me.


----------



## SelahOco

My mom bought me a gallon of Wen 613.  I've never used Wen before.  I'm intimidated to use a conditioner this expensive.


----------



## havilland

shasha8685 said:


> You know what question annoys me even though it shouldn't?
> 
> "Is that your real hair?"
> 
> For one, I find that incredibly rude. Also, why wouldn't my hair be mine? Why is that the natural assumption?
> 
> I'm sorry. I'm just venting. That question really irks me.



Me too^^^^^


----------



## hnntrr

Wearing a dress today. Totally lost my lotion so I sprayed my moisturizing hair mist in my knees and sealed with oil hahaha no more ashy knees!


----------



## Napp

SelahOco said:


> My mom bought me a gallon of Wen 613.  I've never used Wen before.  I'm intimidated to use a conditioner this expensive.



A gallon ?!?!


----------



## shasha8685

I finally figured out why Mizani Rose H2O moisturizer makes my hair feel like crap. Mineral Oil, Petrolatum, and dimethicone are all pretty high up on the ingredient list. 

Also, why would mineral oil come before glycerin? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Tonto

I found some split ends on my two strands twists and snipped them. Gosh, it seems like nothing can stop them from coming! erplexed


----------



## LivingInPeace

I'm going to trim my ends today. I can't wait! I haven't done it since March I think. My hair has been more tangled lately so I need to spend time nursing my ends.


----------



## wannabelong

I'm getting tired of wearing a bun.  I think I'll flat iron my hair this weekend and wear it out for a little while.


----------



## SelahOco

Napp said:


> A gallon ?!?!



Yup, she is a spend-a-holic and just watched the commercial until they sold her on it.  Now all the pressure is on me.  What is my hair doesn't feel like silk?  What if I hate it?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I think I'm going to start protective styling, give my hair a break


----------



## hnntrr

Back home in MD/DC. Definitely a different hair scene. I feel much more confident as a naturalista in Boston. Extension city in MD makes me feel a little self conscious.


----------



## NaiyaAi

hnntrr said:


> Back home in MD/DC. Definitely a different hair scene. I feel much more confident as a naturalista in Boston. Extension city in MD makes me feel a little self conscious.


I feel you on that, Boston is definitely pretty natural-friendly. I go to school here and I'm always feeling tempted to transition.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Sitting here with fenugreek paste on my scalp and hair....scalp feels kinda nice.....


----------



## PJaye

I've given it a solid two months and have concluded that pre-pooing is NOT for me.  It does absolutely nothing.


----------



## so1913

Got my hair cut today after like 9 months by my long time stylist Anthony Dickey at Hairules.  I just knew I was going to hear it when he got his hands on my hair, it's been maybe 9 months since my last trim :/  I was shocked when I got a clean bill of health  He told me he doesn't think he's ever seen my hair this healthy and that I've been doing a great job caring for it and acknowledged how much it had  (he's been cutting my hair for 6 years).   He said I have nothing and you know I would tell you, keep it up.  He didn't have to cut off much at all

I'm was so excited to get this feedback


----------



## HanaKuroi

I forgot about pantyhose headbands and ponytail holders.

They are so soft and stretchy. No more headaches.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

Was going to get some Liquid Gold but realized I have the same type of oils at home already. All I need us some sulfur. So I plan to buy some and keep it moving...


----------



## Jobwright

I need to restock on my teas. Favorite it Rooibos.  Putting on my shopping list for today.  I am also on a personal challenge not to use any heat until Christmas...this will be interesting.  It's almost a waste for me to use heat anyway because I end up pinning my hair up because as I am not used to having anything on my neck and super paranoid about my ends rubbing on my clothes or getting caught up in my jewelry.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Jobwright said:


> fenugreek butter...that sounds interesting, share your results and mix PLEASE



Jobwright


What I decided to do was to melt the butters I wanted to use over a double boiler (big pot filledl halfway with water, brought to a boil, then lowered to simmer, then placed a big glass bowl on top of the pot to gently heat and melt the butters in) and then I added 2-3 teaspoons of fenugreek powder (I ground my seeds up in my vitamix), 1 teaspoon of hibiscus powder, and a a half-teaspoon each of amla, brahmi, and bhringraj. ReviveUk on YouTube says to use about one tablespoon of herbs for every 100ml of oil. I have had this mixture infusing in the double boiler for nearly an hour. I'll let it infuse for about an hour-hour and a half total, and then use some cheesecloth to remove the solid herbs/powder from the melted butter. Then, I'll let the butter infusion cool to a soft solid and begin whipping it. I'll also be adding some honey, glycerin, tea trea oil, and vitamin e.

I'll take a pic when I'm done to show what it looks like.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

Gonna have to try that out.


----------



## SuchaLady

Watching weave videos on YT


----------



## divachyk

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Jobwright  What I decided to do was to melt the butters I wanted to use over a double boiler (big pot filledl halfway with water, brought to a boil, then lowered to simmer, then placed a big glass bowl on top of the pot to gently heat and melt the butters in) and then I added 2-3 teaspoons of fenugreek powder (I ground my seeds up in my vitamix), 1 teaspoon of hibiscus powder, and a a half-teaspoon each of amla, brahmi, and bhringraj. ReviveUk on YouTube says to use about one tablespoon of herbs for every 100ml of oil. I have had this mixture infusing in the double boiler for nearly an hour. I'll let it infuse for about an hour-hour and a half total, and then use some cheesecloth to remove the solid herbs/powder from the melted butter. Then, I'll let the butter infusion cool to a soft solid and begin whipping it. I'll also be adding some honey, glycerin, tea trea oil, and vitamin e.  I'll take a pic when I'm done to show what it looks like.



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nix08

Found this on Pinterest...


----------



## biznesswmn

^^^ Looks like 3a and 3b are the same :shrug:


----------



## Whimsy

Just realized something....wtf am I going to do when I'm ready to grow this cut out? I'm going to look a hot mess!


----------



## faithVA

Nix08 said:


> Found this on Pinterest...
> 
> View attachment 228205



That chart looks very inaccurate to me. Looks like someone still learning.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This synthetic hair is going to make me take this crochet braid style out earlier than I planned to.  I hate how this feels. Monday starts week three. If I can make it to November it will be a miracle.

I need to find braiding hair that looks like freetress water wave.


----------



## DoDo

shawnyblazes said:


> This synthetic hair is going to make me take this crochet braid style out earlier than I planned to.  I hate how this feels. Monday starts week three. If I can make it to November it will be a miracle.
> 
> I need to find braiding hair that looks like freetress water wave.



This is unrelated, but what happened to the platinum pj site? I was looking forward to all the pj traffic come Black Friday.


----------



## JosieLynn

So my random question is does anyone find their hair to be lightening itself over time??? My hair is slowly become a much lighter sandy brown than I ever remember. My mother doesn't even remember it being this light and I have read about being out in the sun can "bleach" it along with chlorine exposure but I haven't been swimming and I don't really spend a ton of time outdoors especially since it's getting colder. So I haven't the foggiest idea what's causing this color change. Help please!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DoDo said:


> This is unrelated, but what happened to the platinum pj site? I was looking forward to all the pj traffic come Black Friday.



Hi, we are having some technicalities difficulties with the url. It will be back up soon.


----------



## cherishlove

I want to press my hair so bad.  I'm trying to go until December without heat.


----------



## MACGlossChick

I'm seeing all these beautiful weaves... I want to get one too... because I want long hair NOW, but I don't know about hair or who would install it for me. Also the price is intimidating. I don't want to spend lots of money and the weave looks really unnatural. I need someone to take me under their wing.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

I just bought my first wig. I've never worn a wig before. I'm nervous. I'm tired of my curly bun but I don't want to straighten my hair. I feel like I might be scared to wear it to work.


----------



## SuchaLady

It's addicting LovelyLouboutin


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

[USER=245528]SuchaLady[/USER];19064519 said:
			
		

> It's addicting LovelyLouboutin



Lol is it? I've wanted to try a wig or weave for so long. 

I've been eyeing the RPG Show wigs and i really wanted a human hair wig but I can't do $300 right now an I certainly can't do that on my first wig. 

I got the Outré Brie wig.


----------



## SuchaLady

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Lol is it? I've wanted to try a wig or weave for so long.
> 
> I've been eyeing the RPG Show wigs and i really wanted a human hair wig but I can't do $300 right now an I certainly can't do that on my first wig.
> 
> I got the Outré Brie wig.



It really is. I make my own/do weaves buy I've been eyeing this one. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=VGsucDtab2w


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Finally found a protective style that works for my hair, I'm so glad.


----------



## Harina

So I'm pretty sure chagrin valley's olive oil and babassu shampoo bar is magical. Unreally soft hair. Will definitely reorder.

It was either that or the Trader Joe's coconut oil pre-poo. But I've pre-pooed with coconut oil before and my hair never came out that soft so...not sure if the TJ's brand is superior or something.


----------



## naija24

I wanna bun so badly  

Before I'd use banana clips to keep my hair off my clothes and that actually worked pretty well for half a year---I never clipped too tight either. I think for bunning your hair has to be equal length all over. I have layers still  

My best friend who's Indian, her hair can grow like 2 inches in a month sometimes. All she does is bun and then doesn't touch her hair for a week. So low maintenance. I want that too


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

naija24 said:


> I wanna bun so badly
> 
> Before I'd use banana clips to keep my hair off my clothes and that actually worked pretty well for half a year---I never clipped too tight either. I think for bunning your hair has to be equal length all over. I have layers still
> 
> My best friend who's Indian, her hair can grow like 2 inches in a month sometimes. All she does is bun and then doesn't touch her hair for a week. So low maintenance. I want that too



I feel the same way you do. My hair grows in layers and I can't bun at all  I can't wait until the layers grow out.


----------



## NaiyaAi

Almost put fenugreek oil on my waffles this morning because it smells exactly like maple syrup. >.< #earlymorningfail


----------



## Hyacinthe

Im back to PS'ng,anytime I start back leaving my hair alone. I can almost hear my hair saying Thank you Darling


----------



## Ogoma

I am having a love affair with my hair. We now understand each other and we compromise and are flexible with each other.


----------



## MrsIQ

I always consider transitioning this time of year. Maybe I'll actually go through with it.


----------



## jbwphoto1

So I'm pulling into the parking lot at work today and see this sister with hair about MBL and said to myself, "I think that's her real hair!"  It looked SO different from the wigs and weaves around here.  It was soft and flowing with just a little bit of body curls near the bottom half.  In other words, it looked like the long hair I see around here.

Didn't know who she was and I've never seen her before so no chance on stalking, I mean getting a closer look, I mean complimenting her on her hair.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

LOL!!! It's refreshing to see someone with their real hair.


----------



## NaiyaAi

Would using a butter on my scalp clog my pores? I want to make my sulfur/MN mix more solid so I can use it like hair grease instead of using the applicator bottle. I'm not a fan of coconut oil which is why I'm considering using a butter.


----------



## Nix08

After reading the latest post on relaxedhairhealth blogspot.com I'm wondering if my increased shedding is the result of the cooler temperatures combined with falling head first of the water drinking wagon 

Starting tomorrow I'm back to drinking more water


----------



## Wildchild453

I think coconut oil maybe saving my hair. Let's see how long this will last.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Im having a great hair day, skin day, nails day, all white teeth day, an all over body day!! #SheDidThat


----------



## naija24

I'm 7 weeks post and I have zero intention of relaxing! Yay!! Lets see if I can reach November without a relaxer and be 12 weeks post. I'm aimin for December when I do my last LC for the year. 

Plus I was gonna get a blowout today but I've opted to baby my new growth DIY. Save money


----------



## divachyk

Nix08, I didn't read that post but I try for 96oz of water daily. My hair fall remains constant throughout the year with/without increased water intake. I use to get increased shedding post TU but with tea rinsing, that's no longer an issue.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I hate when my scalp is tender. I blow dried my hair in a rush yesterday because I wouldn't have time today and now my scalp hurts. Idk if I can flat iron tonight. Stupid hair.


----------



## Nix08

That's amazing @divachyk lately I'm lucky if I've been getting 8oz and I've been hammering the coffee back 

I guess now is a good time as any to go have that first 8 oz  Thx for the reminder


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Can't wait to take these twists out tomorrow.  I'm having them re-installed and when I take them out just before my birthday in a little over a month from now I'm going to straighten my hair for what will be the first time in about 3 months.  I can tell I have a lot of new growth just from the braids in my hair so I'm excited to see how long my hair will be then.


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 said:


> That's amazing @divachyk lately I'm lucky if I've been getting 8oz and I've been hammering the coffee back
> 
> I guess now is a good time as any to go have that first 8 oz Thx for the reminder


 
I'm a one cup of coffee kinda girl. My love is sweet tea & soda. Drinking water does not come naturally. Nix08


----------



## SuchaLady

I will be glad when Im working again. I need to feed my weave addiction!


----------



## ckisland

Got 2 hair compliments today. First: random girl (on campus) yells, "I love your hair" as I'm walk by . Second: dud on bus says my hair is beautiful and asks me how I got it that way. I say I just put gel in it, and it spirals into a 30 min. q&a with him hitting on me . My wash n'go gets compliments like no other hair style. It's hilarious because it takes so little effort and time .


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

No more texlaxing for me


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

My wig came.  It looks funny on me 

I do however like how it looks under a knit hat.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

LovelyLouboutin said:


> My wig came.  It looks funny on me
> 
> I do however like how it looks under a knit hat.



Under a hat?! LOL!! Oh my gosh! What does it look like....pics?


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Under a hat?! LOL!! Oh my gosh! What does it look like....pics?



Tomorrow ill put my hair in 2 braids and try again. And take pics. 

When I put it on today it wasn't sitting flat in my head(probably cause of my hair) so the bangs sitting back in my head instead of coming down towards my eyebrows. 

It does look really cute with a hat on


----------



## Meritamen

My hair is the last thing on my mind right now.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

C'mon new growth, I may bc!!


----------



## hnntrr

I need more twa hairstyles man


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

.......Why is my scalp tingling all of a sudden?erplexed


----------



## Whimsy

I think I'm gunna cut my hair super duper short on new year's eve and then let it start growing back out to APL and maintain it there.


----------



## hnntrr

This Jane Carter Hydrate Quench spray is like steriods for me hair. Makes my curls super big and fluffy. Maybe thats just my hair being moisturized after my DC?


----------



## divachyk

Looking for something new to add to my list because I'm auto-pilot and want some excitement. 

Dear Hair, please don't let that excitement be in the form of breakage or setback, thank you very much.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I have to find some protein/glycerin free products. I discovered I'm protein sensitive and I live in a dry climate


----------



## ChasingBliss

I've decided to go back to bunning for growth. I did this years ago and it got me to waistlength. Now that the winter is coming I dont mind keeping my hair bunned up. I will just make sure makeup and earings are exciting and on point...sorta throw off the monotany (sp?)

Waistlength by Summer 2014.


----------



## Jobwright

My "plan" was to relax at 16-17 weeks, putting me right before Christmas, but I am feeling a change of mind.  Whenever I start to get an Afro at my roots, I start feeling antsy and want to relax.  I ask myself, why am I putting myself through this...then I relax and miss the fullness at my roots.  I can never be satisfied.  Oh well, I am at 7 weeks post now.  I will give it till Monday and see how I feel.  I am pretty sure I gained a boost of growth with the sulfur/Shea/peppermint massages and inversion. I will do my sulfur massage one more time tonight and wash tomorrow just in case Monday comes and I still have the urge to relax...plus I am going out of town for work on Tuesday and want to be settled with my hair so I can focus on my job.


----------



## nerdography

Since I've gone back to conventional hair products my scalp is doing much better. Normally, by the end of the week my scalp is itching something terrible. But, I'm ending week two and my scalp hasn't itched at all.

And since I've been flat ironing my hair has been retaining moisture. I haven't had to reapply at all during these two weeks.


----------



## Wildchild453

I think cowashing about 3x a week is working for me. I need to make sure I do it a little earlier because my braids aren't always dry in the morning. 

It does make my regular routine a bit more complicated because I have to style a bit more often but I think I can deal with it.


----------



## SuchaLady

I saw this on BHM and cracked up    


> I already told you guys that hubby gives me money to pay the grass guy. Once he leaves the house I crank that lawn mower up and start mowing that daggone yard in straight lines. Sweating and all. Then I use that money to buy my addiction....HURRRRR!!!!  I know one day I will get caught I can just feel it.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Took my twists out and washed my hair.  I'm DC-ing now.  OMG my scalp feels so good. One thing I don't like about twists is feeling like my hair never gets as clean as it does when my hair's free.


----------



## SuchaLady

Is this interview appropriate? Its so gorg...


----------



## WakandanPrincess

SuchaLady said:


> Is this interview appropriate? Its so gorg...



I though so.


----------



## SuchaLady

I think so too. Whenever someone calls my hair will be going up in a bun like this. 



Ashlee5125 said:


> I though so.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

[USER=257476]pre_medicalrulz[/USER];19076201 said:
			
		

> Under a hat?! LOL!! Oh my gosh! What does it look like....pics?



Do not quote

It's hard to really see how it looks on me with my features because I blurred my face out but here you go:


----------



## Ogoma

SuchaLady said:


> Is this interview appropriate? Its so gorg...



I love it, but I think a high bun might be too trendy for an interview.


----------



## SuchaLady

...........................................


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My edges were LAID today hunty' !


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I have thousands of wig bangs! Looooooove it!!!

@ lovelylouboutin


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

[USER=257476]pre_medicalrulz[/USER];19082547 said:
			
		

> I have thousands of wig bangs! Looooooove it!!!
> 
> @ lovelylouboutin



So I wore it to work today! I really like the look w a hat.  I'm liking the bang and even the short cut(my hair it mbl+). 

What I don't like us the synthetic hair. It keeps tangling. .   And the darn cap portion doesn't fit my whole head lmao

This is a high heat wig so I'm going to try to put curls in it so the tangle look will look like its supposed to be happening.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

LovelyLouboutin said:


> So I wore it to work today! I really like the look w a hat.  I'm liking the bang and even the short cut(my hair it mbl+).
> 
> What I don't like us the synthetic hair. It keeps tangling. .   And the darn cap portion doesn't fit my whole head lmao
> 
> This is a high heat wig so I'm going to try to put curls in it so the tangle look will look like its supposed to be happening.



I put evoo on my synthetic wigs to cut down on the tangles.


----------



## naija24

Instead of going to the salon to get my hair done I did it myself and using bobby pins pulled it back and used a clip to protect my ends. It's rainin all over the place. The boyfriend liked my hair lol so I saved money and ft a compliment!! Yay! 

Onward to 12 weeks post


----------



## Tonto

I have some twists in my hair and quite frankly, I don't like twist anymore. Just done them the time for me to order some hair and get a weave... My hair is coming soon and I'm excited


----------



## fifi134

I just took my hair down after having them in box braids for 8 weeks. Prior to that they were in long twists for 3 weeks. For some reason, my hair feels thinner but I didn't lose much hair...I guess it'll take a couple more washes and DC's before it returns back to normal. I'm bunning until it decides to get it together.

I'm MBL so if I really work at it I think I can get the last 2 inches to reach waist length before the year is over.


----------



## Napp

I miss my relaxed hair


----------



## myronnie

Please tell me why....after shampooing with a sulfate shampoo (Vo5) and cowashing (Curl Junkie Curl Rehab) I had flakes from the Koils by Nature gel in my hair  uhhuh. I thought I had left some curl rehab in my hair and lo and behold those gross flakes were just sitting there!! Disappointing


----------



## sounbeweavable

I'm trying henna for the first time today. This should be interesting...


----------



## DivineNapps1728

fifi134 said:


> I just took my hair down after having them in box braids for 8 weeks. Prior to that they were in long twists for 3 weeks. For some reason, my hair feels thinner but I didn't lose much hair...I guess it'll take a couple more washes and DC's before it returns back to normal. I'm bunning until it decides to get it together.
> 
> I'm MBL so if I really work at it I think I can get the last 2 inches to reach waist length before the year is over.



fifi134,

After taking down a set of braids or twists I often have hair-orexia because I've grown used to the weight, length & additional styling options extensions provide. Maybe it's a similar situation for you? In any case, good luck on your journey towards waist length !!


----------



## fifi134

DivineNapps1728 I think that may be the case. I had really long braids and I didn't think they were heavy after a while, but I probably just got used to it. Thanks! I hope I finally make it to WL! Good luck on your journey as well.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Everyone loved my hair today. I got compliments from people who usually don't compliment my hair. It was in a frizzy, puffy, kinky, curly ponytail that I couldn't tame into a bun

How come when I try to style my hair no one bats an eye & when it's a hot mess people love it ???


----------



## myronnie

My hair is happy again!! WOO!


----------



## napbella

Sitting here in awe because my hair is softer than it has ever been! Used my new Keraveda products, the hibiscus oil baby!


----------



## spellinto

Still DCing my hair from last night w/Aussie 3 Min Miracle.  Headed to Walgreens today to try CON Argan Oil Leave In for the first time.  Also visiting my local Dominican BSS to check if they have the Salerm 21 leave in.  When I get back, I'll use Curls Unleashed Sulfate-Free Shampoo for the first time to cleanse my hair.  Can't wait to try these new products


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Going to pick up some avj today for me ans my daughters hair


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Wow, this aloe vera juice really made me and my daughters hair so soft. So glad to find something that finally works for the three of us


----------



## Ogoma

Has anyone gone running with curlformers on? What was the reaction of your fellow runners?

Thinking of putting it in overnight tomorrow, but need to wake up and head out running pretty early so no time to sleep them off.


----------



## Jobwright

lisanaturally said:


> Wow, this aloe vera juice really made me and my daughters hair so soft. So glad to find something that finally works for the three of us


How did you use it?  As a final rinse, mixed with DC, how?  I am just getting into aloe.  I have been using it as a final rinse on top of my conditioner, just before I rinse my VO5.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Jobwright said:


> How did you use it?  As a final rinse, mixed with DC, how?  I am just getting into aloe.  I have been using it as a final rinse on top of my conditioner, just before I rinse my VO5.



I just put it in a spray bottle and sprayed our hair with it in the morning and then put a little grapeseed oil in our hair, and its been soft all day. I used to do that to my hair back when I first went natural and forgot about it, but I was just thinking today what made my hair soft in 09' and ran out and got some avj. HTH.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Has anyone gone running with curlformers on? What was the reaction of your fellow runners?
> 
> Thinking of putting it in overnight tomorrow, but need to wake up and head out running pretty early so no time to sleep them off.



Nope, but I would love hear about their reactions .



I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

Dyed the top half of my head a lighter brown. Course I cant see it in this room cause its not bright enough. Soon as my roommate comes in the bathroom I am going to check it out. I am so excited I think It came out nice!


----------



## whiteoleander91

thinking about getting a fotki...I have so many pictures! lol IDK...feels like a serious commitment for some reason lol


----------



## Frizzyb

Getting so tired of 2 strand twisting my hair!!! Takes forever as it grows, but nothing help retain hair like this protective style for me. So I guess I'll be twisting til I get arthritis


----------



## Ogoma

HanaKuroi said:


> Nope, but I would love hear about their reactions .    I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



It will be a sight to see. All orange and pink bobbing about in the dark  I know I would run the other way fast.


----------



## Kurlee

my hair literally reverted the minute the flat iron came out


----------



## naija24

Napp said:


> I miss my relaxed hair



Napp why? Aren't BKTs about the same?


----------



## Embyra

Four years natural this month how time flies


----------



## Embyra

Just measured my hair shortest 17inches longest 21.5 inches 

I have had a few home trims this year a big one early in the year not elated with my growth and not unhappy with it either :-/


----------



## hnntrr

I dont know why I waited to long to be natural. I love it so much.


----------



## ckisland

I'm having one of those absolutely gorgeous hair days!! I'm loving it sooo much right now  . Wash n'go you have stolen my heart once again. This hair right here is what I went natural for


----------



## Embyra

I'm  going to finish the last of my hair products and then weave it up  

This mullet is becoming the Bain of me every picture I take with natural hair it's just not laying right and I'm over it looking all crazy  

Every wash day I feel like this ...feeling a little sensitive


----------



## naija24

i know i have no room to talk since i'm always stuck at SL or under, but...i'm legit curious how someone can be natural for near 3 years and STILL never make it to SL, while some relaxed heads can go from a fade to SL in a year. 

that said, some naturals STILL want to complain about how relaxers are the devil or something. Just saying.


----------



## veesweets

naija24 said:


> i know i have no room to talk since i'm always stuck at SL or under, but...i'm legit curious how someone can be natural for near 3 years and STILL never make it to SL, while some relaxed heads can go from a fade to SL in a year.
> 
> that said, some naturals STILL want to complain about how relaxers are the devil or something. Just saying.



I think it has more to do with the persons general haircare practices than relaxers themselves. Natural hair doesn't automatically = healthier hair if the person doesn't know how (or doesnt want) to take care of it. Whether natural or relaxed, all hair takes some effort


----------



## LaurenMechelle

naija24 said:


> i know i have no room to talk since i'm always stuck at SL or under, but...i'm legit curious how someone can be natural for near 3 years and STILL never make it to SL, while some relaxed heads can go from a fade to SL in a year.  that said, some naturals STILL want to complain about how relaxers are the devil or something. Just saying.


I think it all just depends on the person & their hair.  

BTW, do you mean unstretched natural hair?  Because shrinkage is serious.


----------



## Mahsiah

When you can't recreate a hairstyle as perfectly as before


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My Student: Ms.Hall where did you buy your hair from?

Me: Ummmm.........Huh?

My Student: Where do you buy your hair from? Cause my mommy buy her's from the Hair Store and it looks just like yours. 

Me:  This is my hair baby, Ms. Hall grew it herself.

 Kids say the darndest things.


----------



## naija24

LaurenMechelle said:


> I think it all just depends on the person & their hair.
> 
> BTW, do you mean unstretched natural hair?  Because shrinkage is serious.



No, I mean stretched.


----------



## spellinto

To PS or not to PS? That is the question!  Last week, I was irritated with the way my ends were turning out.  I had been PSing & going HARD on my moisture-protein balance, and still my ends were wilding out on me!  Plus, my hair seemed more tangled each week from having shed hairs and moisturizer all stuffed up in my PS.  This weekend I just decided to wear my hair in a ponytail and my hair seems to love it.  It is soft, fluffy, and MUCH more detangled.  I'm still not sure how my ends are responding to it though.  Still, maybe my hair just likes being out more than anything...SO, I'm going to play around with it and just cowash & moisturize more to keep moisture in.  I'm letting my hair take the wheel with this one!


----------



## Napp

naija24 said:


> Napp why? Aren't BKTs about the same?




naija24

I haven't done a proper bkt treatment since may. I have been using the alternative smoothing treatments and they just don't work like bkts.

Relaxers are so cheap compared to bkts too. I'm a little broke right now so I can't buy the bkt I want right now.

And honestly I felt so pretty with my long(to me at least) bouncy relaxed hair. I don't feel the same about my fro .


----------



## Rocky91

i am so tired of these dang braids, ughhhhhhhh


----------



## Anticipatience08

veesweets said:


> I think it has more to do with the persons general haircare practices than relaxers themselves. Natural hair doesn't automatically = healthier hair if the person doesn't know how (or doesnt want) to take care of it. Whether natural or relaxed, all hair takes some effort



So true. I've been natural since 2011 and just started seeing progress when I really started taking care of my hair over the summer.


----------



## youwillrise

welp...back to obsessing about my hair.

it comes and goes for me.


----------



## Nix08

youwillrise said:


> welp...back to obsessing about my hair.
> 
> it comes and goes for me.



Same for me....


----------



## SuchaLady

Nix08 said:


> Same for me....



Me 3. The last idk stretch lasted for about a year


----------



## SuchaLady

Getting my braided bun done Thursday. I have 2 birthdays parties this week so hey why not.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I'm trying out Tres Emme Split remedy leave in. 
Also considering using half wigs during the winter as my PS when I go out.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I hate that I can never get my hair to look as great as my hair stylist can.


----------



## youwillrise

there's usually a stretch where i'm ALL about my hair...just hair hair hair all the time, think about it all the time, touching it all the time, doing something to it all the think...lol

then i get to a point where i just neglect the hayle out of it (poor thing) 

...then i regret it for some reason or another and go back to obsessing. 

i have such an unhealthy relationship with my hair ((smh))


----------



## Hyacinthe

I need to Re-up on Bambu Silicon mix. It works like a dream. Hair is so nice and soft and it smell so yummy.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Hyacinthe said:


> I need to Re-up on Bambu Silicon mix. It works like a dream. Hair is so nice and soft and it smell so yummy.
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


 

That stuff is the truth when my new growth comes in


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Missing my own hair, ready to take these braids out. I think I'll try MoKnowsHair's blowout after I take down the braids.


----------



## naija24

I'm going to self relax this time. I've tried it before but I wasn't confident. I've seen enough videos now where I think I can do it myself.


----------



## faithVA

Finally found a place to take hair pics; the kitchen table. The lighting seems right. Hopefully it works next time. It seems every time I find a spot, it never works twice in a row.


----------



## whiteoleander91

faithVA said:


> Finally found a place to take hair pics; the kitchen table. The lighting seems right. Hopefully it works next time. It seems every time I find a spot, it never works twice in a row.



lol this post was really cute to me for some reason :3


----------



## Nix08

I'm going to tip toe back into my love of make-up so that I can be OK with boring protective hairstyles


----------



## havilland

Sick of my natural hair

Sick of humidity

Sick of curls

Sick of breakage and damage from relaxing 

Sick of being careful and wearing protective styles

Sick of not coloring

Sick of mail order hair products

Sick of EVERYTHING!
(Except being bald......). 

Rant over


----------



## Ogoma

Nix08 said:


> I'm going to tip toe back into my love of make-up so that I can be OK with boring protective hairstyles



Skin care and makeup were my obsessions for a while now I need to find something cheaper.


----------



## Ogoma

I remember 2 years ago, I could barely get my hair into 10 braids. Now I can do one low braid on dry hair and fold it into itself. 

#longhairdon'tcare


----------



## spellinto

I really like how my hair's been acting lately, so after I hit the gym, I'm going to treat it to a Redken Extreme CAT Protein, Aussie 3 Min Miracle, and Roux 619 Moisturizing Conditioner cowash   I also have two sulfate-free shampoos and the CON Argan Oil Edge Control to review, so I'll get around to those this weekend!

Also I cant wait for this Salerm 21 Leave In to come in the mail!


----------



## brownb83

I'm so excited for my relaxer sat!

 It sucks because the way my hair is cut I will be  almost apl in the front and a little past .SL in the back.

If nothing else I'm going to enjoy my hair at every stage.


----------



## Hyacinthe

TwoSnapsUp said:


> That stuff is the truth when my new growth comes in



Yesss!!! I'm Glad I have another believer! Im 12 weeks post and My NG is so supple and soft.


----------



## Hyacinthe

I need to start back taking a detailed log of what I do on wash days.
The start of my HHJ, I would document EVERYTHING in my little hair journal.
I will start next week.


----------



## Embyra

New job nearly two weeks in and yet again these people obsessed with getting me to wear my hair all scraped back in some kind of bun 

I don't want a noami hairline thanks!

I have my hair in the same loose pony like everyone else 
But only mine is the problem urgh :-/


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Embyra said:


> New job nearly two weeks in and yet again these people obsessed with getting me to wear my hair all scraped back in some kind of bun
> 
> I don't want a noami hairline thanks!
> 
> I have my hair in the same loose pony like everyone else
> But only mine is the problem urgh :-/



What company is the job with?


----------



## HappyAtLast

I think I hurt my hair's feelings today by blow drying it on high heat. Won't be doing that again!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

ANd just like that I'm over having straight hair. I CANNOT wait until sunday so that I can air dry and get back to what I love (BUNS!)


----------



## Embyra

LovelyLouboutin said:


> What company is the job with?



I work in a private clinic in London :-/


----------



## FelaShrine

^Have you pointed out everyone else's style? You should puty them on the spot and have them explain why it should be different for you


----------



## Embyra

FelaShrine said:


> ^Have you pointed out everyone else's style? You should puty them on the spot and have them explain why it should be different for you



Tomorrow I'm wearing the same style and want to see if she will mention it again 

Then ill do exactly that if she  tries to get one of the girls to talk to me again about my hair smh


----------



## Nix08

Ogoma said:


> Skin care and makeup were my obsessions for a while now I need to find something cheaper.



I went to nail polish for a while but that wasn't cheap either
I wish I could get into exercise but that's unlikely to happen


----------



## shortt29

Nix08 said:


> I went to nail polish for a while but that wasn't cheap either I wish I could get into exercise but that's unlikely to happen



Girl I got into exercise and spent more money on outfits, equipment, and constantly buyin cute sneakers but still didn't exercise like I was supposed to


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Wish I had some ng so I could cut off these texlaxed ends


----------



## naija24

At 8 weeks post I can no longer airdry my hair. It's too rough and even after a 5 hour deep condition my new growth is still really rough. I'm gonna head to the Dominican salon I love to help me stretch to 10 weeks. 

Any recommendations for a protein treatment after a relaxer touch up?


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I blew out my hair today after washing it, then I proceeded to catch said hair in my armpit multiple times. 

This is an issue I never intended to have. I dunno if I should be happy that my hair has grown or annoyed that my hair doesn't even have to be straightened to get stuck where it shouldn't be.


----------



## Duchess007

While applying henna, my hubby said that he noticed some breakage.  I wanted to punch him in the face.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babysaffy

My mind's telling me no... But my regrowth, 30 weeks regrowth's telling me yeeeeeees..I don't wanna hurt nobody.. But there's something I must confesssssss....to you....

...I don't see nothin wrong... With a little creamy crack...I don't see nothin wrong....


----------



## Babysaffy

But seriously, today temptation is burning me: should have been touch up day. 30 weeks post... Birthday tomorrow and will be off to Majorca in Spain where weather will be hot- if I don't touch up, what do I do with this head?

#transitioningblues


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Ever now and then I want a bomb relaxed short cut but most of the time I want unstretched shoulder length hair.


----------



## Nix08

Duchess007 said:


> While applying henna, my hubby said that he noticed some breakage. I wanted to punch him in the face.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 


Babysaffy said:


> My mind's telling me no... But my regrowth, 30 weeks regrowth's telling me yeeeeeees..I don't wanna hurt nobody.. But there's something I must confesssssss....to you....
> 
> ...I don't see nothin wrong... With a little creamy crack...I don't see nothin wrong....


 
You guys are hilarious


----------



## irisak

My daughter came home the other day and said one of my yt neighbors gave her some spray to help her curls hang better and she had already sprayed her hair with it. So I proceed to fuss at her about using things from people with hair so different from hers and putting things in her hair without asking first (she's only 7); my daughter is a 3b this is a naturally blonde yt woman. So she finally brings me the spray...........and it was S-curl. I felt so bad but how was I supposed to know.


----------



## DarkJoy

Three days on a row and I've sported 3 different styles. I lurves this hair!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## SuchaLady

Going to get my hair done tomorrow and Im so excited! I feel so sorry for people that dont understand the joys of hair salons


----------



## HanaKuroi

irisak said:
			
		

> My daughter came home the other day and said one of my yt neighbors gave her some spray to help her curls hang better and she had already sprayed her hair with it. So I proceed to fuss at her about using things from people with hair so different from hers and putting things in her hair without asking first (she's only 7); my daughter is a 3b this is a naturally blonde yt woman. So she finally brings me the spray...........and it was S-curl. I felt so bad but how was I supposed to know.



SsssssssssCurl 

 this is so funny. How were you supposed to know? How does she know about the scurl? That is what I neeeeeeed to know.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## SuchaLady

Going to get my hair done tomorrow and Im so excited  I feel so sorry for the people that dont know the joys of the hair salon


----------



## faithVA

SuchaLady said:


> Going to get my hair done tomorrow and Im so excited! I feel so sorry for people that dont understand the joys of hair salons



I love having my hair done as well. I have an appointment for the end of the month. Looking forward to someone else shampooing and massaging my head for a change. I'm contemplating going once a month.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I wish I could revert my texlax back to natural lol


----------



## SuchaLady

Same here! Once a month for a style that can/will last for 2 weeks will be my plan if I decide to do it.



faithVA said:


> I love having my hair done as well. I have an appointment for the end of the month. Looking forward to someone else shampooing and massaging my head for a change. I'm contemplating going once a month.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=245528 said:
			
		

> SuchaLady[/USER];19103367]Same here! Once a month for a style that can/will last for 2 weeks will be my plan if I decide to do it.



What are you having done tomorrow? Are you going to share the results with us?


----------



## SuchaLady

faithVA I sure will share pictures! Im getting this 










faithVA said:


> What are you having done tomorrow? Are you going to share the results with us?


----------



## faithVA

SuchaLady said:


> faithVA I sure will share pictures! Im getting this



oooh Nice. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My Student: Ms.Hall where did you buy your hair from?  Me: Ummmm.........Huh?  My Student: Where do you buy your hair from? Cause my mommy buy her's from the Hair Store and it looks just like yours.  Me:  This is my hair baby, Ms. Hall grew it herself.   Kids say the darndest things.



Wow. I would have paid to see the look on her face.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

Babysaffy said:


> My mind's telling me no... But my regrowth, 30 weeks regrowth's telling me yeeeeeees..I don't wanna hurt nobody.. But there's something I must confesssssss....to you....  ...I don't see nothin wrong... With a little creamy crack...I don't see nothin wrong....



NO!!!!!!! Just say no!!!


----------



## irisak

HanaKuroi said:


> SsssssssssCurl
> 
> this is so funny. How were you supposed to know? How does she know about the scurl? That is what I neeeeeeed to know.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Girl I asked my daughter and my neighbor told her she bought it for a friend. I still wanna know who told her the secret though lol


----------



## hnntrr

Ya'll were right. My hair is starting to form curls better now that my hair is getting longer. I washed my hair today and I could have left it exactly like that. I think shingling has been helping to train them to clump together. Super happy about that.


----------



## ShayyP

Hi ladies…noob here.
Jeez, I don’t even know where to start! Relaxed my hair for the first time about 4 months ago after doing a HUGE chop 2 years ago. My hair is currently at SL, but before I decided to go on my HHJ I was a major flat iron/heat junkie. My were in terrible condition and I experience hair breakage quite often (like..A LOT). My hair is pretty fine and to me seems like it breaks off more than it actually grows. Like I said, I’ve started co-washing 1x a week, DC’ing 1 or 2x a week, shampoo 1x a week, and moisturize & seal about 6 out of 7 nights (there’s the odd night where I totally forget or feel super lazy). I’m completely at a loss in determining whether my hair is lacking protein or moisture based on the breakage I am experiencing. To me it seems that there’s a whole lot more breakage since I started my journey Cry. I’ve done Aphogee reconstructor twice (1x each week), I even tried doing a black tea rinse, and an ACV rinse. I guess since its the beginning of my journey I don’t really know of any go to products yet and it really sucks not knowing what to do about all this breakage! Like I run my hand through my hair and literally come out with at LEAST 15 broken hairs. EVERY time!
Plz…any advice that anyone has or product suggestions, I’ll take it! I see so many of you ladies with beautiful hair, and although I know its going to take a lot of care and work, I want long beautiful & healthy hair too. I just wish I could find a healthy hair mentor or something to help me along the way 

Oh and I relaxed this past Saturday after a 12 week stretch.


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:


> Ya'll were right. My hair is starting to form curls better now that my hair is getting longer. I washed my hair today and I could have left it exactly like that. I think shingling has been helping to train them to clump together. Super happy about that.



Yay!!! I am really happy for you. Just wait until next summer. Your hair will be awesomer.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## naija24

i'm at the point where my hair usually maxes out  it's neck length now, and my crown and sides will eventually get there, but my nape will never get much longer. it's frustrating but this is the very MOMENT I foresaw that made me join LHCF. 

HELP ME LADIES!!

I want my nape to grow finally.


----------



## divachyk

I seriously wish I could stop my hair from tangling so badly so that I can stretch beyond more norm.


----------



## whit923

I've had some form of twists in my head since August 11th. I am finally feeling the urge to "play" in my hair. Problem is, I'm on a challenge to only wear twists (or braids, or buns) till the end of the year. This is when the rubber meats the pavement and I really need to get creative with my styling to fight the bordem.


----------



## Hyacinthe

Today is my 2nd year hair-anniversary


----------



## shasha8685

It is so interesting to see my mom get into hair care hardcore.

Don't get me wrong, my mom was my first hair inspiration. Her hair has always been at least APL. When I was younger, her hair routine was pretty minimal. She would wash and condition her hair, then throw it up into a bun (she had to since she was in the military). She rarely used heat, only wore her hair out for special occasions, and stretched her relaxers out of sheer laziness. Yes, she was my first example of the benefits of protective styling and relaxer stretching.

Now, she is more interested in wigs (which I introduced her to), properly straightening her hair (when I was home, she asked me how to get her hair super straight...she also did a YT search on it), and she takes note of what products I use (however, she does take note to make adjustments since her hair is fine and not coarse like mine).

It's just so cool to see. It makes me smile.


----------



## ChasingBliss

I raised a daughter while on these boards. When I first got here she was still in early grade school. I went IN on our hair care. She had one of the prettiest healthiest heads of hair in school and it was growing long and fast. THEN she reached that "mommy I wanna do my own hair" stage....at that point it started getting shorter, with dry split ends. But she was getting into her teens and I let her do her. NOW at 22 she is back into hair care and all she learned from me from these boards. Her hair is almost waist length and full from root to tip. I am so amazed at her journey past fool's hill and back 
Anyone else raised up a daughter with LHCF hair?


----------



## Nomadiclady

Trimming my hair became unnecessary cutting.   I cant seem to leave the scissors alone.   I'm addicted to them.  Oh well, at least I love my ends


----------



## so1913

Tons of compliments this week after my hair cut last Friday   I'm very happy with the health and condition of my hair.


----------



## Napp

I'm not sure if I am missing my relaxed hair or am I just missing the length


----------



## Lissa0821

Need to start trimming my ends on a regular basis, whether I like it or not.  I might even start protective styling also.


----------



## divachyk

Things kind of get boring when you're: 1) not buying products 2) not experimenting excessively 3) have a set regi.


----------



## ronie

divachyk said:


> Things kind of get boring when you're: 1) not buying products 2) not experimenting excessively 3) have a set regi.


Agree on the not buying products and experimenting. Although lately I ve been enjoying using only my staples products. No surprises, no fuss, no miss. 
I used to get excited about new products, but now I am afraid to cause a setback that did not have to happen.


----------



## Ogoma

Agree on the excitement on buying new products. But, there is something about knowing what you use will work come rain or shine. 

I need to take a hair/skin care/make-up break. I need to get back into my books.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My head itches so bad.  Its just as dry as can be.  Tonight I'm going to steam this crochet mess on my head after I oil my scalp. That way hopefully the oil seeps in.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

DC'ing under my bootleg heat cap aka heating pad. Lol my brother came in and was like  are you serious? 

I don't care . My hair is feeling right and I'm watching my SVU marathon!


----------



## Lilmama1011

i can't be light handed on products to save my life. i had a rollerset and wrapped it and hair was fabulous the first day but and now it has lost its bend  and i have moisturized lightly and sealed smh


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Its homecoming where I live and the only thing I'm worried about is the braid-out I want to do. SMH I need to go sit in a University parking lot, eat some BBQ and chair twerk, but hair comes first. #Priorities


----------



## Fab79

Fresh and clean hair I love it. I'm thinking of wearing half wigs for a few more weeks but don't know whether to full wig or weave next


----------



## ckisland

Napp said:


> I'm not sure if I am missing my relaxed hair or am I just missing the length



I feel you. This shrinkage is the main reason I was considering relaxing again. But if it comes to that, my hair and the flatiron are going to be getting acquainted first .


----------



## SlimPickinz

It's time for me to hang up my flat iron for a while. My hair has been shedding like crazy so I know I need to do more deep treatments  I hate ponytails. I always wear my glasses when my hair is up. It takes the focus away from my 5head


----------



## shasha8685

divachyk said:


> Things kind of get boring when you're: 1) not buying products 2) not experimenting excessively 3) have a set regi.




Especially when you have a blog and really have nothing to report. 

If you aren't buying product= no product reviews

If you aren't experimenting= I'm not gonna post 500 pics of my basic bun

Set reggie= Really boring wash days


----------



## Lilmama1011

shasha8685 said:


> Especially when you have a blog and really have nothing to report.   If you aren't buying product= no product reviews  If you aren't experimenting= I'm not gonna post 500 pics of my basic bun  Set reggie= Really boring wash days



Yeah that's why a lot of youtubers don't post as much because they say you already know my regimen so what is there to report


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

D/C for 30 min last night with NTM DC mixed with EVOO. My hair is so soft.


----------



## shasha8685

--Trying this cross wrapping thing again. Here's hoping it's not a complete and utter fail.

--When you stretch, you don't see your shed hair until you detangle during wash day. When you are freshly relaxed, you see shed hair every time you touch your hair.

Both are equally sucky.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

shasha8685 said:


> --Trying this cross wrapping thing again. Here's hoping it's not a complete and utter fail.
> 
> --When you stretch, you don't see your shed hair until you detangle during wash day. When you are freshly relaxed, you see shed hair every time you touch your hair.
> 
> Both are equally sucky.



I do the cross wrap on a fresh relaxer as well. I love it better than the old fashion way & all the excessive breakage. My hair be laaaaiid!!


----------



## ilong

I soooooo want to hide my hair with braids or a sew in.  I play and tug at it *too* much trying to get it to grow an inch or two  and I need to get some added growth.   ***sigh*** but I can't right now.  Trying to nurse/pamper my two "hair loss areas" for growth.  Going to the derm Tuesday to get that "miracle cure"  Just kidding - I know better.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Cut off the rest of the damaged ends two weeks ago, I have been wearing alot of wash and gos. Recently.  I've finally gotten a good regimen after the cut.


----------



## havilland

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I do the cross wrap on a fresh relaxer as well. I love it better than the old fashion way & all the excessive breakage. My hair be laaaaiid!!



I wanna be u when I grow up. I cross wrapped a fresh flat iron last night and woke up with a hot mess. I had to touch up my whole head when I woke up.


----------



## sounbeweavable

I'm getting a Nioxin Scalp Dermabrasion treatment today. So excited so see how this turns out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Where are you ladies getting your length check shirts from? I officially joined a length challenge and want one when I do my first length check in Jan. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Its homecoming where I live and the only thing I'm worried about is the braid-out I want to do. SMH I need to go sit in a University parking lot, eat some BBQ and chair twerk, but hair comes first. #Priorities



EnExitStageLeft

Not the chair twerking?! Lol
It's homecoming where I'm from too and I'm so sick of my family bragging about how much fun they are having....shoooot make me sick!!! I'm not visiting home till next month. 
I see you are from the dirty south...me too!!! Are you from the GA, FL area? PM me if you are not comfortable answering here.


----------



## Ogoma

I just realized for the first time in a few years, I am thinking about where I want to be when I enter the new year and what I want to achieve in the new year and hair is not on the list. I guess I have entered a new normal with my hair and taking care of my hair is now a part of regular everyday life.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

lulu97

Its cool. I'm on GA, where are you from?


----------



## sounbeweavable

Oh my gosh my scalp is in heaven and my hair is so incredibly bouncy after that treatment + a blowout. I'm totally going back to this salon again. 

Also, the suggested me getting a Brazilian blowout instead of a relaxer. Have any of you ladies gotten one before?


----------



## youwillrise

doing mini-twists. for the first time in...forever it seems

will i regret this or reap benefits? lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

EnExitStageLeft said:


> lulu97
> 
> Its cool. I'm on GA, where are you from?



EnExitStageLeft

GA toooo, (Southwest)

Chile, you are officially my sister in my head now!


----------



## curlcomplexity

Stretched out my hair today and I'm almost back at BSL.  This was the length it was before I BCed last year.  So excited!


----------



## TheRealMe

sounbeweavable said:


> Oh my gosh my scalp is in heaven and my hair is so incredibly bouncy after that treatment + a blowout. I'm totally going back to this salon again.
> 
> Also, the suggested me getting a Brazilian blowout instead of a relaxer. Have any of you ladies gotten one before?



I am curious about it. I haven't had one before. What is the process and is it safe from damage?


----------



## sounbeweavable

TheRealMe said:


> I am curious about it. I haven't had one before. What is the process and is it safe from damage?



I'm going to have a consultation to find out more, but the girl there who does them was telling me that it's less damaging than a relaxer because it's not actually permanent. She even said that they can do color and a BKT at the same time, and considering all of the anti-coloring talk that goes along with relaxing, the fact that both can be done safely at once says a lot. Apparently the salon I went to is one of the top ten in my city, and I feel confident in their abilities after today, so it's worth a shot.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

lulu97 said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> GA toooo, (Southwest)
> 
> *Chile, you are officially my sister in my head now!*


Girl when I seen southwest the first thing I said was "Girl I know we ain't cousins right?" . I'm from southwest GA too!!!!!!! I'm about to pm you with the city


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

So I seen my Grandpa for the first time in months (like 7) and the first thing he said is "Your hair don' got so long pooksa". I get all happy and then he ends the conversation with "I'm glad you got out of that bald head stage, yo' head to big for alla' that". 

My reaction: ""........ my head is kind of big though


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I seen my Grandpa for the first time in months (like 7) and the first thing he said is "Your hair don' got so long pooksa". I get all happy and then he ends the conversation with "I'm glad you got out of that bald head stage, yo' head to big for alla' that".
> 
> My reaction: ""........ my head is kind of big though



Awwwwwww lol


----------



## SuchaLady

Wait a minute now  SouthEast Georgia here 




lulu97 said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> GA toooo, (Southwest)
> 
> Chile, you are officially my sister in my head now!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

I'm southwest, meet me in the pm's and I tell you the exact city. 

I'm over here all gitty and happy. I can't believe I have fellow LHCF'er members near me


----------



## Hyacinthe

I want Silk Dreams now! *pouts*

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I bought a clipless curling iron, but I'm kind of scared to use it. I'm going to attempt using it when I flat iron and hope that I don't hurt myself.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

SuchaLady EnExitStageLeft

now y'all know we are gonna have to plan a meet up when I come home again next year!!!!


----------



## Meritamen

So I am preconditioing with a neem and camomile infused oil mix and the game plan is the wash, deep condition, blow dry and finally flat iron. I want to play with some straight hair for a few days but, man, do I hate going through the process to get it.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I've been thinking about my hair goals lately. I think I want my twistout to be APL (its full SL now), but with my shrinkage I'd have to be like TBL for that to work. *sigh*


----------



## shasha8685

My attempt at cross wrapping with a pin curl came out all right...and my hair wasn't excessively manipulated in the process!


----------



## Napp

i am going to go hard with the protective styling this fall and winter and hopefully my hair will be longish when the hot weater comes around


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

My roommate asked me to trim her ends because they were feeling a little crispy (after she dyed it twice a week for 3 weeks... teased it to death and straighten it JUST to use a curling iron to replica the curls she naturally has)... So i did ... she really needed to chop a good 3-5 inches off.. but i only cut 1 inch off so she doesn't say i chopped all her hair of... she hair frightens me.


----------



## ckisland

I was so tempted to try blowing out my hair today. I was like, I'll blow it out as straight as I can today and then I'll buy a flatiron and straighten it in the next 2 days. Whomp Whomp!! I got done washing and put my hair in 2 braids . I got tried just thinking about having to do all that to my hair. Yeah if I ever decide to wear my hair straight on the regular, I'm going to be hitting up the salon.


----------



## QueenAmaka

Had to pay $10 extra at the salon today because of the length of my hair 





It's the little things in life that make me happy


----------



## ms.tatiana

My hair is do damaged


It's time to get back to the basics. It's dry & my edges aren't where they should be. Length is fine it's just dry hair time for me to get it all together.


----------



## Harina

Oyin hair dew is a very nice moisturizer. Didn't even have to seal with it.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

shasha8685 said:


> My attempt at cross wrapping with a pin curl came out all right...and my hair wasn't excessively manipulated in the process!



It looks great!
I have NEVER been able to get cross wrapping down, and when I tried regular wrapping I gave up after a few minutes. Too much hair! Do you have any tips shasha8685?


----------



## shasha8685

Trini_Chutney said:


> It looks great!
> I have NEVER been able to get cross wrapping down, and when I tried regular wrapping I gave up after a few minutes. Too much hair! Do you have any tips shasha8685?



Trini_Chutney The only tip I have is to make sure that your hair is as smoothed down as possible when you cross wrap. Use duck bill clips to hold your hair in place while you pin curl your ends and that's it. The cross wrap vid on YT by Ms. Kibbibi really really REALLY helped me to get this concept down.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

shasha8685 said:


> Trini_Chutney The only tip I have is to make sure that your hair is as smoothed down as possible when you cross wrap. Use duck bill clips to hold your hair in place while you pin curl your ends and that's it. The cross wrap vid on YT by Ms. Kibbibi really really REALLY helped me to get this concept down.



Thank you shasha8685 I will check out the video!


----------



## TheRealMe

sounbeweavable said:


> I'm going to have a consultation to find out more, but the girl there who does them was telling me that it's less damaging than a relaxer because it's not actually permanent. She even said that they can do color and a BKT at the same time, and considering all of the anti-coloring talk that goes along with relaxing, the fact that both can be done safely at once says a lot. Apparently the salon I went to is one of the top ten in my city, and I feel confident in their abilities after today, so it's worth a shot.



I am definitely considering having one sometime next year once I reach MBL... I just don't want to trade all the work I am putting into growing out my hair just to have a setback. I suppose I will also do research on this more. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

I want layers. I can't decide if I want to hit WL before I cut them or go ahead and get them now.


----------



## DoDo

I am at my goal...wow .

Hehe


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Cutie patootie


----------



## ckisland

I still want to straighten my hair


----------



## naija24

Daydreaming about bunnin my hair. This is what you've done to me LHCF....


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I think I'm gonna DC overnight since I want to flatiron my hair tomorrow.


----------



## ilong

Appointment with derm tomorrow for my alopecia.   for good news.  I am going to request the cortisone shots.  
If I don't get better attention and response than I did in February I won't sign up for with this health care plan/system/provider again.


----------



## naija24

i'm gonna make a length check shirt tonight!! But I don't think I'm gonna do a line for every inch. I may just mark where I want my hair to be!!


----------



## spellinto

My hair's on the dry side tonight but it's 11:30 and I'm not about to cowash and wait another hour for my hair to fully dry.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Trying not to do anything that will permanently alter my hair until after my komaza consultation but they are taking too long to contact me. I want to bleach my hair and I want to texturize. I probably won't bleach but I will texturize by the end of this year.


----------



## DoDo

I went back to combing...

If you saw the amount of shed hair building up in my hair...

Its okay I had no idea how much finger detangling was taking out of me. From now on it is an aid for in between washes. Not a replacement for combing.

I am beginning to fully realize that this my journey and no one else's. There is no such thing as having the perfect regimen if it isnt' perfect for my needs preferences and lifestyle.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So QB AOHC is too heavy for my hair strands but my edges and scalp seem to soak it up.  I might have to buy a sample size and use it solely for my edges and scalp when I'm in protective styles.


----------



## divachyk

ronie said:


> Agree on the not buying products and experimenting. Although lately I ve been enjoying using only my staples products. No surprises, no fuss, no miss.
> I used to get excited about new products, but now I am afraid to cause a setback that did not have to happen.


 
ronie, I've tried a few things here and there but nothing is thrilling me at the moment. 



Ogoma said:


> Agree on the excitement on buying new products. But, there is something about knowing what you use will work come rain or shine.
> 
> I need to take a hair/skin care/make-up break. I need to get back into my books.


 
Ogoma, agreed! I remember those struggling days and simply don't miss that.



shasha8685 said:


> Especially when you have a blog and really have nothing to report.
> 
> If you aren't buying product= no product reviews
> 
> If you aren't experimenting= I'm not gonna post 500 pics of my basic bun
> 
> Set reggie= Really boring wash days


shasha8685, what's your blog address? I'm relaxedthairapy.com 

I am just reviewing products as I try them. No rush. I'm seriously wondering how will I keep blogging for the long haul.


----------



## divachyk

I wake up some days and want a serious change. Like cut my hair off and start over change. You don't have to talk me off the ledge because I don't have enough backbone to move to action and follow through. I'm just rambling as usual.


----------



## SuchaLady

Doing this next. With a smaller bun though.


----------



## ChasingBliss

Ive been ordering via Amazon, JBCO for the longest....then one day I walk into my neighborhood bss and it's sitting on a shelf right in front of my face. THEN the man tells me we've always had it. I dont know why I thought I could only get it on line. *smh* All those waits for nothing...


----------



## shasha8685

divachyk my blog address: http://theawkwardstage-se.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lucie

It seems every time I do a rollerset my hair ends up frizzy. What is going on?


----------



## TheRealMe

Going on a trip to San Francisco next weekend for my b-day! Excited to do something special with my hair. I'm thinking a braidout. 

Only, it's foggy for like 2 of the days I'll be there...including my b-day 

But it's OK!! 

I know it may be a longshot, but does anyone know of a frizzproof braidout methods (and product suggestions) that can last maybe...3 days??


----------



## SuchaLady

I think I want every Aubrey conditioner


----------



## Nix08

SuchaLady said:


> I think I want every Aubrey conditioner



I know what you mean,  I have and use quite a few of them


----------



## SuchaLady

I have only used AO HSR but all of them were slowly add to my "to buy list". I want them all! 




Nix08 said:


> I know what you mean,  I have and use quite a few of them


----------



## Nix08

SuchaLady said:


> I have only used AO HSR but all of them were slowly add to my "to buy list". I want them all!



I use: 
HSR I use this to cowash
RM
Island naturals
GPB
Blue chamomile
Camille luxurious
I think that's it

Eta: white camellia....don't know how I forgot that one.


----------



## SuchaLady

Ive never heard of the last two. And we just got a Whole Foods  I will report back to you 





Nix08 said:


> I use:
> HSR I use this to cowash
> RM
> Island naturals
> GPB
> Blue chamomile
> Camille luxurious
> I think that's it


----------



## bajandoc86

OMG! I had THE best hair day ever. I took down my crochet braids over the weekend, washed, DC and then did a new install...but this time in an angular bob.


----------



## Wildchild453

I'm having a mini product crisis. EBW Coconut Shea Pudding Souffle makes my hair really soft and shiny while SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie gives me body and lasting definition. I think I'm going to attempt to mix them together and see what I end up with.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> I think I want every Aubrey conditioner



I love Aubrey! White Camellia & Honey Suckle Rose. SuchaLady


----------



## Holla

Rosewater!  O-M-G!  Why didn't I discover this sooner!?!?  

I freaking love this stuff. I bought it for my skin but decided to use it in my hair to moisturize as well. I bought a $3 bottle from Whole Foods.  My hair is so soft!  I washed, DC, used a creamy leave-in, sprayed rosewater, and put in a ponytail to run out the door. When I took my hair down to detangle, I couldn't believe how soft my hair was!  I didn't even seal with oil. I'll do that tomorrow after I spritz some more in my hair.  Plus it smells really good. The scent didn't last but one hour or so but it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## spellinto

Today's air drying session was okay.  I think next time I will detangle before washing and air dry in two big jumbo twists.

I'm also meeting my beau's parents for the first time this weekend...what hairstyle should I wear? I'm thinking a braidout, or better yet, bantu knots (for my natural waves)...I'll have to head to CVS/Sally's tomorrow and pick up a curling cream!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Decided to stick to my regular regimen no more bandwagon hopping, trying multiple hair care lines etc. I've found my regimen works for me best.


----------



## Ogoma

^^ I am at a similar place. I have gotten my regimen down to a science and I am not changing it. Any new product needs to fit into my regimen as is. I am not adding a step or modifying a step for a product.


----------



## DoDo

Ogoma said:


> ^^ I am at a similar place. I have gotten my regimen down to a science and I am not changing it. Any new product needs to fit into my regimen as is. I am not adding a step or modifying a step for a product.



Ogoma



I am still looking for ways to save time. However, that is only adjustment I will make to my regimen at this time. Adding steps to work my regimen around a product or a new thing only serves to aggravate me.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Flatironed my hair and my ends feel so rough. I already knew I needed a trim so I guess I'll get it done tomorrow. I think I need to take off an inch. I hate cutting my hair when it's already short.


----------



## Hyacinthe

I decided to finally treat myself to some silk dreams hair products.
Now which will I choose? Hmmm....

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Whimsy

Thought you guys may like today's post http://www.okdani.com/2013/10/23/sh...-my-short-natural-haircut-is-ruining-my-life/

hehe


----------



## Britt

Whimsy said:


> Thought you guys may like today's post http://www.okdani.com/2013/10/23/sh...-my-short-natural-haircut-is-ruining-my-life/
> 
> hehe


 
I just read your blog, funny post! I appreciate your candor .. Hopefully your hair will grow back before you know it or at least gain some length where it won't be as high maintanence.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I want to cut my hair so bad


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I went to Supercuts and got my trim done. He did a good job and took off as little as possible. I wish he would have taken off a little more in the back on the right hand side but I didn't notice that it still felt bushy until after I left. I guess he wanted to keep it even with the other side that didn't need as much taken off. My ends feel so healthy now. This will be my go-to place for trims.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Blowing my hair out when I have new growth makes them more manageable. Plus, my hair is bouncy, unlike after air drying. Going back to washing my hair every 1.5-2 weeks, since I plan to blow dry until my next touch up.


----------



## naija24

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Blowing my hair out when I have new growth makes them more manageable. Plus, my hair is bouncy, unlike after air drying. Going back to washing my hair every 1.5-2 weeks, since I plan to blow dry until my next touch up.



Do you mean like dominican blowouts? That's what I'm doing right now. I don't even feel like getting a relaxer :O


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

naija24 said:


> Do you mean like dominican blowouts? That's what I'm doing right now. I don't even feel like getting a relaxer :O


 That and doing it at home on my own


----------



## MileHighDiva

Have you guys been checking out divachyk's blog Relaxed Thairapy?  She has put a lot of work into it!  I'm flattered that she featured my low-density hair today.


----------



## Sosa

My scalp has been sooo dry and itchy lately. I noticed recently that my scalp was starting to scab from me scratching it so much 

Then I decided to use some sulfur 8 grease that I bought years ago but never used....this is the stuff! My scalp is so soothed!!! There is also menthol in the S8 grease which is feeling great on my scalp. Scalp is in heaven. <3


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva said:


> Have you guys been checking out divachyk's blog Relaxed Thairapy?  She has put a lot of work into it!  I'm flattered that she featured my low-density hair today.



MileHighDiva! Thanks for the love!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> MileHighDiva! Thanks for the love!!!



I just noticed I was featured in September, didn't even know it divachyk


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011 said:


> I just noticed I was featured in September, didn't even know it divachyk



Lilmama1011, I message everyone right before it posts.  Sawwy.


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> Lilmama1011, I message everyone right before it posts.  Sawwy.



Yeah I went to look too lol


----------



## ilong

MileHighDiva said:


> Have you guys been checking out @divachyk's blog Relaxed Thairapy? She has put a lot of work into it! I'm flattered that she featured _my low-density_ hair today.


 
Correction ^^^^ she feature your beautiful long ...


----------



## MileHighDiva

ilong said:


> Correction ^^^^ she feature your beautiful long ...



Thank you, ilong!


----------



## Meritamen

I thought about getting a relaxer but now I miss my kinky hair. Going to wash out this press over the weekend. Hopefully I didn't do too much damage to it.
The Sedu Revolution 1.5" flat iron was worth the money though; it pressed my hair very well and I am very challenged at that sort of thing.


----------



## divachyk

ilong said:


> Correction ^^^^ she feature your beautiful long ...



 that's cute!!


----------



## divachyk

My job blocked LHCF on the company network. Where is unlimited mobile data when you need it. LHCF was lunch and non smokers smoke break pastime.


----------



## DoDo

MileHighDiva said:


> Thank you, ilong!


MileHighDiva
I loved your feature! 
   !


----------



## hnntrr

I got a denman brush! Hoping to use it when I DC my hair on friday. Excited to see if I can start brushing my hair with it without interrupting the curl pattern too much. I have been finger combing since my BC and I am starting to get SSK's and weird tangles since it is getting longer.


----------



## BostonMaria

My son saw this at Whole Foods (Cambridge) today LOL I'll have to head over and try this beer shampoo.


----------



## Napp

I finally found a line of products that work for me. Now i just need to stick to them and let my hair grow out.


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> I got a denman brush! Hoping to use it when I DC my hair on friday. Excited to see if I can start brushing my hair with it without interrupting the curl pattern too much. I have been finger combing since my BC and I am starting to get SSK's and weird tangles since it is getting longer.



Please don't use the denman.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Please don't use the denman. It caused so many setbacks on here, me included.
> 
> It caused the dreaded midshaft splits!
> 
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## LovelyRo

I've been a member since 2007... My hair should be at least MBL!!!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Tonight I'm going to M&S and plait my hair. I wish my bangs would grow faster. My hair annoys me


----------



## DoDo

Napp

I wish I could stick to one or two lines for hair care. Would make life simpler.


----------



## MileHighDiva

DoDo said:


> MileHighDiva
> I loved your feature!
> !



DoDo  Thank you, Ms. Lady!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Napp said:


> I finally found a line of products that work for me. Now i just need to stick to them and let my hair grow out.



Napp 

What are the two lines?


----------



## Victoria44

I've been wearing so many "out" styles lately. It's fun but I keep catching myself with a stiff neck trying to limit friction on my shirts and car seat lol.  I need to break that habit and just be free


----------



## naija24

All4Tris said:


> I've been a member since 2007... My hair should be at least MBL!!!



All4Tris how long is your hair?


----------



## yaya24

As much as I LOVE the look of box braids, I have to accept the reality that my hair HATES braids & anything with synthetic braiding hair.

Box braids, cornrows..Senegalese twists anything constricted.
I always get some breakage near the roots with braided styles. 

In order to not fight with my hair, I will not be getting braids any more..


----------



## naija24

So damn angry...sometimes I just want to cut my hair off as a release.


----------



## growbaby

i need to get back motivated. I'm not neglecting my hair or anything (at least i don't think i am) but I'm just not hair obsessed right now & i haven't been since early September. It may not be a totally terrible thing tho. I'm already 6 weeks post & i had no idea. I really thought i was like 2 or 3 lol.


----------



## youwillrise

decided id try a wash and go regimen...well, i condition my hair at night, moisturize & baggy/ghe over night, the just gently fluff in the morning.  no gel, no shaking my head around...my hair is short, so i think i can get away with it...for at least a while...dont plan on making it a forever thing.  my longer natural hair cant do loose.


----------



## Napp

MileHighDiva said:


> Napp
> 
> What are the two lines?


MileHighDiva

Its only one line. I LOVE the embelleze novex products. They arent well known but they work miracles in my hair
.
 The shampoo ,conditioner, leave ins and especially the DCs give me great smelling silky smooth hair.

I just bought the olive oil dc and i think i might not do keratin treatments any more. My hair is LAID.

I keep raving about their products for about a year now and im just thinking why am i still a pj when i found a line that works so well?! So i am going to transition out my stash until its all novex products.


----------



## ilong

After almost 4 months of taking Viviscal - I wish it would put up or shut up!


----------



## Lita

I realized the same amount of products I use,when it's below 20 degrees,is the same amount I use when it's 95+ degrees....Amount of layering.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## youwillrise

my hair loves protein...so dang much.


----------



## spellinto

Today I just picked up a small 4 oz of Not Your Mother's Kinky Moves Curl Defining Creme. I needed something to give hold and definition to tomorrow's bantu knot out, and it was only about $5 at Walmart, so I said why not  I was tempted to try the AO GBP & Honeysuckle Rose conditioners I saw at Whole Foods, but I need to use more of my own stash first.


----------



## veesweets

Ahhh we actually got a little snow today! My hair is not prepared for this weather change yet  I need more butters and cleansing conditioners


----------



## Lilmama1011

veesweets said:


> Ahhh we actually got a little snow today! My hair is not prepared for this weather change yet  I need more butters and cleansing conditioners



you better start look asap


----------



## ckisland

I just finished watching the youtube vid Naptural85 shared on facebook.

Wow! 

Got me crying and feeling guilty about how I've kinda given up on my hair and how I'm not grateful enough for what I have. That video right there just got me .


----------



## veesweets

Lilmama1011 said:


> you better start look asap



Lilmama1011 I knowww. I was trying to wait until black friday to buy anymore stuff but I may go ahead and pick up a few things.


----------



## naija24

I can finally say that I'm skimming Shoulder Length. So happy.

I'm so hungry for Arm Pit Length though. After that, I'm done. I don't know how you ladies deal with BSL hair. Doesn't it get in the way?? :O


----------



## FelaShrine

My hair is soooo dark.  Thanks outspokenwallflower for your help regarding demis. I used Redken Onyx. I might try it with a blue kicker next time. Looks like i might have to get my wigs in #1 for a while..lord its black 


Ordered and received Kanechom Shea butter today. Cant wait to use it on Sunday. Hope I like it!


----------



## Holla

I got braids last night.  I thought I was going to need an aspirin to sleep but I woke up ok. They feel snug and not so tight now.  I am concerned about walking around with a wet head now that the weather is colder and the only thing I will be using is a braid spray.  I won't go anywhere on wash days.  They were too long so I cut several inches off the ends. I have to figure out how to curl them using hot water.  I wanted natural hair but I was not going to pay $69 for a packet when I paid $5.99 for synthetic. I need to figure out where to get cheap human hair for braiding.   This natural stuff is for the birds but this buys me some time. I will keep them in for at least a month.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

FelaShrine It's a black shade that doesn't play! Blue kicker adds a pretty blue sheen to it, but it darkens the base even more, if that's even possible lol.

I'm also trying (and I like) Goldwell Colorance in Blue Black. It's not as BLACK as Redken, or as shiny, but still a rich blue black who's blue tones visibly stand out.


----------



## growbaby

So now that i'm MBL i realized it takes me an average of 7-8 months to achieve a new length. I'm totally ok with that


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Apparently my little bro is dropping hair knowledge/support at HS impressing the girls


----------



## youwillrise

so...i think i like this hair chemist macadamia oil masque.. will use it a few more times before i make a real decision.  havent used it on completely clarified hair yet, so that will be the next test.  

it feels good to be excited about and taking care of my hair again.  i really need to be more consistent with it.  im so off and on.  its ridiculous.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i find that non natural products work better for my hair but i find myself always trying to finish stuff off and go for a natural product to replace it


----------



## Lilmama1011

i got my eye on the komaza protein hair strengthner as soon as i finish my medium protein quantum conditioner, i don't have time for drawers getting filled again smh


----------



## Lilmama1011

if those two herbal essence conditioners don't work they will be going back, i have the receipt


----------



## Lilmama1011

i have lots of hair thoughts today and think i should list them one at a time lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

i didn't wash my hair this week because im waiting to henna my hair on Sunday(for  the first time btw ). I will be mixing the henna, water and squirts of lemon tomorrow night so it can release the color for Sunday, should  i just put a plastic cap over it(henna mix) or just do plastic wrap to keep it moist?


----------



## Nix08

Lilmama1011 said:


> i didn't wash my hair this week because im waiting to henna my hair on Sunday(for  the first time btw ). I will be mixing the henna, water and squirts of lemon tomorrow night so it can release the color for Sunday, should  i just put a plastic cap over it(henna mix) or just do plastic wrap to keep it moist?



I use 2 plastic caps when I do mine.   I've only done it twice though,  so I'm no expert. I plan to henna this weekend too If I can get my act together.


----------



## Napp

Does anyone else fill up a shopping cart full of products they know they can't buy at the moment?


I can't wait till black Friday.....


----------



## Nix08

Do you ever look at how many posts you have within a thread and think...when did I do all of that


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Just straightened my hair.  Under 3 hours! Yassss!  :-/


----------



## spellinto

OK so I haven't cowashed, DC'd, or adequately moisturized (other than slabbing some leave in on) my hair in awhile.  I'm going home for the weekend tomorrow though so I'll have time to give my hair a nice protein and DC treatment to make up for being so neglectful 

So my plan is to style my hair in a bantu knot out for meeting my boyfriend's folks & friends this weekend...but we're going to an amusement park to ride rollercoasters, so I'm wondering how my hair will hold up (or if it'll just poof out)...maybe I should carry a jaw clip, or just rock a ponytail as usual...I really want to switch things up though & wear my hair out...hmm.


----------



## DoDo

I'm throwing out my henna and my henna conditioner. I have finally come to grips with the fact that its drying. Every time I do a henna gloss it dries out my hair and I see more split ends but I keep doing it anyway. I have to accept that henna just isn't for low porosity hair.


Also I am on a no buy until I finish all or am almost finished with all of my products. I have narrowed down my holy grails and staples. I will keep one open spot in my rotation for experiments but that is it.


----------



## Ogoma

I think the universe is telling me to stop buying more products as I already have products that work brilliantly. I am listening.


----------



## NaiyaAi

Washed my hair 11 hours ago and some parts are still wet.


----------



## Hyacinthe

Gonna cash

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe

Gonna cowash and rock a twist out for the weekend. CHEERS!

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Whimsy

I'm shaving my sides off into a low fade and leaving my top to grow...let's see how it looks.

inspiration:


----------



## ImanAdero

Whimsy said:


> I'm shaving my sides off into a low fade and leaving my top to grow...let's see how it looks.  inspiration:



I love this look! I plan to do the same when my hair finally gets to Waist Length. 

Or the Faintly Masculine cut (which is pretty much the same thing, just a little more on the sides and back.)


----------



## Napp

I wonder how long I can go with the same hairstyle....


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I think I'll alternate between marley twists and pinned up styles all fall/winter.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I like caruso steam rollers


----------



## Lilmama1011

TheEspressoHair said:


> I like caruso steam rollers



i have been meanings to get those but haven't heard anyone rave to much and was wondering was there anything  better


----------



## Lilmama1011

i have build up on my scalp and i don't know why and of course light flakes following the buildup.  i haven't had dandruff in like three years. i don't know if its the bb foam wrap or the garnier fructise triple nutrition that caused buildup,  i can't wait to wash. for some reason i think it was the conditioner. well its not considered dandruff just buildup


----------



## Lilmama1011

i think i will leave garnier alone. my  mom  said she didn't like the shampoo years ago because her hair didn't feel clean


----------



## Holla

How is it possible for braids to feel tighter two days later?  I almost took these suckers out today!  They didn't feel as tight when I got them done two days ago. 

I am trying to work with these so that I won't have to do anything with my hair until well after Thanksgiving. Until then, no creamy anything in my hair!  I don't want buildup or any problems with taking these braids down. I need a good moisturizing braidspray. The only one I liked two years ago is apparently now discontinued. The others folks recommend has parabens. Not sure what to use.


----------



## iVR

While everybody else is preparing their hair for winter and worrying about their hair's survival rate, I'm over here worrying about my poor face and developing dry spots.


----------



## SuchaLady

That's my life story child. iVR have you tried any Aquaphor products?




iVR said:


> While everybody else is preparing their hair for winter and worrying about their hair's survival rate, I'm over here worrying about my poor face and developing dry spots.


----------



## iVR

SuchaLady said:


> That's my life story child. iVR have you tried any Aquaphor products?



I've never heard of them before.  My cleanser works great, but finding a facial moisturizer is kicking me in the butt.  Who makes aquaphor?


----------



## SuchaLady

iVR said:


> I've never heard of them before.  My cleanser works great, but finding a facial moisturizer is kicking me in the butt.  Who makes aquaphor?



iVR http://www.vitacost.com/aquaphor-healing-ointment-14-oz


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am too tred to do my hair. It is wet and in 6 braids. I am going to sleep with a tshirt on my head. I hope it works out.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

i can't wait to henna my hair and most importantly wash it, fructise gave me buildup


----------



## Ogoma

iVR said:


> While everybody else is preparing their hair for winter and worrying about their hair's survival rate, I'm over here worrying about my poor face and developing dry spots.



I use maracuja (passion fruit seed) oil on my face and pomegranate seed oil under my eyes. They work so well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Holla said:


> How is it possible for braids to feel tighter two days later?  I almost took these suckers out today!  They didn't feel as tight when I got them done two days ago.
> 
> I am trying to work with these so that I won't have to do anything with my hair until well after Thanksgiving. Until then, no creamy anything in my hair!  I don't want buildup or any problems with taking these braids down. I need a good moisturizing braidspray. The only one I liked two years ago is apparently now discontinued. The others folks recommend has parabens. Not sure what to use.



Make your own.  ACV and essential oils or Flaxseeds simmered in water/aloe with a few essential oils.

If you feel like ordering,  ATON ACV Spritz, Obia Naturals Curl Hydration Spray, Oyin Juices and Berries, etc.


----------



## Napp

My hair seems to be growing much slower then it used to. I guess its because I'm getting older...


----------



## IMFOCSD

I wish i would have know last summer what i know now... which is texlaxed hair cant be handled like relaxed hair. My hair was so thick & full last summer but my mishandling changed all of that... took me a very long time to recover. Its been over a year & its is just now getting at a nice healthy stage after many trims/cuts to get rid of thin ends. Now i can focus on continued health & length..


----------



## Embyra

http://youtu.be/xBJS9WaJruM


Her 4 year journey...I'm weeping right now this lady must grow an inch a month! :-/


----------



## naija24

This woman almost relaxed my head without basing my scalp!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> This woman almost relaxed my head without basing my scalp!!



Lmbo!!!! I never base my scalp.


----------



## Embyra

Tracee Ellis Ross yt page I was expecting more:-/


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I need to wash and DC my twists but I really don't feel like it. Plus I have an exam tomorrow and I don't feel like studying with a huge shower cap on my head. I might do it tomorrow after my exam and DC overnight before I study for my next exam. Yeah.


----------



## Jas123

ShayyP
I think your question is too much for the random thoughts thread... So I will direct you to some really helpful threads

A Newcomer's Guide to Starting Out (a one stop thread for newbies-with tutorial and loads of information)
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ad.php?t=50291
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=601645
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=570837




ShayyP said:


> Hi ladies…noob here.
> Jeez, I don’t even know where to start! Relaxed my hair for the first time about 4 months ago after doing a HUGE chop 2 years ago. My hair is currently at SL, but before I decided to go on my HHJ I was a major flat iron/heat junkie. My were in terrible condition and I experience hair breakage quite often (like..A LOT). My hair is pretty fine and to me seems like it breaks off more than it actually grows. Like I said, I’ve started co-washing 1x a week, DC’ing 1 or 2x a week, shampoo 1x a week, and moisturize & seal about 6 out of 7 nights (there’s the odd night where I totally forget or feel super lazy). I’m completely at a loss in determining whether my hair is lacking protein or moisture based on the breakage I am experiencing. To me it seems that there’s a whole lot more breakage since I started my journey Cry. I’ve done Aphogee reconstructor twice (1x each week), I even tried doing a black tea rinse, and an ACV rinse. I guess since its the beginning of my journey I don’t really know of any go to products yet and it really sucks not knowing what to do about all this breakage! Like I run my hand through my hair and literally come out with at LEAST 15 broken hairs. EVERY time!
> Plz…any advice that anyone has or product suggestions, I’ll take it! I see so many of you ladies with beautiful hair, and although I know its going to take a lot of care and work, I want long beautiful & healthy hair too. I just wish I could find a healthy hair mentor or something to help me along the way
> 
> Oh and I relaxed this past Saturday after a 12 week stretch.


----------



## TaraDyan

Napp said:


> My hair seems to be growing much slower then it used to. I guess its because I'm getting older...



Napp:  Girl, you need to get out of my head.  I was just coming into this thread to say the following:

"It seems like my hair is growing slower than it did the last time I went natural.  Maybe it's because I'm getting older."

<cue Twilight Zone music here>


----------



## naija24

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lmbo!!!! I never base my scalp.



pre_medicalrulz you don't? You don't get any burns or anything? I didn't get any burns either thankfully today even though she barely based me, but I was raised that you HAVE to do that.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I'll just stick to buying my hair. Every time I get excited about progress, it's like I've made none at all. I'll never have the hair I want; length or thickness. Looking back on how much time and money I've spent on this haircare journey, it's time to bring it to a close and accept the inevitable. 

I have bad hair. Maybe I'll even go back to relaxers. I did a better job caring for that than my natural stuff.


----------



## felic1

Embyra said:


> http://youtu.be/xBJS9WaJruM
> 
> 
> Her 4 year journey...I'm weeping right now this lady must grow an inch a month! :-/


 
This girl is young. She must exercise a great deal. I can weep right with you. Pass the Kleenex and the Puffs with lotion and stop hogging the boxes!


----------



## Embyra

felic1 said:


> This girl is young. She must exercise a great deal. I can weep right with you. Pass the Kleenex and the Puffs with lotion and stop hogging the boxes!


    I feel bald headed looking at her vids :-/ lool


----------



## Meritamen

Almost 3 years post-big chop and all I have to show for it is APL hair. *_ugh_* At times it bothers me that APL was such a pain in the a$$ to obtain. I received a lot of compliments on how long and healthy my hair is when I straightened it last week. I think since I have been wearing my wig so much lately people forgot I had hair. I enjoyed the compliments but I, myself, do not think I have long hair yet.
I have been motivated to take my vitamins and use sulfur again. lol Lets see how long this lasts this time around.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I think this cold weather is drying my scalp out.


----------



## Embyra

Detangling my hair and wondering how come in the last month or so my hair has been smoother and easier to detangle   Scalp feels great as well 

I remembered I now spritz my hair with organic rosewater before I detangle bought it on a whim but it's def helping


----------



## krissyhair

If my hands are ever ashy, all I have to do is touch my hair.


----------



## Meritamen

krissyhair said:


> If my hands are ever ashy, all I have to do is touch my hair.


I busted out laughing to this. I don't think I could cure ashy hands with the oils/creams from my hair (have learned to not be heavy-handed) but it has been great for my nails. They stay conditioned when I am strict to my routine of moisturizing and sealing.


----------



## Embyra

Ewwww this is why I have never and will NEVER buy off these kitchen hair chemist that vendor thread is nothing but confirmation ink and fly guts in your hair no ma'am :-/


----------



## krissyhair

Embyra said:


> Ewwww this is why I have never and will NEVER buy off these kitchen hair chemist that vendor thread is nothing but confirmation ink and fly guts in your hair no ma'am :-/



What about the poo particles that are allowed in our food?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> pre_medicalrulz you don't? You don't get any burns or anything? I didn't get any burns either thankfully today even though she barely based me, but I was raised that you HAVE to do that.



No burns. Ever. Too much work for me to base after detangling before my relaxer. Yup, I detangle right before I do a relaxer. Comb & all. I am the perfect example of what NOT to do while preparing for a relaxer. Lol


----------



## Embyra

krissyhair said:


> What about the poo particles that are allowed in our food?


   Um Excuse me  Say what now :-/


----------



## spellinto

This passing weekend, I was really mean to my hair lol.  After I set it in a bantu knot set, I let the wind blow through it, I slept on a cotton pillowcase with no satin scarf, and I haven't thoroughly moisturized or detangled yet.  I will detangle and cowash tonight.  Maybe I'll set my hair for another bantu knot out too.  On the plus side, I'm rocking a really cute messy bun today!  

My CON Strength & Shine Leave in is almost finished!  I'll have to restock asap.  I wish it came in a larger bottle!


----------



## natstar

Aloe Vera is not my friend. Sticking to what works now


----------



## cynd

I finger detangled my hair for the first time in about 5 weeks and was really thankful for my low density hair, for once.   I can't imagine what I would have done if I had more/thicker hair to detangle.  I will NEVER wait that long again to detangle.


----------



## youwillrise

think it's time to detangle, dude. 

yeeeepppppp


----------



## Ogoma

There is a lady in front of me with the most gorgeous hair ever. She is making me want to wear my hair out tomorrow.  

I want to take a pic, but don't want to look like a creep.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Ogoma said:


> There is a lady in front of me with the most gorgeous hair ever. She is making me want to wear my hair out tomorrow.
> 
> I want to take a pic, but don't want to look like a creep.



oh, thank you (blush)  lol


----------



## Ogoma

Lilmama1011 said:


> oh, thank you (blush)  lol





.............


----------



## ckisland

These threads that just popped up are scaring the crap out of me. I could never relax again knowing the chance I could be taking every time . There's no way natural hair could be worse than that!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Making my own conditioner, herbal infused oils n moisturizing lotion is the best thing that's ever happened to my hair. Thank you Lord for the internet n for the many mixtresses out in the World Wide Web!


----------



## ImanAdero

I organized my bathroom so all my conditioners are now in a single place and all my shampoos are also in a single place and all my makeup is in a single place!


----------



## Victoria44

It's been over 24hrs and my hair still isn't dry from washday. I wanted to wear it out tomorrow


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I keep putting off flat ironing my hair. Every week I say "next week". I really need to stop procrastinating to that I can trim my hair.


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> No burns. Ever. Too much work for me to base after detangling before my relaxer. Yup, I detangle right before I do a relaxer. Comb & all. I am the perfect example of what NOT to do while preparing for a relaxer. Lol



pre_medicalrulz, I'd be layed up in the fetal position somewhere in pain.


----------



## divachyk

ckisland said:


> These threads that just popped up are scaring the crap out of me. I could never relax again knowing the chance I could be taking every time . There's no way natural hair could be worse than that!!



Lank please. I missed it. I'm relaxed and these threads come and go. Life is toxic in general with all that we're exposed to. I figure a relaxer is the least of my worries.  ckisland


----------



## Ogoma

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Making my own conditioner, herbal infused oils n moisturizing lotion is the best thing that's ever happened to my hair. Thank you Lord for the internet n for the many mixtresses out in the World Wide Web!



Natural hair products have led me to make and/or use more natural products for my skin and body. An aloe gel and cornstarch mix for my primer, oils for moisturizers, oils for face cleansing, aloe juice and witch hazel for toners. I plan to make my own body and facial cleansers once my stash runs out, and will make my own detergent soon. But, the one I have not tackled or considered tackling is making my own conditioner or moisturizer because of my fear of not being able to preserve it. 

Are there any good sites you can recommend for recipes for textured hair?


----------



## LaBelleLL

havana twists (w/marley hair) really helped me retain length overall. however, with these last two cycles, i got lazy with taking care of my hair (spraying it). now I have this serious breakage in the front. it's just one row that goes across. all broken.  

so my plan is to use havana twists to help even out my hair. since my natural length rivals the length of the havana twists, my stylist was able to not add extension to the front part of my hair and just twist it. it blends quite well. she added extensions to the crown and the botton row/nape has no extensions. now, everyday, 2x a day, i moisterize the havana twists with my homemade spray and moisterize and seal my own hair with haitian palma christi.  i also oil my scalp (the front part with the breakage) w/this same oil. 

this morning, as a routine, i took an applicator bottle and quickly added the oil to my scalp. i thought i massaged the oil in. heck no! when i got my work, i saw what looked like droplets in the front part of my hair! the oil is that heavy. if you don't blend it and massage it in - it just sits there.  i was so shocked! i must have looked so weird during my commute! now i know to pay more attention.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This was supposed to be here LOL



> I've been protective styling awhile. Not for length but because I'm tired of my hair yet I continue to buy stuff that I cant use because I'm in protective styles. I need to do better!
> 
> Black Friday, I'm only buying items to make body butters during the winter. Thats it.


----------



## ckisland

divachyk , I PM'd you. I agree that you have to pick your poisons. That's why I choose to not relax or eat HFCS. Those 2 made my "nope not worth it" list .

I want to try Eden Bodyworks now. When I make it to Walmart, it's going to be ON!!


----------



## divachyk

ckisland said:


> divachyk , I PM'd you. I agree that you have to pick your poisons. That's why I choose to not relax or eat HFCS. Those 2 made my "nope not worth it" list .  I want to try Eden Bodyworks now. When I make it to Walmart, it's going to be ON!!


Smoking and a few other things are my nopes yet I'm still exposed because people are not courteous and smoke at the first opportunity possible. My dad was a smoker, rest his soul, so I can talk trash on this topic *disclaimer as I'm not trying to offend anyone*. What's HFCS? High fructose corn syrup? ckisland


----------



## divachyk

Not being able to lurk at work is killing my mobile data.


----------



## DoDo

Feeling better about my progress. Yesterday with my hair all detangled and picked out my hair "presented" at nearly BSL. I am quite amazed  !

My goal has always been to have my hair "present" at bsl/mbl. So, I am getting there!


----------



## ckisland

divachyk said:


> Smoking and a few other things are my nopes yet I'm still exposed because people are not courteous and smoke at the first opportunity possible. My dad was a smoker, rest his soul, so I can talk trash on this topic *disclaimer as I'm not trying to offend anyone*. What's HFCS? High fructose corn syrup? ckisland



Smoking is on my no-go list too!! I do freak out a little around smokers because I'm paranoid that they're giving me cancer .  Yeah, high fructose corn syrup. I'm not going to be take out by no dang fake sugar!! If something's going to kill me, I'd rather it be red velvet cake, blackened steak, and pancakes  !


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Ogoma, check out my DYI Beauty board on Pinterest. I have a nice collection of recipes there.

http://www.pinterest.com/myishananton/dyi-beauty/


----------



## Napp

if you give a bad review on a product does that mean you are slandering a company?

I kind of dont want to do reviews anymore


----------



## DoDo

Napp said:


> if you give a bad review on a product does that mean you are slandering a company?
> 
> I kind of dont want to do reviews anymore



Um. No. It means that for others with similar hair properties to you; you are saving them money.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @Ogoma, check out my DYI Beauty board on Pinterest. I have a nice collection of recipes there.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/myishananton/dyi-beauty/



I started following you MyAngelEyez~C~U

I didn't see that post from Swift about conditioner substitutions and now I need to make a few changes in my recipes because I normally use e-wax instead of btms in my conditoners. I've been reading about HLB from her blog but now I need to switch my focus to leave-in conditioners.


----------



## divachyk

ckisland said:


> Smoking is on my no-go list too!! I do freak out a little around smokers because I'm paranoid that they're giving me cancer .  Yeah, high fructose corn syrup. I'm not going to be take out by no dang fake sugar!! If something's going to kill me, I'd rather it be red velvet cake, blackened steak, and pancakes  !


 cksiland, PREACH!



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Ogoma, check out my DYI Beauty board on Pinterest. I have a nice collection of recipes there.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/myishananton/dyi-beauty/


You got you a new follower -- me. I'm Relaxed Thairapy. MyAngelEyez~C~U


----------



## Kindheart

Y'all I had a ball of hair coming off my head when i washed my hair . it was most likely  shed hair as i haven't detangled my hair for 4 days . Lol . Shocking though.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

RavenSR said:


> I started following you MyAngelEyez~C~U
> 
> I didn't see that post from Swift about conditioner substitutions and now I need to make a few changes in my recipes because I normally use e-wax instead of btms in my conditoners. I've been reading about HLB from her blog but now I need to switch my focus to leave-in conditioners.



RavenSR, I like Swift's blog a lot. She gives tons of great info, and it's the site I have learned the most from.

P.S. You can take nearly any lotion recipe and turn it into a conditioner recipe simply by switching out the e-wax for BTMS


----------



## Tonto

Has anyone heard about the inversion method for hair growth?


----------



## Ogoma

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Ogoma, check out my DYI Beauty board on Pinterest. I have a nice collection of recipes there.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/myishananton/dyi-beauty/



Thank you! I have been meaning to sign up and this is motivation to do it today.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Tonto said:


> Has anyone heard about the inversion method for hair growth?



If you do a search you will find an entire thread on it....


----------



## Tonto

pre_medicalrulz said:


> If you do a search you will find an entire thread on it....



I just posted on the actual thread that I found an answer to my question...


----------



## hnntrr

I am not sure if I like the fact that my TWA puff flattens out in the middle like a big disk...or not...


----------



## BranwenRosewood

...................


----------



## BranwenRosewood

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @RavenSR, I like Swift's blog a lot. She gives tons of great info, and it's the site I have learned the most from.
> 
> P.S. You can take nearly any lotion recipe and turn it into a conditioner recipe simply by switching out the e-wax for BTMS



MyAngelEyez~C~U

I normally use different herbs and add more water to my lotion than my conditioner. The batch of condish I have now works well even though it has e-wax. I'm out of town so I can't make something else. I guess I'll be dc-ing with lotion until I get home in 3 weeks.


----------



## naija24

Does hairfinity work and if so, is it more effective than biotin.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This Freetress Water wave braiding hair is the worst. Never again!!!!!  If this hair wasn't so janky I could keep my  protective style in longer.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Sooooo now everybody in my office want me to create them a hair regimen..... 

For what?!

You ain't gone do it!!!! 

*roll eyes*


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Sooooo now everybody in my office want me to create them a hair regimen.....  For what?!  You ain't gone do it!!!!  *roll eyes*



Girl, you know they wanna look like you overnight! Stop acting like you ain't know that could happen....


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

naija24 said:


> Does hairfinity work and if so, is it more effective than biotin.


 
It did not work for me, but worked great for a friend.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Steaming my ends by putting my hair in Caruso steam rollers.

Also placed an order for NJoy's Sulfur oil. It helps tame my new growth.


----------



## spellinto

Trying 2 new techniques during my cowash tonight:
- Sealing in my deep conditioner with a rinse out conditioner and cold water
- Squeezing out excess water and letting my hair dry from being soaking wet (no turbie twist, just pinning my hair up when I step out of the shower)

I'm also due for a trim this month!


----------



## ckisland

I miss the good ole days when I would see a natural on the street and not question if that was her real hair . I hate getting my hopes up, only to get closer and see that's not a gorgeous head of hair, it's a lace front .


----------



## DarkJoy

I ain't dealing with this at all right now. It's still on my head tho.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Jas123

MyAngelEyez~C~U


MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Ogoma, check out my DYI Beauty board on Pinterest. I have a nice collection of recipes there.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/myishananton/dyi-beauty/



I saw this on your pinterest- do you mind sharing the recipe- it looks yummy:
My Ayurvedic Conditioner  with Alma, Bhringaraj, Brahmi, Fenugreek, Hibiscus, Linden Flower, Marshmallow Root and Horsetail herbs, Olive oil, Avocado oil, Macadamia nut oil, and coconut oil


----------



## SuchaLady

Think Im about to put in some weave. For the next 12-18 months.  Im not sure about what I want to do with it and I would hate to hurt her


----------



## Embyra

I want Senegalese twist put in once I get some cash and want them in for at least 6 months 

 2 months at a time with a months break in between


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Jas123, recipe's already up on that board  the Ayurvedic oil mentioned is an infusion I made. Instructions on infusing your own oil are also pinned up there  the tea infusion part is the marshmallow, linden tea leaves, & horsetail.

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/275634439667749543/

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/275634439667592942/    <~~~(just use whatever herbs you want.


----------



## DoDo

My top knot has a braid sticking out of the top at an angle . It looks like a cherry sitting on top of my head . I think I am going to leave it like that :reddancer:.


----------



## PureSilver

I'm really not looking forward to installing these braids along my hair line, i see where this is going to take alot of work and i'm tired right now enough for three days work


----------



## spellinto

I really struggled with finding time to cowash this week, mainly because I didnt want to wait in between events for my hair to fully air dry.  Last night I finger detangled my hair and finally applied a moisturizing DC, but I got too tired to rinse so I slept with it on overnight.  Between work & classes I wont have time to rinse it out & airdry until 5 this afternoon.  I heard that could be bad to leave a DC on your hair this long but it's either this or let my hair break off from days of inner dehydration.  I'll remember to hit it with my protein spritz once I finally rinse, and I won't be DCing overnight again.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Twist n curls are going to be my "get through the cold months" style.  I MAY go on a personal no-heat challenge until Xmas.  I've never made it through any type of no heat challenge lol.


----------



## lana

Hmm, I haven't put heat on my hair since...I don't remember when and that's good. I'm thinking of going the rest of the month in a bun, but the only problem is that I need to keep it cute during that time. Just trying to see how much length I can retain during that time. Then I definitely have to trim, because I haven't trimmed in awhile, but I sincerely believe that I was trimming way too often. 4 more weeks and then I will trim and in the mean time maybe I can search and destroy. But my split ends have been greatly reduced because I don't use heat. 

My only concern now is making sure I'm gentle when I wear a flat twist..but I'm giving that a rest for the next few weeks anyway.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wonder when a LHCF lady will open up a hair salon near me so I can get my hair done by someone


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Just ordered a bunch of essential and carrier oils, butters, preservatives, thickening agents, plastic bottles/jars, etc. Going to become a DIY (after my next stash of NaturelleGrow comes in lol)...I definitely see why handcrafted products from vendors are so freaking expensive!

shawnyblazes, where do you live?


----------



## Tonto

Saw that lady on Youtube, I don't know if she hangs out here. Her name is Mo Knows hair and she's using 400 degrees to 450 degrees and her hair and clients' hair and they don't experience heat damage. I use 360 often and my hair puffs back up an hours after I finish to flat iron and it looks like a blow out. SMH. I want to give up sometimes but I go higher gradually and flat ironed my hair at 380 last time. The result was meh...ok.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

bhndbrwneyes  in NJ,   you offering to come do my hair  ????


----------



## Embyra

Think its time to change some hair related things not going to part my hair down the middle and section it off either side I'm going to do a strip down the middle and then section this strip into 3 sections   I saw a few short strands at the crown I'm nipping this in the bud now before it becomes a issue 

   Second it's time to get a paddle brush to detangle I'm think its better than the denman 

  And third apohgee protein every 6-8 weeks


----------



## SuchaLady

Cant find a bunch of my hair products. I hate moving.


----------



## ChasingBliss

Started using rogaine for my hairline after researching it and hearing so many positive reviews on it. My derm rec'd it for me last year but I was iffy. But now I'm going to give it a shot. This is my second day with it....I don't expect to see any real results for a few months. 

But one thing that intrigued me was that some women were saying that it grew their hair longer all together....one woman stating that she dyes more often because of it. 
My main concern is my temples and hairline though. I have other methods of overall growth.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

This was a week ago but I was slightly annoyed with my friend who tried to give me the third degree about me not trusting salons to do my hair. 

Later when I said it takes me two hours to do my hair, the table gasped like it was an extraordinary amount of time. 

1. None of Y'alls hair looks that great and the one giving me the third degree had a sew in

2. Sorry but I like it deep condition my hair, that's at least 20 - 30 minutes 

3. I've done way more with my hair, style wise then the rest of you! 

OK. Rant over.

ETA: Bet even with my pj-ism, I spend less money on hair related expenses. Lol. Really done.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I decided to stop wearing my bangs. I am also going to bun until my next touch up. I am trying to stretch as close to 16 weeks as possible. I am 6 or 7 weeks post now.


----------



## hnntrr

I can put my twa into a small pony tail now!!! Lots if flat twisting the shorter pieces but PONYtaillllll


----------



## CurliDiva

Why does the media make a big deal when celebrities take out their extensions...Beyoncé, Jenn Hudson, and now Pamela Anderson! 

Beyoncé went back to long hair a week later!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Want to make myself some wigs to get me through working out this winter.  I love a good project!


----------



## Embyra

So according to natural haven  6-8 uses is what you get out of aubrey organics honeysuckle rose con ....I only get 3


----------



## spellinto

Letting my hair dry from a soaking wet state was a bad idea.  5 mon into it I couldnt take all the excess water dripping down my neck!


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I'm moving to Houston for Teach for America next year. Maybe... oh MAYBE... my nape won't break off between the months of December and March. Goodbye dry winter air.


----------



## divachyk

spellinto said:


> Letting my hair dry from a soaking wet state was a bad idea.  5 mon into it I couldnt take all the excess water dripping down my neck!



spellinto, hate that feeling


----------



## lovely_locks

My hair is growing.....but no one notices but me. The longer it grows  the more shrinkage I obtain.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

My hair would grow so much faster if I went back to my old regimen: frequent cowashes, tea rinses, steaming weekly, dcing 2x per week, GAs and all that good stuff. Time to get my butt in gear


----------



## youwillrise

think i want a good deep cleansing this weekend.  been a while.  my back has been hurting really badly...i hope it'll calm down before the weekend's over because i plan to do my hair routine on sunday.


----------



## Embyra

Can't wait for my Phillip Kingsley scalp exfoliator to get here it sounds delicious


----------



## iVR

How will I know when I'm NL if my hair grows down my neck?!    Like I'm not kidding I got my daddy's hair line and my hair goes half way down my neck and stops.  I don't have a "nape" to measure these springs.    People who claim nape length crack me up because I know how my hair grows.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

When I'm twisting my hair, my ends feel great but after untwisting the next day, they start feeling dry.  What the what. Need to step up my DCing and maybe use more oil to seal.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Contemplating buying some Wen... knowing I don't need not one more damn hair product..


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

My hair keeps breaking where I part to do my cross wrap. This results in thinning and uneven ends. I'm going to stop cross wrapping for a while


----------



## Embyra

I remember when i first joined this forum I told my friend about people having waist/hip length hair ....she told me it's because they are American and have soft water    

Fast forward 5 years she is now natural and has hair the longest that it's been in her life in her adult life


----------



## divachyk

TwoSnapsUp, your hair is showing progress though in looking at your siggy. I use duckbill clip to secure when I cross wrap. I then remove them right before putting on my scarf. The tension from the scarf keeps the hair nicely wrapped.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Now I remember why I went into lurk mode. You try to help people and egos get in the way. SMH


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ms. Tiki said:


> Now I remember why I went into lurk mode. You try to help people and egos get in the way. SMH



What happened?


----------



## SuchaLady

Im going back to only thanking posts everywhere besides the hair and fitness forum; I will participate there. I really cant be bothered with people being rude on here anymore. Its not that serious. 

Dont feel that way though! Im sure you helped more people than you think. 




Ms. Tiki said:


> Now I remember why I went into lurk mode. You try to help people and egos get in the way. SMH


----------



## SuchaLady

Why ask a question just to say nevermind?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Thanks! Silly me. I was keeping the pins in all day and night. I'll try it your way going forward.




divachyk said:


> @TwoSnapsUp, your hair is showing progress though in looking at your siggy. I use duckbill clip to secure when I cross wrap. I then remove them right before putting on my scarf. The tension from the scarf keeps the hair nicely wrapped.


----------



## Embyra

Mahoganycurls and her "smizing" lawd lol


----------



## ImanAdero

Embyra said:


> Mahoganycurls and her "smizing" lawd lol



I'm always like... Okay! Enough! 

Her hair is awesome though. But that damn smizing ... That must be a YouTube trend though good Lord.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to take these braids out but then I'd have to style my hair.  I don't want to, lol.

Lord, what am I going to do?  I guess I'll wait until next weekend and in the meantime , try and find a dryer with a comb attachment.

22nd , come rain or shine, I'm going into kinky twists until January.


----------



## Charlie555

Trying to see if I can stick to flat twistouts for the rest of the year. I need to lay off the heat. The only problem is the pineapple method doesn't work for me & re twisting daily feels like over manipulation.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

what is smizing?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

TwoSnapsUp said:


> what is smizing?



Smiling with your eyes.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Embyra said:


> Mahoganycurls and her "smizing" lawd lol



I dont watch her but which video is she smizing in? Sounds hilarious!


----------



## Embyra

TwoSnapsUp said:


> what is smizing?


  Tyra banks started the foolishness   1 http://youtu.be/yZhRz6DZSrM  2 http://youtu.be/IolPTBw6M9M smh


----------



## Embyra

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I dont watch her but which video is she smizing in? Sounds hilarious!




She does it in every video along with the mandatory preening and gurning every beauty youtuber does these days   lool


----------



## sunnieb

Please leave me alone when I'm shopping.  I don't care what specials you have.  None of your stylists are coming near my hair.

Thanks for the hair compliment though!


----------



## Meemee6223

It only took me 4 hours to do my super kinky hair yesterday! That includes the extra 25 minutes I fell asleep under the dryer. I was struggling so bad in the beginning. I've finally got a perfect regimen. Dare I say I dont want/need any new hair products. With time it truly has gotten easier.


----------



## ImanAdero

This use up my stash personal challenge is proving difficult. For no other reason than it is going to take me FOREVER. Ugh! 

I'm often times lazy I try to wash my hair once a week, but usually biweekly. I don't really co wash...... So using 6 shampoos feels like it's going to take an eternity. 

Le sigh.


----------



## alove15

I wish I discovered marley twists earlier in the game! Past braid extensions took 5+ hrs and put stress on my hair. These only take 2-3 hours to put in and its an easy DIY. The only maintenance is slicking down my edges and moisturizing/sealing. Plus the take out process is a breeze and the hair is well priced. Definitely a great protective style for the rest of winter.


----------



## Saludable84

Pure Hair Porn at the jump


----------



## melissa-bee

Embyra said:


> So according to natural haven  6-8 uses is what you get out of aubrey organics honeysuckle rose con ....I only get 3


 I remember posting a thread here a while back asking the same question. I could only about 3 1/2 tops. I was surprised at the poll results.
I haven't used it in a while as I have to trek to the other side of London to get it. 
Here is the link to that thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=602749


----------



## Ogoma

ImanAdero said:


> This use up my stash personal challenge is proving difficult. For no other reason than it is going to take me FOREVER. Ugh!  I'm often times lazy I try to wash my hair once a week, but usually biweekly. I don't really co wash...... So using 6 shampoos feels like it's going to take an eternity.  Le sigh.



I repurposed shampoos I didn't like as hand washes and body washes. They were gone in no time.


----------



## ImanAdero

Ogoma said:


> I repurposed shampoos I didn't like as hand washes and body washes. They were gone in no time.



OhEmGee. This makes so much sense. 

THANK you!


----------



## Embyra

melissa-bee said:


> I remember posting a thread here a while back asking the same question. I could only about 3 1/2 tops. I was surprised at the poll results. I haven't used it in a while as I have to trek to the other side of London to get it. Here is the link to that thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=602749



  Thanks for this how the hell are people using 0.5 -1oz of conditioner ????? This must be for fine hair people cus that's NOTHING on thick strands  if I was going to use that much of any conditioner I might as well not even bother!!!!!! a wha de raas


----------



## Ogoma

I am going to get a trim from a curly girl salon next month. The plan is not to trim again for a year. Let us see how that goes. 

I am going to use my seamless comb only once a month. I love that comb though, but I should probably get used to finger detangling before I get to Whip length and my ends are older and less tolerant of tools.


----------



## Embyra

Ogoma said:


> I am going to get a trim from a curly girl salon next month. The plan is not to trim again for a year. Let us see how that goes.  I am going to use my seamless comb only once a month. I love that comb though, but I should probably get used to finger detangling before I get to Whip length and my ends are older and less tolerant of tools.



Can you please post before and afters please


----------



## Ogoma

I will try to remember to take a before pic.


----------



## divachyk

Ms. Tiki said:


> Now I remember why I went into lurk mode. You try to help people and egos get in the way. SMH



What I miss Ms. Tiki SuchaLady?


----------



## cubanspice

Straightened my hair and my ends look like poop. Sigh.


----------



## Meritamen

My scalp has been acting a fool and my hair has been very dry. I may try co-washing twice a week and skipping the weekly shampoo and see if that helps.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk Im not sure what comment Ms. Tiki is referring to but I had a bit more free time last month and spent more time on here than I usually would have and realized that the other parts of the board are so extra  I am not going to go back and forth with someone behind a computer screen. Not that serious. As I long as I have to hair forum to keep me from going bald and the health forum to make sure my waist stays snatched Im okay 




divachyk said:


> What I miss Ms. Tiki SuchaLady?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

divachyk Naw someone posted something and I correct it. Guess they didn't like it. IDK


----------



## Ms. Tiki

SuchaLady I see I'm not the only one that was tripping off of the foolishness. LOL


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

shawnyblazes said:


> I want to take these braids out but then I'd have to style my hair.  I don't want to, lol.
> 
> Lord, what am I going to do?  I guess I'll wait until next weekend and in the meantime , try and find a dryer with a comb attachment.
> 
> 22nd , come rain or shine, I'm going into kinky twists until January.



Welp, boredom set in, so I took my crochet braids out.  My hair is filthy. Just finish detangling. Going to sleep in my prepoo and I snipped about an inch of hair all around.  Just as uneven as can be. smhmyself. Oh well, it'll grow back...uneven lol


Funny how this dirty hair feels like silk.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I need a birthday hairstyle STAT !


----------



## Lilmama1011

DivineNapps1728 said:


> I need a birthday hairstyle STAT !



updo with curls with some elegant earrings? DivineNapps1728


----------



## Sosa

Sulphur 8 hair grease has been a God-send (so far). No more itchy scalp! Plus that menthol feels soooooo good on my scalp. 
Yesssss!


----------



## Sosa

Double post.


----------



## D.N.A.

People think I'm being stingy with the hair info, in real life. lol Folks looking for a miracle product but I rotate products 'til I find my HG. Until then, many of the products are interchangeable for the most part...it's the technique that matters to me. But they don't hear me, tho.


----------



## biznesswmn

So friggn funny!


----------



## Embyra

Where's nonie?


----------



## GettingKinky

Embyra said:


> Where's nonie?



I've been wondering the same


----------



## HanaKuroi

Embyra said:
			
		

> Where's nonie?



I don't think she renewed. She is greatly missed!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

How is it that when I went out of town I forgot what my staples were? It is like I had a mental reset.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Embyra

HanaKuroi said:


> I don't think she renewed. She is greatly missed!  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y




What!!! She didn't renew wtf I have some questions to ask her regarding Jane Fonda workouts lool 

Damn she is missed


----------



## NaiyaAi

In the process of moving to a new dorm, and I just spilled my sulfur oil all over my carpet.

So now not only does my room smell like sulfur, but I have no more growth oil.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Gonna try to make a u part wig, we'll see how that goes


----------



## hnntrr

Winter weather hit and my hair is DRYYYYY *


----------



## TraciChanel

hnntrr said:


> Winter weather hit and my hair is DRYYYYY *



Ditto!


----------



## divachyk

I miss Nonie as well.


----------



## SlimPickinz

divachyk said:


> I miss Nonie as well.


Me too! She brought a lot of jokes to the NF


----------



## sounbeweavable

I put too much oil on my scalp today and now it's making its way downward thanks to gravity. Ugh.


----------



## youwillrise

decided to see if my hair likes shortening...i have a large tub of the spectrum brand that i havent been using for food, so decided to try on hair.  i guess we'll see tomorrow.  

i do know that im loving that hair chemist macadamia oil masque.  hair so moisturized after using it.  i think its a keeper.


----------



## Ogoma

Hair feels like butter. Good clarifying + protein deep condition = soft butter hair from root to tip.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Braidouts are sooooo pretty! and I love the volume.

With that being said....

The detangling afterwards is tedious and takes far to long. Thats going to be a special occasion style.

Next up....Bantu Knots


----------



## hnntrr

So I am washing my hair at boys house tonight. 1. I forgot my hat, and all I have is my head scarfs I wear at night. Boy suggests I just thug it out tomorrow.

2. My hair feels thinner. Not sure why? Maybe the den an brush is getting all the shed hairs out? But it feels substantially less dense than it did say a week ago. The curls are still in tack and even though they stretch out when they wash they are bunching together more since I have been detaingling with it.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Blow dried my hair and flat ironed it on Saturday to find out I was 1" away from HL again but cut 2" so I'm trying this invertion method out starting today. I'm sick of playing tag with HL I just want to get there and maintain it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Blow dried my hair and flat ironed it on Saturday to find out I was 1" away from HL again but cut 2" so I'm trying this invertion method out starting today. I'm sick of playing tag with HL I just want to get there and maintain it.



I feel your pain. Everytime I touch or graze, I end up needing to cut back due to thin ends. Smh


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

co washes just do not work for me anymore. My hair still feels producty afterwards. Its shampoo and condition or go home. I think its because i use protein rich leave ins


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> So I am washing my hair at boys house tonight. 1. I forgot my hat, and all I have is my head scarfs I wear at night. Boy suggests I just thug it out tomorrow.
> 
> 2. My hair feels thinner. Not sure why? Maybe the den an brush is getting all the shed hairs out? But it feels substantially less dense than it did say a week ago. The curls are still in tack and even though they stretch out when they wash they are bunching together more since I have been detaingling with it.



Stop using that denman! Didn't u see the threads? It will thin your hair! Detangles and rips/breaks your hair and you never notice until you realize your hair is thinner. Hair will clump but you are losing hair.

Never again.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MsDes

Loving the twistouts now. Smaller twists, thorough detangling, and Shea Moisture Gel Souflee = My best twistouts ever!


----------



## Jobwright

On my next wash I am going to try oil rinsing as my final step. Maybe that will help keep my hair from feeling all stuck together and dry while I air dry. Maybe I'll use EVCO.  My hair adores coconut oil.  But I have some grape seed oil too, and that is not as heavy.


----------



## Embyra

It appears nonie may have been banned or something because someone made a thread asking where she was and it was poofed :-/


----------



## Embyra

Back on to hair my Phillip Kingsley paddle brush and Phillip Kingsley scalp exfoliator have arrived excited to use the exfoliator 

This paddle brush is huge have they akways been this big or maybe I have become to accustomed to my denman


----------



## lana

I've been wearing twist outs for so long that I'm starting to think my hair is shorter than it really is - who knew? But I haven't trimmed in too long, so I think I need to straighten, flat iron and trim my hair. It's wrong to hang on to scraggly ends, so why do I?

I'm around BSL but I want MBL...that's why, but here is the thing, I want it full blunt cut, not scraggly.


----------



## spellinto

I am noooot about this hair today .  Created a bantu knot out but my hair feels super dry and looks really frizzy.  I think that Redken protein mist messed with my moisture/protein balance.  Even my bangs were wildin' out.  Plus I used too much styling product so some curls feel crunchy.  I pinned all my curls to one side so it looks decent until I cowash again.


----------



## ckisland

I'm rocking boy-hair today . I swear I never see another female natural who's hair will have this "look" about it, but I've seen plenty of boys with it. It's like natural hair bed head that manages to look good and have attitude. I love these hair days .


----------



## BranwenRosewood

ckisland said:


> I'm rocking boy-hair today . I swear I never see another female natural who's hair will have this "look" about it, but I've seen plenty of boys with it. It's like natural hair bed head that manages to look good and have attitude. I love these hair days .


 
ckisland

Post a pic please!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bad customer service keeps me away.  I don't care how good your product is.

Slow shipping is another one.  I shouldn't have to wait 14 business days for any item that's not coming from overseas.

 #getcholife


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Found my bottle of Megatek. Adding it to my regimen.


----------



## Embyra

I'm confused by haircrush new haircut I'm not quite sure whets going on with that top part it doesn't blend in with the rest of her hair at all :-/

I already have haircutting anxiety this made it worse lool


----------



## Lilmama1011

shawnyblazes said:


> Bad customer service keeps me away.  I don't care how good your product is.  Slow shipping is another one.  I shouldn't have to wait 14 business days for any item that's not coming from overseas.  #getcholife




Exactly, I definitely agree about the shipping. I ordered once for a vendor on here and they were took almost three weeks and her products are ok for my hair, I am tempted to try one of her conditioners but the wait makes me say nope!


----------



## hnntrr

HanaKuroi said:


> Stop using that denman! Didn't u see the threads? It will thin your hair! Detangles and rips/breaks your hair and you never notice until you realize your hair is thinner. Hair will clump but you are losing hair.
> 
> Never again.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi,

No!!! I didn't see the threads!?!?!? AHHHH nooooo. Ive been using it every wash day for like a week. 

Is there anything else to use instead of the denman? Ugh. Sigh.
Ugh I was wondering why it was looking like my shed hairs were building up in the brush. I thought it was just getting more shed hairs out not pulling hair out!!! I used it last night and thats when I noticed it felt thin and I could almost see through my hair on my hairline. I thought it was just stress related. ugh. meh


----------



## Ogoma

Did my first curlformer set. It came out decently. I will see how long it holds up. I will probably throw it in a bun tomorrow as it is really cold here.


----------



## Nix08

I've been itching to do a nice blow dry and flat iron.


----------



## LaurenMechelle

MsDes said:


> Loving the twistouts now. Smaller twists, thorough detangling, and Shea Moisture Gel Souflee = My best twistouts ever!


Tell me your secrets!!  I had a terrible time trying to use the soufflé - I'm used to using gels that have some slip to them, and this had zero slip - made it difficult to style.  




spellinto said:


> I am noooot about this hair today .  Created a bantu knot out but my hair feels super dry and looks really frizzy.  I think that Redken protein mist messed with my moisture/protein balance.  Even my bangs were wildin' out.  Plus I used too much styling product so some curls feel crunchy.  I pinned all my curls to one side so it looks decent until I cowash again.


This was me today, went right up into a bun =(


----------



## HanaKuroi

How could I have just forgotten about my Darcys's avocado and plum twisting cream? My hair is happy!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I don't know why, but folks lamenting about the struggles of combing through an inch or two of new growth gives me the giggles.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I love wearing curls because I don't have to comb my hair for seven days, but when I had to remove shedded hair and comb and pre poo before washing it seem like it took forever. You really have to love you hair to have that much patience. Here I am trying to grow it to waist length lol


----------



## ckisland

RavenSR said:


> ckisland
> 
> Post a pic please!



I wish I had thought of that this morning, 'cause my hair's looking some kind of way now . Also either my hair isn't photogenic or I suck a taking selfies, because my hair is way bigger in person than in pics


----------



## Lilmama1011

ckisland said:


> I wish I had thought of that this morning, 'cause my hair's looking some kind of way now . Also either my hair isn't photogenic or I suck a taking selfies, because my hair is way bigger in person than in pics



Yeah, I remember one time I was going off how my hair was looking a mess for whatever reason I forgot and someone told me to post a pic and. Took like 5 pics and my hair was looking good in those pics, but in the mirror no:no


----------



## Tonto

I think I'll try to use 390 degrees next time I flat iron my hair... when it's 360, it's a total fail. But I'm so scared of heat damage...


----------



## Trini_Chutney

After reading the high porosity spin off thread I just realized that the wack patch in the front of my hair is high porosity, not low porosity. It only took me four years to realize it, LOL.


----------



## youwillrise

ive been missing longer hair, but im not missing the more complicated/longer styling time.


----------



## ImanAdero

Trini_Chutney said:


> After reading the high porosity spin off thread I just realized that the wack patch in the front of my hair is high porosity, not low porosity. It only took me four years to realize it, LOL.



I still don't know my hair's porosity and I've been natural since 07 (on this hair journey since at LEAST 09)


----------



## Hyacinthe

I want long hair now! Kmt

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I don't know why, but folks lamenting about the struggles of combing through an inch or two of new growth gives me the giggles.



LMBOOOO!!!! ROOTHFLL!!!!! 

Look! The struggle is real @ 1 inch or 21 inches. *spank* But it was still funny all the same!

LMBOOOOOO!!!! ROOTTFLLL!! BOL!!!!!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

I'm getting cold feet about cutting the remaining of my relaxed hair off. Most of my hair is 3C but my crown/back is 4A/B and I'm afraid my hair is just going to be super uneven. Long on the sides,...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just love the fact that you feel the need to tell me I need to do something with my ponytail because its not smooth and sleek.


----------



## ckisland

shawnyblazes said:


> I just love the fact that you feel the need to tell me I need to do something with my ponytail because its not smooth and sleek.



I had a chick compliment my hair, and ask me what I used, only to say that I should do twistouts and use something else!!! 1) My hair looked good enough for you to go out if your way to say that you loved it 2) your relaxed hair is shorter than my hair shrunken 3) I didn't ask you for hair advice (I have no reason to). Like wth.


----------



## Napp

Ugh i hate the way my hair looks today. I feel like a piece of broccoli


----------



## Lissa0821

My hair is dry and I co-wash last night.  Not sure if it is the V05 Ocean Breeze conditioner, the high heat in my apartment or my fannel pillow covers.  But I am putting my hair in a baggy as soon as I get home.


----------



## Ogoma

Put my curlformers stretched hair in a low bun. It is annoying me. I think I prefer bunning with my shrunken hair. I can't lean back and it is bunching against my jacket.


----------



## HanaKuroi

People are getting out of hand giving advice not asked for.

Where are these rude people coming from.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## whiteoleander91

bhndbrwneyes said:


> I'm getting cold feet about cutting the remaining of my relaxed hair off. Most of my hair is 3C but my crown/back is 4A/B and I'm afraid my hair is just going to be super uneven. Long on the sides,...



My hair is similar, mostly in the 3s but in the front it is 4a/4b. Shrinkage is dramatically different and wash and go's were difficult in the beginning. I have to use heavy product to make sure that my hair looks uniform. No curl creams or mousse for me! lol Only gel :3


----------



## NaiyaAi

My hair has been feeling extra nice today. Even the new growth in my whack patch.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Lissa0821 said:


> My hair is dry and I co-wash last night.  Not sure if it is the V05 Ocean Breeze conditioner, the high heat in my apartment or my fannel pillow covers.  But I am putting my hair in a baggy as soon as I get home.


Lissa0821
Take that flannel off your pillow cases STAT! Try and find a satin or silk pillow case, cotton cases suck out moisture.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm so over people going on and on about stylists being jealous therefore over trimming their hair. You ever stop and thought that your ends may have been shredded?


----------



## DoDo

No stylist is going to strain and peer and crouch while the salon is packed with waiting customers in order to cut 0.25 of an inch to 1 inch of hair off. #Nothappening 

When you think about how small an inch is...it is really up to you whether you want a 'trim' from a stylist - you are more than likely going to get a cut.


----------



## SuchaLady

DoDo said:


> No stylist is going to strain and peer and crouch while the salon is packed with waiting customers in order to cut 0.25 of an inch to 1 inch of hair off. #Nothappening  When you think about how small an inch is...it is really up to you whether you want a 'trim' from a stylist - you are more than likely going to get a cut.



Who goes to the salon to get a quarter of an inch cut though?


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> Who goes to the salon to get a quarter of an inch cut though?



Ones that wouldn't dare put scissors to their own hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> I'm so over people going on and on about stylists being jealous therefore over trimming their hair. You ever stop and thought that your ends may have been shredded?



I have seen many people get trims and the stylist goes around 2 and 3 times . I don't know why people assume they are jealous  but it's like they don't get it the first time and they go around again and again. It's like most can't give blunt cuts


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Who goes to the salon to get a quarter of an inch cut though?



And this is why you get cuts in the long term and not trims or a dust. And I have seen this happen for some ladies, but it's usually the loud ones.


----------



## SuchaLady

Lilmama1011 said:


> Ones that wouldn't dare put scissors to their own hair



I just feel as if you're going to the salon requesting a half of a millimeter trim you need to invest in some shears and a magnifying glass.


----------



## DoDo

SuchaLady said:


> I just feel as if you're going to the salon requesting a half of a millimeter trim you need to invest in some shears and a magnifying glass.



However, most stylists suggest you come in for a trim every three months- and since they don't cut off less than two inches there goes your growth even if you grow eight inches a year.

Seeing a stylist to me is a maintenance step. Once you have done the heavy lifting of growing out healthy hair, you can maintain your length and thicken up your hemline by seeing a stylist. If you choose that, by then you have probably already learned how to trim/cut your own hair.

Shredded ends mean there is something going wrong in your regimen/daily maintenance. A haircut doesn't fix that it just makes it look a little less bad for the time being.

ETA: You are right in that assuming its jealousy is often laughable. The truth is the reason many stylists cut too much is a little less interesting. Simply put, the stylist is being seen too often and the stylist is used to/trained to/has muscle memory that results in them cutting rather than trimming the hair regardless of how the ends actually look and whether or not the client just saw them last week.


----------



## Hyacinthe

Im gonna invest in the splitender.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## veesweets

I dont always think its jealousy, though women love to believe someone is jealous of them lol. Stylists just love some thick, blunt ends. They find the shortest piece you got and use that as their guideline so  can look as thick as possible (Im exaggerating a little..). You want a V or "natural" shape? Better learn to do it yourself.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> I'm so over people going on and on about stylists being jealous therefore over trimming their hair. You ever stop and thought that your ends may have been shredded?



LMBOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NGraceO

ckisland said:


> I had a chick compliment my hair, and ask me what I used, only to say that I should do twistouts and use something else!!! 1) My hair looked good enough for you to go out if your way to say that you loved it 2) your relaxed hair is shorter than my hair shrunken 3) I didn't ask you for hair advice (I have no reason to). Like wth.




LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL IM ROLLIN @ #2 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MizzBFly

When I read the posts that I write here, i swear it reads as if I have ADHD. I am all over the place with questions followed by updates mixed in with my regimen. I am too excited to have a place to go where I can talk hair.


----------



## daae

my hair still looks like sh*t

i really need my grease asap!!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Just moisturized and sealed with SSI Coco Cream Leave-In and Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream. My hair smells amazing.


----------



## spellinto

Yay! I love SE MegaSilk Moisture Treatment so much, it makes my hair, even my new growth, so soft & fluffy and easy to detangle!  I can't believe I ever stopped using this stuff...the price for the tub is a lil' expensive, but it also comes in 99 cent packs so I really have no excuse.  My hair hasn't felt this good in awhile; this is forever a staple in my regimen!

My boyfriend helped me get up tonight and finish doing my hair.  Thank God because I really couldn't find the energy until he spoke some sense into me!  Hopefully I'll have the motivation to set my hair in a bantu knot out tomorrow.

My ends still look ehh.  They certainly don't look as bad as they once did, but they're still on their own little journey to optimal health.  Hopefully going back to my favorite DC and using my new protein & porosity treatments will kick them into shape.


----------



## Frizzyb

So sick of being so close yet no cigar!!! Can I just be apl already? I'm on track to be there at the end of the year as planned but secretly wanted to get there sooner. You just have to have patience in this journey which I guess I don't have. APL is just the first stop too, so I guess this is how I'm going to be for the duration.


----------



## ImanAdero

In to the next milestone!!!!! WL in 2014 or bust!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I've bc'd five times in the past, I'm transitioning now. I wish I could stop going back to relaxers. I think this time I'll just keep my length and transition for a year.


----------



## Hyacinthe

I don't know what the hell my hair wants. Give her protein she breaks, moisture she breaks. Kmt. she is being a real b**ch.

Next week Im back to ps cuz I cant deal with the tantrums. Lord help me on wash day.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright

Hyacinthe said:


> I don't know what the hell my hair wants. Give her protein she breaks, moisture she breaks. Kmt. she is being a real b**ch.  Next week Im back to ps cuz I cant deal with the tantrums. Lord help me on wash day.  Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


I'm right there with you...gonna try a 2 minute protein treatment and a super duper moisturizing DC.  If that doesn't work, under a wig she shall go till she decides to act right!


----------



## Hyacinthe

Jobwright said:


> I'm right there with you...gonna try a 2 minute protein treatment and a super duper moisturizing DC.  If that doesn't work, under a wig she shall go till she decides to act right!



N if that wasn't enough i just had a client say to me "your hair looked so nice the other day what happened?"
All I did was smile but I wanted to shove that halfass compliment back down his throat.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I randomly picked up some Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie this morning at CVS while picking up a prescription.  I sat in my car  and used it to create a bun.  Im loving my hair; it feels so soft and moist!! Hoping I continue to get good results...


----------



## BostonMaria

Leaving my hair down + Humidity was not the smartest idea today


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Two days until my birthday & I still haven't done my hair. People rave about being able to do their first bun (I know I did), but it's turning into the point in time where all my cute hairstyles were put to death.

#JesusBeAComb&NimbleFingersToStyleThisFro


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm thinking should probably start using a conditioner a couple weeks in a row. I think. Do people switch conditioners every wash day? 

Unless my hair looks extra limp I just pick one I know I like. If it does look limp I use SSI fortifying masque. 

I like most of the conditioners I have. I have three just sitting currently: Bee Mine, SM pink label and SM gold label. Maybe I'll use those for a few weeks.


----------



## cherishlove

My sew in has been in for 3 weeks and I would like to keep it in until Thanksgiving but I know that I like wigs so much more just because I can take them off and they are so effortless.  Hoping until the end of the mont (fingers crossed)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

This bantu/braid-out business has been real cute. But shawty got goals to reach, so back to what I know and love best.......BUNS! I cannot wait for wash day Sunday. Prepoo, CoCleanse, DC w/ steam, leave ins, AIR DRY , BUN!


----------



## SuchaLady

Anyone know what box color would give me these looks?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

SuchaLady said:


> Anyone know what box color would give me these looks?



Highlights or the base color?


----------



## SuchaLady

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Highlights or the base color?



RoundEyedGirl504 The highlights. My hair (and my weave) are jet black. I want some subtle brown highlights.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

time to get cooking some natural hair products. More ingredients on backorder.


----------



## SuchaLady

I have to get my weave before I go crazy


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Thank goodness I'm on a makeup no-buy because I've ordered so many hair products in the past week and I plan to order more.


----------



## Oasis

sometimes i just want to shave it all off and glue on a lacefront.


----------



## JosieLynn

seriously wondering how long I can keep up this sew-in i did. first time ever and i don't know how well i can keep my hair clean underneath but i really don't want to see my hair again until mid-december


----------



## faithVA

[USER=364173 said:
			
		

> bhndbrwneyes[/USER];19209355]time to get cooking some natural hair products. More ingredients on backorder.



What did you get? And where did you get it?

What are you making first?


----------



## NaiyaAi

bhndbrwneyes Where did you order from?


----------



## JosieLynn

i will never buy weave in america....they must think I'm crazy to pay $135 for a bundle when I just bought 4 bundles, a closure, and another 3 bundles and another closure for $400. i'd have spent more than $1000 buying domestic...smh shame


----------



## SlimPickinz

Days like this make me miss going to the beauty salon. I want my hair to be straight but I don't want to do it!


----------



## DivineNapps1728

bhndbrwneyes said:


> time to get cooking some natural hair products. More ingredients on backorder.



bhndbrwneyes,

This is what dreams are made of !!! Girl get in here and share the details don't leave us hanging. What'd you buy && from where? What are you making? Did you pick up preservatives?


----------



## MileHighDiva

bhndbrwneyes said:


> time to get cooking some natural hair products. More ingredients on backorder.



bhndbrwneyes
What are you making me for X-Mas/Kwanzaa?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Doing a scalp massage with coconut oil today! Letting the bottle sit on the heater vent was a good idea to melt it


----------



## spellinto

Lots of thoughts today...

Sometimes I get irritated seeing that some girls can constantly manipulate their strands all day, while my ends freak out if I even try to bun for a few hours....but I need to focus on me and remember that it's going to take a little while until my ends are strong enough to withstand more.  _Patience.
_

Trying to find time to condition & set my hair for the social my boyfriend's taking me to tomorrow.  I may just detangle my dirty hair tonight after work and set it in 2-4 braids the next morning, then unravel them before he comes to pick me up.

I also want to buy whipped shea butter in the near future, but if it acts like all other oils it will just be absorbed into my high porosity hair and serve as another waste of money


----------



## hnntrr

Trying to decide if I wanna straighten my hair for the week. It's long enough...I need a change...I have all the stuff to flat iron I am just worried about damage...hm.


----------



## Ogoma

bhndbrwneyes said:


> time to get cooking some natural hair products. More ingredients on backorder.



Woah! I now feel better about my oil stash. 

Please post on your progress


----------



## Babygrowth

After months of stalking I finally get to attend an Oyin Bottling party! I can't wait!


----------



## Saludable84

Going to a Natural Hair Does Care event tomorrow.... Might wanna do my hair for that 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaiyaAi

I got all excited because I had put some herbs and some oil in my crock pot yesterday for my prepoo today.

And I forgot to plug it in so it was sitting there the whole time not doing anything and I didn't even realize. -.-


----------



## veesweets

Babygrowth said:


> After months of stalking I finally get to attend an Oyin Bottling party! I can't wait!



Lucky! I'd love to do that


----------



## ckisland

So EB Coconut Shea leave-in is knocked off the list of repurchases. This time I used V05 Shea condish and it worked soooo much better. My hair kept more moisture and had better definition. V05 is my favorite go to leave-in for stylers. Works good everytime! I'm so glad too because that's $8.50 (and another $8.00 off from the temple balm) off the next time I restock on Eden Bodyworks . I went to Walmart looking for the Cowash and they didn't even have a tag for it!! How are you going to have everything else for the line but not THAT  ?! I'm a little disgruntled about that.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My hair has been tucked under  bonnet for 2 days.

Do better you say?.........*SIGH* Imma' try.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

Bought that Ovation gift pack. Let's see what happens..


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft said:


> *My hair has been tucked under  bonnet for 2 days.*
> 
> Do better you say?.........*SIGH* Imma' try.



...Me too.

With the celie plaits underneath too. I don't think I am looking forward to doing this wash and go. When experiments go wrong with my hair- things get bad fast!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

DoDo

Girl who you tellin'. I'm going to do what works. BUNS! I'll be bunning exclusively until 34 weeks post. Then I'm going to straighten for my ends of the year trim. Then...back to buns


----------



## faithVA

I hate yt videos. Why do they talk so dang much. I'm so aggravated 

If you are talking more than 3 minutes about nothing, its an automatic thumbs down no matter how good the rest of the video is. 

Yeah, I'm having a day


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft said:


> DoDo
> 
> Girl who you tellin'. I'm going to do what works. BUNS! I'll be bunning exclusively until 34 weeks post. Then I'm going to straighten for my ends of the year trim. Then...back to buns



I like it! Do what you know will work! I can get behind that! I'll just use this gel I bought on a braid out or something.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

DoDo

Braidout?.......MBL...Natural....type 4? Ummm can a sista' get a picture or something. I know its going to be fab !


----------



## naija24

is cantu shea butter leave in a protein leave in? idk what's in it but i needed a leave it so i picked it up at cvs. it was really heavy for my relaxed hair when i first put it on but after it soaked in my hair has NEVER been softer. i didn't even have to press it.


----------



## Britt

Went to the Dominican salon today after not having gone since early March. Several people came in for relaxers, only to relax what seemed to be 6 weeks post hair *at best*. I wonder why is there such a compulsion to relax roots that have no real texture or kink that has formed as yet. Why doesn't the stylist turn them away and offer a rollerset as an option? I guess the stylist doesn't care. Then the client already has thin hair you bring the relaxer down and smooth it to oblivion for a good 2.5 inches when the client has less than .5 inch of new growth . I just wanna be a hair whisperer and snatch the perm out their hands and give them a good deep conditioning. I really do admire stylists who are about hair care and care about the health of their clients hair. 

I won't forget when I made an appointment for a relaxer a year and change ago and when I sat in the stylists chair and told her that, she said NO. And this a pretty 'high end' salon and she could have made more $$$ giving me a touch up and calling it a day. She urged me to get a blow dry and flat iron instead. She examined my hair and told me it's not necessary to relax and why.  She told me about heat damage, she told me about her own hair, her assistant who washed n blow dryed me did the same. They really care about the health of their client's hair and I appreciate that ! I also paid for it b/c my bill was quite hefty after I left


----------



## spellinto

Brittster said:


> Went to the Dominican salon today after not having gone since early March. Several people came in for relaxers, only to relax what seemed to be 6 weeks post hair *at best*. I wonder why is there such a compulsion to relax roots that have no real texture or kink that has formed as yet. Why doesn't the stylist turn them away and offer a rollerset as an option? I guess the stylist doesn't care. Then the client already has thin hair you bring the relaxer down and smooth it to oblivion for a good 2.5 inches when the client has less than .5 inch of new growth . I just wanna be a hair whisperer and snatch the perm out their hands and give them a good deep conditioning. I really do admire stylists who are about hair care and care about the health of their clients hair.
> 
> I won't forget when I made an appointment for a relaxer a year and change ago and when I sat in the stylists chair and told her that, she said NO. And this a pretty 'high end' salon and she could have made more $$$ giving me a touch up and calling it a day. She urged me to get a blow dry and flat iron instead. She examined my hair and told me it's not necessary to relax and why.  She told me about heat damage, she told me about her own hair, her assistant who washed n blow dryed me did the same. They really care about the health of their client's hair and I appreciate that ! I also paid for it b/c my bill was quite hefty after I left



I admire stylists who are like this too.  Still, I think I would rather have a stylist that does what their client pays them to do.  I had a bad experience in the past where a stylist fought with me over what was best for my hair.  Also some stylist try to trick you into saying you need more than what you came for when you really don't.  I appreciate stylists who offer alternatives and explain why your choice may not be the best, but at the end of the day I'm glad most stylists respect the client enough to do what they ask for.


----------



## spellinto

I didn't realize how thick my new growth is! I can't even straighten my bangs are smoothly as I could a few months ago.  They're straight but they're elevated from all the kinky curls at the root!


----------



## divachyk

faithVA said:


> I hate yt videos. Why do they talk so dang much. I'm so aggravated
> 
> If you are talking more than 3 minutes about nothing, its an automatic thumbs down no matter how good the rest of the video is.
> 
> Yeah, I'm having a day



I hate rambling and long intros. I've tried my best to not violate all those rules on my vids. faithVA


----------



## hnntrr

naija24 said:


> is cantu shea butter leave in a protein leave in? idk what's in it but i needed a leave it so i picked it up at cvs. it was really heavy for my relaxed hair when i first put it on but after it soaked in my hair has NEVER been softer. i didn't even have to press it.



If its the one I think your talking about then as far as I know it is protein heavy. I used it a lot on my relaxed hair and it helped A LOT. I would apply that and then wrap it and in the morning it would be stronger and still look like when I first flat ironed it.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Ogoma said:


> Woah! I now feel better about my oil stash.
> 
> Please post on your progress



Haha well I'm definitely learning that a product feels drastically different when you apply it immediately compared to the morning after. I've had to use some thickening agents because the products were so drippy at first. I finally came to a consistency that I liked only to find that the next morning they were too thick because the additives were continuing to work overnight. Such a trial and error process so good thing I ordered A LOT of stuff so I won't run out.

I've also learned that I do NOT like the smell of essential oils and will have to purchase fragrance oils instead. But after creating about 3 sample products, I've totaled up how much each product cost to make (cost of ingredients plus shipping) and I'm saving about 40% compared to buying from online vendors.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

DivineNapps1728 said:


> @bhndbrwneyes,
> 
> This is what dreams are made of !!! Girl get in here and share the details don't leave us hanging. What'd you buy && from where? What are you making? Did you pick up preservatives?



Wow I'm almost ashamed to share my list. This was REALLY expensive and I hope not to buy product from any vendors until at least September 2014 excluding gifts for others. I would like to go all of 2014 but I'm sure my PJ will kick in especially during a good sale. I still have a substantial stash of Naturelle Grow, Hairitage Hydration and Hydroquench Systems products in stock. Substantial as in I have products I recently ordered that haven't even come in yet :-/ ...I might have an addiction.

*Ingredientstodiefor.com*
- Shea Butter Refined, African
- Aloe Vera Juice
- Aloe Vera Gel, Organic
- Milk Protein, Hydrolyzed
- Cocoa Butter Natural
- Castor Oil 
- Vegetable Glycerin
- Mango Butter, Refined 
- Argan Oil, Organic Virgin
- Broccoli Seed Oil
- Apricot Kernel Oil
- Lemongrass Essential Oil
- Wheatgerm Oil - Unrefined
- Olive Squalane
- Conditioning Honey
- Vitamin E
- Grapeseed Oil
- Cupuacu Butter
- Safflower Oil
- Babassu Oil
- Lavender Bulgarian Essential Oil
- Basil Linalool Essential Oil
- Thyme Linalool / Sweet Essential Oil


*essentialwholesale.com*
- Almond Butter
- Aloe Butter Certified Organic
- Broccoli Butter
- Chamomile Butter
- Cinnamon Butter
- Citric Acid
- Coffee Butter
- Germall Plus Liquid
- Grapeseed Butter
- Hemp Seed Butter
- Jasmine Butter
- Lavender Butter
- Lavender Distillate Certified Organic
- Lemon Butter
- Lemongrass Butter
- Lime Butter
- Macadamia Nut Butter
- Mandarin Butter
- Meadowfoam Butter
- Olive Butter
- Phenoxyethanol
- Pink Grapefruit CP Essential Oil
- Polysorbate 20
- Propylene Glycol
- Rose Butter
- Rosemary Butter
- Rosemary Essential Oil
- Silk Peptide Powder
- Sorbitol
- Stearic Acid
- Sweet Orange Essential Oil Certified Organic
- Tangerine CP Essential Oil
- Tea Tree Essential Oil
- Vanilla Butter
- Vitamin E Butter

*containerandpackaging.com*
- 4 oz double wall jars (tall and low profile) with matching lids
- 8 oz double wall jars with matching lids
- 4, 8, and 16 oz cylinder bottles with an assortment of lids (sprayers, pumps, twist offs, etc)

*amazon.com*
- Extra Virgin Coconut Oil
- Avocado Butter
- Droppers
- Cetyl Alcohol
- Behentrimonium
- Provitamin B5 (d-panthenol)


----------



## ilong

^^^ @bhndbrwneyes  don't forget to give me the tracking # when you have shipped by XMAS present -  after you ship @MileHighDiva 's of course.


----------



## Duchess007

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Wow I'm almost ashamed to share my list. This was REALLY expensive and I hope not to buy product from any vendors until at least September 2014 excluding gifts for others. I would like to go all of 2014 but I'm sure my PJ will kick in especially during a good sale. I still have a substantial stash of Naturelle Grow, Hairitage Hydration and Hydroquench Systems products in stock. Substantial as in I have products I recently ordered that haven't even come in yet :-/ ...I might have an addiction.
> 
> Ingredientstodiefor.com
> - Shea Butter Refined, African
> - Aloe Vera Juice
> - Aloe Vera Gel, Organic
> - Milk Protein, Hydrolyzed
> - Cocoa Butter Natural
> - Castor Oil
> - Vegetable Glycerin
> - Mango Butter, Refined
> - Argan Oil, Organic Virgin
> - Broccoli Seed Oil
> - Apricot Kernel Oil
> - Lemongrass Essential Oil
> - Wheatgerm Oil - Unrefined
> - Olive Squalane
> - Conditioning Honey
> - Vitamin E
> - Grapeseed Oil
> - Cupuacu Butter
> - Safflower Oil
> - Babassu Oil
> - Lavender Bulgarian Essential Oil
> - Basil Linalool Essential Oil
> - Thyme Linalool / Sweet Essential Oil
> 
> essentialwholesale.com
> - Almond Butter
> - Aloe Butter Certified Organic
> - Broccoli Butter
> - Chamomile Butter
> - Cinnamon Butter
> - Citric Acid
> - Coffee Butter
> - Germall Plus Liquid
> - Grapeseed Butter
> - Hemp Seed Butter
> - Jasmine Butter
> - Lavender Butter
> - Lavender Distillate Certified Organic
> - Lemon Butter
> - Lemongrass Butter
> - Lime Butter
> - Macadamia Nut Butter
> - Mandarin Butter
> - Meadowfoam Butter
> - Olive Butter
> - Phenoxyethanol
> - Pink Grapefruit CP Essential Oil
> - Polysorbate 20
> - Propylene Glycol
> - Rose Butter
> - Rosemary Butter
> - Rosemary Essential Oil
> - Silk Peptide Powder
> - Sorbitol
> - Stearic Acid
> - Sweet Orange Essential Oil Certified Organic
> - Tangerine CP Essential Oil
> - Tea Tree Essential Oil
> - Vanilla Butter
> - Vitamin E Butter
> 
> containerandpackaging.com
> - 4 oz double wall jars (tall and low profile) with matching lids
> - 8 oz double wall jars with matching lids
> - 4, 8, and 16 oz cylinder bottles with an assortment of lids (sprayers, pumps, twist offs, etc)
> 
> amazon.com
> - Extra Virgin Coconut Oil
> - Avocado Butter
> - Droppers
> - Cetyl Alcohol
> - Behentrimonium
> - Provitamin B5 (d-panthenol)



 I'm sexually attracted to that list. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

Duchess007 said:


> I'm sexually attracted to that list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Me too !


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

bhndbrwneyes, I had the same issues when I made my first few batches of lotion and conditioner. Formulating correct amounts isn't as easy as it seems, lol. I've since lowered the amount of thickeners in my stuff. The emulsifier with thicken your product nicely on its own, that and being mindful of your water to oil ratios! Love your list! I'm adding to my stash of ingredients slowly but surely, lol.


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft said:


> DoDo
> Braidout?.......MBL...Natural....type 4? Ummm can a sista' get a picture or something. I know its going to be fab !



EnExitStageLeft

Awww...

Well here are some pics of my week old braid out that I took down from my 4 plaits this morning...it has lost most of its definition since it has been humid out, buut I like it ! (Mind you my shrinkage is a beast!)


----------



## divachyk

I will learn to stretch even if it makes me turn gray.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@DoDo

 and  GIRL YOUr HAIR IS AWESOME! (alot like @bhndbrwneyes sexual ingredient list )

One day my hair is going to look just like that! I just wish it was now lol


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> I will learn to stretch even if it makes me turn gray.



Gray


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @DoDo
> 
> and  GIRL YOUr HAIR IS AWESOME! (alot like @bhndbrwneyes sexual ingredient list )
> 
> One day my hair is going to look just like that! I just wish it was now lol



EnExitStageLeft
That warms my heart because I have been loving on your hair! It has so much body and it looks so soft and I can see it through the screen!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@Froreal3 

Step 1:

Go to page 974

Step 2: 

Scroll down to the very last post

Step 3: 

Put some pillows on the floor

Step 4:



DoDo

THANK YOU!


----------



## Froreal3

Yaaaas girl! Look DoDo chillin in her brownstone, stuntin and flossin on that model ish like "What what?!" *in my Brooklyn accent*


----------



## veesweets

Tomorrow I'm going to try washing in twists, just to see if there's a difference. I've been keeping my hair sectioned using clips


----------



## Froreal3

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Wow I'm almost ashamed to share my list. This was REALLY expensive and I hope not to buy product from any vendors until at least September 2014 excluding gifts for others. I would like to go all of 2014 but I'm sure my PJ will kick in especially during a good sale. I still have a substantial stash of Naturelle Grow, Hairitage Hydration and Hydroquench Systems products in stock. Substantial as in I have products I recently ordered that haven't even come in yet :-/ ...I might have an addiction.
> 
> *Ingredientstodiefor.com*
> - Shea Butter Refined, African
> - Aloe Vera Juice
> - Aloe Vera Gel, Organic
> - Milk Protein, Hydrolyzed
> - Cocoa Butter Natural
> - Castor Oil
> - Vegetable Glycerin
> - Mango Butter, Refined
> - Argan Oil, Organic Virgin
> - Broccoli Seed Oil
> - Apricot Kernel Oil
> - Lemongrass Essential Oil
> - Wheatgerm Oil - Unrefined
> - Olive Squalane
> - Conditioning Honey
> - Vitamin E
> - Grapeseed Oil
> - Cupuacu Butter
> - Safflower Oil
> - Babassu Oil
> - Lavender Bulgarian Essential Oil
> - Basil Linalool Essential Oil
> - Thyme Linalool / Sweet Essential Oil
> 
> 
> *essentialwholesale.com*
> - Almond Butter
> - Aloe Butter Certified Organic
> - Broccoli Butter
> - Chamomile Butter
> - Cinnamon Butter
> - Citric Acid
> - Coffee Butter
> - Germall Plus Liquid
> - Grapeseed Butter
> - Hemp Seed Butter
> - Jasmine Butter
> - Lavender Butter
> - Lavender Distillate Certified Organic
> - Lemon Butter
> - Lemongrass Butter
> - Lime Butter
> - Macadamia Nut Butter
> - Mandarin Butter
> - Meadowfoam Butter
> - Olive Butter
> - Phenoxyethanol
> - Pink Grapefruit CP Essential Oil
> - Polysorbate 20
> - Propylene Glycol
> - Rose Butter
> - Rosemary Butter
> - Rosemary Essential Oil
> - Silk Peptide Powder
> - Sorbitol
> - Stearic Acid
> - Sweet Orange Essential Oil Certified Organic
> - Tangerine CP Essential Oil
> - Tea Tree Essential Oil
> - Vanilla Butter
> - Vitamin E Butter
> 
> *containerandpackaging.com*
> - 4 oz double wall jars (tall and low profile) with matching lids
> - 8 oz double wall jars with matching lids
> - 4, 8, and 16 oz cylinder bottles with an assortment of lids (sprayers, pumps, twist offs, etc)
> 
> *amazon.com*
> - Extra Virgin Coconut Oil
> - Avocado Butter
> - Droppers
> - Cetyl Alcohol
> - Behentrimonium
> - Provitamin B5 (d-panthenol)



 bhndbrwneyes What is your address so I can send you an invitation to my next birthday party?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I'm feeling so lazy today. I have condish on my hair to prepoo but I don't feel like completing the process. le sigh


----------



## SuchaLady

I think I am going to be known as the girl that never wears her hair out at my new job


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> bhndbrwneyes What is your address so I can send you an invitation to my next birthday party?



Oh...honey!



I applaud you!

That is the  pj/mixtress/purveyor of exotic ingredients* Hall.Of.Fame*!


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> Yaaaas girl! Look DoDo chillin in her brownstone, stuntin and flossin on that model ish like "What what?!" *in my Brooklyn accent*



You and EnExitStageLeft are making me blush! 

Thank you guys!


----------



## whiteoleander91

DoDo pretty!!


----------



## JosieLynn

SuchaLady said:


> I think I am going to be known as the girl that never wears her hair out at my new job



lol that's definitely been me. just coming up on being at my job a year and i have worn my hair out maybe 3 times total  but i am good to switch up protective styles like clockwork every 3 months, braids, weaves, wigs, buns, the work lol they wont see my hair until it's WL curly lol


----------



## SuchaLady

JosieLynn said:


> lol that's definitely been me. just coming up on being at my job a year and i have worn my hair out maybe 3 times total  but i am good to switch up protective styles like clockwork every 3 months, braids, weaves, wigs, buns, the work lol they wont see my hair until it's WL curly lol




JosieLynn God willing I should be starting my new job soon and they've been fortunate enough to hire me in the middle of a hair bind.  I probably wont be wearing my hair out before May. The new job increases that likelihood as well being that I need guaranteed presentable hair--which my hair is not


----------



## Meritamen

I tried a bantu knot out for Friday. I was nervous about how it would turn out since but everyone that saw me at work stopped to give me a compliment.  Some ladies even wanted to know how I did it. So it is now going to be one of my go-to-styles. I think the curls look more natural than a braid-out.


----------



## DoDo

whiteoleander91 said:


> DoDo pretty!!



I love your siggy picture!


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^aw! thank you! I was just getting ready to change it actually


----------



## cherishlove

Well I made it to 3 weeks in my sew in and this weave is itching like crazy.  I think I'm allergic to something it.  I was hoping for 6 weeks but I'm taking this out now.


----------



## Lilmama1011

For the ones that get installs and yal wash your hair every whatever, does that mean the hair is still installed or you take it out and redo it fully? Because I heard ulovemegz say she washes her hair every two weeks but she has an install and I'm lost!


----------



## Lilmama1011

This has nothing to do with hair but I'm so disrespectful lol. SO fell asleep in my lap and I got the Ipad on top of his head typing away lol he better be glad I don't have the laptop on his head lol


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^  how cuuuute  :3


----------



## SuchaLady

Anyone do a protein treatment on dry hair? Not really trying to do any marathon washing this wash day.


----------



## Froreal3

Duchess007 said:


> I'm sexually attracted to that list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Bwahahaha! Duchess007, before I even saw your post, I was like, "That list is orgasmic."


----------



## hnntrr

Ugh. My hair is just so coarse. I could literally feel every strand of hair while shingling. + that denman ripped through my hair. Planning a trim in January.


----------



## melissa-bee

SuchaLady said:


> I think I am going to be known as the girl that never wears her hair out at my new job



Lol, I already am that girl.


----------



## ckisland

I love my hair so much. I feel like I could wear wash n'gos for the rest of my life 

ETA:
EBW's Peppermint Tea Tree shampoo is now my favorite. I was too lazy to prepoo last night, and I wanted to get a good wash in, so I was a little worried. After I rinsed the shampoo out and blotted my hair with a towel, OMG!!! I could have gone straight to styling right then and there. My hair was so fluffy and soft . And I still don't know what's up with the Jojoba Monoi DC. It leaves my hair feeling fortified like it drunk a protein shake or something, but there's no protein in the ingredients . I wasn't sure what I was going to do with the Coconut Shea leave-in, but then I had the idea of mixing it with my V05. Seems like it was a great idea so far. I get the slip of V05 and the add moisture, while getting the good ingredients and slight hold from the leave-in. Perfect .


----------



## cherishlove

So I could cry right now.  While taking out my sew in I cut a huge portion of my leave out.  This never has happened before. :-(


----------



## ckisland

soldier4hair said:


> So I could cry right now.  While taking out my sew in I cut a huge portion of my leave out.  This never has happened before. :-(



Oh NO!!  I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## Duchess007

soldier4hair said:


> So I could cry right now.  While taking out my sew in I cut a huge portion of my leave out.  This never has happened before. :-(



I'm so sorry, soldier4hair!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

soldier4hair said:


> So I could cry right now.  While taking out my sew in I cut a huge portion of my leave out.  This never has happened before. :-(



Ooooooohhhh no! I am so sorry!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Damn! soldier4hair....How much leave out is it? Can you hide it in some way? I know you were on your way to MBL.


----------



## divachyk

DoDo, very pretty!



SuchaLady said:


> Anyone do a protein treatment on dry hair? Not really trying to do any marathon washing this wash day.


SuchaLady, not sure if I told you but CONGRATS on the new job! I've done protein on dry hair with AO GPB.



soldier4hair said:


> So I could cry right now.  While taking out my sew in I cut a huge portion of my leave out.  This never has happened before. :-(


soldier4hair  I'm so sorry. Hopefully you can hide it.


----------



## SuchaLady

Thank you divachyk! Its not official yet still waiting to be emailed my contract so I can e-sign  As long as I know its coming; Im so excited! 




divachyk said:


> SuchaLady, not sure if I told you but CONGRATS on the new job! I've done protein on dry hair with AO GPB


----------



## DoDo

soldier4hair said:


> So I could cry right now.  While taking out my sew in I cut a huge portion of my leave out.  This never has happened before. :-(




I feel for you from the depths of my heart soldier.


----------



## DoDo

ckisland said:


> I love my hair so much. I feel like I could wear wash n'gos for the rest of my life
> 
> ETA:
> EBW's Peppermint Tea Tree shampoo is now my favorite. I was too lazy to prepoo last night, and I wanted to get a good wash in, so I was a little worried. After I rinsed the shampoo out and blotted my hair with a towel, OMG!!! I could have gone straight to styling right then and there. My hair was so fluffy and soft . And I still don't know what's up with the Jojoba Monoi DC. It leaves my hair feeling fortified like it drunk a protein shake or something, but there's no protein in the ingredients . I wasn't sure what I was going to do with the Coconut Shea leave-in, but then I had the idea of mixing it with my V05. Seems like it was a great idea so far. I get the slip of V05 and the add moisture, while getting the good ingredients and slight hold from the leave-in. Perfect .




Girl, you are making me want to get Eden's Bodyworks and this is after my best friend irl shouted it out and I paid her no mind.


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm so mad at myself.  I was sooo tired that I overslept and missed the bottling party for Oyin  

soldier4hair so sorry hon. Come back and tell us how much maybe we can help. I will definitely have someone helping me take out my weave when I get one.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

bhndbrwneyes, that list had me seeing stars it was so amazing. I know you spent a bunch, but making your own products is invaluable; being able to control exactly what you put on your hair & skin is such a liberating experience. Good luck on your trial & error !! I'm researching ingredients for a super moisturizing leave in & brainstorming recipes myself.

P.S. all essential oils may not smell amazing but their benefits make them worth using IMO. You can subdue some EOs with fragrance oils or simply dilute them well in carrier oils.


----------



## Hyacinthe

soldier4hair said:


> So I could cry right now.  While taking out my sew in I cut a huge portion of my leave out.  This never has happened before. :-(



I'm so so sorry this happened to you.  Sending you positive vibes.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## spellinto

AO GPB was a fail as a protein conditioner.  I don't think all-natural products typically work for me.  If they're oils my hair just absorbs them, any anything else just sits on top of my hair.  I'm going to try Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor as my next protein source.


----------



## HanaKuroi

spellinto said:


> AO GPB was a fail as a protein conditioner.  I don't think all-natural products typically work for me.  If they're oils my hair just absorbs them, any anything else just sits on top of my hair.  I'm going to try Organix Coconut Nourishing Conditioner as my next source of protein since I love the shampoo so much.



Try mill creek organics keratin conditioner. Aogpb is a mild protein, I wouldn't use it for a protein treatment.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## cherishlove

Thanks ladies for the support.   What did I do wrong?  I began taking my weave out at 1 in the morning and was tired but determined to be done.  Also, I went to a new stylist and not my regular.  I tried a new weave which itched my scalp horribly.  The only weave I love is bohyme.  

The area is in the back of my leave out so I can cover it the section of hair was not much but the amount of hair was. It's a half inch long.  I have to get someone else to take the pic.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

spellinto said:


> AO GPB was a fail as a protein conditioner.  I don't think all-natural products typically work for me.  If they're oils my hair just absorbs them, any anything else just sits on top of my hair.  I'm going to try Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor as my next protein source.




Aphogee two minute is a MUCH stronger protein treatment than AO GPB. What about something in between the two or something lighter than AO GPB but not necessarily all-natural. Try Nexxus Keraphix Restorative Strengthening Conditioner (lighter, closer to AO GPB) or Nexxus Emergencee Restorative Strength Treatment      (stronger but not as strong as Aphogee-2). Depends on whether your looking for a treatment or just a balancing co-wash.


----------



## mshoneyfly

bhndbrwneyes said:


> time to get cooking some natural hair products. More ingredients on backorder.



bhndbrwneyes

WOO WEE!!!  What a list!  Girl, whatchu gonna do with all them butters??  I like to mix my own products too. 

Can you come back later and do a review of the aloe butter?  And can I buy samples of...everything you make???

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

mshoneyfly said:


> @bhndbrwneyes
> 
> WOO WEE!!!  What a list!  Girl, whatchu gonna do with all them butters??  I like to mix my own products too.
> 
> Can you come back later and do a review of the aloe butter?  And can I buy samples of...everything you make???
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



girl you probably wouldn't want samples of everything I make lol. The first "daily moisturizer" I made was great at first but then thickened up so much that I ended up using it as a repair paste (not mask, but paste) the next day. It actually worked pretty well but not how I originally intended.I've learned the importance of making 2 and 4 oz samples instead of jumping right in with the 8+ oz


----------



## Duchess007

bhndbrwneyes said:


> I've learned the importance of making 2 and 4 oz samples instead of jumping right in with the 8+ oz



So true!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SlimPickinz

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Aphogee two minute is a MUCH stronger protein treatment than AO GPB. What about something in between the two or something lighter than AO GPB but not necessarily all-natural. Try Nexxus Keraphix Restorative Strengthening Conditioner (lighter, closer to AO GPB) or Nexxus Emergencee Restorative Strength Treatment      (stronger but not as strong as Aphogee-2). Depends on whether your looking for a treatment or just a balancing co-wash.



I think you're confusing the 2 step with the 2 minute.

spellinto my hair didn't like GPB either. I used Aphogee 2 minute & Motions CPR. Those both gave me similar results.


----------



## spellinto

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Aphogee two minute is a MUCH stronger protein treatment than AO GPB. What about something in between the two or something lighter than AO GPB but not necessarily all-natural. Try Nexxus Keraphix Restorative Strengthening Conditioner (lighter, closer to AO GPB) or Nexxus Emergencee Restorative Strength Treatment      (stronger but not as strong as Aphogee-2). Depends on whether your looking for a treatment or just a balancing co-wash.



bhndbrwneyes: Yes, I'm looking for an actual protein boost (treatment).  I need something that will make a real impact in strengthening my strands (but won't make my hair super hard, safe enough to use weekly).  I heard 2 Min is a light protein conditioner, but I'm glad it's stronger than AO GPB because that really did notthing for me   Thanks for the suggestion, but I stay away from Nexxus products after a bad experience with one of their conditioners


----------



## Jobwright

I want to wash and DC my hair...so relaxing.  But I need to be online paying my bills...so not relaxing.  Time to pull up my big girl panties and do the right thing.  Sometimes it sucks being a grown up.  Maybe dcing will be my treat/reward after I handle some business.


----------



## ImanAdero

So on Wednesday (unless my roots sweat out before that), I'll go back to my workout routine. Can't get soft in the middle because if my hair.


----------



## veesweets

I really want to henna this weekend..
I really don't want to deal with rinsing henna this weekend..


----------



## divachyk

I love being hair lazy on non-work day.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

My drain has clogged for the last time. Ain't nobody got time for this.

Going forward, my hair will be washed at the salon.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> I love being hair lazy on non-work day.



divachyk where's the tutorial for that luscious bun?


----------



## NGraceO

veesweets said:


> I really want to henna this weekend.. I really don't want to deal with rinsing henna this weekend..



Yessss! Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva, ummm about that -- I need to make one.


----------



## bronzephoenix

TwoSnapsUp said:


> My drain has clogged for the last time. Ain't nobody got time for this.
> 
> Going forward, my hair will be washed at the salon.



A simple mesh screen will solve this for shed hair.. But I feel you. 
I love having my hair washed by someone else. And I don't have to scrub conditioner/ oil film out of my tub/shower walls afterward.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix

I'm on a personal use-to-buy challenge. But I've already created a wish list. And I don't feel like I'm "using" fast enough, lol. Pj knocking!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

bronzephoenix said:


> A simple mesh screen will solve this for shed hair.. But I feel you.
> I love having my hair washed by someone else. And I don't have to scrub conditioner/ oil film out of my tub/shower walls afterward.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Tried that. The drain I have now isn't like the ones I am used to. The meshes never stay in place and always slowed down the draining of the water...

Anyway, I'm over washing my own hair. It grew faster and longer when the hair dresser did it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

TwoSnapsUp, I had to buy one like this after I remodeled my bathroom, because the drain changed to one of those pop up type drains.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I think Im going to switch to all Joico errythang.  Just keep it simple.

I hope my ends thicken up.

I'm wondering if wearing a donut bun every day will do more harm than good.  My ends are tucked away BUT I'm not sure if they will dry out; at the end of the day they feel okay (I always add extra butter to them).  I dunno.  It's such a convenient style.

Is it "using heat" if I use the blowdryer just to blast my scalp dry after a workout?  I don't use a paddle brush or anything, just the blowdryer on low to dry my scalp.

I have got to get better at flext rod sets.  Stop being lazy and use more flexi rods lol.

I don't know how to make curlformer/flexi rod sets last for more than one day.  After I go to sleep, it's a wrap.  

Everytime I get a compliment on how good my natural hair looks when flat ironed, I don't want to relax.  But then I deal with two textures (heat straightened ends and new growth) and I wanna slap some relaxer on my head and call it a day.  Decisions, decisions....

Im in a rambly mood.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

MileHighDiva said:


> @TwoSnapsUp, I had to buy one like this after I remodeled my bathroom, because the drain changed to one of those pop up type drains.


 
That's what I have. I need a meshy like this


----------



## Froreal3

spellinto said:


> bhndbrwneyes: Yes, I'm looking for an actual protein boost (treatment).  I need something that will make a real impact in strengthening my strands (but won't make my hair super hard, safe enough to use weekly).  I heard 2 Min is a light protein conditioner, but I'm glad it's stronger than AO GPB because that really did notthing for me   Thanks for the suggestion, but I stay away from Nexxus products after a bad experience with one of their conditioners



spellinto I have used Aphogee 2 Minute as a boost. It is stronger than AO GPB. GPB is more like a balancing dc to me. It has good protein and moisture. Aphogee 2 Minute is more protein and your hair may feel a bit dry...nothing that a good DC can't handle though. 

I also like Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin Reconstructurizer. It is a leave in and a heat protectant as well. As a leave in, I like to spray it after I wash my hair, then put a moisturizing leave in on top. Too much will have your hair feeling dry, but you will notice a drastic decrease in small broken strands within the first one or two applications.  I used to use this every two weeks. It's a great boost.

Right now I am using Komaza Protein Strengthener. It gives great strength without the hard/dry feel. I use this every 4-5 weeks. I'm due for one soon as a matter of fact.


----------



## SuchaLady

tapioca_pudding 1. Joico is great. 2. Try wrapping your donut in silk. Or dont use one if you can help it. There are donutless-donut tutorials on Youtube. 3. Your last paragraph is my life 




tapioca_pudding said:


> I think Im going to switch to all Joico errythang.  Just keep it simple.
> 
> I hope my ends thicken up.
> 
> I'm wondering if wearing a donut bun every day will do more harm than good.  My ends are tucked away BUT I'm not sure if they will dry out; at the end of the day they feel okay (I always add extra butter to them).  I dunno.  It's such a convenient style.
> 
> Is it "using heat" if I use the blowdryer just to blast my scalp dry after a workout?  I don't use a paddle brush or anything, just the blowdryer on low to dry my scalp.
> 
> I have got to get better at flext rod sets.  Stop being lazy and use more flexi rods lol.
> 
> I don't know how to make curlformer/flexi rod sets last for more than one day.  After I go to sleep, it's a wrap.
> 
> Everytime I get a compliment on how good my natural hair looks when flat ironed, I don't want to relax.  But then I deal with two textures (heat straightened ends and new growth) and I wanna slap some relaxer on my head and call it a day.  Decisions, decisions....
> 
> Im in a rambly mood.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Once a year, I straighten my hair, and like clockwork, I miss my curls.


----------



## HanaKuroi

My hair is a lint magnet today! What on earth is going on. It is like someone is throwing dryer lint at my head.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen

Just finished flat ironing my hair and I hate it. My ends would not straighten, plus, I need a trim too. Going to wash this mess out and do a really good deep conditiong tomorrow.


----------



## SuchaLady

Going to roller set tomorrow or Wednesday. Not looking forward to it


----------



## Lilmama1011

I can't wait to  cut my hair evenly in 5 to 7weeks from now. And from there I will try to cut once every year. I can't stand the fact that the front ends look so thin and the back is fine but my back is shorter. I don't like short hair but it grows back  very quickly. I'm starting not to like curl formers because it doesn't tuck my ends in the way flexi rods do. I'm like three seconds from taking scissors and giving my front ends a 3 inch cut, I can't bare to look at my ends. The only reason why I did the curl formers was because SO wanted me to do so. They only last for like two days. I slept normal yesterday and the left front curls look chaotic. You have to sleep like a princes for it to last


----------



## tapioca_pudding

SuchaLady thanks lol! I found a silk covered donut bun on etsy, not sure if I'm going to order or not.  

The "to relax vs stay natural" struggle is real..


----------



## NGraceO

Froreal3 said:


> spellinto I have used Aphogee 2 Minute as a boost. It is stronger than AO GPB. GPB is more like a balancing dc to me. It has good protein and moisture. Aphogee 2 Minute is more protein and your hair may feel a bit dry...nothing that a good DC can't handle though.  I also like Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin Reconstructurizer. It is a leave in and a heat protectant as well. As a leave in, I like to spray it after I wash my hair, then put a moisturizing leave in on top. Too much will have your hair feeling dry, but you will notice a drastic decrease in small broken strands within the first one or two applications.  I used to use this every two weeks. It's a great boost.  Right now I am using Komaza Protein Strengthener. It gives great strength without the hard/dry feel. I use this every 4-5 weeks. I'm due for one soon as a matter of fact.



Is there anywhere you can buy the komaza in stores?

NGraceO


----------



## SuchaLady

tapioca_pudding it really is. I'm going to "stretch" indefinitely. If I hate it I can go back relaxed easier than I could natural


----------



## tapioca_pudding

SuchaLady girl you're preaching to the choir..... I FEELS you. I'm "stretching" with BKT treatments but those get old (and expensive) real quick.


----------



## SuchaLady

tapioca_pudding What brand? That's my plan for when I reach one year post.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

SuchaLady I bounce around but mostly Marcia Teixeira Chocolate BKT.


----------



## SuchaLady

tapioca_pudding does your hair revert after awhile? Does it work well with your relaxed length? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## tapioca_pudding

SuchaLady no problem!!

Okay so the first few weeks I get minimal reversion... then after that I do get some reversion.  I am fully natural but my ends are straight-ish from heat and prior BKTs.  I have no issue with this, nor do I consider it "damage" as some may think.

I know ladies who are relaxed that still BKT with absolutely no issue.


----------



## SuchaLady

tapioca_pudding How reassuring. Thank you! Even with my love of relaxed/straight hair I'm gonna be so mad if I "stretch indefinitely" and BKT only to be left with straight hair again


----------



## tapioca_pudding

SuchaLady I hear you!!! You should check out the BKT thread because there are some ladies who don't want the straight look, and they list which BKT they use which gives them great reversion, just extra smoothing.


----------



## sharifeh

The thing I hate about this indefinite stretch I'm doing is being presentable for events that I have to go 
I have events this weekend AND next weekend and I cannot afford to get my hair done twice in 2 weeks nor should I ever use heat that often 
I swear if I had nobody to see and I didn't have to look cute I would have no problem with this whatsoever because I'm not even vain like that 

Also I want to get the design essentials treatment done now

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh I think the DE treatment would be the best option for you. You mentioned wanting straight hair while working out. From what I read your hair will be more humidity and sweat proof. Idk how you feel about headbands but they help alot too. I just didnt take this option because it wouldnt make sense to put the treatment on my hair while planning to do an actual BKT in a few months. 




sharifeh said:


> The thing I hate about this indefinite stretch I'm doing is being presentable for events that I have to go
> I have events this weekend AND next weekend and I cannot afford to get my hair done twice in 2 weeks nor should I ever use heat that often
> I swear if I had nobody to see and I didn't have to look cute I would have no problem with this whatsoever because I'm not even vain like that
> 
> Also I want to get the design essentials treatment done now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

If I ever see anyone I know flat ironing their sons hair  
I'm afraid I will be pulling them to one side and having a ill talk with them


----------



## lux10023

been in meetingscall day and my hair has like an inch of fuzz/static going on due to the hat i wore today...

i work with all yt pl...if i was around my ppl you know a fellow sistah would've pulled me to the side like girlll you may wanna brush that down or comb that...
no bob and sally are like hey lux... big smiles...smdh lol


----------



## Smiley79

I cut down a section of my hair and I don't care. A small section of my leave out from weaves was terribly heat damaged...I mean it stuck out like a sore thumb as if I relaxed a portion of my hair. I put the scissors to almost every strand that was beyond remedy and I don't care. It's small but noticeable only if you open up and seperate my hair. I don't see what I was holding on too. I know it's crazy because I will forever have a tiny patch of hair that is shorter than the rest but I couldn't stand to look at it anymore! ughhh.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I hate my hair


----------



## tapioca_pudding

TwoSnapsUp - Why? 

I have GOT to learn to stop needing control over my hair.  It's okay if my braid out doesn't fall perfectly or looks a little "big".  It's okay.  I will be okay.  One bad hair day will not kill me.  It will be fine.  Woo woo woo.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Happy happy joy joy! Wallybusturds had a garnier frutis moisture remedy 4 piece set for $9.88!!! I hope last night wasn't a fluke and this line works well for my tangle prone relaxed hair. After last nights Co wash my hair feels so good!!!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

@tapioca_pudding I always get emotional when my new growth becomes difficult to manage. I'm only about 8 weeks post and am trying to stretch til the end of the year. My hair is all puffy, looks horrible. I don't look right with twists outs and braid outs and with major shrinkage, I look horrible with short hair. (I regret not taking care of my hair when it was APL and longer) All I can manage at this point is a puffy looking bun, which looks like I didn't feel like combing my hair. 

I flat ironed today and the heat didn't flatten the roots at all. I can't wait until my hair is long enough to style better during these harder weeks.

I'm going to do what I did years ago when my hair was so short and I got tired of dealing with it: Let the ladies at the Dominican salon take care of it. It grew fast when they took care of it for me.



tapioca_pudding said:


> @TwoSnapsUp - Why?
> 
> I have GOT to learn to stop needing control over my hair. It's okay if my braid out doesn't fall perfectly or looks a little "big". It's okay. I will be okay. One bad hair day will not kill me. It will be fine. Woo woo woo.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

TwoSnapsUp I TOTALLY understand that stage where you hair wants to do it's own thing and you're not feelin it... Have you ever tried flexi rod sets or curlformers?  They help hide newgrowth and last for a while.  I really hope you find something that works for you... it can be hard but it's definitely doable.  It takes trial and error for sure.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

tapioca_pudding said:


> @TwoSnapsUp I TOTALLY understand that stage where you hair wants to do it's own thing and you're not feelin it... Have you ever tried flexi rod sets or curlformers? They help hide newgrowth and last for a while. I really hope you find something that works for you... it can be hard but it's definitely doable. It takes trial and error for sure.


 
The short curly styles just don't work for me and I don't like how I look in them. Ah well, back to getting blowouts.


----------



## Holla

I feel some kinda way about seeing naturals stretching the life out of their hair just to say they are BSL, WL, TBL, etc.  That's like standing on my tippy toes to measure my height.


----------



## Lilmama1011

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I hate my hair



im hating mines as well. my front ends are so thin and my curl formers are just making them stick out because it didnt curl because it was to thin to take on a curl form and i seriously want to grab scissors but waiting til im 10 to twelve weeks for a fresh relaxer and to do a blunt cut. at this point i don't care about the length but than again i do,  i want at least full shoulder length


----------



## HanaKuroi

No shade is being thrown by the following.

I am thin, tall, with a long neck and a long torso and long legs. I think we need our own growth milestones. 

If you took my head and put it on someone with a short torso and no neck, my hair would be bsl on them. It is going to take me twice as long to reach MBL. 

This has been bothering me for a while and is more frustrating to me than shrinkage! It is discouraging to me. 

I am going to measure my giraffe neck and come back.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## bronzephoenix

Hair at temples is thinning; scalp there is a bit sensitive... Is it something I did?! Something I used?! Hormones? Thyroid? Pregnancy?? 
The agony of not knowing if/when hair loss will stop or worsen.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ChocolatePie777

HanaKuroi said:


> No shade is being thrown by the following.
> 
> I am thin, tall, with a long neck and a long torso and long legs. I think we need our own growth milestones.
> 
> If you took my head and put it on someone with a short torso and no neck, my hair would be bsl on them. It is going to take me twice as long to reach MBL.
> 
> This has been bothering me for a while and is more frustrating to me than shrinkage! It is discouraging to me.
> 
> I am going to measure my giraffe neck and come back.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Maybe have length goals based on inches than were it fall on the body then......

for me mbl is about 17ish inches and  5'1"


----------



## HanaKuroi

ChocolatePie777 said:


> Maybe have length goals based on inches than were it fall on the body then......
> 
> for me mbl is about 17ish inches and  5'1"



I will break out my tape measure. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Had the quickest detangling session ever with my new paddle brush considering I haven't deranged my hair for over 2 weeks


----------



## spellinto

My hair feels really dry today.  I think it's the weather.  Tomorrow I will shampoo, use my protein treatment, and then use a niiiiice moisturizing DC to get my hair back in shape   I think I'll need to increase my conditioning in general this winter.


----------



## hnntrr

Thinking about washing my hair tonight and doing maybe some braids? I don't know. I do know I need to wash it cause its dry from gross winter air but I do not know what to do with my head right now. Maybe ill do a bantu knot out.


----------



## shasha8685

I am giving my mom a serious side eye right now. After complaining that her hair is hard to straighten and won't lay down, I straightened her hair for her tonight after she washed it. I suspected it was a technique issue because my mom's hair is really fine and should straighten without issue. I'm not going to get into how she wanted me to straighten her hair with globs of Cantu Leave In in it ( She claimed that it's a leave in conditioner so it was ok.....I made her wash it out. ). I get to blowing drying her hair and her hair straightened with minimal effort.

o.o

I was like "Ma...it doesn't lay down?" I then had to reassure that her hair will indeed stay straight even if I don't LOAD her hair with the Fantasia IC heat protectant ("Ma, I can't use the same amount of heat protectant on your hair as I do on mine b/c it will weigh you hair down) I followed up with a flat iron and her hair was all silky. I then had to show her how much Aveda anti-humectant to use (enough to cover the tip of my pointer finger). She didn't think it was enough. I told her it was.

I finished the night by telling her to stay away from Pink Lotion and cross wrapping her hair. I'm tired.


----------



## Tonto

I am due for a trim... I mean like an inch or an inch and a half... and I will go back to babying my hair like crazy. Hair grows back, hair grows back, hair grows back. Even if I don't make it to BSL this year, at least I will make it next year because I will turn myself into a protective style and deep conditioner monster. No more games. Let the real thing begin. I am VERY MOTIVATED. African women grow long hair.... and I'm done


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Think I'll install my first set of mini twist this weekend. Pray for me....


----------



## Frizzyb

Y'all 
   Trying to work up the guts to try to install some huge Senegalese twists. Never having had done it before. My confidence in this experiment is not that great. We shall see


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I give up. Getting a Dominican blowout today.


----------



## Hyacinthe

I wanna give up 2 n get an earlier than planned relaxer :-/

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have hair on my head, Some people don't.

#thankful


----------



## sharifeh

My nape is bananas 
So dry and brittle even though I moisturized it last night

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Wish I knew how to install twists or braids.


----------



## Saludable84

Sometimes I question if people want help, or just want answers. There is a really big difference. 

Don't ask me 50 millions questions thinking you'll cajole a "how about I just come and do it for you!" Out of me. It doesn't work like that. You have to make some effort. Please!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

Up 2 hrs earlier than I need to be -__- guess I can use this time to give my hair some love


----------



## Babygrowth

I can't wait to DC and play in my hair again.


----------



## hnntrr

My bantu knot out came out ok


----------



## tapioca_pudding

That awkward moment when you look at your join date and realize you still haven't made ****in APL.


----------



## SuchaLady

Sitting on the phone with the IRS when I could be washing my  hair. What good is a background check company if they are going to email me asking that I provide all the information?


----------



## MsDes

Do anyone on here use Entwine Couture products?? I am so tempted to try this line.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I got my Dominican blowout. I feel more put together now that my hair is done. My attitude is better too. My hair just looks neat, not like the hot mess I was rocking this AM.


----------



## Embyra

Lawd hair debates make me laugh you can always tell who caught feelings with their 10 paragraphs and memoirs


----------



## ImanAdero

When I finally wash out my hair I am going to retry a wash and go. I want to really get it down. They're so cute... Mine just always look frizzed out and crazy.


----------



## sharifeh

My hair is itching like crazy 
I wanna wash but I'm too lazy to rollers set etc 
I'll wait another day 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## missjones

I want some kinky twists.


----------



## Lissa0821

Looking forward to washing my hair tonight.  I just wish I could get my whole wash and set routine down to less than an hour from start to finish.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Whimsy please post a link to the tutorial of that bow/knot bun from your feature on againstallodds blog.  http://www.justgrowalready.com/2013/11/hair-story-feature-meet-dani-of.html

It looks perfect for the holidays!


----------



## Mahogony7

I want to know where I can buy Marley Hair online?Anyone got deets?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I need to do a garlic treatment I'm transitioning and my hair is breaking off


----------



## youwillrise

i think i'm going to wash and dc my hair a day early this week...so tonight.  give myself less to do this weekend.


----------



## Napp

tapioca_pudding said:


> That awkward moment when you look at your join date and realize you still haven't made ****in APL.



Who you tellin'! 


I need to stay away from scissors


----------



## Tonto

Can't wait to take out this sew-in... 12 more days to go!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So I fell for the okie doke and ordered from you knowing damn well you havent changed your business practices

Why do you print out a shipping label if you havent shipped it yet? I'd rather you not send me anything until you drop it off or arrange a pickup.


You sent it to me on Tuesday and my status hasnt moved since. 

cho! dis woman


----------



## SuchaLady

I wouldnt mind some Havanna twists but I feel like marley hair just looks so rough and abrasive


----------



## Embyra

Why didn't I modify this denman sooner :-/


----------



## Rocky91

Embyra said:


> Why didn't I modify this denman sooner :-/



You are so late girl  that's on some 2002 ****

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise

hmmmm...can i handle doing twists and actually keeping them in for a few weeks?  

i dunno, man.


----------



## SuchaLady

Now Im looking at Miss Jessie's products  I need something heavy for all this NG but the ingredient list doesnt justify the price


----------



## hnntrr

tryin to figure out what winter styles I can do until I get some hair. bantu knots took too long and didn't come out great. not willing to do that tonight. Might just flat twist it back into a pony tail for now.

_eta: I have A pack of marley hair. I wonder if I have the energy to do some short (about 6 inches) twists tonight. I just don't want to spend more than an hour and a half twisting up my hair....  _


----------



## sharifeh

Am I really gonna wash tonight? It's gonna take forever 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> Am I really gonna wash tonight? It's gonna take forever
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I was supposed to do the same. Im on my sofa instead.  Ill do it in the morning


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I just spent the last half hour or so watching relaxer update/retouch videos on YouTube & was totally enamored. The smooth, silky results were simply gorgeous, but strangely enough I have no desire to even potentially relax for once.

I always thought that if my strands weren't so fine & easily overprocessed I'd have a relaxer again by now, but I actually love the plush softness && density of my natural too much to turn back.

I'll probably be complaining again next week, but for the night me & my hair are in love


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@SuchaLady

Did you ever find the products you were looking for? When you say heavy do you mean something thick in creamy or creamy and dense? If both,  Isuggest Hairitage Hydrations. She's having a 40% sale currently, so you may be able to sample some things out.


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft No I havent found anything yet. I need something sooner though like tomorrow. I hope Walmart or the BSS doesnt fail me.


----------



## shortt29

Took a nap after work tonight and now I have the nerve to be under the steam machine preparing to rollerset...I have tons of nerve and will pay for this at work in the am


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't know how I'm going to do a blunt cut in a couple of weeks. I noticed in the back right side I have like four different obvious lengths because of those damn curl formers and when I yanked my hair out and didn't even feel it coming out which means it's broke not from the root but down the length. h well: I guess I will just still blunt cut the rest and dust the uneven parts and wait til that catches up. I think I will challenge myself not to trim for a year and just do minor dusting like every three months. It's time to retain some major length for once. I know how take care of my hair this retaining length so I need to limit my scissors from coming into contact with my hair for a while


----------



## HanaKuroi

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I don't know how I'm going to do a blunt cut in a couple of weeks. I noticed in the back right side I have like four different obvious lengths because of those damn curl formers and when I yanked my hair out and didn't even feel it coming out which means it's broke not from the root but down the length. h well: I guess I will just still blunt cut the rest and dust the uneven parts and wait til that catches up. I think I will challenge myself not to trim for a year and just do minor dusting like every three months. It's time to retain some major length for once. I know how take care of my hair this retaining length so I need to limit my scissors from coming into contact with my hair for a while



You had an incident with curlformers? I ripped some of DD's hair once. Ugh! I think my arms had gotten tired.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lilmama1011

HanaKuroi said:


> You had an incident with curlformers? I ripped some of DD's hair once. Ugh! I think my arms had gotten tired.  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Yes I did, I am so upset, this is like the fourth time. Curlformers are a great but I don't see how toy can not feel it ripping, even if it's coming from the middle. I like the way flexi rods curl my hair because it actually curls my ends, the curl formers have my hair sticking out and I only did a set because SO asked me to do it. I swear I won't be doing them for a while, either that or sell them


----------



## Blairx0

Lilmama1011 said:


> Yes I did, I am so upset, this is like the fourth time. Curlformers are a great but I don't see how toy can not feel it ripping, even if it's coming from the middle. I like the way flexi rods curl my hair because it actually curls my ends, the curl formers have my hair sticking out and I only did a set because SO asked me to do it. I swear I won't be doing them for a while, either that or sell them



Your post is timely. I was just thinking of buying some bootleg ones on eBay and trying again. Maybe I should re think


----------



## MileHighDiva

Lilmama1011 is your hair too long for the curlformers you have?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Blairx0 said:


> Your post is timely. I was just thinking of buying some bootleg ones on eBay and trying again. Maybe I should re think



why you gave them up? Blairx0


----------



## Tonto

11 more days before I see my hair again. I'll take the day off.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

The Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie works so well to smooth my edges down, I'm contemplating getting the gel/souffle to see how that works.


----------



## Embyra

Rocky91 said:


> You are so late girl  that's on some 2002 ****  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Please leave me  I really don't know what I was thinking 

I thought you were all out there butchering those denman removing rows and crap :-/ lool


----------



## Embyra

I need to wash and dye my hair I'll do patch test this weekend and then then it Monday


----------



## krissyhair

I feel like Christopher Columbus. I "discovered" curl formers today.


----------



## Blairx0

Lilmama1011 said:


> why you gave them up? Blairx0



I feel like now I have better understanding of how to style the curls, so I would get some use out of them; unlike before when I used them to stretch, but not smile


----------



## melissa-bee

Somebody said to me today, "are you trying to grow your hair out now"
Siggghh, That's what I've BEEN trying to do.


----------



## youwillrise

i love those moments when i'm doing something to my hair and i realize...ok, i am definitely retaining length...because sometimes i feel like i'm not holding onto any of the length i grow and i get frustrated blah blah blah.  i think it's because of the amount of shrinkage i have.  i decided to stretch my hair out to twist.  it looks like i can do some decent twists this go around.  the last time i tried to do them, my hair was kinda long enough...but not long enough to look really good...so i decided i would just wear my hair shrunken in a twa for the time being.  i really want to get back into the habit of wearing protectives, though...so hopefully it goes over well this time.


----------



## Lilmama1011

MileHighDiva said:


> Lilmama1011 is your hair too long for the curlformers you have?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



no its not,  i wish.  the way I'm going i will never be full apl with having setbacks and little ones. i know hair can't be perfect but damn


----------



## NGraceO

SuchaLady said:


> Now Im looking at Miss Jessie's products  I need something heavy for all this NG but the ingredient list doesnt justify the price



I've been singing that song since forever. Don't make no sense!! However, I am tempting to pay for the smell (of the buttercreme) 

NGraceO


----------



## Lilmama1011

i might not cut my front even with my back,  its not breaking so i might wait til my back grows a bit longer. ...


----------



## Napp

Buns are a no go with my hair. My ends always tangle up and start to dread in the bun. I decided to try mini twists again to see how that works.


----------



## ckisland

My hair has taught me that beauty really is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## naija24

Finally feeling sexy again because of my hair. I know it's growin so I'm less concerned about length. It'll get there eventually. 

I wish I understood protein before I BCed earlier this year. It was the missing ingredient my hair always needed. I'm three weeks post and my new growth is as soft as my relaxed hair. I'm probably gonna self relax in February at this point. 

Finally I'm about 4 inches from APL which is crazy to me. Full CBL and APL are about 2 inches apart on my frame. So now I'm completely indifferent about either goal. Either would be a win in my book


----------



## Victorian

I was planning on not straightening my hair again until I am about to head home for Christmas, but I really want to use my new hot air brush, and do a length check today.  *grabs heat protectant*


----------



## hnntrr

Thinking about trying a heatless blow out and then wrapping my hair overnight to see how straight it will get. My hair gets pretty smooth in twists outs so I think it might work. If this works I can wear my hair straight for awhile.


----------



## SuchaLady

Your hair ever behaves and you get scared?


----------



## ckisland

Cowashed today because my hair was at my dryness threshold. I used Pantene Cowash and I had the most bizarre film on my hair erplexed. I wasn't about to poo or anything, so I added Aussie Moist as my styler/leave-in to try something different. My hair looks really good and has a light hold!! I'm curious to see what it'll look like in the morning.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

One of natural co-workers straightened today and her hair looks SO good! I felt the pull of my GHD from work! But I think my hair is too fine for flat-ironing. Boo. 

I can't wait to play with my curlformers (Christmas present from Mom LOL) and see how close I can get to straight.


----------



## Victoria44

Thinking about blowing my hair out for a big trim


----------



## sharifeh

I wish I could do twistouts braidouts and Bantu knot outs 
They look so pretty on other people!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

So... My hair is great today. 

That is all.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

Can't wait until my Ovation gift pack comes in tomorrow!!


----------



## Napp

Why does it seem like my hair only likes expensive products?


----------



## Embyra

Watching this yt vid of someone trimming their 4c hair without detangling their hair which hasn't looked like it's been detangled in a good few weeks 

The vid is making me nauseous lol


----------



## spacetygrss

Good Lord my hair drinks up conditioner. I just used a 1/4 liter of conditioner just now and I could have used more. It just disappears into my hair.


----------



## ckisland

Embyra said:


> Watching this yt vid of someone trimming their 4c hair without detangling their hair which hasn't looked like it's been detangled in a good few weeks
> 
> The vid is making me nauseous lol



I wanna see .

Hair's got an interesting shape today, but at least my curls are intact .


----------



## Embyra

ckisland said:


> I wanna see .  Hair's got an interesting shape today, but at least my curls are intact .



  Here it is   http://youtu.be/rn6LrmZnRwg


----------



## ckisland

Embyra said:


> Here it is   http://youtu.be/rn6LrmZnRwg



 That wasn't a trimming video. That was a how to hack through your fro with some scissors . And should you be going at your hair like that when it looks dry and tangled as heck ?


----------



## Embyra

ckisland said:


> That wasn't a trimming video. That was a how to hack through your fro with some scissors . And should you be going at your hair like that when it looks dry and tangled as heck ?




Now you see why I was sick watching it loool

I just don't understand how or why she thought that would be a good idea  

I'm still upset thinking of it loool


----------



## Duchess007

Embyra said:


> Here it is   http://youtu.be/rn6LrmZnRwg



Wooooow.  I was yelling thru that whole thing. My hubby was like, "why are you still watching it then?" 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DoDo

Duchess007 said:


> Wooooow.  I was yelling thru that whole thing. My hubby was like, "why are you still watching it then?"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



 

My white male fiance said this:

"First of all why is she cutting her hair herself, why didn't she comb it out first, oh and she knows she is losing a lot of hair right now, right?"


----------



## Embyra

When I want to see nice 4c hair Ill just stick with my boo naturalme4c 

That other woman gave me high blood pressure


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Hmmm after all this time I thought my hair was a protein lover. Seems like it's more a protein acquaintance and prefers protein free conditioners.


----------



## SuchaLady

Embyra said:


> Here it is   http://youtu.be/rn6LrmZnRwg



She treats her hair like a toy. Have you ever watched any of her other videos? Im not sure if its for the views of if she just doesnt care.


----------



## hnntrr

SuchaLady said:


> She treats her hair like a toy. Have you ever watched any of her other videos? Im not sure if its for the views of if she just doesnt care.



I LOVE HER THOUGH


----------



## ms.tatiana

My edges are horrible, but I really wanna get a term because every time I take my weave down I cut my hair so it's very uneven, then I want to get individuals but I don't think my edges would survive, & I'm tired of weaves but I can't really do ponytails cause I have no edges..... What to do?


----------



## Blairx0

ms.tatiana said:


> My edges are horrible, but I really wanna get a term because every time I take my weave down I cut my hair so it's very uneven, then I want to get individuals but I don't think my edges would survive, & I'm tired of weaves but I can't really do ponytails cause I have no edges..... What to do?



Mayve a Wig?


----------



## ms.tatiana

Blairx0 said:


> Mayve a Wig?



That could be an option I just don't like the look & I would like a half wig but I don't have the hair in the front to really blend in


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

My hair is so dry in the back I'm going to try the LOC method. Hope that helps.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Embyra said:


> Here it is   http://youtu.be/rn6LrmZnRwg



Ooooooo. I wanted to slap her hands. That made no sense.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

SuchaLady said:


> She treats her hair like a toy. Have you ever watched any of her other videos? Im not sure if its for the views of if she just doesnt care.



Yeah I watched the rest of her hair vids like you said she has no idea what she is doing you can tell by the way she applies product and touches her hair 
In her recent vid she has relaxed her hair due to  hair breakage or something :-/


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I had a dream I was between APL & BSL. I was stuntin on heauxs left and right.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I am itching to flat iron my hair early. I really need to trim it too.


----------



## SuchaLady

Embyra said:


> Yeah I watched the rest of her hair vids like you said she has no idea what she is doing you can tell by the way she applies product and touches her hair
> In her recent vid she has relaxed her hair due to  hair breakage or something :-/



I have an unpopular opinion but I won't share it


----------



## DoDo

SuchaLady said:


> I have an unpopular opinion but I won't share it



You mean she should get a fade and call it a day?


----------



## SuchaLady

DoDo said:


> You mean she should get a fade and call it a day?



Something along those lines.  Her hair looks horrible relaxed as well.


----------



## divachyk

Some days I wonder how I even keep hair on my head


----------



## veesweets

SuchaLady said:


> Something along those lines.  Her hair looks horrible relaxed as well.



I don't like to criticize others for how they choose to care for their hair, but watching that latest relaxed wash day video had me up in arms. I want to buy her a copy of The Science of Black Hair or something..


----------



## DoDo

veesweets said:


> I don't like to criticize others for how they choose to care for their hair, but watching that latest relaxed wash day video had me up in arms. I want to buy her a copy of The Science of Black Hair or something..



I think she looks really good with short hair. She has the face for it, and I am beginning to think that she knows that and has found that she gets more attention being messy rather than careful with her hair care. I think she may be doing it for views and for entertainment purposes at this point.


----------



## SuchaLady

veesweets said:


> I don't like to criticize others for how they choose to care for their hair, but watching that latest relaxed wash day video had me up in arms. I want to buy her a copy of The Science of Black Hair or something..


----------



## shasha8685

I hate the way my buns look when my hair is bone straight. I like having some  texture and fullness to them...


----------



## Embyra

Double post...


----------



## Embyra

veesweets said:


> I don't like to criticize others for how they choose to care for their hair, but watching that latest relaxed wash day video had me up in arms. I want to buy her a copy of The Science of Black Hair or something..



Sigh I just watched the vid of her washing her relaxed hair,.... Why is she rubbing her hair into a ball while washing it   
I thought people with textured hair knew this white people move was not for them   
I can't take it I'm mad you mentioned this vid and my nosey *** had to go watch  
 Where is that grandpa Simpson gif leaving the bar that's how I feel right now :-/ lol


----------



## HanaKuroi

Embyra said:
			
		

> I can't take it I'm mad someone mentioned this vid and my noisy *** had to go watch
> 
> 
> What is wrong with your behind? Why is it noisy?!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## bellatiamarie

So we were getting ready for church yesterday morning... I'm natural and I washed/conditioned/chunky twisted my hair on Saturday night... I used Shea Moisture's Curl & Style Milk... Yesterday morning my hair wasn't completely dry which it usually takes a while to dry... So as I'm brushing my hair into my pony for my marley bun... I notice that the gel combined with the style milk is leaving a nasty residue... I'm already late for church but I decide to cowash my hair and do an updo wash and go type thingy... So after I end up spending almost an hour on my hair which should've only taken me 10 minutes to style... My 16 year old sister who had a relaxer and press done at the salon the day before on Saturday combs her wrap down and comes to me and hands me the comb saying "I don't know what to do with my hair"... My reply after i sideeyed and rolled my eyes so hard... "lil girl please get out my face" BOL that was so mean but I was already going through it with my hair and she just went to the salon on Saturday... I was already feeling some type of way seeing her bouncy, flowy hair... Then she come to me with that mess... Girl, please get on some where... Sorry had to vent


----------



## Embyra

["HanaKuroi I just said to my friend how iphone auto Correct will have you looking illiterate   

I see I have been jinxed too lmaooo


----------



## HanaKuroi

Embyra said:
			
		

> I just said to my friend how iphone auto Correct have you looking illiterate     I see I have been jinxed too lmsoo



Hahahahaaaaa. I knew it was autocorrect. It happens to the best of us.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Embyra

HanaKuroi said:


> Hahahahaaaaa. I knew it was autocorrect. It happens to the best of us.  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Thank you for your non judgement during this difficult time for me lool


----------



## faithVA

Embyra said:


> Yeah I watched the rest of her hair vids like you said she has no idea what she is doing you can tell by the way she applies product and touches her hair
> In her recent vid she has relaxed her hair due to  hair breakage or something :-/



I can't see the video but are you talking about GlamFun? It sounds like something she would do.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Embyra said:


> Sigh I just watched the vid of her washing her relaxed hair,.... Why is she rubbing her hair into a ball while washing it
> I thought people with textured hair knew this white people move was not for them
> I can't take it I'm mad you mentioned this vid and my nosey *** had to go watch
> Where is that grandpa Simpson gif leaving the bar that's how I feel right now :-/ lol



@Embyra

Here you go!


----------



## SuchaLady

faithVA said:


> I can't see the video but are you talking about GlamFun? It sounds like something she would do.



It's so bad that you were able to guess that


----------



## faithVA

SuchaLady said:


> It's so bad that you were able to guess that



She's the only one I could think of. She seems to be happy in her own little world. I will check out the video when I get home.


----------



## Embyra

faithVA said:


> I can't see the video but are you talking about GlamFun? It sounds like something she would do.



Lmaoooo out of all the you tubers you guessed correctly


----------



## SuchaLady

faithVA said:


> She's the only one I could think of. She seems to be happy in her own little world. I will check out the video when I get home.



She seems to enjoy damaging her hair


----------



## Froreal3

SuchaLady said:


> She treats her hair like a toy. Have you ever watched any of her other videos? Im not sure if its for the views of if she just doesnt care.



She seems to want her hair to do things that it may not want to do.  She made a funny 4c wash and go "rap" video...but yeah...jokes are usually serious.

ETA Wash N Go rap song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obLbD635Flc

Her Creamy Crack Holy Grail Parody Vid: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tFJAuxhNjk


----------



## youwillrise

interesting...i just watched a video of this girl and she put a scarf on her head to lay the hair flat and smooth...but then she pulled it off all sloppily.  like...i was expecting her to remove the scarf carefully by untying the back and then lifting it off of her head ever so gently...but no, she just WHOMPED it off.   ((shrugs))


----------



## SuchaLady

Froreal3 said:


> She seems to want her hair to do things that it may not want to do.  She made a funny 4c wash and go "rap" video...but yeah...jokes are usually serious.



Well she said that was the only option her dermatologist gave her because her scalp can't take much tension. She then realized that the doctor wouldn't understand that she couldn't do that with her hair type. Hence the song. I actually kinda feel bad for her


----------



## Embyra

SuchaLady said:


> Well she said that was the only option her dermatologist gave her because her scalp can't take much tension. She then realized that the doctor wouldn't understand that she couldn't do that with her hair type. Hence the song. I actually kinda feel bad for her




Yeah her weaves in the past she said were very tight yet she kept going back and got like 5 of them or something and joked and said they were root snatching braids :-/

I dunno but tension on my roots is one thing I don't play with I once paid £100 for a weave and took it out two days later as it was way to tight **** around with that tension and you will pay the price later


----------



## nicole625

Since I've been gone from this site for awhile, I feel so overwhelmed with information whenever I log on now.  :-(


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I'm eyeing these satin rollers. Want to try them.


----------



## Lilmama1011

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I'm eyeing these satin rollers. Want to try them.



they are good because they are light weight and won't break your ends if you choose to hang ends only and comfortable to sleep in, feels like sleeping on pillows unlike curl formers and etc


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Lilmama1011   Thanks!

Can I used them on wet hair? Say, if I wanted to try and flatten my new growth. I'm trying to stretch until New Years.



Lilmama1011 said:


> they are good because they are light weight and won't break your ends if you choose to hang ends only and comfortable to sleep in, feels like sleeping on pillows unlike curl formers and etc


----------



## Lilmama1011

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Lilmama1011   Thanks!
> 
> Can I used them on wet hair? Say, if I wanted to try and flatten my new growth. I'm trying to stretch until New Years.



no, not flAtten new growth, it wouldn't have enough tension.  magnetic rollers would be best 
TwoSnapsUp


----------



## KinkyRN

Took out kinky twist to wash and redo. Why is my hair actin the fool? Man I am tempted to go to the barber and just shave it off!!


----------



## jbwphoto1

I was going to get a poncho for the winter instead of wearing coats and jackets, but can't figure how to work that without the risk of messing up my hair each time I put it on and take it off.


----------



## Embyra

Finally washed my hair but not in the mood to style it 

Left a lot of shea moisture con in and will just bun  it hopefully it doesn't react badly with blue Eco


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My birthday's this week so I'm taking my out my twists and getting my hair straightened for the first time in 2 months.  I'm looking forward to seeing my growth but I'm not going to lie, I love my hair in twists, especially the ease of wash days.  Can't wait to have them re-installed.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

I really don't understand hair vloggers that try to look and talk cute in their videos (pursing their lips, winking, batting eyelashes, talking in a voice that is not their normal voice, all that stuff) when their audience is all female. I just want to see what you put in your hair, how you style it (night time maintenance and morning refresher if applicable), brief review of the products used especially if it's your first time using it, and the end results. I don't understand why they put their clubbing outfits on and spend 2 hours doing their makeup for a da** 5 minute YouTube video.


----------



## hnntrr

Thinking about getting some perm rods...or even straws to try a twist out, my ends don't stay locked so many curling them will keep them together. I get way less SSK's stretching my hair then WNG.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

bhndbrwneyes said:


> I really don't understand hair vloggers that try to look and talk cute in their videos (pursing their lips, winking, batting eyelashes, talking in a voice that is not their normal voice, all that stuff) when their audience is all female. I just want to see what you put in your hair, how you style it (night time maintenance and morning refresher if applicable), brief review of the products used especially if it's your first time using it, and the end results. I don't understand why they put their clubbing outfits on and spend 2 hours doing their makeup for a da** 5 minute YouTube video.



There was a point in time where I felt this way too, but now I'm begining to understand that physical appearance/staging of recording space/infectious personality/etc., all lend themselves to being a successful youtuber; of course there are exceptions to the rule && people that can be over the top.

I look at it this way, I side eye people who tell me they can hook my hair up & their heads look like who dun it; if a beauty blogger doesn't use their own advice will viewers take them seriously? 

A couple of folks I follow have made YouTube a business venture; they're pulling endorsements, vacations/event appearances, free products/equipment/gift cards/checks & the list goes on. If their presentation bugged me I'd unsubscribe, but I can't knock the hustle or the effort they put into branding themselves.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

DivineNapps1728 said:


> There was a point in time where I felt this way too, but now I'm begining to understand that physical appearance/staging of recording space/infectious personality/etc., all lend themselves to being a successful youtuber; of course there are exceptions to the rule && people that can be over the top.
> 
> I look at it this way, I side eye people who tell me they can hook my hair up & their heads look like who dun it; if a beauty blogger doesn't use their own advice will viewers take them seriously?
> 
> A couple of folks I follow have made YouTube a business venture; they're pulling endorsements, vacations/event appearances, free products/equipment/gift cards/checks & the list goes on. If their presentation bugged me I'd unsubscribe, but I can't knock the hustle or the effort they put into branding themselves.



I understand that. I guess I'm talking about those over the top ones and I think I've just seen a lot of them lately. Yes, I will not take hair advice from someone whose hair looks ratchet but I will take hair advice from someone who doesn't have any make-up on....just wouldn't take make-up application advice from her lol


----------



## Embyra

Used Eco protein gel for the first time the one with the black lid 

Never used a protein gel or any sort of brown gel remember the horror stories of relaxed girls back in the day and their broken edges from it 

But I moisturised well so let's see how it goes


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I bought a relaxer today. I swear I feel like I have contraband.


----------



## Saludable84

tapioca_pudding said:


> I bought a relaxer today. I swear I feel like I have contraband.



Girl, I ease on down the road when I buy mine!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ChasingBliss

Is Bigen dye really permanent or does some of it fade out in a few days. I refuse to believe that gray are already returning in less than a week. Then again that would mean that inversion has worked.


----------



## SuchaLady

Im most irritated with my hair not being the same length. It makes it look short when it isnt.


----------



## greenandchic

So glad I took 1/2" off last week.  Less tangles, breakage, and my hair looks better...


----------



## SuchaLady

Blueberry Passion Fruit Control Paste!


----------



## Duchess007

SuchaLady said:


> Blueberry Passion Fruit Control Paste!



LOL. That's all you have to say, huh?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I want Havana twists ASAP, but I don't want to buy & soak the hair && then be forced to wait for it to dry before I can install it. 

Hmpf.

A bun it is.


----------



## hnntrr

I don't know what to do with my hair. I really don't. This is so frustrating.


----------



## veesweets

SuchaLady said:


> Blueberry Passion Fruit Control Paste!




oooo, I love the smell of the original but that probably smells delicious!


----------



## youwillrise

30 years old today.. oh man...i dont even know what i feel right now.   hope this year brings 30 inches of hair growth...hahaha..if only it were possible


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

youwillrise

Happy Birthday!!!!

Enjoy your 30's.....40 comes around quick!


----------



## Tonto

Thinking about that inch and a half I will cut after I remove my sew-in... seems like I won't sleep well until then.


----------



## PureSilver

I'm so frustrated with this hair of mine. I haven't relaxed yet and the more i wait the more upset i become that i have to moisturize and keep my ends from falling off. Arrrgggghhhhhh


----------



## LaurenMechelle

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I'm eyeing these satin rollers. Want to try them.


Try them!  I got amazing curls with them on dry hair.


----------



## Saludable84

PureSilver said:


> I'm so frustrated with this hair of mine. I haven't relaxed yet and the more i wait the more upset i become that i have to moisturize and keep my ends from falling off. Arrrgggghhhhhh



How long are you stretching?


----------



## Hyacinthe

youwillrise said:


> 30 years old today.. oh man...i dont even know what i feel right now.   hope this year brings 30 inches of hair growth...hahaha..if only it were possible



Happy Birthday!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## veesweets

I've watched quite a few very positive reviews about soultanicals products this week but I shall NOT be tempted  Not even gonna test my luck


----------



## Babygrowth

youwillrise

(Singing) Happy birthday to ya! Happy birthday to ya! Happy birthday!

Ok I'm done.


----------



## divachyk

happy bday youwillrise

Babygrowth, I'm sure that sounded lovely.


----------



## DarkJoy

The ONE day I decide to straighten my hair in over a year and it RAINS.  the clincher is, it hasnt fully rained here in SIX MONTHS. SIX!


----------



## DoDo

veesweets said:


> I've watched quite a few very positive reviews about soultanicals products this week but I shall NOT be tempted  Not even gonna test my luck



 ...and we shall overcome!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@veesweets and @DoDo

Y'all know I ain't one to push.....BUT.....the knot sauce and platinum roots oils are BOMB.COM!


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @veesweets and @DoDo
> 
> Y'all know I ain't one to push.....BUT.....the knot sauce and platinum roots oils are BOMB.COM!



Girrrl...you know you wrong!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

DoDo


----------



## natstar

DoDo said:


> ...and we shall overcome!




Thank you! 

Im not doing black Friday this year!


----------



## Embyra

My bun held up nicely with the protein Eco

  Slept on it and it's still shiny from the oyin burnt sugar pomade

Even had some rain fall on it and it hasn't budged lol


----------



## ckisland

If I can't have long curly hair, I can at least have long straight hair.

Decisions decisions. . .


----------



## veesweets

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @veesweets and @DoDo
> 
> Y'all know I ain't one to push.....BUT.....the knot sauce and platinum roots oils are BOMB.COM!


 ..well If I order today I might get to try them by Christmas


----------



## faithVA

I decided to claim full SL when the sides of my hair touch my shoulders. I made the decision but was a bit discouraged at the same time. My hair on the sides currently reach the bottom of my ear. It is about 6" from there to the top of my shoulder. That means if I'm lucky and can retain what I grow, I will be claiming full SL next December.   I can't even begin to think about APL.

The bright side is, that during that year, every inch should give me greater styling possibilities. My regimen is improving and so is my hair. So maybe by 2015 I will be coasting.


----------



## hnntrr

Bought some braiding hair and going to braid it up for two weeks. At least it will give me a break from figuring out what to do with it.


----------



## SuchaLady

If high buns are your favorite style but breakage scares you flip your head upside down! I let gravity do all the work for me. I actually have to brush and smooth more for a low bun than I do for high.


----------



## ChasingBliss

LaurenMechelle said:


> Try them! I got amazing curls with them on dry hair.


 My goodness your hair is so beautiful. I love those shiny bouncy curls.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Can't wait for my bootleg extra wide extra long curlformers to get here! I ordered them at midnight and they're already on their way. I'm impressed! 

Hopefully with the right products I can semi-straighten my hair with them. All of a sudden I'm obsessed with straightening my hair.


----------



## brownb83

Adding a pump of aveada phomollient foam to each section of my rollerset after applying quick curls has improved my rollersets. 

Especially my perm rod sets, the curls stay defined longer.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Went home on lunch to spray my hair with SAAs to prep for my relaxer tonight.  Im hoping it will turn out as lovely as some of the heads I see here... And help me retain length.


----------



## jbwphoto1

DarkJoy said:


> The ONE day I decide to straighten my hair in over a year and it RAINS.  the clincher is, it hasnt fully rained here in SIX MONTHS. SIX!


 



DarkJoy, I'm sure your hair still looked fabulous.


----------



## DarkJoy

jbwphoto1 said:


> DarkJoy, I'm sure your hair still looked fabulous.



Ha! Than you! And guess what? It's coming down in buckets on day 2 and my hair is STILL straight! Muahaha!

 I'm winning rain! I'm winning! *cackles and shakes fist at sky*

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I have 19 inches from my current length to my goal length. Hopefully I can get there sooner than planned. I'm thinking about taking Priteva or some other HSN vitamin.


----------



## Jobwright

DarkJoy said:


> Ha! Than you! And guess what? It's coming down in buckets on day 2 and my hair is STILL straight! Muahaha!  I'm winning rain! I'm winning! *cackles and shakes fist at sky*  ____________ *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


How did you keep your hair from reverting or did you just tip between rain drops?


----------



## ckisland

DarkJoy said:


> Ha! Than you! And guess what? It's coming down in buckets on day 2 and my hair is STILL straight! Muahaha!
> 
> I'm winning rain! I'm winning! *cackles and shakes fist at sky*



 When I got my hair straightened for the first time in years, it rained for like a week straight. Like it was freaking down pouring and I was soooo mad, but my hair didn't poof or anything. It was freaking amazing . Last month when I straightened my hair it also rained, and my hair didn't revert. I didn't use any good products and got salon results, so I'm assuming a good blowdry and the flatiron temperature are the parts that matter.


----------



## SuchaLady

At the beauty school. I demanded a black girl  I don't have time for white people to be playing in my hair.


----------



## ckisland

Straight hair don't care, and lovin' it !!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I love my new growth its very responsive to the products I use, but I hate my texlaxed ends no matter what I put on it, its hard. This is going to be a long transition


----------



## Babygrowth

I found a salon that I really want to try. Its a natural hair salon but I'm like 6 months post with a lot of newgrowth and texlaxed so I figured I would try it out. But on their FB page I saw a status that said natural hair is much more versatile than relaxed hair and I know thats not true. Now I'm debating if I should go or not because I don't want anybody to be biased toward me and I know I'm not going natural.  I just don't trust regular stylists who 1) don't have much experience with this much newgrowth or 2) use 80% natural hair products. I don't like when "naturals" try to knock relaxed hair. I believe all hair is versatile and beautiful and my stylist should feel the same.


----------



## ImanAdero

Mmm mmmm good!


----------



## MissMyssie

The hair on the back of my head is at APL. I'm claiming it! lol. Even tho the hair on the sides of my head still have a good 2 more inches to grow. 

On that note, I now understand how some of you ladies have hairorexia :/

But I was super surprised to find out today that I was able to reach behind my back and grab my hair. I've never been able to do that before!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I need to quit it with these four ponytails I've been rocking all week. Looking like I'm straight out of the Color Purple. sigh


----------



## Tonto

The PJ in me is waking up somehow... I want to buy a lot of hair products but the thing is, I have a weave right now! Argg... I remember how that Jasmine and Henna Fluff Eaze by Lush felt in my hair... It was so luscious, so yummy, smelling so good... but 23 bucks though... is it worth it? I also want to purchase a bunch of powders - Cassia, Amla, Hibiscus-, I want to try those Carol's Daughter products, go bad to the 3 minutes miracles of Aussie moist, get some spirulina... God knows I need help.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Tonto said:


> The PJ in me is waking up somehow... I want to buy a lot of hair products but the thing is, I have a weave right now! Argg... I remember how that Jasmine and Henna Fluff Eaze by Lush felt in my hair... It was so luscious, so yummy, smelling so good... but 23 bucks though... is it worth it? I also want to purchase a bunch of powders - Cassia, Amla, Hibiscus-, I want to try those Carol's Daughter products, go bad to the 3 minutes miracles of Aussie moist, get some spirulina... God knows I need help.



Carols daughter is alllllllllways having sales. Don't worry about CD. Buy that later. Personally, I don't like her products anymore. They were great back in the day, but formulas changed for marketability. 

Hennasooq had a great sale on powders last BF. 

Tell me more about fluff eaze. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

I cussed out shea butter in that other thread 

And for some reason decided to apply the yellow line the conditioner as a leave in ...two days later my hair is crispy and dry :-/

I need to wash this crap out ASAP and stick to the pink line only 

I don't have a leave in it's all I have to my judgement was impaired :-/


----------



## Tonto

Embyra said:


> I cussed out shea butter in that other thread
> 
> And for some reason decided to apply the yellow line the conditioner as a leave in ...two days later my hair is crispy and dry :-/
> 
> I need to wash this crap out ASAP and stick to the pink line only
> 
> I don't have a leave in it's all I have to my judgement was impaired :-/





HanaKuroi said:


> Carols daughter is alllllllllways having sales. Don't worry about CD. Buy that later. Personally, I don't like her products anymore. They were great back in the day, but formulas changed for marketability.
> 
> Henna soon had a great sale on powders last BF.
> 
> Tell me more about fluff eaze.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


Henna Fluff eaze was THE BOMB! I kept it for 20 minutes and my hair was very yummy afterwards, easy to detangle, very very manageable, I almost didn't need to section my hair to do anything. I think that's why I'm thinking about going back to it lol


----------



## crimsonpeach

Going to get my hair flat-ironed on Monday and I'm sitting here worried that a) my hair isn't APL in the back like I hope it is b) the 6 months I waited to trim results in a lot of hair that will be needed to cut off c) the thinness of the front of my hair being worse than I think it is. 

I just need a clean/fresh start.  Hopefully this appointment will be that for me.


----------



## shasha8685

Finally got my hands on the Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed conditioner. Now I'm fighting the urge to wash my hair right now so that I can try it!


I like how this BSS in Alexandria carries a lot of the natural lines (Darcy's Botanicals, Qhemet Biologics, KBB, Bee Mine, etc.) but for some of those products, the prices are crazy!! $41 for some deep conditioner?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Got my hair straightened for the first time in nearly 3 months and it looks slightly shorter.  My stylist did trim the ends but only by 1/2 inch.  I thought I'd have some noticeable growth at this point with my hair being in twists.  I'm going to wear my hair straight for a few weeks to give my hair a break and I'm going back on Hairfinity starting today.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I need to find a curl enhancing gel that doesn't make my hair hard.....sitting here wearing a lovely curly helmet.


----------



## Tonto

Day 6 of the inversion method complete. One more day and I'll be done for the month!
I can't wait to take my weave out and baby my hair...
By the way, I have a question. How long does it take for Curlmart products to get to you ladies? Seems like I've been waiting for a week, paying 13 bucks of shipping smh...


----------



## YaniraNaturally

These curlformers hurt like a  I want to take them out. Now. Sigh. 

 

Beauty is pain. Even when you're not wearing it as a style the next day.


----------



## cherishlove

Happy to say I had the moment when you look in the mirror and don't even know it's you cause my hair was so long!!!  Yay for a double take.


----------



## Frizzyb

Went ten the BSS and got some barrett's for my daughters also picked up some bendy rollers for me the orange ones. Now to master the art of using them.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Tried a twist out. Didn't like it.
Trying Bantu knots. Maybe it will come out better looking than the twist out.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

My texlaxed ends are breaking off so badly I wonder if I should just go ahead and bc


----------



## Ogoma

YaniraNaturally said:


> These curlformers hurt like a  I want to take them out. Now. Sigh.    Beauty is pain. Even when you're not wearing it as a style the next day.



I have used them 3 weeks in a row and my only hurt when I put it too close to my scalp. Once I moved it down, it stopped hurting.


----------



## Ogoma

I am loving my hair so much these days I am scared something bad is about to happen.  Everything is on point. I wish I started this journey sooner. I would be at my goal by now. Will trim back to the top of my BS next weekend. At this rate, I will be MBL in March and possibly WL in the fall. Final goal is W-Hip early 2015. 

Life is on point for me right now. Everything is going so well externally, internally, and emotionally, I am waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## spellinto

My hair felt pretty nice this week considering I almost completely neglected it and tied it up in a bun every day.  Today I finally DC'd with SE MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment.  My hair always dries so soft and *fluffy* after this DC.

My hair actually felt and looked better before I put in leave ins, IMO...I think my hair's suddenly side-eyeing my CON leave in.  I hope not because I have 2 bottles to use up.  My hair loved it until this point so Idk what's up. Maybe its a build up reaction, probably just needs a good wash to get the same effect again.  Lacio Lacio still works like a dream though


----------



## spellinto

I may have to cancel my next touch up....money's lookin a little tight! I don't want to stretch too much longer though...


----------



## Anticipatience08

I'm so tired of this weave, but I'm only a few inches away from my ultimate goal. Maybe I need to experiment with new styles or new hair. I'm scared I'll ruin all my progress without a sew-in.


----------



## ilong

Ogoma said:


> I am loving my hair so much these days I am scared something bad is about to happen.  Everything is on point. I wish I started this journey sooner. I would be at my goal by now. Will trim back to the top of my BS next weekend. At this rate, I will be MBL in March and possibly WL in the fall. Final goal is W-Hip early 2015.
> 
> Life is on point for me right now. Everything is going so well externally, internally, and emotionally, I am waiting for the other shoe to drop.


 
Enjoy what you have right now - don't wait for the other shoe to do whatever it's going to do.   If it's going to drop - it's going to drop. Deal with it when it happens!

Bask in today's joy!!


----------



## ilong

Feeling hair lazy last couple of days.   Need to get motivated and get movin' only  7 months to reach first goal .


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Made my parts smaller while doing my marley twists....Bun is kinda massive.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I'm cutting off a inch tomorrow AND I CANNOT WAIT


----------



## Victoria44

I want to cut off like 2 in. Of my hair and just wear braids or weaves for like a year but I highly doubt I can find someone who would be willing to take the time to be gentle with my tangly hair.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

I want to straighten my hair to see what I'm working with lengthwise, but I'd rather wait til I can achieve longer lengths to stunt on those who side-eyed me wanting to grow long. Oops did my hair hit you in the face as I walked by?? My bad  o


----------



## naija24

That annoying period of your stretch where your new growth starts to puff up and out and in some way shortens the length of your hair? I swear my hair was longer last week.

Plus, I think my hair is much thicker this month. I had what feels like 6 weeks of new growth in just 3 weeks. I am not planning to relax until early January because I just dyed my hair but it's still really annoying


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I want to stretch pas the new year and GHE daily, but I can't find a full wig that is at least APL length. The search continues...


----------



## bronzephoenix

Thinking about lightening my hair ... I need to sit down somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## soulglo

I want to take down these twists badly. Hopefully my pay check is pretty hefty. I also want to feel my fro but I know I'll get tired of it after a couple of days
I need to find my wig


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I found a drain protector to cover my pop up drain. Yea!
This AM, I clarified with Neutrogena shampoo.
Then d/c with ORS banana conditioner
Rinsed it out and detangled with Hello Hydration d/c.
Air drying now, and my hair isn't making me angry so I'm pleased.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I found a drain protector to cover my pop up drain. Yea!
> This AM, I clarified with Neutrogena shampoo.
> Then d/c with ORS banana conditioner
> Rinsed it out and detangled with Hello Hydration d/c.
> Air drying now, and my hair isn't making me angry so I'm pleased.



I need one of those drain stoppers. What does it look like?


----------



## itismehmmkay

I'm wack af today.  Smooth and Shine gel??  Don't waste you time.  I only got it b/c I was out of Ecostyler and didn't want to pay $5 for the IC gel everyone talks about.  Oh top of that I have a pimple on my cheek and desperately need to do some facial waxing (including eyebrows) smh.  What am I doing???


----------



## ckisland

I know a lecture about the environment did not just make me feel guilty about straightening my hair!!! What the hell is wrong with me :/


----------



## Tonto

Can't wait to get myself a trim...


----------



## Ogoma

I was itching to give myself a trim this past weekend. Checked the moon calendar thing and it was listed as the dates to retard growth. The patience to wait until next weekend came so easily . I don't know if I believe in it, but I am not about to find out with my hair.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Gave myself a deep trim & a much needed hard protein treatment; I cut more than I planned & had minor regrets when I looked at the length lost, but my hair feels good so I'll live.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Thanksgiving hair. 

-W&G gel rake style. 
-Or do a curlformer set but I only have 16 since I'm waiting for the BF sale. So I'll have to work in sections. Not a great idea but I haven't seen my hair straight since May '12 so I think this and my test section is making me think this makes sense.


----------



## SuchaLady

Dont feel bad. I feel not an ounce of pretty today 




itismehmmkay said:


> I'm wack af today.  Smooth and Shine gel??  Don't waste you time.  I only got it b/c I was out of Ecostyler and didn't want to pay $5 for the IC gel everyone talks about.  Oh top of that I have a pimple on my cheek and desperately need to do some facial waxing (including eyebrows) smh.  What am I doing???


----------



## SuchaLady

I met a girl at a training today that says she washes and straightens her hair every 2-3 days. She tries not to go a week. 

She's black 
And relaxed


----------



## Babygrowth

SuchaLady said:


> I met a girl at a training today that says she washes and straightens her hair every 2-3 days. She tries not to go a week.
> 
> She's black
> And relaxed



Wowsers. What did her hair look like?


----------



## SuchaLady

Babygrowth Surprisingly thick. She had it cut into a bob and her hair didnt even have that frizzy look that people with a lot of split ends have. Idk if Im jealous or in disbelief. 




Babygrowth said:


> Wowsers. What did her hair look like?


----------



## Babygrowth

SuchaLady said:


> Babygrowth Surprisingly thick. She had it cut into a bob and her hair didnt even have that frizzy look that people with a lot of split ends have. Idk if Im jealous or in disbelief.



Lol! I wish...


----------



## YaniraNaturally

SuchaLady said:


> I met a girl at a training today that says she washes and straightens her hair every 2-3 days. She tries not to go a week.
> 
> She's black
> And relaxed



Ohh wow, you met me circa 2008-2010  Except my hair looked like crap. At least to me, everyone else (but Mom) thought it was great


----------



## SlimPickinz

My hair had mad definition today! Watch me sleep like a banshee and ruin it.


----------



## PureSilver

so since i've finally relaxed, tho my hair is silky i hate that fresh relaxer feel. Can't wait for friday to do my first wash and DC pamper it.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I need one of those drain stoppers. What does it look like?


 
This is the one I have:


----------



## Jobwright

I waited to post thislast week but thinking maybe PMS was causing my brain to turn to the left a bit, but I still have these thoughts...that my hair was so much more pretty and healthy looking before my HHJ.  I am trying to grow my hair out but seems the ends are thin and most everything I have tried here just does not work...oil rinsing leaves my hair too greasy, for days...AVJ made my hair dry and brittle...fenugreek, marshmallow and slippery elm does not detangle the way others proclaim...tea rinsing is good for color but that's it...LOC, LCO, LOCB, LOCB, all feels nice going on but leaves my hair weighted down and forget about wearing a straight style, it only weighs my hair down and/or makes it revert...buns are nice but require gel about 5 weeks post relaxer so my hair is then hard and requires me to wash more frequently...I have a million products trying to find the right one for the right times to use them...stretching causes either breakage or even more PJism trying to figure out what to use to keep both textures soft and pliable...switched to ORS relaxer from Optimum box but I think I really liked the optimum better...cowashing is cool but the time to air dry to a tangled mess is not the life.  I am a little pissy today and really fed up.  I guess in honor of Thanksgiving, I should just be thankful to have hair and just get over it.  I will either need to start back with wigs or give up the ghost and cut to a thicker bob, or get some stock in the ECO company because that's about all I can deal with these days and let go of any dreams of long lush flowing hair.  #discouraged


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Jobwright Don't be discouraged. At least you know all the things that didn't work. Maybe go back to the basics...clean scalp, conditioned strands and keep your ends protected. I find that all that other stuff is just extra. My step daughter is starting to learn how to care for her own hair. She asked me to recommend some websites to browse around on and it's a shame that I couldn't think of any. (Yes I love my LHCF sistas but it's just too much extra stuff that I think would deter her from the basics) I just told her to be careful of the info out there in the internet streets and just stick to the basics because the other stuff can be overwhelming.


----------



## Napp

I'm thinking about relaxing my hair or doing a bkt to loosen my curl somewhat. It seems like natural isnt for me. i cant do anything with my hair except wear a wash n go or a bun. I really miss my rollersets.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp said:


> I'm thinking about relaxing my hair or doing a bkt to loosen my curl somewhat. It seems like natural isnt for me. i cant do anything with my hair except wear a wash n go or a bun. I really miss my rollersets.



I say wait until your hair is a lot longer before you make any permanent alteration to it. Going through rough times right now doesn't mean it will always be rough. If after some significant growth you still feel the same, go for it. Growth made a big difference for me.


----------



## Napp

whiteoleander91 said:


> I say wait until your hair is a lot longer before you make any permanent alteration to it. Going through rough times right now doesn't mean it will always be rough. If after some significant growth you still feel the same, go for it. Growth made a big difference for me.



ill probably wait until my hair is one length again. until then i may go back to straightening or light smoothing treatments.


----------



## caliscurls

Napp said:


> I'm thinking about relaxing my hair or doing a bkt to loosen my curl somewhat. It seems like natural isnt for me. i cant do anything with my hair except wear a wash n go or a bun. I really miss my rollersets.



Hey Napp I was natural for several years and then relaxed because I was wearing my hair straight all the time....I now realize I'm better off as a straight hair natural with the option to rock my curls when the mood strikes. My hair does better straight but I enjoy the versatility of the curls thus my transition back to natural using keratin treatments. These treatments are really helping me have the best of both worlds...and I was thinking SoftLiss may help me get that straight roller set without using curlformers after our chat the other day. Anyhow,co-signing on the idea of waiting a bit before you decide.


----------



## Napp

caliscurls said:


> Hey @Napp I was natural for several years and then relaxed because I was wearing my hair straight all the time....I now realize I'm better off as a straight hair natural with the option to rock my curls when the mood strikes. My hair does better straight but I enjoy the versatility of the curls thus my transition back to natural using keratin treatments. These treatments are really helping me have the best of both worlds...and I was thinking SoftLiss may help me get that straight roller set without using curlformers after our chat the other day. Anyhow,co-signing on the idea of waiting a bit before you decide.




thanks! i think I feel this way because it has been a few months since ive done any kind of smoothing treatment. I guess I'm feenin for a keratin treatment

I'm thinking of trying the qod white.


----------



## spellinto

I'm so over my ends.  I can't stress myself out trying to fix them from whatever drama they're going through.  I'll ask my stylist for help but at this point I'm just exasperated and doing whatever the heck I want to regardless of how they act.


----------



## bronzephoenix

WHYYY would I wait 2 weeks to address shedding??? 

Half of my hair is gone


----------



## ImanAdero

My feature on Black Girl with Long Hair went up!

:oes the cabbage patch::


----------



## RUBY

I'm looking at my product stash and honestly think I don't need to be buying anything else this Black Friday.


----------



## Tonto

Removing my sew in tomorrow, my scalp is already dancing Makossa...
I wonder if I will have the patience to wash it the same night, detangle, do a light protein treatment, flat iron and trim... I just want to get rid of those ends...


----------



## ckisland

Straight hair lasted 5 days, and reverted with no problems  . But I see why people take breaks from the forum and other online hair stuff. My hair is longer/bigger than most of the naturals I see in person, but being online makes me feel like a bald-headed scaly-wag  . These chicks keep popping up with only 3 years under their belt and they completely blow my hair away. It makes me feel like I've been wasting a chunk of my life in hair world and I have nothing to show for it .


----------



## MileHighDiva

ImanAdero

Nice feature at BLGH.  Beautiful and lush hair,


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva said:


> ImanAdero
> 
> Nice feature at BLGH.  Beautiful and lush hair,



Nice! ImanAdero


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I think I will try this coloring thing tomorrow since I don't have anything else planned.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Bought a full wig and waiting for delivery. I ordered Outre Mina LF.
But now my friends want to go out this weekend and since I don't feel like flat ironing my hair, I may go out to the store and buy a lace front.


----------



## sounbeweavable

I really wish my hair would grow just a few inches longer because thanks to an old, short haircut my sides are progressively shorter than the back. If the sides were closer to SL, it wouldn't be as obvious. *sigh*


----------



## Arcadian

So I went through my old relaxed hair stash, and pulled out the Elasta QP Mango Butter  

I've been natural for a while, my hair actually still loves this stuff.  I know I have an older formula, I think I may cry when its all gone.

People have asked if I've gone natural because I'm no chemical and I have to say no, thats not it.  I'm natural because I'm freaking lazy

-A


----------



## whiteoleander91

anyone else having trouble finding shea moisture anti-breakage masque? cant find it at my usual hook-ups


----------



## Ogoma

I really want to start making my own products, but I have way too many things for all of that right now. I have been making my own candles and enjoying it so much. I am going to explore soaps and liquid soaps next. I need discipline not to buy too much stuff so I can start making my own hair products at the end of next year.


----------



## SuchaLady

You can't help but wonder what kinda job someone with 30 inch weave has.


----------



## naija24

Inversion worked!!! I'm at the salon and the rollers they used for at least the middle of my hair is significantly larger than the ones I used three weeks ago!! Yay!

Small victories. Not sure how long my hair is right now but I'm still skimming my shoulders. I'm also throwing out my Shea butter. It's too much protein for my hair I think


----------



## Ogoma

^^ I don't think shea butter has protein. It does contain natural latex that can feel waxy on some people's hair. My hair really didn't like it at all.


----------



## shasha8685

I want a nice bun look for tomorrow that isn't a high bun or a top knot.  

This Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner? I think it's a keeper!

I need to get me some JBCO...but I'm not paying $14 for that little behind bottle from the BSS. Amazon, here I come!


----------



## Renewed1

I'm so stoked about black friday sales!  All my favorite hair vendors are offering some nice discounts.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

My hair looked like crap today 

I was in love with the KCCC & KCKT combo and was planning to restock during the sales. I used it last night for my holiday style and realize that it gives me zero root definition (compared to Ecostyler Argan + leave in). 

15" of definition and 1" of frizzy, undefinedness.


----------



## divachyk

-Cannot wait for my TU
-Love wearing baggying under a scarf
-My new growth responds best to handmades while stretching
-GHE rocks
-I'm so back / forth on BF purchases


----------



## Tonto

Just removed my weave and I am so happy! Tomorrow things are getting real...


----------



## HanaKuroi

Why did I mess with my hair? Now it is 1am and I am fooling with so I don't look crazy on TDay.


Protein and DC now stretching my hair in braids?

The oven was drying out my hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

I used Eco styler a couple of days ago and for the first time it left flakes idk why because I moisturized and sealed before hand, it had to be something that didn't mix well


----------



## Lilmama1011

I did a braidout, it's super drawn up, lol, now I don't know what to do, great definition, but if don't want to be playing in my hair causing frizz trying to figure out what to do, any recommendation? Send videos my way ASAP


----------



## NIN4eva

Anxiously waiting on my Marley hair to arrive for my 1st set of loc extensions. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Napp

I am trying to figure out what bkt to buy but i cant make up my mind! There are so many options! I remember back in  day when there were only a few brands


----------



## winona

My husband really likes the oyin handmade burnt sugar pomade.  I had the fragrance but ran out and really don't feel like buying more (shipping was not good if you only wanted a small order).  Is there another man friendly fragrances that your SOs like?  Thanks for the deets


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I don't know why I stopped using HE none of your frizzness, just started using it again yesterday and my hair is soft and fluffy just like I like it


----------



## whiteoleander91

I tried the Shea Moisture African Black Soap Balancing condish today and my hair is sooooo stupid soft right now. Smells just like banana flavored Laffy Taffy/banana pudding. Nice slip. I have the purification masque too (finally found some!) I'll probably give it a try tomorrow. I want to try the shampoo from the line as well. Still can't find my anti-breakage masque :/


----------



## SuchaLady

Looking for some Black Friday/Thanksgiving weave deals.


----------



## hnntrr

I think I have the coarsest baby hair ever. My hairline feels like a Brillo pad. I wish the texture on my hairline matched the texture on my nape


----------



## whiteoleander91

hnntrr said:


> I think I have the coarsest baby hair ever. My hairline feels like a Brillo pad. I wish the texture on my hairline matched the texture on my nape



my mom and sis have really coarse hair, too. what products are you using/like? my sister's hair eats up Aussie Moist, HE Hello Hydration, lots of protein (she's relaxed). Same with my mom. Basically anything my hair hates, their hair loves lol. Their hair haaates anything Suave (well, I think my mom's hair likes the almond and shea condish).


----------



## youwillrise

bought vo5 island coconut (or whatever it's called?)...i guess it's a newer one.  havent used a vo5 conditioner in a minute...thought i'd get a few again. 

hopefully i like this one...i bought 4 bottles of it...thankfully, theyre only a dollar.  wont feel as bad if i dont like it lol...has anyone tried it?


----------



## hnntrr

whiteoleander91 said:


> my mom and sis have really coarse hair, too. what products are you using/like? my sister's hair eats up Aussie Moist, HE Hello Hydration, lots of protein (she's relaxed). Same with my mom. Basically anything my hair hates, their hair loves lol. Their hair haaates anything Suave (well, I think my mom's hair likes the almond and shea condish).



Right now still in the CG method and I am using:

Jasön 84% Aloe Vera Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioner
mop Conditioner
Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Protein conditioner / 4 Naturals Reconstructor
One n Only Hydration Masque (DC)
Eco Styler (OV)
 Curly Curl Souflee
Water
Coconut oil (sorta...I don't really put oil in my hair cause it makes it really hard ...I really need to find an oil that works for me).

My hair hates hates protein, it loved it when I was relaxed but now that I am natural I only use it if I really need it. I am going to try avocado and egg masque though to see if that might help.

I tried aloe vera gel and it didnt work too great  good for my skin though.

And Yeah my mom's hair is super fine and my sister's hair is medium. I got coarse hair from my dad (like legit you can see every hair that falls out my head) hahaha. Its just coarse and wiry especially the ends. I don't know why. Sometimes when I put moisturizer and eco styler my length is smooth but my ends are still wack but my hair line is like impossible.


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^When their hair is dry it can feel really wiry, too. I might have to look for some of those products for my mom, her hair isn't as particular as my sister's hair. Does your hair like panthenol?


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Just bought my barrel curlformers + dryer for 20% off!


----------



## Ogoma

I think I went to every website and kept putting things in my cart and taking them out. It was so hard for me to check out. Not sure why. I am happy with what I bought and I going to stop trying to force myself to buy other things.


----------



## Tonto

Finally... I Took out my weave, did a pre poo with my hemp seed oil. Washed the day after with the trader joe's tea tree shampoo and deep conditioned with Aubrey O GDP ( that stuff is in my staple list now, can't believe I waited so long to try it!), detangled, rinsed out, put some sweet ambrosia, TRESemmé heat tamer, the wrapping foam from Jane Carter and sat under the dryer. My blow drying process was easier, used the denman brush to detangle thoroughly. Flat ironed... with 370 degree so my hair didn't get that straight. Cut my ends... mistake. Next time I'll TRY to go to a professional, but I don't even know where to go for that, I don't want my hair burnt.
I know my ends still need to be trimmed... but maybe I don't know.
What do you think?


----------



## Lilmama1011

Tonto said:


> Finally... I Took out my weave, did a pre poo with my hemp seed oil. Washed the day after with the trader joe's tea tree shampoo and deep conditioned with Aubrey O GDP ( that stuff is in my staple list now, can't believe I waited so long to try it!), detangled, rinsed out, put some sweet ambrosia, TRESemmé heat tamer, the wrapping foam from Jane Carter and sat under the dryer. My blow drying process was easier, used the denman brush to detangle thoroughly. Flat ironed... with 370 degree so my hair didn't get that straight. Cut my ends... mistake. Next time I'll TRY to go to a professional, but I don't even know where to go for that, I don't want my hair burnt.
> I know my ends still need to be trimmed... but maybe I don't know.
> What do you think?



a dust not trim


----------



## ckisland

hnntrr said:


> I think I have the coarsest baby hair ever. My hairline feels like a Brillo pad. I wish the texture on my hairline matched the texture on my nape



The entire perimeter of my hair, from the front edges to the nape, is a brillo pad. What's worse is that the hair right above is like 3c/ soft 4a :/ . My edges have ruined many a style, but at least they're full Lol


----------



## Tonto

Lilmama1011 said:


> a dust not trim


oh ok I thought I would need to take off more


----------



## Nix08

Totally planned a hair pampering session today but ended up Black Friday shopping from 7-3


----------



## GettingKinky

Just saw an Asian woman with extensions at the airport. Her real hair was about SL but her extensions were MBL. I was surprised because most Asian women I know can grow their hair out very quickly and easily.


----------



## krissyhair

Just another 9 year old Indian girl with a waist length horse rope for hair. It's so beautiful that it doesn't deserve to be called a ponytail. What else is new?


----------



## hnntrr

whiteoleander91 said:


> ^^When their hair is dry it can feel really wiry, too. I might have to look for some of those products for my mom, her hair isn't as particular as my sister's hair. Does your hair like panthenol?


whiteoleander91
Whats panthenol?


----------



## whiteoleander91

hnntrr it's a common ingredient in hair products and is great for moisture. I look for conditioners with panthenol b/c my hair _loves_ it. It's in one of my favorite activator gels, too. 

http://urbanbushbabes.com/2012/04/benefits-of-panthenol/

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/products-ingredients/panthenol-hair-products


----------



## Napp

I feel like my hair will never grow back :-(


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp said:


> I feel like my hair will never grow back :-(



  don't make me have to cut you


----------



## alove15

Took out my marley twists but I'm still facing the remnants of my curlformer and flat iron binge. I'm going to continue w/ long term protective styles and keep up my trims. Really want my thickness back!


----------



## Ogoma

My dupe Curlformer was delivered today. The put the value at $5 so I don't have to pay any duty.


----------



## Ogoma

............,


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

If you ever wondered if things you put in/on your hair/scalp can seep into your pores and enter your body, try using henna for an hour or two and watch as your pee turns green, lol. Happens every time.


----------



## lamaria211

My son(20 months) just emptied a jar of ORS edge control on his head! !!


----------



## Ogoma

^^^^ hahaha


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have to detangle my hair but I dont want to use the old bottle of CTDG and I dont want to open the new jar of CTDG because its new, LOL.

I hate fighting to get the product out of the bottle. I wonder if I can split it open with a knife?


----------



## Ogoma

MyAngelEyez~C~U

Have you made a conditioning cleanser? I am thinking about mixing my own. I have been using 1/4 castille soap and 3/4 honey mixed with a few drops of bergamot and lemon essential oils as a face wash and my skin has been loving it. I have not had one break out and my skin feels so great when I rinse it off.

I want to mix my own conditioning cleanser and would like your thoughts on the recipe below:
1/8 cup Dr. Bronners baby mild castille soap
1/2 cup of TJ TTT
1/4 cup of honey
1/4 cup oil mix (equal mix of meadow foam seed, fractionated coconut oil, grapeseed, passion fruit seed, and broccoli seed oils)
Few drops of Rosemary, Myrrh, Sweet Orange Essential oil


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Ogoma, I haven't tried yet to, yet. I just use the conditioner I made as a co-wash, or just use shampoo on my roots only. But your recipe looks good. I had also given thought to adding a bit of Castile soap to some conditioner  Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## Babygrowth

lamaria211 said:


> My son(20 months) just emptied a jar of ORS edge control on his head! !!



Lol! My son keeps taking my comb and the water bottle and try to "do" his hair!


----------



## Ogoma

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @Ogoma, I haven't tried yet to, yet. I Judy use the conditioner I made as a co-wash, or just use shampoo on my roots only. But your recipe looks good. I had also given thought to adding a bit of Castile soap to some conditioner  Let me know how it turns out!



MyAngelEyez~C~U

I will attempt it sometime in the new year and will keep you posted. If you try it before I do, please let me know.


----------



## ms.blue

I'm going to actively grow my hair to waist length  in 2014 which means that no excessive trimming, more moisturizing treatments, better scalp care, better food consumption and protective styling.   I have been bsl for way too long...hopefully I could make it.


----------



## belletropjolie

I just felt like shouting this out somewhere since my IRL friends and family won't care buutttttt. *drumroll* I relaxed latst night and I'M FULL BSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes yes I still need to trim my ends but even when I trim I should still be at full BSL. I'm especially happy because I made MBL pretty quick (about 2 years) into my HHJ but it was the stringiest most chewed up ends MBL you ever saw lol.

I'm going on vacay next month and can't wait to take beach pics with my hair all streaming down my back and ish

If I can stay steady on course I'm hoping I can be full WL by this time next year. My milestones are now:

 - Grazing MBL by March
 - Full MBL by June or July
 - Full WL by December

Oh and because I know how we get down around here, pics included! 

eta: poof


----------



## MrsMelodyV

Sally is discontinuing the kerapro line. I'm so freaking sad!


----------



## Tonto

I just want to fast forward to June so I can have a Full BSL hair with sexy ends and a twist out to die for. Yes, a twist out to die for, that's my goal lol I will put a lot of effort in perfecting that art


----------



## hnntrr

Does anyone have any tips on washing the scalp with braid extensions in? I have hip length braids in and I need to wash my scalp but I don't want the braids to fall out.


----------



## Lilmama1011

lamaria211 said:


> My son(20 months) just emptied a jar of ORS edge control on his head! !!




Did it melt? Because the edge control is really thick or do you mean it scooped it out and put it on his hair?


----------



## Mahsiah

"You wash your hair too much. You're black and yo hair gon fall out"
"All those products you use is doing too much. Your hair is going to fall all the way out"

They always be the ones with the shortest hair tho.


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> "You wash your hair too much. You're black and yo hair gon fall out" "All those products you use is doing too much. Your hair is going to fall all the way out"  They always be the ones with the shortest hair tho.



No, they be the ones with the worse hair tho. But you can't tell them nothing; they are visual learners 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## thebelleofelle

sooooo if its okay to wash your body with shampoo can you wash your hair with body wash? something random my roommate asked!


----------



## Ogoma

Never thought I would see the day a vendor would be so upset because people bought products from her.


----------



## Ogoma

thebelleofelle said:


> sooooo if its okay to wash your body with shampoo can you wash your hair with body wash? something random my roommate asked!



My body wash is marketed as a 3-in-1 so technically yes. I wouldn't dare if I don't want a tangled dried up mess on my head.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I had plans to do my hair tonight, but I'm completely worn out so instead I read the weekend hair plans thread && now I'm prepping for bed.

Whenever I'm lazy, but my hair seriously needs doing I pretend like it's not a drawn out process to motivate myself to action. Tonight I'll be content with my reality check, a full nights sleep & a semi-dirty head instead


----------



## Anticipatience08

In the last month and a half before our wedding, I neglected my hair (my at home stuff, but kept up my appointments with my stylist so I'm doing well and I'm still on track). Tonight was the first night that I've washed and DC'ed in awhile. Fortunately, the wedding is behind me and I can obsess about my hair again LOL


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ladies, I just had an excellent customer service experience with Linda of Pretty Antoinette's. 

On BF, I ordered a silk beanie. Yesterday, I was contacted first thing in the morning with an apology that the size I wanted was not available in that style. She wanted to know if I wanted to cancel my order or take a different size. 

When I inquired if I could have the same color in another style but in the size I needed; she honored the request at the same discounted price. Please note that one I will receive is more expensive than the one I initially ordered.

Also, her communication style was ultra professional. She just earned a loyal customer. In the future, I'll be ordering beanies in other colors, scarves etc. due to her excellent and prompt customer service.

Please check her out at http://prettyanntoinets.com/


----------



## ilong

MileHighDiva - thanks for this post ^^^.  I checked her out and placed an order.


----------



## Lilmama1011

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies, I just had an excellent customer service experience with Linda of Pretty Antoinette's.  On BF, I ordered a silk beanie. Yesterday, I was contacted first thing in the morning with an apology that the size I wanted was not available in that style. She wanted to know if I wanted to cancel my order or take a different size.  When I inquired if I could have the same color in another style but in the size I needed; she honored the request at the same discounted price. Please note that one I will receive is more expensive than the one I initially ordered.  Also, her communication style was ultra professional. She just earned a loyal customer. In the future, I'll be ordering beanies in other colors, scarves etc. due to her excellent and prompt customer service.  Please check her out at http://prettyanntoinets.com/



I ordered three silk scarves from her last year, still in perfect condition


----------



## MileHighDiva

ilong said:


> MileHighDiva - thanks for this post ^^^.  I checked her out and placed an order.




ilong, I'm happy to hear that.  I want her business to THRIVE...we need more vendors that know how to communicate and handle their business.

Lilmama1011  when the holidays are over I'll definitely be picking up some silk scarves from Pretty Antoinette.  I'm happy to hear that yours where a good investment.


----------



## Victoria44

I've been so neglectful with my hair since starting grad school.  Now I'm inspired again to get it in the best health possible and treat it better


----------



## spellinto

I'm taking on a new regimen as suggested by my stylist.  I'm a little apprehensive but mostly excited to see what changes my hair goes through!


----------



## Meritamen

Naptual85 has my dream hair! Just saw her giveaway video for making 300,000 subbies and wow her hair is gorgeous. I hope my hair grows up to be as thick and long and healthy as hers one of these days.
This reminds me that I need to stop neglecting my body. All the ladies I admire eat right and exercise and it shows in everything from their skin to their hair. Ugh, I just need to get started with a routine.


----------



## Mahsiah

Hair needs to be washed but I don't feel like it


----------



## spellinto

How do you ladies keep your new growth stretched?  I want to keep my roots stretched out (without heat) while I'm waiting in between relaxers.  My stylist recommended wrapping, but I am looking for alternatives.  Suggestions?


----------



## Lilmama1011

spellinto said:


> How do you ladies keep your new growth stretched?  I want to keep my roots stretched out (without heat) while I'm waiting in between relaxers.  My stylist recommended wrapping, but I am looking for alternatives.  Suggestions?



Wrapping will break your hair off unless you flat ironed it and don't have kinky hair. But curl formers stretch the root (have to sleep like a princess to preserve the curls though I use to flexi rods and do pig tails at night and take them out and put a banana clip in and every night you can put the two flexi rods in it to have fresh curls every day


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My teenage nephews were talking about girls *per usual* 

Then they started to talk about what they liked. They finally got on hair and said this....

Nephew 1: They got to have pretty hair man. 

Nephew 2: Yes sir! It got to be long too. Like Auntie Mia long....

Nephew 1: RIGHT!

LAWD THAT MADE ME FEEL SO GOOD! Finally my hard work is starting to show *Insert Happy Chair Twerk Here*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

spellinto

I band my hair to air dry. I'll be 8 months post next week and I still air dry regularly because of this method.


----------



## Babygrowth

spellinto said:


> How do you ladies keep your new growth stretched?  I want to keep my roots stretched out (without heat) while I'm waiting in between relaxers.  My stylist recommended wrapping, but I am looking for alternatives.  Suggestions?



Try ponytail rollersets. If my hair was long enough I would it stretches the ng and gives you some curls.


----------



## Babygrowth

EnExitStageLeft said:


> spellinto
> 
> I band my hair to air dry. I'll be 8 months post next week and I still air dry regularly because of this method.



I was also going to recommend this and mention you!  Lol


----------



## spellinto

EnExitStageLeft said:


> spellinto
> 
> I band my hair to air dry. I'll be 8 months post next week and I still air dry regularly because of this method.



EnExitStageLeft, Babygrowth: thank you for the advice but I can't band my hair when it's wet because I can't detangle on wet hair (I have high porosity hair).  Banding brings me tangles and leaves my hair prone to breakage, plus it takes my hair so long to dry when it's tied up.  BUT I do like the idea of maybe wearing ponytails (2+) to bed on dry hair, do you think this would help?


----------



## Babygrowth

spellinto said:


> EnExitStageLeft, Babygrowth: thank you for the advice but I can't band my hair when it's wet because I can't detangle on wet hair (I have high porosity hair).  Banding brings me tangles and leaves my hair prone to breakage, plus it takes my hair so long to dry when it's tied up.  BUT I do like the idea of maybe wearing ponytails (2+) to bed on dry hair, do you think this would help?



That should work.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I agree with Babygrowth. It def. should help. 

Have you ever considered doing it on hair that is partially air dried. Like 70%?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I'm about 11 or 12 weeks post. I wanted to wait until the end of the month to relax, but bump that. I'm relaxing in the next week or so.

I'll probably go tomorrow.


----------



## Babygrowth

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I agree with Babygrowth. It def. should help.
> 
> Have you ever considered doing it on hair that is partially air dried. Like 70%?



I was thinking this might work too but I know sometimes my partially air dried hair has an attitude so I wasn't sure if I should suggest it...


----------



## youwillrise

dc'ng my hair right now.  i shampooed with suave almond and shea butter shampoo...which i got accidentally (wanted 2 of the condiitoner, ended up wih 1 conditioner, 1 shampoo).  i LOVE this shampoo.  hair felt so wonderful.  i dont get excited about shampoos lol


----------



## whiteoleander91

[RANT]

Am I the only one who is bothered by this? 

I went to the store (just got back) and when I walked in, I passed a small group of women. They were talking amongst themselves, but when I got close they completely stopped talking and stared at me. This happens a lot. Sometimes women will be shopping and completely stop walking and stare, I mean eyes following me as I walk by type of creepy stuff. I'm assuming it's my hair b/c if it's up in a bun it doesn't happen as often. I reeeeally haaaaaaaaaaate it. I feel so uncomfortable. Sometimes people will follow me around in BSS or will stare at me while I'm looking for a particular conditioner in the grocery store, and WON'T SAY ANYTHING. Leave me alone!!! Just because I have natural hair doesn't mean I want to talk about hair, doesn't mean I'm _obligated_ to talk about hair, doesn't mean I have _time_ to talk about hair. I can't be the only one who hates this!!! I like to help people but dang, GIVE ME SOME SPACE. I'm very introverted and I have a little social anxiety, so when I go to the store I want to avoid awkward situations as much as possible. 

And they still didn't have any of my anti-breakage masque  UGHHHHAKLSDJFOELDL


----------



## PureSilver

I'm officially 1wk post and i see NG already. Hmmmm......maybe BSL will come way sonner than i'm thinking.


----------



## juliehp

Ok. I live in the US VIrgin Islands, which is a part of the United States, close to Puerto Rico (which is also a part of the United States). Most people in the US have no clue about us, which I blame the teachers! USPS ships here, yes we have zip codes. I am tired of going to sites to buy hair products that do not have 'US Virgin Islands' as an option in the drop box! Living on an island, we are limited in the variety of hair products. I lived in Virginia for 5 years and I am deliriously happy to return to my home island. I love home, but I wish I had more options when It comes to hair products. It seems that I will have to make trips to the continental US to get my stuff and mail it here! SMH!!!!


----------



## juliehp

juliehp said:


> Ok. I live in the US VIrgin Islands, which is a part of the United States, close to Puerto Rico (which is also a part of the United States). Most people in the US have no clue about us, which I blame the teachers! USPS ships here, yes we have zip codes. I am tired of going to sites to buy hair products that do not have 'US Virgin Islands' as an option in the drop box! Living on an island, we are limited in the variety of hair products. I lived in Virginia for 5 years and I am deliriously happy to return to my home island. I love home, but I wish I had more options when It comes to hair products. It seems that I will have to make trips to the continental US to get my stuff and mail it here! SMH!!!!



Priority Mail, Priorty Express, Tracking, and Insurance work here too!!!! Grrrrr!


----------



## juliehp

I love As I Am Double Butter Cream. Put it in my hair last Sunday after my father and husband cut my hair for me. LOL. My hair is STILL MOISTURIZED!


----------



## Americka

Flat ironed my 7 months post relaxer hair. Won't do that again soon. Sigh...


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I think I am going to cut and color my hair like this in a few weeks, right now I don't have anough new growth I don't think


----------



## Ogoma

Why did I put in 92 curlformers?? I should take these out before I go to bed this night. There is no way to make these many curlformers comfortable.


----------



## DoDo

Ogoma said:


> Why did I put in 92 curlformers?? I should take these out before I go to bed this night. There is no way to make these many curlformers comfortable.



But its probably going to be a bomb rod set!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ogoma said:


> Why did I put in 92 curlformers?? I should take these out before I go to bed this night. There is no way to make these many curlformers comfortable.



Take pics!!!


----------



## HanaKuroi

juliehp said:


> Priority Mail, Priorty Express, Tracking, and Insurance work here too!!!! Grrrrr!



They do the SAME THING shipping to Alaska!
 They have even tried to charge me extra for shipping overseas!

USPS priority, TRY IT. They never believe me. I call and explain that USPS priority is for ALL 50 states. Some are like "huh?" Alaska is an island  overseas, *smh*

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KinkyRN

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I think I am going to cut and color my hair like this in a few weeks, right now I don't have anough new growth I don't think



Seeing hair styles like this make me want to big chop again.  I feel you!!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Might relax my hair today. I'll see how I fee in two hours


----------



## Ogoma

DoDo said:


> But its probably going to be a bomb rod set!



It came out quite defined, but I looked like Curly Sue. That is not my look so I split them up and put it in a ponytail to stretch.


----------



## Ogoma

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Take pics!!!



Too late. Already taken them out and put my hair in a satin scrunchie to stretch. The Curly Sue look  doesn't suit me.


----------



## Nix08

Babygrowth Your hair and makeup look great


----------



## Ogoma

After much much separating and frizzing out. 

I have to run to work so left some parting.


----------



## Babygrowth

Nix08 said:


> Babygrowth Your hair and makeup look great



Thanks Nix08! It took forever for me to get up the courage to post a pic!


----------



## Nix08

Babygrowth said:


> Thanks @Nix08! It took forever for me to get up the courage to post a pic!


 
I hear you, I still don't have the courage too


----------



## Babygrowth

Nix08 said:


> I hear you, I still don't have the courage too



Can you at least do a foundation swatch with meow in that thread? I know you look fierce with that gorgeous hair and that awesome makeup!


----------



## hnntrr

Has anyone done the search and destroy method on a natural TwA?


----------



## Renewed1

Good Lord! I spent almost $200 on hair products!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Renewed1 said:


> Good Lord! I spent almost $200 on hair products!



smh tsk tsk tsk i hope it was worth it


----------



## SuchaLady

Am I the only one that feels not so cute with a bun?  I think Im pretty darn cute but any other bun besides a high one makes me feel


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> Am I the only one that feels not so cute with a bun?  I think Im pretty darn cute but any other bun besides a high one makes me feel



some hair styles don't compliment everyone,  even when you move around your favorite hair style like a bun it might look off.


----------



## Rocky91

SuchaLady said:


> Am I the only one that feels not so cute with a bun?  I think Im pretty darn cute but any other bun besides a high one makes me feel



Your buns are sooo cute tho. I like them with glasses and/or a bold lip color. Oh and my edges must be slicked for the gods complete with baby hair. I'm natural but it gotta be relaxer smooth with edge control I don't play 
You just reminded me I miss my buns! I need this  hair to hurry the hell up and grow back.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that feels not so cute with a bun?  I think Im pretty darn cute but any other bun besides a high one makes me feel


 SuchaLady   You're not the only one  I never have smooth edges
Can't wait to experiment with hicks 
  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Renewed1

Lilmama1011 said:


> smh tsk tsk tsk i hope it was worth it



  Yes!  I only buy hair products during Black Friday and I'm good for a good year.


----------



## SuchaLady

Lilmama1011 Very true. Any slight movements of my bun up or down on my head and Im like who is she 




Lilmama1011 said:


> some hair styles don't compliment everyone,  even when you move around your favorite hair style like a bun it might look off.


----------



## SuchaLady

Rocky91 Yes. Control the edges. Fuzzy edges = irrelevant hairstyle  
I forgot you shaved your head! 




Rocky91 said:


> Your buns are sooo cute tho. I like them with glasses and/or a bold lip color. Oh and my edges must be slicked for the gods complete with baby hair. I'm natural but it gotta be relaxer smooth with edge control I don't play
> You just reminded me I miss my buns! I need this  hair to hurry the hell up and grow back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh Hicks is pretty good! It works more often than my other edge options I have. This video made me excited lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxBEK2WLDJY

I want the KeraCare Wax stick. Kim Kimble uses it on her natural clients. Its $20 though 




sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady   You're not the only one  I never have smooth edges
> Can't wait to experiment with hicks
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady 

That video is exciting! Can't wait to get my hicks! Adding hair to a bun is a good idea


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Obia Naturals Curl enhancing custard did not enhance my curls/coils. Hope it can at least slick my edges...NFM.


----------



## ckisland

When I truly love my hair, I totally forget it exists. Like everytime I walk into the bathroom and see it, I'm legitamitely surprised


----------



## Ogoma

I think I should stop at only 3 challenges for 2014. Anymore and I will fall off.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady   You're not the only one  I never have smooth edges
> Can't wait to experiment with hicks
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I use the LCO method before applying gel when I bun && then I tie my hair down to keep slick edges/hair; if I don't follow this process my hair will frizz, shrink & puff out. The only downside is product buildup (read: flaky hair) is inevitable after a few days.

Also, spraying my hair with a liquid leave-in until damp before using gel makes it set hard; when stiff its less likely to budge.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

I love these halfwigs! My hair is protected, I don't have to blend, and somehow everyone thinks it's my real hair


----------



## Champion13

So I'm in class and a classmate tells me my hair looks voluptuous. It's in a day old two strand flat twist out that to me was a fail. She made my day especially coming from a Caucasian classmate.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mahsiah

If some people can shed up to 100 hairs a day, how come they still have a lot of hair? I probably know the answer but I'm just too tired too think.


----------



## naija24

I feel like the best way to grow my hair sometimes is to simply do absolutely nothing to it except straighten it and keep it off my shoulders...


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> If some people can shed up to 100 hairs a day, how come they still have a lot of hair? I probably know the answer but I'm just too tired too think.



100 hairs a day equals 36500 a year, they say the average amount of hairs on a human head is 100,000 to 1 million so that leaves 26500 to 963500 so that's why some could loose hair and it looks thinned out assuming they only have 10000 hairs and the ones you can't tell must fall in between these numbers Mahsiah


----------



## Mahsiah

Lilmama1011 said:


> 100 hairs a day equals 36500 a year, they say the average amount of hairs on a human head is 100,000 to 1 million so that leaves 26500 to 963500 so that's why some could loose hair and it looks thinned out assuming they only have 10000 hairs and the ones you can't tell must fall in between these numbers Mahsiah



thanks, makes alot of sense.


----------



## brownb83

I put edge control on at night and in the morning they look perfect. 

If I do it the day of my edges look shiny/ greasey.


----------



## Ogoma

Lilmama1011 said:


> 100 hairs a day equals 36500 a year, they say the average amount of hairs on a human head is 100,000 to 1 million so that leaves 26500 to 963500 so that's why some could loose hair and it looks thinned out assuming they only have 10000 hairs and the ones you can't tell must fall in between these numbers Mahsiah



Also new hairs replace the shed hairs and start the growing cycle again. Majority of our hair strands are in the anagen phase.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Everyone at the luncheon kept saying my hair is getting so long.  Im like, wtf are yall talking about, I just trimmed an inch and now Im bald. Smh. Hair anorexia.


----------



## KinkyRN

tapioca_pudding said:


> Everyone at the luncheon kept saying my hair is getting so long.  Im like, wtf are yall talking about, I just trimmed an inch and now Im bald. Smh. Hair anorexia.



New term "hair anorexia" I like it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

KinkyRN said:


> New term "hair anorexia" I like it.



that's not new, you new here?


----------



## ckisland

Lilmama1011 said:


> that's not new, you new here?


I couldn't help but  at this


----------



## myronnie

So..I've noticed my.scalp revolts if I don't wash every week. I get this icky buildup and itchiness coupled with soreness. I was wondering why the soreness went away when I washed..lol.


----------



## cherishlove

I want a relaxer.


----------



## cutenss

I wish I could have participated more in the BF/CM sales, but my  is  and my change is


----------



## Rnjones

myronnie said:


> So..I've noticed my.scalp revolts if I don't wash every week. I get this icky buildup and itchiness coupled with soreness. I was wondering why the soreness went away when I washed..lol.



My scalp gets sore too if i don't wash weekly


----------



## IMFOCSD

Was DCing my hair a few hours ago and noticed that my hair had finally passed APL...  not by alot but it has definitely passed it.. yaay!


----------



## felic1

I wish I would have been able to participate more in the BF sales also. I am glad about the 4 jars that I did get. They will take me some distance. I got the large jars from SSI. I will be happy with these until that next sale in the sky (online).


----------



## MayaNatural

I made a rookie mistake using Sulfur for the first time ever.  I used Bee Mine Growth Serum and was wondering why my hair felt funny while I was braiding my hair in four sections.. I was not careful when applying the serum at all and got it on my hair. I hope I don't have to rewash my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## soulglo

myronnie said:


> So..I've noticed my.scalp revolts if I don't wash every week. I get this icky buildup and itchiness coupled with soreness. I was wondering why the soreness went away when I washed..lol.



Mine does too now. It begins to itch like crazy


----------



## soulglo

I wish my hair would hurry up and get to a cool length.

I hope the hairfinity vitamins are worth it.

I hope my twistout comes out ok/cant wait to receive my qhemet order

To get braids or wait. That is the question. I dont want to feel like I bought products for nothing.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I think I may cowash tomorrow. I don't exactly love how my hair feels right now. 

It feels a bit "hard", for lack of a better word. I already know what it is though. I used SD's Mocha Silk Infusion and it strengthened my hair more then it moisturized. Gave my hair absurd volume.

LOVED IT! But I definitely need something moisturizing afterwards. I may whipped out my V05 Strawberries and Cream. 

Then again I may tough it out. 

Who knows? Because I sure as heck don't


----------



## youwillrise

i need new scarves.  havent bought new ones in years.  im gonna look around for some good ones.


----------



## JosieLynn

I'm pretty sure me, my two sisters and my mother will have all the natural hair supplies we could ever want for the upcoming year thanks to all the hair products I bought on Black Friday


----------



## Duchess007

JosieLynn said:


> I'm pretty sure me, my two sisters and my mother will have all the natural hair supplies we could ever want for the upcoming year thanks to all the hair products I bought on Black Friday



Really?  What's your address and when will y'all be out of town?  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Ordered some Obia Naturals custard on a whim. I have no idea what Im going to do with it. Smh. Issues.


----------



## Ogoma

I want to wear my hair down all the time these days. I need to resist.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Long random story:

So yesterday one of my clients was a hairstylist, so we chatted about hair during the session.

Him: So what do you do to your hair?

Me: Oh not much, just wear wigs or bun it up. 

Him: (chuckles) You don't want to highlight it or something?

Me: No, I'm trying to grow my hair long and the less I do to it the better.

Him: (chuckles again) How long is your hair?

Me: It's touching my brastrap

Him: (pause) That's pretty long. I like your curls

(I was wearing a halfwig haha)

Him: How long are you trying to grow your hair?

Me: To my waist

Himchuckles once more) .....

Idk what he said after that, I tuned him out lol.


----------



## ChasingBliss

tapioca_pudding said:


> Ordered some Obia Naturals custard on a whim. I have no idea what Im going to do with it. Smh. Issues.



Obia? Does that mean what I think it means or is it entirely different? 


Since I'm home recuperating for 3 weeks. I'm going to take full advantage of my time with hair care. I kind of feel good that I don't have to manipulate it other than moisturizing and completing Decembers inversion. I'm just glad to have some time to myself....for myself.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

ChasingBliss said:


> Obia? Does that mean what I think it means or is it entirely different?  Since I'm home recuperating for 3 weeks. I'm going to take full advantage of my time with hair care. I kind of feel good that I don't have to manipulate it other than moisturizing and completing Decembers inversion. I'm just glad to have some time to myself....for myself.



It means what you think, but in this case it is the owner's name, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding

ChasingBliss said:


> Obia? Does that mean what I think it means or is it entirely different?
> 
> 
> Since I'm home recuperating for 3 weeks. I'm going to take full advantage of my time with hair care. I kind of feel good that I don't have to manipulate it other than moisturizing and completing Decembers inversion. I'm just glad to have some time to myself....for myself.





MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> It means what you think, but in this case it is the owner's name, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Whew I just googled it.. I had NO idea!!!! That's just the name of the company lol I didn't realize there was another meaning... :-/


----------



## Tonto

So I have my hair straight(ish) for a week now and I feel like I take better care of it this way! I really feel like I found what will work for me during the cold month, keeping y hait very stretched in a pigtail, oiling it from time to time and stuff. Taking care of it this way is such a breeze! I will wait until the end of the month to wash it, do a light protein treatment and iron it again. In the meantime, I will do the inversion method beginning in 10 days. EXCITED!


----------



## whiteoleander91

My hair from March/April-ish right after my cut and my hair from a few days ago. I'm really happy with this year's growth!


----------



## Atdow71

The Wold Natural Hair Show is coming to NYC this summer.  I'm going to buy my tickets some time next year.  Hopefully the prices of the products will be reasonable.
http://nychealthandbeauty.com/


----------



## hnntrr

Sooo my hair does not like the protein in 4 naturals. It seems to love the protein in the Nubian Heritage though. I can cowash with Nubian heritage everyday and my hair feels great. 4 naturals just left my hair feeling thick and dry. Erg. Gonna do a moisture wash again to get back on track.


----------



## veesweets

Tracking info says my curlformers were delivered 6 hours ago. There's nothing in my mailbox or outside of my apartment. *sigh* I'm not even going to get mad yet..I'm going to try to keep my cool until tomorrow to see if they "magically" appear ..


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Trying something new with my hair tonight. I seriously hope this isn't a fail tomorrow


----------



## DivineNapps1728

veesweets said:


> Tracking info says my curlformers were delivered 6 hours ago. There's nothing in my mailbox or outside of my apartment. *sigh* I'm not even going to get mad yet..I'm going to try to keep my cool until tomorrow to see if they "magically" appear ..



veesweets

I literally had the same issue last week! Tracking said USPS had delivered my package on a Friday, but it wasn't actually delivered until Saturday afternoon.


----------



## veesweets

DivineNapps1728 I'm hoping that's all it is, a tracking mistake. They've already "lost" a package of mine this summer, took me an extra three weeks to get it


----------



## DivineNapps1728

veesweets said:


> DivineNapps1728 I'm hoping that's all it is, a tracking mistake. They've already "lost" a package of mine this summer, took me an extra three weeks to get it



veesweets Me too !! USPS must be having some issues. The package I received with the incorrect delivery date was a replacement for a package that mysteriously went missing. It made it all the way to my city & was out for delivery then the scans stopped, it never arrived & status was never updated. I was too outdone.


----------



## sharifeh

i looked at pics from a wedding on saturday and my hair was looking mega greasy #fail


----------



## spellinto

I'm not trying to pay $20+ and take the train AND the subway to another city just to get my hair trimmed...I may go to a local Supercuts and have it done.  Do you all think they're reliable? I JUST need to cut my split ends off, no shape-up or anything.


----------



## SEMO

spellinto said:


> I'm not trying to pay $20+ and take the train AND the subway to another city just to get my hair trimmed...I may go to a local Supercuts and have it done.  Do you all think they're reliable? I JUST need to cut my split ends off, no shape-up or anything.


spellinto

I've never gone to Supercuts but I have gone to Great Clips twice (and I think the two are probably similar).  Both times they cut _WAY_ more hair than I intended (I wanted a 1-1.5 inch trim and left with a 6 inch haircut).  Those are not the best places to go (in my opinion) just for a trim.  And I was stupid enough to go back a second time b/c I was in a different state and figured the first time was maybe an isolated incident.  But places like those specialize in cutting hair, and a lot of it.  So you may walk in for a trim and walk out with a haircut, like I did (twice).  

The only time a professional trimmed my hair, and I was satisfied, was when a black male stylist cut my hair at a Beauty Brands salon.  But I don't live in that city anymore and nowadays just trim my own hair.  If I mess it up a bit, I'd rather it be my fault than someone else's.


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Trying something new with my hair tonight. I seriously hope this isn't a fail tomorrow



Same here. I did this style last minute so I am almost waiting for it to be fail and then have to put in a puff.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I hate the fresh relaxer thin, flat feeling/look, so I cowashed this AM. My ponytail feels thicker.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

Thinking of getting my hair done for the holidays. I think it will be the only time my hair has seen heat this year.


----------



## Renewed1

I find it amazing when I was natural for 4 years my hair wouldn't grow pass SL.

Now that I'm relaxed my hair is growing pass that point and is thickening up!

Weird!


----------



## whiteoleander91

I _really_ like Eden BodyWorks All Natural Curl Defining Creme from their Coconut Shea line! It defines my curls nicely (like, whoa, curl creme has never worked for me lol) but I think I'm going to use it as a leave-in. Definitely getting another jar once this one is used up. Smells great, too.


----------



## whiteoleander91

here's a pic and the full ingredients list if anyone is interested in trying it  I got it from Sally BS for 9ish dollars.







Water (Aqua), Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil , Vegetable Oil, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) 
Leaf Juice, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearyl Alcohol, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, 
Butryospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Cetyl Esters, Glyceryl Dilaurate, Steareth-20, 
Polyquaternium-7, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Milk, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed 
Oil, Limnanthes Alba (Meadowfoam) Seed Oil, Lactobacillus/Tomato Fruit Ferment Extract,
Oryza Sativa (Rice) Extract, Keratin Amino Acids, Acyl Coenzyme A Desaturase,
Cetrimonium Chloride, Glycerin, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Tocopheryl 
Acetate (Vitamin E), Hydrolyzed Silk, Panthenyl Hydroxypropyl Steardimonium Chloride, 
Fragrance (Parfum), Dehydroacetic Acid, Benzyl Alcohol


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I really want to put a red rinse on my hair... no idea why or what is causing this but I'm pheening for some color. Smh.


----------



## Lilmama1011

tapioca_pudding said:


> I really want to put a red rinse on my hair... no idea why or what is causing this but I'm pheening for some color. Smh.



go ahead, its just a rinse


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Lilmama1011 Please be advised that was all I needed to hear LOL! Im omw to Sally's  now!


----------



## Froreal3

whiteoleander91 said:


> I _really_ like Eden BodyWorks All Natural Curl Defining Creme from their Coconut Shea line! It defines my curls nicely (like, whoa, curl creme has never worked for me lol) but I think I'm going to use it as a leave-in. Definitely getting another jar once this one is used up. Smells great, too.



People have been talking about this.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Lilmama1011

You're henna'd right?


----------



## cherishlove

I asked for a French roll.  Why did I get a sculptured uhhhh..  Whatever this is STYLIST. GOSH!


----------



## ckisland

whiteoleander91 said:


> I _really_ like Eden BodyWorks All Natural Curl Defining Creme from their Coconut Shea line! It defines my curls nicely (like, whoa, curl creme has never worked for me lol) but I think I'm going to use it as a leave-in. Definitely getting another jar once this one is used up. Smells great, too.



I'm glad to hear someone else loving this . I used it the other day to smooth out the frizzy bits of my current wash n'go (used Ecostyler). It does amazing things to dry hair . It's most definitely my holy grail, one and only creme styler!


----------



## sounbeweavable

People at work keep saying that my hair looks longer. It's still short (almost SL), but considering that it was Halle Berry short this time last year, I'm definitely making progress.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

DoDo

It was pretty successful considering. It was nothing but milkmaid braids, but i can't braid for beans so I was throwing up flicked gang signs for almost 30 minutes trying to do them.  I post some pics in the Natural/Transitioning Bunning thread if you want to see.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Froreal3 said:


> People have been talking about this.



b/c it's great! super moisturizing, very thick, creeeamy consistency 


ETA: and a little goes a looong way!


----------



## whiteoleander91

ckisland said:


> I'm glad to hear someone else loving this . I used it the other day to smooth out the frizzy bits of my current wash n'go (used Ecostyler). It does amazing things to dry hair . It's most definitely my holy grail, one and only creme styler!



I used some to smooth my edges the other day and they actually laid down! lol I wanna try the cowash and the pudding souffle now


----------



## spellinto

SEMO said:


> spellinto
> 
> I've never gone to Supercuts but I have gone to Great Clips twice (and I think the two are probably similar).  Both times they cut _WAY_ more hair than I intended (I wanted a 1-1.5 inch trim and left with a 6 inch haircut).  Those are not the best places to go (in my opinion) just for a trim.  And I was stupid enough to go back a second time b/c I was in a different state and figured the first time was maybe an isolated incident.  But places like those specialize in cutting hair, and a lot of it.  So you may walk in for a trim and walk out with a haircut, like I did (twice).
> 
> The only time a professional trimmed my hair, and I was satisfied, was when a black male stylist cut my hair at a Beauty Brands salon.  But I don't live in that city anymore and nowadays just trim my own hair.  If I mess it up a bit, I'd rather it be my fault than someone else's.



Thanks SEMO  You saved me with that review.  I'll probably just trim my ends myself if money's looking tight.


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft said:


> DoDo
> 
> It was pretty successful considering. It was nothing but milkmaid braids, but i can't braid for beans* so I was throwing up flicked gang signs* for almost 30 minutes trying to do them.  I post some pics in the Natural/Transitioning Bunning thread if you want to see.





I'll go look!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Nice new siggy pic EnExitStageLeft!


----------



## Tonto

I don't know what to put to my hair to keep it from the cold so I just oil it every three days, concentrating on the ends. I don't plan on washing that hair until the end of the month cuz I'm really please with the result and I don't want to flat iron my hair more than once a month


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

MileHighDiva

Thanks girl!


----------



## whiteoleander91

EnExitStageLeft you look very pretty in your siggy  :3


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

whiteoleander91

 Thank you!


----------



## Ogoma

MileHighDiva said:


> Nice new siggy pic @EnExitStageLeft!



I agree @EnExitStageLeft.

What lipstick color is that? It is very pretty.


----------



## Lilmama1011

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Lilmama1011
> 
> You're henna'd right?



yes i am, speaking of that i need to pick up some for Jan EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Ogoma

Believe it or not it is Wet n Wild Matte Lipsticks in 911 D Spotlight Red. Its my go to "everyday" red. 

Also, thanks girl! I've been stepping my body butter game up because of you. I had gotten so lazy that I was just grabbing a random oil and slathering it on . My eczema was flaring something serious .


----------



## Ogoma

^^^ I love butters. I keep buying stuff for my hair and using it on my body. I need to stop. A very expensive habit.


----------



## Tonto

To all the people who said that my hair will not grow back when I chopped it 4 years ago, even though I'm 100% sure they won't read it... watch me retain the length and I'll get back to you saying "what did you say" Shoo! Talking about African girls cannot have long hair. Okay oh, wait my friends.


----------



## ilong

@whiteoleander91 and ckisland - I believe Edenbody works line is on sale at Sally's this month buy 2 get 1 free.


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft

That is a hot siggy pic!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

DoDo

Thanks Girl


----------



## whiteoleander91

ilong thank you for the heads up!!


----------



## JosieLynn

Just booked an appointment on a whim to have my hair straightened at a salon by my house. I hear great things about them and I like their work. I'm hoping to finally get to see how long my hair is since my at home flat iron attempts aren't perfect. NERVOUS!!!!! I haven't let anyone else touch my hair in over 3 years!!!!


----------



## Ogoma

Kinda mad I did not stick to my original BF list . I didn't need the extras. The good thing is it has helped me make a decision on which of my two favorite protein conditioners I will be keeping in my stash. It was a tough one so glad I made up my mind.


----------



## sharifeh

My hair is itching so badly 
I didn't wash it last night because I wanted to extend my press one more day
I'm regretting that

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> My hair is itching so badly I didn't wash it last night because I wanted to extend my press one more day I'm regretting that  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl my blowout is done passed dead. Hair appointment next Wednesday


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> Girl my blowout is done passed dead. Hair appointment next Wednesday



  how long can you make it last??

My roots are all reverted on the inside and the edges are reverted too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic

My mother spontaneously had Carol's Daughter Monoi Shampoo and Conditioner sent to me from HSN after watching a demo on TV.  I haven't purchased CD products in years (they never did much for me) but I'm pleasantly surprised.   The sulfate-free shampoo left my hair clean but soft and not stripped and the conditioner, though it has no slip really gave me the medium protein it needed. Its not sometime you want to leave on very long.

I was having mushy hair and was going to purchase a protein treatment but I really don't have to now.


----------



## ImanAdero

Thinking about getting a weave with a full closure... But I really don't know the first thing about taking care of it... 

I need to research. 

Like, how many bundles do I need for a full head? 2 and a closure? Just 2? 

And why is hair so EXPENSIVE?!  Can someone point me to a reputable hair vendor where I WONT pay a gratuitous amount of money per bundle?


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> how long can you make it last??  My roots are all reverted on the inside and the edges are reverted too.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I can get 2.5-3 weeks. This is a hair emergency though.  I'm at training for my job looking like a bonsai plant


----------



## whiteoleander91

Ogoma pretty avatar! LHCF is a board full of beautiful women!

_________________

I need to get up and do something with my haaaair. I'm snowed/iced in, and my hair feels very dry from the gel I used yesterday  I was able to pick up some more of my boo thang yesterday (Worlds of Curls!) so I'm ready for soft, moisturized hair, again


----------



## ckisland

ilong said:


> @whiteoleander91 and ckisland - I believe Edenbody works line is on sale at Sally's this month buy 2 get 1 free.




Thanks for helping a sista out


----------



## Ogoma

whiteoleander91 said:


> @Ogoma pretty avatar! LHCF is a board full of beautiful women!
> 
> _________________
> 
> I need to get up and do something with my haaaair. I'm snowed/iced in, and my hair feels very dry from the gel I used yesterday  I was able to pick up some more of my boo thang yesterday (Worlds of Curls!) so I'm ready for soft, moisturized hair, again



Thank you!


----------



## hnntrr

Does anyone have any tips for washing hair in a shower that only stays hot for 5 mins? I am lo po and I need hot water to wash and rinse my hair by the time I get in the shower and detangle the water is freezing.

Im about to have to start heating water on the stove to wash my hair with.


----------



## krissyhair

hnntrr said:


> Does anyone have any tips for washing hair in a shower that only stays hot for 5 mins? I am lo po and I need hot water to wash and rinse my hair by the time I get in the shower and detangle the water is freezing.
> 
> Im about to have to start heating water on the stove to wash my hair with.



Turn the water off when you don't need to rinse. Just wet, wash, then rinse. 

You could also keep the water pressure down by not turning up the water all the way. It could buy you a few more minutes of heat.


----------



## spacetygrss

I totally forgot about my Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee from Qhemet Biologics. I put some on each section while putting my hair in big twists to dry yesterday. My hair dried so soft and sheeny. LOVE.


----------



## MzSwift

Safflower oil is about to replace my beloved EVOO and Grapeseed oils.  I just restocked after running out almost a year ago.  My hair is IN LOVE!


----------



## veesweets

I must have a really small head or something  because my bonnet from bonbons cheveux isn't tight at all like people have said. Snug, but not tight. I slept comfortably last night 

LG green magic is the only growth aid that actually gives me little itchies. JBCO did a little when I first started using it but not like this stuff.


----------



## NGraceO

I have my sights set in a FHI Platform with 1 3/4 in plates that I would love to use to do my Dec length check (originally I decided to stay away from heat until WL, but I can't resist the urge to see my progress by ending the year with a good flat iron LC vs a stretching LC). 

Any experiences with FHI ladies? Good and bad welcome. The world of flat irons is a daunting one for me.

NGraceO


----------



## Lilmama1011

hnntrr said:


> Does anyone have any tips for washing hair in a shower that only stays hot for 5 mins? I am lo po and I need hot water to wash and rinse my hair by the time I get in the shower and detangle the water is freezing.  Im about to have to start heating water on the stove to wash my hair with.




I agree with turning off the water while not using it, because when I'm washing my hair, I wash up before so that prolongs the water and when I'm rinsing out my shampoo and putting my v05 in to comb through before deep conditioning the water is cold, and that is not the business


----------



## youwillrise

i'm feeling good about hair growth in the coming year.  just feeling like it'll be a good hair year.


----------



## whiteoleander91

MzSwift said:


> Safflower oil is about to replace my beloved EVOO and Grapeseed oils.  I just restocked after running out almost a year ago.  My hair is IN LOVE!



I love safflower oil!! It's my favorite :3


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need to stop neglecting my steamer.  Sitting under the steamer now after my claywash and my deep conditioners are soaking right in.

Ive had this thing like almost 4 years though, it might be time for a new one.


----------



## PureSilver

I think my hair grows faster in its relaxer state. It sounds stupid as heck but if i break it down you'll get what i mean.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PureSilver said:


> I think my hair grows faster in its relaxer state. It sounds stupid as heck but if i break it down you'll get what i mean.



Maybe because it's easier to deal with one texture PureSilver


----------



## Holla

PureSilver said:


> I think my hair grows faster in its relaxer state. It sounds stupid as heck but if i break it down you'll get what i mean.



I know what you mean. I retain more length as a relaxed head than as a natural. Frustrating but a lesson learned. I'm planning to texlax because I value length over texture.


----------



## PureSilver

You're smart. Lilmama1011, more so because my hair is so much easier to handle and i don't have to struggle to massage my scalp while washing or oiling. M&S is a breeze and i'm loving my relaxed state now.


----------



## PureSilver

Holla said:


> I know what you mean. I retain more length as a relaxed head than as a natural. Frustrating but a lesson learned. I'm planning to texlax because I value length over texture.



Holla girl, i know the feeling. I'm a length addict and i can't wait to get to MBL in 2014. Right now i am at a mere APL and i'm not even feeling it. Dec 28 can't come soon enough  for me to weave her up for a couple months because BSL is a must next relaxer.

I'm gunning for 6 inches by May month end . Wish me luck.


----------



## Holla

PureSilver said:


> Holla girl, i know the feeling. I'm a length addict and i can't wait to get to MBL in 2014. Right now i am at a mere APL and i'm not even feeling it. Dec 28 can't come soon enough  for me to weave her up for a couple months because BSL is a must next relaxer.
> 
> I'm gunning for 6 inches by May month end . Wish me luck.





Good luck! It'd take me well over a year to go from APL to BSL as a natural.  I'm over it. I want LONG hair and natural is not getting me there fast enough.


----------



## growbaby

idk how much longer i can stand my hair getting. i love how it looks but its just too much damn work.


----------



## NGraceO

growbaby said:


> idk how much longer i can stand my hair getting. i love how it looks but its just too much damn work.


  Can't wait to have _these_ types of problems -__- lol  NGraceO


----------



## growbaby

NGraceO said:


> Can't wait to have _these_ types of problems -__- lol  NGraceO



LOL thanks for that, i realize how ungrateful i just sounded. you put me back in my place of reality


----------



## bronzephoenix

Hairnorexia LIVES!


----------



## JosieLynn

i'm almost regretting going to get my hair pressed…the stylist cut too much off i was THIS CLOSEEEE to BSL and now i'm probably not going to see BSL until April next year…ughhhhh, i just hope that she got all the ends that needed to be gone because my hair is going under SERIOUS wraps for the next 6 months, i'm bout to start doing inversion, scalp massages, hair vitamins something to get back whatever she cut off smh


----------



## Tonto

I need to learn how to do my own weaves with closures. That's the only thing I cannot do myself, sewing the tracks. Better believe at some point in my life I will do my weaves by myself and make it look very pretty. I don't like to depend on people to do things, I'd rather do a crappy thing by myself and put the blame on myself.


----------



## LaBelleLL

I'm scared to take out these Havana twists. Now I'm going to have to deal with the aftermath - dry and tangly hair. Really dry hair. I hope it doesn't all break off.


----------



## hnntrr

LaBelleLL said:


> I'm scared to take out these Havana twists. Now I'm going to have to deal with the aftermath - dry and tangly hair. Really dry hair. I hope it doesn't all break off.



I took mine out after I spritz them with some water. I don't know your hair but it worked for me! Less breakage.


----------



## Ogoma

It is so cold today. I might as well be living in Calgary with this type of weather. Went out without my beanie. My poor hair.


----------



## KinkyRN

I would really appreciate an update on my black friday purchases from hairveda. Watch my delivery show up the same day they update.


----------



## veesweets

KinkyRN said:


> I would really appreciate an update on my black friday purchases from hairveda. Watch my delivery show up the same day they update.



KinkyRN I wouldn't worry about it just yet. Hairveda is known for slower shipping times during BF. I sent my package to where I'll be for Christmas just in case, even though I've never had to wait longer than two weeks in previous sales. They've always sent out shipping notices so you'll definitely know when your package is on the way. I've seen 1 or 2 people say they got their ship notices so far.


----------



## youwillrise

decided i would try out keeping my hair covered this winter.  using fancy scarves, hats and such.  will be baggying underneath.  hope it works out.


----------



## KinkyRN

veesweets said:


> KinkyRN I wouldn't worry about it just yet. Hairveda is known for slower shipping times during BF. I sent my package to where I'll be for Christmas just in case, even though I've never had to wait longer than two weeks in previous sales. They've always sent out shipping notices so you'll definitely know when your package is on the way. I've seen 1 or 2 people say they got their ship notices so far.


Thanks for letting me know!! Just want my goodies!! LOL


----------



## PureSilver

Tonto said:


> I need to learn how to do my own weaves with closures. That's the only thing I cannot do myself, sewing the tracks. Better believe at some point in my life I will do my weaves by myself and make it look very pretty.* I don't like to depend on people to do things,* *I'd rather do a crappy thing by myself and put the blame on myself.*



I feel the same way. Better i mess it up than pay someone to Flunk it up. Thats so not cool.


----------



## Ogoma

My hair is dry, dry, dry as can be. I cowashed on Wednesday morning and have not touched it, looked at it, or even sprayed water on it since then. The weather is not helping. I will just deep condition for a while with this heat cap before washing my hair.

I need to find a liquid leave-in I can pick up on the ground.


----------



## Tonto

I wonder how I can cornrow my hair to be able to put my wig on...


----------



## PureSilver

Ogoma Hmmm....oil washes and rinses helped me when i was natural.


----------



## Ogoma

^^Thanks. I usually oil rinse after washing. It has been unusually cold here, I have not been covering my hair when going out, and I should have re-moisturized somewhere in between Wednesday and now. I don't normally deal with this level of dryness.


----------



## hnntrr

Bantu knot out game out great. Now I have a cute protective style to last me the next few days. Gonna try it again on Tuesday?


----------



## Mahsiah

Has anyone ever cut inches off their hair and their hair seem fuller/thicker? If it does I'll gladly cut inches off in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Napp

Mahsiah said:


> Has anyone ever cut inches off their hair and their hair seem fuller/thicker? If it does I'll gladly cut inches off in a couple of weeks.




yes a few years back i did a blunt cut and loved it! I cant wait for all my hair to be one length again.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> Has anyone ever cut inches off their hair and their hair seem fuller/thicker? If it does I'll gladly cut inches off in a couple of weeks.



all the time


----------



## PJaye

Mahsiah said:


> Has anyone ever cut inches off their hair and their hair seem fuller/thicker? If it does I'll gladly cut inches off in a couple of weeks.




Yes, which is why I've scheduled a hair cut for later this month.


----------



## juliehp

Contemplating getting a hair cut this upcoming week, then Godrej Nupur Henna 9 Herbs


----------



## Tonto

I'm debating whether I should cornrow my hair now and put it in a wig or wait until wash day to do a hot oil treatment, a light protein treatment and stretch it with the African Threading method, then dust a bit my ends and put my wig on. I oil my scalp every 3 days, my ends everyday and quite frankly leaving it like that could create a funky smell, even though it hasn't happened to me. 
I'll just wait to thoroughly wash that mane...


----------



## SEMO

Since I reached my last hair goal awhile back (WL), I've not been paying attention to the length of my hair.  I mostly wear my hair curly, and have a lot of shrinkage, so seeing length is hard.  But when I washed my hair a week ago I decided to do an informal length check.  I realized that I have hit _hip length_ and think I'm only an inch or so from tailbone length.  That's *crazy* to me.    I never thought my hair would grow this long when I began my journey.  

My original goal was just to hit BSL.  Once I hit that, I thought I might be able to get to WL, then MBL.  But I never thought of aiming for tailbone length hair.

I washed my hair today but didn't think about taking pics until a few hours after my hair was braided and put up (and shrinkage had long since set in).  I rarely straighten my hair, so I'd need to take the pic while my hair was soaking wet (so I could stretch it fully).

But since I know how LHCF likes pics, I took some pics of each of my braids stretched out and attached it.  It's a bit past BSL.  I'll take better pics, with my hair not braided, the next time I wash my hair.

Edited to add:

The pics in my siggy are really old.  The straight hair one is from when I hit WL again (after a hair cut).


----------



## NGraceO

SEMO said:


> Since I reached my last hair goal awhile back (WL), I've not been paying attention to the length of my hair.  I mostly wear my hair curly, and have a lot of shrinkage, so seeing length is hard.  But when I washed my hair a week ago I decided to do an informal length check.  I realized that I have hit hip length and think I'm only an inch or so from tailbone length.  That's crazy to me.    I never thought my hair would grow this long when I began my journey.  My original goal was just to hit BSL.  Once I hit that, I thought I might be able to get to WL, then MBL.  But I never thought of aiming for tailbone length hair.  I washed my hair today but didn't think about taking pics until a few hours after my hair was braided and put up (and shrinkage had long since set in).  I rarely straighten my hair, so I'd need to take the pic while my hair was soaking wet (so I could stretch it fully).  But since I know how LHCF likes pics, I took some pics of each of my braids stretched out and attached it.  It's a bit past BSL.  I'll take better pics, with my hair not braided, the next time I wash my hair.  Edited to add:  The pics in my siggy are really old.  The straight hair one is from when I hit WL again (after a hair cut).



Way to go, girl!!!! I hope for your Cinderella hair story in the future, too

NGraceO


----------



## SEMO

NGraceO said:


> Way to go, girl!!!! I hope for your Cinderella hair story in the future, too
> 
> NGraceO


NGraceO

Thanks!  I hate I forgot to take good pics yesterday.  Seeing is believing and I almost can't believe it myself.


----------



## Whimsy

SEMO gorgeous!


----------



## Ogoma

SEMO You took your eyes off the pot and it started boiling! Congrats.


----------



## Ogoma

Fourth day stuck around the house. I need this knee to heal like yesterday. My flexirod set turned into a curly fro.


----------



## Mahsiah

Washing my hair in braids might just be the best thing I've ever done for my hair.


----------



## NGraceO

Mahsiah said:


> Washing my hair in braids might just be the best thing I've ever done for my hair.



I know right! When I was natural, this was a must. Once I went texlaxed, however, I thought, "oh, no need to wash in braids anymore, my curls are so much looser." NOT!!! After realizing the amount of hair lost during washes after that point was due to breakage and NOT shedding from too much manipulation of my wet hair, back I went to washing in braids. It's such a jewel!

NGraceO


----------



## PureSilver

Ogoma said:


> Fourth day stuck around the house. I need this knee to heal like yesterday. My flexirod set turned into a curly fro.



I need to get me a new set of these to air dry my tresses.



Mahsiah said:


> Washing my hair in braids might just be the best thing I've ever done for my hair.



And it could easily be the worst for people like me. Glad you got good results with it though.



SEMO said:


> Since I reached my last hair goal awhile back (WL), I've not been paying attention to the length of my hair.  I mostly wear my hair curly, and have a lot of shrinkage, so seeing length is hard.  But when I washed my hair a week ago I decided to do an informal length check.  I realized that I have hit _hip length_ and think I'm only an inch or so from tailbone length.  That's *crazy* to me.    I never thought my hair would grow this long when I began my journey.
> 
> My original goal was just to hit BSL.  Once I hit that, I thought I might be able to get to WL, then MBL.  But I never thought of aiming for tailbone length hair.
> 
> I washed my hair today but didn't think about taking pics until a few hours after my hair was braided and put up (and shrinkage had long since set in).  I rarely straighten my hair, so I'd need to take the pic while my hair was soaking wet (so I could stretch it fully).
> 
> But since I know how LHCF likes pics, I took some pics of each of my braids stretched out and attached it.  It's a bit past BSL.  I'll take better pics, with my hair not braided, the next time I wash my hair.
> .



You got some pretty waves. Congrats on your progress.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I did a braid out with perm rods. I couldn't sleep all night worrying about my ends on the perm rods. I didn't use end papers and was worried about the bumps on the rods.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver

Holla said:


> Good luck! It'd take me well over a year to go from APL to BSL as a natural.  I'm over it. *I want LONG hair and natural is not getting me there fast enough.*



 I feel you girl, i feel you!



growbaby said:


> idk how much longer i can stand my hair getting. i love how it looks but its just too much damn work.



Wanti Wanti can't get it. Getti Getti nuh want it!



Ogoma said:


> It is so cold today. I might as well be living in Calgary with this type of weather. Went out without my beanie. My poor hair.



You better be careful out in that cold weather, we don't want you catching a cold now.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I can't wait to get my beanie!


----------



## hnntrr

If I wash my hair tonight I have to deal with mucho shrinkage and rewetting tomorrow. If I wash my hair in the morning I have to wake up earlier than normal and diffuse my roots. I may just wash it, twist it up and wear a beanie tomorrow since I have to work anyway and its going to be snowing all day.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

I haven't checked to see if I've gained any length from inverting, but my hair is much thicker, thicker enough to make my fine hair annoying to detangle. Guess I can't complain since my hairexia is real so yay to inversion!


----------



## hnntrr

Sometimes I wish I had different texture hair just so I don't have to m/s it at night when I am super tired and just want to go to bed in my beanie without putting my cap on.


----------



## Tonto

Two weeks and my hair has build up, my scalp is quite sensitive and this cold just tells me to put my hair away. I already know that twists and braids with my own hair are a no-go because I end up with bad looking ends. I will stick to a loose bun for 2 weeks-or one, just the time to do the inversion method- then wear a wig. My sister is getting another one for me for Xmas hahaha so I'm ready to PS like CRAZY!!! I need to make it to full BSL by 2014 (Amen)


----------



## tapioca_pudding

tapioca_pudding said:


> Ordered some Obia Naturals custard on a whim. I have no idea what Im going to do with it. Smh. Issues.



Still waiting.... Says it's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. Ise can't wait.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I'm tired of having to retwist my hair at night just so it will look decent in the morning. I just want to go straight to bed. Oh well.....at least I have hair


----------



## Cruzankink

I am sooooo glad I relaxed my natural hair. No more time on twisting/bantu knoting my hair.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I straightened my hair so it would be super low maintenance while I decided on a protective style, but I'm facing the same issue I always do; I don't know how to style my hair straight anymore && I miss my big hair.

I am a week in with minimal reversion though so I'll tough it out in buns if need be.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm 10 weeks today and I am so ready to relax but I have the komaza lengthening serum on my scalp and and has sulphur so I can't relax right?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Despite how I felt in my earlier post my Bantu knot out came out so cute I can't complain it's worth putting the Bantu knots back in every night


----------



## Ogoma

I am really enjoying my 'no elastic' challenge. I have been coming up with some cute styles. So proud of myself.


----------



## GettingKinky

Is it possible to be hair lazy and a roller setter?  I love the way roller sets look, but I am soooo lazy.


----------



## MsKinkycurl

I no longer have scalpy twists!!! My spider leg twists are now normal looking plump beauties. I guess I must be doing something right.


----------



## Rocky91

i have truly been "over" trying new hair products for a while now.

so curls is coming out with a new blueberry edge control, that they claim has antioxidants. all i could think was "the hayell you need antioxidants on your edges for?" i can't with the natural hair product marketing game.


----------



## Ogoma

Rocky91 said:


> i have truly been "over" trying new hair products for a while now.
> 
> so curls is coming out with a new blueberry edge control, that they claim has antioxidants. all i could think was "the hayell you need antioxidants on your edges for?" i can't with the natural hair product marketing game.



To grow those edges back


----------



## Napp

MsKinkycurl said:


> I no longer have scalpy twists!!! My spider leg twists are now normal looking plump beauties. I guess I must be doing something right.



MsKinkycurl What are you doing to thicken up your hair?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

As soon as I start planning to get a weave install,  I want to buy up everything in the land.


----------



## Tonto

Got the comment "she's African and she got hair that long" yesterday. I'm not quite BSL because I cut my ends.
Once my hair is double of what my hair is right now, I will call it long.


----------



## Ogoma

Took down my updo and my hair is on point....... at the end of the day. Why does this always happen? Never on point when you need it to be SMH.


----------



## ImanAdero

I love having thick hair... But I washed it this morning... And yes I pinned 4 fat twists across my head for the day...

But WHY IS MY HAIR STILL DAMP?!  Gosh man!


----------



## MsKinkycurl

Napp I don't have a hair thickening regimen. I've been trying to be as gentle to my hair as possible and have stepped it up in the last year. I've stopped all heat, use all natural products,  mud wash, AO, TJ, ACV, kalpitone (recent), I also steam my hair in the shower everyday, prepoo with coconut oil and have infrequently used Njoy's oil. 

The technique I used to twist was on an old bantu knot out, grabbing medium chunks around an inch. Also on my edges above the side burn area I grabbed a thin verticle piece to twist so there are no parts when I pull my hair back. Everything except for a clean side part are organic parts.
HTH


----------



## MsKinkycurl

I lost all my old pics but trust my parts looked like highways. Here is how it looks now.


----------



## Tonto

I feel like I rather have my hair lightly straightened than fully kinky. I admit that it's a bit easier.


----------



## sunnieb

Thinking of doing a braidout, but too lazy to put in all those braids.


----------



## naija24

My left foreline has thinned so much it's noticable now. So depressed. After dyeing it and failing at a texlax it gave out.    My right side, much fuller than my left but thin still. 

 This is my left side. So uneven  it's thinned and I some places receded almost a whole inch backwards. Some parts of my edges in this area is just skin. No hair at all.

This is like the biggest reason I'd like to transition to natural even though I know I do not have the patience to wait 3 years. It's not like you can have straight hair and transition withot spending a lot of money.   Just really upset.

So I'm gonna give up heat and relaxers. Next year I'm gonna just do BKTs and not fuss with my hair anymore. I get we all want long hair but it shouldn't be this stressful. No other kind of woman on earth has to resort to all this stuff just to grow hair past their shoulders. I'm sick of all the hoops.


----------



## ckisland

naija24 , I'm sorry  . Hair is frustrating as hell, and that's why some women cut to a fade and are done . You want to go natural and I want to relax. My hair's getting on my last nerve!!

So I accidentally made Ecostyler 10 strength flaxseed gel. I'm glad for the definition but some of my curls are fused together . I'll deal with it tomorrow .


----------



## LdyKamz

I'm getting so tired of trying to slick my hair back and having hard hair. I need to find something with hold, that doesn't make my hair hard and stays in place all day.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

KammyGirl said:


> I'm getting so tired of trying to slick my hair back and having hard hair. I need to find something with hold, that doesn't make my hair hard and stays in place all day.



KammyGirl

Pink Eco Styer is my favorite. Please try it. Tow stuff has my hair laidddddddd.


----------



## LdyKamz

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @KammyGirl
> 
> Pink Eco Styer is my favorite. Please try it. Tow stuff has my hair laidddddddd.


 
I really do like the pink eco styler. Haven't used it in a while because I couldn't find the large jars anymore. I can't remember if it made my hair hard. I think I'll revisit.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

My hair feels.... I dunno, despite cowashing 2 or 3 times this week. Time for a d/c


----------



## Sosa

Wish I knew how to prevent these mid-shaft splits


----------



## Ogoma

ImanAdero said:


> I love having thick hair... But I washed it this morning... And yes I pinned 4 fat twists across my head for the day...
> 
> But WHY IS MY HAIR STILL DAMP?!  Gosh man!



Show off!


----------



## Ogoma

naija24 Is there any part of your regimen you can eliminate to reduce the effort, but still get results? I have lazy hair periods and I have a minimal regimen that gets me the results I need until I am in the 'play with my hair all the time' phase again.

I honestly, truly don't believe you need to jump through hoops to get results.

I found this a few months ago and I totally agreed with he. She is natural, but the same principle applies to all hair care: http://thinkandgrowchick.com/2013/0...hair-regimen-and-why-you-may-want-to-too.html


----------



## Ogoma

I am introducing cones into my regimen next year. I want to expand my hair care product options to things I can get on the ground. I will limit it to rinse out and deep conditioners.

I would exclude them from shampoos and leave-in conditioners or products I will be reapplying multiple times before wash day.


----------



## youwillrise

sooooo...

took the rest of my twists down last night (most of them had unraveled themselves) and now i'm detangling.  decided to do a dry detangle.  the take down was quite easy and i'm finding that this detangling session has been quite easy, too (so far, anyway)...i'm surprised, seeing as though the twists were in for almost 4 weeks and i washed them multiple times a week.  not losing much hair.  not getting too many super hard tangles.  i dig it.


----------



## veesweets

JackOfAllTrades hit the nail on the head with this one. I wanted to start clapping. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VA48JNo-yE

She killed me with the pubic hair comment about the second company  I need her to disclose who that is


----------



## MileHighDiva

veesweets pm with who the vendor is after you pm her and find out


----------



## hnntrr

I don't like my hairline.


----------



## youwillrise

oh wow...i think ive grown/retained about 2 to 3 inches in these past 4 months since cutting.  before chopping, my hair was 10-11 inches.  after chopping (late august 2013) it was 2.5-3 inches.  now it's 5-6 inches.  im so happy with the progress.  can only hope i can keep these results as long as possible.  gonna try to NOT measure until march 2014....cant make any promises, though.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

MileHighDiva veesweets

From reading the comments I think the second vendor is HH.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

For next week I don't know if I should do a regular twistout or a twistout with rollers on the ends. Hmm....


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Reading the Minimalist Beauty blog is making me want to throw away everything but my clays, herbs, oils and butters. I think I've clipped her entire blog to Evernote.

I'm going to try to transition to 100% natural products towards the end of 2014. By then, my hair should be long enough to put in a bun during the transition phase. If I'm trying to do better with food I should be doing the same for hair. My Black Friday 2014 money just got a new purpose.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I was going to texturize Jan. 1 but I think I'm going to give my natural hair a chance. It wasn't that bad the 1st time I was natural but I miss the 2 min detangling sessions from when I was relaxed.


----------



## lana

RavenSR - I'm also thinking about Texlaxing around March. I'm completely natural right now and it's just starting to get irritating. I miss running a comb through my hair with ease and I miss 15 minute blow drying and 15 minute flat ironing. If I straighten now, it takes about 3 hours total or more!

On a bright note - pincurling my hair last week when I straightened, really worked and kept my hair looked beautiful each day. I'm back to a weak twist out that didn't turn out well (took it down too soon and it frizzed). So it's in a bun and I don't feel beautiful - I might retwist. In fact, I will. I deserve to feel beautiful with all of this hair.


----------



## Ogoma

RavenSR said:


> Reading the Minimalist Beauty blog is making me want to throw away everything but my clays, herbs, oils and butters. I think I've clipped her entire blog to Evernote.  I'm going to try to transition to 100% natural products towards the end of 2014. By then, my hair should be long enough to put in a bun during the transition phase. If I'm trying to do better with food I should be doing the same for hair. My Black Friday 2014 money just got a new purpose.



I think you have just led me to another way for me to procrastinate when I don't want to do what I have to do.


----------



## Lissa0821

I relaxed yesterday at 8 weeks because my crown area was underprocessed and I could see the telltale signs of breakage.   I decided that I am over texlaxed hair so I smooth my relaxer down over all the textured spots of my hair for the last five minutes. I have never been so happy to have a consistent texture through out my entire head.   I still have fullness and body but the multiple texture through the length of the strands are gone.


----------



## MileHighDiva

RavenSR said:


> Reading the* Minimalist Beauty blog* is making me want to throw away everything but my clays, herbs, oils and butters. I think I've clipped her entire blog to Evernote.
> 
> I'm going to try to transition to 100% natural products towards the end of 2014. By then, my hair should be long enough to put in a bun during the transition phase. If I'm trying to do better with food I should be doing the same for hair. My Black Friday 2014 money just got a new purpose.



RavenSR

Thx!  I just added this to my Feedly Reader to follow, nice blog.


----------



## SEMO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlmuUXv9IFA

I just watched this hairstyling video (twists and flat twists) and am in awe.  I'm also sad b/c I know my hairstyling skills will never reach this level.


----------



## lana

Just a thought - I went ahead and flat twisted my hair again and I think the results will be better. I made two mistakes with my first flat twist this week - I used a glycerin infused twisting gel - not good for my 4a/b hair. 

This time I twisted with Shea butter and a regular medium hold gel. I also bobby pinned the twists down and cleaned up my flat twist method. (I always feel like I pull hair out when I'm grabbing new sections.) This time after detangling - I separated the strands with a finger first and then added the hair and smoothed as I twisted. So I feel like it's a healthier way to twist. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Ogoma

I want my hair down all the time these days. I am going to go with it until after the holidays.


----------



## Hyacinthe

I can't pin curl to save my life! 
HELP!

Sent from galaxy S 2 using LHCF


----------



## LdyKamz

SEMO said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlmuUXv9IFA
> 
> I just watched this hairstyling video (twists and flat twists) and am in awe. I'm also sad b/c I know my hairstyling skills will never reach this level.


 
Oh my goodness. She's incredible. I bet everyone was asking her where she got her hair done. To be like "I did it myself" I wish!


----------



## veesweets

RavenSR said:


> @MileHighDiva @veesweets
> 
> From reading the comments I think the second vendor is HH.




That was my first guess. I didn't want to assume because I thought I was allowing my biased opinion get in the way..but I can't think of another company that fits her description


----------



## BranwenRosewood

lana

I already have multiple textures on my head and I'm worried that texturizing would make it look odd esp since I have some strands that grow out almost straight.

I'm gonna henna biweekly and see if that helps me. When my hair is long enough I'm gonna keep it stretched with rollersetting, curlformers and buns.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Ogoma MileHighDiva

I was up until 3am reading. I couldn't stop following links to other articles!

I first saw her blog a year ago but didn't read much. This time I found it due to the link Ogoma posted for naija24. I read the interview the blog owner did with Minimalist Beauty and now I'm hooked again.


----------



## MileHighDiva

veesweets said:


> That was my first guess. I didn't want to assume because I thought I was allowing my biased opinion get in the way..but I can't think of another company that fits her description



veesweets RavenSR

First, that is what I thought, but according to the HH thread she doesn't respond to email .  So, I think it's another vendor


----------



## Kindheart

Hair dry and poofy


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

JuJu hair is really nice but I don't want to wait 7-10 business days for it to arrive.  I'd really like to have my hair put away before the 20th.

I hope M K M  hair is as nice . Its a bonus that's she local but I have to wait until Monday/Tuesday to see if the hair is back in stock.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I hope these two strand twists turn out ok tomorrow when I take them down


----------



## Renewed1

Whew! I get to relax my hair in two more weeks. If I can wait that long.  I'm so over this new growth.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have never wanted to relax my hair so bad, I had to out this sulphur on my scalp, I will stop the sulphur on Monday, making it a week I have applied it to my scalp and then I have to wait another week to relax, it's thick up in those roots lol


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I plan to wear my hair down more often. I just need 2-4 more inches of growth.

I'm also waiting until spring because my winter coats are bad for my hair. My spring jackets are leather or faux leather, much better for my hair.


----------



## Whimsy

Because I'm a glutton for punishment, I'm going to try coloring my hair myself today...
burgundy.

Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

So I didn't put enough twists in and my hair looked awful, so I had to go with a wash n go today. My texlaxed hair is so thin I can't stand it. Good news is I have a lot of ng so hopefully I can bc sooner than I thought


----------



## faithVA

I really didn't want this bonnet dryer. I'm so glad the lady at the bss talked me into it. I think I'm starting to get addicted to being under it  

hmm, if I figure out a way to hang it on my back and then get a really long cord, I can still be portable.


----------



## NGraceO

faithVA said:


> I really didn't want this bonnet dryer. I'm so glad the lady at the bss talked me into it. I think I'm starting to get addicted to being under it   hmm, if I figure out a way to hang it on my back and then get a really long cord, I can still be portable.



LOL!!!!

NGraceO


----------



## Mahsiah

So much shedding, I feel like chopping it all off. Which wouldn't make an ounce of sense but whatever.


----------



## ckisland

After the lady at the BSS rung up all the stuff I got, she asked me if I did hair professionally. I said, "No. I'm relaxing for the first time in six years." She looked devastated  like I told her I was going out to strangle kittens .


----------



## BranwenRosewood

ckisland

What made you want to relax?


----------



## ckisland

RavenSR said:


> ckisland
> 
> What made you want to relax?



Because I want to have long hair more than I want to continue having natural hair. Also it's hard for me to be gentle with my hair and I'm lazy. I love my natural hair, but we're not on the same page anymore, and I'll love my hair no matter what state it's in .


----------



## havilland

ckisland said:


> Because I want to have long hair more than I want to continue having natural hair. Also it's hard for me to be gentle with my hair and I'm lazy. I love my natural hair, but we're not on the same page anymore, and I'll love my hair no matter what state it's in .



Good luck!  Post pics when ur done


----------



## SuchaLady

ckisland said:


> Because I want to have long hair more than I want to continue having natural hair. Also it's hard for me to be gentle with my hair and I'm lazy. I love my natural hair, but we're not on the same page anymore, and I'll love my hair no matter what state it's in .




Come on to our relax thread


----------



## Tonto

Henna on my hair. Finally. Gonna do this every month from now on.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

My wig, which is the same length as my hair in the back, has more volume and bounce than my own hair. SMH


----------



## cynd

I'm getting tired of this two steps forward three steps back hair dance.


----------



## ckisland

havilland SuchaLady 

Iz relaxed now!!! Well. . . kinda 
These are first result pics. I'll post flatironed pics tomorrow.


----------



## PureSilver

Dry ends are no joke........i've got to figure this out before i lose all my length. I refuse to chop all my damage ends at once. 

Long hair addiction is real.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PureSilver said:


> Dry ends are no joke........i've got to figure this out before i lose all my length. I refuse to chop all my damage ends at once.  Long hair addiction is real.


  How often do you moisturize and seal your hair? PureSilver


----------



## Saludable84

PureSilver said:


> Dry ends are no joke........i've got to figure this out before i lose all my length. I refuse to chop all my damage ends at once.
> 
> Long hair addiction is real.



Try getting an ends serum and if possible, use a small bit of protein on your ends when you deep condition.


----------



## havilland

ckisland said:


> havilland SuchaLady
> 
> Iz relaxed now!!! Well. . . kinda
> These are first result pics. I'll post flatironed pics tomorrow.




It looks good! I love that you left some texture. Good job


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

I want some red henna. I would like to have a red tint to my hair naturally.


----------



## havilland

I think I'm going to trim again tomorrow while my hair is straight


----------



## Tonto

My henna was a success! Def need to wash my hair in 4 sections. Plus, I have no heat damage from my flat iron. I am happy!!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I think I'm going to use water instead of a leave in for the loc method, and switch around the cream and oil to butter first and then oil hopefully it will yield better results.


----------



## HanaKuroi

lisanaturally said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to use water instead of a leave in for the loc method, and switch around the cream and oil to butter first and then oil hopefully it will yield better results.



When I am tired  I will do cola, loca, olc, lco, lolc, cocl,  oclc, or whatever. 

All I do is layer and somehow my hair sorts it out.

I did a pomade, cream, oil, pomade and my hair was nice and moisturized for several days. Wasn't greasy.

I wonder if it is the products?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Whimsy

RavenSR tahnk you for mentioning the minimalist beauty blog


----------



## ckisland

I feel like such a newbie again!! I love it !!!

Also I did something last night that will hopefully not come to bite me in the butt later


----------



## HanaKuroi

ckisland said:
			
		

> I feel like such a newbie again!! I love it !!!
> 
> Also I did something last night that will hopefully not come to bite me in the butt later



What? 

I am curious.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ckisland

HanaKuroi said:


> What?
> 
> I am curious.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Uh. I may have possibly gotten up at midnight and relaxed my hair again 



It didn't melt off, and now my hair looks exactly the way I wanted it!


----------



## Toy

ckisland..ooowe no you didn't. Well thank God it didn't melt off and it turned out the way you wanted it to be.


----------



## ckisland

Toy said:


> ckisland..ooowe no you didn't. Well thank God it didn't melt off and it turned out the way you wanted it to be.



I know !!!!! I prayed to the hair gods during the entire process and after!! I got the idea from an old post were someone relaxed twice on the same day when their virgin relaxer didn't come out right. I'm airdrying now and I'll post new pics once it dries. My hair still has a good bit of texture and a lot of volume.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Has anyone done Marley/Havana twists on long hair? I'm MBL but I want some puffy twists during my winter intensive course.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

HanaKuroi said:


> When I am tired  I will do cola, loca, olc, lco, lolc, cocl,  oclc, or whatever.
> 
> All I do is layer and somehow my hair sorts it out.
> 
> I did a pomade, cream, oil, pomade and my hair was nice and moisturized for several days. Wasn't greasy.
> 
> I wonder if it is the products?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Lol  it might be the products, when I used the cheapie stuff my hair was moisturized for a week, now that I switched over to AIA my hair hates it I don't know. That AIA is getting used up one way or another I paid too much for it.


----------



## HanaKuroi

lisanaturally said:
			
		

> Lol  it might be the products, when I used the cheapie stuff my hair was moisturized for a week, now that I switched over to AIA my hair hates it I don't know. That AIA is getting used up one way or another I paid too much for it.



Nooooo, my hair hates AIA.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## NIN4eva

I'm breaking out a bit around my hairline. Nothing serious, but I wonder if I have an issue with surfactant sulfates.

I had TONS of acne issues on my face until I started using my handmade bar soap (this was an accidental discovery, I went somewhere for the weekend and it was all I had.) I was using Cetaphil (liquid and bar), Neutrogena (cream washes), and all kinds other sensitive skin cleansers that never helped with the breakouts. Now I wash with the bar soap, apply Jojoba oil then regular Oil of Olay lotion and my face is super happy. 

So now that the issue is just around my hairline, I wonder if I need to find a sulfate free shampoo. I'm REALLY reluctant to give up my ORS Creamy Aloe though...


----------



## naturalmanenyc

SlimPickinz

Nayna installed long Havana Twists and they came out great!



SlimPickinz said:


> Has anyone done Marley/Havana twists on long hair? I'm MBL but I want some puffy twists during my winter intensive course.


----------



## alove15

Finally dyed my hair with light mountain black dye(just indigo and henna). I only left it on for about 45 minutes and did it on a week old twistout. My hair detangled so easily afterwards! I also haven't seen my coils pop like that w/ no product for a while. The only con is that the sift isn't that fine. However, I will try it again for the conditioning effects.  I also want to try the neutral(cassia).


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

My braids got wet in the shower even under a shower cap, so back to the wash n go today


----------



## ckisland

lisanaturally said:


> My braids got wet in the shower even under a shower cap, so back to the wash n go today



That reminded me to put shower cap on my list of things to buy.
Things to get:
Shower cap, bonnet, du-rag thingy, some kind of bonnet dryer, serum, smaller magnetic rollers and flexirods

Before bed, I dampened my ends, applied some curl creme and did 2 braids with rods at the end. O.M.G!!! My hair is soooo curly and soft  . I will definitely do 2 braids at the crown next time to avoid it being so flat on the top


----------



## faithVA

I put in afro kinky twists yesterday. The people at work think it's my hair. Interesting! Hopefully, they won't notice when I switch over to the finger comber wig.  I will just rock afro kinky twists and the finger comber wig until I'm ready to wear my hair out again.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Can't wait for my henna to arrive.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This is why I should have just sucked up the ordering fee and ordered this hair.


Your website doesnt have your local address on it so how in the world are you telling me it's ok for me to come pick it up without giving me a location/address?

I'm ready to take these work clothes off, and yet I have to run out but I can't until you tell me where I'm going.  I'm about ready to say forget it and buy my hair at the local BSS.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I finally cut my front hair even with my back, omg I am so happy! When your front is like two inches shorter than your back your front looks supper thin, my hair in the back ends were looking all thick while that front was not getting it. I have been wanting to cut it but was waiting on my back to grow back from the setback . SO thought I was going to wait 3 months to cut the front when he doesn't understand thin looking ends is not the business regardless of length. Men do not understand. So I washed my hair and combed some v05 to detangle my hair before deep conditioning and next thing I know I was evening it out. I am happy. It might not be super even but I can say it's very close and what matters most is I feel good about it!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I REALLY need to wash my hair but I'm going to attempt putting it off until Sunday.

Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## brownb83

I'm going to flat iron my hair for x-mas and  I'm excited!


----------



## naija24

My bf's godsister went from NL to close to skimming BSL in 6 ****** MONTHS. i'm seething in jealously right now. She's natural and presses her hair every other week but even STILL, how is that possible??? I've never heard of that before, even HERE.

Someone help me not seethe!! 

I'm NL after 1 FULL YEAR. I'm working on transitioning by pressing my natural hair as well, but still. How did she retain all that growth??


----------



## naija24

Also, I'm pissed off that some brothers only like natural hair on women if they aren't a 4 hair type. It's irritating.


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> My bf's godsister went from NL to close to skimming BSL in 6 ****** MONTHS. i'm seething in jealously right now. She's natural and presses her hair every other week but even STILL, how is that possible??? I've never heard of that before, even HERE.
> 
> Someone help me not seethe!!
> 
> I'm NL after 1 FULL YEAR. I'm working on transitioning by pressing my natural hair as well, but still. How did she retain all that growth??



She probably has healthy hair practices. In addition to being a fast grower. 

You need to make a decision about your hair and what and how best to achieve your goal.
Keep your eye on the prize and do what is best for the health of your hair. Listen to advice that has been given and stay on the path to healthy hair.

I am sure if you go back and review your practices  you can identify what you might want to change next year. I know you have been given invaluable advice on here. You can achieve your goal but, you must refrain from damaging your hair. 

You need to decide once and for all if you want to be relaxed or natural. 

Stop watching other people's hair. 

 Listen when people try and stop you from doing something that will cause damage to your strands.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just combed my hair out from deep conditioning it and applied my leave ins and sealed and out my flexi rods in, can't do a whole head full of curls, going to keep it as straight as it can't be for relaxer next week. I am so loving my ends, I can't even complain right about now. I have wanted to do this for months but to be honest only kept it because SO was like "No". I also said that will give my back enough time to grow so when I even it out it will be a little longer. But I bit the bullet and cut the front even, it looks so much better. I'm tired of having curls and the back is so thick and nice looking and I got those whispy thin from hair blowing in the wind, so not cute!


----------



## naija24

HanaKuroi said:


> *
> You need to decide once and for all if you want to be relaxed or natural. *
> 
> Stop watching other people's hair.
> 
> Listen when people try and stop you from doing something that will cause damage to your strands.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



That's just it, it's really not that easy. I wish I was a person that could transition for 2-3 years like many ladies here. I wish I could stretch my relaxers for 5-6 months at a time. It's just really hard. 

I enjoy pressing my hair at Alina's Hair Salon in College Park, and my hair did grow but it also got a bit thinner. I never really had a set regiment for my hair that lasted more than a month unless I went to a salon every 1-2 weeks. Maybe I should go back to that? I wish it weren't so complicated.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Right before I started my healthy hair journey, my hair was HORRIBLE. I looked like it did in my siggy, but with parts of hair that were longer. So basically, you could see through the strands right to my neck. Better yet, you could stick your head through the gaps and kiss my neck.

My "friend" knew that I was really depressed about my hair and it really affected my self esteem. I has used to be APL, what happened? Anyway....we were hanging out one day and she kept whipping her SL hair back and forth and running her hands through her hair whenever she thought I was looking at her. I paid her no mind, but I was hurt that she would throw her healthy hair in my face.

Fast forward to present time. Her hair is now shorter that my pic siggy and torn up from the floor up. 

Karma.

I have no sympathies.


----------



## Lilmama1011

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Right before I started my healthy hair journey, my hair was HORRIBLE. I looked like it did in my siggy, but with parts of hair that were longer. So basically, you could see through the strands right to my neck. Better yet, you could stick your head through the gaps and kiss my neck.  My "friend" knew that I was really depressed about my hair and it really affected my self esteem. I has used to be APL, what happened? Anyway....we were hanging out one day and she kept whipping her SL hair back and forth and running her hands through her hair whenever she thought I was looking at her. I paid her no mind, but I was hurt that she would throw her healthy hair in my face.  Fast forward to present time. Her hair is now shorter that my pic siggy and torn up from the floor up.  Karma.  I have no sympathies.



(Stifling laugh) bwahhhhhhhhhhh OMG that was funny. That was really mean of her though


----------



## Lilmama1011

I can't stand the fact my friends tries to make it a competition and I'm beginning to see she is a big time liar. So everyone should know on here a suffered a setback a couple of months ago probably in January , like literally the back of my hair broke off and was like two inches, well probably three but I cut my hair even to two. It was embarrassing to try to attempt to clip my hair up. So my "best friend" knows my trials and tribulations. My hair has grown so quickly and now my touches a little below my shoulders which I was so happy. She says "oh well mines is going to be longer  I didn't even know it was a competition! And first off if I made all that progress in less than a year and you still not longer, sorry no competition sweetie so don't even start one. She sent me a pic of her hair like four days before I was talking about my progress and her hair is still a couple inches shorter  except for the back which is a couple inches longer than mine but her hair breaks and she is always telling me this and I give her suggestions and she still claims it's breaks but uses a spin brush all the darn time and I told her it's not good to do that. We all know brushes in wet hair is a no no!  

Well here is when she starts lying. "Oh I just got a relaxer and it's to the middle of my back". So I said with fake enthusiasm "oh really wow, your hair grew fast! You mean to tell me your almost waist length" and she said "yeah almost, give it to my birthday and I will be full waist length". I had to look at the pic she just sent me four days ago to make sure I wasn't tripping. That's when I realized she is a damn lie. I promise you she is far from waist length, omg I'm about to search for that pic and edit her face out if I can find it, I really want to hear yal reactions .....


----------



## spellinto

Trini_Chutney said:


> I REALLY need to wash my hair but I'm going to attempt putting it off until Sunday.
> 
> Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App



Same! I haven't washed my hair in an ungodly amount of time   I will wash tomorrow because this just isn't fair to my scalp!

I'm just slackin though because I just cut my ends and I like how they look.  I don't want to wash my hair and have them look frazzled again


----------



## Lilmama1011

spellinto said:


> Same! I haven't washed my hair in an ungodly amount of time   I will wash tomorrow because this just isn't fair to my scalp!
> 
> I'm just slackin though because I just cut my ends and I like how they look.  I don't want to wash my hair and have them look frazzled again



yeah it's like fresh ends make you not want to do any type of manipulation fearing breakage and it having a impact on your luscious ends


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Lilmama1011 said:


> I can't stand the fact my friends tries to make it a competition and I'm beginning to see she is a big time liar. So everyone should know on here a suffered a setback a couple of months ago probably in January , like literally the back of my hair broke off and was like two inches, well probably three but I cut my hair even to two. It was embarrassing to try to attempt to clip my hair up. So my "best friend" knows my trials and tribulations. My hair has grown so quickly and now my touches a little below my shoulders which I was so happy. She says "oh well mines is going to be longer  I didn't even know it was a competition! And first off if I made all that progress in less than a year and you still not longer, sorry no competition sweetie so don't even start one. She sent me a pic of her hair like four days before I was talking about my progress and her hair is still a couple inches shorter  except for the back which is a couple inches longer than mine but her hair breaks and she is always telling me this and I give her suggestions and she still claims it's breaks but uses a spin brush all the darn time and I told her it's not good to do that. We all know brushes in wet hair is a no no!
> 
> Well here is when she starts lying. "Oh I just got a relaxer and it's to the middle of my back". So I said with fake enthusiasm "oh really wow, your hair grew fast! You mean to tell me your almost waist length" and she said "yeah almost, give it to my birthday and I will be full waist length". I had to look at the pic she just sent me four days ago to make sure I wasn't tripping. That's when I realized she is a damn lie. I promise you she is far from waist length, omg I'm about to search for that pic and edit her face out if I can find it, I really want to hear yal reactions .....



I chuckled reading this. Sounds like your "Best Friend" is a bit of a hater . 

Don't read much into it. When I first started growing my hair out one of my closest friends was very standoffish about it. MBL later, she wants me to do her hair because quote, "She can't grow it like I can" ! 

Sometimes showing is wayyyyyyy better then telling.


----------



## Ogoma

I love that phrase 'tore up from the floor up' . I need to find way to incorporate in my every day speech.


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> That's just it, it's really not that easy. I wish I was a person that could transition for 2-3 years like many ladies here. I wish I could stretch my relaxers for 5-6 months at a time. It's just really hard.
> 
> I enjoy pressing my hair at Alina's Hair Salon in College Park, and my hair did grow but it also got a bit thinner. I never really had a set regiment for my hair that lasted more than a month unless I went to a salon every 1-2 weeks. Maybe I should go back to that? I wish it weren't so complicated.



Not having a regimen is a problem. You won't see results in a month. If you go to a salon every 1-2 weeks what do is your regimen in between visits?

I don't think it is complicated. I think you want instant results. Nothing is slower than watching your hair grow. Focus on hair health and a regimen and stick to it. Have certain expectations for your hair type and all over length. 

Your ends are tomorrow's length. Remember that damage isn't always instant, it can show up months later. Sometimes hair is slowly breaking when we think it isn't growing fast enough.

Have you followed anyone that has big chopped? No matter what you do, whether  you relax or go natural, the hair at the front and the top of you head won't be neck length for a long time. I think part of your issue is understanding how hair grows in from a bc vs a person that has not big chopped.

Does your boyfriend like long hair? Has he given you a hard time about your hair?


----------



## youwillrise

a bottle of conditioner dropped on my toe last night...still hurts.  i thought we had a good relationship, conditioner?  i thought we were friends?  i guess it's just all been lies.  

i'm just gonna sit here and cry.


----------



## hnntrr

I love my natural kinks and curls, but I do miss straight hair.


----------



## ckisland

Felling my hair on my upper back is making me get a little attached to it . By the time tomorrow comes, I might not be gungho about cutting as much as I had plan. I cut 3 times already, I can't need to much more taken off, right  ?


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I chuckled reading this. Sounds like your "Best Friend" is a bit of a hater .  Don't read much into it. When I first started growing my hair out one of my closest friends was very standoffish about it. MBL later, she wants me to do her hair because quote, "She can't grow it like I can" !  Sometimes showing is wayyyyyyy better then telling.



Girl you ain't never lie! 

I had someone tell me recently that a) there is not such thing as moisture overload and b) that products made for natural hair penetrate the hair better so when I'm relaxed, the natural products will penetrate my deeper and won't agree with my relaxed hair. That I have to be careful when I use products for natural hair. Mind you, the product I bought specifically states is for natural and relaxed hair and I asked the lady in person about "her" product and she said "any good product will be for anyone's use!" 

My hair will stay in my buns. When it has serious hang time, bet their tongues will be tied then!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My hair was so easy to detangle on my last wash day.  I don't know if it's because I'm on Hairfinity again or what.

But the balance in my scalp is off now and I've got the itchies.  I should not have used the ACV because everything was fine before.  I'll just use BS next time and things should be back to normal.


----------



## Lilmama1011

youwillrise said:


> a bottle of conditioner dropped on my toe last night...still hurts.  i thought we had a good relationship, conditioner?  i thought we were friends?  i guess it's just all been lies.
> 
> i'm just gonna sit here and cry.





oh girl i dropped body wash on my toe, my "ring toes" was hurting! !! It was throbbing and i thought it was sprung or broke.  i limped around all night. SO put ice on it that night and the next day i was scared to move,  i got up slowly and it was like nothing ever happened,  no pain whatsoever


----------



## yaya24

set-backs stink


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

ScorpioBeauty09
did hairfinity change the texture of your hair?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm ready to hide my hair. I want to roll over, take off my loc soc and go about my business.

Come on Friday!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84 said:


> Girl you ain't never lie!
> 
> I had someone tell me recently that a) there is not such thing as moisture overload and b) that products made for natural hair penetrate the hair better so when I'm relaxed, the natural products will penetrate my deeper and won't agree with my relaxed hair. That I have to be careful when I use products for natural hair. Mind you, the product I bought specifically states is for natural and relaxed hair and I asked the lady in person about "her" product and she said "any good product will be for anyone's use!"
> 
> My hair will stay in my buns. When it has serious hang time, bet their tongues will be tied then!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



...........PREACH!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I have a 3/4th wig in my "hair room" just waiting to be worn. WHY IN THE HECK AM I NOT WEARING IT?! Off to youtube I go.


----------



## NGraceO

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Right before I started my healthy hair journey, my hair was HORRIBLE. I looked like it did in my siggy, but with parts of hair that were longer. So basically, you could see through the strands right to my neck. Better yet, you could stick your head through the gaps and kiss my neck.  My "friend" knew that I was really depressed about my hair and it really affected my self esteem. I has used to be APL, what happened? Anyway....we were hanging out one day and she kept whipping her SL hair back and forth and running her hands through her hair whenever she thought I was looking at her. I paid her no mind, but I was hurt that she would throw her healthy hair in my face.  Fast forward to present time. Her hair is now shorter that my pic siggy and torn up from the floor up.  Karma.  I have no sympathies.



Literally LOL'd.

NGraceO


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

TwoSnapsUp said:


> ScorpioBeauty09
> did hairfinity change the texture of your hair?



TwoSnapsUp It became slightly thicker and fuller.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Yesterday I washed my hair and I swear that water got super cold fast! That's one thing I can't stand in the winter time, it seems the water gets colder faster. I was like three seconds going to hope out and rinse hair later but I ended up doing a cold water rinse which I hate because it makes the hair feel stripped and coarse. But I sat with a satin shirt on my hair for a while so it wasn't coarse when I went to detangle it. And forget all the bs about it seals in moisture, I don't believe it. I was actually reading a while ago and they said it's not a study that proves it, well at the time I was reading it wasn't


----------



## Renewed1

I think I'm going to shave my kitchen.  It's so bad and broken back there it's unreal.


----------



## xu93texas

I love my husband! He took time out if his day to help me take out this weave 

On a different note, I think this weave may have caused me a minor setback. My nape looks horrible!!


----------



## MileHighDiva

xu93texas said:


> I love my husband! He took time out if his day to help me take out this weave
> 
> On a different note, I think this weave may have caused me a minor setback. My nape looks horrible!!



xu93texas

I thought you weren't going back to Reniece till January 2014.  I'm sorry to hear about your potential setback!

ETA: That's a good man,


----------



## xu93texas

MileHighDiva said:


> xu93texas  I thought you weren't going back to Reniece till January 2014.  I'm sorry to hear about your potential setback!



Hey lady,  thanks for the concern 
I went to a stylist here in my area. I just wanted to get rid of the HIH syndrome. It wasn't worth it. Oh well, now I have to restart growing my nape again.


----------



## toaster

I apply this peppermint pomade to my scalp (with sulfur) every other day. Last week I started my New Years resolution to run at least a mile every day early. I've noticed that the day I'm supposed to reapply the pomade my scalp tingles soooo much during my run.  I'm convinced I'm feeling growth. 

I know it's probably just sweat and my scalp telling me it wants to be washed. But I'm going to stick with my growth theory and keep running.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wash once a week, but I'm thinking about cowashing the fourth day because I always end up re doing my curly styles anyway on like the third or fourth day, mind as well fully refresh it rather then just spraying my mix and re rolling


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think I'm about to do a twist out or braid out, these to flexi rods curls in a banana clip is boring me! And because it wasn't fully dry it didn't dry as smooth and my ends look frizzy and dry and it's not dry at all, i double moisturized and sealed yesterday after washing so it shouldn't be dry, but it always doesn't look right the first day, in my stretch it's a go to hairstyle for me but I should have waited until it dried a bit then put the flexi rods in


----------



## Lilmama1011

I truly think about hair too much, I'm reading a book and it says you haven't touched your dessert and I read "you haven't touched your braidout" really?!!!


----------



## ckisland

Renewed1 said:


> I think I'm going to shave my kitchen.  It's so bad and broken back there it's unreal.


I read this three times and only on the last, did I get what you were saying. First I read that you were going to shave (like your legs) in the kitchen because your back was broken  erplexed. Then you were going to shave you kitchen, the room, and I thought, is she resurfacing a table or something . I needed more context clues 



Lilmama1011 said:


> I truly think about hair too much, I'm reading a book and it says you haven't touched your dessert and I read "you haven't touched your braidout" really?!!!



I catch myself typing the word "hair" in inappropriate places all the time


----------



## MileHighDiva

xu93texas said:


> Hey lady,  thanks for the concern
> I went to a stylist here in my area. I just wanted to get rid of the HIH syndrome. It wasn't worth it. Oh well, now I have to restart growing my nape again.



Oh no, keep the tension loose in that area and M&S.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Giovanni Direct Leave In makes my hair dry and dull. I don't know why I keep trying to make myself like it.  It does work great for shaving my legs tho, lol.  Repurpose out this *****.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I finally have time to pamper my hair, but I feel like something will pop up and pull me away from it again.


----------



## hnntrr

tapioca_pudding said:


> Giovanni Direct Leave In makes my hair dry and dull. I don't know why I keep trying to make myself like it.  It does work great for shaving my legs tho, lol.  Repurpose out this *****.



HM I have had issues with it leaving my hair dry too.
And I DO need shaving cream/stuff.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^Try it!


----------



## heirloom

Got some new goodies in the mail, even though my hair doesnt need a wash I may wash it anyway just so I can try them out


----------



## Ari8

I need to get to the doctor and see where my iron stores are. I'm freakin' tired of these brittle/damaged hairs. Some of my strands are barely an inch long and the tips are already splitting or becoming brittle. I can't find any information on the role iron plays in hair health, but I did read an old thread in which a member said dry, brittle hair was the biggest hair-related issue she experienced while anemic. From what I have read, iron stores (ferritin) need to be at 70-80 *consistently* for optimal hair. Mine were non-existent so I'm starting from scratch.  I have no clue how long it will take to rebuild them. What I do know is that I haven't seen any effects yet and it's been 2.5 months.

Speaking of supplements, I bought a biotin supplement the other day, 1000 mcg. I'm wondering whether this stuff messes with hormones or something, and perhaps that explains the excessive body hair growth and/or cystic acne that people experience. I want to try it out, though, because most people seem to have really good results.


----------



## naija24

HanaKuroi said:


> Not having a regimen is a problem. You won't see results in a month. If you go to a salon every 1-2 weeks what do is your regimen in between visits?  I don't think it is complicated. I think you want instant results. Nothing is slower than watching your hair grow. Focus on hair health and a regimen and stick to it. Have certain expectations for your hair type and all over length.  Your ends are tomorrow's length. Remember that damage isn't always instant, it can show up months later. Sometimes hair is slowly breaking when we think it isn't growing fast enough.  Have you followed anyone that has big chopped? No matter what you do, whether  you relax or go natural, the hair at the front and the top of you head won't be neck length for a long time. I think part of your issue is understanding how hair grows in from a bc vs a person that has not big chopped.  Does your boyfriend like long hair? Has he given you a hard time about your hair?



It takes about a year and a few months for my sides to be neck length so around March I'll be fine. My crown takes forever. 

My boyfriend prefers long hair. He wasn't happy at all when I BC shortly after we started dating, I. Mean I didn't like the BC very much either but for different reasons. Anyway I don't mind growing my hair out to full SL. I really don't want long hair. Just enough to ponytail without clips. 

My dream would straight haired natural at full neck length or SL but I am scared of transitioning. I have severe anxiety so it's terribly difficult to stick to anything that's not already second nature for me.


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:


> It takes about a year and a few months for my sides to be neck length so around March I'll be fine. My crown takes forever.
> 
> My boyfriend prefers long hair. He wasn't happy at all when I BC shortly after we started dating, I. Mean I didn't like the BC very much either but for different reasons. Anyway I don't mind growing my hair out to full SL. I really don't want long hair. Just enough to ponytail without clips.
> 
> My dream would straight haired natural at full neck length or SL but I am scared of transitioning. I have severe anxiety so it's terribly difficult to stick to anything that's not already second nature for me.



I don't think you can become a straight haired natural or a natural then. 

I am unclear why you even want to be natural. 

Sometimes you want long hair and sometimes you don't.

Just do whatever you were doing when you were relaxed. I am sure you were less anxious.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## nerdography

I wish it would hurry up and be Saturday. I need to wash, detangle, and put my hair in twist in preparation of my relaxer. I plan on relaxing Christmas Eve since I won't have anything to do, but sit around the house all day. It'll be nice not having to deal with two textures anymore. I don't know why I tortured myself for eight months.


----------



## Lilmama1011

nerdography said:


> I wish it would hurry up and be Saturday. I need to wash, detangle, and put my hair in twist in preparation of my relaxer. I plan on relaxing Christmas Eve since I won't have anything to do, but sit around the house all day. It'll be nice not having to deal with two textures anymore. I don't know why I tortured myself for eight months.



me and you both can't wait. i will probably relax the 23rd. sometimes you just get tired of the new growth even though it shows progress.


----------



## Lilmama1011

my hair keep getting caught in between fibers of the bonnet and breaking hair off,  not a lot but who wants un necessary breakage.  its suppose to protect your hair not break it. someone said Wal-Mart ones dont snag their hair, it still does with mine!


----------



## Ogoma

My hair feels good, but my scalp is not happy. I will be co-washing this evening.


----------



## Lilmama1011

my hair smells soooo good.komaza is the bomb


----------



## ckisland

Ohhh weee the attention I got when I was out and about today!!  Yeah, this is definitely my style


----------



## Lilmama1011

ckisland said:


> Ohhh weee the attention I got when I was out and about today!!  Yeah, this is definitely my style



what style?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Hair Plans:

Braid and Curl Friday and Saturday

Saturday night I am going to sit down and detangle and prepoo with a V05/Coconut Oil mixture. 

Sunday: Shampoo, Protein Treatment,  DC w/ Steam, Leave Ins, rollerset, Press Roots

Wear my straight hair for a week. The following week I will install Curlformers on old straight hair; I will wear that a full week. If that falls and my scalp is still ok, I will take my old curlformer set and throw it in a high pony. 

Yep you read it correctly. I won't be washing my hair for 2-3 weeks. I'm taking a hair break


----------



## spellinto

Stretching and bunning for six months was one of the worst moves I could've made for my hair.  Yes, I reached HL, but at the cost of my hair's health.  Going through hair depression right now  I know it doesn't serve me to take it personally, but I was in such a good place with my hair before I made this turn.

I've been thinking about getting a new stylist.  The one I have now just makes me uncomfortable with his "I told ya so!" attitude and vague way of explaining things.  Everytime I ask him for adivce I leave more insulted and confused than I felt coming in to the salon.  There's an equally fancy salon near his that does touch ups...I'm just scared that the next stylist I see will jack my hair up!  I may just request the one other lady (at the salon I go to now) that does touch ups.  She did my hair once and the overall experience was very pleasant.  Maybe she will be more enlightening on the next move I should make.


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm sooo tired of looking at my hair. Its sew in time. I'm done wigging it.


----------



## nerdography

I think Hydroquench Systems is my product line. I used the Greaseless Moisture on Monday. And my really dry 4C patch of hair in the back is still hydrated. Mind you, I just put the moisturizer on, I didn't seal. I need to buy more products from her.


----------



## ckisland

Lilmama1011 said:


> what style?



I had put in 4-5 flexirods and  had big curls that I separated a bit. I'm hoping for a repeat today, but my didn't fully dry overnight :/


----------



## SuchaLady

My weave has shipped finally. Geez....new weave for Christmas! Yes!


----------



## NIN4eva

NG is popping just in time for holiday party season. Sigh. Welp, I'm not giving in. No flat iron or blowdryer is touching this hair...


----------



## Lissa0821

I just brought Jamacian Black Castor oil which I will use to oil my scalp once a week the day before wash day.  It didn't smell as bad as I expected and with a such a small amount, it really absorbed into my hair nicely.    Looking forward to increase growth this upcoming year.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

SuchaLady said:


> My weave has shipped finally. Geez....new weave for Christmas! Yes!



I was able to get my hair locally. I get it installed tomorrow, so I'll be done up for Christmas too


----------



## SuchaLady

shawnyblazes said:


> I was able to get my hair locally. I get it installed tomorrow, so I'll be done up for Christmas too



We have to share pictures!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

SuchaLady said:


> We have to share pictures!



We sure will. Where did you get your hair from?


----------



## Platinum

I regret relaxing my hair back in 2012. I'm transitioning with sew-ins in 2014. I have the urge to start using growth aids again.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

That moment when your tracking states your item is in your state, and then doesnt move for two days -_-


----------



## Lilmama1011

ckisland said:


> I had put in 4-5 flexirods and  had big curls that I separated a bit. I'm hoping for a repeat today, but my didn't fully dry overnight :/



ooo, you a fleci roder too!  i love them,  you can get a nice style with like 6 or less. yeah i just did spirals with 6 ones on slightly damp hair and left on for a half hour and it was done and set! ckisland


----------



## SuchaLady

shawnyblazes said:


> We sure will. Where did you get your hair from?



Queen Hair from Ali


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I love The Pomade Shop on Etsy, I get my products lightening fast and the customer service is excellent!


----------



## cubanspice

I really wish euphoria and bliss didn't go out of business. I would love to know her formulas.


----------



## Lilmama1011

lisanaturally said:


> I love The Pomade Shop on Etsy, I get my products lightening fast and the customer service is excellent!



I'm off to check it out


----------



## Sosa

I'm cutting off a few inches for the new year. My hair has been mbl and always in a bun... what's the point of that? 
I plan to wear my hair out more often and be more stylish with my hair. ..so I am cutting it back for ease of detangling and flat ironing.


----------



## GettingKinky

^^^ I've been thinking the same thing. I've been mostly bunning for the past 2 years and I'm ready to enjoy the fruits of my labor. I just have to figure out how to style it so it looks good.


----------



## Lissa0821

Laws ham mercy, my hooded dryer just died.  It no longer blows hot air at all,  I only had it for about a year and a half.   I am still going to do a rollerset tonight.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lissa0821 said:


> Laws ham mercy, my hooded dryer just died.  It no longer blows hot air at all,  I only had it for about a year and a half.   I am still going to do a rollerset tonight.



good luck! !!!!


----------



## Solila

Its been 4 damn days and I still smell like curry......thank you Fenugreek......


----------



## Lilmama1011

Solila said:


> Its been 4 damn days and I still smell like curry......thank you Fenugreek......



lol.........


----------



## Solila

Lilmama1011 said:


> lol.........



Girl....you don't know my struggles! Lolol


----------



## SlimPickinz

My friend asked me to grease his scalp because he has dry scalp. What products can I suggest to combat this? I refuse to grease a grown man's anything. Especially if he isn't my man..


----------



## thebelleofelle

Soooooo I'm getting kinky twist/Senegalese twist done this weekend by a friend who just finished beauty college. I'm a little worried that they won't come out like I want. Grrrrrrr Lord I pray they do.


----------



## yaya24

Transitioning again.
Jesus take the wheel.


----------



## Ogoma

Sometimes I feel like I don't know my hair. It does well under circumstances I would never have imagined.


----------



## Napp

yaya24 what made you change your mind? I thought the relaxed hair was working for you.


----------



## yaya24

Napp

Texlaxed hair is working for me, but last weekend I suddenly had an area that broke off at the line of demarcation.


I do not have time to be bothered with babying my hair until that section grows back.

I think I had moisture overload.


----------



## Napp

yaya24 said:


> Napp
> 
> Texlaxed hair is working for me, but last weekend I suddenly had an area that broke off at the line of demarcation.
> 
> 
> I do not have time to be bothered with babying my hair until that section grows back.
> 
> I think I had moisture overload.



Sorry to hear that! How many weeks post are you?

Are you going back to using heat?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

SlimPickinz said:


> My friend asked me to grease his scalp because he has dry scalp. What products can I suggest to combat this? I refuse to grease a grown man's anything. Especially if he isn't my man..



SlimPickinz

Grapeseed, jojoba or sweet Almond Oil. All available at vitamin shoppe.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

What a dang minute... I used coconut oil to take my marley twists out and then slathered alot on to pre poo overnight. Dummy. I forgot my hair is anti oil before washing. No wonder my hair is revolting this week. 

Mother freaking eureka. Sorry. But my hair hasn't misbehaved like this in a while. I've trying to figure it out all week.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Watch,  the one day I need USPS to get here before 1pm they dont.  Any other time , USPS is knocking at 10 am in the morning.


It figures the time I have an appointment they decide to get here when they get here.


----------



## SlimPickinz

cwmarie thanks! I forgot that jojoba oil is the closest to our natural oils. Lucky for him I have all three already.


----------



## southerncitygirl

buy him some of this if you get him the 4 or even 8oz it will last him a long time:

the rosemary pomade
ceramoist
linamoist

they are having a sale. she has great customer service






SlimPickinz said:


> My friend asked me to grease his scalp because he has dry scalp. What products can I suggest to combat this? I refuse to grease a grown man's anything. Especially if he isn't my man..


----------



## ckisland

Lilmama1011 said:


> ooo, you a fleci roder too!  i love them,  you can get a nice style with like 6 or less. yeah i just did spirals with 6 ones on slightly damp hair and left on for a half hour and it was done and set! ckisland



My flexis are all old, and I'm excited to get some new ones!! I was surprised that the one on wet hair took so long to dry and wasn't as smooth as the ones I do on damp or dry hair. I'm definitely saving these for when my hair is almost dry


----------



## ckisland

I took a paddle brush to my hair last night, and attempted to wrap my hair. Smh. I need another 1-2 in. cut asap!!


----------



## yaya24

@Napp

only 5 weeks post.

Soo the new growth is like 1 inch.
Its a HHJ tragedy. 

But I'm staying positive.


----------



## NGraceO

ckisland said:


> My flexis are all old, and I'm excited to get some new ones!! I was surprised that the one on wet hair took so long to dry and wasn't as smooth as the ones I do on damp or dry hair. I'm definitely saving these for when my hair is almost dry



6 or less!?! I wish. I'm the one who uses at least 65. But the. Again, I only do hard-core spiral sets with flexirods lol

NGraceO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Smh. No USPS before I left.  I guess I'll request a redelivery and pray it comes tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naija24

yaya24 said:


> Napp  Texlaxed hair is working for me, but last weekend I suddenly had an area that broke off at the line of demarcation.   I do not have time to be bothered with babying my hair until that section grows back.  I think I had moisture overload.



Oh no. I hope it wasn't too noticeable and you have enough hair to cover it up. If you're gonna transition, how long are you planning to do it?


----------



## yaya24

@naija24
Thanks!

Its not noticeable to the public lol.

Right now, I have my hair in a low bun. You can't tell anything is going on in there.

I went ahead and cut majority of my length back to SL and then cut the hair around the "special" area to around 2 inches (to avoid tangling/matting).

No turning back from transitioning now. lol.

I will transition til my natural hair is at least SL (because I want to be able to style it)...

The last time I did a BC (2009) I was left with 2 inches of hair after BC'ing after 10 weeks... and I will not be doing that again. lol

2 years max. 
Praying for a smooth transition.


----------



## naija24

God what a difference trims make. There really is no point holding on to crap ends. My hair may feel shorter but it looks soooo healthy right now. Yay!! No more crunchy ends.


----------



## naija24

yaya24 said:


> @naija24 Thanks!  Its not noticeable to the public lol.  Right now, I have my hair in a low bun. You can't tell anything is going on in there.  I went ahead and cut majority of my length back to SL and then cut the hair around the "special" area to around 2 inches (to avoid tangling/matting).  No turning back from transitioning now. lol.  I will transition til my natural hair is at least SL (because I want to be able to style it)...  The last time I did a BC (2009) I was left with 2 inches of hair after BC'ing after 10 weeks... and I will not be doing that again. lol  2 years max. Praying for a smooth transition.



You were one of my hair inspirations!! I'll be following your journey!!

I think personally that BCing is way easier than transitioning but idk....it could be fun. I want to attempt it for a year max. Probably 8-10 months realistically. Since I don't want long hair really, and I want to be a straight haired natural anyway, getting to neck length seems reasonable to be before cutting.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My Hair was LAIDDDDDDD TODAY! 

I <3 Braidouts!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

yaya24 said:


> Transitioning again.
> Jesus take the wheel.



 Another head of transitioning hair I can stalk


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You'd think folks in the salon never seen natural hair before. Every time I come in to get a weave, usually 3 times a year, folks gawk once the ponytails come off. My hair may not be long but it sure is healthy.

One of the stylists told me last time shes 90% natural because she relaxes her leave out. She thought I was going to say something, but what for its her hair. I wasn't surprised though, I know a lot of women who do that.

But I will say,  once some of those weaves come out, those hairlines are nonexistent. I have to catch myself to not stare.


----------



## PlainJane

Nvm.........


----------



## Babygrowth

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My Hair was LAIDDDDDDD TODAY!
> 
> I <3 Braidouts!



Hold up wait a minute! Your pic is fire!


----------



## Victoria44

This semester did a number on my hair. I was so neglectful... I need to find someone asap to braid my hair, or just suck it up and do it myself.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Babygrowth

I was channeling BeNOTce .....Thanks Girl!


----------



## Rozlewis

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My Hair was LAIDDDDDDD TODAY!
> 
> I <3 Braidouts!



EnExitStageLeft, that hair is alllllll that. You lookin good girl!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Rozlewis

Thank You!


----------



## Ogoma

Used Komaza Aloe My Hair Cream for the first time this night. Based on scent, I don't think it has a permanent place in my stash. Let me see what it does to my hair in the morning and decide.

I wonder if I can drop fragrance oil in it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ogoma said:


> Used Komaza Aloe My Hair Cream for the first time this night. Based on scent, I don't think it has a permanent place in my stash. Let me see what it does to my hair in te morning and decide.
> 
> I wonder if I can drop fragrance oil in it.



Ogoma

What does it smell like?  Floral, fruity, or herbally.


----------



## Ogoma

MileHighDiva said:


> @Ogoma
> 
> What does it smell like?  Floral, fruity, or herbally.



Like a floral relaxer. A chemical, floral scent. I don't find it pleasant at all. I actually rubbed it on my hands to ensure it was good to use. Every other Komaza product I have used, mainly from the Califia line, smell so great, like baked goods. I am not sure what is going on here.


----------



## LaBelleLL

i am amazed at how naptural85 retains her length despite manipulating it and wearing it out as much as she does.....

i think her keeping her hair stretched is what has been her saving grace. it seems as if she is able to keep those ends moisterized readily and doens't have as many SSKs if she were to do wash n goes or something else.

i'm just going to keep my hair stretched from now on. this means more use of my curlformers and braidouts (to protective style). it's going to take work but i just need to plan.


----------



## Hellena

I've always been frustrated with the fact that the back of my hair grows soooo slow. 
I decided to transition to natural mid-July after relaxing my hair for the last time. I did a length check on my new growth yesterday and discovered that I have 4 inches of growth at the back but only 3 1/4 inches in the front and sides and 3 inches in the top. 

All of this time I have been breaking it off and I never knew. smh.....
I am currently APL. My goal is MBL.


----------



## naija24

Ever went in for a trim and came out with a cut? I know my hair isn't long but post trim I can't pull back nearly enough hair to clip as before. All that progress (4 months) gone


----------



## Saludable84

naija24 said:


> Ever went in for a trim and came out with a cut? I know my hair isn't long but post trim I can't pull back nearly enough hair to clip as before. All that progress (4 months) gone



How often ate you actually clipping your ends

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma

Ogoma said:


> Used Komaza Aloe My Hair Cream for the first time this night. Based on scent, I don't think it has a permanent place in my stash. Let me see what it does to my hair in the morning and decide.
> 
> I wonder if I can drop fragrance oil in it.



My hair feels really good . I hate that scent so much, but at least it didn't linger.


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> I was channeling BeNOTce .....Thanks Girl!



Better not let her followers hear you say that. They will come at you with stakes!


----------



## ImanAdero

Currently have a bentonite clay mask in my hair... And I can't lie in nervous as all get out to wash it out. 

I just want my hair and scalp to be clean. That's all I want. 

Oh and my hair to kink up. I'm hoping this and this protein treatment I'm about to do will help.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So all my curls dropped and I own not one flat iron or hot curlers.  I guess I have to hit a BSS up. This slightly droopy look is not cute.


----------



## Mahsiah

So today I straightened my hair for the first time since starting my hair journey. I did it because I was going to party and I have a lot of new growth and didn't want to relax.

It started raining cats and dogs and the party was cancelled.

I didn't go anywhere.

I spent hours doing my hair for nothing.

Life is funny.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I started taking down my mini twists at about 10:00pm last night. Finally gave up at 4:00am. Then I started again this morning and finished around 3:30pm. Never again. Nevah!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

My hair journey truly does take patience. Whoooo sa!


----------



## naija24

Saludable84 said:


> How often ate you actually clipping your ends  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Saludable84 probably my last trim was 4-5 months ago.


----------



## hnntrr

I am in that awkward twa stage. Not short but not long either.


----------



## brownb83

I usually wear my hair in curly/ wavy rollerset but once a week I'm going to try straight rollersets once a week.

I 'm hoping I perfect my technique by the spring.  I wanna wear my hair straight on Christmas too..


----------



## xu93texas

I just couldn't take the matting and tangling today! So I did a mini-chop. I'm about 75-80% natural now.


----------



## Lilmama1011

brownb83 said:


> I usually wear my hair in curly/ wavy rollerset but once a week I'm going to try straight rollersets once a week.
> 
> I 'm hoping I perfect my technique by the spring.  I wanna wear my hair straight on Christmas too..



me too, hopefully i can think of some interesting styles,  i am so corny!


----------



## brownb83

Lilmama1011 said:


> me too, hopefully i can think of some interesting styles,  i am so corny!



If / when it turns out good I'm going to take a picture. I just watched a you tube vid and actually learned something new.

She said when doing a straighter rollerset saturate the roots also.
It prevents/cuts down/ can be the reason for frizzy roots .

It was also the first time I saw the tension method in action while demostrated. 

I can't post a link but The you tube name is hairfinity.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

xu93texas


----------



## xu93texas

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas



Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki

The shade is real in these streets. Boy I tell ya!


----------



## Lilmama1011

loving my fresh relaxer,  so easy to detangle,  that komaza protein was good still used moisture conditioner after. It wasn't dry after rinsing the protein conditioner out but it wasn't moisturized as well


----------



## Lilmama1011

A ponytail rollersets was waaaay easier and took less than half the time the regular rollerset takes. I will never do it the Mohawk style again!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I called myself sitting under the dryer for 25 minutes and thought my hair was going to dry lol, well.... Back under the dryer for another 20 minutes smh


----------



## Lilmama1011

OMG! I was under here already forty minutes and have to get back under for another 20 minutes! this ponytail rollerset is taking forever. It was easy to do but damn! I did eight sections


----------



## Lilmama1011

I can't believe after a hour some parts are still wet! Ten more minutes,  after that I'm wrapping my hair, I can't be up all morning doing this. I wanted to take a picture of my set for the setting for success thread idk about that now


----------



## Napp

Lilmama1011 said:


> OMG! I was under here already forty minutes and have to get back under for another 20 minutes! this ponytail rollerset is taking forever. It was easy to do but damn! I did eight sections



The Mohawk takes longer to do but it dries so much more quicker. In the end they both take about the same amount of time


----------



## Ms. Tiki

About to move to phase two of my texlax prep.


----------



## Ogoma

I think I am going to take Oyin Hair Dew, Komaza Aloe Cream, and some gel on my trip. I think that would be enough.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Napp said:


> The Mohawk takes longer to do but it dries so much more quicker. In the end they both take about the same amount of time



i see that now, the ponytail rollerset actually took longer! i have never had to be under for over a hour


----------



## Beany

Guess I'll throw some bantu knots in this old twist out tonight


----------



## brownb83

I was gonna practice my straight rollerset  but we lost power ....


----------



## Beany

Between my BF, SBS, CM, and random other buying shenanigans I should be good until May/June.


----------



## Saludable84

Took EnExitStageLeft advice and used a little protein on my ends, then applied DC on top of it. Best hair advice yet!

I tell ya, that girl knows her stuff  one of my favorites right there!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki

That moment when you think something is crawling on you but it's your hair. Ouch! I yanked my own hair.


----------



## Victoria44

Finally found someone to put braids in for me... I hope it's a success.  I might just chop a few inches before the braids go in, I'm so tired of these knotted split ends!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Victoria44 said:


> Finally found someone to put braids in for me... I hope it's a success.  I might just chop a few inches before the braids go in, I'm so tired of these knotted split ends!


get rid of it! especially if its knotting


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84

Awwwwww  That made my night!


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, you're lo-po, right and it still worked just fine? 
EnExitStageLeft, you look so darling!


----------



## divachyk

I got my first dislike (thumbs down) on my YouTube channel. I figured this day would come and I thought I would be torn up but it didn't phase me - surprisingly.


----------



## SuchaLady

Doesnt beat grabbing a few strands of your hair while putting your seat belt on. Grabbed my hair right out my head 




Ms. Tiki said:


> That moment when you think something is crawling on you but it's your hair. Ouch! I yanked my own hair.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Doesnt beat grabbing a few strands of your hair while putting your seat belt on. Grabbed my hair right out my head


I've done that SuchaLady - sad.


----------



## Kindheart

I bought some pure mango butter.
,it smells heavenly and nourished my hair,I ll use it in concotion with my shea olive butter


----------



## Frizzyb

Man, why this journey so slow doe??? My patience so short, come on already. I want it now!!!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I have no idea what to do with my hair when it's straight. It almost always ends up in a bun...I think I'll throw in some flexi rods tomorrow.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Detangling this braidout is going to be my Kryptonite


----------



## Briabiggles

I should start taking care of my hair again.  I'll I do is cowash.  My hair is growing just fine but I kind of want to cut it.  I'm almost MBL but I hate the thin looking ends.   Maybe I'll start doing protein treatments again and sit tight until spring on the scissors.

My silk bonnet is getting old and doesn't stay on well.  I don't know how to tie a scarf.  

Sent from my iPad mini mini.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Since I plan to actually use my gym pass this year & lose some more weight I'm thinking of getting a weave with bangs because my edges can't take braids


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, you're lo-po, right and it still worked just fine? EnExitStageLeft, you look so darling!



Yes. I just used a small amount and it was keratin. Like barely nickel sized. When I twisted my hair, for once my ends behaved really well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Triedg to denman (yes I'm making that a verb) my hair to prep for a culformer set. My 4A sections insist on fro'ing out curling/kinking at the ends. 3C section is behaving. 

And I literally just realized the denman gave me breakage. I figured my hair was too fine for this ish. 

*puts denman down, stares wistfully at GHD*

Thankfully I only used it once.


----------



## NGraceO

YaniraNaturally said:


> Triedg to denman (yes I'm making that a verb) my hair to prep for a culformer set. My 4A sections insist on fro'ing out curling/kinking at the ends. 3C section is behaving.  And I literally just realized the denman gave me breakage. I figured my hair was too fine for this ish.  *puts denman down, stares wistfully at GHD*  Thankfully I only used it once.



Girl, yes. I'm still recovering from denman damn aha from two years ago. I no longer use brushes.

NGraceO


----------



## HanaKuroi

YaniraNaturally said:
			
		

> Triedg to denman (yes I'm making that a verb) my hair to prep for a culformer set. My 4A sections insist on fro'ing out curling/kinking at the ends. 3C section is behaving.
> 
> And I literally just realized the denman gave me breakage. I figured my hair was too fine for this ish.
> 
> *puts denman down, stares wistfully at GHD*
> 
> Thankfully I only used it once.



I am glad you only used it once. 

I had denman and then tangle teaser damage a couple of years ago! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! I do not use brushes of any sort.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## PureSilver

I wish i had a robot to wash DC, massage dry and PS my hair right now. #solazy


----------



## Ogoma

PureSilver said:


> I wish i had a robot to wash DC, massage dry and PS my hair right now. #solazy



Me and you. I would also need the robot to pack and de clutter my house for the new year.


----------



## Solila

I have never been left so speechless......Irish Moss is the truth! Guess I'll be throwing away all my products again.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Solila

How do you use it? Why are you throwing away all your products?


----------



## whiteoleander91

I finally got a fotki  I plan to update regularly

http://public.fotki.com/dreamvariations/


----------



## Victoria44

I wanted to try a hat on in a store today, so I quickly put my hair in a bun and it was wayyy to easy to do. So I've come to the conclusion my hair has drastically thinned within the last few months and I haven't even noticed b/c I fluff out my hair so much.


----------



## hnntrr

Does anyone know of a product comparable to this: curls curl whipped cream I am running out and can't afford 20 dollars for it


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

hnntrr

What about Beautiful Textures Moisture Butter or Elasta QP Olive Olive Oil and Mango Butter. Both are thick, rich and dense. I think they would sub nicely. Both can be found on ground and super affordable, 6-7 bucks tops.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

whiteoleander91

It said I was denied . I really wanna see!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Detangling this Braidout was ridiculously easy. Hello conditioner/oil prepoo I am sooooo happy you found yourself back into my regimen


----------



## naija24

Loving my braids! I will be a braiding addict for the rest of 2014 as I attempt to transition to natural by August 2014. 

I wonder if anyone had success doing inversion monthly and got 6 inches in six months lol...


----------



## whiteoleander91

EnExitStageLeft said:


> whiteoleander91
> 
> It said I was denied . I really wanna see!



EnExitStageLeft

Aww, do you have a fotki account? I made it so if you have a fotki account and add me as a friend, you can see the pics. BTW you look beautiful in your siggy :3 pretty makeup.


----------



## Solila

RavenSR Here is the thread luv! Irish Moss is a good conditioner!!! Today was my first time trying it. I had practically no sheading and my hair feels like silk. 

Here is the thread.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=117790

And this time, I dont smell like curry (as Fenugreek made me stink last week). LOL

Oh and no, I'm not literally throwing them away, but using whatever I have left in the bottles then.....in the trash! LOL


----------



## BranwenRosewood

@Solila

Thanks! I have some Irish Moss and Fenugreek that I haven't used yet (along with another 20+ herbs and powders). I'm going to try them separately and together over the next few weeks.

I also plan to try mudwashing soon and if my hair likes it I will be giving away, selling or throwing away almost all of my hair products.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

whiteoleander91

I do. I'll try to add you . 

Also, thank you so much for the kind words !


----------



## hnntrr

EnExitStageLeft said:


> hnntrr
> 
> What about Beautiful Textures Moisture Butter or Elasta QP Olive Olive Oil and Mango Butter. Both are thick, rich and dense. I think they would sub nicely. Both can be found on ground and super affordable, 6-7 bucks tops.



EnExitStageLeft,
Hmmm. I wanted to say with stuff silicone free and I know the elasta qp has silicones in it, but....I AM washing my hair with shampoo twice a week so it should be okay right? (I am lo-po and tend to build up easy). Do you know if it helps combat frizz?


----------



## DarkJoy

My hair is filthy. I gotta wash this mess b4 Christmas. Can't be bothered today . Even tho it's starting to mat. Ugh.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## juliehp

Tonight: hot oil prepoo then Godrej 9 herbs henna mixed with Red Zinger tea. Yep, its gonna be a long night!


----------



## juliehp

And maybe a little coconut milk too...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

DarkJoy said:


> My hair is filthy. I gotta wash this mess b4 Christmas. Can't be bothered today . Even tho it's starting to mat. Ugh.  ____________ *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Glad I'm not the only one, lol. I feel your pain!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

hnntrr

Eden Bodyworks has curl defining creme that is ALLA' DAT AND MORE! Don't let then name fool you the stuff is moisturizing and has a bit of hold so its perfect for styling. 

Its 8 or 9 bucks at Walmart or Sally's. That should be a excellent sub!


----------



## ilong

EnExitStageLeft and hnntrr _ I think Sally's buy 2 get 1 free on Eden Bodyworks runs for the entire month of December.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i kept my hair wrapped because i was cleaning the bathroom,  didn't want any moisture to get in and frizz my hair.  just took my scarf off and moisturized and sealed with my hair still wrapped, im greedy, i want to retain all the length i can while not major trimming for a while


----------



## SlimPickinz

I don't know if I should do a rod set or straighten my hair for Christmas.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Cowashing more frequently so I can quickly get rid of my PJism


----------



## Lilmama1011

SlimPickinz said:


> I don't know if I should do a rod set or straighten my hair for Christmas.



rod set with a updo!


----------



## Adonia1987

When I just went natural, my regimen had 50-11 steps.Now I only have 1 product for each step. I have been wearing sew ins for all of 2013 and will do the same for 2014. I keep it for 2 to 3 months at the time. I am going to try the simplicity hair oil while I am in sew in and see what the benefits are.


----------



## SuchaLady

I had more fun with my hair when I was in school and not working full time  I'm waaaaay too tired these days to fool in my hair


----------



## SlimPickinz

Lilmama1011 said:


> rod set with a updo!


I have a five-head girl no updos over here  but I will do a rod set.


----------



## Champion13

I've only had these Senegalese twist in for 6 days and I'm already missing my hair. Seven more weeks and I can see my curls again!!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Champion13 said:


> I've only had these Sengalese twist in for 6 days and I'm already missing my hair. Seven more weeks and I can see my curls again!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I've had my Senegalese twists out for a little over a week and I'm missing the ease of having them. Can't wait to get more next month. lol


----------



## Champion13

lulu97 said:


> I've had my Senegalese twists out for a little over a week and I'm missing the ease of having them. Can't wait to get more next month. lol



How often did you wash your twist?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beany

It's taking all my strength not to hit that texture me natural sale


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Champion13 said:


> How often did you wash your twist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I didnt wash at all until I reached a full month in them. I didnt use alot of product, just braid sheen spray 2-3 times a week so I didnt have build up. I wanted them to last and not frizz up so this is what helped me.

After the first wash, I washed bi-weekly then went to co-washing weekly when I knew I was close to taking them out to up my moisture. I had them in for almost 10 weeks and washed around 5 times total.

The plan for my next install is to purchase the Dove Nourishing Dry shampoo spray and use that once a week. Other then that I will do the same as last time: leave them alone for the first month...then wash bi-weekly until take out. Co-washing them the last time really caused them to frizz something fierce so I will skip that altogether.


----------



## Champion13

lulu97 said:


> I didnt wash at all until I reached a full month in them. I didnt use alot of product, just braid sheen spray 2-3 times a week so I didnt have build up. I wanted them to last and not frizz up so this is what helped me.  After the first wash, I washed bi-weekly then went to co-washing weekly when I knew I was close to taking them out to up my moisture. I had them in for almost 10 weeks and washed around 5 times total.  The plan for my next install is to purchase the Dove Nourishing Dry shampoo spray and use that once a week. Other then that I will do the same as last time: leave them alone for the first month...then wash bi-weekly until take out. Co-washing them the last time really caused them to frizz something fierce so I will skip that altogether.



Thanks a lot I will wait until I've had them in for a month to wash

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Beany said:


> It's taking all my strength not to hit that texture me natural sale



I fought for like two days.... And failed.


----------



## Beany

cwmarie said:


> I fought for like two days.... And failed.



It doesn't help that my SO just said "go get em." My stash is under my bed so he don't EVEN know...


----------



## ImanAdero

Used a protein treatment on Saturday And my hair just isn't really kinking back up like I like...

So I think I'm going to abstain  from direct heat for even longer than normal. I'm gonna use Naptural 85's method of cutting my hair and see what happens with it. 

I love my stylist though so I might still see her in terms of this hair color. Or maybe to have her put in. A weave? I dunno. Def the color though.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I found a grey hair today. Its my first.  I old.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i am seriously loving this komaza protein treatment,  i unwrapped my hair two days later and not one hair in my comb, usually i lose like five hairs which is still awesome but none that's amazing!


----------



## youwillrise

not doing a damn thing special to my hair for christmas.  dont dress up or do any of that.  lol

i will be trying this suave rosemary mint conditioner tonight, though...as a condition wash.  hope i like it!  first time trying.  

about to hop in the shower in a few minutes.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Sitting here praying for the strength to flat-iron my hair. Too much hair, and it's not even anywhere near my goal length. I may have to rethink this hair growth thing...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Scalp is itchy. I've been using KBB jojoba oil but its only easing it a bit. I think I need to wash this weave so the water can get to my scalp. Maybe I'll get to it on Thursday.


----------



## DarkJoy

Washed my hair and twisted for my christmas twist out lol. So lazy. SO is coming over AND one of his besties and I STILL cant be bothered. I mean, I got 3 hours to get it all together and I'm still in my jammies, snuggled on the couch with my daughter, watching cartoons


----------



## spellinto

I'm back to using NTM leave in and sealing with oil (Africa's Best Herbal Oil).  My hair loves it! My new regimen is working pretty well too.  Cross-wrapping has been one of the best techniques I've incorporated into my nightly routine.  Still improving my air drying regimen though.


----------



## ckisland

I'm not feeling to good about my hair right now . Maybe straightening it will make me feel better.


----------



## ronie

My hair was cruising, then I got carried away with trying all these new products. Now I have unexplained breakage. Will do a Claudie normalizing conditioner tomorrow. Then back to my SD and Claudie revitalizer only regimen. Hopefully I don t get a setback.


----------



## MileHighDiva

ronie said:


> My hair was cruising, then I got carried away with *trying all these new products*. Now I have unexplained breakage. Will do a Claudie normalizing conditioner tomorrow. Then back to my SD and Claudie revitalizer only regimen. Hopefully I don t get a setback.



ronie

Which brands/lines/products caused your breakage?  Are there certain ingredients that don't play nice with your hair?  Or, did you try stuff with ingredients that play nice, but the formulation didn't agree with your hair?

I know that you'll bounce back quickly!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Hoping to retain 6+ inches in 2014


----------



## spellinto

Why are people still saying that you can't get caught in the rain or swim with relaxed hair? erplexed You CAN swim with relaxed hair...just put conditioner/oil in beforehand and wash out any chlorine/salt afterwards.  As for getting caught in the rain...most ladies do not want their hairstyles to be caught in the rain anyway, regardless of whether they're natural/relaxed, because they're trying to preserve a hairstyle...I understand why these statements made sense in the past, but there's so much information about relaxed hair care now that debunks them, I'm not sure why they're still prevalent.  I get that not everyone's on LHCF but I even hear Youtube "gurus" & hair bloggers repeating thoughts like these


----------



## ronie

MileHighDiva said:


> ronie  Which brands/lines/products caused your breakage?  Are there certain ingredients that don't play nice with your hair?  Or, did you try stuff with ingredients that play nice, but the formulation didn't agree with your hair?  I know that you'll bounce back quickly!


Thanks for the cheer sister. I better bounce back, lol. 

The 2 ingredients that I must always avoid are aloe Vera and any kind of wax. These products had any of the two. I was in search of a sulfate free shampoo, so I ended up sampling a few (design essentials, con Argan oil, ors curls unleashed). The curls unleashed is a keeper so that is good news.
I needed a protein treatment while awaiting my Claudie renew protein, so I picked up ors hair mayo, which worked great at the time.
I also tried henna sooq sweet hair nourisher. I hated the smell so I had to wash it off.
I recently got 3 hair creams from MHC. I used 2 so far, and I want to say I like them. I am on the fence only because of the breakage I'm experiencing. 
It is totally my fault. I used all these new things in about a month period.   Now I can't tell what went wrong. My routine is the same, I just switched the products up. 
Last but not least: I have not done a porosity control treatment in about 3 months.  I suspect this to be the culprit. I plan to do a Claudie normalizing conditioner ( which alwYs get my hair to act right) tomorrow. Then back to my SD products only. I may keep using the Darcy's botanicals deep conditioning mask, cause I had no issues when I added it to my regimen. 
I will also cancel my plan to flat Iron For New Year's Eve. Might get some pretty twist extensions.


----------



## havilland

You know it's bad when you are watching tv and having coffee on your day off work and suddenly feel guilty that you aren't deep conditioning your hair. 

How dare I sit here and relax when my hair could be marinating in Strinillah?!  The nerve of me.....


----------



## whiteoleander91

*siiiigh* I guess I should get up and rinse out this protein treatment


----------



## whiteoleander91

I'm so happy with my hair!! I just rinsed out my treatment and my hair looks great! This is the healthiest my hair has ever been! I've been detangling gently and dc'ing frequently. I'm so thankful that my hair grew back after my cut lol I was a little worried. 

My hair soaked in treatment masque, detangled, right before rinsing


----------



## HanaKuroi

whiteoleander91 said:
			
		

> I'm so happy with my hair!! I just rinsed out my treatment and my hair looks great! This is the healthiest my hair has ever been! I've been detangling gently and dc'ing frequently. I'm so thankful that my hair grew back after my cut lol I was a little worried.
> 
> My hair soaked in treatment masque, detangled, right before rinsing



Looking good!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## whiteoleander91

HanaKuroi thank you!! I'm kinda giddy right now lol


----------



## whiteoleander91

EnExitStageLeft I don't know if you are still interested, but I've made my fotki visible (just need the password, put it in my profile here)


----------



## hnntrr

Loving my hair today.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I'm cutting my hair again. I'm thinking about Just maintaining MBL till the end of my transition. I love this length....or maybe even BSL. I dunno. What I do know is that I'm cutting my hair. Many another inch or two. I need this change.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

whiteoleander91

Thanks Girl. About to check it out now


----------



## MileHighDiva

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'm cutting my hair again. I'm thinking about Just maintaining MBL till the end of my transition. I love this length....or maybe even BSL. I dunno. What I do know is that I'm cutting my hair. Many another inch or two. I need this change.



EnExitStageLeft

Uhm...NOPE!  With my "outside voice!"  Do another braid out or curlformer set if you're bored...


----------



## Tonto

Neglected my hair for a week... when I got home from my vacay, I heated my hemp seed oil and it is marinating on my head right now.


----------



## naija24

went home for the holidays. my sister, who has been a natural head since 2004, has gorgeous BSL stretched hair. JEALOUS lol

but i do know for a fact that I would not want that much natural hair. her entire process of washing, conditioning, stretching and then a blowout looked like an ordeal. i couldn't handle more than CBL natural hair without going crazy.

i feel like my transition won't be hard if i just can't do anything significant with my hair (hence braids) but now my current obsession is just how long i should transition. i feel like most women i know wait 1 year before BC but others go 2-3 years for length. idk what i'd rather do.


----------



## wheezy807

Well i did it! I made an appointment for my big chop! Didn't want to do it myself and my friend is always too busy. This saturday, wow!! I just hope i am making the right decision. I told a couple of family members and coworkers a while back but i know it still will not prepare them. I really don't look forward to all the stupid comments but i'll get over it. I just know it's coming...


----------



## SavannahNatural

naija24 you just have to feel your way through it.  Literally.  If you find that as your hair grows you have no problem caring for both textures then stay in it for the long haul.  

Many times long term transitioners cut it short due to an inability to maintain both textures.  Natural hair and relaxed hair require different type of maintenance with the common thread being both require moisture.

Also, when wanting to wear their hair out in it's natural state it gets harder blending the two textures without looking a little crazy, or an endless attempt to make the straight ends blend with the kinky texture without applying heat.

So, again, just feel your way through it.  I will say that hiding the hair does make it easy to go the distance, but being in this forum will often have you wanting to play in your hair.


----------



## wheezy807

naija24 said:


> went home for the holidays. my sister, who has been a natural head since 2004, has gorgeous BSL stretched hair. JEALOUS lol
> 
> but i do know for a fact that I would not want that much natural hair. her entire process of washing, conditioning, stretching and then a blowout looked like an ordeal. i couldn't handle more than CBL natural hair without going crazy.
> 
> *i feel like my transition won't be hard if i just can't do anything significant with my hair (hence braids) but now my current obsession is just how long i should transition. i feel like most women i know wait 1 year before BC but others go 2-3 years for length. idk what i'd rather do*.


ITA naija24 it's personally preference. You will realize what you prefer to do sooner or later. I have been hair lazy for the last couple of years so i know long term transitioning is just not in the cards for me. When i first started to transition, i had it set in my head that i wanted to do atleast 2yrs but that has since changed. I have stretched for a year and i'm ready (i believe). I transitioned solely through bunning and pooing/dcing (neglecting my hair) once or twice a month.  Anyway, most hair is the back is starting to breakoff so it's about that time.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I kinda want to put some marley twists back in. 

I kinda want to trim my own ends. 

I kinda want to let a professional trim my ends and let them flat iron it.


----------



## Champion13

wheezy807 said:


> ITA naija24 it's personally preference. You will realize what you prefer to do sooner or later. I have been hair lazy for the last couple of years so i know long term transitioning is just not in the cards for me. When i first started to transition, i had it set in my head that i wanted to do atleast 2yrs but that has since changed. I have stretched for a year and i'm ready (i believe). I transitioned solely through bunning and pooing/dcing (neglecting my hair) once or twice a month.  Anyway, most hair is the back is starting to breakoff so it's about that time.



Yep.. I made it a year myself through bunning and a few braid outs, but as the year mark came I notice my relaxed hair was thinning or breaking off on its on so I decided to take the plunge and chop(Dec7th). If this hadn't happened I would probably be still transitioning now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp

I dont know if i should start blogging again or just reopen my fotki


----------



## nerdography

I washed out my conditioner this morning after relaxing yesterday,  my hair feels so good. I left the relaxer on for 20 minutes, and it texlaxed perfectly. I need to go to the beauty supply store and buy some hair decorations, a brush, and a comb. I got rid of all my stuff when I went natural for years ago.


----------



## Ogoma

Apparently, there is too much of a good thing.


----------



## Solila

Ive always been a creamy moisturizer kinda gal. This liquid moisture thing feels a little dull..... Life is hard.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm thinking about adding some Collagen to my vitamin regimen. I looked at Solaray but its a little expensive.


----------



## Tonto

My scalp feels too sensitive, I can't use a shampoo. Instead I'm going to use some mud wash that I just made with ACV water and clay. Thinking about adding s few drops of essential oils.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Wearing 2nd day hair.  Didn't really have the time to wash it this morning, but would have anyway.  Decided not to because it was looking decent.  I wonder can I just set my hair at night then.  It would be great to go back to a nightly hair routine instead of in the morning.  I can do my grease and gel at night and do my palm curls, then let it dry a bit and put a scarf on.  Just no idea how that would look in the morning.  Don't matter though because I can always just rewash if it's wack.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp said:


> I dont know if i should start blogging again or just reopen my fotki



Napp I loove your blog! but I would also like to see your fotki


----------



## Tonto

Spent less than an hour to wash and deep condition my hair... I feel like crying right now, I'm so happy!  I just had to go back to my mud wash, slightly modified to have some good and fast results! I think I spent a total of 30 minutes to do it.  
I AM SO HAPPY!!!! so there was some hemp seed oil in my applicator bottle so let's say:
-water
-ACV
-Aztec clay
-hemp seed oil
-5 drops of tea trea oil.
I know how my hair feel when it's pH balanced and I can feel it right now!
Trader Joes Tea Tree tingle shampoo weakened my scalp I think... I will go away from shampoo for a while.
My hair is wash and deep conditioned!!!! YES!!!!!!


----------



## yaya24

Thinking about BCing the back of my hair and leaving the front of my hair un-bc'd for upart leave outs etc..and wearing wigs all of 2014.



I'm seriously considering this.

My best friend thinks i'm looney.
lol


----------



## Napp

whiteoleander91 said:


> Napp I loove your blog! but I would also like to see your fotki



Thanks! My fotki hasn't been updated in like 2 years though


----------



## shasha8685

Giving my hair a much needed protein treatment.

I may just wig all winter. This weather is a no go for my hair.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I haven't washed my hair since saturday and I really don't feel like doing it now. Scarves and hats make me so hair lazy. I might do something with it tomorrow.


----------



## Anticipatience08

My aunt straightened my hair for me on Sunday, and it's still pretty straight today! I've got to ask her exactly what she did so I can try to replicate.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just saw some of the silliest mess about relaxed hair and a product. Chances are its going to be believed because some people dont like researching for themselves.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shawnyblazes said:


> I just saw some of the silliest mess about relaxed hair and a product. Chances are its going to be believed because some people dont like researching for themselves.





10 char


----------



## FollicleFanatic

I'm visiting from out of town and 2 of my aunts absolutely refuse to believe I don't have a weave in my hair. As in arguing me down denial. One even felt my hair/scalp and exclaimed 'Hey this might be FF's hair!' 

The funniest part was my grandma telling a relative how she didn't think all of my hair was mine at first. She had so much pride in her voice that it made me more determined to reach my goal length.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

I think it's pretty sad that in certain parts of the south ppl assume your hair must be fake if it's healthy and longer than neck length..


----------



## Beany

Let me throw some castor oil on these ends before I get too tipsy


----------



## Lilmama1011

i barely do rollersets and wrap my hair and im glad i don't because its the devil, i am seeing broken hairs and i barely see that. its not much (like three lol) but i don't want a setback down the line.  idk if it was the banana clip or me wrapping my hair but i am going banana clip free tomorrow to see


----------



## kimpaur

well, I'm doing it! After 4 years of being natural im gonna texturize!


----------



## Philippians413

My little cousin (she's 8 or 9) had some of the prettiest natural 4b/c hair I'd ever seen. It was nice and thick and was almost butt length blown out when I saw her a while back. I was shocked to see her hair today relaxed, broken off, and about 4 inches long in a ponytail with the perimeter sticking out. I can't believe her mom messed her hair up so much.


----------



## HanaKuroi

yaya24 said:


> Thinking about BCing the back of my hair and leaving the front of my hair un-bc'd for upart leave outs etc..and wearing wigs all of 2014.
> 
> I'm seriously considering this.
> 
> My best friend thinks i'm looney.
> lol



Don't do it.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## YaniraNaturally

It took me 2:02 hrs to install 46 EWEL curlformers. Maybe I need more hooks?

Their hooded dryer can't work with 46 EWEL CF's. Damn.


----------



## wheezy807

Philippians413 said:


> My little cousin (she's 8 or 9) had some of the prettiest natural 4b/c hair I'd ever seen. It was nice and thick and was almost butt length blown out when I saw her a while back. I was shocked to see her hair today relaxed, broken off, and about 4 inches long in a ponytail with the perimeter sticking out. I can't believe her mom messed her hair up so much.



Yeah that's hard to see Philippians413. My sister's cousin was like that. I think her hair was 4a/c hanging down her back around the same age too. The older sister put a relaxer in her head know darn well she wasn't/ couldn't take care of it or try to help. It's about necklength now. It gets shorter everytime I see her. Very sad...i wonder how she feels about it. One day I will ask her. Kids are very intelligent.


----------



## toaster

YaniraNaturally did you feel like the 24 pack of EWEL Curlformers weren't enough for your whole head? I previously used 40 of the EL and W Curlformers and it was enough, so I assumed the pack of 24 EWEL Curlformers would be enough for one head.


----------



## HanaKuroi

My hair has gotten too long for rinsing with my head bent over the tub! And loose. I was so tired I untwisted my hair and rinsed. I always rinse in the shower by section. Not this time. This is terrible. 

My hair is tangled! I never have tangled hair. I think I will throw on some slippy dc and detangle. 

*smh*

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Flexi rods are so easy to use. I have been missing out.

Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## sounbeweavable

I've been using straight argan oil on my hair recently and I'm in love.


----------



## Sosa

When I just started using henna back in 2007 I would order it and indigo directly from India. That was the best! Now that company no longer exists and I have to result to store-bought henna. Its just not the same.
I ordered indigo from a popular vendor on here and it didn't take at all . Before I use to be shocked at how black it would make my hair.  I need a new supplier for 2014. *sigh*

In other news, can someone tell me how to prevent midshaft splits???? I get them even with no manipulation.  Ugh!


----------



## thebelleofelle

finally got my box braids put in!!!! Kind of tight but I don't see any little bumps but I'm still worried. UGH what to do bcuz I can't have my edges snatch!!!


----------



## faithVA

I really need to get started on my hair.


----------



## HanaKuroi

All is well! 

I used half a jar of BASK Cacao Treat. Hair is detangled, slicked down, in 4 braids and under a plastic cap. About to put a beanie on top. 

I think I am to scrub down with some Bask Muscavado and pecan scrub and moiturize with some Bask Plantain Butter. 

Yep, and then a braidout with Bask Palm Tapioca sealed with Bask Sevenfold butter.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

Getting compliments on my puffs without people trying to palm my head (last time someone palmed my WNG they got a fist full of gel lmao).


----------



## YaniraNaturally

toaster said:


> YaniraNaturally did you feel like the 24 pack of EWEL Curlformers weren't enough for your whole head? I previously used 40 of the EL and W Curlformers and it was enough, so I assumed the pack of 24 EWEL Curlformers would be enough for one head.



toaster, they might be enough but I bought 2 packs since they were 20% off for BF. They have a pretty wide mouth so 24 might be enough, but I can't say for sure. 

I like having more so I can have smaller parts and straighter roots.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I think I might add some Bask Yam nectar on top. 


I need to make sure I do not change up my products this year. I like the change in my hair. I think all that denman/tangle teaser mid shaft splits are all trimmed away.

The Eco styler setback I had last year turned out to be a good thing for my nape. My nape was broken off so badly and I had a dime sized bald spot.  I lost my entire nape from ear to ear, now it is collarbone and shoulder length and can blend in now. It is thick and silky and strong thanks to Mill Creek Keratin/Biotin everyday followed up by Curl Junkie Curl rehab in the shower. My nape is so much better than I can ever remember. 

Adding sukeysh to my henna has really helped as well. 

I think I used a seamless, wide tooth comb only twice last year. Finger combing is the way. My hair is so much thicker.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

This going natural by default is about to end! I can't deal with the detangling sessions. Now I know why I always said if I REALLY want to go back natural I'll BC.


----------



## Napp

My hair is pretty much even even after all of the heat and wash n goes I do. I really think that if I just keep my hair natural it will grow. I am going to keep it super simple these next few months and try to get to apl.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i get sick and tired of curls but i miss it. having my hair straight when you comb your hair you see the shedded hair and it makes me think im balding, i rather detangle with curls a week later.  its not much but still


----------



## Tonto

So... my scalp in the front was not as clean as  thought, it began to flake.
I put some henna on my hair, massaged it well on my scalp and but also on my length like a relaxer lol gonna wash it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## youwillrise

so...i finally washed my hair...and ive had this dc on for a while...but im feeling lazy about the next parts (detangling, rinsing, moisturizing) arrrgh.  ill do it after dinner...i think.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Even though I set my goal at HL, all I really want is hair that I can put into a nice bun. I LOVE buns! Once I reach BL (bun length) I'm probably gonna stop caring about how long it gets past that.


----------



## Rnjones

Just thinking how far I've come in my hair journey. I can't believe I used to relax every 5-6 weeks and right now I'm 11 weeks post and not planning on touching up for at least 3 more weeks.

  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I had quite a few little hairs come out while styling. Grrr. I did trim but surely washing and conditioning and rinsing would have caught any stray cut hairs. I'll use some Aphoghee 2 min next wash then DC or mix the two. Maybe my DIY steaming method wasn't a good idea?? Hmm. Otherwise my hair feels good. Nice, plump, moisturized twists.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I was planning to pincurl my CF set, but now I'm thinking I'll just pineapple. Pincurling seems like it'd be a ham since I'm getting up in a few hrs & these curls are spirals...


----------



## aviddiva77

My shower comb isn't working anymore. My hair is too thick and it doesn't take out all the tangles. Guess I gotta buy a Denman before shampoo day!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Got my CON Argan shampoo yesterday, thank goodness. It's a permanent part of my list of staple products.


----------



## SuchaLady

Join the crowd. CON Argan is life in a bottle  ^^^^ Glad you're part of the cool club now


----------



## Asha's-Hair

My hair is so ridiculously dense that I tried to part my hair for 20 minutes to try and see scalp for flat twists and I couldn't do it. So I gave up on the style and went back to my trusty bun.


----------



## youwillrise

i dont know what i want to do with my hair.  i keep thinking, im gonna stretch it out and twist, but then i think, in a few days ill just condition wash and stretching it will have been useless...im def not gonna keep stretching it everytime i get it wet.  too lazy for all that. i dunno.  ill figure it out


----------



## NappyNelle

My hair is at a stand still and I can't figure out why.


----------



## Sosa

Yesterday's henna session came out great! Lovely, soft, detangled hair....wonderful!

I did an overnight DC with honey, egg yolks and coconut oil (my wonder-mix). Then hennaed with Karishma(?) henna for 5 hours. Rinsed by dunking head in water and swishing... detangled with conditioner....co-washed...used Shikakai tea to clean my scalp. Towel dried, then sealed with Crisco.
Good hair week ahead .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Kind of ironic how I was saying I can buy Sheamoisture Body Oils and scrubs because Walgreens has sales, and they are natural compared to Cream and Coco scrubs and body tinctures/glazes and then lo and behold a sale pops up.

I re upped on my body washes, oils and scrubs.  Free shipping over $25? an additional 14% off on top of the buy one get one half off?, I can deal with that AND it should arrive in 2-5 business days???? sold! 

I don't know why I strayed.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shawnyblazes said:


> Kind of ironic how I was saying I can buy Sheamoisture Body Oils and scrubs because Walgreens has sales, and they are natural compared to Cream and Coco scrubs and body tinctures/glazes and then lo and behold a sale pops up.
> 
> I re upped on my body washes, oils and scrubs.  Free shipping over $25? an additional 14% off on top of the buy one get one half off?, I can deal with that AND it should arrive in 2-5 business days???? sold!
> 
> I don't know why I strayed.



[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] Whyyyy Walgreens must you taunt me? lol

Thanks for posting


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Well Sheamoisture is expanding their hair line.  Wonder if their sister company Nubian Heritage Keratin line was a bust in regardless to pricing

http://www.cerendipitystheone.com/2013/12/sheamoisture-new-products-tahitian-noni.html


----------



## Lilmama1011

shawnyblazes said:


> Well Sheamoisture is expanding their hair line.  Wonder if their sister company Nubian Heritage Keratin line was a bust in regardless to pricing
> 
> http://www.cerendipitystheone.com/2013/12/sheamoisture-new-products-tahitian-noni.html



i knew their products looked so similar


----------



## Briabiggles

Found my first gray hair this morming!  Nooooo!!!!

Sent from my iPad mini mini.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lilmama1011 said:


> i knew their products looked so similar



Yup, Sundial Brand owns them both.  Nubian Heritage has great products , they just tend to be a little higher than SM


----------



## MileHighDiva

shawnyblazes said:


> Yup, *Sundial Brand *owns them both.  Nubian Heritage has great products , they just tend to be a little higher than SM



shawnyblazes

Is Sundial Brand an African American company?  Did they buy SM out?  If so, when?  I thought that SM was a AA company out of Georgia...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MileHighDiva said:


> shawnyblazes
> 
> Is Sundial Brand an African American company?  Did they buy SM out?  If so, when?  I thought that SM was a AA company out of Georgia...



I dont know if its an AA company but for as long as I've been using  Sheamoisture/Nubian Heritage, Sundial has owned them both, and this goes back into my HS years. I'm 35. I was using  Nubian Heritage soaps/lotions from the local muslim stores in my area.

Before Sheamoisture launched into Target with all the new lines,  the leave in conditioner that was in all the BSS, I couldnt find the leave in conditioner any more on ground , I emailed Sundial and they said I could order via phone if I wanted.

MileHighDiva


ETA  Looks like Sundial was started in 1992 

http://www.sundialbrands.com/


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shawnyblazes MileHighDiva

On Sundial's FB the CEO is black. Still looking to see if it's black owned. 

The new products sound interesting.

ETA: He's also the founder. His name is Richelieu Dennis


----------



## Babygrowth

I have been too busy and tired to do anything yo my hair. So today I'm making myself give her the treatment. Prepoo, cleanse, rinse and DC. She deserves it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

sometimes i wonder why do i want my hair longer when i can't even style my hair simply now! im trying to pin my hair in a curly ponytail and i cant even do that, i dont even know where to place the bobby pins, i have been in the mirror for an hour and still nothing and i dont like brushing my hair over and over smoothing my hair


----------



## Ogoma

I have really been enjoying my hair out. When I get back on Wednesday, I will start hiding my ends until May.


----------



## Lilmama1011

it took me forever to end up with this!  smh


----------



## Lilmama1011

i think im getting a doll head to practice or whatever those things called


----------



## silverbuttons

I have crazy shrinkage! It really is frustrating me because I want big hair. I can't even blowdry correctly to get the big hair that I desire. Braid-outs shrink after two hours. 

I just want huge hair.


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011, it looks cute to me


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> Lilmama1011, it looks cute to me



thanks,  but it took me forever to even come up with something so simple divachyk


----------



## Froreal3

Over this flat iron already.  I will give it till Friday, then I'm reverting.


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011, I started with basic buns and stuck with that from the longest. It took forever before I got fancy.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Ok. So im tired of hair. After four years. Tired. Im installing a sew in for a few weeks.  Maybe longer.  Tired.


----------



## youwillrise

put twists in my hair...but i feel like i need to do something more...pin it up in some way.  i dont know.  blarrrrgh!


----------



## sunnieb

Ok, who is out there buying up all of the NTM from CVS and Walgreens?

I was finally able to buy a bottle last week, but I usually buy two.  I've noticed both places have been out of stock on the NTM lately.


----------



## ilong

sunnieb - what is NTM?  ( so you know it wasn't me since I don't know what it is)


----------



## spellinto

Prepooing overnight with Africa's Best Herbal Oil under 2 shower caps (to create more heat).  I didn't drench my hair in oil, just massaged a thorough coating on.  My hair softened as soon as I applied it.  I also love the shine and comforting baby powder smell   I will shampoo and DC tomorrow.


----------



## sunnieb

ilong said:


> @sunnieb - what is NTM?  ( so you know it wasn't me since I don't know what it is)



ilong - Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream.

It's one of my staple moisturizers that I use twice daily so I like to keep several bottles on hand.


----------



## spellinto

sunnieb said:


> ilong - Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream.
> 
> It's one of my staple moisturizers that I use twice daily so I like to keep several bottles on hand.



Love this stuff!


----------



## Dabaddest

I've been so hair lazy lately. I used to poo and dc every week faithfully. Now I go about 2 or 3 weeks smh. I need to hope back on it. And I don't Moisturize my hair much.


----------



## Dabaddest

I need to start using my njoy sulfur mix daily and co wash at least every two days and see how it works for my hair.


----------



## soulglo

It's so hard to find cost effective styles. It's also hard to find styles that look right with my face at its current length


----------



## whiteoleander91

Ladies, where are y'all getting your banana clips from?


----------



## Ogoma

whiteoleander91 said:


> Ladies, where are y'all getting your banana clips from?



I bought some large banana clips from a site havilland  recommended, but I have not used it yet. Not at my computer, but I think it was France Luxe or something to that effect.


----------



## Lilmama1011

whiteoleander91 said:


> Ladies, where are y'all getting your banana clips from?




i just ordered 8 from coveryourhair.com whiteoleander91


----------



## whiteoleander91

thank you Ogoma and Lilmama1011! And Lilmama, have you ordered from coveryourhair before? if so, how's shipping? I was wanting to purchase them on the ground, but the prices are really good at the website you posted


----------



## Lilmama1011

whiteoleander91 said:


> thank you Ogoma and Lilmama1011! And Lilmama, have you ordered from coveryourhair before? if so, how's shipping? I was wanting to purchase them on the ground, but the prices are really good at the website you posted



this was my first time but i ordered around the cyber Monday and i believe it was 5 business days whiteoleander91


----------



## whiteoleander91

Lilmama1011 said:


> this was my first time but i ordered around the cyber Monday and i believe it was 5 business days whiteoleander91



great! thank you :3


----------



## Tonto

Some people just get on my nerves!!!!!!!:heated::jaws:
Each time I post a picture with my hair straight ish, the same girl makes a comment with like, why you relaxed your hair? Like seriously, why is she mad?
If I wanted to relax my hair, I would relax it. People and their opinions on how other should wear their hair argggggggg!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sigh, Patience is indeed a virtue.


----------



## NIN4eva

Traveling for work next week and the idea to flat iron just popped in my head. I'm going to resist. I'm just going to cross wrap and bun. I currently have a chunky gold piece in my bangs/fringe that I'm going to tone down to a medium brown auburn tonight. I'm gonna miss my wild streak but it's my first time meeting these folks.


----------



## ImanAdero

My braids are APL in the back! 

I just realized, but it makes me super hype! I'll have to keep doing this and tracking progress.


----------



## ckisland

Tonto said:


> Some people just get on my nerves!!!!!!!:heated::jaws:
> Each time I post a picture with my hair straight ish, the same girl makes a comment with like, why you relaxed your hair? Like seriously, why is she mad?
> If I wanted to relax my hair, I would relax it. People and their opinions on how other should wear their hair argggggggg!



Yep!! And that's why I didn't say a word about relaxing my hair on facebook. I inspired several of my friends to go natural and I was so into being natural. I could only imagine what comments I would get.

* excuse the cut off post. My phone does what it wants LOL


----------



## naija24

I'm gonna have to eventually take a break from LHCF main hair forum. All these challenges and threads and pictures of huge fros or long tresses stresses me out. I have anxiety so it's insanely hard to stick to one thing. I really want to transition so I can't be up in here lol.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

naija24 said:


> I'm gonna have to eventually take a break from LHCF main hair forum. *All these challenges and threads and pictures of huge fros or long tresses stresses me out. *I have anxiety so it's insanely hard to stick to one thing. I really want to transition so I can't be up in here lol.



Look at it as motivation. If they can do it, so can you!


----------



## sounbeweavable

I'm sitting in my living room with a head full of henna. Let's hope the color turns out pretty so I can look good at this NYE party tomorrow night.

Also, I'm going to experiment with heat-free styles during the week. I don't know how this will turn out though :-\


----------



## hnntrr

I think its time for me to start going back under hats until I leave for Maryland. Hair is feeling a little coarser than it was a week ago and I may be getting some damage from too much manipulation. Hopefully babying it for a week will help.


----------



## Oasis

i decided to take my twists out and rock a curly fro for NYE. my old signature, the braid n curl, is drying as we speak. i haven't worn this style since i got my hair chopped off last year. my hair is still far from my old length but i hope it's big/long enough to pull it off the look i want. im nervous!


----------



## Beany

Why did I think I could sleep on perm rods?!


----------



## naija24

serious question. how can one tell if their hair is fine or coarse?

i always felt like my hair was fine, just dense, but i can't confirm it on my own.

a few facts about my hair:

protein sensitivity
type 4 b/c
easy to relax with chemicals
responds very well to heat


----------



## natura87

I havent moisturized my hair in almost 2 weeks, washed it in about 3 but my hair is soft and luxurious. This Korean country air is really working wonders on my hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

See this is why I don't like attempting to do styles because of fear of over manipulation and broken hairs. I rarely see broken hairs even when I am 10 weeks post. Probably one or two here and there but I have freshly relaxed hair and because I was trying to style my hair for a hour and pin it up I broke some hairs and now when I pull for shedded hair I'm seeing some broken hairs come out, I'm talking about 1 inch, just pieces that were broken in the process!!! I should have kept it corny and did my boring behind curls I usually do. I ended up taking the bobby pins out later on because they were exposed and unprofessionally placed. So I ended up put a headband as a ponytail holder not to cause any tension, had I did that in the first black I wouldn't haven't broken hairs. It's not extreme but I'm not used to seeing this


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You can always tell when someone is jealous of you. Everyone else posts they love the picture.  You're the only one to come along and say " how'd your hair grow so fast".  You know darn well this is a weave, smh.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Finally got some small ponytail holders to  pineapple my twist out at night. 

Success! Hair looks pretty much exactly like it did yesterday. I'm really trying to be low manipulation in 2014. So if I can not retwist at night and keep my style I'm all for it.


----------



## sounbeweavable

Going to work without flat ironing my hair in an effort to be heat free. Let's hope I don't scare anyone with this hair lol.


----------



## Holla

I pulled out my old hair polisher and OMG!! I used applied it bc I knew I would need it as a heat protectant for later in when I flat iron but OMG... It helped so much with detangling! I cowshed then applied all my leaveins and oils then applied the polisher on top. It smoothed my strands and helped the comb to glide through. I don't know why I didn't incorporate this before now. It's a staple now on wash days.


----------



## DarkJoy

Spend all that time roller setting or twisting or both just to always have that ONE piece that doesn't set. Ruins everything!!! 

Oan, my Split Ender has shipped!! 

Bout to order a few more seamless comes and maybe a decent brush for blow outs since the fro gotta be straight for the split ender...

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Spend all that time roller setting or twisting or both just to always have that ONE piece that doesn't set. Ruins everything!!!
> 
> Oan, my Split Ender has shipped!!
> 
> Bout to order a few more seamless comes and maybe a decent brush for blow outs since the fro gotta be straight for the split ender...
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



You said the B-word! What?!!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

love Walgreens. I receive a portion of my Sheamoisture order from Sunday already.


----------



## xu93texas

I'm sorting and cleaning today.  How come I can't find one of my HS combs? I've been through everything! Hubby looking at me all crazy! Talking bout "it's just a comb!"  You know he got the evil eye! I'm gonna fix him. I'm bout to go on a shopping spree.  Will be back later on to post my new goodies


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> You said the B-word! What?!!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Well... Uh... There's gotta be a kinda safe one....right? 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Well... Uh... There's gotta be a kinda safe one....right?
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Can you rollerset or curlformer set and then use the splitender?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy You know how I feel about BRUSHUSSUS

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Can you rollerset or curlformer set and then use the splitender?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Yes you can. I use curlformers. I'm too lazy to blow dry. It would take all day.


----------



## DarkJoy

Dang HanaKuroi and faithVA y'all is rough! 

But right 

I was trying to be slick but nvm. It's just my hi po hair gets bone dry less than 5min with a hair dryer...

I'll nab another pack of formers to get a relaxer straight look. But man, those take hours to dry.

Thanks for "setting me straight"!  
____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19454443]Dang HanaKuroi and faithVA y'all is rough!
> 
> But right
> 
> I was trying to be slick but nvm. It's just my hi po hair gets bone dry less than 5min with a hair dryer...
> 
> I'll nab another pack of formers to get a relaxer straight look. But man, those take hours to dry.
> 
> Thanks for "setting me straight"!
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Why you calling my name? I was just answering a question. erplexed


----------



## DarkJoy

faithVA said:


> Why you calling my name? I was just answering a question. erplexed



Your curlformers wisdom reminded me of other less damaging options. 

 Thank you faithVA!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19454901]Your curlformers wisdom reminded me of other less damaging options.
> 
> Thank you faithVA!
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Can't wait to see it  Are you taking pics? Mention me when you post, please.


----------



## myfaithrising

Ok, I have a ton of products (really!!!) I swore that after I went HAM on Black Friday that t was not going to but anything else until I started to use some of it up. Why did I go to Rite Aid and see Yes to Blueberries in the clearance bin for $5, I bought one shampoo and three conditioners. I only have one head, I needed the shampoo but I already have a dozen different conditioners. I think I might need a meeting...


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:


> Why you calling my name? I was just answering a question. erplexed



AHAHAHAHAHAHA. She is feeling guilty. She knows she was tempting fate. Using both a brush and a hair dryer to use the splitender. Using heat and a brush in order to use the splitender. :sideeye: DarkJoy

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy

It was a momentary lapse. Im all good now. 

Maybe 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> It was a momentary lapse. Im all good now.
> 
> Maybe
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Uh-huh. Don't buy something to help your growth and then use two things that can hinder it.

Please don't start off the New Year on a good foot and spend the rest of the year trying to overcome mechanical/heat damage.

 Chile......

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

I need to develop my "dont touch my hair reflexes" everyone at work (and by everyone I mean like 3 people and the same three people) keeping boing-ing my curls and patting my puffs and I dont realize it till they have their whole d*** hand in my head. This is going to be a learning process. I have never had people touch my hair before. White people sure are fascinated by curly hair -_-.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I spent new years with family and my aunt told people my hair was long because my grandaddy (My Dads Father) was white.......I was livid.

Then the ball dropped and I sipped a lil' something and feel muchhhhhhhh better now .

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY!


----------



## Sosa

I feel like I use to have stuff that worked well for my hair in the past..if only I can remember them . This PJ-ism and hair ADHD has me all over the place.

2014 I will stick to what works. Well, once I find them  .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Soooo umm if I'm to be hiding my hair this year and only having it out 4 times a year....where does that leave my stash, lol ?

Have to get this really planned out.  Dec Jan Feb ( take down Feb 21st, rest for two weeks)

That's as far as I can think right now because its a short term goal.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I'm aboutthisclose to cutting my hair back to shoulder length because my ends look awful. I have areas of my hair that grow like weeds and others that struggle with constant splits and breakage. I have cut my nape area from nearly BSL back to APL twice in the last year because the area that stretch from ear to ear in the back keeps breaking and is stuck at APL-ish. I'm seriously ready to give this ish up. Maybe I should just wear it curly permanently. It looks fine in that state. I only see the damage when it's straightened....ugh.


----------



## Ogoma

My hair held up nicely this week on vacation, but I didn't work out this week. Not sure I can go a week and work out at the same time. I will try it next week and see.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I finally figured out spin pins.  I hadn't been spinning them, just jabbing them aimlessly at my head.  Duh.

This hair journey is a trip sometimes.

Ive been missing my natural hair lately.  But oh well.

I forgot how much I like Bedhead Moisture Maniac.  Great as a leave in, too.

I spent $35 on some damn argan oil at Kiehls.  This ish betta make my hair friggin glorious.

I hope my braid out turns out cute in the morning.  I need to feel cute.


----------



## Renewed1

My hair styled held up nicely the past few days from the curl formers.   I was looking for ways to straightened my hair without a lot of heat on a weekly basis. This may be a good alternative.

I'm so happy I invested in a lot of leave in conditioners.  I should be good for almost two years.


----------



## sunnieb

Ok, what the heck is going on???

First my NTM is getting harder to find and now I had to go to two stores to get some ORS Carrot Oil!!!!

I refuse to order my daily staple products online!!

Who's out there buying all my products!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't think I'm doing a hard protein treatment again! When I used the komaza protein treatment it was fine and I didn't lose any hair in two days, but now I'm seeing little broken hairs and I'm not used to that at all. I am slightly freaking out because I don't want no set backs! Come on now, I just did a blunt cut and was so happy


----------



## HanaKuroi

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm doing a hard protein treatment again! When I used the komaza protein treatment it was fine and I didn't lose any hair in two days, but now I'm seeing little broken hairs and I'm not used to that at all. I am slightly freaking out because I don't want no set backs! Come on now, I just did a blunt cut and was so happy



Moisture! STAT!!!

Did you do a moisturizing dc after the protein treatment?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lilmama1011

HanaKuroi said:


> Moisture! STAT!!!  Did you do a moisturizing dc after the protein treatment?  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I was already in the shower twice to rinse out the relaxer and then rinse out the protein treatment and to be honest I didn't want to get back in to do a deep conditioner so I applied a moisture conditioner to the four sections and went back to the first section and rinsed it out so it had to be only sitting in my hair like 5 minutes for each section, omg that's what I get for being freaking lazy! But then 6 days later I washed my hair and did a deep conditioner and I still find like little broken hairs, shouldn't that have done something? HanaKuroi , please help me, idk what to do, I don't need a setback! (Wipes tears)  should I deep condition again and not even touch a medium protein at all this month?


----------



## growingbrown

I feel like im starting over again. I went and go my hair professionally straighten and trimmed. Lets just say I got it cut! So upset! They tell you one thing and then cut more. I will not be back there to get a cut anymore! On a mission to do my own hair whatever it takes! I just order hairinfinity so we will see what that does. Hopefully I will be back to near BSL soon!


----------



## ilong

I''m doing everything I possibly can to reach goals (BSL/June, MBL/December) - my hair better do it's part!


----------



## Lilmama1011

growingbrown said:


> I feel like im starting over again. I went and go my hair professionally straighten and trimmed. Lets just say I got it cut! So upset! They tell you one thing and then cut more. I will not be back there to get a cut anymore! On a mission to do my own hair whatever it takes! I just order hairinfinity so we will see what that does. Hopefully I will be back to near BSL soon!



See man I just can't . I am so tired of these scissor happy stories! I have so many people get their hair "trimmed" and they go around two and three times.. Everybody need to learn to trim their own hair. They only time you should let a stylist use scissors is to get a special cut into a style. Trimming is not that hard. More than likely when you do it, you will cut less and can go back and even it more and still get the look you want


----------



## ilong

sunnieb said:


> Ok, what the heck is going on???
> 
> First my NTM is getting harder to find and now I had to go to two stores to get some ORS Carrot Oil!!!!
> 
> I refuse to order my daily staple products online!!
> 
> Who's out there buying all my products!!!


 
sunnieb - wasn't me!  <lol> but I thought about you yesterday when I was in a local Walmart and there were only 2 on the shelf.  I thought "somebody still buying up sunnieb's products - she gon' be mad"


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Lilmama1011 said:


> See man I just can't . I am so tired of these scissor happy stories! I have so many people get their hair "trimmed" and they go around two and three times.. Everybody need to learn to trim their own hair. They only time you should let a stylist use scissors is to get a special cut into a style. Trimming is not that hard. More than likely when you do it, you will cut less and can go back and even it more and still get the look you want



I almost made an appointment to get a flat iron and trim. Then I thought about it for a few days, watched some YouTube videos, bought some new hair scissors and a new blow dryer. I was very happy with my trim that I did. Now to nail down my straighten technique


----------



## ilong

Lilmama1011 said:


> I was already in the shower twice to rinse out the relaxer and then rinse out the protein treatment and to be honest I didn't want to get back in to do a deep conditioner so I applied a moisture conditioner to the four sections and went back to the first section and rinsed it out so it had to be only sitting in my hair like 5 minutes for each section, omg that's what I get for being freaking lazy! But then 6 days later I washed my hair and did a deep conditioner and I still find like little broken hairs, shouldn't that have done something? @HanaKuroi , please help me, idk what to do, I don't need a setback! (Wipes tears) should I deep condition again and not even touch a medium protein at all this month?


 
@Lilmama1011 - I'm not HanaKuroi but if I were you I would apply a garlic/nettle tea rinse under a deep conditioner and let BOTH stay on for at least 2 hours with a plastic cap. 
You can add different teas (ie. burdock, black,etc.) but my experience with garlic and nettle is they stop shedding and breakage almost instantly. I don't do my hair without applying some form of rinse with these teas. I purchase fresh garlic solely for my hair rinse. 
Check out the 2013 Coffee, Tea, Rinse challenge. There are a ton of good suggestions in that thread.  HTH


----------



## Lilmama1011

cwmarie said:


> I almost made an appointment to get a flat iron and trim. Then I thought about it for a few days, watched some YouTube videos, bought some new hair scissors and a new blow dryer. I was very happy with my trim that I did. Now to nail down my straighten technique



You go girl! That's what I'm talking about!  We have to stop this from happening to us all the time!


----------



## Lilmama1011

ilong said:


> @Lilmama1011 - I'm not HanaKuroi but if I were you I would apply a garlic/nettle tea rinse under a deep conditioner and let BOTH stay on for at least 2 hours with a plastic cap. You can add different teas (ie. burdock, black,etc.) but my experience with garlic and nettle is they stop shedding and breakage almost instantly. I don't do my hair without applying some form of rinse with these teas. I purchase fresh garlic solely for my hair rinse.  Check out the 2013 Coffee, Tea, Rinse challenge. There are a ton of good suggestions in that thread.  HTH



ilong can I used minced garlic in a jar  and I will try it with the black tea first because I have that and if nothing I will get the nettle tea. And every single wash you do a tea rinse! And then again I might just get the nettle because I'm I have reddish tint to my hair and I don't want my hair dark


----------



## Saludable84

Lilmama1011 said:


> ilong can I used minced garlic in a jar  and I will try it with the black tea first because I have that and if nothing I will get the nettle tea. And every single wash you do a tea rinse! And then again I might just get the nettle because I'm I have reddish tint to my hair and I don't want my hair dark


if you worried about darkening just used green tea.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I was already in the shower twice to rinse out the relaxer and then rinse out the protein treatment and to be honest I didn't want to get back in to do a deep conditioner so I applied a moisture conditioner to the four sections and went back to the first section and rinsed it out so it had to be only sitting in my hair like 5 minutes for each section, omg that's what I get for being freaking lazy! But then 6 days later I washed my hair and did a deep conditioner and I still find like little broken hairs, shouldn't that have done something? HanaKuroi , please help me, idk what to do, I don't need a setback! (Wipes tears)  should I deep condition again and not even touch a medium protein at all this month?



You have to do a proper dc after protein no exceptions. Yes, dc again with a product specifically made for deep conditioning. Don't wash your hair, just dc for a couple of hours.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## growingbrown

Lilmama1011 said:


> See man I just can't . I am so tired of these scissor happy stories! I have so many people get their hair "trimmed" and they go around two and three times.. Everybody need to learn to trim their own hair. They only time you should let a stylist use scissors is to get a special cut into a style. Trimming is not that hard. More than likely when you do it, you will cut less and can go back and even it more and still get the look you want


 

I as trimming but I just thought maybe she knew what she was doing but she didn't. And she layered my hair erplexed. I can only blame myself. From now on its just me doing my hair! I try to give them my business but it just seems to leave me . Lesson learned!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saludable84 said:


> if you worried about darkening just used green tea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



oooh yes, i have green tea as well!


----------



## Lilmama1011

HanaKuroi said:


> You have to do a proper dc after protein no exceptions. Yes, dc again with a product specifically made for deep conditioning. Don't wash your hair, just dc for a couple of hours.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



yes mam i see that now! and ok i will do that with the green tea under it


----------



## Lilmama1011

growingbrown said:


> I as trimming but I just thought maybe she knew what she was doing but she didn't. And she layered my hair erplexed. I can only blame myself. From now on its just me doing my hair! I try to give them my business but it just seems to leave me . Lesson learned!



i am glad you learned yup!  im learning about how i should of actually deep conditioned after as you can see :rolleseyes: good thing its not major!


----------



## Lilmama1011

HanaKuroi said:


> You have to do a proper dc after protein no exceptions. Yes, dc again with a product specifically made for deep conditioning. Don't wash your hair, just dc for a couple of hours.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



i just went out and got pantene deep conditioner HanaKuroi


----------



## ilong

Lilmama1011 - I can't vouch for "minced garlic" .  If some of those little pieces of garlic got into the hair, I can't imagine the pain of getting them out!   
ITA with Saludable84 you can use green tea instead of black tea.  Nettle tea is a little dark, but not as dark as black tea.
Gingerroot tea is light brown.  
I usually add whatever tea stash I've collected from  hotel room stays to my garlic, nettle tea rinse. 
I leave the shampoo, conditioners, shower gels, pens, paper, etc. but I never leave tea or coffee in hotel rooms after my stay.


----------



## ckisland

Garnier Fructis is killing me!!! Everytime I go to Walmart now I need up in front of their shelves. I've even been walking right past the natural hair lines . It's the bright packaging, the whole set of new products, and big tail letters!!!! Anyone try the new Damage Eraser condish or treatment ?


----------



## Lilmama1011

ckisland said:


> Garnier Fructis is killing me!!! Everytime I go to Walmart now I need up in front of their shelves. I've even been walking right past the natural hair lines . It's the bright packaging, the whole set of new products, and big tail letters!!!! Anyone try the new Damage Eraser condish or treatment ?



Nope, I just saw the damage eraser for the first time. They got that from Loreal I assume


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My hair is shiny and moisturized after four days and I've done very little to it. Why am I a pj again? Lol. Clearly what I used on wash day worked.


----------



## Lilmama1011

cwmarie said:


> My hair is shiny and moisturized after four days and I've done very little to it. Why am I a pj again? Lol. Clearly what I used on wash day worked.



what you use?!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Lilmama1011 said:


> what you use?!




Lilmama1011

Shampooed with Elucence Moisture Benefits shampoo and DC with CR Deep Algae DC. Used PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk as a leave in. I twisted with CR Almond Jai Twisting Butter with a little Oyin bsp. Took them down the next day. 

After taking down, I've used a little, like quarter size, of PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk to scrunched in my hair at night then I pineapple my hair in four sections (my hair is short). 

In the morning, I take out the pineapples, shake. Little of the milk and bsp on my nape and edges and go. 

OK... That sounds long when I typed it out. Lol. But it's literally takes less than 5 mins at night and in the morning.


----------



## sounbeweavable

I'm at home sick, so I'm taking advantage of my day at home by putting my new scalp/oil blend on with a plastic cap and letting my head marinade all day.


----------



## Smiley79

I'm thinking about relaxing my hair. This is my 2nd time going natural, lol, and now I'm thinking this again?!  I always wanted to be a natural who straightens her hair, but after seeing the heat damage that I suffered in 2013 and seeing how my hair would not revert back to its natural curl pattern, I started to feel like why am I going natural?! I didn't even use heat that often on my leave out section and I lost my curl pattern. I love straight hair on me and I thought I could simply do that with my natural hair, but I refuse to see it get damaged. I'm thinking long and hard of relaxing my hair again but I'd REALLY need to take care of my hair this time so I don't end up with the issues that I had when I was relaxed the last time. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## spellinto

Last night I attempted to set my hair in pin curls...and by "attempted" I mean I started to form 1/2 of a curl and then said "ugh I don't have time for this!"   Too much hair and not enough patience.  I'll have to try again on a reaaaaaaally slow day.

My wash days have actually been detrimental to my hair so far.  I've been experimenting with different ways to air dry and my hair really doesn't like it.  I'm just going to let my hair hang as usual this time.  I'm also due for a protein treatment and a much-needed trim.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I hate when I find a good blog and the author no longer updates it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Smiley79 said:


> I'm thinking about relaxing my hair. This is my 2nd time going natural, lol, and now I'm thinking this again?!  I always wanted to be a natural who straightens her hair, but after seeing the heat damage that I suffered in 2013 and seeing how my hair would not revert back to its natural curl pattern, I started to feel like why am I going natural?! I didn't even use heat that often on my leave out section and I lost my curl pattern. I love straight hair on me and I thought I could simply do that with my natural hair, but I refuse to see it get damaged. I'm thinking long and hard of relaxing my hair again but I'd REALLY need to take care of my hair this time so I don't end up with the issues that I had when I was relaxed the last time. Just thinking out loud.



You sound so much like me. I've gone natural twice, complete with a BC and errythang... only to realize that I prefer straight hair. I try to be natural because I think it's "good" for my hair but at the end of the day, using all that heat to get my natural hair straight was causing more damage than just relaxing.  So I relaxed about six weeks ago and haven't really looked back.. at times I miss my curly hair but the only time I would SEE my curly hair would be during wash time.  I just decided that if Im going to relax then I will use best hair practices so I can reach my goals.

Im rambling lol I realize you didnt ask for feedback, you just reminded me so much of myself.


----------



## Tonto

I seriously don't know how to keep my ends smooth, they always seem a bit dryer than the rest of my length. I trim my ends but sometimes I just wonder if I should keep trimming until I get the desired effect?


----------



## Prettymetty

I need a really good moisturizing dc with slip...


----------



## Saludable84

Tonto said:


> I seriously don't know how to keep my ends smooth, they always seem a bit dryer than the rest of my length. I trim my ends but sometimes I just wonder if I should keep trimming until I get the desired effect?



When your hair is too moisturized, it can make the ends seem drier than they really are.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

[USER=327893 said:
			
		

> Tonto[/USER];19463807]I seriously don't know how to keep my ends smooth, they always seem a bit dryer than the rest of my length. I trim my ends but sometimes I just wonder if I should keep trimming until I get the desired effect?



Don't keep trimming. You will just end up with short hair with the same ends.


----------



## veesweets

Why is it that when I finally want to try the Trader Joe's conditioners, the Trader Joe's closest to me closes erplexed The roads are already disgusting so I'm not driving an extra 25 minutes for some $3 conditioner.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

veesweets

At least you have the luxury of getting it on ground. I'd have to drive 3 1/2 hours (not counting the traffic) just to get it smh.


----------



## Smiley79

tapioca_pudding said:


> You sound so much like me. I've gone natural twice, complete with a BC and errythang... only to realize that I prefer straight hair. I try to be natural because I think it's "good" for my hair but at the end of the day, using all that heat to get my natural hair straight was causing more damage than just relaxing.  So I relaxed about six weeks ago and haven't really looked back.. at times I miss my curly hair but the only time I would SEE my curly hair would be during wash time.  I just decided that if Im going to relax then I will use best hair practices so I can reach my goals.
> 
> Im rambling lol I realize you didnt ask for feedback, you just reminded me so much of myself.



lol, no you're not rambling. Girl, I'm laughing cause I think I found my hair twin, loolll. I did the BC twice as well, big old production going natural, doign what's "good" for my hair also, but I want straight hair and my hair is all sorts of damaged from the heat. I dunno. smh. But one thing I can admit is that relaxed or natural, I have learned a LOT more now than I knew before and I feel like I can meet the needs of my hair a lot better now than before. I just need to pick one and stick to it.  Geesh.


----------



## Ogoma

I did a impromptu length check. As I was pulling the strands, I was freaking out that my hair went from BSB to MBL in one month until I realized I was pulling on shed hair.  No miracles for me.

On that note: anytime I go more than a week between detangling sessions, I feel like I am going bald. I don't know if I am a heavy "shedder" or what, but I do have a lot of shed hairs wanting to break free whenever it can.


----------



## Napp

I swear i have the longest shoulder to armpit distance ever. its going to take me a a year to get to APL. I am not cutting my hair shorter than APL for a long time


----------



## veesweets

EnExitStageLeft thats true, it could be worse... I need to stop complaining lol


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I think my hair hates airdrying.  It feels and looks so much better when I blowdry on low or rollerset.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Smiley79 said:


> lol, no you're not rambling. Girl, I'm laughing cause I think I found my hair twin, loolll. I did the BC twice as well, big old production going natural, doign what's "good" for my hair also, but I want straight hair and my hair is all sorts of damaged from the heat. I dunno. smh. But one thing I can admit is that relaxed or natural, I have learned a LOT more now than I knew before and I feel like I can meet the needs of my hair a lot better now than before. I just need to pick one and stick to it.  Geesh.



Yup... I pretty much said that if I'm going to relax, I'm gonna be relaxed with long hair.  *** the dumb ish; I know what to do, I've been on this site long enough to know the basics.. Just need to implement them.


----------



## MRJ1972

My hair is in THE WORST SHAPE EVER!!!! It has gone from BLS, APL, to SL, to NL and paper thin....  No chemicals = healthier,thriving hair or so I thought...My hair was so healthy relaxed...I may have to go back to my old stylist but I am too embarrassed for her to see my "real hair" after being MIA for years on my natural hair journey!!! I might as well start over with a relaxed bob and call it a day...End of rant! LOL


----------



## jennwantslonghurr

Fast growth vs retention can you have both? Id like to speed up my hair growth from 0.5 in to 2/3 in a month. Trying not to be too greedy but to make up for my trim. Im going to pick up some hair vitamins at the better health food store this weekend.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Ogoma said:


> I did a impromptu length check. As I was pulling the strands, I was freaking out that my hair went from BSB to MBL in one month until I realized I was pulling on shed hair.  No miracles for me.
> 
> On that note: anytime I go more than a week between detangling sessions, I feel like I am going bald. I don't know if I am a heavy "shedder" or what, but I do have a lot of shed hairs wanting to break free whenever it can.



omg that's hilarious!


----------



## havilland

I want a relaxer.  Right now!!!!!


Ok....tantrum over


----------



## ImanAdero

Wondering if I feel like investing in a hair skin and nails vitamin or not...

Maybe next time I'm in Walgreens I'll check out their stuff again.


----------



## Anticipatience08

Getting MY hair (and not my weave) done for the first time in like FOREVA tomorrow morning. I'm excited, but nervous...hope I don't have to cut off too much.

Will also have to do a proper *hair flip* while I'm at it.


----------



## Mskraizy

*Why does my hair take forever and another year to dry!!? Every wash day I can almost garuntee that it'll be wet/damp for the next 4 or 5 days, sometimes even til my next wash day, it's kinda ridiculous.

I just wanna be able to do a braidout and have it be dry the next day....that's all.....thas all I'm askin.  I may have to start blow drying my hair now but I don't want to use heat. I like airdrying it just takes too doggone long!*


----------



## Victoria44

I'm not liking my braids I got installed. Too long (top of thigh) and thick, so if it's down it's overwhelming and when it's up in a bun it's way too heavy.  I hope I can last 2 months though..


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl

Dumb question, but what's the difference between BSL and MBL? I googled a growth chart, is it that BSL is at the top of the brastrap and MBL is at the bottom?  

I know its a silly question but I'm having a hard time visualizing a major difference. Maybe because I'm short.  

Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Mskraizy said:


> *Why does my hair take forever and another year to dry!!? Every wash day I can almost garuntee that it'll be wet/damp for the next 4 or 5 days, sometimes even til my next wash day, it's kinda ridiculous.
> 
> I just wanna be able to do a braidout and have it be dry the next day....that's all.....thas all I'm askin.  I may have to start blow drying my hair now but I don't want to use heat. I like airdrying it just takes too doggone long!*



How many products did you use?  I discovered something awhile back , if I only use a leave in conditioner and styler ( after my wash routine) , my hair is 98% dry the next day. If I use any more products, like if I'm LCO and then styling , my hair takes multiple days to dry


----------



## naija24

Inversion
20,000mg of biotin daily
60 oz of water daily 
exercise 3x a week

if i don't get an inch a month, then i don't know what to do!!


----------



## Saludable84

Super_Hero_Girl said:


> Dumb question, but what's the difference between BSL and MBL? I googled a growth chart, is it that BSL is at the top of the brastrap and MBL is at the bottom?  I know its a silly question but I'm having a hard time visualizing a major difference. Maybe because I'm short.   Sent from my iPhone 9s



It depends on the person. 

On the perfect person it's about 2-3 inches. I consider BSL when the bras strap is reached, top or bottom. Once the hair get about 1 inch past the bra, depending on the height of the person, you can reach MBL. It depends on the person though.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SavannahNatural

Lilmama1011 said:


> I was already in the shower twice to rinse out the relaxer and then rinse out the protein treatment and to be honest I didn't want to get back in to do a deep conditioner so I applied a moisture conditioner to the four sections and went back to the first section and rinsed it out so it had to be only sitting in my hair like 5 minutes for each section, omg that's what I get for being freaking lazy! But then 6 days later I washed my hair and did a deep conditioner and I still find like little broken hairs, shouldn't that have done something? HanaKuroi , please help me, idk what to do, I don't need a setback! (Wipes tears)  should I deep condition again and not even touch a medium protein at all this month?



Lilmama1011 do you always do a protein treatment after relaxing?  Obviously I'm not relaxed any longer, but those two treatments back to back may be making your hair brittle.  As was mentioned up thread your hair needs moisture.  When I was relaxed I would condition after relaxing and then my first wash day afterwards I would DC as well.  I would consider pushing your protein treatments back to 2-weeks after relaxer, similar to dye job recommendations.  So your hair isn't overly stripped of moisture. 

HTH!  And good luck!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

SavannahNatural said:


> Lilmama1011 do you always do a protein treatment after relaxing?  Obviously I'm not relaxed any longer, but those two treatments back to back may be making your hair brittle.  As was mentioned up thread your hair needs moisture.  When I was relaxed I would condition after relaxing and then my first wash day afterwards I would DC as well.  I would consider pushing your protein treatments back to 2-weeks after relaxer, similar to dye job recommendations.  So your hair isn't overly stripped of moisture.
> 
> HTH!  And good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



SavannahNatural this is my first time doing it after relaxing , i usual do a protein treatment a week before relaxing.  maybe that was it.  but i haven't did a hard protein in a while. it's usually medium protein.  and i was going to get a big bottle of it from komaza because i was doing so well for the first two days,  i think i will stay away


----------



## Lilmama1011

im thinking about mixing the green tea in with the conditioner so it will be less messy,  what yal think?


----------



## Solila

In this blizzard.....I'm Irish mossing!! Ooohhh yea! Lol


----------



## Saludable84

Lilmama1011 said:


> im thinking about mixing the green tea in with the conditioner so it will be less messy,  what yal think?



Do you wash in the shower? It wouldn't be too mad, but you might want to mix a little at a time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Ugh these multivitamins (GNC Women's Ultra Mega) are nasty! They cost $16 so I'll finish them, but BLECH! Vitamins don't need vanilla flavoring!

Worst of all they have sucralose aka SPLENDA!


----------



## Prettymetty

I hate challenges that have 100 rules lol. Sometimes less is more. I wonder what happens of I break a rule :scratchch


----------



## Mskraizy

shawnyblazes said:


> How many products did you use?  I discovered something awhile back , if I only use a leave in conditioner and styler ( after my wash routine) , my hair is 98% dry the next day. If I use any more products, like if I'm LCO and then styling , my hair takes multiple days to dry



*I use....about 3 products. First is water, I start moisturizing on fairly wet or damp hair, then I apply my garnier leave in, and then on top of that oil.

BUT, it's probably because I am fairly heavy handed with my leave in but not really, cause one time I tried it being light with the leave in and it STILL took forever to dry.

Guess I can't be mad, though. My hair always stays soft. *


----------



## Mskraizy

YaniraNaturally said:


> Ugh these multivitamins (GNC Women's Ultra Mega) are nasty! They cost $16 so I'll finish them, but BLECH! Vitamins don't need vanilla flavoring!
> 
> Worst of all they have sucralose aka SPLENDA!




*That face just made my day! *


----------



## Lissa0821

Slowly but surely JBCO is starting to thicken my hair.  It has replaced honey in my deep conditioning process.


----------



## GettingKinky

LHCF has me looking up shampoo recipes for my dog. No sulphates for my puppy. Smh.


----------



## naija24

Irked by all these naturals trying to modify their curl pattern to fit what they think their hair should look like. I thought the basis of going natural was embracing your natural hair---curl pattern included. 

These sorts of folks should NOT guilt trip ladies who relax cuz they aren't any better.


----------



## DarkJoy

GettingKinky said:


> LHCF has me looking up shampoo recipes for my dog. No sulphates for my puppy. Smh.



Don't forget the neem oil for flea control and a little coconut oil in his food for shiny coat and bright eyes  

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Anticipatience08

I know I shouldn't trip because it's for my own good, but I am a lil bummed about losing 3 1/2 inches of hair with this cut. My ends needed it, though.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Anticipatience08 said:


> I know I shouldn't trip because it's for my own good, but I am a lil bummed about losing 3 1/2 inches of hair with this cut. My ends needed it, though.



It will be ok, r.i.p to those crappy ends though


----------



## Babygrowth

Just bought some hair. Hope its all good when it comes. Need something new done to this nest!


----------



## hnntrr

I think I have really low density hair


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> I think I have really low density hair



I really think it is just mechanical damage from that denman. I thought the same thing, but my damage has grown out and my hair seems and looks at least twice as dense.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hnntrr

HanaKuroi, i dont even know if its that anymore. My hair has been like a lower density even when I transitioned and BC'd. My adult life its always just been thinner (like I can't do mini twists cause even if I do 20-30 twists the twists are maybe like 1/4 in wide). 

I dont know why that is. I am thinking it may be from when a stylist "thinned" my hair out when I was 15. But I dont know, its always kinda just been that way I dont think the denman helped and it is thicker that i modified it but its just I dunno.


----------



## Saludable84

hnntrr said:


> HanaKuroi, i dont even know if its that anymore. My hair has been like a lower density even when I transitioned and BC'd. My adult life its always just been thinner (like I can't do mini twists cause even if I do 20-30 twists the twists are maybe like 1/4 in wide).
> 
> I dont know why that is. I am thinking it may be from when a stylist "thinned" my hair out when I was 15. But I dont know, its always kinda just been that way I dont think the denman helped and it is thicker that i modified it but its just I dunno.



When your hair grows out, you won't even notice it.


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi, i dont even know if its that anymore. My hair has been like a lower density even when I transitioned and BC'd. My adult life its always just been thinner (like I can't do mini twists cause even if I do 20-30 twists the twists are maybe like 1/4 in wide).
> 
> I dont know why that is. I am thinking it may be from when a stylist "thinned" my hair out when I was 15. But I dont know, its always kinda just been that way I dont think the denman helped and it is thicker that i modified it but its just I dunno.



Give it time. I was looking at pictures from last Christmas and my hair is so much thicker. It has taken me two years to recover. And it has taken me one year to recover from my severe nape damage. 
Before that I thought my hair was low density too, but my hair started growing in thicker and curlier. I was natural but my hair started growing in thicker. I could see and feel the difference. I am not sure if it was the Mineral Rich or better hair practices (finger combing almost exclusively and no heat in a year). 

If you are happy with your regimen and have found your HG products and have your protein/moisture balance figured out, then give your hair 6 months and re-evaluate. No bandwagons. You will get there!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

Saludable84 said:
			
		

> When your hair grows out, you won't even notice it.



You are so right about this.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## sounbeweavable

Being sick the past two days has forced me to steam myself silly to decongest, and I think I might just steam daily or at least a few times a week for the sake of my hair. I'll just put on my oil mix, steam for 15-30 min, and then let my hair air dry. I've been using no heat or low hear (a setting of 10 out of 40 on my flat iron), and I think doing this as well will help. I've also re-incorporated my glycerine/avocado oil spray into my morning reggie. Between this and the new vitamins, I can't wait to see the results


----------



## Mskraizy

*There needs to be a challenge for the style challenged people like me........*


----------



## HanaKuroi

Mskraizy said:
			
		

> There needs to be a challenge for the style challenged people like me........



You should start one!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I've been killing it with the texlaxed wash n gos lately. It's cold as crap but I'm still doing it. It looks purdy


----------



## spellinto

(I'm grateful, but) it's so irritating when your hair is too voluminous (read: poofy! ) to style a certain way.  I spent at least 20 minutes trying to create a simple french twist!  It still didn't come out the way I wanted but it least it resembles one...good enough


----------



## hnntrr

Really odd. If my hair is not properly moisturized and getting dry I get 70-80% shrinkage. When I moisturize right I only get 50% shrinkage. Well I guess its not odd, it makes sense.

eta: since I dont wanna do another post cause thats stupid:
The other day this ....13/14 year old asian girl came up to me at work and told me she loved my hair (it was in a larger poof). That make me feel great the rest of the day.


----------



## youwillrise

might do my hair today instead of tomorrow...feelin kinda in the mood. it just might be my entertainment for tonight


----------



## oneastrocurlie

youwillrise said:


> might do my hair today instead of tomorrow...feelin kinda in the mood. it just might be my entertainment for tonight



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

hnntrr

I noticed the same thing with my shrinkage during this week. I washed Thursday and my hair was very moisturized Friday with 50-60% shrinkage even after sleeping on it. I didn't have to fluff my hair as much as I normally do after taking off my bonnet. I couldn't figure out why my hair shrunk less but I think it's because it was properly moisturized. I think I found my HG LCO products.


----------



## Frizzyb

Washed my hair and let the deep conditioner sit in overnight due to laziness.  Had to work so when I get home gonna let this nappy ponytail down and rinse the conditioner out and proceed.


----------



## Superfly Sister

I've had coconut oil in my hair since last night (11 pm).  I still went about my day, I really should rinse this out.

Hennaed my hair yesterday, my last henna was over a year ago.  I'm looking forward to seeing how it looks after I style my hair.


----------



## Mskraizy

HanaKuroi said:


> You should start one!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



*Uggh, too much pressure to be the host!! *


----------



## Tonto

Waiting on my wig to come to wash my hair, cornrow it and begin the wig challenge.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I wonder what it is about my hair that doesn't like pre-pooing with an oil.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I keep petting my hair. The waves feel nice.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Tonto

I understand why my scalp was irritated and was flaking a while ago... I don't put a lot of product in my hair and I was shampooing it like I have some build up Gosh... at least I've learned.


----------



## youwillrise

i realize that i only really use my hooded dryer in winter time.  haha.


----------



## healthyhairdontcare

I'm going to try and make my hair products work before buying new ones...but it's hard. LHCF really can make someone a product junkie lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

I put tea in my conditioner,  do I have to put it in the fridge now? The next time I will use it is a week from now


----------



## Saludable84

Lilmama1011 said:


> I put tea in my conditioner,  do I have to put it in the fridge now? The next time I will use it is a week from now



It's a good idea as it can grow mold within that time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## veesweets

My hair didn't turn out that great for my date yesterday..but the date itself ended up just being so-so too lol Whew that man is gorgeous (personal trainer), but there were moments I felt like I couldn't use big words around him...

Since I'm snowed in I'm just going to pamper my hair all day while the slow cooker does all the dinner work


----------



## Son26

want to start roller-setting again but my hooded dryer died and i really don't want to get another one (i hate being under the dryer).  a few years ago i would roller set my hair a few times a week....the whole process was time consuming but my hair looked great and was very moist (got a lot of compliments).  thinking about going to a salon....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just saw a fabulous fro on law and order svu. Man, it totally made me miss my hair.


----------



## DarkJoy

Amen. Found seamless combs at Sally. Also got a pack of short and wide curlformers. Might be a better size fit for my crown.

But geez. You see the price of these things?  glad I don't need extra wides. I think there were only like 4 or 6 in that pack for like $12 yuck.


----------



## Lilmama1011

DarkJoy said:


> Amen. Found seamless combs at Sally. Also got a pack of short and wide curlformers. Might be a better size fit for my crown.
> 
> But geez. You see the price of these things?  glad I don't need extra wides. I think there were only like 4 or 6 in that pack for like $12 yuck.



you found seamless combs at Sally's ?!


----------



## MayaNatural

DarkJoy said:


> Amen. Found seamless combs at Sally. Also got a pack of short and wide curlformers. Might be a better size fit for my crown.  But geez. You see the price of these things?  glad I don't need extra wides. I think there were only like 4 or 6 in that pack for like $12 yuck.



DarkJoy do the seamless combs say "seamless" or is it a particular brand? I never bought or heard of them until I read seamless combs on here a few times. I need to invest in one soon for in shower detangling sessions. 

I buy curlformers from Sally's only when I have a coupon for 25-35% off, otherwise... 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

MayaNatural said:


> DarkJoy do the seamless combs say "seamless" or is it a particular brand? I never bought or heard of them until I read seamless combs on here a few times. I need to invest in one soon for in shower detangling sessions.
> 
> I buy curlformers from Sally's only when I have a coupon for 25-35% off, otherwise...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



those curl formers  are expensive. i find myself needing another pack and  was going to get the bootleg one but SO said no because i got the real ones and need to stick with it which he doesn't know they are exactly the same quality and everything!


----------



## DarkJoy

Lilmama1011 said:


> you found seamless combs at Sally's ?!





MayaNatural said:


> DarkJoy do the seamless combs say "seamless" or is it a particular brand? I never bought or heard of them until I read seamless combs on here a few times. I need to invest in one soon for in shower detangling sessions.
> 
> I buy curlformers from Sally's only when I have a coupon for 25-35% off, otherwise...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


MayaNatural Lilmama1011 the package says precisely "finely polished, seamless teeth" 

At sally the seamless teeth comb brand name is Silkomb. I bought the Cricket. I used it just now to detangle sections for the curlformers. Glided almost effortlessly  through my just cowashed natural 4c. $7 on the ground. I can verify I see no seams between and on the teeth.

Damn good price for a seamless comb.

Silkomb Cricket


----------



## whiteoleander91

I need to do a protein treatment and trim my ends. I looove my treatment masque, but I'd also like a quick reconstructor that I can use during the week as I see fit. I have a few that I really like, but I want to try something new. Plus, I hate going into Ulta sometimes, the employees can be ruuuude...but that's the only place that still carries the Giovanni Nutrafix reconstructor...

And what happened to the Infusium 23 reconstructor?? I really liked that stuff!! I can no longer find it anywhere


----------



## DarkJoy

I was just at Ulta too! They just kind of ignore customers. Saw the entire Joiko line. Flashed me back to my relaxed days...


----------



## ronie

The longer my hair gets, the less i care about definition. Wait until i get to APL, ain't no stopping me.


----------



## MayaNatural

DarkJoy 
Thank you!! I will check them out this week. I like the price. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naija24

If I can make it to Full SL by June, I will be a happy woman. I really don't care about length like that. I hope hiding my hair in the meantime will work.

Debating whether to keep my microtwists until March or take them out mid February. Mid-February will make it 8 full weeks.


----------



## hnntrr

Went to the BSS today with my mom and sister. Ended up buying a short wig that looks like what my hair would look like in a Roller Set. Super Cute.

It felt nice when the girl getting the wigs for us asked me what products I used in my natural hair randomly. The puff was on point today.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Hair is overrated. All this work, time & money wasted on this mop on my head! I refuse to lose an hour of sleep over this hair. *mumbles as she goes to wash hair*


----------



## Tonto

-I abused the use of direct heat in my hair in 2013... I used it 5 times that year, or maybe six and that really is not good. I just figured if I want my hair straight, I can throw on a wig and have my straight hair without going through the blow drying and flat ironing process! I need to hide my hair. This -21 Winter is not for them either, so in my wig until it is 70 degrees outside. 
-No more Trader Joe's tea tree products. It's too much for my scalp and they do and okay job on my hair. I will go back to the 3 miracle deep conditioner. I have good memories of that one.
-I need to try co-washing my hair! I heard a lot of good things about it and I really want to give it a try
-I will trim my hair more constantly
-I will go back to having a hair journal. A must for me. At least after 2-3 months I can see what has work and what has not.
I am motivated and I need some dedication. I've said it.


----------



## Anticipatience08

I've been pouting about this hair cut (3 1/2 inches) for a few days. But then I remembered that I joined LHCF in July 2013 and I was about the length I am now, and thought about all the progress I made in such a short amount of time. I was APL-ish on July 9th, and my siggy was taken at the end of August. 

I just need to do what I've been doing and I'll be back and better than before in no time!


----------



## kaykari

Im having trouble retaining length in the back of my hair, but the front of it is growing very well. Do yall have suggestions? I think the front kept 5 to 6 inches last year (bangs grew out all the way), but the back retained...idk, 2.5?


----------



## Ogoma

I don't want to jinx my hair, but I am so glad it is not a diva. It really doesn't give me too many problems and if I do something it doesn't like, it responds to efforts to fix it. I just need to keep it clean, moisturized, and in balance and it behaves.


----------



## SavannahNatural

kaykari said:


> Im having trouble retaining length in the back of my hair, but the front of it is growing very well. Do yall have suggestions? I think the front kept 5 to 6 inches last year (bangs grew out all the way), but the back retained...idk, 2.5?



kaykari If your hair is out/exposed often, be cautious of your hair rubbing on things like car seats (cover them or your hair in a satin bonnet/scarf), your clothes, coats, scarves, etc. It's not always the most attractive but if you're in a cold weather area consider putting on a satin bonnet/scarf then a hood/hat until you get to the final point where you have to take it off.

If your hair isn't out then it may just be a slow growing area and could use a little more attention.  Scalp massages with JBCO works wonders.  I'd also look at how I style my hair, if your hair is up often bobbie/stick pins can wreak havoc on hair, while bangs get to just hang out.

HTH and HHG!


----------



## IMFOCSD

smh @ this fine/thin hair of mine...retention is not a easy task... sigh..


----------



## DoDo

Confession of hair sins:

I may not be able to stay in the C&G challenge, because the last time I put box braids in my own hair it took me a week, after which I didn't wash my hair till a month later because I have never figured out how to wet cleanse and condition braided hair without ending up with knotted ends.

My personal goal of co-washing midweek every week is already failing. I love my third day hair, the last thing I want to do after three to four days is wet my hair. Can't I just moisturize every other night like I have been doing? It has been working especially when I actually wash my hair at least once a week .
I need baby steps, I have to learn to follow the schedule I have before creating a tighter one.

I think I have found a solution to my hair's drawn out drying time. I have also discovered that my hair in a braid out looks the same on either blown out or stretched hair. In fact my braid outs seem to look better on stretched air dried second day hair. They have more movement and volume. I may return to no heat again meaning I wouldn't be doing the one month minimum heat pass for the Hot Girls 2014 challenge.

I am bad at staying on challenges , I should just lurk and comment whenever I have something to add to the topic of the thread.

I am just going to have to do whatever is good for my hair and for me that can change daily.

Right now for me that is;

Low manipulation styling ( the install and take down of painstaking protective styles does not fall into this)

Sticking to my cleansing schedule of 5-7 days

No heat

Oh and I fell off the use up the stash challenge but I guess that might not surprise anyone . I replaced two staples when I had a one product a month pass. I will try to dust off and do better though. That is one challenge I plan on at least attempting to stick to.


----------



## SavannahNatural

DoDo don't give up, but definitely do what's best for your hair.

Challenges are meant to do just that, challenge you to be better with your hair in a way that helps you achieve your goal.  If the challenge isn't meeting that need or your working regimen doesn't fit within the parameters then move on.  

It sounds like you're still feeling out your process anyway and the right challenge will help you with that.  

I lurk in a lot of challenges and threads for the information.  I may try a technique/product, but if it doesn't work for me i can happily move along. 

HHJ!


----------



## DoDo

SavannahNatural said:


> DoDo don't give up, but definitely do what's best for your hair.
> 
> Challenges are meant to do just that, challenge you to be better with your hair in a way that helps you achieve your goal.  If the challenge isn't meeting that need or your working regimen doesn't fit within the parameters then move on.
> 
> It sounds like you're still feeling out your process anyway and the right challenge will help you with that.
> 
> I lurk in a lot of challenges and threads for the information.  I may try a technique/product, but if it doesn't work for me i can happily move along.
> 
> HHJ!




SavannahNatural



Thank you!

You have very beautiful hair by the way!


----------



## ImanAdero

kaykari said:


> Im having trouble retaining length in the back of my hair, but the front of it is growing very well. Do yall have suggestions? I think the front kept 5 to 6 inches last year (bangs grew out all the way), but the back retained...idk, 2.5?



I have this same issue. For me, it's just clutch to make sure it's well lubricated/moisturized. And keeping it off my clothes. 

My hair is slightly layered so it looks fine, but I know my hair could be so much longer in the back.


----------



## veesweets

I haven't liked my hair in at least a week. It's been looking soo dull lately!


----------



## ImanAdero

I am so ready to take these mini braids out and put some marley twists in. I need a way to not bother with my hair for a month.


----------



## Prettymetty

I wonder how long I can keep my natural hair straightened this time. Im going to try to make it last 3 weeks.


----------



## whiteoleander91

treatment masque on my hair, brand new shears for my first trim of the year, listening to music. life is good 

I finally got around to using the SheaMoisture Purification Masque that I purchased a while back. It's a lot like the condish, nice slip, smells pretty, didn't leave my hair feeling very moisturized, just soft and conditioned. Felt good on my scalp. SM makes the best hair masques.


----------



## growbaby

I'm determined to get an inch a month


----------



## HanaKuroi

I just realized I haven't used heat in 16 months. Before that it was 8. 

I get terrified when I think of using heat for some reason. I am not concerned about heat damage but breakage that can occur 6 months down the road. I have only had heat damage in one area and it didn't break. 

Heat  is like the boogie man to me now and I don't know why.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## GettingKinky

When I first tried AOGPB I hated the smell and I was so upset that I bought a 16 oz bottle. Now that I'm nearing the end of the bottle the smell has grown on me and I'm thinking of getting another one. So much for simplifying my routine I'm still going to have a 3 conditioner rotation.


----------



## Tonto

Going to target at the moment. I need a lot of conditioner to condition wash this hair for two months and some deep conditioners. No more direct heat... and I might need some new sheers as well...and some bobby pins. I think that's about it


----------



## sounbeweavable

I decided to try making my own hair product over the weekend, and my hair likes it so far. Let's see how it does long term...


----------



## Tonto

Just put in the Aubrey Organics GDP in my hair... I love that stuff! It's one of my favorites of 2013 for sure... I should vlog about it actually hmmm... I got 2 3 minute miracle deeeeep conditioners, TREsemmé naturals, TREsemmé luxurious moisture (great detangler!!!) and Herbal Essences totally twited. All conditioners


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I'm curious to know what my curl pattern is. I wondering how long I need to stretch before my curl patter reveals itself...


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I'm itching to try yarn wraps as my next protective style, but I'm leery of lint balls & the take down process. Maybe I'll try the style with synthetic hair instead.


----------



## HanaKuroi

whiteoleander91 said:


> I need to do a protein treatment and trim my ends. I looove my treatment masque, but I'd also like a quick reconstructor that I can use during the week as I see fit. I have a few that I really like, but I want to try something new. Plus, I hate going into Ulta sometimes, the employees can be ruuuude...but that's the only place that still carries the Giovanni Nutrafix reconstructor...
> 
> And what happened to the Infusium 23 reconstructor?? I really liked that stuff!! I can no longer find it anywhere



I buy my Nutrafix on Amazon.


----------



## JosieLynn

PSA: ulta has a few of the liters of shampoo and conditioner on sale. It seems a little smaller than their usual liter sale but I racked up anyway


----------



## netgoines1

Been using Nu-Gro Naturals and is having good results. Plus the products they have are really all natural. Just can't find that anywhere!


----------



## netgoines1

Been using all natural Nu-Gro Naturals products and it's doing wonders from my hair. just so hard to find true all natural hair products. Check it out for yourself at Nu-gro Naturals.com


----------



## netgoines1

I'm scared of the yarn thing too!  I have been wearing crochet braids styles with straight hair. But it also helps to have products from Nu-gro Natruals product line for protective styles. They have a good moisturizing kit for protective styles.


----------



## netgoines1

Have not found a for real all natural product line till i ran across Nu-Gro Naturals.:


----------



## ronie

LHCFers be aware. ^^


----------



## Lilmama1011

ronie said:


> LHCFers be aware. ^^



Why????????


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Lilmama1011 said:


> Why????????



Lilmama1011

My guess is the warning is in response to the fact that the poster is bouncing around the forum raving about Nu Gro Naturals like they're tryna earn a commission check.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Lilmama1011

DivineNapps1728 said:


> Lilmama1011
> 
> My guess is the warning is in response to the fact that the poster is bouncing around the forum raving about Nu Gro Naturals like they're tryna earn a commission check.
> 
> I could be wrong though.



Oooooo, ok


----------



## Lilmama1011

DivineNapps1728 said:


> Lilmama1011
> 
> My guess is the warning is in response to the fact that the poster is bouncing around the forum raving about Nu Gro Naturals like they're tryna earn a commission check.
> 
> I could be wrong though.



DivineNapps1728 I see it now! It does appear that way. Nothing can convince me otherwise either. I checked out all the posts, all of it mentions that line like every two minutes, can you be so obvious?


----------



## DivineNapps1728

@Lilmama1011

Apparently you can ! 

I dunno why I think the shenanigans are so funny. Part of me can't believe people still spam this hard. Make a thread, toot a horn & let it go. 

Random, unsubstantiated product raves don't equate to sales or rising interest especially round these parts.

ETA: I see a thread was made. Welp, they tried it


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't want to speak too soon, but it does seem like that green tea helped


----------



## Simply_elle

ACV you never disappoint me  my hair is so shiny and my scalp.... Flawless. I need to stay on a regi stat!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Simply_elle said:


> ACV you never disappoint me  my hair is so shiny and my scalp.... Flawless. I need to stay on a regi stat!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I will be incorporating ACV rinses for clarifying right after I'm done with my clarifying shampoo, I plan to leave shampoos alone, they tangle my new growth even when I do the necessary things not to cause tangling, it just dries and Matt my hair. I tried ACV rinses after dc to seal in moisture, it made my hair feel like I just washed it, I don't remember if it tangled my new growth though, I will see....


----------



## Lilmama1011

I can't do a bantu knot to save my life


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't get how relaxed heads do twist outs and but a roller on the end when the twist unravels


----------



## Lilmama1011

I enjoy doing a full head of rollers so i don't have to manipulate my hair,  it just feels safer but i get bored of curls and don't really like my hair straights because of manipulation,  i don't know what i want to do


----------



## HanaKuroi

ronie said:
			
		

> LHCFers be aware. ^^



I wonder if it is a bot?

I hope someone reported them. Every single post is about Nugro naturals. 

 lame

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lilmama1011

HanaKuroi said:


> I wonder if it is a bot?
> 
> I hope someone reported them. Every single post is about Nugro naturals.
> 
> lame
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I didn't know bots could be on here


----------



## HanaKuroi

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I didn't know bots could be on here



You may be right. The wording was so awkward. Then I went to the website. 

Their motto: Thank God for false hair, Ponytails and Weave.
But NU-GRO grows hair, like you won't Believe!

I am crying. I haven't even watched thevideos yet. Lololol

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lilmama1011

HanaKuroi said:


> You may be right. The wording was so awkward. Then I went to the website.
> 
> Their motto: Thank God for false hair, Ponytails and Weave.
> But NU-GRO grows hair, like you won't Believe!
> 
> I am crying. I haven't even watched thevideos yet. Lololol
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Oh wow @ their motto lol


----------



## tequilad28

netgoines1 said:


> Have not found a for real all natural product line till i ran across Nu-Gro Naturals.:



You have GOT to be kidding me


----------



## Saludable84

HanaKuroi said:


> You may be right. The wording was so awkward. Then I went to the website.   Their motto: Thank God for false hair, Ponytails and Weave. But NU-GRO grows hair, like you won't Believe!  I am crying. I haven't even watched thevideos yet. Lololol  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Someone did this before and a few members caught on to it. That's why I will not be using their products.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I am excited for my products to arrive!


----------



## Prettymetty

I dont think my hair will ever grow more than 1/2 inch per month. Im jealous of those fast growers. My retention is on point, but I honestly grow about 3 inches a year


----------



## Renewed1

I realized something last night.

*I need to wash my hair in the shower, irregardless how many times I have to jump in and out of the shower.  I shed less hair this way.    (I hate jumping in and out of the shower.

*Lastly, I need to part my hair in 5 quadrants.....2 front and back sides and finally the crown.  Less hair is tangled that way.

I could have saved so much hair, if I would've stop being lazy.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I can't believe how moist my ends feel.. using AOHSR + Argan oil to seal.  I keep taking my hair down to touch my ends lol smh.  Usually by this time of day my ends feel raggedy and dry, so I'm impressed.


----------



## Tonto

First time washing my hair in the sink in the kitchen (after putting everything away and washing thoroughly after I was done, of course) and I liked it! I like the fact that there is that handle that is not in my shower so I wanted to use it. I deep conditioned overnight with Aubrey Organics GBP(?) and I washed my hair with TREsemmé natural. I thought my scalp was itchy because it was dirty but it just needed water and some conditioner!
So far, the itchiness is gone. I use the LOC method -usually I do the LCO- and I'm good right now, my scalp breathes and sings Hallelujah


----------



## toaster

DCing on dry hair uses SO much product. I love the convenience, but I'm literally washing my money down the drain. Will start spritzing with water before application. Hope that helps.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

toaster said:


> DCing on dry hair uses SO much product. I love the convenience, but I'm literally washing my money down the drain. Will start spritzing with water before application. Hope that helps.



I usually try to use oil first and then add my conditioner/deep treatment on top. Sometimes I will add a loose sucky conditioner on bottom and the thicker on on top,


----------



## hnntrr

toaster said:


> DCing on dry hair uses SO much product. I love the convenience, but I'm literally washing my money down the drain. Will start spritzing with water before application. Hope that helps.



I like to shampoo/condition and then plop my hair with a cotton t shirt for about 10 minutes prior to adding DC that way a large bulk of the water is gone and my hair is about 70% dry. I dont use a lot of product and it soaks in my hair well


----------



## Ogoma

I am trying to understand this Japanese (I am guessing) woman's hair. Most of it is curly, like a fro and then it is straight and in a ponytail at the back. Trying to figure out the style and her thought process.


----------



## krissyhair

I was looking rough and it was effecting my mood and self confidence. Lately my hair has been healthy and rarely tangles. But that doesn't mean it looked good!

So I sprayed my hair with water, added some Argan Magic conditioner for a leave-in, finger combed and defined my curls with the Denman brush. After I styled with 2 fabric flowers and my confidence is back.


----------



## faithVA

The best time of the day. It's after 5 and the wig can come off


----------



## Prettymetty

I want to buy a really good lace wig so I can hide my hair for a few months. Im not sure if I should get curly or straight


----------



## Beany

I really need to post some stuff on the exchange board. These HH products, this hot head thingy, various hair supplements...all gotta go.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am tired and I am not going to wear a bonnet or scarf! I need real rest! I am aware of my head all night when I sleep with one of those. 

My hair is braided for a braidout though.

I am playing with fire.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## bronzephoenix

I'm in a pretty comfy place with my hair right now... It's feeling like 2014 is going to be a smooth ride.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

I did a braidout out and perm rods at the end it looked like i rolled out of the bed and didn't give a crap. i don't get it. when i was like 8 weeks post it came out beautiful.  SO said maybe I need to use some foam wrap,  apparently he knows more than me, i don't even know how he knows what foam wrap is


----------



## hnntrr

I am so glad I dont have to worry about wearing a showercap in the shower anymore.
*FREEDOMMMMM*


----------



## Lilmama1011

hnntrr said:


> I am so glad I dont have to worry about wearing a showercap in the shower anymore.
> *FREEDOMMMMM*



why you don't?  hnntrr


----------



## hnntrr

Lilmama1011 said:


> why you don't?  hnntrr



I dont mind gettin my curls a little wet, that way I dont have to spritz as much water before I wrap my hair up.


----------



## sounbeweavable

I bought the As I Am Coconut Co Wash today. I can't wait to use it this weekend!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I gave my hair the Ultimate Wash Day last sunday: Fenugeek Prepoo, Chelate/Shampoo, Reconstructive Treatment,Tea Rinse, Moisturizing DC w/Steam....

And my hair behaved so well this week. It stretched easily, stayed moist and was intensely smooth. 

This is one trend that WILL continue.


----------



## Rocky91

i am soooo hair lazy. i haven't DC'ed in.... idk a couple of months. i just have no patience.
and to think before i shaved my head i thought nothing of DC'ing and styling for hours.
i refuse to let my hair take up too much time out of my life this time around. 

i really have to testify about paul mitchell super skinny. i straightened my leave out and it is BONE STRAIGHT. i mean, my edges look relaxer straight right now. i'm going to grab the full size bottles when i take the weave out.


----------



## ImanAdero

I fro'd out my hair with the no dryer blowout thing Naptural85 did in one of her vids. 

I used the Ouidad double detangler and I LOVE that thing.


----------



## naija24

I can't wait to get out of braids in March and check how much growth I have. I am confused whether my new growth is finally making itself known or if my braids is loosening!!

Don't pay attention to the tracker. It's kind of off. I'm about 11 weeks post.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Thinking about getting Sisterlocks.....


----------



## HanaKuroi

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Thinking about getting Sisterlocks.....



Why? Aren't they permanent? Just curious about why you are considering them. I think they are beautiful. You hair is very beautiful too.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

I'm in love with my banana clips!! I feel so pretty


----------



## WYSIWYG

I was watching one of Sera2544's old videos and fell in love with the Ficcare hair clips she wears.  

Then I Googled them and saw the price. erplexed  The ones I like are $50 - $54 each. Sadly, we need to replace our leaky water heater this weekend, so I can't justify spending that much for a fancy hair clip right now.

If only I could convince DH there's some health benefit to cold showers.  I'd be like, "Sorry about your pneumonia, Dear.  But check out my cute updo!"


----------



## spellinto

I'm not a fan of the CON Argan Oil Strength & Shine mist for my hair, but I'm not sure what to do with the full extra bottle I have lying around  hopefully my sister will take it off my hands.  I might go back to using my original mixture of just leave-in, water, and oil to moisturize my new growth.  I am returning to the CON Argan Oil shampoo though.  The slip is incomparable!

Some other positive notes: I love ceramides!  They saved me from what would have been a horrid detangling experience today.  

I also had a great experience clarifying my hair.  I tried a suggestion from another thread to mix clarifying shampoo, a detangling/moisturizing shampoo, and water together to cleanse the scalp but prevent dryness.  I absolutely loved the results! 

Taking mental note of what hair supplies I'll want next semester.  I want to buy more NTM, claw clips, and an applicator bottle before I had back to campus.


----------



## SuchaLady

*goes to ebay*




Rocky91 said:


> i really have to testify about paul mitchell super skinny. i straightened my leave out and it is BONE STRAIGHT. i mean, my edges look relaxer straight right now. i'm going to grab the full size bottles when i take the weave out.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I need to wash this hair and braid or twist it up. I have to say that I really enjoyed swangin my flat ironed hair around 

Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## Tonto

So far my hair feels good, my scalp is clean. I wonder where I was all this time... I think I gave up on co washing a long time ago because the first time was a total failure. Monday is the next wash day, hopefully it goes as well as when I co washed on Tuesday. Excited!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

HanaKuroi said:


> Why? Aren't they permanent? Just curious about why you are considering them. I think they are beautiful. You hair is very beautiful too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



HanaKuroi, I'm styled challenged, limited to wash n gos, buns, and flat-ironed hair, two of which I think are hindering my retention. I think sisterlocks are lovely and low on daily maintenance. I haven't made a final decision yet, still up in the air since it will cost me nearly $1,000 to install, lol. I may just do mini twists for a while....


----------



## Tonto

I'm already tired of having to take care of my hair, even though I have 6 cornrows right now. I feel like having some box braids or some silky locks? Is that how we call dreadlocks extensions? Anyways. I think I should have the same style for 2 months and go from there. I don't think I can do a weave right now, it's not fun for me not to be able to get to my scalp...


----------



## Tonto

If I find a good quality weave for not that expensive, I will reconsider... but I have to leave some hair out, that's the thing smh


----------



## Meritamen

I need to find a new way to detangle my hair. I think I am breaking a lot of hair unnecessarily by combing it while wet when I wash my hair but this is how I have done it for three years since my hair journey began. My hair doesn't look as dense at the ends and the ends of my braids are pretty thin. It bothers me.
Also this winter has been drying out my skin and hair. I swear I can't keep either of them moisturized beyond half the day.


----------



## NGraceO

Meritamen said:


> I need to find a new way to detangle my hair. I think I am breaking a lot of hair unnecessarily by combing it while wet when I wash my hair but this is how I have done it for three years since my hair journey began. My hair doesn't look as dense at the ends and the ends of my braids are pretty thin. It bothers me. Also this winter has been drying out my skin and hair. I swear I can't keep either of them moisturized beyond half the day.



Hmmm....I also noticed an unnecessary amount of breakage when detangling wet in the shower by hand months ago, so I switch to only detangling/removing shed hair by hand ( no combs) on dry hair coated with oil prior to each wash.  Have you ever tried dry detangling?

NGraceO


----------



## sounbeweavable

I bought some neem oil today and added it to my current mix (black castor oil, regular castor oil, cayenne oil, peppermint oil, tea tree oil, aloe vera gel, sulfur 8, and some others I can't remember). IT STANKS, but I'm curious to see how well it works.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I went to my friends house today and she marveled at my bun. She kept making comments and finally asked me could she touch it.

I laughed and say yeah and then lean my head over. Do you know she pulled my head up and touched my waves?! 

She was so shocked and kept asking about transitioning and was it hard. If she transitions I'm going to loose my mind. Her natural texture is to die for.. kinky and dense just how I like it.


----------



## HanaKuroi

My hair just doesn't want to be handled wet at all. It wasn't bad but I am going to start airdying completely with clips and sections.

My hair is twice as thick as last year. I must have had breakage throughout my hair and not just my nape. I see sections that are the same length as my nape.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Beany

Have not even started my wash day. If my twists weren't so raggedy I would let them rock for another week


----------



## SweetlyCurly

*First post* yay!

I'm wondering if I'm not sensitive to glycerin in the winter or if the whole thing is a myth. I've been using the cantu curling custard as a styler whose second ingredient is glycerin and I've been getting the best wash n gos of my life.


----------



## Ogoma

^^ Welcome!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@ Sweetlycurly

You'll love it here!


----------



## SweetlyCurly

Thank you ladies! I'm feeling the love already.


----------



## Tonto

Still didn't make a decision on how I want to wear my hair


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I can't believe they want $40 for this 8oz conditioner! The ingredients aren't even that good.

http://www.phyrra.net/2013/12/pretty-little-elixir-hair-masque.html


----------



## HanaKuroi

I have to keep telling myself not to try any new products. I know what works. No new styles. I have had consistent results so I don't need to mess stuff up!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MACGlossChick

I'm in the home stretch of making this hot glue u part wig. I'm trying to do an invisible part to close up the wig, and I know the little bit of track I have won't do both sides of the part. I don't want to buy another pack of hair, but would it be "wrong" to do one side as an invisible part and the other side regularly?


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I went to my friends house today and she marveled at my bun. She kept making comments and finally asked me could she touch it.
> 
> I laughed and say yeah and then lean my head over. Do you know she pulled my head up and touched my waves?!
> 
> She was so shocked and kept asking about transitioning and was it hard. If she transitions I'm going to loose my mind. Her natural texture is to die for.. kinky and dense just how I like it.



You are going to get so excited you are going to do her hair hair on top of doing yours! Showing pics on lhcf of your work and whenever she wants to comb her own hair talking about "are you sure you ready for that?"

lol...I hope she does come to the "natural" side, we have cookies here .


----------



## spellinto

I had an airdrying mishap on Friday and even though my strands are tangled and soft, my hair still feels greasy from product overload.  If my hair still feels greasy tomorrow, I will simply rinse my hair with water in the shower and see if that helps.

I think that airdrying/detangling experience jolted the health of my ends and crown.  I am noticing more short hairs at the very top of my head (frizz or breakage?) and my ends look a little prickly to me.  Maybe it will all look better tomorrow.


----------



## MACGlossChick

Crisis averted! I had just enough hair to finish both sides. I wish there had been enough for a closure, but oh well. I'm done for the night. I'll add combs, cut and style later this week.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

DoDo said:


> You are going to get so excited you are going to do her hair hair on top of doing yours! Showing pics on lhcf of your work and whenever she wants to comb her own hair talking about "are you sure you ready for that?"
> 
> lol...I hope she does come to the "natural" side, we have cookies here .




GIRLLLL HOW YOU KNOW?! DoDo

Her texture is so pretty. She once wore braids and year straight and when she removed them and ask me to press it I like to lost my ever loving mind. I begged her not to relax it, but she did anyway. Its still very pretty, but I loves me some natural 4b.....I can't help it.


----------



## ImanAdero

Didn't get to wash my hair... BOO to me!


----------



## Lilmama1011

for the first your time i don't feel like washing my hair


----------



## HanaKuroi

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> for the first your time i don't feel like washing my hair



Is your hair better? Did you dc?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lilmama1011

HanaKuroi said:


> Is your hair better? Did you dc?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi  i did dc and it was fine for about four days and i saw it was shedding less but it seems like it starting again. i think I'm over manipulating my hair because I'm seeing breakage as well or I'm not use to seeing my shedded hair or manipulating it because i usually wear only curls and im combing daily i don't know what's wrong. I'm tired of curls but i think that is what's best.  i think im going to clarify tonight and deep condition with my new kera minerals deep conditioner and put flexi rods in


----------



## Prettymetty

I cant wait for my wig to get here. Im ready for my wig to get here. I cant believe it took me so long to order one


----------



## HanaKuroi

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi  i did dc and it was fine for about four days and i saw it was shedding less but it seems like it starting again. i think I'm over manipulating my hair because I'm seeing breakage as well or I'm not use to seeing my shedded hair or manipulating it because i usually wear only curls and im combing daily i don't know what's wrong. I'm tired of curls but i think that is what's best.  i think im going to clarify tonight and deep condition with my new kera minerals deep conditioner and put flexi rods in



Why are you clarifying? If your hair is dry it will only make it even drier. Can't u just dc again?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## spellinto

Has anyone tried the Shea moisture coconut hibiscus mist on their new growth?  I keep eyeing it in Walgreens but the price is...


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft said:


> *GIRLLLL HOW YOU KNOW?! *DoDo
> 
> Her texture is so pretty. She once wore braids and year straight and when she removed them and ask me to press it I like to lost my ever loving mind. I begged her not to relax it, but she did anyway. Its still very pretty, but I loves me some natural 4b.....I can't help it.




EnExitStageLeft



I know because that would be me with my friends if I had the time! 

Keep doing what you are doing though, the best way to convince her is to showcase what our texture looks like with tender loving care. 

Real talk I had no clue my hair could look like this until I started seriously caring for it and I did not spend my childhood relaxed. I was no stranger to how kinky my texture was. However I was a stranger to it's versatility softness and natural beauty. Show her and she will see. It was a 4b friend of mine who would gently suggest I stop using neglected box braids as a beauty crutch and she had gorgeous 4b hair. It was the thickest hair I have ever seen in my life! At least three times thicker than my hair...! So she was an amazing spokesmodel for natural hair!

I am telling you keep rolling up on her like... and she will want to go  in no time!


----------



## DoDo

spellinto said:


> Has anyone tried the Shea moisture coconut hibiscus mist on their new growth?  *I keep eyeing it in Walgreens but the price is...*



I agree. I am also curious about it so I am interested in what others have to say.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Clarifying was a good idea


----------



## Lilmama1011

HanaKuroi said:


> Why are you clarifying? If your hair is dry it will only make it even drier. Can't u just dc again?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see.  Allons y



it's not dry, just breaking and shedding a little more than normal.  i moisturize twice daily and seal, i don't have dry problems at all HanaKuroi


----------



## HanaKuroi

Lilmama1011 said:


> it's not dry, just breaking and shedding a little more than normal.  i moisturize twice daily and seal, i don't have dry problems at all HanaKuroi



Is it time to clarify? I don't think clarifying will make the breakage cease.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr

I am really scared I am going to to back to boston and my hair is going to act up again. I asked my mom if she could just send me a gallon of well water. Lol. 

I am hoping its the Taliah Waajid as well but I am really thinkin its the water in my apartment thats makin my hair werid, my hair is so soft and going on day 3 my curls are all still intact and bouncy.


----------



## Tonto

Tomorrow is my second Co-wash day. Excited!


----------



## Lilmama1011

HanaKuroi said:


> Is it time to clarify? I don't think clarifying will make the breakage cease.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



HanaKuroi it's been three weeks,  i will wait til next week then. i will just regular wash


----------



## spellinto

Usually when I moisturize my new growth, I either spray a leave in or just fluff through my roots with moisturizer.  Today I moisturized _deliberately_ by parting sections, spreading moisturizer between my fingers, and applying directly to the roots.  I think I actually like moisturizing NG this way because I _know_ my curls and my line of demarcation was tended to.  It takes a little bit more time, but it's not as lengthy of an ordeal as I thought it would be.  I'm experiencing a little breakage from the back of my head, so it was great to give it the direct attention it needs.


----------



## ronie

That Demetria girl from Blood Sweat and Heels has some gorgeous hair. I am only washing the show to see her hair. Just freaking amazing. When is someone going to interview her about her regimen?


----------



## Rnjones

ronie said:


> That Demetria girl from Blood Sweat and Heels has some gorgeous hair. I am only washing the show to see her hair. Just freaking amazing. When is someone going to interview her about her regimen?


  Yea it is some banging hair. So much drama tho...... Hold on It's back on  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beany

Guess I'll start doing my marshmallow infusion tonight


----------



## SweetlyCurly

spellinto said:


> Usually when I moisturize my new growth, I either spray a leave in or just fluff through my roots with moisturizer.  Today I moisturized deliberately by parting sections, spreading moisturizer between my fingers, and applying directly to the roots.  I think I actually like moisturizing NG this way because I know my curls and my line of demarcation was tended to.  It takes a little bit more time, but it's not as lengthy of an ordeal as I thought it would be.  I'm experiencing a little breakage from the back of my head, so it was great to give it the direct attention it needs.



That definite helps. I used to do this a lot when I was transitioning and saw the benefits of it.


----------



## Tonto

Where was I all this time for not using TREsemmé naturals? My hair loves it so much I feel like I might need to get myself 3-4 other bottles...


----------



## divachyk

Felt good getting rid of random product samples that have no purpose in my regi. They were old and probably way past their shelf life anyway.


----------



## spellinto

Taking back that last post about moisturizing NG directly.  My hair felt really good last night but I'm not fond of how it feels this morning.  It is shiny and soft, but some of the strands are stuck together, and my roots are a little compacted & rigid.  My hair actually feels a little more tangled then it did last night.  Even though my hair doesn't feel greasy, I think I applied too much product and my strands are weighed down.  I guess if I want to moisturize my new growth, the best way is to just cowash/DC or apply a spray leave-in conditioner.


----------



## krissyhair

spellinto said:


> Taking back that last post about moisturizing NG directly.  My hair felt really good last night but I'm not fond of how it feels this morning.  It is shiny and soft, but some of the strands are stuck together, and my roots are a little compacted & rigid.  My hair actually feels a little more tangled then it did last night.  Even though my hair doesn't feel greasy, I think I applied too much product and my strands are weighed down.  I guess if I want to moisturize my new growth, the best way is to just cowash/DC or apply a spray leave-in conditioner.



Some people just do better with naked roots. I love to oil my scalp but there's something so refreshing and light about not having any product up there.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

If your natural hair color is light brown, why do you have dark roots?  #ihavequestions #youneedmorepeople #gtfoohwtbs


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Friday will be 4 weeks in this weave.......... 5 more to go, sigh.


----------



## lana

I looked at some of our features of the month that say that they have type 4 hair...Um, they might have type 4 hair, but I thought I DID and obviously if they do...I don't. 

My hair must be 4c or 4z which is made up - because my hair looks like cotton wet, it doesn't have a curl, it's not long with spirals wet. It's short and kinky and soft. 

I'm so confused as to why my hair doesn't look like other 4's....if someone wants to help me type my natural hair, please pm me or just send an @(username). It's a little distressing to realize I've been on here this long with the wrong hair type all this time. (sigh)


----------



## NGraceO

I was worried about my edges thinning from wearing wigs, so I bought some sulfur 8 and will be applying every other night. Anyone have any usage tips for sulfur 8?

NGraceO


----------



## Lilmama1011

i was happy this wash, i didn't detangle in the shower, i think i lost less hair,  and the kera minerals did smooth my hair  and im back to my curls,  i love that i can get up and fluff and apply oils and be on my way


----------



## HanaKuroi

lana said:
			
		

> I looked at some of our features of the month that say that they have type 4 hair...Um, they might have type 4 hair, but I thought I DID and obviously if they do...I don't.
> 
> My hair must be 4c or 4z which is made up - because my hair looks like cotton wet, it doesn't have a curl, it's not long with spirals wet. It's short and kinky and soft.
> 
> I'm so confused as to why my hair doesn't look like other 4's....if someone wants to help me type my natural hair, please pm me or just send an @(username). It's a little distressing to realize I've been on here this long with the wrong hair type all this time. (sigh)



Why does hair type matter? 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Did a pineapple on my hair last night and I was surprised my rollerset still looks good this morning. I'm going to do it again tonight hoping for the same results tomorrow.


----------



## loved

If I can find a decent flat iron & blow drying brush for 4b hair, I'm going  to blowout & straighten my hair for the 1st time this weekend since I BCed 2 years ago. I had my hair shaved at the barber's in February 2012 so it will be interesting to see it stretched for the 1st time.


----------



## Holla

Sealing my hair with cones has boosted my moisture levels. I wash, add leavein, add mango butter, then seal with some kind of hair polisher instead of regular oil. My hair stays moisturized for days!

I watched a youtube video yesterday about a three-strand twists. I guess I loved it. I had a dream last night about me twisting my hair with three strands.


----------



## naija24

Just entertained the crazy idea of keeping my braids in as long as I can...like 4+ months and just length checking at the start of May. Crazy I know!!

But it's only been 3 weeks and I already feel like I have a good 1/3 of an inch in new growth, which is kind of cool. At least it looks that way. I'm not interested in neat braids. I am just looking for awesome new growth and retention.


----------



## DoDo

naija24 said:


> Just entertained the crazy idea of keeping my braids in as long as I can...like 4+ months and just length checking at the start of May. Crazy I know!!
> 
> But it's only been 3 weeks and I already feel like I have a good 1/3 of an inch in new growth, which is kind of cool. At least it looks that way. I'm not interested in neat braids. I am just looking for awesome new growth and retention.



naija24

Matting and loc'ing may occur if you leave the braids in too long. In my case past two months buildup and meshing started occurring at the roots. Try to be careful with that.


----------



## Meritamen

Soooo I think I do have a sensitivity to coconut oil after all which makes me sad because it is my favorite oil that I have been using since the beginning of my hair journey. I will have to try the other penetrating oils (avocado and olive oil) to see if they work similarly.

Also, I am super bored with my hair lately and want to do something drastic - haircut, color, or relaxer. Still I think of the end goal I want and it stops me in my tracks. I think out of the three I will eventually dye my hair jet black because I love dark black hair but the other two will not help me to reach lions mane of kinky coils that I so desire.

Oh and my hair is showing signs of retention! I am now in-between APL and BSL! So I haven't hit a new length marker in a long time but this is exciting.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Is there such a thing as hair being too soft for braids? I really want them but dont want them to slip or slide out


----------



## YaniraNaturally

My hair tail/nape is finally WL! I just checked in the shower  

It's not enough to claim it, but I'm still happy. Now I just have to wait for the rest of my hair to catch up from BSB/BSL/MBL


----------



## whiteoleander91

Yes to Carrots!!!   whyy did I wait so long to try it?? Perfection right out of the bottle! My hair is sooo picky when it comes to conditioners, I'm so pleasantly surprised. Smells so good, instantly softened my hair, all natural, great slip (even after using shampoo! my hair is its most tangled after shampooing). I'm geeking out right now  I wanna try the shampoo now.

Currently DC'ing and enjoying my lovely day lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

whiteoleander91 said:


> Yes to Carrots!!!   whyy did I wait so long to try it?? Perfection right out of the bottle! My hair is sooo picky when it comes to conditioners, I'm so pleasantly surprised. Smells so good, instantly softened my hair, all natural, great slip (even after using shampoo! my hair is its most tangled after shampooing). I'm geeking out right now  I wanna try the shampoo now.
> 
> Currently DC'ing and enjoying my lovely day lol



i saw it for dirt cheap at big lots but i saw isopropyl alcohol in it and was turned off whiteoleander91


----------



## whiteoleander91

Lilmama1011 said:


> i saw it for dirt cheap at big lots but i saw isopropyl alcohol in it and was turned off whiteoleander91



Lilmama1011 really? I just re-read the ingredients list on the back of my bottle and it doesn't have isoproply alcohol on the list


----------



## Beany

whiteoleander91 said:


> Yes to Carrots!!!   whyy did I wait so long to try it?? Perfection right out of the bottle! My hair is sooo picky when it comes to conditioners, I'm so pleasantly surprised. Smells so good, instantly softened my hair, all natural, great slip (even after using shampoo! my hair is its most tangled after shampooing). I'm geeking out right now  I wanna try the shampoo now.
> 
> Currently DC'ing and enjoying my lovely day lol




It's a staple for me


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^ I can't wait to cowash tomorrow!! I want to make sure this isn't some cruel fluke lol


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Pressed my hair so I could wear pretty curls to an interview & not more than 24hrs after straightening it's in a bun.

Oh well, the process wasn't labor intensive this go round && I was able to do another deep trim; I think I've finally gotten rid of all the hair I battered a couple years ago.


----------



## Lilmama1011

whiteoleander91 said:


> Lilmama1011 really? I just re-read the ingredients list on the back of my bottle and it doesn't have isoproply alcohol on the list



i don't know if its a different formula whiteoleander


----------



## YaniraNaturally

This henna is not going in tonight. Even though I just defrosted it. I'm tired and that's what makes me sloppy/frustrated with my hair.


----------



## spellinto

May purchase the Tropic isle pimento oil instead of regular JBCO...


----------



## naija24

I think I may have landed on how I want to transition, but I don't want to speak it into existence just yet. I want to make sure I do all my research first. But I'm pretty excited. 

And I won't have to BC yay!!


----------



## Prettymetty

I think I might dc tonight. Im gonna mix nexxus emergencee with humecto. Then I will use hello hydration to cowash it out. Im not gonna use shampoo for a while until I find a good one


----------



## ThePerfectScore

If y'all have seen my other hair posts [Click to see pics of my natural healthy texture], you know I've had tons of heat damage. I'm planning on getting a sew in at the end of January. So I wanted to cut off all the damaged split ends, so my hair is as healthy as possible before the sew in. 

SalonRed is a white salon, so this morning after my work out I washed and detangled my hair. Then I put it in 4 pony tails and let it air dry with no product. I wanted the stylist to see my hair in it's natural state. Plus given that it wasn't a salon that specialized in textured hair I wanted to detangle as much as possible to make it easier.

Click thumbnail to make pic bigger







So I finally used the prize I won at the Day of the Cupcake 2013 Marie Antoinette Lost & Found Youth charity event- a complimentary haircut from Master Stylist/ SalonRed owner Jessica Soler. Normally her cuts are $85. It was free!!! I did opt for a $15 clear gloss rinse + deep conditioner.





Jessica did her thing. Lunch break well spent. I needed that hair cut.

Now I'm debating if I even want this $400 sew in from the infamous bhm Amandaita. Is $400 a good price? It includes 16inch Brazilian body wave + Closure and install. I might need to ask for an itemized list of costs.


----------



## DoDo

ThePerfectScore said:


> If y'all have seen my other hair posts [Click to see pics of my natural healthy texture], you know I've had tons of heat damage. I'm planning on getting a sew in at the end of January. So I wanted to cut off all the damaged split ends, so my hair is as healthy as possible before the sew in.
> 
> SalonRed is a white salon, so this morning after my work out I washed and detangled my hair. Then I put it in 4 pony tails and let it air dry with no product. I wanted the stylist to see my hair in it's natural state. Plus given that it wasn't a salon that specialized in textured hair I wanted to detangle as much as possible to make it easier.
> 
> Click thumbnail to make pic bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally used the prize I won at the Day of the Cupcake 2013 Marie Antoinette Lost & Found Youth charity event- a complimentary haircut from Master Stylist/ SalonRed owner Jessica Soler. Normally her cuts are $85. It was free!!! I did opt for a $15 clear gloss rinse + deep conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica did her thing. Lunch break well spent. I needed that hair cut.
> 
> Now I'm debating if I even want this $400 sew in from the infamous bhm Amandaita. Is $400 a good price? It includes 16inch Brazilian body wave + Closure and install. I might need to ask for an itemized list of costs.




You do not need a weave, you and your  hair are absolutely gorgeous.
However if you do go that route I would definitely ask for an itemized list of costs. What is that 400 dollars for anyway?


----------



## LovelyRo

ThePerfectScore 

I actually don't think that's too bad. $150-$200 (wholesale) for the hair and $200-$250 for the sew in. Now, I wouldn't pay that much for a sew in but, she can charge that much because of her reputation! I remember her work from my BHM days.


----------



## ThePerfectScore

ronie said:


> That Demetria girl from Blood Sweat and Heels has some gorgeous hair. I am only washing the show to see her hair. Just freaking amazing. When is someone going to interview her about her regimen?



Someone in the BSH's thread said she probably has a sew in with "Heat Free Hair" 




ImanAdero said:


> I fro'd out my hair with the no dryer blowout thing Naptural85 did in one of her vids.
> 
> I used the Ouidad double detangler and I LOVE that thing.



ImanAdero Yess!!! just pick your hair out and you don't need a blowout for a fab fro! I too use the Quidad double detangler



DoDo said:


> You do not need a weave, you and your  hair are absolutely gorgeous.
> However if you do go that route I would definitely ask for an itemized list of costs. What is that 400 dollars for anyway?



DoDo aww thanks!!! I really want the sew in as a protective style so I don't manipulate my hair for a couple of months at all. I know that technically I could just get free cornrows and wear a wig, but I've never gotten a sew in, and I've always wanted that glamorous look. I'm getting the sew in for my 25th birthday, and my friends and I are doing a "Ladies Night Out' Fitness Pole Dancing class, and I don't think I can go upside down with a wig. 



All4Tris said:


> ThePerfectScore
> 
> I actually don't think that's too bad. $150-$200 (wholesale) for the hair and $200-$250 for the sew in. Now, I wouldn't pay that much for a sew in but, she can charge that much because of her reputation! I remember her work from my BHM days.



All4Tris yeah I heard soo many good things about her online that her reputation is what I'm going on.

So just to recap, I texted Amanda

"Hi, I have an appointment for a full sew in + closure Brazilian body wave 16 inches. I was wondering what is the price quote for hair + install?"

Her reply was "Hi it's 400 for everything."

Plus when I first signed up for her VIP Text Club list it says, "Show this text for $30 off your install."

So I'm going to pull that out too...


----------



## Victoria44

Had my braids in for 3 weeks now and I don't miss my hair at all.   I think I'm going to try and get my hair braided every 4 months for the next year and see how that goes.


----------



## SoSwanky

Really should have ordered the magic star combs when I saw the restock the first time. Now they are out of stock. That's what I get for waiting!!!!!


----------



## spellinto

Has anyone tried Jamaican Mango & Lime JBCO? I saw a negative review of it on youtube and now I'm a little wary after buying.  Still, there are mostly positive reviews on this brand of JBCO on Amazon and the few other sites I could find commentary on it.  I tried a little on my nape and so far I like it.  My nape hairs feel soft without itching.  The oil doesn't have that smokey ash smell and it's a much lighter consistency than Tropic isle's JBCO version.  Granted, it's mixed with other oils, but that's okay because I usually end up mixing castor oil to dilute the thickness...so buying a JBCO "blend" just makes it easier.  The ingredients look pretty safe:

Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Daucus Carota Savita (Carrot) Oil, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil


----------



## Tonto

So far I like co-washing. I'll like to dye my hair dark brown so badly omg waiting for the Summer to do anything. I'm on my easy regimen right now with my wigs, moisturizing and sealing every night. My ends definitely need that.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i think my small breakage i was having was from over manipulation and that's it. i got my curls and when i pull only shedded hair comes out,  i think i have to keep wearing curls until i reach my goal


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I washed and straightened last Sunday specifically not to wash for two weeks. Now that Sunday is close I'm itching to wash again but my hair is perfectly fine. I've got a crap ton of homework due Sunday too.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I'm transitioning 4 months in, and I'm tired of doing bantu knots, twists and rollersets to blend the two textures. I wish I knew how to flat twist that would be cute. Are there any other hairstyles out there for a transitioner?


----------



## darlingdiva

Meritamen said:


> I need to find a new way to detangle my hair. I think I am breaking a lot of hair unnecessarily by combing it while wet when I wash my hair but this is how I have done it for three years since my hair journey began. My hair doesn't look as dense at the ends and the ends of my braids are pretty thin. It bothers me.
> Also this winter has been drying out my skin and hair. I swear I can't keep either of them moisturized beyond half the day.



I agree with the suggestion you received to try detangling on dry hair (if you haven't already). I too found wet detangling to be too much manipulation and too stressful on my ends, so I stopped doing it.

Now, I rub some grapeseed oil on my hands and detangle my hair without a comb.


----------



## KiSseS03

Torn between relaxing and transitioning. I'm about 6 months post and it's getting challenging. I have transitioned for as long as 18 months before so I know that I can do it, but I'm not sure which end state I'll prefer.


----------



## ckisland

spellinto said:


> Has anyone tried Jamaican Mango & Lime JBCO? I saw a negative review of it on youtube and now I'm a little wary after buying.  Still, there are mostly positive reviews on this brand of JBCO on Amazon and the few other sites I could find commentary on it.  I tried a little on my nape and so far I like it.  My nape hairs feel soft without itching.  The oil doesn't have that smokey ash smell and it's a much lighter consistency than Tropic isle's JBCO version.  Granted, it's mixed with other oils, but that's okay because I usually end up mixing castor oil to dilute the thickness...so buying a JBCO "blend" just makes it easier.  The ingredients look pretty safe:
> 
> Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Daucus Carota Savita (Carrot) Oil, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil


I've had this for several months and I really like using it on my scalp. It's helped relieve itchies I've had and soothed my scalp after I relaxed. I like it, but I do want to try the real thing or a mix without soybean oil.

My calculus professor makes me want to go back to being natural. She's not even black . She's Jewish (I assume) and her hair is all big and kinky curly/wavy. It's beautiful. Like every time I leave class I just want to BC. Unfortunately I have her 4 times a week .


----------



## ThePerfectScore

Someone keep the scissors from me. I got a massive hair cut yesterday to remove most of my heat damaged ends... there's still as lot of texture change due to heat, so I keep snipping off locks of hair that aren't curling right. My hair is in a big arse fro, so it's like the straight pieces keep hiding and reappearing!

This is the size I just cut out...





it wasn't blending with the fro. It was hanging lower than all the surrounding hair b/c the curls were looser. But I'm putting the scissors down now....


----------



## Ogoma

My hair feels really, really good. 

Makes me want to explore more drugstore conditioners with cones.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Ogoma which conditioner did you use?


----------



## Ogoma

whiteoleander91 said:


> Ogoma which conditioner did you use?



New to no one, but me  Aussie 3 Min Deeep Conditioner


----------



## faithVA

I'm done trying to figure out my hair. I'm just going to use whatever products I have until I use them up and call it a day. I've spent too much time and energy for it to just be the same ol thing every week. I'm going back to enjoying my life. The h$!! with my hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> I'm done trying to figure out my hair. I'm just going to use whatever products I have until I use them up and call it a day. I've spent too much time and energy for it to just be the same ol thing every week. I'm going back to enjoying my life. The h$!! with my hair.



I hear that!


----------



## Ogoma

faithVA said:


> I'm done trying to figure out my hair. I'm just going to use whatever products I have until I use them up and call it a day. I've spent too much time and energy for it to just be the same ol thing every week. I'm going back to enjoying my life. The h$!! with my hair.



I thought you were finding things that were helping it get and stay moisturized? Did all the combinations work the same or not work?


----------



## nymane

Silicon Mix DC (and lacio lacio leave-in) should be renamed "Retention in a bottle"


----------



## DoDo

Ogoma said:


> My hair feels really, really good.
> 
> Makes me want to explore more drugstore conditioners with cones.



Ogoma which one did you try?


----------



## hnntrr

It's the water.


----------



## whiteoleander91

hnntrr said:


> It's the water.



Do you have chelating shampoo? Ion makes hard water shampoo and ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo is chelating.


----------



## Tonto

Ogoma said:


> New to no one, but me  Aussie 3 Min Deeep Conditioner


I love that treatment, bought 2 of them


----------



## Tonto

Co washing year for me. That routine is so simple I'm in awe.


----------



## hnntrr

whiteoleander91 said:


> Do you have chelating shampoo? Ion makes hard water shampoo and ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo is chelating.



I don't. I worry about using chelating or clarifying shampoos cause my hair is really sensitive to the sulphates.


----------



## Ogoma

DoDo said:


> Ogoma which one did you try?


 DoDo 

Aussie 3 Min.   

Went to look for more drugstore conditioners and then reminded myself I am on a no buy.


----------



## whiteoleander91

hnntrr said:


> I don't. I worry about using chelating or clarifying shampoos cause my hair is really sensitive to the sulphates.



It might be worth a try. Your hair will probably feel and act a lot better. Definitely give it some thought


----------



## faithVA

Ogoma said:


> I thought you were finding things that were helping it get and stay moisturized? Did all the combinations work the same or not work?



I'm good through the leave-in. After that I haven't found anything that works. All combinations seem to work the same. I'm tired of trying products, combinations, methods for my hair to feel the same. My retention is terrible. I think I retained 2 inches in 2013. I'm done trying anything for now. I'm putting in puffy twists right now. It's going to be a lot of that for 2014.


----------



## DoDo

Ogoma said:


> DoDo
> 
> Aussie 3 Min.
> 
> Went to look for more drugstore conditioners and then reminded myself I am on a no buy.



Ogoma

I love Aussie 3 minute. I can tell you that few drugstore conditioners actually have as much slip or leave your  hair as silky. I am very pleased. I have yet to try the Suave Aveda dupe or the Aveeno conditioners, or even the L'oreal line sooo I don't think I have tried that many.

I'm glad someone else has discovered the benefits of Aussie 3 minute though.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Been to the gym 4 times this week and my weave is horrible I gotta wash it tomorrow


----------



## naija24

I hate my short hair. ****ing hate it. Won't grow fast enough.


----------



## NGraceO

naija24 said:


> I hate my short hair. ****ing hate it. Won't grow fast enough.


  Girl, get you some flattering braids, twists, wig/weave. Insta-long hair. Thats what I do.   NGraceO


----------



## naija24

NGraceO said:


> Girl, get you some flattering braids, twists, wig/weave. Insta-long hair. Thats what I do.   NGraceO



I've been in braids for 4 weeks. It's fine but then I see what that stupid woman did to my hair in December and I get upset. I asked for a trim and she ended up giving me some bowl looking cut. I was so upset. I was grazing SL before and now I'm an uneven neck length and crazy layered. it looks so disgusting. 

I feel like I'm never going to reach my hair goals.


----------



## NGraceO

naija24 said:


> I've been in braids for 4 weeks. It's fine but then I see what that stupid woman did to my hair in December and I get upset. I asked for a trim and she ended up giving me some bowl looking cut. I was so upset. I was grazing SL before and now I'm an uneven neck length and crazy layered. it looks so disgusting.  I feel like I'm never going to reach my hair goals.



Noooooooooo that really sucks. Setbacks in any form are THE worst...ESP when I is not your own doing -__- 

But thank goodness you don't have some kind of alopecia  it will grow!!

NGraceO


----------



## Saludable84

naija24 said:


> I've been in braids for 4 weeks. It's fine but then I see what that stupid woman did to my hair in December and I get upset. I asked for a trim and she ended up giving me some bowl looking cut. I was so upset. I was grazing SL before and now I'm an uneven neck length and crazy layered. it looks so disgusting.  I feel like I'm never going to reach my hair goals.



Your hair is at an awkward stage. Just figure out one style and leave it alone. It's going to grow out, but being inconsistent and impatient with it is not going to help.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma

DoDo said:


> @Ogoma
> 
> I love Aussie 3 minute. I can tell you that few drugstore conditioners actually have as much slip or leave your  hair as silky. I am very pleased. I have yet to try the Suave Aveda dupe or the Aveeno conditioners, or even the L'oreal line sooo I don't think I have tried that many.
> 
> I'm glad someone else has discovered the benefits of Aussie 3 minute though.



DoDo

Good to know. The L'Oreal mask was all out so I was looking at the Pantene Hydrating Mask


----------



## Ogoma

naija24 said:


> I've been in braids for 4 weeks. It's fine but then I see what that stupid woman did to my hair in December and I get upset. I asked for a trim and she ended up giving me some bowl looking cut. I was so upset. I was grazing SL before and now I'm an uneven neck length and crazy layered. it looks so disgusting.
> 
> I feel like I'm never going to reach my hair goals.



The hair will grow out and your body is on point!


----------



## Ogoma

faithVA said:


> I'm good through the leave-in. After that I haven't found anything that works. All combinations seem to work the same. I'm tired of trying products, combinations, methods for my hair to feel the same. My retention is terrible. I think I retained 2 inches in 2013. I'm done trying anything for now. I'm putting in puffy twists right now. It's going to be a lot of that for 2014.



Glad you have found leave-ins that work. I remember when you struggled with that. So are you trying to figure out butters, oils, or other sealants now? If the leave-in moisturizes, is it the length of time your hair stays moisturized that is the issue?

Puffy twists don't seem like a bad idea to give yourself a break. You have definitely put in the work trying to figure out your hair. A vacation from it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Tonto

Can't wait for Monday to wash my hair!


----------



## sounbeweavable

Just bought some henna, bentonite clay, and rosewater. It's gonna be a fun weekend lol.


----------



## SweetlyCurly

Not sure I'm feeling this Ynobe DCer...


----------



## divachyk

faithVA, what does your hair feel like after using the products that doesn't work?


----------



## Tonto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aR0aV00I9P0 check out my hair tutorial


----------



## faithVA

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];19542233]faithVA, what does your hair feel like after using the products that doesn't work?



When I put on my leave-in which works, my hair feels soft and moisturized and manageable.

When I put on anything after that whether it is an oil or cream or butter my hair feels like it stiffens up a bit, but it feels OK. And I have tried different amounts from dime size to just loading it on. No matter what I put on it though it dries crunchy and stiff. 

Sometimes after days of spritzing it I can get it to feel moisturized. 

I put it up in puffy twist for now. I need a mental break.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=334345 said:
			
		

> Ogoma[/USER];19541097]Glad you have found leave-ins that work. I remember when you struggled with that. So are you trying to figure out butters, oils, or other sealants now? If the leave-in moisturizes, is it the length of time your hair stays moisturized that is the issue?
> 
> Puffy twists don't seem like a bad idea to give yourself a break. You have definitely put in the work trying to figure out your hair. A vacation from it sounds like a good idea.



You are right. At one point I didn't have a leave-in. I have finally found one that works consistently. And I am trying to figure out what to use beyond that. My hair feels moisturized for hours after I apply the leave-in, but once my hair dries completely it feels hard and stiff.

I just finished my puffy twist, so I will keep them in for a while and just spritz my hair. I think I'm just going to rotate extensions, wigs and flat twist until my hair grows out enough to make it more manageable.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> When I put on my leave-in which works, my hair feels soft and moisturized and manageable.
> 
> When I put on anything after that whether it is an oil or cream or butter my hair feels like it stiffens up a bit, but it feels OK. And I have tried different amounts from dime size to just loading it on. No matter what I put on it though it dries crunchy and stiff.
> 
> Sometimes after days of spritzing it I can get it to feel moisturized.
> 
> I put it up in puffy twist for now. I need a mental break.



Have you looked at the common denominator in the products you add after your leave in? 

That sounds exactly what happens to my hair if I seal my hair with anything with coconut oil in the first five ingredients or if Im using products with aloe/shea that are not formulated correctly.

faithVA


----------



## divachyk

faithVA, I know you've tried several products. However, I don't think the LI is working if the hair doesn't feel great after drying. Or then again, it could be that all the moisture is evaporating from not sealing since you have low porosity. Have you tried using one product line from start to finish to see if that helps?


----------



## hnntrr

faithVA, I stopped using leave ins for that reason and modified my DCing regimen so now I just put a pea sized amount of reg condish on my Reg wash days...and my curl activator/Eco. My hair 'has been drying really soft nd bouncy even if I don't diffuse. For some reason leave ins always just coated my hair nd left it feeling dry. I can't use straight oils or leave In cause yea my hair crunches once dry. Maybe ur havintge same issue.


----------



## Tonto

People get interested in you when your hair grows bigger and long :S


----------



## DoDo

hnntrr said:


> faithVA, I stopped using leave ins for that reason and modified my DCing regimen so now I just put a pea sized amount of reg condish on my Reg wash days...and my curl activator/Eco. My hair 'has been drying really soft nd bouncy even if I don't diffuse. For some reason leave ins always just coated my hair nd left it feeling dry. I can't use straight oils or leave In cause yea my hair crunches once dry. Maybe ur havintge same issue.



faithVA

It could be that your hair just doesn't like oils or butters period. My dry hair loves water based butter sealants. However, I have recently discovered that if my hair is wet less is more. If I have conditioned at all and proceed to air dry with no product my hair can be very soft the next day. If I use a light leave in and that is all I will get the same if not slightly better results than I do air drying with naked hair. I really like the As I Am leave in too. Try using that and sealing with a bit of avocado oil then let it air dry stretched in either braids or twists. When your hair finally decides to dry (I am low porosity too it may take 2 days sometimes ) you may find that your hair is soft and smooth. If that doesn't work try the leave in alone. All I am saying is if you find that products take away that feeling of softness you like, than maybe your hair just doesn't need all of that extra. Err on the side of less product, and when the hair starts to lose some of its moisture refresh with a light leave in and oil. We all have different heads of hair, what works for one often does not work for the other.


----------



## Lilmama1011

im trying a different way of detangling now, i use to do the shower but i was worried about me not being so gentle and me probably loosing more hair and not noticing because it goes down the drain,  so now im applying the conditioner and if its not slippy adding a slippy one on top and carefully detangling from bottom to top, i think we may have a winner


----------



## Lilmama1011

i feel like i have way more new growth than i do usually at four weeks,  i have to apply some gel,  maybe that inversion helped a lot


----------



## Lilmama1011

I had a excellent time doing my hair today, I am really satisfied with the amount of hair I didn't lose. I also tried mixing clarifying shampoo with regular shampoo and it was so much gentler on my hair. I had minimum tangles and tangles I will forever get using shampoo. I still have the ors clarifying shampoo left and I'm thinking about going ACV rinses for cleansing. I'm four weeks post trim and still loving my ends, long hair here I come!!!!! Well hopefully. I m plan on going at least three months with scissors in my hair,  hopefully I can go six. I'm willing to bet I will see big time length retention


----------



## Saludable84

hnntrr said:


> faithVA, I stopped using leave ins for that reason and modified my DCing regimen so now I just put a pea sized amount of reg condish on my Reg wash days...and my curl activator/Eco. My hair 'has been drying really soft nd bouncy even if I don't diffuse. For some reason leave ins always just coated my hair nd left it feeling dry. I can't use straight oils or leave In cause yea my hair crunches once dry. Maybe ur havintge same issue.



faithVA I was going to suggest this.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

What I've been learning in regards to my hair regimen.....

NGraceO


----------



## sgold04

I've decided to keep a hair journal. I wish I started one at the beginning of my HHJ this summer. I cannot quite remember what works and what doesn't after a while, and I'm really tired of experimenting.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];19543439]faithVA, I know you've tried several products. However, I don't think the LI is working if the hair doesn't feel great after drying. Or then again, it could be that all the moisture is evaporating from not sealing since you have low porosity. Have you tried using one product line from start to finish to see if that helps?



I have tried different leave-ins over the past 2 years. The As I Am is the only one that hasn't made my hair feel hard and stiff as soon as I put it on. I can't remember all of them. I would have to go back through my stash list. HanaKuroi sent me a lot. I have tried Darcy's something, Purabody Sapote and Murumuru, Jane Carter, Shea Moisture, Carol's Daughter, um... like I said I can't remember them all.

And I have tried a full line but usually I can't do to shampoo's at all. I tried the full Jane Carter, Shea Moisture, As I Am, Komaza. Maybe some others. I got tired of spending money trying a whole line when only 1 or 2 products worked. 

But I am open to suggestions of a line that may work.

I have tried sealing and I still seal. I don't just put on a leave-in and stop. I have done LOC, LOB, LLC, LOCO. EIEIO. My hair is illiterate and cannot spell.


----------



## faithVA

shawnyblazes said:


> Have you looked at the common denominator in the products you add after your leave in?
> 
> That sounds exactly what happens to my hair if I seal my hair with anything with coconut oil in the first five ingredients or if Im using products with aloe/shea that are not formulated correctly.
> 
> faithVA



Thanks, I think I have. I don't use dimethicones or coconut oil in anything. Yes it is hard to find products without aloe or shea. I would have to look at everything to see where it is in the list. I know I've tried 20 diffferent oils and 20 different creams in 2 years.


----------



## faithVA

hnntrr said:


> faithVA, I stopped using leave ins for that reason and modified my DCing regimen so now I just put a pea sized amount of reg condish on my Reg wash days...and my curl activator/Eco. My hair 'has been drying really soft nd bouncy even if I don't diffuse. For some reason leave ins always just coated my hair nd left it feeling dry. I can't use straight oils or leave In cause yea my hair crunches once dry. Maybe ur havintge same issue.



Perhaps. I have tried conditioner in place of leave-ins. I have tried conditioners that Divachyk uses as a leave-in. I've tried DevaCurl One which my hair loves for cowashes. And I've tried the SM Restorative conditioner. I didn't notice anything different.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i make fake YouTube videos  and delete them because i have no confidence to upload them. its not like i can do styles. i wash in the shower so will only explain and not show.  all i would do is show how i detangle and set my hair weekly,  womp womp. i will wait to i get more length, they listen more when your hair swinging big time


----------



## faithVA

[USER=347995 said:
			
		

> DoDo[/USER];19543819]faithVA
> 
> It could be that your hair just doesn't like oils or butters period. My dry hair loves water based butter sealants. However, I have recently discovered that if my hair is wet less is more. If I have conditioned at all and proceed to air dry with no product my hair can be very soft the next day. If I use a light leave in and that is all I will get the same if not slightly better results than I do air drying with naked hair. I really like the As I Am leave in too. Try using that and sealing with a bit of avocado oil then let it air dry stretched in either braids or twists. When your hair finally decides to dry (I am low porosity too it may take 2 days sometimes ) you may find that your hair is soft and smooth. If that doesn't work try the leave in alone. All I am saying is if you find that products take away that feeling of softness you like, than maybe your hair just doesn't need all of that extra. Err on the side of less product, and when the hair starts to lose some of its moisture refresh with a light leave in and oil. We all have different heads of hair, what works for one often does not work for the other.



My hair doesn't really like oils or butters. I do know that. But I also know I need to seal in the little moisture I do get somehow. Just haven't figured that out. I just haven't found anything to use after my leave-in. A leave-in alone is OK for a while but it will dry out. What water based sealant do you use?


----------



## faithVA

I really didn't mean to turn the Random Hair Thread into my thread  I just needed to vent cuz I am really over it. If I had known the hair journey was going to be this long and drawn out, I would have just stayed bald


----------



## Lilmama1011

faithVA said:


> I really didn't mean to turn the Random Hair Thread into my thread  I just needed to vent cuz I am really over it. If I had known the hair journey was going to be this long and drawn out, I would have just stayed bald



yeah right! you say that now. taking care of your hair is like eating right. you shouldn't stop at any point, it becomes your lifestyle.  when you reach your goal will you just slack off and lose your progress? faithVA


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:


> Thanks, I think I have. I don't use dimethicones or coconut oil in anything. Yes it is hard to find products without aloe or shea. I would have to look at everything to see where it is in the list. I know I've tried 20 diffferent oils and 20 different creams in 2 years.



Are amodimeticones okay? That loreal has amodimeticone that you are using I believe.

I have never had luck with leave-ins. 

I leave them alone.

I just use my Oyin or QB on nearly dry hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva

Lilmama1011 said:


> i make fake YouTube videos as and delete them because i have no confidence to upload them. its not like i can do styles. i wash in the shower so will only explain and not show.  all i would do is show how i detangle and set my hair weekly,  womp womp. i will wait to i get more length, they listen more when your hair swinging big time



Lilmama1011 people like seeing the whole journey, so start now.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

HanaKuroi said:


> Are amodimeticones okay? That loreal has amodimeticone that you are using I believe.
> 
> I have never had luck with leave-ins.
> 
> I leave them alone.
> 
> I just use my Oyin or QB on nearly dry hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



its a water soluble cone so its the best cone to use


----------



## DoDo

faithVA said:


> My hair doesn't really like oils or butters. I do know that. But I also know I need to seal in the little moisture I do get somehow. Just haven't figured that out. I just haven't found anything to use after my leave-in. A leave-in alone is OK for a while but it will dry out. What water based sealant do you use?



faithVA

I like the Bask Palm Tapioca Deluxe Cream for setting dry hair.

I like the Argan and Olive Oil conditioner on wet and dry hair as a leave in and I have used it with success using the Bask to seal.

The Camille Rose Curl Love is great for when I don't want to use a moisturizer but I still want to seal in moisture.

The Oyin Hair Dew is good for a day maybe two with no sealant and good maybe 3  to 4 days with some sort of oil sealant. My go to is grape seed oil because it's incredibly light and avocado because it is not too heavy or too light and very smoothing.

It will take a bit of time is all I can say but it is worth it. 

Your hair in your avatar looks thick lush and sheeny. I think it's worth the investment. Eventually 80 percent of the things you use will work and it will be about "hmmm what might work better?"

That is kind of where it is for me.


----------



## faithVA

Lilmama1011 said:


> yeah right! you say that now. taking care of your hair is like eating right. you shouldn't stop at any point, it becomes your lifestyle.  when you reach your goal will you just slack off and lose your progress? faithVA



I know you mean well but I have been on this journey for a long time. And if anyone follows my history I don't think I can be accused of not taking care of my hair ever. I have been on this journey for 5 years and have tried to be on top of my game for that entire time. And I have never slacked. And after five years I have had enough. So if I decide to slack or shave it off, so be it.


----------



## faithVA

DoDo said:


> faithVA
> 
> I like the Bask Palm Tapioca Deluxe Cream for setting dry hair.
> 
> I like the Argan and Olive Oil conditioner on wet and dry hair as a leave in and I have used it with success using the Bask to seal.
> 
> The Camille Rose Curl Love is great for when I don't want to use a moisturizer but I still want to seal in moisture.
> 
> The Oyin Hair Dew is good for a day maybe two with no sealant and good maybe 3  to 4 days with some sort of oil sealant. My go to is grape seed oil because it's incredibly light and avocado because it is not too heavy or too light and very smoothing.
> 
> It will take a bit of time is all I can say but it is worth it.
> 
> Your hair in your avatar looks thick lush and sheeny. I think it's worth the investment. Eventually 80 percent of the things you use will work and it will be about "hmmm what might work better?"
> 
> That is kind of where it is for me.



Thank you. I may try the Camille Rose. I have tried both the BASK, which seems nice. It doesn't act differently but it seems nice. The Oyin did nothing. Yeah, I'm a bit done with trying anything else. I really am over it. I think I am beyond encouraging at this point.


----------



## havilland

faithVA said:


> I really didn't mean to turn the Random Hair Thread into my thread  I just needed to vent cuz I am really over it. If I had known the hair journey was going to be this long and drawn out, I would have just stayed bald



Girl i feel you. 

I've been at this 6 years and have had so many journey "changers"......it can be a bit frustrating at times.

If I had nailed my regimen and went natural in year one, I'd be tailbone length by now. Trial and error is a b.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DoDo said:


> faithVA
> 
> I like the Bask Palm Tapioca Deluxe Cream for setting dry hair.
> 
> I like the Argan and Olive Oil conditioner on wet and dry hair as a leave in and I have used it with success using the Bask to seal.
> 
> The Camille Rose Curl Love is great for when I don't want to use a moisturizer but I still want to seal in moisture.
> 
> The Oyin Hair Dew is good for a day maybe two with no sealant and good maybe 3  to 4 days with some sort of oil sealant. My go to is grape seed oil because it's incredibly light and avocado because it is not too heavy or too light and very smoothing.
> 
> It will take a bit of time is all I can say but it is worth it.
> 
> Your hair in your avatar looks thick lush and sheeny. I think it's worth the investment. Eventually 80 percent of the things you use will work and it will be about "hmmm what might work better?"
> 
> That is kind of where it is for me.



I love these same products. I have never used the argon and olive oil.

Bask tapioca and Oyin are so wonderful!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

havilland said:


> Girl i feel you.
> 
> I've been at this 6 years and have had so many journey "changers"......it can be a bit frustrating at times.
> 
> If I had nailed my regimen and went natural in year one, I'd be tailbone length by now. Trial and error is a b.



Thank You. So would I


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19546031]I love these same products. I have never used the argon and olive oil.
> 
> Bask tapioca and Oyin are so wonderful!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I'm going to follow your other suggestion. 

At this point I don't think it is a product issue. I have tried 70% of anything people could name. I think you sent me Oyin and it didn't do anything. And I have the BASK. Its nice but not a game changer. It felt great going on but my hair was still stiff and hard and sort of dry feeling.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Are amodimeticones okay? That loreal has amodimeticone that you are using I believe.
> 
> I have never had luck with leave-ins.
> 
> I leave them alone.
> 
> I just use my Oyin or QB on nearly dry hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I just started using the Loreal last month so its not the issue. You know I've been struggling much longer than that. I started using the Loreal after the issue really got severe trying to sae my hari. The leave-in is the only thing that seems to work which is why I have stayed with it.

I can try the QB on nearly dry hair. I'm not sure about letting my hair dry too much without anything on it. Because once it starts locking up it is hard to get loose  I can try it with one side. I am sure i have done it before but I can't remember the results. I usually do comparisons and split my hair into 4 sections and try different things on each section.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:


> I'm going to follow your other suggestion.
> 
> At this point I don't think it is a product issue. I have tried 70% of anything people could name. I think you sent me Oyin and it didn't do anything. And I have the BASK. Its nice but not a game changer. It felt great going on but my hair was still stiff and hard and sort of dry feeling.



I have to seal the Oyin. I seal it with their pomade. Actually I use Oyin as my liquid, bask tapioca as my cream, and Oyin berries pomade as my sealant/oil.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:


> I just started using the Loreal last month so its not the issue. You know I've been struggling much longer than that. I started using the Loreal after the issue really got severe trying to sae my hari. The leave-in is the only thing that seems to work which is why I have stayed with it.
> 
> I can try the QB on nearly dry hair. I'm not sure about letting my hair dry too much without anything on it. Because once it starts locking up it is hard to get loose  I can try it with one side. I am sure i have done it before but I can't remember the results. I usually do comparisons and split my hair into 4 sections and try different things on each section.



Do u have and QB ctdg?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19546077]Do u have and QB ctdg?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Um, whats a ctdg?


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> I have to seal the Oyin. I seal it with their pomade. Actually I use Oyin as my liquid, bask tapioca as my cream, and Oyin berries pomade as my sealant/oil.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I can PM you if you want. But I have used Oyin as my liquid. I used some cream but I didn't have BASK at the time. I can't use a pomade on my hair. It will just be an oil slick even if I do use just a little. The BASK by itself will make my hair greasy.


----------



## Spongebob

I have just detangled half of my hair, with half a bottle of conditioner. My back is hurting, my cheeks are red, and I'm not ever letting my hair out in 2014 ever again. I have come to the realization that letting my hair out is just not an option anymore. It was fine when it was short, but now that they are longer, they tangle more difficult, and I've had to cut out knots that were impossible to detangle. note to self: do not let your hair out in 2014. enough is enough


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:


> I can PM you if you want. But I have used Oyin as my liquid. I used some cream but I didn't have BASK at the time. I can't use a pomade on my hair. It will just be an oil slick even if I do use just a little. The BASK by itself will make my hair greasy.



We will figure this out. Don't lose Faith. (Pun intended) 

I wish I lived closer. We would go through my stash and find the perfect combo!

I understand taking a break. You don't need to be stressed by hair. No ma'am.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## naija24

Officially signed up for swim classes. So for better or worse I'll be in braids until the first week of March and almost 5 months post.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19546273]We will figure this out. Don't lose Faith. (Pun intended)
> 
> I wish I lived closer. We would go through my stash and find the perfect combo!
> 
> I understand taking a break. You don't need to be stressed by hair. No ma'am.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I wish you lived closer to  I need you.  You really have helped me a lot. I wouldn't even be this far without you. Because of that I'm going to give you a pass on the name joke 

Yes, I am definitely taking a break. I need it.  And these puffy twists were so easy to install that they are just the break I need.

ETA: What is ctdg?


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:


> I wish you lived closer to  I need you.  You really have helped me a lot. I wouldn't even be this far without you. Because of that I'm going to give you a pass on the name joke
> 
> Yes, I am definitely taking a break. I need it.  And these puffy twists were so easy to install that they are just the break I need.
> 
> ETA: What is ctdg?



QB cocoa tree detangliing ghee.

You give me too much credit. Thank you for the pass. I am always driving my family crazy with puns and rhymes. I couldn't resist.

I am going to give your hair some more thought. Have you tried CJ curl rehab for a conditioner?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> QB cocoa tree detangliing ghee.
> 
> You give me too much credit. Thank you for the pass. I am always driving my family crazy with puns and rhymes. I couldn't resist.
> 
> I am going to give your hair some more thought. Have you tried CJ curl rehab for a conditioner?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



You sent me a sample of the ghee. I did try it. 

No, I'm giving you the proper credit.

No, I haven't tried anything from Curl Junkie. I didn't think I was having an issue with conditioners and was happy with what I had. I really haven't been on a search for a new conditioner. Someone sent me a sample of the Claudies Normalizing. They said it helped their hair hold moisture. I am going to try that when i take my twist out to see if it helps any. I still have quite a few conditioner samples in my stash to try out.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:


> You sent me a sample of the ghee. I did try it.
> 
> No, I'm giving you the proper credit.
> 
> No, I haven't tried anything from Curl Junkie. I didn't think I was having an issue with conditioners and was happy with what I had. I really haven't been on a search for a new conditioner. Someone sent me a sample of the Claudies Normalizing. They said it helped their hair hold moisture. I am going to try that when i take my twist out to see if it helps any. I still have quite a few conditioner samples in my stash to try out.



I don't use the ctdg alone. I use it on damp almost dry hair and then the above method when my hair is feeling dry or I have been running around without a hat or after henna. I have to seal it though.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma

Lilmama1011 said:


> its a water soluble cone so its the best cone to use



Amodimethicone is not water soluble. It is different from other cones as it is formulated not to build up and can be removed with gentle surfactants like cocamidopropyl betaine.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ogoma said:


> Amodimethicone is not water soluble. It is different from other cones as it is formulated not to build up and can be removed with gentle surfactants like cocamidopropyl betaine.



I thought I had remembered it wrong.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

Bought some castor oil today! The first and last time I used it was like 3 years ago lol. I love it!!! My hair seems to need really heavy products/oils now. 

I think I'm allergic to Yes to Carrots


----------



## NGraceO

My hair really likes castor oils'a heaviness as well, esp on wash days

NGraceO


----------



## whiteoleander91

NGraceO said:


> My hair really likes castor oils'a heaviness as well, esp on wash days
> 
> NGraceO



I can't get over how soft my hair feeeeels lol castor oil is amaazing


----------



## Lilmama1011

Ogoma said:


> Amodimethicone is not water soluble. It is different from other cones as it is formulated not to build up and can be removed with gentle surfactants like cocamidopropyl betaine.



http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/all-about-cones_topic109930.html


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I made it! I didn't wash my hair yesterday. Lol. I was so close to washing but luckily (or unluckily) I spent all weekend doing homework and I have to work today.


----------



## HanaKuroi

http://kaiserslookbook.blogspot.com/2013/07/amodimethicone-buildup-silicone-in-hair.html?m=1

http://blackhairmedia.com/hair-care/silicones-in-hair-products-good-or-bad/

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=679859


Water Soluble Silicones

Dimethicone Copolyol

Lauryl Methicone Copolyol

Hydrolyzed wheat protein (Hydroxypropyl Polysiloxane)

Any Silicone with PEG as a prefix

Non Soluble (not water soluble)

Trimethylsilylamodimetheicone

Dimethicone

Phenyl Trimethicone

Cetearyl Methicone

Dimethiconol

Amodimethicon

Stearyl Dimethicone

Cyclomethicone

Cetyl Dimethicone

Cyclopentasiloxane

Behenoxy Dimethicone

Stearoxy Dimethicone

And from a post by hnntrr 

Normally it will say PEG infront if it, if it really is. I duno how true this is but its what I go by. No peg, no purchase. Even them I try to stay away from em.


Found this on livecurlylivefree boards:

If you search amodimethicone, you will find quite a few sites (mine included) that include amodimethicone as a silicone that is "slightly" soluble in water as long as two additional ingredients are included in the formulation:

Amodimethicone (and) Trideceth-12 (and) Cetrimonium Chloride (as a mixture in the bottle)

The assumption has always been that the inclusion of Trideceth-12 (a nonionic surfactant) and Cetrimonium Chloride (a cationic surfactant) render the amodimethicone, non-water soluble on its own, slightly soluble in water and it could be considered okay to use.

Turns out that has been a completely incorrect assumption. What the Trideceth-12 and Cetrimonium Chloride do is render the amodimethicone dispersible in water. Once the amodimethicone is deposited onto the hair shaft and dries to a film, however, it is not water-soluble and requires a surfactant to remove.




I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MACGlossChick

I really need to stop being lazy and get this wig done so I can start wearing it and join the wig challenge. All I have to do it cut and style it. Thank goodness I have the day off.


----------



## Ogoma

Lilmama1011 said:


> http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/all-about-cones_topic109930.html



Thanks. I will take a look at it closely, but I think it is the combination of all three that they claim becomes water soluble. But, I am on train so will read it closer later.


----------



## sweetpea7

Sitting here with freshly washed hair... I love touching my new growth. I really need to apply my deep conditioner


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

faithVA said:


> I know you mean well but I have been on this journey for a long time. And if anyone follows my history I don't think I can be accused of not taking care of my hair ever. I have been on this journey for 5 years and have tried to be on top of my game for that entire time. And I have never slacked. And after five years I have had enough. So if I decide to slack or shave it off, so be it.



faithVA, hang in there. I know exactly how you feel. I'm so over this hair thang that I've considered locking my hair, lol. Just plain tired of the "struggle". You can make a leave in with just BTMS and water, no oils or butters added, just to see how that works for you. Just melt the BTMS in a Pyrex cup sitting in a a pot of boiling water until clear, then add the appropriate amount of boiling water, then blend. If you want me to try to figure out %s for you, inbox me. I make my own leave-in and it works quite nicely for me. I've never found one that worked before I made my own.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

[USER=64263 said:
			
		

> MyAngelEyez~C~U[/USER];19550019]faithVA, hang in there. I know exactly how you feel. I'm so over this hair thang that I've considered locking my hair, lol. Just plain tired of the "struggle". You can make a leave in with just BTMS and water, no oils or butters added, just to see how that works for you. Just melt the BTMS in a Pyrex cup sitting in a a pot of boiling water until clear, then add the appropriate amount of boiling water, then blend. If you want me to try to figure out %s for you, inbox me. I make my own leave-in and it works quite nicely for me. I've never found one that worked before I made my own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank You. I didn't think you ever struggled. I have thought about locking my hair as well. If I can't get it together in 2014, I may just put in sistah locs to keep from having to cut it. 

I will order some BTMS. I know my hair likes that. It is worth a try.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

faithVA said:


> Thank You. I didn't think you ever struggled. I have thought about locking my hair as well. If I can't get it together in 2014, I may just put in sistah locs to keep from having to cut it.
> 
> I will order some BTMS. I know my hair likes that. It is worth a try.



faithVA, I've been trying to grow out my hair since before I joined LHCF in 2008. That's 6+ looooong years. I've been stuck at an uneven APL with only my nape managing to get to BSB(twice) for nearly 2 years. Been battling splits n knots. And I absolutely SUCK at styling. I have 3 basic styles: w&gs, tuck bun, and flat-ironed ponytail. Makes me wanna screeeeeeeeeeeeeam! Bored out my mind with my hair. If I can't get things progressing this year, I'm putting in sisterlocks. Yes, I struggle. Just that I don't often post my struggles, lol. I tend to just get quiet and go into lurk-mode. PM me your info. I may just make you a batch of basic leave-in and send it to you priority mail to try out. We'll get through this struggle together .


----------



## faithVA

Thank you for everyone that has helped me. Even though I hate this crazy struggle, you ladies help me regain focus so I can step back and take a deep breath.


----------



## NGraceO

I will be cutting my stretch short at 22 weeks post this Friday and texlaxing this hair. I can't take it anymore!!!

NGraceO


----------



## ronie

This winter is causing some serious dryness. I need to put my hair away like last month.


----------



## ronie

faithVA said:


> You sent me a sample of the ghee. I did try it.  No, I'm giving you the proper credit.  No, I haven't tried anything from Curl Junkie. I didn't think I was having an issue with conditioners and was happy with what I had. I really haven't been on a search for a new conditioner. Someone sent me a sample of the Claudies Normalizing. They said it helped their hair hold moisture. I am going to try that when i take my twist out to see if it helps any. I still have quite a few conditioner samples in my stash to try out.


  It will be interesting g to hear how the normalizing conditioner works for you. This thought me what moisturized hair can be like after wash day. My hair is hi po though. Since you are on the other end of porosity, I would be careful. It has ACV and lots of protein. Good luck Faith. I myself still struggle a lot with my hair. I get weeks of breakage sometimes.i try not to panick, and keep working at making it right. Then I get a trim, and keep it moving. Sorry I can't help but I can tell you: you are not alone.  I am sure your hair will benefit from a nice break in extensions. Then they have no choice but to retain. I ve been wanting to do the same for ever. But my poor edges are so fragile.   We can do this.


----------



## Harina

Is there an official weave/extension thread? Can't find it. Can someone bump it if there is one?


----------



## NGraceO

Harina said:


> Is there an official weave/extension thread? Can't find it. Can someone bump it if there is one?



Idk if we have one...I do know we have a hide you hair challenge and a wig challenge however.....

NGraceO


----------



## faithVA

ronie said:


> It will be interesting g to hear how the normalizing conditioner works for you. This thought me what moisturized hair can be like after wash day. My hair is hi po though. Since you are on the other end of porosity, I would be careful. It has ACV and lots of protein. Good luck Faith. I myself still struggle a lot with my hair. I get weeks of breakage sometimes.i try not to panick, and keep working at making it right. Then I get a trim, and keep it moving. Sorry I can't help but I can tell you: you are not alone.  I am sure your hair will benefit from a nice break in extensions. Then they have no choice but to retain. I ve been wanting to do the same for ever. But my poor edges are so fragile.   We can do this.



I think based on your review, I mentioned it to tashboog. It has worked for her so she sent me a sample. She is high porosity as well. My hair seems to like ACV so far. Since not much is working right now I figure it couldn't hurt.

I always, always, always get breakage no matter what I do. I've not been able to manage it in several years. 

For now the puffy twists are working out well. I self install so they don't do much damage to my edges because I always install them pretty loose. I also make the twist in the front small so they are very light. They usually look a week old on the 3rd day, but they cost $12 instead of $180. 

I will let you know how the Normalizing conditioner works when I finally use it.


----------



## faithVA

Harina said:


> Is there an official weave/extension thread? Can't find it. Can someone bump it if there is one?



I don't know if there is one. If I find one I will let you know.


----------



## nerdography

I can't stop gushed about Hydroquench Systems product line. This is the first time I've gotten a product that has worked so well with my hair. I got my package in the mail yesterday and I tried the the slip daily moisturizer. It moisturized the driest parts of my hair and works as a good detangler. I'm going to try their co-wash this weekend, I'm excited.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

During my drive home from work I was thinking about how my hair grew and I was able to retain length when I was getting my hair done at the salon. 

I know my hair grows. I can tell because of the color I got but retention is a pain point. 

Possible solution.. I do my hair too much. I wasn't getting it done every week then so maybe I should stop doing it every week now. Idk.


----------



## naija24

cwmarie, I feel the same way sometimes.

The few times my hair really flourished was when I went to my fav dominican salon every 2 weeks, got a blowout, and did NOTHING in between. No heat, just MS every other day. But I never got past SL.

I think the worst experiences in hair I've ever had was a Brazilian blowout and switching salons too often.


----------



## Tonto

Going to try to keep these loose twists for a month.


----------



## whiteoleander91

okay, castor oil is officially my favorite oil!! I loves me some safflower oil, but whew!! the softness  my hair feels so supple!


----------



## Victoria44

I just made a comparison collage of my growth this past year and I didn't retain more than 1.5 inches, but I don't mind.  I think I'm over the growth obsession finally... And it feels great.


----------



## hnntrr

I need to do something different with my hair. I am getting bored of puffs. I have a nice wig I could wear. Pretty much looks like a rollerset honestly (which I might start trying now that my hair is longer) but I just now I feel weird about wearing wigs.


----------



## Lilmama1011

if i twist all my hair up into medium size twists and put rubber bands at the ends (they are the plastic rubber bands so they are safe btw) would that be too kiddish. i always wanted to do it and i know it will take some time but i don't want to look like I'm 14


----------



## naija24

hnntrr said:


> I need to do something different with my hair. I am getting bored of puffs. I have a nice wig I could wear. Pretty much looks like a rollerset honestly (which I might start trying now that my hair is longer) but I just now I feel weird about wearing wigs.



Why do you feel weird about wigs?

Me personally, I can only see myself wearing extensions or fake hair if its in braids. I don't know why. :O


----------



## naija24

Someone tell me if this is normal with braids, but at my nape, the new growth of each individual braids feels like it's attaching or growing along with other braids. As if there are no parts between the braids.

Is this a sign I should take them out? It's only at the nape but I don't remember this happening before.


----------



## hnntrr

naija24 said:


> Why do you feel weird about wigs?
> 
> Me personally, I can only see myself wearing extensions or fake hair if its in braids. I don't know why. :O



I think thats it. I dont know. I care too much about what people think and if the white people I work with find out im wearing a wig it will be ALL over.


----------



## MileHighDiva

naija24  How long has your hair been in braids?  If it's been 6-8 weeks you need to take them down and baby/pamper your hair.  

You don't want your braids to dread/mat together.  That would be counterproductive to your retention goals.

If it has only been a couple if weeks have your braider re do the nape, so you don't have a setback.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix

Annoyed that SM is having a bogo 1/2 off instead of bogo FREE. 

Glad I returned to my IC Fantasia Aloe gel! Staple

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma

Absolutely newly in love with the Aussie 3 Minute Miracle. It is doing good things to my hair. I moisturized my hair and I didn't even need to.

They have come out with 4 other versions of the Aussie 3 Minute Miracle and labeled them Smooth, Strong, Shine, Color, and the original, Moist. It seems all except the shine have similar ingredients and would probably work the same, but I am falling for the marketing and will probably buy all of them. I might use the Shine just for cowashing because it is marketed for fine and oily hair and has lemon juice in it. Not sure I want to deep condition with lemon juice.


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> naija24;19557171[/USER]]Someone tell me if this is normal with braids, but at my nape, the new growth of each individual braids feels like it's attaching or growing along with other braids. As if there are no parts between the braids.
> 
> Is this a sign I should take them out? It's only at the nape but I don't remember this happening before.



It's very common for that to happen at the nape. It teds to matt first. If you know how to braid yourself, you can take them out and redo them. If not go back to the stylist and have them redo them. Or if it is hidden and you don't wear your braids out, you can just remove those and put in regular braids so you can redo them often.

My nape will only last for about 10 to 14 days before it has to be redone whether water touches it or not. So I learned to do those myself.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Absolutely newly in love with the Aussie 3 Minute Miracle. It is doing good things to my hair. I moisturized my hair and I didn't even need to.
> 
> They have come out with 4 other versions of the Aussie 3 Minute Miracle and labeled them Smooth, Strong, Shine, Color, and the original, Moist. It seems all except the shine have similar ingredients and would probably work the same, but I am falling for the marketing and will probably buy all of them. I might use the Shine just for cowashing because it is marketed for fine and oily hair and has lemon juice in it. Not sure I want to deep condition with lemon juice.



Leave the lemon alone. No ma'am. 

Don't be coming up in cherr talmbout your hair being dry Ogoma.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Prettymetty

Ive been wearing a wig for a week and I already miss my hair. Too bad I won't get to see it for two months


----------



## WYSIWYG

I've been babying a broken patch on my nape for the past 3 months.  What was once peach fuzz is now BBs.  I did a booty dance for BBs, y'all.


----------



## Ogoma

HanaKuroi said:


> Leave the lemon alone. No ma'am.  Don't be coming up in cherr talmbout your hair being dry Ogoma.  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



 it is further down the list, but still......

The fragrance is higher on the list than the conditioning agents and fatty alcohol so this one definitely not for my hair. But, need to get all 5 to test.


----------



## Renewed1

I shaved my nape last week.  I should have done this years ago.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I think I'm actually making some length progress, but I don't want to do a real length check until the end of March. I try to limit them to once a quarter because I hate being hair obsessed.


----------



## hnntrr

Ugh. I can not wear hats/scarves all day makes my head itch somethin fierce. No idea why but my head is on fire right now.


----------



## NGraceO

Last week, I was struggling withdryness, despite moisturizing and sealing, so this week I am trying something new. I'm cowashing my 22 week post hair in the plaits I wear under my wig. Depending on how it goes, I may add this mid-week cowash to my regi. 


 Praying to God it is not a disaster.

NGraceO


----------



## naija24

MileHighDiva said:


> naija24  How long has your hair been in braids?  If it's been 6-8 weeks you need to take them down and baby/pamper your hair.
> 
> You don't want your braids to dread/mat together.  That would be counterproductive to your retention goals.
> 
> If it has only been a couple if weeks have your braider re do the nape, so you don't have a setback.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva I've had them in for 4 weeks. I really wanted to keep them in for much longer than 6-8 weeks, especially since I have swim classes through February. 

The person who did my braids lives in Atlanta lol, so I imagine i'd have to pay extra money  for someone to redo several of them. I'm trying to save money between now and April so that 80-100 dollars will hurt my plans. 

Will my hair SERIOUSLY dread after 3 months? Most of my friends leave their braids in for 2-3 months without redoing anything.


----------



## naija24

Renewed1 said:


> I shaved my nape last week.  I should have done this years ago.



Renewed1 pictures?


----------



## NGraceO

Just applied sulfur 8 to freshly cowshed edges. 

My scalp is BURNIN. 

NGraceO


----------



## Simply_elle

These culformers aren't going to magically apply themselves   feeling soo lazy!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva

naija24 said:


> MileHighDiva I've had them in for 4 weeks. I really wanted to keep them in for much longer than 6-8 weeks, especially since I have swim classes through February.
> 
> The person who did my braids lives in Atlanta lol, so I imagine i'd have to pay extra money  for someone to redo several of them. I'm trying to save money between now and April so that 80-100 dollars will hurt my plans.
> 
> Will my hair SERIOUSLY dread after 3 months? Most of my friends leave their braids in for 2-3 months without redoing anything.



naija24, Are your friends retaining length doing that?  Your goals are different from your friends!  You want healthy shoulder/collar bone length hair.

Two-three months with heavy braids pulling on your hair follicles, nape, and temples.  Your nape is already matting together.  

Have you reviewed the Crown & Glory or Lady P threads?  Those ladies give their hair a break from the tension and pamper their hair for a week or two every 6-8 weeks etc.  

Unless you're a slow grower three months is too long...that will be a take down nightmare...too many matts and tangles.

At least, re braid the nape.  Skip a few guilty pleasures i..e. Starbuck's, dinning out, entertainment to make up the $80-$100.

ETA: This is your hair and journey!  You have to customize it to what your hair tells you. Currently, it's telling you to re braid the nape.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## naija24

MileHighDiva said:


> naija24, Are your friends retaining length doing that?  Your goals are different from your friends!  You want healthy shoulder/collar bone length hair.
> 
> Two-three months with heavy braids pulling on your hair follicles, nape, and temples.  Your nape is already matting together.
> 
> Have you reviewed the Crown & Glory or Lady P threads?  Those ladies give their hair a break from the tension and pamper their hair for a week or two every 6-8 weeks etc.
> 
> Unless you're a slow grower three months is too long...that will be a take down nightmare...too many matts and tangles.
> 
> At least, re braid the nape.  Skip a few guilty pleasures i..e. Starbuck's, dinning out, entertainment to make up the $80-$100.
> 
> ETA: This is your hair and journey!  You have to customize it to what your hair tells you. Currently, it's telling you to re braid the nape.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva yeah, i see what you mean. I haven't gotten braids regularly since high school so I have no idea how long I typically wear them. I probably should take it out but I spent $160 on the braids. Spending HALF OF THAT, just to redo the nape feels like I wasted my money 

I just don't want to worry about doing my hair twice a week when I start my swim classes next month. I am worried the chlorine and twice a week manipulation to make it look nice for work will hurt my hair. 

I should learn how to braid extensions myself. I would save so much money.

But if keeping them in may seriously hurt my progress, then I'll just take them out. By the end of this month will make it six weeks.


----------



## Renewed1

naija24 said:


> Renewed1 pictures?




naija24 the pic is new growth coming in, I have to shave again next week.


----------



## CoutureMe06

My heat damage is so bad. Looks like I will be in a transition gaze for a while. It's at least 6 inches and my hair is barely at 7. To top it off my ends spit easily and I have thin hair. I really don't know what I am going to do with it at this point. 

This can be called natural to natural transition. Smh

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva

naija24 said:


> MileHighDiva yeah, i see what you mean. I haven't gotten braids regularly since high school so I have no idea how long I typically wear them. I probably should take it out but I spent $160 on the braids. Spending HALF OF THAT, just to redo the nape feels like I wasted my money
> 
> I just don't want to worry about doing my hair twice a week when I start my swim classes next month. I am worried the chlorine and twice a week manipulation to make it look nice for work will hurt my hair.
> 
> I should learn how to braid extensions myself. I would save so much money.
> 
> But if keeping them in may seriously hurt my progress, then I'll just take them out. By the end of this month will make it six weeks.



naija24, buy the swim cap that Nonie uses.  I don't recall the name, but if you adjust it properly your hair will not get wet.  Also, you need to buy a good chealating/swimmers poo for if your hair does get wet.  

There's a swimmers thread with directions on how to prep your hair etc. for the beach and pool etc.  It also has info on the  swim cap.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

MileHighDiva said:
			
		

> naija24, buy the swim cap that Nonie uses.  I don't recall the name, but if you adjust it properly your hair will not get wet.  Also, you need to buy a good chealating/swimmers poo for if your hair does get wet.
> 
> There's a swimmers thread with directions on how to prep your hair etc. for the beach and pool etc.  It also has info on the  swim cap.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Myswimcap.com I bought 3 because of Nonie. (I miss her)  Buy extra large if you have braids.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm finally satisfied with the length of my hair, BSLish, now I need to learn how to style it.


----------



## KinkyRN

Even though I love my twa.  I'll be glad when it grows enough to twist!


----------



## NikkiQ

I've gotten more positive feedback on my twists than I expected. I may have to do these more often. Great way to give my hair a break and do something other than a bun or pony. Now if only I can do them faster...


----------



## ckisland

faithVA , I'm probably going to be locing for my birthday in March . I'm 99% certain that I won't relax again in my life, but I'm 100% I won't be in the foreseeable future. I don't have the patience to transition and it would be frustrating to put 3 years in, cut off my relaxed ends, and have to deal with the same issues I had with natural hair . I know what I want and I'm not willing to jump through hoops to get there. So locs it is


----------



## faithVA

[USER=56427 said:
			
		

> ckisland[/USER];19565117]faithVA , I'm probably going to be locing for my birthday in March . I'm 99% certain that I won't relax again in my life, but I'm 100% I won't be in the foreseeable future. I don't have the patience to transition and it would be frustrating to put 3 years in, cut off my relaxed ends, and have to deal with the same issues I had with natural hair . I know what I want and I'm not willing to jump through hoops to get there. So locs it is



I can't wait to see them. Mention me when you get them. What type of locs are you getting?


----------



## naija24

Just found out the local braiders near my house charge $20 per row of braids so I will be redoing my nape by the end of this month!! Whoot!! I don't mind redoing rows. 

So I may just keep in my braids until May!! I'm curious how much length I'll retain by then. I wouldn't mind being full shoulder length by summer. I feel like all the styles I would be interested in doing I can do by then. 

That new growth will be crazy though.


----------



## ckisland

faithVA said:


> I can't wait to see them. Mention me when you get them. What type of locs are you getting?


Because of my relaxed length, I'll probably be doing braidlocs. I know I want to keep them under 200 but above 100 LOL. Before when I considered locing, I wanted to start them myself. I am entirely too impatient to do all that parting, so I will definitely find someone to start them for me


----------



## toaster

Of course my pictures were postponed due to weather. Oh well, still setting my hair tonight.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I can't wait to put my marley twists back in. Come on weekend!


----------



## SlimPickinz

I'm sitting here scratching my scalp to death. I have to stop before I make myself bleed. I need to wash my hair tonight. I have an interview tomorrow.


----------



## MileHighDiva

naija24 said:


> Just found out the local braiders near my house charge $20 per row of braids so I will be redoing my nape by the end of this month!! Whoot!! I don't mind redoing rows.
> 
> So I may just keep in my braids until May!! I'm curious how much length I'll retain by then. I wouldn't mind being full shoulder length by summer. I feel like all the styles I would be interested in doing I can do by then.
> 
> That new growth will be crazy though.



naija24

Here's a video that EboniCprincess just posted that explains the dangers of leaving braids/weaves in for more than 6-8 weeks.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-MqsYHPAHs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Good luck with whatever you decide to do!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## naija24

MileHighDiva thanks for that video link. 

I've had mine in now for almost 5 weeks and I don't mind taking it down but ugh, I know my bf will be disappointed (he loves my braids) and I was so committed to long term protective styling. I had zero idea that my hair would grow in this fast and start matting  

I'm kind of torn about whether to just take my braids out tonight, wash and deep condition the **** out of my hair or just wait, but I imagine there won't be a right time to take them down. I'll be disappointed regardless.

I imagine most of my friends who have braids for months and months are not retaining length. In fact, those that do either know how to self braid but keep their hair short, or wore braids, retained zero length and then transitioned to natural to end their frustration.

I think I'm just gonna take out my braids tonight 

Pictures coming shortly.


----------



## naija24

ckisland your currently length is my dream length!

Please post pics of your braidlocs if/when you get them!


----------



## naija24

ckisland your currently length is my dream length!

Please post pics of your braidlocs if/when you get them!


----------



## MileHighDiva

naija24

For clarification, are all of your braids matting/meshing, or just the nape?

 If it's just the nape, have the local braiders re braid the nape.  Then remove all of the braids in 2-4 weeks when 6-8 weeks are up.

If all of your braids are matting/meshing then please take all of them down tonight.

You can have them re-installed in a week or two.  

Be sure to pamper!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## naija24

MileHighDiva

Now i'm paranoid. Could someone explain really quick was "matting" is and looks like? Maybe I should post a picture.


----------



## Lilmama1011

naija24 said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> Now i'm paranoid. Could someone explain really quick was "matting" is and looks like? Maybe I should post a picture.



looks similar to dreads, if it's extreme matting


----------



## naija24

Here are some shots of my hair. The last pic is my nape. I had trouble with photos cuz my braids kept falling in the way. I used my iphone. I am gonna defer to the experts on whether or not my braids are in need of a takedown or not.   Thanks everyone. This is mad helpful!


----------



## ckisland

naija24 said:


> ckisland your currently length is my dream length!
> 
> Please post pics of your braidlocs if/when you get them!



Awwww thank you !! You'll get there


----------



## faithVA

naija24 said:


> Here are some shots of my hair. The last pic is my nape. I had trouble with photos cuz my braids kept falling in the way. I used my iphone. I am gonna defer to the experts on whether or not my braids are in need of a takedown or not.   Thanks everyone. This is mad helpful! View attachment 243583 View attachment 243585 View attachment 243587 View attachment 243589
> View attachment 243591



They look fine to me. Are they braids? or are they twists? They look like twists.


----------



## naija24

sorry. i call everything braids if it's not weave 

Yeah, when I took pictures they looked okay. So I'm gonna keep them in a few weeks longer and then update~!

So matting would be when there are no parts at all?


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> naija24;19565995[/USER]]sorry. i call everything braids if it's not weave
> 
> Yeah, when I took pictures they looked okay. So I'm gonna keep them in a few weeks longer and then update~!
> 
> So matting would be when there are no parts at all?



When I wear twist my matting isn't really visible. I pay more attention to the amount of slippage or growth between my roots and the top of my extension hair. 

Unfortunately the first time it happened I really couldn't tell it was matted until I took out the twist. And all the shed hair just seemed to gather around the other hair. The first time I didn't take out my twist for 2.5 months. The second time I took the back down in 2 weeks and it was matted. That is the only reason I know my time frame for matting. But my hair only matts at the nape.

Everyone's hair has a different matting point. That is why it was advised to keep them in a shorter time frame at first until you know how your hair responds.


----------



## naija24

faithVA, yeah I don't want to take any chances with a setback. For now, I'll leave my braids in for tonight and reevaluate taking them down within the next two weeks. Maybe I'll just get the nape redone next week. The rest feels fine for now. 

Everyone has been super helpful and I think I really like braids/twist extensions as my go-to protective style. Regardless, I think 2014 is off to a great start!


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva, you're so resourceful. You're like real life Google.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk said:


> MileHighDiva, you're so resourceful. You're like real life Google.



divachyk  Thank you, mama!

:blowkiss:

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva you're welcome my dear :blowkiss:


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> naija24;19566103[/USER]]faithVA, yeah I don't want to take any chances with a setback. For now, I'll leave my braids in for tonight and reevaluate taking them down within the next two weeks. Maybe I'll just get the nape redone next week. The rest feels fine for now.
> 
> Everyone has been super helpful and I think I really like braids/twist extensions as my go-to protective style. Regardless, I think 2014 is off to a great start!



I think getting your nape redone in 2 weeks is a good idea. Before you go, just take out one so you can see how it feels. And then you can ask the stylist when she thinks you should take them out. Based on your nape she may have a good estimate for you.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I need a good detangling comb any recs? My current comb is tearing s/p my hair out


----------



## myronnie

I love how it only takes me 2 hours to twist now that my hair is longer. I feel like nat hair info for in between awkward lengths is kinda lacking. When I used to search YouTube all I could find was twa and long.. The awkward phase was so time consuming to me.


----------



## myronnie

lisanaturally said:


> I need a good detangling comb any recs? My current comb is tearing s/p my hair out



Have you tried finger detangling?  I cannot find a comb either and I've tried the magic mini star rake, hercules sagemann, denman and a couple of drugstore combs. They all break my hair


----------



## faithVA

myronnie said:


> I love how it only takes me 2 hours to twist now that my hair is longer. I feel like nat hair info for in between awkward lengths is kinda lacking. When I used to search YouTube all I could find was twa and long.. The awkward phase was so time consuming to me.



It is time consumg  You are so lucky


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

myronnie said:


> Have you tried finger detangling?  I cannot find a comb either and I've tried the magic mini star rake, hercules sagemann, denman and a couple of drugstore combs. They all break my hair



Me too  I have been finger detangling and my hair still breaks but not as much as the comb. Maybe its just shed hairs. I guess I'll stick to finger detangling.


----------



## myronnie

faithVA said:


> It is time consumg  You are so lucky



You will get there!! I think your hair has grown a lot since the beginning (i remember when it was cut quite short) .it still takes me more than I would like to detangle.
All I did was twist my hair up and forget about it for a week+. I use a lot of protein though. I think low mani is def key.


----------



## ronie

So grateful that I can get a cute style with just 10 twists with just a moisturizer and butter. I only use a styler ( Jane Carter's curling cream... Super hit) when I need a style for over 2 days.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think Saturday I may twist all my hair and  put plastic rubber bands at the ends,  I will get SO to help


----------



## HanaKuroi

Why is Bask Tapioca magic in a jar? Why does it define and pop my curls when nothing else does? Why am I nervous about running out when I have a back up? Why am I so stingy when it comes to my tapioca? How does it smooth my hair so well, wet or dry? Is it the cupuacu butter? What is it MAN? What?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> Why is Bask Tapioca magic in a jar? Why does it define and pop my curls when nothing else does? Why am I nervous about running out when I have a back up? Why am I so stingy when it comes to my tapioca? How does it smooth my hair so well, wet or dry? Is it the cupuacu butter? What is it MAN? What?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Gonna check out this tapioca later. Does it have aloe or castor?

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:


> Gonna check out this tapioca later. Does it have aloe or castor?
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Distilled water, cocoa butter, cupuacu butter, cetearyl alcohol, babassu oil, virgin coconut oil, organic palm oil, virgin palm kernel oil, ucuumba butter, behentrimonium methosulfate, beeswax, ceteareth-20, fragrance, Phenoxyethanol and Ethylhexyglycerin

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> Distilled water, cocoa butter, cupuacu butter, cetearyl alcohol, babassu oil, virgin coconut oil, organic palm oil, virgin palm kernel oil, ucuumba butter, behentrimonium methosulfate, beeswax, ceteareth-20, fragrance, Phenoxyethanol and Ethylhexyglycerin
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF




It's ON!!!   I get paid today. Put it as a reminder in my phone to order me some. Woohoo! 

Ohh, I dont care too much about smells as long as its not neem-like. I assume it's pleasant and not overly strong?

Thanks @HanaKuroi!


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:


> It's ON!!!   I get paid today. Put it as a reminder in my phone to order me some. Woohoo!
> 
> Ohh, I dont care too much about smells as long as its not neem-like. I assume it's pleasant and not overly strong?
> 
> Thanks @HanaKuroi!



Smells almondy? It is not strong whatever it is. If you don't like it I'll take it!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

Free Hair Book on Amazon

Get Your Length
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FF04GP0/?tag=untagged-20

We should have a thread for free books, but meh, not feeling like creating one.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> Free Hair Book on Amazon
> 
> Get Your Length
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FF04GP0/?tag=untagged-20
> 
> We should have a thread for free books, but meh, not feeling like creating one.



Free. Amazon. Hair. 

Score. Score. Score! Lol. Thanks!


----------



## veesweets

Does BASK typically do a valentines day sale? Trying not to buy anything hair related for a while, but I would like some more body products..


----------



## Lucie

It seems the longer my hair gets the faster my roller sets get?! I did my roller set in 22 minutes last week. What the heck?!


----------



## ckisland

Lucie said:


> It seems the longer my hair gets the faster my roller sets get?! I did my roller set in 22 minutes last week. What the heck?!


You've got mad skills !!! 

There are not enough blog posts or videos about the relaxed and loc'd journey. Guess I'll be taking lots of pictures and documenting my journey then .


----------



## HanaKuroi

veesweets said:


> Does BASK typically do a valentines day sale? Trying not to buy anything hair related for a while, but I would like some more body products..



They had a flash sale on select body products last week.

I hope they have a Valentine's Sale. I would like more cocoa treat, yam and whiskey.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DoDo

HanaKuroi said:


> They had a flash sale on select body products last week.
> 
> I hope they have a Valentine's Sale. I would like more cocoa treat, yam and whiskey.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Me too!!!!


I need to start getting back ups for my Bask stuff!


----------



## veesweets

HanaKuroi said:


> They had a flash sale on select body products last week.
> 
> I hope they have a Valentine's Sale. I would like more cocoa treat, yam and whiskey.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thanks, yeah I got a couple things during that  but the one thing I really wanted wasn't on sale (lemon beignet sugar scrub)


----------



## Lucie

ckisland, thanks lovie! I don't do as many rollers as the salon. I do 6 on the left, 5 in the mohawk and 6 on the right. Maybe that is why.


----------



## hnntrr

Love hats.


----------



## DoDo

That pumpkin seed conditioner by Darcy's is starting to grow on me! Uh-oh! It kept my hair moisturized for two days!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I went to detangle my 1 week old braid out and it looked super frizzy because I was trying to squeeze the life out of this braid out while still moisturizing and sealing twice daily and it was super easy to detangle!  I usually detangle in four sections but I noticed when I do that the sections are too long vertically so I assume I skip certain parts and encounter more tangles.  I did eight sections top and bottom (I had already moisturized and sealed) and I removed the shedded hair while finger detangling and it was a breeze. I didn't loose that much shedded hair being that it was a weeks worth of shedded hair. I see detangling on dry hair is much better than spritzing my hair first and than detangling,  it's crazy that I'm just finding it out.  I also stopped combing my hair under running water with conditioner. I see after washing and observing the water and doing it the same way I did above makes me lose less hair and I just use a slippy one on top of the deep conditioner if that one isn't slippy and comb it through before getting under the dryer. I am read to retain major length. I am not thinking about touching any scissors!


----------



## ImanAdero

Why is weave hair so expensive? Like seriously?!


----------



## Lucia

ImanAdero said:


> Why is weave hair so expensive? Like seriously?!



Because its a luxury item like Starbucks coffee 
Imagine how much this rod is who don't weave are savings at the end of the year that's a good neat egg


----------



## Lilmama1011

Started off wrong with the twist and the rubber bands at the end, SO had like 75% done and it was staying so we watch a video and he put shea moisture gel at the top as well as the bottom and was able to twist my hair without rubber bands, even if they were the safe ones they are no good in my hair I just pull them out instead of unraveling and that's a no no for my ends. That flaxseed gel is very moisturizing and gives great shine. I don't feel like I have to moisture nor seal even though a applied a little oil and sprayed my ends at night to apply the rollers which makes up for moisture


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lucia said:


> Because its a luxury item like Starbucks coffee
> Imagine how much this rod is who don't weave are savings at the end of the year that's a good neat egg



And  it's called supply and demand as well. A lot of people wear weave so if you want it, you going to play a pretty penny. I am so glad weave is not what I'm into. Because I would want the good stuff and would pay hundreds rather than the cheap stuff


----------



## tapioca_pudding

This past Saturday, I pre-poo'd with protein, shampoo'd then DC'd with moisture.  And I am loving my hair; it has so much moisture in it without being mushy.  I normally prepoo with moisture and DC with protein, but I think I like this way better.


----------



## naija24

I think I may have ptsd from not wearing PS. I want to take down my braids sometime in the next two weeks to baby my hair after wearing braids for (by then) almost 7 weeks but i'm terrified of for my ends.

I'm sure I've retained so much length but I really don't want to have to trim a significant amount again. One inch was horrifying enough.


----------



## NikkiQ

I have a hair appointment this Saturday with my new favorite stylist before my masquerade ball and I'm rather excited about it. I never thought I'd ever find someone that I trusted enough to straighten my hair and actually like it. But before I go and get my hair pampered, I think tomorrow I'm going to cowash with the As I Am coconut cowash that I picked up and try Naptural85's effortless beach curl tutorial. Looks pretty easy. Her hair is way longer than mine so I'm sure it won't take as long for me to do it.

*sorry for the rambling. I'm not in any challenges and don't have anywhere else to babble about these things lol*


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

My hair has been about the same length the past few months despite keeping it in a bun, taking hairfinity and sulfur oil. I am really disappoint in my lack of progress.


----------



## naija24

Shrinkage is real, OMG. The first picture is my hair with 12 weeks of new growth. The second picture is my hair stretched down. The difference in not just length but thickness is crazy to me!!


----------



## MileHighDiva

NikkiQ

Please post pix from the masquerade ball.  
Also, get your behind back in the BSL/MBL Challenge!  Talkin' bout you don't have a home.  Girl, please...

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

having these twists are so low maintenance,  the next day i didn't feel like had to moisturize i just put a little sweet almond oil just because.  all i do is spritz ends with my mix and put perm rods, i dont have to worry about tangling , if anything i might retwist one a day


----------



## HanaKuroi

I had a dream about rollers. I found a store that sold nothing but rollers. I had an armful and the store was closing for the day. I kept looking for DH so he could hold the rollers i had in my arms so I could grab more. They were so pretty. I kept dropping packs of rollers and trying to grab more. DH appeared and told me the whole street had roller stores and we could come back tomorrow. I was so happy. I woke up happy. It was like that scene in one of the Harry Potter books. Honeydukes but with rollers instead of sweets.  It was glorious.

What does this dream mean? I think I should buy some rollers.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## loved

Next month it will be 2 years since the barber shaved my hair off. I have been meaning to do a blowout (& straighten if I can find a reasonably priced flat iron) since the beginning of the year, but that will be a lot of work just to have it revert since I'm working out & sweating. My last blow dry was in April and I haven't straightened my hair since it was cut. I've been wearing it braided under wigs for months. Speaking of wigs, shorter wigs last much longer.

I think I'll do my hair President's day weekend so that I can take my time with it.


----------



## Prettymetty

I really love evoo but when I run out I might try grapeseed oil or avocado oil


----------



## felic1

HanaKuroi said:


> I had a dream about rollers. I found a store that sold nothing but rollers. I had an armful and the store was closing for the day. I kept looking for DH so he could hold the rollers i had in my arms so I could grab more. They were so pretty. I kept dropping packs of rollers and trying to grab more. DH appeared and told me the whole street had roller stores and we could come back tomorrow. I was so happy. I woke up happy. It was like that scene in one of the Harry Potter books. Honeydukes but with rollers instead of sweets. It was glorious.
> 
> What does this dream mean? I think I should buy some rollers.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



HanaKuroi... I have not dreamt about rollers. I just am looking forward to buying some really big ones because small ones do no good on my real long (future) hair. This was a growth dream. A fantasy island dream about hair growth!!


----------



## HanaKuroi

felic1 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi... I have not dreamt about rollers. I just am looking forward to buying some really big ones because small ones do no good on my real long (future) hair. This was a growth dream. A fantasy island dream about hair growth!!



Awww!  I hope so. I hope it was a growth dream.  I was having so much fun. 

I love BIG rollers.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## winona

Dang I haven't been on forever.  Does anyone know when the Phyto Friends and Family sale is happening?  I need to pick up some more ends serum


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Those GNC pills are wreaking havoc on my skin. Couldn't even go 3 weeks! 1 week post stopping them and my skin is still a HAM.

At least my hair is on point this week. Moisturized, clumping perfectly (minus the roots which can never get right) and I think I've had a growth spurt.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I did a few twist over using shea moisture gel, my hair was still soft and I haven't moisturized officially yet and I love the fact since it's in twist when I wash it will basically be detangled beforehand


----------



## DoDo

I was about to click pay now on more Camille Rose products, then Jesus took the wheel and temporarily froze my computer.


I need help y'all.

I need help!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I think I'm going to oil my scalp with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade.

And if I can make it to Saturday I would have went all January with a hair product purchase. Just marley hair, headbands and I think I got hair scissors this month


----------



## faithVA

[USER=347995 said:
			
		

> DoDo[/USER];19591901]I was about to click pay now on more Camille Rose products, then Jesus took the wheel and temporarily froze my computer.
> 
> 
> I need help y'all.
> 
> I need help!



Sounds like you already have help. You don't get any better help than Jesus freezing your computer


----------



## faithVA

[USER=224076 said:
			
		

> YaniraNaturally[/USER];19591881]Those GNC pills are wreaking havoc on my skin. Couldn't even go 3 weeks! 1 week later and my skin is a HAM.
> 
> At least my hair is on point this week. Moisturized, clumping perfectly (minus the roots which can never get right) and I think I've had a growth spurt.



Check the ingredients. Does it have high levels of biotin? Maybe that is the issue. I can't do anything over 1000mcg over a period of time.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

faithVA said:


> Check the ingredients. Does it have high levels of biotin? Maybe that is the issue. I can't do anything over 1000mcg over a period of time.



It has 300 mcg per serving twice a day, so I thought I'd be okay. Apparently not erplexed sigh. Just when my skin was clearing up.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=224076 said:
			
		

> YaniraNaturally[/USER];19593085]It has 300 mcg per serving twice a day, so I thought I'd be okay. Apparently not erplexed sigh. Just when my skin was clearing up.



Try skipping it for a week and then take 1 dose 1x a day to see how that works.


----------



## sgold04

Spin Pins are the truth!! I was hesitant to try them because I didn't see how they could create a tight ponytail effect with all this hair, but I was wrong!


----------



## ckisland

I'm so curious how well my hair holds up until Sunday without me touching it. I'm expecting a little dryness, but hopefully not much


----------



## brownb83

Got my roller setting time down to 35 mins ( for a straight set).

Now I need to find new products.
Miss Jesse's won't work for my straight sets.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Why am I so lazy? I know that Njoys oil makes my hair grow. Why am I so lazy and not using it nightly? Do I WANT long hair, or am I just bull****ting?  What's really good?  #iPonder


----------



## spellinto

About to order the KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo this weekend.  I've come across nothing but positive reviews so I hope I'm making a good decision?  I'm hoping to reap the benefits of it being ph balanced and detangling.

I'm also due for a trim soon!


----------



## MileHighDiva

spellinto said:


> About to order the *KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo* this weekend.  I've come across nothing but positive reviews so I hope I'm making a good decision?  I'm hoping to reap the benefits of it being ph balanced and detangling.
> 
> I'm also due for a trim soon!



spellinto 

Please report back after you've used it three times.  Also, please mention me.  TIA!

I've been looking at some of their products for on the ground options. For example, the Keracare Natural Textures Buttercream, Cleansing Cream, and the poo you mentioned.


----------



## toaster

Why does my rollerset hair stay moisturized longer than my cowashed and wet bunned hair? Is it because I'm applying my leave in in 8 sections instead of four? I don't have to remoisturize for 2 or 3 days with my sets but with my cowashed hair I had to rewash every 2 days. Weird.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

toaster said:


> Why does my rollerset hair stay moisturized longer than my cowashed and wet bunned hair? Is it because I'm applying my leave in in 8 sections instead of four? I don't have to remoisturize for 2 or 3 days with my sets but with my cowashed hair I had to rewash every 2 days. Weird.



toaster Roller sets smooths your strands out allowing your natural oils from your scalp to travel down the shaft. (Especially if you can get your roots straight when you set) I can go 3-4 days without moisturizing my hair after I rollerset it. People keep asking will I wear my hair in it's curly state after I cut the rest of my relaxed ends off...I'm like why...so I can join the struggle bus and not be able to keep it moisturized and have single strand knots...ummm no ma'am. I'll stick to my roller sets and enjoy my moisturized, smooth, ssk free hair. I might wear it curly here and there. lol


----------



## toaster

lulu97 In my head you're like my rollerset fairy god-aunt.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

toaster said:


> lulu97 In my head you're like my rollerset fairy god-aunt.



toaster You know I got you Boo! Roller setters 4 life! pahahaha


----------



## Lilmama1011

L'Oreal is coming out with hair products left and right, everywhere I go I see something different,  makes me want to try something.  But I don't like trying nothing but conditioners, shampoos never wow me, I want to try the moisture line though,  soon as I get my little stash down, I want to be almost out of conditioners to try it idk why


----------



## Lilmama1011

I did not know herbal essence had a shea butter shampoo and conditioner, it smells alsome. I never heard anyone mention it but I don't think I see new on the bottle either hmmmmm


----------



## hnntrr

I need to figure out what to do with my hair for tomorrw. Ive been under a hat for 2 weeks and my scalp really needs to breath. But I dont have time for failed twist outs. I guess I can just fro it tomorrow :/

aka i am SO tempted to blow out my hair and do a wrap tonight


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Am I the only one who gets super excited making hair plans esp when it entails something out if the ordinary? SO has something up his sleeve for V-day, but I can't wait to straighten and trim my hair!  I feel so guilty..


----------



## Lilmama1011

FollicleFanatic said:


> Am I the only one who gets super excited making hair plans esp when it entails something out if the ordinary? SO has something up his sleeve for V-day, but I can't wait to straighten and trim my hair!  I feel so guilty..



no your not the only one


----------



## Lilmama1011

the shea moisture flax seed gel keeps my hair super shiny and my hair nice an moist, i might do twist again because its no manipulation but i have to retwist some twists after a while and i wish it would stay but my hair relaxed so what can i do?!















my curly twists,  you know i have to have some curls lol


----------



## sounbeweavable

I decided to GHE last night, and my hair feels so soft this morning! I guess the key is staying warm overnight with a blankets rather than using the heat setting on my thermostat, because last time my hair was just plain soggy.


----------



## sounbeweavable

tapioca_pudding said:


> Why am I so lazy? I know that Njoys oil makes my hair grow. Why am I so lazy and not using it nightly? Do I WANT long hair, or am I just bull****ting?  What's really good?  #iPonder



Can you send me a link to her website? I think I'm finally gonna cave and try that out.


----------



## spellinto

MileHighDiva said:


> spellinto
> 
> Please report back after you've used it three times.  Also, please mention me.  TIA!
> 
> I've been looking at some of their products for on the ground options. For example, the Keracare Natural Textures Buttercream, Cleansing Cream, and the poo you mentioned.



MileHighDiva No problem  It may take awhile for me to report my third use though because I shampoo my hair every 2 weeks.  What if I just let you know my first impression on it (after one use)?


----------



## MileHighDiva

spellinto said:


> MileHighDiva No problem  It may take awhile for me to report my third use though because I shampoo my hair every 2 weeks.  What if I just let you know my first impression on it (after one use)?



Okay, that will be great!  spellinto


----------



## havilland

FollicleFanatic said:


> Am I the only one who gets super excited making hair plans esp when it entails something out if the ordinary? SO has something up his sleeve for V-day, but I can't wait to straighten and trim my hair!  I feel so guilty..



Nope!  I'm the same way!  Girl I will take a day off work to play in my hair when I'm planning something special.


----------



## sharifeh

tapioca_pudding said:


> Why am I so lazy? I know that Njoys oil makes my hair grow. Why am I so lazy and not using it nightly? Do I WANT long hair, or am I just bull****ting?  What's really good?  #iPonder



tapioca_pudding 
How often do you have to wash your hair if you use njoys oil everyday?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kandiekj100

I BC'd a couple weeks back after months of debating it. I thought cutting my relaxed hair and coloring it would curb the itch to go natural again, but it hasn't. I was only about 4 1/2 months when I cut it. 

I am happy I did but have been wigging ever since. I'm not uncomfortable with it, but its not even and I think I may still have a bit of texlaxed ends here and there. But I don't want to cut it anymore, b/c I'm going on a cruise at the end of March and want to ensure that I have enough hair to put in extensions (thinking of loc extensions). Then after I take them out, I will cut it. 

However, I'm tired of wearing wigs already (I usually can go a couple weeks then I have to set my hair free, before going back into hiding) and want to wear it out.  I think next week I'm just going to say *** it. I don't_ think _the unevenness is super noticeable to most people. It just feels so blatantly obvious to me. Shoot, I may even do it tomorrow, although I hate switching up my hair during the workout. WP get confused enough as it is when I show up week to week with different hair. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## tapioca_pudding

sharifeh - I use it really lightly each night if I'm doing it nightly.  I cowash once during the week and then shampoo on the weekend.


----------



## Nix08

Happy Birthday divachyk. HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT DAY! !!!


----------



## Saludable84

Nix08 said:


> Happy Birthday divachyk. HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT DAY! !!!



Happy birthday divachyk

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva

Happy B-Day, divachyk!  I hope you had a Blessed Day!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Lilmama1011 have you tried the really small perm rods? Since you're relaxed it will be hard to keep your ends from unravelling but that might keep them a little bit tighter and curlier.


----------



## Lilmama1011

FollicleFanatic said:


> Lilmama1011 have you tried the really small perm rods? Since you're relaxed it will be hard to keep your ends from unravelling but that might keep them a little bit tighter and curlier.



no i haven't tried the smallest ones, i have the pink ones FollicleFanatic


----------



## DoDo

Happy b-day divachyk



You are an Aquarius just like my sister!


----------



## divachyk

Thank you ladies!!! :blowkiss: My day was wonderful. Snow altered plans a bit but the day was great nonetheless.


----------



## divachyk

Hold up, Hold up --- (in my Martin voice)....I just realized Saludable84 had a bday not so long ago. Happy belated bday! Hope your day was blessed & joyous...


----------



## ckisland

Happy Birthday !!! divachyk

I sprayed my edges with a little water and smoothed on some pink Eco. I just need this style to last 2 more days, and then I'm home free


----------



## ChasingBliss

Meticulously and faithfully wearing boring moisturized buns daily (think one big giant Bantu knot). Happy about this severely cold weather in that it gives me a excuse to go plain jane and keep my hair in good condition and protected. I expect to be waist length (again) by May.


----------



## Harina

The unyevu butter from belle butters smells so good.


----------



## naija24

Took out my braids last night and I'm so glad i did. It was miserable. The amount of shed hair was almost unbearable. I had to cut a braid out of one of my pieces because it tangled so bad between my hair and the extension. 

Throughout my hair I have about 1.5 inches of new growth. I'm kind of dying. I washed my hair twice and conditioned over night with some Shea butter. I plan to get a blowout today after work and I'll post pictures. 

I hope my hair is noticeably longer. Like shoulder length. Regardless I'm glad I regained the length I lost during that horrible trim in December


----------



## Prettymetty

I wonder if suave apple conditioner has a lot of slip. I have a full bottle, but I havent tried it yet. I should cowash tonight


----------



## Dellas

I think I like this thread
It is better to post here then to create a whole thread on some randomness

Anywho: today I went shopping and there was an attractive young black family
Black guy and girl with two children
I will say the black guy was attractive just young like 21 or 22

They were in the line in from of me. In front of them was a young white girl 
She was checking this black man out soo much that it was obvious to me
He just held his head down

I was like really 
No respect for black women or families

Random thought: do every whit women feel entitled to black men bodies. Do they respect black families or women

I notice he was attractive but that was about it

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty

Adel10 white trash is just that. All white women arent like that, but lets face it black men are the most desirable men on the planet. Maybe thats why white men are so jealous/hateful towards them


----------



## myronnie

I need to start a hair care diary or something again so I can remember how my hair responds to things..


----------



## Tonto

Just finished washing my hair with TREsemmé luxurious moisture and DC with Sitrinillah!
I'm ready for another week


----------



## faithVA

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];19601449]Thank you ladies!!! :blowkiss: My day was wonderful. Snow altered plans a bit but the day was great nonetheless.



I almost missed it. Happy Birthday


----------



## Frizzyb

Tired of trying to stretch my nappy curly twisted out hair to do measurements. I need to straighten, alas I don't have enough ambition or want to do it and find that I'm still close but no cigar to apl!!! I want to be bra strap by the end of this year so bad.


----------



## naija24

i feel like i'm pressing my hair wrong or something.....

so i have 1.5 inches of new growth but I cannot get my roots straight for the life of me. and my ends look like **** but i got a trim just a month ago so idk what's going on. I think maybe they just look crazy thin since my roots have gotten longer. I have no idea


----------



## whiteoleander91

I want more hair


----------



## JosieLynn

Fingercomber just came out with a "remy" wig for 38!!!!!! But I'm afraid to buy it because my hair keeps getting redder and I'm afraid it won't match :-(


----------



## MileHighDiva

Where's Lita?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## DoDo

MileHighDiva said:


> Where's Lita?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



I have been thinking the same thing! MileHighDiva


----------



## jessicarabbit

JosieLynn said:


> Fingercomber just came out with a "remy" wig for 38!!!!!! But I'm afraid to buy it because my hair keeps getting redder and I'm afraid it won't match :-(



This looks really interesting


----------



## MileHighDiva

DoDo said:


> I have been thinking the same thing! MileHighDiva



DoDo  I hope she's okay, and just busy or something.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## YaniraNaturally

faithVA said:


> Try skipping it for a week and then take 1 dose 1x a day to see how that works.



faithVA Thank you I will give it a shot. Seems like I JUST clipped my nails last week, definitely less than a fortnight and they're already due for a clipping. I usually clip my nails every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## sounbeweavable

Part of me is tempted to stretch my relaxer big time this season so I can see more of my natural texture. I've noticed that my hair grows in more like small waves than naps, and it's making me wonder if I've been wrong about my hair type.


----------



## faithVA

I wish I knew how to comb coil. I can finger coil but I think comb coils come out better. Every time I comb coil I get all of my hair caught up in the comb. I wonder what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> I wish I knew how to comb coil. I can finger coil but I think comb coils come out better. Every time I comb coil I get all of my hair caught up in the comb. I wonder what I'm doing wrong.



Are you using a  small toothed comb with the metal end? You twirl holding the metal end in you hand and pull the comb down and out.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19606213]Are you using a  small toothed comb with the metal end? You twirl holding the metal end in you hand and pull the comb down and out.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Yes I am using the right comb but using it the wrong way  Ok so down and out. So when my hair is getting stuck, do you think I am not pulling it out? Or am I using too much hair? Or is it just not slippery enough? I know you can read my mind but I thought you may have experienced it before.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> Yes I am using the right comb but using it the wrong way  Ok so down and out. So when my hair is getting stuck, do you think I am not pulling it out? Or am I using too much hair? Or is it just not slippery enough? I know you can read my mind but I thought you may have experienced it before.



 yes, I can read your mind. 

When I started DS dreads I started them as comb coils. Let me go find a comb and a victim. I'll be back.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> Yes I am using the right comb but using it the wrong way  Ok so down and out. So when my hair is getting stuck, do you think I am not pulling it out? Or am I using too much hair? Or is it just not slippery enough? I know you can read my mind but I thought you may have experienced it before.



Welp, my technique is terrible now. I use some sort of loc/twist cream, small 1/2 square sections. I twirl and pull down and twirl and pull down. Try smaller sections.  I need someone with an afro to practice on. Everybody's hair is put away or too long. 

Sorry, I am not much help. I learned from a Yt video years and years ago. And haven't done them since his locs started growing and would hold. Are there any good Yt videos?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19606495]Welp, my technique is terrible now. I use some sort of loc/twist cream, small 1/2 square sections. I twirl and pull down and twirl and pull down. Try smaller sections.  I need someone with an afro to practice on. Everybody's hair is put away or too long.
> 
> Sorry, I am not much help. I learned from a Yt video years and years ago. And haven't done them since his locs started growing and would hold. Are there any good Yt videos?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



You are always help. I'm getting ready to work out an then I will try it again. I watched a view yts and I think I have it but when I do it I always end with snagged hair. I will pay attention to see what I am doing wrong.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> You are always help. I'm getting ready to work out an then I will try it again. I watched a view yts and I think I have it but when I do it I always end with snagged hair. I will pay attention to see what I am doing wrong.



Good luck. The end IS the trickiest part. You could also twirl your ends with your fingers and some sort of holding product.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Good luck. The end IS the trickiest part. You could also twirl your ends with your fingers and some sort of holding product.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I figured it out  Well most of it anyway. I was starting too far up the comb and I needed to start more in the middle. This was causing the hair to twirl across the top which prevented me from pulling it. I still working on mastering getting the twist tight at the scalp. I think part of it is product selection. I think I made a mistake by misting my hair with the Hairveda Silica Mist which has glyercin in it. Now my hair is too soft 

Its slow going right now and will take me all night. But next time it should be better 

Thank You


----------



## WYSIWYG

I'm trying to appreciate my Bantu knot out, but I wish it were FATTER. This fine hair...


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> I figured it out  Well most of it anyway. I was starting too far up the comb and I needed to start more in the middle. This was causing the hair to twirl across the top which prevented me from pulling it. I still working on mastering getting the twist tight at the scalp. I think part of it is product selection. I think I made a mistake by misting my hair with the Hairveda Silica Mist which has glyercin in it. Now my hair is too soft
> 
> Its slow going right now and will take me all night. But next time it should be better
> 
> Thank You



I am so glad it worked out. I am glad whatever I said helped you out.

Glycerin can be evil.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## sounbeweavable

HanaKuroi said:


> I am so glad it worked out. I am glad whatever I said helped you out.
> 
> Glycerin can be evil.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I love glycerin. I spray my hair with rose water, glycerin, and avocado oil every morning and every night.

In other news, I ordered NJoy's growth oil and I think it'll be delivered on Monday. I can't wait to try this legendary stuff


----------



## Lita

DoDo said:


> I have been thinking the same thing! MileHighDiva



DoDo MileHighDiva Hi! Thank you guys..Miss everyone..Been going threw a lot..Getting my home in order & trying to stay strong/positive...I have my down moments,but bounce right back..

*My hair is acting out..lol..Think it's the stress..I know it will pass..Weather ain't helping my hair either..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I get so confused with detangling my hair. I feel like i have mastered it one week and carry on the same technique the following week and it doesn't seem to go as smoothly anymore. Like at first I was detangling in the  shower with Van because it's slippery but I thought soaking wet relaxed hair with slippery conditioner causes more breakage and my drain was getting clogged so I stopped and started drying in my shirt for 15 minutes, finger detangling and than apply slippery conditioner and that was fine one week and then was watching a video last week and the girl made a good point to comb relaxed hair when it's almost dry or slightly damp because the weight of the water on straight hair and the tension with a comb is a no no, which makes sense. Then she said to spray water or conditioner (anything wet) on the new growth because that's how natural hair becomes manageable which makes sense as well. So today after I take my shirt off my hair,  I finger detangled and combed my hair easily from top to bottom, then I applied the conditioner and wanted to comb from bottom to top, that when it seems like I made new tangles, even with the conditioner having slip. I was so mad, but I felt it was distributing the conditioner for 100% coverage.  Now I feel like i lost UNECESSARY hair smh. That just messes me up for a couple of days. I HATE loosing hair I don't have to over something that worked last week now it's different.  I did use a different conditioner but it feels like the same slip.maybe because I have more new grpwth, but it's not like it's a lot more, it's a week later! !!


----------



## naija24

My edges are back!! So happy! All from relaxer stretching and avoiding serious heat for several weeks. 

Now I'm paranoid of salons. I hate how hard it is to detangle my hair and straighten it though. I think I've hit the rough patch of my transition now. Using clips to not have my hair looking a mess.


----------



## HanaKuroi

sounbeweavable said:


> I love glycerin. I spray my hair with rose water, glycerin, and avocado oil every morning and every night.
> 
> In other news, I ordered NJoy's growth oil and I think it'll be delivered on Monday. I can't wait to try this legendary stuff



I said can. Not was.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sounbeweavable

HanaKuroi said:


> I said can. Not was.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I know. I was just talking about my own experience with it.


----------



## NikkiQ

So I got my hair straightened yesterday for my masquerade ball and it decides to be humid as all hell last night. An hour into the ball...POOF! There goes money down the drain.



(I'm the silver disco ball on the left)


----------



## Beany

My soft bonnet dryer broke yesterday. It was on it's last leg and finally gave up the ghost.


----------



## myronnie

My scalp.has been hurting in the crown area lately. My scalp has been dry also. I've been doing acv rinses and using my pomades and the itchiness/dryness still creeps up sometimes


----------



## Victoria44

I miss my hair... I took out a braid last night to play with a small patch.  Only 3 more weeks..


----------



## whiteoleander91

I always thought my hair was normal--low porosity... I'm starting to think it's more like normal--high. 

Annabelle's Perfect Blends Hair Creme in Blueberry Cheesecake  so thick and creamy! It makes my hair sooo soft. Like I can't get over it lol. Plus it smells yummy. A little goes a long way. I'm really impressed.


----------



## Harina

Wasn't sure if I should start a thread on this but does anyone have this problem. When you twist your real hair (it's soft to touch) in big chunky twists like for a twist out, your hair becomes really hard and crunchy but when you unravel them, the hair goes back to being soft??


----------



## SweetlyCurly

Had one of those whoa! moments today while washing/styling my hair. It really seems to have grown a lot overnight. Probably because I haven't been stressing on growth ever since I chopped. I've just let it do its own thing and enjoying it. So happy I big chopped when I did. My hair is pretty healthy so I won't see cutting sheers for at least a year.


----------



## FelaShrine

you claim not to be transitioning so relax already. 8 months is more than enough else im not following you anymore.


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> you claim not to be transitioning so relax already. 8 months is more than enough else im not following you anymore.



Keeps thoughts to self lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FelaShrine

Ulta being out of redken extreme builder sucks so much..


----------



## FelaShrine

Saludable84 said:


> Keeps thoughts to self lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Dont mind me, just being ratchet as usual


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> Dont mind me, just being ratchet as usual



No. I'm keeping my thoughts to myself. I've been feeling the same way.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Thinking I'm going to straighten my hair when I take my twists out in a couple weeks rather than immediately reinstalling them.


----------



## sounbeweavable

I have a friend who wears the worst wigs. I just want to hug her and tell her they aren't helping her modeling prospects.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair has been straight for 3 days and it's been in a ponytail most of the time. I'm sure it'll end up in a bun within the next few days and 2 braids over the weekend. Complete waste of money, but hey at least I have freshly trimmed ends.


----------



## naija24

so I just self-relaxed. it was straight when i showered it off and now it's puffing up again. did i wash out my relaxer when I neutralized? WTH??

All my roots are softer and looser but not straight and I feel like a good majority of my head was straight just 20 minutes ago. I'm so confused.


----------



## Simply_elle

I'm in the hair extension market, THIS kills me when they're like "Virgin, straight off the donor" and this S curl ish is pictured. I know darn well NOBODIES hair grows like that from the scalp! Sad thing is people think this is straight from one head to theirs.  I'm learning you get what you pay for....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## WYSIWYG

I need to learn to accept compliments more graciously. 

I saw a friend this weekend whom I haven't seen in over a year and she oohed and aahed over my now SL hair.  I basically scoffed at her kind words and told her about the amazing heads I've seen on here. Mid-sentence, I realized how ungrateful I sounded, so I stopped ranting and thanked her.  

Why is simply saying "Thank you" so hard to do?


----------



## ronie

Simply_elle said:


> I'm in the hair extension market, THIS kills me when they're like "Virgin, straight off the donor" and this S curl ish is pictured. I know darn well NOBODIES hair grows like that from the scalp! Sad thing is *people think this is straight from one head to theirs*.  I'm learning you get what you pay for....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Who wants hair straight from someone else's scalp? I would want the hair  chemically treated first. 
That's some beautiful curly weave though.


----------



## veesweets

I made an aveyou cart and quickly closed the window.

I don't need nothin. I don't need nothin. I don't need nada nada nada! I'm just being greedy, I need to be saving.


----------



## spellinto

My hair felt really oily yesterday, and my new growth felt poofy and dry .  The oiliness has subsided a little but my roots are still pretty poofy.  All because I goofed up my air drying on Sunday.  Lesson learned: I'm going to wash & airdry, I must do it earlier in the day when I'm not tired!

I just realized I bought all new wash day products to try out, yay!   When's this Keracare order gonna get here though erplexed? I didn't know shipping would take so long...


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think I'm tired of styling my hair. I just redid my roller set and I literally slapped them rollers in my head and put on a bonnet and don't care to do them over either, hopefully it comes out right because I have to be seen outside tomorrow lol


----------



## Ogoma

I am tired of being on a hair growth journey. I am tired of the milestones, measuring, and the waiting. It is beginning to bore me. I think I am not going to bother with that anymore. My hair is natural and shrinks up to my shoulders anyway so it is not like it matters. I have not straightened my hair since being natural and not sure when I would get over my laziness and do so. 

Officially out of the length game.


----------



## heirloom

Just bought my first wig! I'm so excited, its the creta girl from freetress


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

So I've come to the realization that hair isn't high density. I actually think I may be medium to low. :/


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I've come to the realization that hair isn't high density. I actually think I may be medium to low. :/



That's not so bad. Less hair to detangle.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## spellinto

Classes were cancelled today due to snowy weather (yessssss! ) so I'm rinsing my hair today.  I was going to wait since my shampoo order should arrive this weekend, but today my hair has this "oily dryness" (prob. product build-up) that I'm not willing to tolerate.  My new growth is still really poofy and dry from that last air drying session, and my strands feel kind of rough overall.  After I rinse out some of this excess oil, I'm going to give my new deep conditioner a try.  Now that I actually have _time _to properly air dry and detangle, I should get much better results.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84 said:


> That's not so bad. Less hair to detangle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yeah its not. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't disappointed though.


----------



## hnntrr

So some how between now and two weeks ago I lost/ran out of DC? and I washed my hair to prepare it to DC and now I have none. AGAHOUDhskfj I havnt deep conditioned my hair in two weeks. I duno what to do lol. -.-


----------



## Ogoma

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Yeah its not. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't disappointed though.



Nothing wrong with being medium. Come join me in the medium family . Medium strands, "medium" porosity, medium density, medium growth rate. If my hair gets any more medium, it will die of boredom. It wouldn't know excitement if it hit it in the head.


----------



## whiteoleander91

hnntrr said:


> So some how between now and two weeks ago I lost/ran out of DC? and I washed my hair to prepare it to DC and now I have none. AGAHOUDhskfj I havnt deep conditioned my hair in two weeks. I duno what to do lol. -.-



You can take your regular condish and mix it with some oils/honey. It'd get you by until you can stock up on your usual DC.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I am so ready to end this transition I need to hide the scissors asap!! If it weren't for the fact that I don't feel like rockin a twa I would cut my hair right now uugh.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm getting so much new growth.  On the one hand I love it (Thank You Hairfinity!) But I washed my twists a couple days ago and they're all fuzzy.  I noticed that started happening once I got back on HF.erplexed  I was planning to straighten my hair in March for maintenance but I may do it sooner.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I've been baggying my hair overnight and when I go outside for a few days. My hair feels much softer. The cold air was really sucking the moisture out of my hair.


----------



## Tonto

LivingInPeace said:


> I've been baggying my hair overnight and when I go outside for a few days. My hair feels much softer. The cold air was really sucking the moisture out of my hair.


I decided to baggy my hair too, my hair has been so dry lately that I feel like I'm going to do it three times a week at least


----------



## Holla

I love avocado oil! I've been using it to seal and it is doing a great job. I m/s every other day now. 

ecostyler gel is my new holy grail. I wasn't adding a lot before but now that I add more, it tames my hair in my ponytail but I can still comb it two days later.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I have to cut my bangs again. This five head is not cool.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Robin Wright's character on House of Cards make me want to relax and cut my hair.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Ogoma

#TeamMedium

I may be low though. SHOOT I DON'T KNOW! Either way, it ain't dense. Oddly I'm ok now. I think  I was in shock earlier.


----------



## caliscurls

I am really enjoying my hair these days....


----------



## alove15

Soo I went to buy some more kiss my face upper management gel. I had my old one for about a year. However, they've changed the packaging and the formula. Does anyone know if the new one works as well?


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Ogoma  #TeamMedium  I may be low though. SHOOT I DON'T KNOW! Either way, it ain't dense. Oddly I'm ok now. I think  I was in shock earlier.



Well I consider myself normal. It's hard to see my scalp but when you do, there isn't much of it to see anyway. Low would me possibly thin hair? I don't think you have thin hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## spellinto

I am almost 10 wks post and my NG wants to act up now!  Unwrapped my hair this morning and my roots had dried out something _seeerioussss_.  If the weather permits, I am heading to Trader Joe's today to pick up some coconut oil for my moisture mix.


----------



## veesweets

I just wanna bun my freakin hair!

I was trying to remember why I went natural..then this morning I took my friend to her hair appointment and as soon as I smelled that relaxer it all came back to me lol


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair hasn't been straight a week and I'm already over it. Going to wash soon and probably won't flat iron for quite some time. Gonna keep bunning, experiment with wash n go's when it warms up, and keep taking my vitamins. I'm focused man!


----------



## SlimPickinz

I'm out of shampoo and conditioner. One bottle of shampoo will last for three bottles of conditioner. And the shampoo lasted me over 4 months with weekly to biweekly washings.


----------



## naija24

What is a silk press?


----------



## sounbeweavable

My office is closing early due to snow and my college is closed, so I'm going to go home and try out my Njoy oil with some GHE action. Should be fun lol.


----------



## cutenss

I am pre-pooing now with some SM Purification Mask.  I don't know whether to try my new CHI Nourish Silk Shampoo Intense Hydrating Bath and Masque, or my Aphogee Curlific Texture Wash and Masque.  Decisions, decisions


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^do the CHI poo and masque


----------



## spellinto

Bought my Trader Joe's coconut oil today.  Used up my leisure money on hair care for the month.  I'm on hair product lockdown until March!


----------



## MileHighDiva

naija24

I was watching this Ms.Chicoro video for swimmers and thought I'd post it for you to review due to your pending swim lessons.

 It's called the PNCRL Method!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jp303xhAs30&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Did you order the swim cap HanaKuroi posted, yet?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## naija24

MileHighDiva said:


> naija24
> 
> I was watching this Ms.Chicoro video for swimmers and thought I'd post it for you to review due to your pending swim lessons.
> 
> It's called the PNCRL Method!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jp303xhAs30&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Did you order the swim cap HanaKuroi posted, yet?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



I was going to but financial stuff and medical bills have set me back. I can't even consider getting braids now


----------



## MileHighDiva

naija24 said:


> I was going to but *financial stuff* and medical bills have set me back. I can't even consider getting braids now



naija24

I read about your BF prefering longer hair in another thread, so I have a recommendation.

Tell him the following:

_"Baby I'm concerned about having a set back, don't you want to see me with hurr cascading over my :blondboob this summer?"_ 

Girl, he'll pay for your swim cap, braids, salon visits, supplies, and help you rinse the ayurvedic powders out etc.  Because that's important to him, 

We may have to start a thread downstairs in OT or Relationships.  I don't want the lurkers and/or visitors to think we're a spicy bunch 

ETA: The swimcap is a one-time investment, it's something you'll have for the rest of your life.


----------



## spellinto

Hmm.  I can't stop contemplating why my hair turned out so dry today.  Is it just because I have a lot of new growth? (I do have _way_ more than I thought I did, now that I've gotten a chance to tend to my hair again.)  I thought it could be my new deep conditioner, but the only protein it has is hydrolized wheat protein and that's at the bottom of the ingredient list.  Everything was fine the night before...my hair felt amazing, better than it had in days...I'm going to keep an eye on this DC to make sure it's not drying my hair out.  I hope not, I really like it


----------



## PlainJane

I think I'm going to stop trying to find the perfect moisturizer. The only thing that truly moisturizes and works for my hair is diluted conditioner. I hope I don't get any negative side effects from doing this.


----------



## HanaKuroi

spellinto said:
			
		

> Hmm.  I can't stop contemplating why my hair turned out so dry today.  Is it just because I have a lot of new growth? (I do have way more than I thought I did, now that I've gotten a chance to tend to my hair again.)  I thought it could be my new deep conditioner, but the only protein it has is hydrolized wheat protein and that's at the bottom of the ingredient list.  Everything was fine the night before...my hair felt amazing, better than it had in days...I'm going to keep an eye on this DC to make sure it's not drying my hair out.  I hope not, I really like it



What is your new dc called?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Holla

Soooooo I used the Joico moisture recovery shampoo and conditioner this morning. I didn't cut it with anything because I wanted to see how it worked with my hair full strength with nothing added (no water diluting the shampoo, no oil added to the conditioner).

I like it. It wasn't as moisturizing as I am used to but it does give a kind of "weightless" moisture that I always hear about. My hair didn't feel coated or weighted down when I used the conditioner.  It did make my curls pop a bit which I liked.  The shampoo is not as moisturizing as my Keracare Hydrating Detangling poo but for half the price of Keracare, I'd consider buying it again.  The only con about the products: the shampoo has SLS; the conditioner has dimethicone listed high on the ingredients list. 

I paid $14 for the two bottles together at TJ Maxx.  I would consider buying again in my poo/condish rotation of products.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Holla 

I've never tried the Joico before, which DC is more moisturizing to you that's on the ground.
Did you use the conditioner or the the balm?  The balm gets rave reviews. TIA


----------



## Holla

MileHighDiva said:


> @Holla
> 
> I've never tried the Joico before, which DC is more moisturizing to you that's on the ground.
> Did you use the conditioner or the the balm? The balm gets rave reviews. TIA


 

MileHighDiva

I used the regular Joico conditioner. I like Pantene Relaxed and Natural in the Brown bottle a tad bit better than Joico. Neither are really deep conditioners (IMO) but the Pantene one helps to moisturize and detangle a bit better than Joico for me. The Pantene one is $4.99 at most supermarkets.


----------



## Nylund

Finally noticing that my hair is growing and retaining. These 2 ounce sample sizes of product are barely enough to get one use from any more...I'm so excited!


----------



## Holla

I like my bun and I don't want to take it down for the night.  It's now my go to style that I can do really quickly and without heat.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Holla said:


> I like my bun and I don't want to take it down for the night.  It's now my go to style that I can do really quickly and without heat.



I'm green with envy


----------



## DoDo

Purabody Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milk is the best moisture milk I have ever used.

I am retiring:

Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream

Oyin Hair Dew

and

Camille Rose Moisture Milk

in lieu of the Purabody

It is really nice to pick a clear winner every once in a while and I think I have done that in this case.


----------



## MileHighDiva

DoDo said:


> Purabody Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milk is the best moisture milk I have ever used.
> 
> I am retiring:
> 
> Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream
> 
> Oyin Hair Dew
> 
> and
> 
> Camille Rose Moisture Milk
> 
> in lieu of the Purabody
> 
> It is really nice to pick a clear winner every once in a while and I think I have done that in this case.



Retiring Hair Dew & BRBC   Now, I have to try the PBN the next time they have a sale.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## DoDo

MileHighDiva said:


> Retiring Hair Dew & BRBC   Now, I have to try the PBN the next time they have a sale.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Oh wow.



! It's true though!


----------



## DoDo

drpeaches81 said:


> Finally noticing that my hair is growing and retaining. These 2 ounce sample sizes of product are barely enough to get one use from any more...I'm so excited!



Oh honey, now you are excited. Just wait till you have to buy full sizes just to try a product. That is where I am at right now.

It's alright you will love the length you will just be a bit more broke!


----------



## JaneBond007

Anybody know what happened to the Bluebeez site?  Is it Bellamoi now?  They don't seem to carry as many products.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I love Ynobe's products but I can't stand how long you have to wait for the product to get to you. She will be loosing me as a customer because of this. I have no patience lol.


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo said:


> Purabody Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milk is the best moisture milk I have ever used.
> 
> I am retiring:
> 
> Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream
> 
> Oyin Hair Dew
> 
> and
> 
> Camille Rose Moisture Milk
> 
> in lieu of the Purabody
> 
> It is really nice to pick a clear winner every once in a while and I think I have done that in this case.



DoDo Stop lying! 
What are your hair properties? Now I gotta try this. I've only tried the Cupuacu Butter from this line.


----------



## sounbeweavable

Someone told me that my hair was nice and thick today. I almost started to disagree because of the luscious heads I've seen on here, but I just said thank you. It looks thicker than usual these days because I'm using very low heat when I flat iron, so it's not bone straight, but once my hair gains some length, it probably will look pretty darn thick.

Also, I mixed some bentonite clay with my sulfate free shampoo and I feel like my hair/scalp got extra clean.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i had a great detangling session,  i think i found a great way to detangle with less breakage.  when i have great detangling wash sessions  it makes me love my hair all over again,  i seriously have a attitude when i don't


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Froreal3

I'm DoDo's biggest hair stalker and I know for a fact that she's a 4b/c mixed. 

 Don't judge me. At least I'm honest


----------



## Lilmama1011

its true relaxed hair should be combed just damp or dry and natural has to be damp or wet, its sad i have heard this but never followed it. i was combing globs of conditioner before and breaking my relaxed hair instead of putting minimum conditioner to just damp it a bit. i truly only saw shedded hair today while detangling.  i hope this works farther into the stretch.  i will be doing a braid out, i might just do four braids instead of eight for more of a wave, idk.... i was going to do a ponytail rollerset,  but then my edges will have to be gelled because i dont do direct heat


----------



## sounbeweavable

Lilmama1011 said:


> *its true relaxed hair should be combed just damp or dry* and natural has to be damp or wet, its sad i have heard this but never followed it. i was combing globs of conditioner before and breaking my relaxed hair instead of putting minimum conditioner to just damp it a bit. i truly only saw shedded hair today while detangling.  i hope this works farther into the stretch.  i will be doing a braid out, i might just do four braids instead of eight for more of a wave, idk.... i was going to do a ponytail rollerset,  but then my edges will have to be gelled because i dont do direct heat



I need to start doing that.


----------



## spellinto

HanaKuroi said:


> What is your new dc called?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi: it's the L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm.  It's not a protein DC is it?
I'm going to test it tomorrow against my former moisturizing DC to see if the dryness is the product or just my new growth.


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3 said:


> DoDo Stop lying!
> *What are your hair properties? *Now I gotta try this. I've only tried the Cupuacu Butter from this line.



Froreal3

Low Porosity, High density, and Medium Coarse Strands.



My hair is an absolute pain in my a** to detangle  smh.

But hey when it looks good it does look good so I cant complain too much.

ETA: Oh right EnExitStageLeft reminded me  , I am 4b/c 

Thank you for the love/stalking! You stay encouraging me on this hair journey!


----------



## divachyk

DoDo,  knew you'd love it!


----------



## ckisland

I've never bought this many oils at once, and I've never bought cocoa butter or essential oils ever, and I didn't even think of ways to use them on my hair. Let me figure out an oil mix or something


----------



## Meritamen

So I pressed my hair and am thinking about heat styling my hair for a while. I have been growing out my natural hair for years now but now I am getting really bored but have no intentions of cutting it. Still, I need a change so I'm thinking about either coloring it or just wearing it straight. *_sigh_* I don't know.... my hair isn't strong and it can become damaged so easily.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Meritamen

How about a color rinse, so your hair doesn't get damaged?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen

MileHighDiva said:


> @Meritamen
> 
> How about a color rinse, so your hair doesn't get damaged?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


I may end up doing that again. I don't like that the color rinses out so easily but I don't think I could get away with coloring my AND regularly straightening too.


----------



## JosieLynn

Abt to go HAM on the protective styling. Wigs are my life this year lol


----------



## whosthatgurl

Okay, so part of me wants to transition, and part of me is scared at the thought. I regret the day I got my first relaxer. REGRET. I don't know why I was listening to grown folks at the age of 12 to get a perm.  UGH. (my mom kept me natural until she passed). 

Only reason why I'm further considering now, is because I stumbled across someone's youtube page and fell in love.  Le sigh.


----------



## spellinto

Got tired of buns & ponytails last week, so tonight I've set my hair in two braided pigtails to wear a braidout for the next day or two.

Still no sign of my Keracare order  If it doesn't arrive by tomorrow evening I may have to make some phone calls...

I want to finish up some of the products in my stash before I purchase anything else for awhile.  I don't have as many products as the average PJ, but I'd prefer to save some money and use what I have before I open my wallet for something new.  I think I have everything I need right now anyway.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I've decided I'm taking my twists down this week and flat ironing.  I'm curious to see my growth, my scalp is irritating me and I might have a job interview this week and I want to look my best!


----------



## HanaKuroi

spellinto said:


> HanaKuroi: it's the L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm.  It's not a protein DC is it?
> I'm going to test it tomorrow against my former moisturizing DC to see if the dryness is the product or just my new growth.



Here are the ingredients.

AQUA / WATER / EAU • CETEARYL ALCOHOL • BEHENTRIMONIUM CHLORIDE • AMODIMETHICONE • CANDELILLA CERA / CANDELILLA WAX / CIRE DE CANDELILLA • CETYL ESTERS • GLYCERIN • ISOPROPYL ALCOHOL • PARFUM / FRAGRANCE • PHENOXYETHANOL • TRIDECETH-6 • HYDROXYPROPYL GUAR • ARGININE • GLUTAMIC ACID • LINALOOL • HEXYL CINNAMAL • CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE • SERINE • CHLORHEXIDINE DIHYDROCHLORIDE • BENZYL SALICYLATE • HYDROXYPROPYLTRIMONIUM HYDROLYZED WHEAT PROTEIN • BENZYL ALCOHOL • LIMONENE • AMYL CINNAMAL • CITRONELLOL • 2-OLEAMIDO-1,3-OCTADECANEDIOL • ALPHA-ISOMETHYL IONONE • CI 19140 / YELLOW 5 • CI 15985 / YELLOW 6

I think glycerin can make your hair dry in the winter but I think it depends on dew points and if your hair loves glycerin. Isopropyl alcohol is a drying alcohol but is used for cleaner rinsing.  I am not familiar with most of these ingredients. HYDROXYPROPYLTRIMONIUM HYDROLYZED WHEAT PROTEIN has protein but I don't know how strong it is.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BostonMaria

Every time I try to copy a hair style on Youtube I look a hot mess
The last time I tried was a month ago and my oldest DD laughed at me till she was in tears. She said it was the face I was making.  I don't believe her LOL I think it was because I looked a hot mess. I give up!


----------



## ckisland

BostonMaria said:


> Every time I try to copy a hair style on Youtube I look a hot mess
> The last time I tried was a month ago and my oldest DD laughed at me till she was in tears. She said it was the face I was making.  I don't believe her LOL I think it was because I looked a hot mess. I give up!



 I feel your pain!!


----------



## ImanAdero

Gonna take these twists out later this week. I was going to keep them through next week... But naaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## spellinto

Rocking a braidout today, but it isn't my favorite because my roots are a little poofy.  It makes the rest of my hair look "elevated," if that makes sense.  It could be because I left my braids in all day yesterday, so my NG isn't as soft and tame as it could be today...any tips for braidouts when you're 11+ weeks post relaxer?


----------



## Philippians413

My hair is so in love with Darcy's Botanicals Cocoa Bean Curl Smoothing Cream right now. It's making me want to try more Darcy's products other than my usual's (pumpkin condish, cocoa bean whip, and cocoa smoothing cream).


----------



## Hyacinthe

So I realized tht my sleep bonnet is messing with my hairline so I'm going to wear my scarf tht I use to slick down my edges at night along with my bonnet. See what my edges have to say.


----------



## KinkyRN

Hyacinthe said:


> So I realized tht my sleep bonnet is messing with my hairline so I'm going to wear my scarf tht I use to slick down my edges at night along with my bonnet. See what my edges have to say.



I have the same problem but hadn't thought of wearing both. Will give it a try tonight.


----------



## toaster

Is there a reason seemingly no one uses Entwine Couture products for a wash and go? Makeupnbeautyjunkie posted a picture of her wash and go with their products, and it looked nice! She promised a tutorial, but that was like 10 months ago and it still hasn't been posted.


----------



## Harina

A little chemical never hurt nobody.


----------



## HanaKuroi

All I know is I have been thinking about dc'ing my hair all day. I am still having an affair with my hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Hyacinthe said:


> So I realized tht my sleep bonnet is messing with my hairline so I'm going to wear my scarf tht I use to slick down my edges at night along with my bonnet. See what my edges have to say.



Hyacinthe Try flipping the bonnet inside out. Put the elastic on the outside and that should reduce the breakage that you are getting...assuming that's what you are referring to above


----------



## NikkiQ

I SO want to wash my hair this weekend but its All Star weekend here in New Orleans and I'm working the entire time. Guess I'll moisturize it very well, throw a wig on and wash it on Monday.


----------



## Lilmama1011

omg, I'm out taking care of business and the lady goes "your hair is so pretty, it looks so healthy" she doesn't know it made my freaking day big time :blushing:


----------



## ImanAdero

Took out those twists and sitting with oil on my head under a target bag...  I think in gonna try my Bobeam shampoo bar tomorrow.

PS I feel like I'm in BSL purgatory. This journey needs to hurry on up.


----------



## Tonto

My scalp is itching like hell!! I know it's because I'm off schedule with my co washing. I will wash my hair and deep condition tomorrow to prepare it for my sew in. I am excited to put my hair away!!


----------



## naija24

Swim class was fun. My friend who transitioned to natural takes the class with me and she cornrowed my hair into two braids. I kind of like the look! I have almost two full visible inches of new growth, despite my crap relaxer attempt that didn't take at all. I think the universe is telling me to give up on the chemicals lol. 

Anyway, stretched its about a quarter the length of my hair ( my relaxed hair is about 4 inches).


----------



## GettingKinky

Why oh why 17 weeks and 6 days into my 18 week stretch does my scalp start itching?!?!  Arghhhh!!!


----------



## Hyacinthe

Ms. Tiki said:


> Hyacinthe Try flipping the bonnet inside out. Put the elastic on the outside and that should reduce the breakage that you are getting...assuming that's what you are referring to above



Thanks Im gonna try tonight self.


----------



## Smiley79

I need a trim SO BAD!!!!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

naija24 said:


> Swim class was fun. My friend who transitioned to natural takes the class with me and she cornrowed my hair into two braids. I kind of like the look! I have almost two full visible inches of new growth, despite my crap relaxer attempt that didn't take at all. I think the universe is telling me to give up on the chemicals lol.
> 
> Anyway, stretched its about a quarter the length of my hair ( my relaxed hair is about 4 inches).



I'm glad you had fun at swim class


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I cannot wait to take these twists out and wash my hair tomorrow. Wish I could do it today actually.


----------



## SweetlyCurly

I was experiment with the Denman for a wash and go....love how fast I can style my hair with it and the definition I get is crazy....what I'm not feeling about it is the crazy shrinkage


----------



## FollicleFanatic

^very pretty curls!


----------



## loved

I'm really excited that I'll be straightening my hair for the first time since I BCed 2 years ago. I'm still researching how to do a blow out. I planned to use the 9 row Denman but I've been reading that it can cause damage so I'm not sure how to do a good blow out. My flat iron should be here Friday. I hope delivery is not held up by the weather.  

The downside of straightening my hair is that I'll have to take a couple days of from my cardio regimen.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Occasionally...sometimes...erry so often...

It's just hair.


----------



## SlimPickinz

The left side of my hair isn't growing fast enough. I can't keep cutting the right side! Stupid hair.


----------



## ckisland

SweetlyCurly said:


> I was experiment with the Denman for a wash and go....love how fast I can style my hair with it and the definition I get is crazy....what I'm not feeling about it is the crazy shrinkage



Your hair is gorgeous!!! I tried using the denman, only to have it declumped my hair and make me look like a poodle


----------



## HanaKuroi

I don't know if I should rinse out my DC now or later? I just can't drag myself to the shower.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SweetlyCurly

ckisland said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!!! I tried using the denman, only to have it declumped my hair and make me look like a poodle



I think it takes some playing around to get the hang of it. I'll keep experimenting with it for a couple of more washes. This is 3rd day hair and it's still looking okay. I think the declumping happens if you don't run the brush from the very top sometimes.


----------



## Sholapie

Why did I wait so long to try tresemme naturals conditioner? Soft and defined hair 

Just bought some shampoo bars.  Nettle and Marshmallow root and rhassol and sea kelp. They smell amazing and lathered lots even though I'd bee told not to expect that.


----------



## Philippians413

I want her hair!!!


----------



## sounbeweavable

Thinking of cowashing tonight. I was a bit too heavy-handed with my Njoy oil earlier this week so my hair is a little too oily. Also, my new growth is coming in nicely. I can't wait to relax in a little while.


----------



## Prettymetty

I slept without my satin bonnet last night. That was the best sleep ever! Im doing it again tonight. Tomorrow is wash day so im just letting my braidout breathe


----------



## hnntrr

Installed braids. Only took me 4 hours this time. Mental note: buy 8 packs of hair next time.


----------



## naija24

Made the mistake of cowashing my hair tonight. At a point where I can't style my hair with traditional means, airdrying is out, and my hair can't lay flat for nothing!!! Pretty upsetting.

If I had more hair I wouldn't care. I'd just ponytail or bun and call it a day but I'm still uneven neck length so I'm upset. Can't afford braids until May or so. Blargh. Gonna stick with Dominican blowouts but I think tomorrow I'm gonna get the curly set instead of straight and see if that makes a difference


----------



## emada

Had a mini hair meltdown, started feeling bad about the state of my hair, the ends, the length, on and on...

Thankfully DH helped a lot and I still have my hair intact, crisis averted!


----------



## MileHighDiva

naija24 said:


> Made the mistake of cowashing my hair tonight. At a point where I can't style my hair with traditional means, airdrying is out, and my hair can't lay flat for nothing!!! Pretty upsetting.
> 
> If I had more hair I wouldn't care. I'd just ponytail or bun and call it a day but I'm still uneven neck length so I'm upset. Can't afford braids until May or so. Blargh. Gonna stick with Dominican blowouts but I think tomorrow I'm gonna get the curly set instead of straight and see if that makes a difference



Did you use a chelating or swimmer's poo following your lesson(s)? How frequent are your lessons?  Why pay for a blowout if you'll be back in the pool in a couple of days?

naija24 Did you read my previous post about your expenses?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm thinking about doing a no combing challenge.  SO says I should do it. But I'm a little scared because I like knowing everything is fully detangled . I was thinking only to use it on wash day to distribute the product. But finger detangling with my hands and pulling out shedded hair seems to work. But I just worry the product won't be fully distributed


----------



## naija24

MileHighDiva said:


> Did you use a chelating or swimmer's poo following your lesson(s)? How frequent are your lessons?  Why pay for a blowout if you'll be back in the pool in a couple of days?  naija24 Did you read my previous post about your expenses?  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



I don't plan to get blowouts every week but it's valentines day tomorrow. I want to look nice. I'm buying the swimmers shampoo and cap and goggles today, despite all the snow. It's just been a terrible week and shampoo was the last thing on my mind


----------



## veesweets

Lilmama1011 said:


> I'm thinking about doing a no combing challenge.  SO says I should do it. But I'm a little scared because I like knowing everything is fully detangled . I was thinking only to use it on wash day to distribute the product. But finger detangling with my hands and pulling out shedded hair seems to work. But I just worry the product won't be fully distributed



Lilmama1011 Try working with smaller sections and taking your time to really smooth the product on your strands. Using "prayer hands" is a good technique. Definitely possible to fully distribute without a comb


----------



## kandiekj100

TWA is so easy. However, I cannot wait until my hair grows out a bit, as I feel the twa does age me a bit.


----------



## SugarRush

The new usernames thanking posts in different threads


----------



## Saludable84

No one has caught these usernames yet? Not cool 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ronie

Saludable84 said:


> No one has caught these usernames yet? Not cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Saludable84 i was about to post the same thing. Some very offensive user name all of a sudden thanking posts left and right.


----------



## kennylee2013

I don't know when people see me in braids they say things like "why you put in braids" .... go back natural.... blah...blah...  
my hair is still natual under the braids... geez


----------



## kennylee2013

need to update my profile pic


----------



## Harina

kennylee2013 said:


> I don't know when people see me in braids they say things like "why you put in braids" .... go back natural.... blah...blah...
> my hair is still natual under the braids... geez



I'm still appalled at how ignorant some people are when it comes to black hair. I just don't say anything anymore.


----------



## sal3w

Soooo excited! I know I'm mad late, but I just ordered my first steamer... my bf went in 50% with me for Valentine's Day for a Heutiful Hair/Facial Steamer... Can't wait until it arrives!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ronie said:


> Saludable84 i was about to post the same thing. Some very offensive user name all of a sudden thanking posts left and right.



I just hope I'm never at a point in life and in such a mental state that I'd have the time or energy to do all that.


----------



## kennylee2013

Harina said:


> I'm still appalled at how ignorant some people are when it comes to black hair. I just don't say anything anymore.



exactly!! smh


----------



## QueenAmaka

Just took out senegalese twists yesterday. Don't think I will get them again. The tangles and matting are sooo not worth it. Setback city


----------



## flyygirlll2

sal3w said:


> Soooo excited! I know I'm mad late, but I just ordered my first steamer... my bf went in 50% with me for Valentine's Day for a Heutiful Hair/Facial Steamer... Can't wait until it arrives!



I got mine last year and I love it, I actually have the LCL stand steamer but after a while I became annoyed with having to assemble it plus it takes up space unlike the Huetiful.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

So I conditioned and detangled upside down liiike this








and I really like it! My neck started getting tired, but my scalp feels sooooo good from all the blood rushing to it  I also applied my gel (in the shower) right after rinsing (also upside down). It was very refreshing to feel the spray from the shower rush over my scalp in the opposite direction. After I applied my gel I grabbed all of my hair and sorta twisted it up on top of my head and used my claw clip to keep it in place and carefully stood back up lol. My hair was completely out of my way while I moisturized and got dressed. Took the clip out afterwards, and shook my hair into place. I might start doing this from now on. 

I just can't get over how good my scalp feels right now! It's like my scalp never gets enough blood flow or something because it feels great.

ETA: I loved how defined my nape was! I never see my hair like this


----------



## Beany

Might have to lurk in some of the relaxed hair threads for tips for my mama. Her hair is double processed (color and relaxer), thin/low density, DAMAGED, an all around mess basically. She's even more hair lazy than me so the issue is getting her to use the products and techniques.


----------



## spellinto

Having to renew my subscription to LHCF makes me cringe.  I don't wanna spend money on it, even if it is just $6.50 for an entire year! ~pouts~

On the plus side, I'm liking my hair today.  I decided which DC out of 2 would be my staple, and now I have my air dried hair in geeky Minnie Mouse buns.  I actually think they look kinda cute.  I could revolve a whole outfit around this entire hairstyle .


----------



## Victoria44

Took out my braids and I had good growth, but I cut off about an inch off every braid I took out because I had way too many ssks and splits.  Feels much better now.  I want to do braids three times a year but I feel like my hair can't take the blow dryer :/


----------



## Lilmama1011

I want to do lucy's hairstyle, it looks simple. I would do a banana clip in the back . I would use flexi rods. Would I do for the back the flexi rods rolled under or spiraled? The front looks like it's spiraled left and right


----------



## Beany

I should be doing something to my hair, but I'm dranking


----------



## whiteoleander91

I've got so many different hair textures. My hair is crazy! And random! It fits my personality 

But seriously, my hair is such a random mix of curl sizes. What must it be like to have only one curl pattern all over?


----------



## naija24

I have a TWA under all my relaxed hair. This is awkward as hell to manage. I pretty much give up trying to feel my scalp. at the same time, i hate that my edges are straight. still undecided what to do with my hair so i'm seriously annoyed with myself.


----------



## DoDo

Beany said:


> I should be doing something to my hair, but I'm dranking



Cigars on ice, cigars on ice!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=257110 said:
			
		

> Victoria44[/USER];19660131]Took out my braids and I had good growth, but I cut off about an inch off every braid I took out because I had way too many ssks and splits. Feels much better now. I want to do braids three times a year but I feel like my hair can't take the blow dryer :/



Are you installing them yourself?  Maybe you can do a curlformer set or some other roller set first instead of blow drying.


----------



## Victoria44

faithVA said:


> Are you installing them yourself?  Maybe you can do a curlformer set or some other roller set first instead of blow drying.



That's a really good idea! I completely forgot about my curl formers. I don't do my hair myself but Im going to practice that and see if I can perfect it before next time I go to her. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Been rollersetting my natural hair...love.  I'll have to post some pics.  It stretches out rather nicely to say it's still just 3 inches.  So cool b/c this was my nighttime regimen when I was relaxed.  Just now I don't use shampoo or NTM, just a co-wash and set with water.  Can't wait until it starts growing out


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> Victoria44;19661407[/USER]]That's a really good idea! I completely forgot about my curl formers. I don't do my hair myself but Im going to practice that and see if I can perfect it before next time I go to her. Thanks for the suggestion.



It doesn't have to be perfect since you will be getting braids. And it should defintely come out as nice as blow drying it. 

I need to make sure I remember that if I ever decide to get braids or twist.


----------



## WYSIWYG

spellinto said:


> *Having to renew my subscription to LHCF makes me cringe.  I don't wanna spend money on it, even if it is just $6.50 for an entire year! *~pouts~
> 
> On the plus side, I'm liking my hair today.  I decided which DC out of 2 would be my staple, and now I have my air dried hair in geeky Minnie Mouse buns.  I actually think they look kinda cute.  I could revolve a whole outfit around this entire hairstyle .



 spellinto* -- *here's something to help you feel better:

*10 things more expensive than a 1-year subscription on LHCF:*

Lunch anywhere that has silverware
2 gallons of gas
1 dozen gel ink pens from Staples
1 movie ticket
1 latte and a muffin
1 piece of cheesecake from The Cheesecake Factory
1 pint of Ben & Jerry's + 1 box of tampons
5 hours of off-street parking in most cities
1 month of Netflix
This ugly Christmas sweater:


----------



## GettingKinky

I thought I was satisfied with my length, but whenever it's straight I keep expecting it to be longer. It's BSL if I pull on it, but when its curled it only looks APL. I think I still want another 6 inches of hair.


----------



## Babygrowth

Man I hope when I finally relax I can keep some of this density and thickness. I'm loving my blow dried hair at 8 months post! Its probably gon be luscious at 15 months post!


----------



## faithVA

WYSIWYG said:


> spellinto* -- *here's something to help you feel better:
> 
> *10 things more expensive than a 1-year subscription on LHCF:*
> 
> Lunch anywhere that has silverware
> 2 gallons of gas
> 1 dozen gel ink pens from Staples
> 1 movie ticket
> 1 latte and a muffin
> 1 piece of cheesecake from The Cheesecake Factory
> 1 pint of Ben & Jerry's + 1 box of tampons
> 5 hours of off-street parking in most cities
> 1 month of Netflix
> This ugly Christmas sweater:



That's funny. This would be a good S/O thread


----------



## spellinto

faithVA: lmao thanks for putting things in perspective!


----------



## faithVA

spellinto said:


> faithVA: lmao thanks for putting things in perspective!



spellinto That wasn't me. It was Wysiwyg. She was breaking it down.


----------



## spellinto

Whoops, my mistake.  Thanks WYSIWYG


----------



## spellinto

My Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo order FINALLY CAME!  Testing this baby out TO-DAY.


----------



## spellinto

I love when my favorite hair bloggers update regularly, but where does one find the money to keep buying new products _every week_?  Or do people order 10 products at once through mail and just review them as they're received?


----------



## MileHighDiva

spellinto said:


> My Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo order FINALLY CAME!  Testing this baby out TO-DAY.



spellinto

That took too long!  Who did you order from, so we can avoid that vendor?

Looking forward to the review!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My scalp feels so good now that I've washed my hair.  The new products I bought worked well too.


----------



## Beany

Debating getting a KV oil...


----------



## spellinto

MileHighDiva said:


> spellinto
> 
> That took too long!  Who did you order from, so we can avoid that vendor?
> 
> Looking forward to the review!
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva: I bought it from BeautyBay.com.  I believe it's based in the UK, so I had to go for international shipping (luckily that was free!).  I didn't mind waiting because I was getting the product for half of the original price, but I didn't know it would take THAT long to deliver .  When I contacted the company though, they were very prompt in apologizing for the delay, and they gave me instructions with what to do if it didn't come in the next few days.  I appreciated that.

I finally wrote a first impression review of it on my blog (click here) if you're still interested!


----------



## hnntrr

I need to wash my hair, but I dont know how to do that with these long braids in -_-


----------



## Spongebob

coming up to my 5 year mark since shaving it all off i am dying to flat iron my hair. i have flat ironed my entire head 3 times in all those years, and as time continues i only get more scared of heat. which may have something to do with the weakness of my hair, the longer it gets gets the weaker it becomes. 

sigh


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think I might do the no combing challenge, I just separated my hair with just oil and pulled shedded hair out, it went well.  I didn't feel like i was pulling my hair occasionally like with a comb. I'm about to do the same after washing and apply my deep conditioner and we will see how it goes, if it doesn't feel evenly coated I will just use on wash days, with grape seed oil and honey mixed


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I think I'm going to do bigger twists for a twist out. I'm too lazy tonight to do the smaller ones but chunky flat twist are a no no.


----------



## Destiny9109

Having this bsl weave in is really making me rethink my hair goal. This is actually quite lengthy, I keep laying on it, getting it stuck in seatbelts, car doors, my lipgloss. My goal used to be wl, but now I don't think I want to deal with anything beyond bsl or at the most mbl.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well I won't be going fully in without a comb. I use shampoo once a month and cleansing conditioner the other three months and today I used my clarifying one mix with my Sulphate free one and I was just going to do finger detangling but that wasn't enough, shampoo really does tangle my hair alot. I was going to use apple cider vinegar after I finished my shampoo but I think next time I will just use apple cider vinegar because shampoo is no good, my new growth was tangled


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

5 days until my hair is free!


----------



## Smiley79

I'm falling back in love with my natural hair. I think I'm finally understanding it.


----------



## whiteoleander91

ughh, since I've started ordering hair products online my pj fire has been lit anew lol. I reeeeally need to stop, I DON'T NEED NO MO HURR PRODUCTS.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Well I won't be going fully in without a comb. I use shampoo once a month and cleansing conditioner the other three months and today I used my clarifying one mix with my Sulphate free one and I was just going to do finger detangling but that wasn't enough, shampoo really does tangle my hair alot. I was going to use apple cider vinegar after I finished my shampoo but I think next time I will just use apple cider vinegar because shampoo is no good, my new growth was tangled



Are you washing your hair loose?  Are u washing with your hair piled on top of your head? Wash your hair in sections or braids in the shower a section/braid at a time with your hair hanging down.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Royalq

Im going to do another year long box braid stint. Im a slow grower and only get about 3.5-4 inches per year. If I leave my hair out that means trimming more often. Last tim I retained all 4 of my inches.


----------



## Tonto

Sew in installed yesterday by my dear friend. I can breathe now


----------



## Kurlee

straight hair shade isn't cute. Don't hug me and rub my head and feel for tracks. Tacky!


----------



## Holla

I hate -- HATE!!!! -- hate listening to people who sound like a child!

I like this youtuber. But my Lord!  Her speech makes me want to dig my nails in a wall and scream.  This is like water boarding to me …torture!  She looks like she is old enough to be in college but she sounds …..like a three year old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3plGG9SmIg&list=UUjUBlmnhM2M-fx8iY4GgbKw

I like some of her tips but I can't stand listening to her. I have to mute her just to get through her videos.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was people watching in a crowded mall today and I realized that most people's hair, regardless of race, doesn't look that great. When I style my hair I'm always hoping for magazine ad type results, but maybe I'm just not being realistic. Thick (from root to tip), shiny, bouncy, long hair is rare and hard to achieve.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I was people watching in a crowded mall today and I realized that most people's hair, regardless of race, doesn't look that great. When I style my hair I'm always hoping for magazine ad type results, but maybe I'm just not being realistic. Thick (from root to tip), shiny, bouncy, long hair is rare and hard to achieve.



I agree. I noticed this when I started Lhcf and started looking st hair. Most hair doesn't look like much. 

I've also started to realize that no one I know realizes that I am failing to grow my hair. I've worked st the same place 5 years and everyone's hair is the same length as when I started.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I use to think that white people hair was always the longest but I notice it's not true.  There hair grows to be the  same length as "black people long hair length"I see more Hispanics than anyone with long hair. White people abuse their hair too much for their hair to get really long. I don't get why your hair is straight but your flat ironing your hair everyday. I know some say to reduce frizz but you could set it on rollers like they use to do back in the day. The more advanced they get with hair gadgets, the more options you get to damage your hair smh and quick too


----------



## Smiley79

So i Henna'd last night. Ehh, I think I like cassia better. What bothers me with Henna is according to all my research, I now feel like I can't venture into dyeing my hair whenever I want to. I kind of regret using the Henna for the first time last night because I didn't get ANY color on my hair and now I want to dye my hair to get some color. oh well, I should of thought it out a little more I guess. 
I mean what a waste of time, all that hassle and I got NO color at all from it. For that I'll stick to my good old Cassia AND I can dye my hair whenever I want if ever I want.


----------



## youwillrise

Holla said:


> I hate -- HATE!!!! -- hate listening to people who sound like a child!
> 
> I like this youtuber. But my Lord!  Her speech makes me want to dig my nails in a wall and scream.  This is like water boarding to me …torture!  She looks like she is old enough to be in college but she sounds …..like a three year old.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3plGG9SmIg&list=UUjUBlmnhM2M-fx8iY4GgbKw
> 
> I like some of her tips but I can't stand listening to her. I have to mute her just to get through her videos.





lol...well, watching that particular video, i dont think she sounds like a kid.  i have been told that i have a kiddish voice...and i think i do, too because ive listened to myself.  my voice is far more kiddish than hers is.  i hate it!  i have a kid voice, i have kid hands (no seriously, my hands look like that of a 12 year old)..whats wrong with me ((runs away crying)).  

anyway...lol...i wont be making any youtube vids.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Smiley79 said:
			
		

> So i Henna'd last night. Ehh, I think I like cassia better. What bothers me with Henna is according to all my research, I now feel like I can't venture into dyeing my hair whenever I want to. I kind of regret using the Henna for the first time last night because I didn't get ANY color on my hair and now I want to dye my hair to get some color. oh well, I should of thought it out a little more I guess.
> I mean what a waste of time, all that hassle and I got NO color at all from it. For that I'll stick to my good old Cassia AND I can dye my hair whenever I want if ever I want.



Henna doesn't color like dye. You didn't  discover this in your research? 

You get low lights from Henna in the sun. Henna's color builds up with each application. The Henna threads here are very informative.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Smiley79, henna color takes a while to build. And you can add things to change the colors. Like cocoa powder for a chocolate red or  hibiscus tea for a vibrating copper red.

Even with weekly application it takes about 3 to 4 times to notice anything. After a couple months my hair was very red all over.

It's not a waste of time if you're patient. And for me, dyes disintegrate my hair. Henna makes it thicker and keeps it healthy and is my only alternative for color.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Destiny9109

Holla said:


> I hate -- HATE!!!! -- hate listening to people who sound like a child!
> 
> I like this youtuber. But my Lord!  Her speech makes me want to dig my nails in a wall and scream.  This is like water boarding to me …torture!  She looks like she is old enough to be in college but she sounds …..like a three year old.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3plGG9SmIg&list=UUjUBlmnhM2M-fx8iY4GgbKw
> 
> I like some of her tips but I can't stand listening to her. I have to mute her just to get through her videos.



I just knew this was going to be ulovemegz
This girl doesn't sound like a baby compared to her


----------



## Lilmama1011

my i love lucie style did not turn out right but to be honest none of my styles turn out how i want it. i don't know what i did wrong,  maybe i should do the banana clip side ways to make the curls wider i don't know.....


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I need new haircare v/bloggers to follow, seems like all the ladies I've been following throughout my journey are slowly becoming wig models.


----------



## Ogoma

I have been oil cleansing with passion fruit seed oil and my eyelashes are looking thicker/fuller. I thought I had mascara on when I didn't because it looked so full. I think I need to pour more in my hair oil mix. If it works for eyelashes, it should work for hair right?


----------



## Smiley79

DarkJoy said:


> Smiley79, henna color takes a while to build. And you can add things to change the colors. Like cocoa powder for a chocolate red or  hibiscus tea for a vibrating copper red.
> 
> Even with weekly application it takes about 3 to 4 times to notice anything. After a couple months my hair was very red all over.
> 
> It's not a waste of time if you're patient. And for me, dyes disintegrate my hair. Henna makes it thicker and keeps it healthy and is my only alternative for color.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



DarkJoy thanks girl but do you think I could ever achieve  beautiful honey blonde with henna?


----------



## DarkJoy

Smiley79 said:


> @DarkJoy thanks girl but do you think I could ever achieve  beautiful honey blonde with henna?


you was trying to go blond? lol

prolly not...


----------



## Lilmama1011

DarkJoy said:


> you was trying to go blond? lol
> 
> prolly not...



i thought you could only get a reddish color


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Smiley79 said:


> @DarkJoy thanks girl but do you think I could ever achieve  beautiful honey blonde with henna?




No, henna is red(or variations of red like auburn/copper/cherry).  It only deposits color and does not lift dark pigment.


----------



## veesweets

Smiley79 said:


> DarkJoy thanks girl but do you think I could ever achieve  beautiful honey blonde with henna?



Smiley79 the only people I've seen get blonde-ish results were the ones covering grays, so the hair was pretty light to begin with


----------



## Smiley79

thanks girls, no i wasnt trying to go blonde. I ventured into henna simply for the conditioning benefits after having such great success with Cassia. But at the same time, I have been wanting to color my hair (which is where the brownish/honey blonde comes in the story) and I would have loved to be able to achieve a nice fun and vibrant color using Henna. After researching, I saw that most women who henna'd got that reddish/orange color it any color at all. So I'm at a point where Im wondering if I should have dyed my hair first THAN begin my Henna journey afterwards. (Incase you ask why I dont jsut stick to Cassia, I just wanted to experience the stronger results of Henna)


----------



## Smiley79

I was browsing through these and got the itch to color my hair, lol:

http://www.pinterest.com/hairloveart/curly-natural-hair-color/

http://www.pinterest.com/sushiima/colored-natural-hair-placement/

http://www.pinterest.com/deeanea/colored-natural-hair/

So ofcourse, _*after*_ seeing these I was like, Ughhh, maybe I should get the color first, then stick to Cassia instead, then start Henna when I'm done playing with color. lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So I'm on my third bottle of Bamboo Silica , once its finished I think I will cycle on to Collagen Keratin for 90 days in addition to my next HSN.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Got my hair straightened over the weekend but my stylist trimmed my ends.  He very rarely does it unless I ask so they must have been really bad but still.  Grrrrr...  This seems to happen whenever my hair's in twists for a while.  Hmmm...


----------



## Smiley79

I need to reorder some more Oyin Hair Dew. 

Has anyone tried As I Am twist defining cream? Likes? Dislikes?


----------



## Babygrowth

The way I braided my hair for this sew in makes it hard to thoroughly wash and oil my scalp. Idk about doing this every 2 weeks.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Seeing all these reviews for PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk made me finally order a sample of that and the Cupuacu Hair Butter. If I like it I'm buying some raw murumuru butter to experiment with.


----------



## SweetlyCurly

I've had two women approach me separately these past couple of days to ask if these are my natural curls and to compliment them....I felt so special 
I'm loving being natural


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Smiley79 said:


> I need to reorder some more Oyin Hair Dew.
> 
> Has anyone tried As I Am twist defining cream? Likes? Dislikes?



Smiley79 I wasn't a fan. It was too thin for my thick hair.


----------



## Sholapie

I've been low key trying cone/sulphate free and my hair when fully dry is much less rough feeling and doesn't shrink as much. 
On the other hand my shampoo bar is far too soft, i've only used it like 6 times and it has halved in size. That is *not* value for money even if it does smell like the best thing I have ever smelt and makes my bathroom smell amazing too...erplexed


----------



## Smiley79

Despite my negative comments about not getting any color, I must admit, applying Henna to my hair makes my hair feel SO different. Stronger, fuller, just so different. I wonder if I can do this weekly for the first month and then use it less thereafter. As someone with weak hair, this was a nice surprise.


----------



## spellinto

My roots are sooo dry right now  That keracare shampoo really messed up my moisture levels.  It didn't even cleanse my scalp, so not worth it .  I think after dinner tonight I will shampoo (with one I know my hair likes), use a protein DC, use a moisturizing DC for an hour or two, air dry and dust my ends.  That _should_ bring things back to normal.

On the plus side...I've got a LOT of growth coming in!


----------



## divachyk

Chelating is a must even though I have a water filter.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr

Excited for my mom today.  I sort of live vicariously through her 3c/4a hair haha and she is getting a color treatment. This will be the first I have ever seen her with any color ever although I've been told she was a color queen back in her day. 

She is done with the back so far... highly dense the stylist said she had enough hair for 3 (not two which I have always thought) which made me think about my own density as I compare my hair to hers.
She is also getting a cut from waist length so I hope the stylist isn't scissor happy. 

My mom complains about her hair often so maybe several inches off wont be bad for her (I'm just being selfish.) 

Will be looking up natural color treated high porosity hair... She will be clueless.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

The hair growing out phase is upon me.  Still short but not cute short where you just hit it with a little spritz and go.  Ordered myself a cute wig to get through this LOL!


----------



## brownb83

after a few set backs and ups and downs I have come to enjoy the journey.


----------



## Solila

Pre-poos are my friends, but not my tub's. :-(


----------



## naija24

Got a touch up after 16 weeks post last week. My hair feels amazing again. I regret nothing. I'm gonna keep to a solid regimen going forward of touching up my roots every 8-10 weeks and avoiding heat in between by doing a wrap and set for my hair to straighten my hair. 

I'm really happy though that I attempted to transition that long though. I feel that I learned a lot. Through using braids again, I know that I am not a big fan of long hair. It looks gorgeous and stuff, but it feels like a hassle more than anything else. I can't imagine having my OWN hair down my back like that. I think I'll hit SL sometime later this year but it's just not a concern for me anymore. Health >> Length. 

Also, I kind of love not using heat. My hair grew a LOT from avoiding heat. Maybe it was from retention via braids as well but I don't think so. So I'm gonna see if I can be a no-heat relaxed head :3 I know I can go without heat for a few weeks but I'd like to see if I can stretch my use of heat to only when I get a touch up.

Finally, attempting to transition made me realize that I prefer the ease that comes with relaxers, it made me think a lot about my hair and my sense of beauty. That I rely too much on the opinions of others to bolster my self-confidence and that's just not a healthy way to go about things. So yay personal and hair growth!!!


----------



## Daughter

Just used the Joico chelating shampoo for the first time. My hair feels so soft! This is a keeper for sure


----------



## Adonia1987

The last time I bought a hair product was over a year ago lol I ran out of DC and ordered BASK YAM. this stuff is amazing.I love it. I used to have boxes of hair products, now I only own 1 shampoo, 1 dc, 1 butter, and 1 leave in lol


----------



## DivineNapps1728

My hair smells amazing, feels good & has the nerve to be flaky because of the gel/moisturizer combos I used to bun. 

I just washed my hair; I may be rockin headwraps & hats until my next wash day.


----------



## Son26

trimmed off 2 - 3 inches.  my hair feels and looks a lot better.


----------



## Aviah

These vitamins are making my roots softer and silkier and my nails harder. I seem to be getting that half inch a month too. I need to get on that sulfur oil or something, I need to trim this year and still make waist.


----------



## Tonto

Aviah said:


> These vitamins are making my roots softer and silkier and my nails harder. I seem to be getting that half inch a month too. I need to get on that sulfur oil or something, I need to trim this year and still make waist.


Which vitamins are you talking about please?


----------



## Beany

IF WGHO came in a better scent I would be hauling it hard. It makes my hair so soft, but the smell leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Aviah

Tonto said:


> Which vitamins are you talking about please?



Tonto I'm taking the generic version of Wellwoman vitamins. They're for overall health rather than just hair and nails. Take a look here: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000LNCB3U


----------



## spellinto

Shampooed with HE Hello Hydration Shampoo.  It felt nice but my hair looks a bit frizzy now that I'm air drying. 

I'm contemplating between the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Shampoo and an Elasta QP Shampoo (not sure which variation yet).  I have a better history with Neutrogena though.  I already love NTM's leave in so maybe I will love the shampoo too...


----------



## faithVA

I am finally having a good hair week. I think it was spring of last year, the last time I remember having one of those.


----------



## hnntrr

I washed my braids cause my hair was feelin dry. I put it in a low bun and MAN my neck hurts. Lord. It needs to dry but omg I might take this bun out and just have my braids drippin everywhere cause this is not feelin great.


----------



## Smiley79

faithVA...I'm having one of those weeks too!!! high-five to you girlie. 

You know what, since last week I put my wigs and beanies away and took on my hair head-on, lol. That has been one of the best things I've ever done my entire natural hair journey. Good or bad, I dealt with my hair everyday, and to be honest, I LOVE IT. Even though twist-outs make me want to scream some days, lol, I love working with MY hair and really allowing myself to learn it and really pay attention to what works and what doesn't. I was supposed to be on a Hide your Hair and Wig challenge but I'm just loving my hair lately that I don't miss my protective styles quite yet.


----------



## faithVA

Smiley79 said:


> faithVA...I'm having one of those weeks too!!! high-five to you girlie.
> 
> You know what, since last week I put my wigs and beanies away and took on my hair head-on, lol. That has been one of the best things I've ever done my entire natural hair journey. Good or bad, I dealt with my hair everyday, and to be honest, I LOVE IT. Even though twist-outs make me want to scream some days, lol, I love working with MY hair and really allowing myself to learn it and really pay attention to what works and what doesn't. I was supposed to be on a Hide your Hair and Wig challenge but I'm just loving my hair lately that I don't miss my protective styles quite yet.



 us....


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I have no idea how I'm going to style my hair for another week without washing and starting over. How do people do it?


----------



## Froreal3

I wanna buy some beanies. I can't find my black one.


----------



## BostonMaria

My hair is straight.  Its going to be 50 and raining tomorrow which means I better slap some water+conditioner+gel on this noggin or else I'm going to look a hot mess tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Technically today is 9 weeks in this weave. Hmm, so if I can find someone to take it out for me after work, I can remove all the shed hair and prepoo over night.  

I'm off tomorrow and will have plenty of time to steam and DC.  I just have to see if a salon is open after work so they can remove it for me.

Last two times  I've had a weave,  I've cut several inches of my own hair trying to get it out myself.  -_-


----------



## FelaShrine

Received my komaza order

they added a big sample of a leave-in called curl charmer

has anyone heard of this? it looks like it would be more for naturals i think

Curl Charmer

easy detangling

amazing shine and softness

stop hair shaft split

minimize single knot strands


----------



## Ogoma

I am supposed to do a company video in a few hours, but I cannot stop touching my hair. I am sure it will be a frizzy messy by the time I get on camera. I wonder if they would think I am vain if I ask for test shots.


----------



## Lissa0821

This has been the best relaxer stretch I have had in a long, long time.  For my last touch up I smoothed the relaxer down a good portion of the length of my hair to get rid of the texlaxed hair.  My hair isn't bone straight at all but some of the bulk is gone and with it went the breakage of multiple textures throughout my hair.  I stopped using honey in my deep conditioner and adding Hot oil treatments with Vatika oil and overnight pre poos with JBCO.  

My new growth is soft and easy to comb.  I will keep my relaxer touch ups to every twelve weeks for now.


----------



## ckisland

I've been found myself checking my bun all day, and I'm sooo surprised every time I touch it by how soft it is 

Yesterday I picked up a box of ORS relaxer, but I ended up putting it back. I'll be 10 weeks post in 2 days, and I couldn't be any less bothered by my new growth. I wanted to get it to relax the length of my hair, and I thought how weird would that be to relax and not touch my new growth. So I decided to go with plan b and just flatiron my hair. That should take care of my tangily ends, and I can relax everything when I'm over dealing with my new growth. . .however many weeks from now that'll be LOL!


----------



## SavannahNatural

Pretty sure I'm going to straighten my hair tonight.  Ahead of schedule by a month.  Nervous about seeing these ends, may be a lot of chopping going on tonight.  I've been very neglectful of my hair these past two weeks!


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Trying the honey lightening treatment now. Hopefully it'll give me the results I wanted with cassia...maybe I'll sell my henna sooq cassia.

Anyway the honey is very messy and sticky. Plus the smell is erplexed someone online said it smells like cat vomit


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I've been neglecting my hair lately out of frustration. I'm 5 months post and transitioning and the limit on the styles I can do is causing me to not want to do my hair. I need to get it together.


----------



## toaster

I know my hair does best when it's stretched and organized. Doing everything in sections and not letting it curl up on itself works. I used to wet bun, which was okay, but roller setting has been like 10 times better.

So why do I want to do a wash and go next weekend??


----------



## sounbeweavable

So, I think I got 1-2 inches (various growth rates) during this past stretch. My hair in the back is shoulder length and the sides are about an inch and a half away. It doesn't sound like much of a difference, but I caught a glimpse of myself in the bathroom mirror today and almost did a double take when I realized how much new growth I had.


----------



## bronxchick

Thank God for Baba de Caracol intensive treatment. It saved me from a true hair disaster. I over processed with color and this was the only thing that brought my curls back to life.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I sat home all day waiting for USPS yesterday and my package wasn't delivered. I have plans today and yet I will be here waiting for USPS and UPS to get here. I wish these delivery services would get it together. I pay a lot for shipping and yet the time predicted to receive my items is never correct.


----------



## Britt

Long random thought/vent ... 

I am still surprised at the amount of hair ignorance there is out there among Black women and our hair. I'm not even going to touch on the 'good hair/bad hair'. But just the general lack of knowledge regarding hair, it's sad. I sometimes take for granted that I've been educating myself about hair pretty much all my life. Even before the forums, I pretty much handled my own hair and took care of it. Then the internet came along. I guess in 2014 and with the bottomless amount of information readily available online I still don't understand how some can be so lost about hair? Literally *afraid* to touch their *own *hair, willing to spend HUNDREDS of dollars on a stylist to help them b/c they simply *refuse* to wash their own hair b/c they've never touched or dealt with their own hair. What is in the minds of these women who are afraid of their own hair? I get that not everyone is a board member or sits down and endlessly reads the blogs, I get that --- but afraid to even wash your own hair? I'm teaching you how to do a braid out and you're afraid to braid your own damn hair?!?!?! No idea of what your *own* hair feels like? Instead throwing money away to stylists and depending on them when you treat your own hair as if it's a foreign body part . I don't get it. I've given tons of advice over the years and have had plenty people urge me to start up a business giving skin/hair advice. But I feel like there is already so much information out there that it would be redundant, and honestly I enjoy giving hair advice, it's not something I'd be serious enough to start a business on though. 

I just don't understand how one can be so terribly afraid of their own hair? I don't understand how you continually go to a stylist and let her rip your hair out with bad weaves and you see your hairline receding and you know your stylist ain't ish and you keep going... until, your hair is in totally bad condition and then you seek out another stylist. I had a friend that would rely on stylists mostly for years, then she and I became close and I put her on to diff products and she felt sooooooo liberated . She started to enjoy washing her hair, keeping her $ in her pockets, seeing how her hair started to feel healthier and cleaner. She even spread the love to her family members and they thanked me  

I haven't seen my cousin's real hair in about 14 years. She is always in braids and tacky looking weaves. She told me she's natural underneath her fake hair but she refuses to wear it b/c she says it doesn't look 'done'  and she has no time to be braiding up hair at night for braid outs . This is coming from someone who braids much faster and quicker than the average person since she braids hair for a living. Anyway, I saw her with her natural hair and I literally GASPED. She looked so freshed face, so much more clean and, so _cute_. It's amazing how I've gotten use to her with raggedy weaves/braids over the years that to see her w/o them was such a breath of fresh air.

I say all this to say, I totally support the hair blogs, the hair forums, all the hairnista's out there that are giving information and options for us. I support the hair movement, I really do.


----------



## Aviah

Finally bought some sulfur8, JBCO, scalp oil mix, and MN. Put them together in an applicator bottle and oiled my scalp. I won't join a challenge just yet but this better be worth it. I still hate grease.


----------



## shasha8685

I have the urge to buy a new wig.

It's been awhile....


----------



## WYSIWYG

I trimmed an inch from my ends last Sunday and my hair feels so strong and luxurious now.  Why did I wait so long?  I have to remember: If I prioritize hair health over length, the length will follow.


----------



## naija24

Love not using heat!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

naija24 said:


> Love not using heat!!!



It's way easier than what people think.  As long as you can twist or braid or can use a flexi rod or any type of rollers anyone can do it. Rollers will stretch you hair and drys smoothly


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wonder if I can just do three twists and put a perm rod on the ends will I get the same curly crinkle as doing bantu knots because I can't seem to do  them. I can explain how to do it but my ends always ends up straight and frizzy.  SO can do it better than me but he is more aggressive than me with my hair and I can feel tugging and him trying to get every bit of hair which I don't worry about because I don't want to pull short hairs at the nape. He had did all three the other night and one came a loose and I took my scarf of and redid one and the other two curled perfectly and the one I did was a freaking mess


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have been using komazA lengthening serum and I did a major trim in December and went from apl to cbl and can't wait to relax to I see if there is a difference. And I also did inverting and took nature bounty hair and skin gummed vitamins (it was so delicious , I have to pick some up I ran out of them, I also have to look for the coupon I had as well)


----------



## whiteoleander91

thinking about doing a DC tonight...I might just wait until tomorrow...


----------



## SavannahNatural

Ugh.. my hair is getting snagged on my shirts!  So much for letting it swang this weekend.


----------



## Prettymetty

Im finally starting to "get" my hair. After 1 year of trial and error I figured it out. My hair loves moisture and protein. Olive oil gives me softness and shine. Straight/stretched hair means no breakage or knots. Celie braids are my best bet under my wigs. I wish I had learned these things about my hair sooner. I spent a lot of money on products, but all I really needed was aloe vera juice, glycerin and olive oil


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm officially done with bantu knots, yesterday it was perfectly curled and pretty except one part,  today it looks a mess. im glad i didn't have to go anywhere.  i will stick to twist and braids with perm rods at the end


----------



## Adiatasha

Lilmama1011 said:


> I'm officially done with bantu knots, yesterday it was perfectly curled and pretty except one part,  today it looks a mess. im glad i didn't have to go anywhere.  i will stick to twist and braids with perm rods at the end



Dang I just put some in my hair... I hope the turn out ok


----------



## Lilmama1011

Adiatasha said:


> Dang I just put some in my hair... I hope the turn out ok



I hope it does too


----------



## Tonto

Aviah said:


> Tonto I'm taking the generic version of Wellwoman vitamins. They're for overall health rather than just hair and nails. Take a look here:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000LNCB3U


Thank you!


----------



## topnotch1010

I'm so frustrated with my hair. I've been here for yeeeeaaaaars and haven't made any significant progress. When I moved to TX last year, my hair broke off bad. I never got over it.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

To do my hair or not...that is the question


----------



## veesweets

That year of wigs thinned out my edges a bit, but its been about 5 months and I'm happy to say theyre about 90-95% recovered


----------



## Lurkee

I want to do a corrective relaxer in 8 weeks. I really botched the one I did last week. Right, this is my last moan about that. Moving on.


----------



## Aviah

New growth of box braids is so soft... Gonna sulfur mix my scalp tonight.


----------



## spellinto

I forgot how cute french rolls look on me   For some reason they really flatter my face.  I'm going to give my buns a break for a few days and go back to wearing french rolls for awhile.  I think bunning makes me look a little harsh at times anyway.

I'm 11 weeks post now and my hair feels "okay."  It is soft and fairly detangled, but it looks pretty frizzy for some reason.  I think even though it's soft, it's not necessarily "moisturized" at its fullest potential.  I suspect that deep conditioner isn't cutting it....my hair shouldn't look frizzy less than 48 hours after DCing.  I love their leave-in, so I'm planning on buying the NTM Deep Conditioner Mask in March


----------



## Aviah

Having a love/hate relationship with these braids. Sometimes and with some outfits they look great and I want to keep them for the full 8 weeks. Other times I'm just fed up and miss my hair.


----------



## spellinto

Is it cheesy that I just flat ironed my side tendrils?  

Oh well  they make my face look softer!


----------



## MileHighDiva

topnotch1010 said:


> I'm so frustrated with my hair. I've been here for yeeeeaaaaars and haven't made any significant progress. When I moved to TX last year, my hair broke off bad. I never got over it.



topnotch1010 
Where did you move from?  Do you have hard water in TX?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

I wasn't planning to go to Walmart today, and I wasn't planning to buy hair products. How did I come back with a shampoo, conditioner, and DC . I got L'Oreal Power Moisture shampoo and conditioner, and the Total Repair 5 Damage-Erasing Balm. If I end up really liking these, I'm going to be a little irritated that this line doesn't have a leave-in.


----------



## topnotch1010

MileHighDiva said:


> topnotch1010
> Where did you move from?  Do you have hard water in TX?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



I moved from Jackson, MS. I have no idea if I have hard water or not. After a month of being here in Houston, my hair was so badly broken that I had to cut it from beyond APL to NL.


----------



## MileHighDiva

topnotch1010 said:


> I moved from Jackson, MS. I have no idea if I have hard water or not. After a month of being here in Houston, my hair was so badly broken that I had to cut it from beyond APL to NL.



TopNotch 

I'm on my phone right now, or I'd look it up, but I'm thinking if you buy a filtered shower head and a chelating poo that your hair will snap back.

I just bought the Joico K Pak Clarifying Poo, because it chelates as well.  

It came highly recommended because it doesn't make your hair feel stripped like most clarifying/ chelating poos.  Which is what I loved about my discontinued poo.

Are you a salon head or DYI'er?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

topnotch1010 said:
			
		

> I moved from Jackson, MS. I have no idea if I have hard water or not. After a month of being here in Houston, my hair was so badly broken that I had to cut it from beyond APL to NL.



Houston has hard water. At least from what I remember.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MileHighDiva

topnotch1010

Normally, when people move and their hair and/or skin goes from sugar to something that rhymes with it,   it's the water.  Unless, your Reggie changed.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

topnotch1010 said:


> I moved from Jackson, MS. I have no idea if I have hard water or not. After a month of being here in Houston, my hair was so badly broken that I had to cut it from beyond APL to NL.



oh wow! that's a major difference


----------



## Lilmama1011

i really don't feel like washing my hair today, i don't even know how  i want to do with it in terms of styling it


----------



## Lilmama1011

i always want to try new styles but when i think that it takes me a hour to do simple stuff i end up just doing a twist out and braid out


----------



## Lilmama1011

i wanna do flat twist but half a head and going up into a bun but i can't even do a simple bun


----------



## hnntrr

Washed my braids again tonight. Some hair around the braids were REALLY soft and short and curly. Hopefully its NG and not breakage (it didnt look like breakage but you know). Just wet them and did a cowash. Hoping to keep them in for a month...so far I have had them in for a week. Most likely will have to go through and rebraid soon...mostly just around the edges and redo some larger portions. I may just keep my hair in braids until it gets warm again. Its so much easier to deal with in this cold boston weather.


----------



## youwillrise

i will get back to apl this year
i will get back to apl this year
i will get back to apl this year
i will get back to apl this year
i will get back to apl this year
i will get back to apl this year
i will get back to apl this year
i will get back to apl this year
i will get back to apl this year


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^you will


----------



## SavannahNatural

I never realized how fine my strands are until I got a bit more length!  When I was relaxed all I heard was how thick my hair was.  In comparison to my mom who has thicker strands, but not a thick head of hair.  I was waiting and expecting this massively thick long hair, and have to accept that what I see is what I'll get!  

Not upset, just a realization!


----------



## Harina

But why do I have so much hair coming out of my scalp?


----------



## faithVA

I like cleansing, DCing and detangling my hair. I hate styling my hair  I think it is why I dread wash days.  Maybe with more length, next year will be better.


----------



## topnotch1010

MileHighDiva said:


> TopNotch
> 
> I'm on my phone right now, or I'd look it up, but I'm thinking if you buy a filtered shower head and a chelating poo that your hair will snap back.
> 
> I just bought the Joico K Pak Clarifying Poo, because it chelates as well.
> 
> It came highly recommended because it doesn't make your hair feel stripped like most clarifying/ chelating poos.  Which is what I loved about my discontinued poo.
> 
> Are you a salon head or DYI'er?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF





MileHighDiva said:


> topnotch1010
> 
> Normally, when people move and their hair and/or skin goes from sugar to something that rhymes with it,   it's the water.  Unless, your Reggie changed.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF





Lilmama1011 said:


> oh wow! that's a major difference



Yeah, tell me about it.  It's been a year and I'm still in mourning. 

I'm a DIY but I'm a licensed stylist. I pulled out all of the stops to try to save it, babied my hair, clarified, bunned, moisturized twice a day, and couldn't save it. It's grown a little beyond CBL but that's nowhere near what it was.


----------



## MileHighDiva

topnotch1010

Whew!  Girl, I'm happy you're a licensed stylist!  You know what to do to resuscitate your mane.  

But, run  to Home Depot or Lowes and buy a shower filter to help bring it back to life!  

Let me know if it helps, after you use it to cleanse a few times.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## SavannahNatural

Another search and destroy session... I hope I don't become obsessive!


----------



## topnotch1010

MileHighDiva said:


> topnotch1010
> 
> Whew!  Girl, I'm happy you're a licensed stylist!  You know what to do to resuscitate your mane.
> 
> But, run  to Home Depot or Lowes and buy a shower filter to help bring it back to life!
> 
> Let me know if it helps, after you use it to cleanse a few times.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Will do! Thanks for your help and support MileHighDiva


----------



## cynd

Never say never.  I've gone from hating the idea of wearing a wig, to buying and not wearing wigs, to sitting here obsessively tracking a wig that's being shipped from CHINA! Never woulda thought it.


----------



## ckisland

I have to learn to be gentle when blowdrying. Also, detangling again, right before blowdrying, is a must!! I also need to figure out what kind of heat schedule I can be on because I do love the change. I'm toying with the idea of twice a month, or once a month and seeing how long my hair can last before washing again . I dunno. Once I touch up 4-6 weeks from now, I'll probably keep heat to a once every 3 months thing. I got length goals to meet .

I'm so happy with my progress!!! I'm definitely going to start taking pics every month or two, like that youtube video that was posted. It's a great idea . There's also 10 more months left in the year. That means a possible 5 more inches of growth!!!! Oh I am so excited


----------



## BranwenRosewood

ckisland

Are you going to stay relaxed? I though you were going to get locs in a few months.


----------



## ckisland

BranwenRosewood said:


> ckisland
> 
> Are you going to stay relaxed? I though you were going to get locs in a few months.


For now, I want to stay relaxed and enjoy seeing my length . I was strongly considering locs because I was frustrated with how my relaxed hair came out. It wasn't what I was expected, so I couldn't imagine continuing with the process. Also I had remnants of Natural Hair Guilt , so I felt bad for not having my "real" hair . Yeah, I'm glad I'm over that . Then the more I thought about locs, and paid more attention to the one's I saw in person. I realized that they fascinate me for a few minutes and then my mind wanders elsewhere .


----------



## Frizzyb

Ok so I've had a lot of shedding these last 2 or 3 months. Was at apl my first mini goal and dang proud of it!!! Whhhhyyyy did I just measure and I've lost 2 to 3 inches!!!! I am soooo through right now. One step foward 3 steps back can anything just anything not give me grief right now??? I know it's just hair but dang I want results. I bet you this I'm throwing that bottle of sulphur oil away. Just didn't work for me


----------



## SuchaLady

I cant wait to do my hair like this!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I need to quit being so doggone lazy about my hair....


----------



## BranwenRosewood

SuchaLady said:


> I cant wait to do my hair like this!



I want long hair just so I can do styles like this.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just got the s curl no drip. I like how it sprays and that it's has slip.  I feel like i lost less hair being that I have 9 weeks of new growth.  Next time I will part and add some so that it can pen et rate even more, who knows it might make me lose even less hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair is so much thicker now, it feels great to say that. I dampen my hair with my conditioner, oil and water mixture, moisturizer  and seal and comb it thoroughly through and my relaxed hair looks like blow dried natural hair, I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## ChasingBliss

All I have to say is that men's rogaine is NO JOKE for the edges. I have been using it since October of 2013 (morn and evening) and I began to see results before the 4 month mark. And it is so not true about it not working for hairline. YES IT DOES. Im just mad I hesitated for a year prior to my derm telling me to use it before considering other options.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I feel like chopping my hair off and starting over.


----------



## Ogoma

ChasingBliss said:


> All I have to say is that men's rogaine is NO JOKE for the edges. I have been using it since October of 2013 (morn and evening) and I began to see results before the 4 month mark. And it is so not true about it not working for hairline. YES IT DOES. Im just mad I hesitated for a year prior to my derm telling me to use it before considering other options.



Interesting. I might get it to fill in my over-plucked eyebrows.


----------



## ChasingBliss

Ogoma said:


> Interesting. I might get it to fill in my over-plucked eyebrows.



I was considering it for my brows too.


----------



## Aviah

Three weeks in, 3 (or 5) weeks to go. I'm going to try to make it 5 and get an inch out of these braids. Might get more growth if this sulfur mix kicks in like it did for so many others.


----------



## ckisland

tapioca_pudding said:


> I feel like chopping my hair off and starting over.



Stop It!!!  If we keep chopping our hair, we'll never see progress.


----------



## Ogoma

Tamanu oil smells foul. Foul, foul, foul. I am going to keep using it on my legs at night and my spots, but definitely not on hair that I am not washing off daily. It is haunting me.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

This PBN Moisture Milk and Hair Butter have my hair soft and shiny. Now why do I have alllll this other stuff.

Oh yes. I'm a recovering pj.


----------



## JosieLynn

I just might be a wig addict. But they're just so easy and let me change up my style in minutes. I'm in love lol I think I might just wig it til WSL


----------



## wheezy807

I've been watching a lot of youtube natural hairstyle tutorials.  Can't wait to attempt one next wash day.


----------



## Lilmama1011

The conditioner made my hair soft but something made my hair feel strange after. I don't know if it was the curling souffle or the s curl. While combing my hair it felt almost clean , hopefully it doesn't feel that way tomorrow and I hope it dry tomorrow and I don't have to sit under the dryer, I hate the dryer. Even when deep conditioning I'm like so moody


----------



## Lilmama1011

I tried something different with detangling today and I lost a little less than normal. I usually comb the conditioner in and then go under the dryer or let it sit. This time after Co washing I applied it with out combing it through so the conditioner would take first and then detangled and styled.  I didn't like it because I don't like taming it before styling, but I might have to do that because I did lose less hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have a feeling my hair is going to take a long time to dry. I think I used to much curl souffle


----------



## Lissa0821

I have a love hate relationship with trimming my hair.  I hate even seeing any of my hair being cut off but I love the smoothness and fullness I get once I am done.   My curls pop again.    I still have several inches of no lye relaxer ends from using Mizani I will be so happy when they are completely gone.


----------



## Embyra

I can't take it!!!
I haven't been hair shopping since before October I can't take it anymore !!!!!

Come this Friday I'm going all in I already have my stuff lined up in my basket ready to go!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I need to perfect my braidout or twist out for this summer.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

ckisland said:


> Stop It!!!  If we keep chopping our hair, we'll never see progress.



ckisland

I knooooooowwwww lol some days tho, it's hard!!   Im not gonna chop tho, I'm gonna stick it out!


----------



## ckisland

tapioca_pudding said:


> ckisland
> 
> I knooooooowwwww lol some days tho, it's hard!!   Im not gonna chop tho, I'm gonna stick it out!


Yay!!! That's the spirit! We got this thing


----------



## Beany

Waiting on a DB sale. I shouldn't be tryna buy nothing else, but...


----------



## Meritamen

So there is a new lady on my team at work. As soon as I saw her hair all my thoughts about relaxing my hair pretty much became null. She was wearing a braid out and her hair appeared to be BSL even in a stretched state.
I want my hair to look like that as it gets longer.


----------



## ms.tatiana

My edges are filling in nicely & I'm so excited


----------



## Ogoma

Really enjoying formulating products for my face and body. I can't wait until I use up my hair stash so I can move on to hair stuff. It is so much fun. I have been making small amounts so I can use it up and make more. Testing and using different ingredients.


----------



## Funmiloves

So rather than my usual mix of scurl, aloe vera juice and castor oil, I'm playing about with mix of aloe vera juice and just water for my leave in daily spray, so far so good


----------



## ckisland

Weaves, like loaded makeup and push up bras, are such an unfair advantage. But such is life LOL!!! I just need to get my hair game together so I can turn heads with a head of hair that's all mine


----------



## Embyra

Crap hair website doesn't deliver on weekends !!!!
Urgh great I don't want to wait another week to do my hair and deep condition !!!
Sigh


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

So... I was thinking about having twists reinstalled in my hair after wearing it straight for 2 weeks as a break.  But I got invited to this great networking opportunity so it looks like I'll be straightening it again on my next wash day.


----------



## ckisland

LOL @ these Sally's coupons!!! Sales on relaxers, natural hair products and black hair lines!! Ahhh yeah it's the Black History Month sale . This stand dryer is mighty tempting though


----------



## flyygirlll2

ckisland said:


> LOL @ these Sally's coupons!!! Sales on relaxers, natural hair products and black hair lines!! Ahhh yeah it's the Black History Month sale . This stand dryer is mighty tempting though



Lol...you know what I can't even complain even though I know I need to have a seat and hide my credit card.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

How does a package that's due to arrive in  NJ, ship from NY, only to go to FLA  and turn around and ship to NJ ?

USPS , I see why you're closing down so many offices.


----------



## naija24

So I'm doing my first search and destroy today. Should I do this while my hair is wet or dry? I need an immediate response before I get in the shower lol


----------



## flyygirlll2

naija24 said:


> So I'm doing my first search and destroy today. Should I do this while my hair is wet or dry? I need an immediate response before I get in the shower lol



I would do it while dry just because hair stretches while it's wet, so IMO it's better to be done on dry hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> naija24;19713333[/USER]]So I'm doing my first search and destroy today. Should I do this while my hair is wet or dry? I need an immediate response before I get in the shower lol



It doesn't matter. It just depends on which is easier. It is probably easier dry but I have done it both ways.


----------



## flyygirlll2

faithVA said:


> It doesn't matter. It just depends on which is easier. It is probably easier dry but I have done it both ways.



True.  It's easier on dry hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Anyone besides me notice the influx of beautiful natural hair in commercials lately? I feel like our image is slowly being transformed from the western/European look to our natural look. 

I know it's not major but I noticed a significant leading commercial AA ladies w/ various curl patterns in commercials. Yay!!! Progress!


----------



## naija24

TamaraShaniece said:


> Anyone besides me notice the influx of beautiful natural hair in commercials lately? I feel like our image is slowly being transformed from the western/European look to our natural look.
> 
> I know it's not major but I noticed a significant leading commercial AA ladies w/ various curl patterns in commercials. Yay!!! Progress!



I noticed as well but there ain't not 4z on tv yet.


----------



## naija24

Did my first search and destroy. I hope I did it right! I basically looked for any ends that were really rough or hard for my comb to get through and then I snipped it off. Probably snipped about .25-.5 inches off in the areas that I could see which is basically my sides, front and nape. 

WHAT A DIFFERENCE!! My hair feels nice and thick and looks way fuller, which is awesome. I didn't have that much to snip off and it doesn't look any shorter really. I'm glad I parted ways with those crappy ends. I can see now how it is addictive to trim! I probably will trim again before summer since I am really trying to watch my ends this winter. It's been brutal.

Gonna moisture and seal my ends and head to the boyfriend's house feeling like a million bucks!


----------



## spellinto

- delete -


----------



## Aviah

Leave these braids in another four weeks, or take them out for this interview? They'll be in a month tomorrow. Hmmmm.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was sleeping on s curl. I got two days ago and love it. Went to reset my hair and combing through. My new growth was so easy and my new growth was soft and I lost very little hair. I wouldn't be surprised that it was only shedded hair. I have found my new moisturizer and it's under 5 dollars! But the only thing is that it's a very wet moisturizer. So I can only use it if I'm willing to wet and set my hair every night and I don't think I will do that with a fresh relaxer. But then again I would have to worry about my new growth being soft because u wouldn't have none


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I kinda want to put in some box braids instead of twists next time. I loved the way Kerri Hilson had hers.


----------



## naturalagain2

Using the banana clip to bun is a savior! Very comfortable.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Damn ,Reve Essentials is closing down.


----------



## brownb83

I have to just say no to color on relaxed hair.

Ah well


----------



## Ogoma

shawnyblazes said:


> Damn ,Reve Essentials is closing down.



That is sad. The marketplace is getting a bit crowded so not surprised though.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I waste SO much time deciding what to do with my hair. 

I'm going to buy a bagel with lox and by the time I get back I'm doing something with this hair! Straightening/roller set or chunky twists. 

Maybe I should straighten. For the first time! I've been itching to do it and if I don't do it while it's cold, I'll do something crazy like straighten in August.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ogoma said:


> That is sad. The marketplace is getting a bit crowded so not surprised though.



That leave in and deep conditioner were the truth.  So was their creme.  Affordable and worked.  So glad my hair can work with anything but man,  I really liked this line Ogoma


----------



## Babygrowth

I love watching mo knows hair on YouTube!  I feel very confident trimming my hair using her techniques. Can't wait until April or May when I take this sew in out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I have a question for anyone who has used Inphenom mist hair treatment leave in, does it dry out your hair? I'm asking because I just received it today and noticed sulfates were listed in the ingredient list. I've heard good things about this product hence my purchase, but I don't want any adverse effects.

TIA


----------



## ChasingBliss

Cannot wait to use my Instyler. Should have arrived today. Im praying it will work on my natural hair.


----------



## spellinto

The stores near my campus didn't sell the NTM Shampoo.  I almost picked up a large bottle of Aphogee's Deep Moisture Shampoo, but I didn't want to pay about $9 for the large bottle if I've never tried it before.  I did buy a bottle of V05 Moisture Milks Shampoo from the dollar store...I've tried it before but I can't remember if it was actually moisturizing for my hair.  If not...well, I needed a clarifying shampoo anyway.  It's a good buy regardless


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't know what to do now, because it's takes forever for that s curl to dry. Its a great moisturizer for my new growth but when I go to take the three twist out it slightly wet and I don't have a curl. It's a slightly wavy look and my ponytail is just above my dollar and I don't like it hanging like that and I can't do a high ponytail to save my life


----------



## flyygirlll2

Lilmama1011 said:


> I don't know what to do now, because it's takes forever for that s curl to dry. Its a great moisturizer for my new growth but when I go to take the three twist out it slightly wet and I don't have a curl. It's a slightly wavy look and my ponytail is just above my dollar and I don't like it hanging like that and I can't do a high ponytail to save my life



That's why I stopped using s curl because at first it feels great as far as moisture for new growth.. But after a while that wet sticky feeling on my hair bothered me. I just use Darcy's Lemongrass Transitioning cream now.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

They should've left the CurlyNikki forum alone....


----------



## HanaKuroi

cwmarie said:
			
		

> They should've left the CurlyNikki forum alone....



I can't post from my phone. I can't find anything. It is a mess.  If it ain't broke don't fix it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## oneastrocurlie

HanaKuroi said:


> I can't post from my phone. I can't find anything. It is a mess.  If it ain't broke don't fix it.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



So true. Nothing was wrong with it. I don't like the new layout and I don't like tap talk. Apparently no one else does either cause it dead as a door nail over there.


----------



## lux10023

had an awesome appt/ hair session with dickey from Hair Rules yesterday..

yoshi and monique are also amazing!! lemme say this--they know what their doing regarding natural hair and hair in general...

i was in and out in 2 hours--and my hair looks flawless--buttttttt its back under my lacefront since its so cold out!!!

they've got a customer!!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

working on perfecting some eco custard. eco + safflower oil + shea butter seems to be a good mix...definition is amazing. let's see how this test patch dries.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I'm really loving my Eco custard mix. I think this is a hit. My test patch is drying very soft and defined. And I love the type of definition it gives. My wavy hair looks great and my coily hair is defined...it's usually either or for me: my wavy hair looks really limp but my coils look awesome; my coils are a frizzy poof cloud and my waves look perky lol

The real test will be to see how this stuff rinses out. Either way, I'm glad I tried this. If the shea rinses out funny, I'll try other butters...I can't wait to get my hands on some avocado butter, I've reeeally been wanting to try it.


ETA: I ended up applying it to my whole head. Here is a pic of the curl definition. I really like this stuff lol


----------



## bronzephoenix

Fondling the little piece I bc'd in my nape this morning before work... It feels so juicy & luscious.  Got me thinking about going back to a twa! Can't decide if I want length or texture right now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm loving this s curl, keeps my hair moist, too moist that when I take the rollers out it's still moist and I don't have a curl, maybe because I use the small perm rods, trying flexi rods and we will see if I have actual curls. I am using the s curl every two days but I think I can get a way with 3 or 4


----------



## Nix08

If I keep up this neglect 2014 will be the year of a major set back


----------



## Beany

SO MUCH good info in the archives!

[URL=http://gifsoup.com/view/387216/deon-cole-take-notes.html][IMG]http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view/387216/deon-cole-take-notes-o.gif[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]


----------



## HanaKuroi

Nix08 said:
			
		

> If I keep up this neglect 2014 will be the year of a major set back



Nope. You are going to change your ways. You aren't having any setbacks. 

What dc are you using today? I know you use Millcreek Keratin. When was the last time you used it?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> Lilmama1011;19723715[/USER]]I'm loving this s curl, keeps my hair moist, too moist that when I take the rollers out it's still moist and I don't have a curl, maybe because I use the small perm rods, trying flexi rods and we will see if I have actual curls. I am using the s curl every two days but I think I can get a way with 3 or 4



It is going to be difficult to keep a curl and use s curl due to the amount of glycerin in it. Glycerin and curls aren't a good combination.


----------



## Adiatasha

Why am I sitting in the salon getting a dominican blow out?

So much for my long hair... Sigh.


----------



## JaneBond007

Tutorials on YT are hardly tutorials anymore.  People make easy talking vids for that Google money.  Even if they show you something, they talk 1/2way through the video.  I'm impatient...stop talking and start showing.


----------



## Angelicus

Everyone's hair on this board is so long!


----------



## Blairx0

JaneBond007 said:


> Tutorials on YT are hardly tutorials anymore.  People make easy talking vids for that Google money.  Even if they show you something, they talk 1/2way through the video.  I'm impatient...stop talking and start showing.



I feel you. I don't even watch tutorial anymore. I type blog with all my searches so I can read and not listen to endless chatter


----------



## Nix08

HanaKuroi you are too sweet  You're right I do use millcreek.  Let me put it in right now!


----------



## mcgheeola

Washed my hair with Aubrey Honey Suckle Rose shampoo.I I'm 14  months in my transition but the shampoo had my hair in knots.I think that ill cowash to see if that helps.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Nix08 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi you are too sweet  You're right I do use millcreek.  Let me put it in right now!



I am thinking about using my Millcreek now. 

We are not on this hair journey alone. We have to encourage each other. Our hair will improve in health and length this year! We are not having setbacks.  We are  going forward!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Saludable84

HanaKuroi said:


> I am thinking about using my Millcreek now.   We are not on this hair journey alone. We have to encourage each other. Our hair will improve in health and length this year! We are not having setbacks.  We are  going forward!  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Millcreek is really good. I highly recommend this product. The keratin conditioner had my hair on point. Can't wait to be back on it.


----------



## ms.blue

I want to start using henna and indigo.   I want super dark and thick hair.


----------



## Babygrowth

Nix08 said:


> HanaKuroi you are too sweet  You're right I do use millcreek.  Let me put it in right now!





HanaKuroi said:


> I am thinking about using my Millcreek now.
> 
> We are not on this hair journey alone. We have to encourage each other. Our hair will improve in health and length this year! We are not having setbacks.  We are  going forward!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y





Saludable84 said:


> Millcreek is really good. I highly recommend this product. The keratin conditioner had my hair on point. Can't wait to be back on it.



I just bought Millcreek Keratin! I can't wait to use it. Y'all got me excited about it!


----------



## Babygrowth

This girl just said organic hair products is not for everyone because it made her hair to thick... huh?  I will take that problem.  Thanks. Smh lol...


----------



## shasha8685

I got myself a new wig!  I'm venturing into the world of lacefronts now....


----------



## shasha8685

This is the new wig. Still trying to determine how I feel about it.


----------



## TraciChanel

Are cornrows the same as "canerows"? If so, who calls cornrows canerows? Is it a east coast, west coast thing? I'm east coast, btw. And we say cornrows. Just wondering


----------



## MileHighDiva

TraciChanel said:


> Are cornrows the same as "canerows"? If so, who calls cornrows canerows? Is it a east coast, west coast thing? I'm east coast, btw. And we say cornrows. Just wondering



TraciChanel  They're the same thing.  We call them cornrows in Colorado, too.  I was told previously that people in the SE and Caribbean grow sugar, not corn thus the difference in terminology.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Angelicus said:


> Everyone's hair on this board is so long!



nope, not mine  but keep the positivity flowing lol


----------



## TraciChanel

MileHighDiva said:


> TraciChanel  They're the same thing.  We call them cornrows in Colorado, too.  I was told previously that people in the SE and Caribbean grow sugar, not corn thus the difference in terminology.  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Thanks MileHighDiva!


----------



## veesweets

Im thinking the best time to slow down on hair purchases is between July (after independence day) and black friday. There doesn't seem to be as many sales to tempt me during that time. Couple back to school/Halloween/random sales here and there, but they usually aren't that big since companies are preparing (well..they SHOULD be preparing  ) for the black friday madness. First half of the year is almost impossible. 

I mean I'm basically doing a no buy now but thats only because fitness stuff and travel plans hijacked my funds. Its a cake walk when you're broke


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I want to invest in a splitender because I will trim inches without a second thought until after I've cut, but I fear it doesn't trim enough. 

My fine hair is prone to splits & I've gotta stay on top of them. I don't like the fact that a replacement blade is just about half the price of the tool though.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva

I refuse to have struggle hair this year. I came to this realization after I spent 3 hrs. washing, detangling and blow drying my hair yesterday. This means: no more wash-and-goes, sleeping on my hair w/out bonnet, being lazy with moisturizing and trimming.

I went to the salon today and watched 2in. of progress cut away because I got lazy. I then took it out on my hair last night because it got tangled from the mess I created. The struggle was real in my bathroom last night, trying to get the knots and tangles out. I gave up.  So now I sit here with hair 2in. shorter, BUT my hair  IS healthier than it was last year.

I know now what I have to do to reach my goal of BSL. My main focus now it keeping my ends moisturized.


----------



## HanaKuroi

mcgheeola said:
			
		

> Washed my hair with Aubrey Honey Suckle Rose shampoo.I I'm 14  months in my transition but the shampoo had my hair in knots.I think that ill cowash to see if that helps.



The Aubrey shampoos are all terrible except the swimmers shampoo. Stick to the conditioners only.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have never experienced a moisturizer so moisturizing like s curl. It guess when I apply it, I need to do several perm rods or flexi rods because my hair never drys into a curl, it looks like wet a d wavy hair but it's not wet, it's like when I touch it feels kind of cold like it can be wet but not wet to touch, just weird. My hair stays moist . Tonight I just applied oil and didn't feel like i was even close to feeling like I should moisturize. My relaxed and new growth is very soft


----------



## SlimPickinz

Let me rub some castor oil on my edges. My left side is thinning. I need to wrap the opposite direction from now on.


----------



## nerdography

I find that I'm no longer interested in hair like I used to be. I haven't even looked at or bought any hair products since December. 

I've been natural, relaxed, and texlaxed. Long and short. The only thing I haven't done to my hair is dye it. But,  that doesn't sound interesting at the moment. Oh well, I'm just going to focus one the health of my hair and not worry about length. 

I guess since I've reached my goal of hip length my over all interest is gone.


----------



## Lilmama1011

nerdography said:


> I find that I'm no longer interested in hair like I used to be. I haven't even looked at or bought any hair products since December.
> 
> I've been natural, relaxed, and texlaxed. Long and short. The only thing I haven't done to my hair is dye it. But,  that doesn't sound interesting at the moment. Oh well, I'm just going to focus one the health of my hair and not worry about length.
> 
> I guess since I've reached my goal of hip length my over all interest is gone.



You betta go do a style that us short to medium length can't do and be grateful :rollseyes: lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

nerdography said:


> I find that I'm no longer interested in hair like I used to be. I haven't even looked at or bought any hair products since December.
> 
> I've been natural, relaxed, and texlaxed. Long and short. The only thing I haven't done to my hair is dye it. But,  that doesn't sound interesting at the moment. Oh well, I'm just going to focus one the health of my hair and not worry about length.
> 
> I guess since I've reached my goal of hip length my over all interest is gone.



She had the nerve to throw in she is hip length :rollseyes: real hard


----------



## Nix08

Lilmama1011 said:


> She had the nerve to throw in she is hip length :rollseyes: real hard



You know  I was reading along nodding my head in agreement until I got to the last line  *went away with tears in my eyes*


----------



## Ogoma

^^^ I was about to reply 'I agree'. Until I read 'hip length' and decided to stay in my lane.   Chile you have earned the right to lose interest in your hair.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

SD Destination Hydration smells like Pepto-Bismol to me.


----------



## Saludable84

BranwenRosewood said:


> SD Destination Hydration smells like Pepto-Bismol to me.



 

It never gave me purpose.


----------



## divachyk

nerdography said:


> I find that I'm no longer interested in hair like I used to be. I haven't even looked at or bought any hair products since December.  I've been natural, relaxed, and texlaxed. Long and short. The only thing I haven't done to my hair is dye it. But,  that doesn't sound interesting at the moment. Oh well, I'm just going to focus one the health of my hair and not worry about length.  I guess since I've reached my goal of hip length my over all interest is gone.


 wowzers


----------



## Froreal3

nerdography said:


> I find that I'm no longer interested in hair like I used to be. I haven't even looked at or bought any hair products since December.
> 
> I've been natural, relaxed, and texlaxed. Long and short. The only thing I haven't done to my hair is dye it. But,  that doesn't sound interesting at the moment. Oh well, I'm just going to focus one the health of my hair and not worry about length.
> 
> I guess since I've reached my goal of *hip length* my over all interest is gone.




The hayle? You know what?! 

Anyway, I'd need picture proof of that statement.


----------



## MileHighDiva

nerdography

I want to see the HL hair porn! Please post pix or direct me to the thread with pix etc. I can't wait to have your issue.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva

BranwenRosewood said:


> SD Destination Hydration smells like Pepto-Bismol to me.



I thought it was supposed to smell like watermelons.  I contemplated buying some for summer, but I don't use rinse outs.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Thinking about doing my hair tomorrow. I usually wash in Saturday but I washed last week Monday so I am waiting a full week but want to wash now but don't want to commit staying in the house


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:


> Thinking about doing my hair tomorrow. I usually wash in Saturday but I washed last week Monday so I am waiting a full week but want to wash now but don't want to commit staying in the house



I still ended up staying in the house anyway


----------



## Aviah

Getting way too caught up on length. I can't keep these in for another 4 weeks, I haven't trimmed in at least three months and need to let my hair rest between long term styles. Its way easier to apply my sulfur mix while in PSs but its not worth the crappy end's I'll have.


----------



## Nix08

Lhcf is now blocked at work. .. well they give 60 minutes of quota time but still


----------



## LivingInPeace

Why do people call twist outs and braid outs protective styles? I thought protective styles keep your ends protected.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

A year sounds so far away. I hope I can make it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have a feeling I will not be getting my new Camille Rose products in time before I install my next protective style, which is this Saturday.


----------



## Philippians413

My hand in hair syndrome is back. I blame Shescentit, Pura Body Naturals, and Anabelle's Perfect Blends.


----------



## growingbrown

I'm needing a change.... I am about to color my hair at the end of the week. Highlights only. I hope it turns out right. Wish me luck.


----------



## spellinto

I was trying to squeeze in a deep conditioning session for awhile now. I finally found a chance to condition tonight.  I feel so much more relaxed   I think deep conditioning is a bit therapeutic for me


----------



## xu93texas

I really like this cut/style.


----------



## toaster

Can you dry a wash and go underneath a Pibbs? I know you can dry your hair under a hooded dryer but I'm worried about the upward flow. They wouldn't send a hairnet with the dryer if you could just sit underneath it... right?


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I just watched a hair vid on YouTube & now I have the craziest urge to dc && play in my hair. I must resist !

Seems like HIH disease in on the rise for some reason though


----------



## ImanAdero

xu93texas said:


> I really like this cut/style.



Folks gonna have to stop tempting me with all these tapered cut photos!!!

::note to self:: get to WL ASAP so you can do whatever you want with your hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Going to henna tomorrow, have to prepare everything tonight


----------



## AryaStarr258

I wish I would have thought about this whole going natural thing a little bit better.

If I had, I wouldn't have relaxed the 8 months of new growth I had back in December.

Oh well. [Pretends to know what to do with 1 inch of hair]


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I wish it was Friday already. 
I want to just do these braids and not have to deal with dis new growth.


----------



## KinkyRN

After seeing so many people rave about the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie for moisture I am trying to figure out why I don't have any.


----------



## havilland

I did a two step treatment and hopped in an out of the shower three times yesterday!  A girl can only be so clean. Jeesh!

My hair is happy though....she just oughta be.


----------



## Tonto

One month and 1/4 before I remove that sew in. My scalp is so itchy! I'm going to wash my hair this week end and take my time while doing it.


----------



## Saludable84

When did carols daughter come to target? I rarely get to target so I wouldn't know. The prices are much cheaper than a few years ago and the packaging is totally changed.


----------



## Lilmama1011

bout to wash and henna my hair and deep condition after. its been sitting over night for 11 hours it should stain real nicely


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Whenever SO and I are watching a movie or tv he either asks 'is that a hat' (wig) or turns to me with a questioning look until I tell him if it's real hair, wig or weave. If he guesses correct he's like YES! Like he won something smh.

I have created a monster.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I wanna be natural NOWWWWWWWWWWWWW.  Like NOW. I don't wanna wait a year.

I also don't want a TWA again, so....... yeah.  Here we go.

THinking about getting Sen.twists to get me through a couple months here and there.  Plus I workout every morning and Im so tired of wearing a boring ponytail; with the twists I could do some styles.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i don't see how some could do henna every week or two weeks,  this process takes to long. im doing 4hrs instead of 5 and still have to deep condition,  i will be under the dryer for 15 min instead of a 1hr without heat deep conditioning session


----------



## ImanAdero

Saludable84 said:


> When did carols daughter come to target? I rarely get to target so I wouldn't know. The prices are much cheaper than a few years ago and the packaging is totally changed.



They put it on Instagram like.. Yesterday! So it's brand new. 

It's good to know the price is much lower though!


----------



## shasha8685

Looks like I will be relaxing my hair since I can't find a stylist around here.....


----------



## Jace032000

I wish I wasn't such a PJ….**sigh**


----------



## Smiley79

Omg where has henna been all my life?!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Smiley79 said:


> Omg where has henna been all my life?!



you just did it today?Smiley79 if so we are henna twins, just rinsed it out about to deep condition


----------



## Lilmama1011

dang i used a half bottle of a new v05, my hair looks different like smoother.  my hair don't feel dry it feels ok so about to deep condition


----------



## Lilmama1011

im glad i found a Indian store so i can pay under 3 dollars for my henna so which means i can three every  months like clock work lol. next time SO helping me or doing it himself, its a long process. i wonder if i will see a difference in color since i let it release color for like 12 hrs


----------



## Smiley79

Lilmama1011 said:


> you just did it today?Smiley79 if so we are henna twins, just rinsed it out about to deep condition



No, I did it Saturday overnight into Sunday. And this time I used coconut milk with my Nupur 9 henna....all I can say is wow. My hair feels fuller, stronger and a little softer, and my curl/wave pattern seems a bit more defined. Henna is very time consuming but its worth every minute.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm glad I decided to deep condition because I found so much residue from the henna


----------



## naija24

my curlies are finally popping out. so happy!! i'm kind of anxious about stretching. i know i can do 8-10 weeks comfortably but I am also itching to stretch because I saw such awesome growth from doing so. stretching being 16 weeks. 

I think avoiding heat is helping a lot. Also avoiding salons. I don't really mind as much that my hair isn't salon perfect after every wash either.

PRAYING that I finally reach my coveted goal of shoulder length by Memorial Day!! I only need 1.5 more inches.

I'm APL in 4 more inches. DYING. WILL TAKE FOREVER


----------



## Smiley79

Lilmama1011 how are you liking henna so far? 
My biggest annoyance with it is the rinsing out part, lol. It seems never-ending.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Smiley79 said:


> Lilmama1011 how are you liking henna so far?
> My biggest annoyance with it is the rinsing out part, lol. It seems never-ending.



I like the outcome . It makes my hair look healthier, that last time I did it I believe it was November or December but I was too lazy to order. The whole process is long. Sitting it out for hours waiting for the color to release, applying this thick henna on my hair, waiting another 4 to 5 hours, it's just a very long process for me. And rinsing is crazy. When I do look wile I'm rinsing it's henna all over in the tub  Smiley79


----------



## Smiley79

Lol yea I hear you. But let me tell you this joke! My hair seems to have gotten darker sine henna. That's strange weird because I expected some sort of color change. Oh well.

Yes the time issue is major, lol.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I will be 10 weeks a little before the 20th, but I want to follow the lunar method of cutting and the ultimate lengthening stage is march 20th. I will definitely only pick up the scissors on that day regardless if I relax before,  I'm only dusting anyway


----------



## Lilmama1011

Smiley79 said:


> Lol yea I hear you. But let me tell you this joke! My hair seems to have gotten darker sine henna. That's strange weird because I expected some sort of color change. Oh well.
> 
> Yes the time issue is major, lol.



It looks like that for my hair too but my hair is wet so i never trust the color when it's wet. They say when you henna not to wet your hair for a couple of days because it needs to set with its real color,  so it might lighten up in a few days Smiley79


----------



## Lilmama1011

That was the longest 15 minutes of my life under that dryer. I really can't stand dryers


----------



## bronzephoenix

*That antsy feeling when you thought you were going to finish a product BUT even after being ridiculously heavy handed, there's still one use left*

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

bronzephoenix said:


> *That antsy feeling when you thought you were going to finish a product BUT even after being ridiculously heavy handed, there's still one use left*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I know what you mean and the amount left isn't even enough to do a whole head but if you use it now it will be way to much bronzephoenix


----------



## Superfly Sister

I'm obsessed with TK Wonder's  hair...


----------



## faithVA

Superfly Sister said:


> I'm obsessed with TK Wonder's  hair...



Beautiful...


----------



## ronie

Superfly Sister said:


> I'm obsessed with TK Wonder's  hair...



Beautiful hair with such perfect hairline.


----------



## flyygirlll2

My edges look like they need a moment of silence :-(   I had bought the Paltas hair treatment a while back and I started using it for the past 2 weeks. I'm seeing some little curls coming in so I'm hopeful for now.


----------



## melissa-bee

I've decided to stop this non combing nonsense because I have been natural for over 3 years and I'm still cbl. Combing or not combing is not the thing stunting my progress.


----------



## Atdow71

The other day I was talking to my good friend, she's dominican and trying to perfect her bantu knot out.  I sent her links to some yt videos including Mahogany Curls.  She said " Oh her hair is so pretty, she must be mixed"
I told her yeah, Jessica has said in a past video she's black mixed w/ more black.  I wish people would stop thinking that black women can only have long hair if they're mixed.


----------



## Tonto

I couldn't go longer anymore... I washed my weave and my hair yesterday after going swimming...hopefully the fact that I exercise regularly, do the inversion method, drink a lot of water -as usual- and drink my bamboo tea everyday will have its effect on my growth.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I started a braided updo last week in an attempt to ps for a while, but never finished it. I think I'm the queen of making in-between hairdos work which is why I rarely finish a style on my own head. LMBO !


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

DMV ladies, oyin products are in the Columbia Heights target! 
I'm so excited to go home and moisturize my hair lol.


----------



## sunnieb

Have honey in my hair but falling asleep.  Not good.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## janeemat

sunnieb said:


> Have honey in my hair but falling asleep. Not good.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


 
 Hi Sunnieb............I have been mia but miss you!!!


----------



## janeemat

Lately all I have been thinking is I am tired of relaxing my hair and COLORING my.  I am really thinking about embracing whatever grows out of my head but the process of arriving there is tiresome to think about it.  I am torn because my hair has done soooo good the past yearerplexed


----------



## sunnieb

janeemat said:


> Hi Sunnieb............I have been mia but miss you!!!



Hey!   Where ya been?  janeemat 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## janeemat

sunnieb said:


> Hey! Where ya been? @janeemat
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


 
 Busy moving out my old house and now building my new house.  I have not had much time lately for the forum.  I have just been peeking in and out.


----------



## janeemat

sunnieb I am up tonight because I did a cowash on 15 wks post hair and did a quick rollerset.


----------



## divachyk

My new camera has my attention at the present, thus I kinda feel like I'm in a hair slump.


----------



## krissyhair

divachyk said:


> My new camera has my attention at the present, thus I kinda feel like I'm in a hair slump.



Are you in a hair slump because you've been paying so much attention to your new camera that you neglected your hair? Why not combine the two hobbies and take some hair pics?


----------



## Daughter

Still vacillating between keeping the increasingly numerous greys or reaching for the dye... I have henna and a semi permanent dye in the bathroom cupboard *sigh*


----------



## fatimablush

just wondering if there are any youtubers over 40 with long natural hair.


----------



## veesweets

Right when I think wash n gos will be my new friend, nope! Until I have enough length to loosely pineapple or something it's a no for multi day hair. The next day it's all smushed on the sides but if it try to pull it back down the hair just gets frizzy. When I put it in a puff overnight the back gets too stretched and just looks like straight hair in comparison. Looked extraaa crazy lol


----------



## Prettymetty

This morning dh told me that in his dreams my hair is "down my back" like it was when we met. I was relaxed then...I big chopped with no transition and now im apl, but I practically live in a bonnet and celie braids. I was already impatient to get back to mbl. Now this just got real


----------



## Aviah

Eight more days in these braids!

It's obvious I'm itching to get them out. 6 weeks with my hand in hair self is a miracle.


----------



## Napp

I don't feel as into hair like i used to. i guess its because i am on cruise mode. It just doesn't seem like a big deal to me any more. I dont even want to continue charting my journey or blogging anymore. i just want to live my life and my hair be an after thought.


----------



## Rocky91

Napp said:


> I don't feel as into hair like i used to. i guess its because i am on cruise mode. It just doesn't seem like a big deal to me any more. I dont even want to continue charting my journey or blogging anymore. i just want to live my life and my hair be an after thought.



I am right there with you. I just don't care at all.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0

Napp said:


> I don't feel as into hair like i used to. i guess its because i am on cruise mode. It just doesn't seem like a big deal to me any more. I dont even want to continue charting my journey or blogging anymore. i just want to live my life and my hair be an after thought.



Sad. I loved your blog too


----------



## Destiny9109

I know my leave out is going to be jacked up when I take this weave out, I blend that mug by any means necessary. 

That's terrible, I know
I'm trying to weave it up until at least bsl.


----------



## Arian

I keep cutting my hair.  Meh.  I get bored.


----------



## ckisland

The salon I went to sent me an email about a special they're having on weave installs and hair. Why did one of the clients look like she was wearing a damn hair coat?!  There is no reason to have that much weave on your head!!! I know it's been cold in GA, but bundling yourself in Brazilian hair is a bit extra


----------



## Beany

I have bask silk and honey latte (southern tea scent) marinating in my hair (with a little tresemme) under a beanie while I run errands and it smells so good


----------



## melissa-bee

I'm not bothered about getting to belly button length any more.
If I can make it to full healthy BSL I'd be a satisfied woman.


----------



## Destiny9109

I can't believe all the money I've spent on expensive flatirons and blowdryer......they all make my hair smell burnt. Oddly I've gotten the best results with a Conair blowdryer and flatiron.


----------



## Prettymetty

My scalp is itching like crazy, but I just polished my nails so I cant scratch. Sucks to be me right now


----------



## ckisland

Prettymetty said:


> My scalp is itching like crazy, but I just polished my nails so I cant scratch. Sucks to be me right now


 I'd come help you out if I could. I hate when that happens, or when your nose itches and your hands are full


----------



## soulglo

My beloved qhemet ahc has gone missing and I can't find it anywhere. But for some reason I see all of my other products siiiggh


----------



## Holla

netgoines1 said:


> I'm scared of the yarn thing too!  I have been wearing crochet braids styles with straight hair. But it also helps to have products from Nu-gro Natruals product line for protective styles. They have a good moisturizing kit for protective styles.



Despicable! To constantly promote YOUR hair care line as if it is some great product in various hair threads (including children hair threads)!  Nu-Gro must be crap in a bottle if you are the only one promoting it.  Some people have no shame!


----------



## Smiley79

I seriously can't believe how much Henna has turned the life of my hair around. It's amazing. Why didn't I start this years ago, lol.


----------



## faithVA

I hate styling my hair.  I guess I need to get to it. It will be 12 before I know it and time to go.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Last night I mixed up some shea butter, aloe vera juice, argan oil, olive oil, castor oil and sunflower oil. I spritzed a little water on my hair and and sealed it with my mix. This morning my hair was so soft! Oh, and I put in dark chocolate and butter cream fragrance oils.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I have an entirely new level of respect for braiders. Yeah they be snatching out your edges and sometimes, they will talk bad about you or your hair in their language, but this is hard work.

Even the muscles in my elbows hurt lmao.


----------



## ChasingBliss

LivingInPeace said:


> Last night I mixed up some shea butter, aloe vera juice, argan oil, olive oil, castor oil and sunflower oil. I spritzed a little water on my hair and and sealed it with my mix. This morning my hair was so soft! Oh, and I put in dark chocolate and butter cream fragrance oils.



I love the sound of this. I must try it. Shoot I didn't even know there were such fragrances.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I have an entirely new level of respect for braiders. Yeah they be snatching out your edges and sometimes, they will talk bad about you or your hair in their language, but this is hard work.  Even the muscles in my elbows hurt lmao.
> 
> Chaosbutterfly What kind of braids are you installing? I have an appt May 1st to get my usual  summer senegalese twists installed and all I keep thinking is that I will be 9 months pregnant and do not want to sit still for 8-9 hours for this!!! I also don't want to do them myself as I know it will still take me just as long. I was thinking of trying to self install some Havana twists. They are similar to my beloved senegalese twists but much bigger and I've watched a few youtube tutorials where ladies were saying it only took them 2 hours.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

lulu97 said:


> Chaosbutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an entirely new level of respect for braiders. Yeah they be snatching out your edges and sometimes, they will talk bad about you or your hair in their language, but this is hard work.  Even the muscles in my elbows hurt lmao.
> 
> Chaosbutterfly What kind of braids are you installing? I have an appt May 1st to get my usual  summer senegalese twists installed and all I keep thinking is that I will be 9 months pregnant and do not want to sit still for 8-9 hours for this!!! I also don't want to do them myself as I know it will still take me just as long. I was thinking of trying to self install some Havana twists. They are similar to my beloved senegalese twists but much bigger and I've watched a few youtube tutorials where ladies were saying it only took them 2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably a little overambitious for my first time...mine are medium sized with regular kanekalon hair, but they are really long. Like hip length. That's part of why I think it's taking so long...that and I'm doing the invisible roots method, instead of starting with a braid, which is easier to put in but harder to take down.
> 
> I've also heard that Havana twists are faster to install. Probably because they are big, so you don't have to put in so many to create fullness. You also don't have to work so hard to blend the hair, if you're natural.  it would probably be a safer bet than senegalese twists. These things are surprisingly difficult smh.
Click to expand...


----------



## MileHighDiva

Who keeps coming up with these crazy screen names and thanking these post?  

If you have $$$ to waste by joining a forum, just to be offensive.  I have some stuff I need that'll put your $$$ to better use...LCL Dryer and a Silk Dreams haul.

That way you'll be loved and appreciated around here, !

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Philippians413

^^ I never even read the "thankers," but now I guess I'll start lol.


----------



## DoDo

MileHighDiva said:


> Who keeps coming up with these crazy screen names and thanking these post?
> 
> If you have $$$ to waste by joining a forum, just to be offensive.  I have some stuff I need that'll put your $$$ to better use...LCL Dryer and a Silk Dreams haul.
> 
> That way you'll be loved and appreciated around here, !
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva

I will add to that list, I need a Bask haul and a steamer.


----------



## MileHighDiva

DoDo

Girl, they will not have anymore $$$ to waste by the time we're through with em'!
  

Shoot I might as well upgrade to a Pibbs

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So they are using crazy glue at the braiding salons now huh

Sat in the chair and watched as the braider proceeded to dot each spot where the customers hair ended. I guess it looks better than tying the end off so the braid doesnt unravel.

I wondered if the client even knew she was doing that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva DoDo

They need to take that $6.50 and Get A Life.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> So they are using crazy glue at the braiding salons now huh
> 
> Sat in the chair and watched as the braider proceeded to dot each spot where the customers hair ended. I guess it looks better than tying the end off so the braid doesnt unravel.
> 
> I wondered if the client even knew she was doing that.



I hate that. I got that done yeeeeeeears ago and the glue ended up coming undone and my braids unraveled.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Coloring my hair dark brown tonight. I'm tired of three toned hair. Plus my dusty brown natural color is getting on my last nerves.


----------



## DoDo

shawnyblazes said:


> So they are using crazy glue at the braiding salons now huh
> 
> Sat in the chair and watched as the braider proceeded to dot each spot where the customers hair ended. I guess it looks better than tying the end off so the braid doesnt unravel.
> 
> I wondered if the client even knew she was doing that.



shawnyblazes

huh:

*Crazy glue.*

Wooooow. 

They are just happily spreading baldness aren't they?


----------



## flyygirlll2

I thought this nasty screen name mess was done away with? I can't.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Saludable84 said:


> When did carols daughter come to target? I rarely get to target so I wouldn't know. The prices are much cheaper than a few years ago and the packaging is totally changed.



So have the formulas


----------



## SweetlyCurly

Thought I was done with henna but needed to deal with these grays. Not ready to use commercial dye after I spent 2+ years transitioning and babying my hair. I gotta say...loving this red tint


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I need someone to come do my hair....but they can't be rough though & they gotta be mindful of not tangling my ends & they can't use heat or anything with alcohol & they need to be quick && they have to style it exactly how I would if I cared to be bothered.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chaosbutterfly said:


> lulu97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably a little overambitious for my first time...mine are medium sized with regular kanekalon hair, but they are really long. Like hip length. That's part of why I think it's taking so long...that and I'm doing the invisible roots method, instead of starting with a braid, which is easier to put in but harder to take down.
> 
> I've also heard that Havana twists are faster to install. Probably because they are big, so you don't have to put in so many to create fullness. You also don't have to work so hard to blend the hair, if you're natural.  it would probably be a safer bet than senegalese twists. These things are surprisingly difficult smh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaosbutterfly
> Thank you for the tips! I'll be using kanekalon hair as well...I know most people do Havana twists with Marley hair but that hair just seems so itchy and rough looking....especially towards the ends. I prefer a more sleek and polished type look. The twists in this video is the exact look I'm going for...they just look like jumbo senegalese twists to me. lol
> 
> Let me know how yours turn out.
> 
> http://youtu.be/oHlqnPqr644
Click to expand...


----------



## Babygrowth

Thinking of going straighter with my next relaxer and pulling it through the previously relaxed hair. I want to try this new CON eden relaxer but I'm a lye girl.


----------



## GettingKinky

Babygrowth said:


> Thinking of going straighter with my next relaxer and pulling it through the previously relaxed hair. I want to try this new CON eden relaxer but I'm a lye girl.



I want to go a bit straighter too, but I'm way to chicken to try and correct my previously relaxed hair. I'd have to reverse transition.


----------



## Babygrowth

GettingKinky said:


> I want to go a bit straighter too, but I'm way to chicken to try and correct my previously relaxed hair. I'd have to reverse transition.



I know what you mean. Its scary. I think about how much easier my hair used to be and watch all these YouTube vids of chicks with straighter relaxed hair and it makes me want to try.


----------



## GettingKinky

Babygrowth said:


> I know what you mean. Its scary. I think about how much easier my hair used to be and watch all these YouTube vids of chicks with straighter relaxed hair and it makes me want to try.



Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ogoma

I wonder if my hair is so much easier to deal with because it is longer or because I have been working with it longer so know it better.


----------



## SweetlyCurly

I forgot that this hideous smell of henna lingers.


----------



## Aviah

So I'm using the sulfur and MN mix almost daily. I thought I got a 1/4 inch in two weeks, but it seems like I got that in about three! I got excited thinking it was working, but that's average growth. A bit less in fact. 

I hope my rough measuring is wrong!


----------



## ckisland

Babygrowth said:


> Thinking of going straighter with my next relaxer and pulling it through the previously relaxed hair. I want to try this new CON eden relaxer but I'm a lye girl.


I wanted to go straighter too and just tried out the new Straight from Eden relaxer. I could not be happier with my results! I absolutely love this relaxer and it will be my go to from here on out. I touched up my new growth and re-relaxed the rest of my hair, and it's so much better now. Having very textured ends was a pain in the butt for me. If I'm going to be relaxed, I need my hair to be _relaxed _not kinda texlaxed .

I am feeling myself so hard !! Imma be a terror in these streets once I get some length on me!!


----------



## divachyk

Hair slump continues. Dry DCing today since I'm too lazy to cleanse.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

lulu97 said:


> Chaosbutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chaosbutterfly
> Thank you for the tips! I'll be using kanekalon hair as well...I know most people do Havana twists with Marley hair but that hair just seems so itchy and rough looking....especially towards the ends. I prefer a more sleek and polished type look. The twists in this video is the exact look I'm going for...they just look like jumbo senegalese twists to me. lol
> 
> Let me know how yours turn out.
> 
> http://youtu.be/oHlqnPqr644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulu97, I finished last night at 5:45 am.
> All in all, it's been 21 hours, including breaks.
> 
> I think it came out pretty well for the first time. Obviously, not as pretty as what a professional would do, but the money I saved and the fact that there's no pain afterwards make me not care about all the little imperfections lol.
> For next time though, I will definitely part the sides smaller and try to go a little faster lmao.
> 
> I love jumbo twists with kanekalon! Let us know if you decide to go through with it!
Click to expand...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chaosbutterfly I love them! They look so juicy. You did a great job


----------



## spellinto

Another great dc session.   My scalp is really dirty though.  Good thing I'm shampooing this upcoming weekend.


----------



## krissyhair

I washed, conditioned and styled my natural hair today. It's super soft and moisturized, but borderline greasy. I used an olive oil mix instead of my usual coconut oil mix. I shouldn't use anything on my hair but water to refresh for a few days.


I don't usually use olive on my hair. But my heater was broken, and I could barely get the frozen carmex out the tube to put on my lips. I wasn't even about to try scooping out coconut oil. I'd need a jackhammer.


----------



## Tonto

Want to flex rod my hair after this sew in. I'm motivated.


----------



## spellinto

Wearing my hair in a half-up half-down style from a twist out today.  It was challenging to work with because my poofy new growth makes my relaxed hair look lifted up and away from my scalp .  I'm grateful that I have length and a little gravity on my side or it could have looked a lot worse.

I think out of all the low manipulation styles I know, braid outs are the easiest but my least favorite to wear.  I like a really soft wave and braidouts, even with just two braids, give me more a zig-zag wave.  Bantu knots give me more a glamorous wave, and twist outs are the middle ground.  I want to start playing with my flexi rods again and see if I get any closer to a more romantic wave.  I used them a lot last summer and  loved the results.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have to call pay pal and get my new card verified, because I had to do e check to restart   my membership and it took forever. I kept seeing yal posts and wanting to respond so badly


----------



## Lucie

So, I was on IG and accidentally discovered men have fake hairlines. There's some sort of process where they tattoo hair on the man's head. So interesting.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Lucie said:


> So, I was on IG and accidentally discovered men have fake hairlines. There's some sort of process where they tattoo hair on the man's head. So interesting.



That's friggin weird. So what if they decide to shave their head and they still have a hair outline???


----------



## shortt29

I want some avocado oil...going to find some this week


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just detangled my hair in preparation for my wash today and I'm seriously learning patience with my hair. And the method I use makes detangling a breeze. I really believe majority hair loss was just shedded hair and detangling in smaller sections helps a lot


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have to figure out how to clean this roots only applicator bottle.  Only two combs out of ten work and the rest is clogged. I have tried clarifying shampoo and hot water


----------



## Nix08

Lilmama1011 said:


> I have to figure out how to clean this roots only applicator bottle.  Only two combs out of ten work and the rest is clogged. I have tried clarifying shampoo and hot water



lilmama on the sides at the base of where the combs are the caps can be removed, to gain better access.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Nix08 said:


> lilmama on the sides at the base of where the combs are the caps can be removed, to gain better access.




REALLY? ! Can it be put back on or will it be broken Nix08


----------



## Nix08

Lilmama1011 said:


> REALLY? ! Can it be put back on or will it be broken Nix08



lilmama mine came off but I was able to put it back on.   I wasn't sure if it was suppose to come off or if mine was faulty.   It did work the same after.  If it doesn't come off easily I probably wouldn't force it.


----------



## ckisland

Went down memory lane this morning, and now ready to focus on my body and let my hair just do it's thing.


----------



## SweetlyCurly

My wash n go looks so weird today. Don't know why the left side if my hair shrinks up way more than my right side. It looks like I have a weird haircut.


----------



## Sholapie

My crown grows so fast! what is up with that? thinking of trying an onion hair mask that andreas hair posted recently (It's been around for a long time I know) most likely will not be bothered lol


----------



## Lucie

FollicleFanatic said:


> That's friggin weird. So what if they decide to shave their head and they still have a hair outline???



FollicleFanatic, girl I could not sleep this morning and was on IG. I found some dude's page called Scalpa or something. They could really help Lebron. I am not sure how it works but it seems they create a natural hairline and tattoo. Looks 100% natural. I was floored. Now I'm going to be checking out dudes with Caesar's wondering if there's is natural. I think it's a great thing. It sucks to lose your hairline. 

 I think these men generally keep low haircuts anyway. And even for the ones that look like Kojak, it works. I just don't get it but it was so interesting.


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty

I have an interview today but am more excited about going to Honey Fig afterwards (a natural hair store in the area) and picking up a Oyin Handmade shampoo bar and a moisturizing spritz if it's not too pricey. I HATE mark-ups.


----------



## brownb83

ORS condishiner is so awesome i wont ever stop using it. I cant wait to try a wet wrap on next week. 

I was chatting with the lady at the beauty supply store and she asked me did i grease my hair..lol

Nope. Then she said i must do hair because my hair looked so good. Lol nope. 

It made me realize how hair boards have changed my life. Forever


----------



## hnntrr

Yoooo I have not been on here in a minute.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

I hope this Hairfinity works.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FollicleFanatic

hnntrr dang you sound like a Bostonian lol


Why does everyone else notice my hair growth but me??? I guess the hairexia bug got me too..


----------



## Prettymetty

So Dh pulled my hair last night while we were in bed. I didnt think anything of it, but this morning quite a few strands with the bulb just fell out with me barely touching it. No more sexy bed hair for him. He ruined it!!


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Shoulda had him hand you that bonnet Prettymetty


----------



## whiteoleander91

deep conditioning, eating truffles; life is good :3


----------



## Aviah

First flat iron of the year. Ok I think I'm over the hair-rexia. It _is_ long!


----------



## Froreal3

Aviah you KNOW you aint right for that, right?


----------



## Aviah

Froreal3 said:


> Aviah you KNOW you aint right for that, right?



Froreal3 

Okayyyy I'll be good.

Tomorrow. It's 1am here! 

ETA and I need a dusting!


----------



## spellinto

My willpower wants me to set my hair in flexi rods tonight... but my body isn't even trying to leave this bed


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Ok, we'll be waiting patiently.


----------



## Lilmama1011

im suppose to washing and dc, i was knocked out


----------



## Lilmama1011

i betta get up before i end up sleeping in some form of rollers complained about my scalp being sore


----------



## Rnjones

My shedding is on 10 lately. Just made some garlic infused oil for a prepoo this weekend. 

It seems the more I try to baby my hair the more it acts up

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

I always attempt to wash my hair early so I don't have to sleep in rollers because I don't like bonnets but I always end up late anyway. It's almost 9 and I'm just getting my conditioner in my hair smh


----------



## Lilmama1011

I washed my hair in 7 sections and I don't think I will do that again, yes detangling after washing was easy but the water was cold when I finished and cold water makes me itch


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just love finishing up hair products


----------



## Lilmama1011

Pantene for natural hair is soooo slippery. If yal want a cheap slippy conditioner and don't mind a cone, please try it.  I think it was 3.90 something at walmart. It has no protein.  I forgot how it is with moisturizing,  I will be back with that.  I need to start keeping a hair journal because I get amnesia when I have to remember how my hair responded to a certain conditioner unless it's so bad that's when I remember


----------



## Lilmama1011

When I do hit mbl and longer I am going to be using a whole bottle with one use because I just used a whole bottle with two washes and I'm only a little pass cbl. But with cheap conditioners you just don't care


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm thinking about using suave next because there ingredients aren't bad and depending on what kind you get it's no cones and they are way thicker than v05. I wouldn't trust it to deep condition though. Maybe one day I will try.....


----------



## Lilmama1011

I feel like i can go natural with ease because at 10 weeks I feel like i figured it out lol I know how to make my new growth manageable asap


----------



## Lilmama1011

I love when I have my hair in four sections and I'm twisting it up while deep conditioning and it looks so chunky. My hair has thickened up very nicely. Now just to dust on the 20th after three months the of not trimming I will be set. I can't wait til I can brag about length


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just love the slip of pantene but it does condition the hair but it's doesn't feel the same as tresemme naturals. That is seriously my best conditioner.  I could just section and take shedded hairs out and not thoroughly detangle and after I'm done conditioning I can run my hand from new growth to ends


----------



## Lilmama1011

It's hard not to be a product junky when your coupon in and get conditioner  for 50 cents


----------



## Blairx0

Sometimes I wonder why I ever stray away from staples. I was so busy trying other DCs that I wasted time. Nothing is as good as yogurt,oil, and honey so why bother?

When caught myself looking at some yogurt cowash I knew I had gone to far. I am think I will do only homemade DCs for a month or 2


----------



## Smiley79

In addition to how outrageously moisturizing Oyin Hair Dew is, I absolutely love how it leaves my hair smelling. That stuff is literally perfume for my hair; I would seriously buy stock in that product if I could, lol!


----------



## PJaye

Kid That I Nurtured & Loved:  (loudly) What is all that white stuff in your hair?
Me: (somewhat panicked) What white stuff?
Kid That I Nurtured & Loved:  This white stuff. 

(he pulls a few strands of my hair to the front so that I can see them)

Me:  Those are just gray hairs.
Kid That I Nurtured & Loved:  (stares intently at the hairs) Ohhhh, so that means that you’re old now huh?
Me:  Please, stop talking now.
Kid That I Nurtured & Loved:  Yeah, and you’re birthday is coming up next week, too.
Me:  (thinking) First I break a nail, and now this BS.  I wonder if I can clip him and claim he slipped and fell in the kitchen…


----------



## hnntrr

I want to flat iron my hair so bad, but I know I will hate it when its ll done and over with and I am not willing to risk my curls (especailly the looser curls) ill get over it soon....I think.


----------



## Prettymetty

I cant wait to dc with my new dryer. Maybe tomorrow night. Tonight I have too many shows to catch up on. Being Human, The Following and Walking Dead


----------



## naija24

hnntrr I say go ahead and do it just don't use too much heat. if you don't like you, you don't have to do it again


----------



## naija24

I have another month at least until my next touch up. I am kind of craving getting a weave sew-in and leaving it in my hair to stretch to at least 12 weeks but I am terrified of screwing up my edges because that's what people tell me happens if you get crappy sew-ins. I don't know what crappy sew-ins even entail. Either that or braids.

All I know is that braids helped me retain 1 inch of hair in 6 weeks which was amazing. I can't even imagine what weave would help me retain. I'm trying to retain all 7 inches of growth this year.


----------



## Prettymetty

I cant wait to dc with my new dryer. Maybe tomorrow night. Tonight I have too many shows to catch up on. Being Human, The Following and Walking Dead


----------



## ImanAdero

Weave question:

How many bundles does one usually use for a full no hair out sew in? Bigchophait is having a flash sale today so I'm debating on if I want to spend money on 2 or 3 bundles.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ImanAdero said:


> Weave question:
> 
> How many bundles does one usually use for a full no hair out sew in? Bigchophait is having a flash sale today so I'm debating on if I want to spend money on 2 or 3 bundles.



Typical person has four bundles. Some people get away with three. I never could.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I only ever use two bundles ,however my hair is always under 14 inches.  When the weave is longer, they say you should get three bundles or more. 
ImanAdero


----------



## whiteoleander91

I just want a lot of hair.


----------



## ImanAdero

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Typical person has four bundles. Some people get away with three. I never could.



4?! Goodness gracious! Lol. Guess that's the end of my idea. No way I'm paying 400 for some dang on hair.


----------



## ronie

ImanAdero said:


> 4?! Goodness gracious! Lol. Guess that's the end of my idea. No way I'm paying 400 for some dang on hair.



I always buy 2, but i use about 1 and 3/4.  I never get them longer than 12 inches though. I have a big head, so i never like my weaves big. The one time the hairdresser used both packs, i had a headache from the heaviness, and my head looked enormous.


----------



## Babygrowth

ImanAdero said:


> Weave question:
> 
> How many bundles does one usually use for a full no hair out sew in? Bigchophait is having a flash sale today so I'm debating on if I want to spend money on 2 or 3 bundles.



I have in about 2 and 3/4 bundles so I like 3. I can't do 4 or more.


----------



## hnntrr

I told my friend I had to go home and wash my hair and I needed to leave early cause it was going to take at least an hour. This dude was just like, oh let it be free! Be natural...and I looked at him like " I AM NATURAL" why it takes to friggin long.

Men sometimes man. I am not going to school/class with my hair not done.  Period. Nope. Like i don't understand how dudes think it just takes 5 mins to do our hair cause it takes women with none tightly curly/kinky hair like 5 mins... thats really not the case at ALL


----------



## Lilmama1011

hnntrr said:


> I told my friend I had to go home and wash my hair and I needed to leave early cause it was going to take at least an hour. This dude was just like, oh let it be free! Be natural...and I looked at him like " I AM NATURAL" why it takes to friggin long.
> 
> Men sometimes man. I am not going to school/class with my hair not done.  Period. Nope. Like i don't understand how dudes think it just takes 5 mins to do our hair cause it takes women with none tightly curly/kinky hair like 5 mins... thats really not the case at ALL



some think its sexy until they see your hair sticking up on top of your head. mines take  that long and im relaxed


----------



## whiteoleander91

my hair likes:

vegetable protein
glycerin
safflower oil
panthenol
humectants
silk protein
biotin
soy protein

bamboo extract?
aloe extract/juice?
keratin?
olive oil?

shea (depends)
coconut oil (depends)

shampoo: protein (reconstruct/repair), smoothing
conditioner: protein

doesn't really care for moisture DCs, makes hair weak
loooooves protein treatments/masques
loves serums that contain shea

most moisturizing conditioners seem to rinse right out: no lasting moisture. have to add safflower oil (ceramide) and it instantly makes my hair feel like butter.

_favorite_ products: Shea Moisture Yucca and Baobab Anti-Breakage Masque and the hair milk, Giovanni Smooth as Silk Condish (as a leave-in), Garnier Fructis Tripple Nutrition Shampoo, Vidal Sassoon Shampoo, Activator gel

HATES: Herbal Essences Hello Hydration...most HE conditioners and shampoos suck on my hair, Aussie Moist Conditioner(feels okay initially, ultimately messes with the ph of my hair or something...my hair ends up feeling horrible in a few days), Mineral Oil, Organix condish/poo

Love/Hate relationship: Castor oil  makes my hair feel amazing, but also makes it suuuper tangled. Took me forever to figure that out :/

Indifferent: TRESemme condish...not great, not bad. A few favorites (Smooth and Silky, the latest one they made...can't remember name right now)

My hair typically hates smoothing conditioners...but loves smoothing shampoos.

New focus: Volumizing/Thickening conditioners, Protein Conditioners. Moisture conditioner doesn't stay in my hair. I need the protein to make my hair feel moisturized.

I think my hair is normal to high porosity??? Fine, coarse, and medium strands. Medium density. 


Plan to revisit this post as I try new products. Need to overhaul all my conditioners and start from scratch.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i had a dream i was relaxing my hair outside and was rushing to rinse it out.  but i was sitting talking to my cousin and 10 minutes passed and then the water cut off and i when the water came on i was going crazy rinsing my hair out a tugging a little  to make sure my hair was still attached to my scalp,  one hair came out but it wilted up like it was burned and shriveling up


----------



## Prettymetty

I hate when I have a dream that my hair is long already...I always wake up disappointed


----------



## ckisland

I cut all the hair off at the very bottom of my nape and two sections from my hairline, areas that are easy to hide .

If I wake up in the morning with no hair, I'm blaming the meds the dentist gave me


----------



## whiteoleander91

Thinking about trying silica supplements...might go by Vitamin Shoppe tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

whiteoleander91 said:


> Thinking about trying silica supplements...might go by Vitamin Shoppe tomorrow.



I love that song in your siggy. I was listening to it yesterday on repeat while I washed clothes.


----------



## whiteoleander91

shawnyblazes said:


> I love that song in your siggy. I was listening to it yesterday on repeat while I washed clothes.



me toooo!! I love it so much, the lyrics are awesome


----------



## divachyk

ckisland, girly, what's the deal?


----------



## lalla

Aphogee protein treatment really does work. I went from having 40 pieces of broken hair when I style it to 5.


----------



## Froreal3

ckisland said:


> *I cut all the hair off at the very bottom of my nape and two sections from my hairline*, areas that are easy to hide .
> 
> If I wake up in the morning with no hair, I'm blaming the meds the dentist gave me



ckisland...say what now?


----------



## bronzephoenix

Just cut my hair into a twa on Monday, last night I had a vivid dream in which I was attempting to ponytail HL hair! It's the weirdest thing since I don't miss my long hair at all...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr

I hvn't DC'ed in like a month cause I can't afford my staple.....my hair is doing alright though with just washing/shampooing but I need to figure something out soon.


----------



## Aviah

I actually wanna cut this breathing time between PSes short, braid it down again and sulfur my scalp to WL. I lost about an inch from the trim/layering. It was VERY necessary but I want it back. It's throwing my hair off course!


----------



## itismehmmkay

So I'm relaxed and ish.  You realllly can't tell though.  Like I just rubbed the relaxer through, no combing and it forreal just looked like a fro when I washed it out.  But it did seem easier to stretch when I rollerset it.  And the big thing is...it's been 2 weeks since I washed it and I've just been sleeping on it and while it's frizzy, it's not matted natural hair frizzy...it's just a puff.  It's all good.  I'll see how long I'll go b/w retouches.


----------



## ckisland

divachyk said:


> ckisland, girly, what's the deal?





Froreal3 said:


> ckisland...say what now?



 I know I'm a dang clown, but I was so curious to see what it would look like if my hair was cut to down to nothing!!! My relaxed hair is irritating the heck out of me! The texture is still so weird, and wrong to me. I'm over it, and some people are going to be maaaaaad real soon!!!


----------



## Ogoma

I never want to be in my 20s again. Ever. If I can remain in my 30s forever, life would be so good. 

/obligatory hair related comment: But, as that is not the case I need to figure out how to safely dye my hair when that time comes as henna and them are out for me.


----------



## ckisland

Ogoma said:


> *I never want to be in my 20s again. Ever. If I can remain in my 30s forever, life would be so good. *
> 
> /obligatory hair related comment: But, as that is not the case I need to figure out how to safely dye my hair when that time comes as henna and them are out for me.



I'll be 26 in 10 days and I was thinking about this this morning. The first half of my 20s was rough and I'm glad they're over


----------



## MzSwift

itismehmmkay said:


> *So I'm relaxed and ish.*



I don't know why this made me laugh so hard.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Ugh!!! Today I am so "Izzie's got the frizzies!"


----------



## Aviah

I'm going out tonight. It better not have the nerve to be humid.


----------



## sounbeweavable

I've really been slacking with my regimen lately, but I'm already noticing new growth after 3 weeks. I need to get back on my game so the next 5 weeks can be productive.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I guess I'll shampoo my hair tomorrow.  It's been two weeks (cowashed here and there).  Will also blowdry and flat iron since I haven't worn my hair down in a long while. Need to feel pretty.  Also need to stop thinking the only way I look pretty is with my hair down.


----------



## ronie

Got a $200 refund on my PayPal account from a non hair related vendor. Now I'm itching to buy some hair goodies. Maybe I will explore the Phillip Kingsley line since I'm loving the elasticizer the more I use it.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

After a couple weeks of wearing my hair straight, I want my twists back. So next wash day, it's on lol


----------



## Angelicus

I haven't seen my scalp in a long time. 

Every time I try to roller set my hair, I get very tired... then go to sleep and wake up looking like Buckwheat.  Yesterday I got exhausted in the middle of deep conditioning. 

If my hair looks short after I straighten it, I will be very cross.  I have been cutting a lot of my hair to get it even because one side grows faster than the other, and one side has more damage than the other. Jeez, can I please get some long hair?!?!


----------



## Beany

I saw Oyin and CD at my local target. Didn't get anything though.


----------



## faithVA

My hair needs to figure out how to wash itself. I don't feel like washing tonight. I don't know how I'm even considering cowashing multiple times a week. I don't want to do it even once.


----------



## Ogoma

faithVA said:


> My hair needs to figure out how to wash itself. I don't feel like washing tonight. I don't know how I'm even considering cowashing multiple times a week. I don't want to do it even once.



The anticipation of washing is worse than the washing itself.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I just co-washed with Suave Natural Infusion Seaweed & Lotus Blossom All Day Body Conditioner, and I'm impressed. It rinsed out very nicely and my hair felt incredibly soft. Smells good and has nice slip. After I rinsed, I applied my Shea Moisture Yucca and Baobab Thickening Growth Milk and then raked in some gel. I'm going to keep using the condish for a few more days before I give my final review. This line also has a foam leave-in that I want to try.







I also picked up some L'Oreal Volume Filler Thickening Conditioner and I will give that a try in a few days






I got some silica today from the Vitamin Shoppe and have already taken one pill. I'm so excited to see how it works for me 

Overall, a good hair day.


----------



## Embyra

I need to get a smaller seamless comb that jumbo rake is too big I end up ripping through my hair where i can't get to my roots 

 smh just saw some breakage at the front of my hairline on one side urgh

It's small but still I'll check the rest of my hair before I wash it later


----------



## Embyra

Just Bought Hercules mini jumbo rake and large streaker comb 

Hopefully these are better


----------



## BayAreaDream

Last night I took my nephew swimming at the YMCA.. It was the best feeling ever not to have to worry about my relaxed hair.. My puff an I were swimming worry free! Best decision ever, going natural.


----------



## KinkyRN

Want my twa to grow out long enough to install some twists or braids!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

My hair is so soft. I can't keep my fingers out of it. The seaweed condish by Suave is really nice.


----------



## sounbeweavable

I'm starting to get my hair caught in my purse strap and seat belt. It's annoying, but it means it's getting longer.


----------



## Destiny9109

I went to Sally's website to browse the relaxers they had, but none are coming up, even when I search the term. What's up with that?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Been henna red for nearly 6 years....time to grow out my blonde....hope temp rinses will work as camo while I do it. My blonde roots look crazy against this red :-(


----------



## Lilmama1011

Destiny9109 said:


> I went to Sally's website to browse the relaxers they had, but none are coming up, even when I search the term. What's up with that?



Idk, I just tried as well


----------



## Lilmama1011

i am so happy my relaxer came. i like the professional  packaging 







i got 4 for 29.99 what i usually pay at the beauty supply is 1 for 13.99. this will last a year because i relax every 3 months, i had made a mistake and put every 3 weeks before lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

i got a braidout with a part in the middle and it looks like part is disappearing, the new growth!


----------



## Lilmama1011

even though I'm relaxing monday i will redo my twist out. my hair looks a mess, i tried to keep it for a week but braidouts  and twist outs only last 3 to 4 days


----------



## wheezy807

I've been pretty much rocking a twa since my BC at the end if last year. I have been on YT research a lot of great short natural hair styles. I think this spring I will try some wash n' gos but mostly other low maintenance/manipulation styles like rollersets. When I was relaxed I had no problem with this but now that i'm newly natural I feel sooo incompetent. I'm even too intimidated to attempt anything.

Also lately for the past couple of weeks I've been missing the salon. Being in the wash bowl getting my scalp massaged/hair cleansed. Maybe that too shall pass...


----------



## whiteoleander91

Kinda random...but for the ladies who have "type 3" hair or some sort of mix that includes it:

Have you ever noticed that your hair is just BIG? like, not necessarily thick, just huge? Fresh out of the shower my hair looks like it's trying to get some face time with Jesus. It's a poofy beast.


kinda like this critter


----------



## Meemee6223

^^^^

Seems like I've been chasing bsl for ages. I'm like a quarter of an inch away. I feel like a kid anxiously waiting for an ice cream cone, tapping my feet and pumping my arms in anticipation. Lol, I'm so impatient! Come on, come on!!!!


----------



## shasha8685

*Re: Random Hair Thoutghts/Thinking out loud*

Time to get hardcore with my protective styling and with varying my ends if I ever want to get to full MBL and WL.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I ordered some Sprangz. I have been only handling my hair dry or nearly dry only. Since my hair is thicker my hair takes forever to air dry in braids. I think these will cut my drying time. I also wash my hair in sections. I will try using these to wash my hair in sections too. No more unbraiding and rebraiding  in the shower.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I think I am going to invest in a steamer for my three naturalversary coming up April 2.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Just bought a couple new bonnets on folica for when I have my twists re-installed.  Hope they're big enough for my twists though they certainly look it from the pictures.erplexed


----------



## FelaShrine

meaner in my old age or something

went to get some stuff from sally's since i havent been there in a while to the point that i dint even know my card had expired..so i renewed and paid for a new card and as i was gathering myself this ww slid up beside me on line talking about oh new card nice, can i use it for my puchases..for some reason i just glared at her and was like oh you can get one here too..she was like oh my expired and i dont want to pay for a new one, i was just like oh ok. no thank you and left

odd since normally i let people use store cards9although those cards are usually free), but nothing wrong with helping people get discounts, but the fact that she stood around waitring for ME to spend money to get a card then wanna gain the benefits..gtfoh. Im mad that I was kinda feeling bad. bah humbug.


----------



## FelaShrine

glad i used grapeseed oil for this oil rinse and not avocado that many blogs suggested. I reckon it would have been too heavy


----------



## ms.tatiana

Angry I left too much hair out in the front and it's just not easy to blend, I need to get my hair done again but idk yet


----------



## spacetygrss

I just discovered today that my hair has grown out enough to wear a low, loose ponytail/puff without getting a headache. YAY! Nice surprise.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

This is the first year since joining LHCF that I'm not participating in any challenges....


----------



## DoDo

FelaShrine said:


> meaner in my old age or something
> 
> went to get some stuff from sally's since i havent been there in a while to the point that i dint even know my card had expired..so i renewed and paid for a new card and as i was gathering myself this ww slid up beside me on line talking about oh new card nice, can i use it for my puchases..for some reason i just glared at her and was like oh you can get one here too..she was like oh my expired and i dont want to pay for a new one, i was just like oh ok. no thank you and left
> 
> odd since normally i let people use store cards9although those cards are usually free), but nothing wrong with helping people get discounts, but the fact that she stood around waitring for ME to spend money to get a card then wanna gain the benefits..gtfoh. Im mad that I was kinda feeling bad. bah humbug.



FelaShrine

It was the presumptuousness that bothered you. It would have bothered me too especially if it's on a bad day.


----------



## Prettymetty

"If you love it, it will grow"
I finally gave my hair some tlc last night. I cowashed, detangled, sealed with evoo and rebraided it. I was afraid of cowashing my celies, but it actually wasn't that bad


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Learning to flat twist has saved my life and my hair.

I am trying out a flat twisted bun for this week's protective style.


----------



## LadyRaider

When my hair was relaxed, I considered the hair at the nape of my neck the "nappy hair."
When I was first natural, I thought that hair was my "tightest" curls. 

Now I think that area is my most beautiful curls. Back there is straight up long pretty boing boing curls. What I wouldn't give for those curls all over now. The hair in the front is more s-curls, wavy and frizzy.


----------



## Babygrowth

I need to figure out how to do a half up/half down hairstyle that won't make me look like I'm 15! Maybe as my hair gets longer I won't look as young.


----------



## nerdography

I washed my hair with Ion Hard Water shampoo this weekend. My hair has been super dry for years and I've tried all kinds of conditioners and leave-ins trying to fix it.

This shampoo is the truth. My hair hasn't felt this good in years. My new growth is super moisturized my ends aren't frizzy and dry. My hair no longer feels like straw. So, if you've been struggling with straw like dry hair try a hard water shampoo.


----------



## Froreal3

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Learning to flat twist has saved my life and my hair.
> 
> I am trying out a flat twisted bun for this week's protective style.



I have flat twists in the front, two strands in the back for this week.  NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I was going to wash my hair yesterday but what happened was....


----------



## Forever in Bloom

I have been on a search and destroy mission since Saturday night. I know some think it's tedious, but it's super cathartic to snip those raggedy ends away. I haven't had a professional trim in 6 months, but I got one last Wednesday. My stylist evened it out, but I've been going in and attacking more hair. My hair looks healthy, but looks can be deceiving - so deceiving.

My hair feels so much better! My natural hair doesn't break as much, but I think I'm one of those people who can say that the splits do travel. It's like they don't want to break off! I may finish today, but only half of my head has been completed. 

As of today, I am vowing to lightly dust my ends every week at every wash, so it won't seem too bad to lose length. My hair is fine, but dense. What I have learned in these past 6 years is that trimming IS necessary for MY hair. I have stayed at MBL because of it. I know my hair is growing just fine; however, I am not retaining my growth because of the lack of trimming. I've been working out and eating good whole foods (minus some treats in between), so I know I'm doing something right.


----------



## Philippians413

I did grandma's hair on Saturday and all she had was water and grease. I haven't used that combo in 10+ years lol.


----------



## shasha8685

Why are bun tutorials for relaxed hair so one note!? All I see are high buns/ top knots, bun with a twist or a braid.....and that's about it. I gotta venture out to find something new.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

After this year, no active protective styling.   I just want to enjoy my hair.  
If I could I'd wear a WnG 24/7, I would.  My hair just shrinks down so much but I've come to accept that is what it is.
After I grow back the spots that depo ravaged ( hopefully by Dec 2014)  I'm done.  I'm going to take really good care of my hair and continue to take my vitamins but this _always_ protective styling is out the door.


----------



## DarkJoy

Thinking of trying this oil washing on my natural like this British sister in the YT below. Looks soooooo good and shiny. Might even beat SSKs from WnGs! Allergic to castor oil, though. Might try it with lanolin and a ceramide to thin it a bit since lanolin is thicker than castor.

Shiny, Glossy, Natural Hair

Doesnt replace regular washing like she says. But might be nice right before clarifying.


----------



## PJaye

It's official.  My hair loves cocoa butter.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Philippians413

Your siggy is hilarious!


----------



## DarkJoy

PJaye said:


> It's official.  My hair loves cocoa butter.


No one should sleep on cocoa butter. I melt that plus shea, plus mango together and my ends have a little party when I seal with it.


----------



## PJaye

DarkJoy said:


> No one should sleep on cocoa butter. I melt that plus shea, plus mango together and my ends have a little party when I seal with it.




Since my hair hates palm and shea, I avoided all butters like the plague for years.  However, over the past 4 months of experimentation, I learned that mango and cocoa provide me with a sick amount of softness and moisture retention (my hair will have that cold, "is it still wet?" moisturized feeling for days).  Cocoa butter smooths my hair out and lays it down like nobody's business.  It's up there on the Olympic podium alongside castor and babassu.  I want to try tucuma and cupuacu butters next.


----------



## Blairx0

Spin pin tried to die on me.



I refused and retwisted it


----------



## Philippians413

[USER=297946 said:
			
		

> EnExitStageLeft[/USER];19801887]Philippians413
> 
> Your siggy is hilarious!



You have to see the whole video lol. 
http://youtu.be/x4qcpBBh2OY


----------



## Lilmama1011

About to relax


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Philippians413 said:


> You have to see the whole video lol.
> http://youtu.be/x4qcpBBh2OY



 The uncomfortable laugh from his wife was priceless.


----------



## sounbeweavable

I've been so frustrated with my hair recently because it's always getting stuck in my purse strap, but the fact that it's long enough to get caught in my purse strap means that it's growing. I think I'll finally hit shoulder length in another one or two relaxers if I don't have any setbacks.


----------



## toaster

I always forget that when my hair gets longer I need to use protein every month. Lesson learned.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I am loving the thickness of my hair.  When I applied my conditioner and twisted my four sections up I wanted to cry how thick one part was.  Just in December my hair looked so thin and wispy and I retained some good length


----------



## Lilmama1011

I will be dusting on the first 20th because of the lunar chart. My ends still look good and I want to maintain it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was watching a YouTuber and she said she trims her hair once a year. But when she did trim her hair,  she cut 6 inches off. That's a whole year worth of growth.  You have to be kidding me. She needs to start dusting or trimming more often. Because I be damn me hair is WE and I have to cut it back to APL smh


----------



## Briabiggles

Getting my hair cut on Thursday but haven't decided how much.  I'm around MBL but the ends are thin.  Maybe I'll cut it up to APL....

Sent from my iPad mini mini.


----------



## hnntrr

flat ironed a small patch near my ears. it looks so healthy omg. I only had to trim about 1/8 off that piece. the true test will come when I wash my hair Friday. if all goes well I may straighten my whole head and get a true length check for the year


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Been henna red for nearly 6 years....time to grow out my blonde....hope temp rinses will work as camo while I do it. My blonde roots look crazy against this red :-(



I would like some red henna since I'm scared to do anything permanent to my hair for color. I love that color on you. Where did you get the henna?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

whiteoleander91 said:


> Kinda random...but for the ladies who have "type 3" hair or some sort of mix that includes it:  Have you ever noticed that your hair is just BIG? like, not necessarily thick, just huge? Fresh out of the shower my hair looks like it's trying to get some face time with Jesus. It's a poofy beast.  kinda like this critter



Aww...that pup is cute! And yes I do know what you mean. Before my hair started thinning I looked like the dad from The Lion King. I can certainly relate.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91

EnExitStageLeft said:


> The uncomfortable laugh from his wife was priceless.


i only quoted you to say yasssss to this sleek bun in your siggy, honey.  love it! 

random thought: 
i think the roughest part of natural hair is that in between length. too long to be a cute little TWA, but too short to do a bun or ponytail.
that's where i am now (shaved my head last year) and i have zero patience for it. ZERO. i have cornrows now, had braids before, and i'll be getting a weave in a few weeks.
i just have no tolerance for the in-between stage. honestly, i have considered relaxing at times just to get through this stage and then transitioning  but nah.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I would like some red henna since I'm scared to do anything permanent to my hair for color. I love that color on you. Where did you get the henna?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


LongCurlyLocks
I bought mine from Henna Sooq, and I used Rajastani henna.


----------



## Tonto

One more month until I remove my sew in.


----------



## myronnie

My old soultanicals knot sauce (9 mo old) molded on me and the mango dip separated. I kept both in the fridge! I hate throwing products away.


----------



## MileHighDiva

myronnie said:


> My old soultanicals knot sauce (9 mo old) molded on me and the mango dip separated. I kept both in the fridge! I hate throwing products away.



myronnie  It molded in the fridge? Can you remix the mango dip, so you don't have to throw it out?


----------



## flyygirlll2

myronnie said:


> My old soultanicals knot sauce (9 mo old) molded on me and the mango dip separated. I kept both in the fridge! I hate throwing products away.





Wow... And it was kept in the fridge too?! I just ordered the knot sauce. I always put most of my natural products in the fridge. That's just crazy that despite being kept in the fridge this happened.


----------



## DoDo

I think I'm going to become a kinky straight natural. I need to be able to detangle my hair in under an hour. There is a big world out there outside of detangling natural hair. If I can't make this easier on myself, it ain't worth doing  .


----------



## whiteoleander91

I need to clarify my hair...can't remember the last time that I did  I've just steady been reaching for my regulah 'poo...lemme see if I still have some of my clarifying shampoo left


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo said:


> I think I'm going to become a kinky straight natural. I need to be able to detangle my hair in under an hour. There is a big world out there outside of detangling natural hair. If I can't make this easier on myself, it ain't worth doing  .


DoDo Have you checked our Alicia James on youtube? She seems to be using this method just fine.


----------



## myronnie

MileHighDiva said:


> myronnie  It molded in the fridge? Can you remix the mango dip, so you don't have to throw it out?



MileHighDiva I just threw it out..it had started to change to a darker color too and was gross looking. I think her shelf life is a bit short for the water based products because she only uses potassium sorbate.


----------



## Smiley79

Whoooo, I am in love with SheaMoisture Purification Masque. That stuff is awesome. 

I dont have the guts to use it as a leave in though...I'm funny like that, if a product says to rinse it out, I feel like I must follow that instruction and I don't feel comfortable leaving it in. But I read a lot of reviews of people who love it as a hair moisturizer. I dunno.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

After straightening my hair at the end of February I have slight heat damage. Sigh. I went from a definite 4a/3c mix to full on 3c  At least I don't have any straight pieces. And I can return the other flatiron I bought (didn't use yet) and get my $90 back! 

I've done a Aphogee 2 minute treatment, Joico K-Pak, used my protein con and I will try eggs tonight when I get home. If that doesn't work, I'm moving on.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

The Oyin Honey Dew moisturizer is pretty good.  I ordered a sample size, and have been using it daily. I like that it's light enough that my hair doesn't feel greasy, but heavy enough that it softens and moisturizes.  I saw the full size in Target, but I wasn't ready to pay them prices!  I have some Shea Moisture smoothie which used to be my fave moisturizer that I will try after this to compare the two.


----------



## HanaKuroi

What do you do to your hair when it feels good? Not greasy, not dry, not shedding or breaking. Do you wait until it feels dry?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DoDo

HanaKuroi said:


> What do you do to your hair when it feels good? Not greasy, not dry, not shedding or breaking. Do you wait until it feels dry?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi This is what you can do now...


----------



## ckisland

Cutting all my hair off makes the scalp issues I have blaring. My scalp and relaxers do not mix . As I was cutting my hair, it looked like I was shaking a snow globe!!! Now I have to deal with this crazy itching and rubbing off flakes. Goodness I hope this goes away soon


----------



## bronzephoenix

Smiley79 said:


> Whoooo, I am in love with SheaMoisture Purification Masque. That stuff is awesome.
> 
> I dont have the guts to use it as a leave in though...I'm funny like that, if a product says to rinse it out, I feel like I must follow that instruction and I don't feel comfortable leaving it in. But I read a lot of reviews of people who love it as a hair moisturizer. I dunno.



I use the shea moisture black soap balancing condish as a leave in & love it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

DoDo said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi This is what you can do now...



I am going to sit outside on the back patio. 

Thanks! It is just weird not having to figure out what to do next. I blame it on the warm weather.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> I am going to sit outside on the back patio.
> 
> Thanks! It is just weird not having to figure out what to do next. I blame it on the warm weather.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



This is a great hair time of year. And when it gets hotter you can heat DC outside with a hat over a processing cap and not use other implements. sometimes, when there's no neighbors I just use the plastic cap and lay in the sun


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I've transitioned for 6 months and im ready to bc. The only thing stopping me is dh, he wants me to hang onto these raggedy ends so that i will have length smh. Whatever just venting.


----------



## Lilmama1011

lisanaturally said:


> I've transitioned for 6 months and im ready to bc. The only thing stopping me is dh, he wants me to hang onto these raggedy ends so that i will have length smh. Whatever just venting.



men just dont understand,  my SO  wanted me to hang on as well. i deep trimmed while he was at work and he said it looked much better.  no more wispy ends  lisanaturally


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Lilmama1011 said:


> men just dont understand,  my SO  wanted me to hang on as well. i deep trimmed while he was at work and he said it looked much better.  no more wispy ends  lisanaturally



Lilmama1011 that's what i want to do. When it's down it looks horrible, i have to wear it up everyday just so it will look decent. I'm like what's the point? I think if i just bc it he will see how much healthier and pretty it will look. Decisions decisions......


----------



## Lilmama1011

lisanaturally said:


> Lilmama1011 that's what i want to do. When it's down it looks horrible, i have to wear it up everyday just so it will look decent. I'm like what's the point? I think if i just bc it he will see how much healthier and pretty it will look. Decisions decisions......



lisanaturally for you to trim the ends, will it be a major cut?  cut it and he won't notice it, just wear it up or curled and he won't be able to tell and you can secretly feel good. I wear my hair curled a lot so he wouldn't have noticed


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Lilmama1011 said:


> lisanaturally for you to trim the ends, will it be a major cut?  cut it and he won't notice it, just wear it up or curled and he won't be able to tell and you can secretly feel good. I wear my hair curled a lot so he wouldn't have noticed



Yeah it would be a major cut i already cut it once from cbl to ear length and it looks horrible lol. But that is a good idea just wear it up after i cut it i think i might do that.


----------



## Lilmama1011

About to dust, I was going to wait til the morning but.... technically it's the 20th


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:


> About to dust, I was going to wait til the morning but.... technically it's the 20th



that was quick and simple will dust in 3 more months


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Finally washed after about 15 days. Now I don't want to rinse this DC out to twist. Why do I want longer hair again? It's going to take longer to do.


----------



## Blairx0

Why doesn't trader joe's want me to get to the bottom of my jar of coconut oil?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

ckisland said:


> Cutting all my hair off makes the scalp issues I have blaring. My scalp and relaxers do not mix . As I was cutting my hair, it looked like I was shaking a snow globe!!! Now I have to deal with this crazy itching and rubbing off flakes. Goodness I hope this goes away soon



Thank you. I needed that cause I've had the sudden impulse to relax again erplexed and I forgot how bad my dandruff was back then. If it wasn't for these DARN single strand knots, I'd never even THINK about  a relaxer again.


----------



## hnntrr

So I neeed to DC tonight, I don't have any DC..I do have bananas, olive oil, and honey.
Will that be enough? I am protein sensitive otherwise I would add egg.


----------



## MileHighDiva

hnntrr said:


> So I neeed to DC tonight, I don't have any DC..I do have bananas, olive oil, and honey.
> Will that be enough? I am protein sensitive otherwise I would add egg.



Just use the honey and EVOO.  Don't use the bananas!  I've heard they're a nightmare to rinse out if you're manually blending them.


----------



## ImanAdero

I think I want to try a beer rinse as a final straw for these limp kinks in the front of my hair. I feer the slight heat damage I have is certainly permanent and makes me not want to straighten my hair for a while unfortunately. 

And I wanna straighten my hair soon ::Hmph::


----------



## hnntrr

MileHighDiva said:


> Just use the honey and EVOO.  Don't use the bananas!  I've heard they're a nightmare to rinse out if you're manually blending them.



I have a super nice blender and a strainer so I could but...I read a few places where banana is considered protein to some people. I may just try those!. Thank you.


----------



## Babygrowth

My current tea moisture mix has me unable to stop touching my cornrows under this weave! But I guess thats good because I can feel the newgrowth now. It just popped up out of nowhere! I wonder if that means my ng comes in around the mid-end of the month every month.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My hair has not a one staple and I'm happy with that because the way these vendors change ingredients/products is like changing clothes. I refuse to  get hooked on something and it's gone.  I will drop you in a minute

Afroveda, gone!
Mozeke, gone!
Donna Marie, gone!
Uncle Funkys Daughter, gone!
Beija Flor Naturals, gone!

I get down with Hesh ayurvedic herbs , rhassoul, bentonite and henna.  Those are my boo thangs.


----------



## HanaKuroi

shawnyblazes said:
			
		

> My hair has not a one staple and I'm happy with that because the way these vendors change ingredients/products is like changing clothes. I refuse to  get hooked on something and it's gone.  I will drop you in a minute
> 
> Afroveda, gone!
> Mozeke, gone!
> Donna Marie, gone!
> Uncle Funkys Daughter, gone!
> Beija Flor Naturals, gone!
> 
> I get down with Hesh ayurvedic herbs , rhassoul, bentonite and henna.  Those are my boo thangs.



What did UFD change? Sighhhh

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

HanaKuroi said:


> What did UFD change? Sighhhh
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi, their Curly Magic gel,  revamped the ingredients to include protein and glycerin


----------



## Pompous Blue

shawnyblazes said:


> My hair has not a one staple and I'm happy with that because the way these vendors change ingredients/products is like changing clothes. I refuse to get hooked on something and it's gone. I will drop you in a minute
> 
> Afroveda, gone!
> Mozeke, gone!
> Donna Marie, gone!
> *Uncle Funkys Daughter, gone!*
> Beija Flor Naturals, gone!
> 
> I get down with Hesh ayurvedic herbs , rhassoul, bentonite and henna. Those are my boo thangs.


shawnyblazes
The Curly Magic was the only product of theirs I used. Is HG status. But when they announced on FACEBOOK the other day the formula had changed, my heart sank. Glad I still have several jars of the old formula.

Afroveda was once a favored vendor; they're gone!

I'm loyal to no one and my hair doesn't have one staple either. 

Ayurvedic, henna, rhassoul and bentonite clays are my bady daddy.....LOL! 


HanaKuroi said:


> What did UFD change? Sighhhh
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


HanaKuroi
This is what they wrote on FACEBOOK


> We finally have all the curl enhancing power you are looking for, in our improved moisturizing Curly Magic. The hold is the same firm hold you love, but hair feels softer, more nourished, while the fresh scent is very mild and clean.


I hate when a vendor changes formulas. 

I bet it will not work the same on my 4C hair as the old formula now works! Arrrggghhh!!!


----------



## Pompous Blue

shawnyblazes said:


> @HanaKuroi, their Curly Magic gel, revamped the ingredients to include protein and glycerin


shawnyblazes 
Oh nooo!!!
I'm in Florida. With glycerin being the 2nd ingredients is a no go for my hair with the high humidity climate here. And protein??!!! No, no, no!!

Using the LCO method with this gel produced the perfect, perfect braid-out or twist-outs for my 4C hair....

But I have other styling products that are good -- Curl Prep is a fave!!!


----------



## naija24

Five weeks post and my new growth has reminded me why I reeeeeally hate being relaxed. It only feels nice for 2-4 weeks and then it's like you never got a touch up in the first place. I haven't been to the salon since my touch up either and I don't miss it haha.

I've thought about locs for a long time now because it's a natural way to show length without having to deal with shrinkage, and I really would like to freeform my locs because I don't care for super neat looking locs anyway. Sadly, I don't think anyone in this forum has freeform locs or at least, no one has every posted pictures of this when showing length checks or progress photos.

I saw a girl at the gym with free form locs that were classic length and it was the most gorgeous thing ever. And she dyed it red and it OMG. I was swooning. That's what I want. Where I don't have to go to the salon, and it's not a big deal. I don't want my hair to be a big deal and right now it feels like that.

If I did free form, where would I start? Would it just be me not combing or brushing my hair for a few months?


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Since I henna my hair I can't wear any of my half wigs anymore <ugly cry>

Gonna start a new job tues so I need an easy style to look cute with minimal effort and be able to work out with. Debating with getting a couple full wigs or installing braids..

Ugh I love the effects of henna but its messing up my hair life!


----------



## hnntrr

Alright! So I bought some stuff to make my own deep conditioner. I am modifying naptural85's recipe. So I have

1 Banana
1 Cup AVJ
1/4 Olive Oil
1 teaspoon sweet almond oil
6 drops grapefruit seed oil
6 drops jojoba oil

All of these I THINK will be okay. I am super protein sensitive so I didn't want to add coconut/other protein since I know that can put me over the edge, next time I do a DC I may add another protein into it but right now I am just going to leave it with one banana. I have used jojoba and olive oil before with no issues...and grapefruit seed oil is in my current store bought conditioner...I have not used sweet almond before but I heard good things about it? So gonna try it (thankfully I only bought a small bottle). 
Wish me luck!.


----------



## HanaKuroi

hnntrr said:


> Alright! So I bought some stuff to make my own deep conditioner. I am modifying naptural85's recipe. So I have
> 
> 1 Banana
> 1 Cup AVJ
> 1/4 Olive Oil
> 1 teaspoon sweet almond oil
> 6 drops grapefruit seed oil
> 6 drops jojoba oil
> 
> All of these I THINK will be okay. I am super protein sensitive so I didn't want to add coconut/other protein since I know that can put me over the edge, next time I do a DC I may add another protein into it but right now I am just going to leave it with one banana. I have used jojoba and olive oil before with no issues...and grapefruit seed oil is in my current store bought conditioner...I have not used sweet almond before but I heard good things about it? So gonna try it (thankfully I only bought a small bottle).
> Wish me luck!.



Banana baby food.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr

HanaKuroi said:


> Banana baby food.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



My roommate has a really great juicer that pulverizes stuff...and I have a small strainer so we will see if not ill get some next time!


----------



## justNikki

PSA...natural hair ladies, your are doing yourself an injustice if you refuse to keep your hair shaped up.  It can be done at any length.


----------



## PJaye

^^^ Please expound.


----------



## Destiny9109

nerdography said:


> I washed my hair with Ion Hard Water shampoo this weekend. My hair has been super dry for years and I've tried all kinds of conditioners and leave-ins trying to fix it.
> 
> This shampoo is the truth. My hair hasn't felt this good in years. My new growth is super moisturized my ends aren't frizzy and dry. My hair no longer feels like straw. So, if you've been struggling with straw like dry hair try a hard water shampoo.



it's been my go to clarifying and chelating shampoo for years, I've never tried the conditioner because I assume it would be inferior, but I just might try it out.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i don't see how people can wrap their hair everyday, too much manipulation and im careful as can be but you need comb or brush to wrap.  that's why i barely wear it straight


----------



## DoDo

naija24 said:


> Five weeks post and my new growth has reminded me why I reeeeeally hate being relaxed. It only feels nice for 2-4 weeks and then it's like you never got a touch up in the first place. I haven't been to the salon since my touch up either and I don't miss it haha.
> 
> I've thought about locs for a long time now because it's a natural way to show length without having to deal with shrinkage, and I really would like to freeform my locs because I don't care for super neat looking locs anyway. Sadly, I don't think anyone in this forum has freeform locs or at least, no one has every posted pictures of this when showing length checks or progress photos.
> 
> I saw a girl at the gym with free form locs that were classic length and it was the most gorgeous thing ever. And she dyed it red and it OMG. I was swooning. That's what I want. Where I don't have to go to the salon, and it's not a big deal. I don't want my hair to be a big deal and right now it feels like that.
> 
> If I did free form, where would I start? Would it just be me not combing or brushing my hair for a few months?



naija24

Visit nappturality.com, their loc forum is the best I have seen thus far. My best friend has braidlocs she cares for and maintains herself and they are gorgeous. She got her initial loc advice from that forum.

I can't go the loc route myself because of my skin condition and therefore my scalp concerns but I respect anyone who does. Locs are absolutely gorgeous. Get 'em girl!


----------



## ckisland

Thank the hair gods for Shea Moisture Deep Cleansing shampoo!!!!!! My scalp had been killing me since my final relaxer touch up!!! I used the shampoo yesterday, and my itches are gone!! Usually I have to wet my scalp daily and spray it with AVJ to soothe it . I didn't have to today and I'm actually okay!! I'm really relieved so far . I hope it keeps up!


----------



## hnntrr

Nvm. I just washed' and go'ed it. Having an "I hate my hair night"


----------



## Americka

I have a section of hair that is super stubborn and wants to remain under-processed. *shakes fists* I will defeat you!


----------



## shasha8685

Nothing like bonding with strangers in the hair care aisle over hair products


----------



## SlimPickinz

When men try to give me hair tips :hardslap: I just want to punch-kick them in the chest. My hair would not look better up, my forehead is huge. I know my angles. I've had hair since I was 4.


----------



## faithVA

I hate cameras. I looked in the mirror my hair looked fine. I took a picture of my hair and my hair looked scary. So I went back to the mirror to fix my hair and my hair looked fine  Why isn't there just a camera in the mirror?


----------



## Rocky91

shasha8685 said:


> Nothing like bonding with strangers in the hair care aisle over hair products


I love this man, it's a lovely thing bonding with another sista over hair.
I just did this yesterday with a girl who had a luscious fro in target. She had me convinced I need to go to the Huetiful salon in Chicago and get a steam treatment.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

I think co-washing everyday was too much for for my hair. I notice that not putting my hands in my hair as much has cut down on shedding. Between a chop to get rid of nasty ends, the JBCO, and my protein oil mix, I think I am doing a lot better. I do take down my hair when showering just to get some "water" on it, but after my shower I apply the oil and that's it. I don't even really do anything to it, just detangle because I wig it durning the day anyway. When I'm not at work and I'm just at home chilling, I leave it out and apply the oil and that's it. I wash and condition once no more than twice a week do get rid or product. I only use the protein oil mix on wash and condition days.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## krissyhair

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I think co-washing everyday was too much for for my hair. I notice that not putting my hands in my hair as much has cut down on shedding. Between a chop to get rid of nasty ends, the JBCO, and my protein oil mix, I think I am doing a lot better. I do take down my hair when showering just to get some "water" on it, but after my shower I apply the oil and that's it. I don't even really do anything to it, just detangle because I wig it durning the day anyway. When I'm not at work and I'm just at home chilling, I leave it out and apply the oil and that's it. I wash and condition once no more than twice a week do get rid or product. I only use the protein oil mix on wash and condition days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



What is your protein oil mix? I thought I was doing something with soybean oil until I read the nutritional label and saw it said 0 grams of protein.


----------



## Froreal3

shasha8685 said:


> Nothing like bonding with strangers in the hair care aisle over hair products



shasha8685 True! lol I always wonder if they are one of yall.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

krissyhair said:


> What is your protein oil mix? I thought I was doing something with soybean oil until I read the nutritional label and saw it said 0 grams of protein.



Right now it's Ovation and JBCO and and the BB oil mix. When I run out of the Ovation I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I only use the mix on wash days and some of the oil in between days on the scalp and hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Used wen fig for the first time left it as a leave in yesterday and to detangle before my wash 

Then washed with it today half the bottle done smmfh 

But my hair did feel lovely and soft after the rinse

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## naija24

What's an affordable brand of human hair weave that won't turn to crap overnight? I can't afford weave packs at 80 a pop. 

I was looking at this : Black Essence Human Hair 

And Harlem 125.

Which is a better brand? And if neither, what online outlets should I be looking at? My local Sally's doesn't have a wide selection.


----------



## PureSilver

Gonna stop this breakage dead in its tracks, ain't no way imma let you stop me from getting to BSL for my BDay and WL end of this year.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i was thinking of doing another roller set to wear it straight again but i don't like combing my hair daily,  i know i could finger comb but when it's straight you want everything laid perfectly and i can see me in the mirror trying to smooth some pieces. who knows what i will do tomorrow.  i always miss the curls and it safer


----------



## Lilmama1011

SO almost gave me a heart attack asking me was a piece of short hair broken or growing back :gasps:  but i regained my composure and explained every hair on your hair isn't going to be the same length and that you can be waist length and have a hair come to your ear as long as majority is one length depending on how your hair is cut


----------



## Tonto

20more days until I remove my weave... I feel like I'll just wait a week only, I want to do something else with my hair...


----------



## Platinum

Seriously thinking about loc'ing my hair. I was going to do it a few years ago but I let my ex boyfriend talk me into getting a relaxer back in 2012. I'm probably going to get loc extensions if I can find them at an affordable price.


----------



## Holla

If you skip a beat and take a beak from this site, you'll miss out on the "it" items. I am just now learning about Cowboy Magic. I wonder what else was popular a few years ago for me to check out.


----------



## Embyra

Haven't done a wash and go in ages like since November 

So I don't know if I have just forgotten the feeling of them but I got one of my best first day wash and goes  on the first day hair 

I used so many different things as well smmfh but clearly it done something ....


----------



## Embyra

Holla said:


> If you skip a beat and take a beak from this site, you'll miss out on the "it" items. I am just now learning about Cowboy Magic. I wonder what else was popular a few years ago for me to check out.



 Any stuff meant for horses was all the rage in that cowboy magic time few years back


----------



## naija24

Sobbing at how expensive getting weave installs take. 250-350 dollars for 1.5 hours of service and that doesn't include hair which runs around 50-100 A PACK. Assuming you get the standard 2 packs of hair, you're still paying 400 to get your hair done. 

My darling bf is even willing to pay for it but that's still close to 200 dollars for hair. Doesn't seem worth it even if you can reuse it. I want to try it since it's all the rage but I have a line. 

May just go back to tried and true braids which includes the cost of hair and last the same amount of time while being 50% cheaper.   Does anyone else want sew ins but don't get them due to costs?


----------



## Tonto

Need to draw some hairstyle and choose what I want to do next after I remove my weave....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

naija24 said:


> Sobbing at how expensive getting weave installs take. 250-350 dollars for 1.5 hours of service and that doesn't include hair which runs around 50-100 A PACK. Assuming you get the standard 2 packs of hair, you're still paying 400 to get your hair done.
> 
> My darling bf is even willing to pay for it but that's still close to 200 dollars for hair. Doesn't seem worth it even if you can reuse it. I want to try it since it's all the rage but I have a line.
> 
> May just go back to tried and true braids which includes the cost of hair and last the same amount of time while being 50% cheaper.   Does anyone else want sew ins but don't get them due to costs?



I only go to one place when I want a weave installed. Shes pretty good and only charges me $80 to install. The majority of the money is spend on hair.  I only use 2 bundles. The most I've spent per bundle is $50-65. If I know I'm getting a weave I save up for the hair if its really expensive. I keep it in 3 months top. So if you can reuse the hair, it can save in the long run.


----------



## MileHighDiva

naija24

If your SO is paying for it, why are you stressed about the cost?  

I can't help you in this area, because I have no expertise in weave.  

Have you read the aliexpress and weave threads?  I think those ladies share their sources for inexpensive quality hair.

MrsCEO had a thread about her business and packaging.  Maybe, you should check out her website...I don't recall the name.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

Tonto said:


> 20more days until I remove my weave... I feel like I'll just wait a week only, I want to do something else with my hair...



I'm right there with you...


----------



## naija24

shawnyblazes said:


> I only go to one place when I want a weave installed. Shes pretty good and only charges me $80 to install. The majority of the money is spend on hair.  I only use 2 bundles. The most I've spent per bundle is $50-65. If I know I'm getting a weave I save up for the hair if its really expensive. I keep it in 3 months top. So if you can reuse the hair, it can save in the long run.



shawnyblazes OMG who??


----------



## hnntrr

I dunk what to do with my hair. Twist outs don't look good, bantu knots don't look good, even my to-go wash and do's are looking like frumpy. I don't know if my hair just doesn't like me or if I am going through this odd length stage.


----------



## SamandI

The last time I really really liked my natural hair was 3 years ago when I had a TWA. The longer it's gotten, the less I like it. 

Scheduled an appointment with the relaxer. If it doesn't pan out, I'll cut and start over.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I feel depressed so I need to buy some more hair and body stuff.

Five cars were broken into in the school parking lot where I teach and one of them was mine. An elementary school parking lot. What a shame.


----------



## Platinum

Platinum said:


> Seriously thinking about loc'ing my hair. I was going to do it a few years ago but I let my ex boyfriend talk me into getting a relaxer back in 2012. I'm probably going to get loc extensions if I can find them at an affordable price.



So I checked on the cost of loc extensions in my area. The amount these folks are charging is about the same amount of money to I spend on my household expenses for a month. I saw a few YouTube videos and I may try installing some myself.


----------



## HanaKuroi

NaturallyATLPCH said:
			
		

> I feel depressed so I need to buy some more hair and body stuff.
> 
> Five cars were broken into in the school parking lot where I teach and one of them was mine. An elementary school parking lot. What a shame.



Oh no! I am sorry. That sucks!

What was stolen?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## myronnie

My twists were blowing in the wind today..I was wondering what that sensation was and noticed it was my hair moving in the wind! It feels weird!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I feel depressed so I need to buy some more hair and body stuff.
> 
> Five cars were broken into in the school parking lot where I teach and one of them was mine. An elementary school parking lot. What a shame.



Aww mannn NaturallyATLPCH sorry to hear that.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I feel depressed so I need to buy some more hair and body stuff.  Five cars were broken into in the school parking lot where I teach and one of them was mine. An elementary school parking lot. What a shame.



Sorry to hear that. Just glad you are physically ok.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

After four years, I have blowdried, comb chased, deep conditioned, tried countless heat protectants and flat irons. But my natural hair has never quite gotten straight right.

Alas, VICTORY!  After washing and conditioning my hair, I applied my usual heat protectants and braided my hair. I planned to flat iron the next morning but didn't. I was going to do that night after work but I was sick. So I just finished tonight. It felt moisturized (not dry, like usual naked hair) and straightened in one pass. NO FRIZZ.

I'm not sure if it's a porosity thing but waiting that extra day seemed to let the products "sink in." I immediately put rollers in after flat ironing. I'll do a reveal tomorrow.


----------



## MileHighDiva

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I feel depressed so I need to buy some more hair and body stuff.
> 
> Five cars were broken into in the school parking lot where I teach and one of them was mine. An elementary school parking lot. What a shame.



 That is so not cool!  Hopefully nothing irreplaceable was taken from your car. 

You need to go to the Use 1 Buy 10 thread to plot your next therapeutic retail move,  NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## DivineNapps1728

My trim turned into a cut again. My longest layer was grazing waist, but my hair was so uneven & my ends were chewed. The four inches from my nape wasn't to tough to let go of, but the three to four inches from the front/sides has me pained.

The silver lining is I know precisely what I did to cause the damage & how to prevent it.


----------



## BostonMaria

Day 17 of straight hair
It's dirty LOL but still looking gorgeous 
I don't care!! I'm getting my $45 worth


----------



## DivineNapps1728

BostonMaria said:


> Day 17 of straight hair
> It's dirty LOL but still looking gorgeous
> I don't care!! I'm getting my $45 worth



BostonMaria, how do you maintain your straight hair for so long? I'm four days in & workouts have my roots fully reverted, but tips for future reference are appreciated.

I have gone as long as ten days (with the aid of flexi-rods) before my straight hair looks a hot mess.


----------



## Babygrowth

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I feel depressed so I need to buy some more hair and body stuff.
> 
> Five cars were broken into in the school parking lot where I teach and one of them was mine. An elementary school parking lot. What a shame.



I'm sorry honey. That has happened to me before and its not a good feeling. Glad you are ok.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divinenapps

I'm sorry to hear about your cut!  What was your faux pas, so we can all learn from your experience?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Thank you Babygrowth, MileHighDiva, cwmarie, and Saludable84.


----------



## Froreal3

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I feel depressed so I need to buy some more hair and body stuff.
> 
> Five cars were broken into in the school parking lot where I teach and one of them was mine. An elementary school parking lot. What a shame.



 NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## Lilmama1011

detangling with a fresh relaxer was a breeze. i cowashed with v05 i don't know why i expected tangles.  my hair looks super healthy.  i added some medium protein today


----------



## Lilmama1011

i think i will do straight hair again this week since im always doing curls anyway


----------



## Philippians413

I need a Pura Body sale.


----------



## krissyhair

MileHighDiva said:


> That is so not cool!  Hopefully nothing irreplaceable was taken from your car.
> 
> You need to go to the Use 1 Buy 10 thread to plot your next therapeutic retail move,  NaturallyATLPCH



Lol MileHighDiva use one buy 10


----------



## hnntrr

Got good twist out results from rope twisting my hair last night. Going to touch up my hair with some new dye and then do a full twist out all over my head and just keep the twists in all day and take them out tomorrow morning. Doing a honey blonde, I'm redoing the same section so it till be pretty light without damaging my hair too much.


----------



## overtherainbow

Was too sick to fully wash or detangle hair yesterday, so I cowashed and somewhat detangled with big twists. Cowashing never ever worked for me but desperate times...
 My hair feels sooo greasy from the cowash and looks soo tired from traveling BUT when I unraveled the big twists, I found that I could easily wear my hair in a ponytail with hangtime. Happy to have my ponytail back after my BC


----------



## Smiley79

I have been such a lazy bum (and a busy bum) these past few weekends, I keep putting off my Henna application. The weekend I don't care what happens, I am doing my Henna. Now I see what Curly Nikki was talking about when she called herself a Henna Head...I seriously think I am becoming one. I am obsessed with that stuff and my hair thrives with it. I cant stop talking about it. 

On another note, I was not a fan of the Shea Moisture line but that Purification Masque has won me over. I need to look out for when their having sales on them because I am stocking up! That stuff is amazing.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

naija24 said:


> Sobbing at how expensive getting weave installs take. 250-350 dollars for 1.5 hours of service and that doesn't include hair which runs around 50-100 A PACK. Assuming you get the standard 2 packs of hair, you're still paying 400 to get your hair done.  My darling bf is even willing to pay for it but that's still close to 200 dollars for hair. Doesn't seem worth it even if you can reuse it. I want to try it since it's all the rage but I have a line.  May just go back to tried and true braids which includes the cost of hair and last the same amount of time while being 50% cheaper.   Does anyone else want sew ins but don't get them due to costs?



Get a wig made with the hair you want and call it a day! That's what I'm doing. You can still take care of your hair and protect it and still have the good hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ChasingBliss

Used the instyler on Saturday. Hair still straight with the exception of my edges...they curled up but nothing my ecco cant fix. This tool is a keeper. Worked out nicely. But if I am going to straighten my hair more often, I will have to add protein treatments to my regimen.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

naija24  I'm in northern NJ


----------



## hnntrr

Does anyone with lo-po hair have trouble using box dyes? Its never like the box at all, it lightens about 2 shades lighter (I used like a honey blonde) but its not as light as it should be. Last time I died twice and got the results I wanted but...should I just look into having a professional do it?


----------



## DivineNapps1728

MileHighDiva said:


> @divinenapps
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your cut!  What was your faux pas, so we can all learn from your experience?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva,

*Short version:* Lack of adequate protein & mechanical damage coupled with little to no protective styling led to damage that compounded.

*Long Version:* I have dense hair with fine strands that absolutely require regular use of light and hardcore protein treatments. In November I ran out of my Aphogee 2 Step Treatment & my Nutress protein packs & decided to utilize homemade gelatin based protein treatments. I cycled the homemade treatment & my Aphogee Two Minute conditioner November & December && have skipped out on hardcore protein treatments this year out of sheer laziness & only did one light protein trmt. (despite having repurchased my staples at the top of the year) erplexed. 

p.s. The homemade gelatin treatment is not strong enough to be considered a hard core trmt imo, even though that what it was touted as.

My second major faux pas was wearing my hair out all fall & winter; I almost always go into a set of braids or twists come cold weather just to give my hair reprieve from manipulation & frigid temps for at least six weeks. This winter I've been doing so many other people's heads that I had no desire to fuss with mine so all I've done primarily are bun & flat iron.  

Beyond that I have been straightening more often & not buffering the flat ironing with regular protein usage && I've been washing my hair too frequently.


----------



## Smiley79

I would do anything to get some color in my hair for spring.


----------



## MileHighDiva

DivineNapps1728 said:


> MileHighDiva,
> 
> *Short version:* Lack of adequate protein & mechanical damage coupled with little to no protective styling led to damage that compounded.
> 
> *Long Version:* I have dense hair with fine strands that absolutely require regular use of light and hardcore protein treatments. In November I ran out of my Aphogee 2 Step Treatment & my Nutress protein packs & decided to utilize homemade gelatin based protein treatments. I cycled the homemade treatment & my Aphogee Two Minute conditioner November & December && have skipped out on hardcore protein treatments this year out of sheer laziness & only did one light protein trmt. (despite having repurchased my staples at the top of the year) erplexed.
> 
> p.s. The homemade gelatin treatment is not strong enough to be considered a hard core trmt imo, even though that what it was touted as.
> 
> My second major faux pas was wearing my hair out all fall & winter; I almost always go into a set of braids or twists come cold weather just to give my hair reprieve from manipulation & frigid temps for at least six weeks. This winter *I've been doing so many other people's heads that I had no desire to fuss with mine* so all I've done primarily are bun & flat iron.
> 
> Beyond that I have been straightening more often & not buffering the flat ironing with regular protein usage && I've been washing my hair too frequently.



Are these people paying you?  Your precious locks come first!  You have to put yourself and your hair first. 

I'm happy you already know what happened and how to reset your hair's health and retention. 

You know that you're supposed to re-up when you only have 1/4th of a container/bottle left.

I'm jelly that you have high density hair.  Also, now I know not to ever mess with any of those gelatin recipes.  My hair's on a high protein diet as well.

divinenapps


----------



## HanaKuroi

DivineNapps1728 said:


> MileHighDiva,
> 
> Short version: Lack of adequate protein & mechanical damage coupled with little to no protective styling led to damage that compounded.
> 
> Long Version: I have dense hair with fine strands that absolutely require regular use of light and hardcore protein treatments. In November I ran out of my Aphogee 2 Step Treatment & my Nutress protein packs & decided to utilize homemade gelatin based protein treatments. I cycled the homemade treatment & my Aphogee Two Minute conditioner November & December && have skipped out on hardcore protein treatments this year out of sheer laziness & only did one light protein trmt. (despite having repurchased my staples at the top of the year) erplexed.
> 
> p.s. The homemade gelatin treatment is not strong enough to be considered a hard core trmt imo, even though that what it was touted as.
> 
> My second major faux pas was wearing my hair out all fall & winter; I almost always go into a set of braids or twists come cold weather just to give my hair reprieve from manipulation & frigid temps for at least six weeks. This winter I've been doing so many other people's heads that I had no desire to fuss with mine so all I've done primarily are bun & flat iron.
> 
> Beyond that I have been straightening more often & not buffering the flat ironing with regular protein usage && I've been washing my hair too frequently.



I was eyeing Knox gelatin yesterday. Thanks for sharing. I will not stray from the path. 

I am sorry for your speed bump. You will bounce back quickly. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

I almost forgot ....


View attachment 251913


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just did a wrap after taking out  my four flexi rods, I hope it comes out right so I won't even have to do ponytail rollersets if though those are quick too but don't like putting in the rubber bands and them popping and I don't like struggling to take them out carefully.   I think it will come out extra curly which won't be a problem a as long as it's not frizzy.  I used plenty of oil to wrap my hair


----------



## DoDo

MileHighDiva said:


> Are these people paying you?  Your precious locks come first!  You have to put yourself and your hair first.
> 
> I'm happy you already know what happened and how to reset your hair's health and retention.
> 
> You know that you're supposed to re-up when you only have 1/4th of a container/bottle left.
> 
> I'm jelly that you have high density hair.  Also, now I know not to ever mess with any of those gelatin recipes.  My hair's on a high protein diet as well.
> 
> divinenapps



divinenapps

I just love how you knew *exactly* what was wrong. That was crazy, you really broke it down. You know exactly what to do to grow your hair and that is amazing. I congratulate you and am staying tuned for your progress. You really educated me just now.


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty

I can't wait to colour my hair this weekend! I'm getting so self-conscious about my greys, mostly because 90 percent of them are around my front hairline.


----------



## hairqueen7

After havin color in for 2-3 months , that new growth u see , is it because ur hair is growing or the color is fading?


----------



## Lucie

I do not recall when my last haircut was. I know it was 2013 but maybe Summer? Spring? Winter? I have to go back to my 2013 planner and see. IIRC it was about March 2013. Time for a hair cut, LOL!


----------



## sexypebbly

I wanna do a wash n go


----------



## DivineNapps1728

MileHighDiva said:


> Are these people paying you?  Your precious locks come first!  You have to put yourself and your hair first.
> 
> I'm happy you already know what happened and how to reset your hair's health and retention.
> 
> You know that you're supposed to re-up when you only have 1/4th of a container/bottle left.
> 
> I'm jelly that you have high density hair.  Also, now I know not to ever mess with any of those gelatin recipes.  My hair's on a high protein diet as well.
> 
> divinenapps



MileHighDiva
Thanks for the reminder (& feel free to send me an e-slap if you see me claiming lazy in another hair post ). Most of them were for pay, but I knew better than to book multiple appointments before I'd tackled my head && you're right about re-upping when bottles get low. I have to become more vigilant about watching levels when I'm sharing products as well. 

If you do try it, don't count on it to replace a hardcore treatment; it will not whip your hair into shape like the Aphogee Two  Step when you're in need of a protein boost & it absolutely does not provide four to six weeks of strength.



HanaKuroi said:


> I was eyeing Knox gelatin yesterday. Thanks for sharing. I will not stray from the path.
> 
> I am sorry for your speed bump. You will bounce back quickly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



HanaKuroi
You're welcome doll & thank you. I'm sure it could work for someone who's hair thrives off mild-medium proteins or for someone who needs a small boost to obtain a protein moisture balance, but if you're like me && your hair needs regular hard protein trmts with mild protein trmts in between, save your money unless your fond of jello or plan to bake something.



DoDo said:


> divinenapps
> 
> I just love how you knew *exactly* what was wrong. That was crazy, you really broke it down. You know exactly what to do to grow your hair and that is amazing. I congratulate you and am staying tuned for your progress. You really educated me just now.



DoDo
Thanks chica ! I don't know it all, but me & my hair have been riding out this natural journey for a minute so I know a thing or two.

By way of a sidebar, even though I lost a bunch of progress I'm elated that my longest layer was knocking on waist lengths door. I have the day off today so I'm going to do my Aphogee Two Step & prep my hair for jumbo Senegalese twists.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divinenapps

Girl, make that :dollar::dollar::dollar:  You have to have multiple income streams in today's economy,


----------



## BostonMaria

DivineNapps1728 said:


> BostonMaria, how do you maintain your straight hair for so long? I'm four days in & workouts have my roots fully reverted, but tips for future reference are appreciated.
> 
> I have gone as long as ten days (with the aid of flexi-rods) before my straight hair looks a hot mess.



DivineNapps1728
I wrap my hair at night and put a silk cap on my head. If I work out I put my hair in a ponytail. My hair never ever lasts this long straight. My hairdresser blow dried the crap out of it a few weeks ago and she made it bone straight. When I do my own hair, it lasts 7 days.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My hair is collarbone length and today the back shrank all the way to my ears while my front stayed stretched. These crazy multiple textures will be the death of me. I had an inverted triangle dealie happening... It was cute but not what I was going for AT ALL. 

At least the curls were popping...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why is BSL so far from APL??? Such a long journey it will be to get there. I dont know if its in me to even attempt to PS to get there.

I think Ill just work on getting all layers of my hair to APL and call it a day, lol.


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm seriously considering trying the Carols Daughter Sacred Tiare line. The way the comb just glided through mo knows hair lil sis' hair had me in awe. Thank goodness its at Target so I can always return it if necessary.


----------



## emada

I'll have to toss my Elasta QP olive and mango butter moisturizer. For some reason there's this black stuff on the inside cap and lip of the container, I'm pretty sure it's mold. It's not on the product and I took good care of not getting water in it. Anyone else notice this? 

I suppose I'll replace it with the Jane Carter Nourish and Shine I've been eyeing


----------



## HanaKuroi

My hair felt so good after my dc. I just braided it in four plaits and threw some bask apple sorghum syrup on damp hair. My hair feels and smells so good! It feels lush and soft. 

I hope bask makes it a permanent item.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ImanAdero

This weave hair search is overwhelming lol. 

Don't know if I want to try my hand at AliExpress... It just seems to risky. 

Looked at IndianHair.net, and a whole bunch of new vendors who pop up on IG...

Shucks, if they keep following me on IG can they send me a bundle or something?!


----------



## whiteoleander91

HAIR CARE OVERHAUL UPDATE:

*previous post*

What a difference it makes knowing the specific ingredients that your hair likes. For so long I kept picking up moisturizing conditioners. Almost none of the conditioners I tried would work for me...if they did, they still needed a little bit of doctoring. Now that I know how much my hair loves protein and thickening conditioners, almost every product I try MY HAIR LIKES. And it's been so crazy reflecting on all of the products that I have tried over the years and realizing almost all of the ones that I have loved have been protein conditioners...why has it taken so long for me to realize this? 

recent winners:

*The Suave Seaweed condish is definitely remaining in regular rotation. Makes my hair soo soft.

*I tried the Giovanni Brazilian Keratin & Argan Oil condish and  looooove this stuff. It creates a really thick/creamy foam that feels amazing as I run it through my hair! It's great for detangling, and made my hair feel yummy.

*Carol's Daughter Sacred Tiare Fortifying condish is aaawesome, smells great, GREAT DETANGLING, has sooo many ingredients that my hair loves. Love it.


"To Try" list:

*APB leave-ins (I ordered them in Marshmallow Clouds and Birthday Cake )


----------



## ImanAdero

How long do hair products keep for?

I have 2 products I've had since college and I'm not sure I want to keep them around lol. 

By the way: I graduated going on 4 years ago and I probably bought these products 4-6 years ago.


----------



## MileHighDiva

ImanAdero said:


> How long do hair products keep for?
> 
> I have 2 products I've had since college and I'm not sure I want to keep them around lol.
> 
> By the way: I graduated going on 4 years ago and I probably bought these products 4-6 years ago.



ImanAdero

Have you already opened them?  Do they have parabens for the preservative?  Have they been stored in a cool, dark place?

If they're natural products, I'd toss them.  If they're salon products preserved with parabens you can probably still use them.  Open them and look to make sure they look normal, before applying to your hair.

ETA: Read about mzteaze experience with old Joico products in the DC challenge thread.

ETA2: Why haven't you used these products yet?  If you've moved on chuck them.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Rollersetting took longer than curlformers. Oh my! It took 3 and a half episodes of Orphan Black.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DoDo

Froreal3

This is so unrelated to hair but,  all that shade is back.
The new legends panel season's first episode aired.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIZuycquIhQ&list=UUX0dX-4ttZKV9mNNpysUESw

I just had to share the laughter .


----------



## naija24

Finally got my first weave sew in!!


----------



## momi

naija24 said:


> Finally got my first weave sew in!!



It's very becoming! You look cute ~


----------



## ImanAdero

MileHighDiva  I chucked them. 

I have too many products anyway and they just were old with no para end. Now they might've had some other preservative... But yeah. They're gone. 

Thanks though!


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Got my hair caught in a tree today and hollered like my purse got stolen.


----------



## Prettymetty

I hope these satin rollers dont interfere with my sleep. Last time I had a hard time getting comfortable


----------



## DoDo

shawnyblazes said:


> Why is BSL so far from APL??? Such a long journey it will be to get there. I dont know if its in me to even attempt to PS to get there.
> 
> I think Ill just work on getting all layers of my hair to APL and call it a day, lol.



shawnyblazes

I am not sure how tall you are or the proportions of your body. I can only tell you that bsl was closer to apl than it looked on me. Bsl in the longest layers on me was three inches away from apl which is six months of growth. Now getting all the layers to one length, that takes time on my body. If I am waiting for my crown to be armpit length for instance, I have to wait for it to hit at least sixteen inches, and when that happens my longest layers are bra strap length and I would have to cut those layers back to to arm pit length in order to be full armpit length all the way around.

In any case, I don't think it will take as long as it may seem.


----------



## DoDo

Sometimes it feels as if anything between 3 and 24 inches is the "in between stage". In natural inches on me that is between 1 in. 1/2 and 12 inches. In other words between a pixie cut and medium long hair. I don't know but when I break it down like that, all the hair growth I have had starts to feel underwhelming .


----------



## Froreal3

DoDo said:


> Froreal3
> 
> This is so unrelated to hair but,  all that shade is back.
> The new legends panel season's first episode aired.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIZuycquIhQ&list=UUX0dX-4ttZKV9mNNpysUESw
> 
> I just had to share the laughter .



 Her first words, "Get money!"


----------



## Platinum

Lawd, is there any BSS in Houston that sells Afro Kinky Human Hair?It looks like I may be stuck in Houston for the weekend and I thought about trying to do my own loc extensions. It seems like none of these places I called sell the kind of hair that I want.


----------



## sal3w

Ladies,

I am really bad at understanding the concept of ceramides. I've read through all the ceramides challenges and posts/threads, but the idea still goes right over my head! Quick question for the slow and dim-witted--Can anyone help? Suppose I'm interested in this product with the following ingredients:

 Ingredients:
Deionized Water , Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) , Cocos Nucifera Oil (Coconut) , Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter , Simmondsia Chinensis Seed Oil (Jojoba) , Olea Europaea Oil (Olive) , Vegetable Glycerin , Persea Gratissima Oil (Avocado) , Triticum Vulgare Oil (Wheatgerm) , Grapeseed Oil , Sorbitol Esters , Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract , Cetyl Esters , Yucca Filamentosa Extract , Vegetable Protein , Adansonia Digitata Extract (Baobab) , Panthenol (Vitamin B-5) , Rosemary Extract , Bamboo Extract , Tocopherol (Vitamin E)


I found this leave-in cream listed on one of the Ceramides challenges threads and decided to give it a try since it wasn't that expensive and I could get it from the Walgreen's right up the street from me. Here's my question--how do I know, from this above ingredient list, that this product contains ceramides? Which ingredient am I looking out for? I'm not a science buff and still very new to all this, please excuse my naïveté. I try not to bother you erudite ladies too much with my dumb questions, but I figure it's worth a shot every now and then ... (Eventually the wisdom has got to rub off, lol)...


----------



## BranwenRosewood

sal3w

The Wheatgerm Oil and the Grapeseed Oil are the ceramides in this product.


----------



## Philippians413

I actually want horse hair lol.


----------



## chelleypie810

I'm shocked at how easy my wash day was today. I'm 22 weeks post and I straightened my hair. Detangling was a breeze. Not sure why... I used all the same products as normal. Dk don't care, I need every wash week to be like this


----------



## sounbeweavable

I just went to the Aveda Institute for a shampoo and DC, and I will definitely be going back. I hate having to deal with my hair during the end of a stretch.


----------



## chelleypie810

sounbeweavable how much did they charge? Also what style did you get?


----------



## sounbeweavable

chelleypie810 said:


> sounbeweavable how much did they charge? Also what style did you get?



It was about $25 for wash, DC, blow dry, and style. My hair is pretty short (flirting with SL), so there wasn't much to the style, but my hair feels bouncy and strong


----------



## DoDo

sal3w said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am really bad at understanding the concept of ceramides. I've read through all the ceramides challenges and posts/threads, but the idea still goes right over my head! Quick question for the slow and dim-witted--Can anyone help? Suppose I'm interested in this product with the following ingredients:
> 
> Ingredients:
> Deionized Water , Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) , Cocos Nucifera Oil (Coconut) , Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter , Simmondsia Chinensis Seed Oil (Jojoba) , Olea Europaea Oil (Olive) , Vegetable Glycerin , Persea Gratissima Oil (Avocado) , Triticum Vulgare Oil (Wheatgerm) , Grapeseed Oil , Sorbitol Esters , Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract , Cetyl Esters , Yucca Filamentosa Extract , Vegetable Protein , Adansonia Digitata Extract (Baobab) , Panthenol (Vitamin B-5) , Rosemary Extract , Bamboo Extract , Tocopherol (Vitamin E)
> 
> 
> I found this leave-in cream listed on one of the Ceramides challenges threads and decided to give it a try since it wasn't that expensive and I could get it from the Walgreen's right up the street from me. Here's my question--how do I know, from this above ingredient list, that this product contains ceramides? Which ingredient am I looking out for? I'm not a science buff and still very new to all this, please excuse my naïveté. I try not to bother you erudite ladies too much with my dumb questions, but I figure it's worth a shot every now and then ... (Eventually the wisdom has got to rub off, lol)...



sal3w

Ingredients:
Deionized Water , Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) , Cocos Nucifera Oil (Coconut) , Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter , Simmondsia Chinensis Seed Oil (Jojoba) , Olea Europaea Oil (Olive) , Vegetable Glycerin , Persea Gratissima Oil (Avocado) , *Triticum Vulgare Oil (Wheatgerm)* , *Grapeseed Oil *, Sorbitol Esters , Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract , Cetyl Esters , Yucca Filamentosa Extract , Vegetable Protein , Adansonia Digitata Extract (Baobab) , Panthenol (Vitamin B-5) , Rosemary Extract , Bamboo Extract , Tocopherol (Vitamin E)


It is the wheatgerm oil and the grape seed oil that qualify it as a ceramide rich product.

There is a list in the ceramides challenge of ceramide ingredients, but I'll list what I remember here:

Sunflower oil
Safflower oil
Grapeseed oil
Hempseed oil
Wheatgerm oil

There are also lab synthesized ceramides, however I don't remember the names of them.

By the way that is the Shea Moisture Yucca and Baobab Thickening Growth Milk isn't it?

If it is I literally have whole lists of ingredients lists for commercial products stored in my memory. Oh dear.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

DoDo

I just looked up the ingredients and that's exactly what it is


----------



## DoDo

BranwenRosewood said:


> DoDo
> 
> I just looked up the ingredients and that's exactly what it is



BranwenRosewood

lmbo!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Preparing to wash, condition, and rollerset my hair. 

Oh, I forgot I may do my color tonight too. Whooooooo, I'm not sure if I'm up for it.


----------



## SweetlyCurly

This flaxseed gel came out the bomb.com today. My hair looks awesome. If it keeps my wash and go for more than 3 days I might start using this gel all the time. I'm a sucker for good smells and I love the monkey farts fragrance I added to it. My hair smells amazing!


----------



## DoDo

SweetlyCurly said:


> This flaxseed gel came out the bomb.com today. My hair looks awesome. If it keeps my wash and go for more than 3 days I might start using this gel all the time. I'm a sucker for good smells and I love the monkey farts fragrance I added to it. My hair smells amazing!



SweetlyCurly

Monkey farts. 

It probably smells like banana and coconut though which actually sounds pretty good. .


----------



## SweetlyCurly

DoDo said:


> SweetlyCurly
> 
> Monkey farts.
> 
> It probably smells like banana and coconut though which actually sounds pretty good. .



Yep, it got a giggle out of me too when I first saw it but the description of it got me. It's very fruity


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So Hairfinity might just be doing a little something something.  My kinky twists have a lot of room at the base just for them to be in three weeks.  Today as a matter of fact made three exact weeks. hmmm....


----------



## Sholapie

I am so close to being able to twist my hair. I cannot wait. I'm going to try my hardest not to do another attempt until June 1st.


----------



## hnntrr

My sister and I have the same hair, we are both natural 4a/3c, lo po. Only she is high density and I have low density. Now I know how my hair will look when I get to MBL yay. Yay I have a hair twin


----------



## whiteoleander91

These multiple textures are driving me crazy. I'm itching to re-bluntify my hair lol. Blunt cuts make my hair sooo much easierrrr. My shears be caaalling me *wall slide*

I want uniform hair  or at least a more compatible mix. I'm seriously hurting, y'all. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i learned a new way to use two flexi rods and look like i had a whole set and get curls only at the ends, makes it even better. and i pinned it up using 5 clips and i shook it out and it was good as new


----------



## Lilmama1011

i was planning on using my kenra  minerals for my moisture dc this Tuesday but since we just got the five dry oil dove conditioner i rather try that instead, you know how we get with new hair products lol


----------



## ronie

It's been raining all day on my side of the world. I spent the day e-shopping, and i did not get one hair related item. I. Just. Could. Not. Justify another product when my hair is not even APL yet.


----------



## justNikki

justNikki said:


> PSA...natural hair ladies, your are doing yourself an injustice if you refuse to keep your hair shaped up.  It can be done at any length.





PJaye said:


> ^^^ Please expound.



I'm soooo late, but I'm referencing the ease of the process of styling hair.  If your hair has a nice shape to it,  wash and gos and twist outs and such typically fall well,  without a lot of effort.  So does multi day hair.  I've been seeing a lot of being natural is so hard comments lately,  but it really doesn't have to be that hard.


I've been natural 10 out of the last 12 years so I'm speaking from experience.


----------



## flyygirlll2

EnExitStageLeft girl you were right about Knot Sauce being the the bomb. I used it today on my hair and I loved it. In other news, I'm REALLY getting tired of  transitioning. I'm 24 wks post  and the shedding, some breakage, and ssk's have been ridiculous for me to deal with. I have been at my wits end trying to combat all this mess on top of my head. Rant over.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## FelaShrine

FSP is pretty good. First time using and I'm impressed


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

FelaShrine

what is fsp?

flyygirlll2

GIRLLLL! I love that stuff. I'mma need for Hattache to have another sale, because I need/want to stalk up on it. 

Also, why don't you just straighten and leave it alone for a while? When I'm tired or bored of my hair thats why I do. 

Just wash, protein treat, dc, and apply some heat. Then rock that style until the wheels fall off. Works like a charm everytime.


----------



## FelaShrine

^should be fps actually lol. french perm stabilizer. have you used it before?


----------



## jessicarabbit

I refuse to believe that there is no where in Houston to buy authentic African black soap and shea butter! Ive looked all over!


----------



## flyygirlll2

EnExitStageLeft Yasss  I love the smell and the instant slip my hair felt upon application. I'm going to have to bite the bullet and order from Hattache next time once I get low on this cause Soultanicals took too long to ship. Girl I am over here looking like a black raggedy Ann while  cursing at my hair smh. I just bought an FHI platform iron that should be arriving in the mail next week. I might straighten it but I just recently discovered a few splits in my hair so I'm not sure if using heat would do any good. I just plan to clarify and do a protein treatment next week....I  haven't washed my hair in over two weeks * hangs head in shame*  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Didn't wash my hair this week I went out Friday and Saturday night and got back home in the early morning on both days 

I was just so damn tired I really need to invest in a wig or getting some braids I just can't be bothered doing it weekly :-/


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

flyygirlll2

Chile I'm not washing this week. Just LCOB'in and pulling out my Qredew. I need a break from this mane lol. Let me know home the Platform works out. I was thinking about getting the minature one for my root area. 

FelaShrine

YAS! I love the stuff. I may pull it out and use it as my acidifier instead of my ACV rinse.


----------



## naija24

So right now I'm in a weave, that I hope to keep in for 10 weeks.  My bf paid me the $200 for the hair so it really just costed me $165!!! yay~!

I'd like to be able to retain all the length I gain and I'll do my second weave installation some time in June until late September. I hope to reach APL by the end of the fall, so around October. That is about 6 months from now so roughly 3 inches of growth. I am not getting any trims between now and then so that I can keep all that I grow. And I'll be doing biotin daily for even more growth .

If I can reach APL, my ultimate hair goal, I'd be happy.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies that wear wigs, how do you wear your hair underneath? I can't corn row so...what other options do I have?


----------



## spellinto

ok, I  got  the hang of how  to put flexi rods in  I  stopped trying to spiral my hair around the rod and simply  rolled the hair  onto it.  it was much easier this way.  I  think this method will bring me more of a curl than a  wave though.  I'll  know for sure in the AM!


----------



## Lilmama1011

spellinto said:


> ok, I  got  the hang of how  to put flexi rods in  I  stopped trying to spiral my hair around the rod and simply  rolled the hair  onto it.  it was much easier this way.  I  think this method will bring me more of a curl than a  wave though.  I'll  know for sure in the AM!



it will be a curl


----------



## shasha8685

Currently having a love affair with my spin pins.....


----------



## Smiley79

divachyk I cant cornrow either, so two strand flat twist have saved me big time. I saw it on Youtube and since then, I've been set!


----------



## Smiley79

Henna'd this weekend!!!! My hair is dancing the happy dance right now. 
THe red is really showing up in the sun...big time. But outside the sun it has a rich dark color.  I need to remember this because I wore a black wig yesterday and my leave out reflected red when I got in the sun, lolll.


----------



## divachyk

Smiley79, thank you. Do they make the wig look bulky? I assume you make a bunch of smaller flat twists vs big ones, right? Lastly, how do you pin down or tuck the tails of your twists?


----------



## emada

Guess I need to wash. My scalp is flaking like a b!


----------



## Lilmama1011

i just saw small flakes up close.  something flaked up. idk what it was


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Washed last Thursday, like Thursday before last. Didn't wash yesterday because I'm a procrastinator and had to cram to finish homework. I want to put twists in this weekend. Do I a) keep rocking this fake marley bun til the weekend or b) wash and try to put them in during the week? 

Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## SweetlyCurly

This flaxseed gel was a success. My hair is still juicy and defined 3 days later. Might kick my other stylers to the curb for a little while.


----------



## spellinto

more flexi rod thoughts: my hair barely  held the curl when I  unraveled them,  except at the ends.   so  in between classes I used the  rods again  using  the Tressbuzz  method  and the results were  much better.   the curls  fell  into waves  pretty quickly  but  that's okay since today was  just a  trial  run. I  didn't  use any curling  product for  hold anyway.  I  think I'm getting tired of flexis  and  want to play with Bantu  knots now.

I also went to CVS  and  bought a  dry shampoo  by Pantene.  I  tried a  tiny bit on my scalp & it felt so cool and refreshing


----------



## MileHighDiva

spellinto 

What is a Tressbuzz method?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Platinum

I think I need to stop discussing my hair plans with some of my friends. I told one of my friends (male) that I was thinking about installing loc extensions. He says "don't do that. You're too attractive to be walking around looking like Bob Marley". WTF? He went on to say some of the most idiotic things I've ever heard about locs. I checked him by telling him that it's a personal choice that I'm making and I'm not doing anything to impress him or anyone else.


----------



## dicapr

Platinum said:


> I think I need to stop discussing my hair plans with some of my friends. I told one of my friends (male) that I was thinking about installing loc extensions. He says "don't do that. You're too attractive to be walking around looking like Bob Marley". WTF? He went on to say some of the most idiotic things I've ever heard about locs. I checked him by telling him that it's a personal choice that I'm making and I'm not doing anything to impress him or anyone else.


True. I'm not going to tell anyone that I plan to get micro locs in the near future. I feel at peace with my decision and I don't want to deal with the negativity I will be facing.


----------



## Lilmama1011

im always looking to style my hair quickly but look like i spent some time on. but then again who doesn't.  with two flexi rods and two perm rods for my shorter pieces in the front, you can't beat that.  i also just take 5 metal clips and just pin up my hair having the curl at the top and it looks funny at first but it lays well. the first day i did it perfect  the second i was feeling it but put it in a banana clip because of the indentations but today i wore it out because SO said it look fine and it took its true form before i left out


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I've wanted to try Just Natural products for awhile but every time  I go look at their website, I shake my head and close the browser.

What is up with their prices?  That measly 20% off coupon you send every month does not entice me.


----------



## Smiley79

divachyk said:


> Smiley79, thank you. Do they make the wig look bulky? I assume you make a bunch of smaller flat twists vs big ones, right? Lastly, how do you pin down or tuck the tails of your twists?



HI divachyk...no it lays down quite smooth...they look just like cornrows and are secure, ofcourse cornrows would last much longer. No they are not bulky under my wig (keep in mind that I am an ear-neck length natural so I don't have a ton of hair at the moment to braid down) As for pinning, I don't like anything poking at my hair/scalp so I do not use them, plus I don't have the length that needs a whole lot of tucking away either.  Hope this helps!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I've reached the conclusion I'm never happy with my hair. When it's in twists I want it straight. And when it's it's straight I miss my twists.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i just expressed interest to the simplicity oil but 35 dollars for a little bottle?  im assuming it's for the scalp only.  mention me if you can answer that


----------



## Lilmama1011

that sulphur i was using i don't think its doing anything. I will just finish it up and don't buy again . I'm not sure inverting is working either.  but i do like the help and thickness of my hair so. biotin doesn't work with growth,  it just thickens it


----------



## Lilmama1011

this year i will be shaving my legs for the first time. i think it was because the biotin . i wish the hair on my head would react that way


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair has gone through a growth spurt. I keep my hair twisted most of the time so I hadn't noticed. I've been wearing it down and in a bun for the past 3 weeks though and it's really apparent. Even my SIL commented.


----------



## ImanAdero

Biotin is surely working for my nails...

Hopefully for my hair too though :-/


----------



## myronnie

My edges are growing!!! I can feel the little prickly new growth


----------



## hnntrr

Sooooo I did a twist out the past two times I washed my hair...and my ends are SOOO chewed up. Like what happened?! they were fine before!?. 

I do wash and go's and I get SSK's...I do twist outs and I get split/chewed up ends. Cant win.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i was going to do box braids like long and healthy but i might just plop two flexi rods in. and two perm rods and call it a day


----------



## Lynn84

hnntrr said:


> Sooooo I did a twist out the past two times I washed my hair...and my ends are SOOO chewed up. Like what happened?! they were fine before!?.
> 
> I do wash and go's and I get SSK's...I do twist outs and I get split/chewed up ends. Cant win.


I'm having the same problem now.  My ends are looking like wtf. I trim them, deep condish, loc, ps, alla dat and they still look chewed up in a matter of days . I'm just like man forget it stay chewed up if it makes you happy. Darn ends!


----------



## Blairx0

My ends need indirect heat to be decent


----------



## Lynn84

Blairx0 I think I'm going to try indirect heat with rollersetting and see how it goes. The more growth I get the more my ends laugh at me. 

Looking at your siggy your hair sounds like mine low po, high density, and fine strands. I've been looking at mesh rollers online. Maybe I will give those a try. Off to check out the Setting to success thread cause I'm almost at my wits end here.


----------



## meka72

I don't know if I'm going to be able to overnight DC anymore. I had the conditioning caps over my ears and the sound and band cutting into my ears drove me crazy!!! I woke up because of the annoyance and discomfort. Needless to say, I washed that stuff out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

that dove really was light,  I'm use to heavy thick conditioners you can feel running off under water. it seem like soon as the water touched it, it felt like it was gone. my hair felt conditioned after and detangling was so easy but since i got it down packed it pretty easy to detangle anyway.  i guess i like it, i wonder how it will be with me several weeks post


----------



## HanaKuroi

meka72 said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'm going to be able to overnight DC anymore. I had the conditioning caps over my ears and the sound and band cutting into my ears drove me crazy!!! I woke up because of the annoyance and discomfort. Needless to say, I washed that stuff out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Do you mean rinsed it out or washed it out?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> meka72;19875119[/USER]]I don't know if I'm going to be able to overnight DC anymore. I had the conditioning caps over my ears and the sound and band cutting into my ears drove me crazy!!! I woke up because of the annoyance and discomfort. Needless to say, I washed that stuff out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



If you do try it again don't pull the conditioning cap over your ears. That's not necessary. And put a satin bonnet over the conditioning cap to help muffle the sound.


----------



## JaneBond007

The most militant thing to do is to be absolutely genuine...it is your G-d-given right.


----------



## Lucie

My hair is so relaxer-resistant. My hair is 13 weeks post and I look natural, LOL! You better hold on hair because you are not getting relaxed until Miami in May. 

I do love my new growth. Cute, tight curls. I love playing in 'em.


----------



## crimsonpeach

hnntrr said:


> Sooooo I did a twist out the past two times I washed my hair...and my ends are SOOO chewed up. Like what happened?! they were fine before!?.
> 
> I do wash and go's and I get SSK's...I do twist outs and I get split/chewed up ends. Cant win.


 
Heavy seal with an oil.  There was a thread on this a while ago and I've started doing this after my last trim a couple months ago.

I twist my hair and dip the ends in olive oil twice a week.  Fewer knots and splits.


----------



## myronnie

crimsonpeach said:


> Heavy seal with an oil.  There was a thread on this a while ago and I've started doing this after my last trim a couple months ago.
> 
> I twist my hair and dip the ends in olive oil twice a week.  Fewer knots and splits.



I keep my hair twisted also and do the same thing. I use vatika oil or coconut oil and sometimes I'll use shea butter.


----------



## Holla

I so wish the hair all over my head would be like this one big patch at the front. The strands are thick, the density is high, the strands retain length easily, it is easy to straighten because it is like 3c texture (no coils or waves), easy to detangle, etc. I freaking love that patch! It is all the other strands that cause me to cuss every week. Hard to detangle. Fine/medium strands. Doesn't know what the f it wants to do (coil, s-waves, whatever). Shrinks like no tomorrow. Dry as a mug. Fights me constantly. If I could pay, I would ...just to get it to be like my patch. Le sigh.


----------



## Lucie

I forgot to mention I clipped my ends last night. I did a good job.


----------



## Lilmama1011

oh wow, i still smell my dove conditioner after rinsing it out, moisturizing and sealing the following day. even SO thought i was deep conditioning under my scarf. good thing i like the smell of the conditioner


----------



## CB1731

I am no longer straightening my hair but twice a year. It looks lifeless. It's been one day and I miss my curly hair already but I don't want to wash it because that's like 3 hours I took out of my life to do this. I workout daily too so underneath looks a little frizzy from sweating. So dumb.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Im at the start of a yearlong transition to natural.  There are so many new brands out there, I'm slightly overwhelmed.  I will be an experimenting fool once I'm fully natural.


----------



## emada

I'm not sure if anyone else has spotted this but I know a few heads having been wondering if ORS would put their Hair Repair Nourishing Conditioner in a bottle...they listened! Just picked up the bottle at a BSS in the Bronx


----------



## meka72

I rinsed it out. Although I said that I wasn't going to overnight DC anymore, I really liked how my hair felt today. I might have to revisit that decision. 



HanaKuroi said:


> Do you mean rinsed it out or washed it out?  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## meka72

If I do it again, I definitely won't pull the cap over my ears. In the past, my edges would be hard/rough whenever I left my ears out because the cap wasn't fully covering the area/the area would dry out. 

Btw, I've been experimenting and may have found a way to keep my hair moisturized and soft(er). After I try it a couple more times, I'll update in the thread-that-I-can't-remember-right-now. Lol. 



faithVA said:


> If you do try it again don't pull the conditioning cap over your ears. That's not necessary. And put a satin bonnet over the conditioning cap to help muffle the sound.



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to find a sexy hair bonnet or something... I feel so unpretty once my hair gets tied up at night


----------



## youwillrise

got some aussie moist...its been years since ive used this stuff.  thought id try it out again.  i noticed the bottle said 'up to 100 uses"  yeeeah, not so sure ill get 100 uses out of it.  lol...im gonna say...maaaybe 15 or 20,  im gonna keep track of how many uses i get out of it before its empty. haha.


----------



## krissyhair

Pantene has a growth aid now. It's a 2% minodixal serum

http://www.pantene.com/en-US/hair-care-products/product/minoxidil-1-month.aspx?UPC=80878177028


----------



## Lilmama1011

Prettymetty said:


> I need to find a sexy hair bonnet or something... I feel so unpretty once my hair gets tied up at night



who doesn't.  i don't care what design one you find, your always going to look like a old woman like back in the day heading to bed. the ones with the most decorations looks even more grandma ish to me. only thing i do to spice it up a bit is earrings.  oh well, i won't stop wearing my scarfs or bonnets.  scarfs are way more attractive but i mostly wear curls so bonnet it is. Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty

Lilmama1011 im gonna try the earring and some lipgloss. Dh is headed home and I want him to do a doubletake


----------



## ckisland

I haven't washed my scalp/hair in a good number of days. I might be creeping up on a week. I keep forgetting to do it LOL!!! The good side of this is that my scalp issues are gone and in half the time as before!! Using SM Deep Cleansing Shampoo and stretching my washes were the best things for healing my scalp.


----------



## ronie

tapioca_pudding said:


> Im at the start of a yearlong transition to natural.  There are so many new brands out there, I'm slightly overwhelmed.  I will be an experimenting fool once I'm fully natural.



tapioca_pudding a year goes by fast. I transitioned for 11 months, and i can't believe i am already a whole year natural now. Good luck.


----------



## spellinto

MileHighDiva said:


> @spellinto
> 
> What is a Tressbuzz method?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva

Tressbuzz is the Youtube/blog name of a woman with relaxed hair who offers tutorials and advice.  She has a specific video called "Flexi Rod Cheat Set" that I borrowed her technique from.


----------



## spellinto

Lilmama1011 said:


> who doesn't.  i don't care what design one you find, your always going to look like a old woman like back in the day heading to bed. the ones with the most decorations looks even more grandma ish to me. only thing i do to spice it up a bit is earrings.  oh well, i won't stop wearing my scarfs or bonnets.  scarfs are way more attractive but i mostly wear curls so bonnet it is. @Prettymetty



I do this too.  I wear large, thin hoop earrings with my scarves so it looks like some kind of style.  I keep them on until I have to shower/wash my face/go to bed.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Prettymetty said:


> Lilmama1011 im gonna try the earring and some lipgloss. Dh is headed home and I want him to do a doubletake



yes,  i forgot to mention the lipgloss has to be popping to give it that extra umph


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I hope my rollerset turns out pretty today


----------



## Lucie

lisanaturally said:


> I hope my rollerset turns out pretty today



lisanaturally, why wouldn't it? I love roller sets!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Lucie said:


> lisanaturally, why wouldn't it? I love roller sets!



Lucie the last time i did one 2 months ago it was ***** lol


----------



## Lucie

lisanaturally said:


> @Lucie the last time i did one 2 months ago it was ***** lol



Aww......... lisanaturally

 I roller set my own hair and here are some tips:

 - Is your hair super wet when roller setting? 
 - You can even wet your rollers just to be safe.
 - Are you pulling your hair tautly onto the roller? That prevents poofy roots.
 - Are you using the correct size rollers? I use gray and black. 
 - Your parts don't have to be perfect
 - I find the Mohawk method of roller setting to be the best IMHO
 - Are you spending the correct amount of time under the dryer? Some women can do 45 minutes. I cannot! I have a big head, thick hair and I need at least an hour and 50 minutes to get totally dry.  Dang those ladies that can get away with less than an hour. 
 - Have you looked at You Tube? They have a ton of awesome ladies that give great tips and techniques.


----------



## SuchaLady

I need someone to stop me from spending $400 on this weave.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Lucie said:


> Aww......... lisanaturally
> 
> I roller set my own hair and here are some tips:
> 
> - Is your hair super wet when roller setting?
> - You can even wet your rollers just to be safe.
> - Are you pulling your hair tautly onto the roller? That prevents poofy roots.
> - Are you using the correct size rollers? I use gray and black.
> - Your parts don't have to be perfect
> - I find the Mohawk method of roller setting to be the best IMHO
> - Are you spending the correct amount of time under the dryer? Some women can do 45 minutes. I cannot! I have a big head, thick hair and I need at least an hour and 50 minutes to get totally dry.  Dang those ladies that can get away with less than an hour.
> - Have you looked at You Tube? They have a ton of awesome ladies that give great tips and techniques.


Well the actual problem was i trimmed too much off my ends 2 months ago so it came out looking too short which i don't like. When my hair was longer my rollersets were flawless. Now that my hair has grown a little bit and i placed the rollers only on the ends of my hair I'm hoping it turns out like in the past. Thanks for the advice though Lucie


----------



## Lucie

lisanaturally, you're welcome! Good luck!


----------



## SlimPickinz

I wish my hair would grow already. I want to reach waist length but it's not moving past MBL. I'm like 2-3 inches away and it just won't move! I'm happy summer is coming the growth spurt will do me some good.


----------



## toaster

I just went to my monthly wax and we were chatting. Her sister is a hair stylist and studied at Paul Mitchell. She told me the products in the salon (not the ones being sold) have a higher concentration of the "good" ingredients. She explained that this keeps the clients coming back because even if they buy the products at the salon they won't get the same result. 

I don't know if I believe that. But wow if it's true.


----------



## CarLiTa

shrinkage really annoys me. going from above the shoulder when curly and dry to couple of inches below BSL when straight is impressive but annoying. i'd love to be able to show the length of my hair more.

on another note, i love aloe juice. i haven't been using it for the past 2 months, but i got a new bottle and used some again yesterday morning, and my twists feel so soft and bouncy. i'm really pleased. 

and i have hair products (replacement conditioners) coming from overseas with my boss. I can't wait!


----------



## JaneBond007

Smaller sections can mean just one pass on medium heat for a lot of textures.  Larger sections require more passes of the iron, resulting in more heat damage.  Reconsider using smaller sections and plan for more time to do the hair.


----------



## nisemac

i am beginning to think that i am a perpetual TWA-er. i've never hated having short hair. i'm now rethinking why i decided to grow out my hair. 

may shave it all off this weekend.


----------



## DoDo

toaster said:


> I just went to my monthly wax and we were chatting. Her sister is a hair stylist and studied at Paul Mitchell. She told me the products in the salon (not the ones being sold) have a higher concentration of the "good" ingredients. She explained that this keeps the clients coming back because even if they buy the products at the salon they won't get the same result.
> 
> I don't know if I believe that. But wow if it's true.



toaster

It's true for Aveda. When they deep condition your hair with their version of the Dry Remedy it reportedly works much better than buying the commercial deep conditioner. They simply won't sell you the version that the stylists use on you. I have looked for the salon version on Ebay, and the cost coupled with the wait time (the product was coming from a seller in Japan) didn't seem worth it.


----------



## toaster

DoDo that's incredibly smart on the salon's behalf. If you want the high quality product you have to pay for it and a stylist to apply it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

DoDo toaster

 Is that ethical?  To sell a lesser product to the client?  That's messed up!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## DoDo

MileHighDiva said:


> DoDo toaster
> 
> Is that ethical?  To sell a lesser product to the client?  That's messed up!
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva

It is technically legal as long as you inform the customer at time of purchase. It is posted on the Aveda website so its legal. As far as it's effectiveness at encouraging potential customers to come in for a  salon service, it isn't working on me . 

It's just business. The same way I found a conditioner that is more effective and cheaper in order to deep condition my hair. 

Again, that's just business .


----------



## toaster

MileHighDiva

Yeah, I don't really see a problem with it. They went to school to be professionals and the companies are allowing them to use "professional" grade products not available to the public. 

I know about as many DIYer's as I do faithful salon goers, so more power to them.


----------



## Lilmama1011

bonnet keeps pulling my hair. i need to get some real silk bonnets i assume but i don't want to drop silk money lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

i think its the small spacing in these walmart bonnets, not think i know it is


----------



## Lilmama1011

but then again i see this one for cheap and it says 100% silk


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:


> but then again i see this one for cheap and it says 100% silk



for 6.99 if you can't see it


----------



## Lilmama1011

i am going to attempt this style when i get some new growth.  its looks simple but i can't even do simple styles 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe9H1A1IK7I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MileHighDiva

Do we have a Mixtress thread?  Anyway, I'm not sure if you Mixtress ladies use cones or not, but I thought you'd enjoy this video.  Coconut LI.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eok74gBFEXQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

BranwenRosewood Ogoma

Disclaimer: I only watched the first minute or so...I'm watching the idiot box right now. 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## BranwenRosewood

MileHighDiva said:


> Do we have a Mixtress thread?  Anyway, I'm not sure if you Mixtress ladies use cones or not, but I thought you'd enjoy this video.  Coconut LI.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eok74gBFEXQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> @BranwenRosewood @Ogoma
> 
> Disclaimer: I only watched the first minute or so...I'm watching the idiot box right now.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva

Thanks for the link! I didn't know she had a youtube channel.


----------



## Beany

Forgot to pick up banana baby food today. Caramel treatment next week, hopefully.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i have to find another way to preserve my curls because the 5 pins hurt when i turn a certain way.  i might just toss bonnet on my head and call it a day


----------



## BranwenRosewood

TeeBee

Can you please post a pic of how big the Manetabolism Vitamins are? I can't swallow large pills so I always need to see my vitamins before I buy.


----------



## Beany

BranwenRosewood, i think greenbees posted a pic of them in the hairfinity vs Manetabolism thread. I'll bump for you


----------



## Ogoma

MileHighDiva said:


> Do we have a Mixtress thread?  Anyway, I'm not sure if you Mixtress ladies use cones or not, but I thought you'd enjoy this video.  Coconut LI.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eok74gBFEXQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> @BranwenRosewood @Ogoma
> 
> Disclaimer: I only watched the first minute or so...I'm watching the idiot box right now.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



@MileHighDiva Thanks for the link! I went to the classes she held and she is the one that helped me come up with the recipe for something similar to Ouidad Curl CoWash.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Ogoma said:


> @MileHighDiva Thanks for the link! I went to the classes she held and she is the one that helped me come up with the recipe for something similar to Ouidad Curl CoWash.



Ogoma

You are so lucky! Whenever I get a chance to visit Canada I'm going to make sure it I can go to a class while I'm there.


----------



## Victoria44

I've incorporated combs back into my pre-wash detangling sessions, and my hair is noticeably more fluffy and less dreaded 1 week post wash.  I also start finger detangling 7-5 days before wash day and it keeps me from wanting to rip my hair out by the 2 week mark.  

I didn't realize I'd have to make so many modifications as my hair got longer.  For some reason I thought I'd get to a length that would make everything so easy and simple, but no, the longer it gets, the more scary it gets lol.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i have got to get to sally's today or tomorrow for that buy one get one free sale


----------



## jessicarabbit

all i want, is to be able to put my NATURAL hair into a juicy luscious donut bun. I've never been able to do that before in my life. I think instead of length goals, I'll make goals like puff, bun, ponytail, etc. That'd put less pressure on me to grow grow grow. 
I know it's gonna take some years to get that bun though.


----------



## DoDo

Victoria44 said:


> *I've incorporated combs back into my pre-wash detangling sessions, and my hair is noticeably more fluffy and less dreaded 1 week post wash.*  I also start finger detangling 7-5 days before wash day and it keeps me from wanting to rip my hair out by the 2 week mark.
> 
> I didn't realize I'd have to make so many modifications as my hair got longer.  *For some reason I thought I'd get to a length that would make everything so easy and simple, but no, the longer it gets, the more scary it gets lol.*



Victoria44

You are noticing this too?!

I thought it was just me!


----------



## CB1731

Just cut off over 6" of heat damage in a few spot.  There is still a bit more to cut but I am done for the next few months. Currently deep conditioning under the dryer. I'm scared. Here's a pic of some of it. There's more in the trash.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Finally washed. Scalp is happy. I'll be satisfied once I get these marley twists in. I need a hair break.


----------



## ckisland

Why's it going to take 4 months for me to have 2 inches of hair?! Imma need that to hurry up


----------



## Platinum

The Afro-Kinky hair that I ordered for my loc extensions didn't come. I took my Senegalese Twists out yesterday hoping that I was going to be able to install my loc extensions this weekend. Now, I'm looking like Frederick Douglass. I guess I rock my puff or my afro until I receive my hair.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

I wish i could make my rollersets last more than a day erplexed


----------



## DoDo

ckisland said:


> Why's it going to take 4 months for me to have 2 inches of hair?! Imma need that to hurry up



ckisland

You are in beautiful first year land :reddancer:. Don't worrry, you are going to close your eyes and by the end of this year wake up with more hair than you want to work with .

After that you will snatch BAA status right back. Your hair has always grown fast  .


----------



## Lucie

I did a roller set finally Thursday night. SO saw me yesterday and asked me if I went to salon? He usually can tell the difference between my roller set and their's.  I must have done a way better job than usual.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Dear Lucie, 

When you find the time can you PLEASE come set this head of mine. F.Y.I Its a H.A.M right now. So pray before you start. 

Sincerely, 
EnExitStageLeft


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Dear Lucie,
> 
> When you find the time can you PLEASE come set this head of mine. F.Y.I Its a H.A.M right now. So pray before you start.
> 
> Sincerely,
> EnExitStageLeft



EnExitStageLeft

 That was awesome. #washdaygetsreal

But your hair is so lovely.
Girl, you know when you are finally natural you will be shaming other naturals right? Just so you know.


----------



## DoDo

Why are all these sales in effect right now ? So disrespectful of my finances ! It is okay though . Soon I am going to be disrespectful of their inventory.


----------



## TeeBee

BranwenRosewood said:


> TeeBee  Can you please post a pic of how big the Manetabolism Vitamins are? I can't swallow large pills so I always need to see my vitamins before I buy.


BranwenRosewood IM SORRY LOVE!! Had I not logged into my computer, I wouldn't have seen this mention. 
Here you go:




I'm an expert pill taker, so I have no issues. But I do consider these to be quite large.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Thanks TeeBee I have trouble swallowing large pills but I might be able to handle them since they are capsules instead of tablets.


----------



## ckisland

DoDo said:


> @ckisland
> 
> You are in beautiful first year land :reddancer:. Don't worrry, you are going to close your eyes and by the end of this year wake up with more hair than you want to work with .
> 
> After that you will snatch BAA status right back. Your hair has always grown fast  .


 
Awww thank you!!! You are too sweet :blowkiss:. I've just gotten so used to doing and worrying about my hair every minute of the day that I barely know what to do with myself .


----------



## Angelbean

I am so glad I picked up two butters from kizuri before the hiatus...now I gotta use em sparingly tho:/


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

Thinking about doing the inversion method.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva

http://www.justgrowalready.com/2014...eed:+JustGrowAlready+(Just+Grow+Already!)&m=1

divachyk

Great feature on againstallodds blog!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

i missed the sally's sale,  SO put me in a bad mood


----------



## Lucie

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Dear @Lucie,
> 
> When you find the time can you PLEASE come set this head of mine. F.Y.I Its a H.A.M right now. So pray before you start.
> 
> Sincerely,
> EnExitStageLeft



EnExitStageLeft, LOL! Hahaha! I've never tried doing a roller set on anyone but myself.


----------



## veesweets

As expensive as BASK conditioners might be, they sure do last me a long time. I'm still working on the first jar of whiskey soak I purchased last summer. And IIRC I've used the cacao quite a few times but still have a long way to go..it's annoying, I want to open other stuff lol


----------



## krissyhair

I used some grease on my hair this morning and i love the results.


----------



## gabulldawg

I need info on softening my 4b hair. Now that I'm somewhat transitioning I need to be able to comb through this stuff.


----------



## ronie

Loving all the birthday coupons and free gifts I ve been getting this month. 
I like the sephora gifts the best, but they all make me feel so special.


----------



## ronie

veesweets said:


> As expensive as BASK conditioners might be, they sure do last me a long time. I'm still working on the first jar of whiskey soak I purchased last summer. And IIRC I've used the cacao quite a few times but still have a long way to go..it's annoying, I want to open other stuff lol


You are right. As heavy handed as I am, this whiskey soak thingy lasted my an annoyingly long time lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Lucie

I'll be your guinea pig lol. 

DoDo YOU ARE JUST SO SWEET!


----------



## Solila

So I stopped drinking egg cocktail and I'm just sticking with viviscal. I love my new thickness but the shedding is back and single stranded knots. :-( I spent 10 minutes in the bathroom needle in hand trying to get them out.


----------



## Beany

I do NOT like the smell of Ynobe pumpkin silk leave in. Glad this is only 4 oz.


----------



## Harina

Once in a while you just got to trim.


----------



## PJaye

This has got to be the nastiest DC I've ever encountered.  Not only did it turn my hair into a hardened grease ball, but that BS clogged up my drain!  I wish I could punch the vendor several times in the throat.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PJaye said:


> This has got to be the nastiest DC I've ever encountered.  Not only did it turn my hair into a hardened grease ball, but that BS clogged up my drain!  I wish I could punch the vendor several times in the throat.



PJaye what is it?


----------



## PJaye

Lilmama1011

It’s called Happy Nappy Honey Pink Sugar Hibiscus DC.  I’ve never had a DC do that.  I kept rinsing and rinsing and rinsing my hair in disbelief because it felt like I had rolled around in a vat of used motor oil.  I could NOT remove that stuff until I increased the water temperature to an “Am I Getting Third Degree Burns On My Back?” type of hotness and dumped an obscene amount of Elucence Acidifying Shampoo on my head.  Even after scrubbing three times my hair still felt oily, so I blindly reached my hand out of the shower and grabbed a conditioner to cowash with.  I was afraid to move since the floor of the tub was so slick with grease (I did NOT want some paramedic putting a video of my naked, broken and bruised blubbery body on youtube).  My hand came in contact with Hairveda’s Acai Berry conditioner, which was able to take care of the rest of the oiliness.  I also had to pour 4 big old school collard green-making pots of boiling water down the drain to flush out the grease.

I’ve been traumatized!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

PJaye

Is that from the old or the new site? When that DC first came out, the ingredient list was nothing but honey, oils and butters. I've noticed that they've add water to the bottom of the list but they don't list an emulsifier so I wouldn't trust their ingredient list.

I think Beamodel used that DC and said it was really heavy. 

Nothing from that vendor sounds good to me. Every time I visit the site I get annoyed. It looks better now but the typos and improper labeling drives me crazy.


----------



## chelleypie810

gabulldawg you look good!!!!


----------



## Beamodel

BranwenRosewood said:


> PJaye  Is that from the old or the new site? When that DC first came out, the ingredient list was nothing but honey, oils and butters. I've noticed that they've add water to the bottom of the list but they don't list an emulsifier so I wouldn't trust their ingredient list.  I think Beamodel used that DC and said it was really heavy.  Nothing from that vendor sounds good to me. Every time I visit the site I get annoyed. It looks better now but the typos and improper labeling drives me crazy.



PJaye
BranwenRosewood 

To me it's just a butter. No were in the book of hair care could this possibly be a deep conditioner lol. It was way too heavy on my hair. I had to cut it with other DC's to help eliminate the greasiness. I haven't repurchased. I thought I would but as I tried using it each time, I decided not to more and more.

I even used it as a sealer. I liked it better that way but honestly I've moved on and haven't looked back. I ignore all happy nappy emails I get bc they don't have anything if interest to me anymore.   

And yes, the darn chunks if hibiscus and whatever else was quite aggravating dealing with.


----------



## PJaye

BranwenRosewood

This was my first time using it; I purchased it in March.  You are absolutely right - the vast majority of the ingredients are nothing but butters and oils with a dash of honey, water and guar gum at the end.  I largely blame myself for leaping onto an unknown vendor during a sale.

Beamodel

Thankfully, mine didn't have any chunks of hibiscus in it.  It's just some fluffy pink grease in a jar.  I'm going to re-purpose the rest of it to earl down my autistic son's ashy parts during bath time.


----------



## naija24

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SOMEONE TELL ME HOW TO RELIEVE MY SCALP FROM ALL THE ITCHIES?????

It's unbearable. And it's just been one week in this weave. I've oiled my scalp and used African braid spray but nothing is helping. Do I just wash my hair?? I was gonna do that but I know I can't airdry with weave and it's too late to use my hair dryer. 

Thoughts???


----------



## BranwenRosewood

naija24

Do you have any tea tree oil?


----------



## MileHighDiva

naija24 said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SOMEONE TELL ME HOW TO RELIEVE MY SCALP FROM ALL THE ITCHIES?????
> 
> It's unbearable. And it's just been one week in this weave. I've oiled my scalp and used African braid spray but nothing is helping. Do I just wash my hair?? I was gonna do that but I know I can't airdry with weave and it's too late to use my hair dryer.
> 
> Thoughts???



Weave Solutions for An Itchy Scalp

How to Wash Your Weave

How to Moisturize Your Hair While Wearing a Weave

EbonyCPrincess has several other videos on how to care for your hair under the weave.  Also, she has good videos on relaxed hair care.  You should subscribe to her on YT, she has good healthy hair care practices for someone that relaxes and wears weave.

naija24


----------



## naija24

Thanks. I think I'm gonna wash my hair tomorrow night. I rather do it myself anyway than wait two weeks to have someone else do it for $50. 

I used some witch hazel on my scalp and that helped a little. It'll get me though the night at least but yes, this is a major con of weave. I don't think ITCHIES were ever this bad with braids.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i think moisturizing my ends last night caused tangles and reverted and smooshed my ends together. i had way more tangles than normal


----------



## Lilmama1011

i think i will just moisturize my hair only when im about to redo a style and after washing. i started a couple of weeks ago with just oil and detangling was a breeze now all of a sudden I'm hitting obstacles. maybe that's why in the pass detangling was a hassle for me


----------



## Lilmama1011

i did not know sweet almond oil was a protein oil


----------



## Angelbean

I have neglected my hair for the past3 weeks but its still behaving and staying moisturized...I think I am going to treat it to a good DC I'll use the good stuff *bask cocoa mask* since its been in good behavior lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:


> i did not know sweet almond oil was a protein oil



it scares me because I'm about to deep condition with protein, well its almost finished. i should be done this week and then use my little bit of grapeseed oil i have . i might just use grapeseed oil, oh well grapeseed oil is cheaper anyway


----------



## veesweets

I actually found the shea moisture tahitian noni line at my target! It was off in its own little display with small travel size bottles of the pink and yellow hair lines, as well as travel size body washes/lotions. I thought that was cute. 

Anyway I got the hair masque. It smells like something I've used before..but I can't place it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Lilmama1011 said:


> i did not know sweet almond oil was a protein oil



Really Lilmama1011? Wow, you learn something new everyday.

I love it on my body. As soft as it makes my body I thought about using it on my hair. Hmmmmm.

Better stick to what I know (good ole EVOO, Castor, and Coconut).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I didn't even realize I was at SL on my to APL. If I'd paid attention I would've joined the APL 2014 challenge.


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I didn't even realize I was at SL on my to APL. If I'd paid attention I would've joined the APL 2014 challenge.



It's not too late.


----------



## jessicarabbit

Rant deleted...


----------



## cherishlove

My lean back length is waist length....  Yeah!


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva said:


> http://www.justgrowalready.com/2014...eed:+JustGrowAlready+(Just+Grow+Already!)&m=1
> 
> divachyk
> 
> Great feature on againstallodds blog!
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva, I'm so very sorry for the late reply. I did not see this shout out. Thank you so much and I thank againstallodds for the lovely feature. Healthy Hair Unite!


----------



## ckisland

PJaye said:


> This has got to be the nastiest DC I've ever encountered. Not only did it turn my hair into a hardened grease ball, but that BS clogged up my drain! *I wish I could punch the vendor several times in the throat*.


  
I laughed so hard at the bold!!! 

I'm sorry though. I had a horrible experience the first time I tried Shea Moisture. I don't think I've ever shampooed and DC'd my hair so much in my life . I even walked into one of those white hair salons, desperate to find something that would help. Took a week for my hair to get back to normal. People need to stop making conditioners that are predominately butters unless they want everyone to be walking around with a greasy head .


----------



## Joigirl

PJaye said:


> Lilmama1011
> 
> It’s called Happy Nappy Honey Pink Sugar Hibiscus DC.  I’ve never had a DC do that.  I kept rinsing and rinsing and rinsing my hair in disbelief because it felt like I had rolled around in a vat of used motor oil.  I could NOT remove that stuff until I increased the water temperature to an “Am I Getting Third Degree Burns On My Back?” type of hotness and dumped an obscene amount of Elucence Acidifying Shampoo on my head.  Even after scrubbing three times my hair still felt oily, so I blindly reached my hand out of the shower and grabbed a conditioner to cowash with.  I was afraid to move since the floor of the tub was so slick with grease (I did NOT want some paramedic putting a video of my naked, broken and bruised blubbery body on youtube).  My hand came in contact with Hairveda’s Acai Berry conditioner, which was able to take care of the rest of the oiliness.  I also had to pour 4 big old school collard green-making pots of boiling water down the drain to flush out the grease.
> 
> I’ve been traumatized!



OMG! I am so glad you wrote this. I ordered the same DC from her. I am going to toss it. I have old as* pipes in my house. Getting that crap out would probably mean a replacement job. I will just eat the loss.  When will I learn to avoid these Indy kitchen chemists.


----------



## Smiley79

My Accidental Steam Treatment:

Last night I DC my hair; after my final rinse instead of going straight into styling the hair I was busy cleaning up after dinner. So what I did was section the hair in four and put a plastic cap over my head and wrap a towel like turban style. (No product was added to my hair) 
About an hour later when I was ready to twist up hair, I took the cap off and my hair was crazy soft and manageable....my hair felt like it had been steamed. Soooo, I think I'm going to do this technique from now on. Section and detangle my hair after the final rinse; clamp up the sections; throw on a plastic cap and let my hair sit there, like a mini GHE session. 

That experience made my night! lol


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Saludable84 said:


> It's not too late.



Cool thanks! I will head over there now.


----------



## spellinto

I  have a  confession to make.

 my hair  is a  hot mess  right now and it's completely  my fault.

I  haven't washed in almost 3  weeks,  which would be forgivable  if I  were weeks into my stretch,  but I  have slick straight hair right now and it feels pretty greasy.  my scalp is ridden with dandruff (gross, I  know) and the only reason it doesn't smell is because I've been disguising any odor with dry shampoo.  I  combed through my hair last night ( hadn't done that in awhile either)  and I  had a  whole party of shed hairs  up in there.   talk about neglect.  the  only maintenance I've  done is  moisturizing and sealing my ends nightly  and ponytailing  during the day.  I  will give my hair a  nice wash and deep  conditioning  session tomorrow asap!


----------



## PJaye

ckisland said:


> I laughed so hard at the bold!!!



ckisland

Forgive me, I've been on a throat-punching spree lately. I'm working on it.



Joigirl said:


> OMG! I am so glad you wrote this. I ordered the same DC from her. I am going to toss it. I have old as* pipes in my house. Getting that crap out would probably mean a replacement job. I will just eat the loss.  When will I learn to avoid these Indy kitchen chemists.



Joigirl

Try using it as a body butter or a light sealant before you toss it.  I rubbed a bit of it on my hands after washing the dishes and it did a pretty nice job of moisturizing them.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i am craving some carol's daughter for some reason.  i used margarite's whatever and some peppermint oil years ago and my hair felt dried out and i took it back but i want to retry that brand again. i wish target bad the by 15 dollars worth of beauty and get a 10 dollar gist card again . i  seriously don't take advantage of deals.  i missed the sally's buy one get one free off of hair products because i was being stubborn smh


----------



## ChasingBliss

Spent a whole week so far with a Dominican blowout. This is my first time with straight hair since going natural. The difference is amazing. First off it feels good to run a comb smoothly through with no issues. To feel my head lol. I also noticed how my hair has more thickness and bounce than when I did blowouts on relaxed hair. Could do this more often but I know it will be a mess between regular working out and summer heat. *sigh*


----------



## MileHighDiva

naija24

Here's another YTer that has healthy hair practices that uses a weave regimen to grow/retain their hair length. Kibibihair

Healthy Sew-In Weave Regimen: http://youtu.be/yHQeFGUx5mo

Also, her stylist is Reniece who has "growing hands!"

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

my first successful duplicated protective style


----------



## Lilmama1011

successful protective style


----------



## ckisland

I was going to compliment a girl's hair at the bus stop, until I realized that she was there with her overbearing girlfriend. LOL! Never mind.


----------



## sgold04

These Havana Twists need to come out! They held up well until I hit the month mark. They still LOOK nice, but my own hair is coming out the twist and getting tangled. I don't want to pay to get a touch up, and I don't have the time or the patience to learn how to re-do them myself.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I want to buy something. But I need nothing.

The struggle is real.


----------



## nerdography

I was thinking of getting a buzz cut for my 30th birthday and then as the hair grows out transitioning into locs. I feel I need a drastic change to shake things up a bit.


----------



## ckisland

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I want to buy something. But I need nothing.
> 
> The struggle is real.


I barely have any hair and I want to try L'Oreal's new Oleo-something line . It's going to take me a long time to go through all these products I have under my sink .



nerdography said:


> I was thinking of getting a buzz cut for my 30th birthday and then as the hair grows out transitioning into locs. I feel I need a drastic change to shake things up a bit.



I was thinking about this as a possibility too . I wanted to start locs before, but then I learned that all of the length you have vanishes while the locs condense. Locs have horrible shrinkage initially, but it wouldn't be so bad if your hair's short to begin with.


----------



## kandiekj100

OMG, just saw a pic of cousin who is a serious weave head. I always, always see here with weaves. Well, her edges are not looking hot right now. I know she may be under a lot of stress too since her husband has been away and will be away for a long while. So the hair loss could be attributed to that also. I just hope whatever damage has been done is still reversible.


----------



## Dabaddest

I really wanna wear my hair out for a weekend. But I have to wait until June 1st. I haven't worn my own hair since man when I did my last length check.


----------



## Angelicus

I probably won't be satisfied until my hair is waist length again.


----------



## ckisland

I rinsed and conditioned my hair last night. I got a little growth going, enough for  my little curlies to start popping when wet. And I've got shrinkage already . I don't know why, but my hair is growing in really shiny and dark, like almost black dark. I have 0.5 inch of hair and I'm this excited already .

I'm also going to either give my scissors away or throw it away. I'm dedicating myself to 6 years of not cuts, no trims, no scissors touching this new hair. I'm curious to see how much length I'll retain and what my ends will look like. This also means that I'll have to be super diligent with taking care of every inch of hair I grow. I don't want to be walking around with jacked up curls .


----------



## yaya24

I think I almost have enough hair to cornrow again!!!! 
Yaay.
I plan on setting an appointment for April 30th with my girl. 
Fingers crossed they last for at least 2 weeks.

Where.are.my.growth.vitamins??????


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Wow, Karyn Washington passed away as well.


----------



## Lilmama1011

shawnyblazes said:


> Wow, Karyn Washington passed away as well.



i don't know who that is but i saw it on facebook as well


----------



## ckisland

I haven't been on Shescentit's website in like 8+ months.
O
M
G
Killing me! Killing me!!!  Thank goodness stuff is sold out, I'm broke and I have no hair


----------



## Mische

I need Komaza to have a sale so I can try this Protein Strengthener everyone raves about...


----------



## faithVA

Mische said:


> I need Komaza to have a sale so I can try this Protein Strengthener everyone raves about...



I used it for the first time last week and I like it  And my hair doesn't really like protein.


----------



## ImanAdero

Bought some ApHogee 2 step... I need for this shedding:breakage to stop. Shedding mostly... But a little breakage too. 

Hopefully it stops.


----------



## Jace032000

It's a Friday night and I'm on the LHCF .... AGAIN...I really need to get a life!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Jace032000 said:


> It's a Friday night and I'm on the LHCF .... AGAIN...I really need to get a life!



don't make the rest of us feel like crap too outing:


----------



## Lilmama1011

omg i need to be careful with that peroxide,  my eyebrows are going to look like they are gone.  its a reddish blond color on some parts of both eyebrows


----------



## Jace032000

Lilmama1011 said:


> don't make the rest of us feel like crap too outing:


 

LOL---my bad!


----------



## Philippians413

I've been doing braid outs on my mom's hair all week and now she thinks she's cute lol. All the compliments from her co-workers have gone straight to her head.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Currently in my first protective style (I'm usually in low manipulation styles) scratching my scalp with my stylus.  Good to know I have very little to no build up


----------



## DoDo

ckisland said:


> I rinsed and conditioned my hair last night. I got a little growth going, enough for  my little curlies to start popping when wet. And I've got shrinkage already . I don't know why, but my hair is growing in really shiny and dark, like almost black dark. I have 0.5 inch of hair and I'm this excited already .
> 
> *I'm also going to either give my scissors away or throw it away.* I'm dedicating myself to 6 years of not cuts, no trims, no scissors touching this new hair. I'm curious to see how much length I'll retain and what my ends will look like. This also means that I'll have to be super diligent with taking care of every inch of hair I grow. I don't want to be walking around with jacked up curls .



ckisland

 You will be shocked at how much growth you will get when you spend some time not cutting. Cutting is necessary when you are engaging in unhealthy practices with your hair or if you are wearing it straight and want to keep a blunt hemline, otherwise trimming is an occasional practice limited to when many of your ends are split or damaged.


----------



## flyygirlll2

This transition has been like hell... I feel like I'm about to have a set back. I'm at a point where I feel like I'm going to just end up relaxing. I don't have the time and patience to handle all the tangling, ssk's, shedding like a dog, and all this breakage.  I've DC'd, protein treat, low manipulation, trimmed, but still deal with the same ish (((sigh))).


----------



## HanaKuroi

flyygirlll2 said:
			
		

> This transition has been like hell... I feel like I'm about to have a set back. I'm at a point where I feel like I'm going to just end up relaxing. I don't have the time and patience to handle all the tangling, ssk's, shedding like a dog, and all this breakage.  I've DC'd, protein treat, low manipulation, trimmed, but still deal with the same ish (((sigh))).



You might want to consider henna or a henna gloss. Henna eliminated my ssks.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## flyygirlll2

HanaKuroi said:


> You might want to consider henna or a henna gloss. Henna eliminated my ssks.  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I've had henna but I've never tried it, I heard it loosens your curls?  my natural hair is tightly coiled and overall is medium/ coarse with some fine strands in some areas. For now I've already decided I'm going to relax/ textlax. I think I'll try transitioning again in the near future cause I sure as heck do not want to relax forever, but as of right now for my lifestyle it's tough.


----------



## HanaKuroi

flyygirlll2 said:
			
		

> I've had henna but I've never tried it, I heard it loosens your curls?  my natural hair is tightly coiled and overall is medium/ coarse with some fine strands in some areas. For now I've already decided I'm going to relax/ textlax. I think I'll try transitioning again in the near future cause I sure as heck do not want to relax forever, but as of right now for my lifestyle it's tough.



Henna requires countless applications before podsibly loosening curls on some hair types.  I used to henna weekly and my curls didn't change. I think it depends on curl type and length, but even then adding amla powder would prevent that. 

Before you henna, make sure you have body art quality henna. Also purchase from a reputable online vendor. You want to know what is going on your head.

I understand about lifestyle and hair. Good-luck.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Duchess007

ckisland I can't get over your cut. It REALLY suits you!  

What's the plan? Are you keeping it natural as it grows out? 

ETA- I just saw your post about a scissor free 6 years. I'm excited to follow your journey. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

HanaKuroi said:


> Henna requires countless applications before podsibly loosening curls on some hair types.  I used to henna weekly and my curls didn't change. I think it depends on curl type and length, but even then adding amla powder would prevent that.
> 
> Before you henna, make sure you have body art quality henna. Also purchase from a reputable online vendor. You want to know what is going on your head.
> 
> I understand about lifestyle and hair. Good-luck.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Thanks. The only vendors I know who are reputable for selling good henna is mehandi and henna sooq. The henna I had before was body art quality henna and it was from mehandi.


----------



## HanaKuroi

How did I not rinse the back of my head right? I scratched my head and henna was all under my nails. I was so worried about the front and back, I didn't rinse that area well. I used sections but I still missed.

I am going to DC again, just because it is Saturday. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Philippians413

I need to do my hair, but I don't feel like it.


----------



## JaneBond007

Thinking about microbraids but I'm afraid of the damage they do.  

Organix Argan Conditioner as after-wash conditioner and leave-in is the truth!!!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Philippians413 

What show is that in your siggie?


----------



## Philippians413

[USER=359241 said:
			
		

> BranwenRosewood[/USER];19926483]Philippians413
> 
> What show is that in your siggie?



Whose Line Is It Anyway?


----------



## ckisland

Duchess007 said:


> @ckisland I can't get over your cut. It REALLY suits you!
> 
> What's the plan? Are you keeping it natural as it grows out?
> 
> ETA- I just saw your post about a scissor free 6 years. I'm excited to follow your journey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Duchess007 , Thank you!!!!!!   I'm natural for life! I'm done . Yeah, I'm really excited to see how my hair will look and grow out this time . The longest I went without using scissors was about 2 years. I just really like the idea of never cutting it again


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I'm taking down my twists and am thinking about cutting my transition short. 
I wanted to go for 2 years, and am six months away from that goal.
But it's getting difficult and annoying trying to style my hair between braid installs with just a couple of inches of relaxed hair on it. 
Even when I do braid outs and twist outs, the relaxed hair does't look as good. 
I still haven't figured out how to do good buns on natural hair. 
And it's too hot for beanies lol. 


Decisions.


----------



## CB1731

I need to find a place to get my hair styled. I think that's why I straighten it too much because whenever it's curly, it just doesn't lay right in the front. I'm afraid of going to a salon because I just know they are going to chop my length off. I'll be devastated.


----------



## FelaShrine

ive increased the time i warm up this Hot Head to 2:30 mins and it FINALLY feels like its doing something. the owner going on about 90 secs being enough heat. um no. hardly. i finally feel like i didnt waste money on it.

i was afraid of the flax seeds exploding or some weird but its fine and the heat is great


----------



## curlyTisME

Wanna invest in a hair dryer. Suggestions ladies?


----------



## spacetygrss

I really should twist my hair up, but I don't want to. I'm enjoying my pony tail too much.


----------



## Beany

I'm sitting at work with 4 big plaits in my head with no shame.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Beany said:


> I'm sitting at work with 4 big plaits in my head with no shame.



take them out! Beany your embarrassing us. braidout puhleeze lol


----------



## Rnjones

I've been MIA from the board and hair life in general. Time to get it together.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nerdography

I did my hair today, I feel much better now.  My front left section was heavily matted and dry detangling wasn't working.

I put silicon mix bambu in my hair overnight and used the Ouidad double detangler in the shower. I think silicon mix is going to be my go to detangler. It got that section really smooth and mat free.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I cannot wait to wash next week and get back to air drying my hair. As much as I love my blowout, I love my air dried hair more. 

#LionStatus


----------



## hnntrr

Having a "I really wish I had easier hair" week.


----------



## divachyk

Breaking hair is stupid hair. My hair goes stupid occasionally. That occasion is now. Aargh.


----------



## DoDo

ckisland said:


> Duchess007 , Thank you!!!!!!   I'm natural for life! I'm done . Yeah, I'm really excited to see how my hair will look and grow out this time . The longest I went without using scissors was about 2 years. I just really like the idea of never cutting it again



ckisland

 

You are gonna love it! 

At the end of the day, do what works for *you* .


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I cannot wait to wash next week and get back to air drying my hair. As much as I love my blowout, I love my air dried hair more.
> 
> *#LionStatus*



EnExitStageLeft

Get it !


----------



## DoDo

curlyTisME said:


> Wanna invest in a hair dryer. Suggestions ladies?



curlyTisME

EnExitStageLeft put me on to this. As soon as I get a little change, it's on like popcorn:

http://www.amazon.com/TS-2-Blow-Dryer-1875-Watts/dp/B001SQ6Q8A


----------



## spellinto

washed,  used protein,  and dc'd  my hair tonight.  this is my first wash day and I'm already over it. I  did not like  detangling and I  did not enjoy seeing my hair in a  frizzier,  poofier  state. I  also  disliked the look of my ends,  but that's nothing new.  right now  I  have my hair in 6  flexi  rods. I  have mixed feelings about using them... they bring pretty results  but  contribute to breakage  if I'm not careful  enough.  theyre also uncomfortable  to sleep in and aren't as quick & easy as bantu knots ( but the knots bring me messy beach waves,  not romantic ones). I  have never used more than 4  flexi  rods before,  so we'll see how  they turn out.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

curlyTisME

Girl save yourself the hassle and order the Ts-2. It doesn't blow extremely hot, but you hair dries in literally a fourth of the time. I...LOVE....THIS....THING! I wish i would have known it was 49 bucks on amazon though. I paid 52 and that was with a coupon.

DoDo

You already know *flips hair*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

spellinto

Where did the day go wrong? Any new products? Technique change? Skipping Steps? 

A lot of that can contribute to your bad wash day. As for your ends you dust regularly, so i'm sure they're fine..just a bit bushy. To smooth them take a bit of castor oil (like a drop) and smooth it through. If the bushiness continues, try adding a protein condish only to the ends next wash day and then top it with your moisturizing conditioner and follow with the castor oil. That should whip them into submission.


----------



## spellinto

I  think the look I  want is actually achieved with rollers. I  just saw  Lauren Michelle's  satin roller video  and I loved how big  the curls were. I'm going for more of a  retro look. I  may pick up some rollers tomorrow or when I  purchase  some detangler.


----------



## spellinto

EnExitStageLeft said:


> spellinto
> 
> Where did the day go wrong? Any new products? Technique change? Skipping Steps?
> 
> A lot of that can contribute to your bad wash day. As for your ends you dust regularly, so i'm sure they're fine..just a bit bushy. To smooth them take a bit of castor oil (like a drop) and smooth it through. If the bushiness continues, try adding a protein condish only to the ends next wash day and then top it with your moisturizing conditioner and follow with the castor oil. That should whip them into submission.



EnExitStageLeft  you're right,  they're  fine when I  put some moisturizer on them,  they just look bushy and the individual ends shoot out in multiple directions.  I  just get irritated looking at bushy ends whenever I  comb.  And  I'm seriously considering  investing in your blowdryer  idea,  just so I  can dry my hair on the cool setting and see if it improves my hair health overall.  it may help with closing my cuticles,  no?  thanks  again for your advice  Ihave that much of a  bad wash  day, I  was just bring critical I  suppose.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

spellinto

Yeah, investing in a good dryer can be a life saver. I love the TS-2 and considering the quality and technology its a really good deal.


----------



## Beany

Lilmama1011 said:


> take them out! Beany your embarrassing us. braidout puhleeze lol



Lol, I took them out and put in two big flat twist. My hair is going to be huge tomorrow


----------



## divachyk

Overnight baggy helped. Maybe back in track is closer than I think, or so I hope.


----------



## TeeBee

Whyyyyy lord why. Does it take my hair so long to dry!!!! Grrr...


----------



## spellinto

today's flexi  rods were a  success! I unwound  the six  flexis I  set last night and  they came out as big bouncy spirals! I  didn't  like how they looked just hanging down so I  tied one half up with a scrunchie... kind of 80s  but it works for  me!  next time,  I'll section off less hair in the front,  pay more attention  to  how high/ low I  set the rods,  and  add more moisturizer  to  my crown  to  reduce poof  and frizz.


----------



## Harina

People assuming I'm jealous of their hair makes me want to vomit.


----------



## divachyk

Harina said:


> People assuming I'm jealous of their hair makes me want to vomit.


Someone flat out said that to you Harina?


----------



## ckisland

DoDo said:


> ckisland
> 
> 
> 
> You are gonna love it!
> 
> At the end of the day, do what works for *you* .


I love how hyped you are  !! Girl, you're awesome


----------



## Holla

Three.  THREE!!!!!!  I could have screamed when I saw them.  

I found three single knots on one strand of hair. SSKs are driving me nuts.  I spent so much time the other day cutting out the ones in the front of my hair. I then gave up because I thought of all the ones that I couldn't see in the back of my head. 

How does my hair find a way to loop around itself three different times to create three different knots on one single strand?!?!?  Really? erplexed


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have a flat iron i don't even use,  but I'm afraid to let go.


----------



## tocktick

Philippians413 said:


> I need to do my hair, but I don't feel like it.



This is me pretty much every wash day.


----------



## PJaye

Lilmama1011 said:


> I have a flat iron i don't even use,  but I'm afraid to let go.



Hold on to it because a strange phenomenon will occur as soon as it leaves your possession - a strong urge to flat iron/purchase a new flat iron will emerge and consume your every waking thought.   Girl, don't do it to yourself.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PJaye said:


> Hold on to it because a strange phenomenon will occur as soon as it leaves your possession - a strong urge to flat iron/purchase a new flat iron will emerge and consume your every waking thought.   Girl, don't do it to yourself.



See that's what I'm afraid of, ok i will keep it and plus its 100% ceramic: )


----------



## Lilmama1011

I want to get some bamboo tea


----------



## brownb83

My hair is growing nicely im excited to see where i am by september.

I dont need to trim anymore and I retained all the hair from my last relaxer. 

Im super happy. 

As i grow out my hair I want to keep it styled meaning I want my hair to look good every day.

I think its possiable becuase I don't PS at all and i can retain length.


----------



## hnntrr

My hair REALLY needed that DC


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

MileHighDiva and uofmpanther

I was sitting here watching curlformer vid and got inspired. So I'm currently sitting here with a head full of curlformers. Hopefully this comes out right.


----------



## MileHighDiva

I can't wait for you to post your results!    I'm overdue for some hair porn this week.  Are you going to post your results in Setting to Success or the Curlformer thread?

Are you under the dryer or air drying overnight?  I need to know, so I can time taking my melatonin for  

EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

MileHighDiva

Sleeping overnight. I'll remove in the morning.


----------



## ImanAdero

UGH! Frustrated with my hair again!

Time to put it in twists again until I put this weave in in late May.


----------



## krissyhair

ImanAdero said:


> UGH! Frustrated with my hair again!
> 
> Time to put it in twists again until I put this weave in in late May.



It's so funny that you posted this because I was just thinking about how much I love mine, and how nice it's been lately.


----------



## Tonto

My twist out got popular today! People asking if it was my own hair...


----------



## flirtytrixx88

I can't do a successful braidout to save my life. Guess I'll b rocking a "textured" bun


----------



## Lilmama1011

flirtytrixx88 said:


> I can't do a successful braidout to save my life. Guess I'll b rocking a "textured" bun



Do you wait til it dries flirtytrixx88


----------



## Lilmama1011

Going to box braid my  hair today,  hopefully.  Either that or do a quick braidout


----------



## Harina

divachyk said:


> Someone flat out said that to you Harina?



Just another unnecessary hair tossing extravaganza and smirking fest at the grocery store. This happens to me from time to time.


----------



## LadyRaider

Hee hee. 
I think the owners of the local Korean BBS just stopped me outside my apartment. They have just moved to the complex. The fellow asked me if he'd seen me at the T-Mart.

I was like what?? Never heard of the place. 

Dude was shocked. This is a small town so it's probably the only place in town that sells the "black hair" stuff. 

LOL. Nope haven't been in the market for weave and wigs and ultra sheen, sir!

My dog does LOVE to pee on their tires!


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm patting the heck out my head so I don't scratch before my relaxer tomorrow. I'm going to have to base the heck out of my scalp!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

Ordered Manetabolism yesterday. Two months supply. Is there still a hold on shipping?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Platinum

I finally made it home so I can get my package. I ordered 9 packs of Afro Kinky bulk human hair do I can do my own loc extensions. The vendor didn't have colors 1b or 2 so I had to settle for #4. Now I have to decide whether I want to color the hair to match my natural color or color my hair to match the extensions.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=39157 said:
			
		

> Platinum[/USER];19939133]I finally made it home so I can get my package. I ordered 9 packs of Afro Kinky bulk human hair do I can do my own loc extensions. The vendor didn't have colors 1b or 2 so I had to settle for #4. Now I have to decide whether I want to color the hair to match my natural color or color my hair to match the extensions.



If you are doing loc extensions you won't be able to see your hair right? I wouldn't color your hair just to match extension hair.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Platinum said:
			
		

> I finally made it home so I can get my package. I ordered 9 packs of Afro Kinky bulk human hair do I can do my own loc extensions. The vendor didn't have colors 1b or 2 so I had to settle for #4. Now I have to decide whether I want to color the hair to match my natural color or color my hair to match the extensions.



Do you mind pm'ing me the vendor?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Platinum

faithVA said:


> If you are doing loc extensions you won't be able to see your hair right? I wouldn't color your hair just to match extension hair.



Thank you, faithVA. I didn't even think about that.


----------



## jbwphoto1

This morning, took down my flat twists for M&S and put my hair back in two large flat twists.  How did I not realize until I was on the way to work that I forgot to adjust the size of my wig cap?


----------



## Platinum

HanaKuroi said:


> Do you mind pm'ing me the vendor?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



[USER]HanaHuroi[/USER] Pm'd you.


----------



## emada

These essential oils though erplexed


----------



## Platinum

Okay well... I installed one loc earlier and  I don't think I like this #4 color. I think I'll probably end up dyeing this extension hair to match my natural color.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am not going to do anything to my airdried hair. No braiding, twisting or banding. Just naked free hair. I don't care! I will pay the price in the morning. My ringlets are pretty defined so I am hoping for the best.

No scarf or bonnet. Just FREE.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lilmama1011

HanaKuroi said:


> I am not going to do anything to my airdried hair. No braiding, twisting or banding. Just naked free hair. I don't care! I will pay the price in the morning. My ringlets are pretty defined so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> No scarf or bonnet. Just FREE.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Wtf. ......


----------



## Lilmama1011

I ended up falling asleep for eight hours with conditioner on my hair and going to be up all night box braiding. I have to get it done because going to yoga and the movies tomorrow


----------



## HanaKuroi

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Wtf. ......





And nothing bad happened. My hair isn't tangled at all. Sometimes my night routine is annoying. I slept so well. No slipping scarf to readjust in the middle of the night. I am going to do this more often. I can do this more often.  Defined, completely dry hair doesn't tangle up. 

My hair is ready to go. No unbraiding this morning. I will either have a puff or a large, tucked, puff bun. I might even wear it loose. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> And nothing bad happened. My hair isn't tangled at all. Sometimes my night routine is annoying. I slept so well. No slipping scarf to readjust in the middle of the night. I am going to do this more often. I can do this more often.  Defined, completely dry hair doesn't tangle up.
> 
> My hair is ready to go. No unbraiding this morning. I will either have a puff or a large, tucked, puff bun. I might even wear it loose.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y





When my hair maintains moisture I can go to bed free and it's fine.


----------



## SlimPickinz

That's amazing. I can't do that even with my straight hair. I have to at least put a bobby pin it or else the next day when I comb it  snap, crackle & pop.


----------



## spellinto

I have a Paul Mitchell haul today! I found products at lower prices at a salon in my local mall.

I bought the Kid's Taming Spray to detangle with.  There was a Lite Detangler and a rinse out detangler as well, bought I wanted a spray detangler and the saleswoman (who was very friendly and helpful!) said this one was better than the "adult" version.  So far I've used it on dry, 1 mo post hair and I like it! Of course, I'll have to test it out more and use it when I have more new growth to determine how I really feel about it.  

I also picked up the Super Skinny Smoothing Daily Treatment and a sample size of the Super Skinny Smoothing Serum.  I also got some free Biolage samples  I was tempted to buy the Biolage keratin leave in but I want to order the sample version online first.


----------



## Aviah

I thought it would be tough trying to keep to this really reduced heat regimen this year. But as it gets longer, I find I don't want to use heat on it as much. It's just more hassle to keep it looking right until it gets dry and greasy at the end of the week. For only one week it's becoming less and less worth it. Still can't wait till WL though.


----------



## Aviah

I think I might have measured incorrectly on my last length check, I am on schedule (barely) to make WL this year. Even if I do, it will be tippy-tip-toeing


----------



## lux10023

ummm so i have to wash and deep condition my hair on fridayyyy---and let just say its been awhile---cough b4 vacay smdh @ myself...


----------



## Mische

I literally cannot find this damn Shea Moisture Purification Masque anywhere. South Jersey is blowing mine.


----------



## naija24

Why do you need 3 inches of hair for a sew in when you can cornrow hair with just 2? Heck I got braids installed when I had just 1 inch of hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm really happy the way my box braids came out and all i will have to do is add oil and go


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:


> I'm really happy the way my box braids came out and all i will have to do is add oil and go







That's a satin bow scrunchie in my hair btw


----------



## shortt29

Trimmed/cut my natural hair tonight...one side was way longer than the other...one side still had some permed ends. I will inspect how well I did once I straighten this weekend


----------



## mz.rae

Just had the craziest dream, I had a dream that someone put a relaxer in my head when they were supposed to just flat iron it. I was furious and was thinking guess I have to transition all over again lol. Luckily I woke up and realized it was just a dream... Wooooo... 

Anywho, I hope this new regimen I have works for me trying to get to BSL the end of summer. I am currently a little pass arm pit length now.


----------



## nerdography

I'm so happy that we've had some humid days. My hair looks best when the air is damp.


----------



## gabulldawg

Tired of wigs/weaves, tired of chemicals. What to do??


----------



## Angelicus

Turned into a dang hair care snob. Ran out of Silk Dreams and need a good smelling quality moisturizing conditioner quickly...one under 5 dollars... shoot...

Might have to break down and get a trial size of Shea Moisture Products from Target. I really want to give this line a shot... it better be good too.

My hair stinks and it is all my fault. Slept with an avocado-olive oil masque and my hair smells like spoiled guacamole. That's why I need an incredible smelling moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## Sade'

This Wagmans natural curly hair is gorgeous! Can't wait to have it installed.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

My hair did so well this week. If I didn't need to do a protein treatment tonight, I really think it would hold up over the weekend. Usually my hair is shot in 3 days. I hope this is a sign of good things to come in the future.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair in boxbraids are so easy to maintain. The scarf lays it down nicely and i just keep it in a bunnish style with a satin scrunchie on top. It makes me want to do it again next week.  I will see how my hair responds after taking it out on monday or Tuesday


----------



## Trackrunnertt

Am I the only one who goes through moments where your natural hair is just really misbehaving and mean lol then it goes back to normal?


----------



## PureSilver

Lilmama1011 i love your avatar


----------



## ronie

Trackrunnertt said:


> Am I the only one who goes through moments where your natural hair is just really misbehaving and mean lol then it goes back to normal?



Never fails. This journey has been such a roller coaster. One week my hair is not growing, dry, does not curl up, does not respond to staple products, and let s not even talk about styling. Then all of a sudden, I have the softest, most obedient, beautiful head of natural hair. 
I think that when my hair is at its best, I tend to neglect it, and stray away from simple stuff like m&s, sleep with a satin bonnet, make sure to twist hair before bed, prepoo before shampooing.. In return it tells me in the rudest way to get back to work. I need to be on my a game all the time with this hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PureSilver said:


> Lilmama1011 i love your avatar



PureSilver well thank you


----------



## Lilmama1011

I am loving how moisturized and sealed  my braids stay.  I moisturized two days ago and put hair into ponytail and did pull it all the way through,  wrapped my ends around and put a satin scrunchie,  my ends are literally slightly wet to the touch amazing


----------



## veesweets

I have no clue what I wanna do with my hair for tomorrow..I know I'm going to blow dry before I style though so that's a start


----------



## Lilmama1011

My freaking head is  itching


----------



## shasha8685

Gonna sit under my hooded dryer until my hair is 80% dry....then I'll finish up with the blow dryer.

Straightening my hair is such an event...


----------



## krissyhair

I'm going to perfect my buns and wear a bun all summer. I need to do it without pulling too tight and keeping it nice and neat.


----------



## spellinto

I did a mini trial of the PM super skinny serum on my bangs by applying my leave in and sealing with the serum.  This was two days ago and ny bangs still feel super soft.  Plus the serum is an amazing detangler! I've made up my mind to try sealing with it on my entire head of hair on Monday after my wash.  I've never really used a serum to seal before, so I'll take note of how my hair feels throughout the week. I'm hoping this will do wonders for my ends!


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Just got in town for Easter and the relatives already up in my hair smh. 

Is that all yo hair? 
Yes
Lemme see
Um you're looking at it right now
Lemme see it closer tho *pats and parts hair* Oh that IS all yo hair!

4 times within 2 hrs

You'd think I had hair down to my knees with these extra reactions.


----------



## Duchess007

FollicleFanatic said:


> Just got in town for Easter and the relatives already up in my hair smh.
> 
> Is that all yo hair?
> Yes
> Lemme see
> Um you're looking at it right now
> Lemme see it closer tho *pats and parts hair* Oh that IS all yo hair!
> 
> 4 times within 2 hrs
> 
> You'd think I had hair down to my knees with these extra reactions.



LOL

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79

Am I the only one who applies my conditioner like a relaxer?

I want to find some nice hair accessories to jazz up my puffs and other natural hair styles.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Smiley79 said:


> Am I the only one who applies my conditioner like a relaxer?
> 
> I want to find some nice hair accessories to jazz up my puffs and other natural hair styles.



I love applying my conditioner like a relaxer.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0

I just appiled a hot oil treatment with a color/relaxer brush and it was GREAT! great coverage and it felt nice too


----------



## havilland

Smiley79 said:


> Am I the only one who applies my conditioner like a relaxer?  I want to find some nice hair accessories to jazz up my puffs and other natural hair styles.



I always do.  It is therapeutic to me and provides the best result. 

As I type this I have step two of my protein treatment marinating on my strands....applied relaxer style!


----------



## PureSilver

Finally got my hands on the moisturizer i've been wanting for so long and i bought the biggest bottle. Now my hair is #HAPPY


----------



## HanaKuroi

PureSilver said:
			
		

> Finally got my hands on the moisturizer i've been wanting for so long and i bought the biggest bottle. Now my hair is #HAPPY



You can't say something like that and not tell us what it is. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Forever in Bloom

Very random, but I think I am the only one who loves apple cider vinegar!! I love the way it smells, tastes, and makes me feel overall. I use it internally (2 tbsp with 16 ounces a water 2 times a day), on my skin as a toner, and will go back to using it on my hair. All things coconut and lemons/limes rock my world too!! I love vinegary and tart foods. Lemon water first thing in the morning with fresh lemons and water are a beautiful thing as well.


----------



## naija24

So I have almost 2 inches of new growth at 10 weeks post. I'm at about pixie length hair. I should hit ear length by the end of May or so. Neck length won't come until July or August, when I plan to chop. I don't know if I can hold out!! I just know that I don't want to chop and be pixie length.


----------



## Victoria44

I had a break through with my hair today, it was like magic! My braid outs have been soo flat, dull and stringy for the past 6-8 months and I didn't think there was anything I could do about it. I just thought my hair is changing with length and I have to deal with it, but today I decided to put it up in a pineapple and let it steam in the shower and it came out AMAZING. All of the stringy, dense, dread-like section poofed out and I had a huge pretty braid out ... I was so shocked... Such a simple solution.  I hope it wasn't a one time thing and I can do this all the time now!


----------



## nerdography

My hair is doing well. It surprises me because normally my hair is dry. But, it's been moisturized over a week and it hasn't tangled. Interesting.


----------



## Napp

My hair feels long to me and its not even APL. its more like a full shoulder length. I can never get the ladies who scoff at shorter lengths. "I need to get to classic length before i can feel like my hair is long"


----------



## HanaKuroi

I was trying to figure out why my hair is so defined and springy. I used protein the other day. I love Millcreek keratin and Giovanni's Nutrafix combo. DH kept squeezing my hair while we were all watching a movie. Lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## naija24

Napp said:


> My hair feels long to me and its not even APL. its more like a full shoulder length. I can never get the ladies who scoff at shorter lengths. "I need to get to classic length before i can feel like my hair is long"



Full shoulder is awesome. I think that's the universal length where your hair is no longer "short". I'd love to be full shoulder. 

Napp what happened to your blog?


----------



## faithVA

Smiley79 said:


> Am I the only one who applies my conditioner like a relaxer?
> 
> I want to find some nice hair accessories to jazz up my puffs and other natural hair styles.



It is the only way I can apply mine between the density and the shrinkage. Just trying to apply it to my strands and massaging it in will not work.


----------



## gabulldawg

I think I'm actually going to stick with this natural thing for a while. My bald spots are growing in (finally). I will have to decide what to do once I am done with the wigs.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@ HanaKuroi I bought some henna gloss conditioner and a henna gloss bar. I remember you had recommended trying out henna, I didn't want to do full on henna so that's why I figured I'd get the gloss instead. 

Idk when I will try them since I am set to move. I have a question though.  I've always used color rinses in my hair,  semi permanent rinses are fine but permanent/ dyes are not right?

TIA


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

My Manetabolism came today. Still have a bit of Hairfinity left but after that I'm right on it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

flyygirlll2 said:
			
		

> @ HanaKuroi I bought some henna gloss conditioner and a henna gloss bar. I remember you had recommended trying out henna, I didn't want to do full on henna so that's why I figured I'd get the gloss instead.
> 
> Idk when I will try them since I am set to move. I have a question though.  I've always used color rinses in my hair,  semi permanent rinses are fine but permanent/ dyes are not right?
> 
> TIA



I can answer the first part. A henna gloss is simply mixing up henna with warm water(or another liquid), waiting for color release and then instead of applying to your hair as you would for a full henna treatment, you add condtioner. Some use half henna and half conditioner. Make sure it is a moisturizing conditioner though. I am not at all familiar with te henna gloss conditioner or the gloss bar you mentioned.

I think the question that needs to be asked is if you plan on using chemical dyes in the future.

The issue with any chemical dye and the result you will get from henna varies. I'll come bck to that later unless one of the ladies here answers first. Henna and chemical dyes can be complicated. 

What are the names of the henna products you plan on using?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## mz.rae

This is my first time going a full two weeks without washing my hair, and it is killing me!!! I guess it is a good thing I am sick a it keeps me from washing my hair. Saturday needs to hurry up I really am anxious to try out my new flat iron!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I enjoyed my braids but can't wait to take them a loose and wash it. Idk what I'm going to do. I'm seriously scared of curl formers. Might do a braidout Mohawk style.  So said he liked my braid and bun style because its different from my usual curls.  Oh well


----------



## flyygirlll2

HanaKuroi said:


> I can answer the first part. A henna gloss is simply mixing up henna with warm water(or another liquid), waiting for color release and then instead of applying to your hair as you would for a full henna treatment, you add condtioner. Some use half henna and half conditioner. Make sure it is a moisturizing conditioner though. I am not at all familiar with te henna gloss conditioner or the gloss bar you mentioned.  I think the question that needs to be asked is if you plan on using chemical dyes in the future.  The issue with any chemical dye and the result you will get from henna varies. I'll come bck to that later unless one of the ladies here answers first. Henna and chemical dyes can be complicated.  What are the names of the henna products you plan on using?  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y




I bought the henna gloss conditioner from Shi- Naturals and the henna gloss bar is from K.J. Naturals. I haven't received them yet though. I'm just still a little on the fence about it since I use semi permanent color rinses sometimes and just in case I want to dye my hair in the future I'd like to know the effects, especially given the fact that I have relaxed hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Even though I'm getting my hair re-twisted at the end of the week I decided to wash my hair this afternoon since I've gone way longer without washing than I planned and my scalp feels so good.


----------



## Curlywurly10

I gave my mum a mini/big chop today. She was in desperate need as her hair has been breaking a lot and so is all different lengths. She feels she doesn't have time to care for it. I've bought her new hair products and given her a simple list of do's and dont's. So today is the start of her HHJ! I've tried to talk her into joining LHCF but she's not convinced. One step at a time! 

Before...



And after...


----------



## Lilmama1011

Glad i took those braids loose, i was scratching like crazy. Can't wait to do my hair later, still don't know what I'm doing


----------



## PureSilver

Well savannah is growing stronger and is a lot healthier, thanks to aphogee 2-step treatment.


----------



## ckisland

Why am I sitting in the Student Center watching a dang Trisha episode about natural hair and weave!!!!!! Ugggggghhhhhhh!!! I want to choke that British chick out right now! 
And why are the upcoming episodes:
Does your family disapprove of your interracial relationship? And
Are you outspoken about hating your race?

I just can't


----------



## Napp

naija24 said:


> Full shoulder is awesome. I think that's the universal length where your hair is no longer "short". I'd love to be full shoulder.
> 
> Napp what happened to your blog?



I am totally feeling the shoulder length life! its still easy to manage and looks good on me.(shrinks into a cute bob shape)

I am very busy with schoolwork and looking for a job once i graduate so i dont have the time to blog anymore. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Smiley79

What in the world is going on with my hair! My hair has been shedding like crazy. Geesh.  

And what's up with my edges looking real thin lately...I'm not weaving, wigging or doing anything to bother it. Just when my hair was starting to act right, now I have these issues. smh!


----------



## mz.rae

4 more days till wash day!!! I can do it I can make it!! I know after I do this for awhile going two weeks isn't going to be so bad.


----------



## mz.rae

Napp said:


> My hair feels long to me and its not even APL. its more like a full shoulder length. I can never get the ladies who scoff at shorter lengths. "I need to get to classic length before i can feel like my hair is long"



I don't understand the rush to get to certain lengths. It's fun to enjoy each length your hair goes through.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well braidout it is. About to eat and get started so my hair will be dry to go   to the gym going to attempt a fro hawk


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was going to do a medium protein but i might just do moisture again just because i just clarified last week


----------



## kandiekj100

Was going to take out kinky twists this weekend but got lazy and didn't do it. I'm in my fifth week and not sure if I'll do it this weekend either since I have a funeral to go to. Plus I'm still feeling lazy and I'm not sure what I want to do with my hair after I take out the extensions. I guess I could just rock my fro until I come up with something. It's just that I've gotten kinda used to not having to constantly re-wet and restyle my hair daily.


----------



## Lilmama1011

that Shea moisture flax seed really had my hair soft after taking my braids loose. I doubled sealed that day. one with the flax seed gel and komaza moisture cream i believe and my ends and hair felt so moisturized the whole week even though i re moisturized and sealed every two days


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was contemplating setting my hair in eight box braids and pulling it back into the fro hawk or setting it in ponytails but i figure it will be fuller doing the eight braids right?!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Let's see what this two ounce of conditioner does :rollseyes: i know I'm going to end up  adding some tresseme on top. That sucks because i wanted to review the conditioner by itself to see if its worth  purchasing. I might just add it to my roots and edges and then add the tresseme on the length


----------



## brownb83

mz.rae said:


> I don't understand the rush to get to certain lengths. It's fun to enjoy each length your hair goes through.



Yess enjoy the journey!!!


----------



## faithVA

mz.rae said:


> I don't understand the rush to get to certain lengths. It's fun to enjoy each length your hair goes through.



No it's not  Besides the fact that I have hair and not bald, I am not finding much enjoyable about being EL. Perhaps I will enjoy SL. It's too early to tell.


----------



## PureSilver

I hope my Hair Skin & Nails will thank me for these two new supplements i'm gonna buy today. Reviews are good so i pray my results are great!


----------



## veesweets

mz.rae said:


> I don't understand the rush to get to certain lengths. It's fun to enjoy each length your hair goes through.



I've never had BSL or beyond length hair, so you damn right I'm in a rush to experience it lol


----------



## PinkSunshine77

loving my TWA, but thinking about my two new lace wigs I never wore  thinking I want to rock them soon.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think i just did a unexpected protein treatment. It felt like it after i washed it out,  good thing i have tresemme. #tresemmetotheresue


----------



## naija24

So my hair is 4.5 inches all around. Wow. After a year and a half of growing it out and 3 trims. Sucks. 

However if I retain all my hair growth this year I could hit APL by the end of the fall :O I'd be 50/50 natural though :/


----------



## havilland

veesweets said:


> I've never had BSL or beyond length hair, so you damn right I'm in a rush to experience it lol



Ditto. LOL!  

Ummmmm.....yeah.....I'm enjoying the journey and all that, but can a sista get some waist length ? NOW!


----------



## Mahsiah

buying  a blow dryer has to be one of the best things I've done for my hair.  I don't manipulate it was much. and wash it only once a week. Should have bought one sooner but I was so anti heat.


----------



## Platinum

I've been so busy with work that I haven't had time to work on my loc extensions. Thank goodness for hats!


----------



## spellinto

Have you ever had moisturized hair but dry hair at the same time? Only my hair could experience something like that 

I didn't wait until my hair was completely dry to crosswrap and the back came out poofy, dry, and tangled.  Overall though, my hair felt really nice and soft, even my ends! Once I re-moisturized and finger detangled, the back if my head was fine. Next time I will definitely wait until my hair is totally dry before styling.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Wish the hair on my head would grow as fast as other areas


----------



## JaneBond007

Dunno what it is about most all American shampoos, even the un-poos, they just don't work on my hair.  Dry it out.  CON original is gone soooo...guess I'll hit up the Dominicans again for huge gallon sizes.


----------



## naija24

i wonder if anyone tried to be a straight haired natural with a TWA? 

I haven't seen ANY on this forum.


----------



## Jace032000

My scalp hurts erplexed


----------



## curlyTisME

I moisturized and sealed! Bonnet on!


----------



## PlainJane

Mahsiah said:


> buying  a blow dryer has to be one of the best things I've done for my hair.  I don't manipulate it was much. and wash it only once a week. Should have bought one sooner but I was so anti heat.



How are you using your blow dryer? Styling?


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm just not good at measuring how much growth I got.  It always looks like I gained nothing or not what I would of expected.  I'm done with length checks,  well I think so


----------



## PinkSunshine77

naija24 said:


> i wonder if anyone tried to be a straight haired natural with a TWA?  I haven't seen ANY on this forum.


 I have a TWA, but I refuse to use heat on my hair for many years. My hair has a fresh start and excessive heat will destroy that.


----------



## Soratachi

Since my last relaxer I cut my hair 2 times and I am surprised to be past Ear Length already.
Still I wish I did not have those setbacks during my HHJ I would be MBL by now.
Currently I am back in wigs for 3 months and I need to start using my sulfur oil.

You live and learn.


----------



## veesweets

naija24 said:


> i wonder if anyone tried to be a straight haired natural with a TWA?  I haven't seen ANY on this forum.



If I was going to be a straight haired natural I would just transition with heat and not BC (which I did the first few months but changed my mind). I don't really see the reason to BC in that case since the heat would blend the two textures. Unless you just want a short cut


----------



## Forever in Bloom

veesweets said:


> If I was going to be a straight haired natural I would just transition with heat and not BC (which I did the first few months but changed my mind). I don't really see the reason to BC in that case since the heat would blend the two textures. Unless you just want a short cut



veesweets
That makes too much sense


----------



## Simply_elle

My MTG gave me a half inch in two weeks... Only pitfall, I used it today and tried to mask my smell with Moroccan oil... Yeah my dad came in the living room like sulfur? Lol I stink! No!!!

But I can't stop won't stop  I colored my hair, and I have a accidental hotspot smack dab in the middle of my frontal crown... I started using  MTG and looky there a built in growth guide. I gots a half inch tho


----------



## TaraDyan

I went to the ladies' room at work this morning and noticed that my hair was looking a hot stankin' mess.  Since I don't have any hair products here at work and I was in a pinch, I started eyeing the Aveeno Daily Moisture Lotion we keep on the counter.  Next thing I knew, I wet my bangs and started slathering it on them (you know ... just to test it out).

So tell me why this lotion is the best thing my hair has seen in a hot minute, huh?  I'm talking moisture and curl definition for days.  Now I'm thinking of using it on the rest of my hair.

Who knew?


----------



## DarkJoy

I want to enjoy my hair!

All this PS img to protect my ultra fine strands and then no heat, no color, no Combs, no brushes, no wash n go, no sulfates, no bands, no cones, no...well...anything has pretty much sucked the joy out of hair care. I had way more fun with it back  in the damaged, relaxed,fried and dyed days!!

And guess what? My hair still stay short (in the crown).

I give up. Imma straighten this mess this week. Point me in the direction of the nearest cone product, please!!


----------



## FollicleFanatic

^^ yep the ingredients are just about the same between lotion and leave ins. Use whichever one ya got lol


----------



## FollicleFanatic

DarkJoy said:


> I want to enjoy my hair!
> 
> I feel you miss lady. When you stop GAF is when your hair starts growing like a weed and looks better than ever. Ugh its annoying.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> I want to enjoy my hair!
> 
> All this PS img to protect my ultra fine strands and then no heat, no color, no Combs, no brushes, no wash n go, no sulfates, no bands, no cones, no...well...anything has pretty much sucked the joy out of hair care. I had way more fun with it back  in the damaged, relaxed,fried and dyed days!!
> 
> And guess what? My hair still stay short (in the crown).
> 
> I give up. Imma straighten this mess this week. Point me in the direction of the nearest cone product, please!!



 You know I feel you.


----------



## ckisland

faithVA said:


> No it's not  Besides the fact that I have hair and not bald, I am not finding much enjoyable about being EL. Perhaps I will enjoy SL. It's too early to tell.





veesweets said:


> I've never had BSL or beyond length hair, so you damn right I'm in a rush to experience it lol





havilland said:


> Ditto. LOL!
> 
> Ummmmm.....yeah.....I'm enjoying the journey and all that, but can a sista get some waist length ? NOW!



Like for real, I'm ready to be done with my TWA. It's obviously super easy, but it's boring has heck!! Honestly, I hate that SL/ a little pass length on me. It's fine when I was natural because my hair would shrink up to my ears, but when my hair's been straight at that length, I ended up BCing . Hair at that length is so irritating . 
As a natural, BSB was the easiest length for me besides a super TWA. Washing and detangling was just as easy as it was when my hair was SL, but my styles would last so much longer! And then I could throw it in a bun. Lord, I miss that!! 
But if you enjoy shorter lengths, I'm happy for you


----------



## whiteoleander91

ckisland said:


> Like for real, I'm ready to be done with my TWA. It's obviously super easy, but it's boring has heck!! Honestly, I hate that SL/ a little pass length on me. It's fine when I was natural because my hair would shrink up to my ears, but when my hair's been straight at that length, I ended up BCing . Hair at that length is so irritating .
> As a natural, BSB was the easiest length for me besides a super TWA. Washing and detangling was just as easy as it was when my hair was SL, but my styles would last so much longer! And then I could throw it in a bun. Lord, I miss that!!
> But if you enjoy shorter lengths, I'm happy for you



hey ckisland how have you been? can't wait to see where your hair is 6 months from now :3 how's your scalp?


----------



## HanaKuroi

ckisland said:
			
		

> Like for real, I'm ready to be done with my TWA. It's obviously super easy, but it's boring has heck!! Honestly, I hate that SL/ a little pass length on me. It's fine when I was natural because my hair would shrink up to my ears, but when my hair's been straight at that length, I ended up BCing . Hair at that length is so irritating .
> As a natural, BSB was the easiest length for me besides a super TWA. Washing and detangling was just as easy as it was when my hair was SL, but my styles would last so much longer! And then I could throw it in a bun. Lord, I miss that!!
> But if you enjoy shorter lengths, I'm happy for you



Ignorance is bliss. I have never had bsb length hair. I suppose if I had my SL (trying to get to apl) would be annoying. I don't know though. I am trying to get to where you have been. And apparently  you gave gotten there with little effort. For some of us it is a bit of a struggle. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ckisland

whiteoleander91 said:


> hey ckisland how have you been? can't wait to see where your hair is 6 months from now :3 how's your scalp?


Hey!!  Things were stressful, but I'm all good now . My scalp is doing great!! I used SM Deep Cleansing poo two or three times, and my scalp completely healed and I haven't had an issue in weeks . I'm taking advantage of the fact that I can do nothing to my hair and it still looks good . I can't wait to see it in 6 months either!!! I'll have like 3.5-4 inches of hair!! I won't know what to do with myself


----------



## naija24

veesweets said:


> If I was going to be a straight haired natural I would just transition with heat and not BC (which I did the first few months but changed my mind). I don't really see the reason to BC in that case since the heat would blend the two textures. Unless you just want a short cut



I think this makes sense too but I've gotten crap from friends about using heat regularly for my hair!! If you're natural it has to be natural everything!! 

I think if i stick to heat and it's not really a "transition" but going relaxer free my hair would grow as well. I imagine I'd need regular protein treatments to maintain the line of demarcation.


----------



## whiteoleander91

ckisland said:


> Hey!!  Things were stressful, but I'm all good now . My scalp is doing great!! I used SM Deep Cleansing poo two or three times, and my scalp completely healed and I haven't had an issue in weeks . I'm taking advantage of the fact that I can do nothing to my hair and it still looks good . *I can't wait to see it in 6 months either!!! I'll have like 3.5-4 inches of hair!! I won't know what to do with myself*




aw this really made me smile  glad to know you are well. you should do an update thread whenever you are comfy...I know there are many, including myself, who are super interested in seeing your progress. stay encouraged!


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> I think this makes sense too but I've gotten crap from friends about using heat regularly for my hair!! If you're natural it has to be natural everything!!
> 
> I think if i stick to heat and it's not really a "transition" but going relaxer free my hair would grow as well. I imagine I'd need regular protein treatments to maintain the line of demarcation.



In all honesty Naija, you need to start listening to the ladies on LHCF and not your friends.

We tried to get you to weave it up last year, but you wouldn't hear of it. Just imagine how long your hair would be right now if you had listened to the LHCF ladies.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

Thanks FollicleFanatic and faithVA for your understanding! Both of us have been going through it, faith! Our hairs our finicky!

Through my journey I did find some tips for *my* hair:

-shampoo: can only handle twice a month max before breakage starts
-leave-in condish: immediate breakage
-gels: immediate breakage
-heat in the 200oF range is fine. Higher = breakage
-cones dont seem to be a problem
-got the moisture-protein balance down

My weekly shampoos are replaced with ayuvedic powders and leave-ins replaced with teas. Other than that, grease and other no-nos seem to be OK (aside from color).

Now I just need to find a good pressing comb and decent anti-humectant and go to town!


----------



## ckisland

HanaKuroi said:


> Ignorance is bliss. I have never had bsb length hair. I suppose if I had my SL (trying to get to apl) would be annoying. I don't know though. I am trying to get to where you have been. And apparently  you gave gotten there with little effort. For some of us it is a bit of a struggle.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


You're going to get there, and it's going to be awesome . 
The downside to not liking shorter hair is that it's hard to reach the point where you're actually satisfied with your hair. I would complain and be all bothered about my hair not being long enough all the time, while my sister was thrilled with reaching collar bone length .

whiteoleander91 , I will definitely be updating when I'm 2 months post .


----------



## naija24

HanaKuroi said:


> In all honesty Naija, you need to start listening to the ladies on LHCF and not your friends.  We tried to get you to weave it up last year, but you wouldn't hear of it. Just imagine how long your hair would be right now if you had listened to the LHCF ladies.  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Well better late than never. :/ I didn get weave last year for a host of reasons but I finally feel okay with having it. I had a lot going on and while I have adopted a lot of LHCFs advice others I did not. It's a process. 

Personally I feel like every post I make upsets you. The tone of your responses to my posts sound like you are annoyed by me. I'm sure I'm not unique in this forum that life dictates how and why we do what we do with our hair. So even though I jump back and forth on BCs or growing it out or what PS I should do I don't think that implies that I'm NOT listening. It just means I'm experimenting with dozens of techniques I've seen and heard on this forum in the last 15 months.


----------



## DarkJoy

oh hulllo @HanaKuroi  

I'm about to be very naughty with my hurr. I'm soooo tired!

But there's this awesome pomade giving me life...


----------



## faithVA

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19978461]Thanks FollicleFanatic and faithVA for your understanding! Both of us have been going through it, faith! Our hairs our finicky!
> 
> Through my journey I did find some tips for *my* hair:
> 
> -shampoo: can only handle twice a month max before breakage starts
> -leave-in condish: immediate breakage
> -gels: immediate breakage
> -heat in the 200oF range is fine. Higher = breakage
> -cones dont seem to be a problem
> -got the moisture-protein balance down
> 
> My weekly shampoos are replaced with ayuvedic powders and leave-ins replaced with teas. Other than that, grease and other no-nos seem to be OK (aside from color).
> 
> Now I just need to find a good pressing comb and decent anti-humectant and go to town!



Yeah, my hair didn't like the shampoo either. I am going for once a month and even then I will be diluting it heavily and adding some AVG to bring the ph down.

I think teas, especially with some added EOs are a great replacement for leave-ins. 

Glad you are finding out what works.

Are you in my Nail Your Regimen challenge?


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> Ignorance is bliss. I have never had bsb length hair. I suppose if I had my SL (trying to get to apl) would be annoying. I don't know though. I am trying to get to where you have been. And apparently  you gave gotten there with little effort. For some of us it is a bit of a struggle.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



SL when I was relaxed was fine with me. All I ever did was wear a wrap. Man those were lazy days  

We all know my twa was not easy. My hair was always shrunken to my head  I'm hoping that SL is really a milestone and not a continuation of a twa for me. 

I swear I have a big head. I was looking at a puff in the convenience store and I know her hair was shorter than mine, but there is no way I would be able to put my hair in a puff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DarkJoy said:


> I want to enjoy my hair!
> 
> All this PS img to protect my ultra fine strands and then no heat, no color, no Combs, no brushes, no wash n go, no sulfates, no bands, no cones, no...well...anything has pretty much sucked the joy out of hair care. I had way more fun with it back  in the damaged, relaxed,fried and dyed days!!
> 
> And guess what? My hair still stay short (in the crown).
> 
> I give up. Imma straighten this mess this week. Point me in the direction of the nearest cone product, please!!




And this is why I've been SL/APL in back for the last 3 years.  I've been natural 6 years lol.  If this protective styling all of 2014 doesnt work out, I'm going back to my WnG and screw it.

I want to enjoy my hair, not have to protect  it all the time, and never see it.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> oh hulllo @HanaKuroi
> 
> I'm about to be very naughty with my hurr. I'm soooo tired!
> 
> But there's this awesome pomade giving me life...



I saw you DarkJoy and I see you now. 

What protectant will you be using? Will you press or flat iron? And don't be wasting heat. Isn't it supposed to rain Thursday? Don't be straightening and then let the rain get you.

I need to try that pomade.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Thanks FollicleFanatic and faithVA for your understanding! Both of us have been going through it, faith! Our hairs our finicky!
> 
> Through my journey I did find some tips for *my* hair:
> 
> -shampoo: can only handle twice a month max before breakage starts
> -leave-in condish: immediate breakage
> -gels: immediate breakage
> -heat in the 200oF range is fine. Higher = breakage
> -cones dont seem to be a problem
> -got the moisture-protein balance down
> 
> My weekly shampoos are replaced with ayuvedic powders and leave-ins replaced with teas. Other than that, grease and other no-nos seem to be OK (aside from color).
> 
> Now I just need to find a good pressing comb and decent anti-humectant and go to town!



Kentucky maid or kizuri pressing combs. Don't buy a cheap one. I am talking about an old school pressing comb. How about the mixed chicks hair serum?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

^^^yes the shrinking to the scalp no matter the stretched length makes any kind of styling in the natural state almost impossible.

The one time in my life I reached APL was as a relaxed teen. It was actually healthy with swang and swag! It got that way with MONTHLY dustings (at the salon) and weekly DCs. I was using grease like crazy AND weekly blow-outs (it was bone-laxed so didnt bother flat ironing). But its a heckuva lot of effort.

Weaves and even crochet braids cause a lot of trauma--my hair breaks with cornrows so I cant do that for more than a cpl weeks.

If I can catch a work break this weekend, Imma flat iron, dust and try to keep it straight for a while or maybe sengalese twist this bad boy. IDK... its exhausting


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> I saw you @DarkJoy and I see you now.
> 
> What protectant will you be using? Will you press or flat iron? And don't be wasting heat. Isn't it supposed to rain Thursday? Don't be straightening and then let the rain get you.
> 
> I need to try that pomade.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 


HanaKuroi said:


> Kentucky maid or kizuri pressing combs. Don't buy a cheap one. I am talking about an old school pressing comb. How about the mixed chicks hair serum?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


It's supposed to rain?!?! Noooo

Mixed chicks is the best I've tried out of like 3 . I get 4 days out of it. IDK, I might try another brand and see if I can get longer. I would love to try that aveda anti-humectant pomade. Great reviews! but the castor oil. Alas, hives all over the body is no bueno 

Until I get your comb recommendation in the mail, I will flat iron then throw it in rollers at night to keep it straight when it starts to revert until wash day. Then I start over.

Dont let that pomade go to waste


----------



## iVR

I just broke 3 perfectly done nails AND broke a super one into the bed of my nail!  Whhhhhyyyyyyyy!  Screw this.  I'm getting glue ons.


----------



## caliscurls

DarkJoy said:


> .  The one time in my life I reached APL was as a relaxed teen. It was actually healthy with swang and swag! It got that way with MONTHLY dustings (at the salon) and weekly DCs. I was using grease like crazy AND weekly blow-outs (it was bone-laxed so didnt bother flat ironing).



DarkJoy this is why I've decided to give being a straight hair natural a more serious try. The longest lengths I've achieved have been through regular dusting and heat. Last time I did it a few years back i didn't really know what I was doing and was using 400-450 heat monthly....and it still grew!! All be it damaged  lol! This time I'm better informed so I can't wait to see where it takes me.


----------



## curlyTisME

TaraDyan said:


> I went to the ladies' room at work this morning and noticed that my hair was looking a hot stankin' mess.  Since I don't have any hair products here at work and I was in a pinch, I started eyeing the Aveeno Daily Moisture Lotion we keep on the counter.  Next thing I knew, I wet my bangs and started slathering it on them (you know ... just to test it out).  So tell me why this lotion is the best thing my hair has seen in a hot minute, huh?  I'm talking moisture and curl definition for days.  Now I'm thinking of using it on the rest of my hair.  Who knew?



Really?! Pictures please!!


----------



## HanaKuroi

I think I have 50% shrinkage with a braid-out if not more.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ms. Tiki

I was just looking at your feature on JGA, you have a beautiful head of hair.  What type of color do you have in your hair?  In a couple of the photos, I noticed a gorgeous burgundy color/tint.


----------



## veesweets

naija24 said:


> I think this makes sense too but I've gotten crap from friends about using heat regularly for my hair!! If you're natural it has to be natural everything!!
> 
> I think if i stick to heat and it's not really a "transition" but going relaxer free my hair would grow as well. I imagine I'd need regular protein treatments to maintain the line of demarcation.



naija24 oooooh okay, I see. Well your friends are talking nonsense  Theres no rule that says if youre natural you cant use heat regularly. That approach works better for some people. As long as it looks good and its staying healthy with the heat, nobody is really going to care nor should they really say anything.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well my hairstyle ended up being a fail, wasn't full enough, got it into a braid out ponytail


----------



## Lilmama1011

Watching Dr oz and they are talking about hair.  They aren't telling me nothing new


----------



## Bun Mistress

I have been trying this new regimen from a Japanese book.  So far, awesome.  I started it before I got a sew in and continued using it.  I take my hair down this weekend.  
Planning my hair treatment for some awesome curls.  This has really changed what I thought was my curl pattern.  Super excited to get this weave out.


----------



## AmiJay

I put Silk Elements moisturizer on my hair and Mane n Tail conditioner on the ends before putting my hair in a bun.  Took my hair out (and off lol)  and it feels amazing.


----------



## curlyTisME

Moisturized with Paul Mitchell "the conditioner" tonight and sealing with African Pride growth oil. I don't think I'll wash until next week. I haven't experienced build up just yet.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=86965 said:
			
		

> Bun Mistress[/USER];19981077]I have been trying this new regimen from a Japanese book.  So far, awesome.  I started it before I got a sew in and continued using it.  I take my hair down this weekend.
> Planning my hair treatment for some awesome curls.  This has really changed what I thought was my curl pattern.  Super excited to get this weave out.



What does the regimen consist of?


----------



## TaraDyan

curlyTisME said:


> Really?! Pictures please!!



curlyTisME:  I didn't take a photo when I initially did it yesterday.  However, I tried it again today and took a photo just for you (I took it with my iPhone, so it's a little blurry).


----------



## curlyTisME

TaraDyan said:


> curlyTisME:  I didn't take a photo when I initially did it yesterday.  However, I tried it again today and took a photo just for you (I took it with my iPhone, so it's a little blurry).  http://smg.photobucket.com/user/taradyan/media/AveenoBangs042414_zps30f811a2.jpg.html



It looks great!! Wow!! I never would have thought!


----------



## TaraDyan

curlyTisME said:


> It looks great!! Wow!! I never would have thought!



I know, right?!  I've actually used lotion on my hair in the past, but never this particular one.  This defined my curls like no leave-in I've ever used.  

So this weekend, I plan to buy some for home and use it on my whole head and see how that goes.


----------



## curlyTisME

TaraDyan said:


> I know, right?!  I've actually used lotion on my hair in the past, but never this particular one.  This defined my curls like no leave-in I've ever used.  So this weekend, I plan to buy some for home and use it on my whole head and see how that goes.



Oooooo let me know how it goes! Did you feel the need to seal?


----------



## TaraDyan

curlyTisME said:


> Oooooo let me know how it goes! Did you feel the need to seal?



No, not at all.  My hair feels very moisturized without it.  Besides, I have nothing here are work I could use anyway.


----------



## DarkJoy

^^I have heard mention of folks using actual skin/body lotion for hair too...wow. those curls look lovely!


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:


> ^^I have heard mention of folks using actual skin/body lotion for hair too...wow. those curls look lovely!



Now there will be no Aveeno lotion in the stores.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Soooo Carols Daughter has filed for bankruptcy....I wonder why.


----------



## MileHighDiva

shawnyblazes said:


> Soooo Carols Daughter has filed for bankruptcy....I wonder why.



Too much competition from better products


----------



## faithVA

shawnyblazes said:


> Soooo Carols Daughter has filed for bankruptcy....I wonder why.



Really? I wonder if they will be pulling out of Target?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> Really? I wonder if they will be pulling out of Target?



http://m.us.wsj.com/articles/BL-BANKB-19623


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA I guess the stores arent doing too good.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

MileHighDiva said:


> Ms. Tiki
> 
> I was just looking at your feature on JGA, you have a beautiful head of hair.  What type of color do you have in your hair?  In a couple of the photos, I noticed a gorgeous burgundy color/tint.



MileHighDiva Thank you! I use Adore semi-permanent in Crimson.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I watching this talk show and this older white lady said she hasn't cut her hair since she was in high school. That had to be over 40 years ago. She is waist length or almost there. That's not long at all. The talk show host cut her hair and said it was very healthy.  I see a lot of Flyaways but it is thick for her age. The show is called bethenny by the way


----------



## Embyra

Trimmed my hair ends where feeling crispy and as I want braids end of the month it's better to get those ends off now 


I'll do a heavy protein treatment and conditioner tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Getting box braids in a couple weeks. I'm beyond ready!


----------



## Embyra

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Getting box braids in a couple weeks. I'm beyond ready!




What hair will you be using? I'm getting mine done as well...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mz.rae

Wooo hooooo!!! Almost at wash day Saturday! You ladies just don't know how difficult this was for me lol. It's weird though because when I was relaxed and slacking off I went two weeks without washing no problem, I guess because then I had already reached my goal. Oh well come on Saturday!


----------



## Lilmama1011

mz.rae said:


> Wooo hooooo!!! Almost at wash day Saturday! You ladies just don't know how difficult this was for me lol. It's weird though because when I was relaxed and slacking off I went two weeks without washing no problem, I guess because then I had already reached my goal. Oh well come on Saturday!



It does seem like that weekly wash takes forever.  I use to wash every two weeks before my HJ and when I just started weekly washes I was like this is too much


----------



## mz.rae

Lilmama1011 said:


> It does seem like that weekly wash takes forever.  I use to wash every two weeks before my GHOST and when I just started weekly washes I was like this is too much



It really does feel like forever. I'm itching to try my new regimen to see how my hair reacts to it as well as some new products.


----------



## Lissa0821

I flat iron my hair from root to tip for the first time in months.  Oh why oh why did my Sedu start to get a short.  I have had since 2010, I have a H2Pro which is good but it snags my hair.  I will now be stalking Folica for a good sale so that I can get another one.  I am so glad Mother's Day is coming up so I should catch a good sale soon.


----------



## Bun Mistress

faithVA

It uses cleasing waters that you make instead of shampoo and moistureizing teas which I use with a deep conditioner.  My curls seem to likethis much better than co--washing, WEN, ect.  And there are oil hair treatments to "pre-poo but only for 10 to 30 minutes.

They pre poo I use is Seasame oil.  I never thought to use it before, I already had some so it wasn't an investment.  The book has recipes for thinning hair oil treatments as well.

I have use two shampoos the rice water shampoo.  You use the first 2 rinse from rinse and pour it over your head a few times.  Or the Olive oil/aduzki been power shampoo.  This is a light oiling then add powder rinse add dry powder rinse.

The Moisture tea I'm tried is Soybean tea, my hair really liked this one.  I'm going to do a licoire tea rinse this weekend which is supposed to be good for curly hair.  Will post results.

Since I've been in a Sewin I have continued the Rice water shampoo, soybean tea, and have been using camellia oil with regular conditioning.  

I'm not trying to start a bang wagon, please don't start a bandwagon!


----------



## FollicleFanatic

^ girl you know this is lhcf, 5 ppl have bought the ingredients and 2 have already started the regimen lol.


----------



## faithVA

FollicleFanatic said:


> ^ girl you know this is lhcf, 5 ppl have bought the ingredients and 2 have already started the regimen lol.





You forgot the 2 that have already adpated it and bought rice milk instead of using rice water. And the person who wants to know if its brown rice or white rice. Um, I don't eat rice can I use quinoa? :lo:

Thanks Bunmistress


----------



## flyygirlll2

I flat ironed my hair today since I had an interview. I think I have underestimated how coarse my hair is because I could not really get my roots straight to save my life!  I'm talking more than 2 passes which I know is a no no but I can't get it straight at all. 

My new growth looked like it was still throwing up gang signs. I used grape seed oil as a heat protectant. My hair looks a mess IMO and I ended up trimming half an inch off. Only mandatory positive here is that my hair grew a lot and at least my interview went well lol.


----------



## Smiley79

I can never say enough good things about Aphogee 2 min. My shedding/breakage has decreased significantly since my last rant about it. 

I need a trim.


----------



## Embyra

Watching vintage svu while I massage my scalp with Phillip Kingsley scalp exfoliator 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

I really want to wash my hair but I'm sick and I know if I do that before its gone I will regret it


----------



## krissyc39

Embyra said:


> Trimmed my hair ends where feeling crispy and as I want braids end of the month it's better to get those ends off now
> 
> 
> I'll do a heavy protein treatment and conditioner tomorrow or Saturday



How'd it go? I normally use a light protein but I'm wondering if it's time for something stronger...


----------



## Babygrowth

Its only been a week and I'm ready to hide my hair again... smh.


----------



## Embyra

krissyc39 said:


> How'd it go? I normally use a light protein but I'm wondering if it's time for something stronger...



I'm doing it Saturday I have my aubrey organics on standby to put the moisture back in as I'm a lil scared lool

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79

I have never done a hot oil treatment. I am so curious about this to see what benefits my natural hair might have.


----------



## curlyTisME

Moisturized and sealed again tonight. I'll wash Sunday after the zoo.


----------



## Embyra

At some point I'll have to get up and do this hair of mine :-/


----------



## Embyra

Just saw my siggy and realised this October will be 6 years since my last relaxer   

How time flies


----------



## Superfly Sister

I'm not looking forward to detangling my hair :\


----------



## knbradley

I really want some Senegalese twist in my hair but I am afraid after two weeks I will get bored with it…


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=337285]Babygrowth[/USER];19990003 said:
			
		

> I really want to wash my hair but I'm sick and I know if I do that before its gone I will regret it



Washing your hair while you're sick can help you feel refreshed. Plus it's an excuse to stay in the steam of the shower. Just don't get back in bed right after, wait until it dries and take some time to read a book or watch tv.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Embyra said:
			
		

> Just saw my siggy and realised this October will be 6 years since my lady relaxer
> 
> How time flies



I hope that should say last relaxer because lady relaxer sounds ......... I dunno. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Why are people so dumb at work? Saw me with my TWA for two whole weeks and have the nerve to ask me if my 12 in glueless lacefront wig is real smh & lol


----------



## Embyra

HanaKuroi said:


> I hope that should say last relaxer because lady relaxer sounds ......... I dunno.   I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y




  

  

Omg lmaooooooooo um yeah I meant LAST 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Co washed my hair with shea moisture cowash used over half the bottle smmfh 


I need a bigger bottle shea moisture!!,


Now under the dryer with apoghee and will DC with AOHSR so it's going to be a in and out the shower day I guess lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

Embyra said:


> Omg lmaooooooooo um yeah I meant LAST
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



This is LHCF and you never know. I've been here for a little while, so lady relaxer could mean a few different thangs. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

HanaKuroi said:


> This is LHCF and you never know. I've been here for a little while, so lady relaxer could mean a few different thangs.   Sent from my iPad using LHCF



  Yes!!!!!  I don't get down like that ......that's why I stay out of off topic....   



Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## topnotch1010

I hate being a slow grower.


----------



## Embyra

Under the dryer for the third time today :-/ thankfully this is the last time under the dryer and I can get changed  properly now 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

krissyc39 said:


> How'd it go? I normally use a light protein but I'm wondering if it's time for something stronger...




Update my hair felt amazing smooth silky and very light I know that's a weird way to describe hair after a protein treatment but it's true lool

I had no dryness no brittleness my hair leans more to the coarse side so one bad treatment with protein and it takes weeks to get it right again 

I don't do protein treatments on a regular basis but how my feels right now I'll def be doing this every two months and sticking with GPB every other week 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

I will be incorporating that flaxseed  gel all the time.  It keeps my hair moisturized longer. I love the way my ends feel


----------



## Embyra

I'm looking at this pre relaxer gel from syntonics 

I'm not relaxed but it looks nice and refreshing for the scalp ...


----------



## Lilmama1011

Embyra said:


> I'm looking at this pre relaxer gel from syntonics
> 
> I'm not relaxed but it looks nice and refreshing for the scalp ...



Never heard of it


----------



## Embyra

Lilmama1011 said:


> Never heard of it



Syntonics is made by the guy that makes affirm it's marketed for salons

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Embyra said:


> Syntonics is made by the guy that makes affirm it's marketed for salons
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Oh OK, I looked it up. It's just basically a base


----------



## flyygirlll2

Embyra said:


> I'm looking at this pre relaxer gel from syntonics  I'm not relaxed but it looks nice and refreshing for the scalp ...




You can get it from here   https://www.ensleybeautysupply.com/Product/1114/Syntonics-Comfort-Gel-Pre-Relaxer-11oz.aspx

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva

Embyra said:


> Syntonics is made by the guy that makes affirm it's marketed for salons
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Embyra 

Where did you hear/read that?  I didn't know that Dr. Syed was behind Syntonics.

I know he has Affirm, Keracare and As I Am.  I thought Affirm was his salon line, regarding relaxers.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

flyygirlll2 said:


> You can get it from here   https://www.ensleybeautysupply.com/Product/1114/Syntonics-Comfort-Gel-Pre-Relaxer-11oz.aspx  Sent from my iPad using LHCF




Thanks 

I have been looking for a ingredient list can't find one but as it's a gel and antibacterial I'm thinking of including this in my regime when I get braids done

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

MileHighDiva said:


> Embyra  Where did you hear/read that?  I didn't know that Dr. Syed was behind Syntonics.  I know he has Affirm, Keracare and As I Am.  I thought Affirm was his salon line, regarding relaxers.  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



 Yep Affirm and syntonics are both salon lines 

Syntonics Is marketed as the more natural side as it has botanicals and extracts and thangs lol  

  It was on his blog and his twitter page  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Bun Mistress

So i just took down my sewin that has been in since January.  And my Hair feels awesome.  Just had to sure. 

This natural hair regime is great. No. I mean no breakage. Cleansing tomorrow and conditioning decided on the sake citron honry pack to cleanse the scalp then pink bean powder shampoo.  Excited.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bun Mistress said:


> faithVA
> 
> It uses cleasing waters that you make instead of shampoo and moistureizing teas which I use with a deep conditioner.  My curls seem to likethis much better than co--washing, WEN, ect.  And there are oil hair treatments to "pre-poo but only for 10 to 30 minutes.
> 
> They pre poo I use is Seasame oil.  I never thought to use it before, I already had some so it wasn't an investment.  The book has recipes for thinning hair oil treatments as well.
> 
> I have use two shampoos the rice water shampoo.  You use the first 2 rinse from rinse and pour it over your head a few times.  Or the Olive oil/aduzki been power shampoo.  This is a light oiling then add powder rinse add dry powder rinse.
> 
> The Moisture tea I'm tried is Soybean tea, my hair really liked this one.  I'm going to do a licoire tea rinse this weekend which is supposed to be good for curly hair.  Will post results.
> 
> Since I've been in a Sewin I have continued the Rice water shampoo, soybean tea, and have been using camellia oil with regular conditioning.
> 
> I'm not trying to start a bang wagon, please don't start a bandwagon!



Whats the name of this book Bunmistress


----------



## Bun Mistress

shawnyblazes said:


> Whats the name of this book Bunmistress



Inner peace outer beauty natural japanese health and beauty secrets.  

Reading it now. I had read it several tines now.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

The TWA has to be the longest phase to get out of. I'm convinced.


----------



## Harina

My hair's getting back to that point where I keep thinking something is crawling on my shoulder. Yes!


----------



## Harina

TaraDyan said:


> I know, right?!  I've actually used lotion on my hair in the past, but never this particular one.  This defined my curls like no leave-in I've ever used.
> 
> So this weekend, I plan to buy some for home and use it on my whole head and see how that goes.



Well, that's convenient for me because I bought this lotion but didn't like it for my body. I will try some on my hair.



Embyra said:


> *I don't do protein treatments on a regular basis but how my feels right now I'll def be doing this every two months *and sticking with GPB every other week
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Embrya what protein treatment are you talking about>


----------



## Embyra

Harina said:


> Embrya what protein treatment are you talking about>




Apoghee two step 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

I recently lost about 15 pounds and this morning I was doing my hair for church and I realized my hair looked longer, especially around my face.

I never really realized how weight effects your hair length, I learn something new on this hair journey all the time...

Anyone else notice this with their weight?


----------



## Bun Mistress

Did a sake citron honey scalp treatment to cleanase my scalp.  I was worried it would be drying, but no.  It was great!

Also Licorice root tea OMG, Licorice root tea, OMG.


----------



## Saludable84

There is this conditioner that is sold in Dominican Republic that is not sold in the us and I can't find it online to save my life. I got it from DH aunt in NJ. It consist of vitamins, amino acids and collagen. I got a sample once and wanted the whole container. 

So I came back to NJ to visit DH family and just took about 6 ounces of it in a cup to sneak back to NY. I need to take a picture of this stuff again and really do an online search for this stuff. I've got to be able to get it from somewhere. I'd never buy a protein conditioner ever again if I had this.


----------



## BostonMaria

Saludable84 said:


> There is this conditioner that is sold in Dominican Republic that is not sold in the us and I can't find it online to save my life. I got it from DH aunt in NJ. It consist of vitamins, amino acids and collagen. I got a sample once and wanted the whole container.  So I came back to NJ to visit DH family and just took about 6 ounces of it in a cup to sneak back to NY. I need to take a picture of this stuff again and really do an online search for this stuff. I've got to be able to get it from somewhere. I'd never buy a protein conditioner ever again if I had this.



What's the name? I bet I would be able to find it in the Boston area.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I had got the wrap and go rollers (like flexible rods but soft) they were 99cents on clearance and they are very comfortable to sleep in. No sore scalp for me! Used six of them to do a braidout


----------



## PureSilver

Don't like combing my hair. I just want it to be really long so i can do various buns everyday.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PureSilver said:


> Don't like combing my hair. I just want it to be really long so i can do various buns everyday.



Me  either. I try to limit comb use. If I do a braidout or twist out in the mid week I do it over using a comb. So more than twice a week. I don't care how careful you are you will get some type of mechanical damage somehow.  And using your hands doesn't get all the shredded hair out sometimes


----------



## PureSilver

This under processed left side is gonna be the stumbling block to my progress. I need a corrective soon,  dumb stylist don't even know the term corrective! SMH


----------



## PureSilver

Gotta make uo mind to do this rinse before i start getting more NG than i can handle. My natural hair color is not giving me any life at all. Cranberry where are you.


----------



## ImanAdero

Still had some breakage after doing a hard protein (2step) treatment...

Maybe I didn't use enough of the treatment to thoroughly saturate my hair? I dunno. 

BUT my hair is thicker right now... So I'll take it.


----------



## Embyra

ImanAdero said:


> Still had some breakage after doing a hard protein (2step) treatment...  Maybe I didn't use enough of the treatment to thoroughly saturate my hair? I dunno.  BUT my hair is thicker right now... So I'll take it.



I saw a vid where the stylist mentioned doing it more frequently if you have breakage until it stops


----------



## Harina

Saludable84 said:


> There is this conditioner that is sold in Dominican Republic that is not sold in the us and I can't find it online to save my life. I got it from DH aunt in NJ. It consist of vitamins, amino acids and collagen. I got a sample once and wanted the whole container.
> 
> So I came back to NJ to visit DH family and just took about 6 ounces of it in a cup to sneak back to NY. I need to take a picture of this stuff again and really do an online search for this stuff. I've got to be able to get it from somewhere. I'd never buy a protein conditioner ever again if I had this.



yeah Saludable84 what's the name.


----------



## Blairx0

Made 3oz of flax seed gel. I plan for to last a month


----------



## Platinum

Well, my DIY loc extensions are a complete disaster.  They're not as small as I would like and I really don't have enough time to start over. (I work 11-14 hrs a day). I'm trying to decide if I should just pay someone to give me 2 strand twists or mini box braids with human hair and just let them lock up on their own. I just can't afford to pay $1000-1500 and up for loc extensions.


----------



## Saludable84

BostonMaria said:


> What's the name? I bet I would be able to find it in the Boston area.



I'll upload the pictures


----------



## silverbuttons

I need some opinions, but didn't want to make any thread. Based on this old and blurry picture of my hair.. how long will it take me to get to MBL and WL ladies? Assuming I get the average amount of growth. 

I'm taking out my weave in a week! Really excited about seeing where my hair is.


----------



## Harina

Saludable84 said:


> I'll upload the pictures



Interesting. It must be really good?


----------



## Forever in Bloom

Now I know why my scalp has been itching so bad - I need to clarify! I have so much buildup


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I'll upload the pictures



I've never seen this product before. So it's basically a protein conditioner? I even looked it up online and I can't find anything either. Like BostonMaria said, it might be found in salons or some beauty supply stores in the Boston area. I live in the greater Boston area as well and live close to Dominican salons and supply stores.


----------



## BostonMaria

Saludable84 said:


> I'll upload the pictures



I'm heading this Lynn (city outside of Boston, Dominican population is like 99% LOL) this weekend and I have a feeling I'll find this with no problem. If I do, I'll grab 2 bottles. I want to try it out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

BostonMaria said:


> I'm heading this Lynn (city outside of Boston, Dominican population is like 99% LOL) this weekend and I have a feeling I'll find this with no problem. If I do, I'll grab 2 bottles. I want to try it out.



Lol that's true about a lot of Dominicans living there. When you go there you may want to stop by this BSS called La Rapida  Beauty Supply on 5A Union Street. My SIL worked in the area and they gave her a coupon, she's always being mistaken for being Dominican.


----------



## Embyra

Watching tarenguy yt vids haven't watched her vids properly since the blonde ....and I see now she has cut her hair again lol


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

I want to big chop again!!!!  I'm tempted to do it tonight.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

AHeadOfCoils said:


> I want to big chop again!!!!  I'm tempted to do it tonight.



AHeadOfCoils
Ever since India from My Natural Sistas on YouTube cut her hair - I've been getting the itch! :skitzo:


----------



## PureSilver

silverbuttons said:


> I need some opinions, but didn't want to make any thread. Based on this old and blurry picture of my hair.. how long will it take me to get to MBL and WL ladies? Assuming I get the average amount of growth.
> 
> I'm taking out my weave in a week! Really excited about seeing where my hair is.



silverbuttons, girl i know the feeling when you just really wanna know if you are making some good progress. You look like 3.5'' to get to MBL 5.5'' total to WL. If you please you could post pics of your progress.


----------



## divachyk

AHeadOfCoils said:


> I want to big chop again!!!!  I'm tempted to do it tonight.



You say that like it's no biggie. I recent had quite a bit of my hair cut and it took a while before I was able to do it. I wish I could just up and do it like you AHeadOfCoils.


----------



## Embyra

I swear I don't know what's going on with this hair of mine 

It's like it's shrinking the longer it gets :-/

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Embyra

Pay day is Wednesday finally and then I can buy some hair extensions for my box braids I'm tired of this mess called hair I just can't wait to have a good 4 month break from it all 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think I will henna in two weeks


----------



## Babygrowth

After washing my hair today I can see some areas I didn't pull the relaxer down far enough. I cut it thinking the ends were bad turns out I just didn't know how long my newgrowth really was.


----------



## krissyhair

I just got a full size, brand new Miss Jessie's product for $1.96 including tax and shipping.


----------



## Lilmama1011

krissyhair said:


> I just got a full size, brand new Miss Jessie's product for $1.96 including tax and shipping.



How krissyhair


----------



## Tonto

Felt like playing with my hair today. I tried Naptural85 winter Wash and Go.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Embyra said:


> I swear I don't know what's going on with this hair of mine
> 
> It's like it's shrinking the longer it gets :-/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



That's how my hair feels. I'm having hair anorexia pretty bad. So I'm having to find things other than length that I value in my hair atm. I'm loving my volume and working on manageability


----------



## Lilmama1011

It's crazy how you see someone big chop and a couple months fly buy and they straighten their hair and it's either your length or longer and then you feel like all of a sudden your a slow grower. You take vitamins and are so gentle but it's still not growing fast enough or to your liking.  That's why I'm glad I took a no cut challenge for every 3 months.  I keep telling myself your doing good and was collar bone length in December because you cut off all your thin ends and now your close to apl  again but it semi satisfies me.


----------



## NGraceO

Front and back edges of braids redone. I feel accomplished. I can't believe it has already been four weeks. Good for me.


----------



## krissyhair

Lilmama1011 said:


> How krissyhair



I called customer service to a website and they gave me a gift code


----------



## silverbuttons

PureSilver said:


> silverbuttons, girl i know the feeling when you just really wanna know if you are making some good progress. You look like 3.5'' to get to MBL 5.5'' total to WL. If you please you could post pics of your progress.



Thank you so much! I do want to know I'm making progress and I'm sure my friends are tired of me talking about my hair. I sure will as soon as I get this weave out. 10 more days.


----------



## bosswitch

I don't know why I resubscribed...


----------



## Jas123

Saludable84 said:


> I'll upload the pictures



I like those ingredients, they look pretty natural.


----------



## KinkyRN

Pleasantly surprised that myhoneychild olive you scalp cleanser worked so well. First oil based shampoo I have ever used. Nice lather, sulfate free and left my hair clean and soft.


----------



## Lylddlebit

My FHI Runway 1″ Pure Ceramic Digital Hand Touch Professional Hair Styling Iron arrived today  and I am SO EXCITED. I know I do not "need" a new flat iron since my original  FHI Runway I bought in 2008 works perfectly. However when I saw this advertised last year as the new model I knew it was a matter of time before I bought it.  Plus I like the idea of having one on standby just in case one goes out.   I can't wait to fire it up on my next press day and compare it's performance to the original.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Got my lastet install today. Mobgolian kinky curly hair. I will need to increase my protein conditioning. My hair seemed a little weak after blow drying today


----------



## HanaKuroi

I did a wash n go today. The mudwash had my curls so defined and springy that I simply used bask apple sorghum on my freshly rinsed hair.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Bun Mistress

HanaKuroi  Which mud wash?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Bun Mistress said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi  Which mud wash?



I used Terressentials lemon. I need to make my own mudwash bars. I misplaced my Rhassoul so I have to wait.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## NIN4eva

My last touch up after a 12 week stretch a few weeks ago didn't take.  I swear I'm about to transition just so that the rest of my hair _matches_ my edges. They are shiny and healthy but fuzzy.  And I do not have the energy to fight them.


----------



## curlyTisME

Moisturized and sealed then did two French braids. I'll wear these for the week and M/S daily.


----------



## mz.rae

So I have been using this Vatika Oil that I tossed in my stash and forgot a while back and it makes my flat ironed natural hair so soft!! I don't know why I have been sleeping on it! Will be purchasing a fresh batch on Amazon soon! But I must say I hate the smell of it!!


----------



## myronnie

Ibe been going through deep conditioner like water.. I just realized I only have 2.75 jars of Kizuri cocoa left  I want to try to make my own but I will def need a ph meter..


----------



## Duchess007

myronnie, I want to try making a version of this/bask cacao bark and bask yam. Gonna give one of 'em a shot this weekend. You should post the results of your experiment!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Never again will I do my hair while SO. When I do my hair a lone it feels like a spa day. With him "you not finished yet, dang " smh . He pissed me off. Now I feel like rushing


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm going to sleep with conditioner on, will finish later


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Still transitioning by default! I'm in love with the Suave Professionals Moroccan Infused conditioner! This stuff is soooo smoothing and helped me detangle and comb through 9+ months of NG. I still threaten to relax when I'm busy with work, preparing for shows and family lol. Some days I wish I could just make a quick smooth ponytail after co washing but that is not happening with all this NG and HL hair.


----------



## myronnie

Duchess007 said:


> myronnie, I want to try making a version of this/bask cacao bark and bask yam. Gonna give one of 'em a shot this weekend. You should post the results of your experiment!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Duchess007 
I was trying to find out which member was really skilled in duping conditioners and I'm pretty sure I was thinking of you! I don't have any ingredients or supplies so I won't be doing it for a while. I'm curious how it.works out for you. I've been reading up on cosmetic chemistry and it's really interesting!


----------



## ckisland

I've been hit on 3 times since I BC'd again. And if I told my mom, she so wouldn't believe me ! I got hit on zero times during the 3 months I was relaxed and whenever my hair was straight. I told my mom this before, and she said that I must not have been paying attention . I used to get compliments all the time when I had my first TWA from both guys and chicks, though people were friendlier in ABQ . Me with a TWA or wash n'go does it for people


----------



## Duchess007

Lilmama1011 said:


> Never again will I do my hair while SO. When I do my hair a lone it feels like a spa day. With him "you not finished yet, dang " Angeles. He pissed me off. Now I feel like rushing


 
That's exactly what happened to me this weekend!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I'm not understanding the desire to bring back played out (lol I used old slang haha how ironic) hairstyles,haircuts from the 90s. They were ugly then, they're ugly now lol


----------



## Duchess007

myronnie said:


> @Duchess007
> I was trying to find out which member was really skilled in duping conditioners and I'm pretty sure I was thinking of you! I don't have any ingredients or supplies so I won't be doing it for a while. I'm curious how it.works out for you. I've been reading up on cosmetic chemistry and it's really interesting!



Oh, I know what you're talking about! That's not me - I remember seeing a thread where someone was basically taking orders. I'm going to see if I can track that down, because I remember that lady was reproducing TONS of stuff for people.

 ETA: It's lalla that I was thinking of.  This is the thread where she was dropping knowledge: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=707297


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

ITS MY BIRTHDAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *has nothing to do with hair...but...


I'm happy *CHAIR TWERK*


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ITS MY BIRTHDAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *has nothing to do with hair...but...  I'm happy *CHAIR TWERK*



Happy Birthday Boo :*


----------



## MileHighDiva

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ITS MY BIRTHDAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *has nothing to do with hair...but...
> 
> 
> I'm happy *CHAIR TWERK*



Happy B-Day, EnExitStageLeft! :birthday2


----------



## myronnie

MileHighDiva said:


> Happy B-Day, EnExitStageLeft! :birthday2



Wooooo you betta get crunk!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

Happy Birthday EnExitStageLeft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft

 fellow Taurus!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84 GettingKinky myronnie DoDo MileHighDiva

THANKS BOOS! Ya'll make'a PJ feel all bubbly and what not 

I LUHS YALL!


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ITS MY BIRTHDAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *has nothing to do with hair...but...  I'm happy *CHAIR TWERK*



Happy bday !!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Thank You Britt

Now as a present, I'd like your hair please. Preferably in a braidout. Use something with hold I want it to last a while


----------



## Babygrowth

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ITS MY BIRTHDAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *has nothing to do with hair...but...
> 
> I'm happy *CHAIR TWERK*



Yay! Get busy... its your birthday... get busy... make noise! Shots shots shots!  Lol! Happy birthday honey!


----------



## Renewed1

I'm thinking about cutting my hair.  I so want the layered short bob.


----------



## rileypak

EnExitStageLeft
:birthday2





EnExitStageLeft said:


> ITS MY BIRTHDAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *has nothing to do with hair...but...
> 
> 
> I'm happy *CHAIR TWERK*


----------



## NIN4eva

Duchess007 said:


> Oh, I know what you're talking about! That's not me - I remember seeing a thread where someone was basically taking orders. I'm going to see if I can track that down, because I remember that lady was reproducing TONS of stuff for people.
> 
> ETA: It's lalla that I was thinking of.  This is the thread where she was dropping knowledge: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=707297



I was doing hard core job hunting when this this thread was started and missed it.  This is why I need to drop in to LHCF every day!


----------



## NIN4eva

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ITS MY BIRTHDAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *has nothing to do with hair...but...
> 
> 
> I'm happy *CHAIR TWERK*



I hope you're having an awesome birthday!!!


----------



## ckisland

Happy Birthday!!!! EnExitStageLeft


----------



## uofmpanther

Happy Birthday, EnExitStageLeft!!!


----------



## Duchess007

Aww, happy twerkday, EnExitStageLeft!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ITS MY BIRTHDAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *has nothing to do with hair...but...  I'm happy *CHAIR TWERK*



Hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

ckisland said:


> Happy Birthday!!!! @EnExitStageLeft





uofmpanther said:


> Happy Birthday, @EnExitStageLeft!!!





Duchess007 said:


> Aww, happy twerkday, @EnExitStageLeft!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





flyygirlll2 said:


> Hope you had a wonderful birthday!



THANKS GUYS!

It truly was a awesome day. I appreciate the love and well wishes.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Babygrowth said:


> Yay! Get busy... its your birthday... get busy... make noise! Shots shots shots!  Lol! Happy birthday honey!





rileypak said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> :birthday2





NIN4eva said:


> I hope you're having an awesome birthday!!!



Babygrowth...You're too much 

Thanks Guys. I appreciate the love!


----------



## Ogoma

Late to the party, but it is still 4/30 here so happy happy birthday EnExitStageLeft!


----------



## Ogoma

*May Hair Cutting Schedule Lunar Calendar*
Best Days for Root Work: 3-5
Best Days to Lengthen: 17-18
Best Days to Strengthen: 21-23
Best Days to Thicken: 26-27
Full Moon: 13-14
Best Days to Retard Growth: 1-2, 6-12, 15-16, 19-20, 24-25, 28-31


----------



## Sholapie

Why did I panic when I thought my hair had grown under two inches in 4 months, I was just sure my hair grew 0.5 inches a month...then I realised it had only been 3 months


----------



## Britt

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Thank You @Britt
> 
> Now as a present, I'd like your hair please. Preferably in a braidout. Use something with hold I want it to last a while


EnExitStageLeft LOLLL  you're a trip


----------



## ChasingBliss

Stopped water spritzing my hair so often (did it every day)....slowed down on the wash and goes (got sick of those ssk's) and just have been moisturizing with Marg's Magic and oilive oil doing bantu knots. My hair responds so much better now. It is less frizzy and more controlled yet still moisturized. I realize that I know my hair needs moisture but did not need to be spritzed and wet up every day. The produced look is pretty but the strands dont seem to like all that. I think this is the reason why my hair didnt grow full and evenly...Even at waist length a few years back it was not as full as I wanted it to be. But I was also relaxed. No my hair is full to the very ends at bra strap. Definitely want to maintain this.


----------



## curlyTisME

Gonna cowash and do an all say dc, my ends feel dry today.


----------



## veesweets

I know I need to shampoo now, but I want to wait until the elucence arrives since I'm excited to try it. Doubt it arrives until next week. Decisions, decisions


----------



## Prettymetty

I think my workout regimen and healthier eating habits are giving me a much needed growth spurt. I love fish...seems like I eat it daily. All that protein is helping me slim down and grow some hair. Cant wait to do my bday length check next month


----------



## ckisland

I was walking and past this gorgeous girl with dark berry lipstick and a blown out natural hair. I'm glad I stopped at giving her a huge smile, because I almost blurted out, "You're beautiful!" LOL!! She would've thought she had a stalker on her hands hahaha!!


----------



## BostonMaria

ckisland said:


> I was walking and past this gorgeous girl with dark berry lipstick and a blown out natural hair. I'm glad I stopped at giving her a huge smile, because I almost blurted out, "You're beautiful!" LOL!! She would've thought she had a stalker on her hands hahaha!!



i always get the urge to high five natural haired women on the street 
but I don't


----------



## SlimPickinz

I should have washed my hair yesterday.


----------



## curlyTisME

I cowshed with APB strawberry and mango moisturizing conditioner. Great slip. I tension dried on low with organix anti breakage serum and pressed my roots out. Might do some milkmaid braids. I saw a tutorial on YT.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I put box braids in yesterday.  Going to wear for a week. It's truly a relief not to worry What I'm going to do to my hair before leaving out. And a good style for the gym


----------



## spellinto

I set my hair in bantu knots for 4+ hrs and they fell within one hour .  I'm nit sure I like bantu knots anyway.  So now I have a few flexi rods in because I may go out tonight. I love the look of then but I'm so lazy about putting them in!

I'm really inspired by the soft waves & curls of (black) women in the 1940-50s.  I'll have to keep experimenting with my hair to find an easy way to achieve them.  I'm still trying out different techniques but again, I get super lazy.


----------



## DoDo

spellinto said:


> I set my hair in bantu knots for 4+ hrs and they fell within one hour .  I'm nit sure I like bantu knots anyway.  So now I have a few flexi rods in because I may go out tonight. I love the look of then but I'm so lazy about putting them in!
> 
> *I'm really inspired by the soft waves & curls of (black) women in the 1940-50s.  I'll have to keep experimenting with my hair to find an easy way to achieve them.  I'm still trying out different techniques but again, I get super lazy.*



spellinto

That is how I feel. I really love the soft waves of Dorothy Dandridge, but I know they created that look with heat so I keep shying from trying to reproduce it in my hair. Oh, and my bantu knot outs do not come out that way. keep us posted with how it goes. Effortless beauty is always awesome .


----------



## Lilmama1011

That flax  seed gel does keep your hair moist but it feels so sticky. Like I have candy on my hands


----------



## DarkJoy

This is some dirty hair. 2weeks since the last full wash. Keep meaning to wash it but always have other more important things to do.

Really making an effort tomorrow.


----------



## xu93texas

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ITS MY BIRTHDAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *has nothing to do with hair...but...  I'm happy *CHAIR TWERK*



Happy Belated Birthday!! 
You're one-year post relaxer now! How is it going?


----------



## ImanAdero

I just ordered more hair and haven't event installed the first set I ordered smh! 

I gotta stop acting like money grows on trees man. 

Oh well at least my hair will look goodt!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I have a yaky silk top closure, and 2 fresh lace wigs on deck just sitting on the mannequins.  I will always have a new look.


----------



## krissyhair

I didn't do anything to my hair today. Nothing! I slept with it in a loose high ponytail. In the shower I let my edges get wet while washing my face. Then after getting dressed I took down the ponytail and low and behold there was a fierce curly afro that was waiting to be unleashed.

It's a blessing to have low maintenance hair and it's a blessing to have natural hair.


----------



## Smiley79

omg, why is it so hard to find someone who can do a great weave here in S. Fla? Ughh. 
yet another disappointment.


----------



## Platinum

I'm stuck in Atlanta until tomorrow morning. I'm trying to decide if I should try to find a braid shop while I'm still here or just wait until I get back to Florida tomorrow evening. I haven't decided if I want to get micros or small individual braids. Either way, I've decided that this will be my final install because I plan to let them lock up.


----------



## JJamiah

I am not happy with my hair right now


----------



## flyygirlll2

JJamiah said:


> I am not happy with my hair right now


  I know the feeling. I haven't been really happy about my hair for a long time, that's why it's in protective styles 99.9% of the time.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=10041 said:
			
		

> JJamiah[/USER];20021869]I am not happy with my hair right now



What's wrong? What is it doing to you?

 I know it will get better.


----------



## Duchess007

faithVA said:


> What's wrong? What is it doing to you?
> 
> I know it will get better.



I love how you phrased that like her hair was bullying her in the lunch room. You are such a sweet person. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

flyygirlll2 said:


> I know the feeling. I haven't been really happy about my hair for a long time, that's why it's in protective styles 99.9% of the time.



Exactly why I henna'd it today. . Trim tomorrow and weave on Sunday. I just cannot. .lol


----------



## JJamiah

faithVA said:


> What's wrong? What is it doing to you?
> 
> I know it will get better.


Tangles and just not growing,  I need to dc like I use to.  Not as much time.  Tired. . So much. . Lol back under a weave this weekend.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Seriously. Weave may be my new life. Found an awesome stylist. So over taking care of my hair right now.


----------



## divachyk

I am so glad I cut my hair. I'm back in love with it again and I feel like I'm coming out of what feels like a 6 month slump.


----------



## soulglo

Im livid I feel like there is no winning. Try to avoid splits breakage... go to a shop and the lady puts a cellophane on my hair without me asking for one and its not a clear one. To top it off I have heat damage ughhh and my hair has this burnt smell still.. just no winning I'm sad


----------



## divachyk

soulglo, so sorry to hear that.  You will bounce back quick. Try not to get too discouraged although I know that's easier said than done. Hang in there.


----------



## Froreal3

ckisland said:


> I was walking and past this gorgeous girl with dark berry lipstick and a blown out natural hair. I'm glad I stopped at giving her a huge smile, because I almost blurted out, "You're beautiful!" LOL!! She would've thought she had a stalker on her hands hahaha!!





BostonMaria said:


> i always get the urge to high five natural haired women on the street
> but I don't



I know right.  Yesterday I told this lady at the gym that her hair looked great. It really did. Was slicked back into a perfect high puff full of lovely little curls. Had some really nice brownish highlights too. Said she used some Cantu Shea and Eco-styler on Sunday. It looked freshly done. I didn't wanna keep staring too hard.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

*blinks rapidly*  I Big Chopped again!!!!  I didn't freak this time though.  I just randomly started chopping and I'm so thrilled that I did it again.  I went from BSL to A LIL BIT OF HURR.


----------



## rileypak

Just had to get this out!
Walked into my grandmother's house this morning and had this exchange - 
Aunt: "you must be in town to get your hair done" Me: "no I'm transitioning to natural "
Aunt: "Ain't no more natural hair around these parts. Your hair is too thick for all that. You need to get a perm and cut that nonsense out." 
How I felt immediately:   
I simply kept it moving. I just couldn't at 5AM with her.
Not that I need my family to support my decision because it's happening regardless but keep the foolishness to yourself 
Okay my rant is done


----------



## MsKinkycurl

Vent: Why does my friend who can't make her hair grow try to criticise the time and effort reqired to quickly grow my hair texture?  My 4ba hair unstretched is the same length as her hair straigthened and we used to be the same length 3 years ago. If anything she needs to be asking me for advice, not acting like she has good hair because her heat damage is so bad her hair stays straight when wet. No booboo naturally straight hair shines. Her situation barely sheens, she's not fooling anyone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using LHCF


----------



## curlyTisME

After my sister's wedding I'm starting my PS summer routine. BRAIDS!!


----------



## curlyTisME

soulglo said:


> Im livid I feel like there is no winning. Try to avoid splits breakage... go to a shop and the lady puts a cellophane on my hair without me asking for one and its not a clear one. To top it off I have heat damage ughhh and my hair has this burnt smell still.. just no winning I'm sad



Sorry about that!! Did you get it blown out?


----------



## curlyTisME

MsKinkycurl said:


> Vent: Why does my friend who can't make her hair grow try to criticise the time and effort reqired to quickly grow my hair texture?  My 4ba hair unstretched is the same length as her hair straigthened and we used to be the same length 3 years ago. If anything she needs to be asking me for advice, not acting like she has good hair because her heat damage is so bad her hair stays straight when wet. No booboo naturally straight hair shines. Her situation barely sheens, she's not fooling anyone.  Sent from my SCH-I535 using LHCF



Sounds like she's not a real friend but I'll leave that alone. Hating is unavoidable for some. 
Maybe you should give her some tips and advise her to join the forum.


----------



## havilland

My hair is so thin. It's so frustrating sometimes. I have to have blunt ends to have any "body" in this wispy mane.


----------



## Hyacinthe

EnExitStageLeft Happy Belated!!!!!
Hope u had a great day.


----------



## meka72

I have officially run out of room for products in my hair bin in the fridge. I really cannot buy another thing after I receive the Entwine that I ordered today. I don't care who has a sale. Fareal this time.


----------



## claudzie

Thinking whether to sleep woth the deep conditioner on and drtangle in the morning or if I should stay ip an extra 2hrs to wash it out and thread it. Hmm not sure


----------



## Destiny9109

I went to pick up my niece from school this week, and I see most of the little girls(from ages 4 to 10) already had traction alopecia from braids and weaves. It was so sad, these black parents should be ashamed.


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> Just had to get this out! Walked into my grandmother's house this morning and had this exchange - Aunt: "you must be in town to get your hair done" Me: "no I'm transitioning to natural " Aunt: "Ain't no more natural hair around these parts. Your hair is too thick for all that. You need to get a perm and cut that nonsense out." How I felt immediately:    I simply kept it moving. I just couldn't at 5AM with her. Not that I need my family to support my decision because it's happening regardless but keep the foolishness to yourself  Okay my rant is done





MsKinkycurl said:


> Vent: Why does my friend who can't make her hair grow try to criticise the time and effort reqired to quickly grow my hair texture?  My 4ba hair unstretched is the same length as her hair straigthened and we used to be the same length 3 years ago. If anything she needs to be asking me for advice, not acting like she has good hair because her heat damage is so bad her hair stays straight when wet. No booboo naturally straight hair shines. Her situation barely sheens, she's not fooling anyone.  Sent from my SCH-I535 using LHCF



I honestly think they don't know any better. Therefore, I wouldn't expect any better from them. Had it not been for this healthy hair journey, my views about various hair choices would have remained inaccurate. Therefore, I give no energy to the commentary provided by non healthy hair enthusiasts as they seriously don't understand the ins and outs of hair, let alone appreciate all hair choices. I come from an era of using the word nappy. Ppl around me still use this word. I never correct them because I don't have the energy. Therefore, I press the ignore button until I'm ready to tune back in to what they are serving. So, just ignore those comments that come from ppl that don't have an appreciation for all things hair. I seriously don't think it's meant to cause harm though.

rileypak MsKinkycurl


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Hyacinthe said:


> @EnExitStageLeft Happy Belated!!!!!
> Hope u had a great day.



THANK YOU SO MUCH! I did, it was a awesome day.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I went divachyk on y'all and got the ends SLAYED TO THE GAWDS HUNTI! 

I think I'm BSL, but I could very well be APL and still be happy as all get out. 

I cannot wait to Hendigo tomorrow. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPP!


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft --- Happy Belated Bday (sorry that I'm late). I bet your hair is gorgeous.  How much natural hair do you have in comparison to your relaxed hair?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

My relaxed hair is still longer then my natural hair, but not by much. For ratio sake I'm about 60:40. Also, thanks for the Bday love!


----------



## ckisland

AHeadOfCoils said:


> *blinks rapidly*  I Big Chopped again!!!!  I didn't freak this time though.  I just randomly started chopping and I'm so thrilled that I did it again.  I went from BSL to A LIL BIT OF HURR.



Congratulations!!!!  When you start with the scissors, sometimes you just can't stop 

I used Cantu Curling Custard and my tiny curlies are poppin' . I absolutely love this stuff. They better not discontinue it when I finally have a decent bit of hair


----------



## OhmyKimB

Interesting my hair wasn't cut properly. Guess I'll start trimming it off myself


----------



## Majestye

I'm going bonkers trying to decide if I'm going to keep transitioning or go back to texlaxing.   Ugh!  I refuse to big chop because if I don't stay natural I will lose a lot of length.  Did I say ugh?!!!


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> So, just ignore those comments that come from ppl that don't have an appreciation for all things hair. I seriously don't think it's meant to cause harm though.
> 
> rileypak MsKinkycurl



divachyk thanks for the wise words and I completely agree with your sentiments


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I have to remember to cut my glueless lace wigs wet. My new wig came out absolutely perfect. 12in is way too long and I can't order it any shorter.


----------



## divachyk

rileypak  you're welcome


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty

I've been putting off retwisting my hair for the longest. I'm even thinking about washing and attempting a braid out (which almost always fails). I just don't have the energy .


----------



## Renewed1

I think I want braids this summer.  I even found the hair I want.  But my girlfriend has it in her head.

She acts weird when you mimic her.  But......she may just need to get over herself.


----------



## Beany

Guess I should get this wash day started...


----------



## Platinum

I have to be the most indecisive person that I know when it comes to choosing a hair style. I've spent hours researching how I want to start my locs and I still haven't decided if I want to start with braids or twists.


----------



## ImanAdero

I had a dream where I big chopped again into a tapered Mohawk kinda style... I think that'll be my look once I finally get to and enjoy my WL hair (when I get there).


----------



## KinkyRN

I was hoping to really get the most growth I can this summer and I am interested in the njoy essential growth oil (sulfur free version). I was a little taken  back by the price. Has anyone tried it and felt like it worked and was worth the money? TIA!


----------



## Embyra

Tomo is wash day I'll finally get round to using those two loreal dyes I bought ages ago smh

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Can't wait to take my twists out at the end of this week!!!


----------



## ckisland

Deep, deep down, I was hoping that my hair would grow back with a uniform curl pattern and texture. I knew it wasn't likely, but what's the harm in hoping. 

Yeah, no . The top, sides, and back already have different curl patterns popping up. Dang it!!!!


----------



## Frizzyb

Y'all I'm soo sick of these twists as a protective style, just done!!!! I need a change and it can't be wigs cause I have a huge head and they don't fit!!  Quick weaves look good but I've never had one and don't want to go down the expensive hair road as cute as they may be.  Gonna watch some YouTube and see what I can do cause I haven't perfected the art of a medium length wash and go without it becoming a tangled mess....guess I'll figure it out, I need some change.


----------



## MsKinkycurl

divachyk said:


> I honestly think they don't know any better. Therefore, I wouldn't expect any better from them. Had it not been for this healthy hair journey, my views about various hair choices would have remained inaccurate. Therefore, I give no energy to the commentary provided by non healthy hair enthusiasts as they seriously don't understand the ins and outs of hair, let alone appreciate all hair choices. I come from an era of using the word nappy. Ppl around me still use this word. I never correct them because I don't have the energy. Therefore, I press the ignore button until I'm ready to tune back in to what they are serving. So, just ignore those comments that come from ppl that don't have an appreciation for all things hair. I seriously don't think it's meant to cause harm though.
> 
> rileypak MsKinkycurl



Thank you. I completely agree with you. Sometimes those careless comments just come at the worst time. I'm over it all now. Worrying about people's opinions on how I should run your life is about as pointless as it is destructive.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Is there a method to get your hair to grow down instead of out?? No? Ok lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

cwmarie said:


> Is there a method to get your hair to grow down instead of out?? No? Ok lol.



Holla at me when you get the magic key cwmarie lol


----------



## Champion13

cwmarie said:


> Is there a method to get your hair to grow down instead of out?? No? Ok lol.



I really wish there was..lol my hair gets bigger and bigger, but I can't see the length unless I wash or if I were to straighten it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shawnyblazes said:


> Holla at me when you get the magic key cwmarie lol





Champion13 said:


> I really wish there was..lol my hair gets bigger and bigger, but I can't see the length unless I wash or if I were to straighten it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Glad I'm not in the struggle alone. Lol. Like at what point does gravity do its job.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=10041 said:
			
		

> JJamiah[/USER];20023627]Tangles and just not growing,  I need to dc like I use to.  Not as much time.  Tired. . So much. . Lol back under a weave this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 258391



Glad you were able to put it away. I know you have a lot on your plate and you don't need the additional worries of hair. Enjoy your break and take care of yourself.


----------



## divachyk

MsKinkycurl totally agree!


----------



## itismehmmkay

So relaxed my hair some more, but it's still basically 'natural'.  I just went from a 4b to a 3c kinda.  That'll be fun to wash-n-go when it gets longer.  For now, I just did a rollerset and an wearing a scarf headband.  That's gonna be my protective style for a minute.  Even if I don't roll my hair at night, I can still throw on that scarf and fluff it out and keep moving.  It's bout to go down.


----------



## Platinum

Found out that my braider does loc extensions!:woohoo:

Locking it up as I type!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I pre pooed my hair and put two plats in the front and a bun in the back. Well when I went to rinse it out that bun in the back turned into one GIANT dreadlock! I am soooo pissed off. I'm slowly detangling it but it's going to be a long week.


----------



## Lilmama1011

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I pre pooed my hair and put two plats in the front and a bun in the back. Well when I went to rinse it out that bun in the back turned into one GIANT dreadlock! I am soooo pissed off. I'm slowly detangling it but it's going to be a long week.



OMG! I feel so sorry for you


----------



## Lilmama1011

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I pre pooed my hair and put two plats in the front and a bun in the back. Well when I went to rinse it out that bun in the back turned into one GIANT dreadlock! I am soooo pissed off. I'm slowly detangling it but it's going to be a long week.



Have someone else who cares about your hair to do it because I know your agitated to work with it and you will just rip through ir


----------



## Lilmama1011

Double post


----------



## PJaye

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I pre pooed my hair and put two plats in the front and a bun in the back. Well when I went to rinse it out that bun in the back turned into one GIANT dreadlock! I am soooo pissed off. I'm slowly detangling it but it's going to be a long week.




You have my deepest sympathies because I've been there.  I suggest that you gather your tools, oils and conditioners around a comfortable seat and pop in a good movie/documentary before working through the knots. I wish you the best!


----------



## ckisland

shawnyblazes said:


> Holla at me when you get the magic key cwmarie lol


Like for real!! You'd make crazy money if you could figure that one out. Our hair is giving gravity the finger 


cwmarie said:


> Glad I'm not in the struggle alone. Lol. Like at what point does gravity do its job.



For my hair, I think it's never. Though gel and a bonnet dryer let me pretend that my hair grows somewhat down . At it's longest, my hair grew out and down-ish, like it curved 

Why is it that every time I take the time to type out a long and thoughtful response to a thread, it's closed by the time I go to post it. I Hate That!! I have a lot of social consciousness to get off my chest


----------



## Duchess007

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I pre pooed my hair and put two plats in the front and a bun in the back. Well when I went to rinse it out that bun in the back turned into one GIANT dreadlock! I am soooo pissed off. I'm slowly detangling it but it's going to be a long week.



Oh noooo! I have had my hair mat up on me before. :-( How's it coming?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## loved

It's been 2 years and 3 months since I've BCed & I still haven't had a chance to wear my hair straightened. I basically need the tools, a few days when I'm not planning to engage in heavy cardio & low humidity.

I planned to do it for the first time in February but my flat iron didn't arrive in time because of the snow delays with the mail.

We'll be doing family stuff all mother's day weekend so I was excited about doing it then but the weather forecast is for high humidity.

le sigh.


----------



## naija24

closing in on 12 weeks post yay!!

I don't see myself getting a relaxer again. It's just cheaper to get blowouts :O or weave/braid up when you want to go swimming or something. I plan to take out my weave the end of May and do a length check.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I am so tired of seeing all the hair vitamin adds on IG showing various women whose hair grew an inch after a week of using the product. Come on son!


----------



## knbradley

One of my really good friends SWEARS by the IT WORKS pills. I can't lie, her hair does seem like it is growing very fast but that could be from her vow to stop perming and to stop addjng heat. I have been doing my research on the pills and I did but some. I will let y'all know my results over the next couple of month. I am not affiliated with the product at all....so we will see. I am going to be the guinea pig 

CWK PLATES-straighten hair w/o heat:   http://youtu.be/snhg2vJvDfo


----------



## faithVA

[USER=13177 said:
			
		

> Je Ne Sais Quoi[/USER];20037169]I am so tired of seeing all the hair vitamin adds on IG showing various women whose hair grew an inch after a week of using the product. Come on son!



It is good to see you. I haven't seen your post in a very long time.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I don't know WHAT was wrong with my hair, but for like 3 weeks straight it didn't like ANYTHING I put on it  my curls were soooo limp, it looked like I had significant heat damage (I don't use heat!!). Protein, moisture, clarifying, NOTHING made it feel better! Detangling was horrible and I was getting so many single strand knots. My hair finally feels better again and I could cry  I won't take for granted how low maintenance my hair is (didn't even realize this until everything went to heck lol) and how responsive it (normally) is to my efforts. 

I had a lot of breakage and my ends were thin as a result of all the drama :/ I gave myself a much needed trim yesterday (probably about an inch). Makes me realize my hair looks best, feels best, and is immensely so much more fun to work with when it is freshly trimmed. It looks thicker, my curls are chubbier and extra perky lol. I don't know how ppl can stand to hold on to damaged, thin ends. Cut it off and free yourself!! lol Holding onto the damage puts the healthy hair at risk and it's too much of a gamble (IMO) to slowly cut it off to spare an inch or two. Especially if the damage travels and you end up having to cut off so much more than you would have initially. Long post, but it's been on my spirit to share this lol. Maybe it will help someone. 

Oh, and avocado oil is awesome!! kay, that's it lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

knbradley said:


> One of my really good friends SWEARS by the IT WORKS pills. I can't lie, her hair does seem like it is growing very fast but that could be from her vow to stop perming and to stop addjng heat. I have been doing my research on the pills and I did but some. I will let y'all know my results over the next couple of month. I am not affiliated with the product at all....so we will see. I am going to be the guinea pig
> 
> CWK PLATES-straighten hair w/o heat:   http://youtu.be/snhg2vJvDfo




KNBradly I wish it was done on kinkier hair talking about the plates. Because I just don't see 4a and kinkier getting that straight


----------



## Destiny9109

Word of advice for newbies: Please stick to what products you know work for you, and stop looking for the holy grail products.
I'm looking at old pics of my hair from 2 years ago, my hair was on POINT. I have no idea what product was really making a difference, because in my hair journal I was using different products every wash day. The only thing that I was using on a constant was Mizani bb relaxer. I need to skim my journal and make a list to go shopping.


----------



## SlimPickinz

My hair isn't growing. It's looking fuller, shinier & thicker. But it's not growing. I honestly wanna blunt cut this thing to NL & call it a day.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

faithVA said:


> It is good to see you. I haven't seen your post in a very long time.



Hi  how have you been? faithVA


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Lilmama1011 said:


> Have someone else who cares about your hair to do it because I know your agitated to work with it and you will just rip through ir



Oh no I won't  I've taking my time. Lol


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Duchess007 said:


> Oh noooo! I have had my hair mat up on me before. :-( How's it coming?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I managed to get a very small section undone. I'm taking it one strand at a time literally! In the past I've had a section go hay wired on me but never like this.


----------



## Tonto

Trying Naptural85 flexirod set video that she put today. I hope it will turn out good! * crossing fingers*


----------



## Lilmama1011

Took a loose my boxbraids and thought I was being smart my removing shedded  hair and detangling with my comb with each braid and still made no difference.  It was still shedded hair after spraying it a little and detangling in eight sections . I'm not even overwhelmed by it. It was 7 days so it's about 700 hairs and I don't think I was even close to that.  Also keeping in mind a hair folded in half can look like a lot.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I guess back in box braids again. It's such a carefree style and you don't have to worry about maintaining curls. I'm getting lazier and lazier smh


----------



## naija24

I cannot wait to get these sew in off my head. It's been almost 6 whole weeks :/ I miss my hair. I have another 4-6 weeks and then I'm done :O

I hope to have a good 2 inches of solid new growth on this head.


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> Je Ne Sais Quoi;20038757[/USER]]Hi  how have you been? faithVA



Never got this mention.  I'm hanging in there. Your hair is looking cute. Still doing WNGs? How long is your hair now?


----------



## havilland

I just want one good fluffy straight blow out like I used to get when I was bonelaxed....sigh....


----------



## Babygrowth

Today I remember when I used to grease my grandma's scalp and brush her hair 100 times. Her health kept her hair from growing but I would love to feel her soft salt and pepper TWA one more time.


----------



## Prettymetty

I want to make a big sexy bun with Marley hair. I saw a tutorial on youtube and now I gotta try it


----------



## curlyTisME

Deep conditioning now, much needed. Might try a goddess braids tutorial I saw on YouTube.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Damn this man on my right on the train is all up in my silk top lace front. Got dog, dude you wanna lift it up and see my stocking cap too?


----------



## ckisland

whiteoleander91, My hair used to do the same dang thing!!! After the first time it happened, it would happen again every several months like a cycle . I couldn't wear my wash n'go during those weeks. I would put it in large braids and wait it out without wrecking my hair more .

I saw the most adorable little Mexican girl at the store!! She had 2 older sisters, and they all looked exactly alike, except she had the most perfect 3c curls  . Her sisters had the usual type 1b/2a hair, and she had a primped little curly fro with a little bow in the front. Whoever's taking care of her is doing a fantastic job with her hair .
I haven't seen a little girl with out curly hair in a long time around here . That's why I almost squealed when I saw her


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't know if I'm about to deep condition with tresemme naturals or vidal saloon which has a little protein.  I might just do vidal because I'm clarifying next week and will do moisture. But sometimes I think I should clarify and do a bit of protein


----------



## xu93texas

I'm so impressed with my hair!  I'm 4 months post and I'm not having any issues at all. Usually around 4 months post, I have major breakage and I end up relaxing and cutting my hair. I'm determined to let her grow out this year.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Ended up going with vidal with the medium protein mixed with honey and African heritage oil. Running low on my grapeseed oil


----------



## whiteoleander91

ckisland said:


> whiteoleander91, *My hair used to do the same dang thing!!! After the first time it happened, it would happen again every several months like a cycle . I couldn't wear my wash n'go during those weeks. I would put it in large braids and wait it out without wrecking my hair more* .



ckisland what's up with that?! it happens to me EVERY SINGLE YEAR, but this was the worst one yet


----------



## ckisland

whiteoleander91 said:


> ckisland what's up with that?! it happens to me EVERY SINGLE YEAR, but this was the worst one yet



I don't have the fondest idea, but I hated that crap . It didn't start until I was like 4 years natural erplexed


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^ I'm starting to wonder if it's the water, like maybe something affects the ph every several months or something. My hair felt sooo brittle, and I had broken hairs all over the place :/


----------



## Lilmama1011

No time to sit around.  Have to shower after doing this deep conditioning and start these box braids so I can get my mom a gift and get it shipped off tomorrow


----------



## ckisland

whiteoleander91 said:


> ^^ I'm starting to wonder if it's the water, like maybe something affects the ph every several months or something. My hair felt sooo brittle, and I had broken hairs all over the place :/



I actually thought the same thing!! But does water change every few months, cause that would worry me on multiple levels  ?

I hope I don't experience that this time around. But if you figure out what the heck is going on, please let me know


----------



## whiteoleander91

ckisland said:


> I actually thought the same thing!! But does water change every few months, cause that would worry me on multiple levels  ?
> 
> I hope I don't experience that this time around. But if you figure out what the heck is going on, please let me know



Girrl I'll definitely let you know if I figure it out lol


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Hi... I'm kinda new. I was here a few yrs back but I recently had a set back in the form of a terrible trim. So I'm starting from  neck length.


----------



## Saludable84

When I drink or eat a lot if protein (smoothies, yogurt, nuts) I get very thirsty....

That's how hair must feel after a treatment....


----------



## GettingKinky

Saludable84 said:


> When I drink or eat a lot if protein (smoothies, yogurt, nuts) I get very thirsty....  That's how hair must feel after a treatment....



For some reason this cracked me up. It's amusing on many levels.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

A clean scalp is a happy scalp.


----------



## Saludable84

GettingKinky said:


> For some reason this cracked me up. It's amusing on many levels.



I'm glad you got amusement too. I thought of it after I drank my protein shake then wanted to inhale a gallon of water.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

I'm so out of the loop....I'm basically starting from scratch.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=419699 said:
			
		

> FemmeFatal[/USER];20044479]I'm so out of the loop....I'm basically starting from scratch.



You are in the right place. You will be back on track before you know it.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Saludable84 said:


> I'm glad you got amusement too. I thought of it after I drank my protein shake then wanted to inhale a gallon of water.



Reading you post made me so thirsty. Now I'm sitting here with the last cold bottle of water from the fridge. I hate filling it up when I take the last one.


----------



## spellinto

I haven't washed my hair in so long...a little sleepy but I'm determined to give my hair what it needs! I could also use a trim too


----------



## Lilmama1011

I might start detangling under running water with conditioner again. I don't think I was losing more hair because I still might have the same amount of shedded  or broken hair as in the shower.  Just have to get a strainer.  And I also struggle a little but more doing it outside the shower on naked damp to dry hair


----------



## spellinto

The laziness/sleepiness is taking over! I'm going to take a nap with this oil prepoo in my hair before I start my wash.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I can't tell my new growth from my relaxed hair and I'm not texlaxed: look:


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't know if it's my imagination but it's seems like my hair is getting longer in my box braids.  Like how it looks in a ponytail


----------



## Lilmama1011

I forgot I was suppose to do henna this week. Might do it in two weeks or a week after relaxing


----------



## Aviah

Last flat iron job was at the end of March. I'm trying not to do it again until mid-June but that itch hit me real hard today!

What to do...


----------



## naija24

For my birthday this year I'm gonna take the plunge and dye my hair cherry red like Rihanna! I wanted to do it for YEARS but this time I think I can pull it off. I'm mostly concerned about how work will take it. It's like black women can't have any hair style other than jet black or deep brown straight hair.





​
I hope my hair is longer by then too so I can style it different ways as well. Can't wait to length check this fall!


----------



## spellinto

Anyone know how to create this updo? It looks really laidback and cute  

http://primaivy.tumblr.com/image/67061962180


----------



## naija24

okay, freaking out. 

so there is this one inch section of my tracks that has been itching me like mad for the last 2 weeks. so i said whatever and started scratching today. omg my scalp is bleeding. what do i do??? blood in tracks i imagine is not a good thing.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

naija24

I don't know what to do about that. I think you should create a separate thread so more people can see your question.


----------



## MileHighDiva

naija24 said:


> okay, freaking out.
> 
> so there is this one inch section of my tracks that has been itching me like mad for the last 2 weeks. so i said whatever and started scratching today. omg my scalp is bleeding. what do i do??? blood in tracks i imagine is not a good thing.



When is the last time you washed the hair and scalp under the tracks?  Do you have Neosporin?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

naija24 said:


> okay, freaking out.  so there is this one inch section of my tracks that has been itching me like mad for the last 2 weeks. so i said whatever and started scratching today. omg my scalp is bleeding. what do i do??? blood in tracks i imagine is not a good thing.


take that ish out!


----------



## naija24

MileHighDiva said:


> When is the last time you washed the hair and scalp under the tracks?  Do you have Neosporin?



I used vaseline. it's helped. i assume it was a small nick.

The last time I washed my hair? probably 2-3 weeks ago. I know I'm due. I was planning to wash my hair professionally next week before my friend's wedding or the week after when I take my weave install out. 

I have been avoiding a lot of washing because I heard it contributes to matting and tangles due to the shed hair. I used witch hazel on my scalp a few weeks ago and that helped. I just bought some more so I hope it helps the same way again.

My scalp overall doesn't itch unless I use a crap ton of product, which I've also been avoiding.


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried AOWC for the first time this week (the new formula). I used it as a styling product for my braidouts. When I first put it in I LOVED the smell.  But now a few days later my hair smells like doll hair. :-(


----------



## faithVA

Was thinking of not replacing my As I Am leave in and just using  KKNT. But I put it on tonight and my hair had a sigh of relief. So now I'm not sure. I'm going to have to try the KKNT and see what my hair says.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I always forget how much I hate washing my weave because of the long process to dry until I have to wash it every 2 weeks ughhh


----------



## Prettymetty

I saw a few broken strands today and now im freaking out. Im not sure if it's the work out regimen or my impatience taking my braids down, but my hair rarely breaks...I wasn't even that impatient. Ugh.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I'm a 12 months post and I still air dry/bun the same way I did when I was 3 months post.

Interesting......


----------



## DoDo

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'm a 12 months post and I still air dry/bun the same way I did when I was 3 months post.
> 
> Interesting......



EnExitStageLeft

Rock with those relaxed ends as long as you can. You may not think cutting them will change a whole lot, but it will - trust.


----------



## DoDo

naija24 said:


> I used vaseline. it's helped. i assume it was a small nick.
> 
> The last time I washed my hair? probably 2-3 weeks ago. I know I'm due. I was planning to wash my hair professionally next week before my friend's wedding or the week after when I take my weave install out.
> 
> I have been avoiding a lot of washing because I heard it contributes to matting and tangles due to the shed hair. I used witch hazel on my scalp a few weeks ago and that helped. I just bought some more so I hope it helps the same way again.
> 
> My scalp overall doesn't itch unless I use a crap ton of product, which I've also been avoiding.



naija24

Please, please, take it out, and carefully.

http://blackgirllonghair.com/2014/0...scalp-infection-from-wearing-lace-front-wigs/


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Used a shea butter/and whatever other oils are in this blend under eco olive oil gel and on top of tressemme naturals today while shingling.  My hair is super conditioned and the texture/hold is amazing.  I will need to do this more often.  this was the step that was missing the entire time when doing wash and shingling.  the difference is nuts.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I am not looking forward to the all day shampoo/condish sessions. I am loving my TWA for this one reason. It's growing out fast though I must say. Moisture Moisture Moisture


----------



## sharifeh

DoDo said:


> EnExitStageLeft  Rock with those relaxed ends as long as you can. You may not think cutting them will change a whole lot, but it will - trust.



DoDo 
You're scaring me  
I don't know if I can go much longer than a year 
If that 

EnExitStageLeft 

Consider yourself lucky !  same thing 3 months post as 12 months post? Sounds awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naija24

DoDo said:


> naija24
> 
> Please, please, take it out, and carefully.
> 
> http://blackgirllonghair.com/2014/0...scalp-infection-from-wearing-lace-front-wigs/



Girl you scaring me, DoDo. Do you think I have a scalp infection?? I'll take it out tonight :O Now I'm terrified. Idk why the back is itching so much. I've only had it in for 6 weeks. The rest of my hair is fine.

And I just tried the witch hazel and it's legit not working.And I wasn't skimping on it either. 

I'll just call and see if I can get the same girl who put it to take it out. I wanted to hold out until next week at the earliest but I guess that's not an option now


----------



## PlainJane

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'm a 12 months post and I still air dry/bun the same way I did when I was 3 months post.  Interesting......


Wow how? 
I'm 4 month post and I airdry in a bun, but I'm beginning to have problems. For some reason, I can only get the new growth at my crown to stretch and all of the hair in the inside of the bun becomes a tightly curled and matted mess! Do you have any tips for me??


----------



## Urban

I washed my hair with some of the original Creme of Nature shampoo. I still for the life of me cannot understand why that formula was changed. I can't. Best shampoo hands down. My hair immediately softened, the itching I had subsided. Nothing but strong, clean, moisturized hair afterwards *le sigh*


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> Girl you scaring me, DoDo. Do you think I have a scalp infection?? I'll take it out tonight :O Now I'm terrified. Idk why the back is itching so much. I've only had it in for 6 weeks. The rest of my hair is fine.
> 
> And I just tried the witch hazel and it's legit not working.And I wasn't skimping on it either.
> 
> I'll just call and see if I can get the same girl who put it to take it out. I wanted to hold out until next week at the earliest but I guess that's not an option now



Your scalp is probably dirty from not washing. You probably scratched a pimple. You have to wash your scalp and tracks for the health of your hair.

A healthy, clean scalp grows hair. 

Witch hazel will not cut it. If you usually wash your hair once a week, you should still stick to the same schedule. There are threads about how to get to your scalp with diluted shampoo in an applicator bottle. You still have to moisturize your hair as well. 

Your hair under the weave has to be cared for. Otherwise all the length you gain will be lost by dry, damaged unsalvageable hair. If you don't wash your scalp, you could cause scalp issues. I won't go into detail because I don't want to scare you.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Urban said:


> I washed my hair with some of the original Creme of Nature shampoo. I still for the life of me cannot understand why that formula was changed. I can't. Best shampoo hands down. My hair immediately softened, the itching I had subsided. Nothing but strong, clean, moisturized hair afterwards *le sigh*



Maannn I held onto my last bottle for the longest. Ugh.


----------



## naija24

HanaKuroi said:


> Your scalp is probably dirty from not washing. You probably scratched a pimple. You have to wash your scalp and tracks for the health of your hair.  A healthy, clean scalp grows hair.  Witch hazel will not cut it. If you usually wash your hair once a week, you should still stick to the same schedule. There are threads about how to get to your scalp with diluted shampoo in an applicator bottle. You still have to moisturize your hair as well.  Your hair under the weave has to be cared for. Otherwise all the length you gain will be lost by dry, damaged unsalvageable hair. If you don't wash your scalp, you could cause scalp issues. I won't go into detail because I don't want to scare you.  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Well y'all convinced me. I'll buy shampoo and conditioner and wash it tonight. There's a Sally's close by my new place. 

I'm guessing I did scratch a pimple. Scalp pimples my god!!   Never in my life...


----------



## MileHighDiva

ms.tatiana said:


> I always forget how much I hate washing my weave because of the long process to dry until I have to wash it every 2 weeks ughhh



ms.tatiana

MsKibibi's most recent YT video shows how to get the hair under the tracks dry quickly.  http://youtu.be/Tl7Y2AV-LV0


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:


> Well y'all convinced me. I'll buy shampoo and conditioner and wash it tonight. There's a Sally's close by my new place.
> 
> I'm guessing I did scratch a pimple. Scalp pimples my god!!   Never in my life...



Make sure you watch some videos on caring for hair while in a weave. Make sure to DC your weave hair. MileHighDiva has some great recommendations.


Witch Hazel is very drying. Use it sparingly. You can dry out your hair and scalp. Be careful.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## rileypak

Saw a product in Target for creating faux bobs (by Conair or Goody or Scunci - don't remember exactly which company it was) and decided to DIY it with my elastic headbands I had at home already. 
I don't know why I hadn't done this sooner! It helped me corral my big beautiful fluff into a little faux bob for the day. I'd never been able to get a decent looking faux bob (even on newly relaxed hair) but seeing that product made it possible. Faux bobs will now be making it into the transition hairstyle rotation when my hair needs a break from buns.

ETA - pics!


----------



## faithVA

rileypak said:


> Saw a product in Target for creating faux bobs (by Conair or Goody or Scunci - don't remember exactly which company it was) and decided to DIY it with my elastic headbands I had at home already.
> I don't know why I hadn't done this sooner! It helped me corral my big beautiful fluff into a little faux bob for the day. I'd never been able to get a decent looking faux bob (even on newly relaxed hair) but seeing that product made it possible. Faux bobs will now be making it into the transition hairstyle rotation when my hair needs a break from buns.
> 
> ETA - pics!



That's really cute. I never thought of that.


----------



## Prettymetty

If I cowash my hair in braids do I have to detangle? Hmmm I really want/need to cowash, but I dont want to manipulate my hair too much


----------



## Lilmama1011

Prettymetty said:


> If I cowash my hair in braids do I have to detangle? Hmmm I really want/need to cowash, but I dont want to manipulate my hair too much



You will probably have shedded  hair depending on if you detangled before putting braids in


----------



## HanaKuroi

rileypak said:


> Saw a product in Target for creating faux bobs (by Conair or Goody or Scunci - don't remember exactly which company it was) and decided to DIY it with my elastic headbands I had at home already.
> I don't know why I hadn't done this sooner! It helped me corral my big beautiful fluff into a little faux bob for the day. I'd never been able to get a decent looking faux bob (even on newly relaxed hair) but seeing that product made it possible. Faux bobs will now be making it into the transition hairstyle rotation when my hair needs a break from buns.
> 
> ETA - pics!



This is cute! 

This is how I wear my puff, tucked under.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Damn this man on my right on the train is all up in my silk top lace front. Got dog, dude you wanna lift it up and see my stocking cap too?



How did I miss this?!


----------



## naija24

So I got some shampoo and conditioner from sallys today after work with a hair dye applicator bottle. Did the usual wash but between my tracks and I didn't skimp on the shampoo. 

My hair and scalp feel AMAZE!! Thanks y'all. 

I also made an appt to take out my weave next week at 7 weeks. I feel like I could maybe go another 3-4 weeks if I wash weekly but idk...I do miss my hair and my tracks need to be tightened. I have maybe an inch of new growth under my tracks and almost an inch of additional new growth braided up. Ready to rock flowy hair for a week!!


----------



## DoDo

naija24 said:


> Girl you scaring me, DoDo. Do you think I have a scalp infection?? I'll take it out tonight :O Now I'm terrified. Idk why the back is itching so much. I've only had it in for 6 weeks. The rest of my hair is fine.
> 
> And I just tried the witch hazel and it's legit not working.And I wasn't skimping on it either.
> 
> I'll just call and see if I can get the same girl who put it to take it out. I wanted to hold out until next week at the earliest but I guess that's not an option now



naija24

I just think it would be a good idea to see for yourself what is going on under there. Even if I get a tiny abrasion on my scalp from scratching my fingers won't come back with blood. Also, I worry that it may not be good for your follicles. I feel you have a reasonable length goal that can be accomplished in one year and I am rooting for you.

ETA: I am glad your scalp is feeling better!


----------



## xu93texas

I wish I knew how to braid my hair. I need someone to put cornrows in a beehive to rock under my wigs. My appt. for my next install of crochet braids isn't until 6/3.  I may have to hit up one of these African braiding places tomorrow.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Destiny9109

Urban said:


> I washed my hair with some of the original Creme of Nature shampoo. I still for the life of me cannot understand why that formula was changed. I can't. Best shampoo hands down. My hair immediately softened, the itching I had subsided. Nothing but strong, clean, moisturized hair afterwards *le sigh*



I'm jealous! Where the heck are people still finding this shampoo? I low key believe it's still being made but only being distributed to ahem "certain" bss owners....yup a conspiracy theory on shampoo.
I saw some recently at a "hood store" and bss passing through Texas, the bottles looked brand spanking new, but I told myself they were probably old and didn't buy any.


----------



## Destiny9109

Man, a sensitive scalp relaxer is anything but sensitive to my scalp. I love the straight results, but I think it's time I go back to lye.


----------



## Phoenix14

Destiny9109 said:


> I'm jealous! Where the heck are people still finding this shampoo? I low key believe it's still being made but only being distributed to ahem "certain" bss owners....yup a conspiracy theory on shampoo.
> I saw some recently at a "hood store" and bss passing through Texas, the bottles looked brand spanking new, but I told myself they were probably old and didn't buy any.



Where in Texas?


----------



## Victoria44

First time wearing mini twists since September... I  missed them.  I'll probably wear them all summer instead of getting braid extensions


----------



## PerFicMsFit

I want Senegalese twists so bad, but I'm scared my edges are going to suffer. I haven't had extensions in about 7-8 years, but I want to change that soon! A long wash day makes me realize I need a break from my hair sometimes.


----------



## ManeStreet

PerFicMsFit said:


> I want Senegalese twists so bad, but I'm scared my edges are going to suffer. I haven't had extensions in about 7-8 years, but I want to change that soon! A long wash day makes me realize I need a break from my hair sometimes.



@perficmisfit 

I was wondering why is your wash day so long? How has your regimen been working for you? Are you relaxed/transitioning? I was just curious.


----------



## divachyk

Destiny9109 said:


> Man, a sensitive scalp relaxer is anything but sensitive to my scalp. I love the straight results, but I think it's time I go back to lye.



Do you base your scalp beforehand Destiny9109?


----------



## claud-uk

silverbuttons said:


> I need some opinions, but didn't want to make any thread. Based on this old and blurry picture of my hair.. how long will it take me to get to MBL and WL ladies? Assuming I get the average amount of growth.
> 
> I'm taking out my weave in a week! Really excited about seeing where my hair is.



silverbuttons - I'd say WL by the end of the year, specially as your hair isn't truly straight!


----------



## Destiny9109

Phoenix14 said:


> Where in Texas?



Houston, but there is like a miillion and one bss there, so I think you should be able to find it at at least a few of them.


----------



## Destiny9109

divachyk said:


> Do you base your scalp beforehand Destiny9109?



divachyk yes, always, my scalp still flakes like crazy.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

ManeStreet said:


> @perficmisfit
> 
> I was wondering why is your wash day so long? How has your regimen been working for you? Are you relaxed/transitioning? I was just curious.



ManeStreet

This wash day is so long only because I haven't clarified since my last relaxer, which was 6 weeks ago. Also, I need a protein treatment because this week I noticed an increase in broken/shed hairs and my hair isn't accepting and holding on to much moisture. My last protein treatment was 5 weeks ago at 1 week post relaxer. According to my last two relaxer stretches, this is around the time where my hair is begging for protein. Lastly, I love the curls I get from rollersets! Check out my results from 3 weeks ago below!

I am still in the process of building my regimen but so far, so good. My hair feels healthy and I am retaining length, but I am in the process of gradually trimming away bleached and permanently colored ends. I did that pre-LHCF. Forgive me! Hahaha!

I am relaxed, but I stretch for about 13-15 weeks.


----------



## curlyTisME

Wash n go day for me! Still looking for a product to define my curls that isn't gel.


----------



## brownb83

Flexi rods give me really cute waves but even with setting lotion it doesnt last. 

Gonna go back to miss jessies pillow soft curls and see how that works. 

I want those soft waves to be my summer hair style. Gotta use end papers with the flexi rods too. 

Magnetic rollers leave my hair moist but flexi rods.. man my hair is dry after I set. Maybe its the rubber?


----------



## topnotch1010

I've been adding a little color to my shampoo & conditioner, and my color is holding up just fine! I'm happy about it! Reds are notoriously hard to upkeep. The color just washes strait down the drain.


----------



## divachyk

Destiny9109, salon products are drying to my scalp, thus I have to wash no later than a week after my TU. I make sure I use an oil mix on my scalp days after TU leading up to my first wash. This keeps my scalp happy.  

PerFicMsFit, your hair looks great. What products do you use for roller setting?

topnotch1010, you wear color well. Very gorgeous. Is it a color rinse?


----------



## topnotch1010

divachyk said:


> topnotch1010, you wear color well. Very gorgeous. Is it a color rinse?



Thanks friend!! divachyk Yes, it's a semi-permanent. Relaxing and permanent color wasn't a good combo for me. I think it contributed to my setback that I'm still trying to recover from.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PerFicMsFit said:


> ManeStreet
> 
> This wash day is so long only because I haven't clarified since my last relaxer, which was 6 weeks ago. Also, I need a protein treatment because this week I noticed an increase in broken/shed hairs and my hair isn't accepting and holding on to much moisture. My last protein treatment was 5 weeks ago at 1 week post relaxer. According to my last two relaxer stretches, this is around the time where my hair is begging for protein. Lastly, I love the curls I get from rollersets! Check out my results from 3 weeks ago below!
> 
> I am still in the process of building my regimen but so far, so good. My hair feels healthy and I am retaining length, but I am in the process of gradually trimming away bleached and permanently colored ends. I did that pre-LHCF. Forgive me! Hahaha!
> 
> I am relaxed, but I stretch for about 13-15 weeks.



Very pretty PerFicMsFit


----------



## divachyk

I don't even remember the setback because you're hair is always on point topnotch1010


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Iss wash day, but I'm tired & I have my godson; if my scalp wasn't itchy I'd wait a few days to clarify.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

divachyk said:


> PerFicMsFit, your hair looks great. What products do you use for roller setting?



divachyk

Thank you! I have been experimenting, but I typically use the following combination: Darcy's Botanicals Daily Leave-In Conditioner, CHI Keratin Mist (on wash days when I need a boost of protein), Nairobi Wrapp-It Shine Foaming Lotion, and Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum in this order.

That day in particular, I used CHI Keratin Leave-In Conditioner, Nairobi Wrapp-It Shine Foaming Lotion, and Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum in this order.

I know your hair doesn't like too much protein though.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

Lilmama1011 said:


> Very pretty PerFicMsFit



Lilmama1011 Thank you!


----------



## divachyk

PerFicMsFit, you have a great memory and you're absolutely right -- protein is not my friend. I swear, almost 90% of products have some form of protein. My hair seems to accept protein (formulated in products) better on days when I use heat. Your results are rocking!!!!


----------



## PerFicMsFit

divachyk said:


> PerFicMsFit, you have a great memory and you're absolutely right -- protein is not my friend. I swear, almost 90% of products have some form of protein. My hair seems to accept protein (formulated in products) better on days when I use heat. Your results are rocking!!!!



divachyk Thank you! I've skipped the CHI Keratin Mist and had great success. Only problem is I do not have an ingredient list for the Nairobi Wrapp-It Shine Foaming Lotion so who knows what's in it. Lol!


----------



## divachyk

PerFicMsFit, I've used Nairobi before. I don't recall the ingredients either.


----------



## Phoenix14

Destiny9109 said:


> Houston, but there is like a miillion and one bss there, so I think you should be able to find it at at least a few of them.



I live right outside of Houston. You know I'm going to be looking into every BSS I cross now?


----------



## myronnie

I used 5 ounces of Kizuri Cocoa conditioner in one DC session...this is a problem :/
I tried something different and twisted my hair while I was applying DC we'll see how it is rinsing it out!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have been doing box braids weekly. I'm thinking about doing twist next.  Switch it up a bit you know.  This would be great for the summer when going to amusement parks too


----------



## divachyk

I've been sleeping on flexis. My set came out decent. Pleased!


----------



## Royalq

Did anyone elsr get ssk's when they're are got longer. When I had 4 inches of hair I didnt have any ssks at all. When I hit 8 inches ive been plagued ever since.  And they are getting worse and thinning my once thick ends. Im not doing anything particularly different from when I had a twa. Im so frustrated. I cant separate my hair without them catching and ripping


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Royalq said:


> Did anyone elsr get ssk's when they're are got longer. When I had 4 inches of hair I didnt have any ssks at all. When I hit 8 inches ive been plagued ever since.  And they are getting worse and thinning my once thick ends. Im not doing anything particularly different from when I had a twa. Im so frustrated. I cant separate my hair without them catching and ripping



@Royalq

The longer the hair, the older the ends. The older the hair, the greater the potential for damage, wear & tear.

The only tip I can give is to develop a trimming schedule & stay proactive with your hair care. Personally, as my hair grew longer I had a natural inclination to do less to it in terms of care (washing/dc'ing detangling/protein trmts/etc) for convenience  & more in terms of manipulation (stretching/braiding/straightening/blow drying/etc) to showcase length; the aforementioned is a recipe for disaster. My ssks caused thin ends, my thin brittle ends continued to split up the shaft then they broke. By the time I took inventory my hair was beyond repair. I cut it off to start fresh (years ago) & then made the same silly mistakes going into this year as I was approaching waist length. 

Cut off the ssks & the shear ends; it's a sacrifice, but it's easier to work with strong hair & regrow it than it is to retain length when you have perpetual breakage.


----------



## Destiny9109

I washed my hair and it's normal again, but I will see how it goes over the next few weeks. Maybe it was just relaxer residue. I really don't want to switch from this relaxer, it's been perfect for my hair.


----------



## Destiny9109

Phoenix14 said:


> I live right outside of Houston. You know I'm going to be looking into every BSS I cross now?



Phoenix14 I know it's more expensive, but Keracare is comparable to the old formula of CON. It's my staple.


----------



## Victoria44

Picked up carols daughter leave in from target for my twists. I wanted something light and moisturizing that smelled good to spray in my hair every few days.  So far so good... It feels a little sticky if I don't spray my hair with water first and seal with an oil.  I love the smell ... I think it's lavender vanilla


----------



## myronnie

This was one of the worst wash days..
I DC'ed in twists and rinsed it out in the shower..BUT as I was taking down the twists and retwisting I saw that it wasn't totally rinsed out of the roots. *sigh* I couldn't get back in the shower at that point so I had to take down each twist individually, rinse in the sink and twist. I'm not happy..I won't be doing that again. I should have learned from the last time I tried it.

My hair is really soft though...


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My wash n go turned into a wash & no. More curl define cream is not better. Quarter size ladies and no more or it'll look like someone snowed in your hair    

   Side note: these disrespectful a** kids disrespecting this old lady smh, freakin Brooklyn trains 

    Lord Jesus they just mushed the lady!!!! :/


----------



## PinkSunshine77

And I'm by myself there are like 6 of those girls , I think they're girls anyway


----------



## Lilmama1011

PinkSunshine77 said:


> And I'm by myself there are like 6 of those girls , I think they're girls anyway



The east coast smh.  Don't miss it


----------



## spellinto

brownb83 said:


> Flexi rods give me really cute waves but even with setting lotion it doesnt last.
> 
> Gonna go back to miss jessies pillow soft curls and see how that works.
> 
> I want those soft waves to be my summer hair style. Gotta use end papers with the flexi rods too.
> 
> Magnetic rollers leave my hair moist but flexi rods.. man my hair is dry after I set. Maybe its the rubber?



brownb83 my waves are short lasting too and for me I think it's the product...I was using a curling cream, but I'm surprised a setting lotion doesn't work for you. I thought they give a firmer hold? What other holding products are there?

I just bought some satin rollers, maybe those will hold up longer in the heat...


----------



## spellinto

There are a ton of BSS in N.Y.! Stepped into one today and it looked like it had EVERYTHING, I was tempted to buy more hair products when I don't actually need any more right now...I was disciplined and only walked out with some satin rollers though   I'm excited to use them but I don't want to set my hair and have them fall an hour later in this heat .


----------



## silverbuttons

claud-uk said:


> silverbuttons - I'd say WL by the end of the year, specially as your hair isn't truly straight!



Really?? Thank you for the advice. I hope I can make it by the end of the year. I will praise dance. I swear.


----------



## DoDo

People need to stop saying 'I look like Frederick Douglas in the morning'. He is one of the foremost black thinkers and revolutionaries of the 20th century. He is a hallmark of what America calls the Harlem Renaissance, one of the most fertile intellectual eras of the black community in the United States. Also, I actually like his hair. So...let us stop associating his hair with a sense of shame .


----------



## Lilmama1011

DoDo said:


> People need to stop saying 'I look like Frederick Douglas in the morning'. He is one of the foremost black thinkers and revolutionaries of the 20th century. He is a hallmark of what America calls the Harlem Renaissance, one of the most fertile intellectual eras of the black community in the United States. Also, I actually like his hair. So...let us stop associating his hair with a sense of shame .



I never heard anyone say Frederick douglas looks like typical kinky hair and it's groomed so....




But I have heard Don king though


----------



## krissyhair

Lilmama1011 said:


> I never heard anyone say Frederick douglas looks like typical kinky hair and it's groomed so....
> 
> But I have heard Don king though



I've heard people say they look like Frederick Douglass. It's usually after a fail product try or after letting their hair go.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm not trying to be funny but I have noticed when there are delays in shipping or slow email responses it's the result of a personal illness or a death in the family for some companies. While I do send my condolences, I also hope that they aren't bringing karma on themselves.

I'm sorry, there can't be that many, especially during a sale. erplexed


----------



## topnotch1010

divachyk said:


> I don't even remember the setback because you're hair is always on point topnotch1010



Thank you and same to you and your beautiful hair!! divachyk!!


----------



## naija24

At the mall. The girl next to me has the cutest 2 inch twa I've ever seen. So jealous  and she got a man and he doesn't seem to mind it at all. 

I so miss short hair.


----------



## SweetlyCurly

I'm still in awe of how easy it is to make flaxseed gel and great it works. I have other gels on my stash which I need to use up but I find myself always making more because it is my fail safe styler. Always an awesome wash n go with it.


----------



## krissyhair

I'm having an awesome hair day.

I washed with John Frieda Root Awakening Shampoo for dry hair and oily scalp. Then I conditioned with about 30 pumps of VO5 Kiwi Lime Clarifying Conditioner (totally not over kill). I combed with the wide tooth comb, then used about 2 pumps of the conditioner to moisturize. I sealed with EVCO, put some Blue Magic Coconut Oil grease on the ends and put it all up in a banana clip to let it air dry. The result is so sleek, soft and shiny. Perfect for an affair out with Grandma at the casino for my birthday and for Mothers Day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The worst part of being natural for me is detangling.  The reason why I wore Wngs for so long is because when I wash my hair , its so curly, its easier to apply a styler and go then it is to detangle it for twists, just to wear a twistout.

I hate detangling my hair. I have to detangle it to where there is not a curl in sight or the twist out will be strands of hair mixed together making further tangles when I take the twists out.

This is making me feel like protective styling more like I am doing this year. Its just take down of the protective style makes me lose my mind.

LOL , my hair hasnt been free  2 full days yet and I'm already plotting how to put it back up simply after that detangling session yesterday.

Smh.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think I want curls this Tuesday.  You wear it out and you want it put away and you wear out the way and want it out. Never satisfied


----------



## Lilmama1011

I usually use the eco style gel to smooth my hair before box braiding even thought it defines my new growth, it looks hard. I might try IC Fantasia which gives me a way softer hold but my box braids might night look so neat anymore because it's so soft


----------



## SweetlyCurly

Lilmama1011 said:


> I usually use the eco style gel to smooth my hair before box braiding even thought it defines my new growth, it looks hard. I might try IC Fantasia which gives me a way softer hold but my box braids might night look so neat anymore because it's so soft



Have you tried the Xtreme wetline gel? You might want to give it a try for this.


----------



## Renewed1

I wish my hair would magically do what I want it to do.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SweetlyCurly said:


> Have you tried the Xtreme wetline gel? You might want to give it a try for this.



No I haven't SweetlyCurly Thanks!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

PlainJane

I am a avid band-er ..... Meaning I band my hair to air dry. I then bun on dry stretched hair. I've been doing this since texlaxed days. 

Also, try smoothing the top and middle of your hair with a denman or tangle teezer. I prefer the tangle teezer myself. NOTHING can smooth my kinks like that thing.

....I have 3 of them .


----------



## PinkSunshine77

curlyTisME said:


> Wash n go day for me! Still looking for a product to define my curls that isn't gel.


 Jane Carter's Curl define cream. I love it


----------



## Tonto

I love my dirty hair. I haven’t washed it for two weeks now. I used some flaxseed gel and some shea butter mix and my hair is feeling so amazing!


----------



## faithVA

DoDo said:


> People need to stop saying 'I look like Frederick Douglas in the morning'. He is one of the foremost black thinkers and revolutionaries of the 20th century. He is a hallmark of what America calls the Harlem Renaissance, one of the most fertile intellectual eras of the black community in the United States. Also, I actually like his hair. So...let us stop associating his hair with a sense of shame .



Maybe you can respond with, So you are saying I look brilliant? Why thank you


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft said:


> PlainJane  I am a avid band-er ..... Meaning I band my hair to air dry. I then bun on dry stretched hair. I've been doing this since texlaxed days.  Also, try smoothing the top and middle of your hair with a denman or tangle teezer. I prefer the tangle teezer myself. NOTHING can smooth my kinks like that thing.  ....I have 3 of them .



EnExitStageLeft Flashbacks are real. That tangle teezer created chaos in my life.


----------



## divachyk

faithVA said:


> Maybe you can respond with, So you are saying I look brilliant? Why thank you



That's cute faithVA


----------



## faithVA

divachyk said:


> That's cute faithVA



You have to keep them on their toes


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

I love it strictly for smoothing. Detangling.....no ma'am.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Wishing I had more than one day off this week *sucks teeth*


----------



## PureSilver

i am due for another Aphogee 2-step treatment. I wanna stop this breakage but i get soooo lazy at times.


----------



## PureSilver

i need to do better in the challenges i have subscribed to for 2014. Spending way too much time in the entertainment forum.......smh, time wasted can never be regained.


----------



## myronnie

So I tried to make my 1st kizuri cocoa recipe..
the 1st time I tried, I added the cocoa powder to the conditioner and that failed completely. The potassium sorbate destabilized the emulsion and the cocoa powder wouldn't dissolve completely.
2nd time, I switched it around and was able to make a nice pudding BUT added too much citric acid and the pH went down to 3. I also was able to successfully duplicate the fragrance.
Tomorrow, I'll do the same thing as the 2nd time but add less citric acid so I can actually use it on my hair  The pH of the kizuri cocoa is 4.33 so I'm aiming for around there. 
Mine is also lighter than the kizuri so maybe I can add just a bit more cocoa powder?
Pics are attached!! yay
Making conditioners/lotions is hard..but hopefully I can do the next one right


----------



## kennylee2013

I plan to take down my braids and re install them myself.  My sister is sounding very hesitant to redo them....... this will be my second attempt and I hope to do them better as I want to leave in for 6 weeks this time


----------



## kennylee2013

last time I checked my hair was about 4 1/2 - 5 inches since by BC.  I was hoping for more growth so I am doing the crown and glory method unofficially in hopes of increasing length.  can wait to see if I get any growth after leaving in these braids for 4 weeks


----------



## divachyk

PureSilver said:


> i need to do better in the challenges i have subscribed to for 2014. Spending way too much time in the entertainment forum.......smh, time wasted can never be regained.



PureSilver, I waste time on the forum period when I could really be doing other productive things.


----------



## NGraceO

I need to make up my mind.

One minute I'm "Wigging it to Waist Length," next minute, I'm in senegalese twists in April.

One minute, I'm trying to decrease my stretches to 10-12 weeks (instead of the usual 24), next thing, I'm sixteen weeks post. -___- Next, Next thing, I'm considering stretching until the end of the year (last relaxer: 1/25/14) to decide whether to transition.

I'm a mess.


----------



## emada

Not sure why I haven't gotten this wig I've been eyeing for like 2 months! I keep think I'll start not being annoyed with my hair and it will start looking the way I want it too but I really think it's about that time to hide it. I've also been debating a bob cut to even it out and have it lay better. Decisions decisions


----------



## BranwenRosewood

myronnie said:


> So I tried to make my 1st kizuri cocoa recipe..
> the 1st time I tried, I added the cocoa powder to the conditioner and that failed completely. The potassium sorbate destabilized the emulsion and the cocoa powder wouldn't dissolve completely.
> 2nd time, I switched it around and was able to make a nice pudding BUT added too much citric acid and the pH went down to 3. I also was able to successfully duplicate the fragrance.
> Tomorrow, I'll do the same thing as the 2nd time but add less citric acid so I can actually use it on my hair  The pH of the kizuri cocoa is 4.33 so I'm aiming for around there.
> Mine is also lighter than the kizuri so maybe I can add just a bit more cocoa powder?
> Pics are attached!! yay
> Making conditioners/lotions is hard..but hopefully I can do the next one right



@myronnie

If you want to add powders to your formulation, I would suggest adding the cocoa powder to your water for an hour and then straining it out before you add the oil phase. Adding powder to the conditioner will mess it up unless you plan on using it immediately. 

I had to throw out a 32oz batch once because I wanted to be lazy and pre-mix some ayurvedic powders in my conditioner. It was ruined and I was so mad at myself because it was the perfect batch before I messed it up with those powders. Now I add any powders and herbs I want to my water phase and sometimes let it sit overnight to make sure I have a strong infusion. I also infuse some herbs into oils so I can have something herbal in both phases. 

What are you the potassium sorbate for? At what percentage are you using the citric acid? 0.2% will lower your ph by almost 1 full point.

It will take a few batches before you get it right since you are trying to recreate a DC. It's actually easier if you are making your own from a recipe you created. Don't worry about the color of the Kizuri DC compared to your. As long as it works the same (or better) you are doing fine.

ETA: Do you use a hand mixer or a stick blender?


----------



## Rocky91

is there a weave challenge going? I just realized this will be my protective style of choice for the next...oh let's just say 2 years.


----------



## Tonto

So I’m tired of my hair and I pretty much bun it all the time...


----------



## Embyra

Tonto said:


> So I’m tired of my hair and I pretty much bun it all the time...



Welcome to my world smmfh


----------



## myronnie

Thanks so much BranwenRosewood for all of the great help!!
What I did with the cocoa powder was add it to half of the recipe's water and heat it so that it would dissolve. I heated it to about 100 degrees farenheit (about 45 deg cels). When it was time to combine the phases, I first added the other half of the recipe's water to the oil (slowly while stirring), then added the cocoa half of the water slowly. I'll try this again and see if it works!

I was adding the potassium sorbate just for an added antimicrobial defense..but I might leave it out since I'm using Germall plus? 

I added .2% of citric acid, I think I made a mistake in measuring the starting pH of the conditioner because I didn't stir the electrode in the conditioner while taking the reading. I probably don't need to add very much because it seems like the conditioner is already kind of acidic.

I agree with you about it being easier if you are just making your own conditioner! I'm thinking about making my own in the future when I get done with the kizuri recipe (I think it'll be a bit more fun to be honest).
I'm using a hand blender (this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

I don't want to introduce a lot of air into the conditioner because the kizuri seems to be very compact unlike the silk dreams chocolate that has noticeable air pockets. What do you suggest I use? Also, what conditioner were you trying to duplicate? Did you end up successfully recreating it?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Tonto said:


> So I’m tired of my hair and I pretty much bun it all the time...





This is me all day everyday lol.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I might do curls were with the wrap and go just in case I have to sleep in them or do twists instead of regular boxbraids in my hair.  But I might just do twists because I won't have to worry about keeping the style like if I had curls. We will see


----------



## KinkyRN

Think it's time for a trim or serious search n destroy (been 5 months). Plus I noticed lots of ssk's and my hair is cutting the fool since my last wash.


----------



## spellinto

I'm staying in NY this summer so I have to let a new hairdresser style my hair.  Today I met a really nice stylist that I already feel really comfortable with.  She happily answered my questions, gave me her personal business card & cell number, and even encouraged me to bring my own products if I so desire. So far her attitude is totally different from my usual stylist and I'm very excited! I just hope her skills measure up!


----------



## NGraceO

Rocky91 said:


> is there a weave challenge going? I just realized this will be my protective style of choice for the next...oh let's just say 2 years.



There is a hide your hair challenge and a wig challenge....I am apart of both


----------



## NGraceO

emada said:


> Not sure why I haven't gotten this wig I've been eyeing for like 2 months! I keep think I'll start not being annoyed with my hair and it will start looking the way I want it too but I really think it's about that time to hide it. I've also been debating a bob cut to even it out and have it lay better. Decisions decisions



What wig you eyeing? 

I caved yesterday and spent way too much money on one that caught my eye


----------



## Lilmama1011

Taking out braids slowly but surely.  One section is thicker than all my hair put onto a ponytail months ago so Happy. Not paying attention to length because it pisses you off sometimes especially when you don't do it right like me smh


----------



## emada

NGraceO

It's a cheapie half wig by Outre called Mally, I figured it would be a nice summer time style. I've never had a curly wig before. I love the S4/30 color


----------



## Lilmama1011

I can't believe how late is and I have only sprayed my hair and scalp with apple cider vinegar rinse and still have to shampoo and condition as well as style smh


----------



## Lilmama1011

Loving the way my ends look


----------



## HanaKuroi

My bangs will never reach my chin. Ever. Everrrrrrr. The very front fringe. Three inches across and an inch or so back will not grow past the middle of my lips. I think it is because I handle that area too much. I am unsure what to do.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BranwenRosewood

myronnie said:


> Thanks so much @BranwenRosewood for all of the great help!!
> What I did with the cocoa powder was add it to half of the recipe's water and heat it so that it would dissolve. I heated it to about 100 degrees farenheit (about 45 deg cels). When it was time to combine the phases, I first added the other half of the recipe's water to the oil (slowly while stirring), then added the cocoa half of the water slowly. I'll try this again and see if it works!
> 
> I was adding the potassium sorbate just for an added antimicrobial defense..but I might leave it out since I'm using Germall plus?
> 
> I added .2% of citric acid, I think I made a mistake in measuring the starting pH of the conditioner because I didn't stir the electrode in the conditioner while taking the reading. I probably don't need to add very much because it seems like the conditioner is already kind of acidic.
> 
> I agree with you about it being easier if you are just making your own conditioner! I'm thinking about making my own in the future when I get done with the kizuri recipe (I think it'll be a bit more fun to be honest).
> I'm using a hand blender (this one: )
> 
> I don't want to introduce a lot of air into the conditioner because the kizuri seems to be very compact unlike the silk dreams chocolate that has noticeable air pockets. What do you suggest I use? Also, what conditioner were you trying to duplicate? Did you end up successfully recreating it?
> 
> Thanks again!!!



myronnie You're Welcome! Formulating is fun but challenging and I like to help when I can.

Germall Plus is a broad-spectrum preservative so you don't need to add the potassium sorbate. Normally potassium sorbate is used in conjunction with sodium benzoate as a preservative system but I've never used anything but Optiphen Plus so I don't know how reliable it is. I plan to make a small batch of lotion and test the Leucidal Liquid SF I got from lotioncrafter. I've read that it needs to be used in a formulation with a pH under 5 and sodium benzoate needs to be added. I plan to let it sit for 3 months to see how it holds up in my normal storage conditions.

Your stick blender is a good one. I use one by Hamilton Beach. For my cool down phase I use a hand mixer with one beater in it because by then my conditioner is thick to use with the stick blender.

I don't think you'll need to adjust the pH of the conditioner once you get your recipe down. All of mine come out with a pH under 5 even though my water phase ends up with a pH of 8 or 9 due to the herbs. 

I wasn't trying to duplicate a conditioner, I just wanted an ayurvedic conditioner with the herbs in it. I've never bought a condtioner before unless it was a rinse-out to use with my henna. The first time I've ever used a DC I didn't make was in Nov 2013 when I tried a sample of Natty Rhassoul DC. By the time I started my HHJ, I was already into lotion making so once I  figured out the need for a DC I just started making my own. 

I have a pretty solid recipe now so I don't really have the urge to try anything (Silk Dreams is tempting sometimes). I do need to figure out a formula for a creamy and a liquid leave-in but I still have a full bottle of my HG PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk so I'm not in a hurry. Once that's halfway done I'll start trying to recreate it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Sleeping with the conditioner in, will finish when I wake up


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Sorry to break it to you, but no one can choose your hair products or make your regimen for you. We barely know our own darn hair. Sure as heck don't know yours.


----------



## naija24

I think when I reinstall my weave, I"m gonna use my net. I think I'd prefer just having two big french braids along my head for my hair to grow out vs doing cornrows all over. Maybe my weave will also last longer than just 7-8 weeks.


----------



## cubanspice

Starting to dread the fact I am natural. Contemplating relaxing and cutting into a pixie.


----------



## faithVA

naija24 said:


> I think when I reinstall my weave, I"m gonna use my net. I think I'd prefer just having two big french braids along my head for my hair to grow out vs doing cornrows all over. Maybe my weave will also last longer than just 7-8 weeks.



Naiija24, I think you are going to have better success with the smaller french braids versus 2 braids if you want to wash your hair. I'm not sure how the net changes things. I would think with two braids the hair would unravel faster and mat faster.


----------



## naija24

faithVA said:


> Naiija24, I think you are going to have better success with the smaller french braids versus 2 braids if you want to wash your hair. I'm not sure how the net changes things. I would think with two braids the hair would unravel faster and mat faster.



faithVA that makes sense. I just feel like I have too many? Right now the braids at my nape  were so small i think the extensions are pulling on it too much.


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011 said:


> Loving the way my ends look



So it was a wash day hit Lilmama1011?


----------



## brownb83

One side of my hair is 2 inches longer than the other sigh.


----------



## faithVA

naija24 said:


> faithVA that makes sense. I just feel like I have too many? Right now the braids at my nape  were so small i think the extensions are pulling on it too much.



OK. As your hair gets longer you can probably make them bigger.


----------



## emada

brownb83 said:


> One side of my hair is 2 inches longer than the other sigh.



Story of my life! For some reason I've noticed it since my cut. I'm just trying to make sure I'm getting more DC and protein to the shorter side.


----------



## Beany

brownb83 said:


> One side of my hair is 2 inches longer than the other sigh.




Also. The front right side is almost at my nipple (tmi?) And the front left side is a little past my shoulder. I noticed it while doing my mini twists.


----------



## JaneBond007

I'm really kicking myself about now for having jacked my hair with hairdye and having to shave.  This is the SECOND time I've been stupid.  I miss my hair.  If I hadn't screwed it up, I'd be Terri LaFlesh's length by now.  Damn!  Growing out this short mess is riding my freaking nerves and my frizziness is showing up right with the warmer weather.  I've got tight curls interspersed with very loose waves/non-curled single strands sticking out.  I'm not going to trim a n'er one of them!  Biotin, MSM...give me a miracle.  I'm already a fast grower...but from shaved near bald?  Oh gawd.  At least I'm not bald and at the start for the moment, but five inches is pretty close.    I'd give anything to make a ponytail, even if it were squirrel-size.


----------



## toaster

MohaganyCurls has beautiful hair, but I'm not sure why she makes videos. They aren't really tutorials and they don't really talk about how to have healthy hair.


----------



## curlyTisME

Protective styling will begin tomorrow and last until January of the New Year. First do will be an updo, then I'm debating on a full sew in or u-part.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well I can't do this with new growth. Doesn't look neat and you can see my new growth unraveled and exposed with these few twist in  smh


----------



## xu93texas

toaster said:


> MohaganyCurls has beautiful hair, but I'm not sure why she makes videos. They aren't really tutorials and they don't really talk about how to have healthy hair.


  ITA with this! I unsubscribed for this reason.  Even when she does a tutorial, it's like 3 minutes long  Her hair is gorgeous!  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My TWA is finally long enough to do a twist out, bam


----------



## girlonfire

myronnie it looks delicious! like softserve or a wendy's frosty!


----------



## girlonfire

well since this is a random thoughts thread, i'd like to share about my new love of pre pooing! 
so for the longest time i used to detangle out of the shower because I had previously had band experiences trying to detangle in the shower, pure frustration really. 

about 2 weeks ago my hair was just looking a hot mess so i decided to try a "conditioner bun" with my mane n tail conditioner bc i thought i hated it at that time. The bun looked presentable so i was happy. I got really busy and ended up keeping it in for over 3 days and when I finally took it down I decided to have a little leap of faith but just washing my hair like that, praying that I wouldn't have the same horrid experience. to my delight and enjoyment, it was fairly easy so detangle! for an even more pleasant experience, after i washed out the mane n tail i added my trusty detangler Tresemme Flawless Curls and I was shocked at how much better it works on sopping wet hair. Yall might say "WELL DUHHHHH GOF, it's SUPPOSED to do that" lol well I'm glad I figured this out, now my hair doesn't have to take over my life and my bathroom so i won't procrastinate on detangling as much 
That is all for now ladies, thanks for reading!


----------



## myronnie

BranwenRosewood
Wow, you haven't bought conditioner in a while? That's where I want to get to but I still need my protein deep conditioner from Claudie's!
You were totally right about not needing any citric acid to lower the pH. The pH of one of the trials was 4.11 without any citric acid. I wonder why it is so acidic (from a chemical standpoint what might be happening? It could also be the raw materials as agave nectar and raw cacao are acidic).
Thanks for all the great information! I'll be back in a couple weeks with the results (and hopefully still with my hair lol).

Thanks girlonfire!! In person it looks like a yummy pudding..I get hungry when I'm making it lol.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

I have been considering micros for a bit since I am growing my hair out and it's getting hot. I have been wearing a wig all winter. I know it will be too hot but because if the thin spot I'm afraid I will lose more hair with the micros. I don't know what to do.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

This combo of using APB leave in and Keratase Oleo Relax serum for my roller set still has my hair feeling smooth, soft, and silky. I can't keep my hands out of my hair, I can definitely get used to this.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## myronnie

I got attacked by a bee today ya'll!!!
Or should I say, my HAIR got attacked by a bee!


I was outside talking to my neighbor and I saw a "fly" and swatted it away...about 30 seconds later my neighbor told me that there was a bee at my hair and to calmly swat at it!! OH HELL NO. That didn't work so she ended up having to swat it out of my hair. I was freaking out, all composure was lost at the point. It was a honeybee and flew right into my hair..I'm washing my hair this weekend even if I don't feel like it  I hope there isn't a hive nearby. I've never had that happen before


----------



## curlyTisME

So ready to get my hair twisted up tomorrow. I'm over doing hair for a while so this break is well anticipated!!


----------



## Platinum

I'm a firm believer that "everyone that SAYS they can do hair, can't actually do it". The chick that "supposedly knew" how to do loc extensions did a horrible job. Now, I'll have to take them out and find a loctitian. I hate paying folks for p*ss poor work. Hopefully, I'll be able to get this done when I go back home next weekend.


----------



## irisak

Wow the hair forum sure is quiet these days.


----------



## Lilmama1011

irisak said:


> Wow the hair forum sure is quiet these days.



They worried about jay z and solange


----------



## irisak

Lilmama1011 said:


> They worried about jay z and solange



Lol. I noticed that  was ALL the topics in Et.


----------



## Lilmama1011

irisak said:


> Lol. I noticed that  was ALL the topics in Et.



irisak I usually contribute to the hair side of the forum multiple times a day but was being entertained by games on my phone majority of the day. Glad I was missed  lol


----------



## NGraceO

Although The weather in NYC has been totally gross this week- sticky, humid, and cloudy- and my hair loves it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

-_- 

The face you have when you take down your braid out but your hair is still wet. Bl


----------



## naija24

Torn between reinstalling my weave today or simply fixing up a new style


----------



## kandiekj100

I think I want extensions again, perhaps braids this time. Braids/kinky twists appear to be the only thing I can have in my head for an extended period of time without feeling like I don't access to my scalp. I've been wigging it and wearing my own hair after taking out my twists a month ago. I know a wash and go on my short hair is pretty low maintenance but right now I just do not want to deal with having to rewet my hair every couple days to style.  

I really still want to try temporary locs but I don't have the money to pay someone to do and I'm not mentally ready to take the time to sit down and do them myself. I know it will be an all day affair, maybe even taking two to three days.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Almost done detangling my hair! Hope to finish up on Sunday and I'll be relaxing and cutting up to wherever is necessary. I hope not above WL but if so it'll grow back.


----------



## naija24

It's equally as awkward as it is comforting that my bf is willing to pay for my hair appts to let me reach my goals and not hurt my bank account. 

At the salon getting my weave tightened and pressed for a wedding tomorrow. I'll have to reinstall another day. 

But if they are tightened...can't I stretch for another few weeks?


----------



## SlimPickinz

NGraceO said:


> Although The weather in NYC has been totally gross this week- sticky, humid, and cloudy- and my hair loves it.


Mine doesn't. My WnG was huge, I can't straighten my hair. My hair still gets wet because it's as big as my umbrella.


----------



## FelaShrine

flyygirlll2 said:


> This combo of using APB leave in and Keratase Oleo Relax serum for my roller set still has my hair feeling smooth, soft, and silky. I can't keep my hands out of my hair, I can definitely get used to this.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



which leave in? the pudding(crreamy) or the spray? iof so which spray


----------



## flyygirlll2

FelaShrine said:


> which leave in? the pudding(crreamy) or the spray? iof so which spray




I've been using the leave in spray, I haven't tried the pudding. So far the leave in sprays leave my hair moisturized. I've been using the leave in with the cookie dough scent, I also have the pumpkin spice too.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg

After my longest stretch ever I decided to self-relax my hair and I think that was a big mistake.  It looks like my hair is unevently processed, which sucks.  Not quite sure what to do with it, but I won't plan on trying to fix it anytime soon. Haven't decided if I'm going to try and stretch that long again or what. It was crazy.


----------



## faithVA

I am looking forward to doing my hair tonight: Going to dust, do a protein treatment and do an overnight DC. My ends should be so much better when I finish.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

I need to have my hair evened up. I did a medium chop and it's not as even as it should be.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

gabulldawg said:


> After my longest stretch ever I decided to self-relax my hair and I think that was a big mistake.  It looks like my hair is unevently processed, which sucks.  Not quite sure what to do with it, but I won't plan on trying to fix it anytime soon. Haven't decided if I'm going to try and stretch that long again or what. It was crazy.



That's what happened to me. I self relaxed nearly 7 months post  after a failed transition, I had almost 4 inches of new growth that ended up being severely under processed. Needless to say my hair looked horrible and was a tangled mess. Thankfully my mother who happens to be stylist  was in town visiting so I had her do a corrective for me. My hair feels looks and feels better now, I don't know if I will stretch that long again though cause it was very hard.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SlimPickinz

I need to dye my hair jet black or blue black.


----------



## GettingKinky

People are staring at me in the grocery store. I think it's because my braidout is frizzy and out of control. 

The sad thing is that it's not humid at all.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to do a henna later on today. I just dont have any amla,  I dont think.  I, also do not feel like trying to find a local indian store to get any , lol.


----------



## DoDo

NGraceO said:


> Although *The weather in NYC has been totally gross this week- sticky, humid, and cloudy- and my hair loves it.*



I remember that weather so well!


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=46663]NGraceO[/USER];20079731 said:
			
		

> Although The weather in NYC has been totally gross this week- sticky, humid, and cloudy- and my hair loves it.



Does your hair love the flooding too?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

As they sat there and talked about this young girls natural hair, I wondered if they felt the same way about my hair as well.


I kept saying she doesnt need a relaxer, its just a tuck and roll. Its not going to look sleek like someone who is relaxed.

They didnt want to hear it.  I wonder is it because of my hair texture?


----------



## NGraceO

My 16 week post edges are laid for the GAWDS! 

This protein treatment is everything.


----------



## NGraceO

krissyhair said:


> Does your hair love the flooding too?



Girl, probably!! My hair feels like it's been freshly steamed and junk.


----------



## Rocky91

Going to do this aphogee 2 min on my leaveout. Noticing some breakage.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

NGraceO said:


> My 16 week post edges are laid for the GAWDS!
> 
> This protein treatment is everything.



I can't get my edges to lay down for anything ..even after a touch up it doesn't cooperate smh.


----------



## Rocky91

Tired of this weave and I wanna take it out. Curious about my hairs length

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## rileypak

Really interested in trying cassia but I don't want to "color" the few grays I have! I've looked forward to going gray and would hate to tint them (my paternal grandmother was silver by 45 & looked stunning, never colored it).
I'm also itching to buy during the upcoming APB sale and I have no fridge space to sustain buying anything else!
Maybe I just need to have a seat...or several...


----------



## Papoose

So I'm at an International Natural Hair Day event & the stylist told me I was a 4c from 7 feet away. Yeah.....ok. not sure how you can see from there


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Really interested in trying cassia but I don't want to "color" the few grays I have! I've looked forward to going gray and would hate to tint them (my paternal grandmother was silver by 45 & looked stunning, never colored it). I'm also itching to buy during the upcoming APB sale and I have no fridge space to sustain buying anything else! Maybe I just need to have a seat...or several...



Save me a few!


----------



## LadyRaider

Ugh... this white woman with half black children just posted a picture of her daughter holding a new "KORS" flat iron. Momma writes, "Welcome to the Jungle. Just love our new straightener."

Thanks mom.


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> Really interested in trying cassia but I don't want to "color" the few grays I have! I've looked forward to going gray and would hate to tint them (my paternal grandmother was silver by 45 & looked stunning, never colored it). I'm also itching to buy during the upcoming APB sale and I have no fridge space to sustain buying anything else! Maybe I just need to have a seat...or several...




I thought cassia was neutral and didn't deposit any color unlike henna? Speaking of that, I have some henna gloss conditioner and bars that I still haven't touched. I want to get something for the APB sale too but my mini fridge is filling up quick.


----------



## Destiny9109

That awkward moment when your hair looks great but feels oh so horrible


----------



## ImanAdero

My wng looks good today!

That is all.


----------



## Dabaddest

I don't think I could ever wear a wng.  My hair turns into a matted bush. If I let it air day without being in twist.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

For once I'm pleasantly surprised by a new combination of products. I was prepared for a let down & instead had an excellent experience.

Hooray for drama free wash days !


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> I thought cassia was neutral and didn't deposit any color unlike henna? Speaking of that, I have some henna gloss conditioner and bars that I still haven't touched. I want to get something for the APB sale too but my mini fridge is filling up quick.



flyygirlll2 I remember where I saw that bit of info. From mehandi.com Ancient Sunrise Cassia Obovata page: "This has a golden yellow dye molecule, but it won't show up on your hair unless you are very pale blond or gray.  Cassia will not make dark hair golden.  Cassia will make gray or blond hair golden."
Henna Sooq is supposed to be selling cassia gloss bars soon and I wanted to give them a try for the shine and strengthening benefits.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

My bun (on a stretched, frizzy W&G) looked SO good yesterday that I'm currently laying in bed with it still styled. Yep, wearing it to work tomorrow. And let's be real...maybe Monday too. 

Heck I might even push it to Wednesday


----------



## ImanAdero

2nd day hair: Accomplished!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

I have no idea what to do with my hair for the summer. I did a small chop and now my 3a/b hair touches the bottom of my neck when stretched out. I have been wearing a wig all winter. Don't know if I can do it in the summer.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I wish LHCF had a pre-screen process before they allow people to become members.


----------



## MileHighDiva

lulu97 said:


> I wish LHCF had a pre-screen process before they allow people to become members.



Yes Lady, some members are pugnacious and combative for no damn reason! 

lulu97

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

MileHighDiva said:


> Yes Lady, some members are pugnacious and combative for no damn reason!  lulu97  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva And it's always the ones that love to battle and fight in the ET or OT forums over celebrities and you tubers who wouldn't look twice at them if they saw them on the street. Like please can you leave your messiness over there...we like peace over this way. Geeeeeeesh


----------



## MissC320

lulu97 said:


> MileHighDiva And it's always the ones that love to battle and fight in the ET or OT forums over celebrities and you tubers who wouldn't look twice at them if they saw them on the street. Like please can you leave your messiness over there...we like peace over this way. Geeeeeeesh



Ummm.... O_O


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Why have I been pretending to braid my hair for the past 2hrs? Because my blowout is amazing & I want my hair to be free. Sad part is, I can't leave it out, I'd be playing in my hair so much through work that I'd become a distraction to my clients.

Smh.


----------



## kennylee2013

I really don't like this length of my hair.  It's not a TWA and its not long enough to go in one  smh.  hoping to get more length when I take out these braids.

If I had to do a BC again. I wouldn't do it.....I am not hair savvy and is very green when it comes to styles....even after looking at you tube sigh.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I broke down and braided my hair after stalling, now I'm taking down my cornrows cause I don't like um. Meh.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I pressed 1/4 of my hair. I am already over it. It takes for-ev-errrrrr.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BranwenRosewood

myronnie said:


> @BranwenRosewood
> Wow, you haven't bought conditioner in a while? That's where I want to get to but I still need my protein deep conditioner from Claudie's!
> You were totally right about not needing any citric acid to lower the pH. The pH of one of the trials was 4.11 without any citric acid. I wonder why it is so acidic (from a chemical standpoint what might be happening? It could also be the raw materials as agave nectar and raw cacao are acidic).
> Thanks for all the great information! I'll be back in a couple weeks with the results (and hopefully still with my hair lol).
> 
> Thanks @girlonfire!! In person it looks like a yummy pudding..I get hungry when I'm making it lol.



myronnie

I use Komaza for protein. When I'm mostly finished with the bottle I'll try making my own. I have some hydrolyzed keratin, phytokeratin, and silk amino acids in my stash. 

I have no idea why conditioner is naturally acidic. I tried googling it but nothing really came up. I'm really curious about it now and I might find myself researching each ingredient individually.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My mom found my split under. I'M so excited because I was about to get another One


----------



## whiteoleander91

whoa I just realized 5 days ago I hit my BC anniversary! 3 years natural! and today marks 4 years since my last relaxer!


----------



## knbradley

I cannot get my Bantu knots right. My process must be off or maybe it's the products that I am using bc my ends look straight and the waves aren't consistent! Any advice ?!?  I was really hopping that us could be another summer hairstyle :-(

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat- http://youtu.be/74NvbIRKNVw


----------



## Sade'

I need that Conair or Remington Infiniti curling wand.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91

i'm going to flatiron and get a trim later. haven't had one since i shaved my head a year ago!! i'm sure these ends are rough as hell.


----------



## divachyk

It's freezing in my office at work. I normally turn on my space heater but not today. My hair feels so great and moisturized that I don't want the heater to suck the moisture away.


----------



## ImanAdero

Third day wash n go: accomplished 

I don't know why I slept so hard on Kinky Curly Knot Today! And for hold I used 3 Sisters of Nature Curling Gelo?

Magic! My hair isn't as defined, but it's hella soft with movement still. And my fro looks bomb.


----------



## mz.rae

For some reason I found my relaxed hair journey to be more fun than my natural hair journey is. I don't know if it's because back then there were several different hair websites that were more active then than they are now, fotkis to stalk, blogs I enjoyed stalking, and the fact that people in the relaxed world didn't have a whole bunch of rules they tried to impose on others. It's weird it feels like the things that were really active three, four, and give years ago have slowed down tremendously.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Done with the pressing. I am so glad I have a ceramic stove. I don't know if it was worth it. It will be nice for a length check. My setback that I had from the bottom of my neck down is now collarbone length inching toward sbl. I had lost all my hair there. I am very pleased.

 I am used to puffy  and curly hair. I feel bald. My hair is straight and bouncy but I like my spirals and coils better. 

My hair is shiny, shiny. I usually do two passes. One pass with a widely spaced pressing comb, then a second pass with a finer toothed comb. Flipped my hand as I was pressing so the back of the comb could impart a shine. 

I can't even wear it down because I don't want it catching on my clothes, so what was the point? 

I think it took me 45 minutes per section of hair. That is ridiculous.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Destiny9109

I was in Tjmaxx and saw this leave in/detangler with really good ingredients, and it smelled so yummy! I turn the bottle around and there's a dog on the front
I put it back because I didn't know if it was safe for humans to use animal grooming productts like that.



I really wanted it tho


----------



## FollicleFanatic

HanaKuroi I know it's not popular in the boards, but what about the Instyler? Speeds up the process quite a bit. I love borrowing my friends Instyler for that very reason(I'm cheap so won't but another flatiron).


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Destiny9109 girl go back and get that! Just keep it


----------



## Lissa0821

I was helping my SO clean up his mother's garage and found two hot combs from back in the day.  I went down memory lane when I saw them.


----------



## curlyTisME

Loving my updo! No hair in the morning!


----------



## veesweets

Destiny9109 said:


> I was in Tjmaxx and saw this leave in/detangler with really good ingredients, and it smelled so yummy! I turn the bottle around and there's a dog on the front
> I put it back because I didn't know if it was safe for humans to use animal grooming productts like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted it tho



What was that horse stuff people were using a couple years ago? Ugh I cant remember.. I think it was megatek? It wouldnt be the first time. 
My dogs shampoo has pretty much the same ingredients as the gentle, sulfate free human shampoos on the market so it might actually be okay.


----------



## HanaKuroi

FollicleFanatic said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi I know it's not popular in the boards, but what about the Instyler? Speeds up the process quite a bit. I love borrowing my friends Instyler for that very reason(I'm cheap so won't but another flatiron).



I will look into it. Sounds promising. Does it get very hot?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## FollicleFanatic

HanaKuroi said:


> I will look into it. Sounds promising. Does it get very hot?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y




It has 3 settings, the hottest being 410 degrees. I use it on the second, or the middle setting. They can go for $99 but you might be able to find them a lil cheaper.


----------



## Sade'

Destiny9109 said:


> I was in Tjmaxx and saw this leave in/detangler with really good ingredients, and it smelled so yummy! I turn the bottle around and there's a dog on the front I put it back because I didn't know if it was safe for humans to use animal grooming productts like that.  I really wanted it tho



We use Mane & Tail! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JaneBond007

Oh well, too much junk, but Organix Argan Moroccan Oil conditioner is the truth!  So is Sapuyulo and Shea Moisture...and...and


----------



## rileypak

I need to trim 1-1.5 inches off my ends but I'm afraid of screwing it up myself. erplexed
I've watched tons of YouTube tutorials but I'm still afraid I'll cut too much...or leave it horribly uneven


----------



## JJamiah

faithVA said:


> Glad you were able to put it away. I know you have a lot on your plate and you don't need the additional worries of hair. Enjoy your break and take care of yourself.


 
Thank you @faithVA   I think that vacation was just what I needed, i feel slightly recharged.


----------



## GettingKinky

I love that my hair is getting longer and I like the way it looks from the  back when it's down, but my face looks a million times better when I wear it up. My face is just too long for big, long hair. Sigh....


----------



## Lilmama1011

GettingKinky said:


> I love that my hair is getting longer and I like the way it looks from the  back when it's down, but my face looks a million times better when I wear it up. My face is just too long for big, long hair. Sigh....



I can't stand pin straight hair on me. I have more of a skinny face more than a fat face and straight hair makes anyone's head look longer lol GettingKinky


----------



## Hyacinthe

I cut off 3 inches of hair today. I'm numb.


----------



## GettingKinky

Lilmama1011 said:


> I can't stand pin straight hair on me. I have more of a skinny face more than a fat face and straight hair makes anyone's head look longer lol GettingKinky



Even when my hair is in a big, fluffy, braidout I have to wear it pinned back. Too much hair around my face just doesn't work.


----------



## ATLcutey20

Finally bought me a new hair dryer.
My old one lasted 8 yrs so hopefully this one lasts just as long.


----------



## Lilmama1011

ATLcutey20 said:


> Finally bought me a new hair dryer.
> My old one lasted 8 yrs so hopefully this one lasts just as long.



Handle less? erplexed:


----------



## silverbuttons

My twistouts always look like finger coils. It really is annoying.


----------



## ATLcutey20

Lilmama1011 said:


> Handle less? erplexed:



Yes. It's really cool. Hair dryers with the handle can hurt your wrist. You use this dryer like a pick. 

I used it early this morning and loved it. Not bad for $30.


----------



## Lilmama1011

ATLcutey20 said:


> Yes. It's really cool. Hair dryers with the handle can hurt your wrist. You use this dryer like a pick.
> 
> I used it early this morning and loved it. Not bad for $30.



Ohhhhhh lol


----------



## flyygirlll2

On my way to work now and just saw a lady with her satin bonnet on walking the street on a nice day like this and I'm like *look* .


----------



## HanaKuroi

flyygirlll2 said:
			
		

> On my way to work now and just saw a lady with her satin bonnet on walking the street on a nice day like this and I'm like *look* .





She isn't a member. I think we need LHCF business cards for situations like this.  "Alllll you need is a little LHCF dearie," hand her the card and be off.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## mz.rae

I think I'm getting use to this washing every other week thing. At first it was hard, and I felt like an addict itching for my weekly washes.. Now I'm just like hey glad it's not the week I have to wash my hair, and can spend that Saturday doing what I want.


----------



## flyygirlll2

HanaKuroi said:


> She isn't a member. I think we need LHCF business cards for situations like this.  "Alllll you need is a little LHCF dearie," hand her the card and be off.  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Right! Lol. When I saw that I thought it is too beautiful of a day out and too early in the morning to already give no effs and just strolling in the street looking like that.


----------



## sgold04

Last night I had a dream that 4 inches of hair was cut off. I was crying like a baby and pissed as hell, I tried to fight the girl that cut it. When I woke up, I thought it really happened for a quick second.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

Ceemarie82 said:


> Last night I had a dream that 4 inches of hair was cut off. I was crying like a baby and pissed as hell, I tried to fight the girl that cut it. When I woke up, I thought it really happened for a quick second.



Wow

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## irisak

I had a #longhair problem while getting ready for my workout. My hair is now at a length where no matter how high I place my ponytail the ends will touch the back of my neck (at least while straightened). I  spent like half an hour trying to figure out how to move it out the way lol. Finally put it in a pony at the top of my head and it seemed to work because my ponytail moves while I workout.


----------



## Aviah

My hair just needs to pass the bottom of my Brastrap already. I've been there this whole year thus far... I NEED MBL!

Then again because of my short torso, BSL is the middle of my back

I just hope I can get to WL this year. 

Oh, and I cannot WAIT to flat iron next month.


----------



## NGraceO

Hyacinthe said:


> I cut off 3 inches of hair today. I'm numb.



 why the cut?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I'm beginning to realize that half the time products don't work, your lace fronts wigs are "poor quality" are because people aren't using them properly. Who wears wig straight out the bag without washing it? A fool that's who. Your cap size is wrong..who's fault is that? Common sense sure isn't common. The product says "use when your hair is soaking wet, you use it when your hair is dry. Seriously what do you expect? I'm sorry, just a little annoyed today.


----------



## krissyhair

I can get away with some more laziness now that my hair is longer. Buns are easier and wash and gos are easier.


----------



## naija24

taking my weave out this saturday. the thought of dealing with almost 2 inches of new growth has me reeling  i hope i avoid relaxing but the weather is getting so humid...idk....i still am determined to be a straight haired natural.

I mostly just want to do a length check. it's been months. 
Pray for me ladies. I hope I'm SL.


----------



## TaurusGirl2001

I wish my son didn't have football practice because I would be co washing . I think I need to co wash daily because this Alabama heat is very drying to my hair. LE STRUGGLE


----------



## whiteoleander91

naija24 said:


> taking my weave out this saturday. the thought of dealing with almost 2 inches of new growth has me reeling  i hope i avoid relaxing but the weather is getting so humid...idk....i still am determined to be a straight haired natural.
> 
> I mostly just want to do a length check. it's been months.
> Pray for me ladies. I hope I'm SL.



you can do it  just think of where you will be this time next year if you don't give up!


----------



## Ogoma

I fell asleep with protein conditioner in you hair and now it is thicker than ever before and not in a good way. It also took forever to get wet. I think I have over-protein-ized giggle my hair.


----------



## rileypak

Have to work this weekend and really not feeling wash day. Well not feeling the tension drying part of wash day...


----------



## itismehmmkay

Are yall doing any challenges?


----------



## Lilmama1011

itismehmmkay said:


> Are yall doing any challenges?



I did the hairfinity challenge like 6 weeks ago. The trim challenge.  The sulphur challenge but do once a week now. The inversion. And I can't think of the rest.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

F U Allergies!


----------



## Prettymetty

I planned to wash and steam my hair today, but im too tired now. Tomorrow I will do it. No excuses


----------



## ImanAdero

Okay... I need to make this damn hair appointment for the first week in June. Right now my hair is in need of being put away! I think the first Tuesday in June will be the day I get this weave done. Now I just need to save for my stylist...

Although :: I'm thinking of going to the weave bar and paying MUCH less then she'll charge... I love my stylist I do, but I love my money more...


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am tired of my straight hair. I knew I was going to do this. Press and want to wash it out. I am annoying.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ogoma said:


> I fell asleep with protein conditioner in you hair and now it is thicker than ever before and not in a good way. It also took forever to get wet. I think I have over-protein-ized giggle my hair.



Someone said to use oil on your hair overnight then DC with a moisturizing conditioner the next day. 

Don't make me lie and ask me what kind oil it was. I cannot remember.  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Beany

I resisted that Sally's sale


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My 3 year old, Micah ^_^ that is all.


----------



## melisandre

I've been looking at pics of tapered haircuts on pinterest. Now, I'm tempted.  

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91

i've been saying i'm going to do a flexirod set for a solid 3 weeks. 
mayyyyybe it'll happen this weekend. idk tho. this bun right here looks quite all right.


----------



## NGraceO

flyygirlll2 said:


> I can't get my edges to lay down for anything ..even after a touch up it doesn't cooperate smh.



How long is your hair?


----------



## naija24

sooooo i did some budget crunching ....I don't think I can afford sew ins. 

Taking it down costs $50.
Reinstalling it cost anywhere from 150-175.
To style it the day of costs about $60-75.

You could easily spend $300 in one day just getting your hair done for a sew in and you can only wear it for 2 months.

On the other side of things, getting your hair done at home without a sew in cost about $20 for 8 weeks (shampoo and conditioner), or a little over $2 a weekend. If you even wanted to get a relaxer, it's maybe $60, so my hair budget every two months would be $100. Less if I skipped relaxers and just pressed my hair at home.

So I'm torn  I really love sew ins but its really not cheap at ALL. It's barely affordable. If I made this a regular thing, I'd miss out on savings or debt paydowns. I hate this hair journey. I feel like i can never win.


----------



## SlimPickinz

naija24 why don't you do it yourself. Even if you cant braid, Im sure you can sew. Get your hair braided for like $20 & install the hair. It's not hard at all.


----------



## naija24

Install my own sew in?? I'm nervous about the take down aspect of that.


----------



## Willow00

Earlier today, just finished trimming my hair and twisting it in bantu knots. I think it's cute for an evening out, but I can't wear it for work (style seems kiddish to me). Oh well, *pulls hair into bun*.


----------



## flyygirlll2

NGraceO said:


> How long is your hair?



@ NGraceO my hair is MBL.


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> sooooo i did some budget crunching ....I don't think I can afford sew ins.
> 
> Taking it down costs $50.
> Reinstalling it cost anywhere from 150-175.
> To style it the day of costs about $60-75.
> 
> You could easily spend $300 in one day just getting your hair done for a sew in and you can only wear it for 2 months.
> 
> On the other side of things, getting your hair done at home without a sew in cost about $20 for 8 weeks (shampoo and conditioner), or a little over $2 a weekend. If you even wanted to get a relaxer, it's maybe $60, so my hair budget every two months would be $100. Less if I skipped relaxers and just pressed my hair at home.
> 
> So I'm torn  I really love sew ins but its really not cheap at ALL. It's barely affordable. If I made this a regular thing, I'd miss out on savings or debt paydowns. I hate this hair journey. I feel like i can never win.



Why not get a upart wig and sew it onto cornrows and do it yourself? It is basically the same. Except you will have more access to your hair and would be cheaper in the long run.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## havilland

doesn't my hair know that she has to be ready for a photo shoot every day at all times?


----------



## divachyk

My hair just doesn't seem to adore QB prods for nothing


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Had a dream that my hair was extra shiny and I was flipping it everywhere  I woke up so happy!


----------



## naija24

HanaKuroi said:


> Why not get a upart wig and sew it onto cornrows and do it yourself? It is basically the same. Except you will have more access to your hair and would be cheaper in the long run.  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



That is an amazing idea!!! Wow!!

Thanks to both of you who responded actually. Any upart wig vendor recommendations? I think I could do that myself, yes. Maybe I could sew it myself since I already have the hair. That would be cool.


----------



## brownb83

I have been wacthing allll of prettywitty77 vids. OMG I love her hair.

She has a recent saran wrap/ rollerset that i'm trying now. Normally it's hard to find a good rollersetting vid. 

She makes great vids. Where have I been
?


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:


> That is an amazing idea!!! Wow!!
> 
> Thanks to both of you who responded actually. Any upart wig vendor recommendations? I think I could do that myself, yes. Maybe I could sew it myself since I already have the hair. That would be cool.



They have videos that show you how to make your own. They sell the u-part bases/mesh that you sew the hair to online. 

I am sure there is a thread on u-part wig vendors as well as links to DIY. 

Can you cornrow?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## naija24

HanaKuroi said:


> They have videos that show you how to make your own. They sell the u-part bases/mesh that you sew the hair to online.  I am sure there is a thread on u-part wig vendors as well as links to DIY.  Can you cornrow?  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I seriously cannot.


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:


> I seriously cannot.



They have cornrowing videos on youtube. Think of the money you'll save when you learn how. You can do it! Or ask a friend that knows how to braid you up. 

Start watching and researching. All you need is YouTube and google and LHCF.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SlimPickinz

naija24 said:


> I seriously cannot.


Then don't. It's just a thought to consider. I couldn't do my hair..then I learned  it's worth a try though.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Oh my goodness. My mother dyed her hair blue! She's a hot mess.


----------



## Tamrin

Have not been in those parts in ages. So I decided to start back. 2 days ago I chopped off 3 inches of hair. I kept getting knots and truthfully I have not had a trim in a while. I cannot wait to see my progress.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

SlimPickinz said:


> Oh my goodness. My mother dyed her hair blue! She's a hot mess.



It looks beautiful


----------



## brownb83

brownb83 said:


> I have been wacthing allll of prettywitty77 vids. OMG I love her hair.
> 
> She has a recent saran wrap/ rollerset that i'm trying now. Normally it's hard to find a good rollersetting vid.
> 
> She makes great vids. Where have I been
> ?



My rollerset turned out great!!!! saran wrap and all!


----------



## mz.rae

Can't wait to wash my hair this weekend, it looks a hot mess! I just have it braided in one big braid to the back.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SlimPickinz said:


> Oh my goodness. My mother dyed her hair blue! She's a hot mess.



Looks cute and sexy


----------



## Platinum

I'm supposed to meet with a loctician today to get loc extensions. But the more I think about it, I'm starting to wonder if I really want to them or just say "*** it" or get starter locs on my natural hair.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I just cannot be consistent with Inversion. I get to day 3 and get lazy. I hate hanging my head down, even if it's just for 4 minutes, 7 days.


----------



## SlimPickinz

myhairgrowstoo said:


> It looks beautiful





Lilmama1011 said:


> Looks cute and sexy



Thanks. I'll let her know you ladies like it.  yes I am hating.


----------



## melissa-bee

Just realised I've been on the forum for over 5 years and still not got long hair. I've learnt a lot though


----------



## natural2008

SlimPickinz said:


> Oh my goodness. My mother dyed her hair blue! She's a hot mess.




That looks cute on her. You are boring, lol.


----------



## HanaKuroi

SlimPickinz said:


> Oh my goodness. My mother dyed her hair blue! She's a hot mess.



Now I want blue. I might clip some in.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SlimPickinz

natural2008 said:


> That looks cute on her. You are boring, lol.


Lmao I'm not boring. Im jealous!


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

My curls were popping this wash day. That new mixture I did with 10 en 1 plus was awesome 

View attachment 261785



View attachment 261783 

ETA I have transitioning hair



View attachment 261781


----------



## Platinum

I'm so sick of making personal plans and not being able to follow through with them because of my job. Now, I probably won't get home until tomorrow which means that I had to cancel the appointment with the loctician.


----------



## claudzie

Just finished doing an aphogee 2 step treatment. ..I can never get used to that smell.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

from a low fade to enough to twist and braid already...  all I did was moisturize and wear wigs..well hot diggity dog.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Chi Silk Infusion is my boo.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I'm mad my son's teacher f'd her natural hair up with putting a huge section of bleach in the front. She doesn't know how bad it looks and It's not my place to introduce her to LHFC so.....


----------



## curlyTisME

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Chi Silk Infusion is my boo.



Yeah I love it too! Always have.


----------



## naija24

After a year and a half and three trims, I can finally PONYTAIL MY HURRR!!


----------



## mz.rae

That moment you think your hair hasn't grown, then you look at pictures from last year and realize it's actually much longer!! Yay!! I must be doing something right! Hoping for BSL by the end of summer.


----------



## AgeinATL

The longer I transition, the more I am loving my natural texture and cannot wait to be fully natural. Coming up on 19 months post and so far, so good! 

Bought a full lace wig to go into protective style mode and help give my hair a break from too much manipulation.


----------



## shasha8685

Gotta blow dry my hair and I don't feel like it!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

That awkward moment when you've realized it's been 3 weeks since you've washed your hair and you're oddly ok with it.


----------



## whiteoleander91

how much is vitacost shipping?


----------



## Beany

whiteoleander91 said:


> how much is vitacost shipping?



Free shipping if you buy $25 worth of vitacost brands

Free shipping if you spend $50 on non vitacost brands

$4.99 if you meet neither of the aforementioned thresholds.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Beany said:


> Free shipping if you buy $25 worth of vitacost brands
> 
> Free shipping if you spend $50 on non vitacost brands
> 
> $4.99 if you meet neither of the aforementioned thresholds.



thank you!!


----------



## veesweets

While doing some cleaning I found half a jar of SD vanilla silk under my bed..I didn't even know it was missing LOL but it still smells & looks fresh so...


----------



## Prettymetty

Stress is ruining my hair. Sigh. I rarely have any breakage, but last night after my dc I had some mid shaft broken strands. I guess all I can do is try to relax, get better and keep taking care of my hair


----------



## Fotchygirl

brownb83 said:


> My rollerset turned out great!!!! saran wrap and all!


 I can't for the life of me use the cling wrap on my hair, it just slides all over my hair, even when I enlist the help of DH I still get the same results. How do you get it to stay?


----------



## naija24

I didn't realize how much I missed playing with my hair! I woke up and MS with three leave ins and then sealed my ends twice. Not sure how I'm gonna get back to weaves. I'm gonna buy a u part wig sometime in June and just do it myself. Or do cornrow extensions. Weave is weird for scalp access. Even if it is pretty!! 

Panicking about getting another three inches by the end of the year. I'm gonna up my biotin this month starting Monday and PS through sunday


----------



## shasha8685

Temperature's rising

You know what that means.


Buns and/or braids season.


----------



## Victoria44

Contemplating whether I should wear this mini twist out for a week or just start detangling today since it's a long weekend...


----------



## havilland

I can't with braids and twists and braid outs and curl formers and spiral curls and rod sets and Etc etc. Etc. 

I'm a lazy natural. I just want to wash and GOOOOO.  

I JUST CAN NOT. 

......puts hair in lazy ponytail and gets mad that I'm bored with it.


----------



## ImanAdero

I should get up... So at the very least I can cowash my hair and throw it up into some kind of bun... But I have somewhere to be in 48 minutes. 

Ugh dilemma!


----------



## charmtreese

So nervous about what I'm going to see when I straighten my hair today.


----------



## Lilmama1011

ImanAdero said:


> I should get up... So at the very least I can cowash my hair and throw it up into some kind of bun... But I have somewhere to be in 48 minutes.
> 
> Ugh dilemma!



ImanAdero why you advertising that lady's edges like that?  You know you dead wrong lol


----------



## ImanAdero

Lilmama1011 said:


> ImanAdero why you advertising that lady's edges like that?  You know you dead wrong lol



*Real tears*  

I forgot that's even my avatar LMBO


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

ImanAdero said:


> *Real tears*
> 
> I forgot that's even my avatar LMBO



I didn't even know that's what the song said until I heard it for the first time a while back. Then I looked at something you posted a while back and laughed like crazy at your avi ImanAdero!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

So I can say SSI Tahitian and Vanilla leave in is HG status for braids/twists. I mean, my hair is soft and my scalp feels wonderful, no itchies at all. I looked at the ingredients to see why my scalp was behaving because it's not like there's any tea tree or peppermint oil in it. Needless to say, I love this stuff!


----------



## Platinum

I rocked my puffs and 'fro (shrinkage and all) with pride during my first natural hair journey. So why am I afraid of shrinkage now?


----------



## APrayer4Hair

At 6 a.m. My SO is asking: "when are you gonna order more of that hair dew stuff"


----------



## overtherainbow

It's finally time to give up my 1 week washings and return to twice a week shampoos.  This break was wonderful and my ends loved it, but my scalp was not feeling the neglect and I need to up my shampooing if I plan to run more.  I'm also starting to get eczema breakouts on my shoulders from stress, so as a precaution, I'm going back to my tried and true "wash every 3/4 days" regimen.


----------



## Rocky91

The fluffy press look isn't my thing at all. If I'm wearing straight hair...I want it straight

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=346925]APrayer4Hair[/USER];20118505 said:
			
		

> At 6 a.m. My SO is asking: "when are you gonna order more of that hair dew stuff"



Lol he likes it too?


----------



## APrayer4Hair

krissyhair said:


> Lol he likes it too?



Yes. We get the 1L bottle with the pump about 2x a year. You would think he has hair....he keeps a low fade *rolls eyes*.


----------



## Renewed1

Le sigh! I relaxed my hair with no-lye and it just won't get straight!  

Although I do love the wavy looser curls.

I think I just go back to being texlaxed.

Besides I love the ability to wash and go with a little bit of mousse.


----------



## whiteoleander91

chilling in my pj's listening to backstreet boys lol. decided to put twists in my hair! did them on wet hair with some worlds of curls and coconut milk serum. they feel very soft and moisturized! planning on wearing them up in buns since they are so shrunken. I like them so much I think I might do this all summer


----------



## Beany

I really don't feel like getting under the steamer. I wish that hot head or hair therapy thingy would work for me. I used it twice with such disappointing results. It's collecting dust in my closet.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Beany, I was thinking about investing in a Hot Head cap. What didn't you like about it?

You know your hair is protein dependent when upon applying and after rinsing out Aphogee 2-step your hair instantly becomes softer, curlier & more manageable.


----------



## Beamodel

Beany said:


> I really don't feel like getting under the steamer. I wish that hot head or hair therapy thingy would work for me. I used it twice with such disappointing results. It's collecting dust in my closet.



I do not like hot head but I've purchased three heat therapy wraps. I love those. As a matter of fact, I'm currently DC'ing right now with my heat therapy wrap. 

Hot head simply didn't get hot enough for me and didn't generate heat to the vast majority of my hair. 

Concept was nice but I wasted my money on that one.


----------



## Beany

DivineNapps1728 said:


> Beany, I was thinking about investing in a Hot Head cap. What didn't you like about it?
> 
> You know your hair is protein dependent when upon applying and after rinsing out Aphogee 2-step your hair instantly becomes softer, curlier & more manageable.



Im sorry, it's the hair therapy wrap. I had to search for it in my closet smh.

It doesn't get hot enough for me. I find it to be uneven. It was so awful I just knew I was using it wrong. I used it twice before giving up and going back to my stand up steamer. Beamodel


----------



## Platinum

Latching my boo's locs. I love how he falls asleep when I'm doing his hair. He told me that it's soothing for me to do his hair.


----------



## Embyra

Cringing as I watch Tauren916 new hair series this time she has a stylist on there detangling a woman's kinky hair DRY with a PADDLE BRUSH I want to scream smmfh I can hear the hair being ripped through

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## meka72

I missed the Pampered Tendrils sale by a few minutes. Oh well, I didn't need anything but it would have been nice to get a package this week.


----------



## mz.rae

Hmmmm... I think I am going to put myself on a three month no heat challenge, and just do braid outs and buns like when i was relaxed. It's starting to get too hot for the flat iron, and hopefully this will help me to get to bra strap length by the end of summer. I'm just wondering is it necessary to have to do the pineapple method every night? Back when I had a relaxer I just rebraided every night, and either wore it out or bunned it. Now I want to wash my hair again after doing all this hard work Saturday.... ok im rambling...


----------



## alove15

Finally got an outré tammy half wig in #2 for protective styling! My hair naturally has color 4 highlights so I need to grab some indigo and dye it darker. Other than that it was really easy to blend with flat ironed hair. Hopefully it also blends well with my braid out.


----------



## Tonto

Bleached my hair and dyed it red. Yep. No texture change, no breakage, no dryness. So far so good. I’m taking better care of it as well


----------



## Platinum

Why is it so easy for me to style someone else's hair but difficult to my own?


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

Ive been lurking on this forum for 4-5 years and just subscribed


----------



## spellinto

Getting my hair done today with a new stylist. Very excited


----------



## Lissa0821

It is time for my hard core protein treatment this week and I am looking forward to it.  I also plan on using Shea Moisture products to wash and condition my hair for the next 12 weeks.  I will alternate between the Shea Butter line and the Yucca line.


----------



## divachyk

Kaitlynrs91 said:


> Ive been lurking on this forum for 4-5 years and just subscribed



Welcome Kaitlynrs91


----------



## Philippians413

I'm so sick of harsh, stripping shampoo being labeled as "gentle" or "moisturizing."


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I thought my slept-on braid out looked good enough to be a pinned up style today.... as the day goes on, I'm seeing just how wrong I was.  I look a hot *** mess...   Like I gave no ****s and just came to work.  Ah well, win some lose some.


----------



## Rocky91

thinking of doing a cowashing and bunning challenge for the summer....would anyone participate or nah? is that still a thing or am i stuck in 2009


----------



## curlyTisME

About to cowash and deep condition with my homemade mix. Then I'll rock a twist out for the rest of the week.


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=153964]Rocky91[/USER];20127011 said:
			
		

> thinking of doing a cowashing and bunning challenge for the summer....would anyone participate or nah? is that still a thing or am i stuck in 2009



I'd join. In fact, another member and I were messaging each other about one. Go ahead and start.


----------



## Lilmama1011

It's good to have someone more sane than you lol. I had almost had a break down about my hair because I had it in fours and the left back part was a lot thicker than the right and I'm like all my hard work. But then SO was like you parted your hair uneven.  "You started way up here and way down here over here" I was like thank you. It looked even to me in the mirror.


----------



## curlyTisME

Gotta get back to moisturizing and sealing. I have noticed too many broken strands lately. Could be stress but either way I'm not feeling it. Wash n go styles seem to be the devil for my TWA so I'll have to revisit those when it grows out a bit more.


----------



## naija24

Next week I'll be 16 weeks (4 months post)!! Relaxing has crossed my mind but I'm not interested! I plan to install weave or braids next weekend and keep it in through the rest of the summer. Super excited! 

I may actually be transitioning long term. My goal originally was to BC either on my birthday at 6 months post but I really like the idea of being a straight haired natural :3 so for now I'm think there should be a category for non chemical straightener.


----------



## KimPossibli

Cutting my hair off this Friday..

Kinda scared.. kinda excited.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Forgot the wonders that an intense protein treatment and deep conditioning under my hooded drier does for me hair. Hair is super curly, soft and shiny today.


----------



## mz.rae

So last night I got frustrated with my hair and co washed, then braided it up. It wasn't dry this morning, but that was fine. I just brushed it up into a ponytail. I used silk elements edge control and I love it! This was my first time using it on my hair in its natural state. I just wet my brush and it slicked it back and it lookes nice! I'm going to keep trying this, it took a lot less product than the eco styler gel with none of the cunchiness. May give this braid out into a bun try again, it worked well when I was relaxed maybe it will work now that im natural.


----------



## Papoose

I really want to shave my head and start over. So frustrated today. I wish I had the money to get braids or kinky twists. Guess I need to get my diy on....


----------



## SlimPickinz

My flat iron broke but I want to wear my hair straight this wknd. What am I going to do?


----------



## SuchaLady

This special guest on Dr. Oz talking about natural hair is making me cringe. She has terrible grammar


----------



## Platinum

Went to a natural hair salon yesterday and got my starter locs. I got mini 2-strand twists and I'm just going to let them lock. I'm still amazed the amount of shrinkage that I have but I think I made the right decision by not going with loc extensions.


----------



## Holla

I saw pics of my relaxed hair from like 6 years ago. It was so long!  Now......OMG .....it is taking so long to get back to that point. I would love to get it to that length as a natural but if it's going to take another 6 years.....oy ve.


----------



## Philippians413

I need nothing, but want to buy something.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am hoping for a growth spurt this summer.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mz.rae

I know naturals usually cry about "heat damage" but I am loving how my curl pattern has loosened just a tad. I took my hair down from that braid out ponytail to moisturize and seal, and my hair was really streched to the point that it reminded me of a more textured version of my relaxed hair. Maybe now I will be able to roller set instead of blow drying prior to flat ironing. But if this keeps up I can see myself sticking to my personal 3 month no heat challenge.


----------



## ImanAdero

In order to make my longest layers WL... I need to up the ante. 

Time to schedule my hair appointment for next Tuesday I need to put some money away though dang it...

But I bought this hair almost a month and a half ago and haven't installed yet... It's about that time.


----------



## lovelycurls

Flat ironed my natural hair this past week, Loved it! It turned out really well, my hair feels so healthy and bouncy. Haven't done this since I became fully natural - 2yrs. But can't wait to get curly back.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77

everyday i feel like I'm trying new things to keep this TWA moisturized. I don't even want to wear my wigs anymore.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I can't wait until my hair is longer. I am going to have the bomb twist outs  yes... Heat will never touch my hair. When I want my hair straight, I have a permed straight wig to rock that day.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was suppose to go hiking today. I didn't because I wasn't done with my hair.  It took me 3 and a half hours to box  braid my real hair (almost apl or might be just hitting ) and I want mid back length: rollseyes:


----------



## Aviah

I want to stay away from heat, but I'm hair bored. 

I'm tired of braidouts and twistouts, slicked back buns, and would do box braids., but am too lazy to do it. 

Sigh!


----------



## SweetlyCurly

I realized that I've been doing nothing but wash n gos since I chopped in September. It's getting hotter now. I might have to start braiding my hair or playing around in buns. I have too much hair and its getting pretty hot.


----------



## curlyTisME

Twist out! I'm gonna retwist this morning and leave them in a few days.


----------



## caliscurls

I've been having accidental cute and different updo's lately. They've been ending up like vintage styles, not by design, but they're really cute. I'm enjoying playing with my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

Dear hair, hurry up and grow. That is all


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Cowashed with Organixs Brazilian Keratin Treatment Hydrating Masque before work this morning. I really like this and cannot wait to see how it works as a DC with heat. I slapped some coconut oil on my wet hair made a ponytail and flew out the door. Lol I was 15 minutes late.....


----------



## AJellyCake

Rocky91 said:


> thinking of doing a cowashing and bunning challenge for the summer....would anyone participate or nah? is that still a thing or am i stuck in 2009



Rocky91 I would also be interested! Lol but I'm not that great with checking in for challenges. Tag me if you start it, though, and I'll join!


----------



## mz.rae

This braidout is giving me so much life right now! I just moisturized with elasta qp mango butter and sealed with vatika oil last night. I think I can do this for 3 months and not think about busting out the flat iron.


----------



## krissyhair

I had a crazy dream I was doing a lemon zest, herb and coconut milk milk scalp treatment.


----------



## NIN4eva

So, I put in yarn wraps over Memorial Day weekend,
or I should say I Started putting in yarn wraps...there's a couple
of yarn braids in there because - Oh My Gosh the time it
takes to wrap is unreal! I LOVE them but did not put in enough,
so now I have to backtrack. It's just gonna be braids from here on out...


----------



## faithVA

NIN4eva said:


> So, I put in yarn wraps over Memorial Day weekend,
> or I should say I Started putting in yarn wraps...there's a couple
> of yarn braids in there because - Oh My Gosh the time it
> takes to wrap is unreal! I LOVE them but did not put in enough,
> so now I have to backtrack. It's just gonna be braids from here on out...



I watched the video and I was like  won't be doing that


----------



## NIN4eva

faithVA said:


> I watched the video and I was like  won't be doing that



Smart lady. I'm at the point of no return. They look so Good though!


----------



## curlyTisME

My scalp is itchy, I don't know why though? My  scalp is clean and free from product buildup. I just clarified last week and deep conditioned Tuesday. I just used some jojoba oil to massage it and added permrods to the end of my flat twists. I probably should have added peppermint oil to the jojoba for a tingle. Hmmmmm


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm starting to like these rainy/muggy/cloudy days because my hair feels soo soft.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am going back to the relaxer method of applying my deep conditioners now that I am 13 weeks post relaxer.  I will also go back to applying my deep conditioner to dry hair as well.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lissa0821 said:


> I am going back to the relaxer method of applying my deep conditioners now that I am 13 weeks post relaxer.  I will also go back to applying my deep conditioner to dry hair as well.



That is all I do is relaxer method. Whether fresh relaxer or several weeks post. New growth stays moisturizes. And when I go to scramble I always spray my new growth and it's a breeze Lissa0821


----------



## HanaKuroi

Henna gloss, protein and moisturizing DC is what is up for today. I can't wait. Kdramas, a steamer and a manicure. Hmmmm, and homemade madelines. Yup, and Uncle Matt's lemonade.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Cien

After all these years of dreaming about it, I just bought and received my Pibbs from amazon a few days ago, and I'm so excited! I wanna leave work at this instant and go home to do my hair! 

 Next up on deck is a steamer!


----------



## LadyRaider

Dang though... why is it so hard to get an invite to the LHCF facebook page? Sheesh!


----------



## Simply_elle

I need to aphogee my hair... I don't wanna!!!


----------



## Platinum

Feeling like mixing some growth concoctions.


----------



## curlyTisME

Going to M&S tonight and retwist.


----------



## GettingKinky

I hate the way the new AOWC smells (synthetic), but it makes my braidouts look great. So sad.


----------



## youwillrise

had to get back into twists.  getting too comfortable with "out" hair...seems my retention has slowed down.  havent been around here in a while.


----------



## sharifeh

Cien said:


> After all these years of dreaming about it, I just bought and received my Pibbs from amazon a few days ago, and I'm so excited! I wanna leave work at this instant and go home to do my hair!   Next up on deck is a steamer!



I still haven't sprung for a steamer...I don't know what's stopping me

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyTisME

My scalp was itching so bad I decided to clarify and DC.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I can't wait to relax because when you stretch and your hair shrinks it seems like you have no retention even though you know there was no breakage


----------



## havilland

i have watched two of my friends cut ALL their hair off and start from 3 inches of hair to grow to bsl or longer in the same amount of time that i was transitioning..........

i NEVER cut all my hair off....it has been cut back to SL a few times during my journey....

these chicks cut ALL their hair off and now have hair longer than mine.  

NOT Fair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

havilland said:


> i have watched two of my friends cut ALL their hair off and start from 3 inches of hair to grow to bsl or longer in the same amount of time that i was transitioning..........
> 
> i NEVER cut all my hair off....it has been cut back to SL a few times during my journey....
> 
> these chicks cut ALL their hair off and now have hair longer than mine.
> 
> NOT Fair.



It really is discouraging


----------



## KinkyRN

Rebraided my edges and noticed some growth. Plus my braids will last another 2 weeks and look way better.


----------



## Ogoma

At the grocery store earlier today, I was picking up some fruit when I felt a tap on my arm. I look down to see a little girl of about five years old. She looks at me and says "I love your hair". I told her thank you and that I love her hair too. She says thank you and runs back to her dad. Isn't that adorable?


----------



## curlyTisME

Cantu left my fair feeling great! First time I've used it in my natural journey.


----------



## spacetygrss

I left my hair loose (i.e. not twisted or braided) for two months. I was certain that I was damaging my hair. However, I twisted my hair up a few days ago. Since then, I've washed my twists twice and realize that my twists are hanging way longer than before. Plus, my ends look great. Interesting. I guess I did a good job keeping it moisturized even though it was loose.


----------



## charmtreese

I was sad about my 1-1.5 inch trim, but after I washed and twisted my hair today with NO breakage, knotting, or tangles I feel great about my much needed trim!


----------



## felic1

I had my hair trimmed in December. It seemed that a lot had to be trimmed. I was unhappy about it. It has grown two to three inches since then. I guess I am almost due for a press and trim. It has been six months nearly.


----------



## shasha8685

Dang I'm 12 weeks post. That just crept up on me. Sheesh.


ETA: And just because my hair is not shiny, it doesn't mean that my hair is dry. *** you mean with that?


----------



## naija24

I want to do something creative with my hair that doesn't involve 200 dollars. Thinking about dying it red. Like HOT RED, but I'm afraid it'll hurt my chances to find a new job and I need a new job. Current one is driving me crazy.

I feel like if I want to grow out my hair and have fun with it, I need another strategy. Trying to avoid big chops and expensive salon visits all the time.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty

I need to buy a new steamer, but they're just so expensive and not in my budget right now.


----------



## Aviah

I'm 3.5" from WL!!!

Never in my long legged life did I think my hair would be this long!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Aviah said:


> I'm 3.5" from WL!!!
> 
> Never in my ling legged life did I think my hair would be this long!



I just read you were 3ft 9 inches lol


----------



## Aviah

Lilmama1011 said:


> I just read you were 3ft 9 inches lol



 I'd be knee length by now!


----------



## curlyTisME

My hair feels great!


----------



## Platinum

havilland said:


> i have watched two of my friends cut ALL their hair off and start from 3 inches of hair to grow to bsl or longer in the same amount of time that i was transitioning..........  i NEVER cut all my hair off....it has been cut back to SL a few times during my journey....  these chicks cut ALL their hair off and now have hair longer than mine.  NOT Fair.


  I used to feel the same way about some of the women on this site. They would BC then have APL hair in 6 months. (I know, I'm exaggerating) But my hair would always stay around SL, even with all of the growth aids and protective styling. It's not fair!


----------



## SuchaLady

I want some goddess braids


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> I want some goddess braids



SuchaLady

What does that look like? Post a pitcha....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Got this quick weave in, its making me want a keratin treatment and a cute short cut


----------



## SuchaLady

I hate uploading pictures using this app


----------



## GettingKinky

I love my braidouts and I have my technique down.  It's quick and easy and even when I'm feeling lazy I can do it. So why do I keep trying new products/techniques?


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh Here they are. I was having technical difficulties


----------



## mz.rae

I'm so glad I looked at some old blogs from my relaxer days. It really put things in perspective, and I'm noticing that I'm actually retaining at about the same rate or better than when I was relaxed.


----------



## Destiny9109

I'm looking for new products to use, but I prefer them to be available on the ground in the size I need. I'm looking into Brocato, Graham Webb etc, I know Ulta has these in the liter sizes.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Chick at my job had the nerve to say "You should go to a hair salon...yada yada yada" and I said " I don't trust b***** to put a finger on my head. What I was really thinking was my hair doesn't need to be fixed, your mind does. Who asked you anyway? I say this, if you don't like my hair, f you, I don't care. I like it and I'm all that matters. This is why a lot of us black ladies are walking around hating ourselves and our hair. Because of stupid people and their stupid comments.


----------



## Adiatasha

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Chick at my job had the nerve to say "You should go to a hair salon...yada yada yada" and I said " I don't trust b***** to put a finger on my head. What I was really thinking was my hair doesn't need to be fixed, your mind does. Who asked you anyway? I say this, if you don't like my hair, f you, I don't care. I like it and I'm all that matters. This is why a lot of us black ladies are walking around hating ourselves and our hair. Because of stupid people and their stupid comments.



I saw this quote the other day..
"Other people's opinions of me is none of my business"

When will people get that???


----------



## flyygirlll2

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Chick at my job had the nerve to say "You should go to a hair salon...yada yada yada" and I said " I don't trust b***** to put a finger on my head. What I was really thinking was my hair doesn't need to be fixed, your mind does. Who asked you anyway? I say this, if you don't like my hair, f you, I don't care. I like it and I'm all that matters. This is why a lot of us black ladies are walking around hating ourselves and our hair. Because of stupid people and their stupid comments.



Someone is always going to have something to say. I've had some people tell me to stop doing my hair myself since I'm not a professional *rolls eyes* clearly what I'm doing has been working for me and I haven't been to a salon in over 2 years. Now if anyone says ish, I usually just smile and KIM.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Simply_elle

Thinking about relaxing this fall... I miss easy rollersetting. I've been stalking the blog of a girl here and she has AMAZING relaxed hair... I also can DIY relax and get a weekly rollerset at a beauty school or something.


----------



## krissyhair

My mind is in growth mode only.

My dad was going to cut down the bushes in front of the house, but I asked him if I could do it since I was feeling anxious and thought using some power tools would help.

I got out there and just trimmed the uneven parts, giving it a nice shape, and keeping the tender green new growth.

He comes outside and says I'm not doing it right and sends me in the house while he hacks away at all the bright green leaves, leaving only last year's dark leaves...maybe less. The bushes now are almost brown.

What does this have to do with hair? I need a stylist who shares my philosophy of a trim instead of his.


----------



## spellinto

Just bought Paul Mitchell's Awapuhi Mist.  Has anyone used this on their hair before? I can't use it right now since I just got a touch up, but I was thinking of misting it to keep my new growth soft and as a leave in to help air dry.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

flyygirlll2 said:


> Someone is always going to have something to say. I've had some people tell me to stop doing my hair myself since I'm not a professional *rolls eyes* clearly what I'm doing has been working for me and I haven't been to a salon in over 2 years. Now if anyone says ish, I usually just smile and KIM.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


Yep, I won't say a word. They will see when I'm retaining length and have thick full hair and their hair is the same.


----------



## MzLady78

I'm excited, I'm starting to get better at styling my hair. I finally learned to flat twist, I just have to work on twisting from front to back. I can't cornrow to save my life so I'm trying to do the twists as my base for a crochet braid attempt.


----------



## irisak

I flat ironed today and my so told me my hair looked good like I had put milk in it.


----------



## apemay1969

I love pro style old school black gel. But don't tell nobody. Carry on, random hair thoughts thread.


----------



## curlyTisME

Moisturized and sealed today but decided to do flat twists over my usual two goddess braids. More scalp access, I like it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was so sick yesterday.  SO took the satin pillow case off because it was messed up and I  slept on a COTTON PILLOW!!!  I tossed and turned too. I just moisturize my hair so good and sealed. My hair was damp to the touch lol


----------



## Destiny9109

Yasssss! Joico k pak reconstructor strikes again! Not a broken hair in sight!


----------



## divachyk

Flexi rods rock!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Destiny9109 said:


> Yasssss! Joico k pak reconstructor strikes again! Not a broken hair in sight!



I have to try this one day. Does it come in a pack so I can try? Destiny9109


----------



## Destiny9109

Lilmama1011 said:


> I have to try this one day. Does it come in a pack so I can try? Destiny9109



Lilmama1011 up, I got the sample size from Ulta for 4.99. It's one of those products that you see better results the longer you use it. It makes your hair thicker too.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Destiny9109 said:


> Lilmama1011 up, I got the sample size from Ulta for 4.99. It's one of those products that you see better results the longer you use it. It makes your hair thicker too.



How often you do it? Destiny9109


----------



## Destiny9109

Lilmama1011 said:


> How often you do it? Destiny9109



Lilmama1011 I personally use it once a week, and a moisture dc once a month.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Destiny9109 said:


> Lilmama1011 I personally use it once a week, and a moisture dc once a month.



Oh wow. I have never heard that much for protein. Is it a hard or medium protein?  Destiny9109


----------



## Destiny9109

Lilmama1011 said:


> Oh wow. I have never heard that much for protein. Is it a hard or medium protein?  Destiny9109



Lilmama1011 It's a medium protein. My hair has always loved protein, so I never recommend that others try my regimen.


----------



## kennylee2013

this weekend was a bust.  Tried coloring my hair to get rid of the greys with a permanent color and after all the hard work the grey still showed steups.  I am so tired and fed up and worst still the color was not happening.  I am  going to experiment with henna this month end.  at least  the henna is a healthy alternative.


----------



## havilland

This is my girl who cut all her hair off to a twa when her daughter was born. Our kids are the same age.  Our hair is the same length. I never cut my hair off ever....  Wth?  

Stomps out of thread mad but at the same time grateful I have any hair at all.....

(I cut her face out cus she don't know y'all...LOL)


----------



## Lilmama1011

havilland said:


> This is my girl who cut all her hair off to a twa when her daughter was born. Our kids are the same age.  Our hair is the same length. I never cut my hair off ever....  Wth?
> 
> Stomps out of thread mad but at the same time grateful I have any hair at all.....
> 
> (I cut her face out cus she don't know y'all...LOL)



havilland did you mean your hair was the same length?


----------



## havilland

Lilmama1011 said:


> havilland did you mean your hair was the same length?


  Our hair is the same length today. And she cut all her hair off after our kids were born. I did not. Lol

My hair now...


----------



## Lilmama1011

havilland said:


> Our hair is the same length today. And she cut all her hair off after our kids were born. I did not. Lol
> 
> My hair now...



Oh wow.... I can see how that would make me  feel like I'm doing something wrong


----------



## curlyTisME

I want some weave for summer!


----------



## havilland

Lilmama1011 said:


> Oh wow.... I can see how that would make feel like I'm doing something wrong



I know I'm doing the right things.  I take great care of my hair. It's just the growth rate. Her hair grows faster than mine. Shoot...everyone's hair grows faster than mine. 

Lol!


----------



## Prettymetty

I can't wait to get off work so I can play in my hair and do my nails. Im such a girl lol


----------



## SlimPickinz

Now I remember why I don't wear ponytails often. My head is killing me.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SlimPickinz said:


> Now I remember why I don't wear ponytails often. My head is killing me.



Why would you do it that tight?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

About to moisture with Hawaiian silky14 n 1 and seal with Organix Macadamia Oil. Put my hair in some Cellie braids and call it a night! I really don't care for the Hawaiian Silky moisturizer but I'm trying to use it up.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Good Hair was a documentary crock full of crap.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Going back to school in the Fall at 36 yrs old. I'm excited and apprehensive but ready to finally have a real career and dump these dead end jobs.


----------



## xu93texas

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Going back to school in the Fall at 36 yrs old. I'm excited and apprehensive but ready to finally have a real career and dump these dead end jobs.




That is awesome!


----------



## melahnee

Cut off 2.5 inches of baadd ends today. Guilty of holding onto damaged ends. I was still able to retain quite decently with bad ends, but I do feel much freer, better, and healthier now..and yes, I do wish I would have listened to my lhcf sisters sooner. From a damaged MBL to a healthy (barely)BSL


----------



## Destiny9109

I guess I should lay off buying hair products until my next touchup when I switch back to lye. My hair relaxed with no lye isn't responding to ANYTHING I put on it besides shampoo.


----------



## curlyTisME

I need to start protective styling. I'm not a fan of constant summer hair care.


----------



## ms.tatiana

My hair looks so damaged yet I just keep changing my weaves & I noticed that my leave out looks horrible. I need to get it together & get my hair back healthy.

What to use to condition my hair under my weave? What's helps/restores damaged hair?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

xu93texas said:


> That is awesome!



Thank you. I'm so excited. I'm trying to be a straight A student. I'm paying for this


----------



## PinkSunshine77

ms.tatiana said:


> My hair looks so damaged yet I just keep changing my weaves & I noticed that my leave out looks horrible. I need to get it together & get my hair back healthy.
> 
> What to use to condition my hair under my weave? What's helps/restores damaged hair?



Sadly nothing can restore damaged hair. You have to grow it out and cut the damaged part off..or just cut the damaged part off and be gentle with the hair that's left.


----------



## havilland

melahnee said:


> Cut off 2.5 inches of baadd ends today. Guilty of holding onto damaged ends. I was still able to retain quite decently with bad ends, but I do feel much freer, better, and healthier now..and yes, I do wish I would have listened to my lhcf sisters sooner. From a damaged MBL to a healthy (barely)BSL



Hug!

It will grow back stronger!


----------



## Philippians413

@ms.tatiana  Your little girl is gorgeous!


----------



## irisak

I'm about to put my hair on punishment! I called myself letting her out to play in this nice weather and she wants to act a fool in these streets! Tangles, ssks,  and being just greasy. If she keeps this up she's going back on her wet pony and I don't care how pretty she feels out and down she will stay in that ponytail all summer!


----------



## meka72

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Going back to school in the Fall at 36 yrs old. I'm excited and apprehensive but ready to finally have a real career and dump these dead end jobs.



Congratulations!


----------



## Platinum

I love my hair but not the shrinkage. Feeling somewhat obsessed about finding the perfect growth aid. I want some serious hang-time by the end of the summer or at least before the end of the year.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

meka72 said:


> Congratulations!



thank you


----------



## Blairx0

I love my hair even tho it is making me overheated


----------



## ms.tatiana

PinkSunshine
Ughh I was afraid of that but I just don't like how it looks when wet, I guess I wear weaves enough to cut out the damaged hair & try to grow it back.



This is what it looks like blow dried just raggedy


----------



## ms.tatiana

Philippians413 said:


> @ms.tatiana  Your little girl is gorgeous!



Thanks she's my niece


----------



## Lilmama1011

Got treated to curls brule moisturizer.  Love the smell


----------



## curlyTisME

Lilmama1011 said:


> Got treated to curls brule moisturizer.  Love the smell



It is quite delicious!! :


----------



## oceanwater

Need to re-up on eco styler gel...I want one of those huge containers


----------



## Tamrin

So I fell in love with Shea moisture products and I took advantage of the sale. I let my friend who is raising 2 daughters who are natural in on the sale. Saturday he picked up the curl enhancing smoothie and the moisture mist for them and I got the soufle for them. 

Please tell me why this fool called me yesterday talkin about.. " So um I fingered the smoothie and put it in my hair and my waves and curls were poppin."






LOL  I was cracking up by then...well I went to youtube.. behold there is a whole culture of men using the smoothie and soufle and mist for 360 waves. Who knew ( hides products from Dh)


----------



## Lucia

AppleSeed said:


> Need to re-up on eco styler gel...I want one of those huge containers


 AppleSeed  Not to push any PJ ism on you but they come in 5 pound tubs too at amazon


----------



## SuchaLady

This is so bad but  I found the most wonderful Asian beauty supply store yesterday! I was in Heaven . Products I've never even heard of. And I saw a brand or two in there I was certain only Sally's carried  I think I'm going back today  OkBye


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I hate the new TJ's Nourish Spa formulation  Tried it the other day and my hair was a tangled, rough mess!

As soon as I read Curly Nikki's rave about it, the titanic music started playing. Perfect example of how two similar heads of hair (both fine, 4a/3cish) can't use the same things.


----------



## spellinto

Just saw a YouTube video of a natural woman putting oil on her hair and applying deep conditioner directly afterwards (not shampooing the oil out beforehand).  Does applying oil before dcing do anything for the hair?


----------



## oceanwater

Lucia said:


> @AppleSeed  Not to push any PJ ism on you but they come in 5 pound tubs too at amazon


Oh snap  thanks for telling me! I just searched for it on Amazon. Way cheaper than what my BSS is asking for!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If I have to get up and find my cc information I will not purchase but if you take paypal its all good


----------



## Philippians413

I hate the new Pura Body squeeze cap. It makes squeezing out product incredibly difficult and now my bottle of muru muru milk is all dented.


----------



## youwillrise

i feel like all garnier fructis conditioners smell exactly the same.  haha.  i think i like the hydra rechagre, though.  only used it twice so far...but seems really nice.


----------



## curlyTisME

I'm over my hair!! Braids here I come!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My 36th birthday is in 8 days. Im giving away a Q-Redew handheld steamer on the blog    in honor of meeeee. So feel free to enter.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

I need a break from washing and setting my hair every week. I'm currently 10 weeks post relaxer and I plan on getting Senegalese Twists in about 2 weeks. Any advice on preparing my hair for this long term protective style is welcomed by me!


----------



## Lilmama1011

PerFicMsFit said:


> I need a break from washing and setting my hair every week. I'm currently 10 weeks post relaxer and I plan on getting Senegalese Twists in about 2 weeks. Any advice on preparing my hair for this long term protective style is welcomed by me!



Incorporate some protein in there and follow up with a  good deep moisturizing conditioner so it can be strengthened for the twists


----------



## bluevalentine

i am so glad i made the decision to go natural.  and that i've finally found the products that work for my hair.  silicone free products have made all the difference in the world. my hair is no longer a hot dry mess.  praise be.

i can't wait to go to cvs this weekend and reup on nubian heritage products, and also order me some giovanni conditioners, and some more trader joe's nourish spa and tea tree tingle.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

Lilmama1011 said:


> Incorporate some protein in there and follow up with a  good deep moisturizing conditioner so it can be strengthened for the twists



Lilmama1011 Thanks for the advice! I used Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion followed by Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair last weekend and I will be washing and setting my hair two more times before getting the Senegalese Twists. My plan is to use Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream this upcoming weekend. Then, for the final wash before the twists, use Komaza Care Protein Hair Strengthener followed by a protein free moisturizing deep conditioner. I'm having a hard time choosing which protein free moisturizing deep conditioner to use because I feel like it's my last chance to deeply infuse moisture into my hair. erplexed


----------



## mz.rae

I'm glad I decided to put myself on a three month no heat challenge. I'm only a week in and I'm really starting to enjoy my hair in its natural state. It's so full and big, it's fun to make buns. I'm starting to like the way my braid outs look better on my natural hair than they did when they were relaxed. I can't wait to see how much length I've retained come August.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I am so Happy I decided to go back to detangling under running water with conditioner in my hair. It makes wash days so much easier.  I thought I was ripping out my hair since it was soaking wet and I was combing it but I wasn't.  I'm only losing shedded hair and I don't have to struggle detaching on damp naked hair before applying my dc


----------



## SlimPickinz

I really want an EL bob. I may get a cut for my birthday. This hair is too long for this NYC heat.


----------



## PureSilver

August can;t come soon enough. I cannot wait to see how much NG i will get with this stretch and the 2 new vitamins i've added.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

My bf moisturized his hair with my KCKT and sealed with my marula oil this morning.   He kept asking me why my hair was so soft and I told him that's what I use every morning, so he tried it out.  His hair felt hella soft, but it made his curls *pop* which he doesn't like (he prefers waves over curls), but he was feeling the softness.  This tickled me.


----------



## Ann0804

Don't know why my scalp is perfectly fine all winter then the first onset of summer/heat it gets thirsty. I did a HOT with some EO and my scalp is in love.

Guess I will start using my humidifier and doing weekly HOT.


----------



## naija24

made my appointment for my sew in installation. I plan to get a closure this time because I dont' want to deal with heat at all during this sew in. Last time, I had a leave out and blending it with the weave was a real pain.

I hope to gain another inch or so by my birthday in August when I'll take this weave down. Going to 6 months post!


----------



## PureSilver

New to this relaxed thing again, hair has so many different textures and it keeps coming out to the touch. My natural hair was more resilient.


----------



## GettingKinky

For some reason it's just now hitting me that it will take until Oct or Nov to grow back the 2.5-3 inches I cut off back in April. I didn't even take a picture of my length before I chopped it. :-(

AND I still have bonelaxed ends that need to go. I'm not sure I have the heart to do it this year.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I did my hair with the snap and go rollers (they are like soft flexible rods ) and ran out so I used two flexible rods. With just two flexible rods made my scalp sore and had me tossing and turning trying to get comfortable because I sleep on my side smh


----------



## Lilmama1011

My curls came out good. I don't know whether I should attempt to pineapple again or put a bonnet on and sleep like a princess


----------



## gabulldawg

Can black women use the roundbrush blowdrying method to straighten hair and add a slight curl? I'm thinking about trying that while I'm growing out my pixie. :scratchch


----------



## Lilmama1011

gabulldawg said:


> Can black women use the roundbrush blowdrying method to straighten hair and add a slight curl? I'm thinking about trying that while I'm growing out my pixie. :scratchch



They do it all the time.  It's called a blowout


----------



## AgeinATL

Thinking of doing rollersets every wash day for the remainder of my transition. At 19 months post, keeping my NG stretched helps to make my hair a lot more manageable, reduces SSKs, and it is so much easier to keep moisturized. I do not use any heat on my NG after. I just style my hair with a bantu knot out, twist out or braid out. If I do, I will probably wash my hair every 10-14 days as opposed to once every 4-7 days.


----------



## kandiekj100

Are folks really buying all these lace wigs on that Youtubers are reviewing? These multi-hundred dollar wigs simply are just not something I can see myself purchasing. If I did, it'd be one and done. That wig would have to be able to be my everything. Curly, straight, bang, leave hair out, no hair out. Many of the wigs are lovely; I'm just finding it difficult to believe that the wigs really are worth all that money.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

well..............


----------



## Rocky91

Tamrin said:


> So I fell in love with Shea moisture products and I took advantage of the sale. I let my friend who is raising 2 daughters who are natural in on the sale. Saturday he picked up the curl enhancing smoothie and the moisture mist for them and I got the soufle for them.
> 
> Please tell me why this fool called me yesterday talkin about.. " So um I fingered the smoothie and put it in my hair and my waves and curls were poppin."
> 
> LOL  I was cracking up by then...well I went to youtube.. behold there is a whole culture of men using the smoothie and soufle and mist for 360 waves. Who knew ( hides products from Dh)



Lol this is so cute! My so has a low baby fro and I put some in his hair. He was feeling the softness but he said he can't smell like that all day lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MzLady78

My latch hook is coming today! Gotta buy some hair over the weekend so I can try to do the crochet braids. I'm in serious need of a break from styling my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just dyed my hair with red food coloring. I shoulda thought of this sooner


----------



## Frizzyb

Prettymetty said:


> I just dyed my hair with red food coloring. I shoulda thought of this sooner



What's your original color? How much did you use? How long did you let it sit? Did it take? Describe your process exactly please? I'm exited too the possibilities are endless!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Prettymetty said:


> I just dyed my hair with red food coloring. I shoulda thought of this sooner



What color is your hair? What color it turn our?  Prettymetty


----------



## PJaye

Goodness knows how much I love HV's Methi Sativa Set, but it STINKS TO HIGH HEAVEN.


----------



## Prettymetty

My natural color is dark/medium brown, but I dyed it auburn in November. I was going to mix the red with conditioner and dc, but that would've taken too long so I just put a few drops of food coloring on each braid (celies) and massaged it in. Then I put a baggy on my head. Im still sitting here woth the baggy and turbie towel, but I can tell the color is vibrant. I don't plan on rinsing it out. Im getting a blowout next week, so the color will marinate until then. I used half the container of food coloring and I only colored the front half of my hair


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

I wish I could learn how to part my hair! Jeez my twists would last Sooo much longer.. I look like a fuzz ball.. Thank God for hats


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I feel like if it's my money, I can buy what I want. Unless you're my Husband, don't worry about what I spend my money on. People can be so busybody and all up in your business.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I need to learn how to cornrow. Thanks Mom for dropping the ball on all 3 of your daughters. My hair is long enough to cornrow, if I knew how.


----------



## Duchess007

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I need to learn how to cornrow. *Thanks Mom for dropping the ball* on all 3 of your daughters. My hair is long enough to cornrow, if I knew how.



LOL!!!! 

...I can't cornrow either.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Duchess007 said:


> LOL!!!!  ...I can't cornrow either.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


lol YouTube ain't helping either :/ I'm going to have to learn


----------



## kennylee2013

My hair is finally feeling good


----------



## Lilmama1011

Fantasizing about relaxing and dusting my hair in a couple of days. I hope I see a big difference in length (the Health is already here) and plus I took hairfinity. So hope that helped a bit


----------



## naija24

Finally got my 2nd weave installed. I opted for a full weave because at 4 months post with 4z hair it ain't gonna stay flat and straight if I had a leave out. Having a full weave is like wearing a helmet :O I feel like a football player.

Anyway, keeping this baby in for 12 weeks appx until September. Avoiding direct heat the rest of the summer!! When I take this out, I'll be 7 months post :O or maybe closing in on ear length/neck length natural, if I follow the same growth patterns from my last BC! Yay!

Pictures attached.


----------



## Rozlewis

naija24

You look beautiful.


----------



## Platinum

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I need to learn how to cornrow. Thanks Mom for dropping the ball on all 3 of your daughters. My hair is long enough to cornrow, if I knew how.



Don't feel bad. My mom didn't teach me how to cornrow either.  I can't even imagine how much money I could have saved over the years on weaves and braids.


----------



## curlyTisME

My hair is poppin today! Hey ladies!!


----------



## Embyra

I have been beyond lazy wiry my hair it's a joke 

Bunned it all week for work literally didn't touch it smmfh 

Now to sort this mess out lord help me


----------



## MzLady78

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I need to learn how to cornrow. Thanks Mom for dropping the ball on all 3 of your daughters. My hair is long enough to cornrow, if I knew how.



It reeeeeally sucks not being able to cornrow.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I've been plagued with migraines aaaalllll week :/ I think I need to just wear my hair loose a free for a while (I've been wearing updos/semi updos) until I start feeling better. I've been taking Excedrin like crazy.


I WILL master the art of the flat twist!! I have the front of my hair twisted today and it just didn't come out quite like I wanted it to. You can do so much with twists/flat twisting so I'm really going to commit to improving. I'm looking forward to plump, moisturized looking twist styles. I'm also going to try doing a roller-set sometime this year (I purchased rollers a while back, still haven't tried them out yet). I want to start practicing and improving so that when cool weather comes I can show off more of my length without having to use heat. I just want more go to styles in my arsenal. One thing about long natural hair is that the stuff you could get away with when you had a small fluffy fro, you can't really get away with when your hair is much longer.


----------



## SuchaLady

The first person to make a cold flatiron will make millions.


----------



## HanaKuroi

whiteoleander91 said:


> I've been plagued with migraines aaaalllll week :/ I think I need to just wear my hair loose a free for a while (I've been wearing updos/semi updos) until I start feeling better. I've been taking Excedrin like crazy.
> 
> I WILL master the art of the flat twist!! I have the front of my hair twisted today and it just didn't come out quite like I wanted it to. You can do so much with twists/flat twisting so I'm really going to commit to improving. I'm looking forward to plump, moisturized looking twist styles. I'm also going to try doing a roller-set sometime this year (I purchased rollers a while back, still haven't tried them out yet). I want to start practicing and improving so that when cool weather comes I can show off more of my length without having to use heat. I just want more go to styles in my arsenal. One thing about long natural hair is that the stuff you could get away with when you had a small fluffy fro, you can't really get away with when your hair is much longer.



I cannot wear anything tight on my head or have a tight hairstyle. I will get dizzy and get terrible headaches. I have to let my hair air dry loose and not in tight braids because as it shrinks it pulls and I get a headache.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

HanaKuroi said:


> I cannot wear anything tight on my head or have a tight hairstyle. I will get dizzy and get terrible headaches. I have to let my hair air dry loose and not in tight braids because as it shrinks it pulls and I get a headache.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I know, right! And I wasn't even doing it tight, I even tried to just loosely pin it up into a bun with some bobby pins but it felt horrible. I just can't wear my hair up like that anymore. Even half up half down has been too much as of late. I tried a headband and got a killer headache.


----------



## HanaKuroi

whiteoleander91 said:


> I know, right! And I wasn't even doing it tight, I even tried to just loosely pin it up into a bun with some bobby pins but it felt horrible. I just can't wear my hair up like that anymore. Even half up half down has been too much as of late. I tried a headband and got a killer headache.



I was wearing a cute headband one day and I started feeling terrible. I thought I was going to pass out. Strange awful headache. I took off the headband and within half an hour I felt like a different person.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

HanaKuroi said:


> I was wearing a cute headband one day and I started feeling terrible. I thought I was going to pass out. Strange awful headache. I took off the headband and within half an hour I felt like a different person.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF




I think I'm going to start doing some light scalp massages at night for a while and see if it helps relieve some of the pain/tension. I guess I'll just wear my hair down from now on or only do those other styles on special occasion.


----------



## curlyTisME

JBCO is making my hair so soft! A little definitely goes a long way but I like it so far.


----------



## Holla

I chopped off like two inches today.  I washed my hair and got tired of straight ends. Happy they are gone bc they were weighing my hair down. Now they are gone and my ends curl naturally. I did big flat twists and I hope the end result will be worth it.  I need to get my hair shaped up by a stylist bc it will look a mess when it is straightened. Happy I mini-chopped.


----------



## Embyra

Felt so nice to rinse my hair my hair hasn't seen water in forever 

Tomo I'll deep condition and do my wash and go I'll prob have to get under the dryer because it won't dry for work Monday morning


----------



## divachyk

Why did I opt for roller setting when flexi rod setting is so much easier.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have a feeling when this bonnet comes off I am going to have smashed curls everywhere. I went from wearing curls all the time to how the heck I did it. Sometimes I can get away with sleeping however and sometimes I have to sleep like a princess


----------



## Victoria44

My hair has been so dry and tangled this week. Today I almost got super frustrated but I just threw it in a pony tail and let it be...


----------



## curlyTisME

The APB cremes are becoming a favorite! Soft moisturized hair for days!


----------



## Embyra

Deep conditioning with AOHSR I'm halfway there should be done want to get everything done by 3:30


----------



## GettingKinky

The vitamin shoppe near my house had a bunch of old formulation AO products so I stocked up. I don't like the way the new formulations smell.


----------



## GettingKinky

I hate when I'm sloppy with my shower cap and part of my hair gets wet. My braids took forever to dry after wash day and now half of one is wet. Arghh!!


----------



## naija24

I hate how my weave looks and feels. It feels like a helmet and looks like a weave. Way too heavy. Gonna go in tomorrow and fix it and get a cloth closure so that it looks more real and doesn't add 5 lbs to my head. I hate paying the extra money but I don't want to deal with this hair until the fall.


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> I hate how my weave looks and feels. It feels like a helmet and looks like a weave. Way too heavy. Gonna go in tomorrow and fix it and get a cloth closure so that it looks more real and doesn't add 5 lbs to my head. I hate paying the extra money but I don't want to deal with this hair until the fall.



I know what you mean. Those closures canbe terrible if the stylist doesn't do them right. Wigs can be lighter and look more natural.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Godsdaughter001

I've never seen a natural looking wig.


----------



## Sade'

Godsdaughter001 said:


> I've never seen a natural looking wig.



Me neither

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane

I know everyone will be judging me for swimming with these plaits in my head but it will all be worth it when I'm washing my hair tonight. 

Also, I'm so ready for this transition to be over. 30 more months to go


----------



## HanaKuroi

Godsdaughter001 said:
			
		

> I've never seen a natural looking wig.



Are we talking lacefronts? Then the answer is no.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## PinkSunshine77

This is my current wig. BTW, they're all lace fronts.










The straight ones are Coarse Yaki, the kinky one I'm wearing is Italian Yaki.

 I mean, it's a wig, there's just so much you can do to make hair that isn't growing from your scalp look like yours but I've fooled more than a few people. I spend good money on my wigs and refuse to wear beauty supply wigs. I have one sitting on a wig head I haven't even worn only because I'm enjoying my TWA and it's too hot for all that extra hair on my head.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I really hate these edited pics on here where people block their faces with the scariest graphic they can find gahhhhh please get photoshop, and pixelate your face if it's that serious or better yet search "natural barbie" on Pinterest and pick yourself a cute barbie face to use like I did. OR hell..ask me to do it. I'll do it for you. Seeing that crap gives me the creeps.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I need to make a new signature, but alas I'm lazy and don't know what to do. I've been using photoshop for over 6 yrs now, fully self-taught.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Moisturizing my curls just made my hair look really frizzy. Maybe I should have just kept sealing with an oil or just did my hair over today but I want to manipulate my hair less . I want to keep that down to once a week


----------



## PinkSunshine77

MzLady78 said:


> It reeeeeally sucks not being able to cornrow.



I know! Especially now that I'm natural.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Fresh wash n go even though I'm not going anywhere. I needed a DC with my Organic Olive Oil DC treatment. I bought the 76 oz tub. Yeah, I'm going to have that until Winter 2015 lol


----------



## atlien11

Ugh I just found out that my Shea Moisture Thickening Moisture Spray has SD Alcohol 40 in it  I was wondering why my hair felt dry.

Unfortunately i can't remember where i bought it from so i can't return. I need to start taping receipts to my bottles and reading ingredients more carefully. 

In the trash you go


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011 said:


> I have a feeling when this bonnet comes off I am going to have smashed curls everywhere. I went from wearing curls all the time to how the heck I did it. Sometimes I can get away with sleeping however and sometimes I have to sleep like a princess



Can you try pineappling Lilmama1011?


----------



## PureSilver

Did a concoction for my niece hair today and it worked like magic. Gonna try it later this week on my hair cuz God knows my hair is chronically dry.


----------



## Holla

I love fresh ends. There is something to be said for cutting a good two inches off every so often vs dusting a tiny bit off. My hair is easier to detangle after a cut.


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> Can you try pineappling Lilmama1011?



divachyk I should have tried that again.  I suck a pineappling and it stretches my curls and leave my hair standing straight up. I should be apl now so idk if that makes a difference and my curls are hanging to necklace lengths


----------



## curlyTisME

I've been moisturizing and sealing but not retwisting at night.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

thinking about doing some flat twists but don't want to commit to it. My hair is short but man, it takes forever to dry.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

idk, I don't give two craps about porosity this or that. I've retained length for years without knowing all of that.


----------



## rileypak

Dusted and S&D the left side of my head but got super lazy and didn't do the right...shrug


----------



## brownb83

Back to rollersets for the summer.


----------



## atlien11

Trying to put your fresh washed natural hair in a high and tight bun while still wet is a disaster. Shoulda youtubed it first to see how other ladies were doing it. I fought with my hair for 45 minutes over that mess


----------



## veesweets

Whos gonna try this? Coloring your hair with cream eyeshadow: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRmdlVa7cX8

I might give it a go. Seems like it would adhere better and be more vibrant than hair chalk maybe?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I suck at makeup. I give up. I tried.


----------



## Vshanell

veesweets said:


> Whos gonna try this? Coloring your hair with cream eyeshadow: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRmdlVa7cX8  I might give it a go. Seems like it would adhere better and be more vibrant than hair chalk maybe?


 I've been doing it awhile now. It's fun to do.


----------



## MzLady78

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I know! Especially now that I'm natural.



Yeah, so am I. 

Maybe I'll get the hang of it one day. I struggled with flat twist for months. I still need to work on my technique, but I'm getting better.


----------



## MzLady78

atlien11 said:


> Trying to put your fresh washed natural hair in a high and tight bun while still wet is a disaster. Shoulda youtubed it first to see how other ladies were doing it. I fought with my hair for 45 minutes over that mess



I have a really hard time styling my hair when it's wet, it's so frustrating.

It has to be stretched just to get it into a decent ponytail.


----------



## Ann0804

I'm thinking of the hair styles and products I will take on vacay with me. I was thinking of having a braider do a nice updo for me, but I don't trust anyone near my hair. 

Maybe I will just do a puff everyday- mist moisturize and go.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Sad I have to take days off work to do my hair..or is it?  Having this much hair is definitely a blessing and a curse.


----------



## veesweets

It'll be just my luck that my hair looks a hot mess tomorrow for my interview when I'm 500 miles away from all my products. I'm taking a wig with me just in case lol


----------



## mzpurp

Did some slight mini twists last night!

I'm hoping to keep them in all week....

My hair needs a serious trim!! Lemme go search the board for tips....


----------



## Nix08

I want to be excited and passionate about my hair care again, it's just not happening though


----------



## naija24

this full sew in is hurting me. in just a one inch spot. I dont know why. Kind of nervous about having a full sew in. She braided my along my full hairline so I'm worried about my edges. 

This didn't bother me with braids so idk why it is bothering me with weave. the pain goes away completely after 2 weeks cuz new growth comes in but yall on LHCF got me anxious!!!


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> this full sew in is hurting me. in just a one inch spot. I dont know why. Kind of nervous about having a full sew in. She braided my along my full hairline so I'm worried about my edges.
> 
> This didn't bother me with braids so idk why it is bothering me with weave. the pain goes away completely after 2 weeks cuz new growth comes in but yall on LHCF got me anxious!!!



I would be concerned about that spot.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Rocky91

my hair is the bomb today. freshly dyed black, super shiny, and a cute cut.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

MzLady78 said:


> Yeah, so am I.
> 
> Maybe I'll get the hang of it one day. I struggled with flat twist for months. I still need to work on my technique, but I'm getting better.


it took me a minute, but flat twist outs I have down.


----------



## brownb83

Back to rollersetting for the summer.


----------



## flyygirlll2

SuchMagnificance said:


> Sad I have to take days off work to do my hair..or is it?  Having this much hair is definitely a blessing and a curse.



I've done that and still do if I get a chance * look* my hair unfortunately can take up most of the day.


----------



## curlyTisME

Just dyed my hair! Y'all pray for me!!


----------



## naija24

HanaKuroi said:


> I would be concerned about that spot.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi Girl, I was definitely concerned! So I got in the mirror and saw what happened. Homegirl stylist sewed directly into my edges really tight. I got some scissors and snipped away at those and while the track is much looser my hair and head feels MUCH better. That was the only area that hurt as well so I'm not too concerned about the rest of it. 

It's still pretty tender but I'm gonna see how it is in the morning. The stylist offered to loosen the track further if it still hurts, which is nice of her.


----------



## Lilmama1011

curlyTisME said:


> Just dyed my hair! Y'all pray for me!!



curlyTisME I hope you use a good deep  conditioner and you must go hard with your moisturizing and sealing daily.  I was successful with dyed relaxed hair


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi Girl, I was definitely concerned! So I got in the mirror and saw what happened. Homegirl stylist sewed directly into my edges really tight. I got some scissors and snipped away at those and while the track is much looser my hair and head feels MUCH better. That was the only area that hurt as well so I'm not too concerned about the rest of it.
> 
> It's still pretty tender but I'm gonna see how it is in the morning. The stylist offered to loosen the track further if it still hurts, which is nice of her.



To be on the safe side I would have her loosen that track. I don't like edges being weaved up at all. I have seen the damage it can cause.  I don't recommend it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## naija24

HanaKuroi my issue with that is that she would have to charge me for doing that. Because the way she did it, I would have to loosen around around. It's just a lot. I did some more looking and I think less about the track and more about how tight she braided it. So I'm pretty annoyed with that. Granted, it wasn't like this with my last sew in because I did have a leave out. 

I'm hoping that it will amend itself by the end of the week but if it doesn't, I'm really not looking forward to spending $150 just to take out out 1 inch worth of hair.


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi my issue with that is that she would have to charge me for doing that. Because the way she did it, I would have to loosen around around. It's just a lot. I did some more looking and I think less about the track and more about how tight she braided it. So I'm pretty annoyed with that. Granted, it wasn't like this with my last sew in because I did have a leave out.
> 
> I'm hoping that it will amend itself by the end of the week but if it doesn't, I'm really not looking forward to spending $150 just to take out out 1 inch worth of hair.



I hope it will too. If not,  I would rather have my edges than an extra $150. I wouldn't even sweat it. Next time leave your edges out. If  they can't be seen anyway don't weave up your edges.

Eta: Why do they always have to braid so tight?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## curlyTisME

Lilmama1011 said:


> curlyTisME I hope you use a good deep  conditioner and you must go hard with your moisturizing and sealing daily.  I was successful with dyed relaxed hair



I'll keep that in mind. I've been moisturizing and sealing with APB cremes and JBCO.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I love my mom. She finally sent my split under plus more.  I was wondering why the box is so heavy. It feels like Christmas.  I got hair accessories,  shower caps and other things: )


----------



## Blairx0

Marinating some flax seeds in preparation to make some gel


----------



## naija24

HanaKuroi said:


> I hope it will too. If not,  I would rather have my edges than an extra $150. I wouldn't even sweat it. Next time leave your edges out. If  they can't be seen anyway don't weave up your edges.
> 
> Eta: Why do they always have to braid so tight?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I would spend the extra $150 if I had it honestly, but I'm trying to save up for my boyfriend's bday present (he's turning 31!!) and I need new contacts cuz I hate wearing glasses in the summer. 

I plan to weave up one more time in late August/early September through the end of the fall in November. I think I've learned enough about weaves to have my preferences. Edges are always left out, full sew in but with a cloth closure. Probably gonna use a net next time as well, because I don't like the idea of something snipping this close to my real hair anymore lol. Plus it may take tension off my actual scalp. 

I DON'T KNOW why they braid so tight. It's so unnecessary. I think that's why I can't stand braids/cornrows, etc. If I actually hit my goal of 10 months post relaxer, hopefully APL by then, I swear I'm never using weave/braids again. I'll straighten with hot combs and bun to my last days. I hate PS maintenance and headache (literally).


----------



## sweetpea7

Question: Can your new growth be normal porosity and the relaxed ends low porosity? 
When i wash my hair, the first four inches dry quickly while my relaxed ends are still quite damp.


----------



## Blairx0

sweetpea7 said:


> Question: Can your new growth be normal porosity and the relaxed ends low porosity?
> When i wash my hair, the first four inches dry quickly while my relaxed ends are still quite damp.



Yes. Chemical processes can dramatically change hair porosity


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Trying to go back to my original regimen. All Nexxus products and Dominican DC. Aphoghee 2 step and Keraphix as my protein treatments. B&B Oil Moisturizer. Grapeseed Oil, Vatika oil and Dabur Amla oil. Henna gloss treatments and all around dusting every 4 months like clock work. So I'll be hair shopping this weekend, I hope I can find everything.


----------



## girlonfire

So I've basically been lying to myself for a while now about the state if my hair. Several stylists and family members told me that I needed a trim but I didn't wanna hear that. I got my hair blown out for some corn rows and that's when I saw it. My hair went from full of body at the mid shaft to struggling to hang on for dear life at the ends. What good is waist length if your ends are a mess? Not a good look ladies :\ 

So about 5 minutes ago I did a much needed 2-3inch trim which puts me back at MBL I believe. I'll be looking into growth aids. Manechoice seems like a nice one. I'll most likely be in protective styles till the end of august. It's been a while since I po'd for that long. Take care ladies!


----------



## MzLady78

Finally got off my a** and went to go buy hair to do my crochet braids. They had NO 1B Bohemian Curl. 

So I went to CVS and took advantage of the Shea Moisture sale instead.


----------



## Evolving78

MzLady78 said:


> Finally got off my a** and went to go buy hair to do my crochet braids. They had NO 1B Bohemian Curl.
> 
> So I went to CVS and took advantage of the Shea Moisture sale instead.



Making my way to the salon to buy some conditioner and shampoo. They don't have my shampoo in today, but will have it in friday. Going to go back to elucence again. Havent used that in a few years. I love Nairobi, but don't feel like ordering and waiting.


----------



## curlyTisME

Loving my twist out today!


----------



## krissyhair

I found this funny picture on tumblr


----------



## DivineNapps1728

krissyhair, now that's love & devotion !!!


----------



## DarkJoy

OMG. Did I find a Holy Grail Shampoo right at the drug store?! Ohhhh yeessss!!

SheaMoisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Shine Shampoo  Target was having a clearance on the sample size for $3.

My hair did not get stripped. Scalp is cleeeaaaan! Its is so fluffy today. Build-up gone. Yes yes yes yes!
:reddancer:


----------



## SuchMagnificent

This guy just asked me...are you full black with hair like that?


----------



## rileypak

SuchMagnificance said:


> This guy just asked me...are you full black with hair like that?



I was just asked that question last week...


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My hair is getting too long for Wash n gos


----------



## JJamiah

Ready to do my first wash n go in months. ...omg.. I miss my own hair. Going into braid month.


----------



## Platinum

I can't wait until I'm able to have length to wear a ponytail again.


----------



## JaneBond007

^^^^I cut mine a few months ago and was thinking the same thing.  Well, I'm happy where my hair is now.  I've come to peace with it, even the frizz.


----------



## mz.rae

Tried a twist out again, and I really dont think I will be doing these for awhile. They take so long to take out and I hate how my ends rub together when taking them down. Will definitely just stick to braid outs, I always get big hair the first day I do braid outs and my ends don't rub together.


----------



## itismehmmkay

I want to join a challenge but I'm so worried I'm going to obsess about my hair and do something stupid to it.  Anyway my hair is basically back to where it was before I transitioned and went natural.  I'm relaxed again but it really is just half-way.  Can't wait until it gets long enough for curly buns.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm giving away a q-redew for my birthday. ( check it out if youre interested, 4 more days)

I turn 36 tomorrow and I'm kinda excited about it but I'm worried about if my hair texture will change as I get older.  My gray hairs have not one bit of curl in them. -_-


----------



## Rocky91

i need to stay away from heat the whole summer, if possible.

and i hate every textured style i've done so far on my short hair. (growing out a TWA) i might try a twist and curl tonight, see how that turns out.


----------



## yaya24

I am back on this tonight.
I have fallen off of all things hair related.
I shampood and DC'd overnight yesterday and took down my 1 month old twists.

M&S has been something foreign to me lol

I need to get cornrows.


----------



## HanaKuroi

If it is going to be as hot as it was this weekend, I am going to have to DC and cowash more than I did in the winter.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> If it is going to be as hot as it was this weekend, I am going to have to DC and cowash more than I did in the winter.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Whew! I was out and ran my hands through my hair. Not only was my hair burning up but it was rough feeling! My cuticles were raised. Breakbreakbreak city. You got the right idea.


----------



## naija24

So that one spot on my head that was hurting under my weave? Even after I cut the strings and removed some of the pressure, it still hurts. I think the skin is just being pulled way too tight there. I looked at it this afternoon and the skin looks DRY. Almost like its been stressed there and kind of flaking or something. LIterally though, it's this 1x.5 inch area in the top center of my hairline.

I'm kind of concerned. I do not believe I should pay $140 to take out half my weave to alleviate this one area, but I also dont' want a 1x.5 area of thin edges. I don't know what to do. I'm pretty upset by it. 

In the meantime, I'll gonna oil the spot to soothe the skin there. Kind of upset. Never weaving up my edges again.


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> So that one spot on my head that was hurting under my weave? Even after I cut the strings and removed some of the pressure, it still hurts. I think the skin is just being pulled way too tight there. I looked at it this afternoon and the skin looks DRY. Almost like its been stressed there and kind of flaking or something. LIterally though, it's this 1x.5 inch area in the top center of my hairline.
> 
> I'm kind of concerned. I do not believe I should pay $140 to take out half my weave to alleviate this one area, but I also dont' want a 1x.5 area of thin edges. I don't know what to do. I'm pretty upset by it.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll gonna oil the spot to soothe the skin there. Kind of upset. Never weaving up my edges again.



Naija, my sister is a licensed stylist and she said anytime you have pain to remove the weave immediately. She does not weave in edges at all. Weaves should not hurt. 

There was a member on here that had her weave in less than a week and she had a bald spot exactly where she had pain. A quarter sized bald spot in the top of her head.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## naija24

HanaKuroi I literally do not have the money to remove this weave right now. I wont until next week, which is the time I'm planning to remove the top or get a closure. 

What do I do in the meantime between now and next Friday? It will cost me $140 to pay for the removal and replace the weave. the struggle is real, ladies. Unless I just paid the $50 and removed the weave itself. That's an option. I just don't want jacked looking hair. 

I'm legit nervous about my hair...I have an interview tomorrow so I can't remove the hair until at the earliest Thursday night. I was thinking that I'd just remove it myself (carefully of course) and straight my hair for a leaveout but I don't think I"m skilled enough to do that.

EDIT: I just called my stylist and she said that she can squeeze me in at 8pm yay!! Im taking this **** OUT. My edges are too valuable and I do not want a setback. I'm just gonna straight my leaveout for now and pay for a closure next paycheck.


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi I literally do not have the money to remove this weave right now. I wont until next week, which is the time I'm planning to remove the top or get a closure.
> 
> What do I do in the meantime between now and next Friday? It will cost me $140 to pay for the removal and replace the weave. the struggle is real, ladies. Unless I just paid the $50 and removed the weave itself. That's an option. I just don't want jacked looking hair.
> 
> I'm legit nervous about my hair...I have an interview tomorrow so I can't remove the hair until at the earliest Thursday night. I was thinking that I'd just remove it myself (carefully of course) and straight my hair for a leaveout but I don't think I"m skilled enough to do that.
> 
> EDIT: I just called my stylist and she said that she can squeeze me in at 8pm yay!! Im taking this **** OUT. My edges are too valuable and I do not want a setback. I'm just gonna straight my leaveout for now and pay for a closure next paycheck.



Good! You can't take a chance on scalp damage or a severe setback.

Good-luck!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## naija24

This may just be my last weave. I hate the idea of having to pay this much for hair related stuff. I just really enjoy the ease of this particular PS since I can't bun just yet. 

Only 3 more inches, only 3 more inches....


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:


> This may just be my last weave. I hate the idea of having to pay this much for hair related stuff. I just really enjoy the ease of this particular PS since I can't bun just yet.
> 
> Only 3 more inches, only 3 more inches....



Don't rule it out. Just leave your edges out and make sure they don't braid too tight. I think weaves are a very good protective style. You just have to make sure it is done correctly.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty

I love bunning my big hair!! I may never wear a wig again...


----------



## Victoria44

3 ppl have asked me if my hair is real this week. It's just been in a bun, and kinda frizzy and dry. Idk what sparked the questions


----------



## SuchaLady

Someone please tell me natural hair is easier than transitioning hair.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Got my nape to lay flat today without any gel or pins. I'm still wearing a headband for security though.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Going to relax tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Lilmama1011

I hate the fact that stylists have terrible reps and now if we choose to go to a stylist we have to watch them like a hawk because we can't trust these THOTS LOL . I swear that word is hilarious: wipes tears:


----------



## veesweets

SuchaLady said:


> Someone please tell me natural hair is easier than transitioning hair.



Definitely is the case for me. Transitioning was a PAIN!


----------



## FollicleFanatic

naija24 said:


> This may just be my last weave. I hate the idea of having to pay this much for hair related stuff. I just really enjoy the ease of this particular PS since I can't bun just yet.
> 
> Only 3 more inches, only 3 more inches....



What about wigs or half wigs? There are a lot of cute affordable options out there and you don't have to worry about them being too tight.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I'll be 14 months post this month and the only thing I can say is COME ONNNNNNN 24 months. I'm so OVER transitioning. I'm just so bored .


----------



## naija24

FollicleFanatic said:


> What about wigs or half wigs? There are a lot of cute affordable options out there and you don't have to worry about them being too tight.



I've thought about that too. Still considering it


----------



## TeeBee

I'm over here like.....I miss my curls!!! If I'm trippin like this over a flexi rod set, then I don't have any business tryna flat iron anytime soon. Lol.


----------



## DarkJoy

Oh snap! Guess who getting paid this weekend? Imma go buy me some wavy freetress for the crochets braids I will install next weekend. Usually I install Bohemian but im sick of that.

Anxious for your update naija24


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:


> I've thought about that too. Still considering it



You can learn to braid and tack a wig on with a few stitches! You can buy a red wig and not have to worry about dye. You can have instant red hair and you won't have to worry about the upkeep of red hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

So mad my stylist is doing a flash sale on press and curls tomorrow... 

I'm going to get Friday for m weave -_____-


----------



## naija24

Y'all I have found my go to weave stylist!  I told her my scalp use hurting and she was just as concerned as I was. 

This woman took out the top of my weave, half of my cornrows, redid the cornrows to be looser which they are, re weaved me and even styled! She squeezed me in at 8pm and I just finished but I don't care. 





Best of all, she did all of this for 80 dollars. I'm so happy. My hair feels so much better, as well as my scalp! I'll never do a full weave again. Thanks HanaKuroi! If I didn't take it out, I'm certain that part of my hairline would have never recovered. It's still sore but i avoided a setback!!


----------



## HanaKuroi

naija24 said:
			
		

> Y'all I have found my go to weave stylist!  I told her my scalp use hurting and she was just as concerned as I was.
> 
> This woman took out the top of my weave, half of my cornrows, redid the cornrows to be looser which they are, re weaved me and even styled! She squeezed me in at 8pm and I just finished but I don't care.
> 
> Best of all, she did all of this for 80 dollars. I'm so happy. My hair feels so much better, as well as my scalp! I'll never do a full weave again. Thanks HanaKuroi! If I didn't take it out, I'm certain that part of my hairline would have never recovered. It's still sore but i avoided a setback!!



Whew! I am glad you went and had it redone. You don't want Naomi edges.

 I would baby that spot that is sore.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I am enjoying my hair, free of bondage. I don't know, I like being free to wash, free to touch..free weeee


----------



## Lilmama1011

I am taking that's curls brule back! It does not respond well on my.  It makes my hair very dry. Usually I could run my hair through my new growth no matter how many weeks post. My curls were dried out and ends wrapped around one another and I had to be very gentle detangling and prepping for my relaxer . My hair felt like hay.  SO said he noticed my hair was dry and his as well. Why didn't he say anything? I usually don't have dry hair.  Will be trying cantu hair lotion or go back to as I am leave in


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I still haven't worn that wig :/ I look at it. It's beautiful..but I would have to wash, flat iron that thing..ugh..so much work for a wig.


----------



## curlyTisME

Doing absolutely nothing to my hair tonight, hopefully I don't pay for it tomorrow. Bonnet where are you?!


----------



## Rocky91

i've been planning to do a flexirod set for a solid three weeks, and it keeps not happening.  idk what's wrong with me lately, i have no patience for styling that takes longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

I've been deep in the ET and OT side for a minute, gotta get back to my roots hehe. 

Can't wait to take these braids out next wknd, DarkJoy has me plotting on some crochet braids! After giving my strands some r&r of course.


----------



## kandiekj100

I did Havana twists last weekend.  I need some work on technique but overall I'm happy with them. Hope I can at least get a couple weeks out of them. Normally I wash my hair while in extensions but I don't think I can with these, since they aren't braided at the root and my hair is still short. I worry about my the extensions completely slipping out. I've already had to re-twist a few in the back. Maybe I can wash them and then just re-twist as necessary. Since the hair is already parted, it wouldn't really take much effort to re-twist here and there. I think I still may try to see how long I can go without washing first. Although, my scalp is already starting to get a case of the itchies. Oh, what to do, what to do?


----------



## Lissa0821

I am so mad at myself for not keeping the reciepts for my recent Shea Moisture products. I didn't like any of it at all.  No more trying new products for the rest of the year.  I am sticking with my Joico Moisture Recovery and Aphogee protein treatment every six weeks.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Wearing a damp ponytail/bun every day basically ripped out my nape.   I'm so frustrated; it looks like I have a big bald spot where my nape should be.  Back to pinning my hair up instead of using a ponytail holder. Hopefully NJoy's oil will help bring my nape back to life.


----------



## MzSwift

Oh no!!  I hope it grows back in quickly.
I was seriously considering wet bunning for the summer.  Time to think of a new PS.


----------



## MzSwift

So, I butchered my hair the other night in an attempt to "trim" it.  It's cool though.  

I think I'm back to MBL or just above it.  I'm well below BSB.  I feel like I'm back in that unknown territory where it's hard to claim a length. lol

I think I'm gonna alternate between wigs and twist extensions this summer.  With all of this talk about crochet braids, I might even do a set of twists extensions crochet style.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I need to tame these greys before Fall semester. I ain't fooling these youngins with these grey strands.


----------



## curlyTisME

Working all weekend so I decided to cowash and do some French braids. I'll take them out Sunday afternoon when I get off.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

MzSwift said:


> Oh no!!  I hope it grows back in quickly.
> I was seriously considering wet bunning for the summer.  Time to think of a new PS.



Thanks!  I have really fine hair so that makes a huge difference.  I know some ladies wet bun with no issues, but it doesn't work for me.


----------



## toaster

My father took me and my mother to see a film about natural hair last year. When they were talking about Shea moisture he said "that's my shampoo!"  My mom and I thought that was so funny.

It's almost Father's Day and I just wanted to reflect on how supportive he's been on my natural hair journey, and in life in general. Fathers and father figures are so important and aren't celebrated enough. I hope this weekend is full of celebration for him.


----------



## Prettymetty

I finally got another bottle of Chi Silk Infusion. Target had the 2oz bottle for $14. Cvs has been out of it for weeks. Next time I'm going to buy it from Amazon. It's $4 cheaper online, but I needed it asap for my blowout tomorrow


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Scary!!! Gee whiz


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I'm tired. Thinking about wigging it in August


----------



## Lilmama1011

SO picked up the as I am double butter and Cantu naturals hair lotion. Also got some taliah curling cream.  We have four moisturizers now if you count the Hollywood green jar.


----------



## Lilmama1011

This is all day process and still have to rollerset my hair smh


----------



## Embyra

Just witnessed my first real life struggle pony on the train this morning 
The bun is no bigger than a 5p piece and is neatly wrapped 

At least it's neat I guess


----------



## Lilmama1011

Embyra said:


> Just witnessed my first real life struggle pony on the train this morning
> The bun is no bigger than a 5p piece and is neatly wrapped
> 
> At least it's neat I guess



Lol........


----------



## Lilmama1011

I hope this cantu hair lotion works because it has slip which you know that's what we live for: fingers crossed:


----------



## Embyra

SuchMagnificance said:


> This guy just asked me...are you full black with hair like that?



Skin tone is no longer the marker for mixedness
It's now the huuuurrr


----------



## HanaKuroi

I say this every few months. Shrinkage is so annoying. If I press my hair, I feel bald. If my hair shrinks too much, I feel it isn't growing. 

I want some product that will weigh my hair down but not be crunchy, drying or sticky. And that doesn't build up and is natural.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

tapioca_pudding said:
			
		

> Wearing a damp ponytail/bun every day basically ripped out my nape.   I'm so frustrated; it looks like I have a big bald spot where my nape should be.  Back to pinning my hair up instead of using a ponytail holder. Hopefully NJoy's oil will help bring my nape back to life.



I have lost my nape before. I watered it in the shower everyday. I used Millcreek botanicals keratin and whatever moisturizing conditioner was available. 

How big is it?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## tapioca_pudding

HanaKuroi - I've attached pics of me pulling my hair up so you can see my nape.   It looks so terrible and I'm just hoping that it thickens back up.


----------



## Lilmama1011

tapioca_pudding said:


> HanaKuroi - I've attached pics of me pulling my hair up so you can see my nape.   It looks so terrible and I'm just hoping that it thickens back up.



This reminds me of when I was a sophomore in high school and I kept wearing this head band that was elastic with beads all over. I didn't notice it was pulling out my edges until my mom screamed wth happened.  I took a hand held mirror and looked at the back in the bathroom mirror and it was wiped clean!  Much worse than yours. I had no edges.  I had to stop wearing my headband and was super embarrassed walking around like I had no neck lol. And I didn't do my own hair so it was stuck in a ponytail until my next wash.


----------



## HanaKuroi

tapioca_pudding said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi - I've attached pics of me pulling my hair up so you can see my nape.   It looks so terrible and I'm just hoping that it thickens back up.[/
> 
> 
> 
> You will be okay! Mine was worse! Are you relaxed?
> 
> I would wear a shower cap and leave my nape uncovered. I would use protein at the beginning of my shower.  And  in the middle I would rinse and apply dc or conditioner. Rinse my nape and moisturize and seal with a heavy sealer.
> 
> Do not wear a scarf with a knot in the back. I didn't even wear a bonnet. I didn't let anything directly rub against my nape except for my own hair. I pinned a section of my hair across the spot until it was long enough for a couple of tiny braids. I would leave the tiny braids in and did the same regimen only I didn't unbraid my hair.
> 
> I lost my hair from the bottom of my ear across to the other ear. It grew back thicker and healthier.
> 
> It hurt my feelings so much and was devastating I wouldn't even take pictures. My nape is now past cbl.
> 
> It should only take a few months to fill back in.
> 
> I used the same regimen when I realized that slicking my edges and wearing elastic headbands were snatching them out.
> 
> I have fine hair too and our hair doesn't like to be handled wet. My hair must be nearly dry or dry.
> 
> Your nape will come back thicker and fuller.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> This reminds me of when I was a sophomore in school and I kept wearing this head band that was elastic with beads all over. I didn't notice it was pulling out my edges until my mom screamed wth happened.  I took a hand held mirror and looked at the back in the bathroom mirror and it was wiped clean!  Much worse than yours. I had no edges.  I had to stop wearing my headband and was super embarrassed walking around like I had no neck lol. And I didn't do my own hair so it was stuck in a ponytail until my next wash.



Those elastic headbands are the devil! Same thing happened with my edges. I was wearing more than one headband at a time.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Embyra

Working near oxford circus you see a lot of weaves  I am now seeing tons of natural looking weaves aka type 3c 4a/4b hair  It's crazy how quickly the industry turned around and started selling these weaves 
 There was a time when the only "curly" weave I saw was that jerrie curl looking weave it's great progress   .......



  I say all that to say ....the devil in me can't help but feel smug as I'm wearing my wash and go and another woman comes on the train with her weave hair replicating mine and tries to give me stank eye and look me up and down only to see my hair is real  

"Pops collar and  plays with my hair while I reveal my natural edges"  insert smug face emojii lool


----------



## PinkSunshine77

If my 3 year old Micah has me put on Paw Patrol on Nick Jr one mo' time :/


----------



## Lucie

Lately, I've been taking a shower with no shower cap. I just apply a little coconut oil and my hair looks great. I only use a SC for pin curls and DCing now.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Old behind rubber bands. Popped while in my ponytail rollers. And some popped after simply taking the roller out lol. Have to get some new ones. The hair friendly ones of course.  Even though I like not having to slide it down the hair lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

It's no wait period for a henna treatment right if you just had a relaxer right?


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair is going to lest forever because I used so much mousse to get the ends flat.  I felt how crunchy it was but it wrapped well and my ends look great but my hair is going to be extra drawn up I assume after taking it out the wrap


----------



## Prettymetty

Lucie said:


> Lately, I've been taking a shower with no shower cap. I just apply a little coconut oil and my hair looks great. I only use a SC for pin curls and DCing now.


I do this too. The steam from the shower moisturizes my hair


----------



## EmilyWilde

Can touching someone without their permission be considered assault? And if so then touching someone's hair (that is a part of them) without their permission should also be considered assault. So I should be allowed to mace strangers that come up and touch my hair without permission, because they're assaulting me...yeah. I'm gonna buy some mace.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

It's crazy, my hair feels dry but when I take a pic, it looks moist..what gives?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I've since moisturized my dry a** hair lol


----------



## Firstborn2

I tried Aussie 3min Miracle for the first time today, I'm in love! I can't believe I've slept on this conditioner.


----------



## naturalagain2

Still under this dryer!! Ughh! I just want to be finished!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I almost bust my head open getting in the shower because of my conditioning yesterday.  I was holding on that shower curtain for dear life lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

All this time I was calling it hair lotion and it's moisturizing curl activator cream.  That sounds more interesting lol


----------



## SlimPickinz

Does anyone use Aussie shampoo?


----------



## curlyTisME

Working all weekend so wash n go's are my true love right now! Braids next week.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

SlimPickinz said:


> Does anyone use Aussie shampoo?




I use the Aussie Moist version off & on in conjunction with the Aussie moist conditioner or 3 minute miracle. It's a good shampoo for a great value. It doesn't strip my hair but still has the power to remove buildup. It has enough slip for me to start my detangling process. It rinses out without residue.


----------



## Philippians413

Missing The Hair & Body Boutique so much! I wish another natural hair care product shop would open in Maryland. I'm sick of waiting for my goodies to ship.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

*Ladies! Help me please!*

In order to prepare my relaxed hair for Senegalese Twists, I will be doing a protein treatment with Komaza Care Protein Hair Strengthener. Which Silk Dreams moisturizing conditioner should I use after the protein treatment and why?

Here are my choices in no particular order:
- Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream
- Chocolate Bliss Conditioner
- Razzberry Coconut Affair
- Shea What! Duex


----------



## Froreal3

PerFicMsFit ^^Razzberry Coconut, or Shea What! Deux.

I have no problem using Vanilla Silk after protein treatments. It is my HG and very moisturizing. However it does have silk proteins, and if you are protein sensitive, you may not like that.


----------



## SlimPickinz

DivineNapps1728 said:


> I use the Aussie Moist version off & on in conjunction with the Aussie moist conditioner or 3 minute miracle. It's a good shampoo for a great value. It doesn't strip my hair but still has the power to remove buildup. It has enough slip for me to start my detangling process. It rinses out without residue.



Perfect! I need a moisturizing shampoo & I notice this doesn't get mentioned often.


----------



## ImanAdero

I'm loving my see in right now... I swear my stylist has magic hands. I'll probably see someone else for a sew in next time only because she charges so much, but otherwise she is amazing. 

It's odd though because my head doesn't hurt, but it is So tight lol. Like I feel like my eyes are extra wide haha. But it doesn't hurt! So that's good.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Kevonstage on YouTube has me cracking the heck up "no more ish!" Lmao


----------



## lovelycurls

Giving my hair a break!  Installed some box braids for the summer

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## veesweets

I see a couple splits, booooo! Might be time for a trim anyway. I really need to keep track cause I don't remember how long ago I trimmed exactly.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SlimPickinz said:


> Does anyone use Aussie shampoo?



Nope. I always wanted to try it because it looks moisturizing and creamy


----------



## curlyTisME

Flay ironed my hair!


----------



## DivineNapps1728

curlyTisME

You're currently uploading the pictures as I type right? TIA!

----

I finally have time to use the new Loreal dc I picked up, but I can't decide what shampoo to use. I can try the matching Loreal poo or use my beloved Matrix or Ion poo. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

Froreal3 said:


> PerFicMsFit ^^Razzberry Coconut, or Shea What! Deux.
> 
> I have no problem using Vanilla Silk after protein treatments. It is my HG and very moisturizing. However it does have silk proteins, and if you are protein sensitive, you may not like that.



Froreal3 Thank you for the suggestion! I'm not protein sensitive and I feel like I need to infuse my hair with much moisture before going into a long term protective style. I was just afraid that the Vanilla Silk would cancel out the strengthening benefits of the protein treatment. I am trying to have my hair as balanced as possible before putting it away.


----------



## Victoria44

These days every time I complete a wash session from start to finish, I give myself a little pat on the back. It's a real accomplishment lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wrapped my hair yesterday and didn't go anywhere today and don't know whether I should unwrap it to "breathe" or just moisturize and seal in the wrap and put scarf back on.  What should I do?


----------



## whiteoleander91

My hair was HUGE today! Very soft, moisturized, and fluffy. It was a second day wash and go. I'm really starting to feel like I have _a lot_ of hair. I can see why ppl change their length goals once they hit certain milestones. It's a lot to care for, a lot of work, a lot of patience. It's like I'm having to re-learn how to care for my hair. I'm having to re-define what results are "acceptable"...and that my hair doesn't always have to be perfect for it to feel great and be healthy.

I dry detangled my hair today on a whim! It actually went fine. My hair felt stronger, and I had a lot less hair in the brush, surprisingly. Oh yeah, and I picked up a hair brush on a whim today  I usually haaaate hair brushes, but it worked great for dry detangling.


----------



## curlyTisME

Moisturized my ends and rolled my hair up. Hopefully my flat iron job lasts a few days.


----------



## curlyTisME

How do you ladies feel about the aphogee keratin green tea spray?


----------



## SlimPickinz

Lilmama1011 said:


> Nope. I always wanted to try it because it looks moisturizing and creamy


Lilmama1011 I'll tag you after I use it. I planning to wash my hair on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Lilmama1011

curlyTisME said:


> How do you ladies feel about the aphogee keratin green tea spray?



I love the way it smells but when I was using it I wasn't paying attention to what it  was doing before I was on the hair board. But I went to buy it again but felt it was too expensive for it. $8


----------



## PinkSunshine77

curlyTisME said:


> How do you ladies feel about the aphogee keratin green tea spray?


 I adore it. I have a new bottle on deck every month.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My TWA is so easy to manage. I want longer hair but I'm not looking forward to dealing with hours and hours focused on my hair.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

....


----------



## Lilmama1011

Moisturize and sealed my hair in the wrap. Feels so soft. That Cantu moisturizing curl activator cream seems like a keeper so far


----------



## Lilmama1011

It's no reason why I should be corny with my hair.  I have got too many favorited hair videos that look Like simple protective styles and they are nice. But since my hair is freshly relaxed I will stick to out and care free lose styles and wait a couple of weeks to try these textured protective styles


----------



## curlyTisME

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I adore it. I have a new bottle on deck every month.



Really? How do you use it? Are you natural? Relaxed?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

curlyTisME said:


> Really? How do you use it? Are you natural? Relaxed?



I've used it relaxed and natural. After shampoo and conditioning. I spray it on. Sometimes I use a dryer, sometimes I don't.


----------



## PureSilver

Cant wait to treat my hair to some fabulousness once i become employed again. YASSSSSSS!!!


----------



## **SaSSy**

Has anyone noticed Aveda's products has decrease in efficiency? I have their anti-humectant pomade, and it doesn't protect my freshly blown out hair anymore. I was using IC heat protection serum with Aveda's anti-humectant pomade for my blow out, and my hair blew up into frizz ball in like 4 hrs. 

Can someone recommend something better since I'll be using more heat this year. I recently brought CHI's iron guard, and chi silk infusion, but haven't try it yet.


----------



## curlyTisME

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I've used it relaxed and natural. After shampoo and conditioning. I spray it on. Sometimes I use a dryer, sometimes I don't.



Thanks. I'm going to try it with my Chi silk infusion the next time I blow my hair out.


----------



## kennylee2013

i finally tried henna and i loved it


----------



## PinkSunshine77

curlyTisME said:


> Thanks. I'm going to try it with my Chi silk infusion the next time I blow my hair out.



That's another one of my faves


----------



## PinkSunshine77

You know those dreams, nightmares rather that make you wake up in a bad mood? grrrrrrrr


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Synthetic hair makes me itch.


----------



## TheRealMe

I am sooo lazy with my hair lately. I just keep saying, tomorrow I'll deep condition. LOL.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My hair was perfect but sadly, it needed a wash so I washed it. My curls are popping  I doused it in Jane Carter's Curl define cream on soak and wet hair. Normally if I were going out, I wouldn't have used so much, but I added a little EVOO and I'm in the house so whatever.


----------



## AgeinATL

**SaSSy** said:


> Has anyone noticed Aveda's products has decrease in efficiency? I have their anti-humectant pomade, and it doesn't protect my freshly blown out hair anymore. I was using IC heat protection serum with Aveda's anti-humectant pomade for my blow out, and my hair blew up into frizz ball in like 4 hrs.
> 
> Can someone recommend something better since I'll be using more heat this year. I recently brought CHI's iron guard, and chi silk infusion, but haven't try it yet.


 
I highly recommend this: http://www.sallybeauty.com/heat-protection/BTZ47,default,pd.html#start=10

Best anti-frizz product that I have tried. It is very cone heavy, so you will have to clarify it out, but it does help greatly reduct reversion.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My airdried hair is so freaking soft. I seriously forgot how awesome it is !


----------



## Lilmama1011

Unwrapped it finally and my hair is looking much better than last year.  No thin ends and I'm seeing length.


----------



## curlyTisME

My hair is super soft and bouncy today!


----------



## Philippians413

I just got finished doing my grandma's hair. I didn't have time to do my hair this morning so I threw some things in my bag to do it later. I figured I'd use my products on my grandma since I had them with me. I pulled out APB spray leave-in, Darcy's leave-in and APB hair creme and she gasps and goes "what is that?" I told her what the products were and she asked me why I was putting that in her head?!?! You would've thought I was putting in a relaxer by the look on her face lol. She's been using blue magic and pink lotion since...well...as long as I can remember. Her hair is mid back length and she wears it in a single low braid, ponytail or bun with curly bangs at all times. While I was doing her hair she kept telling me to just keep the products for myself, but when I was done she snatched up her mirror and loved how her hair now looks blacker in color lol.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Philippians413 said:


> I just got finished doing my grandma's hair. I didn't have time to do my hair this morning so I threw some things in my bag to do it later. I figured I'd use my products on my grandma since I had them with me. I pulled out APB spray leave-in, Darcy's leave-in and APB hair creme and she gasps and goes "what is that?" I told her what the products were and she asked me why I was putting that in her head?!?! You would've thought I was putting in a relaxer by the look on her face lol. She's been using blue magic and pink lotion since...well...as long as I can remember. Her hair is mid back length and she wears it in a single low braid, ponytail or bun with curly bangs at all times. While I was doing her hair she kept telling me to just keep the products for myself, but when I was done she snatched up her mirror and loved how her hair now looks blacker in color lol.



Older people never want to listen lol


----------



## sweetpea7

Love my wash and go bun even though I'm transitioning. In this 90 degree mitten weather it feels good to go out with a wet head.  

Frequent co washing has turned my new growth from undefined frizziness to poppin pen spring curls


----------



## brownb83

My hair hates Dove conditioner. Hates it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I barely wear my hair straight and when I do I don't want it rubbing on my clothes.  But the longer it gets it's going to always touch my clothes.  Might put it in a ponytail tomorrow or I might keep it wrapped tomorrow if not going anywhere.  Better yet I might pin curl it in two ponytails so not to over manipulate hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

It's funny when your relaxed and get ssk too for doing curly style. I just dusted and used split ender on Thursday and still found one. Must have been up the hair shaft.  Maybe I need to stop doing curls or braidouts are safer than regular flexible rod sets?


----------



## Rocky91

I want to do a really nice twistout tonight. Haven't done one in quite some time.


----------



## Prettymetty

The air at the beach has my hair feeling sleek and smooth. Im surprised all the moisture isnt causing reversion.

Eta I am 3 days post blowout. 4b/natural with medium strands and porosity


----------



## curlyTisME

Rolled my hair up this afternoon. The frizzies suck!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I hate sometimes being super hair conscience because you notice hair donts and breakage.  I already was hesitant about my hair on my shirt and  one of my hairs was stuck on my shirt and when I moved it broke.  Just that little incident almost tore me to shreads


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well ended up wrapping my hair and feel like hyperventilating over a few broken hairs but its inevitable so.....but I can't convince myself that though.  But my hair is looking super healthy. Hair so smooth I can't tell where my wrap ends or begins not a hair sticking up: )


----------



## DoDo

Lilmama1011 said:


> Well ended up wrapping my hair and feel like hyperventilating over a few broken hairs but its inevitable so.....but I can't convince myself that though.  *But my hair is looking super healthy. Hair so smooth I can't tell where my wrap ends or begins not a hair sticking up*: )



lilmama ^^ . You deserve to congratulate yourself on your progress and on how you care for your hair as a whole .

Few people have zero fly-away. That means you must have very minimal breakage and beautiful ends .


----------



## Lilmama1011

DoDo said:


> lilmama ^^ . You deserve to congratulate yourself on your progress and on how you care for your hair as a whole .
> 
> Few people have zero fly-away. That means you must have very minimal breakage and beautiful ends .



Thanks: ) you made my day DoDo


----------



## Rocky91

Hmmm I am not interested in dealing with this heat damage. But chopping it off would mean being pretty much bald again. Idk what to do. But I do know life is too short to navigate styling with 2 textures, **** is frustrating.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm ready to cut my hair off, into a tapered cut, and the stylist I want, and only one I trust to do it, is booked til mid July! And even then it's only morning appointments. I'm sad.


----------



## KinkyRN

Need some tea tree oil for my braid oil mixture.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

cwmarie said:


> I'm ready to cut my hair off, into a tapered cut, and the stylist I want, and only one I trust to do it, is booked til mid July! And even then it's only morning appointments. I'm sad.



Hey cwmarie: !!!
Mid July will be here before you know it!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

So I never had the chance to relax my hair 2 wknd ago like I planned. And while contemplating on if I should just cut all the relaxer off, I realized I'm over 1yr post relaxer. WOW factor for me. I've been so busy with work and a couple of events that I didn't even notice. So I'm definitely transitioning to natural BUT lol I will be getting Hair 360° which is a smoothing treatment. Then I'll just cut gradually as I grow out the rest of this relaxer which shouldn't be much longer since I'll be getting more than likely btwn 6-10" cut off.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Forgot to add that my old regimen that I wanted to go back to may now change I guess I'll find out....


----------



## HanaKuroi

Rocky91 said:
			
		

> Hmmm I am not interested in dealing with this heat damage. But chopping it off would mean being pretty much bald again. Idk what to do. But I do know life is too short to navigate styling with 2 textures, **** is frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Have you tried protein and moisturizing dc's? It might take a while, but protein or recontructors can do wonders. I use a medium protein and a good moisturizing dc after and it brought back my curls. I can't even tell where it was. It takes time and patience though and careful monitoring of you hair. You don't want protein overload.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## oneastrocurlie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hey cwmarie: !!!
> Mid July will be here before you know it!



NaturallyATLPCH hey girl hey!!  
You're right. I always get like this with hair. It grows, I grow tired or bored of it. Then I cut. And don't regret it. 

This will be my first time with a natural cut though so it'll be a little different. I want something like this.


----------



## Holla

does dry shampoo clean your scalp?

My hair feels good but my scalp is naturally very oily after a few days. I want to get a clean(er) scalp without having to re-wash, blowdry, flatiron right now.


----------



## lux10023

went back to my old faithfuls pantene--my hair feels os softttttt---finished with infusion 23 leave-in..old faithfuls are making a come back...


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I so wanted to make suggestions to this girl on the train about her straw-like hair but of course refrained. I don't know her, so hopefully one day she'll find LHCF on her own.


----------



## curlyTisME

Loving my freshly trimmed ends!!


----------



## emada

Holla said:


> does dry shampoo clean your scalp?
> 
> My hair feels good but my scalp is naturally very oily after a few days. I want to get a clean(er) scalp without having to re-wash, blowdry, flatiron right now.



From what I understand, dry shampoo will absorb the oil. So you'll be able to refresh your hair without the wash process (make it less weighed down), but it's not a soap and water type of clean.


----------



## meka72

When will I learn that I can't use coconut oil especially for a prepoo (vatika frosting) AND a DC (sitrinillah)?!?!?! Hair was hard and brittle as h3ll. Thank God for CJ curl rehab and olive oil.


----------



## DaPPeR

I have not moisturized my hair under this weave not one time. Tomorrow will mark a month


----------



## Lilmama1011

DaPPeR said:


> I have not moisturized my hair under this weave not one time. Tomorrow will mark a month



Oh heck no


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm still scared of curl formers.  I was thinking to do it on damp basically almost dry hair but I did it like 2 years ago on dry hair and it was not a defined curl at all. It was a limp curl. Last couples of times I used it I ripped out hair to like two inches smh


----------



## ImanAdero

My weave looks great... But it ITCHES like hayle!

I have to figure out what to do. I just ordered some witch hazel that I'll use on both my face and scalp. 

I also need a few color applicator bottles so I can appl shampoo, conditioner and an oil mix I'm making. The oil mix will have tea tree, rosemary and peppermint essential oils in it.


----------



## havilland

ImanAdero said:


> My weave looks great... But it ITCHES like hayle!  I have to figure out what to do. I just ordered some witch hazel that I'll use on both my face and scalp.  I also need a few color applicator bottles so I can appl shampoo, conditioner and an oil mix I'm making. The oil mix will have tea tree, rosemary and peppermint essential oils in it.



Acv rinse will work too. Also did you shampoo the hair?  That could be why you are itching.


----------



## wannabelong

I'm getting tired of relaxing my hair.  The thought of a long term transition intimidates me as I'm only 2 months post.


----------



## Holla

emada said:


> From what I understand, dry shampoo will absorb the oil. So you'll be able to refresh your hair without the wash process (make it less weighed down), but it's not a soap and water type of clean.


 
This is true. I

I bought some Psssst! dry shampoo at CVS today and used it already. My hair is just less greasy but it's not really a clean feeling.  I think I may be able to enjoy my flatironed hair for a few more days with this.


----------



## whiteoleander91

wannabelong said:


> I'm getting tired of relaxing my hair.  The thought of a long term transition intimidates me as I'm only 2 months post.



If you really want to stop relaxing, you should go for it. Just take it one day/week/month at a time :3 You can always go back to relaxed if you change your mind about it later.


----------



## spellinto

Bought the popular PM original the conditioner leave in today...I'm a little surprised about the smell and consistency.  The product looks and smells like the quality of something I'd find in a bss, not a high end salon.  Still, I have to rate it on its performance. I used some on my straightened hair and so far it seems ok. The test will be how it stands up to my hair deeper into my stretch.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

DaPPeR said:


> I have not moisturized my hair under this weave not one time. Tomorrow will mark a month



girl you gonna end up with dreadlocks


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ImanAdero said:


> My weave looks great... But it ITCHES like hayle!
> 
> I have to figure out what to do. I just ordered some witch hazel that I'll use on both my face and scalp.
> 
> I also need a few color applicator bottles so I can appl shampoo, conditioner and an oil mix I'm making. The oil mix will have tea tree, rosemary and peppermint essential oils in it.




havilland is correct. ACV will cure all that up for you.  Its what I've been using for my last 2 installs and it worked wonders!

almost 4 weeks in this weave and barely any itches at all. When I do have them , I bust out the ACV, put it under the net, massage it around and wash in the shower.


----------



## ImanAdero

havilland said:


> Acv rinse will work too. Also did you shampoo the hair?  That could be why you are itching.



 I did shampoo the hair... Could that be it? I didn't know that lol.   I'll try the ACV rinse too v

Anywho, another small complaint... I don't know WHY I thing bangs wold be a good idea in summer. I mean I'm definitely cute (lol), by my forehead is HOT! Lol  

I need to start strong my life together. The next weave will be a Crly one... With hair OFF my face... By I'll do that in August/September most likely.


----------



## sweetpea7

Blow drying my hair was a little difficult but that's because I didn't properly detangle.. I missed my straight hair


----------



## Prettymetty

Im sleeping in the flexirods again. I think I am hooked on the big curls. I put a little hello hydration on my ends and rolled my hair into 4 big curls.


----------



## curlyTisME

Back to the curls. I cowashed then M&S.


----------



## atlien11

ONCE AGAIN i tried to blow dry my natural hair on a low heat setting so i could try Bantu knots. Once again she just looked at the blow dryer and laughed...i give up


----------



## curlyTisME

I give up playing bathroom beautician for a while but I don't want to protective style. I'm gonna make a standing two week appt with my stylist and go faithfully!


----------



## veesweets

This extreme dry heat should really have me cowashing more or at least adding in another DC session..but my hair is so nicely stretched from the curlformer set I'm just slapping on extra moisturizer


----------



## tapioca_pudding

About 90% sure I'm getting my hair cut into a bob this weekend.  The 10% reservation is trying to decide what hair style I'll rock when my hair isn't flat ironed; I don't want to have to rely on straight hair to be cute.  But I think I can do a braid out and maybe pin it up some kinda way so it's pretty and can get me through hot days etc.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't even moisturize every day with a curly style so why am I doing  it with straight hair. Even with it being wrap I still moisturize and seal daily


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

tapioca_pudding

That bob is beyond laid !


----------



## whiteoleander91

tapioca_pudding said:


> About 90% sure I'm getting my hair cut into a bob this weekend.  The 10% reservation is trying to decide what hair style I'll rock when my hair isn't flat ironed; I don't want to have to rely on straight hair to be cute.  But I think I can do a braid out and maybe pin it up some kinda way so it's pretty and can get me through hot days etc.



that cut is everything! love it, make sure to post pics when you get yours done!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

EnExitStageLeft I knooowww!! It's so sharp! My hair isn't quite as thick as that but if I can get something close to it, I'm happy.  

whiteoleander91 I will!  I plan to go to Fantastic Sams because the one that I've gone to before, ol' girl can CUT some hair.  As long as my ish is blowdried straight, I'm sure it will turn out decent.


----------



## SlimPickinz

tapioca_pudding said:


> About 90% sure I'm getting my hair cut into a bob this weekend.  The 10% reservation is trying to decide what hair style I'll rock when my hair isn't flat ironed; I don't want to have to rely on straight hair to be cute.  But I think I can do a braid out and maybe pin it up some kinda way so it's pretty and can get me through hot days etc.


I'm jealous. I can't wait until you post pics


----------



## Prettymetty

The ouchless bands I just bought for my daughter aren't worth a crap. I have had to change out the band multiple times, because they keep popping. The ones I got from Target were much better.


----------



## Prettymetty

I know this is extremely random, but I wonder if women in prison have access to healthy haircare... I imagine most of them go natural and wear protective styles. In bootcamp (Navy) we were only allowed the basics: shampoo and conditioner. I wore cornrows the whole time too lol.

I guess Orange is the new Black inspired this question haha


----------



## ImanAdero

Prettymetty said:


> I know this is extremely random, but I wonder if women in prison have access to healthy haircare... I imagine most of them go natural and wear protective styles. In bootcamp (Navy) we were only allowed the basics: shampoo and conditioner. I wore cornrows the whole time too lol.  I guess Orange is the new Black inspired this question haha



Only if they buy it through commissary. They don't even have adequate health care. Of corse they don't have access to healthy hair care lol.


----------



## topnotch1010

I was looking through my camera phone pics and saw some old hair pics pre-setback. I'm so depressed. I was approx 2" from BSL.  

I had to cut back to NL. 1.5 years later and I'm still not back to APL.  I just wanna cry. My hair was so beautiful…


----------



## Prettymetty

topnotch1010 said:


> I was looking through my camera phone pics and saw some old hair pics pre-setback. I'm so depressed. I was approx 2" from BSL.
> 
> I had to cut back to NL. 1.5 years later and I'm still not back to APL.  I just wanna cry. My hair was so beautiful…


Awww it'll grow back. If you can get there once you can get there again. I'm right there with you. I am trying to get back to my pre-big-chop-length


----------



## Lilmama1011

Even though my hair is much healthier it does not like to be manipulated.  From out to a ponytail is a no no. Or vise versa


----------



## Lilmama1011

I tried to do a hump and ponytail and my hump look disformed or wasn't staying . I tried to do a banana clip but left some hair out and got tired of not being able to do simple things. And ended up wearing it just down.  So corny


----------



## Lilmama1011

On the plus my ponytail is looking right. Longer and thicker than months ago


----------



## Tonto

My scalp is so itchy!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wanna see if I could go more than a week without washing my hair.  Tomorrow will be a week. But not feeling this straight ish.  Might figure out a protective style or low manipulation style


----------



## topnotch1010

Thanks Prettymetty  It just takes soooo looong, ya know. Seems like forever.


----------



## lookingforkeona

I put my twa in cornrows last night as a protective style for the first time. Anxious to take it down tomorrow. Also trying to rid myself from a severe case of hih syndrome that has worsened with recent anxiety.


----------



## Prettymetty

Anyone else notice that Chi silk infusion changed the recipe? It used to be a golden color and now it's clear. The ingredients have changed a lot. The new version is paraben free. Fortunately it feels the same and it smells the same. I wanted to take a pic of the ingredients, but the writing is so tiny


----------



## DoDo

My parachute coconut oil has come in. Mmm that coconut smell! I missed it! It is back and I will not wander away again from my favorite brand of coconut oil !


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My goal this year= learn to cornrow


----------



## SlimPickinz

Last night I detangled with a lot of olive oil but I woke up too late to wash it out. Now I see my mistakes when dealing with my hair in its natural state.

I need to start M&S. I want to use grease though so I need to look at the grease thread. My bun is super smooth even though I barely brushed it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I wonder how long it will take me to make it to BSL once I'm fully natural.  I'm hoping 2 years but that might be ambitious...?

I am going to be a colored natural.  My hair can handle color, just not relaxers.  My hair was at its longest when it was natural and colored. I love color.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I know I'm over my hair when I been rocking a sock bun for two days after not washing for two weeks, wash my hair, and put it back in the sock bun. Didn't feel like twisting or braiding it for an out style. Takes too long even though it only takes hour. Definitely looking forward to getting it cut.


----------



## Prettymetty

I think it's time to dry shampoo my hair. It has been straight for a week now and it's starting to feel oily. (I haven't used any oils, but when my hair is straight the natural oils travel quickly to the ends)


----------



## Prettymetty

Is it sad that the highlight of my day is going to Target? My brother got me a gift card so I'm gonna get some hair stuff. I think I will get coconut oil, a new leave in and a deep conditioner


----------



## havilland

ImanAdero said:


> I did shampoo the hair... Could that be it? I didn't know that lol.   I'll try the ACV rinse too v
> 
> Anywho, another small complaint... I don't know WHY I thing bangs wold be a good idea in summer. I mean I'm definitely cute (lol), by my forehead is HOT! Lol
> 
> I need to start strong my life together. The next weave will be a Crly one... With hair OFF my face... By I'll do that in August/September most likely.



how's your scalp?


----------



## Beany

I have a $50 gift card itching to buy hair products. I'm gonna resist, I think...hope


----------



## naija24

I can't believe I'm going on 5 months post. Longest stretch since I can remember. I kind of want to see just how long I can go before using heat on a regular basis. I really want to see my length come fall. I'd be so happy to be CBL. 

I think I'm already sl but my new growth is shrinking my progress.


----------



## ImanAdero

havilland said:


> how's your scalp?



Still itchy... But I haven't really done anything since posting for full disclosure lol. I plan to use my oil mix tonight... Which is jojoba, tea tree oil, rosemary essential oil and teeny bit of castor oil... I'm gonna see if massaging that on my scalp helps any. I plan to wash probably Saturday/Sunday night so it's just over a full week with the sew in. 

But I'll try the ACV rinse. When you use ACV, what mix do you use? And how do you do it? Like Naptural85's method? (If you've seen it)


----------



## GettingKinky

Flat irons are magic!  When I get my hair flat ironed it's smooth, shiny, and bouncy and it doesn't revert (except the roots because I workout a lot). I'm almost tempted to get a really good flat iron and learn to do it myself. 

But...  I'm afraid to try doing it more often and have a setback.


----------



## mz.rae

Yeah.... I think I'm going to bow out of this no heat thing. I think I'm just going to blow dry my hair out for the rest of the summer and leave it at that.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Allandra, I tried pm'ing you but he wouldn't go through... I had some questions about when you had a bob haircut. Do you mind answering them please?


----------



## curlyTisME

In need of a deep conditioning session! Guess I'll get to it.


----------



## Allandra

tapioca_pudding said:


> @Allandra, I tried pm'ing you but he wouldn't go through... I had some questions about when you had a bob haircut. Do you mind answering them please?


@tapioca_pudding

Of course not.  I won't be up much longer.  So, if I don't get to them tonight, I'll answer them tomorrow.  You can leave your questions in this thread.


----------



## SlimPickinz

mz.rae said:


> Yeah.... I think I'm going to bow out of this no heat thing. I think I'm just going to blow dry my hair out for the rest of the summer and leave it at that.


mz.rae what happened?


----------



## whiteoleander91

Man, I was really wanting to wait until tomorrow to do my protein hair masque, but my hair was not having it! I'm soo sleepy  is there such thing as being moisture sensitive? My hair gets over moisturized very quickly. I might have to pick up some more Giovanni 2chic Brazilian Keratin & Argan Oil condish  I need to extra up my protein for awhile, my curls were kinda droopy today.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think this mousse flaked because I shouldn't have dandruff


----------



## Prettymetty

So I just tried this Loreal Extreme Repair serum for split ends.  I kinda like it. The pump has 2 sides and only a tiny bit comes out of each side with each pump. One side us red, the other is clear. The smell is light. It goes on smooth and doesn't weigh my hair down. Houston I think we solved a problem! This will be my serum when my hair is blown out


----------



## girlonfire

mz.rae said:


> Tried a twist out again, and I really dont think I will be doing these for awhile. They take so long to take out and I hate how my ends rub together when taking them down. Will definitely just stick to braid outs, I always get big hair the first day I do braid outs and my ends don't rub together.



You could try flat twist outs. Take down time is much quicker. What do you mean when you say your ends rub together, can you elaborate?


----------



## girlonfire

I'm in love with the tangle teezer.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My TWA is slowly turning into a BA. No more Wash n gos soon.


----------



## Meritamen

I hope that by this time next year I will finally have BSL hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91

For the past few months I've been using Suave Daily Clarifying shampoo. When I first tried it, I didn't like it, but now I'm really loving it :3 it really makes my scalp feel great, like I can feel every little trickle of water and every little strand of hair move when I use it lol. Makes my hair feel very light. It gets my hair squeaky clean (literally! ), but it feels so soft and and awesome at the same time. Good stuff.

I'm so tired I'm kinda delirious lol. Trying to stay awake long enough so that my hair has a good chance to air dry before I go to bed.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

cant sleep


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Allandra thank you so much!!  So I am strongly considering getting a bob haircut this weekend... Did you really love your cut? Did you find it hard to style during the week unless you used heat? Did you ever do braid out styles, how did those turn out? Sorry for so many questions, I just want to make sure I've thought it thru before I make a final decision! I'm between SL and APL so I don't have a TON of hair to cut, but I'm used to the length and being able to pin it up etc. So I'm just wondering how you managed with it. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Beany

Opened my last bottle of Tresemme naturals nourishing condish (old formula)


----------



## curlyTisME

Decided to follow the hair plan I had when I first BC'd. I'm over everything I've been doing recently.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

6 months down , 6 months to go.  I'm kind of proud.  I have never did this much protective styling in my entire time being natural.

9 weeks on and 2 weeks off.


----------



## spellinto

I have a hair haul today  among my purchases I bought the aphogee pro vitamin leave in.  Some parts of my hair were crispity crunchity today (result of bad airdrying) and I ran out of my reg leave in...when I sprayed the aphogee leave in I pleasantly surprised at the amount of slip and moisture! Have my hair in a cross wrap now before I go to work, can't wait to see what my hair looks like when I take it down.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Going to henna today.  Wasn't going to but was doing SO Alma and made a mistake and opened Mine. Was suppose to do next week but Oh well.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think iou scalp itching never it's dirty or pass wash day is in your head. Had I not known I'm a day late it wouldn't be itching. My scalp was itching so bad I thought I would have inflammed bumps on my scalp. Then all of a sudden it stop.  Kept me up for a bit


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Got my hair cut appointment moved from the 11th to the 2nd. 

Yyeessssss!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Getting ready for my long day. About to cowash,  henna for like 6 hrs and deep condition after for 20 minutes and then I might ponytail roller set again and sit under the dryer this time and wrap it. I got some new plastic rubber bands so they shouldn't pop and I should get a smoother set with no kinks


----------



## Lilmama1011

Or I might do a regular rollers because it days quicker under the dryer.  Because I could of sworn last time that I was under the dryer for almost 2 head and it was still slightest damp on some parts


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was thinking of washing every two weeks to reduce manipulation but the once of week is working for me. My hair has gotten so much thicker.  Don't fix what ain't broken


----------



## Lilmama1011

Washing was a breeze.  Fresh relaxers make washing a breeze


----------



## PerFicMsFit

I got Senegalese Twists 3 days ago and my scalp is already itchy! This can't be life! I need a solution so I can survive the next 8 weeks.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Trying to decide what challenge to join


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just applied the henna. Rinsing it out at 7. I still say application isn't easy at all .  With the henna being on your hair it's clumping the hair making it hard to part and apply. I think I'm going to get a good stain because it was out  like ten hours releasing color


----------



## Prettymetty

Lilmama1011 said:


> Washing was a breeze.  Fresh relaxers make washing a breeze


Cowashing freshly relaxed hair was a breeze. I loved being able to feel my scalp. Now my hair is so thick it's hard to even touch my scalp lol #naturalhairproblems


----------



## Lilmama1011

Ends feel lovely and thick while washing my hair.  Nice and smooth.  Months ago I didn't think my ends could look good by cutting the minimum.  I'm seeing my hair reach a stepping stone every relaxer . I'm mad I didn't do this in high school.  My hair could have easily been to waist length.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I figured out how to keep my hair straight with a bump without wrapping .  Two pin curls.  It actually draws it up more so it always looks fresh and extra tucked. Not for someone who likes to show length. I done care about that.  As long as it's really three


----------



## Lilmama1011

I went from nl (cut hair to get rid of thin ends)to apl in 6 months . But I have hair anorexia because my hair still doesn't seem long. But not like I wear it bone straight


----------



## naija24

Lilmama1011 said:


> I went from nl (cut hair to get rid of thin ends)to apl in 6 months . But I have hair anorexia because my hair still doesn't seem long. But not like I wear it bone straight



Do you have progress pics?


----------



## Lilmama1011

naija24 said:


> Do you have progress pics?



In can you see a difference thread


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I want some Kemi Oyl....


----------



## Duchess007

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I want some Kemi Oyl....



Wow, I remember using that back in the day. I need to look up the ingredients...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JaneBond007

With all the Chinese piracy out here, how can we be sure we are getting true Dominican products if we order from BNY and the like?  I want to try the Kanechom and SiliconMix but want to make sure I'm getting real Kanechom.


----------



## Allandra

tapioca_pudding said:


> @Allandra thank you so much!!  So I am strongly considering getting a bob haircut this weekend... Did you really love your cut? Did you find it hard to style during the week unless you used heat? Did you ever do braid out styles, how did those turn out? Sorry for so many questions, I just want to make sure I've thought it thru before I make a final decision! I'm between SL and APL so I don't have a TON of hair to cut, but I'm used to the length and being able to pin it up etc. So I'm just wondering how you managed with it.
> 
> Thank you!!


tapioca_pudding

YES I really loved my asymmetrical Bob (layered in the back) hair cut, and I still do.

No, I didn't find it hard to style (with or without heat) - it was cut in an actual style.

No, I haven't done braid out styles since doing this hair cut because I love the way it looks as it is.

I didn't care about not being able to pin my hair up because I was happy about having it cut in an actual style.

HTH.


----------



## Destiny9109

Prettymetty said:


> Anyone else notice that Chi silk infusion changed the recipe? It used to be a golden color and now it's clear. The ingredients have changed a lot. The new version is paraben free. Fortunately it feels the same and it smells the same. I wanted to take a pic of the ingredients, but the writing is so tiny



I feel like I'm the only one who noticed it. I haven't used it in over a year now, they know they were wrong for that one. I can't find the old formula anywhere, the new one doesn't work at all for me.


----------



## Destiny9109

Old formula:
Cyclomethicone, Dimethiconol, Dimethicone, C12-15 alkyl Benzoate, Panthenol, Ethyl Ester of Hydrolyzed Silk, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance, D&C Yellow 11, D&C Red 17, Zinc Oxide, Titanium Dioxide, Mica, Boron Nitride Powder.*


New formula:
Cyclopentasiloxane, Cyclotetrasiloxane, Dimethiconol, C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate, Phenoxyethanol, Hydrolyzed Silk, Hydrolyzed Corn Protein, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Parfum (Fragrance), Benzyl Benzoate, Butylphenyl, Methylpropional, Hydroxyisohexyl 3-Cyclohexene Carboxaldehyde, Hexyl Cinnamal, Citronellol, Coumarin, Linalool, Geraniol, Yellow 11 (CI 47000), Red 17 (CI 26100) 80-5563-A.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm just about to rinse this dc, long day I tell you


----------



## Lilmama1011

If I didn't have to wait for this henna to set it's color I would sleep in the dc


----------



## LaVgirl

Gotta figure out a way to retain my length whilst wearing my hair out more often. For the last 3 years of my hair journey, I PS'ed like crazy and this summer for some reason, I've been loving wearing my hair out stretched ... the only thing is I'm worried I won't retain my length this way and I need to make TBL by Dec 2014. Sigh.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Went under dryer for 1 hr and some were still damp  so I pin curled it. I will wrap tomorrow


----------



## spellinto

Lilmama1011 said:


> Ends feel lovely and thick while washing my hair.  Nice and smooth.  Months ago I didn't think my ends could look good by cutting the minimum.  I'm seeing my hair reach a stepping stone every relaxer . I'm mad I didn't do this in high school.  My hair could have easily been to waist length.



Lilmama1011 what do you do to preserve your ends?


----------



## Lilmama1011

spellinto said:


> Lilmama1011 what do you do to preserve your ends?



spellinto I do low manipulation styles. I mostly wear curls for a week,  braidouts,  and twistouts so I don't have unnecessary breakage during daily styling. I Also did box braids with my hair every week and put into a "bun"( did a ponytail and didn't pull it all the way through )so occasional protective style.  But I never let my hair get dry most importantly. I moisturize every strand during washing day and seal and every three days I would remoisturize and seal. But everyday I seal especially in curls because that causes less frizz. I'm always conscience about my hair.  I never let my hair touch cotton and because my hair stay in curly styles it always hangs above my shoulders so not dragging against my  clothes. I think it's my overall regimen


----------



## lovelycurls

Am really Loving the box braids, new look!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lookingforkeona

I dyed my hair today then deep conditioned it and used cantu strengthen and repair, coconut oil and Lisa's hair elixir and my hair is so soft.

I used Garnier Olia hair dye, it's oil powered.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Pin curling made it it harder to wrap my hair and it didn't wrap so smoothly like last week


----------



## Sholapie

I've decided to do long term protective styles until next spring


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think this will be the last week with straight hair. I don't like having an occasional broken hair(s) from manipulation of styling hair daily.  I like combing once a week


----------



## Katrice

Lilmama1011 said:


> spellinto I do low manipulation styles. I mostly wear curls for a week,  braidouts,  and twistouts so I don't have unnecessary breakage during daily styling. I Also did box braids with my hair every week and put into a "bun"( did a ponytail and didn't pull it all the way through )so occasional protective style.  But I never let my hair get dry most importantly. I moisturize every strand during washing day and seal and every three days I would remoisturize and seal. But everyday I seal especially in curls because that causes less frizz. I'm always conscience about my hair.  I never let my hair touch cotton and because my hair stay in curly styles it always hangs above my shoulders so not dragging against my  clothes. I think it's my overall regimen



What do you use to moisturizer and seal ?


----------



## Lilmama1011

Katrice said:


> What do you use to moisturizer and seal ?



Katrice before I was using as I am leave in and sealing with grapeseed oil. Now I'm using cantu moisturizing curl activator cream (has a lot of slip) and Africa's best oil (it has several natural oils mixed up,smells nice and 1.99 at Walmart)


----------



## SlimPickinz

I don't know why I'm sitting here watching Malinda Williams YouTube videos. They are short and to the point & I'm thoroughly enjoying them


----------



## curlyTisME

Why did I stop using the Curls creme brûlée moisturizer?!


----------



## Lilmama1011

curlyTisME said:


> Why did I stop using the Curls creme brûlée moisturizer?!



It was crap to my hair. Dried it out. I think it was the aloe vera juices. 5 minute later and hair was sooo dry


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Gonna head to Sally's and pick up a protein treatment and some shears. Noticed a lil bit of breakage and split ends. Ain't nobody got time for that.

Will continue to refrain from henna-ing for the time being because I wanna wear a couple of my half wigs. At least a couple inches of my hair will match lol. I will miss thee lover..


----------



## flyygirlll2

Sometimes I forget I have certain products until I go through my stash smh. I forgot I had BRB Chai Hair Tea. I clarified and now I'm sitting with the hair tea and Milcreek Keratin on my hair under a foil cap. I've been shedding like crazy lately so I needed something to help combat that.  I haven't washed my hair in over 2 weeks cause my work schedule coupled with moving has been hectic. I need to get it together.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

I must stop having SO take my LCD/hair pics because he's never around when I want to upload them. I have pics from months ago that should have been posted! 

Eh can't put it totally on him, I see him almost everyday


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My back hurts.


----------



## curlyTisME

My hair looks dry but the BF said it looks good! Oh well!


----------



## Destiny9109

Aqua / Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Chloride, Glycerin, Amodimethicone, Cetyl Esters, Paraffinum Liquidum / Mineral Oil, Sodium PCA, Parfum / Fragrance, Methylparaben, Trideceth-6, Olea Europaea Oil / Olive Fruit Oil, Cocos Nucifera Oil / Coconut Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hexyl Cinnamal, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Chlorhexidine Dihydrochloride, Benzyl Salicylate, Linalool, Benzyl Benzoate, Silk Amino Acids, Limonene, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis Extract / Sweet Almond Fruit Extract, Xanthan Gum.

^^These are the ingredients to Mizani Moisturfusion Silk Cream Conditioner, I have always wondered how well it worked, but never purchased because of the ingredients. I decided to try it because it was on clearance at Jcpenney's. I've used it three times, and it is wonderful! I was discriminating big time lol. Now here I am looking online to order the biggest bottle there is.

I want to try the matching shampoo also


----------



## CaliiSwagg

The longer my hair gets the less I want to be bothered with it. Ugh


----------



## faithVA

I need to stop putting things in unmarked jars and bottles. I go back to it and then I'm scared to put it on my head and end up throwing it away. I need to figure something out.


----------



## Lilmama1011

CaliiSwagg said:


> The longer my hair gets the less I want to be bothered with it. Ugh



I notice I have try to be that much careful in detangling and it can take long. That's why sometimes I wonder why I want longer hair as well. But I do: look:


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wonder what oil I will use next. I'm using Africa's best with many natural oils and a nice fragrance but the fragrance isn't natural so. Idk I'm always picking at something


----------



## oneastrocurlie

CaliiSwagg said:


> The longer my hair gets the less I want to be bothered with it. Ugh



I'm remedying the same feeling with a hair cut


----------



## PlainJane

Even though I learn majority of everything from LHCF, I learned a great deal from this site including how to cornrow. http://www.chocolatehairvanillacare.com/?m=1 
It's a site created by a mom (Caucasian) who adopted an African American child and it has a lot of great information.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My side hurts and I don't know why.


----------



## curlyTisME

I need a moisturizer that works for my hair! Is that too much to ask for?! I don't know whether to use a cream, butter, oil, leave in...I don't know.


----------



## curlyTisME

Lilmama1011 said:


> It was crap to my hair. Dried it out. I think it was the aloe vera juices. 5 minute later and hair was sooo dry



I remember! Used it last night my hair felt like straw today. Toss!


----------



## atlien11

So i went to Sephora and purchased the Deva Curl Low Poo and Deva Curl Deep Conditioner, and a Wen Spray leave in. I only did this because i am in New York for two weeks and didn't want to pack my good stuff and take up room in my suitcase. 

I have every intention on returning everything i bought 

I wanted to try all of this line out without committing to it. Don't judge erplexed


----------



## Holla

PlainJane said:


> Even though I learn majority of everything from LHCF, I learned a great deal from this site including how to cornrow. http://www.chocolatehairvanillacare.com/?m=1
> It's a site created by a mom (Caucasian) who adopted an African American child and it has a lot of great information.




I'm impressed that this White woman knows more about Black children's hairstyles than some Black women (including celebs ).  The post about cutting hair at a 45 degree angle to keep the curl was informative. I like the kid's twist out.


----------



## mz.rae

SlimPickinz said:


> @mz.rae what happened?


Sorry I'm just now see this, but I think the no heat thing was doing more harm than good. I'm not sure for some reason when I wear my hair in it's natural state it seems more fragile and breaks easier. And I am tired of finding little knots in my head from where the shed hair wraps around a strand of hair. I do think I am going to just stick to wash and go's.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

In all this hair journey stuff, I can't be more thrilled to have all boys.


----------



## Lissa0821

My niece did a perm rod set to my hair over the weekend and told me a truth I really didn't want to hear but knew it was the truth.  I have suffered some thinning in my crown area that has ongoing for a while.  She said, the thinning is coming from stress and not my last relaxer touch up like I thought.    I have decided to lay off relaxer for a while and I have already started the process of getting rid of the stress in my life.  

I will doing perm rods, flexi rod and buns for the rest of the year.  My hair will be in protective styles for the remainder of the year.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lissa0821 said:


> My niece did a perm rod set to my hair over the weekend and told me a truth I really didn't want to hear but knew it was the truth.  I have suffered some thinning in my crown area that has ongoing for a while.  She said, the thinning is coming from stress and not my last relaxer touch up like I thought.    I have decided to lay off relaxer for a while and I have already started the process of getting rid of the stress in my life.
> 
> I will doing perm rods, flexi rod and buns for the rest of the year.  My hair will be in protective styles for the remainder of the year.



I stay thinning in my crown. Smh I feel your pain.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Allandra thank you! I actually did get my hair cut over the weekend.. I'm getting used to the shorter length; she had to take more in the back to get the angle right, so there are some layers in the back that are one inch (which hurt my feelings lol).  Everyone loves it so far but I"m just getting used to it. It's much shorter than the pic I posted; I'll try to post pics in a few minutes.

Here are a couple pics (I blanked my face out)


----------



## whiteoleander91

it's so pretty! I love your hair color, too. It looks so healthy tapioca_pudding


----------



## MzRhonda

tapioca_pudding  Beautiful!


----------



## tru4reele

PinkSunshine77 said:


> My side hurts and I don't know why.



Bladder infection?


----------



## curlyTisME

I want some new oils to try. Sweet almond oil was a favorite of mine when I first transitioned.


----------



## flyygirlll2

tapioca_pudding said:


> Allandra thank you! I actually did get my hair cut over the weekend.. I'm getting used to the shorter length; she had to take more in the back to get the angle right, so there are some layers in the back that are one inch (which hurt my feelings lol).  Everyone loves it so far but I"m just getting used to it. It's much shorter than the pic I posted; I'll try to post pics in a few minutes.  Here are a couple pics (I blanked my face out) http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa298/deelishus823/ff325a55-43aa-4a22-bc6b-38d4d9fe65f3_zpsfeafb3a1.jpg http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa298/deelishus823/4333bb42-27e1-4866-8fd4-46b272438513_zps1262d83d.jpg



That cut is nice. Looks pretty and healthy. I wish I could be that bold and cut like that.


----------



## Holla

I saw a picture of me from January 2013 and I was thrilled!  My hair has grown so much even with major trims along the way.    I don't do progress pics like I should and my hair grows super slow but I am happy to know that I am retaining a good amount even with random chops along the way.  I thank God that I am doing something right. 

I am going to keep up my flat ironed hair for the summer. I will moisturize like crazy in between flat ironing.  Cowash daily and heavy sealing to up my moisture level so that straightening won't be as harmful.


----------



## Allandra

tapioca_pudding

Did you get it cut because you wanted it cut?  Thx for sharing the pics, looks good.



tapioca_pudding said:


> Allandra thank you! I actually did get my hair cut over the weekend.. I'm getting used to the shorter length; she had to take more in the back to get the angle right, so there are some layers in the back that are one inch (which hurt my feelings lol).  Everyone loves it so far but I"m just getting used to it. It's much shorter than the pic I posted; I'll try to post pics in a few minutes.
> 
> Here are a couple pics (I blanked my face out)
> http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/...5-43aa-4a22-bc6b-38d4d9fe65f3_zpsfeafb3a1.jpg
> 
> http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/...2-27e1-4866-8fd4-46b272438513_zps1262d83d.jpg


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Allandra, yes I did! I wanted something different plus I had bun-breakage (breakage in my crown and nape from wearing buns each day).  Its a bit shorter than I anticipated but I'm adjusting.  I'm not fully natural yet so I still have some straight ends to deal with.. this definitely put me closer to fully natural, though.  Just deciding how I'm going to handle the grow out, if I'm going to maintain the cut and keep clipping off relaxed ends, or just let it all grow out and chop when I'm ready.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

whiteoleander91, MzRhonda, flyygirlll2thank you all so much!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

tru4reele said:


> Bladder infection?


 no under my rib cage on the right was bothering me. I'm good now though


----------



## Adiatasha

I think this sew in has to be in for 14 weeks...


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm sitting here with my hair out and I turn my head and feel hair brushing on my back and assuming it my shirt. But Nope it's my hair. My hair seems longer in person than in pictures. I am so proud of my hair.  Next week low manipulation styles and occasional protective.  I had a little fun with it out for about to be 2 weeks. But I don't want any mechanical damage or care to see my daily shedded  hair


----------



## SlimPickinz

Lilmama1011 if you don't give it up. Your hair is long  it may not be LHCF long down to your booty but it's long! 

The Aussie moist shampoo is very good. I had to shampoo twice because I used way too much oil for my HOT. But it didn't strip my hair the way TJ's spa nourish does. I'm going to dilute the shampoo next time I wash & apply it only to my scalp.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SlimPickinz said:


> Lilmama1011 if you don't give it up. Your hair is long  it may not be LHCF long down to your booty but it's long!
> 
> The Aussie moist shampoo is very good. I had to shampoo twice because I used way too much oil for my HOT. But it didn't strip my hair the way TJ's spa nourish does. I'm going to dilute the shampoo next time I wash & apply it only to my scalp.



Aww: blush:  I might give it a try SlimPickinz but now I don't use shampoo until relaxer time which is every 3 months and clarify with acv rinse once a month.  Unless SO gets it


----------



## curlyTisME

It's growing I know it!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why does it take so long to ship from NY to NJ? Umm, to save on shipping... I can take the train across the dirty water fah my products!

sigh, its not like I can use them right now but so what!


----------



## kupenda

I just hit APL! Im not getting too excited cuz I may bust a vein in my head. But omg I'm so happy! FIRST TIME EVER!


----------



## ImanAdero

Adiatasha said:


> I think this sew in has to be in for 14 weeks...



You can go that long?! Mine has been in about a week and a half and although I love the style I'm already like... "Scalp! Where art thou?!"


----------



## Bibliophile

As long as you've been in business you're still playing that 30-60+ day wait for hair butters game?! Why have this huge "clearance sale" if you didn't have the products on hand? You're no "Spring Chicken" in this business; PayPal dispute sent.


----------



## Prettymetty

I bought some liquid collagen from Ross yesterday. It says to take a tablespoon every night before bedtime. I think it improves the appearance of skin, hair and nails. Some have reported weight loss benefits (I read a bunch of reviews after I bought it). If I like the results I will buy more. Ross always has good stuff


----------



## Adiatasha

ImanAdero said:


> You can go that long?! Mine has been in about a week and a half and although I love the style I'm already like... "Scalp! Where art thou?!"



Girl... Things just keep coming up and I need a full day to take down this sew in and wash this here head!!!!  The timing is not in the cards though.

Yeah my stylist does a great construction and base for her weaves so they can last as long as you want.


----------



## PJaye

Today, I tried out a new DC.  It has nice ingredients, but didn't look like anything special in the container.  Even though it applied very nicely, I remained skeptical.  However, when I rinsed that bad boy out...whoo wee!  My hair felt soft, smooth and ultra moisturized.  I just went to the vendor's site and added 4 jars to my cart.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

PJaye

And the DC is? Acquiring PJ minds would like to know lol.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I have a child that cannot keep his hands off my stuff! It is so mutha freaking annoying! No matter where I hide it, or how high I put it, he finds it. Either breaks it or loses it. I'm about to freakin' explode! Now something of very high value is missing and I know where I left it, and oh big surprise it's missing and I'd better find it :/ I'm huffing and puffing right now. Now I have to sit here and think, where would a 3 yr old put it UGHHH


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Oh and you think "oh spank him" his skin is made of like, alumimum tf.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Picked up some castor oil today and will be applying to scalp probably every three days.  Hair isn't thinning but want to keep it that way along with taking my biotin gummies.  Also picked up some new clips so I can use for parking my hair in four because the clips used for rollersetting are to small and I was pulling hair ocassionally.The other one had an exposed opening that caught hair in it. And the third one teeth was deep into my hair and I had to rock it back and forth to get out and not pull out hair.  The new ones are huge and very long in length so I will be grabbing nothing but clip hopefully this will be fine


----------



## emada

Wish I could find a nice summer hat that fit over my head and hair!


----------



## naija24

Just realized I'm 5 weeks off from my original BC date and now I realize that I cannot big chop ever again. It's too stressful :O


----------



## ChasingBliss

Got a blow out two weeks ago that became the death of my natural strands. This B, burnt my hair UP. Now it's breaking all the time. I am so mad about this. Ive done protein treatments to no avail. My daughter said I messed up with I went straight from wash to blow dryer without sitting under the hood first with rollers. She said it was probably more intense heat because it was wet. SO now I pay. 

If this is keeps breaking I will do a big chop again as short as I can go....and start over. And them ladies willl NEVER EVER see me and my hair again.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

PJaye said:


> Today, I tried out a new DC.  It has nice ingredients, but didn't look like anything special in the container.  Even though it applied very nicely, I remained skeptical.  However, when I rinsed that bad boy out...whoo wee!  My hair felt soft, smooth and ultra moisturized.  I just went to the vendor's site and added 4 jars to my cart.



Well.... What is it??? Lol

I'm about a week from my cut appointment. Wish it was tomorrow. I pinned about five pics today to show her how I want it. I almost wanted to pin how I don't want it. Sorry but Kinkycoilly-whatshername when she got her cut was one of the "don't want" pics.


----------



## bosswitch

Some of my hair still hasn't reverted from the BKT I got in Sept 2013, even with repeated salt rinses  Looks like I have BC and grow out my hair again. Might have to braid/weave it up until I get to a length where I'll be comfortable with wearing it out.

Stay away from Liquid Keratin Gold BKT  This thing will snatch the hair right from your scalp


----------



## Lilmama1011

bosswitch said:


> Some of my hair still hasn't reverted from the BKT I got in Sept 2013, even with repeated salt rinses  Looks like I have BC and grow out my hair again. Might have to braid/weave it up until I get to a length where I'll be comfortable with wearing it out.
> 
> Stay away from Liquid Keratin Gold BKT  This thing will snatch the hair right from your scalp



Smh.......


----------



## curlinterrupted

Seems like 3 years of being natural is the equivalent of just really getting started


----------



## caliscurls

bosswitch said:


> Some of my hair still hasn't reverted from the BKT I got in Sept 2013, even with repeated salt rinses  Looks like I have BC and grow out my hair again. Might have to braid/weave it up until I get to a length where I'll be comfortable with wearing it out.  Stay away from Liquid Keratin Gold BKT  This thing will snatch the hair right from your scalp



Completely agree on the Liquid Keratin Gold BKT. I tried that one several years ago before relaxing and my hair looked extremely thin afterwards. I can say I probably used too high of heat, but I'd never use it again. I can totally tell the difference between it and QOD. QOD Max Organiq didn't compromise my hairs integrity.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Can't wait to go into low manipulation this week until 12 weeks post.  I will continue to only do straight for one or two weeks. Straight and manipulation is th's ish besides showing length but I refuse to hack my retention off


----------



## PJaye

EnExitStageLeft said:


> PJaye
> 
> And the DC is? Acquiring PJ minds would like to know lol.



EnExitStageLeft

Please, forgive me.  The product in question is Bobeam's Condish.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

PJaye said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Please, forgive me.  The product in question is Bobeam's Condish.



Reaaalllyy? I love her shampoo bars and hair oil.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

PJaye

Bobeam Huh?  I've never really looked into that line. Let me mosey over there and take a gander.......


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Imma need to have a full ponytail by atleast 1 1/2-2 yrs natural.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yeah, you sent me my tracking number on the 22nd. So, why is it, that it just left your town tonight?

See, I thought you were in NY. I forgot your happy tail was in NJ too, literally 15 minutes AWAY and its going to take 3 days to get my item.

Lets just see how much the shipping actually cost when it arrives.


----------



## ckisland

I'm almost 4 months post

WOW! Just WOW 

And I finally took update pics. . . not that there's much to see yet


----------



## whiteoleander91

ckisland said:


> I'm almost 4 months post
> 
> WOW! Just WOW
> 
> And I finally took update pics. . . not that there's much to see yet



where da pics


----------



## lookingforkeona

HOW DO I RID MYSELF OF THIS DISEASE? I haven't really seen the effects of my HIH syndrome but I know it's chronic. I did find my first loose hair today that didn't have a bulb attached to it.  And I think it does make my coils tangle at the ends too.
Anybody else have severe HIH and has gotten rid of it?


----------



## lookingforkeona

HOW DO I RID MYSELF OF THIS DISEASE? I haven't really seen the effects of my HIH syndrome but I know it's chronic. I did find my first loose hair today that didn't have a bulb attached to it.  And I think it does make my coils tangle at the ends too.
Anybody else have severe HIH and has gotten rid of it?

(my left hand retreated back into my head as soon as I finished typing this. It's kinda like a thumbsucker)


----------



## Lilmama1011

lookingforkeona said:


> HOW DO I RID MYSELF OF THIS DISEASE? I haven't really seen the effects of my HIH syndrome but I know it's chronic. I did find my first loose hair today that didn't have a bulb attached to it.  And I think it does make my coils tangle at the ends too.
> Anybody else have severe HIH and has gotten rid of it?
> 
> (my left hand retreated back into my head as soon as I finished typing this. It's kinda like a thumbsucker)



Just know your sucking up all the moisture when you do it. That's how I don't touch so much. When I do touch a lot I'm at home and can remoisturize and seal


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm so ready for textured styles


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just sprayed my hair with Shea moisture mist and put twowrap and go rollers. We will see if this is a alternative to wrapping and other forms of preserving the hair straight


----------



## SlimPickinz

I'm getting ready and I check the weather. It said 90% humidity... Excuse me? What?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Half the people claiming 3s ain't nowhere near 3s...just saying


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Ain't nothing wrong with being type 4 although I find the typing system to be another way to divide us as people.


----------



## JJamiah

It doesn't matter what anyone claims,  just focus on your hair.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

and if you're going to address me @ me. If you don't like what I type, go on and click ignore, or block because I'm going to say and type WHATEVER I WANT.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Pink is the best color ever.


----------



## JJamiah

I think the reason my hair is falling out is the medication I am on. ..I didn't link it together until now. .. :-(... Probably was too sick to care until now


----------



## JJamiah

And I can say what I want. You don't like it you're free to do the same boo.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

JJamiah said:


> And I can say what I want. You don't like it you're free to do the same boo.



if YOU HAVE something to say you can quote me. other than that, you're being ignored. It's online, no need to be a ****ing coward.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

need some moisturization


----------



## JJamiah

Awwww name calling you are so cute. *** with that ghetto ish! You need to grow up...


----------



## PinkSunshine77

God I'm tired. I have to go out but I sure don't want to.


----------



## SuchaLady




----------



## JJamiah

Lolololol...


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I'm used to it. It happens all the time. Everyone else can voice their opinions, when it's *ME* someone always has something to say about it. No problem.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

PJaye said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Please, forgive me.  The product in question is Bobeam's Condish.



I just got some of this in a swap last week.  Sad thing is my hair wont be loose for another 4 weeks, LOL.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I think that Green Tea Aphogee stuff was the cause of my hard hair last week. My hair is soft as butter right now.


----------



## charmtreese

curlinterrupted said:


> Seems like 3 years of being natural is the equivalent of just really getting started


 
 I know how you feel!!! That's why I'm going to officially start my NHJ at year 3.   



lookingforkeona said:


> HOW DO I RID MYSELF OF THIS DISEASE? I haven't really seen the effects of my HIH syndrome but I know it's chronic. I did find my first loose hair today that didn't have a bulb attached to it.  And I think it does make my coils tangle at the ends too.
> Anybody else have severe HIH and has gotten rid of it?



 This is me too!!! I'm not sure what Im feeling for, but my fingers are always touching my NG.  I've been keeping my hair in twist and wearing them up so the ends are somewhat safe, this has helped a little.  But when I get home, It's own...fingers all up in my head!!! 

 When and if you find a cure please PM me.


----------



## faithVA

charmtreese said:


> I know how you feel!!! That's why I'm going to officially start my NHJ at year 3.
> 
> 
> 
> This is me too!!! I'm not sure what Im feeling for, but my fingers are always touching my NG.  I've been keeping my hair in twist and wearing them up so the ends are somewhat safe, this has helped a little.  But when I get home, It's own...fingers all up in my head!!!
> 
> When and if you find a cure please PM me.



All of this sounds like me. I'm going to start counting my journey this August 

I also have HIH. I didn't have this issue when I was relaxed but I love to feel the waves in my hair, so I am constantly rubbing my roots. And when my hair is out I am always finding a curl to twirl. I need to just keep my hair up. 

Please keep me in the loop for the cure. The only things that have helped me keep my hands out of my hair is when my hair is super greasy or sticky. I hate sticky


----------



## SlimPickinz

I need to buy some stockings & stretch them out. I need hair ties ASAP!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Vendor was nice enough to upgrade my conditioner from a 8oz to a 16oz.  I cant complain about that.  The shipping amount wasnt on the label though, lol.


----------



## ckisland

whiteoleander91 said:


> where da pics



 
I updated in the TWA thread

BC


Now


----------



## Lilmama1011

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I think that Green Tea Aphogee stuff was the cause of my hard hair last week. My hair is soft as butter right now.



At least you found it. I saw it in the bss and didn't know it was so high up in protein.  I thought it was light or medium protein PinkSunshine77


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Lilmama1011 said:


> At least you found it. I saw it in the bss and didn't know it was so high up in protein.  I thought it was light or medium protein PinkSunshine77



yes I was wondering why my hair was feeling so hard and dry  so I can't use that often at all.


----------



## whiteoleander91

ckisland hooray!! bettah come correkk next time

Your hair looks great!! that's a lot of growth! Pretty soon your going to be smacking ppl in the face with your big fluffy fro


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I have 4 more days of inversion and I don't know if I'm going to make it. Now I know why I usually slack off the last part of the week.


----------



## ckisland

whiteoleander91 said:


> ckisland hooray!! bettah come correkk next time
> 
> Your hair looks great!! that's a lot of growth! Pretty soon your going to be smacking ppl in the face with your big fluffy fro



Hahaha!!!! You right! I haven't been on this side in awhile, so I forgot LOL!! Thank you!! I've been feeling like my hair was growing slow, until I look at my BC pics where I was bald! And this is completely shrunken, so it's not doing so bad


----------



## whiteoleander91

ckisland said:


> Hahaha!!!! You right! I haven't been on this side in awhile, so I forgot LOL!! Thank you!! I've been feeling like my hair was growing slow, until I look at my BC pics where I was bald! And this is completely shrunken, so it's not doing so bad



Girl, quit playing. Your progress is great  keep us updated! _all_ of us  not just your TWA besties *hmph* :3


----------



## PinkSunshine77

soon us ladies in the TWA phase will have a BAA haha mine is getting there


----------



## ckisland

whiteoleander91 said:


> Girl, quit playing. Your progress is great  keep us updated! _all_ of us  not just your TWA besties *hmph* :3



Thank you! And  at TWA besties! You know I'm not trying to hide my pics from you . How are you doing by the way?


----------



## whiteoleander91

ckisland said:


> Thank you! And  at TWA besties! You know I'm not trying to hide my pics from you . How are you doing by the way?



I'm doing great! I'm slowly getting used to not doing my hair on a daily basis. I think my summer growth spurt might have started, here's hoping for some great summer progress lol. I might get back into doing inversion. My crown looks kinda thin, to me :/ How are you?


----------



## curlyTisME

Loved my twist out today. My hair feels really moisturized. 

OAN: I'm too lazy to retwist tonight. Shame on me.


----------



## meka72

I really want to cleanse my hair 2X/week but I don't think that's going to happen


----------



## Philippians413

Well...um...this is creative.


----------



## Prettymetty

This dry shampoo smells so goood!! I can wear my hair straight for at least another week now


----------



## Lilmama1011

Philippians413 said:


> Well...um...this is creative.



Smh........


----------



## alove15

I finally got the hang of parting for a roller set! Plus how to roll upwards to stretch the roots. Next I plan to try out some of the old school pincurl and roller patterns I found online.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

My scalp has been itching since the 3rd day after getting Senegalese Twists. After 10 long days, I washed my hair with diluted Pureology Hydrate Shampoo and deep conditioned with diluted Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Curl Moisturizing Conditioner. Right now, I am trying an Apple Cider Vinegar rinse for the first time to help with itchiness. I added 2 tablespoons of ACV to 16 ounces (2 cups) of distilled water and sprayed it on my scalp. Should I rinse the ACV out or not? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Lilmama1011

PerFicMsFit said:


> My scalp has been itching since the 3rd day after getting Senegalese Twists. After 10 long days, I washed my hair with diluted Pureology Hydrate Shampoo and deep conditioned with diluted Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Curl Moisturizing Conditioner. Right now, I am trying an Apple Cider Vinegar rinse for the first time to help with itchiness. I added 2 tablespoons of ACV to 16 ounces (2 cups) of distilled water and sprayed it on my scalp. Should I rinse the ACV out or not? Decisions, decisions...



So do some don't.  I do


----------



## PerFicMsFit

PerFicMsFit said:


> My scalp has been itching since the 3rd day after getting Senegalese Twists. After 10 long days, I washed my hair with diluted Pureology Hydrate Shampoo and deep conditioned with diluted Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Curl Moisturizing Conditioner. Right now, I am trying an Apple Cider Vinegar rinse for the first time to help with itchiness. I added 2 tablespoons of ACV to 16 ounces (2 cups) of distilled water and sprayed it on my scalp. Should I rinse the ACV out or not? Decisions, decisions...





Lilmama1011 said:


> So do some don't.  I do



Lilmama1011 I ended up rinsing it out after 30 minutes. My scalp feels amazing, but these twists no longer look fresh! Win some. Lose some.


----------



## curlyTisME

The BF won't give me a scalp massage! Think I'll eat his chicken wings for a late night snack! Lol


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Might have to toss the Tresemme Be Curly...after a month straight my hair feels coated and little tangled at the ends. Sigh. The search continues for a TJ's Nourish replacement. 

Might try Devacurl...


----------



## Embyra

Been eyeing up the ouidad curl cowash for a few months now .....

Tempted.... But I need to see more reviews ....


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm getting my hair bleached tomorrow. I'm excited yet nervous. I had my hair bleached when I cut it and my hair that was bleached has been doing fine (not fried or damaged if anything that I can see). I want heavy highlights this time (all over) and I hope that I can still maintain my health with them. If not I guess I will be cutting again.


----------



## Fotchygirl

gabulldawg said:


> I'm getting my hair bleached tomorrow. I'm excited yet nervous. I had my hair bleached when I cut it and my hair that was bleached has been doing fine (not fried or damaged if anything that I can see). I want heavy highlights this time (all over) and I hope that I can still maintain my health with them. If not I guess I will be cutting again.


Oh lawd! That is one thing I'm sure I'll never do. You are a brave one!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I could do some twists..but I'm too lazy


----------



## SuchaLady

I might do a bob. Or maybe a shoulder length style weave.


----------



## Sholapie

I couldn't find joico moisture recovery treatment balm so bought the conditioner instead for a DC, it was totally meh. Ended up buying 2 treatment balms online and using the conditioner for cowashing and it really impressed me  I hope it doesn't beat my trememme naturals because it is way too expensive for a cowash conditioner (when I cowash most days)


----------



## curlyTisME

Sholapie said:


> I couldn't find joico moisture recovery treatment balm so bought the conditioner instead for a DC, it was totally meh. Ended up buying 2 treatment balms online and using the conditioner for cowashing and it really impressed me  I hope it doesn't beat my trememme naturals because it is way too expensive for a cowash conditioner (when I cowash most days)



I couldn't find it either, where did you order from(please share)?


----------



## Sholapie

curlyTisME said:


> I couldn't find it either, where did you order from(please share)?



ebay. I couldn't find it there last time I looked but I struck lucky this time around


----------



## Adiatasha

Sooooo y'all think I could do a weave take down in 6 hours?


----------



## curlyTisME

Sholapie said:


> ebay. I couldn't find it there last time I looked but I struck lucky this time around



Off to eBay I go!! Thanks!!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I need a safe for my things in this house.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I need a safe for my things in this house.



Hair items???????


----------



## SlimPickinz

Lilmama1011 said:


> Hair items???????


 I would hope so since this is the hair RT.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I'm going to the salon next week for a cut. I hope I don't cut too much off.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SlimPickinz said:


> I'm going to the salon next week for a cut. I hope I don't cut too much off.



Watch them and show them with your fingers how much you want cut off. When you watch them you put pressure on them. Don't let them turn you away from the mirror SlimPickinz


----------



## SlimPickinz

I want it short. Lilmama1011 my hair is near WL. I may chop it blunt at BSL. But if I'm feeling myself that day I may get it shorter.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SlimPickinz said:


> I want it short. Lilmama1011 my hair is near WL. I may chop it blunt at BSL. But if I'm feeling myself that day I may get it shorter.



O wow good luck


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just did my first protective style and took a picture (I did another one but didn't take a picture weeks ago ). It might look crappy to some but if you know me on here I'm known for doing only curls and basically low manipulation styles like box braiding my hair 








I think it would of been Fuller if airdried


----------



## whiteoleander91

very pretty Lilmama1011  it looks very feminine


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think I will try using protein  (even if medium or light protein) once a month to see if it will cut down on the few broken hair I get. It's not excessive but why wait til it gets that way. I always do stuff in advanced to avoid major problems


----------



## Lilmama1011

That's what I get for half looking. I picked up a suave Rosemary and mint conditioner and said I was avoiding cones and slowly but surely finishing off the rest of the other conditioners. What do I see when I read today before putting it in my closet?  A cone! smh I do like the way it feels on my scalp, a bit refreshing


----------



## lookingforkeona

Lilmama1011 said:


> That's what I get for half looking. I picked up a suave Rosemary and mint conditioner and said I was avoiding cones and slowly but surely finishing off the rest of the other conditioners. What do I see when I read today before putting it in my closet?  A cone! smh I do like the way it feels on my scalp, a bit refreshing



What's a cone?


----------



## lookingforkeona

I think my hair wants to go back to cowashing every day. It just feels better/softer when I do. I wash it every other day now and the day between has me anxious for the softness after a wash.


----------



## Lilmama1011

lookingforkeona said:


> What's a cone?



Any ingredient that ends with cone or xane . It's synthetic and makes your hair feel smooth and appear shiny and moisturize but it suffocates the strands and scalp by blocking out moisture . It causes buildup over time.So it's important you clarify them out. Some love cones and are successful with using them because they clarify.  I clarify but still want to stay away from cones anyway.  They are Also in all heat protectors.  They provide a barrier from the heat and coats the hair lookingforkeona


----------



## Lilmama1011

lookingforkeona 
Cones to avoid 
CETEARYL METHICONE*,CETYL DIMETHICONE*,DIMETHICONE,DIMETHICONOL, and STEARYL DIMETHICONE

Gentler cones 
AMODIMETHICONE,CYCLOMETHICONE/CYCLOPENTASILOXANE, and TRIMETHYLSILYLAMODIMETHICONE

Water soluble cones (can be dissolved by water)

BEHENOXY DIMETHICONE and STEAROXY DIMETHICONE


----------



## Lilmama1011

Even though it has the gentler cone in suave, I still don't want to make it a habit


----------



## lookingforkeona

Lilmama1011 said:


> Even though it has the gentler cone in suave, I still don't want to make it a habit



Thanks for all the info. Just looked at my fave Pantene Curl Perfection conditioner has one of the ones to avoid in it.

Do you know any without cones or alcohol?


----------



## Lilmama1011

lookingforkeona said:


> Thanks for all the info. Just looked at my fave Pantene Curl Perfection conditioner has one of the ones to avoid in it.
> 
> Do you know any without cones or alcohol?



Tresemme naturals ( I love this one) and Aussie moist.  It's a few lookingforkeona  and all alcohols aren't drying. Some are fatty natural alcohols. You can look it up . I will be back with conditioners without cones. You have to watch out for some in shampoos as well


----------



## Lilmama1011

lookingforkeona 

Alcohols good vs bad

http://www.theupperhand.com/beautytipsblog/alcohol-in-hair-products/

Coneless conditioners 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=196051


----------



## Lilmama1011

Going to try the scrunching method when I get some new growth.  I hope it won't be a usual disaster when I try something new lol 

Watch "HOW TO SCRUNCH RELAXED HAIR" on YouTube
HOW TO SCRUNCH RELAXED HAIR: http://youtu.be/RdGmbF5zs4E


----------



## lookingforkeona

Lilmama1011 said:


> lookingforkeona
> 
> Alcohols good vs bad
> 
> http://www.theupperhand.com/beautytipsblog/alcohol-in-hair-products/
> 
> Coneless conditioners
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=196051



Thank you! Gonna pick up some tomorrow!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Finally put my hair in twists for a twist out. Blah. Took me an hour and a half because my twist outs look the best when my twists are on the smaller side. 

If anything, it just reaffirmed that I'll be keeping my appointment to get this tapered cut.


----------



## Sholapie

just tried Hawaiian silky curl activator on a small section and first impressions are good


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Sholapie said:


> just tried Hawaiian silky curl activator on a small section and first impressions are good



Girl I love that stuff!


----------



## Sholapie

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Girl I love that stuff!



Where has it been all my life! lol the smell is amazing and the hold is really good, I may toss my ecostyer to the side


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I'm really enjoying my cut so far.... as long as it's straight lol.  I'm 2% worried about heat damage on the natural sections, but not too much because I keep my heat decent, I use a heat protectant, I deep condition and my hair isn't super prone to heat damage from my past experience.  Every time I've washed my hair, it's curled back up so far.  I still need to figure out an alternate style, but when it's flat ironed, flipped and fabulous..??? Baby.... can't tell me nothing.   My bf thinks it's hella sexy.


----------



## JJamiah

Hairstyle challenged right now. ..


----------



## ChasingBliss

JJamiah said:


> Hairstyle challenged right now. ..


 

Always try to mind your words at 11:11. I know it seems silly but those numbers represent manifestation moments.  I know... soo off topic and not everyone believes in this stuff. 



I think my hair is gettnig back on track. I will not be doing ANYmore heat for a loooong timie. Especially not from the Dom Salons.


----------



## JJamiah

ChasingBliss said:


> Always try to mind your words at 11:11. I know it seems silly but those numbers represent manifestation moments.  I know... soo off topic and not everyone believes in this stuff.
> 
> I think my hair is gettnig back on track. I will not be doing ANYmore heat for a loooong timie. Especially not from the Dom Salons.



Ok.... wow.  I have never heard of that.  Now I am going to read into it.  Thanks hun.


----------



## veesweets

Clearly I'm not looking in the right place cause I can't find a vendor that sells simple flax seed gel? I was trying not to make any myself. 
Maybe I'll just try aloe vera gel again for now.


----------



## youwillrise

no matter how much my hair actually grows, it rarely ever looks like it when it's in it's shrunken state and part of me likes that.  i like deceiving people with it.  i like wearing it shrunken one day and then coming in with it stretched out another day.  it's the fun of natural hair to me.  it amazes me how much some people's hair shrinks.  looking all 1 inch long shrunken and then stretch and it's BSL.  my own shrinkage isnt THAT dramatic lol (at least i dont think so), but i think it's cool.  anyway...that's my spiel on that. 

i was just using coconut oil on my hair and the dog kept coming over because he smelled it...was scratching at my leg and everything.  greedy dog!  lol


----------



## caliscurls

Wishing I was at home so I could wash my hair...it's the one day I get to play in it.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I just picked up the Carmel Treatment hoping it can tame and make this 4c NG more manageable. I also have never been so undecided about what to do with my hair..... This crazy


----------



## Prettymetty

I hope this braidout turns out ok...


----------



## Lilmama1011

I eat meat everyday and eggs so I really think I can get away with once a month protein


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I have come to the conclusion that, even though in braids, reflecting, my hair likes just about everything (except waxes). Therefore, I am expanding my hair care needs and will only avoid parabens. Welcome to my life cones, sulfates, mineral oil, and petroleum/petrolatum. 

This will make it so much easier to buy things on the ground instead of ordering everything.


----------



## mzpurp

On Sunday, I used the tension method to blow my hair out and twisted after.  Hair came out too cute and big! Loved it! Just retwisted and put some oil on my hair maybe twice during the week and it's still soft!

Thinking I may have to do this more often! 

youwillrise, you're right! My hair always looks so short and I've been natural for 3yrs! This week's hair has been big and beautiful and I know ppl at work are like "where did she get all that hair!"


----------



## heirloom

I think its time to end this transition. I was in jumbo twists for nearly three months and my relaxed ends have basically melted off


----------



## Sholapie

I want to purge my hair product stash (to make room for more) but I keep thinking I might need something I get rid of. I have things like aphogee 2 step, aphogee 2 min and phyto organics chelating shampoo from my relaxed days which I have no intention of using any time soon but feel I may need in the far future...am I becoming a PJ and a PH (product hoarder lol)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm getting faux locs in August. Just found a reliable natural hair stylist in Harlem.

I dont know jack about Harlem though, lol.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

3 Ladies close to me are now transitioning to natural. One of which is an old co-worker. We were talking about styles and she told me I should check out Naptural85. I was like "oh girl, I know who that is...she has nice hair and the cutest family". After we hung up the phone, I was thinking...did I really just act like I know this girl personally?? LMBO


----------



## Lilmama1011

lulu97 said:


> 3 Ladies close to me are now transitioning to natural. One of which is an old co-worker. We were talking about styles and she told me I should check out Naptural85. I was like "oh girl, I know who that is...she has nice hair and the cutest family". After we hung up the phone, I was thinking...did I really just act like I know this girl personally?? LMBO



Lol, it be like that sometimes lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

This protective style will not be my go to until it gets longer.  I took it down to moisturize and seal because one pin was pinning one side and I saw little hairs in my hands.  Seems like it is ripping my ends. I'm so mad because I thought this was something I could do


----------



## Lilmama1011

I thought the box braids I was doing was ruining my ends but it wasn't.  When I went to dust after relaxing two weeks ago my ends looked pretty good.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Just got done shampooing, deep conditioning, and applying my styling products. My hair smells like cake batter/frosting lol. I used my buttercream moisturizing hair creme today as a leave-in.

When I was applying my styling products, I stretched a curl and my hair is really growing. When my hair is shrunken and fluffy it's easy to forget how long it really is. This is one of those days when I am really in love with my hair and with being natural. IDK, I've just really been enjoying being curly lately.

I'm happy with my "every other day" regimen, but now I think I might try to do my hair every 2 days. When the weather starts getting cooler I think I will only do my hair twice a week. It's funny, b/c when I was newly natural I felt like I would be a daily co-rinse/wash and go-er forever lol.


----------



## Vshanell

My hair seems so much drier in the summer than winter. It's weird cuz you'd think it would be the other way around.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have buildup and I don't know what it is. It's so early to have it. Either the mousse or castor oil. I'm using regular castor,  not Jamaican or castor


----------



## bluevalentine

I haven't washed or cowashed my hair all week. This is a world record since going natural. Hmmmm. It might have something to do with the products I'm using or the fact that I'm slacking on working out. I'm thinking both.


----------



## Angelbean

Finally found a place that sells slippery elm powder locally so I will pick up some on Monday!


----------



## curlyTisME

My flat twists will remain until next week if I can help it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I had a dream three front left said had a patch that was broken off. I'M scared to take off my scarf


----------



## Lilmama1011

Could be some left over henna as well that caused buildup


----------



## Lilmama1011

Wash day. I was going to clarify but I will wait until my typical fourth week just get the scalp more when cowashing


----------



## Lilmama1011

I decided to add castor oil to my deep conditioners instead of directly to the scalp


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think three "buildup" was castor oil I previously put on my scalp the day before that didn't soak in because I don't see it anymore


----------



## LivingInPeace

I bought the V05 clarifying conditioner and I'm eager to use it next week.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I need to wash my hair...but I dont want to wash my hair..


----------



## Lilmama1011

Anybody relaxed and love their denman or bootleg denman for detangling?


----------



## Lilmama1011

I might do this on wet hair after washing 

Watch "Quick and Easy Protective Hairstyle" on YouTube
Quick and Easy Protective Hairstyle: http://youtu.be/YsCfA34Atfc


----------



## rileypak

I need to stay off Minimalist Beauty's blog posts about herbal hair cleansers.
I'm over here with 2 mock carts full of clays, powders and herbs ready to go while grand delusions of mixing my own hair cleansers are swirling in my head. 
And I know I'm not a mixstress/kitchenista [tried, it went terribly TERRIBLY wrong]


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011 said:


> Anybody relaxed and love their denman or bootleg denman for detangling?



Lilmama1011, I know you asked to hear from those that love theirs. I hate mine. Yanked my hair out something serious.


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> Lilmama1011, I know you asked to hear from those that love theirs. I hate mine. Yanked my hair out something serious.



divachyk I think I will hate Mine as well. I did the every other row thing and took the others out but something is telling me don't do it. My hair doesn't like manipulation as is.


----------



## curlyTisME

Lilmama1011 said:


> divachyk I think I will hate Mine as well. I did the every other row thing and took the others out but something is telling me don't do it. My hair doesn't like manipulation as is.



Hated it too. I swear it used to tear my strands. I took rows out too, no benefit.


----------



## Lilmama1011

curlyTisME said:


> Hated it too. I swear it used to tear my strands. I took rows out too, no benefit.



I'm not going to attempt then


----------



## atlien11

Yeah...so I'm NOT adding salt to my conditioner.


----------



## MsKinkycurl

I tried a gelatin protein treatment last night and accidently fell asleep. After rinsing and conditioning with AOHSR my hair feels stronger but needs more moisture. The treatment was stronger than I thought it would be.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011 said:


> divachyk I think I will hate Mine as well. I did the every other row thing and took the others out but something is telling me don't do it. My hair doesn't like manipulation as is.





curlyTisME said:


> Hated it too. I swear it used to tear my strands. I took rows out too, no benefit.





Lilmama1011 said:


> I'm not going to attempt then



Lilmama1011 curlyTisME, I took rows out too with absolutely no benefit.  



atlien11 said:


> Yeah...so I'm NOT adding salt to my conditioner.



atlien11, salt is an excellent way to recover from protein overload. Otherwise, I don't use it. I kinda believe frequent use would cause split ends / mid shaft splits from the few gritty pieces that fail to dissolve.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

rileypak said:


> I need to stay off Minimalist Beauty's blog posts about herbal hair cleansers.
> I'm over here with 2 mock carts full of clays, powders and herbs ready to go while grand delusions of mixing my own hair cleansers are swirling in my head.
> And I know I'm not a mixstress/kitchenista [tried, it went terribly TERRIBLY wrong]



I LOVE her blog! I was just reading her posts on DIY mineral make-up a few hours ago.


----------



## LaBelleLL

I used my denman once. It's not for me. Ripped out too much of my hair. 

OAN I have a bunch of Miss Jessie sample products...those packets that they also sell apparently. 

Last weekend and by accident I used their sulfate shampoo. It was only while in the shower  and after I had put it in my hair that I realized the shampoo had sulfates in it. My hair was so dry throughout the week. I threw the rest of the packet away.

Today I literally smelled like Downy. I tried out their Pillow Soft Curls last night. Braided my hair and unbraided my hair this morning. They say it's supposed to preserve your hair while softening it. Acts like a fabric softener. The cream didn't do much for me except give me major shrinkage. I preferred my hair the day before when it was frizzy and old hair moisterized and sealed with qhemet and shea mix. 

Tonight I put in some curly meringue and braided my hair. I'll see what it will look like in the AM. 

I tried one other packet before this and I forget which one it was. So far I have been all around disappointed. I was never a fan but bc I received free packets of every current MJ product I thought id give it a try. Their stuff is greasy and just sits on my hair. I don't think any of their products nourishes the hair which is super important for natural hair to look and feel really nice and beautiful. The MJ line just seems like one big gimmick.


----------



## rileypak

BranwenRosewood said:


> I LOVE her blog! I was just reading her posts on DIY mineral make-up a few hours ago.



BranwenRosewood I :heart2: her blog too! I found it due to skincare stuff but I love her hair care posts too now. It is filling my head with all these DIY thoughts. My 2 mock carts from earlier are still up & I'm still thinking about hitting pay now 

Maybe I can make these ayurvedic & herbal powders work...maybe it's just food stuff I can't DIY (my experiment with avocado, yogurt, banana, & honey [all different occasions] went so wrong)


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I love Frasier. I think it's the funniest show ever.


----------



## lookingforkeona

I just want my hair to feel like a cloud of pillows when I touch it. 
Getting a shower filter soon. I just moved and I feel like the water is harder here.
On my hair and my skin.


----------



## curlyTisME

I'm at work and all I want to do is seal and crawl into bed.


----------



## ckisland

whiteoleander91 said:


> I'm doing great! I'm slowly getting used to not doing my hair on a daily basis. I think my summer growth spurt might have started, here's hoping for some great summer progress lol. I might get back into doing inversion. My crown looks kinda thin, to me :/ How are you?


whiteoleander91
I'm all late responding. My bad . 
Yay for the summer growth spurt!!! I'm waiting for mine too, but it's more of a fall spurt. August to October is when I get the most growth. . . if I remember correctly. I hope your crown's okay. It might be time to pull out the JBCO . I'm doing fine. Got plans to move at the end of August, when school starts up again, and transfer in the spring, so I'm excited to be moving to a new city (even if it's close by) .


----------



## Embyra

Coloured washed deep conditioned with my boo gpb

Used elasta qp clear gel I tried it once years ago I can't remember what it was like so trying it again lol


----------



## heirloom

I'm officially natural and even though my hair is really short right now I love it. Im not sure if its the adrenaline thats making me feel this way, hopefully this feeling lasts.


----------



## whiteoleander91

ckisland said:


> whiteoleander91
> I'm all late responding. My bad .
> Yay for the summer growth spurt!!! I'm waiting for mine too, but it's more of a fall spurt. August to October is when I get the most growth. . . if I remember correctly. I hope your crown's okay. It might be time to pull out the JBCO . I'm doing fine. Got plans to move at the end of August, when school starts up again, and transfer in the spring, so I'm excited to be moving to a new city (even if it's close by) .



ckisland gaahhh, I'm so happy for you!! I'm graduating in December, and I can't wait to be able to move out and start my life. After the recent hard water thread, I looked at a hard water map of the US and it seems that I'm in either "very hard water" or "hard water" territory lol. So I think I will try using hard water shampoo for a while and see if that improves my crown. I have a huge thing of castor oil that I can use for scalp massages! I really hope it helps. It's so cool how we can know exactly when our growth spurts start. I guess mine is more like mid-late summer spurt, your's is a late summer-fall spurt, and there are ppl with winter/spring growth spurts. It's cool how you start to learn so much about your hair as you take care of it.


----------



## ckisland

whiteoleander91 said:


> ckisland gaahhh, I'm so happy for you!! I'm graduating in December, and I can't wait to be able to move out and start my life. After the recent hard water thread, I looked at a hard water map of the US and it seems that I'm in either "very hard water" or "hard water" territory lol. So I think I will try using hard water shampoo for a while and see if that improves my crown. I have a huge thing of castor oil that I can use for scalp massages! I really hope it helps. It's so cool how we can know exactly when our growth spurts start. I guess mine is more like mid-late summer spurt, your's is a late summer-fall spurt, and there are ppl with winter/spring growth spurts. It's cool how you start to learn so much about your hair as you take care of it.



YAY for graduating this fall !!! I've been in for a minute, but I better be done next fall  . Have you thought about getting a shower filter? And I totally agree about the growth spurt thing!! I had no idea that my hair had a "growing season" until I went natural


----------



## missjones

I'm done with wash and gos until I get my hair shaped and/or it gets longer.


----------



## felic1

I had some crown damage. I attributed it to being without a shower filter for the 10 months I went without one at mama's house last year.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I think it's time to go back to my wigs. My hair is getting too long for wash n gos. I can't braid though..so what do I do with this curly fro under my cap? I did like, 3 french braids going back and wet my hair, tied it down. It's flat enough I guess. I don't know what I'm going to do when my hair gets even longer.


----------



## whiteoleander91

ckisland said:


> YAY for graduating this fall !!! I've been in for a minute, but I better be done next fall  . Have you thought about getting a shower filter? And I totally agree about the growth spurt thing!! I had no idea that my hair had a "growing season" until I went natural



you will get out! keep trucking!! I would love either a filter or a water softener. Filter is probably cheaper lol. I really need to do something b/c I think my skin is suffering, too (I have pretty bad eczema). Is a filter enough to help with really hard water?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I think it says a lot about your character when you can admit your faults. I definitely can.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I was going to flat iron my Italian Yaky unit to wear for my test tomorrow at the college, but it's big, it's kinky..I'm loving it..I do think I'm going to do a braid out to look like the picture below though. I hope it turns out the same.


----------



## curlyTisME

Might retwist tonight and heavy seal. Wash day is Friday!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think I might incorporate thicker sealants  after moisturizing and sealing with an oil on wash days because it seems to give me a very subtle natural shine that seems more moisturized


----------



## Babysaffy

That awkward moment when you realise you have a visible grey hair at the crown of your head when looking in the bathroom mirror at work at the end of the day after you've been walking round all day feeling like you're the **** with your braidout of fire 

That even more awkward moment when you're trying to remove it with your bare hands in the work bathroom and two co workers, one black and one white, are looking at you wondering what the heck you're doing...


----------



## Lilmama1011

Babysaffy said:


> That awkward moment when you realise you have a visible grey hair at the crown of your head when looking in the bathroom mirror at work at the end of the day after you've been walking round all day feeling like you're the **** with your braidout of fire
> 
> That even more awkward moment when you're trying to remove it with your bare hands in the work bathroom and two co workers, one black and one white, are looking at you wondering what the heck you're doing...



Lol........


----------



## Lilmama1011

I can't wait to go coneless again,  it just makes me feel good doing it.  Not that I have a problem using them


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just took hair down and sprayed a couple of mists of the Shea moisture mist on the front two sections that are twisted and pinned down , took a little of the Hollywood cream and put some on my ends and put the rest on the two twist and other hair and sealed with Africa's best oil mixture and put scarf on. This protective style works for me


----------



## AgeinATL

Officially 20 months post on Saturday. I cannot believe that I am almost 2 years post relaxer. I cannot wait to celebrate that transitioning milestone and do another mini chop. No plans to BC anytime soon. Just growing out my relaxer and trimming as I go. Currently at full MBL/grazing WL after last trim.


----------



## rileypak

AgeinATL said:


> Officially 20 months post on Saturday. I cannot believe that I am almost 2 years post relaxer. I cannot wait to celebrate that transitioning milestone and do another mini chop. No plans to BC anytime soon. Just growing out my relaxer and trimming as I go. Currently at full MBL/grazing WL after last trim.




Congrats AgeinATL 

I celebrate every weekly milestone


----------



## AgeinATL

rileypak said:


> Congrats @AgeinATL
> 
> I celebrate every weekly milestone


 
rileypak

Thanks sis! Girl, I was celebrating every week up until about a year post.  Once I passed a year, I started counting in months! I must say that I am shocked that my hair is actually coorperating. It really isn't as unmanagable as I have always been told it is. I hope your transition is going well!


----------



## sgold04

Every time I go to Whole Foods, someone asks me for advice about their hair. Every.single.time. lol.  I don't mind, I'm honest with them and tell them I'm still trying to figure out my own mane, and we end up striking up a long convo. I feel like I need business cards for every site and youtuber that has helped me learn.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Putting up pictures on here is a killer,  keeps crashing my . My protective style I'm currently in


----------



## rileypak

AgeinATL said:


> rileypak
> 
> Thanks sis! Girl, I was celebrating every week up until about a year post.  Once I passed a year, I started counting in months! I must say that I am shocked that my hair is actually coorperating. It really isn't as unmanagable as I have always been told it is. I hope your transition is going well!



I made 33 weeks post this past Friday. It is going well so far. Tension blow drying has helped *significantly* along with a few tweaks in the stash.
Otherwise, I'm just taking it one wash day at a time


----------



## Forever in Bloom

sgold04 said:


> Every time I go to Whole Foods, someone asks me for advice about their hair. Every.single.time. lol.  I don't mind, I'm honest with them and tell them I'm still trying to figure out my own mane, and we end up striking up a long convo. I feel like I need business cards for every site and youtuber that has helped me learn.



sgold04

Same thing happens when I go into the hair care section at Target. It usually happens when I'm on a lunch break. I can usually catch them looking from my peripheral vision. I don't even have to make eye contact before I hear, "Excuse me..."
I don't mind helping, but if I'm running errands I'm usually in a rush.


----------



## GettingKinky

I don't know why I spend so much effort trying to wear my hair down. I look so much better with it up. And I always know what it's going to look like at the end of the day when I wear it up.


----------



## Tonto

I feel like my hair is not growing anymore, I feel like I hit a plateau. It seems like I stopped at BSL and nothing else is happening. I bleached and colored my hair but my hair was not breaking and I’m taking good care of my hair. I feel like I’m going back to the inversion method, bamboo tea, and I will try to take some multi vitamins. I eat whole foods, exercise everyday so hopefully I’ll get to Mid back length in no time *crossing fingers*


----------



## lookingforkeona

I think olive oil made my hair really tangled. About to go wash it out. Weird


----------



## mz.rae

Straightened my hair on Saturday, but by Sunday night I was over having my hair straight. I think I'm getting to the point where I'm over straight hair. It's too hot and humid and my hair always catches on my clothes or other inanimate object. Anyways I rewet my hair and did a wash and go, using Cantu leave in, coconut oil hair grease, and curls gel. Really like how the grease made my wash and go look. I haven't used grease in years but will keep this in rotation.


----------



## Embyra

Can I get semi perm colour on my hair twice a week apart ?
I know it doesn't lift colour so I'm just wondering :look

I done loreal casting creme gloss and I'm thinking of putting a brown on top of the shade I done last weekend ...


----------



## krissyhair

Yes I've got a good hair day. Yesterday I rinsed with water, detangled with suave naturals coconut conditioner and sealed/styled with grease to bun it up for the day.

Today I misted it completely wet finger combed in sections and moisturized with Carol's Daughter lite hair milk. My fine hair is shiny, soft and my soul is glowing lol.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Sitting here waiting to take this test and all I can think about is "are my curls popping in the back"


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm secretly jealous of fast growers. So not a secret anymore lol


----------



## curlyTisME

Flexirods are my new friend!


----------



## SlimPickinz

When you're reading reviews on amazon and it's clearly an LHCF member because she's using terms like LOC, chelating & clarifying.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SlimPickinz said:


> When you're reading reviews on amazon and it's clearly an LHCF member because she's using terms like LOC, chelating & clarifying.



They have other hair forums as well


----------



## SlimPickinz

Lilmama1011 said:


> They have other hair forums as well


 I know.


----------



## Platinum

It's been 5 weeks since I started my locs. I'm starting to get bored with my hair. I'm back to ear-length (due to shrinkage) so I'm limited on the number of styles to try. Im thinking about dyeing it a medium or light brown color.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

It's hair cut day! Yay! I'm kinda nervous though. Not about it being short. I've done short relaxed hair. But never short natural hair.


----------



## atlien11

Im really excited about going to the Natural Hair Show in New York on July 19 (even though i live in atlanta but i missed the show there bc i was in new york ). 

But i watched a promo video and it looks...i dunno... a little too much like "battle of the textures" to me. Maybe too much shea butter and "I'm a natural hair nazi" for my taste. Even though i am now natural, I think I'm gonna go in my long flowing mermaid weave just to piss everybody off and not look like everyone else .

If i turn up missing, you know what happened 

I could give a rip about the classes. Im going to check out all the products i can't get on the ground. I will be arriving onsite with an empty suitcase


----------



## oneastrocurlie

cwmarie said:


> It's hair cut day! Yay! I'm kinda nervous though. Not about it being short. I've done short relaxed hair. But never short natural hair.



Annnnd my appointment was moved bc the stylist had a family emergency. I know things happen but I'm so bummed. I wore this wack puff to work bc I was getting it done. Appointment got moved to two weeks from now. Ugghhh.


----------



## claud-uk

Lilmama1011 said:


> Putting up pictures on here is a killer,  keeps crashing my . My protective style I'm currently in



Lilmama1011 - cute!


----------



## Philippians413

Lilmama1011 said:


> Putting up pictures on here is a killer,  keeps crashing my . My protective style I'm currently in



LOVVVEEE!!!!!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Canceled my hair appointment because it's 90 degrees. I might wait until September if the heat keeps up like this.


----------



## Prettymetty

I saw a youtube review for a dominican conditioner and I almost bought it. I mean she had me convinced lol. I decided against it. I just don't have the time, money or patience for a "maybe". I will stick to what I know works. It was called Kanechom brazilian goat milk


----------



## spacetygrss

13 years as a natural and I'm still amazed at how much conditioner my hair sucks up! Jeesh!


----------



## iVR

So my retarded tail couldn't remember the difference between Cassia and Henna.  So I put Cassia in my hair two days in a row and only figured out today that it wasn't Henna. -_-  face palm


----------



## Cattypus1

Prettymetty said:


> I saw a youtube review for a dominican conditioner and I almost bought it. I mean she had me convinced lol. I decided against it. I just don't have the time, money or patience for a "maybe". I will stick to what I know works. It was called Kanechom brazilian goat milk


I saw the same review...I bought the goat milk and cocoa, too.  I mix them because the scent is kind of strong but I love them both!  I mixed some up for my friend and she loves it, too.  She wants more!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My plan was to keep my twists in until my vacation, then get braids and then straighten my hair for maintenance when I got back.  But my twists are not holding up as I'd like and I've been invited to events where it would be better if my hair was straight.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I'm so annoyed. I don't even care about my hair right now.


----------



## SlimPickinz

http://youtu.be/B0xn_Q_VDe0
I want to do this to my hair right now!!!!


----------



## curlyTisME

Blow out and flat iron was a success! Fresh ends excite me. I came straight home moisturized lightly and sealed and rolled it up with flexirods.


----------



## Prettymetty

I want to try a bantu knot out


----------



## naija24

Why do some black women in the hair space look down on relaxers and not on hair color? Both are chemicals that process your hair. Is it okay to color your hair forever but not relax? 

I wish people would just let us be with our hair decisions.


----------



## spacetygrss

naija24 said:


> Why do some black women in the hair space look down on relaxers and not on hair color? Both are chemicals that process your hair. Is it okay to color your hair forever but not relax?
> 
> I wish people would just let us be with our hair decisions.



naija24:

Because Black women haven't traditionally been discriminated against (or had derogatory comments made about) their hair color. As a result there isn't the same social stigma to coloring ones hair.

I do agree with your last statement though. People should worry about their own hair and leave other folks alone.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

SlimPickinz said:


> http://youtu.be/B0xn_Q_VDe0
> I want to do this to my hair right now!!!!



yasss that's hot


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I'm some kind of over this heat and humidity. I'm also thankful I don't have to worry about reversion. Keeping hair straight in this weather was always a tragedy for me.


----------



## alex114

I'm literally LOLong at my own PJ addiction. Ever since I found Shea Moisture, Belle Butters, and 2 komaza care sprays I use, I've been good, and it's been months, so I KNOW I'm good. But I'm literally itching to start trying a new line or product..... I just can't.....


----------



## Destiny9109

I'm not sure I care for the concept of a buy 2 get 1 free sale.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wish my hair on my head grew as fast as the hair on my chin.


----------



## curlyTisME

shawnyblazes said:


> I wish my hair on my head grew as fast as the hair on my chin.



Or my lip!!


----------



## meka72

shawnyblazes said:


> I wish my hair on my head grew as fast as the hair on my chin.



I thought that was just me an my moma. And that chin hair is skrong too!


----------



## Prettymetty

I am getting pretty good at this bunning thing! I'm in the summer bun challenge, but I also work at a restaurant so my hair is always pulled up


----------



## SuchaLady

An entire eight months of progress


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> An entire eight months of progress



Wow that's a little bit


----------



## ImanAdero

SuchaLady said:


> An entire eight months of progress



Love the way your color grew out!

Anywho- Jesus be a hold on this wallet with all these 4tj of July sales! I need to DECREASE no increase my stash!


----------



## SuchaLady

ImanAdero said:


> Love the way your color grew out!  Anywho- Jesus be a hold on this wallet with all these 4tj of July sales! I need to DECREASE no increase my stash!




This ain't my hair!  She's a beauty blogger.


----------



## PlainJane

Question...does my scalp start itching after one week because it's dry or dirty? 

I used to think its dirty, but now I'm starting to think its dry....


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> This ain't my hair!  She's a beauty blogger.



Lol Because I was feeling bad for saying it was a little bit lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

PlainJane said:


> Question...does my scalp start itching after one week because it's dry or dirty?
> 
> I used to think its dirty, but now I'm starting to think its dry....



Idk, I think it's in my head because mine itch the day before it's wash day


----------



## Napp

I t has been 2 years since my last relaxer. So why am I still at SL/ CBL?!?!! My  armpits are like eons away. Oh my gosh, this will be that last time I cut my hair shorter than full apl.


----------



## SuchaLady

Think I'm gonna do a regular bun this week. They're always high. Maybe in the middle of my head with a side part.


----------



## SuchaLady

I wonder if the CON Argan Oil relaxer is any good. I :heart2: their Argan oil line.


----------



## bosswitch

caliscurls said:


> Completely agree on the Liquid Keratin Gold BKT. I tried that one several years ago before relaxing and my hair looked extremely thin afterwards. I can say I probably used too high of heat, but I'd never use it again. I can totally tell the difference between it and QOD. QOD Max Organiq didn't compromise my hairs integrity.



Glad to know I was not the only one! My hair was silky, smooth, and straight but after 2 weeks I'd get like 4 inch balls of shed hair on wash day. I stopped washing my hair for a bit cause I couldnt stand seeing all that hair go  Now if I straighten my hair I have to wear clip ins to avoid gettting embarrased by my see through hair.

In hindsight I shouldve chosen QOD and applied it at home, but I was in a time crunch and needed to do something from the salon quick.  I think I'm going to make a thread to warn ladies away from this product.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

As soon as the conditioner touched my hair, my scalp felt sooooo much better!!!


----------



## aviddiva77

I noticed I had a lot of SSK and split ends (probably due to me not moisturizing and not wearing my scarf. I was going through some thangs). So I did a really good deep condition and flat ironed my hair so I can trim it. LAWD. My nape had FINALLY reached BSL. And then I realized I had to cut about 3/4 inch off. I cried. 

BUT I realized my hair can go past APL I just need to take care of it better so I can retain it.


----------



## curlyTisME

Grow hair grow!


----------



## Philippians413

I wish all my favorite 4-9 oz. products came with the option of ordering a bigger size like maybe 16oz's.


----------



## Ogoma

I am bidding gels adieu except when I want a braid out with hold and that is almost never.  This is really a journey. It is amazing how you shed perceptions you didn't even know you had. 

Didn't "tame" my frizz these past few days and have loved the look and feel of my hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Philippians413 said:


> I wish all my favorite 4-9 oz. products came with the option of ordering a bigger size like maybe 16oz's.



This. I feel the same way, cause the 8 oz products don't last a very long time and I find myself having to reup.


----------



## Embyra

Ogoma said:


> I am bidding gels adieu



Blasphemy!!!!!!!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I never thought I would miss my natural hair so much! I'm almost 19 weeks post relaxer and I've decided to transition back to natural. I had plans to stay relaxed for at least 2 years this time but I don't like it as much as I thought I would. The grass is always greener for me.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

finally got my hair soft and luscious and I don't want to ruin it by washing it right now. I can never get it the same everytime. Same with wash n gos. They're a hit and miss at time.


----------



## Wildchild453

Going to one store for a product only to find out they don't carry it in store. Not happy about that.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I'm so jealous of everyone I see with box braids right now. I wanted to install some yesterday but my mom wouldn't help me. I'm watching a few youtube videos to get the technique down and then I'll try to install them myself.


----------



## rileypak

Never thought I'd try again but I've been bitten by the DIY bug bad. Ordered some herbs to try herbal cleansing and infused oils...we'll see how long this lasts


----------



## rileypak

BranwenRosewood said:


> I'm so jealous of everyone I see with box braids right now. I wanted to install some yesterday but my mom wouldn't help me. I'm watching a few youtube videos to get the technique down and then I'll try to install them myself.



Me too! I'm already enlisting my best friend so we can attend YouTube training together


----------



## Adonia1987

I just took down my weave after 12 weeks. My regimen is so simple, I love it. I did a protein treatment and I am DCing now. I am getting a sew in again tomorrow that I will keep for another 12 weeks. My hair thrives when I leave it alone. I should be BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## Adiatasha

Adonia1987 said:


> I just took down my weave after 12 weeks. My regimen is so simple, I love it. I did a protein treatment and I am DCing now. I am getting a sew in again tomorrow that I will keep for another 12 weeks. My hair thrives when I leave it alone. I should be BSL by the end of the year.



Here here....

That is my exact same goal as well... Weave it up and leave it alone


----------



## Prettymetty

If I had a dollar for every failed conditioner experiment, I could buy some Kerastase conditioner lol. I called myself mixing Nexxus emergencee with Nexxus Humectress for the perfect protein/moisture dc. It was a fail. It got really clumpy like playdoh or cholesterol. Sigh. Good thing o had some Vo5 to save the day


----------



## Philippians413

DC'ing with Soultanicls Mango dip...the smell is heavenly!


----------



## spacetygrss

Philippians413: 

Your siggy is  hilarious! That little girl is gettin' it!


----------



## spacetygrss

One of the caucasian ladies at work was admiring another ladies thick, shiny ponytail and putting her own hair down. I said, "why don't you grow your hair out?" She says "I've been trying for a year and all I have is this." She pulls her scrub hat off and had this blonde, wispy, dry neck-length hair, pulled into an anemic ponytail. 
I was speechless.
I really wanted to give her a few pearls of wisdom, but refrained because I was shocked and I don't want anything that I say to be misconstrued as medical advice (I'm a physician, so I COULD give her medical advice, but I make it a point not to do that in a non-urgent case if you aren't my patient....ya know, lawsuits and all that jazz).

I need to find a nice way to tell her to go see her doctor. That wasn't normal at all. I have two bottles of hairfinity that I can't use (the biotin broke me out something crazy, even with me drinking a ton of water), but I'm hesitant to pass those along.

Jeesh. I haven't see hair looking that bad in a non-cancer patient in awhile.


----------



## curlcomplexity

I did my first sucessful tension-only blowout yesterday!

...unfortunately, it rained and was very humid so the shrinkage returned lol


----------



## SweetlyCurly

I'm getting some of the best wash n gos of my life lately...only to have to put my hair up immediately after it dries or the next day. This heat is a beast. I could feel the sweat and stickiness from the gel on the back of my neck the other day while hair was drying, yuck! I think I'm going to have to start doing buns and braids to deal with this heat. Can't be having all that hair out.


----------



## SuchaLady

Gorgeous 

http://youtu.be/ZZrhwc24bbo


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I need to use heavy protein more often. And not having  trimmed in so long causes a detangling nightmare.


----------



## SEMO

I've been having a lot of success recently with using products I can easily find locally at Wal-Mart/Target/etc.  I think I may be done trying to experiment with online-only boutique brands.


----------



## LaBelleLL

Ogoma said:


> I am bidding gels adieu except when I want a braid out with hold and that is almost never.  This is really a journey. It is amazing how you shed perceptions you didn't even know you had.  Didn't "tame" my frizz these past few days and have loved the look and feel of my hair.



Yes getting rid of gels was one of the best things for my hair.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Just reclaimed S-curl from my son. I'm sorry, it smells better now and I like the way my natural hair feels after using it.


----------



## Napp

LaBelleLL said:


> Yes getting rid of gels was one of the best things for my hair.



I used to love gel because that is how i first learned i actually had a curl pattern. Gel makes my hair look flat and/or stringy. It also dries crunchy or stiff and i need to shampoo or it will clump up with my leaveins.  Even regular aloe gel sucks on my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If she quotes me $250 for these faux locs, then they shall not be in my head.

I'll see how much she charges for kinky twists whenever she replies back.

9 weeks in, thats roughly $27-$28 a week.

My hair for this last install was $90 for two bundles and then for her to sew it in was, $80 plus a $10 tip.

Hm... so $20 a week.


----------



## Jobwright

Thinking maybe I need to start texlaxing instead if bone straight. Fine hair is extremely fragile and STILL trying to figure out how to get to APL!!!  Getting frustrated....I tried almost everything in this board and still at a loss... My hair is longer but Dang... Can I just get to full APL with more density please!


----------



## curlyTisME

Need to decide on a new hair dryer and flat iron!


----------



## Nix08

Although I use a fair bit of protein I don't think I use strong enough protein on my ends.   
I used a vital of matrix cera repair last night....I don't know why it's been over a year since I last used it I love this stuff!


----------



## atlien11

Deep conditioning with B.A.S.K. whiskey reparative treatment. This soft bonnet dryer attachment is everything right now


----------



## Embyra

Happy with my dye results 

Although I didn't wash my hair today it's still looking good  but I'll be bunning all week anyway


----------



## JerriBlank

spacetygrss said:


> One of the caucasian ladies at work was admiring another ladies thick, shiny ponytail and putting her own hair down. I said, "why don't you grow your hair out?" She says "I've been trying for a year and all I have is this." She pulls her scrub hat off and had this blonde, wispy, dry neck-length hair, pulled into an anemic ponytail.
> I was speechless.
> I really wanted to give her a few pearls of wisdom, but refrained because I was shocked and I don't want anything that I say to be misconstrued as medical advice (I'm a physician, so I COULD give her medical advice, but I make it a point not to do that in a non-urgent case if you aren't my patient....ya know, lawsuits and all that jazz).
> 
> I need to find a nice way to tell her to go see her doctor. That wasn't normal at all. I have two bottles of hairfinity that I can't use (the biotin broke me out something crazy, even with me drinking a ton of water), but I'm hesitant to pass those along.
> 
> Jeesh. I haven't see hair looking that bad in a non-cancer patient in awhile.




Omg, I just had a similar conversation with two white co-workers last week. One of them complained that she cannot get her hair past its current length, a wispy, thin, damaged apl. The other one pulled out a weaveologist that does fusions, because she told her that it probably will not grow much longer than it currently was. She stated that she has tried everything, and was so bummed that she cannot see progress. I slowly interjected and we got to talking about dc's. Her daily flat iron use does not help wither, bleh.


----------



## GettingKinky

I've just realized that lately I've been wearing my hair the same way my mom used to do my hair when I was in elementary school. Back then I was so anxious to be a big girl and wear my hair out, but it looks so much better put away. Why do moms always know best?


----------



## brownb83

I want box braids but not the heavy neck that goes with them lol.


----------



## Aviah

I think I'm over this whole hair thing...


----------



## Luscious850

Thinking... I need to try out atlien11's bonnet dryer 

...&& I need to stop being so lazy and get this wash day going!


----------



## SEMO

Aviah said:


> I think I'm over this whole hair thing...


Aviah

Why?  What's going on?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I really hope I have growth like PashTash on Youtube or many of the other ladies there after 18 months post BC. I will smack myself if I still have a TWA in one year :/


----------



## Platinum

Retightened my Boo's locs and latched mine as well. I wasn't sure if I could do my own but it wasn't hard at all. I don't know how much they charge to retouch locs (latching) in my area but it felt good to be able to do it myself and save the money. I know most of the locticians charge $45-75 or more for palm rolling so I know latching definitely costs more.


----------



## melahnee

I have such a hard time keeping a weave in. I always want to touch and play with my hair, smh. I think my hair is sooo much prettier than any weave too  but with these fine strands, it's not good to be showing it off all the time, unfortunately. 
When I don't have weave though, I want one! I'm never satisfied. (I think that will change once I'm at least WL..lol well I hope) I completed a month of having this weave today and I could have sworn that at least a month and a half had gone by! erplexed One more month and I'm outtie..


----------



## oneastrocurlie

If Oyin ever changes the formula of hair dew or the pomade I'll start a riot.


----------



## brebre928

cwmarie said:


> If Oyin ever changes the formula of hair dew or the pomade I'll start a riot.



Yes hunnie!!!!!!


----------



## Britt

I love the look of these Senegalese twists but I'm soooo ready to snatch them out. They r hot and effin annoying! I hate feeling the weight of them on me when I'm hot. If I get braids/twists again I will get twists that are a shorter style. This has been a true annoyance to deal with ... Especially in the summertime.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Shea Moisture stays with it. I love it.





ETA: it's a strength, restore and growth shampoo. My pic is tiny :-/


----------



## SlimPickinz

I need a new leave in. Any suggestions? Preferably a creamy one.


----------



## Destiny9109

SlimPickinz said:


> I need a new leave in. Any suggestions? Preferably a creamy one.



SlimPickinz Ag fast food is a good one


----------



## Destiny9109

flyygirlll2 said:


> This. I feel the same way, cause the 8 oz products don't last a very long time and I find myself having to reup.



My products are quite expensive, so I buy nothing less than a liter. It's cheaper in the long run.


----------



## DarkJoy

're installed crochets. Really like this hair but miss mines already. She is growing so well though in deep PS mode plus taking vitamins is giving her a booster. Wanna keep as much of that growth as possible. Im usually a slooooow grower.


----------



## bosswitch

New goal of 100% natural WL in 2016. Kinda ridiculous to set a goal so far in advance but what the heck


----------



## atlien11

Headed to vegas...Ill be hiding my hair from the harsh elements. My curls wont see the light of day or the dry air there from touch down to take off


----------



## atlien11

Going to try a new vitamin reggie for the next 90 days...Im a little worried about the amount of biotin (3mg = 1000%) but im going to start with 1 pill a night for the first week or two and then split the dosage to two pills (one in am/pm).

Pairing this with Silica and my multi-vitamin. 

I dont measure progress i just take the pills til the bottle is gone . Silica has given awesome results so i think thats a keeper. This product actually has Keratin and Reservatol (remember that muscadine grape fad for a youthful appearance?). No crap or extra stuff in this either but geez its not cheap.


----------



## curlyTisME

Been using an old toothbrush on my edges to moisturize and seal them. I'm liking it to far. I need my breakage on my hairline to be gone!


----------



## heirloom

I tried a flat twist out. Haha that was a failure but it did actually stretch out my hair very well. Managed to get my hair into two buns. This style may be a bit childish but I'm only 20 so I think I can get away with it, just.


----------



## krissyhair

Did anyone else see that Biolage is changed? Here are the new forumals and names
http://www.matrix.com/our-products/latest-product-updates


----------



## naija24

I really feel my hair growing and retaining length and it's a great feeling. I think I can make CBL by the fall.


----------



## veesweets

My braid out lasted all of 2 hours yesterday  I need new styling products and I need them quick. My hair also needs more moisture but the heat is sucking is out as quickly as I'm putting it in. Can it be fall already?!


----------



## Holla

I love VO5 Silky experience coconut conditioner for cowashing.  Hate Suave soothing lavender conditioner.  VO5 is thick, leaves me a teeny bit of slip, and doesn't dry my hair out. I like it better than their moisture milk conditioners.  I should have bought 10 bottles during the 79-cent sale at Wegmans.


----------



## divachyk

I just don't get why stretching does not work for my hair even with my best effort.


----------



## SlimPickinz

My hair plans for today are HOT with sunflower oil, black tea rinse & deep treatment with ORS replenishing conditioner. It's about 93 degrees today. If i pass out at least my hair will be conditioned.


----------



## Embyra

Had a lot of compliments on my hair today 

It was just in a bun but I have been using coconut oil nightly


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> I just don't get why stretching does not work for my hair even with my best effort.



I :heart2: stretching!


----------



## MsKinkycurl

I had a great hair day today. Last night I cowashed with TJ TT then conditioned with a mixture of everyday shea conditioner, wheatgerm oil, argan oil, and orange essentisl oil ( I'm trying to make an AO HSR alternative). Sealed with homemade shea butter mx. My naturally cottony 4b/a hair was noticeably shinier and my hair feels balanced.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My wash n go was popping until I looked in the mirror and saw all those greys, gross. I am this close, to taking that box dye to my natural hair.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> I :heart2: stretching!


My hair gets funky at 8 weeks. I just don't see how you ladies do it. Hats off to all of you fabulous stretchers! SuchaLady


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> My hair gets funky at 8 weeks. I just don't see how you ladies do it. Hats off to all of you fabulous stretchers! SuchaLady



Do you stretch your new growth? That's the only thing that works for me.


----------



## spellinto

krissyhair said:


> Did anyone else see that Biolage is changed? Here are the new forumals and names
> http://www.matrix.com/our-products/latest-product-updates



krissyhair I actually received samples of their new smoothing and hydrating products. I wrote a review of their smoothing conditioner on my blog (I thought it was okay but my staple smoothing conditioner works better for me), but I didn't care to try the shampoo or the hydrating set.


----------



## spellinto

SlimPickinz said:


> I need a new leave in. Any suggestions? Preferably a creamy one.



SlimPickinz I love the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch leave in


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=394389]Holla[/USER];20308999 said:
			
		

> I love VO5 Silky experience coconut conditioner for cowashing.  Hate Suave soothing lavender conditioner.  VO5 is thick, leaves me a teeny bit of slip, and doesn't dry my hair out. I like it better than their moisture milk conditioners.  I should have bought 10 bottles during the 79-cent sale at Wegmans.



Wegmans usually rotates, half the year Vo5 is $0.79, the other half suave is $0.79.


----------



## PlainJane

Ugh. As much as I like the way AOGBP makes my hair feel, I just can't get over how it has zero slip. Back to ORS replenishing conditioner once this is empty...


----------



## SuchaLady

PlainJane said:


> Ugh. As much as I like the way AOGBP makes my hair feel, I just can't get over how it has zero slip. Back to ORS replenishing conditioner once this is empty...



Yes Aubrey is great for moisture but gives no type of smoothness to my hair. And I don't mix hair products so that's a no lol


----------



## SlimPickinz

spellinto that's one of the creamy leave-ins I use. That HE LTR & the garnier in the green bottle.

I don't really love it. Like it's my 2nd choice of the three. I don't know why because it's a good product. Leaves my hair moisturized but not greasy and flat.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I cut 1.5 inches today and I have some breakage on the right side of my head so no more wash & go's for me.


----------



## curlyTisME

Washed my blowout out tonight. Back to my trusty flat twists.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I caved and dyed this hair black. No more greys and my curl pattern is in tact. Greys kill my spirit lol


----------



## Daughter

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I caved and dyed this hair black. No more greys and my curl pattern is in tact. Greys kill my spirit lol
> 
> http://s326.photobucket.com/user/DreamsinpinkIII/media/Hair stuff/9_zps91300b41.png.html



PinkSunshine which dye did you use?


----------



## SlimPickinz

I get it now.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I caved and dyed this hair black. No more greys and my curl pattern is in tact. *Greys kill my spirit* lol



I love gray hair! I wish my hair was completely gray or at least salt'n'pepper. My grandmother is 62 with 2 strands of gray in her entire head so I don't think it's in my genetics.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

BranwenRosewood said:


> I love gray hair! I wish my hair was completely gray or at least salt'n'pepper. My grandmother is 62 with 2 strands of gray in her entire head so I don't think it's in my genetics.


I can pass for 20 something, but not with the greys. I don't think I'll ever be grey. It depends on how I feel in 20yrs


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Daughter said:


> PinkSunshine which dye did you use?



I went with Dark N Lovely- Jet Black (with blue undertones). It covered my Greys beautifully and didn't change my curl pattern one bit.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I can pass for 20 something, but not with the greys. I don't think I'll ever be grey. It depends on how I feel in 20yrs



I'm 22 so I might not want gray hair in 20yrs but for now I love it. I almost dyed my hair gray but someone talked me out of it. I'm henna red right now but I might go back to orange-blond when this relaxer is grown out. Imma try to find a pic of how my bleached hair looked 2yrs ago.


----------



## GettingKinky

I want my braid to be thick from root to tip. Right now the last 4-5 inches taper down.


----------



## Arian

All these years of being natural and I still have the same problem.  No good leave in conditioner.  I also wonder if my hair is growing up there.  I also need to follow a better regimen because I seem to be neglecting my hair lately.


----------



## Aviah

SEMO said:


> Aviah
> 
> Why?  What's going on?



SEMO

I've wanted long hair my whole life. I finally just got to MBL, and Its no big deal any more. I wanted WL, but at this point I want to wear it out more, flat iron it more, maybe try color at some point, or maybe even cut it. Its just not the big deal I cracked it up to be. The amount of time and energy I spent obsessing over it and PSing and measuring... I'm not mad at my hair, it complies pretty well with what I want from it- but I'm over it. I'd like a fuller MBL but I'm happy here.


----------



## SuchaLady

I pretty much have 6-6.5'' of new growth. Come Christmas I will either have 9 inches of new growth or a fresh perm.


----------



## Mische

Oyin sent me someone else's order... and the person didn't even order something good. Two 16oz bottles of Honey Hemp and shampoo bars I never wanted.  Here's hoping Oyin customer service is stellar.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

SuchaLady said:


> I pretty much have 6-6.5'' of new growth. Come Christmas I will either have 9 inches of new growth or a fresh perm.



wow!! thats impressive, how many months of growth is that? I can't figure out if Im an average, fast or slow grower


----------



## SuchaLady

PinkSunshine77 One year. So I guess Im average. 




PinkSunshine77 said:


> wow!! thats impressive, how many months of growth is that? I can't figure out if Im an average, fast or slow grower


----------



## PinkSunshine77

SuchaLady said:


> PinkSunshine77 One year. So I guess Im average.



That's great


----------



## JJamiah

Can't wait for the Taliah Waajid World Natural Hair show in 10 days in NYC.. Got my tickets.. will be several of us going.. would be nice to do a small meet up


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I still think Justin Timberlake is the sexiest Celebrity on the planet. We go way back to the 90s.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I put my hair in the same protective style I did last week with the two twists on the side and the rest of  the hair pulled to the back and ends tucked.  SO mom came to visit and said, "I thought she did her hair: look: I'm not going to lie my feelings was hurt.  I was thinking to do some curls for her visit but I'm all about protective style because I wet it twice and moisturize and seal and my hair is doing fine. But low manipulation works too.  Now I guess Friday I will be doing curls.  But I know she ain't talking with her fish tails pinned up into a knot and no edges lol


----------



## JJamiah

Going to do a Curlformer set this weekend to go out with some friends in Times Square... I need to get this one Gel Nail fixed too... huh.. I plucked it off today.


----------



## rileypak

Has anyone grabbed the new Shea Moisture Superfruit Complex hair products (magenta label)? 
I came across it in my Ulta this past weekend (shampoo, conditioner, masque) but I'm not ready to pull the trigger yet. I'm only interested in the masque but want to see some reviews first


----------



## meka72

I have been sleeping on wheat germ oil!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

rileypak said:


> Has anyone grabbed the new Shea Moisture Superfruit Complex hair products (magenta label)?
> I came across it in my Ulta this past weekend (shampoo, conditioner, masque) but I'm not ready to pull the trigger yet. I'm only interested in the masque but want to see some reviews first



Ulta you say?? I didn't realize they were out already. Hmmm


----------



## lookingforkeona

Ever since I noticed about a month ago that my hair had actually grown a nice bit since I big chopped, I feel like IT HAS NOT GROWN SINCE WHAT AM I DOING WRONG 

But I do realize that a watched pot never boils and I'm basically boiling water with a single match. Ergh.


----------



## lookingforkeona

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN4AEbI5_70

Juices and berries...


----------



## rileypak

cwmarie said:


> Ulta you say?? I didn't realize they were out already. Hmmm



I didn't either! I thought it wasn't coming until later this month. I noticed it on Sunday on an end cap while I was searching for Shea Moisture bath stuff. I can't wait until folks start reviewing it so I can decide if I'm going to give the masque a try. It did have protein in it for anyone who cares to know but it was not in the first 8-10 ingredients if I remember correctly.


----------



## rileypak

I have to start the search for a new hooded dryer. I'm dreading it. 
I wish my mom's hand-me-down Gold-N-Hot hadn't broken on me.


----------



## KinkyRN

I want the new shea moisture jamaican black castor oil and acv line. Can't wait! !


----------



## SuchaLady

I have the nappiest edges known to man.


----------



## GettingKinky

Some days I think my hair is plenty long, and some days I just want MORE. 

Today I want a BSL braid.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

KinkyRN said:


> I want the new* shea moisture jamaican black castor oil* and acv line. Can't wait! !



SAY WHAT?!?!?!?!


----------



## KinkyRN

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> SAY WHAT?!?!?!?!



You ain't heard? It's supposed to be available in stores and online by the end of this month.  It's a full line including edge tamer. Check out their twitter page.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

rileypak said:


> I didn't either! I thought it wasn't coming until later this month. I noticed it on Sunday on an end cap while I was searching for Shea Moisture bath stuff. I can't wait until folks start reviewing it so I can decide if I'm going to give the masque a try. It did have protein in it for anyone who cares to know but it was not in the first 8-10 ingredients if I remember correctly.





KinkyRN said:


> I want the new shea moisture jamaican black castor oil and acv line. Can't wait! !



I want both of these! I read the Superfruit line is only available at Ulta though. Luckily there's one close lol


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

cwmarie said:


> I want both of these! I read the Superfruit line is only available at Ulta though. Luckily there's one close lol



There is an Ulta not too far from me. I've never been in it. I think I need to visit .

Not too cool with Shea Moisture's preservative, but these new lines are intriguing me.


----------



## curlyTisME

Twist out is loving this humidity! I'm gonna seal tonight and retwist.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> There is an Ulta not too far from me. I've never been in it. I think I need to visit .
> 
> Not too cool with Shea Moisture's preservative, but these new lines are intriguing me.



I've been in the one close to me one. No idea what for. I think I was killing time. I might slide by this weekend. I've been wanting to try the Superfruit body products.


----------



## KinkyRN

cwmarie said:


> I want both of these! I read the Superfruit line is only available at Ulta though. Luckily there's one close lol



So you are saying you have seen it? Where?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

KinkyRN said:


> So you are saying you have seen it? Where?



Oh no. I'm sorry. Haven't seen either in person. I read on SM fb page the Superfruit line is an Ulta exclusive. I also just saw a lady post a picture of the castor oil products she bought from a Meijer in Michigan.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I am ready to see my hair.

I know it's supposed to stay protected until the end of the year, but geez.

I'm doing it for a good cause though, just until my sister is cancer free and her hair starts growing back fully.


----------



## Prettymetty

It's so hard to evaluate my length or thickness when my hair is natural. I have high shrinkage so I won't know how my hair is doing until next month after I get it rollerset/blowdried. I've been seeing lots of youtube vids saying not to trim so im thinking of skipping the trim next month. I guess it depends on how my hair looks and feels. Thin ends aren't a good look on anyone


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to start eating better and exercising. That would benefit my hair and body. My December goal is to grow 2 more inches and lose at least 10 lbs. My son will be 1 in 2 months and I still have 30lbs of baby weight


----------



## SlimPickinz

I found a pic from the night I BC'd  it was so lopsided  my hair prior to my BC though was my favorite hair style. I miss that length.


----------



## curlyTisME

Protective styling coming soon!!


----------



## SpicyPisces

I really need to get back on my hair regimen and protective styling. I want to be MBL when I straighten for my 2 year BC anniversary in November.


----------



## faithVA

CVS needs to carry KKNT so I can use my discount. They need to get it together.


----------



## ImanAdero

I'm debating on if I want to do a protective styling challenge for next quarter... Whether it's braids or weaves or just my own hair... 

Hmmmmmm...


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I don't think I'll ever use heat on my natural hair. If I want straight hair, I'll wear one of my many wigs. My hair and heat do not get along.


----------



## PureSilver

Need to find a relaxer that will give me great straight results without the dryness. I so over these many brands.....everyday a new one pops up. 

Any suggestions......i'm running out of time.


----------



## SimJam

Im really hoping this ApHogee 2 step is the saviour to the breakage that's been plaguing me for 3 years now ... so far so good week without 1 million  little C shaped broken pieces all over the place ... YaY


----------



## Lissa0821

I will be doing the Aphogee 2 step protein treatment to my hair tonight. I am so looking forward to it.  My hair has been shedding some lately, this usually will get it back in line.


----------



## Embyra

Is everyone doing two step treatment this weekend?

I'm doing mine also really liked the results I got 8 weeks back so I said I'll keep it in rotation


----------



## PerFicMsFit

PureSilver said:


> Need to find a relaxer that will give me great straight results without the dryness. I so over these many brands.....everyday a new one pops up.
> 
> Any suggestions......i'm running out of time.



PureSilver I use Inflúance Regular Strength At Last Conditioning Relaxer infused with Shea Butter and Jojoba Oil. It is a lye relaxer. (See Attachment) I don't experience dryness as long as I keep up with weekly deep conditioning and moisturize and seal as needed.


----------



## PureSilver

Embyra said:


> Is everyone doing two step treatment this weekend?
> 
> It seems so because i'm doing mine on sunday. I should have done it 2 weeks ago but didn't get around to it.
> 
> I'm doing mine also really liked the results I got 8 weeks back so I said I'll keep it in rotation



It's a staple for me. It's soooooo worth the price. Truly works, it even made my hair silky after blow drying with no expensive extra product.



PerFicMsFit said:


> @PureSilver I use Inflúance Regular Strength At Last Conditioning Relaxer infused with Shea Butter and Jojoba Oil. It is a lye relaxer. (See Attachment) I don't experience dryness as long as I keep up with weekly deep conditioning and moisturize and seal as needed.



PerFicMsFit Thanks for the suggestion, i'll look into it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Making me want to do the two step treatment


----------



## Platinum

My locs are budding (starting the locking phase).


----------



## PinkSunshine77

DISCLAIMER: 
This comment is in general, not necessarily aimed at one particular person


I always see "don't worry about what everyone else is doing" in regards to thoughts not just me, many ladies and aren't we on this forum because we want to know what everyone else is doing? I need to know if he/she's doing something wrong or bad with her hair, so I don't make the same mistakes. Also, I always see that "don't worry about what everyone else is doing, while I worry about what you're doing". Seems a tad hypocritical js


----------



## Prettymetty

I think I made bsb! I have been apl since October (9 months) and am finally touching the top of my bra. I'll just call it bsb until I reach the bottom of the bra


----------



## SlimPickinz

^^because everyone is different. Watching me and my hair won't help you, but it will help the other straight haired naturals. That's why we congregate there and discuss our different methods. (unless you plan to become a straight haired natural )

I don't think the ppl that say 'don't watch others' mean it literally. Just don't watch everyone and expect everything to work for everyone. That's what happens to most people when they first join the board. They become overwhelmed and try a million different things, buying a bunch of products & most of it doesn't "work". Idk really, I like to hear others experiences with various products and techniques. But I'm not watching them like that. I'm doing me.


----------



## Prettymetty

With my growth rate tha might take another 9 months. Lmao!! #slowgrower


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Watching my hair grow is like watching paint dry


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Inversion is working for me


----------



## Embyra

Lilmama1011 said:


> Making me want to do the two step treatment



Do it! oke: lool


----------



## loved

30 months post BC & I find myself researching natural to relaxed. I want to be able to wear a ponytail, which is difficult with the shrunken 4c hair. I want a fast post wash hairdo.


----------



## claud-uk

curlyTisME said:


> Protective styling coming soon!!



curlyTisME - me too - I'm planning box braids for the next year till July 2015, going to go really hard, incorporating the C&G method, hoping for maximum retention. Would LOVE to be MBL-WL for my 40th!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Kinda feel like these marley twists were a waste. I'll be taken them down on Tuesday for my appointment on Wednesday. Weren't even in a full two weeks. Oh well, at least I didn't pay for them.


----------



## SuchaLady

Gotta find my next hairstyle. I should just hack it all off. That's easy enough


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Gotta find my next hairstyle. I should just hack it all off. That's easy enough



No ma'am SuchaLady


----------



## Embyra

PureSilver said:


> It's a staple for me. It's soooooo worth the price. Truly works, it even made my hair silky after blow drying with no expensive extra product.



Yep I didn't blow after just did my usual wash and go
But I even said on here how much smoother my hair felt 
The citric acid and silicone in it I believe is what does this 

I should have used it sooner but I was put off by all those horror stories of people's hair going snap crackle and pop after with the dryness lol


----------



## Sade'

Just walked in the hair salon and Daisy is in here. From that reality show.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lissa0821

The olive oil Eco styler is gel is the bomb.com from smoothing down my greys.  Not other gel I have tried has done the job as well as it does.


----------



## alove15

Fighting off the urge to just big chop. I keep tempting myself looking up tapered cuts.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

alove15 said:


> Fighting off the urge to just big chop. I keep tempting myself looking up tapered cuts.



Well stay off Pinterest. I've pinned a bunch of cute ones. Chopping it off Wednesday lol.


----------



## Prettymetty

Apl to bsl is 5 inches on my body! That's a lot. Luckily bsl and mbl are only a couple inches away. And waist is right there too. Bsl is definitelty the hardest milestone for me


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> No ma'am SuchaLady



I'm trying to be good


----------



## curlyTisME

Grow just grow! I'm tired of my twa!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I installed Marley Twists yesterday for the first time ever! None of the videos I watched made sense until I saw African Export's method. It just clicked with me and made it so easy to install. I plan to re-install every 5-6 weeks for the rest of the year. It's so convenient and cheap. I love that they're lighter than box braids.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Prettymetty said:


> Apl to bsl is 5 inches on my body! That's a lot. Luckily bsl and mbl are only a couple inches away. And waist is right there too. Bsl is definitelty the *hardest* milestone for me



I totally feel you.  Getting to BSL would just make me miserable, lol. If I happen to retain 6-7 inches in the next year, then praise the Lord.

I'm just working on full APL all over right now. Anything else is a bonus.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

....So I have to wash my hair and I'm using Shampoo. LORD GIVE ME STRENGTH!


----------



## curlyTisME

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ....So I have to wash my hair and I'm using Shampoo. LORD GIVE ME STRENGTH!



*praying* you got this!!


----------



## curlyTisME

claud-uk said:


> curlyTisME - me too - I'm planning box braids for the next year till July 2015, going to go really hard, incorporating the C&G method, hoping for maximum retention. Would LOVE to be MBL-WL for my 40th!



I think I'm gonna do the same. August to August. I always get great retention in braids or twists. I'll probably switch them up every 8 weeks. HHJ


----------



## alove15

Ended up cutting my hair into a bob. I LOVE it!! It was super quick to roller set and my hair finally has some shape to it. I'll transition longer before I decide whether or not to try a tapered cut.


----------



## GettingKinky

alove15 said:


> Ended up cutting my hair into a bob. I LOVE it!! It was super quick to roller set and my hair finally has some shape to it. I'll transition longer before I decide whether or not to try a tapered cut.



alove15
Where are the pictures???


----------



## Embyra

.....^^^^ get her!!  Im waiting also ....


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I just got this book call Hot X Algebra exposed by Danica McKellar. I hope this is going to be my ticket at getting better at College Algebra. I have a test on Monday.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Just found out that my brother in law has been using my sister's hair products she got from me. I guess since she has no hair right now he doesn't want them to go to waste.


----------



## atlien11

I play with my hair while i am reading hair care tips in this forum 

Does that make me weird? 

I think that makes me weird...


----------



## Prettymetty

I got some pure Argan oil today from my local bss and it was cheap (6.99). I also got a new short wig, because it's too hot for long hair right now


----------



## felic1

Here is a picture of my hair crush from church


----------



## alove15

GettingKinky said:


> alove15 Where are the pictures???


Lol I shoulda known better round these parts. 
The first pic is after the cut. The second is after taking out my rollers and combing it out to wrap.


----------



## SlimPickinz

alove15 I love it! That's my favorite length!


----------



## GettingKinky

alove15

Cute!!


----------



## hnntrr

have not been on here in a minute.


----------



## Angelbean

So I am going on vacation tomorrow and my hair is just in a bun...easy access for co washing out the chlorine/salt water because a sista is swimming lol


----------



## PinkSunshine77

i just realized these people said when I renewed my LHFC account that I'd be able to change my user name..uh..that didn't happen.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Prettymetty said:


> I got some pure Argan oil today from my local bss and it was cheap (6.99). I also got a new short wig, because it's too hot for long hair right now



 Ummmm you need to hook me up cause every where I look around my area, it's $20 and above....and that's for a 2 oz bottle (which I'm holding on to for dear life cause I'm almost out) lol I'll be purchasing the Shea Moisture elixir oil next since it's bigger, cheaper and argan oil is high up on the ingredient list.


----------



## Victoria44

Spent the day at the beach and hair feels moisturized and fluffy.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Went to Meijer to find the new Shea Moisture line. No luck .... I shall return


----------



## Lilmama1011

cwmarie said:


> Went to Meijer to find the new Shea Moisture line. No luck .... I shall return



I looked it up and the superfruit complex looks like it doesn't have any hair products


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lilmama1011 said:


> I looked it up and the superfruit complex looks like it doesn't have any hair products




http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod10571023


----------



## Lilmama1011

shawnyblazes said:


> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod10571023



I swear I didn't see this two days ago


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Lilmama1011 said:


> I looked it up and the superfruit complex looks like it doesn't have any hair products



They are new. There's a superfruit shampoo, masque, conditioner and serum. I was looking for their new JBCO hair product line in Meijer

ETA: Whoops I see Shawny posted a link


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I think I will take a trip to Ulta because I've never been. #sheamoisturesuperfruitcomplexsearch

Then on the way home I will stop by CVS #othernewsheamoisturesearch


----------



## flyygirlll2

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I think I will take a trip to Ulta because I've never been. #sheamoisturesuperfruitcomplexsearch  Then on the way home I will stop by CVS #othernewsheamoisturesearch



I recently moved so I just ended up buying online from Ulta lol. I bought the the Superfruit Mask and the conditioner. I love their Purification Mask so hopefully I like these too.


----------



## Adiatasha




----------



## Lilmama1011

Picked this up. Basically sprout's brand of Bragg's.  Same thing and  cheaper.  Unfiltered and organic.  I hope it has a better feeling than the other regular acv from Walmart.  Clarifying tonight with it


----------



## krissyhair

I saw a young, African-American teenage girl with a tailbone length natural braid. It was beautiful.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I've been doing some naughty things to my hair. I am ashamed to put what :/


----------



## SweetlyCurly

I washed my hair today and parted my hair in the middle...do not like it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Going to do hair tomorrow might be going to an amusement park tomorrow


----------



## spellinto

My roots were parched today ! Probably from my last shampoo session. I bought the NTM cream lather shampoo, hopefully it's cleansing but also more moisturizing.  

Not sure if it's the brand I bought, but this grapeseed oil dos very little for my hair...not like I remember.  Guess I'm stick to what works 

I also went a few days without crosswrapping before bed...never again!  so many shed hairs were entangled in my ng!


----------



## SuchaLady

I texted a stylist about getting braids. She better text me back soon or else I'll continue on with this bun.


----------



## SuchaLady

SuchaLady said:


> I texted a stylist about getting braids. She better text me back soon or else I'll continue on with this bun.



Okay she texted me back and said $100. Um I'm kinda cheap. Is that how much jumbo box braids should cost?


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Okay she texted me back and said $100. Um I'm kinda cheap. Is that how much jumbo box braids should cost?



In NY? A lot more.


----------



## mochalocks

SuchaLady said:


> Okay she texted me back and said $100. Um I'm kinda cheap. Is that how much jumbo box braids should cost?



Depends on where you go.   If you go up to Harlem that's how much they will charge you. I got senegalese twist last year for that price.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm in GA. I guess that's reasonable



Saludable84 said:


> In NY? A lot more.





mochalocks said:


> Depends on where you go.   If you go up to Harlem that's how much they will charge you. I got senegalese twist last year for that price.


----------



## mochalocks

SuchaLady said:


> I'm in GA. I guess that's reasonable



Ok.  It's a reasonable price to me.


----------



## Shay72

Sitting here bs'ing as usual. I've had the oil in about 2 hours then put condish in about 4 hrs ago. I need to detangle my hair then detox. Let me go do it now or it's never gonna happen.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

So I'm attempting to Prepoo, listening to Pandora. I've parted and lightly fingered detangle and was about to apply my EVCO. But this song comes on....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ihhJCPYHuk

......and I ended up dancin' my behind off instead. 

#FAIL!


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I'm attempting to Prepoo, listening to Pandora. I've parted and lightly fingered detangle and was about to apply my EVCO. But this song comes on....  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ihhJCPYHuk&index=77&list=PL8C0A20745F018C64  ......and I ended up dancin' my behind off instead.  #FAIL!



I'm done!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84

I couldn't help it !


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I'm attempting to Prepoo, listening to Pandora. I've parted and lightly fingered detangle and was about to apply my EVCO. But this song comes on....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ihhJCPYHuk&index=77&list=PL8C0A20745F018C64
> 
> ......and I ended up dancin' my behind off instead.
> 
> #FAIL!



That.was.my.jam.back.in.the.day! EnExitStageLeft

I was jammin when I clicked on the link!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

NaturallyATLPCH

OKAY! 

Girl I was darn near obsessed w/ them. Couldn't nobody couldn't tell me I wasn't going to be Mrs. Jason Oliver . 

When I heard it I nearly came undone.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I'm attempting to Prepoo, listening to Pandora. I've parted and lightly fingered detangle and was about to apply my EVCO. But this song comes on....  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ihhJCPYHuk&index=77&list=PL8C0A20745F018C64  ......and I ended up dancin' my behind off instead.  #FAIL!



Is that the group with the candy coated raindrop song?! If so...*dancing* (doing the prep, cabbage patch then 3 pelvic thrusts) lmbo


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

lulu97

YASSSS! Its in that playlist too . I forgot I even had those in there. 

Chile you should have seen me. I was over here trying to remember the dance routine from the video (yes, I use to know it by heart).


----------



## SlimPickinz

In case anyone was wondering acetone removes permanent hair dye from the sink. Just in case anyone else had any issues


----------



## PinkSunshine77

SlimPickinz said:


> In case anyone was wondering acetone removes permanent hair dye from the sink. Just in case anyone else had any issues



thank you!!!!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

curlyTisME said:


> Grow just grow! I'm tired of my twa!



me too girl!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Coughing people are so annoying. I know they can't help it but still. Time to put on my headphones in this house.


----------



## SlimPickinz

4 braids on each side of my head & my sister keeps singing bone thugs & harmony songs. When she sees me with my bandana around my head, she better not sing 2Pac


----------



## ms.tatiana

I feel like I haven't taken my hair seriously in a while & that's why it's not taking me serious either, so I've been in & out of weaves not really doing my best to keep my hair underneath healthy, so I'm going to start over again I'm in large box braids right now & when I take them out I plan on getting a trim and trying to grow my hair back out with weaves


----------



## Froreal3

lulu97 said:


> Is that the group with the candy coated raindrop song?! If so...*dancing* (doing the prep, cabbage patch then 3 pelvic thrusts) lmbo



Loved Soul for Real. Somebody did a remake to Candy Rain. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Was suppose to wash tonight, ended up at David busters but had fun. It's almost one am and I'M not washing anything.  So later on


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011 said:


> Was suppose to wash tonight, ended up at David busters but had fun. It's almost one am and I'M not washing anything.  So later on



I love that place Lilmama1011


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My PBN order finally shipped. Geez. They're slow. If these new APB and new SM masque are hits I might PBN might lose its staple spot.


----------



## ImanAdero

Had a hair dream last night...

And woke up like dag... Not there! Lol


----------



## curlyTisME

KSS will be my regimen until summer ends. Then I'll be PSing for a year!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Time to start my wash day. It always takes longer than expected but need to start it since it will be dry tomorrow so I can take the car.  Have to get SO something for his birthday.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Spraying hask placenta no rinse treatment after deep conditioning


----------



## KinkyRN

Realized my hair has to have some kind of cone in a product somewhere in my regi or it acts the fool.


----------



## NicoleSelah

I'm going through a set back after getting a Dominican blowout. I'm not angry just disappointed but I've learned my lesson.


----------



## SuchaLady

I can't believe in 2014 there is still weave hatred


----------



## meka72

SlimPickinz said:


> 4 braids on each side of my head & my sister keeps singing bone thugs & harmony songs. When she sees me with my bandana around my head, she better not sing 2Pac



I'm so mad that you posted this. I can't get "so what'chu gonna doooo when there ain't nowhere to hiiiiide" out of my head. Lol.


----------



## Shay72

C'mon Camden Grey how long are you gonna be out of sunflower butter.....really?????


----------



## Lilmama1011

I had a lot of shedded hair but it was three days later than my normal wash so


----------



## MsKinkycurl

KinkyRN said:


> Realized my hair has to have some kind of cone in a product somewhere in my regi or it acts the fool.



Natural hair is so interesting. I'm the complete opposite. No cones and no glycerine keeps mine behaving.


----------



## bosswitch

I'm really aching to cut off this hair, put it in braids and call it a day. So tired of having to deal with this tangled/knotted mess.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I really need to get a heated cap thing because the dryer has me dripping


----------



## naija24

Weave has taught me that I'm an average grower and my problem this whole time had been retention. I can't wait to see how much longer my hair is. If I can be CBL by years end I'd be happy.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I have been in a weave all year except about 3 weeks this year. I now both love and hate weave. I want it out while planning the next. I do know I will likely never have a straight weave again.


----------



## aviddiva77

Will people stop touching my damn hair?! We learned this in kindergarten. Keep your hands to yourself! And it was a black female this time too. Didn't even ask. Jesus saved her tonight because I was about to go OFF.

I have urges to stroke hot men's hair but you don't see me going up to them and doing it!


----------



## spellinto

Delete......


----------



## spellinto

My first impression of the ntm shampoo: pretty good! I was worried that my hair would hate it because of the mixed reviews, but it didn't dry out my hair at all.  The packaging could be better though. Still, this might be my staple shampoo


----------



## ImanAdero

Bun Mistress said:


> I have been in a weave all year except about 3 weeks this year. I now both love and hate weave. I want it out while planning the next. I do know I will likely never have a straight weave again.



I'm loving the ease of what I have in now, plus I actually like having straight hair I can do nothing with except comb lol. 

But the damn beards of the weave! They itch like crazy! Wth man! It's been a month and I still am scratching! THAT it's what's driving me crazy lol.


----------



## lamaria211

My 2 year old son just emptied my APB hair cream on his head and face. (Deep breaths)


----------



## PJaye

lamaria211 said:


> My 2 year old son just emptied my APB hair cream on his head and face. (Deep breaths)



Wait...the baby you just had is already two years old!?  My goodness, how time flies!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Froreal3 said:


> Loved Soul for Real. *Somebody did a remake to Candy Rain. *
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



My nephew was listening to it the other day. He thought it was an original .


----------



## veesweets

I have flexi rods in my hair but I'm not expecting much of anything. Wasn't on wet hair. I just applied some HV hydrasilica, SD wheat germ conditioner and its a 10 to dry hair then rolled cause I was bored. I need to get some different sizes. I only have the huge red ones and the smaller purple ones.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm getting so lazy with my hairstyles but not with my hair. I just want to twist both sides in, pin my ends in and up and go. I don't even want to do curls or a braidout anymore.  But my hair stays moisturizes so that's all that matters


----------



## GettingKinky

Lilmama1011 said:


> I'm getting so lazy with my hairstyles but not with my hair. I just want to twist both sides in, pin my ends in and up and go. I don't even want to do curls or a braidout anymore.  But my hair stays moisturizes so that's all that matters



I found my hair stays moisturized when I wear it like this too. I take the twist from the left and pin it on the right side and the twist from the right is pinned on the left side so they cross each other on the back of my head.  I just have to be careful what I use to pin them up. Those metal goody barrettes did a number on my ends. 

And now that I have a flexi8 clip I can do super lazy buns.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

My hair does not like being braided/twisted without weave. 

Ugh !


----------



## divachyk

Got a little too happy with my oil use tonight


----------



## Lilmama1011

GettingKinky said:


> I found my hair stays moisturized when I wear it like this too. I take the twist from the left and pin it on the right side and the twist from the right is pinned on the left side so they cross each other on the back of my head.  I just have to be careful what I use to pin them up. Those metal goody barrettes did a number on my ends.
> 
> And now that I have a flexi8 clip I can do super lazy buns.




GettingKinky where you get yours from?  The site or somewhere else?


----------



## shasha8685

That moment when you've been stretching so long that you have to look at hair tutorials for natural hair...

Ion't feel like relaxing my hair right now tho.....


----------



## oneastrocurlie

cwmarie said:


> My PBN order finally shipped. Geez. They're slow. If these new APB and new SM masque are hits I might PBN might lose its staple spot.



And my package hasn't moved since I got my tracking number on Sunday. #1 online buying pet peeve. 

*puts PBN on the vendor back burner*


----------



## lamaria211

cwmarie said:


> And my package hasn't moved since I got my tracking number on Sunday. #1 online buying pet peeve.
> 
> *puts PBN on the vendor back burner*



What new APB mask??????


----------



## lamaria211

PJaye said:


> Wait...the baby you just had is already two years old!?  My goodness, how time flies!



No I have a 2 year old son and a 3 month old daughter


----------



## oneastrocurlie

lamaria211 said:


> What new APB mask??????



Whoops. My sentence is slightly poorly structured lol. It's Shea Moisture that has a new mask. The APB is just new to me


----------



## Adiatasha

Bun Mistress said:


> I have been in a weave all year except about 3 weeks this year. I now both love and hate weave. I want it out while planning the next. I do know I will likely never have a straight weave again.



Bunmistress I thought it was just me


----------



## loved

29 months natural and I think I'm ready to relax, probably as soon as this weekend. I thought I would be able to wear my hair straight more often but it puffs really quickly after all the work of straightening.

I miss swinging my hair and having the wind blow through in the summer time. I miss the option of a quick ponytail.  I just miss seeing the length of my hair, which I never see with 4c hair.

Right now I wear my hair in cornrows under wigs all the time, which I will probably end up doing again since I will be training for a half marathon that takes place in November.


----------



## ChasingBliss

I will NEVER EVER EVER use heat again. Them Dom Salons will NEVER EVER SEE ME AGAIN!

Tomorrow I am having my hair assessed for locs. I am in distress because I know they are going to tell me I have heat damage and my hair will likely not loc. 

I'm thinking about getting loc extensions if that happens. And just let my fresh hair naturally grow in the mean time for real locs.


----------



## GettingKinky

Lilmama1011 said:


> GettingKinky where you get yours from?  The site or somewhere else?



Lilmama1011 I got mine from the flexi8  site. They came very quickly.


----------



## naija24

Sorry, before I get back to work, I just have to vent.

Some BLACK MAN decides to get on facebook and ask them why they hate themselves for wearing weave all the time? I try to educate him that it's just a preference and he can't blanket assume why women make the choices they do but then his buddies had to show up and start making even grosser assumptions. 

One especially ticked me off. This girl assumes that my mom inadvertantly taught me that white hair is better by relaxing my hair around the age of 4 or 5. FIrst off, my mom was a very poor, very very poor immigrant woman working 3 jobs while going to school full time and she had two other children. She didn't have the time to spend 2-3 hours doing my hair a day and washing and conditioning and detangling and whatever. So she relaxed it and called it a day. Sometimes, she'd go 6-7 months between touch ups cuz homegirl was busy. she never taught me in any way that one kind of hair type is better than the other. She ONLY reason she wnats me to have long hair now is because I got a man and she says American men like long hair :O THAT'S IT.

Please don't come assuming crap about my mom please, random FB woman.

And I'm tired of black men telling me what I should do with my hair. Ten years ago, brothers were like "you grown now, relax your hair." Today, they're like "if you a real sista, you would respect yourself enough to have natural hair. you ain't keepin it real"

Get the hell out of here with that divisive, controlling, patriarchal crap. I am a woman. I am a Black woman. I am an African woman. I am my OWN woman. Relaxed. Natural. Texlaxed. Loc'ed. Shaven. Braided. Weaved up. Colored. Curled. Straightened. Whatever. It's my hair. I'll do what I want with it. And ain't no one ever gonna sit there and tell me how and why and when and what to do with my hair. God gave it to me. Not you. So back the **** off.


----------



## lamaria211

cwmarie said:


> Whoops. My sentence is slightly poorly structured lol. It's Shea Moisture that has a new mask. The APB is just new to me



Which one did you get I love the white chocolate I just ordered 2 back ups


----------



## oneastrocurlie

lamaria211 said:


> Which one did you get I love the white chocolate I just ordered 2 back ups



I got a hair cream, leave in, and the oil. I kinda want to try the mask but her shop looks to be closed.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Ive been rocking this extremely cute curly wig..been getting attention with it from everyone. 

"He" said to me, "I like your other hair better."

Me: Which way, when its braided or when I straighten it?"

Him: When you straighten it

Me to myself: mmhmm,  I wonder why.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Just got cursed out because a car wasn't looking and almost hit me. Yep, idiots.


----------



## Babysaffy

Hope my hair straighteners(flat iron) is enjoying it's summer break!

Been working braidouts for a month and loving it! Old straightners may have to go into retirement.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I'm tiring of this TWA. Long hair is so much easier to style. Seriously


----------



## Philippians413

Maybe it's just me, but one of my recent pet peeve's is buying a product pictured with a pump only to get the product with no pump.


----------



## NIN4eva

Welp, I heard my first snide comment at work today since i've decided to transition out of this relaxer with braids. She doesn't know that I heard her. And then she smiled in my face on the way out. It was gross. Made my skin crawl.


----------



## SuchaLady

So my hair appointment is tomorrow not Friday. I have to wash and blowdry all this hair tonight


----------



## Lilmama1011

NIN4eva said:


> Welp, I heard my first snide comment at work today since i've decided to transition out of this relaxer with braids. She doesn't know that I heard her. And then she smiled in my face on the way out. It was gross. Made my skin crawl.



Forget her! With her fake self NIN4eva. I wouldn't have smiled back or spoke back either


----------



## curlyTisME

Growth I believe is what I'm experiencing!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

It seems like I have more growth than usual


----------



## Lilmama1011

I can see a big difference with using that hask placenta no rinse with the first use. Less shedding and no breakage. I wet,  moisturize and seal twice daily and I see no hair in the comb. Just one hair from after I used it on wash day and it was a  shedded hair . I will continue to use it once on wash day and stick to all moisturizing deep conditioners.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Sadly, my kinky curly weave is coming to an end today.  I still can't decide if I'm going to left the stylist that put it in straigthen and trim my hair today.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Happy with my tapered cut. Excited to experiment with products and such.


----------



## NIN4eva

Lilmama1011 Thanks! I'm surprised by how much that shook me.


----------



## Prettymetty

Im wigging it for the next few weeks as a protective style...I kinda miss my hair. I enjoy trying out new styles and playing with textures. Can't wait to do my first bantu knot out


----------



## SweetlyCurly

I trimmed only one damn inch of hair this weekend but this shrinkage has me looking like I cut a hell of a lot more. If it weren't because I trimmed the hair myself and knew how much I cut and the fact that I hadn't trimmed in a year I would be pissed but this is just #CurlyGirlProblems


----------



## Smiley79

I seriously give up on my natural hair...each time I "think" I figured out how to get my hair soft and moisturized, it goes back to feeling like a brittle pad my the next morning or later in the day. Do I need to start wearing a fanny pack and carry a spray bottle with me? ugggh, I've explored porosity, cold rinses, LOC method, LCO method, no cones, aloe vera juice, ACV rinses, coconut oil, castor oil, EVOO, s-curl spray (worked but sometimes made my hair soggy and lifeless; hated the smell too). Anyways, just a vent.


----------



## curlyTisME

Smiley79 said:


> I seriously give up on my natural hair...each time I "think" I figured out how to get my hair soft and moisturized, it goes back to feeling like a brittle pad my the next morning or later in the day. Do I need to start wearing a fanny pack and carry a spray bottle with me? ugggh, I've explored porosity, cold rinses, LOC method, LCO method, no cones, aloe vera juice, ACV rinses, coconut oil, castor oil, EVOO, s-curl spray (worked but sometimes made my hair soggy and lifeless; hated the smell too). Anyways, just a vent.



Have you considered roller setting your hair? Maybe you could moisturize as you set and be covered for a few days before you have to worry about reversion or dryness. Flexi rod sets, twist and curl sets, etc.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My PBN finally actually shipped. -_-


----------



## rileypak

Thanks to my hair analysis I have some things to really ponder over with my hair...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

rileypak

What did they say? 

I want to get one soooooooooooooo bad now. I once had my hair down to a science, but then my natural hair decided to become Low po (or so I think) and now I'm lost again.


----------



## ronie

EnExitStageLeft said:


> rileypack  What did they say?  I want to get one soooooooooooooo bad now. I once had my hair down to a science, but then my natural hair decided to become Low po (or so I think) and now I'm lost again.


Ohhh no. Girl that's why I'm so afraid to relax again. I originally went natural  the first year of my hhj partly to grow a new set of hair to relax later after I reach SL. The other reason is that I had really bad shedding. 
After  almost 2 years of dealing/learning/mastering my 4c hi porosity hair I don't feel like starting over learning about stretching, 2 textures, relaxing, mid step protein and all of that stuff. 
I hope you master your new natural hair soon so I can drool on your beautiful tresses again.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

ronie

I know . Low porosity ain't no joke. Trying to moisturize my hair is like putting peanut butter on a brick......pointless . Wait, you were thinking about relaxing again? When and why? Your hair is alla' that!

I'm going to try some things out and if they work I'll be doing it from here on out.


----------



## ronie

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ronie  I know . Low porosity ain't no joke. Trying to moisturize my hair is like putting peanut butter on a brick......pointless . Wait, you were thinking about relaxing again? When and why? Your hair is alla' that!  I'm going to try some things out and if they work I'll be doing it from here on out.


EnExitStageLeft
The plan was to relax a year post BC. What happened is that I don't feel like starting on a new relax journey after all the work I put in to get to where I am (although not very far). I know my natural  hair better than I ever did my relaxed hair.    So there s no way I will relax again. 
And thanks for the compliment Chica.


----------



## ronie

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ronie  I know . Low porosity ain't no joke. Trying to moisturize my hair is like putting peanut butter on a brick......pointless . Wait, you were thinking about relaxing again? When and why? Your hair is alla' that!  I'm going to try some things out and if they work I'll be doing it from here on out.


Have you tried APB. Unlike most people, I am not impressed by ANY of the scents I ve tried. The scents themselves are good but all of the products i purchased have this after smell that annoys me. I believe it to be the preservatives she uses as it is the only common ingredient in the products I have. 
 But I see a lot of the ladies from the lo po thread swear by her products.  You should try them.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

ronie

I have a Few APB products and only fond of the Marshmallow Cloud and Birthday Cake scents. I may pull them out during my wash this weekend.


----------



## flyygirlll2

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ronie  I know . Low porosity ain't no joke. Trying to moisturize my hair is like putting peanut butter on a brick......pointless . Wait, you were thinking about relaxing again? When and why? Your hair is alla' that!  I'm going to try some things out and if they work I'll be doing it from here on out.



I can relate. My hair is very hard to moisturize. I'm not sure if it's low porosity or what... All I know is my hair is finicky as all get out.


----------



## ikandi87

EnExitStageLeft ronie what are the scents that you wasn't fond of? I just got my order and I wasn't too thrilled about the scents but the products seem decent...she always has sales so I would like to know what if any scents u think I may wanna steer clear from? TIA


----------



## Lilmama1011

Sitting in the house with my silk scarf on but about to spray it and moisturize and seal and pin it back up


----------



## PureSilver

Just moisturized my hair and scalp sealed and put back in a bun. It feels good for the most part. I can't wait to relax.


----------



## ChasingBliss

Welp, Im loc'd up now and I love it. Everything worked out at the salon. I sat in that chair for 4 hours....thought it would be longer.

They are about 4 inches long barely neck length. I love them. Im just just trying to get used to the look on me. I guess I can throw my comb and brush way now


----------



## Destiny9109

Ateyaa had the right idea about the aphogee reconstructor, my breakage is nonexistent right now. I usually prefer joico reconstructor(mainly for the scent, I just love it), but aphogee definitely does the job well at less than half the price of joico.


----------



## rileypak

EnExitStageLeft I'm gearing up to put my summary in the Komaza Care Hair Analysis thread.
The biggest reveal for me was that I'm normal (new growth) to high-po (relaxed ends). Lots of raised cuticles that was all new to me since I thought my hair behaved like low-po. Very interesting overall.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

PayPals new Pay After Delivery feature could be a very dangerous thing.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

After cutting 7+ inches of hair, my wng still has straight pieces in the front and sides. If I cut again, it will be very uneven since the left side is more straight. But if I wear anything but a wng(which I know I won't keep up with) the length difference will be noticeable..

Guess I'll just leave it be for now and just do twistouts until I can find a longterm PS to stick with for the year.


----------



## MileHighDiva

cwmarie said:


> PayPals new Pay After Delivery feature could be a very dangerous thing.



cwmarie 

Please elaborate!  I haven't heard about this.  Why would it be dangerous?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie

MileHighDiva said:


> cwmarie
> 
> Please elaborate!  I haven't heard about this.  Why would it be dangerous?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva 

It's a new feature. I got an email about it a couple weeks ago. Basically PayPal pays for your purchase up front and then withdrawals it out of your bank account 14 days later. They are supposed to send a reminder before they take your money. 

I said it's dangerous because you can buy stuff ahead of time and not have to pay for it for two weeks. That's like two paychecks away lol. I just tried it for my Curlmart purchase. We'll see how it goes.

ETA: you can also pay back paypal before the 14 days is up... If that makes sense.


----------



## naija24

Almost six months of new growth!!


----------



## PJaye

cwmarie said:


> PayPals new Pay After Delivery feature could be a very dangerous thing.



I love this feature.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I said I was gonna wash my hair. ..I lied


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wasn't planning on washing my hair today but I might because I mind as well do it and the clean the bathroom from that slippery conditioner.  Doesn't  make since to do  vise versa or just do everything tomorrow since it already 7 pm and my wash days tend to be so long for no reason


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I so need to wash this hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

This turned out to be an unexpected wash.  I wanted to get my schedule back in washing on Friday and clean the bathroom after. Dc now for 20 min with heat and going to put it right back in the same style.  Might not do the two twist because doing it wet with scarf makes it look flat anyway.  Had a easy detangling session before washing and in the shower. I will never want to strange outside of the shower after washing again. It takes up too much time.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was kind of scared while washing my hair fearing it thinned out because when I wet my hair, moisturize and seal twice daily my hair looks paper thin when pinning it back up but it's common since I'm weighing my hair down and it's wet but you know sometimes we have to calm ourselves because that inner voice is saying "are you sure". Well I am because twisting my hair in four sections with conditioner still showed thickness


----------



## Lilmama1011

This hask  placenta no rinse  is the bomb. It reminds me of childhood.and my mom doing my sister and I hair;  and it stops breakage.  It didn't have much but it stopped the little breakage I had from manipulation.  It a heavy protein but I never do heavy proteins anymore. Just light to medium and I do see a difference


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wonder if I could get away with once a week using hask  and using only moisture based conditioners.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I got my banana conditioner from the body coming.  Talking better order it's 40% off and temporary Free shipping. The usual price for the 8oz bottles are 8. They are $4.90 now. I got 3 bottles for $15 something. It has protein BTW. So I guess that week I won't be using gasket to spray my hair after washing.  I will just use my Shea moisture mist.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Hang I keep posting but I'm under this dryer and my little butt is dripping. Once again no hot head yet. I  am getting it or ordering it on the 25th


----------



## Lilmama1011

The moment when you decide to change ingredients in hair products and you become heavy handed when your using up what you got already


----------



## Lilmama1011

Going cone Free. Tresemme naturals will be my go to moisture conditioner and we will see about that banana conditioner from the body for being my protein based conditioner.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just thought about it, that hask  has a cone but at the  bottom of it, oh well, that will be the only cone I will allow !


----------



## Lilmama1011

Ooooo this rambling made my under the dryer time go fast.  More rambling from me next week: )


----------



## Lilmama1011

Everything thing dripping ewwww


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm reminiscing about when 5 weeks hit,  most was  like "it time for a relaxer very soon " shooooo I'm still feeling brand new.  This is so easy. 12 weeks isn't so bad either. As long as the new growth is wet or damp or coated with conditioner I'm fine


----------



## MileHighDiva

Lilmama1011

What is gasket?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

MileHighDiva said:


> Lilmama1011
> 
> What is gasket?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva I meant to say hask lol. Auto correct did that lol


----------



## lalla

I did my third henna session in ten days. My hair is very silky and shiny. I also cut off 4 inches. I'm BSB now.


----------



## heirloom

One of the things I didn't expect when I decided to go natural was the impact it would have on my little sister. She's seven and she loves the fact that I have big hair like her now. Since she's been born my mum, my other sister and I have had a relaxer. And its very rare to see any naturals here. I guess she likes that she isn't the only one now


----------



## MzLady78

I need to wash my hair and do my crochet braids over. That is like an all day affair.


----------



## AgeinATL

Washing, DCing, rollersetting and flat ironing my hair for my husband's graduation tomorrow. Not an easy task with nearly 21 months of NG. Definitely will be an all day process. I plan to get some braids installed next weekend.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I cannot believe an overnight DC with a cheapy condish was all I needed to revive my curls. It looks so different 

on another note, I still see random straight hairs on my head. I never thought I'd get to a point where straight hairs piss me off.


----------



## meka72

I used the SD RCA conditioner once before and don't remember being wowed by it. Well I used it again and left it in overnight after an Aphogee 2 step treatment, I now see the wonders of RCA. My hair feels really good! I'm in no rush to M&S.


----------



## PureSilver

Still trying to decide on which relaxer to use, I'm switching to no lye.......I really don't think my hair like lye relaxers.

I've watched so many youtube videos with relaxer results and  still can't decide. I'm liking the results i've seen of *Optimum Amla Legend, Creme of Nature Straight from Eden, Creme of Nature Argan Oil Relaxer, Elasta QP Relaxer*

decisions decisions


----------



## JosieLynn

Contemplating more hairstyles for the summer. I really want to wear my hair out but without hella breakage. Like a weekend style. My hair is so delicate though I hope I can wear it out a few times without suffering major length setbacks


----------



## blackeyes31626

*sigh*
Lord, please give me the strength to do my hair today.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

About 16 weeks post. It would have been 32 weeks post if I didn't given up 16 weeks ago.  Ugh! It's alright. My transition is better this time around.


----------



## Rozlewis

TwoSnapsUp said:


> About 16 weeks post. It would have been 32 weeks post if I didn't given up 16 weeks ago.  Ugh! It's alright. My transition is better this time around.



TwoSnapsUp

Congrats on being 16 weeks post and good luck on your transition. I am 14 weeks post and the struggle is real. What are you doing different this time to manage? I am looking for some tips.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Rozlewis 

congrats to you, too. I wish I had tips. My hair is working my nerves, but I decided that when it gets on my nerves, I just throw a wig on. Other days, I throw on a bun and call it a day.  I don't cowash as much as I used to and I take biotin, though I don't see that my hair is growing any faster than my usual 1/2 inch per month.

Relaxing is no longer an option for me, it's too damaging to my edges. When annoyed, I watch YT videos of transitioners. (Journettowaistlength, Alexxxhes, Jasmine Ghee, taya7588, etc)


----------



## Rozlewis

TwoSnapsUp

I hear ya. I have found that doing everything in sections and detangling every step of they way on wash days helps. It used to feel awkward working in sections but now I get it. I have also found that a mid-week cowash works wonders. These are old tried and true tips that are working for me. Good luck.


----------



## Philippians413

I would hate doing all this hair!







"This is ALL her hair. No Photoshop, just purely Natural."


----------



## curlyTisME

Hair is still soft and moisturized after days of laziness!


----------



## SlimPickinz

My blow dryer's motor went out on Monday. I haven't had time to get a replacement and I want to flat iron my hair today. I don't know how I'm gonna do it but my hair will be straight by morning.


----------



## Destiny9109

cwmarie said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> It's a new feature. I got an email about it a couple weeks ago. Basically PayPal pays for your purchase up front and then withdrawals it out of your bank account 14 days later. They are supposed to send a reminder before they take your money.
> 
> I said it's dangerous because you can buy stuff ahead of time and not have to pay for it for two weeks. That's like two paychecks away lol. I just tried it for my Curlmart purchase. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> ETA: you can also pay back paypal before the 14 days is up... If that makes sense.



I wonder what would happen if there wasn't enough or any money to take out of the account 14 days later.


----------



## ronie

meka72 said:


> I used the SD RCA conditioner once before and don't remember being wowed by it. Well I used it again and left it in overnight after an Aphogee 2 step treatment, I now see the wonders of RCA. My hair feels really good! I'm in no rush to M&S.



maka72 RCA is wonderful. It is protein free, so I like to hit my hair with a dose of protein before using to get the full effect. I sometimes mix it with a little Shea What (which has hydrolyzed wheat and silk protein) if I do a one step DCing. It smoothes and moisturized my hair, and it smells delicious.


----------



## JaneBond007

Jane Carter's line is at Sally Beauty Supply!!!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Destiny9109 said:


> I wonder what would happen if there wasn't enough or any money to take out of the account 14 days later.



Hmmm. I'm guessing either paypal will charge you for insufficient funds or your bank will charge you an overdraft fee. Not sure.


----------



## KinkyRN

Destiny9109 said:


> I wonder what would happen if there wasn't enough or any money to take out of the account 14 days later.



Actually it has been in effect for over a year. I use it frequently.  They will remove the funds from your saved form of payment. Any insufficient charges will come from your bank. The feature is not available for all ebay sellers or websites that accept PayPal.  You can make a fake cart and get all the way to the payment  screen before you find out if pay later is available.


----------



## ImanAdero

Philippians413 said:


> I would hate doing all this hair!  "This is ALL her hair. No Photoshop, just purely Natural."



Her hair would be in about 12 chunky twists ALL the time. That's it.


----------



## Embyra

Finally washed my hair after leaving it for 3 weeks 
I just really couldn't be bothered with my hair I'll be bunning for the rest of the week


----------



## SlimPickinz

Medium sized braids then I sat under my hooded dryer. My flat iron came out perfectly but I don't think it will last. I foresee poofiness in my future. I'm going to grease it and roll it on flex rods for bed.

I need to lay off the wash n go's. My ends can't handle it. No matter how nice it looks I'd rather have nice ends.


----------



## curlyTisME

Moisturized my scalp, feels great!!


----------



## Victoria44

My hair refuses to stay moisturized at all this summer. I got so frustrated today but I just left it alone and came back to it later.

 I think I'm gnna go back to strictly finger detangling, I've been seeing way too much breakage last two washes. I also wanted to try naptural85's cowash/detangle in under 25 minutes method but I'm pretty sure it would be a disaster. Still might give it one try..


----------



## Lilmama1011

Wet hair and dry hair is a dramatic difference.  When wetting and double moisturizing and sealing my hair and putting it back up it looks paper thin. It makes me scared when I do it but when I wash and comb it out, it goes back to normal


----------



## Lilmama1011

The moment when one of your hair pieces are caught in your hair and you can't get the hair out so you ask someone to help and they end up breaking the hair, smh


----------



## PureSilver

Thinking of washing today and doing a moisturizing treatment, i'll just see if my body is up to it first.


----------



## PureSilver

Thinking of washing today and doing a moisturizing treatment, i'll just see if my body is up to it first.


----------



## ImanAdero

Okay... I need some advice (3rd time posting this question lol):

My weave has been in for just over 5 weeks and is starting to loosen. I had initially meant to keep my weave in for 8 weeks. 

So should I A) just let it rock for another 2.5 weeks and then take it out?

B) get it retightened and see if I can make it to 10-11 weeks?

I'm also supposed to be going on vacation mid August and I'm not sure if I want to be in the weave while on vacation (the opposite of most people lol). 

What do y'all think?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ImanAdero said:


> Okay... I need some advice (3rd time posting this question lol):
> 
> My weave has been in for just over 5 weeks and is starting to loosen. I had initially meant to keep my weave in for 8 weeks.
> 
> So should I A) just let it rock for another 2.5 weeks and then take it out?
> 
> B) get it retightened and see if I can make it to 10-11 weeks?
> 
> I'm also supposed to be going on vacation mid August and I'm not sure if I want to be in the weave while on vacation (the opposite of most people lol).
> 
> What do y'all think?



 it depends on what you want to do.   This is my 9th week of my weave. I'll be taking it out on Friday.  It was loose at 5 weeks but I didnt want to pay extra to tighten it when I knew I was taking it out in 4 weeks.

 If its not noticeable, ride it out.  If you want to keep it in longer and its bothering you because its loose, get it tightened ImanAdero


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ImanAdero said:


> Okay... I need some advice (3rd time posting this question lol):  My weave has been in for just over 5 weeks and is starting to loosen. I had initially meant to keep my weave in for 8 weeks.  So should I A) just let it rock for another 2.5 weeks and then take it out?  B) get it retightened and see if I can make it to 10-11 weeks?  I'm also supposed to be going on vacation mid August and I'm not sure if I want to be in the weave while on vacation (the opposite of most people lol).  What do y'all think?



ImanAdero I agree with Shawn. It's really up to you. When I wear sew in's, I visit the salon every 2-3 weeks and get it washed, conditioned, re-tightened (if needed) and styled. My stylist will usually determine the areas that need re-tightened while she's styling. I usually keep the entire weave in around 12 weeks. If you have a long weave and you are vacationing in a hot climate (unless it's curly and you will be wetting it a lot) you may want to go ahead and take it down. We visit the Caribbean or Hawaii quite a bit when we vacation and I couldn't image being there with a weave or wig no matter how short. lol


----------



## spellinto

Deciding to buy a blow dryer on payday. I've been eyeing one for awhile but I've been frugal with my money.  Im buying one just for the cool setting because I think the cool air will improve my air drying results. Can't wait to try!


----------



## PureSilver

ImanAdero said:


> Okay... I need some advice (3rd time posting this question lol):
> 
> My weave has been in for just over 5 weeks and is starting to loosen. I had initially meant to keep my weave in for 8 weeks.
> 
> So should I A) just let it rock for another 2.5 weeks and then take it out?
> 
> B) get it retightened and see if I can make it to 10-11 weeks?
> 
> I'm also supposed to be going on vacation mid August and I'm not sure if I want to be in the weave while on vacation (the opposite of most people lol).
> 
> What do y'all think?



The longest i've kept a weave in was 6 weeks. I would be too afraid of matting and that my dear is no joke.


----------



## Lucie

I cut my hair to SL and I feel bald. Even when I BCed to an 1/8" of hair, I felt okay. Something about this blasted SL irks me, LOL! It is cute though. My SO was like WOW your hair is short. He thinks I should BC with him. I am not sure yet. I need to get used to this SL. I just don't know if anyone can relate as to why I feel balder at SL than legitimately near-bald. Weirdo, I guess.


----------



## ImanAdero

Thanks shawnyblazes lulu97 and PureSilver

I think I'm just gonna rock with it and take it out for vacation. It's only another two and a half weeks, and that will make 8 weeks. 

I'm not really all that concerned about matting because I've only washed it twice so far (every two weeks and will wash on Friday this week)... My new growth isn't THAT much and my hair is surprisingly soft. 

Thanks folks! Appreciate the feedback! I haven't EVER kept a weave in for so long but I like it and think I'll do it more often as a protective style.


----------



## PureSilver

Lucie said:


> *I cut my hair to SL* and I feel bald. Even when I BCed to an 1/8" of hair, I felt okay. Something about this blasted SL irks me, LOL! It is cute though. My SO was like WOW your hair is short. He thinks I should BC with him. I am not sure yet. I need to get used to this SL. I just don't know if anyone can relate as to why I feel balder at SL than legitimately near-bald. Weirdo, I guess.




I'm so not being your friend for that.....why cut your gorgeous locks?


----------



## atlien11

^^ Lucie Yeah i wanna know too!


----------



## Lucie

PureSilver said:


> I'm so not being your friend for that.....why cut your gorgeous locks?


 


atlien11 said:


> ^^ @Lucie Yeah i wanna know too!


 
PureSilver, LOL! Aww....... it'll grow back. What will you do when I BC again?  I like to change my hair up. It feels short but I like it. It's kind of nice not having hair all over my back. 

atlien11, please see above.


----------



## PureSilver

Hmmm....maybe it will grow back by the time i come to your state later this year. Looking forward to that meeting


----------



## PureSilver

oopps Double post


----------



## PJaye

spellinto said:


> Deciding to buy a blow dryer on payday. I've been eyeing one for awhile but I've been frugal with my money.  Im buying one just for the cool setting because I think the cool air will improve my air drying results. Can't wait to try!



This is a nice, inexpensive dryer that has gotten some great reviews:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K8CMS1E/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2URZ6QSTRH0AZ


----------



## Prettymetty

Today is wash day. I am airdrying a bit before I detangle and braid my hair back. I may do a length check later too


----------



## Neomorph

Just washed my hair...hmm my curls are giving me a mop top lmao...


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't care with anyone says,  acv rinse alone cleans. I have no buildup on the scalp.  I let it sit for 30 minutes


----------



## myronnie

Please tell me how my natural 4a/4b hair is more detangled after doing a wash and go and sleeping with a pineapple..
Just doesn't make any sense. When I twist it up, it mats and tangles but let it go free and it's happy..


----------



## SweetlyCurly

myronnie said:


> Please tell me how my natural 4a/4b hair is more detangled after doing a wash and go and sleeping with a pineapple..
> Just doesn't make any sense. When I twist it up, it mats and tangles but let it go free and it's happy..



I have 3c hair and the same happens to me. That's why I hardly twist my hair.


----------



## LadyRaider

I straightened my hair on Sunday evening. I did not work out yesterday. So today I can wear a "messy" side bun. Yay.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

PRAISE JESUS! My hair feels like my hair again. Soft, plush and satin like. 

Its official ACV rinses are out and oil rinses are in. 

Purabody Body MuruMuru is awesome as a leave in moisturizer, HH SCM is still my HG leave in and Oyin Handmade Hair Dew is DIVINE!

AMEN!


----------



## Embyra

Shea moisture Curling Gel Souffle + Curling milk and topped off with elasta qp clear gel 

Is a win my hair is soft soft soft and shiny I have been bunning this week and this combo is a keeper yep


----------



## GettingKinky

EnExitStageLeft said:


> PRAISE JESUS! My hair feels like my hair again. Soft, plush and satin like.  Its official ACV rinses are out and oil rinses are in.  Purabody Body MuruMuru is awesome as a leave in moisturizer, HH SCM is still my HG leave in and Oyin Handmade Hair Dew is DIVINE!  AMEN!



EnExitStageLeft
I am a big fan of ACV rinsing. How do you do your oil rinsing?  Does it leave your shower floor slippery?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

GettingKinky

All I do is apply about a quarter size amount of oil per section after rinsing my DC. I then layer my rinsing/detangling conditioner on top and let it all sit while I apply it to each section (usually 4). After I've done each section, I'll take them down one by one in the shower detangle and then rinse till its all gone. Once I'm done rinsing it clean, I'll finish with a lukewarm water rinse. 

HTH'S


----------



## ikandi87

First time posting here but annywho...I been a hardcore weave wearer(all types) for about 8 yrs with occasional breaks but the past two months of wearing my natural has really made it hard for me to go back...I made a wig with "virgin brazilian" hair and lace closure that came out really good but I cant bring myself to wear it...maybe it just too hot? I feel kind of naked bc im hair is only shoulder length but I also feel free at the same time...


----------



## veesweets

My Darcy's DC mask arrived yesterday and the consistency seems really similar to jessicurl's deep treatment. I'm so annoyed with the steel lined plastic bottles so if the darcy's can replace the jessicurl I'll be pleased


----------



## mz.rae

Ok so I decided to visit my old stylist to get some highlights since I'm kind of iffy about letting new people put chemicals in my hair. Anyway I feel like I should have went to the stylist I went to back in April. The picture on the left is how I looked when I left the salon back in April with the new stylist. The picture on the left is from today. I don't really like how my ends look they look raggedy because they didn't get that straight. It's so strange to me because when I went to her in high school she would get my natural hair so straight it looked like it was relaxed. She has changed her technique since then. Next month I will be going to the new stylist I tried and may get the color a little bit brighter.


----------



## Prettymetty

I thought my short wig made me look older but I got asked for an ID today (Im 31). Dh is 24 and he never gets ID'd. What the heck lol


----------



## PinkSunshine77

White nail polish gives me life.


----------



## Angelbean

Well half of a new bask beauty yam spilled out today....I am so sad right now


----------



## Lilmama1011

Angelbean said:


> Well half of a new bask beauty yam spilled out today....I am so sad right now



((((((((((


----------



## curlyTisME

Back on my JBCO regimen nightly!


----------



## ikandi87

PinkSunshine77 said:


> White nail polish gives me life.



I been eyeing my small nail polish collection lately bc I haven't done my nail in forever but I couldn't come up with any ideas but thanks to you PinkSunshine77  I have one! All I have is SC Snow Me White. What are you using?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I want some kiss my face upper management gel.

ETA Oh and some Aphoghee green tea leave in


----------



## Embyra

Bought some more of the pink shea styling milk and curling gel 

I'm prob the only one that likes the gel lol


----------



## KimPossibli

My hair products are going to last forever...


----------



## PinkSunshine77

ikandi87 said:


> I been eyeing my small nail polish collection lately bc I haven't done my nail in forever but I couldn't come up with any ideas but thanks to you PinkSunshine77  I have one! All I have is SC Snow Me White. What are you using?



haha just a cheapie White polish. I paint them daily so I don't bother to pay too much for my polish.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Whoa, that seller price is high.


----------



## Jobwright

I had to do a "splash challenge" at work this morning so I wore a pony tail. When I watched the video, it looked so skinny and frail!  SAD!!!!  It is probably the oil because I Prepooed overnight to wash today after the "splash" but still I feel bad about my poor skinny hair!  When oh when will I have the hair I want?!?!?!


----------



## FollicleFanatic

When I detangle my hair in the shower I put the shed hair on the shower wall to remove once I step out. Pulling giant balls of hair out of the drain sucks and I don't like the hair catchers.

One morning I had stayed over SO's place and heard him yell. I thought the water went cold for a sec since he was quiet after that, so I went back to sleep.

I must've forgotten to remove the hair since he told me later that night when he got in the shower he saw something big on the wall(we both have terrible eyesight). He thought it was a giant spider and hollered lol.


----------



## spellinto

myronnie said:


> Please tell me how my natural 4a/4b hair is more detangled after doing a wash and go and sleeping with a pineapple..
> Just doesn't make any sense. When I twist it up, it mats and tangles but let it go free and it's happy..



myronnie I'm relaxed but the same thing happens with my new growth. If I wear my hair out, my roots stay detangled, but if I bun consecutively, they are more likely to mat and lock together.


----------



## PureSilver

Finally decided to wash my hair. This NG i tell ya. Lounging with conditioner in my hair and a grocery bag on top....cheapie style but it gets the job done while i sip on some tea in the ET.


----------



## brebre928

Embyra said:


> Bought some more of the pink shea styling milk and curling gel
> 
> I'm prob the only one that likes the gel lol




Embyra 

I like the gel too


----------



## myronnie

My drain in my bathroom got clogged again..dad says it's from grease and oils down the drain.. I feel super bad because I prepoo with oils consistently  he had to come over and manually clear the line a couple yrs ago and it wasn't easy. Of course he yelled at me but he said to just use less oils :S


----------



## lux10023

FollicleFanatic 

the imagery of a hair blob makes me want to scream and im not even in your shower

lmaooo i would've been so done with you for that



to funny though




FollicleFanatic said:


> When I detangle my hair in the shower I put the shed hair on the shower wall to remove once I step out. Pulling giant balls of hair out of the drain sucks and I don't like the hair catchers.
> 
> One morning I had stayed over SO's place and heard him yell. I thought the water went cold for a sec since he was quiet after that, so I went back to sleep.
> 
> I must've forgotten to remove the hair since he told me later that night when he got in the shower he saw something big on the wall(we both have terrible eyesight). He thought it was a giant spider and hollered lol.


----------



## PureSilver

So i washed the conditioner out. Set my blow dryer setting on High Cool and it took me 15mins to dry my hair 95%. i detangled my NG and length with my fingers as i blow dryed. I lost little to no hair in the process and i'm pleased


----------



## myronnie

Thanks spellinto I'm glad I'm not the only one that has an issue with twisting/putting my hair up for long amounts of time!
I detangled yesterday after 2 days of wearing it in a wash n go and there was a lot of shed hair..I think all the shed hair just keeps trapped over time and things get crazy


----------



## Lilmama1011

FollicleFanatic said:


> When I detangle my hair in the shower I put the shed hair on the shower wall to remove once I step out. Pulling giant balls of hair out of the drain sucks and I don't like the hair catchers.
> 
> One morning I had stayed over SO's place and heard him yell. I thought the water went cold for a sec since he was quiet after that, so I went back to sleep.
> 
> I must've forgotten to remove the hair since he told me later that night when he got in the shower he saw something big on the wall(we both have terrible eyesight). He thought it was a giant spider and hollered lol.



OMG lol........


----------



## spellinto

I should stop wearing my hair up in buns and just sport a messy updo with my jaw clip. Wearing my hair like this today and it looks really cute


----------



## Destiny9109

I think I finally have my products sorted out that I want to stick with for a while. Posting here so I'll have it on record when I think about changing my mind

Keracare 1st lather shampoo
Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo
Affirm 5 in 1 reconstructor
Nexxus emergencee
Nexxus, chi, or keracare leave in
Keracare overnight moisturizing treatment
Give or take a styling product(setting lotion, foam, serum)

I would go with Nairobi products but everything listed above is available to me on the ground.


----------



## meka72

I've got so many hair products that I don't know what I want to use. Should I use up stuff (CJ curl rehab and Curly Que renew) or pop open some new stuff (ST, NG, Claudies, Obia)? That's why I can use up stuff


----------



## Lilmama1011

Look what I won: ))))))


----------



## SlimPickinz

Lilmama1011 said:


> Look what I won: ))))))


Congrats!!!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

myronnie said:


> My drain in my bathroom got clogged again..dad says it's from grease and oils down the drain.. I feel super bad because I prepoo with oils consistently  he had to come over and manually clear the line a couple yrs ago and it wasn't easy. Of course he yelled at me but he said to just use less oils :S



myronnie

When using heavy oils, clays and powders often you should clean your drains quarterly or bi-monthly (for heavier use). If you don't want to use a commercial drain cleaner I have a recipe from the DIY Natural e-book. I've used it before and it works just as well as Drano. 


> • 1 cup baking soda
> • 1 cup salt
> • 1 ½ cups vinegar
> • pot of boiling water
> 
> Pour baking soda down the drain slowly. (Chase with a
> little vinegar if it's not moving.) Next pour the salt. Now
> pour vinegar in slowly (use the handle of a wooden
> spoon to force salt/baking soda down the drain if it has
> stopped moving). Wait 15-20 minutes and flush the
> drain with boiling water


----------



## myronnie

Thanks BranwenRosewood I
I think used baking soda and vinegar but I will try the salt and boiling water in combination!


----------



## Lilmama1011

SO does my eyebrows now lol. I don't break out as much either. He plucked my one chin hair too lol we had fun lol


----------



## PureSilver

So last night after a mini stop to get some cush, i calculated my goal length and how far it would take me to get there. I see a full BSL by Dec and WL by Dec 2015. rays: lord be kind and gracious to me, please bestow upon me healthy thick long WL before Dec 2015, soften my NG and touch my texture in your name i pray. Amen


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I just found 16 oz's of pure organic argan oil for $20 and 16 oz's of organic macadamia nut oil for $12. *runs through the pews of the church, passes out, gets back up and fan myself*

The cheapest I've been able to find argan oil in my neighborhood was around $20 for a 2 oz bottle. A health food store near Trader Joe's was having a close out sale...I made sure the expiration date was on point before purchasing.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

So this Curlmart "sample" I got was a full sized product that goes for $12 in Ulta. Too bad I don't think I'd ever use hair spray for anything.


----------



## mzpurp

BranwenRosewood said:


> @myronnie
> 
> When using heavy oils, clays and powders often you should clean your drains quarterly or bi-monthly (for heavier use). If you don't want to use a commercial drain cleaner I have a recipe from the DIY Natural e-book. I've used it before and it works just as well as Drano.


 

Thank you for that receipe bc I've been dealing with a clogged drain myself and I would def rather find a more natural solution!


----------



## lux10023

bleach and apple cider vinegar work for cleaning drains too

build up can be a bleep at times...and plumbing issues can become costly...


----------



## Prettymetty

My nerves are so bad today. Even my hair is bothering me. Everytime a strand touches me I think it's a fly or something (my hair is usually under a satin bonnet). I need a vacation and a massage and maybe a couple shots of tequila. <deep breath>


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I'm so excited for wash day. New toys && products always get me giddy


----------



## veesweets

Prettymetty said:


> My nerves are so bad today. Even my hair is bothering me. Everytime a strand touches me I think it's a fly or something (my hair is usually under a satin bonnet). I need a vacation and a massage and maybe a couple shots of tequila. <deep breath>



It's national tequila day. Go get your drink on and relax girl! Lol


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm 6 weeks post today and I'm like "new growth? What new growth?" 

Back in 2011 I was begging my stylist to do my touchups every 5 weeks.  I wanted my hair straight, straight, straight.  I thought my hair looked good back then, but old pictures tell me differently.

It's amazing how much your mindset can change in a few short years. I may stretch 24 weeks or forever.


----------



## ChasingBliss

Locs are officially a week old. They look fuzzy and a little unkempt despite my efforts to keep them neat...I don't even think I'm supposed to be trying to keep them neat  Anywho, I was prepared mentally for this so I'm good. I just have to get rid of the neat nelly mentality. Especially when they start budding eh?


----------



## bosswitch

smdh...ORS doesn't seem to be meshing well with my hair now after 4 years of use. Might have to start the grueling process of finding another staple DC


----------



## Victoria44

I have this new motivation to take care of my hair and get it healthy. There's all this breakage at my crown that I've just been ignoring but I'm gnna try to get that under control. We'll see how this goes..


----------



## bosswitch

Victoria44 said:


> I have this new motivation to take care of my hair and get it healthy. There's all this breakage at my crown that I've just been ignoring but I'm gnna try to get that under control. We'll see how this goes..



Your hair looks beautiful in your siggy and avatar.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTANmILQ1bA&list=UUXqg3ufdZJQHe-k25UXsy6Q


I'm in love "in the words of Joe from back in the day" round and round I go, out of control I'm in love


----------



## mz.rae

I feel like a new person with this color in my head! I'm thinking about dying the whole head red or a medium brown color!


----------



## Victoria44

bosswitch said:


> Your hair looks beautiful in your siggy and avatar.



Aw thank you!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Fresh wash and dc to start my weekend


----------



## Fotchygirl

lulu97 said:


> I just found 16 oz's of pure organic argan oil for $20 and 16 oz's of organic macadamia nut oil for $12. *runs through the pews of the church, passes out, gets back up and fan myself*
> 
> The cheapest I've been able to find argan oil in my neighborhood was around $20 for a 2 oz bottle. A health food store near Trader Joe's was having a close out sale...I made sure the expiration date was on point before purchasing.


lulu97 you are so funny with your gorge curls!


----------



## mzpurp

PinkSunshine77 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTANmILQ1bA&list=UUXqg3ufdZJQHe-k25UXsy6Q
> 
> 
> I'm in love "in the words of Joe from back in the day" round and round I go, out of control I'm in love


 

Love this! This maybe my next style after I take my crotchet braids out!


----------



## curlyTisME

It's growing! Ready for some fall protective styling though.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

mzpurp said:


> Love this! This maybe my next style after I take my crotchet braids out!



yasss this is hot! and I didn't realize they were flat twists. I can do those! Braids I can't do.


----------



## AgeinATL

I am 3 days shy of 21 months post relaxer. I want braids installed but I am debating on if I want to do them myself or pay someone. They seem so easy to install, just time consuming..


----------



## Victoria44

I wish I could just put my hair in some small/medium sized corn rolls, going straight back and wrap the ends in a small bun and just do that for a year. My head and forehead are too big though lol. My mom used to braid my hair like that all through middle school. I used to love the feeling of them first being done.

One day I'll invest in a good quality wig and I'll have reason to corn roll my hair.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Shrinkage is sneaky and deceptive. I was pleasantly surprised today.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I could never go combless.  I detangle before washing,  detangle  in shower with conditioner under running water, comb out real quick to apply deep conditioner(so it's basically detangled ) and as I'm applying relaxer style a couple more shedded hair comes out.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I really need to figure out how I'm going to be deep conditioning because the hooded part kept falling back on me. I need to get a cap asap.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm mad my banana conditioner didn't come. I guess I will be doing a protein dc next week.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wonder if protective styling for this relaxer period will do me any good.  Hopefully it won't do any bad. I don't see breakage


----------



## LuciaAbigail

Moisturized my hair last night and it feels so good. Supple, I'm fact.  So grateful for LHCF teaching me what my hair SHOULD feel like!


----------



## SlimPickinz

I purchased some hair for my twists. I think I'm gonna wait  though, my best friend's birthday is this wknd


----------



## PureSilver

Lilmama1011 said:


> I could never go combless.  I detangle before washing,  detangle  in shower with conditioner under running water, comb out real quick to apply deep conditioner(so it's basically detangled ) and as I'm applying relaxer style a couple more shedded hair comes out.



I feel your pain


----------



## bosswitch

Chopping off my dead ends in Aug and will be PS'ing till my hair reaches full APL. Primarily braids, but will also try wigging it too. Going back to what helped me grow my hair to BSL back in the day.


----------



## mz.rae

I was just sitting around thinking, and I can't believe when I was natural the first time around and I can't believe I would go a month some times two months without washing my hair! And when I did I would "deep condition" with a hot oil treatment and rip through my hair a dryer and try to straighten my hair slapping grease on my ends because they never got straight and I thought putting grease on them would help it to straighten. Now that I think about it I don't even think the hairdresser back then deep conditioned my hair before straightening either, I just remember one time. In hindsight that was pretty bad,  but was all I knew. I was in the mindset back then that the only thing that could be done with natural hair was going to the salon and getting it straightened. No wonder my hair stayed stuck at armpit length back then. Yay for enlightenment!


----------



## PerFicMsFit

The LHCF mobile app needs an upgrade...


----------



## JaneBond007

PerFicMsFit said:


> The LHCF mobile app needs an upgrade...




Your roller set looks like bubble gum and ice cream lol!  I'm now long enough to roll my hair.  Sigh.  Afraid my rollers are kinda ugly, though, but I'm not going to complain.  On to long lengths again!!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

soon as I get hoooooome...I'll make it up to you, baby I'll do what I gotta doooo

relaxing in my pjs, deep conditioning. been out in this crazy heat all day, finally able to sit. soaking up this AC


----------



## SlimPickinz

PerFicMsFit said:


> The LHCF mobile app needs an upgrade...


Yes yes yes!


----------



## DoDo

Ditching the satin cap means that my edges have been growing more than I thought they could.

Using the Bass S-shaped paddle brush to detangle makes my hair much easier to manage.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DoDo said:


> Ditching the satin cap means that my edges have been growing more than I thought they could.
> 
> Using the Bass S-shaped paddle brush to detangle makes my hair much easier to manage.



I'm thinking of ditching my satin cap for my edges and nape.


----------



## MileHighDiva

DoDo said:


> Ditching the satin cap means that my edges have been growing more than I thought they could.
> 
> Using the Bass S-shaped paddle brush to detangle makes my hair much easier to manage.



DoDo

For clarification, did you ditch a satin bonnet or cap?  I'm happy that your edges are flourishing.


----------



## aviddiva77

Freaking allergies made me sick and I'm scared to wash my hair now. In the past if I washed my hair while sick I got worse and I need to go to work tomorrow. Sigh. I guess it will have to wait. Meanwhile my scalp is itching like a ****.


----------



## Bun Mistress

First time doing a braid out in over a year when I cut my hair.  Will see how this turns out.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Shea Moisture Body Wash broke me out so bad, I can almost cry. 

My skin is so scaly and dry. My SO threw it away for me. I'm going back to the Dove For Sensitive Skin. I slathered myself in Aveeno/Aquaphor and I feel so much better. 

My skin use to be able to take ANYTHING! Now if I look at it to hard I break out. THIS SUCKS!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Shea Moisture Body Wash broke me out so bad, I can almost cry.
> 
> My skin is so scaly and dry. My SO threw it away for me. I'm going back to the Dove For Sensitive Skin. I slathered myself in Aveeno/Aquaphor and I feel so much better.
> 
> My skin use to be able to take ANYTHING! Now if I look at it to hard I break out. THIS SUCKS!



Oh no!   sorry to hear that.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

cwmarie

Yeah, its sucks. I thought it would be ok because it has more natural ingredients but nahhhhhhhh. Its just as bad (if not worst) then drugstore brand body washes. I'll just stick to what I know for now own.


----------



## Lilmama1011

EnExitStageLeft said:


> cwmarie
> 
> Yeah, its sucks. I thought it would be ok because it has more natural ingredients but nahhhhhhhh. Its just as bad (if not worst) then drugstore brand body washes. I'll just stick to what I know for now own.



Yeah my mom keeps saying natural is not always better


----------



## Rocky91

Debating taking out this weave for a brief break. I stay weaved up during school so I kinda feel like I should give my hair a little break these last two weeks, plus I'm just plain tired of the weave even though it looks good.


----------



## ckisland

Ugh!!! My hair seems like it's in the awkward phase already . Now that my natural hair isn't a shiny new toy, it's boring as hayle!!! I need to get some braids, cause I'm over it  

Sigh. Let me watch some styling videos on Youtube.


----------



## Covergirl5906

I think I'm officially over the whole online natural hair care products/online vendor thing.  After my products run out I think I'm sticking to products that I can find on the ground.  I came to this conclusion after discovering that care free gold liquid activator moisturizes my hair like nothing else. Why am I buying all these fancy products again?  I just feel like it's no longer worth the hassle, money etc...


----------



## PinkSunshine77

ckisland said:


> Ugh!!! My hair seems like it's in the awkward phase already . Now that my natural hair isn't a shiny new toy, it's boring as hayle!!! I need to get some braids, cause I'm over it
> 
> Sigh. Let me watch some styling videos on Youtube.


ive been feeling the same way and I can do flat twists and a bunch of different styles now so yay


----------



## ckisland

PinkSunshine77 said:


> ive been feeling the same way and I can do flat twists and a bunch of different styles now so yay



Oh now I'm jealous !!! I can't do anything with it because it's too short . Boo!!!!


----------



## curlyTisME

I'm gonna rick my flat twists for a few days. Not really in the hair mood. I'll moisturize and seal daily though.


----------



## DoDo

MileHighDiva said:


> DoDo
> 
> For clarification, did you ditch a satin bonnet or cap?  I'm happy that your edges are flourishing.



MileHighDiva

I ditched the satin cap. I just use a satin pillow case now. I started doing it because wearing the cap was becoming uncomfortable. Now two months later my edges are much happier. I always had edges so I was shocked to see that they could actually get thicker and longer.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

ckisland said:


> Oh now I'm jealous !!! I can't do anything with it because it's too short . Boo!!!!


 lol hey, I was sitting here for 6 months doing wash n go swearing all I had was a teeny weeny afro, yesterday I was watching some Youtube vids..and realized, shrinkage tricked me! lol my hair is long enough to do something other than wash n gos. Thank God i was getting tired but yours will be there soon enough.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I took my two twists out, they were looking flat on the side of my head and I just did a regular ponytail pulled back and tucked my ends. It kind of looked like that anyway with the twists lol. I then double moisturized and sealed and detangled again.  It's much easier to detangle on wet hair and not almost dry hair because I was struggling a little bit to not break any hair. Even though I spritz it,  it was drying as fast as I was spraying it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I hope my ends look good when I relax in 5 weeks because sometimes when your hair is almost dry you get shrinkage (even though your relaxed ) and the ends don't add up right but I haven't suffered any breakage but you never know......


----------



## PureSilver

I have finally decided on the relaxer I will use next touch up JaneBond007 thank you for recommending Silk ELements Mega Silk but if it doesn't do right by me I'm coming for you. I cannot afford any more setbacks, not after this 4 months stretch. 

May I ask JaneBond007 what is your hair type and how quickly does it process your hair to give you bone straight results?


----------



## PureSilver

Covergirl5906 said:


> I think I'm officially over the whole online natural hair care products/online vendor thing.  After my products run out I think I'm sticking to products that I can find on the ground.  I came to this conclusion after discovering that care free gold liquid activator moisturizes my hair like nothing else. Why am I buying all these fancy products again?  I just feel like it's no longer worth the hassle, money etc...



Like Lilmama1011 momma always says "natural is not always better". I wanted to jump on the all natural products bandwagon too but I still haven't and not sure when I will, until then I will continue to use my commercial products until I decide I would like to throw away some money testing out every natural product on the market. I doubt I ever will. If it ain't broke don't fit it!


----------



## Embyra

brebre928 said:


> Embyra
> 
> I like the gel too





That's two anymore takers ??


----------



## divachyk

I really think my hair prefers multiple wash days throughout the week since it's so hot out but I'm not down for all that manipulation


----------



## PureSilver

So i guess today is out of the question as the day to prepare for the relaxer next week. I'll do all that madness tomorrow when i'm alone at home with all the i=time in the worlD to MYSELF!


----------



## LivingInPeace

So it's my wedding anniversary and I'm wearing my hair in a bun on top of my head. Why? You ask? Because yesterday I attempted a wash and go with Eden Bodyworks leave in and EcoStyler gel and today it looks like there's chunks of glue in my hair! I tried to wash it out. I even had my husband try to wash it out.  But there are still chunks of product stuck in my hair! So a big bun it is.

This was the first time my husband washed my hair. He kept saying, "You have a lot of hair!"


----------



## whiteoleander91

I'm thinking about lightening the ends of my hair with raw honey.












I want it to be subtle and natural looking.


----------



## Embyra

whiteoleander91 said:


> I'm thinking about lightening the ends of my hair with raw honey.  I want it to be subtle and natural looking.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Interesting have never heard if that before raw honey and what else??


----------



## ChasingBliss

Funny how old habits die so hard lol. I'm loc'd now but I still go into the beauty supply store looking at products I don't need.

Oh and fuzzies ... And I am told there is nothing I can do about it. 

It's cool though, this is just a stage.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Embyra said:


> whiteoleander91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about lightening the ends of my hair with raw honey.  I want it to be subtle and natural looking.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Interesting have never heard if that before raw honey and what else??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embyra
> 
> Well, I was just combing through old threads and it seems like the honey alone will be enough, but some ppl have done honey/cinnamon mixtures, some have added lemon juice, etc. I think I will just keep it simple and do the honey by itself...although I _do_ have a huge tub of cinnamon *scratches chin* I'm super excited to try it!
Click to expand...


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^but it is something that takes time. I won't be able to apply the honey today, for example, and then see a dramatic difference by tomorrow. So it'd take a few applications before I'd see a difference.


----------



## Embyra

whiteoleander91 said:


> ^^but it is something that takes time. I won't be able to apply the honey today, for example, and then see a dramatic difference by tomorrow. So it'd take a few applications before I'd see a difference.




Ahhhh I see let me know how it goes sounds very interesting


----------



## whiteoleander91

Embyra said:


> Ahhhh I see let me know how it goes sounds very interesting



Sure thing! I'll take pictures as I go and share them. I'm actually getting ready to go pick up some honey in just a min! I want to start using it today


----------



## PinkSunshine77

And now I can't wait for school to start back......


----------



## SuchMagnificent

It is amazing what 1 month of protective styling can do for your hair..


----------



## oneastrocurlie

This Eden Bodyworks curl defining creme is not very moisturizing. What am I going to do with the big ol' jar. Grrr.


----------



## whiteoleander91

sitting with some honey on my ends! I'll keep it on for a couple of hours

things I have learned:

Honey is messy!! Apply only to towel-dried/damp hair NOT wet hair

pour the amount of honey that you will use into separate container, rather than squeezing honey directly into your hands


----------



## faithVA

whiteoleander91 said:


> sitting with some honey on my ends! I'll keep it on for a couple of hours
> 
> things I have learned:
> 
> Honey is messy!! Apply only to towel-dried/damp hair NOT wet hair
> 
> pour the amount of honey that you will use into separate container, rather than squeezing honey directly into your hands



What does honey on your ends do?


----------



## whiteoleander91

faithVA said:


> What does honey on your ends do?



faithVA

I'm specifically using it to lighten my ends, but I know that honey has a lot of benefits for hair and skin, and that it is a natural humectant


----------



## krissyhair

PinkSunshine77 said:


> And now I can't wait for school to start back......



I can't either. I'm waiting for school to start like it's pre-k for the first time.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

krissyhair said:


> I can't either. I'm waiting for school to start like it's pre-k for the first time.



My kids, I want them in school asap


----------



## krissyhair

What's with the, "let's redefine blackness to not include mixed race people," talk on this forum?

Weren't the folks who argued on our behalf in Plessy v. Ferguson saying it wasn't practical to try to figure out people's race by looking at them on the spot for so called exclusive spaces? Segregation @$$ loving hair forum members. Can't tell me nothing about my white grandma, or my white indentured servant ancestors who bought and married their black slave counter parts and loved ones. I am black.

I'm not the type to say race isn't important, or that we should be color blind and forget about it in determining all things, but this is some self destructive talk I see and it's gotta stop.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I blew out my hair with intentions of wand curling it, but it's so soft and touchable I don't wanna. My curls would be end up utter wreck from all the rubbing && the use of heat would be pointless.

Perhaps I'll do heatless curls as a happy medium.... but which method works best on dry stretched hair ?


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=38865]DivineNapps1728[/USER];20382427 said:
			
		

> I blew out my hair with intentions of wand curling it, but it's so soft and touchable I don't wanna. My curls would be end up utter wreck from all the rubbing && the use of heat would be pointless.
> 
> Perhaps I'll do heatless curls as a happy medium.... but which method works best on dry stretched hair ?



Bantu knot out or flexy rod set with some kind of creamy moisturizer.


----------



## Willow00

Just finish washing, drying, detangling, and twisting my hair. Took me four hours. *Four.* *Hours.* I'm exhausted. My hair is only APL. And I'm wanting WL??? Well...I'm halfway there. Upward and onward.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

krissyhair,

Thanks for the suggestions chica! I love a good flexi rod set, but the curls don't last. Bantu knots produce curls that are too unpredictable in my opinion, on my hair at least. I may try cocoon curls or I may end up bunning because apparently it's going to rain all week.

Grrr.


----------



## spellinto

Recently bought my first blow dryer! I thought it would be complex to use but it was pretty simple. I felt like a professional stylist, but all I really did was dry my damp hair with the cool setting   I'm really impressed with the results but I may return this particular dryer. It's "cool shot" is more of a neutral-warm blast of air and I want something a little colder.

Also narrowing down a few of my products. I may stop using my PM Smoothing Conditioner.  I'd also like to incorporate more ceramides into my regimen if that's possible.


----------



## spellinto

Willow00 said:


> Just finish washing, drying, detangling, and twisting my hair. Took me four hours. Four. Hours. I'm exhausted. My hair is only APL. And I'm wanting WL??? Well...I'm halfway there. Upward and onward.



Willow00 don't be discouraged! As your hair grows you discover better products and techniques that cut down on time. It took me more time on wash days when I was between apl & bsl (about three to four hours) than it does now that I'm around hl.  That's just because I've gotten better at the process, eliminated unnecessary steps, and found easier ways to do things...the same will happen for you.


----------



## JaneBond007

PureSilver said:


> I have finally decided on the relaxer I will use next touch up @JaneBond007 thank you for recommending Silk ELements Mega Silk but if it doesn't do right by me I'm coming for you. I cannot afford any more setbacks, not after this 4 months stretch.
> 
> May I ask @JaneBond007 what is your hair type and how quickly does it process your hair to give you bone straight results?



PureSilver

Just saw this.  I used Regular in the brown but I hear the olive is good as well.  Regular is stronger for me.  The closest to my results are in this Shima YT which I saw over the weekend.  BTW, she has good techniques for how to relax at home (kinda corny, but she's good).  At :48 secs in, you see her hair relaxed...my back hair is like that when dry but my top is straight.  I don't overprocess it, it's just how the result is.  Believe me, I'm washing that out in 10 min. lol.  My last stylist told me regular is too strong but I figure for myself, why relax and get curls when you don't want the curls and frizz?  I'm not a roller setter.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zcI80NZRkc

  I'm a wash'n go strictly, with gel, foam wax or curl creme etc.  What I'd suggest is to try and match how the stylist got your hair so you won't do damage.  Do a strand test and if you have to do 4 secs separately, please do.  You have a lot of hair.  I'm from 3b or c - 4a in some areas.  My strands are coarse and not cottony soft.  It's not fine.  So, please be very careful.  If I could suggest her 2 videos of part 1 and 2 on how to relax, it's very good.


----------



## meka72

After reading the henna vs. protein thread, I was scared how my hair would turn out when I used henna after a protein treatment. My hair turned out really soft, strong and dense.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

meka72

I did a reconstructive treatment last week and a hendigo treatment today. MANNNNNN! My hair looks and feels fantastic. Like fine silk. SO kept looking at me while I was applying my leave ins. He complimented my curls constantly. I was like "Ummmmm....you want something?" .


----------



## meka72

EnExitStageLeft said:


> meka72
> 
> I did a reconstructive treatment last week and a hendigo treatment today. MANNNNNN! My hair looks and feels fantastic. Like fine silk. SO kept looking at me while I was applying my leave ins. He complimented my curls constantly. I was like "Ummmmm....you want something?" .



Lol. Okay Hotness!  

Do you normally do a reconstructor the week before you do a hendigo treatment? I'm trying to up my protein and use henna more regularly. Do you think Claudie's renew protein would be okay to use during the same day as a henna treatment?


----------



## curlyTisME

Flat ironed today and I must admit my ends don't look too bad!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

meka72

Honestly this Hendigo gloss was a bit spur of the moment. I was lurking in the Henna thread and realized I hadn't done one in months, like 3. So I went ahead and made it do what it do. So no I don't normally do the protein a week before. I do however make sure I shampoo the week before, so that the henna can better penetrate. Shampooing/Henna'ing on the same day seems a bit much to me. 

As for Henna/Protein on the same day......I wouldn't recommend it. But if your hair prefers protein then I say go for it. I would use a mild reconstructive treatment though. Like SheScentit Okra or MilCreek Botanicals Biotin. Save the Renew for heavy duty business.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

DOUBLE POST!


----------



## ms.tatiana

My next hairstyle, hopefully my stylist can do this


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair is thick! It's almost thick from root to tip  I still have that little part in the back that was ripped out from the curlformers playing catch up


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was seriously going to ship my curlformers to my sis and mom because I'm scared of them but SO was like NO! JUST take your time next time and we will get more packs so I won't feel the need to part big sections


----------



## Lilmama1011

Sometimes you think your hair can't do certain things, then you find a simple technique that works for you. I had tried all kinds of pomades to smooth my edges but always woke up like I didn't put anything on including using a tooth brush. My hair is coarse but not that coarse to be super rebellious.  I started to wet my hair moisturize using a looser moisturizer and a thicker one and I used that like a gel and applied it try my edges and smoothed with back of comb and sealed and my hair lays down perfectly.  I thought it was because I was early into me getting new growth but it's still working


----------



## AgeinATL

Officially 21 months post relaxer. Hoping to get my box braids installed next weekend. I hope to keep them in for 8-10 weeks.


----------



## divachyk

AgeinATL said:


> Officially 21 months post relaxer. Hoping to get my box braids installed next weekend. I hope to keep them in for 8-10 weeks.



Congrats AgeinATL


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I should've reupped on the SM Purification Masque. Was going to use other miscellaneous conditioners to pre-wash detangle but nothing has the detangling power of that masque.


----------



## Saludable84

AgeinATL said:


> Officially 21 months post relaxer. Hoping to get my box braids installed next weekend. I hope to keep them in for 8-10 weeks.



You go!

I need a picture lol.


----------



## Saludable84

Found two 20oz bottles of Darcy's Botanicals pumpkin seed conditioner in my stash. Stopped using then during pregnancy because of a couple oils that aren't safe, but now.... Aww sookie sookie now.


----------



## shasha8685

Even though I'm relaxed, I still have to worry about reversion with my straight hair.

I hate that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Birth control. smh.

A year later after stopping and now I'm playing catch up in three spots on my head.  At first, I was furious but now... I'm just like eh.


----------



## meka72

EnExitStageLeft said:


> meka72
> 
> Honestly this Hendigo gloss was a bit spur of the moment. I was lurking in the Henna thread and realized I hadn't done one in months, like 3. So I went ahead and made it do what it do. So no I don't normally do the protein a week before. I do however make sure I shampoo the week before, so that the henna can better penetrate. Shampooing/Henna'ing on the same day seems a bit much to me.
> 
> As for Henna/Protein on the same day......I wouldn't recommend it. But if your hair prefers protein then I say go for it. I would use a mild reconstructive treatment though. Like SheScentit Okra or MilCreek Botanicals Biotin. Save the Renew for heavy duty business.



Thanks! I never know how to work the Millcreek biotin (or any reconstructor) into my routine.


----------



## AgeinATL

divachyk said:


> Congrats AgeinATL



divachyk thanks girl!


----------



## AgeinATL

Saludable84 said:


> You go!
> 
> I need a picture lol.



Saludable84

Thanks Tasia! I will be sure to post some pics!


----------



## Philippians413

Saludable84 said:


> Found two 20oz bottles of Darcy's Botanicals pumpkin seed conditioner in my stash. Stopped using then during pregnancy because of a couple oils that aren't safe, but now.... Aww sookie sookie now.



They come in 20 oz?!?! I need that size in my life!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I got my banana conditioner today


----------



## Philippians413

I've been loving SSI's Coco Cream Leave-In, but I hate the smell.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

That Shea Moisture Hair dye is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## PureSilver

So after weeks of watching YT relaxer reviews and finally decided on what I am going to try no BSS in my area carries it. I thought of ordering it online but to wait another 2 weeks to receive is ridiculous. I'm gonna find something else to like and slap some relaxer on this NG this weekend. I'm not stretching for another week. No I ain't.


----------



## aviddiva77

*looks in mirror* MY HAIR IS LIGHTER IN COLOR?! WTF? Was it the sun? But I haven't been out in the sun that much except during my lunch break. Wait a minute. I used honey last week in my deep conditioner. DAYMNIT!


----------



## sgold04

I can't wait to straighten my hair! I'm waiting until October for homecoming, I haven't straightened it since December. I'm taking my crochet braids out in two weeks, and if my hair has held up well, I will continue with crochet braids until Oct. I had a trim in June...I think one side is shorter than the other now (she said she was a pro at trimming hair in it's natural state, lies!)....but I won't be able to tell for sure until it's straight. I'm hoping I don't need another trim in Oct. I should be MBL by then if all goes well.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Shea moisture Jamaican castor oil line is popping up in some cvs stores according to instagram.


----------



## SuchaLady

I want that KISS handleless blowdryer.


----------



## overtherainbow

Trying to convince my mom to go natural.  I colored her hair and noticed tons of shedding, breakage and small bald spots from her last relaxer. Her hair was coming out in clumps. I wonder if the stylist neutralized properly.  Im in the process of relocating,  so I want to help her as much as I could before I go.


----------



## SlimPickinz

SuchaLady said:


> I want that KISS handleless blowdryer.


I've been looking locally for it & I've only seen it for $40. Im more than likely gonna order it from amazon before week's end. I cannot wait. I'm probably gonna call everyone I know so I can do their hair.


----------



## Rozlewis

SuchaLady
SlimPickinz

I have been eyeing that thing too but I hardly ever use a blow dryer. I just want it.


----------



## SuchaLady

SlimPickinz said:


> I've been looking locally for it & I've only seen it for $40. Im more than likely gonna order it from amazon before week's end. I cannot wait. I'm probably gonna call everyone I know so I can do their hair.



Did you try Walgreens?


----------



## SuchaLady

Rozlewis said:


> SuchaLady SlimPickinz  I have been eyeing that thing too but I hardly ever use a blow dryer. I just want it.



I'm transitioning so for the first time ever I need a blowdryer


----------



## nerdography

I decided to start pre-pooing again, I bought some avocado oil since my hair seems to like it. I also got the Kiss handle-less dryer. I'm going back to the way my mother did my hair. Regular shampoo and conditioner, a blow dryer, pressing oil, and a hot comb. My hair thrived, it was down to my knees.

I want to transition from texlaxed to heat trained.


----------



## Ogoma

Got a quote for medium-sized twists: $250 + $13.5 per pack of hair and she estimates I will need 5-6 packs = $331 in total. I will pass.


----------



## SuchaLady

That's outrageous. 




Ogoma said:


> Got a quote for medium-sized twists: $250 + $13.5 per pack of hair and she estimates I will need 5-6 packs = $331 in total. I will pass.


----------



## ronie

Is Aveyou really that fast. I just placed an order. I got confirmation email at 4:07pm, and i got a shipping email with tracking number at 4:34pm.
Are they playing with me?


----------



## lovelycurls

ronie said:


> Is Aveyou really that fast. I just placed an order. I got confirmation email at 4:07pm, and i got a shipping email with tracking number at 4:34pm. Are they playing with me?


Yes they are that fast!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ronie

lovelycurls said:


> Yes they are that fast!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks chica. I am really impressed.


----------



## krissyhair

I did a LCO last night without even realizing it.

I started with Aphogee keratin and green tea restructurizer, used Carol's Daughter Hair Milk leave in, then sealed with tui hair sheen.

It was nice.


----------



## curlyTisME

Ogoma said:


> Got a quote for medium-sized twists: $250 + $13.5 per pack of hair and she estimates I will need 5-6 packs = $331 in total. I will pass.



Excuse me but is that broad crazy or delirious! 331! That's laughable!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

It's been a while since I had the time or patience to sit down and watch a hair video so I don't know if this is the new thing or not. But what's up with the close your eyes, do the duck lips, make a silly face and throw a peace sign with both your hands? 2 videos from 2 different people and same thing.

Or what's up with the 3 minute intro of you posing to the camera, batting your eyelashes, licking lips and here I am like hol up hol up hol up....


----------



## lookingforkeona

This may sound lazy but I just want someone to come over and tell me how I can improve the feel of my hair. Starting to think my hair is SUPER LOW porosity and just doesn't absorb any moisture at all. I pre pooed with Coconut oil for an hour, shampooed then DC'd for about 45 min and my hair was soft after washing it all out then just had the weirdest texture. It's better today but is still sooo course and tangly. IDK WHAT TO DO


----------



## Lilmama1011

lulu97 said:


> It's been a while since I had the time or patience to sit down and watch a hair video so I don't know if this is the new thing or not. But what's up with the close your eyes, do the duck lips, make a silly face and throw a peace sign with both your hands? 2 videos from 2 different people and same thing.
> 
> Or what's up with the 3 minute intro of you posing to the camera, batting your eyelashes, licking lips and here I am like hol up hol up hol up....



I just acted this out to see what you were talking about lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ogoma said:


> Got a quote for medium-sized twists: $250 + $13.5 per pack of hair and she estimates I will need 5-6 packs = $331 in total. I will pass.



and this is why i just turned down my appt for faux locs

$150 for the first 2 hours and $40 an hour after not including the hair.

umm , no. I only keep my ps in for 9 weeks.  Next weekend, I will be back in kinky twists.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I can't stand when someone makes a point and you have no choice but to agree. I was going coneless and Walmart has a sale on suave big ole  bottles and some have pumps but they all have cones.  And I also have a dollar off coupon so I paid 1.88 and 1.50 foe two bottles that are originally 4 almost $5 . So goes "well you had long and thick hair before when you used cones so what's the problem,  yal (lhcf ladies) come up with all these rules and you were doing fine before "  and I just looked at him and said "your right, let's go get them.  And besides if I do get buildup I know it's time to clarify " and I clarify every month anyway with acv rinse even if I don't see buildup so......


----------



## spellinto

My hair has been the softest, smoothest, and most detangled it's been in a really long time...yay! My roots are still greasy from build up though, so I'm shampooing again tomorrow.  Also buying some Now Foods grapeseed oil for a ceramide boost  plus I exchanged my previous blow dryer for a higher quality one...so tomorrow I'm looking forward to a great wash day!


----------



## curlyTisME

My ends feel rough! I'm sad!  No breakage or shedding but just rough, almost straw like. Confused! I'm still searching for the best way to moisturize them while my hair is straight without worrying about reversion. Sigh!


----------



## Lilmama1011

curlyTisME said:


> My ends feel rough! I'm sad!  No breakage or shedding but just rough, almost straw like. Confused! I'm still searching for the best way to moisturize them while my hair is straight without worrying about reversion. Sigh!



In a wrap and you strictly get your ends the most while moisturizing and sealing


----------



## curlyTisME

Lilmama1011 said:


> In a wrap and you strictly get your ends the most while moisturizing and sealing



I find that wrapping causes a bit more shedding than I prefer due up trying to get it smooth. Can I M&S w/o a water based product? Those will surly cause reversion. My friend told me a bit of gel might help but I don't know, me and gel have a dysfunctional relationship.


----------



## Jobwright

curlyTisME said:


> I find that wrapping causes a bit more shedding than I prefer due up trying to get it smooth. Can I M&S w/o a water based product? Those will surly cause reversion. My friend told me a bit of gel might help but I don't know, me and gel have a dysfunctional relationship.


I don't know how to moisturize without a water based product. Moisture comes from water. Maybe try using steam rollers in the morning or big satin rollers over night after you M&S if wrapping is a nogo.


----------



## SlimPickinz

curlyTisME said:


> I find that wrapping causes a bit more shedding than I prefer due up trying to get it smooth. Can I M&S w/o a water based product? Those will surly cause reversion. My friend told me a bit of gel might help but I don't know, me and gel have a dysfunctional relationship.


Mainly the moisture should come from your DC. If you use a cream moisturizer you should have any reversion unless you are using too much product.


----------



## curlyTisME

Jobwright said:


> I don't know how to moisturize without a water based product. Moisture comes from water. Maybe try using steam rollers in the morning or big satin rollers over night after you M&S if wrapping is a nogo.



Thank you! I'll look into steam rollers!


----------



## curlyTisME

SlimPickinz said:


> Mainly the moisture should come from your DC. If you use a cream moisturizer you should have any reversion unless you are using too much product.



Thank you! That could be the culprit. I can be a bit heavy handed!


----------



## spellinto

curlyTisME said:


> My ends feel rough! I'm sad!  No breakage or shedding but just rough, almost straw like. Confused! I'm still searching for the best way to moisturize them while my hair is straight without worrying about reversion. Sigh!



curlyTisME have you tried "moisturizing" with coconut oil? It can penetrate and system the strand without causing reversion. It won't actually replace a water-based moisturizer, but it's good if you're just wearing your hair straight for awhile. Just note that a little goes a long way...you might not even need to use it daily.


----------



## Prettymetty

I think my daughter has low porosity hair. It takes a lot to moisturize her hair and it only lasts for a short while. It is usually dry, frizzy and rough when loose. Whenever I keep it braided her hair retains some moisture.

My hair used to be like that until I started dyeing it. Now my porosity is perfect. I just don't know if im going to continue to color my hair. There are pros and cons to it


----------



## spellinto

Just did inventory of my product stash and I only own 12 products right now (excluding styling tools).  2 of them may be replaced, but other than that I've narrowed down my staples.  I'm pretty proud


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Prettymetty said:


> I think my daughter has low porosity hair. It takes a lot to moisturize her hair and it only lasts for a short while. It is usually dry, frizzy and rough when loose. Whenever I keep it braided her hair retains some moisture.
> 
> My hair used to be like that until I started dyeing it. Now my porosity is perfect. I just don't know if im going to continue to color my hair. There are pros and cons to it



Could it be high porosity? In that the moisture in her hair is escaping quickly as opposed to not soaking in. Dry, frizzy and rough remind me of my hair when it's not acting right. I consider my hair normal to highly porous.


----------



## lookingforkeona

Finally ordered some Jamaican Black Castor Oil! Hopefully this helps seal the moisture into my rough, super low porous ends.

Did the porosity test and let the hair sit for so long that I poured the water out before it even sank to the bottom.


----------



## PureSilver

So disappointed, i co-washed today and DC for 1+ hours only to find build up on my scalp. I really was anticipating relaxing on Sunday but it seems it will not work out. I'll clarify later today then air dry. I just really want to be over this stretch esp since it seems like i've made much progress.


----------



## whiteoleander91

doing my second...what should I call it...honey treatment? 

the process this time was a lot smoother, and less messy. but still super messy!!! lol after the last treatment I could already very faintly tell that my ends were slightly lighter.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Is there a website where you can buy professional line products?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I like the lady who cut my hair but she's too dang popular. Had to schedule to get color in September she was so booked. Sorry but I'm impatient. Found someone to do it next week.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I made a spray leave in with my banana conditioner,  oil,and water and started to spray in sections,  detangle, and remove shedded hair. I wished I didn't when I started but I had to continue because I did one section already.  I felt overwhelmed and like my hair was too thick :kind of blushing: Since I always detangle  in the shower after cowashing I forgot that all my new growth has to be wet in order to detangle smoothly.  So I struggled the first section because I only sprayed on that section and didn't part and spray my new growth directly.  But I did it on the rest of the sections and it went a lot more smoother.  But I don't like trying to get my hair back in another direction (pulled to the back with ponytail ) because combing or brushing is a big no. So I had to do it with my fingers and still have some hairs over lappin: ohwell:  but I took the scarf off and it looked so moisturized and smooth.


----------



## Lilmama1011

On another note , as I was pulling my hair into a ponytail SO said DAMN! AND I said "I know" my hair looked thick and "long "


----------



## NappyNelle

Lilmama1011 said:


> On another note , as I was pulling my hair into a ponytail SO said DAMN! AND I said "I know" my hair looked thick and "long "



Lilmama1011 Did you smack him with your ponytail?  And which banana conditioner do you use?


----------



## Lilmama1011

NappyNelle said:


> Lilmama1011 Did you smack him with your ponytail?  And which banana conditioner do you use?



NappyNelle the body shop banana conditioner.  Nope I didn't.  Give me a couple more years or months  and I would love to be a foot away and smack him with it


----------



## naija24

is there any safe way to color your hair with permanent dye without damaging your hair? i really want light brown or even red hair but I feel like if I do i'll just lose all my progress or something.


----------



## Prettymetty

cwmarie said:


> Could it be high porosity? In that the moisture in her hair is escaping quickly as opposed to not soaking in. Dry, frizzy and rough remind me of my hair when it's not acting right. I consider my hair normal to highly porous.



Yeah maybe it is high porosity. I just know that it sucks up moisture like nobody's business. Even when I use the loc method her hair dries out in a few hours


----------



## whiteoleander91

shawnyblazes said:


> Is there a website where you can buy professional line products?



shawnyblazes 

beauty brands is having their annual liter sale

http://www.beautybrands.com/


----------



## Saludable84

I'm finally getting an ulta not too far from where Iive. It's about time!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I might do some curls tomorrow,  watching you tube videos.  A Beaumont with four braids maybe, I will see how that works out


----------



## JaneBond007

naija24 said:


> is there any safe way to color your hair with permanent dye without damaging your hair? i really want light brown or even red hair but I feel like if I do i'll just lose all my progress or something.




Go to a top salon in hair coloring.  Trust me.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Today my coworker said my hair is like black silk. That is the weirdest compliment but I'm thankful someone noticed I dyed it black.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SlimPickinz said:


> Today my coworker said my hair is like black silk. That is the weirdest compliment but I'm thankful someone noticed I dyed it black.



That is not weird.  Silk is one of the finest materials and being compared to that is amazing


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm back on Harifinity!!

DC-ing right now before I get my hair braided tomorrow for vacation next week.  Can't wait to go swimming!!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I can do lots of different hairstyles now, but I'm way too tired for all of that. I could very well get a pretty flat twist out but I do not have an hour and a half to twist up this hair. My hair is Ear length, but it's thick as what. Even just wide-tooth combing it takes literally forever.


----------



## CeeLex33

I didn't think this mini twist install through SMH...


----------



## AgeinATL

I think I will try oil rinsing. A lot of ladies have been singing its praises lately. 

Getting braids installed next weekend. I hope they turn out okay because they will stay in for 8-10 weeks.


----------



## kandiekj100

Finally going to do it. I'm going to do loc extensions tonight/tomorrow. I finally saw a tutorial today on youtube of a process I can get with. It should be much quicker and the end result was still beautiful natural looking locs.


----------



## naija24

it took almost two years, but my hair is finally back to pre-BC length when i shaved my hair off in January 2013. I'm pretty happy with this length although I'm still inching my way to CBL.


----------



## lookingforkeona

Put my hair in flat twists. I detangled yesterday and tried the raking method in an attempt to get rid of shed hairs that make my ends tangle. Then put in in 6 flat twists. 

All the shed hairs freaked me out. How do you know if you're shedding too much?

My hair still looks like a twa with all the shrinkage but jeez louise this girl is high maintenance.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

If anyone is interested in the new Shea Moisture jbco line

http://www.sheamoisture.com/Jamaican-Black-Castor-Oil_c_374.html


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

cwmarie said:


> If anyone is interested in the new Shea Moisture jbco line
> 
> http://www.sheamoisture.com/Jamaican-Black-Castor-Oil_c_374.html



 I'm not surprised but I am. Why does every product have Shea butter and coconut oil at the top.  Sigh,


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm not surprised but I am. Why does every product have Shea butter and coconut oil at the top.  Sigh,



It's like ingredient number 20 in the styling lotion lol. This line definitely not for the protein sensitive. I just want to try the masque


----------



## JaneBond007

A lot of times, products start with a higher price and then lower it some as people show allegiance to the product and in order to increase sales.  Kinky Curly...this witch is crazy! LOL.  30 bucks for a tiny jar of KK...still going.  You'd think she's lower her price or adjust something.  But, nope.  There are many dupes out there as well.  Oh well.  I might be looking for a new product or make it myself.  Flax seed gel, agave, honey, oils and probably marshmellow root.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

lookingforkeona said:


> Put my hair in flat twists. I detangled yesterday and tried the raking method in an attempt to get rid of shed hairs that make my ends tangle. Then put in in 6 flat twists.
> 
> All the shed hairs freaked me out. How do you know if you're shedding too much?
> 
> My hair still looks like a twa with all the shrinkage but jeez louise this girl is high maintenance.



haha we bc'd the same time. I'd say if it enough to show your hair visibly thin, then it's too much shedding.


----------



## lookingforkeona

PinkSunshine77 said:


> haha we bc'd the same time. I'd say if it enough to show your hair visibly thin, then it's too much shedding.



Oh cool! My hair is really thick, maybe that's why I shed so much.


----------



## Prettymetty

Im going to buy some Purvana hair vitamins from amazon. Dh won a bunch of gift cards from work and I will gladly help him spend them. I'm glad he supports my hair habit


----------



## spellinto

My hair seems to like "cool-warm" air as opposed to just cold air. The cold air made my hair air dry stiff while the cool-warm air made my hair look silky and feel soft.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

lookingforkeona said:


> Oh cool! My hair is really thick, maybe that's why I shed so much.



same here, I still have a BAA coming out of the TWA phase soon and I swear, if I wet it, it takes forever to dry.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I need to dc, but I may go swimming tomorrow which would make that ordeal pointless.

To swim or not to swim...


----------



## Nix08

At the beginning of my journey I got rid of all of my heat tools.... fast forward.... I've purchased a curling wand and curling iron within the last month


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I'm finding it so hard to make time to wash my hair these days. Oh well


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't think I'm doing a Beaumont or curls in general,  putting it right into my protective style again that bad thing is I just saw a youtuber who was doing the same protective style and she said it caused some breakage and her ends looked thinned out but I don't twist my hair tightly,  I twist the very ends once and tuck it so I should be good.....  My ends looked good as I was looking at them. I found one not which disappeared when I went searching,  I'm going to get that sucker


----------



## Lilmama1011

Dang I basically used the whole bottle of my 8oz banana conditioner. Like I had put some in a empty container (because i add oil and honey)of what I thought I would use and I had to put more .


----------



## Lilmama1011

That banana conditioner was whack!  Tresemme is much better.  It felt like I cowashed my hair instead of dc.  I won't be ordering  it ever again.  I have two more bottles so I guess I will be using it for cowashing and getting some tresemme, I will use the suave for now I forgot we just got a huge bottle


----------



## spellinto

Never buying oils from GNC again.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

spellinto said:


> Never buying oils from GNC again.



spellinto Was something wrong with them?


----------



## spellinto

BranwenRosewood said:


> spellinto Was something wrong with them?



They just gave me some BS answer about why I couldn't return my purchase, even though I had the receipt and their policy accepts lightly used returns.  I still had a full bottle of product. I don't want to get into the explanation they gave me.


----------



## Victoria44

Glad I tried natural85's 25 minute cowash/detangle method.... I cut my wash day down to 2 hours vs 5-6 hrs. I can wash once a week now without feeling like I lost a whole day.  Only thing is I didn't wash out my final oil rinse properly so my hair is a little more oily than expected.  It feels like it will be soft and moisturized when I take it down Monday.


----------



## lovemyhair247

Did a protein treatment this week with Palmer's Coconut Protein Pack. It made my hair feel all weird and hard so I probably won't use it again anytime soon but on the plus side after a moisturizing deep condition I was able to have soft shiny hair. My hair feels way stronger. I need to buy more natural hair products. They're the only products that work with hair. *makes list for next hair product run.*


----------



## virtuenow

Victoria44 said:


> Glad I tried natural85's 25 minute cowash/detangle method.... I cut my wash day down to 2 hours vs 5-6 hrs. I can wash once a week now without feeling like I lost a whole day.  Only thing is I didn't wash out my final oil rinse properly so my hair is a little more oily than expected.  It feels like it will be soft and moisturized when I take it down Monday.


Victoria44 did you detangle in shower like Naptural85?


----------



## Ogoma

My hair is all weird and stringy. I clarified and did a protein treatment with heat, and it is still stringy. I tried to do a wash and go, but the stringiness was not the look I wanted. I tried a wash and fro the next day and my hair was still stringy. 

I am not liking it at all and have no explanation for it. I have not used a flat iron on my natural hair ever and can count the number of times I have used a blow dryer on one hand and it is always on cool or warm-low. I am not sure what to do.


----------



## Saludable84

Nix08 said:


> At the beginning of my journey I got rid of all of my heat tools.... fast forward.... I've purchased a curling wand and curling iron within the last month



The same with me and my blower and flat iron


----------



## Saludable84

Lilmama1011 said:


> That banana conditioner was whack!  Tresemme is much better.  It felt like I cowashed my hair instead of dc.  I won't be ordering  it ever again.  I have two more bottles so I guess I will be using it for cowashing and getting some tresemme, I will use the suave for now I forgot we just got a huge bottle



Really? I liked it. I used it before deep conditioning and it was really good.


----------



## Philippians413

Watching the Secret U.S. Classic and my girl Jordyn Chiles came in first in the AA for juniors. 







Then a stupid announcer, who forgot he had his mic on, had the nerve to say "nobody needs to know that" about her win. :hardslap: Black girls have been rocking this comp though. Nia Dennis, who trains with Gabby Douglas (she left her coach yet again), came in 2nd behind Chiles and Simone Biles came in first in the AA for seniors.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Philippians413 said:


> Watching the Secret U.S. Classic and my girl Jordyn Chiles came in first in the AA for juniors.
> 
> Then a stupid announcer, who forgot he had his mic on, had the nerve to say "nobody needs to know that" about her win. :hardslap: Black girls have been rocking this comp though. Nia Dennis, who trains with Gabby Douglas (she left her coach yet again), came in 2nd behind Chiles and Simone Biles came in first in the AA for seniors.



That asian girl looks angry lol


----------



## Victoria44

virtuenow said:


> Victoria44 did you detangle in shower like Naptural85?



I made a few adjustments ... I worked in 4 sections outside the shower instead of 2, and I finger detangled thoroughly outside the shower first. The oil conditioner mix on dry hair really worked well to make it easier to finger detangle.

In the shower I split each of those 4 sections into 3 parts and finger detangled more under the water, and then went through with a comb ...ultimately combing didn't go so well as it did for naptural85 and I don't even think it was necessary. I spent an hour in the shower combing and then adding my oil mix after.  Next time I do it I'll probably just take a little more time finger detangling and just rinse, add oil, rinse again. 

Have you tried it??


----------



## Philippians413

Lilmama1011 said:


> That asian girl looks angry lol



I didn't even notice lol. She sure does!


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Tried the LOC method for the first time. Cornrowed my hair and put a bonnet on. We shall see on monday morning if it worked.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I wish there was a "Hairstyles for the TWA phase" thread here. I like the TWA thread, but I need strictly hairstyles and I don't want to start it myself :/


----------



## charmtreese

My hair is feeling heavier when I do my twist...I hope the new weight means I will be seeing additional length soon!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I did my first cornrow tonight on my own hair. I can't believe it   I feel so accomplished. Thank you Youtube.


----------



## aviddiva77

If another freaking stranger touches my hair without permission I'm going off. I'm not a damn petting zoo. 

And why do people like asking me if I can do their hair? It's 1 am. I just got off work. Can I go home please, white stoned lady in the AM/PM? On the other hand I could do with the extra cash doing hair could bring me. NAH not worth the hand pain.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Wow SO just told me he is bored with my protective style. He said "you mind as well put it in a regular ole ponytail" and I'm like it's not the same because my ends are hidden. He was like "you have been protective styling for several weeks,  your getting lazy with your hair ". Well I don't go anywhere to really be on keeping my hair in a style.  I stopped doing the twist because with it being wet and a scarf on it while drying, it looks all flat like I might have two dreads on the side lol


----------



## curlyTisME

This humidity in NC right now is not the business!


----------



## ChasingBliss

2 more weeks for my loc appointment. I seriously cannot wait until I become good at washing, retwisting and everything else. I'm honestly only going a couple of more times to simply learn to do it myself. Although I've watched enough youtubes to attempt it. But I won't...not now.


----------



## Platinum

ChasingBliss said:


> 2 more weeks for my loc appointment. I seriously cannot wait until I become good at washing, retwisting and everything else. I'm honestly only going a couple of more times to simply learn to do it myself. Although I've watched enough youtubes to attempt it. But I won't...not now.



ChasingBliss How long have you been loc'd?


----------



## Aviah

After my love/hate session last week with these braids, I'm in love with them after redoing a lot of them. Looks fresher now. I wanna ride this hair break as long as I can. Between commuting to and from work and the ease in the morning, there's just no reason to take them out. Wash and redo is my motto...


----------



## curlyTisME

My scalp is tender! I don't know why but I don't like it. I took my flexi rods out and will pin curl a few nights.


----------



## Bibliophile

Every science-based article I read says the protein in eggs & mayo is too large to penetrate hair. JBCO protein conditioner is mayo + oils. Why did my coarse lopo strands get overloaded from it? Ugh, it reacted as if I used that Aphogee 2 step treatment.



OAN The Milk+Honey & Cara B. Haircare lines are excellent for restoring moisture.
I'll stick with my staples SM Yucca Baobab & AO GPB for protein from now on.


----------



## Angelbean

I did an overnight DC with darcy botnicals pumpkin and what was a DC turned into me leaving the conditioner in and twisting my hair for the week...my hair is so smooth


----------



## ChasingBliss

Platinum said:


> ChasingBliss How long have you been loc'd?



Since July 17. Are you considering locs?


----------



## Saludable84

Philippians413 said:


> They come in 20 oz?!?! I need that size in my life!!!



Sorry, 16 oz. Im bugging


----------



## ImanAdero

One week with the weave left!


----------



## spellinto

That GSO made by relaxed hair oily and my new growth dry. And the texture of my hair felt a little rough. A little water and some Africa's Best Herbal Oil fixed the issue. My hair feels soft and detangled and smooth again 

It's time for a protein treatment and a trim soon! Also planning on prepooing with a hot oil treatment. Lol for some reason I'm excited!


----------



## PureSilver

Fresh relaxers feel nice but don't always look nice, so lifeless. i did great though and there is more good than bad to talk about i'm in  and  to me. I'm a total DIY now.


----------



## Platinum

ChasingBliss said:


> Since July 17. Are you considering locs?



ChasingBliss I've been loc'd since May 27. I'm loving my journey. I wish I had done this years ago.


----------



## spellinto

Thinking about buying a 4 oz of jbco. I liked it last time I used it but I didn't use it consistently enough.  Would I see growth if prepoo with it (diluted with other oils) once a week? Or do I need to use it more often to see results?


----------



## Lilmama1011

Doing braidout with four braids and four perm rods, I never did this few, always did 8, we will see how this goes, I will wet my hair first


----------



## Lilmama1011

I am pretty happy with my ends.  I did it in four sections and I'm really happy with three sections.  But the back right one is the one I'm least happy about, but that is the section several months ago my hair was ripped out with a curlformer (probably back in November ) and I haven't touched them since.  I need more packs because my hair is a lot thicker so I need to make smaller parts.  But that back right section is catching up though.  It's not breakage it's progress: )


----------



## nerdography

I blow dried my hair for the first time in a decade. I want to try heat training and figured it might help. Normally, I air dry my hair and then flat iron and it took me four hours. With my hair being blow dried flat ironing only took an hour and a half.

I used the Red by Kiss Handle-less dryer. I really like, the nozzle doesn't get hot and it's easy to control. The only thing I don't like is the cord, I wish it was a little longer.


----------



## ChasingBliss

Platinum said:


> ChasingBliss I've been loc'd since May 27. I'm loving my journey. I wish I had done this years ago.



Wow! Great! Do you have any buds yet?


----------



## flyygirlll2

I want to know why the tracking number from Happy Nappy Honey is still showing not found? @ IDareT'sHair did you receive a tracking # for your order?


----------



## naija24

I wish I knew about yaki hair vs 100% human hair. Idk why I need to pay $200 for hair bundles when I can pay $70 and still have a great protective style for my hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I want a doll head


----------



## Platinum

ChasingBliss said:


> Wow! Great! Do you have any buds yet?



Yes. Most of my locs on the sides and back of my head started budding after week 4. My crown has a looser curl pattern than the rest of my hair so I think it's going to take longer to bud.  I'm hoping to be completely loc'd by November or December.


----------



## spellinto

Taking care of my nape starting today!  I sectioned it off, took a starting photo, M&S'd and pinned it separately from the rest of my bun.  The hairs there are thinner, weaker, and slightly drier than the rest of my hair.  I also want to grow the hairs around my ears and crown. Buying some Jbco sometime this week.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My flat twists came out ok but not ok enough to leave the house in so I did a half WNG and a couple twists in the right. It's cute if I say so myself.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

If I were overweight I think I'd stay that way. I have no self-control when it comes to food. Thankfully I have a fast metabolism. I got oh wait til you have kids. I have 3. I wait til you hit 30. I'm 36. Some people are just like that. I wouldn't mind 20 extra pounds though.


----------



## ChasingBliss

Platinum said:


> Yes. Most of my locs on the sides and back of my head started budding after week 4. My crown has a looser curl pattern than the rest of my hair so I think it's going to take longer to bud. I'm hoping to be completely loc'd by November or December.


 
Niiiiice. Looking forward to (getting past ) the bud stage.


----------



## Platinum

ChasingBliss said:


> Niiiiice. Looking forward to (getting past ) the bud stage.



I'm not going to lie, I can't wait until I get some length. I see a lot of wonderful loc styles but my hair is too short. Hopefully I'll have some serious hang time by next year.

How do your friends and family feel about your journey?


----------



## lookingforkeona

My Jamaican Black Castor Oil came in the mail today! I really think sealing in moisture with it is gonna give me what I want and that's softer hair!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Postpartum shedding is absolutely evil


----------



## Saludable84

Trini_Chutney said:


> Postpartum shedding is absolutely evil



Please don't. I'm not there yet and am trying to not acknowledge it.


----------



## CenteredGirl

Finally got a reggie that works for my 4c natural hair.  I think i will make some YouTube videos and market my "mixology" product that I came up with.  It really is nice.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

spilled an entire bottle of my $23.99 Chi Silk infusion and never even got to use it


----------



## ChasingBliss

Platinum said:


> I'm not going to lie, I can't wait until I get some length. I see a lot of wonderful loc styles but my hair is too short. Hopefully I'll have some serious hang time by next year.
> 
> How do your friends and family feel about your journey?



You really see how black and white folks are about this. They either love it or they hate it. All the elders in my family (born and raised Jamaicans at that) do not like it. They say I had such 'beautiful' hair and I should not have done this. I don't pay them any mind. 

Everyone else loves it lol. My daughter says she cannot wait to see it long and fully loc'd ....me too. Dh has been loc'd for the last 12 yrs (his is past slightly past his waist) and he's happy I finally did it. 

At work, co workers who love locs love them, the rest had NOTHING to say  

I'm good though. I did all my research, talked to folks who have locs, etc...so I expected and anticipated just about EVERYthing that has happened.


----------



## ChasingBliss

Platinum

Here's a top view! I have a ways to go.


----------



## Prettymetty

It's wash day, but I am procrastinating because it is freezing in this house. Brrrrr. Im gonna be under a blanket while I do my dc lol


----------



## bosswitch

I'm going over to the salon which butchered my hair and demanding they give me a free haircut to even out these ends. Afterwards I am putting my hair in braids for the next year. I am tired of dealing with my hair, it's just a dry hot mess at this point.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PinkSunshine77 said:


> spilled an entire bottle of my $23.99 Chi Silk infusion and never even got to use it
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/user/rocker_4u/media/Unnamedgsdgsd.gif.html



Smh........


----------



## curlyTisME

Super soft hair tonight when I moisturized and sealed. Did two French braids and my mom is going to check my ends tomorrow!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Lilmama1011 said:


> Smh........


I..I know it spilled in my hair box


----------



## MileHighDiva

PinkSunshine77 said:


> spilled an entire bottle of my $23.99 Chi Silk infusion and never even got to use it
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/user/rocker_4u/media/Unnamedgsdgsd.gif.html



PinkSunshine77

That sucks!  I think the Hair Gods don't want you to use heat on your hair,   When they do another bottle will come your way


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Advantage number 50097 to having long hair:

Being able to pull your hair from every angle in front of your face for a trim so you can get a close view of your ends. Being able to do this eliminates the need to get professional trims, thus removing the "what if" someone else cuts too much, which results in keeping all your long hair on your head.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Still got my hair in four braids and perm rods at the end with a bonnet on. I ended up not going anywhere today and it was his off day. Thats exactly why I don't see the point of me going from my protective style to braidout to sit I the house?! But I went to sleep at 12pm. I didn't even go to sleep last night


----------



## PinkSunshine77

MileHighDiva said:


> PinkSunshine77
> 
> That sucks!  I think the Hair Gods don't want you to use heat on your hair,   When they do another bottle will come your way



I never use heat on my hair. It's not the heat protectant. The oil  I'm still choked up. Hopefully I'll get another bottle. Thanks


----------



## Platinum

ChasingBliss said:


> Platinum  Here's a top view! I have a ways to go.


 ChasinBliss your locs look really good! I started with two strand twists. They're really fuzzy now. I'll probably retwist (interlock) within the next 2 days.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I haven't been able to keep my hair as moisturized with this tapered cut as I have when I was doing twist outs. I wouldn't even have to moisturize daily with twist outs. But I've been moisturizing and spritzing daily since the cut. 

I'm confused.

ETA. I wonder if my new place's hard water is to blame.

ETA 2: Yup. It's hard water. I'd only washed my hair maybe twice in my new place before my cut. But I had been pre wash detangling with SM Purification Masque, which gets rid of build up. The first wash after my cut I used the last of the masque. The wash before last, I used Elucence Clarifying Shampoo, which says it's good for hard water. This last wash.... Didn't use either. And this week is the driest my hair has been in forever. I know I have hard water bc all three toilets in my place get those rings in them. 

OAN: I t pays to have a hair journal. Cause I wouldn't have remembered all that on my own lol.


----------



## overtherainbow

^my new place has hard water too. Im getting a filter for both my shower and sink. My first apartment had hard water and my hair and skin was a nightmare that entire year.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I realy need to start back on my hair vitmains for no other reasons is that I paid for them and they are in my house.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I dont know why I use any other curling gel. KCCC always does me right.


----------



## kupenda

It took me forever to blow dry and flat iron last night. Just to turn around and have to go to the pool today at work. So much for alladat

I'm thinking about getting a sew in. I always say im gonna do it but the price for the hair scares the ish outta me. Im considering a 10 inch and 12 inch pack of Kinky Straight from www.mynaturalhairextensions.com


----------



## KinkyRN

cwmarie said:


> I haven't been able to keep my hair as moisturized with this tapered cut as I have when I was doing twist outs. I wouldn't even have to moisturize daily with twist outs. But I've been moisturizing and spritzing daily since the cut.
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> ETA. I wonder if my new place's hard water is to blame.
> 
> ETA 2: Yup. It's hard water. I'd only washed my hair maybe twice in my new place before my cut. But I had been pre wash detangling with SM Purification Masque, which gets rid of build up. The first wash after my cut I used the last of the masque. The wash before last, I used Elucence Clarifying Shampoo, which says it's good for hard water. This last wash.... Didn't use either. And this week is the driest my hair has been in forever. I know I have hard water bc all three toilets in my place get those rings in them.
> 
> OAN: I t pays to have a hair journal. Cause I wouldn't have remembered all that on my own lol.



I keep saying that I am going to start a hair journal. Do you write it or put it on your computer?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

KinkyRN said:


> I keep saying that I am going to start a hair journal. Do you write it or put it on your computer?



KinkyRN I use the Evernote App on my phone. You can also access your notes on your computer


----------



## spellinto

The smokey smell of this lavender jbco is really soothing to me


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't know why my back hangs longer than my front when doing a braidout,  newtons I know why.... I put more hair in the back sections duh


----------



## Lilmama1011

I see you can get a decent braidout with four braids. I honestly don't see a difference from doing eight braids


----------



## ChasingBliss

Platinum said:


> ChasinBliss your locs look really good! I started with two strand twists. They're really fuzzy now. I'll probably retwist (interlock) within the next 2 days.



I LOVE yours! They are nice and chunky! 




spellinto said:


> The smokey smell of this lavender jbco is really soothing to me



Hmmm sounds nice. Logging on to Amazon...


----------



## Lilmama1011

I ended up twisting my braid out and putting a perm rod on the four sections.  We will see how it turns out later,  and if so then I have a way of preserving my curls


----------



## PureSilver

Lilmama1011 said:


> Smh........


Damn that's not cool though and that oil cost soooo much. 


MileHighDiva said:


> PinkSunshine77
> 
> That sucks!  I think the Hair Gods don't want you to use heat on your hair,   When they do another bottle will come your way





lulu97 said:


> Advantage number 50097 to having long hair:
> 
> Being able to pull your hair from every angle in front of your face for a trim so you can get a close view of your ends. Being able to do this eliminates the need to get professional trims, thus removing the "what if" someone else cuts too much, which results in keeping all your long hair on your head.





cwmarie said:


> I haven't been able to keep my hair as moisturized with this tapered cut as I have when I was doing twist outs. I wouldn't even have to moisturize daily with twist outs. But I've been moisturizing and spritzing daily since the cut.
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> ETA. I wonder if my new place's hard water is to blame.
> 
> ETA 2: Yup. It's hard water. I'd only washed my hair maybe twice in my new place before my cut. But I had been pre wash detangling with SM Purification Masque, which gets rid of build up. The first wash after my cut I used the last of the masque. The wash before last, I used Elucence Clarifying Shampoo, which says it's good for hard water. This last wash.... Didn't use either. And this week is the driest my hair has been in forever. *I know I have hard water bc all three toilets in my place get those rings in them. *
> 
> OAN: I t pays to have a hair journal. Cause I wouldn't have remembered all that on my own lol.


Thanks for sharing this. I didn't know that those rings in the toilet was a sign of hard water. Off to research.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PureSilver said:


> Damn that's not cool though and that oil cost soooo much.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this. I didn't know that those rings in the toilet was a sign of hard water. Off to research.



Me neither.  When I first moved to az my hair was doing a detox and it was so hard to keep moisturizered. Somehow it balanced off eventually.  I kept buying hair products and taking them back. Now it's easy to keep moisturized.  And then again maybe because I was walking and catching buses back then and the heat was beaming on my hair


----------



## SlimPickinz

I washed my braid hair in vinegar and water. Hopefully this wknd I will actually install the hair. I think I need 2 more packs though.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I have been on YouTube for two days straight looking up cornrows. I just watched 3 videos on the feed-in method, and I am itching to try it now that I can cornrow regularly now. The hard-headed side of me wants to try the feed-in tonight, the smart-logical side says wait until the weekend.


----------



## GettingKinky

Lilmama1011 said:


> I see you can get a decent braidout with four braids. I honestly don't see a difference from doing eight braids



I'm down to two braids. So easy.


----------



## Vshanell

Watching YouTube vids and getting my nerve up to try doing my own Havana twists soon.


----------



## nerdography

I'm going to go through my linen closet and under sink storage and get rid of all the products that don't work for me. I'll see if my parents want any of my stuff, if not it's going in the trash. The majority of my products are from when I was subscribed to CurlBox, CurlKit, and Curl Collection.


----------



## DarkJoy

Really loving this latest crochet install. Already got ideas for the next one.


----------



## Smiley79

I need to get some JBCO...I dont know what's going on with my edges, smh.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I don't know how my satin scarves stay disappearing. smh


----------



## PureSilver

Now I'm about to out. I wanna wear my freshly relaxed hair out because I'm feeling myself but NO I put too much darn oil in this already fine thin hair of mine yesterday wrapped it and now its limp limp limp


----------



## curlyTisME

Detangled and added some coconut oil to my hair today then it was back into two French braids. Not much shedding but I don't want any!! Two weeks in my blowout and still going strong. Now I'm wavy on some days. Used the aphogee keratin and green tea reconstructor and spritzed with some organix anti breakage serum.


----------



## emada

Wow this YT girl Breanna Rutter does amazing tree braids...I need to learn ASAP https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtQ2Nt6yAGU


----------



## GettingKinky

Seeing my stylist today for color and flat iron. Why am I nervous about telling her I'm going natural?  That's crazy right?


----------



## atlien11

Finally found the culprit of breakage at my crown...parting my hair down the middle every time i do anything to my hair. Esp on wash day. From now on im making my crown its own section for the next month or two.

Dag-nabbit.


----------



## Dayjoy

GettingKinky said:


> Seeing my stylist today for color and flat iron. Why am I nervous about telling her I'm going natural?  That's crazy right?



GettingKinky I'm curious about how it goes/went.  Will you give us an update after?


----------



## lux10023

made a hair appt..then cancelled because i decided i was going to flat iron my own hair---
just called back and re-booked the hair appt. lmaooo

smdhhhh i am doing a length check and really want a good flatiron experience--also i've been so busy lately i just dont know if i can commit 3 hours to flat ironing my entire head...


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I have been up and down this thread..someone posted a youtube video within the last 3 or 4 months of a young lady doing a really nice twistout..and I cant find it..Its driving me mad.


----------



## PureSilver

Dayjoy haven't seen you in the inversion thread for a while.....have you given up?


----------



## mzpurp

DarkJoy said:


> Really loving this latest crochet install. Already got ideas for the next one.


 
Do you have a pic? & what hair did you use? 

I'm trying to get my next install together, but want to try some different hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

I want to master the rollerset/blowout technique to save $$. My relaxed hair was so much easier to straighten. I think I should shampoo in braids, dc in braids and blowdry one braid at a time. The last 2 times I washed my hair loose so detangling was a nightmare. Partinh was impossible and the blowdrying part was just a disaster. Im gonna get this thing right...and soon


----------



## Prettymetty

I need some more Keracare Humecto. The bss didn't have it in stock yesterday. Sigh. Off to amazon.com


----------



## whiteoleander91

SuchMagnificance said:


> I have been up and down this thread..someone posted a youtube video within the last 3 or 4 months of a young lady doing a really nice twistout..and I cant find it..Its driving me mad.



are you sure it was in this specific thread? 

could it be this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvmAU8miSI4


----------



## GettingKinky

Dayjoy said:


> GettingKinky I'm curious about how it goes/went.  Will you give us an update after?



Sure. I'll post an update tonight or tomorrow morning. I still haven't figured out how to tell her. She does a good job on my hair and I like her a lot, but I don't think she works on natural hair.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

whiteoleander91 said:


> are you sure it was in this specific thread?
> 
> could it be this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvmAU8miSI4



This is her! But it was a different video..maybe that's why I couldn't find it, lol...
.thank you

I think I watched this video and then went thru her uploaded videos and found the one I was really interested in


----------



## whiteoleander91

SuchMagnificance said:


> This is her! But it was a different video..maybe that's why I couldn't find it, lol...
> .thank you
> 
> I think I watched this video and then went thru her uploaded videos and found the one I was really interested in



no problem! glad I could help :3


----------



## GettingKinky

Dayjoy

So I told my stylist I was contemplating going natural and here's what she said

-you're kind of natural now. A controlled natural (I'm very lightly texlaxed)

- can you imagine combing all this out if you were natural?

- if you still want to color your gray, you won't be completely natural because we'll have to use a demi permanent color :rollseyes:

- relaxer companies are going out of business because of the natural movement (she wasn't against the movement just stating a fact)


----------



## Lilmama1011

GettingKinky said:


> Dayjoy
> 
> So I told my stylist I was contemplating going natural and here's what she said
> 
> -you're kind of natural now. A controlled natural (I'm very lightly texlaxed)
> 
> - can you imagine combing all this out if you were natural?
> 
> - if you still want to color your gray, you won't be completely natural because we'll have to use a demi permanent color :rollseyes:
> 
> - relaxer companies are going out of business because of the natural movement (she wasn't against the movement just stating a fact)



Do what you want forget her, it's your hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

This rebraiding my hair every night in four sections is working for me.  It looks like I have a fresh braidout every day and because I moisturize and seal daily it is  shiny and moisturized.  And I don't use a comb so I'm not risking mechanical damage. I just apply the moisturizer and work it through with my hands and remove shedded hair and seal, braid and put perm rod at the ends


----------



## GettingKinky

Lilmama1011 said:


> Do what you want forget her, it's your hair



I am going to do what I want. I'm just not 100% sure what I want. 

I do have a lot of hair already, but it's not so hard to manage. How much more difficult can natural hair be?

I know I don't want gray hair, but the thought of demi-permanent color scares me. She said she'd have to do a level 5 peroxide. I don't even know what that means. I have to do some research before my next appt in 8 weeks.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

I MUST learn to flat twist before the end if the year because this is unacceptable


----------



## curlyTisME

Moisturized and sealed and did 7 flat twists. Trying not to wash my hair until next week sometime, I know I'm lazy!


----------



## curls4daze

How should I do my hair for my birthday


----------



## Lilmama1011

APrayer4Hair said:


> I MUST learn to flat twist before the end if the year because this is unacceptable



The roots just look a little iffy


----------



## Lilmama1011

curls4daze said:


> How should I do my hair for my birthday



Updo,  curls cascaded to the side. Nice lippy,  gold jewelry Curlz4daze


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I will keep my hands out my hair today. I will keep my hands out my hair today. I will keep my hands out my hair today.


----------



## Prettymetty

I want a long ponytail. I wonder how long that will take... Long pony=big buns and that is my main goal.


----------



## GettingKinky

One of my coworkers today said - your hair looks fantastic TODAY. 

So what it look like crap every other day?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

When I wear my hair curly, everyone at work loves it.  When I wear a twist-out bang and a bun, no one comments.

It's very telling.


----------



## whiteoleander91

My hair has been through some _thangs_ these last two weeks. I haven't gotten around to doing another honey treatment thingy because of it. Hopefully I can get back to that soon. Deep conditioning after an epic 3 lather shampoo session (2 clarify lathers, 1 moisturizing lather...I regret the moisturizing 'poo lol). Detangling was...interesting  but not too bad. Rinsed out the condish and my hair felt great; it was very curly and soft, so there's that. My hair masque went on very smoothly. Gonna let this marinate for a couple of hours. And, maaan, this DC is loooong overdue. I kinda skipped it last week  

Hair is a labor of love.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I'm so over this huge twa I have right now. All I want is a ponytail. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Rocky91

My hair is about to be singing praises. I'm DC'ing under the dryer with heat, something I know my hair loves and I've skipped out on doing for the past few months because I didn't want to be bothered.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Just washed my hair for the 2nd time today. I am restless and needed to dye these greys yet again. They're so annoying.


----------



## Daughter

Gonna finally try this henna I have had for almost a year. Don't wanna use permanent dye, semi permanent didn't work at all (I must have low porosity hair) and I don't really wanna be this grey at 38. So henna it is...


----------



## juliehp

GettingKinky said:


> I am going to do what I want. I'm just not 100% sure what I want.
> 
> I do have a lot of hair already, but it's not so hard to manage. How much more difficult can natural hair be?
> 
> I know I don't want gray hair, but the thought of demi-permanent color scares me. She said she'd have to do a level 5 peroxide. I don't even know what that means. I have to do some research before my next appt in 8 weeks.



Consider using henna to color your hair and make it more manageable. Reds, shades of brown and black can be achieved by mixing it with indigo. Just remember that henna is permanent, it has to grow out but the benefits are worth it. There are several henna threads here. Check them out!


----------



## Priss Pot

I've been using the Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt for the past few months, and I really like it.  I have only about 1/4 of the jar left, though.  Next, I want to try Belle Butters Unyevu Butter.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Priss Pot said:


> I've been using the Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt for the past few months, and I really like it.  I have only about 1/4 of the jar left, though.  Next, I want to try Belle Butters Unyevu Butter.



I want to try that butter too!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Priss Pot said:


> I've been using the Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt for the past few months, and I really like it.  I have only about 1/4 of the jar left, though.  Next, I want to try Belle Butters Unyevu Butter.



I've been wanting to try AN Shea Yogurt for a while. I've heard good things about it.


----------



## krissyc39

I secretly would love to be a hair fairy... Dropping deep conditioners and aphogee 2 min under the pillows of little girls with dry damaged hair.


----------



## Lucia

For you ladies that want henna benefits but don't want to change hair color use cassia   The best henna I've found and used to this day is mehandi website they're henna IMO is the best. And I've tried other brands and they didn't hold up color wise or give the benefits  Hth


----------



## Lilmama1011

I had a terrible wash day.  My hair was so matted. I used all that booty behind banana conditioner.  V05 is much better. I lost sooo much hair,  I hope that it didn't take a toll on my ends


----------



## Lilmama1011

Going to do another braid out with four braids. I might not rentals every night and just put a bonnet on and go to sleep. But then again moisturizing and sealing will only benefit my hair


----------



## ImanAdero

Just saw Eclark6 (don't know her actual name just her IG name) do a wash and go. I'm gonna try and mimic her technique/product types.

Gonna cowash with Tresemme naturals and then do what I THINK is oil rinsing lol. And then apply my leave in and follow up with Eco styler. 

Let's see!


----------



## ImanAdero

Also, I keep seeing APB and it seems like some many of you all are using it...

Which scent do y'all recommend? I want to try the pudding!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rileypak

ImanAdero said:


> Also, I keep seeing APB and it seems like some many of you all are using it...
> 
> Which scent do y'all recommend? I want to try the pudding!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



ImanAdero my favs are birthday cake, cookie dough, blueberry cheesecake, marshmallow clouds, watermelon, and tangerine


----------



## myronnie

ImanAdero said:


> Also, I keep seeing APB and it seems like some many of you all are using it...
> 
> Which scent do y'all recommend? I want to try the pudding!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'm obsessed with the Ayurvedic creme!!
I love birthday cake and blueberry cheesecake!


----------



## whiteoleander91

ImanAdero said:


> Also, I keep seeing APB and it seems like some many of you all are using it...
> 
> Which scent do y'all recommend? I want to try the pudding!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



birthday cake and buttercream smell super yummy :3


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My cornrows aren't getting any better


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I think the only things that I can call staples are cleansers. Like, Giovanni TTTT shampoo and condish, as well as Shea Moisture's Purification masks are all things I have consistently used for three years.

Even if they make my hair feel great, I'm not loyal to a DC. It's like, once I'm finished, on to the next.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> ImanAdero my favs are birthday cake, cookie dough, blueberry cheesecake, marshmallow clouds, watermelon, and tangerine



All of these right here!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Priss Pot said:


> I've been using the Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt for the past few months, and I really like it.  I have only about 1/4 of the jar left, though.  Next, I want to try Belle Butters Unyevu Butter.



priss pot and [USER=343861]cwmarie, You will love that Unveyu butter. I've been meaning to reup for a while. The consistency is nice and creamy plus it's great as a body butter. #pusher


----------



## veesweets

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> priss pot and [USER=343861]cwmarie, You will love that Unveyu butter. I've been meaning to reup for a while. The consistency is nice and creamy plus it's great as a body butter. #pusher



NaturallyATLPCH do the belle butters compare to the naturally amari butters at all?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> priss pot and [USER=343861]cwmarie, You will love that Unveyu butter. I've been meaning to reup for a while. The consistency is nice and creamy plus it's great as a body butter. #pusher



NaturallyATLPCH Oh please don't push me to the "pay now" edge lol


----------



## shasha8685

Light bulb moment...


The water back home in VA is classified as 'moderately hard.'

No wonder my hair felt drier after I washed it! So did my skin....and my face completely freaked out with breakouts.


These are issues that I didn't see when I was in OK for a month or even now in NC...


----------



## PinkSunshine77

took all night just to twist up the top portion of my hair. Seriously, I do not have all this time to dedicate to this hair :/


----------



## ImanAdero

Birthday cake scent for the win!

Last question (for now), anyone know of a leave in similar in consistency to KBB Swee t Ambrosia leave in it KKKT... For under $10? 

I go through I too fast to not find a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Saludable84

Thanks to EnExitStageLeft I went in my closet and found a brand new 16oz jar of Naturelle Grow Cinnamon DC. Soaking in it now.  

Also found an unopened 16 oz bottle of Darcy's Botanicals PSC, not to mention a half used bottle in the shower, but we won't talk about that....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

ImanAdero

Have you tried the Elasta QP leave in in the jar? 

It has cones, but is very froathy and smooth and provides slip. My Best friend swears by it.

Saludable84

Your hair will applaud you. When my hair was more porous it was just ok, but now its amazing! I just loaded up on it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84 said:


> Thanks to @EnExitStageLeft I went in my closet and found a brand new 16oz jar of Naturelle Grow Cinnamon DC. Soaking in it now.
> 
> Also found an unopened 16 oz bottle of Darcy's Botanicals PSC, not to mention a half used bottle in the shower, but we won't talk about that....



Maybe I should revisit the PSC. It may respond better now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

veesweets said:


> NaturallyATLPCH do the belle butters compare to the naturally amari butters at all?



I hate to say it, but no, they don't. They are a good second though. At least to me.

Now I haven't ordered from Belle Butters in a couple of years but her whipped butters are nice. I was using them before Naturally Amari opened. Very creamy. Great for sealing ends. 

Just because I love a variety of butters, I would purchase the Unveyu during sale. 

I think I am having what I call reverse PJism. Like, I'm not really buying anything new, just things over the past few years that worked or I didn't give a fair shot.  Belle Butters is one of them.


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Maybe I should revisit the PSC. It may respond better now.



The NG was good when I tried it the first time. The best DC I've ever had. I ordered more (I don't remember which sale) and bought that, the herbal blends and chamomile and burdock. I wasn't impressed with the herbal but kept the last one. I I've that you don't need much of her DC to see a difference. 

Try the PSC. It can't hurt. I remember when I hate Shea what deux when I was bonelaxed but 6 months into being texlaxed I used it and my texlaxed hair loved it while the bonelaxed hated it. Sometimes some thing need to be waited out. Unless they just don't work at all lol.


----------



## ImanAdero

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ImanAdero  Have you tried the Elasta QP leave in in the jar?  It has cones, but is very froathy and smooth and provides slip. My Best friend swears by it.



I haven't. I'm not big on cones in my hair, but I'll keep it in mind! Thanks!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ImanAdero said:


> Birthday cake scent for the win!
> 
> Last question (for now), anyone know of a leave in similar in consistency to KBB Swee t Ambrosia leave in it KKKT... For under $10?
> 
> I go through I too fast to not find a cheaper alternative.



ImanAdero , alba botanica leave in

http://www.albabotanica.com/hair/conditioners/leave-in-conditioner.html


----------



## Victoria44

Tried naptural85s co washing method again, with more adjustments and added some of her steps I left out the first time. I like it better each time I do it. My hair felt soft and moisturized and I haven't DCed in 3 weeks. I'm thinking about just shampooing every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## PuddingPop

Just took out some kinky twists this week and my TWA is long enough now for me to do them myself thus time. I may cornrow the front and do kinky twists in the back.


----------



## spacetygrss

I finally opened my box from Aubrey Organics (yeah, from when I ordered a ton of stuff when selling off their old formula/bottles--don't judge me).

Anyhow, I forgot that I had ordered some samples of things as well. I used the JAY conditioner today since I needed some protein. CHIIIIIIIIIIILE. That stuff is the business! I will definitely be ordering a full bottle.


----------



## SuchaLady

Think I might go get my hair relaxed and cut next week :scratchch:


----------



## atlien11

I need to nail my vitamin regimen down. I feel like im all over the place with it. And i keep adding stuff 

Consistent? yes. Organized? no


----------



## SlimPickinz

When you start to pin curl your hair for bed but you only find 6 Bobby pins. 6? What am I supposed to do with 6 pins?


----------



## sweetpea7

Just bought some marley hair, foam wrap, perm rods, and a wide tooth comb. Im going to attempt do a marley bun on this half curly half bone straight mane. Wish me luck.


----------



## AgeinATL

spacetygrss said:


> I finally opened my box from Aubrey Organics (yeah, from when I ordered a ton of stuff when selling off their old formula/bottles--don't judge me).
> 
> Anyhow, I forgot that I had ordered some samples of things as well. I used the JAY conditioner today since I needed some protein. CHIIIIIIIIIIILE. That stuff is the business! I will definitely be ordering a full bottle.


 
Have you tried the Rosa Mosquetta? #BOMB


----------



## spellinto

My roots feel super dry, probably because I left that protein treatment on a little too long.  Moisturized my new growth with leave-in, but I will probably have to DC soon.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why cant kinky twists cost like $80 bucks?


----------



## atlien11

I swear my hair better be growing in like my eyebrows are. Im taking weekly trips to the eyebrow threading spot.

Jus Sayin


----------



## sweetpea7

I love my first Marley bun. I plan on wearing this and perm rod sets all the time


----------



## veesweets

sweetpea7 said:


> I love my first Marley bun. I plan on wearing this and perm rod sets all the time



Love it. Marley buns were one of my go to styles the last end of my transition. So easy!


----------



## lux10023

in luv with my hair---another TMS treatment--hair came out amazing..angela simmons sat next to me and got her hair done as well...glad i made the time to get my tresses treated---lotta is that your hair q's this wknd....lol

protective styling paid off..team natural still lmaooo

as it gets longer it gets easier i must say...and the saga continues





lux10023 said:


> made a hair appt..then cancelled because i decided i was going to flat iron my own hair---
> just called back and re-booked the hair appt. lmaooo
> 
> smdhhhh i am doing a length check and really want a good flatiron experience--also i've been so busy lately i just dont know if i can commit 3 hours to flat ironing my entire head...


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Soooo I'm pretty sure my hair isn't the same color as it was before I washed it. It was a copper blonde before. Now it looks more honey blonde. 

My shampoo was color safe. Everything else said it was color safe. Didn't see any color rinsing out. 

Oh well. Good thing I'm still happy with it.

ETA: I think I'm tripping lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My Hair feels like buttery silk. HH SCM topped w/ PuraBody Naturals MuruMuru Moisture Milk is going to be a hard combo to beat .


----------



## ThickRoot

Won't ever purchase 32oz of anything else, takes too long to use ugh. I am trying to finish a 32 oz of Oyin Honey Hemp conditioner and it's taking forever.


----------



## PJaye

^^ I feel your pain.  I'm trying to finish up a 33.8oz container of Hair Dew that I swear magically refills at night while I'm sleeping.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

PJaye

If you're looking to get rid of it....I'm your girl  lol


----------



## hairqueenny

I can't wait to take out this install and do a length check. I know my hair should be past SL. You ladies here gave me so much inspiration with your beautiful hair pics!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just used my Hair Dew and sealed my twists with the Burnt Sugar pomade.  Good stuff.  I'll need another bottle soon


----------



## whiteoleander91

ThickRoot said:


> Won't ever purchase 32oz of anything else, takes too long to use ugh. I am trying to finish a 32 oz of Oyin Honey Hemp conditioner and it's taking forever.



wow, I wish I had this problem lol If I could get 64oz of everything that I use on my hair regularly!!! The world would be a better place


----------



## PinkSunshine77

no more twistouts until my hair is longer. It looked terrible. My hair is better when I do a wash n go


----------



## GettingKinky

The top half of my hair has partially reverted from working out and the bottom half is still silky smooth. I look crazy.


----------



## Victoria44

First day braid outs are the best... Perfect length and perfect definition. Then it all goes down hill til next wash day lol.


----------



## Victoria44

First day braid outs are the best... Perfect length and perfect definition. Then it all goes down hill til next wash day lol.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I have decided I am tired of fighting with my hair. The longer it gets, the more I am leaning towards putting away detangling tools and just wearing a fro. What good is detangling when your hair is just going to curl back on itself?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have decided I am tired of fighting with my hair. The longer it gets, the more I am leaning towards putting away detangling tools and just wearing a fro. What good is detangling when your hair is just going to curl back on itself?



I said "I'd never wear a fro". I rocks my curly fro er' day lol I also said I'd never go natural hahahahaha


----------



## claud-uk

lux10023 said:


> in luv with my hair---another TMS treatment--hair came out amazing..angela simmons sat next to me and got her hair done as well...glad i made the time to get my tresses treated---lotta is that your hair q's this wknd....lol
> 
> protective styling paid off..team natural still lmaooo
> 
> as it gets longer it gets easier i must say...and the saga continues


----------



## KinkyRN

Even though I have fallen in love with Tresseme Naturals conditioner and have a half a bottle left I WILL NOT buy any more until I use the other gang of rinse out conditioners in my stash!!


----------



## Prettymetty

Im thinking about trying Keracare detangling shampoo. It has great reviews on amazon and makeupalley... My creme of nature Argan oil is a good shampoo, but it doesn't soften or detangle my hair.


----------



## alex114

I finally found a way to wear my lace front wigs long-term, without the lace irritating my edges! I just use a spandex dome cap, and a headband like if i was wear a half wig, but since the lace is so flat, it looks nice and natural. I love it!


----------



## mshoneyfly

alex114 said:


> I finally found a way to wear my lace front wigs long-term, without the lace irritating my edges! I just use a spandex dome cap, and a headband like if i was wear a half wig, but since the lace is so flat, it looks nice and natural. I love it!



Ooh  alex114
I'd like to see a pic of that. I have 2 new lace fronts Im gonna wear when I take out this sew in. That sounds like a great idea. What kinda headband works best for you?  How wide is the headband?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## KinkyRN

mshoneyfly said:


> Ooh  alex114
> I'd like to see a pic of that. I have 2 new lace fronts Im gonna wear when I take out this sew in. That sounds like a great idea. What kinda headband works best for you?  How wide is the headband?
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Yes please tell. I thought I was going to die with the wig cap, wig and headband on. Maybe I was doing to much.


----------



## curlyTisME

Grow damnit!! Time to get on a retention regimen. I'm ready for BSL!


----------



## irisak

A co-worker and I were having a conversation about the humidity and how our hair was rebelling. She tells me I should try a braid out again becuase those are so pretty.  Then she says she was trying to figure out how to do one herself.  Now this is a white woman, in her mid-sixties with a Nancy Regan haircut describing to me how she tried to put her hair in little braids all over her head because she just knew it would be so pretty.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This D kurl ring looks interesting

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZCTv8BqTSs#t=162


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

I'm annoyed because I tried to use the shea moisture purification mask to detangle before washing my hair and my hair def wasn't as soft after washing and deep conditioning.. Shea moisture obviously just can't win in my head


----------



## BostonMaria

Kaitlynrs91 said:


> I'm annoyed because I tried to use the shea moisture purification mask to detangle before washing my hair and my hair def wasn't as soft after washing and deep conditioning.. Shea moisture obviously just can't win in my head



Many people complain that their line of hair products are not very moisturizing. I've tried the mask, but I had to mix it with a suave conditioner. Kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## Vshanell

I just love my big satin bonnet. I can fit my whole pineapple in it. It looks ridiculous but I love the thing.


----------



## Prettymetty

I need an organizer for all of my hair stuff


----------



## nerdography

I'm trying so hard to resist buying new products. I don't need anymore, plus I have so many things that didn't work for my hair I feel like I would be wasting money. Also, why has my local Walmart been out of satin pillowcases for the past month?


----------



## naija24

i think i feel a bit bad for getting a relaxer last month. i was almost 6 months post  I feel like i should have gotten a BKT or just installed another weave or something!! So frustrated.  These 4 inches are taking forever.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My braid outs haven't been coming out so great. First it was frizz yesterday and now my back ends I guess it  wasn't wrapped around good enough on the wrap and go rollers


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

BostonMaria said:


> Many people complain that their line of hair products are not very moisturizing. I've tried the mask, but I had to mix it with a suave conditioner. Kinda defeats the purpose.



I may have to try that. It sucks because the product is really good at detangling. But I can't deal with dry and hard hair when I'm trying to style


----------



## spellinto

Today's my DC day but I'm being laaaaaaaazy 

Plus I'm wearing a cute outfit and I don't want to take it off just to wash my hair now


----------



## faithVA

I'm having the best steamer experience I have ever had. I'm not hot or miserable, nor is my scalp on fire. I must finally be doing something right. Just a few more minutes and I'm done. Ooh its beeping. I'm done : yay:


----------



## faithVA

I may have spoken too soon. My hair was cold. Shoot. I don't know what happened.


----------



## Bibliophile

This is just great :-\
My go-to "brow guy" is out for at least a week. I'm out in these streets looking like Groucho Marx.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Since I cut my hair last month I've been snipping every few days. I think I reached my limit today though. My left side is much shorter than my right, pretty noticeable. And I still have like 3-4 inches of straightish ends! If I cut any more off I'll have a fit.

Now I see how addictive trimming/cutting is...

On a positive note the front of my hair that has always been straight is growing in curly. Very happy about that. It's gonna be gravy when my hair grows back out!


----------



## Prettymetty

I just got my Dominican blowout Tuesday and my scalp is already itching. Noooooooo


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Being lazy with my hair this week


----------



## myronnie

My hair is still moisturized! All I've been doing throughout the week is sealing with wheat germ oil.
That combination of oyin hair dew and apb ayurvedic cream is the business!


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm afraid to get my hair straightened Monday. I think I've ruined a great head of hair trying to transition


----------



## oneastrocurlie

myronnie said:


> My hair is still moisturized! All I've been doing throughout the week is sealing with wheat germ oil.
> That combination of oyin hair dew and apb ayurvedic cream is the business!



Combination of dew and the Ayurvedic cream? Hmmmm


----------



## fatimablush

I don't know what to do...so I decided not to order anymore natural hair products. Either I order and everything Is out of stock and I have to fight to get my money back from paypal....they snatch that real quick..or I don't get My order at all. Sick of that..I hate going through all of that. I am sure that there a lot of nice vendors out there but I refuse to take anymore chances. For instance if a product is out of stock..they need to list that...even on etsy.  I won't even begin to address the fact that they refund your money and then offer to send the product anyway, and only find out that product is discontinued. I am tired and I refuse to do this any longer.

I will just stick to my Matrix and Dominican products and stuff from ingredientstodiefor.com, and allways or at one hair grease.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Sitting with my first tea rinse (green tea) for a hour. I parted my hair and rubbed it into my scalp and sprayed my length in four sections and combed through.  Very smooth process because I finger detangled yesterday.  I don't have a lot of shedding but if I could cut down on more shedding I will. I might sit longer with it on (maybe 3 hours just so it can penetrate even more ) I went to give it the maximum chance without saying it didn't work


----------



## Lilmama1011

Going to use the banana conditioner to Co wash since it behaves like a shampoo on my hair anyway before deep conditioning. And keep the v05 in the shower for back up. It should work this time with detangling since I'm not using shampoo today


----------



## Lilmama1011

I might just rinse it out after this hour.  I'm impatient and I might end up sitting for a while wiring conditioner anyway cleaning up and I want my hair to be dry but tomorrow.  I might use the perm rods even thought I can't stand sleeping in them even though it only four because it's hard but those soft rollers not doing it for me, they are not wrapping my ends uniformly


----------



## Dayjoy

fatimablush said:


> I don't know what to do...so I decided not to order anymore natural hair products. Either I order and everything Is out of stock and I have to fight to get my money back from paypal....they snatch that real quick..or I don't get My order at all. Sick of that..I hate going through all of that. I am sure that there a lot of nice vendors out there but I refuse to take anymore chances. For instance if a product is out of stock..they need to list that...even on etsy.  I won't even begin to address the fact that they refund your money and then offer to send the product anyway, and only find out that product is discontinued. I am tired and I refuse to do this any longer.
> 
> I will just stick to my Matrix and Dominican products and stuff from ingredientstodiefor.com, and allways or at one hair grease.



This is why I'm scared and refuse to order any of these brands.  As long as I'm just reading about these magical products and not using and getting enamored with them, I'm safe.  

OAN, I just saw Soultanicals at my favorite health food store.  They also carry Qhemet.  I LOVE that store!!!  I didn't buy anything, but when I get my stash down, IT'S ON!


----------



## Lilmama1011

The cowashing went fine. The tea made my hair feel a little like I just rinsed henna out. I was able to detangle smoothly


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm worried some parts might have thinned out because of my tangling last week from acv


----------



## SlimPickinz

I got my blow dryer! & for $25, no tax locally.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I was bored earlier, so I decided to cowash my hurr. I just bought a shower mirror, so that was kinda fun lol. I really like the way my hair has been looking lately. After I styled my hair, I was surprised by how far my hair was hanging in the back. I think within the next twelve months I might be grazing APL curly in the back. I'm BSL/MBL-ish right now. I feel like I've been sitting at this length for forever, so it was nice to see some extra length.

I really like how the pink Eco styler (w/ tea tree oil) makes my scalp feel. Very refreshing :3


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Stretching with hair dryer on low heat: success

But I do need a filter for my bathroom. This water is way too hard and drying.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Did four twists with perm rods on the ends and I think I should have done a braidout


----------



## PureSilver

My twist out done while in the shower without any product, left to dry for 2 days came out PERFECT. I will do this again this coming wee and post pictures.


----------



## sweetpea7

I know that I ruined my hair transitioning but I don't care. my relaxed hair 60% of my hair is super thin and stringy. 

I'll upload pics when I get my hair straightened. Ill prob have to cut at least 2 inches. 

Im so ready to big chop!!! Im only 11 months post idk how I'm gonna make it another 6 months


----------



## SuchaLady

SlimPickinz said:


> I got my blow dryer! & for $25, no tax locally.



The handleless? I need to go look in Walgreens for mine.


----------



## sweetpea7

Why does you care about my hair soooo much! I can wear a wash n go bun and still look cute. I don't have to blow-dry, flatiron or perm rod if I don't want to.


----------



## SlimPickinz

SuchaLady said:


> The handleless? I need to go look in Walgreens for mine.


SuchaLady Yup! I can't wait to do my hair. I also bought some tools for my relaxer.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Length = Lazyness. I might roll with this puff a few more days. My scalp feels fine .


----------



## SuchaLady

SlimPickinz said:


> SuchaLady Yup! I can't wait to do my hair. I also bought some tools for my relaxer.



Ugh I'm so jealous. I will go look today; I thought I'd be able to go get my hair done Monday but it's looking like I have to do it myself. Blah


----------



## SuchaLady

I have some PM SSS I want to flat iron by hair with but I can't begin to think about where I put it.


----------



## Babygrowth

Singing: "For the first time in forever... I flat ironed my hair correctly!" Lol!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Is it possible to love so many conditioners equally that it would be straight up disrespectful to pick one as your favorite?

I swear about 95% of my hair stash consist of conditioners.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

lulu97 said:


> Is it possible to love so many conditioners equally that it would be straight up disrespectful to pick one as your favorite?
> 
> I swear about 95% of my hair stash consist of conditioners.



That's the kind of stash to have! Mine is a bunch of random stuff I won't be able to use up till it gets cold enough to hide my hair.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I want an undercut in my nape. I might do it when I'm fully natural.


----------



## JaneBond007

Rosemary oil in soybean/olive oil plus a little Africa's Best oil is wonderful!   Very moisturizing and the grease disappears quickly.


----------



## curlyTisME

Need some me time! Hair nails and toes are on the agenda tonight!


----------



## spellinto

My hair completely exhausted me tonight! Used a bad shampoo that tangled and stripped my strands, then I had to deal with all this shedding...so tired :-(

For some reason my pm detangler made my roots super greasy today...? I want to start detangling in the shower, it might work better on my thick hair.  On my next stretch I will try wet detangling with V05 conditioner, & if that doesn't work I may invest in that detangling tonic by Biolage.  Can't buy anything now though, I need to use up what I have!


----------



## SuchaLady

Got my hairdryer SlimPickinz! Why am I excited? Gosh Im lame 

I want some new products to straighten with but nah; I have enough.


----------



## Victoria44

I forced myself to do a protein treatment today. Hopefully I'll get back on schedule doing them every 2 months. I'll probably wash this out, do an overnight DC and finish the process tomorrow morning.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I just watched a Nap85 WNG tutorial and she applies conditioner on top of shampoo before she rinses. I never thought to do this before. Will try on my next shampoo because I hate how my hair feels after shampooing.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

SoopremeBeing

Can you post a link to that vid please?


----------



## divachyk

SoopremeBeing said:


> I just watched a Nap85 WNG tutorial and she applies conditioner on top of shampoo before she rinses. I never thought to do this before. Will try on my next shampoo because I hate how my hair feels after shampooing.





BranwenRosewood said:


> SoopremeBeing
> 
> Can you post a link to that vid please?



Did she use more conditioner after rinsing the shampoo SoopremeBeing?


----------



## Phoenix14

divachyk said:


> Did she use more conditioner after rinsing the shampoo SoopremeBeing?



I know you didn't ask me, but she applied a deep conditioner afterwards I believe


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Here is the link for all who asked:

http://youtu.be/fbSOwGvl5sU Its called My Most  Defined Wash N Go


----------



## SlimPickinz

Owwww SuchaLady I know how you feel girl!  I'm sitting here with a pre-poo excited about washing my hair tmrw. I honestly planned on installing braids but I have to test out this blow dryer first. Later for those braids.


----------



## SuchaLady

Yup. Same here. I'm gonna straighten tomorrow and see how much damage transitioning has done  SlimPickinz my braids should be back in September.


----------



## spellinto

Which one of these is the best buy?

Joico Daily Care Leave In Detangler
Biolage Detangling Tonic
Paul Mitchell The Detangler


----------



## wheezy807

I really need to wash my hair.


----------



## ronie

SuchaLady said:


> Yup. Same here. I'm gonna straighten tomorrow and see how much damage transitioning has done  SlimPickinz my braids should be back in September.


SuchaLady
Stretching/transitioning can be quite evil. After 9 months my hair was so chewed up, I had no choice but to call quit. I hung around for an additional 2 months an BCd at 11 months post. My original plan was to stretch. But hey, I'm a happy natural now. Good luck, and hope everything works out. 
I have to add though that I was a newbie. I started that long stretch only 2 months after finding this site and starting my journey. I knew nothing about MY hair in terms of what it liked/disliked. I was new to all of these info on healthy hair practice. Looking back, I was meant to fail.  I am sure you will be more successful than I was if you want to long term transition.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Yup SuchaLady transitioning is hard. I BC'd because it was hard having 2 different textures even though I wore my hair straight. But my sister long term transitioned I think for like 2.5 years. I'm not that strong lol


----------



## divachyk

Phoenix14 said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but she applied a deep conditioner afterwards I believe





SoopremeBeing said:


> Here is the link for all who asked:
> 
> http://youtu.be/fbSOwGvl5sU Its called My Most  Defined Wash N Go



TY ladies, Phoenix14 & SoopremeBeing


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I have officially given up my detangling tools and have moved strictly to finger detangling. I don't straighten my hair so why bother? All these combs and brushes for my hair to just coil back on itself again. 

This has been a great wash day so far!


----------



## MzLady78

I'm down from 8 hours to 2 1/2 doing my crochet braids. Y'all don't even know how happy this makes me.


----------



## PureSilver

Enjoying the easy and manageability I have on wash days with my 2 weeks post hair. Its heaven on earth.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Just finished my twistout using Juices N Berries, Shea Moisture, EVOO, and veggie glycerin.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I slept with my hair out in a twist out kind of pushed the curls more above my ears and when I took my bonnet off,  I was like wtf because it looked crazy but sliding it up was fine


----------



## JaneBond007

Was sitting here paying a bill online and looked up and thought, "how on earth did I glitch to SunKisssAlba's YT?"  She was a model on the utility's website lol.


----------



## spellinto

Found out why my favorite detangler left a greasy residue in my roots. All I had to do was shake the bottle before applying.

-_- they should really post that in the instructions.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I flat ironed my hair pin straight but now I want to pin curl it for bed -_- I make no sense.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I finally had to turn my signatures off today. There are just some things I don't want to have to keep seeing. Nothing on this thread btw.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Twist out fail. Hair puffed up the second I left the house. And I'm not even at work yet. *Sigh*

Maybe it's because I didn't use gel, or I had too much product in my hair. My ends are curly but my roots aren't. I think I'm going to give up on twistouts, they just don't seem to work.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Debating on if I should take advantage of this cvs b1g1 sale. I have a $3 rewards coupon to use by tomorrow.


----------



## SuchaLady

ronie said:


> SuchaLady Stretching/transitioning can be quite evil. After 9 months my hair was so chewed up, I had no choice but to call quit. I hung around for an additional 2 months an BCd at 11 months post. My original plan was to stretch. But hey, I'm a happy natural now. Good luck, and hope everything works out. I have to add though that I was a newbie. I started that long stretch only 2 months after finding this site and starting my journey. I knew nothing about MY hair in terms of what it liked/disliked. I was new to all of these info on healthy hair practice. Looking back, I was meant to fail.  I am sure you will be more successful than I was if you want to long term transition.



I wanted to take my hair out and analyze before I responded  My hair actually looks fine. Even my ends. It's something about transitioning that will make you think you're going bald. I had stretching down. Like to a science. It had gotten to the point where I would forget when my last relaxer was causing me to search for posts on here  I would be 6,8.9+ months post and not realize it  So I decided to transition :crazy:
hopefully I like it. And I do hope to long term transition. I need hair when I cut this relaxer out


----------



## SuchaLady

SlimPickinz said:


> Yup SuchaLady transitioning is hard. I BC'd because it was hard having 2 different textures even though I wore my hair straight. But my sister long term transitioned I think for like 2.5 years. I'm not that strong lol



2.5 years is awesome! I was planning on 3. Cool thing about transitioning is as long as your relaxed ends are there you retain all your growth  why made you decide to relax?


----------



## SuchaLady

JOICO Moisture Recovery Balm gave me my life last night! I'm going to TJMaxx and getting some liters today


----------



## mscheergrl

Pre-pooing is the truth!  Hello, supple hair.


----------



## EmilyWilde

It's about that time again. I'm getting antsy and bored with my hair. I want to cut it short into a pixie; I want to layer it; I want to dye it a nice copper red -oooh oooh or honey brown. Hmm maybe I'll just "trim" a few inches off heh heh. It's gotten so bad that whenever I'm in Walmart or Walgreen's I have to visit the hair color aisle for at least ten minutes, maniacally debating about which shade of red(or light brown) would be best, and if I should get color now or wait til my hair is longer. Kinda makes me feel crazy.


----------



## SlimPickinz

SuchaLady said:


> 2.5 years is awesome! I was planning on 3. Cool thing about transitioning is as long as your relaxed ends are there you retain all your growth  why made you decide to relax?


I wear my hair primarily straight. I don't want to be afraid of moisture all the time, like I am now. I don't even touch my hair with damp hands  Hopefully by January I will be relaxed with shoulder length hair.


----------



## felic1

I have not had an official length check since February I guess. It is growing. I just wish it wuld grow faster.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

twisted up my hair and I don't think I'm wearing it outside.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Even though I've been natural my entire life, I'm just truly figuring my hair out over the past few years. When you know better you do better.

I will try my best to not get irritated if/when I hear someone complain that they can't become natural bc they don't have good hair, it's too nappy, too much work, looks ugly on them etc. They don't understand their hair or what they are saying. I felt some of these things too before I became enlightened about how beautiful our hair is. 

I'm so glad there is a strong movement towards not just being natural, but black women understanding their hair and accepting it. It took a long time for us to believe the hype of the yt's version of beauty, so it will take a while to accept our own. But we're doing it!

Woo that was long.. Had to get that off my chest yall :


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I love Red Raj henna!! I'm going to start hennaing every 6 weeks.


----------



## whiteoleander91

maan I'm so lazy. I will do a honey treatment thingy this week!! I will!!!! Planning on doing it on Wednesday **for all who have been following my color lifting journey** lol


----------



## LaBelleLL

Hilarious.  This white woman walked into the nail salon to see her friend. And she has some jacked up corn rows where she added extensions. She got then done she said. It's baggy in the back and all frizzy in the back and on the top. They are big lumps and her hair isn't neatly parted or anything. Her white friend was like "omgggg your hair. It looks so good. Ommmg". When I looked over I couldn't believe what they were gushing over.


----------



## meka72

I want to buy some hair products so bad. I have no room in my fridge (the entire bottom shelf minus 1/2 gallon of milk that got lost down there) and my storage closet. I'm making a give away bag for my mother but that's not making a dent at all.


----------



## PureSilver

Bought fresh rosemary herbs on Saturday i'll make some tea with it tomorrow. Maybe i'll do a final rinse with it on wash day later this week.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

LaBelleLL said:


> Hilarious.  This white woman walked into the nail salon to see her friend. And she has some jacked up corn rows where she added extensions. She got then done she said. It's baggy in the back and all frizzy in the back and on the top. They are big lumps and her hair isn't neatly parted or anything. Her white friend was like "omgggg your hair. It looks so good. Ommmg". When I looked over I couldn't believe what they were gushing over.



I generally don't like it when YT ppl wear cornrows(their hair is just too thin and wipsy), but I have seen a few that had them done neatly and presentable. So that lady has no excuse....and that friend of hers is NO friend


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Because of heat damaged straight ends I chopped my hair since none of my styles looked right. Some of my hair is around 5 inches, 10 inches at the longest. Most of my length was 15 inches, 17 at the longest.

 I can't seem to stop cutting it since I still have straight-ish ends on the left side.  My hair is lopsided looking but it's not too noticeable. I'm so mad with myself, I almost don't want to straighten ever again. 

On a positive note I'm in love with my lil curlies! I can't believe how long it's been since I wore my hair like this, and it's so simple to do. Love love love it. 

I think I'll just do wngs and maybe some flat twist updos until it gets cool then switch to wearing wigs and half wigs. The wngs I think will aid in moisture and growth. Inversion gave me some thickness in the past, so I'm looking for added length too. I need my length back by any means necessary! 

Dang I'm long winded these days..


----------



## rileypak

I have way too many hair products, particularly deep conditioners.
I have to get this stash down.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

rileypak said:


> I have way too many hair products, particularly deep conditioners.
> I have to get this stash down.



rileypak I like to tell myself deep conditioners are like shoes and underwear. You can't have too many.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I think its time to whip out my glueless lace wigs now. Starting to get cool and now I can hide my hair.


----------



## ImanAdero

Ivgggghhhhh there's so many products I want to try! I want to try the new Shea Moisture Lines, I want to try the curly Gelo from Cantu Naturals

I want to try the detangler from the Shea moisture raw Shea butter line...

But I'm also in the use up your stash line... So I gotta get my life. 

I'm going to Target on Sunday though...


----------



## Bun Mistress

I'm tired of the woe is me my natural hair is so hard to maintain cries.  I went natural when it wasn't even a thing.  Its how your hair grows out of your head, if it is hard to manage you are doing something wrong.  There I said it, sorry.  That is going to offend some one.  I know it.


----------



## SuchaLady

Being born with it doesn't mean it's simple. 




Bun Mistress said:


> I'm tired of the woe is me my natural hair is so hard to maintain cries.  I went natural when it wasn't even a thing.  Its how your hair grows out of your head, if it is hard to manage you are doing something wrong.  There I said it, sorry.  That is going to offend some one.  I know it.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Is BGLH another hair forum or something?


----------



## SlimPickinz

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Is BGLH another hair forum or something?


Popular hair blog.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

SlimPickinz said:


> Popular hair blog.


 thanks  now to look for it. Off to google


----------



## Sholapie

Bought and tried elasta qp's brown gel today as I've not been feeling ecostyler lately. With nice hold,  smell and great slip I just have to wait and see how it dries but I have a good feeling


----------



## Lilmama1011

Yesterday I refreshed my twist out. I fingered detangled first and removed the very little shedded hair I had (I think that green tea rinse really helped or just finger detangling isn't my thing for actually detangling effectively ), parted and sprayed my new growth and length after  in four sections (with my water, oil and conditioner mixture),.moisturize again with my cantu naturals curl activator cream, and sealed with the my oil oil and added some mousse and smooth everything downward with my hands (not using a comb at all. I had so much slip with that Cantu.  Twisted it up and put four perm rods on my four sections and put my bonnet on. It just makes you feel good after you have just freshly moisturizes and sealed. And my twist out will look fresh


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I started using HE Long-Term Relationship Leave-in again, and my hair's moisturized as all get out. I think I'll add it back to my stash. I love Oyin Hair Dew and all; but, I might need a break. I think it's not as effective as before. I would need a lot to get moisturized.


----------



## whiteoleander91

nevvvvverr again. that wet line gel is evil melted gummy bears in a jar!! it was so hard to get out of my hair and now my hair feels iicky. that was maybe my 4th time using it, hoping that it would be different this time  fin to drop kick that devil's hair grease into the trash

honey treatment temporarily postponed


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wanna do a full on honey treatment but I don't know will my hair come out soft or will I have deep condition after and I don't like doing too many processes


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:


> I wanna do a full on honey treatment but I don't know will my hair come out soft or will I have deep condition after and I don't like doing too many processes



whiteoleander91


----------



## JaneBond007

Need to dye my hair and wondering if Adore can be mixed with 10% peroxide and used as a demi?  Anybody know???


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I'm sitting here transferring the thousands & thousands of pics on my flash drive to a new Photobucket account. *cries* at how long my hair used to be.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Lilmama1011 said:


> whiteoleander91



Lilmama1011 I don't think that you would need to do anything after. When I rinse out the honey, my hair feels very soft and pliant


----------



## divachyk

We need to stop joking ourselves. That will never happen rileypak  I just picked up HV Jardin & 2 vatika frostings....and so the stash grows.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Being born with it doesn't mean it's simple.



You always beat me to the punch.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk I know. I really want to get my stash down, I promise I do  
And yes with my next breath, I'm on HV's site now adding stuff to a cart & Craigslist searching for a separate refrigerator for hair products


----------



## whiteoleander91

has anyone ever tried the Nexxus Exxtra Sculpting gel? It has good ingredients and smells really good, too


----------



## ImanAdero

Plan on going to the Trials N Tresses event tomorrow. 

Looks like my stash will be going up again... At least I only "semi" paid for them.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I can't wait until I can do a ponytail again. Buns are so easy it's not even funny.


----------



## AgeinATL

Got box braids installed about two weeks ago...Took them out. Because my hair is thick and long, there were just too many of them and they were too heavy. Not to mention the tension on my scalp! How the heck do ya'll do it??


----------



## SoopremeBeing

AgeinATL said:


> Got box braids installed about two weeks ago...Took them out. Because my hair is thick and long, there were just too many of them and they were too heavy. Not to mention the tension on my scalp! How the heck do ya'll do it??



The braids should only be slightly bigger/wider than your actual hair. It sounds like whoever installed them either  braided too tight or used too much hair in the sections. My hair is pretty thick too, but I do my own braids so I rarely have problems.


----------



## Holla

I mistakenly bought hotel conditioner to work instead of lotion. So I left it on my desk. Some mornings, I would rub some in my puff and edges midday..... just because.  I think it has helped to keep my hair moisturized even if I'm not sealing because my hair is already moisturized underneath.  I may continue to keep conditioner at work.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

AgeinATL said:


> Got box braids installed about two weeks ago...Took them out. Because my hair is thick and long, there were just too many of them and they were too heavy. Not to mention the tension on my scalp! How the heck do ya'll do it??



The potential weight of box braids keeps me from getting them. I can't be cute with neck pain.


----------



## naija24

This is really eating at me but I can't help but feel guilty about my hair. I want it straight all the time and I want it to grow but I feel guilty getting relaxers or wanting to get relaxers when everybody around me is natural at this point.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I am almost considering buying a half wig to wear to work during the week.  I hate my hair when it's not flat ironed etc (I'm transitioning and I have a short cut), it looks bad because it's half straight, half curly.  Might go to the BSS just to see what's out there.  Either that or start wearing nice beanies.


----------



## Spongebob

It's my 5 year hair anniversary and I desperately want to flat iron my hair, but I'm worried I'll regret it after wards. My hair's super fine and prone to damage. After I flat iron it I'll look at it admire it and then hate myself for putting heat on it. Is it worth it? I want it so bad


----------



## Vshanell

I've watched one too many diva cut/diy diva cut vids and lets just say I'll need to do a big trim in the near future......


----------



## Vshanell

Spongebob said:


> It's my 5 year hair anniversary and I desperately want to flat iron my hair, but I'm worried I'll regret it after wards. My hair's super fine and prone to damage. After I flat iron it I'll look at it admire it and then hate myself for putting heat on it. Is it worth it? I want it so bad


 Instead of flat ironing why don't you try a rollerset and silk wrap? I have fine hair too and I haven't flat ironed in many years because my hair gets as straight as I want just by doing that.


----------



## Prettymetty

I can't wait to see what my hair looks/feels like a year from now


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I sold my flat iron at a swap meet today. SMH cause I only used it once....but I know good and well that I wont be using it. lol Back to not having any heating tools at my house...just how I like it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Prettymetty said:


> I can't wait to see what my hair looks/feels like a year from now



Me too girl...hopefully by then I'll be swinging some jet black hip length hair. Shooting for it to happen by my birthday next year in May but giving myself a full year for a little wiggle room.


----------



## MsDes

I am transitioning. All over again.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

All these technological advances and a doc can't figure out how to make a product that grows your hair 2 inches per month smh & lol


----------



## oneastrocurlie

PinkSunshine77 said:


> All these technological advances and a doc can't figure out how to make a product that grows your hair 2 inches per month smh & lol



I know right. But it probably would come with side effects like permanent blindness and loss of hearing or something lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm half way proud of myself for talking myself out of buying a few things. Belle Butters, APB, and Hairveda. 

It's a good thing that paypal pay after delivery feature isn't working for whatever reason lol.


----------



## ImanAdero

Thinking about changing th shape of my hair to look more like this (see attached). Since my weave with bangs, I've definitely wanted real bangs lol. In just nervous about what it would look like in twists or braids...

Part of me wants to grow it as long as possible before playing around with it... But then the other part of me thinks I'll be waiting forever if I try to wait until WL to do anything with it. 

I'm going back to having fun with my hair. 

It's just hair, if I don't like it, it'll always grow back!


----------



## Sosa

I LOVE my thick natural hair, but I wish my hair didn't take hours to look nice sometimes...


----------



## PinkSunshine77

cwmarie said:


> I know right. But it probably would come with side effects like permanent blindness and loss of hearing or something lol.


 or something horrible like Cancer speeding up those cells and all erplexed

 I guess I'll go the old-fashioned way


----------



## divachyk

Some days I want to cut my hair and just do something different. Length is great but it gets boring from time to time. I'm sure I'll be singing the blues if I cut it because of style limitations. I've rocked the Halle Berry cut before so I know how limiting that can be but it sure was fun and freeing. What is a girl to do.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Today is wash day but I just took my hair down from a twist out yesterday.  So it's making me not want to do it. By my hair is use to consistency and tomorrow I have to clean the bathroom and if I don't do it today I will cleaning up all day


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm feeling a little iffy about my ends


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

The more things change, the more they stay the same...


----------



## PureSilver

What are the benefits of tea rinsing.....I'll find out over the next couple of months. Did my first 1 today.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PureSilver said:


> What are the benefits of tea rinsing.....I'll find out over the next couple of months. Did my first 1 today.



Less shedding because of the caffeine in it. I did a green tea one last week. It felt like I was rinsing out henna.  I was going to do another this week. But I decided to shampoo to test out a shampoo and they all the same girl. Just dries my new growth out PureSilver


----------



## PureSilver

What's all the same Lilmama1011 the tea rinses or the shampoos?


----------



## Lilmama1011

PureSilver said:


> What's all the same Lilmama1011 the tea rinses or the shampoos?



The shampoos PureSilver


----------



## Saludable84

Am I late? When did carols daughter come out with a Capuacu hair mask? $32 is steep though.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I Purchased the Redken Hair Cleansing Cream. I want to see if its any better then my beloved Elucence Moisture Balancing Shampoo.


----------



## Rozlewis

EnExitStageLeft

I used the Redken Cleansing Cream today and I like it. I always use it the first wash after my relaxer. I have never used Elucence so let me know your thoughts after you use it.

Thanks,
Roz


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Rozlewis

Sure will. The Elucence is Sulfate Free, but divachyk/Saludable84 prefer the Redken and saids that it is more gentle. So I had to try it out.


----------



## divachyk

Oh I love it much, much better than Elucence EnExitStageLeft. For me, there's really no comparing the two.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

divachyk said:


> Oh I love it much, much better than Elucence EnExitStageLeft. For me, there's really no comparing the two.



divachyk better than Elucence? Gotta pj interested. Lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> Oh I love it much, much better than Elucence EnExitStageLeft. For me, there's really no comparing the two.



Does it deep clean without stripping? divachyk


----------



## divachyk

cwmarie said:


> divachyk better than Elucence? Gotta pj interested. Lol





Lilmama1011 said:


> Does it deep clean without stripping? divachyk



Lilmama1011 cwmarie, I love Redken Cleansing Cream much better than Elucence. I did a review about both on my blog. Redken is far more gentler than Elucence. If I mistakenly glob on Redken, it still doesn't strip. I have to control my usage with Elucence. It can get a little stripping if I use too much.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My twist outs come out way better than my braid out. My braid outs looks slightly frizzy and just crinkled. My twist outs have a curl and come out much better


----------



## Victoria44

I wish I liked how buns look on me, since it's my main protective style for 4-5 days out of the week. No matter the style of the bun I always feel so plain.


----------



## Dayjoy

Victoria44 said:


> I wish I liked how buns look on me, since it's my main protective style for 4-5 days out of the week. No matter the style of the bun I always feel so plain.



But you're so pretty!  You should never feel plain.


----------



## PureSilver

Lilmama1011 said:


> My twist outs come out way better than my braid out. My braid outs looks slightly frizzy and just crinkled. My twist outs have a curl and come out much better


 
Lilmama1011 I totally agre because mine do too. Today I undo my 2 twists I did on 60% air dried hair with no product after doing my first ever Rosemary tea rinse. See pic below. I think it came out nice considering they've always failed


----------



## KinkyRN

Dayjoy said:


> But you're so pretty!  You should never feel plain.



I wish I had enough hair to put in a bun!


----------



## PureSilver

Does your hair feel stronger when it dries after doing a tea rinse, maybe its just my imagination. If so what teas are you rinsing with?

It makes my hair extremely dry too along with feeling hard and crunchy.


----------



## divachyk

Dayjoy said:


> But you're so pretty!  You should never feel plain.





Victoria44 said:


> I wish I liked how buns look on me, since it's my main protective style for 4-5 days out of the week. No matter the style of the bun I always feel so plain.



Victoria44, I'm with Dayjoy on this one.



PureSilver said:


> Does your hair feel stronger when it dries after doing a tea rinse, maybe its just my imagination. If so what teas are you rinsing with?
> 
> It makes my hair extremely dry too along with feeling hard and crunchy.



PureSilver, black tea and coffee are too strong for my hair. It made my hair feel beyond strong, much like you're explaining. I use gentler teas - marshmallow root, burdock root and slippery elm are great ones to try. They are far more moisturizing and provides softening & slip benefits.


----------



## PureSilver

divachyk, thank you. Glad to know that I was not going crazy. I did my first rosemary tea rinse after my wash and DC yesterday and my oh my, taking down my air dried twistout today, it was like the Sahara. It looked a little shiny more than usual because my hair always looks dull.


----------



## SuchaLady

Working out has me wanting to relax my  hair. Ill be so glad when its cool enough for my weave *sigh*


----------



## divachyk

PureSilver said:


> divachyk, thank you. Glad to know that I was not going crazy. I did my first rosemary tea rinse after my wash and DC yesterday and my oh my, taking down my air dried twistout today, it was like the Sahara. It looked a little shiny more than usual because my hair always looks dull.



You're definitely not going crazy PureSilver. I totally know what you're experiencing. I hate that feeling.


----------



## Victoria44

Dayjoy and divachyk thank you soo much! You both made me smile  I've been trying to get out of the habit of hiding behind my hair. Easier said than done lol


----------



## Victoria44

KinkyRN said:


> I wish I had enough hair to put in a bun!



Your hair color is so pretty, and enjoy that length for as long as you can, it must be so low maintenance!


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair takes in and keeps moisture in well. At 10 weeks I can run my hands through my new growth easily


----------



## Lilmama1011

I really can't wait to relax to really see how my ends are . I hope that the reason my ends look so iffy is because I have differences in length of new growth all over.  Because I swear certain parts especially when I twist my ends look really thin especially my two front sections.  I can't afford to cut anything off. Even apl isn't long enough.  I still don't think I can do a bun


----------



## Lilmama1011

That cantu curl activator cream is the bomb. It's so slippery and I can take big sections at a time and smooth it down quickly so I can detangle properly.  I'm forever buying this.  I never had a leave in that had this much slip


----------



## Vshanell

Lilmama1011 said:


> That cantu curl activator cream is the bomb. It's so slippery and I can take big sections at a time and smooth it down quickly so I can detangle properly.  I'm forever buying this.  I never had a leave in that had this much slip


 The one in the bottle? I have the coconut curl cream in the jar. I'm gonna try it out on wash day.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Pokahontas said:


> The one in the bottle? I have the coconut curl cream in the jar. I'm gonna try it out on wash day.



Pokahontas Yes in the bottle.  Cantu naturals curl activator cream


----------



## Lissa0821

I can't find Eco styler pink gel on my side of town.  I just want a small jar to try out.  The search continues...............  I bet I will find it on the south side of town.


----------



## ImanAdero

This new Eco styler... Not sure how I feel about it. It doesn't give much hold, but my hair is still very soft with no crunch whatsoever. 

Has anyone else tried it? It's orange and blue (the container).


----------



## atlien11

Pre-Pooed for the first time ever with oil. Used avocado overnight and washed/rinsed this AM. Co-washed with Ouidad and styled as usual.

Ok i get it now


----------



## whiteoleander91

Lissa0821 said:


> I can't find Eco styler pink gel on my side of town.  I just want a small jar to try out.  The search continues...............  I bet I will find it on the south side of town.



you can order it online from Ecoco's website :

https://www.shop.ecocoinc.com/?product_cat=ecostyler


----------



## whiteoleander91

ImanAdero said:


> This new Eco styler... Not sure how I feel about it. It doesn't give much hold, but my hair is still very soft with no crunch whatsoever.
> 
> Has anyone else tried it? It's orange and blue (the container).



do you have a pic of the jar?


----------



## ImanAdero

whiteoleander91 said:


> do you have a pic of the jar?



whiteoleander91

It's the blue and orange jar in the pic


----------



## whiteoleander91

ImanAdero said:


> whiteoleander91
> 
> It's the blue and orange jar in the pic



thank you for posting a pic! I've seen that before. Did you get good definition from it?


----------



## ImanAdero

whiteoleander91 said:


> thank you for posting a pic! I've seen that before. Did you get good definition from it?



It was just okay. My hair is moisturized, but not as defined as I thought it would has been. If my hair was 3b/3c, it might work better.


----------



## Lilmama1011

ImanAdero said:


> whiteoleander91
> 
> It's the blue and orange jar in the pic



I have never seen that one before


----------



## Lilmama1011

Definitely my twist out are better. I turned my braidout to a twist out last night and it looks much better and lays better


----------



## spellinto

I'm really happy right now! I created a  way  to "cheat"  the look of a French roll  and it looks  super cute on me!  I  couldn't figure out how to stuff my hair into a French roll so I just ad libbed  and I  love the results.  it's a  messy faux French roll that protects my ends and easy to style and recreate for the  "stylistically challenged"  I've been practicing protective styles that will give me a break from  bunning &  manipulation.  next on my list  to try is the grecian  braided  crown.


----------



## Holla

ImanAdero said:


> @whiteoleander91
> 
> It's the blue and orange jar in the pic


 
ImanAdero - Where did you get the Oyin hairdew sample (found in the picture)?


----------



## ImanAdero

Holla said:


> ImanAdero - Where did you get the Oyin hairdew sample (found in the picture)?



I got all the samples from a hair event. TrialsN Tresses had an event last week.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I want to wash my hair. But in not in the mood. I may go to the salon for the first time since 2010 today. $14 wash & set?? Yes please.


----------



## SuchaLady

SlimPickinz I never replied to you about relaxing your hair. Did you relax it yet? I think I may end my transition and relax this week.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My twist out did not hold up at all.  It looks a poofy slightly curly mess. I assume because it was on wet hair. When I went from braid out to twist out I just moisturizes and sealed so the curl didn't lock in. I should have sprayed my hair down first


----------



## Sholapie

After 6 months I finally have enough hair to care about deep conditioning. I really want to try  out keracare's range of products, I don't really know why. I loved the humecto when I was relaxed but now i'm natural i'm looking at the intensive masque. I hated their leave ins so I will skip all of those (too greasy and perfumy)


----------



## bajandoc86

Tomorrow I will be mixing my henna and placing it in the freezer in prep for Friday. It will be my first time doing henna and indigo. *crosses fingers*


----------



## NappyNelle

I need to twist up my hair as I've been wearing it out for so often.



Victoria44 said:


> @Dayjoy and @divachyk thank you soo much! You both made me smile  I've been trying to get out of the habit of hiding behind my hair. Easier said than done lol



Diva and Dayjoy are right; you are gorgeous!


----------



## ImanAdero

I think I'm going to do a purple rinse. I kind of want to go darker so I want a DARK purple. 

Also so it looks professional/subtle. Can't have myself looking crazy.


----------



## whiteoleander91

My hair is just now starting to feel "normal" after that wet line extreme gel gummy bear gook. My hair was sooo dry and tangled. It's like it lodged itself deep into the cortex of mi pelo  *shakes fist* never shall you ascend from the depths of my trash can! I rebuke that gel!! shalahleyah ramalamadingdong


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I bought a half wig. Its on !


----------



## curlyTisME

Finally stopped being lazy with my hair. Moisturized and did a twist out, then sealed! Proud of me!


----------



## Mmfood

Hopefully I can stay wigged up until the holidays and stick to a simple regimen.


----------



## PureSilver

whiteoleander91 said:


> My hair is just now starting to feel "normal" after that wet line extreme gel gummy bear gook. My hair was sooo dry and tangled. It's like it lodged itself deep into the cortex of mi pelo  *shakes fist* never shall you ascend from the depths of my trash can! I rebuke that gel!! *shalahleyah ramalamadingdong*



 whiteoleander91 girl are you ok


----------



## PureSilver

Sometimes my efforts to do a braid or twist out would have my hair looking all kinds of crazy to go to bed for example last night. 

Good news is I undo the crazy plaits later this even and my SO loved it. Well that's a first. I'll keep trying though, I admit they came out way more defined than ever so I'm happy to know I can achieve that.


----------



## Victoria44

NappyNelle said:


> Diva and Dayjoy are right; you are gorgeous!



Thank you NappyNelle!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

PureSilver said:


> whiteoleander91 girl are you ok



 my hurr has been through some thangs


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't think I like that ampro mousse.  It gives that crunchy feeling and might be what's flaking.  Also my hair doesn't last long. O will try the thermal spritz for hold and if not I'm going back to b&b foam wrap


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft, I can never get my wigs to not look, ya know, wiggy.


----------



## gabulldawg

Thinking about cutting all of my hair off... Tired of fighting.


----------



## divachyk

If my natural nape hair was indication of what my natural hair would be, I'd transition today. So curly, coily and cute.


----------



## PureSilver

divachyk if only my dear we weren't blessed with such versatility as a people from the crown of our heads to the soles of our feet. Black hair is truly diverse.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

whiteoleander91 said:


> My hair is just now starting to feel "normal" after that wet line extreme gel gummy bear gook. My hair was sooo dry and tangled. It's like it lodged itself deep into the cortex of mi pelo  *shakes fist* never shall you ascend from the depths of my trash can! I rebuke that gel!! *shalahleyah ramalamadingdong*


 

I love that gel,  Im sorry it didnt work out, lolol whiteoleander91


----------



## Saludable84

Everyday I do my hair and complain to myself. My personal insults are that my hair is not long enough, pretty enough, straight enough, manageable enough, too big, too textured, not textured enough, could be less straight, could be darker and so on. 

Then I walk out in the street and see heads, natural and relaxed, looking sad, pitiful, thin, struggling, wondering if it's on the side of a milk carton because it's very much lost and missing. And I'm not being funny with that analogy. That's when I stop complaining about my head. 

At some point, I have to just be satisfied with this head.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Everyday I do my hair and complain to myself. My personal insults are that my hair is not long enough, pretty enough, straight enough, manageable enough, too big, too textured, not textured enough, could be less straight, could be darker and so on.  Then I walk out in the street and see heads, natural and relaxed, looking sad, pitiful, thin, struggling, wondering if it's on the side of a milk carton because it's very much lost and missing. And I'm not being funny with that analogy. That's when I stop complaining about my head.  At some point, I have to just be satisfied with this head.




The struggle is real. I have moments these days where I want to just chop my hair off out of sheer frustration, but then I realize it could be worse.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver

Sitting with 3 different conditioners I've mixed in my hair hoping to get rid of this dry crunchy feeling that rosemary tea rinse gave me.


----------



## AgeinATL

Saludable84 said:


> Everyday I do my hair and complain to myself. My personal insults are that my hair is not long enough, pretty enough, straight enough, manageable enough, too big, too textured, not textured enough, could be less straight, could be darker and so on.
> 
> Then I walk out in the street and see heads, natural and relaxed, looking sad, pitiful, thin, struggling, *wondering if it's on the side of a milk carton because it's very much lost and missing. *And I'm not being funny with that analogy. That's when I stop complaining about my head.
> 
> At some point, I have to just be satisfied with this head.


 
Tasia, you crazy girl!!


----------



## SimJam

Don't know why I got these kinky twists, I like them but I miss my hair ... never fails

Day 4 ... the struggle is real


----------



## SlimPickinz

SuchaLady I won't relax until January. I was planning on waiting till I hit HL but I'm over this hair. It gets stuck everywhere. Idk how all the women with Whip & Hip length do it. I've had the most fun with my hair when it was heavily layered at shoulder length with a relaxer. I miss it.

How many weeks post are you? I'm jealous.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, I complain a lot privately although I try to tame my tongue publicly. Truth of the matter, we're very blessed. My dear friend has alopecia and is totally bald in her crown. I'm certain she'd give anything to just be able to grow fuzz in that area. It's very sad and in those moments I realize how petty I'm being with complaining over a lost strand or two.


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

I'm on week 2 of my updo.. Hoping to make it to 3 weeks even with 5 days of going to the gym per week lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

My twist out came out cute. I did eight twists this time and it better. I Also avoided the amorphous foam wrap but realistically it's still there because I didn't wash my hair, I just required. I did use the thermal spritz though. Heading to the doctor looking cute.  I hope my Health is cute as well......


----------



## bajandoc86

Need to get off my butt to mix this henna! But I am tired - just finished prepping for dinner. Homemade buffalo wings with seasoned fries


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was suppose to henna Friday but doing it Thursday since he is home and he can do it: look:


----------



## PJaye

Just finished packing 2 medium and 3 small boxes full of hair products.  I'm not finished...


----------



## JosieLynn

My friend wants to try strand by strand extensions on me but using natural hair extensions. I'm interested but I've never done it before. Anybody ever done it???? Oh and it's the bead method, NOT fusion


----------



## ImanAdero

Currently deep conditioning... I literally haven't deep conditioned in about 3 months... WELL overdue!

Just watching chopped with a target bag on my head. Probably gonna keep it on another 45 minutes or so.


----------



## whiteoleander91

ImanAdero said:


> Currently deep conditioning... I literally haven't deep conditioned in about 3 months... WELL overdue!
> 
> Just watching chopped with a target bag on my head. Probably gonna keep it on another 45 minutes or so.



I'm dc'ing, too! Another 20ish mins for me


----------



## LadyRaider

divachyk said:


> If my natural nape hair was indication of what my natural hair would be, I'd transition today. So curly, coily and cute.



You'd be styling and cute regardless. You know that. 


I had a strand or two of hair touching the '6' on my length check shirt. That's APL. But of course I went and got a hair cut. Now it's gone. Brrrr. At least I took a picture.


----------



## SuchaLady

SlimPickinz No idea. Im well over 52 weeks  Im not liking this at all though; think I may go back to relaxing twice per year.




SlimPickinz said:


> SuchaLady I won't relax until January. I was planning on waiting till I hit HL but I'm over this hair. It gets stuck everywhere. Idk how all the women with Whip & Hip length do it. I've had the most fun with my hair when it was heavily layered at shoulder length with a relaxer. I miss it.
> 
> How many weeks post are you? I'm jealous.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I think I'll cowash today. Not feeling how my flat twist out turned out. 

I also can tell a difference in me not use protein last wash. My hair feels just fine but my curls in the shorter parts of my tapered cut aren't as defined as they have been when I used Aphoghee 2 Min.


----------



## gabulldawg

I can't believe I'm doing this, but I think I've officially made the decision to go natural. I have been thinking about health a lot lately after losing weight and trying to eat better. I think natural hair is healthier. Plus I want to be a good role model to my daughter and I want her to continue to love her natural hair. I've been doing a lot of research and have had a friend help me and she has given me some good info. I think I may be able to do it. My plan is to transition without doing the BC. I don't think I can handle that right now.  I'm going to try wearing braids for a while to help ease the transition.  I think the good thing is that I don't have much relaxed hair, so if things get too complicated I may cut once my natural hair is longer. Hope this works out!


----------



## Anticipatience08

This is the longest I've gone without wearing a weave, and it scares me! I'm so afraid of having a setback because I don't know what to do with my hair ever since going natural. And I've been natural for a couple of years now. 

But how else will I get to know my hair if I don't do anything with it? The thought of doing something wrong makes me nervous.

I laughed at myself for being so amazed at how my hair went from being straight to shrinking into a poof when I washed it in the shower the other day. I've always known that's what it does, but in that moment it was the coolest thing in the world to me. I'd never experienced it while alone, just in the salon with my stylist, so I never thought twice about it. I was like, my hair is MAGIC lol


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Anticipatience08 said:


> This is the longest I've gone without wearing a weave, and it scares me! I'm so afraid of having a setback because I don't know what to do with my hair ever since going natural. And I've been natural for a couple of years now.
> 
> But how else will I get to know my hair if I don't do anything with it? The thought of doing something wrong makes me nervous.
> 
> I laughed at myself for being so amazed at how my hair went from being straight to shrinking into a poof when I washed it in the shower the other day. I've always known that's what it does, but in that moment it was the coolest thing in the world to me. I'd never experienced it while alone, just in the salon with my stylist, so I never thought twice about it. I was like, my hair is MAGIC lol



Your sentence in the middle is very true about how else will you get to know your hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

I can't figure out what I want to do with my hair. I was going to get it braided next week but my friend decided she wants to have a birthday dinner Friday  I can blow it out Friday morning, wear that for a week, and then get my hair braided or not go at all and get my hair done Monday


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Actually I wonder if me not using my diffuser has something to do with my definition outcome


----------



## Prettymetty

I really want to do a sew in. My wig regimen is too time consuming. Not to mention some days I almost forget to throw it on (my wig). I am going to look online for some hair to install...


----------



## SlimPickinz

It's too hot in brooklyn. I'm happy I didn't flat iron my hair. My edges would look awful right about now with all this sweat


----------



## jbwphoto1

Is it too early to start looking for for the Black Friday/Small Business Saturday/Cyber Monday hair deals?


----------



## veesweets

jbwphoto1 said:


> Is it too early to start looking for for the Black Friday/Small Business Saturday/Cyber Monday hair deals?



Lol probably. But it's never too early to start making your wish list!


----------



## alex114

There are soooo many challenges I feel like I should've joined for 2014! When I was deep conditioning today, I felt like I should've been in that challenge. And when I bought amla oil and used it for the first time yesterday and fell straight in love, I felt like I should've been in THAT challenge lolol 
I am in the wig and APL/BSL 2014 challenge so that's nice lol
But I just deep conditioned with amla oil, shea moisture deep treatment masque, and unyevu butter. My hair feels great ^_^ (Even though I'm going to trim another inch or 2 sometime in the next couple of weeks, since I'm nearing the very end of my transition-- I technically have no relaxed hair left, since even my ends fro up now! But I want another 1-3 inches of the ends gone, just to be able to truly call myself natural, you know? It still feels kinda unreal to me  )


----------



## Saludable84

SlimPickinz said:


> It's too hot in brooklyn. I'm happy I didn't flat iron my hair. My edges would look awful right about now with all this sweat



Don't come to the Bronx. I had elbow sweat.


----------



## nisemac

i want to get this done (braids):  http://africanrootsbraiding.com/litatwist24.htm

i wonder if it would be a good protective style.


----------



## overtherainbow

This move is messing up my hair.  It's dry,frizzy and it was shedding last week.  My hair is never dry unless its dirty or if I used a drying product.  Did a wash and DC today and just gave myself a dusting to start fresh.  We'll see what happens after I let my twists down tomorrow morning...


----------



## Prettymetty

Since I skipped my wash day this week I am making up for it with a full head baggy. I used Aphogee keratin, aloe vera juice, glycerin and Aussie Moist. This should keep my ends happy until next wash day.


----------



## Meritamen

So I have decided that I will grow out the relaxer and go back to natural. After three years I don't have much to show for it. It's time for a do-over. Since I won't being keeping the relaxer I now look forward to having magenta-colored bangs.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Freshly co-wash. Scalp is feeling nice.


----------



## brownb83

My hair is super thick. never will I dye my textlaxed hair again.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I know I need to wash and dc my hair but I sure don't want to.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Got the henna mixed up,  will probably do it tomorrow


----------



## Igotstripes

Has anyone had really good retention with a wash and go only regimen?


----------



## divachyk

LadyRaider said:


> You'd be styling and cute regardless. You know that.
> 
> 
> I had a strand or two of hair touching the '6' on my length check shirt. That's APL. But of course I went and got a hair cut. Now it's gone. Brrrr. At least I took a picture.



Ahhhh, thank you LadyRaider


----------



## ImanAdero

That deep conditioner did my hair so right... Gotta mix a new one up now to get rid of some more of these products!


----------



## Lissa0821

Lissa0821 said:


> I can't find Eco styler pink gel on my side of town. I just want a small jar to try out. The search continues............... I bet I will find it on the south side of town.


 

I found the pink and blue color treated Eco gel yesterday.  I can't wait to try them out I hope I like them .  I will be washing my hair tonight and doing a twist out with the blue tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty

I really want a length check shirt. Taking measurements in different bras and shirts is too inconsistent


----------



## bajandoc86

The smell of fengreek paste makes me feel nauseous. Ugh.


----------



## Victoria44

I want to get my hair professionally straightened and shaped sometime when the weather cools down. Maybe oct/Nov.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=346095 said:
			
		

> Igotstripes[/USER];20491567]Has anyone had really good retention with a wash and go only regimen?



You should check the Wash N Go thread and ask in there. I am sure some of them have.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

No sealing, no leave ins and my hair is fine in a WnG.


If I prepoo with an oil , thats the only time, it actually touches my hair.

Prepoo, cowash, rinse, styler.

Cowash, rinse, styler...  Interesting.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

All this conditioner, plastic cap and a satin scarf over it. I'm not thinking about washing this out anytime soon


----------



## Angelbean

So I think I may need stick to henna glosses because full strength applications have really loosened my hair a lot!


----------



## claud-uk

My employer (ww) has just given me time off to wash my hair, lol ...got the shower running now  !


----------



## atlien11

Picked up some 2% Miconazole...just curious to see if monistat really works as a growth aid.  

I only plan on using it on my nape as a test area.


----------



## Igotstripes

faithVA said:


> You should check the Wash N Go thread and ask in there. I am sure some of them have.




Thank you!


----------



## Platinum

atlien11 said:


> Picked up some 2% Miconazole...just curious to see if monistat really works as a growth aid.
> 
> I only plan on using it on my nape as a test area.



atlien11 I got good results in June and July. I didn't use it for the month of August. I'm making another batch tonight.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

still DC'ing, it's a cheapie condish and I've had good results from long term dc'ing with it. I love my Suave Coconut. When I wash it out, my curls are just fresh and popping all over the place.


----------



## atlien11

Platinum What's in your batch...do tell.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Finally after 8 hrs, washed out that condish..left a tiny bit in and added some JC curl define cream and some EVOO. Why did I do a perfect WNG and I ain't going nowhere tonight? smh


----------



## MzSwift

I'm finally giving wet bunning a try.  I've seen so many women retain from doing it that I'd be a fool not to try it.  Now I just have to work on preventing mildew smelling hair...


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Igotstripes said:


> Has anyone had really good retention with a wash and go only regimen?



I have been but I've also been told my hair grows a tiny bit faster than the norm









I feel like it's just normal growth for 6 months.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I have been but I've also been told my hair grows a tiny bit faster than the norm
> 
> http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/DreamsinpinkIIII/media/LHCF/1_zps1a7efede.png.htmlhttp://s1278.photobucket.com/user/DreamsinpinkIIII/media/LHCF/2_zps9c0f9576-1.png.html
> 
> I feel like it's just normal growth for 6 months.



That looks like a lot.  And it's not even stretched so


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Lilmama1011 said:


> That looks like a lot.  And it's not even stretched so



thanks  I think I have Hairoexia. That was almost 7 months, about 3 weeks before I would've hit 7 months.


----------



## whiteoleander91

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I have been but I've also been told my hair grows a tiny bit faster than the norm
> 
> I feel like it's just normal growth for 6 months.



wow, your growth is great. pretty hair


----------



## whiteoleander91

Igotstripes said:


> Has anyone had really good retention with a wash and go only regimen?



I wash and go 99.9% of the time and my retention is good


----------



## Platinum

atlien11 said:


> Platinum What's in your batch...do tell.



atlien11
I use 2 Tubes of Family Dollar Brand MN
1tsp Jamaican Black Castor Oil
1tsp Extra Virgin Coconut Oil
1/2tsp Sulfur 8 Lite
10 drops Peppermint Oil
5 drops Rosemary Oil
A few squirts of Wonder 8 oil

This work for me.


----------



## JaneBond007

Sponsored by an international company and her enunciation is truly bad.  I wish she would work on that.  But her flat-iron tutorial was nice.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

whiteoleander91 said:


> wow, your growth is great. pretty hair



Thank you


----------



## caliscurls

Sharpened my Split Ender blades with a knife sharpener....the replacement blade link on their website is broken and I'm not buying another full set.


----------



## MileHighDiva

JaneBond007 said:


> Sponsored by an international company and her enunciation is truly bad.  I wish she would work on that.  But her flat-iron tutorial was nice.



JaneBond007

Who? Which YTer? You can PM.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

caliscurls said:


> Sharpened my Split Ender blades with a knife sharpener....the replacement blade link on their website is broken and I'm not buying another full set.



O_O  Genius! Nice money saver.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

I desperate need to detangle but I can't find my tangle wrangler anywhere


----------



## faithVA

[USER=316517 said:
			
		

> caliscurls[/USER];20494885]Sharpened my Split Ender blades with a knife sharpener....the replacement blade link on their website is broken and I'm not buying another full set.



What type of knife sharpener are you using? How did you know they needed sharpening.

I need to do the same.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I am done with henna.  I ran out and did only two sections,  it's messy and it's not worth it for that little tint in the sun. I'm done! I'm pissed because I can't go out and get more for the sections


----------



## natstar

Im really liking my hair grease for my ends after applying my leave in. Im gonna continue with this for now. It weighs my hair down a bit but Im bunning so that doesn't matter.

After a long hiatus, I am getting back into caring for my hair a little more. Growth journey is on! I want APL by next Spring!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I have been but I've also been told my hair grows a tiny bit faster than the norm
> 
> http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/DreamsinpinkIIII/media/LHCF/1_zps1a7efede.png.html
> 
> http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/DreamsinpinkIIII/media/LHCF/2_zps9c0f9576-1.png.html
> 
> I feel like it's just normal growth for 6 months.



All that in 8 months?! With just wash and gos? That's awesome.


----------



## caliscurls

faithVA
 to be honest I didn't know for sure but I've had them for I think 2 years. I just didn't want them to jack up my hair because they weren't sharp enough. I used this:


----------



## faithVA

[USER=316517 said:
			
		

> caliscurls[/USER];20495445]faithVA
> to be honest I didn't know for sure but I've had them for I think 2 years. I just didn't want them to jack up my hair because they weren't sharp enough. I used this:



Thank you. I haven't used mine that often but I want to sharpen before I do my trim at the end of September.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

cwmarie said:


> All that in 8 months?! With just wash and gos? That's awesome.



thank you  I pretty much was doing WnGs every day because I was going out to school.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I guess I will henna the back two sections mid week so all of my hair can get the same attention.  Other than that I'm done unless something magical happens this time


----------



## Lilmama1011

Easy wash today,  besides the henna being everywhere in the shower.  But with that v05 it went smooth through my hair.  I have decide to abandon shampoo and just cowash and use v05 with tea tree oil for cleansing even though I'm using cones.  I can't with shampoo.  It just rips my hair out.  I will only use neutralizing shampoo when I do my relaxers


----------



## Lilmama1011

While washing my hair, it felt shorter.  I hope it was just the angle on the new growth playing tricks.  I can't wait to relax next week. Mid week I will henna my two back parts since that was left out this time. I need to start getting 200g lesson learned


----------



## PlainJane

What type of scissors should I buy to trim my hair? 
I need a trim immediately!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Using gud conditioner cherrynova natural softening conditioner. This is the first time I'm using it. It's the 12 0unce bottle and I coat my hair really well. I think I can get two uses. But to tell you the truly I don't expect much from it. It has slip but not like I'm combing it through anyway, I do that before with my v05. I hope it surprises me because I can get it cheap from somewhere and it doesn't have cones so it will be another conditioner I use besides tresemme naturals


----------



## bajandoc86

I hennaed for the first time today. 

I pre-mixed my henna on wed night - henna, amla, warm water and let it sit for about 4 hrs, then I popped it in the freezer. Today I added rose water, a marshmallow root/burdock root/fenugreek/irish moss tea, and ayurvedic oil by APB till I got a cake batter consistency.

The henna went on easily, I used relaxer application method and made sure every area was saturated. I steamed for 1 hr, and left it on for 3 more hrs. Rinsed, and now DCing overnight.

Can't wait to see what my hair is like tomorrow.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think I might have been just angry I ran out of henna and said some drastic things. Before it was my two front sections seems to thin out, now it seems the two parts I didn't henna yesterday is thinner than the two front now, idk maybe it's how I parted my hair like I said I can't wait to dust or trim next week after my relaxer


----------



## Lilmama1011

That conditioner wasn't nothing to scream about like I thought


----------



## Vshanell

When I straighten next I'm gonna trim using that ponytail layering method I see on YouTube. Everyone seems to get good results.


----------



## alex114

Hey mshoneyfly and KinkyRN
(Sorry for the ridiculous lateness, I was in Jamaica and had terrible internet lol)
SO this was my result

 P.S. 
omggggg I can't believe it took me this long to figure out how to use the uploading feature lol

P.P.S. 
And also, I am proud to say that as of Friday 8/29/2014, and my 2.5 inch trim, I AM NOW COMPLETELY NATURAL!!!!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I had a dream I was trying out a new trimming technique and I ended up cutting one side all the way up to my ear. I was so mad. I was so relieved when I woke up lol


----------



## ChasingBliss

Washed my hair yesterday even though I was instructed not to until my next visit. She said she wanted it to fully loc before I got all wash crazy. But I couldn't help it. I diluted some shampoo and poured it on my head in the shower and massaged my scalp. It was itchy and flaky and I never experience crap like this. But I was told it may come with the territory of starter locs. 

Now my hair may be a bit messy, the re twist is gone, the locs a bit fuzzy...but I don't care. My scalp feels like CLEAN, moisturized heaven. YAASS!


----------



## Lilmama1011

ChasingBliss said:


> Washed my hair yesterday even though I was instructed not to until my next visit. She said she wanted it to fully loc before I got all wash crazy. But I couldn't help it. I diluted some shampoo and poured it on my head in the shower and massaged my scalp. It was itchy and flaky and I never experience crap like this. But I was told it may come with the territory of starter locs.
> 
> Now my hair may be a bit messy, the re twist is gone, the locs a bit fuzzy...but I don't care. My scalp feels like CLEAN, moisturized heaven. YAASS!



Ooooo,  I'm telling...... lol


----------



## faithVA

I wish I could put in conditioner, twist,rinse, throw some oil on it and be done. I can dream.


----------



## ChasingBliss

Lilmama1011 said:


> Ooooo,  I'm telling...... lol



lol, she should have known that I was going to break. I told her how I am and she was like well....youre just gonna have to duke it out. I tried...I really did.


----------



## spellinto

I go to school in Whitey McWhiteville so you can imagine my delight when I stumbled across a poster declaring the opening of a new BSS for natural hair in our town.  I'm not natural but I could surely benefit. I visited today and met the owner, a friendly, outgoing black woman with her fro in a beautiful braid out. The store had a lot of natural products that our local Sallys did not. It also had a small selection of packaged hair & hair tools. I was just going in to take a sneak peak but I spotted the line of Darcy Botanicals products and ended up buying a leave in. I've heard a lot about these products and jumped at the chance to try them without worrying over s&h costs. There were actually 4 of the same leave in with different fragrances: the coconut and the amber ones smelled too strong, but I didn't want to buy the unscented one, so I decided on the tangy citrus.  So far I really like it! I used it on my ends tonight; it did not weigh my freshly relaxed hair down. It seems lighter than my regular leave in, and it made my ends feel soft and detangled.  Good first impression.


----------



## JosieLynn

has anyone tried the fingercomber havana fro unit??? looking for a winter PS wig option


----------



## Lilmama1011

I love my biotin gummies,  they are so delicious and I look at it as a treat


----------



## MamitaLolita

Lilmama1011 said:


> I love my biotin gummies,  they are so delicious and I look at it as a treat



What brand do you take? I started taking these and I love them much more than swallowing pills!


----------



## Lilmama1011

MamitaLolita said:


> What brand do you take? I started taking these and I love them much more than swallowing pills!



Nature bounty MamitaLolita


----------



## PureSilver

No matter how hard I try, I keep getting hairs on my hands and even in my very wide tooth combs. Arrrggg!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Lilmama1011 said:


> I love my biotin gummies,  they are so delicious and I look at it as a treat



They have a hair skin and nail vitamin gummy in strawberry. Quite tasty.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I did something completely out of my comfort zone and it paid off!  Normally after washing my hair, I always spray my glycerin mix because I feel it's the absolute 1st step in my M&S routine as the only way to get soft hair (but we all know the problem with glycerin, so twistouts NEVER last.  But I felt I had no choice but to use glycerin mix.  I hadn't been able to achieve soft hair any other way.  But even though it was soft, it was always pouffy, *never ever staying defined.*  So I felt like I had to choose between soft and moisturized OR defined, never both!

*But this time I did something that yielded me the results I've been searching for since the 1st time I went natural -- soft, touchable, non-greasy, moisturized and defined hair holding a nice curl/wave (via twist out).* This time after washing I skipped the glycerin mix completely and sprayed my hair with avj only and let my hair completely dry stretched.  Then I used only Cantu Shea Butter per section on my bone dry hair to do a flat twist out.  I applied enough that my hair felt barely, slightly damp. *Today my hair is so pretty and soft and moisturized and defined and not frizzy and not pouffy* and great, just great!  I got tons and tons of compliments today and friends and family were touching my hair and telling me it's so soft and pretty.  My DH couldn't stop complimenting my hair throughout the whole day!

This is such a huge deal for me.  I've NEVER gotten these kind of results.  I always thought I'd have to find my holy-grail-super-special-secret combination of unicorn tears and special sauce to get my hair to feel like this and the solution has been sitting in a $5 jar of this stuff all the time.  And I never got these kind of results when I used Cantu Shea Butter on *wet/damp hair.*, whether it was wet/damp from water only or from my glycerin mix.  I'm sooooo excited!  Ya'll have no idea!                         Actually, I guess ya'll do!


----------



## JosieLynn

have any of the 2015 hair challenges started? I've finally gotten back to 2 in from BSL after a terrible salon "trim" and i'm ready to start tracking my progress to WSL again


----------



## Lilmama1011

oneastrocurlie said:


> They have a hair skin and nail vitamin gummy in strawberry. Quite tasty.



That's what I'm taking


----------



## PureSilver

Lilmama1011 said:


> I had a dream I was trying out a new trimming technique and I ended up cutting one side all the way up to my ear. I was so mad. I was so relieved when I woke up lol


 
Many of us at some point or another in our hair journey have had the scary hair setback dream. At least it wasn't real.



JosieLynn said:


> have any of the 2015 hair challenges started? I've finally gotten back to 2 in from BSL after a terrible salon "trim" and i'm ready to start tracking my progress to WSL again


@JosieLynn you're a few months early, check back in November....


----------



## SuchaLady

I don't think I'm renewing my subscription....


----------



## PureSilver

Another week will not pass, I have to get this IC serum asap. This NG means business.


----------



## SlimPickinz

SuchaLady said:


> I don't think I'm renewing my subscription....


Me either. Mine expires in a couple of days.


----------



## ImanAdero

I realized, I haven't flat ironed my hair all year. I've had my hair blown out because I've gotten it braided... But I don't think it's been flat ironed. 

I think the last time I flat ironed was November of last year and I'm gonna try to make it to November of this year too. 

Hopefully I was able to get some good growth although last time I got it blown out, she had to trim it. 

Oh well. Starting to focus more on health than length. Hopefully WL will come with that.


----------



## SuchaLady

We have to exchange emails. I like you 



SlimPickinz said:


> Me either. Mine expires in a couple of days.


----------



## gabulldawg

SuchaLady said:


> I don't think I'm renewing my subscription....


  I wasn't going to until I decided to transition. I signed up for another year. After that we will see. This place has really changed for the worse. But the hair info can be valuable.


----------



## Truth

Crochet for the rest of the year.....


----------



## GettingKinky

SuchaLady said:


> I don't think I'm renewing my subscription....



How come?     .


----------



## ImanAdero

Found a way to use my new Eco Styler stuff. Going to use it for my curly weave!

I don't want to use my "good products" LMBO, so wih the weave it is!


----------



## spellinto

I want to try the Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste but I keep hearing that the hold does not last....is this true? I'll prob end up buying it to try it myself but if the hold doesn't last I'll go back to using Softee


----------



## natural2008

^^ - the hold didn't last for my 4z squared hair. I've seen it work for some people on YouTube though. Also it kind of flakes a tad bit. Well Not flake but it shows up in the hair a bit. It's strange.


----------



## Anticipatience08

Ugh, I hope I haven't done major damage to my hair!! This is why I don't trust myself *real tears*


----------



## veesweets

spellinto said:


> I want to try the Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste but I keep hearing that the hold does not last....is this true? I'll prob end up buying it to try it myself but if the hold doesn't last I'll go back to using Softee



Like all day laid hair? No, but it still remains "neat" looking if that makes sense (for me anyway). I find that all it takes is a little water and smoothing to reactivate it so it's not something I need to apply a lot of everyday, just a little after the first day


----------



## claud-uk

So Kimye in town staying at the same hotel as us and suddenly we can't get Butler or Room Service smdh. How is this hair related? Well with all the paps outside I need to make sure mines is looking fly before I step outside...lol.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I've decided I'm taking my braids out in about 2 weeks for a length check.  I'm hoping good regimen + Hairfinity = lots of new growth


----------



## ImanAdero

Currently sitting with this target bag on my head as deep conditioning. 

I am getting my sew in tomorrow so I'm debating on it I should blow out my hair so tomorrow she can save time... Or if I should just let her wash it again tomorrow...

The main thing I'm doing is a protein treatment so my hair will be nice and strong while in the sew in... I don't know... Hmmmm...

For the record I trust my stylist, she hasn't don't me wrong and always thinks about the health of my hair... It just takes so much time because I have so much hair and I'm thinking if I blow out my hair, it'll save me time tomorrow...


----------



## Anticipatience08

Okay, I put my hair back in the messy bun I've been wearing these past few weeks. Hopefully I just need a little trim vs. a cut *le sigh*


----------



## atlien11

1. On my second bottle of Reservage Keratin Booster. Seems to be doing some thangs but i need to combat the oily skin its producing. Oil production is great for less wrinkles down the road, but... not so great on my makeup 

2. Ill be applying Miconazole on my scalp nightly but im finding that it causes tangles. Any manipulation to my scalp causes tangles. Im wondering how everyone else is oiling their scalp or massaging at night without this problem


----------



## gabulldawg

Can't wait to get my hair braided this evening. It's looking a hot arse mess. Tired of looking like this.


----------



## GettingKinky

Why today, out of the blue, am I mourning the 3 inches I cut off in April?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

atlien11 said:


> 1. On my second bottle of Reservage Keratin Booster. Seems to be doing some thangs but i need to combat the oily skin its producing. Oil production is great for less wrinkles down the road, but... not so great on my makeup
> 
> 2. Ill be applying Miconazole on my scalp nightly but im finding that it causes tangles. Any manipulation to my scalp causes tangles. Im wondering how everyone else is oiling their scalp or massaging at night without this problem



atlien11   What method are you using to oil your scalp? Do you part your hair? I use a little bottle with a twist nozzle on the end.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

so tired of this hair


----------



## JaneBond007

At a crossroads.  I don't want CURLS!  I want it straight.  I could get the Japanese straightening method but how would I maintain it?  It's so very expensive.  My back reverts with relaxers and BKT only lasts a little bit and it's tedious to keep applying it.  What would I do with the new growth in a Japanese?  Learn how to do it correctly at home?  Sigh.  I could definitely say CIAO to curls.  Do I grow it at this point with BKT and then transition to Japanese?  Relaxer is on the ends and I'm in the phase of grow-out from shaved bald.  Sigh.  I just want to not stress over hair.


----------



## lux10023

after days of vacay....fun in the sun on the beach..salt water..pool chlorine water--and dry heat--i had an appt to detangle and deep condition my hair last night---

a date i was kinda sorta dreading but lo and behold it all went well--thanks to WEN and some NExxus emergence and more WEN of course....babbbbayyyy my hair is so soft and healthyyyyy 

i was scared of how it would be given that I've been a bit neglectful and rough with it but  all is well with this head of hair..and i was patient and gentle...


----------



## missjones

I need to trim my ends but I don't feel like flat ironing it. I usually flat iron when I trim my ends because I like to trim while its straight and so I can see my length. I might just put it in twists like some people do and flat iron later this year.


----------



## bajandoc86

gabulldawg *hugs*


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I wonder if I would have gotten a good trim and committed to using mild protein weekly if my hair would have behaved better and I would have changed my mind about cutting it 


Don't regret cutting it at all though. I love wash day only being an hour. And 30 minutes of that is deep conditioning.


----------



## Guinan

My allergies are acting crazy. My head and throat hurt. I was going to do MHM tonight but I'm going to take some benadryl(sp) and head straight to bed.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Will be relaxing Friday


----------



## BostonMaria

JaneBond007 said:


> At a crossroads.  I don't want CURLS!  I want it straight.  I could get the Japanese straightening method but how would I maintain it?  It's so very expensive.  My back reverts with relaxers and BKT only lasts a little bit and it's tedious to keep applying it.  What would I do with the new growth in a Japanese?  Learn how to do it correctly at home?  Sigh.  I could definitely say CIAO to curls.  Do I grow it at this point with BKT and then transition to Japanese?  Relaxer is on the ends and I'm in the phase of grow-out from shaved bald.  Sigh.  I just want to not stress over hair.



JaneBond007 I've seen people do the Japanese straightening method and honestly it looks just like a relaxer. I think you should save your money and just go with a regular relaxer.  A friend of mine transitioned from the Japanese method back to natural and she had the same issues with new growth.  Maybe you need a stronger relaxer.

Let me know what you ended up doing!


----------



## KinkyRN

I spent 2 hours detangling and 2 strand twisting my hair and now it's raining and super humid! ! But I am happy that I made an appointment for next Saturday to get a cut and style.  I figured I would treat myself.


----------



## JaneBond007

BostonMaria said:


> @JaneBond007 I've seen people do the Japanese straightening method and honestly it looks just like a relaxer. I think you should save your money and just go with a regular relaxer.  A friend of mine transitioned from the Japanese method back to natural and she had the same issues with new growth.  Maybe you need a stronger relaxer.
> 
> Let me know what you ended up doing!




Thing is, I can't use strong relaxers.  I'm supposed to be using the mild ones according to my old stylist.  I no longer see her, though.  Something about relaxers just eat up the hair and make the hair....  Can't quite explain it.  They just look dull after awhile.  Like, I don't want wave at all   I now have sodium relaxer on the ends.  Eh...my back still gets some frizz in this humidity and starts curling.  I like the sleek look of the Japanese perms.  There's a stylist in Brooklyn or Bronx somewhere that does them, Gina?  She puts them into the new growth so you start to grow out with the Japanese only and cut when you want to.  No dullness, moisture, no breakage as with relaxers.  I dunno...hope I don't end up having to cut again lol.


----------



## bluevalentine

i wonder if i'm washing/cowashing my hair too often.  seems i can't go more than 2 days without at least cowashing.  i have fine, medium density hair that easily tangles and knots and breaks.  maybe i need to leave it alone more, but i sweat soooo bad from working out i can't deal.


----------



## krissyhair

bluevalentine said:


> i wonder if i'm washing/cowashing my hair too often.  seems i can't go more than 2 days without at least cowashing.  i have fine, medium density hair that easily tangles and knots and breaks.  maybe i need to leave it alone more, but i sweat soooo bad from working out i can't deal.



If your hair suffers from not washing it often, I say go for it!


----------



## atlien11

oneastrocurlie 

Im just using my fingers to apply the MCNZ. My hair is really thick and its longer so its hard to just make parts with a comb. Ive been gently justing my fingers but i have to be super careful so that i don't get tangles at the root.

I like the idea of using a nozzle but you still have to massage the product in right?

TIA.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I'm following up on this 5 days later.  I haven't reapplied or touched-up my hair at all and it still feels very soft and moisturized.  I'm very surprised by this stuff and it's definitely a keeper!

Today I'm going to retwist my hair and reapply the Cantu Shea Butter.



HappyAtLast said:


> I did something completely out of my comfort zone and it paid off!  Normally after washing my hair, I always spray my glycerin mix because I feel it's the absolute 1st step in my M&S routine as the only way to get soft hair (but we all know the problem with glycerin, so twistouts NEVER last.  But I felt I had no choice but to use glycerin mix.  I hadn't been able to achieve soft hair any other way.  But even though it was soft, it was always pouffy, *never ever staying defined.*  So I felt like I had to choose between soft and moisturized OR defined, never both!
> 
> *But this time I did something that yielded me the results I've been searching for since the 1st time I went natural -- soft, touchable, non-greasy, moisturized and defined hair holding a nice curl/wave (via twist out).* This time after washing I skipped the glycerin mix completely and sprayed my hair with avj only and let my hair completely dry stretched.  Then I used only Cantu Shea Butter per section on my bone dry hair to do a flat twist out.  I applied enough that my hair felt barely, slightly damp. *Today my hair is so pretty and soft and moisturized and defined and not frizzy and not pouffy* and great, just great!  I got tons and tons of compliments today and friends and family were touching my hair and telling me it's so soft and pretty.  My DH couldn't stop complimenting my hair throughout the whole day!
> 
> This is such a huge deal for me.  I've NEVER gotten these kind of results.  I always thought I'd have to find my holy-grail-super-special-secret combination of unicorn tears and special sauce to get my hair to feel like this and the solution has been sitting in a $5 jar of this stuff all the time.  And I never got these kind of results when I used Cantu Shea Butter on *wet/damp hair.*, whether it was wet/damp from water only or from my glycerin mix.  I'm sooooo excited!  Ya'll have no idea!                         Actually, I guess ya'll do!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I need to get some neutralizing shampoo for tomorrow relaxer.  I plan on going this stretch without using any shampoo what's so ever. Just cleansing deeply with my v05 mixed with some drops of tea tree oil for cleansing, Hair and scalp health and see if I experience any buildup because I will be using suave which has cones in it every other wash. Shampoo does nothing but dry my new growth out and matt and tangles it and i lose a lot of hair when i use shampoo and I haven't found the right shampoo that does otherwise and honestly don't want to try any new ones unless this method doesn't work . And Yes I do detangle before washing and my relaxed hair doesn't tangle


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well my twists outs can last for about two days and look struggling the third day. I have to go out like this too tomorrow .  I could just retwist it but I will have a fresh twist out all to just relax my hair tomorrow


----------



## Miss617

Thinking of PSing for the rest of the year. I cut off a lot of relaxed hair a few weeks ago, but now my hair is like... maybe 75% natural and longer in the back. I was trying to wait for the front to catch up before I cut the rest, but my hair is such an awkward length and mix of relaxed and natural now, I really can't figure out what else to do with it.


----------



## PureSilver

I just want to splurge on deep conditioner, moisturizers, leave in treatments,protein products, growth aids, conditioners and a few extensions.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Is it just me or did they change the font on this site?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Wigging is BOMB! I can't wait to see the result in a couple months


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Cowashed 3x this morning   

 1st to prep for twists   

2nd-Used that fake curly pudding by Shea butter miracle (hated it)

  And the 3rd time because I was dumb and saturated my hair w gel before bed. So dumb


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft do you remove the wig each evening?


----------



## Lissa0821

I am back to weekly steaming and Lord Ham mercy it is still hot as Hades to me.  Even though, I have had my steamer for years now.


----------



## divachyk

The moment when someone tries to tell me about hair & give suggestions is kinda annoying...I somewhat stop listening and give them the side eye. I mean, no one knows my hair addiction & DIY knowledge so I suppose I can't knock them for trying to be helpful.


----------



## Prettymetty

My Alter ego is here! I can't wait to prepoo with it for the first time. It smells really good. I will have "hair time" after I get the boys from school. Homework is already done so they can play and stay out of my way lol. I think I will show dh how to detangle my hair (from bottom to top) just incase I get lazy one day


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> The moment when someone tries to tell me about hair & give suggestions is kinda annoying...I somewhat stop listening and give them the side eye. I mean, no one knows my hair addiction & DIY knowledge so I suppose I can't knock them for trying to be helpful.



All the time. I had someone tell me that I couldn't use natural products on my hair. I let her talk. And talk. My friend said "why didn't you tell her how much you know about hair?" I said "because she likes to hear herself talk." Mind you, the product worked great on my hair.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

Yes Ma'am I Do 

As for your other post........Girl overlook them. A lady told me I was going to go bald trying to go natural because the two (relaxed hair and natural hair) can't exist together on your head. <<<<-----This seriously happened. 

I asked her about new growth and she said it simply "the relaxer wearing off" 

That lady was cray cray.


----------



## Lilmama1011

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk
> 
> Yes Ma'am I Do
> 
> As for your other post........Girl overlook them. A lady told me I was going to go bald trying to go natural because the two (relaxed hair and natural hair) can't exist together on your head. <<<<-----This seriously happened.
> 
> I asked her about new growth and she said it simply "the relaxer wearing off"
> 
> That lady was cray cray.



The last part makes her an idiot


----------



## Prettymetty

If the hair on my head grew as fast as the hair on my chin I would be ok  It seems like I have to tweeze weekly  It's just a few strands, but dang. I have better things to do lololol


----------



## divachyk

Prettymetty said:


> If the hair on my head grew as fast as the hair on my chin I would be ok  It seems like I have to tweeze weekly  It's just a few strands, but dang. I have better things to do lololol



whiskers grow fast! Prettymetty


----------



## divachyk

I tried a new hair style this week and a lady @ work complimented me. I briefly mentioned that I decided to change up and do something different. She told me to "Google natural hair styles" for ideas I was like, oh ok, thank you.  I wanted to say, "no...how about you Google me!"

EnExitStageLeft Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk  Yes Ma'am I Do   As for your other post........Girl overlook them. A lady told me I was going to go bald trying to go natural because the two (relaxed hair and natural hair) can't exist together on your head. <<<<-----This seriously happened.  I asked her about new growth and she said it simply "the relaxer wearing off"   That lady was cray cray.



Please stop.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Prettymetty said:


> If the hair on my head grew as fast as the hair on my chin I would be ok  It seems like I have to tweeze weekly  It's just a few strands, but dang. I have better things to do lololol



lmaooo


----------



## whiteoleander91

Saludable84 said:


> All the time. I had someone tell me that I couldn't use natural products on my hair. I let her talk. And talk. My friend said "why didn't you tell her how much you know about hair?" I said "because she likes to hear herself talk." Mind you, the product worked great on my hair.



lol I didn't know there was a rule about which hair products relaxed ladies could use. Like it would melt off or something lol


----------



## whiteoleander91

I really want to try doing finger coils on my entire head. But I so lazy 

so Honey Treatment update:

Yeahh  since fall semester has started and my hair is going through some sort of crisis (totally my fault), I haven't done a honey treatment in a min. But! My ends are still getting a bit lighter. It's like the subtle change that I already achieved with the honey is even more pronounced b/c of all of the sun and intense heat (Texas heat ). I don't know that I like it. It looks kinda ashy/dingy. My hair is naturally very dark, so it's like I left too much conditioner or something on my ends. I'm not sure if I want to continue with the honey treats


----------



## overtherainbow

I don't know what I want to do with my hair this semester.  I tried wearing it in chunky twists and they started to loc by day three. I want to find a quick, easy and cute protective style that's not bunning...


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just relaxed


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just finished deep conditioning at 3am  lol. Don't know if I will rollers or sleep with it on


----------



## Lilmama1011

Heading to sleep with it on, this peppermint feels awesome on my scalp


----------



## Lilmama1011

Hopefully my hair feels nice and soft


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I want a tapered cut and color. I am almost at APL but I don't think I want long hair.

When I was relaxed I did the same thing; cut and color every three years. I am 3 1/2 years post big chop.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## Angelicus

*I AM SO ANGRY RIGHT NOW, AN ASIAN BBS SOLD ME A BAD RELAXER AND BASICALLY SAID IT'S MY FAULT THAT MY HAIR DIDN'T COME OUT STRAIGHT. *** THEM. I AM GOING TO MAKE A POST ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED AS SOON AS I CALM DOWN. SO UPSET AND ANGRY!!!!*


----------



## Saludable84

Angelicus said:


> I AM SO ANGRY RIGHT NOW, AN ASIAN BBS SOLD ME A BAD RELAXER AND BASICALLY SAID IT'S MY FAULT THAT MY HAIR DIDN'T COME OUT STRAIGHT. *** THEM. I AM GOING TO MAKE A POST ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED AS SOON AS I CALM DOWN. SO UPSET AND ANGRY!!!!



Omg. I'm so sorry.


----------



## NIN4eva

Yeah, I've been sold a bad relaxer before. Luckily it was so bad that I caught it just in time. It was no lye and the cream had separated and had something like hard flakes in it.


----------



## Superfly Sister

I need to get my hair trimmed so badly!  Shame on me.


----------



## KinkyRN

Decided that I don't want medium or long natural hair.  I like my hair short. I think I look better with short hair.  So after I get my hair tapered I will focus on health.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I brought a japanese tsuge detangling comb a few months back. Hands down the best detangling comb. I had given up on getting this weave detangled and was planning on just cutting it out. Thus comb melted thoses tangles like butter. Will come back to post a picture.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Let me know if you cant see the image


----------



## divachyk

Bun Mistress said:


> I brought a japanese tsuge detangling comb a few months back. Hands down the best detangling comb. I had given up on getting this weave detangled and was planning on just cutting it out. Thus comb melted thoses tangles like butter. Will come back to post a picture.



I can see the pic. Where did you buy it and is it seamless? Bun Mistress


----------



## Bun Mistress

divachyk said:


> I can see the pic. Where did you buy it and is it seamless? Bun Mistress



I got it from wawaza.com. and it is seamless. I also got the scalp massage brush. Don't judge me.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

D'oh! *Homer voice*

Would have been nice if I realized I was on my last jar of KCCC, before I got to the last section and finished my current jar


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Angelicus said:


> *I AM SO ANGRY RIGHT NOW, AN ASIAN BBS SOLD ME A BAD RELAXER AND BASICALLY SAID IT'S MY FAULT THAT MY HAIR DIDN'T COME OUT STRAIGHT. *** THEM. I AM GOING TO MAKE A POST ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED AS SOON AS I CALM DOWN. SO UPSET AND ANGRY!!!!*



(((huggs))) so sorry


----------



## spellinto

Just watched Babilon Kay's wash day video.  Her hair is so thick and has a beautiful texture and shine to it.  Her vid made me excited to start detangling in the shower too.  It only took her a few minutes, she lost very little hair, and she did not have to detangle afterwards!

I haven't washed my scalp for AWHILE now  still preserving the straight look (even though I've worn it in a bun this entire week).  Also feeling lazy about detangling too.  At least I'm getting this low manipulation concept down....right? That makes this acceptable?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I want a tapered cut and color. I am almost at APL but I don't think I want long hair.
> 
> When I was relaxed I did the same thing; cut and color every three years. I am 3 1/2 years post big chop.
> 
> Decisions decisions.



NaturallyATLPCH Do ittt!!!! lol.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

oneastrocurlie said:


> NaturallyATLPCH Do ittt!!!! lol.



oneastrocurlie, I have decided to do it! In a couple of weeks I am going to a salon and get it done!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> oneastrocurlie, I have decided to do it! In a couple of weeks I am going to a salon and get it done!



NaturallyATLPCH can't wait for pics!!


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

I'm so frustrated with how long it takes to do my hair from start to finish. I detangle before I wash then I wash in braids, deep condition and rinse and my hair retangles and mats and it makes it so hard to style because parting my hair takes so much effort! Someone please help me because I'm running out of patience to be doing this every wash day. I know it can't be the products because everything I use promoted slip. The problem only comes in after rinsing out my DC. I'm still left with tangled hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair looks cute with my roller set curls and I don't know whether I should throw a bonnet on or wrap it


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Kaitlynrs91 said:


> I'm so frustrated with how long it takes to do my hair from start to finish. I detangle before I wash then I wash in braids, deep condition and rinse and my hair retangles and mats and it makes it so hard to style because parting my hair takes so much effort! Someone please help me because I'm running out of patience to be doing this every wash day. I know it can't be the products because everything I use promoted slip. The problem only comes in after rinsing out my DC. I'm still left with tangled hair.



Kaitlynrs91rs
Are you dc'ing in braids. I used to wash in twists. After rinsing shampoo I'll untwist a twist, apply DC while kinda finger detangling, then twist that section back up. And I'm only talking 6-8 twists. Essentially I was saving my detangling efforts throughout each process.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

After church I need to get some yogurt so I can do another Cherry lola treatment.


----------



## KinkyRN

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> oneastrocurlie, I have decided to do it! In a couple of weeks I am going to a salon and get it done!



Me too.  For some reason I am nervous.  Been 4 years since I have been in a salon.


----------



## SuchaLady

$125 for Havana twists *sigh*


----------



## bebezazueta

SuchaLady said:


> $125 for Havana twists *sigh*



I watched YouTube videos and did mine myself. Took me 4 hours for 40 twists on my first try


----------



## SuchaLady

bebezazueta said:


> I watched YouTube videos and did mine myself. Took me 4 hours for 40 twists on my first try



Idk if I'm talented enough for that  I wish I was because this is more expensive than I thought.


----------



## Victoria44

Today's wash day. I really want to put small twists in my hair, just don't want to take the time. Next Friday I will wash, Saturday start twisting, Sunday finish up.


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

oneastrocurlie said:


> Kaitlynrs91rs Are you dc'ing in braids. I used to wash in twists. After rinsing shampoo I'll untwist a twist, apply DC while kinda finger detangling, then twist that section back up. And I'm only talking 6-8 twists. Essentially I was saving my detangling efforts throughout each process.




Yeah I DC in braids.. Do you think I need to take them down and detangle with the conditioner before I rinse?


----------



## veesweets

Pibbs or LCL..the debate continues..


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Kaitlynrs91 said:


> Yeah I DC in braids.. Do you think I need to take them down and detangle with the conditioner before I rinse?



I was thinking more along with lines of rinsing the DC while in the twist/braids.


----------



## divachyk

veesweets said:


> Pibbs or LCL..the debate continues..



I love my Pibbs dryer & LCL steamer. veesweets


----------



## ckisland

Tried to do something besides a wash n'go, finger coils, and I gave up half way through. With hair this short, any style takes way too long to do, and I am not about that life . Also, watching some Ellepixie videos before didn't help. Imma be wash n'going for a looooooong time


----------



## gabulldawg

I just got these braids on Tuesday and I'm already over them.  They are itching like crazy. And of course whenever I get braids I wore about breakage. I may try to keep them for two weeks and then let them burn.


----------



## JosieLynn

how do my low-density ladies wear their hair when it's straightened without it looking really thin?


----------



## emada

I wish I was one of those people that always has their hair laid...like they just came out of the salon everyday. No frizziness, dryness, awkward length, etc. *Sigh* someday...


----------



## Anticipatience08

I need my sew-in back so I can stop being so tempted to relax my hair again lol...argh!


----------



## PlainJane

I really expected more growth at 9 months post. Not happy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

This is why you need to update you Paypal Card Info.....

I just ordered a wig with a account I haven't used in over 4 years -______-<------She's not happy. 

THE FRUSTRATION!

Time to stalk the vendor so they'll cancel.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Sitting here with my rollerset curls that lasted over night  and moving my head side to side to feel my hair shake left to right on my back


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Wish my hairfinity would hurry up and get here.  I ran out before I had a chance to re-order.

I cannot wait to take out my braids at the end of this week to see how much new growth I have!


----------



## divachyk

Which wig did you buy EnExitStageLeft? I feel like I'm wig stalking you.


----------



## gabulldawg

Hate to do it, but I am thinking these braids will need to come out sooner than later. They haven't even been in a week yet.  Probably my last time getting braids...


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk EnExitStageLeft

I'm about to email you both about these wigs. I hate y'all.


----------



## AgeinATL

For the first time since I began transitioning, I got the urge to BC during my wash day yesterday. Not because my hair is a pain but because I am ready for it to be over. My goal is to transition a total of 3 years, but I am no longer sure if I will make it that long. If my hair didn't shrink so much, I would be fine with BCing at 24 months. I just take it one wash day at a time..


----------



## SuchaLady

Have I recruited yall  :reddancer: Im telling you, you will never want to wear your hair out. 




Saludable84 said:


> divachyk EnExitStageLeft
> 
> I'm about to email you both about these wigs. I hate y'all.


----------



## SuchaLady

Braid appointment Wednesday at 9. Im so excited.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

AgeinATL said:


> For the first time since I began transitioning, I got the urge to BC during my wash day yesterday. Not because my hair is a pain but because I am ready for it to be over. My goal is to transition a total of 3 years, but I am no longer sure if I will make it that long. If my hair didn't shrink so much, I would be fine with BCing at 24 months. I just take it one wash day at a time..


 AgeinATL I feel you. Somedays I'm just like to hell with this...other days I love the extra length. Transitioning be playing mind games man! Lol


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, I cannot wait for it to cool off so I can really rock the wigs. Most fall/winters are spent in buns. I'm looking forward to being able to have hair that looks styled this fall/winter. 

EnExitStageLeft SuchaLady I'm getting a little wig addicted.


----------



## AgeinATL

lulu97 said:


> @AgeinATL I feel you. Somedays I'm just like to hell with this...other days I love the extra length. *Transitioning be playing mind games man!* Lol


 
lulu97

You ain't NEVA lied!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@divachyk

I went ahead and invested in a human hair wig. I plan to rock it until the wheels fall off 
I really only got Tammy as a test runner. 

This is the wig...

http:// http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server3600/d670a/products/59/images/275/malaysiansomolian__60089.1405470793.1280.1280.jpg?c=2
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It was a bit steep but the good reviews and excellent cs compelled me to take the plunge.

@SuchaLady 

Yes maam i's a wig lova na lol

@Saludable84

If you want to start i say start small and cheap. I did that with Tammy and i can't get enough of her.

Hopefully Malaysia (that's my new wigs name) will do me right too


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Sorry the pic is so big guys. I couldn't resize it for some reason


----------



## Rozlewis

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I went ahead and invested in a human hair wig. I plan to rock it until the wheels fall off
> I really only got Tammy as a test runner.
> 
> This is the wig...
> 
> http:// http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server3600/d670a/products/59/images/275/malaysiansomolian__60089.1405470793.1280.1280.jpg?c=2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bit steep but the good reviews and excellent cs compelled me to take the plunge.
> 
> @SuchaLady
> 
> Yes maam i's a wig lova na lol
> 
> @Saludable84
> 
> If you want to start i say start small and cheap. I did that with Tammy and i can't get enough of her.
> 
> Hopefully Malaysia (that's my new wigs name) will do me right too



EnExitStageLeft

This wig is nice. I caved and purchased another half-wig from eloquent during the Labor Day sales.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Rozlewis

Which one? Can you link me?  I'm so giddy about somebody else hair


----------



## Rozlewis

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Rozlewis
> 
> Which one? Can you link me?  I'm so giddy about somebody else hair



#enexitstageleft

I called them and told them I wanted a curly wig that had some texture. I did not want silky texture so they suggested this -> http://www.eloquenthair.com/italian-wave-half-wig/

I am not skilled enough for the L part or U part wigs.


----------



## Dayjoy

I taught DD how to finger detangle and wash her hair last night.  She's growing up...This will really help me with her wash days though.  She can finger detangle and wash, I'll apply conditioner and do a thorough detangle, she can rinse it out, and then I'll either braid/twist it or blow dry and flat iron.  

I trimmed a long overdue inch off her ends.  She was maaaad, but now she is really on her way.  If I could just figure out how to keep her scarf/night cap on her head and/or her head on her satin pillow case at night, it would be even better.


----------



## Evolving78

Dayjoy said:


> I taught DD how to finger detangle and wash her hair last night.  She's growing up...This will really help me with her wash days though.  She can finger detangle and wash, I'll apply conditioner and do a thorough detangle, she can rinse it out, and then I'll either braid/twist it or blow dry and flat iron.
> 
> I trimmed a long overdue inch off her ends.  She was maaaad, but now she is really on her way.  If I could just figure out how to keep her scarf/night cap on her head and/or her head on her satin pillow case at night, it would be even better.



How old is she. I wish I could do that for DD.


----------



## ikandi87

My hair is thickening up...alot...too much for my liking. Im only sl so its a real struggle to get it in a ponytail. I tried to wear a banana clip last week...lmao it popped of when I smiled too hard! Guess I cant complain. ..only if my length could catch up!


----------



## Lilmama1011

ikandi87 said:


> My hair is thickening up...alot...too much for my liking. Im only sl so its a real struggle to get it in a ponytail. I tried to wear a banana clip last week...lmao it popped of when I smiled too hard! Guess I cant complain. ..only if my length could catch up!



Lol seriously?  ikandi87 you smiled and it popped out?


----------



## Dayjoy

shortdub78 said:


> How old is she. I wish I could do that for DD.



shortdub78 She's 12.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Still loving my hair, still preserved my rollerset curls and running some oil and ampro no alcohol spritz daily and running it through a little and no comb used.  I think I have only seen two shredded hairs


----------



## gabulldawg

The closer I get to the idea of taking these braids out the more nervous I Get about the BC.  But I know that when these braids come out that's what I will need to do. Not dealing with braids anymore so they can't be my transition style. I'm kind of over wigs and my hair just does not look right with the exercising. What to do?


----------



## Lissa0821

Half wigs are the bomb.com, I just started wearing them a few weeks ago.  I co-wash my hair on Sundays and braid it up.  Pop that bad boy on Monday through Thursday.  I do my whole wash routine on Thursdays with my rollersets for the weekend.  It saves time in the mornings and my hair is protected during the week.   I just coat my braids with a little moisturizer and oil before putting on my scarf at night.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Cute wig. Dang them pictures are big. I thought I was on the wrong site because the screen is so stretched out lol


----------



## gabulldawg

I try not to say never, but I think it's pretty safe to say that I will never get braids with hair added ever again.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I have an interview tomorrow. I need to wash and flat iron my glueless lace pronto


----------



## PinkSunshine77

kids finally in bed, and now I can wash this hair.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I called myself doing a braidout with this wig and now I don't even want to take these braids out


----------



## Kindheart

My hair stays dry and frizzy these days . I need to change my shower filter .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

EnExitStageLeft That's a pretty wig! That mannequin head look like she got a attitude. lmbo


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

lulu97

Thanks Girl! I can't wait to receive it. 

@ the mannequin having a attitude. But did you check that eyeshadow and those lashes. I was looking at the wig and suddenly stopped to stare at her eyes.....trying to figure out the colors .


----------



## bajandoc86

I need backups of backups of APB's Ultra Conditioning Souffle.


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft, I just can't do human. They look good and all but thought of another's hair is just  Hopefully I can get beyond that b/c there are some pretty human wigs.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

I understand. I've been thinking about this for a while because I kind of felt the same way, so after extensiveeeee research I decided on a indian remy "human" wig (I don't think I could actually wear true virgin hair). Its pretty processed from my understanding, but still good enough quality (if true IR) to last at least a year.....please correct me if I'm wrong ladies. 

I plan to do a review of the wig via my blog after wearing a few weeks to see how things go. I'm so excited


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

PinkSunshine77

Sorry about that girl . I tried twice to resize it.....no luck. 

Rozlewis that wig is FIRE! I love the texture and wave. When do you plan to debut your wigs? HEY! Maybe this can help with your impending transition *HINT HINT* oke:  

If I like the wig I just purchased then I'll purchase another one, but a half wig this time in the same texture. I just think its so pretty. From the reviews I've seen its way kinkier in person.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

EnExitStageLeft said:


> PinkSunshine77
> 
> Sorry about that girl . I tried twice to resize it.....no luck.
> 
> Rozlewis that wig is FIRE! I love the texture and wave. When do you plan to debut your wigs? HEY! Maybe this can help with your impending transition *HINT HINT* oke:
> 
> If I like the wig I just purchased then I'll purchase another one, but a half wig this time in the same texture. I just think its so pretty. From the reviews I've seen its way kinkier in person.




the hotness of the wig made up for that


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft, I cannot wait to see your review.


----------



## SuchaLady

Yall are so cute  Now if yall start talking about sew ins Im gonna fall completely out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Found my Xtreme Wetline gel in shoprite of all places.  Tomorrow it shall be wash day!


----------



## juliehp

Finished twisting my hair! Finally stopped being lazy and back on the taking care of it properly track.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

3 freakin hours to flat iron that Italian Yaky wig. I'd better get that job tomorrow all this work smh


----------



## gabulldawg

My scalp is still irritated from the braids.  I know they weren't too tight, so I know it was a reaction to the hair or something. It's terrible. I'll be glad when it's back to normal. I don't know if I have enough hair for a bc yet, but part of me just wants to get it over with. Tired of the hair fight.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Yall are so cute  Now if yall start talking about sew ins Im gonna fall completely out.



I want a sew-in or even braids but my hair dreads, mattes and tangles too much for that. SuchaLady


----------



## gabulldawg

Well my hair is gone! I don't really know how to feel.


----------



## Evolving78

gabulldawg said:


> Well my hair is gone! I don't really know how to feel.



Say what now


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> Say what now



Ok I see now congrats on the bc typos ew


----------



## GettingKinky

gabulldawg said:


> The closer I get to the idea of taking these braids out the more nervous I Get about the BC.  But I know that when these braids come out that's what I will need to do. Not dealing with braids anymore so they can't be my transition style. I'm kind of over wigs and my hair just does not look right with the exercising. What to do?



Have you tried bunning/updos?  That's how I wear my hair 99% of the time. The rest of the time I do braidouts.


----------



## Dayjoy

shortdub78. I hope you love it!  Even if it is "eventually."


----------



## Dayjoy

gabulldawg. I hope you love it!  Even if it is "eventually."

ETA  I just saw I mentioned the wrong lady.   Congrats to gabulldawg. Not shortdub.


----------



## Dayjoy

Oops!  That's what I get for trying to post from my phone.


----------



## Vshanell

Gonna take the plunge and get the Creaclip. It looks like a great tool for those who do their own trims. Trying to hold off cutting until October or November. My hair is very uneven. I'm gonna do a layered cut.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Pokahontas said:


> Gonna take the plunge and get the Creaclip. It looks like a great tool for those who do their own trims. Trying to hold off cutting until October or November. My hair is very uneven. I'm gonna do a layered cut.



I have it. It's a good tool to have to do your own trims. Sometimes I alternate between using that or put my hair in a ponytail and trim. My hair doesn't grow even either.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> I want a sew-in or even braids but my hair dreads, mattes and tangles too much for that. SuchaLady



You should try it divachyk You may be surprised. I'm over a year and a half post and when I do take down from any of those my hair is actually straight. The braids stretch my newgrowth to the point where I can thoroughly detangle and do my pretreatments.


----------



## atlien11

So happy i am leaving Atlanta but I'm not ready for the cold winter in Philly. Having wet hair in the Northeast will probably lead to an untimely death 

Thinking about hiding my hair all winter :locks:


----------



## whiteoleander91

gabulldawg said:


> Well my hair is gone! I don't really know how to feel.



congrats on your BC! :3


----------



## whiteoleander91

I think I'll shampoo my hair tonight. I know I'm not going to feel like doing it tomorrow lol

I need to make a trip to the BSS soon. Fixin to get me a 5lb bucket of the Krystal Eco Styler geeelllll  they didn't have any of the 5lb buckets last time, so I had to settle for this measly 32oz thimbleful lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

I woke up on a cotton pillow (gasps)


----------



## Mmfood

I went to a local thrift shop and I walked out with two 8 oz jars of Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding for $22, a bottle of Fekkai Vanilla Hair Mist perfume for $4 and a tube of L'Oreal Paris EverCurl Hydracharge shampoo for $2. Awesome!


----------



## spellinto

Returning my avg. Made my edges crunchy. 3rd time buying & will probably be the last. Looks like I'm back to my Softee gel for now.


----------



## SuchaLady

I broke up with Sally's/drugstore conditioners years ago, with the exception of my CON Argan. Y'all know I stan for that stuff  I have decided to become exclusive with my Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. It's my lover  With the occasional AO HSR every now and then. #Simplicity


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady, I don't think I've tried CON conditioner. How do you use it -- cowash / rinse out / DCner?


----------



## SuchaLady

Its my DC up until 8 weeks post. After that I pull out the heavy duty stuff. divachyk


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> I broke up with Sally's/drugstore conditioners years ago, with the exception of my CON Argan. Y'all know I stan for that stuff  I have decided to become exclusive with my Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. It's my lover  With the occasional AO HSR every now and then. #Simplicity



I need to try that balm one day, I hear great things


----------



## PureSilver

I think i'm being punished until the P/shoppaholic in me dies for good. I know it's gonna be a slow and painful death so until then i'll continue dreaming


----------



## SuchaLady

Lilmama1011 said:


> I need to try that balm one day, I hear great things



You will love it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just sprayed my hair,  moisturizes and sealed and sprayed a little ampro spritz and twisted it up and put four flexi rods and twisted it half way up so that it will hang lower than normal . I wanted more of a wave but I doubt it will be a wave


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Can't wait to take out my braids tomorrow and give my hair some TLC.  Now if my hairfinity pills can arrive today I will be really happy.


----------



## Rozlewis

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @PinkSunshine77
> 
> Sorry about that girl . I tried twice to resize it.....no luck.
> 
> @Rozlewis that wig is FIRE! I love the texture and wave. When do you plan to debut your wigs? HEY! Maybe this can help with your impending transition *HINT HINT* oke:
> 
> If I like the wig I just purchased then I'll purchase another one, but a half wig this time in the same texture. I just think its so pretty. From the reviews I've seen its way kinkier in person.


 
EnExitStageLeft

Thanks! Once I receive this one I will post some pictures. Maybe you and others can give me some tips to boost my confidence. I have been considering transitioning but I am not sure I can handle this 4Z hair on my head. I have transitionined to texlaxed so that is a step in that direction. I love the fullness of natural hair so it could be possible one of these days. 

I can't wait to see your new wig on you.


----------



## Prettymetty

I have been really lazy this week. I keep putting off my wash day. Hopefully tonight i can prepoo and wash it out tomorrow


----------



## Lilmama1011

I love wash days when I don't use shampoos,  that's why I'm done with shampoos


----------



## Lilmama1011

A day or two after I wash I fantasize about my next wash day


----------



## Lilmama1011

I also fantasize about a different style and end up doing my same boring styles lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm going to do a green tea rinse for thirty minutes before cowashing and deep conditioning this Saturday or friday


----------



## Lilmama1011

I got some rosewater.  I will be using that and mixing it with some things after my Giovanni spray is gone


----------



## Prettymetty

I finally made the time to detangle and prepoo/dc my hair. Now I just have to redo my braids. Im so tired though


----------



## girlonfire

I can't wait until my next pay check. I've been saving for 3 weeks to by myself a Pibbs hood hair dryer and I'll finally be able to pay for it after tomorrow. I'll also be able to pick up some products that I've been eye-ing for the last month or so.

I'm thinking I'll try setting my hair with satin rollers at night. One of my jobs is very heavy on appearances so it gives me incentive to actually ATTEMPT to "look like I'm somebody" as my grandmother would say.


----------



## spellinto

Finally washing my hair this weekend!


----------



## whiteoleander91

some of these hair folks on YouTube are so uncomfortably awkward  with the slow mo, smoldering eyes, flips, turns, seductively looking over shoulder, and pouty lips  HOW UNCOMFORTABLE, DON'T NOBODY CURR BOUT ALL DAT






"...and now for my shea butter mix."


----------



## Guinan

whiteoleander91 said:


> some of these hair folks on YouTube are so uncomfortably awkward  with the slow mo, smoldering eyes, flips, turns, seductively looking over shoulder, and pouty lips  HOW UNCOMFORTABLE, DON'T NOBODY CURR BOUT ALL DAT
> 
> YASSS. There are two utubers: melissa denise and nefertiti bourne, that I absolutely LOVE there hair, but I may have to unsub b/c of all the stares, pouts and smizing of the eyes. What is that all about. I'm noticing it more and more with utubers.


----------



## GettingKinky

I need to keep my ends stretched. Otherwise they always tangle and knot. That never happens when I wear my hair straight. So I've gone back to rolling the ends of my braids on satin rollers at night. I hope that helps.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Threw the wig on today
Now I know why I went without it for over 5 months..my hair likes to be free and unrestricted.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My hair is softer and easier to detangle than it has been in a while, which is amazing considering it's been in braids for 2 months.


----------



## whiteoleander91

pelohello said:


> YASSS. There are two utubers: melissa denise and nefertiti bourne, that I absolutely LOVE there hair, but I may have to unsub b/c of all the stares, pouts and smizing of the eyes. What is that all about. I'm noticing it more and more with utubers.



You'd think folks would be embarrassed!! If I watched back a video that I made and noticed I was doing all that, I'd edit those parts out! lol It's just so cringe-y!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Not having paypal is an easy way for me not to buy. I'd like to try a few things out but nope, no paypal, hits the big ole X in the corner.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I usually moisturize and seal daily. But trying out moisturizing only when I restyle my hair which is twice a week and just sealing daily, we will see what happens.  Only taking this chance because I'm freshly relaxed but I can say frizz is down a lot because I'm using mostly oil. But when I get a good amount of new growth I get Ocd about moisture


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm about to be two weeks post relaxer and had to put gel on my edges today smh,  it probably didn't take well because it's the last part I relaxer on but I don't want to break my edges off


----------



## MzLady78

I think I'm gonna go wig shopping today. Love the crochet braids, but I really don't feel like doing them this weekend and I need to wash my hair in the worst way. Maybe I'll try a curly one for the first time.


----------



## veesweets

You know that feeling when you refrain from purchasing something and you feel so good about it? I had that feeling until I got back home, now I'm kicking myself for not buying it. The struggle.


----------



## ImanAdero

Just ran 5 miles and I refuse to be that girl with the funky weave...

So I'm under the dryer now lol.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

My current facial expression:


----------



## SlimPickinz

I did a flat twist out with SM shea butter leave in and that thang felt horrible on my head. But the definition was amazing. I guess I'll finish the bottle off this month and decide if ii want to repurchase.


----------



## SuchaLady

SlimPickinz said:


> I did a flat twist out with SM shea butter leave in and that thang felt horrible on my head. But the definition was amazing. I guess I'll finish the bottle off this month and decide if ii want to repurchase.



I missed you booski!


----------



## SlimPickinz

SuchaLady said:


> I missed you booski!


I've been meaning to PM you! Girl I'm so lazy let me open my PC now and type so I don't get distracted.


----------



## atlien11

Thinking about experimenting with cinnamon oil for scalp stimulation. I've been applying Miconazole daily but it would be nice to get some tingling action going (not by mixing the two however  )

Just ordered some Green Magic. Can't wait to try it )


----------



## brownb83

I notice everybody's hair when I'm out mad about, black, white whatever.

Not everyone has healthy hair... long but not healthy


----------



## Saludable84

brownb83 said:


> I notice everybody's hair when I'm out mad about, black, white whatever.  Not everyone has healthy hair... long but not healthy



I Saw a lady the other day when I was at panera waiting for my food. She was relaxed but her hair looked so saddddd. I felt so bad for her because it was thin and lifeless, on her shoulders, yet it was so unhealthy and pathetic. I just wanted to help her so bad, even though of her regimen in my head. But I'm not about that life of approaching people so I just continued to stare. I just pray she does something with it soon, though I know I will never see her again.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I need a haircut :/ my hair is uneven and it's driving me crazy. I loooove blunt cuts on me. I miss how blunt my hair was when I cut it last year  but I've grown very attached to my length. My hair hasn't been this long since I was a kid. I cain't do it  But I know I'll be so much happier with the way my hair looks if I do. Maybe just a small cut would be enough...at least to get me by...

I'm going to pray on this lol. Either way, I'll wait until the new year to make my decision. I just wanna make WL once, dangit!!! Just give me WL!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Ughhh I hate SSK's. I just cut a piece of my hair in the front cause I couldn't undue the knots. It took me 2 hours to detangle because of these knots * pumps fist in air.*


----------



## veesweets

veesweets said:


> You know that feeling when you refrain from purchasing something and you feel so good about it? I had that feeling until I got back home, now I'm kicking myself for not buying it. The struggle.



Nevermind, feeling gone. Went back and got it. Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm


----------



## SuchaLady

This is my boothang




veesweets said:


> Nevermind, feeling gone. Went back and got it. *Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm*


----------



## Bun Mistress

OK, I need to get this off my chest.  I miss my WL hair.  I was at first happy to cut iw when it got fried.  But Now, it feels short.  I keep seeing women with WL hair and I feel some kind of way about it.  

I'm going to marry to supplements and hair serums until the end of the year and plan on wearing my hair in a sewin to protect it until January.  

Never letting anyone straighten my hair again.  will go back to self trims.


----------



## Victoria44

I set an appointment to straighten and layer my hair early November. I'm excited and pretty scared cause I know she'll want to cut a lot, my ends are pretty damaged. I just hope I make it out with no heat damage and my longest layers at least mbl and a nice shape when my hair is back in braid outs.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Follow me on tumblr on my longhair care journey http://goldenstrandz.tumblr.com/


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I wonder why that thread got deleted.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I really need to do a length check but after blow drying, I just don't feel like flat ironing.


----------



## SuchaLady

^^^ that's me. I haven't flatironed my hair myself in nearly a year. I'm always too tired after blow drying.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Not sure if I'm renewing once this subscription is up. I wrote this site over 2 months ago and have been completely & utterly ignored. Not one comment in response yet they have had no problem accepting my money for the past 3 yrs. poor customer service. If I don't feel valued as a customer, I won't waste my money again.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Got blocked for telling the truth lol to that. Best thing to do because I'm not holding back


----------



## hairqueenny

My hair is frizzy this morning!! I have a full sew in with a little leave out and you can clearly see my hair because it is frizzy and the weave is straight. I refuse to put heat on it today so frizzy I will be. Is there anything I can use to avoid this in the future after flat ironing?


----------



## gabulldawg

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Not sure if I'm renewing once this subscription is up. I wrote this site over 2 months ago and have been completely & utterly ignored. Not one comment in response yet they have had no problem accepting my money for the past 3 yrs. poor customer service. If I don't feel valued as a customer, I won't waste my money again.



You're talking about LHCF? Yeah customer service is not their forte. Could eventually be the downfall of this site if it doesn't improve.


----------



## Lilmama1011

hairqueenny said:


> My hair is frizzy this morning!! I have a full sew in with a little leave out and you can clearly see my hair because it is frizzy and the weave is straight. I refuse to put heat on it today so frizzy I will be. Is there anything I can use to avoid this in the future after flat ironing?



Serum? Aveda brilliant anti humectant,  or garnier fructis anti  humidity hair spray (i have heard great things about this one ) hairqueenny


----------



## hairqueenny

Lilmama1011 said:


> Serum? Aveda brilliant anti humectant,  or garnier fructis anti  humidity hair spray (i have heard great things about this one ) @hairqueenny



Thanks @ lilmama1011


----------



## Sholapie

since giving up brushes and combs so not brushing my edges daily etc they have grown with a vengeance. they look kinda dumb laid down and messy/fluffy left alone also pleasenosideburns.


----------



## spellinto

Sigh.  I took my hair down this morning from my satin scarf and knew immediately that something was wrong.  My hair felt like I hadn't put a drop of moisture in it! It was super dry and really rigid, not flexible at all.  I had to spritz my hair with water and slather on moisturizer & oil just to get it to feel normal again.  I'm styling my hair in a bun today to retain moisture.  Thank God I don't have a bunch of NG yet, maybe I can figure things out before it starts to grow in.  I will master air drying soon!

I think it's bc some parts of my hair (like the back, which was the driest) weren't 100% dry when I crosswrapped.  This weekend when I cowash, I will try bunning and see how that works.  I'm also going to try detangling on damp hair instead of dry, so that when it sets it will air dry smooth and tangle-free.


----------



## SuchaLady

Once I relax my hair I will probably wear this halfwig for forever. Its so cute http://youtu.be/Iu5r_4DXG_g


----------



## lux10023

trimmed my ends myself this wknd--much happier camper now..miss the length a bit butttttt haven't trimmed since february and my ends needed it..

hair looks a lot healthier too and will continue to grow healthy and happy...tucking it away for the fall a bit...until january


----------



## Anticipatience08

iSpy a little breakage *sigh*


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to moisturize and seal tonight. I haven't sealed since Friday... My hair hangs on to moisture for dear life so I don't really have to use a lot of product. I'm going to spritz it with aloe juice and seal with evoo


----------



## PinkSunshine77

gabulldawg said:


> You're talking about LHCF? Yeah customer service is not their forte. Could eventually be the downfall of this site if it doesn't improve.



yes! I can't tell you how many times I just wanted a response and never got one. I doubt I'm renewing but I have 18 months to go *sucks teeth* I do love the site. I guess I'd better get all my tidbits now.


----------



## divachyk

Ummm, think I have officially used too much protein. Let the baggy begin.


----------



## ImanAdero

You know you have a problem when you have a unopened, still in the box flat iron you didn't even know you bought until your mom found it while cleaning...

Well... Let's see if I straighten more often now lol.

Probably not considering I already have a flat iron... That I barely use. At least this one is titanium and not ceramic like the other one...

::


----------



## hairqueenny

Yesterday a co worker told me, I liked your hair better last week. I had on a wig from the BSS last week and this week I have a weave lol. I liked the wig too but hate the feeling that it may be shifting or someone may just snatch it off. Good to know I can wear wigs as an alternative though without any suspicion. She has no idea about black hair, wigs, weaves, etc so I just said thank you and went about my business.


----------



## veesweets

Ya know, sometimes I feel a little left out when people at work are talking about leaving early to go get their hair done and I'm just like  with my braid out lol


----------



## gabulldawg

I've been embracing my natural hair and I am growing to love it. There have been a couple of times where I thought about wearing a wig, but I am rocking my twa with pride. I don't want to hide my hair with weaves/wigs/braids. I want to learn about it and make it work for me. I know it's weird to talk about my natural hair in this way, but it's very empowering to walk around with my kinks and curls. Right now I don't intend to use any weaves/wigs/braids during my journey. It seems like a lot of naturals do that. That tune may change once I get some growth. We will see.


----------



## Coilystep

veesweets said:


> Ya know, sometimes I feel a little left out when people at work are talking about leaving early to go get their hair done and I'm just like  with my braid out lol


since went fully natural I cut down on how much I go to salon. I'm only going once a month now. I used to go every two weeks. I'm treating it as a treat to myself. Although this past Saturday I went for monthly visit got a wash deep condition and steam which I  thoroughly enjoyed. I felt I do a better  with styling my wash n go. I was pretty ambivalent about the result of the way she styled it. I didn't want her to be ruff but I felt she could have brush it with the denman brush a little hard. If that makes since.


----------



## Coilystep

gabulldawg said:


> I've been embracing my natural hair and I am growing to love it. There have been a couple of times where I thought about wearing a wig, but I am rocking my twa with pride. I don't want to hide my hair with weaves/wigs/braids. I want to learn about it and make it work for me. I know it's weird to talk about my natural hair in this way, but it's very empowering to walk around with my kinks and curls. Right now I don't intend to use any weaves/wigs/braids during my journey. It seems like a lot of naturals do that. That tune may change once I get some growth. We will see.


Glad you're feeling more comfortable. I love seeing other naturals in real life. I was in CVS the other day and the cashier(she was natural) came over a started talking to me about being natural and products. That never happened when I was relaxed. I love the since of community.


----------



## spellinto

Hair came out sad-looking this morning.  Dented, dry, & rigid.  Had to slather it with moisturizer & oil again, especially at the roots.  Definitely cowashing tonight.  Also going to continue practice my cross wrap.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just left the gym and my scalp is itching like crazy. I have to wash my hair asap


----------



## veesweets

stephanie75miller said:


> since went fully natural I cut down on how much I go to salon. I'm only going once a month now. I used to go every two weeks. I'm treating it as a treat to myself. Although this past Saturday I went for monthly visit got a wash deep condition and steam which I  thoroughly enjoyed. I felt I do a better  with styling my wash n go. I was pretty ambivalent about the result of the way she styled it. I didn't want her to be ruff but I felt she could have brush it with the denman brush a little hard. If that makes since.



I haven't been since my last relaxer, two years ago. I kinda miss it, I was an every two weeks girl too. I would love to find a stylist who does a great job, but I don't even feel like taking the time to research and go to consultations right now.  If anyone is going to even potentially damage my hair, it's going to be myself lol


----------



## Sholapie

why do I keep checking my hair is growing the average rate.Llike i'm just waiting to have a slow growing spurt so I can be miserable about it lol I need to keep my hands *out* of my hair.

I really want to find a nice salon that will give me a good shampoo massage, deep treatment/steam and let me slap a scarf on my damp head and walk out, or should I say one that I would feel comfortable doing that in. I would go once a month. I love the feeling of other people doing my hair, except for the styling part.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I'm on the bus with the cutest 6 year old with the prettiest ponytail ever. She just activated my ovaries! I love kids at that age.


----------



## Lilmama1011

It is  some styles I refuse to do because of possible damage.  Like I have a good length of hair but I refuse to do a donut style bun. Those donut buns are porous plastic that pulls out your hair.  My friend hair is way shorter and she did a bun and I was super jealous about why can't I. Well a month later her hair was ripped out and she couldn't do a bun anymore. She had too much tension and said her hair kept catching on to it. I'm glad I know better


----------



## oneastrocurlie

gabulldawg said:


> I've been embracing my natural hair and I am growing to love it. There have been a couple of times where I thought about wearing a wig, but I am rocking my twa with pride. I don't want to hide my hair with weaves/wigs/braids. I want to learn about it and make it work for me. I know it's weird to talk about my natural hair in this way, but it's very empowering to walk around with my kinks and curls. Right now I don't intend to use any weaves/wigs/braids during my journey. It seems like a lot of naturals do that. That tune may change once I get some growth. We will see.



Good to hear 

I know a couple new naturals who keep rotating out braids and weaves but then get discouraged when it comes to doing their natural hair because they won't take the time to learn it, practice some techniques, etc. 

They don't call it a journey for nothing.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SlimPickinz said:


> I'm on the bus with the cutest 6 year old with the prettiest ponytail ever. She just activated my ovaries! I love kids at that age.



SlimPickinz what was cute about it?  Describe that ponytail girl: lick:


----------



## gabulldawg

I think this will be my "look" for a while. I can't wait until it grows into this! I am not going to worry about having to grow that cut out right now.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I havent had a flat iron session come out right this year. This transitioning hair has me reconsidering some things. I would love to be a straight hair natural. But my hair just reverts, reverts, reverts. Its very frustrating
Im at a length where I want to enjoy my hair, not keep it hidden under a wig. But I dont want to spend all day flat ironing for it to last one day. .maybe I should think about texlaxing.


----------



## ImanAdero

SuchMagnificance said:


> I havent had a flat iron session come out right this year. This transitioning hair has me reconsidering some things. I would love to be a straight hair natural. But my hair just reverts, reverts, reverts. Its very frustrating Im at a length where I want to enjoy my hair, not keep it hidden under a wig. But I dont want to spend all day flat ironing for it to last one day. .maybe I should think about texlaxing.



Or look into the Beautiful Textures system... I've looked at a number of videos for it because although I love my kinks, I would love to just do straight for a period of time because my hair is quick to revert too. Maybe check out some reviews for it.


----------



## PJaye

SuchMagnificance said:


> I havent had a flat iron session come out right this year. This transitioning hair has me reconsidering some things. I would love to be a straight hair natural. But my hair just reverts, reverts, reverts. Its very frustrating
> Im at a length where I want to enjoy my hair, not keep it hidden under a wig. But I dont want to spend all day flat ironing for it to last one day. .maybe I should think about texlaxing.



I had the same problem and I suggest that you rethink/tweak your straightening method first.  Pretty please?


----------



## ikandi87

PJaye do u know if there is a thread about naturals who straighten their hair?


----------



## PJaye

ikandi87 said:


> PJaye do u know if there is a thread about naturals who straighten their hair?



ikandi87

This is the first thread that comes to mind:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=196649&highlight=+straight+hair+naturals


----------



## atlien11

My hair reverts like crazy. I just stopped fighting it and embraced my curls. Its a fight to get her straight and then another fight just to stay straight 

I put avocado oil on my hair with every intention on washing it out the same night. It ended up getting late so i twisted it into about ten twists and went to sleep...Yeah so now my pillow is covered in avocado oil because it just bled through my scarf. duh.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I took that bun out, I didn't feel like my hair was done


----------



## Lilmama1011

Also I'm so hair conscience I didn't want it too tight but then the silk scrunchie was too loose


----------



## SlimPickinz

Lilmama1011 honestly it just resembled mine when I was relaxed  it was that natural dark brown, thick & sleek. She had nice ends and a full tail. It hit her shoulders in a high ponytail, nice edges & a smooth nape. Nothing special but she herself was just so cute & her hair topped it off with her cute little sweatsuit. But her mom was mean.


----------



## divachyk

Baggying never fails!


----------



## spellinto

Tired of altering my air drying method.  I'm just going to go back to what I usually do.

This stretch is already bumming me out.  I already miss my straightened hair, it didn't fight with me the way my washed hair does.  As soon as my hair touches water it starts actin' crazy.


----------



## GettingKinky

I need to wash my hair. I usually do it Sunday or Monday.  Here it is Wednesday and I haven't even prepoo'd yet. I MUST prepoo tonight and wash tomorrow. My hair is getting dry.


----------



## JaneBond007

There is a CVS generic of the OGX Argan Oil.  Both brands are on sale.


----------



## lux10023

the TMS system changed the game for me with my natural hair it acts like a texlax but washes out after 6 weeks..i suggest everyone at least try it if they are having issues with their natural hair

makes managing my natural hair so easy....fell in love with my hair as it is easier to do via the tms system--i didn't want the keratin or anything keratin-like but the tms...is the truth...
i bought 3 boxes....at walgreens--not playin lmaooo

its easy to do and you can do it yourself at home--best 11.99 I've spent...




ImanAdero said:


> Or look into the Beautiful Textures system... I've looked at a number of videos for it because although I love my kinks, I would love to just do straight for a period of time because my hair is quick to revert too. Maybe check out some reviews for it.


----------



## Sholapie

I wish I could try all the products *sigh*..


----------



## SlimPickinz

When you take a shower & wet all your edges -_- I now remember why i cut my shower time down to 12 minutes.


----------



## Tamrin

I decided to use the curly girl method to trim my hair today. I like it so far. I'm making a commitment to trim my ends whenever the season changes.


----------



## Prettymetty

I love my hair! In 3 years my natural hair has grown almost as long as my relaxed hair did in 20+ years. I am grateful for the disaster that led me to my big chop. No regrets, no worries. I am so thankful for the forums and all the great advice, tips, tricks and even the bandwagons. It has been a fun journey so far. Here's to 3 more years of beautiful hair and growth.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Just made my hair regime for the weekend wash. Cant wait until Friday.


----------



## Lilmama1011

think me being super lazy is causing me not to have results with this method. I don't massage my scalp with warm oil . I just invert randomly.  But some say they do this and nothing.  Idk  if mine will come later this month or it doesn't work for me at all. Apart of me want to start over this month and do the warm oil.  I just don't like massaging my scalp because I fear tangles,  even if I'm just inserting my fingers carefully


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I wish they still made the UPA clip.  I NEEDS one.

I might try to do the bun/ponytail with clip in extensions that I keep seeing on YouTube.  But it would be so much simpler to just slap the UPA clip in my head each morning and keep it moving.  But I guess she's on hiatus.  I tried the Mane Clip but it was horrible   Cheap plastic, the closure didn't stay closed etc.  Ah well.  I wish I could make my own.... I wonder if I hot glue some tracks to a hair clip, would that work... :scratchch


----------



## cynd

Yesterday I wanted to cry and throw in the towel. Today, I see progress.  Is my hair schizophrenic or is it me?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Used She Moisture Retention poo and condish this am before work for the first time and I'm very pleased! The experience was weird because the smell makes you think your hair is being striped but it was very moisturizing in my dry hair (this stuff needed some serious TLC!) I used the condish as a leave in since I was in a hurry and didn't have time to DC ( I'll DC tonight) but my aired hair feels good. Mind you I have 16 months worth of NG!


----------



## atlien11

I added Fish Collagen supplements to my vitamin reggie and it completely suppressed my appetite. I feel twinges of hunger but no full on signals from my body telling me that its time to eat. 

This is bad for me, not trying to lose weight  Ill have to start taking these every other day.

Anyone trying to lose weight?? If so, definitely add this to your vitamin reggie.


----------



## meka72

One day, my daughter will listen to me. She washed her hair and all the products in her conditioner mix were items that I'd given her or told her about. The same with her M&S routine. One day!


----------



## MileHighDiva

atlien11 said:


> I added Fish Collagen supplements to my vitamin reggie and it completely suppressed my appetite. I feel twinges of hunger but no full on signals from my body telling me that its time to eat.
> 
> This is bad for me, not trying to lose weight  Ill have to start taking these every other day.
> 
> Anyone trying to lose weight?? If so, definitely add this to your vitamin reggie.



atlien11 

What brand are you taking and how much?  Can you lower your daily dosage?


----------



## atlien11

MileHighDiva said:


> atlien11
> 
> What brand are you taking and how much?  Can you lower your daily dosage?



MileHighDiva 

I am taking the NeoCell version in pill form. The dose is 2 tablets twice a day and i was only taking 2 per day. So i guess ill try every other day. 

I read a few other reviews of people that had the same side effect. Apparently some body builders even add collagen to their shakes when they are trying to slim down and surpress their appetite. Who knew erplexed


----------



## Lilmama1011

Yesterday I got some bigger perm rods (the black ones) so now my curls will be bigger and easier to detangle than using the pink ones. But those can be used for when I decide to do a curly ponytail,  the smaller ones will last longer


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just simply like low manipulation,  I should be wearing my hair straighter since I'm not 3 weeks post relaxer yet and enjoy it, but I just feel safer with my curls.  And this is what made my hair progress in my journey


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just noticed everything I want for my birthday is for hair! Hair is seriously my life. Going to school for it is definitely a great thing for me


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have already learned so much on the board, time to have that license to back it up


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011 said:


> I have already learned so much on the board, time to have that license to back it up



Good luck Lilmama1011


----------



## Lissa0821

Tryng to be lazy and cut corners with my hair washing routine, I decided not to fully detangled my hair before washing it with a clairfying shampoo.  The few minutes is saved me caused me to have to cut three knots of tangled hair.  I even said to myself, girl you know better than that!!!!!!!!!  Never again will I do that.


----------



## gabulldawg

I think this is more what I want with my hair. Got the hubby seal of approval (which is always important to me).  He also said it looks hip and chic. Can't wait until I get there!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

gabulldawg said:


> I think this is more what I want with my hair. Got the hubby seal of approval (which is always important to me).  He also said it looks hip and chic. Can't wait until I get there!



Very cute. I really like her hair. I modeled my tapered cut after hers.... And a couple others on Pinterest.


----------



## gabulldawg

oneastrocurlie said:


> Very cute. I really like her hair. I modeled my tapered cut after hers.... And a couple others on Pinterest.



ITA. Do you happen to have pics of the other tapered cuts you used? I have been searching for the past few days.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

gabulldawg said:


> ITA. Do you happen to have pics of the other tapered cuts you used? I have been searching for the past few days.



I can try to attach them here but my pics always come out small in this app. Definitely try Pinterest. I searched for natural tapered cut.


----------



## naturalagain2

I got my LCL dryer today!!!!! I can't not wait to put it together and use it. Too bad I can't use it this weekend .


----------



## Arian

After 4 years of being natural, I am ready to loc my hair.  I am trying to wait until a major milestone age to do it, though.  I will be turning 30 in 6 months, but I want to make sure I am done playing in my loose natural hair before I commit to locs.  At the same time, though, I feel I can go back at any time.  I just know if I spend the money, time, and energy on locs, I plan to keep them for a while.

The beautiful thing about hair is you can change it SO much... *sigh*


----------



## Lissa0821

When I finish using my Shea Moisture Yucca products, I will not repurchase.   I like the products but it leaves my hair a little dull and frizzy.  I will be sticking with Joico products alternating between Moisture recovery and Kpak.


----------



## lux10023

dh loves my natural hair like loves it....kinda surprised by his reaction to it--as i always thought he was a long sleek hair lover--he thinks the styles showcases my face and he likes that...

happy camper....


----------



## whiteoleander91

gabulldawg said:


> I think this is more what I want with my hair. Got the hubby seal of approval (which is always important to me).  He also said it looks hip and chic. Can't wait until I get there!



very cute! you'll probably get there quicker than you think you will


----------



## curlyTisME

Pregnant and no desire to do my hair, back to weekly salon visits I go! Missed my beautician!


----------



## Dayjoy

DD wants to be mainly a straight haired natural.  I'm a little scared.  We'll try it though.  If it's too damaging, then we'll try something else.  Off to read through that WHOLE thread...


----------



## whiteoleander91

good customer service goes a very long way


----------



## Babygrowth

I just deep co-washed with tresemme naturals the old formula and my hair is sooo soft. I have to see if I can find it. I'm scared to try the new formula.


----------



## spellinto

Left my hair in a bun untouched for 3 days and OOOH my hair was mad at me! It was dry at the roots and dented where the elastic was.  Slathered on as much NTM as my hair could handle.  The back of my head in particular is more texture and sooo coarse, so I gave it some TLC.  Cross-wrapped and now my hair's back to normal 

I'm noticing that my ends still look really nice.  I hope it's because I switched to a no-sulfate cleanser!


----------



## Napp

I decided to start up my blog again. Too many people asking me why I stopped. LOL


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp said:


> I decided to start up my blog again. Too many people asking me why I stopped. LOL



yuuuusssss


----------



## whiteoleander91

Just trimmed my ends! I got a little scissor happy  but I already feel so much better. I hate feeling unkempt and raggedy. 

Deep conditioning right now. I'll rinse this out in a couple of hours.


----------



## whiteoleander91

MUH O.O I'm falling asleeeep, when can I rinse this fluff out!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

My hair looks so much better! I think I need to go on a more formal trim schedule.


----------



## shasha8685

I really wonder what type of hair folks think I have when they say " I don't have _your_ type of hair"

erplexed

My hair is coarse, tightly coiled, and I have a lot of it. I've just learned to work with it and not against it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

The lhcf app doesn't work with my new phone


----------



## KiSseS03

I am absolutely in love with regular old Tresemme Shampoo and Conditioner. They are so inexpensive and my hair and scalp love them! 

As of yesterday I am 14 months post, and having a really easy transition. I need to start trying out natural hair styles though, as I have been wearing my hair mainly straight for the past few months. I need to finally master the braid-out/twist-out etc.


----------



## Lilmama1011

KiSseS03 said:


> I am absolutely in love with regular old Tresemme Shampoo and Conditioner. They are so inexpensive and my hair and scalp love them!
> 
> As of yesterday I am 14 months post, and having a really easy transition. I need to start trying out natural hair styles though, as I have been wearing my hair mainly straight for the past few months. I need to finally master the braid-out/twist-out etc.



I love their conditioner


----------



## loved

First relaxer touch up in 3 years.  I relaxed my whole virgin head in July 2014.
I'm going to do a rinse later this week and probably weave with a leave out Columbus day weekend.   I am training for a Nov. half marathon and my hair has been a mess because of all the sweat.


----------



## MileHighDiva

oneastrocurlie said:


> The lhcf app doesn't work with my new phone



oneastrocurlie

I have the same problem with my new LG G3 that is running Kit Kat.


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

I really went overboard with this shea moisture bogo.. Yeah I'll be on a no buy for like a year


----------



## SuchaLady

loved said:


> First relaxer touch up in 3 years.  I relaxed my whole virgin head in July 2014. I'm going to do a rinse later this week and probably weave with a leave out Columbus day weekend.   I am training for a Nov. half marathon and my hair has been a mess because of all the sweat.



loved did you relax it yourself?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

MileHighDiva said:


> oneastrocurlie
> 
> I have the same problem with my new LG G3 that is running Kit Kat.



I just got the same phone. I saw your thread in the Q&A forum.


----------



## toaster

I don't know where else to post this so... random it is.

In the beginning of the year I vowed to wear my hair out more, so I started rollersetting my hair. I liked how my hair was stretched, how easy it was to detangle at every wash, and that I didn't have to wash my hair every day. I didn't like that I still had to bun every day. My hair texture and roller setting skills didn't allow my set hair to really be "wearable" as an out style unless I did something else to it, and I'm pretty style challenged. I also couldn't moisturize my hair with water based moisturizers because I was worried about reversion, which I think didn't allow my hair to flourish as it should have.

So I went back to cowashing and wet bunning, which always works for my hair but I wasn't happy wearing it up all the time.

For the past week I've tried twist outs and braid outs, washing twice a week. I like that when my hair is dry, I can simply unravel the twists or braids and I have a style. If I want to wear it down, I can. If I want to bun, I can. At night I can use a spray leave in and put my hair in two braids and in the morning it's still in a style!

With both styles I have to sit under the dryer, so that's annoying, but for now the twist/braid outs win.


----------



## Guinan

I bought some more eco styler gel; but this time in the Clear jar. My local Sally's ran out of the green gel. I will try it out tomorrow on my edges.


----------



## Renewed1

I'm so ready to cut my hair.

I think I want a stack bob.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Loving my hair regimen right now.  Just waiting for longer hair again


----------



## Angelbean

Will wig it for six weeks I need a hair break...then I will touch up my roots with henna...I can't do full head applications anymore it's straightening my hair out to much for me...


----------



## Sholapie

attaching extensions to box braids is hard! without youtube I would have never dreamed of doing my own. I am very very slow but they are secure which is good  hopefully I can only get better


----------



## Saludable84

Attempted a corrective. My hair just laughed. I might as well just go natural now.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Wow. The difference between air drying and blow drying is massive. My AD hair is soft, supple and sleek vs my BD hair which is ROUGH!


----------



## CarLiTa

I kinda let myself be talked into not straightening my hair. And then I had no time to change my mind. 

I kinda regret it. I'd been looking forward to having my hair out and doing a length check. Feels like I'm a few inches away from elbow length, but I wanted to confirm that with straight hair. 

Probably won't straighten until December at this point. I am going to get braids done at the end of the week until then. In the meantime, hoping for more moisture and growth.


----------



## nerdography

I'm mad that when I went natural the first time that I let myself be talked into not using heat. 

Since I've added blow drying and flat ironing back into my routine my hair detangles easier and I don't have a lot of shedding. And my hair stays moisturized and I don't have to use as many products.

But, when I think about it I shouldn't be surprised. When I was little, my mother used a blow dryer, hot comb, and curling iron on my hair once a week and my hair was down to my butt.


----------



## Prettymetty

I have been working out a lot more lately so I gave to shampoo my hair more. I love wash days! Today I want to do a Nexxus Emergencee treatment to strengthen my strands. I'm not sureif I should keep wigging it or rock a bun for the next few weeks...


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm pineappling now. It works.  I just use a satin head band and put my head forward and slide it up. But doing that and oiling my scalp and massaging has me looking like Don king lol


----------



## veesweets

I'm not sure if I should buy an actual setting lotion or not. The BSS I just left had both Nairobi and keracare which were both on my list. The Nairobi was cheaper but that's whatever.


----------



## Lilmama1011

veesweets said:


> I'm not sure if I should buy an actual setting lotion or not. The BSS I just left had both Nairobi and keracare which were both on my list. The Nairobi was cheaper but that's whatever.



How much was it? veesweets


----------



## veesweets

Lilmama1011 said:


> How much was it? veesweets



Lilmama1011 The Nairobi was $12 and the Keracare was $18


----------



## lana

Saludable84 said:


> Attempted a corrective. My hair just laughed. I might as well just go natural now.


 
Saludable84 - I hope you don't go natural unless it's what you want to do. Your hair in your pictures is gorgeous! Which brand of relaxer do you use? I texlax and use Mizani for sensitive scalp (lye) relaxer, but I like how your straightened hair is sleek with sheen.


----------



## lana

I'm so tired of my henna'd haircolor showing through so strongly. For whatever reason, Indigo doesn't really "take" on my henna'd hair. I have a few strands of gray in my bands and I'm WAY too young for gray hair, so...I henna.

But I ended up with a red patch on my bangs that won't indigo. 

I also think I need to change my texlax from mild to medium. My hair looks way too close to natural and it's harder to straighten than it needs to be. Hair woes!


----------



## divachyk

Ummmm what's the deal with this hemline.


----------



## AgeinATL

So glad that it is getting cooler. I can start straightening my hair more and not feel like it is a complete waist of time 

#transitioningproblems


----------



## Babygrowth

My friend who's always had SL or APL hair looked at my hair the other day after I blow dried it for her sister to braid and said "you got hair!" Lol this is a big deal for me because I've been on this journey for 3 yrs now and I'm finally seeing some results.


----------



## GettingKinky

Why did I ever stop using AOWC on my hair before braiding at night? I just did it again last night and it gives me smooth hair with very little frizz.


----------



## rileypak

It took incredible willpower not to BC the back half of my head Friday night. My hair really wanted to be curly & coily & clumped and I was so tempted to let it be.
Then I remembered that I wouldn't be able to ponytail and bun it when needed if I'd cut it and those scissors were put back in the closet  
I need to get some half wigs or twists or braids or something because this chopping bug is really whispering in my ear these days.


----------



## atlien11

I wanted to put a garlic oil mixture on my hair tonight but i chickened out


----------



## divachyk

I love AOWC GettingKinky

rileypak, no more scissors talk


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

Tried to do a blow out and failed.. My ends kept getting tangled even though I made sure to detangle prior. I couldn't even get through the first section without breakage.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk I'm _really_ trying


----------



## Prettymetty

I wanted to like Aubrey Organics, but it just didn't deliver  Luckily cheapies like vo5 and Hello hydration are the business


----------



## spellinto

It felt really good to DC and air dry my hair today  It was pretty easy to detangle, and actually enjoyable to do so because my hair was super soft and cooperative.  

Right now I have it detangled, M&S'd, detangled, and smoothed down under a satin scarf.  It feels cool to the touch and super smooth, yay!  These would be optimal conditions to do a braid out, but I'm going to keep bunning for awhile.


----------



## ImanAdero

When I come out of this weave I am not sure what I want to do. 

I haven't flat ironed my hair all year and I'm kinda interested in seeing where I am... But another part of me wants to to get a braided style... Another part of me  wants to do mini twists, another part of me  wants a tapered cut...

I'm just ::spins::

Indecisive might be  the word for it lol.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Decision time about my hair.

Do I get braids or wear it straight for another 2 weeks?


----------



## SlimPickinz

Mango butter?? Any thoughts ladies? I'm interested in making a butter for my skin for the winter & I want to know who uses mango butter on their hair and/or bodies.


----------



## emada

SlimPickinz said:


> Mango butter?? Any thoughts ladies? I'm interested in making a butter for my skin for the winter & I want to know who uses mango butter on their hair and/or bodies.




I made a butter using mango, cocoa, and shea butter. I liked it, it's not too greasy and it moisturizes well. I haven't tried it on my hair though.


----------



## Saludable84

lana said:


> Saludable84 - I hope you don't go natural unless it's what you want to do. Your hair in your pictures is gorgeous! Which brand of relaxer do you use? I texlax and use Mizani for sensitive scalp (lye) relaxer, but I like how your straightened hair is sleek with sheen.




i was just trying to straighten the front a bit but it didn't take. I use linange and i like that it doesn't over process but i think i might be really under processed. I don't want to switch relaxers again though as i like this one. Im gonna give it time


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm seriously considering buying the SM Manuka honey shampoo and Masque along with the purification mask. I like that they donate 10% to great causes and my pj self hasn't hauled in a long time.


----------



## overtherainbow

I'm finally grazing MBL *happy dance*.  My longest layer is about a half inch passed my bra strap.  I won't claim for a few months though, maybe January?  I don't like to claim until I'm well passed the grazing stage.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My curls are holding up. Let me find out this changed Dean offers some great hold. I can't really complain about the cones when foam styling mostly has them and I have been using them and offers heat protection even though I don't use heat to style mostly


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have to get me some mills creek biotin conditioner again


----------



## Lilmama1011

I also need to pic up two boxes of henna, one box isn't enough anymore: grin: they need to be consistent with their companies because it's always different ones. 100% henna. Buy different companies and I don't like that


----------



## bronzephoenix

I can't believe I went out of town without my staple conditioner. I use it as my leave in for wash n go's which are all I'm prepared to do this trip! I also left my flaxseeds & I'm out of my fsg :'(     Who was I kidding??? I'm contemplating a late night run to Walmart/Walgreens/CVS. Because I cannot be looking crazy. Kicking myself because I KNOW I won't find my conditioner here... And I'd be highly surprised to score some flaxseeds. Just great.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

bronzephoenix said:


> I can't believe I went out of town without my staple conditioner. I use it as my leave in for wash n go's which are all I'm prepared to do this trip! I also left my flaxseeds & I'm out of my fsg :'(     Who was I kidding??? I'm contemplating a late night run to Walmart/Walgreens/CVS. Because I cannot be looking crazy. Kicking myself because I KNOW I won't find my conditioner here... And I'd be highly surprised to score some flaxseeds. Just great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think you should make that run!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't know what shape my hair naturally grows into. At first I thought it was a v but idk,  we will see


----------



## spellinto

Curious, would un-petroleum jelly smooth down edges? It's made of castor oil, beeswax, & coconut oil


----------



## Lilmama1011

spellinto said:


> Curious, would un-petroleum jelly smooth down edges? It's made of castor oil, beeswax, & coconut oil



Yes, with the scarf method to give it extra hold and to conpress the hair down more


----------



## Guinan

I finally took my twists, outs. I had my hair hidden under a hat. I think I'll wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty

If our haie is constantly shedding, how does the thickness remain the same? I had a golf ball sized hair ball from yesterday's wash/detangle session and it had only been 2 weeks since my last wash. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Coilystep

Prettymetty said:


> If our haie is constantly shedding, how does the thickness remain the same? I had a golf ball sized hair ball from yesterday's wash/detangle session and it had only been 2 weeks since my last wash. Should I be concerned?


Do you detangle between washes?  People generally shed 50-100 hairs per day. So if you haven't detangled for two week I wouldn't worry to much. Are you natural or relaxed?  I noticed that when I was relaxed since I only washed every two weeks the hair I lost was very noticeable. Now that I'm natural I wet my hair daily and I don't have very much shedding I would say no more than 50 hairs probably less. Are you noticing any thinning?


----------



## faithVA

Prettymetty said:


> If our haie is constantly shedding, how does the thickness remain the same? I had a golf ball sized hair ball from yesterday's wash/detangle session and it had only been 2 weeks since my last wash. Should I be concerned?



New hair is also constantly growing in when the old hair sheds. For two weeks and with the length of your hair I'm not sure you should be concerned. If you see visible signs of thinness then be concerned.


----------



## Angelicus

You know what is sad? Being too busy to style your hair so that it can fit under a wig.


----------



## Prettymetty

stephanie75miller said:


> Do you detangle between washes?  People generally shed 50-100 hairs per day. So if you haven't detangled for two week I wouldn't worry to much. Are you natural or relaxed?  I noticed that when I was relaxed since I only washed every two weeks the hair I lost was very noticeable. Now that I'm natural I wet my hair daily and I don't have very much shedding I would say no more than 50 hairs probably less. Are you noticing any thinning?



I don't detangle between washes. I keep my hair in braids and when I leave the house I wear a wig. I am natural and I think all the coils and curves make one strand look like several. The longer it gets, the bigger the hairball gets I guess  

I haven't noticed any thinning, but there is some noticeable breakage from my last salon visit so the ends are tapered now instead of blunt.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I was under the weather yesterday and totally forgot to trim my hair for the fall equinox(sp?). Is it to late to reap the benefits if I trim today?


----------



## Coilystep

Prettymetty I would think between the length of your hair and the amount of time between washes and that you keep it braided up would contribute to the amount of hair you losing on wash day. It's a cumulative effect. I don't think you should be Worried if you aren't noticing any thinning. Now if you do begin to experience thinning you may want to short time between wetting your hair.  Another thing I've noticed is that co washing has been a help to my over hair health I do not use shampoo. My hair feels very moisturized which I think helps with detangling. I also never ever dry comb my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I was under the weather yesterday and totally forgot to trim my hair for the fall equinox(sp?). Is it to late to reap the benefits if I trim
> 
> The Moroccomethod website says to trim on September 26, 27 or 28th. I might dust my ends one of those days


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm loving braids! Hopefully my hair line doesn't hate me! Marley twists are definitely up next for the holidays.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

^^I'm loving my twists too. They are extremely low maintenance. I'm so glad I opened up to having a stylist. My hair has turned around. It's nice to have hair that's already “done" all the time.


----------



## SuchaLady

How are you edges responding to being in twists? I'm just so nervous about having them break off  Bunnyhaslonghair


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

My edges are thriving! Especially my nape. But I'm not having hair added to my twists which I think does make a difference.


----------



## SuchaLady

Oh see I have extension hair in mine.


----------



## GettingKinky

Oops I posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

SuchaLady said:


> Oh see I have extension hair in mine.



I think since you are already aware you'll be fine. They aren't going to be damaged in a flash. So you can stop getting the braids in time if need be. Until then, enjoy!


----------



## naija24

Can MSM increase the rate of shed hair?


----------



## FemmeFatale

so my hair really loves water/coconut oil mix as a moisturizer..Nice!


----------



## SpicyPisces

I tried making my own flax seed gel and it came out okay. It was kinda watery, but it still worked well on my hair. However, making the gel was messy and too much work so I think I will buy some gel just in case I don't want to try making it again.

I tried the MHM for the first time and it's a lotttt, but my hair is super defined. I'm tired but will try to do it again tomorrow during my DS's nap. I'm hoping now that I know what to do, I can do the regimen more quick and efficiently.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wanna try scrunching my hair with a holding product and air drying (relaxed wash and go). I need to order some Nairobi.  But I ALWAYS wonder if they got in my nearby beauty supply store. But by now I could have had it.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

After years of trying to find a good moisturizer, I'm just going to mix some things together and just create my own mix I can spray on when I have braids.

Can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow!  I love wash days.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair has too much body. It looks shriveled up and short.  That inversion messes you up. I guess I will be redoing it tonight


----------



## Angelbean

My hair is finally detangled fully I didn't lose a lot of hair surprisingly, it seems like no matter how much hair I shed my hair is still really thick...I am like a bear or sumthin' lol


----------



## Sholapie

sometimes my hair feels low density and thin and sometimes it feels normal or even thick, I am confused over this


----------



## YellowMellow

I finally finally found something that melts my curls! Huge balls of hair on wash day are now a thing of the past!


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

Washed my hair today and kept conditioner in it after the wash. I just put handfuls of grapeseed oil on it and then Shea moisture gel and bunned it. My hair always feel best right after i condition it. Anyone condition daily and seal daily with the conditioner still in the hair? Pros? Cons? I'm thinking of conditioner washing everyday and sealing everyday in a wet bun like today


----------



## Lilmama1011

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Washed my hair today and kept conditioner in it after the wash. I just put handfuls of grapeseed oil on it and then Shea moisture gel and bunned it. My hair always feel best right after i condition it. Anyone condition daily and seal daily with the conditioner still in the hair? Pros? Cons? I'm thinking of conditioner washing everyday and sealing everyday in a wet bun like today



You could overdose on moisture and your hair could be too soft and mushy and that causes breakage.  But idk if toy could alternate between moisture and something with medium protein


----------



## lux10023

ditto my mom has really thick hair so i know where i get it from...no matter how much hair i shed my hair looks the same--which is a gift and a curse because sometimes i dont find out about breakage for awhile as my hair looks normal....





Angelbean said:


> My hair is finally detangled fully I didn't lose a lot of hair surprisingly, it seems like no matter how much hair I shed my hair is still really thick...I am like a bear or sumthin' lol


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

Lilmama1011 said:


> You could overdose on moisture and your hair could be too soft and mushy and that causes breakage.  But idk if toy could alternate between moisture and something with medium protein



Wow, didn't know that! I'll give this more thought before i implement anything then. The protein sounds like a good idea. Thank you


----------



## Guinan

I finally used the eco styler gel in the clear container. I really like it. I think i like it better than the olive oil one.


----------



## bajandoc86

Leaving my hair alone for majority of the time while keeping my hair well moistured has dramatically reduced the number of SSKs and tangles that I have, AND my length retention has improved. 

I will be keeping up with low manipulation until exams next year.


----------



## Dayjoy

YellowMellow said:


> I finally finally found something that melts my curls! Huge balls of hair on wash day are now a thing of the past!



What did you use?  YellowMellow


----------



## SlimPickinz

I cut bangs into my hair last night. I'm ready for the fall now!


----------



## Angelbean

So I am always lurking in the relaxed hair threads....I am natural and don't want to relax out of shear laziness and I love my hair but listen I LUVS me some healthy relaxed strands! It's something to behold!


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Trying this TMS system tonight..Im scared and curious at the same time..I hope it turns out well


----------



## SuchaLady

SuchMagnificance said:


> Trying this TMS system tonight..Im scared and curious at the same time..I hope it turns out well



Are you natural? Let me know about your results. I dont care about curl reversion.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Alright, which one of you was it? 

I just went to Target and decided to do a quick drive-by past the hair care aisle  I was planning on picking up something by Herbal Essences...but a lady was standing next to where they keep the HE and she was picking up bottle after bottle of conditioner and fluff, and dropping them in her basket  I know it has to be one of y'all!! She looked a little embarrassed, but hey, sometimes you just have to stock up lol. She completely cleared out the shelves, save for a few products!


----------



## whiteoleander91

So, I'm really supposed to be using up my stash  but after the HE debacle, I was feeling kinda down (lol) and I just happened to notice some new products that I've never seen before. They are by Clairol (same company that makes HE) and the product line is called "Hair Food". They had a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner with honey and something, and a volumizing shampoo and conditioner "Infused with Kiwi fragrance". I purchased the Kiwi condish ($9.99 for 17.9oz) and it smells very pleasant.


----------



## Babygrowth

If my baby daddy don't stop stealing my SSI defrizzer oil we are going to fight! Lol...


----------



## Napp

whiteoleander91 said:


> So, I'm really supposed to be using up my stash  but after the HE debacle, I was feeling kinda down (lol) and I just happened to notice some new products that I've never seen before. They are by Clairol (same company that makes HE) and the product line is called "Hair Food". They had a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner with honey and something, and a volumizing shampoo and conditioner "Infused with Kiwi fragrance". I purchased the Kiwi condish ($9.99 for 17.9oz) and it smells very pleasant.



I saw these too while I was stopping by to get some liters of the herbal essences smoothing condish! I pretty much found my staples so I didn't buy one. They look good though.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp said:


> I saw these too while I was stopping by to get some liters of the herbal essences smoothing condish! I pretty much found my staples so I didn't buy one. They look good though.



Ugh I'm such a pj!! I will definitely leave a review once I've tried it


----------



## whiteoleander91

Ugh! Random: I received a mention, but I can't see it! If anyone sees a thread in which I have been mentioned (in the past few hours) help a sista out


----------



## Lilmama1011

I need to pick up some henna today


----------



## divachyk

I haven't jumped on bandwagons in a long time. This Shea Moisture Manuka better work whenever I use it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> I haven't jumped on bandwagons in a long time. This Shea Moisture Manuka better work whenever I use it.



Last time I was in Target I saw it but I didn't pick it up but these based on some of the ladies reviews I want to try it. I still have the SM Superfruit mask and conditioner that are still unopened... Pjism at it's best lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Last time I was in Target I saw it but I didn't pick it up but these based on some of the ladies reviews I want to try it. I still have the SM Superfruit mask and conditioner that are still unopened... Pjism at it's best lol.



I've tried the manuka honey and superfruit masque. Can't decide which I like better but I'd rebuy (well already did with the honey one lol) both.


----------



## Bibliophile

oneastrocurlie said:


> I've tried the manuka honey and superfruit masque. Can't decide which I like better but I'd rebuy (well already did with the honey one lol) both.



My problem is all the white PJs in my area (they must be BHM/LHCF/NP lurkers) buying all the SM at Target & Ulta.
 I was at Target yesterday & they (guys included) had their carts loaded with the Manuka Honey line. I'll be so mad if my rain check expires w/o getting this stuff!

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## kupenda

I need to protect my hair from this winter cold. I want to get a sew in BAD. But i also picked up some extra hours doing a swim class twice a week. Idk what to do! Should I still get a sew in or do a half wig?? Either way,  I REFUSE to leave my hair exposed like I did this past winter


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bibliophile said:


> My problem is all the white PJs in my area (they must be BHM/LHCF/NP lurkers) buying all the SM at Target & Ulta.
> I was at Target yesterday & they (guys included) had their carts loaded with the Manuka Honey line. I'll be so mad if my rain check expires w/o getting this stuff!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF



Really? That's surprising. They aren't touching the stuff here. Either line.


----------



## Bibliophile

oneastrocurlie said:


> Really? That's surprising. They aren't touching the stuff here. Either line.



Yes, I was shocked... I oveheard a young guy (with short curly hair) gushing to his mom how great it was. I was thinking,  “You don't even have much hair! May I please have at least 1 masque? "

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Dayjoy

Bibliophile said:


> Yes, I was shocked... I oveheard a young guy (with short curly hair) gushing to his mom how great it was. I was thinking,  “You don't even have much hair! May I please have at least 1 masque? "
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF




I'm picturing all the wp bouncing through Target with their carts filled Supermarket Sweep style with SM while all the bp are standing around with empty carts, dry hair and angry faces like .


----------



## Bun Mistress

there is a whole in the netting for my braids, I keeps putting my fingers in the whole touch my hair and scalp.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I have 4 french braids I just redo everyweek, moisturize. Plop a wig on when I have to go out. I have maximum length retention right now. I can't believe how much my hair has grown since January. Ponytail here I come. Actually, I can do baby ponytails but you know what I mean when I say Ponytail. I want one that isn't embarassing or found on a 2 month old.


_________________________________________


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 oneastrocurlie Bibliophile

There must be some lurkers in my area too because the 1st Target (multi-cultural area) I visited was out of the shampoo but had the conditioner and the masque. I didn't want to buy one (masque) without the other (shampoo) since I don't frequent Target often. I stopped in to the 2nd Target (non-ethnic area) and they had all products.


----------



## Renewed1

So I was natural for 4 years and then was texlaxed for 2 years.  I went a TWA to as of today BSL.  Tomorrow I'm getting my haircut and I can't wait.


----------



## Holla

I just had a LONG conversation with my White coworker about hair. 
Oh Em Gee....

She said that her ends get tangled a lot so she wanted to "wrap" her hair. I was like .......  So I asked, what do you mean by "wrap"...she explained as tying it down with a scarf. Ok...so I gave her some suggestions to help.....satin pillowcase. Satin bonnet. Doing ribbon braids to keep her braid intact at night. I even told her about the ponytail baggy method. Mentioned co-washing; she got the gist after I pointed out WEN only then did it not  seem as strange since she has seen commericals with her kind.    Also mentioned "hair polisher" but I couldn't think of what mainstream America calls it.....so we googled....."frizz ease" "hair serum" ....she recognized those terms and nodded.   

I'm just happy she didn't once reach out to touch my hair.


----------



## curlyTisME

I need something that's not water based for my ends, guess that's an oxymoron though, especially since moisture is water!


----------



## Truth

Finally gonna stop neglecting my hair now.  Now that the light bulb has come on, I'm revamping my regimen and products. Just have nooooo clue how to style for weekly wear and gym up keep. Yay fine hair


----------



## sgold04

I'm straightening my hair at the end of October, and I can't wait!! I haven't straightened it since New Years. I'm curious to see how long it really is, my pull tests give me different results every time. I've been mainly been in crochet braids (hair twisted, not loose) for the last 2.5 months, getting another install Sunday. Im not sure if I will trim, I had one over the summer and she cut A LOT, and I think one side may be shorter than the other as a result. We'll see.


----------



## Bibliophile

Oh Noooo! The dial on my LCL hood dryer snapped off. Of course this happens when it's off warranty on wash day. I had the LCL dryer for 4 years. My old Conair table-top dryer lasted 25 years. 

Anyone ever sent one back for repair? Should I just get a Pibbs from Sam's Club?

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

Straightening a TWA is not a joke . Like for real, I gave up so many hours of my life for this 'do that tried to revert on me over night  . I'm seriously considering getting a little short bob weave, but I'm scared


----------



## Renewed1

Sitting in the shop waiting to get my hair done.  Its been over 7 years since I stepped foot in a salon.  Today I remembered why I hate Going to salons.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Preliminary review of the TMS system:

Step 1 shampoo: shampoo is very nice, lathered up well, left my hair squeaky clean..like I can hear my hair squeaking as I towel dried.

Step 2 leave in conditioner: have to be careful with this one. I shook before using as directed and for some reason I expected it to have a thicker consistency. As I poured it into my palm, it was still very watery, the potential to be heavy handed is real. Instructions say not to oversaturate so I had to really eye ball how much I was applying to each section. This is the only part I dont like so far. 
Im so used to a shake , squirt, apply with my conditioner. 
Detangling was a breeze and the "coating" you feel on the hair is evident after a few minutes.
I set my timer for 20 minutes and thats where I am in the process now. Will be back after flat ironing.


----------



## Rocky91

Can't stop won't stop with the weaves. I decided I'm not really interested in my own hair till APL. I think I'm almost shoulder length now.


----------



## Sholapie

blow drying this hair today was much harder than the last time. I need to remember short hair needs way waay more sections, I think this is key. Also I need to use more leave in, I don't have silky hair lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm done with henna.  Officially.  I can't.  The store I go to isn't consistent with the brands so I'm always trying something new. This henna is black.  I think my hair is going to be black.  But it's not like it says indigo or anything,  it's says henna. I made the henna thinner to spread easier than I normally do and it crumbled. I had more On the floor than my hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

It was giving me a nice shine but my hair wasn't dull be for that so. I will just do regular protein treatments


----------



## Lilmama1011

What I used


----------



## Rocky91

^^henna has just never appealed to me. Team lazy lol


----------



## Napp

I went through most of my life not knowing how curly my hair is. I thought it would never curl unless i put a texturizer. It was just an undefined bush before. Now that it is taken care of and well conditioned ot looks like my hair is  full of curls and coils.


----------



## SuchaLady

No plans of stopping any time soon  If these braids dont leave my edges a hot mess Im going to get a new set put in. Ive never had my hair braided so Im extremely nervous. 




Rocky91 said:


> Can't stop won't stop with the weaves. I decided I'm not really interested in my own hair till APL. I think I'm almost shoulder length now.


----------



## ckisland

Boyfriend came over and the hair didn't make it  

It's was so nice while it lasted. He dug his hands in it, and said my hair was soft like my cat .

Also, I have never wanted a weave so badly before in my life!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Rinsing this Henna out my tub, taking forever


----------



## atlien11

So....I decided to grow a set and finally try a garlic + avocado oil pre-poo.  I used some leftover minced garlic in the fridge and mixed it with a healthy dose of my beloved Avocado oil. I put the mixture into the coffee grinder that i never use. I didn't want to put it in my Vitamix simply bc i didn't want it to smell like garlic.  

A few lessons learned:

1. i applied the garlic paste that was produced from the coffee grinder like I would a relaxer (roots and scalp only). I realized the coffee grinder didn't break down all of the garlic. Garlic bits in your hair is not the business. Next time i will use more oil and put it in the blender that got retired once the vitamix stepped on the scene.

2. I may add a bit of conditioner in the blender too because I didn't like how my hair felt as it sat. I think i needed to add more oil...i dunno ill try it next time. If there is a next time.

3. I haven't washed it out yet...but i plan on using a L'Occitane shampoo because of its scent ( i do NOT want to smell like garlic). Afterwards i will apply a heavy leave in conditioner (Curl Junkie), create about ten twists and sleep on it. Hopefully i won't need a second rinse tomorrow.

more to come...


----------



## divachyk

My hair has not been this tangled in a mighty long time. The difference this wash day? Shea Moisture Manuka Shampoo.  I'm calling this one a #fail because of the tangling.


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> My hair has not been this tangled in a mighty long time. The difference this wash day? Shea Moisture Manuka Shampoo.  I'm calling this one a #fail because of the tangling.



Smh,  I'm so sorry. I just tried creme of nature argan Oil Shampoo and love it. divachyk


----------



## Lilmama1011

I need some foam wrap, I'm not using that ampro. It makes my hair feel a little crunchy and dry.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks Lilmama1011, I will be going back to CON as well. I love that shampoo. It can sometimes leave buildup so I was looking for something as good as CON without the potential for buildup. I'll take buildup & no tangles any day.


----------



## Meemee6223

I have finally passed bra strap! Yay! I flat ironed last week and got lots of comments. One lady said "omg your hair is amazing!" And the other said "your hair looks awesome"  among other comments. And I got weave checked a couple of times. Please excuse me while I let these comments go straight to my head lol! It was nice to hear all the positive feedback tho.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I thought of a new way to moisturize and it is simple and works. I got the idea from my Japanese book. Serval times they encourage to oil dry hair and skin in different ways different oils then wet the skin. 
So last night I lightly oiled my hair with emu it was close by but I have used camellia before too then sprayed my hair with water. 

This morning I my hair was more moisturized than even. Better than the reverse process of water then sealing. 

Give it a try people.


----------



## spellinto

Bun Mistress said:


> I thought of a new way to moisturize and it is simple and works. I got the idea from my Japanese book. Serval times they encourage to oil dry hair and skin in different ways different oils then wet the skin.
> So last night I lightly oiled my hair with emu it was close by but I have used camellia before too then sprayed my hair with water.
> 
> This morning I my hair was more moisturized than even. Better than the reverse process of water then sealing.
> 
> Give it a try people.



I'm going to try this. Does the book mention how or why this works?


----------



## Bun Mistress

spellinto

No they did not say.  But it works, on hair and skin.  Let me know how it works for you.  I would use a penetrating oil like camellia, coconut, emu, ect.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> My hair has not been this tangled in a mighty long time. The difference this wash day? Shea Moisture Manuka Shampoo.  I'm calling this one a #fail because of the tangling.



I'm sorry it didn't work. I would recommend diluting it if you try again.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. What do you think went wrong?


----------



## ms.tatiana

2 more weeks of this bob then I'll be rocking my own hair for a month. Much needed trim of dead ends & I need to do a length check.

Shopping around for weather hair meaning I'm looking for some good curly weave that's reasonably priced, anyone know of any sellers or websites I can check???


----------



## atlien11

Im mad that my Koils By Nature Aloe Leave-in is not agreeing with my hair. I had no idea that Aloe could produce a drying effect 

I need to find a way to re-purpose this and some other products. I may start a thread if i can't find one in the search.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, TY...I won't be trying it again. I'll stick with CON. 

EnExitStageLeft ...TY, my technique remained the same each and every week so I'm really not sure what went wrong. I made sure to fully detangle before using SM, something that I don't have to do with CON. 

I will be returning the shampoo (if they let me) and masque (haven't tried the masque and not interested after the shampoo incident) back to Target.


----------



## Prettymetty

I think it's time to go wig shopping again. My newest wig has tangles galore and can only be worn in updos now. My short wigs never give me any problems, but that long hair tangles like nobody's business


----------



## Babygrowth

My favorite thing about September is that I can start wearing wigs again!


----------



## Guinan

I think I'm going to use my curl formers this weekend. I might even try it mid week if I get bored.


----------



## sunnieb

I've been eyeing my roller setting supplies and keep thinking about finally doing a full set. 

Bet it would look killer with my 14 weeks worth of newgrowth.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I need to grow and retain as much hair as possible prior to my wedding next year.. I already know the style I want and will likely need a few clip in pieces to pull it off, but I would like to use as much of my own hair as possible lol.


----------



## Lucia

Bun Mistress said:


> I thought of a new way to moisturize and it is simple and works. I got the idea from my Japanese book. Serval times they encourage to oil dry hair and skin in different ways different oils then wet the skin. So last night I lightly oiled my hair with emu it was close by but I have used camellia before too then sprayed my hair with water.  This morning I my hair was more moisturized than even. Better than the reverse process of water then sealing.  Give it a try people.



Bun Mistress
What is the name of this book?


----------



## veesweets

They said it wasn't going to rain today..well it's raining. My reverted hair says thanks for the lies smh


----------



## whiteoleander91

veesweets said:


> They said it wasn't going to rain today..well it's raining. My reverted hair says thanks for the lies smh



 thanks for the lies


----------



## Prettymetty

I have been using sulfate free shampoo for a while now. Should I clarify my hair? I have been having a bit of breakage and I have hard water. I am not sure if I need protein or moisture so I plan to use both after I clarify/chelate


----------



## Embyra

Praise the Lord

My shower is fixed so I can wash my hair in the shower again not in the bath 
Those two times I did I looked like a troll my hair has been dirty for too long 

Washed it left coconut oil overnight feel like a new woman


----------



## Prettymetty

I just made a length check tee. It looks much better than I expected  Maybe after my dc I can take a lc pic


----------



## ms.tatiana

i want these


----------



## Sholapie

I haven't gone a full week without washing my hair in ages. I now know why, my scalp itches! I want to find a solution. Witch hazel on cotton pads? Seems like so much work....


----------



## Lilmama1011

Sholapie said:


> I haven't gone a full week without washing my hair in ages. I now know why, my scalp itches! I want to find a solution. Witch hazel on cotton pads? Seems like so much work....



Tea tree oil


----------



## spellinto

Hair felt a little dry from air drying last night.  Going to try air drying in a ponytail next.  I'm a little concerned about my hair being damp at the roots the next day, but I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Lucia Inner peace outer beauty By Michelle Leigh


----------



## Bun Mistress

Lucia Inner peace outer beauty By Michelle Leigh


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well my hair is black, but it's healthy and shiny. My twist out came out beautiful.  It's because of that henna btw that my hair is black.  I posted my review about it on my Tumblr.  Check me out and follow I will post some pics in my henna thread as soon as I find it. Also SO says he sees hints of my reddish tint here and there. So I will take a pic of my hair outside in the sun tomorrow.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I need to get those pin sticks for magnetic rollers, because those metal clips does make it harder and snags hair


----------



## DoDo

I think I will return to finger combing and tension blow drying my hair.

No fuss no muss while heading to the cruise control portion of my journey.


----------



## cynd

duplicate post


----------



## cynd

Seems like it takes me a solid year of dedication to see minor progress but only two days of neglect to see major damage.  Sometimes I wonder why I bother.


----------



## havilland

cynd said:


> Seems like it takes me a solid year of dedication to see minor progress but only two days of neglect to see major damage.  Sometimes I wonder why I bother.




Preach!!!!!! 


This is why I rarely try anything new and never let anyone else touch my hair  and don't listen to anyone irl when they try to tell me anything.
I don't have time for a setback!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I wonder how damaging hair clips are if I remove them each night.  I keep watching YouTube videos about how to make a high bun ponytail using hair clip extensions and I am obsessed and think that's going to be my new protective style.  I just have to keep my eye out for any signs of damage.


----------



## spacetygrss

WHY am I stuck at APL? Why? Why? Why?
It's easy as pie to make it to APL for me, but get pasting APL takes forever.


----------



## SuchaLady

ms.tatiana said:


> i want these



I want Marley twists as well. I'm worried about the Marley hair drying out my hair though.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

Note to Self: Do not buy any more hair products.


----------



## SlimPickinz

This morning my baby brother texted me. I still haven't responded.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Oh I'm also supposed to ask you ladies about a hair brush for his waves 

Did you guys notice that Diane's brand revamped? They no longer use the cursive Diane logo. He told me the brushes are crappy now & made of plastic instead of boar hairs


----------



## Saludable84

SlimPickinz said:


> Oh I'm also supposed to ask you ladies about a hair brush for his waves   Did you guys notice that Diane's brand revamped? They no longer use the cursive Diane logo. He told me the brushes are crappy now & made of plastic instead of boar hairs



I only know board brushes for waves. What about goody


----------



## Philippians413

SlimPickinz said:


> This morning my baby brother texted me. I still haven't responded.



 This is so cute!


----------



## PlainJane

I bought these scissors weeks ago and have yet to trim my hair. I keep trying to tell myself how much I need this trim and no one will notice it but me. Maybe I'll finally trim tonight.


----------



## rileypak

SlimPickinz said:


> Oh I'm also supposed to ask you ladies about a hair brush for his waves
> 
> Did you guys notice that Diane's brand revamped? They no longer use the cursive Diane logo. He told me the brushes are crappy now & made of plastic instead of boar hairs



I know my brothers still find their boar bristle brushes at BSS and occasionally at Sally's. I think they've even lucked up at Walmart before but not often. They don't have a brand name though...or maybe they've rubbed the logos off by the time I see their brushes.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SlimPickinz said:


> This morning my baby brother texted me. I still haven't responded.



I will ask my SO because he is into that. I doubt the good is food. I always here him talking about the diane but I want to see which one SlimPickinz


----------



## SlimPickinz

we have the lamest convos about hair products all the time! When I first went natural I used activator gel and he laughed at me. Now he asks me what kind he should use to get his curls popping. He's contemplating a curly for for the winter.

Thank you ladies but I am not buying him a brush. So I'm not telling him anything. Cheap self didn't even wanna walk with me to the bus stop but asked me to carry him to Macy's.


----------



## PureSilver

My NG is as dry as the Sahara and as coarse as a 100 grade sand paper.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

PureSilver

Mist your roots with warm water (to lift cuticles), apply your fave moisturizer and smooth them with the thickest oil/butter you got. If they're still dry after that, try clarifying and adding a little salt to your dc. Your hair just may be a bit "dehydrated".


----------



## SuchaLady

Im on YT and cant help but be reminded that people are soooooooooooo annoying 



> This girl had beautiful natural hair so healthy and moisturized. Why are all these people getting a perm when their hair looks good in a blow out


----------



## SEMO

I can't wait to cut the last of my damaged ends off (I got a bunch of mid-strand splits from the tangle teezer).

My hair is around tailbone length, but I rarely wear my hair outside of a bun or ponytail because of the tangling and knots.  I think I have maybe 4-5 inches of damaged ends left.  I've never cut so much of my own hair off at one time, but I don't really trust stylists to cut my hair for me anymore.  So I've just been trimming it off an inch or two at a time.

But dealing with knots and tangling at my ends is really tempting me to just take some scissors and get on with it.


----------



## ImanAdero

I have been so hair lazy! I told myself I would wash my hair today... Totes didn't happen...

Well tomorrow hopefully brings some promise lol.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just had the best wash day ever! My 4b natural hair slid the comb with ease, my hair felt soft yet strong, and I only had a few broken or shed hairs. I prepood with Alter Ego, rinsed and applied Nexxus Emergencee for 2 minutes. Then I shampood it with Keracare and did a 20 minute Dc with Silk Elements Mega Moisture treatment


----------



## MileHighDiva

Prettymetty said:


> I just had the best wash day ever! My 4b natural hair slid the comb with ease, my hair felt soft yet strong, and I only had a few broken or shed hairs. I prepood with Alter Ego, rinsed and applied Nexxus Emergencee for 2 minutes. Then I shampood it with Keracare and did a 20 minute Dc with Silk Elements Mega Moisture treatment



Prettymetty
Is the alter ego minimizing shedding?


----------



## Prettymetty

MileHighDiva said:


> Prettymetty
> Is the alter ego minimizing shedding?



Yes, but it takes time. This was my third time using it and the shedding was minimal. The first two times the shedding seemed normal. I was going to give up on Alter ego before today


----------



## divachyk

SEMO said:


> I can't wait to cut the last of my damaged ends off (I got a bunch of mid-strand splits from the tangle teezer).  My hair is around tailbone length, but I rarely wear my hair outside of a bun or ponytail because of the tangling and knots.  I think I have maybe 4-5 inches of damaged ends left.  I've never cut so much of my own hair off at one time, but I don't really trust stylists to cut my hair for me anymore.  So I've just been trimming it off an inch or two at a time.  But dealing with knots and tangling at my ends is really tempting me to just take some scissors and get on with it.





MileHighDiva said:


> Prettymetty Is the alter ego minimizing shedding?





Prettymetty said:


> Yes, but it takes time. This was my third time using it and the shedding was minimal. The first two times the shedding seemed normal. I was going to give up on Alter ego before today


SEMO, the tangle teezer did my hair dirty with splits.

Prettymetty and MileHighDiva, I find alter ego to be immediately effective for my hair. Tea rinsing is what takes forever to kick in on my hair. I love AE garlic, it's just pricey...but it works.


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty

I wanted to go to the local beauty supply and pick up a (second) pair of shears, handheld mirror, hair net, and a few other things but money goes in one hand and out the other these days


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I think I'll cowash today.


----------



## Guinan

I have this STRONG urge to straighten my hair. I'm trying to wait until next yr so I wont be discouraged. I so afraid that I may have splits or cause heat damage.


----------



## Bibliophile

I covet the book African Hairstyles: Styles of Yesterday and Today by Esi Sagay. It's been out of print for years & the prices are steep; 
$50USD for a used paperback :-\

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Got the motions extra hold wrap lotion, hope it doesn't make my hair crunchy because I can't with that ampro and I need some hold


----------



## Mmfood

EnExitStageLeft said:


> PureSilver
> 
> Mist your roots with warm water (to lift cuticles), apply your fave moisturizer and smooth them with the thickest oil/butter you got. If they're still dry after that, try clarifying and adding a little salt to your dc. Your hair just may be a bit "dehydrated".



How does the salt help?


----------



## atlien11

i find it rather disturbing that I get hit on more when my hair is straight.


----------



## YellowMellow

I invested into a hair care company without trying the product. It seems promising  offering great compensation plan, hair growth even in balding and thinning heads! Thickness, Heath, shine, less shedding/breakage! All the works. I saw so many great testimonies. But I realized all those testimonies came from white women after I spent my money...praying I didn't waste $100


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mmfood said:


> How does the salt help?



I heard it was moisturizing and not to over use it. Just in emergencies when your hair is severally dry.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I really want to do a CF set but the humidity here right now  86% at 61 degrees.


----------



## Prettymetty

I want to flatiron my hair. I have only attempted to straighten my hair one other time and it poofed before I walked out of the restroom. Now that it's getting cooler it might actuallu last longer than 30 minutes


----------



## divachyk

Mmfood said:


> How does the salt help?


It breaks the protein bonds when protein overloaded.



Lilmama1011 said:


> I heard it was moisturizing and not to over use it. Just in emergencies when your hair is severally dry.



Lilmama1011, I only use it when protein overloaded but I too have read it's good for dry hair. I am slightly afraid the undissolved particles of salt will shred my hair.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I used jbco instead of camellia oil for moisturizing last night. My hair is so shiny today


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty

I'm secretly upset that a few people disliked my last vid. I combined my locs because I HAD TO in order to ensure the long-term health of my hair. If people think it looked better the way it was before, kudos to them. I couldn't keep it that way.


----------



## Ogoma

Been 3 months and I am due for a clarifying and protein treatment. I want to trim my hair, but will straighten first and then take off bad ends.


----------



## wannabelong

I'll be glad when I get out of the TWA stage.  I miss my long hair.


----------



## Guinan

wannabelong said:


> I'll be glad when I get out of the TWA stage.  I miss my long hair.



Me too. I was looking @ pics of my hair & i almost cried. I had to check myself & say that its only hair & it will grow back.


----------



## SuchaLady

Taking my braids out tonight. Can't wait to pretreat and dc


----------



## Prettymetty

I sometimes forget how many wigs I own. I just wish my collection was more organized. I have random bags and boxes of hair underneath my cabinet


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wanna try this...
Watch "How I Scrunch My Hair" on YouTube
How I Scrunch My Hair: http://youtu.be/lOkpYBzdbng


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wanna give away that ampro mousse,  spray oil and  spritz because I don't like it for my hair


----------



## divachyk

Twice in one week someone thought I was natural. I take that as a compliment because it shows that my relaxed hair isn't thin & wimpy...it's speaks volume {as in hair volume & thickness}!


----------



## ckisland

wannabelong said:


> I'll be glad when I get out of the TWA stage.  I miss my long hair.





pelohello said:


> Me too. I was looking @ pics of my hair & i almost cried. I had to check myself & say that its only hair & it will grow back.


UGH!!!! This has been me for like the past 5 months. I'm so over it, but I started from bald so it's going to take awhile to get my hair back . I looked at old hair pics and teared up too. Now when I look at an old pic, I can't help but shake my head at myself


----------



## SuchaLady

Braids out. Edges still intact. Yesssss


----------



## SlimPickinz

Is TheOtherQueenB on YT a member here?? Because I wouldn't normally be subscribed to her & she popped up tonight with a new video. So I know I had to have heard about her from here.

She doesn't have many videos but I like her personality and she doesn't ramble. She is concise and sweet! Her hair is amazing. It makes me rethink being heat trained like  her hair is THAT amazing.


----------



## Lilmama1011

No wonder Yal don't like the new Tresemme naturals.  I thought all the time I was using the new formula from Walmart and I was talking about I love it lol. Coming to find out, I love the old formula just like most. I recently got a bottle at a discount store for 2 and some change and I dc and it had the same slip, I went to rinse it out and was shocked it wasn't soft anymore and I was wondering why. Then I looked on the bottle and it said new and the top was white and green. That's when I remembered that the one in Walmart is black and green. So now I see what yal was talking about


----------



## Lilmama1011

^^^^I'm going to need to stock up on the old bottle because I assume they will go extinct eventually smh.  They always messing up something! !!


----------



## SuchaLady

I have somewhere to go and no time to blowdry. *whips out Ampro gel* High bun it is.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

SlimPickinz said:


> Is TheOtherQueenB on YT a member here?? Because I wouldn't normally be subscribed to her & she popped up tonight with a new video. So I know I had to have heard about her from here.  She doesn't have many videos but I like her personality and she doesn't ramble. She is concise and sweet! Her hair is amazing. It makes me rethink being heat trained like  her hair is THAT amazing.



SlimPickinz Yes her user name here is TeeBee and she is super sweet.


----------



## lenu80

I'm starting a new job and still struggling with my finger coils. I can do twists but not sure how it will be viewed as I wore wig to both interviews. Sigh.


----------



## JosieLynn

Has anybody tried Mielle organics??? Just recently heard about them and they have children hair vitamins which I thought was interesting. Just wanted people's thoughts on it. http://mielleorganics.com


----------



## sweetpea7

PinkSunshine77 said:


> If my 3 year old Micah has me put on Paw Patrol on Nick Jr one mo' time :/



I swear my 3yr old cousin is obsessed with that show! He might be one of them for halloween lol


----------



## sweetpea7

I'm not blowdrying my hair again! I had to so i can get my twists put in. The line of demarcation was tangling terribly   I had about 10 small knots of hair on the floor. I will probably bc after I take them out


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair is a HAM. I have my work cut out for me next year. Im going back to what I know.


----------



## caliscurls

Not happy with BASKs delayed reopening


----------



## YellowMellow

Dayjoy said:


> What did you use?  YellowMellow



I used Monat's Replenish Masque! 
So late to seeing this sorry


----------



## Prettymetty

We have 3 more months to meet our growth goals and perfect our regimens. Let's have a great 4th quarter. More importantly have fun with your hair and enjoy it at every length.

Ok. I feel like a cheerleader right now


----------



## PureSilver

Prettymetty you made me smile....go. I have discovered what works for my hair and I really expect great results for the next 3months.


----------



## Sholapie

I need a good cheapie deep conditioner, does such a thing even exist lol


----------



## spellinto

Sholapie said:


> I need a good cheapie deep conditioner, does such a thing even exist lol



Sholapie Aussie Moist 3 Min Deeep Conditioner!


----------



## Napp

I cut in some bangs to make my look a bit different. I hope I didnt cut too much off!


----------



## Bibliophile

Wow, I shouldn't be shocked by this but I am...

First I had that “N-Word" 4B hair; now suddenly I'm in the “good hurr" category...Just because it's long? *********

My people perish for lack of knowledge.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## myfaithrising

Lilmama1011 said:


> No wonder Yal don't like the new Tresemme naturals.  I thought all the time I was using the new formula from Walmart and I was talking about I love it lol. Coming to find out, I love the old formula just like most. I recently got a bottle at a discount store for 2 and some change and I dc and it had the same slip, I went to rinse it out and was shocked it wasn't soft anymore and I was wondering why. Then I looked on the bottle and it said new and the top was white and green. That's when I remembered that the one in Walmart is black and green. So now I see what yal was talking about



Yup, the Tresemme naturals with the black top is the truth, that new one with the white top has a ton of alcohol in it and it is very drying.


----------



## ImanAdero

I was hoping I'd have a little bit more new growth in this weave right now. 

Oh well. It just needs to be retained. I want to be solidly MBL and on my way to WL by the end of this year.


----------



## atlien11

myfaithrising said:


> Yup, the Tresemme naturals with the black top is the truth, that new one with the white top has a ton of alcohol in it and it is very drying.



Crap  Guess ill start the witch hunt tomorrow. I had no idea they were changing the formula.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Lilmama1011 said:


> No wonder Yal don't like the new Tresemme naturals.  I thought all the time I was using the new formula from Walmart and I was talking about I love it lol. Coming to find out, I love the old formula just like most. I recently got a bottle at a discount store for 2 and some change and I dc and it had the same slip, I went to rinse it out and was shocked it wasn't soft anymore and I was wondering why. Then I looked on the bottle and it said new and the top was white and green. That's when I remembered that the one in Walmart is black and green. So now I see what yal was talking about



I _think_ the green and white top are the old formula, and the black top is the new formula.


----------



## Embyra

myfaithrising said:


> Yup, the Tresemme naturals with the black top is the truth, that new one with the white top has a ton of alcohol in it and it is very drying.




For crying out loud they have changed it again !!!!!!

How many times are they going to keep doing this ****!!!!

:-/


----------



## Lilmama1011

Sholapie said:


> I need a good cheapie deep conditioner, does such a thing even exist lol



Aussie moist is like 2.50 at walmart. Suave professionals conditioners are like $3, and tresseme naturals are under $5.


----------



## Lilmama1011

whiteoleander91 said:


> I think the green and white top are the old formula, and the black top is the new formula.



The white and green top says new and the black and green doesn't.  Well in my area that's how it is


----------



## Lilmama1011

I guess I'm not washing my hair today. I still have my curls in a bonnet in a pineapple.  I was suppose to do a roller set too. There is no way that's happened.  It almost 6 pm here


----------



## Bibliophile

Lilmama1011 said:


> The white and green top says new and the black and green doesn't.  Well in my area that's how it is



It's best to check the ingredients. I've noticed the new formula in both color caps. If your TM Naturals has DMDM hydantoin as the preservative, then it's the new formula.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

Lilmama1011 said:


> The white and green top says new and the black and green doesn't.  Well in my area that's how it is



oh okay, in my area it has always been a white cap (for years), then they recently started putting out bottles with the black cap so I figured that was the one with the formula change


----------



## BillsBackerz67

Highly considering a keratin treatment...about to do some research. My curly hair hates being curly....confirmed.


----------



## whiteoleander91

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Highly considering a keratin treatment...about to do some research. My curly hair hates being curly....confirmed.



for what it's worth, your hair is gorgeous either way


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Staple products....check
Regimen...check
Length....check
Not interested in trying everything....check

I'm at the point now where I'm not quite at my goal length (full hip) but my hair is long enough for me to be satisfied (Whip). I want 2015 to be all about transitioning to clean eating and getting a 6 pack (ok well maybe 8-10 pack) after having my baby. I've ventured into the other parts of the board...Natural Living & Health & Fitness and I must say...it's pretty nice


----------



## BillsBackerz67

whiteoleander91 said:


> for what it's worth, your hair is gorgeous either way


 Thanks boo. I LOVE my curly hair but no matter what I do ssk/splits galore. Right before I cut my hair the other day 5 strands I examined had 7-8 pixie knots on each strand. How does that even happen?! 

I can either trim every other month and get 3 inches of growth per year...which is equivalent to an inch with shrinkage in the curly hair world.....OR wear it straight majority of the time and retain every single millimeter with no issue.


----------



## spellinto

My hair feels so good right now 

I prepooed, clarified, used a protein treatment, DC'd, air-dried, detangled, M&S'd...typical once-a-month wash day.  Except this time I went back to my usual way of air drying (no experimenting this time) and my hair was like "THANK YOU!"  It detangled and absorbed moisture a lot better, and I know it's set for the rest of the week.

So now my hair is supple and moist and soft and fluffy...I love when my hair's like this, I feel so pretty :blush3: Very grateful!


----------



## whiteoleander91

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thanks boo. I LOVE my curly hair but no matter what I do ssk/splits galore. Right before I cut my hair the other day 5 strands I examined had 7-8 pixie knots on each strand. How does that even happen?!
> 
> I can either trim every other month and get 3 inches of growth per year...which is equivalent to an inch with shrinkage in the curly hair world.....OR wear it straight majority of the time and retain every single millimeter with no issue.



yep, you have to do what works for you. I'm planning on practicing roller sets and other stuff this fall/winter so that I can have more options. I loove wash and go's, but it would be nice to enjoy my length more often


----------



## Lilmama1011

Forget it, I'm bored, I'm doing my hair. It 830pm, oh well. I woke up real late


----------



## Evolving78

Lilmama1011 said:


> Forget it, I'm bored, I'm doing my hair. It 830pm, oh well. I woke up real late


  I wanted to prepoo my hair, but got sick. Acid reflux and painful upper tummy attack stopped that. I will just spray some moisturizer and keep it moving. What r you doing to your hair?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well I found that I don't even have to remove the shedded hair first or wet it, just apply some v05 and the comb glides through without ripping hair. But then again I don't think that gets rid of all the shedded hair as well because I think it was more hair in the tub


----------



## Lilmama1011

shortdub78 said:


> I wanted to prepoo my hair, but got sick. Acid reflux and painful upper tummy attack stopped that. I will just spray some moisturizer and keep it moving. What r you doing to your hair?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



shortdub78 I was going to roller set my hair and use my roller pix I got from sally ' to see if it will make a faster roller set rather than trying to jam those metal clips in. But I might sleep with the conditioner in my hair and just do it tomorrow.  My birthday is the 11th so I want it straight for a change and probably put it in a curly ponytail.  I never  wear a ponytail nor straight hair after I have just got a fresh relaxer.  I'm four weeks, so hopefully it comes out smooth


----------



## Lilmama1011

I might pull a all nighter. About to wash my dc out now


----------



## Lilmama1011

Every time when I try using new gadgets, they never work. I stood in the mirror for 30 minutes trying to get two rollers in my hair. When I thought it would stay, it would come a loose again. Taking them back. Had to use my clips


----------



## Lilmama1011

Sitting by the fan trying to air dry for 20 minutes and then go under the for 20 minutes to limit heat on my hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't even have a pattern to putting them in, they get in where they fit it


----------



## Evolving78

Lilmama1011 said:


> I don't even have a pattern to putting them in, they get in where they fit it


  I really don't either. How did the curls come out? Do you flat iron the roots?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Watching slave catchers on the history channel....I'm still in awe how people felt it was ok for that w w to comment like that. Anyway I need to start on my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

shortdub78 said:


> I really don't either. How did the curls come out? Do you flat iron the roots?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



shortdub78 I just slid the rollers out keeping the shape and pinned them up. Will take down tomorrow or Monday. They feel like they will have great hold because of the motions foam lotion is extra hold, I feel the firm hold too. I will not flat iron the roots. I don't use direct heat at all.  I will just open the  curls til they cover up my edges and roots. That's why I only do roller sets once every three months, because I fear how my roots will look. I might take pics lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have to see if my hair needs protein or not  for next week. Because I'm  not sure if henna really is a protein.  I haven't used protein in a while but I don't really think too much about it because I eat it.


----------



## Evolving78

Lilmama1011 said:


> I have to see if my hair needs protein or not  for next week. Because I'm  not sure if henna really is a protein.  I haven't used protein in a while but I don't really think too much about it because I eat it.


   I started drinking protein shakes and try to eat it as well, I guess once my diet is intake and I grow out the old relaxed ends, I won't need to do protein treatments often? I'm working on getting my hair stronger and transitioning to texlaxed.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just received the Outre Tammy wig but is in a color 2 when I had requested it to be 1B smh. This is my first time buying a wig and I'm disappointed that I can't even wear it anyway since it doesn't match my hair at all.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

I want E'Tae Carmel Deep Reconstructing Treatment. I do not need anymore hair products. I want more hair products. If I have a plan for how I plan to use it, doesn't that mean I need it? I need it soften my new growth while deep in my relaxer stretch. Does pure, unfiltered raw honey do the same thing? Should I get another hair product? Yes... No... Maybe... A day in the life of a PJ.


----------



## flyygirlll2

PerFicMsFit said:


> I want E'Tae Carmel Deep Reconstructing Treatment. I do not need anymore hair products. I want more hair products. If I have a plan for how I plan to use it, doesn't that mean I need it? I need it soften my new growth while deep in my relaxer stretch. Does pure, unfiltered raw honey do the same thing? Should I get another hair product? Yes... No... Maybe... A day in the life of a PJ.




I've been eyeing  some of the E'Tae  products. I've used honey mixed with coconut milk as a prepoo and that helps soften the new growth . You could also add oil to it, I made an my own oil infusion and do add it to the mix.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PerFicMsFit

flyygirlll2 said:


> I've been eyeing  some of the E'Tae  products. I've used honey mixed with coconut milk as a prepoo and that helps soften the new growth . You could also add oil to it, I made an my own oil infusion and do add it to the mix.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



flyygirlll2 I am going to try that! I have all of those items already. Perfect! Thank you! I'm sure I'll purchase the E'Tae Carmel by tonight though. I'll use your suggested concoction while I wait for it to arrive to me. Haha!


----------



## flyygirlll2

PerFicMsFit said:


> flyygirlll2 I am going to try that! I have all of those items already. Perfect! Thank you! I'm sure I'll purchase the E'Tae Carmel by tonight though. I'll use your suggested concoction while I wait for it to arrive to me. Haha!



Let me know how it works out 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PerFicMsFit

PerFicMsFit said:


> I want E'Tae Carmel Deep Reconstructing Treatment. I do not need anymore hair products. I want more hair products. If I have a plan for how I plan to use it, doesn't that mean I need it? I need it soften my new growth while deep in my relaxer stretch. Does pure, unfiltered raw honey do the same thing? Should I get another hair product? Yes... No... Maybe... A day in the life of a PJ.




I bought it from Pampered & Twisted so it will be here before I even get to try anything else. I do not need anymore hair products. I'm serious this time. *walk of shame*


----------



## Prettymetty

Ross had a big pack of flexirods for 5.99. Of course I had to pass it up, because I am on a personal no buy challenge


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My oh so coily hair. It's like my shed hair gets caught in the coils and causes tangles. I got my hair cut for easier maintenance but if stretched styles keep it from tangling I might have to do them more often.. 

And my nape..grows....so....slow...


----------



## meka72

oneastrocurlie said:


> My oh so coily hair. It's like my shed hair gets caught in the coils and causes tangles. I got my hair cut for easier maintenance but if stretched styles keep it from tangling I might have to do them more often..(



I've been struggling with this for the last month or two. I had my ends clipped and that didn't help. I have a TWA and wear a satin cap between my hair and my wig. That didn't help. Over the last three weeks, I've been plaiting/bootlegged braiding my hair every weekly wash day and that has helped tremendously.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

My coworker's curls have been looking really juicy and defined (looser hair type but whatev) the past couple days. Might have to check out that L'oreal Oleotherapy condish..


----------



## oneastrocurlie

meka72 said:


> I've been struggling with this for the last month or two. I had my ends clipped and that didn't help. I have a TWA and wear a satin cap between my hair and my wig. That didn't help. Over the last three weeks, I've been plaiting/bootlegged braiding my hair every weekly wash day and that has helped tremendously.



I flat twisted my tapered cut today instead of my usual weekly wash and go. We'll see how this week goes. I really like the way my wash and go's look but these tangles feel like I'm setting myself up for a set back and I just had my hair cut in July.


----------



## SEMO

I gave myself a 2-3 inch trim today and I had to hold myself back from cutting more.  I used to rarely trim, but I've been cutting out damage from using the tangle teezer.  I used that cursed brush years ago, but my hair got mid-shaft splits all over my strands (after only using it once or twice before I realized it had damaged my hair).

So I literally had to transition again and grow the damage out (trimming it off a bit at a time).  I was waist length when the original damage occurred and I'm around hip length now.  So I believe it took a little over 2 years to grow and trim off all the damage.  I think I may have a few spots at my nape (where my hair is more fragile and was damaged further up the shaft) where there's still an inch I need to cut.

But for the most part, I think I've _finally_ recovered from that tangle teezer setback.  So no more weird/experimental styling tools for me.


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

Unfortunately I got really bad heat damage from a salon in February for my grad photos. The photos were awesome but the damage is so bad it's going to take at least a year to trim off. The best part is my new growth is looking strong. I'm going no heat until I finish the transition and then I'll just flat iron myself from now on.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Once my crown reaches APL I'm going to trim hair all even. Layered hair tangles too much...


----------



## lana

oneastrocurlie - have you tried castor oil as a growth aid? It worked great on my bangs, which wouldn't grow for some reason and now they went from eyebrow length to upper lip, even with several trims. Jamaican black castor oil.


----------



## lana

I've been taking silica off and on and I noticed my sides, bangs and nape have really grown out beautifully, those are always my trouble areas. Using JBCO on the bangs has helped too! 

Texlaxing is working out great for me. I recently trimmed off almost an inch and a half in some places and my ends look pretty good. I think I need to do a scheduled trim in 6 weeks to keep the shape (even though I'm a trim when needed girl).

I received about three hair compliments yesterday. All I did was pincurl it. Gotta get back into pincurling to keep my hair looking great after the first wash, flat iron day.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

lana said:


> oneastrocurlie - have you tried castor oil as a growth aid? It worked great on my bangs, which wouldn't grow for some reason and now they went from eyebrow length to upper lip, even with several trims. Jamaican black castor oil.



lana 

I'm using a Ayurvedic Oil that has castor oil as it's first ingredient. My nape is in better condition than it has been. I'm just impatient. I think relaxers really effected how that area grows and I can tell more now that I'm natural.


----------



## Sholapie

excited for next wash day to try out my new organix conditioners. I bought moroccan oil and argan oil and will try one on each side of my head.


----------



## toaster

I prefer the look of twist outs on wet hair over blow dried hair. I think wet twist outs look like "my curls but better" and they're very pretty. 

I wanted to do a blown out twist out for the holidays but I'll stick with my every day twist out.


----------



## bronzephoenix

Kicking myself.... 

I ain't realize Garnier Pure Clean Gel had glycerin AS THE SECOND FREAKING INGREDIENT. 

I just used it for my wng & it looks and smells so promising... But this dry climate might ruin all the work I just put in 2 days of MHM. Smh. 

I  have a million errands to run today so I guess I'll find out soon enough. :/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Having a good wash day again! Dcing ng right now, I guess I will work on my nails.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78, I've neglected my nails lately.


----------



## Napp

SEMO when are you going to post new pics? I love looking at your fotki album! it gives me an idea of what my hair might look like when it gets longer.


----------



## Holla

My hair and I had it OUT on Saturday. I had been doing wash n go puffs for weeks that left me with matted sections. Matted not just tangled. I was furious. I wanted a buzz cut when I realized that my crown section was so badly matted. I ended up spritzing my hair with vinegar then loading on a ton of conditioner to detangle. Some sections I just cut out. It took hours to get through my whole head little by little. Never again will I wash n go for weeks at a time.  Finger detangling is also not doing it for me. My palms were so wrinkled and shriveled that they felt rough to the touch when so finished -- that's how long they were wet from all the products I was using for hours! My hair is now moisturized, shiny and well detangled but OMG! It was a mess.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, I've neglected my nails lately.


  I'm really rough on my hands with cleaning and products.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Thinking about wearing a sew in for my wedding next year.  Wanna get one done soon to see if I even like it, as I've never worn extensions before.  I dont want anything long/super fake looking but just some nice length etc.

My fiancee doesn't necessarily like weave but he said as long as it looks neat, doesn't look fake/over the top etc then he's cool with it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I still got my rollerset curls pinned up. Idk if I should take it down and moisturize and seal but then I will not pin it up, I want it to last a week.  Then again my curls might be a mess anyway and be flat from me sleep in on it for two days


----------



## bronzephoenix

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, I've neglected my nails lately.



Me too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Holla

I probably need to spend 30 minutes nightly detangling, moisturizing and sealing like I just did. I need to let go of relaxed habits (like m/s and wrapping my hair in less then five minutes) and accept that natural hair needs more time period. It now matters if I don't m/s my entire head section by section. 

Unless I straighten it out and treat it like relaxed hair. Hmmmmmm


----------



## spellinto

I cowashed and left my hair alone for 6 hrs and my roots _still_ aren't dry!  Not complaining, just observing in surprise.  My hair as a whole feels very soft, I'm grateful for that.

Another observation, I think that V05 conditoner actually has a smoothing effect on my hair.  It offers a little moisture and a little more slip, but as my roots dry they look very smooth/free of frizz.


----------



## SuchaLady

Everytime I threaten to relax my hair it behaves. It is finally laying down in my bun after oh I dont know, months? of me looking like I had a hair halo


----------



## atlien11

I saw a girl at the gym today that i hadn't seen in awhile. I used to really admire her hair, as it was always so thick and healthy. It never seemed to poof up when we worked out either. 
Apparently, she dyed it blonde since the last time i saw her and it was broken off very badly.

Every time i think about dying my hair it makes me sad bc i KNOW my hair will break off eventually too. it really sucks.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Im thinking for trying to rollerset again.  I should stop.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Also this camellia water rinse is the best recipe yet. Simple and it works.


----------



## ckisland

spellinto said:


> I cowashed and left my hair alone for 6 hrs and my roots _still_ aren't dry!  Not complaining, just observing in surprise.  My hair as a whole feels very soft, I'm grateful for that.
> 
> Another observation, I think that V05 conditoner actually has a smoothing effect on my hair.  It offers a little moisture and a little more slip, but as my roots dry they look very smooth/free of frizz.



V05 has a smoothing effect on my hair too!!! It was amazing for wash n'gos under Ecostyler . It's a great leave-in.

Sings:
My hair is poppin' poppin!!!! Oh yeah!! Poppin' poppin'!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well, even though it has been sitting for 2 days without moisturizing and sealing under my bonnet for two daya, it' does not feel dry. I guess I will keep it like that.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't want to take the pin curls out because don't want worry about preserving it and my birthday is the 11th and don't want to look a mess.  But I don't know what my hair will actually look like after I take the pin curls down. What if my hair looks a mess then? It kind of makes me giggle.  I picture myself all dressed up cute and about to go out and my hair is smashed and won't lay down right lol


----------



## SEMO

Napp said:


> SEMO when are you going to post new pics? I love looking at your fotki album! it gives me an idea of what my hair might look like when it gets longer.



Napp

 I kind of forgot about my fotki. I didn't realize anyone was still looking at it.  I'll try to take some pics and put them up this week.  Thank you for the motivation.  

I think I stopped updating my fotki regularly after I was past my goal length.  I'm not creative with styling my hair and it seemed like all the pictures were looking the same.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well for security reasons I moisturized and sealed my hair in the pin curls.  Some look flat but I don't it will drop that way


----------



## JaneBond007

Well, after a few years of struggle to locate a substitution, I finally found my holy grail to kill the wave.  Suave Sleek anti-frizz and Fructis anti-frizz.  Even if I allow the curl to form, no frizz develops.  I hate when companies make something you like then stop production or change it.   So annoying.  And I've tried it all, from P. Mitchell to Sebastian, Tigi, Johnson Products (which had my previous holy grail glaze then discontinued it), BKT's, shea butter (greasy, waxy junk) and a billion etc.'s.  I was going to grow out to transition to get some thio-based straightener...no longer necessary.
 :bouncegre

Speaking of change/new...Pantene has a co-wash product.  OGX Macademia shampoo is amazing and I don't know if WEN will be worth it.  Eden A is hard to find, B is a little too strong, but it's a great product.


----------



## Guinan

I have decided to treat myself once I hit the 6mth mark of my BC. I will be treating myself to a Devacut at the Deva Chan Spa/Salon. I think I'll make my appointment for Feb. I wonder how soon I need to book it by.


----------



## Guinan

I just looked online and there is a certified devacut salon in Philly. IDK which one I should try. I kinda want to experience the whole spa thing and see what the hype is at the Devachan salon in NYC but then again I like that there is a salon in Philly that is certified to do the cut and I wont have to spend 2hrs on megabus for a hair cut. 

DECISIONS DECISIONS!!


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm torn between bunning for a week or wigging it for another week...


----------



## Babygrowth

My hair has been shedding and breaking off a little more than usual and feeling dry. It may be hormonal or seasonal  but it needs to get it together.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Lawd this lady on instagram got me wanting to try kinky curly knot today and curling custard


----------



## veesweets

Bun Mistress said:


> I thought of a new way to moisturize and it is simple and works. I got the idea from my Japanese book. Serval times they encourage to oil dry hair and skin in different ways different oils then wet the skin. So last night I lightly oiled my hair with emu it was close by but I have used camellia before too then sprayed my hair with water.  This morning I my hair was more moisturized than even. Better than the reverse process of water then sealing.  Give it a try people.



I used this idea and changed it slightly. I applied qhemets amla olive heavy cream then lightly misted my hair with SSI Tahitian mist. It worked!


----------



## GettingKinky

Even though I'm somewhere between BSL & MBL, my hair feels short.


----------



## Sholapie

I love my stretched twistouts! I can sleep on it any which way, it'll be a hot mess in the morning but it's so easy to fix and it lasts for days. I never dreamt I would someday experience second day hair lol


----------



## Sholapie

JaneBond007 I just bought the ogx macadamia because of good reviews, I'm so excited to try it. I just tried their argan oil and I love it.


----------



## JaneBond007

Sholapie said:


> @JaneBond007 I just bought the ogx macadamia because of good reviews, I'm so excited to try it. I just tried their argan oil and I love it.





I bought it because it was on sale and the 50% more bottle.  OMG...you will NOT believe it.  I've used their other one of Keratin Oil and it was aight.  But this one, better than the old CON.  I'm actually quite shocked.


----------



## Sholapie

Yes! that is just what I want to hear. The argan one surprised me, I only bought it because they didn't have the macadamia in the first store I went into lol it has amazing slip, the smell is ok, but I used it as a leave in for a twistout and it left my hair so soft and shiny. I could see it leaving mad buildup if you use too much though because it is so thick. I saw a review where the person liked both almost equally so I have high hopes for the macadamia too


----------



## PJaye

It's cold and I'm not in the mood to DC.


----------



## Prettymetty

I can't wait to get home so I can take this dang wig off!!


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I love my daddy. But today he was trying to talk to me about my hair and I almost hung up in his face.
Telling me the reason I may have split ends is because im not using a 2-in-1 shampoo.
Me: Dad I use a deep conditioner to put moisture back into my hair
Him: nah, nah...see the roots and the scalp!.....
Me: (zones out and stops listening)


----------



## Bun Mistress

Im excited about having my hair back. But Im not sure how I will style it going forward. Tireless retwisting isnt reasonable. Im going between ponytail roller setting. Which I was never good at or just washing and big braid outs which looked ok the last time I had my hair out. But winter is coming and my hair never dries.


----------



## Coilystep

Bunmistress do you ever do wash n goes?  We're doing a winter wash n go challenge. My hair seems to dry faster when it's loose. It seems to dry so much slower when I have attempted to do a braidout or twistout, and my hair is not long enough for me to comfortably wear my twists or braids out in public.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

So glad I washed my braids tonight.  My scalp feels amazing.  And the DC is making my scalp tingle.


----------



## gabulldawg

Having a love/hate relationship with my hair. Overall I am very glad that I went natural. I think I will love it even more when it gets longer. This TWA stage is awkward for me.


----------



## Coilystep

gabulldawg said:


> Having a love/hate relationship with my hair. Overall I am very glad that I went natural. I think I will love it even more when it gets longer. This TWA stage is awkward for me.


sending you my support. Just know that it's growing everyday and you won't be in this stage forever.


----------



## Coilystep

So last night at I witnessed a can I touch your hair moment. I was walking and saw black woman walking she had some beautiful waist length dreadlocks that looked like she had braided together. At the end of the was an older black woman and her grandson. She proceeds to ask the woman with the dreadlocks if she could touch her hair. She let her touch them. I guess you can do or say what you want when your older. Although I was thinking the whole time I hope her hands are clean. I'm sorry I don't want random people touching me or my hair. LOL.


----------



## Angelbean

I know some say as your hair gets longer it becomes more time consuming....I disagree, washing and dc'ing takes for me all of 45-1 hr and that's because I let my DC 'marinate' for some time...I feel like being a little above mbl is making things easier...


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

Angelbean said:


> I know some say as your hair gets longer it becomes more time consuming....I disagree, washing and dc'ing takes for me all of 45-1 hr and that's because I let my DC 'marinate' for some time...I feel like being a little above mbl is making things easier...



Yeah, longer hair is easier for me as well. I just use more product than i used to. Styling is also easier bc i just put my hair in a bun. With shorter hair i couldn't do that, esp since i wear my hair curly


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My hair feels so much better after cowashing last night. Won't be trying that product combo again. 

Also, I don't like the look of a flat twist out on my tapered cut. I might try a regular twist out.... Maybe.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I forgot I didn't have enough conditioner. I got in the shower to wash it and somehow someway I combined my 5 conditioners to get me just enough. Time for me to replenish my stash


----------



## Philippians413

I decided to try Joico's Moisture Recovery Shampoo and Conditioner on a whim. Both are da bomb (do people even say that anymore lol)!  The shampoo isn't stripping and actually does provide moisture, and the conditioner is insanely moisturizing. I haven't even made a dent in the bottles (I have the 10.1 oz sizes), but I already want to buy the liters...maybe the treatment bomb too.


----------



## Bun Mistress

stephanie75miller 

I was going to join the challenge, My problem is day 1 - thur whenever, my hair is soft and cottony and I never know what to do unless I use gel which then increases the drying time significantly.  

Any ideas???


----------



## flyygirlll2

Philippians413 said:


> I decided to try Joico's Moisture Recovery Shampoo and Conditioner on a whim. Both are da bomb (do people even say that anymore lol)!  The shampoo isn't stripping and actually does provide moisture, and the conditioner is insanely moisturizing. I haven't even made a dent in the bottles (I have the 10.1 oz sizes), but I already want to buy the liters...maybe the treatment bomb too.




The conditioner is everything! I also use the treatment balm which is great too. I want to try the shampoo next.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

flyygirlll2 said:


> The conditioner is everything! I also use the treatment balm which is great too. I want to try the shampoo next.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Omg I want to try that conditioner


----------



## Coilystep

Bunmistress have you checked out the thread on the challenge?  There are several suggestions/regimens.  I sometimes cowash at night then in the morning I get up and put my stylers on and it is usually dries within a couple of hours. If I Cowash and style in the morning it takes a little longer to dry. Either why it's never dripping wet.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have always wanted to cowash mid week for some reason. I guess I wouldn't deep condition after


----------



## flyygirlll2

Lilmama1011 said:


> Omg I want to try that conditioner



You should, you might like it. They sell them at Marshall's and T.J. Max.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Coilystep

Littlemama1011 I co-wash just about everyday. My hair is very moisturized. I workout quite often and I sweat a lot. For me this is what works best for me.


----------



## ckisland

I swear my hair grew overnight!!! Today I feel like my new hair journey is actually beginning


----------



## SuchaLady

Yes Joico is my newest love as well yall. When I like something I go hard  aside from shampoo I think I am about to go to salon only products.


----------



## whiteoleander91

SuchaLady said:


> Yes Joico is my newest love as well yall. When I like something I go hard  aside from shampoo I think I am about to go to salon only products.



I would like to try that one day-- use exclusively salon products. Or at least salon shampoo and conditioner. I wonder if I would notice a difference.


OAN...

Completely random, but I don't know where else to put this lol.

I have a test tomorrow and I haven't even started studying  and the chapters are looong, too *wall slide* 

Sad news is I had aaaall day to study. I was too busy goofing off on here, playing in my hair, and watching episodes of Arthur on YouTube


----------



## DoDo

veesweets said:


> I used this idea and changed it slightly. I applied qhemets amla olive heavy cream then lightly misted my hair with SSI Tahitian mist. It worked!



I like!!


----------



## DoDo

whiteoleander91 said:


> I would like to try that one day-- use exclusively salon products. Or at least salon shampoo and conditioner. I wonder if I would notice a difference.
> 
> 
> OAN...
> 
> Completely random, but I don't know where else to put this lol.
> 
> I have a test tomorrow and I haven't even started studying  and the chapters are looong, too *wall slide*
> 
> Sad news is I had aaaall day to study. I was too busy goofing off on here, playing in my hair, and watching episodes of Arthur on YouTube



whiteoleander91

Arthur! Wow that brings back memories!


----------



## SuchaLady

What's your major whiteoleander91?


----------



## Lilmama1011

Despite me laying on my hair for several days,  I  think my pin curls have held up well. Going to be drawn up tomorrow but it's ok, at least they are curls.


----------



## whiteoleander91

DoDo said:


> whiteoleander91
> 
> Arthur! Wow that brings back memories!



I know!! I used to watch it every day after school!



SuchaLady said:


> What's your major whiteoleander91?



SuchaLady I'm a psych major!


----------



## gabulldawg

It's so exciting to see that my hair is actually growing!


----------



## divachyk

Philippians413 said:


> I decided to try Joico's Moisture Recovery Shampoo and Conditioner on a whim. Both are da bomb (do people even say that anymore lol)!  The shampoo isn't stripping and actually does provide moisture, and the conditioner is insanely moisturizing. I haven't even made a dent in the bottles (I have the 10.1 oz sizes), but I already want to buy the liters...maybe the treatment bomb too.





SuchaLady said:


> Yes Joico is my newest love as well yall. When I like something I go hard  aside from shampoo I think I am about to go to salon only products.



SuchaLady Philippians413 it's awesome. I regret phasing it out my regimen. After I'm done with my handmades, I will be returning to commercial shampoos. I think I will stick with handmade conditioners and leave-ins for now.


----------



## overtherainbow

Had a death in my family and was grieving these past two weeks so my hair has been on the back burner. Had surprising results with 80 cent softee coconut hair grease and hotel sized Organix argan oil conditioner (rinse out and leave in), but now it's time to really take care of my hair again. Monday I will clarify and deep condition for an hour, using "good" products.


----------



## Sholapie

I accidentally wrote this in the relaxed hair thread.
I am on my 6th day of this twistout and I haven't added any product since my last washday on Sat. My hair feels so soft and smooth, I really hope it can't feel this way and still be dry.


----------



## Lilmama1011

overtherainbow said:


> Had a death in my family and was grieving these past two weeks so my hair has been on the back burner. Had surprising results with 80 cent softee coconut hair grease and hotel sized Organix argan oil conditioner (rinse out and leave in), but now it's time to really take care of my hair again. Monday I will clarify and deep condition for an hour, using "good" products.



overtherainbow I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## divachyk

Sorry for your loss overtherainbow


----------



## newnyer

I am going to take the plunge and finally self relax for the first time today. I'm scared out of my mind though for some reason.


----------



## veesweets

I've only used the joico treatment balm twice but y'all ain't lying, it's really good! 
Doesn't it come in liters at ulta? Or is that only the regular conditioner?


----------



## Lilmama1011

newnyer said:


> I am going to take the plunge and finally self relax for the first time today. I'm scared out of my mind though for some reason.



My SO helps me, I can't move fast enough


----------



## Guinan

overtherainbow, sorry for your loss. (((HUGS)))


----------



## spellinto

overtherainbow Sorry for your loss, hope you and your family are ok


----------



## spellinto

My hair was acting wacky for a little bit. It was soft, but it would still get tangled and didn't feel like normal.  I finally fixed the issue and my hair's feeling much better.  Oil and crosswrapping are the keys to smooth hair for me.  A leave in provides softness but the oil is critical.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My curls were every where!  So pin curling was all that effective along with laying on it for days. In a banana clip now


----------



## Napp

I just bought an Asian premade henna treatment. I hope it will give me smoother hair without the mess and color of regular henna.


----------



## Prettymetty

I suck at styling my hair today


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Everyone thinks my half wig is my hair ....<----This is not a complaint. Tammy is a bad maama jamma' :reddancer:.


----------



## Saludable84

I have a serious urge to cut my hair, but I want to wait at least until thanksgiving or Christmas to flat iron and do a deep chop. Well, not that deep, just to BSL. But if I flat iron, it will blend all the hair.


----------



## divachyk

That's a good thang though EnExitStageLeft.

Sholapie, your hair is pretty.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

Just wait until tammy gets a big knotty towards the ends . I know that looks backwards/crazy, but they were right when they said the older it gets the better it looking she gets.


----------



## divachyk

Ooooh, word! EnExitStageLeft.


----------



## overtherainbow

Thank you everyone for your condolenses


----------



## Guinan

I was running late to work today and why was I trying to dry my hair with the car heater. Shoot, it worked too. I had my car heater up high and kept moving my head around when I got to a stop; so that the heat was evenly distributed on my hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I should really keep my hands out my hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Doing a new treatment and don't know should I add a egg to it. I haven't done a hard protein in a while.  But I did henna two weeks ago. But don't really know is it really protein


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to take these kinky twists out.  I miss my washngo.  Hmm maybe I should


----------



## SuchaLady

This is the first time in my life where I literally have NO IDEA what to do with my hair. Like none  Im usually either in a bun or sew in but both of those are  right now.


----------



## Rocky91

SuchaLady said:


> This is the first time in my life where I literally have NO IDEA what to do with my hair. Like none  Im usually either in a bun or sew in but both of those are  right now.


 maybe it's time to big chop  

I feel you tho. I get braids when I feel like that so I won't shave my head again.


----------



## naturalagain2

Cannot wait for my relaxer this afternoon! It's been 18 weeks!


----------



## SuchaLady

Rocky91 said:


> maybe it's time to big chop
> 
> I feel you tho. I get braids when I feel like that so I won't shave my head again.



Or time to pick up a jar of relaxer  

I just took some braids out...idk how I felt about them. Im afraid of my edges falling out so I couldnt even enjoy them


----------



## Prettymetty

Aloe vera juice is the best dang detangler ever!! My kinks were on their best behavior today after a few sprays. I cab never run out of that stuff


----------



## YaniraNaturally

No clue how to style my hair for my trip next week. My mom requested a braid-out   

Easy for her to say. While I'm braiding this MBL-WL head of hair she'll be asleep erplexed I promised myself that my last braidout was exactly that, my last!


----------



## rileypak

Doing my first Ayurvedic treatment tonight...hoping it goes well.

OAN I have been loud talking people tonight over stuff that I've been thinking correctly but saying wrong out loud.  My wires are crossed big time today


----------



## divachyk

good luck rileypak!


----------



## Lilmama1011

My birthday is in 17minutes


----------



## greenandchic

Lilmama1011 said:


> My birthday is in 17minutes


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=327265]Lilmama1011[/USER];20649307 said:
			
		

> My birthday is in 17minutes



Not in the Midwest (hating). lol just playing. Happy birthday!


----------



## divachyk

TeeBee, your CN Show and Tell - Fierce Friday photo looks great!


----------



## Lilmama1011

krissyhair said:


> Not in the Midwest (hating). lol just playing. Happy birthday!



krisshair I celebrate east and west coast lol.  I was born in the east coast though.  Thanks


----------



## whiteoleander91

Lilmama1011 said:


> krisshair I celebrate east and west coast lol.  I was born in the east coast though.  Thanks



happy birthday!! Lilmama1011


----------



## Lilmama1011

whiteoleander91 said:


> happy birthday!! Lilmama1011



whiteoleander91 thanks so much


----------



## FollicleFanatic

My SO always asks me "is that hers?" about a woman's hair whether it's a movie, IRL, commercials, etc. I say "hmm you never ask if the yt's hair is real". He says "Because I don't care "


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Happily birthday Lilmama!


----------



## Lilmama1011

FollicleFanatic said:


> Happily birthday Lilmama!



FollicleFanatic thank you


----------



## Coilystep

Happy birthday Lilmama1011


----------



## Dayjoy

Lilmama1011


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

Lilmama1011 said:


> My birthday is in 17minutes



Happy birthday!


----------



## claud-uk

Lilmama1011 happy birthday girlie!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Happy B-Day, Lilmama1011!  Have a blessed day!


----------



## Guinan

Happy B-lated bday Lilmama1011


----------



## Lilmama1011

stephanie75miller said:


> Happy birthday Lilmama1011



@ stephanie75miller thank you


----------



## Lilmama1011

Dayjoy said:


> Lilmama1011



Dayjoy thank you!


----------



## Lilmama1011

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Happy birthday!



@ myhairgrowstoo thank you so much


----------



## Lilmama1011

claud-uk said:


> Lilmama1011 happy birthday girlie!



claud-uk thank you


----------



## Lilmama1011

MileHighDiva said:


> Happy B-Day, Lilmama1011!  Have a blessed day!



MileHighDiva thank you, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Lilmama1011

pelohello said:


> Happy B-lated bday Lilmama1011



pelohello it's still my birthday.  No belated here. I just let yal know soon as it hit 12 am eastern time  which I was born lol


----------



## Sholapie

Happy Birthday! Lilmama1011


----------



## Lilmama1011

Sholapie said:


> Happy Birthday! Lilmama1011



Sholapie thank you


----------



## Miss617

Cut more of my relaxed hair today, but I feel like the top isn't growing out at all. I'm ready to be fully natural already and the top is just like "NOPE."  I wanna wear my curls, dang it!


----------



## Guinan

Lilmama1011 said:


> @pelohello it's still my birthday. No belated here. I just let yal know soon as it hit 12 am eastern time which I was born lol


 
You doing anything special?


----------



## Lilmama1011

pelohello said:


> You doing anything special?



pelohello going to have some drinks and go to red lobster and get a cold stone cake. He got me a hair steamer and a hot head conditioning cap on the way. I was going to get a kitten but I didn't like any and we decided to get a little puppy in a while


----------



## Lilmama1011

pelohello said:


> You doing anything special?



pelohello I think I'm about to start mixing my drink in a while and be drunk when he gets here lol


----------



## Guinan

Lilmama1011 said:


> @pelohello I think I'm about to start mixing my drink in a while and be drunk when he gets here lol


 
Yassss!!! It will be a VERY happy birthday for both of yall I don't know bout you but when I drink I get ummm zesty


----------



## Guinan

Lilmama1011 said:


> @pelohello going to have some drinks and go to red lobster and get a cold stone cake. He got me a hair steamer and a hot head conditioning cap on the way. I was going to get a kitten but I didn't like any and we decided to get a little puppy in a while


 
Awww what kind of puppy??


----------



## Lilmama1011

pelohello said:


> Awww what kind of puppy??



pelohello yes I do. I don't drink often and when I do..... but I want to at least remember getting to dinner lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

pelohello said:


> Awww what kind of puppy??



I think a pomeranian.  I saw that famous dog jiffy momo and I love his cut. I didn't know they could look that super cute.  I thought they just looked like foxes. But keeping up the hair, SO says he will do it. We are looking for one currently


----------



## Lilmama1011

See that hair cut
You probably know who jiffy momo is. Look him up and you will go craaaazy! pelohello


----------



## Guinan

Lilmama1011 said:


> See that hair cut
> You probably know who jiffy momo is. Look him up and you will go craaaazy! pelohello



Omg, they are cuteee. I have a toy poodle.


----------



## Lilmama1011

pelohello said:


> Omg, they are cuteee. I have a toy poodle.



I forgot about toy poodle.  I like them too


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair keeps getting stuck in between my phone and the case. SO said time for a new phone case. I just got it like two weeks ago lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Lilmama1011 Happy Birthday Beautiful!


----------



## Babygrowth

Happy birthday Lilmama1011


----------



## Lilmama1011

Babygrowth said:


> Happy birthday Lilmama1011



Babygrowth thank you


----------



## SuchaLady

Im looking through old pics on my iPad. I looked so pretty with my relaxed hair


----------



## ckisland

Happy Birthday Lilmama1011 !!! 

While I'm still deciding on the future of my hair, I'm going to do a set of twists. Either I'll end up with a cute twistout or they'll be my baby locs LOL


----------



## ckisland

Double post


----------



## whiteoleander91

ckisland hey miss lady! I just recently peeped yo hurr pics. When were you going to tell me you have booty length hair?? your hair has grown so quickly!!


----------



## girlonfire

Lilmama1011 happy birthday! Hope today was a day of peaceful reflection.


----------



## Lilmama1011

girlonfire said:


> Lilmama1011 happy birthday! Hope today was a day of peaceful reflection.



girlonfire thank you


----------



## Lilmama1011

lulu97 said:


> Lilmama1011 Happy Birthday Beautiful!



lulu97 thank you hun


----------



## Lilmama1011

ckisland said:


> Happy Birthday Lilmama1011 !!!
> 
> While I'm still deciding on the future of my hair, I'm going to do a set of twists. Either I'll end up with a cute twistout or they'll be my baby locs LOL



ckisland thank you


----------



## MsCarmenP

So I've decided I'm going to start posting on the board more often instead of lurking. I don't feel I have much advice to share just yet but I've learned a lot from you ladies and I know I'll learn even more if I open my mouth and start asking questions. Hopefully one day I'll be able to pass on some knowledge instead just taking.

Lilmama1011, happy belated birthday!!


----------



## ImanAdero

Really debating my next style... To straighten, or keep protective styling?

I haven't straightened since last November... I'm really interested to see if I've retained much of anything over the year. Because I don't feel like I have unfortunately...

Oh well.. I'll figure it out in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Lilmama1011

MsCarmenP said:


> So I've decided I'm going to start posting on the board more often instead of lurking. I don't feel I have much advice to share just yet but I've learned a lot from you ladies and I know I'll learn even more if I open my mouth and start asking questions. Hopefully one day I'll be able to pass on some knowledge instead just taking.
> 
> Lilmama1011, happy belated birthday!!



MsCarmenP aww, you came out of lurking to say happy birthday,  thank you


----------



## ckisland

whiteoleander91 said:


> hey miss lady! I just recently peeped yo hurr pics. When were you going to tell me you have booty length hair?? your hair has grown so quickly!!


  You are too sweet! Thank you! I wish I was at booty length !!!! You just made me realize that I need to go take my butt to the wash n'go challenge and have a sit. I'm trying to do entirely too much to my hair already


----------



## whiteoleander91

ckisland said:


> You are too sweet! Thank you! I wish I was at booty length !!!! You just made me realize that I need to go take my butt to the wash n'go challenge and have a sit. I'm trying to do entirely too much to my hair already



yussss, come join the wash and go challenge!! we need more people!! don't run over to the thread too fast lest you end up smacking someone upside the head with your luscious locks


----------



## Sholapie

ugh...I had a good thing going but I had to stray and look elsewhere. 
I have been absolutely loving my stretched twistout so why did I feel the need to do a damp twistout? yeah I don't like it, it's too shunken, too defined...I'm having a washday part 2 to correct this


----------



## cutiebe2

So Im dont post in random thoughts often, but as I have been trying to revamp my oil stash, I discovered that because of the drought in the southwest where Jojoba oil is produced, there is a worldwide shortage of jojoba oil. I cried real tears. I remember when Jojoba was super cheap


----------



## ckisland

whiteoleander91 said:


> yussss, come join the wash and go challenge!! we need more people!! don't run over to the thread too fast lest you end up smacking someone upside the head with your luscious locks



Your posts are cracking me up  

I went into the wash n'go thread, and had a "WTH have I been thinking" moment . I've been coming up with all these hardcore, labor intensive plans for my hair!! It's like I'm trying to bald myself


----------



## ms.tatiana

Washed my weave yesterday & it's holding on to its last thread lol had to bobby pin some tracks, so next week I'm going to have to get my real hair done & get my length check. 

Getting a weave is so expensive & I'm trying to pay down credit cards right now so I'm like ughhh & to get the weave installed I'll figure this out.


----------



## AyannaDivine

8 years natural and I'm itching for a change....a relaxer sounds real good right about now


----------



## JosieLynn

just bought some extensions from Big Chop Hair, hoping to get a sew-in for the rest of the year. I always get so fed up with doing my hair in the winter


----------



## Evolving78

Not in the mood for this getting in and out of the shower... I think I will shampoo at the sink in sections, deep condition, then rinse out in the shower.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Every time I make the decision to wear my hair curly I get lazy and flat iron. Then I just be swinging my hair back and forth. Man I may just be a pressed girl for life!


----------



## Philippians413

Decided to try the fake curl formers on my hair today. I FINALLY got the hang of these things after using them on my mom first.


----------



## rileypak

While I'm not a fan of the particles left behind, I can't deny the results from the Ayurvedic treatment I did during wash day. 
I think I know which ingredient caused the particles to be left behind. I'll be making a tea with that one instead next time.


----------



## Napp

I have so many fun ideas/posts to do on my blog but i am just so lazy in getting them done.


----------



## ImanAdero

Napp said:


> I have so many fun ideas/posts to do on my blog but i am just so lazy in getting them done.



Story of my ridiculous natural haired life lol


----------



## meka72

I'm a little nervous about this winter given the massive hair disaster that I had last winter thanks to health issues, weather and poor hair practices. I'm hopeful that treating the health issues and improved (and more educated) hair practices will prevent a repeat.


----------



## ImanAdero

Oh and I used SheScentIt's CocoCream leave in (I think that's what it's called). It is awesome! My leave it feels so good today!

I just don't really like how sweet the scent is... For any She Scent It users, does the leave in cone in another scent? And if not, any brands comparable to it with a more neutral scent (or even citrusy... I just can't do cake smelling hair).


----------



## PlainJane

Has anyone used this before?


----------



## Bun Mistress

I've been doing me hair all day, lord.  Not even close to done, doing to rinse out this the egg/protein treatment then I im going to do a mositrue d/c with a black sugar treatment. Then I planned to roller set for the first time in forever. We will see about the roller set


----------



## Philippians413

ImanAdero said:


> Oh and I used SheScentIt's CocoCream leave in (I think that's what it's called). It is awesome! My leave it feels so good today!  I just don't really like how sweet the scent is... For any She Scent It users, does the leave in cone in another scent? And if not, any brands comparable to it with a more neutral scent (or even citrusy... I just can't do cake smelling hair).



Yours is sweet? I was actually complaining about the scent of mine because it smells florally and I hate floral scents.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm just getting my butt up . Well I slept like I might keep my hair in my curls for one  more day just in case, but I really want to do it but than again I don't.  I want to use my new conditioner


----------



## whiteoleander91

I really wanted to try doing either a roller set or a flexi-rod set this weekend, but stuff got in the way  Maybe I'll try it next weekend.

In other, completely random, news: I made an 87 on that test I didn't really study for  all's well that ends well, right  I think I have senioritis


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well I knew it wouldn't last long, I'm giving in and doing my hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

I hope this clarifying conditioner is actually enough to clarify my hair, I would hate to go back to using acv rinse or a clarifying shampoo


----------



## divachyk

That's a great score even with studying although I know you really didn't whiteoleander91


----------



## whiteoleander91

divachyk said:


> That's a great score even with studying although I know you really didn't whiteoleander91



Thank you! I was surprised b/c I guessed more than I was comfortable with on that test lol.


----------



## ImanAdero

Philippians413 said:


> Yours is sweet? I was actually complaining about the scent of mine because it smells florally and I hate floral scents.



Definitely not floral! I don't think I'd like that either... But yeah, it smelled like cake.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm so happy I listened to yal and got the con argan oil shampoo. It's still doing me good and I'm 5 weeks post. Comb glided through.  Off to do my dc. Just did a hard protein treatment


----------



## SuchaLady

Think I'm going to make my next wig per usual. I was thinking of buying one but after looking around nah


----------



## ImanAdero

SuchaLady said:


> Think I'm going to make my next wig per usual. I was thinking of buying one but after lookinh around nah



I really want to try and make my own u part... I feel like I need to watch YouTube for real.


----------



## SuchaLady

ImanAdero said:


> I really want to try and make my own u part... I feel like I need to watch YouTube for real.



I've made my own before. It's easy however I have been looking for a full wig to keep from blending my real hair but they all look like wigs


----------



## Lilmama1011

Deep conditioning now. Hopefully my hot head heating cap will be here by next week so I don't have to be under a dryet. And even on a happier note I get my hair steamer!


----------



## Lilmama1011

That conditioner was awesome


----------



## Lilmama1011

I had a excellent wash day


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Went and checked out my fotki album, I couldn't believe it still existed. Does anyone still use theirs?


----------



## veesweets

I'm kinda bored with my hair so I'm researching that TMS system.

What I really need to be doing is buying some seamless combs with smaller teeth so I can get my hair smoother for setting, but whatever lol


----------



## Bibliophile

Well the curlformer Bantu knot out was an utter failure. My ends are so dry :-(

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Sholapie

Bibliophile that's a shame, I hate it when a style flops. Can you do anything with it?


----------



## SuchaLady

Curly Nikki is on Dr. Oz saying relaxers are dangerous and destroy your hair *sigh*


----------



## Bibliophile

Sholapie said:


> Bibliophile that's a shame, I hate it when a style flops. Can you do anything with it?



Sholapie
Right now I have my hair in a giant cinnabun held with a hairstick. l will add DB Pumpkin seed conditioner + HBCO to my ends & wear twists tonight.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have to  figure out how to get my hair dry.  

I might have to buy a Pibbs... sigh.


----------



## Napp

I can't wait until I'm bsl so people will take my advice seriously.


----------



## Bibliophile

Napp said:


> I can't wait until I'm bsl so people will take my advice seriously.



Napp
They still won't take your advice seriously. Mark my words, your  progress will be attributed to having magical/Pegasus/unicorn “good hurr" instead of “good hair care practices".

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

I have been trying to figure out how to upload gif for the longest!!! And I finally figured it out. 

I know, I suck at technology


----------



## SpicyPisces

I'm glad I tried MHM, otherwise I would've never tried Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner or Giovanni's LA Natural Styling Gel. My hair loves them (especially when I use them together, as a leave in and gel  ) and they are now staples in my regimen.


----------



## DarkJoy

Really considering going back to being a straight hair natural full time.

Love crochets but the cornrows are murder on my edges. And leave out just breaks and requires too much manipulation to match with the extension since its a very fine 4c.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just realized, I really don't use conditioner after "washing my hair". I use deep conditioners.

If I use a conditioner its usually to prepoo with or cowash but using conditioner after washing my hair never happens.


----------



## Holla

Bibliophile said:


> Napp They still won't take your advice seriously. Mark my words, your  progress will be attributed to having magical/Pegasus/unicorn “good hurr" instead of “good hair care practices".  Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF



This is true. When I was BSL, folks kept saying I must be mixed, I had Indian in my family, my hair just grows fast, etc.... Everything other than the truth which is that I took care of my hair.  They don't want to believe in wash day preparations, getting rid of scissor happy stylists, moisturizing/sealing on a regular, etc.


----------



## SuchaLady

I need to quit playing and relax my hair. I don't feel like it and my stylist isn't going to do it


----------



## Bun Mistress

My rollset was a fail today. I didnt let my hair dry enough apparently had to flat iron tlwyen I got home


----------



## Bun Mistress

Also I havent hennaed all year. It shows.


----------



## Bibliophile

Holla said:


> This is true. When I was BSL, folks kept saying I must be mixed, I had Indian in my family, my hair just grows fast, etc.... Everything other than the truth which is that I took care of my hair.  They don't want to believe in wash day preparations, getting rid of scissor happy stylists, moisturizing/sealing on a regular, etc.



Darn it... I need a #PREACH gif stat!

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Napp

There will always be a good hair/bad hair divide.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I put my review up on  my tumblr about the Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair Deep Conditioner. Check it out ! Also  a random length check!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I remember 12th grade year when it kept raining and every girl in every nationality hair looked a mess, hilarious.  Frizz galore!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Bibliophile said:


> Darn it... I need a #PREACH gif stat!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF



Here you go Bibliophile


----------



## soulglo

i need to take out my twist extensions bad. i just don't feel like doing a twist out. i guess i'll definitely get my hair done this weekend


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I hope someone told you in your direct messages that the label you posted has misspelled words. I don't want to seem mean,  LOL.

I don't care how good your products sound, I will never hit checkout. Almost 2 years into the game and you're still learning.. thats fine but  I will not come up off of my little change.


----------



## divachyk

shawnyblazes misspellings are embarrassing. I've had several on my blog and I cringe when I run across them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

divachyk said:


> shawnyblazes misspellings are embarrassing. I've had several on my blog and I cringe when I run across them.


  likewise but we aren't selling goods lolol.


----------



## CurliDiva

Since I've ps (wig guru) for so long my real hair is this "mystical legend" within my family - I overheard my niece whispering to someone that my hair is down my back. In truth, I'm still struggling to reach full APL after a recent major set back! :/ 

Now I'm embarrassed to wear it out, since others are convinced that my hair must be really LONG by now!


----------



## divachyk

true shawnyblazes


----------



## Napp

OMG OMG OMG I straightened a piece of my hair and it is just touching APL!

I managed to grow out my set back cut in a really short time. I can't wait to straighten my whole head and see where its at.


----------



## bosswitch

Does Edge control make your edges crispy/crunchy? I'm digging the look laid down edges give...thinking of buying some


----------



## Evolving78

Deep conditioner or gym membership? I could just work out at home one more month, right? I am so ready to hit the finish checkout button


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shawnyblazes misspellings are embarrassing. I've had several on my blog and I cringe when I run across them.


  I don't care, I love reading it!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

DarkJoy said:


> Really considering going back to being a straight hair natural full time.
> 
> Love crochets but the cornrows are murder on my edges. And leave out just breaks and requires too much manipulation to match with the extension since its a very fine 4c.



Tips...if you can share! I never could get my natural hair strait!  Transitioning back to natural because my hair is more healthy, but PS kill my edges!


----------



## ImanAdero

Trying to not pull the trigger on buying a new leave in and which one to buy.

KKNT, SSI, SM shea butter Detangler...

Uggghhhhh. 

Still need to be good and not buy anything!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I really need to decide if I'm going to texlax in three weeks or color. I hair is still manageable at 21 weeks post. sigh decisions...


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I'm so tired of wearing this ratchet wig. I'm going to try to work with it in the morning to make it look better on me. I'm getting a twistout out Saturday. I'm so ready for my own hair again!


----------



## spellinto

- delete -


----------



## Mmfood

Lilmama1011 said:


> Deep conditioning now. Hopefully my hot head heating cap will be here by next week so I don't have to be under a dryet. And even on a happier note I get my hair steamer!



The hot head cap is convenient and effective. You will love it!


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> I don't care, I love reading it!



:blowkiss: oh my gosh, thank you shortdub78, that seriously made my night!



Mmfood said:


> The hot head cap is convenient and effective. You will love it!



I love mine too Mmfood...I think you'll be pleased Lilmama1011.


----------



## spellinto

Almost out of NTM mask but don't feel like repurchasing.  Wondering if I can use my Hair One as a DC.  You can do it with Wen, and Hair One is a cheaper copy of that so...it should work as a DC too, right?  That would be great because my hair absolutely loves the stuff


----------



## Bibliophile

I wish I could get my hands on Silk2 Moistec conditioner. 
It was perfect: reasonably priced, Black-owned, available in large sizes, easily absorbed with minimal heat, detangles, cone-free, left my hair soft, supple & moisturized for days.

No other conditioner performed like it.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty

I want to dye my hair in January to track my growth in 2015. I did it last year and the year before. The cool thing about dyeing it yearly is that I have ombre color towards the end of the year


----------



## Babygrowth

Every time I watch MoKnowsHair do a silk wrap I want to drop everything, buy those products, and set my hair instantly but I truly suck at it! I need to practice.


----------



## sweetpea7

Spent too much money in these Senegalese twist a to have to take them out around my edges. So irritated.


----------



## Guinan

My hair looks HAM today. I tried out again the devacurl light holding gel and foam and it made my hair look frizzy. Plus it left a sticky feeling on my hair. But I'm still wearing my hair out b/c I made a promise to stop using wigs as a clutch.


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm learning my hair likes coconut oil. When I put what I feel like is too much it looks and feels good.


----------



## Bibliophile

BranwenRosewood said:


> Here you go Bibliophile



OMG, her face. She's really in the moment :-D

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## overtherainbow

I did my first ”protein” DC in years now that my hair suddenly decided it loves protein. My hair felt so strong (I used the EVA NYC mask) and moisturized at the same time. I also washed my hair in sections for the first time in years and I'm a believer! I can't believe all this time I was too lazy to put my hair in sections. So much time was saved!


----------



## wannabelong

Not sure how I'm going to survive doing wash n go's during the Fall and Winter months.  Wetting my hair daily when it's chilly/cold outside is not the business.  I'll be glad when my hair grows long enough to do twistouts.


----------



## Babygrowth

I've got to go pull some things out of my tote. My Oyin BSP Elucence conditioner and who knows what else I've been forgetting about!


----------



## SuchaLady

About to go get some liters of beloved JOICO Moisture Recovery Balm


----------



## Vshanell

Mmfood said:


> The hot head cap is convenient and effective. You will love it!


 I'm in my hot head right now lol


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I kinda want to use my J. Monique Mud Wash today. But I want to use her clay mask too. Probably too much clay in one day right??


----------



## Prettymetty

I put a rinse on my hair today and it pretty much all rinsed out  I guess I should just switch to another brand. This is the second time that Beyond the Zone let me down. I don't get it, because when I was relaxed this was my favorite rinse.


----------



## Angelbean

It seems like my hair has turned against every conditioner I own, nothing provides slip anymore...I guess I will buy some new ones to try this weekend..


----------



## Evolving78

Angelbean said:


> It seems like my hair has turned against every conditioner I own, nothing provides slip anymore...I guess I will buy some new ones to try this weekend..


  have you clarified?


----------



## Evolving78

I don't know what to do! Texlax at 16 weeks, stretch until February, or stretch until April? It seems like the smart thing to do would be to texlax next month, and stretch for another 12-14 weeks. If I texlax next month, my hair will be stretched out enough to start bunning and go back to roller sets. So I think I will do that.


----------



## DarkJoy

Decided to ENJOY MY HAIR this month. All these rules for retention has made having hair a chore and burdensome. 

Aside from frying and dyeing it, me and these strands are gonna have fun and experiment with styles through Halloween. If that means cones, grease, wacky mousse oh well.  Then back on the wagon through New Year.


----------



## ckisland

I'm putting away the heat, along with the scissors, for the next few years. 

I will go from bald to WL in 3 years!!
I will go from bald to WL in 3 years!!!

I just have to not do anything stupid along the way


----------



## Guinan

Just retwisted my hair.

Btw... im tripping right now that the winner of project runway is a member here.


----------



## rileypak

No more overnight deep conditioning for me per the dermatologist


----------



## oneastrocurlie

oneastrocurlie said:


> I kinda want to use my J. Monique Mud Wash today. But I want to use her clay mask too. Probably too much clay in one day right??



Welp. I used both. My hair is actually pretty darn soft. Too soft perhaps lol


----------



## Holla

pelohello said:


> Just retwisted my hair.
> 
> Btw... im tripping right now that the winner of project runway is a member here.


 

pelohello ...Who????  Do they post often in the fashion forum?


----------



## Bun Mistress

I think I'm off sew-ins of a while. I took out my last weave last weekend.  My hair is nice and healthy, it much longer, will condition twice a week like I used to and go from there.


----------



## claud-uk

Holla said:


> pelohello ...Who????  Do they post often in the fashion forum?



Holla - creolefox


----------



## gabulldawg

Loving my hair again today!!!  I think the coconut oil is the trick.  When I put what I think is too much oil it looks great and it seems like it stretches my hair a little. Today I can really tell that my hair is growing.


----------



## Britt

Just gonna have a moment here....
I  LOVE  my natural hair. I really do. I could have easily done this years ago. Transitioning was a pain in the beginning but things got easier. My only regrets is a bit of the heat damage I incurred during my transition. Other than that, I do love my natural hair. I love the way it looks on me, I love the feel of it. I love the volume, and I can't imagine how much more fierce it will be when it grows out. I truly think my relaxed hair pales in comparison. Actually, that was the impetus to going natural. 
I love the versatility of my hair. I also love that if I want a straight look I can opt for a weave/clip ins/wig. As my hair gets longer I look forward to big blow outs with bantu knots, rod sets, and flexi rods. Me going natural has encouraged my mom to do the same, and she's enjoying her hair journey too


----------



## bosswitch

I need to get it together and be consistent with DC'ing my hair every week. My hair is such a dry, digusting mess right now


----------



## lux10023

ditto to everything you posted!!!!!

for the first time in forever i am wearing my natural hair out curly during the week while going to work---i wake up just a few mins early to make sure i am good but its not as hard as i thought it would be--i usually reserve my natural hair in its curly state for the wknds and throw on a wig during the week but

my hair had a 1:1 with me and stated i am tired of you covering me all the time I'm beautiful and awesome...my hair basically chin checked me into reality

love my hair--its big curls and awesome...i have been appreciating it---wearing it straightened but its time to embrace it in its natural curl pattern and all its glory!!!









Britt said:


> Just gonna have a moment here....
> I  LOVE  my natural hair. I really do. I could have easily done this years ago. Transitioning was a pain in the beginning but things got easier. My only regrets is a bit of the heat damage I incurred during my transition. Other than that, I do love my natural hair. I love the way it looks on me, I love the feel of it. I love the volume, and I can't imagine how much more fierce it will be when it grows out. I truly think my relaxed hair pales in comparison. Actually, that was the impetus to going natural.
> I love the versatility of my hair. I also love that if I want a straight look I can opt for a weave/clip ins/wig. As my hair gets longer I look forward to big blow outs with bantu knots, rod sets, and flexi rods. Me going natural has encouraged my mom to do the same, and she's enjoying her hair journey too


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair is so soft and fluffy today. I don't even need a pillow for my nap


----------



## SuchaLady

Okay so yesterday I finally went to buy some liters of Joico since I had been buying a regular sized bottles. I realized that the liters are the regular conditioner and not the Treatment Balm I have been using. Its looking as if my treatment balm doesnt come in a liter size. 

This seems to be the biggest size the balm comes in.


----------



## SuchaLady

Where is my boo sharifeh? We need to have e-BFF time


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

I just finished reading the curly girl book.. I'm low key wondering if this would really work on type 4b/c hair.. Seems like a lot of manipulation.


----------



## kikisf

When am I going stop bandwagoning OPR (other people's regime). I lost so much hair today I want to cry.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hey ladies, I'm a long time lurker lol. I found a way to blow-dry my hair with no shed hair(I'm texlaxed by the way). I'm ecstatic! Lol, I used the Smooth n Shine foaming wrap lotion in the pink bottle, and my Yellowbird dryer. I use it on semi-damp hair that's parted in 6 braided sections (since I have a big head and some fairly thick hair), and each section was parted into one or two subsections. So I'd blow-dry on cool, then very hot, then cool again. I'm telling you ladies, I lost more hair combing, then actually blow-drying lol. I put in mini-braids a day later. I've been absolutely horrid to my hair this year, so I'm trying to make it up to Sybil (my hair lol).


----------



## Sholapie

I love twist and lock gel or lock and twist, I can never remember


----------



## SlimPickinz

Oh my goodness. I forgot to tell y'all I saw a man with blue, purple and grey kinky twists. I was so confused. I wish I could have snapped a pic.


----------



## SuchaLady

Well today is the day I get my relaxer. *pours out conditioner for my waves, kinks, and curls*


----------



## PlainJane

SuchaLady said:


> Well today is the day I get my relaxer. *pours out conditioner for my waves, kinks, and curls*


R u sure? You've come so far


----------



## SuchaLady

PlainJane said:


> R u sure? You've come so far



I know  but I don't enjoy my hair anymore. Truth be told I'm rather mean to her now because ignoring it is easier than wash day   I'm positive I'm will go natural later but now isn't the time. I may change my mind by the time of my appointment.


----------



## Britt

lux10023 said:


> ditto to everything you posted!!!!!
> 
> for the first time in forever i am wearing my natural hair out curly during the week while going to work---i wake up just a few mins early to make sure i am good but its not as hard as i thought it would be--i usually reserve my natural hair in its curly state for the wknds and throw on a wig during the week but
> 
> my hair had a 1:1 with me and stated i am tired of you covering me all the time I'm beautiful and awesome...my hair basically chin checked me into reality
> 
> love my hair--its big curls and awesome...i have been appreciating it---wearing it straightened but its time to embrace it in its natural curl pattern and all its glory!!!


 
lux10023 you betta rock it !!!!!! But I'm curious about your straight wigs... PM me about your wigs, I have a few questions lol.


----------



## naija24

I'm gonna big chop in December at 6 months post


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SlimPickinz said:


> Oh my goodness. I forgot to tell y'all I saw a man with blue, purple and grey kinky twists. I was so confused. I wish I could have snapped a pic.



Well, that is something. Why those colors though? At least he could've used them as an accent color.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SuchaLady said:


> I know  but I don't enjoy my hair anymore. Truth be told I'm rather mean to her now because ignoring it is easier than wash day   I'm positive I'm will go natural later but now isn't the time. I may change my mind by the time of my appointment.



Wow, that was me exactly! Are we twins?
I was so mean to my hair, I'm surprised I have any left on my head. I've tried the Beautiful Textures TMS, then some time later, I bleached it, but just the top part, then 2 weeks later, I texlaxed it (I know, I said I was a bad girl lol). I still have a lot of texture left, and I flip-flop between wanting less texture and keeping the texture I have already. I figure with this handy-dandy blow-dry method I happen to discover, and these mini-braids, Sybil(my hair) and I have hugged and made-up lol. I'm of the mind, if it doesn't work for you any more, it's time to move on.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don't have any thing to add, but your doggies are soo adorable.


----------



## Prettymetty

8 days until I get my hair blown out and trimmed


----------



## lux10023

sent you a pm 




Britt said:


> lux10023 you betta rock it !!!!!! But I'm curious about your straight wigs... PM me about your wigs, I have a few questions lol.


----------



## Guinan

I'm about 90% sure that I will be installing some curl formers in my hair this weekend. They are a great PS while I'm working on me fitness


----------



## PlainJane

SuchaLady said:


> I know  but I don't enjoy my hair anymore. Truth be told I'm rather mean to her now because ignoring it is easier than wash day   I'm positive I'm will go natural later but now isn't the time. I may change my mind by the time of my appointment.


I completely understand. The first time I tried to transition I just kept getting sew ins...so when I finally took the sew ins out I realized that I didn't have the time, patience, or resources to figure the whole natural thing out so I relaxed a week later. And back then I didn't care about being natural I was just doing it for no reason. I'm more committed this time around because the state of my relaxed hair basically forced me to transition. 

However, looking back I wish I would've kept going because that was over 3 years ago and I would've been fully natural by now lol.


----------



## Evolving78

PlainJane said:


> I completely understand. The first time I tried to transition I just kept getting sew ins...so when I finally took the sew ins out I realized that I didn't have the time, patience, or resources to figure the whole natural thing out so I relaxed a week later. And back then I didn't care about being natural I was just doing it for no reason. I'm more committed this time around because the state of my relaxed hair basically forced me to transition.  However, looking back I wish I would've kept going because that was over 3 years ago and I would've been fully natural by now lol.


  I don't know what I want to do. I love relaxed hair, but due to my recklessness, I have jacked my hair up. Now I'm trying to decide if I want continue the relaxed road. I love showing length, I'm not fond of shrinkage. And being a straight hair natural is a lot of work! I'm only 12 weeks post right now.


----------



## SuchaLady

PlainJane said:


> I completely understand. The first time I tried to transition I just kept getting sew ins...so when I finally took the sew ins out I realized that I didn't have the time, patience, or resources to figure the whole natural thing out so I relaxed a week later. And back then I didn't care about being natural I was just doing it for no reason. I'm more committed this time around because the state of my relaxed hair basically forced me to transition.  However, looking back I wish I would've kept going because that was over 3 years ago and I would've been fully natural by now lol.


 
That's what I fear(ed) the most. Going natural later down the line and thinking of all the hair I relaxed in the past  I love my texture though. It's sooooo pretty  Maybe I'll try again in my 30s? Who knows.


----------



## Evolving78

Crazy talk. I'm sticking to the creamy crack. Once I reach WL, then I may try out transitioning. So 4 more weeks to go until my next relaxer.


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78 said:


> Crazy talk. I'm sticking to the creamy crack. Once I reach WL, then I may try out transitioning. So 4 more weeks to go until my next relaxer.


 
LMAO

I probably will be heading back to the creamy creamy once I get this color bug out of me..


----------



## Prettymetty

Amazon just delivered my purple flexirods, Chi Keratin mist and biotin pills. I haven't used Chi Keratin in years, but I am a big fan of that line.


----------



## sgold04

I've had crochet braids for 3 out if the last 4 months, im taking this current set out in the next 2 weeks or so. I'm not sure if I will flat iron (haven't straightened since December 2013), get another set of crochet braids, or wear chunky twists/twist outs until around thanksgiving. I will definitely straighten for the holidays. Since I'm new to crochet braids, I want to straighten my hair to see if it's holding up well, I think my stylist is a little willy-nilly when adding the hair in, and I can assess damage easier when my hair is straight, plus I'm eager for an accurate length check....but I need to workout hardcore until the holidays, and that won't happen with straight hair. Ugh, decisions!


----------



## Rocky91

i'm tickled by the dramatic difference in my attitude towards my hair now vs. like 2 years ago when i was still excited
back then i'd be like yay, friday night, hair time! prepoo, 1 hr DC, then some elaborate style like a flexirod set or whatever.

now i'm under the dryer DC'ing like i'm tired of this already and i just got under 5 minutes ago. after this i'm contemplating a bun because i'm over it  i have no patience anymore.
i have this hazy goal of WL in mind just to see if i can…hopefully this benign neglect will take me there.


----------



## ms.tatiana

My ends are raggedy, after my press tomorrow I'll clip my ends... It's dead hair but I hate to let it go plus I'll be back in a weave next Saturday but I'll still need to cut it. I'm happy my edges are looking a lot better.


----------



## SuchaLady

Dinner party tonight; sitting in the nail salon in rollers


----------



## fatimablush

i was trying to mold my hair in the direction i want it to grow. using the clippers and  and styling it like some of my styles i have saved on my pintrest...and i just realized i don't have enough hair..i hate being a slow grower.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I think I'm off weave for a while.  I missed my scalp.


----------



## Mmfood

Im really considering big chopping tonight.


----------



## Lilmama1011

With that coconut milk protein treatment I definitely see a difference in my hair. I lost less hair before detangling before my wash and after my wash. Yay! 



Excuse the tissue I was wiping up product while detangling my hair



And this is after co washing and detangling under running water. I usually lose more hair than this. Not a lot of hair but more hair than this. Hmmmm, got me thinking.  Oh yeah my toilet isn't dirty,  we have hard water here and that's a permanent stain so don't go cursing me out lol


----------



## Babygrowth

Lilmama1011 what treatment?  I love coconut milk!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Babygrowth said:


> Lilmama1011 what treatment?  I love coconut milk!



Coconut milk, honey and one egg Babygrowth


----------



## divachyk

ms.tatiana said:


> My ends are raggedy, after my press tomorrow I'll clip my ends... It's dead hair but I hate to let it go plus I'll be back in a weave next Saturday but I'll still need to cut it. I'm happy my edges are looking a lot better.



ms.tatiana, do you just snip the ends or actually do a cut?


----------



## ms.tatiana

washed and let air dry over night


----------



## ms.tatiana

divachyk said:


> ms.tatiana, do you just snip the ends or actually do a cut?


    went to the beauty supply and didn't buy any scissors and then found out I was going out and just put it in a ponytail but now people have flaked so I'm headed to a CVS to get some trimming scissors       But as you can see this hair needs a good trim


----------



## Babygrowth

Lilmama1011 said:


> Coconut milk, honey and one egg Babygrowth



Yummy! I will try it.


----------



## Guinan

I found the next color that I want to dye my hair. It's light burgundy blond. The exact same color as the utuber moknowshair. I LOVE that color. I think I'll color my hair sometime in Nov/Dec. I'm going to keep the back of my hair jet black and just color the front red.


----------



## Sholapie

Thank goodness for diagonal parts! just when I thought my low density head would never have wearable twists. what a difference a little sideways parting makes


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I love my hair! It's so thick and it's growing. I need to detangle, deep condition, and set it though.


----------



## krissyhair

Every day from now on I can say that my hair is longer than it's ever been in my whole life.


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair was a hit last night. Everyone was telling me how healthy, long, and strong it looked! Yes. :reddancer:


----------



## Lissa0821

I am going to start doing my nightly scalp massages again.


----------



## Babygrowth

I had a dream I got weave checked and had thick luscious long burgundy hair with platinum blonde chunks in the front! Lol! I will take all that minus the blonde!


----------



## Angelbean

It seems like more ladies that were natural are getting relaxed again...and I think its great because there is so much info on how to better care for chemically treated hair and the relaxers now are not as harsh which is a plus!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I have been getting a lot of hair compliments from white people in the last few months whenever my hair is out.


----------



## PlainJane

I've been on this board for years and I can't believe this is the first time I've tried shea butter. Where have I been? I love it.


----------



## Victoria44

My aloe Vera juice went bad so I had none to use for my cowash this weekend. My hair felt so dry while applying my leave in. I hope it's not crispy tomorrow. It'll be up in a bun anyway.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I called myself doing a pin up style and like usual it did not turn out the way I want it. I don't have that roll look because I put the soft rollers in and went to sleep leaving dents. I did  the back in two ponytails which turned out to look nice. It was suppose to be in a roll in two ponytails which even with the dents is fine. But the front!   I look like Johnny bravo because it's rolled under and forward lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

This is how the back came out. The front I'm not show I yal lol. Just look at Johnny bravo and that's how the front sticks out. This sucks because I'm about to go out and eat and I don't know what to do.  SO is going to be like wtf lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

My mom and sis said they liked it....


----------



## Lilmama1011

I will put it on my tumblr


----------



## Angelbean

Lilmama1011 said:


> This is how the back came out. The front I'm not show I yal lol. Just look at Johnny bravo and that's how the front sticks out. This sucks because I'm about to go out and eat and I don't know what to do.  SO is going to be like wtf lol
> 
> View attachment 280425
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280427



I love this style you did a great job! This is one of  my go to styles in the summer time!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

SO just asked me was I keeping my hair like that smh. I'm like I can put it in a banana clip. Then he is like no, it's different,  your cute so you can wear it


----------



## Lilmama1011

Front view


----------



## divachyk

Think I might have finally figured out how to properly tension blow dry.


----------



## missyrayne19

Been doing ponytail rollersets the last few weeks and while I'm faster at setting my hair, drying time ain't no joke. I have to tack on an extra 15-30 minutes and that's the laaaaast thing I wanna do  That and it takes longer to flat iron my roots out because I have to do smaller section as opposed to the pre-parted sections I already have with a traditional set. Pretty sure I'm gonna do it the old fashioned way next wash day. Tired of all the extra with these pony sets, even though my results are faaaaabulous  Post pics when I'm done


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I love my hair! It's so thick and it's growing. I need to detangle, deep condition, and set it though.



Deep conditioned and braided. I gave up on detangling so I still have some tangles in my hair from my twists ugh. I kept the twists in far too long. It's time to start calendaring my regimen so that doesn't happen again.


----------



## PlainJane

Where can I purchase a very gentle/soft brush? I'm so tempted to just buy one of those baby brushes...
I just need it for smoothing.


----------



## Raine054

I really want to try the new KeraCare natural textures deep moisturizing masque. My hair loved the honey shea co wash but I still have 50 bottles of other stuff to use before I will allow myself to buy more. *Sigh*


----------



## spellinto

I left my hair super dry for about 3 days.  Thank God for gel & protective styles until I can condition again!


----------



## SuchaLady

I need to find a weave texture that blends with my real hair with minimum effort.


----------



## GettingKinky

I preserved my flat iron for 17 days. It felt so good to wash my hair this morning.


----------



## Babygrowth

I need to do my hair. I can't keep walking around with a scarf on. I'm 7 months post and I don't feel like doing it. This ish is thick! Idk what to do. Wig, crochet braids or relax? blah...


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I got a piece of glass stuck in my foot and the world stopped. I haven't blogged or recorded and I still have rods in my hair from Weds.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Ms. Tiki said:


> I got a piece of glass stuck in my foot and the world stopped. I haven't blogged or recorded and I still have rods in my hair from Weds.



Omg no. I act like a baby when I get cut and splinters


----------



## ckisland

Ms. Tiki said:


> I got a piece of glass stuck in my foot and the world stopped. I haven't blogged or recorded and I still have rods in my hair from Weds.



That sucks!! I hope you get better soon


----------



## divachyk

Feel better Ms. Tiki


----------



## krissyhair

I'm so vain. Supposed to be reading but instead thinking about hair.


----------



## fasika

I'm really liking the grapeseed oil. My hair feels soft, moisturized and looks shiny. Additionally, it seems like I have way fewer flyaways - the hair seems to just lay down better.


----------



## Sholapie

I can't wait to try out a new (for me) trimming method. I will put my hair into mini twists and snip off the tapered/ssk/split/rough feeling ends as I go. This time around i'm going for *nice* ends


----------



## SuchaLady

2015 will be salon quality products only. With a sprinkle of Aubrey and CON here and there. Mainly because I hoarded HSR before they changed the formula


----------



## Vshanell

My hair is doing soooooo much better since summer has ended!!!! I was at my wits end. My hair was so dry. Now it's back to normal and my wng's are holding up so much longer. I have no idea what it is about summer that makes my hair dry as a bone. I have no problems in winter.


----------



## s2fast4ya

Pokahontas said:


> My hair is doing soooooo much better since summer has ended!!!! I was at my wits end. My hair was so dry. Now it's back to normal and my wng's are holding up so much longer. I have no idea what it is about summer that makes my hair dry as a bone. I have no problems in winter.




Same here. DD's hair was progressing nicely last winter and spring, then summer hit and nothing worked. dry hair all summer, frizzy twists, ssks. nothing worked. I was so frustrated. fall is here and its back to behaving and acting normal. twist outs are back to lasting 4-5 days. no frizz and her hair moisture levels are back to wear they should be.  Couldnt be happier.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

There really are people who do not understand people of color can have curly hair.  I know some people get offended and whatnot when someone questions them but my neighbor who I loved dearly was so perplexed at my hair freshly done.

She really thought I braided my hair then took it out. If it was some random person, she would have never been that close but she literally was 2 inches from my head in awe.

She said then said, how come my hair doesn't look like yours and I'm half Puerto Rican.  Honestly I wasn't offended at all because, she really doesn't know. I explained about what gel I used and not using the comb.  I could see the wheels turning.

Lots of folks have this idea that natural hair is only fros or locs. Well, it certainly was interesting and kind of hilarious to see her face.


----------



## Victoria44

Getting my hair straightened and cut in exactly 2 weeks! Im half scared, half excited but it really needs to be done. Idk if it's the length that's weighing my hair down or the shape, but I can't get the volume that I used to and it doesn't shape my face nicely.  I think I might just keep maintaining medium length hair if I end up liking this cut 

Here's a braid out from this past summer compared to 2 springs ago


----------



## Lilmama1011

Victoria44 said:


> Getting my hair straightened and cut in exactly 2 weeks! Im half scared, half excited but it really needs to be done. Idk if it's the length that's weighing my hair down or the shape, but I can't get the volume that I used to and it doesn't shape my face nicely.  I think I might just keep maintaining medium length hair if I end up liking this cut
> 
> Here's a braid out from this past summer compared to 2 springs ago



Girl please, your hair is gorgeous! You hair is waaay longer and the weight is pulling it down.


----------



## Victoria44

Lilmama1011 said:


> Girl please, your hair is gorgeous! You hair is waaay longer and the weight is pulling it down.



Thank you! I'm not feeling the weighed down look. I'm hoping the stylist can just give me layers and that will make it easier to get volume again when I style it.


----------



## faithVA

Victoria44 said:


> Thank you! I'm not feeling the weighed down look. I'm hoping the stylist can just give me layers and that will make it easier to get volume again when I style it.



It's beautiful either way. I hope to have your problems one day


----------



## Victoria44

faithVA said:


> It's beautiful either way. I hope to have your problems one day



Aw, thank you! Hopefully your hair journey continues smoothly with no problems.


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> Victoria44;20689229[/USER]]Aw, thank you! Hopefully your hair journey continues smoothly with no problems.



Please show us your new cut. I know it will be very pretty.


----------



## Saludable84

Victoria44 said:


> Getting my hair straightened and cut in exactly 2 weeks! Im half scared, half excited but it really needs to be done. Idk if it's the length that's weighing my hair down or the shape, but I can't get the volume that I used to and it doesn't shape my face nicely.  I think I might just keep maintaining medium length hair if I end up liking this cut  Here's a braid out from this past summer compared to 2 springs ago



Beautiful!

It's probably the length. Usually longer hair weighs more so it's by giving you the look you like or were used to for a while. If you like the volume you may want to cut or you can do braid outs and roll the braid on a Flexi rod so that it adds more volume.


----------



## Bibliophile

Ms. Tiki said:


> I got a piece of glass stuck in my foot and the world stopped. I haven't blogged or recorded and I still have rods in my hair from Weds.



OMG that's painful...Hope you're feeling better.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Victoria44

Saludable84 said:


> Beautiful!  It's probably the length. Usually longer hair weighs more so it's by giving you the look you like or were used to for a while. If you like the volume you may want to cut or you can do braid outs and roll the braid on a Flexi rod so that it adds more volume.



Thank you!  I don't know why I didn't consider Flexi rods. I will experiment with that within these next few weeks, and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have gotten a couple of goodies for my hair. I need to stop because I'm starting to be a pj again. I don't need anymore conditioners anymore this year. I will review them as I use them. I got a new shampoo which I think SO wanted more than me because I'm scared of shampoo but it does look interesting,  a cleansing conditioner, two conditioners,  and a leave in. One conditioner I used before but hopefully it still works. I also got a liquid multi vitamin from gnc and a couple of headbands. I will show what I got on tumblr either today or tomorrow and review them as I use them


----------



## whiteoleander91

Saludable84 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> It's probably the length. Usually longer hair weighs more so it's by giving you the look you like or were used to for a while. If you like the volume you may want to cut or you can do braid outs and roll the braid on a Flexi rod so that it adds more volume.



Saludable84 your hair in your avatar  it looks so soft


----------



## Lilmama1011

I can't believe that my steamer or my hat head conditioning cap isn't here. I don't think they even put shipped yet. SO said he should of ordered straight off Amazon. Then on top of that I don't know what steamer he actually got. You know how you search for a certain name brand and it takes you to something similar and it's not the same one.  I think that is what happen to him. So I'm waiting on a steamer I might end up sending back! And then waiting longer to get refunded smh


----------



## Prettymetty

I was just at dinner with my bosses and my GM was like "Who does your hair?" I was all proud, because the answer was a simple "me". I should probably go to beauty school and really learn how to do everything. I can do the basics, but I want to learn how to mix hair colors and get fancy


----------



## nappystorm

Hey, ladies


----------



## Rocky91

Sitting under the dryer with a braid and curl set. I bed this mug to be near dry in 30 mins.

I used to love these on my longer hair, I'm curious about the look on my short hair (touching SL but mainly neck length)


----------



## Lilmama1011

So I just found out I have thyroid problems which has to do with my hormones. He asked was I having a heavy period or hair falling out and the answer was no. I think I get regular shedding unless my daily shedding is suppose to be like only ten hairs. I had a very light period and sometimes skip weeks.  If someone has a natural remedy please help me.  I have already health problems and don't want to take all these pills.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I did some research, it is perfectly treatable for most and some don't have to take the pill again ever whew,  I hope I fit into that category.  And i think because I take my vitamin gummies and take care of my hair overall,  I think that drastically helped


----------



## Rocky91

I think I notice a returned trend in the natural hair community to curl pattern fever with the maximum hydration method.
For a while there it looked like we were more concerned with nice sets and big hair: twistouts, braidouts, flexi rods. Now it looks like we're back to the curl defining.


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty

Was thinking about buying a portable hooded dryer but, upon Google searching, have found they look flimsy and complicated. Don't know now.


----------



## Guinan

Rocky91 said:


> I think I notice a returned trend in the natural hair community to curl pattern fever with the maximum hydration method.
> For a while there it looked like we were more concerned with nice sets and big hair: twistouts, braidouts, flexi rods. Now it looks like we're back to the curl defining.


 
That's not the whole purpose of the MHM. The method primarily promotes moisture. One of the benefits of the method is that you can acheive better curl definition. 

I follow this method primarily b/c my hair does not hold moisture and prior to this method I had issues with my hair being dry. I really dont see anything wrong with anyone wanting to see their curls without frizz.

I think curls are beautiful regardless of the curl pattern. I dont see this as an obsession, I see it as a revelation. 

But to each their own.


----------



## Evolving78

I haven't flat ironed my hair yet. I may do it late night. Gotta return some stuff, get some more conditioner and castor oil. I saw a wig that I gotta have.


----------



## faithVA

I went to a sports medicine specialist to work on my back. I was cool with the knees and elbows in my back and the massage my neck. But then he started massaging my head and running his fingers from the bottom of my flat twist to the top  It was supposed to be relaxing but all I could think of is Man, you are making my twist frizzy. 

My back felt better but I had hair sticking up all kinds of ways.


----------



## PlainJane

All this porosity talk on the board, and I still can't figure out if I'm high or low po!


----------



## divachyk

PlainJane, does your hair float or sink when you place clean, shed hairs in a cup of water?


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> I haven't flat ironed my hair yet. I may do it late night. Gotta return some stuff, get some more conditioner and castor oil. I saw a wig that I gotta have.


 got my conditioner and oil. Now I'm on wig alert! Can't wait to see my boo tomorrow! Trying to get cute for him. I wonder if I should flat iron tonight or in the morning?


----------



## ckisland

My hair is so soft!!! I'm very happy with my cheap products . Next time I'm at the store I will pick up another Suave condish, just one with no protein in it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

ckisland said:


> My hair is so soft!!! I'm very happy with my cheap products . Next time I'm at the store I will pick up another Suave condish, just one with no protein in it.



Girl yes. They have the big one with a pump for 2.50. I like the almond conditioner ckisland


----------



## ckisland

Lilmama1011 said:


> Girl yes. They have the big one with a pump for 2.50. I like the almond conditioner ckisland



I tried that Shea Almond whatever one, and my hair was not pleased!!!  My hair is so finicky about shea butter. I have my eye on the macadamia oil condish, and the Moroccan oil hair mask !! The macadamia one is supposed to have 10x the moisture


----------



## Lilmama1011

ckisland said:


> I tried that Shea Almond whatever one, and my hair was not pleased!!!  My hair is so finicky about shea butter. I have my eye on the macadamia oil condish, and the Moroccan oil hair mask !! The macadamia one is supposed to have 10x the moisture



I will check that one out! ckisland but seriously I need to slow down, I'm becoming a product junkie again


----------



## ckisland

Lilmama1011 said:


> I will check that one out! ckisland but seriously I need to slow down, I'm becoming a product junkie again



You and me both!!! I'm in danger of becoming a cheap product junkie 

I really really really need there to be a SL/APL 2015 challenge!!!! I can wait for the challenges for the new year to pop up


----------



## ms.tatiana

I cut a lot of dead ends and I still don't feel like it was enough, I get a weave in Saturday morning maybe for that wash I'll cut some more


----------



## Babygrowth

I can't believe it took me 6 hours just to cornrow my hair! I still have to crochet the hair in! Ugh!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Babygrowth said:


> I can't believe it took me 6 hours just to cornrow my hair! I still have to crochet the hair in! Ugh!



wth........


----------



## lenu80

Babygrowth said:


> I can't believe it took me 6 hours just to cornrow my hair! I still have to crochet the hair in! Ugh!



Reason why I rather have someone install my crotchet takes too much time.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I want my steamer! !!


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I'm going to make the switch from semi permanent to demi permanent. I just got my hair colored 2 weeks ago and the greys are already showing big time.


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> I can't believe it took me 6 hours just to cornrow my hair! I still have to crochet the hair in! Ugh!


  that's why I decided to texlax. I finished braiding my hair, got started with the crocheting and felt it was some bs. I wasn't about that life anymore! Lol hope yours turns out good!


----------



## tolly

I have gone the cycle of BC, grow for 18months, relaxe for 6month, then BC, this is my third round.......looks promising that my regimen is now simplified, well, its about 4months into this cycle, I will wait till 2years has past before I conclude that I stay natural for keeps. third time is the charm, isn't it?


----------



## melisandre

Why did I dream my hair was hip length stretched ?  I was certainly disappointed when I woke up, despite the fact I don't want anything longer than waist length irl.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

A wig or makeup? I need some clothes... This month is messed up for me and November! Wish I could just splurge on myself.


----------



## GettingKinky

The scarf method rocks!  I need to do this every morning.


----------



## Mmfood

i washed and deep conditioned then rollerset using the ponytail method for 11 months post new growth. It came out okay but it hurt to sleep in and air drying takes forever so ill use that style sparingly. On another note i have sworn off biotin since it broke me out again. Id rather have my hair growing at its natural pace than try to speed it up at the price of bad looking skin.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

My wigs just came in the mail..woot woot, just in time for the festival this weekend!


----------



## Babygrowth

Lilmama1011 said:


> wth........





lenu80 said:


> Reason why I rather have someone install my crotchet takes too much time.





shortdub78 said:


> that's why I decided to texlax. I finished braiding my hair, got started with the crocheting and felt it was some bs. I wasn't about that life anymore! Lol hope yours turns out good!



I didn't feel like blowdrying this hair so it airdried and got tangly at the roots so I has to part with my fingers then moisturize then part with the comb. Pause to breastfeed, pause to eat, pause to play with my son. OMG if only I had a remote to pause everything so I could finish faster!


----------



## divachyk

Lol at the pauses Babygrowth


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> I didn't feel like blowdrying this hair so it airdried and got tangly at the roots so I has to part with my fingers then moisturize then part with the comb. Pause to breastfeed, pause to eat, pause to play with my son. OMG if only I had a remote to pause everything so I could finish faster!


  exactly! There was no way I was going to finish in a timely manner! I don't have the time to play braid/beauty shop. I would have to lose the little sleep I get!


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Lol at the pauses Babygrowth



I know. Lol! It gets real!


----------



## Evolving78

I got some hair confidence again, but I'm not about to get cocky! I will wear my hair down today, then go back to my protective styling. I didn't get another mini flat iron, so I don't know what to do about my wig. I got another one, but she needs to be washed too. I guess I will wash her tomorrow


----------



## Evolving78

The creme of nature Eden repairing oil is so light. A little too light.. It maybe good for air drying, heat styling, and smoothing fly always. I can't wait for wash day again! I just feel like deep conditioning.


----------



## Lilmama1011

shortdub78 said:


> The creme of nature Eden repairing oil is so light. A little too light.. It maybe good for air drying, heat styling, and smoothing fly always. I can't wait for wash day again! I just feel like deep conditioning.



If it's that light, it might not smooth flyaways


----------



## Lilmama1011

I missed my package, I wonder which one came. Either way I won't be deep conditioning under my hard bonnet dryer this weekend!  But maybe I have to set my style with it, I'm not sleeping with a head full of perm rods.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have to pick up some perm rods so I can do a full head and put eye shadow on the ends for color like how mahogany curls did


----------



## Evolving78

Lilmama1011 said:


> If it's that light, it might not smooth flyaways


  on straighten hair.


----------



## OhTall1

I think I got a little bit of hair shade this morning.

I got some box braids done yesterday, and in the same conversation this morning was told by someone "They look painful" and "Were they actually done professionally or by a friend?" erplexed

But I was reassured that they still look cute.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

^How rude!

Last night while braiding my hair, I discover that my "bang" is BSL stretched! I definitely took a picture last night but somehow in my excitement I must have deleted it 

Instead here's a picture of my bun from last night


----------



## faithVA

YaniraNaturally said:


> ^How rude!
> 
> Last night while braiding my hair, I discover that my "bang" is BSL stretched! I definitely took a picture last night but somehow in my excitement I must have deleted it
> 
> Instead here's a picture of my bun from last night



Your bun is lovely


----------



## Lilmama1011

Putting pomade and eco styler was a terrible mistake. My hair looks like it has gunk on it and when you get close, you see  light flakes.  Triflin!


----------



## CrysMelis

For whatever reason I have so much coconut oil and never use it.  But every time I do I question why I don't use it.


----------



## rileypak

Starting to dig babassu oil more and more, despite its smell [hard for me to describe other than too neutral ].
Think I'll take the plunge and infuse a bit with some ayurvedic herbs.


----------



## Napp

I'm thinking about relaxing but I would miss my wash n go. I am looking for relaxer alternatives again...


----------



## MileHighDiva

Napp

Your braid in your avi is


----------



## Coilystep

Napp said:


> I'm thinking about relaxing but I would miss my wash n go. I am looking for relaxer alternatives again...


  aw Napp I hope you find an alternative. Have you thought about one of those straightening systems. At least with those I think you can still wash n go.


----------



## Napp

stephanie75miller said:


> aw Napp I hope you find an alternative. Have you thought about one of those straightening systems. At least with those I think you can still wash n go.



I loved the arosci but their website is down and I cannot order some. I'm thinking about sticking with my keratin treatments and straightening my hair. I was trying to go "au naturel" but its not working out.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm giving myself 6 months to reach APL and six more to reach bsb.


----------



## Babygrowth

Napp said:


> I'm thinking about relaxing but I would miss my wash n go. I am looking for relaxer alternatives again...



I love the way my texlaxed hair looks when wet. I could probably get away with a WNG if i tried.


----------



## ImanAdero

I have these french braids in... But I kinda want to take it down to do a length check lol.


----------



## lenu80

Tempted to flat iron my hair, it's been a year since I had it done. Decisions Decisions. ..


----------



## spellinto

My hair is begging to be washed and dc'd at this point


----------



## Prettymetty

My little Dominican lady has magical hands. She just gave me the best shampoo/scalp massage ever!! Now Im under the steamer with some Keracare Humecto. I hope it gives my hair lots of slip (fingers crossed)


----------



## Guinan

YaniraNaturally said:


> ^How rude!
> 
> Last night while braiding my hair, I discover that my "bang" is BSL stretched! I definitely took a picture last night but somehow in my excitement I must have deleted it
> 
> Instead here's a picture of my bun from last night



Your bun


----------



## Guinan

I saw napural85(sp) utube video on faux locs and she got me wanting to try them out. One of the main reasons I stopped with the braids was b/c the synthetic hair would irritate my scalp. But she suggest washing the hair in ACV prior to installing.


----------



## overtherainbow

Somehow I managed to wash, condition, detangle and set my hair in 18mins.  I combined a bunch of Naptural85 techniques and the Anthony Dickey WnG. I just let my twists down and it came out pretty good. It looks like a stretched WnG. Its not as polished as a twistout, but its still nice.  I'll try it again next week and if its a success, I'll detail everything in a post.


----------



## Angelbean

I can actually tell my hair is retaining length today...I am happy lol


----------



## CrysMelis

Angelbean said:


> I can actually tell my hair is retaining length today...I am happy lol


  isn't that the best feeling ever!


----------



## PlainJane

I tried suave clarifying shampoo and it is my new staple clarifying shampoo. I love how it is $1!


----------



## MsCarmenP

Prettymetty said:


> My little Dominican lady has magical hands. She just gave me the best shampoo/scalp massage ever!! Now Im under the steamer with some Keracare Humecto. I hope it gives my hair lots of slip (fingers crossed)



Prettymetty Don't those scalp massages be the best! If I had the money to waste, I'd go get my hair shampooed every week just for the wonderful scalp massage.


----------



## Saludable84

I need to go look into this keracare Humecto


----------



## bajandoc86

The 4c natural can't do **** around here without being informed she is aiming to be 'other'.


----------



## noname

How much should Hair stylists be tipped?


----------



## Guinan

noname said:


> How much should Hair stylists be tipped?


 
I used to tip mine's 10 bucks


----------



## Lilmama1011

PlainJane said:


> I tried suave clarifying shampoo and it is my new staple clarifying shampoo. I love how it is $1!



PlainJane are you relaxed or natural.  I have heard great things I think from sister with real hair.  But I'm scared of shampoos and tangling.  That's why I just stick with clarifying conditioners with no cobes6


----------



## noname

pelohello said:


> I used to tip mine's 10 bucks



Thanks. I was charged $50 and I tipped the stylist $7, but Afterwards I felt that maybe it was too little.


----------



## PlainJane

Lilmama1011 said:


> PlainJane are you relaxed or natural.  I have heard great things I think from sister with real hair.  But I'm scared of shampoos and tangling.  That's why I just stick with clarifying conditioners with no cobes6


I'm 10 months post. I don't move my hair around a lot when I clarify so I didn't experience any tangles. What clarifying conditioner do you use? Does it remove buildup?


----------



## SEMO

I need to break the habit of buying backups of non-staple products.


----------



## claud-uk

bajandoc86 said:


> The 4c natural can't do **** around here without being informed she is aiming to be 'other'.





this might get interesting


----------



## Lilmama1011

PlainJane said:


> I'm 10 months post. I don't move my hair around a lot when I clarify so I didn't experience any tangles. What clarifying conditioner do you use? Does it remove buildup?



Avalon organics. I was doing a trial test of just using that and then shampooing with c.o.n argan oil shampoo after.  It was fine.  But I got it at a discount and the original price is 10 something, and I really don't want to pay 11 dollars for that bottle


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just got a facial, laying on the cotton towel had my hair looking dry like cotton.  I came home and started immediately moisturizing and sealing lol.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair is seriously way stronger and sheds less since the treatment.  I'm doing a protein deep conditioner to as well and alternating hard protein with strictly moisture every week and see how that goes


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think that i have more growth than usual, I think


----------



## Saludable84

I hope they are giving Victoria on YouTube a few pennies on Amazon considering that they are now selling Kanechom and silicon mix as a package deal.


----------



## JaneBond007

Going to use 3% pharmacy peroxide on my hair to remove this demi-permanent black color.  I just am tired of it.  Anybody have experience doing this?


----------



## DarkJoy

JaneBond007 said:


> Going to use 3% pharmacy peroxide on my hair to remove this demi-permanent black color.  I just am tired of it.  Anybody have experience doing this?



No. But clay just recently removed all my indigo and some of the henna.  A years worth if indigo and about as much henna down the drain . Totally unintentional trying to do the mhm.

Might wanna try clay masks a few days.... no damage to my fine strands either.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

It feels weird being a member of this forum with short hair now and absolutely no desire to grow it out again.


----------



## Lilmama1011

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> It feels weird being a member of this forum with short hair now and absolutely no desire to grow it out again.



It's all about healthy hair


----------



## Saludable84

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> It feels weird being a member of this forum with short hair now and absolutely no desire to grow it out again.



Girl, it all about what you want. For as long as I e known my mother  her hair has never been past shoulder length. And that's not by accident. It's always been good.


----------



## Holla

I don't know what to call it but I snapped.  We were in the supermarket when I remembered that I needed to clarify so I went to get a bottle of VO5 clarifying poo.  The minute I heard, "But don't you already have bottles.....", I snapped!  In the aftermath, I felt a teeny bit bad lol. 

Being a product junkie ain't easy.


----------



## Evolving78

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> It feels weird being a member of this forum with short hair now and absolutely no desire to grow it out again.


  I have cut my hair completely off several times, gotten pixie cuts, bobs, etc.. It's about hair and what makes you feel good.


----------



## Holla

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> It feels weird being a member of this forum with short hair now and absolutely no desire to grow it out again.




Years ago when I first joined this forum (like '08), I remember seeing tons of pics of women with hair wayyyyyy down their backs. It seemed like everyone was on the journey to BSL and beyond.  So I jumped on it too and made it to BSL. Now, I don't see as many pics of hair checks in siggies, profile pics, etc. This board has changed. I am natchal now and don't feel the similar motivation to grow my hair to any long lengths.  This board has changed and it probably contributes to those feelings.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I cut my hair the year before last from hl. I wasn't planning on growing it back a second time. I'm changing my mind now and will likely go it at least mbl or wl. But I'm not as vocal about my progress this time around.


----------



## sunnieb

Interesting thoughts.

I still post pics, just not length check pics like when I first joined.

I do remember seeing length checks in almost every siggy back then.  I was one of them.


----------



## Napp

I am debating on being a heat straightened natural again or doing the "temporary" Brazilian relaxer  (not a bkt) I am gonna flat iron today


----------



## Nightingale

Napp said:


> I am debating on being a heat straightened natural again or doing the "temporary" Brazilian relaxer  (not a bkt) I am gonna flat iron today



Why? 

10 characters


----------



## spacetygrss

I've really enjoyed having my hair in twists the last couple of weeks. I'd been wearing my hair in buns and french braids for a few weeks. I washed and Dc'd today. Back to twists I go tomorrow.


----------



## Napp

Nightingale said:


> Why?
> 
> 10 characters



I like the ease of wearing my hair straight. Its no fuss no muss. I just unwrap and go in the morning.

 I dont think i will relax my whole head. I might just do the edges and flat iron the rest.

Also I just cant find a style i really like right now. Im in a hair rut at the moment.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Why do I keep torturing myself by reading that thread?! Like girl....just hush. Let me take my butt to sleep before I run through there and post a whole bunch of Tracee Ellis Ross pictures.


----------



## faithVA

lulu97 said:


> Why do I keep torturing myself by reading that thread?! Like girl....just hush. Let me take my butt to sleep before I run through there and post a whole bunch of Tracee Ellis Ross pictures.



Do it do it : lol


----------



## PJaye

^^^  Oh, no!  If you're egging her on, things must be really baaaaad.


----------



## faithVA

PJaye said:


> ^^^  Oh, no!  If you're egging her on, things must be really baaaaad.



No I'm just being silly. The thread really wasn't that bad especially for this board.


----------



## ms.tatiana

these vitamins for hair, skin, & nails must work because every 2 weeks when I get my nails & toes done, my toe nails are longer and must be cut lol. If only my hair was doing the same lol.


----------



## Guinan

I have finally decided to put faux locks in. I think I'll buy the hair on Friday and start them on Sat. I think I'll also cut my hair again. I want to get rid of the mullet and this one long piece on the side.

Dang you naputal85


----------



## Evolving78

ms.tatiana said:


> these vitamins for hair, skin, & nails must work because every 2 weeks when I get my nails & toes done, my toe nails are longer and must be cut lol. If only my hair was doing the same lol.


  what bits are you taking? That little princess in your avi is just a cupcake!


----------



## Evolving78

lulu97 said:


> Why do I keep torturing myself by reading that thread?! Like girl....just hush. Let me take my butt to sleep before I run through there and post a whole bunch of Tracee Ellis Ross pictures.


  what thread?


----------



## mz.rae

I really am strongly considering getting a relaxer after taking out these Senegalese twists. Frankly I am to the point where I hate natural hair!!! It's just not for me! I see all these gorgeous twist outs, braid outs, fros, etc and when I try them it ends up being nothing but fails and raggedy ends. At least when I was relaxed hair styles were consistent and I had consistent length retention. I'm to the point where I don't even feel like being bothered with my hair anymore, My natural hair journey is no where near as fun as my relaxed hair journey  was.


----------



## Guinan

mz.rae said:


> I really am strongly considering getting a relaxer after taking out these Senegalese twists. Frankly I am to the point where I hate natural hair!!! It's just not for me! I see all these gorgeous twist outs, braid outs, fros, etc and when I try them it ends up being nothing but fails and raggedy ends. At least when I was relaxed hair styles were consistent and I had consistent length retention. I'm to the point where I don't even feel like being bothered with my hair anymore, My natural hair journey is no where near as fun as my relaxed hair journey was.


 
((HUGS)). Do what makes you happy. I have had fun with both relaxed, texlaxed and now natural. I constantly go back and forth. Hair should be enjoyed and not a chore. If relaxed hair will make you happy, then I say go for it. 

If you dont mind me asking, what is it about your natural hair that you dont like?


----------



## Prettymetty

I hope I can maintain my thick healthy ends for a whole year. It will take a lot of effort on my part, but it is possible


----------



## divachyk

I must look HAM all other days because ppl are really head over heals for my wig today. Coworker compliments left and right.


----------



## mz.rae

pelohello said:


> ((HUGS)). Do what makes you happy. I have had fun with both relaxed, texlaxed and now natural. I constantly go back and forth. Hair should be enjoyed and not a chore. If relaxed hair will make you happy, then I say go for it.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, what is it about your natural hair that you dont like?



Thank you! And it's just everything about it is a chore. I dread wash days, but do them anyway because I don't want my hair to become a matted mess. When I do twist outs they look horrible, braid outs take forever to dry. And those two styles only last a day or two, I try to rebraid/twist but it seem to be too much manipulation. And wash and goes turn out all right, I just don't like the shrinkage and again it only looks good the first day as doing the pineapple doesn't help much. Not to mention my natural hair seems to be way more fragile than my relaxed hair was. I'm just all around frustrated with my hair it's jus not even funny.


----------



## Coilystep

mz.rae sorry you're having problems with your natural hair. If you do decide to relax just make sure your doing it as healthy as possible. Have you tried going to a salon that specializes in natural hair?  I know that is what helped me a lot.  When I was relaxed I never did my own hair so I went with philosophy that how would I ever be able to handle my natural hair when I never handled my relaxed hair. I feel that if I would have tried to do this with not assistance I would have been setting myself up for failure.


----------



## mz.rae

stephanie75miller said:


> mz.rae sorry you're having problems with your natural hair. If you do decide to relax just make sure your doing it as healthy as possible. Have you tried going to a salon that specializes in natural hair?  I know that is what helped me a lot.  When I was relaxed I never did my own hair so I went with philosophy that how would I ever be able to handle my natural hair when I never handled my relaxed hair. I feel that if I would have tried to do this with not assistance I would have been setting myself up for failure.



I'm not sure there are any natural hair salons in my area, most salons still cater to relaxed hair still.


----------



## Coilystep

mz.rae have you thought trying one of those smoothing systems. There seems to be several to choose from. Why did you stop relaxing?


----------



## Angelbean

So why did I ever stop using neutrogena deep recovery mask??!! That little thing is amazing an my local acne has it for $5 bucks *everyday price* I will be stocking up!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Any threads on braids that's still some what active? I thought the braid/twist/bun challenge would be the spot but thats braids and twists with just your hair.

I wanna chit chat with ladies with braids since I just got mine (after not having braids since I was 15) and I could use care an d styling advice other than YouTube

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## CrysMelis

stephanie75miller said:


> mz.rae have you thought trying one of those smoothing systems. There seems to be several to choose from. Why did you stop relaxing?



mz.rae I use Design Essentials Transitioning Mousse treatment and it has made the difference between me going back to the dark side.  Protein helps with definition as well.  Maybe a protein treatment will help your sets do what they need to.


----------



## mz.rae

stephanie75miller said:


> mz.rae have you thought trying one of those smoothing systems. There seems to be several to choose from. Why did you stop relaxing?





CrysMelis said:


> mz.rae I use Design Essentials Transitioning Mousse treatment and it has made the difference between me going back to the dark side.  Protein helps with definition as well.  Maybe a protein treatment will help your sets do what they need to.



Thank you! I'm going to have to try those out. Where do you purchase them from? And I stopped relaxing just to switch it up a bit and to see if I could obtain the same length retention results as a natural.


----------



## rileypak

I really need to inventory all my refrigerated hair products and start gifting/selling to make some room for incoming BF/SBS/CM stuff.
I don't want to be faced with my PJism though


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair wish list is outrageous


----------



## SlimPickinz

Angelbean said:


> So why did I ever stop using neutrogena deep recovery mask??!! That little thing is amazing an my local acne has it for $5 bucks *everyday price* I will be stocking up!!


I loved that thing when I first BC'd. Maybe I should revisit it


----------



## SlimPickinz

My hair is dirty but I need clean hair for Halloween. I'm wondering if curly hair will enhance my catsuit or will straight hair make it ultra sexy.


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> I really need to inventory all my refrigerated hair products and start gifting/selling to make some room for incoming BF/SBS/CM stuff. I don't want to be faced with my PJism though


   Me too. Problem is my birthday typically falls on  the week of Black Friday. This year I told myself I would not act up on BF.... But ummmm depending on the sales I will be getting stuff lol.


----------



## OhTall1

How often can you re-dip kanekalon hair?  I curled my ends of my box braids on Saturday, and they're already starting to look ratty, even though I sleep with a satin bonnet.  I think I want to straighten them this week.


----------



## Evolving78

I air dried my hair and no rough dry ends. I guess I will stick to using a serum. Plus, I mixed jojoba oil and jbco on my ends, edges, and crown. I plan on washing again Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Guinan

LaChaBla said:


> How often can you re-dip kanekalon hair?  I curled my ends of my box braids on Saturday, and they're already starting to look ratty, even though I sleep with a satin bonnet.  I think I want to straighten them this week.



I redip mines every two weeks, when i had braids


----------



## Evolving78

I'm ready for the APL challenge 2015! I'm just hyped up from having a great wash day!


----------



## Angelbean

I DC'd yesterday with neutrogena deep recovery mask and I can say my hair has Never felt this soft and silky after air drying the only other DC that gives these types of results is with curl junkie deep treatment


----------



## FollicleFanatic

I remembered too late why I don't use gel for my curlformer sets anymore smh. I've already sat under the dryer for an hour, that's all I can take. If this ish ain't dry when I get ready for bed oh well. It's only to stretch for buns for the week. 

OT:  Why do your curls always behave and be poppin right when you are doing a stretched style?


----------



## overtherainbow

Angelbean said:


> I DC'd yesterday with neutrogena deep recovery mask and I can say my hair has Never felt this soft and silky after air drying the only other DC that gives these types of results is with curl junkie deep treatment



Now the product junkie in me is tingling. Especially since that stuff is always on sale at Walgreen's with the rewards card. I've been eyeing that mask forever but didn't know Neutrogena as a haircare brand.


----------



## ckisland

I just discovered JeweJeweBee on Youtube http://youtu.be/aoTjjTKiBVE?list=UUdsxL9744JvGyU7ClUc6QSQ  

I'm having such mixed emotions right now. On one hand, I've found another unicorn to drool over, on the other hand, I'm bitter about my TWA again


----------



## Bun Mistress

I'm really enjoying my hair right now.  But I need to do a henna/indigo treatment soon.


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm really loving my blowout. My roots are reverted slightly, but I like the extra volume. I actually missed having relaxed hair for a second today. Yeah I'm over it now


----------



## ImanAdero

I think my hair is back to how I like it to be after my trim a few months ago. I installed small twists and they are nice and juicy and have sheen!

Now the takedown will be inter sting because I should know better and twists sometimes mess with my ends... 

But hopefully since that trim, I won't have that problem so much anymore!


----------



## ImanAdero

Also, in currently taking a HSN vitamin from Target... But I don't really notice growth in my hair... My eyelashes yes, but hair not really. 

Thinking about trying out Manetabolism... But I seriously don't want want o pay for it when I can buy the vitamins in it for so much cheaper!

Like seriously, $25 per bottle? When th HSN Vit I just bought was like... $12 at most?!

But I see all these results on Instagram and of course the PJ in me is tempted!


----------



## Sholapie

I just did my first twistout on wet hair and I love it, it's now showing more length and it's super defined (which is new for me) 
This will save so much time as I don't need to band it first!


----------



## Rozlewis

ImanAdero said:


> Also, in currently taking a HSN vitamin from Target... But I don't really notice growth in my hair... My eyelashes yes, but hair not really.  Thinking about trying out Manetabolism... But I seriously don't want want o pay for it when I can buy the vitamins in it for so much cheaper!  Like seriously, $25 per bottle? When th HSN Vit I just bought was like... $12 at most?!  But I see all these results on Instagram and of course the PJ in me is tempted!



ImanAdero

I know what you mean. If the HSN is giving you results you get the best of both worlds. I purchased the Manetabolism when they were on sale. I plan to reup on Back Friday.


----------



## KiSseS03

I invested in some coarse yaki clip-in extensions and it was the best money that I've spent in a LONG time. I'm transitioning (15 months post), a full-time student, working part-time and really into fitness, and newly single... Maintaining my hair was just becoming way too much for me! I was really self-conscious about wearing extensions for the first 2 days but I have to say they blend really well with my hair; they're about 2 inches longer but so far no one has noticed lol. I love that I'm able to work out and keep my hair looking great!


----------



## Prettymetty

My Neutrogena silk touch cream smells so gooood! And I love how light it is on my straightened hair


----------



## SuchaLady

Some people really want a cookie for not wearing weave.


----------



## Spongebob

my right side is much longer than my left. I wonder if I'm rougher on my left side. I don't want unsymmetrical hair, not sure if I wanna cut though


----------



## Guinan

I think I'll start practicing doing my faux locs today. I hope it turns out well. I plan on putting them in this weekend. I'll probably wash and blow dry my hair tomorrow and then twist on Friday and then loc on Sat.

That's the Plan


----------



## Guinan




----------



## toaster

For a second I thought about joining a length challenge for next year but I've already changed my mind. I don't even think I'll be in the twist/braids/bun challenge next year. Twist outs and buns are my go to styles, but it's not really a challenge.

I may join the Healthy Ends Challenge (will there be one for 2015 faithVA?) Wearing my hair out more means I need to watch my ends. And I'll be in the shea butter challenge, because I can already tell this is exactly what my hair needs.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=388763 said:
			
		

> toaster[/USER];20716447]For a second I thought about joining a length challenge for next year but I've already changed my mind. I don't even think I'll be in the twist/braids/bun challenge next year. Twist outs and buns are my go to styles, but it's not really a challenge.
> 
> I may join the Healthy Ends Challenge (will there be one for 2015 faithVA?) Wearing my hair our more means I need to watch my ends. And I'll be in the shea butter challenge, because I can already tell this is exactly what my hair needs.



hmm, I hadn't thought about it. I probably should create something like that. If I do it will be right after Thanksgiving. That's when I create all my challenges.

My ends are better but I need to stay on top of them too.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> hmm, I hadn't thought about it. I probably should create something like that. If I do it will be right after Thanksgiving. That's when I create all my challenges.
> 
> My ends are better but I need to stay on top of them too.



After Thanksgiving sounds nice. We can stay on top of our ends together.


----------



## Guinan




----------



## TheNDofUO

pelohello Is that you? Those locs are beautiful


----------



## greenandchic

faithVA said:


> hmm, I hadn't thought about it. I probably should create something like that. If I do it will be right after Thanksgiving. That's when I create all my challenges.
> 
> My ends are better but I need to stay on top of them too.



I would like to participate in an ends challenge for 2014-2015.  I had issues while natural and though things are a bit better, I can use more support.  

I was thinking about joining the shea butter challenge since I started using it again but most of the posters there are natural - not sure if I would be welcomed.


----------



## Dayjoy

I'm in the process of using up my Vatika oil.  I hate that when I'm ready to use it it is solid ans can't come put of the little hole. I was holding it under hot water to melt it for use but I felt bad about wasting water.  I decided to place the bottle in front of the blow dryer on hot- high.  Melts it up real good real quick.


----------



## Guinan

TheNDofUO said:


> @pelohello Is that you? Those locs are beautiful


 
Noooooooo!! I wish. Those are the faux locs that I want but not as thick.


----------



## Guinan

greenandchic said:


> I would like to participate in an ends challenge for 2014-2015. I had issues while natural and though things are a bit better, I can use more support.
> 
> I was thinking about joining the shea butter challenge since I started using it again but most of the posters there are natural - not sure if I would be welcomed.


 
Gurl you betta join Even though I'm natural I still go into EVERY thread and will post whatever I feel like posting.


----------



## claud-uk

mum: I hope you didn't put the baby's  things in the drier, it will make them shrink.

me: No, I put them to airdry.

mum: I told you before never to put them in the drier!

me: (thinking wtf, I just told her already) 
I DIDN'T,  I put them to airdry. I AIRDRIED them.  
(thinking EVERYBODY knows what airdrying is!)
erplexed.

me: I put them to dry on the clothes rack.


----------



## sgold04

Flat ironing my hair today!!!! I'm excited, I haven't straightened my hair since December. I have a lot of ssks but I hope too much doesn't need to be trimmed.


----------



## xu93texas

I'm going to attempt a perm rod set today.  My last try was an epic failure

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sweetpea7

xu93texas said:


> I'm going to attempt a perm rod set today.  My last try was an epic failure  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


. 

Same here. My roots were frizzy and the relaxed ends didn't even take the curl. lol best of luck on your set though!


----------



## greenandchic

pelohello said:


> Gurl you betta join Even though I'm natural I still go into EVERY thread and will post whatever I feel like posting.



You talked me into it!.


----------



## Saludable84

Bought the only two in Marshall's


----------



## CrysMelis

I really need to revisit AVG as a prepoo.  I got marvelous results when I did this before.  I didn't put any on my length, just my new growth!  But since I'm transitioning it's like it's all new growth so we will see.


----------



## CodeRed

CrysMelis said:


> I really need to revisit AVG as a prepoo. I got marvelous results when I did this before. I didn't put any on my length, just my new growth! But since I'm transitioning it's like it's all new growth so we will see.


 

I'm trying the gelly as a deep treatment for my scalp right now.. I think I'm going to find a thing of gel to try... it's a bit thinner.

I'm also going to try that castor gelly that essentialwholesale.com has. If I can use that as some sort of deep treatment, it might replace avg.


----------



## Cattypus1

Finally beginning to understand my hair...made a mistake and added some new 12-minute condish to my mix.  I don't think I'm protein sensitive I just think I didn't need any.  I could feel the difference when I rinsed...followed immediately with some extra deep moisturizing DC with heat.  I've learned so much about hair...thank you ladies of the LCHF.


----------



## missyrayne19

I need to invert but have been putting off starting all week. Feel like the inversion method does work for me but only when I actually DO IT. But for whatever reason, it's just soooo hardddd to be consistent with this thing for a whole week. Bah! I want extra inches but am too lazy/tired to start!


----------



## xu93texas

xu93texas said:


> I'm going to attempt a perm rod set today.  My last try was an epic failure  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



This didn't happen. I got lazy and changed my mind.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I definitely have way more new growth than I normally do at almost 8 weeks.


----------



## Lilmama1011

They can keep looking all they want, they will never touch my hair lol


----------



## spellinto

You know that internal conflict you feel when you havent washed your hair in awhile and you've been wearing your hair in that same updo untouched for *days,* but your bun game is so strong right now that you're really not trying to mess with it too much...?

Seriously though I need to give my hair some TLC this weekend and stop being lazy


----------



## gabulldawg

I've realized that I think I don't use enough product in my hair, particularly gel. I have used a little more gel than usual this morning. I will have to do a hair check later today and see if it looks better.


----------



## Sholapie

ssks be damned, I am so hair lazy at the moment I am back to wash and gos for the foreseeable furture!


----------



## SuchaLady

Think I will wash, dc, a do a high bun for my date tomorrow.


----------



## naija24

Cutting my hair tomorrow and then putting it in a sew in until late Winter next year. I will use the winter to mentally prepare my boyfriend lol. But I won't make the mistake I made last time and relax my hair in fear or embarrassment.

I'm so excited though!!! I'm 4 months post. This is the longest I've ever transitioned. :O

I'm getting my sew in done the same day but I'll take pictures. I'll rock my fro at 10 months post or April of next year.


----------



## Lilmama1011

That new growth is thick!


----------



## Renewed1

I miss being texlaxed.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just applied curlformers


----------



## Prettymetty

Sleeping in flexirods is not very comfortable...but those curls are totally worth it


----------



## PerFicMsFit

I am 1 day post and I want to utilize cornrowed updos and/or crochet braids to stretch my relaxer this time around.


----------



## Embyra

I'm using perm rods on my hair today 

I'm worried about flakes what's better gels or foam ??? :-/


----------



## Lilmama1011

Embyra said:


> I'm using perm rods on my hair today
> 
> I'm worried about flakes what's better gels or foam ??? :-/



Foam........


----------



## Embyra

Lilmama1011 said:


> Foam........



Thanks what do you put underneath it for moisture 
Or do you apply it alone ?


----------



## LivingInPeace

The last two times I washed my hair I tried finger detangling. It takes me about an hour but it is so totally worth it. I've lost so much less hair. I'm excited to see if I can keep this up. And I started taking bamboo silica today for the first time.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Embyra said:


> Thanks what do you put underneath it for moisture
> Or do you apply it alone ?



Embyra I always moisturize and seal before using a styling product


----------



## spellinto

Same old gripe: I realllly want to wash my hair right now...

but I have to see people later and I don't want to go out with damp, tangled hair!

I haven't taken this bun down almost all week...that can't be good


----------



## Embyra

Perm rods was a hot mess epic fail :-/


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well my curl formers lasted a day smh super pissed and suppose to be going somewhere


----------



## PlainJane

Can anyone recommend a soft bonnet dryer?


----------



## mshoneyfly

PlainJane
The Laila Ali soft bonnet is awesome!  It dries fast, fits nicely with a good sturdy drawstring and bonnet. Sometimes I even lie down while Im using it.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Embyra

I need to go back to the hair store during the week to see if I can get any tubs of the blue level 5 Eco I know it's discontinued but old stock ..
I forgot how much nice this gel is


----------



## Saludable84

Am I bugging out, or has lhcf not updated with DST? 

Anyway, my cousin tried to play me because she gets her hair and eyebrows done twice a month. I couldn't understand the insult though.


----------



## Lissa0821

Embyra said:


> I need to go back to the hair store during the week to see if I can get any tubs of the blue level 5 Eco I know it's discontinued but old stock ..
> I forgot how much nice this gel is



I love this gel!!!!!  I was able to find 32 oz tubs at a local beauty supply in my area.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Hair De La Creme just posted a Havana twist video. I have 5 packs of hair sitting waiting for me. Ugh next wknd I will put these damn braids in!


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I love my new chunky braidout method!! 4 braids is perfect for me: it keeps my curl pattern in tact but stretches my hair. On day 1 it looks like my W&G after a few days when it's stretched out some.


----------



## Mortons

Amazing how putting a little oil on my scalp is able to calm it down. I need to start doing it nightly.


----------



## SuchaLady

I need to wash my hair


----------



## Guinan

I have completed the front and sides of my faux locs. I still have the middle section to do. My fingers hurt, but I'm loving the end results.


----------



## Britt

YaniraNaturally said:


> I love my new chunky braidout method!! 4 braids is perfect for me: it keeps my curl pattern in tact but stretches my hair. On day 1 it looks like my W&G after a few days when it's stretched out some.


YaniraNaturally ... do you do 4 chunky cornrows or regular plats? Also, are you starting out on hair that is already manipulated via twist outs/braid outs?


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Britt I do 4 regular plaits on freshly washed hair. I use a leave-in with a little gel on each section of my braid.


----------



## Embyra

Lissa0821 said:


> I love this gel!!!!!  I was able to find 32 oz tubs at a local beauty supply in my area.




I haven't done a wash and go for some months now cus my hair was looking off key in it :-/

The reason why is because I stopped using this goodness right here !!!

My curls are soft bouncy and fabulous


----------



## Prettymetty

I wish I could do my own rollersets and blowouts. It would save money, time and frustration. Magnetic rollers are just not my thing  I guess it won't hurt to keep practicing every now and then


----------



## PJaye

SuchaLady said:


> I need to wash my hair



Me, too...but it's so coooooold.


----------



## Angelbean

I love wash day I look forward to it. I enjoy trying out new products and revisiting oldie but goodies...it's relaxing to me


----------



## BostonMaria

Prettymetty said:


> I wish I could do my own rollersets and blowouts. It would save money, time and frustration. Magnetic rollers are just not my thing  I guess it won't hurt to keep practicing every now and then



Prettymetty practice makes perfect.  Rollersets are somewhat hard to do, but once you perfect the technique its pretty easy.  Just keep trying and even if it doesn't look very neat just keep trying.  I started rollersetting when I was 14 and I'm sure it wasn't the prettiest sight, but after a few times I had it down.  I save so much money doing this myself.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I fell asleep on a cotton pillowcase.  I was intoxicated and sleepy and in Vegas.  I woke up and  had  to use  extra moisturizer and seal lightly. But you know it's never the same.  But I  have to redo it when I get home.  Either twist out or curlformers with a lot of foam lotion.  The curls are so pretty but don't last


----------



## JJamiah

I feel like cutting my hair off.. relaxing it.. ripping it from it's roots. :/  yeah all of that...


----------



## natstar

I reorganized my hair products. I'm glad I did.I won't be getting anything black friday


----------



## PJaye

Angelbean said:


> I love wash day I look forward to it. I enjoy trying out new products and revisiting oldie but goodies...it's relaxing to me




Me, too...but it's soooo cold.


----------



## spellinto

Just finished my NTM Deep Recovery Hair Mask.  It was nice but I won't repurchase.  It left my roots greasy and didn't moisturize very long.  I'm going to buy the CON Argan Oil Intensive Conditioning Treatment next.  Also curious about their 7-in-1 spray.


----------



## Angelbean

PJaye said:


> Me, too...but it's soooo cold.



Yes that is the only downside especially since winter wants to play around and hit Pennsylvania all early


----------



## Bun Mistress

YaniraNaturally said:


> Britt I do 4 regular plaits on freshly washed hair. I use a leave-in with a little gel on each section of my braid.



I agree, I do the same with 5 braids, best method Ive found,, my hair likes to tangles, this keeps the curls by the tangles stay away


----------



## Mmfood

Hair has been dry and unsatisfiable lately. Going to try LOC method and oil rinsing ...


----------



## SuchaLady

PJaye said:


> Me, too...but it's so coooooold.



That's exactly why I haven't yet. It's only gonna get worse lol


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Bun Mistress said:


> I agree, I do the same with 5 braids, best method Ive found,, my hair likes to tangles, this keeps the curls by the tangles stay away



Yup it's a life saver!

I almost made the mistake of washing my hair on an empty stomach  Whew good thing common sense kicked in.


----------



## Solila

I always feel like October/ November is my growth spurt period. Lol


----------



## curls4daze

My hair feels so dry. I've been m&sing 2xs a day and drinking a gallon of water a day....and it is still dry


----------



## Evolving78

I'm such a product junkie! But I won't need to buy anything for awhile maybe for the next two months. Anything else I will buy will be for the kiddies!


----------



## Evolving78

curls4daze said:


> My hair feels so dry. I've been m&sing 2xs a day and drinking a gallon of water a day....and it is still dry


  have you clarified?


----------



## divachyk

curls4daze is the wig cap drying your hair out?


----------



## imaginary

Was gonna wait until December but I'm seriously feeling the itch to henna again. Just gonna break down and do an overnight this weekend.


----------



## curls4daze

shortdub78 said:


> have you clarified?



I washed my hair on Saturday, but not with a clarifying shampoo. I will do it on Saturday but I think to May be on to something... Thanks for the advice


----------



## curls4daze

divachyk said:


> curls4daze is the wig cap drying your hair out?



I'm not sure but I am going to go get a man's wave cap today instead of this stocking cap


----------



## Love2Live

I thought I would stretch until 12 weeks but my stretch is ending today at 11 weeks instead. I have an appt today at 2pm.Relaxer and rollerset coming right up! I want to get a fresh trim so I can take care of the breakage and split ends and start fresh on my journey to full SL for 2015. Winter time is when my hair is typically the driest so I need to pay careful attention to it. I also need to find some silk scarfs to wear because last year the breakage I had from my knit scarves was UNREAL. Now I know better. Happy Tuesday, ladies!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair is starting to feel greasy. Time for dry shampoo. If that doesn't work I will wash and dc on my next off day


----------



## Evolving78

Prettymetty said:


> My hair is starting to feel greasy. Time for dry shampoo. If that doesn't work I will wash and dc on my next off day


  have you used that before? Please let me know how it works!


----------



## naija24

Blargh. Shrinkage is the devil when you're transitioning  

I want APL natural hair too


----------



## Evolving78

naija24 said:


> Blargh. Shrinkage is the devil when you're transitioning   I want APL natural hair too


  how is the hair journey going so far? Haven't seen you around much!


----------



## charmtreese

Used Shea moisture coconut & hibiscus curling souffle gel for my last two twist sets.  Still not sure how I feel about it! This product got me all kinds of confused.


----------



## naija24

shortdub78 said:


> how is the hair journey going so far? Haven't seen you around much!



Hello shortdub78! Yeah, I gave LHCF a break to figure out what I wanted to do with my hair. I know I want to be natural but I don't know what kind of natural so I'm weaving up to figure it out. 

The hair journey is going well. I went from a little bit below ear length after a terrible trim in January to full neck length as of last week. I only had two relaxers this year and both times I stretched 6 months. So my hair is pretty strong right now and I love it. I am so over relaxers though. I feel like constant relaxer runoff is the SOLE reason for all my breakage because sans that, my hair is retaining length. Well, that and PS. I have been weaved up or braided up since last December and I'm sure it made a difference as well. 

My boyfriend is happy with my HHJ but says I should just be a straight haired natural if I'm gonna wear it straight anyway, but idk. these puffs and buns are giving me life!!

So I want to see where my hair is in early Spring. I am not straightening my hair until then because I want a legit length check. I hope to be skimming APL at least or be full shoulder. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Evolving78

charmtreese said:


> Used Shea moisture coconut & hibiscus curling souffle gel for my last two twist sets.  Still not sure how I feel about it! This product got me all kinds of confused.


  try the complementing spray with it!


----------



## Coilystep

charmtreese said:


> Used Shea moisture coconut & hibiscus curling souffle gel for my last two twist sets.  Still not sure how I feel about it! This product got me all kinds of confused.





shortdub78 said:


> try the complementing spray with it!


  I didn't like the soufflé gel or the curl enhancing smoothie. The soufflé felt greasy in my hair I may have used too much. The smoothie stayed white. Again I may have used too much. I may try them both sometime in the future, but for now both products are in a bin in my closet.


----------



## SuchaLady

These IG stylists getting outta pocket now. I just saw a wig one of them made for $650. Nothing about the labor of making a wig requires a $650 price tag; it takes the same amount of time as a sew in.


----------



## Evolving78

stephanie75miller said:


> I didn't like the soufflé gel or the curl enhancing smoothie. The soufflé felt greasy in my hair I may have used too much. The smoothie stayed white. Again I may have used too much. I may try them both sometime in the future, but for now both products are in a bin in my closet.


  I used that enhancing smoothie on my feet!


----------



## Cattypus1

stephanie75miller said:


> I didn't like the soufflé gel or the curl enhancing smoothie. The soufflé felt greasy in my hair I may have used too much. The smoothie stayed white. Again I may have used too much. I may try them both sometime in the future, but for now both products are in a bin in my closet.


I really didn't like the curl enhancing smoothie or the soufflé gel either.  I have the spray but I have to use it sparingly if at all because wet hair = mega shrinkage for me.  I am love, love, loving the Design Essentials Naturals mousse.  It leaves my twistouts soft, defined and shiny with great hold.


----------



## Coilystep

SuchaLady you crack me up. I will have to try it on my feet. Lol.


----------



## mz.rae

So I'm guessing these two salons I tried to get in contact with don't want any business. I asked two separate people at two different salons if they had any spots open for either the the 15th or 22nd. One said they would check and never got back to me and the other never responded back. I was trying to get a press for my natural hair. They both seem to do really good work from the pictures I have seen of natural hair clients and seem to practice healthy hair care practices, and I am still looking for a salon.  The two I have gone to either get the top really straight but the ends look raggedy, or it looks really weighed down. Based on all of this I am just considering going to my old hair dresser and just getting a relaxer, since I'm not getting good results finding a hairdresser.


----------



## Nightingale

shortdub78 said:


> I used that enhancing smoothie on my feet!



I did too and loved it!


----------



## claud-uk

JJamiah


----------



## Coilystep

mz.rae if you don't mind me asking what area are you in?  You can pm me if you like.


----------



## mz.rae

stephanie75miller said:


> mz.rae if you don't mind me asking what area are you in?  You can pm me if you like.



Hey, I just pmed you!


----------



## ImanAdero

Despite reaching MBL... I'm feeling some kind of way about my hair. 

Maybe a color change will change that... I'll darken my hair and see how that helps me. 

Now what semi permanent color is the real question. Maybe a super dark blue or purple so it's barely noticeable... But makes me feel "edgy" lol.


----------



## PJaye

shortdub78 said:


> I used that enhancing smoothie on my feet!




This!  I also use all ineffective, creamy products as a post-bath, ash-B-gone treatment for my autistic son.  They work wonders and he gets to sniff himself to sleep.


----------



## Victoria44

I LOVE how my hair came out today. The stylist only had to cut 2 inches and she did a great layering job. She got my hair silky smooth at 375 degrees!


----------



## PJaye

^^^ Your hair is very pretty!  Good grief, you look no older than 16.


----------



## Victoria44

PJaye said:


> ^^^ Your hair is very pretty!  Good grief, you look no older than 16.



Thank you! Lol yea I'm told that a lot. I'm 23


----------



## krissyc39

I was waiting outside the airport for a while yesterday and to kill some time I took to running my fingers through my hair (which is straight right now btw). Mid-shaft I got a nasty snag and out of a reflex I took out my hair scissors and.... quickly put them back in my bag lol. #hairobsessedproblems #cantberatchetthough


----------



## Sholapie

who knew I could have a great night's sleep in flexi rods? and the set is kinda cute for the amount of effort I put in (next to none)

I'm so excited to finally try the purification masque, hope I like it!


----------



## NappyNelle

Victoria44 said:


> I LOVE how my hair came out today. The stylist only had to cut 2 inches and she did a great layering job. She got my hair silky smooth at 375 degrees!



Make a separate thread so we can ALL drool! You hair looks fabulous!


----------



## Prettymetty

I think I am going to do a personal 3 month "No Wig" challenge. It'll help me get more aquainted with my hair. Since I have been natural I haven't worn my hair out for more than a few weeks at a time. When things get rough (pun intended), I do some celies and throw on a wig.


----------



## Prettymetty

ImanAdero said:


> Despite reaching MBL... I'm feeling some kind of way about my hair.
> 
> Maybe a color change will change that... I'll darken my hair and see how that helps me.
> 
> Now what semi permanent color is the real question. Maybe a super dark blue or purple so it's barely noticeable... But makes me feel "edgy" lol.



Both colors sound really pretty. My coworker has blue black right now and it's sooo pretty. It almost looks navy blue in florescent light. I have had jet grape which is the darkest purple you can get. It pretty much looks black unless you are in sunlight or florescent light.


----------



## Prettymetty

I will always, always use vo5 for cowashing/detangling my daughter's hair. It literally melts tangles and has slip out of this world...even after I rinse it out. Definitely my holy grail cowash  

I love it for my hair too, but I don't cowash anymore. I might start using it after my protein dc just to soften things up a bit


----------



## Lilmama1011

Prettymetty said:


> I will always, always use vo5 for cowashing/detangling my daughter's hair. It literally melts tangles and has slip out of this world...even after I rinse it out. Definitely my holy grail cowash
> 
> I love it for my hair too, but I don't cowash anymore. I might start using it after my protein dc just to soften things up a bit



Yeah I love v05 for that too.  I used Shea moisture rinse out and it wasn't good. My hair felt still a little rough after washing with shampoo and it doesn't feel like that with v05 Prettymetty


----------



## ms.tatiana

So I put my weave in 2 Friday's ago and since I did I've been having the weirdest breakouts and I believe it's the weave because I thought it was bed bugs but I haven't slept in any strange places and now there on my arms back and face all places this weave touches


----------



## APrayer4Hair

What in the actual heck was I thinking


----------



## ronie

APrayer4Hair said:


> What in the actual heck was I thinking


I bet you it will come out really pretty. Would love to see the outcome.


----------



## Guinan

^^^YAS, I 2nd that please post your outcome. What an interesting combo APrayer4Hair


----------



## Coilystep

Last night after gym decided to do a DC with shea moisture Tahitian Noni. I only planned to do it for 30 minutes. Ended up falling asleep didn't wake up until 5am. So I'm pretty well conditioned  today LOL. Don't like the smell it reminds me of very flowery perfume kind of overpowering. I don't really mind it since I rinsed it out, but I'm definitely not a fan of the scent.


----------



## Sholapie

I had a few real tender spots on my scalp after sleeping in my flexirods (to be expected) so i'm buying either a soft bonnet dryer or standing dryer and i'll no longer be sleeping with contraptions on my head.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

pelohello said:


> ^^^YAS, I 2nd that please post your outcome. What an interesting combo APrayer4Hair



Totally unintentional....I ran out of curlformers!!


----------



## Smiley79

Im thinking about starting a "Healthy Scalp" support thread. The past year or so I've suffered from a tender scalp, it's a little sore with a small (nickle size) bald spot in that area, there's also some short strands of hair around the area and the hair texture around that area is much drier and brittle than the rest of my hair. I cant believe how I used to ignore this until recently.  I'm going to see my Dr first but I can confess that stress has been my #1 enemy this past couple years.  At this point,  I'm ready to nurse my scalp back to health and adjust my diet to work along with my efforts. There's so many awesome old threads on this subject with suggestions such as Onion masks, cayenne pepper & olive oil, Monistat, etc. I think an ongoing thread (not a challenge) dedicated to recovering from a damaged scalp could be helpful. Let me go see if there is already one created.


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Ok so the results of my curlformers/flexi rod combo: the flexis were in the front and gave a smoother/ tighter curl













ronie pelohello


----------



## SlimPickinz

I know that wasn't on purpose but it came out very nicely.


----------



## Guinan

APrayer4Hair, you got awesome results. I might have to try this technique. Sometimes curlformers feel alittle heavy and adding the rods might lighten things up.


----------



## Guinan

Y'all I'm loving my faux locs. I just take off my bonet and go No fuss and no hassle


----------



## Sholapie

pelohello They are sooo cute and they look so natural, not like faux at all (in my humble opinion lol)


----------



## Guinan

Sholapie said:


> @pelohello They are sooo cute and they look so natural, not like faux at all (in my humble opinion lol)


 
Thanks!! They make it look soo easy on youtube, but these suckers were hard to do


----------



## Sosa

Trying to decide between Organix BKT or the KeraMinerals system. 

I've tried the Organix before and I was underwhelmed.  But it's the evil I know. Decisions.


----------



## Daughter

I've gone back and forth about dyeing this hair and covering my now numerous greys that are up in my hairline and in the middle of my hair(I'm not 40 yet!). I'm noticing some at the back too!

Every method seems like hassle. Permanent dyes - the risks of PPD and damage. My hair ignored and laughed at the semi-permanent Naturtint and not one grey got covered, despite leaving it on for 45 minutes. Henna and indigo - takes aaaages and I haven't got time for that. Too many greys for hair mascara and anyway I've heard that can get messy. Nope, nope, nope.

You know what? I'm saying da heck with it, I'm gonna continue to let these grey hairs grow. I feel like I might actually fully embrace the silver hairs one day soon.


----------



## Spongebob

did half of my hair in 2 days. other half still to do. very frustrated with my hair. all this work, sometimes I wonder if it's worth it


----------



## PlainJane

What stores allow you to return hair products you've tried? I'm determined to figure out my regimen before January so I'm going into full product junkie mode. But I want to return everything that doesn't work.


----------



## Babygrowth

PlainJane said:


> What stores allow you to return hair products you've tried? I'm determined to figure out my regimen before January so I'm going into full product junkie mode. But I want to return everything that doesn't work.



Target, CVS, and Ulta are the only places I have returned products to.


----------



## ckisland

My hair is so dang dark now! It's almost black like I remember it was when I was younger and relaxed. My hair was deep brown with lighter highlights most of the time I was natural the first time, so I thought that was my "real" hair color. Now I'm just confused, but I hope it stays this way!! My hair is so shiny now


----------



## DoDo

ckisland said:


> My hair is so dang dark now! It's almost black like I remember it was when I was younger and relaxed. My hair was deep brown with lighter highlights most of the time I was natural the first time, so I thought that was my "real" hair color. Now I'm just confused, but I hope it stays this way!! My hair is so shiny now



ckisland

That sounds so exciting! Keep us posted! You are making me consider cutting off my hair!


----------



## Guinan

Spongebob said:


> did half of my hair in 2 days. other half still to do. very frustrated with my hair. all this work, sometimes I wonder if it's worth it


 
What are you doing to your hair?


----------



## Lilmama1011

PlainJane said:


> What stores allow you to return hair products you've tried? I'm determined to figure out my regimen before January so I'm going into full product junkie mode. But I want to return everything that doesn't work.



Walmart,  cvs, Walgreens.  I think every store except a beauty supply store,  they just do exchanges PlainJane


----------



## ckisland

DoDo said:


> ckisland
> 
> That sounds so exciting! Keep us posted! You are making me consider cutting off my hair!



DoDo, You better not!!!!  I'm trying to get to where you are!! Banish these thoughts!! Banish them!!! 
I was actually coming in here to say that I wished I had grown my relax hair out instead of BCing. My hair was wonderful after my last touch up, and I didn't really get to enjoy it


----------



## Smiley79

I wonder if I can buy a steamer locally instead of online.


----------



## Bibliophile

Smiley79 said:


> I wonder if I can buy a steamer locally instead of online.



Smiley79 I just discovered Sam's Club now sells steamers. If it's not available in store you can order one. I plan on getting one BF/CM.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Smiley79

OH wow Bibliophile Thank you so much for telling me that. I'll have to look into it asap.


----------



## SuchaLady

I have a list, like a legitimate list, of salon/professional products I want


----------



## veesweets

I kinda want a full size qhemet amla cream. It's been treating my bun right this week. 
And is it just me or does that stuff smell really good?? I love citrusy smells


----------



## GettingKinky

Daughter said:


> I've gone back and forth about dyeing this hair and covering my now numerous greys that are up in my hairline and in the middle of my hair(I'm not 40 yet!). I'm noticing some at the back too!  Every method seems like hassle. Permanent dyes - the risks of PPD and damage. My hair ignored and laughed at the semi-permanent Naturtint and not one grey got covered, despite leaving it on for 45 minutes. Henna and indigo - takes aaaages and I haven't got time for that. Too many greys for hair mascara and anyway I've heard that can get messy. Nope, nope, nope.  You know what? I'm saying da heck with it, I'm gonna continue to let these grey hairs grow. I feel like I might actually fully embrace the silver hairs one day soon.



Have you tried demi-permanent?  I'm going to try that for the first time at the end of the month. Semi-permenant isn't working for my grays anymore and I don't want to embrace them.


----------



## Prettymetty

Dh wants me to visit him at work tonight. That means I have to do something with my hair... and put on real clothes. I'm a mother of 4 small kids. I pretty much live in buns and yoga pants


----------



## Daughter

GettingKinky said:


> Have you tried demi-permanent?  I'm going to try that for the first time at the end of the month. Semi-permenant isn't working for my grays anymore and I don't want to embrace them.



No I've not tried that, any recommendations?


----------



## Smiley79

After I buy the Shea Moisture Purification Masque during the CVS sale, I'm not buying anything until Black Friday sales kick in.


----------



## DoDo

ckisland said:


> DoDo, You better not!!!!  I'm trying to get to where you are!! Banish these thoughts!! Banish them!!!
> I was actually coming in here to say that I wished I had grown my relax hair out instead of BCing. My hair was wonderful after my last touch up, and I didn't really get to enjoy it



ckisland

  Okay! Okay! Lol, the thoughts are banished . You are coming with a  and everything.

Your growth has been very fast. At this rate you will get to your goals in no time flat  .


----------



## ckisland

DoDo said:


> ckisland
> 
> Okay! Okay! Lol, the thoughts are banished . You are coming with a  and everything.
> 
> Your growth has been very fast. At this rate you will get to your goals in no time flat  .



  I'm trying to save every beautiful head of hair I can 

And thanks!!! You're so supportive and amazing


----------



## DoDo

ckisland said:


> I'm trying to save every beautiful head of hair I can
> 
> And thanks!!! You're so supportive and amazing



ckisland


----------



## faithVA

Daughter said:


> I've gone back and forth about dyeing this hair and covering my now numerous greys that are up in my hairline and in the middle of my hair(I'm not 40 yet!). I'm noticing some at the back too!
> 
> Every method seems like hassle. Permanent dyes - the risks of PPD and damage. My hair ignored and laughed at the semi-permanent Naturtint and not one grey got covered, despite leaving it on for 45 minutes. Henna and indigo - takes aaaages and I haven't got time for that. Too many greys for hair mascara and anyway I've heard that can get messy. Nope, nope, nope.
> 
> You know what? I'm saying da heck with it, I'm gonna continue to let these grey hairs grow. I feel like I might actually fully embrace the silver hairs one day soon.



If you can be happy with it, I say that's the way to go 

I tried all the ways and now do permanent color from SM. I keep contemplating henna/indigo but for now sticking to the permanent color. Will re-evaluate in the spring.


----------



## Bibliophile

ckisland said:


> I'm trying to save every beautiful head of hair I can
> 
> And thanks!!! You're so supportive and amazing



This is why I love the hair section 

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## GettingKinky

Daughter said:


> No I've not tried that, any recommendations?


  I don't have any demi-permanent recommendations. My stylist has been talking to me about it for awhile so I'm going to try it next time I go. I'm just going to let her use what she typically uses.


----------



## curlcomplexity

I have had an urge to color my hair purple for the past few months.  I'm not sure where that came from .  I'm over 30 and I've never permanently colored my hair...only a rinse and it was jet black.  

Maybe I'll try temporary streaks using the Maybelline Color Tattoo.  I saw Chime/HairCrush do it and it looked pretty.


----------



## Prettymetty

I have had the same pack of marley hair for months. I need to stop being lazy and make a big, sexy bun


----------



## SlimPickinz

Should I do a rinse before or after Aphogee treatment?


----------



## Guinan

SlimPickinz said:


> Should I do a rinse before or after Aphogee treatment?



I would probably do the rinse after the protein treatment. Your hair will be in better shape to receive the rinse, plus rinses don't last long; so putting a rinse in 1st & then doing the protein treatment will lessen ur time with color due to the added wash.


----------



## Embyra

I have had the best hair week in months with this wash and go 
Tomo I'm def going to see if they have the salon size of the blue


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

My salon has went up $10 on the price of services. They are good at what they do but it's time for me to find a new stylist. They were expensive to begin with. I always deep condition my own hair before I before my appointment. Who the heck is paying $25 for a deep condition or $45 for the steamer ON TOP of the price of the style service? Get out of here.


----------



## curls4daze

That Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle condition has my hair feeling like heaven today.....love it!


----------



## Sholapie

I need to stop trying to style soaking wet hair


----------



## ImanAdero

I need to do my ApHogee 2 step soon...

And then I need to book an appointment to straighten my haiiirrrr!

It's literally been a year since I've flat ironed it and I want to see how it looks. Not sure if I want to do it now or over Thanksgiving... 

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## natstar

I think I'm gonna stop Henning my hair. My stylist has me paranoid that my hair Wil break off. I have like 3 packs left ugh!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

natstar said:


> I think I'm gonna stop Henning my hair. My stylist has me paranoid that my hair Wil break off. I have like 3 packs left ugh!!



natstar why would it break off?


----------



## natstar

She just said that if I kept using it my hair would be coated in a way that moisturizer or deep conditioner wouldn't penetrate. It would become more dry and brittle cause the henna would block anything else from getting into the strand.she said I'm better with just doing a rinse or semi perm


----------



## Lilmama1011

natstar said:


> She just said that if I kept using it my hair would be coated in a way that moisturizer or deep conditioner wouldn't penetrate. It would become more dry and brittle cause the henna would block anything else from getting into the strand.she said I'm better with just doing a rinse or semi perm



Yeah ok....


----------



## SuchaLady

natstar said:


> She just said that if I kept using it my hair would be coated in a way that moisturizer or deep conditioner wouldn't penetrate. It would become more dry and brittle cause the henna would block anything else from getting into the strand.she said I'm better with just doing a rinse or semi perm




I don't think that's completely made up. I've seen the same complaints here. It has a lot do with porosity IMO. There is a reason people that want lasting results use it being that it never goes away  However, you know your hair the best.


----------



## natstar

I think I'm just gonna lay off it a while and revisit it in the Spring. Ill figure it out.


----------



## Mmfood

I chopped off some relaxed ends tonight. Im going to finished what i started tomorrow  that will make me fully natural  almost one year post to the day. So excited! and nervous, but mostly excited


----------



## Lilmama1011

It feels like I have a lot of new growth and I don't know what made me have EXTRA GROWTH


----------



## Evolving78

natstar said:


> She just said that if I kept using it my hair would be coated in a way that moisturizer or deep conditioner wouldn't penetrate. It would become more dry and brittle cause the henna would block anything else from getting into the strand.she said I'm better with just doing a rinse or semi perm


  I couldn't use henna due to me having low porosity hair. She maybe right.


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=43391]ImanAdero[/USER];20754091 said:
			
		

> I need to do my ApHogee 2 step soon...
> 
> And then I need to book an appointment to straighten my haiiirrrr!
> 
> It's literally been a year since I've flat ironed it and I want to see how it looks. Not sure if I want to do it now or over Thanksgiving...
> 
> Hmmmmmmm



At thanksgiving! So you can swang it on the family and look great in the holiday photos. 


I remember people always waiting till the holidays to wear their hair down.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Dang I forgot how good it felt to maintain straight hair. Wrap hair at night, unwrap in the morning & go! Shooooooot I forgot how it feels just to run my paddle brush down my hair without snagging & tangles. Straight hair can be such a break from curly hair sometimes.


----------



## shasha8685

Wait...my 'tail' is actually trying to reach WL right now. That was a shock.


----------



## SlimPickinz

pelohello said:


> I would probably do the rinse after the protein treatment. Your hair will be in better shape to receive the rinse, plus rinses don't last long; so putting a rinse in 1st & then doing the protein treatment will lessen ur time with color due to the added wash.


I didn't do either. I'm so hair lazy. Thanks I will do it on Tuesday though.


----------



## imaginary

This paddle brush was a really good idea. It's wide enough to hold the varying lengths of my ends and makes cold air tension blow-drying so much easier. Now I just wish the cold setting on this handle-less dryer could be a touch cooler.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I'm thinking about making a few u-part wigs and wigging it for all of next year. I'll buy the hair from the aliexpress 11.11 sale this tuesday.


----------



## faithVA

natstar said:


> She just said that if I kept using it my hair would be coated in a way that moisturizer or deep conditioner wouldn't penetrate. It would become more dry and brittle cause the henna would block anything else from getting into the strand.she said I'm better with just doing a rinse or semi perm



If you are low porosity it is a good possibility. I used henna for a year because I thought it would be better than color. But over time my hair did get brittle. 

Henna affects everyone's hair differently.


----------



## Embyra

As my hair was looking and feeling great I really didn't want to wash it 

But I did anyway forced myself to I hope I get the same results again


----------



## Lilmama1011

The beautiful textures conditioner might be better than Tresemme.  My whole head was so easy to detangle


----------



## Lilmama1011

I can't stand being by ignorant black people that put down their hair. Let alone put me in that category. I didn't grow up with N word and it makes me cringe.  "Yeah we don't have the straight hair, we have that N hair!" Are you kidding me?


----------



## Lilmama1011

^^^She pissed me off. I swear if a violin was playing it would have stopped playing. I swear I dread bringing up my kids around her. I know they won't be around her all the time but I don't want my kids coming on saying stuff like that


----------



## spellinto

Planning on using the Moroccan Oil Intense Hydrating Mask as my next DC 

Also, my air drying session went much smoother & faster this weekend.  Last time I forgot to put NTM leave in on my roots before blow drying.  This time my hair dried a lot smoother, less tangled, and didn't feel parched.


----------



## Victoria44

Straight hair is such unknown territory to me. I've been so gentle and cautious all week and I feel like a different person lol. For this upcoming week I want to play with curly styles before I wash it, so I moisturized and put in 4 Bantu knots. I've never done Bantu knots before so it's a hit or miss. I just hope they don't come out while I'm sleeping. If I knew where my Flexi rods were I would've done that instead..


----------



## Godyssey

I need to find a new salon, ugh!  This task is always a nightmare.


----------



## irisak

Lilmama1011 said:


> ^^^She pissed me off. I swear if a violin was playing it would have stopped playing. I swear I dread bringing up my kids around her. I know they won't be around her all the time but I don't want my kids coming on saying stuff like that



Lilmama1011 I just had a similar conversation with my sister. She was talking about her one year old daughter and told me she hopes her hair doesn't change so she could have a decent grade of hair. I told her she sounded ignorant and all hair is good with a comb. She then proceeded to explain that she didn't want her to have bad hair like our 4c sister. Just ignorant!


----------



## JJamiah

claud-uk said:


> @JJamiah


 
claud-uk thank you sis


----------



## sweetpea7

I will wait until this weekend to take out my twists. I miss my hair so much and I've decided to big chop. I'm sooo over dealing with the devil (my demarcation line) Everything is smooth sailing on both sides until it get to the border


----------



## Embyra

My hair has been feeling un usually silky since my wash few weeks back   

Not sure what it is either the wen fig or the shea moisture purification mask .......


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair is so soft. I just reset my hair,  moisturized and sealed again from yesterday because after taking out my perm rods today, they were still damp and the curls hung real low and was more curly loose wavy. So I reset them for school for tomorrow


----------



## Lilmama1011

I love my soft N hair that's so easy to detangle  yeah I dwell on things too much,  especially if it got to me deeply. Why are we the only race that seem to be ignorant well into the later years about ourselves


----------



## Mmfood

so i big chopped. Left dc on it overnight because i didnt know how i was going to style it. today i just moisturized and twisted took forever but it was worth it. Sticking to my wig regimen through the winter but i am loving my curls and coils!!


----------



## Sholapie

Can't wait for my hooded dryer to arrive. I hate sleeping in flexing rods.

Also, I think my hair may prefer diluted conditioner, whenever I mix my conditioner with water for a leave in my hair always feels sooo good. Better than when I use it straight...maybe it's just tresemme naturals.


----------



## Prettymetty

I have a serious case of hand in hair disease. I am always touching, twirling, massaging, etc. my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

Prettymetty said:


> I have a serious case of hand in hair disease. I am always touching, twirling, massaging, etc. my hair.


  me too! I'm going to see if I can curb that.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Going to the Fabric store today to pick up some satin so I can work on lining all my 50-11 beanies. Should only take me the rest of the year to finish them all. lmbo


----------



## Evolving78

I have a confession.. I don't moisture or seal my hair in sections... It takes too long. But if I want to see what this no breakage fairytale land is like, I guess I better start doing that. I did it this morning. My hair is weighed down, but feels good! I oiled my scalp too! I used castor oil, but very lightly.


----------



## SuchaLady

This app is terrible. Has there even been an attempt to make it better? We are paying customers


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> This app is terrible. Has there even been an attempt to make it better? We are paying customers



I didn't hear you. Can you speak louder?


----------



## Lilmama1011

I seriously want to relax.  I'm around predominantly more people with naturally straight and it's making me want to say "I got length too and it's healthier than yours" lol. I need to keep trucking it to 12 weeks though.  Can't wait to December


----------



## claud-uk

*Random Hair Thoughts/Thinking out loud*

After thinking all this time it was just the name given to non-hair talk... I *just* found the Off Topic thread, lol


----------



## JJamiah

This husband of mine said..
I have never seen your hair in such bad shape..  
it is thin, and I can kind of see through most of it.. 
I am happy with his honesty.. but.... ouch..

He is right though...


----------



## meka72

JJamiah said:


> This husband of mine said..
> I have never seen your hair in such bad shape..
> it is thin, and I can kind of see through most of it..
> I am happy with his honesty.. but.... ouch..
> 
> He is right though...



Aww I'm sorry to hear that your hair is struggling. Last December, my hair thinned out badly, which led me to cut all my hair off. I went to the dermatologist and am now on the road to recovery. So I know how you feel. 

I'm sending good vibes your way and hope that you recover soon.


----------



## Lilmama1011

JJamiah said:


> This husband of mine said..
> I have never seen your hair in such bad shape..
> it is thin, and I can kind of see through most of it..
> I am happy with his honesty.. but.... ouch..
> 
> He is right though...



Wow, that's hurtful


----------



## faithVA

JJamiah said:


> This husband of mine said..
> I have never seen your hair in such bad shape..
> it is thin, and I can kind of see through most of it..
> I am happy with his honesty.. but.... ouch..
> 
> He is right though...



:big hug: sorry you are having hair issues. Let us know if we can help on any way.


----------



## whosthatgurl

Excuse my language because I know the rules, but this girl got me effed up!

A friend of mine braided my hair all of two weeks ago. I asked her before I paid her, would my braids slip. She said no. Two days later, a braid slips. And she got pissy while doing my hair so she ended up doing a half arse job. I paid her anyway. Because she hid two braids that were messed up. 

I told her that I need her to redo the top of hair again. Not only did she have the gall to purposefully ignore me, she's talking about charging me. I'm going to wait until she responds, so I won't go off prematurely. But she's about to catch her entire life.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Can't wait to take these braids out in a couple days!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I really should stick to moisturizing twice a day.


----------



## Guinan

I'm trying to decide if I want to take my faux locs out this weekend. I heard that your only suppose to keep them in for 2wks; but I kinda want to keep them in longer. This Sun will make 2wks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

pelohello said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to take my faux locs out this weekend. I heard that your only suppose to keep them in for 2wks; but I kinda want to keep them in longer. This Sun will make 2wks.



Well, you could try taking one down to see how your hair is behaving. That's what I do to my mini-braids.


----------



## flyygirlll2

JJamiah said:


> This husband of mine said.. I have never seen your hair in such bad shape..  it is thin, and I can kind of see through most of it..  I am happy with his honesty.. but.... ouch..  He is right though...




Sorry you're going through this. If my DH told me that I'd be hurt even if it's the truth . Hope your hair makes a full recovery, I have faith it'll bounce back.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

JJamiah, sorry you're going through this. My sister is experiencing something similar. I hope you can find resolution.


----------



## Bibliophile

I'm considering buying that Bekura Palm Tapioca ButterCream now. It's so popular here (thanks to DoDo ) that it may sell out during BF/SBS/CM sales.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## DoDo

Bibliophile said:


> I'm considering buying that Bekura Palm Tapioca ButterCream now. It's so popular here (thanks to DoDo ) that it may sell out during BF/SBS/CM sales.
> 
> Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.



Bibliophile

 I don't think I started that trend though. Bekura was pretty popular when I got here.

It seems to be making a resurgence too, but again I don't think that's me .

HanaKuroi used to love it too. I wonder where she has been?


----------



## Prettymetty

I just dry shampood my hair. It has been blown out for 3 weeks! I am getting my money's worth


----------



## krissyhair

The thermostat in the house said 71°. The coconut oil said, "try again."


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I remember the whole curlbox VS  curlkit  debate. Gotta say curlbox won lol. Especially with that camille rose natural box.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I won't be joining any length challenges next year. I'm never consistent with posting or reading the thread. I'm also transitioning and can't wait until April so I can start trimming some of these ends off.


----------



## Smiley79

Getting my hair trimmed last week was the best thing ever. I now realize I'm one of those people that need regular trims.


----------



## Prettymetty

krissyhair said:


> The thermostat in the house said 71°. The coconut oil said, "try again."



 I remember those days. My coconut oil would be solid and impossible to work with during the Fall/Winter


----------



## PlainJane

My hair is at that awkward length where it won't fall nicely over the neck of my coat. 

Reason #672 I need long hair


----------



## JaneBond007

No-poo method can cause damage to hair (baking soda + vinegar)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo5bG2sVEv4


----------



## krissyhair

My white, curly haired classmate (a very smart, sweet married girl) asked me what I use on my hair, how I use it, and went on Amazon right there and bought it -- prime 2 day delivery.


----------



## MileHighDiva

JaneBond007 said:


> No-poo method can cause damage to hair (baking soda + vinegar)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo5bG2sVEv4



JaneBond007

That was a good video! Thx 4 posting!


----------



## ckisland

I am craving straight hair so badly . And winter's here. . .


----------



## mz.rae

Scheduled my relaxer for December 13th! I can't wait! I'm burned out on my natural hair and look forward to being a relaxed head again.


----------



## Guinan

mz.rae said:


> Scheduled my relaxer for December 13th! I can't wait! I'm burned out on my natural hair and look forward to being a relaxed head again.



I can't wait to see ur results.  Are u going bone straight or texlaxed?


----------



## mz.rae

pelohello said:


> I can't wait to see ur results.  Are u going bone straight or texlaxed?



I plan on going texlaxed since I still would like the option to wear some curly hairstyles.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Can't wait to see how long my hair is tomorrow when I do a length check!!!


----------



## SlimPickinz

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Can't wait to see how long my hair is tomorrow when I do a length check!!!


How come your emoji shows but mine won't!


----------



## Victoria44

Need to make time to wash my hair this weekend.  I'm expecting it to feel off for 1-2 washes but I'm really hoping head damage isn't an issue


----------



## Babygrowth

All this time I've been using this growth oil I've been forgetting to shake it up. No wonder I haven't seen much growth! All the sulfur was at the bottom!


----------



## krissyhair

JaneBond007 said:


> No-poo method can cause damage to hair (baking soda + vinegar)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo5bG2sVEv4



Wow this was a great, simple and informative video. I like how she explained it. However, I wonder if the occasional ACV rinse is bad for you hair. I know at the start of my hair journey they worked to smooth my hair, but I don't do it anymore because I don't need it.


----------



## charmtreese

krissyhair said:


> Wow this was a great, simple and informative video. I like how she explained it. However,* I wonder if the occasional ACV rinse is bad for you hair.* I know at the start of my hair journey they worked to smooth my hair, but I don't do it anymore because I don't need it.



I was wondering the same thing.  I just started back spraying my hair with a tap of ACV mixed with George's AVJ.  Maybe I will just stick with plan AVJ!


----------



## Embyra

SlimPickinz said:


> How come your emoji shows but mine won't!



Yes!!!!! The people need answers !!


----------



## divachyk

Embyra said:


> Yes!!!!! The people need answers !!



Embrya
Try an emoji that's within your phone vs. the forum emoji... eta: scratch...that didn't work. So yeah,  I wanna know too.


----------



## SuchaLady

Hmmmm can y'all see these emojis?


----------



## divachyk

Keeping my hair braided and put away underneath wigs has really helped my hair retain moisture.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Hmmmm can y'all see these emojis?



I can't SuchaLady


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> I can't SuchaLady



Yeah idk lol


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> Keeping my hair braided and put away underneath wigs has really helped my hair retain moisture.



I'll probably be under a wig for most of 2015


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Why am I enjoying wearing wash n gos during this cold weather?


----------



## Coilystep

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Why am I enjoying wearing wash n gos during this cold weather?


  you should come join the fall/winter wash n go challenge


----------



## JJamiah

divachyk said:


> @JJamiah, sorry you're going through this. My sister is experiencing something similar. I hope you can find resolution.


 
@divachyk, thanks so much.. Sorry about your sister..  

Hoping the new attempts I am making will work  
hopeful


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

stephanie75miller said:


> you should come join the fall/winter wash n go challenge



stephanie75miller I lurk in there lol...I need to be more disciplined and post!


----------



## Coilystep

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> stephanie75miller I lurk in there lol...I need to be more disciplined and post!


  you should start to post.


----------



## Honey Bee

JaneBond007 said:


> No-poo method can cause damage to hair (baking soda + vinegar)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo5bG2sVEv4


This video was about using acv and bs at the same time. Who does that?


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm going back to detangling under running water with conditioner.


----------



## curls4daze

I lose way less hair when I was in the sink instead of when I'm in the shower


----------



## Lilmama1011

curls4daze said:


> I lose way less hair when I was in the sink instead of when I'm in the shower



I clogged the sink and SO talking about doing it in the sink, I expect to have much tangles if I do it, might do that tomorrow to see


----------



## curls4daze

Lilmama1011 said:


> I clogged the sink and SO talking about doing it in the sink, I expect to have much tangles if I do ao, might do that tomorrow to see



It might be because of how "hard" my water is, but when I'm in the shower I have a lot of breakage. I've detangled in the sink and it causes my neck to hurt....but it was better for me.

Try it out and let me know how it works out.


----------



## sweetpea7

Happy I big chopped! Mad i have heat damage so i have straight ends. Mad i don't have any marley hair for a bun for church tomorrow. Ughh I have no idea what to do with this curly hair and straight ends


----------



## Bibliophile

Honey Bee said:


> This video was about using acv and bs at the same time. Who does that?



This is like someone mixing 1 cup shampoo + 1 cup conditioner together full strength, filming the reaction and saying “Don't do this, it's bad for your hair!"

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Guinan

I was all set to take out my faux locs this weekend and even took off Monday from work to pamper my tresses. But yesterday I went out and got sooo many compliments and everyone saying that I shouldn't take them out just yet. I guess I will keep them for alittle bit longer. 

I got some compliments from some loc sistas yesterday. They thought that they were my real locs I confused the cashier at the Wawa; who has real locs. She was saying how much she liked my locs and I told her that I was taking them out this weekend cause they were unraveling. The cashier looked so perplexed. The cashier responded that locs don't unravel. I std mines are unraveling and then I realized that she thinks that these locs are real. So I had to reveal my secret that they were faux locs . The cashier asked if I was thinking about getting locs. I told her yes and she std that I should cause I look nice with locs. This made me feel good, cause I thought my faux locs looked fake (if that makes sense). Like a real bad weave.


----------



## Vshanell

I'm so mad at YouTube. Every time I go to watch hair vids they just keep putting up stills of the grossest ingrown hair videos. Like why? I wish they would stop. I don't like people putting random nasty stuff and forcing me to have to look at it. Especially when I'm viewing hair care videos that have nothing to do with that.


----------



## Evolving78

Pokahontas said:


> I'm so mad at YouTube. Every time I go to watch hair vids they just keep putting up stills of the grossest ingrown hair videos. Like why? I wish they would stop. I don't like people putting random nasty stuff and forcing me to have to look at it. Especially when I'm viewing hair care videos that have nothing to do with that.


  Ok I thought it was just me! Lol


----------



## Babygrowth

Pokahontas said:


> I'm so mad at YouTube. Every time I go to watch hair vids they just keep putting up stills of the grossest ingrown hair videos. Like why? I wish they would stop. I don't like people putting random nasty stuff and forcing me to have to look at it. Especially when I'm viewing hair care videos that have nothing to do with that.





shortdub78 said:


> Ok I thought it was just me! Lol



Me too! Its pissing me off! I'm like what they tryna say?!?


----------



## Lucia

Pokahontas said:


> I'm so mad at YouTube. Every time I go to watch hair vids they just keep putting up stills of the grossest ingrown hair videos. Like why? I wish they would stop. I don't like people putting random nasty stuff and forcing me to have to look at it. Especially when I'm viewing hair care videos that have nothing to do with that.



I just saw that that's just foul and nasty 
If we tag it as spam or whatever YouTube will shut it down


----------



## claud-uk

Lucia said:


> I just saw that that's just foul and nasty
> If we tag it as spam or whatever YouTube will shut it down



Lets do it, especially as the blasted thing is the top video on EVERY page ... and it keeps catching my eye even though I know what it is.


----------



## rileypak

That moment when you don't want to wash your hair because it's SO soft and fluffy! Yea that's me today


----------



## GettingKinky

The relaxer method of applying DC is effective but so tedious. There has to be a faster easier way.


----------



## Sholapie

I knew I would love purification masque

I got foam rollers after looking at a couple YT vids, i'm tired of flexi rods already lol i'm so fickle


----------



## Victoria44

Back to the kinks and curls. I'm excited to see how my hair falls once these braids dry.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

GettingKinky said:


> The relaxer method of applying DC is effective but so tedious. There has to be a faster easier way.



GettingKinky I only do that with mediocre conditioners I'm trying to use up. Lol


----------



## GettingKinky

lulu97 said:


> GettingKinky I only do that with mediocre conditioners I'm trying to use up. Lol



lulu97 how do you get the conditioner on all your roots if you don't do the relaxer method? I'm looking for a better way.


----------



## Evolving78

GettingKinky said:


> lulu97 how do you get the conditioner on all your roots if you don't do the relaxer method? I'm looking for a better way.


  I apply in the shower on wet hair. I'm able to get it all over and use less product.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

pelohello said:


> I was all set to take out my faux locs this weekend and even took off Monday from work to pamper my tresses. But yesterday I went out and got sooo many compliments and everyone saying that I shouldn't take them out just yet. I guess I will keep them for alittle bit longer.
> 
> I got some compliments from some loc sistas yesterday. They thought that they were my real locs I confused the cashier at the Wawa; who has real locs. She was saying how much she liked my locs and I told her that I was taking them out this weekend cause they were unraveling. The cashier looked so perplexed. The cashier responded that locs don't unravel. I std mines are unraveling and then I realized that she thinks that these locs are real. So I had to reveal my secret that they were faux locs . The cashier asked if I was thinking about getting locs. I told her yes and she std that I should cause I look nice with locs. This made me feel good, cause I thought my faux locs looked fake (if that makes sense). Like a real bad weave.




pelohello  can you message me and let me know where you got yours done at? Are you in Philly?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

GettingKinky said:


> lulu97 how do you get the conditioner on all your roots if you don't do the relaxer method? I'm looking for a better way.



GettingKinky I wash my hair in 3 ponytail sections. Towel dry for about 5 mins to soak up most of the water. Take down each section one at a time, apply the DC with praying hands to the outside of the section as a whole, split it vertically then apply it again to the inside of the section, then twist into a bantu knot. The bantu knot helps to distribute the conditioner to any area I may have missed.


----------



## Meritamen

So I went from grazing APL at almost 4 years natural, to having an relaxer, and now I am natural again with less than an inch of natural hair. I am going to try Ovation Cell Therapy and sulfur oil and I am going to leave at that for growth aids. Relaxing was way too much for my strands. I thought it would be easier to deal with than my natural hair but it turned out to be a more of an headache and I was losing so much hair! So look like I will be natural for a long time or maybe even forever.


----------



## missyrayne19

I normally never flat iron air dried hair but I feel lazy. Be interesting to see if I get the same (or better) flat iron results on air dried hair like I do with blown out hair. Kinda hope so because that'll make my flat iron wash days soooo much easier. Crossing fingers!


----------



## GettingKinky

shortdub78 said:


> I apply in the shower on wet hair. I'm able to get it all over and use less product.





lulu97 said:


> GettingKinky I wash my hair in 3 ponytail sections. Towel dry for about 5 mins to soak up most of the water. Take down each section one at a time, apply the DC with praying hands to the outside of the section as a whole, split it vertically then apply it again to the inside of the section, then twist into a bantu knot. The bantu knot helps to distribute the conditioner to any area I may have missed.



I see.  You guys apply on wet hair. I dry DC before I wash, and my condish is very thick.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

So I'm moisturizing my braids and this comes on....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB1D9wWxd2w

Needless to say, I lost track of what I was doing .


----------



## spacetygrss

My sideburns are APL. That was surprising.


----------



## flyygirlll2

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I'm moisturizing my braids and this comes on....  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB1D9wWxd2w  Needless to say, I lost track of what I was doing .



LOL..... taking it back. I remember when that song first came out.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

The relaxer itch is back, and I so didn't see it coming back at all or this soon 

I want to wear my hair straight all the time now and actually see length as it grows out. I am not feeling my natural hair right now


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ckisland said:


> The relaxer itch is back, and I so didn't see it coming back at all or this soon
> 
> I want to wear my hair straight all the time now and actually see length as it grows out. I am not feeling my natural hair right now



Take a deep breath and ask yourself if this really what you want or are you frustrated? Would a wig help? I'm here for you no matter what decision you make.


----------



## ckisland

whosthatcurl said:


> Take a deep breath and ask yourself if this really what you want or are you frustrated? Would a wig help? I'm here for you no matter what decision you make.



Awwww!! Thank you  I'm frustrated because I shouldn't have cut my dang hair in March. Growing it back sucks, and I want length desperately . I  really do want straight hair though. When I first BC'd (and before I relaxed), I wanted to work on becoming a straight haired natural.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I never got my hair steamer nor my hot head conditioning cap smh


----------



## Babygrowth

Lilmama1011 said:


> I never got my hair steamer nor my hot head conditioning cap smh



WTH? What happened?


----------



## Vshanell

Lucia said:


> I just saw that that's just foul and nasty If we tag it as spam or whatever YouTube will shut it down


  I haven't seen it today so maybe the tagging worked! I didn't know this so if I see it I will be tagging.


----------



## Vshanell

Babygrowth said:


> Me too! Its pissing me off! I'm like what they tryna say?!?


  I know, I'm like what have I done to deserve this lol. I'm just paranoid they're gonna switch to something nastier that I can't handle.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ckisland said:


> Awwww!! Thank you  I'm frustrated because I shouldn't have cut my dang hair in March. Growing it back sucks, and I want length desperately . I  really do want straight hair though. When I first BC'd (and before I relaxed), I wanted to work on becoming a straight haired natural.



You're welcome! I feel you girl. I have been so hair lazy, I'm surprised I have any hair left. I bleached the top and sides...then 2 weeks later I relaxed it. My hair survived (praise Jesus, don't be like me), but it made me hop back on the hair growth train. I'm still sad for all the hair I lost too.


----------



## Royalq

im 6 months into my 1 year kinky twists challenge and im missing my hair so much right now


----------



## sweetpea7

Braggs Apple cider vinegar is so much sweeter and complex than 1 dollar acv. The smell isn't as bad as the cheap stuff either. 

s.n. I feel like I'm transitioning all over again from the heat damaged half of my natural hair ugh


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sweetpea7 said:


> Braggs Apple cider vinegar is so much sweeter and complex than 1 dollar acv. The smell isn't as bad as the cheap stuff either.
> 
> s.n. I feel like I'm transitioning all over again from the heat damaged half of my natural hair ugh



Really? I never tried Braggs, just Heinz. And sorry about your hair


----------



## Miss617

I think I'm going to get twists or braids at the end of the month. Sometimes I just don't have the time to do anything with it, then I have to go to work with it looking all poofy and just awful.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I had the best wash day yesterday follwed by the best hair ever today.  I have to remember today on the days where I want to cut all my hair off.


----------



## ckisland

whosthatcurl said:


> You're welcome! I feel you girl. I have been so hair lazy, I'm surprised I have any hair left. I bleached the top and sides...then 2 weeks later I relaxed it. My hair survived (praise Jesus, don't be like me), but it made me hop back on the hair growth train. I'm still sad for all the hair I lost too.



Our hair is so resilient, thank goodness . I don't know what Imma do yet, but I would feel like a clown to BC only to relax again 8 months later!!! 

Hair's still straight, and it's still kinda struggling!!  I have so many damn layers!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was going to wear my protective style with the two sides twisted and the back ends tucked in with a clip, but my face broke out terribly because I was using these new facial products from school.  It looked great for two days and then my cheeks started to itch.  Then the left side hurted. I took two benadryl.  But I will not be going to school looking like a raspberry.  I'm thankful my curled hair will cover it. I swear my skin is getting so sensitive


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ckisland said:


> Our hair is so resilient, thank goodness . I don't know what Imma do yet, but I would feel like a clown to BC only to relax again 8 months later!!!
> 
> Hair's still straight, and it's still kinda struggling!!  I have so many damn layers!!



Darling, you are allowed to change your mind anytime you want to. One thing I learned is, if something stops working for you, maybe it's time to try something different. Don't torture yourself.


----------



## spellinto

Dc'd with the Moroccan Oil Intense Treatment and I am a little underwhelmed.  It gave nice slip, but I did not feel a major difference in hydration.  

My V05 conditioner gives about the same slip _with_ the added moisture .  

I'll give it the benefit of the doubt...I did try it on dirty hair, maybe it works better on clean hair...but once my sample is finished I probably won't purchase the regular size.  If they want up to $30 for a DC it had better work on my hair in any condition it's in


----------



## claud-uk

Meritamen said:


> So I went from grazing APL at almost 4 years natural, to having an relaxer, and now I am natural again with less than an inch of natural hair. I am going to try Ovation Cell Therapy and sulfur oil and I am going to leave at that for growth aids. Relaxing was way too much for my strands. I thought it would be easier to deal with than my natural hair but it turned out to be a more of an headache and I was losing so much hair! So look like I will be natural for a long time or maybe even forever.



Meritamen were you relaxed prior to being natural for 4 years? 




spellinto said:


> Dc'd with the Moroccan Oil Intense Treatment and I am a little underwhelmed.  It gave nice slip, but I did not feel a major difference in hydration.
> 
> My V05 conditioner gives about the same slip _with_ the added moisture .
> 
> I'll give it the benefit of the doubt...I did try it on dirty hair, maybe it works better on clean hair...but once my sample is finished I probably won't purchase the regular size.  If they want up to $30 for a DC it had better work on my hair in any condition it's in



That's too bad spellinto - I saw the jar at someone's house and the ingredients looked yummy so I was hoping someone here would try it and report back. I wonder how it would work on natural hair - you're right tho, for the price and the size, that **** needs to perform, ask you if you'd like it to cook dinner AND offer to wash up after lol!


----------



## DarkJoy

Getting the winter dryness early. Even my skin is feeling it  gotta up the cowash game. Where that V05 at?!


----------



## brownb83

DarkJoy said:


> Getting the winter dryness early. Even my skin is feeling it  gotta up the cowash game. Where that V05 at?!



I'm sick of winter already!  Ugh


----------



## Lilmama1011

It's cold in az too ^^^


----------



## missyrayne19

So the good news is my hair turned out very light. That's pretty much all the good I can say  now for the bad news. It was dry, dry, DRY! I was so surprised you guys. I even made sure to use my super moisturizing conditioner that always ensures I'll get moist hair in the end after I flat iron. Heck, I should have just stopped at air drying because my air dried hair felt sooo soft and smooth...

Now I'm stuck with this mess for a week and have to go into moisture mode  Ugh. M&S every day, if not twice a day. I'm so annoyed!!


----------



## Mmfood

I was googling Senegalese twists, because I'm installing some time this week and found this pic:





She's beautiful!!
I realized the feather jewelry she put in her hair is pretty much the same thing as an adjustable ear cuff so I'm on Etsy now placing orders.


----------



## curls4daze

Cowashed with V05 and my hair feels like butter


----------



## Amarilles

I finally gave up the jig and reinserted the rows I had removed from my Denman. I'm kinda feeling like an anomaly, I really don't get why everyone does this modification? It was like my hair was swallowing up the brush, the bristles would bend to the hair and wouldn't hold firm. It also took more passes to get it to detangle and to form the curls. So glad to have 7 rows again!


----------



## RUBY

I want to braid my hair in extensions for the winter but can't find anyone I trust to do it so I'm considering a self install. But I don't think it will come out looking like I want as I haven't done it before.


----------



## emada

RUBY said:


> I want to braid my hair in extensions for the winter but can't find anyone I trust to do it so I'm considering a self install. But I don't think it will come out looking like I want as I haven't done it before.



I'm in the same place  I was always going to try to do it myself and looked into getting hair then realized wait...what if it looks terrible?? That would be terrible! I'm thinking of getting a pack of hair, doing some practice braids, then see how I like it before fully committing.


----------



## Lucia

Pokahontas said:


> I know, I'm like what have I done to deserve this lol. I'm just paranoid they're gonna switch to something nastier that I can't handle.


 Pokahontas  If that happens and I hope it doesn't 
Anyone can complain and flag them as inappropriate etc. or 
turn on the parental control blocks you can set them on for Google and YouTube I think even if you're not signed in.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I already washed and conditioned my mannequin weeks ago and they are hot combing and flat ironing tightly coiled, dry dirty hair.  Mine is swinging and theirs are stiff and dull lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

It's me and this other black girl good with the mannequin.  Everybody else is ripping through it. I showed one how to start from the bottom and work her way up. She was amazed at how little hair she lost


----------



## SlimPickinz

Lilmama1011 how was Vegas?? Maybe I should have asked u in the drunk thread lol


----------



## DoDo

Lilmama1011 said:


> I already washed and conditioned my mannequin weeks ago and *they are hot combing and flat ironing tightly coiled, dry dirty hair.  Mine is swinging and theirs are stiff and dull* lol



Lilmama1011

Oh but don't worry! Watching Chris Rock's 'good hair' should fix that and help them get the education! 

If they don't start actually trying to teach people to do black hair we will start doing it at home instead.

Oh wait, that process has already begun .

Don't worry about them, get your Reneice on and stack your paper.


----------



## Anaisin

My CVS restocks their Shea Moisture tomorrow! I got my rain check for the bogo ready lol I get so excited about hair products


----------



## Lilmama1011

SlimPickinz said:


> Lilmama1011 how was Vegas?? Maybe I should have asked u in the drunk thread lol



SlimPickinz we was better off staying home. It was freezing.  SO and I were suppose to go clubbing but we did not want to dress up and go anywhere because we were shivering.  The first night the shows closed early @ 9  when the dude told us 10 but the last chance to enter was 9 smh, well the ones in the hotel and no one wanted to drive. He lost $400 and I won $120. We both was drunk and fell asleep with clothes and I went to sleep with no scarf on and my hair was dry and I don't play with my hair not being moisturized and a scarf And we had to leave Monday so I could go to school on Tuesday. So we was basically there for 1 day and it would have been two but his mom was scared to leave Saturday night because it was so dark.


----------



## Lilmama1011

DoDo said:


> Lilmama1011
> 
> Oh but don't worry! Watching Chris Rock's 'good hair' should fix that and help them get the education!
> 
> If they don't start actually trying to teach people to do black hair we will start doing it at home instead.
> 
> Oh wait, that process has already begun .
> 
> Don't worry about them, get your Reneice on and stack your paper.



DoDo they think that if they burn one black mannequin hair doll straight,  they can do hair. Gurrrrl one white girl asked this one black girl can she hot comb her hair.  She said "F no, you crazy!" I was rolling. I saw the same white girl attempting to round brush another white girl hair with very thick curly hair and she couldn't even get that straight.  They think they can just experiment on our hair!


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl

Why is apogee so messy? Ugh.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Can yal name some pressing oils and creams, I don't know any . It's for my homework


----------



## PureSilver

Lilmama1011 said:


> Can yal name some pressing oils and creams, I don't know any . It's for my homework



Summit pressing oil. I think blue magic has inequality in their line too.


----------



## PlainJane

There's nothing worse than spending a long time styling your hair with sore arms only to not like the result. Smh.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Never thought I'd be here. 20 inches of hair!

On another note, I need this CF set to be great. Especially seeing as I could outgrow them in a few months.


----------



## DarkJoy

Wonder if I should pick up a mane n tail condish....


----------



## Guinan

YaniraNaturally said:


> Never thought I'd be here. 20 inches of hair!
> 
> On another note, I need this CF set to be great. Especially seeing as I could outgrow them in a few months.


 
Wow 20inches of hair. What's ur reggie? Any pics


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My mind changes like the wind on whether I want to grow this cut out or keep it short.... 

Someone should start a nape challenge.....


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> Lilmama1011;20792799[/USER]]Can yal name some pressing oils and creams, I don't know any . It's for my homework



Here are some

I believe soft sheen also has a pressing oil.


----------



## overtherainbow

My scalp is having none of this polar vortex.  None of it!


----------



## Kindheart

I just relaxed my hair after 7 years. I was so tired of fighting with the frizzy halo and poofy ponytails . When my hair was down it looked awesome though .. Sigh.


----------



## havilland

Kindheart said:


> I just relaxed my hair after 7 years. I was so tired of fighting with the frizzy halo and poofy ponytails . When my hair was down it looked awesome though .. Sigh.



Congrats on this new phase!  Post some pics.


----------



## havilland

I wanted to flat iron for the holiday but I may just slap on a wig and call it a day.  Sigh.....some days I hate my hair. She has a mind of her own and I don't trust that heifer to act right in front of people.


----------



## faithVA

I was considering joining the Use Up Your Stash Challenge again. But I don't want to use up any of my stuff.  I want to make my products last as long as possible. That's a good sign that I'm on the right track with my products.


----------



## claud-uk

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I'm moisturizing my braids and this comes on....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB1D9wWxd2w
> 
> Needless to say, I lost track of what I was doing .



and EnExitStageLeft is back in the building


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

claud-uk

Slowly, but surely


----------



## Babygrowth

EnExitStageLeft missed you girl! I was just thinking about sending you a message because I know you got some makeup or something you trying to get rid of! Lol!


----------



## Kindheart

Nevermind.....brb


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@Babygrowth

SO was just asking me when I was going to do another sale. My things are starting to creep on his dresser. Ole' Joker wasn't complainin' when I dropped that cash for that fancy smancy cologne he's wearing during the Sephora VIB Sale . I still have that Becca Foundation if you're still interested.


----------



## Babygrowth

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> SO was just asking me when I was going to do another sale. My things are starting to creep on his dresser. Ole' Joker wasn't complainin' when I dropped that cash for that fancy smancy cologne he's wearing during the Sephora VIB Sale . I still have that Becca Foundation if you're still interested.



Lol! They are a trip! OK. Pm me with the details again along with anything else you want to let go!


----------



## Evolving78

I don't plan on doing an official length check until April. I plan on flat ironing and trimming my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm not giving you $300 for faux locs.

I don't pay more than $80 for my weaves, I just don't understand why its so high. Why doesn't any of my family live close???


----------



## Sosa

I aint go'n lie, I actually thought going natural would virtually eliminate my split end problems.
 But my hipo hair still splits, I have changed my various reggies, ps' d and errythang. I just gotta trim often...sigh. at least I'm thick mbl-wl ...I guess?


----------



## Bun Mistress

why did I stop wearing my hair up?


----------



## jerseygurl

Sosa said:


> I aint go'n lie, I actually thought going natural would virtually eliminate my split end problems.
> But my hipo hair still splits, I have changed my various reggies, ps' d and errythang. I just gotta trim often...sigh. at least I'm thick mbl-wl ...I guess?



Mine does the same thing. Since last year I have trimmed all my progress away


----------



## Vshanell

Sosa said:


> I aint go'n lie, I actually thought going natural would virtually eliminate my split end problems. But my hipo hair still splits, I have changed my various reggies, ps' d and errythang. I just gotta trim often...sigh. at least I'm thick mbl-wl ...I guess?


  Mine does the same....and it grows uneven so I constantly feel like I'm trimming.


----------



## missyrayne19

I'm so tempted to wash my hair early just so I can get rid of this dry, rough, flat ironed hair.


----------



## Meritamen

claud-uk said:


> @Meritamen were you relaxed prior to being natural for 4 years?


Yeah, I was. my hair was always short when I was relaxed before.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

missyrayne19 said:


> I'm so tempted to wash my hair early just so I can get rid of this dry, rough, flat ironed hair.



Gon' ahead and show that baby some TLC. You know you want to.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bun Mistress said:


> why did I stop wearing my hair up?



You wanted a change? Lol, we're forever trying something new, then we forget why we do things.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I thought I was suppose to relax this week, but it's next week. I was super happy too lol. Well one more week. I thought I was almost 12 weeks this Saturday smh


----------



## ckisland

I am still rocking this hair!!! Tomorrow's going to be the last day, and that'll make a week!! Thank the hair gods for tiny octopus claws and headbands .

I really didn't think my hair could stay straight this long at this length. Now that I know it's possible, I'm going to go ahead with my straight hair natural plan .


----------



## gabulldawg

I dyed my twa. I needed a change. So far so good.


----------



## Guinan

gabulldawg said:


> I dyed my twa. I needed a change. So far so good.


 
what color did you dye it?


----------



## gabulldawg

pelohello said:


> what color did you dye it?



It's a box color honey blonde.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want this coconut oil and coconut vinegar but why is shipping for a decent time, half of my order?

If I want to wait 2-3 weeks for my order , its $9 and some change. If I want ground shipping, its $12 and some change.  My order is $22. 

I wonder if Vitacost sells coconut vinegar?  Off to look.


----------



## Coilystep

shawnyblazes said:


> I want this coconut oil and coconut vinegar but why is shipping for a decent time, half of my order?  If I want to wait 2-3 weeks for my order , its $9 and some change. If I want ground shipping, its $12 and some change.  My order is $22.  I wonder if Vitacost sells coconut vinegar?  Off to look.


  what is coconut vinegar?  What are you going to use it for?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

stephanie75miller said:


> what is coconut vinegar?  What are you going to use it for?



stephanie75miller

Right now I use either white or apple vinegar for my scalp in a spritz. I have dandruff/psoriasis really bad in a front section. Its the only thing that calms my scalp and keeps it free of debris when I'm in a protective style.

I want to see if coconut vinegar is better.

http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/organic_coconut_water_vinegar.htm


----------



## Dayjoy

havilland said:


> I wanted to flat iron for the holiday but I may just slap on a wig and call it a day.  Sigh.....some days I hate my hair. She has a mind of her own and *I don't trust that heifer to act right in front of people.*


  Still laughing!!!


faithVA said:


> I was considering joining the Use Up Your Stash Challenge again. But I don't want to use up any of my stuff.  I want to make my products last as long as possible. That's a good sign that I'm on the right track with my products.



I miss you in that thread.  I can't wait to be where you are with products.  I wonder how long it will take with all the stuff I have. :scratchch


----------



## Guinan

gabulldawg said:


> It's a box color honey blonde.


 
Any pics? I did honey blonde this summer. I used Creme of Natura honey blonde. It came out nice but not as blonde as I wanted.

I'm thinking about trying their red. I was gonna mix my own color but I dont know if I feel like it.


----------



## faithVA

Dayjoy said:


> Still laughing!!!
> 
> 
> I miss you in that thread.  I can't wait to be where you are with products.  I wonder how long it will take with all the stuff I have. :scratchch



Depending on how black friday goes I may be joining you.  I just bought 4 items today and I have another 10 on my list


----------



## gabulldawg

pelohello said:


> Any pics? I did honey blonde this summer. I used Creme of Natura honey blonde. It came out nice but not as blonde as I wanted.
> 
> I'm thinking about trying their red. I was gonna mix my own color but I dont know if I feel like it.



I think that's what I used and I got the same result. But I did want something more subtle rather than too crazy.  I will have to wait until I get off work to take/share pictures.


----------



## naija24

saw one of my shed hairs and it measured at about 7.5 inches. Kind of shocked. It was from the side of my hair so I should be CBL about? that's kind of neat. I know my nape still needs some work and catch up. it's about 4.5 inches last I checked.


----------



## krissyhair

I was thinking about how if I drastically wanted to change my hair, what would I do...

Maybe a texturizer, some warm colored brownish highlights, and layers in the front.

But I ain't maintaining all of that so natural shag it is.


----------



## Platinum

Thinking about retwisting my locs today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It will be 4 weeks this Saturday in my crochet braids.  I will take them out December 6, and rest for two weeks and then its right back into crochet braids until....the New Year. 

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Platinum

Today is National Head Wrap Day. I rocked this one:


----------



## Rocky91

I'm pretty tired of my hair. I just don't want to deal with it at all. I flat-ironed a few days ago so i could do easy buns/updos and it's worked well, but i can't keep doing that weekly. 
tempted to lop all my hair off again, but not interested in going through another TWA purgatory phase.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I'm slowing losing my desire for straight hair. I last straightened April. I haven't been tempted to straighten since. I like it.


----------



## PJaye

It's really hard to be a PJ when vendors stick shea butter in everything.  Ugh!  Stop doing that!


----------



## natstar

I think I'm going to try blow drying my hair once a month. It shouldn't do much harm


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I went out to a lounge last night. I met a guy and we started vibing instantly.  He hesitantly reached out to touch my hair and I heard him make a sound of satisfaction. 
I glanced over at him using my peripheral and said, "its ok, you can touch it."
He then proceeded to work his way from my kitchen to my crown, yall..all 5 fingers..lol
Him:
"This feels so good, you know...and the fact my hand didnt get caught in any tracks. You have no idea how rare that is."

Me: so you know im going to need a couple drinks and breakfast for you molesting my scalp, right?


----------



## Kindheart

My hair is frizz free but drier . Products actually work on my hair now .


----------



## overtherainbow

I think I'm going to put a rinse in my hair this thanksgiving... I have an entire bottle of adore ruby red on stand by....


----------



## Renewed1

I want to transition back to texlaxed hair.  I miss the middle ground of curls and straightened hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

shawnyblazes said:


> It will be 4 weeks this Saturday in my crochet braids.  I will take them out December 6, and rest for two weeks and then its right back into crochet braids until....the New Year.
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me.



Well, that crochet thing might be out the window. The stylist who did them last time has changed her policy.  I _*might*_ have the patience to do it myself because it's really easy. I just don't do my own hair as far as extensions.

So, either I'm going to get my own hair mini braided, figure out if I can tackle doing the crochet braids myself, or just rock out with my washngo until I get bored.


----------



## krissyhair

I'm getting to know a distant cousin of mine. She's so lovely, but so backwards. We were riding in the car and she asks "where'd you get your good hair from." Then went on and on about how she could never go without a relaxer and how her daughter's hair is such a struggle. This is not the first time we had that kind of conversation.


----------



## spellinto

I learned how to create a Nefertiti wrap with a head scarf last night... I'll play with it a little more before I wear it out, maybe invest in more fabrics too

My hair is so thankful that I *finally* clarified.  I had so much build up the water turned brown .  Then when I conditioned with Hair One my hair felt so lush and detangled   I'm air drying right now and new growth still feels buttery soft!


----------



## Guinan

I keep going back and forth on my next hair color. I've had my current color for about 2mths. I was thinking bout a crimson red, but now i want blonde. I think I'll go ahead & do both. I really want the red as my base color with some blonde highlights. I'm just not sure if i can do both on the same day and how i would separate what i wanted blonde.  I plan on buying the color on black Friday.

In the meantime I will be stalking utube for color tutorials.


----------



## flyygirlll2

overtherainbow said:


> I think I'm going to put a rinse in my hair this thanksgiving... I have an entire bottle of adore ruby red on stand by....



So do I, as well as blue black. I was thinking of coloring my hair for my birthday which is Monday.. We'll see.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos/ can't see mentions


----------



## SuchaLady

I think I will treat myself to some Indique for my birthday.


----------



## spellinto

Currently stretching my new growth in two high ponytails.  They're doing a great job!  I'm going to a large sleepover on campus and I think I'll actually leave the ponytails in.  I know I'm grown  but they look really cute!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I know my hair is growing but with this shrinkage and me not straightening or measuring I have no idea if I'm retaining. That's always been my issue: good retention, especially in my nape. 

I do want to see how my hair looks straight though. Maybe at the one year post-cut mark...in July lol.


----------



## sweetpea7

As much a I love being all natural now, I really am scared to wash my hair (straight all week) because I'm style challenged, high density, and have a ton of frizz. I wish some of my immediate fam were natural but I'm glad I got this forum!


----------



## Coilystep

sweetpea7 said:


> As much a I love being all natural now, I really am scared to wash my hair (straight all week) because I'm style challenged, high density, and have a ton of frizz. I wish some of my immediate fam were natural but I'm glad I got this forum!


  everything will be alright. I thought you were still transitioning. Did get the curlformers or flexirods?


----------



## sweetpea7

stephanie75miller said:


> everything will be alright. I thought you were still transitioning. Did get the curlformers or flexirods?



Thanks. Nope bc'd last Friday. I got the flexi rods but they're too big. In only have about 5 inches 4/6 in some places


----------



## SlimPickinz

My mom uses this argan oil in her hair and her hair is so shiny. I clearly need to stop being cheap and spend the $40 & get it


----------



## Coilystep

sweetpea7 said:


> Thanks. Nope bc'd last Friday. I got the flexi rods but they're too big. In only have about 5 inches 4/6 in some places


  congrats on the bc. Have you posted pictures yet?


----------



## sweetpea7

stephanie75miller said:


> congrats on the bc. Have you posted pictures yet?


. I think I posted on a week ago. I'll post more after my next wash day which will probably be wednesday


----------



## SlimPickinz

I miss being able to do a puff in my hair.


----------



## imaginary

The Cherry Lola treatment is my new fave. Even with accidentally adding way too much of the liquid aminos. Gonna play around with different variations, but it is here to stay.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=83609 said:
			
		

> SuchMagnificance[/USER];20807897]I went out to a lounge last night. I met a guy and we started vibing instantly.  He hesitantly reached out to touch my hair and I heard him make a sound of satisfaction.
> I glanced over at him using my peripheral and said, "its ok, you can touch it."
> He then proceeded to work his way from my kitchen to my crown, yall..all 5 fingers..lol
> Him:
> "This feels so good, you know...and the fact my hand didnt get caught in any tracks. You have no idea how rare that is."
> 
> Me: so you know im going to need a couple drinks and breakfast for you molesting my scalp, right?



Did you really say that?  That is too funny. Did he respond?


----------



## Sholapie

I think my hair is 4b not 4a, too many 4a heads look nothing like mine


----------



## Bun Mistress

Duplicate post


----------



## Kindheart

Can i use LUSH solid butters on my hair you think?


----------



## SoopremeBeing

shawnyblazes said:


> Well, that crochet thing might be out the window. The stylist who did them last time has changed her policy.  I _*might*_ have the patience to do it myself because it's really easy. I just don't do my own hair as far as extensions.
> 
> So, either I'm going to get my own hair mini braided, figure out if I can tackle doing the crochet braids myself, or just rock out with my washngo until I get bored.



I was afraid to do my own crochet braids at first, but it was surprisingly easy and didn't take too long. Maybe 3 or4 hours at the most for me. Only thing is I cannot cornrow my own hair very well, so someone more experienced has to braid my hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Yeah I messed up a bit. I thought I found a easy fast solution.  I wasn't using moisturizer during the week and was just using oil and my hair felt so soft and I'm like "less work for me", but when I went to comb my hair to detangle before washing and got to my new growth,  it was drier than normal. Even when I put some v05 on it I was still struggling a bit. So I see that putting a put of moisturizer on my roots everyday made a difference.  The thing about just using oil, was that I had less frizz.  Oh well,  I rather have frizz than dry hair


----------



## SuchMagnificent

faithVA said:


> Did you really say that?  That is too funny. Did he respond?


 

Sure did...And he did take me to breakfast afterwards.


----------



## naija24

could someone link me pictures of women with twa blowouts??? I'm having the hardest time finding any.


----------



## Anaisin

Yessss her hair is laid. Whyyy don't they have great stylist where I live?!

http://youtu.be/yqziZEgffaQ


----------



## SuchaLady

This server is ridiculous! What are we paying for?


----------



## flyygirlll2

My thoughts exactly! Like danm how many times is there going to be a message error or whatever smh. I've even uninstalled the app and reinstalled it and same ish keeps happening. The app hasn't been updated in God knows how long.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Double post.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My eyebrows have flakes


----------



## Guinan

I think I'm going to straighten my hair every 2mths. The last time I straightened my hair was 10/31/14. So the next time I'll straighten my hair will be around Jan 2015.


----------



## GettingKinky

Why is the new growth that frames my face dry, rough and undefined? If I part my hair that new growth is wavy and smooth. It's not fair. 

How can I get my edges to look like the rest of my hair?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky My best friend has the same thing! Her hair texture is quite loose and wavy (although some of that is heat damage) but she has very course edges around her face. We all probably have different hair types on our head so there's nothing you can really do about it. She wears a headband if she's wearing a curly style.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster- I was hoping you had answers. There's got to be something I can do.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Instead of doing work at work, I listed out the top 5-6 ingredients of my staple and favorite products. Then made a list of the most common ingredients among them. Now I can truly say what my hair likes and will buy products based off that.


----------



## GGsKin

GettingKinky Have you tried keep in that area extra moisturised? Using a good creamy leave-in in that area in particular and maybe sealing with a little oil and gel?


----------



## GettingKinky

AbsyBlvd said:


> GettingKinky Have you tried keep in that area extra moisturised? Using a good creamy leave-in in that area in particular and maybe sealing with a little oil and gel?



I've been using grapeseed oil and DB transitioning creme. Maybe I need to find something better. Or maybe I just need to focus on it more and give it more attention.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm at the point where I'm ready to take these crochet braids out but everytime I walk out the house, someone says they love my hair.


----------



## Holla

I FEEL LIKE A FOOL!!!

I have been eating like 3 mangoes a day for a week now (don't judge me lol..there are two mango trees in the backyard) and it just occurred to me to google how to make mango butter. I should have been saving the seeds all this time. It seems easy and my hair loves mango butter.


----------



## Tonto

Do you think I could use henna (cassia obovata) on my bleached hair? It’s bleached and dyed red.


----------



## curls4daze

I sealed with shea butter today and my hair is LOVE.


----------



## naija24

welp....i think i educated myself enough on straight haired naturals. I'm gonna big chop for the New Year at 6 months post. NO MATTER WHAT. That'll put me at 3 inches or so and I'll be fine with that. 

I am obsessed with puffs and buns and silk presses and I'm just over weave. I'm so so over it. I want to show off my curls and I miss doing my hair at home without worry. If my bf doesn't like it, I'll get a silk press or twist extensions. But it's MY HAIR and he's gonna have to learn how to live with it if he wants to be with me.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm relaxing today because he is off so he can help me do it. We are a team mann


----------



## jbwphoto1

Lilmama1011 said:


> My eyebrows have flakes


 
Lilmama1011, I used coconut oil for flakey skin that happened after using some Clinique eye cream.


----------



## Guinan

Tonto said:


> Do you think I could use henna (cassia obovata) on my bleached hair? It’s bleached and dyed red.


 
Are you ok with the henna changing your hair color? I dont know all the facts about Henna, but I think it can be drying at times and I believes that it turns your hair a deep red color.


----------



## Prettymetty

I love it when my hair is freshly blown out and full of body. I try not to add anything to it for the first few days to keep it light. 

Oan I think that overnight coconut oil prepoo was worth it. I am permanently adding this step to my straight hair regimen.


----------



## Lilmama1011

pelohello said:


> Are you ok with the henna changing your hair color? I dont know all the facts about Henna, but I think it can be drying at times and I believes that it turns your hair a deep red color.



The color thing is true for me but it doesn't dry my hair out. But I deep condition after with a moisturizing conditioner for twenty minutes though


----------



## Prettymetty

All I want for Christmas is Bsl


----------



## Napp

The attention im getting with this weave is crazy. I love how easy it is to be glamourous! My real hair is just too thin and fine to give me the umph i needed.


----------



## jbwphoto1

pelohello said:


> Are you ok with the henna changing your hair color? I dont know all the facts about Henna, but I think it can be drying at times and I believes that it turns your hair a deep red color.


 


Lilmama1011 said:


> The color thing is true for me but it doesn't dry my hair out. But I deep condition after with a moisturizing conditioner for twenty minutes though


 
I've started adding about 1/4 cup of deep conditioner to my henna mix and following up with a deep conditioner.    Breakage is my major problems, so every bit helps.


----------



## Rocky91

I only like my straight hair for like two days then it gets limp. With only a drop of oil added each night  wth.

Gonna do a flexirod set or some curly style with volume for thanksgiving, shock some of my family who last saw my hair when it was 0.00001 inches lol.


----------



## GGsKin

Tonto said:


> Do you think I could use henna (cassia obovata) on my bleached hair? It’s bleached and dyed red.



From what I've read (most of it on this forum) henna and cassia are two different things that act in a similar way. Where henna deposits a red colour, cassia deposits a neutral colour (on dark hair) that tends to enhance blonde or greys. If you want to try the process out without the red, you could opt for cassia and so a strand test to see how it affects your bleached hair.


----------



## Nightingale

Sometimes less product really is more. Could this be the end of my heavy handedness?















Nope.


----------



## SuchaLady

Is this conditioner really worth the price? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## sweetpea7

First time I'm really seeing my natural curls in 15 years! I'm feeling so free. I definitely have heat damage but it's not as bad as I thought


----------



## Anaisin

So tired of coconut scented products


----------



## PJaye

Anaisin said:


> So tired of coconut scented products



I will gladly take the coconut over those that smell like cinnamon, pumpkin or chocolate.


----------



## Kurlee

Anaisin said:


> So tired of coconut scented products





PJaye said:


> I will gladly take the coconut over those that smell like cinnamon, pumpkin or chocolate.



If you want naturally scented products, coconut, chocolate and vanilla are easiest.


----------



## SuchaLady

My room is eating my products. I am officially missing: 

Paul Mitchell SSS (It was so expensive too )
GVP Joico Kpak
Hollywood Beauty Carrot Oil


----------



## PJaye

Kurlee said:


> If you want naturally scented products, coconut, chocolate and vanilla are easiest.



Or, they could add some peppermint EO and send me on my way.


----------



## SuchaLady

I have a list of professional products I want to buy. And none of them are under $20.  Who does my hair think she is?


----------



## TheNDofUO

@gettinkinky I have the same issue. Most of my hair is 4a/b but the front in this undefined mass of hair with the odd wave or so. I think I over cut it because I couldn't tell the difference between is and my texlaxed hair. In fact my texlaxed hair was curlier. I don't know wh0at so do. When wet this Ares of hair is completely flat and straight. Check out honestly Erica on YTshe has the same thing only her hair is a looser texture to mine.

Anyway, I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## sonychari

GettingKinky The edges around your face could be rough because that part of your hair takes a lot of stress from washing your face. It gets wet a lot and maybe even gets some of your facial cleanser on it. Do you wear a shower cap? You could also try moisturizing that part more often. And tie it down with a scarf at night. HTH.


----------



## PlainJane

I really want to stock up and try great products this Black Friday, but I'm halfway into my transition so my hair is 50/50 relaxed and natural. It would be a waste of money if I can't use these when I'm fully natural.


----------



## daviine

Mentally preparing myself to fight with my hair= wash day. Lol


----------



## Guinan

HAPPY GOBBLE GOBBLE DAY EVERYONE!!! Please be safe and have a blessed day!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

sonycharihary- Thanks for the tips. I do wear a shower cap and I do the scarf method every morning.  I'm going to start moisturizing that area twice a day and see if that helps.


----------



## SuchaLady

Found my carrot oil! My bun is about to be blinging


----------



## sweetpea7

Now that I'm natural I can't rest my head because the back of my hair will get flattened out


----------



## Britt

sweetpea7 said:


> Now that I'm natural I can't rest my head because the back of my hair will get flattened out



Same here! Which is why I must retwist nightly. Even If I take a nap on my twist out it's literally smooshed and flattened in a very unattractive manner - all the refluffing  won't help much. Hopefully this gets better as my hair gets longer.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sweetpea7

Britt said:


> Same here! Which is why I must retwist nightly. Even If I take a nap on my twist out it's literally smooshed and flattened in a very unattractive manner - all the refluffing  won't help much. Hopefully this gets better as my hair gets longer.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Well I guess were just bound to sitting up straight. I hope so too. These smushed twists out and curls are not the business


----------



## Lilmama1011

I lost barely any hair after relaxing.  Using the neutralizing several times and using the ors aloe shampoo dried it out, I would have never attempted to comb it out. I used the creme of nature argan oil shampoo and omg,  it was amazing. I was able to run my hands through it and detangle with my comb, only losing like 10 hairs and last time I lost a lot after relaxing because it was so drying


----------



## havilland

PlainJane said:


> I really want to stock up and try great products this Black Friday, but I'm halfway into my transition so my hair is 50/50 relaxed and natural. It would be a waste of money if I can't use these when I'm fully natural.



Everyone is different BUT the prods I used as a relaxed head DO NOT work at all on my natural hair....however the products that worked on my hair while transitioning work gangbusters on my natural hair.  I just use them differently....

Sooooo u may want to go on and shop tomorrow.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I seriously suck at whole head rollersets.  It  took me 3 hrs yal. Wth. I should have did a ponytail roller set but when I do eight, it takes a long time to dry. But I guess I will try 12 ponytails instead. I just kept taking them out because a hair that wasn't wrapped around


----------



## Lilmama1011

Now I'm air drying for like 40 minutes to an hour. Might just air dry for 2 hours and it should be dry. Last time it air dried quickly.  But I might just do the hour and sit under the dryer in 20 minutes


----------



## DarkJoy

Ok so....

Had a gift card so bought the Aia coconut cowash.  Yea. So far so good. Giving ot a few more times before I call it a staple.


----------



## spellinto

I wore my hair out in the middle of a snow storm on Tuesday and my ends are really mad at me for it


----------



## krissyhair

I used a sulfate shampoo the other day and got too carried away with it. I felt the sulfates eating away at the dirt on my hair and was so excited that I lathered and rinsed 3 times.


Never should have done that. My hair has been so dry ever since that idk what to do.


----------



## sweetpea7

I wore my very first twist out to the movies yesterday and for the first time in my life people were staring at my hair. It was kinda weird but I love my big fluffy hair.

But it took me like an hour and a half..why didn't yal tell me lol


----------



## Holla

I've only gone to Dominican shops and African braiders. They can do "natural" styles but they are very limited in their application compared to more "natural" salons.   I would love to go to a salon for twistouts, braidouts, etc. 

 Plus, as I'm thinking about buying more natural haircare products from like Qhemet, Hairveda, etc., it would be nice if I could go to a salon that uses these products to try them out first. That's how I got introduced to many products so used today (and many I knew to stay away from lol).


----------



## DoDo

Everything I wanted from Hairveda is out of stock . I might as well just buy that stuff one at a time full price at a later date .


----------



## Bun Mistress

Other than a few esstenials that I need to restock on at some point, I have everything I need for my hair, face, and body for some time.


----------



## Sholapie

Thinking of using glycerine as a prepoo, maybe glycerine and honey mixed together.


----------



## ImanAdero

Should I buy something from APB or Hairveda? I've been wanting to try both brands for a while. Maybe I'll get one from each... Or 2 from each ::


----------



## Evolving78

I decided to relax my hair in three weeks or 2.5 which will put me at 8 weeks. The way how my hair is behaving, I don't want to cause unnecessary breakage, especially in my crown area.


----------



## Lilmama1011

What Places Did Yal Shop FOR Black Friday?


----------



## Lilmama1011

I relaxed on Wednesday.  I posted on my tumblr what I used


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I still haven't taken down the rest of my mini-braids. I ended up helping my cousin cook Thanksgiving dinner (long, violent story. The police were involved smh). I've only taken down one section. I think next time I won't make them so mini lol.


----------



## DarkJoy

So I badmouthed kknt all over this site.  Well it seems my hair hates it applied to wet hair. Dry, however, this stuff is amazing.  Instead of watering my hair which she hates to have water everyday, I use kknt in the morning, apply oil as a sealant and french roll her into an updo. Dont even need gel. No breakage.

on the flipside, I extolled the benefits of AIA leave in. Winter is too dry here and it has glycerin.  My hair got cruuuuunchy dry. It was great in the summer tho. On the shelf it goes until late spring...


----------



## Lilmama1011

whosthatcurl said:


> I still haven't taken down the rest of my mini-braids. I ended up helping my cousin cook Thanksgiving dinner (long, violent story. The police were involved smh). I've only taken down one section. I think next time I won't make them so mini lol.



Wth :listening:


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lilmama1011 Originally I typed a long response, but I got 404'd. Long story short, I had to stop my mom from killing my Aunt H, because Aunt H was being a violent, drunk prick and made my Aunt L pass out and she has heart problems. So we ended up cooking Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Let's just say I reached my headlock quota. I don't want to put anyone else in a headlock. The police were called (there were some fine-arse cops though). It's strange the things we notice under stress.


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=347995]DoDo[/USER];20830265 said:
			
		

> Everything I wanted from Hairveda is out of stock . I might as well just buy that stuff one at a time full price at a later date .



I totally agree. The only thing I ever catch myself buying or needing frequently is mouth wash or deodorant. Everything else is stocked up a long time.


----------



## mz.rae

So I have two appointments for the 13th of next month. One for a flat iron on natural and the other for a virgin relaxer. I'm still deciding on which one I am going to cancel. I really like how the person straightened my natural hair last week but not really feeling the price. It's $65 for a press and a extra $17 to get my ends trimmed. So I will be walking out the salon paying $82, and that price doesn't include a deep condition with steam or anything as they charge extra. Which in this day and age is insane to me with all the "healthy hair care practice salons" popping up where I live that are starting to offer steamings with their natural hair straightening services. And outside of the $17 trim, 65 is five dollars more than what a relaxer touch up costed me a few years ago. I don't know I kind of side eye salons that want to charge extra for stuff that really should be apart of the style and health of hair especially if they charge a lot to begin with.


----------



## Lucia

mz.rae

Maybe just go to one of those healthy hair are salons and skip the hair butchers altogether


----------



## spellinto

I follow a lot of relaxed ladies' blogs and YT channels.  I feel like a great majority of them have big chopped or transitioned to natural.  I know there are still a few relaxed ladies on social media, but it almost feels outdated or off-trend to say you still use a relaxer.  

Of course, that's not representative of what's happening outside of the virtual world but...it's just really interesting.  Of course it's beautiful to see more natural ladies but I also feel kind of bummed that a lot of the ladies I follow are letting go of their relaxed strands...


----------



## brownb83

spellinto said:


> I follow a lot of relaxed ladies' blogs and YT channels.  I feel like a great majority of them have big chopped or transitioned to natural.  I know there are still a few relaxed ladies on social media, but it almost feels outdated or off-trend to say you still use a relaxer.
> 
> Of course, that's not representative of what's happening outside of the virtual world but...it's just really interesting.  Of course it's beautiful to see more natural ladies but I also feel kind of bummed that a lot of the ladies I follow are letting go of their relaxed strands...



I feel the same way.  I Really love my relaxed hair.


----------



## Qtee

BC number (I don't even know lol) but my hair hasn't been this shirt since 2009... Its prob a lil past collarbone length.. Last year this time my hair was MBL on its way to WL... until I straightened it and dyed it to death and relaxed it...now I'm starting over AGAIN..LE SIGH...


----------



## GettingKinky

Walking around NOLA and there is so much fake hair here. And it's obviously fake hair.


----------



## Anaisin

spellinto said:


> I follow a lot of relaxed ladies' blogs and YT channels.  I feel like a great majority of them have big chopped or transitioned to natural.  I know there are still a few relaxed ladies on social media, but it almost feels outdated or off-trend to say you still use a relaxer.
> 
> Of course, that's not representative of what's happening outside of the virtual world but...it's just really interesting.  Of course it's beautiful to see more natural ladies but I also feel kind of bummed that a lot of the ladies I follow are letting go of their relaxed strands...



I noticed that on YouTube recently, while watching natural hair vids I'll click to their older videos and see they had healthy relaxed hair just a couple years ago and saying they wanted to changed their hair randomly. Tbh I thought relaxers were outdated when I was in high school 2008-2012, didn't know many black women still got them, I assumed everybody's hair was just washed flat ironed like mine. It always seemed like relaxers were a trend with my mom and her younger sisters generation (70s & 80s babies) didn't realize women used them like that now until I started lurking on lhcf.


----------



## Anaisin

I should be doing my hair right now, need to stop being lazy


----------



## SlimPickinz

I don't know why I keep my hair so long. I just keep getting tangles & knots in the back of my hair. Currently have three knots. 

But my front is laid


----------



## BranwenRosewood

GettingKinky said:


> Walking around NOLA and there is so much fake hair here. And it's obviously fake hair.



It's extremely rare for me to see a good weave or wig here. They are so bad that it put me off fake hair for a long time. Up until a month ago, I seriously thought that it was impossible to wear a wig and not have it look like an obvious wig.


----------



## sweetpea7

Hair feels good after a clay wash and deep condition, I love not blow drying my hair after every wash

. Mad I couldn't get any gel from my flaxseed today. :shakesfist: I really need a strainer, these stockings aren't working


----------



## Anaisin

Repair me does not feel like a moisturizing dc like some people say, it feels like what it is. But I will say it feels like a lighter protein even though it's strong. Best one I've tried and it doesn't stink like aphogee


----------



## Evolving78

spellinto said:


> I follow a lot of relaxed ladies' blogs and YT channels.  I feel like a great majority of them have big chopped or transitioned to natural.  I know there are still a few relaxed ladies on social media, but it almost feels outdated or off-trend to say you still use a relaxer.  Of course, that's not representative of what's happening outside of the virtual world but...it's just really interesting.  Of course it's beautiful to see more natural ladies but I also feel kind of bummed that a lot of the ladies I follow are letting go of their relaxed strands...


  either someone is going natural, or weaved up! It's still a handful out there, and I watch their videos over and over! Lol that's why I'm on a mission to grow my hair long again.  I like straight hair and my natural hair can not handle heat.


----------



## Guinan

spellinto said:


> I follow a lot of relaxed ladies' blogs and YT channels. I feel like a great majority of them have big chopped or transitioned to natural. I know there are still a few relaxed ladies on social media, but it almost feels outdated or off-trend to say you still use a relaxer.
> 
> Of course, that's not representative of what's happening outside of the virtual world but...it's just really interesting. Of course it's beautiful to see more natural ladies but I also feel kind of bummed that a lot of the ladies I follow are letting go of their relaxed strands...


 
I've been seeing that too. The ones that really shocked me was shorty2sweet59 and justgrowalready. But I guess, if your relaxing once a year then you mine as well go natural. If/when I go back to relaxers I will be relaxing prob every 3mths; as oppose to my usual every 6mths to once a yr.


----------



## JaneBond007

So, I bleached the black demi-permanent dye from my hair.  It's gone!!!


----------



## Guinan

JaneBond007 said:


> So, I bleached the black demi-permanent dye from my hair.  It's gone!!!



How did it turn out? What products did u use? I will be bleaching my hair next week ; i think


----------



## SmilingElephant

4 more inches and I'm done growing my hair!


----------



## Renewed1

Although I wigging it for about a year.  I need to dye my hair black.  These gray strands are peeking through.


----------



## PlainJane

What is less damaging? A blowout or getting your hair flat ironed?


----------



## SweetlyCurly

I just did the stupidest thing ever: I warmed my oil a bit too much and think I burned my scalp in one spot. I really hope I don't end up losing hair in that spot.


----------



## Kurlee

prepoos are the bomb.  What do ya'll use for them?


----------



## Sholapie

Kurlee I have started using glycerine, it makes any conditioner I use after have amazing amounts of slip. I'm thinking of mixing it with oils or honey for more benefits.


----------



## Kurlee

so just plain glycerin and then shampoo?  i used jojba, coconut and avocado oils


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wrapped my hair without losing a hair,  wow!  That's a once in a life time thing. I usually lose st least 4 hairs.  I'm talking about broken hairs.  That's why I could never regular wrap weekly.  That aside from that I stretch for 3 months and I don't use heat so my roots would look a mess.  When I use to wrap before the board, my right side was thinner than my left because I always wrap to the right. And i hate cross wrapping.  I want a bump at the ends, not just straight


----------



## ImanAdero

Only thing about getting my hair straightened that bothers me... Is that after spending so much time on this board I don't want to wear it down for fear of my ends... And I'm realizing more, it's hard for me to really enjoy my hair, 

So I'm vowing to en joy it more. Hopefully I still retain length, but if I don't... C'est la vie. 

But I'm wearing my hair down and loving this look right now. So I'm gonna continue!


----------



## nlamr2013

Can't decide if I should finish braiding my hair or take this out and crochet it. I always act like the next hair style is the last ever hair style I'll get to do lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

no more hair products. I need a luxury car by March- April 2015.

My hair regimen is really simple actually, I just have a lot of high priced deep conditioners and conditioners.  I can't pass a good sounding deep conditioner up but I sure will now.

I work from home 3-4 days a week so I don't have to worry about cold weather really. I'm going to use up a lot of stuff sitting around thats 3/4 full when I come out of this crochet style.

Once I get everything down , I'll only keep KCCC, Xtreme Professional Wetline Gel and my own FSG for styling.

Conditioners are going to be a little tricky because I don't really use them too much when I WashnGo. Leave in Conditioners are only if I feel like it because adding one into my styling routine,  only adds to my drying time.

So, new year I'm going to take stock of whats in my product room and get ta using.


----------



## naija24

Not hair related: Thanksgiving was so wonderful. My bf made me so proud this weekend!!! 

Hair related: I know I know. Back and forth like a pendulum but I think I'm gonna bkt when I take my weave. I still want to transition longer but I want color .


----------



## Evolving78

I got a crush on UloveMegz! She reminds me of me! Lol I just watched a couple of her videos and I got so mad at myself for allowing those horrendous tangles I got in my hair last year and cutting my hair again this year! If I didn't cut my hair earlier this year, I would be BSB by now! If she goes natural, my soul will burn! Lol


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> I got a crush on UloveMegz! She reminds me of me! Lol I just watched a couple of her videos and I got so mad at myself for allowing those horrendous tangles I got in my hair last year and cutting my hair again this year! If I didn't cut my hair earlier this year, I would be BSB by now! If she goes natural, my soul will burn! Lol



Lolololol!


----------



## Evolving78

naija24 said:


> Not hair related: Thanksgiving was so wonderful. My bf made me so proud this weekend!!!  Hair related: I know I know. Back and forth like a pendulum but I think I'm gonna bkt when I take my weave. I still want to transition longer but I want color .


  leave the color alone right now. Just get the BKT. I just don't want you to experience any setbacks. I'm recovering from color.


----------



## Victoria44

Not sure what to do about my dry scalp without causing unnecessary build up..


----------



## atlien11

I mixed another concoction of conditioner (Naturelles Herbal Blends Deep Conditioner), and a tablespoon of my beloved avocado oil in a very small and very old food processor that i keep under my sink (don't judge ). Blended it to a smooth and yummy consistency. Sitting under my soft bonnet now for my DC relaxing. 

Loving it


----------



## PlainJane

Lilmama1011 said:


> I wrapped my hair without losing a hair,  wow!  That's a once in a life time thing. I usually lose st least 4 hairs.  I'm talking about broken hairs.  That's why I could never regular wrap weekly.  That aside from that I stretch for 3 months and I don't use heat so my roots would look a mess.  When I use to wrap before the board, my right side was thinner than my left because I always wrap to the right. And i hate cross wrapping.  I want a bump at the ends, not just straight



Wow...I must be doing something wrong because I don't think I've ever done anything without having at least 5 broken hairs


----------



## SmilingElephant

Kurlee said:


> prepoos are the bomb.  What do ya'll use for them?



I just recently started trying to incorporate this into my regimen. I like using warm black castor oil that I get from Sally's (has other oils in it)or evco or evoo.


----------



## Jas123

I don't know which member here mentioned the Bobeam shampoo bars but God bless her... This was the missing key to my perfect hair regimen. I'd been looking for a natural AND moisturizing shampoo and they are it. 
Regular shampoos+ Winter have been drying my scalp out something terrible and these bars are sooo moisturizing and they lather up so nice- I'm now a happy camper.

ETA: They also help to make my hair really soft & manageable which is a necessity for a long term transitioner such as myself.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

Kurlee said:


> so just plain glycerin and then shampoo?  i used jojba, coconut and avocado oils



I use 4oz coconut oil, 4 oz ghee, 2oz grape seed oil, 2  oz sunflower oil. Put them in an applicator bottle and heat until ghe isn't solid and the oil is warm. I love this recipe


----------



## Guinan

Jas123 said:


> I don't know which member here mentioned the Bobeam shampoo bars but God bless her... This was the missing key to my perfect hair regimen. I'd been looking for a natural AND moisturizing shampoo and they are it.
> Regular shampoos+ Winter have been drying my scalp out something terrible and these bars are sooo moisturizing and they lather up so nice- I'm now a happy camper.
> 
> ETA: They also help to make my hair really soft & manageable which is a necessity for a long term transitioner such as myself.



Which one did you purchase?  I have been wanting to purchase them but after reading several reviews i decided against it. I had wanted the rhassoul one and honey and oats bar


----------



## meka72

myhairgrowstoo said:


> I use 4oz coconut oil, 4 oz ghee, 2oz grape seed oil, 2  oz sunflower oil. Put them in an applicator bottle and heat until ghe isn't solid and the oil is warm. I love this recipe



Thanks for posting this. I have some ghee from a failed prepoo experiment. I have all the other oils that you mentioned and will certainly try your concoction soon. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Aireen

Been a while since I've been in here. Thought I'd get back to posting regularly lol. Right now, I need to wash my hair but I'm too lazy.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

meka72 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I have some ghee from a failed prepoo experiment. I have all the other oils that you mentioned and will certainly try your concoction soon. Thanks for posting this!



Np i love ghee! I make sure to heat it with the oils and it retains a liquid state.


----------



## nerdography

I went back to a simple hair regimen. I find that following all these rules to being natural makes being natural cumbersome. Sulfate, silicone, mineral oil, high heat are all back in my routine. My hair is doing much, much better.


----------



## Sholapie

Now I want to try the whole Cantu for natural hair line


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm thinking I will be going back to wigs for a while. Not sure yet, though. Not feeling my TWA right now. Can't seem to find the right combination of products or something.  I am enjoying the wig I wear now on the weekends, but it's almost time to have to find another one. I just love long glamorous hair and I feel more confident with it.


----------



## Coilystep

Sholapie said:


> Now I want to try the whole Cantu for natural hair line


  I think I've tried the majority of that line and I really like it. The only thing I'm not a huge fan is the curl cream, but I'm not a huge fan of curl creams in general.


----------



## Sholapie

stephanie75miller said:


> I think I've tried the majority of that line and I really like it. The only thing I'm not a huge fan is the curl cream, but I'm not a huge fan of curl creams in general.



Thank you! I was wondering, since I liked the curl activator, what I would use the curl cream for, now I won't bother. I saw a really positive review on YT for the deep conditioner/masque, did you like it? I want to try the cowash too


----------



## Coilystep

Sholapie said:


> Thank you! I was wondering, since I liked the curl activator, what I would use the curl cream for, now I won't bother. I saw a really positive review on YT for the deep conditioner/masque, did you like it? I want to try the cowash too


  I have not used the conditioner/masque or the twist/lock gel. I like the cowash, shine and define custard and curl activator (check out some of my post in the fall/winter wash n go challenge regarding these products) You should try it all to see if you like it everyone's hair is different. The curl cream just seems to sit on my hair, but that's how most curl creams act I my hair. The only curl cream I can get to really work in my hair is Jane Carter.


----------



## soulglo

I am so broke but I had to re uo on my qhemet. I definetly stocked up for the year. Perhaps i'll let my own hair hang out more and buy some flexi rods.

Purchased
32oz of the cocoa ghee and amala
2 butters

I wasn't about paying the cost of shipping (14+) that equates to me buying another producy


----------



## tapioca_pudding

So using Hicks Edges for a month straight broke about an inch off of my leave out (I have a sew in).  I didn't realize it until I got my sew in tightened this past Wednesday and she straightened my leave out and I could see how short it was.  BEYOND frustrated. She said Hicks is too strong for some hair types and can cause the hair to become too fragile/prone to breakage.  I used it every morning after my workout to slick down my leave out over my sew in.  Live and learn........


----------



## whiteoleander91

I think I might do finger coils again pretty soon. They are really fun to do :3


----------



## krissyhair

My warm fuzzy sweatshirts and hoodies are tangling and matting my nape. I will have to wear satin scarves around my neck this winter.


----------



## sweetpea7

Jumped in the shower and rinsed some trsme naturals through my hair, no towel or t shirt drying applied some Eco styler clear gel and my hair dried in 4 hours! So happy!


----------



## soulglo

Qhemet shipping labels went out really fast. I was stunned.


----------



## naija24

finally caved and bought hairfinity vitamins!! I hope to see some real results post sew in next Spring. I'm aiming for 4 extra inches so I can be APL by April!!


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair always turns out best the day after I was it. But I need to find a new air drying hairstyle. The way I have to wear it while it's drying is not so flattering.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair looks so flat with it being out and product buildup.  I seriously don't like wearing my hair straight.  I worry about the breakage and I don't like wrapping my hair.


----------



## gabulldawg

Having a good TWA day today.


----------



## Guinan

I finally bought a hair pick and I love it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I guess I have hair anorexia(I knew that because it doesn't feel long most of the time, because I showed her my hair growth over a year pics and my hair stops at the end of my back bone and the girl said "your hair doesn’t look long and I'm thinking,  you telling me....


----------



## Lilmama1011

The other black girl in the class ponytail was swinging and just touching the tip of her back when she wore it out, but I did her hair today,  while she is in a weave and has leave out and her hair is damaged badly.  The ends look horrible, it feels gummy just no. I'm glad with my hair it will be long before I know it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Every time when i mention I don't use heat, people look at me like I'm crazy.  I'm relaxed and I just need rollers, that's it! The girl said I was allergic to heat, yup


----------



## ckisland

nerdography said:


> I went back to a simple hair regimen. I find that following all these rules to being natural makes being natural cumbersome. Sulfate, silicone, mineral oil, high heat are all back in my routine. My hair is doing much, much better.



Yeeess!!!! This is where I am the second time around. I loved quite a few natural hair products I've tried, but I'm finding that these cheap, regular ole black products are working just fine  . I'm loving my LeKair Cholesterol DC, and I just bought some Dax pressing grease


----------



## Lilmama1011

ckisland said:


> Yeeess!!!! This is where I am the second time around. I loved quite a few natural hair products I've tried, but I'm finding that these cheap, regular ole black products are working just fine  . I'm loving my LeKair Cholesterol DC, and I just bought some Dax pressing grease



ckisland (throws plastic  bottle at your head for mentioning dax!)


----------



## SmilingElephant

Just sprayed the HECK out of my hair with dry shampoo! Forgot how quickly my scalp gets oily when I wear my hair straightened. 

Trying to go one more week 

Djm!


----------



## SmilingElephant

ckisland said:


> Yeeess!!!! This is where I am the second time around. I loved quite a few natural hair products I've tried, but I'm finding that these cheap, regular ole black products are working just fine  . I'm loving my LeKair Cholesterol DC, and I just bought some Dax pressing grease



I actually really like lekair cholesterol! 

I decided to give up on the curly girl method. The longer my hair gets... The more it likes cones


----------



## spacetygrss

My oyin products came in. My hair feels fabulous! Why on Earth did I ever stray? Seriously.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I seriously can't get down with this straight hair and wrapping. I feel my hair tugging on my shirt periodically and it drives me nuts because I know I broke a few hairs. Then wrapping I break a couple too, this is why I rather just do curly because of health reasons but then you get tired of the same ish. I seriously need to start styling my hair in updos (which I can't do) especially since I got a fresh relaxer and can show my edges without putting anything on them


----------



## sgold04

I'm really enjoying my straight hair. When I straightened last year, I got bored quickly, but now that it's longer...I dunno, I'm having more fun with it, and I'm being super lazy and it still looks nice. At night, I run a wide tooth comb through it a few times, I twist it in a bun (but don't secure it with anything), and throw on a bonnet. I'm loving not having to detangle. After the holidays, I'm going back to crochet braids. I loooooove my hair in it's natural state, but it's nice to have a break from detangling


----------



## Lilmama1011

sgold04 said:


> I'm really enjoying my straight hair. When I straightened last year, I got bored quickly, but now that it's longer...I dunno, I'm having more fun with it, and I'm being super lazy and it still looks nice. At night, I run a wide tooth comb through it a few times, I twist it in a bun (but don't secure it with anything), and throw on a bonnet. I'm loving not having to detangle. After the holidays, I'm going back to crochet braids. I loooooove my hair in it's natural state, but it's nice to have a break from detangling



I'm going to try that twisting in a bun, but I can't even do a bun! But assuming you don't mean a neat donut bun right sgold04


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Well I finally have taken down my mini-braids a couple days ago. My hair did grow a lot and I absolutely adored them, but I don't think I'll be putting them back in. See, my hair hates being combed, even though I used tons of conditioner and water. I was so excited that once I got in the shower to wet my hair, I did a protein treatment and everything before I realized I didn't actually shampoo my hair lol. So the next day I clarified (was I supposed to do that?) then I used Jane Carter's SLS-free shampoo, conditioned with Sukin's Moisture Restoring Conditioner (smells like lemongrass), then braided my hair while it was soaking wet, let it air-dry for a bit before I blow-dried it. Surprisingly, I lost more hair finger-detangling then when I actually used the comb attachment on the blow-dryer (love my Yellowbird..you and me must never part), which is the only time I actually used a comb other than when I took down the braids. Now I gotta figure out if I want to incorporate more heat into my regime (every 2 weeks, blow-dry only). So many variables. Well they don't call it a (healthy) hair journey for nothing...


----------



## ckisland

Lilmama1011 said:


> ckisland (throws plastic  bottle at your head for mentioning dax!)



 


I plan to take a crack at rollersetting to see if I can cut out blowdrying from my flatironning routine. That would make me sooooo happy


----------



## sgold04

Lilmama1011 said:


> I'm going to try that twisting in a bun, but I can't even do a bun! But assuming you don't mean a neat donut bun right sgold04



No, it's not neat at all, and I don't even secure it. It's more like a Bantu knot, but I don't do all the extra twisting. I used to secure it with hair pins, but now I just let it lay loosely hanging in my bonnet


----------



## Evolving78

Time to purge the closet!


----------



## sj10460

I know it's kind of late but is anyone interested in doing a secret santa? I miss participating in those threads


----------



## Lissa0821

I am having a challenging washing out castor oil from my hair.  I found some V05 Tea Therapy Clarifying conditioner, so I am going to give it a try.


----------



## GettingKinky

Tomorrow I'm getting demi-permanent color for the first time ever. I'm nervous about it, but I'm sick of these gray hairs so I'm going to take the plunge.


----------



## Tonto

That GHE I did yesterday night did a lot of good to my hair. I think I will repeat the process every night until my hair is very dirty!


----------



## Prettymetty

My straight hair was getting blah so I rolled it on satin covered foam rollers for a slight curl. I may start pin curling it at night, but I need to buy some clips


----------



## ImanAdero

I like my hair when it's slightly oiled/greasy lol. Like I think my straight hair looks good when it's just a little bit heavier lol. 

But I can't keep this up for too much longer haha. My ends already need a trim and I just got one. Protective style in another week maybe. 

But a week has gone by and it still looks good!


----------



## apple_natural

I need to appreciate being shoulder length since it took me forever to get here,  but I won't know what to do with myself when I'm finally apl.... I'm still not going to wear it straight but at least I know I finally passed shoulder length. I've never been passed shoulder length... ever


----------



## sweetpea7

I can fit my hair into a puff when its in a dried wash n go state  it just took me a week to figure it out. 

I need to buy a strainer for my fsg cuz I think this eco styler is drying. Why can't KCCC be cheaper?


----------



## DarkJoy

ckisland said:


> Yeeess!!!! This is where I am the second time around. I loved quite a few natural hair products I've tried, but I'm finding that these cheap, regular ole black products are working just fine  . I'm loving my LeKair Cholesterol DC, and I just bought some Dax pressing grease



Girrrlll dax!

Thats just the stuff imma buy to press my hair for this years final length check.


----------



## HHSJ85

Tried acv for the first time and mixed it with suave naturals conditioner and added msm. Hair had no tangles, very soft. I will never give it up. Dont be scurred of acv like i was lol


----------



## RUBY

I've been having thoughts of texlaxing or relaxing my natural hair. 

The knots and tangles I've had to deal with are driving me crazy and its taking me days (up to a week) to wash and fully detangle my hair.

I don't know if I'll go through with it but I'm really surprised that the thought to relax came into my head in the first place.


----------



## Evolving78

I wanna play with my wigs, but I don't?.... Does that make sense? I haven't taken them out of the package yet and I have had them for over a week. I guess I just haven't had time. I need to do something to my nails too!


----------



## mzpurp

I've been reading how ya'll have been raving about the Outre Tammy wig and last week I stumbled across a video for the Outre French half wig and was instantly in love.  Purchased both today!

I ordered some weave during the Black Friday sales, so that's on the way also! I'm going to get my protective styling game up in 2015!!


----------



## Evolving78

I really don't want to pay more that 8 bucks for a silk scarf. I know I'm being cheap. But I just don't! Plus, if I order it, I gotta wait forever to get it...smh


----------



## Coilystep

shortdub78 said:


> I really don't want to pay more that 8 bucks for a silk scarf. I know I'm being cheap. But I just don't! Plus, if I order it, I gotta wait forever to get it...smh


  try a local department store. Then you won't need to pay for shipping.


----------



## Evolving78

stephanie75miller said:


> try a local department store. Then you won't need to pay for shipping.


  girl I was about to pull the trigger on one that $14.00, but I just couldn't do it!


----------



## Coilystep

shortdub78 said:


> girl I was about to pull the trigger on one that $14.00, but I just couldn't do it!


  lol well look at it this way you won't have to buy another for a long time, and you'll get your money's worth.


----------



## Evolving78

stephanie75miller said:


> lol well look at it this way you won't have to buy another for a long time, and you'll get your money's worth.


  so you are just gonna talk me into, huh? Lmbo
stephanie75miller 
Do you own one? If so, can you share your experience? I haven't owned a real one in almost 20 years. I forgot how it feels. I've been buying the cheap beauty supply ones.


----------



## Coilystep

shortdub78 said:


> so you are just gonna talk me into, huh? Lmbo stephanie75miller Do you own one? If so, can you share your experience? I haven't owned a real one in almost 20 years. I forgot how it feels. I've been buying the cheap beauty supply ones.


  lol I just been living in my satin bonnets lately. As far as scarves I only have the satin kind. You'll have to let us know the silk ones are.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm sitting at the salon with demi-permanent hair color on. It's only a volume 5 developer but the smell is so strong. I hope my hair doesn't all fall out. And my grays better stay covered for at least 8 weeks.


----------



## sweetpea7

Hope I feel like making my flaxseed gel in the morning. I finally bought a strainer, that panty house thing was a mess


----------



## frizzy

I finally ended my transition at 25 months and chopped on 12/03!!! woot-woot
I've already co-washed my hair twice.   It's in chunky twists now and so far I'm having fun trying to find a style that works.


----------



## Nightingale

frizzy said:


> I finally ended my transition at 25 months and chopped on 12/03!!! woot-woot
> I've already co-washed my hair twice.   It's in chunky twists now and so far I'm having fun trying to find a style that works.



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

gabulldawg said:


> Having a good TWA day today.



gabulldawg you BC'd????


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wonder when my hair will look long to me. It's like when I first relax and take pics I'm happy at the results and feel my hair looks long,  but after its style I'm like nope!


----------



## gabulldawg

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> gabulldawg you BC'd????



Je Ne Sais Quoi yeah girl! It's been a while now!


----------



## Guinan

Dying my hair midnight black this weekend. I will be using silk elements semi-perm. I was going to do the blonde highlights but EVERYONE that I talked to says dont do it until it gets longer.


----------



## naija24

Transitioning is such a mind game more than anything else. The level of patience it takes, and mental preparation for the huge change you're making...it's crazy. 

Also in random hair thoughts, I've always said that I wouldnt' want long hair (beyond APL) because it's too much work and now that I'm transitioning to natural, I feel that way even MORE so. When I finish my transition, I do not want to deal with 4-6 hour wash days. Hell no.


----------



## Evolving78

On the hunt for a new flat iron for my birthday 4 months. That is when I plan on flat ironing my hair or wearing it out, if I reach my first goal. It's seems like the babybliss pro or Paul Mitchell might be it. I want something that will give my straightness and shine!


----------



## sweetpea7

I didn't know plain fsg makes  your hair as crunchy as Eco styler.  I think I'm just gonna buy some kccc and compare.


----------



## Lymegreen

I'm finally getting good at detangling my hair.  yes!


----------



## toaster

I'm convinced miss Jessie's curly pudding is the perfect styler for my wash and go. I've never used it, and I always hate how my wash and go's turn out, but I just know it would be fabulous. 

I'll purchase some next year and try it out.


----------



## havilland

toaster said:


> I'm convinced miss Jessie's curly pudding is the perfect styler for my wash and go. I've never used it, and I always hate how my wash and go's turn out, but I just know it would be fabulous.  I'll purchase some next year and try it out.



Get it now.  It's bogo at target.  Bogo and free shipping on their website. 

They this sale every holiday and it by far the best prices of the year.


----------



## SuchaLady

Does Ulta take returns on products if you don't like it? What about Target? I've been using the same products for literally years so idk return policies


----------



## krissyhair

I had a dosing problem with my birth control last week. It's all fixed now but this week my hair is shedding so much.


----------



## NicoleSelah

I am so irritated that my FHI blow dryer and flat iron still have not been delivered to me. I am so anxious to do my hair, it need to get done.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

SuchaLady said:


> Does Ulta take returns on products if you don't like it? What about Target? I've been using the same products for literally years so idk return policies



SuchaLady

I think Target does and I know Ulta does since I just returned a shampoo I hated.


----------



## SuchaLady

BranwenRosewood said:


> SuchaLady  I think Target does and I know Ulta does since I just returned a shampoo I hated.



BranwenRosewood okay good. I want to try more products next year. But only under the condition that I can return what doesn't work though


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> BranwenRosewood okay good. I want to try more products next year. But only under the condition that I can return what doesn't work though


  I don't want to try nothing else! I'm looking into tools and accessories now. I'm so sick of products. I will be getting that creme of nature shampoo though.


----------



## Anaisin

Unsure about Curl Rehab, left my have soft but it lacks umph for $20 (even though I got it on sale). Gonna use it again next week, if it's" meh" again I'll find someone to give it to. I do love Repair Me & Curls in a bottle though


----------



## WYSIWYG

Hubby asked me to wear my hair down tomorrow. I said my ends are kinda fragile, so let's wait until Christmas. He asked me how's my moisture/protein balance.  I don't know whether to kiss him or smack him in the head. 
But he does have a point, though...  Grrrrr!


----------



## flyygirlll2

WYSIWYG said:


> Hubby asked me to wear my hair down tomorrow. I said my ends are kinda fragile, so let's wait until Christmas. He asked me how's my moisture/protein balance.  I don't know whether to kiss him or smack him in the head.  But he does have a point, though...  Grrrrr!



Lol. He's been paying attention girl so at least that's good. My husband on the other hand wouldn't even know what that means but he's aware I'm on a hair forum though.


----------



## Lilmama1011

WYSIWYG said:


> Hubby asked me to wear my hair down tomorrow. I said my ends are kinda fragile, so let's wait until Christmas. He asked me how's my moisture/protein balance.  I don't know whether to kiss him or smack him in the head.
> But he does have a point, though...  Grrrrr!



Soooo cute


----------



## SuchaLady

shortdub78 said:


> I don't want to try nothing else! I'm looking into tools and accessories now. I'm so sick of products. I will be getting that creme of nature shampoo though.



I never try hair products really. I used to when I first started on here (reggie is still the same, just tried a couple new products when I joined the site) Im about to try more expensive products; thats why I want to be sure of who takes returns before I go buying stuff.


----------



## Rocky91

That overnight Dc did my hair so good, flatiron job looks great. And my hair looks like it's growing, even with me using heat after every wash lately.


----------



## kupenda

Im itching to mix up a batch of henna, but I know im gonna need some serious conditioning to get my hair soft afterwards. Im all out of moisturizing dc's. Gonna have to wait for SD to get here. Ugh


----------



## biznesswmn

I finally can tell if my hair is holdg moisture! I noticed how the strands feel somewhat swollen, thicker, heavier than when my hair is dry. When i feel the scalp/roots and when i hold it all up to bun it i can actually feel a difference now! 

So excitg


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wanna make some whipped Shea butter. That's just shea butter and oil and mixed until whipped consistency right?


----------



## Bibliophile

Lilmama1011 said:


> I wanna make some whipped Shea butter. That's just shea butter and oil and mixed until whipped consistency right?



Yep, that's exactly what it is.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Bibliophile said:


> Yep, that's exactly what it is.
> 
> Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.



Bibliophile thanks.  I'm usually into just oils but now I'm into thicker sealants because I use sweet Jamilla which is butters and oils mixed and I loved how shiny and my hair was  and it was a bit softer and because it's getting colder I think it will help even more than oil


----------



## Lilmama1011

I hate the fact that when your hair is straight but bumped under, it looks way shorter but I don't like pin straight hair on me. I was so happy after relaxing and taking pics and not going to lie when girl said my hair doesn't look as long as in the pics it kind of hurt my feelings.  Then my hair started to look shorter to me and I started to feel ungrateful


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think I'm going to try and do protein every week along with a moisturizing deep conditioner.  Because my hair is breaking way less. I used my mills creek biotin in the shower for 5 minutes and combed through and then did a strictly moisturizing deep conditioner and I lost very little hair. I hope this is a lot for my weekly wash


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well I just looked at the Shea  moisture noni rinse out conditioner and it has keratin high on the list, so I will be using that to prepoo with weekly so it will be getting high doses of protein weekly with a moisture only deep conditioner


----------



## Lilmama1011

So I was watching a tutorial on these rollers and the manufacturer said long is considered 12 inches.  So I got to measuring.  The front is 14 and the back is 13. It's funny because I thought the back was longer. But anyway, my hair is 12+ . It Still Feels Short. I measured it in 4 twists so not really accurate


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think with me boasting about the Cantu curl activator cream I have messed up because I went to walmart and it is gone. They never use to run out of that stuff.  I had liked the as I am leave in but that costs more(10) and I can get the Cantu for I believe 6 dollars and I love the slip and moisture. Oh well, I'm glad I'm helping others. They had every product of cantu except for that ,so I know my word has gotten out


----------



## Lilmama1011

I seriously barely lost any hair. Like probably three hair . I usually have a little to scoop out of the strainer but I don't see it. I am so happy. I just decided to wash with creme of nature argan oil shampoo weekly and follow up with the rinse out conditioner before detangling.  We will see. I don't know if it's because I have a fresh relaxer or I have found the best regimen for my hair. I won't be able to tell until my new growth appears


----------



## Guinan

Lilmama1011 said:


> I think I'm going to try and do protein every week along with a moisturizing deep conditioner. Because my hair is breaking way less. I used my mills creek biotin in the shower for 5 minutes and combed through and then did a strictly moisturizing deep conditioner and I lost very little hair. I hope this is a lot for my weekly wash


 
Be careful with using the Millcreek conditioner too often. I use the millcreek but the jojoba one. I leave it on for only a minute or two. I use it once a month. To me, b/c of it's potency it's alittle strong and it would always make my hair have too much protein after using it too often. I used to use it once a week also, but after about 3wks of doing that it started to overly protein my hair no matter how much I DC.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Think I'm gonna get the big huuuuuge bottle of mixed chicks conditioner and leave in.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I'm experiencing some unexpected breakage. I need to baby my hair. I'm doing an impromptu deep condition today.


----------



## Smiley79

I cannot believe how much my hair is loving JBCO right lately.


----------



## spellinto

Can't wait until finals week is over so I can deep condition unrushed!


----------



## KinksAndInk

spellinto said:


> Can't wait until finals week is over so I can deep condition unrushed!



I just said the same thing! My hair is begging for some loving.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Put in crotchet braids for the winter. My cornrow skills are getting better.


----------



## DarkJoy

I learned this weekend that prepoo-ing is bad luck. Every time I do it my wash day is ALWAYS delayed by at least 2 days.


----------



## krissyhair

KinksAndInk said:


> I just said the same thing! My hair is begging for some loving.



Y'all should do like your big cousin krissyhair and study under the dryer. Preparing for my exam tomorrow and drying a flexi rod set right now.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Anyone still using MN? I just bought a new tube to help reach my goal.  It's given me very nice growth bursts in the past.:Flahsssss


----------



## Evolving78

HappyAtLast said:


> Anyone still using MN? I just bought a new tube to help reach my goal.  It's given me very nice growth bursts in the past.:Flahsssss


  I might next month or close to the next time I relax.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm protective styling hardcore next year. I want waist length hair for my graduation.


----------



## KinksAndInk

krissyhair said:


> Y'all should do like your big cousin krissyhair and study under the dryer. Preparing for my exam tomorrow and drying a flexi rod set right now.



Tried that and ended up falling asleep for two hours lol. But I gotta get my life and regimen together for next semester. Can't be neglecting Sunshine (my hair) like this


----------



## PlainJane

I just want to be able to use water and grease and call it a day.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Washing my leave out right now, my scalp is so flaky & it's breaking off a lot. My leave out is damaged, maybe in February I'll do my own hair build some protein or just get a full head weave with bangs


----------



## toaster

When you think your twist out is doing something because it hangs past shoulder length. And then you see this 



New goals.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I have not had a wash and go since August. And I've only had one twist and curl for Thanksgiving. Tomorrow I shall wash (diffuse) and go. Then back to bunning it. One won't kill me...right?!


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair feels great since I restarted using my Oyin Handmade products again. Sometimes it's best to stick with what originally worked.


----------



## Holla

Sooooooooo.  He was standing over me when he said, "Wow, your hair has really grown!" Then before I knew it, he touched my bun. I tell you...when a man recoils his hand and says "Your hair is really greasy," it is time to switch up hair products lol.


----------



## divachyk

Oh my gosh nooooo Holla. How did you play it off?


----------



## Holla

divachyk said:


> Oh my gosh nooooo Holla. How did you play it off?



divachyk. I told him that I was deep conditioning and that I was going to wash my hair tonight. ....which I just did.  I was soooo embarrassed lol.... I mean I knew that leavein stuff didn't absorb well but dang!!


----------



## IMFOCSD

I love my natural hair! No regrets what so ever!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think I might try monistat for hair growth. I've never used it before and I'm kinda curious...or maybe I'm just sleepy and need to log off instead of scrolling through all these old posts. Anybody ever tried it before? Does it really work?


----------



## Evolving78

KinksAndInk said:


> I think I might try monistat for hair growth. I've never used it before and I'm kinda curious...or maybe I'm just sleepy and need to log off instead of scrolling through all these old posts. Anybody ever tried it before? Does it really work?


  I believed it worked for me. It gave me a growth spurt. I just don't want to use it yet, since I'm not ready to deal with a lot of new growth.


----------



## naija24

can you get this look if you straightened and gelled down your twa?


----------



## Lilmama1011

naija24 said:


> can you get this look if you straightened and gelled down your twa?



Yes........ but I was thinking pomade as well but I just put that into category with gel


----------



## Holla

Years ago a stylist said that the key to dealing with natural hair is moisture. She is SOOOOOOO right! When my hair is properly moisturized (not just greasy ), it is so smooth and easy to work with for styling.  My moisturized hair is straighter and smooth compared to it being puffy and coarse when it is dried out.  Like night and day!  I keep touching my hair to feel it.  

Thank the LORD for all this trial and error working out in my favor. If I did not have good products to keep my hair moisturized, I would have given up on my natural hair a long time ago.  Not now.  Hopefully not ever.


----------



## overtherainbow

I just cant wait until I could play in my hair again.  This semester is kicking my butt.  I think I read 900 pages in the span of 3 days on top of actually writing these 20pg term papers.  Luckily I mastered the 15 minute wash n go or else my hair would be suffering.


----------



## HappyAtLast

KinksAndInk said:


> I think I might try monistat for hair growth. I've never used it before and I'm kinda curious...or maybe I'm just sleepy and need to log off instead of scrolling through all these old posts. Anybody ever tried it before? Does it really work?


Yes, it works for me.


Holla said:


> Years ago a stylist said that the key to dealing with natural hair is moisture. She is SOOOOOOO right! When my hair is properly moisturized (not just greasy ), it is so smooth and easy to work with for styling.  My moisturized hair is straighter and smooth compared to it being puffy and coarse when it is dried out.  Like night and day!  I keep touching my hair to feel it.
> 
> Thank the LORD for all this trial and error working out in my favor. If I did not have good products to keep my hair moisturized, I would have given u p on my natural hair a long time ago.  Not now.  Hopefully not ever.


What products are you using? Holla


----------



## SlimPickinz

So the site that sells Hana is out of service and has been for some time now. I need a new flat iron ASAP or I need this one to be repaired. I found a site that repairs flat irons but I can't find any reviews and I don't wanna just ship my baby away into the unknown. #FirstWorldProblems


----------



## whiteoleander91

naija24 said:


> can you get this look if you straightened and gelled down your twa?



Gel would probably make your flat ironed  hair revert. Maybe a pomade.


----------



## Holla

HappyAtLast said:


> Yes, it works for me.
> 
> What products are you using? Holla




HappyAtLast


That greasy mess in my hair yesterday acted like a prepoo of basically coconut oil. I shampoo'd my scalp and rinsed it all out. I then did a modified oil rinse by adding a lil drop more  of the greasy stuff to my ends, applied VO5 silky experience coconut condish and rinsed with very warm water.  When I got out the shower, I used Oyin Hairdew and sealed with a lil Crisco.  Detangled. Did some big Celine braids and let it airdry overnight. Applied a bit more hair dew this morning and out in a bun. 

I plan to flat iron later so I was careful not to use too much leave in products. 

The greasy stuff is Mission:Condition products but I know now that my hair doesn't absorb it bc it has so much coconut oil in it. I could use plain coconut oil and get the same result.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

naija24 said:


> can you get this look if you straightened and gelled down your twa?



no, the gel would cause your hair to revert


----------



## HappyAtLast

Holla said:


> HappyAtLast
> 
> 
> That greasy mess in my hair yesterday acted like a prepoo of basically coconut oil. I shampoo'd my scalp and rinsed it all out. I then did a modified oil rinse by adding a lil drop more  of the greasy stuff to my ends, applied VO5 silky experience coconut condish and rinsed with very warm water.  When I got out the shower, I used Oyin Hairdew and sealed with a lil Crisco.  Detangled. Did some big Celine braids and let it airdry overnight. Applied a bit more hair dew this morning and out in a bun.
> 
> I plan to flat iron later so I was careful not to use too much leave in products.
> 
> The greasy stuff is Mission:Condition products but I know now that my hair doesn't absorb it bc it has so much coconut oil in it. I could use plain coconut oil and get the same result.


thanks! I also seal with Crisco. That stuff is wonderful.  A little goes a long way and does the job. Ill be blowing out my hair today with Cantu Shea Butter and sealing with Crisco - my first attempt at keeping my hair blown out every 2 weeks.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Can I put silk amino acids into my argan oil or will that ruin it?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need someone to send me some Hair Dew so I can use this unopened bottle of Honey Hemp Conditioner.

Its just sitting there staring at me but I refuse to use it without the  Hair dew... so I can seal the yummyness in with the Burnt Sugar Pomade... yeah.. I'm weird, lol.


Hmm... maybe I can make a purchase.. somewhere...and add it in. lololol


----------



## BranwenRosewood

SlimPickinz said:


> Can I put silk amino acids into my argan oil or will that ruin it?



They won't mix since silk amino acids are water-soluble. Adding saa will probably ruin the oil and introduce bacteria.


----------



## SlimPickinz

BranwenRosewood said:


> They won't mix since silk amino acids are water-soluble. Adding saa will probably ruin the oil and introduce bacteria.



Thank you very much. That would explain why my oil mix went bad so quickly.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I absolutely love having curly hair! 

It's an instant style and the shrinkage fools ppl into thinking it's shorter than it really is and it's really TWICE as long!

It matches my personality and it's fun trying different types of stylers  on it.


----------



## Napp

I'm thinking of relaxing my hair. My hair doesn't seem to grow while natural. Maybe I'm just impatient.


----------



## lux10023

made an appt with the hair salon...for a wash/flat iron..why did the lady confirm hair cut....i called up and clarified..read her the email wash/flatiron!!!

peeved....like who does that? would've been on the news if i sat down and said hairdresser pulled out the scissors and proceed...


----------



## Napp

I can't afford a bkt right now so I'm leaning toward relaxing


----------



## Anaisin

Napp said:


> I'm thinking of relaxing my hair. My hair doesn't seem to grow while natural. Maybe I'm just impatient.



If you do, can you please still keep your same avatar and signature? Lol you have gorgeous hair.


----------



## Napp

Anaisin said:


> If you do, can you please still keep your same avatar and signature? Lol you have gorgeous hair.



Lol thanks. I just wish my hair wasn't so hard to grow. It is gonna be 3 years with no relaxer and I'm not even apl


----------



## KinksAndInk

So I'm finally putting up my CVS purchases from the past 2 days trying to figure out if I should go buy more Shea Moisture raw shea butter deep treatment masque before the sale ends...I open my product drawer and see that I have 3 full jars waaaay in the back left from the sale in October...now I have 7. I still need 2more jars of the smoothie and I'm good at least until summer. Lol


----------



## divachyk

That was a good comeback Holla!  I probably would have froze up and had the hush mouth.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp said:


> Lol thanks. I just wish my hair wasn't so hard to grow. It is gonna be 3 years with no relaxer and I'm not even apl



Do you have a lot of breakage or split ends? What do you think is affecting your retention?


----------



## sweetpea7

Being new natural I think I'm going to hold off on mhm for a while and play in some new hair products.. Like SM and oyin and AIA etc. Easy things I can get on the ground


----------



## Napp

whiteoleander91 said:


> Do you have a lot of breakage or split ends? What do you think is affecting your retention?



The center of my hair keeps breaking and i keep cutting it to even it out.


----------



## Lucia

Holla said:


> Sooooooooo.  He was standing over me when he said, "Wow, your hair has really grown!" Then before I knew it, he touched my bun. I tell you...when a man recoils his hand and says "Your hair is really greasy," it is time to switch up hair products lol.


----------



## Lucia

Napp said:


> Lol thanks. I just wish my hair wasn't so hard to grow. It is gonna be 3 years with no relaxer and I'm not even apl




Napp


Well what's your regimen products and technique and how you use them ? Sometimes the wrong come or brush and mess you up. 

We need to investigate every detail of your regimen to find out what your hair is not liking 
We have to look at porosity high or low styles hair tools etc. after that's figured out and the growth is on it's just set it and forget it  
You may want move this to its own post and tag me 
We can't take over the random thread


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp said:


> The center of my hair keeps breaking and i keep cutting it to even it out.



Hmm. Do you have any idea why your crown specifically keeps breaking? Something you suspect that might be causing your hair to break off?


----------



## Napp

Lucia said:


> Napp
> 
> 
> Well what's your regimen products and technique and how you use them ? Sometimes the wrong come or brush and mess you up.
> 
> We need to investigate every detail of your regimen to find out what your hair is not liking
> We have to look at porosity high or low styles hair tools etc. after that's figured out and the growth is on it's just set it and forget it
> You may want move this to its own post and tag me
> We can't take over the random thread



Recently I've just been washing and going or bunning daily. I flat iron once or twice a month. I cowash with joico body luxe and use a novex deep conditioner as a leave in along with either Shea butter or apb hair pudding and air dry. If I don't have time I diffuse but I'm pretty good about making the time to do my hair.


----------



## Napp

whiteoleander91 said:


> Hmm. Do you have any idea why your crown specifically keeps breaking? Something you suspect that might be causing your hair to break off?



It could be that the hair there is less elastic than the rest of my hair because it is thicker and a different texture. I also blame buns but they are so easy to do.


----------



## Lucia

Napp said:


> Recently I've just been washing and going or bunning daily. I flat iron once or twice a month. I cowash with joico body luxe and use a novex deep conditioner as a leave in along with either Shea butter or apb hair pudding and air dry. If I don't have time I diffuse but I'm pretty good about making the time to do my hair.




Could it be that your not getting enough moisture in your hair I see the novel but that's keratin conditioner right? As a leave in it might be too much protein. Maybe use it as a DC 1 a week or less you may want to alternate with a moisturizing DC the next week or just use a moisturizing conditioner as a daily leave in. I do both of these methods. Then I seal. The middle spot may be due to tint binning or not rotating the sites slightly or it just needs more product in general cause the texture is different. 
HTH


----------



## nerdography

I just bought a Jilbere vent brush. I'm hoping that it'll make my blow outs easier. The comb attachment on my dryer gets my hair strait, but it pops off after every pass.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I was having some random breakage for the past couple weeks. I now suspect that it may be due to protein overload. I've been using giovanni direct leave in to moisturize. I'm going to lay off that for a while and see if that helps


----------



## spacetygrss

All of my hair and skin products have taken over my husbands vanity area and the area under his sink. He just looks, shakes his head and tries to maintain a little corner for himself.


----------



## DarkJoy

nerdography said:


> I just bought a Jilbere vent brush. I'm hoping that it'll make my blow outs easier. The comb attachment on my dryer gets my hair strait, but it pops off after every pass.



Ugh! Mine does this too! Im about to tape that thing on.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I've not purchased Miss Jessie's products in years but I got sucked in my their Coily Custard (BOGO 50%/Target) yesterday.  I used it today for the first time and surprisingly, I think I like it.  I'll try it a few more times in the next week to be sure.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My wash and go was so lifeless today. Thought about cutting it but I need to get to waist length before I go all willy nilly and start cutting stuff. Or maybe I should cut to give it shape then start my waist length journey. Tomorrow I'll try to pick it out to add some shape and volume. If not I'm snipping then I'll work my way back to mid back and eventually waist length next year.


----------



## flyygirlll2

spacetygrss said:


> All of my hair and skin products have taken over my husbands vanity area and the area under his sink. He just looks, shakes his head and tries to maintain a little corner for himself.


    Lol same here. DH side eyes every time he sees my collection of products.


----------



## ImanAdero

I'm mad I listened to you SSI lovers... I might be spending more money because that marshmallow cream and the coco Creme leave in are the business...  

And I haven't event tried the conditioners yet.   

Jesus be a budget... ::


----------



## Evolving78

I finally pulled the trigger on a silk scarf! Lol hopefully it will be here by monday? Some time next year I will get a silk beanie.


----------



## brownb83

shortdub78 said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on a silk scarf! Lol hopefully it will be here by monday? Some time next year I will get a silk beanie.



Where did you get it from?  I have been looking for a silk scarf for forever.


----------



## spacetygrss

I really like Njoy oil, but I'm definitely thinking that I'm going to order a scented version next time. This sulfur smell isn't overwhelming, but it's definitely there. Not amused. Interestingly, DH hasn't mentioned it.


----------



## JaneBond007

This Bajaj Almond Drops oil is amazing. I could note a moisturizing effect within minutes.  Very perfumey, though, but it's not as smelly as other Indian oils.   Going to do a deep conditioning with it and Aussie Moist,Keratin Oil and Argan Conditioner by Organix and a little Baba de Caracol in it.


----------



## charmtreese

JaneBond007 said:


> This oil is amazing. I could note a moisturizing effect within minutes.  Very perfumey, though, but it's not as smelly as other Indian oils.   Going to do a deep conditioning with it and Aussie Moist,Keratin Oil and Argan Conditioner by Organix and a little Baba de Caracol in it.



What oil are you using?


----------



## JaneBond007

charmtreese said:


> What oil are you using?





I put the pic but it failed.  Sorry:


----------



## NicoleSelah

I'm so happy my items came today. Now, I can do my hair this weekend and asses what my needs are. I know I have to get it cut because of the heat damage. ugh.


----------



## lux10023

I'm annoyed my wen has not arrived---wen has been a game changer for ..but i also realize that i need to have a back-up....deeep sighhhhh
I've tried some other cleansing conditioners and have been disappointed/underwhelmed arggghhh

anyhooooo my hair needs to be cleansed....deep sigh---qvc really!!!


----------



## WYSIWYG

Reading about all these new techniques and products is making it very hard for me to stay on my "Keep It Simple Shawty" hair regimen. Must. Resist. Bandwagons!


----------



## Guinan

lux10023 said:


> I'm annoyed my wen has not arrived---wen has been a game changer for ..but i also realize that i need to have a back-up....deeep sighhhhh
> I've tried some other cleansing conditioners and have been disappointed/underwhelmed arggghhh
> 
> anyhooooo my hair needs to be cleansed....deep sigh---qvc really!!!



Have you tried herbal essence cleansing conditioner. It's there naked product line. I thought it was pretty good and alot of people compared it to wen


----------



## curlcomplexity

I've only had there braids in for 2 weeks and I'm already ready to take them out.  I miss my hair!


----------



## KinksAndInk

curlcomplexity said:


> I've only had there braids in for 2 weeks and I'm already ready to take them out.  I miss my hair!



The main reason I don't do protective styles. I miss my curls after like 2 days. Don't know how I managed to deal with buns since August. I guess because I could still see my curls.


----------



## spacetygrss

I'm really annoyed with USPS' shipping. The last few packages that I've had that has been shipped with them have taken FOREVER. 
Right now, they're holding my Oyin products hostage with their slow shipping. Jamyla sent the package out Monday morning (I ordered Sunday night) via Priority 2-day. It JUST made it to the nearest PO, even though they said that it would be delivered today (although, by definition, it should have been delivered yesterday).

THIS is why I always choose UPS/FedEx when I can.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I never got my hot head nor hair steamer from my birthday smh


----------



## Lilmama1011

This b pulled my hair so I had to trash her!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I ordered a Black Friday box from CurlBox (I was really disappointed with it, it had stuff I could've bought from the BSS. Olive oil Moisturizer and that Edge Control ), but there was a gem of a conditioner from Blended Cutie called Tug Me Not. I'm in like  I told myself I wasn't going to fall in like with any other specialty hair products because of that whole thing with ReVé Essentials (I have commitment issues now. My feelings are still hurt, I miss those products) but TMN might make me reconsider, with its delicious-smelling, velvety feeling goodness.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lilmama1011 What the French Toast? Omgness that's a moderate chunk of hair. I would've been so mad I'd (auntie fee voice) intercourse it up. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## JaneBond007

Aldi's has virgin coconut oil now.


----------



## Lilmama1011

whosthatcurl said:


> Lilmama1011 What the French Toast? Omgness that's a moderate chunk of hair. I would've been so mad I'd (auntie fee voice) intercourse it up. Sorry that happened to you.



whosthatcurl I don't know what hair you see but it didn't pull out much. But One Of THE Ridges Of The CLIQ Was Stuck AND I Was Being Gentle AND I JUST Said I'm done. Not worth losing unnecessary hair


----------



## toaster

Lilmama1011

Were those the items your boyfriend ordered for your birthday? Did you see the receipt?

If the items were ordered I would contact the companies. I'm sure they would resend your stuff!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Lilmama1011 you have to use the clips that slide closed. 

I have a beautiful clip that closes like the one you have and that sht popped open on me multiple time & it ripped out hair from my nape.


----------



## Lilmama1011

toaster said:


> Lilmama1011
> 
> Were those the items your boyfriend ordered for your birthday? Did you see the receipt?
> 
> If the items were ordered I would contact the companies. I'm sure they would resend your stuff!



toaster  yes. I contacted hot head and they just told me to give him the order number. He said he could of sworn he took a screen shot but he didn't have it. For the steamer,  they never sent him an email at all or confirmation of payment. I understand the steamer but I side eyed him about that hot head. Like where is the freaking email.  But he said he seriously order it and why would he lie....


----------



## toaster

Lilmama1011

Well I'm sure you trust your boyfriend. I feel badly about the lost money. At least dispute it on the credit card. His statement will show the money spent.


----------



## Lilmama1011

toaster said:


> Lilmama1011
> 
> Well I'm sure you trust your boyfriend. I feel badly about the lost money. At least dispute it on the credit card. His statement will show the money spent.



toaster girl he did dispute. With me going to school and him working, it slipped our mind.  He got the money back for the steamer.  Idk about the hot head


----------



## Lilmama1011

I can't wait to have the balls to style my hair.  I am super corny with it and my relaxer is still fresh and I'm just roller setting and wearing it out for two days and then putting it in a clip and it doesn't look stylish.  Looks like I didn't feel like doing my hair


----------



## Evolving78

Hoping this new Reggie will aid in me retaining length and health. My hair is so fine, so with braiding cornrows in, I see I have to be extra extra gentle to avoid breakage. I think I will use my conditioning detangling spray to help next time. I need to get some more mizani milk bath, but it's a little pricey and I still got some Christmas shopping left to do. I may get some creme of nature straight from Eden shampoo to hold me down.  You definitely have to clarify after awhile using that one. Need to oil my edges and scalp in the crown area.


----------



## sweetpea7

Hate having to rub in the SM curl enhancing smoothie. I don't have to do this with KCNT ughhh


----------



## KinksAndInk

sweetpea7 said:


> Hate having to rub in the SM curl enhancing smoothie. I don't have to do this with KCNT ughhh



The trick is to stir it first. I stir the whole jar for a few seconds with a clean plastic spoon every time I open a new jar. It makes the product creamier and it spreads better, more like a lotion that a thick pudding. You only need to do it once and it stays that way.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm on a no buy until I use up some of these deep conditioners.  If I run out of clay is the only thing I can buy.

Or items for the new years giveaway. Thats it. 

I have flax seed in there if I run out of gel. I need to make a list of products I reallllly love. I've noticed I don't need a leave in and I don't use oil unless I need to prepoo my stretched hair or get shed hair out of an extended protective style.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm on a no buy until I use up some of these deep conditioners.  If I run out of clay is the only thing I can buy.
> 
> Or items for the new years giveaway. Thats it.
> 
> I have flax seed in there if I run out of gel. I need to make a list of products I reallllly love. I've noticed I don't need a leave in and I don't use oil unless I need to prepoo my stretched hair or get shed hair out of an extended protective style.



I hear that. I've got 4 conditioners on the way. And I'm not even close to finishing up any I already have. I calling mine the H*ll No Buy. Lol.


----------



## spacetygrss

I always cringe when other Black women talk about how long their is or was and it's really just barely scraping their shoulders. It's sad to me in 2014 (with all of the resources available to learn how to take care of our hair properly) that so many people still consider that long. It's also sad that some non-Blacks are so used to seeing us with short hair that THEY think that that's long on Black women. I just thought of this because one of my colleagues/friends got a barely shoulder-length weave (to simulate her formerly "long hair") and a bunch of white colleagues were oohing and aahing over her suddenly "long hair." It's a good-looking weave, but long it is not.
I can't wait for the day when it's common to see Black women with full APL or longer hair (unless they WANT it shorter) and it not be seen as an anomaly.

ETA: I love my friend to death, but she DEFINITELY has the mindset that Black women can't/don't grow really long hair. I told her recently that I wanted to grow 6 more inches of hair (I'm APL) and she just gives me a look and says "good luck with that" as if it's wishful thinking. To her, I'm already *way* outside of the "norm" so getting to MBL or waistlength is a silly thought. That's sad.


----------



## Bibliophile

I was surprised at the texture of PBN Cupuacu Hair Butter. I thought it would be a solid balm. It's a foam; like whipped cream in a spray can.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have a 4.0 gpa in my cosmetology school. This is the best I have ever done in school since elementary lol


----------



## APrayer4Hair

I really didn't want to like this but I can't front: it's all that. U only need a little but at $40....sigh...


----------



## Mische

Bibliophile said:


> I was surprised at the texture of PBN Cupuacu Hair Butter. I thought it would be a solid balm. It's a foam; like whipped cream in a spray can.
> 
> Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.



Bibliophile that's interesting, the two PBN Cupcuacu Butter jars I got last year (in the middle of my second one now) are solid balm texture that melt upon contact. I'll be interested in seeing if the jar I ordered from this BF is this new texture you describe. Love that stuff.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

That awkward moment where you are too lazy to cowash but you know it has to be done...


----------



## Bibliophile

Mische said:


> Bibliophile that's interesting, the two PBN Cupcuacu Butter jars I got last year (in the middle of my second one now) are solid balm texture that melt upon contact. I'll be interested in seeing if the jar I ordered from this BF is this new texture you describe. Love that stuff.



Mische
I've never ordered the butter before. I thought it would have the dense texture of Oyin Handmade's pomades, Darcy Botanicals butters or Shea Moisture's infused butters.

 PBN's butter is very light. You can see the air bubbles in it. The jar is so light I thought it was empty. I'll take comparison pictures when I get home.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bibliophile said:


> Mische
> I've never ordered the butter before. I thought it would have the dense texture of Oyin Handmade's pomades, Darcy Botanicals butters or Shea Moisture's infused butters.
> 
> PBN's butter is very light. You can see the air bubbles in it. The jar is so light I thought it was empty. I'll take comparison pictures when I get home.
> 
> Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.



That's definitely not how my PBN butter is. Mine is like Mische described


----------



## JaneBond007

Saw these at our local Indian mart. There are several formulas:

https://www.ishopindian.com/dabur-v...-oil-nourishment-cream-c-97-p-3-pr-25604.html

Garlic anti-fall, $6.99 500 ml






Dabur Vatika Hair Fall Control - Hot Oil Nourishment Cream
Vatika Hair Fall Control - Hot Oil Treatment is formulated for breaking, falling and weak hair. It contains extracts of Garlic, Cactus and Coconut to fortify, energize and nourish hair.

Garlic: Disinfects the skin and stimulates roots, controlling hair fall.

Cactus: With its soothing and nutritive properties repairs hair shaft and prevents hair loss.

Coconut: Strengthens and makes hair thicker.

Its soothing and nutritive properties repairs the hair shaft and prevents hair loss.

Usage: After shampooing or normal wash, apply cream on your hair. Massage your hair and scalp gently with your fingertips to ensure complete application on hair from root to tip. Leave on for 10 to 15 minutes. For best results keep hair wrapped in hot towel. Rinse off hair as usual.


----------



## Napp

I thought my hair wasnt growing but i decided to do a pull length check and my hair is an inch past apl! I cant wait to do a proper length check at the end of the year and see if i really passed apl.


----------



## tequilad28

Bibliophile said:


> Mische
> I've never ordered the butter before. I thought it would have the dense texture of Oyin Handmade's pomades, Darcy Botanicals butters or Shea Moisture's infused butters.
> 
> PBN's butter is very light. You can see the air bubbles in it. The jar is so light I thought it was empty. I'll take comparison pictures when I get home.
> 
> Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.



I was thinking the exact same thing when I opened mines yesterday.  This is a first time purchase for me as well. I really thought it would be more solid.


----------



## PlainJane

I'm very new to butters and pomades. Is anyone able to recommend one to me that has a texture similar to grease/Vaseline?


----------



## Bibliophile

oneastrocurlie said:


> That's definitely not how my PBN butter is. Mine is like Mische described



Mische oneastrocurlie and anyone else that uses PBN's butter:

 Here are the comparison pictures.

Column 1 shows PBN Cupuacu Hair Butter & OH Whipped Shea Butter. Column 2 shows SM Frankincense/Myrrh infused Shea Butter & OH Sugar Berries.

Note the consistency of each product. The PBN butter is airy.

 OH's Whipped Shea on the right is denser than PBN's butter.

Is this the typical appearance of the Cupuacu Hair Butter?

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Aireen

Haven't washed my hair but I will tonight or tomorrow, I really need to get on it. Definitely using my steamer, I need intense moisture. UGH, if only I could find a DEEPLY moisturizing DC that moisturizes both my NG and relaxed hair that I could use under the steamer for 2x the moisture.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wanna flat twist my whole head but I know it will take me hours lol. Moisturizing and sealing daily. Hair is smooth and soft and barely shedding


----------



## frizzy

For the old....old heads in here.  I cracked open a fresh bottle of DDTA tonite for a quick condition after steaming.  

I'm such a non PJ these days, I'm finally getting to use the stuff I bought years ago!


----------



## Froreal3

Bibliophile said:


> @Mische @oneastrocurlie and anyone else that uses PBN's butter:
> 
> Here are the comparison pictures.
> View attachment 287977
> Column 1 shows PBN Cupuacu Hair Butter & OH Whipped Shea Butter. Column 2 shows SM Frankincense/Myrrh infused Shea Butter & OH Sugar Berries.
> View attachment 287979
> Note the consistency of each product. The PBN butter is airy.
> View attachment 287981
> OH's Whipped Shea on the right is denser than PBN's butter.
> 
> Is this the typical appearance of the Cupuacu Hair Butter?
> 
> Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.



Bibliophile that is not how my PBN Cupuacu was. Mine was dense and solid, not whipped and fluffy.


----------



## Froreal3

PlainJane said:


> I'm very new to butters and pomades. Is anyone able to recommend one to me that has a texture similar to grease/Vaseline?



PlainJane Hairveda Almond Glaze is similar texture to Vaseline. It no longer has the almond scent that I adore though. But it's still effective.


----------



## Bibliophile

PlainJane said:


> I'm very new to butters and pomades. Is anyone able to recommend one to me that has a texture similar to grease/Vaseline?



PlainJane
Here are some from my stash:


Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO Hair Pomade -sold at CurlMart.com & beauty supply stores

WiseWays Herbals Crowning Glory Hair & Scalp Cream - sold at iherb.com & health food stores

Bekura Beauty (formerly BASK) Java Bean & Honey Hair Balm - sold at bekurabeauty.com

Tropic Isle Living JBCO & Coconut JBCO Hair Food - sold at Hattache.com & beauty supply stores

Oyin Handmade Sugar Berries & Burnt Sugar pomades (packaging is now white) - sold at CurlMart.com, OyinHandmade.com & Target

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Bibliophile

Froreal3 said:


> Bibliophile that is not how my PBN Cupuacu was. Mine was dense and solid, not whipped and fluffy.



Froreal3
Okay, now I'm peeved. I ordered three of these butters expecting a balm texture. I've only received one.
Whipped product = less product.
I wish sellers would update their product descriptions when they change formulas.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I'm graduating today! Y'all pray for me!! I hope my hair doesn't explode out of my cap lol. I put on enough hair gel for 5 whiteoleander91s lol


----------



## SlimPickinz

whiteoleander91 congrats!!!!!


----------



## LadyRaider

whiteoleander91 said:


> I'm graduating today! Y'all pray for me!! I hope my hair doesn't explode out of my cap lol. I put on enough hair gel for 5 whiteoleander91s lol



I'm a professor. I always straighten for graduation days! That little tam can't hold up to my hair otherwise!


----------



## whiteoleander91

SlimPickinz said:


> whiteoleander91 congrats!!!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

LadyRaider said:


> I'm a professor. I always straighten for graduation days! That little tam can't hold up to my hair otherwise!



I wanted to straighten, but my hair always reverts! I bobby pinned my cap to my head lol


----------



## tequilad28

Bibliophile said:


> Froreal3
> Okay, now I'm peeved. I ordered three of these butters expecting a balm texture. I've only received one.
> Whipped product = less product.
> I wish sellers would update their product descriptions when they change formulas.
> 
> Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.



I just sent them an email asking if they changed their formula because what I received is NOT like ones that others have experienced.


----------



## curls4daze

I should never dry to detangle damp hair again


----------



## Anaisin

I wish I could detangle my hair with a brush or comb, it would be so much faster. My strands are really fine though so it breaks really easily. Counterproductive when you're trying to retain


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Think I'll attempt some marley twist at the beginning of the year before the next semester starts.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Can't decide if I want to turn this wash and go into a twist out tonight or refresh the wash and go tomorrow.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think when I do my touch-up, I'm going to get it a bit more straighter. I'm still getting a lot of ssks. I really like prettywitty77's hair. I just need to get my hair straight enough to finger-comb and use less heat. I figure I can retain more length since I won't have to detangle so much to stretch my hair if that makes sense.


----------



## havilland

Sooooo tired of my 4a/b/c natural friends calling me white girl.....soooooo tired.


----------



## kupenda

^^^^why are they saying that?


----------



## Anaisin

This is the first time I saw the Joico Texture Balm in TJMaxx, they usually just have the shampoo & conditioner.


----------



## rileypak

Obia knows they're wrong for the scent of this Babassu Deep Conditioner! 
Can a girl get some vanilla, marshmallow, anything other than this weird plastic/play-doh smell?


----------



## KinksAndInk

I hate when I can't sleep because I get the urge to do my hair. It's 1am and I want to color, trim and do wand curls. Nope. Not tonight. I refuse. Not getting out of this bed.


----------



## havilland

kupenda said:


> ^^^^why are they saying that?



In their own words " because I don't have real black girl hair"...,

Sigh.  Sooooooo tired.


----------



## Mische

Bibliophile said:


> Mische oneastrocurlie and anyone else that uses PBN's butter:  Here are the comparison pictures.  Column 1 shows PBN Cupuacu Hair Butter & OH Whipped Shea Butter. Column 2 shows SM Frankincense/Myrrh infused Shea Butter & OH Sugar Berries.  Note the consistency of each product. The PBN butter is airy.  OH's Whipped Shea on the right is denser than PBN's butter.  Is this the typical appearance of the Cupuacu Hair Butter?  Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


Bibliophile Thank you for taking pictures! That is definitely not the typical appearance of the PBN Cupuacu and I'm surprised a consistency change wasn't disclosed. I hope its performance hasn't been altered.


----------



## veesweets

I had a dream that I needed to pay a $2099 deposit to get my hair braided. I also had MBL hair. My subconscious is really rude for playing with me like that lol


----------



## Evolving78

Got my silk scarf today!


----------



## PlainJane

shortdub78 said:


> Got my silk scarf today!


From where?


----------



## Evolving78

PlainJane said:


> From where?


  prettyAntoinette.com. I got a silk scarf. It was a large one.


----------



## JaneBond007

We've been sleeping on Aussie Moist for years and I never knew the amount of slip it had.


----------



## Coilystep

JaneBond007 said:


> We've been sleeping on Aussie Moist for years and I never knew the amount of slip it had.


  I love Aussie moist. I use it quite regularly. I have so much I won't have to by it probably until February I purchased a bunch of bottles back in I think September when target a sale.


----------



## sweetpea7

Kind of annoyed people at my church have been thinkin I was a straight haired natural! In 8 yrs you have never seen one curl. 

I did just cut my hair. I went natural people.


----------



## Coilystep

sweetpea7 said:


> Kind of annoyed people at my church have been thinkin I was a straight haired natural! In 8 yrs you have never seen one curl.  I did just cut my hair. I went natural people.


I find the majority of people in RL are clueless about our hair natural or relaxed or otherwise. I know before I decided to transition I guess I kind of assumed everyone  was relaxed.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I had a dream I was at school doing my own hair and I had Shampooed my hair and went to reach for some conditioner and all the bottoms was empty. I was panicking like wth, any conditioner will do please! I told them I had to go home


----------



## Lilmama1011

Even though my hair wasn't doing bad in the first place, bits doing even better.  I fell asleep with a scarf on yesterday but on a satin pillowcase and my hair was all out my ponytail.  I wanted to comb it before applying anything because I'm going to wash today anyway so I wanted to apply a rinse out conditioner first and that's heavy and I wanted to walk to the mailbox.  I comb my whole head and not one hair came out!


----------



## claudzie

Just came across a uk hair salon review website. I will be monitoring it closely as I plan to get my first blow dry, straightening and trim in summer. So far some of the reviews are great and others a little scary


----------



## Napp

I want to try making my own hair products for myself. That way I can indulge in quality ingredients that work for my hair.


----------



## Dayjoy

frizzy said:


> For the old....old heads in here.  I cracked open a fresh bottle of DDTA tonite for a quick condition after steaming.
> 
> I'm such a non PJ these days, I'm finally getting to use the stuff I bought years ago!



Wow!  I still have a bunch of bottles that Shawnee66 sent me years ago.  I'm scared to use it all up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Outside of hair forums and blogs, there are people in the dark about what our hair is and can do.

I swear just because you are mixed does not mean your hair will be " curly ". Some people do not realize all curls comes in different shapes and sizes.

My neighbor is half Puerto Rican. She asked me why her hair doesn't look like mine with the most serious look I have ever seen. She then proceeds to say , " Oh ,all those products you use make it curly."  

What product do you know that makes someones hair curly??? I only tell people my ethnic background if it comes up within a conversation about cultures.


----------



## Tonto

Sitrinillah cooking on my head right now. Gonna braid my hair afterwards (6-8 braids) and braid my hair in a protective style. I feel like having flat twists on my hair for a week.


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair feels FABULOUS! 
I washed with Oyin Honey wash shampoo, DC'd with a mix of JOICO MRB + KC Stellar Strands, left SheaMoisture Raw Shea Detangler in and sealed with Oyin's Whipped Butter.

I just finished doing my DST's and they are light, well moisturized with a fabulous sheen. I'm in love! :luv2:


----------



## WYSIWYG

I mixed up some Kimmaytube leave-in this week, but substituted an argan oil sample for the jojoba oil when I discovered I had run out. OMG... My hair feels soooo buttery smooth and luxurious. This change is a keeper!


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair is really in need of some tlc. I hope I can stretch this wash and go until Thursday after my last final exam.


----------



## ckisland

whiteolander91, Congratulations girl!!!!!  

KinksAndInk, Good luck on your final!! 


I have been in the hair game way too long to pull this foolishness on myself! Recently, I've been purposefully using products with mineral oil in them . So my scalp's all pissed off and flaky, and I'm trying to figure out what could be wrong. Hmmm. . . Think. Think. Think. Oh!! It might be the dang mineral oil I've been slathering on my head!!! I've avoided it the whole time I've been natural, and low and behold, my scalp doesn't like it .

The hair gods were trying to help me out too, because I was looking in my towel closet for rollers and a bottle of AOBC fell out that I could have sworn I had thrown away


----------



## whiteoleander91

ckisland said:


> whiteolander91, Congratulations girl!!!!!



ckisland thank you!!! :3


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Anyone see that they are saying Titi died from  Miss Jessies?


----------



## Coilystep

shawnyblazes said:


> Anyone see that they are saying Tiko died from  Miss Jessies?


  there is a thread over on the ET side.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

stephanie75miller said:


> there is a thread over on the ET side.



I always forget theres more to this forum, thanks!

Very sad indeed.


----------



## Coilystep

shawnyblazes said:


> I always forget theres more to this forum, thanks!  Very sad indeed.


  no problem yes very sad it's been confirmed. Very sad situation I hope she's found the peace she was looking for.


----------



## naija24

I guess I won't be big chopping after all


----------



## Coilystep

naija24 said:


> I guess I won't be big chopping after all


  why not? What changed?


----------



## naija24

stephanie75miller 

the SO


----------



## Coilystep

naija24 said:


> stephanie75miller  the SO


  maybe he will warm up to the idea you weren't planning on chopping until May that's like six months away your natural hair will be much longer by then. I hope he not opposed to you going natural. That could be an even bigger problem. Good luck.


----------



## naija24

stephanie75miller said:


> maybe he will warm up to the idea you weren't planning on chopping until May that's like six months away your natural hair will be much longer by then. I hope he not opposed to you going natural. That could be an even bigger problem. Good luck.



stephanie75miller

No he's totally opposed to me going natural. Compares afros to 1970s black panthers. Unless I was a 3a/b or something naturally and had 20 inches of hair then he'd be okay with it or something. But most afros he isn't attracted to.


----------



## DarkJoy

naija24 said:


> stephanie75miller
> 
> the SO



Idk. You mentioned eons ago or alluded to the fact your BF doesnt like natural hair.

Im not so sure I'd let a boyfriend  (operative word. Hes not a husband) dictate my appearance. I dont lije giving anyone that tyoe of control and power over me. Just thought of it this moment is making me furious. ...

You'll look back on this years from now and wonder wth you were thinking. Trust me...


----------



## Coilystep

naija24 said:


> stephanie75miller  No he's totally opposed to me going natural. Compares afros to 1970s black panthers. Unless I was a 3a/b or something naturally and had 20 inches of hair then he'd be okay with it or something. But most afros he isn't attracted to.





DarkJoy said:


> Idk. You mentioned eons ago or alluded to the fact your BF doesnt like natural hair.  Im not so sure I'd let a boyfriend  (operative word. Hes not a husband) dictate my appearance. I dont lije giving anyone that tyoe of control and power over me. Just thought of it this moment is making me furious. ...  You'll look back on this years from now and wonder wth you were thinking. Trust me...


  so sorry hear that. It is not really his call though. You don't even know what your natural hair will look like. You also need to inform him that natural does not mean Afro. An Afro is just a hairstyle.also is your hair 20 inches now?  No matter if your relaxed or natural your is not going to be 20 inches overnight. It also won't be short forever.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

naija24 said:


> stephanie75miller
> 
> No he's totally opposed to me going natural. Compares afros to 1970s black panthers. Unless I was a 3a/b or something naturally and had 20 inches of hair then he'd be okay with it or something. But most afros he isn't attracted to.



Dump him. 

J/k...sort of.

Stuff like this does get under my skin though.


----------



## naija24

I showed him various pictures of women with natural hair of different lengths and textures and colors and he was against ALL of them. Even the ladies with long hair. I even showed him a picture of a side by side (one side natural, the other straight) and said my hair would be straight most of the time, taht i'd go to the salon and get silk presses. NOPE. It's a haircut? then he's not down for it. 

These were the pictures I showed him.


----------



## DarkJoy

stephanie75miller said:


> so sorry hear that. It is not really his call though. You don't even know what your natural hair will look like. You also need to inform him that natural does not mean Afro. An Afro is just a hairstyle.also is your hair 20 inches now?  No matter if your relaxed or natural your is not going to be 20 inches overnight. It also won't be short forever.



Right?!  Afro is just a style. Has he been around natural black women lately? Seen pics...?

There's twist and braids outs and even without the 'out', rollersets, curlformers, heat styling, Bunning.  We have gotten so creative the possibilities are endless. 

naija24 you have been  wanting to go natural and talking about it since you been on LHCF! DO IT. He will respect you more if you stay your  individual self.

As advice from an old sista:

Dont do what countless women do and regret: lose themselves and their  individuality only to have to find themselves again years later when that man is gone.


----------



## DarkJoy

Oh i see. Youve shown him pics. 

Well... im bold enough to throw down the gauntlet  and bc just to see wtf he gone do.

Just do you.  He will fall in line eventually. Love is not about hair


----------



## naija24

DarkJoy said:


> Right?!  Afro is just a style. Has he been around natural black women lately? Seen pics...?
> 
> There's twist and braids outs and even without the 'out', rollersets, curlformers, heat styling, Bunning.  We have gotten so creative the possibilities are endless.
> 
> naija24 you have been  wanting to go natural and talking about it since you been on LHCF! DO IT. He will respect you more if you stay your individual self.
> 
> As advice from an old sista:
> 
> Dont do what countless women do and regret: lose themselves and their  individuality only to have to find themselves again years later when that man is gone.



I dont' even want to really have an afro. I just want to have a nice short bob for a while. Maybe experiment with colors. i'd be natural but what would it matter to him if he only sees my curls once or twice a season between appointments???

As for your old sista advice, thanks.


----------



## krissyhair

naija24 said:


> I showed him various pictures of women with natural hair of different lengths and textures and colors and he was against ALL of them. Even the ladies with long hair. I even showed him a picture of a side by side (one side natural, the other straight) and said my hair would be straight most of the time, taht i'd go to the salon and get silk presses. NOPE. It's a haircut? then he's not down for it.
> 
> These were the pictures I showed him.



He's lame.


----------



## SmilingElephant

naija24 said:


> stephanie75miller
> 
> No he's totally opposed to me going natural. Compares afros to 1970s black panthers. Unless I was a 3a/b or something naturally and had 20 inches of hair then he'd be okay with it or something. But most afros he isn't attracted to.



I think about stuff like this. Black men want our support so bad...but they don't want to support us. Not all of them...but I hate hearing stuff like this.


----------



## claudzie

I need to stop 'aawing' at romantic stuff, makes me feel love deprived. *sigh*


----------



## naija24

screw this. i'm still big chopping.


----------



## JaneBond007

naija24 said:


> @stephanie75miller
> 
> No he's totally opposed to me going natural. Compares afros to 1970s black panthers. Unless I was a 3a/b or something naturally and had 20 inches of hair then he'd be okay with it or something. But most afros he isn't attracted to.



@naija24
  You know that movie, Day Without Mexicans?  If ever there were a day without moisturizers, gels, roller sets, relaxers and all thermal and chemical straighteners of some sort, he'd most likely have no choice.  I know a great dating site.    Be YOU.  Don't compromise on something as personal as your own body.


----------



## whiteoleander91

naija24 said:


> screw this. i'm still big chopping.



We ladies here support you if you decide to BC. I'm really rooting for you naija24 I've been following your posts. I hope that you do what is right for you.


----------



## DarkJoy

naija24 said:


> screw this. i'm still big chopping.



Bam! Thats what im talking about! So proud of you!

Eta. My rooting for you has zero to do with hair  but everything to do with personal empowerment as a woman.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Going to sleep with conditioner in my hair last night felt so nasty. I kept getting drips. Usually It's fine, I had to have a fine hole somewhere on that plastic cap


----------



## Prettymetty

naija24 I'm sorry that your bf is so shallow. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. You know we are here for you


----------



## gabulldawg

DarkJoy said:


> Idk. You mentioned eons ago or alluded to the fact your BF doesnt like natural hair.
> 
> Im not so sure I'd let a boyfriend  (operative word. Hes not a husband) dictate my appearance. I dont lije giving anyone that tyoe of control and power over me. Just thought of it this moment is making me furious. ...
> 
> You'll look back on this years from now and wonder wth you were thinking. Trust me...



ITA.  I definitely value my husband's opinion, but a boyfriend?


----------



## Evolving78

DarkJoy said:


> Bam! Thats what im talking about! So proud of you!  Eta. My rooting for you has zero to do with hair  but everything to do with personal empowerment as a woman.


  gotta do what makes us feel good in the end! And she is such a pretty girl! Trying to transition can be challenging! The big chop will give you a sense of relief!


----------



## Evolving78

naija24 said:


> screw this. i'm still big chopping.


  and we are here for you! Not all of us are some crazy ladies trying to talk you into some crazy stuff!


----------



## flyygirlll2

naija24 said:


> I showed him various pictures of women with natural hair of different lengths and textures and colors and he was against ALL of them. Even the ladies with long hair. I even showed him a picture of a side by side (one side natural, the other straight) and said my hair would be straight most of the time, taht i'd go to the salon and get silk presses. NOPE. It's a haircut? then he's not down for it.  These were the pictures I showed him.



Danm. He doesn't even like one? All those women have beautiful hair. You have to do what's right for you and makes you happy. Honestly though you are not your hair and when a man truly loves you he will ultimately want you to be happy.


----------



## Evolving78

I got a product wish list for my birthday in April! But I don't want to wear my hair out until I make BSB! I know that maybe extreme, but I'm vain and I'm aiming for a wow factor and to show folks once again that relaxed hair can be healthy and grow! Pre_medi's hair is the business as well as my other relaxed hair buddies! Her Reggie consists of plaits under a wig, or a bun.  She stretches like four months plus at a time. And UloveMegz has started doing this Reggie for the past few months too. And my divachyk girl! All of my other buddies are going the natural route and I'm excited for them too! I'm just excited about hiding my hair and seeing what happens!


----------



## xu93texas

DarkJoy said:


> Right?!  Afro is just a style. Has he been around natural black women lately? Seen pics...?  There's twist and braids outs and even without the 'out', rollersets, curlformers, heat styling, Bunning.  We have gotten so creative the possibilities are endless.  naija24 you have been  wanting to go natural and talking about it since you been on LHCF! DO IT. He will respect you more if you stay your  individual self.  As advice from an old sista:  Dont do what countless women do and regret: lose themselves and their  individuality only to have to find themselves again years later when that man is gone.



I'm with you DarkJoy

naija24,  girl you need to do YOU!  Stop letting him CONTROL you!  If you mean as much to him as he obviously means to you, he should love you no matter what! 

I know you want to be natural. You just said so in another thread. I've seen the pics you posted in the past.  You need to start 2015 off right!
We're here for you!


----------



## JaneBond007

I've got aloepecia on part of my eyebrow!   

Day 2 of Bajaj Almond Drops and it's better than amazing.  I'm going back to buy up all her bottles.  I even feel that tingling growth thingy.  My hair is just so good with it and combined ith Suave sleek and Fructis Oil to calm the frizzies?  I'm set.  FINALLY!  No more relaxers.  I can concentrate on coloring my hair and "natural"  as in, no more relaxer.  I like the highlights, though.  That poor Titi Branch, that is the highlight effects I wanted.  SMH.  Poor girl.


----------



## xu93texas

shortdub78 said:


> I got a product wish list for my birthday in April! But I don't want to wear my hair out until I make BSB! I know that maybe extreme, but I'm vain and I'm aiming for a wow factor and to show folks once again that relaxed hair can be healthy and grow! Pre_medi's hair is the business as well as my other relaxed hair buddies! Her Reggie consists of plaits under a wig, or a bun.  She stretches like four months plus at a time. And UloveMegz has started doing this Reggie for the past few months too. And my divachyk girl! All of my other buddies are going the natural route and I'm excited for them too! I'm just excited about hiding my hair and seeing what happens!



You know we're rooting for you! You'll be BSB in no time with PS.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

xu93texas said:


> You know we're rooting for you! You'll be BSB in no time with PS.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


  thank you! I need it!


----------



## Evolving78

JaneBond007 said:


> I've got aloepecia on part of my eyebrow!


  is that area dry and patchy?


----------



## krissyhair

shortdub78 said:


> is that area dry and patchy?



Are you going to suggest ring worm? I had it on my eyebrow when I was about 6 years old. My eyebrows are still thin on that spot.


----------



## Anaisin

SmilingElephant said:


> I think about stuff like this. Black men want our support so bad...but they don't want to support us. Not all of them...but I hate hearing stuff like this.



Black women don't support each other either, outside of the internet community of naturals blacks young and old have something to say about natural hair that isn't 3a/b. Most black women are still relaxed or wear their hair straight 24/7, most still don't like kinks, so comments like that are the norm.


----------



## PJaye

I am really enjoying MHC's Type 4 HC.


----------



## Anaisin

shawnyblazes said:


> Outside of hair forums and blogs, there are people in the dark about what our hair is and can do.
> 
> I swear just because you are mixed does not mean your hair will be " curly ". Some people do not realize all curls comes in different shapes and sizes.
> 
> My neighbor is half Puerto Rican. She asked me why her hair doesn't look like mine with the most serious look I have ever seen. She then proceeds to say , " Oh ,all those products you use make it curly."
> 
> What product do you know that makes someones hair curly??? I only tell people my ethnic background if it comes up within a conversation about cultures.





Yup, as I was saying, outside of the internet community the ignorance is still high. A white woman at work is trying to figure out how I get my buns slicked back so shiny and wavy and I'm only black. She's a pale blonde grey eyed white woman with a dark skinned black boyfriend with 2 dark skinned daughter's with kinky hair. She thinks if my "regular ol black self" can get my hair to do that her mixed daughters can. Um no, that's not their texture and if you had so much issue with it not being "silky enough" and them not being light enough you should have had children with a white male. She was just saying last week how she was mad/jealous because her boyfriends cousin (black woman) and her black husband  had their baby and she has hazel eyes and curly hair. That woman is a mess, it really angers her that her daughters don't look stereotypically biracial. I feel bad for those little girls


----------



## havilland

naija24 said:


> screw this. i'm still big chopping.



My good friend had a dude like that. She burned her BSL length hair and heat damaged it tryna keep it straight for him.....he's gone now....she's finally recovered from the heat damage. She has a new man who loves her for herself and not how her hair looks.  

Here is a picture of my friend's 100% natural hair..... All I can say is "the struggle is real" because dude had mad problems with her hair. Mmnph....no comment...... 

Do whatever you feel is best for you and your relationship....if that's who u want to be with......I STRESS THE WORD "IF".


----------



## naija24

So happy to report this ladies!!

I was resting in bed five minutes ago. Woke up to my bf watchin me. He hesitates for like 3 minutes and then says the following: I am sorry for putting so much pressure on you and your hair. And for making you wear styles you loathe for my happiness...I will not like it but I will support your hair decisions. 

Y'all I nearly cried.  It was so cute. He's a handful but moments like this is why I love him. He plans to take several pictures of my weave before I take them down lol. Y'all were right! If he loves me, he'll deal with it. Obviously he loves me. So happy!! 

Big chop is back on and with support (not permission) from my SO. But thank you everyone for your comments!! Yay e-sisterhoods!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

havilland said:


> My good friend had a dude like that. She burned her BSL length hair and heat damaged it tryna keep it straight for him.....he's gone now....she's finally recovered from the heat damage. She has a new man who loves her for herself and not how her hair looks.  Here is a picture of my friend's 100% natural hair..... All I can say is "the struggle is real" because dude had mad problems with her hair. Mmnph....no comment......   Do whatever you feel is best for you and your relationship....if that's who u want to be with......I STRESS THE WORD "IF".



Your friend has beautiful hair. Glad she moved on and found someone who appreciates her hair just the way it is. It's disheartening that that some men are like this smh.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Finally giving my hair some TLC while I study for finals. Protein treatment then overnight deep conditioning. My hair was waaay too dry and crunchy to wait until finals week is over.


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=380627]naija24[/USER];20894767 said:
			
		

> So happy to report this ladies!!
> 
> I was resting in bed five minutes ago. Woke up to my bf watchin me. He hesitates for like 3 minutes and then says the following: I am sorry for putting so much pressure on you and your hair. And for making you wear styles you loathe for my happiness...I will not like it but I will support your hair decisions.
> 
> Y'all I nearly cried.  It was so cute. He's a handful but moments like this is why I love him. He plans to take several pictures of my weave before I take them down lol. Y'all were right! If he loves me, he'll deal with it. Obviously he loves me. So happy!!
> 
> Big chop is back on and with support (not permission) from my SO. But thank you everyone for your comments!! Yay e-sisterhoods!!



I rescind my "lame" comment.


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=433059]KinksAndInk[/USER];20894773 said:
			
		

> Finally giving my hair some TLC while I study for finals. Protein treatment then overnight deep conditioning. My hair was waaay too dry and crunchy to wait until finals week is over.


 Yes it is a bad idea to neglect your hair, even in a stressful time like finals. It can help take some pressure off of you to do something fun like playing in your hair. And if there's a setback with dry, crunchy tangled hair, you will be even more stressed out!


----------



## KinksAndInk

krissyhair said:


> Yes it is a bad idea to neglect your hair, even in a stressful time like finals. It can help take some pressure off of you to do something fun like playing in your hair. And if there's a setback with dry, crunchy tangled hair, you will be even more stressed out!



I know better. Don't know what I was thinking. I'm going to do better from now on. Thankfully the Joico started melting the tangles as soon as I put it in.


----------



## havilland

flyygirlll2 said:


> Your friend has beautiful hair. Glad she moved on and found someone who appreciates her hair just the way it is. It's disheartening that that some men are like this smh.



Her hair is LUSH!!!  OMG..... I digress....

The funny thing is that her former dude, an African American man, had no love for her curls....now she is with a YT man and he loves her hair curly and likes it straight but prefers her curls.  Either way though he could care less. He loves her for herself not her hair style choice.  

Shame.....


----------



## rileypak

Super soft, fluffy hair today! I don't know which product(s) from wash day did it but man


----------



## spacetygrss

My shrunken twists are sitting on my shoulders nowadays. Nice!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I say this all the time and I'm going to keep saying it... Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Intensely Smooth Leave in conditioning cream is the best dayum thing since sliced bread! It leaves my hair soft and silky and the moisture lasts for days.

I've tried so many leave in conditioners and not a single one has left me wowed like this one. It's heaven in a bottle and it's only $2.99. I wish it came in a gallon size though...it's that good.


----------



## Lilmama1011

It's been only 2 weeks and 5 days and I feel new growth.  I don't whether I should be grateful or pissed


----------



## Holla

I'm going to wash my hair just because I got some products in the mail today. I've been trying to resist but I can't help it. I want to know if the conditioners have slip, if detangling will be a breeze and if I can m/s to wake up to soft hair in the morning. Scary the things that excite me these days.


----------



## overtherainbow

KinksAndInk said:


> I say this all the time and I'm going to keep saying it... Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Intensely Smooth Leave in conditioning cream is the best dayum thing since sliced bread! It leaves my hair soft and silky and the moisture lasts for days.
> 
> I've tried so many leave in conditioners and not a single one has left me wowed like this one. It's heaven in a bottle and it's only $2.99. I wish it came in a gallon size though...it's that good.



I love this stuff too! A little goes a long way and I'll  have moisture for days. It also doesn't mess with my curl  definition.


----------



## KinksAndInk

overtherainbow said:


> I love this stuff too! A little goes a long way and I'll  have moisture for days. It also doesn't mess with my curl  definition.



It really does. I just finished the bottle I got in like June or July. I wonder how the other products in this line work.


----------



## Evolving78

krissyhair said:


> Are you going to suggest ring worm? I had it on my eyebrow when I was about 6 years old. My eyebrows are still thin on that spot.


  eczema, but it could be some type of fugal infection too. Or just dryness.


----------



## Kindheart

Jane Carter scalp oil is the truth


----------



## natstar

I'm thinking of dooing a hair care kit for my 11 year old niece. She does her hair and it is always fried. She asks me questions so I think I will put something together for her for christmas-products and written how to


----------



## KinksAndInk

natstar said:


> I'm thinking of dooing a hair care kit for my 11 year old niece. She does her hair and it is always fried. She asks me questions so I think I will put something together for her for christmas-products and written how to



That's a great idea. Help her put down the flat irons. I wish someone had taught me to love my curls when I was 11. I'd probably be tbl if they had.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

A natural lady I used to follow blocked me on Instagram lol. I unfollowed cause her pics were pretty repetitive. She's got a lovely wash and go but that's all she really posted. No biggie. Just unfollow and KIM. I saw she posted a comment on another naturals page I follow and clicked on her to see if she had any different pics....Blocked!

How do you notice one out of 4,000?


----------



## flyygirlll2

oneastrocurlie said:


> A natural lady I used to follow blocked me on Instagram lol. I unfollowed cause her pics were pretty repetitive. She's got a lovely wash and go but that's all she really posted. No biggie. Just unfollow and KIM. I saw she posted a comment on another naturals page I follow and clicked on her to see if she had any different pics....Blocked!  How do you notice one out of 4,000?



Wow... That's very strange though that out of all people following her she decided to block you. It's not like you said anything out of line to her which is what typically propels someone to do that.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Wow... That's very strange though that out of all people following her she decided to block you. It's not like you said anything out of line to her which is what typically propels someone to do that.



Yeah. Its very rare I comment on people's pictures I don't know or even had a convo with.


----------



## spellinto

Not sealing with JBCO again.  It weighed my hair down and dried my roots out a little.  Have to cowash this afternoon.


----------



## Babygrowth

Its funny how my bf used to be a hater now he can't stay out of my stash trying to make his "good" hair soft and shiny. ***... They crazy...


----------



## atlien11

oneastrocurlie said:


> A natural lady I used to follow blocked me on Instagram lol. I unfollowed cause her pics were pretty repetitive. She's got a lovely wash and go but that's all she really posted. No biggie. Just unfollow and KIM. I saw she posted a comment on another naturals page I follow and clicked on her to see if she had any different pics....Blocked!
> 
> How do you notice one out of 4,000?



oneastrocurlie i hear there is an app that tells you who unfollows you. Thats very petty of her to block you...its not that serious


----------



## Saludable84

atlien11 said:


> oneastrocurlie i hear there is an app that tells you who unfollows you. Thats very petty of her to block you...its not that serious



You have to block people so they can unfollow you. It's so stupid.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

atlien11 said:


> oneastrocurlie i hear there is an app that tells you who unfollows you. Thats very petty of her to block you...its not that serious



Oh now that's interesting. I unfollow people all the time lol



Saludable84 said:


> You have to block people so they can unfollow you. It's so stupid.



Guess she wanted to make sure I'd never see her wash and go again. Lol


----------



## lux10023

my edge control doesnt work because i apply to wet edges--smdhhhh..dry edges it works..you know how much edge control i have half used cussing that it doesnt work..lol

took me long enough to figure that out lmaooo


----------



## MzLady78

I'm soooooo booooored....

I have no idea what I want to do with my head next.


----------



## naija24

Why does Michael Jackson have a subforum but relaxed ladies do not?


----------



## natstar

KinksAndInk said:


> That's a great idea. Help her put down the flat irons. I wish someone had taught me to love my curls when I was 11. I'd probably be tbl if they had.




I am going to try. I keep telling her to grow out her relaxer but she loves straight hair. Ok fine. But I need for her to not burn her hair off with the flat iron her gma gave her last Christmas 

She is starting to show a LOT of self esteem issues and her hair is a big issue for her.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I really wish that folks would stop thinking they "know" my hair or more about hair than I do. Good day. I said GOOD DAY!!


----------



## KinksAndInk

natstar said:


> I am going to try. I keep telling her to grow out her relaxer but she loves straight hair. Ok fine. But I need for her to not burn her hair off with the flat iron her gma gave her last Christmas   She is starting to show a LOT of self esteem issues and her hair is a big issue for her.



She can be a straight natural but show her how to do it the right way. My little sister is 15 and she's a straight natural. But now she'll occasionally wear a braid out or a wash and go. I know she's only 11 but it's never to early to learn. Just let her see all the natural haired beauties on YouTube and show her some straight hair naturals. And always remind her that no matter what she chooses, she's beautiful.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I really wish that folks would stop thinking they "know" my hair or more about hair than I do. Good day. I said GOOD DAY!!



Lawd I can't stand folks like this!!!! I can't I can't I can't!!! And the ones that ask your advice then get mad when you give it. Smh. You just got me all upset even thinking about it lol


----------



## KinksAndInk

I can't decide if I should cut and color my hair Saturday or wait until next week. I really want to do wand curls for Christmas but on the other hand I really want to do a proper length check with pics like right now but I don't want to use heat this week and next. I'm just so bored with my hair since I've been doing nothing but buns since August because of school. Oh and one set of Marley twists and a wash and go...


----------



## Napp

I told a white lady that i dont use shampoo i use cleansing conditioners and she just coukdnt wrap her head around that lol. My hair isnt dirty i wash it every day!


----------



## Coilystep

Napp said:


> I told a white lady that i dont use shampoo i use cleansing conditioners and she just coukdnt wrap her head around that lol. My hair isnt dirty i wash it every day!


  my manager who is white came in a couple of months ago talking how she had discovered wen and how it replaced her shampoo and how she loved the way it made her hair feel. It had me cracking up I was like yes shampoo is drying and I told her how I didn't use shampoo either.


----------



## toaster

I really want an FHI stylus. It reminds me of those hot air brushes that were super popular. In fact I have one! But I still want the stylus.


----------



## loved

I went from 2.5 years natural to textlaxed this year and now I'm ready for a weave as a protective style for a few months.  I think I have a pack of unused EPRT for a DIY install.

I want to use heat on my hair at least once before I put it away. Not sure if I should do it for my office holiday event or Christmas day. Usually when I host for the holidays I never have time to get around to styling my hair the way I thought I would.


----------



## wheezy807

Just hanging in there. I'll be one year natural on the 28th. Had thoughts about relaxing again but two people have talked me out of it for the moment. I'm just tired of this ponytail or should say puff ball.  I've been pretty much neglecting my hair aka loe, low maintenance but it's still growing regardless.  Even if I wash every two to three weeks I don't lose that much hair.  Just taking it one day at a time. I said I would give myself at least two years of being natural to really makeup my mind.


----------



## KinksAndInk

*sigh* Christmas is coming which means family time which means drunk folks attempting to run their fingers through my hair, touching my scalp, pulling my curls etc. How many times I gotta tell y'all don't touch my hair? Popping my family like I do the people at work does no good. Maybe I should start punching folks in the face. *sigh* Or maybe I should just stay home.


----------



## havilland

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I really wish that folks would stop thinking they "know" my hair or more about hair than I do. Good day. I said GOOD DAY!!




Girl!!!???  I feel u! 

I'm like "go awayuh!!!"


----------



## lenu80

Not happy with my slow growth. *sigh* I was hoping to be Shoulder length by now


----------



## Guinan

My coworker smells like cat urine todayperplexederplexed


----------



## wheezy807

pelohello said:


> My coworker smells like cat urine todayperplexederplexed



^^^LMAO! Her hair....her wig. I don't even wanna know..


----------



## nerdography

I splurged and bought myself an early Christmas present of a new flat iron. I got the FHI Heat Shine Enhancing Flat Iron. It was $80 dollars, the most I've ever spend on a flat iron. But, I'm super happy with the results and it was well worth the money.


----------



## faithVA

I want to push my wash day off until Sunday but then that will mess up my schedule and my next wash day will fall on xmas  Will just have to stick to Friday.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Thank you Jesus for the entire Kinky Curly line. Amen!


----------



## overtherainbow

My hair has been in dodgy looking celie plaits under beanies for 3 days now. Ive been running around town and school looking a hot  mess, but all was not for naught: all of my papers are done and handed in on time.  I could now  let my hair down and celebrate with my classmates.  Hopefully my hair is not a tangled mess...


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I do the loc method. I skip one and a half days and I have breakage. What is going on? Does anyone else have breakage after skipping one or two days of moisturizing??

I'm fine and low po btw


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I do the loc method. I skip one and a half days and I have breakage. What is going on? Does anyone else have breakage after skipping one or two days of moisturizing??
> 
> I'm fine and low po btw



How are you determining its breakage?


----------



## Prettymetty

I just don't have the energy to do my hair today. The satin bonnet is staying on all day


----------



## lux10023

my white citrus wen is everything!!!!! 

so I'm on a serious banana clip hunt--my natural hair is tick not thick but tick...lol
i need some serious hair clips to hold my styles together..going to harmons this weekend...


----------



## whiteoleander91

I am so unbelievably tired *face plants into pillow*. I need to DC soooo badly. Hopefully I'll feel like it tomorrow.


----------



## Holla

So now Black men are making music videos about Black women going natural. 
_www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzCwrChj8Us_


https://www.google.com/search?q=whe...bh2SVPHJFqq0sATbtYCICQ&ved=0CAUQ_AUoAA&dpr=1#


----------



## curls4daze

I wonder how long products last. I just used some cantu Shea butter leave in that I had sitting for awhile. Now I am scared


----------



## Mmfood

I haven't tried Wen, but I've been co-washing with the Herbal Essences Naked Cleansing conditioner and it is everything!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

oneastrocurlie said:


> How are you determining its breakage?



The pieces of hair are short and extra thin. There's no bulb in sight either. I have to heavy moisturize daily.


----------



## Victoria44

Just spent 3 days putting in mini twists. I always get the urge right after a semester ends and I have too much free time on my hands.  I'm not going to mess with my hair for a month.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Can't decide if I want wand curls or straight hair for Christmas....


----------



## sweetpea7

I love my wash n go's since they're so easy. However by my ears my curl pattern is almost non existent so its about 2/3 inches longer than the rest of my hair in the back which is 4a.  It wouldn't bother me if I could put my hair into a style but its only 5 inches and super thick


----------



## sweetpea7

Looking through my pictures I'm seeing that my modified mhm was actually working. Ughhh that at is so messy but my wash and go was so defined


----------



## GettingKinky

I finally found a way to quickly apply my dry DC. I mixed my AOHSR and grapeseed oil in a squeeze bottle with an applicator tip. Then I added water to make it runny. It was so easy to get my roots covered. My dry DC application time went from 20 minutes to 5!  Now I can definitely do this 2x per week.


----------



## Prettymetty

GettingKinky said:


> I finally found a way to quickly apply my dry DC. I mixed my AOHSR and grapeseed oil in a squeeze bottle with an applicator tip. Then I added water to make it runny. It was so easy to get my roots covered. My dry DC application time went from 20 minutes to 5!  Now I can definitely do this 2x per week.



This is how I apply my Nexxus Emergencee. I use a dye applicator bottle and a little water. It's soooo nuch quicker and way less messy


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I finally found a way to quickly apply my dry DC. I mixed my AOHSR and grapeseed oil in a squeeze bottle with an applicator tip. Then I added water to make it runny. It was so easy to get my roots covered. My dry DC application time went from 20 minutes to 5!  Now I can definitely do this 2x per week.



This makes so much sense. I have a few applicator bottles. I'm going to try this out tomorrow.  Thanks!


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> This makes so much sense. I have a few applicator bottles. I'm going to try this out tomorrow.  Thanks!



I'm pretty sure this idea came to me while reading your MHM thread so thank you faithVA


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I'm pretty sure this idea came to me while reading your MHM thread so thank you faithVA



Well I'm glad it inspired you because it obviously didn't inspire me  I felt like I had a "I should have had a V8 moment"


----------



## DarkJoy

Scalp is itching like mad. Will just cowash with Aia today. Need a full shampoo by sunday tho.


----------



## GettingKinky

I enjoyed my flat iron for 2 weeks, but now I'm glad to have my big hair back.


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty

My mom and I just had an argument earlier but I'll probably stop by the beauty supply to buy her some colour so that she can look good for the xmas trip she's about to go on.


----------



## Smiley79

I can't say enough things about the Aphogee Curlific Texture Treatment. That stuff is awesome. 

On another note...I really need to clear out/clean out my PJ stash. Are 4 different (full) containers of gel really necessary? smh


----------



## whiteoleander91

Smiley79 said:


> On another note...I really need to clear out/clean out my PJ stash. Are 4 different (full) containers of gel really necessary? smh



Ugh! I know what you mean. I have too much hair gel, too


----------



## whiteoleander91

Finally deep conditioning. I shampoo'd, conditioned/detangled and now I'm planning on letting this masque sit on my hair for 3 hours. I usually only DC for 2, but my hair really needs it...ehhh Idk...I'll see how it feels in 2 hours.


----------



## nerdography

So, I decided to make an effort to do my hair differently every day instead of wearing a bun all the time. And I just got complemented by two people. I just copied the style in my signature. I'm thinking of doing a braided crown tomorrow. But french braids/cornrows have never been my strong point.

Since, I'm going to be off for two weeks for Christmas I'll work on perfecting styles.


----------



## naija24

i seriously feel like big chopping this weekend. where should i get my big chop done? I found a few places but I dont' think I should pay more than $100 for a haircut. No way. I was thinking like a supercuts or hair cuttery. Where did yall do your big chop? I am not confident enough to do it by myself. 

I'd like to pay like 30 bucks. LOL


----------



## DarkJoy

naija24 said:


> i seriously feel like big chopping this weekend. where should i get my big chop done? I found a few places but I dont' think I should pay more than $100 for a haircut. No way. I was thinking like a supercuts or hair cuttery. Where did yall do your big chop? I am not confident enough to do it by myself.
> 
> I'd like to pay like 30 bucks. LOL



Then go to supercuts. Just go with your hair washed with ng fully shrunk so the stylist can  see the line of demarcation. 

Oh and you will be a straight hair natural? When you are ready to straighten go to a salon and get it all styled and shaped  etc after the bc. Save you some time and cash 

Come back with pics!!


----------



## naija24

DarkJoy said:


> Then go to supercuts. Just go with your hair washed with ng fully shrunk so the stylist can  see the line of demarcation.
> 
> Oh and you will be a straight hair natural? When you are ready to straighten go to a salon and get it all styled and shaped  etc after the bc. Save you some time and cash
> 
> Come back with pics!!



EDIT: getting my BC done this Saturday at MasterCuts!! haaaaay!! So nervous/excited/anxious! but I figure, why wait?? My only concern is how bf/bf's dad will react during xmas. 

Weave removal and shampoo and cut will cost $40 total. Yassss!!

I'll put off color for now.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I hate transitioning hair.  Especially because mine is short.  Half curly, half straight, I can't even describe this hair style I came up with, it looks nice from the front.  The back, not so much lol


----------



## naija24

This big chop is so stressful. I moved my desired appt from March to this weekend and the bf is not pleased. Says that I'm not giving him enough time to process. WELP TOUGH COOKIES. I love the man with all my heart but I'm putting my foot down on this one. 

I can't wait to start doing blowouts and deep conditions on my own hair again. I plan to press in February for valentines day :3 I need to find a good hair dryer with comb attachment :/


----------



## DarkJoy

Winter is murder on my scalp.  Haven't washed in a week. My hair was doing great! Nice moisture, great styling and it only reverted about 50 percent from being pressed 7 days ago.

But my scalp stayed dry and got sore no matter how much the humidifier was on or how much oil I massaged in.

Ugh

So I cowash with aia coconut cowash and used the silk V05. My scalp  is much better .  Shampoo wash to come sunday...

Where  spring at??!


----------



## DarkJoy

naija24 said:


> This big chop is so stressful. I moved my desired appt from March to this weekend and the bf is not pleased. Says that I'm not giving him enough time to process. WELP TOUGH COOKIES. I love the man with all my heart but I'm putting my foot down on this one.
> 
> I can't wait to start doing blowouts and deep conditions on my own hair again. I plan to press in February for valentines day :3 I need to find a good hair dryer with comb attachment :/



Yay! Do you.  Be you. Live authentically  and you will command respect.

So proud! 

Waiting on dem pics....


----------



## BillsBackerz67

1/2" Trim scheduled for Tuesday. I'm trying to stay on top of every 3-4months to minimize single strand knots


----------



## havilland

naija24 said:


> This big chop is so stressful. I moved my desired appt from March to this weekend and the bf is not pleased. Says that I'm not giving him enough time to process. WELP TOUGH COOKIES. I love the man with all my heart but I'm putting my foot down on this one.  I can't wait to start doing blowouts and deep conditions on my own hair again. I plan to press in February for valentines day :3 I need to find a good hair dryer with comb attachment :/



It's gonna be ok.....just breathe.  

Remember, it's just hair.  I think sometimes we forget that.


----------



## sweetpea7

naija24 said:


> This big chop is so stressful. I moved my desired appt from March to this weekend and the bf is not pleased. Says that I'm not giving him enough time to process. WELP TOUGH COOKIES. I love the man with all my heart but I'm putting my foot down on this one.  I can't wait to start doing blowouts and deep conditions on my own hair again. I plan to press in February for valentines day :3 I need to find a good hair dryer with comb attachment :/



Yaye! Do what's best for you. Is Your hair going to be as long as your avi?


----------



## krissyhair

DarkJoy said:


> Winter is murder on my scalp.  Haven't washed in a week. My hair was doing great! Nice moisture, great styling and it only reverted about 50 percent from being pressed 7 days ago.
> 
> But my scalp stayed dry and got sore no matter how much the humidifier was on or how much oil I massaged in.
> 
> Ugh
> 
> So I cowash with aia coconut cowash and used the silk V05. My scalp  is much better .  Shampoo wash to come sunday...
> 
> Where  spring at??!



The winter is destroying my nape. These coats, scarves, and sweaters keep tangling and drying out that area.


----------



## MsKinkycurl

I'm getting over a cold and feeling really hair lazy yet overly ambitious. I want to take down my semi-mini twists and stretch my hair with curl formers then do a Bantu knot out for christmas so I can get optimal hang time. I'm being lazy by only taking down a few twists at a time and finishing by Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naija24

sweetpea7 said:


> Yaye! Do what's best for you. Is Your hair going to be as long as your avi?



My avi before I got rid of it....it was probably at 7 months of growth. but i had TWO trims between my big chop and that picture so it may be longer. I don't know.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Think I'm going to wait until spring to color my hair. I just thought about it and it makes no sense to do it now when all I do is keep my hair in a bun or twists hidden under a beanie. But I really wanted to color for Christmas. Think I'll just do a crochet wig or two.


----------



## Kindheart

Since i relaxed my hair it gets dirty quicker i have to wash it every 2 days .

If you guys use Organix dry oil of any kind and find it drying add 1 1/2tbs  of pure jojoba oil .it works soooo much better .


----------



## Sosa

Ugh...I can't find any cellophanes to purchase online 
Where do you buy ColorShowers, Sebastian,  Adore etc. ?


----------



## DarkJoy

krissyhair said:


> The winter is destroying my nape. These coats, scarves, and sweaters keep tangling and drying out that area.



Sounds like its time to switch to silk and satin scarves?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Sosa said:


> Ugh...I can't find any cellophanes to purchase online Where do you buy ColorShowers, Sebastian,  Adore etc. ?



Sosa you could find Adore on eBay for cheap
 ( that's where I bought mine) as far as cellophanes you can find some on RoundBrushHair.com  http://www.dominicanhaircare.com/search.php?search_query=cellophane


----------



## Kindheart

DarkJoy said:


> Sounds like its time to switch to silk and satin scarves?



They aint gonna keep your warm though
Perhaps putting a silk scarf first and a wool one on top would work .hmm i need to try it


----------



## Love2Live

krissyhair said:


> The winter is destroying my nape. These coats, scarves, and sweaters keep tangling and drying out that area.



Last year the winter DEMOLISHED my nape. It was terrible. I'm still recovering from it now. Last year I wore a lot of crocheted scarves that were made for me by loved ones. Huge mistake. This year it is all satin scarves for me.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

My WNG looks so good today (day 4 hair) that I really don't even want to wash it.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> My WNG looks so good today (day 4 hair) that I really don't even want to wash it.


Je Ne Sais Quoi
Is this your first time trying kinky curly or have you used it in the past? How do you apply it?


----------



## naija24

i'm gonna have a nervous break over this haircut. ugh. 

heatdamaged leaveout. super short hair. anxious anxious anxious


----------



## MzLady78

I feel like straightening my hair to do a length check. It's been awhile.

But umm...I'll need to go get my eyebrows done first. My wig has bangs and they are a mess.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

whiteoleander91 said:


> Je Ne Sais Quoi
> Is this your first time trying kinky curly or have you used it in the past? How do you apply it?



No not my first time. I've been using the line in my rotation for a few years now . Typically I will cowash, finger detangle in the shower, use the kckt leave in and put the KCCC on top of that then air dry. I section my hair in maybe 10 sections then rake and smooth it through with my fingers. I use maybe a nickle to quarter size dollop per section depending on the texture of the section.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> No not my first time. I've been using the line in my rotation for a few years now . Typically I will cowash, finger detangle in the shower, use the kckt leave in and put the KCCC on top of that then air dry. I section my hair in maybe 10 sections then rake and smooth it through with my fingers. I use maybe a nickle to quarter size dollop per section depending on the texture of the section.



I have some KCCC that I need to use up. I loved your wash and go results in the challenge thread! Makes me want to whip out my jar


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Here is the texture this morning. I haven't refreshed or spritzed or anything because I'm about to co wash

Eta I have no idea why my pics keep turning sideways smh


----------



## whiteoleander91

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Here is the texture this morning. I haven't refreshed or spritzed or anything because I'm about to co wash
> 
> Eta I have no idea why my pics keep turning sideways smh



Your hair looks amazing  I picked up a jar on a a whim but I always put off trying it bc I figured it wouldn't be thick enough to define my curls. Does it dry soft?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

whiteoleander91 said:


> Your hair looks amazing  I picked up a jar on a a whim but I always put off trying it bc I figured it wouldn't be thick enough to define my curls. Does it dry soft?



The first day it is a little crunchy but that's ok for me. It takes aaaaallll day for my hair to dry so I don't even attempt to scrunch it out because I don't want to touch it while wet. The next day and from there on out for me it is soft and moisturized feeling. The first day is crunchy but not in an eco gel kind of way. whiteoleander91


----------



## whiteoleander91

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> The first day it is a little crunchy but that's ok for me. It takes aaaaallll day for my hair to dry so I don't even attempt to scrunch it out because I don't want to touch it while wet. The next day and from there on out for me it is soft and moisturized feeling. The first day is crunchy but not in an eco gel kind of way. whiteoleander91



Thank you! Sorry, one last question: you say this gel is in your rotation. What other gels do you use?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

whiteoleander91 said:


> Thank you! Sorry, one last question: you say this gel is in your rotation. What other gels do you use?



You aren't bothering me!! 

Ummm.....eco gel (rarely though these days), aloe Vera gel sometimes and I feel like I'm forgetting something. Let me go look at my stash....


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Oh!  As of late I've been using miss Jessie's coily custard which I like almost as much as the kinky curly.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Oh!  As of late I've been using miss Jessie's coily custard which I like almost as much as the kinky curly.



Thank you so much!! I will be looking into these gels and I'll give the kinky curly a try either this weekend or sometime next week


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

whiteoleander91 you hair looks much much silkier than my hair and you have real curls whereas I don't so I don't know how much you will like the products I use so take all that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

whiteoleander91 said:


> Thank you so much!! I will be looking into these gels and I'll give the kinky curly a try either this weekend or sometime next week



My pleasure!!!  I hope you find success with the kinky curly line. It makes my hair extremely happy!!


----------



## Sosa

flyygirlll2 said:


> Sosa you could find Adore on eBay for cheap
> ( that's where I bought mine) as far as cellophanes you can find some on RoundBrushHair.com  http://www.dominicanhaircare.com/search.php?search_query=cellophane



Thanks girl . 
Now why didn't I think to check ebay? Smh at myself.


----------



## DarkJoy

Kindheart said:


> They aint gonna keep your warm though
> Perhaps putting a silk scarf first and a wool one on top would work .hmm i need to try it



Yeah. I shoulda said drape the silkb or satin  scarf over the knit and wool scarf.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> whiteoleander91 you hair looks much much silkier than my hair and you have real curls whereas I don't so I don't know how much you will like the products I use so take all that with a grain of salt.



Je Ne Sais Quoi

Girl!! Your hair is beautiful! Don't mind me, I'm just your friendly neighborhood PJ


----------



## GettingKinky

I love my hair the day after wash day. It's so soft and moisturized.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

whiteoleander91 said:


> Je Ne Sais Quoi
> 
> Girl!! Your hair is beautiful! Don't mind me, I'm just your friendly neighborhood PJ



Ok  just didn't want you to come looking for me


----------



## naija24

blargh. so flimsy.


----------



## whiteoleander91

naija24 said:


> blargh. so flimsy.



Hey, naija24 :3 How are you doing? You were planning on doing the BC this weekend, right? Are you nervous?


----------



## spacetygrss

Three weeks after ordering from Soultanicals, my items should finally be delivered today. I honestly hope that I don't even like the products because I have no intention of ordering again after that long of a wait.


----------



## naija24

whiteoleander91

I am...KIND OF....

I'm still very much debating whether to chop tomorrow (what I want) vs chop in March (original plan) vs not chopping at all and just being a straight haired natural.

Regardless, I'm done with weaves. I'm so over it. and whatever I choose to do for myself, I'm making that clear to my bf. But I know that this is important to him for whatever reason, so I don't want to be seem spiteful. Either way, I'd have to pay $40 to take my weave out and shampoo it. so i'm just shifting back and forth. i just want the decision to be mine and not feel forced.


----------



## whiteoleander91

naija24 said:


> whiteoleander91
> 
> I am...KIND OF....



I hope you update us with pictures, if you are comfortable with that. Best of luck!  I'm sure everything will go smoothly


----------



## whiteoleander91

A Haiku

hair gel thick and clear
long lasting, frizz and poof tamed
to you, my curls thank





Would anybody participate if I made a gel appreciation thread  jk kinda


----------



## Rocky91

A definite growth spurt happened in the last month. When I flat ironed for Halloween I was a definite neck length, when I flat ironed for Thanksgiving, I had my bottom layer scraping my shoulders?!


----------



## sweetpea7

Getting like 4 bottles TJ TTT conditioner since I'm never in the area so my hair better like it

Twistout fail. Didn't dry all the way so when I fluffed it it looked like curly semi stretched poof


----------



## Coilystep

whiteoleander91 said:


> A Haiku  hair gel thick and clear long lasting, frizz and poof tamed to you, my curls thank    Would anybody participate if I made a gel appreciation thread  jk kinda


  love your poem to cute.


----------



## irisak

Hmmmm this is page 666 of this thread on my phone.

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## whiteoleander91

naija24 said:


> whiteoleander91
> 
> I am...KIND OF....
> 
> I'm still very much debating whether to chop tomorrow (what I want) vs chop in March (original plan) vs not chopping at all and just being a straight haired natural.
> 
> Regardless, I'm done with weaves. I'm so over it. and whatever I choose to do for myself, I'm making that clear to my bf. But I know that this is important to him for whatever reason, so I don't want to be seem spiteful. Either way, I'd have to pay $40 to take my weave out and shampoo it. so i'm just shifting back and forth. i just want the decision to be mine and not feel forced.



Your feelings should be respected. You are being incredibly patient and considerate. I hope that he extends that same consideration toward you.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I cancelled a date to wash my hair. Why am I laying in bed, lounging? I need to cut it out & get to work.


----------



## sweetpea7

Tea tree tingle smells just like peppermints..  Love it cuz my hair feels coated After my mud wash and deep conditioning. I have to shampoo my hair ughhh


----------



## PlainJane

I swear I didn't have one broken hair detangling with v05 tea therapy. I love that it's only $1.


----------



## spacetygrss

Oyin Hair Dew is everything! Normally my twists feel terrible after being washed (they get really dry and it takes forever to get them remoisturized). I rubbed them down with Hair Dew and my hair is so nice and moisturized after drying. Love it!


----------



## mssoconfused

Random--I have learned I get WAY more attention from guys (and women) when my hair is curly vs straight. Like men will wave me down to come over and compliment me on m hair...even when it looks a ratty mess. 

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Coilystep

mssoconfused said:


> Random--I have learned I get WAY more attention from guys (and women) when my hair is curly vs straight. Like men will wave me down to come over and compliment me on m hair...even when it looks a ratty mess.  Anyone else notice this?


  I get even more attention now that I have natural hair. Men and women compliment me. I been stopped at random places with people asking about my hair.


----------



## toaster

I'm not really sure where to put this... But this is exactly 1 year of growth.


----------



## spacetygrss

toaster said:


> I'm not really sure where to put this... But this is exactly 1 year of growth.



Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## ronie

toaster said:


> I'm not really sure where to put this... But this is exactly 1 year of growth.


toaster
Child this deserves its own thread with details, regimen, and all. I'm waiting. Lollll


----------



## DarkJoy

toaster said:


> I'm not really sure where to put this... But this is exactly 1 year of growth.



Hammercy!!!!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

toaster said:


> I'm not really sure where to put this... But this is exactly 1 year of growth.



Amazing!!!


----------



## toaster

Aw thank you everyone! I'm honestly kind of shocked. I had no idea my hair was getting as long as it is, but I'm super happy and excited for next year.

ronie You know my regimen is easy as pie. I cowash twice a week, deep condition and detangle, twist it up for a twist out or bun. I shampoo twice a month and on shampoo days I prepoo with a moisturizing conditioner. I do a protein prepoo once a month.

I use Trader Joes conditioner and shampoo, pantene dc, and JASON biotin protein conditioner. I twist with Cantu creamy hair lotion and seal my ends with shea butter. Every night I spritz with Cantu coconut spritz and seal with shea butter.

That's really it.


----------



## ronie

toaster said:


> Aw thank you everyone! I'm honestly kind of shocked. I had no idea my hair was getting as long as it is, but I'm super happy and excited for next year.  ronie You know my regimen is easy as pie. I cowash twice a week, deep condition and detangle, twist it up for a twist out or bun. I shampoo twice a month and on shampoo days I prepoo with a moisturizing conditioner. I do a protein prepoo once a month.  I use Trader Joes conditioner and shampoo, pantene dc, and JASON biotin protein conditioner. I twist with Cantu creamy hair lotion and seal my ends with shea butter. Every night I spritz with Cantu coconut spritz and seal with shea butter.  That's really it.


I ve always paid attention to your regimen cause you know I love your hair. I still think you should start a thread. Everything you did this year paid off big time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

toaster said:


> I'm not really sure where to put this... But this is exactly 1 year of growth.



Great progress Sis! Woot woot!!!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I'm not really sure where to put this... But this is exactly 1 year of growth.



I can't see the picture 

ETA now I can and OMG your hair is gorgeous.  I want my hair to be like yours when it grows up


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky oh no! It's also my avatar if you can see that. Your hair looks great in your siggy pic!!


----------



## spacetygrss

I've been using the Njoy oil for 2 weeks now. I don't know about miraculous growth since it's too early to tell (plus, I'm a slow grower, so if it just boosts me up to the average 1/2 inch per month I'll be good). However, I do notice a change in my edges. I have nice, thick edges. However, I've noticed that I suddenly have a bunch of new "baby hair" (think Michael Jackson or Chili from TLC)! I guess that means that the oil is working! Hopefully, it's working all over my head like that!


----------



## MileHighDiva

toaster said:


> I'm not really sure where to put this... But this is exactly 1 year of growth.
> 
> View attachment 289029




Awesome retention toaster!  you have a  head of hair!


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster is that a twist out or a wash n g in your picture?


----------



## Platinum

I wish I had made the decision to loc my hair when I joined LHCF. I can't imagine the thousands of dollars I would have saved instead of spending it on weaves, braid extensions, and products that didn't work for me.


----------



## MileHighDiva

toaster

What are you doing to firm/tone up your body?  You look great! I need something that's doable.

Give me the deets!


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky that's a three day old twist out! My wash and go's have yet to be mastered. I plan on trying the mhm method sometime next month to see if that helps. If not, I'll just be a twistout girl. 

MileHighDiva I try to complete 30 minutes of blogilates videos on YouTube every day. I signed up for her calendar so I don't have to make any decisions about which videos to complete. They're hard, but you can do them at home and you rarely need anything other than your body weight. I started with the beginners calendar in June and I have really seen a change in my body. That, along with 30 minutes on the elliptical or an incline treadmill walk 3 times a week has changed my body.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I need to be ashamed of myself. I've no cowashed in 4-5 days smh. Feels like I'm sinning.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why am I being so lazy? My hair is itchy and I need to wash it, but I also need to do 245356 other things.


----------



## MileHighDiva

toaster

Thank you, Lady!  That's affordable and convenient, so no excuses.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Aw thank you everyone! I'm honestly kind of shocked. I had no idea my hair was getting as long as it is, but I'm super happy and excited for next year.
> 
> ronie You know my regimen is easy as pie. I cowash twice a week, deep condition and detangle, twist it up for a twist out or bun. I shampoo twice a month and on shampoo days I prepoo with a moisturizing conditioner. I do a protein prepoo once a month.
> 
> I use Trader Joes conditioner and shampoo, pantene dc, and JASON biotin protein conditioner. I twist with Cantu creamy hair lotion and seal my ends with shea butter. Every night I spritz with Cantu coconut spritz and seal with shea butter.
> 
> That's really it.



This keeps to inspired to stay consistent with my simple regimen. 

Do you do regular trims? toaster


----------



## Dayjoy

toaster said:


> I'm not really sure where to put this... But this is exactly 1 year of growth.
> 
> View attachment 289029





toaster said:


> Aw thank you everyone! I'm honestly kind of shocked. I had no idea my hair was getting as long as it is, but I'm super happy and excited for next year.
> 
> ronie You know my regimen is easy as pie. I cowash twice a week, deep condition and detangle, twist it up for a twist out or bun. I shampoo twice a month and on shampoo days I prepoo with a moisturizing conditioner. I do a protein prepoo once a month.
> 
> I use Trader Joes conditioner and shampoo, pantene dc, and JASON biotin protein conditioner. I twist with Cantu creamy hair lotion and seal my ends with shea butter. Every night I spritz with Cantu coconut spritz and seal with shea butter.
> 
> That's really it.


WOW!  And you make it sound so easy.  That's some beautiful hair right there.  I'm going to look into that blogilates too.


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie

I usually trim my hair once a year. About 1/2 an inch to 3/4 of an inch. I'm going to re-evaluate my trimming methods because I've started to wear my hair down more and not always in a bun. So far my ends seem okay but I'll be looking at them closely over the next year.


----------



## curls4daze

Has anyone purchased SM Manuka on the ground? I have never seen it in a store


----------



## KinksAndInk

I was about to color my hair, had it all sectioned off for the brown and the blonde areas, mixed the brown color and...after I squirted it on my hair...it smelled like somebody had thrown 100 bottles of ammonia at me. Now I expected an odor because it comes with a level 20 developer and I've had my hair colored many times both professionally and at home so I know it can smell bad. One year I colored my hair at least 6 times going from jet black to blonde to red back to black then bleached to go purple then to a chocolate brown so I'm no stranger to chemicals and their smells. But this scared the hell out of me. My eyes watered and my nose started to run. I'm mad I couldn't smell it until I actually put it on my hair. I grabbed the nearest bottle of shampoo and scrubbed that one lil section like my life depended on it then got in the shower and washed two more times. I have never smelled any hair product that strong in my life. The smell is still lingering in the bathroom and this was nearly an hour ago and the window is open. Damn you Dark & Lovely!!! Let me go get a refund and write the longest complaint email in the history of forever smh


----------



## KinksAndInk

curls4daze said:


> Has anyone purchased SM Manuka on the ground? I have never seen it in a store



I normally see it at Target.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

curls4daze said:


> Has anyone purchased SM Manuka on the ground? I have never seen it in a store



I believe it's still a Target exclusive. I've only ever seen and bought it there


----------



## DarkJoy

Cowashed  yesterday and my hair is dry already.  How annoying.


----------



## DarkJoy

curls4daze said:


> Has anyone purchased SM Manuka on the ground? I have never seen it in a store



Yes. Its at my local target but not the  other SM outlets like CVS or Walgreen.


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair is loving the combo of Oyin Handmade and SheaMoisture products. My hair is soft and moisturized.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I finally washed my hair lol. I did a Aphogee 2 step treatment for the first time. That smell is...something. I was supposed to blow-dry, but I'm not really in the mood, so I'm just Celie-ing until tomorrow. I'm excited to do my touch-up (is that weird?).


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Why in the world did I wait so late to wash my hair ?! I'm sitting here dreading rinsing out my deep conditioner because of the hour long blowdrying process. Lord help me.


----------



## Mmfood

whosthatcurl said:


> I finally washed my hair lol. I did a Aphogee 2 step treatment for the first time. That smell is...something. I was supposed to blow-dry, but I'm not really in the mood, so I'm just Celie-ing until tomorrow. I'm excited to do my touch-up (is that weird?).



It smells awful! i will never forget the first time i used that stuff.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Mmfood I don't think there's a word in the English Language to adequately describe how stank that stuff smells. At least it works good lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Mmfood I don't think there's a word in the English Language to adequately describe how stank that stuff smells. At least it works good lol.


----------



## PlainJane

I was so tempted to give a few people hair products for Christmas this year, but then I had to remind myself that no one cares about hair like me. 
Little do they know, a few DCs could change their hair completely.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Question: Does anyone's hair itch if they air-dry it in braids? I've noticed that if I don't blow-dry while my hair is semi-damp in Celie-braids, my hair gets the itches. However, if I do blow-dry my hair won't get itchy until it's time to wash again.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I imagine my new-growth bursting out of my head saying in its 300 voice "This. Is. New-growth!" *clears throat* Carry on.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My head hurts so bad that every single hair on my head hurts. Don't know how I'm going to do my hair for work. Can't even take down my twists. Wish I could wear hats to work.


----------



## mssoconfused

I added a BUTTLOAD of conditioner as a leave in under my Shea butter styler to my wash and go. Insane moisturize!


----------



## sweetpea7

Stupid hair doesn't hold a twistout like a would like. It never looks like gabe flowers lol


----------



## DarkJoy

whosthatcurl said:


> Question: Does anyone's hair itch if they air-dry it in braids? I've noticed that if I don't blow-dry while my hair is semi-damp in Celie-braids, my hair gets the itches. However, if I do blow-dry my hair won't get itchy until it's time to wash again.



My scalp itches if left moist too long in any style especially if certain products are on it. It could be the styler you're  using for your celies


----------



## Honey Bee

Stupid question:

Let's say your dc doubles as your leave-in. What would happen if you dc'd and got under the dryer, let it dry into your hair, DID NOT RINSE, maybe spritzed with some water, and simply applied gel? 

Would that result in the most moisturized wng ever? 

I'd try it out myself but I'm still holding on to some relaxed ends, wouldn't want to over-moisturize.


----------



## DarkJoy

Honey Bee said:


> Stupid question:
> 
> Let's say your dc doubles as your leave-in. What would happen if you dc'd and got under the dryer, let it dry into your hair, DID NOT RINSE, maybe spritzed with some water, and simply applied gel?
> 
> Would that result in the most moisturized wng ever?
> 
> I'd try it out myself but I'm still holding on to some relaxed ends, wouldn't want to over-moisturize.



Maybe if youre low porosity it might be ok. Id think normal to high you might end up with breakage from over moisturized hair. Or worse if it has protein, hay hair.


----------



## rileypak

Oh mom...you can't ask me to buy hair growth aids for you to use but then complain about how your hair is growing too much from the growth aids!


----------



## Evolving78

Honey Bee said:


> Stupid question:  Let's say your dc doubles as your leave-in. What would happen if you dc'd and got under the dryer, let it dry into your hair, DID NOT RINSE, maybe spritzed with some water, and simply applied gel?  Would that result in the most moisturized wng ever?  I'd try it out myself but I'm still holding on to some relaxed ends, wouldn't want to over-moisturize.


  if it is a rinse out condtioner or is formulated to double as a leave in, it will be ok. And only if your natural.


----------



## faithVA

Honey Bee said:


> Stupid question:
> 
> Let's say your dc doubles as your leave-in. What would happen if you dc'd and got under the dryer, let it dry into your hair, DID NOT RINSE, maybe spritzed with some water, and simply applied gel?
> 
> Would that result in the most moisturized wng ever?
> 
> I'd try it out myself but I'm still holding on to some relaxed ends, wouldn't want to over-moisturize.



I'm low porosity and for some reason leaving a DC in does absolutely nothing for my hair. It still does better rinsing and using a leave in.


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair must really be getting noticeably long. My SIL, who's "short" hair is MBL while curly, actually said "Dang, Girl! Your hair has sprouted!" I guess my hair anorexia makes it hard for me to see it. Plus, I've been at APL for awhile so I was getting annoyed. I think that instead of growing down, my hair has been filling in the past 6 months or so, so it's thicker APL now. Woot!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Honey Bee said:


> Stupid question:  Let's say your dc doubles as your leave-in. What would happen if you dc'd and got under the dryer, let it dry into your hair, DID NOT RINSE, maybe spritzed with some water, and simply applied gel?  Would that result in the most moisturized wng ever?  I'd try it out myself but I'm still holding on to some relaxed ends, wouldn't want to over-moisturize.



I do this a lot in the summer with SM raw shea butter deep treatment masque. It's the only DC I use. I've never had an issue with "mushy" or breaking hair. It could be because I do a light-medium protein treatment almost every time I wash. I add some to my hair for a cowash, rinse about 70% of it out, add some more, sit under the dryer for 30 mins with a cap on, take the cap off and diffuse. I've also done the same steps minus the diffusing when I'm doing a twist out.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I don't know why I keep buying the Oyin juices and berries. I think it's the smell that gets me because it doesn't do much for my hair. I do miss the honey hemp conditioner. Think I'll buy a liter or two when they have their next sale. And a few jars of whipped pudding. And some more sugar berries pomade now that I know how to use it for my hair lol. Let me go make a wish list.


----------



## SlimPickinz

My grandmother complimented me without weave checking me. Love it. I think I'm gonna buy my grandma a table top so she doesn't have to go to the hair dresser. She always complains that her hair is dirty but she doesn't want to go to the hair dresser.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I finally did a style under than straight up curls. I did four flat twist in the front and did a ponytail in the back with a big black perm rod in the back. I am so proud of myself!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Think I'm going to go from washing my hair every week to every 2 weeks then putting it into some sort of protective/low manipulation style, remoisturizing and switching to a new style after one week. This will be my experiment for January-March and if that works well this will become my new fall/winter routine. Thinking about washing every 10 days in the spring/summer. 5 days of loose hair and 5 of a ps.


----------



## naija24

so....i know i said i'd do the big chop last weekend. It didn't happen.

Had a LONG talk with the bf on Friday. I mean long. Like hours, I think. I demanded we come to an agreement over this hair situation. He finally, after much discussion, saw my side of things....

His man brain: She wore weave for me for a long time, almost all year. She's over it. Women like to change up their hair. He understands now. 

So we are on the same page about that. But he still had his one request: Please do not cut your hair short. He doesn't care if i'm natural or relaxed. At all. He just prefers past SL hair with volume. That's it. Anything and everything else in between he can live with. So after much headbutting, that's our agreement. I can AND WILL do whatever I want with my hair short of cutting it under SL. 

I know this disappointed some of my RL friends and probably will disappoint some of you, but I feel like in a relationship, I have to consider the feelings of my SO. He may be stubborn but so am I. I'm just glad we are on the same page about things. Cuz yall, I was stressed!!

So I'm gonna revise some of my 2015 hair goals lol.


----------



## naija24

has anyone used this: The Rowenta Straight Express iron?

It's a flatiron but with built in teeth, kind of like a maxiglide.

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...=xlsImpprod5280271#pr-header-back-to-top-link


----------



## irisak

naija24 said:


> so....i know i said i'd do the big chop last weekend. It didn't happen.
> 
> Had a LONG talk with the bf on Friday. I mean long. Like hours, I think. I demanded we come to an agreement over this hair situation. He finally, after much discussion, saw my side of things....
> 
> His man brain: She wore weave for me for a long time, almost all year. She's over it. Women like to change up their hair. He understands now.
> 
> So we are on the same page about that. But he still had his one request: Please do not cut your hair short. He doesn't care if i'm natural or relaxed. At all. He just prefers past SL hair with volume. That's it. Anything and everything else in between he can live with. So after much headbutting, that's our agreement. I can AND WILL do whatever I want with my hair short of cutting it under SL.
> 
> I know this disappointed some of my RL friends and probably will disappoint some of you, but I feel like in a relationship, I have to consider the feelings of my SO. He may be stubborn but so am I. I'm just glad we are on the same page about things. Cuz yall, I was stressed!!
> 
> So I'm gonna revise some of my 2015 hair goals lol.



naija24  Don't feel bad girl.  I was just having a discussion about something similar with a friend of mine.  Men are very visual creatures and while we like to change things up, I personally don't see anything wrong with a man saying he prefers the way you looked when he met you. Now if he comes in the door with earmarked issues of Hype Hair magazines and new hairstyles he wants you to try then that's different.   My SO for instance told me I can't cut my hair shorter than APL-BSL.  He has no issue with me going natural if I choose, I wear my scarf to bed almost every night, and I hide my hair when I want.  He just doesn't like short hair.  I respect you for taking his input into consideration and I'm glad you guys were able to come to a compromise.


----------



## gabulldawg

naija24 said:


> so....i know i said i'd do the big chop last weekend. It didn't happen.
> 
> Had a LONG talk with the bf on Friday. I mean long. Like hours, I think. I demanded we come to an agreement over this hair situation. He finally, after much discussion, saw my side of things....
> 
> His man brain: She wore weave for me for a long time, almost all year. She's over it. Women like to change up their hair. He understands now.
> 
> So we are on the same page about that. But he still had his one request: Please do not cut your hair short. He doesn't care if i'm natural or relaxed. At all. He just prefers past SL hair with volume. That's it. Anything and everything else in between he can live with. So after much headbutting, that's our agreement. I can AND WILL do whatever I want with my hair short of cutting it under SL.
> 
> I know this disappointed some of my RL friends and probably will disappoint some of you, but I feel like in a relationship, I have to consider the feelings of my SO. He may be stubborn but so am I. I'm just glad we are on the same page about things. Cuz yall, I was stressed!!
> 
> So I'm gonna revise some of my 2015 hair goals lol.



I personally think you are giving him too much control over your hair for him just being a BF, but that's just my opinion. My ex used to have all of these stipulations for my hair. Eventually I got tired of it, especially when none of them came with a ring/commitment. Eventually I cut my hair the way I wanted and shortly after that finally broke things off with him. Whatever works for you! Good luck on your journey.


----------



## jbwphoto1

PlainJane said:


> I was so tempted to give a few people hair products for Christmas this year, but then I had to remind myself that no one cares about hair like me.
> Little do they know, a few DCs could change their hair completely.


 
PlainJane, this brought up bad memories from last Christmas.  So I bought all these cute little lunch boxes, two were zombie themed, last year and used a couple of things for putting gifts in for my mother and sister.  The one I used for my mother had a photo of SPAM laid out on a plate.  My mother unwraps the lunchbox, gives and obligatory "Oh.  Okay," then puts it down.  I ended up asking her what did she think was it in.  She said, "Oh a little ham like that (pointing to the picture of the SPAM)."   I told her no, that's just what's on the outside and to look inside.  I had shampoo bars, beauty bars and a couple of other things I'd paid good money for.

A couple of months later, she asked me about the bars.  I explained how I used the shampoo bars.  She said, "I guess that's why when people give you something you have it for so long because you don't know how to use it."  Don't know if she ever used any of the things I gave her.

It's just going to be some cheap earrings from here on out for gifts.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

jbwphoto1 That hurts my feelings to see those gifts were unappreciated. I would love it if someone gifted me some hair products that costs good money lol


----------



## Tonto

That cocasta shampoo bar did great for my hair! I still have some itching going on here and there but overall, my scalp is getting better slowly but surely.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I really need to step up my trimming regimen.  



Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## KinksAndInk

Had I known I'd be stuck in this class by myself doing a 90million hour video training I would've brought some oil to work and massaged my scalp or my shears for a search and destroy session. Guess I can still do a scalp massage without the oil. Happy my hair is in a puff today.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My stylist Jausalyn moved again..now she's at So Vain Salon (in Chicago on 100th and Western). Thank goodness for style seat, because this woman is on the move lol. I really need my hair done but I'm soo broke :sad face:


----------



## MzLady78

Flat-ironed my hair over the weekend. Overall, I'm pleased with the progress. As much as I love the ease of protective styling, I think I take better care of it when I'm wearing it out. Maybe I can actually hit full APL by this time next year if I get serious.


----------



## GettingKinky

I thought I used too much oil in the LOC method last night, but my hair has no signs of frizz today. I guess more oil is better.


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair is so soft and moisturized! I noticed that my DH keeps touching my hair. I don't blame him!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I had a plan all worked out for my Xmas hair do but that's not going to happen cuz I'm lazy lol. Rocking my 8 jailhouse twists under a bonnet and beanie until Xmas, m&s my ends every day with water, Oyin juices and berries and sugar berries pomade. On Xmas I'll take them down and do a textured halo twist or a bun.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Can I just say I love my new hair (thank you Vitale Sensitive Scalp. Me and you must never part..Makedada * does appropriate hand gestures*). I can touch my scalp! Also I would like to thank Jesus for not letting my hair fall out because I just blow-dried and flat-ironed the other day before I relaxed lbs.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

I decided to try out LCSO-ing my hair while baking a few pies. After I finished I noticed a little chunk of SM raw Shea moisture masque on my arm so instead of wasting it, I rubbed it on my ends. Something told me to sniff my arm (I am addicted to sniffing products)..

It was not the masque. It was butter


----------



## SmilingElephant

Looking at threads talking about hair products and feeling out of the loop bc I have no idea what anybody is talking about

I stopped ordering online a very long time ago...so I'm not "hip" to all the new companies online now. :/


----------



## SmilingElephant

FollicleFanatic said:


> I decided to try out LCSO-ing my hair while baking a few pies. After I finished I noticed a little chunk of SM raw Shea moisture masque on my arm so instead of wasting it, I rubbed it on my ends. Something told me to sniff my arm (I am addicted to sniffing products)..
> 
> It was not the masque. It was butter



 did your hair feel like "buttah"?


----------



## KinksAndInk

SmilingElephant said:


> Looking at threads talking about hair products and feeling out of the loop bc I have no idea what anybody is talking about  I stopped ordering online a very long time ago...so I'm not "hip" to all the new companies online now. :/



Neither am I. I've heard of a few but others I'm just like ummmm who!? I feel so left out lol


----------



## sweetpea7

My twistout has lasted three days with no need to retwist!  This will be my staple style to grow out this heat damage


----------



## veesweets

I had it all planned out to wash, rollerset and flat iron today but now it looks like I won't have time. I don't want to rush through it.

Why do people always want to make elaborate plans on the days I need to wash my hair?!


----------



## Guinan

I am super excited to flat iron my hair this week. I did a protein treatment last week and I plan on doing a mid week cowash. This time around, I plan on not putting too much heat protectant. Last time I straightened, my hair had wayyyy too much heat protectant and it made my hair stiff.


----------



## naija24

can't wait to get paid tomorrow so I can buy all my new hair stuff. I am going for professional grade stuff so it'll last me longer. I am also so happy about getting my hair colored professionally for the first time.


----------



## Blairx0

It is offical. My hair hates Shea butter. Meanwhile, my skin loves it.


----------



## Coilystep

Blairx0 said:


> It is offical. My hair hates Shea butter. Meanwhile, my skin loves it.


  I can't put straight Shea butter on my hair. Shea butter based products work fine. I like straight Shea butter for my skin though works great.


----------



## LadyRaider

My hair hates shea butter too. 

#humble brag

At my family reunion last week, my "new body" didn't impress anyone at all. Sigh... I need to keep working. 

However, my hair was a SPLASH! Yay, LHCF! 

I rocked a wash and go when I wanted to show off. One day I got on the elevator with my "beauty queen cousin." She's the one that always had long hair and now I'm not sure what's going on with it now. It looks kinda weird... heavily gelled or something...not sure.

But anyway a lady with natural hair got on the elevator with us, and she told ME: "I love your hair."

I said, "Thank you." 
My beauty queen cousin just out of habit, said, "Thank you." 

Hah. That awkward moment when your beauty queen cousin realizes SHE'S not the one getting the compliment... the "smart" cousin is. 

Yay, LHCF.


----------



## Dayjoy

LOVE THIS POST!!!!!

Congrats on the hair, but especially on the "new body."





LadyRaider said:


> My hair hates shea butter too.
> 
> #humble brag
> 
> At my family reunion last week, my "new body" didn't impress anyone at all. Sigh... I need to keep working.
> 
> However, my hair was a SPLASH! Yay, LHCF!
> 
> I rocked a wash and go when I wanted to show off. One day I got on the elevator with my "beauty queen cousin." She's the one that always had long hair and now I'm not sure what's going on with it now. It looks kinda weird... heavily gelled or something...not sure.
> 
> But anyway a lady with natural hair got on the elevator with us, and she told ME: "I love your hair."
> 
> I said, "Thank you."
> My beauty queen cousin just out of habit, said, "Thank you."
> 
> Hah. That awkward moment when your beauty queen cousin realizes SHE'S not the one getting the compliment... the "smart" cousin is.
> 
> Yay, LHCF.


----------



## naija24

think i may invest in a upart wig!! It will be fun to try out when I am craving longer hair when I go out with friends.


----------



## claud-uk

SmilingElephant said:


> did your hair feel like "buttah"?





Too-"shea" !


----------



## JaneBond007

My hair is a little too light, want a deeper caramel color...

Went to lick my upper lip from that egg nog and felt WHISKERS all over my top lip.  I know I get hairier in winter, but DAMN!  I have got to make my sugaring taffy and rip those suckers right off.


----------



## spacetygrss

My Soultanicals order finally made it to me last night. I used some of the Knot Butta to moisturize my twists and that stuff is the business! It added a nice amount of weight and moisture to them. I'm MAD because I don't WANT to like their stuff after the long wait, lack of communication and kidnapping [of products] by the USPS! Sigh.

That said, I think that it's essentially the same thing as my Oyin Hair Dew so I might not miss it when it's gone.


----------



## krissyhair

Had a fabulous hair day and no place to show it off. I'm talking fluffy, curly, shiny, untangled, voluminous, lengthy realness.

All I did was cowash, finger comb, moisturize, air dry and add a moisturizing styling cream after dry.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My twist out has been so moisturized I don't even need to use the LCO but I don't like the way it looks. Now why do I have to moisturize my wash and go twice a day but my twist out barely needs anything.


----------



## spacetygrss

Natural hair products are re-taking over my bathroom. I've received two big orders of Oyin Handmade, an order from Soultanicals and I have orders from Blue Roze and APB on the way. LOL.

I WILL say that my hair has felt fabulous lately. I have no idea why I strayed away from a routine featuring mostly natural products in the past. I can only think that it was because it's easier for me to purchase store-bought products than handmade items because otherwise, it makes no sense.


----------



## WYSIWYG

Note to self: Don't try to set hair after drinking chocolate martinis. I'm afraid this poor hairdo is gonna lean all the way to the right.


----------



## soulglo

my hair is sometimes called coarse
i'm not sure how to cure it or whatever
my hair seems to like protein treatments
it ends up snapping with too much moisture
it kind of saddens me at time because i can never find a person that know what they are doing
but i've come to love my hair more
i want to take a break from braids
and also color my hair
i do have a friend that is very caring and gentle to my hair
but at the same time the way my funds are set up i don't have time to spend a lot of $ on my hair
siggggh


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

WYSIWYG


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

soulglo I'm with you on the funny funds. I need a trim so baaad, my poor hair is crying. However, I am not good with cutting enough to do it myself. I'm going to lose a lot of length but health before length. As for the protein preference, do you think it's a porosity issue?


----------



## KinksAndInk

Ugh I'm so mad at myself. I accidentally deleted the note on my phone where I was keeping track of my product stash. I really need to make another list before the year ends.


----------



## Prettymetty

The shampoo girl told me not to use Nexxus Emergencee, because it makes my hair too tangled. Poor thang doesn't realize my hair is 4b and will never look or behave like her 3a hair. I'm going to use a lighter protein to see if that helps HER detangle my hair. I actually love how easy my hair is after an Emergencee treatment. 

Her first mistake was using heat, second mistake she left it on too long. Lastly she poured shampoo on my rock hard hair and tried to agitate it. I quickly told her to stop. Then she got snappy and said "I do this everyday". I was soooo irritated. Some stylists think they know everything.


----------



## DoDo

Prettymetty said:


> The shampoo girl told me not to use Nexxus Emergencee, because it makes my hair too tangled. Poor thang doesn't realize my hair is 4b and will never look or behave like her 3a hair. I'm going to use a lighter protein to see if that helps HER detangle my hair. I actually love how easy my hair is after an Emergencee treatment.
> 
> Her first mistake was using heat, second mistake she left it on too long. *Lastly she poured shampoo on my rock hard hair and tried to agitate it. I quickly told her to stop. Then she got snappy and said "I do this everyday".* I was soooo irritated. Some stylists think they know everything.



Just hearing that account makes my skin crawl...


----------



## Mmfood

Banding is my new best friend.


----------



## locabouthair

Temple is getting thinner and I haven't worn any braids or tight hairstyles. I have a twa and the woman that cuts my hair shaves part of it of but that couldn't cause it. She does the same thing to the other temple and that one is fine. Really weird. I never believed in growth aids but I'm using castor oil to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Good news and bad news: The Bad news is that since I relaxed straighter, I don't know what my hair likes. All of my natural hair products makes it feel crunchy and greasy. The good news is that I don't need a comb, brush, blow-dryer or flat iron to detangle or style my hair. I can do my hair in 5 minutes and spray it with aloe vera juice/filtered water and let it be free or put in a couple of braids.


----------



## natstar

Now I remember why i don't do twists. The detangling part is so frustrating.


----------



## Britt

My same routine with the same products for my twist outs give me no fail twist outs. At times I would like a big stretched fluffy twist out but I haven't mastered that as yet. I sometimes want a twist out like MsVaughntv. I think she blow dries her hair though. The few times I have a big fluffy twist out I like, it's somewhat unintentional and difficult to duplicate exactly when I try again... hmmm. I do know the key is having it done on stretched dry hair, so I usually have a 'bigger' stretched twist out towards the end of the week, but the product usage is what leaves me stumped. If I use too much grease my stretched twist out is flat and greasy. 

On a lighter note, I'm always flattered and it warms my heart when strangers ask what I use in my hair. Yesterday I went to a new nail salon in Harlem and literally as soon as I stepped in, the young black owner asked me what products I use. Then on my way home on the train, a girl sits beside me and asked me what I use in my hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Prettymetty said:


> The shampoo girl told me not to use Nexxus Emergencee, because it makes my hair too tangled. Poor thang doesn't realize my hair is 4b and will never look or behave like her 3a hair. I'm going to use a lighter protein to see if that helps HER detangle my hair. I actually love how easy my hair is after an Emergencee treatment.  Her first mistake was using heat, second mistake she left it on too long. Lastly she poured shampoo on my rock hard hair and tried to agitate it. I quickly told her to stop. Then she got snappy and said "I do this everyday". I was soooo irritated. Some stylists think they know everything.



Wow. I'm irked for you just reading this. I just started using the Nexxus Emergency and I love it, it doesn't tangle my hair. I've only followed up with  a moisturizing DC after, I didn't  use shampoo. Girl if you are spending money for a service, there 's an expectation that folks should know what they're doing. She was wrong though to be trying to detangle with a shampoo after that smh.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Britt said:


> My same routine with the same products for my twist outs give me no fail twist outs. At times I would like a big stretched fluffy twist out but I haven't mastered that as yet. I sometimes want a twist out like MsVaughntv. I think she blow dries her hair though. The few times I have a big fluffy twist out I like, it's somewhat unintentional and difficult to duplicate exactly when I try again... hmmm. I do know the key is having it done on stretched dry hair, so I usually have a 'bigger' stretched twist out towards the end of the week, but the product usage is what leaves me stumped. If I use too much grease my stretched twist out is flat and greasy.  On a lighter note, I'm always flattered and it warms my heart when strangers ask what I use in my hair. Yesterday I went to a new nail salon in Harlem and literally as soon as I stepped in, the young black owner asked me what products I use. Then on my way home on the train, a girl sits beside me and asked me what I use in my hair.



Britt I don't blame them for asking. Love your hair in the avatar pic.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Double post


----------



## sweetpea7

Almost had a situation after applying my fsg to my wash n go today. Knot today and fsg do not mix well while the hair is wet. It dried fine though


----------



## Prettymetty

I just realized that I left my bag of hair products at the Dominican salon. I had Keracare shampoo, Humecto conditioner, Nexxus Emergencee,  Chi Silk Infusion and my comb. I hope no one takes it. Those were new bottles


----------



## naija24

when transitioning, so that i'm clear...does hair need protein for the demarcation line? or just extra moisture?


----------



## Prettymetty

naija24 said:


> when transitioning, so that i'm clear...does hair need protein for the demarcation line? or just extra moisture?



Protein to keep it strong. The line of demarcation is a weak point. Moisture will help too. I always do a protein dc followed by a moisture dc


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Head wet and ready to blow dry....then the power goes out


----------



## KinksAndInk

I love the shine I get from Oyin Handmade sugar berries pomade. My hair after taking my twists down for wash day.


----------



## sweetpea7

I have serious hand in hair syndrome when I wash n go. I love feeling these curls and coils


----------



## KinksAndInk

I forgot how many unopened hair products I left at my house (been staying with my mom after a$$holes kept breaking into my house). Feels like I just got a new Black Friday order in lol. Let me go dig through this bag so I can pamper my hair. Determined to end this year on a good note and in great spirits in hopes that next year will be better than this year was.


----------



## havilland

YouTube makes me want to style my hair constantly. Manipulation I rebuke you!


----------



## iVR

Prettymetty said:


> I just realized that I left my bag of hair products at the Dominican salon. I had Keracare shampoo, Humecto conditioner, Nexxus Emergencee,  Chi Silk Infusion and my comb. I hope no one takes it. Those were new bottles



Did you get them back?


----------



## spacetygrss

I twisted my hair on Sunday. My roots don't look "tight" anymore. I thought that my twists were unraveling, but that didn't make sense to me since my hair never does that (it'll unravel at the ends, but never at the roots). I looked closely and it's because there is noticeable new growth present. Yes, I said that I twisted my hair on Sunday. I don't know if it's just my normal growth or if the sulfur oil is doing something, but I'll take it.


----------



## claud-uk

I'm muy broke LOL! No pressies to myself this year, just going to buy some garlic oil capsules and folic acid... and maybe a DC.   Merry Christmas my arse


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair threw a fit tonight. I think it was all dead hair from not detangling for awhile  She was not happy.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to dig my satin pillowcase out. Think my hair could benefit from a few nights without the bonnet. And I need to take down my hair and retwist it tonight. That always helps me to get second day hair on day one.


----------



## atlien11

random thought #1: Welp, all of the salt water that got in my hair from being in the ocean didnt ruin or kill my hair. I was a little worried but all of that Mexican sand and sun was worth it 

random thought#2: I am putting my own mini salon in our very comfortable finished basement. Getting a professional hair dryer and professional steamer that will fit down there nicely. 

random thought #3: Im dying my hair black again. Was trying to hold out just in case I ever wanted to go lighter but i cant take it anymore. 

random thought #4: Ive been really good about using all of my products up lately...which of course means I am going H.A.M. on a hair haul in about 3 weeks.


----------



## brownb83

I hate the way WW on pintrest try to take our hairstyles, techniques. 

Tea rinses, bantu knots, etc.


----------



## havilland

claud-uk said:


> I'm muy broke LOL! No pressies to myself this year, just going to buy some garlic oil capsules and folic acid... and maybe a DC.   Merry Christmas my arse



I feel u. I asked Santa for a vitacost.com gift card. Momma needs some oils!


----------



## havilland

I want to try henna so bad but I'm scared of doing anything to my hair that is irreversible.  Off to read henna threads.....


----------



## ronie

^^
I have been reading henna threads for a good month now. I really want to introduce it to  my regimen next year. Like you I am scared.


----------



## Rozlewis

ronie
havilland

Don't be afraid of Henna. It has been one of the best things I have done for my hair. I started with a Henna gloss first. This is when you mix the Henna with a protein-free conditioner and it allows you to the get the strength and a little color benefits without the dryness. I do them one a month, at the end of the month. As a matter of fact I will be doing a treatment tomorrow. I think there is a lot of information available on Henna gloss treatment.


----------



## DarkJoy

Ugh forgot to pick up collagen tabs. Had them in my hand too and didnt drop them in the basket.  Silly.


----------



## sweetpea7

Wondering if this bentonite clay is staining my tub? I know it's slowing down my shower drain


----------



## Duchess007

ronie havilland I second Rozlewis! When I firs started doing henna treatments, I did them every week for a month or two, then every two weeks, then once a month with a henna gloss once a month, halfway in between the monthly henna treatments. 

Some people claim henna relaxes their curls, and i did notice this; however, I believe this is because of the weight of the henna-treated hair, which causes the curls to hang and become elongated. 

I use a cheapie conditioner, like VO5, Spa Haus (DollarTree), or Silkience (DollarTree) for 1:1 henna gloss treatments. I add honey powder, essential oils, and grapeseed oil to my henna base, which allows me to skip the deep conditioning step. 

My henna treatment includes ACV, tea tree oil, cloves, and cinnamon. I would like to try adding hibiscus and beet juice for additional color. 

When I do a henna treatment, I apply it at night and let it work while I sleep. Then I rinse it out in the morning, apply a deep conditioner, and leave that in all day.  When I do a gloss, I skip the deep conditioner step. 

I've noticed that henna treatments really help to reduce tangling and thicken my hair. Also, I love how strong my hair feels afterward.  Give it a try!


----------



## WYSIWYG

Dear Flax Seed Gel,

Why did I resist you for so long? Will you marry me? We can live with my Mama. 

Love,
WYSIWYG's (soft, blingin') Hair


----------



## spacetygrss

Ugh! I keep finding mid shaft splits! I'm not quite sure where they came from. I moisturize, condition, and do 
Regular protein conditioning treatments. They're about 4 etches from the end of my hair. I refuse to cut that much hair off at once. :smh:


----------



## soulglo

whosthatcurl said:


> soulglo I'm with you on the funny funds. I need a trim so baaad, my poor hair is crying. However, I am not good with cutting enough to do it myself. I'm going to lose a lot of length but health before length. As for the protein preference, do you think it's a porosity issue?


I believe my hair is highly porous.  I've tried acv rinses in the past. As well as a host of other things. I'm not sure how and if there is a long term remedy.


----------



## soulglo

Britt said:


> My same routine with the same products for my twist outs give me no fail twist outs. At times I would like a big stretched fluffy twist out but I haven't mastered that as yet. I sometimes want a twist out like MsVaughntv. I think she blow dries her hair though. The few times I have a big fluffy twist out I like, it's somewhat unintentional and difficult to duplicate exactly when I try again... hmmm. I do know the key is having it done on stretched dry hair, so I usually have a 'bigger' stretched twist out towards the end of the week, but the product usage is what leaves me stumped. If I use too much grease my stretched twist out is flat and greasy.
> 
> On a lighter note, I'm always flattered and it warms my heart when strangers ask what I use in my hair. Yesterday I went to a new nail salon in Harlem and literally as soon as I stepped in, the young black owner asked me what products I use. Then on my way home on the train, a girl sits beside me and asked me what I use in my hair.


Well what do you use lol


----------



## soulglo

spacetygrss said:


> Ugh! I keep finding mid shaft splits! I'm not quite sure where they came from. I moisturize, condition, and do
> Regular protein conditioning treatments. They're about 4 etches from the end of my hair. I refuse to cut that much hair off at once. :smh:



I have the same problem at times. Could be from new combs with too sharp teeth


----------



## Phoenix14

Duchess007 said:


> ronie havilland I second Rozlewis! When I firs started doing henna treatments, I did them every week for a month or two, then every two weeks, then once a month with a henna gloss once a month, halfway in between the monthly henna treatments.
> 
> Some people claim henna relaxes their curls, and i did notice this; however, I believe this is because of the weight of the henna-treated hair, which causes the curls to hang and become elongated.
> 
> I use a cheapie conditioner, like VO5, Spa Haus (DollarTree), or Silkience (DollarTree) for 1:1 henna gloss treatments. I add honey powder, essential oils, and grapeseed oil to my henna base, which allows me to skip the deep conditioning step.
> 
> My henna treatment includes ACV, tea tree oil, cloves, and cinnamon. I would like to try adding hibiscus and beet juice for additional color.
> 
> When I do a henna treatment, I apply it at night and let it work while I sleep. Then I rinse it out in the morning, apply a deep conditioner, and leave that in all day.  When I do a gloss, I skip the deep conditioner step.
> 
> I've noticed that henna treatments really help to reduce tangling and thicken my hair. Also, I love how strong my hair feels afterward.  Give it a try!




What henna do you use?


----------



## Rozlewis

Phoenix14 said:


> What henna do you use?



Phoenix14

I purchase my henna from Mehandi.com. I get the Henna for African American Hair. I have also purchased Jamilia Henna from Henna Sooq.


----------



## spacetygrss

soulglo said:


> I have the same problem at times. Could be from new combs with too sharp teeth



I thought of this but I'm using the same comb that I've used for years. I'll inspect it when I get home.


----------



## whiteoleander91

so...many...hurr produks


----------



## DoDo

whiteoleander91 said:


> so...many...hurr produks



Lmao!!!


----------



## mssoconfused

Tried a chunky twist out today on my medium density, fine hair. Amazing! Was so happy with the results!


----------



## JassyMo

Was watching a video from you tuber AuCurls Naturelle and she mentioned that while using Herbal Essence conditioner she experienced a lot of shedding. A light in my head went off because I was experiencing the same thing. The culprit was indeed Herbal Essence (I use the Honey conditioner). I used giovanni conditioner and what do you know, no shedding. Crazy huh!!! I was thinking the reason for the shedding was possibly low iron or some type of deficiency and low and behold it was that darn conditioner. Never again.


----------



## ronie

Duchess007
Rozlewis
Thanks for the reply ladies. I hope to get results like you all when I try it. You both have beautiful healthy hair.


----------



## Duchess007

Phoenix14 said:


> What henna do you use?



I use Zenia brand Rajasthan henna.


----------



## naija24

Can you go blonde with semi permanent?


----------



## DivineNapps1728

-- double post --


----------



## DivineNapps1728

For New Years I either want to wear my hair in a jumbo puff or bone straight. Both have the potential to lead to damage, but I'm tired of growing my hair only to leave it in a bun 95% of the time. 

Guess I'll make my decision based on the weather forecast.


----------



## claud-uk

spacetygrss said:


> Ugh! I keep finding mid shaft splits! I'm not quite sure where they came from. I moisturize, condition, and do
> Regular protein conditioning treatments. They're about 4 etches from the end of my hair. I refuse to cut that much hair off at once. :smh:



spacetygrss for this very reason I only check the very ends when trimming - the last inch and no higher lol


----------



## PerFicMsFit

Curlmart gets me every time with their "20% off everything plus $5 shipping."


----------



## havilland

Rozlewis said:


> Phoenix14  I purchase my henna from Mehandi.com. I get the Henna for African American Hair. I have also purchased Jamilia Henna from Henna Sooq.



Have you ever done cassia?  I'm thinking of trying that.


----------



## havilland

Rozlewis said:


> Phoenix14  I purchase my henna from Mehandi.com. I get the Henna for African American Hair. I have also purchased Jamilia Henna from Henna Sooq.



Have you ever done cassia?  I'm thinking of trying that.


----------



## Saludable84

I have about 5 APB conditioners and 10 SD conditioners that I'm not using but refuse to sell. Or give away. It will hurt too much. I might ease my way back to them.


----------



## havilland

spacetygrss said:


> Ugh! I keep finding mid shaft splits! I'm not quite sure where they came from. I moisturize, condition, and do Regular protein conditioning treatments. They're about 4 etches from the end of my hair. I refuse to cut that much hair off at once. :smh:



Try adding some protein filler to your leave in and silk aminos to your conditioner.   It will fortify your strands and fill in the gaps.  Sally's has the protein filler.


----------



## Prettymetty

I want to start back using Aphogee 2 minute. I think I should mix it with Keracare Humecto for a moisture/protein dc.


----------



## brownb83

I did a prepoo of liquid amino acids and condishioner and I love it. Can't do it in my regular conditioner because I want my hair to smell good


----------



## sweetpea7

Cherry Lola treatment with half the bs made my hair feel great and curls were defined.

However, I lost all my curl definition when I detangled


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

brownb83 What kind of conditioner did you use with the liquid amino acids? What was your regular conditioner? That sounds really interesting.


----------



## brownb83

whosthatcurl said:


> brownb83 What kind of conditioner did you use with the liquid amino acids? What was your regular conditioner? That sounds really interesting.



I used some sallys generic nexxus knockoff condish. I wanted to do a cherry Lola but I'm all about keeping it simple. I just but the braggs amino acids directly on my hair, right out the bottle, just enough to saturated it. Then followed up with a hair full of the conditioner. 

Left it in while I brushed teeth, washed face and showered. Rinsed then shapmooed and dced for one hour under the dryer.

My hair was amazing shiny and full of body. It's a simple process and a keeper for me.

I will do it weekly. The bottle of braggs will last at least a year.

I used matrix moisturie conditioner for my DC.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm going to have to try that. I looove shiny hair. Although I know you meant shampooed, I like shapmooed better. I got the giggles every time I looked at it. I kept imagining a cow with luxurious hair (not saying that you're a cow) saying "moo" in the shower.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

soulglo said:


> I believe my hair is highly porous.  I've tried acv rinses in the past. As well as a host of other things. I'm not sure how and if there is a long term remedy.



Sounds like you have an adventure on your hands..er, hair. Have you tried a Komaza Hair Analysis? I've heard great things about them and maybe they can lead you in the right direction as far as hair products/ regimen.


----------



## soulglo

whosthatcurl said:


> Sounds like you have an adventure on your hands..er, hair. Have you tried a Komaza Hair Analysis? I've heard great things about them and maybe they can lead you in the right direction as far as hair products/ regimen.



I've thought about having one done. I just can't justify spending the extra money to have it done.


----------



## PlainJane

This shrinkage is even deceiving to me. I'm pretty sure I will be a straight haired natural after this transition is over.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

soulglo You'll find what your hair loves eventually. I believe it.


----------



## spacetygrss

havilland said:


> Try adding some protein filler to your leave in and silk aminos to your conditioner.   It will fortify your strands and fill in the gaps.  Sally's has the protein filler.



havilland: is there a particular brand that I should be looking for? TIA


----------



## Tonto

I think alternating with the cocasta shampoo bar and the cream cleansing conditioner from haired is doing wonders for my hair and scalp. Also, that last ACV rinse might be the reason why my scalp breathes better.


----------



## JassyMo

Loving my crochet braids, so simple and cute. Great protective style


----------



## GettingKinky

I can't wait to get home and wash my hair. It's been 8 days and it's sooo dry.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

naija24 said:


> Can you go blonde with semi permanent?



naija24


no

Semi-permanent color is deposit only.  It's doesn't lift color.  You have to use peroxide or bleach to go blond.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

8 weeks and 2 days until I'm 1 year post! I honestly though I wouldn't be able to handle transitioning because my urge to BC gets really strong sometimes but experiencing hair that all fits into a ponytail with layers is really helping keep that urge at bay.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Almost order mango butter and some oils from bulk apothecary...but I couldn't justify paying $8 in shipping on a $15 order...and the discount was less than $4. The oils were only .5oz-2oz, they didn't have the clay I wanted...Nope. Can't do it. My heart won't let me spend that much on shipping and not get what I really want. They've has better sales so I'll wait...


----------



## havilland

spacetygrss said:


> havilland: is there a particular brand that I should be looking for? TIA



It's just called protein filler. Not sure of the brand but Here's a link.  

http://www.sallybeauty.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-SA-Site/default/mProduct-Show?pid=SBS-636100


----------



## naija24

Finally the weave is out!!!!


----------



## rileypak

Pulled 25 bags of hair products out of the refrigerator to gift some items. 
I need a miracle to get everything back in though


----------



## spellinto

I have so much new growth that I have du-rag waves when I take down my satin scarf o_o

There are just a few more things w/my hair care I'd like to improve.  I need to be more consistent with how I handle my new growth.  I get lazy/frustrated easily and wind up with tangles and/or dry, rigid roots.  I try so many different techniques at once that I don't know what really works or what's just adding to my problems.  I also want to wear my hair down more.


----------



## NicoleSelah

I have an appointment on Monday to get my hair trimmed, pressed and curled. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Babygrowth

It doesn't matter where I apply my sulfur oil or Megatek mix my hair grows first in the back, then the crown then the sides! I need my sides to grow longer dammit!


----------



## Anaisin

If the 4a section in the front didn't just frizz when I washed and conditioned it I wouldnt use a curl cream or gel for wash n gos just moisturizer. It would look funny like I have on a wig and my "leave out" is puffy lol. The 4b coils without anything, I think it's because my 4b is slightly thicker, emphasis on slightly because all of my strands are fine. Would do MHM on the front but I wouldn't put baking soda on my hair


----------



## KinksAndInk

So I was in Target minding my business looking at the hair products and this...well to be nice I'ma call her a lady, tries to give me unsolicited hair advice. I was looking at the sm manuka honey line and she picks up a bottle of kckt and says "your hair is too fine for that so you should try this". I looked at her but didn't say a word, just went back to reading the ingredients on the jar I was holding. So she goes "excuse me, I'm tryna help you. That's not going to work for your hair. But this." So now I'm irritated cuz #1 bitxh nobody asked for your help, #2 your dry crispy, crunchy twa with the lint balls in it does not make me want to take hair advice from you, #3 are you on the kc payroll cuz you pushing those products mighty hard, #4 am I being punked?!

So at this point my mom who had been on the other side of the aisle is looking at me and the lady chuckling her butt off. I'm like lady I know my hair, I know what it likes and what it doesn't and it doesn't like that bullsht in a bottle you're holding. Lawd this woman went off.  You would've thought I talked about her mama the way she was acting a fool cuz I didn't want her advice. She went off about my hair and how it was gonna dry up and fall out, "new naturals" are stupid, we're dumb for using all these white products in our n*gga hair (I was holding 2 bottles of suave conditioner) and all kinds of crap.

And then my Gemini kicked in and my mama grabbed my arm and pulled me out the aisle. She said my eyes got that Gemini demonic death look in them and she didn't want me to bring in the new year in jail lol. My mom knows I don't play about my hair. 

I can't with these wanna be natural hair police. I been natural all my life, my hair at it's longest was a little past waist length...how you gonna give me unsolicited advice then get mad when I don't want it. I'm doing all my hair shopping online from now on cuz I can't lol


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Perm rod set, marley twists, regular ol' flat twists... what to do, what to do.


----------



## flyygirlll2

KinksAndInk said:


> So I was in Target minding my business looking at the hair products and this...well to be nice I'ma call her a lady, tries to give me unsolicited hair advice. I was looking at the sm manuka honey line and she picks up a bottle of kckt and says "your hair is too fine for that so you should try this". I looked at her but didn't say a word, just went back to reading the ingredients on the jar I was holding. So she goes "excuse me, I'm tryna help you. That's not going to work for your hair. But this." So now I'm irritated cuz #1 bitxh nobody asked for your help, #2 your dry crispy, crunchy twa with the lint balls in it does not make me want to take hair advice from you, #3 are you on the kc payroll cuz you pushing those products mighty hard, #4 am I being punked?!  So at this point my mom who had been on the other side of the aisle is looking at me and the lady chuckling her butt off. I'm like lady I know my hair, I know what it likes and what it doesn't and it doesn't like that bullsht in a bottle you're holding. Lawd this woman went off.  You would've thought I talked about her mama the way she was acting a fool cuz I didn't want her advice. She went off about my hair and how it was gonna dry up and fall out, "new naturals" are stupid, we're dumb for using all these white products in our n*gga hair (I was holding 2 bottles of suave conditioner) and all kinds of crap.  And then my Gemini kicked in and my mama grabbed my arm and pulled me out the aisle. She said my eyes got that Gemini demonic death look in them and she didn't want me to bring in the new year in jail lol. My mom knows I don't play about my hair.  I can't with these wanna be natural hair police. I been natural all my life, my hair at it's longest was a little past waist length...how you gonna give me unsolicited advice then get mad when I don't want it. I'm doing all my hair shopping online from now on cuz I can't lol



Danm... Unsolicited advice is the worst especially coming from folks as a friend calls it has " head full of struggle." She sounds like a mess and ignorant taking about "white products in our N*gga hair" like do you and worry about your own hair.


----------



## havilland

KinksAndInk said:


> So I was in Target minding my business looking at the hair products and this...well to be nice I'ma call her a lady, tries to give me unsolicited hair advice. I was looking at the sm manuka honey line and she picks up a bottle of kckt and says "your hair is too fine for that so you should try this". I looked at her but didn't say a word, just went back to reading the ingredients on the jar I was holding. So she goes "excuse me, I'm tryna help you. That's not going to work for your hair. But this." So now I'm irritated cuz #1 bitxh nobody asked for your help, #2 your dry crispy, crunchy twa with the lint balls in it does not make me want to take hair advice from you, #3 are you on the kc payroll cuz you pushing those products mighty hard, #4 am I being punked?!  So at this point my mom who had been on the other side of the aisle is looking at me and the lady chuckling her butt off. I'm like lady I know my hair, I know what it likes and what it doesn't and it doesn't like that bullsht in a bottle you're holding. Lawd this woman went off.  You would've thought I talked about her mama the way she was acting a fool cuz I didn't want her advice. She went off about my hair and how it was gonna dry up and fall out, "new naturals" are stupid, we're dumb for using all these white products in our n*gga hair (I was holding 2 bottles of suave conditioner) and all kinds of crap.  And then my Gemini kicked in and my mama grabbed my arm and pulled me out the aisle. She said my eyes got that Gemini demonic death look in them and she didn't want me to bring in the new year in jail lol. My mom knows I don't play about my hair.  I can't with these wanna be natural hair police. I been natural all my life, my hair at it's longest was a little past waist length...how you gonna give me unsolicited advice then get mad when I don't want it. I'm doing all my hair shopping online from now on cuz I can't lol




WOWUH!!!!!!!!

That is something else. She gets major side eye?!   Wth??!!

Next time say this ....


----------



## PlainJane

Unsolicited hair advice is the worst. That's why I never tell people I am transitioning because that just opens up the flood gates.


----------



## KinksAndInk

flyygirlll2 said:


> Danm... Unsolicited advice is the worst especially coming from folks as a friend calls it has " head full of struggle." She sounds like a mess and ignorant taking about "white products in our N*gga hair" like do you and worry about your own hair.



Lol @ head full of struggle. She's was the queen of ignorant smh


----------



## KinksAndInk

havilland said:


> WOWUH!!!!!!!!  That is something else. She gets major side eye?!   Wth??!!  Next time say this ....



 I wanted to hit her with a bus


----------



## KinksAndInk

PlainJane said:


> Unsolicited hair advice is the worst. That's why I never tell people I am transitioning because that just opens up the flood gates.



I don't give advice unless I'm asked. And even them I'm careful with what I say. She almost got throat punched.


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair needs some serious TLC after being up in this cold, dry mountain air. All of the moisture has been sucked out of my hair even with me keeping it covered! Don't get me started on my skin. Geesh!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Curses, foiled again. I thought I found something my relaxed hair liked, but it's just as tricky as my natural hair was. Welp, back to the drawing board.


----------



## PJaye

Why are these satin bonnets so huge?  What am I supposed to do with all of this extra space?  I would need a Don Cornelius fro to fill these things.  What a huge waste of time and money.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

The day I could pretty tell what products my hair would like by reading ingredients was the best day ever. When I buy new products I'm more apt to find staples as opposed to misses...YAY ME !


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

It feels like I can literally feel the hair growing out of my head. Maybe I need to go to sleep...


----------



## Lilmama1011

whosthatcurl said:


> It feels like I can literally feel the hair growing out of my head. Maybe I need to go to sleep...



From time to time I feel like that sometimes as well whosthatcurl


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lilmama1011 Thanks lol, so I'm not that crazy


----------



## KinksAndInk

I don't think my hair likes overnight dc sessions anymore or maybe it was the OGX conditioner. It was kinda itchy when I rinsed it this morning. Guess I'll have to stick to an hour or 2.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Is there a cheat sheet for some of these abbreviations? I promise, I know like half of what these abbreviations mean. Can y'all help a Sista out?


----------



## MsKinkycurl

I forgot that it was Sunday on LHCF.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PerFicMsFit

Sometimes, I use the "Thanks" button as a "Like" button.


----------



## naija24

If I retain all my growth I should be full shoulder by April. So exciting!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I want to co-wash my relaxed hair  all the time, but I'd probably get hygral fatigue . It's like I'm getting baptized everyday lol.


----------



## Lilmama1011

whosthatcurl said:


> I want to co-wash my relaxed hair  all the time, but I'd probably get hygral fatigue . It's like I'm getting baptized everyday lol.



You can alternate  between one with protein and one with just moisture whosthatcurl


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm going to end up gray and bald if these people at work don't leave me alone. I'm on a journey to tbl and y'all working my nerves. I'm trying to get right with the hair gods and y'all got me about to act a fool. Ugh people are so inconsiderate. .


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lilmama1011 Thanks for the tips! I didn't know I could do that. I'm just loving getting in the shower and wetting my hair. It's like I'm compelled to do it everyday. Plus I love good smelling hair lol. Do you have any recommendations for other protein conditioners? I'm using Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Hair Conditioning Treatment. I figure it can't hurt to have my options open.


----------



## Lilmama1011

whosthatcurl said:


> Lilmama1011 Thanks for the tips! I didn't know I could do that. I'm just loving getting in the shower and wetting my hair. It's like I'm compelled to do it everyday. Plus I love good smelling hair lol. Do you have any recommendations for other protein conditioners? I'm using Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Hair Conditioning Treatment. I figure it can't hurt to have my options open.



whosthatcurl  I don't have  list, but currently I'm using Shea moisture  
Tahitian  Noni & monoi  smooth  and repair rinse out conditioner and the 3rd ingredient is keratin so it's high in protein. I prepoo  with it and detangle  and rinse out in the shower . I then shampoo and comb through because with this shampoo you can because it has slip and moisturizes , I then apply the rinse out conditioner again since I shampooed  it out after prepooing to infuse some of the keratin in and then I  deep condition with a moisture based conditioner.  I lose way less hair even though I wasn't losing too much to begin with. But with Co washing I would just alternate protein and moisture so it stays protein and moisture balanced


----------



## meka72

No matter how many times I tell my Moma to know whether her products are protein or moisturizing, she doesn't listen. After I went through her stash of products and marked them "M" or "P", she realized that she's been doubling up on protein most wash days. Luckily, she hasn't had any protein overload and the few moisturizing conditioners have been doing the job really well. 

She also has 5 protein products for every 1 moisturizing product. So we bought some moisturizing products and she should be set for 2015.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was just thinking. I've been a member since 2012 and totally forgot about this site until this year. I was surprised that I still remembered my username and password. It seems that I used YouTube for my natural hair and I'll be using LHCF for my relaxed hair. I probably could have saved my hair this year if I wasn't so adamant on staying Natural. If you would have told me 4 years ago that I'd eventually relax my hair, I'd have looked at you like you were the Antichrist. I loved my natural hair, but I just got burnt out on it, and just treated it so horrible by abusing heat, avoiding wash day cause I hated styling (no patience nowadays for what my hair and scalp wanted. They wanted 2 different things). Will I eventually return Natural? I've learned to say "Who knows?." I'm grateful to all of you lovely people for sharing everything in your respective journeys good and bad. Hopefully I'll have a more successful relaxed journey this time around. If not, I can always transition lol. I've never transitioned, I just always shaved my hair off. Luckily I have a nice head shape


----------



## ckisland

My hair has been fantastic this past week with only a little bit of leave-in and no gel!!!!! I love it so much when it's like this. All of my curls, coils and kinks blend together just right, my hair stays soft, and I get great second day hair. I don't have perfect definition and I don't get an inch a month, but I am so in love with what I got


----------



## krissyhair

I saw a picture of my sister on Facebook with long straight hair, maybe bsl. I want to ask her if it's all hers, because I can't figure it out!

It's the right color and texture for being pressed or blown out. But she always wears her hair natural in twist outs or wash and gos, so I have no idea how long it really is.

She looks like she has a long fur coat of hair in that picture. Just draping. Curtains, swangin. A glamorous carpet of auburn hair laid over her shoulders. Dang. Wish I had some. It's probably a weave. I'm hating. Hating so hard on my big sister.


----------



## sgold04

I went to a bar in Atlanta and my MBL hair was big and fluffy from the humidity. A guy sits next to me and said "you aren't from around here, are you?" I asked how he knew, and he tugged on my hair and said "it's yours".  

(Why people feel the need to touch my hair is beyond me)


----------



## Sade'

sgold04 said:


> I went to a bar in Atlanta and my MBL hair was big and fluffy from the humidity. A guy sits next to me and said "you aren't from around here, are you?" I asked how he knew, and he tugged on my hair and said "it's yours".  (Why people feel the need to touch my hair is beyond me)



I wld have chopped his hand off.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using LHCF


----------



## KinksAndInk

sgold04 said:


> I went to a bar in Atlanta and my MBL hair was big and fluffy from the humidity. A guy sits next to me and said "you aren't from around here, are you?" I asked how he knew, and he tugged on my hair and said "it's yours".  (Why people feel the need to touch my hair is beyond me)



He woulda got cut. I get physical when my hair gets touched


----------



## meka72

IDareT'sHair, I finally used that Obia Babassu deep conditioner and OMG that smell! It is awful! I think everyone who tried it pretty much said that it smelled bad (like cheap floral fragrance). I'm not that bothered by smells but this was on another level. 

But funky smell aside, I really liked this deep conditioner. It left my hair soft and moisturized. I'll continue to use it, in a well ventilated area, for the next month. I'm heavy handed so I should make a pretty good dent in it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm going back to my curly hair routine tomorrow. I've done buns and halo twists for as long as I could. I'm over it now. The winter here has been mild, just a few cold days here and there. It's been in the 30s and 40s for weeks. Just going to put a bonnet and beanie over my curls when I'm exposed to the air for longer than 5 minutes. And wear a clip to hold it off my shoulders at work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72 said:


> *I finally used that Obia Babassu deep conditioner and OMG that smell! It is awful! I think everyone who tried it pretty much said that it smelled bad (like cheap floral fragrance). I'm not that bothered by smells but this was on another level. *
> 
> *But funky smell aside, I really liked this deep conditioner. It left my hair soft and moisturized. I'll continue to use it, in a well ventilated area, for the next month. I'm heavy handed so I should make a pretty good dent in it.*


 
meka72

Nice Review. 

You are absolutely right.  Every one has said how bad it stanks. 

I wonder why it smells so bad?  Performance-wise, it seems to be on point.

Not sure when I'll get around to it, but at least it gets great reviews.


----------



## toaster

I'm deep conditioning ahead of my 2 o'clock hair appointment. I had an appointment for another salon tomorrow, but I didn't like how they balked at me showing up with my hair pre-washed and detangled. I know I'm being a difficult customer, but I always mention that I'll pay for the full services even though I'm only getting 1/2.

The hair stylist today didn't blink when I said I was coming already washed. Probably because I had my hair down in a twist out and he didn't want to wash it anyway. Now I just have to remember to speak up and get my hair blow dried with the comb attachment instead of a brush (less breakage).

Hope my ends look okay. Either way I'm not getting a trim.  Will post a picture later tonight.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I just want a plain BSL wig for the New Year. Why can't I find any right now?


----------



## Lilmama1011

toaster said:


> I'm deep conditioning ahead of my 2 o'clock hair appointment. I had an appointment for another salon tomorrow, but I didn't like how they balked at me showing up with my hair pre-washed and detangled. I know I'm being a difficult customer, but I always mention that I'll pay for the full services even though I'm only getting 1/2.
> 
> The hair stylist today didn't blink when I said I was coming already washed. Probably because I had my hair down in a twist out and he didn't want to wash it anyway. Now I just have to remember to speak up and get my hair blow dried with the comb attachment instead of a brush (less breakage).
> 
> Hope my ends look okay. Either way I'm not getting a trim.  Will post a picture later tonight.



Girl please,  you can be boogie with your own hair toaster I'm at school and we have personal days and I don't let anyone touch my hair. I hate the way people comb their and abuse their hair with heat every 4 days. Then the instructor says that if we don't do our hair we get sent home.  I don't,  a couple did.  I did not sign up to get my hair damaged and I have worked so hard. How can they force you to get your hair done? I'm like no one can touch my hair. It's off limits!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Lilmama1011 said:


> Girl please,  you can be boogie with your own hair toaster I'm at school and we have personal days and I don't let anyone touch my hair. I hate the way people comb their and abuse their hair with heat every 4 days. Then the instructor says that if we don't do our hair we get sent home.  I don't,  a couple did.  I did not sign up to get my hair damaged and I have worked so hard. How can they force you to get your hair done? I'm like no one can touch my hair. It's off limits!



I don't blame you. I've thought about going to cosmetology school but I'm very particular about people touching my hair, it's difficult to find someone who will care about the health of your hair and respect it these days.


----------



## PureSilver

I can honestly say that its the first in a long time I've lost so little hair before and after washing; thanks to henna. I am going into 2015 with ayurvedic practices looks like most of my recent product stash will go to my mom. I'm loving the Indian oils and herbs. 
I should have revisited this  long time ago.


----------



## Tonto

That hair in the front is long for nothing... I mean why do I need 17 inches in the front of my hair for instead of it being in the back though? I am not complaining but still... that back needs to catch up...or try to.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

*sings and fans self* 
Yaaas Jesus loooves meeee
Yaasss Jesus loooves meeee 
Yaaas Jesus loooves meeee
Cuz he made Yes to Carrots and Yes to Cucumbers


----------



## KinksAndInk

I will never understand why women continue to put their kid's hair into tight braids, buns and pony tails when the kid has no edges and has visible scalp damage. You're damaging their hair even more. Stop it! 

Feel so bad for this little girl I just saw with twists in her head. Parts of her scalp has started to blister


----------



## Harina

Why is my hair so thick? Just why?


----------



## toaster

He did such a good job! Chicago ladies, Joe at Ulta on state street is awesome.


----------



## Harina

toaster said:


> He did such a good job! Chicago ladies, Joe at Ulta on state street is awesome.



You're relaxed?


----------



## toaster

Harina said:


> You're relaxed?



Nope. He blow dried and flat ironed my natural hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

toaster said:


> He did such a good job! Chicago ladies, Joe at Ulta on state street is awesome.



He certainly did. Beautiful hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster
Just beautiful.   I hope my hair looks like yours one day.


----------



## SlimPickinz

My hair is so boring. But it looks so good. I'm gonna trim my ends tonight. I hope I don't go overboard.


----------



## Lilmama1011

flyygirlll2 said:


> I don't blame you. I've thought about going to cosmetology school but I'm very particular about people touching my hair, it's difficult to find someone who will care about the health of your hair and respect it these days.



flyygirlll2 It really is. I don't see how they think that if you don't get your hair done you can be sent home. Honestly I'm raising hell if that happens to me. I do my work and pass all my tests and have a 4.0 gpa. No one should be forced to get their hair done. Then all of a sudden you hear oops!  Even with detangling I don't like the way they do and fear they will tangle my hair washing it. I my hair weekly lma. I would seriously call corporate over that ish. I'm so serious


----------



## flyygirlll2

Lilmama1011 said:


> flyygirlll2 It really is. I don't see how they think that if you don't get your hair done you can be sent home. Honestly I'm raising hell if that happens to me. I do my work and pass all my tests and have a 4.0 gpa. No one should be forced to get their hair done. Then all of a sudden you hear oops!  Even with detangling I don't like the way they do and fear they will tangle my hair washing it. I my hair weekly lma. I would seriously call corporate over that ish. I'm so serious



My mother is a licensed stylist and has been doing hair ever since she was young, she used to tell me not to let just anybody touch my hair because some people's hands may either curse or bless your hair. I was young at the time she said this and of course I gave the side eye lol but when I got older I learned the hard way that she was right. I'm sorry but I'd rather go home than sit there and let someone take through my hair like some rag doll.


----------



## Lilmama1011

flyygirlll2 said:


> My mother is a licensed stylist and has been doing hair ever since she was young, she used to tell me not to let just anybody touch my hair because some people's hands may either curse or bless your hair. I was young at the time she said this and of course I gave the side eye lol but when I got older I learned the hard way that she was right. I'm sorry but I'd rather go home than sit there and let someone take through my hair like some rag doll.


flyygirlll2 the only thing is it's about those hours. That means you miss out on hours and graduate later. So I will leave and raise hell


----------



## flyygirlll2

Lilmama1011 said:


> flyygirlll2 the only thing is it's about those hours. That means you miss out on hours and graduate later. So I will leave and raise hell



 I hope you're able to finish all your hours and graduate on time. I do understand how you feel though cause this hair game is not easy and the last thing you want is a set back just for the sake of folks practicing.


----------



## toaster

Sorry for the pic overload.


----------



## flyygirlll2

toaster said:


> Sorry for the pic overload.



No worries here... Keep the pics coming. You have beautiful hair!


----------



## WakandanPrincess

Hi Ladies! Random question here, but has anyone use the Moroccan Oil hair care line. I have 4b super dry hair, and I just purchased the Hydrate Shampoo and Conditioner, and the Repair Deep Conditioner. I haven't used them yet, but wanted to hear some reviews on the line if possible.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don't know if I mentioned this, but Blended Cutie Tug Me Not Conditioner is the business! It could probably detangle 4lmnop hair.


----------



## spacetygrss

Ever since I switched to all/mostly-natural hair products my hair has been so happy. 

Oh, and BRB Chai Hair Tea is the business. It decreased my wash-day shedding by about 75%


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

spacetygrss What is BRB Chai Tea?


----------



## spacetygrss

whosthatcurl said:


> @spacetygrss What is BRB Chai Tea?



Blue Roze Beauty.

http://www.bluerozebeauty.com/chai-hair-tea


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Ohhh, forgive me lol I don't know what half these acronyms mean. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## atlien11

I tried blow drying my natural hair today. 

My natural hair was NOT having it


----------



## spacetygrss

I got my silk hair cap from Pretty AnToinettes. It's really nice and didn't come off last night, even with my crazy sleeping. Definitely worth the money for me.


----------



## ckisland

I made the thickest FSG on the face of the planet today  . I had to boil those seeds twice and try again . But honey and epsom salt are the truth!!!! This is the best hold and definition I've ever gotten from fsg! I am very pleased


----------



## ronie

At work, and DH txts me saying that our 4 year old DD cut her braids. I washed her hair on Sunday, and twisted them.  Her hair is  (was) MBL stretched.  He says that the twists that she cut are down to her scalp. She has super shrinkage, so I'm hoping that DH is just exaggerating. I am dreading going home in the morning. 
That was her hair 2 weeks ago after washing and styling. Excuse the uneven parts. I'm working on it.


----------



## ronie

toaster said:


> Sorry for the pic overload.


Please can we see some more.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Either this multivitamin or this MSM pills(I cracked them open and pour it into a shot glass with some Bolthouse Juice. Don't eat any meat but fish) has me feeling like my bladder is on a timer. The MSM makes me so thirsty, if I sneeze too hard I'm heading to the bathroom.


----------



## DarkJoy

whosthatcurl said:


> Either this multivitamin or this MSM pills(I cracked them open and pour it into a shot glass with some Bolthouse Juice. Don't eat any meat but fish) has me feeling like my bladder is on a timer. The MSM makes me so thirsty, if I sneeze too hard I'm heading to the bathroom.



The multis make me do that for sure


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=343869]ronie[/USER];20944415 said:
			
		

> At work, and DH txts me saying that our 4 year old DD cut her braids. I washed her hair on Sunday, and twisted them.  Her hair is  (was) MBL stretched.  He says that the twists that she cut are down to her scalp. She has super shrinkage, so I'm hoping that DH is just exaggerating. I am dreading going home in the morning.
> That was her hair 2 weeks ago after washing and styling. Excuse the uneven parts. I'm working on it.



Every kid cuts her hair. I chopped my bangs off at the root because I was tired of it "sticking up." My mom saw all that hair in the bathroom trash and had a fit. But it grows back and she won't do it again.


----------



## Evolving78

ronie said:


> At work, and DH txts me saying that our 4 year old DD cut her braids. I washed her hair on Sunday, and twisted them.  Her hair is  (was) MBL stretched.  He says that the twists that she cut are down to her scalp. She has super shrinkage, so I'm hoping that DH is just exaggerating. I am dreading going home in the morning. That was her hair 2 weeks ago after washing and styling. Excuse the uneven parts. I'm working on it.


  it will grow back. It happened twice to my DD and her hair has grown back within 2 years time. But it was hard trying to cover those spots! I mean she had tons of patches and her whole nape was less than an inch! This is my baby's hair now


----------



## ronie

shortdub78 said:


> it will grow back. It happened twice to my DD and her hair has grown back within 2 years time. But it was hard trying to cover those spots! I mean she had tons of patches and her whole nape was less than an inch! This is my baby's hair now


First: your DD's hair is gorgeous shortdub78
Thanks for the encouragement. It is actually pretty bad. I just got home, and the whole left side is down to maybe half an inch. The crown and front are maybe 2-5 inches. One or 2 twists on the right side are cut half way. Last month, I measured her whole head at 10-11 inches all around. She s sleeping now, so I will take pics later.


----------



## faithVA

krissyhair said:


> Every kid cuts her hair. I chopped my bangs off at the root because I was tired of it "sticking up." My mom saw all that hair in the bathroom trash and had a fit. But it grows back and she won't do it again.



 I did the same thing and I wasn't even 4


----------



## faithVA

ronie said:


> First: your DD's hair is gorgeous shortdub78
> Thanks for the encouragement. It is actually pretty bad. I just got home, and the whole left side is down to maybe half an inch. The crown and front are maybe 2-5 inches. One or 2 twists on the right side are cut half way. Last month, I measured her whole head at 10-11 inches all around. She s sleeping now, so I will take pics later.



 ...........


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sometimes, I worry about my sanity. You ever try being a child from an island and hispanic background from old parents who were born in the 20s, with  nappy hair, dark skin, old fashion notions with technology on the brain?

Half the time I'm torn between my hair is my glory and shave it off I can do what I want...sigh


----------



## sweetpea7

Being a new natural, I learn something new about my hair almost everyday and I love it

I still have to perfect my twistouts, grow out heat damage, and keep my hair moisturized


----------



## KinksAndInk

I don't know why I go on YouTube to look at hair vids AFTER I've made up my mind about a certain style. I wanted my curls back but after watching a few videos I have about 20 rotatable ideas for cute buns/updos to get me to the end of the winter. *sigh*


----------



## spellinto

Already starting my resolution to wear my hair out more! Over here looking like A$AP Rocky with my 5 scrawny braids right now...this braidout better be worth it! 

Seriously though, I get discouraged with my hair when I don't feel like I can enjoy it.  The classic feeling of, "What's the point of achieving all this long hair if I rarely ever wear it down?!" I'm really looking forward to more wavy styles, ponytails, etc. in 2015


----------



## toaster

ronie Give DD a big hug and then make sure she doesn't do it again!


----------



## Evolving78

ronie said:


> First: your DD's hair is gorgeous shortdub78 Thanks for the encouragement. It is actually pretty bad. I just got home, and the whole left side is down to maybe half an inch. The crown and front are maybe 2-5 inches. One or 2 twists on the right side are cut half way. Last month, I measured her whole head at 10-11 inches all around. She s sleeping now, so I will take pics later.


  thank you! Girl I had pictures, but lost them. It was a mess! She was bald in the front and on the left side! I had to do comb overs for over a year! Lol and she had hair missing in the middle. First she did it and it started growing back, then her brother had some out of body moment and cut her hair! I was ready to cut it all off! It looked like she got into with an alley cat and lost!


----------



## krissyhair

At a Dominican salon right now getting my wash and set for the new year. Maybe I will learn how to roller set this year so I can wear a different style besides wng


----------



## MzLady78

I've been wearing my hair the last week or so and man, I remember why I stay in protective styles like wigs/braids. Even a decent bun is such a friggin struggle with these unruly and disrespectful edges.


----------



## Dayjoy

MzLady78 said:


> I've been wearing my hair the last week or so and man, I remember why I stay in protective styles like wigs/braids. Even a decent bun is such a friggin struggle with these unruly and *disrespectful* edges.



Disrespectful?


----------



## MzLady78

Dayjoy said:


> Disrespectful?



They are though!  Just going every which way, won't just lay down and chill...they're a pain in the a**!!


----------



## krissyhair

krissyhair said:


> At a Dominican salon right now getting my wash and set for the new year. Maybe I will learn how to roller set this year so I can wear a different style besides wng



They did a good job overall and trimmed a modest amount off my ends. But, if they had patience and knew how to handle my hair without tangling it, I probably could have gotten away with not having a trim. I have fine hair so I know how it gets. It will tangle up on the very ends, curly or straight. But, it's a new year, so trimmed fresh ends aren't the devil.


----------



## spellinto

Unraveled my braids and I'm feelin' it!! My braid out's not perfect...admittedly, my NG is dry and super thick & poofy.  My ends are pretty sparse looking in comparsion.  BUT, it does feel nice to actually have a hairstyle again, plus my relaxed hairfeel pretty nice and moisturized 

Side note: I played around with my A$AP braids before unraveling...when I braid again, maybe I could make a cute updo with them and leave them in for a few days. Hmm!


----------



## GettingKinky

I don't get how people can not lose any hair on wash day. I have a strainer in the shower drain and it's always full of hair and the I lose more when I detangle. I end up with a least a golf ball size hair ball. But I still seem to have tons on my head so I try not to worry about it.


----------



## Evolving78

GettingKinky said:


> I don't get how people can not lose any hair on wash day. I have a strainer in the shower drain and it's always full of hair and the I lose more when I detangle. I end up with a least a golf ball size hair ball. But I still seem to have tons on my head so I try not to worry about it.


  exactly! I think it has a lot to do with density too! I have fine hair, but a lot of it. So it gives the appearance of it being thick. But when people say they don't lose a lot of shed hair or only have two strands from breakage, I wanna know what they are doing, and what am I doing wrong.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Just out of curiosity, has anyone ever ordered from Wawaza? It's a Japanese site that carries Cruelty Free skincare and hair care items. They have this wooden brush that looks it'll be killer to massage with/detangle with. It's $84 though  I still want it though. They have a cheaper one for $30. Man, talk about champagne taste on a beer budget.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I just realized something. I truly hate cream moisturizers. They make my hands feel all pasty and gross. I hate having to run and wash my hands after moisturizing my hair. Sprays are the way.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Guess I'll wash my hair and do an Aphogee 2 step treatment for the new year. Been a while since I did one but I won't be using that crappy balancing conditioner. Think I'll use Aussie Moist with heat since I just found 2 brand new bottles the other day. May add in some almond oil.


----------



## Victoria44

Thinking about how I should wear my hair for my trip to Haiti in March. I want to do extensions but idk if I should go get braids done professionally, or try to put in some Marley twists myself.


----------



## spacetygrss

I think that the Njoy oil may actually be working. :dancing:


----------



## KinksAndInk

Finally found a way to keep track of my hair products (and other stuff). For anyone that likes to keep lists of things there's an app called Sortly that's offering a free premium lifetime membership (normally 39.99) until 1/1/15. 

I'm trying to get my cluttered life right for 2015 lol so I downloaded this to keep track of my hair products and other stuff. Love that you can take pictures of things as well. Thought others might like it.


----------



## ImanAdero

People on the internet play too much lol.


----------



## KinksAndInk

ImanAdero said:


> People in the internet play too much lol.


----------



## ImanAdero

Also debating how to do my hair for vacation in 4 weeks!!!

I think I'm gonna get it braided into an updo... Either that or a cornrowed style with extensions. 

Then I have another vacation lined up in April... Gotta figure that one out too...

Why I feel the need to plan my hair 4 months in advance im not sure lol. But I do.


----------



## Lilmama1011

ImanAdero said:


> People in the internet play too much lol.



Omg I was going to post that


----------



## Lilmama1011

ON A VERY SERIOUS NOTE(LET ME CATCH SOME OF YOU WHILE YOUR SOBER): PLEASE BE CAREFUL TOMORROW. EVERY YEAR I HEAR ON THE NEWS ABOUT PEOPLE GETTING KILLED BY DRUNK DRIVERS OR GETTING KILLED DRIVING DRUNK.  DO NOT DRIVE DRUNK. YOU RISK YOUR LIFE AND OTHERS.  I KNOW SOME WILL STILL DO IT, BUT PLEASE LOOK OUT FOR THEM TO PROTECT YOU AND OTHERS. IF YOU SEE SOMEONE SWERVING,  TAKE THEIR LICENSE PLATE NUMBER AND REPORT THEM TO THE NON EMERGENCY NUMBER TO THE POLICE SO THEY CAN GET THEM OFF THE STREETS. ALSO PULL OVER TO THE SIDE AFTER YOU REMEMBER THEIR LICENSE PLATE # AND WAIT UNTIL THEY ARE OUT OF THE WAY OR SPEED UP A LITTLE  A WAY FROM THEM. ALSO DON'T CROSS THE STREET TEXTING OR EVEN STAND ON THE CORNER TEXTING BECAUSE A CAR COULD BE HEADING STRAIGHT FOR YOU. BE SAFE AND ENJOY!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Henna and Placenta smells way better than what I thought it would smell. Not bad for a dollar. And it gets hard like the Aphogee 2 step if you sit under the dryer for 10 minutes. You have to moisturize though cause it leaves the hair kind of crunchy. I can't stop smelling my hair.


----------



## Duchess007

whosthatcurl said:


> Henna and Placenta smells way better than what I thought it would smell. Not bad for a dollar. And it gets hard like the Aphogee 2 step if you sit under the dryer for 10 minutes. You have to moisturize though cause it leaves the hair kind of crunchy. I can't stop smelling my hair.



If you don't mind sharing, what product is this? Hask?


----------



## krissyhair

I'm no longer mad about getting a trim yesterday. Wow my ends are sexy. Feeling like a Garnier commercial around here.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Duchess007 Yes, it's Hask. I got it from a Dollar General. I'm not sure what other stores sell it though. Maybe local BSS?


----------



## JaneBond007

Duchess007 said:


> If you don't mind sharing, what product is this? Hask?
> 
> 
> View attachment 291133




That is a very good conditioner.  Stops breakage quickly.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Yay, I got my hair done (and my ends trimmed)!!!! I'm feeling myself so much right now. Only cost $30 and $10 for my offspring to get his hair cut. Not bad for $40.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Have a sexual New Year everyone!


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair smells delicious! I spritzed it with APB Honey Almond Leave-in Conditioner, then sealed with Jakeala Alma Shea Hemp Castor Parfait in Birthday Cake scent.  Even my 7-year old son keeps mentioning it. It's yummy!


----------



## spacetygrss

Ooooh! My order from hotcombs.net shipped, just a few hours after I placed the order. Nice! 
I hope that these combs help me with midshaft-split issue.


----------



## spellinto

Happy New Year everyone! I just spontaneously big chopped! Going to get my hair shaved at the barber's tomorrow!  I'm officially natural!


----------



## Coilystep

spellinto said:


> Happy New Year everyone! I just spontaneously big chopped! Going to get my hair shaved at the barber's tomorrow!  I'm officially natural!


  congrats. We need pictures


----------



## Babygrowth

My strands have gotten bigger. I mean thicker. Its weird. And only in some places. I love it.


----------



## spellinto

stephanie75miller said:


> congrats. We need pictures



I'm going to a barber today to  shave my hair down and get it styled a bit.  I will post final pictures and a pic of what my hair looked like right after I big chopped (HOT MESS !)


----------



## spellinto

2 things I'm noticing right after my big chop:

PRO: I didn't think I could pull of short hair but my face actually looks 10x cuter with it.  BF thinks it's "adorably sexy" and keeps giving me cheek kisses   Can't wait to step up my makeup game too!

CON: This hair is _soooooooooooooo drrrrrrrrrrrry_ it's *INSANE*.  I knew natural hair would be dry but this is seriously brillo pad status.  Especially the back of my head, it's so parched and it feels matted and dense!  Even though I'm shaving it all down, I'm going to slab some conditioner on it just to ease my mind!​
As far as styles go, I'm deciding between shaved evenly or leaving a bit of hair on top:











(I'm definitely getting that line/side part though)


----------



## krissyhair

spellinto said:


> 2 things I'm noticing right after my big chop:
> 
> PRO: I didn't think I could pull of short hair but my face actually looks 10x cuter with it.  BF thinks it's "adorably sexy" and keeps giving me cheek kisses   Can't wait to step up my makeup game too!
> 
> CON: This hair is soooooooooooooo drrrrrrrrrrrry it's INSANE.  I knew natural hair would be dry but this is seriously brillo pad status.  Especially the back of my head, it's so parched and it feels matted and dense!  Even though I'm shaving it all down, I'm going to slab some conditioner on it just to ease my mind!
> 
> As far as styles go, I'm deciding between shaved evenly or leaving a bit of hair on top:
> 
> (I'm definitely getting that line/side part though)



Try some olive oil while your hair is still wet to combat the dryness. Of course you look nice with short hair. People can actually see your whole face now. I look better with hair pulled back.


----------



## KinksAndInk

It looks like I had some breakage at the front of my hair...about 2in or so. This is why I need to take more pictures and probably start measuring my hair. And I'm pretty sure I know why. I slacked on my hard protein treatments to get more moisture in for the winter, my hair didn't get mushy but I know that it thrives on protein. I know better  I'm going to go cry now.


----------



## Karmi

I'm in the awkward stage now. My hair is out of the cute twa stage but too short to bun without breakage.
Ugh, I'm seriously considering relaxing and starting over as a long term transitioner.


----------



## movingforward

Karmi said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'm in the awkward stage now. My hair is out of the cute twa stage but too short to bun without breakage.
> Ugh, I'm seriously considering relaxing and starting over as a long term transitioner.



Karmi you could texlaxed.  That's what I did when I was on the natural journey.  Your hair will hang the way you like that way.

*****************

Yeah, I'm totally going to transition from relaxed to texlaxed.  I miss my curls.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Does anyone know where I can get a cute silk head scarf on Etsy?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinksAndInk *pats back* Well you know where you went wrong and you know how to fix it. Get cracking missy


----------



## Karmi

movingforward said:


> Karmi you could texlaxed.  That's what I did when I was on the natural journey.  Your hair will hang the way you like that way.  *****************  Yeah, I'm totally going to transition from relaxed to texlaxed.  I miss my curls.



Hmmm, good idea, something to think about. I love my curls but can't stand the awkward length.


----------



## spacetygrss

Karmi said:


> I'm in the awkward stage now. My hair is out of the cute twa stage but too short to bun without breakage.
> Ugh, I'm seriously considering relaxing and starting over as a long term transitioner.



How about braiding your hair up for a little while to get you over the hump? You'll out of the stage in no time.


----------



## LadyRaider

Watching Taren Guy's salon series. Good stuff. I understand she can be a mess, but those were good information. I wish I could request more from her.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Karmi Do a strand test to see how long it takes for your curl to loosen a bit. I actually cut random pieces of hair off to do a strand test before I knew you were actually supposed to do them on hair that's still attached to your head *chuckles*


----------



## Coilystep

Karmi said:


> Hmmm, good idea, something to think about. I love my curls but can't stand the awkward length.


  maybe hiding your hair for a while will help. Wait for it to grow some. Even if you texlax or relax your still be at the same awkward length.


----------



## KinksAndInk

whosthatcurl said:


> KinksAndInk *pats back* Well you know where you went wrong and you know how to fix it. Get cracking missy



I am lol. I didn't do my aphogee 2-step the other day cuz I couldn't find it but I found it right after I slathered my hair in product smh so I'm definitely doing it Monday when I get out of class. For now I'm going to give my hair a few doses of the keratin & green tea reconstructor


----------



## MzLady78

I wanna attempt a wash and go with this Wet Line Xtreme Gel, but what am I gonna do with it tomorrow if it looks like ish? I have to go work.


----------



## Tonto

Happy New Year beautiful ladies (and gents)!!!! Happiness, love, prosperity, lots of growth and money!


----------



## havilland

soooooooooooooooooooooooo tired of my friends complaining about their natural hair and how hard it is to manage!  they won't listen to anything i recommend.....insist on calling me "white" girl when they see my hair in person.....but yet won't take ANY OF MY ADVICE!

maybe your hair is an unmanageable bird's nest (yeah....i said it)  because you don't deep condition!  shampoo every day with sulfates!!! never trim your ends!!! never detangle your hair!!!! never sleep in a scarf or satin pillowcase!!! and never ever ever moisturize your hair!!!!


OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!  i will not spend another year listening to this ish!!!!  i just won't!  i'm not WHITE!  i take care of my hair.  period.

rant over.....happy new year y'all.  i am off to delete some contacts.....


----------



## MzLady78

MzLady78 said:


> I wanna attempt a wash and go with this Wet Line Xtreme Gel, but what am I gonna do with it tomorrow if it looks like ish? I have to go work.



So that was a failure of epic proportions. 

I have ZERO curl definition in the front so while the back looked ok, that part was hot a** mess. Up in a bun it goes.


----------



## Karmi

Thank you ladies for the encouragement! This stage is awful but I know I'll regret it if I relax/texlax. I do love my hair. 

Maybe I should hide my hair. DH hates braids, weaves and all the like but he's going to have to deal with it. Off to the crochet braids and hide your hair threads I go


----------



## yaya24

Inverting tonight-1/7/15 for 5 minutes each session. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## havilland

Karmi said:


> Thank you ladies for the encouragement! This stage is awful but I know I'll regret it if I relax/texlax. I do love my hair.  Maybe I should hide my hair. DH hates braids, weaves and all the like but he's going to have to deal with it. Off to the crochet braids and hide your hair threads I go



Hang in there Chica!  It gets better.  I promise it does. Your hair is lovely!


----------



## havilland

MzLady78 said:


> I wanna attempt a wash and go with this Wet Line Xtreme Gel, but what am I gonna do with it tomorrow if it looks like ish? I have to go work.



You could always Bun it up.


----------



## MzLady78

havilland said:


> You could always Bun it up.



That's exactly what ended up happening.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

A white man touched my hair last night. It is in cornrows. He's a coworker of dh and he told me he liked it, then asked how long i would keep it up. I thanked him and told him maybe 3 weeks, just depends on how much I work out. He was like of so you wash it like this? He made a massaging motions with his hand and net thing you know his hand was on my head. Awkward. If he was not a friendly person I'd have punched him.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*shocked face* As many of you know, I got my hair done the other day * chuckles* But what's so shocking to me is that I have virtually no shed hair...I've always had a bunch of hair coming out shedding / breakage and now I didn't have one shed hair. I even even let my 6yr old male offspring brush my hair and still nary a strand came out*cues praise break*. I think this fingers only (and I do mean fingers only, I don't even use a comb/brush on wash day)-tea rinse-multiple Co washes-supplements, etc., Regimen is working. Hallelujah *cues another praise break*<<What can I say, I like praise breaks lol


----------



## irisak

I just saw a ww in the grocery store with most struggling struggle pony I have ever seen on any woman. It was a fingernail long, her edges were gone, and she had like 10 clips in the back to hold it in place.and we think we have hair issues smh.

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## MzSwift

Karmi said:


> Hmmm, good idea, something to think about. I love my curls but can't stand the awkward length.



I PSd 95% of the time during the awkward stage to keep from cutting or relaxing. Maybe you could find a PS to get you through? It should only be for about 6 months  to a year.


----------



## spacetygrss

irisak said:


> I just saw a ww in the grocery store with most struggling struggle pony I have ever seen on any woman. It was a fingernail long, her edges were gone, and she had like 10 clips in the back to hold it in place.and we think we have hair issues smh.
> 
> Fighting auto correct everyday




This reminds me of this nurse at work who I gifted a bottle of Hairfinity to. White, straight-haired, blonde woman with the most broken off, terrible hair that I've ever seen. I was astounded when I first saw her hair!


----------



## spacetygrss

This cold, dry air is sucking the life out of my hair. I'm definitely planning to cowash again tonight.


----------



## veesweets

I have a box of semi-perm hair dye on my bathroom counter right now. But its black so now I'm like  I don't know if thats the color I want anymore... and I've never dyed my hair before

I'm just over this dusty brown color my hair is right now. It looks dry even when it isn't. Dark hair almost always has a healthier look to me


----------



## meka72

I had grand plans to try a midweek cowash. Fail.


----------



## ronie

I really should get my wash day going. It's been 2 weeks.


----------



## spacetygrss

Would it be weird to buy a dryer chair (i.e. like they have in salons) for my house?


----------



## MileHighDiva

spacetygrss said:


> Would it be weird to buy a dryer chair (i.e. like they have in salons) for my house?



No, I've been contemplating ordering one from LCL Beauty/SalonsRus.  spacetygrss where have you been looking?


----------



## Coilystep

spacetygrss said:


> Would it be weird to buy a dryer chair (i.e. like they have in salons) for my house?


  I don't think it's weird. But we are on a hair board. I would get one if I could figure out a spot for it, but I would want the steamer instead of the dryer.


----------



## spacetygrss

MileHighDiva said:


> No, I've been contemplating ordering one from LCL Beauty/SalonsRus.  @spacetygrss where have you been looking?



MileHighDiva:

I've only looked at SalonsRus and Buyritebeauty so far. 

I think that it would be so much more comfy to have a real dryer chair. Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## Karmi

MzSwift said:


> I PSd 95% of the time during the awkward stage to keep from cutting or relaxing. Maybe you could find a PS to get you through? It should only be for about 6 months  to a year.



Yeah, I'm definitely going to protective style. I've been contemplating relaxing for a month now and I'm almost ok with it. I know I'll miss my curls and regret though. Just have to figure out what protective style to do. Glad to see I'm not the only who thought up this crazy idea. 

Thanks!


----------



## KidneyBean86

I cowashed tonight and realized that I have officially grown out of my TWA or rather I have reached the awkward stage  I couldn't believe I had some actual hang time while I was in the shower.

When it dries though, I'll be right back to TWA.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Watching YouTube videos thinking some of these ladies could use a trim.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am so about to simplify my wash day routine this year, no matter what.


----------



## KinksAndInk

oneastrocurlie said:


> Watching YouTube videos thinking some of these ladies could use a trim.



I think the same thing a lot. And don't even get me started on the ones holding on to 5 raggedy strands of hair to claim waist length. Smh


----------



## KinksAndInk

Need to finish my stash list but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Studying for my test tomorrow.  It seems easy. I can admit,  a lot of the stuff I'm learning,  I learned on here!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lilmama1011 Shake a Leg (I will not say that B word. I'm speaking life). You will whip that test's hind parts! Yass for learning stuff on LHCF! I learned more than I ever did IRL on here.


----------



## ms.tatiana

My dandruff crazy I was picking it last night and man my scalp was burning after think to get a different shampoo. It's only my leave out too so my next weave I'll try to get a full head weave.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ms.tatiana That sounds painful. You have my empathy.


----------



## ms.tatiana

whosthatcurl said:


> ms.tatiana That sounds painful. You have my empathy.



Yeah I'm going to have bald spots at the top of my head cause I was just peeling and peeling. I used to it tho every year I have a bald spot to cover up.


----------



## Lilmama1011

whosthatcurl said:


> Lilmama1011 Shake a Leg (I will not say that B word. I'm speaking life). You will whip that test's hind parts! Yass for learning stuff on LHCF! I learned more than I ever did IRL on here.



whosthatcurl I passed! I got a 100%


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lilmama1011 Woooohooo! Congratulations darling, I told you you were going to kick that test's hind parts *cues praise break * <<lol, I couldn't help myself


----------



## Holla

I am very proud of myself today. *head nod*

I put back a bottle of conditioner on the shelf when I was at the store today. I am not buying any more conditioner until I cut my stash in half. 

#PJRehab


----------



## KinksAndInk

I don't know what I did to my neck but it hurts. Couldn't even shake and fluff my hair the way I needed to.


----------



## naija24

Moisture overload....describe what it looks like to me. 

I bought OGX coconut water shampoo and conditioner. I just washed my hair and my strands aren't falling out of my head but the few strands that naturally come out during shampooing are stretchy. Like really stretchy. Like I can pull it an inch apart before it snaps. My hair before washing it was normal. 

Should I be freaking out??


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

naija24 Sounds like you need a protein treatment asapily.


----------



## naija24

whosthatcurl said:


> naija24 Sounds like you need a protein treatment asapily.



I am broke until next Thursday. I have Paul Mitchell super skinny serum. Coconut oil. Cantu Shea butter.....that's it. Any of those help with protein?


----------



## naija24

Just used my super skinny balm and blew out my hair. It's much less stretchy than before which is a relief. But honestly my hair never felt so hydrated. I'm gonna buy aphogee keratin and green tea reconstructor tomorrow. That should help


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

^^^sounds like a plan.


----------



## naija24

My hair may not be as laid as when I pay someone to do it but wow. My hair is so thick and full. Idk what salons so that make your hair seem like it has 50% less volume. Yay DIY!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I cant wait until the end of the month. Im going to buy a kilo of rhassoul. Then all I need to do is stock up on Xtreme Wet line gel for when I'm not protective styling.

Regimen is super easy. Wash every 3 days, making sure I deep condition, sleep in bonnet. 

When protective styling, only go 6 to 8 weeks at a time, oil scalp, and or vinegar rinse daily.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Going back to a regimen of grease and water. Raiding the closet for a jar of royal crown or blue magic in the morning. Then it's biweekly washes, scalp greasing and some low manipulation styling. Wish I could rock 5 ponytails again lol. I miss my waist length hair. I hate that my mom even let me start "taking care of it" on my own. I f'd it all up


----------



## Harina

.............


----------



## veesweets

I'm at bed bath & beyond and they have jessicurl, mop top, Camille rose, Alikay naturals, Oyin, and KBB products amongst others. Nice!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm ready to wash my hair, but I wanna do it with my new hair products that are being shipped. Anybody else put off wash day because they want to use their new goodies?


----------



## Tonto

Life of a person with a long back... can I get already to the part where my hair caresses my waist? smh


----------



## spacetygrss

Gosh, I love BRB Chair Hair Tea!
I used it for the second time today. I was able to finger detangle with absolutely no issues and lost about 10 (yes, 10!) hairs in my entire wash session.
Yay for a product that actually does what it claims to do!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Can't decide what to do to my hair to get it ready for this hectic week ahead of me so I'm just going to take a nap. Really wish I had a wig to throw on. Well I did have one but I think it got thrown out when I was cleaning and packing up my house  Guess I'll be adding new wig to my "to buy" list.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I'm about to massage my scalp with Njoy's Hair Growth Oil. I will have more growth this year!


----------



## spacetygrss

That moment when your hair is so well-detangled that you can untwist your twists [starting from the roots] with one smooth motion.

I love my hair right now!


----------



## MzSwift

Back in mini braids for the past couple of weeks. I feel like I'm at home. Been straightening a lot this fall. It's time to PS a little more.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Everybody has sent shipping notifications except Vitacost and CurlMart. I also can't track my packages. Should I be worried?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Think I will start making my own yogurt in the future.


----------



## Cattypus1

veesweets said:


> I'm at bed bath & beyond and they have jessicurl, mop top, Camille rose, Alikay naturals, Oyin, and KBB products amongst others. Nice!


Really?  What state?  I haven't seen any of those in the KY BB&B.


----------



## veesweets

Cattypus1 said:


> Really?  What state?  I haven't seen any of those in the KY BB&B.



In DC

(The store in columbia heights for any DMV ladies interested)


----------



## missyrayne19

Was gonna wash my hair tonight but decided last minute I didn't want to spend half the night doing my hair. So I shall put it off for tomorrow. Netflix marathon instead tonight!


----------



## Lilmama1011

This weekend I'm going to have to  do a style that  is pulled back because we are doing facials and I'm not having that stuff all in my hair. It's crazy how your life really  dictates your hairstyle


----------



## Mmfood

havana twists on the brain.


----------



## Mmfood

Karmi said:


> I'm in the awkward stage now. My hair is out of the cute twa stage but too short to bun without breakage.
> Ugh, I'm seriously considering relaxing and starting over as a long term transitioner.



I know how you feel. Im at the same stage right now. I love my natural hair but i can imagine what people say about my appearance at this length so i just have fun with wigs and other styles that mask my true hair for now. Hang in there it will get better remember you went natural for a reason.


----------



## ckisland

I got my first post-BC compliment today!!!  She totally caught me off guard, but was very sweet. Asked me what I used on my hair because it looked so soft. I felt a little bad saying cocoa butter,  but it was true . I've been only using homemade mixes for the past week


----------



## krissyhair

veesweets said:


> In DC
> 
> (The store in columbia heights for any DMV ladies interested)



I ignore it every time someone in Chocolate City (DMV) says she saw some hair care or black makeup items at a store.


----------



## veesweets

krissyhair said:


> I ignore it every time someone in Chocolate City (DMV) says she saw some hair care or black makeup items at a store.



Oh really? Hah. Have they always had the good/better stuff? Guess that makes sense.


----------



## overtherainbow

My cousin and I were at the mall the other day, both in twistouts.  A lady stopped us and asked us how do we get our hair like that.  As we were explaining, I saw the hand reach out (it was like it was in slow motion ),  and fondle my cousins hair, then to mine.  She stopped when I made a face. I never had a complete stranger touch my hair before. I give family and very close friends a pass because it is usually a loving gesture, but strangers? Nope, unacceptable. 

I was also very insulted when she told me that "Only  educated black girls wear their hair natural!" Uh....so if I decided to relax tomorrow, then my three degrees won't matter and I would instantly appear ignorant? Get out of here!


----------



## Bibliophile

krissyhair said:


> I ignore it every time someone in Chocolate City (DMV) says she saw some hair care or black makeup items at a store.



I consider NYC, DMV, and ATL the “Mecca, Medina & Shangri La of natural hair". These areas always have the latest/geatest products & techniques.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Anaisin

overtherainbow said:


> My cousin and I were at the mall the other day, both in twistouts.  A lady stopped us and asked us how do we get our hair like that.  As we were explaining, I saw the hand reach out (it was like it was in slow motion ),  and fondle my cousins hair, then to mine.  She stopped when I made a face. I never had a complete stranger touch my hair before. I give family and very close friends a pass because it is usually a loving gesture, but strangers? Nope, unacceptable.
> 
> I was also very insulted when she told me that "Only  educated black girls wear their hair natural!" Uh....so if I decided to relax tomorrow, then my three degrees won't matter and I would instantly appear ignorant? Get out of here!



She is ignorant & I can't believe she touched your hair.



But anyway I'm thinking about braiding my hair today


----------



## KinksAndInk

overtherainbow said:


> My cousin and I were at the mall the other day, both in twistouts.  A lady stopped us and asked us how do we get our hair like that.  As we were explaining, I saw the hand reach out (it was like it was in slow motion ),  and fondle my cousins hair, then to mine.  She stopped when I made a face. I never had a complete stranger touch my hair before. I give family and very close friends a pass because it is usually a loving gesture, but strangers? Nope, unacceptable.  I was also very insulted when she told me that "Only  educated black girls wear their hair natural!" Uh....so if I decided to relax tomorrow, then my three degrees won't matter and I would instantly appear ignorant? Get out of here!



Oh hellllllll no. I would've thumped her right in the middle of her forehead. Don't touch me. Then I would've thumped her for that stupid comment. Smh I swear people in 2015 are going to start losing fingers. Don't. Touch. My. Hair.


----------



## spellinto

Said I would post pictures earlier but my trip to the barber's got postponed...

Anyway, here's my new look


----------



## spellinto

Said I would post pictures earlier but my trip to the barber's got postponed...

Anyway, here's my new look


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

You are cute as a button! I love close cuts on pretty faces.


----------



## soulglo

My hair has felt a lot better since abandoning braid extension hair  marley and kakelon.
The downside is that I feel limited in my styling and capabilities as a 4b-4c natural my hair is still not quite ponytail ready


----------



## spellinto

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> You are cute as a button! I love close cuts on pretty faces.



Aww, thank you so much!


----------



## meka72

I love my Moma, I really do. But if she calls me one more time asking me how to/when to/where to about hair products AFTER I done told her 50-11 times, I'm going to scream! I've started putting instructions in emails for her to refer back to but nope that's too much for Moma. 

On the upside, her hair has definitely improved. Thanks IDareT'sHair for your help in getting Moma together. You better hope she doesn't start coming on LHCF because you might be in trouble. Lol.


----------



## claud-uk

veesweets said:


> I have a box of semi-perm hair dye on my bathroom counter right now. But its black so now I'm like  I don't know if thats the color I want anymore... and I've never dyed my hair before
> 
> I'm just over this dusty brown color my hair is right now. It looks dry even when it isn't. Dark hair almost always has a healthier look to me



veesweets - my hair is black (ish) and stays dusty looking no matter how moisturized and oiled it is. Is that brown your natural colour? Is your hair actually dry or does it just _look_ dry? If it just looks dry but actually isn't dry,  maybe buy a shine serum or get a clear cellophane gloss or sth.  Dyeing your hair might solve the aesthetic issue but could then cause a whole host of others: affecting your porosity,  cause breakage etc. Just hoping to make you stop and think for a second is all.


----------



## veesweets

claud-uk said:


> veesweets - my hair is black (ish) and stays dusty looking no matter how moisturized and oiled it is. Is that brown your natural colour? Is your hair actually dry or does it just _look_ dry? If it just looks dry but actually isn't dry,  maybe buy a shine serum or get a clear cellophane gloss or sth.  Dyeing your hair might solve the aesthetic issue but could then cause a whole host of others: affecting your porosity,  cause breakage etc. Just hoping to make you stop and think for a second is all.




It looks dry even when it isn't erplexed I did think about doing a clear rinse instead but I need to do more research on that. My hair has always been this color so I think I also just want a change. 

I'm going to purchase some marley hair or a wig this week. I need to pause and think about all of this like you said.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72

I would love for Mama to Join! (She's already an Honorary member)


----------



## meka72

IDareT'sHair said:


> meka72  I would love for Mama to Join! (She's already an Honorary member)



Ummhmm. You just wait until she busts into the U1B1 thread talking about: "howdy! I have a question!" and the answer to the question was in the prior post. Lol.


----------



## spacetygrss

I went to get my brows threaded today. My threader (who's a licensed cosmetologist) is from Nepal and has MBL-WL thick, shiny hair and all of her hair clients leave her chair looking fabulous. Anyhow, I was sitting in the chair and noticed bottles of Amla, Shikakai, etc on her work station. Apparently, she is big on Ayurvedic practices. It makes me even more excited to incorporate more Ayurvedic practices into my regimen.
Oh, and as usual, my brows look fabulous. LOL.


----------



## spacetygrss

I hate mixing things with a passion (unless it's food), BUT I just found my [mostly unused] stash of Ayurvedic powders under my sink. I've got unopened Brahmi, Amla, Shikakai, Bhiringiraj, Cassia and Henna powders from when I went on an Ayurvedic powder buying spree last year. I'm going to use them at least until they're gone (I'm typically a fan of buying products with the powders already mixed or infused into them).
Off to go look up some recipes.


----------



## sherrimberri

I'm losing my edges and I don't know why


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think I'm done with the twist outs when I have new growth.  I know the point of it is to blend it with the relaxed hair, but I lose more hair, it's not a lot, but when I wear pulled back straight styles I lose more than half of the little bit I do lose when in curly styles. Last week I wore a protective style with just four big flat twist in the front and the back smoothed back into a ponytail so tucked under by using the big black perm rod and just pinning the ends and all I did was moisturize and seal regularly with my creamy leave in and grape seed oil without taking out the twists and took the ponytail  out and just pinned it back. It was easy to detangle and I barely lost hair. I was shocked. That was only a week ago. And this week my new growth was extra puffy just because it wasn't tied back and my parts I put is disappearing  and I'm only 5 weeks about to be 6 weeks this Wednesday! I also had a knot and had to cut that out. I'm  done, well unless the straight thing doesn't work either.


----------



## Lilmama1011

sherrimberri said:


> I'm losing my edges and I don't know why



sherrimberri do you wear ponytails all the time, are your hormones ok, does thinning hair run in your family, is it products that your are using that is causing you to shed more in the hairline,  did you start taking medications?  Do you constantly  brush your edges?


----------



## PerFicMsFit

Hmm... Interesting...  http://instagram.com/cwk_girls


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Frequent washing helps my hair grow quick, yet it always looks short due to shrinkage. I love my curly hair, I just wish it could all hang to the bottom of my chin. I feel I look better with longer hair.

Wearing weave retains my length quick as well but my scalp suffers and the length of my hair as well. I wonder what a happy medium could be? Curly weave with a leave out?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shawnyblazes said:


> Frequent washing helps my hair grow quick, yet it always looks short due to shrinkage. I love my curly hair, I just wish it could all hang to the bottom of my chin. I feel I look better with longer hair.
> 
> Wearing weave retains my length quick as well but my scalp suffers and the length of my hair as well. I wonder what a happy medium could be? Curly weave with a leave out?



I'm convinced my hair is just going to grow out and not down....like ever. Unless it's in a twist out. But just on it's own


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm convinced my hair is just going to grow out and not down....like ever. Unless it's in a twist out. But just on it's own



oneastrocurlie , yup. That's how my hair is. Even when it's slightly blown out, I have a halo. It's bigger at the top and smaller at the bottom even though the bottom layer is longer than the top. 

Pictures are my best friend because I'd have given up a long time ago by just looking in the mirror.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I finally realized that it is going to take many years before I can make it to BSL.

The shrinkage is amazing.


----------



## WYSIWYG

Being natural taxes my OCD tendencies to the max! 

I can never twist or braid or set my hair without one evil coil of hair being left out, or a piece of hair from one section sneaking into the neighboring section. Just once I'd like to finish my hair without having to redo anything!


----------



## krissyhair

Since it's winter time and the weather is low humidity, I'm going to enjoy my hair in more heat styles. The two I'm going for are curlformers and flexi rods.


----------



## toaster

Washed my hair and I don't have any visible heat damage! I guess the its a 10 keratin leave in worked, because that's all I had in my hair while he was blow drying. He did use some sort of spritz before flat ironing, but I didn't ask what it was. 

My hair stayed stick straight for 7 days so I'm pleased.


----------



## sweetpea7

Sorry but I love wash day. Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle melts these tangles away and smells yummy!

I thought SM curl enhancing smoothie was a super thick unspectacular cream realized my hair just didn't like the loc method.


----------



## kupenda

Thinking abt straightening. I've got that itch. But my current stylist always gives me heat damage :/


----------



## FollicleFanatic

I need a SM sale in my life..


----------



## KinksAndInk

FollicleFanatic said:


> I need a SM sale in my life..



Me too. I'm out of regular shampoo.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I could have been rinsed this conditioner out 3 hrs ago, still sitting here. About to do something real quick.  It will still be wet tomorrow


----------



## Holla

naija24 said:


> I am broke until next Thursday. I have Paul Mitchell super skinny serum. Coconut oil. Cantu Shea butter.....that's it. Any of those help with protein?



You could try more natural protein options like mayo or unflavored gelatin* next time you need a cheap but quick protein.  

*(You melt the gelatin in warm water, mix with conditioner and add to your hair) 




veesweets said:


> I'm at bed bath & beyond and they have jessicurl, mop top, Camille rose, Alikay naturals, Oyin, and KBB products amongst others. Nice!



Amen!!!!! I can use all those  expired BBB coupons to get cheap(er) hair care products! 


....after I cut my stash in half.


----------



## girlonfire

I need to wash my hurr so bad it's awful. I think I'm gonna do some china bumps/bantu knots. I haven't done those in so long since I've been focusing on setting (on a challenge). Gave my hair a well needed trim and I'll wash it tomorrow morning.


----------



## meka72

I don't know which part of my wash day gave me unbelievably soft and quasi-silky hair but it will be on repeat (except the henna gloss) next weekend.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I did the same style I did two weeks . The 4 twists and the back tucked in.  I was on one twist for like 15 minutes because it wasn't looking right. I hope my edges don't look too funny. I know the eco  styler gel defines my new growth  but with it twisted it, the edges look super waved and my other part straight which makes it look like legs coming out from the sides :shudders:Idk how else to describe it


----------



## SweetlyCurly

I organized my stash last night. I got rid of some products. If I hadn't used in two years or so I don't think I was going to use so in the trash it went (mainly Soultanicals stuff). Now I know what I have and will work through it during the year. I'm good on products for this year....except for gels. However, I have quite a few curling creams now so I may not need to buy gels for a while either.


----------



## missjones

I'm thinking of doing box braids so I won't have to worry about my hair for a while.


----------



## OhTall1

I've been hiding my hair under crochet braids for the past two years, so I was super nervous to come in to work today with my natural wash and go for the first time.  Funny thing is, no one really noticed!   Everyone thought I just did a new install with darker hair and cut it shorter.


----------



## divachyk

SweetlyCurly said:


> I organized my stash last night. I got rid of some products. If I hadn't used in two years or so I don't think I was going to use so in the trash it went (mainly Soultanicals stuff). Now I know what I have and will work through it during the year. I'm good on products for this year....except for gels. However, I have quite a few curling creams now so I may not need to buy gels for a while either.



SweetlyCurly, that's an excellent idea...2 yrs is a good timeframe. I think I will borrow this idea.


----------



## Coilystep

LaChaBla said:


> I've been hiding my hair under crochet braids for the past two years, so I was super nervous to come in to work today with my natural wash and go for the first time.  Funny thing is, no one really noticed!   Everyone thought I just did a new install with darker hair and cut it shorter.


  Now you just need to come over to the fall wash n go challenge and show off whatcha got .


----------



## lovely_locks

My hair is breaking so bad this winter. No more heat for the winter!  Unless I have a special event.


----------



## DarkJoy

Yay. Another castor oil product im not allergic to!


----------



## Lilmama1011

lovely_locks said:


> My hair is breaking so bad this winter. No more heat for the winter!  Unless I have a special event.



You need to leave it alone for a while


----------



## Evolving78

I really need to stop going off of track with what works!


----------



## **SaSSy**

I love being a blond. I've been natural for almost 5 years, and its the best risk, and fun I could have/take with my hair. My hair is still very healthy, and strong despite the hair color. I've been blond since September, and continue  to enjoy being natural and blond more and more everyday. I keep my hair stretched which helps with retention.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I will be cutting my hair this week! I'm so excited I found my old hair dresser ahhhhh I'm so excited


----------



## spellinto

**SaSSy** said:


> I love being a blond. I've been natural for almost 5 years, and its the best risk, and fun I could have/take with my hair. My hair is still very healthy, and strong despite the hair color. I've been blond since September, and continue  to enjoy being natural and blond more and more everyday. I keep my hair stretched which helps with retention.



Is that your hair in your photo? Gorgeous!


----------



## spellinto

PerFicMsFit said:


> Hmm... Interesting...  http://instagram.com/cwk_girls



This could be REVOLUTIONARY


----------



## lana

I'm staring at a bottle of ION BKT and I just might use it. It was $18 at Sally's and I bought it on the spur of the moment. I'm seriously thinking of trying one section of my hair and waiting to see if there is any breakage. I need something to tame the frizz through the Spring and Summer and I just don't want to wait til the heat kicks in and get desperate and relax. I'm natural at the moment....but I usually break down and texlax (and I STILL get frizz when straightened). 

I'm tempted to try something new, BUT my hair is as long and healthy as it's ever been (minus an inch or two). Should I change the script now? Should I stick it out natural? 

I'm also doing a demi-permanent on my grays. I'm too young for gray. Someone stop me if I'm headed toward breakage city. Send me an lana and I'll check back in! Thanks!


----------



## spacetygrss

I just received my TerraVeda Organix package in the mail. It was JUST ordered and shipped! I like this company already!


----------



## **SaSSy**

spellinto said:


> Is that your hair in your photo? Gorgeous!



Thank you! Yes, that is all my hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lol........


----------



## KinksAndInk

I've been feeling so lazy when it comes to my hair. I'm leaving in this 2 two strand flat twists until Wednesday. Rocking my beanie until then. Sadly have to take it off for lab at school. But the twists might stay lol. It's definitely time for a protective style.


----------



## Tonto

Moisturizing and sealing every other night. With this weather, there is no choice (-11f this morning -_-‘ )


----------



## ang3lface816

I broke down and texlaxed in July, After 2.5 Years as natural. I like the ease of wash n go's, but I can no longer wear twistouts. It looks thin. My hair is sort of fine, so texlaxing may not have been the best idea. I'm constantly worried about breakage,  I've really been slacking.


----------



## sweetpea7

That one lone finger coil in the midst of twists. Sigh I can't stop touching it


----------



## spacetygrss

I trimmed 1/4 inch off my ends last night and my hair feels so much better!


----------



## sexypebbly

So upset. Tried to do a flexirod set and it was an epic fail. Hair didnt fully dry. Didnt know it was gonna take forever and a day to dry. Back to the drawing board


----------



## Coilystep

sexypebbly said:


> So upset. Tried to do a flexirod set and it was an epic fail. Hair didnt fully dry. Didnt know it was gonna take forever and a day to dry. Back to the drawing board


  I have not tried since I've been natural, but while I transitioned I tried flexirods. I could never get my hair to dry with them either. I would use them only on dried hair and they would work fine. I would use my curlformers on wet hair and I could air dry my hair over night with no issues.


----------



## Holla

I am thinking about sewing those dollar tree satin caps into my winter hats. Buying satin lined caps cost more than I want to pay and this seems like a cheaper alternative without adding to my stash. I wore a satin cap under my hat today and it did what I needed it to do for the hour my hair was covered from the cold.


----------



## GGsKin

I finally stitched an elastic strap to my wig. This thing fits so much better already. I've still got to sort out the back by stitching elastic all the way round, but this'll do nicely. I can finally lay off the bobby pins. These have a negative reaction with my scalp.


----------



## overtherainbow

Holla said:


> I am thinking about sewing those dollar tree satin caps into my winter hats. Buying satin lined caps cost more than I want to pay and this seems like a cheaper alternative without adding to my stash. I wore a satin cap under my hat today and it did what I needed it to do for the hour my hair was covered from the cold.



I did this one winter and never looked back.  I used my cheap  bonnets and whipped stitched the elastic band to the brim of my beanies and tams inside out, so that the inside is completely seamless.


----------



## GettingKinky

At the end of the day at work today they announced that tomorrow we're taking head shots for our company badges. I was going to wash my hair before work tomorrow and wear a damp bun. Now I have to put off wash day so my hair can be semi-cute for the pictures. Sigh...   

Wednesday mornings are really the best day for me for my mid-week wash. Every other day my workout takes so long that if I wash after I will be so late, but I guess I'll be late on Thursday.


----------



## Beany

I've been working so much these last few weeks and I've been neglecting my hair. My coworkers haven't seen my hair in over a month (I've been wearing tams and beanies with no shame). This weekend, if I have the energy, I'm gonna really pamper my hair. IF I have the energy for all of that. I just wanna sleep for like 24 hours straight.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y'all *sigh* I just co-washed my hair (some of my goodies came in, yay!). But my excitement is tempered by how my hair now looks when it's wet. It looks like it's plastered to my head. It looks really disgusting to me now. The stylist burned my hair straight (she did use a heat protectant though). I've been completely humbled. Now I know next time to tell her to cut the heat down and not get it bone-straight. Only thing left is to nurture it back to life. Oh and I forgot the massive amounts of shedding I'm getting now. I almost want to cry. Can't believe how emotional I'm getting about pieces of keratin protruding from my scalp. It's not just hair anymore.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

^ Aww {hugs} it's not crazy to be upset about that, your hair is an extension of you. It sounds like you've identified the problem, so now you just have to get back on the right track. Good luck!


----------



## Spongebob

I'm really resenting my hair and want to cut it off to earlength. I've painfully looked after it for nearly 6 years and now that it's TBL I am just resentful of it. Never enjoyed it, and the care of it was painstaking. The only thing preventing me from cutting it right this second is the 6 years that went into it. I'm off for the afternoon and evening and see if some hair pampering will help but I'm just craving earlength hair


----------



## sweetpea7

Loving these 2 strand twists I've had in since Monday. No manipulation or maintenance. 

Cant wait until my Sally's order arrives. EBW co wash and Ion hard water shampoo I hope will save my hairs life


----------



## GettingKinky

Spongebob don't do anything hasty. 6 years is a lot of work. On the other hand if you don't enjoy it at all....Why did you keep growing it if you never enjoyed it?


----------



## atlien11

....waiting on the fedex guy/girl....*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

FollicleFanatic Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Spongebob OK let's trade places. Shiiiid I'd be swanging that length all over the place!

Let's not be hasty now. Then you'll really be upset. How about a wig or wig for something a little different? Treat yoself lol. If after wearing one of those you're still of the same mind do what would please you. 

Everyone doesn't want or have to have long hair. It's a new year, what's the point in having all that hair if you can't enjoy it?


----------



## havilland

Spongebob said:


> I'm really resenting my hair and want to cut it off to earlength. I've painfully looked after it for nearly 6 years and now that it's TBL I am just resentful of it. Never enjoyed it, and the care of it was painstaking. The only thing preventing me from cutting it right this second is the 6 years that went into it. I'm off for the afternoon and evening and see if some hair pampering will help but I'm just craving earlength hair



What would help u enjoy your hair right now without cutting it? Whatever that is, do it.  

Flat iron

Go to salon 

Get some highlights

Bleach it

Whatever it is, do it. Dye it blue!  Since u want it short anyway, u don't have to worry about a setback. If your new thang fails, cut it. 

Go enjoy your hair, girl. Life is short!


----------



## PlainJane

I have had a headache all day from sleeping in Bantu knots last night smh. I need another way to stretch my hair. Does anyone blow dry their hair on cool to stretch it? Successfully?


----------



## rileypak

PlainJane said:


> I have had a headache all day from sleeping in Bantu knots last night smh. I need another way to stretch my hair. Does anyone blow dry their hair on cool to stretch it? Successfully?



PlainJane I do it every wash day since I'm transitioning [and still have a lot of relaxed ends left at the front and top of my head]. The back of my head is pretty much all natural and I can get it fairly stretched. My roots [for the most part] end up mostly straight with some crinkles left but nothing curled/coiled too tightly.


----------



## mzpurp

Only had this sew-in for almost 3 weeks, and I miss my hair. I'm trying to keep it in at least 8 months! I need to get it together!


----------



## DarkJoy

PlainJane said:


> I have had a headache all day from sleeping in Bantu knots last night smh. I need another way to stretch my hair. Does anyone blow dry their hair on cool to stretch it? Successfully?



Yea but even at my miniscule sl it takes forever.


----------



## PlainJane

rileypak said:


> PlainJane I do it every wash day since I'm transitioning [and still have a lot of relaxed ends left at the front and top of my head]. The back of my head is pretty much all natural and I can get it fairly stretched. My roots [for the most part] end up mostly straight with some crinkles left but nothing curled/coiled too tightly.



That sounds like my hair. How long does it usually take you? What's your method/process?


----------



## PlainJane

DarkJoy said:


> Yea but even at my miniscule sl it takes forever.



 that's what I'm afraid of


----------



## Prettymetty

If I could hit fast forward on this hair journey I would skip to Mbl or Waist length. #impatientlywaiting


----------



## KinksAndInk

I am seriously about to hide my hair for the rest of the year. I'm on a length retention mission. Changing styles every 6-8 weeks with a 1 week break in between each session. During this week off I'll wear my hair out for 3 days then a bun or halo twist for the rest of the week until I wash and hide it again.


----------



## havilland

PlainJane said:


> I have had a headache all day from sleeping in Bantu knots last night smh. I need another way to stretch my hair. Does anyone blow dry their hair on cool to stretch it? Successfully?



I have blow dried on cool. It works great.  Just use small sections.  It takes longer but not that much longer.  It's worth the effort.


----------



## imaginary

PlainJane said:


> I have had a headache all day from sleeping in Bantu knots last night smh. I need another way to stretch my hair. Does anyone blow dry their hair on cool to stretch it? Successfully?



I do this everytime I wash, I just can't relax with a damp head. It takes me a little over a half hour to do using the tension method (I'm shoulder length btw). I either use my hands or a wooden paddle brush. It's faster with just my hands but I get more stretch with the brush.


----------



## atlien11

Watched my SO get his drill out yesterday and put my professional salon dryer and steamer together...sexiest thing i ever saw 

Side note: I had to call fed ex and cuss them for saying they "supposedly" came by to deliver the dryer and no one was home. I was at home ALL DAY! Made them call the driver ON.HIS.CELL, and made him come back to deliver my ish. Aint nobody got time for that!


----------



## spacetygrss

If someone had said that I'd be washing my hair with mud a few years ago I would have giving them a hard side-eye....... I'm currently letting my mud wash do it's thing. LOL.


----------



## Rocky91

anyone have a good recommendation for a good straightening shampoo and conditioner set? I'm about to get a kinky straight weave and I want something to make the straightening process easier. I need a shampoo/conditioner set that has really good smoothing properties.


----------



## rileypak

PlainJane said:


> That sounds like my hair. How long does it usually take you? What's your method/process?



I'm bad at blow drying so it takes me 1.5-2 hours to get to 80-90% dry. If I was more skilled at blow drying [plus not watching TV when I do it] I'd be much faster.
I basically follow Jeni from Just Grow Already's method.


----------



## SlimPickinz

rileypak said:


> I'm bad at blow drying so it takes me 1.5-2 hours to get to 80-90% dry. If I was more skilled at blow drying [plus not watching TV when I do it] I'd be much faster. I basically follow Jeni from Just Grow Already's method.


That's a very long time to blow dry. Your arms don't get tired?


----------



## LadyRaider

Rocky91 said:


> anyone have a good recommendation for a good straightening shampoo and conditioner set? I'm about to get a kinky straight weave and I want something to make the straightening process easier. I need a shampoo/conditioner set that has really good smoothing properties.


Rocky91
I haven't used the shampoos much. But I have had really good luck with Suave Keratin Smooth and the Big Sexy Hair Smoothing conditioner.


----------



## spellinto

Spongebob said:


> I'm really resenting my hair and want to cut it off to earlength. I've painfully looked after it for nearly 6 years and now that it's TBL I am just resentful of it. Never enjoyed it, and the care of it was painstaking. The only thing preventing me from cutting it right this second is the 6 years that went into it. I'm off for the afternoon and evening and see if some hair pampering will help but I'm just craving earlength hair



This is exactly how I felt before I cut mine!  I've been on my HJ as long as you have (5-6 years) and even though I had HL hair I hated that I had to spend so much time (and MONEY!) caring for it without ever really enjoying it.  Like you, I was hesitant to give up YEARS of work by cutting it all off.  Give yourself some time to cool down, but if you REALLY want to cut it, go for it!  I chopped mine into a fade (even shorter than ear length!) and it has been a liberating experience


----------



## KinksAndInk

Decided to do Marley twists next week. Haven't decided what day. So for now I'm about to moisturize, seal and put my hair into some chunky braids to stretch it for a bun that I plan on wearing for the next few days.


----------



## PJaye

I just used the old version of Elasta QP shampoo and it was absolutely heavenly - my hair felt like silk.  Why did they have to change the formula!!!


----------



## Amarilles

I did fingercurls tonight with just water and I really think I like.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

KinksAndInk said:


> Decided to do Marley twists next week. Haven't decided what day. So for now I'm about to moisturize, seal and put my hair into some chunky braids to stretch it for a bun that I plan on wearing for the next few days.



I'm doing some this weekend


----------



## Mortons

Braid outs are really helping keep my hair heathy and retain length


----------



## Napp

Im going to try wigging it for a year or so because i am sick of my hair not looking on point at all times!


----------



## rileypak

SlimPickinz said:


> That's a very long time to blow dry. Your arms don't get tired?



Nope. I tend to position myself on the couch while I'm drying in ways that allow my arms to rest on stuff minimizing the tiredness.
If I just stood/sat in the bathroom I'd get it done much faster. TV watching adds a great amount to that time.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Ladies who use the As I Am leave-in conditioner:

Have any of you noticed your hair getting lighter? My ends especially are getting lighter(I tried lightening the tips of my hair with honey last year, so they were already slightly lighter than the rest of my hair). I know the leave-in has lemon extract in it...do y'all think it could be what is causing the color change?


----------



## lovelycurls

Had my crochet braids done today, Not Really liking the Cuban hair used, will try to perm rod set tomorrow, hope it looks better!


----------



## lovelycurls

KinksAndInk said:


> I am seriously about to hide my hair for the rest of the year. I'm on a length retention mission. Changing styles every 6-8 weeks with a 1 week break in between each session. During this week off I'll wear my hair out for 3 days then a bun or halo twist for the rest of the week until I wash and hide it again.


My 2015 hair plan! Crochet braids will be my go to protective style!


----------



## KinksAndInk

With a little more practice I'll be able to 2 strand flat twist with Marley hair. Got a few style ideas if I can perfect this technique.


----------



## KinksAndInk

lovelycurls said:


> My 2015 hair plan! Crochet braids will be my go to protective style!



My last set of crochet braids took me 3 days to finish and I only kept them in for a week. I want to try them again with a different type of hair.


----------



## biznesswmn

Can bantu knots be a PS?

I wore my bantu knots outside and got calld out by a caribbean cab driver.  I had no idea what was going on. When i walkd past him going into a store, i hear him say 'tiny bump dem' really loud, as if he was sayg it to someone far away. Honestly i thought he was tryg to say my butt was little LOL
When i came out of the store he said it again, just as loud as the first time. Im like WTF, turng around to look at my own ***...is somthg on my pants? Why is he dissg my butt?

This stayd on my mind enuf that i had to ask my jamaican buddy what he was talkg abt and she told me he said 'chiney bump dem' which is what bantus r calld there.  She said he prob thought it was funny that i came out like that bcuz women usually reserve that look for indoors.  It was hilarious!
Who knew? I thought it was ok that i didnt feel like openg them right away aftr my hair dried


----------



## Lilmama1011

biznesswmn said:


> Can bantu knots be a PS?
> 
> I wore my bantu knots outside and got calld out by a caribbean cab driver.  I had no idea what was going on. When i walkd past him going into a store, i hear him say 'tiny bump dem' really loud, as if he was sayg it to someone far away. Honestly i thought he was tryg to say my butt was little LOL
> When i came out of the store he said it again, just as loud as the first time. Im like WTF, turng around to look at my own ***...is somthg on my pants? Why is he dissg my butt?
> 
> This stayd on my mind enuf that i had to ask my jamaican buddy what he was talkg abt and she told me he said 'chiney bump dem' which is what bantus r calld there.  She said he prob thought it was funny that i came out like that bcuz women usually reserve that look for indoors.  It was hilarious!
> Who knew? I thought it was ok that i didnt feel like openg them right away aftr my hair dried



I have seen some women rock them and looks fine. I guess it just depends on your head size and face


----------



## whiteoleander91

maaaaaaaan how are you going to have thirty seconds of pouting and slow mo and eye fluttering and other shenanigans before you even get to the poinnnttt

how are you going to ramble for 2 whole mins before actually getting to the point of the vidddeeooo

how are you going to have a min long music video featuring you as your introooooooo like whyyy and then you nevvverrr get to the point

how is your video 7 mins long but you only talk about the video topic for twooo of those minutttttessss

dis supposed to be bout hurrrrrr why do I feel like I'm watching an ANTM audition tapeee


whyyyy is there soooo muchhhh extraaaaaaaa like for whyyy


----------



## sweetpea7

I have about 7 bobby pins on one side of my head and 3 on the other trying to hold the front of my "bunny tail" in. The struggle is real.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Has any one had a oxygen scalp treatment???

did you see any improvements?


----------



## krissyhair

I shed so freaking much. For the past few days I've been cleaning out a very neglected, very dusty storage closet. Today I noticed my hair blowing with the dust bunnies on the floor like tumbleweeds. DNA just everywhere.


----------



## overtherainbow

Been trying to ring in the new year with protective styling. Took my twists down for wash day and my hair decided today would be a good  hair day.  Why are my best hair days ALWAYS wash day? And when I have a big event or just want to look cute, it acts up.


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=338599]overtherainbow[/USER];20983653 said:
			
		

> Been trying to ring in the new year with protective styling. Took my twists down for wash day and my hair decided today would be a good  hair day.  Why are my best hair days ALWAYS wash day? And when I have a big event or just want to look cute, it acts up.



It's like when men get their hair cut a few days to a week before a big event to get a hair cut instead of the day of, just in case lol.


----------



## Sosa

biznesswmn said:


> Can bantu knots be a PS?
> 
> I wore my bantu knots outside and got calld out by a caribbean cab driver.  I had no idea what was going on. When i walkd past him going into a store, i hear him say 'tiny bump dem' really loud, as if he was sayg it to someone far away. Honestly i thought he was tryg to say my butt was little LOL
> When i came out of the store he said it again, just as loud as the first time. Im like WTF, turng around to look at my own ***...is somthg on my pants? Why is he dissg my butt?
> 
> This stayd on my mind enuf that i had to ask my jamaican buddy what he was talkg abt and she told me he said 'chiney bump dem' which is what bantus r calld there.  She said he prob thought it was funny that i came out like that bcuz women usually reserve that look for indoors.  It was hilarious!
> Who knew? I thought it was ok that i didnt feel like openg them right away aftr my hair dried



I love chiney bumps/bantu knots. Nothing stretches my hair better, after washing my 4a/b natural hair or keeping my roots straight after a flat iron.


----------



## Holla

Instagram is everything to me right now!  I thank GOD I jumped on there and started looking around. I found a braidout style that I can work with, doesn't leave my hair looking crazy, and is quick for me to do.  I just have to figure out how to keep my hair out of my face now that I will be wearing it down more often. 

~
My hair is so soft that I keep touching it. Knowledge is power and comforting. I remember when my mom bought the No More Tears stuff for me as a kid. I was SURE it was the answer to my prayers - the HG - the solution to my knots and tangles. I was so disappointed.  Sprayed that watery stuff on and my hair was still hard to detangle.  Now, with the knowledge that i have about my hair, I feel so good.


----------



## Holla

biznesswmn said:


> Can bantu knots be a PS?
> 
> I wore my bantu knots outside and got calld out by a caribbean cab driver. I had no idea what was going on. When i walkd past him going into a store, i hear him say 'tiny bump dem' really loud, as if he was sayg it to someone far away. Honestly i thought he was tryg to say my butt was little LOL
> When i came out of the store he said it again, just as loud as the first time. Im like WTF, turng around to look at my own ***...is somthg on my pants? Why is he dissg my butt?
> 
> This stayd on my mind enuf that i had to ask my jamaican buddy what he was talkg abt and she told me he said 'chiney bump dem' which is what bantus r calld there. She said he prob thought it was funny that i came out like that bcuz women usually reserve that look for indoors. It was hilarious!
> Who knew? I thought it was ok that i didnt feel like openg them right away aftr my hair dried


 
It's cultural.  A lot of Jamaican women know about chiney bumps but they don't wear it as a style. Much like doobies/wraps here where some folks would not wear that as a style. Given that you are not in Jamaica, I think you'd be fine here.


----------



## havilland

I miss my straight hair.  I'm not feeling the wet curls in this cold arse weather.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Has any one had a oxygen scalp treatment???
> 
> did you see any improvements?



Nope, sounds amazing though


----------



## GettingKinky

I love my hair the day after wash day.


----------



## brownb83

Can't wait until summer. I had to cut some bad ends and I miss my length.

For the first time I'm considering a wig. I'm just conserned about working out in it.


----------



## movingforward

I think I want to revert back to natural.  

I change my mind so often.


----------



## meka72

I inventoried my hair stash. Umm...yeah. I will only be replacing holy grail items in 2015.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm proud of myself. I washed, dc'ed and cleaned my marley hair for my twists. I started at 3 and now its 4am but still lol


----------



## KinksAndInk

I don't feel like doing my hair. I don't feel like getting out of bed. Wish I could just work from home and sit here with my bonnet on all day. Would be so nice if I could wear a bonnet and beanie to work. But I can't so I must bun it or something


----------



## spacetygrss

I love my hair. She gets on my nerves sometimes, but all love ones do from time-to-time.

I love my friend (talking about a person now). However, it makes me sad that she has such a poor opinion of natural hair that isn't loose in texture. She's also 100% dependent on hair dressers and is convinced that all of her hair problems are due to one hair dresser that she had, who incidently, actually doesn't sound too bad (she started having lots of breakage and shedding without any change in her hair care practices, so she wouldn't relax my friends hair until they pinpointed the issue and she saw a dermatologist). Anyhow, she's now in a weave and wants to wear it for a year to grow a new head of hair so that she can relax it again. However, she's not caring for her hair AT ALL between visits to the [new] hairstylist.  I keep telling her that she needs to keep her hair clean and moisturized or she's asking for trouble. Sigh. Some people have to learn the hard way I guess.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This is why online shopping grieves me. I ordered a scarf from Pretty Anntoinet on the 1st. Last tracking information is from the 4th. It got lost in New Jersey (or it found a new home). The 2nd package was "undeliverable". I still have to get my CurlKit(ships on the 10th) and my APB (ships on the 15th). Gigantic *sigh*


----------



## Blairx0

whosthatcurl said:


> This is why online shopping grieves me. I ordered a scarf from Pretty Anntoinet on the 1st. Last tracking information is from the 4th. It got lost in New Jersey (or it found a new home). The 2nd package was "undeliverable". I still have to get my CurlKit(ships on the 10th) and my APB (ships on the 15th). Gigantic *sigh*



Sorry to hear yoyr shipping woes. Everything falls off the back of a truck in jersey


----------



## spacetygrss

It annoys me that my right side grows slower than my left side. It's not breakage. It has literally always grown that way. Really annoying.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Thanks Blairx0 It got stuck at Kearny, NJ and after doing some Googling I found that I need to call the Office of Consumer Affairs for my Zip Code. I should hopefully know something in 48-72 hours (it's the holiday season, usually they get back in 24 hours).


----------



## DarkJoy

My winter hair only seems to do well when it feels greasy these days


----------



## whiteoleander91

Sitting under my new hooded dryer that my mama got me for Christmas! She gets me . She said she wants me to keep my hair healthy. Currently deep conditioning my hair. I haven't done this in yearsss (dcing with a hooded dryer).


----------



## Napp

whiteoleander91 will you be drying your wash n goes with your new dryer? Ive been wanting to dry a hooded dryer for this purpose. Also how does the ampro argan gel wash out. Doesmit wash out easily?


----------



## spacetygrss

My husband is converting part of my office into a beauty station. I didn't ask him to do it. He's just seen me accumulate lots of beauty tools and hates seeing me going up and down the stairs doing my hair. My office is the size of a medium-sized bedroom so using 1/3-to-1/2 as a haircare area is perfect.

I love me some him. :luv2:


----------



## Anaisin

spacetygrss said:


> It annoys me that my right side grows slower than my left side. It's not breakage. It has literally always grown that way. Really annoying.



The back grows fastest for me. When I went natural I cut the back and it's still ended up way longer than the sides


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp said:


> whiteoleander91 will you be drying your wash n goes with your new dryer? Ive been wanting to dry a hooded dryer for this purpose. Also how does the ampro argan gel wash out. Doesmit wash out easily?



Napp I was actually thinking about drying my wash and go today, but decided against it. In the past when I tried drying a wash and go with a hand held dryer, my hair came out bad, so I'm a little nervous to try it with my hooded dryer. I know I will give it a try eventually, though. I forgot to update the challenge thread, yes the gel rinses out very easily! I didn't have any trouble with it at all :3


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

My neighbor came over to pick up something from my husband and when he saw me he was like...your hair is pretty cool looking...kinda like Rick James. Ummmmm wait what? Is that supposed to be a compliment? Cause first of all, Rick James is a man and clearly I'm a woman. 2nd of all, huh? I gave him a pass cause he's an older man & he's Filipino...so I just smiled and said thank you. Weirdo


----------



## Lucia

spacetygrss said:


> It annoys me that my right side grows slower than my left side. It's not breakage. It has literally always grown that way. Really annoying.



spacetygrss

Do you sleep on that side? 
That might be it just condition and massage your scalp 1 m extra on that side


----------



## Lucia

spacetygrss said:


> It annoys me that my right side grows slower than my left side. It's not breakage. It has literally always grown that way. Really annoying.



spacetygrss

Do you sleep on that side? 
That might be it just condition and massage your scalp 1 m extra on that side


----------



## spacetygrss

Lucia said:


> Do you sleep on that side?
> That might be it just condition and massage your scalp 1 m extra on that side



Lucia:

No. I don't. That's what's crazy about it. It's always been like this though, even as a youngster. 
I make it a point to pay special attention to that side when conditioning and massaging. 
It's so bizarre.


----------



## ronie

Before the forum I used to be surprised to find out that the black girl with the long hair was actually wearing her own hair.. Now I am surprised when I find out that it was just a very good weave. 
Seeing all these beautiful hair in here. And knowing what I now know, I assume everyone has long beautiful  natural/relaxed hair.


----------



## sweetpea7

I shall wear my hair in 2 strand twists and wear my beanie for most of the winter. Im a student, I don't care.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I loved my cut at first. Now I miss my humongous puff. Off to put my Marley twists in for some growth.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I colored a couple of girls hair and they loved it


----------



## PlainJane

I used a bristle hair brush today to style an old braidout because I was rushing and let me just tell you I had the slickest bun in months! But I hid it because I know some type of damage has been done


----------



## GettingKinky

PlainJane said:


> I used a bristle hair brush today to style an old braidout because I was rushing and let me just tell you I had the slickest bun in months! But I hid it because I know some type of damage has been done



I know what you mean. I hid my brush years ago because I was addicted to the slickness.


----------



## xu93texas

I really can't with some vendors.  I really want to support, but I just can't with these prices. $24.99 for a pomade.


----------



## felic1

lulu97 said:


> My neighbor came over to pick up something from my husband and when he saw me he was like...your hair is pretty cool looking...kinda like Rick James. Ummmmm wait what? Is that supposed to be a compliment? Cause first of all, Rick James is a man and clearly I'm a woman. 2nd of all, huh? I gave him a pass cause he's an older man & he's Filipino...so I just smiled and said thank you. Weirdo



lulu97  Uh lulu... Now you are the feature of the month. I looked at the picture in the feature area. I thought that maybe my hair did not know what to look like so maybe I should put it up to the computer and let it look. Your hair is gorgeous. Now Rick had a lot of hair and I guess it was sort of attractive. He just did not know how to express himself in the presence of a lovely black woman with some gorgeous hair.  He may be shy with other cultures also. He might not know a lot of black people with lovely hair. He is not weird. He is a taken aback immigrant!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

felic1 said:


> lulu97  Uh lulu... Now you are the feature of the month. I looked at the picture in the feature area. I thought that maybe my hair did not know what to look like so maybe I should put it up to the computer and let it look. Your hair is gorgeous. Now Rick had a lot of hair and I guess it was sort of attractive. He just did not know how to express himself in the presence of a lovely black woman with some gorgeous hair.  He may be shy with other cultures also. He might not know a lot of black people with lovely hair. He is not weird. He is a taken aback immigrant!



felic1 lmbo! Girl when he left my husband was like now before you get all offended he meant well. He said they were doing karaoke over his house a few days before and he told him I had nice hair like Michael Jackson. I shouldn't have called him weird. He's a nice guy


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm about to get my favorite leave in for about 66¢ a bottle. I can't wait until tomorrow!!!


----------



## Phoenix14

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm about to get my favorite leave in for about 66¢ a bottle. I can't wait until tomorrow!!!



Details? (after you've gotten your share of course)


----------



## overtherainbow

I forgot how good the curly girl method was to me. It was fun playing with different products, and my hair still did okay, but CG really keeps my hair softer and happier.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Phoenix14 said:


> Details? (after you've gotten your share of course)



I use a drug store leave in, Garnier Fructis. It's $2.99 regular price, a store has them buy 2 get 1 free and the Sunday paper has $2 off/1 coupons. Nothing super fancy lol.


----------



## felic1

lulu97  I am late. I meant to approach you earlier and ask how did little man enjoy his first Christmas? Can you post a picture? I bet he is adorable.


----------



## DarkJoy

xu93texas said:


> I really can't with some vendors.  I really want to support, but I just can't with these prices. $24.99 for a pomade.



See this type of mess disgusts me. Then you add tax and shipping and its over  $30. If its not on Amazon Prime now I dont bother except the rare treat


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

felic1 said:


> lulu97  I am late. I meant to approach you earlier and ask how did little man enjoy his first Christmas? Can you post a picture? I bet he is adorable.



felic1 Awww thanks for asking. He turned 7 months on Christmas and didn't quite understand all the hooping and hollerin over it all! He was more interested in tearing the wrapping paper off of everyone's gifts and then he didn't want to be bothered. lmbo

He has been such a great addition to our family.


----------



## ms.tatiana

lulu97 said:


> felic1 Awww thanks for asking. He turned 7 months on Christmas and didn't quite understand all the hooping and hollerin over it all! He was more interested in tearing the wrapping paper off of everyone's gifts and then he didn't want to be bothered. lmbo  He has been such a great addition to our family.



He's adorable


----------



## youwillrise

i like this as i am doublebutter cream.  i was kinda iffy about trying as i am, but i'm glad i tried this particular product.  my hair has been uber super dry lately.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ms.tatiana said:


> He's adorable



Thanks Lady!


----------



## felic1

lulu97  well he was there looking sweet. At this point tearing off bows is good. My son is still backtracking on what was missing from the christmas list. sigh.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm washing today,  hair is flaking a little,  I'm assuming it's  product  build up from slathering product on my twists.  Also this new growth has my middle part almost non existent


----------



## GettingKinky

Washing twice a week is a lot of work.
From the time I get I the shower until the time I'm ready to leave the house is at least 30 minutes. Plus the 10 minutes to apply my prepoo/DC the day before. 

 I'm going to try it for a month and see if it makes a difference. If not I'm going back to once a week.


----------



## brownb83

A awesome side effect of eating a nutrient rich diet and consistent exercise is fast growth.

Every week (only in the back) after I flat iron I see a slight difference in growth. 

I know this because in the back on side was slightly shorter now it even!!!

I just wish my right side would stop acting a fool. It grows solo slow.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just enjoy doing my hair when I am home alone. When he is home, it makes me not want to do it because I rather be laying around . I just said "I don't like hair anymore" just because I used a cleansing conditioner and it felt like it dried my hair out and I thought I was about to struggle but I didn't and barely lost hair and he says "Why don't you just let your hair break off?". Seriously?! I said "Whether  I want short or long hair, I want it healthy,  who let's there hair brake off on purpose?!"


----------



## Napp

I hate my hair


----------



## KidneyBean86

I've been getting so many compliments about my hair growing but I still don't see it. Maybe I have hair-rexia.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was wetting my hair and applying cream moisturizer and oil twicedaily and when I took them twist out, it smelled sour. I was putting the scarf on for 10 minutes before I left as well as nightly  a to keep my new growth  down and moisturized. Idk if I should I only do it once a day before I leave out  instead of at night or just leave it alone.


----------



## Lilmama1011

KidneyBean86 said:


> I've been getting so many compliments about my hair growing but I still don't see it. Maybe I have hair-rexia.



That's how I feel, when I show pics,  people say they didn't know   my hair was that long, but my hair doesn't feel long until it's soak and wet and just relaxed. I wear mostly textured styles so I don't see the length KidneyBean86 also its not dramatically long, just not short


----------



## PlainJane

I spent at least six hours on my hair today.
(Detangle, wash, DC, roller set, dry)

I want my life back.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp said:


> I hate my hair



*gasp*  bite your tongue! Napp


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm so over my hair right now...


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair is still doing awesome and my shedded hair is reduced. I barely losing any hair detangling before wash, in the shower, and before styling? I hope it continues


----------



## chelseatiara

My hair is finally long enough to flat twist? Why do I want to cut it again?!!!


----------



## faithVA

No matter what time I start doing my hair I don't finish until after 10  I need to get it together.


----------



## havilland

Using the texture shampoo and conditioner from beautiful textures cut my flat iron and blow dry time from two hours to one!  Happy dance happy dance!!!!!!!


----------



## havilland

GettingKinky said:


> Washing twice a week is a lot of work. From the time I get I the shower until the time I'm ready to leave the house is at least 30 minutes. Plus the 10 minutes to apply my prepoo/DC the day before.  I'm going to try it for a month and see if it makes a difference. If not I'm going back to once a week.



Tell me about why you're washing twice a week  Are you doing the Cathy Howse method?


----------



## natura87

Detangled mini twists that I put in last night.  I've got chunky ones all over my head looking like freeform locs.


----------



## GettingKinky

havilland said:


> Tell me about why you're washing twice a week  Are you doing the Cathy Howse method?



The edges that frame my face are super dry and I'm trying to see if washing more often will help. The rest of my hair stays moisturized but the edges are killing me. 

I don't use shampoo, and I use the LOC method. I'm not familiar with the Cathy Howse method.


----------



## spellinto

Okay so I'm kiiiind of obsessed with the curlies growing out of my head right now 

My haircut's growing out and I can see a little more of my texture.  I love that my hair looks like a cloud or thick cotton, it's so cute!  I keep running my hands through it (it's not long enough to tangle badly yet).  I've noticed that my curls look like bushy spirals while the sides (which are shorter because of the fade) look like circles.  I'm still not sure what texture I am, but I think I have a lot of 4a...it might be 4b though because if my hair were longer, I don't think it would have that "hang" factor...

It's just really interesting because I've only seen pictures of my natural hair as a child.  It was super thick (as always) but any curl pattern had been completely combed out and just set as one undefinable poof.  Maybe my texture will be less distinguishable if I were to grow it out now, but it's cool to see what pattern comes out of my head.  I think it looks super cute!!


----------



## Napp

whiteoleander91 said:


> *gasp*  bite your tongue! Napp



I cant stand it though. My strands just dont cooperate.


----------



## youwillrise

had to get back into these twists.  been suuuuuuper lazy and leaving my hair out.  havent done a protective in a long time.  i get on these lazy kicks.  the good thing is, even so, i did retain some new length...though, not as much as i could have for sure.

so back to being more careful.  

put some mini twists (my own hair) in last night and wanting to keep them in as long as possible before putting new ones in.


----------



## ImanAdero

My hair was so poppin today! It's just all fluffy and soft!

She scent it, eco cocktail and my shea butter mix are a winning combination!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Washed my hair finally. Did a mild protein treatment but didn't deep condition. Dried it about 40-50% on high speed, alternating between warm and cool temp. Was going to baggy over night but I really don't feel like dealing with wet hair in the morning. I'll let it air dry until I get sleepy then hit it with the dryer for another 10 minuets or so.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I attempted to flat iron my hair tonight. My hair pretty much laughed at my attempt.


----------



## Cattypus1

I did the thing that I called myself eliminating by going natural...Twistout with permrods on the ends, ugh.  It turned out nice but for some reason I had this idea that I'd wake up one day and my hair would be hanging down my back and would curl on the ends on its own.  Now I'm sitting here with bantu knots on my head trying to preserve the style and wondering how in the headache HEYELL I'm  going to sleep tonight.


----------



## GettingKinky

Cattypus1 said:


> I did the thing that I called myself eliminating by going natural...Twistout with permrods on the ends, ugh.  It turned out nice but for some reason I had this idea that I'd wake up one day and my hair would be hanging down my back and would curl on the ends on its own.  Now I'm sitting here with bantu knots on my head trying to preserve the style and wondering how in the headache HEYELL I'm  going to sleep tonight.



That is not what I want to hear. I'm also going natural so I won't need to roll my braids for braidouts.


----------



## SuchaLady

KidneyBean86 said:


> I attempted to flat iron my hair tonight. My hair pretty much laughed at my attempt.



I haven't flat ironed my hair myself in over a year. I just pay someone else


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why did I think it was a good idea to wash my hair at 10:00pm? And do a wannabe protein treatment with eggs (messy! Use an applicator bottle)? I'm so tired this morning smh.


----------



## spellinto

I don't like shrinkage !!! my first natural hair con thus far

My hair looked BOMB before my scalp started itching and I had to wash.  Got out of the shower and all the height at the top of my haircut just disappeared :-( I M&S'd, then ligtly blow dried before puffing it out with a seamless comb.  It looks better today but man, it looked awesome pre-wash!  How do people with high-tops do it??


----------



## sweetpea7

I took down my two strand twists after 3 days and pulled it into a ponytail  it's the best pony yet. 

I skipped deep conditioning after my nap85 25 min co wash on Saturday and my hair isn't happy. I must deep condition after every wash unless I am doing a wng


----------



## Smiley79

Is hair density something that can change?


----------



## DarkJoy

Smiley79 said:


> Is hair density something that can change?



You can't change the number of follicles you're born with but you  can employ the use of strand thickening agents to make  your hair  look fuller.

For me its been henna and indigo and regular light protein.  There are lots of volumizing products on the market.


----------



## KidneyBean86

My hair was giving me life today. People were commenting that they didn't know I had that much hair. Yay for the half arse blowout I tried to do the other day.


----------



## youwillrise

i'm really hoping i can keep these twists in for at least 3 weeks.  i used to have no issue leaving twists in for several weeks at a time, now i find myself itching for something new much more quickly. 

i'm going to be strong!  

ive been trying to find some interesting twist styles.  i wish i was good with styling my hair.  i suck at it.  ugh.


----------



## Cattypus1

GettingKinky said:


> That is not what I want to hear. I'm also going natural so I won't need to roll my braids for braidouts.


 Think I just need some length...it does curl on the ends and I can twirl the ends to set them. I get mad shrinkage though and I really want to look like I have some hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

It pisses me off that every week when I style my hair, I want the opposite. I do curls and then wish I did a cute protective style (which I know I'm style challenged) or I do a protective style and feel like my hair isn,t  done. Protective  styles just screams to me, I need my hair done, even though you styled and took the time to fix your hair that way!


----------



## Victoria44

I had great second day hair today. Going for a third day then a bun until washing Friday/Saturday.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm really just over my hair. Like I want to just shave it off and start over


----------



## Lilmama1011

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm really just over my hair. Like I want to just shave it off and start over



Sure.......


----------



## KinksAndInk

Lilmama1011 said:


> Sure.......



 sure?


----------



## Lilmama1011

KinksAndInk said:


> sure?



KinksAndInk I think your just going through it but you don't mean it lol


----------



## spacetygrss

BellezaNaturaleSkin is now one of my new favorite vendors and I haven't even tried the products yet. I ordered on Sunday and my package was waiting for me when I got home today (I came home early). That is AWESOME for anyone, let alone a small, home business specializing in handmade items.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I have good hair news and bad hair news. The good news is I have lead hairs that are only 2 inches from bsl! The bad news is that I don't believe in lead hairs so I know I need a trim. Lol.


----------



## sgold04

I'm sitting here with DC in my hair, and I don't feel like rinsing it out. The hard part is over, I just feel extra lazy all of a sudden.


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm thinking about doing some mini braids in the Spring.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Don't ask about my hair if you don't want the honest answer. Getting mad at me because I take care of my hair & you don't.


----------



## Anaisin

Changed my mind about trimming


----------



## Honey Bee

How is it that my hair is always between sl and apl? Relaxed, texlaxed, transitioning, alays the same. If I don't get long hair going natural, I'm done. I'm slapping a perm on, stretching like a good girl, and calling it a day.


----------



## Napp

honeybee i think the distance between sl and apl is the biggest hurdle to face. I was stuck at the inbetween length for a year


----------



## Honey Bee

Napp said:


> @honeybee i think the distance between sl and apl is the biggest hurdle to face. I was stuck at the inbetween length for a year


I'm short (5'2") and high-waisted (meaning my torso is 1/3 of my body= 21"). 

W.T.H.?!


----------



## Angelicus

Silk Dreams Hair Care saved my hair tonight. The end.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I love the SM 3 butter utility gel mousse but it's so dayum greasy  It always leaves my hair soft, defined and not weighed down or stuck to my head but heaven forbid I lean my head against something.  I swear it's enough grease in my hair to fry a chicken.

I'm going to try it next wash day on soaking wet hair with no leave in under it to see if that makes a difference. The only upside to greasy hair is that I don't have to moisturize for an entire week  I just steam it in the shower, shake and go.


----------



## jbwphoto1

How did I walk out of the house this morning wearing a knit hat and no scarf underneath it?!?


----------



## sweetpea7

I go to a pretty well known school and at least 90% of the women here are natural! It's so inspiring and beautiful. My best curl friend is a library technician. And in one of my classes last semester 3 of us big chopped in 2014. I love it.


----------



## krissyhair

I didn't have to add any product to ny hair after styling it at the beginning of the week.

I just added water to it to finger detangle and reactivate the chemical ingredients in the product to lock in the moisture.


----------



## ckisland

Honey Bee said:


> I'm short (5'2") and high-waisted (meaning my torso is 1/3 of my body= 21").
> 
> W.T.H.?!



That's messed up!!! I'm 5'3" and 16 in. is Full WL on me. #WhatWaist#AllLegs 


I was complaining to my sister last night about trying to figure out what to do with my TWA, and she said,"You're the only black chick in the world that won't get braids!!! Just get some braids!!!!"


----------



## sweetpea7

Hahahha u don't have to get braids. Plus ur avi pic is beautiful! 

I got you beat though 5'1 and 17 inches is hip length on me. Perks of having a short torso


----------



## DarkJoy

Napp said:


> honeybee i think the distance between sl and apl is the biggest hurdle to face. I was stuck at the inbetween length for a year



I am so glad you said this.  Always in my feelings about never getting to apl as fast as I want to.


----------



## GettingKinky

Thinking of trimming off 2" of bonelaxed ends at my next hair appointment in 3 weeks, but that's 5 months of progress and I'm feeling a little chicken. I mean what's my rush to be rid of my straight ends, right? I'm in a bun 90% of the time anyway. 

Just when I start to think I'm getting over this whole hair thing, I realize that I still want length. Even if I never show it.


----------



## spacetygrss

More terrible ends clipped. These are from two years ago when I would wear my twists for 3-4 weeks at a time. My hair doesn't accept moisture well when already twisted, so even though I still washed and conditioned weekly my hair was never well moisturized after the initial wash for the new set of twists. 
Lesson learned. Twists stay in for a week and then need to be taken down so my hair can get a good deep conditioning treatment.


----------



## Lilmama1011

ckisland said:


> That's messed up!!! I'm 5'3" and 16 in. is Full WL on me. #WhatWaist#AllLegs
> 
> I was complaining to my sister last night about trying to figure out what to do with my TWA, and she said,"You're the only black chick in the world that won't get braids!!! Just get some braids!!!!"



No your not lol. I don't do fake hair period


----------



## spacetygrss

Lilmama1011 said:


> No your not lol. I don't do fake hair period




Ditto.

ten characters


----------



## KinksAndInk

Need to redo my modified NJoy oil. But first I need a new oil to add to it. Tired of the peppermint scent.


----------



## klb120475

I wonder if I will ever make it to APL.


----------



## Lilmama1011

klb120475 said:


> I wonder if I will ever make it to APL.



You will klb120475 just keep up the good hair practices


----------



## Mische

Lawd... he has a hair regimen. I had to pour some of my Claudie's Tea Spritz in a small spray bottle for him and he is always asking which of my products he should "seal" with (mind you he shaves his head bald lol). Along with the new shaving system for men of color that I got him for Christmas, he says his skin has never looked or felt better.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mische said:


> Lawd... he has a hair regimen. I had to pour some of my Claudie's Tea Spritz in a small spray bottle for him and he is always asking which of my products he should "seal" with (mind you he shaves his head bald lol). Along with the new shaving system for men of color that I got him for Christmas, he says his skin has never looked or felt better.



Mische of that is soooo cute!


----------



## Spongebob

I knew I was gonna do something stupid and I did. I cut all my hair off. I was aiming for ear length and made a complete mess of it so I cut the rest off. i look awful. I look like a fat version of my dad.


----------



## Dayjoy

Spongebob said:


> I knew I was gonna do something stupid and I did. I cut all my hair off. I was aiming for ear length and made a complete mess of it so I cut the rest off. i look awful. I look like a fat version of my dad.



Oh, Spongebob.  I didn't think you'd really do it.  I'm sure you look beautiful.  I look like my dad and DD looks like hers and we love our looks.  At least you've been there and know you can get back.


----------



## sweetpea7

My hair is at it's longest 7.5 inches but I'm ultra high density so it bursting out of this claw clip. Has anyone with natural thickness tried a scunci large upzing?


----------



## LadyRaider

Spongebob said:


> I knew I was gonna do something stupid and I did. I cut all my hair off. I was aiming for ear length and made a complete mess of it so I cut the rest off. i look awful. I look like a fat version of my dad.



I feel you. My mom is this beautiful goddess with long wavy hair and creamy golden skin... and I end up looking like my dad! Argh! At least I have her cute mouth, and not that big protruding lower lip that my dad's family has.  Dodged a bullet there.


----------



## jbwphoto1

Spongebob said:


> I knew I was gonna do something stupid and I did. I cut all my hair off. I was aiming for ear length and made a complete mess of it so I cut the rest off. i look awful. I look like a fat version of my dad.


 
Spongebob,  When my BFF called me to say she cut off all her hair and was starting over, I asked her how did she look with no hair.  She said just like her younger brother.  She said people always said they looked alike, but now she knew for sure.    Like someone else stated, I'm very proud I look like my daddy.  I look so much like my daddy until I look like my granddaddy.


----------



## ronie

LadyRaider said:


> I feel you. My mom is this beautiful goddess with long wavy hair and creamy golden skin... and I end up looking like my dad! Argh! At least I have her cute mouth, and not that big protruding lower lip that my dad's family has.  Dodged a bullet there.


   Lollll I can't with the dad's look bashing. I can so relate. My mother is a beautiful brown skin woman with perfect facial features. She has always had nice thick shoulder length hair. My sister looks like her. I ended up getting my dad's long face, huge forehead, fat protruding lower lip (my absolutely worst feature) and receding hairline.  On the other hand I inherited my moms gorgeous hourglass shape, and amazing personality. So reading these comments had me rolling.


----------



## krissyhair

LadyRaider said:


> I feel you. My mom is this beautiful goddess with long wavy hair and creamy golden skin... and I end up looking like my dad! Argh! At least I have her cute mouth, and not that big protruding lower lip that my dad's family has.  Dodged a bullet there.



I put a picture of my baby niece on Facebook, and Facebook asked if I'd like to tag her father. Lol they look just alike.

Same thing with mine. I go around town and people say, "you look familiar."


----------



## niknakmac

Double post.


----------



## niknakmac

My twists from last weekend still look good.  I'm not sure if I should wash and retwist this weekend.  Decisions, decisions.  They aren't even fuzzy.


----------



## Sosa

Yep...ditto for looking more like Dad than my gorgeous mother. .
Guys I date think I'm relatively goodlooking until they see my mom :-/. I guess it makes them realize I could be looking much better .


----------



## Rocky91

cannot wait for APL or BSL.

I feel like my life will get so much easier. you can get away with minimal styling with long hair. 4 braid braidouts, ponytail rollersets, nice full looking buns.

it feels like so much work to keep my CBL/SL hair looking cute. i'm too lazy and busy for alladis right now.


----------



## overtherainbow

Currently DCing with  AO Camille Rose and EVOO.  The store was out of moisturizing DCs so lets hope that this works....

^I favor my mom but my paternal  grandfather's genes are strong.  The cousins look more like siblings.  One of my cousins and I can pass for twins, same birth marks and everything.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm starting to  have the fact of detangling when I have curls. Like I think daily why didn't I do a stretched style like a protective stylw. My new growth is thick! I'm actually thinking about flat ironing my hair and I have been direct heat less for almost 2 years. I'm thinking about actually flat ironing and only washing once a month like sister with real hair.  Buy I'm scared of heat!


----------



## KinksAndInk

All I want is a jar of bentonite clay. Nothing more. Nothing less. No Vitamin Shoppe I will NOT wait 5-6weeks for delivery!! I. WILL. NOT.


----------



## spacetygrss

Today was like my birthday.
My salon chair, mat, styling station, APB, MHC and Sephora orders all showed up. I came home to a pile of boxes. 
I can't wait until my husband puts my stuff together. Woot!


----------



## ckisland

sweetpea7 said:


> Hahahha u don't have to get braids. Plus ur avi pic is beautiful!
> 
> I got you beat though 5'1 and 17 inches is hip length on me. Perks of having a short torso



Thank you!!! Though I got a decent little fro on me now 



Lilmama1011 said:


> No your not lol. I don't do fake hair period



 That's exactly what it is!! But dang, I wish my hair would hurry up and get to APL


----------



## krissyhair

My hair decided to have magical powers when I went out last night. It had VOLUME. It started out early in the day with what looked like a cowlick. But that cowlick turned into 10,000 volts of funktastic sexy curl power. People gave me so much compliments


----------



## LivingInPeace

I'm embarrassed to admit how much I enjoy spending time in the shower with my hair wet, trying to see how long it is. My longest layer is still just below my shoulder blades. I can't get to brastrap for nothing!!!


----------



## sweetpea7

KinksAndInk said:


> All I want is a jar of bentonite clay. Nothing more. Nothing less. No Vitamin Shoppe I will NOT wait 5-6weeks for delivery!! I. WILL. NOT.



Iherb.com has Aztec healing bentonite 2 lbs for about 10 bucks and they ship very quickly


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I had the bright idea of painting my finger and toenails while deep conditioning under the dryer. Totally didn't dawn on me that I still have to rinse, plop, apply product, and wet bun with freshly painted nails. Sigh!


----------



## LadyRaider

ronie said:


> Lollll I can't with the dad's look bashing. I can so relate. My mother is a beautiful brown skin woman with perfect facial features. She has always had nice thick shoulder length hair. My sister looks like her. I ended up getting my dad's long face, huge forehead, fat protruding lower lip (my absolutely worst feature) and receding hairline.  On the other hand I inherited my moms gorgeous hourglass shape, and amazing personality. So reading these comments had me rolling.




Oh no! You got the lip!!!!! Sorry about that. Nice that you got the nice shape. Now that my cousins on my mother's side of the family have gotten fat with age, I can see how curvy and round their figures are. I am all lumpy with a flat butt.... Dad's genes strikes again.


----------



## LadyRaider

Has anyone tried the Matrix Biolage all purpose styling gel? Or is it just for white folks? 
http://biolage.matrix.com/styling/gelee


----------



## krissyhair

LadyRaider said:


> Has anyone tried the Matrix Biolage all purpose styling gel? Or is it just for white folks?
> http://biolage.matrix.com/styling/gelee



I've never tried it, but I would never count out a styling product because it looks like it's just for white people (unless it's one of those weird, glue like styling puddies, but even that might be good for twists)
Biolage has a great product line. They're very effective. I would try it.


----------



## Anaisin

LadyRaider said:


> Has anyone tried the Matrix Biolage all purpose styling gel? Or is it just for white folks?
> http://biolage.matrix.com/styling/gelee



The texture of it would work better for white women but of course it doesn't mean it won't work for you. It's more of a hold product for wavy hair though. My cousin has thick 3b and it did nothing, you have to take in account that a lot of white women/people love saying "naturally curly hair" when they see hair with the slightest wave, it's annoying and misleading with product reviews.


----------



## Spongebob

I have to do things differently this time. This is the 3rd time on this journey. I 'm focusing on health this time not length. It did not make me happy to have damaged TBL hair. I do wish I had straightened it before I had cut it, I have never seen my hair straight except once for my brothers wedding years back at APL. It would have given me a motivation it would have been lovely to see it. But I am an impulsive person, and need to learn from my mistakes. though overal I think I made the right decision. I keep walking out of my room unaware that I'm bald and fear bumping into any of the cute doctors on my corridor.Lol, need to find a scarf.


----------



## LadyRaider

Anaisin said:


> The texture of it would work better for white women but of course it doesn't mean it won't work for you. It's more of a hold product for wavy hair though. My cousin has thick 3b and it did nothing, you have to take in account that a lot of white women/people love saying "naturally curly hair" when they see hair with the slightest wave, it's annoying and misleading with product reviews.



LOL. Now that you mention it, the white lady who was reviewing it on youtube had um... a bit of a curve in her hair...


----------



## sweetpea7

I love when ppl say my hair smells good! Being natural it always smells like peppermint (TJ TTT) 

Relaxed I smelled like burnt flat iron plates or blow dryer smoke.


----------



## juliehp

My hairdresser washes out my henna for $5!


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair looks a absolute mess because I just moisturized and sealed nightly and put on a bonnet and slept on it. Someone had the nerve to tell me it looks nice on day 7, lol. I was like, are you serious?


----------



## Bibliophile

Well I'll have to return to my summertime “wash every 4th day" schedule. In the winter wash day is once per week. My hair looks & feels great; my scalp isn't having any of that :-\

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Detangle 7 day old curls was super easy surprisingly when about to be 8 weeks Wednesday


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really want to color my hair but I can't decide between blonde and red. I'm thinking blonde now then doing red in April...


----------



## DoDo

..........


----------



## aviddiva77

I'm so upset I'm almost in tears. My hair keeps falling out in clumps. I think it's due to my PCOS and stress. But the birth control is suppose to be helping that. Maybe I should do a tea/coffee rinse next wash day. Supposedly the caffeine is a DHT blocker.


----------



## GettingKinky

aviddiva77 said:


> I'm so upset I'm almost in tears. My hair keeps falling out in clumps. I think it's due to my PCOS and stress. But the birth control is suppose to be helping that. Maybe I should do a tea/coffee rinse next wash day. Supposedly the caffeine is a DHT blocker.



aviddiva77 

I don't know how to help, but I just want to give you a


----------



## Duchess007

aviddiva77 Big hug! I do green tea rinses and they've been helpful.  Try garlic supplements, too. I haven't tried topical garlic treatments, but I've heard they help as well.


----------



## Maneylovee

toaster do you retwist every night since you spritz & seal?


----------



## movingforward

I decided to go natural......again.

Or at the very least texlaxed.  Bone straight relaxed is not for my hair.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I am thinking about chopping again even though I hated it the first time. My hair is in this awkward stage where it's too big for a TWA and too short for some ponytail action...Plus my hair is super coily and shrinks to like an inch when wet.

Sigh..


----------



## Dayjoy

KinksAndInk said:


> All I want is a jar of bentonite clay. Nothing more. Nothing less. No Vitamin Shoppe I will NOT wait 5-6weeks for delivery!! I. WILL. NOT.



I got mine from a local health food store.  Cheap too, about $7.  Also instant gratification.


----------



## Evolving78

KidneyBean86 said:


> I am thinking about chopping again even though I hated it the first time. My hair is in this awkward stage where it's too big for a TWA and too short for some ponytail action...Plus my hair is super coily and shrinks to like an inch when wet.  Sigh..


  no don't do that unless you cut it into a style! I stuck to wash and goes with headbands and twists until I was able to do more with my hair. My hair is extremely coily too!


----------



## Evolving78

movingforward said:


> I decided to go natural......again.  Or at the very least texlaxed.  Bone straight relaxed is not for my hair.


  how do you plan on to transition? I'm trying to transition now to texlax. I have about 2-3 inches of texlaxed hair so far. I have been keeping my hair in cornrows and wigging it.


----------



## movingforward

shortdub78 said:


> how do you plan on to transition? I'm trying to transition now to texlax. I have about 2-3 inches of texlaxed hair so far. I have been keeping my hair in cornrows and wigging it.




shortdub78 definitely NOT BCing!  I'm going to texlaxed my hair every 4 months.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

So I told my aunt how I could see her thinning hair along with the very thick doubled up tracks on the crown of her head. No closure piece on the weave.

 The next day she went back to the same stylist to tell her what I saw and the lady "fixed" it by putting more tracks to fill in the gaps since she was busy with other customers :rollseyes:  It was so tragicand cone shaped..

She asked me if it looked any better and I said no, but at least I can't see your scalp anymore. I was accused of hating smh.


----------



## Evolving78

movingforward said:


> shortdub78 definitely NOT BCing!  I'm going to texlaxed my hair every 4 months.


  I'm going to try for  3-4 months. That way it will give me more new growth to not over process! But we will see!


----------



## WYSIWYG

FollicleFanatic said:


> [...] It was so tragic and cone shaped..
> She asked me if it looked any better and I said no, but at least I can't see your scalp anymore. I was accused of hating smh.


    I just choked on an almond reading this.


----------



## toaster

Maneylovee

I do retwist every night, but not the original 8 flat twists I do to get the style originally. I either do two chunky flat twists straight back (not very neat at all because I'm still getting the hang of flat twists) or two braids (not cornrows because I can't do that yet).


----------



## SlimPickinz

I want to wash my hair. But I'm going on vacation on Friday & I should wash my hair Wednesday night. But my hair is dirty  I think I'll just wash, blow dry & flat twist it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I can't stand when you have new growth and your hair starts to look shorter and it has you in the dumps but then you fantasize about relaxing and the real results and you start to get hopeful again


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Was in Walgreen's trying to make up my mind which SM prods to get and my shopoholic mother left me in the aisle until I made a decision. Why oh why can I not buy them all AND try them at the same time?!

But I'm trying the 3 new ones tonight


----------



## ImanAdero

Undertaking  the task of helping my mom comb out her locs... LAWDT. I swear we only get about 5 taken down every 2 hours... Together 

::cries::

Nice thing is though, she still has a LOT of hair. Her locs are almost Waist length and the hair she has left is CURRENTLY MBL. She'll probably have to trim it up to about BSL, but I'm gonna make sure her hair is nursed back to excellent strong health. She's so excited lol. 

And it's actually been great, just TIRING!


----------



## FollicleFanatic

ImanAdero said:


> Undertaking  the task of helping my mom comb out her locs... LAWDT. I swear we only get about 5 taken down every 2 hours... Together
> 
> ::cries::
> 
> Nice thing is though, she still has a LOT of hair. Her locs are almost Waist length and the hair she has left is CURRENTLY MBL. She'll probably have to trim it up to about BSL, but I'm gonna make sure her hair is nursed back to excellent strong health. She's so excited lol.
> 
> And it's actually been great, just TIRING!




You're such a good daughter to do this. Your mom better not BC after all that hard work lol.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Dayjoy said:


> I got mine from a local health food store.  Cheap too, about $7.  Also instant gratification.



I'll have to check a few near me. It's so irritating that none of their stores have it in stock and it's on backorder online. Can't get Bragg ACV either   Might order on Amazon


----------



## aviddiva77

GettingKinky said:


> aviddiva77
> 
> I don't know how to help, but I just want to give you a



Thank you! I'm still upset but determined to reverse the effects!


----------



## aviddiva77

Duchess007 said:


> aviddiva77 Big hug! I do green tea rinses and they've been helpful.  Try garlic supplements, too. I haven't tried topical garlic treatments, but I've heard they help as well.



Thanks! 

I have tons of green tea packs. I'll brew some Wednesday and do a rinse before my deep condition. 

Hmmm. I have heard of garlic reducing shedding.


----------



## Holla

I feel like folks think it's cool to say they have 4c hair these days.  Chicks who barely got 4 hair anything.  They say it when they want to talk about how dry their hair is or how they can't get it to curl right. Any other time and they think they are 3b/z/4a/b/bb.....anything but 4c. Yeah ok.  It's annoying.


----------



## Adiatasha

Holla said:


> I feel like folks think it's cool to say they have 4c hair these days.  Chicks who barely got 4 hair anything.  They say it when they want to talk about how dry their hair is or how they can't get it to curl right. Any other time and they think they are 3b/z/4a/b/bb.....anything but 4c. Yeah ok.  It's annoying.



lol

I think it's because their curl pattern is the tightest THEY have seen so they think it's 4c


----------



## WYSIWYG

Holla said:


> I feel like folks think it's cool to say they have 4c hair these days.  Chicks who barely got 4 hair anything.  They say it when they want to talk about how dry their hair is or how they can't get it to curl right. Any other time and they think they are 3b/z/4a/b/bb.....anything but 4c. Yeah ok.  It's annoying.



To paraphrase Paul Mooney,

"Everybody wanna be 4c, but don't nobody wanna be 4c... "


----------



## Lilmama1011

It annoys me hearing people say someone NEEDS a relaxer.  But in the real world they still say the wrong term which is perm


----------



## Lilmama1011

I am air drying with a ponytail and scarf and when I took the satin scrunchie  off, it looked like I flat ironed my hair.....


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm loving the feeling of having hair. My hair has this good heaviness to it that it never had before and I am amazed by that.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

I'm not using products as fast as I'm buying them. So my stash is growing and I'm afraid that some products will go bad before I get to them. Also, I don't know what to do with the 75% or less full products that I don't need or want anymore. I don't think it makes sense to sell them. I would like to give them away but no one around me cares for their hair the way I care for mine. I hate wasting products but I also refuse to continue using a product for no reason just to say I used it up. That's it for now.


----------



## Dayjoy

ImanAdero said:


> Undertaking  the task of helping my mom comb out her locs... LAWDT. I swear we only get about 5 taken down every 2 hours... Together
> 
> ::cries::
> 
> Nice thing is though, she still has a LOT of hair. Her locs are almost Waist length and the hair she has left is CURRENTLY MBL. She'll probably have to trim it up to about BSL, but I'm gonna make sure her hair is nursed back to excellent strong health. She's so excited lol.
> 
> And it's actually been great, just TIRING!


Sounds like a great chance for mother daughter bonding. 


KinksAndInk said:


> I'll have to check a few near me. It's so irritating that none of their stores have it in stock and it's on backorder online. Can't get Bragg ACV either   Might order on Amazon


Got that at the local health food store too.  My local store happens to be a REALLY GOOD store.  They were selling Jane Carter and Camille Rose looooong before they showed up at Target.  They have Qhemet too.  So I'm lucky with them.


PerFicMsFit said:


> I'm not using products as fast as I'm buying them. So my stash is growing and I'm afraid that some products will go bad before I get to them. Also, I don't know what to do with the 75% or less full products that I don't need or want anymore. I don't think it makes sense to sell them. I would like to give them away but no one around me cares for their hair the way I care for mine. I hate wasting products but I also refuse to continue using a product for no reason just to say I used it up. That's it for now.



Post them on the exchange forum. If it's good stuff someone will take it off your hands.  Some people sell items and some just have people pay for their shipping to get it off their hands and into a good home.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I wish I could make my hair thicker. All I want is a decent sized Bantu knot bun. Is that too much to ask for?  Maybe once I hit hip length it will look better and give the illusion of thickness


----------



## PerFicMsFit

Dayjoy Thank you for your advice. I think I will list them and just ask for shipping costs.


----------



## niknakmac

I wish I could keep my twists in for weeks at a time.  I thought I could make it to two weeks, my twists still looked really good but my scalp was itching like crazy.  I sweat alot when working out.  I would wash with the twists in but I hate when they get fuzzy.  So I took them down and am dc as I type.  I'm a little sad about this.


----------



## youwillrise

i'm looking at shrinkageisdope on instagram...and gatdaaaaaaaang some of these are lovely.  i love shrinkage.  so deceiving.  so wonderful.


----------



## Aviah

Extremely low maintenance at this point. Wash, when dirty (Elasta QP Cremem Conditioning Shampoo), condition in shower while bathing (Tresemme Naturals and EVOO). Towel dry, add Cantu Shea Butter with EVOO mixed in, and do 4 flat twists/ cornrows, to air dry overnight. Take out and shake in the morning- go.

Every now and then I'll drop a jet black adore rinse in. But it's really just been wash, condition, moisturize, air dry. I don't even comb daily anymore. That braidout becomes a bun real fast...


----------



## krissyhair

I forgot how distracting the LHCF app is when I'm trying to study. Time for a 5-15 minute structured break.


----------



## Anaisin

Not buying any more products. Unless I completely run out of a category but that most likely won't happen until summer


----------



## overtherainbow

I went to Walgreens and told myself that i am only allowed to buy toilet paper. Next thing I know I  find myself in the haircare aisle with a stack of Shea Moisture products in my arms.  It was BOGO, but I made myself only  buy 2.  Resiting the urge to drive by the Walgreens by my school for more....


----------



## spacetygrss

How on Earth do people manage to bun for the week and not manipulate their hair? I HAVE to remove the bun in order to go to sleep. I either put my hair in a couple of braids or pineapple, but either way, the bun has to come down or I can't sleep. Sigh.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I want a whole bunch of satin  scrunchie and I only want to pay a dollar for it. I d OK no want to pay 5 dollars for one. At my old house I had a beauty supply that had a whole bunch for a dollar and different colors, but that's like an hour away now!


----------



## Lilmama1011

spacetygrss said:


> How on Earth do people manage to bun for the week and not manipulate their hair? I HAVE to remove the bun in order to go to sleep. I either put my hair in a couple of braids or pineapple, but either way, the bun has to come down or I can't sleep. Sigh.



I know I sleep on my side so it wouldn't bother me spacetygrss


----------



## meka72

I don't know how I resisted the sales at APB and CurlMart. I was so proud of myself...until I bought a tv, chromecast, 2 pairs of shoes and a pair of jeans. 

I'm pretty sure that I would've come out cheaper buying some leave in conditioners and some oils. Lol.


----------



## krissyhair

meka72 said:


> I don't know how I resisted the sales at APB and CurlMart. I was so proud of myself...until I bought a tv, chromecast, 2 pairs of shoes and a pair of jeans.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that I would've come out cheaper buying some leave in conditioners and some oils. Lol.



But how much better is all that stuff you bought?


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thinking about getting an undercut. Not sure how my school (nursing program) or job would feel about it though. Maybe I'll do it after the semester ends in April. I can just wear my hair down at work if they give me a hard time about it.


----------



## SlimPickinz

KinksAndInk said:


> Thinking about getting an undercut. Not sure how my school (nursing program) or job would feel about it though. Maybe I'll do it after the semester ends in April. I can just wear my hair down at work if they give me a hard time about it.


I stopped shaving my nape in Feb of last year & I'm just now hitting SL. And I have a "fast" growth rate.


----------



## KinksAndInk

SlimPickinz said:


> I stopped shaving my nape in Feb of last year & I'm just now hitting SL. And I have a "fast" growth rate.



I think I might do it. I should have a decent amount of growth by November when I'll have to wear my hair up for school. I think their only issue would be shaved hair with designs. By November it should be short coils.


----------



## meka72

krissyhair said:


> But how much better is all that stuff you bought?



Good point! Lol.


----------



## spacetygrss

Lilmama1011 said:


> I know I sleep on my side so it wouldn't bother me @spacetygrss



Yeah, I fall asleep on my back so buns are a no-go for me at night. I can see how a side-sleeper could get away with it.
That said, I can't deal with having my hair pulled tight when I go to sleep anyhow, so even if I slept on my side I wouldn't be able to wear a bun to sleep. Sometimes I'll take a pineapple down in the middle of the night and that's not even tight.
I guess my hair just likes to be free!


----------



## PlainJane

I think this AOHSR I bought is better off as a leave in.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I was twirling my hair while watching tv last night and realized that my hair is long enough to twist/flat twist!  I don't know why I didn't think it was long enough since I just bc'd three weeks ago, but it is.  Gonna do a flat twist out tonight to see what it looks like in the morning.


----------



## KiSseS03

It's been 18 months since my last relaxer. This transition has been so easy/low maintenance that I completely forgot until I checked my siggy. I'm going to wait to do the final chop until at least the spring. In the meantime I need to start putting a little more effort into healthy hair care practices.


----------



## spellinto

Since I cut my hair my scalp gets so dry and itchy in the winter weather.  When I had longer hair I didn't get winter flakes.  My scalp's more exposed now but I still never wear a hat   I want to give myself an oil scalp massage soon


----------



## SuchaLady

PlainJane said:


> I think this AOHSR I bought is better off as a leave in.



Water + AOHSR in a spray bottle is just life.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm going to finally buy this RPG Show wig. If it's raggedy heads will roll.


----------



## spacetygrss

I worked APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC and TVO Veda Hair Growth Oil through my hair last night while watching Netflix with hubby. I washed it out before bed, LOC'ed and put my hair in a few twists for bed. I woke up this morning with the softest hair that I've had in awhile!


----------



## spacetygrss

spacetygrss said:


> I worked APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC and TVO Veda Hair Growth Oil through my hair last night while watching Netflix with hubby. I washed it out before bed, LOC'ed and put my hair in a few twists for bed. I woke up this morning with the softest hair that I've had in awhile!



Why on Earth does the thumbsup smiley look like he's flipping the bird???? I just logged on to my computer and noticed what it really looks like (I just typed the code into my phone). What on Earth?


----------



## meka72

I tried to baggy overnight but my scalp was not having it. I had a bump on my scalp within 2 hours and had the itches. Needless to say, the bag came off.


----------



## ang3lface816

I was getting frustrated with my hair. Decided to flat iron. I clipped about a 1" to 1.5". My hair looks good now. I'm proud.  I went back and grabbed some of my old pics (pre healthy hair) journey to now and I have made progress. Super happy.  I thought my growth was stalling,  but I guess it just got healthier and a little more full.


----------



## georgie

Is my hair growing or are my single braids just old and getting loose?


----------



## KinksAndInk

So happy that wash day is finally here. My hair is an oily mess. Adding a little coconut oil to this puff for an unofficial prepoo then off to class. Can't wait to wash when I get home.


----------



## movingforward

My head is way too big for wigs!


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair is still doing so much better with weekly protein and moisture!  I seriously don't get any breakage,  just shedding unless I decide to use a comb on my several weeks post hair and attempt to comb and I know I shouldn't and it defeats the whole purpose of a protective style. I broke two hairs yesterday from me not following my rule of only combing on damp hair.


----------



## Babysaffy

Just sprinkled baby powder in my hair and wore a scarf for bed. I swear it's itching a little. Maybe I should have just washed it but it's only three days since I washed and I'm tired.. Sigh


----------



## HHSJ85

Just got a relaxer after about 1 yr and a 1/2 of no relaxer and minimal heat.......my roots are straight but the rest of the hair is curly!! -_- how does this happen? ?


----------



## GettingKinky

^^^
I've read that your roots process faster due to the heat from your head. They say for virgin relaxers you should do your roots last.


----------



## spacetygrss

My rolling salon station is set up. I put all of my unopened butters, conditioners and oils in it and left my opened items in the bathroom under my vanity. I have ALOT of stuff. Jeesh! At least I can see what's already open though and use it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Not sure how I feel about this SM JBCO line...I like the raw shea butter scent better. This masque is missing something I think I'll decide next week how I really feel about it because today I did let it dry in my hair while I was watching Empire.  The shampoo was ok, a bit drying but it is a clarifying poo so it can be my once a month shampoo since I'm back to using heavy oils daily. I'll rotate it with the Redken cleansing cream. This line could have smelled...different I guess.


----------



## spellinto

I like the way my hair looks when I run my fingers through it as opposed to combing it out with a pick/comb.  It looks more natural (with more texture) and doesn't look rigidly polished (in a uniform poof).


----------



## ImanAdero

Okay so I mentioned in helping my mom take down her locs... Like seriously... She's gonna finish taking them down with (at least to begin with) MBL a hair. Her hair is surprisingly healthy and I can't wait to wash it and give her a good deep conditioning treatment and see what we can do with it afterwards. 

And just in case I didn't say it before, she has a LOT of hair. Photos just to show YALL what I mean. 
Starting photo.


----------



## ImanAdero

During photo and after photo to come in about 2 weeks lol.


----------



## greenandchic

Darn! I wish I had purchased a backup Kera Minerals Deep Conditioner weeks ago.  Hopefully it will be at Sally's...


----------



## UrbainChic

Well... I am back. Cut all my hair off last year. Impatiently waiting for my hair to grow back. Figured I can come here, where no one will shame me for my hair obsession.


----------



## Holla

Someone said some of the biggest natural nazis are frauds. They big chop on Tuesday but look like Diana Ross by Thursday.  All bc they rock natural looking weaves.  

I had no words.


----------



## ckisland

I stayed up until the morning putting twists in my hair on Sunday. I took my twists out this morning. . .
My twistout is less than savoury =_=


----------



## KinksAndInk

I have no idea what to do with my hair tomorrow for work. Right now it's in 7 braids under a bonnet and a beanie. Smh. What do I do?


----------



## spacetygrss

KinksAndInk said:


> I have no idea what to do with my hair tomorrow for work. Right now it's in 7 braids under a bonnet and a beanie. Smh. What do I do?




Is your hair long enough for a bun? If so, that's always a safe option.


----------



## KinksAndInk

spacetygrss said:


> Is your hair long enough for a bun? If so, that's always a safe option.



 but I was trying to avoid a bun. Sadly I think that's my only option because I'm too lazy for anything else.


----------



## PlainJane

I don't care if it take 8 hours to detangle every wash day, this is what I want. Funny how I joined this forum wanting APL. Now it's MBL or die


----------



## GettingKinky

KinksAndInk said:


> I have no idea what to do with my hair tomorrow for work. Right now it's in 7 braids under a bonnet and a beanie. Smh. What do I do?



What about a braid-out? Or a braidout ponytail.


----------



## KinksAndInk

GettingKinky said:


> What about a braid-out? Or a braidout ponytail.



I can't do a braidout  They always come out a hot frizzy mess. I'll probably go grab a pack of Marley hair and ps until I feel like doing my hair next week.


----------



## toaster

Yep, it's raining. Good thing today is wash day.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I wish all of the SM products smelled like the raw shea butter line...


----------



## maxineshaw

I have always basin washed my hair, so I find it very amusing that so many females pass me in the head in utter confusion as though they've never seen someone wash their hair in a sink.


----------



## Babygrowth

I love when I see products that are marketed for natural and relaxed hair! Homemade or store brands!


----------



## atlien11

My Q-redew knock off. $19.99 plus 20% off bed/bath/beyond. 

Its steam. Its pink. And most importantly its easily returnable if i hate it (which i don't) Super fab


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster
I love, love, LOVE your hair.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky

Thank you! It's taken me years to start loving it, so I'm happy I'm at a place where I really do enjoy my hair. The first time I grew it out I was so obsessed with growth and thinking that "when it got long" I would like it. Well, it got long and I didn't know how to style it, it never looked like other people's pictures and I just got frustrated.

This grow out journey has been much happier for me and I'm glad I spent all of 2014 really experimenting and figuring out what works. I'm excited for the next few years to see how more length will change my hair practices.


----------



## Lilmama1011

KinksAndInk said:


> I can't do a braidout  They always come out a hot frizzy mess. I'll probably go grab a pack of Marley hair and ps until I feel like doing my hair next week.



KinksAndInk do you coat your hand with oil while taking the braids out and fluffing?


----------



## Smiley79

I really want to try the Camille Rose products...yea I know I'm late.


----------



## youwillrise

bought onesta hydrating conditioner yesterday.  never noticed it anywhere before (got it at a salon store in the local mall)...i conditioned with it last night and i like it so far...will use it a few more times before making a real decision on it 

anyone ever try it?  

on day 12 with my twists - theyre starting to look old, but that fine with me.  these babies are staying in as long as possible.  probably just start wearing up styles a bit more, but not all the time.  not really sure when i'll take the twists out...but i would love to go at least 2 more weeks.   will put new twists in as soon as these are out.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Smiley79 said:


> I really want to try the Camille Rose products...yea I know I'm late.



save your money.  The current formulations are just ok.


----------



## julzinha

I'm going to try everything I can to thicken my hair!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Smiley79 said:


> I really want to try the Camille Rose products...yea I know I'm late.



I love the almond jai twisting butter. It gives me a lot of moisture and good definition. It's a thick creamy consistency and smells like cake batter.  I have fine hair and it doesn't weigh my hair down. I only use it for my twist and curl or perm rod sets sealed in with Oyin handmade sugar berries pomade because I don't have to remoisturize during the week and it's the only product for me that makes these styles defined with no crunch, stickiness or buildup. It's the only product I have from the line but I love it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Lilmama1011 said:


> KinksAndInk do you coat your hand with oil while taking the braids out and fluffing?



Yep. My hair just doesn't like them. I can do twist outs, bantu knot outs, twist and curls and everything else with little to no frizz but braid outs  And I don't even use oil to take down the other styles. My hair just doesn't like them.


----------



## HappyAtLast

You know...if I have to see one more natural hair video where they want to spend time dancing and profiling in the mirror  just get to the darn video!


----------



## WYSIWYG

I love my Misto oil sprayer! My hair is not weighed down with too much oil & my legs have a pretty sheen. This baby will keep me from being so heavy-handed with my oils, plus it looks nice on my bureau. 

I love it when simple things work.


----------



## PureSilver

What a wonderful thing it would be if we were able to dictate how long we wanted our hairs to be on any given day. I need me some thick MBL hair NOW!


----------



## WYSIWYG

PureSilver said:


> What a wonderful thing it would be if we were able to dictate how long we wanted our hairs to be on any given day. I need me some thick MBL hair NOW!



That sounds like the old "Chrissy" dolls. You could push in her belly button and "grow" her hair from SL to WL, then wind it back up with a dial on her back.   

Chrissy was a bad B.


----------



## LadyRaider

I am in a conference in Houston. All this natural hair! I am common.


----------



## naija24

Taking on 2015!! Going into the salon tomorrow to dye my hair a gorgeous honey blonde. I'm excited. TopNotch has inspired me.


----------



## atlien11

i can't keep my hands out of my hair today


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair is so soft right now. I love it!


----------



## PJaye

This Lace Butter is an unexpected hit...unfortunately, the scent stinks.


----------



## cherryhair123

Regretting relaxing oh well transitioning again...how do I keep having grass is greener syndrome over and over again


----------



## PerFicMsFit

I love curlfomers especially the barrel curl ones. (I continued my random hair thought in the Setting to Success 2015 thread... )


----------



## WYSIWYG

For me, the hardest part of this hair journey is sticking with the regimen, products and techniques that work and not succumbing to hair care ADD. 

Maybe I need to find someone else's hair to play in...


----------



## meka72

Really loving these QB products that I've used the last two wash days. Along with APB leave in and creams, these might become staples. I hope that reins in my PJism. Probably not but I can hope.


----------



## OhTall1

Over the summer when I still had crochet braids, I cleaned out my hair accessory drawer and gave my sister a bunch of brand new toys:  spin pins, Flexi-8s, pretty bobby pins, etc. that I'd never used.  I expected to wear braids for a good long time.  But I went natural over the holidays and now could use the hair bling.

So a few weeks ago, I mentioned this to my sister and said, "But don't worry, I'm not going to ask for that stuff back."  But I clearly expected her to offer to give them back to me.

She looked at me just like this:







Guess I'm off to buy myself some new hair toys.


----------



## Honey Bee

Holla said:


> Someone said some of the biggest natural nazis are frauds. They big chop on Tuesday but look like Diana Ross by Thursday.  All bc they rock natural looking weaves.
> 
> I had no words.


Holla  Do tell. 

Don't forget to "@" me when you do, this thread is mad long, please and thank you.


----------



## Holla

Honey Bee said:


> Holla  Do tell.
> 
> Don't forget to "@" me when you do, this thread is mad long, please and thank you.




Honey Bee …..Not a person on LHCF….you know that would have set off all sorts of flames.   The person stated it on Facebook. 

The person was saying generally how the biggest #teamnatural folks are usually the ones rocking the most "unnatural" looks by faking it with kinky weaves. I guess folks see it as the "natural" equivalent of relaxed heads looking like Haile Berry one week and Tracy Edmonds the next - which in their minds makes it not natural at all.  Some folks think that unless you look like Celie - with no relaxer, no color, and maybe even no manipulation - that you are not #teamnatural. *shrug*


----------



## WYSIWYG

Holla said:


> [...] Some folks think that unless you look like Celie - with no relaxer, no color, and maybe even no manipulation - that you are not #teamnatural. *shrug*



Well, the people who think that need to mind their own business. Wearing your real texture doesn't mean you can't also be glamorous or chic, whether it be your own hair or with little help from added pieces. I'm "Team Natural" not "Team Downtrodden." 

However, if someone else wants to rock plaits or shrunken fros 24/7 I'll fight for her right to do that too. Just don't ask me to give up my own style and grooming choices...


----------



## Beany

Looking at that QB 15% off sale...
I already have an unopened jar of AOHC and MHC type 4 cream has been doing my hair SO right. I might just pass. Might. Maybe.


----------



## Solila

I love hair compliments. But when I don't give a rat's arse how it looks or put any effort into it, I get the most compliments. I'll never understand this phenomenon.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I always go through this thing where I have a good amount of new growth ;so we all know that you get different amounts of growth in different parts of the hair and it makes my hair look uneven and I just want to cut but I don't.  I just get anxious to relax so that I can see the actua length differences. But every time I relax my hair looks fine, I just dust for safety reasons.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I want to stop being afraid of flat irons and straighten it every once in a while but I fear damage and the splits that come with it. I feel like I never show my real length unless it's soak and wet and I take a pic every three months. Other than that my hair always has texture and never is really straight.


----------



## Holla

They are clueless!  <----- my thought about women who say they only lose like 5 strands of hair on wash day.  Even when I just rinse my hair and nothing else in the shower, my drain hair catcher has more than a few strands!  Those women don't have a drain catcher because if they did, they would be SHOCKED to see how many strands they are REALLY losing on wash day.  Just because they didn't see the hairs going down the drain, doesn't mean it didn't happen. 




Beany said:


> Looking at that QB 15% off sale...
> I already have an unopened jar of AOHC and MHC type 4 cream has been doing my hair SO right. I might just pass. Might. Maybe.



I so didn't need to read this. I *love* the Cocoa tree detangling ghee but I'm not supposed to be buying any more products. I don't have room.  Even my fridge has stuff now bc I don't want any of my natural conditioners to spoil before I get a chance to use up some stuff.  But she hardly has a sale so this would be for future savings. Sigh…...


----------



## Beany

^^^ Holla this is my current struggle. I keep a few conditioners in my fridge (I think I have 4 in there) and the rest under my bed (a tip I got from Lita, it's cool and dark). The container of products under my bed overfloweth lol, but QB sales are SO rare...the struggle continues.


----------



## naija24

Anyone here relaxed and color their own hair? I am thinking these colors. I last relaxed four weeks ago and I'm touching up my roots in another 20 weeks


----------



## SlimPickinz

naija24 said:


> Anyone here relaxed and color their own hair? I am thinking these colors. I last relaxed four weeks ago and I'm touching up my roots in another 20 weeks


No more BC for you??

Sent from my iPhonetça using LHCF.    ac


----------



## Holla

Beany said:


> ^^^ Holla this is my current struggle. I keep a few conditioners in my fridge (I think I have 4 in there) and the rest under my bed (a tip I got from Lita, it's cool and dark). The container of products under my bed overfloweth lol, but QB sales are SO rare...the struggle continues.




Beany…….

Why didn't I think of that??!!  Under the bed!!! I have plenty of room under the bed! I would rather put stuff under my bed than in my fridge to be honest. I'm scared someone will go in the fridge one day…see nothing but …banana brûlée, broccoli creme, or whatever food scented conditioner and taste it thinking it's flavored whipped cream or something.  Wasting my conditioner and possibly getting sick on top of it.


----------



## youwillrise

decided i would neaten my twists.  i cleansed, dc'ed & moisturized in the twists last night.  today i am just taking a few twists out at a time and retwisting them.  i think i like this method...rather than taking all of my twists out at once and retwisting.  this works for me.


----------



## GGsKin

youwillrise said:


> ...i am just taking a few twists out at a time and retwisting them.  i think i like this method...rather than taking all of my twists out at once and retwisting.  this works for me.



It's this method that allowed me to keep braids/ twist extensions for months on end lol (out of shear lazyness). My longest stint was 18 months with human hair pick and drop extensions. I just redid each braid as needed and added new hair to 'refresh'. It felt easier than getting my hair done all over again. I remember I retained a lot of length with human hair braids.


----------



## youwillrise

AbsyBlvd said:


> It's this method that allowed me to keep braids/ twist extensions for months on end lol (out of shear lazyness). My longest stint was 18 months with human hair pick and drop extensions. I just redid each braid as needed and added new hair to 'refresh'. It felt easier than getting my hair done all over again. I remember I retained a lot of length with human hair braids.




my twists are on my own hair, but it's the same idea.  i'm trying to hold onto these for a while before i have to do completely new ones haha.  i re-did more of the back than i did the front...it definitely looks much better now!


----------



## GGsKin

youwillrise said:


> i'm trying to hold onto these for a while before i have to do completely new ones haha.  i re-did more of the back than i did the front...it definitely looks much better now!



I hear this


----------



## ms.tatiana

just run out of biotin off to eBay to buy some more


----------



## PlainJane

Has anyone used this? 

Taliah Waajid Nutrient Shine Butter...

I had to buy it after I smelled it. Today is wash day so I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Desert Skye

...I forgot how bad aphogee protien treatment smelled....


----------



## KinksAndInk

Need to m&s...can't decide what to use.


----------



## PJaye

I just sealed three large USPS boxes full of products for my niece and great-niece.  They are such enthusiastic HHJ newbies; I'm really enjoying participating in their journey.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Rant: I can't stand ignorant people's views of what a black woman's hair should look like and the assumption that if it doesn't fit their criteria she's either relaxed, weaving it or bi/multiracial. I got accused of lying about being Puerto Rican (I don't look PR at all, not even a tiny bit so that threw me waaaay off) because of my hair. Then two minutes later the same person tells me I must be biracial or "mixed with a whole lot of something" because I have "that good hair" and there's no need to lie to them 

First of all the term "good hair" irks my soul and I wish it would go in a corner and die. What exactly is "good hair"? Do you mean hair that is in good/healthy condition? Then yes I have good hair but if you're referring to my texture being superior to another then no, that term doesn't apply to me. I don't run around claiming to be 1/4 this, 1/8 that and 1/45577 of something else for the sake of bragging about or justifying the texture of my hair. Can I just be a black woman with naturally wavy/curly hair because that's the hair that God wanted to grow out of my scalp, and it's not because I'm mixed with something? And more importantly can we please kill the good hair/bad hair bs? I should've just stayed in the house until it was time for class. 

End rant.


----------



## Platinum

I haven't retwisted my locs since Thanksgiving and I'm trying to decide if I'm going to retwist this afternoon or just wait a few more weeks.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Do yal think me doing milkmaid braids on wet hair will look right?


----------



## KinksAndInk

Lilmama1011 said:


> Do yal think me doing milkmaid braids on wet hair will look right?



I've done them on wet hair before. Just made them a little looser than I normally would if I were doing them on dry hair.


----------



## Phoenix14

Winter in the Northeast is killing all the progress I made living in humid Houston.


----------



## spacetygrss

I'm finally back home and my hair needs some loving. I'm sitting with some Terra Veda Growth Oil and Latte Di Coco Rainbow Sherbert Conditioner by Belleza Naturals sitting on my hair. So happy.


----------



## atlien11

I just put some "drinking water" from walmart into my hand steamer instead of using my usual Distilled water because i ran out.

NOT THE BIZNESS. My hair felt weird. I read the ingredients on the drinking water and it contained Sodium Bicarbonate (i.e. baking soda. which i was okay with) but also Calcium Chloride (not cool). I never knew it would make a difference on my hair but it does. Apparently Distilled water doesn't have any additives and my hair was NOT fooled.

There is too much snow outside to go get more distilled water so I'm stuck like chuck til tomorrow.

Random.


----------



## Dayjoy

I just used my new Ouidad Superfruit Cleansing Shampoo for the first time and I really liked it.  Now when it's gone I'll have to decide whether to repurchase this or the ORS Creamy Aloe. 

I just realized I've been protective styling for the past two weeks.  I had my hair in eight braids and wore a hat when I left the house.  I was being so lazy.  I wish I could figure out how to do this and NOT feel lazy.


----------



## overtherainbow

I want to straighten my hair and enjoy my length, but I am afraid of heat damage, I don't own a flat iron, and I don't have the time to sit in my bathroom for 5 hours.  Maybe I'll do a curlformer set this weekend even though those things drive me insane.


----------



## PJaye

overtherainbow said:


> I want to straighten my hair and enjoy my length, but I am afraid of heat damage, I don't own a flat iron, and I don't have the time to *sit in my bathroom for 5 hours*.  Maybe I'll do a curlformer set this weekend even though those things drive me insane.



I will never understand this custom of standing in front of a bathroom mirror to style one's hair.  My Mom, aunts, sisters and I all had vanity tables - a tabled seating area with good lighting and a nice sized mirror that is dedicated to beauty.  I do a multitude of things at my vanity table, from detangling, flat ironing and applying conditioner to manicures, pedicures and post-bathing moisturizing.  I highly recommend constructing some sort of vanity table for yourself because it simplifies the process of "beautification," which is so time consuming.


----------



## Prettymetty

I brought Con Argan oil shampoo to the salon today and my hair is so soft. I usually use Keracare detangling shampoo,  but I ran out...


----------



## PinkSunshine77

1 year natural today. I can't even believe it.


----------



## Lucia

PJaye said:


> I will never understand this custom of standing in front of a bathroom mirror to style one's hair.  My Mom, aunts, sisters and I all had vanity tables - a tabled seating area with good lighting and a nice sized mirror that is dedicated to beauty.  I do a multitude of things at my vanity table, from detangling, flat ironing and applying conditioner to manicures, pedicures and post-bathing moisturizing.  I highly recommend constructing some sort of vanity table for yourself because it simplifies the process of "beautification," which is so time consuming.



PJaye
You are 1000% right 
That's cause most women don't pamper themselves  anymore it's go and hurry up we need to get back to enjoying that time I take forever one self spa days and I don't feel guilty about it either


----------



## KidneyBean86

I hadn't realized how much my hair has grown until I looked at my nursing badge this afternoon. Huge amount of growth in 4 months.


----------



## overtherainbow

PJaye said:


> I will never understand this custom of standing in front of a bathroom mirror to style one's hair.  My Mom, aunts, sisters and I all had vanity tables - a tabled seating area with good lighting and a nice sized mirror that is dedicated to beauty.  I do a multitude of things at my vanity table, from detangling, flat ironing and applying conditioner to manicures, pedicures and post-bathing moisturizing.  I highly recommend constructing some sort of vanity table for yourself because it simplifies the process of "beautification," which is so time consuming.




I second this, which is why I do most of my no-heat styling sitting in the comforts of my bedroom.  Honestly if it werent for that, I would have cut off most of my hair by now because standing is not cool.  I do have two vanity tables, but  I prefer sitting on the floor and use them to display make up/perfumes and stuff .  Unfortunately, whoever built my townhome failed at planning out  the outlets so I always have to blow dry in my bathroom. Its very annoying.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My halo twists are super fuzzy but I'm not redoing them. Today is wash day so for now I'm taking my butt to class. Fuzzy hair and all.


----------



## Napp

I think i am one of the few posters on here that have been online forever but have only a lick of hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

Napp said:


> I think i am one of the few posters on here that have been online forever but have only a lick of hair



No I have seen some complain about the same thing.  I had to see health over length before anything.  I had to get the healthy practices down first. I have been on here almost four years and just starting to see length. That's because I was practicing healthy practices on already damaged hair and had to cut off a lot after it broke off in the back.  Had I been chopped it off, I would be way more a head. Napp


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> I think i am one of the few posters on here that have been online forever but have only a lick of hair



Maybe we should have a thread for us  I've been here forever and just NL


----------



## Lilmama1011

faithVA said:


> Maybe we should have a thread for us  I've been here forever and just NL



faithVA do you find a regimen and stick with it or try new things as soon as they surface?


----------



## faithVA

Lilmama1011 said:


> faithVA do you find a regimen and stick with it or try new things as soon as they surface?



I currently have a regimen that I stick to. But I have had different regimens over the years. I have usually kept a regimen for at least 6 months before switching.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Napp said:


> I think i am one of the few posters on here that have been online forever but have only a lick of hair



I've been watching your hair for awhile now and your hair is simply amazing.  The health and sheen of your hair is awesome.  I just want to say ,we always look at the grass elsewhere but chile, your grass is prime real estate.

I should have been WL by now,  I cant hit BSL to save a toe.  I like my Wng too much and my hair does not like to be manipulated like that, so it is what it is.

I am to the point where, I just want to enjoy it and stop fretting.  As long as it continue to grow, Imma keep watering it.

Napp


----------



## Napp

faithVA said:


> Maybe we should have a thread for us  I've been here forever and just NL



Haha that would be funny



shawnyblazes said:


> I've been watching your hair for awhile now and your hair is simply amazing.  The health and sheen of your hair is awesome.  I just want to say ,we always look at the grass elsewhere but chile, your grass is prime real estate.
> 
> I should have been WL by now,  I cant hit BSL to save a toe.  I like my Wng too much and my hair does not like to be manipulated like that, so it is what it is.
> 
> I am to the point where, I just want to enjoy it and stop fretting.  As long as it continue to grow, Imma keep watering it.
> 
> Napp



shawnyblazes thank you for the compliment! I had just straightend my hair and it is not as full as i want it to be so it got me kinda sad about my hair. I think im just going to wear it curly for a while and not worry about length.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Still not ready to join the use up your stash challenge. But I did use up 3 products on my wash and go today.


----------



## naija24

My bf broke up with m on sunday. ....so I'm big chopping this weekend. I'll have less than an inch of natural hair.

I kind of wish I didn't relax a month ago but whatever


----------



## Cattypus1

naija24 said:


> My bf broke up with m on sunday. ....so I'm big chopping this weekend. I'll have less than an inch of natural hair.  I kind of wish I didn't relax a month ago but whatever


Sorry to hear about the breakup, I hope you're doing okay.  Perhaps you should give it a minute or two to let the new phase of your relationship status sink in before you BC.  Treat yourself to a lovely DC or make it a total Spa day just for you.


----------



## naija24

Cattypus1 said:


> Sorry to hear about the breakup, I hope you're doing okay.  Perhaps you should give it a minute or two to let the new phase of your relationship status sink in before you BC.  Treat yourself to a lovely DC or make it a total Spa day just for you.



I get that....but I realize that one of the biggest sour spots in our relationship was that he tried to dominate how I did my hair. 

I would like to be natural and I need a fresh start. This would do both. Plus it would help ms create some distance from him while I try to move out.


----------



## SEMO

I have to wash my hair tonight.  I hate shampooing mid-week.  But my hair is really dry and tangly and I need to clarify it.   And I don't think I can stretch til the weekend.    So 2 hours of my life are about to disappear.

Edit:

I'm finally done.  I rushed so it "only" took me 1.5 hours.  Oh well, it's over.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair isn't dry yet but I'm sleepy


----------



## PerFicMsFit

And another one... erplexed

http://instagram.com/smoothandshape

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/smoothandshape/a-new-holistic-approach-to-hair-straightening


----------



## DarkJoy

So now I know. Ive been too skimpy with some products like dc snd leave in. My strands is thirsty!


----------



## ImanAdero

Still doing mom's hair. About halfway done!!!

Now... I think I need to figure out which hair products in going to take on vacation with me!

Hair is lookin like Felicia right now, but this braid out will [hopefully] be poppin!


----------



## SuchaLady

I know many here won't agree with this but don't ever ask a boyfriend about your hair again. I've never met one that cared enough either way. I'm not blaming you, but the moment you asked what he thought you gave him too much power.  




naija24 said:


> I get that....but I realize that one of the biggest sour spots in our relationship was that he tried to dominate how I did my hair.  I would like to be natural and I need a fresh start. This would do both. Plus it would help ms create some distance from him while I try to move out.


----------



## PJaye

PerFicMsFit said:


> And another one... erplexed
> 
> http://instagram.com/smoothandshape
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/smoothandshape/a-new-holistic-approach-to-hair-straightening



This looks ridiculous.


----------



## naija24

SuchaLady said:


> I know many here won't agree with this but don't ever ask a boyfriend about your hair again. I've never met one that cared enough either way. I'm not blaming you, but the moment you asked what he thought you gave him too much power.



i gave him too much power in a lot of areas. believe me, i should have listened to EVERYONE about that. i have learned my lesson.

so yes, i'm gonna chop this week, either tomorrow or saturday, and just go about my life. i'm moving out on saturday and i am taking steps to buy my first home this year, something i never even CONSIDERED while dating him, because it was all about him.

kind of depressing to be single at 26 but whatever! i'm looking forward to my new HHJ.


----------



## naija24

how many weeks of growth would you say this woman has thus far for her cut? I am going for this look


----------



## faithVA

naija24 said:


> My bf broke up with m on sunday. ....so I'm big chopping this weekend. I'll have less than an inch of natural hair.
> 
> I kind of wish I didn't relax a month ago but whatever



: bighug: .......


----------



## DarkJoy

SuchaLady said:


> I know many here won't agree with this but don't ever ask a boyfriend about your hair again. I've never met one that cared enough either way. I'm not blaming you, but the moment you asked what he thought you gave him too much power.



I agree whole heartedly .

Sorry you are hurting naija24 but congrats on your freedom and independence from a controlling man.

You been talking about chopping and waffling due to someone else's input. Now its time to do you and get her done!

As for that pic, idk what with shrinkage and all. Maybe under six weeks from a fade given an average growth  rate?


----------



## naija24

chopping tonight after work!! whoot! should take....15 minutes?


----------



## naija24

FINALLY DID IT OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Everyone at the salon stared at me in awe. It was weird but almost more empowering. I still have to live with my ex for the next few days so I have to admit I'm kind of nervous how he will take it but like one of my gfs told me...caring about his opinion is a habit and go away eventually. Personally I like it. Still fresh to get used to after two years but it feels so familiar which is awesome!

Here I am at 20 for comparison!! Straight out of college!!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Congrats girlie naija24 I know you've been wanting this for a while. I'm not sorry to hear about your breakup  he was a super loser. Find you a strong man who appreciates you girl. 

Now stop flip flopping and stick to being natural!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to redo this wash and go  I slept on it wet last night, it wasn't fully dry this morning and of course I had to go messing with it smh. So it turned into a frizzy mess in the back. Probably would've been ok had I used gel last night but I didn't so now I have to redo it or bun it tomorrow.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

naija24 said:


> FINALLY DID IT OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Everyone at the salon stared at me in awe. It was weird but almost more empowering. I still have to live with my ex for the next few days so I have to admit I'm kind of nervous how he will take it but like one of my gfs told me...caring about his opinion is a habit and go away eventually. Personally I like it. Still fresh to get used to after two years but it feels so familiar which is awesome!  Here I am at 20 for comparison!! Straight out of college!!



naija24 you look beautiful!


----------



## PlainJane

Napp said:


> I think i am one of the few posters on here that have been online forever but have only a lick of hair



*raises hand*


----------



## GettingKinky

naija24
Congrats!! I'm happy to hear that you are finally doing what YOU want.


----------



## Prettymetty

Congrats girl! You look great


----------



## claud-uk

Dayjoy said:


> I just used my new Ouidad Superfruit Cleansing Shampoo for the first time and I really liked it.  Now when it's gone I'll have to decide whether to repurchase this or the ORS Creamy Aloe.
> 
> *I just realized I've been protective styling* for the past two weeks.  I had my hair in eight braids and wore a hat when I left the house.  I was being so lazy.  *I wish I could figure out how to do this and NOT feel lazy*.



That's easy - just tell yourself you're protective styling!


----------



## naija24

everyone at work loves my hair!! i wish i did this sooner!! looking at headwraps for accessories!!


----------



## ckisland

naija24, Congratulations and welcome to the natural side  
You look so happy and so pretty


----------



## overtherainbow

naija24
Congrats! The cut is beautiful! I swear between you and the Lupita lookalike in my class, I'm missing my TWA days. Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Sosa

I bought a denam brush..finally...and I love it!!!! I was sleeping on this for yeeeears. I get it now .


----------



## KinksAndInk

I love my new wig so much that even though it's almost midnight I want to wash and deep condition my hair so I can get it braided and wear the wig to work tomorrow. Depending on how it curls I might go back for another style next weekend.


----------



## ckisland

I can do a ponytail again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Napp

I think i finally like my hair texture the way it is. It was a long and hard journey of acceptance. I wanted that silky 3b/3c hair so bad but now im ok with my spongy kinks and curls


----------



## Napp

ckisland said:


> I can do a ponytail again!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 295429



You go girl! I was lookin at your avi and thinkin that was a wig lol you grew your hair out FAST!


----------



## youwillrise

contemplating skipping wash day this weekend. hmmmmmmm.


----------



## overtherainbow

My hair did me wrong today.  Took down my twists and its a sticky flaky mess.  This Giovanni gel is going in the garbaggio.


----------



## ckisland

Napp said:


> You go girl! I was lookin at your avi and thinkin that was a wig lol you grew your hair out FAST!


 LOL!!!!! Thank you so much  !! I am so happy to not be bald anymore


----------



## youwillrise

"contemplating skipping wash day this weekend" she says...lol...yeah, already washed and am currently deep conditioning.

hahaha.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

Almost at a point where I have a staple for every category.


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

I'm so frustrated that I spent all day flag ironing my sisters hair and it poofed up after 5 mins!! What am I missing?! I blow dried, heat protectant and smoothing serum, flat iron on 350-375! And comb chase method


----------



## Evolving78

Kaitlynrs91 said:


> I'm so frustrated that I spent all day flag ironing my sisters hair and it poofed up after 5 mins!! What am I missing?! I blow dried, heat protectant and smoothing serum, flat iron on 350-375! And comb chase method


  too much product probably. That happens to my dd.


----------



## starchgirl

My grey hair keeps the weave/wig checks to a minimum. My braid and curl got the hard stare at the gym today until she spotted my grey!


----------



## PJaye

Kaitlynrs91 said:


> I'm so frustrated that I spent all day flag ironing my sisters hair and it poofed up after 5 mins!! What am I missing?! I blow dried, heat protectant and smoothing serum, flat iron on 350-375! And comb chase method



I had the same problem until I figured out that the best, most longlasting straightening hinges on an ultra moisturizing DC session.  This thread should prove helpful:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=431336


----------



## IMFOCSD

Browsing through YouTube watching natural hair channels and I'm always so in love with silk press results...I'm so tempted!...  but last time I straightened my hair I missed my curls and rewet/washed my hair the next day smh lol..


----------



## Lilmama1011

Working at the salon and doing people's hair and seeing it get  done makes your  protective  styles look like your lazy and don't give a heck. I be feeling so basic at school! But I'm not into direct heat styling


----------



## SlimPickinz

So I didn't cut off all my hair  I'm pussy, I only trimmed my ends. But I'm happy with my cut. Still MBL/WL


----------



## WYSIWYG

Lilmama1011 said:


> Working at the salon and doing people's hair and seeing it get  done makes your  protective  styles look like your lazy and don't give a heck. I be feeling so basic at school! But I'm not into direct heat styling


 Lilmama1011 Can you jazz things up with some pretty hair accessories or do they frown upon that at your school?   

The right accessory can make the plainest style look fab.  I was looking at hair forks and hair sticks on Etsy and there's some gorgeous stuff out there.


----------



## Lilmama1011

WYSIWYG said:


> Lilmama1011 Can you jazz things up with some pretty hair accessories or do they frown upon that at your school?
> 
> The right accessory can make the plainest style look fab.  I was looking at hair forks and hair sticks on Etsy and there's some gorgeous stuff out there.



WYSIWYG We can wear any hair accessorie but just not a head band bigger than 2 inches. I try to switch up my head bands daily.  I be at school feeling like crap though. Then when I do my hair now, I don't want my styling to take no more than 10 minutes smh


----------



## KinkyRN

Soooo tired of my hair!! Just want to go to the barber shop and get it cut off. I miss the simple life!

Sent from my iPhone 6 using LHCF


----------



## GGsKin

^^Sometimes I wonder why I didn't just go through the twa stage lol (I know why. It's because I was tired of short hair after getting it cut regularly). But now, I do think I would have enjoyed the look and the ease of styling. Hmmm....


----------



## Holla

Kaitlynrs91 said:


> I'm so frustrated that I spent all day flag ironing my sisters hair and it poofed up after 5 mins!! What am I missing?! I blow dried, heat protectant and smoothing serum, flat iron on 350-375! And comb chase method



moisture level was off.  reasons could be:

your products may have contained humectant which pulls moisture from the air.

her hair wasn't completely dry.


----------



## Holla

I get the best braid outs when I air dry. The problem: it takes my hair two days to airdry! I can't leave my house in braids and rods. Sitting under the dryer now hoping my hair will dry in time for me to leave for church. Ugh………………..


I am addicted to conditioner. I bought even more conditioner yesterday.  I was right near Oyin so I figured why not pop in to save on shipping.   I want to put my stash under my bed but then I'm afraid I'll forget about it. So I put it under the sink with the other 50-11 bottles. But the door doesn't close all the way.  I hope no one else notices that. 


I trimmed the other day. My ends were FULL of SSKs. FULL!!!!  I was SHOCKED!  I would hate to have to see that again. I think  wash n go styles (incl wash n ponytails) contribute to that greatly. Esp. bc that was all I was doing for months. Now, I'm all about braidouts, roller sets, etc. Anything to manipulate my ends to stay straight and act right!


----------



## Anaisin

I think Curl Rehab is a repurchase based on how amazing it works with JBCO layered over it. It's meh without oil but that combo works better than anything else. My hair was defined root to tip after rinsing and so soft. I'll only buy it black Friday though


----------



## spellinto

My natural hair LOVES VO5 conditioner!  I don't have a leave-in that it likes as much so I may just mix the VO5 in some water and use that.  The wash-day shrinkage is REAL but it actually looks pretty cute on me  

Now I have a few hair products that I don't know what to do with...I may give them away to a shelter or relatives...


----------



## KinkyRN

Did a serious trim but need to cut more. Explains why I've been unhappy with my hair. Going back to basic LOC with plain old water as my leave in.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007

spellinto said:


> My natural hair LOVES VO5 conditioner!  I don't have a leave-in that it likes as much so I may just mix the VO5 in some water and use that.  The wash-day shrinkage is REAL but it actually looks pretty cute on me
> 
> Now I have a few hair products that I don't know what to do with...I may give them away to a shelter or relatives...



VO5 is my boo too girl.


----------



## Cattypus1

naija24 said:


> FINALLY DID IT OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Everyone at the salon stared at me in awe. It was weird but almost more empowering. I still have to live with my ex for the next few days so I have to admit I'm kind of nervous how he will take it but like one of my gfs told me...caring about his opinion is a habit and go away eventually. Personally I like it. Still fresh to get used to after two years but it feels so familiar which is awesome!  Here I am at 20 for comparison!! Straight out of college!!


You look so cute and happy!  I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Honey Bee

SlimPickinz said:


> So I didn't cut off all my hair  I'm pussy, I only trimmed my ends. But I'm happy with my cut. Still MBL/WL


SlimPickinz, I *KNOW* you wasn't getting ready to cut off all that pretty hair??! I will get on the train (which I generally avoid on principle), come to wherever you be, and *fight you*.  You betta not!


----------



## spacetygrss

I'm always amazed at how much my hair loves protein. My body loves a high-protein diet and my hair is only truly happy with consistent protein usage.


----------



## Napp

I decided to make a new website! This time i will really put some effort into it.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Congrats, naija24, you look lovely in your new cut!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Honey Bee said:


> SlimPickinz, I *KNOW* you wasn't getting ready to cut off all that pretty hair??! I will get on the train (which I generally avoid on principle), come to wherever you be, and fight you.  You betta not!


Lmaoooo listen stay up there. No worries. I found my old hair dresser, went to the shop and discussed my cut with her. I went last week for my cut and chickened out  she trimmed about an inch off. Honey Bee no need to get on the train just to fight me

I do want to cut this mop off though


----------



## brownb83

Trying to learn to love my hair again.


----------



## CodeRed

Duchess007 said:


> VO5 is my boo too girl.


 
I second that. It's pretty much everything I need outside of my relaxer. 

I wish they'd get that search function fixed. That thing gives me life. Now I gotta go through google and attach "longhaircareforum.com" to everything just to search for info and it's definitely not as useful.


----------



## spellinto

My stash of product was already small to begin with...it feels so strange now let go of 98% it...all I can think about is the money I spent on those leave-ins, how long it took me to master using those flexi rods, and who on Earth will I give my flat iron to? 

Halfway through my rummaging I found a bottle of Paul Mitchell's Kids Detangling Taming Spray (a leave in conditioner) I had forgotten about.  It moisturizes my natural hair pretty well so I'll keep it around. (I have better luck moisturizing my short hair with sprays because creams seem to build up on my scalp )  I like that it detangles too because it's easier to use my afro pick afterwards.  I'll use it up until it's gone and then decide whether to repurchase.

My stash as of now:
- VO5 Moisture Milks Shampoo (for clarifying)
- VO5 Moisture Milks Conditioner (staple )
- Hair One Cleansing Conditioner (may be tossed)
- Paul Mitchell Kids Detangling Taming Spray
- Not Your Mother's Kinky Moves Curl Defining Cream (may be tossed)
- Softee Protein Gel
- Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor
- Ultraswim Chlorine Removal Shampoo
- a satin scarf, boar bristle brush, seamless comb, afro pick

I plan on experimenting with the gel & defining cream.  I rarely use the satin scarf unless my sides start to look shabby as they grow in.  Same with the brush...rarely use it, but it's hard to find a good boar brush so I'm not letting go of this one.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva

Y'all.....

My mother broke the button on my yellow bird. It's stuck on high speed and won't turn off until it's unplugged. I was so mad! I tried not to be mad, but I had her for 9 years. It still works, so that's a plus, I guess. I can find the round/ circular yellow bird dryers, just not the one that is shaped like the silver bird. I like that the buttons are on the inside of the grip instead of the outter side.

I've though about upgrading to the silver bird, but I'm not sure how it truly compares to the yellow bird. I've looked a reviews on Amazon, but most are about the yellow. If anyone has the silver bird, please let me know if it's as good/better than the yellow bird.
TIA


----------



## lovely_locks

Have a mixture of honey, coconut oil and black Jamaican oil sitting on my head. Hoping it will make my hair softer.


----------



## Rocky91

so far this shea moisture manuka and honey line is 
i shampooed and conditioned, and now the masque is sitting on my head. it had slip going on and it smells great. i'm sure it'll work very well.

I love when i find an entire line that works well!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You ever have someone do something and you know exactly where they are coming from but it still makes you pause and take a deep breath?


----------



## shasha8685

---Back to my regimen. Thank goodness I know what my hair needs at the very minimum. I suffered no setbacks last year due to my hands way off attitude but I didn't retain much growth either.


--My hair loves and needs protein. Any suggestions for protein based DCs and moisturizers are much appreciated.

--Thinking about getting my blog its own site off of blogger. I'm still mulling it over but it seems like something that I should do.


----------



## spacetygrss

shasha8685 said:


> ---Back to my regimen. Thank goodness I know what my hair needs at the very minimum. I suffered no setbacks last year due to my hands way off attitude but I didn't retain much growth either.
> 
> 
> --_*My hair loves and needs protein. Any suggestions for protein based DCs and moisturizers are much appreciated.*_
> 
> --Thinking about getting my blog its own site off of blogger. I'm still mulling it over but it seems like something that I should do.



shasha8685:

I don't know if it's considered a Protein DC, but Komaza's protein treatment is AMAZING. It's a strong protein, but leaves my hair feeling both strong AND soft. I've followed it with different moisturizing DCs and my hair always feels good.
You should give it a try.


----------



## PlainJane

I have small bumps along my hairline. I'm so mad. I think it was the jbco. I shampooed yesterday and they are still there. I guess I'll be clarifying this weekend.


----------



## meka72

I'm unsure but I think my hair may be normally porous now.


----------



## ronie

meka72 said:


> I'm unsure but I think my hair may be normally porous now.


It is very possible. I find that I need less protein in my regimen. It stays softer longer, and it takes much much longer to airdry. It even takes long with my soft bonnet dryer now. I still call her hi po    so that I don't forget to go back to my hi po regimen if she starts acting up. 
meka72


----------



## meka72

ronie said:


> It is very possible. I find that I need less protein in my regimen. It stays softer longer, and it takes much much longer to airdry. It even takes long with my soft bonnet dryer now. I still call her hi po    so that I don't forget to go back to my hi po regimen if she starts acting up. meka72



The last time I did my hair, I didn't do an ACV rinse and it took my hair about 1.5 hours to dry. That's a long time for my hair.

 I also realized that my hair was very responsive to the temperature of the water on wash day.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I keep saying I'm going to switch to biweekly washes but so far I haven't. Smh. Definitely this month will be it. Maybe even once a month until summer. I'm on a mission so I need to keep my hands out of my hair as much as possible.


----------



## DoDo

PlainJane said:


> I have small bumps along my hairline. I'm so mad. I think it was the jbco. I shampooed yesterday and they are still there. I guess I'll be clarifying this weekend.



PlainJane

This is why I cant use JBCO on my scalp. Instead I only use it on my hair, and mostly on my ends.


----------



## DoDo

shawnyblazes said:


> You ever have someone do something and you know exactly where they are coming from but it still makes you pause and take a deep breath?



shawnyblazes

Would you like to share?


----------



## alex114

I'm in the 2015 wig challenge but i just got tired of my 4 week old cornrows and took them out -_- sighhhhhh, so now idk. my hair is in a puff, which is cool lol, but now idk, should i throw some V05 on it and just leave and wait till I can wash? hmmmm


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I sold more hair products than I bought last month. Progress!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Today is a snow day.  Wish I had some Marley hair. Today would be the perfect day to do some twists. Oh well.


----------



## divachyk

oneastrocurlie said:


> I sold more hair products than I bought last month. Progress!



Did you take a beating on shipping? I'd love to sell stuff but by the time I factor shipping, it's not worth it. oneastrocurlie


----------



## divachyk

KinksAndInk said:


> I keep saying I'm going to switch to biweekly washes but so far I haven't. Smh. Definitely this month will be it. Maybe even once a month until summer. I'm on a mission so I need to keep my hands out of my hair as much as possible.



I'm now washing every 2 weeks and my hair is doing much better. Granted, I'm in plaits and wearing wigs, thus I'm using less product so the need to cleanse is way less. But, every 2 weeks was norm pre-hhj and my hair did fine. You should try it. KinksAndInk


----------



## KinksAndInk

divachyk said:


> I'm now washing every 2 weeks and my hair is doing much better. Granted, I'm in plaits and wearing wigs, thus I'm using less product so the need to cleanse is way less. But, every 2 weeks was norm pre-hhj and my hair did fine. You should try it. KinksAndInk



It's what I used to do but since cutting off the heat damage and going heat free and rocking my curls I feel the need to wash weekly. My mom swears she only washed my hair once a month when I was a kid and my hair was waist length so I might go back to that lol. Anything for more retention.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

divachyk, and this is why I'm stuck with a lot of things I dont want to go to waste while I'm protective styling.  I like fast shipping which is $5.25, you get it in 2-3 business days. Those items have been on the swap board like 4 months, lol


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need a protein treatment but I don't feel like being under the dryer for the aphogee two step so I think I'm going to mix a little two step with either Joico or SM JBCO DC, slap on a plastic cap and snuggle back in bed.


----------



## Rocky91

Rocky91 said:


> so far this shea moisture manuka and honey line is
> i shampooed and conditioned, and now the masque is sitting on my head. it had slip going on and it smells great. i'm sure it'll work very well.
> 
> I love when i find an entire line that works well!!



yep, did not disappoint. it had my hair laying down flat, it was so moisturized.

random thought: the only reason i still have edges and a nape is because i pay careful attention to them when I DC. because a ponytail/bun ain't cute to me unless it's sleek and tight.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

divachyk said:


> Did you take a beating on shipping? I'd love to sell stuff but by the time I factor shipping, it's not worth it. oneastrocurlie



divachyk it hasn't been too bad. I try putting things in the smallest box that'll hold everything, a little newspaper for cushion and using standard shipping seems to be the cheapest. Slowest but cheapest.


----------



## Evolving78

I wanna try these products, but I would be mad as heck if they didn't work for me!! 
http://www.silkhydrationbyljones.com


----------



## ronie

divachyk said:


> Did you take a beating on shipping? I'd love to sell stuff but by the time I factor shipping, it's not worth it. oneastrocurlie


divachyk
I order the padded priority envelopes from usps. They are free of charge. They hold a lot of products, and they are very secured. I have not any issue with anyone I ship products to. It's 5.95 flat rate shipping. I am in NY and I have shipped to FL, MA, CA,  TX, and many more. I always ship many  products at a time though. Good luck.


----------



## KimPossibli

not.. cutting... my ... hair...


----------



## Evolving78

KinksAndInk said:


> I need a protein treatment but I don't feel like being under the dryer for the aphogee two step so I think I'm going to mix a little two step with either Joico or SM JBCO DC, slap on a plastic cap and snuggle back in bed.


  don't do it! I went to sleep with that two step in my head and it took months to get rid of the protein overload!


----------



## KinksAndInk

shortdub78 said:


> don't do it! I went to sleep with that two step in my head and it took months to get rid of the protein overload!



I don't have issues with protein overload. My fine hair needs medium-hard protein treatments almost weekly. It thrives more with protein than moisture but I still try to keep a good balance. I wasn't going to go back to sleep though lol but I did mix it with Joico but only for about 15 mins because I've never used the combo and didn't know how my hair and scalp would like it.


----------



## overtherainbow

I'm never one to care about other people's hair.  I take the "not my hairx not my problem" approach. But, I'm  really concerned for my roommate's health. I was detangling in the shower and notice the tub was getting clogged.  Figuring my hair trap wasnt on right, I  went to clean the drain afterwards, only to find a generous fistfull of my roommates straight hair that definitely was not there yesterday.  I know she was doing this fad 5 day shakeology detox, but now I'm just concerned because excessive hair loss might mean malnutrition  It's none of my business so I am not going to say anything,  but I hope she feels okay.


----------



## divachyk

ronie said:


> divachyk
> I order the padded priority envelopes from usps. They are free of charge. They hold a lot of products, and they are very secured. I have not any issue with anyone I ship products to. It's 5.95 flat rate shipping. I am in NY and I have shipped to FL, MA, CA,  TX, and many more. I always ship many  products at a time though. Good luck.



TY for the tip ronie. I will do that.


----------



## PlainJane

Confession: I only do my hair when I know I'm seeing my boyfriend. 

I need to do better.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My first client. I used under 400° and with one pass!


----------



## imaginary

Really need some quality hair shears but I'm extra broke right now :/


----------



## divachyk

KinksAndInk, try it and if it works, score! If not, then dial it back to every 2 weeks and see what you get.

shawnyblazes, my prods never seem to move when I list them. 

Lilmama1011, great job! Were you nervous?


----------



## claud-uk

imaginary said:


> Really need some quality hair shears but I'm extra broke right now :/



imaginary - yup, I hear that!  I'm so broke right now I had to dig my old pair out and sharpen them so I could trim my hair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Whew, that sellers fee sure is high.  My little ole self, cant afford that right now.


----------



## shasha8685

shortdub78 said:


> I wanna try these products, but I would be mad as heck if they didn't work for me!!
> http://www.silkhydrationbyljones.com



She's an awesome stylist!! She was my stylist back when I was in Bham. I believe that she used her products on my hair. My hair did fine with them. Pretty solid line from what I can tell.


----------



## imaginary

claud-uk said:


> @imaginary - yup, I hear that!  I'm so broke right now I had to dig my old pair out and sharpen them so I could trim my hair



How do you sharpen yours? I just did a dusting two weeks ago and already my ends are fuzzy


----------



## Lilmama1011

Omg, everyone stop what you are doing!  I did a freaking bun. For the ones that know me, I could never do one. SO helped


----------



## Lilmama1011

I tied it down to make it smoother for the morning


----------



## whiteoleander91

Lilmama1011 it's beautiful


----------



## Evolving78

shasha8685 said:


> She's an awesome stylist!! She was my stylist back when I was in Bham. I believe that she used her products on my hair. My hair did fine with them. Pretty solid line from what I can tell.


  I remember reading your review and your spot on her blog! I have been following her for several months now, and I've been wanting to try her products. I'm just tripping on the price and size of the conditioner!


----------



## WYSIWYG

Whoever came up with the idea to wear vinyl gloves while washing/DCing your hair is a genius. My nails thank you, mystery poster! 

(If the stupid search function worked, I could find the thread and thank you properly.)


----------



## alex114

Why must my hair prefer expensive hair productsssssssss….whyyyyyy…. whyyyy didn't i buy more oyin handmade on black friday :'( ughh
And I refuse to find it in Paris, because i know that's gonna be half my budget for the month. NOPE


----------



## ckisland

Lilmama1011, that's such a pretty bun!!! Good job 

Sorry TWA, but I'm loving this straight haired life


----------



## claud-uk

imaginary said:


> How do you sharpen yours? I just did a dusting two weeks ago and already my ends are fuzzy



imaginary - I use the Fiskars scissor sharpener, had them for at least a year so they probably need replacing however I will be buying some new professional scissors (I just started a new thread on how much the ladies here will pay for quality scissors) with my next pay check.


----------



## PlainJane

Reminiscing about how easy my texlaxed hair was...
I could come home from work and wash, DC, air dry and flat iron all before my plans that same night. 
Those days are long gone smh.


----------



## claud-uk

*Ladies, I have a question/need advice:*

Last wash session was moisture-based: verrry light protein/EVOO pre-poo, cowash, oil rinse then moisturizing DC. Hair was soft and fluffy, felt great after. 

The wash session before that one was probably 50% moisture 50% protein: pre-poo, cleansing conditioner, ACV, oil rinse, DC. My hair was stiff and very clumpy after, I believe I used too much protein and/or the ACV wasn't diluted enough. 

Last few mornings hair has been crunchy after LOC the night before, so last night I tried sth new and did OLC. Tonight hair was extremely soft and very very quick to accept moisture when LOC, but I noticed lots of very short broken ends when handling. Do I need more protein or more moisture in my next wash session? 

Thanks in advance for your input,  I will be washing tomorrow so need help asap!


----------



## Lilmama1011

claud-uk said:


> Ladies, I have a question/need advice:
> 
> Last wash session was moisture-based: verrry light protein/EVOO pre-poo, cowash, oil rinse then moisturizing DC. Hair was soft and fluffy, felt great after.
> 
> The wash session before that one was probably 50% moisture 50% protein: pre-poo, cleansing conditioner, ACV, oil rinse, DC. My hair was stiff and very clumpy after, I believe I used too much protein and/or the ACV wasn't diluted enough.
> 
> Last few mornings hair has been crunchy after LOC the night before, so last night I tried sth new and did OLC. Tonight hair was extremely soft and very very quick to accept moisture when LOC, but I noticed lots of very short broken ends when handling. Do I need more protein or more moisture in my next wash session?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input,  I will be washing tomorrow so need help asap!



I think it was  the acv. I would do strictly  moisture


----------



## Nightingale

I tried Crisco as a sealant on Sunday and I  liked it. Today, my hair still feels good. For some reason I want to keep it a secret. I don't think I'll mention it again after this post.


----------



## Blairx0

Nightingale said:


> I tried Crisco as a sealant on Sunday and I  liked it. Today, my hair still feels good. For some reason I want to keep it a secret. I don't think I'll mention it again after this post.



Its great for hair and skin!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Nightingale said:


> I tried Crisco as a sealant on Sunday and I  liked it. Today, my hair still feels good. For some reason I want to keep it a secret. I don't think I'll mention it again after this post.



Crisco is the bomb. Lots have used it over the years. My sons eczema cleared up with it and I used it to twist with when the weather was really cold a few times.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm missing my curls. Marleys are coming out this weekend.


----------



## irisak

I got crochet braids this weekend an just realized I have no idea how to care for synthetic hair I don't know if I'm super picky or if this hair is already starting to look a hot mess after only 4 days.

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## GGsKin

^^What hair did you use? I've used freetress for curly crochet and prefer it as it can look natural and holds up well. I had to trim more frayed edges with other brands.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I wanna try all of this. Real random


----------



## ckisland

I walked in the kitchen, and my mom said, "Wow!!! Your hair is so shiny!! It looks just like a wig!! Turn around. Let me see it again"


----------



## youwillrise

taking these twists out. of course i'd be the one to start taking them out this late at night when i have to work early in the morning.  lol.  kept them in for 24 days.


----------



## irisak

AbsyBlvd said:


> ^^What hair did you use? I've used freetress for curly crochet and prefer it as it can look natural and holds up well. I had to trim more frayed edges with other brands.



@ absyblvd I think I used freetress too. Deep wave but it's just so ragged. It really doesn't look that bad but I don't know. I don't like the way it feels at all and I have ragged ends all over the place.

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## Napp

what did you use to flat iron your hair ckisland


----------



## GGsKin

irisak said:


> @ absyblvd I think I used freetress too. Deep wave but it's just so ragged. It really doesn't look that bad but I don't know. I don't like the way it feels at all and I have ragged ends all over the place.
> 
> Fighting auto correct everyday



Short of taking them out, the only thing I can suggest that helped me is to tie your hair at night with either silk or satin and cut the knots out rather than pull them out. HTH


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I can finally use the app like a normal person....


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

WYSIWYG said:


> Whoever came up with the idea to wear vinyl gloves while washing/DCing your hair is a genius. My nails thank you, mystery poster!  (If the stupid search function worked, I could find the thread and thank you properly.)



WYSIWYG, that would be HanaKuroi, 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## WYSIWYG

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> WYSIWYG, that would be HanaKuroi,   Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you!!!! I've been driving myself crazy trying to find that thread...

HanaKuroi my love, you are the cat's pajamas!


----------



## ckisland

ckisland said:


> Her name is NaturallyReflected
> http://youtu.be/HvC228EDj6k
> 
> Her hair came out flawless





Napp said:


> what did you use to flat iron your hair ckisland



Napp Your wash n'go has grown so much!!!!! I love the progress pics in your siggy  
I only used a small bit of sweet almond oil. I quoted the video I followed exactly


----------



## Holla

Aveda is becoming my standard for new salons. It seems like Aveda salon owners maintain a certain standard across the board. Haven't walked into an Aveda salon that I didn't like...from the aroma to the decor to the layout, I have liked them all. Without some standard most solo salons just don't do ish but set up mirrors, chairs and dryers. Nada mas. Bonus is finding Aveda salons that are black salons. I am getting my hair done now at one and I'm a fan. So far so good. We had a good consultation and she asked all the right questions about what products I'm using, how am I daily styling, what I want to accomplish, how often I poo, etc. Now getting color. Pricey but really worth it for a relaxing salon experience.

ETA: I FREAKING LOVE IT!!!!!  I love my highlights and cut!

EETA:  People at work are too flipping nosey!  I kept getting compliments about how great my hair looks followed with questions asking how much I paid.  They started at $100 and kept going up until I smiled at the closer amount.  I had to flat out let them know that: 1) I spend money on quality and 2) I'd do it again.  One of them still crying over how some cheap spot took her from damn near BSL to almost SL one time but she paid like $40. You get what you pay for when it comes to stylists. My hair is healthy, still long, and has a beautiful color. Can a sista LIVE!!!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I haven't watched hair videos in so long. Think I'll do that since I've got an hour to kill while my hair colors.


----------



## Prettymetty

Does anyone use Aphogee 2 min on a regular basis? 

I need to start using it, because the last 2 salon visits I didn't go under the dryer and I need something to penetrate my strands quickly...


----------



## Prettymetty

Hmmm I'm going to look for an Aveda salon in my area.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Prettymetty said:


> Does anyone use Aphogee 2 min on a regular basis?  I need to start using it, because the last 2 salon visits I didn't go under the dryer and I need something to penetrate my strands quickly...



I used to use it every week. I only stopped to try other products. My hair loves protein but it's such a light protein that I never felt the need to deep condition after. After I finish up the Joico I'll probably be going back.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Prettymetty said:


> Does anyone use Aphogee 2 min on a regular basis?
> 
> I need to start using it, because the last 2 salon visits I didn't go under the dryer and I need something to penetrate my strands quickly...



I use it weekly as well. Just about every week unless I'm trying a new product out. Sometimes I get lazy and add it into whatever DC I'm using that week.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My curls loosened up a bit after coloring my hair. Don't know what SM puts in their hair color system that causes this but I love it  or maybe it was because I left it on for an hour this time...oh well doesn't matter. Less shrinkage for my wash and go. 

ETA: My hair is super soft. Don't know if it was the color, the combination of products or using the LOCO method but I truly love the way it's feeling right now. Can't keep my hands out of it.


----------



## GettingKinky

Prettymetty said:


> Does anyone use Aphogee 2 min on a regular basis?  I need to start using it, because the last 2 salon visits I didn't go under the dryer and I need something to penetrate my strands quickly...



It's part of my rotation I alternate each wash between that AOGPB and Kenra. I really like it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm sitting at the salon and my appointment was 45 minutes ago and I'm still not in the chair. She's usually very good about being on time. I'm hungry and not happy. If I had know she was this far behind I would have gotten dinner first. I would leave, but I need these grays covered and she does an awesome job of flatironing.


----------



## CodeRed

GettingKinky said:


> I'm sitting at the salon and my appointment was 45 minutes ago and I'm still not in the chair. She's usually very good about being on time. I'm hungry and not happy. If I had know she was this far behind I would have gotten dinner first. I would leave, but I need these grays covered and she does an awesome job of flatironing.


 
I hope you're in another country...I'm on the East coast in the USA and it's like 11pm here erplexed


----------



## yaya24

2 things my hair HATES:

 Shea butter and coconut oil.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Smh. Supposed to go out with my friend tonight. She cancelled at the last minute BUT I'm more annoyed about the fact that I could have started my braidout last night. Now its 11:00pm and I'm on here wasting time.


----------



## GettingKinky

CodeRed said:


> I hope you're in another country...I'm on the East coast in the USA and it's like 11pm here erplexed



I'm on the west coast. It's 8:30. I finally have the color on my hair. Hopefully I'm out of here by 9:30. I'd rather be here late on a weeknight than give up up a weekend day.


----------



## ImanAdero

Making progress on my mom's locs! She's actually still got REALLY long and should still be BSL/MBL even with a cut/trim.


----------



## JaneBond007

PJ'ism almost got the best of me and I even made a thread to ask which Giovanni to buy.  Well, I scrapped that idea and opted for Aunt Jackie's Knot On My Watch which I can get in town and an online order of my old favorite, Silicon Mix.  

Any other users of Aunt Jackie's here?  I'm liking the detangling therapy.


----------



## sexypebbly

I want to do a wash and go but scared I'm not gonna like it


----------



## Duchess007

Sally beauty is having a sale on their gallon-size containers of shampoo and conditioner. Buy 4, and they'll ring up $4 each.


----------



## rileypak

Today I broke a banana clip and struggled to get a scrunchie to wrap around my hair twice so I could make a high bun. I can't recall the last time I struggled to corral my hair into a ponytail!

PROGRESS!!!


----------



## Blairx0

sexypebbly said:


> I want to do a wash and go but scared I'm not gonna like it



I'm with you! I am really thinking of trying it, but I have avoided it for so many years. I was always worried about tangles, lengeth , my hair shape, etc. But you'll never know until you try


----------



## PlainJane

When my hair gets MBL I swear I will braid it up at the beginning of the week and just wear a braidout on the weekends or whenever I need to. 
I think braidouts look the best on me but I just hate that it's a style that takes an entire night to set.


----------



## Napp

Sometimes i miss the look of my relaxed hair


----------



## irisak

AbsyBlvd said:


> Short of taking them out, the only thing I can suggest that helped me is to tie your hair at night with either silk or satin and cut the knots out rather than pull them out. HTH



AbsyBlvd girl I took that **** out! The last straw was when my co-worker found a ball of hair on the floor and asked me if it was mine! The good thing is I only had to pay for the hair. Bf's sister did them for free because I cornrowed her hair and she can't cornrow. I plopped a wig on over the cornrows and now I'm good.

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## spacetygrss

I've been natural for almost 14 years and have NEVER been able to get a good flat-iron on my hair despite using every tip imaginable.
I used the Beautiful Textures Naturally Straight system today and my hair is relaxer straight. I didn't even have to use my flat iron on high. Medium heat did the trick.
I was able to really see my ends and gave myself a good trim. My ends are happy, happy, happy.

Edited to add: I'm grazing BSL after my trim. Woot!


----------



## movingforward

spacetygrss can you give a review of Beautiful Textures?



spacetygrss said:


> I've been natural for almost 14 years and have NEVER been able to get a good flat-iron on my hair despite using every tip imaginable.
> I used the Beautiful Textures Naturally Straight system today and my hair is relaxer straight. I didn't even have to use my flat iron on high. Medium heat did the trick.
> I was able to really see my ends and gave myself a good trim. My ends are happy, happy, happy.
> 
> Edited to add: I'm grazing BSL after my trim. Woot!


----------



## spacetygrss

movingforward said:


> @spacetygrss can you give a review of Beautiful Textures?



movingforward:

Here's the quick rundown.

It comes with a shampoo and leave-in conditioner.

Step 1: The instructions say to shampoo your hair 2-3 times to make sure that all build-up is gone. I used it three times, washing my hair in sections. I was expecting my hair to be stripped and dry, but I was pleasantly surprised. My hair wasn't moisturized, but it wasn't stripped either.

Step 2: Towel dry, work the conditioner through your hair and detangle. The conditioner is allowed to sit for 20 minutes. You should be careful not to use too much. My hair is grazing BSL and I still had a little over 1/3 of the bottle left.

Step 3: Blow-dry on medium. I was impressed with this step alone, since normally blowdrying results in a big, dense afro. I had a soft, fluffy blow-out.

Step 4: Flat iron. The box says that if you want to easily convert back and forth between straight and curly to flatiron on low (275 degrees). For people who want to wear their hair straight for 4-6 weeks, use 400 degrees. My flatiron doesn't tell exact degrees, but I used it on a medium setting (I've used the highest setting before and still couldn't get my hair to stay straight!). My hair came out relaxer straight with one pass.

Typically, if I try to flatiron my hair is reverts back to a fluffy afro before I even finish my entire head. It's been 4 hours now and my hair is shiny and straight.

The box comes a packet each of anti-reversion shampoo and conditioner.
If you want to speed up reversion you can use any clarifying shampoo to wash your hair. They say to expect full reversion in about 3 shampoos by doing this.

I'll have to wait and see how quickly my hair reverts, but thus far, I'm pleased. My hair is soft, straight and shiny. The product was really easy to use. I'll use this whenever I want to do a good trim because having my hair straight really helped with that today.

HTH


----------



## spacetygrss

I wrapped my hair last night. I unwrapped this morning. My hair is still nice and sleek. 
Of course, I'm already missing my coils. LOL.


----------



## sexypebbly

Blairx0 said:


> I'm with you! I am really thinking of trying it, but I have avoided it for so many years. I was always worried about tangles, lengeth , my hair shape, etc. But you'll never know until you try



That's exactly what I'm worried about. But you are right. We have to try.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I love when I get compliments on my hair even when I think it looks like crap.


----------



## JaneBond007

Since there is no search feature, I'm sharing this in 3 places:

 LADIES!!!!!!

I just got back from* Whole Foods *and there was a little tiny sale sign at the cash register....


*3-Day weekend sale*, ending Sunday. *All hair products 25% off*. I'm serious. Call your local WF's because I don't know if it's in every state.  I'm in Pittsburgh, PA.
__________________


----------



## spacetygrss

Alright. I'm over the straight hair thing already. I'm tempted to do a triple wash with an SLS shampoo and be done with this. I'll see if I can tolerate it for a couple of more days. I really prefer my kinks and coils.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm trying to upload a pic of my clients hair to show you all but it keeps crashing!


----------



## Solila

I'm sitting here staring at this bottle of Mega-Tek.... and shaking. Its the one with the flowers on it. O_O'   I don't know if I should use it or burn it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Solila said:


> I'm sitting here staring at this bottle of Mega-Tek.... and shaking. Its the one with the flowers on it. O_O'   I don't know if I should use it or burn it.



solia I have that one. It was advertised when I bought it as the old bottle but I received that one which at first irked my nerves. I actually used it last week mixed with Mission Condition's Caramel Protein treatment which turned out to be a bad idea because I got protein overload. next time if I use it, I'll use it with a moisturizing DC instead.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Haven't washed in 2 weeks and don't feel like washing now. Going 3 weeks is pushing it but think I just might.


----------



## Beany

Since the search feature is STILL down I wanna bump old, random threads.


----------



## Evolving78

Why isn't the search working? I want to search!


----------



## Solila

flyygirlll2 said:


> solia I have that one. It was advertised when I bought it as the old bottle but I received that one which at first irked my nerves. I actually used it last week mixed with Mission Condition's Caramel Protein treatment which turned out to be a bad idea because I got protein overload. next time if I use it, I'll use it with a moisturizing DC instead.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



flyygirlll2 What do you do regarding the sheading? I cannot stand it! Lol


----------



## spacetygrss

I broke down.
I've got a prepoo going right now. 
I.DO.NOT.LIKE.STRAIGHT.HAIR.ON.ME.

It WAS worth it to really get at my ends though. I cut a 3/4-1 inch off (those ends needed to go badly!).


----------



## GGsKin

I miss the search function too. Fast making my way through threads so old I can't see the pics and none of the links work lol


----------



## spacetygrss

My kinks and coils are back. Happy Dance!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Solila said:


> flyygirlll2 What do you do regarding the sheading? I cannot stand it! Lol



solia I did not experience more shedding than I usually do when I used it. Do you leave it on your hair? I did not leave it on and don't plan to if I use it again. Perhaps mixing it with oil might help alleviate any dryness and shedding ( olive oil and or Jojoba oil).

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KinksAndInk

I just want to give a huge thank you to Dr. Willie L. Morrow for commercializing the Afro pick. As a fine haired medium density natural I thank you from the bottom of my heart. Today's perfect heart shaped "wash and fro" wouldn't have been possible without your contribution. You the real MVP


----------



## Evolving78

I used to love biostrand hair products. They were the first products I started using when I started my Hhj 13 years ago. They used to be popular on this board, but my stylist recommended the product line to me. I purchased the line from her salon and would bring them in weekly. I would use the phorme spray for moisture and would use the fine' hair polish for shine and to make my hair easier to comb. I used to use a lot of oil in my hair, but that product didn't leave my hair greasy. If your hair loves protein, it's a great line to try out.


----------



## vevster

I did a pre poo treatment with coconut oil on the ends and diluted acv on my scalp.  Boy the ACV is soooo soothing to my itchy scalp!!!!

During the wash when parts of my scalp started to itch, I grabbed my spray bottle and spritzed the areas... ahhhh relief!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

I'm thinking about revisiting sweet almond oil


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Search is working but I can't remember what I needed to search for


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

vevster said:


> I did a pre poo treatment with coconut oil on the ends and diluted acv on my scalp.  Boy the ACV is soooo soothing to my itchy scalp!!!!
> 
> During the wash when parts of my scalp started to itch, I grabbed my spray bottle and spritzed the areas... ahhhh relief!!



ACV is the best thing smoking for scalp issues.


----------



## CodeRed

BranwenRosewood said:


> *Search is working* but I can't remember what I needed to search for


 
Thank heavens. It took people saying they weren't going to pay anymore for 2 weeks to do so.


----------



## shasha8685

When did Elasta QP change the ingredients to the Creme Conditioning shampoo?


It _*used*_ to be sulfate-free.....


----------



## veesweets

Not liking how my hair feels/looks when wet. I'm almost positive it's because I haven't used a chelating shampoo since last June 
But until I get my hands on some redken cleansing cream, I want to wait


----------



## NappyNelle

I stayed under the dryer on medium for an hour and my hair is still damp... I did not go under with soaking wet hair, so what gives? lol Oh well. I will bun or pin it up tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Trying to talk myself out of the next 9 weeks of protective styling. 

I've did 3 weeks so far but I miss my hair...decisions!!!!!

I need rhassoul, slippery elm , and some yogurt eventually though. 

Let's see how the next 3 weeks ago and then I can decide about the next 3.

#soundslikeaplan


----------



## fatimablush

shasha8685 said:


> When did Elasta QP change the ingredients to the Creme Conditioning shampoo?
> 
> 
> It _*used*_ to be sulfate-free.....




thank you for telling me.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

It's been a little over a month since my BC and I can definitely tell that my hair is growing. My curls are hanging longer, taking a bit longer to dry, I can shake my head and feel my curls move, I don't have to fluff my hair to get volume, etc.  I attribute the growth to applying Njoy's growth oil at night and then working out first thing in the morning before I cowash in the shower.  I think the heat/steam from my head makes the oil penetrate better or something.  I hope I keep getting good results.  My fiancee noticed that it's growing too, he mentioned it this weekend.  I needs ALL da growth I can get lol.  

I haven't decided how I feel about cones.  I keep hearing that they're SO bad for your hair.. but my daily cowash conditioner (Aussie Moist 3 Min Miracle) makes my hair feel and look lovely and I believe it has cones in it.  Iount know.

I can't wait til my hair grows back but I will say that I LOVE the ease of this short hair.  It takes me like 5 mins to do my hair in the morning.  At night I just oil my scalp and put on my bonnet and I'm good.  At some point my hair is going to require more maintenance, so I'm just enjoying these days while I can lol. 

I wish I could get the Ampro argan gel on the ground, because I lubs it.  It's a pain to order it online, but next time Imma order like 4 jars just to be stocked up.  It's protein free, so while I'm not skurred of protein, I feel better knowing I'm not slapping protein on my hair every day which could lead to problems.

I never know if I need to be moisturizing my hair or not.  I cowash daily, DC weekly, add some kinda leave in before styling.. ain't that enough? Lol.  It seems excessive to moisturize before I go to bed. My hair always looks healthy and shiny so I'm hoping it's doing okay.  

(I'm in a rambly mood.  )

I got highlights over Xmas break before I did my BC.  The highlights look amazing since I've bc'd, but they're growing out.  I'm not sure when I want to get them refreshed.  I might wait until the end of March so they can be fresh for Spring.  And then get them done again about a month prior to my wedding in October.  We shall see.

When I first bc'd, I thought I was gonna go product crazy, buying up all the new brands for natural hair, trying stuff etc.  Man I'm so friggin lazy and simple lol.  I bought a few things but for the most part, I use regular ish that works for my hair lol.  Nothing fancy or exotic, just the basics.  Maybe when my  hair gets longer I'll want to try more products but right now, I'm good. The ONLY product line I'm interested in trying is Entwine.  But their website is so janky that I get frustrated and just close the browser after two minutes.  So I haven't bought anything from them yet, but I will probably one day. 

Aiight, Imma shut up...


----------



## GGsKin

A good many months ago, on a hype over the IG/ YouTube reviews of Entwine products, I bought their Crème De' la Mold pomade and some kind of curling pudding if I remember rightly. 

I was hardcore protective styling at the time with box braids, kinky twists and crochet braids and now I'm on MHM, so I've never tried them (I can't even find that pudding at the moment and it's a decent size too). What I am doing is working for me right now so I'll see if I'm tempted to try them down the line. 

Wow! After searching for that pudding for the past 2 minutes I realise that I used to be somewhat of a product junkie or a hoarder. I have tubs/ cans/ bottles of products that I will never use because they don't work for me or, they contain ingredients that are not great. Decided I'll give some stuff away but I will chuck a lot. It's just gathering dust and I don't want anyone to use those brown gels I bought in Ghana last year, in desperation.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Target near my school has Oyin honey hemp on clearance for $11.88 I'll be keeping my eye on that


----------



## KinksAndInk

This girl at school with this jacked up lace wig with this orange concealer on the lace part...I wanna pull out my makeup bag and fix her head. Po lil thang. Smh


----------



## Anaisin

This girl in my class has the most realistic natural hair wig. I was JUST about to ask if she colored her own hair and other stuff then she comes in with really short damaged looking hair. The DECEIT lmao she's a nice girl though, and her eyebrows are everything.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I love how much faster washing and styling is with a fresh relaxer,  but then I'm wishing to have new growth asap because I know that means length.  Honestly I miss wearing my hair straight every day and just getting it roller set and the roots blown out. Now I style my hair once a week and wear frizzy curls into day. It seems like when I went on thus hair journey, I don't enjoy it anymore. Just love the day of relaxing and comparing length pics and that's it


----------



## Mmfood

i just made the most divine whipped shea butter! 

Shea butter
Raw organic coconut oil
Jamaican black castor oil coconut scented
Sweet orange essential oil

Smells like oranges and cream


----------



## Jas123

I had to give up my natural products, for now at least.... I noticed during my detangling sessions a little too much hair was being lost. Since I've switched back to my trusty creme of nature (shampoo & conditioner) the amount of hair loss has drastically decreased.

eta: I'm transitioning and about 1 1/2 yrs post


----------



## FollicleFanatic

I'm really annoyed with the little black things in my grease.  After I use this up only smooth silky grease from now on.


----------



## whiteoleander91

for the ladies who have ordered from The Pomade Shop on Etsy:


the CeraMoist Conditioning Pomade--what is the consistency supposed to be like? and what does it smell like?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Really liking NJoy's Long & Healthy Hair Growth Pomade. The tingle is strong, though.


----------



## Mmfood

FollicleFanatic said:


> I'm really annoyed with the little black things in my grease.  After I use this up only smooth silky grease from now on.



are you talking about the blue magic indian hemp?


----------



## Anaisin

I wonder if Curl Junkie Smoothing & Beauticurls conditioner have a much slip as Repair me. I love this stuff. I don't have to use tons of it either


----------



## natstar

I should know better but sometimes I get tempted to relax.


----------



## faithVA

I've reached a milestone. I completed a wash day without destroying my bathroom. Let's see if I can repeat this on Friday.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Today was officially the first day of my attempt at a water only regimen. I let warm water run through my hair for about 10 minutes, massaged my scalp for 5 minutes and removed large tangles with my fingers. Then I used my shampoo brush and detangled root to tip (I lose less hair this way) under the running water. I let my hair air dry then pulled into a puff for class (hair has to be pulled up). Now I'm about to water rinse again (can't find my water only spray bottle) then put into 6-8 twists to stretch for a bun on Friday.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Mmfood said:


> are you talking about the blue magic indian hemp?



No it's African Pride, white jar with a red lid.


----------



## wheezy807

Going to get my hair straightened and trimmed on friday after being a year and a month natural.  I feel super, duper anxious.  This will be the first time I seen my stylist since my big chop. I really hope everything goes well and she doesn't screw up my hair aka heat damage. I will definitely express my concerns once I get there.  I was debating about poo/dcing myself and letting her do the rest but I really do miss the whole salon experience.  I miss the pampering.


----------



## krissyhair

Why do I have to be so fly? Why does my hair have to be so easy to detangle? Yes I'm feeling fine, and it's a day to be conceited. But I'm okay with that. If it weren't for my colleague inflating my ego and my curls popping all over the place I'd probably be all depressed and taking a nap with my face in the textbooks. So I'm just gonna live it up and love myself today. My natural hair is on fiyah.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Now I'm tempted to stop the water only regimen so I can use up some of all these products I have. I'm trying to clean up and reorganize stuff and I realize that I'm running out of room to store stuff lol. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## brownb83

I need to buy some quailty shears after reading that thread.

BUT I'm trim happy so I won't buy any until may ish.


----------



## ckisland

My straight hair is 2 weeks old, and still going strong!!!! It's made it through a couple rainy days and 2 sweaty workouts!! I could get another week out of it, but my scalp is soooo mad!! It's so used to getting washed 3 or more times a week, so it's wondering what the heck am I doing .


----------



## imaginary

brownb83 said:


> I need to buy some quailty shears after reading that thread.
> 
> BUT I'm trim happy so I won't buy any until may ish.



This is me. I'm aiming for April though, gonna baby my ends till then.


----------



## wheezy807

I went to 3 beauty supply and out of the 3 only one knew what a diffuser was. I'm talking about black people. Then again if it wasn't for lhcf,  I probably wouldn't know either lol.


My hair is so straight you would swear I have a relaxer. I was sitting here trying to think if that's good or bad but I think it's bad.


----------



## MzRhonda

duplicate post


----------



## MzRhonda

I was at work today when a co-worker commented on my hair, that it looked good and then asked what type or relaxer do I use.....when I said none I am natural she was totally surprised and was like "wow". 

I do wear my hair short and I do flat iron/curl it. I would be considered a straight haired natural.


----------



## Napp

Idk what i can do to make my hair look better.


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to get up and wash my hair, but I don't wanna  Sigh. It's either now or next week since I'm working all weekend.


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair aint feeling this Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## flyygirlll2

SuchaLady said:


> My hair aint feeling this Nexxus Humectress.



Maybe try mixing it with another moisturizing DC? That's what I do at this point when I use it, the results are better for me that way.


----------



## BlueSage

*sigh* I've been trying to decide if I should take my sew in out now or push for 1 more week. I've had it in for 6 weeks and I'm 9 weeks post so I'm really about to max out....but....ugh..i just don't want to deal with my hair right now....decisions..decisions..


----------



## KidneyBean86

Ugh..my hair is breaking off so bad. It's getting on my nerves so much that I may end up shaving it off and Lord knows my forehead is way too big for that.


----------



## Prettymetty

I washed my hair  Now I'm drying it under a t-shirt and I will do some celie braids before I go to bed. I'm going to wear my new wig for a few weeks so I can baby my hair and workout more often.


----------



## CodeRed

This ****ing search function...


----------



## Beany

Bear fruit cotton marshmallow cleansing conditioner is NICE, but their bottles are the WORST. I shouldn't have to cut open bottles smh. I know people have been complaining about their bottles for years. Why haven't they changed them?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Beany said:


> Bear fruit cotton marshmallow cleansing conditioner is NICE, but their bottles are the WORST. I shouldn't have to cut open bottles smh. I know people have been complaining about their bottles for years. Why haven't they changed them?



yes!!!! Beany . I bought a slew of stuff years ago. love the products but hated them durn  bottles.  It's annoying to say the least. I never went back


----------



## Beany

shawnyblazes I don't understand why they haven't changed the bottles after all these years. It's an awful design. I won't be buying their products (i got these from the exchange forum). Pretty good products but those bottles...no maam.


----------



## PJaye

Why are you trying to cram the 87 products I ordered into an envelope?  I mean, really.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

PJaye said:


> Why are you trying to cram the 87 products I ordered into an envelope?  I mean, really.



Ugh, I hate that.


----------



## natstar

Im actutally liking my hair today. Decided to switch it up from protective styling to wash n go. Gonna wear this for a couple days. My daily protective styling has definitely been paying off. My wash n go looks much better than before


----------



## Lilmama1011

I did a great job on my clients hair. I gave her a trim that you wanted and she was basically blushing.  Her ends were rugged and I trimmed the inch she wanted, maybe a little less and it looks so much healthier.  I referred her to the forum so look out for another member


----------



## Lilmama1011

I am about to make a thread on before and afters of the clients I take. If I remember because  twice I have forgot


----------



## KinksAndInk

Loving this water only regimen. I finger detangled dry hair and I have no shed hair. Not one single strand came out.


----------



## MzLady78

I'm wondering if I should cut a few inches off. My ends look so horrible and thin when I do twists/twist outs.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Awww my 15 year old sister (she's a straight haired natural) just had my mom text me to ask what she can use in her hair so she can wear it curly. She didn't think I would tell her since she's always picking on me to "do" my hair. I'm proud that she's ready to rock her curls but annoyed and sad that she'd think I wouldn't tell her. We're going to have a serious talk later.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I had used  that wild growth oil on Wednesday and I will be relaxing today or tomorrow.  I know some stated sulphur and relaxer don't mix but it's not high on sulphur.  I think I will be fine though.....


----------



## divachyk

MzRhonda said:


> I was at work today when a co-worker commented on my hair, that it looked good and then asked what type or relaxer do I use.....when I said none I am natural she was totally surprised and was like "wow".
> 
> I do wear my hair short and I do flat iron/curl it. I would be considered a straight haired natural.



I'm the opposite -- my coworkers think I'm natural but I'm relaxed. MzRhonda



SuchaLady said:


> My hair aint feeling this Nexxus Humectress.



Are you using brand or Sally's GVP? SuchaLady. Also, how are you using it - with heat or without heat, a few minutes or 30 minutes?

There is a performance difference between brand and generic, IMO. I have used both straight and have mixed both with honey & evoo....I still prefer the brand version. Some in the relaxed thread said they leave it on for a hour. I've had success with as little as 15 minutes. The longer it sits on my hair, the better it feels though. At any rate, I always use heat.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Why do I always wait so late to do my hair....sheesh.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Me and curl formers don't get along.  I rarely use them because everytime I alway end up ripping a chunk in the back because of the age and not feeling  you hair being ripped until I look at the hook. Also the curls only last a day or two. This time I didn't open the curs and they lasted the whole week. Yes they were a lot frizzier  than the previous days, but it actually kept it shape so I thought we had a winner. But when I went to detangle,  it just made everything difficult.  I don't know if it was the curls being kept so long and the fact that I am 11 weeks post. I also lost more hair than normal.  Not too much but more than normal.


----------



## atlien11

My LCL Hair Steamer is the best hair tool i have purchased in a LONG time. Im completely in love with it. I didn't think it would make much of a difference in retaining moisture but it does.


----------



## DarkJoy

SSI okra. Think I found my first holy grail  product. 

Only took almost 3 years


----------



## aviddiva77

I rinsed my hair with green tea before I put my deep conditioner on and I'm still laughing at it. But if it helps my hair I'll laugh all the way to BSL!


----------



## ImanAdero

Thinking of changing my professional trimming schedule to every 4 months as opposed to every 6 or annually... I just think my end will do so much better if I stay on top of them...

I really just wanna make waist length, but it seems like the more I say it, the lazier I get... How's that or an inverse hair relationship lol. Deep conditioning right now for the first time in 3 weeks and DEF lost a lot of hair... Man I dunno... I want to let my hair be, but I am sooooo tire of it. But I want a protective style that I can still wash my hair with. Maybe braids with my own hair? I just feel they're scalpy... 

Oh and I think I need a protein treatment, becausey hair was in teeny tiny pieces in my hand. IGHHHHH

Gotta figure this out.


----------



## IMFOCSD

As my twa grows out the top and sides kinda "flop"... I'm out of wng /sng styles.. so headband puffs it will continue to be..


----------



## winona

I miss my hair.  Haven't seen it in 2+ weeks.  Looking forward to seeing the progress I made after I take out my crochet braids. Psing this year with roller sets, braids (crochet and others), twists and buns.


Lol strawberry shortcake(cartoon) just suggested that lemon use avocado oil on blueberry hair to make it soft and shiny bawhahaha.... I wonder if she is secretly a cousin


----------



## Napp

Im tempted to relax again because I miss the look of my relaxed hair styles. My natural hair is so easy to manage though but I have difficulty styling it.


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> Im tempted to relax again because I miss the look of my relaxed hair styles. My natural hair is so easy to manage though but I have difficulty styling it.


 try a Brazilian treatment?


----------



## DarkJoy

Cant believe im going to say this but....

I think im going to throw away all my fake hair. I just dont want to do it anymore.


----------



## Napp

shortdub78 said:


> try a Brazilian treatment?



I almost forgot about bkt. I loved them but stopped using them. I might go back before I relax


----------



## KinksAndInk

I've been on this water only regimen for 5 days now...and I miss using products. My hair is soft and moisturized with pretty much no shedding or breakage. I just miss products. Going to try to stick with it.


----------



## spacetygrss

I went to grab a couple of products from my styling station and found a puddle of Chi in one of the bins. Annoying!

That said, I was able to clean it with clarifying shampoo (I tried to use dish soap, but no dice).


----------



## fatimablush

DarkJoy said:


> Cant believe im going to say this but....
> 
> I think im going to throw away all my fake hair. I just dont want to do it anymore.



i might do that once my edges grow back in.

i already donated several wigs to breast cancer charities so did my sis.

she is wearing her hair in a tapered twa. she has tendontitis in both wrists so she cant do a lot styles..besides she looks so much better.


----------



## ImanAdero

My flat-twist out has a really great shape today... Kinda makes me want to cut my hair into a bob because Of the shape...


----------



## FollicleFanatic

I just told SO he needs a trim bc his moustache is getting long.

He tells me he's trying to get to BL(bottom lip) length. This fool lmbo.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

I hate to type this because I want to support small business owners but I think I am done ordering from vendors that take longer than 7 business days to ship.  I have been waiting 3 weeks and my order status is still processing.


----------



## Evolving78

ImanAdero said:


> My flat-twist out has a really great shape today... Kinda makes me want to cut my hair into a bob because Of the shape...


  don't do that, just wear your little nice twist out and keep it moving! Lol


----------



## greenandchic

Our Conair Ionic hair dryer shorted out this morning. I did a quick search and turns out is not a reliable or safe brand.  There has been lots of people reporting sparks, fires, etc with this dryer!


----------



## SuchaLady

FollicleFanatic said:


> I just told SO he needs a trim bc his moustache is getting long.  He tells me he's trying to get to BL(bottom lip) length. This fool lmbo.


----------



## gabulldawg

DarkJoy said:


> Cant believe im going to say this but....
> 
> I think im going to throw away all my fake hair. I just dont want to do it anymore.



I haven't thrown mine away yet , but I'm right there with you! I haven't worn fake hair in a while and that's big for me.  I am taking time to embrace and appreciate my natural hair. I didn't even wear a wig for Valentine's Day.


----------



## SlimPickinz

greenandchic said:


> Our Conair Ionic hair dryer shorted out this morning. I did a quick search and turns out is not a reliable or safe brand.  There has been lots of people reporting sparks, fires, etc with this dryer!


Mine did that. I called ulta and got a refund.


----------



## Anaisin

Tresemme has a new conditioner, I want to try it


----------



## Lilmama1011

Anaisin said:


> Tresemme has a new conditioner, I want to try it



Anaisin is it the undone?


----------



## Anaisin

Lilmama1011 said:


> Anaisin is it the undone?



Yeah have you used it?


----------



## Lilmama1011

Anaisin said:


> Yeah have you used it?



Anaisin yeah, it was fine.  My hair was soft, nothing to call my mom for. Now beautiful textures, I love it. I'm relaxed and my hair is left super soft.


----------



## Anaisin

Lilmama1011 said:


> Anaisin yeah, it was fine.  My hair was soft, nothing to call my mom for. Now beautiful textures, I love it. I'm relaxed and my hair is left super soft.
> 
> View attachment 297475




A lot of people I know rave about the leave in. I don't like the scent. I get migraines easily.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Anaisin said:


> A lot of people I know rave about the leave in. I don't like the scent. I get migraines easily.



Anaisin it's funny because I liked  the smell at first,  but after smelling it for a while it makes me nauseous.  But I can deal with it if it keeps doing what it is doing


----------



## Anaisin

My Oyin bsp went bad. Not ordering from curlmart anymore.


----------



## Evolving78

Anaisin said:


> My Oyin bsp went bad. Not ordering from curlmart anymore.


  you should buy it from target.


----------



## Napp

Anaisin said:


> Yeah have you used it?



I have it and i really like it. It gave grat slip for being silicone free.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Napp said:


> I have it and i really like it. It gave grat slip for being silicone free.



Tresemme naturals is silicone free and has slip as well, it's a lot of products that do btw


----------



## wheezy807

OMG! I'm watching BEING MARY JANE on On Demand and I see Hairlicious on the ORS edge control commercial.  How cool!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Haven't wet my hair in 2-3 days. I want to say this is the end of my water only regimen lol. I told myself I'd stick with it for a month. It's only been a week.  I just want a good DC right about now.


----------



## LadyRaider

I'm wearing that super-sized bun sponge ring thingy today. I am feeling pretty nifty. I feel as if I've graduated or something.


----------



## kanozas

I'm just fickle about hair and grow tired and bored easily.  From here to there...smh.  Oh well, will soon try the entire Cantu line lol.


----------



## faithVA

I need Kingmehair to have a sale so I can buy a wig.  I could use a break and I need a nice short natural looking wig.


----------



## DarkJoy

I am so pleased. I have a horrible allergy  to pure castor oil (hives). However the past month I've been experimenting with castor-containing products. No reaction!! So long as its buffered in something like  condish or pomade im good to go .

Now I can finally see what  all the bruhaha is about that oyin burnt sugar pomade.


----------



## Anaisin

I bought the undone conditioner today. I'll probably use it tomorrow night.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was going to do this, but not the cut,  but just the placement but I have decided not to. You can put color on relaxed hair but you can't relax over the color and I don't want to take any chances. I was relaxed and colored and was successful , but idk of i should chance it
 I might just get some clip ins. My hair is too healthy to risk and I don't even want just that little but to break off


----------



## Lilmama1011

I am going to get a red cellophane though over it. The brightest color because I know it isn't going to come out so light on my dark hair


----------



## KinksAndInk

Officially done with the water only regimen. My hair is nice and soft but I miss using products and having neat, sleek buns. I may attempt this again but for now...back to products I go. And... I need a good bun for my bestie's birthday festivities tomorrow lol


----------



## PlainJane

I don't feel cute anymore.


----------



## PlainJane

For braidouts, do you ladies do cornrows or lose braids?


----------



## GettingKinky

PlainJane said:


> For braidouts, do you ladies do cornrows or lose braids?



I do loose braids. I like the way braid outs look with french braids but that's just too much effort for me.


----------



## DarkJoy

PlainJane said:


> For braidouts, do you ladies do cornrows or lose braids?



Corn rows and flat twists. Found out early loose ones are not cute on my low density


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324729 said:
			
		

> PlainJane[/USER];21138133]I don't feel cute anymore.



What's the matter?


----------



## PlainJane

GettingKinky I see what you mean. It takes at least an hour for me to put 4 cornrows in and my braidouts barely last a day smh

DarkJoy that is what I am worried about. I have barely there relaxed ends I'm hoping rollers will help hidden them


----------



## PlainJane

faithVA said:


> What's the matter?


I can't get a neat bun to save my life. Someone compared it to a blown up balloon where the tied part represents my bun and the blown up part is my hair because I can never get it to lay flat. Sadly, they were right. 

I'm going to try braid outs again to see if I can find a way to get them to last more than one day.


----------



## cherryhair123

PlainJane said:


> I can't get a neat bun to save my life. Someone compared it to a blown up balloon where the tied part represents my bun and the blown up part is my hair because I can never get it to lay flat. Sadly, they were right.  I'm going to try braid outs again to see if I can find a way to get them to last more than one day.


 now that's funny...sorry


----------



## faithVA

PlainJane said:


> I can't get a neat bun to save my life. Someone compared it to a blown up balloon where the tied part represents my bun and the blown up part is my hair because I can never get it to lay flat. Sadly, they were right.
> 
> I'm going to try braid outs again to see if I can find a way to get them to last more than one day.



Aw, your having styling woes. With the braidouts just sounds like you need more practice and maybe a different styler for some hold.


----------



## BostonMaria

Ugh
I want to rollerset my hair but I'm too lazy 
First world problems


----------



## Vshanell

BostonMaria said:


> Ugh I want to rollerset my hair but I'm too lazy First world problems


  I go through this every wash day lol. I just try to remember how much I love a fresh, bouncy rollerset and I get my butt up lol.


----------



## Blairx0

BostonMaria said:


> Ugh
> I want to rollerset my hair but I'm too lazy
> First world problems



I feel your pain, but just remember no one regrets a great Rollerset!


----------



## Holla

I don't want to wash my hair. I LOVE having straight hair and I KNOW my hair will revert like nobody's business once it hits water.  My next hair appointment is not until March 7 but I can't wait until then. My scalp is acting up and dry shampoo is not cutting it anymore.  Times like this I wish I could get my hair to dry straight with minimal effort or time.


----------



## mz.rae

Got a quick weave installed last Saturday, and I am ready to take it down. My scalp is itching like crazy!!!! I don't see how ladies wear weaves like this! I'm ready to stick my head under the faucet and rub dry and Itchy Scalp shampoo all over it. I'm really hoping I can make it to Saturday.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I actually like these Anu Essentials samples but the full size prices are a no go. $18 for a shampoo and $22 for a gel? 

Oh well.


----------



## faithVA

Blairx0 said:


> I feel your pain, but just remember no one regrets a great Rollerset!



I have to agree with this. A great rollerset just makes everything better


----------



## Prettymetty

Alter Ego garlic conditioner was magic in my hair last night. My roots haven't been this soft since ever  I didn't even use heat. I just put it on my freshly washed hair and put on a plastic cap. I'm truly impressed.

If your hair feels hard or you have extreme shedding give Alter Ego a try  I'm Prettymetty and I approve this message.


----------



## lux10023

you just reminds dmd kneed to go pick up some...my hair ha sheen feeling had dlately

i have not had time to nurture my hairrrrrrr.....its braid dup underneath my wig but my moisture/protein mission has been weak....im praying i didn't do to much damage

i just haven't had the time with all the events and traveling and work and dh and etc....this wknd I'm tryna find 4 hours to wash, deep condition and braid my hair back up..4 hours....dont know how i will accomplish this...




Prettymetty said:


> Alter Ego garlic conditioner was magic in my hair last night. My roots haven't been this soft since ever  I didn't even use heat. I just put it on my freshly washed hair and put on a plastic cap. I'm truly impressed.
> 
> If your hair feels hard or you have extreme shedding give Alter Ego a try  I'm Prettymetty and I approve this message.


----------



## Evolving78

Babybliss flat irons are not cheap! I thought they were good quality, but less expensive like the other brands....smh yeah imma gonna have to wait until my bday to request for one! Lol


----------



## kanozas

Are people still using Maxiglide?  Wondering if I should get a used one because it's hard to find them new.


----------



## naija24

so i chopped my hair 4 weeks ago now. It's getting fuller but idk. Shrinkage is weird.

When I hold a piece or lock of one of my curls, it literally uncurls like a curly french fry, if you can imagine that. what hair type is that? 4a? my hair is too short to bother with a picture. I'm just surprised because in a past life when I was natural before, I never thought about shea butter or cowashing, etc, so it just felt like a brittle brush lol


----------



## naija24

shortdub78 said:


> Babybliss flat irons are not cheap! I thought they were good quality, but less expensive like the other brands....smh yeah imma gonna have to wait until my bday to request for one! Lol



Girl, I got mine at Marshalls for 25 dollars!!


----------



## divinerae

I logged into my Fokti that I haven't looked at since 2010. If I had only knew how to take care of all that hair after I took down my first set of locs I would be at waist length for sure by now.


----------



## natstar

If I keep caring for my hair like I do now, I think I can get close to BSL by end of this year. Protective styles rock


----------



## cynd

I wish someone would open a chain of professional detangling salons.


----------



## Lilmama1011

"What are you mixed with, because your hair is long" smh


----------



## sweetpea7

I love conditioner only wash n gos. i can play in my curls alllll day. Experimenting with co washing at night so I have dry hair by morning. My curls on freeze in this negative temp. weather erplexed


----------



## Anaisin

This Perfectly undone conditioner is everything. My conditioner only wash n gos this spring and summer are about to be bomb af. Hopefully nobody has touched those of 2 bottles left at CVS, going back for more.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Made an appointment to get my hair straightened. Hair hasn't seen a flat iron since January of last year. Who would've thought I'd go a year with no flat iron


----------



## ImanAdero

I think that I'm going to wash my hair and do a good protein treatment... but I don't feel like doing the 2 step... and I don't want to buy anything... but I night go out and get my tried and true 2 minute reconstruction...

I dunno... maybe I'll get my hair braided tomorrow!


----------



## Beany

The conditioner base I ordered just arrived. I really hope I like it.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=273338 said:
			
		

> Beany[/USER];21145157]The conditioner base I ordered just arrived. I really hope I like it.



What are you going to add to it?


----------



## Beany

faithVA said:


> What are you going to add to it?



I haven't exactly decided. I have a bunch of oils and raw honey and some ayurveda stuff so I'm gonna do some experiments. I gotta get through a few more DCs I have first though.


----------



## humblebyHIM

Over the past 2 weeks I have been pre conditioning my hair with a olive oil and honey mix on dry hair. Let it sit for about an hour or 2. I cowash it out with a V05 conditioner (I have tons of them- yes I am a conditioner hoarder). 

When I say my hair is AMAZING! That is an understatement! My hair has never been this soft or had this slip.


----------



## Dabaddest

I'm so frustrated. Been on this journey forever! Relaxed to transitioning to natural. Every time my hair comes close to full apl A stylist tells me I need a trim and cuts me back to shoulder length!


----------



## Anaisin

Dabaddest said:


> I'm so frustrated. Been on this journey forever! Relaxed to transitioning to natural. Every time my hair comes close to full apl A stylist tells me I need a trim and cuts me back to shoulder length!



Stop letting stylists tell you what to do with your hair. They can give tips but ultimately you know your hair and what it needs better than anybody. Unless it looks tragically uneven I don't believe in frequent cutting if I'm on a hair growth journey.

 I've always had a feeling my hair grew faster than what I was seeing. I didn't realize it until I stopped going to a salon and wore it in it's natural state. Like I thought, going to the salon my hair would be the same length for almost a freaking year. Natural state and taking care of it on my own I actually saw a difference. I knew I didn't have any scalp condition stunting growth so it was them cutting it too often. 

For reference my comparison pics are in this thread

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=742539&page=20


----------



## havilland

Dabaddest said:


> I'm so frustrated. Been on this journey forever! Relaxed to transitioning to natural. Every time my hair comes close to full apl A stylist tells me I need a trim and cuts me back to shoulder length!



Ain't no more stylist trims.  Get some scissors and a mirror and do it yourself.


----------



## Anaisin

Mad nobody told me Target's prices are cheaper. I spent 5.79 each for this conditioner when I could've spent 4.99. Not a big difference but I don't care lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I dont understand how Tangles and Beyond is in business?

Those drops... are a little... insane, imo.

Has anyone tried her line?


----------



## Rozlewis

shawnyblazes

I have heard good things about her products. I have the shampoo but I have not used it yet.

Thanks,
Roz


----------



## flyygirlll2

shawnyblazes said:


> I dont understand how Tangles and Beyond is in business?  Those drops... are a little... insane, imo.  Has anyone tried her line?



I tried the DC and the leave in. They weren't bad but they were not enough to become a staple for me so I moved on.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> I dont understand how Tangles and Beyond is in business?
> 
> Those drops... are a little... insane, imo.
> 
> Has anyone tried her line?



shawnyblazes, I've tried her butter and conditioners. Like flyygirlll2 said they were just okay but not enough for me to repurchase, or stalk a computer at a certain time to get products. 

Plus her last video rant turned me off completely.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I can't believe my hair is responding so well without using a "leave in" conditioner and just a moisturizing spray (mainly oil and water mix).

I really think leave ins are marketed for money making purposes but so are the majority of these hair care lines. To me there really is no difference between that and a regular conditioner.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm in the heat challenge, but I'm not going to use any heat until I get a new flat iron. I may break down and buy one next week. I wish I had a coupon! I want a babyliss pro 1 inch. I did want that FHI runway, but I don't know.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

shortdub78 said:


> I'm in the heat challenge, but I'm not going to use any heat until I get a new flat iron. I may break down and buy one next week. I wish I had a coupon! I want a babyliss pro 1 inch. I did want that FHI runway, but I don't know.


 shortdub78 Try to catch a sale on www.Folica.com. They have 20% off (sometimes more during holidays) sales often. Also, try to catch a 20% off sale at Ulta. Both of these retailers carry that flat iron.


----------



## ImanAdero

I think I'm going to start brushing the ends of my twists more often... it may end up wrecking havoc on my ends, but they ReALlybdo look cute and curly today. I'm thoroughly pleased...

Boar bristle brush needed.


----------



## Evolving78

PerFicMsFit said:


> shortdub78 Try to catch a sale on www.Folica.com. They have 20% off (sometimes more during holidays) sales often. Also, try to catch a 20% off sale at Ulta. Both of these retailers carry that flat iron.


  ok! I will pay attention to the ulta emails! I have dropped enough coins on the flat irons I have to not give me what I'm looking for? Are you familiar with this brand? Is it really good? I've watched videos and read reviews, but I wish someone could really break it down for me? How does their hair feel, how many passes, does it snag, how does it handle highly textured hair? Does it smoke? Does it leave a scent on your hair? How does your hair feel a day or two afterwards?


----------



## overtherainbow

Hey ladies I need your advice. I want to lighten my hair, but I moved to the sticks and do not have a BSS in my town.  So I was thinking of trying box dye (I usually go the developer route) for the first time.  I am torn between the Dark and  Lovely which I read was drying, but effective or Creme of Nature Exoctic shine, which is gentle, but sometimes does not lift effectively. Which do yiu suggest for my currently healthy, virgin natural hair? I wish to lift to a dark blond-ish, light brown color TIA


----------



## MzLady78

Trying these satin rollers for the first time. 

I hope my hair looks ok in the morning, cuz I sure the hell won't have time to try to fix it.


----------



## Anaisin

shortdub78 said:


> I'm in the heat challenge, but I'm not going to use any heat until I get a new flat iron. I may break down and buy one next week. I wish I had a coupon! I want a babyliss pro 1 inch. I did want that FHI runway, but I don't know.



Jcpenney has flat irons in those brands. They have a 25% off coupon right now, I just made a cart and it works. You can ship it to store so you don't have to pay shipping.

ONLINE ONLY
25% OFF
select orig, reg, sale & clearance-priced apparel, shoes, accessories, fine jewelry & home
VALID THROUGH FEBRUARY 23, 2015 @ 2AM CST
CODE: SMILES


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Sweet Jesus I done heard it all. Apparently Hairfinity is being sold at my son's high school for $5 per pill.


----------



## Lilmama1011

lulu97 said:


> Sweet Jesus I done heard it all. Apparently Hairfinity is being sold at my son's high school for $5 per pill.



Wth, you lying lulu97


----------



## DarkJoy

lulu97 said:


> Sweet Jesus I done heard it all. Apparently Hairfinity is being sold at my son's high school for $5 per pill.



Wtf! A vitamin has reached oxycodon status?! Smh


----------



## PlainJane

This LHCF iPhone app is so frustrating.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PlainJane said:


> This LHCF iPhone app is so frustrating.



I can never upload a pic without it crashing.  Now I have to Bluetooth it to my tablet smh. PlainJane


----------



## Evolving78

Anaisin said:


> Jcpenney has flat irons in those brands. They have a 25% off coupon right now, I just made a cart and it works. You can ship it to store so you don't have to pay shipping.  ONLINE ONLY 25% OFF select orig, reg, sale & clearance-priced apparel, shoes, accessories, fine jewelry & home VALID THROUGH FEBRUARY 23, 2015 @ 2AM CST CODE: SMILES


  aww thank you for looking out!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Lilmama1011 said:


> Wth, you lying lulu97




And to make it even worse, I live in a predominantly Asian neighborhood so that should tell you a lot about who is selling it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

DarkJoy said:


> Wtf! A vitamin has reached oxycodon status?! Smh



IKR! Another mom told me all this after church today. Said she found some pills in her daughter's pocket while doing laundry and thought they were drugs. She told her she had been using lunch money to buy 2 pills a week. Lawd....so $40 bucks on 8 pills a month. Somebody is making a killing.


----------



## DoDo

lulu97 said:


> Sweet Jesus I done heard it all. Apparently Hairfinity is being sold at my son's high school for $5 per pill.



 

Noo!!

Someone come tell these chirren that you don't need a pill to grow some hair!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Even with me wearing my hair straight (rollerset),  I can't go a day without moisturizing,  it's just doesn't seem right.


----------



## faithVA

How did I lose the comb when I've been sitting in this exact spot the entire time. So frustrating.


----------



## ImanAdero

My mom has officially made me her hair dresser lol. I don't mind actually especially since she said.she'd pay me 

But I want to start taking photos of what I do... maybe turn doing hair into a side hustle lol.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Need to wash my hair tomorrow so I can put it in flat twists until my mom is able to braid it. Ugh I really need to learn how to braid.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I seriously can't see myself doing rollerset no more than twice in a 3 month span. It took too darn long to roll and the ponytail roller sets take forever to dry. Even after an hr and a half, my ponytail rollerset wasn't dry last time I did it. I just don't know how else I would have my hair straight being that I don't use direct heat


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wonder will my hair be dry on medium heat for and hour


----------



## Lilmama1011

Does being under the dryer after a while mess with your vision?


----------



## Vshanell

Bought a vibrating shampoo brush. I'm so excited to get it.   If anyone is interested Naptural has a code that brings the $40 brush down to $12 and free shipping.


----------



## MzLady78

MzLady78 said:


> Trying these satin rollers for the first time.
> 
> I hope my hair looks ok in the morning, cuz I sure the hell won't have time to try to fix it.



The curls looked good until I went to bed. 

Wrapping my hair was a complete and total fail.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I think I might be the only one who can't use joico(moisture recovery). It gives me dry flaky itchy scalp. I wanted to finish the bottle so I deep conditioned with it making sure I didn't get any on my scalp and i didn't get flakes but I will not be buying it again.


----------



## spacetygrss

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> I think I might be the only one who can't use joico(moisture recovery). It gives me dry flaky itchy scalp. I wanted to finish the bottle so I deep conditioned with it making sure I didn't get any on my scalp and i didn't get flakes but I will not be buying it again.



Clutches Pearls and throws Holy water your way!!!!!!!

That conditioner is BAE!!!


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

spacetygrss said:


> Clutches Pearls and throws Holy water your way!!!!!!!
> 
> That conditioner is BAE!!!



Lol! I know, I really wanted it to work,  that's why I I used up with bottle. I thought maybe the dry scalp was from the weather but when I went back to my old deep conditioner, my scalp went back to normal which let me know it was the joico. It did make my hair feel nice tho.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

Lilmama1011 said:


> I seriously can't see myself doing rollerset no more than twice in a 3 month span. It took too darn long to roll and the ponytail roller sets take forever to dry. Even after an hr and a half, my ponytail rollerset wasn't dry last time I did it. I just don't know how else I would have my hair straight being that I don't use direct heat



When I do my ponytail roller sets, I do 4 sections and put one roller on each section and let it air dry over night. It's only 4 rollers so it's not too uncomfortable to sleep in. I like this way better because I don't like sitting under the dryer either. I also wrap my hair in a hair towel for like 15 minutes before doing the rollerset which helps with drying time.


----------



## Britt

My scalp is really enjoying coconut oil while in these twists. I'm not a fan of hair oil really, but since I have in twists I'm going 2 weeks between washing and coconut oil has my scalp smelling just fine and I don't have to worry about oily hair b/c I have twist extensions in. When I take these twists out I'll see to it that I oil my scalp with it once during the week and on wash day.


----------



## KimPossibli

I need to stop cutting my hair...


----------



## KinkyRN

Pokahontas said:


> Bought a vibrating shampoo brush. I'm so excited to get it.   If anyone is interested Naptural has a code that brings the $40 brush down to $12 and free shipping.


Me too! Jewell Stewart reviewed it. I hope it works well.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using LHCF


----------



## KinksAndInk

Can't decide between a nap and washing my hair...I think the nap is winning the race.


----------



## naija24

so bored of my twa right now.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Pokahontas said:


> Bought a vibrating shampoo brush. I'm so excited to get it.   If anyone is interested Naptural has a code that brings the $40 brush down to $12 and free shipping.



Pokahontas  is it the same from the video she posted November 2014


----------



## Anaisin

I thought this white girl was a black girl. She has on a black hat with 2 fuzzy balls on top of it. I thought they were afro puffs :/ lmao


----------



## KinksAndInk

Gonna use up the rest of my sm jbco masque as a prepoo. Hate it as a dc, does nothing for my hair. Won't be repurchasing it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was thinking about taking either Hairfinity or The Mane Choice for a year, until I looked at the prices.

It's cheaper to do TMC for 6 months but even that is more than I want to spend. I don't know why I stopped taking Bamboo Silica, so I purchased three bottles of that. Let's see how my mini chop mistake looks in three months.

My hair grew longer on Hairfinity but thicker with the TMC. I only did each for 3 months though. I will reevaluate after 3 months of only the Silica.


----------



## Holla

My stylist is worth every penny. When I last got my hair done, I got compliments ALL THE TIME.  Then I had to wash bc of my scalp acting da hell up.  So sad.  I did my hair and it is so think with frizzy ends in some areas. No compliments.  i cannot get it as straight and sleek as her. Bummer.


----------



## GettingKinky

2 weeks ago I got my hair flat ironed and I had 2 inches cut off. Today I washed it and it shrunk up and now I miss the 2 inches.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Finally getting the chance to help my little sister with her natural hair. Lawd this child's hair got me jealous. It's so thick and luscious. Her hair laughed at the sm jbco shampoo. Not a bit of lather. And Redken barely lathered. Wish I could transplant her hair onto my head.  Can't wait to play around in her hair


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I don't think I'll be doing WNGs much longer. These SSK are getting ridiculous.


----------



## naija24

I will try this this weekend. 

http://youtu.be/VXYjiGixMWg


----------



## Vshanell

GettingKinky said:


> 2 weeks ago I got my hair flat ironed and I had 2 inches cut off. Today I washed it and it shrunk up and now I miss the 2 inches.


  I gradually cut at least 2 off of mine and I'm so scared to do a wash n go lol.


----------



## Vshanell

Lilmama1011 said:


> Pokahontas  is it the same from the video she posted November 2014


  Yea I think it was an old video. I had never watched it before. I actually got the idea from Melshary's recent video but Napp's code was cheaper. Lilmama1011


----------



## KinksAndInk

My sister's twist out is so cute. Sadly her hair is still wet. Thick ish only dried like 60%. But I have to blame the client not the stylist (me). She asked me to do her hair late in the day, took me an hour to detangle because she's tender headed and had a sew in for 2 months and she refused to sit under the dryer because she was sleepy. She also broke my shampoo brush that I've had for 3 years, had to whip out the denman. Her hair didn't need any fluffing and only minimal separation. When she gets home from school I'll be putting it into about 8-10 flat twists to reset and get rid of whatever frizz she has when it finally dries. She loved it anyways.


----------



## naija24

so getting back on the biotin train. not even for my hair but for my nails. never doing fake nails again.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Wasn't in school for 30 seconds before someone asked do I have extentions.  I wear my hair curly or put away, don't they know curly hair stretches to unbelievable lengths sometimes.  Maybe because I'm black!


----------



## oceanwater

I want to try that eco styler cocktail stuff


----------



## Lilmama1011

AppleSeed said:


> I want to try that eco styler cocktail stuff



AppleSeed it just sounds delicious


----------



## veesweets

AppleSeed said:


> I want to try that eco styler cocktail stuff



Hopefully you have better luck than me. My hair hatedddd it


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

Yesterday I saw the 16oz "family size" Shea moisture Raw Shea butter line at my local walmart. I did a double-take because I thought it was bodywash or something.  I was so excited, but I only use the shampoo in this line. I wish they'd roll out the 16oz for the other masques! It was priced nearly the same as the regular size. 

Eta: don't know why the pic is sideways.


----------



## Spongebob

Why is it that 40 days have passed and not a single strand of hair has shed? I remember the frustration of losing hair on a daily basis despite low manipulation and careful handling. Now that I've cut all of it off it is not shedding. I am actually waiting for hair to shed so I can measure my natural hair growth rate.


----------



## PlainJane

I had a dream last night that I got frustrated with my hair and big chopped and hated it. It was pretty cool tho seeing what I would look like with natural hair.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

shortdub78 said:


> ok! I will pay attention to the ulta emails! I have dropped enough coins on the flat irons I have to not give me what I'm looking for? Are you familiar with this brand? Is it really good? I've watched videos and read reviews, but I wish someone could really break it down for me? How does their hair feel, how many passes, does it snag, how does it handle highly textured hair? Does it smoke? Does it leave a scent on your hair? How does your hair feel a day or two afterwards?


 shortdub78 Yes, I'm familiar with the Babyliss Nano Titanium Flat Iron. I like it, but I rarely use direct heat. My last time using this flat iron was on January 21, 2014. My hair felt smooth after using this flat iron. I was able to straighten my relaxed hair in one to two passes. It seems to have a gap in it, like the plates don't fully touch each other when you close the flat iron. I don't like that because it doesn't grip my hair enough to make straightening my roots an easy process. I've seen my hair stylist use it to straighten highly textured hair with ease. Smoking may depends on product usage, but I didn't have any excessive smoking issues. It does not leave a scent on my hair even though that may depend on product usage too. My hair remained straight and smooth until it was time to wash it. Feel free to ask more questions because I know how it feels to want to know more. Also, if you get it from Ulta, you can try it out and if you don't like it, return it.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

shortdub78 said:


> ok! I will pay attention to the ulta emails! I have dropped enough coins on the flat irons I have to not give me what I'm looking for? Are you familiar with this brand? Is it really good? I've watched videos and read reviews, but I wish someone could really break it down for me? How does their hair feel, how many passes, does it snag, how does it handle highly textured hair? Does it smoke? Does it leave a scent on your hair? How does your hair feel a day or two afterwards?


 shortdub78 Yes, I'm familiar with the Babyliss Nano Titanium Flat Iron. I like it, but I rarely use direct heat. My last time using this flat iron was on January 21, 2014. My hair felt smooth after using this flat iron. I was able to straighten my relaxed hair in one to two passes. It seems to have a gap in it, like the plates don't fully touch each other when you close the flat iron. I don't like that because it doesn't grip my hair enough to make straightening my roots an easy process. I've seen my hair stylist use it to straighten highly textured hair with ease. Smoking may depends on product usage, but I didn't have any excessive smoking issues. It does not leave a scent on my hair even though that may depend on product usage too. My hair remained straight and smooth until it was time to wash it. Feel free to ask more questions because I know how it feels to want to know more. Also, if you get it from Ulta, you can try it out and if you don't like it, return it.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 I have the Nano. Owned it for about ~8yrs maybe? Basically, a long time. Smoking depends on product but there is no smell on my hair. My flat iron jobs are lasting. I rarely flat iron any more but still love my iron. I don't have the gap in the plate issue. I purchased mine from the salon. Amazon or Ulta is where I would purchase now for their generous return policy.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Very nervous about my deva cut next week.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Spongebob said:


> Why is it that 40 days have passed and not a single strand of hair has shed? I remember the frustration of losing hair on a daily basis despite low manipulation and careful handling. Now that I've cut all of it off it is not shedding. I am actually waiting for hair to shed so I can measure my natural hair growth rate.



Spongebob I wouldn't even be complaining.  I lose way less than the average. I'm convinced it sheds way less straight than curly and I do know the difference between shedding and breakage.  Because I shed like one or two hairs a day after I have freshly relaxed.  But when I'm curly I shed twenty or less from my whole head after a week


----------



## Lilmama1011

Search and destroying in class lol


----------



## Napp

Im finally starting beauty school! Orientation starts tommorow. I cant wait to get my kit and books!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Someone come do the back. I will give you 5. It shouldn't be much to snip lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

Napp said:


> Im finally starting beauty school! Orientation starts tommorow. I cant wait to get my kit and books!



Napp keep me posted.  I want to compare what we do and motivate one another. Meet me in the cosmetology school thread. I have to see what I named it lol


----------



## bajandoc86

I want some SD goodies....but I don't wanna wait till Easter to get my ish.


----------



## GGsKin

I am disliking the fact that the price of certain clays have skyrocketed. I mean I am all out, my usual vendor is out of stock and everyone else seem to want to charge £20+ for half the size I normally get! 
Fingers crossed I don't get scammed looking for new sources...


----------



## GGsKin

Double post...


----------



## lux10023

i have a date tonight to do a dc/ protein treatment with my hair ..im scared of my hair as i haven't been taken care of her lately...i keep patting her and caressing her but i know she gonna give me you gon learn today treatment tonight 

smdhhhhh


----------



## girlonfire

I'm so excited. I booked an appointment for a Deva Cut at Salon Capri. I go in a bout 3 weeks. Now that I'm not just talking about it and I've set a date, it feels like all the pictured that I've looked at are not good enough. I really cannot find anyone who has hair quite like mine. I'm a little weary that I'll pay $130 for something I hate.

My concerns are my different curl patters. At my nape I have tight coils and then as you get higher on my head the curls loosen considerably and then my edges/hairline is basically the same as my nape. Also my hair is so finicky. One day it's be perfect and then the next time I wash it I do the SAME THING (in my mind) but it's not the same result. First time it was soft with movement and the next it feels like hay so I'm hoping that my Stylist, Robin, will show me an amazing formula or something to get the same result every time. And I just hate the shape. I did so cutting on my hair while it was straight and it looks awful.

I'm really nervous. But excited too!


----------



## girlonfire

Ugh I had this long post and I lost it.

Basically I got an appointment at Salon Capri in ATL and I'm getting a Deva Cut by Robin.
I was looking at pictures and I think I found some that sort of represent what I's like my hair to look like but don't quite represent my curls.

My concerns with my hair are the different curl patterns, shape, and dryness. I hope I can rectify these in my appointment. It's March 20th and I can hardly wait.


----------



## MsCarmenP

I feel like a lazy bum right about now. I haven't washed my hair in almost two weeks. I'm seriously thinking about booking an appointment for a wash and rollerset. erplexed I just don't wanna bother with my hair for some reason. Maybe it's this cold weather.


----------



## GettingKinky

I've finally perfected my scarf technique. I can get my natural edges to lay down and be smooth and not dry.


----------



## PlainJane

When you braid your hair but you know it won't have any hold in the morning...

Still looking for something that can give my braidouts hold and definition.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PlainJane said:


> When you braid your hair but you know it won't have any hold in the morning...
> 
> Still looking for something that can give my braidouts hold and definition.



PlainJane have your tried the ors curling pudding.  I think that's what's they call it in the big jar


----------



## PlainJane

Lilmama1011 said:


> @ PlainJane have your tried the ors curling pudding.  I think that's what's they call it in the big jar


I actually have that I wonder why I've never used it. I'm going to give it a try. I should've asked the board before I did my hair smh


----------



## shasha8685

I think I want to get a weave once the weather starts warming up a bit (around April).

I have no clue where to start hair-wise. Like are there any good brands I could buy from the BSS or is it best to buy online?


----------



## naija24

gelling down my twa is awesome. yay waves! I can see it being a protective style for me until my hair is a bit longer. washing my hair every other day was frizzing my hair. 

also, aussie moist will always be my staple. nothing makes my hair feel better.


----------



## PlainJane

The struggle.


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm impressed with the Kerastase Oleo Relax mask. My hair is super soft and my coils are elongated.  It is an anti frizz mask. I bet it would be great before a blowout...


----------



## Mmfood

i washed and deep conditioned then twisted my hair. Its growing nicely i can tell because i can twist in larger sections. I will be in a wig until the next time i wash so nothing out of the ordinary. But i cant wait until i wear an old wig bcuz i curled it with a flat iron then used flexi rods for setting. It came out so pretty! Not bad for synthetic. I want a red bob now so thats on the shopping list.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PlainJane said:


> The struggle.



Hilarious. .....


----------



## Prettymetty

I just washed my hair yesterday and I'm already planning out my next wash day. It's time for a protein treatment.  I will wash, add Emergencee,  wash again and dc with Kerastase Chroma Riche. 

 I can't believe I ever went longer than a week washing my hair. My hair/scalp loves water.


----------



## GettingKinky

When I braid or twist my hair before bed, if I use a bobby pin to hold the ends they tangle and I always have a big knot at the end. The only way I can prevent this is by rolling my braid or twist on a roller of some sort. Does anyone else have this issue? I just cut two inches off a few weeks ago and I still have this problem with fresh ends.


----------



## brownb83

My hair is back healthy, My rollersets last about 3 days ( staying curly all over). 

I can co wash my hair 3x a week and rollerset through summer 

so happy, so very happy. and I retained length flat ironing once a week. I probably won't flat iron again until may.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to oil my scalp or something...but I'm too lazy so I'll just do it in the morning.


----------



## overtherainbow

I miss my twa


----------



## Prettymetty

I really hope my vitamins and conditioner are in the mail today. I'm down to my last 2 Hsn vitamins


----------



## sweetpea7

Happy I got a free trial size SM restore strengthen masque and serum. Probably use the masque next week since I'm doing a cherry lola treatment this weekend.


----------



## mzpurp

I'm coming up on my 10th week of having my sew-in and will be taking it out soon.

What should I do?

Take it out this weekend, wash, condition, DC and wig it up for next week until the weekend and get it some twists installed.

Or wait until next Friday, then take out and wash, condition, DC and get some twists installed?


----------



## Lucia

mzpurp said:


> I'm coming up on my 10th week of having my sew-in and will be taking it out soon.  What should I do?  Take it out this weekend, wash, condition, DC and wig it up for next week until the weekend and get it some twists installed.  Or wait until next Friday, then take out and wash, condition, DC and get some twists installed?


Do a protein tx your hair will thank you


----------



## Anaisin

I'm in TJmaxx and they have a hair misting bottle. I'm buying it. It's small and can fit in my bag unlike my spray bottle...


...or is that what I'm telling myself for an unnecessary hair purchase? Lol


----------



## divachyk

Some chick in Sally's needed help. The salesperson was leading her down a path of wrong. I jumped in to help which I never do. I was just feeling generous today. This chick starts saying...with my hair, I can't use sulfates and parabens. I was like, I know about that. She then looked at my hair (wig) and somewhat dismissed me. She asked me a few questions but I see she didn't listen to my recs in the end. I wanted to say so bad, Google Me! At any rate, good luck!!!


----------



## PlainJane

I saw some HSN gummy vitamins in Kroger today that were buy one get one free. I wonder if they are any good.


----------



## kanozas

I always seem to end up with a short style because the grow-out phase sucks.  Sigh.  I cut 6 inches.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> Some chick in Sally's needed help. The salesperson was leading her down a path of wrong. I jumped in to help which I never do. I was just feeling generous today. This chick starts saying...with my hair, I can't use sulfates and parabens. I was like, I know about that. She then looked at my hair (wig) and somewhat dismissed me. She asked me a few questions but I see she didn't listen to my recs in the end. I wanted to say so bad, Google Me! At any rate, good luck!!!



She'll learn someday lol. At least you tried to help her.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> She'll learn someday lol. At least you tried to help her.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



Tis true flyygirlll2


----------



## oneastrocurlie

PlainJane said:


> I saw some HSN gummy vitamins in Kroger today that were buy one get one free. I wonder if they are any good.



Oh really. I wonder if the Kroger here has them on sale.


----------



## divachyk

Lawd Hamercy, is this a grey hair?

I had a grey strand (a good luck strand as southerners say) when I was a kid, but it like mysteriously vanished. I'm gonna just convince myself it started growing back.


----------



## fatimablush

I hate water based leave ins. They leave my hair extremely dry. I need a rich creamy. Oily based conditioner to leave my hair moisturized. Still looking.


----------



## SEMO

I'm a recovering PJ, but it seems like no matter how many products I use, or give away, I still have a crazy amount left.  I just did a rough count and I think I have at least 60 hair products still (which is probably half the number I had a few months ago).  It's, for me, way too many to keep in a regular rotation.  I just need 1-2 options per category (not 6 or 7).

I've got a few products in mind to put on the chopping block and will probably get rid of another 10-15 soon.  I think I'd ideally like to have around 20 products or less.  I'm getting lazier and less experimental with my hair, so I find that I naturally gravitate to only a handful of my products anyway.  

In the past, it was hard to give stuff away that actually works really well on my hair.  But I've been giving a lot away to family members who really appreciate having them.  I think my next biggest hurdle in reducing my stash will be parting with products my hair really likes that I purchased online (and can't get on the ground).  And this is just because I'm not sure I'll be able to get through the products on my own before the shelf life expires (b/c I just use product too slowly).


----------



## toaster

I'm finally breaking down and purchasing a hair catcher for my bathtub. I have to drano way too often. It will be here on Tuesday, so only one more wash day with water pooled around my feet. I'll drano and clean my tub before I drop the catcher in the drain.


----------



## sweetpea7

Doing a bentonite clay wash, and overnight dc. My hair has been quite tangly since I stopped experimenting with MHM. When I was fooling around with it, my hair was like butter


----------



## CluelessJL

Have just taken the plunge and bought a subscription after a couple of months reading and lurking. Now I don't know where to start! So much to learn...!


----------



## Dayjoy

CluelessJL said:


> Have just taken the plunge and bought a subscription after a couple of months reading and lurking. Now I don't know where to start! So much to learn...!



 CluelessJL!  I remember how addicted I was when I first joined.  Maybe I still am  ...anyway, enjoy!


----------



## CluelessJL

Dayjoy Thank you! I'm sure I'll be reviving old threads and asking tons of questions in no time


----------



## ms.blue

For the last two months, grey hairs have been popping all through my head.erplexed. I also ran out of all my deep moisturizing deep conditioners...I'm slipping.


----------



## divachyk

Attempting no wigs for a week. This will be different!

I wonder why some products formulated with amla is so irritating to my scalp.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> Attempting no wigs for a week. This will be different!  I wonder why some products formulated with amla is so irritating to my scalp.




DivaChyck how are you planning to wear your hair? Since I straightened my hair, I'll be enjoying wearing it loose in a bun and praying for a break from ssk's. Sounds like you're allergic to amla.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> DivaChyck how are you planning to wear your hair? Since I straightened my hair, I'll be enjoying wearing it loose in a bun and praying for a break from ssk's. Sounds like you're allergic to amla.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



flyygirlll2
I can use Komaza Pona without issue but amla oil and some other amla products irritate my scalp. Guess it's based on the formulation.

Today I have what looks like a braid out....I pulled hair up in a french twist with a croc clip.

I will braid my hair nightly in one big bread to keep my hair from becoming tangle and hopefully that will keep ng stretched.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I really want to try the Curls Blueberry jelly but it's $18 plus $10 shipping.


----------



## Coilystep

tapioca_pudding said:


> I really want to try the Curls Blueberry jelly but it's $18 plus $10 shipping.


  I hope they will release this to target or walmart soon. I definitely want to try it. I really like their goddess curls. It's my go to styler. Mahogany curls did a tutorial with it this weekend.


----------



## Prettymetty

It's wash day, but I am too cold to get out from under this blanket. I hope it warms up today or I will have to turn on the heater.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

stephanie75miller yea I saw her vid this weekend which is what prompted me to look into it.  I wonder how long it will be before you can get it on the ground.

I just checked the website and it looks like they priced it at $25 now, up from $18 just this past weekend.  what the hayell...... and it says it's out of stock.


----------



## Coilystep

tapioca_pudding said:


> stephanie75miller yea I saw her vid this weekend which is what prompted me to look into it.  I wonder how long it will be before you can get it on the ground.  I just checked the website and it looks like they priced it at $25 now, up from $18 just this past weekend.  what the hayell...... and it says it's out of stock.


  I definitely will not be purchasing from the website with that price + shipping. No ma'am.  I love their products but not enough to spend that.


----------



## naija24

sigh. i am so indecisive. love being natural but i want a rihanna pixie cut right now. i just think it's soooooo cute. I wonder if I can do this without getting a relaxer. I imagine it would require a wash and wetwrap style and then pressing it once dry...


----------



## Prettymetty

^^^You could get a cute pixie wig with human hair.


----------



## naija24

Prettymetty arent' those super expensive?


----------



## Prettymetty

No, the shorter ones aren't expensive at all.  Check hairsisters.com. I bought 2 short wigs for around $20 each.


----------



## Lilmama1011

It's still sad that black women think that because your black, we are incapable of growing long hair. I had a client just say this to me " I tell people I can't grow my hair long because I am black. Black people don't have long hair", you know I school her right?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

stephanie75miller said:


> I definitely will not be purchasing from the website with that price + shipping. No ma'am.  I love their products but not enough to spend that.



Thats odd. I paid $13.  I guess that was the promo price?


----------



## PJaye

ms.blue said:


> For the last two months, grey hairs have been popping all through my head.erplexed. *I also ran out of all my deep moisturizing deep conditioners*...I'm slipping.




........
*breathes into a paper bag*


----------



## Anaisin

I just randomly clicked on a Naptural vlog, didn't know her daughter could talk and had hair already. Olivia's hair was on point in that vlog lol


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

I'm wondering what would happen if after washing my hair, I put my leave-in conditioner on, sit under a hooded dryer for a little, and then style my hair, no rinse...


----------



## Coilystep

ravenhairedcharm said:


> I'm wondering what would happen if after washing my hair, I put my leave-in conditioner on, sit under a hooded dryer for a little, and then style my hair, no rinse...


  I use regular conditioner as a leave in sometimes. You make want to test it out on a day your not going anywhere to make sure the conditioner you use meshes with the styler you use. Some products produce white flakes when mixed together.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Her hair looks delicious!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm on a no buy officially( hair).

I need nothing else for the next 4-5 months unless it's body products. (soap, oils/butters)

This tuneup is not going to be pretty. I have a sneaky suspension.  Who said being an adult was gonna be fun???


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I am really loving my new conditioner formula. I'm so glad I learned to make my own conditioner.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CluelessJL

Last night my twists all but fell out, so today I will be sporting uneven and messy waves. 

Some days I miss the consistency of using a curling iron every morning. But, you know, not the damage.

...or having to get up 15 minutes earlier


----------



## divachyk

Fine hair naturals, are you able to detangle without relying solely on finger detangling? I'm asking for a (lurker) friend.


----------



## Anaisin

divachyk said:


> Fine hair naturals, are you able to detangle without relying solely on finger detangling? I'm asking for a (lurker) friend.



No, using brushes, combs etc tangle my hair further.


----------



## divachyk

Anaisin said:


> No, using brushes, combs etc tangle my hair further.



TY! Anaisin, she is having breakage issues during detangling.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

divachyk said:


> Fine hair naturals, are you able to detangle without relying solely on finger detangling? I'm asking for a (lurker) friend.



Finger de tangling doesn't remove enough shed hair.  I use a comb or paddle brush after finger de tangling.  The right products and working in sections decrease breakage for me.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Fine hair naturals, are you able to detangle without relying solely on finger detangling? I'm asking for a (lurker) friend.


  when I was natural, I had to use a wide toothed comb, but that was due to my texture. My hair is extremely coily. Finger detangling was not going to remove all of the shed hairs.


----------



## kanozas

So, I've never seen any reviews here for the Dove Advance for curly hair.  Anybody???  For some reason, Shea Moisture just isn't right for me.  So, I'm not quite convinced to try the Cantu, then.   Running out of options.  PJ'ism is not just about being compelled to cave into trying everything new, it's trying to find something that works.


----------



## Britt

I took down my extension twists yesterday and washed my hair. 

I used CJ Repair Me along with coconut oil on top of it. I sat under the steamer, when I rinsed out the conditioner my hair still felt oily and I was hoping it wouldn't be too oily when it was finished drying. Then I skeptically tried a new product for my twists --- Oyin's shine and define. I was totally surprised by the consistency as I thought it would be more like a gel type product but it's very creamy and kinda light. I applied it over my APB creamy pudding leave in on damp hair. 

This morning my twist out looks good and my hair feels soooooo soft and NOT oily :woohoo: I think I'm gonna start back adding coconut oil to my dc's .


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My blow out and flat iron job is still holding up. I can slightly feel my roots reverting but doing good for a week. Just need it to last until Sunday.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have to color, cut,  mani and pedi a client. This is the most I had to do  since I have been here. That's 6 1/2 hours I have. But then again they still have had me begin anything.  I will be here after hours smh


----------



## Evolving78

Lilmama1011 said:


> I have to color, cut,  mani and pedi a client. This is the most I had to do  since I have been here. That's 6 1/2 hours I have. But then again they still have had me begin anything.  I will be here after hours smh


  girl get those clinical hours! Lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:


> I have to color, cut,  mani and pedi a client. This is the most I had to do  since I have been here. That's 6 1/2 hours I have. But then again they still have had me begin anything.  I will be here after hours smh



Well she canceled so. I had a basic duck bill hair cut. Even though I didn't know what that was before doing it today


----------



## Lilmama1011

kanozas said:


> So, I've never seen any reviews here for the Dove Advance for curly hair.  Anybody???  For some reason, Shea Moisture just isn't right for me.  So, I'm not quite convinced to try the Cantu, then.   Running out of options.  PJ'ism is not just about being compelled to cave into trying everything new, it's trying to find something that works.



kanozas have you tried beautiful textures rapid repair. Your hair will be so soft. Ignore the repair part because it's more conditioning than protein, even by looking at the ingredients you can see that


----------



## PJaye

divachyk said:


> Fine hair naturals, are you able to detangle without relying solely on finger detangling? I'm asking for a (lurker) friend.



For me, finger detangling causes knots and more tangles, so I don't bother with it.  I use a Magic Star Rake to detangle.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I am not buying any new products. I pledge to use or discard all of my products. Should take at least 6 months.


----------



## fatimablush

it's been one year since i was bald as all get out last year.  one year and my hair has only grown 2 inches overall and one inch in certain spots. ...and oh btw did i mention i am waiting for my edges to return. all the darn massages in the world and nothing is helping. i don't even take biotin...i just take a regular multi and a couple other supplements for health..not for hair growth. i also eat leafy green veggies and eat healthy (i mess up some times) and i drink tons of water... all i see are a few struggle hairs..but nothing major. chemo and all of that really ravages the body..   all i can say is this...i am tired of wearing wigs...really tired. between my hair taking it's sweet time coming back and these hot flashes going through me when i don't follow my daily regimen...i am ready to scream. i don't have any patience. my hair looks like a leopard with spots..i hate it.  i am going to do the Amber Rose this week-end...i mean really..my hair looks awful and i think it is best to cut it all off now and start over. i will texlax at a later time...SO doesn't mind...i wore my hair short when we met and he often wishes i would go back to it...since i have a perfectly shaped head. i guess he is tired of the wigs as well.  i thought about it long and hard..my sis has already done it..now it is my turn .  Now my eyebrows are another story....   i truly...truly...truly hate my hair.


----------



## humblebyHIM

Found my new love. AUSSIE CONDITIONERS!!!! I have been "hearing" about it for years on here but I have always been a V05/ Joice conditioner type of girl. But when I tell you about the slip in my 4 b/c HAIR!!!!! 

I AM IN LOVE!!!!


----------



## Natty_Virgo

My hair is stressing me tf out right now. My hair likes nothing I put in it, I'm getting this deva cut tomorrow and can't figure out if I want to cut it all off or just a couple inches.


----------



## Dayjoy

fatimablush


----------



## ImanAdero

I'm back to using a Denman brush. I just like it. I'll check for damage in a few weeks but honestly... my hair is just so much smoother and detangled when I use it.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Smh my hand are incredibly stained. I used a colored gloss and it never occurred to me to use gloves. 

So stupid!


----------



## havilland

divachyk said:


> Fine hair naturals, are you able to detangle without relying solely on finger detangling? I'm asking for a (lurker) friend.




No.  I tried that method.  I had too many tangles. I finger detangle weekly and comb with a huge take comb twice a month or as needed. When I was transitioning finger detangling worked better for me.  It also prevented breakage at the demarcation line. but it took lots of oil on dry hair and lots of time and patience to remove shed hair. 

Now that I am natural my fine strands need a comb sometimes.  I get snarly knots and matts if I don't.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I'm just barely 2 months post and I can get my hair into a puff.   I ran out of gel this morning so I had to figure out something to do with my hair (normally I shingle with gel and then slick down my edges, etc).  I just slapped some Aveda oil all over, brushed my edges down and threw on a head band and it worked!  It's not a huge puff or anything, but it's bigger than I expected.  

I kinda want to flat iron my hair to see what's going on with it, but I kinda don't want to for two reasons - 1, I'm lazy.  2, I dont want to get hooked on straight hair again, as that was what caused the damage last time (over-using heat).  If I get more highlights added then I'll have to straighten prior to that appointment.. so maybe I'll just wait until I decide to get more highlights to straighten.  

I ordered the Agadir gel that MoKnowsHair mentions on her channel.  Can't wait to get it and try it.

I kinda want a new weekly deep conditioner, but I'm not sure what to try (it's so much out there and I've been SO simple these past two weeks).  I had been using the Shea Moisture Manuka Honey mask and it's aiight.. I don't love it though.  I thought about the Hairveda Strilliniallah (totally spelled that wrong lol) but there's something up with that website.  Not sure what else to try...

Still pissed @ the Curls brand that they jacked the price of the Blueberry jelly from $18 to $25.. I almost wanna send an email to inquire and see what that's all about.  The price hike however did not deter me from still wanting to buy this damn product.


----------



## naija24

gonna dye my hair on saturday and have a nice red twa. i need to do something different with it. now that i've BC, i do not care about this long hair journey anymore. i don't think long hair ever looked good on me either.


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm thinking about possibly getting individual braids.... I think they can be so cute. And I'm not as worried about losing hair since I'm natural.


----------



## Dayjoy

The Target near me has taken KBB products off the regular shelf and moved them to the clearance shelf.  I'm MAD because the two products I wanted to try were all gone.


----------



## faithVA

Dayjoy said:


> The Target near me has taken KBB products off the regular shelf and moved them to the clearance shelf.  I'm MAD because the two products I wanted to try were all gone.



Hmm, thanks for the heads up. I will check out my Target.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just picked up some henna. the only reason I got it was because a girl and I was talking about it at school and the girl got me wanting to get it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:


> Just picked up some henna. the only reason I got it was because a girl and I was talking about it at school and the girl got me wanting to get it.



Just thought about it, this one the one that crumbled up on me. Maybe I have to add more water to it because my SO mom said it didn't bead up on her. I just hate ordering and waiting also. Last time I got the regular henna and it had my hair black, which I think it's was indigo. Now I got henna red which I think it is the regular henna. They have henna, henna red, henna mahogany, and henna chestnut.  I think they just mixed different forms of henna


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Double post


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Got my deva cut today, I really liked the way she shaped it. Plus now I have bangs yay. Those devacurl products are terrible tho.


----------



## fatimablush

why is everyone dyeing their hair blonde?

i was going to do a honey blonde or caramel color in the summer..everyone on the sites on  thecutlife on instagram has blond hair. one of my friends just dyed her hair platinum or that white color..it looks nice on her though.

why


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Cali2tx said:


> Got my deva cut today, I really liked the way she shaped it. Plus now I have bangs yay. Those devacurl products are terrible tho.



Yeah i am not a fan of the products and they're too expensive


----------



## Lilmama1011

fatimablush said:


> why is everyone dyeing their hair blonde?
> 
> i was going to do a honey blonde or caramel color in the summer..everyone on the sites on  thecutlife on instagram has blond hair. one of my friends just dyed her hair platinum or that white color..it looks nice on her though.
> 
> why



Because they don't care to have hair


----------



## Beany

My mom is visiting and she is wearing a terrible weave. My God.


----------



## divachyk

Beany said:


> My mom is visiting and she is wearing a terrible weave. My God.



This made me laugh because my mom use to wear some ugly wigs. Unfortunately, her age group would compliment her, thus she thought it looked good. Beany


----------



## divachyk

IG poster told me my hair would grow more if I cut the relaxed hair if I'm not going to relax again. She tells her clients the hair will cut itself if you don't cut it. 

My response....doesn't hair grow the same regardless...wouldn't it be the retention that differs due to breakage? 

Like, am I missing something?


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> IG poster told me my hair would grow more if I cut the relaxed hair if I'm not going to relax again. She tells her clients the hair will cut itself if you don't cut it.  My response....doesn't hair grow the same regardless...wouldn't it be the retention that differs due to breakage?   Like, am I missing something?


  her logic is all wrong. The hair won't cut, but it will break off if not careful practices are used during transitioning. The hair is at a very fragile state. She should have worded that differently. That is not the way to encourage folks to big chop. You already have long hair...


----------



## Priss Pot

I love the Oyin Hair Dew, but I'm going to have to let it go.  For some reason, the scent just does not agree with the chemistry of my hair.  My hair starts to smell sour after a day or 2   I've been alternating with Oyin & Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee, but I like the aloe component of the Oyin.

I've also been using the Belle Butters Unyevu Butter, and I can't take that scent anymore either.  It smells nice initially, but the more I smell it in my hair, it starts to smell like puke or something.


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair is the same length or longer than my wigs now  Once I grow out my layers I can ditch the wigs for good. Or maybe not  I like to change my look often. It's the Gemini in me


----------



## Victoria44

My hair has stayed pretty moisturized this winter now that my regimen consists of cowash/oil rinse 3x/month, shampoo/DC 1x/month.  I'm not sure how my retention is because I wear braid outs 3-4 days a week  and only moisturize once mid way through the wk but it seems a little longer since my cut in November.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I finally figured out to keep my nightly braids from tangling and knotting at the ends. After I finish the braid I comb the ends with a fine tooth comb before securing them with a bobby pin. Then when I take the braids out in the morning I use a the end of a rat tail comb.  So far this has worked for 2 days.


----------



## CluelessJL

Just wondering - can you join challenges part way through the year, or is it too late?


----------



## faithVA

CluelessJL said:


> Just wondering - can you join challenges part way through the year, or is it too late?



CluelessJL. The majority of them you can. Go for it.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Blah SuchaLady I know you love Joico! The search is disabled, do you happen to have any Joico threads that you are subscribed to that you could bump for me? I'm going to TJM & Marshalls in about 2 hours.


----------



## SuchaLady

I don't SlimPickinz  Definitely grab the moisture recovery balm though


----------



## SlimPickinz

NOOOOOOO ok I'll keep my eyes open for that SuchaLady. Let me walk over there now that the sun is out. Friggen *** 24 degrees.


----------



## caliscurls

Must.get.diffuser I can not stand sitting around with a wet scalp...it makes me itch and if I scratch my hair is going to poof up instantaneously


----------



## KinksAndInk

I am so loving my wig. The ease of it makes me want to keep my hair hidden all year. Pretty sure I'll be getting another one in a few weeks. This heat safe synthetic hair is making life so easy. Slap in some flexi rods, dip in boiling water and after a night of drying I have beautiful, soft curls.


----------



## divachyk

KinksAndInk what's the name of your wig?


----------



## Lilmama1011

They disabled search again smh


----------



## Evolving78

I'm going to get a new flat iron this weekend! I just haven't made my way to any stores. I need to track down a nail polish I want too! I'm sick of ordering stuff...


----------



## naija24

dyeing my hair omg. i thought to myself "why pay $50-75 when I can do it myself??" And since my hair is so short, it's a pretty easy process. I went with Loreal Paris Preference RR04 which is a really rich nice red. I'm nervous but whatever!!

I wish someone told me how gross hair dye smells. Idk if it's the developer or what but it's disgusting. The smell or fumes or whatever were so strong it made my eyes sting. Kind of like when I got a brazilian blowout. I don't know if that's common but it was not fun. 20 more minutes until I rinse it out. I hope it comes out nice.


----------



## naija24

blargh! the color barely shows. so not worth it 

is my hair gonna fall out from my fail dye job??? also, my scalp is mildly cold and sensitive. did i do the dye wrong? Are there any steps I should be made aware of to prevent a set back?

Mind you, i'm only 9 weeks post relaxer so worse case scenario hair wise I'd just shave it off again in 2-3 weeks. But seriously, I'm crazy worried now. i never had this concern when i was relaxed.


----------



## neiiya

You tried to dye your hair red before. It didn't take then either. Did you experience any ill effects then? 

To be honest, dye can be tricky and as you know red is difficult to get right. Next time pay the money and then you will most likely achieve the results you desire.

As far as damage to your hair, you should use protein and a moisturizing dc. 

Have you thought about a short red Afro wig?

 Don't forget that your twa will be your ends. Treat them extra kind. 

Your ends are your future.


----------



## Evolving78

naija24 said:


> blargh! the color barely shows. so not worth it   is my hair gonna fall out from my fail dye job??? also, my scalp is mildly cold and sensitive. did i do the dye wrong? Are there any steps I should be made aware of to prevent a set back?  Mind you, i'm only 9 weeks post relaxer so worse case scenario hair wise I'd just shave it off again in 2-3 weeks. But seriously, I'm crazy worried now. i never had this concern when i was relaxed.


  I don't know. My hair had fallen out really bad from some box color. Lo real to be exact.


----------



## KinksAndInk

divachyk said:


> KinksAndInk what's the name of your wig?



Beautician Friends I think the model name is campbell


----------



## SmilingElephant

I cannot believe how long my hair has gotten in its curly state! The longer it gets the more it hangs.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Now that I no longer have Thursdays free...I don't know what my new wash day will be. I guess I'll have to do wash night on Wednesdays or spread wash day over 2 days.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Wow, the colored portion of my hair is retaining moisture better then the sides and back of my hair (which is not colored). Any breakage that I get is not from the colored portion, not that I get any abnormal breakage anyway. There is some, but not enough where I need to panic. I just think it's funny that color supposedly dries your hair and breaks it but my hair is in better shape because of it.

Maybe I should've just colored my whole head.


----------



## maxineshaw

She said "your hair looks good today", but what I heard was "your hair looks good _*TODAY*_" as in not really any other day...


----------



## spacetygrss

My ends are annoying me to no end (no pun intended)! I was doing a search and destroy and decided to just go ahead and trim 1/2 an inch because that's essentially what was happening anyhow. My hair hates me. If I put it in twists/braids I end up with splits all up and down the hair shaft, no matter how much I moisturize. If I keep it bunned, my ends split. Sigh.


----------



## flyygirlll2

spacetygrss said:


> My ends are annoying me to no end (no pun intended)! I was doing a search and destroy and decided to just go ahead and trim 1/2 an inch because that's essentially what was happening anyhow. My hair hates me. If I put it in twists/braids I end up with splits all up and down the hair shaft, no matter how much I moisturize. If I keep it bunned, my ends split. Sigh.



spacetygrss I've been gradually trimming my hair since late last year to get rid of my damaged ends. This year I've already cut 3 inches off.  Have you tried using some protein?  or sometimes it could be mechanical as well depending on how you detangle the hair or manipulate it. I've been trying something new lately; I M&S with shea butter and use Saran Wrap on the ends and roll them up in silk covered rollers.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## spacetygrss

flyygirlll2 said:


> @spacetygrss I've been gradually trimming my hair since late last year to get rid of my damaged ends. This year I've already cut 3 inches off.  Have you tried using some protein?  or sometimes it could be mechanical as well depending on how you detangle the hair or manipulate it. I've been trying something new lately; I M&S with shea butter and use Saran Wrap on the ends and roll them up in silk covered rollers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



I'm high porosity so I use some amount protein every wash day. I had decreased my hard protein to about once a month, with light protein inbetween, but I've decided to up the hard protein for a little while.
I know where most of my damage came from. When my hair was in the NL-to-SL stage I wore my hair in two-strand twists constantly out of convenience. The problem is two-fold: 
(1) I have different textures and thickness of strands throughout my head, so my coarser strands were literally shredding my finer strands.
(2) Short of drenching my hair, it's really hard to moisturize my hair while in twists and braids. 
I stopped with the constant TSTs about a year ago and essentially all of the new growth is free of splits.

I mostly finger detangle. I switched all of my combs to seamless combs several months ago, so when I do use a comb there's less chance of mechanical damage. I don't manipulate my hair unless it's coated in oil and/or conditioner.

I'm going to trim my hair each month until the old damage is gone. Healthy hair is way more important than length, IMO.


----------



## Mmfood

KinksAndInk said:


> I am so loving my wig. The ease of it makes me want to keep my hair hidden all year. Pretty sure I'll be getting another one in a few weeks. This heat safe synthetic hair is making life so easy. Slap in some flexi rods, dip in boiling water and after a night of drying I have beautiful, soft curls.



I put curls in an old wig and it was like I had a brand new one. I love changing it up like that.


----------



## PlainJane

I really need to trim the back of my hair but I'm afraid of it looking crazy and uneven. Tempted to go to super cuts like other ladies mentioned in other threads.


----------



## CluelessJL

Attempting a two-strand twist out for the first time tonight. Eek...


----------



## flyygirlll2

spacetygrss said:


> I'm high porosity so I use some amount protein every wash day. I had decreased my hard protein to about once a month, with light protein inbetween, but I've decided to up the hard protein for a little while. I know where most of my damage came from. When my hair was in the NL-to-SL stage I wore my hair in two-strand twists constantly out of convenience. The problem is two-fold: (1) I have different textures and thickness of strands throughout my head, so my coarser strands were literally shredding my finer strands. (2) Short of drenching my hair, it's really hard to moisturize my hair while in twists and braids. I stopped with the constant TSTs about a year ago and essentially all of the new growth is free of splits.  I mostly finger detangle. I switched all of my combs to seamless combs several months ago, so when I do use a comb there's less chance of mechanical damage. I don't manipulate my hair unless it's coated in oil and/or conditioner.  I'm going to trim my hair each month until the old damage is gone. Healthy hair is way more important than length, IMO.



spacetygrss at least you have an idea on where most of the damage came from. I think using some protein and gradually trimming the hair will help. I agree healthy hair is definitely more important than length in the long run.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## sweetpea7

I cowash and dc 1x a week and moisturize and seal right after. In the pic is a fully dry lazy wash n go. Rinsed some confuse through in the shower and slapped on a quarter size of KCNT.    Do you guys think my frizz will decrease and I would get better curl definition if I increase my cowash and dc to 2x a week?  TIA


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sometimes I wonder why I protective style? After two weeks im so over it. I just figure I might as well chop it to 2 or 3 inches and call it a day.  


How in the world will I make it 9 more weeks. -_-


----------



## FollicleFanatic

I was upset earlier bc my mom waited to tell me today she'd been in a car accident(she was in a very bad one a couple yrs ago) the previous day.

She said the police officer was looking at her a little funny when he was writing up the report. She asked her friend who was the driver what was the cop's problem and the friend said it's your hair. My mom said yeah what about it and her friend told her she just had her wig cap on. 

When they got rear ended my mom's wig flew off and she didn't even realize   She was mortified. Even the Dr who examined her laughed. Mom is doing fine BTW.


----------



## Lilmama1011

FollicleFanatic said:


> I was upset earlier bc my mom waited to tell me today she'd been in a car accident(she was in a very bad one a couple yrs ago) the previous day.
> 
> She said the police officer was looking at her a little funny when he was writing up the report. She asked her friend who was the driver what was the cop's problem and the friend said it's your hair. My mom said yeah what about it and her friend told her she just had her wig cap on.
> 
> When they got rear ended my mom's wig flew off and she didn't even realize   She was mortified. Even the Dr who examined her laughed. Mom is doing fine BTW.



Oh wow,  I hope she is well but Imust say I chuckled a bit


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=43593]sweetpea7[/USER];21206353 said:
			
		

> I cowash and dc 1x a week and moisturize and seal right after. In the pic is a fully dry lazy wash n go. Rinsed some confuse through in the shower and slapped on a quarter size of KCNT.    Do you guys think my frizz will decrease and I would get better curl definition if I increase my cowash and dc to 2x a week?  TIA


My tip for increased definition and decreased frizz is to really thoroughly finger comb the product in to smooth it down. It works best on really soaking wet hair, so if you can do it in the shower, and tshirt dry your edges and ends, then let it air dry the rest of the way.


----------



## winona

Ugggh I need a gel that won't flake but has stronger hold than my FSG/AVG combo for my bun:/


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I think I'm going to start flat ironing with one pass. Pretty sure I can get it just as straight as long as I use the comb-chase method with the first pass rather than the second.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I resisted the urge to buy hair products at target today. I was eyeing a few things but since I'm wigging it until June it's pointless for me to buy full priced products right now. But I did notice that they have my SM color system in stock, in the exact color I like. I left my target card at home so I didn't grab any but I will be grabbing 3 when I go by there tomorrow. I need those for summer


----------



## fatimablush

i big chopped my hair. my hair was growing in patches..it took forever to grow. i couldn't wear it out the way i liked since it was too uneven. i big chopped with a pair of clippers. i took it really low. i am waiting for my sis to wake up so she can shape the back. i did a pretty good job. i just cleaned up the back and sides. once the back is done it will look perfect. i used to do my own hair years ago. i was nervous but SO said my hair looks really nice. he keeps touching my head saying my hair feels really soft. he couldn't clean up my hair since he had surgery on his hand the other day.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just mixed my henna. Looks like brownie mix! I made it more watery than I ever did because last time it balled up on me and it was crumbs everywhere  so hopefully it will work.


----------



## spacetygrss

I'm going to try using mostly one line (Komaza Care, with AO GPB and Joico MRB thrown in) for awhile and see what happens. I'm pretty sure that I've narrowed down what was causing my issues (splits, etc), but I think that sticking with one line of products meant to go together will be helpful.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I took an hour off the henna dye release because even after getting a little on my thumb while mixing,  I just look down and seen it has stained my fingers orange. I might take another hour off and just do 3 hrs release. This releases  quick!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I had a dream I hennaed my hair and I looked like carrot top. It was because I had blond random pieces in my hair. But in my dream, I still thought it was cute


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I've set my BC date for sometime in Sept because I am not dealing with transitioning hair on my cruise in Oct. I should be around 19 months post relaxer by then. I'm going to focus on gaining as much length as possible by Sept because I don't like hair shorter than SL on me.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just detangled my 6 day old flexi rod set. I seriously THINK I'm done with curly hair.  It was cool when I was growing it out at first because I didn't know how significant of a decrease of shedded hair and breakage it would be with wearing other styles other than curly,but I see that now. I lost more hair than I usually do and I'm pretty sure it was a mix of shedded and small breakage. I have to learn some more styles. I will be doing a bun this week but I don't want to get addicted


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to recurl my wig. These ratty ends look a hot mess.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Last time I measured my front was 13 inches and my back was 12 inches. Mow my front is 15 3/4 inch and my back is 14  1/4inches.


----------



## Anaisin

Curls truly isn't ish for hiking the price of that new cream gel up. $25 smh, I barely wanted to pay the original $18 price. Oh well, I'll just get some Pattern pusha which is $1 less and 8 ounces more


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Lilmama1011 said:


> Oh wow,  I hope she is well but Imust say I chuckled a bit



After I fussed at her I laughed too. 

One time she was at the grocery store checking out when her wig made her hot and itchy. The store clerk ran outside to chase her down yelling Miss! Miss! You forgot your hair! 

She had snatched it off to scratch her head and left the wig on the checkout belt


----------



## Lilmama1011

Yeah, I shouldn't have gotten that same company of henna. I thought making it more watery was better,  nope! It still crumbled.  I will be taking the other back to the store and ordering from online.  This makes you want to say forget henna. It was crumbled all over the floor, sink, my arm, and clothes.  The hennas I had before went on smooth and stayed where you placed it. I don't know if this scared me from doing hennas or what. I will see after I rinse.  Even if it came out great, I will never use that brand name


----------



## naija24

Miss Jessie's Leave In Conditioner is pretty awesome. I just need a nice vat of shea butter right now.

Also, I got a color correction on my twa!! $103 but worth it!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I BC'd a small patch of hair at my nape and I can't.stop.playing.with.it.  I may BC more at my nape. I need to learn how to keep my curls from frizzing up.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My wig isn't dry yet...why did I decide to recurl at almost 1am? I just put it by the heat vent  hopefully it dries in the next 3 hours before I leave for this study session at 11. If not then I'm going to class in a beanie and the flowing locks will return tomorrow lol.


----------



## divachyk

KinksAndInk said:


> My wig isn't dry yet...why did I decide to recurl at almost 1am? I just put it by the heat vent  hopefully it dries in the next 3 hours before I leave for this study session at 11. If not then I'm going to class in a beanie and the flowing locks will return tomorrow lol.



That works too KinksAndInk


----------



## Harina

This white chick at my job said she was natural. I was thinking, "**** you have curly hair." I felt so bad for thinking that. Lol.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

^ girl depending on how well I knew her I would've said it


----------



## divachyk

A dry thank you when they compliment my wig really nips the convo quick. Good!


----------



## overtherainbow

NaturallyATLPCH
I'm in the same boat. My color treated hair sometimes feels better than my virgin hair(I have bronze/brown ombre highlights in the front). This is shocking since I used a $5 box dye. If this keeps up, then I might do the rest of my head in the summer time.

Edit: I should add that after washing the conditioner out, my elasticity in the dyed section was off, but two protein heavy rinseouts later (Eva NYC and SM purple lable conditioner) my hair was back to normal.


----------



## KimPossibli

Getting my hair braided, so I will stop cutting it...


----------



## Harina

All of a sudden they putting black girls all up in hair commercials. I mean I've seen them 
before once in a while, but I've seen about four new ones that have black chicks.


----------



## Lucia

http://youtu.be/2squAE7pqMk



http://youtu.be/ou7CyPtkpng


----------



## CluelessJL

I don't like washing my hair in the evenings; it always feels such a rush.

On the plus side, I saw my mum yesterday and she said my hair has grown loads since I last saw her at Christmas


----------



## CodeRed

Learned something new about my scalp today... the back, towards the nape, is more sensitive than the rest of my head. Not the hair, just the scalp. That mustard powder in my treatment has it sensitive back there whereas the rest of my head feels normal... oddly enough, that's where the more "coarse" hair of my head grows.


----------



## GGsKin

I was itching to try a twist out. Now my hair is all twisted and set, I already miss my coilies. Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## Anaisin

Harina said:


> All of a sudden they putting black girls all up in hair commercials. I mean I've seen them
> before once in a while, but I've seen about four new ones that have black chicks.



I need to see these commercials then because I never see any. They usually have blacks in health and lotion commercials. I have a free magazine subscription and literally all the black women featured are like 30-50 yrs old and in deodorant and lotion ads. (I've received 3 mags so far) All the style, designer brands etc have nothing but young white women. I do see Jourdan Dunn in the 2 page Maybelline ads though. Then this one young girl I THOUGHT was black but when I looked again I realized she was Indian lmao


----------



## Anaisin

Dp........


----------



## Anaisin

Ugh where is the search function?!


----------



## BostonMaria

I cut my hair back to MBL in January
I told DH yesterday that I feel "bald" and I actually really do.  He said I'm crazy LOL


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm 3 weeks post relaxer and my edges already ain't laid.  I already have a wave when applying gel. I know it would be a little something but not an actual defined wave!


----------



## fatimablush

i want to color my hair honey blond or a reddish blond. i might do that one day in the spring or summer......just.. thinking!!!


----------



## shiney_sapphire

Don't know if this has been posted but I found this cosmetic calculator.  It tells you when your products expire.

http://m.checkcosmetic.net/


----------



## ckisland

I've been getting hair compliments left and right the past several days !!

I've had 2 ladies literally yell them at the back of my head . Once was while I was in the grocery store, and heard, "Your hair is soooo PRETTY!!!!!!" three times before I actually realized she had to be talking to me .  
The second time was while I was checking out, and the lady behind me yelled, "Ohhhh gurl!!! Your hair is so THICK! I love it!!" while I was getting my change .  I got a compliment today from a cashier at Whole Foods who had a gorgeous head of hair .

It's so funny because all I've been doing is leaving in conditioner . No gel, no creme styler, no oil. Just good ole conditioner!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

The last couple hair products that I've used that haven't been 100% smell so artificial and perfume-y. I'm no ingredient snob but lingering unpleasant scents will keep me away.


----------



## sweetpea7

I got a compliment on Saturday  I Wore my conditioner only wash n go out this past weekend with my heat damaged front tucked away in a flat twist headband and the black cashier at chiptole said he really liked it! 

The front was cute but the back was a soft frizzy blob. I gotta get serious with MHM


----------



## curlcomplexity

Finally got my Pibbs back from my friend after almost 2 years...I've missed her


----------



## Lilmama1011

My henna must have took really good because soon as I walked in to school a girl asked did I color my hair. I'm still not going back to the Asian place. It's not worth the crumbs all over the floor. I going to get it from the Indian place I started off with. I forgot I like their henna, so I won't have to wait online for it. But I have to order offline for my SO mother because it just would be more convenient to do it that way


----------



## PerFicMsFit

I just went through my stash, I realized I have a problem. I am a product junkie and it all happened so fast. I promise to not buy another hair product for a while. I just listed a whole bunch of products for sale and included free samples to help decrease my stash. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Anaisin

The obsession with black hair (with black people as a whole tbh) is too real. Uncomfortable & offensive conversation #573732588411


----------



## Prettymetty

Wash day just can't come soon enough. My scalp is itching and I'm anxious to try all my new products


----------



## julzinha

I don't think I have it in me to be a long term natural. I just never know what to do with my hair on top of working out. Twist outs don't last, the tangles are annoying, and honestly I'm tired. 

I feel like at some point I will have a stylist like Reniece looking after my long texlaxed hair. I appreciate natural hair and sometimes I feel guilted and shamed into staying natural when I don't hate my hair, but I want to do what works for me.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I've enjoyed wearing my hair straight and showing off my new growth but I'm looking forward to going back to braids next week.


----------



## naija24

i think as a natural I will be happy when I have 7 inches. I'll be collarbone length. I can do styles with it. It'll be a nice solid fro. 

So....maybe February next year?


----------



## CluelessJL

I wonder if you could re-write Daft Punk's 'Technologic' with things that we do to our hair...


----------



## SlimPickinz

SuchaLady why did I not listen before?? Baby this Joico moisture balm is the bomb!!! I went right back and bought 3 more so I'm never without.


----------



## SuchaLady

SlimPickinz I knew you would love it! I have some on my hair right now 



SlimPickinz said:


> SuchaLady why did I not listen before?? Baby this Joico moisture balm is the bomb!!! I went right back and bought 3 more so I'm never without.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Testing......, the didn't even warn me my subscription was up


----------



## Prettymetty

I just washed my hair and my scalp feels great. My hands feel pretty nice too from touching the conditioner.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Did my first real protein treatment in years...don't know why protein scares the bajeebus out of me...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Ugh I had to wash out my freshly blown out hair. I worked out this morning and once my hair started to sweat I swear I smelled relaxer  I ran home and washed again with my color indicator neutralizing shampoo. Suds were white as snow  better safe thang sorry though


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Ugh I had to wash out my freshly blown out hair. I worked out this morning and once my hair started to sweat I swear I smelled relaxer  I ran home and washed again with my color indicator neutralizing shampoo. Suds were white as snow  better safe thang sorry though



Exactly SuchaLady! I've had that smell before. It's weird to explan because there are no traces of relaxer upon shampooing.


----------



## Lucia

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Did my first real protein treatment in years...don't know why protein scares the bajeebus out of me...  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Just stick to light protein and not so often and see how you hair likes it.


----------



## Bibliophile

PuraBody Naturals Brazil Loc Oil, Mango Tea Scalp Butter & Qhemet Biologics Castor & Moringa Softening Serum are on sale at their respective websites now.

I want them all but can only buy from one line at the moment. Decisions, decisons....

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## PlainJane

I think I'm the only one on the board who hasn't tried any Shea Moisture products... 

I just don't know where to start.


----------



## Amarilles

PlainJane said:


> I think I'm the only one on the board who hasn't tried any Shea Moisture products...
> 
> I just don't know where to start.


I haven't either. I'm just not interested though


----------



## gabulldawg

I bought some Giovanni direct leave in to try. So far I'm impressed! This is my first day using it, though, combined with a couple of other products.


----------



## Rocky91

gabulldawg said:


> I bought some Giovanni direct leave in to try. So far I'm impressed! This is my first day using it, though, combined with a couple of other products.


 that is the only leave in I genuinely like. It plays nice with other products too.


----------



## gabulldawg

Rocky91 said:


> that is the only leave in I genuinely like. It plays nice with other products too.



Still good so far!! I was most impressed that I didn't get the whiteness going on like I do with other products. My hair looks and feels moisturized and not too oily or greasy or anything!


----------



## mz.rae

I wish I could find some good natural gurus with informative tutorials as well as had simple regimens. So far the only one's I have seen are the ones that ramble on forever, have complicated regimens that involve cooking up things or have 101 different products and steps. And there is too much bashing of protective styling, hair coloring, and heat usage. I really feel like I don't know anymore about taking care of natural than I did in the past. And have just been using the tips I learned back when I was relaxed... I don't know....


----------



## Anaisin

mz.rae said:


> I wish I could find some good natural gurus with informative tutorials as well as had simple regimens. So far the only one's I have seen are the ones that ramble on forever, have complicated regimens that involve cooking up things or have 101 different products and steps. And there is too much bashing of protective styling, hair coloring, and heat usage. I really feel like I don't know anymore about taking care of natural than I did in the past. And have just been using the tips I learned back when I was relaxed... I don't know....




They are doing what works for their hair....do what works fo yours. Searching and copying someone's regimen won't work, nobody has the same head of hair


----------



## mz.rae

Anaisin said:


> They are doing what works for their hair....do what works fo yours. Searching and copying someone's regimen won't work, nobody has the same head of hair



I know they are doing what works for them. And searching and copying has actually helped me in the past. When I was relaxed that is exactly what I did and then I added my own things here and there. And if I found what works for me I wouldn't have made this post in the first place.


----------



## Guinan

I see that on 3/11/15, at 6:59pm there was almost 7,000 members on LHCF. I wonder what was going on that day.


----------



## irisak

So I understand why my tub was clogged......



Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## Lilmama1011

irisak said:


> So I understand why my tub was clogged......
> 
> Fighting auto correct everyday



Dang!!!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

irisak said:


> So I understand why my tub was clogged......  Fighting auto correct everyday



This is why I use a catcher in my drain. It saves me a lot of grief.


----------



## neiiya

You know that saying? You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink? I can show pictures of my hair from last year and this year to  family members and they
won't change their ways. I have bought good products for them and tried to get them to adopt a regimen. I would call and remind them about dc and protein. I would stress less heat. All to no avail. They didn't even know where the stuff I sent was. THEN go to the store and buy random hair products tht no one has heard of made in China. Grrrrrrr 

Well, when I went home to visit I packed all the stuff I sent without a word. If you won't use it I sure will.   BASK, Qhemets, Darcy's, Curl Junkie and Oyin that were full, used once.... Shoot......... 

I think the only way they will change is if I start doing everyone's hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> I see that on 3/11/15, at 6:59pm there was almost 7,000 members on LHCF. I wonder what was going on that day.



Empire? 
10 char


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> Empire?
> 10 char



That's what my dad said when I asked him about the date and time.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk I was so sad that I had to wash my blowdried hair out. I hate blowdrying my hair with a passion but what good would my hair be if I was potentially letting left over relaxer fry it?  I was just glad that the neutralizer showed no relaxer in it. I wonder what causes that? 




divachyk said:


> Exactly SuchaLady! I've had that smell before. It's weird to explan because there are no traces of relaxer upon shampooing.


----------



## SuchaLady

I think about going natural and have lingering guilt after not atleast trying it after so many longterm stretches. But then I get that touch up and honey that all goes down the drain  My hair looks fabulous :reddancer: Its so thick and healthy 


SN: I have some mentions I cant get to. This raggedy website  Im not ignoring anyone!


----------



## mz.rae

Yay!!! Found a natural whose regimen is similar to mine! She mostly does wash and go's like me, which is awesome. I think I'm just going to stick to wash and go's, because when I try to do other stuff if it's a fail. I'm putting myself on a goal to not blow dry or flat iron my iron for at least three months and then do a length check. I'm excited about my hair again!


----------



## spacetygrss

I've been using Komaza Care products almost exclusively for this past week and my hair feels and looks fabulous. Tangles have been greatly reduced. My plan is to use Komaza Care for 75%+ of my hair care for the next three months and then reaches ( unless I run into some issue, of course).


----------



## Lymegreen

I'm starting to realize that I'll never have the perfect head of hair...  
I was reading my hair journal from 3 years ago and reflected on all the issues I had at the time. 
I overcame them - then I had other issues - overcame those ... etc
Now, I have a new set of issues.
My hair overall is MUCH longer now (full Shoulder length grazing APL) and I am pleased with my length.
However, for all the hiding hair; protective styling etc.. it hasn't panned out to "perfect hair" like I planned. 

I've finally turned the corner because I finally know enough about my hair to enjoy it as-is.  I may never have the perfect hair that I imagined but the hair I do have is just fine. 

My left side is prone to breakage and can get eaten off easily.  My edges are whimpy and my hair is thin.  These are the facts..lol but I can make the best of it.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Got up, walked to the store, came back home, researched some product formulations, then made conditioner, gel, a cream styler, a hair butter, & a detangling leave-in. Then I deep cleaned my kitchen, did a crapload of dishes in the process, and cooked dinner. And I think I'm about to shower and play in these hair products I just made from scratch. This the most active I've been on a Saturday in a long time. And I like it


----------



## Lilmama1011

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Got up, walked to the store, came back home, researched some product formulations, then made conditioner, gel, a cream styler, a hair butter, & a detangling leave-in. Then I deep cleaned my kitchen, did a crapload of dishes in the process, and cooked dinner. And I think I'm about to shower and play in these hair products I just made from scratch. This the most active I've been on a Saturday in a long time. And I like it



Dang I'm jealous


----------



## maxineshaw

I just found an old photo from 2008 of my hair routine at the time. It contains five products (one poo, one rinse out conditioner, an oil, and two moisturizer-one water based and one butter).  This led me to go under my bathroom sink and count how many products I have.  

2 shampoos
1 sample shampoo bottle
2 bottles of conditioner
1 sample conditioner bottle 
3 sample packets of conditioner
1 box of amla powder 
3 jars of moisturizer
1 sample bottle of moisturizer
1 bottle of curl activator 
1 jar of curl gel activator 
1 bottle of leave-in conditioner spray 
1 bottle of demi activating lotion 
1 tube of demi hair dye 
1 bottle of spray oil
1 bottle of oil 
1 jar of pressing oil 
1 jar of hair grease


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=445141]CluelessJL[/USER];21219125 said:
			
		

> I wonder if you could re-write Daft Punk's 'Technologic' with things that we do to our hair...



Touch it
Comb it
Spray it
Wash it
Part it
Leave in
Deep condition


----------



## PlainJane

Okay this may be a silly question. Is Joico moisture recovery balm the sam as joico moisture recovery conditioner? I only saw conditioner at the store so I wasn't sure if I should get it....


----------



## SuchMagnificent

PlainJane said:


> Okay this may be a silly question. Is Joico moisture recovery balm the sam as joico moisture recovery conditioner? I only saw conditioner at the store so I wasn't sure if I should get it....




In my opinion the recovery balm is more of a deeeeep conditioner; the conditioner itself behaved like a daily/ rinse out conditioner on my hair. I prefer the balm..

Sent from my SM-G900P using LHCF


----------



## krissyhair

I love using a moisturizer that also has some hold to it.


----------



## SuchaLady

PlainJane said:


> Okay this may be a silly question. Is Joico moisture recovery balm the sam as joico moisture recovery conditioner? I only saw conditioner at the store so I wasn't sure if I should get it....



Same thing Such Magnificence said. Buy the balm. Actually buy two. Thank me later


----------



## naija24

This is my dream/ideal hair length straight and curly. How long would it take for me to get to this length do you think? My last relaxer was December 26 I think.








Now that I see how fun color is (and I'm single) I really feel detached from longer hair goals. It's just not worth the extra time to me.


----------



## neiiya

spacetygrss said:


> I've been using Komaza Care products almost exclusively for this past week and my hair feels and looks fabulous. Tangles have been greatly reduced. My plan is to use Komaza Care for 75%+ of my hair care for the next three months and then reaches ( unless I run into some issue, of course).



I used that protein and I was amazed. I then ordered a box of every sample size. after trying those for a few days I ordered more protein conditioner and several full sized products. 3 orders in 2 weeks and my hair is amazing. I am going to follow your lead and use almost all KC and see what happens.

Can you share your regimen?


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to keep a hair journal. Can't remember when I moisturized my hair last. I've been keeping it tucked away under this wig and now I'm losing track of what I'm doing and when. My hair is soft and moisturized but I'm trying to minimize manipulation so I don't want to take it down if I just did it a few days ago. My memory sucks smh. School is ruining my brain


----------



## whiteoleander91

for all who are familiar with Komaza Care, what does the Moku Hair Butter smell like? the more descriptive the better. I've been burned before lol


----------



## FollicleFanatic

KinksAndInk said:


> I need to keep a hair journal. Can't remember when I moisturized my hair last. I've been keeping it tucked away under this wig and now I'm losing track of what I'm doing and when. My hair is soft and moisturized but I'm trying to minimize manipulation so I don't want to take it down if I just did it a few days ago. My memory sucks smh. School is ruining my brain



Hey! A member here created an app called The Hair Diary. I use it for all hair related stuff.


----------



## KinksAndInk

FollicleFanatic said:


> Hey! A member here created an app called The Hair Diary. I use it for all hair related stuff.



Thanks. Sounds just like what I need


----------



## Sade'

Love these styles


----------



## Evolving78

naija24 said:


> This is my dream/ideal hair length straight and curly. How long would it take for me to get to this length do you think? My last relaxer was December 26 I think.  Now that I see how fun color is (and I'm single) I really feel detached from longer hair goals. It's just not worth the extra time to me.


  by the fall!


----------



## sweetpea7

naija24 said:


> This is my dream/ideal hair length straight and curly. How long would it take for me to get to this length do you think? My last relaxer was December 26 I think.  Now that I see how fun color is (and I'm single) I really feel detached from longer hair goals. It's just not worth the extra time to me.



It looks like her hairs about 5/6 inches so you could definitely get there by the last quarter of the year


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sheamoisture steady dropping new stuff

http://www.target.com/p/sheamoistur...640647#prodSlot=medium_8_19&term=sheamoisture


----------



## Guinan

Went to my local sallys today and just discovered that they are now selling goddess curls products! !!! Im super excited. When I went in December they weren't selling it.


----------



## Evolving78

shawnyblazes said:


> Sheamoisture steady dropping new stuff  http://www.target.com/p/sheamoisture-community-commerce-2-0-age-defy-color-protect-leave-in-conditioner-8oz/-/A-16640647#prodSlot=medium_8_19&term=sheamoisture


  are you gonna get it? I'm always looking for leave in conditioners!


----------



## Evolving78

I want to deep condition my hair so bad, but I don't know if it will cause reversion? Maybe I should call the company?


----------



## kanozas

First time using Jamaican Black Castor Oil and I used it in the form of JBC Leave-in from Shea Moisture.  My scalp feels so good with it, I'm considering getting straight JBC and mixing stuff myself.  And I found this deal online with free shipping for anybody interested.  Check the "sale items" as well because they have 16 oz. of regular castor oil for $4.49 and many other items:

http://www.pipingrock.com/hair-care...GypsHV2XDHl4JR_b1xzw2ukqNJvqcaaOrnBoCpiTw_wcB


----------



## Anaisin

Is is wrong to offer somebody hair products when they didn't ask? Seems like it would be rude. The girl in class that I saw with that awesome natural hair wig that I thought was real seems to be transitioning/big chopping. Her hair was just neck length now today it's way shorter with what looks like relaxed edges I guess then a fro in the back. Like that was her leave out she had for sew ins. I have a ton of products that don't work. Maybe I'll try to start a hair convo with her....


----------



## Vshanell

Switching to twist outs for spring. I'm excited but I'll miss my rollersets.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

shortdub78 , everything oos online.  I'll keep my eye out though.


----------



## mz.rae

Having a good hair week yaaaaaas!!! Wash and go's are going to be my thing from now on. Dear Natural Hair, I am sorry for getting mad at you and threatening you with the creamy crack. I promise to communicate with you better, treat you delicately, and help you to reach your full potential.

Signed by someone that is truly sorry.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

whiteoleander91 said:


> for all who are familiar with Komaza Care, what does the Moku Hair Butter smell like? the more descriptive the better. I've been burned before lol



whiteoleander91, if I recall when I ordered it a couple of years ago, it had a slight sweet distinct smell. Not necessarily dessert sweet, or fruity sweet, but it smelled good to me. I can't really describe it, but I want to order it again. The scent may have changed though.


----------



## CodeRed

kanozas said:


> First time using Jamaican Black Castor Oil and I used it in the form of JBC Leave-in from Shea Moisture. My scalp feels so good with it, I'm considering getting straight JBC and mixing stuff myself. And I found this deal online with free shipping for anybody interested. Check the "sale items" as well because they have 16 oz. of regular castor oil for $4.49 and many other items:
> 
> http://www.pipingrock.com/hair-care...GypsHV2XDHl4JR_b1xzw2ukqNJvqcaaOrnBoCpiTw_wcB


 
Yep. I found that website two weeks ago...like it a lot... going to start getting what oils they have available from there. Spend $40 and get free shipping? Easy with oils


----------



## CodeRed

I think I'm going to start doing to my ends whatever I'm doing to my scalp... I oil my scalp before I exercise/overnight and I think I'm going to start doing the same with the ends of my hair. Makes for smoother, well-conditioned ends.


----------



## whiteoleander91

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> whiteoleander91, if I recall when I ordered it a couple of years ago, it had a slight sweet distinct smell. Not necessarily dessert sweet, or fruity sweet, but it smelled good to me. I can't really describe it, but I want to order it again. The scent may have changed though.



Thank you!!


----------



## meka72

CodeRed said:


> Yep. I found that website two weeks ago...like it a lot... going to start getting what oils they have available from there. Spend $40 and get free shipping? Easy with oils



Generally, I've found if you go through google shopping, you get free shipping without a minimum order on Piping Rock. Just FYI.


----------



## CodeRed

meka72 said:


> Generally, I've found if you go through google shopping, you get free shipping without a minimum order on Piping Rock. Just FYI.


 
Good stuff


----------



## julzinha

I'm just completely done with the natural hair community. It is literally the same bs different words. How can naturals complain about self hate among relaxed women yet not acknowledge thriving self hate among the natural hair community. There are type 4 naturals that only follow type 3 blogs and channels begging these women to tell them how to get their type 4 hair to look like theirs.


----------



## naija24

julzinha said:


> I'm just completely done with the natural hair community. It is literally the same bs different words. How can naturals complain about self hate among relaxed women yet not acknowledge thriving self hate among the natural hair community. There are type 4 naturals that only follow type 3 blogs and channels begging these women to tell them how to get their type 4 hair to look like theirs.



OMG YASSSS

it's so infuriating. "how can i elongate my curls???" "how do i get my curl pattern to look like _____???" 

it's everywhere. i thought the whole point of the natural hair community was to EMBRACE YOUR NATURAL HAIR. not make people feel guilty about getting relaxers, chop all your hair off, and then spend the rest of your money and life trying to change what God gave you. some of these women are spending the same amount of money on curl texture changing products as they did on relaxers and heat tools before their big chop. it makes no damn sense.


----------



## neiiya

I absolutely agree. It is important to pick "hair idols" with the same hair texture that you yourself have. I side eye everytime I see this. At least stick with the same race. 

I think setting realistic goals for hair growth rate is important too. My goal is 2 inches in 4 months but my growth rate varies. I am happy for progress. 

I must manipulate my hair. I must stretch it and smooth and elongate my curls. I have type 4 hair. If I don't, I will get ssks,and tangles since I am heat free. Those ssks and tangles cause damage and breakage.

 If there is a method that I see that will benefit my hair I will use it, I don't care what hair type they have. We have type 3s and 4s in my family but we all use the same stuff and methods.  

I don't suffer from hair envy. I am consistant with my regimen. I tweak it now and then. I try to cause as little trauma to my hair and that means braid outs and twist outs and elogating my curls. I am not trying  to be something I am not. I am styling my hair. Relaxed ladies style their hair too.

We don't need to start this hair envy/hair type war mess. Let us encourage each other. Do you and I'll do me. 

I do not want to start Lipstick Alley'ing up in here.


----------



## neiiya

julzinha said:


> I'm just completely done with the natural hair community. It is literally the same bs different words. How can naturals complain about self hate among relaxed women yet not acknowledge thriving self hate among the natural hair community. There are type 4 naturals that only follow type 3 blogs and channels begging these women to tell them how to get their type 4 hair to look like theirs.



Those women are stupid. 

BLOOP


----------



## naija24

neiiya said:


> I think setting realistic goals for hair growth rate is important too. My goal is 2 inches in 4 months but my growth rate varies. I am happy for progress.
> 
> *I must manipulate my hair. I must stretch it and smooth and elongate my curls. I have type 4 hair. If I don't, I will get ssks,and tangles since I am heat free. Those ssks and tangles cause damage and breakage.*



I agree and what you said makes sense. But there is, to me, a huge difference between stretching your hair to avoid ssks and then trying to manipulate your hair to look like it naturally grows out of your hair like its 3b or something. Because those have become the only kind of natural curls black women are allowed to have in mainstream culture and still be considered beautiful.


----------



## julzinha

naija24 said:


> I agree and what you said makes sense. But there is, to me, a huge difference between stretching your hair to avoid ssks and then trying to manipulate your hair to look like it naturally grows out of your hair like its 3b or something. Because those have become the only kind of natural curls black women are allowed to have in mainstream culture and still be considered beautiful.



THIS!!!

I think the good hair debate has literally shifted into you have a nice hair type or you have a great hair pattern. You have type 4 naturals that will not leave their house in an Afro or being told that Afros are unprofessional by other naturals. So they are doing braid out, twist outs, adding pounds of gel to their hair so it looks more "presentable" or how a person with type 3 wash n gos 

Even the use of the phrase curl pattern. If your hair is type 4 especially 4b and 4c, you do NOT have a curl, it is a kink. All of the images that are being reposted and praised are all type 3. I just completely gave up on following any of the blogs. I feel like LHCF is one of the few sites where women are not judged for their hair decisions in relation to dyeing, relaxing, or transitioning.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

neiiya said:


> *I absolutely agree. It is important to pick "hair idols" with the same hair texture that you yourself have. I side eye everytime I see this. At least stick with the same race*.
> 
> I think setting realistic goals for hair growth rate is important too. My goal is 2 inches in 4 months but my growth rate varies. I am happy for progress.
> 
> I must manipulate my hair. I must stretch it and smooth and elongate my curls. I have type 4 hair. If I don't, I will get ssks,and tangles since I am heat free. Those ssks and tangles cause damage and breakage.
> 
> * If there is a method that I see that will benefit my hair I will use it, I don't care what hair type they have. We have type 3s and 4s in my family but we all use the same stuff and methods.*
> 
> I don't suffer from hair envy. I am consistant with my regimen. I tweak it now and then. I try to cause as little trauma to my hair and that means braid outs and twist outs and elogating my curls. I am not trying  to be something I am not. I am styling my hair. Relaxed ladies style their hair too.
> 
> We don't need to start this hair envy/hair type war mess. Let us encourage each other. Do you and I'll do me.
> 
> I do not want to start Lipstick Alley'ing up in here.



You made one point and then kind of knocked that point down.

The only reason I responded to your post is I am a 4a/b and I use a lot of products that some might take as only for  3's and under. 

My family has a lot of 2's and 3's.  I'm one of the very few 4's and they now come to me for product use. I use a lot of products based on the fact that it says its for curly hair.  Half of the time it doesn't occur to me look at the model of the person because I'm too busy looking at the ingredients and what It was geared to do.

I've actually never followed any YT or Blog person, I just wandered around looking at everyone because my attention span is like a gnat. 

I do like LHCF as well because everyone gets down over here.  I'm just a product junkie looking for conditioner.


----------



## neiiya

shawnyblazes said:


> You made one point and then kind of knocked that point down.
> 
> The only reason I responded to your post is I am a 4a/b and I use a lot of products that some might take as only for  3's and under.
> 
> My family has a lot of 2's and 3's.  I'm one of the very few 4's and they now come to me for product use. I use a lot of products based on the fact that it says its for curly hair.  Half of the time it doesn't occur to me look at the model of the person because I'm too busy looking at the ingredients and what It was geared to do.
> 
> I've actually never followed any YT or Blog person, I just wandered around looking at everyone because my attention span is like a gnat.
> 
> I do like LHCF as well because everyone gets down over here.  I'm just a product junkie looking for conditioner.



I don't think I contradicted myself. I was talking about type 4s with type 1 or 2 as their hair idols. Trying for the same look as a white person and being disappointed. I find it sad. 

Hair is hair. I use products for any hair type as long as it works.  I am type 4 but kids are 3's but we all use the same product. I buy stuff for our hair needs not types.


----------



## CodeRed

This forum is being overly special right now... took almost an hour to post in 1 thread... maybe it came back while I took a break but I am still having trouble...


----------



## Guinan

neiiya said:


> I don't think I contradicted myself. I was talking about type 4s with type 1 or 2 as their hair idols. Trying for the same look as a white person and being disappointed. I find it sad.
> 
> Hair is hair. I use products for any hair type as long as it works.  I am type 4 but kids are 3's but we all use the same product. I buy stuff for our hair needs not types.



Double post


----------



## CodeRed

dp.........


----------



## Guinan

neiiya said:


> I don't think I contradicted myself. I was talking about type 4s with type 1 or 2 as their hair idols. Trying for the same look as a white person and being disappointed. I find it sad.
> 
> Hair is hair. I use products for any hair type as long as it works.  I am type 4 but kids are 3's but we all use the same product. I buy stuff for our hair needs not types.



What's wrong with liking someone else's hair that isn't the same texture or curl type as you. I like jlo's hair but that doesn't mean me I hate my hair. I might try a style as her's but that doesn't mean i hate my hair nor does it mean that i aspire to have a hair texture like her's or sum deep rooted issues. It's just hair.

But i think i get what ur saying and where ur coming from.

There is more i want to say, but this app keeps crashing.


----------



## Lilmama1011

We had a lock down at school today. A man was going around shooting people.


----------



## girlonfire

Lilmama1011 said:


> We had a lock down at school today. A man was going around shooting people.



What!?! 
Not hair related at all but please elaborate. How are you?


----------



## girlonfire

I am so excited for my Deva cut tomorrow. I think I'm just gonna let my stylist do whatever. I've always wanted to do that. Just say "surprise me" and see what happens. But knowing me and the control freak I am...probably not. But I don't even know what I want but I know I just want my hair to be organized I guess. Like I feel like doing my hair is like lookig for my pen in a pile of papers, I have to lift and pick at so many layers to find what I'm looking for and keeping it organized is a task. 
Idk. I'll post pictures somewhere. Maybe here idk.


----------



## Lilmama1011

girlonfire said:


> What!?!
> Not hair related at all but please elaborate. How are you?



girlonfire I was at cosmetology school and the director came in and said it's a lock down no one can leave or come in. A white guy starred off shooting in a complex and went to another cosmetology and car jacked a teach or student.  Then he shot 5 other people.  6 total, one dead. The news said he was on or near the street my school is on.  My teacher said they were targeting schools but my SO called me to say they were lying and trying to scare me and he was watching the news and he just jacked a car there.  They caught him hours later but I was on edge. I didn't like the way the school did the lock down either. I didn't feel safe at all for obvious reasons.  Back door was still opened by  one of the office people, they were cooking out and letting people tour  the school smh.  Where I'm at they aren't use to anything happening so I think they were entertained but where I hear gun, that means survival mode kicks in. It's so much no no s done at the school. My mom was panicking when I texted her.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:


> girlonfire I was at cosmetology school and the director came in and said it's a lock down no one can leave or come in. A white guy starred off shooting in a complex and went to another cosmetology and car jacked a teach or student.  Then he shot 5 other people.  6 total, one dead. The news said he was on or near the street my school is on.  My teacher said they were targeting schools but my SO called me to say they were lying and trying to scare me and he was watching the news and he just jacked a car there.  They caught him hours later but I was on edge. I didn't like the way the school did the lock down either. I didn't feel safe at all for obvious reasons.  Back door was still opened by  one of the office people, they were cooking out and letting people tour  the school smh.  Where I'm at they aren't use to anything happening so I think they were entertained but where I hear gun, that means survival mode kicks in. It's so much no no s done at the school. My mom was panicking when I texted her.



They caught the guy. He was white and was a skin head. He had a white power tattoo but he wasn't targeting other races. He was hurting whites too. My SO said that he wasn't right in the head and they said they are giving him the death penalty.  I didn't know they come up with solutions so quick!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was scared. I instantly went into survival mode looking at all the places I could hide. Other races are stupid bout that. They laugh until bullets let loose in their face smh


----------



## whiteoleander91

I'm really glad that you are okay Lilmama1011 I hope you are able to get some rest tonight, I'm sure your day was very stressful


----------



## Lilmama1011

I hope bunning is doing me some justice. I need to cover that donut thing with something smooth. It kind of got a little stuck when I just redid it


----------



## Lilmama1011

whiteoleander91 said:


> I'm really glad that you are okay Lilmama1011 I hope you are able to get some rest tonight, I'm sure your day was very stressful



They caught him so I will sleep fine.  It made me want to go to school and train to shoot whiteoleander91. I kept picturing him barging in and open fire. I hope I don't dream about it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just waiting on the post man like hes my doctor.  smh.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

shawnyblazes said:


> Sheamoisture steady dropping new stuff
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/sheamoistur...640647#prodSlot=medium_8_19&term=sheamoisture



I know right! I walked into my target yesterday and they had the JBCO line conditioner.  I only ended up getting the masque though.


----------



## Lilmama1011

The best tips $ come from the black people at my school,  ijs....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ordered yesterday and received my shipping notification today.  Go head Sweet Soul Sista.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Lilmama1011 I am so glad you're okay! That sounds beyond terrifying.


To what I originally came in here to say, I'm going back to braids on Saturday. It's been nice wearing my hair straight, especially showing off my new growth but I miss my braids and low hair maintenance.


----------



## Lilmama1011

The more I work with hair, the lazier I'm getting with my own. Don't get me wrong I still do my weekly wash, deep condition,  and moisturize and seal my hair daily,  but I'm quickly getting addicted to bunning


----------



## Lilmama1011

671 hours complete, 929 to go and I will be licensed.  I need all the strength I can muster up to finish!


----------



## naija24

Seriously over my TWA. Maybe it will pass but I miss sleek straight hair. I do not want a relaxer bit it would be nice to press my 1.5 inches of hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

Lilmama1011 said:


> 671 hours complete, 929 to go and I will be licensed.  I need all the strength I can muster up to finish!



Lilmama1011 How are hours calculated once you start working in the salon part of school?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm mad at myself. I neglected my hair for 2 months and didn't do a protein treatment and now it's coming out in clumps.


----------



## SuchaLady

whosthatcurl said:


> I'm mad at myself. I neglected my hair for 2 months and didn't do a protein treatment and now it's coming out in clumps.



I was just thinking about you. Are you positive skipping the protein is causing your hair to fall out? You should try a hair analysis.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> Lilmama1011 How are hours calculated once you start working in the salon part of school?



SuchaLady however many hours your at school that's how many you have. Full time you need to get 7 hrs a day. Part time is 5. But you can take whatever hours off kind of.... but if you miss 10 consecutive days, they drop you. You just have to have 1600 to graduate


----------



## Lilmama1011

My client: relaxer and curled


----------



## Prettymetty

I had a hair nightmare. I went to a salon and a white woman blew my hair out and then trimmed my ends. She cut it to shoulder length. I was so sad. Thank goodness it was just a dream.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SuchaLady. Thank you so kindly! I'm pretty sure that lack of protein was one of the causes. It doesn't help that I've been a bit stressed, my diet hasn't been the best, and I've been having trouble waking up because my sleep doesn't feel restful.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SuchaLady. Thank you so kindly! I'm pretty sure that lack of protein was one of the causes. It doesn't help that I've been a bit stressed, my diet hasn't been the best, and I've been having trouble waking up because my sleep doesn't feel restful.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Double post, please excuse me.


----------



## nothidden

Ladies, if you do not have a filter on your shower head (or wherever you wash your hair) do consider getting one. I have been working to moisturize and therefore define my natural curl pattern since June 2014. I became frustrated w/my stubborn crown which felt more wiry than anything else. After someone mentioned a bad hair and skin experience when traveling due to hard water in the area, I purchased a shower head/filter for my home. With the first wash my crown came alive! It became super soft like the rest of my hair, and this week I have seen an increase in curl definition all over. A co-worker noticed as well


----------



## Lilmama1011

nothidden said:


> Ladies, if you do not have a filter on your shower head (or wherever you wash your hair) do consider getting one. I have been working to moisturize and therefore define my natural curl pattern since June 2014. I became frustrated w/my stubborn crown which felt more wiry than anything else. After someone mentioned a bad hair and skin experience when traveling due to hard water in the area, I purchased a shower head/filter for my home. With the first wash my crown came alive! It became super soft like the rest of my hair, and this week I have seen an increase in curl definition all over. A co-worker noticed as well


nothidden I have to remember to do that. I always forget


----------



## nothidden

Lilmama1011 said:


> @nothidden I have to remember to do that. I always forget


 
Lilmama1011 - So glad I finally got one.  I think this is the last thing I needed to guarantee healthy, natural hair.


----------



## Nightingale

I pulled my hair into a high bun for the first time in awhile, and was shocked at the size of my forehead. I would get bangs, but they are hell to grow out. Decisions, Decisions...


----------



## Lilmama1011

Nightingale said:


> I pulled my hair into a high bun for the first time in awhile, and was shocked at the size of my forehead. I would get bangs, but they are hell to grow out. Decisions, Decisions...



Lol.........


----------



## Anaisin

Lmfao @ $10 shipping. BYE


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just took my test. We learning about anatomy and electricity.  What does that have to do with hair. I know we use electricity and actually people but wth! I'm not here to be an electrician or a doctor. I have got A's on all my tests so far though. ..... I think I passed that though


----------



## Lilmama1011

I got a 96 on my 100 question test!


----------



## Harina

This happened about three weeks ago but I'm almost certain this hairstylist slipped some sort of chemical in my hair. My hair texture is different. When I went to my loc consultations after the fact, both stylists asked me if I had blown out my hair before hand. They did assure me it was not damaged so that's why I don't think it's heat damaged. It's just my hair texture is much looser. It's still spongy but less so. My hair is naturally very kinky and wooly but now it has a lot less shrinkage and I don't really like it like that.  It's like the slightest manipulation of it will get it to straighten out but not relaxer straight just like I blew out my hair completely. It's really weird. It's not tragic and I still have hair on my head but it's different.

This was the second time going to this lady, the lady who I suspect. I didn't want to go to her again because something was off with her personality the first time but she did do a really really good job with my hair and I was in a bind so I booked an appointment.

She kept going on about how overly curly my hair was and how her hair was not like mine, like her texture was a lot better. Then why is your hair so short and broken off? The 1st time her hair was in a weave and I was a bit surprised to see her real hair. I guess I shouldn't have gone through with the 2nd appointment but it's a lesson learned.

It's either that or heat damage but I rarely put heat on my hair and it was only my fourth time getting my hair pressed in the past year. IDK. A lot of these stylists are such ****.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

So I had my 6 year old help me moisturize my hair. Surprisingly, he did a good job. I don't know why I didn't think of this at first...


----------



## DeepBluSea

I'm at the shop getting my hair did.   Lol. This dad is there with his baby girl.  The stylist told him she needed a trim.  He said no more than an inch and moved over to get a closer look while she cut his daughter's hair.  Way to go dad! And baby girls hair is beautiful.  Walked in ear length coming out BSL.  Shrinkage is crazy.


----------



## CodeRed

DeepBluSea said:


> I'm at the shop getting my hair did. Lol. This dad is there with his baby girl. The stylist told him she needed a trim. He said no more than an inch and moved over to get a closer look while she cut his daughter's hair. Way to go dad! And baby girls hair is beautiful. Walked in ear length coming out BSL. Shrinkage is crazy.


 
When I asked my daughter's father to take her to the hair dresser it was the same. He had is glasses on and all, standing up a couple of feet away, inspecting every time the lady put the scissors near her hair, asking questions when she was putting heat on it to straighten each piece with the flat iron, asking what she was spraying, telling her not to cut too much off... I walked in and just watched for a minute before they knew I was there. It was cute


----------



## SEMO

My roots are so dry and tangly right now.  But I just don't feel like doing my hair.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Guess I'll wash and recurl my wig one last time before I retire it.


----------



## Solila

flyygirlll2 said:


> solia I did not experience more shedding than I usually do when I used it. Do you leave it on your hair? I did not leave it on and don't plan to if I use it again. Perhaps mixing it with oil might help alleviate any dryness and shedding ( olive oil and or Jojoba oil).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I did a hot oil treatment and then after my regular wash, I applied the Mega tec. I had been using it like a leave-in. It works well, but its the shedding I can't take. I read somewhere that the ladies were taking garlic tablets to prevent shedding.


----------



## CluelessJL

Part of me knows I probably shouldn't try lots of new things at once because I won't know which thing(s) actually made a difference...but it's the first time in three weeks that I've had time for a proper wash day and I'm excited to try new products and methods!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My poor neglected hair. I call myself stretching, but I'm getting it together lol I just did a hard protein treatment so my hair stopped breaking so much. I'm trying to see if I want to do a light protein treatment before I install these Senegalese Twists.


----------



## Msohio

Hi ladies...so 3 years ago I cut my hair and hated it..so I went into a sew in. Well.. 3 years later in and out of sew ins my hair is thin. I am so frustrated.. Can anyone suggest the best way to get my hair back thick and beautiful?


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think it's time for some Marley twists until I can decide on a new wig.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Msohio, you probably want to lay off the sew-ins so much, and maybe do some protein treatments. Regularly scheduled trims would help too.


----------



## DarkJoy

Harina said:


> This happened about three weeks ago but I'm almost certain this hairstylist slipped some sort of chemical in my hair. My hair texture is different. When I went to my loc consultations after the fact, both stylists asked me if I had blown out my hair before hand. They did assure me it was not damaged so that's why I don't think it's heat damaged. It's just my hair texture is much looser. It's still spongy but less so. My hair is naturally very kinky and wooly but now it has a lot less shrinkage and I don't really like it like that.  It's like the slightest manipulation of it will get it to straighten out but not relaxer straight just like I blew out my hair completely. It's really weird. It's not tragic and I still have hair on my head but it's different.
> 
> This was the second time going to this lady, the lady who I suspect. I didn't want to go to her again because something was off with her personality the first time but she did do a really really good job with my hair and I was in a bind so I booked an appointment.
> 
> She kept going on about how overly curly my hair was and how her hair was not like mine, like her texture was a lot better. Then why is your hair so short and broken off? The 1st time her hair was in a weave and I was a bit surprised to see her real hair. I guess I shouldn't have gone through with the 2nd appointment but it's a lesson learned.
> 
> It's either that or heat damage but I rarely put heat on my hair and it was only my fourth time getting my hair pressed in the past year. IDK. A lot of these stylists are such ****.


It only takes one time to create heat damage.   have you washed it since she pressed it? Did it revert?

This is horrible.  So sorry she treated you and your hair badly.


----------



## CodeRed

Thinking about trying out corn oil... it's on the ceramide list and higher in ceramides than the rice bran oil I've used, which did a nice job also...


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Marley hair bun will be my go to bun from this day forward...So ordered!

Sent from my SM-G900P using LHCF


----------



## Mmfood

I've been working entirely too much to make my hair a priority right now. My regimen is basically wash, deep condition, twist and wig for the week.


----------



## HappyAtLast

The struggle reading of ingredient lists on YT is ridiculous.  Some of these YouTubers need to stop while they're behind!


----------



## SuchaLady

Lawd Im weeks late  

I dont think my hair likes it all. Felt like I put water on my hair 




flyygirlll2 said:


> Maybe try mixing it with another moisturizing DC? That's what I do at this point when I use it, the results are better for me that way.





I have both. Neither work  but it smells so delightful! I may use it on my weave 



divachyk said:


> Are you using brand or Sally's GVP? SuchaLady. Also, how are you using it - with heat or without heat, a few minutes or 30 minutes?
> 
> There is a performance difference between brand and generic, IMO. I have used both straight and have mixed both with honey & evoo....I still prefer the brand version. Some in the relaxed thread said they leave it on for a hour. I've had success with as little as 15 minutes. The longer it sits on my hair, the better it feels though. At any rate, I always use heat.


----------



## SuchaLady

Loaded up on some more Joico


----------



## SuchaLady

whosthatcurl said:


> SuchaLady. Thank you so kindly! I'm pretty sure that lack of protein was one of the causes. It doesn't help that I've been a bit stressed, my diet hasn't been the best, and I've been having trouble waking up because my sleep doesn't feel restful.



whosthatcurl It may be the stress. Hair should never be falling out from a skipped protein treatment.  Hope things get better for you.


----------



## ms.blue

Msohio, definitely take a break from sew ins and do weekly treatments (both protein and moisture).  Are you relaxed or natural?


----------



## Dayjoy

SuchaLady said:


> Loaded up on some more Joico



Me too.  And I haven't even tried the first tube I bought.    But I went into CosmoProf to pick up something for a friend and just happened to see it on the shelf--a 500ml pump jar of the Treatment Balm.  It was only $13.  I paid $7.99 for the 250ml tube at  TJMaxx.  I HAD to get it.  I guess I'd better go report it in the Use Up Your Stash thread.


----------



## SuchaLady

Dayjoy Do you have a license? I wish I could shop at Cosmo Prof but I was under the impression you had to have a cosmetology license. If not let me know and I'll go tomorrow


----------



## Dayjoy

SuchaLady said:


> Dayjoy Do you have a license? I wish I could shop at Cosmo Prof but I was under the impression you had to have a cosmetology license. If not let me know and I'll go tomorrow



SuchaLady Yes, you have to have a license.  I have a Nail Technician license.


----------



## SuchaLady

Dayjoy said:


> SuchaLady Yes, you have to have a license.  I have a Nail Technician license.



You just broke my heart


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> Dayjoy Do you have a license? I wish I could shop at Cosmo Prof but I was under the impression you had to have a cosmetology license. If not let me know and I'll go tomorrow



SuchaLady even if your going to school for cosmetology you can go there. I can get it with my ID


----------



## SuchaLady

^^^ I'm not enrolled in cosmetology school. Those are awesome prices y'all get though.


----------



## Dayjoy

SuchaLady said:


> You just broke my heart





SuchaLady said:


> ^^^ I'm not enrolled in cosmetology school. Those are awesome prices y'all get though.



Aww, boo.  If you have a friend (or even a friend of a friend ) you can have them pick up things for you.  That's how I ended up there yesterday.  I had NO BUSINESS in that place.  Just like the alcoholic should avoid the tavern.

I picture us hanging outside CosmoProf like a 17 year old wanting beer asking the licensed to cop haircare product for us.


----------



## Prettymetty

I found a dupe for Kerastase Elixir Ultime! It's called Oleo Miracle oil by Dessange Paris (Also owned by Loreal). They both contain Camelia oil, argan oil and Pracaxi oil, but Oleo costs 11.99 for 100ml and Elixir costs $56 for 125ml. I am so excited  

I bought some new headbands with the money I saved.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Prettymetty said:


> I found a dupe for Kerastase Elixir Ultime! It's called Oleo Miracle oil by Dessange Paris (Also owned by Loreal). They both contain Camelia oil, argan oil and Pracaxi oil, but Oleo costs 11.99 for 100ml and Elixir costs $56 for 125ml. I am so excited
> 
> I bought some new headbands with the money I saved.


Prettymetty how do you use these products?


----------



## Prettymetty

I use the Elixir as a detangler after I wash my hair. It has cones so it gives a lot of slip, it smells great and it makes my hair shine.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I tried the Oleo oil. Influenster sent it to me.  I actually liked it to blow out my marley hair.  I tried some on my scalp but it clogged it up and flaked after washing.

Good stuff


----------



## HappyAtLast

Dayjoy said:


> Me too.  And I haven't even tried the first tube I bought.    But I went into CosmoProf to pick up something for a friend and just happened to see it on the shelf--a 500ml pump jar of the Treatment Balm.  It was only $13.  I paid $7.99 for the 250ml tube at  TJMaxx.  I HAD to get it.  I guess I'd better go report it in the Use Up Your Stash thread.


Oooh at those prices,  I wish you could mail me 4 jars of the Treatment Balm! That's THE best deep conditioner I've used.


----------



## Victoria44

My hair needs serious loving and care after my trip to Haiti.  I just let it shrink up every day and enjoyed the fro.  Came home with a dry and tangled mess.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Some dudes here in Detroit broke into a beauty supply store...does it make me a bad person for wanting to know who they are so I can get a few discounted packs of hair for a sew in? The hair I want is $200 a pack and I need 3


----------



## Dayjoy

HappyAtLast said:


> Oooh at those prices,  I wish you could mail me 4 jars of the Treatment Balm! That's THE best deep conditioner I've used.



There was only one more jar on the shelf yesterday.  But if I'm there or at another location again soon, I'll certainly look for you.


----------



## kanozas

Baba de Caracol + Neem Oil + Sapuyulo Conditioner made the best pre-poo and post-poo remoisturizing conditioner ever.  I wonder if it's better than Silicon Mix + Kanechom


----------



## Bibliophile

The only time in years I decided to wear my hair straightened it thunderstorms.

The forecast was supposed to be sunny this week....These meteorologists ain't loyal :-\

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Washed my hair after 2-3 weeks of being in twists under a wig. Currently deep conditioning overnight, will moisturize and seal in the morning and do a hard protein treatment Wednesday. 

Think I'm going to try this every 2-3 week washing schedule until May and if I didn't like the results I'm switching to cowashes every other day, dc once a week and hard protein treatments once a month. Hair will stay in twists or braids under my wig. 

Planning a search and destroy Wednesday then no more trimming until September.


----------



## Harina

DarkJoy said:


> It only takes one time to create heat damage.   have you washed it since she pressed it? Did it revert?
> 
> This is horrible.  So sorry she treated you and your hair badly.



Yeah, it reverted but not back to normal. Way off. That's why I don't think it's heat damage.


----------



## PlainJane

I never like to wash my hair when SO is at my house. 

He doesn't need to know how much time, effort, products, etc go into this lol.


----------



## faithVA

PlainJane said:


> I never like to wash my hair when SO is at my house.
> 
> He doesn't need to know how much time, effort, products, etc go into this lol.



I'm the same way. He knows it takes a while but he has never seen everything that is involved. I once did a quick rinse and style at his house which still took 90 minutes and he had to come check on me to see if everything was alright. He couldn't handle my full regimen


----------



## PlainJane

I did my hair while he took a nap once and he couldn't figure out why when he woke up I was still doing my hair. 

I told him I just started before he woke up so that could buy me a few hours


----------



## faithVA

PlainJane said:


> I did my hair while he took a nap once and he couldn't figure out why when he woke up I was still doing my hair.
> 
> I told him I just started before he woke up so that could buy me a few hours



 I will stash that one away for future use. Yeah my SO has 1/8 inch of hair. He does not understand. If we marry its going to be a huge awakening. I'm going to have to break him in slow


----------



## flyygirlll2

PlainJane said:


> I never like to wash my hair when SO is at my house.  He doesn't need to know how much time, effort, products, etc go into this lol.


 PlainJane same here. I only reserve wash days for Sundays because that's the day I know DH will be working later  and it's my day off lol. I like to do my hair in peace with no interruptions.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Beany

Had my first successful braid out!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm installing these Senegalese Twists a week ahead of time. When it's time for them to come out late April-early May I will have to relax. My new-growth game is super strong lbs.


----------



## PJaye

Please, stop bumping threads from 1972 just to vote in a poll.


----------



## CodeRed

PJaye said:


> Please, stop bumping threads from 1972 just to vote in a poll.


 


It took me a while to figure out why that happened... even still, I'm like... why vote now? It's probably not even the same group that was here when it started


----------



## Lilmama1011

I picked up this from Sally' s today. They have the liter for 8.99 and I had a $5 coupon and paid $4.30 for it! Hopefully it will be good


----------



## CodeRed

This year's hair goal:


----------



## SlimPickinz

Ordered a hair therapy heat wrap. Hopefully I'll start DCing for longer than 10 minutes. I also want highlights for the summer. Any NYC ladies have any recommendations for an affordable colorist, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Every time someone post pictures of their hair and they lean to capture the back or sides, I think about this lady-boy. My baby was leaning his head yesterday looking at TV and I thought about it again. lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

Going to try this for the summer. This is a great way to style after swimming and you go to wash your hair,  style real quick and head out the door
Watch "How I Scrunch My Hair" on YouTube
How I Scrunch My Hair: https://youtu.be/lOkpYBzdbng


----------



## Anaisin

lulu97 said:


> Every time someone post pictures of their hair and they lean to capture the back or sides, I think about this lady-boy. My baby was leaning his head yesterday looking at TV and I thought about it again. lol



Lol where is this even from? I keep seeing it


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Anaisin said:


> Lol where is this even from? I keep seeing it



 It's from an episode of that Scared Straight show.

http://youtu.be/xJyeH8i4RXg

But you know everybody had to make their own version. My favorite is the one with Cookie Monster. lol

http://youtu.be/aDydQIUqhC8


----------



## PlainJane

Does anyone "treat" their hair before they go swimming?

I remember an old stylist used to tell me to put conditioner in my hair before I went swimming.


----------



## Coilystep

PlainJane said:


> Does anyone "treat" their hair before they go swimming?  I remember an old stylist used to tell me to put conditioner in my hair before I went swimming.


  I put conditioner on prior to my swim class. I've been using SM coconut
& hibiscus conditioner lately. I swim at least 2 times a week. I use suave clarifying conditioner afterwards. I also deep condition on days I swim. Hope this helps.


----------



## CluelessJL

I'm thinking about flat ironing my hair. Partly for a proper length check, partly because I'm slightly bored of wavy hair (it's the only way I've worked out how to dry and style my hair with no heat!). But on the other hand, not using heat is my one major win so far - I'm still trying to find products and techniques that work, but I have cut out heat! So I think I'll feel like I've failed in some way if I flat iron just for the sake of it...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why the heck did I decide to do WHIP length Senegalese Twists, knowing it takes forever and a day? I have gotten compliments and even suggestions that I should go to cosmetology school. I really wish I could, but A) I have back problems that prevent me from standing or sitting for extended periods of time and B) I still have student loans from Everest (don't ask lol). What to do?


----------



## CodeRed

I hope there isn't a "hair guru" out there with a head full of fake hair making people believe it's theirs...I'm pretty good at spotting fake hair but people are getting better and better... I would've never been able to spot this:


----------



## Anaisin

CodeRed said:


> I hope there isn't a "hair guru" out there with a head full of fake hair making people believe it's theirs...I'm pretty good at spotting fake hair but people are getting better and better... I would've never been able to spot this:



There is. Can't remember the yt name but she has natural weave. Her hair stays changing texture and length, she stays doing videos about growth etc lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

CodeRed said:


> I hope there isn't a "hair guru" out there with a head full of fake hair making people believe it's theirs...I'm pretty good at spotting fake hair but people are getting better and better... I would've never been able to spot this:



That isn't hers?? Oddly enough I'm more drawn to the color then her hair.


----------



## divachyk

oneastrocurlie said:


> That isn't hers?? Oddly enough I'm more drawn to the color then her hair.



I love the color also oneastrocurlie


----------



## krissyhair

CodeRed said:


> I hope there isn't a "hair guru" out there with a head full of fake hair making people believe it's theirs...I'm pretty good at spotting fake hair but people are getting better and better... I would've never been able to spot this:



The thickness would have been my only clue.


----------



## CodeRed

oneastrocurlie said:


> That isn't hers?? Oddly enough I'm more drawn to the color then her hair.


 
Nope, not hers. It came from this website:

http://www.oninstagram.com/bombchele

and here:

http://yooying.com/tag/bombchele


----------



## oneastrocurlie

CodeRed said:


> Nope, not hers. It came from this website:
> 
> http://www.oninstagram.com/bombchele
> 
> and here:
> 
> http://yooying.com/tag/bombchele



Oh she's good lol


----------



## CodeRed

oneastrocurlie said:


> Oh she's good lol


 
She needs to go to Hollywood and fix some of those things going on there


----------



## Anaisin

Wtf I need my old eyebrow lady. Nobody ever gets it right

Also I can't wait to get home to dc my hair


----------



## divachyk

What's a good protein free gel to make the hair sleek? I'm using ecostyler without issues but notice it has hydrolyzed wheat pro. I don't want any issues.


----------



## PJaye

divachyk

For me, the Xtreme Wet Line Gel outperforms the Krystal Ecostyler, my previous favorite.  It's also protein free.


----------



## whiteoleander91

divachyk said:


> What's a good protein free gel to make the hair sleek? I'm using ecostyler without issues but notice it has hydrolyzed wheat pro. I don't want any issues.



Ampro Pro Styl Argan Oil Styling Gel. Very flexible hold, not crunchy at all. Thick consistency and smells nice. divachyk


----------



## divachyk

TY PJaye & whiteoleander91!


----------



## Victoria44

I'm tired of how hair dew smells in my hair so I'm on the search for a more subtle smelling moisturizer. I switched to SM curl enhancing smoothie for a while but that doesn't smell good either in my hair and it just coats the strands.   I bought samples of the oyin juices to try but moisture sprays usually dry out my hair so I don't have high hopes.


----------



## spacetygrss

I'm missing the way that the humidity in Hawaii had my hair feeling. I literally did nothing special to it and it felt so lush the entire time. I had to do a DC within hours of getting back to Texas to get that same feeling (the dry air sucked the moisture right out of my hair and skin!).


----------



## Vshanell

spacetygrss said:


> I'm missing the way that the humidity in Hawaii had my hair feeling. I literally did nothing special to it and it felt so lush the entire time. I had to do a DC within hours of getting back to Texas to get that same feeling (the dry air sucked the moisture right out of my hair and skin!).


  Humidity makes my hair dry as a bone! It's weird. I'm dreading summer because of it. I gotta master these Havana twists cuz I just can't deal with my loose hair all summer.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Victoria44 said:


> I'm tired of how hair dew smells in my hair so I'm on the search for a more subtle smelling moisturizer. I switched to SM curl enhancing smoothie for a while but that doesn't smell good either in my hair and it just coats the strands.   I bought samples of the oyin juices to try but moisture sprays usually dry out my hair so I don't have high hopes.



Have you ever tried Annabelle's Perfect Blends? She has tons of scent options and her products are nice.


----------



## Beany

I need to start my wash day, however this 3 week old boy has other plans for my time.


----------



## PJaye

Victoria44 said:


> I'm tired of how hair dew smells in my hair so I'm on the search for a more subtle smelling moisturizer. I switched to SM curl enhancing smoothie for a while but that doesn't smell good either in my hair and it just coats the strands.   I bought samples of the oyin juices to try but moisture sprays usually dry out my hair so I don't have high hopes.




For me, the only products that were able to effectively replace the Oyin Hair Dew were the DB Transitioning Creme/Peach Kernel Milk and PBN Sapote Lotion/Muru Milk.  All of these products provide long-lasting moisture without a cloying aroma.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm only half-way done with these twists and already I want to give up.


----------



## GGsKin

whosthatcurl said:


> I'm only half-way done with these twists and already I want to give up.



Keep going! They'll look gorgeous when they're done


----------



## naija24

I miss salons. I'm tired of doing my own hair this month


----------



## PlainJane

Have you ever just loved a conditioner so much you want to use it a leave in? 

Can I run into a problem doing this if I want to straighten my hair after it dries?


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

PlainJane said:


> Have you ever just loved a conditioner so much you want to use it a leave in?
> 
> Can I run into a problem doing this if I want to straighten my hair after it dries?



I don't think so, just don't use too much


----------



## KidneyBean86

Whew what a difference a year makes. From transitioning hair(looking like a HAM) to a full head of natural hair. Now if only I could keep my hands out of it now.


----------



## Prettymetty

spacetygrss said:


> I'm missing the way that the humidity in Hawaii had my hair feeling. I literally did nothing special to it and it felt so lush the entire time. I had to do a DC within hours of getting back to Texas to get that same feeling (the dry air sucked the moisture right out of my hair and skin!).



Yes!! I love beach hair. My hair always feels super soft, moisturized and full of body when I am at the beach


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=324729]PlainJane[/USER];21276137 said:
			
		

> Have you ever just loved a conditioner so much you want to use it a leave in?
> 
> Can I run into a problem doing this if I want to straighten my hair after it dries?



Lots of people do this. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Victoria44

Whitoleander91 PJaye Thanks girls for the suggestions! I'm going to look into all of them.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PlainJane said:


> Have you ever just loved a conditioner so much you want to use it a leave in?
> 
> Can I run into a problem doing this if I want to straighten my hair after it dries?



PlainJane as long as it's not super heavy and used before blow drying and not right before straightening. Blow drying dehydrates the hair anyway so it would be smart to put a moisturizer in so that it is not super dry after blow drying. You don't want moisture sitting on top of strands before straightening only to burn and give it that smell. But use a serum based heat protectant that's light before actually straightening or spray like hot off the press by Paul Mitchell


----------



## Amarilles

I'm back in my hometown in the states for a month (yeay!) and I'm just in awe. Hair products everywhere! CVS now really? Should I go check at gas stations too?  The Target closest to me is now almost dedicating a whole aisle to natural hair, everything is so cheap too dang! I'm stocking the heck up!


----------



## PlainJane

Thanks ladies.  I wasn't sure if planning to flat iron after would make a difference. I'm going to try it today before I straighten.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Thanks AbsyBlvd I need all the encouragement I can get lol.


----------



## Evolving78

I want to wear a u part wig. I never owned one and thought about running out to the beauty supply store to get one. Has anyone got one from there? I hate the search isn't working


----------



## SuchaLady

I've never wanted crochet braids until I saw these! 

https://instagram.com/p/0wD8aizOV9/

They're so pretty. Might have to head over to YouTube and see if I can figure them out.


----------



## ag00

PlainJane said:


> Have you ever just loved a conditioner so much you want to use it a leave in?



I have 4b hair and I use Aussie Moist conditioner as my leave-in everyday. Detangles my hair beautifully with water, makes it feel so fresh and moisturized, and I can style and go. It doesn't leave any flakes or makes my hair hard when it dries. I use it sometimes with grease. Had I known about this years ago, my hair would be much longer.



> Can I run into a problem doing this if I want to straighten my hair after it dries?



As long as your conditioner has silicones, you'll be fine. Silicones protect the hair shaft from heat. If you look at a bottle of heat protector serum, all it contains is silicones. The other conditioning ingrediants in conditioners are a bonus for your hair. I use conditioner to blow dry and flat iron when I want a dry press with swing. But I mostly flat iron with grease.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm back at the henna again. This time I got it from the Muslim place I first started getting it from instead of that crappy henna from the Asian place that crumbles and falls all over the place. I just mixed it and added a lemon and letting it sit for a couple of hours and do it after I have my breakfast.


----------



## krissyhair

I saw a white girl selling girl scout cookies, and her hair looked like she was 6 months post relaxer.

She had an inch or two of curly curly hair at the roots and the rest was hanging down straight to her shoulders.

I know at least one Jewish girl from that neighborhood with kinky curly hair and a relaxer. Why not let the hair go natural, learn how to style it and embrace the Jewish roots (lol literally)? 

If you're going to let the hair go so many months with no touch up, you're not hiding anything.


----------



## naija24

krissyhair said:


> I saw a white girl selling girl scout cookies, and her hair looked like she was 6 months post relaxer.
> 
> She had an inch or two of curly curly hair at the roots and the rest was hanging down straight to her shoulders.
> 
> I know at least one Jewish girl from that neighborhood with kinky curly hair and a relaxer. Why not let the hair go natural, learn how to style it and embrace the Jewish roots (lol literally)?
> 
> If you're going to let the hair go so many months with no touch up, you're not hiding anything.



My friend is Italian and she pressed her hair (maybe 3b) every day... Took two hours every morning but she hated her curls that much.


----------



## veesweets

Anyone tried the new ORS Shealicious conditioners yet? I saw them at a CVS

I kinda like the yogurt type packaging. Conditioner on one side, oil on the other lol 

I'm not tryna be the first to test them though


----------



## SuchaLady

Oh how I wish I had the search function


----------



## Mische

I went to Oyin's bottling party last Sunday with a friend and it was so. much. fun!!! The host was also really awesome. We each got $25 to spend in the store and an additional 50% off after that. I left with 5 products for $12 at the end of the day.


----------



## movingforward

I think I'm going to get braids this summer.  I really don't want to be bothered with my hair.


----------



## CodeRed

veesweets said:


> Anyone tried the new ORS Shealicious conditioners yet? I saw them at a CVS
> 
> I kinda like the yogurt type packaging. Conditioner on one side, oil on the other lol
> 
> I'm not tryna be the first to test them though


 
I will!!!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

veesweets said:


> Anyone tried the new ORS Shealicious conditioners yet? I saw them at a CVS
> 
> I kinda like the yogurt type packaging. Conditioner on one side, oil on the other lol
> 
> I'm not tryna be the first to test them though



veesweets I wonder is it just protein based? . I will try it If I see it.  But more than likely if it's more moisture based.  Or I might just get it to get it depending on ingredients


----------



## Lilmama1011

Double post


----------



## Lilmama1011

That Henna application went smoothly.  It was definitely a bad grade of henna from the Asian market. This one went on smooth and my SO helped me and it went faster and felt good for someone to be putting it on my scalp and smoothing.  I wish he cook just smooth it for the r hours that it's in. I still don't know how I will style it after


----------



## CodeRed

Lilmama1011 said:


> @veesweets I wonder is it just protein based? . I will try it If I see it. But more than likely if it's more moisture based. Or I might just get it to get it depending on ingredients


 
They have a moisture spray too. I saw it on amazon... will see if it's in CVS too:


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just rinsed the henna out after 4hours. About to deep condition for 20 minutes and maybe do eight wrap and go rollers and I'm done and seperate it tomorrow


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

My ends are a mess! I blew my hair out yesterday and thought I could tackle them but can't. It's weird because I NEVER heat style. I think it's just normal wear and tear. While I appreciate having a lot of hair, I just can't get to them. Plus my hair is a little uneven from my cut a few months ago. I'm tired of being a kitchen beautician. I have made an appointment to go to a salon and get this thing in check so it can grow out nicely while I wear braids.


----------



## Kaitlynrs91

Switching up my hair regimen. I think I'll start washing every 2 weeks so I can try to get my way routine down to an 1.5 hours. I also have a salon appointment at the end of the month to get flat ironed and trimmed.. It's long over due to get some of this breakage and heat damage under control


----------



## nothidden

KidneyBean86 said:


> Whew what a difference a year makes. From transitioning hair(looking like a HAM) to a full head of natural hair. Now if only I could keep my hands out of it now.


I can't keep my hands out of mine either.  After almost 20 yrs of wearing a barbered cut, last April I decided to let it grow.  I started out w/no discernible curl definition.  Now I love to feel the coils and wavy patterns dispersed throughout my hair!


----------



## nothidden

naija24 said:


> My friend is Italian and she pressed her hair (maybe 3b) every day... Took two hours every morning but she hated her curls that much.


I was surprised to learn that AA women aren't the only ones fighting their natural hair.


----------



## CodeRed

veesweets said:


> Anyone tried the new ORS Shealicious conditioners yet? I saw them at a CVS
> 
> I kinda like the yogurt type packaging. Conditioner on one side, oil on the other lol
> 
> I'm not tryna be the first to test them though


 
Ok so now I don't like you because I'm not supposed to buy anything but I can't find this line at my CVS and I'm sad and relieved all at the same time


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saturday I was irritated  because I had a client and my instructor was explaining what to do. I said ok and she explained twice more and I felt like they didn't understand that I did in fact get it . Where I'm from,we are a lot quicker on the feet and mind and I feel like the people here are much slower. So when you keep explaining my voice gets more and more monotonous because your boring me "B, I get it it, shut up and move on". The instructions she gave me was simple! I guess they didn't get that from my tone. So the girl next to me says "let me know when you need my help". I said ok and just started and she was looking at me like ok when is she going to tag me in. First off her client was coming in a matter of minutes focus on you and quit trying to take over.  Thankfully her client came literally two minutes later. I had to mentor a new girl on the floor and she followed directions well and we did exactly what the client wanted and curled it beautifully.  She gave us a $20 tip which I split with my mentee. But one thing I don't like is when it starts off wrong, it just messes up my mood.  In the middle of it we started to talking more and I went back to my old self. I'm usually talkative and lively but he messed me up.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:


> Saturday I was irritated  because I had a client and my instructor was explaining what to do. I said ok and she explained twice more and I felt like they didn't understand that I did in fact get it . Where I'm from,we are a lot quicker on the feet and mind and I feel like the people here are much slower. So when you keep explaining my voice gets more and more monotonous because your boring me "B, I get it it, shut up and move on". The instructions she gave me was simple! I guess they didn't get that from my tone. So the girl next to me says "let me know when you need my help". I said ok and just started and she was looking at me like ok when is she going to tag me in. First off her client was coming in a matter of minutes focus on you and quit trying to take over.  Thankfully her client came literally two minutes later. I had to mentor a new girl on the floor and she followed directions well and we did exactly what the client wanted and curled it beautifully.  She gave us a $20 tip which I split with my mentee. But one thing I don't like is when it starts off wrong, it just messes up my mood.  In the middle of it we started to talking more and I went back to my old self. I'm usually talkative and lively but he messed me up.



I felt like she was trying to show me off.  Since I have been at the school I have not messes up and the clients left happy and got plenty of compliments walking out the door.  I know that this is a school and I will mess up on something eventually.  But if I don't get something,  I have no problem asking for help.  That's what the instructors get paid for. The don't understand that if I don't get something,  you can clearly read the panic on my face and I will say " show me first" . I'm not going to do someone's hair blinded and confused.


----------



## CluelessJL

Yikes, I wish I'd found out about the smell of walnut oil before buying it


----------



## Lilmama1011

CluelessJL said:


> Yikes, I wish I'd found out about the smell of walnut oil before buying it



CluelessJL what does it smell like. Too nutty?


----------



## naija24

can't wait for april. i'm gonna see if i can get a press on my hair. I'm so over one style. I miss straight hair. 

everyone says that it can't be done at this length but i've seen enough examples online to know that's just not true.


----------



## Evolving78

naija24 said:


> can't wait for april. i'm gonna see if i can get a press on my hair. I'm so over one style. I miss straight hair.  everyone says that it can't be done at this length but i've seen enough examples online to know that's just not true.


  it can be done! http://youtu.be/OFY89JSiP7M http://youtu.be/V7_OPLKmETQ naija24
http://youtu.be/YOvfSEBqmlA


----------



## Napp

I got a blowdry and flat iron at my beauty school. I Cut my hair and wanted it to be a little shorter so she cleaned up my ends. My hair is so flat and im worried i got heat damage.

I just bought some weave hair and will try weaving it for the end of the year


----------



## Lilmama1011

I round brushed her hair


----------



## naija24

shortdub78 said:


> it can be done! http://youtu.be/OFY89JSiP7M http://youtu.be/V7_OPLKmETQ naija24
> http://youtu.be/YOvfSEBqmlA



The second video is more waht I'm looking for, although I wish she did something else with her hair. It's clearly too long for a pixie and too short for anything else. Pomade those locks or something!!


----------



## Evolving78

naija24 said:


> The second video is more waht I'm looking for, although I wish she did something else with her hair. It's clearly too long for a pixie and too short for anything else. Pomade those locks or something!!


  you can curl it and style it how you want. Just look at some short hair styles.


----------



## CluelessJL

Lilmama1011 said:


> CluelessJL what does it smell like. Too nutty?



Lilmama1011 That must be what it is, although it's also not what I'd have thought 'too nutty' would smell like, if that makes any sense...? It's certainly powerful - I've put a few mls of essential oil in the 250ml bottle of walnut oil and it barely made a difference! The only thing I would say though is that I put some on my hair last night and couldn't smell it this morning, so perhaps I just need a peg on my nose when I apply it!


----------



## naija24

this is why i went natural.

my hair has grown more in 12 weeks than it has ever grown when I was relaxing. how is it possible that i have more new growth now than when I was stretching my relaxers? I'd get maybe have this amount of new growth, then relax, and my hair wouldn't grow at all. i don't understand.


----------



## Harina

veesweets said:


> Anyone tried the new ORS Shealicious conditioners yet? I saw them at a CVS
> 
> I kinda like the yogurt type packaging. Conditioner on one side, oil on the other lol
> 
> I'm not tryna be the first to test them though



OMG those packages are so cute.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

If only I could cornrow


----------



## krissyhair

FollicleFanatic said:


> If only I could cornrow



All my life I couldn't cornrow.


----------



## SuchaLady

At a local hair school getting my hair straightened for Easter. I specifically requested a black girl with no shame.


----------



## lux10023

protein changed the game for my hair..what the heck was i doing without protein usage before...my hair is so strong and healthy and lush...


----------



## GGsKin

It's been great wearing my hair out these past two weeks, it's helping me to find a balance with this hair regimen they call MHM. I bought a protein conditioner today after reading one thread- Mill Creek Jojoba botanical conditioner. Looking forward to trying it out. How sad


----------



## Lilmama1011

I seriously hate wearing curls now. It gives me slight anxiety about detangling after a week


----------



## GettingKinky

I just got my color touched up. I know she needs to shampoo thoroughly to get the chemicals out, but she gets my hair sooo tangled. She combs it gently with a wide tooth comb, but a ton of hair still comes out. I'm so glad I only do this every 8 weeks. 

One day I may switch to henna so I can do 100% of my hair care, but color is so messy I prefer someone else to do it for me.


----------



## Prettymetty

I want to put a rinse on my hair sometime this month. It'll either be  Beyond the Zone Raspberry Kamikaze or Adore Purple Rage. I just need to get some neutral protein filler


----------



## SuchaLady

Looks like Monoi oil is the newest trend


----------



## sweetpea7

Can't stop playing with curls that are now somewhat defined thanks to MHM. 

Can't wait I clay wash in the morning so my curls can pop a little more


----------



## Lilmama1011

Damn it's slow on here


----------



## GettingKinky

Every 8 weeks I touch up my color and have my hair flat ironed. We've hired a lot of new people at my job and many of them have never seen me with my hair down. I walked past one guy and he just gave me a strange look. When I asked him what was wrong he just said "I didn't know your hair was so long"


----------



## Guinan

I can't wait to straighten my hair next month. I haven't straightened my hair since jan. I hope my ends look good. I think I'll dye my hair soon. I plan on highlighting it copper bronze. I want to color before I straighten, so i can see what the  color looks like when my hair is straight.


----------



## Meritamen

I am finally seeing some growth after starting using sulfur oil every other night in March. It's nothing crazy but it makes me happy that my hair is growing again. Now maybe these bald patches will start filling in too.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Hair is going thru an awkward stage of growth.. Blah.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm thinking about getting these rollers for more tension and see how straight my hair get with new growth.  I seriously don't think you could get type 4 hair straight but a couple of people on youtube said you can


----------



## KimPossibli

Now that I finally want my hair to grow and stop getting hair cuts... 

It is taking forever..


----------



## whiteoleander91

whoaaa lol


----------



## toaster

I love the new look but are all the forums back up or just a few?


----------



## preciouslove0x

Um.................


----------



## Curly Lee

I hate change...but this is cute tho. I hope ET and the Makeup forum comes back. Soon.


----------



## MrsTimberlake

This is different


----------



## whiteoleander91

Maan this is so cool! You now will be alerted if people quote you! awesome lol


----------



## GettingKinky

Every time I open a thread it takes me to the first page instead of the last page I read.


----------



## GettingKinky

When I tried to edit my last post I got an error. I'm going to give this new format a chance, but so far I miss the app.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

GettingKinky said:


> When I tried to edit my last post I got an error. I'm going to give this new format a chance, but so far I miss the app.



My app isn't working either. Is it going to start working again?


----------



## irisak

So I  tried to to take a break with my boo thang. I didnt want to break up, I just wanted to see other products and see if there was something better out there. Well we spent some time together tonight and it was magic. I think ors replenishing conditioner and I might just have to be exclusive after all. I've met my hair soul mate.


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> Every time I open a thread it takes me to the first page instead of the last page I read.


Lol that kind of threw me off at first. Didn't help it's almost 3 in the morning. I'm so happy the site is working again. I like the new look; however I'm going to miss the app dearly.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I need Kinky Curly to sponsor me! I love the products but they're just SO expensive.

Since that seems unlikely, the search for a dupe continues. Testing CURLS in the am. But I do think the sweet smell might be too much for me


----------



## tiffers

GettingKinky said:


> Every time I open a thread it takes me to the first page instead of the last page I read.


@GettingKinky On the right side of the thread title, it'll tell you when the last post was. For instance, this will say something like "Last post by tiffers today at 8:04 am"

Well, that is clickable. Click on that and it'll take you to the last post.


----------



## tiffers

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> My app isn't working either. Is it going to start working again?


@hotpinkbuttafly Naw, the app is a done deal. This new forum is optimized for cell phone use.


----------



## tiffers

tiffers said:


> @hotpinkbuttafly Naw, the app is a done deal. This new forum is optimized for cell phone use.


Whoops @H0tPinkButtafly. Spelled your name wrong and can't edit it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm going to admit I do miss the app... still getting used to this new set up.  All the threads I was subscribed to are not there.


----------



## OhTall1

flyygirlll2 said:


> All the threads I was subscribed to are not there.


By default, it looks like it only shows you the threads that you haven't read yet.  I think there's a link that will show you all of your subscribed threads at the bottom of the list.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm trying to upload pics but keep getting an error  messages and it just keeps spinning


----------



## Amarilles

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm going to admit I do miss the app... still getting used to this new set up.  All the threads I was subscribed to are not there.


Have you tried creating a shortcut on your device? It works the exact same way for me.


----------



## GettingKinky

tiffers said:


> @GettingKinky On the right side of the thread title, it'll tell you when the last post was. For instance, this will say something like "Last post by tiffers today at 8:04 am"
> 
> Well, that is clickable. Click on that and it'll take you to the last post.



That's closer to what I want. But on the app it would take me to the last post I read not the last post in the thread. I miss the app


----------



## HappyAtLast

Cantu Shea Butter leave-in would be awesome if it weren't for the shea butter.  Ironic, I know! This works great for me but the shea butter causes a waxy build-up forcing me to wash weekly instead of every 3 weeks like I prefer.

Darn it! I need a substitute.  I tried AOHC, but it isn't moisturizing enough. Suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Beany

@HappyAtLast I feel you. I don't know why I keep trying to make shea leave ins work. I had so much build up (I posted in the hits and miss thread)


----------



## movingforward

Man, my hair is breaking!  The only reason why I'm not worried is because it's the relax ends.  (currently transitioning)


----------



## apple_natural

My hair hasn't been breaking since I clipped it. I'm happy about that. The last time I wacked a bunch off, it had grown so beautifully by the end of the year. Then came "professional" color&heat and back to the beginning we went. I'm tired of set backs, but at least I learned what to avoid.


----------



## LadyRaider

Clorox and hair?
I had hair and soap scum in the tub after getting out of the shower. I poured in a little with some water and let it sit in the tub over night. This morning the water is clear, the soap scum is gone and the hair is gone. 
Gone.

Um. Bleach dissolves hair?
Dang!


----------



## ClassyJSP

I want to stop by the salon and get my hair washed, blowdried and flat iron but I don't want any set backs and I know i'll only wear my hair out for maybe a day or two (usually while my wigs are airdrying). so why waste the money.

Plus they are always trying to "trim" my hair


----------



## Bibliophile

To whomever sets prices at my local Walgreens:
It's not a good idea to charge $22USD for 8oz of KCCC. Your competitor Whole Foods around the corner sells 16oz for $28USD


----------



## nothidden

Not sure if anyone mentioned SheaMoisture's new line of professional products sold by Sally's : http://www.sallybeauty.com/NEW-Shea...dCat-SheaMoistureProfessional,default,sc.html.  I'm interested in trying the Curl Memory Leave-In.


----------



## CodeRed

nothidden said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned SheaMoisture's new line of professional products sold by Sally's : http://www.sallybeauty.com/NEW-Shea...dCat-SheaMoistureProfessional,default,sc.html.  I'm interested in trying the Curl Memory Leave-In.



I saw that the other day... I've been trying to search this forum to see if anyone has tried it... They had buy one get one free and now it's buy 2 get one free... thinking about trying it.


----------



## nothidden

CodeRed said:


> I saw that the other day... I've been trying to search this forum to see if anyone has tried it... They had buy one get one free and now it's buy 2 get one free... thinking about trying it.


Darn.  Wish I caught the BOGO.  Not sure I want three.


----------



## CodeRed

nothidden said:


> Darn.  Wish I caught the BOGO.  Not sure I want three.


Yeah I think I'm going to wait... All I want is the conditioner.


----------



## Platinum

There's nothing worse than being away from home and not being able to find your favorite products. I can't wait to get back to my hometown so I can stock up.


----------



## SuchaLady

I need to modify my technique for my bun. People with hair just as thick as mine or thicker  (i.e. naturals) manage to get their hair slicker than I have been able to lately.


----------



## flyygirlll2

SuchaLady said:


> I need to modify my technique for my bun. People with hair just as thick as mine or thicker  (i.e. naturals) manage to get their hair slicker than I have been able to lately.



@SuchaLady  I can't get my hair sleek to save my life  unless I used  a lot of heat, so at this point it looks like a bush lol.


----------



## SuchaLady

flyygirlll2 said:


> @SuchaLady  I can't get my hair sleek to save my life  unless I used  a lot of heat, so at this point it looks like a bush lol.



 at a bush. Eco styler has been okay to me. It does what it's supposed to but lately I've been getting hair that is smooth but looks as if it's been pumped with air or something  

Ampro works  but I think I will try Gorilla Snot. Apparently it works really well.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I bought a pack of scrunchies that look like pantyhose. I love these things but I feel like I could have saved myself $1.23 and made them myself.


----------



## flyygirlll2

SuchaLady said:


> at a bush. Eco styler has been okay to me. It does what it's supposed to but lately I've been getting hair that is smooth but looks as if it's been pumped with air or something
> 
> Ampro works  but I think I will try Gorilla Snot. Apparently it works really well.



@SuchaLady  Yeah I'm 6 months post and DH touched my hair and was like " Wow your hair is thick and bushy." I side eyed him and laughed  

I guess I'll have to look into trying other gels and see if they can work a miracle.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Protein treatment is finally in. Hallelujah!


----------



## BostonMaria

Seriously who the heck buys this stuff and hopes it will work? LOL


----------



## SuchaLady

Going to run to the store and grab some Gorilla Snot rofl. I'll experiment after I wash this press out.


----------



## OhTall1

I like that CurlMart sends samples, but I'm confused since they only sell one of the three products they sent me.


----------



## Lilmama1011

How long was we back?  I feel so lost.  I checked yesterday.  I see we don't have the app anymore.  I am so not use to being on the actual site.  I can count on one hand how many times I have signed in on the regular site since I have been here. I don't know where my subscribed to threads are


----------



## PJaye

I hate it when manufacturers stick protein in their shampoos and cleansing conditioners.


----------



## Coilystep

Lilmama1011 said:


> How long was we back?  I feel so lost.  I checked yesterday.  I see we don't have the app anymore.  I am so not use to being on the actual site.  I can count on one hand how many times I have signed in on the regular site since I have been here. I don't know where my subscribed to threads are


Your subscribed threads are all under watched threads. Check out some of the threads on the update they explain a lot of the new features. It's all pretty cool. I was pro app until I really started working my way through the new features. This is a much better experience.  I've attached a picture to to show you where to look for watched threads.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need some yogurt and do not feel like venturing out of bed to get it.


----------



## tiffers

BostonMaria said:


> Seriously who the heck buys this stuff and hopes it will work? LOL  View attachment 325116


Before finding this board, I would have bought that stuff with the quickness. Mink oil? It's a done deal.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I cant stand a petty business owner. Tangles and Beyond acts straight up childish sometimes.

These drops are annoying and I dont see how it seems good business practices to have customers place  multiple orders because your janky site is always first come first served down AND then say , its not my fault if you buy more than once so dont email me asking me to combine an  order.

I simply hit unfollow.  I dont have time to support your shea butter dreams of grandeur. * eyeroll*


----------



## Coilystep

Not saying I do but..........


----------



## GettingKinky

What's the appropriate response when someone says  "wow, your hair is long" ? It's not a compliment so thanks isn't right. I usually just end up muttering "yeah"


----------



## PJaye

GettingKinky said:


> What's the appropriate response when someone says  "wow, your hair is long" ? It's not a compliment so thanks isn't right. I usually just end up muttering "yeah"



"Think so?" or "Is that right."


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> What's the appropriate response when someone says  "wow, your hair is long" ? It's not a compliment so thanks isn't right. I usually just end up muttering "yeah"


"okay thanks for letting me know"


----------



## imaginary

Hmm sheamoisture finally has larger sizes available on their website. At least when I eventually get around to ordering the purification masque I won't feel as annoyed.


----------



## spacetygrss

It's been about 5 weeks since I started using Komaza Care products almost exclusively (~ 80/20). This included upping my strong protein from once a month to about 3 times per month (about every 10 days; still using the Komaza Care protein treatment).  I've definitely seen a difference. Before, I could look at my hair at any given time and find splits/bubbles on 50% of the strands, even if it I had just trimmed a week before. Now, I can still find splits/bubbles, but it's more like 5-10% of my strands, which means that I can just search and destroy instead of having to constantly do trims.
I'm really pleased. I've upped my protein in the past with other products without significant results, so I know that it's not JUST the protein. 

I'm going to continue with my plan to use Komaza Care until June and then reassess. By then, I should definitely know if this is just a fluke or if I've found the right regimen for my hair.


----------



## Beany

Packing up yet another box of products to give away. I gotta stick to what I know and pass up these sales.


----------



## Amarilles

Lol. I can't even..

So I went to Target to stock up on my shampoo. Spotted the bottle and its yellowy content, checked the ingredients, still the same, bought 'em, came home. Once at home I look at the front as the label has changed, and I notice that instead of "Nourishing shampoo" these bottles say "Hydrating* Shower gel*". I'm like what the hell...so I check the ingredients again, and yep, they're exactly as the (previous) shampoo. These people are allasudden marketing this poo as a shower gel with the same shampoo ingredients!  What. The. Hell!

I'm still using it I guess! *shrug* Moral of the story: if your favorite product goes poof, check other products in the line in case it really only got an identity/sex change.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Instead of buying more hair products...I think I'm gonna start buying cute hair accessories. And jewelry...I need some new earrings and I want some rings and stuff. 

I also need to look into a cute hoop to replace my brand spanking new nose piercing in about a month


----------



## irisak

I'm 6 weeks post and my hair is starting to laugh at a regular mohawk Rollerset.I'm sure the Dominicans could giv me a good set but I can't seem to get the tension right in the middle of my head. Guess I'll be ponytail roller setting for the rest of this stretch.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

GettingKinky said:


> What's the appropriate response when someone says "wow, your hair is long" ? It's not a compliment so thanks isn't right. I usually just end up muttering "yeah"



Good question. I thought yeah was appropriate until my cousin told me it sounded weird/vain. Then I started saying yeah I need a haircut. Which I dont...

So! Now I just say yes I can't believe it/yes it's almost 2ft.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I need to stay off of here at night I find another new product to order or a new wig in every other thread.


----------



## CodeRed

Going to add macadamia oil to the list of oils I'm going to try this year...


----------



## BostonMaria

Beany said:


> Packing up yet another box of products to give away. I gotta stick to what I know and pass up these sales.



I'll send you my address  LOL 
What are you giving away?

Don't feel bad. I uesd to be a product junkie. Now I only have 1 bottle of conditioner, one deep conditioner, and one shampoo in my bathroom.  Those sales will get ya every time. I try to only buy from Target so I can take it back if I feel buyers remorse.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well my hair didn't tangle up this week. I guess my hair is recovering from that henna. Even my ends feel really dry and when apply the conditioner it seemed not to soak it up. Hopefully this over night conditioning and plus I will get under the dry 20 minutes later on today will help.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Today I will attempt to roller set my hair on the plastic velcro rollers because a couple of people said you can get type 4a straight with those rollers because it has enough tension and they said black women have been doing it for years. We will see. I seriously doubt this will work and hope they don't get stuck in my hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

I for darn sure ain't putting those rollers in my hair.  I tried a few out in mannequin hair and it felt like I pulling hair out. It was so stuck at root. She lost a few hair too,  better her than me. I'm taking them things back.  I have to figure out what to do to my hair today now smh.  At least  I had something to try it on


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't know how to upload a picture on my phone. It keep doing it like it prepared to upload and then nothing


----------



## Coilystep

Lilmama1011 said:


> I don't know how to upload a picture on my phone. It keep doing it like it prepared to upload and then nothing


The picture is probably too big. Try resizing it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I blow dried my hair this weekend randomly.  I loved seeing all the length, but this morning I cowashed to revert my curls back to normal, etc.  However I noticed that my hair felt SO much smoother and my ends didn't have any knots on them, etc.  So I'm wondering if blowdrying my hair every so often would be beneficial to stretch out my curls to keep them from tangling as much.  I'll keep experimenting.


----------



## MzLady78

I am beyond tired of my hair. Everything is an ordeal. A simple twist out this morning was disastrous, it took a headband and pinning it up to make it look presentable.

And my edges are thinning so I'm trying to stay away from buns/ponytails for it bit, but that leaves me a total loss as to what to do with it.


----------



## toaster

Currently "rocking" an 8 day old twist out. I will wash my hair when I get home today. Really. I will.


----------



## GettingKinky

Lilmama1011 said:


> I don't know how to upload a picture on my phone. It keep doing it like it prepared to upload and then nothing



I had the exact same problem. The pics on my phone are over 4MB. After I resized them it worked just fine. It's a pain though. I wish they would allow bigger pictures.


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to give myself a hair allowance. Right now I just buy whatever, whenever. $50 a month is a good start. But I have to wait until May. I'm way past that this month lol.


----------



## ClassyJSP

SO Liquid gold products sent me a tracking number that doesn't work... first time ordering and not a great way to start off.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

When did the website change?!  I DONT LIKE CHANGE!!!


----------



## Anaisin

This white girl is asking me about box braids :/ she said she's going to Alaska over the summer and needs a style so that she won't have to do her hair. Whyyyyy does she sound like a black girl looking for a protective style for a vacation? Lmaooooo her hair doesn't even have a wave it has a "bend", basically bone straight. Bye.

And this black lady isn't -ish she dodged the questions so I would have to answer. I'm not about to recommend some white girl a hair braider so she can come back bald and blaming me for it. She better wash n blowdry. They look crazy with braids anyway, it's not for their texture and imo box braids in particular are appropriation. I know too many women in my family that have gotten pulled to the side at work for those braids, don't like how whites can wear whatever without the criticism, stereotypes etc. Just my opinion 

But anyway I told her to google search and do them herself instead of a salon lol


----------



## Royalq

Ladies help me out. im confused about the procedure for checking hair porosity. I'm talking about the water glass thing. I know you get clean hair and put it in a glass of room temperature water. I watched multiple YouTube videos but I noticed one thing which is a single strand of hair vs. A clump of hair. I noticed that when the girls would use just one strand of hair it always floated and read as low porosity. When they would use a decent sized clump of hair the hair always sunk and read as high porosity. I couldn't  find a video if a single strand of hair that sunk.  I'm wondering if the strand floats because it's light and the clump sink because it's heavy and it's unrelated to porosity?  I want to do a test but I don't want false readings. I don't know if I should use one strand and a clump.  What say you?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yogurt takes so long to get to room temperature.


----------



## Evolving78

There are no good transitioning tips or journeys on YouTube. I'm looking for real ness! People are recycling the same info and I just see a bunch of big chop videos, or relaxed heads with but length hair, deciding to tell everyone they are transitioning, and being 20 months post relaxer! "Hey guys, sorry I have been MIA, but I'm going natural in two weeks!" Face arse...smh


----------



## GGsKin

Royalq said:


> Ladies help me out. im confused about the procedure for checking hair porosity. I'm talking about the water glass thing. I know you get clean hair and put it in a glass of room temperature water. I watched multiple YouTube videos but I noticed one thing which is a single strand of hair vs. A clump of hair. I noticed that when the girls would use just one strand of hair it always floated and read as low porosity. When they would use a decent sized clump of hair the hair always sunk and read as high porosity. I couldn't  find a video if a single strand of hair that sunk.  I'm wondering if the strand floats because it's light and the clump sink because it's heavy and it's unrelated to porosity?  I want to do a test but I don't want false readings. I don't know if I should use one strand and a clump.  What say you?



I wouldn't discount doing it (I tried it) but from what I've read, this test just isn't accurate. There are too many factors to consider to give you a true result. 

You are possibly right about the surface tension theory- that a lot of strands will sink vs a single strand floating. 

Look up how low porosity hair responds vs normal/ high, and see how yor hair compares  (if you haven't already noticed certain things).


----------



## flyygirlll2

shortdub78 said:


> There are no good transitioning tips or journeys on YouTube. I'm looking for real ness! People are recycling the same info and I just see a bunch of big chop videos, or relaxed heads with but length hair, deciding to tell everyone they are transitioning, *and being 20 months post relaxer! "Hey guys, sorry I have been MIA, but I'm going natural in two weeks!"* Face arse...smh



LOL . Yeah there really isn't anything new in terms of tips anymore, seems like most if not all the information is regurgitated nowadays.


----------



## CodeRed

There are so many oils for me to try... every time I turn around I'm adding to my list. I don't think I'm going to be able to effectively try all of them this year.


----------



## frizzy

I can't believe how long it takes a wash n go to dry.  I can't take it!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I don't know what I did to piss my hair off but I'm sorry My detangling session was horrible this morning. I can usually fully detangle in under 15 minutes with a hand full of conditioner and my fingers. Today I had to pull out the wide tooth comb, 3 different conditioners, hold my hand under the shower stream and pray for forgiveness. I was ready to sacrifice my first born lol. My hair was not having it. It took me 30 minutes. The only thing I thought it could be was this strawberry suave conditioner but then I remembered that I used it last week too and my tangles melted away like butter. I have to give my hair some TLC this week because she is so unforgiving.


----------



## nothidden

frizzy said:


> I can't believe how long it takes a wash n go to dry.  I can't take it!


LOL...I've been doing mine at night since the mornings are still a bit cool.  But when it gets warmer, I won't even care!  Nothing like a fresh washngo.  The one time it dried really quickly was when I blotted w/a tshirt before quickly adding my products, but my curls weren't as tight as I like because less water means less shrinkage.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well I did a roller set with the regular magnetic rollers to see if I can get my hair straight.  It was a no go and turned out exactly how I thought.  Sometimes stuff is  just common sense even though a couple of people plant beliefs in your head. I can get my hair straight unless it's just freshly relaxed with no new growth or I use direct heat. I knew you couldn't get 4a hair straight with just a roller set. Also those self stuck ones just pull out your hair.  I did it on the mannequin and took them crap back


----------



## GettingKinky

GettingKinky said:


> I had the exact same problem. The pics on my phone are over 4MB. After I resized them it worked just fine. It's a pain though. I wish they would allow bigger pictures.




The have increased the file size to 5MB it should be easier to post pictures now. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I haven't co washed in a while.  Idk if I should start back again because I do have some vo5s left. Also  this Henna has dried my hair out but I feel it is returning back to normal slowly


----------



## sweetpea7

My wash n go takes like 10 mins in the shower (co washing and minimal finger detanglin)  and like 10 mins out the shower (only using leave in) once i stop playing in my hair looking for definition lol I don't understand what takes an hour?!

 Granted my hair is between 6-8 inches long but its very high density. nap85 w-n-g pic on instagram comments were interesting.


----------



## sweetpea7

When I was relaxed, I couldn't lay my edges for anything because my hair was sooooo dry and the texture difference looked crazy. Now since I cowash and actually am hydrating my hair they cooperate w/o gel!  why didn't I go natural sooner


----------



## SEMO

sweetpea7 said:


> My wash n go takes like 10 mins in the shower (co washing and minimal finger detanglin)  and like 10 mins out the shower (only using leave in) once i stop playing in my hair looking for definition lol I don't understand what takes an hour?!
> 
> Granted my hair is between 6-8 inches long but its very high density. nap85 w-n-g pic on instagram comments were interesting.




My hair is past waist length, but I would take shoulder length hair in a heartbeat if I could have the thickness that I wanted.


----------



## Evolving78

I will wash my hair tomorrow. I guess I will spray my new growth with something and moisturize my relaxed ends with something else. I wonder if I dilute Knot Today, will that help?


----------



## sweetpea7

SEMO said:


> My hair is past waist length, but I would take shoulder length hair in a heartbeat if I could have the thickness that I wanted.



I wish i could give you some of mine, i wish it was tiny less dense. 
For waist length hair,an hour makes sense. I'm almost rethinking growing my hair out, I don't want to spend that long on simple styles. I think 2 more inches and i'll be good.


----------



## Evolving78

I mixed it with SM hold and shine spray. We will see how it works in an hour or so.


----------



## Guinan

I couldn't find my bonnet last night so i had to wear my slap cap. Surprisingly it wasn't too bad


----------



## Evolving78

So I created a thread and nobody has posted in it! Lol that's ok.  It's my own little version of a beginning transitioning random thoughts thread.


----------



## SlimPickinz

If I want to wear my curls more often I will have to cut off at least 4 inches. My afro is too big and I do not want strangers touching it  Aint no damn way I'm cutting 4 inches


----------



## cynd

So I'm sitting in my home office doing an onion mask under a plastic cap and scarf, so proud that I had finally found the right mix of EO's to hide the smell.  DH kept passing by giving me the side eye  so I finally said "What?!!"  Turns out he was trying to find a nice way to tell me my deodorant had failed me.  Sometimes this HJ makes me feel so stupid.


----------



## Evolving78

cynd said:


> So I'm sitting in my home office doing an onion mask under a plastic cap and scarf, so proud that I had finally found the right mix of EO's to hide the smell.  DH kept passing by giving me the side eye  me so I finally said "What?!!"  Turns out he was trying to find a nice way to tell me my deodorant had failed me.  Sometimes this HJ makes me feel so stupid.


Dead! Lmbo! that's as bad as when I had scrambled eggs in my hair. I thought rinsing my homemade protein treatment with Luke warm water would be ok.... I just stick to the ORS mayo now!


----------



## cynd

OMG!!  That's hysterical @shortdub78!  The things we do, the things we do...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My neighbor thinks my products make my hair curly.  She even borderline thinks I have a texturizer.  

Her exact words, "I'm half Puerto Rican and my hair doesn't curl like that!"

I didn't or wont even get into it with her.  I can't have a conversation with her about haircare at all because as soon as I mention her blow drying, her immediate answer is, oh it curls back though. 

I did a blow out last year and she was like , well, why do you walk around with your hair like that if its that long.   I just looked at her.  It's amazing what folks think of you until your hair looks long.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Not hair related.. But I need to do my homework and study for my exam and i'm sitting here looking at wigs and getting ready to do a friends hair.


----------



## fatimablush

i am going to trim my hair shorter this week-end. which may mean tonite...especially if i am bored.

i can't believe that i am doing this.....but i like it...


----------



## SuchaLady

I got a new job today and Im already trying to reward myself with food  and hair products.


----------



## whiteoleander91

SuchaLady said:


> I got a new job today and Im already trying to reward myself with food  and hair products.



congrats on the new job!


----------



## SEMO

sweetpea7 said:


> I wish i could give you some of mine, i wish it was tiny less dense.
> For waist length hair,an hour makes sense. I'm almost rethinking growing my hair out, I don't want to spend that long on simple styles. I think 2 more inches and i'll be good.



Some people with thick hair have their stylist thin their hair out some.   I just can't personally imagine feeling my hair was too thick.  But I guess the grass always looks greener in someone else's scalp.


----------



## *Michelle*

Thanks to this bleepin FL humidity I cut my hair because it needed to be more rounded and layered. I miss my Bob...but I'm starting to feel these curls on my head.

Even though I'm liking the way my curls look and feel. I really want to try SOOOOOO many products DON'T DO IT, DON'T DO IT, DON'T DO IT...

I still believe in KISS when it comes to my hair and I'm sure I do and use a lot of stuff that I will get a lot flack for but I could care less it works for my hair lol!!!


----------



## DarkJoy

Did major seek and destroy thru the week. Looks and feels real good.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Trying to find a KCCC/KCKT dupe.

Tonight I tried curls creme brûlée + curls goddess curls gel and CCB + Ecostyler Argan oil on a small test patch.

Double fail. My hair is frizzy yet stringy. I want to try flaxseed gel with a leave-in next.

ETA: I give up trying to attach a pic!


----------



## PlainJane

Lilmama1011 said:


> Well I did a roller set with the regular magnetic rollers to see if I can get my hair straight.  It was a no go and turned out exactly how I thought.  Sometimes stuff is  just common sense even though a couple of people plant beliefs in your head. I can get my hair straight unless it's just freshly relaxed with no new growth or I use direct heat. I knew you couldn't get 4a hair straight with just a roller set. Also those self stuck ones just pull out your hair.  I did it on the mannequin and took them crap back




I think you should try again I'm 4a and 4b and was able to get my hair straight. Others on the board have been able to as well.


----------



## veesweets

I've moisturized once this week and my hair feels better than when I do it every day/every other day.

But I also used komazas protein last weekend, which my hair definitely needed.


----------



## nothidden

SEMO said:


> Some people with thick hair have their stylist thin their hair out some.   I just can't personally imagine feeling my hair was too thick.  But I guess the grass always looks greener in someone else's scalp.


Honey I wore my hair barbered close for years before deciding to let it grow last April.  When parting my hair to apply a protein treatment or just pre-pooing w/oil I understand why I wore it cut close for so long.  This stuff is thick and dense!!  It is great for volume but is a beast to work with.  I love it and would never want thin hair or have it thinned out, but it's just a lot of work and it is only about 4-5 inches long.  It's why I'm not concerned about length.  The longer it is the more work.  And I'm sure I'd get more definition if I raked my products thru, but it would be like applying a perm and that would take a long time.  No thank you.


----------



## nothidden

shawnyblazes said:


> My neighbor thinks my products make my hair curly.  She even borderline thinks I have a texturizer.
> 
> Her exact words, "I'm half Puerto Rican and my hair doesn't curl like that!"
> 
> I didn't or wont even get into it with her.  I can't have a conversation with her about haircare at all because as soon as I mention her blow drying, her immediate answer is, oh it curls back though.
> 
> I did a blow out last year and she was like , well, why do you walk around with your hair like that if its that long.   I just looked at her.  It's amazing what folks think of you until your hair looks long.


Ugh...more power to ya cuz I would not be able to converse w/her about hair.  And her "halfness" means nothing.  There are PRs w/afros.  I ride the train w/one.  Told me her hair is a lot of work and she'd look like Tina Turner w/o gel.


----------



## DarkJoy

I agree you should try again. I can get my super kinky 4c almost relaxer straight but there's tricks to it.

.dripping wet hair
.a setting lotion that agrees with your ng
.very small parts probably half what you use for your relaxed hair. So that's double the rollers.
.more tension

Sometimes ive resprayed the rollers after install to ensure they are extra wet. Sitting under the dryer helps too.


Lilmama1011 said:


> Well I did a roller set with the regular magnetic rollers to see if I can get my hair straight.  It was a no go and turned out exactly how I thought.  Sometimes stuff is  just common sense even though a couple of people plant beliefs in your head. I can get my hair straight unless it's just freshly relaxed with no new growth or I use direct heat. I knew you couldn't get 4a hair straight with just a roller set. Also those self stuck ones just pull out your hair.  I did it on the mannequin and took them crap back


----------



## sweetpea7

I can't even detangle my wng with conditioner and let it sit overnight because my hair likes to frizz so much.   I'll have to wake up 30 mins earlier to detangle and rinse the con dish immediately and then do a bentonite clay rinse to define my curls then leave in and aloe vera gel. 

My hair better be lucky i love it and the fact that I'm done in the summer my classes don't start until 1pm or i would be rocking a tea this summer


----------



## Guinan

Why is it I go into a hair store (Sallys) and they do not have my product (creme of nature copper bronze color) but I can  into my CVS and they have a whole shelf of every single color by cream of nature.


----------



## veesweets

pelohello said:


> Why is it I go into a hair store (Sallys) and they do not have my product (creme of nature copper bronze color) but I can  into my CVS and they have a whole shelf of every single color by cream of nature.



Sally's sucks. If I really need something they are they last place I check


----------



## SuchaLady

whiteoleander91 said:


> congrats on the new job!



Thank you!


----------



## Lilmama1011

PlainJane said:


> I think you should try again I'm 4a and 4b and was able to get my hair straight. Others on the board have been able to as well.



What was your method at doing it. I just thought enough tension will stretch it.  My relaxed hair was straight,  but that new growth was very obvious.  I just put it in a ponytail.  Someone at school said it looked  silky but they must have been blind because it didn't look like that to me and my hair was wet when rolling it. It was so tight my scalp was sore


----------



## Lilmama1011

DarkJoy said:


> I agree you should try again. I can get my super kinky 4c almost relaxer straight but there's tricks to it.
> 
> .dripping wet hair
> .a setting lotion that agrees with your ng
> .very small parts probably half what you use for your relaxed hair. So that's double the rollers.
> .more tension
> 
> Sometimes ive resprayed the rollers after install to ensure they are extra wet. Sitting under the dryer helps too.


Now I'm just in aww now. 4c? Like I seriously don't know what I did wrong. They were smaller and I even ran out the size that I was using and had to use a smaller size rollers. Maybe it needs to be dripping wet. So when you go to get under the dryer and some are drying up,  do I re spray or it just matters if it goes on there dripping wet @DarkJoy


----------



## Lilmama1011

DarkJoy said:


> I agree you should try again. I can get my super kinky 4c almost relaxer straight but there's tricks to it.
> 
> .dripping wet hair
> .a setting lotion that agrees with your ng
> .very small parts probably half what you use for your relaxed hair. So that's double the rollers.
> .more tension
> 
> Sometimes ive resprayed the rollers after install to ensure they are extra wet. Sitting under the dryer helps too.


 @DarkJoy what setting lotion you use. I use silk elements leave in sealed with grape seed oil. I then used B&B setting lotion. Then when I rolled each piece, spray water on it and wrapped with a lot of tension. I seriously want to perfect this because I even talked about wanting to start flat iron and I don't use direct heat


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm just going through the motions. I'm starting to feel like protective styles just look like you don't want to do your hair. Like in the past, I use to get roller sets every two weeks and wrap it and enjoyed wearing it out and being at a cosmetology school you see people glammed up. Even though I don't care to do flat irons weekly and really don't want to use direct heat, I miss wearing it straight and out. I feel like people look at me like " why she don't she ever have her hair done", even thought I plan and think about what protective styles I'm going to do


----------



## DarkJoy

Lilmama1011 said:


> @DarkJoy what setting lotion you use. I use silk elements leave in sealed with grape seed oil. I then used B&B setting lotion. Then when I rolled each piece, spray water on it and wrapped with a lot of tension. I seriously want to perfect this because I even talked about wanting to start flat iron and I don't use direct heat


ohhhh that leave in probably  made it  not set/revert. Its probably water based. Cant use any product with water.

Lottabody is good on my natural  and so it Mizani. I cant use anything else. No oils or anything. ESPECIALLY a leave  in. I just dc real good before.  Spray up a section with the lotion. Roll. If it dries up I got another sprayer of plain distilled water on hand.

Sounds like you had the right number  of rollers and small parts though.  After the set dries I put oil to maintain it.

You dont need to sit under the dryer but it does make it straighter.  You can spray the whole set with the water before the dryer too.


----------



## Lilmama1011

DarkJoy said:


> ohhhh that leave in probably  made it  not set/revert. Its probably water based. Cant use any product with water.
> 
> Lottabody is good on my natural  and so it Mizani. I cant use anything else. No oils or anything. ESPECIALLY a leave  in. I just dc real good before.  Spray up a section with the lotion. Roll. If it dries up I got another sprayer of plain distilled water on hand.
> 
> Sounds like you had the right number  of rollers and small parts though.  After the set dries I put oil to maintain it.
> 
> You dont need to sit under the dryer but it does make it straighter.  You can spray the whole set with the water before the dryer too.



Yeah it does have water but I thought with it drying on the rollers it would dry how it set.  I will try your way before I relax in 3 weeks


----------



## PlainJane

Lilmama1011 said:


> What was your method at doing it. I just thought enough tension will stretch it.  My relaxed hair was straight,  but that new growth was very obvious.  I just put it in a ponytail.  Someone at school said it looked  silky but they must have been blind because it didn't look like that to me and my hair was wet when rolling it. It was so tight my scalp was sore




My roots didn't start getting straight until I positioned the roller on top of the section I was rolling. I'm not sure if I'm explaining it correctly but I saw YouTube videos that recommended that. 
Now if only I could get my coarser ends to lay flat then I would do roller sets all the time smh


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I just ordered joico kpak recontructor and the moisture treatment balm. ooooo i'm so excited.


----------



## naptime

My hair grows so slow, and yet the grey shows so fast...hmm...


----------



## Lilmama1011

PlainJane said:


> My roots didn't start getting straight until I positioned the roller on top of the section I was rolling. I'm not sure if I'm explaining it correctly but I saw YouTube videos that recommended that.
> Now if only I could get my coarser ends to lay flat then I would do roller sets all the time smh


You roll up or down?


----------



## JosieLynn

trying to put myself back into a protective style kick....been 3 weeks so far with a curly vixen sew-in....hope i don't drive myself crazy, i get so antsy with my hair up


----------



## KinksAndInk

I just don't think I'm ever going to hit hip length.


----------



## MzSwift

I tried starting back on MSM yesterday. Totally forgot to start slow. I was so sick  with nausea and headaches and I napped for four hours! Detox overload. I took the recommended amount today. That's what I get for using a regular spoon instead of a measuring spoon.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Trying to decide what day to wash my hair this week. I'm going to work out twice so maybe I should just wait until Friday. Decisions...


----------



## Lilmama1011

I had a dream I had a long thick ponytail that touched my back in a high ponytail.  I was feeling myself.  It wasn't touching the middle part of my back but probably the top quarter. It was good enough for me. I was mad it was a dream


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Washing my flat ironed hair in a few days. It will be a week since I straightened it but I miss my curls.


----------



## GGsKin

I got sidetracked and didn't wash my hair tonight after all. Kinda annoyed because I wanted fresh hair tomorrow but it's gonna have to wait until after work because I am way too tired now. Smh


----------



## sweetpea7

I don't think that my hair will ever be completely defined. I think the frizz could be a part of my hair type??? Is that possible?


----------



## KweenBeeDiva

I really want to invest in a quality wig that resembles AA relaxed texture. Anyone know of a good brand/vendor for quality wigs?


----------



## imaginary

These SSK's are driving me crazy. Gonna have to figure out a way to keep blow drying with heat in my wash days without murdering my fine strands.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair returned back to normal after doing the henna a couple of weeks. I was able to run my hand through my hair after rinsing the conditioner out and it feels soft again. I am so relieved


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm doing the roller set over. Just got through finished rolling it on smaller sections and rolling it dripping wet. I also rolled it up because I want it straight and don't care for body. About to do a hour and take a break and do another half our.  I really hate dryers and can only do 20 minutes without getting extremely angry and aggravated.  We will see


----------



## Lilmama1011

sweetpea7 said:


> I don't think that my hair will ever be completely defined. I think the frizz could be a part of my hair type??? Is that possible?


Yes, there are some on YouTube that don't have defined curls. Including all of destiny. I forgot the others


----------



## Lilmama1011

That hour just went fast. I'm going to do a half hour after I eat


----------



## Lilmama1011

Idk about this...I just wrapped it and will take it out in the later on when I wake up,  but I still don't think it will be straight. Maybe the image I got in my head is too straight. I want relaxer or flat ironed straight.  I see some videos where the girls do the roller set and they say it's straight and I don't agree. Stretched but not straight.


----------



## Lilmama1011

If I roll even tighter I will rip hair out my head.  Hopefully when I take it down I'm satisfied


----------



## Prettymetty

I was showing dh one of my posts on here and he asked "So this is like facebook for hair... hairbook?" 

He cracks me up sometimes


----------



## GGsKin

^^I like it


----------



## faithVA

Lilmama1011 said:


> Idk about this...I just wrapped it and will take it out in the later on when I wake up,  but I still don't think it will be straight. Maybe the image I got in my head is too straight. I want relaxer or flat ironed straight.  I see some videos where the girls do the roller set and they say it's straight and I don't agree. Stretched but not straight.



Yeah, if you are a type 4, relaxer or flat ironed straight with a rollerset may be unrealistic. When I use curlformers I consider my hair straight but I'm not comparing that with what it would like relaxed or with direct heat. My rollerset hair looks like my relaxed hair when I let it air dry. So I consider that straight for me.


----------



## ImanAdero

Feel like doing something with my hair, but I have no idea what...


----------



## Lilmama1011

faithVA said:


> Yeah, if you are a type 4, relaxer or flat ironed straight with a rollerset may be unrealistic. When I use curlformers I consider my hair straight but I'm not comparing that with what it would like relaxed or with direct heat. My rollerset hair looks like my relaxed hair when I let it air dry. So I consider that straight for me.


See this makes total sense.  I was looking for the wrong results.  It does stretch my new growth to the point that I can comb through easy but there is. Difference between my relaxed and new growth.


----------



## Bibliophile

Oyin Handmade's Whipped Shea Butter in Rich Almond smells so good; Why did I buy only 1 jar?
Now it's unavailable until winter.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I also just contradicted my self because I forgot about curl formers.they do get my new growth relaxer straight. I forgot all about them because I fear them.  Every time I do them I end up ripping a section out because don't have enough.  It seem like I notice that and I get more and it's never enough and they are expensive.  I was going to order the bootleg ones but SO says no, stay with the real ones. But who wants to spend more money or things that are exactly the same and you can get must cheaper. Also who wants to keep spending 12 dollars for  a pack of 8 and for 8 more dollars you can get 40 of them. But I might just get the bigger ones because certain parts of my hair they are longer than these curl formers. Like 3 of them lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

But the barrel curlformers are 37 dollars for 16. So I would need at least two which is 74 dollars.  And then idk if that's enough


----------



## MzSwift

Lilmama1011 said:


> If I roll even tighter I will rip hair out my head.  Hopefully when I take it down I'm satisfied


Sorry to hear that.  Maybe you can try a ponytail roller set.


----------



## Lilmama1011

MzSwift said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Maybe you can try a ponytail roller set.


I did that a few times and although it can be done quickly it takes several hours to dry


----------



## DarkJoy

Dang @Lilmama1011 you are serious about that set! Wonder how it turned out...

The result of a good curlformers set cant be beat! Pricey though....


----------



## Lilmama1011

DarkJoy said:


> Dang @Lilmama1011 you are serious about that set! Wonder how it turned out...
> 
> The result of a good curlformers set cant be beat! Pricey though....



Yes,  I was seriously trying to get it straight but I can't.  It came out this time a little smoother but I give up.  I'm losing too much hair doing this.  I got a good amount of  growth and it was stiff and sticking out like it had too much body. I don't care what anybody says, you can't get my hair straight with just a roller set.  Just my luck of I get the bigger curlformers it might not grip the root straight.  I don't want to spend 74 all just to need more curl formers.  Not now anyway


----------



## Prettymetty

I was really looking forward to my blowout in 2 weeks, but now that I am consistently working out I decided to wait. Once I am near my goal weight I can straighten my hair and take a break from the gym for a couple weeks.


----------



## Tibbar

I just re-twisted my hair after three weeks out of twists and I'm already tired of the way they look.  
I think I may be "over" twists as my go-to protective style....   Maybe its time to think of a new hair plan...  

I like the ease and convenience of twists, it really speeds my morning workday routine so if I come up with a new protective style it has to be low maintenance...  

I'm probably just disgruntled and / or bored right now, twists have been doing me right so far...  
SIGH....


----------



## tiffers

Just damn near threw my back out trying to pull my hair down for an unofficial length check, and STILL couldn't grab my any strands. How am I WL, and can't grab any dang hair?! I'm so over this shrinkage right now.

#4bshrinkageprolems


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have decided and talked it over with my SO that I'm going to start reducing my stretch. He even said you have to do so much to smooth and with the combing of the two textures at almost 3 months . I might relax this week at almost 10 weeks and reduce it to 8 the least.  Because I use to relax every 6 weeks in high school and my hair was still thick so


----------



## GettingKinky

I need to go back to my midweek cowash. I think my hair stays moisturized better when I do that.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I miss the LHCF app....


----------



## sweetpea7

My curls seem to be popping more on day  2 of my wng. Clay washes for life! I was gonna do my hair tonight but forgot I'm not going out of the house tomorrow


----------



## sweetpea7

Want a blueberry/fruity any good smelling conditioner that is all natural like TJ TTT and the scent last for a few hrs like TJ TT. I love it, but I'm just bored with its peppermint smell. What essential oils could I add to it to jazz it up?


----------



## Beany

Trying to decide if I wanna hit this BASK/bekura sale on 4/27. YAM is my boo thang.


----------



## MzSwift

sweetpea7 said:


> Want a blueberry/fruity any good smelling conditioner that is all natural like TJ TTT and the scent last for a few hrs like TJ TT. I love it, but I'm just bored with its peppermint smell. What essential oils could I add to it to jazz it up?



@sweetpea7
My favorite fruity EOs are sweet orange oil and grapefruit oil.  I used to put them in my sulfur mixes back when I was trying those.  In aromatherapy, they are also used to lift ones mood so it may be a good addition for morning cowashes.  HTH!


----------



## MzSwift

Going well with my revisit to MSM.  I'm starting off really slowly this time.  Last time I took it, I was trying to get major hair growth.  This time, I'm not in such a hurry - I want to enjoy its other benefits.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My boyfriend loves my natural hair better than my crochet styles.  I wasn't worried or even thinking about how he would react to my shrinkage because he's known me for years but when you get in a relationship with someone they get a closer look into your hair routine.

Did a full hair routine with him in the living room today and he didn't bat an eye. The only thing he asked was what was I doing to my hair when he saw the clay in it. I think I might keep him.


----------



## Dayjoy

shawnyblazes said:


> My boyfriend loves my natural hair better than my crochet styles.  I wasn't worried or even thinking about how he would react to my shrinkage because he's known me for years but when you get in a relationship with someone they get a closer look into your hair routine.
> 
> Did a full hair routine with him in the living room today and he didn't bat an eye. The only thing he asked was what was I doing to my hair when he say the clay in it. I think I might keep him.


You better!


----------



## GGsKin

I need to get off this site and go wash my hair (those other ones don't count. I'm just having trouble deleting them).


----------



## imaginary

That aveda naturally straight product sounds interesting. I'm just too lazy to flat-iron (or buy a flat-iron more like) and I like that it only requires blow drying. Just wish there were more video/pic reviews on natural hair...


----------



## ClassyJSP

Thinking about stopping at the salon after work for a wash and blowdry. I know I don't want to trim my ends again


----------



## NicoleSelah

I'm pretty sure I'm going to get at least 7 inches (or more) of hair cut off this Saturday. I'm determined to transition completely this time.


----------



## SuchaLady

Washed with CON Argan and DCed with my baby daddy Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. Gelled up my perimeter for a bun and threw four braids in it to dry.


----------



## ImanAdero

Can't wait to take out these twists! After being in this water? ! Tuh!

I have a whole extra week and I'm ret to take them out!


----------



## nothidden

Can't wait for the Northeast to experience Spring for real (temps in 30s this morning) so I can get back to my morning WnGs.  I love a fresh WnG.


----------



## fatimablush

i am still fighting the impulse to dye my hair honey blonde or bronze or reddish blonde.

i just had to look at old pictures...hopefully this will pass.


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to figure out a way to use this huge aloe leaf before it goes bad. I'm going to put some on my face and do a scalp massage today. Monday I can add some aloe gel to my Keracare Humecto dc. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wonder why Curlz is expanding on this Blueberry line. First the paste, then the jelly,  now some twist and shout cream.


----------



## CodeRed

I wish ORS would start listing their Shealicious line on their website so I don't feel like I'm buying counterfeit stuff lol.


----------



## kanozas

Is the Monat line as good as they say it is?  I might go into business with them.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I might have to sleep in this sports bra. I stupidly put it on (for a reason I do not know ) before doing my hair which is now slowly air-drying.


----------



## flyygirlll2

CodeRed said:


> I wish ORS would start listing their Shealicious line on their website so I don't feel like I'm buying counterfeit stuff lol.


Where have you been buying them? I stopped by Ulta today and saw them on the shelf with SM. At first I thought they were by SM  lol.
I ended up purchasing 3 of them.


----------



## CodeRed

flyygirlll2 said:


> Where have you been buying them? I stopped by Ulta today and saw them on the shelf with SM. At first I thought they were by SM  lol.
> I ended up purchasing 3 of them.



I got mine from Ulta too. I got one of each. If I like them I think I'm going to buy offline because they have a leave in that I want to try for my daughter's hair but it's only on the Ulta website.


----------



## flyygirlll2

CodeRed said:


> I got mine from Ulta too. I got one of each. If I like them I think I'm going to buy offline because they have a leave in that I want to try for my daughter's hair but it's only on the Ulta website.


@CodeRed  Oh ok. This was first time seeing them in any store. I think the way it's packaged is cute. They only had the one for shine, mouisture, and another treatment for the scalp. If I like them I'll go back to get more.


----------



## CodeRed

flyygirlll2 said:


> @CodeRed  Oh ok. This was first time seeing them in any store. I think the way it's packaged is cute. They only had the one for shine, mouisture, and another treatment for the scalp. If I like them I'll go back to get more.



They are adorable  Those are the only 3 I've seen and I bought them to try... if you do first though be sure to report!


----------



## maxineshaw

I am such a hypocrite.  I don't really believe in hair vitamins.  Then my sister sends me pictures of her extra inch of hair growth taking vitamins she bought from Wal-Mart.  Guess where I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## CluelessJL

Aww, why does it always rain on relaxer day?


----------



## kennylee2013

I wish the back of my hair was growing as fast as the front.


----------



## overtherainbow

Does anyone else have those moments when they feel like their hair is in worse shape than it really is?


----------



## MzSwift

overtherainbow said:


> Does anyone else have those moments when they feel like their hair is in worse shape than it really is?


@overtherainbow

Girl yes, almost everyday.


----------



## PlainJane

I'm not sure where the thread went that said the tresemme undone conditioner was just like the tresemme naturals (old formula). I bought some and they only had one bottle left so I hope that's a good sign. I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## MsCarmenP

Guess it's time for me to face the music. I tried bunning a couple of months ago and had a lot of breakage. I scheduled my appointment for my relaxer touchup and I'll likely need a huge cut. I'm scared I'll be back to shoulder length  (or shorter). I'm so pissed.


----------



## SweetlyCurly

Haven't straightened my hair in 2+ years. Been wanting to do it lately because I'm curious about my actual length


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

PlainJane said:


> I'm not sure where the thread went that said the tresemme undone conditioner was just like the tresemme naturals (old formula). I bought some and they only had one bottle left so I hope that's a good sign. I'll try it tomorrow.


Tried it two days ago, wasnt impressed.  It feels thicker to me than the old formula.


----------



## winona

I really hope Komaza has a Mother's Day sale I need to reup on my protein treatment and leave in


----------



## SuchaLady

Im like nearly certain Tiarra Monet texlaxed her hair. She is passing it off as natural though in her last video


----------



## PlainJane

Is it just me or has the thread been kind of quiet


----------



## tiffers

SweetlyCurly said:


> Haven't straightened my hair in 2+ years. Been wanting to do it lately because I'm curious about my actual length


This is me. It's been about 3 years for me, and my shrinkage has been driving me crazy lately. I'll most likely flat iron tomorrow, because I've been having dreams that my hair is shorter than I think it is. I need to ease my mind before I go crazy.


----------



## BostonMaria

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> When did the website change?!  I DONT LIKE CHANGE!!!



Giiiiirl where have you been? It was updated about 2 weeks ago I think.


----------



## divachyk

So annoying when wash day weekend gets away from you and you don't have time for your hair


----------



## *Michelle*

I feel like natural hair is a cruel joke. Dont get me wrong I love my hair HOWEVER it's natural shouldn't that mean I clean it and go on about my day and my hair looks good. Now THAT would be natural.

Ugh lol


----------



## CodeRed

pipingrock.com has a lot of essential oils... I typed "oil" into the search box and they have a lot more variety than I thought... I think between this and the seller on ebay (creamselling) I buy from I can get my oils at such a low cost that I don't have to go broke


----------



## mz.rae

Staring at my hair dressers appointment page wondering if I should schedule for a virgin relaxer. The thought of going back to a relaxer makes me feel excited about hair and hair journies again that I don't feel at the moment.  I just don't want to make a hasty decision that I may regret later.


----------



## Tibbar

fatimablush said:


> i am still fighting the impulse to dye my hair honey blonde or bronze or reddish blonde.
> 
> i just had to look at old pictures...hopefully this will pass.


@fatimablush why are you fighting the impulse?
DO IT, DO IT, DO IT!!!   tee hee    I'm kind of thinking about it too, but worried about potential damage, is that what is holding you back?


----------



## Ogoma

Going color my hair. I need to figure out what needs to change in my regimen.


----------



## MzSwift

SweetlyCurly said:


> Haven't straightened my hair in 2+ years. Been wanting to do it lately because I'm curious about my actual length



@SweetlyCurly

Do it...and then post the pix. *selfish post*


----------



## spacetygrss

I've been avoiding this area of the forum to avoid temptation. One more month of almost-exclusive Komaza use. Hoping for a good results!


----------



## ClassyJSP

Not going to buy any new products until I finish the ones I have. .. smh


----------



## PJaye

^^^ I utter the same words at least once a month.


----------



## tiffers

Spent 4+ hours blow drying and flat ironing my hair for the first time since going natural. I was so excited. It started frizzing up and reverting before I was halfway done.  I'm so upset. Stupid, natural hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

PJaye said:


> ^^^ I utter the same words at least once a month.



@PJaye this. True words have never been spoken lol #pjproblems


----------



## ClassyJSP

tiffers said:


> Spent 4+ hours blow drying and flat ironing my hair for the first time since going natural. I was so excited. It started frizzing up and reverting before I was halfway done.  I'm so upset. Stupid, natural hair.



aw it will be ok...


----------



## DarkJoy

I cant wait to get to the bss this week!


----------



## CluelessJL

It was a big mistake deciding to try out my new flat iron yesterday and style my hair straight with the ends curled under. Aside from the fact that I had the temperature too low for fear of damage, I haven't learnt how to maintain that style overnight yet. So today my ends are just limp and fluffy


----------



## mz.rae

These Natural hair groups on Facebook are really annoying... If I see the video of the lady cleaning her flat iron with a relaxer again or people being shocked that someone cleaned something with a relaxer I am going to scream!!! It's Lye people! What do they think Lye was used for before there were relaxers....


----------



## nothidden

overtherainbow said:


> Does anyone else have those moments when they feel like their hair is in worse shape than it really is?


OMG...about a month ago I was going thru it!!  And I was sooooo ready to cut my hair off.  I felt like my crown was damaged because it just did not feel like the rest of my hair and looked like it wasn't growing.  I installed a shower filter and was immediately brought to my senses.  Now I'm experiencing a healthy 'spring' w/my crown shrinkage and finally have root-to-tip coils popping up there.


----------



## ag00

tiffers said:


> This is me. It's been about 3 years for me, and my shrinkage has been driving me crazy lately. I'll most likely flat iron tomorrow, because I've been having dreams that my hair is shorter than I think it is. I need to ease my mind before I go crazy.





SweetlyCurly said:


> Haven't straightened my hair in 2+ years. Been wanting to do it lately because I'm curious about my actual length



You guys should try blow drying. It's a great to way to see the length of your hair while not putting too much heat on it.


----------



## ag00

mz.rae said:


> These Natural hair groups on Facebook are really annoying... If I see the video of the lady cleaning her flat iron with a relaxer again or people being shocked that someone cleaned something with a relaxer I am going to scream!!! It's Lye people! What do they think Lye was used for before there were relaxers....



I can't stand that. It's annoying and hypocritical. Although I'm natural, I know there is such a thing as healthy relaxed long hair. Like everything else in life, it has to be done right and used right. If they only knew what the things they were eating are doing to their bodies.


----------



## tiffers

ag00 said:


> You guys should try blow drying. It's a great to way to see the length of your hair while not putting too much heat on it.


I did. That reverted too.  Although I'm not great at it, so it doesn't even come close to getting my hair straight enough to see my length.


----------



## ag00

tiffers said:


> Spent 4+ hours blow drying and flat ironing my hair for the first time since going natural. I was so excited. It started frizzing up and reverting before I was halfway done.  I'm so upset. Stupid, natural hair.



What products did you use?


----------



## ClassyJSP

WHY did they put this new ULTA two lights away from my job. 
I said I wasn't going to buy anything until I finished those other bottles.


----------



## ClassyJSP

So um yea i'm ready to go home, apply this green magic to my scalp and put my pjs on not feeling it today


----------



## overtherainbow

nothidden said:


> OMG...about a month ago I was going thru it!!  And I was sooooo ready to cut my hair off.  I felt like my crown was damaged because it just did not feel like the rest of my hair and looked like it wasn't growing.  I installed a shower filter and was immediately brought to my senses.  Now I'm experiencing a healthy 'spring' w/my crown shrinkage and finally have root-to-tip coils popping up there.



My shower filter works wonders! I know people with really sensitive skin that takes one with them when traveling. I'm tempted...

Anyway I keep seeing raggedy ends that clearly are not there. Ever since I started to finger detangle exclusively, I haven't seen a split ends in YEARS!(my issue is ssks). So I don't know why I keep checking my ends. I do need my regular dusting, but not a 2 inch trim


----------



## Lymegreen

I need to find a paddle brush that won't damage my hair.  Looking at Aveda


----------



## faithVA

I really don't want to do my hair tonight but I can not wear this wng for another day. I just want to sleep.


----------



## nothidden

SS


overtherainbow said:


> My shower filter works wonders! I know people with really sensitive skin that takes one with them when traveling. I'm tempted...
> 
> Anyway I keep seeing raggedy ends that clearly are not there. Ever since I started to finger detangle exclusively, I haven't seen a split ends in YEARS!(my issue is ssks). So I don't know why I keep checking my ends. I do need my regular dusting, but not a 2 inch trim


SSKs are a nightmare.  My first and last dusting was in February.  I did it myself.  My ends were a wreck.  They are still doing well.


----------



## freecurl

I am SOOOO tired of my natural hair. Don't get me wrong, it still looks good, but I'm tired of the same hum drum W&G look. I may put perm rods in tonight just for a new look. If I'm not satisfied, I may then blow dry it and wear it in a ponytail.


----------



## CodeRed

ag00 said:


> I can't stand that. It's annoying and hypocritical. Although I'm natural, I know there is such a thing as healthy relaxed long hair. Like everything else in life, it has to be done right and used right. If they only knew what the things they were eating are doing to their bodies.



Can't like this enough. Gotta love it when someone is screaming about the dangers of relaxers (which should never touch your skin anyway) while going through the fast food drive through or eating "southern comfort" food


----------



## tequilad28

Hattaché has  it down with sending  your  products  on time. I ordered  my conditioners on friday...BAM in my mailbox today why can't  all vendors be like that?


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm thinking about trying black seed oil


----------



## Minty

Tangly tangly tangly hair! Detangling after washing my hair is a pain.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PlainJane said:


> Is it just me or has the thread been kind of quiet



Yes, I have noticed this a little before they made the changes. Usually when I go to the threads and it leaves off where I was, I'm several pages behind.  I come back the following day (hours later) and one or two responses are after mine.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I really don't understand why people use oil before flat ironing their hair. They say it's a heat protectant, but if you think  about oil heating up on a stove, it's the same as putting the flat iron on it. It's literally cooking the oil into your hair. Yeah it might look fine for now,  but doing that all the time can't be healthy and the damage will reveal it self.  I really feel that the only thing you should be using is a heat protectant whether the spray or serum before flat ironing. After  flat ironing you can add a little moisturizer and some oil. Maybe it's just me....


----------



## Lilmama1011

I am so glad it doesn't erase what you just wrote if you make a mistake and go back because I just wrote a of this and screamed because I thought I lost it lol ^^^


----------



## CodeRed

Lilmama1011 said:


> I really don't understand why people use oil before flat ironing their hair. They say it's a heat protectant, but if you think  about oil heating up on a stove, it's the same as putting the flat iron on it. It's literally cooking the oil into your hair. Yeah it might look fine for now,  but doing that all the time can't be healthy and the damage will reveal it self.  I really feel that the only thing you should be using is a heat protectant whether the spray or serum before flat ironing. After  flat ironing you can add a little moisturizer and some oil. Maybe it's just me....



I always wondered why people thought this was a good idea... I don't know the science behind it but like you said... the same way you apply heat to oil on the stove looks like the same thing that would happen to hair... I'm not real interested in deep/pan frying my hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just tried the loc method.  I will see if this retains moisture better.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well with the loc method my hair looks stringy.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was going to two strand twist my hair but I have so much new growth it doesn't look right.  Even SO tried to prove he could do it and he agreed. It's  also not that serious to be braiding so tight to get it to look right and my hair popping off at the line of demarcation.  It's just some things I can't do because I have a coarser texture. I felt that way before and it's getting proving to me all the time. I think SO might be in denial but I'm not trying all these things to prove him wrong.  I try one section and if it doesn't cooperate, I move on to something I know will work.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think the next stretch after 4  to 6 weeks I might just start flat ironing.  I'm so scared though. Then I will have to start washing every two weeks from there if I choose to straighten.  I wanna say I would straighten every two weeks, but I'm scared to do maybe once a month. Idk....


----------



## Lilmama1011

I ended up doing a southern tease bun or my version of it.  It's funny because SO tried to do it and couldn't and I'm like I don't have time for this playing in my hair mess and coming my hair at 10 weeks post relaxer.  I can only comb my hair with minimum breakage.  Then I go to do it and I'm struggling to do it. So I kept adding some leave in because I'm self conscience of my hair getting a little dryer or so I felt that way and finally got it and slapped that scarf on.


----------



## CodeRed

Lilmama1011 said:


> I'm thinking about trying black seed oil



Right there with you! Gonna buy it as soon as my mustard seed oil runs out and observe which one gives me the most growth.


----------



## naija24

haven't been around here in ages. the new forum design is confusing as hell. i dont' like it at all.

i have about 2 inches of natural hair. yay!! one more good inch and i'm going straight haired natural. can't wait.


----------



## Evolving78

naija24 said:


> haven't been around here in ages. the new forum design is confusing as hell. i dont' like it at all.
> 
> i have about 2 inches of natural hair. yay!! one more good inch and i'm going straight haired natural. can't wait.


It's crazy that I'm in the TWA club now! I haven't been this short in 5 years! Now I'm back to being natural. It feels so free right now. I decided that instead of focusing on growing my hair out, I'm going to enjoy my new style in stages! I will let it grow, but maintain the cut until I'm ready to move on to something else. Once I reach 5 inches, I wil be going for color. I want to lighten the front of my hair. I have a faded Mohawk right now. I am going to let the hair on the sides grow in a little, but keep it tapered.


----------



## Evolving78

I washed my hair this morning. I used SE shampoo cream, DC, and leave in conditioner. I also used some curling cream from somebody else. I used curls pomade on and brushed my sides down. Everything took a total of 20 mins.  Still gotta get some Oyin hair dew!  I decided to just use a moisturize for my coils instead of a more defined look with ecostyler gel. I will use SM hold and shine spray if needed for some extra moisture.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

shortdub78 said:


> It's crazy that I'm in the TWA club now! I haven't been this short in 5 years! Now I'm back to being natural. It feels so free right now. I decided that instead of focusing on growing my hair out, I'm going to enjoy my new style in stages! I will let it grow, but maintain the cut until I'm ready to move on to something else.



I like your thinking! I transitioned for 25 months so I never had a TWA, but I was focused on length I never enjoyed when my hair was SL-APL stretched. 

When I've been doing my hair for hours I look back fondly on those times


----------



## naija24

shortdub78 said:


> It's crazy that I'm in the TWA club now! I haven't been this short in 5 years! Now I'm back to being natural. It feels so free right now. I decided that instead of focusing on growing my hair out, I'm going to enjoy my new style in stages! I will let it grow, but maintain the cut until I'm ready to move on to something else. Once I reach 5 inches, I wil be going for color. I want to lighten the front of my hair. I have a faded Mohawk right now. I am going to let the hair on the sides grow in a little, but keep it tapered.



Yay us! I remember we both wanted to go natural so bad!! It's legit so freeing! I did a nice blonde color on my hair for something different and I've gotten a lot of compliments. I wish I can straighten it but I'd need a bit more length for that. I wish I didn't do tapered because the back is growing much slower than the front and it's driving me INSANE!! LOL.

How long is your hair now? I've been natural for about 3 months roughly, but my last relaxer was 12/16/14. I think I'm ear length. It's hard to tell because my shinkage is ridiculous. Even when I stretch it, I can see its' still curly.


----------



## Evolving78

naija24 said:


> Yay us! I remember we both wanted to go natural so bad!! It's legit so freeing! I did a nice blonde color on my hair for something different and I've gotten a lot of compliments. I wish I can straighten it but I'd need a bit more length for that. I wish I didn't do tapered because the back is growing much slower than the front and it's driving me INSANE!! LOL.
> 
> How long is your hair now? I've been natural for about 3 months roughly, but my last relaxer was 12/16/14. I think I'm ear length. It's hard to tell because my shinkage is ridiculous. Even when I stretch it, I can see its' still curly.


I was 3 months relaxer post, so I had 3-4 inches of new growth. I cut it down to 2 inches now. It's in a Mohawk, so the sides/back are faded. So I will be at 5 inches by or before the end of the year.


----------



## naija24

shortdub78 said:


> I was 3 months relaxer post, so I had 3-4 inches of new growth. I cut it down to 2 inches now. It's in a Mohawk, so the sides/back are faded. So I will be at 5 inches by or before the end of the year.



Your hair grows an inch a month?

Also, i'm confused. I just saw a thread you started 3 pages back about needing a transition buddy? is the forum still wonky?


----------



## Evolving78

naija24 said:


> Your hair grows an inch a month?
> 
> Also, i'm confused. I just saw a thread you started 3 pages back about needing a transition buddy? is the forum still wonky?


No I just cut my hair this past Weekend. I was in the process of transitioning and I had an ugly mishap with a cowashing conditioner I was trying out. 
No my hair doesn't grow an inch 1/4-1/2 an inch. My last relaxer didn't take at all, so from the last relaxer to the new growth, that's what I was left with.


----------



## ClassyJSP

trying to use up majority of my stash before I move guess i'll be on a no buy until after I purchase my condo.


----------



## whosthatgurl

I just realized how scared I am to release my natural hair.. I've been depending on weaves and straight hair for the longest smh.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Hmm, I kinda want to do a henna treatment. I don't love the reddish color but henna gives my hair so much definition.


----------



## nothidden

Ever think of low porosity as a defense mechanism?  It's like you aren't giving your hair the moisture it needs so it holds on, for dear life, to the little bit it has.


----------



## mzpurp

I've got so many compliments on my hair in this flexi rod set.  I may just have to redo this style next week!


----------



## MACGlossChick

Today I watched a black man on instagram relax and color his beard. He was also wearing a man weave with a very obviously fake hairline. I need to get off the internet.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

BostonMaria said:


> Giiiiirl where have you been? It was updated about 2 weeks ago I think.


I have been MIA for a while!!!  So when I logged in I had a fit! lol  All my likes were gone and I looked like a loser!  But it appears the likes came back, not that I remember how many likes I had lol.  Still trying to settle into the site again.  You guys just dont understand how much I dont like change with certain things lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

MACGlossChick said:


> Today I watched a black man on instagram relax and color his beard. He was also wearing a man weave with a very obviously fake hairline. I need to get off the internet.



Yup, I would have logged off after that as well


----------



## BostonMaria

MACGlossChick said:


> Today I watched a black man on instagram relax and color his beard. He was also wearing a man weave with a very obviously fake hairline. I need to get off the internet.



Link please! LOL


----------



## BostonMaria

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Yup, I would have logged off after that as well



Mo Mo how long is your hair now? Last time I chatted with you I think you took a machete to your hair LOL


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

BostonMaria said:


> Mo Mo how long is your hair now? Last time I chatted with you I think you took a machete to your hair LOL



I did indeed back in Aug.  Cut all of my progress plus some off.  I blame Beyonce.  I havent done a length check but when I washed my hair yesterday a may have been hovering around APL.  Maybe not full APL but in the area.


----------



## PlainJane

I just threw away 4 hair products from my stash.
That felt TOO good lol


----------



## MACGlossChick

BostonMaria said:


> Link please! LOL


Ok, so I'm gonna post this, and then I'm really done. I'm on my phone right now, and posting the pics isn't working for me.

I started out innocently looking at the instagram explore page, where I found a pic by Reco Chappelle. So I go to his page, and I'm looking at pics and I see he's got hair. And I'm like, oh that's a nice look for him. And then I see a video of him washing his hair, https://instagram.com/p/1eqq0gw_xM/ and he's talking bout glue and stuff.

So of course I go to that guy's page, and I'm scrolling and I see a pic of Reco in a wig base with a kinky curly bang. https://instagram.com/p/0ORmU4CLeA/ I just about died, but I was still curious, so I kept scrolling. 

Apparently, this guy michaelwrayii is not only a wearer, but he installs these man weaves. If you keep scrolling, you'll see pics of his thinning hair.

But the cherry on top of the cake was this https://instagram.com/p/zqSg3iCLcr/ Why would you relax your beard? I mean I know they can be coarse and scratchy, but why?

Let me see if I can sneak some relaxer onto my boo thang's beard...


----------



## meka72

My not so great experience with HQS has me rethinking my PJism.  Maybe I should just stick  with the staples that I've identified thus far and sell whatever is left? Oh yeah, the chest of hair products in the fridge has cracked the shelf that it sits on so that might have something to do with it. lol.


----------



## lux10023

i really...realllly need to wash my hair....
being lazy and busyyyyyyyy...deep sigh...my hair is looking at me like really


----------



## KimPossibli

I want to put in these braids in 2 weeks...


----------



## Nightingale

Im going to try some box braids (no extensions) on my transitioning hair. The texturized ends aren't too thin, so it may work.


----------



## ImanAdero

I need to figure out this shedding thing... Maybe I'll go back to taking hair vitamins/biotin...

That means I need to up my water game again though.


----------



## PJaye

I wonder if a henna gloss will address these gray hairs that are setting up camp along my hair line.


----------



## ClassyJSP

@PJaye are you relaxed? my hair took the color well after I did a henna gloss twice.


----------



## MsCarmenP

I know this may sound dumb, but how do you know if your scalp is dry (meaning in general, not just dry for the moment)? If I have dry skin naturally, does that mean my scalp is likely dry too?


----------



## Beany

My maternity leave ends in a few weeks. I might put some mini twists in before I (reluctantly) go back to work.


----------



## whiteoleander91

if you liked it, then you shoulda put a scarf on it


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I'm trying to resist the urge to do the mostest with my hair. My working regimen has been wash deep condition and retwist once every 3 weeks, and Co wash ad hoc.  Thats worked pretty well for the last 4 months. I can see a marked difference in thickness and strength just due to less manipulation and better products. I think my mum's right. I like to play in my hair too much. This weekend I'm doing nothing with my hair.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Henna is mixed and waiting to be applied!

So why do I suddenly feel guilty about coloring my roots (about 6 inches of my natural color)? I blame that Marie Kondo book: it has me thanking things for their service 

I love everything about henna but the color when in the sun! Even Cassia colors my hair. Sigh!


----------



## CodeRed

lux10023 said:


> i really...realllly need to wash my hair....
> being lazy and busyyyyyyyy...deep sigh...my hair is looking at me like really



Sometimes it's just like that... I'll be at home in my pjs and as simple as it is, I don't even feel like co-washing my hair. It's very few and far between but you just get so worn out sometimes that taking a simple shower/co-wash seems like it's going to end you life


----------



## ClassyJSP

I hate when people ask me why do I wear wigs all the time. Very annoying question and no I'm not bald. I am however lazy and style challenged so it's a win/win for me...


----------



## overtherainbow

My hair was soo tangled this week


----------



## Prettymetty

I just bought a bottle of Creme of Nature detangling shampoo extra body formula (blue and white bottle). It was the last one. I only paid $3 at the bss. 

I originally went in for the argan oil poo, but I am thrilled to have the old formula!


----------



## Prettymetty

ClassyJSP said:


> I hate when people ask me why do I wear wigs all the time. Very annoying question and no I'm not bald. I am however lazy and style challenged so it's a win/win for me...


Haha same here. I am style challenged and a freauent gym goer. Wigs allow me to look presentable at all times lol.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Did anybody watch Dr Oz.  SO said he said mineral oil was good for the hair and skin.  We going over skin conditions in class and I heard for some, mineral oil was good.  Even then I was shocked because it blocks and smothers the pores but then I can see it for skin conditions where your sebum is overly active


----------



## ClassyJSP

LORD WHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

did I sit in the nail salon last week and let them talk me into getting my lashes done there. I'm taking them off tonight with coconut oil AND now I don't have no damn lashes! I left some of them on just so my eye lids won't be bald. I can't breathe.I hate them. I don't even know why I did it my boyfriend said I'm gonna mess around and be bald all over if I keep messing with them. On top of that my eyelids hurt now because I been rubbing them with coconut oil for so long.

I'm not even over exaggerating. I'm already babying my edges and my hairline now i'm about to be babying my lashes too. I play too damn much. I just can't deal with myself right now.

sorry for the rant.


----------



## Dayjoy

ClassyJSP said:


> LORD WHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> did I sit in the nail salon last week and let them talk me into getting my lashes done there. I'm taking them off tonight with coconut oil AND now I don't have no damn lashes! I left some of them on just so my eye lids won't be bald. I can't breathe.I hate them. I don't even know why I did it my boyfriend said I'm gonna mess around and be bald all over if I keep messing with them. On top of that my eyelids hurt now because I been rubbing them with coconut oil for so long.
> 
> I'm not even over exaggerating. I'm already babying my edges and my hairline now i'm about to be babying my lashes too. I play too damn much. I just can't deal with myself right now.
> 
> sorry for the rant.


@ClassyJSP


----------



## Dayjoy

Lilmama1011 said:


> Did anybody watch Dr Oz.  SO said he said mineral oil was good for the hair and skin.  We going over skin conditions in class and I heard for some, mineral oil was good.  Even then I was shocked because it blocks and smothers the pores but then I can see it for skin conditions where your sebum is overly active


I have him on my DVR.  I'll make a point to try and watch today's episode.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Wow, so sorry ClassyJSP!

My rant:

Washed that henna out after about 6 hrs. My head hurts from the weight of my hair and I didn't even pile it on my head.

3 rinses later... Still not done. Blah.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Finally I can put a picture.  This isn't me but I will be satisfied with that length


----------



## Lilmama1011

So apparently it was just that picture that could be uploaded because now I can't upload another picture smh. I'm mad because it keeps me from making a lot of threads


----------



## Amarilles

MsCarmenP said:


> I know this may sound dumb, but how do you know if your scalp is dry (meaning in general, not just dry for the moment)? If I have dry skin naturally, does that mean my scalp is likely dry too?


Normally yes, if your skin tends on being dry/oily so will your scalp. The scalp is a continuation of the face.

You can test it though by using an oil blotter on your scalp. This should be done on a clean scalp a day or two after washing, best on naked hair since products can deposit oil on the scalp. Or if that's not ideal, try leaving a section naked and gently pat the blotter directly on the scalp, not the hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hey ladies! Does anyone currently have Sisterlocks or Micro locks? I've really been considering getting some, and I want to know about you guys personal experiences.


----------



## MsCarmenP

Amarilles said:


> Normally yes, if your skin tends on being dry/oily so will your scalp. The scalp is a continuation of the face.
> 
> You can test it though by using an oil blotter on your scalp. This should be done on a clean scalp a day or two after washing, best on naked hair since products can deposit oil on the scalp. Or if that's not ideal, try leaving a section naked and gently pat the blotter directly on the scalp, not the hair.


Thanks Amarilles. I'll try that after my next wash. I'm just confused because to me my scalp feels itchy and flaky (not dandruff) but my stylist tells me to go light on my scalp (no oils or heavy moisturizers) because my hair is fine and easily weighed down.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

So happy I'm getting my hair braided on Monday in time to go see my Warriors play Memphis on Tuesday!!!


----------



## freecurl

Ready to put henna in my hair for the first time. I'm excited but scared too. Hope it makes my hair stronger. I also hope I don't get the henna red color.


----------



## Lymegreen

ready to give up on protective styling.  I can't believe I have about 4 inches or more of thin ends that need to be cut. 

I'm going to trim back to collarbone length.  I can't go shorter than that.


----------



## imaginary

I really need to stop slacking on my hard protein treatments cause my hair feels so lush right now...

Aphogee has been great, but I'm itching to branch out.


----------



## ms.blue

A caucasian asking hair advice for recommendations of flatirons to straighten her biracial daughter and another Caucasian woman gives advice on how to straighten that type of hair... is the look as I'm reading her suggestions.  Kinky/coily hair can be straighten without using high heat blowdryer and the highest setting on a flatiron.  Hopefully she will listen to my advice but unlikely.


----------



## Royalq

I don't know why white women love my hair so much. I have black and dark Auburn havana twists and WW freaking love it. And I went to the gas pump and a bunch of Mexican guys were going crazy for it too.


----------



## whosthatgurl

Getting mixed reactions to my hair. Went to my second job yesterday. No compliments from my team. Except for a couple. Everyone's like, I like your straight hair . And then my other white coworker is like... You can straighten right? Oh well.

I can't wait until my hair gets "bigger". I'm going to pick it out a little more today. I'm struggling with tying it up at night.

Edited to say that everyone is used to it straight. Rarely did I ever wear an "ethnic" style during my transition. I had braids once and the girl who said that she likes it straight almost died.  Lol. I'm not offended though because she's probably the most sheltered person I've ever met in my life lol.


----------



## sgold04

I haven't been moisturizing like I should have under these crochet braids. I've been super lazy. If I remember, I'm going to send my hair in for a Komaza analysis when I take them down, I'm getting better, but I still don't have the moisture/protein balance down.


----------



## ag00

Going to try the baking soda relaxer and see how that goes. I just need something to loosen these kinks up a bit.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Seriously considering getting sisterlocks. The price is just so deterring


----------



## GGsKin

As my hair was stretched with curlformers, I decided to comb and brush it out. I haven't done this for ages. 

I've put in some scarf braids and some flat twists. Tomorrow I'll see if I can fluff to avoid that all too familiar low density scalpy look, whilst maintaining some definition....Otherwise, I really do give up on these things for a while


----------



## YaniraNaturally

@whosthatgurl we both know it really doesn't matter what people think BUT in a way, just as you need time to adjust your hair so does everyone else around you.

I remember when I first mini chopped most people gave me a ton of grief. Like you my hair was always straight, so it was a big shock to everyone. Now three yrs later everyone is on board and when I straighten my hair people actually miss the curly fro.

The first few weeks I spent a lot of time of out the house. I knew I would feel more comfortable with my hair if I went out and interacted with strangers (ex Starbucks barista) or met people who only knew this version of me. It really helped boost my confidence. Even though my mind was already made up. 



ag00 said:


> Going to try the baking soda relaxer and see how that goes. I just need something to loosen these kinks up a bit.



I'm not interested in loosening my hair, but please report back and let us know your results. I'm nosy and have never heard of this. Off to google!


----------



## imaginary

I love my curlformers but I just dont have the patience for the extra small sections the long and wide ones need. I really want the barrel ones but bruh that price


----------



## shasha8685

My hair is currently having a love affair with Oyin products....well my 5 months worth of new growth is.....


----------



## overtherainbow

Styled my hair for the first time in weeks now that I have the bulk of my final papers done. So proud of my style challenged self lol


----------



## whosthatgurl

YaniraNaturally said:


> @whosthatgurl we both know it really doesn't matter what people think BUT in a way, just as you need time to adjust your hair so does everyone else around you.
> 
> I remember when I first mini chopped most people gave me a ton of grief. Like you my hair was always straight, so it was a big shock to everyone. Now three yrs later everyone is on board and when I straighten my hair people actually miss the curly fro.
> 
> The first few weeks I spent a lot of time of out the house. I knew I would feel more comfortable with my hair if I went out and interacted with strangers (ex Starbucks barista) or met people who only knew this version of me. It really helped boost my confidence. Even though my mind was already made up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in loosening my hair, but please report back and let us know your results. I'm nosy and have never heard of this. Off to google!




Thank you! Everyone is making it into such a big deal. it's already hard enough losing my security blanket lol.


----------



## OhTall1

whosthatcurl said:


> Hey ladies! Does anyone currently have Sisterlocks or Micro locks? I've really been considering getting some, and I want to know about you guys personal experiences.


Have you checked out the loc support thread?

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...thread-sisterlocs-dreads-freeform-etc.739187/


----------



## nerdography

I'm so mad right now. My flat iron died and only half of my head is done. And I"m going to look crazy at work because I don't have enough time to go get another flat iron to finish my hair. At least I blew out my hair yesterday. I think some gel and a headband will work until I get home tonight.


----------



## ag00

YaniraNaturally said:


> I'm not interested in loosening my hair, but please report back and let us know your results. I'm nosy and have never heard of this. Off to google!



Yeah I definitely will!


----------



## nothidden

ag00 said:


> Going to try the baking soda relaxer and see how that goes. I just need something to loosen these kinks up a bit.


Have you looked into coconut milk/cream relaxer?  I've never done it, but it may be less harsh than BS.


----------



## ag00

nothidden said:


> Have you looked into coconut milk/cream relaxer?  I've never done it, but it may be less harsh than BS.



Yes and I tried that mess thrice times with NO success! I left it in for HOURS and nothing. And it's so doggone messy! Even with a towel, it got all over my carpet and counters. That is the last time I ever put food in my hair. The only thing that did happen was that stupid lime ended up lifting my hair color a level which made me super pissed! I had all types of frizz!


----------



## nothidden

ag00 said:


> Yes and I tried that mess thrice times with NO success! I left it in for HOURS and nothing. And it's so doggone messy! Even with a towel, it got all over my carpet and counters. That is the last time I ever put food in my hair. The only thing that did happen was that stupid lime ended up lifting my hair color a level which made me super pissed! I had all types of frizz!


Well at least you know it doesn't work for you.  Good luck w/that BS.  I won't be using it on my hair again.


ag00 said:


> Yes and I tried that mess thrice times with NO success! I left it in for HOURS and nothing. And it's so doggone messy! Even with a towel, it got all over my carpet and counters. That is the last time I ever put food in my hair. The only thing that did happen was that stupid lime ended up lifting my hair color a level which made me super pissed! I had all types of frizz!


----------



## ClassyJSP

Ya'll washing my hair in braids has been THEE best thing I've done in awhile. My wash day is so quick now I'm literally done with my hair in 20 minutes.


----------



## GGsKin

I've used baking soda in a conditioner + water solution, and in modified Cherry Lola treatments. I wouldn't say that it relaxed my curls. It's more like it allowed my hair to be open to more moisture, making my coils/curls more pronounced. More defined.


----------



## lux10023

so true..i washed it..protein treatment...washed out the protein..slapped some dc on went to go play tennis  ( in the hot sun, i guess you can call that dc with heat lol) came back and washed out the dc talk about multitasking lmaoooo 




CodeRed said:


> Sometimes it's just like that... I'll be at home in my pjs and as simple as it is, I don't even feel like co-washing my hair. It's very few and far between but you just get so worn out sometimes that taking a simple shower/co-wash seems like it's going to end you life


----------



## naija24

sigh. i want a pixie cut so badddddd omg. it's my favorite look. Feminine, classic, beautiful. 

My hair is the same every single day. And to even achieve this look on my hair would take the heat of a thousand suns.


----------



## naija24

Can I use an electric hot comb on 1.5-2 inch hair by myself? Does anyone know any tutorials?


----------



## CodeRed

I need to ask the lady at the salon what protein treatment she put in my hair after my relaxer. She painted it on with a brush and it was a 2 part system... not one hair, broken or otherwise, has come out of my head yet and I've done a triple shampoo and deep conditioned 3 times so far. Crazy.


----------



## InBloom

I'm so antsy.  Length can't come soon enough.  I don't have breakage, and I know my hair is growing.....is neck length gonna last forever?  Or is my neck just long as hell?

LOL


----------



## Dayjoy

CodeRed said:


> I need to ask the lady at the salon what protein treatment she put in my hair after my relaxer. She painted it on with a brush and it was a 2 part system... not one hair, broken or otherwise, has come out of my head yet and I've done a triple shampoo and deep conditioned 3 times so far. Crazy.


PLEASE tell us when you find out!


----------



## CodeRed

Dayjoy said:


> PLEASE tell us when you find out!



Will do. I spoke too soon though... I had like 10 hairs come out when I combed/blow dried


----------



## ag00

I blow dried my hair completely soaked with water and product and untangled just like I saw Anthony Dickey do it and I have never had my hair so smooth and straight and soft like this. I literally had NO snagged hairs. Not even one. Amazed.


----------



## mz.rae

I think I am going to go back old school with my hair and start back using grease. A few weeks ago my hair was the softest when I just applied grease to it and twisted it back up. I will still be using leave ins, but I feel like my main moisturizer will just be grease my natural hair just doesn't seem to do well with watery, liquid moisturizers. And frankly I feel like my natural hair from back in the day when I didn't really do anything to it except go to the salon once a month is a lot stronger than my hair now that I am doing all this stuff to it. It's so weird....


----------



## ClassyJSP

Not weird at all. Since I started going to the salon for a simple wash and blow dry and then braiding my hair up right after my hair has been improving. I wash it and air dry it in braids so I don't manipulate it often. and apply green magic to my scalp. 

sometimes I think we do too much and that's why our hair isn't responding well.


----------



## naija24

ladies, at what length can i start a biweekly straightening regimen? I'm thinking ear length or neck length.


----------



## yaya24

All these "grease" posts lately--  @ag00

Well I went on a scavenger hunt to Target, Walgreens and FINALLY found some old school Blue magic grease at CVS (Walmart was way out of the way).

I have avoided sealing with oils because my hair just ends up a shiny, crunchy mess..

With the hair grease, all is good. I used a small amount on my flat twists last night to seal in my cream and I have the BEST soft & fluffy flat twistout today.

I'm going back to the basics.
My natural hair is unorthodox lol. I like weekly tension blowdries and apparently grease.

Yup.
Peace Love and Hair grease .


----------



## ag00

yaya24 said:


> All these "grease" posts lately--  @ag00



Lol! I been trying to tell folks it's the business.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Check My Length Check OUT On Tumblr

https://www.tumblr.com/blog/goldenstrandz


----------



## ClassyJSP

I love when the weather gets nice I can airdry within an hour.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't know what it is about coconut oil, but my scalp was itching a lot this morning.  I could not sleep and the crazy thing is it only happens when the scarf is on.  When I take it off, it stops itching.  Hopefully my hair doesn't tangle up like when it was wet and it dreaded a while ago. That's what kept me from using it because I assume it was behaving like a protein.  But I'm using it for the inversion because it's in a plastic applicator bottle and my grapeseed oil is in a glass bottle


----------



## Lilmama1011

Is there a inversion thread?  I can't find it


----------



## HappyAtLast

ag00 said:


> I blow dried my hair completely soaked with water and product and untangled just like I saw Anthony Dickey do it and I have never had my hair so smooth and straight and soft like this. I literally had NO snagged hairs. Not even one. Amazed.


Is there a video I can see? Thanks


----------



## CluelessJL

I'm soo excited - only a few days ago I was saying how difficult it is to get lots of the products/tools etc. mentioned on here in my little UK town without ordering online and paying a ton of postage (or risking funky international charges ). I was in town during my lunch hour today and a new, HUGE shop of hair supplies has opened! I only had time for a quick look but saw brands like Mixed Chicks, Mizani, Shea Moisture, Aphogee...!



So much for curbing my budding PJism


----------



## CodeRed

CluelessJL said:


> I'm soo excited - only a few days ago I was saying how difficult it is to get lots of the products/tools etc. mentioned on here in my little UK town without ordering online and paying a ton of postage (or risking funky international charges ). I was in town during my lunch hour today and a new, HUGE shop of hair supplies has opened! I only had time for a quick look but saw brands like Mixed Chicks, Mizani, Shea Moisture, Aphogee...!
> 
> 
> 
> So much for curbing my budding PJism



This is happening to me too... There is a huge beauty supply store opening up almost right next to my house... like less than a New York block away. That means even if I try to talk myself out of wasting gas to find products I could walk and be at the bss, Rite Aid and CVS in 5 minutes.

Dang, dang, dang


----------



## ms.blue

To get the nagging feeling of relaxing my hair and getting a short haircut, I decided to get a short wig.  Hopefully this wig will quench my thirsty self lol.


----------



## fatimablush

so i had the clippers in my hand ...as i trimmed the sides down with the big clippers..you know trying to shape my hair in the direction i want it to grow... and the stupid mailman knocks on the door hard and i messed up the side of my hair...yes i know it is funny now...but it wasn't then. now i have a space the size of an inch on my side. when i opened the door..i gave the mail man the look of death..the true death glare.  then to make matters worse, i have a huge mosquito bite on the back of my neck. it was huge.. i 'm pissed. i guess i will wear a head wrap for a couple of days. i did the one with the bun today. my favorite. i just threw on some hoop earrings, did my brows and through on some lipgloss and called it day. i have an eye doctor appointment tomorrow so this will be tricky..then again it won't since i have to have my head covered when i do my makeup..i will also take a trip to to the fabric store for material or stalk Etsy.com for scarves. i also have a visit with my doctor on Fri..so i will just do the same. i guess i will just continue to do my rituals at nite on the week end...when i can't be disturbed. lol

i will  just finish up on the week end. i don't know why i thought i could do this on a week day. i still have those little spots on my head where hair won't grow..one spot filled in though..yayyyy!


----------



## ag00

HappyAtLast said:


> Is there a video I can see? Thanks



Yes! I made a thread about it just a few months ago. Taren Guy went to his salon to teach viewers how to avoid heat damage. And he blow dried and curled a 4c chick in less then 20 min from hair completely soaked in water and conditioner. Watch part 1 and 2 because he explains how and why he does it and it's SO informative!


----------



## HappyAtLast

Cool thanks! I must have missed it.
[/QUOTE]


ag00 said:


> Yes! I made a thread about it just a few months ago. Taren Guy went to his salon to teach viewers how to avoid heat damage. And he blow dried and curled a 4c chick in less then 20 min from hair completely soaked in water and conditioner. Watch part 1 and 2 because he explains how and why he does it and it's SO informative!


----------



## HappyAtLast

@ag00 ok, so I just watched parts 1 & 2 and WOW! What an eye opener! He dropped so many a-ha moment nuggets. Especially about blow drying the hair on the opposite end of the spectrum. (I said before that these ladies who stretch their hair to dry overnight and then blow dry DRY hair the next day never made sense!)

Im going to try it his way...and watch all the rest of his videos!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just picked up some roller clamps so I to use those metal clips anymore. I'm tired of pulling out occasional pieces of hair because they are so small and having to put one on either side and struggling to find room. Even with the longer ones you will still pull  the hair occasionally braid you have to squeeze close to the root.  I ran home to try one out and it clamped good. I know it will be better on wet hair.  I got two twelve packs and hopefully that's all I need because I got the last ones. I'm surprised it works


----------



## krissyhair

Softsheen-Carson is giving away free samples of their Dark & Lovely L.O.C system. That means free samples of 3 of their products: liquid leave-in, oil serum, and curling cream. Check their website.


----------



## GoingBack

krissyhair said:


> Softsheen-Carson is giving away free samples of their Dark & Lovely L.O.C system. That means free samples of 3 of their products: liquid leave-in, oil serum, and curling cream. Check their website.


is there a link to this?


----------



## krissyhair

GoingBack said:


> is there a link to this?


It's featured pretty prominently on their website.


----------



## ClassyJSP

krissyhair said:


> *Softsheen-Carson is giving away free samples of their Dark & Lovely L.O.C system*. That means free samples of 3 of their products: liquid leave-in, oil serum, and curling cream. Check their website.



someone is doing their research. Sounds promising


----------



## ClassyJSP

I just realized I haven't had a relaxer so far this year. I think I'll keep stretching until around June and then relax that way i'll stick to my 2 relaxers a year. Also excited for my appointment Saturday can't wait to see how my hair is doing with my new wash day routine. I think I may add in a protein treatment.


----------



## GoingBack

krissyhair said:


> It's featured pretty prominently on their website.


unless I'm on the wrong site, it actually isn't. but nevermind.


----------



## CodeRed

GoingBack said:


> unless I'm on the wrong site, it actually isn't. but nevermind.



http://www.softsheen-carson.com/dark-and-lovely

I think you might have been going to the main site. It's on their Dark and Lovely site.


----------



## alex114

Lilmama1011 said:


> I don't know what it is about coconut oil, but my scalp was itching a lot this morning.  I could not sleep and the crazy thing is it only happens when the scarf is on.  When I take it off, it stops itching.  Hopefully my hair doesn't tangle up like when it was wet and it dreaded a while ago. That's what kept me from using it because I assume it was behaving like a protein.  But I'm using it for the inversion because it's in a plastic applicator bottle and my grapeseed oil is in a glass bottle


Omg @Lilmama1011 the same thing happened to me when o was transitioning. That was how I found out that I'm also protein sensitive -.- My scalp was on fire whenever I applied coconut oil and tried to go to bed. When there was air on my scalp it was better but I couldn't sleep (since I needed to sleep with a scarf). But I found out that vatika oil doesn't make my scalp itchy like regular coconut oil and its more nourishing for me as well.


----------



## alex114

Lol I've had finals to study for over the weekend and then finals and papers all week this week. So while I was studying on Wednesday i deep conditioned my box braids with heat for an hour. Here comes the crazy part. I have a free day today, so I headed to LHCF first thing, and I just saw a grease thread, went and ransacked my room and greased my scalp with Sulfur 8
Lmfaoooo
Then I saw a thread talking about Shea Moisture and went and got my Manila honey and whipped Shea Butter out for another DC session!!!! 2 in 2 days!!!! Some one help I'm a DC junkie


----------



## Lilmama1011

alex114 said:


> Omg @Lilmama1011 the same thing happened to me when o was transitioning. That was how I found out that I'm also protein sensitive -.- My scalp was on fire whenever I applied coconut oil and tried to go to bed. When there was air on my scalp it was better but I couldn't sleep (since I needed to sleep with a scarf). But I found out that vatika oil doesn't make my scalp itchy like regular coconut oil and its more nourishing for me as well.


I really hope my hair doesn't dread up when water hits it this weekend.  Am I'm still using it for the inversion.  3rd day (reminder for myself


----------



## alex114

Lilmama1011 said:


> I really hope my hair doesn't dread up when water hits it this weekend.  Am I'm still using it for the inversion.  3rd day (reminder for myself


Good luck! @Lilmama1011 
Also what is your experience so far with inversion? It's an interesting concept, and I often practice head and handstands for pole dancing but does it work? I'm curious lol, but I don't wanna be one of those random posters busting into a challenge


----------



## CodeRed

Lilmama1011 said:


> I really hope my hair doesn't dread up when water hits it this weekend.  Am I'm still using it for the inversion.  3rd day (reminder for myself



My hair does that with coconut oil. It coconut oil also breaks it off/makes it shed and makes it hard/greasy. Did it to my natural hair and relaxed hair. I hope it doesn't do that to yours. I'm going through a setback from using it late last year and I'm just now seeing the full effects in the past few months


----------



## Lilmama1011

alex114 said:


> Good luck! @Lilmama1011
> Also what is your experience so far with inversion? It's an interesting concept, and I often practice head and handstands for pole dancing but does it work? I'm curious lol, but I don't wanna be one of those random posters busting into a challenge


This is my fourth time doing this. The other three times didn't work.  The first time I was lazy and just hung off the side of the bed without using oil. The second time I used oil with out heating the oil up and was told maybe that's why it didn't work.  The third time I hung off the end of bed and put warm oil on my scalp while massaging and nothing.  None of these helped.  This time I'm standing up with the top of my head pointed to the floor with warm oil. We will see how this goes....


----------



## Lilmama1011

CodeRed said:


> My hair does that with coconut oil. It coconut oil also breaks it off/makes it shed and makes it hard/greasy. Did it to my natural hair and relaxed hair. I hope it doesn't do that to yours. I'm going through a setback from using it late last year and I'm just now seeing the full effects in the past few months


I might wash in braids to be safe


----------



## naija24

My appointment for a silkening press has been booked. I am so over shrinkage right now. Even when I pick out my TWA it still has about 50-70% shrinkage. 

Also, thinking about length gets me anxiety. Like something serious. I thought it would go away after some time away from LHCF or after big chopping but it's still there even without the added pressure of my ex. Which is weird, because I dont' even like long hair on me. My ultimate goal has always been CBL. I wish I wouldnt' stress so much.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Just so excited that I'm closer to Hip Length than I thought. Just need 2.5-3 more inches to reach it!!


----------



## sweetpea7

naija24 said:


> My appointment for a silkening press has been booked. I am so over shrinkage right now. Even when I pick out my TWA it still has about 50-70% shrinkage.
> 
> Also, thinking about length gets me anxiety. Like something serious. I thought it would go away after some time away from LHCF or after big chopping but it's still there even without the added pressure of my ex. Which is weird, because I dont' even like long hair on me. My ultimate goal has always been CBL. I wish I wouldnt' stress so much.



It seems like its been so long since you bc'd. How long is your hair now?


----------



## Guinan

I can't find my old shirt that I used to track my hair growth 

I'll keep looking though


----------



## ClassyJSP

Itching to try some new products on my hair but what I've been using so far is defiantly working.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just hennaed and, shampooed, and deep conditioned SO hair.  I had a pack of henna and they don't take returns so.....


----------



## Lilmama1011

4 inversion was done today


----------



## naija24

sweetpea7 said:


> It seems like its been so long since you bc'd. How long is your hair now?



I have no idea. I'm about 5 months post relaxer and 3.5 months post BC.  I want to say maybe 2 inches or so? When I feel into my curls I almost feel like they are VERY TIGHT 3c curls. Because I can literally unravel them like a coil. So I have no idea how much shrinkage I actually have.


----------



## naija24

I wonder how long my hair will be in 3 years if I never get haircuts or big chops between now and then.....I'm sure if I didn't get all those unnecessary trims and things in the last two years, I'd have APL hair. It's just 8 inches in the back for me.


----------



## PlainJane

I went to Whole Foods today and almost gave in to everything on those shelves. It's so easy to get caught up in the "all natural/no harmful ingredients etc" hype. I would like to eventually switch to all products like that though.


----------



## Lilmama1011

People in school don't get that fact that no one is touching my hair. There is to many people who are dying the crap out of their hair and getting cuts they did not want and it's a whole bunch of damaged heads walking around.  A lot of them had mid back length and now shorter than mine and I have heard them say because their hair is breaking. We were having a personal day and a girl asked to do it because she wants to do "ethnic hair" because she is tired of working on just straight silky hair. First off you will not be experimenting on my hair. My hair is progressing and healthy.  What do I look like?!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I completed 5 th inversion today


----------



## Lilmama1011

For me to be oiling my scalp for the inversion everyday,  my hair is still  thick when I put it in a ponytail and that's surprising. I put two globs every day too!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I might just straighten my hair once when I graduate from the two girls that I trust that are black. My problem is why do you want to play in my hair(other races)? Request a client that has textured hair, that's all. Every time when someone black walks in,  they always passing it off to a black girl because they can't do our hair. Then they walk away and don't stand there to learn. Like what will you do when a black person or anyone walk in with a afro,  turn them away? I told them I don't use heat and she said, well we can straighten your hair or curl it! Are you deaf?


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Earlier this week (after rinsing my hair 4-5x post henna) I washed my hair with bare hands.

Big mistake. My nails look like I have jaundice


----------



## Lilmama1011

YaniraNaturally said:


> Earlier this week (after rinsing my hair 4-5x post henna) I washed my hair with bare hands.
> 
> Big mistake. My nails look like I have jaundice


I think I'm done with henna. My hair tangled up and I had splits after. I always trim/dust and use my split ender after relaxing. And a couple of weeks later I hennaed and look down and saw surprisingly several splits.  I started searching and destroying and used my split ender again.  But I used a lemon and someone stated on here that could be the problem but I was using it to release the dye, but I heard that it slows the dye release on here from the same person. Idk what I will do


----------



## Royalq

Hey ladies!! 
So finally after a year if braids I'll be taking them out next week. I have a set of products I want to use but not sure of the order I should use them. 
Roux porosity control shampoo
Joico moisture balm
Garlic conditioner
2 minute reconstructor 

I'm not sure where to place these products. I heard people use Roux at the beginning and/or at the end. I need the garlic to curb my shedding. Any thoughts?


----------



## veesweets

I'm moving again in a little less than 2 months. Soo today I'm going through my stash and creating two boxes: one with the products I'm taking with me and one with the products I need to use up between now and then.


----------



## CodeRed

Dayjoy said:


> PLEASE tell us when you find out!



@Dayjoy

So I'd been meaning to stop by there and ask them but instead I called (I didn't identify myself as a customer, just cold called) and they wouldn't tell me the brand name. Just that it was a protein conditioner  I remember a thread around here saying that Dominicans mix ingredients in their products at the salon that have your hair looking fantastic but won't tell you what they are... now I believe it. I literally asked the girl several times to make sure she understood what I was asking and she said "It's called protein conditioner". She was nice about it but I thought it was funny  Maybe when I go back up there and they realize I'm a customer they'll show me the box or at least tell me what the brand is.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I was crossing the street this afternoon and I swear this car comes out of nowhere and stops in the middle of the crosswalk. The lady proceeds to roll down her window to ask me how did I get my hair to curl like that?

I was so bewildered that I mumbled out some random company and kept walking...SMH


----------



## julzinha

I am the epitome of a cheap product junkie. I love to buy for cheap products with quality ingredients.


----------



## Bibliophile

Conversation with 2 ladies on elevator yesterday:

Lady 1: What's that style called?
Me: It's a twistout
Lady 2: It's lovely! Lady 1, JaneDoe wants to have that done.
Me: Thank you Ma'am but you don't have to go to a salon for it.
Lady 1: Really... How?
Me: gives brief instructions

Elevator stops at their floor.
Lady 1: So is that X Brand Marley Hair or FingerComber? Did you buy it here in town?
Me: (surprised tone) It's my own hair, Ma'am.
Pregnant pause...Both ladies exit.

I realized our conversation had a different context to those ladies...How awkward.


----------



## Dayjoy

OMGoodness!!!  The last three stories told here (elevator story, car in the street story, Dominican salon protein con story) are TOO CRAZY!!!


----------



## Bibliophile

@Dayjoy I and others I know with Type 4 hair in my area had plenty of odd (sometimes scary) hair-related scenarios occur. It seems Type 4 hair stirs up a visceral reaction in some people. Hmph, “the least desired hair type" my !

@CodeRed The Dominican salons don't play. They take “Beauty Secrets" seriously. My mom is a long-term client of one in Bklyn. They turn the products towards the wall or remove the labels. Fortunately she's fluent in Spanish.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Lilmama1011 said:


> I think I'm done with henna. My hair tangled up and I had splits after. I always trim/dust and use my split ender after relaxing. And a couple of weeks later I hennaed and look down and saw surprisingly several splits.  I started searching and destroying and used my split ender again.  But I used a lemon and someone stated on here that could be the problem but I was using it to release the dye, but I heard that it slows the dye release on here from the same person. Idk what I will do



Lemon is no good in henna IMO. Henna is already drying...to add an additional drying ingredient is just too much. The dye will release on its own or if you add heat (although the heat isn't going to cause it to release immediately). I always mix my henna the night/morning and then use it later. 

I cover my henna with Saran Wrap and put it on the radiator to heat up.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I just did a length check and my "bang" is WAIST LENGTH!

Allow me to have a moment. 8 years ago pre HHJ I got sideswept bangs cut at the salon and I never had to cut them again because my hair kept breaking  5 years ago I started my HHJ and now my bangs are WL!


View media item 128248


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just did my 6th inversion and separated into my 4 sections for washing later on today which was pointless because I have to invert before washing and  I have to take these 4 sections out so it will be all scrambled with the massaging that you have to do. Smh


----------



## Lilmama1011

I seriously feel that even though I have freshly relaxed and I have put two hand fulls of coconut oil for 6 days for inversion,  my hair is still rather thick.  It feels that way even when  I go to detangle my hair daily. But I'm not complaining though.  It's thick straight and I love it


----------



## faithVA

YaniraNaturally said:


> I just did a length check and my "bang" is WAIST LENGTH!
> 
> Allow me to have a moment. 8 years ago pre HHJ I got sideswept bangs cut at the salon and I never had to cut them again because my hair kept breaking  5 years ago I started my HHJ and now my bangs are WL!
> 
> 
> View media item 128248


Your hair is so pretty that you should have an entire thread. Don't just hide your hair in here.


----------



## spacetygrss

What started out as a pony-tail rollerset ended up as a at-home Dominican blow-out and an end-trimming.  I swear that I can't straighten my natural hair without messing with my ends. That said, they needed it.  I'm slowly getting rid of the old damage.


----------



## shasha8685

I've been delaying relaxing because I'm loving how my new growth feels. Lately, I've been using Oyin Juices and Berries and Oyin Hair Dew on my hair after I finish washing my hair. My new growth is LOVING it! I get little spiral curls whenever I apply these two products and I'm just loving the way my hair feels.

Couple that with the fact that I love how my twist outs look with my hair being in the state it is now and the fact I can stretch for months at a time without blinking an eye (last relaxer was in January), transitioning seems really feasible.

All I know is, right now I'm just not feeling the urge to relax......


----------



## Coilystep

shasha8685 said:


> I've been delaying relaxing because I'm loving how my new growth feels. Lately, I've been using Oyin Juices and Berries and Oyin Hair Dew on my hair after I finish washing my hair. My new growth is LOVING it! I get little spiral curls whenever I apply these two products and I'm just loving the way my hair feels.
> 
> Couple that with the fact that I love how my twist outs look with my hair being in the state it is now and the fact I can stretch for months at a time without blinking an eye (last relaxer was in January), transitioning seems really feasible.
> 
> All I know is, right now I'm just not feeling the urge to relax......


Go for it. I don't know if you have any experience with your natural hair as an adult, but I know I didn't. I didn't know what to expect. I was determined to transition (I did it for 17 months) I hated my permed hair during my transition, but loved my new growth. I was hesitant to cut, but when I did, it was a very freeing experience. Transitioning is not for the faint of heart it takes a lot of work, but it's worth it in the end. If you decide to transition check out the transition thread. I lurked in there for months. The ladies over there are very helpful.


----------



## shasha8685

stephanie75miller said:


> Go for it. I don't know if you have any experience with your natural hair as an adult, but I know I didn't. I didn't know what to expect. I was determined to transition (I did it for 17 months) I hated my permed hair during my transition, but loved my new growth. I was hesitant to cut, but when I did, it was a very freeing experience. Transitioning is not for the faint of heart it takes a lot of work, but it's worth it in the end. If you decide to transition check out the transition thread. I lurked in there for months. The ladies over there are very helpful.



I have absolutely no experience with my natural hair as an adult (been relaxing since 12....I'll be 30 in August). I'll definitely check out the transitioning thread since I'm just taking everything day by day at the moment. I will say that I have noticed how stringy my relaxed hair looks in contrast to my new growth...and it gives me the most difficulty on wash day....


----------



## ClassyJSP

I just don't understand how i'm looking at some of these mothers day hair sales and i'm only saving like $3.


----------



## Coilystep

shasha8685 said:


> I have absolutely no experience with my natural hair as an adult (been relaxing since 12....I'll be 30 in August). I'll definitely check out the transitioning thread since I'm just taking everything day by day at the moment. I will say that I have noticed how stringy my relaxed hair looks in contrast to my new growth...and it gives me the most difficulty on wash day....


The thin stringy ends is what I hated. When I was fully relaxed my hair always looked thick but when I started letting it grow out it looked limp and lifeless. When I was relaxed I always thought that natural hair would be so hard to deal with and it is not. My relaxed hair tangled something awful to the point I would wet it myself was very dependent on stylist. Now that I'm natural my hair doesn't tangle.


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair ticks me off to no end. If it's not one thing it's another. I've gotten the bubble-splits under control. Now I'm struggling with "regular" split ends. I don't get it.
I'm going to order a Komaza Hair Analysis. I'm tired of  this.


----------



## Lilmama1011

7 th inversion complete.  When Am I Suppose to see results.  I'm freshly relaxed so I should see a obvious difference


----------



## julzinha

spacetygrss said:


> My hair ticks me off to no end. If it's not one thing it's another. I've gotten the bubble-splits under control. Now I'm struggling with "regular" split ends. I don't get it.
> I'm going to order a Komaza Hair Analysis. I'm tired of  this.


I wish I was better off financially to order. I'm sure Komaza's recommendations will have your hair flourishing.


----------



## spacetygrss

julzinha said:


> I wish I was better off financially to order. I'm sure Komaza's recommendations will have your hair flourishing.



I'm sure that it will. I'm 2.5 months into a 3 month self-imposed Komaza challenge. In that time, the bubble-splits that I was battling have become almost non-existent. However, I've got to get these other splits under control. I'm never going to get past APL if I'm constantly having to trim (yes, I moisturize, seal, DC, protective style, etc religiously).


----------



## sweetpea7

I love how people start wearing their hair curly (straight haired natural) and want to hair type everybody who's wearing a wash n go. I got the typical 3c 4a...tell that to my 4z edges . 

However, i love that my friends are wearing their curls now that it's warm in the mitten


----------



## YaniraNaturally

faithVA said:


> Your hair is so pretty that you should have an entire thread. Don't just hide your hair in here.



Thank you, you are so sweet!

I have actually never started a thread  But I will start going through my pictures and hopefully start one Tuesday.


----------



## SunRai Naturals

Well it's official I've crossed over. No longer natural. I am in the process of relaxing my hair. I did a strand test (but more like a small bang section) and said that if I didn't like it I would just get a nice tapered cut. Well I love it so I went ahead and did one side. I will do the other side tomorrow. I'm excited to start this new hair journey. I want to see if I can get my hair to grow longer or if I'm at my terminal length. I also want to find out if  I can(with the knowledge that I've gained over the years) maintain healthy relaxed hair. 

I confess that it wasn't about hair texture for me but fine strands, tangling from root to tip, and low porosity hair at my specific length that made it incredibly challenging for me. My last detangling session was the last straw for me. lol.


----------



## alex114

I really hope I can make these braids last until maybe June 15th! It'll have been 2.5 months. I'm interested to see how my hair fared once I take this down. My roots feel very moisturized and strong, and even the braiding hair feels really soft lol. Hopefully the length of my hair is doing well ^_^


----------



## Lilmama1011

I really glad my hair did tangle.  I also think doing a rinse out conditioner made a difference.  Usually my hair seems to clump together after shampooing and twisting it up. But when I went to unravel the twist before deep conditioning,  it was easy to take a comb to. But I won't get too happy until I get some new growth.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Seems like the inversion didn't work once again unless I'm suppose to wait several days before seeing results


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

Lilmama1011 said:


> Seems like the inversion didn't work once again unless in suppose to wait several days before seeing results


@Lilmama1011 you seem to be in a rush. Where's the fire?


----------



## ImanAdero

Not sure where to put this, but if you order/use wen, and if you use Ebates.com, they have 32% cash back for it today.


----------



## Lilmama1011

llan said:


> @Lilmama1011 you seem to be in a rush. Where's the fire?



This is my forth time trying this and nothing.  I have made all sorts of accommodations to make it different  that some people have done that has gotten results. I just don't know the real time frame to get results with inversion.  I have heard some say  the fourth day and I never get anything.  I guess it doesn't work for me. Everything doesn't work for everyone. And it's not a rush, it's me trying to make sure it doesn't work for me so I don't just give up and walk away. If I didn't have patience I wouldn't be making constant progress


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well I must have jumped the gun with those plastic roller clips.  I fell like they didn't get the rollers to the root and is wobbly.  I might just get the long metal clips so I can just use one. I got so aggravated I just started placing them anywhere. I doubt I will get a good set. I'm sitting under the fan to do most of the drying.  I get super aggravated under the dryer


----------



## PJaye

I've had the itch to do someone's hair for quite a while (the last time I had this feeling Reagan was in still in office).  So, I thoroughly prepped (washed, deep conditioned, detangled, moisturized & air dried) and cornrowed my former neighbor's hair.  She's 12 and was happy as a clam during the entire process.  Her mother is FOS; she's not tender headed - she just has a problem with her dry, tangled hair being beaten into submission with a microscopic comb.


----------



## whiteoleander91

PJaye said:


> I've had the itch to do someone's hair for quite a while (the last time I had this feeling Reagan was in still in office).  So, I thoroughly prepped (washed, deep conditioned, detangled, moisturized & air dried) and cornrowed my former neighbor's hair.  She's 12 and was happy as a clam during the entire process. * Her mother is FOS*; she's not tender headed - she just has a problem with her dry, tangled hair being beaten into submission with a microscopic comb.



laaawl


----------



## Lilmama1011

Under the dryer now. Super aggravated because I know it will not come out the way I want it and my head barely fits under the dryer with these rollers clips again
 I'm definitely taking them back and getting the longer clips.  I even tried to get SO to do it and he can do roller sets (We learned together) but he says he doesn't get the concept of the roller clips like where to clip them.  I understand to clip them closer to the direction you rolled them, but the other side isn't covered so it's left flopping around.  I am taking these back tomorrow


----------



## Lilmama1011

Nope I'm not doing it. It will air dry until for like two hours and just wrap my hair. If it's not dry,  then oh well.


----------



## PJaye

whiteoleander91 said:


> laaawl



I didn't say it out loud...I just kinda thunk it for a few hours.


----------



## julzinha

Sometimes I just really want to cry. The highest my hair has been is a 7, I want it to be a 10. I recently recommitted myself to my hair health about 2 months ago and I decided a braid extension regimen is best for me for the year. I just feel like giving up and being bald. I took out one braid from my nape because of tangling and had to cut part of it. All I can do is be dilligent about this regimen the next year. Use my Njoy, take my supplements, and moisturize. 

Hopefully when I take out the rest of my braids in a week everything is really good.


----------



## Nightingale

I did an oil prepoo 2 nights ago and braided my hair in 4 braids, but was too lazy to wash my hair until today. When I told hubby I was finally going to wash my hair he said,"thank God" under his breath. Lol! Whatever though, he still gave me and my dusty braids the business.


----------



## Amarilles

Yesterday I updated my super old, 2012 default Facebook photo where I was still relaxed, to a recent one, wearing a WnG. And ooh wow, never thought I'd receive so much positive feedback! It gives me the warm and fuzzies.  It feels especially nice to have certain family on board, who never were before.

Of course it only took 3 years and MBL, but who's counting allathat?


----------



## maxineshaw

Over the weekend, I went on a hike across this volcanic crater.  I could see the sulfur all across the ground, and all I could think about was LHCF and hair growth oils.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

Its official, I'm a slow grower. This time Last year I had some serious hair loss due to stress. I can see a line of demarcation where my hair thinned out and where progress has started again. I've grown about 4.5 inches since then.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Every time I get to APL, I have to cut back to SL.  Thinking about it though, in order to get my hair to SL curly, I'd have to be past MBL.  Right before the cut, when I'm curly my hair stops at the top of my cheeks/bottom of my ears and I was APL.  Chile, smh. 

Honestly I would be happy if my hair hangs to the bottom of my chin curly.


----------



## naija24

Loving my press omg!! I've converted to straight haired natural. Wash and goes can kick rocks.


----------



## gn1g

If i open another thread with a black woman with awful yellow (blond) hair i'm going to  scream until clariol puts restrictions on who can purchase it.  yes please discriminate.


----------



## MzSwift

I really wanna PS but I'm too lazy.  See, this is why I'm only MBL.  I need to get it together...sigh
Maybe I'll go to YT for some inspiration.


----------



## ImanAdero

I really want to go darker with my hair... my natural xolor isn't an ashy black... but I would be interested in darker hair...

Maybe I'll do a rinse. Like a violet rinse... Maybe just need something different.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm so lazy with my hair. Except for after I get it flat ironed I can't remember the last time I wore it out. It's always in a bun of some sort.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I hate the fact my conditioner always runs out way before my shampoo. IDK why but it's like the biggest pet peeve to look and see I need more.


----------



## Dayjoy

ClassyJSP said:


> I hate the fact my conditioner always runs out way before my shampoo. IDK why but it's like the biggest pet peeve to look and see I need more.


Don't look at it like you ran out of conditioner.  Look at it like, Hey!  I still have shampoo!

...or just buy two conditioners to each shampoo.


----------



## tequilad28

waaaait a minute.. how is hydratherma naturals giving a 30%  flash sale which amount to $11.32 off for but then go and charge me $8.00 for shipping ??!! cart closed.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

It's been soooo long since I've been on the forum, posting seems strange....

In any case, I still have hair on my head, I've still yet to reach full mbl && I'm still searching for cute protective styles that take thirty minutes or less 

Welp, Happy wednesday anyway.


----------



## Evolving78

I want to color my hair and put in some micro two strand twists! I need to head to the barber shop this weekend.


----------



## ag00

ImanAdero said:


> I really want to go darker with my hair... my natural xolor isn't an ashy black... but I would be interested in darker hair...
> 
> Maybe I'll do a rinse. Like a violet rinse... Maybe just need something different.



I was thinking about doing that too. I watched the Glamtwinz video of them dying their hair black and it was nice. I didn't know they had. Apparently they like the sheen and rich color they get from it.  I would love black but I said to myself I would never color my hair again. I still have that small inkling to try light brown one day.


----------



## ag00

ClassyJSP said:


> I hate the fact my conditioner always runs out way before my shampoo. IDK why but it's like the biggest pet peeve to look and see I need more.



Same here. I'm going to have to start buying two bottles of conditioner for every 1 shampoo I get.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Yea I think instead of stopping in ulta and picking up both I'll just buy the conditioner.


----------



## SuchaLady

@naija24 idk if you knew this but Monica is natural with a short cut. Perhaps look at photos of hers for inspiration as well.


----------



## spacetygrss

I finally ordered a Komaza hair analysis. Of course, I washed my hair and only got about 20 shed hairs. Seriously? My hair is so darned uncooperative.


----------



## Lilmama1011

ClassyJSP said:


> I hate the fact my conditioner always runs out way before my shampoo. IDK why but it's like the biggest pet peeve to look and see I need more.



I thought that was very normal


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just give up on inversion for me.  It does not work and I'm done feeling silly doing it!


----------



## mz.rae

Moisturized with Lusters Pink Hair lotion and sealed with some grease (don't remember the name) after washing my hair yesterday then braided it up. When I took my hair down it was soft, shiny, and the best braid out I have had since being natural. I'm going to keep up with this to see how my hair responds. I am convinced my natural hair likes all the things that are taboo on hair care forums because for once I feel like I am getting somewhere with this hair . I picked up some of the light formula of the pink lotion today to see how my hair likes that one as well.


----------



## gn1g

trying to keep myself from purchasing the whole line of UNA conditioners they look so wonderful.
UNA Hair Food Garlic regenerating mask - Oh I want it soooo badly
UNA SESAME OIL hair treatment  - Oh I want it soooo badly too
UNA VITAMINS HAIR TREATMENT - I really must have this,

the jars look soooo inviting and yummie for hair.  just look


----------



## ClassyJSP

Lilmama1011 said:


> I thought that was very normal



probably is it's just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I've worn my hair in a puff all week (despite swearing off puffs  the last time they caused a setback...smh) & I've gotten compliments ranging from, "you're hair is beautiful, it's so pretty, people would kill ffor your hair" & the oh so common "you're hair is so cool,  I wish mine did that." Meanwhile, all I want is a set of braids or twists so I can have a break from my unicorn hair. 

I've officially decided to teach my niece & her godsister how to do Senegalese twists so they can help me triple team my head whether they're up for the lesson or not.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I need to do my hair tonight but I don't wannaaaaa.... .


----------



## maxineshaw

My plane leaves in a few hours.

Still not done packing.




But I sure can find time to look at hair porn.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I just brought two wigs and a deep condition bonnet but I wanna buy this other wig and shampoo so bad. smh


----------



## ImanAdero

Best compliments are when my little girls I coach on the track team, say, Hey I did my hair like yours!

One of the girls, for her birthday had a blow out braidout, she said, I wanted my hair like yours!

::heart eyes::

Always have to be mindful of who you're influencing


----------



## ag00

Word of caution to all ladies of LHCF. Please take your time when heat styling. I just jacked up my blow dry and flat ironing job by rushing. I was feeling extra impatient today and couldn't bare to stand on my feet doing this doggone routine again. Hairs were ripped out and my arms were hurting from being up the air so much. It came out so ugly and uneven I had to wash it all out and deep condition. *le sigh*. Lesson learned. Unfortunately with our hair, there are no shortcuts.


----------



## PJaye

ag00 said:


> Word of caution to all ladies of LHCF. Please take your time when heat styling. I just jacked up my blow dry and flat ironing job by rushing. I was feeling extra impatient today and couldn't bare to stand on my feet doing this doggone routine again. Hairs were ripped out and my arms were hurting from being up the air so much. It came out so ugly and uneven I had to wash it all out and deep condition. *le sigh*. Lesson learned. Unfortunately with our hair, there are no shortcuts.



Always, always, always perform the lengthy and tedious hair practices while seated.  IMO, every woman should have what I like to call a personal styling zone - a mirrored, well-lit tabled seating area designed to accommodate one's beauty rituals.  I cannot express how invaluable this has been to my life over the years.


----------



## PlainJane

It's sad the only reason I cleaned my bathroom is because I'm about to blow dry my hair and I want to be able to see how much hair I lose during.


----------



## whosthatgurl

I'm over straightening my hair.. I can already tell that I won't be doing this often, if at all.  The only reason why I'm taking a flat iron to it, is because I have a live interview tomorrow evening smh. 

My now ex-coworker kind of irritated me today, because I really want to get some faux dreads, but she's against it because I'm about to be known in the public eye after tomorrow.  I don't care dang it lol.  I want my twists and dreads.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

My Mom found a centipede in my hair tonight. Dang near snatched my edges trying to get it out 

I'm this close to ending up with a casear. And I had just spent the last 6 hrs DC'ing, washing and raking my hair with KCCC


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair is getting on my nerves. It's time for some weave


----------



## veesweets

YaniraNaturally said:


> My Mom found a centipede in my hair tonight. Dang near snatched my edges trying to get it out
> 
> I'm this close to ending up with a casear. And I had just spent the last 6 hrs DC'ing, washing and raking my hair with KCCC



I..would..die omg!!

I swear I make the same post every spring - that I'm deathly afraid of those little tiny bugs you can barely see ending up flying in my hair. Especially with all the bakery/fruity scented stuff I use. Ughh I hate nature


----------



## Ogoma

I have been a wash and go binge since the weather change. I can't stop playing with my hair. I rarely wear my hair down and I am loving this.


----------



## veesweets

USPS says they delivered my shescentit package yesterday. No you didn't, stop lying


----------



## Meritamen

Impatiently waiting for my package to come in the mail today. I want to play in hair products!


----------



## divachyk

I need to find a good leave in combo for roller setting and flexi rod setting this multi textured head of mine.


----------



## CodeRed

veesweets said:


> USPS says they delivered my shescentit package yesterday. No you didn't, stop lying


----------



## Lilmama1011

YaniraNaturally said:


> My Mom found a centipede in my hair tonight. Dang near snatched my edges trying to get it out
> 
> I'm this close to ending up with a casear. And I had just spent the last 6 hrs DC'ing, washing and raking my hair with KCCC




Oh heck no, I would have banged my head and killed myself. Centipedes creep me out so badly


----------



## Lilmama1011

It was a  buy 1 get 1 free on all hair products at sally's.  The sale is over by the way for the the ones who didn't know. I got a few things yesterday.  I wish I could show pics but I can't load them on here.  But I got two jars of the beautiful texture rapid repair  deep conditioner(15oz ) because I know it works for my hair and leaves my hair so soft and silky,  even when I have new growth it's way manageable.  I got shea moisture Jamaican black castor oil strengthen  grow & restore leave in conditioner (16oz), Shea moisture coconut and hibiscus kids extra moisturizing detangle with slippery elm & marshmallow extracts (8oz), and Shea moisture coconut and hibiscus curling gel souffle with agave nectar & flax seed oil (12oz)


----------



## YaniraNaturally

veesweets said:


> I..would..die omg!!
> 
> I swear I make the same post every spring - that I'm deathly afraid of those little tiny bugs you can barely see ending up flying in my hair. Especially with all the bakery/fruity scented stuff I use. *Ughh I hate nature*



I could not deal. I still can not believe that happened to me. Re the bolded: me too!






Lilmama1011 said:


> Oh heck no, I would have banged my head and killed myself. Centipedes creep me out so badly



If I had to get that out myself it would have been over.


----------



## Ogoma

I am really loving this Super Wet gel. This is day 4 hair and I have worked out twice with it. It has less frizzy then I would normally get with another gel by the end of day 4 and a couple of workouts.

I want to spread the word so more people discover and demand it, and it becomes easier to find.


----------



## PJaye

Being adventurous, I applied a mixture of  Silicon Mix Pearl and Aphogee 2-Minute to my dry hair and let it sit for a few hours.  The silky softness I experienced while rinsing was out of this world!


----------



## Daughter

Trying to get from BSL to WL is as annoying as APL to BSL was


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Daughter said:


> Trying to get from BSL to WL is as annoying as APL to BSL was


I think my most annoying length goal was definitely APL to BSL. But I think BSL to WL felt like it flew by because I wasn't hair obsessed in Year 4. 

Although WL to HL felt like it took an entire year. And I'm still only just touching it. But the rest of my hair in my U has thickened and has reached WL.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm about to go on a protective style binge. What style though? Blending weave in Georgia heat is laughable.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

No time or energy for a wash so imma spritz my hair with hair refresher spray & keep it moving !


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

That feeling when the family's main  "kitchen beautician" starts asking you for hair advice


----------



## mshoneyfly

PJaye said:


> Always, always, always perform the lengthy and tedious hair practices while seated.  IMO, every woman should have what I like to call a personal styling zone - a mirrored, well-lit tabled seating area designed to accommodate one's beauty rituals.  I cannot express how invaluable this has been to my life over the years.



YES to this!  My area is a pedestal mirror on my bed propped up by a Julep box, lol!


----------



## julzinha

I wish my family would just let me do my hair in peace. They're always like why are you doing all those things to your hair ( you mean prepoo and DC) or you don't need all those products (you mean a leave in and protein treatment). They should just let me be because I never ask them for help with my hair so it's not yours to complain about. On top of that, get your edges together.


----------



## CodeRed

julzinha said:


> On top of that, get your edges together.



You should tell them you use those products so your hair won't end up looking like theirs


----------



## julzinha

CodeRed said:


> You should tell them you use those products so your hair won't end up looking like theirs


You trying to get me hurt out here saying that to my mama.


----------



## CodeRed

julzinha said:


> You trying to get me hurt out here saying that to my mama.



Send her a care package and say "So...um... about that Naomi Campbell you got rockin' there... This is a gift of love so you can look like your own superstar"


----------



## YaniraNaturally

julzinha said:


> I wish my family would just let me do my hair in peace. They're always like why are you doing all those things to your hair ( you mean prepoo and DC) or you don't need all those products (you mean a leave in and protein treatment). They should just let me be because I never ask them for help with my hair so it's not yours to complain about. On top of that, get your edges together.


I'm sure your results will soon silence everyone. 

My Mom used to be the same way  and now she doesn't do anything to her hair without asking me for advice


----------



## alex114

Lol I can definitely identify with you guys @julzinha and @lulu97 When I started transitioning my family was like oooo your hair is all gonna fall out stop doing all of that. Now all of my aunts ask me about product recommendations and my sister doesn't buy anything for her or my nephew's hair without consulting me lmfaoooo                                       


I've had these braids in for about 2 months and I could probably make it to 2.5...but hmmm I wanna play with my hairrrrrrrrr. Plus I must have at least 1 inch of new growth. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## imaginary

Gonna start washing my hair in large braids to see if it'll help with these darn SSKs. Feels like anytime I have a little bit of growth I have to cut it off


----------



## ImanAdero

My mom told me my hair looked like a weave this weekend because it's so long and full to her lol. 

Gave myself a little pat on the back. 

I definitely want to cut my hair thouvh... I think it's official. I'll do it next year.


----------



## nerdography

I'm so glad that I didn't chop all my hair off last year when I wasn't feeling it, because I have a new hair goal now. My current ponytail in the same position stops midback, so I've got another 16" inches to go


----------



## ClassyJSP

veesweets said:


> USPS says they delivered my shescentit package yesterday. No you didn't, stop lying



I'm really starting to dislike USPS my tracking says out for delivery friday still don't have it ..


----------



## veesweets

ClassyJSP said:


> I'm really starting to dislike USPS my tracking says out for delivery friday still don't have it ..




This has happened quite a few times to me so I'm not too concerned yet, but if I don't have my package today I will be blowing up their phones tomorrow


----------



## CluelessJL

Stoopid wet, windy weather. My twist out went from  to  in the ten minute walk to work


----------



## julzinha

Sometimes I get really frustrated that my hair is not where I want it to be in length and thickness. Then I need to remind myself to look at my hair journey like my weight loss journey. I never thought I would lose 100 lbs, but I did. It didn't happen overnight, I was consistent each workout adds to the overall goal and even with slight set backs I still got back on track.

I need to tell myself you are doing everything right with your hair. You are protective styling with braid extensions, moisturizing every other day, using oils on my scalp, eating well and drinking plenty of water, and taking great supplements. It takes time but in a year I will have a brand new head of hair just like in a year I had a brand new body.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Sitting with henna in my hair. About to rinse it out. I hope it colored my grays. This is too much work for me to be staring at grays after this all done.


----------



## locabouthair

I tried using s brush to create comb coils and it worked a bit in one section and I couldn't get coils in the rest of my head no matter how I brushed. So weird. Trying not to get frustrated. I'm gonna call a natural hair salon tomorrow


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just did 2 strand twists all over my hair and used the Shea moisture souffle to make it stay. I won't have to touch it for a week. It Keeps My HAIR Moisturized For days


----------



## Beany

So I'm moving. i won't say how many boxes i used for hair and beauty products. Seriously not buying anything until black friday.


----------



## kennylee2013

I literally hate when my  friend tries to convince me to relax my hair. Her hair is relaxed, not growing and balding in the front from use of weaves smh.  I guess misery loves company


----------



## ClassyJSP

Ok so I'm not feeling myself that much with short wigs but the long ones have me feeling a little divaish lol

2 new ones will be delivered today


----------



## shasha8685

I want to order something from Hairveda but if their shipping is still slow, I don't want to be bothered.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

shasha8685 said:


> I want to order something from Hairveda but if their shipping is still slow, I don't want to be bothered.




I feel the same way about a different vendor.  I want to order some conditioner but I don't feel like waiting for it.   I had to wait a month for my last order and I haven't ordered anything since then.


----------



## kupenda

Hair is freshly dyed. I need to touch up a few small spots I missed. 

I really want (and need) to buy new hair products. Reup on deep conditioner and moisturizer. But I also really want to try some new stuff too (I'm looking at YOU shescentit and naturelle grow). Decisions decisions


----------



## CluelessJL

Sigh. My hair and I just aren't getting on this week. On Monday it got blasted by rain and wind and looked awful. That somehow seemed to dry it out - it all but fell out of twists Monday night and looked dry and limp on Tuesday. So Tuesday night I upped the moisture and it didn't like that either - I didn't use that much but on Wednesday morning it looked like I'd just stepped out of the shower. And this morning it's inexplicably oily...


----------



## SweetlyCurly

shasha8685 said:


> I want to order something from Hairveda but if their shipping is still slow, I don't want to be bothered.


Hattache is having a sale and they carry Hairveda.


----------



## Guinan

I have a week old Curlformer set that has seen better days. So I am gonna try naptural85 twistout style on curlformers.


----------



## ImanAdero

I think I've effed around and gotten heat damage... So I think I'm going to try and kink my hair up some with and ApHogee 2step... and if all fails, I might just chop into a long bob Sooner that I planned...


----------



## maxineshaw

It feels so good to be back at home living around more black people, even if it's only for a short while. Wallyworld has more than motions and pink oil; target actually carries Oyin Handmade; next burb over has Qhemet. 

I have already spent so much money on makeup I know I am gonna spend quite a bit on my hair and clothing. I love being able to WALK into a store and buy stuff made for me. I'm so past online ordering, especially living on and island.


----------



## yaya24

Going back to everything twists. 
Wash in twists, DC in twists, leave in with twists.

This summer should be easy.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Tonight is wash night & I know imma have to put in work since I've rocked & refreshed this puff for over a week.

As a sidebar I may have developed another reason to chill with the puffs; I've picked up a habit of pulling hairs with ssks out from the root if I don't  have my hair shears immediately handy. 

Smh & lol.

#teamUnbothered #teamSsksmustgo
#teamNoshearsnoproblem


----------



## SuchaLady

I don't believe that DC sessions with heat are anymore beneficial to me than those without but I'm going to try for the next 6 months. Truthfully, I just hate pulling the dryer out


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have a feeling Imma finally make it past APL  by the end of this year.


----------



## meka72

When I told my daughter that I was using monistat on my scalp, she said "You need to leave that hair board alone." Now, after seeing the growth that I've had over the last 2-3 months, she's like "So can you ask the ladies on the hair board what they think about ***. Oh and what kind of monistat should I get? 3 day or 7 day?" Lol.



YaniraNaturally said:


> I'm sure your results will soon silence everyone.
> 
> My Mom used to be the same way  and now she doesn't do anything to her hair without asking me for advice


----------



## yaya24

I really like fenugreek tea and how my scalp feels when I use it in my spray bottle.. but this maple syrup smell is NOT what that is.

My cousin just gave me a hug and said I smell good.. like pancakes or breakfast. Yuck!.lol.


----------



## naija24

Since I am now moving into my own studio apartment SO EXCITED YAY my hair budget will a swift nosedive. i'm waiting for my hair to grow out more before I learn how to do my own silk presses at home. Or at least have enough hair to puff.

How long was your hair before you were able to puff?


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Mos def used my clothes steamer to steam my hair last night.


----------



## overtherainbow

Just realized that I missed my two year natural anniversary by two weeks.  Happy anniversary to me!  Finally closing in on my ultimate goal of waist length with about 4 inches to go.  Going to celebrate today with a curlformer set.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Couldn't get on the website via chrome.  Had to use regular browser on my phone.


----------



## GettingKinky

shawnyblazes said:


> Couldn't get on the website via chrome.  Had to use regular browser on my phone.



I was having trouble with Safari on my phone as well


----------



## GGsKin

I tried to log on yesterday and they were doing an update. Today I couldn't refresh the page. I had to open a new window and log in today.


----------



## PJaye

It's time for the powers that be to develop aerosol versions of psychotropic medications.  There are a lot of mo's that would benefit greatly from a spritz or two.


----------



## tatiana

Part of me wants to roller set my hair but my hair is like you better not.

I looked at the weather for this upcoming week; I doubt a roller set will last two days.

Wash and Go wins. Now I have to debate over Curly Girl Method, Tightly Curl Method, Hair Rules Method or just wing it.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I just want to be apl already and then back to bsb like in 2013 before my setback that took me to sl.


----------



## kennylee2013

GettingKinky said:


> I was having trouble with Safari on my phone as well


Was having trouble on Safari as well. Had to use Chrome on my iPad


----------



## GettingKinky

kennylee2013 said:


> Was having trouble on Safari as well. Had to use Chrome on my iPad



I got it to work on safari by changing https to http


----------



## maxineshaw

Very depressed over all this damage in my hair.  I didn't know it was so bad until I had my mother braid my hair last week.


----------



## MACGlossChick

I think I'm going to buy the supplies to do my own microlink weave. I should be able to get everything from eBay for cheap.


----------



## imaginary

Yeah I'm officially hiding my scissors. Just realized how much hair I spontaneously cut off the other day . I should be slapped.


----------



## krissyhair

tatiana said:


> Part of me wants to roller set my hair but my hair is like you better not.
> 
> I looked at the weather for this upcoming week; I doubt a roller set will last two days.
> 
> Wash and Go wins. Now I have to debate over Curly Girl Method, Tightly Curl Method, Hair Rules Method or just wing it.



You could take the elements that are all the same from the 3 methods and use the products you like.


----------



## krissyhair

nerdography said:


> I'm so glad that I didn't chop all my hair off last year when I wasn't feeling it, because I have a new hair goal now. My current ponytail in the same position stops midback, so I've got another 16" inches to go


She's just swinging because she knows she got it.


----------



## whosthatgurl

I'm so over this heat damage! I want all of my hair to be great. Not just the back of my head.


----------



## overtherainbow

I love how a coconut oil pre-poo is magically able to revitalize abused, dry, hair in a matter of minutes.  Why did I ever stop doing these?


----------



## SuchaLady

Deep conditioning with heat for the first time in years. Gonna do this for the next 6 months. Also looking for a way to incorporate castor oil back. No idea why I ever stopped.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was going to do a ponytail roller set but I wanted to see if the longer clips would get a good tight rollers. I had got only two packs of twelve clips and wasn't sure was it enough.  But I have two extra ones. So it took 22 clips. I didn't feel stressed roller setting my hair this time. About to hop under the dryer for 30 minutes, then rest and go back for another 30 minutes. This will be the last rollerset until I relax again


----------



## imaginary

I want to braid my hair this weekend, but idk how that's gonna happen :/


----------



## Britt

I really need to stop underestimating how easy my hair can get oily.  I had used castor oil and the next day my hair looked great and was contained, but it felt sooo greasy. I rewashed my hair and decided to use avocado oil to seal.  I'm thinking b/c my hair is wet it will be fine as it dries.  My hair looks nice today, shiny, contained, but it's super oily. I like the avocado oil but I'll def use less per twist next time. I think I overused it b/c it's getting warmer and to help too much swelling from the humidity I was a bit heavy handed with the oil.  Every time I touch my hair it's oil slick curls.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I'm so glad target started offering sample sizes in shampoo/conditioner. I just tried Carols Daughter for the first time and my hair responded well.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Going to go back to applying green magic to my scalp daily.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

2 weeks since I got my hair braided.  

$65 for style.  $20 for hair.  

Trying to decide if I will leave it in until vacation which is June 10-13.  Decisions....


----------



## ms.blue

I think I finally found a use for the shea moisture coconut & hibiscus curling gel soufflé.  I put my hair in braid twists (until the EC creme jelly styler is delivered) to wear my half wig and for some strange reason I grabbed for that product to do the braid and twist...the outcome is that my hair still feels moisturized days later.  The only issue is that the product expired a month ago...will this mess up my hair?


----------



## mz.rae

I think if I ever relax again I'm going to try being rollersetting relaxed head. In the past I was a braid out and bun type relaxer and retained a great amount of length. I would like to see if I could achieve the same being a roller setter.


----------



## ClassyJSP

ms.blue said:


> I think I finally found a use for the shea moisture coconut & hibiscus curling gel soufflé.  I put my hair in braid twists (until the EC creme jelly styler is delivered) to wear my half wig and for some strange reason I grabbed for that product to do the braid and twist...the outcome is that my hair still feels moisturized days later.  The only issue is that the product expired a month ago...will this mess up my hair?



Mine is expired as well but I still use it haven't had any issues so far.


----------



## Evolving78

Going to mix some conditioner with my hair color to maintain the purple.


----------



## SugarRush

I really miss my hair but it doesn't make sense to take this weave out, I've not had it for long. 

I'm at work thinking about my conditioner stash and other hair goodies I have. I just want to play in my hair and do a nice big puff


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I bought two packs of ponytail hooks & I cannot wait for them to arrive; I hope they're worth the hype.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I think I want to get medium sized box braids for the summer. I'll be able to take a break from my wigs for about a month or two and still have access to my scalp to apply my green magic. Plus my mama will do them for me for free all I'll have to do is get the hair.

decisions decisions.


----------



## Prettymetty

I love my new (Kerastase) salon. It costs more than the Dominicans, but my new stylist is on point. She walked me through each step and explained the products she used.

She carefully detangled and blowdried my hair in sections. I got a pre blowdry and then a roundbrush. She finished with a shot of cool air. Next, she ironed small sections on medium heat with the comb chase method and she used heat protectant on each section.

Finally she gave me some tips on how to maintain my hair between salon visits.


----------



## imaginary

@Prettymetty I remember you saying that you have fine hair (?), but you use the round brush (or have it used on you) pretty regularly. Do you get a lot of split ends? I was thinking of incorporating these brushes (and light heat) as a way to avoid SSKs


----------



## Prettymetty

@imaginary I only get the round brush used on me every 3-4 weeks. They use it to stretch my roots in preparation for the flat iron. My ends are actually pretty healthy. I have a few random splits, because I don't have the patience to do search and destroys lol.


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair is so weird. It took 3 wash cycles for me to get enough shed hair to send to Komaza. It's like I shed very little for months on end, then I'll suddenly shed a ton in a short period of time. Sigh.


----------



## Beany

Post partum shedding <


----------



## Prettymetty

My Kerastase package is here. I stepped outside and it was under the mat. Lol. The delivery guy didn't bother to knock


----------



## GettingKinky

I got my hair colored and flat ironed last night. Just from sleeping my nape totally reverted. I wonder if I should go back to texlaxing, but I hate how the results are not consistent from touch-up to touch-up. Sigh......


----------



## InBloom

1)  I'm a sucka for pretty haircare products packaging
2)  I dusted my ends yesterday and felt annoyed because I had to.
3)  I ordered new products online and my stuff hasn't been processed nearly 2 weeks later.


Update...it's another week later and my products still haven't shipped.  "Hmmm, why are you posting on LHCF then?"


----------



## Lilmama1011

Prettymetty said:


> I love my new (Kerastase) salon. It costs more than the Dominicans, but my new stylist is on point. She walked me through each step and explained the products she used.
> 
> 
> 
> She carefully detangled and blowdried my hair in sections. I got a pre blowdry and then a roundbrush. She finished with a shot of cool air. Next, she ironed small sections on medium heat with the comb chase method and she used heat protectant on each section.
> 
> Finally she gave me some tips on how to maintain my hair between salon visits.



That's awesome.  Those types of stylist are very rare.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Absolutely love my curly wig ! Glad I brought two these are perfect for the summer


----------



## lux10023

i learned my lesson i never do my hair when I'm rushing....i want to deep condition my hair tonight but i wont as I'm not in the right mood for it..lolol tomorrow i will...





ag00 said:


> Word of caution to all ladies of LHCF. Please take your time when heat styling. I just jacked up my blow dry and flat ironing job by rushing. I was feeling extra impatient today and couldn't bare to stand on my feet doing this doggone routine again. Hairs were ripped out and my arms were hurting from being up the air so much. It came out so ugly and uneven I had to wash it all out and deep condition. *le sigh*. Lesson learned. Unfortunately with our hair, there are no shortcuts.


----------



## KidneyBean86

My hair has been feeling really dry lately. I've been trying to keep it moisturized with water but it's not helping. I'm at my wits end here.


----------



## Lilmama1011

KidneyBean86 said:


> My hair has been feeling really dry lately. I've been trying to keep it moisturized with water but it's not helping. I'm at my wits end here.


That's why....


----------



## KidneyBean86

Lilmama1011 said:


> That's why....



I use As I Am leave in conditioner after I spray it with water.


----------



## GGsKin

KidneyBean86 said:


> I use As I Am leave in conditioner after I spray it with water.



What do you seal use to seal in the moisture? My past 2 washes, I've used melted shea butter and that seems to keep my hair soft and moisturised for at least 4 days


----------



## GettingKinky

I just measured and my hair has to be 22 inches to reach WL. Given my growth rate and how long I've been transitioning I won't be fully natural with WL hair until September 2018. That's sooooo far away. I'm going to be on this journey forever. And with my shrinkage my hair will still look short. I may have to become a straight hair natural.


----------



## mz.rae

Welp going back to relaxing! I'm getting my hair relaxed in June as well as getting a hair cut. I'm excited!


----------



## InBloom

mz.rae said:


> Welp going back to relaxing! I'm getting my hair relaxed in June as well as getting a hair cut. I'm excited!




What was your deciding factor?


----------



## julzinha

I hate companies that change formulas for products. S-Curl did it and I was angry, but at least they made the original formula available online. But Creme of Nature are just deceitful and once they change their formula, it's a wrap for the product. I hate having to find a new product I love and even then it's just not the same.


----------



## PJaye

KidneyBean86 said:


> My hair has been feeling really dry lately. I've been trying to keep it moisturized with water but it's not helping. I'm at my wits end here.



When my hair has difficulty remaining moisturized, it usually means I need to do a protein treatment.  Perhaps, this may be the underlying cause to your problem.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

PJaye said:


> When my hair has difficulty remaining moisturized, it usually means I need to do a protein treatment.  Perhaps, this may be the underlying cause to your problem.



@KidneyBean86 in addition before doing the protein treatment start with a clarifying wash and follow up the protein treatment with a moisturizing conditioner. If you are low porosity try doing the conditioner treatment under the dryer. For me using the dryer when conditioning makes a huge difference.


----------



## julzinha

KidneyBean86 said:


> My hair has been feeling really dry lately. I've been trying to keep it moisturized with water but it's not helping. I'm at my wits end here.


Have you tried replacing water with aloe vera juice? I had the same issue water only made my hair drier, but once I started using aloe vera juice that all changed. Try spritzing with aloe vera juice instead of water or diluting your leave in with it.


----------



## KidneyBean86

bklynbornNbred said:


> @KidneyBean86 in addition before doing the protein treatment start with a clarifying wash and follow up the protein treatment with a moisturizing conditioner. If you are low porosity try doing the conditioner treatment under the dryer. For me using the dryer when conditioning makes a huge difference.



Does it matter what type of conditioner? Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## KidneyBean86

julzinha said:


> Have you tried replacing water with aloe vera juice? I had the same issue water only made my hair drier, but once I started using aloe vera juice that all changed. Try spritzing with aloe vera juice instead of water or diluting your leave in with it.



Thanks for the suggestion. I will try that..


----------



## Lilmama1011

KidneyBean86 said:


> I use As I Am leave in conditioner after I spray it with water.


 
Oh ok lol


----------



## Bibliophile

Murphy's Law was in full effect for Wash Day today:

1. My hair won't fit the jumbo conditioning caps I bought from Target
2. My LCL hood dryer stopped working during my deep conditioning session
3. My old back-up Gold'n Hot bonnet dryer also went kaput
4. I couldn't find my emergency/apocalypse back-up hand-held dryer & bonnet
5. I had to get a package from the post office. So I pulled a Tim Gun and had to “Make it work". I tied a head scarf over my caps & went on my merry way.


----------



## mz.rae

InBloom said:


> What was your deciding factor?


I was pretty much over not getting anywhere with natural hair.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

KidneyBean86 said:


> Does it matter what type of conditioner? Any suggestions would be helpful.


You want to make sure the conditioner you use is moisturizing and not another protein heavy product. What do you have in your stash? Let's see what you've been using before setting you lose in the store.


----------



## KidneyBean86

bklynbornNbred said:


> You want to make sure the conditioner you use is moisturizing and not another protein heavy product. What do you have in your stash? Let's see what you've been using before setting you lose in the store.



Shampoo-Hello Hydration, Shea Moisture (10 in 1-that's the only shea mositure product that doesn't make my scalp itch)
Conditioner- Herbal essences long term relationship conditioner, Aussie Moist (sometimes)
leave in- As I am leave in or Shea Moisture JBCO leave in
Oil- Shea butter, olive oil

I also use the As I am double buttercream before sealing my hair with olive oil


----------



## imaginary

thank god for tea tree oil. My scalp is forever grateful.


----------



## Prettymetty

Why did I have to go to the gym yesterday on day 4 of my blowout? And why did it have to rain all day? My roots are not happy with me right now


----------



## Lilmama1011

Going to do  unexpected green tea rinse. My hair isn't shedding a lot, but if I could reduce it even more, that will be awesome. But because I just found out they snuck a cone into the creme of nature argan oil shampoo, I feel the need to clarify before hand and then do it. So it's in and out twice smh


----------



## spacetygrss

I stopped by HomeGoods the other day and found myself wondering over to the hair care section in TjMaxx. I found JOICO Moisture Recovery Balm for $7.99/bottle. I got two. I now have a stash of 4 unopened bottles waiting in the wings (I got 2 bottles during the Ulta sale). I feel so giddy.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Walked into Ross and found a whole bunch of carols daughter products for $5.99


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm going to be added maple syrup to my conditioner today just because it's in the house and I don't have any use for it. We will see. I assume it's like honey and will add shine and added moisture.  Apart of me finds this funny


----------



## shasha8685

It's pretty much June and still no urge to relax. Still gonna wait until August to say if I'm transitioning or not.....


----------



## kanozas

QVC had gallon WEN yesterday.


----------



## Honey Bee

Lilmama1011 said:


> I'm going to be added maple syrup to my conditioner today* just because it's in the house and I don't have any use for it. *We will see. I assume it's like honey and will add shine and added moisture.  Apart of me finds this funny


I use it to flavor plain yogurt.


----------



## nothidden

Lilmama1011 said:


> I'm going to be added maple syrup to my conditioner today just because it's in the house and I don't have any use for it. We will see. I assume it's like honey and will add shine and added moisture.  Apart of me finds this funny


It probably will.  Every so often I add black strap molasses to my conditioner.  It's a killer moisturizer.


----------



## Lilmama1011

So, I ended up falling asleep with the conditioner and maple syrup in my hair. Still haven't washed it out.  Might eat and everything before I do rinse it out because that will be me taking a shower and getting ready for bed and it's pretty early now.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I might just do the southern tease bun or a regular bun. I'm still a little paranoid about the bun maker thing and I want to cover it with satin but I don't know how to. I looked up how to and I still think I can't do. My sewing skills are not even at beginners


----------



## mz.rae

I think I'm going to push up my hair appointment, the 27th seems so far away lol


----------



## ClassyJSP

I always have the best intentions after work I'll workout and then un do my braids prepoo, wash condition and re-braid but i'm sure i'll fall asleep on the couch.


----------



## whiteoleander91

has anyone ever ordered from drugstore. com? is it a safe site to order from?


----------



## nothidden

whiteoleander91 said:


> has anyone ever ordered from drugstore. com? is it a safe site to order from?


I have.  I had no issues and am always looking out for their sales.


----------



## PJaye

whiteoleander91 said:


> has anyone ever ordered from drugstore. com? is it a safe site to order from?



Yes, several times and it is very safe.


----------



## whiteoleander91

nothidden said:


> I have.  I had no issues and am always looking out for their sales.





PJaye said:


> Yes, several times and it is very safe.



thank you!


----------



## whiteoleander91

just a heads up; FREE STANDARD SHIPPING on all orders at *target. com*, offer valid through 6-6-15


----------



## Dayjoy

whiteoleander91 said:


> has anyone ever ordered from drugstore. com? is it a safe site to order from?


I love them. You get credit towards future purchases with each purchase, they ALWAYS have some sale going, and they also have a beauty.com division with additional products, MORE sales, and you get the credit there too.

ETA:...AND you can pick up your purchases at Walgreens if you want.  I just have mine come to the house, but that feature _sounds_ good to me.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Dayjoy said:


> I love them. You get credit towards future purchases with each purchase, they ALWAYS have some sale going, and they also have a beauty.com division with additional products, MORE sales, and you get the credit there too.
> 
> ETA:...AND you can pick up your purchases at Walgreens if you want.  I just have mine come to the house, but that feature _sounds_ good to me.



Wow! That's reeeally nice! I was looking at some vegetable glycerin and they had a really good price for 16oz. I will definitely keep them in mind for future online purchases. They have a nice selection of hair products, too.


----------



## Dayjoy

I'm so mad at myself.  In my eagerness to condition and detangle my hair I forgot to do my tea rinse.


----------



## julzinha

Old formula S-Curl really is obsolete. When I heard about the formula change I just shrugged it off and thought to myself that I would have no problem finding the old formula in some random corner of a beauty supple store. I was wrong, I can't find it anywhere. 

Now I understand why you ladies will have stockpiles of a product once you hear it's discontinued or the formula changed.

No one wants to go through the trial and error of finding a new staple to love and even then it's not as good.


----------



## Evolving78

ion color brilliance is pretty good. It doesn't stain. I want to use manic panic, but it drains something terrible! I don't know...


----------



## rileypak

Of course I install curlformers and as I'm going through my hair I find a wonderful little curly patch above my ear that didn't make it into a roller. It's the cutest little fuzzball ever!


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to find a good semipermanent rinse in Blue-black.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

These mainstream hair care companies are really steppin their game up. I can't believe Lottabody has so many other products besides setting setting lotion.


----------



## naija24

Yay silk presses but I was ***this*** close to relaxing. It's hard to weight wanting straight hair or not when you work out/walk everywhere and its humid.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Im going to either flat iron my hair or do curlformers this weekend. I need to get some kinda foaming mouse/wrap so my curls will actually stay.  I hate when I style my hair in the a.m. and my curls are gone by noon.   Mo Knows Hair always uses the Motions one so maybe I'll give that a try.


----------



## Prettymetty

naija24 said:


> Yay silk presses but I was ***this*** close to relaxing. It's hard to weight wanting straight hair or not when you work out/walk everywhere and its humid.



I know the struggle... I'm a straight haired natural in Houston


----------



## jerseygurl

I finally tried the cherry lola treatment and my hair detangled very easily and is so soft. This is a keeper but it's so hard to find full fat yogurt these days


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing

I'm deep conditioning my hair under a bonnet blow dryer attachment as I type this. I have not had a thorough wash day since the end of March, when I started my new job. *hangs head in shame* I did co-wash and half-ass shampoo and condition, but not a true wash day. Surprisingly, I had very little breakage and my hair has grown some. *happy dance* I was going to blow dry my hair, but nah. This is taking long enough. I haven't used direct heat on my hair since January.

I bought that Macadamia Nut Oil masque from TJMaxx a couple of weeks ago. I was so excited to try it and then I remember that I'm allergic to tree nuts. LOL. I'm going to return it tomorrow.

I'm going to make a hair appointment soon. I need a trim badly.


----------



## naija24

yay!! I love my hair pressed!!! Getting it done every week now


----------



## Evolving78

Can't wait to get in the barber's chair! Gotta keep my swag up! Lol the SM doesn't feel all that great on wet hair...


----------



## divachyk

My natural new growth is easier to detangle than my relaxed hair. Crazy.


----------



## Coilystep

divachyk said:


> My natural new growth is easier to detangle than my relaxed hair. Crazy.


That's how it was for me. The deeper I got into my transition. Now that I'm fully natrual my detangling consists of me spending five minutes in the shower.


----------



## divachyk

stephanie75miller said:


> That's how it was for me. The deeper I got into my transition. Now that I'm fully natrual my detangling consists of me spending five minutes in the shower.


@stephanie75miller when I had 2 seconds worth of ng, I was struggling. It has definitely gotten easier with the presence of multiple inches of ng. This is just so weird to me...but I like it.


----------



## GettingKinky

My flatironed hair is starting to get old and puffy. Back in my pre-HHJ days I would have whipped out my flatiron and touched it up. Now the thought of applying heat to my dirty, parched hair horrifies me. No wonder my hair never got much past SL. I just wish LHCF had been around in the 80's or at least the early 90's.


----------



## BonBon

I think if I would have stuck with the types of products I had coming to lhcf id be butt length now.


----------



## julzinha

I HATE Natural Nazis with a PASSION!

*ETA: *I appreciate my hair and I take care of it and I love this site for teaching me so much, but I will never understand how some black woman have allowed for their existence to be reduced to their hair to the point where they feel like they can tell other women about what grows out of their head. So many times Ive seen on YouTube naturals taking going on relaxed videos and saying negative things, it's like who asked you. Sometimes I think they're just mad because their hair didn't look as good relaxed.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Never knew how fast my hair grew until I compared my last year photo to a picture I took today. Wow..sometimes I really like my hair..

One with bow-yesterday
Without bow-6 months ago


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm doing a braid out. First time  doing a natural style here. Last time they did a twist out and my face showed how much it looked a mess. Let me show her how to do this ish!


----------



## shasha8685

Wash day and the relaxed part of my hair is annoying me.
My new growth is chilling with product on it no worries. Detangles when I slide a comb through it. It is not giving me grief.

My relaxed hair, however, wants to tangle every chance it gets. Most of this wash day has been spent detangling my relaxed part. Smh.


----------



## mz.rae

Just saw my first ever Dominican salon in the city I live in. Not sure if it is still open or not it's pretty far out, but it's nice to know my city has one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was two steps from ordering 2 bundles of kinky curly hair to get sewn in. Now I know darn well , I hate having a sew in because my scalp and length of hair suffers a lot.

I really wanted it though.


----------



## kupenda

I wish Hairveda still carried AvoSoya oil


----------



## PJaye

I've decided to cut my hair back to APL.  I'm excited.


----------



## meka72

Every single time I go two weeks between wash day, I regret it. Yet every other month, I go two weeks between washing my hair. I hate all the shed hair I find when I go longer than one week between wash days.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I lost my black rake comb. I just realized it a few minutes ago. I haven't used it in months . I seriously need to pay more attention.


----------



## whiteoleander91

PJaye said:


> I've decided to cut my hair back to APL.  I'm excited.


I cut my hair back to APL and I've really been enjoying it! I still don't miss my longer hair and I figured I would by now. Enjoy your fresh, plump ends! I love how my hair feels after a cut


----------



## KidneyBean86

I wonder will my hair ever grow DOWN. It seems like my fro is getting higher and higher but it's not dropping down at all. I want my hair to hang too..


----------



## SuchaLady

I hate people trying to talk others into going natural. Commenting how on pretty/moisturized/soft/wavy/curly my newgrowth feels or looks is not a way of expressing some undying want to go natural that I need others' help uncovering. We all know that we have the option to quit relaxing at any time. Go away. Shoo fly.


----------



## julzinha

SuchaLady said:


> I hate people trying to talk others into going natural. Commenting how on pretty/moisturized/soft/wavy/curly my newgrowth feels or looks is not a way of expressing some undying want to go natural that I need others' help uncovering. We all know that we have the option to quit relaxing at any time. Go away. Shoo fly.


I understand. I'm natural and I want to texlax and I have ppl in my ear talking about I have good natural hair and why would I want to do that. I feel like saying, Girl, it's my hair I'll do with it as I please.


----------



## SuchaLady

julzinha said:


> I understand. I'm natural and I want to texlax and I have ppl in my ear talking about I have good natural hair and why would I want to do that. I feel like saying, Girl, it's my hair I'll do with it as I please.



It is very annoying. At first, I loved the support black people received with being encouraged to go natural but its gotten obnoxious at this point. Every comment about someones hair is not a greenlight for unsolicited comments about going natural. I love scrolling Instagram hair pages and often will read the comments to see if products or techniques somehow got lost within them. As soon as I see "if you went natural/quit relaxing your hair it would look like this" I exit the picture. How is that an answer for "what gel do you use"?


----------



## julzinha

SuchaLady said:


> It is very annoying. At first, I loved the support black people received with being encouraged to go natural but its gotten obnoxious at this point. Every comment about someones hair is not a greenlught for unsolicited comments about going natural. I love scrolling Instagram hair pages and often will read the comments to see if products or techniques somehow got lost within them. *As soon as I see "if you went natural/quit relaxing your hair it would look like this" I exit the picture. How is that an answer for "what gel do you use"?*



I hate that so much! I honestly feel like it's jealousy, I've seen so many naturals just unapologetically hate on a woman with wonderful relaxed hair, it's like their jealous of what they couldn't have achieved themselves. If I've learned anything from reading the Komaza results for so many woman, is that natural hair is in no way more healthy than relaxed hair without proper care.


----------



## mz.rae

I have gotten super lazy with my hair lately, I need to get my life and act right by it.... Like now!


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Currently on day 11 hair. My hair is really stretched and looks great. I don't think it'll become my new routine (too many variables) but it's great to know this is an option. 

I'm currently using KCKT and Ecostyler Argan gel. A gel with a heavier hold gives me a better faux W&G.


----------



## Dayjoy

PJaye said:


> I've decided to cut my hair back to APL.  I'm excited.


I wish I could say this!!!    One day...

I always feel a little weird around here because my ultimate goal is between APL and BSL straightened, which is short around here.


----------



## Royalq

Does anyone else's hair web at the roots? I don't know why my hair does that. I keep it stretched and my ends are fine and separate well. But my roots always web together and make it difficult to part. This week I kept my roots braided for a few days and unraveled them and my roots were still tangled up. It so annoying and makes restyling my hair difficult.


----------



## CodeRed

SuchaLady said:


> As soon as I see "if you went natural/quit relaxing your hair it would look like this" I exit the picture. How is that an answer for "what gel do you use"?



They are really determined aren't they... At least try and slip your agenda in unnoticed


----------



## bklynbornNbred

/Rant

Straightened my hair for a wedding this weekend and it was sweated out by the reception. I don't know how some of you go days/weeks with "no issues". I was dancing and not going nearly as hard as I would have if I had worked out. I didn't even work out this morning because I was trying to preserve what's left. Maybe I have unicorn hair. I'm not going to damage it by putting heat again on sections that are showing out - will throw these braids in I've been procrastinating on because I felt as if I wasn't giving this a fair chance. Straight hair natural isn't going to work for me. Need it longer to see if curly hair routine will work.


----------



## PJaye

Dayjoy said:


> I wish I could say this!!!    One day...
> 
> I always feel a little weird around here because my ultimate goal is between APL and BSL straightened, which is short around here.



We all have our out of the loop moments.  For instance, I'm a natural haired person that doesn't wear WNGs and isn't interested in having her curls pop. This means that most of natural-specific topics won't apply to me.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Lol moment I brought these two bottles of carols daughter I thought one was a hair lotion. So I'm applying it to my blow dried hair and I pick the bottle up clear as day it says conditioner... Welp I'll wash this out later cause I'm not about to wash and blow dry again


----------



## Maracujá

Can anyone ID this jumbo curling iron?


----------



## ms.blue

PJaye said:


> We all have our out of the loop moments.  For instance, I'm a natural haired person that doesn't wear WNGs and isn't interested in having her curls pop. This means that most of natural-specific topics won't apply to me.


Me too!


----------



## Sosa

I dunno what I am going to do with my hair anymore. I feel like I have one trick when it comes to my hair- which is a bun of some kind :-/.

I am so uninterested, I don't know how long my hair is (has been a  little over bsl for over a year now iirc). Everything takes too long.

Long deep sigh....


----------



## ms.blue

SuchaLady said:


> I hate people trying to talk others into going natural. Commenting how on pretty/moisturized/soft/wavy/curly my newgrowth feels or looks is not a way of expressing some undying want to go natural that I need others' help uncovering. We all know that we have the option to quit relaxing at any time. Go away. Shoo fly.



I find that annoying as well despite being a natural head.  Just let others do them and worry about their own hair.  I was convincing my mother to go natural but realized that relaxed hair is just easier for her plus once she said she was going to put a jherri curl, I was like nah, just keep your relaxed.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I think I am going to get my hair straightened (flat ironed) after being natural for a year. I haven't had a relaxer since August 2013 so I am curious to see how much my hair has grown since I chopped last year...


----------



## GettingKinky

I need more DB transitioning crime, but I hate paying the shipping cost. To make it more palatable I try to spend a bit more so the shipping cost is a small percent of the total cost. Any suggestions for other DB products I may want to try?  So far I've only used the transitioning creme and the daily leave in conditioner and I really like both.


----------



## Beany

Just when I thought I'd cured my pjism my cousin tells me she's transitioning. They keep pulling me back to pj land. Let me go lurk the transitioning thread. News like this puts me on terrible spending spree.


----------



## Dayjoy

GettingKinky said:


> I need more DB transitioning crime, but I hate paying the shipping cost. To make it more palatable I try to spend a bit more so the shipping cost is a small percent of the total cost. Any suggestions for other DB products I may want to try?  So far I've only used the transitioning creme and the daily leave in conditioner and I really like both.


What if you just ordered multiples of the one item you actually want?  I guess this won't work if the product expires though.


----------



## biznesswmn

Aw sooky sooky!
Im taking my braids out and just pulled down my nape layer for a length check ... BSL!!! Its actually a tad below BSL but i wont play myself claimg anythg past BSL bcuz my other layers have to catch up
Im siked anyway


----------



## 11228

biznesswmn said:


> Aw sooky sooky!
> Im taking my braids out and just pulled down my nape layer for a length check ... BSL!!! Its actually a tad below BSL but i wont play myself claimg anythg past BSL bcuz my other layers have to catch up
> Im siked anyway



How are you taking them out with minimum damage? I had unnecessary breakage when I took mine out a week ago. 

I am prepping my hair for another installment in a week or so. I retained length and volume in spite of the breakage. I am going to do things differently this time. I love challenges!


----------



## Nightingale

I think I want bangs. Natural bangs seem hard to manage, but my forehead is big so bangs may be necessary.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Maracujá said:


> Can anyone ID this jumbo curling iron?



That hair color  is gorgeous


----------



## KidneyBean86

After straightening my hair today, I decided to change my end goal of MBL to WL. With my shrinkage, I'm sure it'll still look like a TWA.


----------



## kanozas

Datblame you, Dollartree!  You have the Optimum professional products but not all of them in any one store and I only got one hair protector gel.  Ladies, their keratin neutralising shampoo is on sale online at beauty supplies for 30 bucks.  Don't pass up on this opportunity.   I smelled the shampoo and it smells divine plus, it's very rich and  creamy.  Lurv!


----------



## CodeRed

Thinking about deep conditioning with every co-wash until my relaxer in a few months... The damage done to my hair happened over time so I should take extra care to protect it for a while before my next chemical service. Thinking about bringing my coconut cream and coconut water back for the last few washes before the relaxer...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I hate taking down my protective styles and I hate paying someone to take them down for me.

Its always a mess because I seem to give myself a trim every time I try and take it out myself.  I called a local salon and they only remove protective styles if they did the initial work... which makes no sense.  I'm paying you... take it out.

Ugh!!


----------



## sgold04

Royalq said:


> Does anyone else's hair web at the roots? I don't know why my hair does that. I keep it stretched and my ends are fine and separate well. But my roots always web together and make it difficult to part. This week I kept my roots braided for a few days and unraveled them and my roots were still tangled up. It so annoying and makes restyling my hair difficult.


Yes!! My roots grow in really tangled, but the length of my hair is fine. I don't even bother with styles that require braids or twists to my scalp. I do find the JBCO helps my roots to lay flat if I'm doing a bun, and I  do run a wide tooth comb through my roots (on damp hair with conditioner) periodically to remove shed hair. I should be more diligent about detangling them, but I don't feel like bothering most of the time.


----------



## Royalq

sgold04 said:


> Yes!! My roots grow in really tangled, but the length of my hair is fine. I don't even bother with styles that require braids or twists to my scalp. I do find the JBCO helps my roots to lay flat if I'm doing a bun, and I  do run a wide tooth comb through my roots (on damp hair with conditioner) periodically to remove shed hair. I should be more diligent about detangling them, but I don't feel like bothering most of the time.


today i was parting my hair to wash and my roots were so matted but the length was normal. i dont get it.


----------



## julzinha

I cannot wait until my hair is a super thick WL. I get so tired of my mom and sisters commenting on what I do to my hair, which is actually very simple. It's not your hair so it's not your business. My sister always says me and my natural hair bullsh!t, giving me unsolicited advice when she can barely take care own hair. She lives in weaves and I don't comment on her hair. I feel like the only thing to do is show them, that me and all my natural hair bullsh!t were effective.


----------



## sgold04

julzinha said:


> I cannot wait until my hair is a super thick WL. I get so tired of my mom and sisters commenting on what I do to my hair, which is actually very simple. It's not your hair so it's not your business. My sister always says me and my natural hair bullsh!t, giving me unsolicited advice when she can barely take care own hair. She lives in weaves and I don't comment on her hair. I feel like the only thing to do is show them, that me and all my natural hair bullsh!t were effective.


Yep! *don't believe me, just watch* When I first went natural, the women on my mom's side would always make little side comments  but now all except two of them are natural after seeing my hair growth and how thick and healthy it is...and I didn't have to say a peep. (My hair is technically WL, but I'm not ready to claim it yet because I want the rest of my hair to catch up.)

*disclaimer* I also know relaxed hair can grow long and thick as well, I'm all about what works for each individual


----------



## kanozas

http://bulk.dollartree.com/search#w=nene

Nene's Secret

I got the jar of "mom's mask" and it's a large jar and smells great.  Going to use it tonight.  It's very thick and full of butters.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

I really need to ask:

Will not moisturizing my hair everyday lead to damage even if I don't skip it too often? I get lazy sometimes.

Will not washing too often lead to damage? I used to wash like twice or maybe three times a week max. Due to laziness and time constraints I've been going a week or more without a good shampoo. 


Is trimming wet hair damaging?


----------



## Lilmama1011

6 weeks post relaxer today


----------



## Lilmama1011

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> I really need to ask:
> 
> Will not moisturizing my hair everyday lead to damage even if I don't skip it too often? I get lazy sometimes.
> 
> Will not washing too often lead to damage? I used to wash like twice or maybe three times a week max. Due to laziness and time constraints I've been going a week or more without a good shampoo.
> 
> 
> Is trimming wet hair damaging?




I don't think not moisturizing your hair everyday is damaging because if your using a great moisturizer that agrees with your hair, you won't need to do so. But because I have got in the habit to do so, I do. I don't believe in letting my hair get dry and then moisturize.  I moisturize daily so my hair doesn't get dry. But it also depends on the environment you live in also.
Not washing your enough can lead to damage especially if your using products that build up over time. Even if your using moisturizing ones (with cones or petroleum),  it will be useless if it is coating the hair. But you should know the limits your hair can take. I wash once a week. It's some that have to cowash mid week to keep the moisture. 
Trimming your hair wet is not damaging at all. I don't know where you got that from to be honest lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have been missing for a bit. I had a friend visit from my old state for 9 days. I was barely on any social networks which shows I was a good host


----------



## CodeRed

kanozas said:


> http://bulk.dollartree.com/search#w=nene
> 
> Nene's Secret
> 
> I got the jar of "mom's mask" and it's a large jar and smells great.  Going to use it tonight.  It's very thick and full of butters.



This was on clearance at Walmart at some point too...


----------



## BostonMaria

Hand in hair disease is a real thing
SMH 

I was twirling my hair aaaalll night at the movie theater


----------



## Beany

My mom is wearing her natural hair out now. Hopefully no more terrible weaves and wigs. She's also requested products


----------



## samanthathebrave

Is it foolish that I want to go to cosmetology school just so I can have access to professional products?   Especially since I'm natural and don't need anything geared towards relaxed or colored hair?


----------



## KidneyBean86

Hmm...my hair seems to have stopped shedding since I got it straightened last week. I don't get it. When my hair is curly, I shed more than ever but with the flat ironed hair, i have shed like two to three strands over the last week...SMH


----------



## Miss617

The medical assistant at my doctor's appointment today told me my hair was "so thick and pretty." I thought that was very sweet of her, considering I just have it in a clip and after almost two years natural, still haven't figured out what to do with it besides twists.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I saw the most beautiful head of curls on instagram.   I can see why some folks go gaga over curls. I was scrolling down so many pictures I felt like a stalker.  Her washngos, braid out and twist outs all look alike.  It's crazy.


----------



## whiteoleander91

KidneyBean86 said:


> Hmm...my hair seems to have stopped shedding since I got it straightened last week. I don't get it. When my hair is curly, I shed more than ever but with the flat ironed hair, i have shed like two to three strands over the last week...SMH


Probably seems that way because it can fall out on its own easier when it's straight


----------



## SlimPickinz

I hate when I can't find something! I'm looking for a lunar calendar but from a specific site & I cannot recall the name! It's pissing me off because I know that I printed out a calendar from that site previously but I cannot find the printout. I just want to get back  to monthly dustings!


----------



## GettingKinky

KidneyBean86 said:


> Hmm...my hair seems to have stopped shedding since I got it straightened last week. I don't get it. When my hair is curly, I shed more than ever but with the flat ironed hair, i have shed like two to three strands over the last week...SMH



I notice the same thing. I'm hoping that I just don't see my shed hair fall out when it's straight otherwise I'm losing s lot more hair when it's curly.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just brought some red palm oil today. I figured it was good for hair and hurried up and saw that it was good for growth as well the cardiovascular.  Cleans the arteries, lowers blood pressure and etc


----------



## faithVA

SlimPickinz said:


> I hate when I can't find something! I'm looking for a lunar calendar but from a specific site & I cannot recall the name! It's pissing me off because I know that I printed out a calendar from that site previously but I cannot find the printout. I just want to get back  to monthly dustings!



Was it the morroco method chart?

https://www.morroccomethod.com/lunar-hair-care


----------



## GettingKinky

I just bought two 16 oz bottles of DB transitioning creme. I don't mind paying $40 for the product, but it kills me to pay $9 for shipping. Is there anything similar I can buy on the ground?


----------



## Lucia

SlimPickinz said:


> I hate when I can't find something! I'm looking for a lunar calendar but from a specific site & I cannot recall the name! It's pissing me off because I know that I printed out a calendar from that site previously but I cannot find the printout. I just want to get back  to monthly dustings!



@SlimPickinz 

or this one? 

http://www.moonconnection.com/moon_phases_calendar.phtml


----------



## Lucia

I'm having a slight PJ attack I have some conditioner left but I want to buy my super size before they run out.


----------



## nyeredzi

I need a replacement for my Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Treatment.  That stuff is now $35.  I just can't go on like this.  It was a protein treatment.  I've tried the Queen Helene and don't notice any difference, so I want to try something else.  Maybe the Komaza Care one?  I hate paying shipping too.  If I order from Komaza Care, I want to get something else so I don't just pay shipping for one bottle of protein treatment.  But I don't need anything else ...


----------



## SlimPickinz

faithVA said:


> Was it the morroco method chart?
> 
> https://www.morroccomethod.com/lunar-hair-care





Lucia said:


> @SlimPickinz
> 
> or this one?
> 
> http://www.moonconnection.com/moon_phases_calendar.phtml


No ladies but thanks. I'm going to look through my subscribed threads now to find it. It was a whole lifestyle blog along with the calendars. That's why I liked the site. And they gave two different calendars, one for each of the sexes. Ugh I love it


----------



## Lucia

SlimPickinz said:


> No ladies but thanks. I'm going to look through my subscribed threads now to find it. It was a whole lifestyle blog along with the calendars. That's why I liked the site. And they gave two different calendars, one for each of the sexes. Ugh I love it



@SlimPickinz 
how did you do multiple quotes? 
I keep looking for the button but its gone TIA


----------



## Lilmama1011

I got  my hot head thermal deep conditioning cap! No more sitting under the dryer to deep condition.  I hate being under the dryer period!  But if I had to sit under there to dry a style quickly I won't mind as much as sitting under to deep condition as well. I will post this week or end of week on how it goes. Their delivery was quick.  I ordered sunday. They must have shipped the following day


----------



## SlimPickinz

Lucia said:


> @SlimPickinz
> how did you do multiple quotes?
> I keep looking for the button but its gone TIA


Hit reply on both posts.


----------



## kanozas

Going back to what I know about my hair and what I like.  No longer swayed by someone else's regimens other than applying relaxer in smaller sections and rinsing/neutralizing before going to the next sections.


----------



## Lilmama1011

kanozas said:


> Going back to what I know about my hair and what I like.  No longer swayed by someone else's regimens other than applying relaxer in smaller sections and rinsing/neutralizing before going to the next sections.


I tried that twice and got the other half wet. I will never look back at that again. Not when me and SO tag team and we get down!


----------



## ClassyJSP

Lilmama1011 said:


> I got  my hot head thermal deep conditioning cap! No more sitting under the dryer to deep condition.  I hate being under the dryer period!  But if I had to sit under there to dry a style quickly I won't mind as much as sitting under to deep condition as well. I will post this week or end of week on how it goes. Their delivery was quick.  I ordered sunday. They must have shipped the following day


 
I adore mine.


----------



## CluelessJL

I just realised that I think my hair looks really long when I see my shadow, but it still seems short in the mirror...


----------



## Honey Bee

CluelessJL said:


> I just realised that I think my hair looks really long when I see my shadow, but it still seems short in the mirror...


Speaking of shadows, lol, I noticed yesterday that I can make out my curls in my shadow.  That amused me.


----------



## Beany

Today is wash day but I'm too tired


----------



## Cattypus1

ClassyJSP said:


> I adore mine.


Love mine too.


----------



## Honey Bee

Beany said:


> Today is wash day but I'm too tired


Sitting here with clay on and I'm too tired.


----------



## shasha8685

Braids are in!  It took 10 hours but they are in!


----------



## Lucia

Honey Bee said:


> Sitting here with clay on and I'm too tired.



It was wash day 2 days ago but I'm just being lazy


----------



## SlimPickinz

@Lilmama1011 how's beauty school? Is it insulting to call it beauty school  I just always sing the song from Grease whenever I hear cosmotology school.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I need some help. There is an Esty vendor (pretty sure) who sells scented shea butter...I remember looking at the product pics and they were so cute, I think some were dessert scented and they were packaged to look like dessert? Does that even make sense?  like the package/shea butter looked like ice cream scoops?? Ugh somebody help me!!


----------



## PJaye

I know what you did and it was a grimy thing to do.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SlimPickinz said:


> @Lilmama1011 how's beauty school? Is it insulting to call it beauty school  I just always sing the song from Grease whenever I hear cosmotology school.



It's fine. I still can't wait to get out of here. I need 1600 hrs to graduate.  I'm at 1111. I still don't feel like I learned many hairstyles at all.


----------



## SEMO

I wish I could get away w/ doing wash n go's.  Mine look fine while drying, but once my hair is fully dry (and the different levels of shrinkage sets in) it just looks bad.  Then there are the massive tangles and extra dryness after 1 day.  My hair is unsuitable for so many natural styles.


----------



## OhTall1

A few weeks ago, a member posted about getting free samples of Dark and Lovely's LOC set.  Does anyone remember where that thread was?  Search isn't helping me, and I want to know if others had success using the products.  It includes a leave in spray, an oil cocktail and a sealing  cream.  Mine just came in the mail today.


----------



## ImanAdero

I thinking k I want to shape my fro...

Right now it has a funny shape. I don't quite want to cut it unless it's a REALLY cut, not just a fro shape up lol.


----------



## InBloom

In terms of haircare products...

sometimes LESS really is MORE.


----------



## Lilmama1011

http://community.blackhairinformati...ideos/silk-press-natural-hair-tutorial-video/


----------



## ms.blue

I decided to incorporate a more ayurvedic hair regimen for the summmer and so far, I have experienced a significant reduction of hair shedding/breakage.  Despite being time consuming, it seem that doing this every two weeks is better than doing once a week.


----------



## overtherainbow

Did my hair in small twists for the first time ever. I've been waiting until it was bob length shrunken. Plan to wash my hair in these.


----------



## imaginary

Of course I would spontaneously slap some DC on when I not only have work tomorrow but am going out with the fam in less than an hour. Ah well, beanie it is.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well I used my hot heads while I was trying the red palm oil treatment and that ish leaked on it and I know no amount of warm water and mild detergent on a rag will get this out. I'm pissed because it's brand new. I am feeling ifu about the hot heads anyway. It says it stays warm for up to 40 minutes but I feel like it stays warm for 20 minutes.


----------



## Lilmama1011

After I rinsed out the red palm oil after 2 plus hours,  I washed with the trader Joe nourish and spa balancing shampoo. It was definitely not moisturizing as the creme of nature argan oil shampoo and don't have slip at all but I combed it through under running water and surprisingly I lost like half of what I usually do in the shower. I think it was the oil. I then deep conditioned with the rest of my tresseme naturals conditioner mixed with Tresemme beautifully undone conditioner mixed with honey and I fell asleep with it. Today I will moisturize with the jbco leave in and seal with the flaxseed gel and bun. .I might add some flat twists in the front to spice it up a little lol.


----------



## Tyra

Twisted my hair thinking I'd be able to keep them for three to four weeks. Day one and already fuzzy. DOH!
After this I'll be back to bantu knots every two weeks.


----------



## julzinha

Is it petty that I just want my hair to be waist length so I can prove to my sister that my basic hair care techniques work, but knowing her she'll probably say that I didn't need to do all that like moisturizing my hair every other day or deep conditioning or washing my hair every 10 days.


----------



## ClassyJSP

seriously thinking about letting my mom put these box braids in my hair this weekend. It's been 90+ in the DMV area and I don't think I can keep wearing my wigs.


----------



## SuchaLady

@divachyk Have you tried the GVP version of Kenra yet? This blowdry spray is amazing! I had the Kenra version on my list but I may just stick with this one. I can tell it works well because I only used it with the cold setting and got great results. Imagine with heat


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Did the TMS system this past weekend.. it ain't do ish lol.  I didnt' want to lose my curls at all, just wanted to try flat ironing my hair.  Well that was a fail.  By the time I got to the front, the back was poofed up.  I rinsed that ish out immediately.. Ah well.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> @divachyk Have you tried the GVP version of Kenra yet? This blowdry spray is amazing! I had the Kenra version on my list but I may just stick with this one. I can tell it works well because I only used it with the cold setting and got great results. Imagine with heat



Thank you for the heads up @suchlady. I need to look these up as I've never tried them. Matter fact, I don't think I even know they had a GVP Kenra version of anything. I will check for it when I'm in Sally's again. I was just there earlier today -- dangit!


----------



## 11228

I  have a slight dilemma making a decision on what to do with my hair. 

I want to put my hair in box braids but I am 9 weeks posts a touch up that was underprocessed. Because of this, my hair is very unbraidable, it gets fuzzy and I get flyaways on the lenght almost immediately when I braid my own hair.

I don't want to invest the time to install individuals only to have them looking like I've had them for weeks at end the end of the week. I had breakage the last time I braided and I think the flyaways had something to do with it. I need to get my hair as straight as I possibly can in order to keep it protected..

Should I relax before braiding or wash, condition and blow dry? I've been good with heat since last October, I've only flatironed once!


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> Thank you for the heads up @suchlady. I need to look these up as I've never tried them. Matter fact, I don't think I even know they had a GVP Kenra version of anything. I will check for it when I'm in Sally's again. I was just there earlier today -- dangit!



@divachyk I'm not sure if the line has more to it or if it is in the developing stages but other locations may have a conditioner if there is one. Mine had the blowdry spray, edge tamer (which is extremely goopy ), and a hair spray.


----------



## ms.blue

I feel like I'm going through a hair growth spurt.  Only issue, the spurt is not only on my scalp but all over my face.  I guess I should be happy my hair is growing


----------



## ClassyJSP

attempting a twist out Friday night.. its too hot for my wigs temps today are 102


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> @divachyk I'm not sure if the line has more to it or if it is in the developing stages but other locations may have a conditioner if there is one. Mine had the blowdry spray, edge tamer (which is extremely goopy ), and a hair spray.


When I swing by my Sally's, I'll let you know what they have @SuchaLady


----------



## Lilmama1011

We did cold and hot fusions today. I'm good at it too


----------



## Nazaneen

just realized i'm over 2 months post relaxer. last relaxer was april 10, 2015.
before that
idk if i'll be stretching that long again.
i'm not ready for a touch up though. too afraid of damaging my hair. when i last relaxed after a very long stretch i couldn't tell where the relaxed hair started and my natural texture began. i think the relaxer had worn off too lol.
relaxers don't change my hair very much at least lye doesn't


----------



## DarkJoy

Looking forward to sitting in front of the TV in a minute  with my SSI  seyani butter, coconut quench leave in and a glass of wine.


----------



## Nightingale

My twists are still moisturized after nearly a week. My LCO combo is working well. I'm going to wash on day 7 anyway. I don't see myself going any longer than that between washes.


----------



## BrownBetty

I will stick to buying my products from target and larger online shops.

I have a PayPal dispute against allt things hair.  I ordered 2 hair butters at the end of March and still don't have them.  I gave them 6 weeks before I emailed asking for my products.  I have a tracking number that hasn't moved in weeks.  They are playing games, not with my money though.


----------



## Beany

QB is gonna be in sephora. Sephora points about to flourish


----------



## niknakmac

I think I want to get my fro shaped but then I think why bother I always wear it twisted up.  Maybe i wouldn't wear it twisted as much if I was in love with the shape?  Decisions , decisions.


----------



## overtherainbow

Tyra said:


> Twisted my hair thinking I'd be able to keep them for three to four weeks. Day one and already fuzzy. DOH!
> After this I'll be back to bantu knots every two weeks.


 I feel your pain.  Been hiding the frizz with buns and headbands and by redoing a few twists here and there.  I think I'll slather some edge control or something on each strand when I retwist again this weekend....


----------



## Tyra

overtherainbow said:


> I feel your pain.  Been hiding the frizz with buns and headbands and by redoing a few twists here and there.  I think I'll slather some edge control or something on each strand when I retwist again this weekend....


So we're >>>here<<<.

I refuse to take them out.  I'm just gonna have to have this halo.
I'm trying to use up the products that I have so there is no way I'm going to go out and buy products to retwist them smoother the next time.  I'm going to ride this out for the week,  maybe two and go back to what works for me. 

Mandatory positive:  I have a trunk load of pretty scarves.  I usually spray my moisturizing mixture, put on a shower cap, and do a funky head wrap when I wear my bantu knots. I have been retaining length better than ever doing that.  Maybe this is telling me to go back to what I know.  I was trying to free my hair. I guess what I was doing was best.


----------



## overtherainbow

Tyra said:


> So we're >>>here<<<.
> 
> I refuse to take them out.  I'm just gonna have to have this halo.
> I'm trying to use up the products that I have so there is no way I'm going to go out and buy products to retwist them smoother the next time.  I'm going to ride this out for the week,  maybe two and go back to what works for me.
> 
> Mandatory positive:  I have a trunk load of pretty scarves.  I usually spray my moisturizing mixture, put on a shower cap, and do a funky head wrap when I wear my bantu knots. I have been retaining length better than ever doing that.  Maybe this is telling me to go back to what I know.  I was trying to free my hair. I guess what I was doing was best.



Yeah Ive been loving the ease of twists and I'm stubborn so I will give it one more go. I'm not ready to face my loose hair yet. Its too humid for that.


----------



## JerriBlank

When Panera Bread gives you packets of EVOO for your salad, and you proceed to pre-poo with them at work


----------



## Nightingale

JerriBlank said:


> When Panera Bread gives you packets of EVOO for your salad, and you proceed to pre-poo with them at work






Girl, really? The evoo packets?!! You are the LHCF MVP.


----------



## JerriBlank

Nightingale said:


> Girl, really? The evoo packets?!! You are the LHCF MVP.


Rotfl, it was instinctive, almost! 
My hair felt soooo dry, I kept running my fingers through my braids. I barely used one full packet of evoo on my salad...naturally I had to put the rest of the open packet somewhere. If I start, then I might as well include the other packet as well. 
I was just stressing over not having done a pre poo in ages. The universe sent me those evoo packets. Lol!! They were seriously right on time! Haha


----------



## niknakmac

Tyra said:


> So we're >>>here<<<.
> 
> I refuse to take them out.  I'm just gonna have to have this halo.
> I'm trying to use up the products that I have so there is no way I'm going to go out and buy products to retwist them smoother the next time.  I'm going to ride this out for the week,  maybe two and go back to what works for me.
> 
> Mandatory positive:  I have a trunk load of pretty scarves.  I usually spray my moisturizing mixture, put on a shower cap, and do a funky head wrap when I wear my bantu knots. I have been retaining length better than ever doing that.  Maybe this is telling me to go back to what I know.  I was trying to free my hair. I guess what I was doing was best.



I tend to not spray my hair when I am wearing twists this seems to minimize the frizz.  I let the steam from the shower moisturize and plump them up.  When I did spray my hair they would instantly frizz and shrink I couldn't deal with all of that.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was at the grocery store and saw a bw with hair between SL and APL but it was over-processed, dry, and see through. She really needs LHCF. I wanted to say something to her, but I didn't want to be rude.


----------



## overtherainbow

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I tend to not spray my hair when I am wearing twists this seems to minimize the frizz.  I let the steam from the shower moisturize and plump them up.  When I did spray my hair they would instantly frizz and shrink I couldn't deal with all of that.



Yes I realized that too late when I M&S my ends with diluted LI and EVCO two days later.  However, my hair was starting to look a bit sad any who.  Glad to report that the frizzies died down a bit.  I either reached peaked frizziness or my satin headband/wrap that I'm wearing every night is working.

I think next time around I'm going to steam in the shower and just strictly use EVCO.


----------



## naija24

so over the frizz. terrified of all the extra heat. my presses don't last more than 3 days. it's so annoying. someone talk me out of slapping on a relaxer.


----------



## ag00

naija24 said:


> so over the frizz. terrified of all the extra heat. my presses don't last more than 3 days. it's so annoying. someone talk me out of slapping on a relaxer.



Grease is ya friend! If you pressed or straightened with that, your hair would last at least a week or two without reversion.


----------



## naija24

ag00 said:


> Grease is ya friend! If you pressed or straightened with that, your hair would last at least a week or two without reversion.



My hair is only 2.5 inches long. far too short for my unskilled self to straighten myself. none of my stylists ever used grease either.


----------



## sgold04

naija24 said:


> so over the frizz. terrified of all the extra heat. my presses don't last more than 3 days. it's so annoying. someone talk me out of slapping on a relaxer.


How about a long term protective style through the summer? (Braids, twists, weave, etc.). Since moving to the east coast, I don't bother straightening my hair during summer due to humidity and thunderstorms (I'm from CA). You also could try beautiful textures TMS. I tried it once and it worked well for me.


----------



## naija24

sgold04 said:


> How about a long term protective style through the summer? (Braids, twists, weave, etc.). Since moving to the east coast, I don't bother straightening my hair during summer due to humidity and thunderstorms (I'm from CA). You also could try beautiful textures TMS. I tried it once and it worked well for me.



Yeah, I may just weave up. And leave it in until next May LOL. I start grad school in the fall so my budget is super tight. So I may just install a sew in and just retighten as necessary and keep it moving.


----------



## Stormy

sgold04 said:


> How about a long term protective style through the summer? (Braids, twists, weave, etc.). Since moving to the east coast, I don't bother straightening my hair during summer due to humidity and thunderstorms (I'm from CA). You also could try beautiful textures TMS. I tried it once and it worked well for me.



This is what I do. Twists or TMS.


----------



## Lucia

julzinha said:


> Is it petty that I just want my hair to be waist length so I can prove to my sister that my basic hair care techniques work, but knowing her she'll probably say that I didn't need to do all that like moisturizing my hair every other day or deep conditioning or washing my hair every 10 days.


@julzinha 
Just make sure to flip your hair IN HER FACE! 
One time for me


----------



## ClassyJSP

Smh I hate when family comments on how much I wash my hair


----------



## Lucia

GettingKinky said:


> I was at the grocery store and saw a bw with hair between SL and APL but it was over-processed, dry, and see through. She really needs LHCF. I wanted to say something to her, but I didn't want to be rude.



@GettingKinky

Next time just ask them if they're a member of longhair club or healthy hair club etc when they ask then send them to lhcf.com
That way your sort of paying them a compliment


----------



## GettingKinky

Lucia said:


> @GettingKinky
> 
> Next time just ask them if they're a member of longhair club or healthy hair club etc when they ask then them lhcf.com
> That way your sort of paying them a compliment



That's pretty slick. I'll remember that for next time.


----------



## julzinha

Lucia said:


> @julzinha
> Just make sure to flip your hair IN HER FACE!
> One time for me


I definitely will! She knows nothing about haircare and goes to a stylist to stay weaved up, but constantly tells me what I'm doing wrong with my hair.


----------



## Lucia

@julzinha
Btw love your siggy 







*Beloved, Have Some of this Whipped Shea Butter Wisdom
*


----------



## Lilmama1011

Watch "Hair extension technique High tips, Linkies, MicroRings, and MicroLinks" on YouTube


----------



## Lilmama1011

What we learned this week^^^^^^


----------



## kupenda

I can't remember the last time I slept with my hair covered. Plus I'm due for the second half of my trim from a few months ago. I'm all out of my favorite deep conditioners. I'm slumming


----------



## kanozas

I'm very disappointed in this liquidation company that limited it's warehouse supplies for in-store pickup and only has the case product avail. for tax/shipping fee warehouse prices.  That adds 17.00 base to each order.  It's funny to me that other products are available but not the "African American" ones.  Something tells me this is done on purpose to get more profit when they know that these natural haircare items are very popular.  Charge us exorbitant fees for these limited products !   SMH.


----------



## Nightingale

I big chopped and finished nursing my baby, so I'm ready to start a vitamin regimen. Working out more, drinking protein shakes, and taking vitamins should accelerate my growth and general health. To Whole Foods, I go!


----------



## kanozas

So, the products I want to buy caseloads of are Nene's Secret.  They have about 7 products.  I like the M.M. or Mom's Masque.  These people want to charge me 1 dollar each in-store but they only usually have 1-2 available at each location.  Online, you have the option to ship to the store in cases.  That's 6 bucks.  So, tell me why that warehouse is out-of-stock but the one shipping to your home has plenty?  What could cost me 50 bucks would eventually cost me 150.00 dollars with taxes and shipping but in-store taxes, PA is covered.  I don't know the business term for this but this is ethnic price-gauging by supposed unavailability.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LOL, Afroveda is back.


----------



## overtherainbow

I feel like my hair isn't growing at the rate that it used to.  When I first BC'd, I flew past shoulder length and APl.  The climb through MBL is really trying me because I feel like my ends needed more trims once I reached BSL. Luckily the twists seem to be working!  I lost 1/2 of the amount of shed hair that I usually do in a week despite the fact that I just moved (Again! 3rd times the charm!) and I've been on a pub pizza, PF Chang and box wine diet....  I also haven't exercised in a year (I destroyed my knees and I am just able to exercise now) so I'm sure that also has something to do with my slower growth rate since I've been a daily runner/cyclist/lifter for 8 years.  The most exercise  I did this year was a 2 mile walk 3-5 times a week


----------



## naija24

yall, i'm deciding on whether to get weave this week. my hair is a puffy hot mess and it's expensive to get presses that last 2-3 days. i'm over it. 

*do i really need two bundles of hair if I get a lace closure as well??* I'm thinking I'd just get 1 bundle of hair and a lace closure that's a bit longer in inches and that should be enough. am i wrong?? This is how i want my weave to look when it's done.  I don't intend to leave out any hair. This length is also my hair goal length. So I plan to leave my hair weaves up until ti's this length hopefully next December. Thoughts?


----------



## bronzephoenix

I cannot WAIT to take these twists out. It's only been 4 days! Missing my hair


----------



## ClassyJSP

I wonder when CVS is going to do another b1g1 on shea moisture products. I need to get some more but I refuse to pay full price.


----------



## brownb83

I'm going to see how long I can stretch this relaxer. After this second set of box braids I am going to do crochet braids. 

However, if I don't relax I need to DC and flat iron on roots before braiding. I'm in love with coronet braids all the styles look amazing


----------



## mz.rae

Whelp I am officially a relaxed head again.... Well... Texlaxed to be exact. Got it done this past Saturday, so far I am happy with the decision. I forgot to take pictures, will take some soon. I'm actually excited about hair care again!


----------



## gn1g




----------



## spacetygrss

I got my pics and my phone analysis from Komaza today. I got some really good info, but I found it funny that she was just as perplexed as to why my hair decided to randomly act crazy as well! She gave me my recs and then told me to email her in 4 months so that we could reassess. She wants to look at my hair under the microscope again. 
I'm feeling pretty good about this because I got some pretty solid advice. I'm hoping that this will turn my hair around!


----------



## Beany

Trying to talk myself out of coloring my hair purple (or at least purple highlights)...


----------



## ClassyJSP

I'm not sure what's going on with my hair at the moment. I went to moisturize and seal last night and my hair felt dry/ruff. I think whatever products I put in my hair the other day need to be washed out again.


----------



## Beachy

NEVER EVER AGAIN will I mix Design Essentials gel with Ecostyler (Sally's and there stupid bogo sale).    I swear I am still trying to calm down from what I had to go through this morning. 

Sunday I did my regular wash n go bun but substituted DE for my beloved Kinky Curly (why oh why). It took a lil longer to dry but for the most part everything was okay. I had a short week of work so I decided I would go ahead and refresh my hair with a quick DC (not to mention that my daughter said she thought she saw some flakes forming in the back of my bun.

So I get in the shower do my normal cowash and realize my hair feels really sticky so I peek out the shower and see what I can only describe as white glue like balls all throughout my hair!!! So I breakdowns my normal 4 sections to 8 sections and cowash again now after 30-45 mins of being in the shower I step out and look in the mirror and want to cry because my hair is still covered in sticky white glue balls .  Now I'm desperate so I grab my daughters shampoo (my hair hates shampoo) and take a small section and wash it in the sink so I can see what I'm doing. Did absolutely nothing but dry and tangle my hair so now I'm in panic mode wth do I do??  Desperate times call for desperate measures so I grab my small tooth comb (reserved for the comb chase method) took a small section of hair coated it in conditioner and began detangling/trying to get the white glue balls out. I finished with the section and then rinsed it to see if it was any better and YES!!! the white balls were gone from that section!!!. It took me 2.5 jars of my Superfruit conditioner and 2.5 hours but I did it!!!! Oh and did I mention tomorrow is my birthday and there was no way I was going to spend it with a jacked up head full of white glue balls!!! 

Whew....now I feel better that I got my rant out.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Beachy said:


> NEVER EVER AGAIN will I mix Design Essentials gel with Ecostyler (Sally's and there stupid bogo sale).    I swear I am still trying to calm down from what I had to go through this morning.
> 
> Sunday I did my regular wash n go bun but substituted DE for my beloved Kinky Curly (why oh why). It took a lil longer to dry but for the most part everything was okay. I had a short week of work so I decided I would go ahead and refresh my hair with a quick DC (not to mention that my daughter said she thought she saw some flakes forming in the back of my bun.
> 
> So I get in the shower do my normal cowash and realize my hair feels really sticky so I peek out the shower and see what I can only describe as white glue like balls all throughout my hair!!! So I breakdowns my normal 4 sections to 8 sections and cowash again now after 30-45 mins of being in the shower I step out and look in the mirror and want to cry because my hair is still covered in sticky white glue balls .  Now I'm desperate so I grab my daughters shampoo (my hair hates shampoo) and take a small section and wash it in the sink so I can see what I'm doing. Did absolutely nothing but dry and tangle my hair so now I'm in panic mode wth do I do??  Desperate times call for desperate measures so I grab my small tooth comb (reserved for the comb chase method) took a small section of hair coated it in conditioner and began detangling/trying to get the white glue balls out. I finished with the section and then rinsed it to see if it was any better and YES!!! the white balls were gone from that section!!!. It took me 2.5 jars of my Superfruit conditioner and 2.5 hours but I did it!!!! Oh and did I mention tomorrow is my birthday and there was no way I was going to spend it with a jacked up head full of white glue balls!!!
> 
> Whew....now I feel better that I got my rant out.



WOW I would've been a mess... glad you got your hair back on track


----------



## Beachy

ClassyJSP said:


> WOW I would've been a mess... glad you got your hair back on track



Thanks!! Truth be told I am really good under pressure (occupational hazard) but I promise you I am mess now as I sit under the dryer thinking about what I just went through,


----------



## CodeRed

I didn't know Ultra Sheen had relaxers...


----------



## KimPossibli

taking my braids out

as much I like flipping around my 'long' hair. I'm ready to have access to my short hair. 

braids out, deep conditioning session and style. 

I might need a trim though...


----------



## movingforward

I installed Sengalese Twists all by myself.  This is the first time I ever installed twists in; all these years I thought it was difficult.  Simple as pie, time-consuming....but easy.

My parting is horrible.  But who cares.

Thank God for Youtube.  I learned so many tips.


----------



## BostonMaria

whiteoleander91 said:


> I need some help. There is an Esty vendor (pretty sure) who sells scented shea butter...I remember looking at the product pics and they were so cute, I think some were dessert scented and they were packaged to look like dessert? Does that even make sense?  like the package/shea butter looked like ice cream scoops?? Ugh somebody help me!!



They always used to get me with those damn pictures LOL  then the package arrived and it looks nothing like the picture.


----------



## spacetygrss

Hold up! Qhemet Biologics is now sold on Sephora.com??? Yes!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I am getting box braids for the first time, actually weave for the first time and I wanted to know will  putting the hair in boiling water damage my real hair. My real hair comes down to my areola (lol) and I want to get them to below my chest so my hair will get wet. But I don't want to get it burnt because I don't like the hard blunt look.


----------



## Honey Bee

FMIL came over yesterday just as I was getting out of the shower. I had dried off, but my hair was still dripping. She was like, Ooooh, your hair is so curly. Mind you, straight out the shower, I have a lot of coils but it's still fluffy type 4 hair. 

She, otoh, has fine type 3 hair, maybe 3a-c which she wears in a picked out puff. 

I have to say, I'm glad she's not 'texture-struck'. She wasn't responding to my hair type, she was responding to its health. I picked a good family to marry into.


----------



## spacetygrss

I followed the directions from my Komaza Analysis this wash day. My hair is gloriously moisturized, all without me DCing under the dryer. Yay! I hope that this is the start of something great!


----------



## locabouthair

I'm growing out my 4c hair and it's looking a mess. Everyone keeps asking when I'm going to do something with it. I want to get braids but I'm scared they will do it too tightly.  I can comb coils but they take forever to do. I only have 2 inches of hair so I'm kinda limited with styles.


----------



## SuchaLady

Shea Moisture is a bunch of overpriced junk.


----------



## Beachy

3 Reasons You Don't Go To A Waterpark On A Sunday And Come Home At 8:00pm When You Know You Have To Work Tomorrow....
1. Cowash
2.Deep Conditioning 
3. Styling


----------



## Coilystep

SuchaLady said:


> Shea Moisture is a bunch of overpriced junk.


Lol DS's GF was visiting our house on Friday and I tried giving her some Shea moisture stuff I wasn't going to use along with some other products. She didn't want the Shea moisture stuff.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I need henna to cover my gray for more than a month. It's too much work!


----------



## mz.rae

Think I will wash my hair today, but I'm just starting to get over a cold. But at the same time it's summer so it shouldn't bother me that much.... Idk, I'm just itching to do a roller set...


----------



## Arian

Now that I have started locs, I am learning the true meaning of patience.  It is a long, long process!  I am guessing it is because I am starting with long hair.  The journey is interesting--that's for sure.


----------



## nothidden

After my last trim, my hair is between 4 - 4.5 inches.  While I prefer more curl definition to length, this in-between stage is KILLING me.


----------



## mzpurp

I'm ashamed to say the last time I washed my hair, let alone detangle and M& S.

SMHHHHHH!! Tonight that all changes, hopefully


----------



## Mische

mzpurp said:


> I'm ashamed to say the last time I washed my hair, let alone detangle and M& S.
> 
> SMHHHHHH!! Tonight that all changes, hopefully


@mzpurp I feel you. I washed my hair last Wednesday and have promised myself to start being consistent with washing every 7-10 days. I refuse to say how long I went between washes. My poor hair.


----------



## InBloom

I bet I won't do that again.


----------



## Lilmama1011

locabouthair said:


> I'm growing out my 4c hair and it's looking a mess. Everyone keeps asking when I'm going to do something with it. I want to get braids but I'm scared they will do it too tightly.  I can comb coils but they take forever to do. I only have 2 inches of hair so I'm kinda limited with styles.



I'm getting braids for the first time too and I'm nervous about loosing hair. But I know I worked too hard not to say your braiding to tight or any other complaints you might have while getting braids.


----------



## Lilmama1011

spacetygrss said:


> I followed the directions from my Komaza Analysis this wash day. My hair is gloriously moisturized, all without me DCing under the dryer. Yay! I hope that this is the start of something great!


What they told you to do?


----------



## spacetygrss

Lilmama1011 said:


> What they told you to do?


Weekly protein treatments, followed by a short (10 minute) moisturizing conditioner WITHOUT heat. My analysis showed that I have high porosity hair with lifted cuticles. I have no need for heat to get a conditioner to work. Plus, long conditioning treatments may counter the protein treatment....which is probably a big part of my issue.
I've also incorporated the daily protein spray into my routine. 

Anyhow, my hair feels strong AND soft. I like it.


----------



## mz.rae

Think I wanna do a braidout... Haven't done one of those in awhile...


----------



## Lilmama1011

You know what annoys me? When you want to do something new to your hair; whether it's relax it, weave it, straighten it, color and etc and someone says..." It's only hair, it will grow back if something happens". First off, MY HAIR GOAL is not that easy to obtain that quickly,  shoulder length is not something I will be happy with, and I'm not taking advice from one who relies on weave when something goes wrong. I work too hard to prevent myself from damaging my hair to say "oh well if my hair falls out". It takes seconds to damage your hair and several months to see a difference in health and years depending on your hair goal length. ***


----------



## LadyRaider

I had a throwback Monday and deep conditioned with Silicon Mix. Mmmmm hmmmm!  Now what exactly horrible thing did I do to my hair using this stuff? 

I forget why I stopped using it. My hair felt great and hadn't been that easily detangled in recent memory!


----------



## LadyRaider

The new black female boss asked the inevitable question: Where do I go to get my hair "done?" 

I said I didn't know. I should have said, "You Tube." 

She said my hair looks good so maybe she could come to me.  Yes, I have fabulous hair thanks to LHCF.  I need a good haircut though. I really don't know where to get a good one around here.


----------



## kanozas

LadyRaider said:


> I had a throwback Monday and deep conditioned with Silicon Mix. Mmmmm hmmmm!  Now what exactly horrible thing did I do to my hair using this stuff?
> 
> I forget why I stopped using it. My hair felt great and hadn't been that easily detangled in recent memory!




That stuff made my hair revert.  It's curlier than ever and I'm relaxed.  I don't know about whether my hair has low porosity or not.  Maybe.  But this is horrible.  I'm going to try and correct it with sodium  and keep with those.  Maybe it was the Eden relaxer I used.  A stylist told me to use mild on my hair but with the way it reacts now, geez.  Silicon mix is something else.


----------



## DarkJoy

People rave on silicon mix here. I tried it to use the cones for heat styling. Man my scalp REBELLED. And my hair felt weird.


----------



## LadyRaider

@DarkJoy @kanozas  Perhaps your hair reacts negatively to one of the ingredients? 

My hair doesn't like shea butter. Does your hair like that shea moisture stuff?


----------



## mz.rae

I'm so happy I'm relaxed/texlaxed again. It feels good to be able  to do my hair how I like the way I like, and outside of touch ups not be dependent on stylists. That money I was spending on monthly blowouts as a natural can now go somewhere else.


----------



## DarkJoy

LadyRaider said:


> @DarkJoy @kanozas  Perhaps your hair reacts negatively to one of the ingredients?
> 
> My hair doesn't like shea butter. Does your hair like that shea moisture stuff?


Yea. My hair lives Shea moisture. I was hoping to find a good cone DC for when I heat style but I guess silicon mix ain't it.


----------



## MsCarmenP

mzpurp said:


> I'm ashamed to say the last time I washed my hair, let alone detangle and M& S.
> 
> SMHHHHHH!! Tonight that all changes, hopefully



Same here. It seems the longer my hair gets, the less I want to bother with it. I just washed and DC. I was  the whole time. I was complaining so much DH had to leave the house lol.


----------



## sweetpea7

Does anyone else have a super simple regimen?  I have been natural 8.5 months and have worn wash n gos 98.7% of the time.
- Cowash, leave in, and seal 2x a week
- Clay wash, condition, leave in 1x a week 
- Detangle 1x a week

I feel lazy but then again my hair is the most moisturized its ever been.


----------



## kanozas

LadyRaider said:


> @DarkJoy @kanozas  Perhaps your hair reacts negatively to one of the ingredients?
> 
> My hair doesn't like shea butter. Does your hair like that shea moisture stuff?




No, the pure one is too waxy heavy and the smoothie leaves film.  I saw that thread about some types of hair being resistant to relaxers.  I either have that or Silicon Mix + the relaxer I used just were not the business lol!  Spending all day correcting that mess.  SMH.  And my Chinese neighbors are looking into my windows again.  So, it's very humid today and I don't turno n the air until August, though.,  I need my window wide opened and they are speaking Cantonese all up on the deck, trying to look in.  They are sneaky lol.


----------



## Honey Bee

kanozas said:


> No, the pure one is too waxy heavy and the smoothie leaves film.  I saw that thread about some types of hair being resistant to relaxers.  I either have that or Silicon Mix + the relaxer I used just were not the business lol!  Spending all day correcting that mess.  SMH. * And my Chinese neighbors are looking into my windows again.*  So, it's very humid today and* I don't turno n the air until August, though.,  I need my window wide opened and they are speaking Cantonese all up on the deck, trying to look in.  They are sneaky lol.*


What? Omg!


----------



## kanozas

Honey Bee said:


> What? Omg!




They are.  They go up on the hill between us and try and peer down into the bedroom windows.  Damn.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I'm being so lazy with my hair these days. All I wear is a puff and go.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Well it was nice having straight hair while it lasted.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm relaxing my hair Monday. Over it.


----------



## sgold04

I'm getting crochet braids on Sunday. My twist outs aren't lasting as long as they usually do in this Maryland humidity, and I don't want to do wash n goes. Plus I'm trying to retain as much as possible before I straighten and trim in mid-October.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Sometimes I think my hair should be longer than NL, but then I remember that I'm only 7 months post BC lol.  I have to reign myself in sometimes.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

sweetpea7 said:


> Does anyone else have a super simple regimen?  I have been natural 8.5 months and have worn wash n gos 98.7% of the time.
> - Cowash, leave in, and seal 2x a week
> - Clay wash, condition, leave in 1x a week
> - Detangle 1x a week
> 
> I feel lazy but then again my hair is the most moisturized its ever been.


Mine is basically the mirror image of yours, except I use sulfate free shampoo instead of clay wash.  Im in wash n gos pretty much every day unless I try something different on the weekends, which is extremely rare.  I just started sealing with coconut or jojoba oil to see if it will help with retention (not that it's been a problem), but yeah, our routines are damn near identical.


----------



## KidneyBean86

It seems like the front of my hair isn't really growing at all but my back is like an inch from apl. Ugh!


----------



## faithVA

KidneyBean86 said:


> It seems like the front of my hair isn't really growing at all but my back is like an inch from apl. Ugh!



 Hopefully the front will catch up. More than likely your hair grows in certain patterns with the back growing and then the front taking its turn. My hair does something similar. It's my sides that seem to lag behind everything else.


----------



## nothidden

locabouthair said:


> I'm growing out my 4c hair and it's looking a mess. Everyone keeps asking when I'm going to do something with it. I want to get braids but I'm scared they will do it too tightly.  I can comb coils but they take forever to do. I only have 2 inches of hair so I'm kinda limited with styles.


At 2" I was doing WnGs on my 4c hair and sporting new curls where I could (crown is still a problem).  Are you having trouble finding the right products?


----------



## locabouthair

nothidden said:


> At 2" I was doing WnGs on my 4c hair and sporting new curls where I could (crown is still a problem).  Are you having trouble finding the right products?



Well I could use a better shampoo. I'm using cantu's sulfate free but it's a little drying. Which poo do you use? I've been using a glycerin spray and coconut oil and my hair feels soft most of the time. It just needs to be styled.


----------



## nothidden

locabouthair said:


> Well I could use a better shampoo. I'm using cantu's sulfate free but it's a little drying. Which poo do you use? I've been using a glycerin spray and coconut oil and my hair feels soft most of the time. It just needs to be styled.


I have a natural shampoo bar from Cush Cosmetics that I rarely use, maybe once a month.  To cleanse regularly, I use a bentonite clay mix.  I mix it with ACV, distilled water, or coconut water.  With coconut water my hair feels relaxed (incredibly conditioned) and very defined.  I rarely use oils because if my hair is coated w/it moisture isn't getting thru (oil and water don't mix).


----------



## locabouthair

nothidden said:


> I have a natural shampoo bar from Cush Cosmetics that I rarely use, maybe once a month.  To cleanse regularly, I use a bentonite clay mix.  I mix it with ACV, distilled water, or coconut water.  With coconut water my hair feels relaxed (incredibly conditioned) and very defined.  I rarely use oils because if my hair is coated w/it moisture isn't getting thru (oil and water don't mix).



Thanks. I have the aztec bentonite clay at home. I use to use it on  my face but I will try it on my hair.


----------



## Coilystep

locabouthair said:


> Well I could use a better shampoo. I'm using cantu's sulfate free but it's a little drying. Which poo do you use? I've been using a glycerin spray and coconut oil and my hair feels soft most of the time. It just needs to be styled.


Maybe try incorporating a gel or other styling products and leave in. If you like cantu the have an affordable curling cream and curling custard. I've used both in the pass. Creme of nature also has some nice styling products. I prefer runny gels for my hair my favorites are as I am curling jelly and Camille rose curl maker. Now that you hair is shorter you have the opportunity to learn what works for hair without having to deal with an overwhelming amount of hair.


----------



## GGsKin

Double post.


----------



## LavenderMint

I'm about to comb out my locs after 15 years with them and I'm excited and SO terrified at the same time. 
I cut them last week and now they're midback length instead of low back. 

Feels like I'm sitting at the top of a roller coaster, about to start towards the first hill. .......I hate roller coasters.....


----------



## PJaye

^^^ I'm excited for you.


----------



## ImanAdero

MeaWea said:


> I'm about to comb out my locs after 15 years with them and I'm excited and SO terrified at the same time.
> I cut them last week and now they're midback length instead of low back.
> 
> Feels like I'm sitting at the top of a roller coaster, about to start towards the first hill. .......I hate roller coasters.....


I helped my mom take hers down... God bless you. Halfway through you might just want to chop lol, but keep going!


----------



## fifigirl

spacetygrss said:


> I followed the directions from my Komaza Analysis this wash day. My hair is gloriously moisturized, all without me DCing under the dryer. Yay! I hope that this is the start of something great!



If you don't mind, what were the steps recommended for washing your hair?


----------



## Smiley79

I forgot how much I absolutely love As I Am Co-wash conditioner.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I really need to wash my hair tonight but i've been extremely lazy lately after work.


----------



## spacetygrss

fifigirl said:


> If you don't mind, what were the steps recommended for washing your hair?


It wasn't as much about how to wash my hair. It was more about how to condition it and then the "after care."
Wash hair using gentle shampoo.
protein conditioner (1x/week)
moisturizing conditioner for 10 minutes WITHOUT HEAT (this whole thing is a change; I usually do ~30 minutes with heat or steam)
protein spray (I'm currently finishing a sample by Komaza, but ordered Aphogee's version to use when the Komaza runs out)
LOCB.
No cowashing....ever.
Follow up in 4 months.

I was skeptical about doing such a short moisturizing conditioning session after using protein, especially without heat. However, her rationale was that I have high porosity hair with raised cuticles on the microscopic exam. I have no need for heat because my hair will readily accept the conditioner. Doing a long session could/would undue the work that I had just done with the protein.

I tried it and so far, it seems to have worked. 

HTH


----------



## krissyhair

krissyhair said:


> Softsheen-Carson is giving away free samples of their Dark & Lovely L.O.C system. That means free samples of 3 of their products: liquid leave-in, oil serum, and curling cream. Check their website.


I got around to use the system today. It worked really well, especially since my hair was dry from shampooing too thoroughly.

The liquid and oil are messy, but probably because it came in little sample packets instead of spray bottles.

I'm a one step girl at heart. If I were to purchase any of these products, it would be the moisture lock sealing cream.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Should I wash my hair tomorrow or wait until Saturday?

I also have to decide if I'm going to get my hair re-braided or straightened in 2 weeks when I take the bar again. It's been a while since I've worn my hair straight, I'd like to see my length. But I won't be able to work out with a press/curl. Decisions.


----------



## krissyhair

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Should I wash my hair tomorrow or wait until Saturday?
> 
> I also have to decide if I'm going to get my hair re-braided or straightened in 2 weeks when I take the bar again. It's been a while since I've worn my hair straight, I'd like to see my length. But I won't be able to work out with a press/curl. Decisions.



You're sitting for the bar??? Congratulations! In that case, braids lol. Straighten it when you get sworn in.


----------



## fifigirl

spacetygrss said:


> It wasn't as much about how to wash my hair. It was more about how to condition it and then the "after care."
> Wash hair using gentle shampoo.
> protein conditioner (1x/week)
> moisturizing conditioner for 10 minutes WITHOUT HEAT (this whole thing is a change; I usually do ~30 minutes with heat or steam)
> protein spray (I'm currently finishing a sample by Komaza, but ordered Aphogee's version to use when the Komaza runs out)
> LOCB.
> No cowashing....ever.
> Follow up in 4 months.
> 
> I was skeptical about doing such a short moisturizing conditioning session after using protein, especially without heat. However, her rationale was that I have high porosity hair with raised cuticles on the microscopic exam. I have no need for heat because my hair will readily accept the conditioner. Doing a long session could/would undue the work that I had just done with the protein.
> 
> I tried it and so far, it seems to have worked.
> 
> HTH


oh wow! very interesting.....i wish i could have my hair analysed...it probably would take months for me to get my analysis as i live overseas. You must be having a ball as this really shortens your wash day.....and the no co washing part....i keep seeing that in most people's analysis recommendations.


----------



## AgeinATL

I have my very first hair appointment as a natural next Friday. I am so nervous! I did my research and heard good things about the Huetiful salon here in Atlanta, so I am hopeful that it will be a pleasant experience. I am getting a blow out, trim and flat twist out (I didn't want to overdo it with the heat so I opted to not get it flat ironed).


----------



## spacetygrss

fifigirl said:


> oh wow! very interesting.....i wish i could have my hair analysed...it probably would take months for me to get my analysis as i live overseas. You must be having a ball as this really shortens your wash day.....and the no co washing part....i keep seeing that in most people's analysis recommendations.


It definitely shortened my wash day. I'm
cautiously optimistic about the whole thing.
I think that co washing probably works fine for people with low-to-normal porosity. It's harder for them to get moisture into their hair so frequent conditioning is good. For me, I just need to keep the moisture from leaving my hair, but initially getting it in is easy.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

krissyhair said:


> You're sitting for the bar??? Congratulations! In that case, braids lol. Straighten it when you get sworn in.


True! That's what I'd like to do if I pass. *prays* Thanks!!!!


----------



## CodeRed

OMG hotcombs.net doesn't have enough of the Magic Mini Star comb for me to order 2 for my family members and they're on sale right now


----------



## Beany

I went three weeks without washing my hair thanks to a crazy work schedule. Today I washed my hair using NurCreations Rhassoul mud wash and my scalp feels so much better.


----------



## ms.blue

I gave myself a sore scalp right in the middle by bunning my hair for a week straight


----------



## LavenderMint

It's taking me about 90 minutes to comb out each loc.  I've done three.  Even though I'm detangling/combing out a tribble's worth of hair with each one, I've retained a LOT of length   I'm enjoying seeing my loose hair again and tickled pink to see coils POPPIN! 
3 down .....a zillion more to go.


----------



## Coilystep

MeaWea said:


> It's taking me about 90 minutes to comb out each loc.  I've done three.  Even though I'm detangling/combing out a tribble's worth of hair with each one, I've retained a LOT of length   I'm enjoying seeing my loose hair again and tickled pink to see coils POPPIN!
> 3 down .....a zillion more to go.


I hope you share some pictures with us. Good luck and be patient.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

took out my crochet braids wish i could just put them back in...but the heat, the heat......and the lack of  options to wash with synthetic hair....cant to it


----------



## LavenderMint

126.  If I give myself two weeks, taking out 8-9 locs a day starting from the middle inside, I'll be done. 

I also just realized two things: 1- I have no idea HOW to wash my loose hair.   2- My hair has pretty much been in a stretched state for the last 15 years and once I wash it loose, I may have to deal with super shrinkage again. SL used to shrink up into a two inch thick helmet.

Let me get on YouTube and figure this out.


----------



## movingforward

I just installed my twists last week.  I'm ready to take them down, but I don't want to come my hair either.  

I think I'll wait one more week before I make any final decisions.


----------



## shasha8685

The way these box braids are going, I may be able to stretch them a bit further if (and only if) I get my edges redone next month.....hmmmm. Sounds like that may be the best move.....


----------



## Cattypus1

One of the best things I did for myself after my big chop was to take a monthly picture.  It has helped me to see evidence of all of my hard work.  I know my hair is always growing and the pictures let me see that I am retaining.  It's not anywhere close to the length I'm trying to achieve but my pics are proof that I'll get there.


----------



## mz.rae

Anyone know how I can wash my hair without getting my ear wet? I just had surgery on my earlobe to get a keloid removed and I can't get the bandage wet. I was thinking about wrapping my ear up in plastic shower caps and using a rubberband to keep it secure. I really want to wash my hair it has been two weeks and my scalp is starting to itch.


----------



## ClassyJSP

mz.rae said:


> Anyone know how I can wash my hair without getting my ear wet? I just had surgery on my earlobe to get a keloid removed and I can't get the bandage wet. I was thinking about wrapping my ear up in plastic shower caps and using a rubberband to keep it secure. I really want to wash my hair it has been two weeks and my scalp is starting to itch.



I use earplugs when I wash my hair in the shower. If you can't use those I've seen ear guards in Walmart


----------



## Honey Bee

mz.rae said:


> Anyone know how I can wash my hair without getting my ear wet? I just had surgery on my earlobe to get a keloid removed and I can't get the bandage wet. I was thinking about wrapping my ear up in plastic shower caps and using a rubberband to keep it secure. I really want to wash my hair it has been two weeks and my scalp is starting to itch.


I would suggest the sink, or head down over the tub like AuCurls Naturelle on yt. That way you can direct the water away from your ear. I'd also suggest covering it like you said, maybe  with some saran wrap. You should slather some sort of butter on the wound itself before covering it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I was so close to cutting the front to the back length but I couldn't do it. It's still like  inch or inch and a quarter longer but my ends aren't bad and my two front parts are even and the back so whatever....


----------



## Lilmama1011

About to get my braids done tomorrow.  So excited but also scared at the same time. I saw a girl that took out her braids and the whole back was broken off.  She   hadn't got a relaxer in a year and the back was broken off to the natural part.  She scared the crap out of me. But her hair was so dry and tangled  and she kept telling us different  stories about how long she had them in so.... I was looking at different styles I can wear. But like a lhcf member, I'm thinking about tension and how it might not be smart to wear it down when it's so fresh. But let me love my life mannnnn! I just did a little trim and deep conditioning now and about to blow out the races to make it easier to part


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm thinking about just straightening my hair to make it easier. I'm just starting to have anxiety about her struggling to comb through my new growth and breaking hair because like I have said before, everybody isn't as careful when combing your hair the way lhcf is. But the  again,  I don't want to use direct heat and I said I would when I graduate which is in two months


----------



## KinkyRN

ClassyJSP said:


> I use earplugs when I wash my hair in the shower. If you can't use those I've seen ear guards in Walmart


Sallys sells those ear covers too.


----------



## Beany

It's taking forever to check out on walgreens' site. Yall tryna buy up all the SM lol. It's BOGO this week. I'm just tryna get some body washes for the kids lawd lol.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I just bought some DivaCurl and Jane Carter products on Target, they have a BOGO/50% and 10% off, discount code = July. Pretty sweet deal.
I noticed they had Kinky Curly products on sale too but I didn't purchase.


----------



## SuchaLady

Getting a relaxer and trim tomorrow. The back of my hair isn't cute. Gotta even that up. Then maybe finally crochets, we will see.


----------



## spacetygrss

Week 2 following the routine from my hair analysis. So far so good. My hair seems to be digging the increased protein and DCing without heat. I had fewer tangles and ssks in my hair after washing. Hopefully, the next time I check there will be fewer splits as well.


----------



## kanozas

Well, my hair has changed.  Just ugh!   Maybe it's a supplement I'm taking?  Dunno.  But back to henna.  Hopefully, I don't have a reaction to it.  Surely can't leave it on for hours upon end.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Washed my hair this afternoon and realized that the back of my hair has hangtime and curls and the top is just one big tangley puff. It look forever to attempt to detangle it.


----------



## Cattypus1

Deleted post.


----------



## Sosa

I am mad at the new aphogee 2-step protein formula. I preferred the old chalky stuff.
My hair doesn't get as strong anymore. Boo..!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Glad I decided to wash my hair before I sat down to do MBEs. DC-ing now and I'm killing 2 birds with 1 stone--doing bar prep and giving my hair some needed TLC!

I'm leaning toward re-braiding for the bar and saving the press and curl for November when results come out which will also be around my birthday. It would be nice to be able to show off my length at all the swearing-in events and stuff! *praying*


----------



## overtherainbow

I straightened a piece of my natural hair for the first time ever. It was one of my shorter edges. I didn't use any heat protectant besides EVCO and my coils bounced right back. I'm definitely not doing my entire head ever again though.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Braided up. That crap hurts when you start off. Like I have said a million times, no one will comb and care for your hair like you. I didn't like how she was combing and told her to use the wide tooth.  I didn't feel it pulling from the root but I felt like it was breaking away from the root or assumed it because of how she did that part. I caught her going from scalp to ends with the small teeth and almost had a heart attack.  My hair looks so thick and good before we started.  I hope to god she didn't ruin my hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I had to have SO  calm me down and say it's impossible for her to have ruined my hair and me not have felt it. I don't want anyone touching my hair again.  That's how I felt before the braids and I feel like it's affirmed now. I should have straightened my hair but I blew it out and I can imagine if it wasn't.   Seperating my hair at the root to part it and just pulling hard isn't cool. Once I said ouch. Apart me want to take it out to verify that is fine but if damage has been done,  then it's done already


----------



## spacetygrss

After 14 years of being natural, I just finally did my first set of flat twists. The parts aren't straight and they're messy, but they'll do. I'll give myself a C+.


----------



## yaya24

I installed minitwists on July 5th. 1 week down 2 more to go.
Yesterday I water rinsed them. My hair and scalp feel nice.
I think I'm going to water rinse every 3-4 days for the duration of this set.


----------



## HappyAtLast

spacetygrss said:


> Week 2 following the routine from my hair analysis. So far so good. My hair seems to be digging the *increased protein* and *DCing without heat*. I had fewer tangles and ssks in my hair after washing. Hopefully, the next time I check there will be fewer splits as well.


These two things work great for me.  I'll be doing my Aphogee 2-step tonight.  I do it every 6-8 weeks.  DC for about 45-60 min without heat has yielded much softer and easily detangled hair.  I've been doing this now for about 9 months.


----------



## LavenderMint

DH is so cute lol he's watching this comb out process with fascination. He's only ever seen me w/o locs in pictures. I'm glad he's on board cuz I asked that no one come over for weekly game night until I'm done. This ish is NOT a spectator sport!!


----------



## curlyTisME

I love my silicon mix conditioner as my DC. It always provides me with slip and lots of moisture.


----------



## Coilystep

MeaWea said:


> DH is so cute lol he's watching this comb out process with fascination. He's only ever seen me w/o locs in pictures. I'm glad he's on board cuz I asked that no one come over for weekly game night until I'm done. This ish is NOT a spectator sport!!


Once you are done how do you plan on wearing your hair?  Do you have any experience with loose natural hair?  What made you decide to unlock?


----------



## naija24

this closure is killing my life right now. i want so badly to scratch my head and I cannot. But this weave was $535 (install + bundles + closure) so best believe this ish ain't coming off.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I don't think I can take this stretch any longer washed and blowdried my hair last night and the new growth is so thick


----------



## Honey Bee

naija24 said:


> this closure is killing my life right now. i want so badly to scratch my head and I cannot. But this weave was* $535* (install + bundles + closure) so best believe this ish ain't coming off.


----------



## ClassyJSP

naija24 said:


> this closure is killing my life right now. i want so badly to scratch my head and I cannot. But this weave was $535 (install + bundles + closure) so best believe this ish ain't coming off.


 
I just fainted I don't think i'll ever spend that much on hair at one time


----------



## ckisland

Finally got a taste of heat damage, and it hurts even when I knew this would be the end result. Lawd, I feel like I stabbed my best friend ! 
Now I'll probably be cutting 3 inches, so no APL for me this year . I'm going to go into overdrive babying mode and hopefully I'll get back what I cut by December.


----------



## Coilystep

naija24 said:


> this closure is killing my life right now. i want so badly to scratch my head and I cannot. But this weave was $535 (install + bundles + closure) so best believe this ish ain't coming off.


 Couldn't be me. 1. I need to be able to get to my scalp and hair at all times. 2. I definitely not spend all that at one time on weave. 

I'm salty about having to get braids/twists for vacation because I don't want to put my hair away. Definitely won't cost more than $175.


----------



## nothidden

KidneyBean86 said:


> Washed my hair this afternoon and realized that the back of my hair has hangtime and curls and the top is just one big tangley puff. It look forever to attempt to detangle it.


I know what that's like...smh.  Clay and conditioner 'relaxes' my crown, which is doing better.  But it always wants to tangle.


----------



## nothidden

naija24 said:


> this closure is killing my life right now. i want so badly to scratch my head and I cannot. But this weave was $535 (install + bundles + closure) so best believe this ish ain't coming off.





Honey Bee said:


>


 is right!  I don't think I've ever spent that much on a hair style.


----------



## nothidden

ckisland said:


> Finally got a taste of heat damage, and it hurts even when I knew this would be the end result. Lawd, I feel like I stabbed my best friend !
> Now I'll probably be cutting 3 inches, so no APL for me this year . I'm going to go into overdrive babying mode and hopefully I'll get back what I cut by December.


I just finished a week doing the Inversion Method and gained .5 - 1".  And the growth varied from area to area...but I'll take it and will continue doing the IM each month.


----------



## Honey Bee

nothidden said:


> is right!  I don't think I've ever spent that much on a hair style.


I've spent up to $450, but it wasn't often and it wasn't my money. 

'I'd rather keep the cash and grow my own hair.' <---- what I said after my last weave. 

(no offense to you @naija24, my former transitioning buddy, just talking ish, lol)


----------



## Cattypus1

I swear I had the worst hair day of my life today!  I was ready to either shave it or relax it!  I know my hair is growing (I'm past shoulder length stretched) but the way it shrinks I don't think it will ever be long enough that I don't look crazy when my hair is dry...rant over!  Came home clarified, got my new NG Peppermint Condish on with my hothead watching BB on DVR.


----------



## Cattypus1

ckisland said:


> Finally got a taste of heat damage, and it hurts even when I knew this would be the end result. Lawd, I feel like I stabbed my best friend !
> Now I'll probably be cutting 3 inches, so no APL for me this year . I'm going to go into overdrive babying mode and hopefully I'll get back what I cut by December.


This makes me so sad and even more determined not to straighten.  Good luck!


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> Finally got a taste of heat damage, and it hurts even when I knew this would be the end result. Lawd, I feel like I stabbed my best friend !
> Now I'll probably be cutting 3 inches, so no APL for me this year . I'm going to go into overdrive babying mode and hopefully I'll get back what I cut by December.



I'm so sorry - that really sucks. Is the damage high up or near the ends?  Can you slowly trim it off instead of cutting all at once? What happened?


----------



## meka72

I started dating this guy about 4 weeks ago and decided to show him that 1/2 of the fridge contains 2/3 of my hair products AND to show him my cornrowed hair, which I wear under a wig. 

I probably shouldn't have showed him the hair products in the fridge.


----------



## ms.blue

I posted a new profile pic on my fb page and woman commented that she liked my new weave and where did I purchase the hair from.  The kicker is that I posted a picture of my real hair not a weave.  This the second time she has done this!


----------



## ckisland

Cattypus1 said:


> This makes me so sad and even more determined not to straighten.  Good luck!


I've straightened my hair a lot, and this is my first time getting any heat damage at all!! I was stupid, and overestimated what my hair could withstand . I still wouldn't tell anyone to be afraid of using heat, just use it properly and make sure your hair is ready for it. I do envy naturals who've gone years and years without using a drop of heat .



GettingKinky said:


> I'm so sorry - that really sucks. Is the damage high up or near the ends?  Can you slowly trim it off instead of cutting all at once? What happened?


Looking at the pics I took of the damage, I think it maybe higher up in some areas like 1/4-1/2 of the length . The damage is everywhere. My nape is definitely the worst hit because it's so fine . My initial reaction was to just chop some inches and start from there, but I think I'll trim slowly instead and let it grow out. This will be my "transition" I guess. Thankfully, my hair is super soft and doesn't seem to be breaking. 
What happened? I decided to blowdry and flatiron my hair at the highest heat (like I always do) on hair that hadn't been conditioned at all. No conditioner, no leave-in, no internal protection from heat at all. My hair was in the healthiest state it had ever been in because of my ACV+water+CO routine, so I thought I would be able to straighten on the fly. I knew my hair was fried the second I finished . I've been in this hair game way too long to have done something this stupid, but I got cocky and reckless. Lesson learned! Never again .


----------



## ckisland

nothidden said:


> I just finished a week doing the Inversion Method and gained .5 - 1".  And the growth varied from area to area...but I'll take it and will continue doing the IM each month.


Thanks for mentioning this!!! I've never seriously considered it, but I am definitely going to give it a shot!


----------



## curlyTisME

I took my flat twists out for first time in four days. My hair feels moisturized and really soft. I don't want to have to retwist tonight because I feel like that is extra manipulation but oh well, if I don't twist it I will look like Don King. I'll definitely finger detangle rather than using a comb or my Denman brush.


----------



## nothidden

ckisland said:


> Thanks for mentioning this!!! I've never seriously considered it, but I am definitely going to give it a shot!


You're welcome.  I didn't take my first attempt seriously last fall, not even sure I finished.  But now I am anxious to gain some length so figured why not.


----------



## LavenderMint

stephanie75miller said:


> Once you are done how do you plan on wearing your hair?  Do you have any experience with loose natural hair?  What made you decide to unlock?



I decided to unlock because it's been 15 years with them; I first was natural 14-17. When I stayed  natural it was freshman year of college, I was broke, and there wasn't a lot of accurate information about how to properly care for 4c hair. It was all two-strand twists, braids, or Bantu knots if you weren't anything in the 3 range. I did that for a while but didn't feel like it was ME. I was lost and overwhelmed and being a broke college kid, my options were shaving it all off or loc it up. So. Locs. 
I'm not sure yet what I will do long term (I'm curious about frequent washing/water only washing/Curly Queen method/Modified MHM) but my initial plan is:
-clarify shampoo 
-CLT
-clay wash (detangle)
-Kinky Curly Coiling Custard
-Puff! 
A Komaza hair analysis is a definite. Hopefully, the analysis will help me make better choices with my haircare regimen and products. I've learned so much hanging around LHCF and the influx of 4c vloggers/bloggers has helped immensely. I feel much better prepared to deal with my loose natural hair this go round.


----------



## Coilystep

MeaWea said:


> I decided to unlock because it's been 15 years with them; I first was natural 14-17. When I stayed  natural it was freshman year of college, I was broke, and there wasn't a lot of accurate information about how to properly care for 4c hair. It was all two-strand twists, braids, or Bantu knots if you weren't anything in the 3 range. I did that for a while but didn't feel like it was ME. I was lost and overwhelmed and being a broke college kid, my options were shaving it all off or loc it up. So. Locs.
> I'm not sure yet what I will do long term (I'm curious about frequent washing/water only washing/Curly Queen method/Modified MHM) but my initial plan is:
> -clarify shampoo
> -CLT
> -clay wash (detangle)
> -Kinky Curly Coiling Custard
> -Puff!
> A Komaza hair analysis is a definite. Hopefully, the analysis will help me make better choices with my haircare regimen and products. I've learned so much hanging around LHCF and the influx of 4c vloggers/bloggers has helped immensely. I feel much better prepared to deal with my loose natural hair this go round.


So excited for you. Hopefully it won't take too long to undo them.


----------



## Honey Bee

Why is so hard to find youtubers who 1, have my hair type, and 2, started with a twa and grew it long?? I mean, damn. I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## Coilystep

Honey Bee said:


> Why is so hard to find youtubers who 1, have my hair type, and 2, started with a twa and grew it long?? I mean, damn. I'm getting frustrated.


What's your hair type I follow a bunch of different YouTubers. I might have one in my list that fits what you are looking for.


----------



## Honey Bee

stephanie75miller said:


> What's your hair type I follow a bunch of different YouTubers. I might have one in my list that fits what you are looking for.


I thought I was 4a. According to what I thought, if you could visible see the curl from a distance and you have tye 4 hair, it's probably 4a. Now, I don't even know no more. People are just sticking any ol' combination of letters on their yt pages. 

I just found a new channel and I think she's my hair twin. My hair actually looks just like this right this second because I forgot to pineapple last night. 


It would be nice to find a few more, though. She has a whole lot of shrinkage, so it looks like her hair never grows. My whole point is, I wanna see it from short to _long_. _*sigh*_


----------



## Coilystep

Honey Bee said:


> I thought I was 4a. According to what I thought, if you could visible see the curl from a distance and you have tye 4 hair, it's probably 4a. Now, I don't even know no more. People are just sticking any ol' combination of letters on their yt pages.
> 
> I just found a new channel and I think she's my hair twin. My hair actually looks just like this right this second because I forgot to pineapple last night.
> 
> 
> It would be nice to find a few more, though. She has a whole lot of shrinkage, so it looks like her hair never grows. My whole point is, I wanna see it from short to _long_. _*sigh*_


I think I'm 4a as well. I do a similar routine with wetting in the morning. I just don't do as much water. I feel I have at least 50-75% shrinkage. My hair will probably be mid back or waist length before it looks long.

Check out razorempress (although her hair seems to have been pretty long always), iknowlee, aucurls naturelle, 22nd century natural, naturally gg


----------



## Cattypus1

Honey Bee said:


> Why is so hard to find youtubers who 1, have my hair type, and 2, started with a twa and grew it long?? I mean, damn. I'm getting frustrated.


Yes, lawd!  I have been trying to do the exact same thing.  I think I'm a 4-abc, emphasis on the c with major shrinkage.  The way my hair shrinks it will have to be down to my a$$ just to get to shoulder length dry.  What type are you?


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wish I could upload photos.  I feel out of loop because I can't


----------



## GettingKinky

Does anyone else notice that their hair seems to hold more moisture if you let it air dry while in braids?  This may become my new drying technique. This morning I washed my hair before work so I put it in a ponytail put 2 braids in the ponytail and then wrapped the braids around the base to make a bun.


----------



## curlyTisME

Twisted without tools, clips or combs and did a light finger detangle. Lightly oiled my scalp and massaged my hairline and nape. Wash day tomorrow supposedly but I think I'll be changing wash day to Sunday's.


----------



## Honey Bee

Cattypus1 said:


> Yes, lawd!  I have been trying to do the exact same thing.  I think I'm a 4-abc, emphasis on the c with major shrinkage.  The way my hair shrinks it will have to be down to my a$$ just to get to shoulder length dry.  What type are you?


Mostly 4a, like, 3/4 of my head. The rest is 4b/c/?. 

I don't think I have a lot of shrinkage, though, cuz looking at the vid I posted, her hair is mad long, but the way it shrinks up, it looks like my length (NL). Meanwhile, my hair is NL and shrinks to NL. And I don't think it'll shrink more as it grows because I just cut it back from around SL and it actually _looked_ SL.


----------



## Honey Bee

More yt ranting: Why are all of the HAIR yt'ers I follow doing SKIN videos?


----------



## curlyTisME

Wore my hair twisted to work today, wasn't feeling the extra manipulation of untwisting from lastnight. I'm making it a point to be more gentle with my hair, hence my decision to stop using combs and brushes. Lord be with me.


----------



## Lucia

Last weeks 5 day old braid out without gel in 90+ degree + super humid day= shrinkage!
My hair looks better freshly washed and up to day 3 then it's whatever!


----------



## GGsKin

I'm here watching MMA Cyborg vs Van Duin, thinking the hair on the woman checking them in is hella long. Her high ponytail braid reaches her lower back/ tail bone surely.


----------



## Honey Bee

AbsyBlvd said:


> *I'm here watching MMA Cyborg vs Van Duin, thinking the hair on the woman checking them in is hella long*. Her high ponytail braid reaches her lower back/ tail bone surely.


... and that, ladies, is how you know you think about hair too. damn. much!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Just ordered some Entwine Creme Jelly styler to see if it will help my braid outs be more defined and less frizzy.

Need to try a braid or twist out with the Big Chop clip ins I ordered.  I wore them as regular clips last week but I didnt LOVE them - I think I MAY need another pack which sucks.  Im gonna try to make em work before I spend another $150.


----------



## GGsKin

Honey Bee said:


> ... and that, ladies, is how you know you think about hair too. damn. much!



You don't have to tell me. I was thinking the same damn thing


----------



## Beany

I really need to make time to pamper my hair soon. These c effort wash days are not the business.


----------



## BostonMaria

Why is it that Target only sells KBB products in one particular store? Just ONE? really Target? 
I'm too lazy to go there


----------



## bluenvy

GettingKinky said:


> Does anyone else notice that their hair seems to hold more moisture if you let it air dry while in braids?  This may become my new drying technique. This morning I washed my hair before work so I put it in a ponytail put 2 braids in the ponytail and then wrapped the braids around the base to make a bun.


Yes! I just started a braid out routine. After washing and dc,  I add leave in and hair gel. I do four braids. I let them air dry for two days, my hair takes long to dry.
Not only more moisture I realize. At take down my waves and bounce be like .


----------



## curlyTisME

twists will remain intact until tomorrow, going out with my sister so I will wear it out then and wash Sunday.


----------



## ang3lface816

Well, I have to tell someone. I think you ladies are the only ones who will TRULY understand.

Today my boss gave me an opened bottle of conditioner.  She just randomly asked me yesterday if I use conditioner? (UM OF COURSE!! lol) She says she has some she is going to give me. I ask her what brand. She says she doesn't remember. Today, when I get to work there's a huge bottle of Paul Mitchell Detangler Conditioner. The bottle looks..... unclean. And on top of that I just DO NOT TRUST HER.  She has some weird fixation on my hair, constantly staring at it... I guess I should mention I am the only BW in the side of the office she works on. I wear wash n go's usually so my hair is different. She has asked me how I get my hair "like that" and told me I'm "lucky" to have hair like this instead of the other kind (i.e 4b etc) Yes, I shut her down. Not everyone aspires to a Eurocentric idea of beauty.

Huhhh but back to this conditioner. I'll probably just pour it down the drain. I can so see her giving me years old conditioner.. And I'm paranoid from you ladies' stores about hair sabotage.


----------



## GGsKin

ang3lface816 said:


> Well, I have to tell someone. I think you ladies are the only ones who will TRULY understand.
> 
> Today my boss gave me an opened bottle of conditioner.  She just randomly asked me yesterday if I use conditioner? (UM OF COURSE!! lol) She says she has some she is going to give me. I ask her what brand. She says she doesn't remember. Today, when I get to work there's a huge bottle of Paul Mitchell Detangler Conditioner. The bottle looks..... unclean. And on top of that I just DO NOT TRUST HER.  She has some weird fixation on my hair, constantly staring at it... I guess I should mention I am the only BW in the side of the office she works on. I wear wash n go's usually so my hair is different. She has asked me how I get my hair "like that" and told me I'm "lucky" to have hair like this instead of the other kind (i.e 4b etc) Yes, I shut her down. Not everyone aspires to a Eurocentric idea of beauty.
> 
> Huhhh but back to this conditioner. *I'll probably just pour it down the drain*. I can so see her giving me years old conditioner.. And I'm paranoid from you ladies' stores about hair sabotage.



Re the bolded: great idea.


----------



## curlyTisME

ang3lface816 said:


> Well, I have to tell someone. I think you ladies are the only ones who will TRULY understand.
> 
> Today my boss gave me an opened bottle of conditioner.  She just randomly asked me yesterday if I use conditioner? (UM OF COURSE!! lol) She says she has some she is going to give me. I ask her what brand. She says she doesn't remember. Today, when I get to work there's a huge bottle of Paul Mitchell Detangler Conditioner. The bottle looks..... unclean. And on top of that I just DO NOT TRUST HER.  She has some weird fixation on my hair, constantly staring at it... I guess I should mention I am the only BW in the side of the office she works on. I wear wash n go's usually so my hair is different. She has asked me how I get my hair "like that" and told me I'm "lucky" to have hair like this instead of the other kind (i.e 4b etc) Yes, I shut her down. Not everyone aspires to a Eurocentric idea of beauty.
> 
> Huhhh but back to this conditioner. I'll probably just pour it down the drain. I can so see her giving me years old conditioner.. And I'm paranoid from you ladies' stores about hair sabotage.



I would definitely throw it out! Sounds like a hair hater to me!


----------



## DarkJoy

She sounds creepy AF. Yes, let that condish go down the drain.



ang3lface816 said:


> Well, I have to tell someone. I think you ladies are the only ones who will TRULY understand.
> 
> Today my boss gave me an opened bottle of conditioner.  She just randomly asked me yesterday if I use conditioner? (UM OF COURSE!! lol) She says she has some she is going to give me. I ask her what brand. She says she doesn't remember. Today, when I get to work there's a huge bottle of Paul Mitchell Detangler Conditioner. The bottle looks..... unclean. And on top of that I just DO NOT TRUST HER.  She has some weird fixation on my hair, constantly staring at it... I guess I should mention I am the only BW in the side of the office she works on. I wear wash n go's usually so my hair is different. She has asked me how I get my hair "like that" and told me I'm "lucky" to have hair like this instead of the other kind (i.e 4b etc) Yes, I shut her down. Not everyone aspires to a Eurocentric idea of beauty.
> 
> Huhhh but back to this conditioner. I'll probably just pour it down the drain. I can so see her giving me years old conditioner.. And I'm paranoid from you ladies' stores about hair sabotage.


----------



## DarkJoy

Beware! At leastfor me dropping the comb proved be a mistake. Being a normal to heavy shedder lots of hair stayed trapped in my fine 4c. The ssk and broken hair was insane. No comb and finger detangle only contributed to a set back for me. I know it works for many but... keep an eye out. 



curlyTisME said:


> Wore my hair twisted to work today, wasn't feeling the extra manipulation of untwisting from lastnight. I'm making it a point to be more gentle with my hair, hence my decision to stop using combs and brushes. Lord be with me.


----------



## ang3lface816

Right, Ill be pouring it out and then say "Oh, I love the smell". Or something generic.  I love the ladies of LHCF.. yall really understand this hair thing is serious. LOL.


----------



## Lucia

ang3lface816 said:


> Well, I have to tell someone. I think you ladies are the only ones who will TRULY understand.
> 
> Today my boss gave me an opened bottle of conditioner.  She just randomly asked me yesterday if I use conditioner? (UM OF COURSE!! lol) She says she has some she is going to give me. I ask her what brand. She says she doesn't remember. Today, when I get to work there's a huge bottle of Paul Mitchell Detangler Conditioner. The bottle looks..... unclean. And on top of that I just DO NOT TRUST HER.  She has some weird fixation on my hair, constantly staring at it... I guess I should mention I am the only BW in the side of the office she works on. I wear wash n go's usually so my hair is different. She has asked me how I get my hair "like that" and told me I'm "lucky" to have hair like this instead of the other kind (i.e 4b etc) Yes, I shut her down. Not everyone aspires to a Eurocentric idea of beauty.
> 
> Huhhh but back to this conditioner. I'll probably just pour it down the drain. I can so see her giving me years old conditioner.. And I'm paranoid from you ladies' stores about hair sabotage.



@ang3lface816

I don't like to say this but there could be Nair in that stuff or some liquid relaxer or worse.  I wouldn't trust her either. There's more reasons but I wo t get into that here PM me if you want.

You can
1 Just dump it  but she will keep giving you stuff like your some charity case.
So if she gives you more stuff which she probably won't tell her thanks but no thanks you're good.

or

2  you can give it back to her saying I don't use used stuff on my hair that other people give to me whether new but especially not used. You use certain organic black owned stuff etc. Tell her thanks but no thanks. 


And put an end to it right there it's not rude you didn't ask her for her old funky used conditioner anyways.
And look her in the eye when you say it too.


----------



## ang3lface816

Lucia said:


> @ang3lface816
> 
> I don't like to say this but there could be Nair in that stuff or some liquid relaxer or worse.  I wouldn't trust her either. There's more reasons but I wo t get into that here PM me if you want.
> 
> You can
> 1 Just dump it  but she will keep giving you stuff like your some charity case.
> So if she gives you more stuff which she probably won't tell her thanks but no thanks you're good.
> 
> or
> 
> 2  you can give it back to her saying I don't use used stuff on my hair that other people give to me whether new but especially not used. You use certain organic black owned stuff etc. Tell her thanks but no thanks.
> 
> 
> And put an end to it right there it's not rude you didn't ask her for her old funky used conditioner anyways.
> And look her in the eye when you say it too.




Thank you, I am definitely going to tell her I have more than enough stuff so will not be accepting anything else.  And my first thought was, the charity case thing too.  She tells everyone she's a liberal, and I think she wants to recreate her own "BLINDSIDE/insert movie where yt savior helps poor bp". 

I just started this job a couple months ago.. so I didn't want to make a bad impression. My first thought was the Nair thing... Something about her rubs me the wrong way.  

I thought it was kind of arrogant of her to even think that I would want her old nasty conditioner.


----------



## Honey Bee

ang3lface816 said:


> I just started this job a couple months ago.. so I didn't want to make a bad impression. .


You don't have to be stank to make the point. You could just tell her, 'No thank you, I'm 'fancy'. I only use natural handmade stuff, and Paul Mitchell ain't it. But thank you for thinking about me, though...'


----------



## curlyTisME

DarkJoy said:


> Beware! At leastfor me dropping the comb proved be a mistake. Being a normal to heavy shedder lots of hair stayed trapped in my fine 4c. The ssk and broken hair was insane. No comb and finger detangle only contributed to a set back for me. I know it works for many but... keep an eye out.



I will be sure to stay on the lookout for any issues, thanks for the warning!


----------



## movingforward

I'm going to install kinky twists myself this weekend.  I found "jamaican" hair that's similar to Marley hair.  

Hopefully, I can keep the install in my hair for at least 4 weeks.  But I'm transitioning to natural and the frizz is real!


----------



## fatimablush

i hate using clippers....there is always hair all over the place. no matter how well i clean up...there are always little hairs everywhere.

i am trying to mold my hair in the way i want it to go...using the clippers here and there..trimming this and trimming there. i hope it works out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sosa said:


> *I am mad at the new aphogee 2-step protein formula. I preferred the old chalky stuff.
> My hair doesn't get as strong anymore. Boo..!*



@PureSilver

Here is the post I was referring to.


----------



## Sosa

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pure Silver
> 
> Here is the post I was referring to.



Heeeey....what'd I do?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Sosa

Absolutely nothing. .....

@PureSilver was asking in another Thread, if anyone noticed any changes in Apoghee 2 Step.  Performance, Consistency, Smell??

And I remembered reading this and wanted to direct her to your post.


----------



## CurliDiva

I'm bored! HAIR-wise......................


----------



## LavenderMint

Today I tried detangling a loosened loc by using my fingers only instead of a comb (and conditioner, of course) and that made so much difference.  Instead of a frizzy, bushy mess I have coils and I've been telling everyone
I HAVE COILS AND THEY'RE TOO CUTE!!


----------



## GettingKinky

bluenvy said:


> Yes! I just started a braid out routine. After washing and dc,  I add leave in and hair gel. I do four braids. I let them air dry for two days, my hair takes long to dry.
> Not only more moisture I realize. At take down my waves and bounce be like .



What do you do with the 4 braids if you leave the house while your hair is still drying?


----------



## spacetygrss

GettingKinky said:


> Does anyone else notice that their hair seems to hold more moisture if you let it air dry while in braids?  This may become my new drying technique. This morning I washed my hair before work so I put it in a ponytail put 2 braids in the ponytail and then wrapped the braids around the base to make a bun.



This is how I let my hair dry 90% of the time. It takes forever for it to dry, but the result is well-moisturized hair with great definition.


----------



## PureSilver

@IDareT'sHair YES MAM!  Girl I didn't even use it in my hair, I took one good look at the new formula analyzed it and decided then and there it wasn't the same. I called the company today and the rep said they replaced 1 ingredient to a pharmaceutical grade from the previous cosmetic grade. (I can't even remember the long ass name of that ingredient) either way I'm light weight mad because I was not convinced that the product is gonna perform the same way but also when he stated that they haven't received any complains so far about the performance. 


I miss the old stinky runny stuff and I'm gonna call them back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@PureSilver

I'm getting ready to open mine and look at it. 

It is my 1st time trying/buying without having it done at the Salon.

So, now I'm curious.  I'm glad I only picked up 4oz's.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

When you have to do a protein treatment it really extends wash day.  Sigh

Prepooo..wash
Cleanse. .wash
Protein treatment. .wash
Moisture treatment. ..wash...

Finally style!


----------



## PJaye

shawnyblazes said:


> When you have to do a protein treatment it really extends wash day.  Sigh
> 
> Prepooo..wash
> Cleanse. .wash
> Protein treatment. .wash
> Moisture treatment. ..wash...
> 
> Finally style!



Tell me about it.  However, I've been able to cut things down by combining two steps into one - I will use my protein conditioner as a pre-poo on dry hair.  As a matter of fact, I'm currently sitting with a head full of an Aphogee 2-Minute-Silicon Mix Pearl mixture under a cap.


----------



## beingofserenity

My hair is super strong and resilient.  I flat ironed it over and over, multiples times in one setting, and it is still healthy and curly.  The only thing I have to worry about are knots and tangles, which I how to eliminate through frequent washing/removing shed hairs.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Taking care of the hair in braid extensions seems easy enough.  I say that now until I take it out and comb it and see how much breakage I get smh


----------



## Lilmama1011

I got the Shea moisture dry oil mist (Tahitian). It had my scalp shiny like I greased my scalp lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

My new growth be  looking juicy!


----------



## curlyTisME

Wash day has begun, sitting with the mirabelle plum biotin mask by CD in now sealed with EVOO. Trying to use up all the excess junk I've accumulated. Then I'll wash and condition, DC, blow out and twist.


----------



## HappyAtLast

curlyTisME said:


> Wash day has begun, sitting with the mirabelle plum biotin mask by CD in now sealed with EVOO. Trying to use up all the excess junk I've accumulated. Then I'll wash and condition, DC, blow out and twist.


What do you twist your blown out hair with, and does it give you build up? Thanks


----------



## curlyTisME

HappyAtLast said:


> What do you twist your blown out hair with, and does it give you build up? Thanks



I apply product only to my ends. I've been using the organix coconut quench butter and seal with an oil. I remoisturize and seal every other night, and scalp massage with a light oil nightly. No build up from products yet.


----------



## Honey Bee

Why did this man let me go out the house with all this ish in my hair?? I was so mad, I couldn't even form the words to convey all the emotions I was going through, omg. Y'all know that's saying a lot. 

But my twistout was fantastic. Damn you, Wetline and As I am twisting _whatever_ for not mixing properly!


----------



## imaginary

I'm probably wrong but so far I think argan oil is all hype. It's great for my face but I haven't noticed much for my hair. I just want more oils that are thick and amazing like castor oil...


----------



## freecurl

I think I'm the only fine haired person who loves thick deep conditioners as a leave in and it makes my hair look thicker.


----------



## fatimablush

me and my sis went through our container bins in the garage to take a few bags to Good Will, and i found my old hair journal that i kept when i first went natural...for the first time a few years ago. i was looking for this. i detailed what products i used, what worked and what didn't work. so of course i am going to repurchase these. you don't know how much money i spent and the frustration i went through. that is why i always went back to relaxing.

i also wrote how my hair hated shea butter..what it did to my hair. what did i use off and on these past few years...shea butter...my hair loved avocado oil and butter the best...i blew dry my hair and flat ironed and it always reverted back..i found it..i am so happy..now i can think about staying natural...i am so happy i found it...you cannot imagine...

SO did an excellent job fixing my hair where i messed up tapering my twa...the stupid mail man rang the door bell and i took a chunk off..luckily it was behind my ear.


----------



## bluenvy

@GettingKinky I put on a beanie, or an cute hat. Sometimes I wear them as is. I have a little hang time.


----------



## snugglez41685

I want more length but I really love my twist outs! I need to get it together and this humid weather is helping me choose more protective styles.


----------



## Honey Bee

freecurl said:


> I think I'm the only fine haired person who loves thick deep conditioners as a leave in and it makes my hair look thicker.


With fine hair, I'm noticing that how it looks is very dependent on products. So, when I use something thin, my curls are elongated, but kinda anorexic-looking.  When I use something thicker, the curls look all juicy, Yes, they shrink a bit, but idc.


----------



## mz.rae

Wash and go I did on my texlaxed hair last week! Love it!


----------



## naija24

Honey Bee said:


> I've spent up to $450, but it wasn't often and it wasn't my money.
> 
> 'I'd rather keep the cash and grow my own hair.' <---- what I said after my last weave.
> 
> (no offense to you @naija24, my former transitioning buddy, just talking ish, lol)



No offense taken. I like straight natural hair but this summer is a joke. I would like to just have weave for now and not think about doing my actual hair for a bit until maybe the end of this year when I hope to be neck length and I can start straightening my hair again. I want to be CBL by April and dammit I'm sticking to that goal.


----------



## curlyTisME

flat twists for the week, I will be M&Sing nightly.


----------



## naija24

made my own thread but i need immediate advice. i couldn't find it with google or youtube. how the HELL do i wash my hair with a silk/lace closure installed?


----------



## SuchaLady

naija24 said:


> made my own thread but i need immediate advice. i couldn't find it with google or youtube. how the HELL do i wash my hair with a silk/lace closure installed?




You don't. 
Tbh, you should've gotten a wig made instead.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

freecurl said:


> I think I'm the only fine haired person who loves thick deep conditioners as a leave in and it makes my hair look thicker.



You are not the only one. I have fine to medium strands and I use Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque as a leave in. My hair adores it


----------



## KidneyBean86

I had a patient today who tried to stick his dirty hands into my fro this afternoon.

I hit that swerve real quick. No way you are sticking your hands into my hair.


----------



## spacetygrss

I've used protein conditioner 3 weeks in a row.......My hair is buttery soft today.  Love it!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Day 2 of trying the CG method.. my hair just looks dry and frizzy.  Wondering when/if this gets better.


----------



## curlyTisME

spacetygrss said:


> I've used protein conditioner 3 weeks in a row.......My hair is buttery soft today.  Love it!



What have you been using?


----------



## KidneyBean86

I decided to bump up my cowashing to 1 to 2 times per week. Normally, I just wash my hair once a week but I want to see if I retain more by cowashing more often.


----------



## ckisland

It took me a few days, but I got over the devastation of  having heat damage . I learned my lesson, and will never make that mistake again, but the plan for my hair had been to keep it straight anyway .  That, and I'm over cutting my hair. I ain't about that life right now LOL!! I'm trying to hit APL this December and make my way to WL locks. Having my curls 100% back would be nice, but it's not necessary for the goals I wanted to achieve this time around


----------



## curlyTisME

I will untwist my flat twists tonight detangle lightly and M&S.


----------



## SheenaVee

I think I'm gonna cut my hair into a curly A line bob tonight. Wish me luck!

If it turns out good I'll post pics. If not, then....


----------



## GGsKin

SheenaVee said:


> I think I'm gonna cut my hair into a curly A line bob tonight. Wish me luck!
> 
> If it turns out good I'll post pics. If not, then....



Good luck! Hopefully we'll get to see it soon


----------



## SheenaVee

SheenaVee said:


> I think I'm gonna cut my hair into a curly A line bob tonight. Wish me luck!
> 
> If it turns out good I'll post pics. If not, then....



I did it! And I really love how it turned out. I cut it a bit shorter than I'd intended to because the back was wonky and I had to cut it more to even it out. But it's no biggie, I still love it. In the pics I have the longest bits tucked behind my ear so it is sort of A line you just can't tell. I like the tucked behind my ear look. 

Anyway, here's a pic. I don't like how my face looks in them hence the black circles.


----------



## SuchaLady

@Dayjoy my new coworker has a cosmetology license. Cosmo Prof here I come!


----------



## overtherainbow

Some lady complimented my locs today!

Only problem is that I actually have loose natural hair.  Maybe its finally time to detangle


----------



## Dayjoy

SuchaLady said:


> @Dayjoy my new coworker has a cosmetology license. Cosmo Prof here I come!


Lol!!!  NOTHING like that CosmoProf discount!


----------



## GGsKin

overtherainbow said:


> Some lady complimented my locs today!
> 
> Only problem is that I actually have loose natural hair.  Maybe its finally time to detangle


----------



## HaveSomeWine

My hair goodies finally came in the mail. Can't wait to order more stuff. LOL!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hey ladies! I know it's been awhile, but I have Braidlocs now since June. I have two pictures: One random and one from my son's graduation


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

1. Decided I'm going to take my hair out while I'm re-watching TUT on iTunes  that way I can wash it and DC while I'm studying and blow dry before I go to bed so I can study in the morning before my braider comes.
2. My hair seems to be growing almost 1 inch a month since I stuck to braids and left it alone. I'm curious how long it will be when I straighten it in November for my birthday (and bar results).


----------



## CluelessJL

Sigh. My theme for this week (hair related and otherwise) is feeling incredibly ignorant. Pity party of one right here


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

me too :-(


----------



## theRaven

I'm mad at myself for having so much heat damage. But trimming my hair little by little is so relieving, I'm seeing so much more beauty I this healthy hair state.


----------



## theRaven

I really adore this half up half done twistout style with a side bang. It's soo cute on me and works with every outfit.


----------



## fasika

I tried flaxseed gel for the first time and I'm underwhelmed. I don't know if I didn't make it right or apply enough. I do have some definition, but nothing I can't get with just conditioner. It's definitely a super-light hold gel on my coarse hair, not even close to my Ecostyler.

I'll redo my WnG tomorrow, and I'll pile on the flaxseed gel to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## fasika

Also, I've been doing the Curly Girl method for the past 2 weeks, and nothing but WnG and I love it so far.

I've done cowashing since back in the 90s, as well as skipping combs/brushes and shampoos for at least 2 weeks at a time, but I didn't have as good a time as now. The difference is that this time I'm using silicone-free products. 

I tried all-natural products in the past and my hair hated them - it has apparently changed over the years, because it seems to like it so far. I have much less shedding, and MUCH shinier and moisturized hair with much less effort.


----------



## fasika

Honey Bee said:


> Why is so hard to find youtubers who 1, have my hair type, and 2, started with a twa and grew it long?? I mean, damn. I'm getting frustrated.



I'm STILL looking for a youtuber with my hair type, and I've been searching for at least 5 years. Sigh.

The fact I have like 3 different hair types doesn't help. So far, I'm 99% sure the last 1/3 of my hair is 4A. The rest is one big ****** mystery.


----------



## CodeRed

CluelessJL said:


> Sigh. My theme for this week (hair related and otherwise) is feeling incredibly ignorant. Pity party of one right here





whosthatcurl said:


> me too :-(



Well you might as well include the whole board who is active on the hair side because if we knew everything we needed to about our own hair we'd probably not still be active


----------



## meka72

My ungrateful a** daughter told me that natural hair ages me


----------



## PJaye

meka72 said:


> My ungrateful a** daughter told me that natural hair ages me



Would you like to borrow my "come again?" stick?


----------



## meka72

Lol. Lucky for her, we are about 450 miles a part or else there would have been some consequences and repercussions. 



PJaye said:


> Would you like to borrow my "come again?" stick?


----------



## SheenaVee

My curls always look so much better when they're shorter. 

I noticed this last time I cut my hair but I thought that maybe my hair might have been damaged in some way last time and when I cut it I just cut off all the damage. But my hair definitely wasn't damaged this time and now I've cut it the curls just look so much better, more defined, more clumped, just more curly in general. It's probably because when it's longer the curls are weighed down more so they don't 'pop' as much. But yeah, I love it.

Another thing I've noticed is that maybe my face looks better with shorter hair. Not super short like when I first BCed but around neck length to shoulder length like when I cut it a few years ago and now. I think this because last time I cut it and this time I've been getting more male attention than I usually do. Not that male attention is the be all and end all but I deffo think shorter hair may look better on me. Maybe that's why I always get bored with my look and my hair when it starts getting really long. 

ETA: Just had another thought. Or maybe it's having less hair around my face that suits me more. Because I tend to also get more attention when my hair is tamer, like slicked back off my face, somehow. Basically when my face is showing a lot more. Maybe big hair or a lot of hair overwhelms my features in some way. Idk.


----------



## ClassyJSP

So excited to be able to take a lunch break today and head over to ulta to pick up somethings


----------



## KinkyRN

Decided to go on a no buy until black Friday or the next big sale. I've picked out the lines I want to try and a few old favs. Plus I'll have time to kill some of my stash.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I swear wearing these box braids are going way too slow.  I thought last week was two weeks, but just this Sunday it will be two weeks. I miss my hair but it looks nice


----------



## Lilmama1011

I want to wash my hair but I'm scared it will frizz my braids so I will just use dry shampoo and spray and oil my hair and might use the hot head to infuse the moisture once a week


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was supposed to do my hair early this morning.  That didnt happen at all.


----------



## overtherainbow

Going to an outdoor event tomorrow thats not worth the 20 minutes it takes to let down my bye felicia braids.  Might just wear a sunhat.  I made the mistake of wearing a braidout to a baseball game this week on a humid day and I was 2 seconds from shaving my hair off.


----------



## fasika

My hair looked amazing today in my WnG. I'd say it's either the best or the 2nd best WnG I've EVER had! Lots of frizz-control and definition, tons of movement, very elongated, much less volume but still has body, lots of sheen, and no crunch.

I'm so glad I got more Ecostyler gel. Yeah, the flaxseed has got to go.
I'm also glad I reincorporated the Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol back in my routine. I know it's technically not CG method approved due to mineral oil, but it's always done amazing things for my hair, and the rest of the ingredients are fabulous, specially at that price point.

Those are the two things I changed today, and it shows.


----------



## okange76

Found a new braider from Gambia and I'm overly impressed.  Half Cornrows, Half Kinky Twists exceptionally neat and careful not to pull my edges. I was in an out in 2 1/2 hrs and she was the sole braider.  I have never seen hands fly so fast like that.  If I wanted a full head kinky twists, it would have taken her 3 hrs or less. Very friendly and good customer service. I'm also transitioning so I'm beyond thrilled.  My hair was sitting right in rat's nest territory after being 9 months post relaxer.


----------



## theRaven

My hair was in a half up half down braidout with a side bang. Well it rained yesterday, it poured heavily and sure of itself for a while and I was at the bus stop waiting. My hair was affected by the humidity of Miami air and that lovely rain. However to my surprise when I came back home in the evening my hair braidout softened up having the appearance of soft and fluffy curls to touch.


----------



## LavenderMint

About a third of the way done with my hair.  Considering painting my fingertips with clear polish to keep the wrinkles at bay.  So tired and my hands are crying. Gotta stay focused, though.  It WILL be worth it. 

........it had better be......


----------



## Lilmama1011

About to spray my box braids and scalp with braid spray and grapeseed oil and infuse moisture with my  hot head for a half hour heating up twice wearing it 15 minutes a piece


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I just realized that......

I haven't fully flatironed my hair in over a year. 

I have been fully natural for 6 months now. 

My hair is getting so big it won't fully fit my phone screen  (I'm lowkey loving this problem).
Protective styling is definitely where it is at.

#WigLife


----------



## LadyRaider

New DevaCurl product costs 28.00?? Who are they making that stuff for? Paris Hilton?

http://www.devacurl.com/supercream.html


----------



## Lilmama1011

I feel like I  have a lot of new growth for it just hitting two weeks for my braids. I was pulling it a little and even SO  was like wow. I will be inverting next week to see if I can get some added growth from that for once, take the braids out at weeks four,  wear it out for a week, and then relax


----------



## Bibliophile

I found the SM Purification Masque at my local CVS!
 
....Cue “Shoutin' Music"


----------



## Lilmama1011

Really can't wait til I take these braids out to wash them. When I scratch I see buildup.  Also the braid spray has cones in it and I'm spraying twice a day. But I like how my scalp was so moist after the hot heads off. I then dipped my braids into some boiling water again to seal it even more and applied grapeseed oil to my scalp and braids.  I then put my scarf and put two ponytail twists and put a ponytail holder on the ends. It's going to stay like that at least until tomorrow


----------



## GettingKinky

I haven't washed my hair for 2 weeks now. I've been so busy. Maybe I'll cowash tomorrow morning.


----------



## curlyTisME

Finished styling my hair for the week. Now I only have to M&S at night.


----------



## CluelessJL

I would like neem powder much more if it wasn't for the colour. Rinsing it out makes it look like I'm remaking The Exorcist in my bathroom...


----------



## curlyTisME

Did not feel like taking out my twists so a handband it is. I did  mini twists this week rather than flat twists.


----------



## Honey Bee

I have a short tapered cut now and I must say, I'm enjoying it. I can wash everyday if I want without too much drama, and if I don't want to, I can easily get to second and third day hair. All is good in my hair world.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

The Hispanic lady sitting across from me has a beard. On the bright side, I just oiled and tea rinsed my hair. Then, I moisturized, sealed and bunned. I also just purchased some Emergencia conditioner. I'm guessing it's Dominican?


----------



## curlyTisME

Just moisturized and sealed for the night. My ends feel a bit dry, I'm not sure why though!


----------



## Coilystep

I really feel like taking out these kinky twist I got put in for vacation. They are only a week old.  I miss my hair. I had planned on keeping them in for at least a month. I'm thinking I will be removing them this weekend.


----------



## lana

I did a few pincurl tutorials on youtube. I'm glad I did because I thought I was pincurling correctly on my own. Well I learned how to do it better.

We'll see how it all turns out when the pincurls come out later. Should be bouncy, curly, and pretty.


----------



## rileypak

I'm not sure what product(s) did what between wash day last week and M&S last night but my hair is on some other level softness. Like fresh spun cotton candy soft, it's glorious


----------



## Bibliophile

I forgot my hairpins this morning while rushing to work. I wore my fuzzy “Celie twists" down instead of the usual updo. Everyone wanted a “4B Hair 101" lesson. Shoot, I should start charging folks.


----------



## curlyTisME

Twisted my hair tonight and will apply some neem oil to my scalp before bed.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Someone at work asked me how long my hair was this afternoon. I pretty much gave them the Kanye shrug and told them that I didn't know. I guess they thought I was being funny but I really don't know due to shrinkage...lol..


----------



## overtherainbow

Baah I really botched my WnG today (thank you hair mousse -____-) and jumped in the shower TWICE to fix it.  It's *decent* now, but will post the pics of shame later for prosperity.
Looks fine from the side right?  Well peep at the 2nd pic for dried results smdh.


----------



## Britt

So since I'm a head sweater and it's been hot as heck lately, I've been washing my hair more frequently... like every 4 days.  I look forward to washing my hair when I get home. My scalp has been sweating in this heat.


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt said:


> So since I'm a head sweater and it's been hot as heck lately, I've been washing my hair more frequently... like every 4 days.  I look forward to washing my hair when I get home. My scalp has been sweating in this heat.


I'm washing every other day and it's great but I wear wngs, so that's no effort on my part. You do t-o's and stuff, right? (read: you actually *do* your hair, right? )


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> I'm washing every other day and it's great but I wear wngs, so that's no effort on my part. You do t-o's and stuff, right? (read: you actually *do* your hair, right? )


 

Oh yeahhhh so it takes a little time. I've gotten faster with the twist outs. I've only attempted a wng once and it was a hot mess. My twist outs are no fail so I stick with those for now. Wng would be lovely in this damn heat.


----------



## Holla

I REFUSE TO BUY ANY MORE NATURAL CONDISH FROM STARTUPS.  First, two Mission Condition  conditioners spoiled now Annabell's Perfect Blend.  That broccoli creme spoiled!  Stinks!  It smells rancid.  I'll stick to Qhemet and Oyin for now. I'm not supporting any more kitchenologists.   Done!


----------



## beingofserenity

I love aussie moist.
I love silicones.
I love shampooing my hair 
I love commercial products.
I will avoid falling into hair fads, and rely more on hair science.


----------



## curlyTisME

Moisturized and sealed and did some flat twists.


----------



## CodeRed

beingofserenity said:


> I will avoid falling into hair fads, and rely more on hair science.



Amen to that.


----------



## kanozas

Now I know why people keep their recipes secret.


----------



## PureSilver

Lawd have mercy when back Friday comes. I'm saving at least $500 for hair products only. I'll be stacking stacking stacking.


----------



## niknakmac

Stop asking me when I am going to perm my hair.  As of right now I have no plans to do so.  If however I change my mind I will be sure to let you know.  I did not grow it out to perm it ok?


----------



## ImanAdero

I seriously don't think k my hair has grown any longer all year... yes I got a trim in April... But it doesn't look longer than it was last year... I guess I need to figure out what's wrong in the event I decide I actually don't feel like cutting my hair.


----------



## nothidden

LadyRaider said:


> New DevaCurl product costs 28.00?? Who are they making that stuff for? Paris Hilton?
> http://www.devacurl.com/supercream.html


For just 5.1 oz!  I was all ready to try it until I saw the price.  So disappointing.


----------



## julzinha

I wish my sister hadn't found my stash, now she is going to think she can just go and use my products without asking me. Especially my bottles of old formula Creme of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo, I hid the box and if she asks, I'm donating it. She has a job she can go buy her own products.


----------



## UniquelyDivine

LHCF has spoiled me to the point where I now assume that other black women know the same things that I know about hair and how to take care of it but today I got a reminder about how some people truly have NO idea  

I sold this girl some beautiful luscious curly weave last weekend & today she messaged me talking bout "How often do I need to condition this hair?  And how do I keep it from tangling? Do I need to comb it?"


----------



## PJaye

julzinha said:


> I wish my sister hadn't found my stash, now she is going to think she can just go and use my products without asking me. Especially my bottles of old formula Creme of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo, I hid the box and if she asks, I'm donating it. She has a job she can go buy her own products.



Store them in a "nosiness repellent" place, like in a box labeled Tangled Christmas Lights.


----------



## julzinha

PJaye said:


> Store them in a "nosiness repellent" place, like in a box labeled Tangled Christmas Lights.


She already saw the box and used one of the bottles, but I took the box with the other bottles and put it in my grandma's closet.


----------



## theRaven

I'm looking at a family video slideshow tighg now. When I the see pictures of me, mu hair was bangingggggg. It was a stretched twistout but it had so much body and volume


----------



## PJaye

julzinha said:


> She already saw the box and used one of the bottles, but I took the box with the other bottles and put it in my grandma's closet.



21st century PJing has become difficult.


----------



## shasha8685

I need to remove my braids. My edges are dictating that it is time.

Once I do, I'll probably do twist outs for about 2 weeks then go to wigging it up. I'm trying to make it past this 8th month of transitioning.....


----------



## overtherainbow

I've been loosely banding my pigtails and ponytails at night under a bonnet this entire week using satin headbands.  I like that it maintains my braidouts better while keeping my hair from tangling up. Hopefully it won't cause any breakage....


----------



## PureSilver

Seems like my combo of vitamins/supplements are working, the hairs in the comb are less, somehow though my hair looks thinner. I'm gonna do a DC today and watch what happens.


----------



## PureSilver

Excessive dry scalp with flakes, how the hell did this happen???


----------



## sharifeh

That moment when your roots look crazy but you have a headache so you take off your headband anyway 
I'm over here looking like a monster lol


----------



## KidneyBean86

Today is wash day and I don't fee like detangling my hair at all..sigh


----------



## gorgeoushair

KidneyBean86 said:


> Today is wash day and I don't fee like detangling my hair at all..sigh



I know the feeling. Lol


----------



## LavenderMint

More than 2/3 done taking out my locs. More than decent length retained. I hopedI'd be done by now. was up til 3 this morning working on it.
My hands feel like they got whacked with a cricket bat. My elbow feels like it wants to just fall out. I smell like icy hot, now aka "Bae". 
Giving up for the night and mixing up a margarita or three. Done with this  mess.


----------



## movingforward

I soaked my Kanekelon hair in vinegar and water for about an hour.  I didn't see any residue!

So I said screw it, shampoo the hair and hanging it up to dry.  I'll prep the hair later on this week to cut down my braiding time.

I currently have kinky twists installed now.  But I think taking down my twists every 3 weeks - rest for a day (shampoo/DC, etc) - and reinstall will help with this transition period.


----------



## Nightingale

The Misto oil mister makes prepooing fast and easy. I should have tried this sooner.


----------



## julzinha

A black tea rinse has truly decreased my shedding. It is a keeper.


----------



## curlyTisME

Time for a blow out and professional trim. I'm thinking September 1st before I go to Philly for the Made in America festival.


----------



## DarkJoy

Omg.

A Sally is opening down the street in a week. This is just horrific for my wallet!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Going to dry shampoo my scalp,  use s towel to soak some residue up, spray it down with my spray (soak call and braids) and put grapeseed oil on my scalp and use hot head to infuse moisture into hair in scalp for half hour


----------



## AgeinATL

Mannnn, this post partum shedding is no joke. I didn't experience it with my previous pregnancies but this time...WHOA. I lose enough hair on wash day to make a wig...

Thank the good Lord my hair is thick.


----------



## GettingKinky

I went swimming in the ocean yesterday and the salt water reacted with the product in my hair and made this white sticky mess at my scalp. I hardly ever use shampoo, but I had to in order to get it out. I wonder what it was?  I only use grapeseed oil, DB transitioning creme and DB leave in conditioner in my hair. But that residue was sticky and white. Maybe I need to shampoo more often. Hmmmmm


----------



## curlyTisME

Made an appt for this Friday, going for a blowout and a trim if I need one. Hopefully I won't.


----------



## naija24

i haven't had a relaxer in 7 months. so exciting!! i hope i'm neck length when I take my weave out sometimes this month.


----------



## naija24

can i take out my own weave with just a seam ripper? how hard is it to do and how long does it take?


----------



## ClassyJSP

I don't know why I ever stopped washing my hair in braids it literally only takes me a few minutes and then I airdry.


----------



## curlyTisME

Redid my wash and go, used Tresemme naturals and SM CES. Added some EVOO too, stretching now while it dries.


----------



## GGsKin

I am literally stalking my wig through my phone.


----------



## niknakmac

My mom and sister came to visit, they pretty much cleared out my shea moisture stash.  I need another BOGO sale.  I feel empty without back ups of shea moisture.


----------



## PureSilver

When you've achieved a decent twist out and have to dive in a barrel of water to retrieve your house keys leaving half your upper body soaked from head to bra. 

This is also " Third world problems".


----------



## KidneyBean86

I had a nightmare about getting my hair relaxed last night. I swear I woke up in a cold sweat and pat my fro. SMH


----------



## PureSilver

I'm loving long Marley braid twists. I think it's gonna be my PS of choice once this hair becomes a bother to handle.


----------



## PureSilver

I would really love to get my hands on some MT, it's one of a few things holding me back on fully deciding to go natural b


----------



## PureSilver

I wish it was easy to grow hair, And grow it sure fast, I may need prayer and fasting for this one, I broke a promise and now I have regrets. Will I be forgiven? Only time will tell.


----------



## niknakmac

I want to wear a head wrap to the beach next weekend.  I hope I can pull it off.


----------



## GGsKin

My wig is here. I haven't tried it on yet...but I like it. It's long though


----------



## ClassyJSP

My scalp has been itching like crazy lately


----------



## imaginary

Tried (and mostly failed at) a wash 'n go today. Everything was going fine till I used the blowdryer with the concentrator nozzle to dry it in a rush... Guess I'm gonna need a diffuser before I try again.


----------



## Coilystep

imaginary said:


> Tried (and mostly failed at) a wash 'n go today. Everything was going fine till I used the blowdryer with the concentrator nozzle to dry it in a rush... Guess I'm gonna need a diffuser before I try again.


I get my best results air drying.  By the time I'm done applying product (I go back to front ) I'm not dripping wet.  I also generally only style once a week on the weekend. During the week I wet and shake in the morning. The times I have used a dryer with or without diffuser results in extra frizz. The more I did wash n goes the easier and better I got. Product application/technique where the most important things for me. Working in small sections yield the best results for me.


----------



## imaginary

stephanie75miller said:


> I get my best results air drying.  By the time I'm done applying product (I go back to front ) I'm not dripping wet.  I also generally only style once a week on the weekend. During the week I wet and shake in the morning. The times I have used a dryer with or without diffuser results in extra frizz. The more I did wash n goes the easier and better I got. Product application/technique where the most important things for me. Working in small sections yield the best results for me.



I'm the kind of nincompoop that waits till I have to go somewhere before experimenting with my hair. Air drying really has been working out better for me on a whole so I should have figured. Thanks though, I'm gonna wait till I have some more free time before trying again.


----------



## Coilystep

imaginary said:


> I'm the kind of nincompoop that waits till I have to go somewhere before experimenting with my hair. Air drying really has been working out better for me on a whole so I should have figured. Thanks though, I'm gonna wait till I have some more free time before trying again.


I totally understand the waiting to the last minute. I think that's why I've been unsuccessful with twist outs and braid outs (they never dried in time). They always result disaster for me and I end up having do a wash n go instead. I'm a procrastinator by nature. I may try them in the future but right now wash goes are my go to.


----------



## BonBon

Yesterday I was at an new acquaintances house. She got to talking about her dye job and noticed the highlights in my hair (she knows I'm wearing fake hair atm). So she gets to touching it, then finds my closure. As soon as I explained what it was she jumped up and started pulling my weave up around the edges to look and feel :/ Then she starts travelling around the back for more investigation. I said no and to stop politely, but she's like "let me look, its interesting!" -_-.

I wasn't in the best of moods so maybe I'm overreacting. I just wish she would have asked permission at least seen as we don't know each other that well. To keep touching me after I said to stop annoyed me also.


----------



## CodeRed

Sumra said:


> Yesterday I was at an new acquaintances house. She got to talking about her dye job and noticed the highlights in my hair (she knows I'm wearing fake hair atm). So she gets to touching it then feels my closure. As soon as I explained what it was and she jumped up and started pulling my weave up around the edges to look and feel :/ Then she starts travelling around the back for more investigation. I said no and to stop politely, but she's like "let me look, its interesting!" -_-.
> 
> I wasn't in the best of moods so maybe I'm overreacting. I just wish she would have asked permission at least seen as we don't know each other that well. To keep touching me after I said to stop annoyed me also.



Feeling up on someone's head after they asked you to stop is weird, especially if you aren't doing their hair. I don't like people touching me, especially without my permission, so I don't think you're overreacting. Pulling your weave up to look and feel and looking around your whole head? Odd. Has she never seen weave before?


----------



## BonBon

I don't think she knows how weaves are attached. If she had asked me I could have directed her to a youtube video instead 

She's also suggested I change my hair to a style that she prefers on a couple of occasions. One time we saw a woman with wavy braids and she said "I love this style, you should have it like that, instead of this". Yesterday, again, she asked about my hair and I said it's natural, so then she was going on about me having a relaxer and a graduated bob -_-.

  This would be fine if I was asking for style advice, but I wasn't . I don't think she realises she's being rude, but I'm still getting irritated. Bit of a mismatch.


----------



## niknakmac

I did an over night deep condition.  My hair feels great.


----------



## CodeRed

Sumra said:


> I don't think she knows how weaves are attached. If she had asked me I could have directed her to a youtube video instead
> 
> She's also suggested I change my hair to a style that she prefers on a couple of occasions. One time we saw a woman with wavy braids and she said "I love this style, you should have it like that, instead of this". Yesterday, again, she asked about my hair and I said it's natural, so then she was going on about me having a relaxer and a graduated bob -_-.
> 
> This would be fine if I was asking for style advice, but I wasn't . I don't think she realises she's being rude, but I'm still getting irritated. Bit of a mismatch.



She sounds like a new acquaintance who should be a past acquaintance real fast


----------



## nothidden

CodeRed said:


> Feeling up on someone's head after they asked you to stop is weird, especially if you aren't doing their hair. I don't like people touching me, especially without my permission, so I don't think you're overreacting. Pulling your weave up to look and feel and looking around your whole head? Odd. Has she never seen weave before?


@Sumra - I see weaves all the time and have no desire to touch them.  Strange.  I might have snapped.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Sumra said:


> Yesterday I was at an new acquaintances house. She got to talking about her dye job and noticed the highlights in my hair (she knows I'm wearing fake hair atm). So she gets to touching it, then finds my closure. As soon as I explained what it was she jumped up and started pulling my weave up around the edges to look and feel :/ Then she starts travelling around the back for more investigation. I said no and to stop politely, but she's like "let me look, its interesting!" -_-.
> 
> I wasn't in the best of moods so maybe I'm overreacting. I just wish she would have asked permission at least seen as we don't know each other that well. To keep touching me after I said to stop annoyed me also.



Oh no I'm positive I would've snapped. I don't like anyone touching my hair period (real or fake) and who does that anyways weave is not that interesting.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Started back using NJoys oil.  Hoping to get a little boost in growth in the next couple of months.


----------



## niknakmac

I'm going to do a trim/dusting today when I twist my hair.  The first trim in over a year but I think it's time.  I noticed some single strand knots the last time I twisted.


----------



## Bibliophile

I wish the hair on my head grew as fast as the hair on my arms & legs.

My eyebrows and lashes are growing long & coily using Tropic Isle Living JBCO Scalp Therapy serum.

I tried @imaginary 's method of applying oils and shea butter on naked wet hair _before_ conditioners or stylers. It works! My hair feels great....Thanks lady!


----------



## Prettymetty

I love the feeling I get when I buy a new conditioner.  I'm hopeful and anxious... I just hope that my hair likes it (Loreal Total Repair 5 damage erasing balm).


----------



## rileypak

Would using Curlformers twice a month be too much manipulation? I love how much they stretch my hair but I don't want to cause a setback.

Normally I use them, air dry all the way or sit under low heat dryer for an hour then continue air drying if needed, remove and let curls be or pull into a ponytail. After a week or so, I finger comb/detangle any remaining curls out, M&S, then smooth into a bun. No other manipulation happens during the week.


----------



## cynd

The top of my head (my problem area) was really sensitive/painful to the touch for a few days and I was worried.  Did a Google search and saw that some people say the pain's associated with a growth spurt.  Today the pain is gone and now I'm worried that my hair isn't growing.  I think I have developed a hair-related mental disorder.


----------



## sgold04

curlyTisME said:


> Time for a blow out and professional trim. I'm thinking September 1st before I go to Philly for the Made in America festival.


I went to Made in America two years ago, it was hot, dirty, and sweaty. You may not want a fresh blow out for that event. It rained the year before.


----------



## julzinha

I'm doing everything I can to make my hair as thick as possible. I really want to get my natural hair to a 10 before I decide if I want to stay natural or texlax.


----------



## shasha8685

It took me all freaking day to get those braids out.

I still need to detangle and wash my hair. It's gonna be a long night......


----------



## imaginary

Bibliophile said:


> I tried @imaginary 's method of applying oils and shea butter on naked wet hair _before_ conditioners or stylers. It works! My hair feels great....Thanks lady!



Awesome!


----------



## theRaven

I will never ever ever wait to wash my hair again. I think every three days is the best washing time frame.


----------



## CodeRed

Someone at work asked me if I got a relaxer today... All I did differently was steam plain coconut cream on freshly co-washed hair... My hair is laying down and seems more "straight". Hmmm.... It acted kind of like a protein treatment though because my hair was kind of hard so I had to co-wash it out instead of a regular water wash after a deep conditioner.


----------



## julzinha

I feel like cursing out my sisters. I hate when my sisters touch my hair products without asking me, I don't have a job yet and I scrape and save to buy some of the hair products I have. They both have jobs and can go buy their own.


----------



## curlyTisME

Ready for my blowout, trim, and color session tomorrow!! I can't wait!!


----------



## curlyTisME

sgold04 said:


> I went to Made in America two years ago, it was hot, dirty, and sweaty. You may not want a fresh blow out for that event. It rained the year before.



Thanks for the heads up, I'm going this weekend instead of the weekend of the festival. I don't know what I am going to do to it for the festival, maybe a dry twist out.


----------



## sgold04

curlyTisME said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I'm going this weekend instead of the weekend of the festival. I don't know what I am going to do to it for the festival, maybe a dry twist out.



No problem! I wore my hair in 4 super loose twists placed in a high bun. I would rinse my hair out every night because of the hot sweaty dustiness. I'd also suggest wearing closed toe shoes-- I wore doc martins--because your feet will get stepped on. Feel free to PM me if you want to discuss.


----------



## imaginary

Finally gonna try the clear castor oil. I love me some JBCO, but since it's more expensive, I'd only use that for my scalp and the clear for my hair. Also got my hempseed oil but I'm debating whether I should take it internally only, externally only or both. Probably both, but used very sparingly.


----------



## ImanAdero

curlyTisME said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I'm going this weekend instead of the weekend of the festival. I don't know what I am going to do to it for the festival, maybe a dry twist out.


I went too the first year Yonce was the headliner. Definitely don't get your hair straightened. You're better off doing something stretched bUT not straight.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just got my hair straightened. I was thinking that my ends are a bit scraggly and I should have gotten a trim. As I was paying another customer said "Your hair is so pretty. People pay for hair like that and you have it growing out of your head" Then my stylist said "only since she stopped relaxing". But that's not true my hair was this long when I was stretching and texlaxing. Then the customer said "I sweat too much to be natural,I would look like an Africa child." 

I think I'm finally MBL but only because my hair is relaxer straight.


----------



## PureSilver

Is it just me or do my vitamins and hair products seem to all run down/out at the same darn time.


----------



## PureSilver

Thinking a lot about Marley twists. The medium size ones. Right now I need a PS that is easy to wear and care that will last for at least 5 weeks.


----------



## julzinha

I seriously kick myself for not buying the two jars of Curl Junkie Curl Rehab from the Hair Exchange forum. I seriously need to get a job so I can feel free to buy those things, post-grad life is rough. Hopefully, I see another great deal like that soon.


----------



## CenteredGirl

I wish I knew everything I know now that is making my hair grow years ago.  It's so simple, it kinda makes me angry with myself.  Oh well.


----------



## julzinha

CenteredGirl said:


> I wish I knew everything I know now that is making my hair grow years ago.  It's so simple, it kinda makes me angry with myself.  Oh well.



I understand!!!! If I knew it was truly as simple as prepoo, shampoo, DC, and moisturize my hair would have been waistlength years ago.


----------



## Beany

My dad is visiting. This morning I washed my hair and he said "that's your real hair." I said "yeah" with a confused face. I don't know how long my hair is currently, but it feels thicker.


----------



## curlyTisME

Color took very well, subtle but still something new. I love it. Ready to see the final look with my blow out and trim!


----------



## julzinha

Ughhhh my hair is so breakage prone, I'm starting to see some minor breakage again. I'm a heat free, finger detangling natural. Apoghee 2 step mixed with Neutral protein filler has saved my hair. I do it every six weeks now and my minor breakage means its about that time to do the treatment.


----------



## Coilystep

julzinha said:


> Ughhhh my hair is so breakage prone, I'm starting to see some minor breakage again. I'm a heat free, finger detangling natural. Apoghee 2 step mixed with Neutral protein filler has saved my hair. I do it every six weeks now and my minor breakage means its about that time to do the treatment.


What's causing the breakage? Are you braiding or twisting too tight.


----------



## julzinha

stephanie75miller said:


> What's causing the breakage? Are you braiding or twisting too tight.


For the last 6 weeks I've been keeping my hair in a puff. And moisturizing every other day.


----------



## Coilystep

julzinha said:


> For the last 6 weeks I've been keeping my hair in a puff. And moisturizing every other day.


Could what you using to hold puff be to tight? Could you possibly switch it up and wear hair loose. When you say you wore a puff for six weeks did you wash/cowash/water rinse during that time? What are you using to moisturize?


----------



## julzinha

Yeah, it was mostly loose. I prepooed, shampooed, DCed once a week. I think my hair is just breakage prone so I do hard protein every few weeks to stop and prevent breakage.


----------



## curlyTisME

Haven't done pin curls in a while hopefully I won't look crazy in the morning!


----------



## imaginary

julzinha said:


> Ughhhh my hair is so breakage prone, I'm starting to see some minor breakage again. I'm a heat free, finger detangling natural. Apoghee 2 step mixed with Neutral protein filler has saved my hair. I do it every six weeks now and my minor breakage means its about that time to do the treatment.



I got this from you! It really is amazing. I'm about due for another treatment before I install these box braids.


----------



## vevster

I've been transitioning for over a year. After going through a bunch of products, the ones that stand out to me are:

Shea Moisture's 10 in one mask
Beautiful Textures curl mouse 
Camille Rose's Jai almond twisting butter and moisture milk. 

Not impressed with Ouidad's products at all to justify the price. 

My hair is 3c with 4a in the back I think.


----------



## Embyra

I have been wearing my hair up for a good 5 months now in a bun the last two weeks I have been wearing it out as I finally bought a new diffuser I do a overnight condition and my hair has been feeling awesome

 I am so tired right now still at work but im trying to stick to this routine so it may be a late one tonight


----------



## Embyra

oh and the white nurses keep kissing my hair saying it smells so lovely and is so soft


----------



## shasha8685

My mom was marveling at my twist out yesterday. She couldn't believe that I did it myself lol.

The guy likes when I do twist outs too but I think he's more impressed with the fact that I have a head full of hair and it's not weave lol.


----------



## cynd

I feel like my hair has been at APL for years.  No matter what I do.  I feel like giving up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@cynd Don't give up  maybe you can look into getting a hair analysis by Komaza. It can probably help to pinpoint what possible issues you may have.


----------



## julzinha

cynd said:


> I feel like my hair has been at APL for years.  No matter what I do.  I feel like giving up.


Maybe you should try the Komaza Analysis. There are alot of women on this board that have seen their hair thrive based on the recommendations from that analysis.


----------



## Nightingale

julzinha said:


> I understand!!!! If I knew it was truly* as simple as prepoo, shampoo, DC, and moisturize* my hair would have been waistlength years ago.



Yes, preach!


----------



## cynd

Thanks @flyygirlll2 @julzinha.  I've seen some of the posts on the hair analysis and even use Komaza Protein conditioner.  I guess I'm afraid they will say I need to cut it all off and start over.  I'll give it some thought though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Folks compliment my hair left and right.  It's funny because shrinkage annoys me but it is what it is.  There is no way around it. 


I pulled a piece down at work and everyone was astounded.   I just don't feel the need to straighten it.  It sounds nice but the work.  Nah, I'm good. 

I'm debating kinky twists or crochet braids in October.   Not sure if it's going to work out with the baby coming or not.


----------



## CodeRed

shawnyblazes said:


> I pulled a piece down at work and everyone was astounded. I just don't feel the need to straighten it. It sounds nice but the work. Nah, I'm good.



This all day long. The year I was completely natural I got my hair straightened once and knew that if I stayed natural my hair would most likely never, ever be straight again. It just seemed like too much work for something that could so easily and naturally be undone.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Taking I'm taking my braids down today. Relieved I was always tugging my hair a little and I'm very gentle to my hair. Even if I did a loose behind ponytail.  It was always one braid that felt like it was too tight.  But the ponytail was so loose it was baggy. My man  was suppose to help me last night but we both was sleepy. So I will be watching tv and casually taking then out. Good thing they are big.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I will be detangling each section as I take a braid out to make it easy and moisturizing each section and parting it into 4 and preparing to wash. I'm wondering should I clarify. But I will be relaxing and clarifying next week after I relax so. But I have been using that braid spray every day twice a day and it has cones in it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Going to wear a bun . Can't do anything curly any way, so it will be easy to tell natural from relaxed hair


----------



## CurliDiva

I'm trying the water-only method, but not sure about my sebum level yet.


----------



## movingforward

I just realized these Sengalese twists are making me hot.  

I'm sweating like a pig!


----------



## KidneyBean86

I got so many compliments last week about my hair. I don't see why. It was in a high puff.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My head feels so much lighter and no more pulling of my hair at the root with those braids. It took me About 3 hrs to do my hair. About to wash and deep condition.  I will be clarifying because I notice when putting moisturizer on my hair and detangling certain parts, it just sits on top of my hair. Not surprised when the braid spray had cones in it and sprayed my hair down at least 60 times in that month.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have mentioned before that every time I stretch my relaxers, I always feel my ends look super thin,  but I guess it's because of the comparison from the new growth to the ends that makes it look thin and that fact that  hair doesn't grow even all the way around but I'm still freaking out being that I just took these braids out. But every time I relax, my ends are fine.


----------



## Lilmama1011

The parts that I put pomade and gel was matted and I was gently separating it but still pulled out plugs of hair.  I hope it doesn't show


----------



## Lilmama1011

I knew It was too good to be true.  My hair feels really thin right now but It could be because I have a lot of new growth and comparing it to the length make it look rather thin. Hopefully. ... I'm panicking right now. But usually when I stretch I always say my ends look thin but I clarified the two front sections and my new growth matted so bad, so I know it's breakage in there.  Learned my lesson, not to clarify that much new growth.  Hopefully I'm ok. I will find out next week when I relax


----------



## SuchaLady

Went on my customary Sunday Walmart run and spotted this

 

They gave it to me for that price too. I'm excited


----------



## PureSilver

Flexirods, rollersets perm Rods, anything that involves any of those tools; IM NOT ABOUT THAT LIFE!


----------



## PureSilver

Did 


SuchaLady said:


> Went on my customary Sunday Walmart run and spotted this
> 
> View attachment 334379
> 
> They gave it to me for that price too. I'm excited




Did u stock up, I'm sure hoping u did.


----------



## PureSilver

Been on these new hair vitamins for a month now tomorrow, while I see way less hair in the sink and comb, I was hoping to see some growth too. Now how much longer must I wait.


----------



## Smiley79

Nairobi recovery and Minoval drops have really helped my edges to come in. Now that I took out my sew in, I will use it on my entire hair to see if I indeed see a difference.


----------



## Saga

I'm putting my full lace wig to the side in favor of some short Havana twists. I noticed my edges are thinning from constant friction from the wig rubbing in the front, so I left them out of the extension style and simply did a flat twist around the perimeter of my edges as well as my nape to eliminate any pulling from extensions. I also mixed up a new hair growth oil with virgin coconut oil, jamaican black castor oil w/lavender, wonder oil, and drops of peppermint. We'll see what happens because going to the pool and the gym with a wig on is not it.


----------



## julzinha

It is getting hard to find quality cheap and effective products. These companies keep changing their ingredients then I'm forced to find something new.


----------



## PureSilver

Now let me see how this turns out tomorrow. #1 reason I'm typing this......... These damn flexirods and perm rods are preventing me from sleeping. 

If it doesn't look cute tomorrow , I'm gonna be MAD!


----------



## Nightingale

KidneyBean86 said:


> I got so many compliments last week about my hair. I don't see why. It was in a high puff.



I believe it. I get the most compliments when my hair needs a wash and I'm wearing my worst clothes.


----------



## overtherainbow

PureSilver said:


> Now let me see how this turns out tomorrow. #1 reason I'm typing this......... These damn flexirods and perm rods are preventing me from sleeping.
> 
> If it doesn't look cute tomorrow , I'm gonna be MAD!


You're lucky you're not in curlformers...those things are torture devices.  I bought a $10 soft bonnet attachment for my hair dryer at Sally's.  Works like a charm!


----------



## krissyhair

overtherainbow said:


> You're lucky you're not in curlformers...those things are torture devices.  I bought a $10 soft bonnet attachment for my hair dryer at Sally's.  Works like a charm!


My friend actually LIKES sleeping in curl formers and flexi rods rather than sitting under the dryer. What an alien.


----------



## PureSilver

Y 


overtherainbow said:


> You're lucky you're not in curlformers...those things are torture devices.  I bought a $10 soft bonnet attachment for my hair dryer at Sally's.  Works like a charm!



My dear I did use a few of those as well, along with small and medium size perm rods. I really don't feel rested right now. 

Banana clip curls. I'm very style challenged.


----------



## curlyTisME

shasha8685 said:


> My mom was marveling at my twist out yesterday. She couldn't believe that I did it myself lol.
> 
> The guy likes when I do twist outs too but I think he's more impressed with the fact that I have a head full of hair and it's not weave lol.



He sounds like mine, loves the all natural!


----------



## naija24

YASSS GOD ANSWERED MY PRAYERS!!

The Hair Cuttery in my neighborhood is 75% black women stylists!! Got an amazing and quick press for my natural hair for just $35 dollars!!! #praisetheLord Before I was paying $75-80 for a basic press that would poof in 3 days. I'm now on day 3 and it's still beautifully straight.

Guess who will be getting biweekly presses from now on???


----------



## OhTall1

I used a DIY hair refresher spray this morning and I think I overdid it on the Pink Sugar fragrance oil.  I just walked down the hallway at work, and when I walked back there was a discussion about why the hall smelled like cake and cotton candy!


----------



## nothidden

LaChaBla said:


> I used a DIY hair refresher spray this morning and I think I overdid it on the Pink Sugar fragrance oil.  I just walked down the hallway at work, and when I walked back there was a discussion about why the hall smelled like cake and cotton candy!


LOL!!!  At least no one said it was unpleasant.


----------



## PureSilver

LaChaBla said:


> I used a DIY hair refresher spray this morning and I think I overdid it on the Pink Sugar fragrance oil.  I just walked down the hallway at work, and when I walked back there was a discussion about why the hall smelled like cake and cotton candy!


That's a good thing, I would be beaming from ear to ear. I am all typing this. Ingredients please because I  me a yummy smelling product.


----------



## imaginary

I'm gonna have to get over my laziness and just go back to washing my hair in the shower. It takes longer and is more annoying, but I have way less SSK's. I dunno why I never attributed them to how I wash my hair...


----------



## OhTall1

PureSilver said:


> That's a good thing, I would be beaming from ear to ear. I am all typing this. Ingredients please because I  me a yummy smelling product.


I just used this recipe  and added some Pink Sugar fragrance oil that I bought from Bulk Apothecary.  Easy peasy.  I also have some coconut lime verbena fragrance oil that I bought from the same place and really like.


----------



## Nightingale

After trying grease, I'm going back to natural grease/pomade. I could buy the premade one I know and like or experiment with making one. If I make one, the ingredients will cost me $8 less than the premade and would make the same amount (if I get it right the first time). 

Hmmm.....

I think I'll just spend the $8 extra and save myself the headache.


----------



## Bibliophile

It's Tax-Free Week. I saw so many young women (18-25) with severe hair loss (e.g. Naomi Campbell).

I'm surprised... I only saw this among older women in the 80s & 90s.
There are too many  hair piece options now for this to still occur.


----------



## Bibliophile

I bought the Laila Ali soft bonnet dryer from Wal-Mart. It has great reviews for sets & drying time. If this doesn't work I'll be


----------



## Napp

I think I will start blogging again. I am getting bored being a lurker


----------



## Cattypus1

meka72 said:


> My ungrateful a** daughter told me that natural hair ages me


Time for a phantom slap!


----------



## sgold04

Waist Length was my initial goal (current length), but now I'm thinking it might be TBL. My crochet braid Marley  hair was TBL before it was curled, and I like where it falls. I may even have to go a bit longer since I don't really blow my hair out before styling. I was planning on trimming more often in 2016, but we'll see....


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I love Blue Magic Coconut oil Grease. I use it under my Marley twists. When I originally installed them I sealed and greased my scalp with it. I've had these in for 4 and a half weeks and, co washing twice within that time. I re-did the nape and edges. The build-up was minimal and my hair was so moisturised and strong. 
Why did I stop using with grease?


----------



## PureSilver

Hmm so maybe there is in fact a way to install rollers without my hair being all wet. 

I tried my big rollers last night and added a few medium ones to the shorter areas, all I did was wet the ends and rolled it all the way to the root. Again minimal sleep because these things are huge! 

I know I need a cut but how do I do that while In a no cut challenge?


----------



## curlyTisME

Pin curling is a new favorite of mine, plus it doesn't interfere with my sleep! I added a little bit of coconut oil to my ends before I pin curled since the humidity was on 10 yesterday!


----------



## Britt

Sooo I was sooo hype to get a weave, I ordered some expensive curly weave and it came and now I'm not as excited to put it in. I want the visual change but I don't look forward to not being able to access my scalp properly with a weave. I've been wearing my twist outs steadily for the past year and I want to switch up my styling options.

I haven't as yet mastered a good looking pin and tuck.

I haven't tried other popular natural styles like rod sets, etc. I'm thinking what else can I do with my length.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm going to even up my front with my back. Because my hair matted up and I know I had broken hairs, I feel the need to definitely even it up. My front is like 1.5 inches longer than my back and even thought it's even in a ponytail it's not even. But I don't ever wear my hair straight.  But because it matted, I feel I should  cut the difference off in the  front


----------



## MzSwift

I'm back in twist extensions. They've been in 2 weeks. I'm hoping that going back to PSing 90% will get me out of MBL land. 

Still can't get excited about going back to my wigs. I'm so happy to have hair this length but it's still not where I want to be. Grrr.


----------



## PureSilver

Caved and snipped.


----------



## curlyTisME

Hair feels moisturized and strong, loving the low maintenance as well. Pin curling is surely less stressful for my hair than nightly twisting.


----------



## imaginary

Underwhelmed  with these braids. I think this'll be the last time I put in individual braids and will experiment with twisted and braided crochet braid styles. 

I also had to pull out 2 braids that were on my edges, I forgot to tell the braider not to do those parts since the hair there grows in extra fine and breakage prone.

Idk if I'll even make it to 4 weeks with these...


----------



## ClassyJSP

WHY is it starting to take forever for me to find Netrogena silk touch leave in? My Walmart/Target almost always has it but it's been out of stock for weeks. I've been picking it up in CVS.

I hope they don't discontinue it I found it right after Herbal essence got rid of the long term relationship leave in


----------



## Saga

I feel like I've tried EVERYTHING, how do I get my scalp to stop flaking whenever I wear braids??


----------



## DarkJoy

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I feel like I've tried EVERYTHING, how do I get my scalp to stop flaking whenever I wear braids??


What have you tried?


----------



## Saga

DarkJoy said:


> What have you tried?


acv rinses, tea rinses, frequent washing, & oiling my scalp.The frequent washes help but only when I'm not in braids because the flakes don't get trapped in the braided style. The flakes are also not big like psoriasis they are small but after about 3 days of chill my scalp just freaks out.


----------



## DarkJoy

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> acv rinses, tea rinses, frequent washing, & oiling my scalp.The frequent washes help but only when I'm not in braids because the flakes don't get trapped in the braided style. The flakes are also not big like psoriasis they are small but after about 3 days of chill my scalp just freaks out.


What product lines are you using to wash? It could be a build up or mild skin reaction. I had this problem. It was a mix of eczema and reaction to certain shampoos and rinse out conditioners


----------



## Saga

DarkJoy said:


> What product lines are you using to wash? It could be a build up or mild skin reaction. I had this problem. It was a mix of eczema and reaction to certain shampoos and rinse out conditioners


I'm using tressemme naturals shampoo. Should I do clay treatments? I've heard that helps with build up


----------



## DarkJoy

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I'm using tressemme naturals shampoo. Should I do clay treatments? I've heard that helps with build up


I just looked up the ingredients.  Unless its the wrong one that shampoo has both ALCOHOL and GLYCERIN. Both very drying to hair and scalp.

Try another shampoo without  those ingredients. 

Clay might be hard to rinse out the braid length and at the scalp under the starting point of each braid. 

Hth.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I seriously need to figure out why my scalp is itching so much. I've cowashed this week and let my hair airdry with no product looks like i'll be washing again tonight this time I may apply something directly to my scalp.


----------



## curlyTisME

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I feel like I've tried EVERYTHING, how do I get my scalp to stop flaking whenever I wear braids??



Is it possible you have seborrheic dematitis? My sister has it and her hair flakes tremendously with braids and twist styles. Do you only have flaked when you are PSing? Does your scalp itch or just flake?


----------



## MsCarmenP

ClassyJSP said:


> WHY is it starting to take forever for me to find Netrogena silk touch leave in? My Walmart/Target almost always has it but it's been out of stock for weeks. I've been picking it up in CVS.
> 
> I hope they don't discontinue it I found it right after Herbal essence got rid of the long term relationship leave in


Same here. I've been looking for about a week. Walmart, Target, Walgreens. No one has it.


----------



## shasha8685

I didn't know Kinky Curly had  deep conditioner now......

but I ain't paying $13 for that little behind jar.....


----------



## PJaye

Using paper labels on hair products is ridiculously illogical.


----------



## julzinha

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I'm using tressemme naturals shampoo. Should I do clay treatments? I've heard that helps with build up


Have you tried a sulfur based product? I've been a constant braid wearer and I usually use a sulfur based product on my scalp every other day and I've had great results.


----------



## Saga

curlyTisME said:


> *Is it possible you have seborrheic dematitis?* My sister has it and her hair flakes tremendously with braids and twist styles. Do you only have flaked when you are PSing? Does your scalp itch or just flake?


That I'm not sure of, I'll have to see a dermatologist. As for now it's just flaky, usually starts to become itchy around week 3 of the style.



julzinha said:


> Have you tried a sulfur based product? I've been a constant braid wearer and I usually use a sulfur based product on my scalp every other day and I've had great results.


I was considering trying Sulfur8 because I saw good reviews on amazon, but I trust LHCF reviews more than any amazon reviews so was hoping someone might recommend a specific product. Any ideas?


----------



## julzinha

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> That I'm not sure of, I'll have to see a dermatologist. As for now it's just flaky, usually starts to become itchy around week 3 of the style.
> 
> 
> I was considering trying Sulfur8 because I saw good reviews on amazon, but I trust LHCF reviews more than any amazon reviews so was hoping someone might recommend a specific product. Any ideas?



I use Njoy Oil, I think it works very well and smells nice. I've tried Sulfur 8 and MTG. My issue with Sulfur 8 was the build up it caused on my scalp and it smelled awful. MTG worked well, but it also smelled awful. Njoy is natural oils, essential oils, and sulfur. I've bought each scent and Floral Fantasy and Mint Chocolate smell the best.

*ETA: *There are also a lot of women on this board that swear by Liquid Gold Oil and their Green Magic cream which are both sulfur based.


----------



## theRaven

I reallyyyyyy should rinse this conditioner out but I'm soooooooo comfortable in this sofa.


----------



## curlyTisME

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> That I'm not sure of, I'll have to see a dermatologist. As for now it's just flaky, usually starts to become itchy around week 3 of the style.
> 
> 
> I was considering trying Sulfur8 because I saw good reviews on amazon, but I trust LHCF reviews more than any amazon reviews so was hoping someone might recommend a specific product. Any ideas?



I'd go ahead and ask the dermatologist. No harm in making sure it's not something a bit more serious. Also what products are you using prior to and during your PSing?


----------



## Saga

curlyTisME said:


> I'd go ahead and ask the dermatologist. No harm in making sure it's not something a bit more serious. Also what products are you using prior to and during your PSing?


Well all my oils are natural, but I use silicon mix to dc or sometimes neutrogena triple moisture DC prior to psing. And as mentioned previously the tressemme naturals. I use organic shea butter to moisturize/seal but just recently purchase cantu-shea butter leave in. My old routine was the Crown & Glory Method which diminished the itching but didn't combat the flakes. Now I'm just free styling and installed my havana twists on sunday and noticed flakes just the other day.

My first wash will be this weekend with diluted shampoo. The funny thing is I tried a paraben free, sulfate free, alcohol free shampoo for a year before and it made absolutely no difference. It was the shampoo from the Hydratherma Naturals line. I'll find out what my insurance covers and definitely go see someone .



julzinha said:


> I use Njoy Oil, I think it works very well and smells nice. I've tried Sulfur 8 and MTG. My issue with Sulfur 8 was the build up it caused on my scalp and it smelled awful. MTG worked well, but it also smelled awful. Njoy is natural oils, essential oils, and sulfur. I've bought each scent and Floral Fantasy and Mint Chocolate smell the best.
> 
> *ETA: *There are also a lot of women on this board that swear by Liquid Gold Oil and their Green Magic cream which are both sulfur based.



I was just looking at liquid gold recently! I'll look at the contents of both and choose between one of the two.


----------



## theRaven

Okay so like a good girl I washed my hair out and it smells good and feels lovely...only to find out im going to the beach tomorrow


----------



## LavenderMint

TWELVE LEFT!! 12!! 
I am so stupid excited!! Just twelve. I can comb out six today, six tomorrow and be done with it all!!


----------



## curlyTisME

I really want to get a swim cap for while I am on vacation. I do not want chlorine in my hair nor do I want to have to manipulate my hair too much. I am going hunting for one this weekend.


----------



## CurliDiva

I complimented a natural fro-ed woman on her hair, and I could tell that she really appreciated my comments. Her fro was not massive, no curl definition, no edges laid nor colored - just a healthy, dense round head of hair. 

She was beaming afterwards!


----------



## Honey Bee

I'm gonna be in Europe for a month. I don't feel like being bothered with my hair. Would it be a terrible idea to buy, like, two lacefronts?


----------



## Honey Bee

CurliDiva said:


> I complimented a natural fro-ed woman on her hair, and I could tell that she really appreciated my comments. Her fro was not massive, no curl definition, no edges laid nor colored - just a healthy, dense round head of hair.
> 
> She was beaming afterwards!


I've done that before and the girl looked at me like I was being shady. I kinda didn't know what to do at that point and I'm not the socially-awkward type. I feel bad for saying this, but I stopped complimenting people after that.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Ladies please always remember to detangle. My first perm this year went awful since I barely detangled as soon as the water hit my hair I had a ton of knots all my progress is basically gone.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I can't deal with my hair anymore tonight I'm sleeping in a bun tonight I'll flat iron and take progress pictures in the am


----------



## CluelessJL

Today's the day!


----------



## LavenderMint

Hair is all combed out, washed and now I'm sitting with clay under two plastic caps and a bonnet. My nails are a mess, splitting and dry from being in water so much these past few weeks. Can't wait to see the final product!!


----------



## AgeinATL

I decided to go back to demi permanent hair color. It's just as effective at coloring my hair without ammonia. Looking to try the Shea Moisture hair color but it is next to impossible to find in stores.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Ooh I have been dragging my butt retightining my hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm relaxing today.  I'm really considering relaxing every 8 weeks.  I'm 3 months and 3 weeks post relaxer now and did that extra month in braids.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I went to detangle and add serum to the ends for added protection and found another knot in my front.  I was so close to cutting it off but just took a fine tooth and forced it through the bottom part of the knot and worked it out surprisingly fast. Gel flakes came out from last week when I took the braids out. The braids was ok, but I wouldn't know the solution to smoothing my edges down without getting gel locking my roots and knotting my hair permanently and me pulling out small plugs.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I can't wait to relax, and trim. I love trims.  Hopefully I won't have to cut a lot. I will cut more off the front than the back because it is longer.  I know I have been saying I will make it even, but now I'm thinking about making it almost even because I love the fact that it's even in a ponytail


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Well, I was supposed to wash my hair on Saturday.  That didnt work out.  

Today isn't happening so I will try and muster up the time on Tuesday after work.


----------



## julzinha

I'm too ready to get my hair cornrowed into this beehive and start this wig regimen. I think I wil really see a lot of retention, hopefully more than braids. My 12 in 12 challenge seems to be coming along nicely.


----------



## nothidden

julzinha said:


> I'm too ready to get my hair cornrowed into this beehive and start this wig regimen. I think I wil really see a lot of retention, hopefully more than braids. My 12 in 12 challenge seems to be coming along nicely.


I want to get my hair cornrowed also, but not for a wig.  I want it cornrowed for the style AND to give me a break.  Just like w/DIY products, li'l momma is tired!  Not sure if this is the pic of Brandy I saw on Instagram earlier this year (or late last year), but I would like my hair cornrowed into a bun.


----------



## Saga

Not sure if it's my oil mix but I'm happy to say that the flakes are not attacking my scalp and I'm not suffering from itchiness! 

I'll give it until the end of this week to see if anything changes.


----------



## julzinha

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Not sure if it's my oil mix but I'm happy to say that the flakes are not attacking my scalp and I'm not suffering from itchiness!
> 
> I'll give it until the end of this week to see if anything changes.


Great! What is in it?


----------



## Saga

julzinha said:


> Great! What is in it?



*Peppermint Oil* 12 drops

*Jamaican Black Castor Oil infused lavender* 4 oz

*Organic Coconut Oil* 2 oz

*Africa's Best Herbal Oil* 1.5 oz (_contains Soy Bean Oil, Walnut Seed Oil, Kiwi Fruit Extract, Olive Fruit Oil, Castor Seed Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, Jojoba Seed Oil, Carrot Seed Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Tocopheryl Acetate, Safflower Oil and Calendula Extract and Yarrow Extract and Cucumber Extract and Carageenan Extract and Ginseng Extract and Sage Extract and Comfrey Extract and Aloe Extract, Fragrance_.)

*Wonder Oil* 3 table spoons (_Includes a medley of Olive, Sunflower Seed, Wheat Germ, Sweet Almond, Sesame and Jojoba Oils Enriched with the lively citrus scents of Grapefruit, Lemon and Orange_)

*These measurements are not exact except the Jamaican black castor oil, I eyeball everything.

I'm still toying with the idea of adding horsetail extract and avocado oil to the mix next time


----------



## Lilmama1011

I ended up not relaxing yesterday because SO got home late and was very tired and I knew I would be up all night tr immune and deep conditioning and felt bad he kept dozing off.  I really don't like doing my hair the day before school because then it's crunch time and I can't bs


----------



## ckisland

I pulled out my spin pins today!! I haven't used those bad boys in at least 2 years! But as soon as I tried them, I fell back in love


----------



## curlyTisME

Oil massage then pin curling. My scalp is a little itchy. Friday will be two weeks since my blowout.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just relaxed,  currently deep conditioning with aussie moist mixed with red palm oil and and unrefined raw honey for a hour with my hot headz conditioning cap


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm actually following the directions now instead of doing two increments of 1 minute and 30 seconds.  Last time it scared me and I heard popping and smelled something burning.  I thought it ruined it,  but I'm safe. Now I do 3 increments of 45 seconds. The second time I heat it up its just the right amount of warmth while heating it up every 15 minutes


----------



## Lilmama1011

Since I can't post pictures on here.  I just uploaded a pick on my tumblr goldenstrandz with it freshly relaxed and air dried


----------



## CluelessJL

Catch 22:

"Yay, my hair is so soft and smooth!"

"Cr*p, my twists fell out overnight..."


----------



## shasha8685

There's always this one part of my hair that never wants to go into a bun.....it's irritating me


----------



## JJamiah

I am so happy to be back to see you guys.. on the other note.. my hair is still falling out, but doc says "Let's get the thyroid under control then we can deal with the hair loss, new found acne and tiredness"... Pray for me..

I am still in good spirits. Like all dogs go to heaven "You can't keep a good gal (dog, man) down  "

I hope everyone is in good healthy and in a good place in life.

One love


----------



## julzinha

JJamiah said:


> I am so happy to be back to see you guys.. on the other note.. my hair is still falling out, but doc says "Let's get the thyroid under control then we can deal with the hair loss, new found acne and tiredness"... Pray for me..
> 
> I am still in good spirits. Like all dogs go to heaven "You can't keep a good gal (dog, man) down  "
> 
> I hope everyone is in good healthy and in a good place in life.
> 
> One love


I hope everything improves with  your health.


----------



## PureSilver

Hmmmm..........so for about 3 weeks now I've been contemplating giving Dr. Miracle's products a try. I bought the follicle healer deep conditioning treatment on the weekend but only got the chance to use it yesterday. 

To sum it up in one word and nicely. That product is AMAZING!

Now my 1.5" of NG was underprocessed last relaxer so now I have about 5 different textures working with. Normally when I wash DC and air dry, my NG dries hard, this product made my underprocessed hair, my NG and my relaxed hair Soooooooooooo soft, it smells great and is definitely a keeper. I'll be using this 2x per month until my NG starts coming in more i will then use it every week. 

My hair truly feels conditioned, soft and smells great. Oh I forgot to mention the tingles and that lasted for a good 15 mins maybe more but next time I will time it. 

I don't do product reviews but I had to come in this section and rave this 1.


----------



## GettingKinky

JJamiah said:


> I am so happy to be back to see you guys.. on the other note.. my hair is still falling out, but doc says "Let's get the thyroid under control then we can deal with the hair loss, new found acne and tiredness"... Pray for me..
> 
> I am still in good spirits. Like all dogs go to heaven "You can't keep a good gal (dog, man) down  "
> 
> I hope everyone is in good healthy and in a good place in life.
> 
> One love



I'm happy to hear that you are in good spirits. I hope your health follows suit.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

TOM is here so I will do my best to keep my grumpiness to myself. I get overly critical hairwise to others, including myself.

OAN I tried the SM jbco leave in for a twistout tonight and I'm in love! The smell right now is giving me a headache, wonder if I can fix this..

SO and I were at a farewell dinner tonight and this random woman had no shame burning a hole into the back of my head lol. SO must've liked my hair too bc he kept patting and touching it. I think to rub it in her face


----------



## kennylee2013

I feel so good. My sister in law who hadn't seen me since I had gone natural said if I ever relaxed my hair again she won't speak to me. She said my hair looked good and healthy and she has been thinking of going natural herself .  Felt good that I could inspire someone.


----------



## LavenderMint

I spent all of yesterday finger detangling my hair. All, as in 9am-10pm, with a break for dinner & STILL only 7/8 done. My sister said I should have just used a comb but I feel like the finger detangling has been more thorough and gentle than a shower comb would be. I seriously thought I got out a good amount of the shed hair with my first wash/detangle but NOPE. I have enough shed hair here to to make wigs for a fleet of black Barbies!


----------



## Britt

So I got my hair dyed 9 weeks ago and about 2 weeks ago I see a few grays starting to grow back in around my edges and at my roots. It's only literally a few, but I detest gray hair.  A part of me would like to start dying it myself so that I can do it more often instead of always going to my stylist but I don't look forward to the mess it will make at home. Hmmmm, I already made my appointment to get the color retouched in 3 weeks which will make about 12 weeks total.  If I continue to let my stylist do it and spare myself the mess, I'm gonna have to start doing this every 8 weeks on schedule.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Britt said:


> So I got my hair dyed 9 weeks ago and about 2 weeks ago I see a few grays starting to grow back in around my edges and at my roots. It's only literally a few, but I detest gray hair.  A part of me would like to start dying it myself so that I can do it more often instead of always going to my stylist but I don't look forward to the mess it will make at home. Hmmmm, I already made my appointment to get the color retouched in 3 weeks which will make about 12 weeks total.  If I continue to let my stylist do it and spare myself the mess, I'm gonna have to start doing this every 8 weeks on schedule.


Your suppose to do every 4 to 6 weeks anyway


----------



## krissyhair

Saw one of my classmates today. She is white. I've always known her to have medium brown colored hair. Today I saw her and her hair was bright blonde. Of course I asked her about it. She said all she did was use sun in and take her kids to the beach all the time over the summer and naturally got her hair blonde. I think she looked great. Made me wonder if sun in works for dark dark brown or black hair to lighten a few shades. I wouldn't try it, but maybe someone is interested.


----------



## ImanAdero

krissyhair said:


> Saw one of my classmates today. She is white. I've always known her to have medium brown colored hair. Today I saw her and her hair was bright blonde. Of course I asked her about it. She said all she did was use sun in and take her kids to the beach all the time over the summer and naturally got her hair blonde. I think she looked great. Made me wonder if sun in works for dark dark brown or black hair to lighten a few shades. I wouldn't try it, but maybe someone is interested.



My brother used Sun In wayyy back in the day... His hair was basically orange lol. 

So it REALLY depends on what color you're looking for.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I am going to have to cut like 2 inches.  I had a class mate comb my hair out and take a pic and their is a hole (gap in my hair). I'm so pissed but I don't play with my ends looking funny.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair will still be touching my back. Might be arm pit length.  Even in my other pictures when I first started actively taking pics and growing my hair out, I noticed a gap but nope,  I'm not doing it. I was going to have the girl do it but SO talking about no, he will do it. If he don't,  I will be getting it  done tomorrow. 2 inches is two inches whether he do it or not but I guess he thinks they will overcut. If he undercuts,  I will still be getting it trimmed til it is blunt and healthy and whatever shape it grows, I will just neating it up.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I know where it came from.  When I called my self trimming off damage at the beginning of my photoed long hair journey,  I didn't get all of it in the first place and now it's more noticeable because it's longer


----------



## julzinha

I'm conflicted. I need my hair to be cornrowed into a beehive, my current braider can cornrow but I don't know if she is familiar with the style. But she is just so gentle on my hair and it's the reason I've seen such great retention. On the other side, I have my sister's weave person, I've gone to her in the past and she is good, but I'm worried that she might be rough on my hair if she encounters a tangle because my hair is natural.


----------



## DarkJoy

I used to use sun in back in middle school. And yea, kinda turns it a copper orange and it doesnt work if you have product on esp grease or butters or heavy oils. And it takes a long while and several applications if starting from jet black hair.



krissyhair said:


> Saw one of my classmates today. She is white. I've always known her to have medium brown colored hair. Today I saw her and her hair was bright blonde. Of course I asked her about it. She said all she did was use sun in and take her kids to the beach all the time over the summer and naturally got her hair blonde. I think she looked great. Made me wonder if sun in works for dark dark brown or black hair to lighten a few shades. I wouldn't try it, but maybe someone is interested.





ImanAdero said:


> My brother used Sun In wayyy back in the day... His hair was basically orange lol.
> 
> So it REALLY depends on what color you're looking for.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just straightened and got a much needed trim. SO did it, I thought I would have to cut more but idk what he did, but it's magical. It looks much better.  About to upload pics on my tumblr,  check me out ladies!

Tumblr is goldenstrandz


----------



## 11228

Any fine haired ladies use a mild protein conditioner at least once a week?

I've been using Aphogee 2 minutes with every wash for a few weeks now and my hair has never been stronger or more moisterized. I co wash mid week too and use the Keratin and Green Tea leave in when I do.  In addition to all this, I still use Emergencee every 4 or 5 weeks.

I keep waiting for my hair to be protein overload but it is getting stronger. I think pre pooing with moisture drenched aloe/oil mixture coated in coconut oil helps keep it in check.

I am hopeful that I've finally found the balance between protein and moisture.


----------



## curlyTisME

On vacation, humidity is Florida is inevitable so I moisturized with an Acai berry oil blend my sister had and did two goddess twists. Hair feels so soft and supple. Hair appt Thursday when we get back.


----------



## MzLady78

I've been thinking about cutting my hair and starting over. I just don't know if I can pull off a TWA, even though I've BC'd twice.  Both times, I pretty much protective styled until I got some length.


----------



## PinkDiamond

11228 said:


> Any fine haired ladies use a mild protein conditioner at least once a week?
> 
> I've been using Aphogee 2 minutes with every wash for a few weeks now and my hair has never been stronger or more moisterized. I co wash mid week too and use the Keratin and Green Tea leave in when I do.  In addition to all this, I still use Emergencee every 4 or 5 weeks.
> 
> I keep waiting for my hair to be protein overload but it is getting stronger. I think pre pooing with moisture drenched aloe/oil mixture coated in coconut oil helps keep it in check.
> 
> I am hopeful that I've finally found the balance between protein and moisture.



I'm fine haired and my hair suffered when I avoided all protein, since I've been using a mild protein every week my hair is thriving. I tried using the komanza protein every 4-6 weeks but it was too strong for my hair and then I finally realized a mild protein is all I really needed and maybe a hard protein every 4-6 months (but I'm still trying to finding that balance ) I still use moisturizering conditioners but I make sure to include my mild protein.


----------



## SlimPickinz

MzLady78 said:


> I've been thinking about cutting my hair and starting over. I just don't know if I can pull off a TWA, even though I've BC'd twice.  Both times, I pretty much protective styled until I got some length.


GIRL I feel this same way right now. I need a trim/cut but I know if I do it myself I'll end up with a TWA and I do not want hair that short again.


----------



## MzLady78

SlimPickinz said:


> GIRL I feel this same way right now. I need a trim/cut but I know if I do it myself I'll end up with a TWA and I do not want hair that short again.



Yeah, I'm just kinda over hair right now, even though I've been wearing a wig for the last few months. I love wearing my own hair but it's just so high maintenance. Even getting it in a decent bun takes work.


----------



## yaya24

My hothead thermal heating cap caught on fire in my microwave Sunday.
* User error * lol

Looking forward to steaming tomorrow!


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt said:


> A part of me would like to start dying it myself so that I can do it more often instead of always going to my stylist but I don't look forward to the mess it will make at home.  .


I can't speak to the mess, but I'm planning to color at some point so I've been doing some research. I like this site because she's an expert at bleaching the hell out of hair, but keeping it healthy. Now, clearly I'm not planning to bleach , but I feel like, if she can keep that hair healthy, mine should be good. The blog is extensive but what I really like is the shop. Apparently, there's a lot of stuff us regular folk can't buy, and she sells it. Iirc, I was looking into some temporary color by Wella, some kinda mousse-thing which I've never heard of before in my life. I didn't even know Wella did that. 

So, yeah.. those my peoples, can't remember if I told you about them before, but I'm an evangelist about this lady.


----------



## Holla

I didn't learn the first umpteen times it happened and so now it happened again. I did a wash and go. It didn't dry fully before pulling it back into a ponytail. Now the center section has matted areas. …not just tangled but matted. I am so upset.


----------



## PJaye

Holla said:


> I didn't learn the first umpteen times it happened and so now it happened again. I did a wash and go. It didn't dry fully before pulling it back into a ponytail. Now the center section has matted areas. …not just tangled but matted. I am so upset.



Aw, I'm sorry you're going through that.  Matting and dreading are the worst!  I highly recommend delaying detangling until you've calmed, eaten and feel at peace.  Do it sitting down in a comfortable place with a mirror, good lighting and a source of amusement (e.g.,  a tv) present, and with all of your supplies readily at hand.  Take your time and show those mats who's boss.


----------



## Bibliophile

Rich & Nyema, why are you messing with me?! What the Devil possessed you to *** with the mickey-fricky_ flagship _product of your company?

Nubian Heritage changed the formula of my HG Indian Hemp & Tamanu Grow & Strenghen Moisturizing Co-wash. It's now called “Indian Hemp & Tamanu Fortify & Soften Co-Wash".

Receipts from CurlMart review:
http://www.curlmart.com/product/nub...anu-strengthen-and-grow-moisturizing-co-wash/

Unfortunately, this company has changed the formula. I will no longer be purchasing this cowash. 

Old formula:
Deionized Water, Cocos Nucifera(Coconut) Oil*, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter)*, Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter*, Cetyl Esters, Kaolin Clay, Grapeseed Oil, Simmondsia chinensis seed (Jojoba) Oil, Behentrimonium Chloride (Conditioner), Cannabis sativa (Hemp) Seed oil, Calophyllum Inophyllum (Tamanu) Oil, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B-5), Bambusa Vulgaris (Bamboo) Extract, Tiare (Gardenia Tahitensis) flower, Proprietary Essential Oil Blend, Allium sativum (Garlic) Extract,Salix Alba (Willow)Bark Extract, Melia Azadirachta (Neem) Seed Oil, Sorbitol Esters, Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Sea Salt, Rosemary Extract, Caprylyl Glycol

New formula:
Water, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter*, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Behentrimonium Chloride, Stearyl Alcohol, Cetyl Alcohol, Fragrance (Essential Oil Blend), Vetiveria Zizanoides Root Oil, Cannabis Sativa Seed Oil, Calophyllum Inophyllum Seed Oil, Melia Azadirachta Seed Oil, Gardenia Tahitensis Flower Extract, Tocopherol, Allium Sativum (Garlic) Bulb Extract, Bambusa Textilis Stem Extract, Panthenol, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Glycerin (Vegetable), Caprylhydroxamic Acid, Hydrolyzed Rice Protein, Caprylyl Glycol

I'm using my last bottle...Now I have to stalk CVS and stock up.


----------



## fatimablush

Lilmama1011 said:


> Just straightened and got a much needed trim. SO did it, I thought I would have to cut more but idk what he did, but it's magical. It looks much better.  About to upload pics on my tumblr,  check me out ladies!
> 
> Tumblr is goldenstrandz



following.


----------



## fatimablush

i bought a couple of crochet wigs from etsy.com. they are cute...but this fall...i want to make some of my own. i amd now deciding which hair to buy. my sis is working on one now..it is sooooo cute. i can't wait until it is done.

i am also looking for one of those senegalese twist wigs that are sold out everywhere.

getting ready to fix my hair..i want it to grow back in a tapered style..i still have a little relaxer left.


----------



## curlyTisME

Hair got a little damp today not drenched. Still not doing anything until I go for my appt Thursday.


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> I can't speak to the mess, but I'm planning to color at some point so I've been doing some research. I like this site because she's an expert at bleaching the hell out of hair, but keeping it healthy. Now, clearly I'm not planning to bleach , but I feel like, if she can keep that hair healthy, mine should be good. The blog is extensive but what I really like is the shop. Apparently, there's a lot of stuff us regular folk can't buy, and she sells it. Iirc, I was looking into some temporary color by Wella, some kinda mousse-thing which I've never heard of before in my life. I didn't even know Wella did that.
> 
> So, yeah.. those my peoples, can't remember if I told you about them before, but I'm an evangelist about this lady.


Thank u!!! 
I've never see this blog before. I am gonna have to start coloring regularly to stay on top of incoming random gray hairs. I forget the name of the brand of color my stylist used but my hair felt normal as usual. It was a Demi permanent I believe.


----------



## PJaye

I've been wearing simple braid-outs since the spring and I'm really enjoying it.  This is a huge departure from my staple ponytails and I can't be bothered Pocahontas braids.  Today, my son said my hair looked shiny and cute...but I suspect he's just buttering me up for a loan or something.


----------



## Holla

PJaye said:


> Aw, I'm sorry you're going through that.  Matting and dreading are the worst!  I highly recommend delaying detangling until you've calmed, eaten and feel at peace.  Do it sitting down in a comfortable place with a mirror, good lighting and a source of amusement (e.g.,  a tv) present, and with all of your supplies readily at hand.  Take your time and show those mats who's boss.



Thanks PJaye! I did just that and hours later my hair is detangled - thank God. I ate some comfort food (mac n cheese), slapped some honey hemp in and went at it.


----------



## imaginary

I've only had these braids in for a week and a half and I already want to take them out. I spent money on them though, so I'm gonna at least try to push for 3weeks.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I'm thinking of buying one of those heated conditioning caps for my hair. I wonder if it would be helpful in deep conditioning since my hair is so dry.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I think I'm taking my hair way too seriously lately. Ugh.  It's dominating my thoughts and time.  Time to take a step back to simplicity.


----------



## ImanAdero

Currentlydeep conditioning...

No idea when I plan to shampoo it out lol.

Gotta figure out what I'll do with it... Probably just a flat twist out.


----------



## xu93texas

Britt said:


> So I got my hair dyed 9 weeks ago and about 2 weeks ago I see a few grays starting to grow back in around my edges and at my roots. It's only literally a few, but I detest gray hair.  A part of me would like to start dying it myself so that I can do it more often instead of always going to my stylist but I don't look forward to the mess it will make at home. Hmmmm, I already made my appointment to get the color retouched in 3 weeks which will make about 12 weeks total.  If I continue to let my stylist do it and spare myself the mess, I'm gonna have to start doing this every 8 weeks on schedule.



Have you looked at  the Shea Moisture hair color?  I love this stuff!!  It's so easy and I touch up every 7-8 weeks.  I've done it twice so far and it's so easy.   I used to use henna when I was relaxed and this isn't as nearly as messy as henna.   Also, you can't beat the price at $15.


----------



## julzinha

Well the wig regimen is out the window. I went to get my hair cornowed today and it was too much stress on my hair as a thick haired natural. I had to stop because I was starting to see breakage. I'm glad I stopped after she half of the first line, so what ever breakage was minimal and I also saw some shed hair in the bunch so hopefully it was mainly hair that I didn't detangle. I'm proud of myself for stopping it before I had a major setback after she did my whole head. I'll just go back to braid extensions from her which she does fabulously and gently. I guess that is the best regimen for me and I will continue it until my next birthday.


----------



## julzinha

I truly feel like after I recommitted myself to my hair health. I've just been blessed with great advice, products, regimen and a hairstylist. That I've seen so much progress in my hair thickness and length in the last 5 months. I just really hope I can get my hair growth at a consistent more than an inch a month through proper supplemention and growth aids.

It would seriously be my dream to have WL hair by next birthday with lots of thickness.


----------



## PureSilver

Itching to go back natural!!!

Can't wait to try this deep conditioning treatment from Dr. miracles. I really hope my hair loves it just as much or more than it loves the follicle healer. 

Well my hair is certainly feeling thicker. 

Seems like I have to do a mid week moisturizing co-wash. I saw way too much hair this morn and I trimmed 2x this week.


----------



## PureSilver

Ok so 4 months left in the year. I'm gonna weave it up for the next four months and see what that brings me. Maybe I'll have enough NG to fall in love with my coils and go natural again.

BC???? Nope. This Girl ain't about that life!!


----------



## PureSilver

I really wish hair didn't grow so slow!!! I want long thick hair (not in my genes) and I want it NOW! 

I'm tired of this back and forth life of set backs and products trials. I just simply want it to grow fast long and strong.


----------



## PureSilver

I really really really love the tingles I get after applying Dr. Miracles. Heck they should pay me for free advertising.


----------



## shasha8685

Washing my hair is in sections in making my life soooooooo much easier!

Transition is going well. It's hard to believe that I will be in my 9th month soon!


----------



## PureSilver

That moment when u find a product that you love and can't stop talking about it. Ok I'm done for the night. No more random thoughts. 


Staple staple staple. I made 3 other ladies but it today.


----------



## Lilmama1011

About to use carol's daughter black vanilla shampoo for the first time and deep condition with Pantene truly natural deep conditioner which I have used before and love it. It had slip and my hair was soft. But the only thing is, it has cones.  But whatever,  it agrees with my hair and I clarify once a month so....


----------



## LavenderMint

I wish Sally's gave samples.


----------



## vevster

I'm trying flat twists tonight.  Wish me luck!


----------



## SlimPickinz

FINALLYYYYY found the lunar calendar I was looking for! 
lunatips.sharepoint.com if anyone is interested.


----------



## overtherainbow

Sigh I'm getting a little breakage from my buns, puffs and pony tails despite the fact I wear them super loose.  My edges went from apl to SL in the backbut luckily the front is still growing back from the great puff massacre of summer '14. 

 I know this is also because I stopped babying my hair once I reached MBL and went AWOL with the styling. Luckily it's just my edges....they don't count right?  Now I'm going back to the basics and putting my hair away until christmas.  I will also be oiling my hair every three days and only washing weekly.  Hopefully I will be grazing waist length by then.


----------



## kanozas

I used to love Silicon Mix but it now makes my hair frizzy.


----------



## julzinha

MeaWea said:


> I wish Sally's gave samples.


But they have a great return policy. Try it, if you don't like it return it.


----------



## julzinha

PureSilver said:


> I really wish hair didn't grow so slow!!! I want long thick hair (not in my genes) and I want it NOW!
> 
> I'm tired of this back and forth life of set backs and products trials. I just simply want it to grow fast long and strong.


I feel you so much on this. It's like why can't my hair just be super thick WL already. I've had so many setbacks and back and forth with my hair, I just want this time to be the time that it happens. I'm at the point now where I get so paranoid about even the smallest of potential setbacks, like when my aunt started cornrow ing my hair and I stopped her because I saw some breakage and now I'm sitting here paranoid about the little hair I loss.


----------



## PureSilver

julzinha said:


> I feel you so much on this. It's like why can't my hair just be super thick WL already. I've had so many setbacks and back and forth with my hair, I just want this time to be the time that it happens. I'm at the point now where I get so paranoid about even the smallest of potential setbacks, like when my aunt started cornrow ing my hair and I stopped her because I saw some breakage and now I'm sitting here paranoid about the little hair I loss.



Girl u have no idea how peeved I am about the many setbacks I've had. I am committed now and focused on health rather than length. My edges are filling in nicely so I have to stay consistent with that. Can't wait to get MTek and MTG on my hands again. @julzinha are u relaxed or natural


----------



## julzinha

PureSilver said:


> Girl u have no idea how peeved I am about the many setbacks I've had. I am committed now and focused on health rather than length. My edges are filling in nicely so I have to stay consistent with that. Can't wait to get MTek and MTG on my hands again. @julzinha are u relaxed or natural


I'm natural, I recommitted myself to my hair health in March with the focus being on health, length, and thickness. I had to get over my fear of cutting, and not doing search and destroys and cutting out knots and tangles has helped my hair just be overall so much healthier along with a huge increase in protein. I used to love MTG, but the smell made me want to run from my scalp.


----------



## LavenderMint

julzinha said:


> But they have a great return policy. Try it, if you don't like it return it.



Really? I didn't know this! Thank you for telling me!! I'm a real newbie to having loose hair and never even frequented Sally's before I loced my hair. I want to do my first ever protein treatment but there's too many kinds to choose from and no real way to know which kind would work best.


----------



## PureSilver

I'm curious though, with loc'd strands how do conditioners penetrate hair properly. It boggles me, does the hair get really moisturized/condition. Please inform me.


----------



## gorgeoushair

Can't wait to take out my braids! Just one more week!


----------



## julzinha

MeaWea said:


> Really? I didn't know this! Thank you for telling me!! I'm a real newbie to having loose hair and never even frequented Sally's before I loced my hair. I want to do my first ever protein treatment but there's too many kinds to choose from and no real way to know which kind would work best.


You're welcome. If you are a newbie to protein, I definitely say start with Aphogee 2 min and work your way up to products such as Nexxus Emergencee and Aphogee 2 step. I've used Joico K-Pak and Aphogee 2 min, they are both good reconstructors. I personally love Aphogee 2 Step mixed with Neutral protein filler, it is a VERY hard protein treatment but it works wonders for any breakage and I only do it every 6 weeks.


----------



## ckisland

So what had happened was. . .

Yesterday



Now


I couldn't take those scraggly ends no mo!!!!


----------



## curlyTisME

Scalp is itching like crazy. It's been two weeks and four days since my last wash. Appointment Thursday. Can't wait, I'll definitely be getting a scalp treatment. Still rocking my two goddess twists in the meanwhile.


----------



## GettingKinky

@ckisland   I like it!!  You look great.


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> @ckisland   I like it!!  You look great.


Thank you!!!!!! 
I can't even take credit for my cut coming out so well!! I would've looked a hot mess if I hadn't asked God what I should do first .


----------



## veesweets

So, I definitely messed up. I've colored my hair not once, but twice in the last 6 months. Now my hair is super porous except for the first 2-4 inches depending on the section. My ends are also splitting a lot. I trimmed back to between SL and APL. I'm just gonna let the rest grow out and trim as I go. I'm not even mad, I know I got greedy after I saw my hair respond well to the first color application.


----------



## nothidden

Pretty sure I'm getting a DevaCut next week.  So freakin' excited to finally have a style


----------



## Lilmama1011

PureSilver said:


> I'm curious though, with loc'd strands how do conditioners penetrate hair properly. It boggles me, does the hair get really moisturized/condition. Please inform me.


It just takes longer to penetrate.  I would think minimum hour for locks to be penetrated. Then it depend on thickness


----------



## Lilmama1011

julzinha said:


> I feel you so much on this. It's like why can't my hair just be super thick WL already. I've had so many setbacks and back and forth with my hair, I just want this time to be the time that it happens. I'm at the point now where I get so paranoid about even the smallest of potential setbacks, like when my aunt started cornrow ing my hair and I stopped her because I saw some breakage and now I'm sitting here paranoid about the little hair I loss.




Girl, I'm still like that and I think I will be forever hair conscience.  When I got my box braids I couldn't focus on watching tv, I was watching her out of the corner of my eye and seeing how much breakage I had because I know when other people handle it, they don't handle it so carefully.  I actually went off on my friend a little because she was forcing a comb through my tangle. She knows I don't play that crap with my hair


----------



## Nightingale

I made my own DIY unpetroleum jelly a couple weeks ago. It turned out really well. I've used it as a sealant for a wash n go (under gel), sealant/styler for twists, and sealant for a braid out (also under gel); and every style looks and feels good. Staple.


----------



## Nightingale

My hubby wants to take a short, domestic vacation. I suggested Austin, TX, but didn't tell him it was because I could pick up my Ingredients To Die For products direct from the warehouse.


----------



## julzinha

Nightingale said:


> My hubby wants to take a short, domestic vacation. I suggested Austin, TX, but didn't tell him it was because I could pick up my Ingredients To Die For products direct from the warehouse.


That's commitment. I would love to try some of their products one day


----------



## LavenderMint

PureSilver said:


> I'm curious though, with loc'd strands how do conditioners penetrate hair properly. It boggles me, does the hair get really moisturized/condition. Please inform me.


I had my locs for 15 years and would do a deep condition once a month.  Diluting and warming the conditioner or otherwise warming my head helped a lot. I would rub my trouble areas with an oil blend first and added lemon eo to the conditioner, plastic bag and then find something to do for an hour or so.


----------



## KinkyRN

Decided to go through my stash bit by bit and give somethings a 2nd try. If I still don't like it in the trash it goes. First two items KBB hold it argan oil gel (has protein and made my hair hella dry and hard) as some random DC with olive oil and tea tree but petroleum is the 3rd ingredient.  No wonder my hair felt coated.


----------



## PureSilver

Girl 


KinkyRN said:


> Decided to go through my stash bit by bit and give somethings a 2nd try. If I still don't like it in the trash it goes. First two items KBB hold it argan oil gel (has protein and made my hair hella dry and hard) as some random DC with olive oil and tea tree but petroleum is the 3rd ingredient.  No wonder my hair felt coated.


Chile
You
Ain't
Trashing
Nothing
Send them to me. I'll pay shipping


----------



## nothidden

PureSilver said:


> Girl
> Chile
> You
> Ain't
> Trashing
> Nothing
> Send them to me. I'll pay shipping


LOL...when I go thru my stash, I take throwaways right to my co-workers.


----------



## niknakmac

So I had a hair fail this morning.  I knew I should have washed my hair last night but I was sooooooooooooo tired.  Instead I misted my hair with water, combed out my raggedy looking twist out (it was day 5) and proceeded to bantu knot it.  Y'all this took me over an hour, I was impressed and apparently neither was my hair.  It came out looking not cute this morning.  I think it was because it was not clean.  As I type I am sitting with the deep conditioner in.  Time to wash.


----------



## PureSilver

Restocked my biotin and gelatin supply. All is going well, other supplements restock will follow in 2 weeks. I like how my hair is cooperating.

Can't wait to Aphogee 2 step protein treat on Sunday


----------



## niknakmac

So I parted my hair in six sections after my wash to detangle and put my products in.  I think I put in too much product, I'm not use to operating on sections versus my whole head.


----------



## julzinha

This is the LAST TIME, I leave my hair out for more than a week in between my braids. I left my hair out for 2 months because I was traveling and it was so much hell. The detangling sessions and ssks and tangles and manipulation. Til my next birthday I will be in braids consistently. The only positive is that I was thorough with my search and destroys pretty much doing it every other day, that it has helped my ends progress and the health of my hair. 

God Bless My Braider. The Lord knows my hair ain't easy and always listens and does them in a way that minimizes all breakage and ensures retention. If I wasn't so broke, I would pay her more.


----------



## movingforward

I think I will spend the next few years in braids.  I LOVE that I don't have to comb my hair and my hair is thickening up.

I think my next braid style will be faux locs.


----------



## julzinha

movingforward said:


> I think I will spend the next few years in braids.  I LOVE that I don't have to comb my hair and my hair is thickening up.
> 
> I think my next braid style will be faux locs.


It truly is a wonderful protective style when you have the right braider and for me it's cheaper than weaves.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

movingforward said:


> I think I will spend the next few years in braids.  I LOVE that I don't have to comb my hair and my hair is thickening up.
> 
> I think my next braid style will be faux locs.


I'm taking this as a sign. I was thinking the same thing this morning. I want my hair to be easy. This is easy and It looks good. My braider is sooooooooooooo gentle and doesn't pull to tight or add too much hair. I'm just going to braid it up, take my vits, drink my water, moisturise and seal and wait for length


----------



## overtherainbow

julzinha said:


> This is the LAST TIME, I leave my hair out for more than a week in between my braids. I left my hair out for 2 months because I was traveling and it was so much hell. The detangling sessions and ssks and tangles and manipulation. Til my next birthday I will be in braids consistently. The only positive is that I was thorough with my search and destroys pretty much doing it every other day, that it has helped my ends progress and the health of my hair.
> 
> God Bless My Braider. The Lord knows my hair ain't easy and always listens and does them in a way that minimizes all breakage and ensures retention. If I wasn't so broke, I would pay her more.



This is exactly what I'm doing.  My hair is going to be away in twisted buns (my own hair) until I reach my goal.  I'm only taking 1 week breaks between twits IF necessary....


----------



## movingforward

llan said:


> I'm taking this as a sign. I was thinking the same thing this morning. I want my hair to be easy. This is easy and It looks good. My braider is sooooooooooooo gentle and doesn't pull to tight or add too much hair. I'm just going to braid it up, take my vits, drink my water, moisturise and seal and wait for length



Remember to give your hair a break between installs.  I wore braids for two months and now I'm going to take a break for a week.  Then install the faux locs over the Labor day weekend.


----------



## movingforward

julzinha said:


> It truly is a wonderful protective style when you have the right braider and for me it's cheaper than weaves.



I have to self-teach myself.  Braiders cost too much in my area.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

movingforward said:


> Remember to give your hair a break between installs.  I wore braids for two months and now I'm going to take a break for a week.  Then install the faux locs over the Labor day weekend.



Noted


----------



## curlyTisME

6:45 please hurry up! I need my hair washed in the worst way possible!!


----------



## julzinha

I just started a new round of supplements. Hopefully, I see a lot of growth in the next 2 months


----------



## GettingKinky

I combed my hair as it air dried this weekend and it ended up being soooo dry and rough. It took me 4 days of doing the LOC method to rehydrate it. I'll never do that again. My hair is so much happier when it dries from soaking wet to dry in braids. I think drying slowly = more moisture left in my hair.


----------



## PureSilver

Ladies do y'all know that biotin is the TRUTH!!


----------



## Prettymetty

I really hope clarifying my hair makes it feel better again. I'm using Suave clarifying shampoo and I will give Total Repair 5 damage erasing balm another try. I had too much buildup the first time around


----------



## Prettymetty

Why am I so hair lazy lately? I used to look forward to wash days. Now I dread them


----------



## PureSilver

I want to do aphogee 2 min recon tonight. Would it be too much if I do it tonight and then do the 2 step on Sunday?  I'm seeing hairs in the comb


----------



## Nightingale

I washed my hair and installed braids for what I knew would be a BOMB braidout, then my baby and I got sick. So, I've been rocking Celie braids for 3 days. I didn't see the point in wasting a bomb braidout on my house. Hubby has dealt with it and will continue to deal.

I'll take them down Saturday and be cute for that day.


----------



## LavenderMint

Anyone know of a Lilla Rose consultant on here or a woc one at all? I really want to try one of their pins but I have questions.


----------



## curlyTisME

Got my blowout! Thank goodness, hair is bouncing and behaving! My scalp feels 100% better.


----------



## sweetpea7

I've been wearing a wash n go all summer, so i finally did some celie's braids and i forgot how much i love no maintenance hair.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I gave wash n gos a break for the week and have just been wearing two twists.  It's an aiight look, but cowashing my hair every day was causing breakage for me - my hair is fine and can't handle all that moisture.  Thinking about doing either a flat iron job this weekend or trying a twist out with the Almond Jai twisting butter.  I need to decide tonight.


----------



## nothidden

Prettymetty said:


> Why am I so hair lazy lately? I used to look forward to wash days. Now I dread them


Get out of my head!!  I felt like this since last weekend.  Didn't want to touch my hair Saturday, and of course it was a tangled mess on Sunday.  New products have given me my second wind, though.


----------



## D.N.A.

So uh...my oven caught on fire earlier today - I'm fine, the house is fine. But I had to bolt out of the house (smoke galore) and call the firemen over, and the whole time I'm outside I'm thinking thank GOD I'm wearing pants and most of all thank God my hair looks good. Priorities and what not LOL


----------



## Coilystep

tapioca_pudding said:


> I gave wash n gos a break for the week and have just been wearing two twists.  It's an aiight look, but cowashing my hair every day was causing breakage for me - my hair is fine and can't handle all that moisture.  Thinking about doing either a flat iron job this weekend or trying a twist out with the Almond Jai twisting butter.  I need to decide tonight.


The next time you do wash n go try not cowashing everyday. Just let steam from shower get to your hair and at the very end of shower let your head get wet and shake. This should reactivate gel/product.  I cowash or shampoo my hair on Sundays  then use my leave in and gel of choice. I can stretch my wash n go all week doing this.


----------



## julzinha

I'm speaking it into existence Reneice will be my hair stylist by my next birthday!


----------



## sweetpea7

I can't wait until Courtney A. (Mane choice) releases her flat iron. It looks promising!


----------



## ckisland

I'm officially at BC #3 , and this is going to be my last  . I grabbed the scissors again, chopped away, and I'm brushing NL in the back 
In the nearly 8 years of being on a healthy hair journey, I have
Big chopped 3 times
Colored
Relaxed
been a straight haired natural
reached MBL

I'm excited to start another round of my journey with all of that out of my system !! Now I'm excited to be a no heat, no combs, no scissor natural, and grow the healthiest head of hair I can all the way to HL .

BC #3


----------



## Nightingale

I need someone to explain edge control products to me. How are they different from heavy gel? Are they effective?


----------



## hair4romheaven

I'm about to place a bunch of hair products in the hair Exchange Form


----------



## Nightingale

I LOVE braidouts! its the first style I tried as a natural and it always looks good. I keep saying I'll do a twistout, but why mess with success?  I was looking at my wash and go pics and realized they look the same as my braidouts, but with more definition. This may be my one and only style ya'll.


----------



## overtherainbow

I am so style challenged, it's sad. I come from a long line of style challenged women.


----------



## shasha8685

I'm starting to see more of my natural texture and I love it!! It's hard to believe that I haven't really seen the natural texture of my hair since I was 12!


----------



## movingforward

I can't wait until this weekend.  I will be installing faux locs.  I'm over combing my hair everyday.


----------



## PureSilver

I love how strong my hair feels after doing Aphogee 2 step treatment, it doesn't get any better than this for me. I need to have this product at all times in my stash


----------



## julzinha

PureSilver said:


> I love how strong my hair feels after doing Aphogee 2 step treatment, it doesn't get any better than this for me. I need to have this product at all times in my stash


YASSSS, I love it as well. I gave into the notion that naturals don't need that much protein and always used lighter products that my hair hated, when I started using Aphogee 2 step, my hair has never been so strong in my life and mixing it with neutral protein filler just makes it even more perfect. I have a coupon for Sallys and plan to pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## curlyTisME

Used the Giovanni serum I bought two weeks ago for the first time tonight. Added a few drops to my hair as I pincurled it. Smells amazing and is really lightweight. So far so good.


----------



## sweetpea7

Nightingale said:


> I need someone to explain edge control products to me. How are they different from heavy gel? Are they effective?



An edge control is usually a few ounces and it pretty thick. ORS edge control has a very stiff texture whereas eco gel is jelly and easily spreadable. I prefer gel since i can slap it all over my head for a w-n-g.


----------



## Nightingale

sweetpea7 said:


> An edge control is usually a few ounces and it pretty thick. ORS edge control has a very stiff texture whereas eco gel is jelly and easily spreadable. I prefer gel since i can slap it all over my head for a w-n-g.



Thanks @sweetpea7 . I may grab one to try out for whenever I slick my hair back.


----------



## Nightingale

Tomorrow is supposed to be wash day, but my hair looks so good. To prepoo or not to prepoo...


----------



## julzinha

Nightingale said:


> Thanks @sweetpea7 . I may grab one to try out for whenever I slick my hair back.


Other much loved brands are CON Argan Oil edge control as well as Gorilla Snot


----------



## sgold04

I did an Aphogee 2 step today for the first time, I shouldn't have used the conditioner. I read the ingredients after I applied smh. My hair definitely feels stronger, but it's also a little matted and frizzy. It was matted after I shampood though, so I know it's not the aphogee. I'll have to do a verrry thorough detangle session this week :/


----------



## julzinha

sgold04 said:


> I did an Aphogee 2 step today for the first time, I shouldn't have used the conditioner. I read the ingredients after I applied smh. My hair definitely feels stronger, but it's also a little matted and frizzy. It was matted after I shampood though, so I know it's not the aphogee. I'll have to do a verrry thorough detangle session this week :/


Their conditioner is trash, just use whatever your favorite protein free DC is


----------



## overtherainbow

Finally did a somewhat successful updo, my first as a natural.  My braids are so frizzy though


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I've been tempted to use a Keratin treatment on my hair for the fall so my rollersets/flat iron jobs will come out more sleek.  I read some reviews on the Uncurly keratin that were good.  But the whole reason I did the BC in Jan was because of a bad keratin job a stylist did that left me with zero curl pattern.   If I did it myself I can have more control over the process, but Im not sure I want to risk my curls.  I guess I could do a test patch to see how it affects my curls.


----------



## missjones

I'm doing a twist-out over the weekend with my cantu curling cream. My hair needs a break from this bun I've been doing for the last couple of years.

I noticed my hair seemed to hang a little more after I washed it. Hopefully that's from growth


----------



## fatimablush

Nightingale said:


> I made my own DIY unpetroleum jelly a couple weeks ago. It turned out really well. I've used it as a sealant for a wash n go (under gel), sealant/styler for twists, and sealant for a braid out (also under gel); and every style looks and feels good. Staple.




i made my own as well...i luv it. i use it for my skin though. i will use it for a sealant after i make some more.


----------



## fatimablush

i have been neglecting my hair. i didn't mean too. i was sooooooooooo focused on my skin.

the last time i tex-laxed, i left it on a bit too long and there is a little breakage at the root. :/

i want to wear a taped style in the future so i have already started shaping the hair so as it grows it
it will have a nice style. as i was coming it...there is an inch of breakage. it could be the meds as a side
effect...but that hair would come out at the root. when i run my fingers through my hair only 5-10 shed
hairs are in my hands. i am so disappointed, i have no one to blame but myself. thank goodness
i learned how to camoflauge in mistakes. 

i have also ought a couple of crochet wigs from etsy....and i will be making  couple during the fall
and winter months...i also bough a few nice scarves to wear as headwraps and a few hats. i bought
a couple men's hats to wear with jeans and boots..i can't stand half of the flowery mess that they make
for women.


----------



## fatimablush

i bought some henna and stuff from henna sooq. can i use henna on transitioning hair?


----------



## fatimablush

my sis took some crisco and made a hair butter and hair lotion for her wash and go's. she had soft moisturized hair.

she also looked on youtube and made her own cleansing conditioner....i tried hers and i like it. a good way to use those conditioner's that i didn't like.

i still want to try this one curling product. then again i just might read the ingredients and make my own.


----------



## SuchaLady

Nightingale said:


> Thanks @sweetpea7 . I may grab one to try out for whenever I slick my hair back.



Just stick to gel. I only use edge control when my hair is straight. Edge products are my favorite. I own over 8 of each


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

julzinha said:


> YASSSS, I love it as well. I gave into the notion that naturals don't need that much protein and always used lighter products that my hair hated, when I started using Aphogee 2 step, my hair has never been so strong in my life and mixing it with neutral protein filler just makes it even more perfect. I have a coupon for Sallys and plan to pick some up tomorrow.


What's your process to mixing it with the aphogee?


----------



## yaya24

I was reading through my ancient fotki and my hair did just fine with basic moisturizing and sealing 2xs a day.

I wonder when the whole LOC, LCO LOCO etc stuff came into the picture for me  and why.

I'm going back to the basics.lol


----------



## julzinha

shawnyblazes said:


> What's your process to mixing it with the aphogee?


I usually get an empty bottle, and mix about 2/3 Aphogee 2 step for 1/3 Neutral protein filler. Then shake it all together and follow the same procedure for the 2 step treatment.


----------



## PureSilver

sgold04 said:


> I did an Aphogee 2 step today for the first time, I shouldn't have used the conditioner. I read the ingredients after I applied smh. My hair definitely feels stronger, but it's also a little matted and frizzy. It was matted after I shampood though, so I know it's not the aphogee. I'll have to do a verrry thorough detangle session this week :/



I never shampoo after using aphogee two step, if u decide to you need to use a very good detangling or moisturizing shampoo such as CON if you can get the original formula. Tressemee naturals moisturizing conditioner  is great in both natural and relaxed hair. A product with great slip should do the trick. Also you could try boiling oats and flaxseed, strain cool and use as a moisturizing conditioner. It gives great slip; tried and proven.


----------



## sgold04

PureSilver said:


> I never shampoo after using aphogee two step, if u decide to you need to use a very good detangling or moisturizing shampoo such as CON if you can get the original formula. Tressemee naturals moisturizing shampoo is great in both natural and relaxed hair. A product with great slip should do the trick. Also you could try boiling oats and flaxseed, strain cool and use as a moisturizing conditioner. It gives great slip; tried and proven.



Thanks for the tips! I really want this to work out next time. I shampood before using Aphogee


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing

My schedule has finally cleared enough that I can make a hair appointment. I am long overdue for a trim.


----------



## PureSilver

sgold04 said:


> Thanks for the tips! I really want this to work out next time. I shampood before using Aphogee


You are welcome. 
I shampoo as well before using Aphogee but I ensure I have a bottle of CON moisturing shampoo original formula on hand before doing the 2step. The moisturizing conditioner that comes with the kit IMO is not very moisturizing so I use something else and j make sure to let it sit with a plastic cap for at least half hour, I do longer periods but half hour is my minimum, hair feels very repaired and strong afterwards.


----------



## julzinha

I really do have a deep love in my heart for Sally's Beauty Supply. 

They consistently have the best prices around and have the nerve to give out tons of coupons each month. Now they're expanding their inventory, I just saw some Jessicurl and KeraCare at their store.


----------



## Desert Skye

The smell of ACV reminds me of apogee protein treatment. STANK!


----------



## nerdography

I'm going to relax my hair either Sunday or Monday. And then I'm going to the salon and having my hair cut from hip length to bra strap. I'm still deciding if I should add layers or not.


----------



## GettingKinky

@nerdography that's a big haircut!  Won't you miss all that hair?


----------



## nerdography

@GettingKinky I've been going back and forth since last year trying to decided if I wanted to cut my hair. And I finally decided to go through with it. I need something new.


----------



## Smiley79

I've never ever done a hot oil treatment on my hair. I'm interested in trying it out and see if my hair likes it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I graduate late this month


----------



## LavenderMint

I've been wearing a wash & go all week. Yesterday, I was kneeling, talking to a student and he grabbed a fistful of my hair, and buried his (thankfully booger free) nose in it. He sniffed and then yelled in my ear "Teachuh!! I _like_ dis!! It smell gooooood!!"


----------



## PureSilver

MeaWea said:


> I've been wearing a wash & go all week. Yesterday, I was kneeling, talking to a student and he grabbed a fistful of my hair, and buried his (thankfully booger free) nose in it. He sniffed and then yelled in my ear "Teachuh!! I _like_ dis!! It smell gooooood!!"



Smiling from ear to ear. I bet the look On his little face was priceless


----------



## curlyTisME

Blowout going strong. A week old tomorrow. Maybe it'll survive Made in America this weekend in Philly.


----------



## PureSilver

Wanted to cowash tonight but I have 3rd world problems. Arrrgggghh


----------



## sgold04

Im currently baggying my ends, my hair is feeling super dry.  I will co-wash after I return from the gym tomorrow morning, then DC for a while.  

I now have a vanity in my room, I got the idea from this site....how did I live without one all these years?!  I can't believe I would stand in the bathroom for hours at a time doing my hair smh.


----------



## ckisland

Since I did my final final cut ( August 31), my hair is FINALLY acting right again !!! 

I've been online eyeballing different natural hair products, and I just cannot deal with these prices!! At first I'll reminisce about my former pj ways, but as I keep looking, I start remembering that I've spent the last year and a half with barely any products at all. I was looking at Camille Rose's line.  I could spend $15 on a hair butter, or I could go in my kitchen, and throw together a cocoa butter hair butter that I know works for my hair for free. Hmmm .  I could spend $22 on a natural hair gel, or I could use the free FSG I have in the fridge right now  

Guess who's going to be making their hair butter tomorrow?


----------



## Desert Skye

Why are most of my hair products that are targeted towards natural hair all smell like coconut? I like coconut but...damn I smell like I cracked a coconut on my head or something.


----------



## PureSilver

So I tried it before I knock it. I'm not perfect at it but ice tried it enough to now know that my hair HATES IT!!! 


My hair hates anything that it is rolled on. Perm rods, flexi rods setters.......they all cause breakage. I see too many strands after taking them down and YES I am gentle with it. 

I've concluded my hair  being straight. I don't get so much hair loss with wrapping. Anything that is gonna give me curls causes breakage but my face wears curls well so what do I do..... I'm gonna get a curly weave or wig, j say weave.


----------



## DarkJoy

Forgot there was some QB heavy cream in my stash. Used it last night. Cant believe I forgot how much my hair likes this product. Once it sinks in my hair feels so m oisturized and not greasy. Might have to re-up.


----------



## pinkness27

Every time I get a sew in, I'm always counting down the days to take it down. Then when I take it down, I miss the ease of a sew in.


----------



## julzinha

I need to hurry up and get a job because seeing all these deals and being broke is making me sad


----------



## ckisland

julzinha said:


> I need to hurry up and get a job because seeing all these deals and being broke is making me sad



I feel your pain! Being broke is what finally cured me of my pj-ism


----------



## PureSilver

I feel you @julzinha I need a second income. I need to get a portable standing hair dryer before the year ends. 

If I knew how much my hair would love weekly DC treatments I would have such health strands a long time ago. My hair has gotten so much better since I started a month ago.


----------



## julzinha

PureSilver said:


> I feel you @julzinha I need a second income. I need to get a portable standing hair dryer before the year ends.
> 
> If I knew how much my hair would love weekly DC treatments I would have such health strands a long time ago. My hair has gotten so much better since I started a month ago.


That is why I'm always on the look out for cheap and effective products, buy most of my products from Sallys, and will only utilize a sale if it's at least 40% off. I've become very good at looking for deals because my hair is a bit of a product elitist and doesn't like a lot of things.


----------



## imaginary

Started taking down some of my braids already. Mostly from the back of my head since I have work in the morning, but I really missed my hair. Takedown wasn't too bad since they've only been in 3.5 weeks; only a bit of matting. The real trials will begin when I move to the front of my head, the hair at the back is just so much more stronger for some reason smh...


----------



## PureSilver

Guess who saw 2 strands of hair in the comb this morning. I wanted to scream because In all my life I have NEVER experienced this. I did a DC yesterday morning mixing Dr. Miracles follicle healer deep conditions treatment with aphogee 2 min reconstructive and another Dr. Miracle deep conditioning treatment. Plastic cap my head for 3o mins and used my blow dryer for heat in the last 5 mins. The thickness and strength is unbelievable. I'm in hair heaven.


----------



## movingforward

Prepping my hair for faux locs.  I can't wait!

I'm so tired of combing my hair every single day.


----------



## overtherainbow

Had to give myself some impromtu layers in the front this week due to neglecting my highlights.  Definitely a happy accident.  Now my braidouts and twistouts frame my face better. And I don't gotta pay some stylist who'll just end up manhandling my coils.


----------



## ImanAdero

I really want to participate in some of these Labor day sales... But I know the next holiday is right around the corner, so I'll be good and not waste money when I have enough products at the moment. 

I do need to finally get my hair braided though... time for a month long protective style.


----------



## sgold04

overtherainbow said:


> Had to give myself some impromtu layers in the front this week due to neglecting my highlights.  Definitely a happy accident.  Now my braidouts and twistouts frame my face better. And I don't gotta pay some stylist who'll just end up manhandling my coils.



What's tips do you have for cutting hair? I'd like to trim my own but I'm nervous.


----------



## overtherainbow

sgold04 said:


> What's tips do you have for cutting hair? I'd like to trim my own but I'm nervous.


I honestly just been winging it all this time.  My favorite way is to trim my hair is when its in really small twists.  Usually if I'm up to date on my trims, I just take off the very ends of each twist (less than 1/4 inch) to remove ssks.  However if I've been putting off trims, my twists will be visibly thinned out at the ends.  When this happens, I cut off the thinned out "tail" at the point right before it starts to thicken.  The trick is to make sure you somewhat measure each twist so that your hair is even.  I never straighten my hair out of laziness so If you're a straight natural, you won't get the precise blunt cut look with this method.  However I test straightened a strand a few weeks ago and my ends were somewhat blunt.  I think a bit of that is pure luck though.  Also if I desperately  need a trim, I would take out the twists first, finger comb the strand and snip the thinned ends to insure that I'm getting every single scraggly end.  I almost never have to do this though.  HTH


----------



## movingforward

Y'all the full locks are hot as in I'm sweating. I find it amazing a great protective style will  make you warmer.


----------



## PureSilver

I need to get a sewin so badly it's not funny


----------



## GettingKinky

I was out in high humidity and my braidout ponytail didn't frizz.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I'm thinking of blowing out my hair for my birthday at the end of the month. My only fear is that it's too soon for a blowout when I got my hair straightened in June. Hmm.. I curious to see if I have retained at all...


----------



## kanozas

Back to henna and no-lye relaxer and loving it.  I cannot do sodium hydroxide and I personally feel that going natural is easier without the harsher one.  Reading Mehandi.com this time around for real and forgetting all the bad advice on how to henna from LHCF   I caused my own fatigue with it.  It's no that bad, actually.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Closed on a new home last week and I now have a beauty room. Can't wait to set it up and have a little salon in the corner where I can place my hair dryer with salon chair, steamer, product shelves and vanity.


----------



## PureSilver

lulu97 said:


> Closed on a new home last week and I now have a beauty room. Can't wait to set it up and have a little salon in the corner where I can place my hair dryer with salon chair, steamer, product shelves and vanity.


That's awesome. I can't wait to be able to do that.


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm patiently waiting on my new wigs. They better be cute! I usually buy wigs from the bss, but I couldn't pass up the deals on hairsisters.com


----------



## Tangles

Why did a lady tell me that Kinky Curly would damage my hair quicker than making coils with "the sponge"?


----------



## Lissa0821

Heat damage SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Especially when you snip off the straight pieces little bit at a time.


----------



## movingforward

Dear coworker,

I know you're wearing a  weave. So please don't assume I am weave checking you when I saw across the room that the hair was fake.

Curly hair does not have a perfect curl pattern.

So please move along.


----------



## PureSilver

I didn't wash today and I'm feeling good about that, I'll wash mid week  though i was itching to cowash today.


----------



## fatimablush

i tried my sisters crisco mix hair pudding that she made. it worked well for her hair. it did nothing for mine. 

i think it is because i still have almost 1/2 relaxed hair at the top of my tapered cut. it left a a greasy mess on the sides
and back. i was so disappointed. maybe i will try it at another time. until then i guess i have to use that Sheamoisture product and gel mixture. i really don't want to by expensive products. i have ingredients for one product ColouredBeautiful likes...i want to try to make a mixture from that..if that doesn't work i guess i will have to buy stuff...


----------



## curlyTisME

Hair survived Made in America and is still blown out. Did some flat twists tonight. Will wear a twist out until my appt on Thursday. My scalp is dirty and I'm not even in the mood to wash myself.


----------



## naija24

can i do a blowout like this on my hair (3 inches) if i have one inch of straight ends?? or will it not look right?


----------



## CodeRed

I think I'm going back to salon/regular conditioners. The all natural thing isn't really doing it and the boutique brands break my wallet just like the salon brands and they have more issues with accessibility. I was going to make my own conditioner but if I can get a tub of my favorite salon brand deep conditioner (that'll last me a year) for the same amount or less... I think I'll just do that. Not scared of silicones or other "bad" stuff anymore... I know what worked for my hair in the past (before the hype of everything natural all the time) and I'm going to go back to that. Glad for the experimentation though... I've learned a lot, got a good, simple regimen out of it and will still incorporate all natural stuff in but won't be so hard edged about it.


----------



## fatimablush

^^^
me too. i am buying the stuff that i used to go natural when i first did in 2000. 

a lot of those things have been discontinued or the formula changed.

what convinced me was that not all shea butter was the same. i like the shea nilotica i think that is the spelling
all other's no.

my hair responded well with that as long as i didn't use too much.

the majority of those natural products over did it on the fragrance that clashed with my perfumes and sprays..i am liking Henna Sooq.

i also liked Lucreatia Body Oils and Sprays Body Butter...that equaled soft moisturized hari and skin.

yessss....i  did use, always used and will continue to use grease...


----------



## niknakmac

Did a blow out this weekend.  I didn't think my hair would sruvive the heat but it is still going strong.  It is a little swollen today as it was really humid. I'm impressed my blowouts used to last one day.


----------



## curlyTisME

More than ready for my appt on Thursday. I need my scalp cleaned pronto.


----------



## yaya24

Now I HAVE to try shea nilotica ..


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

Just spritzed my braids with a mixture of water, aphogee green tea restructuriser and  curl activator. I popped a shower cap on and a towel on top of that and I'm letting it cook so to speak. It's the first time i've moisturised the lengths of my hair since i got these braids. I'm just wary of build up.  I put some curl activator on my scalp because it was sooooooooooo dry last week.  I rinse my edges out everyday while I wash my face but that's mainly because I lay them down with gel and It lays down a lot nicer when my hairs wet. 

I can honestly say I do not miss my hair at all, at all, at all. Having these is like being let out of jail


----------



## fatimablush

i just took out my rod set. it didn't look right. i am not surprised....it has been over a year before since i have done this. my hair is just know growing back. i hope it doesn't fall out again. so basically i just have to learn how to do my hair all over again.


----------



## Beany

I know I have an open container of Bask/Bekura whiskey soak. I'm guessing it's on my bed somewhere which is covered in clothes I need to fold. Judge me.


----------



## imaginary

How is my hair so soft a couple days after a hard protein even after moisturising with the aphogee green tea restructurizer and some shea butter . I also need to re-up on some henna, I miss how my hair feels after it. Thinking to order some indigo as well since I'm so over this red colour and want a richer brown.


----------



## curlyTisME

Thinking of getting my first sew in as a PS for the upcoming winter months. I'm torn between straight hair or curly hair.


----------



## yaya24

Trying to make 2 weeks between washes. 

Today marks week 1.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Getting my hair braided this weekend so excited to not have to deal with my hair


----------



## Rocky91

i haven't been in the hair section in so long. i'm so bored with my hair!
i'm taking out my weave tonight and coloring my hair.


----------



## PureSilver

Days like his I just wanna relax tomorrow I'll give my hair some tlc


----------



## julzinha

I'm working towards all this length and thickness yet I hate dealing with my hair and keep it in braids most of the time, on top of that my braid regimen is cheap as hell.


----------



## overtherainbow

Didn't take my braids down early this morning because I thought that my hair still felt wet.  Well, just now, at 4:45pm, I just realized that A) No way my hair is wet because I braided it up LAST Sunday and B)My hair was just super moisturized and juicy and I was  just too tired to realize.

Gonna have to start doubling up on coffee...


----------



## curlyTisME

Too ready for my appt tomorrow! My scalp is beyond itchy!! Gross.


----------



## IMFOCSD

So I came up with the PERFECT home made hair treatment/DC/mixture. It made my hair so soft, manageable and detangled like no other! Definitely gonna be my once (or twice) a week DC.


----------



## julzinha

Since being on a year long braid protective style. I'm always worried about my edges and try to give them as much TLC as possible. My braider braids them loose and in large parts. I keep my hair in loose pigtails. I put Njoy on scalp every other day.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

@IMFOCSD um sharing is caring


----------



## claudzie

I really dislike using aphogee 2 step due to the smell and the runny nature of it. I have no choice though cos it is effective


----------



## IMFOCSD

FollicleFanatic said:


> @IMFOCSD um sharing is caring



 Suurrreee lol,
Half a banana(blended), honey, coconut oil, extra virgin olive oil and flaxseed oil all mixed in with a cheapie conditioner.


----------



## GettingKinky

overtherainbow said:


> Didn't take my braids down early this morning because I thought that my hair still felt wet.  Well, just now, at 4:45pm, I just realized that A) No way my hair is wet because I braided it up LAST Sunday and B)My hair was just super moisturized and juicy and I was  just too tired to realize.
> 
> Gonna have to start doubling up on coffee...



My hair always feels super moisturized when I let it dry in braids. I have a hard time telling when it's finally dry.


----------



## Nightingale

Yesterday, I took down my braids and had a fabulous braidout. When I went to a hair braiding seminar the instructor wanted to take my picture for her natural hair website. Awesome.

Later my husband caught me alone, told me my hair looked great, then commenced ruining it in unspeakable ways. I yelled at him, but he still looked pleased with himself. Jerk.


----------



## PJaye

I don't understand its popularity and rave reviews because this conditioner sucks monkey bawls.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@PJaye  what conditioner is this? Just so I save myself the aggravation


----------



## PJaye

flyygirlll2 said:


> @PJaye  what conditioner is this? Just so I save myself the aggravation



The Shea Moisture Purification Masque.  It has an extremely runny consistency and an "invisible" application - it literally feels as if I wasn't putting anything on my hair while I was applying it.  And, that feeling remains once it's been rinsed out.  It offers no moisture, no softness, no anything; just mediocre slip and wasted time.  I purchased it to use on my son since he has bouts of scalp dermatitis and it didn't do anything for him, but he garnered really good results from the replacement product, the Dandruff Control Masque (for a while, I thought it was the Purification Masque that was getting the job done because the labels are identical).  Go figure.  However, you may have different experiences and outcomes than we did since so many people seem to like it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@PJaye Sorry about both you and your son's experience with the Purification Masque. I've only used it as a pre-poo but I know other ladies use it to Cowash and DC with good results. It doesn't perform badly on my hair and lord knows my hair is very finicky and doesn't like a lot of stuff. I'm almost done with my last jar, but it's not a HG product for me though.


----------



## Honey Bee

Got home today, dropped my bags off, changed my shoes, and went right out the bss!  (@SlimPickinz, girl, I slayed in that Amsterdam wig, yaaaass!)

I plan to ps with wigs over the fall/ winter so I wanted to get started.  I normally don't set foot in a bss, but if I wanna buy online, I have to get good at buying on the ground. Anywho, got two new wigs, both $20 (my experimentation phase price point cuz I'm chopping them up and what not). One's 'natural' textures, I guess, 3c maybe. The other is a graduated bob that I might give to mommy. Off to google! 

(This is really fun, btw, way more than the last time I wore wigs. Maybe its because I'm natural, so it really is a big change, idk. Maybe it's because I'm getting a feel for all the different customization possibilities. SO is enjoying the heck out of it too. )


----------



## Britt

Soooo.. I've been getting tired of wearing my hair in twist outs and for the past month I've been wearing two side twists since it was warm out. 
I've been thinking about trying different hair styles that I would like. Rollersetting came to mind. I got this bright idea to try and wet rollerset my hair. I knew my hair wouldn't get bone straight, but I was hoping for big silky type curls.

FAIL !
I used Nairobi mousse and leave in and serum and went to work.. and work it was indeed. It took me 45 minutes to roll and then drying... I had to keep going back under the damn dryer. It would've taken my hair at least 2 hours to fully dry. My Pibbs temp wasn't too hot though. In any event, I got frustrated and pulled the damn rollers out. I looked like one of the Supremes  My mom laughed and insisted on taking a pic.  On top of that, I had residue on my hair from using a generous amount of the Nairobi foam wrap.
I spent HOURS on my hair yesterday with this nonsense only to have hair with build up on it that looked like shyt,

I got back in the shower, re washed my hair, let it sit some in my turbie towel and then did a braid out. I rarely ever do those and always do a twist out.  Today my braid out looks good! I'll have to rebraid it again tonight in some big cornrows.

I'm toying with the idea of getting some Curlformers.


----------



## SlimPickinz

@Honey Bee  I hope you was whipping that hair! How was your trip?


----------



## CluelessJL

I don't get my hair. I just don't.


----------



## yaya24

Protein day is this week Wednesday.
I'm just mixing a bunch of mild protein conditioners that I have in my stash with 2 capfuls of neutral protein filler, then sitting under my hooded dryer.

Hope that turns out well. lol


----------



## Honey Bee

SlimPickinz said:


> @Honey Bee  I hope you was whipping that hair!* How was your trip?*


Every. single. thing. that could go wrong did.  But we alive and we made it home, so yay! We loved Amsterdam and can't wait to go back. We were there so long, I started to make lil neighborhood friends and what not. 

Shout out to the people of Suriname, too. They was deep out there, lol, made us feel very welcome. We watched Serena play in a bar full of them and the diasporic love was strong.


----------



## julzinha

Why can't my hair just be glorious already


----------



## imaginary

I didn't believe you guys about the smell of neem oil . I am so so sorry.


----------



## Smiley79

I'm going back to frequent cowashes. (ughh, that means waking up an extra half hour early in the morning, smh)


----------



## curlyTisME

I'm ready to be SL already doggone it! My goal is by my daughters first birthday in March of next year.


----------



## Smiley79

I'm really enjoying Hair Rules videos on YT, he is so knowledgable about natural hair.


----------



## LavenderMint

imaginary said:


> I didn't believe you guys about the smell of neem oil . I am so so sorry.



I never knew people used neem oil for hair! 
I used it mixed with water to spray on my peppers & minnesota melon plants last year to get rid of beetles and aphids.  It worked but everything I sprayed it on tasted like liver and onions.


----------



## sgold04

I'm frustrated with my hair right now. I used to be able to do anything to it, and use any products, and it would still look good because of its length, but ever since I did that aphogee treatment, it's been limp and dry and it won't hold a twist out/braid out....However...whenever I moisturize it now, it feels soooo soft and detangles easily, but once it's dry, it's dryyyy.  I don't know what to do, I don't have time to co-wash and LOC daily.  I think I'll just keep it in crochet braids since my schedule is hectic the next 4 months. I hope my girl can squeeze me in this weekend.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

Planning on trimming my ends next wash day. Oh, how scissors near my hair disturbs my soul.


----------



## kanozas

Loving the henna again.  My previous disappointment was with all the "gurus" who didn't know squat about henna.  All these ingredients they were adding, mixing with boiling water, mixing with luke-warm water, ...just plain not knowing how to get the best dye release from henna and leaving it in over 8 hours and such....stick with the experts.  It's simple.  Now, back to the other herbals from India and this time, making a tea of them.  Powders are too hard to wash out.  Maybe with some condish.


----------



## kanozas

imaginary said:


> I didn't believe you guys about the smell of neem oil . I am so so sorry.




Mix a small amount in coconut oil or something else and leave in as an oil treatment, then wash out.  Or try powdered neem in a paste with water and tulsi or something for scalp.  No lingering smell.


----------



## imaginary

kanozas said:


> Mix a small amount in coconut oil or something else and leave in as an oil treatment, then wash out.  Or try powdered neem in a paste with water and tulsi or something for scalp.  No lingering smell.



Thanks! I'm also gonna invest in some fragrance oils and fragrant essential oils as well.


----------



## julzinha

Sometimes I just want to give up on my hair journey. I'm seeing length progress, but increasing my thickness is such a struggle .


----------



## KimPossibli

I'm definitely sticking to the grow out this time!


----------



## cherishlove

My son's barber is so fine dzam...


----------



## lavaflow99

I have always love my blackness and I love it even more now.  Got my first sewn in weave today and was putting my hair in flexirods and the hair kept sliding off the rod!  I never had that issue with my real hair.    Then later tried to put it up in a clip so I can take a shower and it slid right now.    #blackhairisbeautiful


----------



## sgold04

My hair has been in the same bun the last 2 days. I'll take it down, moisturize, and put it back up. Im in need of a serious detangle session. I'm hoping to get crochet braids on Sunday, so I'll be thorough when I prep my hair.


----------



## curlyTisME

Blow out is holding on. Scalp is itchy and dirty though. I don't know why my scalp gets so itchy and dirty so quickly. I don't apply any product other than my Giovanni serum to my ends when I need some shine. 

I will be speaking to my beautician about it at my appt on the 2nd.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Just woke up after a night on curlformers 

Already planning to take a nap after work.


----------



## LavenderMint

The best part of this week was when one of my little girls came in with her hair in a BIG braid out. Her grandmother told me that she'd wanted to wear her hair "curly like my teacher"! Made me smile so much. I told her that next time she has to tell me first so we can be twins.   Hopefully, this year I won't have any 4 or 5 year olds with relaxers/relaxer burns. *fingers crossed*


----------



## imaginary

My scalp is feeling tender so I know it's time to wash, but I'm so tired and busy I won't be able to wash my hair until next weekend. Hope I can hold out.


----------



## DarkJoy

imaginary said:


> I didn't believe you guys about the smell of neem oil . I am so so sorry.


I ain't nobody ever lied about the horror called neem oil. Ohmygaahhhh! Just thinking about the smell makes my stomach hurt!


----------



## overtherainbow

curlyTisME said:


> Blow out is holding on. Scalp is itchy and dirty though. I don't know why my scalp gets so itchy and dirty so quickly. I don't apply any product other than my Giovanni serum to my ends when I need some shine.
> 
> I will be speaking to my beautician about it at my appt on the 2nd.



I used to have this issue from puberty until my early twenties. I think my scalp was just extra oily from hormones.  This might be tmi but my scalp became less oily around the time my rough menstrual periods and acne disappeared so I jused assumed hormones.  During that time, my scalp would be incredibly oily if I didn't wash for 5 days even though I never ever oiled my scalp.


----------



## Tangles

I've wanted to whine about this for awhile but felt odd about actually doing it here considering......Here it goes.  MY HAIR IS SO DANG THICK!!!  It is  a real struggle to do anything to it considering its length (2.5 in,4B/C).  I was stretching it with perm rods every Sunday and wearing it coily/curly for the week, but as it grows and the thickness ensues, it's tiring to deal with. I'm not looking for sympathy, just wanted to vent because at this very moment I may miss an event that I very much want to attend but having to do my hair makes me not want to go


----------



## GettingKinky

I wash my hair every week ans I alternate between 3 conditioners Kenra moisturizing, AO GPB and Aphoghee 2 min. My hair behaves the best on the weeks I use aphoghee, but I'm afraid to make this my only conditioner. Does anyone use aphoghee 2 min as their only conditioner?


----------



## DarkJoy

GettingKinky said:


> I wash my hair every week ans I alternate between 3 conditioners Kenra moisturizing, AO GPB and Aphoghee 2 min. My hair behaves the best on the weeks I use aphoghee, but I'm afraid to make this my only conditioner. Does anyone use aphoghee 2 min as their only conditioner?


I did but my hair loves reconstructors. Unfortunately after a few months the cones started giving me trouble via breakage.  Now I use a cone free reconstructor weekly. No problems.


----------



## sgold04

My friend can't do crochet braids until next Friday, I was hoping to get them done tomorrow  I don't have the time or energy to do my hair. I've been bunning it and it's in serious need of some moisture.


----------



## Dayjoy

DarkJoy said:


> I did but my hair loves reconstructors. Unfortunately after a few months the cones started giving me trouble via breakage.  Now I use a cone free reconstructor weekly. No problems.


What reconstructor are you using?


----------



## GettingKinky

DarkJoy said:


> I did but my hair loves reconstructors. Unfortunately after a few months the cones started giving me trouble via breakage.  Now I use a cone free reconstructor weekly. No problems.



Which one @DarkJoy


----------



## DarkJoy

GettingKinky said:


> Which one @DarkJoy


Shescentit Okra Reconstructor

@Dayjoy @GettingKinky


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I attempted to flat iron today and after almost two hours, I only finished the right side of my hair. I'm thinking about a hair cut and saying screw TBL.


----------



## Lylddlebit

As badly as I want to pull off wash and goes it's just not going to happen.  Yesterday, made the decision to wash my hair and try a wash and go again because I was missing my natural hair after wearing it straight so often.  While washing my hair I had a guest come over before I put in any moisturizing product. My hair felt really good and my guest said it looked great so  I went about my day with it as is and let it air dry.  By the end of he day I noticed the back up my hair drew completely up to a highly packed 4 inch fro (which is about 600% shrinkage lol 4x6=24 inches yep thats about right). Whereas the front was a little looser(probably due to heat but I'm not cutting it because it was still full of curls just not coily). Anyway at the end of the day I decided to wash my hair because it felt very dry even though it was super soft. Once I began to  wash it, I quickly noticed how many single strand knots had formed close within an inch from  to my scalp and on my ends.  I was up  from 7 pm until midnight finger detangling them out and cutting a few of them out.  After finger detangling each section throughly I slathered each section with product and combed product through(to make sure I really got all the knots out) and put in my old faithful twist(which i should have done that morning guest or no guest. The good news is I didn't loose nearly as much hair as I did in my last major setback of October 2012. After I finished finger detangling and some minor cutting I lost about a 1.25 inch diameter ball of hair when rolled wet. or about a 1.75 inch diameter rolled ball of hair by the time the ball dried and expanded the next morning.This is significantly more hair  than I would have lost if had just took 30 extra minutes to apply  product and stretch my root but way less than  a major setbacks have historically caused me to loose. This Wednesday when I trim for Fall Equinox I will just make sure I remove any uneven areas but based on twisting during the late night hours of this morning, I was actually relieved in how good my hair performed and how little I lost considering the circumstance and potential for this to become another hair disaster


----------



## Coilystep

@Lylddlebit sorry this happened to you. I don't think anyone can literally just wash their hair and just go. You have to use some type of moisturizer/conditioner paired with a styling product cream/gel. You need the moisturizer/conditioner for moisture and softness and you need the styler to set style so hair doesn't dry the way you described. Also hair needs to be coated with product. HTH.


----------



## curlyTisME

overtherainbow said:


> I used to have this issue from puberty until my early twenties. I think my scalp was just extra oily from hormones.  This might be tmi but my scalp became less oily around the time my rough menstrual periods and acne disappeared so I jused assumed hormones.  During that time, my scalp would be incredibly oily if I didn't wash for 5 days even though I never ever oiled my scalp.




I'm six months postpartum so I'm starting to think it can be to blame. My scalp was overly sensitive my entire pregnancy.


----------



## Lylddlebit

stephanie75miller said:


> @Lylddlebit sorry this happened to you. I don't think anyone can literally just wash their hair and just go. You have to use some type of moisturizer/conditioner paired with a styling product cream/gel. You need the moisturizer/conditioner for moisture and softness and you need the styler to set style so hair doesn't dry the way you described. Also hair needs to be coated with product. HTH.


Yeah I know you are right and I should have known better.  I just had a false sense of security based on how good it felt and big it was up until about the last 2 hours of wear when it dried completely. Plus with how often I straighten my hair and my normal hair routine the last time I  saw my hair in its true fully shrunken natural state was a good 7 years ago before yesterday.  My hair when I finish washing out conditioner or is damp with leave-in isn't my "real" curl pattern  it's just what I am used to seeing on wash/style day.  I made the mistake of believing I must have more"heat training/damage" than I actually have  because my coils get so loose when wet/moisturized and was reminded of the truth when I truly let it be natural yesterday lol.  Yesterday just  reminded how resilient my  naked natural hair is despite both  the hype of straightening often, and  how loose my coils become when weighted with water/moisturizers/conditioners. I had really been believing that I had some looser coil/curls just not anything drastic/fully straight that would require a cut but  nope.  I was wrong about all of that  just hadn't fully worn my hair natural to let it fully shrink in a while.

Left is naked air dried, right picture is freshly washed with leave ins


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm feeling lazy today. I'm going to skip my prepoo and see what happens. I LOC my hair multiple times per week so maybe I don't need the prepoo.


----------



## AgeinATL

That scalp exfoliation thread was so eye-opening for me. I always wondered why my scalp would still have residue even after shampoo washing. I have a very oily scalp and I now see the problems it can cause if not put in check. I can't wait until my scalp elixirs arrive to start exfoliating my scalp on wash days.


----------



## CodeRed

I really wish all deep conditioning treatments came in sample packets so I could test them out before committing to a full size.


----------



## PureSilver

Hmmmm....... I'm so glad I decided to try this hair treatment without recommendation from anyone because I'd be mad as hell. My hair hates it for now. 

Let me see how it will respond on clean no product hair.


----------



## vevster

Trying a LOC twist out tonight.


----------



## spacetygrss

I'm cutting my hair later.  I'm totally over it.


----------



## mysblossom

Random hair thoughts:


While I am relieved to be free of feeling compelled to get retouches (the way I did when I was relaxed), I miss having long hair that is my own. That seems to be a recurring feeling of mine this season. Glad I have a hair length goal to keep me going. 
I wonder if the Naturalicious box of products that I ordered will have me as hyped up as a lot of its reviewers. I really, really hope so! Regardless, I'm glad to have something to look forward to. Can't wait to test those products out once they arrive.
I'm glad someone told me to learn to LOVE taking care of my hair and enjoy it, like it's a blessing and privilege to be able to care for my hair. I needed that perspective. It's a good paradigm shift. So different from "Sigh. I _have_ to do my hair again" is the sentiment "I get to do my hair! And I'm blessed with the means and health to do so! Thank you, Lord." 
To becoming a more patient hair doer.


----------



## KinkyRN

mysblossom said:


> Random hair thoughts:
> 
> 
> While I am relieved to be free of feeling compelled to get retouches (the way I did when I was relaxed), I miss having long hair that is my own. That seems to be a recurring feeling of mine this season. Glad I have a hair length goal to keep me going.
> I wonder if the Naturalicious box of products that I ordered will have me as hyped up as a lot of its reviewers. I really, really hope so! Regardless, I'm glad to have something to look forward to. Can't wait to test those products out once they arrive.
> I'm glad someone told me to learn to LOVE taking care of my hair and enjoy it, like it's a blessing and privilege to be able to care for my hair. I needed that perspective. It's a good paradigm shift. So different from "Sigh. I _have_ to do my hair again" is the sentiment "I get to do my hair! And I'm blessed with the means and health to do so! Thank you, Lord."
> To becoming a more patient hair doer.


Hmmm. Do tell about this Naturalicous box.


----------



## KinkyRN

Sucks that I am out of my favorite DC until black Friday! ! I thought I ordered 2 the last time. I will be ordering 6 on BF.


----------



## julzinha

KinkyRN said:


> Sucks that I am out of my favorite DC until black Friday! ! I thought I ordered 2 the last time. I will be ordering 6 on BF.


What DC is it?


----------



## KinkyRN

julzinha said:


> What DC is it?


TGIN man I love this ish! Bought it on a whim after seeing it on instagram.


----------



## mysblossom

KinkyRN said:


> Hmmm. Do tell about this Naturalicous box.



@KinkyRN,

Will do! (I should be receiving the box of products early this upcoming week.) Once I clarify my hair and try the system/products, I'll share about my first-use experience. (It can take weeks of use to get a line's or product's full/real effect.)

In the meanwhile:

Stephanie informatively reviewed one of the products here: http://cebelamour.com/2014/10/01/naturalicious-no-mix-rhassoul-clay-cleanser-review/
Here's the company's link to the box I ordered: http://naturalicious.net/products/ooolalocks-hair-box-kinky-coily-edition. The page includes reviews and discusses in detail the products in the box. I believe one of the reviews contains video.
Here's what's on Amazon from Naturalicious: http://www.amazon.com/NATURALICIOUS/b/ref=bl_dp_s_web_9108751011?ie=UTF8&node=9108751011&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=NATURALICIOUS
This video lets you see all of the steps/products: http://naturalicious.net/pages/how-to-use

Here is a YouTube video review:


----------



## curlyTisME

Blow out died over the weekend. Applied some EVCO and did some flat twists with permrods, I now have some really pretty wavy curls. Was going to make an emergency appt for tomorrow but I think I can wait it out.


----------



## Harina

Panthenol really works. Last month, I was bemoaning my thinning hair. Now it's back to "Lord, why is my hair is so thick?"


----------



## lana

@Harina, so how did you use Panthenol? I've never heard of it, but a friend was just complaining that her hair is thinning and asked me for solutions.


----------



## lana

Random hair thought: I bought a new comb for detangling, no one told me that the longer the hair, the bigger the comb...because it works soooo much better than my wide tooth, smaller sized comb.  I can't describe how much easier my hair is to detangle. It's almost like using a pick instead of a comb. I just wanted to say that if detangling is a trial - try a new comb. It worked wonders for me!


----------



## Harina

lana said:


> @Harina, so how did you use Panthenol? I've never heard of it, but a friend was just complaining that her hair is thinning and asked me for solutions.



http://www.amazon.com/Foods-Pantothenic-Acid-500mg-Capsules/dp/B0013OUQEM







I pop a couple a day.

To be fair I also used ORS fertilizing temple balm day and night on thin areas.


----------



## fatimablush

i'm sorry..that Simply Shea line from Dollar Tree is awful. dry hard hair...thank goodness these were only a dollar.

it really is true....you get what you pay for.


----------



## lana

Thanks so much @Harina - this is new to me and I'll be sure to tell my friend!


----------



## naija24

can i get a sew in with a leaveout of less than 3-4  inches of hair?


----------



## julzinha

naija24 said:


> can i get a sew in with a leaveout of less than 3-4  inches of hair?


It depends on how thick you hair is. You want it to be able to cover the tracks fully


----------



## kanozas

I want to protective style for one year and don't know which extension hair to choose for braids/twists.  I'd like to get the African one because they say the quality is very good.


----------



## JerriBlank

Almost every last one of my HG products from a few years ago has been discontinued or reformulated. It is so frustrating! I look back to when my hair was perfect and healthy, and realize that all but one product that I was using is no longer available, or no longer the same.
For me, its not that easy to rebuild an entire regimen, including replacing the products.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm taking my Braidlocs down. I have so much bad energy going on right now.


----------



## Tangles

I thought this crochet set that I put in looked ratchet( well the braids underneath do anyway) but the struggle leave out blended perfectly.   Got a lot of compliments


----------



## Lilmama1011

I got the WET brush. I hear people raving about it, including naturals. I used it and I didn't feel like anything was tugging. It actually felt like shedded  hair being released and felt good. I saved the hair in the brush and it looks like mostly shedded hair if not all shedded hair but I didn't want to be that crazy about it (still on the brush waiting to be thoroughly  inspected lol)


----------



## Lilmama1011

It better be good for 8 dollars I got my receipt though


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I never heard of a WET brush before.


----------



## Lilmama1011

whosthatcurl said:


> I never heard of a WET brush before.


So far it's good. I don't feel any tugging and it actually feels like a relief after using it. It also seems to just get shedded hair and not break any. For what I have inspected I see only sheds or majority of it. I tried it on dry hair too. I will see this weekend  how it goes for wet hair.


----------



## ClassyJSP

whosthatcurl said:


> I never heard of a WET brush before.



I love mine I picked it up in sallys awhile back while it was on sale.. I never really have any hair in the brush when I De tangle wet hair it's that gentle.


----------



## DarkJoy

Yall please dont give me another reason to stop at Sally's.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Is the brand named WET brush, or is that the type of brush it is? Asking for a friend


----------



## Laela

Got re-inspired by a Y-Tuber to go back to  straight-up simple aloe hair/scalp/face conditioning routine: blend aloe scooped from the leaf with oils and egg ... add to hair; rub scalp and face with the skin...soooo soothing! Nothing goes to waste. lol


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I just ordered a virgin Malaysian LF wig that I thought would be below bra strap length for me. IT's actually at the top of my butt in the back. I just wanted something a little longer that would hold a curl. Well, I definitely got longer!


----------



## curlyTisME

Been wearing two braids for the last few days, hair appt next Friday.  I refuse to do my hair myself, no time for any setbacks. I am determined to get to SL by March. I will redo my braids nightly after I finger detangle and add coconut oil to my edges and scalp. No extra manipulation over here.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@whosthatcurl The brand is called WET brush. I just bought it from Marshall's, so you might want to check there if you're interested. 

I typically use a wide tooth comb and a smaller comb to detangle on wash days and primarily finger detangle during the week. My detangling sessions have been nightmarish lately so I'm willing to try something new.


----------



## DarkJoy

whosthatcurl said:


> Is the brand named WET brush, or is that the type of brush it is? Asking for a friend


Yes my cousin would like to know as well


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Ahhh, my hair is sooo flaky!!! I can just scratch my scalp and flakes will jump out like they're running for their lives...


----------



## LavenderMint

I have to find a protective style that works for me but takes less time than twists. I tried a roll, tuck, pin bun thing. Midweek co-wash, I had what felt like millions of ssk, sometimes two or three on one strand!! Ugh.


----------



## biznesswmn

https://instagram.com/p/7bmC5_Es4M/

Anybody doing this challenge?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Er, no this is actually the first time I'm hearing about it. Looks pretty interesting. I may or may not join lol


----------



## mz.rae

Just realized Sally's carries some really crappy hair tools as far as combs and brushes go. I bought a paddle brush and comb from them, both were terrible! As I was trying to wrap my hair with the brush I noticed broken off ends in the brush. And the comb which was a wide tooth rat tail comb, kept catching and breaking my hair. Needless to say, I will not be be any combs or brushes from them again.... Nope... I am G-O-O-D!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Goodness! Where will you be buying your hair tools?



mz.rae said:


> Just realized Sally's carries some really crappy hair tools as far as combs and brushes go. I bought a paddle brush and comb from them, both were terrible! As I was trying to wrap my hair with the brush I noticed broken off ends in the brush. And the comb which was a wide tooth rat tail comb, kept catching and breaking my hair. Needless to say, I will not be be any combs or brushes from them again.... Nope... I am G-O-O-D!!


----------



## mz.rae

whosthatcurl said:


> Goodness! Where will you be buying your hair tools?



I will probably justt stick to getting combs and brushes from WalMart or Ulta. I always end up shambles when I stray away from ACE hard rubber combs.


----------



## Anaisin

Curl Rehab works better as a leave in. I'm mad I just figured this out when I got to the end of my jar. It's only a little bit left :/ my hair feels so good right now


----------



## curlyTisME

My hair is starting to shed. I usually have to fight this all throughout the winter months.


----------



## julzinha

curlyTisME said:


> My hair is starting to shed. I usually have to fight this all throughout the winter months.


Have you tried a black tea rinse?


----------



## AgeinATL

I swear that ever since I stopped relaxing my hair I have an actual nape...not a kitchen, but a nape. It is as long as the rest of my hair. I had just accepted that my nape was always going to be shorter than the rest of my hair.


----------



## PlainJane

The wet brush was NOT for me at all. My Tek brush is so much more gentler


----------



## PlainJane

I just found some Giovanni direct leave in hiding in my stash. Does anyone still use this? I remember it being popular


----------



## overtherainbow

Just discovered hair sticks for a pull-free bun! I love them so far


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm making slow progress on taking my hair down. At this rate, hopefully I'll be done by my birthday (October 20th)


----------



## curlyTisME

did some neat flat twists lastnight. used ORS smooth and hold pudding on my ends then rolled them up on small white permrods. nice wavy curls this morning. humidity is crazy. hope I don't poof too much. hair appt friday, yes!

i'll be M&Sing nightly until friday.


----------



## curlyTisME

julzinha said:


> Have you tried a black tea rinse?



I have been saying I will start doing these for years and have yet to do so. I have even bought the tea, I'm going to start, I'm going to take it with me in appt day.


----------



## imaginary

overtherainbow said:


> Just discovered hair sticks for a pull-free bun! I love them so far



These are lowkey part of the reason I want to grow my hair out. I just think they (along with hair forks) are so beautiful.


----------



## LiftedUp

Long hair tangles!


----------



## kanozas

I'm so lazy...had all this weekend to braid up my hair and didn't do it.  I tried one and decided against it.  I refuse to pay someone to install braids.


----------



## fatimablush

i think i will cut the remaining relaxer out of my hair and then wait to shape up my hair so it can grow out in the tapered look that i like.
i think i will do that this week-end.

the following week end i will work on my crochet wig..


----------



## Lilmama1011

whosthatcurl said:


> Is the brand named WET brush, or is that the type of brush it is? Asking for a friend


The brand is WET


----------



## Lilmama1011

That WET hair brush is the bomb on wet hair. It glided to my hair so well it felt like I was bald. I had to touch my scalp to see. I'm 6 weeks post relaxer. Definitely keeping it because it would have been some resistance with the wide teeth comb


----------



## curlyTisME

I will thoroughly M&S tonight and redo my flat twists, I'll probably only do two tonight, the should carry me over until my appt. Friday.


----------



## sgold04

My scalp has been itchy since my install. I think it's the product she used while cornrowing, it's petroleum based.


----------



## tolly

I just racked a denam brush through my hair to get a puff and, I didn't care about any breakage. I just want it to lay flat, its not growing fast and its breaking anyway, might as well be satisfied with how it looks.


----------



## kanozas

I cannot believe how slow I am sometimes.  Usually, I find new treatments and products that few others have heard of but this time around, it took me a few years to even try Shea Moisture souffle' and even my daughters had jumped on that bandwagon.  I liked it for a few months and then, not so much because it felt waxy (shea butter) and built-up.  L-rdie knows that I've tried various shea mixtures from store-bought to homemade and my favorite was by Wonder-something and sold at Wal-mart.  Smelled like baby powder and they sacked it.  Womp, womp, womp, woooooomp!

Soooooo, now I discovered SM's JBCO leave-in conditioner and OMGERSH!  That stuff calmed an irritated scalp where I have 3 eczema patches...or something.  I've been debating off and on whether to just cave and get on the JBCO bandwagon (an old one, by now).  Welp, as my SM JBCO Leave-in has like 3 tsps. left, I went to Sally's and got the Mango & Lime and jumped into the pool .  Now, I've used Indian castor oil before - the one that is red and smells like roses - but it was SOOOO sticky and greasy and plain WEIRD, leaving my hair both oily and dry-damaged feeling.  I kept that bottle for about 5 years and still had a lot left.  But even with M&Lime's JBCO not being purely JBCO but a natural mix of oils, it's got enough in it to make a HUGE difference like SM's.  My hair is loving it!  It's surprisingly non-greasy like petrolatums or other Indian castor oils.  My scalp is healing and I'm in LURVE.  

Anyhooo, this long arse post about JBCO....I ordered a Sunny Isle Extra Dark.  Can't wait to get it.  Then, I'm going to stock up at Piping Rock because they have an 8 oz. for 9.99 and I can get two at 17.99, which is a steal!  No-salt JBCO.  Only question, I wonder if it's imported.  Anybody know?  Either way, I'll try it because I like their vitamins and it's supposedly made in the same way.  I'm going to be making my own SM JBCO leave-ins with  Fructis or similar.  I might transition with this stuff and braid up all year long.


----------



## Prettymetty

My scalp feels dry and itchy, but if I add anything to it my roots might revert. I just straightened my hair 2 days ago... 

Maybe liquid gold oil will soothe my scalp. It's starting to get cold and my scalp rebels when It's cold


----------



## curlyTisME

I absolutely cannot wait for my appt on Friday. My scalp is itchy and feels a bit dry.


----------



## CodeRed

This must be itchy season. My scalp is itching as well and it rarely does.


----------



## cynd

Prettymetty said:


> My scalp feels dry and itchy, but if I add anything to it my roots might revert. I just straightened my hair 2 days ago...
> 
> Maybe liquid gold oil will soothe my scalp. It's starting to get cold and my scalp rebels when It's cold



Does argan oil work for you?  That's pretty lightweight.


----------



## Prettymetty

cynd said:


> Does argan oil work for you?  That's pretty lightweight.


Yes! I have some argan oil by Cream of Nature and it smells great


----------



## overtherainbow

CodeRed said:


> This must be itchy season. My scalp is itching as well and it rarely does.


Same here!  Cold mornings and super toasty car=itchy scalp for me


----------



## mysblossom

I'm going to do my hair, but I don't feel like it. Trying to drum up the "this will be fun to see what the results will be" feeling.

The plan:

Wash with Shea Moisture Raw Moisture Retention shampoo.
Detangle with Giovanni Light Direct Leave-in.
Twist with Goddess Curls Botanical Gelle.
Be grateful I have hair on my head, a shower, hair products, and have made it thus far in my hair transition/journey.
Think gratitude, gratitude, patience, love-care, gratitude, gratitude . . .


----------



## mysblossom

Hair is washed and leave in is in. Time to twist. It's two o'clock. I'm aiming to be done by 2:45. Typing that time comforted me some.

ETA:

3:11 PM. 

Sigh.

I hope this Curls Gelle works. I really do.

The ONLY thing keeping me from trying texlaxing for the first time is how badly my hair did with relaxers just before I decided to go natural. OTHERWISE, today I might have made a snap judgment and snap call to my hairdresser to get texlaxed.

I felt GUILTY about how long my  hair took today. Someone was expecting me to have made progress on another task, and I hadn't even started. 

Breathe in, breathe out.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I graduate tomorrow . I can't believe it!


----------



## fatimablush

my scalp itched so bad last nite i had to get up and rinse.

i keep wondering why shampoos and conditioner's have to be sooooo perfumey.

for once i just want a non perfumey shampoo and conditioner my scalp is so suffering right now.

if anyone has any recommendations  please post.

i already have a conditioner by GVP line at Sally's and my sis in law gave me two to try as well.
an itchy scalp is not pretty or sexy.

i am going to read an email i sent to myself when i first went natural. i think i know the name of the product since i stopped using it my scalp has been acting up.. gotta think about those edges, itching and scratching.


----------



## sgold04

I flat twisted my hair for the first time!!! Ok, so it was only about 1.5 inches of leave out, but still. I can never do anything too skilled with my hands. I might try some giant flat twists the next time my hair is out, but my roots are pretty gnarly, so I don't know how that will work.


----------



## curlyTisME

Thought my appt was tomorrow it's today! Thank goodness, my scalp is on fire!!


----------



## mysblossom

sgold04 said:


> I flat twisted my hair for the first time!!! Ok, so it was only about 1.5 inches of leave out, but still. I can never do anything too skilled with my hands. I might try some giant flat twists the next time my hair is out, but my roots are pretty gnarly, so I don't know how that will work.



Congrats!!! Yay, yay, yay!!!

I still have yet to learn how to flat twist, so I consider that an AWESOME accomplishment on your part.

Happy dance!


----------



## Britt

Experienced that common problem of products not mixing and resulting in flakes today.  Yesterday I bought Aunt Jackie's gel and curl lala. I washed my hair and dc'd with a new conditioner - Joico moisture balm.. which I really liked.

I used the curl lala and it literally glided and melted into my hair, when I put the matching gel on top it started to ball up however the products made my wet hair feel really nice and slippery and soft and detangled.  Today my twist out is defined, soft, not greasy but I can see the white flakes.  I google'd this and the test was to take both products and rub your palms together to see if the products mix well. After I did my twists I added some APB hair cream and the gel in my other hand -- voila! Both played well. Guess next wash day I will use the APB cream in lieu of the curl lala underneath the gel.  It's cool, I'll use the curl lala mid week as a styler.

OAN - I'm rethinking the possibility of cones in my regimen. I used the Joico conditioner and I loved it. I haven't used a cone conditioner in YEARSSSSSSSSSS that I would keep using. I can tell when I used it that my hair felt a little different than my usual cone free organic conditioners. Once I washed out the Joico, my hair had a smoothness that's a little different than when I use non cones. Even the Curl Lala has dimethicone and in spite of the white flakes, my hair just feels smoother today and light... not greasy and bushy. I might have to mix up my products some. Luckily the weather is cooler now so there's no humidity, but whew in the summertime I can definitely see how the products with a few cones could come in handy dealing with humidity and frizz. Yesterday was very humid here and damp.. my hair was a frizzed out bush by the time I reached out. It was soft and def not dry but it was a frizz ball. Today things are very tame lol.


----------



## CluelessJL

I haven't noticed any splitting ends or breakage, but it doesn't seem like my hair is any longer now than it was a couple of months ago...


----------



## curlyTisME

Hair is back bouncing and behaving too bad the weather is trying to keep me from being great!


----------



## Anaisin

I regret straightening and coloring my hair this year. My hair is a mess tbh. Funny thing is, I was stretching my hair today and see that I finally reached bra strap. If only I could've reached it with healthy hair...

It's still decent just have to moisturize every day and do braidouts


----------



## Lilmama1011

Well its done I have graduated, get to sleep in for a couple of weeks


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Lilmama1011 * clears throat* Would I be amiss in asking for a picture?  I love seeing peeps graduation pics.


----------



## curlyTisME

Anaisin said:


> I regret straightening and coloring my hair this year. My hair is a mess tbh. Funny thing is, I was stretching my hair today and see that I finally reached bra strap. If only I could've reached it with healthy hair...
> 
> It's still decent just have to moisturize every day and do braidouts



has it broken off? shedding? can it be saved?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Congrats! @Lilmama1011


----------



## curlyTisME

Lilmama1011 said:


> Well its done I have graduated, get to sleep in for a couple of weeks




Congratulations!


----------



## niknakmac

So the SM raw shea butter deep treatment masque is now white.  Didn't it used to be more yellowish like the shampoo?  Have they started changing their products already?  wth.  The ingredients looked the same but it is clearly a different color now.  I really wonder if I am going to have to find new hair products.


----------



## Rocky91

my poor hair don't never get no kinda TLC anymore...i'm so trifling


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats @Lilmama1011


----------



## CodeRed

I'm seriously thinking about only buying Nairobi Humecta - Sil as my conditioner... my hair has gotten rained on twice (misting/drizzling on my head) since I washed/conditioned Wednesday and it's still sleek, shiny and soft.  Crazy. I'm pretty sure I've never had that happen with any other conditioner.


----------



## imaginary

Midnight seems to be the only time I get to do my hair. Ah well, at least I didn't start out as exhausted as last time...


----------



## KidneyBean86

Today is wash day. I'm really not feeling up to it though.


----------



## ckisland

I'm sick , but I'm sitting here with a little bentonite clay on my hair to bring a little joy to my day


----------



## julzinha

My goal is to one day have a really glorious bun!!


----------



## mysblossom

Thinking out loud: There are entirely TOO many hair product companies and sellers -- let alone products -- for me not to start selecting items to trial by INGREDIENTS.

It's almost overwhelming! 

But if there were a dearth of companies and products, I'd be thinking, "They just don't recognize our spending power." Better to be overwhelmed with companies and products, I guess.


----------



## Nightingale

mysblossom said:


> Thinking out loud: There are entirely TOO many hair product companies and sellers -- let alone products -- for me not to start selecting items to trial by INGREDIENTS.



That's how I pick my products. For the most part, I can tell from the ingredient list alone if a product will work for me or not.


----------



## Anaisin

People always talk about how Shea Moisture has so many lines, I think OGX has a ton too. I want to try them


----------



## CodeRed

mysblossom said:


> Thinking out loud: There are entirely TOO many hair product companies and sellers -- let alone products -- for me not to start selecting items to trial by INGREDIENTS.
> 
> It's almost overwhelming!
> 
> But if there were a dearth of companies and products, I'd be thinking, "They just don't recognize our spending power." Better to be overwhelmed with companies and products, I guess.



Seriously. This is why PJism is real... I love, love LOVE hair masques/treatments and every time I think I've narrowed my list down, here come like 500 more I've not heard of/forgotten about.

I should probably just buy everything and stay in the Use Up Your Stash Challenge for the next decade


----------



## CodeRed

I think I'm just going to start "doing" my hair when my scalp starts to itch. I have no idea why it's doing this... the air isn't dry (it's been raining a lot) and it's not that cold outside but this trying to be "on schedule" is aggravating... I have my regimen down and it's pretty simple so I'll just go ahead and wash when my scalp tells me I need to. It's looking like every 2 days...


----------



## overtherainbow

I haven't moisturized my hair in a week and its still silky soft   I can't believe that proclaim cholesterol DC with all the petrolatum and mineral oil was WAY better than the natural DCs I've been experimenting with.  My hair loves those two taboo ingredients


----------



## SpicyPisces

I'm thinking of making a spritz for my hair since it's in twists.


----------



## imaginary

I was worried that doing the 2-step treatments so close together might be too much, but my hair apparently loves all the protein. Seriously need to get back on my henna game as well.

Has anyone here ever tried the mountainroseherbs henna?


----------



## shasha8685

That Gorilla Snot hair gel is the only gel that can tame my hair into submission for sleek, high buns. Lawd.


----------



## mz.rae

Suffering from hand in hair syndrome right, but I can't help it my hair is sooooooooo SOFT!! I washed my hair yesterday, and I'm not sure what is! Whether it's that I'm freshly relaxed, the new leave in I tried, the fact I used Porosity Control, or the deep conditioner..... I'm in luuuuuvvvvv!!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

whosthatcurl said:


> @Lilmama1011 * clears throat* Would I be amiss in asking for a picture?  I love seeing peeps graduation pics.


I will. I clocked out my final hrs but the ceremony  is October 24th


----------



## naija24

In braids until December 2015. I needed a break from heat and weekly salon visits. I hate that my hair isn't growing any faster either. I hope to be real neck length by then, then I'm contemplating getting a relaxer. I really miss my length and since I love straight hair, it seems really silly to potentially kill my hair with heat just to have straight hair for 3 days at a time--my hair is just too thick. Still on the fence.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lilmama1011 said:


> I will. I clocked out my final hrs but the ceremony  is October 24th


Yay, 4 days after my birthday!


----------



## CodeRed

I think I'm going to start shopping by store instead of brand. Every time I hear of a new brand I add it to my list (if I they had a deep treatment) but I think it's easier to shop by website/store, especially because a lot of the online ones offer free shipping after a certain amount... I was at TJ Maxx today and wanted to try a few different brands... same with Sally's, Ensley Beauty Supply, FeelUnique.com... I am proud of myself though. I left all those conditioners there and bought a brush


----------



## SlimPickinz

Are they no longer doing bogo free on SHea Moisture? Walgreens has it for bogo 50%.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I reckon I could get two more weeks out of these braids if i slick down the new growth at the front.


----------



## curlyTisME

Been rolling at night with my perm rods, havent added any products since I got my blowout on last Thursday.


----------



## CodeRed

SlimPickinz said:


> Are they no longer doing bogo free on SHea Moisture? Walgreens has it for bogo 50%.



They do a combination of both throughout the year.


----------



## SlimPickinz

CodeRed said:


> They do a combination of both throughout the year.


Thanks. I'll grab what I need now. I'll stick up later


----------



## CodeRed

SlimPickinz said:


> Thanks. I'll grab what I need now. I'll stick up later



If you find out about the B1G1 free... be sure to post it


----------



## SlimPickinz

CodeRed said:


> If you find out about the B1G1 free... be sure to post it


 I'll tag you


----------



## Anaisin

Hydroquench has my favorite co wash, Shescentit comes on 2nd, and Pantene has one with great slip but it's so hard to rinse out of my hair.

Loving the Camille Rose products I have. Hopefully I'm wowed by one of their two co washes so I won't have to order co wash online anymore


----------



## kanozas

I'm having trouble installing braids.  What happened to me?  Has it been too long  Is my hair too short/blunt in this bob?  Sigh.   So, I went and got Xpression hair hoping it's going to be better quality and help me.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I'm so lazy with my hair. I reckon I've got a week left in these braids, I'm pretty sure I can bump it to 2 weeks if i edge control tf out the front and back.


----------



## imaginary

I really need to figure out a way to keep my ends healthy. It feels like I always have to be trimming them off.


----------



## Lilmama1011

sweetnikki_6 said:


> So the SM raw shea butter deep treatment masque is now white.  Didn't it used to be more yellowish like the shampoo?  Have they started changing their products already?  wth.  The ingredients looked the same but it is clearly a different color now.  I really wonder if I am going to have to find new hair products.


She's butter comes in both colors depending on where is from or how it extracted


----------



## niknakmac

Lilmama1011 said:


> She's butter comes in both colors depending on where is from or how it extracted



I know but I have never seen their deep treatment mask looking like a  different color.  It just made me go hmmmm.


----------



## Coilystep

Target why haven't you restocked Camille Rose curl maker?  This basically is my only reason to come to your store. I have asked repeatedly if you can restock. Today I was told that they keep requesting more bottles but they haven't come in.

Don't you think you should call somebody?


----------



## Tangles

Why did I go into that Dafni brush thread?I ordered that dang thing

ETA: I ordered the FHI heat styler


----------



## cherishlove

I went to get my son's hair cut again.  The barber is so cute.  Lol.  I gave him a 20 he threw all his money at me while looking for change lol.  He charged me 5 for the cut.  I really look forward to going to the barbershop.  Until next time lol.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Today is my birthday


----------



## whiteoleander91

Lilmama1011 said:


> Today is my birthday


happy birthday!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

whiteoleander91 said:


> happy birthday!!!


Thankyou


----------



## doll-baby

Happy Birthday!


----------



## CluelessJL

I am so unbelievably not in the mood to do my hair today. I just want to eat cake and watch TV.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lilmama1011 said:


> Today is my birthday


Happy Womb Evacuation Day !


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy Birthday! @Lilmama1011


----------



## CodeRed

CluelessJL said:


> I am so unbelievably not in the mood to do my hair today. I just want to eat cake and watch TV.



You and @Lilmama1011 should get together 

Happy Birthday @Lilmama1011 !


----------



## GettingKinky

HappyBirthday!! @Lilmama1011


----------



## kupenda

I found some hair tea i ordered months and months ago. Might try it tonight


----------



## fatimablush

my next project


----------



## Dayjoy

@Lilmama1011 !!


----------



## julzinha

Tweaking my braid regimen in minor ways each install has really showed great results. I really hope to get my hair to an 8 or 9 by my next birthday and by the grace of God if I can get a Reniece consultation switch over to weaves for about 6 months.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was blow-drying my hair and I just quit. My new-growth is just too strong.   I have a feeling that I will NOT be a long-term stretch person. Now I have to blow-dry the other half tomorrow and attempt to flat iron . Hopefully I can texlax in a few days.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I'm starting from realize that my hair hates being combed unless it's already straight. Dude, I get so much breakage it's just messed up. Gee whiz...what I's gonna do?


----------



## curlyTisME

This shedding is beyond annoying. I think its due to stress.


----------



## CodeRed

That search function... so helpful yet doesn't get enough use...


----------



## JJamiah

Tangles said:


> Why did I go into that Dafni brush thread?I ordered that dang thing
> 
> ETA: I ordered the FHI heat styler


Should I go into the thread???? @Tangles


----------



## Honey Bee

Oh snap, yall! So, I was watching yt's on how to revive an old wig and the professionals use a hand held steamer. I was like, damn, that really works??? So I had my mom bring over some of my old wigs and my Maxiglide.

Yall! The ish worked!!!! I tried it on a long, sort of 'doobie'd' wig with bangs and, I swear, the hair looks fresh out the pack! Omg!! I can't believe it. I'm so pleased with my work that I brought the wig out of retirement and am wearing it now. Yay. 

Next up: razor cutting to update it a bit.


----------



## Tangles

JJamiah said:


> Should I go into the thread???? @JJamiah
> @JJamiah  If you straighten your hair often then it might be worth it to take a peek:curtain:.  I ordered the FHI to try on my daughter's hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I accidentally realized that Smooth and Shine w/Silk Protein Foaming Wrap Lotion  and Silk Element's Heat Protection Creme actually work pretty well together on my new-growth. It's soft and smells pretty good. And my hair has gotten relatively straightened with the flat-iron.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I'm gonna have to leave co washing alone until the warmer months. Literally a day or two after co washing my scalp is itchy and dandruff appears. Did my normal wash routine and my scalp is still fine.


----------



## Lilmama1011

doll-baby said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I used to think I was a slow grower. I've realized I think I get about an inch of growth per month. Pretty mind blowing. It just let's me know my retention has been pretty whack all these years. I thought I knew something about my hair and I had no idea...

When I'm braided and twisted up my retention is perfect. When its out in ANY way-no retention at all really. Why? I'm gentle. I finger detangle,  deep condition, moisturize, scarf, keep it stretched, no heat, the whole nine. Wtf?

I don't mind using protective styles to grow my hair. I prefer my hair out of the way anyway. It's just what the heck could be breaking my hair in the out styles? Air?


----------



## CodeRed

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I used to think I was a slow grower. I've realized I think I get about an inch of growth per month. Pretty mind blowing. It just let's me know my retention has been pretty whack all these years. I thought I knew something about my hair and I had no idea...
> 
> When I'm braided and twisted up my retention is perfect. When its out in ANY way-no retention at all really. Why? I'm gentle. I finger detangle,  deep condition, moisturize, scarf, keep it stretched, no heat, the whole nine. Wtf?
> 
> I don't mind using protective styles to grow my hair. I prefer my hair out of the way anyway. It's just what the heck could be breaking my hair in the out styles? Air?



I was in a pretty similar boat.  My hair grows faster than I thought it did but the longer it got the thinner it was getting so I had to cut it off... It was a couple of different things I was doing wrong... the number one being that I wasn't sticking to a regimen for long (I'd keep the same one for a few weeks and then want to try something new) and number two my need to use shampoo in a way that benefited my hair/scalp (pre-shampooing with oils). I was also using products that had no real benefit to my hair... they made my hair feel nice for a period of time but they didn't really help anything. Changing those things have really changed my hair over the past couple of months. It's thicker now and staying that way the longer it's getting plus it's not breaking/snagging anymore.


----------



## julzinha

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I used to think I was a slow grower. I've realized I think I get about an inch of growth per month. Pretty mind blowing. It just let's me know my retention has been pretty whack all these years. I thought I knew something about my hair and I had no idea...
> 
> When I'm braided and twisted up my retention is perfect. When its out in ANY way-no retention at all really. Why? I'm gentle. I finger detangle,  deep condition, moisturize, scarf, keep it stretched, no heat, the whole nine. Wtf?
> 
> I don't mind using protective styles to grow my hair. I prefer my hair out of the way anyway. It's just what the heck could be breaking my hair in the out styles? Air?



For me my problem was protein and lack of trims. I rarely got trims and it aided in my tangles and knots. And I always used light protein when my hair needed hard protein treatments.


----------



## JJamiah

I have too many products.. I think when people come over.. and friends who need it that I see, I am going to give them two conditioners a piece. Until I have just my staples and two additional alternatives left. 

It will be nice to have a small stash.  very nice..

Will Start ASAP.. I have friends whose daughters are in need.


----------



## Rocky91

My wet buns are popping. very sleek and professional.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My new-growth is having no parts of being straight. It's like it's saying "Me straightened? Ha! You're too cute."


----------



## veesweets

I'm super ready for that BOGOfree purabody murumuru moisture milk black friday deal


----------



## curlyTisME

Thank goodness I have an appointment Saturday! My scalp is in need of a good deep cleaning.


----------



## julzinha

I just ordered some TSal shampoo for exfoliation, hopefully it does the job.


----------



## kupenda

I really like wearing my hair in bantu knots. I normally just wear a knot out. But the knots are super easy too. I just wish i could get the parts right. Then id be comfortable wearing them as an actual style


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ETA: A mirror that folds 3 ways is a huge help as well. 





kupenda said:


> I really like wearing my hair in bantu knots. I normally just wear a knot out. But the knots are super easy too. I just wish i could get the parts right. Then id be comfortable wearing them as an actual style


I suck at parting too lol but what helps me is using a metal-tip rat-tail comb. I lay it as flat to my head as possible in the direction I want the part to be in, start the parting process, and when I get to the end of the part, I do a sort of wiggle-lift (since I more than likely have a ton of new growth) and try to gently pull the hair apart. I'm telling you girlllllllllllllllllll that comb saves my tail.


----------



## biznesswmn

Im finally feeling good abt my hair. Its still not the fullness, length or in the condition i would like it to be, but i think im gettg the hang of this here HHJ

Thanks LHCF


----------



## mz.rae

Reading that Fotki thread made me think of all the Fotkis I use to stalk back in the day. I wonder what some of those ladies are up to, they kind of vanished off the hair scene completely.


----------



## fatimablush

i will just have to order the crochet wig from etsy.com that i like. i tore both nets...maybe i am not ready to make one yet. i will just put up the hair and try it again later. i failed at doing something that looked so easy.. le sigh..yeah i will try again at a later date. i hope the hair doesn't tangle. thank goodness i am in my woman cave and hubby wont see the hair.


----------



## CodeRed

biznesswmn said:


> Im finally feeling good abt my hair. Its still not the fullness, length or in the condition i would like it to be, but i think im gettg the hang of this here HHJ
> 
> Thanks LHCF



I second all of that


----------



## fatimablush

alright..i re-watched a couple of youtube tutorials on the crochet wigs...my technique was wrong. i do intend to do this wig so i will start on another day...thank goodness. i will buy another latch hook..mine ..just..yes i need a new latch hook. i also tried a crochet hook..didn't work too well


----------



## DarkJoy

Who brought up that WET brush from Sally's?

THANK YOU! Best brush ever. My scalp and hair love it. Its been YEARS since I was able to comb much less brush to the scalp. Its so much happier!

Getting one for my daughter too. She keeps snatching mine. Sonetimes right outta my hand


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

DarkJoy said:


> Who brought up that WET brush from Sally's?
> 
> THANK YOU! Best brush ever. My scalp and hair love it. Its been YEARS since I was able to comb much less brush to the scalp. Its so much happier!
> 
> Getting one for my daughter too. She keeps snatching mine. Sonetimes right outta my hand


I think it was @Lilmama1011


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Oh man my head is starting to itch. I had to resort to the "black girl pat" because I'll be texlaxing my hair Sunday.


----------



## GettingKinky

Soooo tired but I'm about to wash my hair.


----------



## mz.rae

Trying to decide if I want to do a curl former set or a regular rollerset.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Thanks for your responses @CodeRed and @julzinha.  I trim like a mad woman but one thing I admittedly don't do is use quality products.  I went out and bought some better stuff yesterday to try on my hair before I give up on it.  My hair also used to love Aphogee 2-step but I cant remember the last time I did a protein treatment at all.  I'll incorporate those more as well.

I have to give it a shot!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Ahhhh, my head is itching so bad. I feel like I've just about beat my scalp into oblivion. And it's sore :-( I am going to have to base my scalp really good tomorrow, because I can't take it another day.


----------



## AgeinATL

My post partum shedding has finally subsided and thankfully my density wasn't greatly affected. My edges, however, took a hit. I didn't have that issue with my other pregnancies. I guess my luck ran out..Putting JBCO to the test.


----------



## CluelessJL

Last week I did a sort-of oil rinse in an attempt to use up some oils I didn't think I would repurchase. Except my hair came out really nice and has behaved well all week, which is kind of unheard of. So much for that plan!


----------



## maxineshaw

I used to know everything that was going on with natural hair brands. Now I look at the lists of products posted here and I feel like the only thing i recognize is spray water.


----------



## imaginary

I lay down so many newspapers and the henna still finds a way


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why the heck would I do my texlax knowing that I'm dead tired? Welp, at least my head isn't itchy anymore, but I have to fix the right front section because it's too poofy and doesn't match the other sections of my hair


----------



## curlyTisME

Fresh blowout! Clean scalp! All is right!


----------



## julzinha

I just took out my braids and I see increased thickness and growth. I just wish it would happen quicker.


----------



## Kells

This Shikakai oil is runny as hell!
I'mma have to lighten up on this....


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I'm so underwhelmed by my hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm like nearly 10 years late but I'm about to buy some Curlformers. I'm too lazy really but I need a change.


----------



## curlyTisME

More highlights for my birthday I'm thinking. Shedding has decreased significantly!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Yay, today is my birthday!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy Birthday! @whosthatcurl


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Thanks so much @flyygirlll2


----------



## mysblossom

whosthatcurl said:


> Yay, today is my birthday!



Happy birthday!


----------



## fatimablush

whosthatcurl said:


> Yay, today is my birthday!


----------



## fatimablush

fatimablush said:


>


----------



## imaginary

I think by the end of this year I'm going to buy myself a flat iron. And a better pair of shears...


----------



## fatimablush

This first crochet wig is a practice wig. Thank goodness for cheap synthetic hair.

The one I make will be a glue in...I already have that cheap hair ready to go. I think I might like that one better. My sis is working on hers now.. It looks nice.

Added a glue gun to my list.

ETA-I get better results with a crochet hook. That latch hook had me screaming..cussing and fussing. I also tore 3 wig caps...I am still using the last torn wig cap..hence the practice wig..but no more tears..


----------



## Beany

Flexi rod set came out not too shabby. Maybe roller setting is the change I need to get over my hair boredom. Let me go lurk that rollerseting thread.


----------



## InBloom

Nurcreations!!!

I'm in love.


----------



## InBloom

whosthatcurl said:


> Yay, today is my birthday!




Have a Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## kanozas

I'm already wanting to take these braids down.  Sigh.


----------



## Bajanmum

How on earth does anyone find the time to do their hair with a 4 month old baby who is resisting his naps??? 
I'm just gonna have to put him in his bouncy chair and bring him up t to the bathroom with me.


----------



## curlyTisME

whosthatcurl said:


> Yay, today is my birthday!



Happy Birthday Pretty!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Thank you ladies for wishing me a Happy Birthday ! Y'all the real MVP !


----------



## SpicyPisces

I'm so overdue for a protein treatment and a trim. I'm thinking of doing a Cherry Lola Treatment since I haven't done one in awhile.


----------



## julzinha

My *ULTIMATE GOAL *is Paging Dr. Dre's thickness and theglamtwinz length. Progress is slow, but steady.


----------



## fatimablush

Anyone use or have FHI flatiron?

How do you like it. I paid off three of those left over med bills. You know the ones that you never received before and you have to call about. Small amounts but paid...It never stops.

I need a flat iron though


----------



## curlyTisME

fatimablush said:


> Anyone use or have FHI flatiron?
> 
> How do you like it. I paid off three of those left over med bills. You know the ones that you never received before and you have to call about. Small amounts but paid...It never stops.
> 
> I need a flat iron though



I believe the one any stylist uses are all FHI. She has about 6 different sizes. She raves about them.


----------



## Rozlewis

SuchaLady said:


> I'm like nearly 10 years late but I'm about to buy some Curlformers. I'm too lazy really but I need a change.



Hi @SuchaLady 

I have really been liking Curlformers lately to change up my look. Installing can be a little challenge at first but other than that I really like them. The curls are perfect.


----------



## julzinha

Rozlewis said:


> Hi @SuchaLady
> 
> I have really been liking Curlformers lately to change up my look. Installing can be a little challenge at first but other than that I really like them. The curls are perfect.


I would love to see a pic of the style


----------



## Rozlewis

julzinha said:


> I would love to see a pic of the style



I ill try to take pics the next time I use them. I just received my Curlformers Glam Kit yesterday so I might try to use them soon. However, I keep my hair up 99% of the time so I will have to remember to take pics before I put it up.


----------



## Kells

........After all the anxiety and excitement around getting my new hair steamer...............Of course it arrives to me defective.
Price was right.
Delivered on time.
All parts for assembly are present.
It was all too perfect...
I have a warranty but that doesn't make it any less a pain in my a$$.
I hope it's user error, but I've already tried troubleshooting....


----------



## alex114

imaginary said:


> I think by the end of this year I'm going to buy myself a flat iron. And a better pair of shears...


I really need a flat iron and a better pair of scissors too-- I had a Diane set for 58 dollars in my cart but then I realized that I'm saving up for a wedding and side eyed myself like…. guh watchu doin'?? But I'm tired of getting the 11 dollar ones from Amazon lol. 
I'm going in for a consultation with a natural hair stylist this weekend. I want to straighten my hair for the first time in like 3-4 years, and I know doing it myself is asking for problemmmmms.


----------



## imaginary

alex114 said:


> I really need a flat iron and a better pair of scissors too-- I had a Diane set for 58 dollars in my cart but then I realized that I'm saving up for a wedding and side eyed myself like…. guh watchu doin'?? But I'm tired of getting the 11 dollar ones from Amazon lol.
> I'm going in for a consultation with a natural hair stylist this weekend. I want to straighten my hair for the first time in like 3-4 years, and I know doing it myself is asking for problemmmmms.



Hey congrats on the wedding! I for sure need a good trim and I think it's been over 4years since I've seen my hair straight so I'd say I'm about due.


----------



## imaginary

Doing an overnight HOT with neem oil on my scalp only and vatika coconut oil on my length and whoo at this neem. It does not quit. And I was very sparing with it on my scalp too...


----------



## alex114

@imaginary thank you! And yes I love a good hot oil treatment! But lately I've really been stuck on treating my hair with butters. I love Belle Butters Unyevu and Oyin's Moisture Butter for a nice DC mix with Shea moisture. Once it all melts into my hair/scalp under my bonnet dryer it's like


----------



## Honey Bee

So I finally did my first set of crochet braids (on MY head, I had done my mother's) and it was way easier that I thought. 

Question, though: Why and how do ppl be using five packs of Marley hair??? Like, for what? I used two full packs and I'm in here looking like Negro Rapunzel, wth?  Do they have big heads? Like, what's up?


----------



## vevster

I like my hair.


----------



## rileypak

I really like the smell of the Tropic Isle Red Pimento Oil


----------



## GGsKin

Honey Bee said:


> So I finally did my first set of crochet braids (on MY head, I had done my mother's) and it was way easier that I thought.
> 
> Question, though: Why and how do ppl be using five packs of Marley hair??? Like, for what? I used two full packs and I'm in here looking like Negro Rapunzel, wth?  Do they have big heads? Like, what's up?



Hey hair twin! Tell me about it .Two packs is more than enough for my small head but I do chop it up. But then I'm used to small hair. I don't know how they do it- I feel like I am suffocating under all that hair. I do have a friend who's frame can handle all the extra volume. She'd look bald if she used the same amount of hair I did


----------



## julzinha

I'm hoping for my next braid install my hair grows 3 to 4 inches in two months. I know it sounds outlandish, but I really want to see my hair grow its fullest potential


----------



## movingforward

Im currently in braids.  I have gotten so accustomed to not combing my hair everyday.  I don't know what I will do once I return to daily styling.


----------



## julzinha

movingforward said:


> Im currently in braids.  I have gotten so accustomed to not combing my hair everyday.  I don't know what I will do once I return to daily styling.


That's part of the reason, I can't go more than a 2 weeks before I'm back in braids. Life is just easy


----------



## kanozas




----------



## Rocky91

Honey Bee said:


> So I finally did my first set of crochet braids (on MY head, I had done my mother's) and it was way easier that I thought.
> 
> Question, though: Why and how do ppl be using five packs of Marley hair??? Like, for what? I used two full packs and I'm in here looking like Negro Rapunzel, wth?  Do they have big heads? Like, what's up?


Lol!! I was just thinking this the other day that the biggest giveaway of these (cause the texture can honestly look really natural when they set it on rods) is a lot of people add too much hair. I'm dead at Negro Rapunzel lmao.


----------



## Rocky91

Every Sunday I say I'm gonna DC and do a nice twistout.

Lately I end up going to my BF place. I do Netflix and chill instead  and then wear a bun for the week.


----------



## Lissa0821

Talking to the sales associates who is clueless about products at Sally's beauty supply, can be annoying sometimes.


----------



## CodeRed

Lissa0821 said:


> Talking to the sales associates who is clueless about products at Sally's beauty supply, can be annoying sometimes.



Yeah I don't ask people in stores to give me details on products anymore. I ask google and this forum  The only thing I ask them is where it is... and most of the time I only do that after I've looked for it for 10 minutes


----------



## Lilmama1011

whosthatcurl said:


> @Lilmama1011 * clears throat* Would I be amiss in asking for a picture?  I love seeing peeps graduation pics.


I put up a few on my tumblr


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lilmama1011 said:


> I put up a few on my tumblr


But I don't know your tumblr lol


----------



## julzinha

Lord knows I don't have the patience to deal with my natural hair at times. I don't know if I will texturize or heat train in the future


----------



## curlyTisME

julzinha said:


> Lord knows I don't have the patience to deal with my natural hair at times. I don't know if I will texturize or heat train in the future



I had to make the same decision, I chose the latter since if I wanted to go back to curly it wouldn't be like transitioning from chemical use again, just heat training.


----------



## DarkJoy

Think I will go semi straight for a while. Tired of fighting kinks and ssk on the daily.

 Since I look weird with bone straight hair and since my hair is fine and light (flies all over when straight) imma add my hooded dryer to my weekly reggie with either fat braids or rollers til im bored. No direct heat tho.


----------



## Lilmama1011

whosthatcurl said:


> But I don't know your tumblr lol


Goldenstrandz,  it's not in my signature anymore?


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Last night SO went to bed before than I did, so he kissed me goodnight and stroked my hair a little. I turned around to say something and I saw him sniffing his hand.
I'm like hey wth and he says "oh I sniff all the time after I've touched it. Never know which scent it's gonna be" then goes to bed.

Is it weird I find that kind of sweet?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lilmama1011 said:


> Goldenstrandz,  it's not in my signature anymore?


I'm on my phone so I don't see any signatures. Thanks for replying.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I feel like my hair is longer but all I see is shrunken hair when I look in the mirror.  Hair anorexia maybe?


----------



## JJamiah

Ladies...

I created two monsters out of my four and I have a feeling the rest are going to be monsters as they need their dose of luxury too.

Here it goes.. I let them try my WEN...
I gave dear son a bottle and WOE.... he won't let anyone use it.. got snappy about it.
My other child was like mommy, where is my bottle of Wen? I have the gallon so I used it to wash his hair, as requested.. He was smiling from ear to ear.

HELP! Hubby just got a raise and I don't want it to go to our Wen fetish... thank goodness hubby has no hair.. LOL


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

1. I felt crappy this morning but I took a shower, washed my hair, DC-ing now and I feel much better! I notice when my hair feels good, I feel good too.

2. So my hair LOVES eucalyptus. Imma have to find another shampoo with it because I just used the last of a John Frieda shampoo and conditioner that is discontinued. BOO!

3. I cannot wait to straighten my hair in December for the first time in 9 months. I already know I got a lot of growth, I'm just excited to see exactly how much!


----------



## SuchaLady

Rozlewis said:


> Hi @SuchaLady
> 
> I have really been liking Curlformers lately to change up my look. Installing can be a little challenge at first but other than that I really like them. The curls are perfect.



Hey Lady @Rozlewis. I finally processed my shopping cart so they should be here next week!  What products do you use?


----------



## GettingKinky

Whenever I see a black woman with dry, stiff, straw-like hair I feel so sad. I remember when that was me. What a difference a little knowledge makes.


----------



## julzinha

GettingKinky said:


> Whenever I see a black woman with dry, stiff, straw-like hair I feel so sad. I remember when that was me. What a difference a little knowledge makes.


Sometimes, I feel like there are no excuses to have tragic hair in this day and age, there are SOOOO many sites, videos, and books for black women to learn to care for out hair.


----------



## ImanAdero

My hair LOOKS like it's in crotchet braids right now...

My OWN hair lol. 

My mom keeps telling me it looks fake. Today she told me it felt fake, so I need to do something about that LMBO


----------



## julzinha

I don't know how I'm going to transition out of protective styles. It's just so much easier with braids or weave


----------



## curlyTisME

I'll be coloring my hair for my birthday!! I'm excited.


----------



## ilong

JJamiah said:


> Ladies...
> 
> I created two monsters out of my four and I have a feeling the rest are going to be monsters as they need their dose of luxury too.
> 
> Here it goes.. I let them try my WEN...
> I gave dear son a bottle and WOE.... he won't let anyone use it.. got snappy about it.
> My other child was like mommy, where is my bottle of Wen? I have the gallon so I used it to wash his hair, as requested.. He was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> HELP! Hubby just got a raise and I don't want it to go to our Wen fetish... thank goodness hubby has no hair.. LOL



Your household sounds like two of my colleague's households.   I told both about natural skin care products and now their sons use more of the products than they do.  <lol>  One son told him Mom, his girlfriend asked HIM what he uses on his skin - it's so clear and soft.   He told his Mom, that is one of the traits he is going to start looking for in his girlfriends -  good skin care .


----------



## PureSilver

julzinha said:


> Sometimes, I feel like there are no excuses to have tragic hair in this day and age, there are SOOOO many sites, videos, and books for black women to learn to care for out hair.




And most times it costs  soooooo much money.


----------



## Tangles

I'm so pissed right now!!! I cut a big chunk of hair, trying to take out crochet braids


----------



## julzinha

PureSilver said:


> And most times it costs  soooooo much money.


Not necessarily there are many free resources, even the hair forum is open to anyone to search. Most of the books are under 20 dollars. And YouTube is free. I've learned everything I know between this site and free articles on other sites. All I did was type in how to grow black hair and a ton of information was presented to me by google


----------



## NIN4eva

I'm so board with this twa and curly wig.  Might do some kanekalon tree braids today.  

But..so...lazy...


----------



## JerriBlank

GettingKinky said:


> Whenever I see a black woman with dry, stiff, straw-like hair I feel so sad. I remember when that was me. What a difference a little knowledge makes.


So true, but you know what, as much as black women have progressed with taking care of our hair, we're still living in an e-bubble on the hair forums. I clicked the link on one of those ads on fb claiming to grow hair, and showing a black woman with thick, lush, healthy hair. Pretty much what we see all the time on here, or any other hair forum. In the comments are tons of black women claiming that the woman in the pic is wearing a weave, because her hair is unnaturally long or because black people don't grow hair like that. I wanted to comment, but I'm not sending them here with that attitude. I did feel irritated,  yet sorry for them to even believe that in this day and age. Do you know how much some good conditioner changed my life?
The movement isn't universal as yet :-(.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Tangles said:


> I'm so pissed right now!!! I cut a big chunk of hair, trying to take out crochet braids



been there done that TWICE.
Last time I BC'd my bang, last december,  It was tragic,

Its finally at least 7 inches now but its nowhere as long as the rest of my hair. When I wear it curly you cant see too big of a difference anymore. At first it was tragic.  I have to learn how to let someone else take my crochet out.  Ive done it twice.


----------



## ImanAdero

My fro is so perfectly round today!


----------



## CluelessJL

I used to flat iron my hair every day. Without heat protectant. At a time when I was washing very irregularly with bad products, no DC, and no thought to moisture or protein, and when I always blowdried on the highest heat setting. Although I wasn't really retaining much length, I never had actual, snapping-off-in-sections heat damage.

Now I'm taking better care of my hair and have two good quality heat protectants, I'm terrified of heat damage. I haven't blowdried in months, and the twice I've used my flat iron in the last year I've had it on such a low setting it's barely taken.


----------



## SlimPickinz

My flat twists are so dang loose. They start off tight and then two hours later. Loosey goosey. My hair won't let me be great


----------



## GettingKinky

After I use up my stash I'm not going to buy AO GPB anymore. My hair doesn't hold moisture so well after using it. I do so much better with Aphoghee 2 minute. I want to like AO products because they are natural but I have to give my hair what it wants. Maybe I can find a natural conditioner with keratin.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Tried the aubrey organics GPB today and Jesus it seems like it may have stopped my shedding and breakage in its tracks. Hmm..


----------



## Cattypus1

Had a moment of insanity today when I tried to blow out my 4a-b-c hair for the first time since being fully natural. Then to further the insanity, I tried to flat iron so that I can get a real trim...EPIC FAIL!  Got through a section just above one ear and gave up.  Can you say wash and go?  Jumped back I the shower and went.


----------



## Tangles

shawnyblazes said:


> been there done that TWICE.
> Last time I BC'd my bang, last december,  It was tragic,
> 
> Its finally at least 7 inches now but its nowhere as long as the rest of my hair. When I wear it curly you cant see too big of a difference anymore. At first it was tragic.  I have to learn how to let someone else take my crochet out.  Ive done it twice.


@shawnyblazes The messed up part is that those crochets were installed the day before.  I'm so impulsive when it comes to my hair...I guess that was a sign to slow down


----------



## curlyTisME

I'll be wearing my two French twists until my appt on Saturday. The rain in NC right now is ridiculous!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

CluelessJL said:


> I used to flat iron my hair every day. Without heat protectant. At a time when I was washing very irregularly with bad products, no DC, and no thought to moisture or protein, and when I always blowdried on the highest heat setting. Although I wasn't really retaining much length, I never had actual, snapping-off-in-sections heat damage.
> 
> Now I'm taking better care of my hair and have two good quality heat protectants, I'm terrified of heat damage. I haven't blowdried in months, and the twice I've used my flat iron in the last year I've had it on such a low setting it's barely taken.


I was reading a article on black hair information about how a girl was anti heat such as I and she started blow drying her hair again with a quality blow dryer and not a cheap one and it actually helped more than it hurt her hair. She said it cut down on tangling and knots which makes sense. I stretch my relaxers for 3 months and even to make a simple bun I struggle to do so because my new growth wants to just stay and stick straight up and I'm trying to get my hair to go back.  Because I'm conscience of getting minimum breakage, it takes me a while to do so. If I had just blow dried it, it would be a lot more stretched and not my new growth climbing on top of one another and with a pick my hair would have minimum breakage and would be smoother.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Tangles said:


> @shawnyblazes The messed up part is that those crochets were installed the day before.  I'm so impulsive when it comes to my hair...I guess that was a sign to slow down




Oooooo!!! Yes...give it some time.


----------



## nerdography

I can't wait for my Thanksgiving break. I'm going to go the BSS this weekend and get my relaxer, neutralizing shampoo, and protein treatment. I realized that I need to use lye since my hair is so resistant. My hair laughs at no-lye.


----------



## ImanAdero

I have a LOB!

And although I got it done today, I think I love it! 

Now I just pray my Kinky hair will play right now!


----------



## JosieLynn

I wish I knew some more ladies with fine strands and low density. My hair is longer than its even been and I still feel super baldheaded. My ponytails aren't as lush as some people with shorter hair and it just always looks so feathery light. Like it might blow away when I straighten it. Just bought some kinky straight clip ins to help with volume because idk if I'll ever look like I have a head of hair.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I can do a low pony tail with no bobby pins or slides. All the bits that were  short and  broken  are now long enough to put away without forcing it. This means a lot because it takes the maintenance right back to minimal. My hair isn't longer but its definitely healthier and more even
Finally, Easy protective Styling. Which hasn't happened since I was a child. 

I'm going to go stalk the bunning thread 
because I can


----------



## CodeRed

GettingKinky said:


> After I use up my stash I'm not going to buy AO GPB anymore. My hair doesn't hold moisture so well after using it. I do so much better with Aphoghee 2 minute. I want to like AO products because they are natural but I have to give my hair what it wants. Maybe I can find a natural conditioner with keratin.



Millcreek makes one and hydrolyzed keratin is the second ingredient:


http://www.iherb.com/Mill-Creek-Keratin-Conditioner-Repair-Formula-16-fl-oz-473-ml/6603


----------



## SlimPickinz

Apparently Shea Moisture is on its bullsht. I need a sale man


----------



## LovelyRo

My crown is thinning


----------



## Lissa0821

No more new products for me for at least the next few months.  I have found what works for my hair so the experimenting is truly over for now.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wonder do these white people know what a twist out is liking my post on tumblr lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

JosieLynn said:


> I wish I knew some more ladies with fine strands and low density. My hair is longer than its even been and I still feel super baldheaded. My ponytails aren't as lush as some people with shorter hair and it just always looks so feathery light. Like it might blow away when I straighten it. Just bought some kinky straight clip ins to help with volume because idk if I'll ever look like I have a head of hair.



I have thick hair and like the thickness of a roller set but it's never and will never be as smooth as it being flat ironed but when I straighten it, I feel it looks so thin but compared to fine hair ladies it's thicker but I still be expected it to be just as thick as my roller set but smooth smh


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm mad I still can't upload pics, I guess I can now. That was a test. But you should feel something looking at this pic smh


----------



## curlyTisME

I'm seeing growth! I'm happy about that.


----------



## CluelessJL

Was just looking through the best hair thread and now I feel bald. My hair is so thin. Or fine. Possibly both.


----------



## CodeRed

Ok so I'mma have to go back and buy that Motions Professional Oil Moisturizer Deep Penetrating Silk Protein Conditioner from the bss tomorrow. I was looking for reviews online and they were all good but someone said they contacted Motions and they stopped making it in January 2015 so that's why they can't find it anywhere. I've never used it before and it's only $10 for a 30oz tub I believe... Was trying not to buy anything I can't use up by the end of the year but it sounds really good and I can buy multiples before the bss runs out if it's awesome.


----------



## atlien11

I went to a large BSS over the weekend called Hair Town (Philly). The store had all black women as customers and NOT ONE PERSON IN THERE WAS WEARING THEIR OWN HAIR (except the SA's)!! It made me feel a certain way and I don't know why because I usually don't care. Even the children were pointing at mannequin heads with wigs in anticipation that they could wear them one day because their own hair wasn't good enough.

I think what rubbed me the wrong way was the asian workers in there just grinning at us all with evil smirks. Not to mention that they were playing Lil Wayne at volume ten...Was that supposed to make me feel like you are "down" and can relate Ming Li? Well you can't.


----------



## Britt

I wish my hair were thicker. I thought when I went natural my hair would get thicker but I don't it has. Ok, it hasn't so far. I think maybe my hair has just gotten progressively thinner over the years. I got my hair straightened this wknd and I can see it. It doesn't have weight to it and it's thinnish in some areas. I hoped going natural I would have been one of those naturals whose hair magically started to thicken up once they went natural. Good thing is natural hair gives the illusion of fullness and thickness.


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt said:


> I wish my hair were thicker.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

I Haven't washed my hair in almost three weeks.  I wonder what would happen if I never washed it again but just continued rinsing it daily.


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


>


 
@Honey Bee    STOPPPP! You made me LOLLLLLL!

For real ! I wish my hair was thicker when it's straight. It's all good when it's natural/full... flat ironed is another story.


----------



## GGsKin

All4Tris said:


> My crown is thinning


----------



## CluelessJL

I'm beginning to understand why they call this a hair journey. It's not just a single decision to take care of your hair. There are lessons that you can't learn by reading about them. A whole lot of hindsight. Changing strategies, techniques, products...and even just what you're looking to achieve. You can't make one plan and stick to it forever. You can only make a decision based on what you know and think at the time - and then have to stop yourself from beating yourself up if you decide it was the wrong choice later down the line. You constantly reassess things and try again. There are days when you feel like your hair will all drop off your head if you don't do everything right, and others when you feel like you wouldn't care if that happened. Days when you question your commitment. Days when it all feels worthwhile. 

It's a journey.


----------



## LavenderMint

Whoever suggested the Wet brush, BLESS YOU!!  I saw a small one at Target a while ago & picked it up thinking "maybe I'll use it someday". 
Well I found myself trying to detangle & remove two weeks' worth of shed hair and this brush just slid it all out WITHOUT destroying my 4bc coils, making frizz, or causing tangles. At this point, I'll just use it once a month & go back to my finger detangling. 
(And I will go back to my 2x weekly wash schedule cuz that was an epic nightmare)


----------



## CodeRed

Britt said:


> I wish my hair were thicker. I thought when I went natural my hair would get thicker but I don't it has. Ok, it hasn't so far. I think maybe my hair has just gotten progressively thinner over the years. I got my hair straightened this wknd and I can see it. It doesn't have weight to it and it's thinnish in some areas. I hoped going natural I would have been one of those naturals whose hair magically started to thicken up once they went natural. Good thing is natural hair gives the illusion of fullness and thickness.



Yep. Sounds like me a couple of years ago. I thought I was the ish when I was completely natural and thought I'd have all this thick straight hair but I didn't. It was the exact same density  I started using essential oils in my oils mixes though and that thickened my hair right on up in less than 6 months.


----------



## curlyTisME

Ends feel and look great.

OAN: My edges on the right side seem a bit weak and broken! *cries*


----------



## Britt

CodeRed said:


> Yep. Sounds like me a couple of years ago. I thought I was the ish when I was completely natural and thought I'd have all this thick straight hair but I didn't. It was the exact same density  I started using essential oils in my oils mixes though and that thickened my hair right on up in less than 6 months.


Oh really? What essential oils did you use and how did you use it? 
Yeahhhh, I'm a little disappointed that my hair isn't any thicker at all when it's straight.


----------



## CodeRed

Britt said:


> Oh really? What essential oils did you use and how did you use it?
> Yeahhhh, I'm a little disappointed that my hair isn't any thicker at all when it's straight.



I use different carrier oils but the essential oil blend is rosemary/white thyme/carrot/peppermint/lavender/cedarwood. Unsure if the peppermint actually does anything because I've tried it by itself in a carrier oil and it didn't do anything. I initially started using the blend only for my edges and then decided to start pre-shampooing with it all over my scalp and hair. I put it on and leave it on for hours... No less than 8 but sometimes as long as 24 hours depending on how busy I am. Then I shampoo and deep condition as normal. My hair isn't super duper thick, nor has it ever been, but it's back to the thickness I was used to when I was younger. It's very full and now, even when I put a relaxer in or get it straightened, you don't see scalp. I like it


----------



## Britt

CodeRed said:


> I use different carrier oils but the essential oil blend is rosemary/white thyme/carrot/peppermint/lavender/cedarwood. Unsure if the peppermint actually does anything because I've tried it by itself in a carrier oil and it didn't do anything. I initially started using the blend only for my edges and then decided to start pre-shampooing with it all over my scalp and hair. I put it on and leave it on for hours... No less than 8 but sometimes as long as 24 hours depending on how busy I am. Then I shampoo and deep condition as normal. My hair isn't super duper thick, nor has it ever been, but it's back to the thickness I was used to when I was younger. It's very full and now, even when I put a relaxer in or get it straightened, you don't see scalp. I like it


Thank u!


----------



## JustJade

I love my hair so much, but sometimes it is far too needy and high maintenance. I still treat it well, even if I threaten to "go to the barber and tell 'em to give me a fade" probably every 2 weeks.

Edited to add: Here is a collage from a year difference. Top left was my last big chop 12/2012, top right was my hair blown out but pinned back before my trim, bottom left was me showing off my Afro 08/2013 and I had a "celebrating life" vintage photo shoot done to mark 18 months ruptured brain aneurysm survivor/this new normal, and bottom right is 12/2013 after a trim!


----------



## HaveSomeWine

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> I Haven't washed my hair in almost three weeks.  I wonder what would happen if I never washed it again but just continued rinsing it daily.


I gave in and washed my hair.


----------



## Fhrizzball

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> I gave in and washed my hair.



You can Youtube Water only hair rinsing if you're serious about it. I think even Naptural85 is doing a version of it. As for me I like conditioning my hair too much. I have my hair in a blowout and I'm fighting the urge to wash it. The only reason I haven't is because I'm scared that I have heat damage as I used a yellowbird for the first time and there was steam coming off it at times. I did use two forms of heat protectant so I should be in the clear. I think I'll put my hair in mini twists of some sort to delay in inevitable.

I'm really loving my new blue black hair but I'm having a hard time seeing naturals use rinses or hair glazes to keep it up. I guess I'll be the guinea pig. That kinda means I won't be cone free anymore but this shine is unheard of for me and my hair.


----------



## DarkJoy

Ok so... when did kinky curl curling custard bump up to almost $20 for the 8oz (depending where you shop plus tax). Last time I bought earlier in the year it was significantly less! Dang!


----------



## imaginary

I really want to try that vanity planet flat iron, but all the reviews on it were sponsored. Also I'm not trusting that it's purely ceramic.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I relaxed 2 days ago and here is my current length


----------



## CodeRed

Lilmama1011 said:


> I relaxed 2 days ago and here is my current length



Good work


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think this combing 1-2x a week when I blow-dry is really working out for me, along with being texlaxed. I'm seeing significantly LESS hair breakage than I've ever seen Natural or relaxed. I use a protein treatment (light or heavy) every week/every two weeks, then I deep-condition. I have to remind myself to get more Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root, etc Deep Conditioner and more Silk Element's Heat Protection Creme. Next time I texlax I'll have to do the front part a little straighter, because it doesn't match with the rest of my hair.


----------



## GGsKin

@Lilmama1011 I've been noticing your progress ever since I joined the forum and your hair is looking really good


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

What does a simple regimen even look like? Cuz I don't even know anymore


----------



## veesweets

I'm getting my first ever install next month at Reniece's salon. I already have the hair (Onyc fro out, since EPRT stays sold out) which looks and feels absolutely perfect. I'm not worried about blending but I am still debating If I want to also get a silk closure. I would love to hide all my hair away, but I'm not a fan of how closures look. I've seen a few on BHM and youtube I was impressed with (never one in person ) and those all required (what seems like) a lot of doctoring before the installation. I'm also not too thrilled about the possibility of my closure "shifting" ...


----------



## KidneyBean86

I have been so lazy with my hair lately because I HATE detangling. maybe i should consider becoming a straight hair natural.


----------



## GGsKin

@veesweets I jut love the fact that you've got that Fro Out hair. It looks lush.


----------



## DarkJoy

Mama cant wait til black Friday for products.  Mama needs them NOW! Why my DC and leave in run out 2 weeks beforehand?! Imma be bald headed if I wait that long. Actually even longer for shipping time. So this pay day is my black friday!

Guess I will save bf for family gifts and new electronics.


----------



## imaginary

I'm so frustrated. I've tried everything to upload pics and nada. Just keeps giving an error message when I try to upload. 

Bleh, in other news I think I'll be trying a regular henna this weekend if I find the time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

DarkJoy said:


> Mama cant wait til black Friday for products.  Mama needs them NOW! Why my DC and leave in run out 2 weeks beforehand?! Imma be bald headed if I wait that long. Actually even longer for shipping time. So this pay day is my black friday!
> 
> Guess I will save bf for family gifts and new electronics.



I've never participated nor saw the big deal with buying hair products on Black Friday...maybe because I get all my products on the ground for pretty good prices already. 

@DarkJoy What is your favorite DC & leave in?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

imaginary said:


> I'm so frustrated. I've tried everything to upload pics and nada. Just keeps giving an error message when I try to upload.
> 
> Bleh, in other news I think I'll be trying a regular henna this weekend if I find the time.



@imaginary 
I figured on accident a trick on how to upload pics. One day I was trying to upload and it was taking a minute so I said fa-get-about-it and logged out. Logged back in right away to actually post the text and bam there was the pic saved in the thread. So to sum it up........add the pic in the thread you want, log out, log back in and it will be uploaded just waiting for you to insert and post. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## imaginary

test test

Edit:

@lulu97 Thanks much, but nope. It doesn't even pretend to load just slaps me with an error.


----------



## GGsKin

^^ this has been the same for me for a while @imaginary ..It takes forever to upload a picture. I do something like Lulu but instead of logging out, I will wait a few seconds, then refresh the page and I'll find the picture attached at the bottom.


----------



## DarkJoy

lulu97 said:


> I've never participated nor saw the big deal with buying hair products on Black Friday...maybe because I get all my products on the ground for pretty good prices already.
> 
> @DarkJoy What is your favorite DC & leave in?


I agree! I was gonna see what all the madness was about but nah. 

I like the Shescentit reconstructor DC (okra) and their leave ins. The cranberry is amazing! Coconut is good too. If im really feeling like being broke I will buy from the qhemet biologics line for moisturizers and stylers.

However I still hate paying for shipping. And I just discovered Alikay and my hair likes that lemongrass leave in. I also use the As I Am Hydration elation  (?) as my emergency moisture DC. 

However it seems to be the shescentit products that keep my hair on my head


----------



## SuchaLady

lulu97 said:


> @imaginary
> I figured on accident a trick on how to upload pics. One day I was trying to upload and it was taking a minute so I said fa-get-about-it and logged out. Logged back in right away to actually post the text and bam there was the pic saved in the thread. So to sum it up........add the pic in the thread you want, log out, log back in and it will be uploaded just waiting for you to insert and post. Hope that makes sense.



This is how I do mine too.


----------



## imaginary

So I finally figured out how to get this thing to work. On my phone. On one specific browser (Dolphin).

Thanks to @lulu97 and @SuchaLady and @AbsyBlvd 

Eta: 
I don't like that outsiders can see the thumbnails but meh. Too over it to complain.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Lilmama1011 said:


> I relaxed 2 days ago and here is my current length


@Lilmama1011, @sunnieb is going to jack you up for not posting your results in the reveal thread


----------



## sunnieb

MileHighDiva said:


> @Lilmama1011, @sunnieb is going to jack you up for not posting your results in the reveal thread





I've eased up since the upgrade.  I actually relaxed yesterday and can't get my pics to post.


----------



## MileHighDiva

sunnieb said:


> I've eased up since the upgrade.  I actually relaxed yesterday and can't get my pics to post.



Are you trying on your Laptop or Speak & Spell?


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Lilmama1011, tell @sunnieb how you got your pix to post, so we can see some more hair porn.


----------



## ckisland

Um um um
Just discovered  that CurlMix exists
Pay $30 a month to play around with a squirt of ingredients in a mason jar. Girrrlllll!!!! If you don't stop with that mess! A lot of us went diy to stop paying outrageous prices for products geared towards natural hair. It makes me so mad. I need vendors to stop trying to take advantage of us!!

You would be a clown to pay $30 to make 4 oz of mud wash that you have to make yourself!!!!! You put lemon and honey, and suddenly it's worth $30!!! No, ma'am just no. I want to support black female entrepreneurs, but I'm not going to let them screw me just because.


----------



## irisak

veesweets said:


> I'm getting my first ever install next month at Reniece's salon. I already have the hair (Onyc fro out, since EPRT stays sold out) which looks and feels absolutely perfect. I'm not worried about blending but I am still debating If I want to also get a silk closure. I would love to hide all my hair away, but I'm not a fan of how closures look. I've seen a few on BHM and youtube I was impressed with (never one in person ) and those all required (what seems like) a lot of doctoring before the installation. I'm also not too thrilled about the possibility of my closure "shifting" ...


The thing about closures is they are made for the camera. I've worn them and while they look good they never really look natural to me. They also take a good bit of doctoring. They are however an excellent way to put your hair away and beat a regular full sew in hands down.


----------



## Lilmama1011

MileHighDiva said:


> @Lilmama1011, @sunnieb is going to jack you up for not posting your results in the reveal thread


I seriously forgot "my bad!" <- I can't stand that saying!


----------



## Lilmama1011

sunnieb said:


> I've eased up since the upgrade.  I actually relaxed yesterday and can't get my pics to post.


I just add the pictures even if it still does the pending thing (however many pictures I want to post), write my comment and post and it still shows the pictures. I'm on mobile btw


----------



## GGsKin

Hair Problem #454: My hair is now green from baggying with my carrier bag accidentally the wrong side out  smdh. 

Hair Problem #455: my temple and side burn apps on this lace wig are still giving me crust problems. Oh boy....back to the clean up.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I had a dream that my hair was down my back, past my bra strap. I knew that because an Asian guy took a selfie with me while I was sitting in the stylist chair (I think we were together?) Now the last thing I was listening to was The Game of Life and How to Play on YouTube. Apparently my subconscious has a sense of humor.

And I needed a trim. Why the heck did the stylist not trim my hair?


----------



## Anaisin

My hair is looking kind of long...


----------



## SheenaVee

My hair is much longer than I thought. 

It's grown out quite a bit since I cut it at the end of July. I thought I was around shoulder length stretched, but I was playing around and pulling some strands and the shortest pieces are actually around armpit length! Wtf. 

In another thread someone asked me about my shrinkage and I was saying my hair seems to shrink less than it did before. Who was I kidding.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm starting to fall in love with heat. Wrapping the hair goes way smoother than just a Roller set.  So their is less pulling when  combing. I have been contemplating about introducing it back into my regimen like every two weeks or once a month and wearing my hair straight all the time.  Before the forum I was blown drying and flat ironing every two weeks and my hair was thick and long. Also even my SO said I look like my old self with my hair straight and I feel like it too. I feel like I have more confidence then instead of curls looking days older after a while from moisturizing and sealing daily


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lilmama1011 said:


> I'm starting to fall in love with heat. Wrapping the hair goes way smoother than just a Roller set.  So their is less pulling when  combing. I have been contemplating about introducing it back into my regimen like every two weeks or once a month and wearing my hair straight all the time.  Before the forum I was blown drying and flat ironing every two weeks and my hair was thick and long. Also even my SO said I look like my old self with my hair straight and I feel like it too. I feel like i had more confidence then I stead of curls looking days older after a while from moisturizing and sealing daily


I love heat! I don't have to manipulate my hair so much after I blow-dry it, I don't comb it so often (like once a week, otherwise I just use my fingers) I can virtually get up and go, I get way less breakage, my hair is still pretty thick and soft, and most importantly I can be lazy and still look a bit polished lol


----------



## fatimablush

finished my practice crochet wig. i like it...the wig cap tore and i didn't get my groove until i was a few rows in. it looks nice other wise. i had a two tone hair and added honey blonde streaks...yeah it was pretty. i just won't separate the hair so much. the ends were frizzy. if it does that when i make the real wig..i will just get rid of them when i trim it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

DarkJoy said:


> I agree! I was gonna see what all the madness was about but nah.
> 
> I like the Shescentit reconstructor DC (okra) and their leave ins. The cranberry is amazing! Coconut is good too. If im really feeling like being broke I will buy from the qhemet biologics line for moisturizers and stylers.
> 
> However I still hate paying for shipping. And I just discovered Alikay and my hair likes that lemongrass leave in. I also use the As I Am Hydration elation  (?) as my emergency moisture DC.
> 
> However it seems to be the shescentit products that keep my hair on my head




@DarkJoy Those Shescentit products sound yummy. I want to try them but scared I might love them and can only order them online.


----------



## Lilmama1011

whosthatcurl said:


> I love heat! I don't have to manipulate my hair so much after I blow-dry it, I don't comb it so often (like once a week, otherwise I just use my fingers) I can virtually get up and go, I get way less breakage, my hair is still pretty thick and soft, and most importantly I can be lazy and still look a bit polished lol


See even if have thought about not having to use the flat iron all the time but I can straight up blow out my roots the best I can after that new growth comes in because when it does, styling isn't so smooth.  Hair is going every which way at the base and looks stringy because I style it wet


----------



## JerriBlank

Ummx what's up with the influx of hair masks on amazon? They all have 5 star ratings and every review is sponsored! !! Some of them even have the exact same ingredients, different names and different prices. Wtf is this ****?


----------



## irisak

It's touch up time!!!!! I just relaxed and colored now I'm sitting here with dc in my hair. Shout out to @sunnieb !!!  I tried her method of twisting first and it made things so much easier. I might post pics tomorrow if the site lets me.


----------



## ckisland

Welp, straightening my hair again has totally obliterated the false sense of security I had with my routine .

I assumed that not using heat, silicone, combs, or shampoo meant that my hair would have no problems. I knew something was up when I started seeing ssks in the front of my hair. Low and behold, they're all over!!!! The ends in the back look horrific, and a whole chunk of my coils were suspiciously meshed together . 

On a good note, my hair seems to have grown back well and is really thick. 

I have so many feelings right now, and I'm trying to process this new info.


----------



## Honey Bee

ckisland said:


> Welp, straightening my hair again has totally obliterated the false sense of security I had with my routine .
> 
> I assumed that not using heat, silicone, combs, or shampoo meant that my hair would have no problems. I knew something was up when I started seeing ssks in the front of my hair. Low and behold, they're all over!!!! The ends in the back look horrific, and a whole chunk of my coils were suspiciously meshed together .
> 
> On a good note, my hair seems to have grown back well and is really thick.
> 
> I have so many feelings right now, and I'm trying to process this new info.


Are you still doing the MHM or do I have you mixed up with somebody else?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

This biotin is doing me so right right now. I've been on it since july and since my bc in may I've gained 4 inches. I usually grow 4 inches in a year. It's been a little less than 6 months for me. By next year this time I should be past where I was before I bc'd. The past couple of months it's been growing a consistant .5 inches. In the summer I was getting .8. That's amazing to me because I'm def a slow grower. 

I was taking hair vitamins before I started taking biotin and didn't see a significant amount of growth like I'm seeing now.


----------



## ckisland

Honey Bee said:


> Are you still doing the MHM or do I have you mixed up with somebody else?


I think that's someone else. I use bentonite clay, but I don't do MHM. I tried it out in May-June, then stopped.


----------



## Allandra

When it comes to my hair, less is still more.  The less I do to it, the more it grows.  I love keeping it simple.


----------



## Guinan

ckisland said:


> Um um um
> Just discovered  that CurlMix exists
> Pay $30 a month to play around with a squirt of ingredients in a mason jar. Girrrlllll!!!! If you don't stop with that mess! A lot of us went diy to stop paying outrageous prices for products geared towards natural hair. It makes me so mad. I need vendors to stop trying to take advantage of us!!
> 
> You would be a clown to pay $30 to make 4 oz of mud wash that you have to make yourself!!!!! You put lemon and honey, and suddenly it's worth $30!!! No, ma'am just no. I want to support black female entrepreneurs, but I'm not going to let them screw me just because.


 
Wow, I didnt know it was 30 bucks. I saw utuber heyfranhey endorsing curlmix.


----------



## toaster

I think I want to roller set my hair next week. I can't even remember what I use when I roller set. Ugh. I know I love the it's a 10 leave in, and I have some in my stash, but I used to use an entwine product to moisturize my hair without causing reversion. Can I still order that on aveyou? What was working out like with my roller set? So many questions. 

Hopefully next week I'll have answers.


----------



## overtherainbow

I feel like I've been in MBL limbo forever now!  I think I was grazing MBL last december and now we're well into Nov and here I am again
Granted I did give myself a very healthy trim (maybe 2-3 inches) a few months back but c'mon hair!  I wanted to be waist length by thanksgiving, but I guess it's not going to happen.  Shooting for NYE!


----------



## CodeRed

Page 1000!


----------



## imaginary

Wanted a wash day this weekend but no time. Just had to retwist and go.


----------



## Ajna

I think I want to install mini twists but man it is so time consuming, so I am thinking high bun monday.


----------



## irisak

I don't know why relaxer day is always a two day event for me. I'm about to rinse out this dc, rollerset, trim, and lightly flat iron. I haven't trimmed in a while so it will be cool to see the results.


----------



## Napp

I just bought 5 wigs in addition to the 4 I have. I don't want to see my hair for quite some time


----------



## WYSIWYG

Why does my hair look its best when it's time to wash it? I was tempted to skip washing it today since it looks so good, but my scalp is screaming, "Nooooo! You betta  wash me!"

If I could have 7th day hair on a freshly washed scalp, I could rule the world.


----------



## GettingKinky

WYSIWYG said:


> Why does my hair look its best when it's time to wash it? I was tempted to skip washing it today since it looks so good, but my scalp is screaming, "Nooooo! You betta  wash me!"
> 
> If I could have 7th day hair on a freshly washed scalp, I could rule the world.




I was just noticing that my hair looks best on day 4-5 and I wash every 6-7 days. It's not fair.


----------



## JustJade

I did 3 strand twists today, and I may be regretting it the next few days because of the humidity and rain. Hopefully I can still keep them looking nice because it sure did take just over 4 hours from wash to last twist. I need some love from the natural hair gawds.

Oh, and why does the front of my hair have almost no curl, but more of a wave, yet it's not damaged by heat nor chemicals? Everywhere else is curly, but in the front, it just looks almost straight. So weird! No relaxer since December 2011, and I use direct heat maybe 4x a year.

Sometimes this natural hair is mind boggling!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

What I learned this weekend:

-My hair color is everything and I will neva evah evah give it up.
-I need to straighten once per month to check the status of my ends.  Curly hair hides errythang.
-Team rollersetting.
-My hair is way longer than I thought.
-Natural hair makes me lazy.
-I don't give my ends enough love.
-Fine hair needs more frequent trims (at least mine does).
-DH can trim his ass off.
-Team protein.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

I used redken products for wash day yesterday. I did a rollerset and flatironed. My hair feels nice and silky


----------



## julzinha

I'm so paranoid about my edges. I take as good care of them as I can while in braids and my braider braids them loose. I'm trying to figure out if they're growing and filling in.


----------



## JerriBlank

I put this in the Nov purchase thread too,  but here is muh new wig that I'm getting made! Pic attached! I'm very excited! I miss my short hair cut, and it will be a new protective style for me! For what I want, she is quoting  $150! She is a stylist, and very focused on healthy hair care as well!


----------



## HappyAtLast

I love Aunjaune Ellis' twistouts on Quantico. I wish I could get mine to look (and stay) like that.  I'm getting better and closer!


----------



## sunnieb

You know you're a member of LHCF when.........

Your coworkers complain about how dark and dreary it is outside but you secretly love it.    Dreary days turn your window into a huge "mirror" and you can play with your hair and change styles all day without looking like you're in the bathroom primping.


----------



## pinkness27

My sally's card snapped in half. I wonder if they replace it will I be given a new number and then all my points and stuff on my old one would be in limbo and then wasted?


----------



## Dayjoy

pinkness27 said:


> My sally's card snapped in half. I wonder if they replace it will I be given a new number and then all my points and stuff on my old one would be in limbo and then wasted?


Sally has a points program?


----------



## pinkness27

Dayjoy said:


> Sally has a points program?



Well not so much points, but they send coupons if you spend a certain amount of money.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

If I could stop length checking every chance I get and hold off for 6 months that would be great but it's a hard habit to break.


----------



## Dayjoy

pinkness27 said:


> Well not so much points, but they send coupons if you spend a certain amount of money.


Dang.  I forgot all about that.  I haven't seen one of those coupons in ages.  I guess I need to buy more?


----------



## pinkness27

Dayjoy said:


> Dang.  I forgot all about that.  I haven't seen one of those coupons in ages.  I guess I need to buy more?



I like the way you think lol


----------



## vevster

Ugh my hair was so dry. I came home and did LCO with some good but light products....


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Great so I may need to find another braider after a misunderstanding between her and my mom. With my birthday and bar results coming out I was hoping to get my hair straightened after Thanksgiving. Ughhhhhh...


----------



## InBloom

atlien11 said:


> I went to a large BSS over the weekend called Hair Town (Philly). The store had all black women as customers and NOT ONE PERSON IN THERE WAS WEARING THEIR OWN HAIR (except the SA's)!! It made me feel a certain way and I don't know why because I usually don't care. Even the children were pointing at mannequin heads with wigs in anticipation that they could wear them one day because their own hair wasn't good enough.
> 
> I think what rubbed me the wrong way was the asian workers in there just grinning at us all with evil smirks. Not to mention that they were playing Lil Wayne at volume ten...Was that supposed to make me feel like you are "down" and can relate Ming Li? Well you can't.





LOL @ "Ming Li"

Thank you for the giggle.


----------



## InBloom

I spend way too much time looking at Youtube videos on hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

Ever take a style out days after getting it? Yeah that's me this weekend.


----------



## WYSIWYG

Wrong Thread!


----------



## sexypebbly

Straightened my hair Tuesday and it didn't come out as sleek and straight as I wanted. Thinking of trying curlformers to stretch my hair next time.


----------



## fatimablush

anyone still using the Q- redew hand held steamer?


----------



## curlyTisME

I'm happy with my hair right now! I think becoming a straight natural was definitely the move for me.


----------



## julzinha

curlyTisME said:


> I'm happy with my hair right now! I think becoming a straight natural was definitely the move for me.


How has it affected your curl pattern?


----------



## curlyTisME

julzinha said:


> How has it affected your curl pattern?




It's looser but not drastically looser. My shrinkage was about 75% before, it's about the same now. I've been a straight natural since August. 

I'm color treated also and those areas are a bit looser than all the rest but still at least has a 50% shrinkage point.


----------



## julzinha

curlyTisME said:


> It's looser but not drastically looser. My shrinkage was about 75% before, it's about the same now. I've been a straight natural since August.
> 
> I'm color treated also and those areas are a bit looser than all the rest but still at least has a 50% shrinkage point.


How often do you straighten?


----------



## CodeRed

I want to order some products off of ebay but some of their prices are even lower than TJ Maxx... making me afraid lol.


----------



## julzinha

I need to keep telling myself consistency and patience is key. I'm just frustrated right now with my weight loss and my hair thickness journey. I just need to know that I'm doing everything right and I should just continue to be consistent and work hard. I need to make a vision board


----------



## Napp

SuchaLady said:


> Ever take a style out days after getting it? Yeah that's me this weekend.


I just did this. I realize that I dont like weave anymore. Wigs are better for me


----------



## Femmefatal1981

touching up my color tomorrow...let us pray.


----------



## ms.blue

I believe I finally know why my hair hates the keracare moisturizing shampoo but loves the first step...the pH.  The moisturizing shampoo pH is 6 while the 1st is 4.5.  I remember my hair really liking the keracare moisturizing shampoo before but maybe my hair was not as healthy because now this shampoo causes my hair to tangle from root to tip.


----------



## niknakmac

Do you know how much hair I have to have on my head for it to look this short? LOL. Time for a blow out so I can show some length.


----------



## DarkJoy

Starting my transition from summer/fall to winter hair regimen. Need a good natural heavy seal. Maybe lanolin.... she like lanolin.


----------



## bajandoc86

For the first time in my life EVER I was able to detangle my hair (which had been hidden for 2 weeks straight) in about 40 mins. And it only took that long because I kept staring at it in the mirror and taking pics 

MINIMAL tangling/breakage.
My hair was still fluffy, stretched and moisturised. 

I am so hype right nah!


----------



## Lilmama1011

sexypebbly said:


> Straightened my hair Tuesday and it didn't come out as sleek and straight as I wanted. Thinking of trying curlformers to stretch my hair next time.



Are you relaxed or natural?


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't like doing natural hair in a salon because people don't have the patience.  I would love to do a nice braid out, twist out or even wash and go and diffuse it. But I really feel like black people do not have the patience. I don't get it if  you can get a sew in and sit for  4 plus hours but when it's your hair you don't have the time.  Don't come to a salon when you have to be out in a hour.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I had one client who I was doing a braid out and used perm rods at the end and this lady had to be to work in like a hour and a half.  Then on top of that she was nodding off so her hair wasn't getting dry. She had very thin hair and it should of been dry. When I took it out, her hair only had definition on the ends and the rest was still wet and looked like a regular fro. I had another client and ended up blow drying her hair and straightening.  She complained about she didn't like straight hair and her man hated it and her hair is too thin to straighten.  I straighten her hair anyway. It was her fault that it wasn't dry. Even in 20 minutes  it wouldn't be dry. I took it as I don't know natural hair which is a lie. Then I helped a non black girl do a black lady's hair with curl formers and it did not come out the way she wanted. I didn't see the results because I was in class while the girl was on the floor but she complained about how she wanted a braid out before.  You can't walk into a cosmetology school with majority white and Mexicans and think they know what to do. PERIOD. Now I'm afraid to even touch natural hair or refuse to do it


----------



## Lilmama1011

I still don't feel like I need practice on natural hair.  Maybe I need to see products that are good for smoothing  natural hair. But majority of salon products, I don't like and feel it's expensive garbage.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I will be doing my hair maybe tomorrow or Sunday and I will be straightening  it again which I'm scared to even  say this because yal know I'm anti heat but I mentioned I think I will be going back to heat because I feel like myself again. I like the occasional curls but curls frizz up quickly especially with me moisturizing sealing and I was washing my hair weekly so it was like 5 days worth of frizz and me trying to squeeze out a style that made it presentable with the curls. My hair was super drawn out. Just on the look out for a good heat protectant other than tresemme' . I want something like a light serum or cream texture so I won't have to worry about over saturation and it being wet before I straighten. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lilmama1011

this HTML class. Value is


----------



## Lilmama1011

Even though it has a lot of ingredients,  I'm interested. I was looking for something that would not weigh your hair down and and her hair above wasn't.  I already think after straightening my hair my hair looks a lot thinner which it is supposed to because it smoothes the hair down but I don't want products making my hair look like it's paper think and that what I fear with creams and serums


----------



## curlyTisME

julzinha said:


> How often do you straighten?



Once a month.


----------



## curlyTisME

Lazy hair night for me. I'll moisturize and roll it tomorrow night. As for tonight a quick pin up with a bobbi pin and my bonnet! I'm too tired to do anything related to hair.


----------



## movingforward

Although I decided to PS in braids for about a year.  Dealing with my hair for about a week.  Encouraged me to go back to being a Texlaxer.

I cant deal with all of the frizziness.  Linnage Shea Butter relaxer here i come.


----------



## Napp

Someone thought my natural hair was weave which surprised me.


----------



## Napp

Lilmama1011 said:


> I don't like doing natural hair in a salon because people don't have the patience.  I would love to do a nice braid out, twist out or even wash and go and diffuse it. But I really feel like black people do not have the patience. I don't get it if  you can get a sew in and sit for  4 plus hours but when it's your hair you don't have the time.  Don't come to a salon when you have to be out in a hour.



I don't think you should give up on natural hair especially if you plan on working in a black salon. Take each experience as a lesson. In this instance since you know about the long drying time, tell your client beforehand approx how long it will take and if she really wants that style.

I'm pretty good at doing color now but when I was learning I ended up ruining one of my clients top badly. I was scared to color again but after some practice both on mannequins and people I can mix and color hair easily. You just need to get back on the horse!


----------



## Napp

Oh and I got my first request at beauty school. I feel so special! The more I do hair the more I feel I made the right decision.


----------



## sexypebbly

Lilmama1011 said:


> Are you relaxed or natural?



I'm natural


----------



## Tangles

I now know how fast my hair grows in a year=4.25in p/y. I shaved my head completely bald this time last year(down to the white meat). Of course I was still scissor happy when I started to get a little hair on my head  So I figured, all the  S&Ds and trims were about an inch/half..the different areas of my head measure 3.12-3.5 inches of hair.  I'm completely ok with thatMy goal is to retain  at least 4 of the 4.5 inches next year.  My products and regimen are solid so it should be easy to do.  Trying to ween (sp?) myself off of the scissors (following the Grow It Long thread) and my awful HIH disease.


----------



## SuchaLady

Napp said:


> I just did this. I realize that I dont like weave anymore. Wigs are better for me



I got it braided and I hate it. I'm taking it out tomorrow and I'm getting a blowout Monday.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Napp said:


> I don't think you should give up on natural hair especially if you plan on working in a black salon. Take each experience as a lesson. In this instance since you know about the long drying time, tell your client beforehand approx how long it will take and if she really wants that style.
> 
> I'm pretty good at doing color now but when I was learning I ended up ruining one of my clients top badly. I was scared to color again but after some practice both on mannequins and people I can mix and color hair easily. You just need to get back on the horse!



I don't want to work in a black salon. I want to work with different textures to get all around experience and not have to turn down money. But I do enjoy doing black hair because we see a big difference in our hair the most when it's done and well taken care of


----------



## Lilmama1011

sexypebbly said:


> I'm natural



I find that when naturals do curl formers it doesn't last more than a day. Let me know if you got it down packed what do you use. And what's your hair type.


----------



## Miss617

I tried to do a frohawk today and it just looked  I mean, the style itself was OK, but it looked dry to me. I can't figure out how to keep my hair moisturized for the life of me. I probably need a trim too. This natural life is hard.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

My little sister has grown beautiful even Bra strap length hair and I am so proud of her. 
I am also proud of me because if this had been a year or 2 ago I would have been soooo jealous and I'm just happy


----------



## sgold04

Femmefatal1981 said:


> touching up my color tomorrow...let us pray.


Did you use Olaplex?


----------



## Femmefatal1981

sgold04 said:


> Did you use Olaplex?


I did!! I worked great. I'm going to have to tone but otherwise I loved it


----------



## sgold04

Femmefatal1981 said:


> I did!! I worked great. I'm going to have to tone but otherwise I loved it


I have wanted to dye my hair for years, but I was afraid it would break off since my hair is prone to dryness, but Olaplex seems like a game changer.  Did you color it yourself, or go to a salon?


----------



## bajandoc86

Waiting on people to start the 2016 challenges


----------



## ImanAdero

My hair looks and behaves totally different with this hair cut. I am TRULY glad I made this decision!


----------



## krissyhair

[USER=327265]@Lilmama1011[/USER] said:


> I had one client who I was doing a braid out and used perm rods at the end and this lady had to be to work in like a hour and a half.  Then on top of that she was nodding off so her hair wasn't getting dry. She had very thin hair and it should of been dry. When I took it out, her hair only had definition on the ends and the rest was still wet and looked like a regular fro. I had another client and ended up blow drying her hair and straightening.  She complained about she didn't like straight hair and her man hated it and her hair is too thin to straighten.  I straighten her hair anyway. It was her fault that it wasn't dry. Even in 20 minutes  it wouldn't be dry. I took it as I don't know natural hair which is a lie. Then I helped a non black girl do a black lady's hair with curl formers and it did not come out the way she wanted. I didn't see the results because I was in class while the girl was on the floor but she complained about how she wanted a braid out before.  You can't walk into a cosmetology school with majority white and Mexicans and think they know what to do. PERIOD. Now I'm afraid to even touch natural hair or refuse to do it



What if you had put a net over braid-out lady's hair and sat her under the dryer?


----------



## Lylddlebit

I called myself waiting until all the kinks were worked out before ordering my sss cwk plates and spiral sets. I placed my order patiently waited an excessive amount for my items to arrive(when I ordered the website just stated orders were being shipped in the ordered received.  However, after I asked via email the 3-4 week turn around time disclaimer was added to the website), when it did a significant portion of my order was missing(about 30% of the value because I ordered a bunch of stuff that day).  I reached out the vendor to correct the issue. She was nice when I asked about turn around time. She was also nice   when I received only a portion of my order she responded promptly to confirm she would fix that.  I  accepted waiting a while longer for the missing portion to be resent to me. Never came.  Was promised a partial refund in a polite professional manner. Haven't gotten my money back yet and you know ....that sucks.  I would have been fine getting the product or a partial refund but having to contact the vendor over and over again because everytime I am promised something it is not delivered is  no longer  worth the effort.  I'm probably going to have to open a dispute with my bank, it truly shouldn't take all of that.   Whenever I contact the customer service email, whoever responds seems polite and professional but if there is not resolution to get what you pay for that can only go so far.  This is week 10 going on week 11  of trying to either  get what I paid for or a partial refund for what I didn't receive with no luck.  I don't even want the kits anymore I am probably going to list the one I did get on eBay  but the good news is if anyone wants the buy the set from me on there, I'm sure you will get them way faster than ordering direct from the vendor. I just want to get resolution one way or another before I give up on this and list them.  This is disappointing.  It's going to be a hassle to open a dispute with my bank. It's also going to be a limitation to not use a product line I am sure I would have liked because I can't rely on customer service to maintain the product if I ever needed to reorder.


----------



## PJaye

^^^  That's jacked up.


----------



## JerriBlank

Lylddlebit said:


> I called myself waiting until all the kinks were worked out before ordering my sss cwk plates and spiral sets. I placed my order patiently waited an excessive amount for my items to arrive(when I ordered the website just stated orders were being shipped in the ordered received.  However, after I asked via email the 3-4 week turn around time disclaimer was added to the website), when it did a significant portion of my order was missing(about 30% of the value because I ordered a bunch of stuff that day).  I reached out the vendor to correct the issue. She was nice when I asked about turn around time. She was also nice   when I received only a portion of my order she responded promptly to confirm she would fix that.  I  accepted waiting a while longer for the missing portion to be resent to me. Never came.  Was promised a partial refund in a polite professional manner. Haven't gotten my money back yet and you know ....that sucks.  I would have been fine getting the product or a partial refund but having to contact the vendor over and over again because everytime I am promised something it is not delivered is  no longer  worth the effort.  I'm probably going to have to open a dispute with my bank, it truly shouldn't take all of that.   Whenever I contact the customer service email, whoever responds seems polite and professional but if there is not resolution to get what you pay for that can only go so far.  This is week 10 going on week 11  of trying to either  get what I paid for or a partial refund for what I didn't receive with no luck.  I don't even want the kits anymore I am probably going to list the one I did get on eBay  but the good news is if anyone wants the buy the set from me on there, I'm sure you will get them way faster than ordering direct from the vendor. I just want to get resolution one way or another before I give up on this and list them.  This is disappointing.  It's going to be a hassle to open a dispute with my bank. It's also going to be a limitation to not use a product line I am sure I would have liked because I can't rely on customer service to maintain the product if I ever needed to reorder.



Thoughtit sounded familiar. Didn't she promote her products here?
You've been waiting way too long! I'd definitely dispute with my bank before any more time passes. I'm sorry this happened to you though. Customer service still sucks if they're not following through on promises made.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have not done anything to my hair lately. Shame on me cause I've just been lazy.


----------



## GettingKinky

Since I stopped prepooing, wash day has gotten so simple. Prepooing just takes too long even with and applicator bottle. I'm so lazy, I like simple.


----------



## imaginary

I forgot how nice my hair looks when I slick my edges a bit. I think the secret to flaxseed gel is to use as much as possible. I literally pasted my edges and the twists at the top of my head with the stuff last night and it held up ok for a good chunk of the day. So I'm going to keep chugging along with this until I can pick up some more Ecostyler. And maybe even use this to give my edges a break from the protein...


----------



## curlyTisME

My hair is still straight, two week old blowout. Been pin curling nightly. No appts for me until December.


----------



## Lilmama1011

krissyhair said:


> What if you had put a net over braid-out lady's hair and sat her under the dryer?



Nothing she would have still nodded and hair would still be wet. Maybe her hair would have been folded up weird because the net bent her hair in certain spots lol


----------



## KidneyBean86

Currently under the dryer at this natural hair salon. The stylist mentioned that I had so much hair as she was washing it. Let's just pray it doesn't end up heat damaged or all on the floor.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

KidneyBean86 said:


> Currently under the dryer at this natural hair salon. The stylist mentioned that I had so much hair as she was washing it. Let's just pray it doesn't end up heat damaged or all on the floor.



How long is your hair? Hair stylists stay telling me the same thing and my hair is only apl. I'm always like, huh? Then I get a little bit worried. I don't want anyone to do my hair who is feeling overwhelmed with it.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> How long is your hair? Hair stylists stay telling me the same thing and my hair is only apl. I'm always like, huh? Then I get a little bit worried. I don't want anyone to do my hair who is feeling overwhelmed with it.



At last check my hair was apl. She didn't seem too overwhelmed but my hair tends to have a ton of shrinkage. My hair doesn't even seem long to me though


----------



## fatimablush

i am going to try finger coils again when my hair is a little longer. they just looked matted and extremely awful. i will just wig it for the holiday.

everyone acts like eco styler gel is the be all end all gel. is there another gel. i want to scream when i see folks on youtube pull this out.

i like grapeseed oil on my hair and grease. maybe i will mix the grapeseed oil  with the eco styler gel.


----------



## KidneyBean86

So just left the salon and never again! I swear this lady just took me from apl  to collarbone length. Jesus. I am done with salons


----------



## Beany

So unimpressed with these bf sales. My list has gone down tremendously.


----------



## Caramel74

No wonder I could never gain any significant length before. I finally started working about 5 months ago. So now I have the money to get my hair done. The difference between getting my hair done and doing it myself is no comparison. When i do my own hair the ends look dry and frizzy. When I get my hair done it just looks perfect (shiny and smooth throughout to the ends and silky all the way down to the ends). I'm determined this time to get some *real* length this time. When my hair is natural and bushy it actually looks better than when I try to flatiron it in many ways. So I don't know why I bother flat ironing it myself. I put some olive oil on the ends before I conditioner washed it. Then I towel dried, sprayed in my infusium leave in and sealed the ends with argan oil, let it curl up/shrink up dry a little, then did a tension blow dry. It came out really good and the ends look healthy and you can't tell it's uneven in this style. It only looks uneven when it's wet or I flatiron it myself.


----------



## Caramel74

KidneyBean86 said:


> So just left the salon and never again! I swear this lady just took me from apl  to collarbone length. Jesus. I am done with salons


Aww sweetie, I'm sorry. I bet it's healthy and strong though and looks cute. But don't do anymore BC's. I haven't cut my hair in over six months and it's doing fine. At APL it's long enough for you to pull it front and just snip 1/4 inch off using the hair band method or just hold it with your fingers. You shouldn't have to cut it at all. If it's dry at the ends then you need an olive oil pre poo or something or a deep conditioner. Just don't use heat often (direct heat, flatiron) and use heat protectant when you do. Just think in two months you'll have an inch. That's what I do when I miss all my length. Do protective styling most of the time and you won't need to cut any hair at all. And collarbone is a cute length. So I'm sure it looks super cute and healthy and it's still long enough to get into a cute ponytail.







Collarbone length hair


----------



## Rocky91

Ready to join a roller setting challenge for 2016.


----------



## DarkJoy

fatimablush said:


> i am going to try finger coils again when my hair is a little longer. they just looked matted and extremely awful. i will just wig it for the holiday.
> 
> everyone acts like eco styler gel is the be all end all gel. is there another gel. i want to scream when i see folks on youtube pull this out.
> 
> i like grapeseed oil on my hair and grease. maybe i will mix the grapeseed oil  with the eco styler gel.


I agree. Ecostyler is NOT the business.  
As I Am has a decent holding gel
Gorilla Snot (lol) at target is really good esp for (my) edges 
Kinky curly curling custard is a nice light hold


----------



## julzinha

Beany said:


> So unimpressed with these bf sales. My list has gone down tremendously.


Seriously, most of them are similar to sales they have throughout the year


----------



## Philippians413

I haven't been on this side of LHCF frequently for almost a year now; my PJism was cured. I sat scrolling through some of the threads that I missed and now I have multiple carts full of stuff I don't need (I still have stuff from last BF). Y'all are some serious pushers and I want to fight all of y'all.


----------



## PJaye

Philippians413 said:


> I haven't been on this side of LHCF frequently for almost a year now; my PJism was cured. I sat scrolling through some of the threads that I missed and now I have multiple carts full of stuff I don't need (I still have stuff from last BF). Y'all are some serious pushers and I want to fight all of y'all.



Those carts are full of what I call "impulse clicks".  Go through each cart and carefully scrutinize every item - its ingredients, price point, reviews, etc.  If it ain't worthy or comes up short, chuck it out of the cart.   During the entire process, never ask yourself "Do I need this?"  You're just setting yourself up for failure with that line of thinking.  If you can get an 11 item cart down to 4 or 5 guilt-free items, then you've built a solid shopping cart.  Keep in mind that most of us still has stuff from last BF.  That's normal.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I changed my mind about flat ironing every two weeks. I'm scared lol.


----------



## LavenderMint

I need a Kinky Curly bf sale. So far, these are the only products that I get consistent results with. I am trying other stuff because of the cost but.....


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Found SM curl and shine shampoo at Ross for $7.49  It cleansed my hair nicely without it feeling stripped.
I like it! Glad I found on the cheap tho


----------



## Shiks

I really want to learn more about weave;best vendors,how to make it look natural and styling. BHM isn't giving me much.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I flatironed my hair and I am not thrilled. The middle of my hair has always been a struggle area for me and with straight hair, it really shows. There is a clear gap in the bottom quarter of my hair due to that section not growing like the rest of my hair. Being that my hair is pretty much waist length and that part wants to play around at midback length, I'm leaving it. This is the first time I've straightened my hair in like 7 years and I probably won't straighten again until this time next year (and that's not even definite) so I'm not chopping my hair off. It isn't noticeable when my hair is curly. I'll just have to baby that part of my hair all year and if it gets to waist length then maybe I'll cut it even but then again I probably won't. I'm mad.


----------



## KidneyBean86

My family decided to have Thanksgiving early this year due to work schedules. Why did my uncle not believe my hair is real? Kept following me around and everything and asked my aunt if I was doing hair vitamins! Lol


----------



## Caramel74

KidneyBean86 said:


> My family decided to have Thanksgiving early this year due to work schedules. Why did my uncle not believe my hair is real? Kept following me around and everything and asked my aunt if I was doing hair vitamins! Lol


lol


----------



## SuchaLady

I love wrapping my hair when it's straight. I feel like I'm in a secret society.


----------



## fatimablush

my mom said i should texturize my hair...i am not intrested if i want to texlax later down the line i may do that. as for right now nope.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I washed my hair last night and put it in some twists for about three hours before I put my products in.I let my hair start airdrying over night in bantu knots. I've been under the dryer for an hour and my hair still isn't dry. This is ridiculous. How long should it take to dry one head of hair?


----------



## sgold04

I miss my hair. I've been in crochet braids for 9 weeks. Take down is next Friday. I've never left a PS in this long. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## KidneyBean86

As much as I like wearing my hair straight it gets frizzy really fast. sigh


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I planned to straighten my hair for my birthday party next week, which would be the first time in 9 months. I'm very excited to see how long my hair is. But with my stylist situation being up in the air, I'm tempted to take the plunge and buy the BaByliss Pro Titanium so I can do it myself. My former stylist used it on me with great results and I had my eye on it for years before that. I was about to buy it then went to boxed braids on the regular so there was no need. With all the Black Friday deals, it's the cheapest I've ever seen it on Folica.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

SuchaLady said:


> Ever take a style out days after getting it? Yeah that's me this weekend.



Not unless my edges are threatened.

I was like this when I first went natural. Now if anything I'm keeping the style in longer than I should. I know my hair's not going anywhere.


----------



## Prettymetty

I found a knockoff Paul Mitchell Tea Tree conditioner at the dollar store. I'll use it to cowash the kids hair. I kinda want to try it on my hair too. It has great ingredients like peppermint oil and aloe vera juice. If my hair likes it I'm going back for more...


----------



## nerdography

I don't know why I ever stopped using the tangle teezer. It gets rid of mats like nothing else.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I love when my mom puts my braids in my scalp isn't sore


----------



## ClassyJSP

I'm gonna look at YouTube videos to see what type of hair to get next I plan on doing back to back braid installs


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm kinda pissed that my family member fell out with our braider and now we all have to find a new braider. For one, she was really good, my hair thrived under her, she was super convenient and I trusted her which doesn't come easily. And it happened over something stupid too that my family members tried to clear up.

And now my stylist from before this is acting funny too. Maybe it's the holidays I don't know but it's annoying.


----------



## Beany

Yassssss to these vendors already shipping bf orders


----------



## KidneyBean86

My uncle called this afternoon asking me to tell the truth about my hair...  he still thinks it's a weave..


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

^^Lol. It feels great to get weave checked .


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

,.....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I still haven't washed my hair. This time because I got a terrible manicure and I'm waiting for my cuticles to heal.


----------



## divachyk

It's been a while since I posted in here so here are a few of my thoughts ---
- I only wash my hair about once a month now and even dread having to do it then
- Wearing wigs is addictive and I'm enjoying myself
- The longer I stretch, the easier it becomes, the less I want to relax my hair again


----------



## imaginary

I finally got my large box braids and by accident too since it wasn't the style I went in wanting. In love with this hair, but I'm going to need to figure out a better way to sleep on this.


----------



## overtherainbow

Family really loved my hair this Thanksgiving and asked what products I used.  I said just EVCO.  They gave me the ultimate side eye, like I was hiding some secret unicorn tears hair product. EVCO works wonders on my hair.


----------



## LavenderMint

....


----------



## SlimPickinz

My hair is boring.


----------



## ag00

KidneyBean86 said:


> My uncle called this afternoon asking me to tell the truth about my hair...  he still thinks it's a weave..




Ok see now I'm low-key scared of your uncle.


----------



## ag00

fatimablush said:


> my mom said i should texturize my hair...i am not intrested if i want to texlax later down the line i may do that. as for right now nope.



I'm seriously contemplating this. My hair is getting on my last nerve and the routine and work.


----------



## sgold04

I don't know why men are so invested in my hair (black men).  Whether I'm in crochet braids or wearing my real hair (which is the majority of the time), they ask some variation of "is that all your hair?"


----------



## Napp

@divachyk  what kind of wigs do you wear?


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Kinky textured naturals, is it normal for you to get 4 uses or less from an average sized product? I get 1-2 uses out of an average sized bottle of rinse out conditioner. And I've gotten about 4 uses out of this $25 Camille rose twist butter. .


----------



## divachyk

@Napp, I started out with wigs that closely resemble my hair but soon got tired of that. I now wear short wigs, some with color, some without color. Changing up my hair is so much fun and best of all, I am not damaging my hair. I'm loving Freetress Charlie right now.


----------



## curlyTisME

Grow...more more more!!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I think I found a new place to get my hair braided. I'm going to call tomorrow to make an appointment for next week since I'm wearing my hair straight this week. Hopefully this works out. Now I feel better about taking my braids down tomorrow.


----------



## SlimPickinz

@RocStar rite aid has SM on BOGO. Finally! I hope it's you who I'm supposed to tag about the BOGO lol


----------



## Honey Bee

sgold04 said:


> I miss my hair. I've been in crochet braids for 9 weeks. Take down is next Friday. I've never left a PS in this long. We'll see how it goes.


I just took mine out after a similar amount of time. It was so easy. Washing now, will keep loose for a week, then I'm throwing it back up.


----------



## Honey Bee

fatimablush said:


> everyone acts like eco styler gel is the be all end all gel. is there another gel. i want to scream when i see folks on youtube pull this out.
> .


I prefer Wetline Xtreme to Eco if we're talking about cheapies. I bought a huge jar of Eco with Argan Oil when I was transitioning and it's still sitting there full. It flaked up bad and I tried with several different leave ins.


----------



## imaginary

Not a fan of the flaking that flaxseed gel gives, but the hold in this super thick batch is pretty good. I'm just not fond of having to make more every two weeks or so. I just want a tub that I can buy and put down.


----------



## Britt

VENT:

I love my natural hair but this things requires some upkeep! I'm so used to being home and being a slave to my hair with retwisting it nightly.  This wknd I had an impromptu sleepover and woke up and hair looked a mess. I didn't retwist/rebraid nothing... just went to bed. I had to put on a hat and go home. I went home and washed and did a braid out... Cool, looks cute the day of... the next day, nope! Had to go to the store buy some hair gel and pull it back in 2 fluffy French twists. It's just upkeep to be retwisting every single night.  It hit me that I could possibly see heat training in the future b/c I can't just be a slave to my hair looking good. I don't have the wash n go type hair, at this point if I want it to look cute I must retwist at night and use a bonnet/scarf or the morning is hideous. My other quick go to style is 2 big flat twists going back. I miss the ease of having longer hair and slicking my hair down with some gel and pinning it up/bun/ponytail. I don't like bone straight hair (w/o pieces) so I know I wouldn't kill the flat iron, but I want to be able to still do fluffy twist outs or have my hair long enough to do a fluffy bun or something. Idk if I forsee a future of constantly having to retwist at night and having twists/braids set just for a 1 day cute hair do that looks like celie if I don't fix it at night.  I can see myself with fluffy hair on flexi rods/big buns/blow dried and styled... Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## toaster

@Britt I am right here with you and that post. I guess that's why they call it a hair journey, but it's trying at times. 

How long is your hair? Once my hair got to a certain length I would do my regular twists for a day one twist out, and then keep the style by doing two large flat twists going back at night. Really cut down on the hair time during the week. 

Also roller setting once a week can give you the fluffy out styles/big buns with minimal hair time during the week as well.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Britt said:


> VENT:
> 
> I love my natural hair but this things requires some upkeep! I'm so used to being home and being a slave to my hair with retwisting it nightly.  This wknd I had an impromptu sleepover and woke up and hair looked a mess. I didn't retwist/rebraid nothing... just went to bed. I had to put on a hat and go home. I went home and washed and did a braid out... Cool, looks cute the day of... the next day, nope! Had to go to the store buy some hair gel and pull it back in 2 fluffy French twists. It's just upkeep to be retwisting every single night.  It hit me that I could possibly see heat training in the future b/c I can't just be a slave to my hair looking good. I don't have the wash n go type hair, at this point if I want it to look cute I must retwist at night and use a bonnet/scarf or the morning is hideous. My other quick go to style is 2 big flat twists going back. I miss the ease of having longer hair and slicking my hair down with some gel and pinning it up/bun/ponytail. I don't like bone straight hair (w/o pieces) so I know I wouldn't kill the flat iron, but I want to be able to still do fluffy twist outs or have my hair long enough to do a fluffy bun or something. Idk if I forsee a future of constantly having to retwist at night and having twists/braids set just for a 1 day cute hair do that looks like celie if I don't fix it at night.  I can see myself with fluffy hair on flexi rods/big buns/blow dried and styled... Just thinking out loud here.




This is the reason why I wear my natural hair straightened 90% of the time.  The limited wear and the unpredictability of twist/braid/bantu knot outs made it difficult to look pulled together without of a lot of prep time.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> @Britt I am right here with you and that post. I guess that's why they call it a hair journey, but it's trying at times.
> 
> How long is your hair? Once my hair got to a certain length I would do my regular twists for a day one twist out, and then keep the style by doing two large flat twists going back at night. Really cut down on the hair time during the week.
> 
> Also roller setting once a week can give you the fluffy out styles/big buns with minimal hair time during the week as well.


It's really a journey. I don't see myself doing this nightly routine when I actually have a life. I feel restricted. My hair is about shoulder length straightened. For my twist outs to look fresh and done, I *must* redo it at night. There's no way around it. I have to 'prep' my hair to wear it out. It's an inconvenience.
Ohhh so I got the bright idea to rollerset thinking it would stretch my hair some.... Negative. It took about 2 hours to dry under my Pibbs and I ended up looking like one of the Supremes . I ended up having to rewash my hair and do a twist out. I think the only way a rollerset would work for me is if my hair is trained and it's easier to roll and dry.




MilkChocolateOne said:


> This is the reason why I wear my natural hair straightened 90% of the time.  *The limited wear and the unpredictability of twist/braid/bantu knot outs made it difficult to look pulled together without of a lot of prep time*.


YESSSS! My hair looks bomb when it's done, but like you said, it's a lot of prep work. This wknd I fell asleep on my hair, and took a shower and got my edges/sides all wet, my hair looked like sh!t honestly. I *had* to put a hat on. It's a good thing I was going home so it was cool, but I don't like that. I need to be pulled together w/o worrying about 'ohhh i didn't do my hair last night'. 

I've been natural for a little over a year, and during this time I've been devoted to my hair and revolve my schedule/life around it. For ex, if I have to go to the supermarket early Sat/Sun morning I'd leave my house in flat twists and a hat. I can't take the flat twists down until it's time for me to go somewhere. If I sleep on my twist out, my hair is mushed and ruined. I love the fluffiness and feel of my natural hair, but it's becoming a bit of a restriction. I saw it for sure this wknd when I spent the night out. @MilkChocolateOne do you wear your hair flat ironed? Blow dried? what's your routine? If you don't want to derail the thread please PM me, I have a few questions.  I don't want bone straight hair, I can see myself with fluffy/texturized looking type hair where I can be able to slick it down and rock a fluffy bun or big braid out if I needed to. This retwisting/bonnet at night and wearing twists/braids/all that while I run errands is an inconvenience.


----------



## fatimablush

imaginary said:


> Not a fan of the flaking that flaxseed gel gives, but the hold in this super thick batch is pretty good. I'm just not fond of having to make more every two weeks or so. I just want a tub that I can buy and put down.



i just told my sis not to make any yet....what if you add oils to the mix...will it still flake?


----------



## Britt

My twist out looks cute today, but again, I know tonight it's retwisting and bonnet.  I love the look of my hair when I have a bomb twist out, it's just the maintenance that goes into it *daily* and feeling restricted.  I want more freedom and styling options.


----------



## fatimablush

@Britt

i know i will be a be trained natural..
\
we were heat trained naturals until my mom sent us to the salon for relaxers and then she did them herself.
our hair always bounced back. she show us how to take care of our hair then.. before i became ll and my hair was shoulder length..it took a whole day to wash condition dry and style the hair for the next day..i refuse to do that again. i know how you feel.


----------



## Honey Bee

@Britt, Is your hair long enough to pineapple? If not, maybe that's the issue. Wait for some more length, maybe? Or lightly blowdry before styling instead of actually "heat- training"?

I wear wng's. I don't think I have the 'right' texture for it either but , who gon check me, boo?  But I understand. You're used to perfect hair bc your relaxed hair was perfect. I had no such expectations.


----------



## LavenderMint

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Kinky textured naturals, is it normal for you to get 4 uses or less from an average sized product? I get 1-2 uses out of an average sized bottle of rinse out conditioner. And I've gotten about 4 uses out of this $25 Camille rose twist butter. .


 Oh my! No lol I almost wish I could use up some of my old conditioners that quickly! If I had to guess, I'd say I use about 2 or 3 quarter sized dollops for each of 6-10 sections of hair on wash day. That's for deep conditioning and co-wash each.  It seems like I go through my stylers quickly, even though I usually dilute them (KCKT & KCCC). 
I'm definitely 4a-c, thick, shoulder length or just past when stretched. 
Are you heavy handed with your products?


----------



## fatimablush

@Britt

 @The hair looking like one of the Supremes!!!


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> @Britt, Is your hair long enough to pineapple? If not, maybe that's the issue. Wait for some more length, maybe?
> 
> I wear wng's. I don't think I have the 'right' texture for it either but , who gon check me, boo?  But I understand. You're used to perfect hair bc your relaxed hair was perfect. I had no such expectations.



@Honey Bee  LMAOOOOOOOO! Oh damnnn! Nahhh to the pineapple, it still doesn't look fresh enough the next day for me. I tried a wng once in the spring and it was looked like wtf.


----------



## Britt

fatimablush said:


> @Britt
> 
> @The hair looking like one of the Supremes!!!


lol, for real! My mom goes "awwwww you look like one of the supremes"


----------



## toaster

@Britt im glad you have a sense of humor about it. I promise it gets better. Whether you heat train or wait it out, just a few inches of length can change your styling options, especially when you're natural. That Supremes roller set will be hanging and swinging in no time.


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt said:


> @Honey Bee  LMAOOOOOOOO! Oh damnnn! Nahhh to the pineapple, it still doesn't look fresh enough the next day for me. I tried a wng once in the spring and it was looked like wtf.


1. re: pineapple. Could you wear a puff on the second day? Not to work, I'm mean home after a 'sleepover'.  Cuz pineapples can look cute for bed. Pack some edge control and a travel-sized gel and you good.

2. re: your failed wng. There are a multitude of techniques, gels, all that. Like, for me, every ingredient of my washday is already written in stone. If I want a good wng, I know exactly what to do. But that's only because I spent a lot of 'inside days'  testing it out.If you only tried once, you really don't know for sure. Post a pic and let us help, or send me one privately.


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> 1. re: pineapple. Could you wear a puff on the second day? Not to work, I'm mean home after a 'sleepover'.  Cuz pineapples can look cute for bed. Pack some edge control and a travel-sized gel and you good.
> 
> 2. re: your failed wng. There are a multitude of techniques, gels, all that. Like, for me, every ingredient of my washday is already written in stone. If I want a good wng, I know exactly what to do. But that's only because I spent a lot of 'inside days'  testing it out.If you only tried once, you really don't know for sure. Post a pic and let us help, or send me one privately.



Hmmm! I didn't try this! I had a 'sleepover' and looked a effin mess the next day. Dude gave me a hat to wear. I had NO hair products on me at all, it was totally impromptu. All he had in his bathroom was a huge tub of Blue Magic lol. Ohhhh, I have done a puff the next day after a twist out and it looked really cute, but I'd need to have some gel and a large headband. In the future, I'd carry that to put my hair in a puff.

The wash n go... I'd have to try that again. It just dried with no definition, no nothing. Perhaps when the weather gets warmer I can try again. I'll need some help with that.


----------



## imaginary

fatimablush said:


> i just told my sis not to make any yet....what if you add oils to the mix...will it still flake?



I'm not really sure. This is my first time using flaxseed gel, and because my hair is so fine and coily it needs a lot of gel to hold it flat. It doesn't actually flake with my products, but there's a point where the gel builds up in the root of my twists and dries white-ish. It's not all over my head but the parts with the heaviest hand. I usually just brush those out with my fingers and add oil on top to get rid of it. Not a huge deal, but I can see it getting annoying in the long run.


----------



## kanozas

Time to trim.  I hope I don't get scissor happy


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Britt said:


> It's really a journey. I don't see myself doing this nightly routine when I actually have a life. I feel restricted. My hair is about shoulder length straightened. For my twist outs to look fresh and done, I *must* redo it at night. There's no way around it. I have to 'prep' my hair to wear it out. It's an inconvenience.
> Ohhh so I got the bright idea to rollerset thinking it would stretch my hair some.... Negative. It took about 2 hours to dry under my Pibbs and I ended up looking like one of the Supremes . I ended up having to rewash my hair and do a twist out. I think the only way a rollerset would work for me is if my hair is trained and it's easier to roll and dry.
> 
> 
> 
> YESSSS! My hair looks bomb when it's done, but like you said, it's a lot of prep work. This wknd I fell asleep on my hair, and took a shower and got my edges/sides all wet, my hair looked like sh!t honestly. I *had* to put a hat on. It's a good thing I was going home so it was cool, but I don't like that. I need to be pulled together w/o worrying about 'ohhh i didn't do my hair last night'.
> 
> I've been natural for a little over a year, and during this time I've been devoted to my hair and revolve my schedule/life around it. For ex, if I have to go to the supermarket early Sat/Sun morning I'd leave my house in flat twists and a hat. I can't take the flat twists down until it's time for me to go somewhere. If I sleep on my twist out, my hair is mushed and ruined. I love the fluffiness and feel of my natural hair, but it's becoming a bit of a restriction. I saw it for sure this wknd when I spent the night out. @MilkChocolateOne do you wear your hair flat ironed? Blow dried? what's your routine? If you don't want to derail the thread please PM me, I have a few questions.  I don't want bone straight hair, I can see myself with fluffy/texturized looking type hair where I can be able to slick it down and rock a fluffy bun or big braid out if I needed to. This retwisting/bonnet at night and wearing twists/braids/all that while I run errands is an inconvenience.



I'll post here and pm because this post might help someone else. 

If I want to wear my hair out and down, I have to blow dry and flat iron my hair straight.  I usually curl it as I flat iron and I maintain the look by using large pin curls at night.  I take them down and finger style my hair in the morning.  Sometimes  pull it back loosely and wear my hair in a banana clip. 

If I am wearing a bun,  I can get away with blow drying only.

I wash, blow dry, and flat iron every 5 - 14 days.  My wash day depends on my schedule, the look and the feel of my hair.

I don't moisturize daily.  I apply jojoba oil or grapeseed oil to my ends maybe once or twice in between washes. if my edges start to revert, I apply castor oil, brush them down and apply a scarf.  

I take a break from heat in the summer and I wear individual braids or twists for 8 - 12 weeks. 

My hair type is 4a, fine strands, normal density.  Poohbear is my hair cousin/ hair twin.  

right now my hair is in between apl and bsl.  

In the past after trims I retain  4 inches a year.  

I have been maintaining my current length for about two years.  I had some really bad postpartum shedding.  So I have been aggressively trimming every 3 months or so to regain thickness.  

If retaining 6 inches a year is your goal this regimen might not work for you.

I have not experienced any significant loosening of my curl pattern.   I can still wear twist outs and braid outs.


----------



## Ajna

This is a bit of a rant. My BF is having issues with my braids, normally I am wash and go kind of lady and he loves to pull them and watch them bounce back. I have been in braids for about a week and I think he is in withdrawal. I can tell he is trying to say anything but he will touch a braid then pull his hand back like it bit him. Geez does anyone else have to sooth their man over hair???
Oh and the funny thing he he always says whatever you want to do with you hair is fine its yours yet there is always commentary. OY!!


----------



## ag00

I've been getting serious relaxer fever looking at prettywitty77 videos on youtube. She has almost hip length lush relaxed hair.


----------



## ag00

Ajna said:


> This is a bit of a rant. My BF is having issues with my braids, normally I am wash and go kind of lady and *he loves to pull them and watch them bounce back.*



What chu mean by this.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

I made it three weeks without washing my hair. YAY!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I just washed and am DC-ing now. My hair/scalp feel amazing!!!!!


----------



## Beany

I won a free hair milk from siamese twists!


----------



## HaveSomeWine

Anyone know what causes hair to have a rather sticky texture when wet?


----------



## KinksAndInk

Going back to wigs January 1st. For the whole month of December I'll be in two flat twists or buns. I'll probably wig it from January-May. But for now, my lazy butt needs to get up and wash my hair.


----------



## imaginary

I may just have to commit to flaxseed gel since I get a longer hold on my edges compared to the ecostyler. It's so funny because my hair loves being twisted by ecostyler but my edges are all meh, and it's the exact opposite with flaxseed gel and my hair vs my edges.


----------



## curlyTisME

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> I made it three weeks without washing my hair. YAY!



Me too, I stretched my blowout for almost a month! *pats self on back*


----------



## faithVA

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> Anyone know what causes hair to have a rather sticky texture when wet?


Just off hand it sounds like you either have build up and need to clarify or you need protein.

Any more details that can help?


----------



## HaveSomeWine

faithVA said:


> Just off hand it sounds like you either have build up and need to clarify or you need protein.
> 
> Any more details that can help?


I haven't washed in a long time (3 weeks) as I have been trying to stretch washes and I use silicones so that's probably it. It's just strange because even when I had dirty hair (natural) as a kid, it was never sticky when wet. When I say sticky, I mean like the texture of honey or glue. I typically wash with a sulfate shampoo.


----------



## irisak

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> Anyone know what causes hair to have a rather sticky texture when wet?


That sounds like moisture overload. My hair does this if I wait too long in between protein treatments.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

irisak said:


> That sounds like moisture overload. My hair does this if I wait too long in between protein treatments.


I also haven't had a protein treatment in probably a month and a half or two.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My hair/scalp feel so much better now that I've washed/DC-ed. My flat iron worked but it didn't get my hair as straight as I'd like but I think it was my technique. I suck and I'm on my period and I was tired when I flat ironed so I rushed. But luckily it's straight enough and long enough so I can style it in a way that looks halfway decent. And it's so cold that most people are wearing hats anyway. 

I cannot wait to get my hair braided next week so I can wear my hair down again. I also forgot how much maintenance straight hair requires. I've gotten used to getting braids and then leaving my hair alone for 2 months lol.


----------



## atlien11

Going natural has really tested my confidence level and patience! I had no idea I would spend this much time on my hair. I thought I could just spray it with water and go (Lol! umm..no). There are some days I want to give up but I am determined to make this work!

I bought some rollers this week to change it up. I used to have a fierce roller set when I was relaxed and want to experiment with how my natural hair will respond.


----------



## atlien11

Forgot to add: I let someone cut my hair into an actual shape for the first time since going natural. Even though I lost some length, I wish I had done this long ago! Major difference!


----------



## irisak

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> I also haven't had a protein treatment in probably a month and a half or two.


That sounds about right. My hair will continue to feel unclean even after clarifying until I give in and do the protein treatment. Do you have other sources of protein in your reggie?


----------



## julzinha

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> My hair/scalp feel so much better now that I've washed/DC-ed. My flat iron worked but it didn't get my hair as straight as I'd like but I think it was my technique. I suck and I'm on my period and I was tired when I flat ironed so I rushed. But luckily it's straight enough and long enough so I can style it in a way that looks halfway decent. And it's so cold that most people are wearing hats anyway.
> 
> I cannot wait to get my hair braided next week so I can wear my hair down again. I also forgot how much maintenance straight hair requires. I've gotten used to getting braids and then leaving my hair alone for 2 months lol.


I feel the same way, but for me I feel like I can't wear braids forever.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

julzinha said:


> I feel the same way, but for me I feel like I can't wear braids forever.


This is my current phase lol. Until about 2 years ago I loved my hair straight and never would've considered PS-ing. Then I did and fell in love lol. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## sgold04

atlien11 said:


> Forgot to add: I let someone cut my hair into an actual shape for the first time since going natural. Even though I lost some length, I wish I had done this long ago! Major difference!


I want to get my hair shaped, but I don't trust anyone to do it :/ my natural hair is easier to style now that it's long (I'm waist length stretched), I can throw it in 4 twists, unravel, and BAM! Natural luxuriousness  even my messy/lazy buns are cute. It gets better, I promise. The only aspect that takes more time is detangling since I have to be very gentle.

ETA: I'm 4a btw


----------



## Beany

I've had this dc in for 2 days. Home with a sick baby and I just can't be bothered to do my hair


----------



## faithVA

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> I haven't washed in a long time (3 weeks) as I have been trying to stretch washes and I use silicones so that's probably it. It's just strange because even when I had dirty hair (natural) as a kid, it was never sticky when wet. When I say sticky, I mean like the texture of honey or glue. I typically wash with a sulfate shampoo.


As a kid you may not have used as many silicones so you did t have the same issue. You may be able to just use the sulfate shampoo but you might need a clarifying shampoo. After you wash it again you will know. You may want to do a protein treatment but you may need to clarify before that as well.


----------



## Ajna

ag00 said:


> What chu mean by this.



My curls are springy coils so he plays with them, pulling it out then watching it spring back


----------



## faithVA

I've been struggling for years trying to make a puff with a section of pantyhose. This morning I tried a pant sock instead and that made a huge difference. It was no struggle at all. 

Lesson learned. Pantyhose are too wimpy to hold down all this hair.


----------



## locabouthair

I want to get two goddess braids but I don't think my hair is long enough so I may need 4 braids. Not sure if I should do it myself.


----------



## ag00

Ajna said:


> My curls are springy coils so he plays with them, pulling it out then watching it spring back



Lol. I thought you meant something else.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I've been struggling for years trying to make a puff with a section of pantyhose. This morning I tried a pant sock instead and that made a huge difference. It was no struggle at all.
> 
> Lesson learned. Pantyhose are too wimpy to hold down all this hair.



I found the same thing for ponytail holders. Trouser socks are perfect.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> I also haven't had a protein treatment in probably a month and a half or two.


I just washed my hair today and made sure to use a protein treatement. The stickiness went away.


----------



## Ajna

ag00 said:


> Lol. I thought you meant something else.



LOL I bet I know what you were thinking ROFL!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I found the same thing for ponytail holders. Trouser socks are perfect.


I will try to remember. I hope one day I have hair long enough for a ponytail


----------



## faithVA

Being under this dryer is making me sleepy.


----------



## irisak

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> I just washed my hair today and made sure to use a protein treatement. The stickiness went away.


----------



## DarkJoy

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Kinky textured naturals, is it normal for you to get 4 uses or less from an average sized product? I get 1-2 uses out of an average sized bottle of rinse out conditioner. And I've gotten about 4 uses out of this $25 Camille rose twist butter. .


I was just complaining about this in another thread and im only SL with high porosity and medium to low density. Cant imagine with high density hair. Lord...


----------



## toaster

I can't decide what to do for workout hair. I've been sleeping in two flat twists, but I'm thinking I may need to workout in a high bun secured with a lot of Bobby pins. And a wide headband to keep my roots flat while I sweat?

I take group fitness classes so there's a lot of jumping and lying flat on my back. Need my hair out of the way and secure.


----------



## toaster

DarkJoy said:


> I was just complaining about this in another thread and im only SL with high porosity and medium to low density. Cant imagine with high density hair. Lord...



This is exactly why I switched to Pantene and Trader Joe's for deep conditioners and rinse outs. I was literally washing my money down the drain using enough product to saturate my hair. Now I keep the pricy products as leave ins. If it's not in my hair for more than 2 days, it needs to cost less than $5.


----------



## DarkJoy

Britt said:


> My twist out looks cute today, but again, I know tonight it's retwisting and bonnet.  I love the look of my hair when I have a bomb twist out, it's just the maintenance that goes into it *daily* and feeling restricted.  I want more freedom and styling options.


That in between length just before sl is a nightmare. At that time I contemplated texlaxing and heat training too. A lot! Lol. Im SL now and its better.

Do you have a go to up do that looks good on you?

I have a life too (work a lot, single mom, socializing) and found a 3 minute tuck and roll is a lifesaver. I keep a few bobby pins and a decorative comb on me when I need to wrestle it into a roll. Sometimes I leave the bangs and/or crown loose.


----------



## atlien11

My SO is out of town for a few days which means i can walk around the house looking crazy


----------



## DarkJoy

toaster said:


> This is exactly why I switched to Pantene and Trader Joe's for deep conditioners and rinse outs. I was literally washing my money down the drain using enough product to saturate my hair. Now I keep the pricy products as leave ins. If it's not in my hair for more than 2 days, it needs to cost less than $5.


Yep. I just cowashed and did a 2 min rinse with V05. My hair loves it so I love it. PLUS my daughter has HL hair. I'd have to budget in way too much to keep her hair clean and styled. I will spend a little on protein DCs since my hair is so particular about protein and more on stylers but that's it . I get moisture DCs from the regular stores at regular prices.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Good Gawd, my new-growth drives me crazy when it grows in. It's like it's saying "Here I am, you will respect my authority!" There will be preparations for a relaxer in the very near future. Wash day will be even sooner.


----------



## CodeRed

whosthatcurl said:


> Good Gawd, my new-growth drives me crazy when it grows in. It's like it's saying "Here I am, you will respect my authority!" There will be preparations for a relaxer in the very near future. Wash day will be even sooner.



Yes ma'am... my 6-month stretch dreams are over. I'm going for 4 but my new growth is saying otherwise. It's not matted, tangled or unruly but I feel like it's getting an attitude (around my crown especially) now that it's a lot thicker and having shoulder length hair looking and acting crazy is not the business.


----------



## movingforward

Well I've been natural for about a week now.  And I remembered everything I hated about being natural.  So I'm going back to being a tex-laxer; while I PS in braids for another year. 

Part of me feels I should wait until I'm done with my year-long PSing; before texlaxing. 

But I know myself.  I will get tired of the braids and want to wear my hair out.


----------



## GettingKinky

@movingforward what do you hate about being natural?  
I'm transitioning from texlax to natural and I often wonder if I'm doing the right thing. I really liked my texlaxed hair but I hated the inconsistency of the results.


----------



## movingforward

My curl pattern is way too tight and the SSKs are a beast.

Texlaxing reduces the SSKs dramatically and loosen up my curls.  I may stop relaxing in a few years once my hair gets longer.


----------



## curlyTisME

Appointment this evening at 6:30, thank goodness! It's been a month since my last wash and condition.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Finally decided to stop being lazy and wash my hair. Now let's see how long I have this dc in  

I'm trying out the Mystic Divine nourishing masque. I liked the feel of it when I was applying it but let's see how my hair feels after I wash it out.


----------



## Philippians413

Crossing my fingers that the muru muru moisture milk from Amazon Tropical Rain Forest- or Amazon Forest- or Rain Forest- whatever the heck Pura Body is now (seriously, I can NEVER remember the new name) is just as good, if not better, than the old formula.


----------



## Philippians413

I just checked...apparently it's 'Amazon Rain.' I'm mad that none of the three combos I listed above was correct.


----------



## Anaisin

KinksAndInk said:


> Finally decided to stop being lazy and wash my hair. Now let's see how long I have this dc in
> 
> I'm trying out the Mystic Divine nourishing masque. I liked the feel of it when I was applying it but let's see how my hair feels after I wash it out.




I love the way that masque feels going on. It detangled so well and smooths. But when I rinsed it out my hair wasn't super soft or anything.


----------



## overtherainbow

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Kinky textured naturals, is it normal for you to get 4 uses or less from an average sized product? I get 1-2 uses out of an average sized bottle of rinse out conditioner. And I've gotten about 4 uses out of this $25 Camille rose twist butter. .



This is why I'm slowly giving up on commercial products.  I get 4 uses total, with the 4th use usually being a struggle.  I prefer natural oils and butters that come in bulk sizes and very cheap conditioners like Suave & Giovanni. (I get a huge pump bottle of giovanni @ TJMAXX for only $13.)


----------



## faithVA

I finally figured out how to upload pictures. Sheesh its only been 5 months.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> @Britt im glad you have a sense of humor about it. I promise it gets better. Whether you heat train or wait it out, just a few inches of length can change your styling options, especially when you're natural. That Supremes roller set will be hanging and swinging in no time.



Girl idk! I'm sooo getting annoyed and kinda tired of the shrunken twist outs. My concern is really pulling it together impromptu. I do need some more length. I miss being able to do a bun or pin my hair up and keep it moving. I'm gonna try to explore blow dried options.


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> Girl idk! I'm sooo getting annoyed and kinda tired of the shrunken twist outs. My concern is really pulling it together impromptu. I do need some more length. I miss being able to do a bun or pin my hair up and keep it moving. I'm gonna try to explore blow dried options.


Maybe get some braids or a weave for 2-3 months? Lots of styling options there and your hair can grow safely tucked away.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I want to get a sew in because I'm a lazy natural. But, the lady who did my hair a week ago charge 250 for a sew in and that doesn't even include the style. 

SMH..I guess I need to buy a wig and KIM.


----------



## Beany

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Kinky textured naturals, is it normal for you to get 4 uses or less from an average sized product? I get 1-2 uses out of an average sized bottle of rinse out conditioner. And I've gotten about 4 uses out of this $25 Camille rose twist butter. .




Look into buying bases. I got a gallon (128 oz ) of conditioner for $34. I use organic creations bases, but there are alot more if you google conditioner bases


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have never heard of a conditioner base.


----------



## julzinha

Beany said:


> Look into buying bases. I got a gallon (128 oz ) of conditioner for $34. I use organic creations bases, but there are alot more if you google conditioner bases


How do you like it as a DC? Do you add ingredients to the base?


----------



## CodeRed

whosthatcurl said:


> I have never heard of a conditioner base.



I literally gasped when I read this. Girl you been here for 3+ years and you've not seen a post on conditioner bases? How Sway, how


----------



## KinksAndInk

Anaisin said:


> I love the way that masque feels going on. It detangled so well and smooths. But when I rinsed it out my hair wasn't super soft or anything.


Yeah I wasn't too impressed. Happy it was only the trial packets that I paid 99¢ for. I wouldn't purchase a full size unless it was half off. The Aussie 3 minute miracle makes my hair feel better than this.


----------



## Beany

julzinha said:


> How do you like it as a DC? Do you add ingredients to the base?



I like it. I add honey and marshmallow powder (sometimes evoo)


----------



## Beany

I meant to set my hair on flexi rods last night, but I got caught up in the magic that was The Wiz.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

CodeRed said:


> I literally gasped when I read this. Girl you been here for 3+ years and you've not seen a post on conditioner bases? How Sway, how


I think I missed class that day


----------



## CurlyMommie

My hair was the longest it had ever been before I hacked off my scraggly ends. I need to get my act together.


----------



## kanozas

whosthatcurl said:


> I have never heard of a conditioner base.




They sell one at Sally's in the gallon size.  I can't remember the name but it's like those "one" type products for skin lotion or hair conditioner.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> Maybe get some braids or a weave for 2-3 months? Lots of styling options there and your hair can grow safely tucked away.


Thank you! I really would like to put in some of my weave hair, but it's the straight weave I want to rock but I run the risk of damaging my leave out. I'm very much tempted to put it in and maybe see if I can get away with flat ironing my leave out like once a week. In the meantime, I'm gonna try and blow dry my hair and try some Caruso rollers and see how that works. I do miss the length and fullness of longer hair. I miss my extensions plus relaxed texture weave lol.


----------



## Britt

DarkJoy said:


> That in between length just before sl is a nightmare. At that time I contemplated texlaxing and heat training too. A lot! Lol. Im SL now and its better.
> 
> Do you have a go to up do that looks good on you?
> 
> I have a life too (work a lot, single mom, socializing) and found a 3 minute tuck and roll is a lifesaver. I keep a few bobby pins and a decorative comb on me when I need to wrestle it into a roll. Sometimes I leave the bangs and/or crown loose.



No, I tried the pin and tuck couple of times and it doesn't look too good as yet. I think it's b/c the back of my hair isn't long enough so my 'tuck' at the back looks a little struggle and not full.


----------



## Lissa0821

I opened a new bottle of JBCO yesterday and realized the bottle I just used up was watered down.  The smoky smell was very strong with the new bottle, but the old bottle not so much.  I also noticed other changes in my hair and I think it was due to the watered version.  I will be ordering it from the same vendor on Amazon from now on.  The local BS will not get my money for this product again.


----------



## KinkyRN

Lissa0821 said:


> I opened a new bottle of JBCO yesterday and realized the bottle I just used up was watered down.  The smoky smell was very strong with the new bottle, but the old bottle not so much.  I also noticed other changes in my hair and I think it was due to the watered version.  I will be ordering it from the same vendor on Amazon from now on.  The local BS will not get my money for this product again.


What was the vendors name? What brand name is the better castor oil?


----------



## Lissa0821

KinkyRN said:


> What was the vendors name? What brand name is the better castor oil?


I think it is the Tropical Isles brand.  Both bottles but the one from the BS was different from the one ordered online.  In color and smell.  The vendor on Amazon was Ienjoybeauty, its $7.99 with free shipping, a little bit than the local BS but that is ok with me.


----------



## blackeyes31626

I hate when I order large sizes and they send me a bunch of small ones instead.  Aaugh!!!


----------



## Napp

My new flat iron and products gave me silky straight hair in one pass. I'm loving it. I can't wait to try it on my clients


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Napp If you don't mind answering, what flat iron and products did you get?


----------



## CodeRed

blackeyes31626 said:


> I hate when I order large sizes and they send me a bunch of small ones instead.  Aaugh!!!



Who did that? Did they tell you why they did it? From a business perspective that makes no sense on any front unless the customer agreed to a change in their order.


----------



## Napp

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Napp If you don't mind answering, what flat iron and products did you get?


I got a salon tech 450 with 3 silicone strips. It gives the hair more tension than a regular flat iron so only one pass is needed with no snagging.

As for the products, I used kms brand tame frizz lotion and oil. It is supposed to be humidity proof so I will see how it works out. I never hear anyone talking about these products but they are very good. I have their silksheen deep conditioner and it's divine.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Napp Thanks for responding. Straightening my hair is a chore but I'm always on the lookout for products though  I will put these on my wish list.


----------



## ckisland

Thanks to reading "The Power of Habit", I've finally figured out why I've been struggling with my hair this year.

During my first 6 years of being natural, I washed my hair almost daily, and was a pj. In the past year, I've stretched out my wash days and lowered my product usage dramatically from before. This has made doing my hair boring, and most days I've felt not done because of my hair. Turning to heat gave my brain the "reward" it had gotten used to of some style change in my hair. 

Before, the habit was doing my hair regularly, and being rewarded with good smelling, more defined and styled hair. 
The habit is still there, but I keep getting frustrated because I messed the system all up 

I wish I had realized this before I turned to heat YET AGAIN .  Now, I have heat damage AGAIN because I couldn't figure out how to scratch this itch my brain had. 

Sigh.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

After washing my hair for the first time in over three weeks, I'm finally able to feel my scalp. What a shocking difference now that all of that shed hair is out!


----------



## vevster

I'm moving away from Shea Moisture. I found in my stash the SECOND product with cones in it. No bueno.


----------



## blackeyes31626

CodeRed said:


> Who did that? Did they tell you why they did it? From a business perspective that makes no sense on any front unless the customer agreed to a change in their order.


Coco curls and no they did not.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Since my hair is starting to revert from getting it pressed last week, I decided to wear my hair in a semi fro. Tell me why all my coworkers were fascinated by my hair. One coworker kept asking how do i make it stand like that. I was thinking to myself " really?" SMH

pic of how it looked


----------



## faithVA

KidneyBean86 said:


> Since my hair is starting to revert from getting it pressed last week, I decided to wear my hair in a semi fro. Tell me why all my coworkers were fascinated by my hair. One coworker kept asking how do i make it stand like that. I was thinking to myself " really?" SMH
> 
> pic of how it looked



Our hair is fascinating. There are just so many variations. I'm natural and I'm still amazed at our hair. IRL I know a lot of naturals and no two heads of hair are the same or even close.


----------



## sgold04

toaster said:


> I can't decide what to do for workout hair. I've been sleeping in two flat twists, but I'm thinking I may need to workout in a high bun secured with a lot of Bobby pins. And a wide headband to keep my roots flat while I sweat?
> 
> I take group fitness classes so there's a lot of jumping and lying flat on my back. Need my hair out of the way and secure.


Spin pins are the truth! Just one does the work of about 6 bobby pins. And j have really thick hair, at most, I've used 2 to secure my buns


----------



## divachyk

My crown is my problem area and it annoys me. I should detangle this area first while I have energy and motivation. I dread dealing with that section so I always save it until the end and by the time I reach the end, I'm tired and just mentally drained. I will detangle this area first next time....it's a must.


----------



## KidneyBean86

So, I just washed my hair today after getting it straightened and I think I have some heat damage. The back of my hair usually curls but today it just looks limp and frizzy. I'm not super upset but lesson learned. No one cares for your hair the way you do.


----------



## toaster

KidneyBean86 said:


> So, I just washed my hair today after getting it straightened and I think I have some heat damage. The back of my hair usually curls but today it just looks limp and frizzy. I'm not super upset but lesson learned. No one cares for your hair the way you do.



I would do a light/medium protein treatment the next time you wash your hair. Sometimes hair takes a while to rebound after washing. It may not be heat damage!


----------



## KidneyBean86

toaster said:


> I would do a light/medium protein treatment the next time you wash your hair. Sometimes hair takes a while to rebound after washing. It may not be heat damage!



Thank you so much for this advice! I feel a little better about it now.What protein treatment do you suggest?


----------



## toaster

KidneyBean86 said:


> Thank you so much for this advice! I feel a little better about it now.What protein treatment do you suggest?



No problem! I use the JASON Biotin conditioner as my protein treatment monthly. It has silicones, so if you're avoiding those maybe try Aubrey Organics GPB? I haven't been in the hair forum in a while so I'm not super familiar with all the treatments available.

Both of the ones I suggested can be found at Whole Foods.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I have been washing my hair every 2 weeks instead if weekly. I feel the need to do ir when I use heat which was a month ago tomorrow.  I hope this doesn't make me lazy


----------



## Sosa

Ok. I am tired of buns. Wanna start wearing my mbl  natural hair out without flat ironing it. But I don't know how to style it nor what products to use :'-(


----------



## overtherainbow

vevster said:


> I'm moving away from Shea Moisture. I found in my stash the SECOND product with cones in it. No bueno.


They use cones now?  What products?  How lame!


----------



## vevster

overtherainbow said:


> They use cones now?  What products?  How lame!


The jbco deep condish and the plantain deep condish.


----------



## overtherainbow

vevster said:


> The jbco deep condish and the plantain deep condish.


What a shame.  I love the jbco DC too.  Too bad they're ruining their products by cheapening the ingredients and slowly raising prices.


----------



## vevster

overtherainbow said:


> What a shame.  I love the jbco DC too.  Too bad they're ruining their products by cheapening the ingredients and slowly raising prices.


I'm thinking to just support those small companies that sell on etsy....


----------



## CodeRed

vevster said:


> The jbco deep condish and the plantain deep condish.



Wow I didn't know that. I don't care about silicones [now] but one of the reasons I started using them in the first place was because I knew I could co-wash them out effectively since the lack of silicone... I wonder when they started this? I had some just a few months ago that I bought this year and I don't believe they had silicone in them... They lied about some other ingredients they supposedly had in them though


----------



## ClassyJSP

I'm coming down with something (I hope its not the flu again) but my nose is running, my ears hurt and my throat hurt. I'm glad I'm PS'in my hair right now so I don't really have to worry about it because I seriously doubt I'll be doing much to it right now. Plus I'm supposed to meet up with my counselor to get back into school. .. now's not the time to be getting sick.


----------



## meka72

I've had a lot of shedding and a some breakage. So I got a little reckless. I used Aphogee 2 step every 2 weeks over the last 6/7 weeks. Surprisingly, the shedding has decreased substantially but I still have breakage, which I think is related to how I handle my hair.


----------



## imaginary

I think these are the first set of braids that I haven't wanted to take out right away. Just came back from a mini weekend vacay and they were so easy and cute. I can definitely see me doing these back to back to give my hair a break for a few months.


----------



## AgeinATL

vevster said:


> I'm moving away from Shea Moisture. I found in my stash the SECOND product with cones in it. No bueno.



Shea Moisture has been pulling some shady crap lately. I read that the JBCO line doesn't even have JBCO, they removed the Purification Mask and tried to say that the new one is the same...it ain't, AND now they sneaking cones in products without telling anyone? Ok, Shea Moisture, ok. I have only two products from their entire line and those can (and probably will) be replaced.


----------



## divachyk

The longer I stretch, the easier it becomes to detangle my new growth and the harder it becomes to detangle my relaxed hair.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I just gave myself a very relaxing scalp massage to de-stress from studying for finals. Now I have to decide if I'm going to wash my hair tonight or tomorrow morning. Probably tomorrow since I think I'm going to start roller setting my hair to stretch that way I don't have to sleep in rollers.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Dang,  I know I'm getting lazy with my hair if my man asked if I'm doing my hair today. But I plan on straightening my hair when my new flat iron get here and it should be here this week. It's been two weeks since I washed my hair today. I will be trying it out on my mannequin hair first


----------



## Lilmama1011

It's something about the face I don't like


----------



## shasha8685

So I'm thinking  about getting a weave soon....like this week soon. What is some good hair that I can get at the BSS?


----------



## vevster

AgeinATL said:


> Shea Moisture has been pulling some shady crap lately. I read that the JBCO line doesn't even have JBCO, they removed the Purification Mask and tried to say that the new one is the same...it ain't, AND now they sneaking cones in products without telling anyone? Ok, Shea Moisture, ok. I have only two products from their entire line and those can (and probably will) be replaced.





I've decided not to try anything new from them.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Lilmama1011 said:


> Dang,  I know I'm getting lazy with my hair if my man asked if I'm doing my hair today. But I plan on straightening my hair when my new flat iron get here and it should be here this week. It's been two weeks since I washed my hair today. I will be trying it out on my mannequin hair first



@Lilmama1011 what kind of flat iron did you end up getting?

I know you where looking for 100% ceramic.


----------



## mz.rae

Looking at pictures of my hair from 2009-2011 made me think about and miss all the hair forums and websites that were around back then. It was so fun, everything is so different now! =/


----------



## Napp

My hair is still bone straight. Let's see how it holds up against tomorrow's workout


----------



## Anaisin

Used Bel nouvo deep quench Moisture Butter on my skin and hair tonight. These butters smell good


----------



## CodeRed

OMG there are too many deep conditioners for me to buy.


----------



## Anaisin

I just realized Shea Moisture had all their products moved out of the "multicultural/ethnic" hair section lol


----------



## Dayjoy

Anaisin said:


> I just realized Shea Moisture had all their products moved out of the "multicultural/ethnic" hair section lol


What???  Hmph.


----------



## Caramel74

KidneyBean86 said:


> So, I just washed my hair today after getting it straightened and I think I have some heat damage. The back of my hair usually curls but today it just looks limp and frizzy. I'm not super upset but lesson learned. No one cares for your hair the way you do.



Maybe you could try an oil rinse followed by a conditioner wash and just stay away from heat for two weeks and hopefully the curls will come back and the damage is not permanent. My hair acts a little different after a dominican blowout but with a little love and care it returns to normal. I hope your damage isn't permanent because you just cut it.


----------



## Caramel74

Sosa said:


> Ok. I am tired of buns. Wanna start wearing my mbl  natural hair out without flat ironing it. But I don't know how to style it nor what products to use :'-(



That's how I feel. You know what looks really pretty on MBL curly hair? You conditioner wash it, put in your leave in and oil, then let it curl/shrink/dry about 80%, then do a tension blowdry. It looks really pretty the curls are loose and not frizzy. I use Infusium leave in and argan oil and depending on how dry my hair is, I'll wet it and apply EVOO and bun it for a half hour before I conditioner wash. It comes out really nice.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I just realized 2 things:
1. my hair hates that Jane Carter leave in spray
2. the greenhouse effect is not for me


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I guess when I get that huge influx of cash, that I'll be stockpiling my hair products/paying my rent for a few months  so I don't have to buy anything for a while. Too bad most of the sales will be gone *sad face*


----------



## ckisland

I tried 2 new products today: HE Totally Twisted condish and GF Curl Stretch Loosening Pudding (warning: the pudding has mineral oil and petroleum in it).

I wanted products that weren't drying and smelled good, and I'm pleasantly surprised . I rinsed all of the condish out, applied the pudding as a leave-in/styled, and my hair is still really soft!! 
Next time I use these, I'll leave some of the TT in under the pudding.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Last night before bed I gave myself a quick overdue trim. Then I had a dream that I did a length Check and my hair was between tailbone length and classic length!

Then, still in the dream, I decided to check again remembering I need to tuck my chin... and I was really bsl. 

Then I decide to check again and realized my ends were broken and damaged and my hair needed to be cut to neck length. 

I wonder why I had this dream especially since I just trimmed.


----------



## Britt

I ordered a blow dryer with a comb. The Conair one. I look forward to seeing how that works when I wash this weekend. Last weekend I washed and used my Solia blow dryer, which I like... but it's a bit cumbersome to maneuver with the paddle brush to me. A comb attachment on my blow dryer is easier, takes me back to the days pre LHCF when I used to do my hair in high school.

On a lighter note, so far I'm digging the semi straight/texturized type looking hair this week. Low maintenance for me.


----------



## Lilmama1011

MileHighDiva said:


> @Lilmama1011 what kind of flat iron did you end up getting?
> 
> I know you where looking for 100% ceramic.




I ended up getting the eva with floral design.  It is 100% ceramic


----------



## Rocky91

This is random, but I hate seeing young black girls play in non-black or biracial girls long hair. It's like they have this look of envy in their eyes. i work at a high school and I see it all the time. Yea I know, it could be just innocent and maybe i'm thinking too hard, but it makes me sad. they even will say sometimes, "i wish i had hair like yours."


----------



## ClassyJSP

still sick. Yesterday after work I was able to oil my scalp and spray the length of my braids with my leave in mix and but my braids back in a bun.


----------



## ag00

Don't ever use a plastic bag as a replacement for a headwrap after straightening your hair. It will revert. Smh.


----------



## Anaisin

Lol this made me think of the mock elections in high school. People nominating the mixed girls with long wavyish hair. None of them ever did their hair, people were just putting their name in it because it was long. One girl's hair always smelled like wet dog because she was an athlete and had her sport as a class/elective. The other ones hair was so frizzy and damaged. Then my best friend who has butt length hair but she was confused why people were saying her when she wore ponytails everyday and hated washing her hair.

In the end, my other friend with a short relaxed cut won though. Her hair was fresh every week, new style and everything. 



Rocky91 said:


> This is random, but I hate seeing young black girls play in non-black or biracial girls long hair. It's like they have this look of envy in their eyes. i work at a high school and I see it all the time. Yea I know, it could be just innocent and maybe i'm thinking too hard, but it makes me sad. they even will say sometimes, "i wish i had hair like yours."




The obsession with mixed people was creepy and uncomfortable. I recall complimenting a mixed girl's hair one day saying it looked cute. Instead of a simple thank you she said " oh you don't want my hair, it's not all that, I can't do this and that with it, blah blah" basically it was a lightweight brag disguised as "I don't like my hair" all while she was swinging & flipping it in my face. Like ma'am, I don't want your hair, I wasn't complimenting or drooling over your hair texture, I simply said it looked nice and put together that day. Because of the obsession other black girls had with her hair, she assumed all wanted hair like hers. I was always silent in hair, race and skin tone conversations, they were so embarrassing.


----------



## Anaisin

Tempted to call my loux and tell them I want to buy all the sweet potato moisture butters that they have in stock. This stuff is bomb and smells so good.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I just washed my hair and used CON sunflower & coconut detangling conditioning shampoo and one side of my hair feels soft and moisturized like it normally does after washing while the other side feels kinda stiff and yucky. So now I'm deep conditioning for the next few hours to try to fix whatever happened.


----------



## Anaisin

As soon as I go to order that moisture butter again it's out of stock. I don't want the red velvet scent, I want sweet potato one *sobs uncontrollably*

I could get it from the official site but it takes too long. I hate life


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Anaisin Oh damn, they're already OOS? That sweet potato is giving my hair life!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Somehow I magically went from 50+ flexirods to 14 yet nobody in my house touched them. Who the hell took them then? Guess my hair ate them 8 months ago and I just never realized it. This is why I stay going off on people in this house. Stop touching my stuff


----------



## Nightingale

I think my hair is *super* low porosity because it will not absorb anything without heat. Absolutely nothing. I finally mastered the wash and go, but kept having to wash it after only a couple days because it flaked. My leave ins would not absorb and reacted badly to every gel I tried. At this point, I'm putting a squeeze of conditioner in my water bottle and spraying my hair with that.


----------



## CodeRed

KinksAndInk said:


> Somehow I magically went from 50+ flexirods to 14 yet nobody in my house touched them. Who the hell took them then? Guess my hair ate them 8 months ago and I just never realized it. This is why I stay going off on people in this house. Stop touching my stuff


----------



## sexypebbly

Love opening my boxes of new hair products. Feel like a kid again. And speaking of New products, I must get this sweet potatoe pie butter. Everyone who uses it makes it sound so delicious and amazing


----------



## julzinha

KinksAndInk said:


> Somehow I magically went from 50+ flexirods to 14 yet nobody in my house touched them. Who the hell took them then? Guess my hair ate them 8 months ago and I just never realized it. This is why I stay going off on people in this house. Stop touching my stuff


I understand your anger. I hate when people touch my products and hair stuff. I started hiding products across my house because of it. Bottles of JBCO and CON Argan Oil that I only know exist


----------



## KinksAndInk

julzinha said:


> I understand your anger. I hate when people touch my products and hair stuff. I started hiding products across my house because of it. Bottles of JBCO and CON Argan Oil that I only know exist



I know it's my little sister I'm got to disassemble her bed and put it in my storage locker. My hair won't be on fleek you won't get any sleep


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I don't know what it is with some hair braiders and trimming the sides of the braid!!!! I told this woman twice to stop and she did not, insisting it was necessary for the braids to "look nice." I told her I had an incident where another braider trimmed my braids (they were cornrows, these are small singles) and she said 'don't worry' that she wasn't trimming my real hair. She knew how long my hair was, I just don't get it! I swear if she's cut even a little bit of my real hair, I will be livid and I won't be going back to that salon or if I do, I will ask for a different braider. Especially considering how much I paid.

Sidenote: I really wish this incident with my previous braider hadn't happened. I didn't even have anything to do with it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

So many hair thoughts tonight. 

Was looking at old pics with my mom and asked her what she used to do to my hair when I was younger. My hair was waist length until I started trying to do it myself. She said she washed it once a month and greased my scalp with whatever grease was in the house once a week and left it alone as much as possible. I'm tempted to try that method again. Wash once a month and leave it alone. I don't do grease so I'll probably use apricot or jojoba oil.


----------



## CodeRed

I think I'm going to hold off on buying all the essential oils I have in my ebay cart for a while. I already have a few that I've had for around 6 months so I should really use those up anyway. They've been working great. For these "growth aids" I really need to test one thing out at a time. A friend wanted to know if Mane n' Tail really grows your hair and since I like it a lot, I think I'm going to get a 32 oz bottle of the conditioner, use it until it's gone and see if it really does grow hair faster. I think I'll get some safflower oil as my carrier oil next too... I just need to stay out of TJ Maxx and I'll be good. I'm throwing away my Ulta coupons because I sincerely do not need anything out of that store


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

Rocky91 said:


> This is random, but I hate seeing young black girls play in non-black or biracial girls long hair. It's like they have this look of envy in their eyes. i work at a high school and I see it all the time. Yea I know, it could be just innocent and maybe i'm thinking too hard, but it makes me sad. they even will say sometimes, "i wish i had hair like yours."


I know what you mean. I saw it too when I was at High School. The Glint in the eye. (I like to think I was immune because I had locs for a good chunk of high school but when you're young you're all working through some stuff)


----------



## curlyTisME

Hair is growing, feels pretty healthy.

I think I may be suffering from a iron deficiency. I had one when I was pregnant with Tink.


----------



## Lilmama1011

ag00 said:


> Don't ever use a plastic bag as a replacement for a headwrap after straightening your hair. It will revert. Smh.


Uh duh.......lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

Anaisin said:


> As soon as I go to order that moisture butter again it's out of stock. I don't want the red velvet scent, I want sweet potato one *sobs uncontrollably*
> 
> I could get it from the official site but it takes too long. I hate life


Who makes it?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Lilmama1011 Bel Nouvo makes the butter. It's really nice.


----------



## KinkyRN

I ordered the entire line off ebay. It shipped fast and I had no problems.  No holiday discount but it got to me fast.


flyygirlll2 said:


> @Lilmama1011 Bel Nouvo makes the butter. It's really nice.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Man.... Burlington pissing me off. I ordered that flat iron on black Friday before the sun came up. I go checking the mailbox and going to the office like a crack head. I haven't washed my hair in like almost 3 weeks because I was waiting to use it.  I'm going to just wash my hair and deep condition and probably bun since I'm trying to get into this gym thing


----------



## Lilmama1011

Anyone use the miss Jessie's super slip sudsy shampoo? Review please. I swear I was leaving shampoos alone because con argan oil shampoo is my favorite but some girl told me about it 2 days ago and now I'm thinking about purchasing it.  But will be pissed it's 11 dollars and doesn't work and my con argan oil shampoo is like only 6.


----------



## Anaisin

Lilmama1011 said:


> Anyone use the miss Jessie's super slip sudsy shampoo? Review please. I swear I was leaving shampoos alone because con argan oil shampoo is my favorite but some girl told me about it 2 days ago and now I'm thinking about purchasing it.  But will be pissed it's 11 dollars and doesn't work and my con argan oil shampoo is like only 6.




I loved this shampoo when I tried it a couple years ago. Never bought it again because I don't really care for all the suds but it cleans and helps detangle.


----------



## Dayjoy

Lilmama1011 said:


> Anyone use the miss Jessie's super slip sudsy shampoo? Review please. I swear I was leaving shampoos alone because con argan oil shampoo is my favorite but some girl told me about it 2 days ago and now I'm thinking about purchasing it.  But will be pissed it's 11 dollars and doesn't work and my con argan oil shampoo is like only 6.


I've had a bottle. It was nice.  Way too expensive for what it was.  I'd use it again if I got it for free but I don't think I'll ever purchase it again.


----------



## Cattypus1

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> Anyone know what causes hair to have a rather sticky texture when wet?


I read that moisture overload will cause hair to feel "gummy". Don't know about sticky, may be the same thing.


----------



## DarkJoy

vevster said:


> The jbco deep condish and the plantain deep condish.


i knew this mess was coming when they took that white man's money
Smh
Which reminds me.  I gotta stock up on the coconut hibiscus shampoo before they ruin that too


----------



## beingofserenity

I have 4b hair.  It gets extremely knotty.  Extremeely knotty.  I have finally come to the realization that I need to keep my hair stretched.  I big chopped for maybe the fourth time over the summer and i was washing frequently and using gel and conditioner to have that perfect wash and go, and the result of that were knots, tangles, ssks.  My ends sucked.  They still kind of suck. But now I know I just need to keep it stretched.  I was thinking that I was going to do so by African threading, but I may just end up being a blow dried natural.  

Clay washed my hair.  Couldn't even make it to two weeks before washing.  Result, rough, knotty hair.  In my frustration, I grabbed an old behind bottle of Isoplus 24/7 leave in conditioner, and if that thang did not work like a charm to help me comb/detangle my hair and blow dry!  Whoo! I sprayed my hair, soaked it with the conditioner and then combed it out, then used the blow dryer starting at the ends ala the Reneice technique.  Got it nicer than I've ever been able to get it.  No more rough, tangled ends.  And if I can figure this bad boy out, I won't feel the need to relax.  

I am over any hair drying naturally technique, it has been keeping me bald.


----------



## SmilingElephant

It's blowing my mind that my hair actually stretches past my waist line right now. It's not by too much, but it makes me excited!  I'm almost at my goal!


----------



## DarkJoy

I keep seeing young 20somethings in the most god awful, plastic, wl super shiny Barbie wigs. I mean its so obvious. Do they not have eyes?! Ask your mama for some hair money, your daddy, uncle rayray even! Better yet, just wear your own hair. Its gotta look better than that mess. Every time I see it I get secondhand embarrassed. Smh


----------



## sweetpea7

Lost a softball size amount of shed hair. It was a lot. Every time I ran my finger through I would get 6-10 strands. 

I think I need to increase my b12 intake now since I'm like 98% vegetarian now. I just started early nivember


----------



## mz.rae

Have been reminded of why I don't put any type of oil on my scalp. My scalp has been itching like crazy these past of couple of days!!! I can't wait to wash my hair!!


----------



## overtherainbow

sweetpea7 said:


> Lost a softball size amount of shed hair. It was a lot. Every time I ran my finger through I would get 6-10 strands.
> 
> I think I need to increase my b12 intake now since I'm like 98% vegetarian now. I just started early nivember



I've been a vegetarian for about 8 years now.  I definitely had to transition with b12 chewable vitamins (my body absorbs chewable better than pills) for the first couple of years. It definitely gave me a piece of mind, but I never experienced shedding from my diet.


----------



## Dayjoy

DarkJoy said:


> I keep seeing young 20somethings in the most god awful, plastic, wl super shiny Barbie wigs. I mean its so obvious. Do they not have eyes?! Ask your mama for some hair money, your daddy, uncle rayray even! Better yet, just wear your own hair. Its gotta look better than that mess. Every time I see it I get secondhand embarrassed. Smh


At least you're talking about young girls.  I just saw an at least 30something mother at a jr. high basketball game last night wearing the worst, orange (blond), shiny, ridiculous lace front with four micro clamps holding the hair back from her face.  I think I stared.


----------



## overtherainbow

I adore my lila rose flexi clips! Got a couple on black friday.  I ordered an xl and a l but they sent me two xl for the same price   this is a happy accident because a large wouldn't have fit my loose natural hair.
Now I just have to get better at my updos.  They currently uhh...leave a lot to be desired.  Especially on really old twists.


----------



## GGsKin

overtherainbow said:


> I adore my lila rose flexi clips! Got a couple on black friday.  I ordered an xl and a l but they sent me two xl for the same price   this is a happy accident because a large wouldn't have fit my loose natural hair.
> Now I just have to get better at my updos.  They currently uhh...leave a lot to be desired.  Especially on really old twists.



That is really pretty.


----------



## overtherainbow

AbsyBlvd said:


> That is really pretty.


Thanks! They usually go for $20 a piece but select styles were 50% on BF.  Wanted to order more but the site did not specify which size is best for natural hair that wasn't loc'd.


----------



## curlyTisME

Thinking of starting a vitamin, don't know what kind though?


----------



## ClassyJSP

I'm trying to keep these braids in until at least Christmas but they're starting to look frizzy I probably won't get jumbo braids again maybe some smaller ones next time.


----------



## CodeRed

curlyTisME said:


> Thinking of starting a vitamin, don't know what kind though?



I'd start with prenatals and see how it goes from there. I try not to do single, specific vitamins unless they aren't included in some type of multi vitamin or recommended by a doctor...I believe that the prenatal vitamins, among other things, help keep my skin, hair, nails and everything else healthy.


----------



## SmilingElephant

overtherainbow said:


> I adore my lila rose flexi clips! Got a couple on black friday.  I ordered an xl and a l but they sent me two xl for the same price   this is a happy accident because a large wouldn't have fit my loose natural hair.
> Now I just have to get better at my updos.  They currently uhh...leave a lot to be desired.  Especially on really old twists.




I LOVE Flexi clips! And yes...Larges are actually "Smalls" when it comes to natural hair. I have 2 larges and I need XL and up to be able to put my hair back.  Unless i slick is back straight out of the shower lol!


----------



## bajandoc86

ERMAGAHD....about this DC from Reniece.  

Lemme go email her about invoicing me for 2 more...or 3. I have the sudden urge to hoard


----------



## flyygirlll2

@bajandoc86 I wish Reniece had that DC available for others to order. I want to experience that good DC too


----------



## CodeRed

bajandoc86 said:


> ERMAGAHD



I'm glad you typed this. Me and a whole bunch of other people I know say this and I was wondering how it would look written out


----------



## WYSIWYG

bajandoc86 said:


> ERMAGAHD....about this DC from Reniece.
> 
> Lemme go email her about invoicing me for 2 more...or 3. I have the sudden urge to hoard



Wait a minute! The rest of us have to wait until the Rapture for the next open appointment AND there's some super secret magical DC we can't buy?! 

Why are you taunting me like this?!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I am trying so hard to resist the urge to wash my hair. I really want to wear a wash and go all winter but then again I want to see how my hair responds to washing with shampoo every 4 to 6 weeks and water rinses once a week while doing no/low manipulation styles. Regimen tweaking is so hard sometimes.


----------



## KinkyRN

Why do I have to like Design Essentials products and why do they cost so much??


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really want to color my hair again but I kinda don't see the point. I plan on protective styling until May 1st so it's not like the color will be on full display. 

Also thinking about going back to wigging it. Truly miss the ease of wigs. I may get myself a new one for Christmas. Or try to make one with this hair I have. I'd really love a sew in but that would require coloring my hair back black since my weave is black. But I don't want black hair again...well not right now anyways. 

Still trying to resist washing tonight


----------



## vevster

mz.rae said:


> Have been reminded of why I don't put any type of oil on my scalp. My scalp has been itching like crazy these past of couple of days!!! I can't wait to wash my hair!!


If I oil my scalp I get pimples...


----------



## LovelyRo

The dermatologist said that I'm not bald but, I'm suffering from chemical and mechanical damage in my crown. He said that I can still relax but it has to be a mild relaxer... However, I don't want to risk perpetual damage.


----------



## Nightingale

Hubby:  "Are you juicing your hair?" 
Me: "What?"
Hubby: "you know, soul glo."
Me: "Uh no. My hair is dry."
Hubby: *touches it hesitantly* "Its so shiny and ...springy." *continues petting*
Me:


----------



## ag00

Today I said F it and decided to re-blow and straighten after the plastic bag fiasco on tuesday. I couldn't stand it looking a mess like it was. So I shampooed with dish soap, deep conditioned and detangled with mane n' tail. And I just finished blow drying my hair and I have no damage. No flyaways, no thinning, no breakage, no split ends. I was always told to wait at least a week or two before I could apply heat to my hair again. I'm beginning to think maybe our hair can take much more heat than previously thought. Of course, I have to wait until reversion day to come back and confirm this.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lmao at "juicing" When I was younger it was a euphemism for something entirely different.





Nightingale said:


> Hubby:  "Are you juicing your hair?"
> Me: "What?"
> Hubby: "you know, soul glo."
> Me: "Uh no. My hair is dry."
> Hubby: *touches it hesitantly* "Its so shiny and ...springy." *continues petting*
> Me:


----------



## MileHighDiva

ag00 said:


> Today I said F it and decided to re-blow and straighten after the plastic bag fiasco on tuesday. I couldn't stand it looking a mess like it was. So I *shampooed* *with* *dish* *soap*, deep conditioned and detangled with mane n' tail. And I just finished blow drying my hair and I have no damage. No flyaways, no thinning, no breakage, no split ends. I was always told to wait at least a week or two before I could apply heat to my hair again. I'm beginning to think maybe our hair can take much more heat than previously thought. Of course, I have to wait until reversion day to come back and confirm this.



Is this a typo?


----------



## CodeRed

MileHighDiva said:


> Is this a typo?


----------



## ag00

MileHighDiva said:


> Is this a typo?



Lol no. I've discovered Gain dish soap is a really good non-drying clarifier.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I lost so much hair...


----------



## Caramel74

I just flatironed my hair, then tried to flip the front and the curl the ends underneath. It didn't come out the way I wanted it to.  I have to have pictures taken with my boyfriend and it's on a Sunday and the Dominican salon is closed. I know if I go have my hair flatironed at Mastercuts their going to want to trim the ends to be even and I might fall for it as of now because I don't like the way my hair came out. So I put it back in a ponytail and keep twirling the ends hoping when I take the ponytail down it'll fall right. The ends feel good and it doesn't feel dry. I don't know if it's because it's all one length or what. This is a trial run for picture day and also my hair has been back in a bun for like two weeks straight and I need to let it out.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm torn between cowashing daily and washing with shampoo once a month while doing water rinses weekly. I think I'm going to try daily cowashes until the end of January to see how my hair responds.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My new-growth is feeling kind of thick. I can barely get my hands through my scalp. I just relaxed my hair before my birthday in October. I have been snacking on these dried cranberries and raw almonds though. I am curious to see what my hair looks like once I relax it, since it did sustain a bit of damage.


----------



## shasha8685

Loving Freetress Heaven! This wig really looks like my hair when it is straightened! No weird shine or weird texture. I see why so many people  love it....


----------



## Honey Bee

Why do I always try to finish my crochet braids all in one day? 

^^^ I'm using Freetress hair too.


----------



## kanozas

Think I'll get some Freetress.  Been wanting to do crochets but I have wiggy-looking bulk hair.  


Anyhoo, anybody try the "new" Silk Elements Moisturizing Conditioner?  I swear this stuff has changed from that very mineral-oily type product when they first came out.  I have bought them in the past but the conditioner was , meh.  This time around, man, I dunno what they did but it's not greasy and my hair drank it in like water.  Second day, warm water rinse in the shower and the conditioning is still there!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I got it!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Why can't I upload pics now


----------



## Caramel74

I think I figured out a solution! When I go to Mastercuts on Sunday to have my hair straightened (flatironed) and they ask me the never fail question: "Do you want me to even up your hair (cut it). I'm going to say " Can you just curl the ends under, because I'm trying to grow it long and I'm even in a length challenge." Because I really don't want to go from APL back to SL. And I just redid my hair and watched my tutorial on how to flip the front and it looks good. You have to conceal the uneveness. But it will _always_ be uneven because the nape and crown grow differently than the rest. So why lose all that length? I'd like to say thank you to LHCF because without you all I'd probably be the victim of the haircutting vicious cycle insanity, lol.


----------



## AgeinATL

shasha8685 said:


> Loving Freetress Heaven! This wig really looks like my hair when it is straightened! No weird shine or weird texture. I see why so many people  love it....



I looked it up on YouTube and it IS nice! Once I master this wig situation (getting my hair underneath and laying FLAT), I want it!


----------



## SmilingElephant

whosthatcurl said:


> My new-growth is feeling kind of thick. I can barely get my hands through my scalp. I just relaxed my hair before my birthday in October. I have been snacking on these dried cranberries and raw almonds though. I am curious to see what my hair looks like once I relax it, since it did sustain a bit of damage.



This made me hungry! That's my type of snack!  Especially almonds! I'm addicted to them!


----------



## shasha8685

AgeinATL said:


> I looked it up on YouTube and it IS nice! Once I master this wig situation (getting my hair underneath and laying FLAT), I want it!



You definitely should get it as soon as you can! It can be difficult to find online ( I eventually found mine on Amazon)......


----------



## SmilingElephant

Caramel74 said:


> I think I figured out a solution! When I go to Mastercuts on Sunday to have my hair straightened (flatironed) and they ask me the never fail question: "Do you want me to even up your hair (cut it). I'm going to say " Can you just curl the ends under, because I'm trying to grow it long and I'm even in a length challenge." Because I really don't want to go from APL back to SL. And I just redid my hair and watched my tutorial on how to flip the front and it looks good. You have to conceal the uneveness. But it will _always_ be uneven because the nape and crown grow differently than the rest. So why lose all that length? I'd like to say thank you to LHCF because without you all I'd probably be the victim of haircutting vicious cycle insanity, lol.



Why not just tell them what you want as soon as you show up? "I would like my hair flat ironed, do not trim my ends because I do that myself "


----------



## Caramel74

SmilingElephant said:


> Why not just tell them what you want as soon as you show up? "I would like my hair flat ironed, do not trim my ends because I do that myself "


That sounds good, I will thank you!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Caramel74 said:


> That sounds good, I will thank you!



No problem! I spent a very large amount of my life being afraid to speak up and being super shy...I'm still somewhat shy, but one thing I practiced over the years is to communicate exactly what I want and that I mean it. 

So I understand it can be intimidating going to a salon and doing so. In any situation where u depend on anyone else for something like hair...let them know up front bc if you don't say anything while they are working on you, they could sneak in a trim without telling you. 

I had this happen to me YEARS ago before I found the hair boards. She cut my hair from APL to SL and then snuck in a deep conditioning and tried to charge me extra for it.


----------



## Honey Bee

Finally finished these crochets. This hair was tiresome for this style. I used Freetress deep twist (my first 'silky' texture, I usually use marley hair). I had to make, like, seven freakin knots and they still kinda slipping. Don't make me no difference, I don't have no where to go for the next lil while, so if ish start falling out, at least I'll be in the house.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Man, I love the texture of almonds and cranberries together! But they make me thirsty as heck so I gotta run to bathroom 50-11 times a day lol 





SmilingElephant said:


> This made me hungry! That's my type of snack!  Especially almonds! I'm addicted to them!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Testing


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair will no longer go into a cute heart shape no matter how I pick it out. I guess this is a good thing because that means it's growing but I definitely miss the shape. But I'm not cutting just to get heart shaped hair. Maybe once I surpass my goal but for now I'll learn how to pin it and fake it til I make it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

So I'm back to not being able to post pics smh


----------



## ClassyJSP

This my last week in braids (week 3) i don't want to have any setbacks from leaving them in to long


----------



## Victoria44

I cut a few inches off my hair and I love it! I haven't had fresh ends in years.  The cut was pretty blunt, and didn't transition back to curly well. Now I just have to find a shape that works for me.  I think it looks somewhat ok curly, but it's very hit or miss. I think I need to cut more off the top, but I'm not sure. I'm very scissor happy now that the "big" cut is done lol.
Here's pics of b4, the cut, and after..

I added pics to the "everyday hair" thread of the crazy damage


----------



## winterinatl

I cut 2-6 inches relaxed ends off yesterday, ending 2.5 hrs transition. I posted it in the transition support thread, and noticed someone said something about "RenPure" being good...

Today I was in Marshalls NOT for hair stuff, and Renoure caught my eye. They had the entire line. Which I purchased. Each bottle of hoop was 5.99...not bad.  So far I like the leave in conditioner. I have not tried the rest yet. 

I see I will have to keep an eye on product accumulation and set some boundaries.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Ugh, I need to find a new moisturiser for my hair especially since I'll be relaxing straighter. Everything feels so greasy on my hair.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

@Victoria44 Lovely


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Omgness, I think I've found the old formula of one of the conditioners I used to love online.


----------



## sgold04

I had a dream that I straightened my hair and I really liked how the stylist cared for me hair, so I asked her for a small trim...and she cut it from WL to BSL. I was pissed! 

I really need a trim though...


----------



## imaginary

Going into week 3 in these braids and I'm still looking cute. This gorilla snot gel saved me last week, but I'm gonna give it a break and go back to fsg for this week. The gorilla snot only works on my edges if I blowdry it hard as soon as I apply it. Haven't noticed any damage but I don't want to chance it.


----------



## nothidden

imaginary said:


> Going into week 3 in these braids and I'm still looking cute. This gorilla snot gel saved me last week, but I'm gonna give it a break and go back to fsg for this week. The gorilla snot only works on my edges if I blowdry it hard as soon as I apply it. Haven't noticed any damage but I don't want to chance it.


Is it really called that?!?!  UGH...


----------



## alex114

I was lazy last week and didn't DC <.< ugh my braidouts are so moisturized and defined and I don't even have to really moisturize during the week when I DC....all this laziness and I just made more work for myself in the end.... I just took down my last 2 week set of Celie braids, but I'm gonna re-braid today, DC on dry hair and go back to my wigs.

My hair doesn't feel type shabby though, even without DC, but the difference in shine, moisture retention and bounciness from DC'ing weekly has really spoiled me lol


----------



## imaginary

nothidden said:


> Is it really called that?!?!  UGH...



The name is very...  but it works so I'm trucking with it


----------



## nothidden

In looking at a pic from last Dec., I'm convinced my hair experienced some sort of growth spurt.  This is excellent...just wish I could pinpoint why.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Ugh, they've increased the price of my relaxer. On the other hand I've found what promises to be a really good deep conditioner. I should have snapped a picture because I forgot the name of it already


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Where in the blue blazes are all my hair ties?!? I had  50 million of them and now I'm struggling to find even one. I bet the sock monster is in cahoots with the accessories monster..


----------



## fatimablush

so i went to the doctor...and came home and took off my wig..

my nephew looked at me like this


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

fatimablush said:


> so i went to the doctor...and came home and took off my wig..
> 
> my nephew looked at me like this


----------



## fatimablush

i jut go through de-tangling my twa ....no hairs in the comb or my fingers...

i don't know how that happened...hopefully it will happen again when i de-tangle again in a couple of day.


----------



## KinkyRN

winterinatl said:


> I cut 2-6 inches relaxed ends off yesterday, ending 2.5 hrs transition. I posted it in the transition support thread, and noticed someone said something about "RenPure" being good...
> 
> Today I was in Marshalls NOT for hair stuff, and Renoure caught my eye. They had the entire line. Which I purchased. Each bottle of hoop was 5.99...not bad.  So far I like the leave in conditioner. I have not tried the rest yet.
> 
> I see I will have to keep an eye on product accumulation and set some boundaries.


I am looking for that leave in. I cleared the shelves at Walgreens when they had the cowash and Argan oil conditioner on sale.


----------



## Anaisin

I need to do my hair. My products never coming threw me off. Still haven't heard a response on my requests to cancel either...


----------



## Lilmama1011

fatimablush said:


> so i went to the doctor...and came home and took off my wig..
> 
> my nephew looked at me like this


 How old is he ?


----------



## Lilmama1011

I would appreciate the follow and showing some of your  healthy hair whether long or short as well as regimens attached to it. You can also drop your Instagram names down if you want as well. Instagram name is Goldenstrandz


You can also just send a picture only.

2 requirements only for pictures are that it is healthy and it is your real hair


Submit pictures and regimen to be featured  at [email protected]


----------



## Lilmama1011

So I figured out how to add pictures again. Well my flat iron came yesterday finally. SO said it was sitting outside the door. I don't understand why and I was home and no one knocked


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lilmama1011 said:


> I have just started a new instagram hair page and would appreciate the follow and showing some of your  healthy hair whether long or short as well as regimens attached to it. You can also drop your Instagram names down if you want as well. Instagram name is Goldenstrandz


I just use my Instagram for following people so I only have one picture up. My Instagram name is AmorLaluz


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lilmama1011 said:


> So I figured out how to add pictures again. Well my flat iron came yesterday finally. SO said it was sitting outside the door. I don't understand why and I was home and no one knocked


Was it FedEx? That's who I have delivery problems with.


----------



## Lilmama1011

whosthatcurl said:


> Was it FedEx? That's who I have delivery problems with.



I think it was


----------



## Lilmama1011

For those who like to see it more visually


----------



## FriscoGirl

Major set back... Too much heat (flatiron, curling iron, etc)  mixed with hard water = breakage and shedding. No time for tears. I will get a touch up in one week and then go back to doing my hair myself. A new year is around the corner!


----------



## imaginary

I've gone back to flaxseed gel which is a softer hold and even mixed in some peppermint, tea tree oil and vitamin e. I think I have some okra in the fridge that I can maybe test out to see if the hold is stronger .

My scalp feels so nice and clean. Idk how people go months in protective styles without washing.


----------



## beingofserenity

I purchased some biotin pills. They have coconut oil in them. I like the small shape of the pills, they go down easily. I am recomitting myself to taking biotin and msm.


----------



## ClassyJSP

My so would want to come over this weekend while i'm trying to get my hair together... I may have to move my appt since I also need to get my car worked on.


----------



## Honey Bee

Ok, this Freetress Deep Twist is not the bizness for crochets braids. The knots are slipping every which way (except for the front, where I used the smallest bits of hair). Also, it was curlier than I expected, I had to blow dry it a little. I was in here looking like the Cowardly Lion.  I added some layers, cut out some bulk, it's workable, but I still need some thinning shears. 

Next up, Freetress Kinky Brazilian Braid which looks close to my hair in a twist out. Maybe I'll try leave out this time? This set I have in now is only my second ever, so I'm still playing around with it.


----------



## Caramel74

I should have taken a picture of my tension blowdry yesterday. It came out so good. My curls were nice, soft, and loose. I pretty much gave up on trying to flatiron my own hair for now until it's much longer i guess. I'll take a picture and post the next time I do a tension blowdry.


----------



## fatimablush

Lilmama1011 said:


> How old is he ?




5..

i guess going from red hair to black and med length to twa  to headwrap threw him off..lol

talking about...aunti i don't know what to expect when i come over...

he did say that my hair still smells good...


----------



## fatimablush

watching the 630 news now..NBC

there is a lawsuit going on with WEN coming up...

they were saying that it causes hair loss due to one ingredient or a 
combination of ingredients. there will be a settlement.

the lawsuit is being filed against Chazz  and his marketing company.

i know there are many on the board who like that product...


----------



## Lilmama1011

fatimablush said:


> watching the 630 news now..NBC
> 
> there is a lawsuit going on with WEN coming up...
> 
> they were saying that it causes hair loss due to one ingredient or a
> combination of ingredients. there will be a settlement.
> 
> the lawsuit is being filed against Chazz  and his marketing company.
> 
> i know there are many on the board who like that product...


I was hearing that in school but didn't believe it


----------



## Anaisin

I think I just shed a tear. The Sweet Potato Butter is back in stock at myloux! Their shipping is so fast *places order for 3 jars*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I hate when it's close to relaxer time, then my head starts to get itchy. I wish it was a way to trick myself into not getting the itchies.


----------



## fatimablush

i bought the Jackie wig..i hated it. i gave it to Twingurl she hated and tried to trim it..it didn't work. she gave it to a friends daughter. after the trimming i di and she did..the wig looks cut on her. bummer.

i am going to order the new Drew wig as a gift to myself. that will be my holiday hair.

my thinning spots are filling it.very slowly but surely.. one time i was trimming my hair with the clippers and got the dumbest idea not to use the guards...ummm i won't be doing that again.


----------



## KinkyRN

Honey Bee said:


> Ok, this Freetress Deep Twist is not the bizness for crochets braids. The knots are slipping every which way (except for the front, where I used the smallest bits of hair). Also, it was curlier than I expected, I had to blow dry it a little. I was in here looking like the Cowardly Lion.  I added some layers, cut out some bulk, it's workable, but I still need some thinning shears.
> 
> Next up, Freetress Kinky Brazilian Braid which looks close to my hair in a twist out. Maybe I'll try leave out this time? This set I have in now is only my second ever, so I'm still playing around with it.


I like crochet braids but with the different kinds of hair the learning curve can be rough.


----------



## GGsKin

Oh my days why did I decide to do my hair tonight? I am sitting here with conditioner on. Just finished my dinner at 11 at night. I still need to clay wash, style with gel and trim/ dust. And I have work in the morning, argh!


----------



## atlien11

I started taking multivitamins again to get a hair growth spurt and I have been experienced very strange and vivid dreams. Last night i dreamt I won a date with Kobe Bryant in some random contest that I don't even remember participating in and we were hanging out in LA on our date...like he wasn't married and I didn't live with my SO in philly...and i thought it was real 

Ok i feel weird now so I am going to exit this thread lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

AbsyBlvd said:


> Oh my days why did I decide to do my hair tonight? I am sitting here with conditioner on. Just finished my dinner at 11 at night. I still need to clay wash, style with gel and trim/ dust. And I have work in the morning, argh!


I always do to myself too lol. In fact, I plan on doing my hair tonight..at least attempt to lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Oh so this is why my relaxer costs so much now. They've redesigned the relaxer container AND added more goodies. Here's the front and  back of the containers. The one on the left is from the October relaxer and the one on the right is the one I'm going to use tonight. The October relaxer doesn't have ingredients posted on the container, but the new one does.


----------



## julzinha

I would trade thickness over length any day. Increasing my hair thickness has been steady and a struggle, but I see my length improving quickly. In early March when I recommitted myself to my hair health, my hair was a struggling layered SL and now my lowest layer is around BSB.

Going into the new year I am going to see if increased MSM makes a difference and continued silica as well as collagen.


----------



## Kindheart

Lush shampoo bars are the only thing that doesn't make my scalp itch . It's not amazing for the hair (I love CON argan) but my hair is not frizzy or dry and my scalp is clean and balanced .
Godiva /Jason Argan and thrichomania are my faves


----------



## overtherainbow

I treat my hair like it's some sort of rejected middle child.  Last year I thought "Gee, all I need is my twistouts to be shoulder length!" Now, I am at that length, but it's still not enough.  My poor hair can't catch a break!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don't think I can stretch my relaxers for a long time. My new-growth comes in  too aggressive, like it's Debo or something.


----------



## nerdography

I finally made an appointment to get my hair relaxed and cut. I'm going to JcPenny, I talked to three black sylist; two natural and one relaxed. 

I'm looking forward to no longer having to fight to detangle my hair.


----------



## PJaye

I chelated before applying the Aphogee treatment.  I sat under the dryer for exactly 28.o4 minutes before I heard a loud thump behind me.  The damn hood had cracked and fell off the dryer.  That's just great.  My hair was only a third dry.  I air dried and pressed on.  My problem is not the fact that I have to purchase a new hooded dryer, but which one?


----------



## KinksAndInk

Due to finals I neglected my hair this past week. It's getting some tlc Monday. I'll probably do a blowout, s&d and take pics for challenges then do a flexirod set or a twist and curl.


----------



## Nightingale

I think I'm going to start using cones again. Not in my shampoo or conditioner, but in a spray detangler/leave in. I already shampoo weekly, so buildup shouldn't be a problem. The thing is, I started using a Denman brush to style my wash and gos and stopped using cream leave ins. My hair strands are thick enough to resist some breakage, but probably not weekly brushing without some slip. I figure it would be better to just use some slippery cones than risk breakage because I want to be a curly girl purist.


----------



## Beany

I did a flexi rod set a few days ago (Thursday, took it down Friday) and I liked it. I pineapple at night and my hair is just getting bigger and fluffier. I LOVE IT! My roots are tangled though


----------



## Lilmama1011

Straightened my hair and feel like it was so waste. I can never get my new straight and I refuse to turn up heat to 400. I use some chase comb, but I think it's the angle I hold my hand when doing it on my head.  I feel like i will never straighten it again myself but don't trust anyone else to do it


----------



## PJaye

^^^ I get the best results when I use the comb with my dominant hand and the flat iron with the non-dominant hand.


----------



## ag00

Didn't revert my hair as planned. The weather did it for me. lol! I thought I would extend my straightening for just another day and look cute. Re-blow dried my hair, my edges, and everything. Got it cute and smooth. I was outside for less than 15 minutes and its reverting as we speak. Lmao. I didn't check the weather so it's my own fault but I was gonna do it later anyway.


----------



## ag00

Lilmama1011 said:


> Straightened my hair and feel like it was so waste. I can never get my new straight and I refuse to turn up heat to 400. I use some chase comb, but I think it's the angle I hold my hand when doing it on my head.  I feel like i will never straighten it again myself but don't trust anyone else to do it



There's nothing to be afraid of with 400+ degree heat. I blow dried, flat ironed at 400, and then finally went over all my hair using the hot comb at 450 degrees TWICE this past week and if you read my previous post, my hair is completely reverting to it's tight kinky coils.  As long as you shampoo and deep condition before hand and use a good protectant, you'll be fine and get the results you want.

Update: As of 8:30 am, the fog in my city completely annihilated what was left of my straight hair. It is now back to it's 4b afro self. Lol!


----------



## nothidden

I think I've gotten over some kinda hump w/my hair   It looks like since my DevaCut over the summer, my hair has been growing like crazy.  Also, my curl pattern is remaining after washing in some areas...it was all 'fro when I started.  Maybe everything's finally coming together: diet (w/protein powder), regimen (moisture, moisture, moisture), and NOT spending every other minute measuring for growth


----------



## Lilmama1011

ag00 said:


> There's nothing to be afraid of with 400+ degree heat. I blow dried, flat ironed at 400, and then finally went over all my hair using the hot comb at 450 degrees TWICE this past week and if you read my previous post, my hair is completely reverting to it's tight kinky coils.  As long as you shampoo and deep condition before hand and use a good protectant, you'll be fine and get the results you want.
> 
> Update: As of 8:30 am, the fog in my city completely annihilated what was left of my straight hair. It is now back to it's 4b afro self. Lol!


I'm relaxed,  SO just said to do the roots only on 400• and do the relaxed under 400


----------



## ag00

Lilmama1011 said:


> I'm relaxed,  SO just said to do the roots only on 400• and do the relaxed under 400


 
Oh okay I didn't realize that. Then yes, I would certainly stick to and follow those whom are knowledgeable about heat styling practices for relaxed hair.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I have all my hair products ready for wash day which is supposed to be today. Too bad my energy level is on 2. Guess I'll be washing tomorrow.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have been straightening my hair for the last 3 (yes 3) days. It's not even that long. Sometimes it feels like  I run out of spoons (see "spoon analogy") before I get out of bed.


----------



## Nightingale

I have so much going on this week, I didn't have time to do a full wash day. Instead, I shampooed and am DCing overnight. Tomorrow, I'll rinse and style.


----------



## Anaisin

The lemongrass leave in leaves my hair kind of crispy.


----------



## DarkJoy

Anaisin said:


> The lemongrass leave in leaves my hair kind of crispy.


Was this the alikay naturals brand? It was great on my hair for a few weeks then I got the crunch.  Looked at the ingredients. Protein overload


----------



## Anaisin

Ugh I miss my wash n go's so much


----------



## nerdography

Tomorrow is the big day. I'm excited and nervous, I haven't been to a salon since 2009. And I know that it's going to be packed since it's the day before Christmas Eve.


----------



## Dayjoy

whosthatcurl said:


> I have been straightening my hair for the last 3 (yes 3) days. It's not even that long. *Sometimes it feels like  I run out of spoons (see "spoon analogy") before I get out of bed.*


I looked this up.  I can't believe I'd never heard this term before.  Thank you for teaching me something important.


----------



## Caramel74

nerdography said:


> Tomorrow is the big day. I'm excited and nervous, I haven't been to a salon since 2009. And I know that it's going to be packed since it's the day before Christmas Eve.


That's so exciting! You're going to feel so wonderful  Post a pic please for us to see how awesome your hair comes out. I felt the same way after reading horror stories about Dominican blowouts on the internet, but let me tell you, they can do some hair. My hair came out so so good. I didn't want to go to bed an mess it up, lol. It was so soft that it would just fall in my face and move by itself. I had so much movement. I can't wait to go again on January 8th, 2016.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Need to decide whether to wash & DC my hair today after my workout or tomorrow before the game...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Dayjoy said:


> I looked this up.  I can't believe I'd never heard this term before.  Thank you for teaching me something important.


You're welcome. I just learned about it not too long ago myself and thought it perfectly described how I feel from day to day.


----------



## PJaye

My niece distributes the spoon analogy very often, especially to those who don't understand the seemingly unlimited rigors of lupus.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I think I have finally watched one too many YouTube videos...  I'm preparing to flat iron my hair with wax, so I search for info about that.  I think I'm hallucinating because (I think) I just watched a video of a half black/half Japanese woman but who's speaking Dutch flat ironing her hair with Dax Marcel Curling & Waxing.  It's time for me to turn off YT!


----------



## Anaisin

This Miss Jessie's Sweetback stuff smells terrible


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My flat iron game is wack. I look like vintage Oprah Winfrey Ahhhh welp my hair is straight-ish.


----------



## Anaisin

Anaisin said:


> This Miss Jessie's Sweetback stuff smells terrible



Smells like crap but my hair is soft


----------



## Lilmama1011

Is it possible to do curl formers on your hair with no product. I just straightened my hair straight and want to use the curl formers and get a curl and wrap it for body. Last time I did it in 2012 and it came out looking like straightened limp curls


----------



## faithVA

I'm going to name my hair Peppermint Patty because my hair looks like hers when I wash it


----------



## Anaisin

Lilmama1011 said:


> Is it possible to do curl formers on your hair with no product. I just straightened my hair straight and want to use the curl formers and get a curl and wrap it for body. Last time I did it in 2012 and it came out looking like straightened limp curls



Your post just reminded me of this lmaoooooo


----------



## SuchaLady

Anaisin said:


> Your post just reminded me of this lmaoooooo



 This isn't a joke?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

So out of desperation I tried the oil moisturizer that came in my relaxer kit (Vitale Sensitive Scalp). Surprisingly, my hair is soft, shiny  and has some  body. I don't really like the smell though. I'll update in the morning.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SuchaLady said:


> This isn't a joke?


I guess not


----------



## ms.tatiana

after taking my last wig out, washing and doing a quick flat iron on my hair I see I need to give it a little more love and care. Need to grease my scalp more and I think my hair will love that.


----------



## SlimPickinz

SuchaLady said:


> This isn't a joke?


Your comment made me watch. When she said body I died.


----------



## julzinha

I will keep proclaiming it everyday of 2016, BY DECEMBER 31ST 2016, MY HAIR WILL BEING PAGING DR. DRE'S THICKNESS WITH THE GLAMTWINZ LENGTH. I need to keep telling myself that to keep me positive through any minor setbacks and keep me consistent and constantly improving


----------



## Anaisin

Yessss for this Alikay oil


----------



## KinksAndInk

I swear I'm going to do better with my hair next year. No more lazy wash days. No more deep conditioning overnight. Just no more being lazy. I'm on a hip length mission and being lazy isn't going to get me there.


----------



## SlimPickinz

How indecisive I am with my hair is becoming annoying now. I will fix myself to go to the hair dresser. Notice it's not a hair cutting day and stay home. Like girl you've been cutting your hair for 26 years without that schedule wtf I need to get my act TOGETHER!


----------



## SuchaLady

whosthatcurl said:


> I guess not





SlimPickinz said:


> Your comment made me watch. When she said body I died.



Im doing Curlformers for Christmas tomorrow and that made it so much funnier. And the pics after


----------



## irisak

SuchaLady said:


> This isn't a joke?


Your comment made me watch too.  She was really feeling herself. Shaking her hair hair out while making duck lips.


----------



## toaster

So looking forward to a Monday night wash, overnight DC, and Tuesday morning set. Not looking forward to having to sit under the portable hair dryer. Next year my mom is getting a Pibbs for Christmas.


----------



## morgandenae

A made a New Years Resolution last night that I need to drastically reduce the amount I spend on beauty related products (hair, skin, nails, body). 

I decided on $120 per month, $60 per pay period. I literally got paid a few hours ago and i'm already over. The struggle so real.


----------



## Caramel74

irisak said:


> Your comment made me watch too.  She was really feeling herself. Shaking her hair hair out while making duck lips.


ok I have to watch it now


----------



## Caramel74

whosthatcurl said:


> I guess not


funny


----------



## Caramel74

irisak said:


> Your comment made me watch too.  She was really feeling herself. Shaking her hair hair out while making duck lips.


Good for her though...


----------



## Saludable84

I tried As I Am twisting Creme. I didn't want to like it, but I think I do


----------



## lux10023

first of all..NOOOOOO!!!!!!

2ndly...WHY!!!!!!

3rd did i say NO!!!!!!

nah....really? im done. 



Anaisin said:


> Your post just reminded me of this lmaoooooo


----------



## Saludable84

Anaisin said:


> Your post just reminded me of this lmaoooooo


That was tragic.


----------



## Anaisin

Saludable84 said:


> That was tragic.



My chest was hurting for days from laughing when zi first saw this. When she took out the first curlformer I fell out lmfao


----------



## Saludable84

Anaisin said:


> My chest was hurting for days from laughing when zi first saw this. When she took out the first curlformer I fell out lmfao


I was in tears when I saw her facial expression after the first and second she took out. She knew it was terrible but just kept on. I really hate to make fun of her but it was really bad.


----------



## SuchaLady

Taking some Curlformers out. Here's to hoping I don't look like homie


----------



## KinksAndInk

I don't like my hair today. Doesn't even matter because I'm sick so after I leave work I'm going home and get in my bed.


----------



## SuchaLady

SuchaLady said:


> Taking some Curlformers out. Here's to hoping I don't look like homie



Not bad for my first try


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beautiful! @SuchaLady  That video had me dying


----------



## CodeRed

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## GGsKin

Merry Christmas


----------



## KinkyRN

Has anyone seen the new Shea Moisture product anywhere? They have formulated 2 lines. One line is for low porosity and the other for high porosity.  No reviews on it yet but saw someone on YouTube with it in Texas.


----------



## divachyk

DING, DING, DING...I might know the problem!
My hair has been dry and acting out for a few weeks. The thought just occurred, I ran out of Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus a few weeks ago when this problem started. I was using that spray on a daily basis to spray my hair (braids) underneath my wigs. My hair loves this stuff but I was trying to use other things my stash. Perhaps that's the issue.


----------



## Anaisin

KinkyRN said:


> Has anyone seen the new Shea Moisture product anywhere? They have formulated 2 lines. One line is for low porosity and the other for high porosity.  No reviews on it yet but saw someone on YouTube with it in Texas.



It hasn't been officially released yet. They have 4 new lines. I think whatever stores put them out on the floor earlier than they were supposed too. You're not gonna find them yet, Shea Moisture did see the posts on IG then said they were coming soon, probably for the new year.


Mongongo and Hemp seed oil High porosity
Baobab & Tea Tree Low porosity
Raw Shea & Cupuacu
African water mint & ginger


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I'm going to have to redo my braids edges a little early because of all of this lovely new growth that I have.


----------



## KinkyRN

Anaisin said:


> It hasn't been officially released yet. They have 4 new lines. I think whatever stores put them out on the floor earlier than they were supposed too. You're not gonna find them yet, Shea Moisture did see the posts on IG then said they were coming soon, probably for the new year.
> 
> 
> Mongongo and Hemp seed oil High porosity
> Baobab & Tea Tree Low porosity
> Raw Shea & Cupuacu
> African water mint & ginger


Thanks. I had been on every website looking.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Anaisin said:


> It hasn't been officially released yet. They have 4 new lines. I think whatever stores put them out on the floor earlier than they were supposed too. You're not gonna find them yet, Shea Moisture did see the posts on IG then said they were coming soon, probably for the new year.
> 
> 
> Mongongo and Hemp seed oil High porosity
> *Baobab* & *Tea* *Tree* *Low* *porosity*
> Raw Shea & Cupuacu
> African water mint & ginger


@faithVA, have you seen this?


----------



## SuchaLady

flyygirlll2 said:


> Beautiful! @SuchaLady  That video had me dying



Thank you ma'am. If anyone is considering this please buy twice as many rollers as you think you need. Everything was going very smoothly until I had to ration out rollers. That's when it got ugly.


----------



## KiSseS03

Installed my own extensions for the first time ever (Havana Twists)-- I can't believe it took me so long to try this, the freedom of doing it at home, plus the savings of $100+ dollars is priceless. I'll be protective styling all winter.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

I should've waited until summer to cut my hair off. My neck is super cold all the time now smh.


----------



## CodeRed

Cali2tx said:


> I should've waited until summer to cut my hair off. My neck is super cold all the time now smh.



Ok so I know you're serious but I laughed


----------



## Natty_Virgo

CodeRed said:


> Ok so I know you're serious but I laughed



Lol, that's what I get for making impulse decisions.


----------



## curlyTisME

Did my first braid out tonight. Hopefully I won't look like sideshow bob tomorrow.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I feel like this site is not as active anymore.  At least as far as posting pics is concerned.  Where else are you guys going to get your hair fix besides youtube?


----------



## MileHighDiva

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I feel like this site is not as active anymore.  At least as far as posting pics is concerned.  Where else are you guys going to get your hair fix besides youtube?


IG


----------



## lovelycurls

Anyone got their Hairveda black friday orders yet?


----------



## alex114

Currently hennaing my hair with a coconut milk and lemon juice mixture. Gonna keep it in overnight and see what happens tomorrow ^-^


----------



## flyygirlll2

@lovelycurls I received my HV order about 2 weeks ago. I honestly thought I would get it next year


----------



## sgold04

I had a dream that my hair knotted up very badly, I went to the store to buy No More Tangles, came home and saw that I bought the wrong product. I had to chop my hair off 

IRL, my ends have been knotting up very easily, so I know I need a trim, just haven't felt like straightening with this humidity.


----------



## nothidden

So glad I recovered from product junkyism this year.

I feel for anyone who hasn't (but wants to).


----------



## imaginary

As much as I love these braids, I really just want to take them out and play with my new flat iron...


----------



## CodeRed

nothidden said:


> So glad I recovered from product junkyism this year.
> 
> I feel for anyone who hasn't (but wants to).



I think I'm headed there... at least with expensive products anyway. None of them have been working for me. Mid-range and cheaper do a lot better and although there are a lot of those, that cuts my options about in half and it also causes me to curb my online purchasing. I'll be hella mad if I pay an arm/leg for something, shipping, wait to get it and then it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Dayjoy

I bought the SM Manuka Honey mask during the Ulta 20%off sale.  I had read some really good reviews.  I kind of regret it now.  I already have a GREAT moisturizing deep conditioner in Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.  I can't really imagine the SMMH being better.  Now, after my Joico is used up, I'm going to have to use up the SM before I can get back to Joico.


----------



## Dayjoy

Cali2tx said:


> I should've waited until summer to cut my hair off. My neck is super cold all the time now smh.


Girl, get you some scarves.  At least you don't have to worry about them rubbing off your hair in back since you cut it off.  If I weren't so overweight now I'd seriously consider cutting off all of my hair.  Short hair really brings attention to a pretty face and short hair can be pretty itself too.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Dayjoy said:


> Girl, get you some scarves.  At least you don't have to worry about them rubbing off your hair in back since you cut it off.  If I weren't so overweight now I'd seriously consider cutting off all of my hair.  Short hair really brings attention to a pretty face and short hair can be pretty itself too.



Lol that's a good idea. I just wasn't even expecting it to be this cold in Cali so I wasn't prepared! I love it shirt outside my neck situation. I don't know how you look at all but I have seen women of all sizes rock the hell out of shirt hair. It's all about how you carry yourself! I'm sure u would look great.


----------



## nothidden

Getting mentally prepared to wash and style for just 2 days of work.


----------



## lovelycurls

flyygirlll2 said:


> @lovelycurls I received my HV order about 2 weeks ago. I honestly thought I would get it next year


I checked the order status and it's still processing!!! This will be my LAST time ordering anything from them


----------



## flyygirlll2

@lovelycurls Yes, I told myself the same thing. If I really want something from them, I'll get it from Hattache since their shipping is super fast. Nobody has time to be waiting 10 years for folks to ship a product, I had only ordered 2!


----------



## CodeRed

Dayjoy said:


> I bought the SM Manuka Honey mask during the Ulta 20%off sale.  I had read some really good reviews.  I kind of regret it now.  *I already have a GREAT moisturizing deep conditioner in Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm*.  I can't really imagine the SMMH being better.  Now, after my Joico is used up, I'm going to have to use up the SM before I can get back to Joico.



Girl yyyaaaasssss... I used it today and I'm so happy. I was like







while I was rinsing. Sprayed some Aveeno Leave In and blow dried... Hair blingy and soft.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@CodeRed Omg ..that gif has me  but I feel you on the Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm. I stopped by Tjmaxx earlier today and bought one since I'm running low.


----------



## SuchaLady

CodeRed said:


> Girl yyyaaaasssss... I used it today and I'm so happy. I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while I was rinsing. Sprayed some Aveeno Leave In and blow dried... Hair blingy and soft.



This makes me so happy. I love when people join the Joico Secret Society


----------



## SuchaLady

She doesn't post anymore but I'll forever love and appreciate @Your Cheeziness for putting me on Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. She just has no idea what she did 

I'm going to stock up later tonight. I somehow got down to one or two bottles.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Anaisin said:


> Your post just reminded me of this lmaoooooo



That's how my hair came out in 2012. I was pissed


----------



## Lilmama1011

Anaisin said:


> Your post just reminded me of this lmaoooooo



I found a video on dry hair cut it was on a white girl hair.  Her hair came out curly and pretty


----------



## Caramel74

CodeRed said:


> Girl yyyaaaasssss... I used it today and I'm so happy. I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while I was rinsing. Sprayed some Aveeno Leave In and blow dried... Hair blingy and soft.


That's too funny!


----------



## vevster

I have the cutest little braids in my hair. Hope it dries by morning.


----------



## morgandenae

Limiting my purchases to a $ amount instead of a sale amount (35% off +) is already proving to help me make smarter choices.

I could and most definitely would have taken advantage of that 50% off Soultanicals that I ABSOLUTELY don't need but I realized I much rather pick up some more Asian Skincare with my few dollars. I already have a cart chillin for next pay day


----------



## InBloom

I was wandering around in Target and came upon the haircare section. 

Picked up some Alikay Naturals Honey & Sage Deep Conditioner for my RELAXED hair.  LOL. 

To my surprise, I saw Silicon Mix.......in Target? 

I might go back and buy it just because....


----------



## Anaisin

Lol Shea Moisture has 4 new oils too. They're regular pure oils though not mixture

Monoi
Shea
Jbco
Flaxseed


----------



## MzSwift

Doing good on re-incorporating Ayurveda into my regi. It made so much difference in my progress and then I got lazy. SMH 

I bought some Brahmi/Amla oil, some more Vatika oil and an indian pre-mixed shampoo with shikakai, aritha and neem.  It's so much easier to add the herbs when they're already mixed.  I'm going to stick with my regular conditioner though.


----------



## KinkyRN

Anaisin said:


> Lol Shea Moisture has 4 new oils too. They're regular pure oils though not mixture
> 
> Monoi
> Shea
> Jbco
> Flaxseed


Yeah I saw it on Instagram.  They are really churning products out.


----------



## fatimablush

as i was trimming my hair with the clippers....i had an ...i hate my hair moment...i had to stop..i will finish in a couple of days.

i didn't want to risk trimming it all off...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Ugh, I have lost so much hair these past few days. I suspect it's protein overload, but I'm not quite sure since my hair doesn't feel particularly rough. It feels like every time I touch my hair some is coming out.


----------



## MileHighDiva

whosthatcurl said:


> Ugh, I have lost so much hair these past few days. I suspect it's protein overload, but I'm not quite sure since my hair doesn't feel particularly rough. It feels like every time I touch my hair some is coming out.


Did you thoroughly neutralize your relaxer/retouch?  Or, overlap?  Do you protect your previously relaxed hair while applying and smoothing your newgrowth?

Sorry to hear you're losing hair!


----------



## sgold04

I straightened my hair today, it took FOREVER! I'm  definitely past waist length, but I get a trim Thursday.

I still can't figure out how to get the silky swangin hair that I get when I go to a salon. I was lighter on the heat protectant, but maybe it was still too much. Or maybe I should try a spray and not a serum. I dunno.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MileHighDiva said:


> Did you thoroughly neutralize your relaxer/retouch?  Or, overlap?  Do you protect your previously relaxed hair while applying and smoothing your newgrowth?
> 
> Sorry to hear you're losing hair!


Thanks! My nerves are a bit frazzled and I'm fighting a cold. I thought I did since I rinsed really well, applied the neutralizing shampoo to remove any additional relaxer, then let the neutralizing shampoo sit for 10 minutes per section.
And yes I definitely protect my previously relaxed hair.


----------



## Smiley79

thinking about a full or mini big chop for 2016.


----------



## curlyTisME

Is it rude to take a product to your hair dresser for her to use?


----------



## ag00

sgold04 said:


> I straightened my hair today, it took FOREVER! I'm  definitely past waist length, but I get a trim Thursday.
> 
> I still can't figure out how to get the silky swangin hair that I get when I go to a salon. I was lighter on the heat protectant, but maybe it was still too much. Or maybe I should try a spray and not a serum. I dunno.



Try deep conditioning and then using an oil like grapeseed or coconut as a as a protectant and then straighten on 430.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ag00 said:


> Try deep conditioning and then using an oil like grapeseed or coconut as a as a protectant and then straighten on 430.



That sounds like the recipe I use to fry chicken in my deep fryer. Half coconut half grapeseed oil, high heat. It always comes out just the way I like it. Burnt on the outside and tender on the inside. Now I want fried chicken


----------



## CluelessJL

I've decided not to relax for the time being, and to invest in some good quality heat protectants so I can wear my hair flat ironed perhaps once or twice a month for variety. Let's see how long this lasts...


----------



## ag00

lulu97 said:


> That sounds like the recipe I use to fry chicken in my deep fryer. Half coconut half grapeseed oil, high heat. It always comes out just the way I like it. Burnt on the outside and tender on the inside. Now I want fried chicken



Well I didn't mean using half and half. I meant using either or as a protectant. I've used coconut oil before to straighten and it turned out just fine and my hair reverted fully as well. And there's plenty of naturals that used just grapeseed oil to straighten with no problems. They protect the hair just as well as any silicone based protectant. The key to not having heat damage is clean hair and deep conditioners. Everything else is just for added protection.


----------



## CodeRed

curlyTisME said:


> Is it rude to take a product to your hair dresser for her to use?



No, not to me anyway. If I know something works on my hair then I'd take it.


----------



## ag00

The ignorance and fear regarding heat in the natural hair community is astounding and sad.


----------



## Caramel74

sgold04 said:


> I straightened my hair today, it took FOREVER! I'm  definitely past waist length, but I get a trim Thursday.
> 
> I still can't figure out how to get the silky swangin hair that I get when I go to a salon. I was lighter on the heat protectant, but maybe it was still too much. Or maybe I should try a spray and not a serum. I dunno.


It's because they use both hands and chase the comb. Also the salon stylists pulls up first where we usually pull down. I've basically just given up doing it myself.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ag00 said:


> Well I didn't mean using half and half. I meant using either or as a protectant. I've used coconut oil before to straighten and it turned out just fine and my hair reverted fully as well. And there's plenty of naturals that used just grapeseed oil to straighten with no problems. They protect the hair just as well as any silicone based protectant. The key to not having heat damage is clean hair and deep conditioners. Everything else is just for added protection.



Ok gothcha! 



ag00 said:


> The ignorance and fear regarding heat in the natural hair community is astounding and sad.



I'm going to assume that was not directed towards me since

1) I like heat...no I take that back...I love heat
2) Not ignorant on how to safely use it
3) Not scared of it
4) Nor am I a part of a natural hair community...more of the live and let live community. Do whatever to your hair that you need to do to make you feel beautiful.

If I offended you in anyway I apologize...your post really did make me think of frying chicken since it is a recipe I use.  Now can we hug it out?


----------



## ag00

lulu97 said:


> I'm going to assume that was not directed towards me since
> 
> 1) I like heat...no I take that back...I love heat
> 2) Not ignorant on how to safely use it
> 3) Not scared of it
> 4) Nor am I a part of a natural hair community...more of the live and let live community. Do whatever to your hair that you need to do to make you feel beautiful.
> 
> If I offended you in anyway I apologize...your post really did make me think of frying chicken since it is a recipe I use.  Now can we hug it out?


Lol! That was definitely not directed towards you! just frustration with what I've heard in general around different sites about heat. But yeah we're super cool! E-hugs back! Lol


----------



## sgold04

ag00 said:


> Try deep conditioning and then using an oil like grapeseed or coconut as a as a protectant and then straighten on 430.


I've used grapeseed oil before, and my hair turned out the same as far as feeling coated and weighed down.  I think I use only a little product, but maybe its still too much. Ive never tried heat that high.  I may bump up the heat next time. I also didn't use my normal DC since I used Aveda smooth infusion.  I really want to get a straightening regimen down!


Caramel74 said:


> It's because they use both hands and chase the comb. Also the salon stylists pulls up first where we usually pull down. I've basically just given up doing myself.


I did the comb chase method, but I never thought about them going up first, hmmmm....im not opposed to going to a stylist, I just need to find one I trust (like Reneice).


----------



## julzinha

ag00 said:


> Lol! That was definitely not directed towards you! just frustration with what I've heard in general around different sites about heat. But yeah we're super cool! E-hugs back! Lol


Same, but there is virtually no stigma regarding dye. Both have the potential to damage your hair when done incorrectly. And once my hair reaches my goal, I plan on heat training because these ssk and tangles are not the business


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My scarf doesn't stay on when I have a high ponytails or buns. I think it's because my head is a bit flat


----------



## Anaisin

ag00 said:


> The ignorance and fear regarding heat in the natural hair community is astounding and sad.



What do you mean? Some people don't want damage looking hair, I don't see the issue.


----------



## Anaisin

Anyone tried Dominican magic products? Saw them in the store today


----------



## CodeRed

Anaisin said:


> Anyone tried Dominican magic products? Saw them in the store today



I did. Didn't work on my hair (almost 4 months post) - it made my relaxed hair hard and my natural roots rough feeling. Used it on my daughter's hair (natural) and it really moisturized her hair and made it soft. Weird - and probably of no help to you


----------



## JerriBlank

I just bought some Jasmine oil to sexy up my hair oils, and some Auromere Ayurvedic pretty shampoo oils from www.pureformulas.com. I had a 15% off coupon from my first order for signing up to receive emails. Also, THEY LET YOU COMBINE CODES!!! Lol, I was so excited! I now have a  $10 credit from a $9 purchase because they are doubling points, and I filled out the account preference Part. Use my referral code for  $5 off!! :NJFOPFP.


----------



## Coilystep

curlyTisME said:


> Is it rude to take a product to your hair dresser for her to use?


No I do it all the time.


----------



## Allandra

sgold04 said:


> I straightened my hair today, it took FOREVER! I'm  definitely past waist length, but I get a trim Thursday.
> 
> I still can't figure out how to get the silky swangin hair that I get when I go to a salon. I was lighter on the heat protectant, but maybe it was still too much. Or maybe I should try a spray and not a serum. I dunno.


@sgold04

I always have silky hair swang when I flat iron my own hair.  I use a serum type heat protectant when I blow dry my hair and then I flat iron my hair (like the stylist, I also do the chase comb method).  Everyone thinks I've gone to my stylist when I flat iron my own hair.


----------



## LovelyRo

Since when did Target start selling Silicon Mix? I saw it at my local BSS too!


----------



## sgold04

Allandra said:


> @sgold04
> 
> I always have silky hair swang when I flat iron my own hair.  I use a serum type heat protectant when I blow dry my hair and then I flat iron my hair (like the stylist, I also do the chase comb method).  Everyone thinks I've gone to my stylist when I flat iron my own hair.


I figured out what the culprit is. I'm going too fast when I flat iron each section. Today, I went over large sections more slowly, and my hair is super silky. I flat ironed at 405, but now that I know I need to go slower, I'll try 385 next time.


----------



## Nix08

Trying to get back into the hair game and made an elementary mistake already. ..no black tea for my rinse.....arghhh! !!!


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair hates twist outs but this twist and curl is amazing. Don't know why I stopped doing these.


----------



## imaginary

I've been eyeing this drc28 thing for a solid year now. wonder if it's even worth it...


----------



## cherishlove

I have no plans to ever where my hair again


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really want to wash my hair but I'm so tired lol. Welp, I bought some Marley hair for my Twists...whenever I get the energy. They will be done before I start school.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Had a few broken hairs today. Time for a protein treatment.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Happy new year!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Who are the mods again?


----------



## krissyhair

cherishlove said:


> I have no plans to ever where my hair again


What are you going to do with it?


----------



## cherishlove

krissyhair said:


> What are you going to do with it?


I wear weave and wigs.  Love it that way.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Lilmama1011 said:


> Who are the mods again?


@Allandra


----------



## LavenderMint

Whenever I wear twists/braids (not twist/braid outs- no time for alladat), my coily ends tangle horribly. Oil, gel, leave-in, fold over and spiral up, nothing helps.   ugh.


----------



## kanozas

MeaWea said:


> Whenever I wear twists/braids (not twist/braid outs- no time for alladat), my coily ends tangle horribly. Oil, gel, leave-in, fold over and spiral up, nothing helps.   ugh.




You need a trim.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Everyone I was subscribed to wears wigs and are promoting them so I unsubscribed going forward into 2016 I hope to find some new natural or relaxed ladies to follow on their hair journey.


----------



## fatimablush

as soon as hubby wakes up i am going to buzz my hair..bc again. my finger coils aren't holding. the ends are too dry and i think split. i neglected my hair...hey we all do it...

i don't mind starting over...hey new year..new start.  my neighbor gave me this cute funky hat to wear.. she said when she saw it...she saw me in it... i want my hair to look nice when i have a hot flash and need to take it off...

also i am watching the Girlfriends marathon and i loved Maya's mother's hair..


----------



## LavenderMint

kanozas said:


> You need a trim.


I actually just had a cut not too long ago in October. No splits, few ssk....... I think my hair just doesn't like these styles. 
Might try tucked and pinned styles.


----------



## ImanAdero

Saw some new SM products at Target. 

I want to try them... BUT I'm on a no buy...

Hopefully someone here can give a review!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need a company to come out with a line with no Shea butter, coconut oil , aloe Vera and avocado in the top 6 ingredient list.  From conditioner to leave in to moisturizer to styler.  


Is that too much to ask? One company.  Consistently.


----------



## sgold04

I'm still pissed about those lost 4 inches. I put in work for those inches! It feels and looks so much shorter now  I keep looking at pics from before the trim and I think that makes it worse


----------



## PJaye

MeaWea said:


> Whenever I wear twists/braids (not twist/braid outs- no time for alladat), my coily ends tangle horribly. Oil, gel, leave-in, fold over and spiral up, nothing helps.   ugh.



Try using a thick pomade.  My ends are ridiculously tangle prone, and will curl and knot up onto itself even while braided.  However, applying bit of Oyin Sugar Berries Pomade to the ends keeps them smoothed out and tangle free for days.


----------



## julzinha

sgold04 said:


> I'm still pissed about those lost 4 inches. I put in work for those inches! It feels and looks so much shorter now  I keep looking at pics from before the trim and I think that makes it worse


I'm sorry. I know the feeling, but I promise it will grow back and your hair is probably healthier for it


----------



## trclemons

ImanAdero said:


> Saw some new SM products at Target.
> 
> I want to try them... BUT I'm on a no buy...
> 
> Hopefully someone here can give a review!



I am only allowed to buy cowashes & moisturizing conditioners in the 2nd half of the year, but I still want to know what were the new SM products at Target.  Do tell....


----------



## AgeinATL

PJaye said:


> Try using a thick pomade.  My ends are ridiculously tangle prone, and will curl and knot up onto itself even while braided.  However, applying bit of Oyin Sugar Berries Pomade to the ends keeps them smoothed out and tangle free for days.



Thanks for this tip. I will give this a try because my ends do the same thing no matter how stretched I keep them.


----------



## krissyhair

ImanAdero said:


> Saw some new SM products at Target.
> 
> I want to try them... BUT I'm on a no buy...
> 
> Hopefully someone here can give a review!


Watching some reviews on YouTube should curb the urge.


----------



## krissyhair

shawnyblazes said:


> I need a company to come out with a line with no Shea butter, coconut oil , aloe Vera and avocado in the top 6 ingredient list.  From conditioner to leave in to moisturizer to styler.
> 
> 
> Is that too much to ask? One company.  Consistently.



What about some salon products? There's some with hydrolized keratin protein or palm oil or soybean oil as the key ingredient.


----------



## julzinha

Pictures are so invaluable. I'm always questioning whether I'm retaining length. I've been protective styling with braids and at the end of August I took a pic and when I took out my braids a week ago, I've retained at least 4 inches. I'm ready for my 12+ inches in 2016


----------



## sgold04

julzinha said:


> I'm sorry. I know the feeling, but I promise it will grow back and your hair is probably healthier for it


Thanks 

It took me two years to get from bra strap to waist length, and the fact that I'm there again is really bumming me out.  I needed a trim badly, so I'm trying to tell myself that everything that was cut is what needed to be cut.


----------



## julzinha

sgold04 said:


> Thanks
> 
> It took me two years to get from bra strap to waist length, and the fact that I'm there again is really bumming me out.  I needed a trim badly, so I'm trying to tell myself that everything that was cut is what needed to be cut.


Hopefully now that your ends are healthier, you will have better retention and less breakage so you can get your hair back to WL in no time.


----------



## ImanAdero

trclemons said:


> I am only allowed to buy cowashes & moisturizing conditioners in the 2nd half of the year, but I still want to know what were the new SM products at Target.  Do tell....



The ones I saw were for higo and low porosity hair... I know there are others as well.


----------



## trclemons

ImanAdero said:


> The ones I saw were for higo and low porosity hair... I know there are others as well.



I am hi porosity, so I better not go by there or I may be tempted to try something out.  It's hard out here in these PJ streets...


----------



## ag00

I've about had it with 3c/4a chicks being overly represented in the natural hair community. 90% of us don't have hair like that. It doesn't make sense that afro-textured hair is not at the forefront of the movement that was created to celebrate OUR damn hair. I hit dislike for every hair tutorial with them on it. I know I'm being petty labelle but so be it.


----------



## beingofserenity

ag00 said:


> I've about had it with 3c/4a chicks being overly represented in the natural hair community. 90% of us don't have hair like that. It doesn't make sense that afro textured hair is not at the forefront of the movement that was created to celebrate OUR damn hair. I hit dislike for every hair tutorial with them on it. I know I'm being petty labelle but so be it.



Lol, you're so funny.  Have you considered starting your own blog/youtube?

I'm heading in that direction.  I'm tired of some of the people I followed wearing wigs so much.


----------



## DeepBluSea

We have been thinking about locing my DD hair for months.  My DD has a consultation for sisterlocs.  She does not like to get her hair combed or "done" but she likes the final result.  She also doesn't want to cut it because she likes the length.  My DH wasn't on board with it at first, but he is coming around. I have been researching it. I noticed a lot of white couples who about black girls get them sisterlocs.


----------



## krissyhair

ag00 said:


> I've about had it with 3c/4a chicks being overly represented in the natural hair community. 90% of us don't have hair like that. It doesn't make sense that afro-textured hair is not at the forefront of the movement that was created to celebrate OUR damn hair. I hit dislike for every hair tutorial with them on it. I know I'm being petty labelle but so be it.


What? You press dislike on someones's personal tutorial?


----------



## destinyseeker

Am I the only one hesitant about joining any hair growth challenges because the obsession and cray becomes real?  

Although I love the accountability of the  check ins... my hair seems to grow best when I'm focused on my fitness anyway. So thank you @MonaRae and the ladies in the monthly fitness challenges because my hair  grew from shoulder length to just past APL


----------



## DeepBluSea

ag00 said:


> I've about had it with 3c/4a chicks being overly represented in the natural hair community. 90% of us don't have hair like that. It doesn't make sense that afro-textured hair is not at the forefront of the movement that was created to celebrate OUR damn hair. I hit dislike for every hair tutorial with them on it. I know I'm being petty labelle but so be it.



You know everyone is on the natural hair kick.  I think these companies should be more conscious about representing the entire natural community from 3A to 4C. Right now it is one sided the majority of the time. It does suck that the 4B/4c gets pushed to the back burner.  If you complain, you get accused of being jealous or hating on someone's shine.  I like the different tutorials on hair types because my DDs are 3C and 4A.  But I want to see how these products work on my 4B/C hair!


----------



## lux10023

no longer natural...had a awesome relaxer done with hawaiian silky..and babbbbbbbayyyyyyyy feels so good.....anyhooooo 2016 and beyond relaxer it is....


----------



## CodeRed

krissyhair said:


> What? You press dislike on someones's personal tutorial?


----------



## ag00

beingofserenity said:


> Lol, you're so funny.  Have you considered starting your own blog/youtube?
> 
> I'm heading in that direction.  I'm tired of some of the people I followed wearing wigs so much.



Lol, I should. Maybe I should write an open letter.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Shrinkage makes me feel so bald...


----------



## fatimablush

JerriBlank said:


> I just bought some Jasmine oil to sexy up my hair oils, and some Auromere Ayurvedic pretty shampoo oils from www.pureformulas.com. I had a 15% off coupon from my first order for signing up to receive emails. Also, THEY LET YOU COMBINE CODES!!! Lol, I was so excited! I now have a  $10 credit from a $9 purchase because they are doubling points, and I filled out the account preference Part. Use my referral code for  $5 off!! :NJFOPFP.





I love that site


----------



## CurlyMommie

Hard protein has changed the game for me! I was so afraid to use it on my natural hair but I did an Apoghee treatment before installing my havana twists and 5-days later my hair is still super soft from root to ends. (1st time install so I keep having to retwist.)


----------



## beauti

*Where are all the end of year reveals? I haven't even seen a thread for one *


----------



## krissyhair

beauti said:


> *Where are all the end of year reveals? I haven't even seen a thread for one *


I started one last year and there weren't many posts. Shoutout to everyone who did tho.


----------



## KinkyRN

shawnyblazes said:


> I need a company to come out with a line with no Shea butter, coconut oil , aloe Vera and avocado in the top 6 ingredient list.  From conditioner to leave in to moisturizer to styler.
> 
> 
> Is that too much to ask? One company.  Consistently.


Girl, who you telling.  I spend more time reading labels then buying.


----------



## KinkyRN

Looking at all these products I have and can't use. Wondering why I'm not growing hair. Decided once I start this new job and get my coins right I will invest in a hair analysis.  Maybe by Valentines day.


----------



## KinkyRN

Reading the straight hair natural thread makes me want to straighten my hair. But what's the point when it's not long enough to swang? Thinking I will do my research and make it a hair goal by 2017.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I just washed my hair and hair looks and feel different? I don't know if it's because the conditioner actually did its job or because the weight of my hair.. I think it's getting longer


----------



## CodeRed

KinkyRN said:


> Girl, who you telling.  I spend more time reading labels then buying.



I'm glad I'm not the only one. I'm my pj-ism is slowing just by ingredients I know I can't use and refusing to buy pretty much anything that I can't read the ingredients on before I buy it. That's curbing my online spending too because there are places that list the wrong/no ingredients and searching for them is hard sometimes.


----------



## Nix08

Made two sets of 8 baggies of tea mixes for my tea rinse.  Without a doubt I have to incorporate tea rinses but I have to make things easy.


----------



## Caramel74

KinksAndInk said:


> Shrinkage makes me feel so bald...


I know, I hate it!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'd like to know whats in this for it to be $25 for 8ozs ?

http://www.trulyyoucurls.com/super-soft-butter-blend1.html


----------



## PJaye

shawnyblazes said:


> I'd like to know whats in this for it to be $25 for 8ozs ?
> 
> http://www.trulyyoucurls.com/super-soft-butter-blend1.html



Probably shea butter, olive oil, coconut oil, avocado oil, aloe vera and love.


----------



## Saludable84

Anaisin said:


> Anyone tried Dominican magic products? Saw them in the store today


They did nothing for me.


----------



## trclemons

shawnyblazes said:


> I'd like to know whats in this for it to be $25 for 8ozs ?
> 
> http://www.trulyyoucurls.com/super-soft-butter-blend1.html



A 2 oz sample is $2 plus 10 cents sales tax and $2.50 shipping ($4.60), so I may check it out.


----------



## CodeRed

I don't like having to wait for sales for expensive natural hair products but I just bought stuff from drugstore.com when they had their 20% off of all hair stuff sale (they have them often) and they always have free shipping over $35... I may have to do some "stocking up" when sites like that have those sales...


----------



## claud-uk

PJaye said:


> Probably shea butter, olive oil, coconut oil, avocado oil, aloe vera *and love*.



Lol @PJaye, first laugh of the year


----------



## ilong

I check Target daily for their beauty box.  It's NEVER available.  They must sell out in an hour. 
Why bother with the promotion if you only offer 15 boxes  for sale.


----------



## ilong

I need to wash my hair - but it is COLD here and I have a cold.


----------



## OhTall1

CodeRed said:


> I don't like having to wait for sales for expensive natural hair products but I just bought stuff from drugstore.com when they had their 20% off of all hair stuff sale (they have them often) and they always have free shipping over $35... I may have to do some "stocking up" when sites like that have those sales...


I do this with the CVS website.  Right now they're doing 30% off health and beauty products with free 2 day shipping for $50 orders.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Wondering why my hair was feeling so dry. Checked the Dew Point, 28. Sooooo glycerin products will be put aside until...well...fall.


----------



## Saludable84

AgeinATL said:


> Thanks for this tip. I will give this a try because my ends do the same thing no matter how stretched I keep them.


I tried it today. Not upset


----------



## AgeinATL

Saludable84 said:


> I tried it today. Not upset



Hey girl!!! Good to see you! I will definitely be trying it. What pomade did you use?


----------



## fatimablush

shawnyblazes said:


> I'd like to know whats in this for it to be $25 for 8ozs ?
> 
> http://www.trulyyoucurls.com/super-soft-butter-blend1.html


----------



## Babysaffy

Back to work tomorrow after the Christmas break.  
No energy to style my hair..think I'll wash tonight/in the morning and air dry in a bun for work.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

fatimablush said:


>


Lolololll


----------



## NIN4eva

Certain products (Kinky Curly, Shea Moisture and now Carol's Daughter) have been showing up in my local drugstore ever since I BC'd. This store's selection was absolute garbage for *years *before then. _ It's like they knew..._


----------



## fatimablush

i tried to make flax seed gel..epic fail. lol

it was a big lump of....


i bought some from etsy.com i guess i need to see what it looks like and feels like before i make it again.

Eta: I decided to try again. I will make it again during the week.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really need to learn how to do cornrows. I'm dusting my wigs off tomorrow and probably buying a new one Friday because I've been failing at this bun life. Bun season is supposed to start in Septempter for me. I've worn my hair in a bun maybe 3 or 4 times since Sept 1. Smh. 2014 I did so good with this. I don't know what the issue is.


----------



## winterinatl

The plan was to dry my hair in ponytail twists then flat iron. Only I'm already late for bed. But I don't want curly hair tomorrow first day back from break. 

Sigh.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I am so tempted not to do any length checks until June/July...but I'm in some challenges and I have to do a few...we'll see.


----------



## CodeRed

Every time I've had a setback I know what I did wrong... and I don't do it any more... but then I go do something else wrong  I like this regimen I'm on now... I think I'll keep from getting bored by trying out different kinds of oils and butters to use on my scalp. Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## julzinha

CodeRed said:


> Every time I've had a setback I know what I did wrong... and I don't do it any more... but then I go do something else wrong  I like this regimen I'm on now... I think I'll keep from getting bored by trying out different kinds of oils and butters to use on my scalp. Can't go wrong with that.


I know the struggle, I'm still tweaking my regimen and learning lessons through trial and error. But I know at some pt there will be no more mistakes to be made between me learning from others and myself


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thinking about cutting my hair between BSL and MBL. I am not happy with the way my ends look. I just don't trust anyone to cut that much off of my hair...not even myself. Maybe I'll just trim an inch first then reevaluate the situation. And I need to up my protein use because my hair is not happy and is breaking like crazy. My hair is just sad all the way around. Time to rethink my entire regimen.


----------



## Britt

My twist out is kinda stretched today. I washed my hair last night and did a twist out when it was not sopping wet. It's cool. I am soooo glad that there are products on ground that I really like -- shout out to Camille Rose's products. I've been searching for a while ever since Darcy's reformulated my staple hair gel/styler. I also really like Giovanni's 2 chic purple line.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

It's warm enough inside my apartment. to wash my  hair but my nose is still a bit clogged.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Yay, finally washed my hair!


----------



## LavenderMint

There's a big, shiny new bss within walking distance of my apartment. The prices are competitive with Sally's and the selection blows them away. (I saw Kinky Curly products I've never seen in person before, as well as the full range of Miss Jessie's, AuntJackie and Jessicurl) It's about twice the size of Sallys; the back half is wigs and hair.
......I might be in trouble....


----------



## MzSwift

Happy New Year, ladies!

Loving this Amla/Brahmi oil!  It also has bhringaraj in it.  It's in a sesame oil base so I finally found something that wasn't based in coconut oil.  It smells good AND I'm getting ceramides out of the deal. 

Was looking at my EOTY length check in 2013 and couldn't believe how much length I've lost or chopped.  I was below the last line on my shirt and now I'm back in MBLville.  Personal issues got me off focus but I'm going back to my trusted regi of incorporating ayurveda, watering my hair everyday, PSing and weekly DCing.  2016 will be a better hair year for me!


----------



## julzinha

Today I did my whole out of braid deep treatments. I detangled, clarified, hard protein treatment, black tea rinse, and DC. I'm so tired, but this routine gives my hair everything it needs to go back in braids. My hair is clean, strong, and moisturized.


----------



## fatimablush

you won't believe what happened to me.

so i cut my hair in a twa and Hubby was going to edge/line it up and trim this little patch that i kept feeling. wellllll.

as he started the door bell rang and there was a loud knock on the door. guess who it was. UPS. the package needed a signature. ...and you can guess what happened. a little patch was clipped off. yes one  bald spot. i was pissed. 



after that hubby said...i will have to cut it lower. i said fine. just as he was about to start we were talking and there was another loud knock on the door. this time it was Fed Ex. now keep in mind these two companies usually drop the package off and slither their way back to the truck or just throw the package on the porch area...yeah i saw that one. now i have two small patches in my head. sort of like that scene in the movie Barber Shop where the little boy had patches in his head.







 i said we have to do this another day. hubby apologized ..he felt bad. i said ..now you why i do my hair at nite. no biggies we will do it in 7-10 days when those spots fill in.

i guess they heard the complaints that folks sent in about them not knocking. ..but this was the wrong time....lol


that scalp massage felt good though.







i loved that scalp massage so much..the tingling yesssssssssssssssssss!!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

I'm into crafting and needle work. I am growing my hair out, but I'm really not doing anything special to it. I shampoo and DC weekly. I cowash daily, I moisturizer and that's it. I don't have a lot of hair right now. Once I get to five inches, I will care more. Don't wanna get into some hair product craze, or worrying about my hair daily.


----------



## Rocky91

so i thought my weave looked alright but now i know it must be kinda popping and blending right because i just overheard a black girl in the hallway (i'm a teacher) say, "dang her hair grew so long after those braids"


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> I'm into crafting and needle work. I am growing my hair out, but I'm really not doing anything special to it. I shampoo and DC weekly. I cowash daily, I moisturizer and that's it. I don't have a lot of hair right now. Once I get to five inches, I will care more. Don't wanna get into some hair product craze, or worrying about my hair daily.


How are you wearing your hair? Wng?


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> How are you wearing your hair? Wng?


Yeah pretty much. I have plenty to twist now, but I just don't feel like doing all of that. I always jump from one thing to the next and I  hyper focus on it. I really wanna get this crochet thing down. I would like to start it as a side hustle. I know my strengthens and weaknesses. If I start focusing on hair growth and length, I will never get to where I wanna go! Dramatic right? Lol well I have ADHD! Lol


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> Yeah pretty much. I have plenty to twist now, but I just don't feel like doing all of that. I always jump from one thing to the next and I  hyper focus on it. I really wanna get this crochet thing down. I would like to start it as a side hustle. I know my strengthens and weaknesses. If I start focusing on hair growth and length, I will never get to where I wanna go! Dramatic right? Lol well I have ADHD! Lol


Nothing wrong with that. If I could wng I would do it too. Why twist if you don't have to.


----------



## CluelessJL

I trimmed my own hair for the first time a couple of weeks ago, and now I keep dreaming that I chopped huge chunks off by accident...


----------



## SuchaLady

I can't believe that I was living my hair life without Wetline Xtreme Gel all these years. It's the most amazing gel I have ever used


----------



## PureSilver

When you stare fear in the face and just do, all else follows. My 24 weeks stretch is complete as of Monday and I'm pressing forward for another 24 weeks. Best part about it, I did it effortlessly, minimal products, minimal care, minimal protective styling. I'm sooooo happy I did it! Now my scalp is crawling.


----------



## Lucia

Ok Ive got my cheap conditioner on board and I'm gong to start co washing or water washing 2-3x a week even if it's winter I only do this in summer. 

Side note: woman I met has hip length ponytail slight wave and fine silky hair she washes her hair every day.
That's why I'm going to give this a try even if it's winter here. Why should I only get great results in summer.


----------



## PureSilver

@Lucia I like that, I may give the 3X per week washing a try since I'll be wearing wigs for a long time and it's always hot in my country.


----------



## PJaye

SuchaLady said:


> I can't believe that I was living my hair life without Wetline Xtreme Gel all these years. It's the most amazing gel I have ever used



Ain't it tho?


----------



## SuchaLady

PJaye said:


> Ain't it tho?



I have such dense hair and at first sight I thought to myself man bye, that's not gonna do anything  I was wrong! It holds my hair like no other.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair is so moisturized that even though it's dry it feels cool to the touch the way it does when it's damp.


----------



## Beany

GettingKinky said:


> My hair is so moisturized that even though it's dry it feels cool to the touch the way it does when it's damp.



I love this feeling!


----------



## maxineshaw

There's no hot water.  Not in the sink or the shower.  I hate this place.  I hate it so much.  

I have to boil some water in my kettle just to I can use my vatika oil.  Might as well brew some tea while I'm at it.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I had a dream my hair on the side reached my hip! Hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## Amarilles

SuchaLady said:


> I can't believe that I was living my hair life without Wetline Xtreme Gel all these years. It's the most amazing gel I have ever used


I was home in the US for the winter break and boy did I go town on that Wetline gel! Loooved it! I do get similar results with my usual gel (Scurl) but I just loved how big the Wetline jar is and it would last me so much longer than the tiny scurl jar. Wish I could find it on the regular.


----------



## CodeRed

SuchaLady said:


> I can't believe that I was living my hair life without Wetline Xtreme Gel all these years. It's the most amazing gel I have ever used





PJaye said:


> Ain't it tho?





SuchaLady said:


> I have such dense hair and at first sight I thought to myself man bye, that's not gonna do anything  I was wrong! It holds my hair like no other.





Amarilles said:


> I was home in the US for the winter break and boy did I go town on that Wetline gel! Loooved it! I do get similar results with my usual gel (Scurl) but I just loved how big the Wetline jar is and it would last me so much longer than the tiny scurl jar. Wish I could find it on the regular.



I might have to try this on my daughter's hair. I need something with hold but that will make her hair shiny and soft - not crunchy. Looking at results on Google now...Thanks for the comments.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Anonymous53 said:


> There's no hot water.  Not in the sink or the shower.  I hate this place.  I hate it so much.
> 
> I have to boil some water in my kettle just to I can use my vatika oil.  Might as well brew some tea while I'm at it.


Ugh, that sucks . I second the tea.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Question, does anyone still do the crown and glory method? I was trying to search for old threads but I think a lot of them went poof.


----------



## PJaye

@ that unnecessarily nasty thread being assassinated after 17.2 minutes of existence


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Dont send me a tracking number if youre not taking it to the postal office or having it picked up. Sitting here with no info for three days.. really though?


----------



## claud-uk

PJaye said:


> @ that unnecessarily nasty thread being assassinated after 17.2 minutes of existence



And for those of us who arrived late to the party? 

...


----------



## CodeRed

PJaye said:


> @ that unnecessarily nasty thread being assassinated after 17.2 minutes of existence





claud-uk said:


> And for those of us who arrived late to the party?
> 
> ...



Seriously. The ones about that Hairdrenaline thing got kind of nasty but for this one to go poof after less than 20 minutes... it musta been really bad


----------



## MzSwift

@fatimablush 
Oh no, you poor thing!  It'll grow in quickly though.  I've given myself plenty of botched BCs over the years so I truly empathize with you. LOL


----------



## MzSwift

I've been on multiple hair boards over the years and there seems to be a trend where the ladies who wet bun religiously retain so much in so little time.  I mean I've seen ladies go from SL to BSL in a matter of months!  But I don't do buns.  So instead of wet bunning as a PS, I've been oiling my ends at night with Vatika Oil, putting it into a single bantu knot on top of my head and then baggying the knot.  I sure hope it has the same effect. HHG, ladies!


----------



## krissyhair

Why did I stop using oil on my hair? Forgot about it I guess. I gave it a good coating in EVOO tonight.


----------



## Caramel74

krissyhair said:


> Why did I stop using oil on my hair? Forgot about it I guess. I gave it a good coating in EVOO tonight.


EVOO is so good for your hair! It penetrates the hair shaft and if it's good for your body it's probably great for your hair too. I'm so glad I stumbled upon oil rinses because the only thing is the smell but when you conditioner wash after it pretty much takes care of that.  Who would have ever thought that conditioner could wash the excess oil out? But before I knew what oil rinses were I sat there and thought about it because it seemed like conditioner was drying out my hair almost as much as shampoo so I needed more for my hair. Great fix!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

At work thinking about what DC I'm going to use tomorrow. My hair is still very moisturized from the Joico MRTB DC I did last week. I have coconut oil in my hair right now for my prepoo  oil tx


----------



## Lucia

SuchaLady said:


> I have such dense hair and at first sight I thought to myself man bye, that's not gonna do anything  I was wrong! It holds my hair like no other.



Your contributing to my PJ relapse I want you to know that. 
You and the fact that they changed Aubrey organics to Aubrey Craponics when they changed the formula.


----------



## Lucia

MzSwift said:


> I've been on multiple hair boards over the years and there seems to be a trend where the ladies who wet bun religiously retain so much in so little time.  I mean I've seen ladies go from SL to BSL in a matter of months!  But I don't do buns.  So instead of wet bunning as a PS, I've been oiling my ends at night with Vatika Oil, putting it into a single bantu knot on top of my head and then baggying the knot.  I sure hope it has the same effect. HHG, ladies!



How will you wear your hair during the day?


----------



## Lucia

PureSilver said:


> @Lucia I like that, I may give the 3X per week washing a try since I'll be wearing wigs for a long time and it's always hot in my country.



Well pick some cheap but good conditioners
I picked up on sale
Tresemme botanique damage recovery macadamia conditioner it's new?
Suave professional Moroccan infusion shine conditioner, almond and shea butter conditioner and suave tropical coconut conditioner still the cheapest and still effective. All are available on Amazon.com. they all come in bigger sizes 28oz 40oz but I've only found the 40oz duo pack with the shampoo which I don't need. Any links ladies? TIA


----------



## Anaisin

I see Tresemme has a new shampoo, conditioner and hair masque....I need to try that masque


----------



## julzinha

Got my hair re-braided and it feels so good.


----------



## irisak

Sally's is having their 2 for $30 liter sale. I'm trying to resist but I just renewed my beauty club card so I have a $5 off coupon. I might to go cop some shampoos.


----------



## krissyhair

Caramel74 said:


> EVOO is so good for your hair! It penetrates the hair shaft and if it's good for your body it's probably great for your hair too. I'm so glad I stumbled upon oil rinses because the only thing is the smell but when you conditioner wash after it pretty much takes care of that.  Who would have ever thought that conditioner could wash the excess oil out? But before I knew what oil rinses were I sat there and thought about it because it seemed like conditioner was drying out my hair almost as much as shampoo so I needed more for my hair. Great fix!


You were right. It went well.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I used this sulfate free shampoo from cream of nature and I love it! Where have I been?! But I paid $5 for it and I feel a little salty.


----------



## Caramel74

krissyhair said:


> You were right. It went well.


Awesome! Glad it turned out well for you and thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

So I'm over my haircut and now don't know how to hide my hair until it grows out. Hmm I've never had faux locs ..maybe some braids. I'm about to do something. Why tf did I cut it


----------



## CodeRed

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> At work thinking about what DC I'm going to use tomorrow. My hair is still very moisturized from the Joico MRTB DC I did last week. I have coconut oil in my hair right now for my prepoo  oil tx



My hair is still moisturized from that treatment too. I did it on Wednesday night though. That stuff is the bomb.com. Thinking about holding off till this Wednesday to see if my hair AND scalp can go a whole week without being washed.


----------



## irisak

I picked up some manic panic hair dye today in rock n roll red. I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## MzSwift

Lucia said:


> How will you wear your hair during the day?



I usually rock a cowash n go ponytail during the day.  Right now I do it in my mini braids.  But when my hair is loose, I braid the ponytail in a single braid.  My buns just always look so puny.  Lol. When I get home, I take it out to let it dry all the way.  Then I oil my ends, top knot and baggy the knot overnight.


----------



## Honey Bee

Two days and I'm already sick of wigs.  I'm so ready to put this next set of crochet braids in. I feel like, protective styling should really be that... protective styling, as in, I don't have to mess with it all the damn time.  If I'm m/s'ing everyday, washing and conditioning and carrying on, I feel like I might as well be wearing it out. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## SuchaLady

SlimPickinz said:


> I used this sulfate free shampoo from cream of nature and I love it! Where have I been?! But I paid $5 for it and I feel a little salty.



Is it the CON Argan? If so, I used to push this hard a year or two ago. Y'all gone learn to buy my recommendations


----------



## SuchaLady

Lucia said:


> Your contributing to my PJ relapse I want you to know that.
> You and the fact that they changed Aubrey organics to Aubrey Craponics when they changed the formula.



Sorry  
Buy the gel though. Spring for the tub. It's $3  

I hoarded some Aubrey before they changed the formula as well and I rarely use any. I had 15 or so bottles but I donated 5 or 6 to a shelter. I may as well drop the rest off to them before they spoil.


----------



## SlimPickinz

SuchaLady said:


> Is it the CON Argan? If so, I used to push this hard a year or two ago. Y'all gone learn to buy my recommendations


you know what. I'm stupid. I need to call my college and high school and ask for a refund. I didn't connect that CON was Cream of Nature. Listen Lady you just go away! I always wondered what ppl were talking about when they were talking about when they mentioned CON. I just assumed it was something I had to go to Sallys for and I don't shop at Sallys lol


----------



## SlimPickinz

I'm not going to work tomorrow so I will be washing my hair tomorrow. Sht I just remembered that I left my fruit in my desk. Crap.


----------



## Dayjoy

SlimPickinz said:


> you know what. I'm stupid. I need to call my college and high school and ask for a refund. I didn't connect that CON was Cream of Nature. Listen Lady you just go away! I always wondered what ppl were talking about when they were talking about when they mentioned CON. I just assumed it was something I had to go to Sallys for and I don't shop at Sallys lol


 So...was it CON Argan?  If so, new formula or old?


----------



## Nightingale

I thought I'd have to live with mullet shaped hair until I deemed it long enough for shaping. Luckily, my hair is tightest in the back, looser in the front, and loosest at the crown; which gives me a cute bob shape. Now I can keep the money I saved for a Devacut.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Dayjoy said:


> So...was it CON Argan?  If so, new formula or old?


 it's in a clear bottle with a gold and yellow wrapper. I hope it's the good one!


----------



## Nix08

Cowashed today and just like before....aubrey's Rosa mosquetta does wonders for my hair!


----------



## Lucia

SuchaLady said:


> Sorry
> Buy the gel though. Spring for the tub. It's $3
> 
> I hoarded some Aubrey before they changed the formula as well and I rarely use any. I had 15 or so bottles but I donated 5 or 6 to a shelter. I may as well drop the rest off to them before they spoil.



I just bought a new tub of Eco styler last month and I haven't used it yet cause it's too cold outside.
I can't use gel until next month.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Had a dream last night that my hair was waist length..It was glorious!!!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Where's the straight hair thread?


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to figure out a new wash day. Classes start tomorrow and I will not be doing wash day at 6pm after class. I think Wednesday's will be my only option because with my unpredictable work schedule I work really late and don't wake up until noon some days.


----------



## beauti

*Sleek and Shine leave in conditioner is the bomb dot com on my natural hair. New staple.*


----------



## DivineNapps1728

If someone would have told me that my love for hair care would transition from a hobby  to an actual business venture I would have scoffed & walked away. It feels great to be doing things I never thought I would & the icing on the cake is that other people stand behind my products and vision too.


----------



## SuchaLady

beauti said:


> *Sleek and Shine leave in conditioner is the bomb dot com on my natural hair. New staple.*



I have a sample package of this at home to use. What do you like about it? I prefer creamy leave ins and it felt so watery in the pack.


----------



## SuchaLady

I have another product rave that I want to share. Would y'all like to know which product or should I not say anything?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@SuchaLady Girl, tell it


----------



## Lucia

Do any of you ladies know the difference between joico moisture recovery and intense hydration? TIA


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

1) I need to decide when I'm going to wash my hair this week because it's that time.

2) My favorite product lines have some new products I want to try out.

4) Now that my braids have loosened up I love how they look.

5) Even so I can't wait to go back to my usual style when I take them out and I think I found a braider that will do it. But I'm keeping these braids in for as long as I can considering how much I paid for them. I'm hoping another month at least.

6) If the braider I used before actually did cut my real hair, I'm hoping it will be offset by my new growth. Either way, I've grown my hair out once before, I can do it again.


----------



## Saludable84

Last night, I FaceTime-d my mother and she was doing her hair. She was doing a bun with fake hair. So she complains about how she really cannot do anything with her hair. I asked her why she stopped with twist outs and she claimed its because she has 4C hair and it doesn't look good on 4C hair. 

I've seen many a twist out on 4C hair. I told her she might need better products. She didn't want to hear it and insulted me by telling me "you can do twist outs because you have pretty hair, we can't all be blessed like you". Insult just rolled off me; I'm used to being teased. It just pissed me off a little because it was my mother. 

#continuestotwisthairout


----------



## SuchaLady

flyygirlll2 said:


> @SuchaLady Girl, tell it



@flyygirlll2 Well since you asked 





Blew dry my thick 6 months post hair stick straight in like 30-40 minutes flat  and its still straight!! My only complaint is that my hair is a tad bit dull which may be from the keratin (already planning on using Paul Mitchell SSS next time) but I am starting to suspect that the new growth is not holding on to my usual shining products.


----------



## SuchaLady

Lucia said:


> Do any of you ladies know the difference between joico moisture recovery and intense hydration? TIA



Buy the balm. Thats all you need to know


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Okay so I'm getting box braids Saturday. I am looking up all these cute little styles and I'm stoked. Wish me luck yall, I think I have to soak hair and deep condition. Any other tips on what I need to do before I get them installed would be appreciated.


----------



## KinkyRN

Took down my crochet braids. Even though I detangled and trimmed this color has about 3 inches of my hair effed up. I really need to cut all of this color out to save the rest but don't want to lose the length.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Illness has put a damper on my styling plans. I hope I have a snow day soon so I can pamper my hair during that downtime.


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing

I finally have time for a decent wash day. I've done a HOT with coconut and grapeseed oils. Now I have prepoo on my hair. I'll wash and deep condition after I pick my son up from school. I plan to lightly blow out my hair. Woot.


----------



## DarkJoy

Cali2tx said:


> Okay so I'm getting box braids Saturday. I am looking up all these cute little styles and I'm stoked. Wish me luck yall, I think I have to soak hair and deep condition. Any other tips on what I need to do before I get them installed would be appreciated.


please go in fully detangled and maybe plaited, with your own combs. I used to take a Motrin before because im tender headed and prone to headaches. 
Afterwards,

Get a nice balanced rinse out conditioner to wash and/or cowash with when braided. i prefer runny consistency for braids since it easily gets into the nooks and crannies. You can always thin out your favorite with distilled water. V05 works for me. Dont forget sealants for the scalp and length.


----------



## locabouthair

I've been sleeping with my fro out without tying it up and it's a hot mess right now. Dry and tangled. I slept with a stain bonnet but  should have braided it up. Still finding it challenging to style my hair. I was rocking cornrows but I want to give that a break. I don't want to spend too much time styling my hair.

My twistouts never come out defined. Don't know why.


----------



## fatimablush

SuchaLady said:


> I have another product rave that I want to share. Would y'all like to know which product or should I not say anything?


----------



## beauti

SuchaLady said:


> I have a sample package of this at home to use. What do you like about it? I prefer creamy leave ins and it felt so watery in the pack.


@*SuchaLady it's runny but not too watery. But definitely not thick. What I like about it is how my hair absorbs it right away. Thick leave ins just sit on my hair. And this product made my strands feel so...sleek, almost silky, and my curls were defined. It reminds me of Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea All Natural Leave-In, which is my fave. But the Sleek&Shine is less than $3 so....new staple *


----------



## Natty_Virgo

DarkJoy said:


> please go in fully detangled and maybe plaited, with your own combs. I used to take a Motrin before because im tender headed and prone to headaches.
> Afterwards,
> 
> Get a nice balanced rinse out conditioner to wash and/or cowash with when braided. i prefer runny consistency for braids since it easily gets into the nooks and crannies. You can always thin out your favorite with distilled water. V05 works for me. Dont forget sealants for the scalp and length.



Thank you! Dang you are the second person that mentions it might hurt. I really hope it doesn't! I'll make sure to do all of the above!


----------



## curlyTisME

locabouthair said:


> I've been sleeping with my fro out without tying it up and it's a hot mess right now. Dry and tangled. I slept with a stain bonnet but  should have braided it up. Still finding it challenging to style my hair. I was rocking cornrows but I want to give that a break. I don't want to spend too much time styling my hair.
> 
> My twistouts never come out defined. Don't know why.




What's your method and what products do you use?


----------



## locabouthair

curlyTisME said:


> What's your method abs what products do you use?



For the twist out I was using cantu leave in and Eco styler gel And then braiding on damp hair. I tried corn braiding and the box braids and still not defined. I also tried qhemet alma and olive cream and still came out the same. Maybe because my hair is short less than 4 inches? I don't have any heat damage.


----------



## Caramel74

locabouthair said:


> I've been sleeping with my fro out without tying it up and it's a hot mess right now. Dry and tangled. I slept with a stain bonnet but  should have braided it up. Still finding it challenging to style my hair. I was rocking cornrows but I want to give that a break. I don't want to spend too much time styling my hair.
> 
> My twistouts never come out defined. Don't know why.


I think it's good that you want to give your cornrows a break and I think it's very healthy for your hair and especially edges for you to sleep with your hair loose. Would you be able to conditioner wash in the shower with a wide tooth comb to get the tangles out and moisturize? Whatever you end up figuring out I think afros _should_ be picked out and just let to breathe and be loose.


----------



## Caramel74

locabouthair said:


> I don't have any heat damage.


 That's what's up! Keep up that healthy hair girl!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really have to figure out what I'm doing with my hair tomorrow.


----------



## locabouthair

Caramel74 said:


> I think it's good that you want to give your cornrows a break and I think it's very healthy for your hair and especially edges for you to sleep with your hair loose. *Would you be able to conditioner wash in the shower with a wide tooth comb to get the tangles out and moisturize*? Whatever you end up figuring out I think afros _should_ be picked out and just let to breathe and be loose.



Yes I ended up doing this last night. I think my twistout came out a little better. I may just need to retwist it before bed to avoid tangles. Even though I hate to retwist. Thank for the suggestions.


----------



## faithVA

I'm looking forward to being able to go from flat twist to a full puff or a bun. Patience, patience


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want to do finger coils but I don't think I have the patience or energy.


----------



## imaginary

It's like the world is conspiring to keep me in these braids...I may just have to pull it out during the week :/


----------



## AgeinATL

I am so happy that my edges are coming back in. They thinned out pretty bad from post partum shedding.


----------



## InBloom

I love my hair.


----------



## Honey Bee

locabouthair said:


> For the twist out I was using cantu leave in and Eco styler gel *And then braiding on damp hair.* I tried corn braiding and the box braids and still not defined. I also tried qhemet alma and olive cream and still came out the same. Maybe because my hair is short less than 4 inches? I don't have any heat damage.


Have you tried braiding/ twisting on dry hair? @Britt says she prefers that method. My hair is about that length, but I don't wear twist-outs... out.  I find I get the best (in house) definition when I use something that feels a little waxy, ie, As I am twisting whatever.


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> Have you tried braiding/ twisting on dry hair? @Britt says she prefers that method. My hair is about that length, but I don't wear twist-outs... out.  I find I get the best (in house) definition when I use something that feels a little waxy, ie, As I am twisting whatever.


@locabouthair  Hey! Yes, if I do a braid out or twist out on wash day it's done on wet or very damp hair. For braidouts, I realize it's better for some of the water to be soaked up b/c my cornrows take much longer to dry than my standard flat twist out. Nightly I'd lightly lightly dampen and rebraid for my braid outs and for my twist outs the same. 

For definition you def have to play with products. Right now Camille Rose curl maker gel gives me awesome definition and hold for my twist outs. It's GREAT on wet/damp freshly washed hair for definition.


----------



## curlyTisME

Jbco is my winter time boo. I'm stretching my blowout to six weeks and it's really helped me with maintaining a slight curl. My hair is still bouncy too.


----------



## locabouthair

Thanks @Britt and @honeybee . Next time I'll try it on semi dry hair and I'll try the Camille rose gel maker.


----------



## Lucia

locabouthair said:


> I've been sleeping with my fro out without tying it up and it's a hot mess right now. Dry and tangled. I slept with a stain bonnet but  should have braided it up. Still finding it challenging to style my hair. I was rocking cornrows but I want to give that a break. I don't want to spend too much time styling my hair.
> 
> My twistouts never come out defined. Don't know why.



Try braid outs and keep practicing the twist outs mine are still hit and miss too it's about products and techniques so times flat twist works sometimes regular twists.
Don't sleep with your hair loose that's asking for trouble even a pineapple is better than that. Try kinky curly knot today it still is the best when it comes to slip and a good leave in base too. 
Do you use butters, oils castor oil? 
HTH


----------



## JerriBlank

AgeinATL said:


> I am so happy that my edges are coming back in. They thinned out pretty bad from post partum shedding.



I just came in here to companies about post partum shedding. 
That olaplex saved what I had left. I didn't realize how bad it was until it stopped. Smh. Now they're gone, just now starting to come back in. *sigh*

Other than that, my hair is healthy, and I'm retaining length. I want to make bsl by my son's b day in August. I'm apl at my longest layer right now. I should definitely make that, right?


----------



## AgeinATL

JerriBlank said:


> I just came in here to companies about post partum shedding.
> That olaplex saved what I had left. I didn't realize how bad it was until it stopped. Smh. Now they're gone, just now starting to come back in. *sigh*
> 
> Other than that, my hair is healthy, and I'm retaining length. I want to make bsl by my son's b day in August. I'm apl at my longest layer right now. I should definitely make that, right?



Girl, the things we go through to bring children into the world...I didn't have this issue with my other 2 pregnancies but about a month or so after I gave birth, I noticed that my edges were super thin. Thankfully, they weren't completely gone, but they were noticeably thinned out. I didn't do anything extra (except maybe take some vitamins), just did my normal routine and they started to fill back in.

I think you should be able to make BSL in 7 1/2 months (depending on your torso and where you bra sits). Protect those ends, keep your hair moisturized and strong, and minimize heat usage. Good luck Jerri!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I am so happy that I went back to the products I used during my relaxed journey! My hair has never been so moisturized and easy to shampoo, detangle and manipulate


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I am so happy that I went back to the products I used during my relaxed journey! My hair has never been so moisturized and easy to shampoo, detangle and manipulate


Ooh, do tell!


----------



## nothidden

The "hat" season is killing me.  This on again off again w/covering my head, at my hair length, has taken its toll!  I've decided to wear my loc soc as a wide head band thru the Winter while wearing most of my hair in undisturbed twists underneath.  Guess this means I'm protective styling.


----------



## kanozas

Switched to Just For Me to cut the frizz and dang...that thing is strong!  Whew!  I didn't even leave it on long either.


----------



## Britt

Lucia said:


> Try braid outs and keep practicing the twist outs mine are still hit and miss too it's about products and techniques so times flat twist works sometimes regular twists.



I agree! For me, my flat twisting routine is a no fail technique. Most naturals I see do 2 strand twists...flat twisting is much better for me.


----------



## MzSwift

locabouthair said:


> I've been sleeping with my fro out without tying it up and it's a hot mess right now. Dry and tangled. I slept with a stain bonnet but  should have braided it up. Still finding it challenging to style my hair. I was rocking cornrows but I want to give that a break. I don't want to spend too much time styling my hair.
> 
> My twistouts never come out defined. Don't know why.



Are you doing the roll-n-twist technique when doing your twists?  That's when you roll the sections between your fingers before twisting them together. That's what helped to give me definition; n addition to adding a holding product (like the gel you're using) and making sure it was all the way dry before I took them down .  My natural hair texture was poofy/cloudy 4b so any pattern I had came from twistouts/braidouts. HTH!  GL!


----------



## MzSwift

Transitioning these mini braids into mini twists.  They've been in a month, I'm so proud of myself!  I'm starting off this year so much better with this PS. I didn't grow my hair long just to keep it hidden but I know that PSing is necessary for my hair to keep it healthy.  This a good compromise. I still have growth goals to meet. HHG, ladies!


----------



## lux10023

petty wap but i dont want to talk about haircare all the time...i feel a tinge bad but the last few weeks ive been out and if its a waitress and she is a sistah or if im getting service form  sistah, they go into oh what do yo use in your hair and etc....
i feel bad but ive kinda brushed it off...as i just wanna get the service i came for..lmaoooo
anyone whose reading this if i brushed you off nicely and swerved your hair questions my apologies i just want to eat my food or etc

unrelated the garnier products work wonders for my hair..that Brazilian smooth line....honeyyyyy!!!

and i wanna say i think i can give myself my own wash and sets....i did a set and it came out nice!!! i need to purchase a table top dryer...
@lulu97   what dryer do you use..my hair is not waist length but its dense and is mbl so i use the big rollers....was wondering what dryer you use regular rollers or the mesh rollers?


----------



## Lucia

kanozas said:


> Switched to Just For Me to cut the frizz and dang...that thing is strong!  Whew!  I didn't even leave it on long either.



What product were you using before?


----------



## kanozas

Lucia said:


> What product were you using before?



Just various mild ones...decided to try the kiddie.  They're still strong.


----------



## locabouthair

Lucia said:


> Try braid outs and keep practicing the twist outs mine are still hit and miss too it's about products and techniques so times flat twist works sometimes regular twists.
> Don't sleep with your hair loose that's asking for trouble even a pineapple is better than that.* Try kinky curly knot today it still is the best when it comes to slip and a good leave in base too. *
> Do you use butters, oils castor oil?
> HTH



Thanks. aww man I think I had this and gave it to my cousin. I'll see if I can get it back from her. I'll try the pineapple method. I haven't been using any butters or oils really. Just a leave in and qhemet cream as needed.




MzSwift said:


> *Are you doing the roll-n-twist technique when doing your twists?  That's when you roll the sections between your fingers before twisting them together. *That's what helped to give me definition; n addition to adding a holding product (like the gel you're using) and making sure it was all the way dry before I took them down .  My natural hair texture was poofy/cloudy 4b so any pattern I had came from twistouts/braidouts. HTH!  GL!



No I never heard of it. I'm going to youtube it and will try it out. Thanks.


----------



## MzSwift

kanozas said:


> Just various mild ones...decided to try the kiddie.  They're still strong.



That's why I don't like that they market them toward children - they're just as strong!  My mom used that on my virgin hair when I was 12.  My hair started breaking off so badly.  When I started self-perming at 15, I just used Optimum.  It was better for my hair than the so called "kiddie perm."


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

lux10023 said:


> petty wap but i dont want to talk about haircare all the time...i feel a tinge bad but the last few weeks ive been out and if its a waitress and she is a sistah or if im getting service form  sistah, they go into oh what do yo use in your hair and etc....
> i feel bad but ive kinda brushed it off...as i just wanna get the service i came for..lmaoooo
> anyone whose reading this if i brushed you off nicely and swerved your hair questions my apologies i just want to eat my food or etc
> 
> unrelated the garnier products work wonders for my hair..that Brazilian smooth line....honeyyyyy!!!
> 
> and i wanna say i think i can give myself my own wash and sets....i did a set and it came out nice!!! i need to purchase a table top dryer...
> @lulu97   what dryer do you use..my hair is not waist length but its dense and is mbl so i use the big rollers....was wondering what dryer you use regular rollers or the mesh rollers?



@lux10023 Hi! I use the LCL professional standing dryer:

http://lclbeauty.com/proddetail.php?prod=PRO-1028

For my rollers, I just use the regular magnetic ones with the snap on caps. They range from 1 1/2 inch to 2 inches in size. 

So happy your set came out nice!


----------



## lux10023

thanks a bunchhh for the info!!!!!! 

and i have the purple/magenta ones with the snap on caps...yay!!!




lulu97 said:


> @lux10023 Hi! I use the LCL professional standing dryer:
> 
> http://lclbeauty.com/proddetail.php?prod=PRO-1028
> 
> For my rollers, I just use the regular magnetic ones with the snap on caps. They range from 1 1/2 inch to 2 inches in size.
> 
> So happy your set came out nice!


----------



## ClassyJSP

I really need to wash and condition my hair


----------



## Britt

I am sooooooo glad that my hair is finally long enough to put in a low bun. I now have a go to lazy style on wash day w/o doing twist outs. I'm about to be a wet bunning fool. I washed my hair on Tuesday and then slicked it back and wore a scarf to sleep. The next day just took the scarf off and kept it moving. Last night, I sectioned it moisturized my hair and this morning it's in a low bun. I so miss doing this with my hair because this is what I'm use to for years. It also allows me to wash my hair maybe 2x a week now b/c it's so quick and easy to do. Tmrw I will put it up in a high bun.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I'm in dire need of a wash & dc. If I wait do it I'll have to risk getting outside with a wet head or wild hair.

It's sad that I'm considering taking a mini nap & just running around with crazy hair later.


----------



## imaginary

I finally pulled out my braids. I just cancelled my plans for saturday expecting the worst because I could feel the matting and locking at the back. But thankfully those came out with a little bit of work. My hair's still soft though, which made me especially relieved. I think I'm gonna do a quick henna treatment today and just treat myself.


----------



## Anaisin

I need more Camille Rose Fresh Curl


----------



## SlimPickinz

In a couple days I'll be hitting my 6th year as a natural. I think it's time to restart & big chop.


----------



## Anaisin

Straightening my hair again on the 31st or the 1st. Last time straightening until December 31st 2016. Hopefully my hair is longer then


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Thinking about cowashing and bunning as a hair routine to make it easier for me until I settle into a pattern with the baby.


----------



## Caramel74

SlimPickinz said:


> In a couple days I'll be hitting my 6th year as a natural. I think it's time to restart & big chop.


Big Chop? Why? Didn't you work really hard for all that growth? Do you ever get Dominican Blowouts? Maybe you should go and get your hair done before you decide to chop it all off... just sayin


----------



## SlimPickinz

Caramel74 said:


> Big Chop? Why? Didn't you work really hard for all that growth? Do you ever get Dominican Blowouts? Maybe you should go and get your hair done before you decide to chop it all off... just sayin


Lol my hair is always straight. If you visit the straight hair natural thread there's a recent picture. It's time to start over with this mane!


----------



## Caramel74

SlimPickinz said:


> Lol my hair is always straight. If you visit the straight hair natural thread there's a recent picture. It's time to start over with this mane!


ohhh ok, I gotcha  btw that's thumbs up lol it looks like flippin off but it's not I promise. Congratulations on your new journey.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

I am in love with my new twists


----------



## Nightingale

My hair is in really good condition right now. I think if I can be consistent with my regimen and products I can get some great growth. *crosses fingers* I'm so glad I transitioned back to natural.


----------



## ImanAdero

Why haven't I been plopping forever?!

My hair just is so defined after doing it.

I've always tshirt dried, but for some reason the order (soaking hair, products, THEN tshirt drying) makes such a difference! 

And it doesn't matter which products either! I used a leave in Styler last time and this time my Shea butter mix... soft [more] defined coils!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

My hair doesn't seem any longer but it's feels thicker. I had to buy bigger clips for sectioning. I think my hair gets thicker first, then longer as it grows. So maybe it's about to drop!


----------



## overtherainbow

I'm so annoyed. I'm too lazy to mix my own butters this winter so I went out to whole foods to buy a jar of whipped shea. This heifer tried to sell me 2oz of Shea butter for $20!  I just moved to a major city in the midwest from NYC and NJ and so I'm still trying to get used to cultural differences but c'mon!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

overtherainbow said:


> I'm so annoyed. I'm too lazy to mix my own butters this winter so I went out to whole foods to buy a jar of whipped shea. This heifer tried to sell me 2oz of Shea butter for $20!  I just moved to a major city in the midwest from NYC and NJ and so I'm still trying to get used to cultural differences but c'mon!


She tried to get you girl. That doesn't have any thing to do with cultural differences lmao. That was just plain greediness.


----------



## vevster

I'm having so much fun working through all the products I bought this past holiday season!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I went to clean my mirrors but I never seem to remember to get some Windex so I used ACV and some newspaper. So I started to do yarn braids, but after 6 braids I changed my mind


----------



## KinksAndInk

I am so over my hair and these Midwest winters.


----------



## krissyhair

overtherainbow said:


> I'm so annoyed. I'm too lazy to mix my own butters this winter so I went out to whole foods to buy a jar of whipped shea. This heifer tried to sell me 2oz of Shea butter for $20!  I just moved to a major city in the midwest from NYC and NJ and so I'm still trying to get used to cultural differences but c'mon!


God forbid you go to a Midwest beauty supply store after being on the east coast to discover they don't pack the yellow shea butter down into the container. They leave it fluffed up with lots of air surrounding it.


----------



## ag00

whosthatcurl said:


> I went to clean my mirrors but I never seem to remember to get some Windex so I used ACV and some newspaper. So I started to do yarn braids, but after 6 braids I changed my mind



I struggled with the SAME thing recently cleaning my apt. Didn't have any windex so I looked online and they said you can use vinegar. Worked like a charm!!


----------



## fatimablush

overtherainbow said:


> I'm so annoyed. I'm too lazy to mix my own butters this winter so I went out to* whole foods to buy a jar of whipped shea. This heifer tried to sell me 2oz of Shea butter for $20!*  I just moved to a major city in the midwest from NYC and NJ and so I'm still trying to get used to cultural differences but c'mon!


 

um












and just nope


----------



## fatimablush

i use just about everything i used on my relaxed hair on my twa/natural hair...but i am loving that As I Am to co-wash


----------



## Honey Bee

whosthatcurl said:


> I went to clean my mirrors but I never seem to remember to get some Windex so I used ACV and some newspaper. So I started to do yarn braids, but after 6 braids I changed my mind





ag00 said:


> I struggled with the SAME thing recently cleaning my apt. Didn't have any windex so I looked online and they said you can use vinegar. Worked like a charm!!


I use alcohol (the green one) and water in a spray bottle. I love it cuz everything smells so good after.


----------



## Honey Bee

ImanAdero said:


> Why haven't I been plopping forever?!
> 
> My hair just is so defined after doing it.
> 
> I've always tshirt dried, but for some reason the order (soaking hair, products, THEN tshirt drying) makes such a difference!
> 
> And it doesn't matter which products either! I used a leave in Styler last time and this time my Shea butter mix... soft [more] defined coils!


Oh really now?! _*googling*_


----------



## divachyk

I went through most of my products and tossed items that needed to go - items that didn't work well, was old or seemed at the end of its shelf life. I didn't dwell on it, I just tossed it because if I sit and think too long, I'd convince myself to keep stuff that really need to go. I still have samples to sift through and another batch of products but at that point, I'll be done. I will try to do this every 6  months as it's my goal to dwindle this stash and only have on hand things that work.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think I'm going to be adding 2 vitamins to my current regimen and having protein shakes for breakfast. I just need to find a protein powder that doesn't taste completely disgusting.


----------



## meka72

I need to drink more water because I know my hair suffers when I'm dehydrated. 

I've been using aloe vera gel to close my cuticles at the end of my wash day and it has helped tremendously. My hi-po hair dries in about 20-30" even when I use ACV/AVJ mixed with water. Now that I've switched to aloe vera gel, it takes my hair a lot longer to dry.


----------



## claud-uk

KinksAndInk said:


> I think I'm going to be adding 2 vitamins to my current regimen and having protein shakes for breakfast. I just need to find a protein powder that doesn't taste completely disgusting.



@KinksAndInk - Soy Protein powder is the cheapest that I've found across the board (versus Whey/Pea protein etc).  It's unflavoured and tastes like shite (I emailed the company and told them) and the ONLY way to drink it is with banana mixed in (I tried berries and all sorts, and nothing but banana makes it drinkable IMO).  I recommend Soy bc it gives The Most bang for buck - around 91% protein compared with around 70% for the other protein types yet is one of the cheapest forms of protein powder.

Also limit your intake to 30g or less per shake, the body cannot process more than that in one sitting and any remaining is converted into either waste, fat or energy.


----------



## rileypak

My hair is quite possibly the softest it's ever been during my transition since I started doing a water rinse between shampoo wash days a few months ago.
I'm loving the soft, fluffy mass!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thanks for the advice. I've used protein powders in the past and based on my body, I can actually do more than 30grams with no adverse affects. And I know that I can't do soy. Tried and it's disgusting. I'm not worried about the price, for me it's the taste. Bananas are high in sugar and I'm watching my sugar intake as well, trying to limit myself to about 15-20grams a day. A banana can have about 15grams, most times more. Depending on the sugar content of the protein powder that would push me over my limit. I'm looking into rice, pea and defatted beef protein powder to determine which is best for my needs and taste buds. 


claud-uk said:


> @KinksAndInk - Soy Protein powder is the cheapest that I've found across the board (versus Whey/Pea protein etc).  It's unflavoured and tastes like shite (I emailed the company and told them) and the ONLY way to drink it is with banana mixed in (I tried berries and all sorts, and nothing but banana makes it drinkable IMO).  I recommend Soy bc it gives The Most bang for buck - around 91% protein compared with around 70% for the other protein types yet is one of the cheapest forms of protein powder.
> 
> Also limit your intake to 30g or less per shake, the body cannot process more than that in one sitting and any remaining is converted into either waste, fat or energy.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I lightweight thought about texlaxing this weekend.  The frizz was serious.


----------



## curlyTisME

Need to bring my hair to life but I refuse to use a flat iron. I think I'll moisten lightly with Nairobi foam wrap and roll.


----------



## Kindheart

I no longer keep my hair in a bun  .yes I have split ends but my edges are fuller and my hair is mbl. Protective styles are good for  length but suck for the hairline,even a "lose " style affects it .
Aphogee 2 minutes protein con is the truth.


----------



## claud-uk

@KinksAndInk - You've brought me to my senses. I'm not new to protein but probably ought to have spent more time looking into the benefits of the different types.  I have a "most for the least" mentality that is going to end Right.Now.  

HHG


----------



## DarkJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> Thanks for the advice. I've used protein powders in the past and based on my body, I can actually do more than 30grams with no adverse affects. And I know that I can't do soy. Tried and it's disgusting. I'm not worried about the price, for me it's the taste. Bananas are high in sugar and I'm watching my sugar intake as well, trying to limit myself to about 15-20grams a day. A banana can have about 15grams, most times more. Depending on the sugar content of the protein powder that would push me over my limit. I'm looking into rice, pea and defatted beef protein powder to determine which is best for my needs and taste buds.


I use Vega Protein powder. Mix with water. Sweetened with stevia and quite a few flavors. I think most of the protein comes from lentils and other legumes.  No soy or dairy since I cant have too much of either.


----------



## mochalocks

I can't wait until I get my hair done in Marley twists. Hopefully they last until my birthday. .


I will decide after if I'm going to start my locs again, or keep perming it.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

@KinksAndInk @claud-uk  I've had similar issues with finding a protein powder I can stomach in the past & recently I began making my own out of raw pumpkin seeds which are an excellent source of protein. The powder has no flavor and it works exceptionally well in all of my smoothie recipes. I only grind up enough seeds for a day or two at a time & I drop it in with all other smoothie ingredients. 

HTH !


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I LOVE jumbo box braids, but the weight of the extensions (when the braids are my preferred size) give me horrible headaches; jumbo twists are lighter, but they don't last as well. 

Ugh.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thank you! Might try this.


DivineNapps1728 said:


> @KinksAndInk @claud-uk  I've had similar issues with finding a protein powder I can stomach in the past & recently I began making my own out of raw pumpkin seeds which are an excellent source of protein. The powder has no flavor and it works exceptionally well in all of my smoothie recipes. I only grind up enough seeds for a day or two at a time & I drop it in with all other smoothie ingredients.
> 
> HTH !


----------



## movingforward

I'm really thinking about locing my hair.   I'm so lazy when it comes to combing my hair everyday.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying to decide if I'm going to stick with a Wednesday wash day or move it to Thursday. I want to start using my Njoy oil again but I have clinical rotations Saturday mornings and I don't want to hear anybody's mouth about my hair having a noticeable scent to it. So I think I'll wash on Thursdays and use the oil for my nightly scalp massages Saturday-Wednesday. 

I also think I need to get more serious about my hair journal. I need to keep track of what I'm doing.


----------



## KinkyRN

After looking at my schedule for the future working 2 jobs (no days off). I see I will be forced to protective style for quite a while. Thank God for crochet braids. Even more thankful I can do them my self (I am style challenged)


----------



## kanozas

I have to wash every 2  days, 3 days max.  My scalp just feels gross.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I have 3 jars of SM curl enhancing smoothie to use before October. I'm about to be using this stuff for everything.


----------



## claud-uk

DivineNapps1728 said:


> @KinksAndInk @claud-uk  I've had similar issues with finding a protein powder I can stomach in the past & recently I began making my own out of raw pumpkin seeds which are an excellent source of protein. The powder has no flavor and it works exceptionally well in all of my smoothie recipes. I only grind up enough seeds for a day or two at a time & I drop it in with all other smoothie ingredients.
> 
> HTH !



@DivineNapps1728 - the green ones right?  I LOVE those, I used to add those, sunflower seeds and ground almonds to my protein shakes for calories and texture, but I stopped bc they were making me too full to eat.   I need to start back with that as I have trouble absorbing nutrients so if I can drink them in that will work better for me.  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## cravoecanela

I wonder what I could do with leftover aloe vera gel? Using it as any type of leave in makes my hair super hard and tangled. Maybe add it to a conditioner?


----------



## DarkJoy

cravoecanela said:


> I wonder what I could do with leftover aloe vera gel? Using it as any type of leave in makes my hair super hard and tangled. Maybe add it to a conditioner?


I never been able to use it straight either. My ends start snapping off 

Its ok mix ed in stuff and way down the list tho


----------



## DivineNapps1728

claud-uk said:


> @DivineNapps1728 - the green ones right?  I LOVE those, I used to add those, sunflower seeds and ground almonds to my protein shakes for calories and texture, but I stopped bc they were making me too full to eat.   I need to start back with that as I have trouble absorbing nutrients so if I can drink them in that will work better for me.  Thanks for the reminder!



Yes, the green ones


----------



## DivineNapps1728

10 days until my first vending event of the year & I'm a ball of emotions. Prayerfully everything goes off without a hitch


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really underestimated how much my hair has grown in the past nine months or so. My usual clay wash recipe was barely enough to cover my hair the way I like it to. I had to scrape the bowl to get enough to do a face mask. I'll need to double it next time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy Birthday @Saludable84 !


----------



## claud-uk

cravoecanela said:


> I wonder what I could do with leftover aloe vera gel? Using it as any type of leave in makes my hair super hard and tangled. Maybe add it to a conditioner?



Chicoro's pre-poo (I think the thread is called sth like "So you need a moisture-drenched pre-poo")?  Works an absolute treat!


----------



## Kindheart

Alikay Moisture parfait smells exactly like CD Ocean body line .


----------



## Anaisin

Didn't know they sold Shea Moisture in some Marshalls now. It's $6.99 there


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Is there a Bobeam Naturals thread somewhere?


----------



## mz.rae

Thinking about transitioning again, except this time I'm going to stick with straight hair. And as a natural only wearing straight hair, that was the only thing that worked for me as a natural.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Twisted my hair into small twists after I washed it. I wish I could wear it like this or in smaller twists but I feel like it looks messy and scalpy because I'm always too lazy to part it properly.


----------



## Anaisin

I swear I watch this video at least once a month lmfao


----------



## rileypak

KinksAndInk said:


> Twisted my hair into small twists after I washed it. I wish I could wear it like this or in smaller twists but I feel like it looks messy and scalpy because I'm always too lazy to part it properly.



I feel you on this.


----------



## Kindheart

Anaisin said:


> I swear I watch this video at least once a month lmfao


What video is that? That hair looks a mess lol


----------



## GGsKin

Kindheart said:


> What video is that? That hair looks a mess lol



Someone posted it in a previous thread. The poor girl was feeling her failed culrformer set though lol. Not that she gave it much chance of setting.


----------



## alex114

@Anaisin nothing can EVER top when that first curlformer came out-- I damn near fainted


----------



## niknakmac

Thinking of installing some spring twists just a touch longer than my hair.  Really I just want my twists to last a good 4 weeks  and still look good.  I am going to install this weekend if I'm not too lazy.


----------



## Anaisin

Kindheart said:


> What video is that? That hair looks a mess lol


----------



## curlyTisME

I have no desire to be bothered with my hair. Four week old blowout still in effect.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

I wanted to blog more about hair & hair care, but I'm not hard core about documenting everything I do to my hair like I was when I first went natural.


----------



## Kindheart

Anaisin said:


>


Lmao she really thought she did something there.


----------



## fatimablush

what i learned.

this lady at the doctor's office asked me about my wig. i told her the name of it. i also told her that it was discontinued..it really is.

i also told her a name of a similar one. this lady has been on my back about this one wig. she wanted me to take it off at the doctor's office
and give it to her. i politely told her no.

Twingurl told me i shouldn't have even given her that so now when i go to the doctor's office for chemo and my injections afterward she is going to ask and beg for the wig. i don't mind sharing some of my details... i even introduced her to this website..pintrest and hairlista youtube and everything to set her out on the path....as mentioned before...i didn't mind...but as of now i do...

i now know why some women keep their wig and beauty secrets.


----------



## CodeRed

fatimablush said:


> what i learned.
> 
> this lady at the doctor's office asked me about my wig. i told her the name of it. i also told her that it was discontinued..it really is.
> 
> i also told her a name of a similar one. this lady has been on my back about this one wig. she wanted me to take it off at the doctor's office
> and give it to her. i politely told her no.
> 
> Twingurl told me i shouldn't have even given her that so now when i go to the doctor's office for chemo and my injections afterward she is going to ask and beg for the wig. i don't mind sharing some of my details... i even introduced her to this website..pintrest and hairlista youtube and everything to set her out on the path....as mentioned before...i didn't mind...but as of now i do...
> 
> i now know why some women keep their wig and beauty secrets.



That lady sounds like a psycho.


----------



## Aggie

I did cowash my hair this morning but I'm still so hair lazy, I have no desire to moisturize tonight. I know I should but I don't wanna, so I ain't gonna


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm full of random thoughts tonight:
1. I dusted my ends tonight so the itch to cut my hair has been scratched. 
2. I really like my hair in these twists. I think that maybe this fall I'll be comfortable with wearing them as a style. I just need to find a better product for hold.
3. I think I want to color again but I probably won't until my birthday since I plan on staying in wigs until then. 
4. Still going strong with my beautifully bamboo tea and vitamins. Haven't missed a day of either so far. Can't wait to see some growth.


----------



## Missjaxon

fatimablush said:


> what i learned.
> 
> this lady at the doctor's office asked me about my wig. i told her the name of it. i also told her that it was discontinued..it really is.
> 
> i also told her a name of a similar one. this lady has been on my back about this one wig. she wanted me to take it off at the doctor's office
> and give it to her. i politely told her no.
> 
> Twingurl told me i shouldn't have even given her that so now when i go to the doctor's office for chemo and my injections afterward she is going to ask and beg for the wig. i don't mind sharing some of my details... i even introduced her to this website..pintrest and hairlista youtube and everything to set her out on the path....as mentioned before...i didn't mind...but as of now i do...
> 
> i now know why some women keep their wig and beauty secrets.



@fatimablush

I'm sorry this happened to you with all that you're going through. I do feel your pain. I've had people to ask for clothes, shoes and wigs off my body. I've had a woman that I've known for year literally tell me that she knows I must have shoes in the car that I can take my boots off my feet and give to her on the spot. We were in the middle of the street for a street revival/church festival at the time. My advice to you is to stay firm and don't give in because she'll continue to ask for more. The wig is yours and her insisting that you give it to her is like saying that you simply don't deserve what your hard earned money has paid for and that is simply not the case. People like her try to take advantage of a kind and giving heart. I wish you the best and continued improvement of your health unhindered by nuisances.


----------



## Smiley79

I can't believe how much I'm enjoying my hair in a bun over wearing wigs this week. It's so easy to access my hair, get it moisturized and put it back in a low bun.


----------



## overtherainbow

I am officially grazing waist length!!! Won't claim it for another two months though.  I am loving this new reggie!


----------



## mzteaze

Not sure why I avoided it for so long but my hair had been enjoying oiling with steam.  After I rinse the oil off, my hair cleans easily too.


----------



## krissyhair

Anaisin said:


> Didn't know they sold Shea Moisture in some Marshalls now. It's $6.99 there


They had purification mask too


----------



## Nightingale

I bought 3 Eden's Body works Souffles at Sally Beauty B2G1 free. As soon as I got to my car, I began to berate myself. My products work just fine, I don't need this stuff. Will return later.

Once I got home, I rinsed my hair and dutch flat twisted. I don't know if "dutch flat twist" is actually a thing, but I'm trying to describe two big flat twists, like french braids. French twists? Whatever, point is I did it. They aren't great, but not so bad I need to redo them. Go me!

I'm going to wear a wig tomorrow, so I can get use to it. My new job isn't very curly/coily hair friendly and I don't ever plan on straightening again. I cannot wait until I have enough length for thick buns or a long braid.




overtherainbow said:


> I am officially grazing waist length!!! Won't claim it for another two months though.  I am loving this new reggie!



Now you know you need to tell us your reggie. I'll wait.


----------



## CodeRed

Missjaxon said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you with all that you're going.



@fatimablush  I second this. I stopped reading when you wrote that she asked you to take off your wig and give it to her. That's really sad that you have someone harassing you when you're going through all of these medical problems - especially at the doctors' office you go to for help.


----------



## fatimablush

CodeRed said:


> @fatimablush  I second this. I stopped reading when you wrote that she asked you to take off your wig and give it to her. That's really sad that you have someone harassing you when you're going through all of these medical problems - especially at the doctors' office you go to for help.




tell me about it...so much for being nice. BRF back in effect for certain folks. my mom went with me to get my injection and she started the drama all over again. my mom was like Really....over some darn hair...

lol.

i don't have to go back until feb3. hopefully this will be over. i can't stand being annoyed.

BRF(B!ish Resting Face)


----------



## CodeRed

fatimablush said:


> tell me about it...so much for being nice. BRF back in effect for certain folks. my mom went with me to get my injection and she started the drama all over again. my mom was like Really....over some darn hair...
> 
> lol.
> 
> BRF(B!ish Resting Face)



Ok now there's really something wrong with her. People doing crazy just in front of one person is bad enough but to do it in front of other people like it's normal behavior is really creepy...

Can you go to a different doctor? Or tell them the problem and have her removed? That's some ish that might go to the next level...

Lol @ BRF


----------



## Cattypus1

locabouthair said:


> For the twist out I was using cantu leave in and Eco styler gel And then braiding on damp hair. I tried corn braiding and the box braids and still not defined. I also tried qhemet alma and olive cream and still came out the same. Maybe because my hair is short less than 4 inches? I don't have any heat damage.


I cannot use gels. I must use a setting foam or mousse for twistouts. My favorite is Nairobi.  I get lasting hold and definition and no crunch. I finish with a little PM SS. I'm a 4abc. I have to use something that will allow my fine 4abc hairs to "slide" against each other instead of sticking together and matting. I'm currently on day 6 of a twistout. Maybe you should try a setting lotion instead of a gel.


----------



## locabouthair

Cattypus1 said:


> I cannot use gels. I must use a setting foam or mousse for twistouts. My favorite is Nairobi.  I get lasting hold and definition and no crunch. I finish with a little PM SS. I'm a 4abc. I have to use something that will allow my fine 4abc hairs to "slide" against each other instead of sticking together and matting. I'm currently on day 6 of a twistout. Maybe you should try a setting lotion instead of a gel.



I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## kanozas

Some of these YT'ers should reconsider what they expose in their vlogs.  I don't want to see your breastfeeding nipples nor bulk of your huge breast, don't want to see you naked in the bath with the baby and please stop wearing clinging wet  towels ....just resume film when you're dressed.  What on earth?  I pee and blow my nose and scratch my armpits...do I need to show that?  Not everything should be shown on a vlog or video.  Don't these people have jobs?  Bosses, neighbors, cousins?  Over-sharing.


----------



## Kindheart

This part of the forum is so relaxing..I missed it


----------



## overtherainbow

Nightingale said:


> Now you know you need to tell us your reggie. I'll wait.


I didn't post my reggie because I'm sure you ladies of tired of me talking about mu twists lol. 
 I just wash with a mild cleanser and DC with heat once a week alternating between a protein and moisture consitioner.  But this week I used joico moisture rinse out conditioner as a DC and it really fit my moisture and protein needs so I won't have to alternate anymore.  Before each wash I prepoo with a cheap conditioner and section my hair off into 4 sections just to get my detangling process started.  I keep my hair in sections throughout the wash process and let my hair air dry for about 45 minutes so that my porous strands aren't too fragile during styling. 
I only style my hair with juices and berries Naptural85 style.  I moisturize with EVCO and seal my ends with a natural butter blend as I twist my hair into smallish twists.  I then PS through the week with my flexi 8 clips/updos making sure to leave my bangs out to prevent strained edges. 
I noticed a huge change in my hair when I stopped using a water-based moisturizer.  It was too much for my porous hair. My poor color treated bangs were suffering. I can use unnatural rinse out products without any trouble, but I cannot leave an unnatural product in my hair for a week.  It will dry it out over time. Also, I got tired of paying for it!


----------



## MzSwift

I'm happy for you @overtherainbow !! It feels good to meet hair goals!  Early congratulations to you since I'm sure you're probably suffering from hairnorexia


----------



## MzSwift

I plan to straighten my hair again next week.  I hope to be inching back into WL land before the EOTY.  I really need to perfect my blowout game since that will be key to a good flat iron.  If it looks good, I'll try to get some pix.  If not, no evidence will be available. LOL


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thinking about adding oil rinses to my regimen. Maybe in March.


----------



## myronnie

I'm three inches from waist length woo! Being a busy student and leaving my hair alone has paid off!


----------



## overtherainbow

MzSwift said:


> I'm happy for you @overtherainbow !! It feels good to meet hair goals!  Early congratulations to you since I'm sure you're probably suffering from hairnorexia


Thanks! Yes I suffer from major hairnorexia! I had a moment two weeks ago because I thought that my hair was still at BSL.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Got places to go & I need to be cute.

High sleek bun a la gorilla snot to the rescue !


----------



## fatimablush

CodeRed said:


> Ok now there's really something wrong with her. People doing crazy just in front of one person is bad enough but to do it in front of other people like it's normal behavior is really creepy...
> 
> Can you go to a different doctor? Or tell them the problem and have her removed? That's some ish that might go to the next level...
> 
> Lol @ BRF



I luv my doc..I will just have me treatments on one of the other floors. My mom was like there is no sense that. So my doc is making those arrangements.


----------



## imaginary

So I probably won't try straightening again unless I find a better way to combat the humidity here, I just don't trust those texture manageability systems... Also I'm going to ahve t invest in a better fine tooth comb, for when I eventually attempt setting my hair again.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I've decided not to change anything else in my regimen until my first wash day in February. Then I will be adding prepoos and oil rinses.


----------



## Anaisin

Target just added a ton of the new Shea Moisture hair, body, and face products on their site. Some say unavailable but most you can order now.

Not buying any hair products but I may buy that sensitive skin face moisturizer. My favorite moisturizer was already $65 now I believe it went up to $72. Mind you, it's barely 2 oz smh I keep trying to find a replacement but it's unmatched so far


----------



## curlyTisME

Hope my twist out is poppin tomorrow. 

Shrinkage is something I will always hate. 

Mine is 50% at least!


----------



## imaginary

While my flat-iron attempt was a fail, I had an amazing sleek low bun. I'm gonna wear this low bun all this week and then put back in the long box braids next weekend. I'm also going to have to experiment with wet bunning after I take out my next set of braids, hopefully I can work around the front of my hair being so much shorter than the back.


----------



## krissyhair

Don't let anyone cut your layers. I wanted a blunt cut. Actually endes up with a cut so the crown of the hair hangs lower than the nape. Crown is 18 inches, nape is 11. Could have been waist length and beyond if the nape was 18 inches as well.


----------



## Nightingale

If my life depended on merely french braiding my hair, I'd die.


----------



## MzSwift

DCing overnight again.  I've gotten so hair lazy that this is the only way I'll get around to DCing.  Instead of doing my nightly M&Sing, I just add whatever I want to DC with and then cover with two grocery bags, my skull cap and a bandana. I sleep on it fine and no drips.  I've never DC'd prior to washing but that's what I've been doing these past few weeks.  We'll see if my hair likes it.


----------



## vevster

It is so empowering to work with your own hair texture.  Fun seeing how it reacts to one product vs. another.  Going natural was the best thing I ever did!


----------



## blackeyes31626

My scalp is dry and itching like crazy and I can't find my Pura Body Naturals mango tea scalp butter. 
I do have some Sulfur 8 though but I really really don't want to put that stinky stuff on my scalp. *auggh*


----------



## aviddiva77

...


----------



## AgeinATL

I am officially one year natural!!


----------



## MileHighDiva

AgeinATL said:


> I am officially one year natural!!


----------



## AgeinATL

MileHighDiva said:


>



Thank you!!! It has been a crazy ride but I am loving it!


----------



## kanozas

Found my camellia oil at Marshall's.  There it was, just waiting for me.  Miracle.  Anyhoo, I love this oil.  It's a winner and a keeper...hair is moisturized and soft.  No smell, non-greasy.  Indian oils are good but they stink horribly and are so greasy so I'm saving all the sticky, stinky oils and concoctions for pre-poo.  Camellia/tsubaki is for daily use now.


----------



## MileHighDiva

kanozas said:


> Found my camellia oil at Marshall's.  There it was, just waiting for me.  Miracle.  Anyhoo, I love this oil.  It's a winner and a keeper...hair is moisturized and soft.  No smell, non-greasy.  Indian oils are good but they stink horribly and are so greasy so I'm saving all the sticky, stinky oils and concoctions for pre-poo.  Camellia/tsubaki is for daily use now.


How much was it?  What section of the store was it in?  How many ounces are in the bottle?  TIA!


----------



## KinksAndInk

My wash day is supposed to be Thursday but I want to wash now. I need a hobby or something because when I get bored I feel the need to wash my hair. I guess I'll try to hold off until at least Wednesday.


----------



## kanozas

MileHighDiva said:


> How much was it?  What section of the store was it in?  How many ounces are in the bottle?  TIA!


 
I have the one made in Japan but there are many out there.  Cold-pressed is more expensive.  Here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/antioxidant-r..._UL160_SR140,160_&refRID=1VJ3T95RRBWFRYDYZW5E


----------



## MileHighDiva

@kanozas 
How much was it at Marhall's?


----------



## Caramel74

KinksAndInk said:


> My wash day is supposed to be Thursday but I want to wash now. I need a hobby or something because when I get bored I feel the need to wash my hair. I guess I'll try to hold off until at least Wednesday.


I can't see how an oil rinse and conditioner wash would hurt if that's possible (hair is not in braids that take a long time, etc.).


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair is currently in 2 strand twists. Too much moisture and they'll unravel. I'll probably start wash day tomorrow.


Caramel74 said:


> I can't see how an oil rinse and conditioner wash would hurt if that's possible (hair is not in braids that take a long time, etc.).


----------



## Caramel74

KinksAndInk said:


> My hair is currently in 2 strand twists. Too much moisture and they'll unravel. I'll probably start wash day tomorrow.


I know how you feel, wash day feels and smells so good! It's definitely something to look forward to.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

My hair is officially 25 inches!

It felt like I was stuck at 22 inches forever! But that was probably because I measured every wash day  Then last week I suddenly felt like my hair got longer. Obviously it didn't grow over night but I was getting frustrated and lazy with my hair. I felt like it was everywhere and it was taking me forever to do. 

I'll stretch and post a quick pic wash day. I think I'm still WL/HL. We'll see Thursday.

Yay!


----------



## curlyTisME

I will cowash and deep condition tonight. My twistout need water every few days to avoid too much moisture loss.

I will M&S and retwist. I'll use SM CES and JBCO for that.

I need to detangle but I don't want any extra manipulation. Finger detangling is not for me. I might do four sections under water and keep it pushing. Got some cheap Garnier conditioner with crazy slip that should help the process.


----------



## mzteaze

The things we for our hair.....

I called myself making a high protein smoothie.  I usually make yummy ones but the first version of this was a complete fail.  Golden kiwi and stale fish (from my apparently old, stale super EFA oil)......bleech.  Was able to add in some frozen fruit to save it but yeah...


----------



## CodeRed

I think I'm going to attempt a 6 month relaxer stretch. I ended my last one at 4 months but I had ragged ends all of last year and I think that's where most of my breakage was coming from. This last relaxer left my hair stronger than any other relaxer I've used in my life (ORS No Lye) so I'll just monitor my hair and see if I can make it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm coming out with a ebook soon! I'm also making my own hair products and that will follow after


----------



## Lilmama1011

Also if you don't know, I'm on Instagram @GOLDENSTRANDZ to connect faster with me


----------



## krissyhair

This leave in conditioner from Suave for kids looks interesting. It's a cream.

http://www.suave.com/product/detail/1080113/purely-fun-leave-in-conditioner


----------



## kanozas

MileHighDiva said:


> @kanozas
> How much was it at Marhall's?




14.99 for 60 ml  btl

There are other brands but I think I'm going to only get the Japanese, not the Chinese (it supposedly has a smell).  Piping Rock sells it for 6.99 in their brand but it's the Chinese one  "Sinensis" (if not mistaken, that refers to China).  I did see some 120 ml bottles online and another brand of it but those people wanted your blood...FB PM, address, phone number, everything just to buy it.


----------



## kanozas

As much as this is going to hurt me, I'm going through all my hair products later today and am going to throw out anything I haven't used in a year.  Ouch!!!  Also, I'm going to buy a sulfate-free shampoo and some Aphogee.  Lorraine Massey convinced me to try curly again.  Oy vey...I'm just not happy with my hair except for henna color, hot oil treatments, Tsubaki oil for scalp and flaking and Giovanni conditioner.  Maybe my problems start in the shampoo bowl...sulfates.  Winter hates me.  Sigh.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Prepoo'd with coconut oil overnight. Now I'm doing a clay cleanse. Going to wash that out in about 30 minutes then do a light protein treatment, deep condition then put my hair in 4-6 braids. I'm wigging it until at least June.


----------



## Lilmama1011

krissyhair said:


> This leave in conditioner from Suave for kids looks interesting. It's a cream.
> 
> http://www.suave.com/product/detail/1080113/purely-fun-leave-in-conditioner


A leave in?!


----------



## MileHighDiva

@kanozas 
My favorite cleansing oil has camellia oil in it. It is yummy!


----------



## alex114

So instead of my monthly full head henna that I've done for the last 3 or 4 months, I'm going to do a treatment with Babyface Pure Protein mixed into Keracare humecto. I usually DC with Shea moisture but I don't wanna use my SM twice on the same washday.


----------



## CodeRed

kanozas said:


> As much as this is going to hurt me, I'm going through all my hair products later today and am going to throw out anything I haven't used in a year.  Ouch!!!  Also, I'm going to buy a sulfate-free shampoo and some Aphogee.  Lorraine Massey convinced me to try curly again.  Oy vey...I'm just not happy with my hair except for henna color, hot oil treatments, Tsubaki oil for scalp and flaking and Giovanni conditioner.  Maybe my problems start in the shampoo bowl...sulfates.  Winter hates me.  Sigh.



Unless they've gone bad you might want to donate them to a women's shelter if there's one near you.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think I want to go back to using Oyin Handmade products. I don't remember why I stopped other than I hate ordering stuff online. The bottles at Target aren't big enough and I miss my honey hemp conditioner so I'll probably be making an online order.


----------



## Saludable84

I


shawnyblazes said:


> Happy Birthday @Saludable84 !


im so late. Thank you


----------



## Nightingale

I've been having a few "woe is me, my hair isn't growing" days so, I twisted my hair up for the week. Good riddance.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Thank goodness we got this situation sorted out with our old braider. It's been on my mind but I've been busy job searching. I'm getting my hair braided on Saturday in my usual style. (Thank God!) Now if I can track down these new shampoos/conditioners I want to try out.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really enjoyed wash day yesterday...So much that I want to do it all over again today  But I'm not. I'll probably retwist my hair because I don't like the way my wig felt today.


----------



## MzSwift

I'm gonna straighten either tonight or tomorrow.  Did a protein/moisture DC overnight the other night and my hair feels harder than usual.  I guess it did the trick and I'll be ready for the heat.

Right now DCing with an oldie but goodie staple:  EVOO+honey+salt in Queen Helene Cholesterol conditioner.  Feels good to return to what I know.  The only thing I'm doing differently is dry DCing before washing.  I feel like I'm returning to having a regular regi again.  Consistency is one of the keys to retention for me.


----------



## Honey Bee

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Thank goodness we got this situation sorted out with our old braider.


I'm so glad, that was a serious situation.


----------



## kanozas

I think I've figured out my current hair problems ....silicones.  I stripped them today and my hair drank in the conditioner like never before, very little shedding, too.  That should greatly help me clearing out my pj stash.


----------



## Anaisin

Idk if it's a glitch or what but I'm on browsing on hattache and there's this new brand called beunique. The deep conditioner is $46 for 10oz. All the products are more than $30 and 8-10oz


They lost their damn minds...


----------



## kanozas

Anaisin said:


> Idk if it's a glitch or what but I'm on browsing on hattache and there's this new brand called beunique. The deep conditioner is $46 for 10oz. All the products are more than $30 and 8-10oz
> 
> 
> They lost their damn minds...




Shoot, I was thinking of trying the Deva Curl trio and it was going to cost 150.00 x3 people in this house.  I went to Trader Joe's instead lol.


----------



## fatimablush

every single time i massage my scalp with growth oils or what not..i end up with a sore scalp a couple of days later.(especially in the one spot) i was massaging my scalp and i was in tears...i wanted to beat my own self up. it doesn't matter what oil i use. castor oil was the worse though


----------



## fatimablush

i can't wait until my hair starts growing...cute tapered cut..here i come. probaly in Mar or Apr since i am a slow grower.


----------



## claud-uk

I tried an experiment this wash day. After shampooing with KC 1st Lather I used DC on one half and MSM dissolved in hot water on the other half.  Come time to redo each braid, there was NO DIFFERENCE in the feel of my hair, both sides equally soft, BUT the MSM side felt much better after applying moisturizer, it absorbed really nicely,  whereas the moisturizer seemed to 'sit' on my hair on the conditioned side. It would be amazing if this was a new discovery - that 1kg bag of MSM powder isn't going to get any smaller tasting the way it does,  man that stuff tastes like SHITE!


----------



## Caramel74

I was so excited about my braid out until I took it out and it was a huge ball of puff. As soon as I finger combed it to put it in a ponytail... POOF! So I ended up with a low bun for work. Later on in the day I took the bun out, shook it out and put it in a ponytail.


----------



## curlyTisME

I'm attempting to do more styles now that I'm keeping my hair straight. My wand curls today looked good. Trying to salvage them using Bantu knots. We shall see...


----------



## KinksAndInk

I love the way this OGX antifall niacin blah blah blah spray makes my scalp feel. It's all cool and tingly. I'm going to have to go pick up a few more bottles from Ulta tomorrow. Not sure what it's doing for my shedding just yet as I'm just now being consistent with it, but it's worth the few bucks for the refreshed scalp feeling I get when I massage with it.


----------



## curlyTisME

Bantu knots turned out well. I'll make them work all week.


----------



## AgeinATL

Even though I am super protein sensitive, my hair really responds well to the Shescentit Okra Reconstructor. I can certainly tell a difference when I use it. I thought as a natural, I didn't really need protein. I definitely do just not as often.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Anaisin said:


> Idk if it's a glitch or what but I'm on browsing on hattache and there's this new brand called beunique. The deep conditioner is $46 for 10oz. All the products are more than $30 and 8-10oz
> 
> 
> They lost their damn minds...


Oh my word, what is in it?!? God's tears?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Every since I've started school, I've been in these two Dutch Braids. I need to get my hair braided.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I've been doing so well with taking my vitamins and drinking my tea. Haven't missed a day. Hoping to see some growth when I do my length check in April.


----------



## maxineshaw

I really wish I could afford to pay someone to take my hair down.


----------



## mzteaze

I had great success with my "strong" protein DC which I cocktailed together using cheap gelatin, oils, SSA, and left over conditioner.

I've used Megatek for years now, but if I can develop a light, medium and strong versions, I think I've just purchased my last bottle of Megatek.  I need to purchase a bottle of Neutral protein filler to use as well.


----------



## krissyhair

First sewin. Scalp so tight.


----------



## Lissa0821

I so wish I could get braids and rock them for a while but I already know I will look like Naomi Campbell around the edges if I do.


----------



## Napp

Lissa0821 said:


> I so wish I could get braids and rock them for a while but I already know I will look like Naomi Campbell around the edges if I do.



 What about one of those braid wigs. I think I might try one


----------



## Aggie

whosthatcurl said:


> Oh my word, what is in it?!? God's tears?


If it is, I'd pay for those. But if not,


----------



## Aggie

Finally my 38 week post texlaxed hair is feeling like it needs to be retouched. It really took a long time this time and I think I know why. I haven't been taking my MSM pills for 2 months. The new texture is not as soft as the rest of my hair. 

That leaves me with a couple things to do, resume my MSM pills right after my 10 day Smoothie cleanse and texlax my hair in two weeks at 40 weeks post. All on perfect schedule


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want to cowash today but wash day is Wednesday and my hair feels fine. I don't want to do any unnecesarry manipulation. So I'll just wait patiently and make sure wash day is extra special.


----------



## curlyTisME

Moisturized and sealed well and bantu knotted my hair.
Used SM CES and EVOO.


----------



## Nightingale

After watching numerous videos on how to "slay this wig", I've widened the parts and created baby hair on my wigs. Next, bleaching the knots. I think I was supposed to bleach the knots first, but it is what it is.


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes

Thinking about going back to the relaxer. I will see after I get my hair flat ironed next week.


----------



## locabouthair

I saw some shea moisture shampoo and other products at tj maxx. Don't know if they are being discontinued or what.

Gonna try to do a fro hawk this week with marley hair. Don't know if my hair is long enough but we shall see.

qhemet amla and olive cream seems to agree with my hair. Never though I could air dry but it makes my hair feel soft.


----------



## claud-uk

KinksAndInk said:


> I want to cowash today but wash day is Wednesday and my hair feels fine. I don't want to do any unnecesarry manipulation. So I'll just wait patiently and make sure wash day is extra special.



_Niiice! _


----------



## claud-uk

krissyhair said:


> First sewin. Scalp so tight.



 Why didn't you stop her? How is it feeling today?


----------



## krissyhair

claud-uk said:


> Why didn't you stop her? How is it feeling today?


Still tight. It's going to have to grow.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying so hard to keep up with my winter wig regimen. But all I really want is to do a wash n go. I wonder if I can really hold out until mid April.


----------



## DarkJoy

AgeinATL said:


> Even though I am super protein sensitive, my hair really responds well to the Shescentit Okra Reconstructor. I can certainly tell a difference when I use it. I thought as a natural, I didn't really need protein. I definitely do just not as often.


SSI okra is the best DC in creation. I use it weekly and in different ways. If I follow the instructions using on dry hair, its a harder treatment. If used after a wash, its very moisturizing. Unfortunately I have to shampoo it out however I use it because it makes my scalp itch like mad. But idc cuz it is not leaving my reggi!


----------



## Honey Bee

I did my mother's hair, some crochet braids cut into an inverted 'lob', and you really cannot tell her nothing these past few days!  But she looks so cute, I'm letting it rock.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

So my hair still thinks it's natural, when it's supposed to be relaxed. Ayy, you do you boo.


----------



## claud-uk

Honey Bee said:


> I did my mother's hair, some crochet braids cut into an inverted 'lob', and *you really cannot tell her nothing these past few days!*  But she looks so cute, I'm letting it rock.



^^  - *ROFL!*  Tell us how she's been acting, but she sounds like a classy lady @Honey Bee ! Ps. you "go" too, girl, I tried putting box braids in my mum's hair and they turned out upside down and back-front I swear she gave me a look like "I'm not paying you to put these in and I'm Certainly not paying you to Take. These. Out."


----------



## AgeinATL

DarkJoy said:


> SSI okra is the best DC in creation. I use it weekly and in different ways. If I follow the instructions using on dry hair, its a harder treatment. If used after a wash, its very moisturizing. Unfortunately I have to shampoo it out however I use it because it makes my scalp itch like mad. But idc cuz it is not leaving my reggi!



You ain't NEVA lied!!! I have never tried it on dry hair. I may try it like that next time.


----------



## Honey Bee

claud-uk said:


> ^^  - *ROFL!*  Tell us how she's been acting, but she sounds like a classy lady @Honey Bee ! Ps. you "go" too, girl, I tried putting box braids in my mum's hair and they turned out upside down and back-front I swear she gave me a look like "I'm not paying you to put these in and I'm Certainly not paying you to Take. These. Out."


 @ your mother's face she made. Mine is running around town in dresses and heels and make up (now that I done showed her how to get her eyebrows right ), taking pics and sending them to her friends so they can hate. I think she wants me to update her fb page.


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> @ your mother's face she made. Mine is running around town in dresses and heels and make up (now that I done showed her how to get her eyebrows right ), *taking pics and sending them to her friends so they can hate. I think she wants me to update her fb page.*



LMAOOOOOOO!


----------



## KinksAndInk

So happy I decided to start listening to my hair again and do hard protein treatments every other week. My hair really loves protein and I can definitely see a difference. It's stronger and less frizzy (not that I really minded the frizz). No more breakage and less shedding.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Not really sure what I was trying to accomplish when styling my hair today. Let's just say I only accomplished a hot mess  I can't even save this. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## KinkyRN

Now that I am settled into my new jobs and coming out of orientation I think it's time to unleash my fro.  Can't wait for the stares!


----------



## nerdography

I'm 7 weeks post relaxer and I'm still really happy with my decision. I'm mad that I kept talking myself out it for two years.


----------



## KinksAndInk

1. I gave somebody the side eye so hard about some "hair care" advice they tried to give that I ended up with a headache smh.
2. I want to try this new Garnier leave in for curly hair but I'm not wearing my hair curly at the moment and won't be for a while so I saw no need to spend $5 on it right now if it's going to be sitting here collecting dust until May. But I reaaallly want it because their other leave in is a staple.
3. I have growth! This tea and these bamboo vitamins are a keeper. About 3/4 inch growth and I've only been on them since January 13th.


----------



## lux10023

Ditto 

My relaxed hair has been an absolute dream to manage omg 

Even dh commented on it as well regarding him being able to play in my hair moreso now 




nerdography said:


> I'm 7 weeks post relaxer and I'm still really happy with my decision. I'm mad that I kept talking myself out it for two years.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Two people at work asked me if I ever had a relaxer before After I told them yes, they made the comment of since I had "good hair" then I should try  to relax it again...

Debating on if this is shade or nah?


----------



## curlyTisME

Bantu knots tonight. I'll wash and deep condition one day next week.


----------



## Napp

I am so done with my hair. I wear wigs now and now I don't even care if the wig looks realistic or not. Idgaf. Idk what's gotten me in this funk but it has been a while. I decided to let my website and albums go. I just do not have the energy to keep it all up


----------



## Aggie

Wow, that Dudley's DRC 28 is the bomb.com. It left my hair feeling amazingly stronger. It will definitely stay in my hair treatment rotation


----------



## KinksAndInk

Cowashed trying to avoid going to sleep this early. Now I'm so relaxed from the shower and scalp massage that I can't be bothered to go in the other room to get my leave in and oil mix. So I'm using SM raw shea butter deep treatment masque as my leave in and olive oil to seal.


----------



## Honey Bee

@Britt!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I want to haul my assets off. I have two Etsy carts (Jakeala and Annabelle's Perfect Blends)just waiting to come home to mama. I have to wait though


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Napp said:


> I am so done with my hair. I wear wigs now and now I don't even care if the wig looks realistic or not. Idgaf. Idk what's gotten me in this funk but it has been a while. I decided to let my website and albums go. I just do not have the energy to keep it all up


I've followed you off and on for years
 You have beautiful hair. I always liked your natural hair.  But hey we all have our hair struggles.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Besides this week my hairs been behavin'! Who would have thought my hair issues would be remedied with a regimen. Yea I know. Duh, right? .  I've always played it by ear with my hair. I washed when I felt it needed it or I wanted to. That just did not work for my hair. I need scheduled washes. And my hair loves to be shampooed. No more cowashing for me. My hair is only acting funky this week because I was days late with last week's wash. Now I'm getting it back on track.


----------



## Caramel74

Napp said:


> I am so done with my hair. I wear wigs now and now I don't even care if the wig looks realistic or not. Idgaf. Idk what's gotten me in this funk but it has been a while. I decided to let my website and albums go. I just do not have the energy to keep it all up


 I hope you figure something out soon.


----------



## Kindheart

I found an Afroveda sheaAmla from 2012 unopened kept in the refrigerator  . I opened it today and it looks good and smells good ,I put it on my hair and feels good ..2012 though .....


----------



## AlkalineSteam

I am so sad. This 7 day twist out is still beautiful but my scalp says that today MUST be wash day with no delay. I've been putting off getting in the shower for a whole hour.


----------



## MzSwift

I apologize in advance for the long post:

So I straightened last Thursday and my hair turned out very well.  I think I've finally mastered my straightening technique.  The only problem was that I wasn't really feeling my hair so I didn't take pictures.  I'm disappointed.  I should've been at least HL by now as I was WL two years ago.  So I think that impacted how I felt about it.

If I'm honest, I haven't been feeling my hair since I made WL back in Dec 2013.  That's why I texlaxed in April 2014.  I wanted to show more length and get away from those stinkin' SSKs.  I had hoped to wet bun since I planned to start working out.  But that didn't happen and I grew even more ambivalent about my hair.  There were a few benefits to texlaxed hair though - less SSKs, my scalp could breathe better, my "out" styles held better, easier air drying and straightening.

That year, I tried wearing it out more.  I tried straightening more often.  Yet, each time I straightened, I was disappointed that I had not progressed.  Don't get me wrong.  I've never had hair this long (MBL) in my entire life.  For over 20 years, my hair was never longer than 3-4 inches.  So when I shaved my head and started this journey back in 2009, my ultimate goal was APL.  I hit that within 2.5 years and I kept hitting goals quickly.

Which brings me back to my disappointment.. since 2014, I haven't been happy with my hair and I had no desire to go back to heavy PSing.  So I put my hair back into mini braids this past Thursday, thinking that I would PS for the next 1-1.5 mths and then texlax in March.  But I think I've made the decision to leave them in and grow braidlocks.  I really didn't want to have to cut off my hair so I found a few blogs and this lady's YT vid:


My mini braids look very similar to hers in length and density.  I had always planned to loc at some point in my journey but I had always thought that I had to have natural hair in order to do so.  I'm actually getting excited about my hair again.  I have fine strands that love low-no manipulation so I anticipate that this will be a move in the positive direction.  If not, I have no problem shaving it off and starting over again. Either way, I won't sell myself short again.  I'm definitely going for HL hair any way I can get it!   HHG, ladies!!


----------



## MzSwift

For reference, and maybe inspiration.  My hair stats are mostly 4b, slow growing, med density, fine strands, no-po and cottony/fluffy:

My BC, June 2009-







CBL, Nov 2010-





APL, Oct 2011





BSB, Apr 2012-





MBL, Apr 2013-





WL, Dec 2013 (lost my photographer in the divorce)-


----------



## MileHighDiva

@MzSwift 
I can't see the pix.


----------



## MzSwift

MileHighDiva said:


> @MzSwift
> I can't see the pix.



Thx, I'll try to fix.  They're from my LHCF album so I'm not sure if I'm attaching them correctly...


----------



## CodeRed

@MzSwift 

I'm glad you found love for your hair again


----------



## MzSwift

@CodeRed 

((HUG)) Thank you so much!


----------



## CodeRed

MzSwift said:


> @CodeRed
> 
> ((HUG)) Thank you so much!



I saw you mention divorce and that's a hard thing... usually the hair is the first to go. Proud of you for maintaining


----------



## MzSwift

CodeRed said:


> I saw you mention divorce and that's a hard thing... usually the hair is the first to go. Proud of you for maintaining



 Thank you.  Yeah, we were married 15.5 years.  Still friends and co-parenting but we both still felt the effects.

BTW, were you able to see the pix?  I don't know that I'm attaching them correctly.


----------



## CodeRed

MzSwift said:


> Thank you.  Yeah, we were married 15.5 years.  Still friends and co-parenting but we both still felt the effects.
> 
> BTW, were you able to see the pix?  I don't know that I'm attaching them correctly.



Welcome  Almost 16 years is a feat...

And yep. I saw them in all their glory


----------



## SlimPickinz

I haven't straightened my hair for at least 3 weeks. These single strand knots are reminding me why I use heat in the first place. Idk what to do.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Honey Bee said:


> @ your mother's face she made. Mine is running around town in dresses and heels and make up (now that I done showed her how to get her eyebrows right ), taking pics and sending them to her friends so they can hate. I think she wants me to update her fb page.


 girl my momma posted a pic on her FB with her hair looking all fabulous. I had to tell her to take a nap. She called me like don't hate, appreciate! I just hung up on her cause she was really feeling herself.


----------



## ag00

Idk how much more I can take spending hours on my hair blow drying and straightening. And if not heat styling, just the amount of time it takes having to wet my hair and detangle and put product in it. Seriously considering going on a texlax journey. I've been seeing so many texlaxed girls on the tube with long luscious hair and it's making me ache. Especially PrettyWitty77. Chick's hair got even THICKER over the past year. Smh. If she can do it, surely I can.


----------



## mzteaze

So.... I've got to come to grips with the reality of my neglecting my hair.  I just realized that I have a few huge areas of sparse density at the crown and back of my head.

I really need to use low manipulation up dos to disguise those areas while I work on trying to get my scalp to fill in those sections.

Now I really really have to focus on eating right, sleeping as best I can and keeping on top of my vitamin intake.  Sobering.


----------



## MzSwift

@mztease

Totally understand.  I'm sure you'll baby those areas back to health.  GL, lady!


----------



## claud-uk

@Chicoro


----------



## GettingKinky

I love you hair @MzSwift thanks for sharing.


----------



## GettingKinky

ag00 said:


> Idk how much more I can take spending hours on my hair blow drying and straightening. And if not heat styling, just the amount of time it takes having to wet my hair and detangle and put product in it. Seriously considering going on a texlax journey. I've been seeing so many texlaxed girls on the tube with long luscious hair and it's making me ache. Especially PrettyWitty77. Chick's hair got even THICKER over the past year. Smh. If she can do it, surely I can.



Seeing posts like yours make me question my decision to go natural. I really liked my texlaxed hair, but every once in a while my stylist would over process it, and I hate the straight sections. Otherwise I never would have stopped.


----------



## nerdography

I have four Kanechom conditioners sitting in my Amazom cart. I'm trying to resist buying them, but I want to mix them with my Silicon Mix Bambu.


----------



## DarkJoy

ag00 said:


> Idk how much more I can take spending hours on my hair blow drying and straightening. And if not heat styling, just the amount of time it takes having to wet my hair and detangle and put product in it. Seriously considering going on a texlax journey. I've been seeing so many texlaxed girls on the tube with long luscious hair and it's making me ache. Especially PrettyWitty77. Chick's hair got even THICKER over the past year. Smh. If she can do it, surely I can.


If my scalp could take it (and if results could be consistent), I would have gone back years ago


----------



## fifigirl

I was thinking of transitioning to natural recently but the way my hair has been misbehaving frightens me. I am 17 weeks post relaxer and have a lot of growth at the moment. My hair has been acting mad, refusing to stay straight when i flat iron it and being all tangly. I am also suffering from a lot of single strand knots. I do know that i am not really down with using heat on my hair as it tends to age my ends faster (despite the fact that my hair is texlaxed).....so, the more issues i am having the more i realise that i really may not be able to cope with my natural hair  don't judge!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Story time: Today after class I snatched my wig off and undid my twists as I was driving home. On the way I decided to stop at Target. I'll be darned if I didn't run into an ex from my teenage years. Here's how that conversation went. 
Him: *looks all cross eyed at my hair* Oh you're doing that natural thing now?
Me: I've been natural. I just decided to embrace my curls and stop frying my hair.
Him: You looked better with long, straight hair.
Me: And you looked better without 6 kids and a felony. 
Conversation ended there.


----------



## mzteaze

KinksAndInk said:


> Story time: Today after class I snatched my wig off and undid my twists as I was driving home. On the way I decided to stop at Target. I'll be darned if I didn't run into an ex from my teenage years. Here's how that conversation went.
> Him: *looks all cross eyed at my hair* Oh you're doing that natural thing now?
> Me: I've been natural. I just decided to embrace my curls and stop frying my hair.
> Him: You looked better with long, straight hair.
> Me: And you looked better without 6 kids and a felony.
> Conversation ended there.


----------



## curlyTisME

I'll rinse and condition nightly and do two halo twists until my appointment on Friday.


----------



## imaginary

for the first week or two of these braids I just want to take them out and play in my hair. I'm only keeping these in for the next month though, no more of that two months at a time mess.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinksAndInk said:


> Story time: Today after class I snatched my wig off and undid my twists as I was driving home. On the way I decided to stop at Target. I'll be darned if I didn't run into an ex from my teenage years. Here's how that conversation went.
> Him: *looks all cross eyed at my hair* Oh you're doing that natural thing now?
> Me: I've been natural. I just decided to embrace my curls and stop frying my hair.
> Him: You looked better with long, straight hair.
> Me: And you looked better without 6 kids and a felony.
> Conversation ended there.


Oh the burrrrnnnn!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Finally giving my hair some TLC after forever and a day.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Okay pause until the morning lmao I'm just going to wake up early.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Decided to do wash day tonight so I can do stuff tomorrow (not sure what but I'm trying to get over my introvert ways and leave the house more often so I can have a piece of a social life at least). I'm not doing anything major so it won't take longer than an hour. I'll be up until about 2am anyways doing nothing so I might as well do my hair. My clay is in now, I'll wash that out, do my light protein treatment then deep condition for 30 minutes or so before I rinse and style.


----------



## Lilmama1011

ag00 said:


> Idk how much more I can take spending hours on my hair blow drying and straightening. And if not heat styling, just the amount of time it takes having to wet my hair and detangle and put product in it. Seriously considering going on a texlax journey. I've been seeing so many texlaxed girls on the tube with long luscious hair and it's making me ache. Especially PrettyWitty77. Chick's hair got even THICKER over the past year. Smh. If she can do it, surely I can.


Use products with slip and detangle in shower. That way it's detangled before deep conditioning and less you have to do out of the shower


----------



## Lilmama1011

Left is wet hair and right is dry.  It hard to tell the difference because the height is different and it wet versus dry but the right looks like it's starting to make it closer to my waist from the November one


----------



## Lilmama1011

Ebook coming soon! Will announce winner Friday or Saturday.  Trying to release book on that day to the public as well. I will pick 2 winners!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm mainly on Instagram as well if anyone wants to hit me up. I'm trying to be more business minded now and keeping myself busy


----------



## Britt

SlimPickinz said:


> I haven't straightened my hair for at least 3 weeks. These single strand knots are reminding me why I use heat in the first place. Idk what to do.


How do you wear your hair when you don't straighten it? twist outs? wash n goes?

I can't wait to get my Olaplex stuff. I'm   it helps with my reversion issues.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Britt said:


> How do you wear your hair when you don't straighten it? twist outs? wash n goes?
> 
> I can't wait to get my Olaplex stuff. I'm   it helps with my reversion issues.


I thought I put this in the straight hair naturals thread 

I've been wearing two flat twist pinned during the week and a Twistout on the wknds. This wknd tho I did a wash and go then the flat twists and my ends feel like trash. I know it was the wash and go.


----------



## locabouthair

I'm going to get cornrows soon. I was thinking about going this weekend but idk if I want to go out in 20 degree weather. 

I want low maintenance hair. I hate spending so much time retwisting my hair smh.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Since my roller set was a fail I'm thinking about flat ironing on like 200 degrees so I can do a good trim. I feel like this s&d method isn't working for me and neither is trimming while my hair is in twists. I'm going to try to perfect my roller set technique so I don't have to flat iron to do trims.


----------



## PJaye

I need to stop listening to other people's comments and cut it all off like I want to already.


----------



## mzteaze

PJaye said:


> I need to stop listening to other people's comments and cut it all off like I want to already.



It's your hair and you have to do the work either way.

Plus, you can always grow it back.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to find a new way/place to store my hair products.


----------



## PJaye

mzteaze said:


> It's your hair and you have to do the work either way.
> 
> Plus, you can always grow it back.



That's what I said.  Plus, I've done it once before when I began my journey in 2009. Honestly, I'm only listening to the outside voices because I've been lollygagging and being lazy while I overcome the unbelievable body aches from this new workout routine.  Once my body adjusts and the soreness subsides (and I'm able to move around without calling on a deity for assistance), I'm going to do what I want to do.  I'm just debating on whether to stop at SL or take it up  to EL like I want to.  Who knows.  Still, I really appreciate your support and encouragement.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My head has been really itchy since I blow-dried it.


----------



## Nightingale

I accidentally flung a small glob of coconut oil into my wine when I was prepooing. I drank it anyway. Wasn't bad.


----------



## mzteaze

Nightingale said:


> I accidentally flung a small glob of coconut oil into my wine when I was prepooing. I drank it anyway. Wasn't bad.




Lol.  You better delete your post and sell the idea as bulletproof wine.  The Paleo folks will send you boxes of money.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want some of the new SM products but my local Ulta doesn't have them and they're not on the website. I'm sad.


----------



## Beany

I now consider 8 oz conditioners to be travel size. I can get 1.25 (1 full use and maybe a quarter of my head for another session) uses out of 8 oz. I know I'm a bit heavy handed, but my goodness. I gotta stick to conditioner bases.


ETA: it probably doesn't help that I apply relaxer style.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying to decide if I'm wearing my own hair or my wig to class tomorrow. Leaning towards the wig just because it's still cold out and we're not allowed to wear hats in lab. Plus I want to see if any more of the puffiness from my failed roller set will go away. I'll probably wear my hair in a ponytail to work this weekend.


----------



## Kindheart

I think Shea moisture is becoming like Carol's daughter


----------



## Prettymetty

My daughter's 2 strand twists are so cute. If only I had as much patience to my own hair...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I randomly started doing some Senegalese Twists with some Marley hair  I've been holding on to. I think my hair and scalp actually missed being in a "style" as funny as it sounds. Lately I've just been wearing two big cornrows/flat-twists.


----------



## curlyTisME

I'll do a chunky twist out tonight for tomorrow. My appt is tomorrow at 6:30. Hallelujah! Wash deep condition blowout and possible dusting. I'm torn between perm rods or a sleek press.


----------



## Colocha

I randomly found a 16.5 inch hair (I measure sheds occasionally). I remember finding one at 12 inches this time last year and being so excited. If I can keep that retention up, I should hit waist next year. Soon I'll have that 20 inch kinky straight growing out of my scalp.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Need to figure out what to use to moisturize my ends while my hair is straight. And I wonder how effective my bamboo tea would remain if I brewed a pitcher to drink over the course of a few days. I'm more of an iced tea drinker and this hot tea every day is wearing on my last nerve.


----------



## KinkyRN

Realized I can't stand gels that leave my hair hard even if I can rock a wash n go for 3-4 days. 
Grabbed my Sarenzo black soap facial wash and used it on my hair. Soft, clean tangle free hair!!


----------



## curlyTisME

Rescheduled my appointment for next week since I'm tired and want to go straight home from work and relax.


----------



## Lissa0821

All my heat damage is gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy about that.


----------



## Jas123

KinksAndInk said:


> Need to figure out what to use to moisturize my ends while my hair is straight. And I wonder how effective my bamboo tea would remain if I brewed a pitcher to drink over the course of a few days. I'm more of an iced tea drinker and this hot tea every day is wearing on my last nerve.


It won't make a difference, you'll get the same benefits... If you prefer to brew a big batch and make it into iced tea go for it.


----------



## Anaisin

I want to shave my head but I know I won't ever do it


----------



## Beany

I really need that lcl dryer...and sapote oil. I said I wasn't buying anything else for awhile though.


----------



## niknakmac

That blow dry and flat iron last night was bomb. DH thought so too....now my hair is all the way jacked up...lol he's lucky I do it myself.


----------



## imaginary

I want to try rollersetting after these braids, but I don't think the softhood dryer attachment was made for it... and I'm too poor for a hard top.


----------



## YesToHair!

Want to try garlic infused EVCO as pre-poo on wednesday....i'm in shed-city!


----------



## curlyTisME

I've been experiencing extra hair loss from unnecessary manipulation. Back to my consistent every two weeks salon visit routine.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want my own hair mini box braided, I just don't want to sit for it 

Hmm, I guess I'll plan my next crochet install instead.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Now available.  9.99 but if shared on Twitter or Facebook it's 10% discount. Go to my Instagram GOLDENSTRANDZ and click on link in bio. For some reason it's not working on this site


----------



## Lilmama1011

Support your girl.  9.99 get 10% off if shared


----------



## Lilmama1011

I will also have a giveaway on my hair products before it's released so you will try it before it's released


----------



## MileHighDiva

Lilmama1011 said:


> Now available.  9.99 but if shared on Twitter or Facebook it's 10% discount. this HTML class. Value is https://sellfy.com/p


Your link doesn't work.


----------



## Kindheart

My hair feels fabulous .
yesterday  I shampooed twice (used myhoneychild Scalp cleanser DC with CD black vanilla  and moisturised with marguerites magic , hair mimosa and a bit of miss Jessie's baby buttercream on my edges . Woke up with great ,soft hair


----------



## claud-uk

YesToHair! said:


> Want to try garlic infused EVCO as pre-poo on wednesday....i'm in shed-city!



How's your iron levels? I lost at least a third of my hair due to anaemia.   Also a green tea scalp rinse, and odourless garlic capsules both swallowed AND applied directly to the scalp.  We're gonna nip this in the bud for you!


----------



## claud-uk

I'm really excited about my hair journey despite my massive recent setback. It seems like everything I've learned about my hair has only happened in the last 3-4 months, since I was diagnosed, even though the HHJ started in 2012.  Literally my regi, what my hair likes/dislikes, protein types + frequency,  porosity is *normal,* y'all   But it only came about due to ill health. Somebody works in mysterious ways lol.

And writing this has just made me realise how lucky I am to have any hair on my head, actually.  If I hadn't been on this journey, or had fallen ill before now I think there's a very good chance I would be bald, as in alopecia not as in ratchety-snatched. I feel blessed. x


----------



## claud-uk

Kindheart said:


> My hair feels fabulous .
> yesterday  I shampooed twice (used myhoneychild Scalp cleanser DC with CD black vanilla  and moisturised with marguerites magic , hair mimosa and a bit of miss Jessie's baby buttercream on my edges . Woke up with great ,soft hair



@Subscribe  - @Kindheart better make sure to keep the methods of her greatness to herself  - next thing you know ww be using MyFairChild with WD (Wendy's Daughter) and moisturising with Margots Magic n truffles n Valley Girl Blonde Baby ******** cream... talmbout their hair is naturally soft (hence great) but "I'm bored, I just wanted to try something new"


----------



## Kindheart

claud-uk said:


> @Subscribe  - @Kindheart better make sure to keep the methods of her greatness to herself  - next thing you know ww be using MyFairChild with WD (Wendy's Daughter) and moisturising with Margots Magic n truffles n Valley Girl Blonde Baby ******** cream... talmbout their hair is naturally soft (hence great) but "I'm bored, I just wanted to try something new"


They would "swiiiish "their silky locks in front of me like uuuuuh it's so soffft and silky !!!
Please ladies can we stop telling everybody about wearing wigs and weaves ? Their perception of wig is different from ours.


----------



## YesToHair!

claud-uk said:


> How's your iron levels? I lost at least a third of my hair due to anaemia.   Also a green tea scalp rinse, and odourless garlic capsules both swallowed AND applied directly to the scalp.  We're gonna nip this in the bud for you!





Oh my!!...must check my iron...thank u so much!...on it and getting that tea


----------



## imaginary

are velcro rollers really that bad? It just seems like the best option to get all the varying lengths of hair to stay put on a roller. I'm gonna try a thing after I take out these braids.


----------



## Lilmama1011

MileHighDiva said:


> Your link doesn't work.


I don't know why it's not working here but go on my Instagram page GOLDENSTRANDZ  and click on link in bio


----------



## JFemme

My hair has grown a ton since last year this time...

I'm up for something new... and came across vids on crochet braids, twist....

Lawd where have I been... obviously in a hair rut...lol

Anyhoo, so many pretty styles and such but no explanation of how to care for, or how often to wash ..

I'm a washer, so I'm need to slow my roll and decide based on that fact...

It gotta withstand workouts, sauna, and hair washing twice a week at the very least...


----------



## KinksAndInk

I can't wait for this weather to break so I can start wearing my curls again.


----------



## KidneyBean86

So yesterday I wore a wig to my clinicals. I'm not sure if I just did a good job of modifying the wig to look like my own hair or what but I decided to wear my real hair in a puff today at clinical. Everyone kept asking why I didn't leave my hair straight since I supposedly look better with straight hair...smh


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I can't wait for spring to arrive.  Xtreme professional wet line gel is calling me.


----------



## GGsKin

JFemme said:


> My hair has grown a ton since last year this time...
> 
> I'm up for something new... and came across vids on crochet braids, twist....
> 
> Lawd where have I been... obviously in a hair rut...lol
> 
> Anyhoo, so many pretty styles and such but no explanation of how to care for, or how often to wash ..
> 
> I'm a washer, so I'm need to slow my roll and decide based on that fact...
> 
> It gotta withstand workouts, sauna, and hair washing twice a week at the very least...



I love crochet braids. I think curly hair like bohemian curl or water wave (even marley hair to an extent) holds well- I would wear mine for four months at a time. 

The style held up through regular gym sessions (I sweat from my head a lot) and washing. Very easy to maintain, but I prefer short crochet.

After the install I had nothing to do but keep the knots tight (initially) and cut out any matting ends. Matting is greatly reduced if it's short, if you keep your hands out of your hair, and tie your head at night with silk or satin.


----------



## meka72

YesToHair! said:


> Oh my!!...must check my iron...thank u so much!...on it and getting that tea



I've found my hair heavily sheds whenever my iron, vitamin D and thyroid were out of wack. Obviously you know your body but you may want to consider getting a full blood work up. 

I've been shedding heavier than normal and I think it is because I took a 1 month break from my vitamin D and hadn't been taking care of my scalp (steroid injections and topical cream, and growth oil).


----------



## JFemme

AbsyBlvd said:


> I love crochet braids. I think curly hair like bohemian curl or water wave (even marley hair to an extent) holds well- I would wear mine for four months at a time.
> 
> The style held up through regular gym sessions (I sweat from my head a lot) and washing. Very easy to maintain, but I prefer short crochet.
> 
> After the install I had nothing to do but keep the knots tight (initially) and cut out any matting ends. Matting is greatly reduced if it's short, if you keep your hands out of your hair, and tie your head at night with silk or satin.



thank u so much for chiming in...much appreciate it..


----------



## Lissa0821

I like the Creme of Nature Argan Oil cowash and buttermilk.  It makes my natural curls really pop.   But Lord ham mercy, the fragrance is too strong.


----------



## GGsKin

JFemme said:


> thank u so much for chiming in...much appreciate it..



You're welcome


----------



## newports

Feb 2014
 
Feb 2016

I should've been at least full armpit length by now. I haven't retained any length. This is a tragedy.


----------



## overtherainbow

shawnyblazes said:


> I can't wait for spring to arrive.  Xtreme professional wet line gel is calling me.


I was staring at my bottle longingly this past wash day.  Can't wait for WnG season!


----------



## PJaye

Coconut oil?   For real?  After trying 492 different oils and conditioners, and various methods for eons all it took to receive fabulous results from a pre-poo was some coconut oil?  I'm going to keep using it just to make sure it's not a fluke, especially since my hair hated it for so long.  Coconut oil...unbelievable.


----------



## Caramel74

PJaye said:


> Coconut oil?   For real?  After trying 492 different oils and conditioners, and various methods for eons all it took to receive fabulous results from a pre-poo was some coconut oil?  I'm going to keep using it just to make sure it's not a fluke, especially since my hair hated it for so long.  Coconut oil...unbelievable.


hahaha I've been sitting on olive oil my entire life LOL


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want to skip wash day because I'm lazy. But at the same time I want to do a perm rod set on my currently stretched hair for date night Thursday and I can't because I've been bunning with edge control all week and my hair is a bit sticky in spots and I don't have time for stiff, lifeless curls.


----------



## Lilmama1011

26 pages of straight to the point hair care .
https://sellfy.com/p
Also when purchased, your entered in automatically to win my hair products free even before it's released to the public


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:


> 26 pages of straight to the point hair care .
> https://sellfy.com/p
> Also when purchased, your entered in automatically to win my hair products free even before it's released to the public


Link doesn't work on here go to my Instagram @GOLDENSTRANDZ and click link


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Just out of curiosity, is anyone still doing some variation of the Crown and Glory method? I tried to do a search for some threads, but it appears that they went to thread heaven.


----------



## mzteaze

whosthatcurl said:


> Just out of curiosity, is anyone still doing some variation of the Crown and Glory method? I tried to do a search for some threads, but it appears that they went to thread heaven.



You might find some good info here.  https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/crown-and-glory.74046/


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

mzteaze said:


> You might find some good info here.  https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/crown-and-glory.74046/


Thanks


----------



## KinksAndInk

Guess I'll spend the next few days doing Marley twists or something. I don't feel like being bothered with my hair


----------



## curlyTisME

I need to wash my hair so that's the plan for tonight.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want to wash my hair tonight since I'm doing Marley twists tomorrow but this is the week for my hard protein treatment and I'm just not feeling sitting under the dryer tonight. I'll guess wait because I really don't want to rush it. Think I'll prepoo with some black tea.


----------



## curlyTisME

Washed conditioned and deep conditioned. 

Blew my hair dry, greased my scalp lightly and did two halo twists. 

I'll moisturize when needed until my appointment Friday but I think I'll be good.


----------



## locabouthair

I got my hair blown out yesterday and it has definitely grown. I remember years ago my sides wouldn't grow for anything smh. I was happy to see the length but I saw so much hair come out afterwards. Granted I haven't combed my hair in like a week but still. Think I will try to blow it out myself next time.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I bought this Marley hair to do my twists and now I don't feel like it. Like not even a little bit. And I don't want to get started then get too lazy to finish because tomorrow is date night so my hair has to be finished. So maybe I'll do a perm rod set and wait until next week to do my twists.


----------



## meka72

I had a pretty good wash day over the weekend. I _think_ I've finally figured out how to finger detangle/to remove shed hairs. My ends are soooo coily and the she'd hairs get caught. 

I also accepted that my bootlegged braiding technique was breaking my hair  I switched to twists and saw less breakage while installing them. Plus, I have better excess to my hair in hopes of adding moisture to it.


----------



## imaginary

I went to the beach the weekend before last and I STILL haven't properly shampooed my hair. These braids are making me so lazy. Gonna do a proper wash this weekend, I just hate wet braids.


----------



## Aggie

I'm 40.5 weeks post my last texlaxer and wondering if I should go ahead this weekend and texlax it. My FPS is here, my henna is here, I've done my hardcore protein treatment already, everything is in place, but I'm resisting. I think I'm just lazy. Sigh!


----------



## myronnie

I went to Target today to look at hair products and saw that the Shea moisture hi po was almost cleaned out! I was tempted to get the mask but I am on a no buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

myronnie said:


> *I went to Target today to look at hair products* and saw that the Shea moisture hi po was almost cleaned out! *I was tempted to get the mask but I am on a no buy.*



@myronnie
   Okay....Something's very wrong here.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If I was someone else and had to do my hair, I wouldn't know where to start.  I could see how as a new natural some feel the need to give in the towel due to thickness and style challenges. 

I just gave up detangling half my head an hour ago and slapped a huge amount of conditioner in and let it soften it up on its own. I used the force of the shower water to detangle. Man, its hard out here for thick haired naturals. I'm not complaining but Im going to have to get my hair styled next week in some type of protective style because I dont have the time right now to devote to my hair.

Thank goodness I'm in the house because these two ponytails have me looking very young.


----------



## Caramel74

shawnyblazes said:


> If I was someone else and had to do my hair, I wouldn't know where to start.  I could see how as a new natural some feel the need to give in the towel due to thickness and style challenges.
> 
> I just gave up detangling half my head an hour ago and slapped a huge amount of conditioner in and let it soften it up on its own. I used the force of the shower water to detangle. Man, its hard out here for thick haired naturals. I'm not complaining but Im going to have to get my hair styled next week in some type of protective style because I dont have the time right now to devote to my hair.
> 
> Thank goodness I'm in the house because these two ponytails have me looking very young.


two words for you.. Dominican Salon.. no suh it's too expensive and alot of heat but yeah it's hard to detangle I know it's actually not that expensive 30 bucks aint bad if I could make it last longer than two freakin days. I aint that good w the wraps lol


----------



## BeautyByYasmine

This Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair conditioner turned out pretty good.  It's a keeper.


----------



## myronnie

myronnie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I was doing some important research..


----------



## sj10460

@Lilmama1011 your hair looks great! Your progress is amazing!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm up ordering hair products that I don't need but I couldn't pass up a bogo free with free shipping lol. I think I need something else  but I'm not sure what.


----------



## AgeinATL

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm up ordering hair products that I don't need but I couldn't pass up a bogo free with free shipping lol. I think I need something else  but I'm not sure what.



Girl, who is having a bogo with free shipping???


----------



## KinksAndInk

AgeinATL said:


> Girl, who is having a bogo with free shipping???


Honey's handmade. It's only one product though. The macadamia & avocado salted carmel custard and you get a free 2oz oil.


----------



## KiSseS03

I just saw a pic of my once healthy, past BSL hair from late 2013. I've been so discouraged/believing my hair won't grow over the past few months since heat damaging my hair in September but those pictures reminded me that I have achieved healthy longer hair in the past and that it is totally do-able. I am now my own hair goal. I will get my length/health back and more.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I wonder if I can get away with wearing my hair down at clinicals tomorrow. I think I'm going to try lol. I'll compromise and put on a headband just to keep it out of my face but these curls are too cute for a pineapple/puff.


----------



## SuchaLady

I still cannot believe that I had been denying myself the goodness of Wetline Xtreme Gel. Like I am flabbergasted at how well it works


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying to decide if I need to order more hair products...probably not but I am


----------



## mzteaze

I was watching Siba's Table on Cooking Channel.  I had to pause the show and say a little prayer for that tragic weave on her head.  You can see the circular point where they stopped the tracks near the crown of her head.  Every time she bent her head down, my eyes were drawn to that point.


----------



## movingforward

My hair has grown ALOT with protective styling.  But I remember when I use to go to the stylist.  I would have her put my hair in a French roll and I wouldn't touch my hair for about two weeks.

Now, I'm in Sengalese twists for three weeks, take down and rebraid.  

I wish I can figure out a way to keep my natural hair in a cute professional style for at least a week.


----------



## DarkJoy

Im about to start this in a cpl minutes. I didnt watch any YouTube's or reviews. Im so sick and tired of twisting day in and day out since 2012. If it causes breakage so be it. Ill just trim it again. Too dang bored to care. I need to enjoy my hair again. 







I plan to do everything at a low temp. I dont need it much straighter than a blow out look since I am low density and fine. Super straight makes it lifeless and limp.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I did another section of my hair and as I was trimming I was surprised to see that I was almost... Armpit length! Too bad those ends were straight jacked up.


----------



## GGsKin

I haven't taken my hair out of this banana clip for a whole week. And while I've wanted to wash it, there hasn't been a need (still feels good, and looks tidy and defined). I've lightly wet my hair a couple of times this week and just been tying it down at night. I am feeling the urge to detangle (or maybe I just want to play in my hair). Either way, resistance is low but I am tired.

I think I will wash it tomorrow. May steep some hibiscus for the clay mix...hmm....


----------



## QueenAmaka

Now I remember why I don't frequent salons. This chic just tried to comb my 10 months post relaxer hair with a small tooth comb. 

My words to her? "No ma'am. I'll buy you a wide tooth comb if you need one".


----------



## QueenAmaka

Now I remember why I don't frequent salons. This chic just tried to comb my 10 months post relaxer hair with a small tooth comb. 

My words to her? "No ma'am. I'll buy you a wide tooth comb if you need one".


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

SuchaLady said:


> I still cannot believe that I had been denying myself the goodness of Wetline Xtreme Gel. Like I am flabbergasted at how well it works



 ITS my boothang for Washngos, BEST Gel out there AND you can put it under any lightweight gel and it will extend the length of the style.  Im just waiting for warmer weather


----------



## QueenAmaka

QueenAmaka said:


> Now I remember why I don't frequent salons. This chic just tried to comb my 10 months post relaxer hair with a small tooth comb.
> 
> My words to her? "No ma'am. I'll buy you a wide tooth comb if you need one".




Update: I walked out! I couldn't take her shenanigans any more.


----------



## CodeRed

SuchaLady said:


> I still cannot believe that I had been denying myself the goodness of Wetline Xtreme Gel. Like I am flabbergasted at how well it works



Seriously. I forgot to apply it to my daughter's hair the other day and the next day I looked at her like WTF happened to your hair. She said "You forgot my gel mommy"


----------



## CodeRed

I am really, really liking this Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner. Makes my hair so soft.


----------



## whosthatgurl

i don't know what I want to do with my hair! I'm heat damaged in my leave out area and edges.. I'm sick of weaves... I'm scared of doing natural styles because I tend to fail at them... and my real hair - hairstylist isn't very accommodating with her schedule anymore, so I can't see her for a cut. 

I'm starting to take suggestions from people that I know with GREAT hair, and I'm so scared to go to someone else, but I need a change... bad.


----------



## kanozas

Another klear girl going after the Black techniques of curly hair management, replete with sassy, faux-African American stereotypical "hm, hm, gurl, honey...uh, uh, uh..." and other irritating inflections, guttural utterances and nonsense.  Oh, co-washing and Eco-styling.  Ok.


----------



## Britt

I did a wash n condition and a wet twist out this wknd. I feel like I haven't worn my hair like that in a while... been a few weeks actually. Welp! I'll be blow drying it this wknd.


----------



## nothidden

shawnyblazes said:


> If I was someone else and had to do my hair, I wouldn't know where to start.  I could see how as a new natural some feel the need to give in the towel due to thickness and style challenges.
> I just gave up detangling half my head an hour ago and slapped a huge amount of conditioner in and let it soften it up on its own.


I don't do anything to my hair w/o slapping conditioner in it first.  I know some people don't believe in dry conditioning, but for me doing so is a lo-po/dense hair Godsend!


----------



## LavenderMint

This past wash day I used Aussie Moist before conditioning with Aubrey Organics GPB, two first evers. Why have I never tried either before?! My hair loved it and for the first time ever, my coils were juicy and POPPIN!!  I can't wait to see what difference the Komaza protein makes to my hair if that's what a conditioner did.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair




----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

kanozas said:


> Another klear girl going after the Black techniques of curly hair management, replete with sassy, faux-African American stereotypical "hm, hm, gurl, honey...uh, uh, uh..." and other irritating inflections, guttural utterances and nonsense.  Oh, co-washing and Eco-styling.  Ok.


Hair looking like a wet mop.


----------



## YesToHair!

kanozas said:


> Another klear girl going after the Black techniques of curly hair management, replete with sassy, faux-African American stereotypical "hm, hm, gurl, honey...uh, uh, uh..." and other irritating inflections, guttural utterances and nonsense.  Oh, co-washing and Eco-styling.  Ok.





Unbelievable!...naturaly curly?...more like wavy!...detangling?...she's a 2b!....and the fake "guuurl"....i can't!


----------



## OriginalBeauty

It bothers me that that sticky thread reads,  

Your hair right now: The pretty, the NAPPY....

As if "nappy" hair isn't pretty.  

*Fluffs highly textured hair and leaves*


----------



## mzteaze

It just occurred to me in the shower that most scalp and body issues are deeply rooted in inflammation.  I need to tweak my current routine to reduce and eliminate inflammation.

I'm also mad that my doctor hasn't called me in nearly two weeks with the results of my blood tests.


----------



## niknakmac

Lilmama1011 said:


> 26 pages of straight to the point hair care .
> https://sellfy.com/p
> Also when purchased, your entered in automatically to win my hair products free even before it's released to the public



deleted


----------



## Smiley79

mzteaze said:


> It just occurred to me in the shower that most scalp and body issues are deeply rooted in inflammation.  I need to tweak my current routine to reduce and eliminate inflammation.
> 
> I'm also mad that my doctor hasn't called me in nearly two weeks with the results of my blood tests.



^^Agreed, I never realized the link between the two either. Last year, when I went to my dermatologist about my scalp problems (which turned out to be alopecia) she examined my scalp and said that it was inflamed and there was redness in the area. That is why I was experiencing the tender/painful scalp issues and hair loss among other symptoms. She prescribed me Clobetasol foam  (used to relieve inflammation) and thereafter my tender scalp issues went away. Best case scenario,it will also help to prevent my alopecia from spreading by getting the inflammation under control. 

I too have tweaked my regimen to incorporate extra TLC for my scalp and inflammation...adding shampoo back to my regimen has been one of the best things I could have done. Preferably shampoo's with mint or tea tree are the best and I massage my scalp clean; I use shampooing as an opportunity to detox and revive my scalp each week.  I also opt for African Black soap as well. Each month, I do an ACV scalp treatment for a little extra detox. I try to remember to add tea tree oil to my fave products and ofcourse I keep up with my scalp massages.


----------



## niknakmac

So I was thinking about putting in some highlights this spring but instead of risking the damage I am just going to make some clip ins.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I still have no desire to do my Marley twists. Maybe next week


----------



## KidneyBean86

Hmm..thinking about waiting to December to straighten my hair. It'll be my graduation gift to myself.


----------



## mzteaze

@Smiley79 I have a few more questions for you about your diagnosis.  Do you mind if take the conversation to the other thread?


----------



## shasha8685

I need the front part of my hair to hurry up and curl up dang it! The back of hair is so nice and curly while the front is acting like it doesn't know what it wants to do!

I made my first puff! It's a lot fuller than I thought it would be! 

I'm curious to know how often some naturals co-wash. Seeing that my hair can get super dry, I know I have to be on my A game when it comes to moisture.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Can't wait to come home and start wash day. My hair feels weird so I think I'll be shampooing/clarifying/chelating. Now I just have to find something yummy to prepoo with.


----------



## Caramel74

sorry I've been out of the loop I've been going through some changes w work kids and db. I don't think he'll be moving in in the summertime. I have to focus on my 17 year old and my family and work. This dude has too many problems. Me and my white losers... lol FML Think I'm in the wrong forum it said random hair thoughts not random crazy jerk thoughts lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Caramel74 Sometimes you just need to get stuff off your chest. I understand


----------



## nothidden

Now that I have a nice stash of the discontinued Tresemme Naturals conditioners, I want to see if I can make it my leave-in since I'm almost out of Kinky Curly Knot Today.  I don't think Kinky Curly Curling Custard will go well w/it, so I may make a mix of flax seed gel and add my remaining KCCC to it.

Also, I wish I could use Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle conditioner as my leave-in as it makes my curls POP!  I'll have to try it one weekend w/plain FSG or the FSG/KCCC mix.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I haven't been doing much to my hair lately i've been beyond lazy


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don't know when I'm going to get the chance to finish my hair. I have two papers to edit , one to write, and two professional emails to compose for class. This doesn't include everything else I need to take care of.


----------



## claud-uk

Ladies, I'm having a lump removed from inside my womb tomorrow. I'm not very well at the moment so if things don't go as expected I haven't disappeared cos I reached magical lengths and don't need y'all no more.  XOXO sisters.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

claud-uk said:


> Ladies, I'm having a lump removed from inside my womb tomorrow. I'm not very well at the moment so if things don't go as expected I haven't disappeared cos I reached magical lengths and don't need y'all no more.  XOXO sisters.


Omgness, big e-hug.


----------



## GGsKin

Wishing you recover well from your surgery @claud-uk


----------



## irisak

claud-uk said:


> Ladies, I'm having a lump removed from inside my womb tomorrow. I'm not very well at the moment so if things don't go as expected I haven't disappeared cos I reached magical lengths and don't need y'all no more.  XOXO sisters.


 my prayers are with you.


----------



## GettingKinky

claud-uk said:


> Ladies, I'm having a lump removed from inside my womb tomorrow. I'm not very well at the moment so if things don't go as expected I haven't disappeared cos I reached magical lengths and don't need y'all no more.  XOXO sisters.



I hope all goes smoothly and you recover quickly.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Hmm. I was able to reach behind my back and pull my own hair with one hand. I wonder what my length is now. I couldn't do that before.


----------



## Caramel74

whosthatcurl said:


> @Caramel74 Sometimes you just need to get stuff off your chest. I understand


I love you 

back atcha thanks!!!


----------



## Caramel74

claud-uk said:


> Ladies, I'm having a lump removed from inside my womb tomorrow. I'm not very well at the moment so if things don't go as expected I haven't disappeared cos I reached magical lengths and don't need y'all no more.  XOXO sisters.


prayers and hugs you're way my friend! xoxo my sister


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Caramel74 said:


> I love you
> 
> back atcha thanks!!!


Aww, love ya too! If I was light enough, I'd be blushing lol.


----------



## Caramel74

whosthatcurl said:


> Aww, love ya too! If I was light enough, I'd be blushing lol.


ur too funny. I wish some of us were closer so we could hang out but this will work it feels like I have a loving family to come home to bc I do!


----------



## CodeRed

claud-uk said:


> Ladies, I'm having a lump removed from inside my womb tomorrow. I'm not very well at the moment so if things don't go as expected I haven't disappeared cos I reached magical lengths and don't need y'all no more.  XOXO sisters.



Good luck lady


----------



## MileHighDiva

claud-uk said:


> Ladies, I'm having a lump removed from inside my womb tomorrow. I'm not very well at the moment so if things don't go as expected I haven't disappeared cos I reached magical lengths and don't need y'all no more.  XOXO sisters.


  I know that your procedure will be successful!


----------



## Missjaxon

claud-uk said:


> Ladies, I'm having a lump removed from inside my womb tomorrow. I'm not very well at the moment so if things don't go as expected I haven't disappeared cos I reached magical lengths and don't need y'all no more.  XOXO sisters.



@claud-uk 
Sending up prayers for you


----------



## faithVA

claud-uk said:


> Ladies, I'm having a lump removed from inside my womb tomorrow. I'm not very well at the moment so if things don't go as expected I haven't disappeared cos I reached magical lengths and don't need y'all no more.  XOXO sisters.


 Will keep you in my prayers. It is more probable that things will go well and you will have a quick recovery. Keep your thoughts and your spirits high.


----------



## mzteaze

@claud-uk 

Sending positive thoughts and hopes your way.


----------



## meka72

claud-uk said:


> Ladies, I'm having a lump removed from inside my womb tomorrow. I'm not very well at the moment so if things don't go as expected I haven't disappeared cos I reached magical lengths and don't need y'all no more.  XOXO sisters.



I'm sure everything will go well. Take care of yourself!


----------



## DarkJoy

Take care @claud-uk !


----------



## flyygirlll2

@claud-uk I pray all goes well for you.


----------



## Kindheart

So I tried Big by Lush....


----------



## KinksAndInk

I thought I was going to have a nice peaceful day home alone to wash and set my hair. I'll be darned if they didn't cancel school. Got two annoying, loud siblings at home.  I swear the school system is getting soft. We never had a snow day, especially not for like 1/2-1 darn inch and it's not even cold! Guess I'll make the best of wash day but the first person to knock on the bathroom door is getting karate chopped in the throat


----------



## nothidden

claud-uk said:


> Ladies, I'm having a lump removed from inside my womb tomorrow. I'm not very well at the moment so if things don't go as expected I haven't disappeared cos I reached magical lengths and don't need y'all no more.  XOXO sisters.


Hope all goes well.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I was too lazy to roller set so I did a wash n go for the weekend. I'll wash and roller set Monday.


----------



## KinksAndInk

And now I remember why I don't order stuff online. If I order in the middle of February I should not be waiting until the end of the first week of March to get my order. I'm waaay too impatient for that. I'll stick to my on the ground products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@claud-uk

  Thinking of You Lady!


----------



## Dayjoy

@claud-uk  I'm looking to see a post from you soon.  Our LHCF sisters all sent up prayers so I know you'll be just fine.


----------



## KiSseS03

I just joined team wig-life with my first lace wig purchase. I cornrowed my hair a few days ago and my plan is to moisturize 2-3x per week, dc bi-weekly and keep my hair protected under lace wigs until at least April.


----------



## Embyra

Went to a hair stylist few weeks ago that cuts hair the devachan way he was in uk 

He trimmed but didn't cut it in a shape that much 
Said I need to wait for my hair to grow out some more  it's been like 7 years + how much longer wtf

Then when it was styled it was dry dry dry Afro shrunken all the way to my ears I never seen my hair like what in my life  

I want to take trip to NY this year and
I'll be booing in with dickey I need someone that knows how to do hair tired of this foolishness


----------



## KinksAndInk

The longer my hair gets, the more lifeless it looks. I have very soft, fine hair that won't "stand up" to save my life. My fro is big but super floppy. This Christmas tree look is not cute. I need help but I don't want to cut it. I'm over this lifeless mess.


----------



## faithVA

How come no one told me Aphogee 2 step was so sticky? I thought my arm was going to be stuck to my boob. And every time I bend my head down my chin gets stuck to my chest. What is this stuff?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

faithVA said:


> How come no one told me Aphogee 2 step was so sticky? I thought my arm was going to be stuck to my boob. And every time I bend my head down my chin gets stuck to my chest. What is this stuff?


We sorry, we thought you knew


----------



## overtherainbow

KinksAndInk said:


> The longer my hair gets, the more lifeless it looks. I have very soft, fine hair that won't "stand up" to save my life. My fro is big but super floppy. This Christmas tree look is not cute. I need help but I don't want to cut it. I'm over this lifeless mess.


I don't have fine hair but I have this issue too! Its a family trait That triangle is not cute lol.  The only solution I can think of is getting a fake deva cut to add volume. In the mean time, I've just reduced the amount of oil that I use so that I'm not weighing it down even more.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I keep missing the ButtersnBars friday specials ALL the time.  Its a good thing I dont need the rhassoul until spring time really but dang ,I'd like to have it on hand in case the weather gets warm in March.

Next Friday I will focus!


On another note, I would gladly take 6 inches right now for styling purposes but Im so thankful my hair isnt falling out right now.  Its only been 5 weeks since the baby but my edges are holding on steadily. I've never really had much in the way of edges ever but I sure am glad what little I have is still there.


Lets hope Yerba Concentrate and Protein Neutral filler keep me in good graces.


----------



## KinksAndInk

overtherainbow said:


> I don't have fine hair but I have this issue too! Its a family trait That triangle is not cute lol.  The only solution I can think of is getting a fake deva cut to add volume. In the mean time, I've just reduced the amount of oil that I use so that I'm not weighing it down even more.


I think I'm going to break down and get it cut for the summer. I'm really annoyed by the shape of it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm going to need you to show me 25 results where the hair grew like a unicorns mane before I shell out $28 bucks https://www.etsy.com/listing/208167...d-india-red-castor-oil?ref=shop_home_active_7


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm still fighting myself over this nurcreations cart. That $16 shipping cost eats up the whole discount and I only end up saving 45 cents. I really want the products though. Smh.


----------



## Beany

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm going to need you to show me 25 results where the hair grew like a unicorns mane before I shell out $28 bucks https://www.etsy.com/listing/208167...d-india-red-castor-oil?ref=shop_home_active_7



This vendor also doesn't list all her ingredients which was a turn off for me. Talking bout "tell me what you're allergic to and I'll tell you if it's in there" 

Girl bye.


----------



## mzteaze

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm going to need you to show me 25 results where the hair grew like a unicorns mane before I shell out $28 bucks https://www.etsy.com/listing/208167...d-india-red-castor-oil?ref=shop_home_active_7


----------



## fatimablush

i plan on growing my hair out...i am bored with short nearly bald...i am just bored with it.

got my wigs to help me grow it out...after it grows out...i plan on  not wearing them unless i am having a bad hair day


----------



## Napp

I'm going to the international beauty show next week. I'm so excited! I've been saving money up for it. I think I will start blogging again. I did so many things like hair shows and demonstrations that I want to document my progress


----------



## meka72

The ends of my hair are so coily that shed hair gets caught. When I detangle my hair on wash day, I freak out because it looks like I've lost a ton of hair when a good portion of the hair is likely shed hair that I didn't get out on the last wash day. I've started keeping my shed hair to compare week to week.


----------



## cherishlove

I'm becoming a DIYer with the help of someone coming in my home to braid for wigs and falls.  I've Been going to stylist lately but she has made me realize why I stopped going.  My hair was doing better without the biweekly appointments and the drama.  I'm cutting down on going to her to twice a year.  Other than that I will figure it out.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Even though I'm sick I'm going to try to roller set my hair today or tomorrow. I swear every single time I get a break from school I end up sick. All I want to do is take a little vacation. It's like the universe is telling me I don't need to be on a plane so I guess I'll just do my hair.


----------



## niknakmac

I really am glad that there are new products being developed for natural hair but I am also sooooooo pissed off that it took these companies so long to create quality products for our hair.  Sorry after years of fending for myself in the hair world I am not going to trust my hair to you.

I will stick with my raw shea, EVOO and coconut oil.  Sorry not sorry.


----------



## beingofserenity

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I really am glad that there are new products being developed for natural hair but I am also sooooooo pissed off that it took these companies so long to create quality products for our hair.  Sorry after years of fending for myself in the hair world I am not going to trust my hair to you.
> 
> I will stick with my raw shea, EVOO and coconut oil.  Sorry not sorry.



Is that all you use in your hair? I'm currently experimenting with grease as a sealant, but I think I may switch off with shea from time to time.


----------



## niknakmac

beingofserenity said:


> Is that all you use in your hair? I'm currently experimenting with grease as a sealant, but I think I may switch off with shea from time to time.



Yes I whip it all together and call it a day.  Sometimes I sub out EVOO for avocado oil but that's it.


----------



## nothidden

fatimablush said:


> i plan on growing my hair out...i am bored with short nearly bald...i am just bored with it.  got my wigs to help me grow it out...after it grows out...i plan on  not wearing them unless i am having a bad hair day


I felt like this 2 yrs ago and have been growing my hair ever since (no wigs though).  I do miss the low maintenance (especially during PMS when I'm ready to shave it off again!), but I'm loving my hair.


----------



## blackeyes31626

My hair feels dry when I am at work but moisturized when I get home. smh I cannot deal.


----------



## L.Brown1114

Just got paid today!! So excited because now I can finally buy my LCL hair dryer! and the second I take out these braids, I'm  doing non stop rollersets!!


----------



## CodeRed

blackeyes31626 said:


> My hair feels dry when I am at work but moisturized when I get home. smh I cannot deal.



It doesn't want to be at work either


----------



## KinksAndInk

Looks like I won't be doing my hair until next week. I have the flu...again...my weak immune system needs to get it together. I feel like crap and now I have to look like crap.


----------



## KinkyRN

KinksAndInk said:


> Looks like I won't be doing my hair until next week. I have the flu...again...my weak immune system needs to get it together. I feel like crap and now I have to look like crap.


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

blackeyes31626 said:


> My hair feels dry when I am at work but moisturized when I get home. smh I cannot deal.



Work air is always colder.  Could be the humectants at play.


----------



## Beany

Ummm roller setting why have been sleeping on you. I stayed with roller sets when my hair was relaxed and didn't think I could successfully set all this natural 4b hair, yet...here we are flourishing with roller sets. I wanna get a LCL dryer.


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinkyRN said:


> Hope you feel better soon


Thank you


----------



## KinksAndInk

Being sick has me falling off of everything. Didn't take my vitamins, didn't start my inversion method for the month. I haven't even really had any bamboo tea. OJ, sleep and medicine is all I've been wanting. I'll try to do better tomorrow...well today since it's technically a new day.


----------



## PJaye

Where's the "What's On Sale" thread for March?


----------



## Beany

Organic creations (where I get my DC base) changed their formula. Aloe is the first ingredient instead of chamomile tea. I. AM. LIVID. Finally found a conditioner base I like and this happens. I just cannot with these companies. Well, I'll look around for a replacement or start making my own.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why is the mane choice shipping  $9.95....for two items? -_-


----------



## nothidden

Oh man, I so dislike re-doing my hair during the work week (last night), but oh man am I loving these fresh pen coils


----------



## beingofserenity

I know this is weird...but whenever I wear my hair out, especially in a more natural style, I become more spiritual minded.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Flat twist outs have become my go-to style. I love them so much! Super easy to do and they last for a whole week.


----------



## mzteaze

So, it's weird to have my hair used to try out new products.  Today it's being tested with a different shampoo and leave in.  Just nice to have a gentle shampoo done by someone else.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Shipping is halting my product lovah ways.

I wanted this Amla oil from Buttersnbars, its $10.95 for shipping... RIGHT  ... continuing on my way.


----------



## KinksAndInk

@shawnyblazes I feel you on the shipping. Between the costs and wait times it's crazy. This is why I prefer on the ground products.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Doesn't look like I'll be getting my Jakeala package today. Not sure if I'll get Honey's handmade tomorrow either. Yeah....online ordering hair products isn't for me. 3 weeks from order to delivery...nope never again. I'm too impatient for this


----------



## LavenderMint

I really like how my hair is reacting to the Komaza protein but I really hate their shipping cost! Shipping is two-thirds of the cost of ONE bottle. 
Has anyone tried & liked it and found anything comparable? (I don't know if its considered gentle, hard, or what)


----------



## toaster

MeaWea said:


> I really like how my hair is reacting to the Komaza protein but I really hate their shipping cost! Shipping is two-thirds of the cost of ONE bottle.
> Has anyone tried & liked it and found anything comparable? (I don't know if its considered gentle, hard, or what)


@faithVA did a first impression comparison between the komaza protein and the aphogee 2 step. I can't remember where she posted it, but it was relatively recent. Maybe search her posts?


----------



## Rastafarai

MeaWea said:


> I really like how my hair is reacting to the Komaza protein but I really hate their shipping cost! Shipping is two-thirds of the cost of ONE bottle.
> Has anyone tried & liked it and found anything comparable? (I don't know if its considered gentle, hard, or what)



This. This is what's preventing me from placing an order, and the fact that she doesn't appear to distribute her product to online distributors like Hattache and Pampered Tendrils.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I love washing my hair in braids it cuts my wash time in half so it doesn't feel like such a chore anymore.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I got my honey's handmade order today. They also sent 2 free 2oz samples. I was only expecting 1.  I'm happy they sent the black soap honey & avocado cowash because I've been eyeing it. I might have to do a midweek cowash now.


----------



## TrueSugar

I really need to start this de tangle process.


----------



## KinksAndInk

You should not be allowed to use the word tingle in a product name unless said product actually causes a tingle. Otherwise that's false advertisement. Stop playing with people's feelings.


----------



## MileHighDiva

KinksAndInk said:


> You should not be allowed to use the word tingle in a product name unless said product actually causes a tingle. Otherwise that's false advertisement. Stop playing with people's feelings.


What is the product?


----------



## KinksAndInk

MileHighDiva said:


> What is the product?


Honey's handmade tingle growth oil. Not a single tingle


----------



## Rastafarai

Rastafarai said:


> This. This is what's preventing me from placing an order, and the fact that she doesn't appear to distribute her product to online distributors like Hattache and Pampered Tendrils.



Welp. Nevermind. Curiosity got the best of me and I went ahead and ordered a bottle of that protein conditioner. My hair is long overdue for a protein treatment and I want to get it done during my next wash. 

I also picked up her Vitamin Reign and Califia Spray.


----------



## Rocky91

I'm dying to take out these twists but i'm trying to stop playing games with wasting my money on protective styles. i'm so over them tho.


----------



## Lissa0821

I need to learn how not to be so heavy handed with products.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I have been searching with all kinds of keywords to find a tutorial to do a style like this:I cannot find what I'm looking for. It's not just a half updo or bun. It's more elaborate with the braids and hair bundled on top of the head. Any help with what to search for to find this kind of style?


----------



## KinksAndInk

I keep saying that I'm not ordering anything else online yet I placed another online order and I'm thinking about trying this line I saw while browsing etsy.  I blame all y'all for turning me into a pj.


----------



## Nightingale

A few thoughts:


I really don't like to wear my loose hair pulled back. I feel like my hair gets too sleek and it makes my head look weird. I do like my twists pulled back though.
It took 2.5 hours to wash my hair and style into small twists. Felt like forever. I can't imagine taking the time to do minis. When I was done, I grabbed my hand mirror and checked out the back of my head. I found one random large twist and one small clump of untwisted hair. Ugh.
My toddler has some odd fixation with my croc clips. He grabs them then proceeds to drum them against any surface he can find.
I'm 99% sure I'll never straighten my hair again. I don't want to risk heat damage, but the main reason is that I'm too lazy to put in the work to get it straight. Wigs for the win.
I'm so glad I went back to natural and stopped using direct heat. Once I nailed my regimen I found that the maintenance is easy and I dont have to worry about reversion, chemical damage, heat damage, touchups, or increased porosity. The less damaged my hair is the simpler my routine can be because I don't have anything to fix.
I'm also 99% sure I won't cut or big chop my hair again. I LOVE long hair and dream about brastrap length two strand twists that I can wear loose or bun. If my hair ever gets longer than that, I'd trim regularly to maintain that length.


----------



## fatimablush

i want to make a braided wig or Senegalese twist wig...i will order the hair later..hopeful there are tutorials o yt


----------



## beingofserenity

Why is the As I Am curlung jelly 20 bucks? Almost everything else in the line is 8-10. What nakes the jelly twice as much?

Anyway, I am trying to commit to using these products for at least a month, maybe longer because the jelly and cowash are going to last a while... I want to see what effect higher quality products have on my hair versus the cheap crap I used to get. So far much better.


----------



## irisak

So my son went from a child who I couldn't pay to brush his own hair to using up all my damn hair products. He used an entire jar of Curl's control paste and a whole bottle of aphogee 2 minute talmabout they make his waves pop. His hair is an inch long! How the hell does an inch of hair need entire containers  of product!?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

irisak said:


> So my son went from a child who I couldn't pay to brush his own hair to using up all my damn hair products. *He used an entire jar of Curl's control paste and a whole bottle of aphogee 2 minute talmabout they make his waves pop. His hair is an inch long! How the hell does an inch of hair need entire containers  of product!?*


I'm sorry but Maybe there's somebody he's trying to impress *wink, wink* If he keeps that up, he's gonna need a part-time job so he can fund his own hair care purchases


----------



## KinksAndInk

I can't wait until wash day so I can use my goodies. It might actually come early this week, especially since I have a lunch "date" on my normal wash day. I'm trying to decide on a style. I'll probably wash and roller set Tuesday.


----------



## irisak

whosthatcurl said:


> I'm sorry but Maybe there's somebody he's trying to impress *wink, wink* If he keeps that up, he's gonna need a part-time job so he can fund his own hair care purchases


Girrrl that's exactly what it is. This ninja has been cowashing and alladat. He's 13 so I'm not surprised but it's still driving me crazy. I already have share products with my daughter.


----------



## nothidden

irisak said:


> Girrrl that's exactly what it is. This ninja has been cowashing and alladat. He's 13 so I'm not surprised but it's still driving me crazy. I already have share products with my daughter.


Sharing products with your daughter AND son.  My coworker complains about the same thing.  Too funny.


----------



## LavenderMint

After detangling my hair with coconut oil for the past FOUR HOURS- AND I'M ONLY 40% DONE, I am so frustrated!!  I've only been a loose natural for a few months and I read so much to try to prepare myself. I knew at _some _point protective styles were going to be something I had to try. At *this *point, protective styles can take a long walk off a short pier!!  
I have NEVER had so many snarls, tangles, and ssk since I STARTED!! But "kinky coily type 4 hair should never be worn loose","wash and goes are a no-no for type 4" and "protective styles are a kinky haired naturals best bet for hair health and length retention"......<---- those can join protective styles on that walk.  I've tried different ps, I've tried more and thicker products, I've tried mid-week refresh, I've tried "stretching" and "banding" and I'm really just done with ALLLLLLLLADIS.   Getting a glass of wine, wrapping this ish up before I cut it all off and trying again in the morning.


----------



## KinksAndInk

So shipping on an $8 8oz product is $9. Oh okay. I'll pass. These shipping prices are getting out of hand.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinksAndInk said:


> So shipping on an $8 8oz product is $9. Oh okay. I'll pass. These shipping prices are getting out of hand.


 What the French toast?


----------



## KinksAndInk

whosthatcurl said:


> What the French toast?



Exactly what I said. All orders are $9 and free shipping over $40. They've lost their minds.


----------



## PJaye

KinksAndInk said:


> Exactly what I said. All orders are $9 and free shipping over $40. They've lost their minds.



Which vendor is this?


----------



## KinksAndInk

PJaye said:


> Which vendor is this?


Noir Natural Products. I was browsing etsy and one of their products caught my eye. I like the ingredients but as soon as I got to the shipping I lost all interest. But maybe in the future I'll think about a $40. I like the sound of a few things.


----------



## winona

MeaWea said:


> I really like how my hair is reacting to the Komaza protein but I really hate their shipping cost! Shipping is two-thirds of the cost of ONE bottle.
> Has anyone tried & liked it and found anything comparable? (I don't know if its considered gentle, hard, or what)


 
I generally buy on their sales in bulk.  This gives me free shipping and a reduced cost of product.  I use this on my daughter and my hair


----------



## fatimablush

i am in the wig challenge until my hair grows out to look like i want it.
i am looking at hair to buy now. i just might make my crochet braid wig.

why do  people like to take pictures when i;m not ready my brows were already a mess
...hence me  being online looking for hair changing my look this month


----------



## shasha8685

My first lesson as a natural...wash and go's are NOT just wash and go's. It took a whole lot of effort to make my curls look like something other than a frizz ball. It worked out but sheesh.


----------



## SuchaLady

I need some clips in that blend well and can hold a curl for graduation pics. I don't want to buy expensive hair then turn around and need actual tracks for the graduation sew in  Any suggestions of brands?


----------



## winona

I have sooooo many rollers yet the only ones I use are the mesh and halo:O  I really need to venture out with the flexirods or some of the others.  I see so many beautiful results but I don't have time to redo my hair if it comes out a HAM


----------



## LavenderMint

winona said:


> I generally buy on their sales in bulk.  This gives me free shipping and a reduced cost of product.  I use this on my daughter and my hair


I went back to the site to check. I didn't see anywhere to sign up for sale notifications. How do you find out about sales?


----------



## winona

MeaWea said:


> I went back to the site to check. I didn't see anywhere to sign up for sale notifications. How do you find out about sales?


I think you actually have to sign up for komaza on their website.  Once you create an account there is something where you sign up.  Ladies correct me if I'm wrong it has been awhile


----------



## Lissa0821

I got a little carried away with my trim yesterday.  My hair looks loop sided to me and the front of my hair is truly straight compared to the rest of my hair. I trim off way more that what was needed.  I will trim again in about 12 weeks. I don't think there is a need to continue of the 8 week routine anymore.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying to decide on a new regimen for spring/summer.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I miss myasha products


----------



## imaginary

I don't think back to back protective styles are for me. Gonna give these a break after this one, try my hand at rollersetting again.


----------



## KinksAndInk

So I have to somehow do a 3 page qualitative analysis of an 8 page research article in APA format, eat something and wash and roller set my hair...all before midnight. It's 7pm. Something is about to get half done and it won't be my hair


----------



## Caramel74

KinksAndInk said:


> Looks like I won't be doing my hair until next week. I have the flu...again...my weak immune system needs to get it together. I feel like crap and now I have to look like crap.



Hope you feel better soon. Drink lots and lots of fluids. Ice water, orange juice (or whatever juice you like) on ice and tea, I like peppermint it helps with menstrual pain too.


----------



## Caramel74

imaginary said:


> I don't think back to back protective styles are for me. Gonna give these a break after this one, try my hand at rollersetting again.


Protective styles are wonderful but I definitely think you have to let your hair loose one way or the other. That's very important!


----------



## Caramel74

KinksAndInk said:


> I keep saying that I'm not ordering anything else online yet I placed another online order and I'm thinking about trying this line I saw while browsing etsy.  I blame all y'all for turning me into a pj.


lol


----------



## Caramel74

shasha8685 said:


> My first lesson as a natural...wash and go's are NOT just wash and go's. It took a whole lot of effort to make my curls look like something other than a frizz ball. It worked out but sheesh.


No you're right! My wash n goes are not really wash n gos either. I have to let my tight kinky curls set first and air dry then I do my indirect heat tension blowdry. But one thing that I can say is that it is so much healthier than anything else to wear it down.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Mixed Jakeala sweet honey hair thang and dope deep conditioner... Ummmm yeah...I'll try them again separately


----------



## LavenderMint

YES. I was having a meltdown Saturday night of the Britney Spears in a mirror with scissors variety. I see a lot of differences in how my hair behaves when it's loose in a wash and go (less tangles& ssk) vs a protective style. 
You have to know your hair and just do what's best for it. 



imaginary said:


> I don't think back to back protective styles are for me. Gonna give these a break after this one, try my hand at rollersetting again.





Caramel74 said:


> Protective styles are wonderful but I definitely think you have to let your hair loose one way or the other. That's very important!


----------



## krissyhair

KinksAndInk said:


> So I have to somehow do a 3 page qualitative analysis of an 8 page research article in APA format, eat something and wash and roller set my hair...all before midnight. It's 7pm. Something is about to get half done and it won't be my hair


I know that struggle.


----------



## curlyTisME

Blowout almost three weeks old, maintaining with flexi rods and tonight I did a flat twist out. My apt is next Friday.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Just got a shipping notice from Honey's Handmade for my dc. It should be here Thursday. I'm excited because I love the one product that I've used from them. I'll probably try the cowash sample they sent with my last order next week with the dc. I should probably order something else while they're having their birthday sale. *goes to make a cart*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I see light at the end of the tunnel! Only now I need to redo the front of my hair


----------



## beingofserenity

I think I love eden bodyworks products


----------



## meka72

I don't know if I'm being too critical of my hair (it's growth/length/thickness/whatever) such that I can't appreciate the growth/length/thickness/whatever. Yesterday, my dermatologist and her two assistants said I had a ton of thick hair. Today, my hairdresser said the same thing. I know "ton" and "thick" are relative but I would never have used either of those words to describe my hair.


----------



## SheWalks

meka72 said:


> I don't know if I'm being too critical of my hair (it's growth/length/thickness/whatever) such that I can't appreciate the growth/length/thickness/whatever. Yesterday, my dermatologist and her two assistants said I had a ton of thick hair. Today, my hairdresser said the same thing. I know "ton" and "thick" are relative but I would never have used either of those words to describe my hair.



Eh sometimes I get the feeling that thick is a code word for nappy meant in a bad way. I've heard my dermatologist say it, my old hairdresser, my doctor. My family use to say it also when I was the only one growing my hair out until they saw my brother who has very dense hair I'd say I'm medium density with mostly medium strands. When I hear thick I think of his or someone like


----------



## meka72

That's what I think of when I think "thick" too @kodochax. My hair isn't half as thick as that. Lol. 

I think they were referring to density, in part, because they know that's a concern of mine. But like I said "thick" is relative.  Plus my black woman dermatologist would not use "nappy" to refer to coarse hair.


----------



## SheWalks

meka72 said:


> That's what I think of when I think "thick" too @kodochax. My hair isn't half as thick as that. Lol.
> 
> I think they were referring to density, in part, because they know that's a concern of mine. But like I said "thick" is relative.  Plus my black woman dermatologist would not use "nappy" to refer to coarse hair.



Oh yup it's definitely relative I only say it because my black woman doctor has in the past sadly. I just ignored her tho.


----------



## meka72

That's awful! You would think she's educated enough not to refer to coarse hair in such disparaging terms.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need a new bonnet and a length check shirt of some sort.


----------



## Napp

I just came from the IBS (international beauty show) in NYC.

Oh my Lord, I was like a kid in a candy store. I spent about 400ish and got easily over 1k worth of products, tools and makeup. I will probably post a pic of my haul but now I am so tired. I am very pleased and I had a great partner.

I also went to a balayage and cutting curly hair classes. It was very interesting. All in all I am so satisfied. It was worth it totally!

By becoming a beauty professional has unleashed a whole other pj beast in me LOL


----------



## Saludable84

I want a perm rod set, but I don't want to do a perm rod set.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wonder why these As I am Born products are only on Sallys website?


----------



## mzteaze

I'm sad that I can't get away with wash n go's while I work on my balding spots.


----------



## beingofserenity

Screw all these fancy, overpriced gels. I used eco styler, the brown moisturizing one, and I think I'm liking thw results! I think I may mix it with some shea butter and castor/coconut oil for more moisture/stretch.


----------



## SuchaLady

beingofserenity said:


> Screw all these fancy, overpriced gels. I used eco styler, the brown moisturizing one, and I think I'm liking thw results! I think I may mix it with some shea butter and castor/coconut oil for more moisture/stretch.



Try Wetline Xtreme. You can get an entire bucket for $3. The coupons Sallys sends out work as well. So basically, you have to go get some now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

SuchaLady said:


> Try Wetline Xtreme. You can get an entire bucket for $3. The coupons Sallys sends out work as well. So basically, you have to go get some now.


Yes, get that Xtreme!


----------



## beingofserenity

SuchaLady said:


> Try Wetline Xtreme. You can get an entire bucket for $3. The coupons Sallys sends out work as well. So basically, you have to go get some now.



Lol, I've been reading about it and I want to try it. Does it leave your hair hard??


----------



## SuchaLady

beingofserenity said:


> Lol, I've been reading about it and I want to try it. Does it leave your hair hard??



Not at all and it serves multiple purposes at that. I use it to smooth my hair back and the results are just beautiful.


 

And it stays that way *ALL* day!


----------



## Britt

I keep hearing about this wetline gel. Does it work for twist outs?


----------



## curlyTisME

Twist out turned out to be cute. I want to wash my hair though. I will tonight.

I'll use my Joico Moisture Recovery poo and condish, DC with SM manuka honey under heat with neem oil, blowdry and flat twist until my apt next week.


----------



## GGsKin

mzteaze said:


> I'm sad that I can't get away with wash n go's while I work on my balding spots.



I hear you. I baggied 100% while I worked on mine (for about 6 months). Being a hair addict, it wasn't easy so to make up for it I would use my wash day as 'play day'. Not to do anything special- maybe a wash and go that wouldn't see the light of day. 

As soon as I had about and inch on my spot at the front, I started wearing my hair out. It was awkward to style but I just couldn't wait to wear it out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy Birthday @Froreal3


----------



## Caramel74

MeaWea said:


> YES. I was having a meltdown Saturday night of the Britney Spears in a mirror with scissors variety. I see a lot of differences in how my hair behaves when it's loose in a wash and go (less tangles& ssk) vs a protective style.
> You have to know your hair and just do what's best for it.


I agree


----------



## Honey Bee

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I have been searching with all kinds of keywords to find a tutorial to do a style like this:View attachment 353233I cannot find what I'm looking for. It's not just a half updo or bun. It's more elaborate with the braids and hair bundled on top of the head. Any help with what to search for to find this kind of style?


I don't know if this is what you're looking for but I like this yt channel for historical European hairdressing.


----------



## Janet'

I think this color broke off the front of my hair...glad I've got my head back in the game...


----------



## Froreal3

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy Birthday @Froreal3


Thanks sis! @shawnyblazes


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Happy Womb Evacuation Day @Froreal3


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing

I finally did something about my hair. I actually took the time to actually twist it up instead of bunning it or putting it in a puff like I usually do. 

I'm trying not to look too crazy in the hospital when I have this kid.


----------



## Britt

Did a wet twist out last night. Don't think I've had my hair like this for over a month. Been blow drying and using heat.


----------



## nothidden

Typical case of knowing what works and just not doing it 

I've always heard and read that your hair needs to be sopping wet when styling to get the best definition, at least for 4c-ish hair.  Well, last night was the third time I've done the opposite and I've gotten fantabulous results each time...hang time, killer definition, and movement.  I'm finally convinced this hasn't been a fluke and is how my hair wants to be styled.  No more styling sopping wet hair for me.


----------



## Prettymetty

I finally got around to washing my hair. My scalp was itching so bad. No more skipping wash day for me.


----------



## Froreal3

whosthatcurl said:


> Happy Womb Evacuation Day @Froreal3


Thanks @whosthatcurl!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I feel so stuck with my hair.  It feels like it's the exact same length it was six months ago.  I barely use heat (maybe once a month), I deep condition, I co wash, I moisturize, I sleep in a satin bonnet... Like why the hell aint I BSL right now.  Smdh.  

Frustrating as hell.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy Birthday! @Froreal3


----------



## KinksAndInk

Wanting to wash my hair because I'm getting a new dc today and I'm itching to test it out. But I think I'll just wait until my next wash day so I have time to decide how I'm going to set my hair. But I really want to use this dc lol


----------



## kanozas

How do you ship hair products to Chile without paying an arm and a leg?


----------



## KinksAndInk

Well there goes that perm rod set lol. I didn't pineapple my hair before I took a nap earlier. Then I started cleaning up and watching Netflix and Hulu so I didn't reset my hair...now it's 3am and I'm not getting out of bed lol. Guess I'll be bunning until Monday which seems to be my new wash day. Or maybe I'll wash Sunday if I don't go to work.


----------



## Lilmama1011

sj10460 said:


> @Lilmama1011 your hair looks great! Your progress is amazing!


Thanks


----------



## Mische

tapioca_pudding said:


> I feel so stuck with my hair.  It feels like it's the exact same length it was six months ago.  I barely use heat (maybe once a month), I deep condition, I co wash, I moisturize, I sleep in a satin bonnet... Like why the hell aint I BSL right now.  Smdh.
> 
> Frustrating as hell.



@tapioca_pudding how do you detangle? I finger detangle pretty much exclusively and I attribute the bulk of my retention to that (and leaving my hair alone/not washing it very often...)


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Mische said:


> @tapioca_pudding how do you detangle? I finger detangle pretty much exclusively and I attribute the bulk of my retention to that (and leaving my hair alone/not washing it very often...)


I use a wide tooth shower comb... I wonder if my fine hair can't take a comb while wet and I need to switch to finger detangling. 

I just can't get over that SL (when straight) hump.


----------



## nothidden

tapioca_pudding said:


> I use a wide tooth shower comb... I wonder if my fine hair can't take a comb while and I need to switch to finger detangling.
> 
> I just can't get over that SL (when straight) hump.


You're co-washing.  Are you sure you're cleansing your scalp thoroughly?  Your follicles could be clogged.


----------



## Mische

tapioca_pudding said:


> I use a wide tooth shower comb... I wonder if my fine hair can't take a comb while and I need to switch to finger detangling.
> 
> I just can't get over that SL (when straight) hump.


@tapioca_pudding I think it's something to consider (even if you just introduce it in baby steps, like if you use the comb during moisturizing and sealing, just use your fingers, etc). I have very fine strands, too, and when I watch YouTube videos of women raking combs through their 4b/4c hair, I'm just like how??? I'd never make any progress with that kind of manipulation on my strands.


----------



## niknakmac

nothidden said:


> Typical case of knowing what works and just not doing it
> 
> I've always heard and read that your hair needs to be sopping wet when styling to get the best definition, at least for 4c-ish hair.  Well, last night was the third time I've done the opposite and I've gotten fantabulous results each time...hang time, killer definition, and movement.  I'm finally convinced this hasn't been a fluke and is how my hair wants to be styled.  No more styling sopping wet hair for me.



Soaking wet doesn't work for me either.  I find I have better results when i style almost dry or dry and then spritz lightly with water after.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

nothidden said:


> You're co-washing.  Are you sure you're cleansing your scalp thoroughly?  Your follicles could be clogged.


I do shampoo twice a month... I'm not sure if that's enough or if I need to add a 3rd shampoo.. thank you.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Mische said:


> @tapioca_pudding I think it's something to consider (even if you just introduce it in baby steps, like if you use the comb during moisturizing and sealing, just use your fingers, etc). I have very fine strands, too, and when I watch YouTube videos of women raking combs through their 4b/4c hair, I'm just like how??? I'd never make any progress with that kind of manipulation on my strands.


Thanks so much, I'm definitely going to incorporate finger detangling into my regimen to see if I notice a difference. I just have to ensure that I give myself enough time during the wash process to finger detangle.

Currently I wear wash n' go's every day (either down or in a puff).  My hair is to fine/short to wear twists out the house (they look like worms) and I exercise 5x a week so it's hard maintaining a style other than a wash n go.  But I'm not sure if my ends were twisted or something if I would retain better.  I guess I'll start with detangling and see how my hair looks in a month...


----------



## tapioca_pudding

So I never paid attention to the high porosity low porosity thing.  Just didn't give it much thought because I didn't understand how that impacted the performance of my hair.  And honestly, I still don't really know what it means lol.

But I put a few clean strands of hair in a cup of water about 10 minutes ago, and it's just a floatin.  

Research ensues.........


----------



## GGsKin

tapioca_pudding said:


> So I never paid attention to the high porosity low porosity thing.  Just didn't give it much thought because I didn't understand how that impacted the performance of my hair.  And honestly, I still don't really know what it means lol.
> 
> But I put a few clean strands of hair in a cup of water about 10 minutes ago, and it's just a floatin.
> 
> Research ensues.........



That water test isn't really accurate (sometimes not remotely). It's better to look at how your hair responds to certain things like; how long does it take your hair to feel really wet? How long does it take to dry (with/without product)? Do products tend to sink in to your hair or sit on top? Does tour hair retain moisture well?


----------



## WakandanPrincess

tapioca_pudding said:


> So I never paid attention to the high porosity low porosity thing.  Just didn't give it much thought because I didn't understand how that impacted the performance of my hair.  And honestly, I still don't really know what it means lol.
> 
> But I put a few clean strands of hair in a cup of water about 10 minutes ago, and it's just a floatin.
> 
> Research ensues.........



I just tried this the other day. 4 days later and they're still floatin LOL.


----------



## Rocky91

Cut off several inches and now I have a cute bob.


----------



## Nightingale

tapioca_pudding said:


> So I never paid attention to the high porosity low porosity thing.  Just didn't give it much thought because I didn't understand how that impacted the performance of my hair.  And honestly, I still don't really know what it means lol.
> 
> But I put a few clean strands of hair in a cup of water about 10 minutes ago, and it's just a floatin.
> 
> Research ensues.........




Porosity is important because it can determine what type of products and care your hair will likely need. 

High Porosity: Your cuticles are raised, you absorb moisture really well, but have trouble retaining it. You'll likely need regular protein treatments (to fill gaps in cuticle), heavier products, and to seal your hair after moisturizing. You probably won't need heat to get products to absorb. Hydral fatigue (hair taking in too much water too quickly, causing swelling) could be an issue, so prepooing may be a good idea. 

Low Porosity: Your cuticles are tightly closed. Moisture is hard to absorb, but easier to retain. Protein should be used infrequently, light products will absorb easier than heavy ones, heat will work best for absorption, product buildup is a problem which will require regular cleansing. 

Normal porosity: well, its in between. Moisture is accepted better than low porosity, but retained better than high porosity (but not as well as low). 

I hope this helps.


----------



## shasha8685

Hair typing confuses tf out of me.


----------



## imaginary

My curlformer dupes finally got here and they're smaller than the set I got a few years ago. They almost resemble the narrow ones. I think I may end up ordering another pack (or two) depending on how the next wash day turns out with them.

I'm thinking the combined 64 I have should be enough for my entire head and I do have the barrel ones as well. But those barrel ones don't grip my roots as well...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Bibliophile  Happy birthday!!!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I was supposed to color my hair this week but I'm going to wait until after I do my Marley twists. I'll probably do them next week or the end of the month. That way when April (finals time) comes I don't have to worry about anything other than moisturizing my hair for 3 weeks (that's usually how long I keep my twists in). I'll color the first wash day in May


----------



## Janet'

I made a decision that once I started back on the board, I was going to limit myself to 5 practical challenges to be a part of...Less than one week in and I've already joined 4! I have to remember that for me KISS works best...Ugh...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I might have to go back to henna because this dye has the ends of my hair really dry. I need to cover my grays!


----------



## Dayjoy

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Soaking wet doesn't work for me either.  I find I have better results when i style almost dry or dry and then spritz lightly with water after.


So how do you dry your hair?  Do you dry it stretched?  If so, how?  Does this add extra time (like another day) to your routine?

I usually twist my hair soaking wet straight out of d/c'ing and chalk up the first day's style.    I get my nice stretch and big hair on subsequent days with retwisting.  But if I can get this on first day without having to wait another day for drying, that would be great.


----------



## curlyTisME

I think I'll be curly all summer. 

Got a list of things to pick up if that's the case though....


----------



## overtherainbow

Happy Wash N Go Season Everyone!!. It's consistently been spring weather over where I live!


----------



## KinkyRN

Decided to go hard in the paint with protective styling this summer. I also decided to cut the remaining color out of my hair over 2 months. I think I am losing retention because that blonde is making it so dry!


----------



## niknakmac

Dayjoy said:


> So how do you dry your hair?  Do you dry it stretched?  If so, how?  Does this add extra time (like another day) to your routine?
> 
> I usually twist my hair soaking wet straight out of d/c'ing and chalk up the first day's style.    I get my nice stretch and big hair on subsequent days with retwisting.  But if I can get this on first day without having to wait another day for drying, that would be great.



After I wash I usually let it air dry in a puff if I have to go out or loose if I am just going to be hanging around the house.  If I twist it or braid it to stretch it while drying it wouldn't even be close to dry by the time I am ready to style it.  I would say I give it about 4 hours between when I wash and when I am ready to style.  It doesn't really interrupt my day.

ETA after I twist I am done with my hair for at least 5 days.  So while they way I dry my hair may stretch out wash day I am pretty much not messing with it again until the end of the week for a banging twist out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

overtherainbow said:


> Happy Wash N Go Season Everyone!!. It's consistently been spring weather over where I live!


I'm waiting in NJ like a kid at the line for cake and icecream. Feet moving back and forth, cant stand still. shaking!!!


----------



## Dayjoy

sweetnikki_6 said:


> After I wash I usually let it air dry in a puff if I have to go out or loose if I am just going to be hanging around the house.  If I twist it or braid it to stretch it while drying it wouldn't even be close to dry by the time I am ready to style it.  I would say I give it about 4 hours between when I wash and when I am ready to style.  It doesn't really interrupt my day.
> 
> ETA after I twist I am done with my hair for at least 5 days.  So while they way I dry my hair may stretch out wash day I am pretty much not messing with it again until the end of the week for a banging twist out.


Thanks.  You must not have problems with tangling.  I can't imagine letting my hair air dry loose.


----------



## SheWalks

Finally got a decent pair of hair scissors and gave myself a trim, first time since I chopped my hair off. My hair feels much better.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Tomorrow is wash day and I can't wait. I'm trying to decide what products I'll be using to wash and set.


----------



## TrueSugar

My scalp is on fire from this braid down. One of the girls that I know that always wears wigs says that her scalp itchs all the time. I dont know if I can do it!!!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thinking about placing a Honey's handmade order before the anniversary sale is over. Maybe I'll see how the deep conditioner and cowash perform today before I decide.


----------



## niknakmac

Dayjoy said:


> Thanks.  You must not have problems with tangling.  I can't imagine letting my hair air dry loose.



You are right my hair doesn't tangle once I comb it out and slather it with leave ins.


----------



## beingofserenity

Back on the juice. Mineral rich. Hoping for some rapid hair growth. I only took one bottle of the juice a few years ago, and all I remember noticing were super fast growing nails. Bought two bottles this time. Hopefully, I stay consistent!


----------



## LavenderMint

beingofserenity said:


> Back on the juice. Mineral rich. Hoping for some rapid hair growth. I only took one bottle of the juice a few years ago, and all I remember noticing were super fast growing nails. Bought two bottles this time. Hopefully, I stay consistent!



Juice? Hair growth? Nail growth?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Amarilles!!


----------



## Lissa0821

Washing my hair twice a week worked great for my relaxed hair, not so much for my natural hair.


----------



## fatimablush

I hate my half inch hair.

I bought 2 wigs to enter the wig challenge. I think one of them may be discontinued so i will scour the internet to find out.

I will order two more before entering the challenge next month


----------



## SlimPickinz

I've been wearing two flat twists pinned for a while now. I tried two cornrows but they were too tight and uncomfy. The twists and loose but neat. I've honestly been getting loads of compliments so I think I'll be keeping this up for a while. Hopefully I'll see a lot of growth, especially since I've been exercising regularly.


----------



## mzteaze

SlimPickinz said:


> I've been wearing two flat twists pinned for a while now. I tried two cornrows but they were too tight and uncomfy. The twists and loose but neat. I've honestly been getting loads of compliments so I think I'll be keeping this up for a while. Hopefully I'll see a lot of growth, especially since I've been exercising regularly.



I need to learn how to do flat twists.  I've seen a few YouTube videos but have yet to do them successfully on myself.

Did anyone else get one of those beauty school heads to practice on?. I think I need something like that.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Still trying to decide of I'm going up get something else from this Honey's Handmade birthday sale. I might wait


----------



## curlyTisME

Personal no heat challenge in full effect. I noticed some breakage only heat from the blow dryer and flat iron could have caused.

 I want to pick up a portable hooded dryer for late night in bed deep conditioning sessions at least twice a week. I'll be on the hunt for one.

My nearest Nordstrom Rack has a super overstock of Kerataste masks. I think I'll treat myself to two and some coconut oil from trader joes. I know @Prettymetty loves them! I think she's encouraged my "treats" to myself.


----------



## Prettymetty

I will be headed to Nordstrom to see if I can find some goodies. Thanks @curlyTisME I had no idea I could find Kerastase there.


----------



## JerriBlank

beingofserenity said:


> Back on the juice. Mineral rich. Hoping for some rapid hair growth. I only took one bottle of the juice a few years ago, and all I remember noticing were super fast growing nails. Bought two bottles this time. Hopefully, I stay consistent!



Was literally just looking at this stuff. Must be a sign.


----------



## Evolving78

I wanna taper my nape. Hair is getting boring. I'm trying to grow it out now. I don't wanna regret cutting it later...


----------



## Rocky91

I need to deep condition and do a flexi rod set tonight.


----------



## imaginary

taking down these box braids. I've got a cute braidout pattern and some locing at the roots. But my hair is still soft and lovely. Gonna do a henna treatment tonight on dirty hair, I may or may not pre-treat but we shall see.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Just peeped on instagram that the Mane Choice is coming to Sally's. Gone head Courtney!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

Did a protein DC a couple days ago with my Joico Kpak. It left my hair so soft and strong. Their products do a splendid job at keeping my hair very healthy.


----------



## JerriBlank

So tired of chasing down this Melle Organics dc!! It was supposed to be at Sally's! They didn't even know what I was talking about


----------



## AgeinATL

JerriBlank said:


> So tired of chasing down this Melle Organics dc!! It was supposed to be at Sally's! They didn't even know what I was talking about



They are only at certain locations. Check out their Instagram page because I believe that they listed the stores there.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need some henna melts , I just dont want to pay an arm and a leg for two alone.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I think my puff has gotten a little bigger. Hmm..


----------



## imaginary

I was having such a great washday. Smooth sailing with the henna and everything till I hit those tangles as I was putting in the curlformers. Lol I guess this is a lesson that finger detangling only is not for me.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair looks a hot mess today so every time someone compliments me on it I have to pause and analyze my relationship with them to try to figure out if it's sincere or if they're being funny.


----------



## beingofserenity

KinksAndInk said:


> My hair looks a hot mess today so every time someone compliments me on it I have to pause and analyze my relationship with them to try to figure out if it's sincere or if they're being funny.



Pics?


----------



## CodeRed

KinksAndInk said:


> My hair looks a hot mess today so every time someone compliments me on it I have to pause and analyze my relationship with them to try to figure out if it's sincere or if they're being funny.


----------



## faithVA

I can do something useful like clean my house or I can play in my hair.  I haven't decided yet.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I keep saying I'm buying a new steamer but I probably won't until fall. It's pretty much spring here now. But then again...


faithVA said:


> I can do something useful like clean my house or I can play in my hair.  I haven't decided yet.


Hair!!!!


----------



## shasha8685

I need a gel that doesn't flake. Ick. 

I've been getting used to my natural hair and how it looks on me. Some days, I don't feel the most confident. On those days, I get compliments on how pretty my hair is usually during the moments I need some reassurance. I know that I made the right decision for my hair.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thinking about grabbing another birthday box from Honey's Handmade. They've had 7 left for a while and I feel like it's my duty as a natural to give a good home to one of those lonely boxes.


----------



## faithVA

KinksAndInk said:


> I keep saying I'm buying a new steamer but I probably won't until fall. It's pretty much spring here now. But then again...
> 
> Hair!!!!


I actually did some cleaning in my closet and put the washed clothes away. I'm too tired to play in my hair now. I will be glad tomorrow that I did some cleaning today


----------



## KidneyBean86

I did a length check today and I'm somewhat disappointed. It looks like my hair is not growing at all even though my puff has gotten somewhat bigger. Grrr


----------



## faithVA

KidneyBean86 said:


> I did a length check today and I'm somewhat disappointed. It looks like my hair is not growing at all even though my puff has gotten somewhat bigger. Grrr


If your puff is bigger than it is probably growing. Sometimes it's just the piece that you are pulling that hasn't grown. Sometimes different sections grow before the nape area grows.


----------



## vevster

Whoa, less product in my hair decreased my drying time.....


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Just when I thought I had my hair game set...

I got tired of shingling for hours. So after a few days of research and finding a hair twin (NaturallyQuinn) I decided to try smoothing larger sections. 

Amazing! It takes way less time and my hair clumps better and is more elongated. Although it's definitely not as definite but I love it!


----------



## blackeyes31626

I am so tired but I need to do my hair.
My hair looks like Sasha's from The Walking Dead. lol


----------



## SuchaLady

Does anyone know some hair from the Beauty Supply store that blends sigh relaxed hair? I need some to make a quick set of DIY clipins.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I appreciate this speedy shipping from Beautifully Bamboo. Ordered my vitamins Wednesday at almost midnight...received them today. That's excellent customer service. And the shipping was free.

Eta: Thinking about getting 6 more bottles since the promo is still going.


----------



## curlyTisME

I've been inconsistent with my manetabolism. 

Back on it though.

I am so ready for some growth. I feel like my hair hasn't grown in a year or more. I've never been longer than collarbone length. Could this be my terminal length? I don't know what else to do to see results. I'm feeling a bit discouraged in the growth area. 

Oh well, health matters more.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

My hair is now dry and I still love it! Elongated and defined. HLish hair shrinks to APL/BSB. Off to buy more gel!!

Almost 6 yrs and still learning new things


----------



## AgeinATL

Welp, no more jumping into the shower to wash without detangling first. I get way too many knots/locs with leads to breakage trying to get them out. #rookiemistake

I need to find an inexpensive, slippery,  cone and protein free conditioner. If anyone has suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## CodeRed

AgeinATL said:


> Welp, no more jumping into the shower to wash without detangling first. I get way too many knots/locs with leads to breakage trying to get them out. #rookiemistake
> 
> I need to find an inexpensive, slippery,  cone and protein free conditioner. If anyone has suggestions, please let me know.



Tresemme's Perfectly Undone conditioner is pretty good. It's like $5 for a 25 oz bottle I think. Sometimes they are on sale for $4 at Kroger and other stores.


----------



## AgeinATL

CodeRed said:


> Tresemme's Perfectly Undone conditioner is pretty good. It's like $5 for a 25 oz bottle I think. Sometimes they are on sale for $4 at Kroger and other stores.



Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## Sosa

So I have been twisting my hair since January. Small-mid sized twists. 
I keep getting compliments. 

Thank you, Blue Magic hair grease .


----------



## Bibliophile

@shawnyblazes @Mocha126 




shawnyblazes said:


> @Bibliophile  Happy birthday!!!


----------



## vevster

Natural hair is just so easy!  Wash, condition, braid sit under dryer, go to bed.

Easy peasy! I am also realizing I don't need all the products I thought I did.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really need to get back to drinking my bamboo tea. I have fallen completely off. I have maybe 26 tea bags left. I'm going to try a different (cheaper) brand to see how I like it.


----------



## mzteaze

KinksAndInk said:


> I really need to get back to drinking my bamboo tea. I have fallen completely off. I have maybe 26 tea bags left. I'm going to try a different (cheaper) brand to see how I like it.



What brand did you buy?

I bought a blend from Bamboo Leaf Tea that I really enjoy drinking so I've been able to drink it easily every day.


----------



## KinksAndInk

mzteaze said:


> What brand did you buy?
> 
> I bought a blend from Bamboo Leaf Tea that I really enjoy drinking so I've been able to drink it easily every day.


I got mine from Beautifully Bamboo. The taste doesn't bother me so I can drink it hot, warm or cold with nothing added. It's just that I caught the flu and wasn't able to keep much down as I started my second bag. Then I got so distracted with catching up on stuff I missed while sick that I didn't resume my tea. I found it effective but I like options, especially cheaper ones. If I don't like the taste or results of the new (to be determined) brand, I'll stick with Beautifully Bamboo.


----------



## nothidden

AgeinATL said:


> Welp, no more jumping into the shower to wash without detangling first. I get way too many knots/locs with leads to breakage trying to get them out. #rookiemistake
> 
> I need to find an inexpensive, slippery,  cone and protein free conditioner. If anyone has suggestions, please let me know.


Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle is 3.99 where I live.  I rotate this with Tresemme Naturals (discontinued, but I have a stash).


----------



## AgeinATL

nothidden said:


> Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle is 3.99 where I live.  I rotate this with Tresemme Naturals (discontinued, but I have a stash).



Thanks! This one keeps coming up. I wish I had a TJs near by but I may be able to find it online. Thanks again!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Watch, as soon as I start Washngo'n , I'm going to think my hair is short and want a protective style.

 It never fails.  I'm supposed to get a crochet May 1st  though. I'm waiting on this weather to act right!


----------



## KidneyBean86

Just received my length check t-shirt that I ordered from Amazon. I must admit that I'm curious as to how long will be against the shirt.


----------



## mz.rae

Washed my hair with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Shampoo and deep conditioned with the Black Vanilla conditioner on Friday. And my hair still smells so delicious!!!


----------



## meka72

I think the Alba Botanica So Smooth conditioner has been/is being discontinued, just as I discovered it. Now I've got to drive 'round town trying to buy up any leftover bottles.


----------



## CodeRed

meka72 said:


> I think the Alba Botanica So Smooth conditioner has been/is being discontinued, just as I discovered it. Now I've got to drive 'round town trying to buy up any leftover bottles.



Really? I just bought the moisturizing conditioner and was looking forward to trying the smoothing one in the future 

I just saw it on either CVS or Walgreens website this afternoon and was thinking how I wanted to try it...


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying to decide if I want to get this DC from Honey's Handmade while its BOGO...do I really need more stuff lol


----------



## LavenderMint

I hate product boogers from when leave-in & gel don't mix. 
And it's too late to do anything about it. Just will have to hope no one notices.


----------



## GGsKin

What did you use @MeaWea


----------



## Supervixen

I bought some new Shea Moisture conditioner from Sally's, slathered it on and it makes my hair feel like straw.


----------



## imaginary

Going to try twisting on wet hair to see if there really is a drastic difference between the it and dry twisting. And hopefully my hair would be more moisturized if I let it airdry that way. The only difficulty will be keeping the rest of my hair wet without letting it dry out...


----------



## Saludable84

Supeervixen said:


> I bought some new Shea Moisture conditioner from Sally's, slathered it on and it makes my hair feel like straw.


Which one?


----------



## meka72

CodeRed said:


> Really? I just bought the moisturizing conditioner and was looking forward to trying the smoothing one in the future
> 
> I just saw it on either CVS or Walgreens website this afternoon and was thinking how I wanted to try it...



I would grab a bottle now, if I were you. The grocery store near me had removed the tag for that one product only. It appears there's a bit of limited availability online, i. e., some of the links to the product didn't work or said the conditioner was no longer available.


----------



## faithVA

imaginary said:


> Going to try twisting on wet hair to see if there really is a drastic difference between the it and dry twisting. And hopefully my hair would be more moisturized if I let it airdry that way. The only difficulty will be keeping the rest of my hair wet without letting it dry out...


Try keeping the sections under a plastic cap until you are ready to work with them. You might have to use some clips to keep it in place. And use a spray bottle to add a little extra moisture to anything that has dried out or starting to dry.


----------



## Supervixen

Saludable84 said:


> Which one?


----------



## Honey Bee

My friend who does hair asked me if this was fusion.  No, it's crochet braids. Yall shoulda seen his face. Mind you, he just finished sh*tting all over crochet braids.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I should be coloring my hair so I can roller set it. Definitely in the morning.


----------



## LavenderMint

Giovanni Leave-in (diluted) & ecostyler krystal. 



AbsyBlvd said:


> What did you use @MeaWea


----------



## Cattypus1

Supeervixen said:


> View attachment 355063 View attachment 355065


My hair hated that product too. I think I read where someone added extra honey and that made all the difference.


----------



## Anaisin

Hmm. I have a little sample of Miss Jessie's curly buttercreme. Just used it to moisturize my bun and it absorbed nicely. I thought it would be thick and turn my hair white. 

If they have the 75% off 16oz again I might get the Curly Buttercreme & Curly Pudding instead of the DC's. The DC's make my hair feel nice after but the application is terrible. They're super thick and chunky. Even when you rub your hands together it doesn't get smooth and creamy. When I rinse it out my hair feels soft though but still not worth it. I prefer slip and easy detangling with a dc. 

The Curly Buttercreme is also their best smelling product I've tried. Another reason I won't repurchase their dc's is because they stink badly.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I bought a xl 30x30 scarf to pineapple. Tried it out tonight and that joker is too small. Last few inches of my hair are just hanging out. 

I need a satin loc soc.


----------



## Saludable84

Supeervixen said:


> View attachment 355063 View attachment 355065


That masque felt the same way when I used it when it first came out. 

I only tried the High Porosity Masque thanks to a review in March hits and misses. Otherwise I would have just been curious. Shea Moisture Masque usually leaving me feeling empty inside and with straw for hair as well. This is the only masque they have that had ever worked for me.


----------



## Supervixen

Cattypus1 said:


> My hair hated that product too. I think I read where someone added extra honey and that made allegations the difference.





Saludable84 said:


> That masque felt the same way when I used it when it first came out.
> 
> I only tried the High Porosity Masque thanks to a review in March hits and misses. Otherwise I would have just been curious. Shea Moisture Masque usually leaving me feeling empty inside and with straw for hair as well. This is the only masque they have that had ever worked for me.



Thanks. Im done with that line.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The only masques that ever worked for me as a deep conditioner is the Purification masque,  and the High porosity.  The Yucca & Plantain worked great as a prepoo.

I just bought the superfruit complex one because thats getting good raves but the rest of the DCs are too high in shea butter or coconut oil. The newer ones arent geared for anything I'd use so I know I wont try those.

They changed the purification masque so I doubt I'll be buying that one any more.  The leave in for low porosity,  and the souffle is great under a hard gel. Those are the two items I'd buy on the regular.


----------



## vevster

Now I am evaluating moisturizers...

CRN Curlaide vs. SSI Marshmallow hair cream.
The SSI has more water in it then the CRN.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Supeervixen said:


> View attachment 355063 View attachment 355065


My hair loves most of the SM products but this was a no go for me too. When I added oils it was lovely but I shouldn't have to doctor a product up to make it work.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Literally writing down the pro's and cons of staying natural verses getting a relaxer. I so miss the ease of shampoo ,DC, apply my leave in and do a rollerset! Sheesh


----------



## cherishlove

This is why I don't get my hair done or I go to the hood for my one stylist to do my hair.  I want braids but dang don't nobody have time for up charging or cancellations.  This is bull crap.


----------



## Cattypus1

@~*~ShopAholic~*~ 
I was considering relaxing again myself. I thought about it long and hard and determined that I prefer my hair curly but I was struggling with detangling.  Have you thought about the third option of Chi smoothing or some other type of straightening system?  I settled on Chi because I believe it does minimal if any damage to the hair. Relaxer is off the table for me.


----------



## curlyTisME

Back to my twist outs for a while.

No heat for me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wonder if I would be completely crazy for leaving my Senegalese Twists in my head for an extended period of time. I'd continue to wash, detangle, rebraid, etc. if I end up bald-headed, y'all will know what happened


----------



## nothidden

YaniraNaturally said:


> I bought a xl 30x30 scarf to pineapple. Tried it out tonight and that joker is too small. Last few inches of my hair are just hanging out.
> 
> I need a satin loc soc.


I've got plenty from soclocsoc.com and am eyeing more shades/patterns.  Someone told me you can get them cheaper at loc/hair shows if a vendor is selling them.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Had to give my bestie major side eye today. She said "I don't why you trying to wear your hair out. Black hair and rain don't mix." Excuse you boo boo. Speak for yourself. Water is my hair's best friend. If my umbrella fails me I'll simply shake and scrunch and keep it moving like I always do when I get caught in the rain.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinksAndInk said:


> Had to give my bestie major side eye today. She said "I don't why you trying to wear your hair out. Black hair and rain don't mix." Excuse you boo boo. Speak for yourself. Water is my hair's best friend. If my umbrella fails me I'll simply shake and scrunch and keep it moving like I always do when I get caught in the rain.



You better say that! I cant stand when people say things like this.


----------



## Anaisin

KinksAndInk said:


> Had to give my bestie major side eye today. She said "I don't why you trying to wear your hair out. Black hair and rain don't mix." Excuse you boo boo. Speak for yourself. Water is my hair's best friend. If my umbrella fails me I'll simply shake and scrunch and keep it moving like I always do when I get caught in the rain.



It's been raining all day here, not once have I pulled out an umbrella. Idk what she's talking about, my hair loves it


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The dew levels are going to be right for the next 5 days.  I'm so tempted to do a Washngo... its just baby Josiah needs to let mommie be great and give me a good 2 hours.

 It never fails when I'm ready to do my hair , he pops up like peek a boo.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Anaisin said:


> It's been raining all day here, not once have I pulled out an umbrella. Idk what she's talking about, my hair loves it


The only reason I used one today is because I just did my hair and it's date night. If it's still raining tomorrow I won't care.


----------



## curlyTisME

I'm going back to my four year old newly natural routine for a while. Cowshes and a mix of two strand twists and wash n goes for style. Deep condition twice a week is my  goal as well.

I feel like when I first went natural my hair thrived with constant moisture and low manipulation styling.

I want to try a wash n go with the Camille Rose curl maker this weekend but I need to get a new diffuser first.


----------



## KinksAndInk

The SM coloring system makes my hair so soft with just the tiniest bit of change to my texture (I don't mind this at all). And the color is so perfect. I've been getting compliments and questions about it all day. I have to remember to take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @naturalmanenyc


----------



## Chrismiss

Just interviewed this 13 year old girl(I do custody stuff) and she came in with a hoodie and dark glasses on. We start talking and as she loosens up, she takes off her glasses. I noticed under the hoodie one fairly long braid framing her face. I asked if I could see her hair and yall when she pulled that hoodie back, she had a braid as thick and long as a rope in the back. She started cheesing all hard when I started gushing about her beautiful natural hair. She said she wants to cut it all off because she cant care for it. I told her I could refer her to some good stylists I know who would take good care of her natural hair(since she is overwhelmed by it and her mother is deceased) but she's afraid because she's tender headed. I told her to call me anytime and I would make sure she was treated gently. She was beaming when our interview was done. When I say this child had some gorgeous crop, all thick and wooly(she kept calling it nappy and I kept redirecting), she had some gorgeous hair. She said when she's had it straightened, it's beyond her mid back. I hope she reconsiders...I can tell having her hair done would do wonders for her self esteem.


----------



## beauti

*Dang my hair's gotten no love the past couple weeks! *


----------



## KinksAndInk

I love how carefree my job is about natural hair. Everybody has been gushing over my hair today (the style and the color) and one of the managers (my favorite) threatened to beat me if I showed up to work with a bun again. I wish every job and manager was this carefree. I cringe at some of the horror stories I read when it comes to natural hair in the workplace.


----------



## ImanAdero

Straightened my hair... And I decided not to cut it back to shoulder/collar bone.. 

I am shocked how much it grew since November though considering I have probably deep conditioned a grand total of 3 times in 4 months... IF that lol.


----------



## Anaisin

Not buying any products. Not even my $1 Vo5. Need to get rid of this half used stuff and clear out my cabinet & drawers.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm starting to dislike holidays. People don't seem to understand "Don't touch my hair". I'm so sick of ducking, dodging and popping hands every single time I see my family. You're an adult, how hard is it to grasp the concept of keeping your hands to yourself. I might just spend Easter in the house with some Starburst jelly beans, a pizza and Netflix. I'm not trying to end up in jail.


----------



## PJaye

You blow off an appointment that was made a number of weeks ago at the eleventh hour in order to chase bunny rabbits and eggs, then have the nerve to ask if you can reschedule it for next week.  I felt enormous pleasure proffering a polite "No, thank you; there's no need.  Have a good day" before hanging up the phone.  It may not be the SL I was hoping for, but the APL that I did myself looks and feels really, really good.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Everyone and their mama told me not to cut my hair, the lady I went to didn't even want to do it. I was adamant about it though and now I regret it soon much 

I'll never tell anyone in real life though lol. I act like I'm not bothered at all that all my damn hair is gone but dammit man. At least I know not to do that ish again. Now, I gotta remember all the stuff I took to grow it out.


----------



## nothidden

Same struggle, new weekend...

Really happy about tearing myself from watching X-files on my sofa to wash, green tea rinse, and "deep condition" my hair.  I sooooo didn't want to do it, but long Sunday wash days are zero fun.  Now half the battle's won.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy Resurrection Sunday.  


I hope my hair looks halfway decent.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Not too thrilled with my hair today but I didn't expect a miracle since I was being lazy and didn't use a styler.


----------



## Anaisin

I think I may have posted before that I didn't like Alikay naturals Shea moisturizer or it was "meh" the first time I used it.

Disregard please lol. This stuff has been having my hair on point lately. Will repurchase whenever I run out


Side note: Instead of buying from these sales, I shopped my stash for some "new" aka forgotten stuff.


----------



## Aggie

Wow, These grays are coming in crazy so I need a henna treatment...S.T.A.T.


----------



## curlyTisME

shasha8685 said:


> I need a gel that doesn't flake. Ick.
> 
> I've been getting used to my natural hair and how it looks on me. Some days, I don't feel the most confident. On those days, I get compliments on how pretty my hair is usually during the moments I need some reassurance. I know that I made the right decision for my hair.



Have you tried the Camille Rose curl maker?


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Mop Top - sucks and flakes to high heavens. Don't ever ever try it y'all! 

I ordered MSM and Moringa to get me back on track. This is what I originally took to grow my hair out and hoping it help accelerate my growth.


----------



## imaginary

For as long as i can remember I have only installed my twists (from mini to loose) on dry hair. I'm not quite sure why since my hair never seemed to like it. I'm hoping these twists turn out cute tomorrow because this wash day was actually pretty short when I just twist straight out of the shower.


----------



## GettingKinky

Even though I don't think it's my best look, I definitely get more male attention when my hair is straight and smooth.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Just sitting here twiddling my thumbs waiting on my packages to arrive. Waiting on 3 from Honey's Handmade and 2 from Ulta.


----------



## Colocha

I was planning to get my hair blow dried and flat ironed by a salon I've never been to before (Blow by Blow, in Jamaica). We have a formal event this weekend and someone almost talked me into it. I normally never go into a salon that I know this little about. They have pictures of their work on kinky hair on instagram and seem to deal with all types, and their clients have long hair but I still don't trust people I don't know.

I was so ready to make an appointment tomorrow (closed for the Easter holiday) but then I took down one of my twists and it's so soft and long and the ends look so gorgeous. I just can't chance someone messing up my fresh trim and my hair is on the grow. Why would I forsake her like that? It's looking like a textured updo for the weekend and just a manipedi at the salon.


----------



## alex114

I'm wondering if a really healthy diet can change your hair texture? I have a friend whose hair seems to have gone from 4c to 4b after the Whole30 diet, if you guys have heard of it.

If not, in the whole30 diet you can't eat sugar of any kind, alcohol, grains of any kind, legumes of any kind, dairy of any kind, carrageenan, MSG or sulfites and you can't recreate any unhealthy foods (junk, baked, etc) using Whole30 approved ingredients.


----------



## Saludable84

alex114 said:


> I'm wondering if a really healthy diet can change your hair texture? I have a friend whose hair seems to have gone from 4c to 4b after the Whole30 diet, if you guys have heard of it.
> 
> If not, in the whole30 diet you can't eat sugar of any kind, alcohol, grains of any kind, legumes of any kind, dairy of any kind, carrageenan, MSG or sulfites and you can't recreate any unhealthy foods (junk, baked, etc) using Whole30 approved ingredients.


Are you promoting something? You posted this in another thread.


----------



## mzteaze

alex114 said:


> I'm wondering if a really healthy diet can change your hair texture? I have a friend whose hair seems to have gone from 4c to 4b after the Whole30 diet, if you guys have heard of it.
> 
> If not, in the whole30 diet you can't eat sugar of any kind, alcohol, grains of any kind, legumes of any kind, dairy of any kind, carrageenan, MSG or sulfites and you can't recreate any unhealthy foods (junk, baked, etc) using Whole30 approved ingredients.



Honestly, I think people think they get textual changes because they never realized that they were under nourishing their bodies before they switch to diets like the Whole 30 which is a subset of the Paleo or Primal diet.

Most experience changes because once you commit, your follicles get a full nourishment from your diet and improved blood flow from exercise.  However, most people experience this from most dietary improvements and regular consistent exercise, not just the Whole 30.


----------



## Prettymetty

alex114 said:


> I'm wondering if a really healthy diet can change your hair texture? I have a friend whose hair seems to have gone from 4c to 4b after the Whole30 diet, if you guys have heard of it.
> 
> If not, in the whole30 diet you can't eat sugar of any kind, alcohol, grains of any kind, legumes of any kind, dairy of any kind, carrageenan, MSG or sulfites and you can't recreate any unhealthy foods (junk, baked, etc) using Whole30 approved ingredients.


I did a high protein diet for a few months after I had my son. My hair grew faster, but I was relaxed at the time so I didn't notice a texture change. I wasn't familiar with my curl pattern at that time. 

Since I've been natural my texture hss changed quite a bit and my diet needs improvement.  I think the texture change (softer, finer, less shrinkage) was caused by my regimen.


----------



## alex114

Saludable84 said:


> Are you promoting something? You posted this in another thread.


No I'm not I accidentally switched what I was going to post in response to Napp's question with this post. I realized when I was looking to see what Napp said in response to my post in her thread, so then I re-posted it here.


----------



## alex114

mzteaze said:


> Honestly, I think people think they get textual changes because they never realized that they were under nourishing their bodies before they switch to diets like the Whole 30 which is a subset of the Paleo or Primal diet.
> 
> Most experience changes because once you commit, your follicles get a full nourishment from your diet and improved blood flow from exercise.  However, most people experience this from most dietary improvements and regular consistent exercise, not just the Whole 30.


Okay thank you! @mzteaze we'll keep an eye on her hair to see what happens now that she's off it. 

@Prettymetty I noticed increased growth when I was drinking protein shakes, but I never paid attention to possible texture changes, because I always thought it was impossible. The only thing that's done anything close is the 4 monthly full head henna treatments I did last fall. And by close, I mean it defined my coils like nothing else and made my shrinkage less extreme.


----------



## KinksAndInk

There's about 5 products I want to try from NurCreations but I refuse to pay $16 in shipping especially when we're in the same city. Nope. I refuse. I need people to get their shipping game together. Losing out on business because they refuse to explore other shipping options.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinksAndInk said:


> There's about 5 products I want to try from NurCreations but I refuse to pay $16 in shipping especially when we're in the same city. Nope. I refuse. I need people to get their shipping game together. Losing out on business because they refuse to explore other shipping options.



Me too my curl friend, me too!!! @KinksAndInk


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> Me too my curl friend, me too!!! @KinksAndInk


I'm hoping she'll be at an event or something this spring/summer so I can grab what I want. The ingredients look so yummy but those shipping prices.


----------



## Beany

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm hoping she'll be at an event or something this spring/summer so I can grab what I want. The ingredients look so yummy but those shipping prices.




Everything I've tried from her has been good. I usually order 2 things at a time to keep shipping around $6.


----------



## beingofserenity

Just bought the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie. Haven't used it since 2011. I hate the sickly sweet smell, but I'm gonna try it out to see how well it moisturizes.

I think my hair is getting softer. I deep conditioned with the tresseme perfectly undone and it leaves my hair like falling off the bone soft. Didn't even use heat, just left it in for a few hours. 

Also did a protein treatment with roux. Wonder if that helped my hair to be softer?

I left a little nexxus con in my hair before shingling with eco styler, the brown moisturizing. Hair isn't hard at all, but really defined....

I have wayyyyyyyyy too many hair products. I need to take a break from hair and focus on my body.


----------



## LavenderMint

Monday to Thursday, it was a raging ear infection. Friday to Sunday, it was a fever, body aches, joint pain & a bad cough. Yesterday it was a tooth extraction & excruciating pain. Today it's been swelling and dry socket and exhaustion. At this rate my hair will be matted to my scalp before I can do wash day.


----------



## CodeRed

I think I'm going to steam my hair tonight for the heck of it. I really just want to.


----------



## CodeRed

MeaWea said:


> Monday to Thursday, it was a raging ear infection. Friday to Sunday, it was a fever, body aches, joint pain & a bad cough. Yesterday it was a tooth extraction & excruciating pain. Today it's been swelling and dry socket and exhaustion. At this rate my hair will be matted to my scalp before I can do wash day.



Well damn. I hope you consistently feel better soon


----------



## meka72

I hope you feel better. I had dry socket and while it didn't hurt, I did look like the Elephant Man. Lol. 



MeaWea said:


> Monday to Thursday, it was a raging ear infection. Friday to Sunday, it was a fever, body aches, joint pain & a bad cough. Yesterday it was a tooth extraction & excruciating pain. Today it's been swelling and dry socket and exhaustion. At this rate my hair will be matted to my scalp before I can do wash day.


----------



## fasika

I'm really really bored with my hair. It's grown quite a bit the past couple of months. I haven't straightened since September 2014, so it's hard to know how long it is exactly, but in the shower, the longest strands seem to be somewhere around MBL.

The problem is that my hair texture just sucks. It's kinky, but has no real pattern. Part of it is curly, others wavy, and others just undefined. And as it gets longer, the worse the manageability gets. I just don't know what to do. I hate relaxers, but at the same time I'm tired of just wearing buns. I'm at just about 4 years since my last relaxer.


----------



## Colocha

That feel when your aunt (relaxed) who told you deep conditioning natural hair is a myth asks if your hair (in "it didn't dry" afro puffs) has a texturizer in it because "it looks so soft". 

On the bright side she takes advice now for her three natural daughters.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

African black soap worked wonders for my eczema. Just thought Id share. May try shampooing with it too. (diluted) I dont understand how it manages to be both drying and moisturising at the same time. ?!


----------



## faithVA

fasika said:


> I'm really really bored with my hair. It's grown quite a bit the past couple of months. I haven't straightened since September 2014, so it's hard to know how long it is exactly, but in the shower, the longest strands seem to be somewhere around MBL.
> 
> The problem is that my hair texture just sucks. It's kinky, but has no real pattern. Part of it is curly, others wavy, and others just undefined. And as it gets longer, the worse the manageability gets. I just don't know what to do. I hate relaxers, but at the same time I'm tired of just wearing buns. I'm at just about 4 years since my last relaxer.


Why not try rollerseting. Check out the Setting to Success challenge. There is plenty you can do with your hair.you can also give yourself a break and wig it for a while.


----------



## mzteaze

So, I've been drinking smoothies with my hair in mind.  Let me just say, while I will eat bananas by themselves, I am not a fan of banana flavored foods or drinks.

But, yesterday, I had a black banana that needed to be used.  Why did I mix that into my smoothie with some cocoa powder?. Dear Lord, why?. So yummy.  Had to make another one today.


----------



## KinksAndInk

This haggard looking white woman at Sally's just ticked me off. I went to pick up some Jessicurl Too Shea since its bogo free and they still only had one bottle. Now there's boxes all over the place from the shipment that came in at 11am (it's now 4pm) and I know it's some conditioner in one of them. As she's rudely walking away like I'm not even talking to her, she tells me either buy that one or come back later.  That's how you do customers now? So after a few choice words I dropped the bottle on the floor and walked out. When I worked retail if we had an unopened box of product that a customer inquired about, we opened it. Had I been in a bad mood I would've pulled out my box cutter and found it myself. I sent a complaint to customer service and will follow up with a call if I don't hear back within 48 hours. All I wanted was 6 bottles of conditioner. Homely looking


----------



## Prettymetty

My Chroma Riche mask is finally here


----------



## PJaye

fasika said:


> I'm really really bored with my hair. It's grown quite a bit the past couple of months. I haven't straightened since September 2014, so it's hard to know how long it is exactly, but in the shower, the longest strands seem to be somewhere around MBL.
> 
> The problem is that my hair texture just sucks. It's kinky, but has no real pattern. Part of it is curly, others wavy, and others just undefined. And as it gets longer, the worse the manageability gets. I just don't know what to do. I hate relaxers, but at the same time I'm tired of just wearing buns. I'm at just about 4 years since my last relaxer.



When was the last time you had a trim or haircut?  I ask because I felt the same way that you do for a long, long time.  My hair looked and felt extremely fragile and unmanageable, and the "curls" resembled drunk, overcooked spaghetti.  I dealt with that for a long time while constantly wondering, "Is this all there is?" because it wasn't always this way.  Well, I got tired of it and recently did a drastic cut.  Girl, lemme tell you...my hair feels and behaves differently - it's significantly more manageable, no longer fragile and the curls look different (more ringlets and spirals, and no more limp wet noodles).  I did a braid-out after the cut and was surprised to receive soft, defined, fluffy hair (I had big hair for the first time in me life; those limp noodles never gave me anything more than flat frizzy wriggles).  I am very pleased.  Simply put, I wrote all of that BS just to say that I highly recommend that you get a trim and assess things from there.


----------



## fasika

PJaye said:


> When was the last time you had a trim or haircut?  I ask because I felt the same way that you do for a long, long time.  My hair looked and felt extremely fragile and unmanageable, and the "curls" resembled drunk, overcooked spaghetti.  I dealt with that for a long time while constantly wondering, "Is this all there is?" because it wasn't always this way.  Well, I got tired of it and recently did a drastic cut.  Girl, lemme tell you...my hair feels and behaves differently - it's significantly more manageable, no longer fragile and the curls look different (more ringlets and spirals, and no more limp wet noodles).  I did a braid-out after the cut and was surprised to receive soft, defined, fluffy hair (I had big hair for the first time in me life; those limp noodles never gave me anything more than flat frizzy wriggles).  I am very pleased.  Simply put, I wrote all of that BS just to say that I highly recommend that you get a trim and assess things from there.



I cannot remember the last time I had it professionally done. Either August or September 2014. I've been wanting to do so for a while, but finances don't allow right now. You're right, my hair needs a proper cut. I've been doing dustings at home 2-3 times a year, but it's clearly not enough right now. I don't want to go too short, but I'm ok with cutting to BSL or something like that. So 2, maybe 3''?

I'll wait until I get a professional haircut before making any decisions. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## PJaye

fasika said:


> I cannot remember the last time I had it professionally done. Either August or September 2014. I've been wanting to do so for a while, but finances don't allow right now. You're right, my hair needs a proper cut. I've been doing dustings at home 2-3 times a year, but it's clearly not enough right now. I don't want to go too short, but I'm ok with cutting to BSL or something like that. So 2, maybe 3''?
> 
> I'll wait until I get a professional haircut before making any decisions. Thanks for reminding me!



My pleasure, just paying it forward.  I was dissatisfied for a long time and tried a multitude of things before cutting.  Although I don't recommend a drastic cut like I did, a good trim might do the trick.  I just thought I would share my experiences and let you know that you're not alone.


----------



## angelmilk

llan said:


> African black soap worked wonders for my eczema. Just thought Id share. May try shampooing with it too. (diluted) I dont understand how it manages to be both drying and moisturising at the same time. ?!


 yesss the REAL African Black soap is magical


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Just ordered some henna, I can't wait until it gets here.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I should just stick to what I know works. I know that CR almond jai twisting butter is the best product for a perfect twist and curl...why must I continue to experiment? Smh.


----------



## Napp

I've come to the point where I feel like I have too much stuff....but I still want a few thangs.... I don't know why I buy liters at a time either....lol


----------



## Beany

An hour under the dryer and 12 EFFIN HOURS of air drying and my hair still isn't dry.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Took the long way to CVS so I could low key stalk the mail lady. She's supposed to have my 3 Honey's Hamdmade orders. Where you at with the goods Ethel?!


----------



## mzteaze

KinksAndInk said:


> Took the long way to CVS so I could low key stalk the mail lady. She's supposed to have my 3 Honey's Hamdmade orders. Where you at with the goods Ethel?!


----------



## Saludable84

llan said:


> African black soap worked wonders for my eczema. Just thought Id share. May try shampooing with it too. (diluted) I dont understand how it manages to be both drying and moisturising at the same time. ?!


I use Dudu-Osun for my face. My face is dry but I have light and dark areas I am trying to tone. It works very well, but on my real skin, like body.... I walk the streets scratching like a crack-fiend with crabs. I mean, at least you know Im clean, but ive given that stuff up on anything other that my face.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Just attempted to blow out my fine, 4b hair....Lawddd...My hair is like nah girl, it ain't happening.

Just gave up after an hour and left the top up in a puff to dry..The tangles were killing me.


----------



## nothidden

fasika said:


> I cannot remember the last time I had it professionally done. Either August or September 2014. I've been wanting to do so for a while, but finances don't allow right now. You're right, my hair needs a proper cut. I've been doing dustings at home 2-3 times a year, but it's clearly not enough right now. I don't want to go too short, but I'm ok with cutting to BSL or something like that. So 2, maybe 3''?
> 
> I'll wait until I get a professional haircut before making any decisions. Thanks for reminding me!


I had this same reality check last summer.  Got a DevaCut in the fall and I was all better.  I also started working in sections so my definition would be better...best thing I ever did for my natural hair!


----------



## bajandoc86

@KidneyBean86

What method did you use to blow dry? I have fine stranded 4b hair that loves to tangle and Reniece's method works wonders for me. Before learning how do to do it I avoided blowdrying like the plague as I always ended up with tangled dry hair that felt like hay + breakage . 



Hope this helps.


----------



## alex114

I'm gonna see if I can afford some crochet twists in a few weeks-- I took a few days off


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinksAndInk said:


> Took the long way to CVS so I could low key stalk the mail lady. She's supposed to have my 3 Honey's Hamdmade orders. Where you at with the goods Ethel?!


Ethel did not deliver the goods. According to USPS my packages are floating on the abyss. Left Opa Locka 2 days ago and then apparently they fell off the face of the earth. Let them not have an update tomorrow...


----------



## movingforward

bajandoc86 said:


> @KidneyBean86
> 
> What method did you use to blow dry? I have fine stranded 4b hair that loves to tangle and Reniece's method works wonders for me. Before learning how do to do it I avoided blowdrying like the plague as I always ended up with tangled dry hair that felt like hay + breakage .
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thank you for this.  I was just thinking about her blow dry technique.  I'm going to give it a try this weekend.


----------



## CodeRed

KinksAndInk said:


> Ethel did not deliver the goods.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Making a spreadsheet of all of my products. This is not a one day job. Geesh...


----------



## Anaisin

The owner of SheScentit seriously needs to sell 16 or 32 ounces of her cowashes. At least for a limited time


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to drive to pick up some henna but I hate being the only brownie in the Indian grocery store( Patel Bros) giving me the eye when I call them out on trying to give me bad henna.

My ayurveda game is strong. Dont play with me lady!


----------



## fatimablush

i am glad to be a source of inspiration..but having someone call me and asking me to get on my laptop while she is on the other end of the phone to help her order a wig is too much...this person is going to be drama...i am still ill from chemo and i have to do this...get out of here... just pick one that you like or might look good in..choose the quanity color and click..read the disclaimer accept the terms and pay...Twingurl thinks she is going to ask me to pay for it....i think not...depending how i am feeling i won't answer any calls...thank goodness for this app..if you aren't in my contact list...you go straight to voice mail.  check this..i even sent her text and she can't get it...i know i sound awful...every time i speak or am friendly..these are the kind of folks i attract..


----------



## Anaisin

I remember my bang was above my eyebrows. I just got done moisturizing my hair and my bang is like mid boob length stretched. Idk why lately I'm just noticing growth. I swear I'm bald lol. Probably because my hair is low-mid density, it doesn't seem like much. A good sum of my family has fine and low density hair. Oh well. I can't wait to reach waist length


----------



## shasha8685

I think I'm addicted to deep conditioners. I love me a good deep conditioner! But why are so many of them butter based?

I've been wearing my puff a lot and I guess that has now prompted my mother to note that a lot of naturals wear their hair in a puff....she's just now noticing this. I thought that was so cute lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really need to re-do my hair. Just don't have the patience or time.


----------



## SheWalks

My hair has been cooperating these past few weeks, I'm really starting to figure out my hair . Before I'd throw things at my hair hoping to fix dryness now I know what to throw at it to fix it .


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying to decide if I need more deep conditioners. I have 16 and possibly 2-4 more coming in the mail. Maybe 5.  I'm thinking about getting 5-6 more. *sigh*


----------



## mzteaze

KinksAndInk said:


> Trying to decide if I need more deep conditioners. I have 16 and possibly 2-4 more coming in the mail. Maybe 5.  I'm thinking about getting 5-6 more. *sigh*



Are they back ups?. How do you rotate thru so many DCs?


----------



## CodeRed

KinksAndInk said:


> Trying to decide if I need more deep conditioners. I have 16 and possibly 2-4 more coming in the mail. Maybe 5.  I'm thinking about getting 5-6 more. *sigh*



I only have 3 deep conditioners right now but I have 13 on my list... probably going to get all of them in the next few months even though I'm still going through like 20 rinse out conditioners


----------



## KinksAndInk

mzteaze said:


> Are they back ups?. How do you rotate thru so many DCs?


There are some backups. I have 11 or 12 different types. 7 or 8 have backups...ummm I may have miscounted lol. I may have 20ish. 7 are store bought so they won't be used for a while. I'm focusing on my handmade ones for now. There are only 3 handmade ones and 1 store bought open at the moment so it's not hard to rotate through them. My SM DCs tend to be used as a prepoo, cowash, detangler, dc leave in and styler so I tend to go through those faster. Spring/summer I dc a lot more 2-3 times a week so I will probably be down to 4-5 by fall.


----------



## KinksAndInk

CodeRed said:


> I only have 3 deep conditioners right now but I have 13 on my list... probably going to get all of them in the next few months even though I'm still going through like 20 rinse out conditioners


I don't really use rinse outs. My last step is to detangle and I use Suave for that so I guess I technically have rinse outs but that's not the purpose they serve for me. I have 8 family size bottles of suave. Only 1 is open at the moment.


----------



## CodeRed

KinksAndInk said:


> I don't really use rinse outs. My last step is to detangle and I use Suave for that so I guess I technically have rinse outs but that's not the purpose they serve for me. I have 8 family size bottles of suave. Only 1 is open at the moment.



Well... I hope you're not self conscious about how much conditioner you have cause it sounds like we're fixin' to be about even


----------



## KinksAndInk

CodeRed said:


> Well... I hope you're not self conscious about how much conditioner you have cause it sounds like we're fixin' to be about even


 Not at all. I have embraced my addiction. My SO tried to drag me out of Walmart the other day. He almost caught an elbow. He left with a 2 in 1 head n shoulders and I left with 3 DCs lol. Either I was getting my conditioner or he was walking home (even though we drove in his car lol). I'm serious about my conditioners


----------



## cherishlove

bajandoc86 said:


> @KidneyBean86
> 
> What method did you use to blow dry? I have fine stranded 4b hair that loves to tangle and Reniece's method works wonders for me. Before learning how do to do it I avoided blowdrying like the plague as I always ended up with tangled dry hair that felt like hay + breakage .
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


What kind of blow dryer is that?


----------



## KinksAndInk

My heart is happy


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinksAndInk said:


> My heart is happy


And one of my packages was a complete mess. One of the products spilled everywhere. The tin is completely empty. I don't even know where to begin to clean it up smh.


----------



## vevster

I just put my 6 day old braidout into jumbo flat twists with SM Gel Soufflé. Only with natural hair can you revitalize like this.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Wanting to use some of the new products I got today but I'm also trying not to have too many things open at once. I'll probably resist the urge.


----------



## Napp

I just washed out this keratin treatment from my hair and it looks so different. My hair looked 3b/3c when it was wet. I had to admit I was alarmed. I didn't think the results would be so drastic. Even so I kind of like the new curl. I like it better than getting a texturizer. With a keratin the curls become bigger but keep their spiral shape unlike a relaxer kind of chemical. I'll keep it up for a while and see how it goes....


----------



## shasha8685

Some of these youtube tutorials irk my nerves! Stop trying to flex for the camera and tell me what you did dangit!!! 

Put some twists in my hair for a twist out and I see that they stretch my hair a bit to show some length (I guess this is my 2nd lesson in naturalness thus far lol).


----------



## KinksAndInk

shasha8685 said:


> Some of these youtube tutorials irk my nerves! Stop trying to flex for the camera and tell me what you did dangit!!!
> 
> Put some twists in my hair for a twist out and I see that they stretch my hair a bit to show some length (I guess this is my 2nd lesson in naturalness thus far lol).


All that fish face, blank stare nonsense for the first 5 minutes. Naw I'm good. I always fast forward.


----------



## shasha8685

KinksAndInk said:


> All that fish face, blank stare nonsense for the first 5 minutes. Naw I'm good. I always fast forward.



That is so me!! The minute they start doing all this irrelevant stuff, I'm skipping ahead. I just can't take it....


----------



## KinksAndInk

Tried Jakeala's dope dc'er and sweet honey hair thang again. Heated it in the microwave for 20 seconds, applied warm to my hair then sat under the dryer for 20mins. My hair is soft and smells like kool aid. Better results than the first time but still not blown away.


----------



## mzteaze

I need new bonnets but didn't want to pay $$$ for a nice one.

Found this video:


----------



## Prettymetty

@mzteaze thanks for posting that video. I can make a few hand sewn bonnets for me and my daughter now.


----------



## QueenAmaka

I big chopped tonight after an 11 month transition!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm trying to remember if I ever looked at a woman of color and thought that her hair  couldn't be naturally curly.

I've been natural for so long maybe back then I thought the same thing. These days I reply with a simple, no this is what my hair does if I wear it curly and keep it moving.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I have a friend who claims to be natural but her hair is so stringy and limp when she does a wng. I don't know why she'd lie about having a relaxer tho


----------



## nothidden

KinksAndInk said:


> There are some backups. I have 11 or 12 different types...


Wow...In the past 2 yrs I have only been able to find one DC that doesn't make my hair feel like crap...and you've got 11 or 12.


----------



## KinksAndInk

nothidden said:


> Wow...In the past 2 yrs I have only been able to find one DC that doesn't make my hair feel like crap...and you've got 11 or 12.


My hair likes pretty much anything. I don't get hard crispy hair from products but I will stop using them if my hair doesn't feel a certain way when I touch it. The only product I cannot use is pure aloe vera juice.


----------



## nothidden

KinksAndInk said:


> My hair likes pretty much anything. I don't get hard crispy hair from products but I will stop using them if my hair doesn't feel a certain way when I touch it. The only product I cannot use is pure aloe vera juice.


My hair is picky, and that can be costly.

Thanks for mentioning AVJ...I need to order some


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I am thinking about adding an oil to my ends when I do my wash and go's.  My hair seems like it hates oil, but then my ends feel somewhat dry when my wng's fully dry.  Iount know mayne.  

I bought some Camille Rose Hair Milk to see if my hair likes that.  It's nice and thick and creamy so maybe it will give my hair more moisture.  It didn't play nicely with the first gel I used this morning tho, so I had to switch gels to avoid those little white balls.  Everything dried nicely with no residue and my hair doesn't feel crunchy.

@Napp which keratin treatment did you use?  I toy with the idea of doing another keratin treatment but last time my stylist did it, she used too high heat and I lost ALL my curl.  Plus Im already 3b/3c and I won't want my pattern to get TOO loose.  Also (  ) I have color, so when I was doing keratin treatments, it always altered my color.   But I loved the ease when it came time to blow dry and flat iron, and I wonder if it would make my curls less frizzy.....


----------



## Natty_Virgo

I'm loving how my hair turned out after this henna treatment. I also realized that washing my hair with Bonners Castile soap has been what's drying it out. I hate that it even took me so long to figure it out smh.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

-I hate when I think I was light-handed with oiling my ends, but my shirt ends up having little oil slicks on the back of it from my hair and I don't notice until almost the end of the work day 

-It's crazy how fast I go through jars of coconut oil...my hair loves it though. 

-I think my hair is a protein lover.

-I am so happy with the progress my hair has been making lately.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

llan said:


> African black soap worked wonders for my eczema. Just thought Id share. May try shampooing with it too. (diluted) I dont understand how it manages to be both drying and moisturising at the same time. ?!



YES. I love African Black Soap...it helped my eczema too and it's the only cleanser I use to wash my face. Ever since I started using it 2 years ago and only using coconut oil or castor oil to moisturize my face at night, I never break out or really get pimples at all anymore.


----------



## EagleEyes85

So I'm talking to a friend who is a black man, and he hauls off tells me that black women cannot have long hair. I try to tell him that maybe the women he knows, but black women can grow long hair. He says some crap about we are a warrior race so genetically we can't have long hair. Unbelievable.


----------



## PJaye

EagleEyes85 said:


> So I'm talking to a friend who is a black man, and he hauls off tells me that black women cannot have long hair. I try to tell him that maybe the women he knows, but black women can grow long hair. He says some crap about we are a warrior race so genetically we can't have long hair. Unbelievable.


----------



## KinksAndInk

*Coloring my hair again in about 2 weeks. I'm itching to go red, but I'm sure I won't.
*I'll probably wear this twist n curl for 10 days then I'll wash and do 2 flat twists until the 28th when classes are officially over for me. I can't be bothered by my hair during finals.
*I guess by the end of the month it should be warm again so I can wash my hair more often. I still have to figure out how to style with more frequent washing. I don't want to do another summer of wash n go's
*This SM sacha inchi gel smells like somebody's granny. They went overboard on the rose. Geesh. I hope it's not a lingering scent.


----------



## mzteaze

EagleEyes85 said:


> So I'm talking to a friend who is a black man, and he hauls off tells me that black women cannot have long hair. I try to tell him that maybe the women he knows, but black women can grow long hair. He says some crap about we are a warrior race so genetically we can't have long hair. Unbelievable.



Say what?. SMH


----------



## EagleEyes85

mzteaze said:


> Say what?. SMH



The worst part is he kept trying to argue with me that any black girl with long hair is mixed. I expect to hear this from ignorant non blacks, but when I hear it from black men it's just sad.


----------



## Anaisin

KinksAndInk said:


> *Coloring my hair again in about 2 weeks. I'm itching to go red, but I'm sure I won't.
> *I'll probably wear this twist n curl for 10 days then I'll wash and do 2 flat twists until the 28th when classes are officially over for me. I can't be bothered by my hair during finals.
> *I guess by the end of the month it should be warm again so I can wash my hair more often. I still have to figure out how to style with more frequent washing. I don't want to do another summer of wash n go's
> *This SM sacha inchi gel smells like somebody's granny. They went overboard on the rose. Geesh. I hope it's not a lingering scent.




Lmao @ somebody's granny


----------



## KinksAndInk

I don't know why I keep playing around when I do my hair. I know which products work best for which type of style...yet I still don't do right. I need to get my life together.


----------



## GGsKin

Just received one of my recent orders, and they've gone and changed the formula of my protein boo, Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba Conditioner. I hope it still agrees with my hair (when I get round to using it).


----------



## Anaisin

The Annabelle perfect blends leave in is the equivalent to Alikay naturals leave in for my hair. Feels like I'm spraying a protein treatment on my hair. The morning after I moisturized with them my hair felt "cooked". Very oily and my hair is crispy. So weird


----------



## nothidden

EagleEyes85 said:


> ...He says some crap about we are a warrior race so genetically we can't have long hair. Unbelievable.


What does that even mean?!?


----------



## cherishlove

Is it okay to go to a natural hair meet up wearing a weave?


----------



## AgeinATL

Anaisin said:


> The Annabelle perfect blends leave in is the equivalent to Alikay naturals leave in for my hair. Feels like I'm spraying a protein treatment on my hair. The morning after I moisturized with them my hair felt "cooked". *Very oily and my hair is crispy*. So weird



Same for me. What helped was to water it down a bit. It takes some of the oiliness and greasiness away. It worked a lot better although I still wouldn't repurchase.


----------



## Aggie

My grays are growing out again after only a week and a half post my hendigo treatment. I sure hope that's because my hair is growing in faster.If that's the case, that's a good thing in my book. I may have to do another henna treatment within a week or two because by then I may have over half an inch of gray new growth if it continues growing this fast - not cute at all.


----------



## Anaisin

cherishlove said:


> Is it okay to go to a natural hair meet up wearing a weave?



Lmaoooooo

I don't see why it would be an issue


----------



## Anaisin

AgeinATL said:


> Same for me. What helped was to water it down a bit. It takes some of the oiliness and greasiness away. It worked a lot better although I still wouldn't repurchase.



I gave the Alikay away  but still have the Annabelle. Gonna add water to it, thanks


----------



## Anaisin

My hair feels so good with Curl Rehab in it. I finally finished my jar and I'm depressed lol

I change my mind everyday. Now I'm thinking of doing a CJ haul


----------



## Prettymetty

cherishlove said:


> Is it okay to go to a natural hair meet up wearing a weave?


Sure. Naturals wear wigs and weaves as protective styles. Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Prettymetty

Aggie said:


> My grays are growing out again after only a week and a half post my hendigo treatment. I sure hope that's because my hair is growing in faster.If that's the case, that's a good thing in my book. I may have to do another henna treatment within a week or two because by then I may have over half an inch of gray new growth if it continues growing this fast - not cute at all.


What do you think is causing the extra growth?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @naturalmanenyc


Thank you!


----------



## Lissa0821

Sometimes I really miss styling my hair, as a relaxed girl I wore roller sets and loved the variety of styles I wore each day.  As a natural I wear one style for an entire week or a half wig.


----------



## fatimablush

i made a crochet wig...and it was too long..so i trimmed it. it looks awful.. only the back came out right. .

when i make another wig i will just divide the hair in shorter sections...thank goodness it was the practice wig.

ETA" like i said..the meds didn't make my hair fall out...it just isn't growing...it is getting too hot to wear those cute hats...i guess i will go buy scarves to make headwraps.


----------



## fatimablush

EagleEyes85 said:


> So I'm talking to a friend who is a black man, and he hauls off tells me that black women cannot have long hair. I try to tell him that maybe the women he knows, but black women can grow long hair. He says some crap about we are a warrior race so genetically we can't have long hair. Unbelievable.




did you look at him like this






i wouldn't waste my breath on a conversation like that


----------



## EagleEyes85

fatimablush said:


> did you look at him like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldn't waste my breath on a conversation like that



Lol yeah it looked something like that, but it was mixed with a sense of sadness for some of these brothers. Some have really been mind screwed by white people.


----------



## beingofserenity

I mean... A lot of black dudes don't see many black women with long hair. If I went by my day-to-day life versus what I see online, I might not think that really long hair was a possibility either.


----------



## nothidden

beingofserenity said:


> I mean... A lot of black dudes don't see many black women with long hair. If I went by my day-to-day life versus what I see online, I might not think that really long hair was a possibility either.


Unfortunately this is true.  I didn't grow up w/black women who grew hair to their waist.  But that dude sounds insane!

I do come across BW who can't believe other BW have a naturally, looser curl pattern and think it's achieved w/a magic product.  If you aren't exposed to all varieties of hair in your own culture, then...


----------



## beingofserenity

nothidden said:


> Unfortunately this is true.  I didn't grow up w/black women who grew hair to their waste.  But that dude sounds insane!
> 
> I do come across BW who can't believe other BW have a naturally, looser curl pattern and think it's achieves w/a magic product.  If you aren't exposed to all varieties of hair in your own culture, then...



Yeah, if you're only seeing people wear wigs, weaves, or straightened hair...welll even I am surprised at what my hair can do.


----------



## nothidden

beingofserenity said:


> Yeah, if you're only seeing people wear wigs, weaves, or straightened hair...welll even I am surprised at what my hair can do.


Totally agree.


----------



## divachyk

I'm truly enjoying my hair and can't believe I'll be 2 years post relaxer in a few months.


----------



## SheWalks

AbsyBlvd said:


> Just received one of my recent orders, and they've gone and changed the formula of my protein boo, Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba Conditioner. I hope it still agrees with my hair (when I get round to using it).



Wow they really changed it, the ingredient list is much longer now.. Plus they completely removed the collagen. Going to look for alternatives just in case.


----------



## fatimablush

i trimmed a wig yesterday...i swept the floor...and now there is this wig hair still floating all over the place...i hate that...

i also hate wigs that shed..out of all the years i have worn wigs..this is the first is the first wig that has shed the most. the second wig i bought like this one...rarely shed. (Sammi is her name)


----------



## divachyk

I hate hair on the floor, even my own which is weird. @fatimablush


----------



## GGsKin

kodochax said:


> Wow they really changed it, the ingredient list is much longer now.. Plus they completely removed the collagen. Going to look for alternatives just in case.



I was gonna pick up a bottle of AO GPB to try as the Mill Creek was becoming difficult to get hold of. They moved Aloe Vera Juice right up the list too and added a few other things smh.

Sidenote; What doesn't have Aloe in it these days?


----------



## Napp

I am going for an interview tomorrow. They want me to rollerset, blow outs and braid hair for weave. I can do all 3 but I am like a mad woman practicing my technique. I just have to believe I will ace my interview and get the job. I wanted to  have a job lined up as soon as I graduate. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dayjoy

Napp said:


> I am going for an interview tomorrow. They want me to rollerset, blow outs and braid hair for weave. I can do all 3 but I am like a mad woman practicing my technique. I just have to believe I will ace my interview and get the job. I wanted to  have a job lined up as soon as I graduate. Wish me luck!


Good luck @Napp !  You'll get it for sure!


----------



## krissyhair

tapioca_pudding said:


> I am thinking about adding an oil to my ends when I do my wash and go's.  My hair seems like it hates oil, but then my ends feel somewhat dry when my wng's fully dry.  Iount know mayne.
> 
> I bought some Camille Rose Hair Milk to see if my hair likes that.  It's nice and thick and creamy so maybe it will give my hair more moisture.  It didn't play nicely with the first gel I used this morning tho, so I had to switch gels to avoid those little white balls.  Everything dried nicely with no residue and my hair doesn't feel crunchy.
> 
> @Napp which keratin treatment did you use?  I toy with the idea of doing another keratin treatment but last time my stylist did it, she used too high heat and I lost ALL my curl.  Plus Im already 3b/3c and I won't want my pattern to get TOO loose.  Also (  ) I have color, so when I was doing keratin treatments, it always altered my color.   But I loved the ease when it came time to blow dry and flat iron, and I wonder if it would make my curls less frizzy.....


Have you thought about using serum if your hair doesn't respond well to oil?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Napp Good luck! And you got this!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

krissyhair said:


> Have you thought about using serum if your hair doesn't respond well to oil?


Hmm no I've never thought about serum.  I'll have to find a good one. Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## KidneyBean86

I was at Bath and Body works today and I kid you not, this lady walked over to me and stated "I like your hair while trying to reach out and touch it."

She immediately begin to tell me that her hair is my length and she had to wear it straight today because she was going somewhere...WTF..I am not the natural hair police lady...

Not only was it a weird conversation but I noticed that her hair looked like it had been chewed up and spit out. She was nowhere near my length at all


----------



## KinksAndInk

Apparently I lost my favorite black beanie the other day. I looked at a few vendors for satin lined ones and either I didn't like the price or the color selection so I'll definitely be spending some of this summer perfecting my crocheting and knitting skills.


----------



## mzteaze

KinksAndInk said:


> Apparently I lost my favorite black beanie the other day. I looked at a few vendors for satin lined ones and either I didn't like the price or the color selection so I'll definitely be spending some of this summer perfecting my crocheting and knitting skills.



Or you can try this:. 
I need some spring friendly hats too.


----------



## LavenderMint

nothidden said:


> Unfortunately this is true.  I didn't grow up w/black women who grew hair to their waist.  But that dude sounds insane!
> 
> I do come across BW who can't believe other BW have a naturally, looser curl pattern and think it's achieved w/a magic product.  If you aren't exposed to all varieties of hair in your own culture, then...



Shoot, even the tighter patterns! I never experienced the "is that your real hair?" Or the "ermahgerd! I need to sproing it!" until I started wearing wash and go's. Someone (a bw) in the supermarket asked me what I used to set my hair "where you find straws that small?" and refused to believe me when I said I didn't use anything.  Someone else asked me whether I used oil and water to make my hair "springy like that" (not a bw but a woc). Um.... No  this is just what my 4ab does.


----------



## nothidden

MeaWea said:


> Shoot, even the tighter patterns! I never experienced the "is that your real hair?" Or the "ermahgerd! I need to sproing it!" until I started wearing wash and go's. Someone (a bw) in the supermarket asked me what I used to set my hair "where you find straws that small?" and refused to believe me when I said I didn't use anything.


Stop it.  She did not say "straws"!!!


----------



## girlonfire

My best friend who is studying cosmetology asked me to be her hair model. She landed an intern job at a salon and they wanna see what she can do. I'm flattered but half way cautious bc she has yet to  tell me what she plans on doing, I just know there will be no dying or cutting.
SupportOurSistas.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

Noelle01 said:


> YES. I love African Black Soap...it helped my eczema too and it's the only cleanser I use to wash my face. Ever since I started using it 2 years ago and only using coconut oil or castor oil to moisturize my face at night, I never break out or really get pimples at all anymore.


My eczema is on its way out with no irritiation. I can see the freckles on my neck. I'm soooooo happy. I've just been using african black soap to wash and vaseline to moisturise. I avoided it because I'm allergic to shea butter but some magic transformation must happen during the soap making process because this .... is not that


----------



## tapioca_pudding

llan said:


> My eczema is on its way out with no irritiation. I can see the freckles on my neck. I'm soooooo happy. I've just been using african black soap to wash and vaseline to moisturise. I avoided it because I'm allergic to shea butter but some magic transformation must happen during the soap making process because this .... is not that


What kind of African Black soap do you use?  As in what brand? I have eczema/very dry skin and some old eczema scars that I'd love to soften etc..


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

http://www.amazon.co.uk/traditional...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

From here. I use it with a loofah. I smear a little bit on and scrub from top to toe. Rinse off, pat dry and then while still a little bit damp moisturise with vaseline.  My skins so clear I can see freckles and beauty marks on my neck that I didn't even know I had because my skin was so scaly. My ankles are still to clear and theres a little patch on my scalp and then I'll be eczema free. Let me know if it works for you. It'll dry you out at first and you'll peel and flake like a beast but stick with it.


----------



## krissyhair

tapioca_pudding said:


> Hmm no I've never thought about serum.  I'll have to find a good one. Thanks for the suggestion!!


I like John Frieda frizz ease extra strength.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

llan said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/traditional...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> From here. I use it with a loofah. I smear a little bit on and scrub from top to toe. Rinse off, pat dry and then while still a little bit damp moisturise with vaseline.  My skins so clear I can see freckles and beauty marks on my neck that I didn't even know I had because my skin was so scaly. My ankles are still to clear and theres a little patch on my scalp and then I'll be eczema free. Let me know if it works for you. It'll dry you out at first and you'll peel and flake like a beast but stick with it.



Thanks!!!  I will definitely order some and see how to works for me.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

krissyhair said:


> I like John Frieda frizz ease extra strength.


LOL I was just about to post to you!

I actually found some Amika oil (which imo is more of a serum than an oil because of the ingredients) and used that on top of my wng today.  My hair isn't dry yet but so far it doesn't feel crispy. 

I will keep the John Frieda in mind though!! 

Thanks so much again!


----------



## beingofserenity

Natural hair is about shaping.


----------



## beingofserenity

I really like the taliah waajid curl sealer. It's clear and doesn't leave the hair with white residue, defines curls and no crunchy hold. Smells fresh and clean. The problem is that it's only six oz of product for $8 something and I use a lot of gel to shingle...


----------



## beingofserenity

I don't like the ors monoi oil edge control. It keeps my edges down for like 5 mins and leaves a residue. I'll try to use it up tho smh


----------



## beingofserenity

Welp, figured out why i like the curl sealer so much. It has glycerine as its second ingredient, same as any ol' curl activator gel, aka this is an overpriced activator gel. So for now on I will be using cheapies like smooth n shine. My gel quest is complete.


----------



## AgeinATL

I can't wait until the World Natural hair show at the end of the month. I hope that more vendors show up than previous years.


----------



## Prettymetty

Folica is having a sitewide sale so I have a new straightener and some Chi Keratin silk infusion in my cart. I deserve it, but at the same time I feel like I've been spending too much on hair stuff. Someone please start a "no buy" challenge before I go broke


----------



## Napp

Napp said:


> I am going for an interview tomorrow. They want me to rollerset, blow outs and braid hair for weave. I can do all 3 but I am like a mad woman practicing my technique. I just have to believe I will ace my interview and get the job. I wanted to  have a job lined up as soon as I graduate. Wish me luck!




Y'all I didn't even get one roller on before they stopped me as it turns out, most of my beauty school training doesn't apply to the real world. Even shampooing is different. So I have to relearn everything the way the salon and customers like it done. They were very understanding and everyone said they would help me get my skills up. They are very nice and it's a family run business which is quaint. They have a lot of customers though. I don't know how they keep up with it all . Anyhoo they didn't send me home after my rollerset mishap so I think I'm good LOL

Eta: I got a job just not the job I was applying for. I am still greatful because they will train me anyway and eventually I would get a salary and my own chair


----------



## MzSwift

Congratulations, @Napp !


----------



## shasha8685

My fro is getting bigger......like it looks much bigger than it did when I first BCed.

I wonder if this natural thing will make for good retention......


----------



## Anaisin

Think I'm going to straighten my hair next week or so


----------



## SUPER SWEET

im going to shave my head.....start fresh


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

mzteaze said:


> Or you can try this:.
> I need some spring friendly hats too.


I like her face in a non-trying to bone her way. I think it's because it looks pretty symmetrical.<<is that how you spell it?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SUPER SWEET said:


> im going to shave my head.....start fresh


Do it! Do it! I bet you'll love it...until you get bored of it lol. I shaved my head quite a few times.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I might break down and actually pay someone to do my hair. I have hair fatigue lol.


----------



## curlyTisME

My twist out today was poppin!

I'll get my hair blown out and ends trimmed this weekend. 

I need some more Manetabolism too...


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to watch some youtube videos for some styling inspiration. I'm thinking about hiding my hair for the rest of the year, except for this wedding in July. I may order a wig or two. And I want to try to make my own crochet wig. So many wants. So little motivation.


----------



## curlyTisME

I love my hair straight, but I have been loving my twist outs lately.

I've really been enjoying my curly hair this last month. I will surely be keeping it curly this summer. Moisturizing and sealing using the LOC method is my joint! Making the decision to go back to my newly natural routine from four years ago has been a good choice so far.

I will be twisting nightly and washing once weekly.


----------



## LavenderMint

Do those vitamins actually work? I never know whether to believe the blogger/vloggers or not. 



curlyTisME said:


> I need some more Manetabolism too...


----------



## Colocha

I'm getting tired of serial protective styling. Mid-big twists in a bun have been my go to forever, but I'm noticing I get increasing amounts of breakage up to wash day and then on wash day it all stops (after protein and DC).

I'm thinking I'm going to switch my PS up to something that can come down more often. I think I need wash days once a week.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I really don't know what to do with my hair. I'm sitting here in my twisty turban looking at the pics in the protective styles and everyday hair thread. 

I need help!


----------



## CodeRed

When is Sally's having their buy one get one free sale on all hair care?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Cattypus1 said:


> @~*~ShopAholic~*~
> I was considering relaxing again myself. I thought about it long and hard and determined that I prefer my hair curly but I was struggling with detangling.  Have you thought about the third option of Chi smoothing or some other type of straightening system?  I settled on Chi because I believe it does minimal if any damage to the hair. Relaxer is off the table for me.


No I haven't. I've been relaxed before and my routine was much quicker and easier. Plus I retained more length and never in my life of being relaxed had to deal with trimming /cutting my hair so often.


----------



## curlyTisME

MeaWea said:


> Do those vitamins actually work? I never know whether to believe the blogger/vloggers or not.



I was skeptical as well.


In all truth I have noticed thickness and shine. The growth oil is another favorite of mine.


----------



## GGsKin

MeaWea said:


> Do those vitamins actually work? I never know whether to believe the blogger/vloggers or not.



I was on them for over a year and I noticed increased thickness and perhaps increased growth rate, especially over the first two months. I stopped taking them last year. I've got 2 bottles left that I plan to take in the not too distant future.


----------



## KinksAndInk

It's times for me to hide my hair. I haven't been happy with my styles the past 2 wash days which is leading to excessive manupulation which is never good.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I can't wait to get a perm this weekend so I can see how my hair has been progressing.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Whenever I get new products I want to wash my hair. But I going to resist the urge since I just washed Saturday. I might wash tomorrow.


----------



## curlyTisME

I need a trim. I hate getting them. I'll blow dry and get them clipped this weekend.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

-There are some days when I feel that my bun is the perfect size and shape...today was not one of those days  I feel like my bun hardly ever looks good/big enough when I wear it low. 
-I just discovered what the inversion method is and am going to try it this week.


----------



## ImanAdero

Always a risk when getting your hair straightened...

Sigh...

At least the damage isn't too bad... But it's time to go back in the Olaplex thread!


----------



## Platinum

An older guy tried to holla at me while I was at the grocery store yesterday. First, he walked by saying that "I like your dreads" then ruins it by saying "natural women turn me on" while sizing me up.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

Platinum said:


> An older guy tried to holla at me while I was at the grocery store yesterday. First, he walked by saying that "I like your dreads" then ruins it by saying "natural women turn me on" while sizing me up.



ew


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

My hair won't let me be great


----------



## shasha8685

This month's curlkit is kinda.....meh.


----------



## Rastafarai

I need to wash my hair badly. I've literally had no time. It's been 4 weeks. Can't wait to wash this Friday!


----------



## Miss617

Even though I don't like the way my braids look in the back, I'm going to try to leave them in until next weekend. Seriously considering PSing until the end of the year.


----------



## Smiley79

I need to do an audit of all my hair products and declutter. My shelf looks bananas. smh


----------



## KinksAndInk

Mad I didn't look at the cartwheel app before I left Target. Could've gotten some CR for 20% off...not that I actually need anything lol. I'll just have to go while I'm out tomorrow.


----------



## InBloom

I notice that I'm being real extra since I think my hair is cute. 

Someone is going to tell me to sit down if I don't do it myself.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair is insanely soft. I want to style it or something but I'm going to leave it alone until tomorrow.


----------



## imaginary

I love how neat my hair looks in this bun. I love the initial look of twists, but the eventual frizz always annoys me. I'm going to test how working out affects my style for the rest of the week and if it holds up then I'm gonna have to figure out roller-setting and bun my way to glory.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Does anyone follow S1MNICITY on YouTube or Instagram?

I almost had a coronary watching one of her length check videos. Another reason why I stopped going to salons.


----------



## Mische

I got a ticket for this weekend's Oyin bottling party. Time to stock up on more goodies!


----------



## mzteaze

SoopremeBeing said:


> Does anyone follow S1MNICITY on YouTube or Instagram?
> 
> I almost had a coronary watching one of her length check videos. Another reason why I stopped going to salons.



Yep that 2-year check was hard to watch.  It didn't help that she went to a new to her stylist.


----------



## curlyTisME

I got frustrated and trimmed tonight instead of this weekend. 

Used my old fashioned method of trimming my twists. I really didn't want to blow my hair out to trim it. 

My mom is going to go through it this weekend and clean up any areas that I may have missed. They already feel better though.

I'll be using the LOC method from here on out to preserve my ends while I'm on my manetabolism journey.


----------



## Smiley79

Why does my hair act right starting a couple days before wash day? Smh (Kanye shrug)


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I want my hair to grow to hip length but I'm really feeling this grazing bsl length. I'll be chilling at bsl and  i have a feeling i wont be AS pressed about growth once I get there. I'll still be pressed though...lol.


----------



## angelmilk

I really need to learn to love protective styles other than my wigs..


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thinking about washing my hair tonight. But I don't know what to do with it afterwards. So I'll just keep moisturizing and heavy sealing my ends until Sunday. I've seen too many ssks over the past few days.


----------



## JerriBlank

I've been so focused on products that used to make my natural hair great, that I've neglected methods. I've been doing the home-grown steaming lately. My ends are silky smooth, and my hair is retaining moisture again, omg!!!!
Totally forgot that I used to steam like a mad-woman! My hair strands look so plump too. This is why my hair used to lay the way that it used to. I'm gonna start steaming again. I need one of those bonnet heat things.

Also, I've had It's a 10 Silk Express Smoothing Balm for a couple years now. It never worked as a heat protectant for me. I don't like what it did for my hair. As a sealant, wowwww!!! Very impressive! Water based and glycerin is high up on the list. It's like a natural version of the juice. lol.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@JerriBlank 
For clarification, when you say "juice," do you mean "Live by the Juice, Die by Juice" type juice (jheri juice)?


----------



## Aggie

I think I'm going to really start massaging my scalp consistently for about 3-5 minutes daily starting today. I need to see if there will be any improvements in the growth and thickness of my hair


----------



## nothidden

SoopremeBeing said:


> Does anyone follow S1MNICITY on YouTube or Instagram?
> 
> I almost had a coronary watching one of her length check videos. Another reason why I stopped going to salons.


I don't follow her but....  The multiple passes and long slow passes are hard to watch!

UGH...no temperature gauge...


----------



## Napp

I got my hair cut into a lob. It looks so much better. I needed to start all over because my ends were in terrible shape. I will be keeping it straight for a while. Hopefully I can retain length from here on out


----------



## Smiley79

InBloom said:


> I notice that I'm being real extra since I think my hair is cute.
> 
> Someone is going to tell me to sit down if I don't do it myself.




^^lollll. Good for you!!!


----------



## JerriBlank

MileHighDiva said:


> @JerriBlank
> For clarification, when you say "juice," do you mean "Live by the Juice, Die by Juice" type juice (jheri juice)?




Yes. 
The juice is mostly water and glycerin. This is water based, with glycerin listed next, then a whole bunch of nice ingredients then some not so nice ones. It seals amazingly, and plumps up my hair.I'm seeing moisture levels of yester years.

edit: S curl moisturize ingredients: Water, Glycerin, Cetearyl Alcohol, Propylene Glycol, Acetamide Mea, Ceteth-20, Olealkonium Chloride, Stearalkonium Chloride, Panthenol, Simethicone, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance.

It's a 10 silk express smoothing balm :  Aqua (Water/Eau), Glycerin, Althaea Officinalis Root Extract, Equisetum Arvense Extract, Urtica Dioica (Nettle) Extract, Hydrolyzed Hibiscus Esculentus Extract, Citric Acid, Hydroxyethylcellouse, Propanediol, Polyquateriunium-4, Isoceteth-20, Fragrance/Parfum, Rubus Idaeus (Raspberry) Seed Oil, Citral, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Limonene, Hydroxycitronellal, Linalool, Methylisothiazolinone


----------



## xu93texas

I know this is silly, but I got my hair straightened today and .... my hair got caught in my seatbelt a few times today.
Dare I say it's getting longer!

Hubby says I'm feeling myself. He definitely notices a difference in my attitude now that I have some hair growing past my shoulders.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I was grazing over the idea of getting my hair washed and straightened this weekend. One natural hair salon quoted me at 100 dollars! That's way too much in my eyes for a simple wash and press.


----------



## Saludable84

My scalp is in flames and idk why. I wish I could wash my hair in the morning and go, but I'm soooo not ready for that life.


----------



## GettingKinky

Saludable84 said:


> My scalp is in flames and idk why. I wish I could wash my hair in the morning and go, but I'm soooo not ready for that life.



How about wet/damp bunning?  That's what I do if I wash my hair in the morning.


----------



## curlyTisME

KidneyBean86 said:


> I was grazing over the idea of getting my hair washed and straightened this weekend. One natural hair salon quoted me at 100 dollars! That's way too much in my eyes for a simple wash and press.



Definitely too much. Do they charge based on your length or texture?


----------



## KidneyBean86

curlyTisME said:


> Definitely too much. Do they charge based on your length or texture?



On length. But, the thing is my hair not even that long.


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84, how's your scalp feeling?

I'm going to a new salon today for a meet and greet. If I like the stylist, I'll make an appointment for a wash, flat iron and trim/cut --- not big chop, just a good professional cut. Haven't had one in several years.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I'm over these braids. But i'm not ready to deal with my hair. 

So I'm going to wash and redo the front and see what it's saying


----------



## SheWalks

Think I'm going to challenge myself to strictly finger detangle my hair.


----------



## angelmilk

kodochax said:


> Think I'm going to challenge myself to strictly finger detangle my hair.


 Same ..I did it while natural and had almost no breakage ever..I don't know why I wouldn't continue to do it relaxed


----------



## InBloom

Remember the Skala craze?  Wonder whatever became of that stuff?


----------



## Smiley79

kodochax said:


> Think I'm going to challenge myself to strictly finger detangle my hair.



I'd like to incorporate more finger detangling (raking) as well and ween off the comb.


----------



## movingforward

I need to hide my hair.  I'm thinking about perming my hair again.

Where can I find good weave?


----------



## curlyTisME

KidneyBean86 said:


> On length. But, the thing is my hair not even that long.



That seems a bit too much to me. Are you a frequent guest?


----------



## Saludable84

GettingKinky said:


> How about wet/damp bunning?  That's what I do if I wash my hair in the morning.


Until my hair fully dries, that's what I do, but wet bunning doesn't help my scalp either.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84, how's your scalp feeling?
> 
> I'm going to a new salon today for a meet and greet. If I like the stylist, I'll make an appointment for a wash, flat iron and trim/cut --- not big chop, just a good professional cut. Haven't had one in several years.



It was just really itchy. Normally I just massage and it will feel better but it was itching to the point of my literally pulling my hair and checking my scalp to see if maybe I just had conditioner residue? It stopped; had me feeling like I massaged my scalp with scotch bonnets


----------



## mzteaze

Not a fan of wigs but if I would look this believable, I would consider this one:


----------



## angelmilk

mzteaze said:


> Not a fan of wigs but if I would look this believable, I would consider this one:


 silk based closures are our friends ...expensive tho


----------



## KidneyBean86

curlyTisME said:


> That seems a bit too much to me. Are you a frequent guest?



No, it would have been my first time there.


----------



## Napp

My stash seems to have exponentially grown to epic proportions. I have to go on a serious no buy for a while. At least I'm set for 3 years or so.....#lifeofapj


----------



## InBloom

mzteaze said:


> Not a fan of wigs but if I would look this believable, I would consider this one:




I had to see that a few times...so realistic-looking.  Wow.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I told the folks in my house to be on the lookout for my Honey's Hamdmade package. These fools left it on the porch all day. I come home at almost midnight and it's just chilling by the door.  None of y'all better not ask me to do y'all hair. Y'all just gonna have some dry, crispity, crunchity, crackly hair


----------



## imaginary

I've had this henna in my hair all day. Was only planning to keep it in for a few hours and then I left the house. Gonna do the last of my chores, rinse, shampoo and overnight dc and deal with my hair tomorrow. Hopefully noone distracts me again.


----------



## beingofserenity

I'm only using wen this week. My sis bought me the sample pack for xmas, so I'm going to use it. Realized the other day how well it works.

Also need to be careful about washing all conditioner residue out of my hair. I have noticed that sometimes I still have it stuck to my scalp.


----------



## ms.blue

My hair has finally stopped excessively shedding this month. Stress/depression really does affect our hair.  I even notice that I don't have as much grey hair like I did before plus my hair is getting thicker.


----------



## curlyTisME

I need to go back to using my JBCO for thickness.


----------



## JerriBlank

mzteaze said:


> Not a fan of wigs but if I would look this believable, I would consider this one:



Someone on my fb called it sorcery.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I've been slacking on my hair journal. I need to get back to consistently documenting what I use on my hair.

I need OGX to make their dry styling oils in a larger size. My hair is always soft and silky with this stuff.


----------



## KinkyRN

Really want to cut my hair into a low low fade!
Ready for summer and pool time!! Strictly LOCing and no protective styling until school starts back. I miss my kinks


----------



## overtherainbow

So I've been good all week and PS'd, but now I REALLY REALLY wanna do a WnG. It's Sunday so it'll be fresh for Monday and I will actually have time on Wednesday to stretch my hair for the rest of the week. Hmmm...
But on the flip, I just conquered breakage from using the wrong products  (thankfully not from my beloved WnGs) and I wanted to PS for at least 3 weeks. Hmm...


----------



## LavenderMint

I love love love how nicely Crece Pelo conditions my hair and how easy it is to detangle with...... 
And I hate hate HATE how badly it makes my scalp itch.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I colored my hair 3.5 weeks ago and I've got about 1/2in-1in of new growth in various areas. The crown is growing slow as molasses as usual. If I can keep this up I'll be at or close the my hip length goal in December. I realllly need to get back to journaling everything I do to my hair. And I'm going to think about protective/low manipulation styles for the summer. I want to retain every centimeter I can.


----------



## curlyTisME

Made an appointment to get my hair braided into a bob. I'll get my hair trimmed before then and reup on my manetabolism. 

I'm excited, summer time means braids and low maintenance.


----------



## Sosa

Does gray hair grow faster than regular-colored hair? Dang.
I wasn't ready for this struggle.


----------



## movingforward

I gotta make a decision either to Tex-lax or wear Sengalese twists for the summer.

My ends...even when stretch....still tangles.  Which is counter productive to retaining length.  

I'm thinking about Tex-laxing I want to wear my hair.  gotta make a decision soon.


----------



## mzteaze

Sosa said:


> Does gray hair grow faster than regular-colored hair? Dang.
> I wasn't ready for this struggle.



It seems like it because you can see the line of demarcation between grey and your natural hair color.  Especially if there is a huge color contrast.

The struggle is real y'all.  I'm on a grow bender and it's even worse because the grey is back within two weeks around my temple.


----------



## ParagonTresses

Forgot how much my hair likes Giovonni Direct Leave-in...it feels sooooooo good it's hard not to keep touching my braids


----------



## KinkyRN

Watching "Intervention" this woman smokes crack up to 50 times a day. The first thing I noticed was how pretty her natural hair is. I got it bad!


----------



## curlyTisME

KinkyRN said:


> Watching "Intervention" this woman smokes crack up to 50 times a day. The first thing I noticed was how pretty her natural hair is. I got it bad!




Watching too. Beautiful head of hair right. I was shocked!


----------



## imaginary

Now I remember why I gave up on rollersetting: Ponytail rollersets make my scalp SO tender. I have got to just bite the bullet and learn how to do a proper rollerset. And then maybe pick up some vented rollers because 2hrs under a dryer is a steady no.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really wish I could do 2 strand twists and have them look decent. They look too scalpy and my hair is too soft so they start unraveling within minutes no matter what I twist with.


----------



## nothidden

I'm finally going into protective style mode.  Friday's workout left my arms so 'done' that I couldn't work in sections yesterday.  It's going to be 80 degrees today, and I have a headband on to minimize my puff.  This week will be my first four-day workout week, and I just won't be able to keep my hair up.

Anywho, my co-worker's single perimeter fat braid is gorgeous.  She has to confirm her stylist can give me the braids I want, but I am so freakin' excited at the very thought of not doing my hair for 3-4 weeks...


----------



## sarumoki

I've been a subscriber for only two or three days. Already I've bought a pound of MSM, a pound of diatomaceous earth, two bottles of maca (which admittedly I was already using as an energy supplement), and joined two challenges. Lord help me.


----------



## LavenderMint

ok, stupid question.  
What's the difference between fine, thick and coarse hair?  I've heard coarse and thick being used interchangeably to refer to both texture and density & fine & coarse to refer to texture.


----------



## MzSwift

MeaWea said:


> ok, stupid question.
> What's the difference between fine, thick and coarse hair?  I've heard coarse and thick being used interchangeably to refer to both texture and density & fine & coarse to refer to texture.



In the hair world, we tend to use it to define the thickness of individual strands of hair.  Outside of the hair boards, people use it to describe density as well as texture (especially the term "coarse").


----------



## MzSwift

movingforward said:


> I gotta make a decision either to Tex-lax or wear Sengalese twists for the summer.
> 
> My ends...even when stretch....still tangles.  Which is counter productive to retaining length.
> 
> I'm thinking about Tex-laxing I want to wear my hair.  gotta make a decision soon.



Just a heads up..  I  texlaxed after about 4.5 years natural due to my frustration with SSKs.  I didn't loosen my ends enough during the process and still had SSKs.  I even tried to correct it during the next  application to no avail.  IF I ever do it again, I'll just go for a Yaki perm texture instead, like prettywitty77 on YT.  Hers is just a slightly underprocessed perm which maintains thickness and allows for airdrying.  My hair was still so curly that I had to treat it the same way I did my natural hair.

GL w whatever you decide.  I think maybe you should get the twist extensions first until you're sure texlaxing is what you want to do.


----------



## Smiley79

I'm back on the Denman brush wagon, but I think I need to skip it on certain areas of my hair like my crown.


----------



## beingofserenity

Smiley79 said:


> I'm back on the Denman brush wagon, but I think I need to skip it on certain areas of my hair like my crown.



Love the Denman brush. Just discovered that I can use it as a hairstyling tool.

Why can't you use it on your crown area?


----------



## Smiley79

beingofserenity said:


> Love the Denman brush. Just discovered that I can use it as a hairstyling tool.
> 
> Why can't you use it on your crown area?



1)My crown is my most tender/sensitive area due to scalp inflammation; that's where my scarring alopecia is. 2) The hair in that area is fragile but it's also more coarse then the rest of my hair, so I choose to treat it more gently so I can retain hair there.


----------



## mzteaze

Hair porn, kiddie edition set to music


----------



## Cattypus1

KinksAndInk said:


> I really wish I could do 2 strand twists and have them look decent. They look too scalpy and my hair is too soft so they start unraveling within minutes no matter what I twist with.


I had the same unraveling problem until I started using a styling foam for my twists. Nairobi is what I use and that stuff is magic      It leaves my hair shiny and soft.  No crunch. Love this stuff.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

mzteaze said:


> Hair porn, kiddie edition set to music



Love this


----------



## pinkness27

Should I get a trim before my sew in or wait till after I take my sew in down (2 months)?


----------



## julzinha

pinkness27 said:


> Should I get a trim before my sew in or wait till after I take my sew in down (2 months)?


I would say before, so the splits don't go further up your hair shaft.


----------



## julzinha

I'm super excited for my new supplement regimen. I can't wait to see the effect it has on my skin and hair


----------



## SheWalks

Smiley79 said:


> I'd like to incorporate more finger detangling (raking) as well and ween off the comb.



Tried it yesterday it actually went really well. Took a while but I did it while I had shescentit okra in  (has marshmallow root for slip). I'm going to put down the comb completely for a couple weeks. I can feel my hair coiling at the root which hasn't happened since I started combing my hair on a regular.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Boy, I need to take these Twists down but I don't feel like doing my hair. My hair would be so much longer if I wasn't so lazy.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thinking about placing another NurCreations order...


----------



## angelmilk

I think I wanna start a hair journal too


----------



## mzteaze

angelmilk said:


> I think I wanna start a hair journal too



It's been a huge help for me.


----------



## curlyTisME

Ready for my protective styling!


----------



## movingforward

I think I want to fully relax my hair with some texture.  

I love my curls, but really hate that puffiness.


----------



## SuchaLady

My inbox just did that weird thing it did before the update when it notified me with an alert but no message was there.


----------



## imaginary

I need to figure out how to tuck my ends in this sockbun so that it's not causing more damage in the long run. I also don't think moving my bun is going to work with the ridiculous amount of lengths I have on my head so I'll switch up with the hair tools I use. Banana clips, satin hair ties and the regular goody ouchless headbands are my tools of choice.


----------



## ParagonTresses

My braid out turned out well; I was pleasantly surprised.  I tried to post a pic but it won't load from my iPad.  I would love for this to be my go-to summer style but I am not sure about all the manipulation...


----------



## Colocha

I really hate hairexia. I can always feel the exact moment that a length shot starts looking short to me. (My hair is around MBL/BSL+/4 inches from waist). I took a picture and posted it on Facebook to compare to a length check from 4 years ago. People (including white, woke friends) were fawning over how long it looks, but it just looks like 'beginning to be long' to me. Never satisfied.


----------



## SheWalks

I'm tired of restocking all the time gimme a liter bottle! Another reason I love oyin.


----------



## beingofserenity

I wanna try hairveda


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I've started watching wave videos on youtube. They take this stuff  very seriously! I just watched a twenty minute video about the different types of brushes out there. and then I watched someone passionately and tenderly describe the different types of wave caps and durags and stuff. 
And another video of a guy getting super excited over creme of nature argan oil edge control, because it made his waves shiny more defined. 
Fascinating.


----------



## Beany

I really need to learn how to style my hair better. This guy has been trying to take me out for weeks and I keep blowing him off because my hair isn't "done. " I'm bored with twist outs, braid outs, and buns. I'm gonna try a faux hawk this weekend.


----------



## nothidden

My hair feels light and free this morning.  I gave it a good co-wash, t-shirt dried, and finished w/KCKT.  No gel or oil.  This along w/my locsoc as a headband will be my protective style going forward until I can get braids.  It just makes no sense to do so much prep and styling only to ruin it when working out (and this is about the only thing my recovering arm muscles will allow).


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

llan said:


> I've started watching wave videos on youtube. They take this stuff  very seriously! I just watched a twenty minute video about the different types of brushes out there. and then I watched someone passionately and tenderly describe the different types of wave caps and durags and stuff.
> And another video of a guy getting super excited over creme of nature argan oil edge control, because it made his waves shiny more defined.
> Fascinating.


I'm curious about the edge control one. Link to that video pretty please?


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really want to do a wash n go. I may do one just to scratch the itch. And I want to see how this SM sacha inchi oil gel works. Maybe I'll do one next week.


----------



## kanozas

Now I have to buy Vatika oil because my  Nutive Organic Coconut Oil mix with almond that I blended to fluff it up spoiled!  I've never had a problem with Vatika.  Don't know why this is happening.  We're clean.  This is the third time.  Will just buy it premixed now.


----------



## MileHighDiva

kanozas said:


> Now I have to buy Vatika oil because my  Nutive Organic Coconut Oil mix with almond that I blended to fluff it up spoiled!  I've never had a problem with Vatika.  Don't know why this is happening.  We're clean.  This is the third time.  Will just buy it premixed now.


Add a cap full of vit e to keep it from spoiling.


----------



## Colocha

Why does Keracare Overnight Moisturizing Treatment only come in 4 oz? I'd pay for a 16 oz tub.


----------



## cravoecanela

I used shea butter for the first time in about a year this weekend, and I asked myself why I ever stopped. It makes my hair feel great! I will never abandon you again shea butter.


----------



## overtherainbow

llan said:


> I've started watching wave videos on youtube. They take this stuff  very seriously! I just watched a twenty minute video about the different types of brushes out there. and then I watched someone passionately and tenderly describe the different types of wave caps and durags and stuff.
> And another video of a guy getting super excited over creme of nature argan oil edge control, because it made his waves shiny more defined.
> Fascinating.


They actually have their own hair board dedicated to waves. There's a good thread on it somewhere on here.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why is UFD so cheap on Target????/ Im debating getting two before they up the price


----------



## curlyTisME

Daily moisturizing and sealing is essential for me.

I've gone back to using wild growth oil. It brings back memories.


----------



## beingofserenity

Got off the juice, gotta get back on it.


----------



## movingforward

cravoecanela said:


> I used shea butter for the first time in about a year this weekend, and I asked myself why I ever stopped. It makes my hair feel great! I will never abandon you again shea butter.




Where did you order it from?


----------



## movingforward

What is wrong with me!!!

I had APL hair and my stylist (purposely?) cut my hair to CL in 2014.  I decided to transition to Natural and cut my relaxed ends in December 2015.

Now, here I am fully natural and all I want to do is perm my hair bone straight, so I can let it SWAAANNNNGGGGGGG!!

But I want to still keep my curls. 

UGH!!!!!!


----------



## SheWalks

shawnyblazes said:


> Why is UFD so cheap on Target????/ Im debating getting two before they up the price


I was wondering the same thing. They are smaller sizes. The curly magic is 12oz instead of 18oz


----------



## GGsKin

Where is my blasted Soultanicals parcel?


----------



## movingforward

MzSwift said:


> Just a heads up..  I  texlaxed after about 4.5 years natural due to my frustration with SSKs.  I didn't loosen my ends enough during the process and still had SSKs.  I even tried to correct it during the next  application to no avail.  IF I ever do it again, I'll just go for a Yaki perm texture instead, like prettywitty77 on YT.  Hers is just a slightly underprocessed perm which maintains thickness and allows for airdrying.  My hair was still so curly that I had to treat it the same way I did my natural hair.
> 
> GL w whatever you decide.  I think maybe you should get the twist extensions first until you're sure texlaxing is what you want to do.




I was texlaxed previously.  I had the same problem with SSKs even when texlaxed.  I would leave the relaxer on my roots and ends because it took a little longer to processed.  (My shaft would processed quickly)........weird?

but I'm going to texlax my hair.  My hair doesn't like the bone straight relaxer and I hate dealing with y natural texture.  

I wish my hair would just obey me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

kodochax said:


> I was wondering the same thing. They are smaller sizes. The curly magic is 12oz instead of 18oz


That's still fine, a little goes a lonnnnnng way!!! @kodochax


----------



## Smiley79

Umm, my days of sectioning my hair in 4 to detangle or moisturize are over. From now on, I have to section off my crown and manage it separately. This is working so much better for me. And being that it's so fragile in that area, i will finger detangle that area only.


----------



## SheWalks

shawnyblazes said:


> That's still fine, a little goes a lonnnnnng way!!! @kodochax



Oh definitely! I picked up curly magic and  CR curl maker, I'm leaning towards the curly magic especially because of the price.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Wow, Prince!

I'm so stunned.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I was trying to avoid washing my hair until next week but I have a small area of my scalp that's irritated. I'm going to put a little witch hazel on a qtip and apply it to that area for a few minutes then apply a little bit of coconut oil before bed. If it doesn't feel better in the morning I'll wash. I need to get some tea tree oil.


----------



## naturalyogini

shawnyblazes said:


> Wow, Prince!
> 
> I'm so stunned.


As a member of the class of 1958, I was in shock and in tears.  57 is too young to die!  His passing truly gave me pause.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

The henna tea mist described by Curly Proverbz on youtube does wonders for making my hair look fuller.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lol, so.. how are you going to tell me my hair isn't a washngo.  My curls are the size of coffee stirrers. Fully defined... just small and slinky in nature.  Do you really think I sat down and twisted my hair this small?    

Why are so many people amazed by type 4a/b curls in its natural state???


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to get back to my weekly protein treatments. I also need to  up my water and internal protein intake. I saw too many short broken hairs tonight. Way too many.


----------



## GGsKin

shawnyblazes said:


> Lol, so.. how are you going to tell me my hair isn't a washngo.  My curls are the size of coffee stirrers. Fully defined... just small and slinky in nature.  Do you really think I sat down and twisted my hair this small?
> 
> Why are so many people amazed by type 4a/b curls in its natural state???



I got this comment the other week. These folks think my hair is a teeny weeny twist-out or some kind of magic lol.


----------



## LavenderMint

shawnyblazes said:


> Lol, so.. how are you going to tell me my hair isn't a washngo.  My curls are the size of coffee stirrers. Fully defined... just small and slinky in nature.  Do you really think I sat down and twisted my hair this small?
> 
> Why are so many people amazed by type 4a/b curls in its natural state???


Yes! I think it's because the poster children for "curls" are the 3's. People seriously think I've done something to make my hair curl like this!!


----------



## lux10023

my hair has been thriving...i am so happy...i finally...yes finally have all the right productsssss....praise di lawddd everyone has been like wow your hair looks nice who did it and i say me!!! lolol

and also i realize my lack of detangling is the reason why my hair was looking wrecked and etc---i am shocked to say for some reason i wouldn't detangle before washing at home and as we know that is a recipe for disaster and i see why my hair was so knotted and hard to manage...duhhhhh

anyhooo i figured out how to keep the hair on my head and that is with great products and good finger detangling..my hair grows like a weed and it is thick but i would always have some sorta set-back so finally i was the main culprit...also the fine teeth comb that hairdressers use is a no for my thick hair...anyhoo i just had to say an amen for my hair journey with myself lol

also the shampoo brush/comb thingy is a god send...the scalp needs to be free of gunk so its a must for a healthy scalp to grow hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Yay, I finally took my Senegalese twists out. But I still have house stuff and school stuff to do. I don't know how close wash day is...


----------



## imaginary

This bun life is so easy and cute. Especially with this banana clip. I'm doing my best to work with the gel I use everyday so that it doesn't damage my hair. Here's to hoping my attempt at a rollerset works out tonight so I can be a long-term bun person.


----------



## Smiley79

Note to self: remember to inspect/trim/file my nails before I start wash day. Smh


----------



## Aggie

movingforward said:


> What is wrong with me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, here I am fully natural and all I want to do is perm my hair bone straight, so I can let it SWAAANNNNGGGGGGG!!
> 
> But I want to still keep my curls.
> 
> UGH!!!!!!



 Girl @movingforward, I know this feeling all too well. One time I thought about relaxing my hair bone straight again instead of mildly texlaxing, and let me tell you I thought I would pass out from palpitations. I know for sure I love my curly texture but I also know, I could really enjoy some straight hair without the fear of reverting.  What to do?


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Lol, so.. how are you going to tell me my hair isn't a washngo.  My curls are the size of coffee stirrers. Fully defined... just small and slinky in nature.  Do you really think I sat down and twisted my hair this small?
> 
> Why are so many people amazed by type 4a/b curls in its natural state???


I get this constantly myself. Shocking that people can't accept that a few of us just like kinks....a lot! And what's better is that it looks awesome on us.


----------



## Aggie

Noelle01 said:


> The henna tea mist described by Curly Proverbz on youtube does wonders for making my hair look fuller.


Ooh, I love her channel @Noelle01 and needless to say, I am subscribed.


----------



## movingforward

Aggie said:


> Girl @movingforward, I know this feeling all too well. One time I thought about relaxing my hair bone straight again instead of mildly texlaxing, and let me tell you I thought I would pass out from palpitations. I know for sure I love my curly texture but I also know, I could really enjoy some straight hair without the fear of reverting.  What to do?




Lol!

I texlaxed today.  But the thought of straighten my hair did cross my mind.  Lol!

I know I would kick myself if I lose my curls.


----------



## curlyTisME

Now I remember why I hate the hair dryer!


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Aggie said:


> Ooh, I love her channel @Noelle01 and needless to say, I am subscribed.



Yeah her channel is great! I'm using her recipe for an egg protein mask right now.


----------



## Napp

I wish I could find a salon that does curly styles and straight looks as well.


----------



## kanozas

Rather disappointed in Whitney because after all her description of her symptoms, she only says at the end to go seek medical attention and related that to being checked before getting salon services.  Her husband is a nurse and she waited 2 years with significant physical symptoms that required her to seek out a doctor eventually?  This is where health-nutism goes too far, imo.   Hair falling out, suffering severe fatigue?  Seek your PCP first.  Don't wait 2 freaking years, trying to figure out which cleanse to use.  smh


----------



## mz.rae

Thinking about getting my hair cut next week, I'm throughly bored with my hair right now.


----------



## Smiley79

kanozas said:


> Rather disappointed in Whitney because after all her description of her symptoms, she only says at the end to go seek medical attention and related that to being checked before getting salon services.  Her husband is a nurse and she waited 2 years with significant physical symptoms that required her to seek out a doctor eventually?  This is where health-nutism goes too far, imo.   Hair falling out, suffering severe fatigue?  Seek your PCP first.  Don't wait 2 freaking years, trying to figure out which cleanse to use.  smh



and I didn't  like that she suggested the cleanse for people to try if they're experiencing similar symptoms. I wouldn't  have even put the link to that parasite cleanse because ppl should preferably seek a professional before trying to remedy an ongoing problem themselves. those cleanses can be too heavy duty for some ppl.


----------



## beingofserenity

Does anyone else find that coconut oil kind of straightens your hair texture, making it a little more sleek and easy to comb through?

I have never cared much for the oil, but kept trying to use it. I think I prefer it ln dry already moisturized hair.


----------



## curlyTisME

My hair is really soft and feels really moisturized. Wash day yesterday was a success!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm annoyed that my mom volunteered me for an event today that I have zero interest in going to. I don't know these people and really neither does she. My hair looks a mess, hasn't been washed in about a week. It's finals week. I've been up since 5am. Did a health fair and was on my feet for 6+ hours, dealing with over 500 people. I'm tired, I don't feel good and I just want to sleep and study. And did I mention that my hair is a hot tangled, dry mess? Apparently she doesn't understand or care cuz while I tried to nap, hoping she'd go without me, she went and bought me an outfit to wear. Dear God please don't let me be a pushy, disrespectful parent. Now I'm getting a headache cuz I'm so mad with her. She better be ready to see my annoyed face all night and she better not expect me to be cheerful and talkative. I'd do anything for my mom but I swear she oversteps her boundaries...A LOT.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

beingofserenity said:


> Does anyone else find that coconut oil kind of straightens your hair texture, making it a little more sleek and easy to comb through?



Yes coconut oil does seem to straighten my curls out a bit and makes my hair sleeker, until I wash it out. Because of that, I don't use as much coconut oil on the curls in the front section of my hair since those curls are a lot looser than the curls in the other sections of my hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Yesterday I stopped by the 7/11 to grab some chapstick. I notice some random dude following me around the store, so I keep my head low and hurry to the register to pay. Before I can make it out the store he approaches me and says..."please tell me all that hair is your own". I politely say yes and he hits me with a "your hair is so beautiful". Made my day....and here I was thinking he was trying to spit game. Thanks lil fella.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

lulu97 said:


> Yesterday I stopped by the 7/11 to grab some chapstick. I notice some random dude following me around the store, so I keep my head low and hurry to the register to pay. Before I can make it out the store he approaches me and says..."please tell me all that hair is your own". I politely say yes and he hits me with a "your hair is so beautiful". Made my day....and here I was thinking he was trying to spit game. Thanks lil fella.


Lulu had 'em going crazy lol I bet he was following you to see if he could spot any noticible tracks. My hair wants to be your hair when it grows up..er, down. Now if I could stop being so lazy...


----------



## Aggie

beingofserenity said:


> Does anyone else find that coconut oil kind of straightens your hair texture, making it a little more sleek and easy to comb through?
> 
> I have never cared much for the oil, but kept trying to use it. I think I prefer it ln dry already moisturized hair.


Actually coconut oil only makes my curls more manageable while I'm using it and after that, it simply goes back to it's normal texture once dried.


----------



## angelmilk

My new favorite thing is red temporary hair color


----------



## shasha8685

I guess I need to accept the fact that all I can do with my hair at this point is a puff. Twist outs don't look right and I want a little more length before I start wearing my hair in  an afro. Sigh. 

I didn't realize how insane my shrinkage is. My hair is SL stretched.....not even close when my hair is curly. Sheesh.

I do need to lean more on the side of moisture. My hair felt its most moisturized when I did 1 wash+ DC and 1 co-wash during the week. I may stick with that for the summer.


----------



## ParagonTresses

At what point does "deep conditioning" become simply "too lazy to wash this stuff out of my hair"....


----------



## beingofserenity

So, I've been doing way too much to my hair.  And my hair has been breaking a lot lately.  I need to slow it all the way down.  I was washing/cowashing my hair whenever I felt like it.  I am switching to one wash per week.

I was styling my hair daily, ripping through it with combs/brushes.  I am going to style and set my hair for the week on Sundays.  

I was attempting to wear comb coils, wash n'goes...which sometimes looked pretty good, but they would dry out (due to all the gel), which made me feel the need to wash so often, or they stopped looking good (in my opinion), which also caused me to wash often.

So...for the forseeable future, I am washing once a week with a diluted shampoo, conditioning with mizani kerafuse (protein) and hydrafuse (moisture) (I hope I like these), air drying in braids (to cut down on heat) and maybe lightly blow drying (to completely stretch out hair), then putting hair in a bun.

I was considering stretching to two weeks to manipulate it even less, but I think my hair needs the frequent conditioning right now, plus, realistically I'm not going to go that long.

I will keep this up, washing and styling and deep conditioning once a week at least until my sister's wedding (June 11th).  I don't know what I am doing with my hair for her wedding.

I also want to incorporate coconut oil because I noticed it makes my hair way easier to detangle.  Maybe I can do a prepoo or mix it with my deep conditioner. Or maybe I can just apply to hair throughout the week.


----------



## PJaye

ParagonTresses said:


> At what point does "deep conditioning" become simply "too lazy to wash this stuff out of my hair"....



For me, after 24 hours.


----------



## overtherainbow

I love my new hair toy!!! I got a flexi 8 in the Mega size and it's so much comfier than my XLs.


----------



## Cattypus1

shawnyblazes said:


> Lol, so.. how are you going to tell me my hair isn't a washngo.  My curls are the size of coffee stirrers. Fully defined... just small and slinky in nature.  Do you really think I sat down and twisted my hair this small?
> 
> Why are so many people amazed by type 4a/b curls in its natural state???


That is my hair and I can't do a wash and go to save my soul!  I end up with a wash and fro. Help!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Cattypus1 said:


> That is my hair and I can't do a wash and go to save my soul!  I end up with a wash and fro. Help!



Small sections, wet hair, smooth product in until each section is covered.


----------



## imaginary

Forgot to do a scalp treatment last wash day and I'm paying for it now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @faithVA


Thank you


----------



## nothidden

shawnyblazes said:


> Small sections, wet hair, smooth product in unail each section is covered.


I *emphatically* concur!!


----------



## KinkyRN

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm annoyed that my mom volunteered me for an event today that I have zero interest in going to. I don't know these people and really neither does she. My hair looks a mess, hasn't been washed in about a week. It's finals week. I've been up since 5am. Did a health fair and was on my feet for 6+ hours, dealing with over 500 people. I'm tired, I don't feel good and I just want to sleep and study. And did I mention that my hair is a hot tangled, dry mess? Apparently she doesn't understand or care cuz while I tried to nap, hoping she'd go without me, she went and bought me an outfit to wear. Dear God please don't let me be a pushy, disrespectful parent. Now I'm getting a headache cuz I'm so mad with her. She better be ready to see my annoyed face all night and she better not expect me to be cheerful and talkative. I'd do anything for my mom but I swear she oversteps her boundaries...A LOT.


I know that my mom can't be your mom but I sure sounds like it.


----------



## nothidden

I reeeaally did not want to cleanse/condition/style yesterday.  I waited until after 6 PM.  But after I saw my sections curling up after my KCKT/KCCC application, I was glad I did.  

Loving these day1 curls.


----------



## KinkyRN

Happy Birthday @faithVA


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinkyRN said:


> I know that my mom can't be your mom but I sure sounds like it.


Lol moms can be a mess.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Happy birthday @faithVA !!!!


----------



## Missjaxon

@faithVA


----------



## Cattypus1

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @faithVA


I second that, @faithVA!  Happy Day of your birth!


----------



## faithVA

Cattypus1 said:


> I second that, @faithVA!  Happy Day of your birth!





Missjaxon said:


> @faithVA





KinksAndInk said:


> Happy birthday @faithVA !!!!





KinkyRN said:


> Happy Birthday @faithVA



Thank you ladies. I'm having a good birthday even though I'm working today.

Got my AC in my car fixed for my birthday. Just in time. It's supposed to be 88 tomorrow


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy Birthday!! @faithVA


----------



## Anaisin

Those new Camille Rose leave ins. Need.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Anaisin said:


> Those new Camille Rose leave ins. Need.



What new leave ins? spill the beans * off to google *


----------



## KinksAndInk

Anaisin said:


> Those new Camille Rose leave ins. Need.





shawnyblazes said:


> What new leave ins? spill the beans * off to google *


Yes. Share with the class!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinksAndInk said:


> Yes. Share with the class!


All  I see is this

http://shop.camillerosenaturals.com/moroccan-pear-conditioning-custard/


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> All  I see is this
> 
> http://shop.camillerosenaturals.com/moroccan-pear-conditioning-custard/


I like those ingredients. I'll have to add this to my "try it" list.


----------



## Anaisin

KinksAndInk said:


> Yes. Share with the class!



@shawnyblazes

I think they were introduced at the natural hair show this weekend. Not sure when they'll be available for purchase online/in stores

Herbal tea leave in
Honey leave in
Latte leave in

@22:17


----------



## KinksAndInk

Anaisin said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> I think they were introduced at the natural hair show this weekend. Not sure when they'll be available for purchase online/in stores
> 
> Herbal tea leave in
> Honey leave in
> Latte leave in
> 
> @22:17


Those all sound yummy! I need them.


----------



## KinksAndInk

It annoys me when people expect me to stand in a store and give them a full regimen and inventory of the products I use because our hair is "just alike".  No it's not. It's nothing alike and further more I don't have time to stand here and give you the whole life story of my hair when there's a 95% chance that nothing I tell you will actually work for you. Then you pull out a paper and pen and stand there waiting to take notes. I don't mind helping but geesh be realistic and respectful of my time.


----------



## Dayjoy

@faithVA !!


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @faithVA


What? Really? Sorry I missed this one. I have to do my do too and sing happy birthday to you @faithVA. Enjoy your big day sweetie.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Didn't do as well as I wanted to in one of my classes. Got a B+ and I'm disappointed so I'll be doing some major retail therapy tomorrow. I'm cleaning out the CR almond jai at every Target I pass and I'm doing some serious damage in Ulta. I'm so sad


----------



## GGsKin

Belated Happy Birthday @faithVA. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## faithVA

Sally's gave me a $10 off of $20 coupon for my best. Now I need to figure out what to buy. I need a new shampoo and its time to try a new leave in. 

Any gentle shampoo suggestions from Sally's?

My hair loves Elasta QP Soy Oyl shampoo but they don't sell it anymore.


----------



## Smiley79

@faithVA That's a nice coupon amount! I was just about to suggest the Elasta QP shampoo...that stuff was so moisturizing. 
I like the sample of Shea Moisture Raw Shea shampoo that I tried over the weekend. Maybe you can get the sample from Sally's if they have it in stock.


----------



## Smiley79

I'm sitting here trying to decide which product to try first from the Camille Rose line.


----------



## faithVA

I will chec


Smiley79 said:


> @faithVA That's a nice coupon amount! I was just about to suggest the Elasta QP shampoo...that stuff was so moisturizing.
> I like the sample of Shea Moisture Raw Shea shampoo that I tried over the weekend. Maybe you can get the sample from Sally's if they have it in stock.


 To see if they have a different Elasta QP shampoo in the shelves. Thanks for that.

My hair doesn't like the Shea moisture line.


----------



## Moih Aunaturel

Just realized how it feels good to trim ends. Last time (before last week-end) was when I started my natural hair journey back in 2010. Why oh why didnt I did so earlier. Well lesson learned back on track. I want my hair healthier and longer. Even if it means I'll have to cut/trim from time to time. Hopefully I'll give it enough TLC to avoid too much damage.


----------



## blackeyes31626

Happy belated Birthday, @faithVA.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm so late. Happy Womb Evacuation Day @faithVA


----------



## KinksAndInk

Smiley79 said:


> I'm sitting here trying to decide which product to try first from the Camille Rose line.


Almond jai twisting butter


----------



## Smiley79

KinksAndInk said:


> Almond jai twisting butter



Today I sent an email to Camille Rose asking/suggesting if they will come out with sample or trial sizes of their products for purchase. Atleast of their most popular selling items.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Smiley79 said:


> Today I sent an email to Camille Rose asking/suggesting if they will come out with sample or trial sizes of their products for purchase. Atleast of their most popular selling items.


That would be nice. I want to try the curlaide


----------



## faithVA

whosthatcurl said:


> I'm so late. Happy Womb Evacuation Day @faithVA


I know it's the thought that counts but I don't know about that one lady


----------



## faithVA

blackeyes31626 said:


> Happy belated Birthday, @faithVA.





whosthatcurl said:


> I'm so late. Happy Womb Evacuation Day @faithVA


Thank you ladies


----------



## Smiley79

Last night, I did a protein treatment in light of the black dye I applied this past weekend. I love how my hair feels a bit stronger and I experienced less breakage. I'm almost done with my jar of the CB Smoothe protein treatment, I will be on the lookout for a new protein treatment with some better ingredients.


----------



## KinkyRN

For the first time since being natural I really regret cutting my hair. I called my self getting rid of the color. I had more than I thought and stopped short of cutting it all out. My 2 year no cutting (except trims) gone, nothing to show for it at all. I've learned my lessons: no texturizer, no keratin treatments, no light color hair, don't cut on a whim and stay away from blonde!!


----------



## beingofserenity

So I didn't go a week in between washing my hair. I went two days because the mizani conditioners I bought came in. Ugh. I really need to stop messing with my hair so much. I spend wayyy too much time on it. I need to find a new hobby lol. It's not good to mess with it so much especially since my ends are jacked and I want it to grow more before I start trimming consistently.

Anyway, my hair really likes protein. I preferred the kerafuse to the hydrafuse. My hair was detangling and felt fortified, yet conditioned after the kerafuse. It has a whipped butter texture. The hydrafuse is a thick lotion texture. It goes on easier but I wasn't impressed with how my hair felt after. The directions for the hydrafuse say that it should be mixed with the kerafuse, so maybe that's why it wasn't all that when used alone. Gonna mix em for now on...

I blew out my hair. Still getting little broken hairs. Gonna wait a bit because my hair just barely fits into a little pony puff when all stretched out and I'm tryna bun as a protective style. 

I spend way too many hours of my life on my hair.  I use it as an excuse to procrastinate.  I'm going to try to go two weeks in between washing and styling and applying gel/moisturizer as needed for real this time.

My sis is like, "you do your hair all the time and I do my hair never," and I'm like yeah it's a problem.


----------



## sarumoki

Just found out that the nettle tea I bought for my allergies and never drank is supposedly good for hair growth. Maybe now that'll give me incentive to actually drink it.


----------



## Smiley79

I have joined a million challenges on the board this year, lol, I need to put them in my siggy so I can remember them.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

faithVA said:


> I know it's the thought that counts but I don't know about that one lady


 I was trying to be original


----------



## shasha8685

Natural lesson # 20: If it was 'meh' on my hair when I was relaxed and transitioning, it's ' meh' now (prime example: every Miss Jessie's product EXCEPT for Coily Custard, Jane Carter Solution products). But, if it was amazing on my hair, it will probably be amazing now ( my hair LOVES the Creme of Nature Argan Oil line).

I think I found a way to make sure that I can co-wash nightly and quickly do a wash and go puff. Just in time for summer.


----------



## nothidden

So I shared some chlorella powder (organicburst.com) w/a male friend of mine having health issues.  Yesterday he said to me "Man, I have to stop using that chlorella stuff.  That ish is making my hair sprout.  I be like 'I just shaved my head'."  He said he only uses a spoonful per smoothie and doesn't make them daily.

I cracked up and told him I would definitely share this w/the ladies on the hair forum.  He made my evening.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

-I want to get a Komaza hair analysis


----------



## KinkyRN

I need a "Stop doing stupid ISH to you hair and regretting it later" challenge. It might keep me in line!!


----------



## beingofserenity

Omg, first impressions of the eden bodyworks edge control is that it's bomb! Smells good, feels good going on (all cool and refreshing) and it spreads so nicely, unlike that hard ORS crap. Don't know how well it holds but it makes my hair look moisturized.  And it doesn't seem to leave a residue.


----------



## BonBon

Oh my gosh @ spray detangling with AVC. Seriously, why am I so late. 

I have done the rinses after wash day though. Just not using it as a detangling aid prior to the wash.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Need to place a few hair related orders but I also have a vacation to plan/pay for and attire for a gala and a wedding to buy. I think I'll just reup on my bamboo vitamins and tea and maybe grab 2 other vitamins I've been wanting to add to my regimen. I'll be responsible... this week


----------



## Smiley79

My hair is most definately a high maintenance plant. It was so dry today (i think due to a protein treatment i did a few days ago). So i decided to slap some Mielle Organics  Babassou DC on my hair for 40 minutes. Cold rinse and LOC method. Now My hair feels alive again. Hydrated and back in the game. 

Hair doesn't always need to follow a schedule; when it needs attention, give it what it needs.


----------



## Smiley79

I saw the cutest event on Instagram...a (natural) hair group hosted a Brunch & Swap. Swap products that didnt work for you or you no longer use while enjoying brunch and exchanging hair care tips. We gotta do this for our next SoFl meetup.


----------



## Dayjoy

Smiley79 said:


> I saw the cutest event on Instagram...a (natural) hair group hosted a Brunch & Swap. Swap products that didnt work for you or you no longer use while enjoying brunch and exchanging hair care tips. We gotta do this for our next SoFl meetup.


I want to have one of these so badly.  I have so much stuff, mostly new and unused, that I want to give away.


----------



## Smiley79

Finally made an appt for a much needed trim/cut for my hair. I'm gonna let go of some length to get rid of as much dead hair as possible. Hopefully this will give my hair a fresh slate to move forward.


----------



## kanozas

Dunno if there's a product sighting thread but I saw this at Marshall's for 5.99 today.  There are various scents.


----------



## faithVA

I'm doing a protein ttwith Aphogee 2 step. I'm glad I bought a small trial size bottle because I hate it. It's so sticky. Ugh. I made sure I used it all up tonight.

I thought by applying it in the shower I woukd be good but it's running all down my face while I'm under the dryer. 

I will still k to Komaza.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

faithVA said:


> *I'm doing a protein tt with Aphogee 2 step.* I'm glad I bought a small trial size bottle because I hate it. It's so sticky. Ugh. I made sure I used it all up tonight.
> 
> I thought by applying it in the shower I woukd be good but it's running all down my face while I'm under the dryer.
> 
> I will still k to Komaza.


I mixed the 2-Step with a protein deep conditioner because I was running out and couldn't buy more.  I still sat under the dryer uncovered and my hair still got hard. It didn't run down my face either. If you ever purchase it again, you could give it a try.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My hair so thirsty. It just sucks up all the products. I drink tons of water, idk why it's so thirsty


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

If I could, I'd buy 7 different wigs and wear a different wig everyday. But nah, I gotta be a responsible adult and pay bills blah, blah, blah.


----------



## imaginary

my hair was a lot easier to get into a bun after curlformers vs magnetic rollers. I hope using curlformers once a week isn't too damaging for my hair...


----------



## Platinum

I didn't want to create a thread but I wanted to share this. I have had severe breakage and  trouble with retaining length in my nape area for years. Now I'm noticing some progress since I locked my hair.


----------



## CodeRed

Platinum said:


> View attachment 359583 View attachment 359585 I didn't want to create a thread but I wanted to share this. I have had severe breakage and  trouble with retaining length in my nape area for years. Now I'm noticing some progress since I locked my hair.



Congratulations!!!!

So you know someone's going to ask what your reggie is right


----------



## imaginary

hmm my hair is a lot more frizzy since I've started layered my moisturizer under my gel. Gonna go back to moisturizing at night and then using the gel in the morning.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm already making my BF shopping list. Judge me I don't care lol.


----------



## beingofserenity

Dry shampoo will save me.  I'm really committing to this infrequent washing thing, but no matter what, I can't escape the fact that my hair smells funky to me a couple days after a wash.  So, I just used this dry shampoo by Tressemme and it seems to be the bomb.com as it got rid of any odor and left my hair smelling fresh as heck.  I will probably use this stuff like every other day, I ain't playing. Funky hair is a no no.


----------



## CodeRed

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm already making my BF shopping list. Judge me I don't care lol.



It's ok. I'm building on a list for a sale that may or may not happen while I'm supposed to be participating in a 3 month no-buy


----------



## curlyTisME

This humidity in the south is crazy right now!


----------



## kanozas

So, milk and cornstarch do actually  tame the frizzies and relax curls.  Might come up with a mega recipe for henna, milk and rice water to get all those benefits in one fell swoop lol.


----------



## Anaisin

KinkyRN said:


> For the first time since being natural I really regret cutting my hair. I called my self getting rid of the color. I had more than I thought and stopped short of cutting it all out. My 2 year no cutting (except trims) gone, nothing to show for it at all. I've learned my lessons: no texturizer, no keratin treatments, no light color hair, don't cut on a whim and stay away from blonde!!



I've been saying I want to cut my color but I know I'll regret it.


----------



## Anaisin

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm already making my BF shopping list. Judge me I don't care lol.



I'm about to make my list lol


----------



## fasika

I've decided to get serious on this head. I've literally abandoned my hair for the past 18 months, and it shows. No, not in terms of damage or anything. I've actually just kept it bunned 90% of the time, with the other 10% being WNGs last year. But, I've neglected deep conditioning it regularly or properly, and I've only done 2 dustings in that entire time.

Result: hair that grew slowly (it was almost APL 18 months ago, and now it's only somewhere between BSL and MBL - after not using any heat and PSing 100% of the time!). Plus dullness, dryness and overall refusing to curl for WNGs.

I just ordered the Gold N Hot soft bonnet hair dryer so I can DC with heat. I haven't done that in literally years - I usually just do it in shower, and even then, very inconsistently. I also bought the SheaMoisture Manuca Honey deep conditioner.

The goal is to reach WL by the end of the year.


----------



## sarumoki

Even though these are all done on a little kid, I want to try some of these styles on myself: http://gallery.chocolatehairvanillacare.com/


----------



## KinkyRN

Anaisin said:


> I've been saying I want to cut my color but I know I'll regret it.


Don't do it unless you really don't mind cutting. I realized today I could have colored it all black.


----------



## movingforward

I texlaxed my hair two weeks ago.  But I want to loosen the curl some more.  I think I will just wait an extra week and stretch the curls some more.

But I really want to relax my hair, but I will regret it later.


----------



## Anaisin

KinkyRN said:


> Don't do it unless you really don't mind cutting. I realized today I could have colored it all black.



I think that's what I'm going to do, dye it black. Then just "transition" back to my natural pattern since the color I used loosened my curl pattern. My hair will probably reach MBL this year. If I cut the color I will have a TWA. Never had hair that short & as much as I love the look of a tapered cut I would likely hate it after I get it.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

Took out my braids. I was too lazy to wash and time pressed to  deep condition. So I just added some ecostyler and slicked my dirty hair into a low middle part bun. Got alot of compliments but I feel like I'm my own worst enemy when it comes to progress


----------



## nerdography

It's time for a touch up and I'm trying to decided which salon to go to. I went to JCPenney in December and the stylist did a great job, but she talked way too much and kept giving me pamphlets on the Black Hebrew Israelite Movement 

There is a black woman that works in the Walmart salon and I always see her doing virgin relaxers, touch ups, dye jobs, and cuts. I've been watching her for a year and the people she works on always look good. So, I might go to her, IDK.

If I wasn't so lazy I'd do my hair myself. Maybe I will, I'll have to see how I feel Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## curlyTisME

overnight deep conditioning was a joy lastnight, my ends needed that moisture!

I will incorporate this once or twice a week until my protective styling starts in June.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'll probably end up washing my hair today so I can do a twist n curl or I might just cowash and set in twists to stretch for a bun. Since my roller set was a huge fail, I need to do something so I look half decent on Mother's Day.


----------



## nothidden

This little girl's HAIR...

...and she's such a cutie!


----------



## faithVA

whosthatcurl said:


> I mixed the 2-Step with a protein deep conditioner because I was running out and couldn't buy more.  I still sat under the dryer uncovered and my hair still got hard. It didn't run down my face either. If you ever purchase it again, you could give it a try.


That's a good idea. I don't ever plan on buying it again. I'm traumatized.


----------



## faithVA

whosthatcurl said:


> If I could, I'd buy 7 different wigs and wear a different wig everyday. But nah, I gotta be a responsible adult and pay bills blah, blah, blah.


Buy one a month or every other month and just rotate them in.


----------



## InBloom

I have enough points for $8 off at Ulta. 

So now, what to buy/try? 

Excited.


----------



## beingofserenity

ITCHING to wash my hair...it's been 5 days


----------



## fasika

This soft bonnet attachment isn't getting here fast enough! I'm so eager to restart a proper deep conditioning program. I'm thinking of doing it twice a week to start, then judge from there. Supposed to receive it tomorrow!

I tried the inversion method last night. I added a couple of drops of peppermint oil to vitamin E oil. I thought it would be enough to feel a slight tingle, but no bueno. I'm scared of adding more then burning my scalp.

Also, I don't know if I'm doing it wrong. I sprawled on my stomach then dropped my head off the bed. I hope that's enough.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I was looking at older pictures of my hair and it looks like my texture had changed or maybe it's due it my hair getting longer?

Please excuse my roughness in the pics lol


----------



## fasika

Yes, finally received my bonnet and DCed! I didn't rinse it out (I'm too tired for that after my hellacious commute on the metro), so I just put some oil on my scalp and did my day 3 inversion, put my hair in a high bun and wrapped a scarf. Will rinse it out in the morning. So far though, I like the new DC (Shea Moisture Manuca Honey).

Had a length check on wet hair - when I pull the hair in the back towards the front, my longest layer reaches just under my breast. In the back, it reaches a bit past that. I'm assuming that's a solid MBL, but I can't know for sure unless I straighten (which I don't plan on doing anytime soon).


----------



## JerriBlank

fasika said:


> Yes, finally received my bonnet and DCed! I didn't rinse it out (I'm too tired for that after my hellacious commute on the metro), so I just put some oil on my scalp and did my day 3 inversion, put my hair in a high bun and wrapped a scarf. Will rinse it out in the morning. So far though, I like the new DC (Shea Moisture Manuca Honey).
> 
> Had a length check on wet hair - when I pull the hair in the back towards the front, my longest layer reaches just under my breast. In the back, it reaches a bit past that. I'm assuming that's a solid MBL, but I can't know for sure unless I straighten (which I don't plan on doing anytime soon).


What bonnet did you get?! I used to DC with heat a lot, and I feel like I need to incorporate that step back into my regimen.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really need to update my product inventory spreadsheet. I guess I'll do that this weekend. I think I've only added 3 or 4...maybe 8 or 12 things since I started it  Will probably move to a color coded word document. Not extremely happy with the spreadsheet. 

Also thinking about pulling out my Honey's Handmade lemon blueberry (?) refresher spray but I'll probably wait until it gets warmer. I need to get 2 or 3 more spray bottles.

I really wish I could wear 2 strand twists. I would live in them this summer but my hair won't cooperate.


----------



## GGsKin

I'm loving the fullness of my pony tail/puff today. A lady approached me in the street the other day (I had my hair in two puffs, half up half down) asking where I bought them. She said she'd been looking for ones with small coils like mine.


----------



## fasika

JerriBlank said:


> What bonnet did you get?! I used to DC with heat a lot, and I feel like I need to incorporate that step back into my regimen.



I got this one: http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Sof...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

It's not the Gold N Hot that I mentioned in an earlier post. So far I really really like it. I used to own the GNH years ago, and this one is better IMO.
The three things I hated about the GNH are resolved with this one:
1. It's easy to put it on my big head and it looks large enough that I can even use it with rollers comfortably.
2. It's got a drawstring so it STAYS on my head - no need to constantly rearrange it or hold it with one hand so it doesn't blow away.
3. It stays soft while air is blowing so I can take a nap with it on if I wanted to (the GNH gets stiff and awkward). It's got these vents that the other one doesn't have, so I think that's why.


----------



## KinkyRN

Okay I thought I had found a good thing with the SM superfruit extended line (gel and anti frizz smoothie). I used the gel and while it gave hold it made my hair feel dry. So I figured if a made a curl creme with the smoothie and gel my hair would be in heaven (WRONG!). Its crazy because it is soft, but no shine, not really moisturized and no curl definition. I used the leavein that is included in the line to make sure I wouldn't have any problems. But it didn't work out. Thinking maybe I need to clarify and do a hard protein treatment with a good moisturizing DC. This natural life is no joke.


----------



## KinkyRN

Yesterday asked my boss how she knows when her hair is moisturized. (I have no other naturals at home or work to talk to about this). Y'all she let me feel her hair and I was like OMG. I know I'm not supposed to think I can get my hair like hers but I want moisture. I was shocked when she told me she used Miss Jessies Baby Buttercream. I will try to clarify and start over as I just posted before I buy ANOTHA product.  Maybe I should go one and get that analysis. Sorry for the rant, just exhaling!!


----------



## nothidden

KinkyRN said:


> Yesterday asked my boss how she knows when her hair is moisturized. (I have no other naturals at home or work to talk to about this). Y'all she let me feel her hair and I was like OMG. I know I'm not supposed to think I can get my hair like hers but I want moisture. I was shocked when she told me she used Miss Jessies Baby Buttercream. I will try to clarify and start over as I just posted before I buy ANOTHA product.  Maybe I should go one and get that analysis. Sorry for the rant, just exhaling!!


What's her texture like?  Is it at least similar to yours?


----------



## curlyTisME

My hair feels really thick and moisturized today. I need to pick up some more deep conditioning packets. 

I want to try the SM JBCO ans Shea Oil but I'm going to be decent. I will be purging some products this weekend.


----------



## KinkyRN

nothidden said:


> What's her texture like?  Is it at least similar to yours?


It is similar but I think she has coarse strands while mine are fine. I was so blown away I didn't even ask what kind of leave in etc. Juat frustrated ya know?


----------



## Anaisin

Soooo glad I walked right past that Sally's. Apparently they have buy 1 get 1 free. I would have definitely bought something. No buy until black friday


----------



## beingofserenity

So happy i get to wash my hair!  Giving myself a pat on the back for actually going a full 7 days.  Currently prepooing with olive/castor oil under my new heating cap


----------



## Aggie

I haven't washed nor treated my hair in 2 weeks and my scalp is really starting to itch. Not good.


----------



## beingofserenity

I just roller set my hair.  I am currently sitting under the dryer.  I wanted it to be my alternative to blow drying...when I wanted to flat iron, or even just an alternative way to wear my hair, but now I don't know.  That ish took way too long for me to set.


----------



## CodeRed

Anaisin said:


> Soooo glad I walked right past that Sally's. Apparently they have buy 1 get 1 free. I would have definitely bought something. No buy until black friday


 
I was thinking about this... if I can make it on this 3 month no-buy challenge, and the majority of the (untested) stuff I already have works for me, I might just be able to condition myself to not buy anything until November. The only thing I can see myself needing is some serum... I like this idea. It's going to be hard though


----------



## toaster

beingofserenity said:


> I just roller set my hair.  I am currently sitting under the dryer.  I wanted it to be my alternative to blow drying...when I wanted to flat iron, or even just an alternative way to wear my hair, but now I don't know.  That ish took way too long for me to set.


You'll get faster! If you practice more often it becomes like second nature.


----------



## Smiley79

Maybe im late but i didnt know Bealls Outlet had a setup similar to Marshalls and Ross for haircare. I saw Paul Mitchell, Joico, Rusk, Nioxin and other brands. I saw Shea Moisture 10n1 body wash at Ross for 6.99
I didnt buy anything but i always like to see what deals are out there.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My mom finally wants to do right with her hair. I felt so proud when she called from the bss this morning trying to get a list of what she needs to take better care of her hair and grow it back. So when I got home from work I dyed it for her (SM hair coloring system), gave her a protein treatment, DC and she's going to air dry overnight then do her little updo for church tomorrow. I'm so proud of her. She's normally a wash and blow fry kinda woman.


----------



## CodeRed

Smiley79 said:


> Maybe im late but i didnt know Bealls Outlet had a setup similar to Marshalls and Ross for haircare. I saw Paul Mitchell, Joico, Rusk, Nioxin and other brands. I saw Shea Moisture 10n1 body wash at Ross for 6.99
> I didnt buy anything but i always like to see what deals are out there.



I didn't even know what a Bealls Outlet was until I just looked it up. Turns out there's one not too far from me... never seen it but maybe I'll go soon to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Chicoro

I have not straightened my hair since September 2014. 
I decided to blow it dry on Friday. I got it washed, conditioned, detangled and separated into 10 sections ready to blow it dry. Then, the comb attachment refused to stay put and shot off like a rocket. I taped it up with some electrical tape. The blowdryer overheated and died. I had 1 section half way blowdried.  I guess that is better than 1/2 my hair dried and straightened.

I flat-ironed that one section I was able to sort blow dry and did a length check with that! I was happy to see that my hair is finally back to a good length. It's about 2 inches below my waist. In 2012 I tried to self trim and over 3 trims I raggedly cut off about 8 to 10 inches. Awful. Then in 2014, I got my hair done and the person over trimmed again. Sigh.

Now, I'm back on track. I'm hoping to get my hair back to tail bone length by the end of 2017.


----------



## curlyTisME

Tapered cut coming soon!! I want something new!


----------



## toaster

Today I was able to put my hair in a top knot without hair a scrunchie to secure the base. For some reason I never thought I could do that!


----------



## KinkyRN

I figured out what was going on. I knew I couldn't leave more than 1 shea moisture product on my hair at a time. Evidently its the protein in the leave in and the smoothie. It didn't help that I mixed the gel, the leave in and the smoothie together.  I think I have a little protein overload going on. So I will clarify and give myself a good DC. I bought the SM low porosity line yesterday but didn't get the shampoo (now I wish I did). For those of you that use the SM Low Porosity line what do you use for a DC?


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm so happy that I'm able to claim Hip length right now. 

Now my goal is to thicken up my ends and do some trimming to have completely healthy ends. 

I want my hair to look AMAZING when I turn 30 (omg!) In 7 months from now! I want a nice and full healthy looking hip length with a U-shaped hem line. 

Finally in maintenance mode!


----------



## fasika

My hair feels sooooooo amazing from my protein pre-poo. I'm totally blown away. I'd forgotten how awesome my hair can be due to my neglect. Never again. It feels so soft, elongated and so defined! 
I shampooed and it dried super soft and super fast (which is a miracle on my hair). I had to keep wetting it to add my moisture DC. And it had zero tangles and 5% of my usual shedding.
I'm definitely going to keep up with this head.


----------



## vevster

I'm surprised that the Jilbere Shower comb is my bff since I transitioned to natural.  It is the perfect detangler for my 3c/4a fine coils....  I have such a vast array of tools and showercomb is it for me. Works in the shower or out....


----------



## beauti

fasika said:


> My hair feels sooooooo amazing from my protein pre-poo. I'm totally blown away. I'd forgotten how awesome my hair can be due to my neglect. Never again. It feels so soft, elongated and so defined!
> I shampooed and it dried super soft and super fast (which is a miracle on my hair). I had to keep wetting it to add my moisture DC. And it had zero tangles and 5% of my usual shedding.
> I'm definitely going to keep up with this head.


*Sounds amazing.  Do you mind sharing the protein prepoo you used?*


----------



## beingofserenity

I felt so good about my hair last night. It was so silky and soft and black looking. I sweated it out a little at the club tho smh. I have it up in an updo with clip ins. They look sooo natural that my friend, who has the same clip ins as me and knows my hair is short questioned me about whether that was my hair. I was like really, girl but smiled on the sly.

I wanna keep my hair up and away but i cant do buns, they are one style that makes me feel plain as heck!  I need some hair dangling or something.


----------



## fasika

beauti said:


> *Sounds amazing.  Do you mind sharing the protein prepoo you used?*


Hi, it's super simple: 3 eggs, about 3 tbsps of honey and about a tbsp of EVCO. That's it! I made sure every strand was coated, and left it in my hair for about 1 hr. Make sure you rinse with cool water so you don't cook the eggs.

I shampooed with Honey I Washed My Hair shampoo bar from Lush. The DC is the Shea Moisture Manuca Honey.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My NurCreations "shipped". I'm ready to try the bamboo serum. I think all of the bamboo I'm incorporationing into my routine is improving the softness of my hair and increasing growth. I'm running low on tea so I'll probably finalize and place my Beautifully Bamboo order in the morning. Then in June I'll be start 1 year Beautifully Bamboo challenge. I also feel like my hair is thickening up which is awesome. We'll see how things go over the next year.


----------



## imaginary

I need to figure out other hairstyles that I can do that are cute like this bun and able to withstand the gym and not too much manipulation. My hair really couldnt manage two strand twists it seems.


----------



## overtherainbow

I need to figure out how to make my own Flexi 8s. That's going to be my next craft project. I wear the same ones way too often.


----------



## melisandre

I'm doing a henna treatment. I almost ran out of my mixture! The last section I did has much less henna than the others. I guess that means my hair is growing, since I don't usually have this problem.


----------



## fasika

I'm totally not productive at work. I'm doing nothing but watching hair channels on YouTube. Moknowshair's YT channel is so informative - I'm learning a lot.
It's becoming clear to me that I need to work on the protein/moisture balance of my hair. I've been thinking that protein was unnecessary for me since I'm natural and don't color, but that's clearly not the case. I saw a video on her channel of someone who had issues almost identical to mine, and the before/after (elasticity improvement) was incredible.


----------



## curlyTisME

Okay, so I was being rash when I said tapered cut.

I'll slow down and think about this.

As for this week I'll rock my perm rod set and be content.


----------



## Smiley79

hmmm, I just realized I've been doing the LOC method wrong this past month.


----------



## Kindheart

Anyone tried the Tresemme line in the green bottle ?


----------



## Evolving78

KinkyRN said:


> Yesterday asked my boss how she knows when her hair is moisturized. (I have no other naturals at home or work to talk to about this). Y'all she let me feel her hair and I was like OMG. I know I'm not supposed to think I can get my hair like hers but I want moisture. I was shocked when she told me she used Miss Jessies Baby Buttercream. I will try to clarify and start over as I just posted before I buy ANOTHA product.  Maybe I should go one and get that analysis. Sorry for the rant, just exhaling!!


Watch out for products that got a bunch of low key protein in them.


----------



## beingofserenity

I just bought a pair of expensive arse shears.  well, not expensive.  They were $20 something dollars, so they are the most expensive pair I have bought yet.  I hope to keep them for a while.  I kept losing my other pairs and then my mom would sometimes use them to cut fabric, so yeah..  I had to get them because I trimmed my hair this morning with regular scissors (I know, bad), so I made sure to get decent pair and made sure they were sharp by cutting through alluminum foil a few times.  

Ever since the first time going natural, I've been dealing with ratchet ends.  For a long time, I thought that my hair was just impossible and tangly.  No--it's because my ends keep getting ratchet and I keep not cutting them because I keep listening to other people who are like, oh no, you just need baby them, pour ACV on them, bahblahblah.

I'm never not trimming my hair again.  I still need to cut a little more, but my hair improved drastically.  Tangling cut down by 90%.  I can tell the few places that I still need to cut because I had slight tangling there.  The last couple times I cut, I used dull blades, and I can tell that these shears are so much better, because my hair actually improved!  About two strands came out when I brushed with my denman.  I did see a few broken hairs when I blow dried, but that was undoubtedly due to the hairs that still need further trimming.  

I did a protein treatment afterwards, which made my hair a bit stiffer, because I read on one of these threads that you should seal the freshly cut hair with protein.  

I'll do the rest of my head on Sunday.  Wait a monthish, and then trim again.

Based on how my bangs feel right now, I should absolutely be able to run my fingers through my hair without snagging!!

Not going to slack on these vitamins, since I'm cutting regularly now.  By the fall, I hope to have a head full of healthy ends, and I'll stick to trimming once every 8-12 weeks.  Then I'll finally be able to focus on growth.  Not straying from traditional hair care methods ever again.


----------



## beingofserenity

I just started taking these hair envy vitamins.  I might just stick with these since they contain MSM, biotin, and silica among other things.

they contain:

*BIOTIN*
Prevents hair loss, breakage & promotes overall healthy hair; for both existing hair and new growth. 

*BAMBOO EXTRACT (Providing 70% Silica)*
Bamboo extract naturally contains a high concentration of Silica, an essential nutrient that nourishes vital tissues in hair, skin & nails; encourages a healthier, more youthful appearance. 

*COLLAGEN (Hydrolyzed)*
Natural antioxidant providing 18 essential amino acids found to generate faster, healthier cell growth in hair, skin & nails. 

*MSM (Methylsulfonylmethane)*
Naturally-Occurring compound found in many foods; aids the body's production of collagen, promoting supple skin & hair. 

*KERATIN*
Naturally-Occurring protein in the body; aids in protecting and repairing damaged hair. 

*VITAMIN C*
Antioxidant that enhances immune function at a cellular level to promote healthy hair & skin. 

*FOLATE (as folic acid)*
Promotes the development of healthy DNA, which controls healthy tissue growth and cell activity. 

*VITAMIN B12*
Essential to red blood cell formation, which carries oxygen to scalp and hair follicles. 

*VITAMIN A*
Antioxidant promoting formation and maintenance of healthy cells. 

*VITAMIN D3*
Promotes the creation of new hair follicles and may "wake up" dormant follicles, providing fuller & more voluminous hair. 

*THIAMIN(E)*
Promotes lush, strong hair.


----------



## shasha8685

Co-washing.....my hair likes that ish (only with products specifically designated for co-washing).

I can make my wash and go's last a week. I'm pretty happy about this.

I love that my students love my hair (they've told me that I "be rockin' the natural look). I'm glad they are growing up in a time where natural hair is embraced. I'm pretty sure that my hair would've been called nappy when I was in middle school......


----------



## KinkyRN

shortdub78 said:


> Watch out for products that got a bunch of low key protein in them.


Yeah I had to pull out my magnifying glass! I prepooed with the purification mask, shampoo with Miss J super slip shampoo, TGIN DC.  I followed up with the SM lo porosity conditioner. Miss J leave in, KBB jojoba oil and sealed with Miss J butter cream. My hair feels okay. I guess it will work if I stick with it. Is the Keravada crime brûlée any good. Seen some good reviews in YouTube.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Finally checked my stash and I have 5 backups of CR almond jai twisting butter. I should be good until the end of the year.


----------



## Napp

I was just about to buy 2 hard to get 50 dollar (1L) leave in conditioners. But then I thought I have stuff I didn't even open yet in my stash. So I went into my stash, used a "new" leave in and thought: wow! this is practically HG status! 

I see that I have a problem but I'm happy I didn't buy more new stuff. Off to the no buy challenge thread!


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinksAndInk said:


> Finally checked my stash and I have 5 backups of CR almond jai twisting butter. I should be good until the end of the year.


And apparently I have 27 deep conditioners including the 4 I'm waiting on to be delivered. Let me go have several seats.


----------



## vevster

It worked, heavier stylers elongated my curls. Now to tackle dryness.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying to decide if I want to go to Rite Aid for this SM sale or just wait for CVS or Walgreens. Does Rite Aid even carry all of the lines like CVS? I only saw 2 on their website. I'll probably just wait. I don't need anything right now anyways.


----------



## Aggie

I have not deep treated my hair for about almost 3 weeks. I know if I go too long, the itchies are gonna start and my hair is going to act all crazy, so this weekend, it's on. Plus I may need to hendigo my hair this weekend as well since my grays are coming out again.


----------



## cherishlove

I want a relaxer?!?!  Working out, being cute and my hair is not getting along.


----------



## fasika

I need to explore gels. I love Ecostyler for the definition, but I hate that it can't be mixed with leave-ins. My hair needs moisture during WnGs, but Ecostyler won't let me.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

fasika said:


> I need to explore gels. I love Ecostyler for the definition, but I hate that it can't be mixed with leave-ins. My hair needs moisture during WnGs, but Ecostyler won't let me.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?



Xtreme Wet line gel


----------



## Anaisin

fasika said:


> I need to explore gels. I love Ecostyler for the definition, but I hate that it can't be mixed with leave-ins. My hair needs moisture during WnGs, but Ecostyler won't let me.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?





Aussie moist Instant freeze gel and Garnier Pure clean gel


----------



## CodeRed

KinksAndInk said:


> Trying to decide if I want to go to Rite Aid for this SM sale or just wait for CVS or Walgreens. Does Rite Aid even carry all of the lines like CVS? I only saw 2 on their website. I'll probably just wait. I don't need anything right now anyways.


I would just wait. When I used SM and was looking for a sale, RiteAid always had the worst selection. They only had like 1 item from 2 or 3 lines in the store.


----------



## fasika

shawnyblazes said:


> Xtreme Wet line





Anaisin said:


> Aussie moist Instant freeze gel and Garnier Pure clean gel



Thank you! I'll try the first one I find.


----------



## PJaye

shawnyblazes said:


> Xtreme Wet line gel



I second this emotion.  This is the best gel I've ever used.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

PJaye said:


> I second this emotion.  This is the best gel I've ever used.



@PJaye have you tried the Pure Clean gel, its pretty good as well. I just dont like the amount that you get. That , the paste and the conditioner from the Pure clean line ,is pretty swanky.


----------



## PJaye

shawnyblazes said:


> @PJaye have you tried the Pure Clean gel, its pretty good as well. I just dont like the amount that you get. That , the paste and the conditioner from the Pure clean line ,is pretty swanky.



No, I haven't.  I stop sampling gels after purchasing something called Gorilla Snot.  I figured that there had to be a lot of thirst involved to buy something like that.


----------



## SmilingElephant

shawnyblazes said:


> Xtreme Wet line gel



I have this in my hair today over the Leave-In Condish from Miss Jessies  I used to stan for ecostyler but for some reason i LOVE this extreme wetline gel!!


----------



## beingofserenity

Wish i could wash my hair


----------



## SuchaLady

shawnyblazes said:


> Xtreme Wet line gel



My girl


----------



## KidneyBean86

I have been neglecting my hair so bad that I'm surprised I'm not bald. I'm out of nursing school for the summer so I'm going to take this time to baby my hair. Had a ton of breakage


----------



## vevster

Ugh, I'm so wanting to place orders with

Obia 
Alikay and Jakeala !!!!!!!!


----------



## fatimablush

i saw my hair inspiration on tv today. she was on Dr. Phil i forgot what she does..but her salt pepper natural hair was gorgeous.
 so i decided to grow out my hair...i know it will be a long process..but oh well...it was before when i  was BSL.

i want a different look.


----------



## beingofserenity

I've been taking my vitamins more or less every day for about two weeks-ish and I haven't noticed any dern hair growth.


----------



## Anaisin

So I got this $1 gel from dollar tree. I cowashed my hair today with SSI blueberry cowash. Finished it up, cleaned it out and put the gel in it's bottle lol. Jars take up more space than bottles. I'm suddenly annoyed with having a ton of products. My pjism may be ending soon


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think I need to protective style my hair. I have an 8 week accelerated statistics class that's about to stress me out. Lawd please let all my hair stay on my head.


----------



## beingofserenity

Planing on trimming the rest of my ends this weekend. 

Bought ORS olive oil hair lotion, I wanted the monoi oil anti-breakage moisturizer, but sally's didn't have it.  The olive oil lotion is nice since it doesn't revert my hair.  I want to moisturize at night. I was able to braid my hair into like threeish braids, since I'm keeping my hair stretch now.  Then I rubbed some hemp seed oil over and put on a scarf. Life is so much easier when I don't let my hair be a shrunken ball.  I keep thinking I'm relaxed because my hair looks and feels almost exactly the same.


----------



## Anaisin

Anaisin said:


> So I got this $1 gel from dollar tree. I cowashed my hair today with SSI blueberry cowash. Finished it up, cleaned it out and put the gel in it's bottle lol. Jars take up more space than bottles. I'm suddenly annoyed with having a ton of products. My pjism may be ending soon



Just used the gel. Have a very strong feeling my hair will look like trash in the morning. To touch the gel feels like SSI green tea gel that I love but when I apply it, goes on like water. May wake up with frizzy crusty hair smh. We'll see

I need to buy some more eco styler olive & stop playing


----------



## movingforward

THAT'S IT!!!!  I'm relaxing my hair STRAIGHT next week.  I can't deal with my natural/texlax hair in Chicago with all of this humidity!!!!

No amount of product, technique, etc can control this mess.  

Ugh!!!!!   Why did I do this to myself.


----------



## fasika

I am currently sitting with my mid-week DC in my head after co-washing. I definitely need to trim my hair. I know you guys are probably sick of hearing it already, but this weekend's protein treatment combined with the heat DC is changing my LIFE right now. My hair feels incredible, and is so defined and moisturized and totally tangle-free. I had no idea how abused I was by having to deal with it before.

Anyway, the only thing I noticed tonight is that even though my shedding has dropped by like 90%, I still have a few small broken pieces of hair. Definitely time for a trim. I last gave myself a teeny tiny dusting in January, and before that it was like August or something. It clearly needs a bit more this time. Come Saturday, it's on!
Frankly, I need a proper stylist trim since my last one was in July or August 2014, but not in the mood for it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

PJaye said:


> No, I haven't.  I stop sampling gels after purchasing something called *Gorilla* *Snot*.  I figured that there had to be a lot of thirst involved to buy something like that.


Did you like this product?


----------



## SuchaLady

MileHighDiva said:


> Did you like this product?



I'm not PJaye but I didn't like it. It left my hair fair too dry and crunchy. 

Just go buy the bucket of Wetline


----------



## fasika

Oh I totally forgot. I think my hair grew from this inversion thing! I could pull my wet hair to just under my breast, now it pulls quite a bit further past. I'm impressed. It's definitely not something I would have noticed if I didn't make it a point to measure, but it's growth anyway!


----------



## PJaye

MileHighDiva said:


> Did you like this product?



Not at all.  Similar to SuchaLady, it made my hair dry and crunchy. and didn't bother to smooth it out while it was jacking it up.


----------



## JFemme

Welp I have decided to do my own twists this summer.... So very tired of these pop up braiders.... So tired...

Moving on....

Its been years ....years since I've done my own.... barely know where to start..

Can someone suggest a good brand for novice who washes hair often but wants it to look well for at least 6 weeks...  

thank u in advance


----------



## Smiley79

I wonder what all the rave is about for this conditioner. Its always a to seller.
http://www.amazon.com/Treatment-Con...463027066&ref_=sr_1_7&s=merchant-items&sr=1-7


----------



## Lucie

Vanity (or is it love?) makes you do some crazy things. I got up at 5:05 this morning to roller set my hair for our dinner date tonight. I still have an hour to go.


----------



## fasika

Smiley79 said:


> I wonder what all the rave is about for this conditioner. Its always a to seller.
> http://www.amazon.com/Treatment-Con...463027066&ref_=sr_1_7&s=merchant-items&sr=1-7



Look at all the reviews. I almost bought it last week, but then I realized all the reviews were by people who got the product for free or discounted and noped out of there. Amazon really needs to do something about that, because I'm seeing that kind of distortion everywhere!


----------



## Smiley79

fasika said:


> Look at all the reviews. I almost bought it last week, but then I realized all the reviews were by people who got the product for free or discounted and noped out of there. Amazon really needs to do something about that, because I'm seeing that kind of distortion everywhere!



Oh wow, I didn't even pay attention to that! Thank you for pointing that out. I never even heard of that product before...and to be so popular...that's a little weird.


----------



## Smiley79

Lucie said:


> Vanity (or is it love?) makes you do some crazy things. I got up at 5:05 this morning to roller set my hair for our dinner date tonight. I still have an hour to go.



Awww I think it 's love. Love for your date and love for your self. We (members of this board) share the common connection of being dedicated to our hair (and overall appearance) so waking up early to ensure a beautiful look for later on is far from crazy. Have fun!


----------



## fasika

Smiley79 said:


> I never even heard of that product before...and to be so popular...that's a little weird.


That's exactly what made my spidey senses tingle in the first place!


----------



## Smiley79

fasika said:


> That's exactly what made my spidey senses tingle in the first place!


----------



## Anaisin

I hope Camille Rose plans to sell that leave in collection....


----------



## KinksAndInk

Anaisin said:


> I hope Camille Rose plans to sell that leave in collection....


Me too.


----------



## Daughter

Styled my bun too tight today  Gonna be more careful and kind to my edges from now on


----------



## KinksAndInk

My NurCreations was delivered today. Now I just need my order from Sally's.

ETA: well according to folks at my house there's no package there. Now I'm angry.


----------



## Evolving78

Lucie said:


> Vanity (or is it love?) makes you do some crazy things. I got up at 5:05 this morning to roller set my hair for our dinner date tonight. I still have an hour to go.


I'm vain, so I do stuff like that all of the time! Lol been doing that since high school!


----------



## fasika

Ordered the Xtreme Wetline gel, a Denman brush and pure Argan oil this morning, and just received them all. Gotta love Amazon!

I bought the Garnier gel the day before yesterday, and my hair no likey. From the texture of the Wetline gel, I get the feeling I'll like this one! So excited to try it.

I haven't owned a Denman brush in soooo long, but I had to get one since I plan on blowdrying this weekend to trim properly. I get the feeling that my hair needs a trim because I cut it very timidly in January. I was cutting on non-stretched dry hair, so I was paranoid and only cut a tiny bit.


----------



## SheWalks

Anaisin said:


> I hope Camille Rose plans to sell that leave in collection....



I don't think they have any plans to sell it on a regular basis. They said on instagram they may do a 1 day sale.


----------



## Anaisin

kodochax said:


> I don't think they have any plans to sell it on a regular basis. They said on instagram they may do a 1 day sale.



Thanks. If that one day isn't black Friday then I'll pass


----------



## Smiley79

I've really been into tuck and roll hairstyles lately. I hunt down videos of fhem on youtube.


----------



## Anaisin

Ugh used the gel again because I don't want to use up my good stuff yet. But it can't withstand the weather, it was super frizzy & dry looking by the end of the day. Only looked good for like 4 hours.


----------



## Smiley79

I went to Bed Bath and Beyond to pick a gift for someone....minding my own business. I had no idea that their drugstore section carried a TON of natural hair products! Plus you can use your 20% off coupons on each product. Wow! I'm late.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Think I'm going to cowash then try a wet bun or maybe I'll just go with my usual damp bun and wash Monday as planned.


----------



## imaginary

I just really want the front of my hair to grow out to a reasonable length. The back grows well, but the strands are thicker and stronger.


----------



## fasika

I just realized I just passed my 3 year anniversary since my last big chop! I had quite a bit of hair on my head when I finally cut off the remaining relaxed ends, but then I promptly colored it that same week.

I've cut off all my colored ends gradually (except maybe 0.5'' here and there that will be cut off tomorrow), so all the hair on my head right now is exclusively hair that grew since May 9th, 2013.
I went from scalp to between BSL and MBL in 3 years (I haven't straightened, so not sure if fully MBL). Obviously, that's for the longest layers. I have no idea if that's considered a decent growth pace or what. For reference, I'm just over 5'5''.


----------



## fasika

I watched a bunch of hair videos at work today. This little girl's hair is wild! I've never seen this much hair on such a tiny human. She's so patient too.


----------



## GrenadianGal

Smiley79 said:


> I've really been into tuck and roll hairstyles lately. I hunt down videos of fhem on youtube.


Will have to check this out


----------



## KinksAndInk

Think I'm going to roller set my hair Monday.


----------



## overtherainbow

fasika said:


> I just realized I just passed my 3 year anniversary since my last big chop! I had quite a bit of hair on my head when I finally cut off the remaining relaxed ends, but then I promptly colored it that same week.
> 
> I've cut off all my colored ends gradually (except maybe 0.5'' here and there that will be cut off tomorrow), so all the hair on my head right now is exclusively hair that grew since May 9th, 2013.
> I went from scalp to between BSL and MBL in 3 years (I haven't straightened, so not sure if fully MBL). Obviously, that's for the longest layers. I have no idea if that's considered a decent growth pace or what. For reference, I'm just over 5'5''.


Omg hate to hijack your post but this made me remember that I missed my naturalversary as well! I'm 3 years post too! I was too caught up on Mother's day to even notice.  I should probably take length check pics to celebrate,  but the laziness......


----------



## Rozlewis

Shopping my stash is so good cause it helps me to remember those things that worked so well but got buried in my stash. Today I used The Pomade Shop 's Coffee Conditioner and that stuff is so good. Going on it does not feel like it has a lot of slip but when you wash it out not only does it leave a lot of slip but it leave my hair so moisturized too.


----------



## beingofserenity

Traditional hair care wins again.

I actually cowashed my hair twice, once friday night then saturday morning. I didn't feel like doing a full wash but was tired of how my hair was looking. Then I slapped a bunch of gel in for a wash n' go. It was ugly. They had to take a pic of me before I took my test, when I saw that pic, I shook my head. Who was I deluding into thinking I looked cute???? Maybe it'll be cute when my hair is longer, but not today......

Anyway, I shampooed twice. Once with silk elements moisturizing poo. Not moisturizing at all, but gets my hair clean! Then Pantene relaxed shampoo which is moisturizing and detangling.  My rinse out conditioner was Nexxus Humectress which I let sit for a few minutes. Was able to comb my hair out at this point easily. My hair felt conditioned and I didn't think I needed to deep condition but I did anyway with heat for 40 mins. This brings me to my first lesson.

Clean hair is so important!!!!!!!!!! I used to think deep conditioning didn't work for me because I never noticed a difference. My hair would feel ok with it on, but dry and strawlike once I rinsed it out. This time my hair felt soft and conditioned even after I rinsed everything out and before I applied leave ins. I will never bother to cowash again, that does nothing for me, holy crap! My natural 4b hair felt uber conditioned after using a "harsh" shampoo to really clean it. It has never felt that way after cowashing and deep conditioning.

And the type of shampoo matters, some don't get the hair clean enough. I like the method of shampooing with something clarifying and following up with something gentle and moisturizing. I think I will switch to ORS clarifying shampoo and then Nexxus shampoo since I'm using the conditioner....

Next I blowdried, lots of broken hairs. It was undeniable that I seriously needed a trim. So I flatironed at 300° and everything that still felt crunchy and tangled after being ironed and combed, I cut above it. Some places needed more trimming than others, and some places had frayed looking ends instead of crunchy. I cut all of that off too. I could run my fingers through my hair after. I have never been able to do that after straightening without getting caught.

Bringing me to my second lesson. Trimming is really effen important.  I was so convinced that it wasn't needed because I'm natural. I could never for the life of me understand why I always had horrible ends whenever I went natural. I thought I just had bad hair. Despite reading blogs and forums for years, I had such a horrible understanding of my hair until very recently. I could see yesterday, that if I had trimmed/dusted regularly, I wouldn't have to cut as much hair and my hair would be far and away easier to care for. Plus it would look good, always.

I am going to trim/dust again in six weeks. Setting my calendar now. I think this next trim will get rid of the last slight bit of damage.  I actually have been trimming a lot in the last 9ish months, but i didn't think it was that effective before, maybe because I wasn't getting it all off.

My hair is neck-ish length? I guess I should take length pics at some point. Clearly my hair is growing, but I haven't seen a lot of growth progression yet for reasons mentioned above. I guess I'll give myself till July or August to really cement a good routine.  Hopefully by then I'll start to experience steady growth.


----------



## Anaisin

Made my black Friday list already lol


----------



## fasika

Halfway done with trimming my hair. These single strand knots are killing me.

In other news, I'm 3-3.5'' away from hitting WL, so I'm claiming MBL. Should definitely be there by EOY. If this inversion method works, I should be there by fall.


Also, my Conair blow dryer MELTED. 
I'd put on my bonnet drier and the blow dryer was laying on its side. I smelled something burning, so I checked, but I didn't see anything. When I removed the bonnet, I saw the blow dryer's rim had melted. WTF. It still worked, so I kept using it


----------



## fasika

beingofserenity said:


> Traditional hair care wins again.
> 
> I actually cowashed my hair twice, once friday night then saturday morning. I didn't feel like doing a full wash but was tired of how my hair was looking. Then I slapped a bunch of gel in for a wash n' go. It was ugly. They had to take a pic of me before I took my test, when I saw that pic, I shook my head. Who was I deluding into thinking I looked cute???? Maybe it'll be cute when my hair is longer, but not today......
> 
> Anyway, I shampooed twice. Once with silk elements moisturizing poo. Not moisturizing at all, but gets my hair clean! Then Pantene relaxed shampoo which is moisturizing and detangling.  My rinse out conditioner was Nexxus Humectress which I let sit for a few minutes. Was able to comb my hair out at this point easily. My hair felt conditioned and I didn't think I needed to deep condition but I did anyway with heat for 40 mins. This brings me to my first lesson.
> 
> Clean hair is so important!!!!!!!!!! I used to think deep conditioning didn't work for me because I never noticed a difference. My hair would feel ok with it on, but dry and strawlike once I rinsed it out. This time my hair felt soft and conditioned even after I rinsed everything out and before I applied leave ins. I will never bother to cowash again, that does nothing for me, holy crap! My natural 4b hair felt uber conditioned after using a "harsh" shampoo to really clean it. It has never felt that way after cowashing and deep conditioning.



I can't cowash long-term either. What I do now is cowash a MAX of twice before shampooing again. I also had a problem with my hair feeling like straw otherwise. Plus my scalp cannot handle no-poo. I've also given up on trying to go sulfate and cone free. My hair LIKES those things, so I'm not gonna bother trying to avoid them anymore. 



> Next I blowdried, lots of broken hairs. It was undeniable that I seriously needed a trim. So I flatironed at 300° and everything that still felt crunchy and tangled after being ironed and combed, I cut above it. Some places needed more trimming than others, and some places had frayed looking ends instead of crunchy. I cut all of that off too. I could run my fingers through my hair after. I have never been able to do that after straightening without getting caught.
> 
> Bringing me to my second lesson. Trimming is really effen important.  I was so convinced that it wasn't needed because I'm natural. I could never for the life of me understand why I always had horrible ends whenever I went natural. I thought I just had bad hair. Despite reading blogs and forums for years, I had such a horrible understanding of my hair until very recently. I could see yesterday, that if I had trimmed/dusted regularly, I wouldn't have to cut as much hair and my hair would be far and away easier to care for. Plus it would look good, always.
> 
> I am going to trim/dust again in six weeks. Setting my calendar now. I think this next trim will get rid of the last slight bit of damage.  I actually have been trimming a lot in the last 9ish months, but i didn't think it was that effective before, maybe because I wasn't getting it all off.
> 
> My hair is neck-ish length? I guess I should take length pics at some point. Clearly my hair is growing, but I haven't seen a lot of growth progression yet for reasons mentioned above. I guess I'll give myself till July or August to really cement a good routine.  Hopefully by then I'll start to experience steady growth.



You and me both! My hair NEEDS regular trims. I started trimming yesterday and will finish today, and I can't wait. The only thing that being natural and low-heat does in terms of trims, is that I trim more single-strand knots than split ends. That's it. The fact that I need regular trims is non-negotiable. Right now, I'm trimming every 4 months, and that seems to be about right for my hair. I cut off between 0.5'' and 1'', depending on the section I'm cutting. I don't care if it's a bit uneven since it's not noticeable.

Another thing I want to add to your post, based on something I'm learning about my own natural hair, is that I also need protein. I thought protein was just for people with relaxed or colored hair, and for high porosity folks. I have very low porosity, and virgin hair, so I never protein DCed. I did it last week for the first time since going natural, and WOW! My hair is behaving completely differently! No more. I'm definitely going to incorporate it regularly.


----------



## beingofserenity

fasika said:


> I can't cowash long-term either. What I do now is cowash a MAX of twice before shampooing again. I also had a problem with my hair feeling like straw otherwise. Plus my scalp cannot handle no-poo. I've also given up on trying to go sulfate and cone free. My hair LIKES those things, so I'm not gonna bother trying to avoid them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both! My hair NEEDS regular trims. I started trimming yesterday and will finish today, and I can't wait. The only thing that being natural and low-heat does in terms of trims, is that I trim more single-strand knots than split ends. That's it. The fact that I need regular trims is non-negotiable. Right now, I'm trimming every 4 months, and that seems to be about right for my hair. I cut off between 0.5'' and 1'', depending on the section I'm cutting. I don't care if it's a bit uneven since it's not noticeable.
> 
> Another thing I want to add to your post, based on something I'm learning about my own natural hair, is that I also need protein. I thought protein was just for people with relaxed or colored hair, and for high porosity folks. I have very low porosity, and virgin hair, so I never protein DCed. I did it last week for the first time since going natural, and WOW! My hair is behaving completely differently! No more. I'm definitely going to incorporate it regularly.



In 100% agreement!

I actually recently started incorporating protein into my regimen because I read the Komaza results thread where a lot of posters were encouraged to use it. I've been doing it every two weeks, but now I think I can start to go a little longer.  Protein made my hair feel softer, curlier, and less tangled.  I used to think that I was low porosity, but now I'm not so sure. I also read that most naturals are high to normal porosity and that seems to be accurate regarding my hair


----------



## fasika

beingofserenity said:


> In 100% agreement!
> 
> I actually recently started incorporating protein into my regimen because I read the Komaza results thread where a lot of posters were encouraged to use it. I've been doing it every two weeks, but now I think I can start to go a little longer.  Protein made my hair feel softer, curlier, and less tangled.  I used to think that I was low porosity, but now I'm not so sure. I also read that most naturals are high to normal porosity and that seems to be accurate regarding my hair



This porosity thing is soooo confusing. I'm assuming I'm low-po because my hair takes forever and a half to dry, and that one time I did the strand test, my hair NEVER sank. Like, I forgot about it for 5+ hours, and it was still floating 
But at the same time, I have high porosity problems, like frayed ends, webbing, hair feeling dry and hard, some tangling, etc. 
The protein DC fixed all of these high-po and low-po issues simultaneously


----------



## kanozas

I fixed my dryness problems with castor oil and Dove Quench conditioner + Silk Elements conditioner.  I used a lot of the oil, layering it in between the conditioner, plastic-capped it and even went to bed.  This morning, my ends are Botticelli curls!!  I haven't seen frizz-free curls in ages!  The roots ain't Botticelli    But I'm not going to cut.


----------



## nothidden

Crap...it's wash day.  Guess I'd better get started.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I'm having some serious problems with breakage. I just don't know what to do with my hair anymore.


----------



## fasika

KidneyBean86 said:


> I'm having some serious problems with breakage. I just don't know what to do with my hair anymore.



How long has it been since you trimmed? I just finished trimming my hair precisely because of breakage. If it's not a trim, then your protein/moisture balance may be off.


----------



## curlyTisME

Going to do everything in my power to make my perm rod set last until Saturday. That's the day I go to the job fair for the school system.


----------



## imaginary

Did a curlformer set with only the regular size today and that's not gonna happen again for a while. It took longer and I think my crown much prefers the larger more gentle barrel curlformers.


----------



## InBloom

I'm being petty, but I want my hair to grow longer than hers.

Then I'll be satisfied.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying to decide if I want to continue daily cowashing and wet bunning or do a roller set tomorrow.


----------



## fasika

Why does my hair feel so thin and short?! It's still in the blowout from Saturday, and I KNOW I only cut 0.5''-1''. Hmph!


----------



## Anaisin

Belnouvo has a new cowash. Has Kaolin clay, activated charcoal & peppermint oil. WANT


----------



## KinksAndInk

Anaisin said:


> Belnouvo has a new cowash. Has Kaolin clay, activated charcoal & peppermint oil. WANT


That sounds absolutely lovely.


----------



## AgeinATL

Anaisin said:


> Belnouvo has a new cowash. Has Kaolin clay, activated charcoal & peppermint oil. *WANT*



GET....and then report back


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm thinking about just switching bag to using Dominican products. I like the fact that a lot of the treatments have a lot of good ingredients in them and they don't cost an arm and a leg. 

Frankly I'm not concerned with silicone and stuff anymore at this point. I switch back and forth.


----------



## imaginary

I need another moisturizer that works as well as the lottabody without the glycerin. I forgot how my hair likes to frizz in the summer.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Decided that I'm going to continue with cowashing and wet bunning daily but I'll also do a full wash day once a week. Today I'm going to dc with warm NurCreations on dry hair, rinse, cowash, detangle then bun.


----------



## Anaisin

My hair looks a mess right now but it's so soft lol. The weather is so unpredictable. Didn't expect to be hot and sweating my hair out. I'll probably cowash on Wednesday night since I don't work tomorrow and want to be lazy for the day


----------



## KinkyRN

KinksAndInk said:


> That sounds absolutely lovely.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## mzpurp

I was supposed to put marley twists in my hair yesterday but fell asleep and didn't wake up until 10 p.m. SMH!

To start them tonight or not, is the question?!


----------



## curlyTisME

I'll use a dime sized amount of my CM almond jai butter and some EVCO and roll with flexirods tonight.


----------



## GGsKin

After returning from my little break away, I want to shampoo my hair so I can have a relaxed DC overnight but I am so tired. Need to dust my ends as well.


----------



## vevster

Trying a new nightly routine from you tube. Moisturizing sections with a moisture butter, twisting them and then lightly misting them with a moisture mist. Then in the morning, using oil on my fingers to take down.


----------



## fasika

My WnG looks good today! I did it with my new Xtreme gel and I love it! I'd say it's slightly lighter hold than Ecostyler but gives definition and allows me to use a leave-in. Hair is also shiny. Never used to happen with Eco. Thanks so much for pointing me to it!

I also DCed with Africa's best mayonnaise and remembered why I never stayed consistent with it. I love how soft my hair feels, but it's just not enough protein for me. I need something stronger.


----------



## KinkyRN

Really enjoying my hair after taking it out of crochet braids but realize it takes too much off my time. I will reinstall some more crochet braids until school is out.


----------



## Jas123

I was able to stock up on my beloved Ojon Restorative Treatment... Ulta has stopped selling it so they put it on deep, deep clearance.


----------



## Royalq

Sigh. I really want to take out these box braids. But i think this is the last time I'll self-install. My hair is just too long and thick, its time consuming. I want to take them out tomorrow but i dont have money to buy product. 
Speaking of product im on the hunt for a new moisturizer and twist cream. I cant *** with qhemet anymore. I love the amla cream but its a severe handicap in that it makes my hair absorb to much environmental moisture and poof. For the past 2 years ive been unable to wear outstyles. I feel ugly. My hair is too long to be stuck in twists and buns all the time against my will. Im going to check out the As i Am line,particularly the double buttercream and twisting cream.


----------



## niknakmac

My braid out this morning was fabulous.  It is now raining.  the walk to my car is going to kill my hair which means I will have to rebraid it tonight.  I have an umbrella but the moisture is just going to have its way with my hair.

I'm looking forward to getting my out in seneglese twists for my vaction coming up in June put I am not looking forward to paying for it.  DD and I are bouth getting an install its going to be a grip.


----------



## PJaye

I was supposed to do my hair on Friday...then Saturday...then Sunday.  It's now Tuesday...evening...and I'm still sitting here....wondering.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I am still loving my daily wash n go then wet/damp bun routine. I'm currently using Honey's Handmade cherry almond tapioca cleansing cowash (not a repurchase) and I'll switch to As I Am coconut cowash when it's gone which will probably be the end of the week and use 1 jar of that before I switch to another Honey's Handmade cowash.


----------



## curlyTisME

My hair is feeling good. I need to oil my scalp and I'll be good for the night. Pin curls to the rescue!


----------



## PJaye

I can't pre-poo with EVCO any more because it keeps throwing me into protein overload  After trying 942 products and techniques, this is the best pre-poo I've ever sampled...and I have to give it up.  The inhumanity of it all!


----------



## JerriBlank

Jas123 said:


> I was able to stock up on my beloved Ojon Restorative Treatment... Ulta has stopped selling it so they put it on deep, deep clearance.



Omg thanks!


----------



## SmilingElephant

curlyTisME said:


> My hair is feeling good. I need to oil my scalp and I'll be good for the night. Pin curls to the rescue!



LOL I just oiled my scalp a little while ago! And my ends. My aunt made an oil mixture with Amla, castor and a host of other ingredients I can't remember and gave me some. So I just put it in....my scalp always feels good when I oil it with the mixture.. I think she put tea tree oil in it too. 


I realized tonight I use a lot of oils in my hair. So after I use up what I have I'll get some others.


----------



## Cattypus1

Smiley79 said:


> I went to Bed Bath and Beyond to pick a gift for someone....minding my own business. I had no idea that their drugstore section carried a TON of natural hair products! Plus you can use your 20% off coupons on each product. Wow! I'm late.


I love B, B & B. I've got to check them out.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Does anyone here saturate their hair in oil, as a treatment? 

I was watching a YouTube video about how women in India saturate their hair in oil until it's soaked and wash it out after an hour or so. I think I want to try this.


----------



## Nightingale

SmilingElephant said:


> Does anyone here saturate their hair in oil, as a treatment?
> 
> I was watching a YouTube video about how women in India saturate their hair in oil until it's soaked and wash it out after an hour or so. I think I want to try this.



Sounds like heavy prepooing to me.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nightingale said:


> Sounds like heavy prepooing to me.



That's true. And now that I think about it...I kinda sounds like oil rinsing too. 

I wanna try it but Co wash afterwards instead of shampoo to hydrate my hair.


----------



## fatimablush

i am tired of looking like Tweety Bird....i wish my hair would just grow already.

i think i will make a kinky twist wig to take my mind off of things....the first wig i made was ok until i starting trimming it..thank goodness for cheap hair.


----------



## Anaisin

Has anyone tried Moptop cleansing conditioner?


----------



## SmilingElephant

SmilingElephant said:


> That's true. And now that I think about it...I kinda sounds like oil rinsing too.
> 
> I wanna try it but Co wash afterwards instead of shampoo to hydrate my hair.



So I tried this today! 

I soaked my hair in coconut oil this morning but I applied a mix of Indian oils on my scalp and let it sit over nite. 

I cowashed with my whole blends conditioner. And styled. 

My hair is SO happy!! I'm gonna try and do this weekly!


----------



## Smiley79

Note to self: I need to transfer my shampoos to an applicator bottle, especially my African Black Soap poo from SM. The applicator bottle will allow me to get the shampoo straight to my scalp so I can really work into my problem areas in particular.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I really need to do something with my hair. I haven't washed/cond my hair properly in about 3 weeks I just have it braided up underneath my wigs. I'm debating if I should get my perm/trim this weekend and let my hair breathe or if I should just take the braids down do a complete wash day and put individual braids in.


----------



## mzpurp

mzpurp said:


> I was supposed to put marley twists in my hair yesterday but fell asleep and didn't wake up until 10 p.m. SMH!
> 
> To start them tonight or not, is the question?!



Ended up blowing my hair out in preparation for this twist. I'm just going to start them Friday night....


----------



## fasika

Smiley79 said:


> Note to self: I need to transfer my shampoos to an applicator bottle, especially my African Black Soap poo from SM. The applicator bottle will allow me to get the shampoo straight to my scalp so I can really work into my problem areas in particular.



I've been thinking of doing the same. Please update on how it works out!


----------



## movingforward

So, I....initially.....decided to perm my hair this past weekend.  I was done and over with the whole "curly" hair.  I did everything right.......even the smoothing process.

I got this...I'm in love


----------



## curlyTisME

I love to oil my scalp! It's soothing. I like warming the oil up and doing scalp massages.



SmilingElephant said:


> LOL I just oiled my scalp a little while ago! And my ends. My aunt made an oil mixture with Amla, castor and a host of other ingredients I can't remember and gave me some. So I just put it in....my scalp always feels good when I oil it with the mixture.. I think she put tea tree oil in it too.
> 
> 
> I realized tonight I use a lot of oils in my hair. So after I use up what I have I'll get some others.


 s


----------



## curlyTisME

I see growth! My puff has gotten bigger and thicker.  My edges are in great condition as well. Now to nurse my nape.


----------



## SmilingElephant

curlyTisME said:


> I love to oil my scalp! It's soothing. I like warming the oil up and doing scalp massages.
> 
> 
> s



Yes! It was so relaxing!

Until it started running down my face!  lol!! 

I saturated it with oil until it was like it was drenched in water. Then, I put it up in a bun and tied my scarf around the edges and let it set for about an hour.


----------



## toaster

@IDareT'sHair I wasn't sure what thread to put this in, but I have a question: do you know of any moisturizers that are creamy in texture (not a pure butter) that don't have water as the first ingredient? Entwine Butter Cream Hydrator fits this definition, but I like to have back ups and want to try another brand. 

Thank you!


----------



## Papoose

A new hairstylist used the Tangle Teaser on my fine type 4 strands. My hair felt abused. She then informed me that she cut 3 inches of splits. Since I baby my strands, I can't help but wonder if her tool and methods wreaked havoc on my ends. Time to grow these inches back...and find another hairdresser!


----------



## beingofserenity

My sister's wedding is in three weeks! I need to get my bum in the gym. I can probably get my arms nice and toned by then. The real question is can I grow three inches of hair by then!!!

Let me stop fronting and go buy a banging wig.


----------



## curlyTisME

My problem has always been consistency!! 

Change coming soon! 

Fresh trim and I'm happy!


----------



## GGsKin

Smiley79 said:


> Note to self: I need to transfer my shampoos to an applicator bottle, especially my African Black Soap poo from SM. The applicator bottle will allow me to get the shampoo straight to my scalp so I can really work into my problem areas in particular.



I do this on the rare occasion I do shampoo. It allows me to heavily dilute my shampoo and focus on my scalp when applying. It really helps. I still get suds and a clean scalp and hair.


----------



## tolly

I BC again,every two years I go through the cycle of BC, natural hair for 18months, relaxed for 6 months then BC and start all oer again. I will see how this cycle goes.


----------



## angelmilk

Buying yarn tonight for yarn braids...my goal is to protective style alll summer


----------



## beingofserenity

Well, y'all I'm tired. I'm over this. My hair is too short, I can't do nuffin with it. I'm tired of spending all this dern time styling it and what not. I was this close to perming it last night. In february I was even closer to perming it. 

I need it to grow out a couple inches, but I wanna look fly in the process with minimal effort so I'm about to get some micro braids with human hair and call it a day. I'll post pics once they're done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@toaster
I would check out MyHoneyChild's Type 4 Hair Crème.  I will also think of several others.  But look at MHC Type 4.  It might be exactly what you want.


----------



## toaster

IDareT'sHair said:


> @toaster
> I would check out MyHoneyChild's Type 4 Hair Crème.  I will also think of several others.  But look at MHC Type 4.  It might be exactly what you want.


I knew you were the person to ask. I'm trying to get back into the hair products game when it comes to moisturizers as I have on the ground products for every other stage of my routine. I've never even heard of MHC. Off to google.


----------



## GGsKin

That MHC Type Hair 4 creme makes my hair feel greasy. Maybe I was heavy-handed. I haven't used it for a good while.


----------



## Smiley79

AbsyBlvd said:


> I do this on the rare occasion I do shampoo. It allows me to heavily dilute my shampoo and focus on my scalp when applying. It really helps. I still get suds and a clean scalp and hair.



Good to hear, that is exactly my goal. My scalp is what needs all that TLC.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I was so disappointed to wake up and find that I was out of bamboo tea. I thought I had at least 4-5 bags left. I ordered 8 boxes of Uncle Lee's this morning. They should be here Tuesday. I need to up my intake and while I love BB, it's just not cost effective for me to use 2-3 bags a day. I will still use their vitamins though.


----------



## Saludable84

Doobie/Dubbie(s) seem so foreign to me. I forget people still get those. 

I'm brand new again


----------



## SlimPickinz

im doing a wash n go for tonight and idk if I should use heavy gel or soft hold gel.


----------



## kanozas

Hahaha!  Man-weave quick weave


----------



## curlyTisME

Consistency Tyler, consistency!


----------



## fasika

I started taking iron again last night. My anemia is back - definitely need to see my endo, but can't right now.
I hope to see some change in my hair as well. My shedding has been outta control.


----------



## nothidden

KinksAndInk said:


> I was so disappointed to wake up and find that I was out of bamboo tea. I thought I had at least 4-5 bags left. I ordered 8 boxes of Uncle Lee's this morning. They should be here Tuesday. I need to up my intake and while I love BB, it's just not cost effective for me to use 2-3 bags a day. I will still use their vitamins though.


Why do you use 2-3 bags a day?  Just personal choice?


----------



## KinksAndInk

nothidden said:


> Why do you use 2-3 bags a day?  Just personal choice?


I've noticed that if I don't brew the second cup immediately, then it's like water afterwards. In the event that I do use the same bag it's only twice and only if I have immediate access to hot water and a second cup. I'm not one for walking around with a wet tea bag in a ziplock bag in my pocket looking for hot water and I can't just let it sit in the cup all day either. I also don't use fruit in my water bottle more than twice. I refill once then toss them. I can't have the same fruit floating in my water all day. And if I can't refill immediately I toss them.


----------



## nothidden

KinksAndInk said:


> I've noticed that if I don't brew the second cup immediately, then it's like water afterwards. In the event that I do use the same bag it's only twice and only if I have immediate access to hot water and a second cup. I'm not one for walking around with a wet tea bag in a ziplock bag in my pocket looking for hot water and I can't just let it sit in the cup all day either. I also don't use fruit in my water bottle more than twice. I refill once then toss them. I can't have the same fruit floating in my water all day. And if I can't refill immediately I toss them.


Gotcha. I make enough for the entire day or weekend like I'm brewing a pitcher for the fridge, but I'm only using 1 bag per day, 2 bags for the weekend.  I'm not into saving tea bags either.


----------



## KinksAndInk

nothidden said:


> Gotcha. I make enough for the entire day or weekend like I'm brewing a pitcher for the fridge, but I'm only using 1 bag per day, 2 bags for the weekend.  I'm not into saving tea bags either.


I wish I could make enough for the whole day. I don't have a desk job and I'm always up and down the halls, the fridge is way on the other end of the world most days and it stinks so I wouldn't use it anyways. At home I probably could but my siblings are so annoyingly careless and lazy that they'd knock it over trying to reach for stuff. I may look into other storage options because I'll be drinking it iced when/if it even gets hot here.


----------



## meka72

I really like this DIY braid spray and hope that it keeps my hair moisturized and strong in these crochet braids. I might use this spray to moisturize my hair when I decide to move on from crochet braids in a few months.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I just want 6-8 more inches of hair and a little thickness. That's all. I'll be protective styling from June 1, 2016 until June 1, 2017, taking 1 week breaks between styles. Crochet braids, sew-ins and wigs are about to be my new best friends.


----------



## imaginary

I hope this bun routine is really working for me and I'm not just imagining that the front of my hair is a touch longer. I should have taken more pics...


----------



## beingofserenity

Got my braids. Owwie, my head.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I swear I finally learned my lesson Hair Cuttery can never do my hair again. I went in with my mom for a simple wash and blow dry. The Spanish girl took me straight back and started washing my hair. I was thinking so far so good.

She finishes the wash and takes me over to her chair. My hair is completely matted. Like matted to my scalp matted. I yelled (literally yelled) for my mom and she couldn't even put her fingers through my hair.

I never cussed so much in my life I'm still in disbelief. I sat there for almost 2hrs get my hair detangled with conditiner. 

This morning my hair finally reached mbl now I'm barely past bsb. BARELY


----------



## flyygirlll2

@ClassyJSP Danm. I would be beyond livid too. I'm sorry that happened to you.  Stories like this is why I haven't been to a salon in years. Some people just don't know or care to handle our hair properly.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'll be doing a full wash day tomorrow in place of my daily cowash. Clay wash, protein treatment, deep conditioning, tea rinse, the works. Then I'll do a loose 2 strand twist, tuck it under and pin. I can't wait. for some reason I've been so excited about wash day lately.


----------



## ClassyJSP

My scalp is so sore today I'm calling the bank to do a chargeback.. 

Looks like i'll be babying my scalp and hair all over again.


----------



## beingofserenity

What is the point of edge control? It lasts for three seconds.... It makes my hair shiny tho...


----------



## Smiley79

KinksAndInk said:


> I'll be doing a full wash day tomorrow in place of my daily cowash. Clay wash, protein treatment, deep conditioning, tea rinse, the works. Then I'll do a loose 2 strand twist, tuck it under and pin. I can't wait. for some reason I've been so excited about wash day lately.



Oh wow, that's me. Especially now that I'm really getting the hang of picking products and combination that work for me, I really look forward to wash day too!It's like a spa day for my hair and scalp.


----------



## AgeinATL

Shout out to @NaturallyATLPCH and all the teachers on the forum. School is ending and it is time for a much deserved summer break. Thank you for all you do. I swear that you guys are underappreciated (and underpaid).


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I want my hair to grow long NOW.  It's whispering around SL right now (BC'd last Jan) and I want to scrape APL by Xmas.  I don't know what to do to get there though.  I use heat minimally (maybe once a month), I cowash a couple times a week, DC 2-3x a month, I sleep in a bonnet when I remember lol.  I moisturize just about every day, shampoo as needed.  Dust my ends as needed.  My hair doesn't take kindly to oil but likes water based stuff. 

Like why aint my ish to my arse right now?

Patience you say? 

Oh yeah, that. 

I ain't got none. 

whinewhinewhinewhine


----------



## KinksAndInk

Received my Uncle Lee's and my Beautifully Bamboo orders today. Drinking a cup of bamboo tea as I type and I'm attempting to steep a second cup. I like the exotic fruit flavor and will order a few more boxes.


----------



## toaster

I got under the dryer yesterday with my dinner and realized I didn't bring a fork to my drying area. I ate with my hands.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair is a frizzy mess right now but it's clean and smells nice so I don't even care.


----------



## angelmilk

tapioca_pudding said:


> I want my hair to grow long NOW.  It's whispering around SL right now (BC'd last Jan) and I want to scrape APL by Xmas.  I don't know what to do to get there though.  I use heat minimally (maybe once a month), I cowash a couple times a week, DC 2-3x a month, I sleep in a bonnet when I remember lol.  I moisturize just about every day, shampoo as needed.  Dust my ends as needed.  My hair doesn't take kindly to oil but likes water based stuff.
> 
> Like why aint my ish to my arse right now?
> 
> Patience you say?
> 
> Oh yeah, that.
> 
> I ain't got none.
> 
> whinewhinewhinewhine


 Ughhhh I feel you..


----------



## Anaisin

Belnouvo has 25% off. Somebody buy that detox cowash & review it for me please lol tia


----------



## Smiley79

I need to buy a mirror for my shower. I want to see what I'm doing  to my hair while in the shower and I'm tired of realizing that I have product left in my hair AFTER I get out the shower.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair for my crochet braids should be delivered today. I should be able to get my mom to braid my hair Sunday or Monday. I've been loving my hair and my daily cowashing and wet bunning but I need to hide it. I feel like it grows faster when I ps so that's what I'm doing for the next year. I'm thinking about ordering some more hair for my faux locs in July while Sam's Beauty is having a sale on braiding hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinksAndInk said:


> My hair for my crochet braids should be delivered today. I should be able to get my mom to braid my hair Sunday or Monday. I've been loving my hair and my daily cowashing and wet bunning but I need to hide it. I feel like it grows faster when I ps so that's what I'm doing for the next year. I'm thinking about ordering some more hair for my faux locs in July while Sam's Beauty is having a sale on braiding hair.



I'm trying to stay the protective styling course. My hair grows like weeds if I wet it daily, it just tangles A LOT.  It grows okay in protective styles but not as fast as with water.  I've had these faux locs in for  almost 4 weeks.  I wouldnt be taken these out but my birthday is coming soon and I want a fresh style and to give my hair a weeks break before going back into a ps/

 I ordered faux locs again but with a little color splash in the front


----------



## SmilingElephant

I think I'm going right on back to using some old fashioned Blue Magic. I used the Indian Hemp version on soaking wet hair today under my gel...it's JUST what I was looking for in a product!  it has been so hard for me to hold moisture especially after I passed MBL...I think my hair is highly porous bc it doesn't hold on to water very long at all  And the longer it gets, the more I have to fight with dryness. 

So hair grease it is! But this go around I have a good regimen for it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying to decide if I want to purchase anything from these Memorial Day sales. Do I really need more hair stuff?


----------



## niknakmac

Today walking into work there were two other naturals walking in front of me.  All of us wearing various versions of a twist out.  I truly love seeing more black women rocking their natural hair.


----------



## CodeRed

KinksAndInk said:


> Trying to decide if I want to purchase anything from these Memorial Day sales. Do I really need more hair stuff?


 
Now you know the answer


----------



## KinksAndInk

CodeRed said:


> Now you know the answer


The answer was yes but I only ordered 2 things. I behaved


----------



## Anaisin

These sales *cries* hope I don't buy anything


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I am fully enjoying wearing my hair straight for the first time in over a year and all the new growth I have. But I miss my braids and can't wait to have them back, hopefully next week!


----------



## ClassyJSP

Finally home from work about to do my hair


----------



## Anaisin

So happy SheScentIt doesn't have my favorite products in stock.


----------



## Smiley79

SmilingElephant said:


> I think I'm going right on back to using some old fashioned Blue Magic. I used the Indian Hemp version on soaking wet hair today under my gel...it's JUST what I was looking for in a product!  it has been so hard for me to hold moisture especially after I passed MBL...I think my hair is highly porous bc it doesn't hold on to water very long at all  And the longer it gets, the more I have to fight with dryness.
> 
> So hair grease it is! But this go around I have a good regimen for it.



girl i revisited my small jar of hair grease this week and had the best hair ever. my hair was so soft and fluffy and the moisture was sealed in well. i always thought it was the enemy but i wash my hair weekly so all that stuff is out and gone in no time.


----------



## fatimablush

hair and scalp..

hear me and hear me good...

my hair is still in the tapered cut. please tell me why the sides and back are growing back yet the top and front aren't. you mean to tell me that all of this healthy food bought from local farms and farmer' markets each week end, practically giving up meat. drinking tons of water, scalp massages and you ..the front and top won't grow. i don't have even have enough for braids on the front and top. this needs to stop now. follicles wake up!

since i have been sick this week...my face has lost the tweetie bird effect. thank goodness. i know i need some fullness in my face to look young i will keep it this way and do/add the contour and warmth to my face like i did tonite (only when i am feeling it). yeah that is what i will do.....and add some color to my face. and add hair color.....everyone liked me and Twingurl's hair.


----------



## nothidden

toaster said:


> I got under the dryer yesterday with my dinner and realized I didn't bring a fork to my drying area. I ate with my hands.


LOL...


----------



## imaginary

I wish more sites just used paypal, I really hate giving out my credit card information


----------



## Nightingale

My stretched two strand twists are now shoulder length and long enough to bun. Woohoo!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Smiley79 said:


> girl i revisited my small jar of hair grease this week and had the best hair ever. my hair was so soft and fluffy and the moisture was sealed in well. i always thought it was the enemy but i wash my hair weekly so all that stuff is out and gone in no time.



I know!  It's been about 3 days now and my hair is still so soft and curls are still as fresh looking as day 1


----------



## Honey Bee

fatimablush said:


> hair and scalp..
> 
> hear me and hear me good...
> 
> my hair is still in the tapered cut. *please tell me why the sides and back are growing back yet the top and front aren't.* you mean to tell me that all of this healthy food bought from local farms and farmer' markets each week end, practically giving up meat. drinking tons of water, scalp massages and you ..the front and top won't grow. i don't have even have enough for braids on the front and top. this needs to stop now. follicles wake up!


 I've been on a personal PS challenge since last August, and still... The front started out a good 3-4" longer than the back. Tell me why it's all even now!!! 

Still ps'ing... although, I would also like to ask why it's now 90 damn degrees in NYC?  We went from winter straight to the hottest part of the summer and I got in some WL kinky hair, looking like the black Lady Godiva. And I'm not taking it out neither.   On a good note, I finally learned how to do a fishtail braid, been rocking the heck outta that one.


----------



## Smiley79

From now on Im buying sample size bottles of my favorite shampoos. A little poo goes a long way, it will take up less space and i get to spend my coins on more important things like conditioners and moisturizers.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Miss Jessie's Jelly something is the truth. 

I am still growing out this damn cut, lordt I'm ready to have my hair back.  I'm tempted to get twist again but hate that I can't wet my hair everyday.


----------



## vevster

The only DevaCurl products I would repurchase are the B'Leavein and ultra defining gel. The rest .....please, not moisturizing enough.


----------



## halee_J

Just wanted to say thanks to all the ladies who share their experiences and discoveries. Still learning things after so many years on this site. Just today I was able to find a good black owned BSS to support that I can order online. I googled so deep and it never came up. So thank you


----------



## meka72

I need to get motivated to do this crochet braid wig. I have all the excitement in the world while I'm buying necessary supplies for projects. But then I actually get the supplies and lose all motivation. I did one crochet braid on the wig cap and said "Whoo, I'm tired. I need to take a break because this is too much." I never went back to making the wig.


----------



## Beany

THIS MAN SPILLED MY BEKURA FRUIT BODY GELEE OIL! He is banned from my house for at least a month. This stuff is too expensive to be wasting. My God, I can't believe I gotta ground 40something year old men smh. Whew I am heated. I'm about to email him a link to the website so he can replace my stuff.


----------



## vevster

Beany said:


> THIS MAN SPILLED MY BEKURA FRUIT BODY GELEE OIL! He is banned from my house for at least a month. This stuff is too expensive to be wasting. My God, I can't believe I gotta ground 40something year old men smh. Whew I am heated. I'm about to email him a link to the website so he can replace my stuff.



What does his age have to do with it? if anything, he can afford to get you more.


----------



## Beany

vevster said:


> What does his age have to do with it? if anything, he can afford to get you more.











I mentioned his age because typically children get grounded, not 40something year olds (banned from my house for at least a month=grounded). Yes, he can and will replace my oil.


----------



## Smiley79

Sometimes it's all about the little things:

Cheap Baby wipes have been my bff in the bathroom. Whenever i do my hair, i use the Wipes to pick up hair bits, oils or products that got on the counter or floor. No more wasting my paper towels.

Not sure if i mentioned this already but Washing my hair upside down has been the best thing ever for me. With my hair hanging out of my way, Im able to get my fingers straight into my scalp and i can go to town massaging my poo in.


----------



## Dayjoy

Smiley79 said:


> Sometimes it's all about the little things:
> 
> Cheap Baby wipes have been my bff in the bathroom. Whenever i do my hair, i use the Wipes to pick up hair bits, oils or products that got on the counter or floor.
> 
> Not sure if i mentioned this already but Washing my hair upside down has been the best thing ever for me. With my hair hanging out of my way, Im able to get my fingers straight into my scalp and i can go to town massaging my poo in.


Upside down?  Like bending all the way forward from the waist?  I want to reach my scalp better too.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Smiley79 said:


> Sometimes it's all about the little things:
> 
> Cheap Baby wipes have been my bff in the bathroom. Whenever i do my hair, i use the Wipes to pick up hair bits, oils or products that got on the counter or floor. No more wasting my paper towels.
> 
> Not sure if i mentioned this already but Washing my hair upside down has been the best thing ever for me. With my hair hanging out of my way, Im able to get my fingers straight into my scalp and i can go to town massaging my poo in.


I detangle upside down. Best thing ever. Quick and easy and takes 5 minutes.


----------



## Smiley79

Dayjoy said:


> Upside down?  Like bending all the way forward from the waist?  I want to reach my scalp better too.



yup that method works so well for me lately.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Was supposed to wash my hair to be braided for my crochet install. I just did not have the energy so I took a nap...for 4 hours  Probably going to wash now since my mom is going on a date and refuses to braid it until she gets back. I'll be waiting at the door with a comb when she gets home.


----------



## GGsKin

I also fell asleep last night when I should have been washing my hair. My only excuse right now is laziness. In fact, let me get to it.


----------



## AgeinATL

I really hate EVCO but it is an excellent detangler. I lightly spritz my hair with water, apply EVCO, and finger detangle. Sheds and tangles glide right out. Unfortunately I cannot leave it in. I have to shampoo soon after or my hair will end up dry and brittle.


----------



## Rastafarai

I'm off to wash my hair in a few minutes, too, @AbsyBlvd ! 

Not going to buy too many products for this Memorial Day. I already have so many that I need to finish up and I've also found my staples. Bekura Beauty's sale is tempting but nope, not necessary. I'll wait for her July 4th or Black Friday sale.

That said, I really want to stock up on some KJ Naturals Jamaican Jelly and Hair Milk. My hair LOOOOVVESSS this stuff. Leaves my hair so shiny, soft and supple. I also can't get enough of KJ Naturals beautiful scents.


----------



## AgeinATL

@Rastafarai 

Hey! Was it you that raved about the Simese twists cupuacu butter? Thinking about getting some. You are low porosity correct? What is the consistency like? Looking for something of a thinner consistency not a butter. Thanks!


----------



## curlyTisME

Braids coming soon.


----------



## Rastafarai

AgeinATL said:


> @Rastafarai
> 
> Hey! Was it you that raved about the Simese twists cupuacu butter? Thinking about getting some. You are low porosity correct? What is the consistency like? Looking for something of a thinner consistency not a butter. Thanks!



Hey @AgeinATL 

Yes, that was me and yes I am also low porosity. The consistency is thinner than a butter but not as thin as, say, a leave in. Its more silky but very moisturizing silky. I would say its between the texture of a leave-in and butter. I will also say that I requested she add glycerin and silk peptides to my butter so maybe this is what added to the feel of the product.

I think its definitely with a try, though! If you may want something closer to a leave-in, her other two products with water as the first ingredient are Melonberry Hair Refresher and MILK. Let me know if I can be of any further assistance!


----------



## AgeinATL

Rastafarai said:


> Hey @AgeinATL
> 
> Yes, that was me and yes I am also low porosity. The consistency is thinner than a butter but not as thin as, say, a leave in. Its more silky but very moisturizing silky. I would say its between the texture of a leave-in and butter. I will also say that I requested she add glycerin and silk peptides to my butter so maybe this is what added to the feel of the product.
> 
> I think its definitely with a try, though! If you may want something closer to a leave-in, her other two products with water as the first ingredient are Melonberry Hair Refresher and MILK. Let me know if I can be of any further assistance!



You're the best!!! Thanks girl!


----------



## CodeRed

I've been to other hair forums where there seem to be no/fewer black women and I've come to the conclusion that they all lurk here.


----------



## MileHighDiva

CodeRed said:


> I've been to other hair forums where there seem to be no/fewer black women and *I've* *come* *to* *the* *conclusion* *that* *they* *all* *lurk* *here*.



Really, why?  I'm nosey,


----------



## CodeRed

MileHighDiva said:


> Really, why?  I'm nosey,



I don't know... I was looking at some of their thread topics/challenges and noticed they are similar and were created at later dates than the ones we have. Also, I see the number of how many registered users they have on some of those sites as compared to here, the amount of traffic, some of the videos they post, etc... it just seems like they do things the same way but may not have as much traffic.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Smiley79 said:


> Not sure if i mentioned this already but Washing my hair upside down has been the best thing ever for me. With my hair hanging out of my way, Im able to get my fingers straight into my scalp and i can go to town massaging my poo in.





KinksAndInk said:


> I detangle upside down. Best thing ever. Quick and easy and takes 5 minutes.



Hmm...I'm going to have to try washing my hair and detangling upside down...it never occurred to me. I feel like it's difficult for me to reach all of my scalp when I'm shampooing so it might be easier if I wash upside down.

After straightening my hair last week, I don't want to straighten my hair again for a WHILE. Every time I've had my hair straight it just seems like after I wash my hair again to wear it curly, it's not completely at the same fullness as it was before I straightened it and it takes a few washes for it to look completely normal again. I guess it could be all the combing I did during the straightening process


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay so now idk how I feel about grease. 

Yes my hair stayed slicked for a few days but it was really hard to wash it out of my hair! I shampooed about 2-3 times  There was a greasy feeling left behind.

My shampoo just was not strong enough. I might just save the grease for winter time.


----------



## Smiley79

KinksAndInk said:


> I detangle upside down. Best thing ever. Quick and easy and takes 5 minutes.



I missed this post. What a great idea! Ill give that a try.


----------



## Anaisin

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay so now idk how I feel about grease.
> 
> Yes my hair stayed slicked for a few days but it was really hard to wash it out of my hair! I shampooed about 2-3 times  There was a greasy feeling left behind.
> 
> My shampoo just was not strong enough. I might just save the grease for winter time.




What shampoo did you use?


----------



## vevster

I have plenty of hair care and still want more. Stuff I haven't even used yet. Stuff on the way but I want to order....

WHATS WRONG WITH ME!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Anaisin said:


> What shampoo did you use?



What I have on hand right now is my Whole Blends Honey Treasures Shampoo. It has sulfates.


----------



## CodeRed

vevster said:


> I have plenty of hair care and still want more. Stuff I haven't even used yet. Stuff on the way but I want to order....
> 
> WHATS WRONG WITH ME!!!



I believe that's what is known as PJism


----------



## vevster

CodeRed said:


> I believe that's what is known as PJism




One more order, that's it. Then I only reup.


----------



## CodeRed

vevster said:


> One more order, that's it. Then I only reup.



Ok  I'm pulling for you though. It's hard at first.


----------



## Smiley79

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay so now idk how I feel about grease.
> 
> Yes my hair stayed slicked for a few days but it was really hard to wash it out of my hair! I shampooed about 2-3 times  There was a greasy feeling left behind.
> 
> My shampoo just was not strong enough. I might just save the grease for winter time.



When I used grease, i used Shea Moisture African Black soap shampoo to make sure my scalp and hair were cleansed and reset. As much as i raved about grease last week, I decided to try NaturelleGrow's Honey balm as an alternative to grease but with the same consistency.


----------



## bajandoc86

I am officially on a hair product no-buy till BF unless I finish a staple.

My cc ran HOT this last week. Need to reel it in. Pray for me.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Finally starting my crochet braids. Hopefully I can be done in an hour. If I stop taking breaks


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinksAndInk said:


> Finally starting my crochet braids. Hopefully I can be done in an hour. If I stop taking breaks


I did not plan this properly. Smh. I'm running out of hair. I'll finish in the morning and I'll just move some around. Thankfully I went with pretwisted hair so it should be easy. I also think that my braids were too small...or my head is too big  Will definitely get less braids next time.


----------



## KinkyRN

Smiley79 said:


> When I used grease, i used Shea Moisture African Black soap shampoo to make sure my scalp and hair were cleansed and reset. As much as i raved about grease last week, I decided to try NaturelleGrow's Honey balm as an alternative to grease but with the same consistency.


APB's Not Petroleum is a really good sub for grease. Also she sent it has a product (can't remember the name of it) that seals well and provides shine. If you stick to the more natural products you may not have to worry about build up or using a harsh shampoo to get hair clean. HTH


----------



## Smiley79

KinkyRN said:


> APB's Not Petroleum is a really good sub for grease. Also she sent it has a product (can't remember the name of it) that seals well and provides shine. If you stick to the more natural products you may not have to worry about build up or using a harsh shampoo to get hair clean. HTH



cool, thanks for sharing those products.


----------



## Smiley79

vevster said:


> I have plenty of hair care and still want more. Stuff I haven't even used yet. Stuff on the way but I want to order....
> 
> WHATS WRONG WITH ME!!!



there has to be a support group for ppl like us, lollll.


----------



## beingofserenity

The urge to perm my edges is strong, but I will resist and flat iron instead. I wish that I could go back and forth between relaxed and natural.


----------



## toaster

I think when I flat iron on Friday I will do it in my roller set sections. I have a lot of hair and need to keep it organized. If I take one roller down, flat iron that section of hair, and then move on to the next roller sized section, I won't miss anything. 

I have my flat iron and my flat iron comb for the chase method, but I'm wondering if I also need a boar bristle brush. One swipe chasing the brush and the second swipe chasing the comb.


----------



## Anaisin

Okay so my no buy officially starts today. Found another MopTop cowash on clearance in Target and that's the last thing I'm buying until either September or November. It depends, I may be getting my hair braided every 2-3 weeks so I won't need anything but shampoo, conditioner & heat protectant since I'll blow dry before getting it braided


----------



## AgeinATL

toaster said:


> I think when I flat iron on Friday I will do it in my roller set sections. I have a lot of hair and need to keep it organized. If I take one roller down, flat iron that section of hair, and then move on to the next roller sized section, I won't miss anything.
> 
> I have my flat iron and my flat iron comb for the chase method, but I'm wondering if I also need a boar bristle brush. One swipe chasing the brush and the second swipe chasing the comb.



I seem to get smoother, better results using a boar bristle brush but I also get more breakage if I am not careful.
I cannot wait to see the results. I am actually excited!


----------



## toaster

AgeinATL said:


> I seem to get smoother, better results using a boar bristle brush but I also get more breakage if I am not careful.
> I cannot wait to see the results. I am actually excited!


Yeah, I think I'll skip the brush. I want smooth results, but I also want to keep the hair on my head.

I do think I've decided on two passes, at 365 degrees.


----------



## vevster

Smiley79 said:


> there has to be a support group for ppl like us, lollll.


The heat may stop me. I don't want my products melting in transit. 

But for the high humidity I may try the White Camilia conditioner from Aubrey.


----------



## Babysaffy

Bought my first ever wig today! My 16 year old DD came with me and helped me to pick it out. It was only a cheapie and synthetic but hoping it helps me with my transition. Think I'll just wear it weekends when I'm going out and want a break from my usual bun.

Hubby and DS like it too which is always nice.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I was at my sister's house this morning to pick up my niece. First off, my niece has 4b/4c ultra thick hair. Why on Earth did I walk in to my sister using a wig brush to try to "get the tangles out."  I was so heated. Not only was my tall, 11 year old niece crying her eyes out in the chair but there was hair all over the floor. I immediately snatched the brush out sister's hand and almost punched her in the face. I ended up detangling dear niece hair without fuss with a wide tooth comb. I am still heated about it and how ignorant my sister is about her baby's hair.

She just couldn't understand why you couldn't use a brush to detangle 4b/4c hair.

Was I wrong to step in?


----------



## bajandoc86

I need to plant my butt in a no buy thread till the end of 2016. *shame*


----------



## AlkalineSteam

bajandoc86 said:


> I need to plant my butt in a no buy thread till the end of 2016. *shame*


Since we're allowed to be random in here: I love your avatar! I bought the painting from the artist on Etsy. All my house guests compliment it.


----------



## bajandoc86

AlkalineSteam said:


> Since we're allowed to be random in here: I love your avatar! I bought the painting from the artist on Etsy. All my house guests compliment it.



Oh my gosh! I also bought this print a couple months ago. I need to get a nice frame so I can display it near my vanity area.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Honeys Handmade just had to go and create a monthly beauty box.


----------



## nerdography

I finally decided to cut my hair, I'm going to get a long bob. Short enough to wear down without it getting in the way, and long enough to do updos. *sorry about the size of the photo*


----------



## curlyTisME

I am the queen of  reviving and old blowout I swear! Back to bouncing and behaving!


----------



## LavenderMint

beingofserenity said:


> The urge to perm my edges is strong, but I will resist and flat iron instead. I wish that I could go back and forth between relaxed and natural.


I know there's supposed to be a few products out there that allow for curly to straight. They can be off-putting though, cuz they're marketed as "texture manageability systems". I think I saw one by African Pride & there's one by Beautiful Textures, I think it's called.


----------



## GettingKinky

curlyTisME said:


> I am the queen of  reviving and old blowout I swear! Back to bouncing and behaving!



What's your secret?


----------



## KinksAndInk

After I take my crochet braids out I want to reuse the hair for 2 strand twists. But I also want to wear it in a twist out. I love that this hair has options.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I tried coconut milk in my henna, I think I like Greek yogurt even better! Must be the additional protein.


----------



## NappyNelle

My hairline is fine; stop overreacting.


----------



## Anaisin

Wish I had some Oyin hair dew right about now...


----------



## GGsKin

Feeling positive. Back on my regular washes and head massage.


----------



## curlyTisME

GettingKinky said:


> What's your secret?



Pin curls and my Giovanni olive oil and avocado serum! They never betray me!


----------



## sarumoki

curlyTisME said:


> Pin curls and my Giovanni olive oil and avocado serum! They never betray me!


Cosign on the pin curls! They can seriously work wonders for an old style.


----------



## Dayjoy

KidneyBean86 said:


> I was at my sister's house this morning to pick up my niece. First off, my niece has 4b/4c ultra thick hair. Why on Earth did I walk in to my sister using a wig brush to try to "get the tangles out."  I was so heated. Not only was my tall, 11 year old niece crying her eyes out in the chair but there was hair all over the floor. I immediately snatched the brush out sister's hand and almost punched her in the face. I ended up detangling dear niece hair without fuss with a wide tooth comb. I am still heated about it and how ignorant my sister is about her baby's hair.
> 
> She just couldn't understand why you couldn't use a brush to detangle 4b/4c hair.
> 
> Was I wrong to step in?


Wrong???  You HELPED.  I just hope at some point you can help her to understand how to handle you niece's hair.


----------



## Smiley79

My behavior during all those Memorial weekend sales last week confirmed that I would be perfectly fine being a product junkie for the rest of my life.......... #stayfocused #useUpmyStash #thestruggleisreal


----------



## OriginalBeauty

When going out for a shampoo run goes wrong...

Is it okay to be complimented on dirty hair?

I feel like I would have been better off wearing a bonnet. (Because he was trying to sell me something and was probably just being nice.  I feel so ashamed.)


----------



## OriginalBeauty

I bought the Creme of Nature Argan Oil Co-Wash and Sulfate-Free Shampoo.

But I still mourn for that old school Creme of Nature.  I should be over it by now, but I'm not.


----------



## SheWalks

I laugh everytime I browse natural products and I see the words "key ingredients" with no full ingredients list following it.


----------



## Anaisin

Mini braids update:

So I'm done with 5 sections already. I had 4 large sections and split them in 2 so 8 in total. So basically I've done more than half of my head in only 1 hour & 50 minutes.

Taking a break but when I start back it should only take me about 1 hr & a half to finish. So about 4 hours to complete my whole head.  No idea why this used to take me 6-8+ hours & my hair was shorter then :/


Eta: So it took me 3 hours total doing the actual braiding. Prepping before the braiding took about 1 hr 30 min 

At these times I'm thankful for having low-medium density hair


----------



## LivingInPeace

I've been under the dryer since 9:00am with twists on perm rods and it's still damp. This is ridiculous.


----------



## KinkyRN

Really thinking about cutting down to a brush cut. Love the feeling of washing from my head to toes in the summer!!


----------



## KidneyBean86

I have decided that I'm just going to keep my hair in twists for the summer. I get tired of doing my hair sometimes..


----------



## Evolving78

I bought some dove shampoo and conditioner. 
It's been raining all day, and my hair didn't poof out on me!


----------



## shasha8685

Kinky Curly Curling Custard is my new fave. I like it more than Camille Rose Curl Maker (which I think is on the sticky side).

I finally figured out my hair is a mix of 4a/4b. Ever since February, I've been trying to figure out my hair type.


----------



## Britt

shasha8685 said:


> Kinky Curly Curling Custard is my new fave. I like it more than Camille Rose Curl Maker (which I think is on the sticky side).
> 
> I finally figured out my hair is a mix of 4a/4b. Ever since February, I've been trying to figure out my hair type.



Really? I'll give that a try next when my Curl Maker is finished. 
Do you use it for twist outs?


----------



## shasha8685

Britt said:


> Really? I'll give that a try next when my Curl Maker is finished.
> Do you use it for twist outs?



I use it for wash and go's at the moment. I'm waiting until my hair is longer to try it for twist outs.


----------



## Britt

shasha8685 said:


> I use it for wash and go's at the moment. I'm waiting until my hair is longer to try it for twist outs.


Thanks! How much wear are u able to get out your wash n go's? I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## shasha8685

Britt said:


> Thanks! How much wear are u able to get out your wash n go's? I haven't tried it yet.



About a week if I don't do a mid-week wash.


----------



## InBloom

Proper use of the ignore feature on this site has improved my experience.  Tis all.


----------



## nothidden

My hair is in clipped sections.  Wish I could go out like this cuz I have NO desire to do my hair today.  Can't seem to get an open appt for braids.  

It's gonna be a long fro-ey summer.


----------



## imaginary

Think I'm gonna put off washday until monday...


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My braider was busy this weekend so I had to wear my hair straight longer than I planned but I just scheduled an appointment for Friday and I'll be done in time to watch the NBA Finals! Yassssss! I miss my braids....


----------



## Anaisin

I'm going to trim/cut my hair after I take these braids out. 

I know I said the cowash was the last thing I'm buying but I need hair scissors & all 3 of my bottles of shampoo are nearly gone


----------



## AgeinATL

I used Ecostyler gel for a twist out. EXCELLENT hold and zero frizz. I just have to remember to use a thick moisturizer underneath to counteract the dryness.


----------



## LavenderMint

I have little clumped  coils on my edges!! And fuzz in my (now formerly) thin to almost bald spot!! They're coming back!!  
I was so scared that my locs had permanently damaged my hairline but in the 11 months since I combed them out they have come back so nicely. I'm so happy & fighting HIH syndrome right now!!


----------



## KinkyRN

Going to renew my drivers license before buzzing my head. Don't want a picture of me bald for 6 years.


----------



## divachyk

Shorter wash days are fantastic. I now look forward to doing my hair.


----------



## beingofserenity

I have 131 braids on my head. I like the size, not too small, not too big, nice and full.  I am going to rebraid a few every couple days. I am going to purchase human hair to rebraid with eventually, so I am going to practice braiding on my own until I get them because I don't really wanna go to a braider if I don't need to.


----------



## SuchaLady

I went to TJMaxx to pick up some Joico and they didn't have any  That has never happened so it's time for me to start researching more conditioners. I really want to try Pureology but they are marketed toward color treated hair.


----------



## imaginary

Shea butter is obviously too much for the summer. My hair is muy greasy. May cowash later this week, but we'll see...


----------



## Daughter

I was ill over the weekend. Prior to that I had lots of gel in my hair. No moisturising or wearing a scarf at bedtime for 3 days. (Not gone without a scarf since childhood, even when I was in labour, lol) MY POOR HAIR! It is such a dry mess, thankfully not terribly tangled, but I did a semi finger detangle and washed my hair and deep conditioned, moisturised and sealed. STILL feels dry. I'm gonna have to properly wash, detangle and deep condition this weekend and keep my hair moisturised and protected in a bun or something until then


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to start to wear mini braids in my hair.  I just dont want to sit down and have someone braid it for me or braid it myself.

Best protective style ever. I can go 3 or 4 months with them in and condition as normal


----------



## spacetygrss

I've been missing my locs more and more lately. I cut my last set ~3 years ago. I'm done playing in my loose hair. I think that it's time for me to start another loc journey. 
I put my hair into extremely neat braids on Sunday. I think that I may just leave them in.


----------



## morgandenae

Did a quick cowash this morning and added a little APB hair cream and oil mix and used a head band for a way too long sloppy puff (its been over for those) but I cannot believe how defined my mainly 4A coils are from such little product and no styler.

I so wish a could do these effortless wash n goes but the 3A slight shrinkage in the front of my head and 4B crazy shrinkage in the back leave me looking absolutely ridiculous . Maybe when I get my back to grow it'll appear better but its taking a longer/tougher time since its so much more kinky and dry.

ETA: 3A was a little exaggerative so I took a few quick unfocused pics to show what I mean. 1st pic top, 2nd main, 3rd back.


----------



## SuchaLady

I went to another TJMaxx today and purchased all the Joico they had  I'll always keep Joico in stock but I still need to find another conditioner. I'm not telling y'all when I find a new conditioner I love; I'm experiencing too many shortages


----------



## CodeRed

SuchaLady said:


> I went to another TJMaxx today and purchased all the Joico they had  I'll always keep Joico in stock but I still need to find another conditioner. I'm not telling y'all when I find a new conditioner I love; I'm experiencing too many shortages



Maybe they've started taking them out of the stores already. Wasn't there a thread talking about how someone reported TJMaxx for carrying that brand? I don't understand why anyone would do that...


----------



## Anaisin

morgandenae said:


> Did a quick cowash this morning and added a little APB hair cream and oil mix and used a head band for a way too long sloppy puff (its been over for those) but I cannot believe how defined my mainly 4A coils are from such little product and no styler.
> 
> I so wish a could do these effortless wash n goes but the 3A slight shrinkage in the front of my head and 4B crazy shrinkage in the back leave me looking absolutely ridiculous . Maybe when I get my back to grow it'll appear better but its taking a longer/tougher time since its so much more kinky and dry.
> 
> ETA: 3A was a little exaggerative so I took a few quick unfocused pics to show what I mean. 1st pic top, 2nd main, 3rd back.
> 
> View attachment 363271




All of these pics look like Type 4 hair. Or are the pics shrunken that makes it look smaller


----------



## morgandenae

Anaisin said:


> All of these pics look like Type 4 hair. Or are the pics shrunken that makes it look smaller



Girl I cant call it, maybe, I cropped to similar sizes. All I know is the front doesn't even curl/spiral its a loose wave hardly any shrinkage always has been. Cant stand it 

ETA: I see what you mean. I zoomed into the tighter curls more than looser making it seem as though they are similar sizes. FAR from it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My next crochet install will be with loose hair. I'm over these twists already. Will probably untwist my hair next week so I can wear it loose for a few days then I'm going to remove this hair and use it for a crochet wig. On the other hand, my hair is growing pretty fast. Almost half an inch of new growth so far. It's going to be a struggle to hide my hair for an entire year. I miss my curls.


----------



## SuchaLady

@CodeRed It was just sold out. They had tonssssss of the other Joico products. I don't use them though.


----------



## krissyhair

I drove into work this morning with the heat on blast so my hair could dry faster. Not fun in June lol but it worked.


----------



## Napp

I am seriously thinking of slightly relaxing my edges so they blend better with my wigs


----------



## imaginary

Last week's wash day really just confirmed that twists are not for my hair. I just have way too much unevenness around my head. My hair has been frizzy and dry all week, though that DC didn't help matters. 

Curlformers and then bun/some other style seems to be the plan. Now if only I could afford another pack of barrel curlformers; they get my hair smooth and stretched faster and more gently than the regular ones.


----------



## morgandenae

First time using my seamless wide tooth comb to detangle in god knows how long but it was amazing. There was so much shed hair and knots at the roots that no amount of finger detangling was getting.

My hair went from puffy roots, curly uneven ends to sleek, pretty evenly curly ends and appeared much longer. I am a happy camper. Have to remember to incorporate my comb every month or so.


----------



## meka72

I may not be going to visit my daughter to get my crochet braids redone  I don't want to pay someone to do them but know I don't have the skill or patience to do them myself.


----------



## MzSwift

So I'm loving the hair laziness of these WL-HL twist extensions.  I think I'll stay in these for a while and grow my natural hair back out. 

My hair is still in microlocs so it was easy to install them.  We'll see how it goes as it grows out.  I'm thinking of trying a crochet weave next to scratch my big braid out itch.


----------



## Cattypus1

I have finally found my go to styler for WNGs...unlike most everyone I've ever read I cannot use gels, butters, etc. for a WNG. I have discovered my hair hates gels. Nairobi foam works like a champ. I can finally do a consistent WNG!


----------



## KidneyBean86

I think I'm going to go into protective styling mode with wigs for a while. My hair is breaking and I just don't know what to do with it anymore.


----------



## LavenderMint

Was randomly in a Target 30 miles from where I live and saw they carry Camille Rose Curl Maker for $7 LESS than my local store!! That is NOT a trivial amount. Hubby goes out there regularly- he's about to be buying my refills.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

MeaWea said:


> Was randomly in a Target 30 miles from where I live and saw they carry Camille Rose Curl Maker for $7 LESS than my local store!! That is NOT a trivial amount. Hubby goes out there regularly- he's about to be buying my refills.


The Target near my house sells curl maker for $22.  The Target 10 miles away sells Curl Maker for $11.


----------



## sarumoki

I'm attempting my first crochet install. The braiding alone took two hours and now it's 2AM and time for bed, which means I'd better do well with the install tomorrow because I won't have time to take it out before work.


----------



## nothidden

Made my appt for goddess braids to be done Saturday.  SUPER excited!


----------



## DeepBluSea

Got a bad hair cut. My hair hasn't been this short since 2008. Went straight from the salon to get braids. Lawd!  I went to the braid place sight unseen, no research.  But the lady turned out to be nice. Started at 4. Finished by 9. And the braids don't hurt! She did a great job. 

Now on the hunt for growth aids. What's everyone using in 2016?


----------



## SlimPickinz

Can pre-pooing replace deep conditioning? Cause I do not enjoy hopping out the shower.


----------



## vevster

I'm happily under the dryer with moisturizer twists.


----------



## shasha8685

I inspired someone to go natural. I feel kinda good about that.

I already see that I'm a lazy natural who does wash and go's and calls it a day. Life is easier this way. 

I'm itching to try some new DCs but I need to use up the ones I have already.


----------



## Keen

I really want some individual tree braids but I hate paying $200 plus the cost of hair. Crochet is way cheaper and last just as long.


----------



## mzteaze

I went to a number of stores in search of The Mane Choice products while on vacation.  Sadly, I will STILL need to place an order online as not one store had the full line of products.


----------



## CodeRed

shasha8685 said:


> I already see that I'm a lazy natural who does wash and go's and calls it a day. Life is easier this way.
> 
> I'm itching to try some new DCs but I need to use up the ones I have already.



Before I started this no-buy for 3 months I felt like I was battling this too. I probably will be after the no-buy is over. Love quick, in the shower routine but also love buying deep conditioners. Just sad


----------



## mzteaze

I just realized that I have several cosmetology schools near my house and I can get my hair roller set for under $20.  Hmmmm


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Prettymetty Happy birthday


----------



## GGsKin

Happy Birthday @Prettymetty. I hope you get to treat yourself.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Going out of town this weekend and I know I don't want to wear my hair out in this heat. Plan on washing and conditioning my hair at my moms house tonight and then getting her to braid it up


----------



## angelmilk

Big Chopped to about 1 inch long yesterday...I feel so very liberated! Never relaxing again smh. Seems like I'm always doing something crazy to my hair the summer before school


----------



## nothidden

angelmilk said:


> Big Chopped to about 1 inch long yesterday...I feel so very liberated! Never relaxing again smh. Seems like I'm always doing something crazy to my hair the summer before school


Congratz!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Happy birthday @Prettymetty


----------



## kanozas

Repolarizacion capilar casera works!!!  Just don't do it until you hear it sizzling...that is not good.


----------



## Prettymetty

Thanks @AbsyBlvd and @KinksAndInk!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Happy belated Born-Day, @Prettymetty !


----------



## Anaisin

Target finally stocked Alikay Avocado mask *clutches wallet*


----------



## imaginary

I want moisturising DCs that come in huge sizes for reasonable prices. Looking at Kanechom but it doesn't seem worth the hype.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Sometimes I feel like protective braid styles are more work than my loose hair. I keep saying I'm going to take my hair down but I'm just too lazy. On the other hand, my homemade braid spray has been working very nicely with moisturizing my hair. And I've gained about half an inch in new growth in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## angelmilk

nothidden said:


> Congratz!


Thank you!


----------



## Anaisin

People that give hair tips they claim are the "key" to healthy long hair when they themselves don't even follow them. It's so stupid. Also the ones that did something totally different during their journey to their goal then say what they've been doing for approximately 1 week to their hair is what everybody should do to get hair like them. Please drink bleach. I feel so bad for some black girls that want long hair but blindly follow someone's regimen that may or may not actually be their regimen in the first place.


"You HAVE to protective style or you'll never retain length" *wears twist outs everyday retwisting every night* *wears 2 protective style entire journey and sees 2 cms of growth* IT HELPED ME REACH HIP LENGTH HAIR!!!

Stfu


----------



## Prettymetty

I've been wearing silk scarves lately and dh is really feeling it. Today he walked in after work and he was like "Ooh I like this one", but it wasn't a scarf... I was wearing a grocery bag on my head, because I'm doing a red rinse 

I got grocery bag swag


----------



## CodeRed

Prettymetty said:


> I've been wearing silk scarves lately and dh is really feeling it. Today he walked in after work and he was like "Ooh I like this one", but it wasn't a scarf... I was wearing a grocery bag on my head, because I'm doing a red rinse
> 
> I got grocery bag swag



Men are like children. They don't want that expensive toy you just spent a bunch of money on - they want to play with the box it came in


----------



## Aggie

Prettymetty said:


> I've been wearing silk scarves lately and dh is really feeling it. Today he walked in after work and he was like "Ooh I like this one", but it wasn't a scarf... I was wearing a grocery bag on my head, because I'm doing a red rinse
> 
> I got grocery bag swag


   That was crazy funny @Prettymetty.


----------



## Aggie

I am wearing my hair in a bun this week because I colored my grays last weekend but I need a hardcore protein treatment right about now. I haven't done one in quite a while so perhaps I will give myself one this coming weekend.

Also I hate SSKs so I'll be wearing my hair braided up under my wigs by next week.


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> Happy belated Born-Day, @Prettymetty !


whoa I missed your birthday @Prettymetty? Please forgive me. I am so sorry love but happy belated birthday sweetie.


----------



## Napp

imaginary said:


> I want moisturising DCs that come in huge sizes for reasonable prices. Looking at Kanechom but it doesn't seem worth the hype.



Try the novex brand. I love their argan oil and recovery mix


----------



## Napp

So now that I don't buy products anymore I keep buying hair to make wigs. It's like an addiction! I made 4 wigs so far


----------



## Prettymetty

Aggie said:


> whoa I missed your birthday @Prettymetty? Please forgive me. I am so sorry love but happy belated birthday sweetie.


Thanks doll. So dh and I went to the gym after I rinsed out my color. He let me go with another dang bag on my head. I was doing my dc... I can't deal with him today


----------



## nothidden

Anaisin said:


> People that give hair tips they claim are the "key" to healthy long hair when they themselves don't even follow them. It's so stupid. Also the ones that did something totally different during their journey to their goal then say what they've been doing for approximately 1 week to their hair is what everybody should do to get hair like them. Please drink bleach. I feel so bad for some black girls that want long hair but blindly follow someone's regimen that may or may not actually be their regimen in the first place.
> 
> 
> "You HAVE to protective style or you'll never retain length" *wears twist outs everyday retwisting every night* *wears 2 protective style entire journey and sees 2 cms of growth* IT HELPED ME REACH HIP LENGTH HAIR!!!
> 
> Stfu


I get new posts via email.  When I read this I cracked up!  But I do feel sorry for newbies.  Like me trying every deep conditioner raved about, they'll learn to stop listening to others (so much).


----------



## ClassyJSP

so far spraying this s curl on my braids seems to be working.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm getting a bonus next week and decided to get my hair products I've been avoiding because I'm cheap. I plan on purchasing It's a 10 Hair Mask,a Moroccan Oil DC  (been wanting to try this one for months!), and some Kerastase if I'm feeling rather rich 

ETA: These will all be purchased at a store with a great return policy obviously. They cost too much to be stashed in a closet because of lackluster results.


----------



## kanozas

This honey shampoo smells so good, I wanna eat it.


----------



## curlyTisME

Been keeping it real low maintenance the last few weeks. Deep conditioning three times a week since my hair needed some TLC.


----------



## Aggie

Oh man, I just colored my hair on Saturday morning and already I can see my gray hair growing in. Drat! On the bright side, this could be an indication that my hair is growing pretty quick .


----------



## Aggie

SuchaLady said:


> I'm getting a bonus next week and decided to get my hair products I've been avoiding because I'm cheap. I plan on purchasing It's a 10 Hair Mask,a Moroccan Oil DC  (been wanting to try this one for months!), and some Kerastase if I'm feeling rather rich
> 
> ETA: These will all be purchased at a store with a great return policy obviously. They cost too much to be stashed in a closet because of lackluster results.




You got some good stuff on your list @SuchaLady. The only one I don't have is the It's A 10 Mask. If you get it, let us know how you like it.


----------



## Anaisin

I'm mad that all these people have tried Mielle's DC and either raved about it or said it was decent didn't mention it stinks. Or maybe it's just me. I like mint smells but this smells like nasty medicine mixed with spearmint lol hope it works though


----------



## kanozas

Anaisin said:


> People that give hair tips they claim are the "key" to healthy long hair when they themselves don't even follow them. It's so stupid. Also the ones that did something totally different during their journey to their goal then say what they've been doing for approximately 1 week to their hair is what everybody should do to get hair like them.* Please drink bleach.* I feel so bad for some black girls that want long hair but blindly follow someone's regimen that may or may not actually be their regimen in the first place.
> 
> 
> "You HAVE to protective style or you'll never retain length" *wears twist outs everyday retwisting every night* *wears 2 protective style entire journey and sees 2 cms of growth* IT HELPED ME REACH HIP LENGTH HAIR!!!
> 
> Stfu


----------



## KinksAndInk

Now I really have to take these crochet braids out. I just left a bonfire and I smell like smoke. I'm not even going to try to remove the scent.


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinksAndInk said:


> Now I really have to take these crochet braids out. I just left a bonfire and I smell like smoke. I'm not even going to try to remove the scent.


I just spent over an hour detangling ONE braid. ONE. It got tangled around itself and matted, twisted and I don't even know what else. It was horrible. I thought I was going to have to cut it off. I lost an inch or 2 on that braid but it's much better than the 10 or so inches that I would've lost if I cut it off. After a gallon of water, conditioner and oil, 3 combs, a whole lot of curse words and a few prayers, it finally detangled. I wasn't giving up. No more crochet braids for me. I can't even begin to figure out how that happened. And I refuse to go through it again


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Aggie said:


> Oh man, I just colored my hair on Saturday morning and already I can see my gray hair growing in. Drat! On the bright side, this could be an indication that my hair is growing pretty quick .



Where do you order your dye from?


----------



## vevster

Focusing on having more creamy leave ins in my inventory since starting Dickey's method. 

I'm thinking
3 deeps
3 cowashes
4 creamy leave ins
1 clarifying poo. 
3 stylers
3 gels
Random hair oils and moisture creams I'm liking the oil blends with tea tree oil. Cuts the oily/greasiness.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I colored my hair with Reshma Henna last night in the dark chocolate shade to hide my gray. Of course, now my greys look orange. I hope they get deeper over the next few days.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

What was your regime for the crochet braids?





KinksAndInk said:


> I just spent over an hour detangling ONE braid. ONE. It got tangled around itself and matted, twisted and I don't evwhen know what else. It was horrible. I thought I was going to have to cut it off. I lost an inch or 2 on that braid but it's much better than the 10 or so inches that I would've lost if I cut it off. After a gallon of water, conditioner and oil, 3 combs, a whole lot of curse words and a few prayers, it finally detangled. I wasn't giving up. No more crochet braids for me. I can't even begin to figure out how that happened. And I refuse to go through it again


----------



## Aggie

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Where do you order your dye from?


I get them locally here in the Bahamas.


----------



## angelmilk

Big chopping will really give you an appreciation for your curls...and also make you long for length


----------



## KinksAndInk

myhairgrowstoo said:


> What was your regime for the crochet braids?


I moisturized every other day or every 2 days. Occasionally used a small amount of CRN almond jai on my scalp. It wasn't the regimen. It was something I did during the install. What it was, I don't know. I treated that braid the same way I did the rest of them and it was the only one that tangled like that.


----------



## Aggie

I really need another bottle of my beloved Keracare Jojoba Oil Moisturizer because it really leaves my hair very soft. I have to wait until this 3 month no buy challenge is over first though. In the mean time I'll just use my Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer.


----------



## toaster

Sent my boyfriend a post-trim length check. He responds "your hair is still long."  Five minutes later... "But you're not trimming anymore, right?"


----------



## mzteaze

Aggie said:


> Oh man, I just colored my hair on Saturday morning and already I can see my gray hair growing in. Drat! On the bright side, this could be an indication that my hair is growing pretty quick .



Same here...two weeks in and I can see the grey line already.  Its a losing battle.


----------



## imaginary

Itching to do a henna, but my jamila won't get to me until july. I think I'll make some cassia tea tomorrow and use it as a spritz throughout the week.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

So I am transitioning as of this week lol. I tossed my relaxer on Wed after realizing it's not really benefiting me. I stretch through the cold months and don't even relax till spring and then stop in like Aug or Sept, what is the point? Damaging my hair with chemicals for two seasons for something and it doesn't even really take the curl out or prevent frizz.
I'm seriously done and I may never relax again in this lifetime. Heat damage is more than enough damage.

I don't plan to big chop, no reason to as I can't quite even tell the difference between my relaxed hair and what grows out. The thin ends do piss me off but I had those even with plain heat damage.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

Was supposedly putting some kinky straight crochets in tonight but I just threw in the towel and unbraided lol, if I actually do go on this beach trip it'd gonna be simple goddess braids/twists for me.

Ooop just got confirmation that we're definitely going away, I'm gonna suck it up and braid/crochet my hair tomorrow, I wanna have beautiful shots on the beach and not to have to worry about my hair.

On another note, I really wanna find out my hair's porosity, my educated guess is high porosity.


----------



## vevster

I'm in love with my hair. I get compliments all the time #lovingit


----------



## vevster

ShredsofDignity said:


> So I am transitioning as of this week lol. I tossed my relaxer on Wed after realizing it's not really benefiting me. I stretch through the cold months and don't even relax till spring and then stop in like Aug or Sept, what is the point? Damaging my hair with chemicals for two seasons for something and it doesn't even really take the curl out or prevent frizz.
> I'm seriously done and I may never relax again in this lifetime. Heat damage is more than enough damage.
> 
> I don't plan to big chop, no reason to as I can't quite even tell the difference between my relaxed hair and what grows out. The thin ends do piss me off but I had those even with plain heat damage.



You don't have to big chop. I didn't.


----------



## vevster

During my transition, I discovered it it true the relaxed ends make your curl pattern look looser than it is. Now that I am completely natural, and have some looser curl patterns in some areas I refuse to confuse the issue, I just call the entire lot 4a.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I can tell that my hair is getting longer in some areas. I was able to tuck my hair under my armpit the other day. I've never been able to do that.


----------



## beauti

*Loreal hair products never disappoint. I've tried the power moisture conditioner,total repair damage erasing balm, and last night I tried the extraordinary oil nourishing shampoo. I will make this brand my staple. *


----------



## Anaisin

I threw away a bunch of random products.


----------



## CodeRed

beauti said:


> *Loreal hair products never disappoint. I've tried the power moisture conditioner,total repair damage erasing balm, and last night I tried the extraordinary oil nourishing shampoo. I will make this brand my staple. *


Thanks for this. I have the Power Moisture Conditioner at home and it's in line to be tried. I liked L'Oreal products in the past so it's nice to know they still work.


----------



## beauti

CodeRed said:


> Thanks for this. I have the Power Moisture Conditioner at home and it's in line to be tried. I liked L'Oreal products in the past so it's nice to know they still work.


*You're welcome. I've used it to cowash when my hair was tangly and it melts them away. *


----------



## girlonfire

I just realized...I am truly a low maintenance natural lol. Like the thought of putting extensions in my hair exhausts me and I don't do any other style than a wash and go and a wet bun *shrug* thank you lhcf for helping me get to this point in my journey. I am truly happy. I know what products work and what don't and I don't have to play Russian roulette anymore. I'm good!


----------



## Lynn84

I'm so frustrated right now with my hair. I'm seriously thinking about going back to relaxing. I can't even stand the thought of having to wash or style it anymore. I'm trying to go sit my behind down somewhere and just stop thinking about it but ugh! Still contemplating whether or not I want to do it. I think some form of guilt is holding me back and I don't know whether that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was so sick for a week. My head is BAD. It was really bad two days ago but Ive been slathering deep conditioners in it like crazy.  Let a sister make it to the weekend and I swear, I will do better by my head.

Dont jump off my scalp strands,  I loveeee you... * blows kisses to the bun and twists *


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@KinksAndInk  Happy birthdayyyyyyyy to YOU!!


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> @KinksAndInk  Happy birthdayyyyyyyy to YOU!!


Thank you!!


----------



## alex114

I need (relatively affordable?) leave-in spray recommendations  and leave in cream recs for 4C, low porosity hair. Right now I use Oyin Handmade Juices and Berries, but I would love a cheaper alternative that's sold in store or on Amazon. 

In terms of 'cream', I tried Kinky Curly Knot Today but it seems to just sit on top of my hair and make it sticky.


----------



## ClassyJSP

If I continue to use this S-Curl I think i'm going to need to co wash/wash more.


----------



## Anaisin

Just saw this girl walking down the street with bright magenta hair in a bomb twist out. Goals


----------



## Dayjoy

I was just in Walmart and they had Jane Carter Nourish and Shine for THREE DOLLARS!!!  I don't know if it was a misprint or what, but I had to let y'all know.  I didn't buy it because I have no use for it, but I REALLY wanted to.


----------



## Anaisin

Yasssss Curlmart! Shipped my order today. I haven't gotten a package in the mail since last year I think or like January or something, so excited lol


----------



## PJaye

I cut my hair to SL in March and it's already APL.  Now, either my hair is growing faster than it normally does or my backbone done slipped.  Which is it?


----------



## curlyTisME

Been nursing my sour patch behind my ear back to health. I'll be getting braids in August for sure.


----------



## lux10023

Yes their cerimades line is golden as well!




beauti said:


> *Loreal hair products never disappoint. I've tried the power moisture conditioner,total repair damage erasing balm, and last night I tried the extraordinary oil nourishing shampoo. I will make this brand my staple. *


----------



## GGsKin

Need to vent. I've been diluting the remnants of my Kinky Curly Custard with the As I Am Jelly (was OK on those couple of humid days we had in London).

To use something without glycerin I tried this Beautiful Textures Curl Definer...smdh. Had me at work yesterday with white roots. It's official. Nothing does me right like KCCC- soft hair, predictable and long-lasting results that don't need refreshing every other day. 

The rest leave my hair prone to tangles, wonderful shrinkage, flakes or white crusty hair. Roll on Friday when I can re-up on my tried and true. I need to stop the foolishness. Side-eyeing my damn self.


----------



## PJaye

AbsyBlvd said:


> Need to vent. I've been diluting the remnants of my Kinky Curly Custard with the As I Am Jelly (was OK on those couple of humid days we had in London).
> 
> To use something without glycerin I tried this Beautiful Textures Curl Definer...smdh. Had me at work yesterday with white roots. It's official. Nothing does me right like KCCC- soft hair, predictable and long-lasting results that don't need refreshing every other day.
> 
> The rest leave my hair prone to tangles, wonderful shrinkage, flakes or white crusty hair. Roll on Friday when I can re-up on my tried and true. I need to stop the foolishness. Side-eyeing my damn self.



You gave it a shot; there's no harm in that.  Check this thread and product out before making any decisions. It's inexpensive and may prove to be effective.  https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...is-in-wetline-gel.793309/page-2#post-22801023


----------



## GGsKin

PJaye said:


> You gave it a shot; there's no harm in that.  Check this thread and product out before making any decisions. It's inexpensive and may prove to be effective.  https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...is-in-wetline-gel.793309/page-2#post-22801023



Thanks @PJaye  Oh yeah, I've been seeing the reviews on this and if I find it, I will definitely give it a try but Chicoro mentioned that she hadn't seen it in France and I'm yet to see in in London. I'm on the lookout but not holding my breath. Looks like a cheap gel isn't on the cards for me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I think I want to do a crown and glory method with my own hair for 6 months.  I'd really like to reach at least BSB in December.

If I can get my own hair mini braided, I can cowash, deep condition, and claywash as usual but the hair is contained. I REALLY want to do this. Its just the effort to sit down with the baby right now, sigh.


----------



## ava2

Thought this was cool. Found this on Instagram.
I needed something to use as a hair shopping list.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I've been updating my hair product spreadsheet. I need to work on using up some of these stylers. And I definitely need a large bin for all of my products to be stored together which will make monthly inventory updating easier. I'm going to have to make room for one somewhere.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

So I thought I hadn't retained well this month, but when I did my hair this morning I see that I retained maybe 1/2 an inch of growth...less than normal it seems. I need to go back to co-washing 3-4 times a week, leaving conditioner on my ends after co-washing, sealing with coconut oil and using  ecostyler for my wash and goes. I retained more length when I did this a few months ago..my hair seems to like wash and goes as long as I keep my strands coated in a gel to keep my hair from tangling.


----------



## Anaisin

I forgot how great Joico conditioners are.


----------



## curlyTisME

Moisturized and sealed the last two nights. I'll wash condition and deep condition Thursday.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My APB is out for delivery. I guess I'll wait to wash my hair lol.


----------



## alex114

@AbsyBlvd After my absolute failure with KC Knot Today (sat on my hair and made it sticky) but maybe I need to go take a look at that custard.... 

But it's crazy yall. I had this HUGE tub of EcoStyler and I barely wear my hair out to even use it (or so I thought). Last night I washed my hair and then bunned to keep my hair stretched and used some EcoStyler and SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie to 1.help keep my hair stretched and 2. to 'moisturize' and tell me why my hand damn near scraped the bottom???? I was SHOCKED.

I guess that in itself is a testament to how good EcoStyler has been to me-- just old faithful, always there when I need it and there when I don't lol. All in all I want to say that tub lasted me a good 18 months lmfao

I guess I'll be rebuying!! or maybe I'll go try Wetline


----------



## GGsKin

Lol @alex114 that Kinky Curly Custard is my truth. Especially diluted.

I was never impressed by EcoStyler. I was never a gel user and I remember when I started transitoning and all I heard was Eco this and Eco that so I bought a small tub of the olive oil one. I still don't know why because I never wore my hair out during my transition but still managed to make my way through that whole tub. It never did anything great for my hair (the little piece of hair I used it on) so I was surprised to notice when I finished it. Needless to say I didn't repurchase.

As much as I want to try Wetline because of the hype, I know my hair only likes natural gels (no plastics, no protein, no glycerin). So far, Kinky Curly is the only one that fits the bill.


----------



## Anaisin

KinksAndInk said:


> My APB is out for delivery. I guess I'll wait to wash my hair lol.




Lol tbh I don't want to moisturize my hair today because my products come tomorrow. I want something new already

Also, I bought another spray bottle today to make a moisturizing spritz


----------



## morgandenae

My hair is super laid back, not picky at all, and enjoys pretty much everything. I can only tell minor differences in individual products as far as moisture/longevity/curl pop-age/ect. So I would really like to try full product lines to see if I can tell a difference that way and also simplify my routine. I just have to reduce this stash first


----------



## GGsKin

morgandenae said:


> *My hair is super laid back, not picky at all, and enjoys pretty much everything.* I can only tell minor differences in individual products as far as moisture/longevity/curl pop-age/ect. So I would really like to try full product lines to see if I can tell a difference that way and also simplify my routine. I just have to reduce this stash first




I'm jealous


----------



## morgandenae

AbsyBlvd said:


> I'm jealous



 To God be the glory


----------



## curlyTisME

Needed a boost of moisture so I cowashed and deep conditioned. 

Flat twist out.


----------



## Naturallyyy0416

Hi guys! I am new to this forum. I big chopped almost 2 yrs then perm it and i recently big chopped again. I am so excited to start this new journey again. Taking it one day at a time and trying different products. I am also an ambassador for a subscription box. They provide natural & handmade hair & skincare products. The good thing is its not monthly its per season so i think you guys should check them out! www.essentialsboxx.com


----------



## alex114

I think I'm going to deep condition today. I usually don't wash and deep condition on the same day, unless I wait for my hair to be about 95% dry. I prefer to deep condition on near dry hair, cuz I've noticed that more product is absorbed and therefore stays on/in my hair when my hair is damp-dry.

When I deep condition wet, it's wayyyy less effective and my hair gets dry sooner in the week.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Started back co washing my hair with V05 moisture milks and i'm not sure why I stopped paired with the s curl my hair is loving it


----------



## YesToHair!

AgeinATL said:


> I really hate EVCO but it is an excellent detangler. I lightly spritz my hair with water, apply EVCO, and finger detangle. Sheds and tangles glide right out. Unfortunately I cannot leave it in. I have to shampoo soon after or my hair will end up dry and brittle.



Same here! I had to trash it for the same reason : dry brittle hair. Avocado oil does the trick for me


----------



## nothidden

AbsyBlvd said:


> Lol @alex114  As much as I want to try Wetline because of the hype, I know my hair only likes natural gels (no plastics, no protein, no glycerin). So far, Kinky Curly is the only one that fits the bill.


THIS!!!  

I cringe when I look at the ingredients of Wetline.  Never looked them up though.  But I know for my hair, the more natural ingredients the better.  Kinky Curly just works.  

What does diluting KCCC do for you?


----------



## GGsKin

nothidden said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> I cringe when I look at the ingredients of Wetline.  Never looked them up though.  But I know for my hair, the more natural ingredients the better.  Kinky Curly just works.
> 
> What does diluting KCCC do for you?



When Chicoro posted those ingredients, my heart sank a little lol.

Before I started diluting it, my hair would flake with KCCC, take an eternity to dry and feel really sticky. It definitely works better for me diluted- my hair doesn't feel sticky and I never get flakes. It also dries a little quicker (still takes a while).


----------



## YesToHair!

angelmilk said:


> Big Chopped to about 1 inch long yesterday...I feel so very liberated! Never relaxing again smh. Seems like I'm always doing something crazy to my hair the summer before school




Congratulations with the BC!


----------



## YesToHair!

PJaye said:


> I cut my hair to SL in March and it's already APL.  Now, either my hair is growing faster than it normally does or my backbone done slipped.  Which is it?




What???....you went from SL to APL in 3months?!...wow! Great job with the retention lady!


----------



## nothidden

AbsyBlvd said:


> When Chicoro posted those ingredients, my heart sank a little lol.
> 
> Before I started diluting it, my hair would flake with KCCC, take an eternity to dry and feel really sticky. It definitely works better for me diluted- my hair doesn't feel sticky and I never get flakes. It also dries a little quicker (still takes a while).


I had issues with KCKT and KCCC when I started using it.  Now I get very little to no flaking, and it never feels sticky.


----------



## Anaisin

All of these new products I have smell like food lol


----------



## curlyTisME

Coconut oil to moisturize and retwisting for bed.


----------



## Anaisin

Camille Rose growth & shine balm smells exactly the same as Oyin's whipped pudding. Like chocolate. I love the texture, can't wait to use it

Used up my Alikay black soap shampoo.


----------



## morgandenae

I saw this on fb earlier and it's so accurate to the way I've been feeling lately as I watch ladies who have been natural for less time than me surpass me and I see woman who transitioned only a short time before me be so far ahead of where I am.

I must remind myself that this is MY journey and MY journey alone. I can not base my progress on the progress of someone else and it does NOT mean I am doing anything wrong. There are different climates, different health, different curl patterns, different genetics, different practices, different levels of activeness, we are DIFFERENT and our journey's will be as such.

I encourage anyone who has and will think this way to think the same. We WILL make our goals in our OWN time and you are not alone


----------



## CodeRed

morgandenae said:


> View attachment 364975
> 
> I saw this on fb earlier and it's so accurate to the way I've been feeling lately as I watch ladies who have been natural for less time than me surpass me and I see woman who transitioned only a short time before me be so far ahead of where I am.
> 
> I must remind myself that this is MY journey and MY journey alone. I can not base my progress on the progress of someone else and it does NOT mean I am doing anything wrong. There are different climates, different health, different curl patterns, different genetics, different practices, different levels of activeness, we are DIFFERENT and our journey's will be as such.
> 
> I encourage anyone who has and will think this way to think the same. We WILL make our goals in our OWN time and you are not alone



Yep. That's why I don't join length challenges. I just take care of my hair the way my hair likes to be taken care of and let the rest happen.


----------



## sgold04

I swear I am the worst at removing shed hair; fingers, wide tooth comb, medium comb, doesn't matter. I took crochet braids out but because I didn't remove all the shed strands I have some heavy tangling in some areas...but I just twisted like normal. I'll deal with it before I co-wash in a few days. 

I'm recommitting to baggying my ends every couple of days, and I need to resume my vitamin regimen. I'll be in protective styles most of the time through September, with 1 or 2 week breaks in between installs.


----------



## vevster

MsGlass said:


> I'm so frustrated right now with my hair. I'm seriously thinking about going back to relaxing. I can't even stand the thought of having to wash or style it anymore. I'm trying to go sit my behind down somewhere and just stop thinking about it but ugh! Still contemplating whether or not I want to do it. I think some form of guilt is holding me back and I don't know whether that's a good thing or a bad thing.


My cousin is giving it another year before even considering a relaxer. I told her she doesn't have to feel bad about that at all.


----------



## alex114

Ugh I never realized that Sweet Nature by Eddie went on hiatus 
I just used some of my Keratin Leave In and it made my hair so soft and stronggggg 
*sighs and logs off*


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Yesterday was the first time I trimmed and actually noticed the lost length! *Sigh*. My is thicker at the ends now which is always good. I was grazing bra strap though and now I'm not! Hopefully it will grow back fast.


----------



## niknakmac

Why did DD take all of my hair butter when I told her to take some?  It was a huge container.  I am soooooooooooo irritated.  Now I have to make a new batch.  That batch better last her the rest of the year.


----------



## imaginary

That new diffuser from devacurl looks interesting.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I dont want to twist my hair.

I dont want to protective style my hair.

I just want to wear a washngo


I want BSL hair....

sigh..


----------



## vevster

imaginary said:


> That new diffuser from devacurl looks interesting.



I have it. It isn't a must have, but I like mine.


----------



## vevster

The products I put in my hair post wash n go this morning was overkill. My curls were not as nice. I just need one moisturizer and gel. That's it.


----------



## Aggie

I'm torn between washing and deep conditioning my hair tonight and tomorrow but I think tomorrow is going to win because if I do it tonight, I'll be wayyy too long waiting for it to dry and that my dear, is a


----------



## ImanAdero

I big chopped again!

This time it's a super cute short cut! I know this is LONGhaircareforum, but I plan to keep it short for a while. I'm going to color it too within the next few months.

I feel like I have so much swag too. If I lose 10 pounds you won't be able to tell me Bout myself!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I absolutely love my hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

Every few years I seriously contemplate chopping all my hair off into a cute short cut. This is one of those years, though everyone I've told laughed and said girl you love your hair, you won't cut your hair, you better not. 

My face is so fat though I don't think I could pull it off


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I really need to trim but I've been too lazy to straighten. Maybe next week.

I've rediscovered braid outs. I never liked them before, but I think I wasn't separating enough. Now I might like them more than twist outs. DH likes them too.


----------



## vevster

FoxxyLocs said:


> I really need to trim but I've been too lazy to straighten. Maybe next week.
> 
> I've rediscovered braid outs. I never liked them before, but I think I wasn't separating enough. Now I might like them more than twist outs. DH likes them too.



LOL, I'm the oppposite I prefer twist outs to braid outs..... at  least, right now.....


----------



## vevster

Sometimes, I just want to be simple... have like 5 products from a small line like Obia or AnnCarol and be done with it.

Then I realize that will never  happen.  I like having different options...


----------



## AgeinATL

I dusted my ends last weekend and boy does it make a difference when detangling! I didn't even cut much, just about 1/2 an inch or SSKs and my ends look and feel much better. Will definitely keep up with my dusting and do them every 4 months or so.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I have completely fallen off with my vitamins. I need to do better. Smh


----------



## shasha8685

I just realized that I can get my hair into a low pony.....I couldn't do that 4 months ago. My hair is growing even though it doesn't seem like it!


----------



## Prettymetty

I hope my lazy streak is over. I really need to wash and dc today. New products used to motivate me. Now not so much


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@KinkyRN  happy birthday!!


----------



## AgeinATL

shasha8685 said:


> I just realized that I can get my hair into a low pony.....I couldn't do that 4 months ago. My hair is growing even though it doesn't seem like it!



That's the thing about natural hair. It is so hard to tell that it is growing with all the shrinkage!


----------



## imaginary

I don't particularly like the henna I have, but I'm gonna use it up tonight because I hate wasting things I spent good money on.


----------



## vevster

What type of hair tales forever to dry?  I gave that type.


----------



## Patriciabp

I am sitting here watching Transformers and typing this message, when I should be doing a Henna colour treatment on my hair. Oh well maybe tomorrow when I've got more energy


----------



## Beany

I wore a braidout yestetday and my hair shrank to EL (i think I'm MBL stretched) haven't seen my hair shrink like that. To be fair, my hair was still damp when i took the braids out.


----------



## beingofserenity

My mom offered to give me cornrows/goddess braid but I don't like how she did it. I thought she would use the feed in technique but she gave me those big *** old school knots in the front. It looks crazy to me. I'm going to have to re do them before work. I also don't like the way she handles my hair.


----------



## beingofserenity

My hair grew like half an inch or so after five weeks in braids. I'm glad I measured otherwise I would have thought it didn't grow. Maybe I should measure every six weeks.


----------



## GGsKin

Currently DCing overnight (just woke up mid sleep) with AO White Camellia and coconut oil on roots and ends. Enjoyed a henna treatment earlier.


----------



## imaginary

Never using this brand of henna again (afshan). At least it's all gone now. I need to invest in more beanies and cute hats so I can leave my house with my hair covered.


----------



## YesToHair!

Noticeable difference in my shedding ...sticking to these garlic supps for dear life!


----------



## vevster

Sometimes when evaluating products I don't know if my techniques need work or if it is the product. 

After doing a twistout with a lot of hair oil under the styler I find my hair took forever to dry and looked  frizzyish. 

Still figuring out how and what to use.


----------



## Anaisin

My hair had 12 hours to dry & it still was wet this morning smh. I still kept my 4 braids in & just threw on one of those thin beanie things


----------



## alex114

I'm trying to figure out if vitamins can change the feel of existing hair. But when I woke up this morning, I just spritzed my hair with a bit of braid spray and sealed with castor oil, paying special attention to my nape and edges. Hoping this wig break will help me stay in tune with my hair's most current wants and needs.


----------



## KinkyRN

shawnyblazes said:


> @KinkyRN  happy birthday!!


THANK YOU!


----------



## GettingKinky

How far are you ladies willing to drive to see your hair dresser?  I may move 30 minutes away and I'm trying to decide if I'll just drive every 8 weeks to stay with my current stylist or go through the the pain of finding a new stylist. I usually go after work so every 8 weeks I'll have a late night if I stick with tried and true.


----------



## vevster

vevster said:


> Sometimes when evaluating products I don't know if my techniques need work or if it is the product.
> 
> After doing a twistout with a lot of hair oil under the styler I find my hair took forever to dry and looked  frizzyish.
> 
> Still figuring out how and what to use.


By the time I got to work my hair did look nicely defined. I'm confused.


----------



## Anaisin

Anaisin said:


> My hair had 12 hours to dry & it still was wet this morning smh. I still kept my 4 braids in & just threw on one of those thin beanie things




I just took them down and put 2 braids in the front & then 2 braids in my ponytail

Wearing this style the rest of the week






First impression: Loving these Camille Rose products. Not surprised because I liked the other 3 I purchased.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I used my shampoo bar today and I loved it. My hair felt weird but when I went to put my leave-in in, my hair was super smooth. I used v05 conditioner too. Nothing super moisturizing.


----------



## curlyTisME

Moisturized and retwisted tonight. 

Back on my vitamins too!


----------



## shasha8685

Lesson learned: Miss Jessie's Coily Custard or Kinky Curly Curling Custard for wash and go's

 I tried the Cantu custard and had minimal definition and increased frizziness.


----------



## Rocky91

i shaved my head again. then bleached it blonde. interested in seeing how this journey goes this time around.


----------



## vevster

GettingKinky said:


> How far are you ladies willing to drive to see your hair dresser?  I may move 30 minutes away and I'm trying to decide if I'll just drive every 8 weeks to stay with my current stylist or go through the the pain of finding a new stylist. I usually go after work so every 8 weeks I'll have a late night if I stick with tried and true.


30 minutes isn't far to me. But everyone is different.


----------



## divachyk

Natural hair is fun thus far but I miss the length of my relaxed hair when looking at old pictures.


----------



## PJaye

I finally found a replacement for my staple leave-ins that were reformulated.


----------



## YesToHair!

PJaye said:


> I finally found a replacement for my staple leave-ins that were reformulated.



Spill...


----------



## PJaye

YesToHair! said:


> Spill...



The PBN Muru and Sapote are divine and were my staples until they were reformulated.  I haven't found anything that gives me that soft, smooth, highly moisturized and ridiculously emollient feeling that they offer until now with the CRN Milk.


----------



## mzteaze

GettingKinky said:


> How far are you ladies willing to drive to see your hair dresser?  I may move 30 minutes away and I'm trying to decide if I'll just drive every 8 weeks to stay with my current stylist or go through the the pain of finding a new stylist. I usually go after work so every 8 weeks I'll have a late night if I stick with tried and true.



I've been known to drive from Brooklyn to MD for a hair appointment, so maybe 3.5 hours is my max.

But maybe I'm not normal... Lol.


----------



## locabouthair

GettingKinky said:


> How far are you ladies willing to drive to see your hair dresser?  I may move 30 minutes away and I'm trying to decide if I'll just drive every 8 weeks to stay with my current stylist or go through the the pain of finding a new stylist. I usually go after work so every 8 weeks I'll have a late night if I stick with tried and true.



If this is a good stylist id would do the 30 mins drive. It's not long to me. If your hair has been doing well with her it's worth the drive.


----------



## locabouthair

I'm attempting to do cornrows with Marley hair tonight. Wish me luck.


----------



## curlyTisME

vevster said:


> 30 minutes isn't far to me. But everyone is different.



I've done an hour and a half before.


----------



## Beachy

GettingKinky said:


> How far are you ladies willing to drive to see your hair dresser?  I may move 30 minutes away and I'm trying to decide if I'll just drive every 8 weeks to stay with my current stylist or go through the the pain of finding a new stylist. I usually go after work so every 8 weeks I'll have a late night if I stick with tried and true.



I had the same hairdresser for 17 years when I was relaxed and when I moved over an hour away that just meant I was driving over an hour away every 2-3weeks. I will say that she was very good to me to because she opened the shop up for me at 8am on the Saturdays I would come down. I was finished and walking out by the time her other customers were coming in. If you like the service and the stylist 30 minutes will be time well spent!!


----------



## OriginalBeauty

I do get a tiny, tiny bit envious when I meet a woman who has gone natural after me with bigger, lusher hair than I do.  I think, What have I done wrong?

But then, I just appreciate that there's another head of lushous hair in the world and I give props.


----------



## vevster

curlyTisME said:


> I've done an hour and a half before.


Yeah, I'm in NY and there is no salon within 30 minutes of me that I want to go to. The last three places were all the way in Long Island, Harlem and Soho. 

If that was my criteria............


----------



## divachyk

My average daily commute is 30 minutes to work. Anything I do beyond that is at least 30 minutes or more, including the hair salon.


----------



## divachyk

@PJaye, what does CRN stand for? I'm drawing a blank on the acronym. Thx! ETA: Is it Camille Rose?


----------



## beingofserenity

Took a week off and now I'm ready to get box braids again this friday. This time I want them cut into a long bob, and maybe not as tiny. My hair grew maybe half an inch or slightly longer in five weeks last time.

I'll do a protein treatment, blow dry it as straight as possible. I don't think I will be washing my hair thia go around because it looks so sloppy so quickly and it still isn't actually clean. I think I will focus more on oiling my scalp. No other products to avoid buildup.


----------



## PJaye

divachyk said:


> @PJaye, what does CRN stand for? I'm drawing a blank on the acronym. Thx! ETA: Is it Camille Rose?



Yes, it's Camille Rose Naturals.


----------



## imaginary

beingofserenity said:


> Took a week off and now I'm ready to get box braids again this friday. This time I want them cut into a long bob, and maybe not as tiny.



I have been itching for this style, it is too cute. But alas, I'm broke.


----------



## beingofserenity

imaginary said:


> I have been itching for this style, it is too cute. But alas, I'm broke.



Aww lol 

The place I go to charges $100, maybe less this time since I want them shorter and slightly larger.


----------



## toaster

It is so freaking hot outside. Going back to my roots and daily cowashing starting tonight.


----------



## Jas123

I just got my Pibbs 514 Qwik dryer... I got it from Ebay, ordered it Monday night got it this afternoon (Wednesday).... And the cherry on top is I only paid $165 including shipping.


----------



## Anaisin

toaster said:


> It is so freaking hot outside. Going back to my roots and daily cowashing starting tonight.




I was going to do that too but this week it cooled down. When the weather gets hotter I'll be doing this as well though


----------



## Napp

I decided not to go to the Devachan salon because its too far for a daily commute for me. I just finished the second part of my stateboard test on monday and i'm praying I passed. I went all the way to albany to take the test or i would have had to wait until august. I had a better offer at the local JC Penney salon near me but i just needed my full license. I should get it soon (if i passed) Pray for me y'all because this job is much better, has benefits, paid training and paid vacation!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Crossing my fingers for you! @Napp


----------



## APrayer4Hair

I was really hoping I'd hate the Miss Jessie's pillow soft curls ($18) but I love this fluffy wng


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy  birthday @AbsyBlvd !!!!


----------



## GGsKin

Thank you @shawnyblazes


----------



## ClassyJSP

I want to try the Shea moisture line with the pink and yellow label after I finish my suave professionals. I like to use up my cheapies and use redken or Paul Mitchell when I have my hair out.


----------



## Anaisin

Yessss

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHNEsOBBfZE/


----------



## morgandenae

In love with the easy breezy maintenance and look of this Malaysian straight sew in. Washing, ACV Rinse, and DCing took no time this morning. Air dried throughout the day then took a diffuser to my braids and a quick run over my minimal leave out and I'm set for the next two weeks 

The only thing I worried about was damage to my leave out but today I set the flat iron to 300 degrees and my result were slayed honey. As I touched my hair immediately after running it through the flat iron it was cool not hot. I am confident with my two separate heat protectants and low heat I am doing minimal damage and I'm a happy camper  Will even try a little lower next time.  

I also do an additional protein to my leave out each wash to improve any damage from the flat iron before because I'm not playing nota one game with my coils


----------



## SheWalks

I can't wait until I can stretch my hair in bigger sections and bun/throw it back in one. I'm so ready to be lazy


----------



## Kindheart

I m starting to feel all products are the same


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@gorgeoushair  Happy birthday!


----------



## gorgeoushair

shawnyblazes said:


> @gorgeoushair  Happy birthday!



Thank you so much @shawnyblazes


----------



## morgandenae

Target is completely inappropriate. Clearance be like was $25.00 now $24.68 . My dude this is NOT clearance, not a sale, not even a rollback . Just straight disrespectful


----------



## hair4romheaven

I'm selling a lot of  hair products downstairs. Good prices


----------



## MzLady78

I have no idea what to do with my hair for my vacation next week. 

Normally, I would get it braided, but I've been dealing with tension headaches on and off, and sometimes just a too tight scarf triggers them. Y'all know how them braiders do, I don't wanna be uncomfortable and have to take them out to get relief.

I'm natural and don't do well with the slightest bit of humidity, so wearing my hair isn't an option.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I'm tempted to blow out my hair today but I'm being super lazy right now. Plus, it takes forever.


----------



## beingofserenity

Got Senegalese twists yesterday (July 1st) and I'm on loveee. They are beautiful. I refuse to wash this time around.


----------



## bajandoc86

beingofserenity said:


> Got Senegalese twists yesterday (Sept 1st) and I'm on loveee. They are beautiful. I refuse to wash this time around.



It's just July love.  I wish it was Sept!


----------



## beingofserenity

bajandoc86 said:


> It's just July love.  I wish it was Sept!



Lol, oops!


----------



## Anaisin

I wash going to cowash again today but didn't realize I forgot to pack my turbie twist smh. I just sprayed it with water & moisturized + added more gel.


----------



## curlyTisME

Senegalese twists are in! Protective styling the rest of the year.


----------



## beingofserenity

curlyTisME said:


> Senegalese twists are in! Protective styling the rest of the year.



Yay! Me too  i love my twists


----------



## Anaisin

I found a 4oz jar of greaseless moisture! Yessssss!!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Kindheart said:


> I m starting to feel all products are the same


It sound like you haven't found your staples yet


----------



## GGsKin

Someone really wants this pill...


----------



## curlyTisME

beingofserenity said:


> Yay! Me too  i love my twists



Me too, so much less manipulation. How long are you trying to keep yours in?


----------



## MileHighDiva

AbsyBlvd said:


> Someone really wants this pill...


----------



## Rocky91

i'm loving those feed-in cornrows that people are killing this summer.
as soon as i have enough hair for them i'm getting them.


----------



## nyeredzi

Rocky91 said:


> i'm loving those feed-in cornrows that people are killing this summer.
> as soon as i have enough hair for them i'm getting them.


Do you mean styles like this:
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/3H-TDZdzhHI/maxresdefault.jpg

I've been seeing them a lot. I don't really care for them myself, but they look like a super simple and easy style that still lasts a long time. So I should like them  Do they require a lot of hair to do?


----------



## Moih Aunaturel

I think my hair has reached full sebum coverage for the half bottum of my head. For the crown, front etc... the rest of it I think 3/4. 
Can't wait to see the results of this Water only (well mainly) wash regimen.


----------



## Rocky91

nyeredzi said:


> Do you mean styles like this:
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/3H-TDZdzhHI/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> I've been seeing them a lot. I don't really care for them myself, but they look like a super simple and easy style that still lasts a long time. So I should like them  Do they require a lot of hair to do?



yes, but i would want mine a little smaller.
some braiders do use quite a bit of hair to make them thick.


----------



## nyeredzi

Rocky91 said:


> yes, but i would want mine a little smaller.
> some braiders do use quite a bit of hair to make them thick.


Ah, I see. But I meant, you said you were waiting until you had more of your own hair to get them done. Do you need a lot of your own hair to do them?


----------



## beingofserenity

curlyTisME said:


> Me too, so much less manipulation. How long are you trying to keep yours in?



I hope 3 months....


----------



## Rocky91

nyeredzi said:


> Ah, I see. But I meant, you said you were waiting until you had more of your own hair to get them done. Do you need a lot of your own hair to do them?


Ohhhh I mean I need more than scalp  I just got a fade so there is nothing at all to attach fake hair to.


----------



## Anaisin

I saw DevaCurl products on clearance at Target. People already snatched them up. Only 2 low poo's & 2 styling creams. They didn't even wait for the price to drop more lol


----------



## Royalq

Does anybody still use the Denman brush? I used to have one. But finger detangling, wide tooth combs, and paddle brushes are not detangling the way i want to.


----------



## morgandenae

Found out my sister was tapping into my downstairs closet stash. Told her to ask next time, threw her a Tresemme' Naturals Conditioner, and transferred the rest upstairs 

I don't mind sharing but I just need to maintain control of whats coming in and whats coming out. Otherwise she'll do irritating things like open a one Liter Giovanni Conditioner use half then open up another than use 1/3 of that upsetting every inch of my PJism. Like why. Had to transfer one to the other (pumping since it was too thick to pour ).


----------



## imaginary

shea butter will always have a place in my heart. I just have to figure out when my hair needs it and use it sparingly.


----------



## xu93texas

I just realized that today marks my two year post relaxer anniversary.  

I've been tempted to relax several times, but my husband and stylist have talked me out of it. Now, I can say I'm in love with my natural hair and I don't want to relax EVER again!


----------



## faithVA

I bought the travel sizes of the Redken Curvaceous line for spiral curls. I can't wait to try it. I doubt that the curl gels/creams will do anything but it's going to be fun to play with some new products. 

I had to force myself to wait until Friday. I can't let myself waste time playing in my hair during the week.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Didn't do my hair last night but plan on doing it asap after work I'm in need of a good wash and blow-dry. Plus I saw my mom picked up some new products yesterday so I can't wait to play in them


----------



## vevster

Why do I want the Curl Box natural????!!!!!!!

I gave so much $&@&$!!


----------



## CurliDiva

I started a new job last month and for the first time (in a very long time) have a few bw coworkers! One is rocking her natural hair (after removing her weave) this week and I so want to ask if she's a Niko cousin BUT this would too awkward in a professional setting, right? It hard enough being the newbie without geeking out about hair......*right?*


----------



## SheWalks

vevster said:


> Why do I want the Curl Box natural????!!!!!!!
> 
> I gave so much $&@&$!!


I couldn't resist it either, I still have no clue what it could be.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have a confession: I have done jack-manure to my hair. I'm surprised I still have any hair attached to my head.


----------



## NaturalShe94

Royalq said:


> Does anybody still use the Denman brush? I used to have one. But finger detangling, wide tooth combs, and paddle brushes are not detangling the way i want to.



I still use mine. But I don't use it for everything. Only for styling. I finger detangle or use my soft paddle brush to detangle. Never my Denman. The Denman is way too rough for my hair... I only use when my hair is already detangled.


----------



## Dayjoy

Royalq said:


> Does anybody still use the Denman brush? I used to have one. But finger detangling, wide tooth combs, and paddle brushes are not detangling the way i want to.


I use it every three or four times I prepoo.  I use it after detangling with a wide tooth then finer tooth comb.


----------



## AgeinATL

It's so hard to think about hair with all the things that's going on in the US right now. As the mom of three African American boys and the wife of an African American man, my everything hurts. I am angry at what is happening and afraid of what it means for my boys/husband. Ladies, pray over your husbands/sons.


----------



## CodeRed

AgeinATL said:


> It's so hard to think about hair with all the things that's going on in the US right now. As the mom of three African American boys and the wife of an African American man, my everything hurts. I am angry at what is happening and afraid of what it means for my boys/husband. Ladies, pray over your husbands/sons.



I was just thinking this. I was thinking about how I need to do my "grooming" but all I really want to do is close my eyes and lay in a full bathtub for a long while.


----------



## shasha8685

Where can I purchase scarves to do a head wrap with?

I really want to try that.....


----------



## Dayjoy

shasha8685 said:


> Where can I purchase scarves to do a head wrap with?
> 
> I really want to try that.....


I bought some at the African festival here last year, but I just bought some fabric from JoAnn Fabrics a couple of weeks ago.  If you go to the quilting section (usually in the back) and find the batik fabrics, you can get some beauties.  I wish I were at home.  I'd post a picture of the three I got.  They're really pretty.


----------



## melisandre

shasha8685 said:


> Where can I purchase scarves to do a head wrap with?
> 
> I really want to try that.....



I've purchased a couple of wraps from this store before:
http://www.fanmdjanm.com/home/

I've had my eye on some pieces from here for a future order:
https://thewrap.life/


----------



## Royalq

Just ordered some camille naturals almond jai cream. I hope it works well. Im hoping for longer lasting definition and moisture Cantu is too light weight. Im still trying to find a good detangler.


----------



## KinkyRN

Cleansed with Renpure and skipped the SM lo po conditioner to see if it made a difference. Followed up with the lo po leave in sealed with JBCO and some Hello Curly. My hair seems okay but something is missing. Maybe the rinse out makes more of a difference than I thought.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

OMG MY FIRST NATURAL HAIR MEET UP IS TODAY!!!!! I feel like Im going to Disney World!


----------



## curlyTisME

Already plotting on my next style, I think I want the long sides wept cornrows like Queen B!


----------



## Guinan

I sometimes feel like I'm writing to myself on the hair board.

It seems like there are about a good 10 people who actually comment on the hair board, lol.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Just realized that it has been two years since I BCed. Where did time go?


----------



## Nightingale

My wash and gos have been looking so good lately. My hair needs some shaping, but until I get more length I'll wait on that.


----------



## Cattypus1

vevster said:


> Sometimes when evaluating products I don't know if my techniques need work or if it is the product.
> 
> After doing a twistout with a lot of hair oil under the styler I find my hair took forever to dry and looked  frizzyish.
> 
> Still figuring out how and what to use.


I started using Nairobi wrap and shine foam for my twistouts. It dries quickly and is soft with just enough hold to make it last at least 3 days.


----------



## angelmilk

Wigs are my new favorite thing! All I have to do is make sure my hair stays clean and moisturized.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@vevster @kodochax I ended up getting the Curlbox Natural  It's my first time purchasing anything from there. This was one of those "impulse buys" for me. I hope the products are good.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Yea I'm loving these shampoo bars. My hair is so fluffy and it smells amazing!!!!


----------



## SheWalks

flyygirlll2 said:


> @vevster @kodochax I ended up getting the Curlbox Natural  It's my first time purchasing anything from there. This was one of those "impulse buys" for me. I hope the products are good.



It's my first time as well. If they're good I'll buy the next one, I like being surprised sometimes I'm trying to stay away from Instagram so i don't see what's in it before It gets here.


----------



## morgandenae

There is nothing like the feeling of a freshly washed clean moisturized scalp .

Flowers smell sweeter, food tastes better, life is grand


----------



## Saludable84

Using 3 conditioners at the same time had better been worth it


----------



## LavenderMint

Next wash day, I'm trying out this Neutral Protein Filler stuff. I hope it works as well as the Komaza stuff because my wallet needs a break.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Why 3 conditioners?

I've had this t-shirt on top of my head for the past 3 hours and my hair is still wet  idk what to use as a leave in for my hair. Right now it's between Bekura Honey Latte w/Wetline Gel or something else.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 Why 3 conditioners?
> 
> I've had this t-shirt on top of my head for the past 3 hours and my hair is still wet  idk what to use as a leave in for my hair. Right now it's between Bekura Honey Latte w/Wetline Gel or something else.



My hair is a hot, dry mess. The heat and AC got it all messed up and confused. I washed Friday night and did a puff. I pineappled and covered. Fine. Last night, I didn't cover the luff part, slept under the AC and woke this morning to dried out hair. Mostly my ends. At work it's the same problem because even though I bun, my desk is under a vent. 

So I used protein on my ends, DC on my entire head and followed up with YAM. Now I'm back to tried and tri heavy sealing.


----------



## vevster

The Mielle Organics White Peony Leave In Spray gives me such pretty definition when I spray it on.  I should use it for a wash & go....


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 Sorry to hear that. They sometimes have the AC on blast at my job too, so it's annoying. I think that combo should work on bringing some balance back to your hair.


----------



## Rastafarai

I am torn. I have not been to a stylist in a year and vowed to wait until 2017 to visit a salon again. But now I want to try a silk press to see how it looks on me. I'm so scared of them cutting too much though, or heat damage. So I'm going to likely cancel and just invest in a good blow dryer and do a braid out or twist out. Yeah, I think that's what I'm going to do.

I'm looking at buying the Twin Turbo or Sedu Revolution blow dryer and the Willie Morrow Blow Dry Nozzle to gently comb through my strands. Oh, and I need to get that heat protectant @CaraWalker recommended  (Bamboo Smooth Anti-Breakage Thermal Protectant Spray).


----------



## Damaris.Elle

-I'm going to start using half-wigs and marley hair more often for some of my styles. I never really thought to use wigs or marley hair until I tried using them this past weekend and saw how easy they are to use.


----------



## CodeRed

morgandenae said:


> There is nothing like the feeling of a freshly washed clean moisturized scalp .
> 
> Flowers smell sweeter, food tastes better, life is grand





People are all like "You wash your hair too much". !&*[email protected] my scalp needs to be happy so I can be happy


----------



## JerriBlank

This Mielle Organics DC is bomb. I'm mad that I waited this long, but so happy to have found it!!


----------



## morgandenae

CodeRed said:


> People are all like "You wash your hair too much". !&*[email protected] my scalp needs to be happy so I can be happy



Do you hear me !


----------



## Anaisin

Finally gonna dye my hair. Sick of this half natural color, half faded colored hair, it's so tacky. 

I was going to just cut the color but I changed my mind. I want long hair this winter lol

Using Ion Brilliance Midnight blue black


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@rosalindb  and @tiffers 

Happy birthday!


----------



## tiffers

shawnyblazes said:


> @rosalindb  and @tiffers
> 
> Happy birthday!


Thank you! 

And happy birthday, birthday twin @rosalindb!


----------



## SheWalks

@flyygirlll2 Got my curlbox don't want to ruin the surprise for you so won't say what it is. Sadly mines came damaged but I guess now I get to see what their customer service is like, sent them an email.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@kodochax I recieved mine yesterday. I wasn't too thrilled to find out it was those products. I was hyped and expecting something better based off their claim that these products were flying off the shelves .

I'm sorry yours came damaged, hopefully they will send you a new one.


----------



## mzteaze

Please share with the class about the CurlBox Natural box.  I was low-key hoping it wasn't a hot box so I wouldn't feel bad about skipping  it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@mzteaze The products they sent were True by Made Beautiful.


----------



## mzteaze

flyygirlll2 said:


> @mzteaze The products they sent were True by Made Beautiful.



Thanks


----------



## curlyTisME

Been doing well with my Manetabolism.


----------



## ImanAdero

Target Cartwheel has coupons for Kinky Curly products and Bliss Curls (I think that's the brand?).

I think it's 20% off, so if you have a Target Red Card, your can basically get 25% off.


----------



## Dayjoy

After the recent reviews of poor customer service from some boutique vendors, I am more determined than ever to keep buying on the ground.


----------



## SheWalks

flyygirlll2 said:


> @kodochax I recieved mine yesterday. I wasn't too thrilled to find out it was those products. I was hyped and expecting something better based off their claim that these products were flying off the shelves .
> 
> I'm sorry yours came damaged, hopefully they will send you a new one.


Yeah I wasn't too thrilled about them either especially since true is pretty cheap. Thankfully I've been looking at buying these exact products for my younger brother whose hair isn't too picky thus doesn't need extra expensive products, hopefully this will keep him out of my stash. I'll decide later on if I'll buy the next one.


----------



## AgeinATL

Dayjoy said:


> After the recent reviews of poor customer service from some boutique vendors, I am more determined than ever to keep buying on the ground.



Girl, I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Nightingale

I took down my old, sweaty, dusty, clay flecked ponytail this morning and it had the nerve to fall into place perfectly. Curls were popping, I had epic over one eye bang, and only some of the clay was visible.  If it hadn't been for the clay, I would have rocked it.


----------



## AgeinATL

Hey ladies,

Just because I know that some of you don't go to non-hair related sections of the board...

Our sister @pre_medicalrulz just gave birth to a beautiful baby girl but tragically lost her husband. The ladies have posted a thread for those who may want to help:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...t-for-your-our-sister-pre_medicalrulz.794957/

You don't have to donate, but she definitely could use all the prayers and positive words of encouragement that we can give. Thanks ladies!


----------



## CodeRed

AgeinATL said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just because I know that some of you don't go to non-hair related sections of the board...
> 
> Our sister @pre_medicalrulz just gave birth to a beautiful baby girl but tragically lost her husband. The ladies have posted a thread for those who may want to help:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...t-for-your-our-sister-pre_medicalrulz.794957/
> 
> You don't have to donate, but she definitely could use all the prayers and positive words of encouragement that we can give. Thanks ladies!



Thanks for that.  I try not to go into that forum too much because it's so depressing sometimes but this effort is definitely a bright spot. Will definitely donate.


----------



## KinkyRN

My essence box have a nice sized sample of the True leave in. Will try it on my next wash day instead of my true blue SM lo po leave in.


----------



## AgeinATL

CodeRed said:


> Thanks for that.  *I try not to go into that forum too much because it's so depressing sometimes* but this effort is definitely a bright spot. Will definitely donate.



Same here. It is so nice to see how everyone is rallying around her. Last I checked, they were past the $2,000 mark!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@AgeinATL This is wonderful to know that the amount is still going up. I plan on donating to help her out.


----------



## divachyk

Oh my goodness, thank you @AgeinATL for letting us know. I didn't see that thread originally.


----------



## AgeinATL

divachyk said:


> Oh my goodness, thank you @AgeinATL for letting us know. I didn't see that thread originally.



You're welcome! I figured that some people on this side might not have known.


----------



## curlyTisME

dare I say I already have new growth and my braids are only two weeks old.


----------



## beingofserenity

curlyTisME said:


> dare I say I already have new growth and my braids are only two weeks old.



Same. I don't know if my hair grows fast or they're slipping.


----------



## curlyTisME

beingofserenity said:


> Same. I don't know if my hair grows fast or they're slipping.



I think for me its both, I've been wearing them pulled back and I have been diligently taking my Manetabolism and biotin.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Oh by the way, this happened.


----------



## PJaye

whosthatcurl said:


> Oh by the way, this happened.



Is that a knife in yo back?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PJaye said:


> Is that a knife in yo back?


It's a sword.


----------



## PJaye

whosthatcurl said:


> It's a sword.



Chile...


----------



## GGsKin

Trying to itch my scalp under my banana clip with a pen, my colleague sees me struggling and says, "is that coz of the braids?" I look at her and say, "I don't have any braids". She looks at me, eyes wide "So that's all your hair? Wow it's really grown."
Me:.


----------



## niknakmac

Thinking about taking out my braids this weekend.  They are only 5 weeks odl and still look really good.  I just miss my hair.  I know I should keep them in longer because they cost a grip.  decisions, decisions.


----------



## Guinan

AgeinATL said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just because I know that some of you don't go to non-hair related sections of the board...
> 
> Our sister @pre_medicalrulz just gave birth to a beautiful baby girl but tragically lost her husband. The ladies have posted a thread for those who may want to help:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...t-for-your-our-sister-pre_medicalrulz.794957/
> 
> You don't have to donate, but she definitely could use all the prayers and positive words of encouragement that we can give. Thanks ladies!



Thank you for letting us know. May God bring peace and strength  to her and her family.


----------



## AgeinATL

pelohello said:


> Thank you for letting us know. May God bring peace and strength  to her and her family.



You're welcome!


----------



## Rocky91

i now have enough hair to have the world's smallest, teeniest TWA.
so i'm gonna stop brushing it down and using my durag now. i still have less hair than my BF but ima catch up by the end of summer i swear


----------



## toaster

Welp. New hair goal.


----------



## Beany

I need NurCreations to have another 50% off 50 sale AND SM to come through with a BOGOF sale. Today.


----------



## beingofserenity

Glycerine moisturizes my hair better than basically anything. I mixed glycerine and aloe vera juice and sprayed my hair and braids. I will keep experimenting to find the perfect blend. I think anything I use needs to contain some glycerine in order to work for me.  This is why I love the shea moisture products because they are all high in glycerine and other thick products my hair likes. The eden bodyworks souffle thing makes me hair kinda soft but hard. I think it has decent hold abilties.


----------



## Dee_33

whosthatcurl said:


> Oh by the way, this happened.



@whosthatcurl love your undercut, thinking of getting one myself.


----------



## Dee_33

Switched from lye to no-lye my last 2 relaxers...so far so good.  ORS no-lye just might be my new fave.  No breakage, no thinning, and no burns.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

luving me said:


> @whosthatcurl love your undercut, thinking of getting one myself.


Thanks love


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Hard water is the devil!


----------



## PJaye

When I use a product and it performs exceptionally well, I have to resist the urge to purchase 4 or so more bottles/jars of the stuff.


----------



## Anaisin

PJaye said:


> When I use a product and it performs exceptionally well, I have to resist the urge to purchase 4 or so more bottles/jars of the stuff.



Me with Camille Rose Almond Jai twisting butter right now


----------



## beingofserenity

It's been two weeks since I got braids. I can see the bulbs from shed hairs popping out. Blegh
I am going to wash this wkned cuz eww.

I want to wear braids till the end of december. I hope my hair will be significantly longer.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

toaster said:


> Welp. New hair goal.



@toaster So are we going for the boom boom length ponytail? Gone head Sis! You probably gone be there next month! 

I need a new hair goal too. Only thing I have at the moment is growing out my layers. BORING!


----------



## NaturalShe94

OGX Coconut Milk Shampoo and Conditioner has become my new babyyyyy!!
I picked up the small bottle as a temporary use because my regular Organics Nutrient Rich Coconut Oil Poo & Con had ran out on me, not to mention, it is pretty hard to find and it's $20 for each bottle....  
Anywho, OGX Coconut Milk Poo & Con is pretty much my new staple! I love love love it!


----------



## toaster

lulu97 said:


> @toaster So are we going for the boom boom length ponytail? Gone head Sis! You probably gone be there next month!
> 
> I need a new hair goal too. Only thing I have at the moment is growing out my layers. BORING!


Yes ma'am! I trimmed last month but I have a few weddings I'll be in over the next year and well... I want my hair to swang. And then for the receptions I want a snatched pony. 

Are you still wearing your weave? You need something to be excited about! What about those fab highlights you used to have?


----------



## Dee_33

I gotta find a good cone-free dc...off to the dc threads I go


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

toaster said:


> Yes ma'am! I trimmed last month but I have a few weddings I'll be in over the next year and well... I want my hair to swang. And then for the receptions I want a snatched pony.
> 
> Are you still wearing your weave? You need something to be excited about! What about those fab highlights you used to have?




@toaster Yes Sis I'm still in the weave and quite enjoying not having to deal with my hair at the moment. I'm over the highlights...I have some honey blonde clip in's that I can use if I'm ever feeling jazzy LOL

Honestly I'm just in cruise control with my hair. No real excitement for new styles, new products, new nuthin....just bored and tired of talking about it. I keep coming in here (the hair side) trying to get that old thing back but nah. Health and fitness is what excites me these days so I gotta stop trying to force the hair stuff. What you been up to?! PM me! We should chat until roller setting season comes back around in the fall! Don't wanna take over this thread LOL


----------



## kanozas

I'mma need folks to get "WOKE" and stat!  Lady has coarse hair, 2c'ish with a slight wave and says it gets frizzy and looks dirty.  DIRTY???  SMH.  Her kid has 3b'ish hair.  Now, how is she supposed to feel when you call yours dirty-looking?


----------



## Dee_33

Trying tgin's honey hair mask, fingers crossed that it delivers on its promises.


----------



## Moih Aunaturel

Used methi sativa protein system for the first time. 
Liked how my hair felt after rinsing step 1. 

But now it has this kind of grease feeling I think from glycin that is listed in step 2.

Will see if water washing get me rid of it. If not will try AVG rinse if not vedic tea rinse.. (still experimenting a sort of WOW regimen)

Next time I will try step 1 only to see if it's fine by itself.


----------



## Prettymetty

When did Target start selling Kerastase? I saw the Oleo Relax line there earlier today. The prices are about 15% less than on the Kerastase website. If it doesn't sell, then they will drop the price some more


----------



## Dee_33

Tgin honey mask worked well on my hair. Gonna try it again next week, hopefully it delivers consistant results.


----------



## Anaisin

Prettymetty said:


> When did Target start selling Kerastase? I saw the Oleo Relax line there earlier today. The prices are about 15% less than on the Kerastase website. If it doesn't sell, then they will drop the price some more



I always see it in there. I still haven't tried anything yet though


----------



## KinksAndInk

Dying my hair red. I have been loving daily cowashing but I probably won't do that for the next month or so. Will probably play with some perm rod sets over the next few weeks. My hair is growing even though I've completely fallen off with my tea and vitamins. I'm getting my life back together tomorrow. I got goals to achieve. No time for laziness.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

I got my hair shaped and lot of length taken off. I feel when natural hair is shaped it amps up twistout and braidout styles. I love it! My hair has so much body and movement.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinksAndInk said:


> Dying my hair red. I have been loving daily cowashing but I probably won't do that for the next month or so. Will probably play with some perm rod sets over the next few weeks. My hair is growing even though I've completely fallen off with my tea and vitamins. I'm getting my life back together tomorrow. I got goals to achieve. No time for laziness.



What are you cowashing with? @KinksAndInk


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> What are you cowashing with? @KinksAndInk


I've been rotating a few things. 
-As I Am coconut cowash
-Eden Bodyworks cleansing cowash
-Suave Naturals (whatever I have open)
-SM Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque
-Honey's Handmade pumpkin & kokum chocolate deep conditioning masque

Since I only use gel and leave in to bun my hair, maybe a bit of edge control, it rinses pretty clean with water so I don't have to necessarily use a "real" cowash. Plus I find that the only real cowash that I like is As I Am. Tomorrow I'll be opening up a cowash from Honey's Handmade. Can't think of the name of it right now.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Why did I insist on doing a wash n go knowing darn well I hate the way they look now that my hair has gotten longer?

Having red hair is making me want to straighten my hair. That's not happening so maybe I'll get a sew in or something.

I need to pick up a few of those braided wig caps. I want to make some wigs to get me through the fall and winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Moih Aunaturel said:


> *Used methi sativa protein system for the first time.
> Liked how my hair felt after rinsing step 1. *



@Moih Aunaturel 
I never use these two together.  My Step 2 is always something else.

Next time you use it, try something else.


----------



## Jas123

Mane 'n Tail Hair Strengthener just might be a holy grail product for me.
After a couple weeks of use I notice a marked decrease in the amount of hair loss during detangling sessions, which wasn't too much in the 1st place. And this after only using 1-2x a week as a leave-in after wash/dc and then mid-week. 
The only thing is I've only found it at 1 Sally's... When I go back I will definitely have to stock up. I think this might be a great product for when applying direct heat, spray on hair then apply a heat protectant.


----------



## Rocky91

PJaye said:


> When I use a product and it performs exceptionally well, I have to resist the urge to purchase 4 or so more bottles/jars of the stuff.


but why not?


----------



## PJaye

Rocky91 said:


> but why not?



See, I never have an answer to that questions, which is how I end up with 4 or so more bottles of stuff.


----------



## Moih Aunaturel

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Moih Aunaturel
> I never use these two together.  My Step 2 is always something else.
> 
> Next time you use it, try something else.



Do you think it is possible to not use anything after step 1 ? (Have you tried ?)

How/when/for what purpose do you use step 2 ?

It has been a long time since I'v used any kind of protein. Any idea about the frequency with the methi sativa thing ? 

I've water washed tonight this 'greasiness' is much less present but still is. I hope I can get rid of it without clay or tea rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Moih Aunaturel

No, you will definitely need to follow up with something after using Step1.

I just go right into DC'ing under my Steamer with something Moisturizing after Step1.  A really good moisturizing DC'er after Step 1 should do the trick.

I only use Step 2 for basic simple cowashing.

ETA: 4. 6, 8, 12 weeks or as needed.


----------



## Moih Aunaturel

@IDareT'sHair

Ok thank you.

At what frequency should protein be used ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Moih Aunaturel 
I consider this one of my stronger proteins, so I don't use it very often.  Maybe once every other month, but I have other lighter weight proteins & reconstructors I use.

You'll have to go by your Hair how it feels and what it needs.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm debating on whether to dye my hair or not. I was thinking about a dark violet/plum.


----------



## nothidden

beingofserenity said:


> It's been two weeks since I got braids. I can see the bulbs from shed hairs popping out. Blegh
> I am going to wash this wkned cuz eww.
> 
> I want to wear braids till the end of december. I hope my hair will be significantly longer.


I wanted to wear braids for the rest of the year, too, but didn't like the way my hair felt when I removed them.


----------



## beingofserenity

nothidden said:


> I wanted to wear braids for the rest of the year, too, but didn't like the way my hair felt when I removed them.



I might have to give them a rest too. They start looking old after a week. Maybe it's too much moisture, I don't know. Getting them isn't worth the time or expense.


----------



## nothidden

beingofserenity said:


> I might have to give them a rest too. They start looking old after a week. Maybe it's too much moisture, I don't know. Getting them isn't worth the time or expense.


Yeah, I took mine down at the 3 week mark, but I was trying to get to 4.  Looking 'old' doesn't look good.  The week after I just wore a puff and my locsoc...no wash 'n go.


----------



## ResultsMayVary

Wearing my hair out on the weekend is, eh.. okay    I always look forward to Monday to go back to the daily rinsing and bun though


----------



## Anaisin

My mom asked if I wear my hair curly anymore. I honestly haven't tried a wash n go since I colored last year. Wonder how it would look now, I cut some of my ends in June that were damaged. 

Think I may try today with Wetline


----------



## OhTall1

I got a sample of Ouidad's no lahter cleansing conditioner with my last order from CurlMart.  The instructions say to divide your hair into 4 sections, and then use 3-8 pumps per section.  Uhhh, the sample packet is only one ounce.  That wouldn't fully coat one of my sections, much less my whole head of hair!


----------



## alex114

I can't wait for my hair appointment with my stylist. I'm ready for 2 or 2.5 inches to go, and having straight hair for a while will definitely be welcome.


----------



## Kindheart

Alikay is in again. Using it every 3 days my hair is super soft .
Also ,Carols Daughter black vanilla 3 in 1 detangler is the bomb. It works so so well on my hair


----------



## LavenderMint

I am not feeling this ramen-noodley-wavy thing the top of my head is doing. Loving my wng but the wavy noodles are SO frustrating.


----------



## beingofserenity

I think I like using grease. Will keep experimenting. I'm doing LOC with grease/petrolatum as the last step.


----------



## kanozas

Prettymetty said:


> When did Target start selling Kerastase? I saw the Oleo Relax line there earlier today. The prices are about 15% less than on the Kerastase website. If it doesn't sell, then they will drop the price some more




It's at our local grocer as well.  They want actual sales lol.  Too expensive.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair is sticky. I used DE coconut & monoi curl defining gelee for a wash and go...no bueno. I love this gel for perm rod sets but that's only using a tiny amount so my hair doesn't get sticky. I'm trying not to rewash because I don't want to fade my color so I'll probably just rinse some of the gel out to try to get rid of the stickiness.


----------



## Prettymetty

Sometimes it's the tool, not the technique or products.  I did everything the same, but used a different flat iron and my hair is much smoother. The plates are smooth and glide through my hair better... Day 3 and no reversion. And I'm a type 4 natural

I had been using a Plugged wet/dry from Sally's,  but now I am using the Remington Wet 2 Straight ($20 @ Target).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It gets live over in the entertainment thread. So live, it makes me cringe.


----------



## MzSwift

Prettymetty said:


> Sometimes it's the tool, not the technique or products.  I did everything the same, but used a different flat iron and my hair is much smoother. The plates are smooth and glide through my hair better... Day 3 and no reversion. And I'm a type 4 natural
> 
> I had been using a Plugged wet/dry from Sally's,  but now I will be using the Remington Wet 2 Straight ($20 @ Target).



I don't have the wet to dry but I love my Remington. I have two,  a 2" and a 1/2", and they both leave my hair silky smooth.


----------



## Harina

This white dude at my job's hair grows so fast. I swear to god he buzzed it off like three, four months ago and it's already back to chin length. Did this fool get a weave? Lol.


----------



## Jas123

whosthatcurl said:


> I'm debating on whether to dye my hair or not. I was thinking about a dark violet/plum.


Right now my hair is a very, very dark, [email protected] near black, brown. I'm so sick of it. I'm going to put some medium brown hi-lights in and I'm probably going to put in a couple strands of the color you  described^^ I can't wait.
Do you know what brand you're going to use and the color?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Jas123 said:


> Right now my hair is a very, very dark, [email protected] near black, brown. I'm so sick of it. I'm going to put some medium brown hi-lights in and I'm probably going to put in a couple strands of the color you  described^^ I can't wait.
> Do you know what brand you're going to use and the color?


My hair is the same color lmao. I'm not sure if I'm going to dye it myself because I'm not to keen on those kinds of chemicals.


----------



## Rocky91

the shea moisture cleansing cowash in the blue bottle is very very nice.
smells good and leaves my hair feeling moisturized.


----------



## KinkyRN

shawnyblazes said:


> It gets live over in the entertainment thread. So live, it makes me cringe.


í chєck ít fσr lαughѕ. вut ѕσmєtímєѕ....


----------



## biznesswmn




----------



## KinkyRN

whosthatcurl said:


> My hair is the same color lmao. I'm not sure if I'm going to dye it myself because I'm not to keen on those kinds of chemicals.


í lєαrnєd mч lєѕѕσn wíth cσlσr.  dєѕpítє clєαnѕíng, dcíng αnd trчíng tσ kєєp ít mσíѕturízєd í єndєd up вíg chσppíng αgαín. ѕσ í gívє up!! wíѕh í cσuld kєєp ít up thσugh nσthíng líkє α nєw cσlσr tσ put α díp ín чσur híp!!


----------



## nothidden

shawnyblazes said:


> It gets live over in the entertainment thread. So live, it makes me cringe.


Ugh...just came from over there.  I cringed a lot!  Somethings are just...ew...beyond TMI.


----------



## ms.tatiana

My edges are working my nerves 
Why won't they just fill in gosh
Trying ORS fertilizing blam & peppermint oil on them 
Let's see how this work for my edges


----------



## LavenderMint

whosthatcurl said:


> I'm debating on whether to dye my hair or not. I was thinking about a dark violet/plum.


I've wanted to dye my hair plum, too. I'm scared of bleaching & losing my hair. The lady at Sally's recommended a highlight kit specifically for dark hair, just to lift it a tad so the color will show better. No idea if I'm going to do that or get it done when I go for my next DevaCut. My dye is Manic Panic Purple Haze.


----------



## Anaisin

Mielle Organics is at curlmart now yessss


----------



## Aggie

I am so loving Bekura Beauty hair products right about now. They are giving my beloved kerastase a run for their money for sure. . Especially the scents - they are really delicious , Plus my hair loves how they feel on her.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I have 4 bonnets and can't find a single darn one.  And it's such a struggle to not cowash daily since I've colored my hair. I think I might stick to my daily routine. It's been working so let me not mess it up.


----------



## imaginary

I wanna really be about that bun life so I think I may invest in a puff cuff jr. (smaller than the original so I'm hoping it makes good sock-looking buns). And some marley hair. And a whole bunch of gel (cause my varying lengths won't let me be great).

ETA: Finger coils are a gift! I'll switch up my bunning with this. they're gentler on my hair than 2-strand twists and even though they don't stay neat for long (neither do twists tbh) they're not unraveling so I know my ends are protected.


----------



## CodeRed

shawnyblazes said:


> It gets live over in the entertainment thread. So live, it makes me cringe.





nothidden said:


> Ugh...just came from over there.  I cringed a lot!  Somethings are just...ew...beyond TMI.



Ok so I haven't been on this site for days... Instead of looking for it Imma ask ya'll what happened


----------



## nothidden

CodeRed said:


> Ok so I haven't been on this site for days... Instead of looking for it Imma ask ya'll what happened


Nothing really happened.  It's just all over the place, all in celeb business, etc.  If you like reading drama, that's the place to be.


----------



## CodeRed

nothidden said:


> Nothing really happened.  It's just all over the place, all in celeb business, etc.  If you like reading drama, that's the place to be.



Gotcha. That's why I don't read certain threads... I really just like the pictures for the most part


----------



## nothidden

CodeRed said:


> Gotcha. That's why I don't read certain threads... I really just like the pictures for the most part


Yeah, I had to get out of there.  I don't get into it on IG and I won't get into it here.


----------



## Royalq

How do you guys secure your buns? I dont really want to use bobby pins


----------



## SmilingElephant

Why don't they make refresher sprays in LARGE bottles?


----------



## SmilingElephant

beingofserenity said:


> I think I like using grease. Will keep experimenting. I'm doing LOC with grease/petrolatum as the last step.



I think I'm gonna wait til winter to pull out my jar of blue magic. 

It's so hard to wash out of my hair!! I have to use hot water and lather multiple times with a sulphate shampoo.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Royalq said:


> How do you guys secure your buns? I dont really want to use bobby pins


I bun my hair with a headband so after pulling it into a puff, I twist the very ends of my hair and either secure it under the headband or secure the ends with one of those baby claw clips or sometimes I'll use an old school black barrette.


----------



## Royalq

KinksAndInk said:


> I bun my hair with a headband so after pulling it into a puff, I twist the very ends of my hair and either secure it under the headband or secure the ends with one of those baby claw clips or sometimes I'll use an old school black barrette.


Oooo, very good idea with the baby claws. That sounds alot more gentle than bobby pins. And if i get them in black or very dark brown they shouldnt be noticeable.

Amy other ideas?


----------



## Honey Bee

Prettymetty said:


> Sometimes it's the tool, not the technique or products.  I did everything the same, but used a different flat iron and my hair is much smoother. The plates are smooth and glide through my hair better... Day 3 and no reversion. And I'm a type 4 natural
> 
> I had been using a Plugged wet/dry from Sally's,  but now I am using* the Remington Wet 2 Straight ($20 @ Target)*.


Talk to me about this. Are you using it wet-dry? Are you concerned about curl integrity (ie, do you wear wng's?) etc. I haven't yet been compelled to straighten, but I may change my mind in the future. (I, too, swear by Kerastase for straight hair.)


----------



## YesToHair!

Washing twice a month as opposed to weekly plus my garlic pills seems to be doing the trick, my hair density is improving!

Very few fallen heroes on the shower floor these days on wash day....i'm never being without garlic!


----------



## beingofserenity

I tried kinky curly knot today on a section of my hair (I took one braid out) and I really think I like it.  It made my hair curl up.  I usually take it as a good sign when I use something be it a shampoo, conditioner, or leave in that makes my hair go super curly.  It also makes it easy to detangle.  And it's not greasy.  This may be what I will use for the L in the LCO regimen, with a dab of the curl enhancing smoothie as my C.  The leave in seems to be making my hair hydrated enough that  I won't need to use a lot of the smoothie, or anything else, to seal and both kind of smell similar to me.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I have 1 week to figure out my fall routine. School starts the first week of September but I want to plan ahead so I can already be in the groove of things so that I can smoothly transition from being lazy to being too busy to blink without many hiccups. I do know that wash day will be Sunday afternoon/evening. I'm thinking wigs will be my go to so that way I will only have to make sure my hair is moisturized and twisted.


----------



## KinksAndInk

So my best "wash n go" looks better after I've worn a bun for 2 days...oh...ok.


----------



## curlyTisME

Ill be getting cornrows when I take these Senegalese out.


----------



## Prettymetty

Honey Bee said:


> Talk to me about this. Are you using it wet-dry? Are you concerned about curl integrity (ie, do you wear wng's?) etc. I haven't yet been compelled to straighten, but I may change my mind in the future. (I, too, swear by Kerastase for straight hair.)


Yes mam. I let my hair airdry until about 80%. Blowdryers cause breakage and dryness for me, so the wet/dry is a win-win. The Remington iron is the business.  I've been using that one since my relaxed days.

I'm not concerned about my curls since I mostly wear wigs or straight styles. I haven't worn a wash and go since I had a twa. The wet/dry hasn't changed my curl pattern though.


----------



## Honey Bee

Prettymetty said:


> Yes mam. I let my hair airdry until about 80%. Blowdryers cause breakage and dryness for me, so the wet/dry is a win-win. The Remington iron is the business.  I've been using that one since my relaxed days.
> 
> I'm not concerned about my curls since I mostly wear wigs or straight styles. I haven't worn a wash and go since I had a twa. The wet/dry hasn't changed my curl pattern though.


 Very interesting. But, see, this is why I'm scared. I love my curl pattern too much to let it goooooo.   Guess I'll stick with using crochets when I want a temporary texture change. 

Funny though, I saw the Remington in the bss today, for 35. 99!!! (I check them out every once in a while to see what's new and, if I MUST, I'll buy black products. As a side note though, who the hell is "SUNNY Isles" black castor oil???  Think they slick... )


----------



## Prettymetty

Honey Bee said:


> Very interesting. But, see, this is why I'm scared. I love my curl pattern too much to let it goooooo.   Guess I'll stick with using crochets when I want a temporary texture change.
> 
> Funny though, I saw the Remington in the bss today, for 35. 99!!! (I check them out every once in a while to see what's new and, if I MUST, I'll buy black products. As a side note though, who the hell is "SUNNY Isles" black castor oil???  Think they slick... )


I got mine from Target for $20 on sale. Target is becoming my new favorite place to shop for hair products. I like that I can get my favorite lines for less and grocery shop at the same time


----------



## Honey Bee

Prettymetty said:


> I got mine from Target for $20 on sale. Target is becoming my new favorite place to shop for hair products. I like that I can get my favorite lines for less and grocery shop at the same time


 My fave lines are Kinky Curly and Oyin Handmade, and not only do they have them, they be having them on sale!! Ahhhh!_ *runs around in circles*_  And on the grocery side, I'm a couponer and they are very coupon-friendly.

I keep saying, this month-long Target no-buy is _painful._


----------



## AgeinATL

Royalq said:


> How do you guys secure your buns? I dont really want to use bobby pins



I use magic grip hair pins: http://www.sallybeauty.com/Magic-Gr...Hhul7BObUMdSPBLMbvkXfrs5cwEDIaywgUaAgD48P8HAQ


----------



## Prettymetty

Royalq said:


> How do you guys secure your buns? I dont really want to use bobby pins


I use Goody Spin pins or satin covered elastic bands


----------



## mzteaze

I went to the natural hair show in NYC.  I should have saved my money.  My feet hurt, there were way too many people in a tight space and there was only one vendor I was remotely interested in.  Of course, the very product I really wanted was sold out. :-(


----------



## vanray

Long time lurker, first time subscriber 

I'm afraid I'll deal with the same ish and drama that I've had to deal with on other hairforums just because I'm a guy. 

Also, I can't really stand Jouelzy.


----------



## CodeRed

vanray said:


> Long time lurker, first time subscriber
> 
> I'm afraid I'll deal with the same ish and drama that I've had to deal with on other hairforums just because I'm a guy.
> 
> Also, I can't really stand Jouelzy.



What and what? If you got hair on your head and want to take care of it you are welcome. I'm fairly certain there are other dudes on here and they just don't flat out say they're guys


----------



## KinksAndInk

For some reason I keep thinking about texlaxing...never gonna happen but it's a thought


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @VinaytheMrs


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinksAndInk said:


> For some reason I keep thinking about texlaxing...never gonna happen but it's a thought


Me too!!!!

 My curls are so coily they stick together causing tangles when it's time to wash. I prefer my curls over stretched hair.  I just can't see myself texlaxing though.


----------



## Anaisin

CodeRed said:


> What and what? If you got hair on your head and want to take care of it you are welcome. I'm fairly certain there are other dudes on here and they just don't flat out say they're guys



Lol

On another note I'm wearing an unintentional messy bun today. My hair was slicked down before I left the house. Oh well, my hair is super soft & it looks like I styled it this way purposely tbh


----------



## beingofserenity

I conditioned my hair like three times this weekend (I was bored). I bought this giovanni conditioner from Marshalls. I wanted the leave-in, but they didn't have it. This morning I used an herbal essences leave-in on my edges and used my eden bodyworks edge control to slick it down and to my eternal shock, they actually stayed laid. I forgot to put a scarf on it and couldn't believe that they stayed down when I got to work. That's never happened in my life.

When my eyebrows get wonky, I like to apply conditioner on them for a few minutes, or rub lotion in them. No need for eyebrow gel or whatever.


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> Me too!!!!
> 
> My curls are so coily they stick together causing tangles when it's time to wash. I prefer my curls over stretched hair.  I just can't see myself texlaxing though.


Neither can I. I've never had a relaxer so I don't even know why that thought is in my head. I am definitely not about that straight natural life anymore. Heat damage cost me like 11inches of hair. Maybe a straight wig or weave.


----------



## VinaytheMrs

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @VinaytheMrs


Thank you!!! And to make it hair related check me out! Such a blessed day! Glad to see 33!


----------



## GGsKin

@VinaytheMrs Happy Birthday!


----------



## lana

Interesting hair discussion over the weekend. I'm texlaxed, but my hair is thick and long, so it usually gets mistaken for natural. An associate was saying that she would NEVER go back to a relaxer, I was nodding, smiling, shaking my hair, ya know...then I reminded her that I wasn't natural. (lol!) You should have seen her jaw drop. Then she immediately started asking for my routine. I gave her all the details because it's hair not top secret information.

But it was funny!

I conditioner washed last night, blew it out and straightened it this morning. I had my own hair commercial going on while walking back from lunch. Sigh...healthy, long hair makes me so happy. (lol)


----------



## angelmilk

Strong urge to dye my hair...gonna dye some bundles instead ....I need to leave my hair alone so it can actually grow lol


----------



## Napp

I went to cosmoprof today and it was like a pj dream come true. Salon products for cheaper than retail. I ended up getting everything on my list and am very pleased


----------



## CodeRed

Napp said:


> I went to cosmoprof today and it was like a pj dream come true. Salon products for cheaper than retail. I ended up getting everything on my list and am very pleased



That kind of makes me want to go to cosmetology school


----------



## Bibliophile

I forgot to cover my hair when I made dinner last night.
My twists smell like Sancocho.


----------



## YesToHair!

KCKT sealed with Avo butter is thee best leave-in/sealent combo for my hair....HG status!

Now to find a cone free, coconut free,protein free and shea free (or very low down shea in the list) DC and i am set for life!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I rarely straighten my hair and usually roller set and wrap my hair but I have really intensified my hate for wrapping hair. Over directing my hair just makes small breakage and to be doing that everyday for 7 days makes me cringe. I remember years ago when people just realized wrapping the hair was bad . My hair never got shorter but one side was thicker than the other and I don't want that happening . I hate sometimes that I'm so conscience of breakage but if I wasn't I would be going about things so blindly.


----------



## curlyTisME

Originally wanted to keep my Senegalese in until September. I don't know if I'll make it that long. My new growth is abundant!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I love my partial head shave. I guess my mom loves it too because she keeps nagging me to wear my hair in a bun to show it off


----------



## Dee_33

Really want some light brown highlights.


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair is not happy. It's like how could you betray me this way


----------



## Royalq

Been having alot of breakage for the past month and a half. I dont know whats going on. My hair usually doesnt break, just sheds alot. But im getting alot of small pieces of hair. I trimmed about 1-1.5 inches 2 weeks ago. I did aphogee 2 step right afterwards and having been doing 2 minute every week. Dc with Joico moisture balm. Im worried


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Royalq Sounds like your hair needs moisture. You might be experiencing protien overload. I would clarify and use a mouisturizing DC that doesn't contain protein.


----------



## Royalq

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Royalq Sounds like your hair needs moisture. You might be experiencing protien overload. I would clarify and use a mouisturizing DC that doesn't contain protein.


Idk. For months i didnt do any protein treatments. I think 2 weeks ago is the first time in 2016 that i did a protein treatment. I did it because my hair was breaking and my ends were a mess. For most of the year ive been just using moisture products, hair started to break in late june so i did a hard protein, and did milder protein treatments, hair is still breaking.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Went to sallys last night with my mom and saw both the mane choice and mielle organic's didn't feel like buying them last night but glad to know I can pick them up in the store. Last night I washed conditioned and blew out my hair so my mom could do two french braids with hair added for me. I won't touch my hair again until Sunday or Monday.


----------



## rileypak

Has anyone tried the HerGivenHair clip-in extensions? 
Think I want some for the winter...


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm starting to get bored with the whole hair thing now.  I just come here to see who's making new products, any new trends in hair care...etc. 

But I've found out what works for me, I've pretty much reached my goal even though I need a good trim with some good scissors. 

Idk what else to do anymore.  It's just not as exciting as it used to be for me


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The Amazon reviews of Mane and Tail detangler are SERIOUSLY making me want to try this product AT LEAST once. I'm so conflicted, though. So many cones. Such great reviews. Originally made for horses. What research do I need to do about this product? Man! So conflicted, as tangles and knots are my main issue.
Reviews: https://www.amazon.com/Mane-Tail-Detangler-12-Ounce/dp/B000143JSK​




I wonder what are the best Bekura/B.A.S.K. products for doing a wash-and-wear.

I am thinking about revisiting the products in my Ulta DevaCurl Decadence Kit with the exception of that super creme.
I love, love, LOVE my Naturalicious clay treatment/wash, but . . . .
I can't get it on the ground, and $22+ is steep given how many uses one can get out the bottle. I'm trying to determine an alternative. Hmm. I'm reading that the SM purification mask contains clay but that oil and other ingredients likely render it unfit as the clay treatment for the max hydration method. I do want to try the masque anyway.


----------



## Aggie

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm starting to get bored with the whole hair thing now.  I just come here to see who's making new products, any new trends in hair care...etc.
> 
> But I've found out what works for me, I've pretty much reached my goal even though I need a good trim with some good scissors.
> 
> Idk what else to do anymore.  It's just not as exciting as it used to be for me


@SmilingElephant 

I believe I know exactly how you feel - I'm starting to feel the same way. This round of my membership will probably be my last as well unless one of the other forums can snag my attention. I believe it will probably be the fitness and christian forums. 

Yes I love hair products myself but I think I now know what works and what doesn't for my hair and it's time to end this and do something else. 

I know to deep condition weekly, moisturize my hair, massage my scalp regularly, eat right, exercise and drink a lot of water to keep my hair healthy and growing. So yeah, maybe it's almost time to end this, for me anyway.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm starting to get bored with the whole hair thing now.  I just come here to see who's making new products, any new trends in hair care...etc.
> 
> But I've found out what works for me, I've pretty much reached my goal even though I need a good trim with some good scissors.
> 
> Idk what else to do anymore.  It's just not as exciting as it used to be for me



Your post encourages me. I think it's quite fine to be in such a place. You can take a little energy and focus from hair now and place it elsewhere! Not to mention funds!

I am fastly approaching this feeling, too. I am grateful to be getting a little less"consumed" with gaining tons of hair, product, and technique knowledge.

My hair is slowly but surely becoming "just hair" again, as I think it should be.  Not this rabbit hole it was becoming. 

You sound totally normal and balanced to me!


----------



## Aggie

Hi  @GettingKinky,

I'll be joining you in the fitness forum in August okay? More consistently this time around though, no matter how busy I get. It's time for me to put some energy into getting my body fine again .


----------



## GettingKinky

Aggie said:


> @SmilingElephant
> 
> I believe I know exactly how you feel - I'm starting to feel the same way. This round of my membership will probably be my last as well unless one of the other forums can snag my attention. I believe it will probably be the fitness and christian forums.
> 
> Yes I love hair products myself but I think I now know what works and what doesn't for my hair and it's time to end this and do something else.
> 
> I know to deep condition weekly, moisturize my hair, massage my scalp regularly, eat right, exercise and drink a lot of water to keep my hair healthy and growing. So yeah, maybe it's almost time to end this, for me anyway.



I'm also at peace with my hair but I don't see myself giving up my membership. I really like the health and fitness forum, it keeps me motivated. And even though I never contribute, off topic and entertainment are fun to read. But it's definitely not like a few years ago when I would stay up all night reading hair care threads.


----------



## Aggie

GettingKinky said:


> I'm also at peace with my hair but I don't see myself giving up my membership. I really like the health and fitness forum, it keeps me motivated. And even though I never contribute, off topic and entertainment are fun to read. But it's definitely not like a few years ago when I would stay up all night reading hair care threads.



I understand honey. I know that the fitness forum can hold my attention so I'll hold on for that. It's not up until Feb 2018 anyway, so I'm good for a while here. I may go over into the off topic threads to see what's happening over there but like you, I probably won't contribute either.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Aggie said:


> @SmilingElephant
> 
> I believe I know exactly how you feel - I'm starting to feel the same way. This round of my membership will probably be my last as well unless one of the other forums can snag my attention. I believe it will probably be the fitness and christian forums.
> 
> Yes I love hair products myself but I think I now know what works and what doesn't for my hair and it's time to end this and do something else.
> 
> I know to deep condition weekly, moisturize my hair, massage my scalp regularly, eat right, exercise and drink a lot of water to keep my hair healthy and growing. So yeah, maybe it's almost time to end this, for me anyway.



Yeah I think this may be my last round, too.  Unless the nail forum becomes more "live" or the Book Club gets more traffic. I've become a lot more interested in my lifelong hobbies of reading and writing...again, along with keeping my nails healthy. 

I have so many goals set for myself from now through the next 2-3 yrs and I'm finding I'm just not going to have the time to dwell on hair. 

I've been with this forum off and on since I was 21 and I'll be 30 in January. It's time for me to let go lol...not that I think it's uncool or anything but I've literally been able to see myself evolve and mature through this forum. 

It has definitely served a great purpose for me. So I'm not chopping my hair off...I'm still going to keep it long and take care of it like I know how...but it's just time for me to slide along.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm about to have a TWA I think this fall


----------



## SmilingElephant

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Your post encourages me. I think it's quite fine to be in such a place. You can take a little energy and focus from hair now and place it elsewhere! Not to mention funds!
> 
> I am fastly approaching this feeling, too. I am grateful to be getting a little less"consumed" with gaining tons of hair, product, and technique knowledge.
> 
> My hair is slowly but surely becoming "just hair" again, as I think it should be.  Not this rabbit hole it was becoming.
> 
> You sound totally normal and balanced to me!



LOL @ Rabbit hole! 

And....me? Normal and balanced?  guuuuuuuurrrrrl...! Lol! That let's me know my meds are working. 

As some of you all know...I'm an advocate for the mentally ill...not just bc I am I'll myself...but bc I'm fighting to stop the stigma that surrounds the mentally ill. 

So when somebody says I'm normal and balanced...or seem like it...that's miraculous for me lol!

I hope to one day start a program or charity to help ppl like myself who have mental issues but are trying so hard to stay afloat in a system that works against them. Trying to work and pay bills and take care of ourselves..some ppl just trying to get a second chance. 

So I feel my life is leading toward things like that. I'm so passionate about it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

SmilingElephant said:


> LOL @ Rabbit hole!
> 
> And....me? Normal and balanced?  guuuuuuuurrrrrl...! Lol! That let's me know my meds are working.
> 
> As some of you all know...I'm an advocate for the mentally ill...not just bc I am I'll myself...but bc I'm fighting to stop the stigma that surrounds the mentally ill.
> 
> So when somebody says I'm normal and balanced...or seem like it...that's miraculous for me lol!
> 
> I hope to one day start a program or charity to help ppl like myself who have mental issues but are trying so hard to stay afloat in a system that works against them. Trying to work and pay bills and take care of ourselves..some ppl just trying to get a second chance.
> 
> So I feel my life is leading toward things like that. I'm so passionate about it.



Your post made me smile and teary in a good way. I looooooove your passion.


----------



## niknakmac

My braid out is killing it today! Now let's see how long it will last.


----------



## Anaisin

This older lady that usually wears her hair in a bun wore her hair in a twisted ponytail today. Her hair is hip length in a med-high ponytail, it's so pretty. Likely under her butt when down and fully straightened. Nice to see someone that doesn't have super thick, super dense hair reach that length. There's hope lol


----------



## Anaisin

My hair looks amazing when I take down my 2 braids. This braidout will be my fall/winter style. Right now it isn't going to work in this humidity


----------



## Napp

I'm thinking about going a year with wigs but I want to put a new smoothing treatment in. It wouldn't make sense to do the treatment and then put a wig over it though


----------



## SmilingElephant

I  used to use this one and the herbal one when I was relaxed and they really do work very well ...I haven't used Mane n tail since going natural tho..



YvetteWithJoy said:


> The Amazon reviews of Mane and Tail detangler are SERIOUSLY making me want to try this product AT LEAST once. I'm so conflicted, though. So many cones. Such great reviews. Originally made for horses. What research do I need to do about this product? Man! So conflicted, as tangles and knots are my main issue.
> Reviews: https://www.amazon.com/Mane-Tail-Detangler-12-Ounce/dp/B000143JSK​
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what are the best Bekura/B.A.S.K. products for doing a wash-and-wear.
> 
> I am thinking about revisiting the products in my Ulta DevaCurl Decadence Kit with the exception of that super creme.
> I love, love, LOVE my Naturalicious clay treatment/wash, but . . . .
> I can't get it on the ground, and $22+ is steep given how many uses one can get out the bottle. I'm trying to determine an alternative. Hmm. I'm reading that the SM purification mask contains clay but that oil and other ingredients likely render it unfit as the clay treatment for the max hydration method. I do want to try the masque anyway.


----------



## GettingKinky

Aggie said:


> I understand honey. I know that the fitness forum can hold my attention so I'll hold on for that. It's not up until Feb 2018 anyway, so I'm good for a while here. I may go over into the off topic threads to see what's happening over there but like you, I probably won't contribute either.



Feb 2018 is eons away. By then I hope to have Whip length fully natural hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Aggie and @SmilingElephant  please don't go
I do enjoy you guys posts, but if you feel you must go


----------



## Dee_33

I used a demi color mixed with conditioner last wknd, can I use a semi color this wknd???  I didn't use developer with the demi.


----------



## Britt

I love my hair, I do. But geez this natural hair is work and can be unpredictable. Too much room for error if you don't use the right products/combo. If you're not great with impromptu styling, in a rush, etc. Also depends on your hair length and hair type. This thing is not straight forward, it's a journey and it takes a willingness to learn, patience, commitment and hair interest. 

If my hair didn't revert so easily I'd heat train it. Unfortunately for me, my hair swells and reverts at the roots very fast. The winter time is also better for me to blow dry my hair and deal with it. I understand the frustrations of busy women and moms who simply don't have the time or interest to want to base their schedule around retwisting. 

Vent over for now.


----------



## Napp

Britt said:


> I love my hair, I do. But geez this natural hair is work and can be unpredictable. Too much room for error if you don't use the right products/combo. If you're not great with impromptu styling, in a rush, etc. Also depends on your hair length and hair type. This thing is not straight forward, it's a journey and it takes a willingness to learn, patience, commitment and hair interest.
> 
> If my hair didn't revert so easily I'd heat train it. Unfortunately for me, my hair swells and reverts at the roots very fast. The winter time is also better for me to blow dry my hair and deal with it. I understand the frustrations of busy women and moms who simply don't have the time or interest to want to base their schedule around retwisting.
> 
> Vent over for now.



This is why I turned to wigs. I can't deal with my hair being so unpredictable especially since I'm in the beauty industry now. The wig I wear looks like mine and I always have great looking hair despite sleeping crazy at night.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I finally got my class schedule. Looks like Thursday or Friday will be my new wash day. I was hoping it would be Monday, but not with 3 classes. I even have class on Sundays. Who does that?!


----------



## Aggie

whosthatcurl said:


> @Aggie and @SmilingElephant  please don't go
> I do enjoy you guys posts, but if you feel you must go



Awww @whosthatcurl 

Don't worry just yet sweetie, I may stick around for and in other forums depending on what it's like in 2018.


----------



## Nightingale

Im going to protective style for awhile. Maybe until next spring. I still have to wash/rinse my hair often since I'm working out, but no more out styles.


----------



## Sharpened

I am back again, trying to get my hair in order. The strands have changed from low to high porosity and became fragile. No more cowashing with cheap conditioners; they give me flakes. Silicones and glycerin dry it out. Nearly 90% of the more natural products contain coconut and other tree nut oils of which I am allergic to. Since I have been doing water and castor oil washing, I cannot stand the feel of fatty alcohols anymore, like I spritzed my head with fabric softener. I guess I will become a mixologist for the next few months.

The only thing keeping me from buzzing it down to a quarter inch for life is dh. He believes that style would be best when I am mostly gray (and I only have three silvers thus far). I asked him if he is going to help me with it. 

He said, "Whatever you want."

"What about a second job to pay for my supplies and possible salon visits?"

He grinned at me. "Whatever you want. Just don't cut off again." We shall see...

Typing this on a Kindle sucks, hypersensitive screen, ugh.


----------



## Royalq

im toying with the idea of installing kinky twists. i have alot of free time the next few days. Im just really slow and it takes forever.


----------



## nothidden

Nightingale said:


> Im going to protective style for awhile. Maybe until next spring. I still have to wash/rinse my hair often since I'm working out, but no more out styles.


I hear you.  My hair has been twisted under a loc soc since removing my braids.  Thank goodness I bought quite a few patterns and solids.


----------



## Aggie

My new loves are Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root Deep Conditioner and their Mango and Coconut Deep Conditioner . I mean they give extremely detangled and soft hair. I don't think I can be without these two.


----------



## Aggie

Woohoo! Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer is giving me hand-in-hair syndrome  .


----------



## Natty_Virgo

My hair is finally getting some length and thickness again yay! I'll probably never cut it again after this, I learned a hard lesson smh. Next time I'm bored with my hair the most I will do is cut some bangs or add color.


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> This is why I turned to wigs. I can't deal with my hair being so unpredictable especially since I'm in the beauty industry now. The wig I wear looks like mine and I always have great looking hair despite sleeping crazy at night.


I gotta find your thread! I'm ready to go back to Cos school, but I need to find a school that isn't going to break the bank, but help me pass state boards.


----------



## curlyTisME

Going to get the edges of my Senegalese redone sometime this week.


----------



## Sharpened

I did 2:1 ratio of water/ACV as a refresher spritz for a non-wash day. No bueno… got about 15-20 broken strands. This never happened in the past, assuming the products I had used then protected my hair from its astringency (or it has changed that much). I figured ACV could be still used as a clarifier or rinse, just not left in the hair to dry anymore.

There is this quarter-sized section of hair likes to act up—frizzy, tangly, and resists coiling up like the rest. The next day, I finger detangled that patch dry and drenched it using the same spray. I left it in for 10 minutes, give or take. After water/oil washing, that part, _for the first time ever_, cooperated and coiled up like everything else. And it is still behaving two days later.

I refuse to do any styling, other than the occasional headband, until I figure out this protein/hair strengthening issue.

Black tea did help with shedding in the past, but it gradually made my hair hard, even with additional herbs brewed with it. Will green tea do the same? Menopause sucks…

I am on page 76 of the MHM Hangout, very informative!


----------



## Moih Aunaturel

I have full sebum coverage !

So far WOW + sometimes a little AVG and rarely oil seem to be good (~2 months). 
Can't wait to see how it feels on my hair out (currently in mini twists).


----------



## Dee_33

Seems like I'll get 5 uses per jar of tgin honey mask, guess it's worth the price after all.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My current situation: Talking myself AWAY from this online cart at Tree Naturals. The products and reviews! Oh!!!

My issue: If there are SO many 5-star reviews per product, then why can't I find a GOOD number of YouTube demos/reviews?  She does get a mention from Ebony.com.

So tempting. Soooo tempting. Sometimes this hair journey is just too fun!

EDITED TO ADD: Does the creme only contain 6 oz?!?? Not even 8?!!! Wow!

(Slowly backing away from the cart.)


----------



## Damaris.Elle

I need to go back to weekly henna treatments, or at least bi-weekly.


----------



## shasha8685

Giving mini twists a go......I think I like them. As long as I can set aside 3.5 hours every few weeks to do them, they might make for a great protective style.

Especially for winter.


----------



## KinksAndInk

To "compliment" my natural hair then in the same breath insult Black women that relax their hair is not a compliment that I want. Keep that.


----------



## niknakmac

shasha8685 said:


> Giving mini twists a go......I think I like them. As long as I can set aside 3.5 hours every few weeks to do them, they might make for a great protective style.
> 
> Especially for winter.



I rocked the mini twist to twist out look for a year. It did my hair good. Very little breakage, and lots of growth.

I find that the more my hair grows out the easier it is to do. I can now do larger twists and it still looks full. It just seems easier to deal with.

I decided against  the highlights. I'm not prepared to risk the damage. I'm going to buy/make some clip ins this week.


----------



## Britt

Napp said:


> This is why I turned to wigs. I can't deal with my hair being so unpredictable especially since I'm in the beauty industry now. The wig I wear looks like mine and I always have great looking hair despite sleeping crazy at night.


What kinda wig do you have? I've never worn one but there was a time when I was looking at a lot of them. Do you have a leave out that you blend with the wig? I can get with that. 


Aggie said:


> My new loves are Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root Deep Conditioner and their Mango and Coconut Deep Conditioner . I mean they give extremely detangled and soft hair. I don't think I can be without these two.


I use to use their deep conditioners faithfully alternating between that and my Darcy's pumkinseed. I just finished up my last bit of Jamaica Me Crazy conditioner by them.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Aggie said:


> My new loves are Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root Deep Conditioner and their Mango and Coconut Deep Conditioner . I mean they give extremely detangled and soft hair. I don't think I can be without these two.



This review, @Aggie!!!

How do use these DCs? Completely separately? One after the other (if so, what order), or mixed together?

TIA!


----------



## nothidden

Any of you heard of @Blacrapunzel on IG?  She's been growing her locs for over 17 years and says they're all hers.

Just WOW!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Annabelle's PerfectBlends -- the mixtress/owner is right up the road from me. 

What should I get besides the refresher spray, I wonder. Hmm . . .


----------



## Nightingale

nothidden said:


> Any of you heard of @Blacrapunzel on IG?  She's been growing her locs for over 17 years and says they're all hers.
> 
> Just WOW!!


Its cool she was able to grow her hair so long but, its long enough to drag in the street which is gross.


----------



## Aggie

Britt said:


> What kinda wig do you have? I've never worn one but there was a time when I was looking at a lot of them. Do you have a leave out that you blend with the wig? I can get with that.
> 
> I use to use their deep conditioners faithfully alternating between that and my Darcy's pumkinseed. I just finished up my last bit of Jamaica Me Crazy conditioner by them.


How did you like Jamaica Me Crazy @Britt?


----------



## Britt

Aggie said:


> How did you like Jamaica Me Crazy @Britt?


I love it! And it smells nice too.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Despite everything I "go through" trying to nail my regimen, one thing's for sure: I definitely pamper myself and take care of myself and my hair more . . . all as a side effect of having natural hair.

I know more about safe and less safe products in cosmetics, hair products, and body products. Since I'm shopping for hair products, I end up noticing body products that do me good, and since I spend so much time in the shower or under a hood, I pamper my skin and watch enjoyable shows more!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think I want to hunt down my old stylist so she can straighten my hair. She gives the best silk presses ever and I'd love to have super straight hair so I can give my ends a good trim before I start my fall protective styles. But then again, I don't want anybody touching my hair. I think I'll just roller set Thursday and trim my ends then.


----------



## nothidden

Nightingale said:


> Its cool she was able to grow her hair so long but, its long enough to drag in the street which is gross.


LOL...I hadn't thought of that.  She's actually holding them up.  Can you imagine animals grabbing a hold of it?

They look nice, though.  And God bless her discipline in not cutting them.


----------



## PJaye

I thought Marie Dean generously offered her customers free samples.  Every product review I saw and read included bragging about the free samples they'd received from her.  So, I open my package after 30 days of waiting almost giddy with glee and find...no free sample.  I feel chumped.


----------



## nothidden

PJaye said:


> I thought Marie Dean generously offered her customers free samples.  Every product review I saw and read included bragging about the free samples they'd received from her.  So, I open my package after 30 days of waiting almost giddy with glee and find...no free sample.  I feel chumped.


Your avatar...


----------



## Napp

Britt said:


> What kinda wig do you have? I've never worn one but there was a time when I was looking at a lot of them. Do you have a leave out that you blend with the wig? I can get with that.
> 
> I use to use their deep conditioners faithfully alternating between that and my Darcy's pumkinseed. I just finished up my last bit of Jamaica Me Crazy conditioner by them.



I made a u part wig myself using aliexpress hair. I used Yvonne hair kinky curly and it matches well with my texture. Then I just styled it to be a layered Bob. Everyone thinks it's my hair LOL


----------



## Britt

Napp said:


> I made a u part wig myself using aliexpress hair. I used Yvonne hair kinky curly and it matches well with my texture. Then I just styled it to be a layered Bob. Everyone thinks it's my hair LOL


Awwwwwww! I figured it was something like this. I can't make a wig and all that. I bet your wig looks really nice.


----------



## Saludable84

My Chinese co worker asked why I have so much deep conditioner, that I'll never finish it. Asked "Aren't you supposed to deep condition 1x a month?" 

The look on my face said it all.


----------



## Napp

shortdub78 said:


> I gotta find your thread! I'm ready to go back to Cos school, but I need to find a school that isn't going to break the bank, but help me pass state boards.



Where are u located


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> My Chinese co worker asked why I have so much deep conditioner, that I'll never finish it. Asked "Aren't you supposed to deep condition 1x a month?"
> 
> The look on my face said it all.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The Wet Brush (available at Target) for detangling my 4a hair saturated with conditioner and oil. Wow.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I followed the demo/advice of a YouTuber and did my wash and go differently today, and I liked it a LOT!

Short version:
Twisted up hair in sections with conditioner. Washed twists. Section by section, applied LCOG to barely wet, stretched section of hair (stretched due to having dried a bit in a twist).


----------



## LavenderMint

My goodness!! Mine were WL when I finally cut & combed out. I can only imagine how HEAVY they must be when they get wet. 



nothidden said:


> Any of you heard of @Blacrapunzel on IG?  She's been growing her locs for over 17 years and says they're all hers.
> 
> Just WOW!!


----------



## Dee_33

Giving up heat was the best thing I've done for my hair.  Me and these ponytails and buns are like peas & carrots.


----------



## nerdography

I've been having a very interesting experience with my new growth. I'm seven months post relaxer, and I've noticed that my hair texture has changed. Not a little either, but dramatically. I went from a 3c/4a/4b to a 2c/3a. And I'm not really sure what happened.

I can't figure out if my hair texture change because I'm in my 30s. Or it changed because I changed my diet (I suspect this is the cause, because my nails are super healthy.) Or it changed because of the products that I'm using. It's very interesting. I think I'm going to wait until the end of the year to decided on a relaxer. I want to see what my hair does.

ETA//The texture change isn't in my mind either, because my mother even noticed.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm adding vitamin D and iron to my vitamin regimen. I know these are the reasons my hair isn't reaching its maximum potential.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I am so excited to think that maybe a huge fix in my regimen might be something I've been totally sleeping on: hair sprays.

I felt my hair was way to dense for a hair spray. Hair spray?!?? Get outta here! But . . . I've recently tried layering various moisturizers and cremes and sealers and stuff . . . and that's been too much for my fine strands. What a GENIUS idea that @cutiepiebabygirl  shared with me: Let one of my moisturizing layers be a light yet effectively moisturizing SPRITZ.

I am so geeked to try this experiment! If it works, I shall be a-dancin'. Should it fail, I will have reduced-fat icecream with pecans while watching Greenleaf . . . and I will shake it off and live to see another hair care regimen -nailing day.


----------



## KinkyRN

My stash is too big! Now that I am more familiar with what works and what doesn't I think I may need to list some for sale here. Not trying to make money just declutter and not just trash them when they are perfectly good.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Giving myself one more year to hit hip length...just one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinkyRN said:


> My stash is too big! Now that I am more familiar with what works and what doesn't I think I may need to list some for sale here. Not trying to make money just declutter and not just trash them when they are perfectly good.



What are you using besides the SM low po leave in?


----------



## Anaisin

KinksAndInk said:


> Giving myself one more year to hit hip length...just one.



What is your length now? I wanted to be MBL by my bday next month but that's not happening. I refused to stay consistent with a working regimen. So now I changed it to wanting to be waist length before my bday next year lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm trying not to be annoyed but lawd, please give it a rest.


----------



## Britt

I need more heat training blogs/youtube videos of naturals who have trained their hair and explore different styling options. Like blown out look with flexi rods, fluffy rollesets, maybe high buns... Just voluminous hair, not necessarily stick straight hair all the time. Maybe they do a braid out/twist out on their trained hair. Maybe they wear some matching clip ins too. I can only think of a few people on IG that do this. I just don't forsee keeping up with my hair as is in the future.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Anaisin said:


> What is your length now? I wanted to be MBL by my bday next month but that's not happening. I refused to stay consistent with a working regimen. So now I changed it to wanting to be waist length before my bday next year lol


Grazing waist length. But I have to trim tomorrow. My ends seem to be in good condition but I might have to take off about 1/2 an inch in some areas to fix the way my hair falls. I've got some vitamin deficiencies that are affecting my growth so I'm hoping that by correcting those, I can get my growth back to where it was.


----------



## Dayjoy

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm adding vitamin D and iron to my vitamin regimen. I know these are the reasons my hair isn't reaching its maximum potential.


I've been prescribed those very same two and have experienced a marked increase in energy and productivity.  Now you're telling me my hair will grow faster?  Score!  Good luck to the both of us!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Dayjoy said:


> I've been prescribed those very same two and have experienced a marked increase in energy and productivity.  Now you're telling me my hair will grow faster?  Score!  Good luck to the both of us!


Vitamin D ensures proper hair growth cycles and promotes growth. Iron can help with growth and shedding. It has done wonders for my mom's shedding. Good luck!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Today is the day it dawned on me: It only matters a LITTLE bit what reviews say. In the end, it boils down to "I just gotta try it on my head and see."


----------



## Anaisin

My hair right now


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My very first ever order of henna arrived! 

I'm deciding between following Curly Nikkie's henna-ing method and the henna-ing method at the Minimalist Beauty blog.


----------



## curlyTisME

Been MIA. 

I'll rock my twists another three weeks then take them out for a blowout and good trim.

Reupping on my manetabolism too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was trying to find a good picture of my box braids, but I don't think I took any before I stopped tying my hair up at night  but I guess this will do..


----------



## YesToHair!

Ya'al wrong for all these great Qhemet Biologics reviews!!!!... i'm already spending so much money on my hair...#sigh


----------



## MzSwift

Used heat  yesterday, just found out that I'm going to be swimming Saturday and I have a function Sunday. Time to go buy a swim cap. I'm not about to rock this style for just 2 days after it took hours to get it like this!

Oh and I'm still in MBL land. Between the prenatals and committing to a regi, I should be back to WL next year.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

*Question: *

What Ouchless bands should I buy for banding my hair if I want to use ONE long band per hair section and band it down the length of the section?

I have been reading the forum about banding, and I'm not sure what size bands I should purchase.

I hope my question gets seen here.  I didn't want to create yet another thread. Is there a thread somewhere called *"Random Questions?"  In all seriousness, if not, do you think it would help if we had one?*


----------



## Nightingale

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *Question: *
> 
> What Ouchless bands should I buy for banding my hair if I want to use ONE long band per hair section and band it down the length of the section?
> 
> I have been reading the forum about banding, and I'm not sure what size bands I should purchase.
> 
> I hope my question gets seen here.  I didn't want to create yet another thread. Is there a thread somewhere called *"Random Questions?"  In all seriousness, if not, do you think it would help if we had one?*



Depending on your length, try a kids headband, adult headband or, the bands for thick hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Nightingale said:


> Depending on your length, try a kids headband, adult headband or, the bands for thick hair.



Thank you for mentioning kids headbands. I see these BABY'S headbands that I will try first (in the color BLACK, though. ). They look about right, I think. They are the nylon-feeling ones, are bigger than a typical rubber band, but not as large as an adult's headband. 

Amazon link in case anyone else is interested: https://www.amazon.com/Headwear-Han...470345913&sr=8-1&keywords=kids+nylon+headband


----------



## KidneyBean86

Today at work, someone asked me was I trying to do locks with my hair. I had to tell them nah. I was just too lazy to do something to my hair. 

 I'm thinking of just keeping it in twists until I get my hair blown out at the end of the month. Yep, I'm a lazy natural


----------



## Anaisin

Saw Oyin & Mane Choice in Sally's today


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

DIY Rosewater Flaxseed Gel!


----------



## GGsKin

My hair is glistening in the sunlight this morning


----------



## LavenderMint

I've decided I'm ok with being high maintenance in terms of hair care as long as it's balanced with low-maintenance styling. So wash & go's are life right now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Soultanicals website?!?? On. Point. Wow.

Somebody did that.  Go, black owned business!


----------



## Britt

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today is the day it dawned on me: It only matters a LITTLE bit what reviews say. In the end, it boils down to "I just gotta try it on my head and see."


[email protected]
I live by this with hair products.


----------



## niknakmac

Twisted updo's are about to be my life so easy and so cute.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Finally got my hair trimmed. Cut off about 2 inches. I have probably another 2 inches that need to go, but I'll wait a couple of months to let it grow out some. Hopefully I won't have anymore setbacks for a while.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @McQuay30


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to wash my hair since I didn't do it yesterday but honestly I'll probably just get back in bed and hide under the covers for the rest of the day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Annoying.

Annoyed.

Fishy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

- When you are explaining to hubby that the three packages of hair products that just arrived are in prep for the upcoming no-buy and he explains back to you that the no-buy is not working because it's a go-buy. 

- I think once I marry the right technique with Design Essentials Natural Honey Custard, I'm really going to love it! 

- I am so grateful for companies that provide SAMPLES for purchase. Thank you!!!


----------



## Anaisin




----------



## meka72

I'm going to take these crochet braids down in a couple of weeks. I miss my hair but plan on going back under a wig again, a crochet braid wig. That's if I can crochet more than one piece of hair onto the wig cap before I get tired.

I might try to wear a bun with some Marley hair just to see if I can do it. My hair styling skills are abysmal though.


----------



## LadyRaider

Help!
I got a bad haircut! I was trying to get layers so that my hair wouldn't make a "triangle." But the top layer is too short (or too long) and sticks out, so instead of a triangle I have a square! BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.

The worst thing about it, is that the cut REALLY shows off my curls. I'm no fancy unicorn in the looks department, but I have some INCREDIBLE curls, y'all. (Thanks, Mom!)

Anyway... it sucks, because I will probably have to hide the curls and wear my hair in French braids or something to hide the horrible shape. I'm not ready to try a stylist again right now. Too traumatized.


----------



## Anaisin

Currently sitting on my balcony with soaking wet hair. Styled my hair with the Inahsi custard. The texture of it somewhat reminds me of the cantu custard but different. It's not like any gel I've tried. 

I used Oyin hair dew under it. Seems like it's going to be a soft hold but idk.


----------



## niknakmac

LadyRaider said:


> Help!
> I got a bad haircut! I was trying to get layers so that my hair wouldn't make a "triangle." But the top layer is too short (or too long) and sticks out, so instead of a triangle I have a square! BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.
> 
> The worst thing about it, is that the cut REALLY shows off my curls. I'm no fancy unicorn in the looks department, but I have some INCREDIBLE curls, y'all. (Thanks, Mom!)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... it sucks, because I will probably have to hide the curls and wear my hair in French braids or something to hide the horrible shape. I'm not ready to try a stylist again right now. Too traumatized.



This sucks. Is there anyone you trust to reshape it?


----------



## Rocky91

Aunt Jackie's flaxseed gel is pretty nice. I always thought I would never try flaxseed gel because I'm way too lazy too make it myself but I like it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thinking about skipping the Black Friday hair product sales this year...


----------



## Anaisin

KinksAndInk said:


> Thinking about skipping the Black Friday hair product sales this year...


----------



## vevster

I find I have to be open to new things. Shampooing once a week has allowed conditioner to penetrate my strands and my hair is not dry anymore. 

Maybe this will change in the winter but you can't be rigid.


----------



## rileypak

Anaisin said:


>



This gif perfectly summed up my reaction when I read that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *This gif perfectly summed up my reaction when I read that*


@rileypak 
Mine Too!.......


----------



## KinksAndInk

@Anaisin @rileypak @IDareT'sHair y'all gon leave me alone. I'm moving next year. Probably across the country and I really don't want to have to worry about transporting a bunch of products or giving them away. Plus I have a bunch of stuff that I haven't used yet. Unless I run out of a staple product, I really don't need a darn thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk


You absolutely cannot Violate the PJ Code of Conduct by skipping BF/CM!  _"Behavior Unbecoming"_

Lawd...That would be sacrilegious *grabs pearls*


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> 
> 
> You absolutely cannot Violate the PJ Code of Conduct by skipping BF/CM!  _"Behavior Unbecoming"_
> 
> That would be sacrilegious *grabs pearls*


 Well I'm about to commit the ultimate violation. BUT I may buy a steamer. Does that count?


----------



## curlyTisME

Twists are getting the boot this week. I need my hair washed badly. 

Edges are super duper loose and I don't want breakage.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Today is such a fun at-home spa and hair care day! 

I'm so grateful to have a shower and running water. It is NOT lost on me that not everyone has that. I am so grateful to have the blessing of being able to try out today's hair care moves. I take none of this for granted! 

Earlier I had watched a YouTube video of a woman with GORGEOUS natural hair. She had a great wash-and-go technique and her hair was LOVELY. One commentor said, "Man, looks like a long process. I feel so bad for those with African American hair sometimes. Looks pretty, though." I kind of balked because her process wasn't tough or long at all! As I was washing my hair in the shower today, I thought again about the commentor's words, and I felt all kinds of gratefulness for my hair. Though it's at that so-called awkward length, it feels WONDERFUL. It is strong and healthy. Springy. It is mischievous, and so it's fun to try to figure it out! I'm thankful for my hair and health, very much so today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> Well I'm about to commit the ultimate violation. *BUT I may buy a steamer. Does that count?*



@KinksAndInk
Whew....Thank you!  At least that's something.

But can you throw a jar or two of conditioner on the list too?


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KinksAndInk
> Whew....Thank you!  At least that's something.
> 
> But can you throw a jar or two of conditioner on the list too?


Pusha!!! I got enough conditioner to last me a good 3-4 years...But I'll buy a couple things IF and only IF NurCreations has a BF/CM sale.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> Pusha!!! I got enough conditioner to last me a good 3-4 years...But I'll buy a couple things IF and only IF NurCreations has a BF/CM sale.



So you can have us catch em all this time. Number 1 Pusha!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> So you can have us catch em all this time. Number 1 Pusha!


I'm not a pusha. I make suggestions


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm not a pusha. I make suggestions



Pushachu!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> Pushachu!


----------



## Dee_33

I think I'm having a summer growth spurt    Got 2 dutch braids put in today and they are definitely longer than they were 3wks ago.


----------



## Anaisin

Hair porn


----------



## Damaris.Elle

YvetteWithJoy said:


> DIY Rosewater Flaxseed Gel!



I'm going to try making this later this week


----------



## Britt

I can't wait to get my Beautifully Bamboo tea and vitamins this week!!!!

So this wash day I decided to do something different and did 2 strand twists instead of my usual flat twists. I also used Curls Blueberry control paste on top of Darcy's cream moisturizing gel.
I like this product combo. My hair strands are smooth and shiny! My twist out on the flatter side today but I think that's b/c I had my twists pulled back into a ponytail for a day straight so it stretched it out some. My hair is not greasy at all and I like that, yet it's shiny and defined. I was afraid that the control paste might make my twists greasy/heavy. Tonight I'll put in some jumbo sized twists. Let's see how this holds up as the week goes on.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Anaisin said:


> Hair porn



Lol I gotta go pick up some curl souffle! Her results are beautiful...I've been trying to find a product that gives me enough hold when I do braidouts on dry hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Noelle01 said:


> I'm going to try making this later this week



Oooo, neat! Please let us now how effective you feel it is if you don't mind!  If you make it and like it, I'll probably give it a try!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @alex114


----------



## Anaisin

I fight laughter every time I see this lady I work with in this wig. It's soooo ugly. It looks like an old white man's wig/hair piece lmaooooo


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Noelle01 said:


> Lol I gotta go pick up some curl souffle! Her results are beautiful...I've been trying to find a product that gives me enough hold when I do braidouts on dry hair.



TFS. I'm unable to watch the video right now. Don't tell me this is the SM souffle?


----------



## Anaisin

Noelle01 said:


> Lol I gotta go pick up some curl souffle! Her results are beautiful...I've been trying to find a product that gives me enough hold when I do braidouts on dry hair.




Yesssss this is actually how I use it. Either like this or on an old wash n go to turn it to a braid out. It's so moisturizing and gives amazing shine & softness.


----------



## GGsKin

Happy Birthday! @alex114 have a good one.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

YvetteWithJoy said:


> TFS. I'm unable to watch the video right now. Don't tell me this is the SM souffle?


Yeah it is the SM soufflé


----------



## Damaris.Elle

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oooo, neat! Please let us now how effective you feel it is if you don't mind!  If you make it and like it, I'll probably give it a try!


Ok will do!


----------



## Sharpened

Yup,  my hair still hates EVOO, even mixed with castor oil. Greasy, greasy, greasy and the edges around my temples are not happy being strangled dry. I hope I did not screw up my sebum/oil balance. No more experimenting!


----------



## rileypak

So while I can't finger detangle exclusively, I think I might try adding it into my wash day regimen more often.
I didn't do too bad this past wash day when I tried it for a good portion of my detangling.


----------



## Sharpened

What happened to Feature of the Month?


----------



## InBloom

I have texlaxed hair.  I live in a dry climate.  Things that my hair should love.....honey, aloe vera.....it despises.  I have high porosity hair (I think).  Why does my hair act a fool when I try these 2 ingredients?


----------



## Aggie

InBloom said:


> I have texlaxed hair.  I live in a dry climate.  Things that my hair should love.....honey, aloe vera.....it despises.  I have high porosity hair (I think).  Why does my hair act a fool when I try these 2 ingredients?


@InBloom 

It depends on the humidity in the air. I know honey, glycerin, propylene glycol, etc, are all humectants. Humectants work optimally when humidity levels are at 65% or higher. 

Humectants draw moisture from the air into your hair/skin, etc but if the level in the air drops below 65%, the humectants would draw moisture from the next nearest place - your scalp, hence drying out both scalp and hair. 

That is why, so many folks do not like humectants in their hair products during the winter months - there is virtually no humidity in the air then. They would suffer from really dry hair and scalp if they use them then. HTH


----------



## InBloom

Aggie said:


> @InBloom
> 
> It depends on the humidity in the air. I know honey, glycerin, propylene glycol, etc, are all humectants. Humectants work optimally when humidity levels are at 65% or higher.
> 
> Humectants draw moisture from the air into your hair/skin, etc but if the level in the air drops below 65%, the humectants would draw moisture from the next nearest place - your scalp, hence drying out both scalp and hair.
> 
> That is why, so many folks do not like humectants in their hair products during the winter months - there is virtually no humidity in the air then. They would suffer from really dry hair and scalp if they use them then. HTH




That must be it!  Humidity where I live is at 20% best most days.  I'd bet that products that claim to be moisturizing that never seemed to work for me likely had humectants my hair disagrees with.  That might also explain why my hair does much better with frequent conditioning cleansing as opposed to shampoo each time.  

Thank you kindly.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The Science-y Hair Blog has an oil blend recipe based on the composition of hair's natural sebum.

*Uses  include:* pre-poo, sealer, serum/pomade, conditioner enhancer, protein treatment enhancer, removing crunch from hair gels

*Link:* http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2013/10/whats-cookin-oil-blend-recipe-for-hair.html

*Details from the blog:*

This mixture is blended to be similar the fatty acid component of the oils from your scalp, but still using oils that are fairly easy to find. It works differently than any single oil alone.
©Science-y Hair Blog 2013
*Recipe:* (makes about 1/4 cup)

Extra Virgin Olive oil              2 1/2 teaspoons (12 ml)
Coconut oil                            1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons (7.5 ml to 10) (1 1/2 tsp if liquid, 2 if solidified)
Shea butter _or_ Cocoa butter *    2 1/2 to 3 well-packed teaspoons (12 to 14.75 ml): for cocoa butter, see *      
Jojoba oil **                           1 1/2 teaspoons (7.5 ml)
Grapeseed oil                         4 teaspoons (20 ml)

Measure oils into a double boiler or a heat-resistant bowl which you can place over simmering water or in a pan of hot water. Allow the shea or cocoa butter (and coconut oil if yours has solidified) to melt and blend for a few minutes.

Remove from heat. Store in the refrigerator. This will become semisolid in the refrigerator, but will melt in your hand. Refrigerating the mixture helps prevent rancidity. Alternatively, keep a small amount in a squeeze bottle at room temperature in a cool-ish, dark place (not in your bathroom). This oil blend should stay reasonably fresh (not rancid) for 2-3 months, depending on how the oils you used to make it were stored. Wipe the bottle to remove drips and keep water out.

Each oil adds something special, mainly they were chosen for their lipid profile. Olive oil contains squalene, and is a good lubricant and shine-enhancer. Coconut oil penetrates the hair shaft for softness and flexibility and helps porous hair resist swelling in water - swelling stresses your strands. Shea butter or cocoa butter soften hair from the outside and add "weight." Jojoba oil is a wax chemically speaking and waxes are a natural part of your skin's sebum, it's in this recipe for shine and lubrication. Grapeseed oil penetrates the hair somewhat, softens and lubricates. As with oils from your scalp, this blend is not made for heavy-handed use unless you know your hair can tolerate lots of oils and butters without unhappy side effects.
©Science-y Hair Blog 2013​


----------



## Aggie

InBloom said:


> That must be it!  Humidity where I live is at 20% best most days.  I'd bet that products that claim to be moisturizing that never seemed to work for me likely had humectants my hair disagrees with.  That might also explain why my hair does much better with frequent conditioning cleansing as opposed to shampoo each time.
> 
> Thank you kindly.


There you go. Nail on the head! I kinda thought that's what it was as soon as you mentioned that you lived in a dry climate.


----------



## nothidden

...I want to loc (hence the avatar) but the only locticians whose work I love are in DE (locnation the movement) and TX (damian walter).  I'm trying to justify a trip to TX but I'd still need maintenance every 3 wks.  I'm not _that_ far from DE but i'm not driving at the moment.  Also, I want to color before I loc (light browns to blonde) but only trust an old stylist to color but I cannot find her.


----------



## Sharpened

Another grey hair
Traditionally prepared fo-ti will be in my immediate future.

OK, back to reading old threads.


----------



## OhTall1

The woman in the video is talking about very important issues, but all I can do is stare at her hair


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I think I might be able to check off another regimen step with the label "holy grail found!"

It's early and I need to keep trialing for a bit, but . . .

"Oh, yeah!" at the likelihood!


----------



## YesToHair!

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I think I might be able to check off another regimen step with the label "holy grail found!"
> 
> It's early and I need to keep trialing for a bit, but . . .
> 
> "Oh, yeah!" at the likelihood!




Do share!


----------



## YesToHair!

Lost my scalp massaging shampoo hair brush!...how?!why?!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YesToHair! said:


> Do share!



Category: Styler
Product: Marc Anthony Strictly Curls Lotion

I discuss details in a post in the fall/winter wash and go thread, including links to reviews, demo videos, etc.

It's only been two uses so far, but so far it is giving me GREAT definition, a perfect separated and light and springy look, and a barely feelable but definitely there hold. And shine/sheen!

It is not drying to my hair, either. Not the greatest ingredients, but not bad bad. I need to see what it plays well with and how it affects my moisture-protein balance long term.

I love my hair today!


----------



## KimPossibli

this grow out is never going to happen.. I just need to stop fooling myself..


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Itgirl said:


> this grow out is never going to happen.. I just need to stop fooling myself..



What do you mean?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Who made this??LOL

http://www.wikihow.com/Do-Two-Strand-Twists


----------



## KimPossibli

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What do you mean?



I just keep finding reasons to cut my hair, and the inbetween stage annoys me, and I dont want to do braids or wigs...

:/


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Itgirl said:


> I just keep finding reasons to cut my hair, and the inbetween stage annoys me, and I dont want to do braids or wigs...
> 
> :/



I gotcha. :/

The in-between stage bothers me a little.  I'm trying to use it to have fun taking care of my hair and experimenting a little.

A while back I googled and came across a blog post about the four stages of natural hair length/journeying. It gave me perspective. I knew my current stage is just par for the course.

Keep going! Maybe look up fun styles for your length. 

I imagine I have 3 years left before I love my length. In the meanwhile, I'm going have fun keeping it feeling gorgeous.


----------



## CodeRed

Itgirl said:


> I just keep finding reasons to cut my hair, and the inbetween stage annoys me, and I dont want to do braids or wigs...
> 
> :/



I used to be there too. I liked cute short cuts and grew tired of trying to do anything with my hair when I was "growing it out". When I found ways around my "awkward" stage, it definitely helped. I bought hair toys that were easy to use to help me get through it and it helped tremendously.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

CodeRed said:


> I used to be there too. I liked cute short cuts and grew tired of trying to do anything with my hair when I was "growing it out". When I found ways around my "awkward" stage, it definitely helped. I bought hair toys that were easy to use to help me get through it and it helped tremendously.



Oooo!  Toys like what? Lol!


----------



## CodeRed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oooo!  Toys like what? Lol!



Like clips, headbands, hair flowers, etc. You can find this stuff almost anywhere and they were good add on items when I'd shop on Amazon and wanted free shipping


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Natural hair is forcing this "non-hair" person to become a hair person. 

I mean, I've got waveformers from China on the way, for goodness's sake! 

I have registrations and carts at sites. I read hair blogs. I travel to the b.o.b. bss or supermarket hair aisle AT LEAST one a week. And that is lowballing it! 

I'm thinking about asking for a steamer for my birthday!

SMH while smiling.


----------



## Britt

Using the blueberry control paste has def controlled my hair during this humidity and hot weather.


----------



## nothidden

shawnyblazes said:


> Who made this??LOL
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Do-Two-Strand-Twists


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I think I might be able to check off another regimen step with the label "holy grail found!"
> 
> It's early and I need to keep trialing for a bit, but . . .
> 
> "Oh, yeah!" at the likelihood!



Are you forming your regimen to suit your HiPo hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> Are you forming your regimen to suit your HiPo hair.



Hi, @Saludable84!

Thanks for the question!
I have in the following ways but definitely need to learn more:

I purchased the Terra Veda Organix max hydration method products for hipo hair. Unfortunately, my hair does not seem to like these products. I do try to follow their hipo regimen tips still, though.
I use the Shea Moisture hipo products.
I do protein treatments.
I prepoo -- This to avoid overswelling of my strands' hair shafts during washing.
I have recently been trying cuticle-closing strategies such as ACV rinses, AVJ spritzes, cold-water rinses, etc.
I've struggled a bit with sealing: Sealing oils and the styler gels I've been using haven't mixed too well. So I've been trying to find a moisturizing gel  or better yet a cream or lotion with a little hold. I think I might have JUST hit the jack pot there! Butters: Uggh. They weigh my fine hair down. I've tried some really pricey ones, too.

I'm thinking about revisiting the SM Hipo co-wash that I gave to my old hair stylist. I realize I essentially keep cowashing with the masque because it does my hair SO GOOD. But that might be too frequent a dose of protein. I probably didn't give the co-wash enough of a chance: I should have been looking at how it conditioned my hair instead of thinking, "I miss suds."


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, @Saludable84!
> 
> Thanks for the question!
> I have in the following ways but definitely need to learn more:
> 
> I purchased the Terra Veda Organix max hydration method products for hipo hair. Unfortunately, my hair does not seem to like these products. I do try to follow their hipo regimen tips still, though.
> I use the Shea Moisture hipo products.
> I do protein treatments.
> I prepoo -- This to avoid overswelling of my strands' hair shafts during washing.
> I have recently been trying cuticle-closing strategies such as ACV rinses, AVJ spritzes, cold-water rinses, etc.
> I've struggled a bit with sealing: Sealing oils and the styler gels I've been using haven't mixed too well. So I've been trying to find a moisturizing gel  or better yet a cream or lotion with a little hold. I think I might have JUST hit the jack pot there! Butters: Uggh. They weigh my fine hair down. I've tried some really pricey ones, too.
> 
> I'm thinking about revisiting the SM Hipo co-wash that I gave to my old hair stylist. I realize I essentially keep cowashing with the masque because it does my hair SO GOOD. But that might be too frequent a dose of protein. I probably didn't give the co-wash enough of a chance: I should have been looking at how it conditioned my hair instead of thinking, "I miss suds."



You need to search the High Porosity Thread. Read through those threads. It may seem tedious but I have read through plenty of threads and came out feeling like a winner. I am in the LoPo thread but something both have in common is not what products to use but ingredients, in your case to use; in my case, ingredients to avoid. You should be looking more into what you should be doing and using and starting simple. Research regimens and find techniques that will work for you, but you need to start simple.


----------



## mz.rae

My Q-Redew just came in the mail!! Can't wait to use it, especially when I get don't transitioning.

I'm also glad I cut my hair short, so this transit is going to go faster than the last one!


----------



## Saludable84

It's like, the urge to straighten is a foreign concept to me. I just don't want to.


----------



## Nightingale

Saludable84 said:


> It's like, the urge to straighten is a foreign concept to me. I just don't want to.



Same here.


----------



## Anaisin

Been shampooing my hair every Thursday for the past 4 Thursdays. Look at me sticking to a routine lol


----------



## Coilystep

Saludable84 said:


> It's like, the urge to straighten is a foreign concept to me. I just don't want to.


Me neither. I haven't straightened since about 4 months after my BC. I have no desire to have it done. I was paranoid I got heat damage the whole 3 days I had it straight.


----------



## vanray

nothidden said:


> ...I want to loc (hence the avatar) but the only locticians whose work I love are in DE (locnation the movement) and TX (damian walter).  I'm trying to justify a trip to TX but I'd still need maintenance every 3 wks.  I'm not _that_ far from DE but i'm not driving at the moment.  Also, I want to color before I loc (light browns to blonde) but only trust an old stylist to color but I cannot find her.


Damien is good. Not planning on locking but he's the only person I'd trust. He also travels so check that out too.


----------



## vanray

I actually like this SM JBCO leave in. The smell is too great to me and here my hair is moisturised  still,  after I took my cornrows out   

I need to stop being lazy and wash my hair so I can get these spring twists Friday. You all should've seen me shopping for the extension hair. Overwhelmed is not at all the word. 

When are you officially armpit length? My hair at the back reaches there now. I can tuck my hair under my armpit now, but that's just the back. I just need to know when to celebrate.


----------



## GGsKin

vanray said:


> When are you officially armpit length? My hair at the back reaches there now. I can tuck my hair under my armpit now, but that's just the back. *I just need to know when to celebrate*.



I have this issue. The back of my hair also reaches APL but my mind won't let me claim that length until the front and crown/mid section is longer. The rest (majority) is yet to pass CBL.


----------



## MzSwift

vanray said:


> I actually like this SM JBCO leave in. The smell is too great to me and here my hair is moisturised  still,  after I took my cornrows out
> 
> I need to stop being lazy and wash my hair so I can get these spring twists Friday. You all should've seen me shopping for the extension hair. Overwhelmed is not at all the word.
> 
> When are you officially armpit length? My hair at the back reaches there now. I can tuck my hair under my armpit now, but that's just the back. I just need to know when to celebrate.



I claimed it as soon as one entire row of hair reached  it. Congratulations!!. Once  the rest of your hair reaches there, you'll be FULL APL.


----------



## MzSwift

AbsyBlvd said:


> I have this issue. The back of my hair also reaches APL but my mind won't let me claim that length until the front and crown/mid section is longer. The rest (majority) is yet to pass CBL.



You put in the work to reach that milestone, claim it!. By the time the shorter parts reach APL, that longer hair will be BSL or MBL!


----------



## Saludable84

AbsyBlvd said:


> I have this issue. The back of my hair also reaches APL but my mind won't let me claim that length until the front and crown/mid section is longer. The rest (majority) is yet to pass CBL.



I would claim it. Hair growing is not easy and playing with claiming a length is not something taken likely around here


----------



## rileypak

Why is this marley hair so rough?!?!!? I'm not wrapping this sandpaper feeling hair around my precious strands 
Gotta research something I can do to remedy this.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to see if Jakeala's sweet honey hair thang can be scented with the love spellz berry scent. I am in love with it.


----------



## GGsKin

MzSwift said:


> I claimed it as soon as one entire row of hair reached  it. Congratulations!!. Once  the rest of your hair reaches there, you'll be FULL APL.





MzSwift said:


> You put in the work to reach that milestone, claim it!. By the time the shorter parts reach APL, that longer hair will be BSL or MBL!





Saludable84 said:


> I would claim it. Hair growing is not easy and playing with claiming a length is not something taken likely around here



Messages received ladies. Thank you. APL it is. I guess now is the time to celebrate .


----------



## Saludable84

When you order so many things, you don't know what or how many things are waiting for you at the post office


----------



## nothidden

vanray said:


> Damien is good. Not planning on locking but he's the only person I'd trust. He also travels so check that out too.


I would LOVE for him to start my locs.  Unfortunately, the rest of the year he doesn't travel close to me at all, and I would want him to do my starters and my first maintenance.


----------



## locabouthair

I tried to do my hair like this and my flat twist just don't stay flat. I'll try again.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I haven't been going to a stylist/salon lately because I don't feel stylists generally handle our hair as carefully as we would and do.

However, a new salon opened in my area that is focused on healthy natural hair, and the salon's other sites in the country have a pretty good reputation. My friend went a month or so ago here and gave it a huge thumbs up regarding how they handled her hair.

They just called me regarding my appointment this weekend. Very professional. I'm only getting a consultation for this first visit . . .
-- partly because I want to check them out first,
-- partly because the service I was ORIGINALLY going to get might not be great for the hair, and
-- partly because I made a deal with myself (and hubby ) that if I purchased products in prep for the pending no-buy I would do so with the funds I am saving from not getting a service done on my hair.

I'm excited to have a consultation by an industry leader: I'm going to know my hair's porosity and curl pattern for sure, I'll get recommendations on styling and my regimen, I can talk to her about the products I'm using and trialing, and hopefully I can get a good length check!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

BrownBetty said:


> How do you keep your scalp clean? Do you wash your hair?



@BrownBetty, hi! I think you asked this question regarding washing your hair with crochet braids installed.

I like the answers given at that thread. Also, if it helps, you can purchase an applicator bottle and put your diluted ACV, shampoo, or diluted shampoo in the bottle and apply it to your scalp that way. (I like the bottle with measurements on the side so I can proportion my water and ACV.) Then you can take the pads of your fingers and massage it in to cleanse the scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle

Um wearing my first lace front and I'm so self conscious about it...


----------



## Saludable84

Yall gotta stop talking about this Aussie Moist Conditioner. The price for this conditioner is ridiculous now and its only the Moist Conditioner. ONLY THE MOIST CONDITIONER!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> Yall gotta stop talking about this Aussie Moist Conditioner. The price for this conditioner is ridiculous now and its only the Moist Conditioner. ONLY THE MOIST CONDITIONER!!!



Right ,i was looking at the price in the store today!


----------



## Anaisin

Saludable84 said:


> Yall gotta stop talking about this Aussie Moist Conditioner. The price for this conditioner is ridiculous now and its only the Moist Conditioner. ONLY THE MOIST CONDITIONER!!!



This conditioner somewhat reminds me of how Elucence moisture balancing conditioner performed. Nice slip zero moisture. Only Aussie was worst because also has something in it I'm allergic to I guess? All I know is I woke up with a million bumps on my forehead. I gave it to my roommate


----------



## KinksAndInk

Another week of not having the energy to wash my hair. At least I water rinsed and attempted to detangle before I moisturized and did 2 flat twists last night. Maybe tomorrow will be a better day for me.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Renee, the woman behind NaturelleGrow? 

ON. POINT.

She is just in her calling and the ULTIMATE professional.

Yep.


----------



## Anaisin

Hoping my hair looks good in the morning...


----------



## KinksAndInk

I took one of my flat twists down to moisturize my hair...it's been 30 minutes and I've done nothing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I think my hair and I like Etsy vendor products better than ANY hair care product I've EVER purchased from any other store (on-the-ground or online), and that's making me feel SOME kind of way about hair product companies and about these few years I've been natural.

Thank you to the LHCF ladies who share their research and reviews.


----------



## rileypak

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Did I miss the 'what products will you use in August' thread? I feel like I haven't posted in it...


----------



## Britt

locabouthair said:


> I tried to do my hair like this and my flat twist just don't stay flat. I'll try again.



She is soo good with styling!
That is my struggle with my hair. It's either in a twist out, two goddess braids, curly low ponytail.


----------



## locabouthair

Britt said:


> She is soo good with styling!
> That is my struggle with my hair. It's either in a twist out, two goddess braids, curly low ponytail.



I found her on pinterest yesterday. Just found her youtube. The chic natural is another one good at styling. Some of these women make natural hair looks soooo easy. 

I struggle with styling mine too. A stylist told me to stop with the twistouts cause it was too much manipulation for my hair. I think I'll still do it occasionally.


----------



## Sharpened

I read all the MHM Hangout and came away with a few thoughts:

Using clay again for clarifying is on the list, but not Terressentials (that shipping cost chokes me). 
The urge to make snotty gels grows stronger each day.
Protein, protein, protein... vital for continuous hydration.
I want to get kitchen gear for making hair products and keep them in a lockbox so only I can use them.

Back to reading super-long threads...


----------



## Britt

locabouthair said:


> I found her on pinterest yesterday. Just found her youtube. The chic natural is another one good at styling. *Some of these women make natural hair looks soooo easy.*
> 
> I struggle with styling mine too. A stylist told me to stop with the twistouts cause it was too much manipulation for my hair. I think I'll still do it occasionally.



Yesssssssssssssssss! Some of them are sooo talented with styling their hair so effortlessly. MsVaughntv is another one whose hair I like. She's good with styling too.
Awww, too much manipulation from the twist outs, I hope you figure out a nice styling alternative soon .


----------



## faithVA

Do you twirl the section before twisting it with the second section? Gives it a cleaner look.


----------



## YesToHair!

This lace wig is sucking all the moisture from my hair! :-(


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

rileypak said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Did I miss the 'what products will you use in August' thread? I feel like I haven't posted in it...


Oh my Lord, school has had me so discombobulated I forgot !!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Oh my Lord, school has had me so discombobulated I forgot !!!!*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
I 'wondered' if you were back in School?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I 'wondered' if you were back in School?


Guuuuurl YES! We actually started last week!


----------



## Dee_33

I wonder if I can give up dc'ing my hair???  I never use heat and I always protective style (buns, ponytails with pinned ends, dutch braids).  Think I'm only gonna use rinse outs in Sept and see how it goes.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I chopped my hair off today. From WL to APL. I know why I wear my hair primarily straight now. If I don't do frequent combings and stretched natural styles I get webbing tangles.


----------



## ImanAdero

UGHHHHHH I hate trying to be fiscally responsible! 

I really want 5o see my hair dresser to get my hair dyed... BUT, she's expensive! I have a hair of box dye, but I'm kinda afraid... Granted, my hair is short right now, if it goes wrong, I'll just cut it shorter... BUT I don't know what to do!

On a side note: I am loving Tresemme's new Botanical conditioner! So much slip and only 6 bucks! Of course, I love my SSI, but with my hair cut, I can't afford to run through her products so quickly. 

There's got to be a happy medium in terms of buying black owned, but not having to pay so much for it lol.


----------



## Sharpened

I am still trying to get used to the new board format. By accident, all of my watched threads disappeared and back arrow failed me. I have had most of those threads saved for years.


----------



## KinkyRN

luving me said:


> I wonder if I can give up dc'ing my hair???  I never use heat and I always protective style (buns, ponytails with pinned ends, dutch braids).  Think I'm only gonna use rinse outs in Sept and see how it goes.


Please let us know how this goes for you. I was thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## Dee_33

^^^will do


----------



## cravoecanela

Has anyone ever used an oil only regimen? I'm tired of searching for the right leave in moisturizer. They all disappoint me in the long run. What has never failed me are coconut and castor oils. I was thinking that I could use coconut as a lighter oil and then castor as a sealant. Has anyone done anything similar?


----------



## Sharpened

cravoecanela said:


> Has anyone ever used an oil only regimen? I'm tired of searching for the right leave in moisturizer. They all disappoint me in the long run. What has never failed me are coconut and castor oils. I was thinking that I could use coconut as a lighter oil and then castor as a sealant. Has anyone done anything similar?


I do water/castor oil right now (allergic to coconut, unfortunately). Castor oil and my sebum seem to form a soft film that my hair likes. Still need a protein, though.


----------



## CodeRed

luving me said:


> I wonder if I can give up dc'ing my hair???  I never use heat and I always protective style (buns, ponytails with pinned ends, dutch braids).  Think I'm only gonna use rinse outs in Sept and see how it goes.



I'm testing that out right now. Haven't DC'd in a month and it's going very well. I think it depends on the quality of conditioners you use and how well you cleanse your hair when you wash so those conditioners can still penetrate...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

CodeRed said:


> I'm testing that out right now. Haven't DC'd in a month and it's going very well. I think it depends on the quality of conditioners you use and how well you cleanse your hair when you wash so those conditioners can still penetrate...


I could get away with not deep conditioning using curl junkie conditioners exclusively.  Her conditioners are very rich.


----------



## Dee_33

CodeRed said:


> I'm testing that out right now. Haven't DC'd in a month and it's going very well. I think it depends on the quality of conditioners you use and how well you cleanse your hair when you wash so those conditioners can still penetrate...



Which conditioners are you using? I'm planning to use ORS aloe shampoo to cleanse and Sally's GVP conditioning balm as my rinse out.  Thanks


----------



## Anaisin

luving me said:


> I wonder if I can give up dc'ing my hair???  I never use heat and I always protective style (buns, ponytails with pinned ends, dutch braids).  Think I'm only gonna use rinse outs in Sept and see how it goes.




I shampoo once a week and use a regular rinse out. My hair is still soft & hydrated. Only time I pull use a DC is if I neglected my hair for a 3 weeks-a month or I'm going to blow dry and straighten. I also wear those styles you listed.


----------



## CodeRed

luving me said:


> Which conditioners are you using? I'm planning to use ORS aloe shampoo to cleanse and Sally's GVP conditioning balm as my rinse out.  Thanks



This past month I started using Brocato, Abba, John Frieda, Garnier, Tresemme, Hask and Alba. Although all of those are noth "high end" or salon conditioners, I wanted to see how a range of conditioners work. I first had the thought when I used Sebastian Penetraitt a few months ago and my hair felt like it was deep conditioned and had great shine just from that rinse out. I used it repeatedly and had the same results.


----------



## GettingKinky

luving me said:


> I wonder if I can give up dc'ing my hair???  I never use heat and I always protective style (buns, ponytails with pinned ends, dutch braids).  Think I'm only gonna use rinse outs in Sept and see how it goes.



I almost never DC and when I do I DC on dry hair before I wash and use my rinse out.


----------



## LavenderMint

Does anyone use DHT blocking products? Just curious.


----------



## Anaisin

In need of a rinse out conditioner. Only conditioner I have left is cleansing conditioner & I need that for cowashing days not "shampoo but don't have any real rinse outs so I'll use this" days. I have one more use of my Mielle DC that I can use but I need that for my straightening length check next month. 


I already love Perfectly undone so I will probably get 3 bottles of that then try the botanique one so I can get a $5 gift card to put towards another bottle of CRN moisture milk which I'm running low on

Have to remember to buy this before wash day on Thursday


----------



## sarumoki

Just ordered my first two wigs but I probably won't get to use them for a very long time if this heat wave keeps up. The sun is going down and it's still 93 with a heat index of 105.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> I could get away with not deep conditioning using curl junkie conditioners exclusively.  Her conditioners are very rich.



My hair dried out in 2 months.


----------



## Napp

sarumoki said:


> Just ordered my first two wigs but I probably won't get to use them for a very long time if this heat wave keeps up. The sun is going down and it's still 93 with a heat index of 105.



I primarily wear wigs but I had to give them up in this heat wave were in


----------



## curlyTisME

Two more weeks of my Senegalese. I'm stretching them since my appointment isn't until the end of the month. New growth is at an all time high. Fuzziness is attacking but I refuse to take them out until I can get my hair trimmed and treated.


----------



## mz.rae

Visited an old hair care site that I haven't been on in years. Looked at some of the forum discussions that are on there and logged right back out. LHCF is definitely the place to be!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Random hair thoughts today:

I'd like to protective style in a 3c or 4a natural hair half wig. How in the WORLD will I find a wig that doesn't mat and tangle too quickly?
Texlaxing: I might want to try this in 3 years or so or once my hair is bra strap length. But . . . is there a salon in Dallas that can do it?
I noticed that it was EXTREMELY nice not to have to blow dry my hair today . . . to just be able to quickly condition, moisturize, gel, and put a band around it to stretch it while air drying. I never tried that when relaxed. Wonder if I would be able to do that when relaxed?
ETA: My, are there a lot of threads/posts on wigs and caring for relaxed hair!


----------



## Sharpened

MeaWea said:


> Does anyone use DHT blocking products? Just curious.


This thread might help: DHT Blocker?
Or this one: Topical dht blockers?

Edit: Adding a link.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

This steamer gets EXCELLENT reviews at every site it's on, and I have found it at a discount somewhere else besides Amazon. Amazon's link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B73XUV...&ascsubtag=0e0721616a7088c4768311aa82c3816f_S







Supposedly steaming in a DC makes detangling a breeze. I just can't pay $115 for a Huetiful steamer when $50 more would get me this.

I do worry about space: I already have a couch in my little upstairs area. Could I get away with putting this steamer behind it without cluttering up the place too much? Hmm. And . . . there is NO WAY I'm getting this steamer in the house, past hubby, undetected.


----------



## Saludable84

@YvetteWithJoy have you looked at secura brand streamer? It's the knock off of the Huetifu.l I have one and it works fine. I don't use it much, but that's for other reasons


----------



## Aggie

Oh my word, that HQS Greaseless Moisture is really good at moisturizing my hair plus I have curl definition for days. I hate the way that merchant does business but truthfully, this GM is the bizniz right hurr! I gatta give that much to her.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want to do a roller set but I'm just so darn lazy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy have you looked at secura brand streamer? It's the knock off of the Huetifu.l I have one and it works fine. I don't use it much, but that's for other reasons



Many thanks!

*Do you find it pretty reasonably easy to get the Sephora set up so you can get under it?*

Yes, I've heard of it--Thanks so much for mentioning it. I'm wondering if I'll like a table top steamer. I absolutely DETESTED my table top hair dryers from when I was in college. I never could get the height right.

I've had my hair steamed in a salon three times, and each time it made doing my hair a breeze. My renewed interest stems from my recent visit to a Huetiful salon. She says I should come in regularly, and get steam treatments when I do. 

Um . . . that cost is going to rack up! Plus the drive?!?? I'd rather not transfer my ends to the salon and instead put them into a steamer. Most of the standing steamer reviews say water spills/spits, the unit breaks down and has to be replaced after a spell, etc., etc. Ebay has a LOT of these for $80 or less. I just don't know: A steamer. I've been waffling over getting one for years. I just never make a decision because of the cost of a high quality one and my not knowing just how much I'd actually use it.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Oh my word, that HQS Greaseless Moisture is really good at moisturizing my hair plus I have curl definition for days. I hate the way that merchant does business but truthfully, this GM is the bizniz right hurr! I gatta give that much to her.



 I've never bought from her directly. Only from swaps or gifts. I guess that's how I've avoided her.


----------



## Saludable84

@YvetteWithJoy 

I bought the Secura because I wasn't paying Huetiful prices. At the time, Secura was little "just the knock off" so I got it for $50. The price may have went up, but it's better than Huetiful prices. I didn't purchase a stand up one because I needed easy storage and a space saver. I found ways to improvise on how to use them, but it's only 15-20 minutes in comparison to dryers which were roughly 1 hour. 

I don't use my year round, only in winter when I need the boost. Steaming often for me (LP hair) can cause it to dry out, so I steam when needed. For me, it's worth the money because I only use it one season a year.


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinksAndInk said:


> I want to do a roller set but I'm just so darn lazy.


I also want to do finger coils but...see reason above.


----------



## nothidden

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This steamer gets EXCELLENT reviews at every site it's on, and I have found it at a discount somewhere else besides Amazon. Amazon's link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B73XUV...&ascsubtag=0e0721616a7088c4768311aa82c3816f_S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly steaming in a DC makes detangling a breeze. I just can't pay $115 for a Huetiful steamer when $50 more would get me this.
> 
> I do worry about space: I already have a couch in my little upstairs area. Could I get away with putting this steamer behind it without cluttering up the place too much? Hmm. And . . . there is NO WAY I'm getting this steamer in the house, past hubby, undetected.


Looks like the one I have and love.  It's mobile so you're not "chained" to a table.  It's out of the way behind a wall in my dining room and I just roll it out when I need it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

nothidden said:


> Looks like the one I have and love.  It's mobile so you're not "chained" to a table.  It's out of the way behind a wall in my dining room and I just roll it out when I need it.



Thanks! Very helpful.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Particularly for newbie naturals and/or those who are stopping relying on salons and are learning to do your natural hair yourself: You might find this video encouraging!

It can be frustrating to look at your hair products cabinet as it keeps growing as you trial things . . . and it can get frustrating when you realize you have a great product but your technique isn't bringing its greatness out, so you need to work to improve your technique. This video reminds us to love our hair and to remember that all of it is a part of the journey! You are ever getting closer to your staple products and techniques. And yours don't have to be like anyone else's. You are listening to your hair and making strides, and that's enough!


----------



## Moih Aunaturel

Memo to myself :
You can't do mini twists for now with a baby, working, finger detangling and a nobody's allowed in my hair except me mentality.
Please remember those past 10 days of finger detangling...
Do not !


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm hipo, but I want to try THIS all-over-the-place combination someday:

Cleanse: Shea Moisture hipo shampoo
Condition: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition
Leave-in and detangler: Shea Moisture lowpo leave-in and detangler
Style/seal: Kinky Curly Curling Custard or Shea Moisture rose line gel-cream


----------



## sarumoki

So I just tried a tea rinse and I loved it and now I need to go drop $1579456136052.99 on aaaaallllllll the teeeeeeaaaaassss!


----------



## planters

I wish my breakage and shedding would stop


----------



## NappyNelle

The wig felt comfortable on my head today. I'm not as self-conscious about wearing it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

planters said:


> I wish my breakage and shedding would stop


I'm right there with you. Postpartum  shedding is kicking my butt.


----------



## planters

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm right there with you. Postpartum  shedding is kicking my butt.



Girllllllll!!!


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm hipo, but I want to try THIS all-over-the-place combination someday:
> 
> Cleanse: Shea Moisture hipo shampoo
> Condition: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition
> Leave-in and detangler: Shea Moisture lowpo leave-in and detangler
> Style/seal: Kinky Curly Curling Custard or Shea Moisture rose line gel-cream



That looks really good. 

Good luck finding that gel. I can't find it OTG to save my life. I was searching prior to the NB with no luck.


----------



## Nightingale

I really need to stop letting my protein treatment sit overnight. It was a light protein ( I think) but my hair still felt coarser than usual after leaving it in so long. On a positive note, I didn't have too much breakage when manipulating my hair afterward.


----------



## Saludable84

NappyNelle said:


> The wig felt comfortable on my head today. I'm not as self-conscious about wearing it.



I did so many coffee and tea rinses


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> That looks really good.
> 
> Good luck finding that gel. I can't find it OTG to save my life. I was searching prior to the NB with no luck.



Thanks for the affirmation!

 To save your life? Oh, no! 

I can't order from SM online. Just don't wanna.

I've taken pictures of the hair products shelves at most stores near me (Target, Ulta, CVS, WalMart, etc.) 

Let me check my camera roll.


----------



## Napp

Sometimes I hate my hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for the affirmation!
> 
> To save your life? Oh, no!
> 
> I can't order from SM online. Just don't wanna.
> 
> I've taken pictures of the hair products shelves at most stores near me (Target, Ulta, CVS, WalMart, etc.)
> 
> Let me check my camera roll.



@Saludable84,

Oh, wow! Just WOW! That SM rose gel is not in ANY of the pics of hair product aisles on my phone. Not. One. That is good to know!


----------



## KinksAndInk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Saludable84,
> 
> Oh, wow! Just WOW! That SM rose gel is not in ANY of the pics of hair product aisles on my phone. Not. One. That is good to know!


For some odd reason the only place I see this gel is in the aisle with the SM body products, right next to the rose face stuff.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I feel like I haven't washed my hair in forever. I definitely miss my daily cowashing. Going back to washing once a week is a struggle.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Saludable84,
> 
> Oh, wow! Just WOW! That SM rose gel is not in ANY of the pics of hair product aisles on my phone. Not. One. That is good to know!



Told you! 

Tar.get will ship 1-day but I can imagine the fee. Ship to store is 7 days. Nearest store that has it is over 100 miles away. 

Ulta I can order, but they are having BOGO 50%, ad I don't want anything else really. Then, they charge you shipping and tax and I feel like there was another fee on there. By the time I finish, it's like I could have went to the store and bought 4 products on sale. And I'm not spending $50 for free shipping if I don't have to. 

There is a store in Harlem I could scope out, they have special relationships with that family. They still carry their white bottle line.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> For some odd reason the only place I see this gel is in the aisle with the SM body products, right next to the rose face stuff.



That's when I first noticed but since SM stylers are usually miss for me, I walked on by it. Then a friend told me it was good and they all seemed to disappear.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Heading into the Target in the hood since it's on the way back from my first grader's school. Shea Moisture, if that rose line gel isn't here, then I know something!


----------



## Rocky91

my hair is growing madddd fast. i looked on my calendar and i realize that it's only been two months since i shaved it all off. I already have a legit TWA that just seems to get thicker on a daily basis.

i might get some braids or cornrows at month 3, i think. it could probably be braided right now, i've seen African braiding shops braid some shooooort hair. practically braiding scalp.


----------



## imaginary

my henna should finally be here by this weekend and it is going immediately in my head. Also I've noticed that my hair seems to be doing well with frequent medium protein treatments rather than occasional hard proteins. Let's hope this means growth. Finally stopped trimming my hair unnecessarily too.


----------



## YesToHair!

planters said:


> I wish my breakage and shedding would stop



Try garlic supps...they've worked perfectly for my shedding and breakage


----------



## Napp

my hair is so strange. in person it looks like dry very tight straw sized coils but in pictures it looks like silky looser curls. my hair isnt silky at all.


----------



## BostonMaria

I haven't straightened my hair in about 3 months. I'm under my dryer right now drying my rollerset hair. Its going to be 90 tomorrow. I'm going to open the door and my hair is going to revert into an afro. Its too late, the damage is done. By the time my hair dries it'll be 12:30am. I am a fool.


----------



## mz.rae

My hair has grown a lot since my hair cut in May. I don't think I'm going to relax again and am just going to let my hair grow out.


----------



## Sharpened

Oh, lol, there are actual listings for _organic mineral oil_ on eBay. Mineral oil and petroleum jelly are byproducts of gasoline distillation. What? Did they dig up some oil and distill it themselves? _Food grade _does not means _organic._


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Aggie said:


> Oh my word, that HQS Greaseless Moisture is really good at moisturizing my hair plus I have curl definition for days. I hate the way that merchant does business but truthfully, this GM is the bizniz right hurr! I gatta give that much to her.



How does it compare to Oyin Hair Dew?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

This vendor is LOVELY and her products are great. She's already responded quickly.

I ordered a 2 oz sample of some Indian Clay and an 8 oz amount of coconut deep conditioner. What's pictured is what I received. The Indian Clay is labeled as 8 oz. The coconut deep conditioner is labeled as 4 oz. They are the same size. I think both are 2 oz. 

I positioned 8 oz and 8.5 oz bottles and jars nearby for comparison. I was REALLY tripping for a second because both little jars had different amounts on the label but look like the same jar to me. 

(enlarges when clicked)


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> How does it compare to Oyin Hair Dew?


Oyin Hair Dew I believe is a leave-in that I also used as a moisturizer, Greaseless Moisture is strictly a moisturizer. I like Greaseless Moisture a lot more than I liked Oyin Hair Dew because it has way more water/moisture content in it to me. So the moisturizing ability was stellar in my opinion, especially combined with the HQS Coconut Lime Oil as it's sealant - they are perfect together.


----------



## halee_J

After 3 weeks finally able to wash and DC. Parusing LHCF while under the dryer.


----------



## Saludable84

As much as I want to move back to 1x weekly washing, I don't think that will be an option anytime soon.


----------



## Dee_33

I think I have moisture over-load, I think the honey in tgin's honey mask and the high humidity here are the cause. Since I have no-lye relaxed low porosity hair that hates protein should I do a light protein treatment or just give up the honey hair mask for a while?  I'm already planning not to dc in Sept but idk if that will correct the issue.


----------



## Napp

Welp, I already have my cart ready for black Friday/cyber monday. 

Don't judge me


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This vendor is LOVELY and her products are great. She's already responded quickly.
> 
> I ordered a 2 oz sample of some Indian Clay and an 8 oz amount of coconut deep conditioner. What's pictured is what I received. The Indian Clay is labeled as 8 oz. The coconut deep conditioner is labeled as 4 oz. They are the same size. I think both are 2 oz.
> 
> I positioned 8 oz and 8.5 oz bottles and jars nearby for comparison. I was REALLY tripping for a second because both little jars had different amounts on the label but look like the same jar to me.
> 
> (enlarges when clicked)
> View attachment 370781



Okay. So, NaturelleGrow's owner Renee is AH-MAZING!

I ordered and paid for an 8 ounce coconut deep conditioner in my order. I received a 2 ounce sample. I sent a short, friendly email about it with a photo. She QUICKLY emailed me back, shipped out an 8 ounce jar, REFUNDED MY COST FOR THE 8 OUNCE JAR, and apologized in the most serious way.

I was like: "I don't mind paying for product that comes into my possession! Please let me support you and pay for the 2 and 8 ounces." I don't know what she'll say, but THIS VENDOR!!! She is ON POINT, ON POINT! 

*UPDATE: She won't take my payment. She said, "Customer service is everything." *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Today I intended to do a LCF wash and go (leave-in, cream, foam), but accidentally ended up doing a CLF wash and go (inadvertently reversed the first two).

The foam gave great soft hold. However, my crown's roots still went undefined. (That's my trouble spot.)

I am thinking about my favorite product from my TWA days: As I Am Coconut Cowash. It had the curls in my TWA POPPIN'!

I wonder what it would do for my awkward-stage -length hair.


----------



## CodeRed

Sharpened said:


> Oh, lol, there are actual listings for _organic mineral oil_ on eBay. Mineral oil and petroleum jelly are byproducts of gasoline distillation. What? Did they dig up some oil and distill it themselves? _Food grade _does not means _organic._



WTH is organic mineral oil? Does that not sound like an oxymoron


----------



## Aggie

luving me said:


> I think I have moisture over-load, I think the honey in tgin's honey mask and the high humidity here are the cause. Since I have no-lye relaxed low porosity hair that hates protein should I do a light protein treatment or just give up the honey hair mask for a while?  I'm already planning not to dc in Sept but idk if that will correct the issue.


The best thing is to correct the moisture overload with at a mild protein treatment or reconstructor better yet. Aphogee 2 minute is a great one.


----------



## Aggie

Napp said:


> Welp, I already have my cart ready for black Friday/cyber monday.
> 
> Don't judge me


 @Napp 

You are not alone missy! I'm doing the same thing.


----------



## Dee_33

Aggie said:


> The best thing is to correct the moisture overload with at a mild protein treatment or reconstructor better yet. Aphogee 2 minute is a great one.



Thanks, I will def try the aphogee 2min


----------



## CodeRed

Napp said:


> Welp, I already have my cart ready for black Friday/cyber monday.
> 
> Don't judge me



Not judging. I have my New Year's cart ready so I don't have to feel bad about doing a haul until the end of the year/beginning next year


----------



## imaginary

My hair actually feels awful. So dry and rough. Plaiting my hair to stretch it after washing just isn't for me. Stil plan to henna this weekend though. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

When someone recommends a curl activating gel to you, and you search the internet again and again for "reviews of Twisted Sister," not realizing it's "Twisted Sista" and it's NOT GOING TO COME UP FOR YOU.

So sick of seeing these images of heavy rock dudes with weird makeup wagging their tongues.

Okay. Now for "Twisted Sista . . ."


----------



## wheezy807

I'm attempting an undisturbed airdry of a wash n go. In the middle of dcing I agreed to accompany my aunt to church at 7pm tonight. I just have this feeling that someone or something is going to mess with my hair and cause frizz. Either she will let the window all the way down to get air on the ride there  (wouldn't matter if i had the air conditioner on) or someone will have the nerve to touch my hair. I think I'll just bring a scarf along. I don't feel like diffusing.

It's really wet now but in two hours I think It will no longer be dripping wet.


----------



## Saludable84

Napp said:


> Welp, I already have my cart ready for black Friday/cyber monday.
> 
> Don't judge me



That moment when you feel better about yourself because there is someone out there just like you.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I love seeing our hair! I'm so glad we've been able to see this movement toward super healthy, AA hair!

I just remember back in the day in high school seeing so much struggling, relaxed-within-an-inch-of-its-life hair on our heads. Now I get online and walk the streets and see stylish, relaxed, natural, lush, gorgeous, big, short, mid-length, long, uber-healthy-looking hair on our heads.

#blackhairmatters
#blackgirlswinning


----------



## curlyTisME

Braids out Thursday, appointment Friday after work!


----------



## Anaisin

Love her hair


----------



## Dee_33

Did a semi color on my hair in black, next time I'll use dark brown. I figured dark brown and black were close in shade, man was I wrong. lol lesson learned.


----------



## LavenderMint

Tomorrow's wash day I'll be trying the clear glaze & conditioner combo.


----------



## Anaisin

Can't wait to refresh my color. I love great with super black hair. Looks good against my skin tone


----------



## KinksAndInk

My crown is so unruly and disrespectful. What did I do to deserve this?


----------



## Sharpened

I am so glad to see* The Natural Haven: *Science and Natural Hair still going. Best hair care blog, IMO.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> I am so glad to see* The Natural Haven: *Science and Natural Hair still going. Best hair care blog, IMO.



I really enjoy that blog, too. I also like the Science-y Hair Blog (the post that breakdowns penetrating versus sealing oils is awesome) and the Tightly Curly Blog (the ingredients dictionary is amazing).


----------



## Nightingale

Sharpened said:


> I am so glad to see* The Natural Haven: *Science and Natural Hair still going. Best hair care blog, IMO.


 
ITA. Science-y Hair blog is good too.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm in the Vitamin Shoppe to check out . . . well, vitamins.

I was reading the ingredients on the Aubrey Organics clarifying and detoxing poo when another natural is in the store in the hair care aisle. She's looking for henna color. I ask her about her hair. She tells me she used to be a product junkie, even traveled across the country to attend a natural hair event featuring Taliah Waajid. Then she says she now basically just uses shea butter and olive oil. But . . . the Soft and Beautiful Luxurious Leave-in is the most amazing thing she ever put on her head. I said, "What was so great about it." She said luxurious is the PERFECT word for it.

I've never heard of this product, and if it doesn't cost less than $4.00, it's invisible to me right now.  I keep telling myself that since her hair liked a few Cantu products (which my hair can't stand), that this Soft and Beautiful Luxurious Leave-in would be an epic fail for my hair.


----------



## Nightingale

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I really enjoy that blog, too. I also like the Science-y Hair Blog (the post that breakdowns penetrating versus sealing oils is awesome) and the Tightly Curly Blog (the ingredients dictionary is amazing).



LOL, Great minds think alike.


----------



## greight

Ugh. The reason why I haven't stepped back in the hair forum is because I always end up spending money on things that I'm not consistent on. I'm holding off on purchases until I get my act together.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I've had serious hand in hair syndrome lately. I need to get my act together. Hopefully wearing wigs from Sept-March will resolve this issue. I need to retain as much length as possible. I want to be in maintenance mode come this time next year.


----------



## niknakmac

I'm  a little bothered right now. Dh said we were going to a party last night. I really didn't want to go but went with the flow. I decided to take out my twists he took a nap and never woke up! I feel like my twists could have lasted another week!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I'm  a little bothered right now. Dh said we were going to a party last night. I really didn't want to go but went with the flow. I decided to take out my twists he took a nap and never woke up! I feel like my twists could have lasted another week!



Is he a good, hard-working hubby? Was the nap needed? Does he treat you good? Does he cause you worry? Does your hair look okay?

(Just tryna provide perspective if it's apt.)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The side-eye my husband gave me as he wrapped saran wrap around my head! 

I couldn't let him know that the "conditioner" in my head is egg mixed with oil. I also couldn't let him know that the reason that's my "conditioner" is because someone posted a coupla videos on a hair forum about overnight hair growth and . . .


----------



## KinksAndInk

USPS has the worst shipping practices ever. You ship a Michigan bound package from Missouri to Ohio then to Pennsylvania and there's no expected delivery date because y'all keep bouncing it all over the place. Why? Just why do y'all have to send people's packages around the world in 80 days?! Y'all could've taken it to my aunt's and I could've driven to Cleveland to pick it up. At least I would have it before the return of Jesus.


----------



## Beany

I went for a quick visit back home over the weekend and my mom told me she needed more products (I just sent my cousins and sister some products). Her friend told her about qhemet and now she wants. 
I'll pick her some up during BF along with some CRN products. In the meantime, it looks like I'm sending another package of products this week. I think I have 3x 16 oz BRBC in my stash, I MIGHT send her one lol.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I'm not sure what's going on with my hair lately it feels dry and every wash day my hair is tangled like no tomorrow. I know I need to stop and pick up another wet brush since that seemed to work great but i'm not sure what else i'm missing.


----------



## Sharpened

Just sitting here, on the Kindle, supervising schoolwork, drip-drying my hair... *drip... dripdrip......drip...plop*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beany said:


> I went for a quick visit back home over the weekend and my mom told me she needed more products (I just sent my cousins and sister some products). Her friend told her about qhemet and now she wants.
> I'll pick her some up during BF along with some CRN products. In the meantime, it looks like I'm sending another package of products this week. I think I have 3x 16 oz BRBC in my stash, I MIGHT send her one lol.



@Beany
You know I Lurves my Mama-Beany posts.  *YAY*  Glad she's still interested in her Hair.


----------



## Beany

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> You know I Lurves my Mama-Beany posts.  *YAY*  Glad she's still interested in her Hair.



Her hair is growing like weeds @IDareT'sHair . It's super dry though. She doesn't DC so I need to find really good ROs and LIs for her.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My corrected shipment from NaturalleGrow came in.

Not only did I get to keep the 2-ounce sample size that was inadvertently given to me instead of the 8-ounce size I'd ordered . . . not only did she refund me for the cost of the 8-ounce size and ship me the product as close to INSTANTLY as one can get . . . but when my product arrived it was 16 ounces. SIXTEEN. 16 free ounces.

16 free ounces, when I had ordered 8 ounces and was given 2 ounces . . . and when I ended up paying for NEITHER because she refunded me.

That's 18 free ounces, all because she wants to go above and beyond to correct a very easily correctable issue.

Why did I just place these in my cart?:
1: Lemon & Mint Detoxifying Cleansing Conditioner (Co-wash) for healthy natural hair growth

2: Asian Pear & Coconut Soft Curl Defining Cream for healthy natural hair growth

Mannnnnnnn, I love this vendor!!! Let her make a product with a nice hold!


----------



## acapnleo

Looking at old pics,  I realize how much of a setback I've experienced. Sigh


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thinking about continuing my daily cowashing/ wet bunning routine throughout the fall and winter. It gets cold here but I can wear a shower cap, a bonnet and a hat to protect my hair until I get to my destination which during this time of the year is either school or work. It only takes 2-3 minutes to bun my hair and it fully dries in 3-4 hours at its current length. So this routine is doable. 

But I also want to protect my nape as I'm trying to grow it out so I think wigs would be the best option so my hair won't be rubbing against anything.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I want to buy the mielle organics pills, anybody currently using them? If so how are your hair results?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beany said:


> *Her hair is growing like weeds.*  It's super dry though. She doesn't DC so *I need to find really good ROs* and LIs for her.



@Beany
Glad to hear her Hair is doing so well.  Get-It Mama Beany....

You got a lot of great options for R/O's.  I love HV's for R/O's.  And they are all 16oz's.

You could also try SSI Sugar Peach (12oz).  SD's Destination Hydration (16oz) CJ Argan & Olive (12oz) Koils By Nature.  Claudie's.  You got a lot of 16oz options.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I wish I could wear my hair in mini twists.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

When hubby disinfected the bathroom, I had to move a lot of my hair products around and rearrange stuff.

That reacquainted me with my jar of Shea Moisture's Professional Line Curl Memory Leave-in Conditioner. SM makes a LOT OF CLAIMS for this product!

The description read;
_Curl Memory Leave-In Conditioner: Discover the difference natural science makes to curly hair. Our proprietary Cocoshea Biolipid Complex™ helps define and lengthen even the tightest curls to reduce shrinkage. Natural lipids sheathe hair strands to help block humidity. This rich styling aid smoothes down hair cuticles and enhances curl patterns. Locks in definition while blocking humidity for lasting curl memory and frizz-free styles. Certified organic Shea Butter, Cupuaçu Butter and Black Seed Oil blend in a nourishing formula while Agave Nectar helps reduce frizz._​Sounds dreamy.

I tried it months and months ago and did not like it at all!!! But when I came across it again the other day, I had the humble thought: "You know, Yvette, your technique is still a work in progress. Maybe you didn't have a good technique when applying/using this product."

Reading reviews and blog posts about this product had me HYPE!!! I was like, "Yeah-uh, Boyyeeeeee! It's about to be on if this works!!!" Then I notice that the SM site lists this product as "NOT FOR SALE."

So . . . what does THAT mean??? I think it means that if I do INDEED manage to achieve a great wash-and-go with this product, that likely won't be useful in a few months: The product seems to be discontinued. Awwww!


----------



## Beany

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Glad to hear her Hair is doing so well.  Get-It Mama Beany....
> 
> You got a lot of great options for R/O's.  I love HV's for R/O's.  And they are all 16oz's.
> 
> You could also try SSI Sugar Peach (12oz).  SD's Destination Hydration (16oz) CJ Argan & Olive (12oz) Koils By Nature.  Claudie's.  You got a lot of 16oz options.




I think SSI has a Labor Day sale...maybe I'll do a mini haul for her then. I don't know much about Claudie's or HV, but I'll check out their sites.


----------



## Anaisin

My hair is so shiny today. Looks so moisturized


----------



## niknakmac

Officially apl in the back!!! Woohoo!

ETA I will work on growing out the layers for the rest of the year.


----------



## AkosuaBabe

I just realized I have been stressing too much about my hair..the more I stress about something, the more difficult things get. I want to enjoy the little progress I make no mater how small they might seem.


----------



## AkosuaBabe

acapnleo said:


> Looking at old pics,  I realize how much of a setback I've experienced. Sigh


Hi Sis...dont worry, you will bounce back in no time. Set backs are part of the journey but the journey doesnt have to end there...it could be the beginning to a more successful journey. We learn and grow through set backs.


----------



## Anaisin

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Officially apl in the back!!! Woohoo!
> 
> ETA I will work on growing out the layers for the rest of the year.


----------



## acapnleo

AkosuaBabe said:


> Hi Sis...dont worry, you will bounce back in no time. Set backs are part of the journey but the journey doesnt have to end there...it could be the beginning to a more successful journey. We learn and grow through set backs.


So Sweet of you! Thank you so much for the encouragement!  

I'm definitely going to keep it moving... and try to backtrack my steps on the things that worked then.


----------



## AkosuaBabe

acapnleo said:


> So Sweet of you! Thank you so much for the encouragement!
> 
> I'm definitely going to keep it moving... and try to backtrack my steps on the things that worked then.


----------



## Aggie

I am so enjoying the use of these natural hand-made deep conditioners and leave-ins. I mean, who knew? They are making me love them so much, it's gonna be hard to go back to my commercial deep conditioners for sure.


----------



## Aggie

Beany said:


> I think SSI has a Labor Day sale...maybe I'll do a mini haul for her then. I don't know much about Claudie's or HV, but I'll check out their sites.


Never mind


----------



## JerriBlank

I got a free hair color from Ion at Sally's today. They sent me an email and I sure did mosey on down there on my lunch. Right on time, I need to color this weave.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I really like Komaza's Facebook page. 

https://www.facebook.com/KomazaHairCare/


----------



## imaginary

I tested aveda naturally straight on my nape at ~400 degrees and it's so weird that one side reverted after being washed and the other side is still mostly straight... Is this heat damage or a good product??


----------



## PJaye

The CJ Repair Me and SSI Okra are the  same product - they have similar ingredients, they behave in a similar fashion and produce the same results (e.g., excellent slip, ridiculous moisture and softness).  Get one or the other, but there's no need for both products, says the person that has three bottles of both items.


----------



## Dayjoy

imaginary said:


> I tested aveda naturally straight on my nape at ~400 degrees and it's so weird that one side reverted after being washed and the other side is still mostly straight... Is this heat damage or a good product??


The NS is supposed to last through a few washes and the effect should decrease gradually unless you clarify.  Hopefully that's what is happening.


----------



## imaginary

I could've done the right thing and waited for my test section to revert fully before doing my whole head. I mean... I could've.


----------



## acapnleo

I posted in the wrong thread...

Oh well,  I was basically raving about the New conditioner i tried today! 

Crece pelo


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Sitting at work thinking of how I wanted to throw in the towel and relax my hair a few months ago, but the relaxer I wanted kept being out of stock and when in stock the neutralizing conditioner would be out of stock LOL! Must habe been a sign because I am loving my natural hair and have the perfect regimen down! My curls have been behaving, very little to no knots and detaning has been a breeze. Thank God!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I am going to try my best to take more pics of my hair. I know it's growing, I can see the added length, but I still need to take pics...next year


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Sitting at work thinking of how I wanted to throw in the towel and relax my hair a few months ago, but the relaxer I wanted kept being out of stock and when in stock the neutralizing conditioner would be out of stock LOL! Must habe been a sign because I am loving my natural hair and have the perfect regimen down! My curls have been behaving, very little to no knots and detaning has been a breeze. Thank God!




Yay!

That is HUGE! So happy for you.

What's your regimen? (Are you lowpo, normalpo, or hipo?)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I really like banding!!! It takes waaaaaaay less time that twisting. 

I accidentally fell asleep (on my satin pillow case), so I didn't get to try rebanding as a nighttime protective step. I'll try it next time. 

Sometimes this hair care adventure is SO MUCH FUN! My next major adventure is henna-ing.


----------



## Dayjoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I really like banding!!! It takes waaaaaaay less time that twisting.
> 
> I accidentally fell asleep (on my satin pillow case), so I didn't get to try rebanding as a nighttime protective step. I'll try it next time.
> 
> Sometimes this hair care adventure is SO MUCH FUN! My next major adventure is henna-ing.


Can you please tell us your banding technique?  I think I tried it in the past, but I must have done something wrong because I didn't continue doing it and if I could get it down I think it would greatly increase my styling options.  Tia


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Dayjoy said:


> Can you please tell us your banding technique?  I think I tried it in the past, but I must have done something wrong because I didn't continue doing it and if I could get it down I think it would greatly increase my styling options.  Tia



I'm still getting the technique down myself!   But of course I'll share my technique so far. Once I get to a computer, I'll add links to the bands I use. They are PERFECT.

I copied Naptural85's technique in the video below. Exception: I put my gel on after banding, when my hair was 90% dry. I was worried about banding gelled hair, imagining severe demarcations along each hair section once dry. That didn't work too well.  Next time I'll gel then band and see how that fares.

Here's the video demo I copied:


----------



## Sharpened

After 20 years of wearing my hair natural, I still have a small patch of scab hair. It stays dry, rough, zero uniform wave or curl pattern and grabs at the rest of my hair like a thirsty dude. The only time it behaves somewhat when I spray diluted ACV on it before water washing. I am half-tempted to see a trichologist and ask, "If there is no such thing as scab hair, then what in blazes is this?" Obviously, it is some type of follicle damage, probably permanent.

If anyone wants to see of pic of this scraggly crap, let me know.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> After 20 years of wearing my hair natural, I still have a small patch of scab hair. It stays dry, rough, zero uniform wave or curl pattern and grabs at the rest of my hair like a thirsty dude. The only time it behaves somewhat when I spray diluted ACV on it before water washing. I am half-tempted to see a trichologist and ask, "If there is no such thing as scab hair, then what in blazes is this?" Obviously, it is some type of follicle damage, probably permanent.
> 
> If anyone wants to see of pic of this scraggly crap, let me know.



Wow! Now you've got me curious! I want to see what you're talking about.


----------



## MzLady78

I'm starting to hate my hair.

It doesn't like ANYTHING and NOTHING works. I can't even get a decent bun out of this ish, cuz of my fuzzy a** edges. It does't matter what I use or long I keep my scarf on. Not even that Wetline gel that everyone is raving worked. And let's not even talk about the breakage that I can't seem to get under control.

I said I would never relax again, but man...IDK. It's either that or cut it all off and start over.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MzLady78 said:


> I'm starting to hate my hair.
> 
> It doesn't like ANYTHING and NOTHING works. I can't even get a decent bun out of this ish, cuz of my fuzzy a** edges. It does't matter what I use or long I keep my scarf on. And let's not even talk about the breakage that I can't get under control.
> 
> I said I would never relax again, but man...IDK. It's either that or cut it all off and start over.



Hugs!


----------



## Saludable84

PJaye said:


> The CJ Repair Me and SSI Okra are the  same product - they have similar ingredients, they behave in a similar fashion and produce the same results (e.g., excellent slip, ridiculous moisture and softness).  Get one or the other, but there's no need for both products, says the person that has three bottles of both items.



I just gave away CJ Repair Me because it was doing nothing for me. I have SSI Okra up next. If all else fails, I'm back to Nexxus Keraphix


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

There is a big 'ol sign on the JC Penny saying "Sephora Inside JC Penny."  I've never shopped, been to, or even seen a Sephora. Let's check it out!


----------



## MzLady78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hugs!



Thanks.

The crazy thing is I JUST started to embrace wearing it in a fro or puff without worrying about the curl definition (something I never had the confidence to do before), but WTF? I was so disappointed when I took that scarf off this morning and I had hair sticking up all over the place.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MzLady78 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The crazy thing is I JUST started to embrace wearing it in a fro or puff without worrying about the curl definition (something I never had the confidence to do before), but WTF? I was so disappointed when I took that scarf off this morning and I had hair sticking up all over the place.



You're a step ahead of me! I'm trying to accept that my crown won't define anymore. 

Just so you know: You're not alone. I struggle with my hair a lot. I've made a pledge to try a host of things before reintroducing chemicals. If I can't learn to do my own natural hair and love it, texlaxer or relaxer it is!

When I have a day like yours today, I go in for a non-damaging flat ironing and take a break and several deep (restful ) breaths, enjoying the swing and ease of combining. 

Then I reengage, fortified! Lol!


----------



## MzLady78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> You're a step ahead of me! I'm trying to accept that my crown won't define anymore.
> 
> Just so you know: You're not alone. I struggle with my hair a lot. I've made a pledge to try a host of things before reintroducing chemicals. If I can't learn to do my own natural hair and love it, texlaxer or relaxer it is!
> 
> *When I have a day like yours today, I go in for a non-damaging flat ironing and take a break and several deep (restful ) breaths, enjoying the swing and ease of combining*.
> 
> Then I reengage, fortified! Lol!





Funny, I was actually thinking about doing this. If I have the time this weekend, I might. If not, I may just flat twist the whole thing and give it a break from daily styling until I figure out what's next.


----------



## acapnleo

Maybe I can stay natural afterall!

I finally understand what an hg product is FOR ME! WOW!!! I mean wow, this is one of those things that fall into the category of "til it happens to you" and it finally has!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

acapnleo said:


> Maybe I can stay natural afterall!
> 
> I finally understand what an hg product is FOR ME! WOW!!! I mean wow, this is one of those things that fall into the category of "til it happens to you" and it finally has!



Awwwww! Yay!!!  What's the product?


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need people to understand that wash day is me time. Time for me to be as lazy as I want, take as many naps as I want and do nothing but focus on my hair. It's the one fricking day a week that I get to myself and get to pamper myself. So what if I take a million naps or binge watch shows on Net.flix or stay in my pjs all day. Let me be.


----------



## acapnleo

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Awwwww! Yay!!!  What's the product?



Crece pelo


----------



## MileHighDiva

MzLady78 said:


> I'm starting to hate my hair.
> 
> It doesn't like ANYTHING and NOTHING works. I can't even get a decent bun out of this ish, cuz of my fuzzy a** edges. It does't matter what I use or long I keep my scarf on. Not even that Wetline gel that everyone is raving worked. And let's not even talk about the breakage that I can't seem to get under control.
> 
> I said I would never relax again, but man...IDK. It's either that or cut it all off and start over.


Try using Hicks or Keracare Edge Tamer.  Then follow with a pea sized amount of Gorilla Snot (GS), before putting your scarf on. GS is only $2.50 ish at Tar-Jay Boutique.

Your edges will be laid to the GAWDZ!


----------



## MzLady78

MileHighDiva said:


> Try using Hicks or Keracare Edge Tamer.  Then follow with a pea sized amount of Gorilla Snot (GS), before putting your scarf on. GS is only $2.50 ish at Tar-Jay Boutique.
> 
> Your edges will be laid to the GAWDZ!



Thanks, I'll look for these.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

acapnleo said:


> Crece pelo



The whole line is good? What are your hair details (porosity, main curl pattern, etc.)?


----------



## PJaye

Saludable84 said:


> I just gave away CJ Repair Me because it was doing nothing for me. I have SSI Okra up next. If all else fails, I'm back to Nexxus Keraphix



With the CJ and SSI, you're not going to garner "I've just had a protein treatment" results.  They're more behind the scenes reconstuctors where their efficacy is shown through continued use. I like that I can use them as stand alone DCs.


----------



## acapnleo

YvetteWithJoy said:


> The whole line is good? What are your hair details (porosity, main curl pattern, etc.)?



I only tried the conditioner and love it! 

Oh goodness,  I have no idea about the other questions you asked... sorry 

*I posted a couple of pics in the random thread with the product in my hair.


----------



## Anaisin

Coloring & straightening my hair today. The weather is weird, first it was cooling down now it's hot, rainy and humid as heck. Oh well I just want to take pics anyway


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

acapnleo said:


> I only tried the conditioner and love it!
> 
> Oh goodness,  I have no idea about the other questions you asked... sorry
> 
> *I posted a couple of pics in the random thread with the product in my hair.



Thanks! No problem about the other questions!


----------



## imaginary

think I may have ripped some hair out at the front of my hair. Sigh. Eventually gonna get on the growth aids wagon. And may look into heat tamed hair. But with all this humidity it really doesn't make sense.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Naptural85 raves about this deep conditioner, though it's costly. I want to try it.: https://www.amazon.com/Amika-Triple...id=1472164679&sr=1-1&keywords=amika+triple+rx

The Manly Curls blogger recommends this conditioner and shampoo. Why do I care? : https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...iveASIN=B0037BUJNW&linkCode=as2&tag=mancur-20


----------



## Anaisin

Naturally smitten is at Sally's


----------



## curlyTisME

Senegalese out!! I'm glad. Appointment tomorrow for a blow out and trim.

I'll get a sew in as my next protective style. Prob first week in October.


----------



## toaster

@YvetteWithJoy I have really been enjoying your posts. The hair forum can be really quiet, so it's fun to see someone excited about hair again.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

toaster said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I have really been enjoying your posts. The hair forum can be really quiet, so it's fun to see someone excited about hair again.



Awwww, thanks so much! That's so nice to know.  So far I'm really enjoying being here.  

I'm already making progress from what I'm learning here, and I'm grateful to be able to learn and participate. Sometimes it's just good to "surround" yourself with dynamic sisters. I love me some us!  And sisters are not playin' about this hair thing, I see!  I never considered before growing my hair to my arm pits even. Now I'm starting to think BSL is a normal goal/event. 

Thanks again for those words. They completely warmed my spirit.


----------



## Dayjoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm still getting the technique down myself!   But of course I'll share my technique so far. Once I get to a computer, I'll add links to the bands I use. They are PERFECT.
> 
> I copied Naptural85's technique in the video below. Exception: I put my gel on after banding, when my hair was 90% dry. I was worried about banding gelled hair, imagining severe demarcations along each hair section once dry. That didn't work too well.  Next time I'll gel then band and see how that fares.
> 
> Here's the video demo I copied:


Thanks so much!  I'm going to try it again.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Dayjoy said:


> Thanks so much!  I'm going to try it again.



@Dayjoy,

You're more than welcome! Please let us know how it turns out. 

I think the bands that Natural85 used are just fine to use. But in case you're interested, the bands I used are below. I love them because they are stretchy but feel like soft cloth.

The larger bands = baby headbands I purchased from here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01I9U4GRA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The smaller bands look and feel just like the baby headbands. I got them from Walmart. I can't find them online. They are clothy and not plasticy at all. They are the Ouchless brand, in a soft and clothy version, not the typical band.

Please click to enlarge:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My most recent hair experiment before tonight's was an egg-and-oil overnight growth experiment. Fun, but I don't think it worked.

Tonight's experiment was to prepoo with ghee. (The video shared at LHCF of the lady's luxuriously moisturized locks kind of got me, along with the ghee threads here.)

Results: My hair is definitely more moisturized after prepooing with it for about 10 hours and then cleansing with DevaCurl Decadence No Poo. But I do not care for the movie-popcorn-smelling hair.  I like the results a lot, but unless I can add a scent to it, I don't think I'll be moved to do it again. I'd be more moved to find something with similar or better results but that smells neutral or good.


----------



## Kindheart

Lush hair care sucks .
–—–
I m being gentler with my hair ,lots of moisture less manipulation and heat . 
-----


----------



## Dayjoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My most recent hair experiment before tonight's was an egg-and-oil overnight growth experiment. Fun, but I don't think it worked.
> 
> Tonight's experiment was to prepoo with ghee. (The video shared at LHCF of the lady's luxuriously moisturized locks kind of got me, along with the ghee threads here.)
> 
> Results: My hair is definitely more moisturized after prepooing with it for about 10 hours and then cleansing with DevaCurl Decadence No Poo. But I do not care for the movie-popcorn-smelling hair.  I like the results a lot, but unless I can add a scent to it, I don't think I'll be moved to do it again. I'd be more moved to find something with similar or better results but that smells neutral or good.


Thanks!  I was hoping you'd remember to show me which bands you use.  I'm putting those on my grocery list for today.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

rileypak said:


> I forgot I'd bought stylers from Sarenzo, gel from QB , Hello Curly, Soultanicals gel, Obia custard, Inahsi custard...
> 
> Well you get the point



What does QB stand for? Does Qhemet sell a gel?!?? Thanks!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm starting to think that if I could only use one brand, it would be DevaCurl.

Two? I'd add on Annabelle's PerfectBlends.

Three? I think it would be either NurCreations or Darcy's Botanicals . . . but that is just based on research and reviews.

Then there are random products that really make a difference, such as Oyin Hair Dew and the SM hipo masque.

I am inspired to simplify and excited to use three months of not buying in order to hone in on techniques and products my hair loves/likes.

I just feel like there's still some good and potentially GREAT stuff I just really should trial someday, in case they're game changers for my hair: Honey's Handmades, more Qhemet products, Komaza stuff, Hydroquench Systems once CS improves, Curl Junkie, Kenra, even Ouidad.

Sigh-smile.


----------



## Dayjoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What does QB stand for? Does Qhemet sell a gel?!?? Thanks!


QB is Qhemet (Biologics).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Dayjoy said:


> QB is Qhemet (Biologics).



Thanks! That's the only QB I knew! They sell a gel?!??


----------



## rileypak

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks! That's the only QB I knew! They sell a gel?!??



No, QB used to make/sell a gel (Honeybush Tea Soft Gel) but they don't anymore. I used it a few times for Curlformers sets and I loved it.
Every time I see the bottles in the fridge, I get a little sad that I don't have more.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

rileypak said:


> No, QB used to make/sell a gel (Honeybush Tea Soft Gel) but they don't anymore. I used it a few times for Curlformers sets and I loved it.
> Every time I see the bottles in the fridge, I get a little sad that I don't have more.



I'm sad, sad, sad and I've never even used it! They need to bring it baaaaack!!!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

CeeLex33 said:


> Bee Mine Organics
> 
> www.beemineorganics.com
> 
> View attachment 371865



Man. I am supposed to be on a no-buy officially starting September 1 but unofficially already started. (Where is the "pout like a toddler" emoticon?)

Sooooooooo many people have advised me to use these products, it's not even funny. The DC and the curly butter, or whatever. Oh, decisions, decisions.


----------



## kanozas

My hair, sigh....just dry and stuff.  Does beeswax dry out hair?  I used a tiny bit of  homemade Egyptian Magic on my strands today and wonder if beeswax buildup is bad.


----------



## Nightingale

I saw a white girl with faux locs today. They actually looked good.


----------



## Sharpened

kanozas said:


> My hair, sigh....just dry and stuff.  Does beeswax dry out hair?  I used a tiny bit of  homemade Egyptian Magic on my strands today and wonder if beeswax buildup is bad.


Yes, it can, if you use it too much without clarifying. What else are you using now? What do you want to do?


----------



## kanozas

Sharpened said:


> Yes, it can, if you use it too much without clarifying. What else are you using now? What do you want to do?


 

I don't do anything particular, wash, go.  I used it just to tame some fly-aways.  It's mixed in with a skin moisturizing formula of raw honey, almond oil, olive oil and a little bit of beeswax (Egyptian Magic recipe without the extra pollen and royal jelly).  I'll be sure to clarify when I shampoo again.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Sharpened

kanozas said:


> I don't do anything particular, wash, go.  I used it just to tame some fly-aways.  It's mixed in with a skin moisturizing formula of raw honey, almond oil, olive oil and a little bit of beeswax (Egyptian Magic recipe without the extra pollen and royal jelly).


Are you cowashing? What are you doing to seal in the water?


----------



## kanozas

Sharpened said:


> Are you cowashing? What are you doing to seal in the water?




I don't co-wash and don't seal in much of anything...just that creme.  Usually, I'll use a leave-in to seal down the cuticle cuz I get very frizzy.  My hair is not styled lol.  It's in a ponytail most times.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

kanozas said:


> My hair, sigh....just dry and stuff.  Does beeswax dry out hair?  I used a tiny bit of  homemade Egyptian Magic on my strands today and wonder if beeswax buildup is bad.



I feel like it would be impossible for your hair to be dry if you clarified, applied Oyin Hair Dew, and sealed with jojoba oil.

The sciencyhair blog ranks jojoba oil as an incredible sealer.

I know of very few folks who say Oyin Hair Dew (at Target) is not super moisturizing.

But every head is different!


----------



## kanozas

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I feel like it would be impossible for your hair to be dry if you clarified, applied Oyin Hair Dew, and sealed with jojoba oil.
> 
> The sciencyhair blog ranks jojoba oil as an incredible sealer.
> 
> I know of very few folks who say Oyin Hair Dew (at Target) is not super moisturizing.
> 
> But every head is different!


@Sharpened

OH, wait...forgive me...I had recently hennae'd but didn't steam condition.  That's probably it.  Plus, this leave-in was Infusium 23 (new formula, which I hate now).  It could also be the horrid humidity.  I'm frizzy as hades!


----------



## kanozas

I just don't like goopy stuff.  I tried Cantu custard and loved the smell and the textured feel in my hand but no matter how I used it, it left me hard and dry.  Too much, it was rubbery.  Too little, it was dry.  I had to give it to my daughter.  I honestly think it's this crazy humidity this year.  Can't it also dry out your hair?  You'd think it wouldn't but with all the sweating, I dunno.  I'd hate to waste all this henna.  Gave it up over  year ago and tried to go back to it.  Sigh.

Maybe I need to go back to shampooing daily with a gentle cleanser until Summer breaks or at least co-washing daily.  I used to use Nature's Gate (real earthy smelling one that is brown).  Loved that stuff but I'm having trouble getting it locally.


----------



## Sharpened

kanozas said:


> @Sharpened
> 
> OH, wait...forgive me...I had recently hennae'd but didn't steam condition.  That's probably it.  Plus, this leave-in was Infusium 23 (new formula, which I hate now).  It could also be the horrid humidity.  I'm frizzy as hades!


That's a lot of protein, the henna and Infusium 23. What do you have that is more moisturizing that you can steam into your hair?


----------



## kanozas

Sharpened said:


> That's a lot of protein, the henna and Infusium 23. What do you have that is more moisturizing that you can steam into your hair?




Well, I recently tried the Naturally Silk Elements Deep Moisturizing Conditioner and I love the smell and thickness of this mask.  Was going to mix with raw honey and maybe some amla tea and steam.  I might try it this evening.  And I steam with a Turbie Twist by just microwaving the damp towel, placing it on my hair and covering with two plastic shower caps.  I'll repeat it a few times.

It it weren't for these pesky greys that now frame my baby hairs...awful place to get greys lol.  I wouldn't be hennae'ing much at all.  Maybe I should go back to ION semi-permanentt.  Struggle is real.


----------



## kanozas

So, should I clarify this beeswax out of my hair (it's just a very light layer) before steaming?  It might impede the moisture getting in?  I just washed this morning.   Me thinks to keep the DIY Egyptian Magic for my skin from now on.  I have the kind of hair that you have to get a run on the the moisture before Fall sets in or else, it's just no good all Winter.


----------



## Sharpened

I only see Nature's Gate in health foods stores. The website has a store locator by zip code.


kanozas said:


> Well, I recently tried the Naturally Silk Elements Deep Moisturizing Conditioner and I love the smell and thickness of this mask.  Was going to mix with raw honey and maybe some amla tea and steam.  I might try it this evening.  And I steam with a Turbie Twist by just microwaving the damp towel, placing it on my hair and covering with two plastic shower caps.  I'll repeat it a few times.
> 
> It it weren't for these pesky greys that now frame my baby hairs...awful place to get greys lol.  I wouldn't be hennae'ing much at all.  Maybe I should go back to ION semi-permanentt.  Struggle is real.





kanozas said:


> So, should I clarify this beeswax out of my hair (it's just a very light layer) before steaming?  It might impede the moisture getting in?  I just washed this morning.   Me thinks to keep the DIY Egyptian Magic for my skin from now on.  I have the kind of hair that you have to get a run on the the moisture before Fall sets in or else, it's just no good all Winter.


Sounds good to me. Do you have a preferred oil or cream to seal in the moisture?


----------



## kanozas

Sharpened said:


> I only see Nature's Gate in health foods stores. The website has a store locator by zip code.
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me. Do you have a preferred oil or cream to seal in the moisture?




I'll do scalp pre-treatments once in awhile with JBCO,  Amla, Japanese camellia but I don't usually slather on oils much.  Don't like the feel.


----------



## Sharpened

kanozas said:


> I'll do scalp pre-treatments once in awhile with JBCO,  Amla, Japanese camellia but I don't usually slather on oils much.  Don't like the feel.


Understandable, I only like oils for oil washing or detangling. So you still need a cream or custard to seal everything in, right?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Dayjoy said:


> Thanks!  I was hoping you'd remember to show me which bands you use.  I'm putting those on my grocery list for today.



They are kind of hard to find. I have only seen them at a few WalMarts. If you don't see them, no worries: Naptural85's will do.


----------



## kanozas

Sharpened said:


> Understandable, I only like oils for oil washing or detangling. So you still need a cream or custard to seal everything in, right?




Still have Mitchell's styling glaze.  I thought I'd use the Infusium 23 like I used to do...no go.  Formula is way off for some reason.  Most of these creams are full of cones and sometimes they react weird with my hair.  I haven't found a custard I like yet.  I'll try one, give it a few go's then I don't like it.  Think I'm going to try Blueberry Bliss and see how that is.


----------



## Sharpened

kanozas said:


> Still have Mitchell's styling glaze.  I thought I'd use the Infusium 23 like I used to do...no go.  Formula is way off for some reason.  Most of these creams are full of cones and sometimes they react weird with my hair.  I haven't found a custard I like yet.  I'll try one, give it a few go's then I don't like it.  Think I'm going to try Blueberry Bliss and see how that is.


There might be an ingredient your hair does not like. For me, I am allergic to coconut oil and it makes my hair hard and tangly... and it is in like 90% of all hair care products now.


----------



## curlyTisME

Lost some length today but it was needed. Got a trim to even my hair out all over. I'm glad as it was much needed. Now I plan to devote myself to consistency and healthy hair practices.


----------



## ms.tatiana

My edges are going to be the death of me! 
I always think being bald would be easier, cause without edges hairstyles suck!


----------



## discodumpling

I missed my summer henna session & here we are with fall right around the corner...
It certainly won't get done this weekend ir the next as my family tries to strangle the life out of whatever is left of the summer with a million activities.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I aspire one day to have a regimen similar to this nice regimen with few products. Sounds smart, economical, and effective. (I've gotta finishing trialing the products in my stash, first. ) Her hair is long and looks healthy. 

http://naturalcocodoll.com/my-current-hair-regime-may-2013/

I also want her length check t-shirt (http://naturalcocodoll.com/shop/) because the inches are on the FRONT. She's in the UK.

ASIDE: I think her breasts are giving her an inaccurate measurement because her t-shirt can't lay flat! (Unfortunately, I wouldn't have that problem.  ) Maybe I can find a similar shirt at Ebay or Amazon.


----------



## kanozas

Hmmm, humidity breaks, my hair is smoother, soft, no frizz, even with that beeswaxy leave-in.  Yep, it's the humidity that kills it.  I'm sure that some products just perform even worse when the humidity is deadly.  Well, still going to steam and deep condition today.  For next month, I'll just cave and get the Dom, rinses again for weekly use.   Infusium 23 is bust...this new formulation.  Hate it.  And no, I don't "seal" and goop on glop.  I've tried.  Doesn't work for me.  Even shea butter is waxy and gross feeling.  I tried many times.  Off to watch more hair vid techniques that don't work for me lol.  I can fantasize, though hehe.

Think I want to trim a little more today as well.


----------



## faithVA

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I aspire one day to have a regimen similar to this nice regimen with few products. Sounds smart, economical, and effective. (I've gotta finishing trialing the products in my stash, first. ) Her hair is long and looks healthy.
> 
> http://naturalcocodoll.com/my-current-hair-regime-may-2013/
> 
> I also want her length check t-shirt (http://naturalcocodoll.com/shop/) because the inches are on the FRONT. She's in the UK.
> 
> ASIDE: I think her breasts are giving her an inaccurate measurement because her t-shirt can't lay flat! (Unfortunately, I wouldn't have that problem.  ) Maybe I can find a similar shirt at Ebay or Amazon.



Yeah I was looking at that thinking all of those curves are not helping her measurements at all. If they were on the side that might be more useful.  I will have to stick to the numbers in the back.


----------



## rileypak

I think I'm going to try using one line for a wash day and see how it goes. Probably with these Up North Naturals products...


----------



## KinkyRN

I have learned that no matter how low pathenol is in the ingredient list my hair acts like it's a protein. Will help reduce this products I buy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Dayjoy said:


> Thanks so much!  I'm going to try it again.



@Dayjoy, here is documentation of my latest adventure in banding: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/fall-winter-wash-n-go-challenge.740985/page-93#post-23041033

Somehow I ended up with a fluffy fro. I liked it, but it wasn't intentional. 

I am thinking the lotion I used (before banding) is the "culprit." I think next time I'm going to use DevaCurl SuperCreme (before banding, I guess) . . . and I might band differently: Instead of using one long band down each section (like the first pic), I might band like the second pic shows -- using several tiny bands. I'm wondering if that makes any difference, because with the single band down the length, my banded hair sections curve somewhat.


----------



## Dayjoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Dayjoy, here is documentation of my latest adventure in banding: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/fall-winter-wash-n-go-challenge.740985/page-93#post-23041033
> 
> Somehow I ended up with a fluffy fro. I liked it, but it wasn't intentional.
> 
> I am thinking the lotion I used (before banding) is the "culprit." I think next time I'm going to use DevaCurl SuperCreme (before banding, I guess) . . . and I might band differently: Instead of using one long band down each section (like the first pic), I might band like the second pic shows -- using several tiny bands. I'm wondering if that makes any difference, because with the single band down the length, my banded hair sections curve somewhat.


Thanks so much!  When I tried it before I banded like the first pic and wasn't satisfied with the results.  I always wondered if I tried the second method would it come out better.

Off topic-you are SO PRETTY!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Dayjoy said:


> Thanks so much!  When I tried it before I banded like the first pic and wasn't satisfied with the results.  I always wondered if I tried the second method would it come out better.
> 
> Off topic-you are SO PRETTY!!!



You're welcome.

And, oh! That's not me in the picture! I just grabbed those off of the internet.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying to resist the urge to grab some APB leave-ins. I normally use heavier products during the fall and winter since my schedule gets crazy and I only get around to moisturizing once or twice a week. I think I can hold off until spring...or at least Black.Friday lol.


----------



## Sharpened

*squee*
I got a 1" growth spurt in a month!
*squee*




*ahem*

*middle-age demeanor*

Now to get DH to take some pics...


----------



## acapnleo

I want to straighten my hair,  but while I'm using surge,  might be a waste with the reversion from the spray.


----------



## YesToHair!

Pulled my hair down on the side of my face and it is right at the angle of my jaw below my ear...i'm claiming EL...goodbye 
TWA!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

rileypak said:


> I think I'm going to try using one line for a wash day and see how it goes. Probably with these Up North Naturals products...



You've inspired me, Riley! Don't forget to update us, please!

I'm going with DevaCurl Decadence. This will be interesting!


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> You've inspired me, Riley! Don't forget to update us, please!
> 
> I'm going with DevaCurl Decadence. This will be interesting!



Do you have The Conditioner One I believe it's called. How you you like it after cleansing.  I mean, I consider it to be a rinse out because it doesn't state otherwise, that's why I didn't purchase it. My hair does not benefit from not DCing. I feel like the no poo conditioner cleanses enough to still DC though. It has coco... betaine in it, so it's still cleansing. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> Trying to resist the urge to grab some APB leave-ins. I normally use heavier products during the fall and winter since my schedule gets crazy and I only get around to moisturizing once or twice a week. I think I can hold off until spring...or at least Black.Friday lol.



Which do you have now? 

So far, I'm loving The Cherry Kukui and t last a while.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> Do you have The Conditioner One I believe it's called. How you you like it after cleansing.  I mean, I consider it to be a rinse out because it doesn't state otherwise, that's why I didn't purchase it. My hair does not benefit from not DCing. I feel like the no poo conditioner cleanses enough to still DC though. It has coco... betaine in it, so it's still cleansing.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.



Will do!

I do have the One Condition. My (expert, amazing) stylist conditioned my hair with it, *leaving a little bit of it in.* It looked and felt amazing. She dried me under the dryer. I didn't even recognize my hair. Just gorgeous.


----------



## KinkyRN

So yeah, I'm confused everyone of these SM products have panthenol in them some where in the ingredients. Maybe it's a combination of another ingredient and the pathenol that my hair detests. 
Side note I think I have 3 patches of hi porosity hair! Just when I thought I had something figured out.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Will do!
> 
> I do have the One Condition. My (expert, amazing) stylist conditioned my hair with it, *leaving a little bit of it in.* It looked and felt amazing. She dried me under the dryer. I didn't even recognize my hair. Just gorgeous.



You think leaving a bit more in to weight the hair down would help with a more successful WNG?


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> Which do you have now?
> 
> So far, I'm loving The Cherry Kukui and t last a while.


Just the regular spray leave in. It's a serum like consistency. I didn't like it at first, it really didn't do anything magical but I like it now. For me, spraying it doesn't work so I pour out a little into my hands then apply it. It's light but moisturizing and leaves my hair soft. I want to try the cherry kukui but I forgot why I didn't.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> You think leaving a bit more in to weight the hair down would help with a more successful WNG?



I think so. My hair feels good leaving it in. I'm looking at the results now, and it's pretty and defined, but SUPER shrunken.


----------



## SuchaLady

I've decided that I'm going back to saran roller wrapping even if I don't wear my hair down. My hair has made me look crazy enough this year. No more air drying until further notice. 

I'm waiting to see if I get my new job. If so I'll start right away. If not, I'll look raggedy at my current job for a couple more weeks until it cools off


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want 2-3 more wigs  Maybe Sam's Beauty will have a Labor Day sale. Lemme see what locobeauty has in stock. They sent me a coupon


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Dayjoy said:


> Thanks!  I was hoping you'd remember to show me which bands you use.  I'm putting those on my grocery list for today.



I found the small bands I use for banding at Target just now.

Picture attached. It says "athletic" on them. They are perfectly stretchy.


----------



## niknakmac

Note to self: 

never wash and go again in life.  Knot city.  
Cantu leave in and curl activator left my hair super dry and sticky. Never again.


----------



## curlyTisME

I've decided to be a dedicated straight hair natural until further notice. I'll be visiting the stylist (my best friends cousin) twice a month also for washes, trims and deep treatments. My ends need constant TLC I've learned. Shedding and breakage have always been my sensitive subjects. My hair is too fine for lots of manipulation. 

I'll pin curl nightly and apply no product between appointments. My hair and scalp never really get dry since I drink so much water. The added products just weigh my hair down anyway. Time to really take my hair care a lot more seriously than I have in the past. I'll be taking my Manetabolism too. 

She (the stylist) also recommended crochet braids to me as a protective style rather than braids and I might try it out once it cools down in October. She'll be doing them.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Note to self:
> 
> never wash and go again in life.  Knot city.
> Cantu leave in and curl activator left my hair super dry and sticky. Never again.



In life. 

 Someone else whose hair does not like Cantu! I will see folks with GORGEOUS hair out and about. I ask them what they use, and often it's "Cantu ____ (blah blah blah) product." I thank my lucky stars all the TIME that trialing Cantu did not cost much. Those products do my hair TERRIBLE. Just TERRIBLE. It's amazing how differently products do different folks' hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Oh my GOODNESS, am I loving, loving, LOVING the ingredient list on this bottle of NurCreations Moroccan Rhassoul Clay Cleansing Mud Wash. 

And the size of the bottle!!! Yeeeeeeessssssss!

WOULD IT BE WRONG OF ME . . . if I end up liking this clay wash, to leave a review for other naturals at Naturalicious's site that basically says, "I am so grateful to Naturalicious for providing a way for me to easily try clay washing. The Naturalicious clay wash does a great job of cleansing and moisturizing. However, as other reviewers have noted, the bottle goes fast! When you consider the price per ounce and then factor in shipping costs, using it can get quite costly. I have since found a brand of Moroccan Rhassoul clay that costs less for DOUBLE the amount . . . and the shipping costs less as well. . . ."


----------



## vevster

I just used Jane Carters a Frizz Free Styling Smoother and Design Essentials Honey Curl Forming Custard w/ Honey & Chamolmile and love the texture of both!

Of course, tomorrow will tell all. I'm working on my perfecting flat twist out.


----------



## Napp

Jc Penney salon didn't work out and although I was initially devestated, I now think that it was for the best. 

Now I think I found the perfect job for me right now. I just sent in my resume. Wish me luck y'all!


----------



## HappywithJC723

Wore a puff to church today. Tell me why I had a GRASSHOPPER crawling in it right before service started. I didn't feel it AT ALL! One of the older church ladies knocked it out for me


----------



## HappywithJC723

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I found the small bands I use for banding at Target just now.
> 
> Picture attached. It says "athletic" on them. They are perfectly stretchy.



Yesss!!! I love these!


----------



## Beany

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh my GOODNESS, am I loving, loving, LOVING the ingredient list on this bottle of NurCreations Moroccan Rhassoul Clay Cleansing Mud Wash.
> 
> And the size of the bottle!!! Yeeeeeeessssssss!
> 
> WOULD IT BE WRONG OF ME . . . if I end up liking this clay wash, to leave a review for other naturals at Naturalicious's site that basically says, "I am so grateful to Naturalicious for providing a way for me to easily try clay washing. The Naturalicious clay wash does a great job of cleansing and moisturizing. However, as other reviewers have noted, the bottle goes fast! When you consider the price per ounce and then factor in shipping costs, using it can get quite costly. I have since found a brand of Moroccan Rhassoul clay that costs less for DOUBLE the amount . . . and the shipping costs less as well. . . ."





This mud wash is a staple for me. Loves it. Everything from NurCreations has been good. She knows what she's doing on the ingredient and formulation front.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Beany said:


> This mud wash is a staple for me. Loves it. Everything from NurCreations has been good. She knows what she's doing on the ingredient and formulation front.



Wooo, thanks for sharing. I feel even BETTER now about this purchase. Yay!


----------



## toaster

My boyfriend moved and I'm going to visit him next week. I made a mental note to bring a new satin pillowcase because I was sure the one I left at his last apartment would have been thrown out.

We Skyped last night and I'm like... are you laying on my pillowcase?! He said it was the only one he brought with him to the new apartment.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

ms.tatiana said:


> My edges are going to be the death of me!
> I always think being bald would be easier, cause without edges hairstyles suck!



 My edges aren't the best, either. Creativity is our friend.  At least the rest of our hair is alright.


----------



## Dayjoy

toaster said:


> My boyfriend moved and I'm going to visit him next week. I made a mental note to bring a new satin pillowcase because I was sure the one I left at his last apartment would have been thrown out.
> 
> We Skyped last night and I'm like... are you laying on my pillowcase?! He said it was the only one he brought with him to the new apartment.


He probably sleeps with it because it reminds him of you.


----------



## Britt

Gonna wash and do small twists tonight. For the past two washes I did 2 strand twists and much to my chagrin and dismay I prefer it over my beloved wet flat twists . I was adamant about not liking two strand twists because I tried it when I first went natural and it took much longer to put them in and they kinda were just sticking up, it didn't lay/fall as uniformly as my no fail flat twist out. 

Last Monday I did my usual wet flat twist out with a newly discovered loved product for wet twist outs - blueberry control paste.  This twist out did not come out as nicely as the two strand twists. It frizzed faster and had to be retwisted. 

The pros of the two strand twists on wet hair for me: 
It lasts LONGER! 
I can wear the twists the very next day pulled back and it doesn't look too crazy. 
After I take the twists down, that same night I can get away with not retwisting at all and putting on a scarf and going to sleep. The next day I can put my hair in chunky twists and it still looks good. 
It looks more neat and uniform because each strand of hair is coated with product and twisted in a way that somehow makes my twist out utterly frizz proof in his humidity. 
My twists just last much longer! I'm happy with that alone!!!!! 

The con: 
Takes a little longer to do them on wash day.  

Tonight I am going to do a head of two stranded twists and wear them to work tmrw. I think going forward I'll save the flat twists to do big chunky flat twists when my hair is blow dried and I want a different look. The two strand twists on wet hair gives me so much more longevity and less frustration.


----------



## toaster

Dayjoy said:


> He probably sleeps with it because it reminds him of you.


Knowing him he sleeps with it because he knows if I don't have a satin pillowcase I WILL have my bonnet on, and he wants nothing to do with that.


----------



## rileypak

I didn't plan to wash my hair today (especially given how soft and fluffy it is right now) but I kinda wanna try my hand at some styling.
Decisions, decisions...


----------



## KinksAndInk

All 3 of my wigs should be here this week. I think I'm going to wear the straight one first and save the big curly hair for when it gets cold. I still have 4 more that I want. I'll probably get 1 in October and the rest for Black.Friday.


----------



## Saludable84

toaster said:


> Knowing him he sleeps with it because he knows if I don't have a satin pillowcase I WILL have my bonnet on, and he wants nothing to do with that.



*off to order a pillowcase now*


----------



## toaster

Saludable84 said:


> *off to order a pillowcase now*


I'm trying not to buy one myself. I usually get the "satin" cases from Target or Walmart, but I have my eye on a silk pillowcase and matching eye mask combo.


----------



## toaster

I got an iPad Pro this weekend and my keyboard case came today. I feel like a brand new LHCF member. I hated typing on my phone but I never browsed the forum on my laptop.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Feeling I have a plan. If I can get and retain 4 inches of hair, I will be so happy


----------



## Sharpened

I promise not to buzz my hair off anymore when I grow past 14" and to braid it up, no extensions. I'll be looking like RG3, oh well. I see headwraps in my future...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm going to commit to four consecutive wash-and-go's using the SM Souffle. This because it's not DC-ing, cleansing, or conditioning that are my issues. My issue is sealing moisture and styling. 

For attempt one:
Clarify: Clay wash
Condition: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition (leave it in)
Seal: Jojoba oil
Style: SM souffle





toaster said:


> I'm trying not to buy one myself. I usually get the "satin" cases from Target or Walmart, but I have my eye on a silk pillowcase and matching eye mask combo.



I have a satin one. I'd love a silk one. Where can a silk one be purchased?


----------



## Moih Aunaturel

Yay !! Youh hou !! 

I've found my hibiscus and fenugrec powders (with rhassoul clay but I don't plan to use it).

Still wondering why oh why was I so afraid of using a comb. Now I have to figure the frequency.

I think this + no real protein treatment + no trimming + health (nutrition) are the main reasons of me being at APL overall (little more on the back). 
My natural journey began in 2010 at NL for the longest part.

Like I said I am now trying to build a solid regimen. I want 2017 to be full BSB/BSL year.


----------



## toaster

@YvetteWithJoy I've seen pure silk cases at sephora, nordstrom, dermstore.com, and even beauty.com


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

toaster said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I've seen pure silk cases at sephora, nordstrom, dermstore.com, and even beauty.com



Thanks!


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I have a satin one. I'd love a silk one. Where can a silk one be purchased?


I got mine ten years ago from this eBay seller: Feeling Pampered


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> I got mine ten years ago from this eBay seller: Feeling Pampered


 
Many thanks!


----------



## kanozas

I think Hana henna has metals in it.  It's supposed to be 100% pure indigo and henna but I don't think so.  I use hendigo and although they say it is permanent, there are ways you can lift it.  Vit. C powder, honey and shampoo cap work.  I've lifted it previously (that hair is all cut off) with a traditional shampoo cap ('poo+powder lift) .  Well, why did this stuff start smelling of metals?  Like copper pennies?  I'd heard that a lot of these companies are lying, mixing these supposed baq hennas.  I think this one is not pure.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I should have all of my wigs by Thursday afternoon then I'll spend Thursday night and Friday morning making my crochet wig. I'm ready for some protective styling and great growth this fall/winter.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

I'm wondering why I have grey hairs, shed hairs, and some random otherwise "normal" hairs that are bone straight when I am 100% natural. Is there some science behind grey hairs and shed hairs that lose their curl? Regardless, at least those hairs I can excuse. The ones I especially hate are the normal looking and healthy hairs that are stick straight and kind of doing their own thing.


----------



## imaginary

kanozas said:


> I think Hana henna has metals in it.  It's supposed to be 100% pure indigo and henna but I don't think so.  I use hendigo and although they say it is permanent, there are ways you can lift it.  Vit. C powder, honey and shampoo cap work.  I've lifted it previously (that hair is all cut off) with a traditional shampoo cap ('poo+powder lift) .  Well, why did this stuff start smelling of metals?  Like copper pennies?  I'd heard that a lot of these companies are lying, mixing these supposed baq hennas.  I think this one is not pure.



That seems sketchy. Maybe they mix in Iron oxides (mandoor) like in kalpi tone?


----------



## kanozas

imaginary said:


> That seems sketchy. Maybe they mix in Iron oxides (mandoor) like in kalpi tone?




I've never used the kalpi tone and it wouldn't have any Hindi ingredients listed.  It's supposedly an Egyptian product and I got it from our Lebanese grocer.  Then again, I've heard of other people who swear that indigo makes their hair like straw.  Just read that yesterday.  That's why I decided to try and strip some of this color out.  I know, I know, some think you can't.  But you can, actually.  But dang..should not be smelling of metal at all.  I've heard that there are quite a few Indian products that have added metallic ingredients but don't list them.  SMH.


----------



## toaster

Was there a thread on Taren Guy's journey to freeform locs? If this was 8 years ago the forum would have blown up.


----------



## Anaisin

toaster said:


> Was there a thread on Taren Guy's journey to freeform locs? If this was 8 years ago the forum would have blown up.




I wonder why she was so popular. I often look back at the old popular gurus videos and she's one I didn't get.


----------



## toaster

Anaisin said:


> I wonder why she was so popular. I often look back at the old popular gurus videos and she's one I didn't get.



Before she started dying and heat damaging her hair over and over again she had beautiful, big curls and that was "the popular look" for so long. She definitely wasn't the most knowledgeable about hair, but she was pretty and popular. Once her personal life became public folly and hair information was more easily accessivle, she fell off.


----------



## Nightingale

I really wanted to try (buy) some new products but realized that if I used my own products in a different way, I could get the results I wanted. I'm glad my hair looks good but I'm a little disappointed I didn't have a reason to play with new hair goodies.


----------



## Saludable84

toaster said:


> Was there a thread on Taren Guy's journey to freeform locs? If this was 8 years ago the forum would have blown up.



Why does this name sound so familiar?


----------



## toaster

Saludable84 said:


> Why does this name sound so familiar?


A big YouTube personality from back in the day. Taren916 was her channel


----------



## Saludable84

toaster said:


> A big YouTube personality from back in the day. Taren916 was her channel



I remember her. Wasn't she kinda  sloppy? That's not the one with the mysterious child right? Or crazy kid situation?


----------



## toaster

Saludable84 said:


> I remember her. Wasn't she kinda  sloppy? That's not the one with the mysterious child right? Or crazy kid situation?


Yessss. She has two older children that seem to have disappeared. She has a daughter and then she had another son with a married man. That she still hasn't married.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I got my wigs a day early.


----------



## Rocky91

waiting for enough hair to get some braids like....


----------



## Prettymetty

I should have tried a bkt a long time ago. It has made my hair easier to manage without changing my curl pattern.  Basically I get soft silky hair with slip, quicker blowouts and stronger ends. Uncurly is the brand I used.


----------



## PJaye

The Soultanicals Strand Repair DC and the Mielle Babassu DC are dupes for one another.  Their ingredients are similar, and they also serve the same purpose and offer the same results - silky soft, highly moisturized, balanced hair.  Their only difference lies in their consistency, with the Soultanicals being thick and creamy while the Mielle has a thin, lotion-like, I should be in a bottle not a jar texture (the Mielle also tingles slightly due to its peppermint content).  Get one or the other, but there is no need for both, says the person who again finds herself possessing three jars of each product.  I'm beginning to see the problem...


----------



## GGsKin

Sometimes I think I can feel my hair growing...I know it's not probable, but still....


----------



## CodeRed

I wonder .... can you use a wrap lotion before blow drying?


----------



## Dayjoy

bhndbrwneyes said:


> I'm wondering why I have grey hairs, shed hairs, and some random otherwise "normal" hairs that are bone straight when I am 100% natural. Is there some science behind grey hairs and shed hairs that lose their curl? Regardless, at least those hairs I can excuse. The ones I especially hate are the normal looking and healthy hairs that are stick straight and kind of doing their own thing.


I just watched a two part series on YouTube called The Science of Gray Hair and in it she tells why grays are straighter than the rest.:


----------



## Sharpened

Dayjoy said:


> I just watched a two part series on YouTube called The Science of Gray Hair and in it she tells why grays are straighter than the rest.:


Well, it looks like I will taking chlorella for the rest of my life and getting some traditionally prepared he shou wu (fo-ti) capsules this month.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I dont know. my bang twists are looking very thickish lately.


----------



## Anaisin

shawnyblazes said:


> I dont know. my bang twists are looking very thickish lately.



Oh.

I'm sick of you tbh. Always bragging lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Anaisin said:


> Oh.
> 
> I'm sick of you tbh. Always bragging lol


, Let me get to BSL at the end of the year and you might wind up kicking me @Anaisin


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@trclemons  Happy born day!!!


----------



## nothidden

Sharpened said:


> Well, it looks like I will taking chlorella for the rest of my life and getting some traditionally prepared he shou wu (fo-ti) capsules this month.


Chlorella was actually mentioned?  I'll have to view this.  There's a thread.  Many members are taking chlorella for their hair.

EDIT:  For those who didn't view the 'grey hair' video, chlorophyll was mentioned, which is contained in high amounts in chlorella (higher) and wheatgrass (very high) and all leafy greens (it gives the green its color).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@trclemons 
 And Thank You for All You do to Keep me on my PJ Hussle.


----------



## Sharpened

nothidden said:


> Chlorella was actually mentioned?  I'll have to view this.  There's a thread.  Many members are taking chlorella for their hair.


She mentioned chlorophyll in the vid and I know chlorella already has it. A quote from this link: http://www.freegrab.net/chlorella.htm


> *Best sources of Chlorophyll:* More abundant and richest sources of chlorophyll may be found in chlorella, spirulina, wheat grass and barley grass and lesser amounts in green vegetables.


----------



## nothidden

Sharpened said:


> She mentioned chlorophyll in the vid and I know chlorella already has it. A quote from this link: http://www.freegrab.net/chlorella.htm


I actually love grey hair, but I take sprirulina and chlorella daily...so the few greys I have maybe all I'll get.


----------



## imaginary

Bless this site. Gotta show my mother these options for her greys. I wonder how effectively these options reverse grey hair.


----------



## nothidden

imaginary said:


> Bless this site. Gotta show my mother these options for her greys. I wonder how effectively these options reverse grey hair.


I remember the video stating chlorophyll stopped new greys from appearing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I spent 50 minutes on this wash and go, but I'm tempted to wash it out because my Liquid Love arrived, as well as my Komaza samples. I'm soooooooooo curious about these products!!!


----------



## Napp

I went to an interview today and I usually wear a wig but I decided to wear my 5 day old wash n go instead. Unfortunately I didn't get the job (i need to work on my braiding skills) but I did get a nice compliment on my hair. It was puffy due to it raining outside so I was surprised at that.

I've exhausted my list of places to apply. Everyone wants experience. I am a little sad at that because it has been 3 months since I graduated. It seems like I'm just going to have to train myself and work for myself because no one wants to hire a newbie.


----------



## Dayjoy

Napp said:


> I went to an interview today and I usually wear a wig but I decided to wear my 5 day old wash n go instead. Unfortunately I didn't get the job (i need to work on my braiding skills) but I did get a nice compliment on my hair. It was puffy due to it raining outside so I was surprised at that.
> 
> I've exhausted my list of places to apply. Everyone wants experience. I am a little sad at that because it has been 3 months since I graduated. It seems like I'm just going to have to train myself and work for myself because no one wants to hire a newbie.


I know a lot of people get experience being an assistant for a "senior" hairstylist.  Is that an option for you?


----------



## Dee_33

Welp September is here and so begins my month of no dc'ing. I think I'll be ok since I don't use heat and I wear protective styles. I'm alternating herbal essences' hello hydration and argon oil conditioners as my rinse out.


----------



## Napp

Dayjoy said:


> I know a lot of people get experience being an assistant for a "senior" hairstylist.  Is that an option for you?



 This is the majority of the jobs I looked for. I'm just starting out and I dont have a whole skill set and clientelle pool like moknowshair or something


----------



## Dayjoy

Napp said:


> This is the majority of the jobs I looked for. I'm just starting out and I dont have a whole skill set and clientelle pool like moknowshair or something


You probably already thought of this, but I feel like "mainstream" chain salons (like Supercuts) might have more entry level positions available.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I've been too lazy to DC with heat lately. I just don't feel like sitting under the dryer. I need to get a heat cap.


----------



## Napp

Dayjoy said:


> You probably already thought of this, but I feel like "mainstream" chain salons (like Supercuts) might have more entry level positions available.



I applied at super cuts and ulta but they are a bit far for me since I use public transportation. Idk of other places. I live in a predominately black/non white area so I don't really see those kinds of places.


----------



## Dayjoy

Napp said:


> I applied at super cuts and ulta but they are a bit far for me since I use public transportation. Idk of other places. I live in a predominately black/non white area so I don't really see those kinds of places.


Dang!  Does the cosmetology school have a placement program or even a help wanted board?  I would think this would be the first place stylists looking for assistants would go.


----------



## Napp

Dayjoy said:


> Dang!  Does the cosmetology school have a placement program or even a help wanted board?  I would think this would be the first place stylists looking for assistants would go.



Yep I spent an hour at the school calling for jobs and leaving messages with the people who call the school for stylists. I had 3 interviews that were in white salons and once they saw me in person they said they will call me back. No one called me back. Personally I didn't like that the whole salon would stop when I came in and everyone is smiling. I felt so out of place. Honestly I've decided not to put myself in that situation again.

I feel like it's too early in my career to be so jaded though. I would take it easy but I need a source of income


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If my hair is undefined and puffy it appears to go unnoticed.  As soon as I wear a washngo or twistout, everyone compliments.


----------



## whiteoleander91

For those who have used Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner (just the regular conditioner), does it have good/decent slip? I am thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## Sharpened

Napp said:


> I had 3 interviews that were in white salons and once they saw me in person they said they will call me back. No one called me back. Personally I didn't like that the whole salon would stop when I came in and everyone is smiling. I felt so out of place. Honestly I've decided not to put myself in that situation again.


That's crazy! I have gone to black stylists who worked in white salons back in the 80s and 90s. Good Lord, are we going backwards or what?


----------



## rileypak

Why at this time of night do I have the urge to attempt my first kinda sorta WnG?


----------



## Dayjoy

Napp said:


> Yep I spent an hour at the school calling for jobs and leaving messages with the people who call the school for stylists. I had 3 interviews that were in white salons and once they saw me in person they said they will call me back. No one called me back. Personally I didn't like that the whole salon would stop when I came in and everyone is smiling. I felt so out of place. Honestly I've decided not to put myself in that situation again.
> 
> I feel like it's too early in my career to be so jaded though. I would take it easy but I need a source of income


I feel you.  I wish you were near me.  I need a good hair stylist for me and DD.  We'd be your first regulars.


----------



## CodeRed

Sharpened said:


> That's crazy! I have gone to black stylists who worked in white salons back in the 80s and 90s. Good Lord, are we going backwards or what?



Yes, we are. I've been thinking this about all of society. It seems like the 80's and 90's were more progressive than we are now. Crazy.


----------



## Napp

Sharpened said:


> That's crazy! I have gone to black stylists who worked in white salons back in the 80s and 90s. Good Lord, are we going backwards or what?


 
I really don't like the vibe I get once they see me in person. I remember I went to this small salon after talking to them on the phone. They were really eager and called me several times after I had missed their call. Then wanted to interview me that day. Since I was all dolled up that day I decided to make the trip to see them. When I got there they smiled and looked at each other. He said I need someone for the weekend I will call you back. Never heard from them again.


----------



## CodeRed

Napp said:


> I really don't like the vibe I get once they see me in person. I remember I went to this small salon after talking to them on the phone. They were really eager and called me several times after I had missed their call. Then wanted to interview me that day. Since I was all dolled up that day I decided to make the trip to see them. When I got there they smiled and looked at each other. He said I need someone for the weekend I will call you back. Never heard from them again.



Well, at least you know that place and others like it aren't your calling so you're time wasn't wasted. You'll find the place where you can use your talents and be with who you're supposed to be working with, meeting the people you're supposed to meet.


----------



## Sharpened

Napp said:


> I really don't like the vibe I get once they see me in person. I remember I went to this small salon after talking to them on the phone. They were really eager and called me several times after I had missed their call. Then wanted to interview me that day. Since I was all dolled up that day I decided to make the trip to see them. When I got there they smiled and looked at each other. He said I need someone for the weekend I will call you back. Never heard from them again.


This is nuts! They know what your training is since they had to go through it. Keep seeking; something will open up for you.


----------



## Sharpened

CodeRed said:


> Yes, we are. I've been thinking this about all of society. It seems like the 80's and 90's were more progressive than we are now. Crazy.


I have seen a few whites visit black salons back then as well. We are regressing...


----------



## Napp

Dayjoy said:


> I feel you.  I wish you were near me.  I need a good hair stylist for me and DD.  We'd be your first regulars.



 Maybe one day I will be the Reneice of New York LOL I will keep on looking


----------



## JerriBlank

PJaye said:


> The Soultanicals Strand Repair DC and the Mielle Babassu DC are dupes for one another.  Their ingredients are similar, and they also serve the same purpose and offer the same results - silky soft, highly moisturized, balanced hair.  Their only difference lies in their consistency, with the Soultanicals being thick and creamy while the Mielle has a thin, lotion-like, I should be in a bottle not a jar texture (the Mielle also tingles slightly due to its peppermint content).  Get one or the other, but there is no need for both, says the person who again finds herself possessing three jars of each product.  I'm beginning to see the problem...



Thank you!


----------



## PJaye

JerriBlank said:


> Thank you!



My pleasure.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Napp said:


> Maybe one day I will be the Reneice of New York LOL I will keep on looking



You will be!


----------



## discodumpling

Pinned one side of my  3 day old wash n go up and folks lost their minds! My wypipo (they've only seen my fro since I started working there) & my thirsty arsed DH! After 2+ yrs of mostly wash n go's dude is "tired" but i'm not! I'm bout to hop in the shower and do it again!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

whiteoleander91 said:


> For those who have used Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner (just the regular conditioner), does it have good/decent slip? I am thinking about giving it a try.



@whiteoleander91 This is one of my favorite conditioners. It has tons of slip for my hair. I use about 5-6 pumps on each section. (I condition in 6 sections) Let it sit for 3-5 minutes and tangles just slip and slide right past each other.


----------



## rileypak

My hair feels so soft this morning


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I saw this young lady in dunkin donuts with waist length hair.  I want that to be a goal of mine. If I can achieve waist length hair in 2 years, I'd be very happy with myself.


----------



## whiteoleander91

lulu97 said:


> @whiteoleander91 This is one of my favorite conditioners. It has tons of slip for my hair. I use about 5-6 pumps on each section. (I condition in 6 sections) Let it sit for 3-5 minutes and tangles just slip and slide right past each other.



Thank you!!! Have you tried the shampoo?


----------



## Purpleroses1010

Really wish I know what is causing my hair loss. Also wanted to reach ny goal of APL.


----------



## Sharpened

discodumpling said:


> Pinned one side of my  3 day old wash n go up and folks lost their minds! My wypipo (they've only seen my fro since I started working there) & my thirsty arsed DH! After 2+ yrs of mostly wash n go's dude is "tired" but i'm not! I'm bout to hop in the shower and do it again!


Rock it, girl. LOL! 

DH just told me last night he is starting to get used to me with hair again. He is patiently waiting for the return of the puff and will remind me if I wear it too long.


----------



## Dee_33

Napp said:


> I went to an interview today and I usually wear a wig but I decided to wear my 5 day old wash n go instead. Unfortunately I didn't get the job (i need to work on my braiding skills) but I did get a nice compliment on my hair. It was puffy due to it raining outside so I was surprised at that.
> 
> I've exhausted my list of places to apply. Everyone wants experience. I am a little sad at that because it has been 3 months since I graduated. It seems like I'm just going to have to train myself and work for myself because no one wants to hire a newbie.




I'm going to put it in the universe that you'll get your own salon and then you'll need to hire other stylists to help with all the overflow that you'll have. Good stylists who actually care about hair health are sooo needed. Keep pushing sis, it's going to work out for you.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm going to DC with Giovanni silk something or other DC that I purchased months ago accidentally. I'm excited: I've never used it, and it keeps popping up in LHCF posts as very good.

I'm going to go ahead and first clarify with ORS Aloe Creamy shampoo to ensure I get the full effects. However, I feel I might be clarifying too often in the name of trialing new products.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

whiteoleander91 said:


> Thank you!!! Have you tried the shampoo?



Yes I love the shampoo as well. I use it once a month to give me a clean slate. It has sulfates and I have color, so I try not to use it too often. It is a very good shampoo though.


----------



## whiteoleander91

lulu97 said:


> Yes I love the shampoo as well. I use it once a month to give me a clean slate. It has sulfates and I have color, so I try not to use it too often. It is a very good shampoo though.



Thank you ma'am! Thinking about stopping by Ulta after work today and getting the set. Your posts are very helpful!


----------



## DayStar

I've been getting the urge to relax my hair. This makes no sense.


----------



## imaginary

The ends of my hair are still so straight. Gotta prepare myself if there's heat damage. Honestly though, if the very tips stay straight and SSK-free


----------



## nothidden

Napp said:


> I really don't like the vibe I get once they see me in person. I remember I went to this small salon after talking to them on the phone. They were really eager and called me several times after I had missed their call. Then wanted to interview me that day. Since I was all dolled up that day I decided to make the trip to see them. When I got there they smiled and looked at each other. He said I need someone for the weekend I will call you back. Never heard from them again.


Weird.  Wonder what's up with that.  But I would stalk the school job postings.  

Do you have a portfolio of work done in school?


----------



## nothidden

shawnyblazes said:


> I saw this young lady in dunkin donuts with waist length hair.  I want that to be a goal of mine. If I can achieve waist length hair in 2 years, I'd be very happy with myself.


I would like to know if my hair would grow that long...then I'd cut it the heck off.  Wash days would have me depressed.  Shoulder blade length is more than enough for me.


----------



## Saludable84

Napp said:


> Maybe one day I will be the Reneice of New York LOL I will keep on looking



New York???? Where?


----------



## Napp

Saludable84 said:


> New York???? Where?



 Well I live in LI but I want something in queens. I'm thinking cambria heights, laurelton, st Albans area. Farthest I'll go is Jamaica. But there is a lot of competition there.



nothidden said:


> Weird.  Wonder what's up with that.  But I would stalk the school job postings.
> 
> Do you have a portfolio of work done in school?



I have an instagram and plenty of pictures. I just never put them up.


----------



## Saludable84

Napp said:


> Well I live in LI but I want something in queens. I'm thinking cambria heights, laurelton, st Albans area. Farthest I'll go is Jamaica. But there is a lot of competition there.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an instagram and plenty of pictures. I just never put them up.



Your not even near the Whitestone. At buses go over the bridge. I know natural hair salons by me. One, I know she usually has students. The other, might just rent a chair and need a following. If you could rent a chair in an ethnic neighborhood, that might work. That may also be hard.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

In the middle of full wash day right now, so I have a lot of random hair thoughts at the moment.

I'm currently "plopping" for the first time. I think this technique is mis-named. "Plopping" sounds like a repetitive action.

DevaCurl Decadence One Condition has *holy grail* status. I didn't even realize it until today, and I've been using it for a couple of months or so.

I had a few really rough, high-up tangles. I was going to clip them, but hubby yelled, "Don't you clip those inches! I'll get those knots out." And he did! I don't know how he does it.
Giovanni products don't penetrate my hair. I wonder why?
Instead of LCO-ing, I'm LOC-ing. And I'm replacing my C with curl activator. We'll see how this goes. 
I use one of two favorite DCs as my detangler. The other favorite DC I use as a cowash. I need an actual favorite DC.
Hubby listened to me explain how I want to give some money to PerfectBlends, and he gave me an extra buying pass. Yeah, boi!


----------



## Nightingale

My hair is blinging tonight. It took what felt like forever to color, wash, trim, and twist my hair but, it was well worth it.


----------



## Napp

Saludable84 said:


> Your not even near the Whitestone. At buses go over the bridge. I know natural hair salons by me. One, I know she usually has students. The other, might just rent a chair and need a following. If you could rent a chair in an ethnic neighborhood, that might work. That may also be hard.



I don't want to travel too far away since I don't have a car yet. I might be open to going farther if I had some wheels.

@Saludable84 you just have me an idea! Maybe I should try visiting a few natural hair salons


----------



## KinksAndInk

I twisted my hair and set the ends on perm rods last night but I haven't taken the twists down yet.  All I really want to do is slap on a wig and carry on with life.


----------



## Sharpened

On Etsy, looking for headbands...
On eBay, looking for oil samples...
And me, dreading oily coilies for the next two months...


----------



## nothidden

Napp said:


> I don't want to travel too far away since I don't have a car yet. I might be open to going farther if I had some wheels.
> 
> @Saludable84 you just have me an idea! Maybe I should try visiting a few natural hair salons


Oh wow, you haven't tried natural salons? Not sure why I assumed that's where you'd been applying.

Any particular reason why not?


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Napp, I thought you started at JCP Salon, already.  Am I having false memories?


----------



## Saludable84

Napp said:


> I don't want to travel too far away since I don't have a car yet. I might be open to going farther if I had some wheels.
> 
> @Saludable84 you just have me an idea! Maybe I should try visiting a few natural hair salons



It's only logical lol. No, seriously, try a few natural ones. You never know, it may work out better for you. Some of them allow you to rent a chair. A gamble but it can work in your favor. Anyone I've ever know to work in a salon rents a chair. I only ever knew one junior stylist (blk) in a white salon and she was just a wash and cutter.


----------



## Napp

nothidden said:


> Oh wow, you haven't tried natural salons? Not sure why I assumed that's where you'd been applying.
> 
> Any particular reason why not?



I have been applying to salons that are near by me and there aren't natural salons around where I live (ironically since I live in a predominately black area) but there are quite a few in Jamaica which is the farthest I'll travel at this point. Up until now I've been looking east and now I will be looking west too.


----------



## Napp

MileHighDiva said:


> @Napp, I thought you started at JCP Salon, already.  Am I having false memories?



Ughhh. I had an issue at JC Penney. I'll pm you


----------



## Napp

Saludable84 said:


> It's only logical lol. No, seriously, try a few natural ones. You never know, it may work out better for you. Some of them allow you to rent a chair. A gamble but it can work in your favor. Anyone I've ever know to work in a salon rents a chair. I only ever knew one junior stylist (blk) in a white salon and she was just a wash and cutter.



The salons I have been applying at do natural hair but only straightening and relaxers. I did not think to try a salon that actually does natural hair without heat or chems. But I am not the best braider and I know I need more skills before I go into a natural salon.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Someone stole the pick that I keep in my car. Had to be my mom or my brother. Now I have flat hair since I was rushing and couldn't pick my roots before I left for work. Wait til I see them later  I hate flat hair


----------



## MzSwift

Going back to what works:  cornrows under wigs and alternating with mini braids when I want to wear my hair out.

Both allow for daily rinsing or cleansing and low/no manipulation.  WL, I'm coming back!


----------



## overtherainbow

Im soooo bored with my hair 

I know I should be grateful for my length but I'm so over dealing with this much hair.  I really want to grow it to BCL first before I cut it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

After reading about which oils penetrate versus sit on top of the hair strand here at the Science-y Hair Blog http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/oils-which-ones-soak-in-vs-coat-hair.html, I invested in some jojoba oil for sealing.

I looooooooooooove it! It wooooooooooorks! My hair feels greaaaaaaaaaaat!


----------



## nothidden

Napp said:


> The salons I have been applying at do natural hair but only straightening and relaxers. I did not think to try a salon that actually does natural hair without heat or chems. But I am not the best braider and I know I need more skills before I go into a natural salon.


Hey don't you sell yourself short DevaChan is a thriving natural hair business, and I doubt any of them can braid...at least not the stylists at the one I went to in Soho.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Napp said:


> The salons I have been applying at do natural hair but only straightening and relaxers. I did not think to try a salon that actually does natural hair without heat or chems. But I am not the best braider and I know I need more skills before I go into a natural salon.



@Napp, I just wanted to send wonderful and strong job-obtaining vibes your way. My old stylist used to work half the time in JC Penny's and half the time in someone else's personal salon. My old stylist has been doing hair for decades and could go no treat-right from JC Penny's. She COULD NOT STAND that JC Penny's salon, its "stank" policies (as she put it IIRC), and the folks working there. It might just be a blessing in DISGUISE that the JC Penny thing didn't go well at the moment. Perhaps that is making room for a much better situation. Maybe you are blessed that JC Penny's doesn't know who it let walk away. 

While you are job searching and interviewing, can you get one of those natural hair mannequins on which to practice braiding? I bet your braiding skills are of the nature where they will improve REAL FAST with a moderate amount of practice.

I, on the other hand, need serious intervention in that department . . . but I digress . . .

If you want, I'll text my natural hair stylist (she's kind of "famous" as far as that goes) and see if she'll talk with you to give you pointers. She is the sweetest person on the planet!!! She takes time for people. She is now being courted to provide natural hair seminars. She's been doing this for a long while, and she started off -- of course -- just like you: at school with little experience. Now she's big time. *I see this for you, totally. 100 % .*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

DIY Flaxseed gel styler:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-Flaxseed-Hair-Gel-for-Curly-Frizzy-Hair/


----------



## kanozas

Kinda sad this morning.  I had wanted to simplify my routine and I guess I can't.  Now that I have a ****load of indigo, I dunno.  Might sell it on Ebay.  I just can't do it.  Didn't want the red tones.  Henna doesn't bother my hair, it's the indigo.  Wonder if I can swap it tho, I'd feel bad people are using something they think is 100% natural and they have possibly mixed some iron ores in it.  I just don't want the RED because my hair will turn red in a min. since I was a sandy-red as a kid.   But I have to go back to the box/Sally dye.  

1.  Color Oops today for the final strip
2.  Ash toned color afterwards to cut the brassiness

Sigh....  Well, at least it won't take HOURS to cover the front strip of greys.  Think I'm going to amla that are anyway because it starts growing back in darkish.

Thanks to @Sharpened and some other ladies who caught my post and got me thinking.


----------



## kanozas

Napp said:


> The salons I have been applying at do natural hair but only straightening and relaxers. I did not think to try a salon that actually does natural hair without heat or chems. But I am not the best braider and I know I need more skills before I go into a natural salon.




Breanna Rutter had videos and so does this World of Braiding lady in England.  They do workshops here sometimes.  Supposedly, you can get certified by the latter.


----------



## Anaisin

Fighting urge to buy...


----------



## MileHighDiva

kanozas said:


> Kinda sad this morning.  I had wanted to simplify my routine and I guess I can't.  Now that I have a ****load of indigo, I dunno.  Might sell it on Ebay.  I just can't do it.  Didn't want the red tones.  Henna doesn't bother my hair, it's the indigo.  Wonder if I can swap it tho, I'd feel bad people are using something they think is 100% natural and they have possibly mixed some iron ores in it.  I just don't want the RED because my hair will turn red in a min. since I was a sandy-red as a kid.   But I have to go back to the box/Sally dye.
> 
> 1.  Color Oops today for the final strip
> 2.  Ash toned color afterwards to cut the brassiness
> 
> Sigh....  Well, at least it won't take HOURS to cover the front strip of greys.  Think I'm going to amla that are anyway because it starts growing back in darkish.
> 
> Thanks to @Sharpened and some other ladies who caught my post and got me thinking.


I can mail you some 100% indigo from Henna Sooq on Tuesday, if you need it.  No charge.


----------



## Napp

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Napp, I just wanted to send wonderful and strong job-obtaining vibes your way. My old stylist used to work half the time in JC Penny's and half the time in someone else's personal salon. My old stylist has been doing hair for decades and could go no treat-right from JC Penny's. She COULD NOT STAND that JC Penny's salon, its "stank" policies (as she put it IIRC), and the folks working there. It might just be a blessing in DISGUISE that the JC Penny thing didn't go well at the moment. Perhaps that is making room for a much better situation. Maybe you are blessed that JC Penny's doesn't know who it let walk away.
> 
> While you are job searching and interviewing, can you get one of those natural hair mannequins on which to practice braiding? I bet your braiding skills are of the nature where they will improve REAL FAST with a moderate amount of practice.
> 
> I, on the other hand, need serious intervention in that department . . . but I digress . . .
> 
> If you want, I'll text my natural hair stylist (she's kind of "famous" as far as that goes) and see if she'll talk with you to give you pointers. She is the sweetest person on the planet!!! She takes time for people. She is now being courted to provide natural hair seminars. She's been doing this for a long while, and she started off -- of course -- just like you: at school with little experience. Now she's big time. *I see this for you, totally. 100 % .*



Thank you so much! I actually have an afro hair mannequin but I havent practiced braiding in a while. I think I'll do a set of basic cornrows every day to help better my skills. The pointers would be very helpful to me.


----------



## kanozas

MileHighDiva said:


> I can mail you some 100% indigo from Henna Sooq on Tuesday, if you need it.  No charge.




Aw, thank you but I'm just going the dye route and pass.  Maybe someone else needs it on here?  Ladies???   Thank you for offering.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

kanozas said:


> Aw, thank you but I'm just going the dye route and pass.  Maybe someone else needs it on here?  Ladies???   Thank you for offering.


I would love to buy real indigo


----------



## GettingKinky

YvetteWithJoy said:


> DIY Flaxseed gel styler:
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-Flaxseed-Hair-Gel-for-Curly-Frizzy-Hair/



Thanks. I'm going to try this some day when my transition is over.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Anaisin said:


> Fighting urge to buy...



Right there with you.


----------



## kanozas

myhairgrowstoo said:


> I would love to buy real indigo




Contact MileHighDiva


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Napp said:


> Thank you so much! I actually have an afro hair mannequin but I havent practiced braiding in a while. I think I'll do a set of basic cornrows every day to help better my skills. The pointers would be very helpful to me.



I texted my stylist to see if she's okay with talking with you. Once she replies, if she says yes, then I'll PM you her name and cell phone number. She is UBER ENCOURAGING. I hope you get to ask her what hirers don't like and do like . . . how to increase your chances of getting hired . . . what the wide scope of your options are . . . and how she did it and how she interviews and how she makes hiring decisions (if she hires). Whether she hires folks or not, she'd probably be able to tell you the minimal skills she'd require a natural stylist to have before she felt comfortable hiring them, and that can encourage/guide you.

I'm so excited for you! I wish I had hair skills. I'd become a natural hair stylist in a HEARTBEAT and work for myself!!!

One more note of encouragement: You are so needed! I can't tell you how many supposedly "natural stylist" I've been to who ripped through my hair!!! And the number who use products that create bad build up without caring about my feelings about it!!!!!!! If they have a chair/shop, then you deserve a chair/shop!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I don't know where to post this. I can't determine which Komaza thread is the review thread or the most recent thread, so I'll just post here.  

Today I used some of my Komaza's samples. Here are my initial thoughts:

The shampoo: Smells great! Gives me the same final feel as the ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo. That is, pretty cleansing. Not tooooooo stripping, but definitely not as moisture-retaining as a cowash. This is a product to use if I need to remove product. I need to go see if Komaza makes a cowash.
The conditioner: Felt great! Applied well! In fact, its great application kept me from being heavy-handed at all! That's AMAZING. Felt almost like DevaCurl Decadence One Condition, but had ever so slightly less slip and ever so slightly less curl definition.
Coconut Damage Control Serum–daily moisturizing leave-in conditioner: Applied well. Seemed to define my curls (I'll have to confirm this after a second use).  I liked it.

Coconut Curl Styling Pudding–soft holding styling gel: It's drying now. In combination with the leave-in, feels a little heavy on my hair. However, hubby says my hair is VERY curled/defined. And . . . the parts of my hair that are almost dry feel good!: Hair is defined . . . gelled SUPER SLIGHTLY and almost "non-detectably" . . . and feels very soft.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Now that my hair is short I feel so empty  it's still relatively long but it's not as voluminous. But it takes 5-10 minutes to detangle. Before it was 10/section so I'm happy!


----------



## Sharpened

I have a post about my experience with oat water and coffee, but I don't know which thread to put it in or if it should be its own thread.


----------



## MzSwift

Sharpened said:


> I have a post about my experience with oat water and coffee, but I don't know which thread to put it in or if it should be its own thread.



Gone head and share, sis!


----------



## Sharpened

MzSwift said:


> Gone head and share, sis!


But should I put it in the Weekend thread or on its own or start a DIY Experience thread?


----------



## overtherainbow

Ugh, when your wash n go's and your braidouts are practically the same length
 

What am I doing wrong guys???


----------



## KinkyRN

overtherainbow said:


> Ugh, when your wash n go's and your braidouts are practically the same length
> View attachment 372845 View attachment 372841
> 
> What am I doing wrong guys???


Girl if you are doing something wrong it don't matter!!! Your hair is GAW JUS!!!


----------



## overtherainbow

KinkyRN said:


> Girl if you are doing something wrong it don't matter!!! Your hair is GAW JUS!!!


Thanks!  I'm just annoyed that my braidouts aren't giving me the stretch that they used to. Like how?


----------



## Napp

overtherainbow said:


> Ugh, when your wash n go's and your braidouts are practically the same length
> View attachment 372845 View attachment 372841
> 
> What am I doing wrong guys???



 your hair looks awesome!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Can I just say: Shea Moisture confuses me. 

First, I can't STAND half the scents.
Then, so many of the products that work for some folks don't work for me at all! But, the rare product I found that works for me is HG, HG, HG.

So now I'm sitting here wondering if I need to reverse my thinking: What if the products that I don't think are _designed_ for 4a/3c are the products that will do my hair well?!??

Why do I want to make this brand work for me? I know why: (1) Because the SM Hipo Masque is HG for me and it makes me think, "Come onnnnnnnnn! Do it again!!! I know you have it in you!!!! You've already got one amazing formula! C'moooooooooooon! Doitagain, doitagain, doitagain, doitAGAIN!" (2) They're everywhere and reasonably priced! I can't walk into a store without seeing Shea Moisture products. So that makes me yearn: Why can't this uber-available brand have several awesome products for my hair?

Shea Moisture!!! Do I need to try your lines that seem to be for Type 2 and Type 3 hair? Or are you just not going to really work for me, like Cantu?

I'm going to try your Fruit Fusion Coconut Weightless Masque (or whatever it's called), because it might do my hair the great way it does my hair twin's hair. I'm looking at all your lines, SM, and I just don't know.

(Okay. I got it off of my chest.)


----------



## MzSwift

Sharpened said:


> But should I put it in the Weekend thread or on its own or start a DIY Experience thread?


 

Oh. I meant share in here. Sharing is caring.


----------



## Sharpened

MzSwift said:


> Oh. I meant share in here. Sharing is caring.


Quoting Barney, eh? 

I did, here.


----------



## NicoleSelah

I will not buy any more homemade product. Today was my first time and last time using home made products.


----------



## Saludable84

@YvetteWithJoy SM weird like that. I can only use three masque: Sacha Inchi, JBCO and Manuka Honey successfully. HP was nice but it would become a problem with continuous use because it is very strengthening for LP hair. For the life of me, I don't understand why there is no LP masque but whatevs. 

SM will always be one of those lines that sells 50-11 products and only 3 will ever work.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy SM weird like that. I can only use three masque: Sacha Inchi, JBCO and Manuka Honey successfully. HP was nice but it would become a problem with continuous use because it is very strengthening for LP hair. *For the life of me, I don't understand why there is no LP masque but whatevs. *
> 
> *SM will always be one of those lines that sells 50-11 products and only 3 will ever work*.



 at the bolded. Yes, LP hair needs a masque. I'm befuddled.

And for the LIFE OF ME, I don't understand why there is no hipo leave-in. It's hipo hair! Hipo!  

I'm going to try a few more SM maques, and then I'm psychologically letting go.

50-11 products without getting things simple/right for Type 4 hipo and lowpo hair. I don't get it. If the smells were delicious, then I know I wouldn't be as bothered.

Whooooosaaaaa. Thanks for the comfort/camaraderie, @Saludable84.  I realize I get like this every now and then when I let myself dream about being able to simplify and use just one brand.


----------



## Saludable84

@YvetteWithJoy because SM runs off of Bird Logic. They make absolutely no sense. I'm done with their masques. I have my 3 and that's it. They smells are at times gag worthy. 

I like CRN, but I'm starting to move away from her stuff because it's silently targeted for HP hair. 

I know I have a lot of stuff, but the stuff I use is well tolerated by my hair so I try to stick with what I know


----------



## KinkyRN

I am still confused as to why the SM lo po line doesn't have a mask. It goes against everything I know and have learned as a natural.  Top 2 rules: moisturize/seal and deep condition !!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy because SM runs off of Bird Logic. They make absolutely no sense. I'm done with their masques. I have my 3 and that's it. They smells are at times gag worthy.
> 
> I like CRN, but I'm starting to move away from her stuff because it's silently targeted for HP hair.
> 
> I know I have a lot of stuff, but the stuff I use is well tolerated by my hair so I try to stick with what I know



Pretty much.

I just have to accept that Shea Moisture doesn't actually work for me. LOL.

Interesting about CRN. Maybe next year I'll be moved to trial some of her coconut water stuff that is recommended for hipo hair. So far the performance of the Aloe Whipped Butter Gel has not moved me to go down that trialing route just yet.

You have a good variety of stuff that works so that if there is a formula change or discontinuation or temporary shop closing, you're covered. Makes sense.

I'm not quite there, but I just started seriously searching. I just did my first APB haul, so I'm hoping to be better situated knowledge-wise soon. My hair twin has really helped me to understand that fine + dense + hipo = a major challenge. I really need to make sure my techniques are on point with the products I trial, and I need to trial a product several good times to allow my hair to acclimate to a product.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Logging off with these thoughts:

1) The ladies here are wonderful.

2) I learned these interesting things about my hair lately:

Plopping with a t-shirt straightened a lot of my strands.
JOJOBA OIL is a dream for my hair! It seals/coats in a nongreasy way for me. I am able to detangle dry hair with it. Eesh!  I learned about this oil at the Science-y Hair Blog's post breaking down penetrating versus non-penatrating oils.
I have GOT TO STOP shampooing and clarifying more than 1-2 times a month. For real. Because it doesn't work to complain about hydration/moisturization issues and then clarify and shampoo so much in the name of creating a clean slate for trialing products.
3) I am soooooooooooo excited about the HairVeda (sp?) Sitrinillah DC that is coming in the mail from Hattache. I need to temper my expectations. But I'm so grateful to be trying it.

4) I finally did my APB haul. Thanks, @Miss Kane! I can't WAIT to pamper myself in Apricot Freesia bliss! Mmmmmmmmm!  I hope you had MAJOR sales all day today!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinkyRN said:


> I am still confused as to why the SM lo po line doesn't have a mask. It goes against everything I know and have learned as a natural.  Top 2 rules: moisturize/seal and deep condition !!


With the low porosity leave in,  I don't have to seal.


I want to try the conditioner to see how my hair feels after.


----------



## overtherainbow

Napp said:


> your hair looks awesome!


Thanks!!


----------



## shasha8685

I can't believe how much my hair has grown in the 7 months I have been fully natural. My fro is bigger and when I stretch my hair, it looks like my longest length is at APL.

I need to start looking for super duper moisturizing DCs and leave ins. I know my hair is gonna suffer once winter hits up here.


----------



## Cattypus1

Sharpened said:


> There might be an ingredient your hair does not like. For me, I am allergic to coconut oil and it makes my hair hard and tangly... and it is in like 90% of all hair care products now.


I have the same problem with coconut oil. It is awful on my hair and I struggle to find products without it.


----------



## Sharpened

Cattypus1 said:


> I have the same problem with coconut oil. It is awful on my hair and I struggle to find products without it.


Maybe a list of coconut oil-free products is in order. Some great substitutes are palm (fruit) oil, palm kernel oil, and (my favorite) babassu oil.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I might have hairnorexia. Just got lots of compliments on my hair.


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I might have hairnorexia. Just got lots of compliments on my hair.


Yes, admitting to the problem is half the solution.


----------



## KinkyRN

I 


shawnyblazes said:


> With the low porosity leave in,  I don't have to seal.
> 
> 
> I want to try the conditioner to see how my hair feels after.


I like the conditioner as well as the leave in and shampoo but I feel like something is missing without the DC. Usually I add heat with lo po rinse out and keep it moving.


----------



## Anaisin

Ready to shampoo my hair. Thursday needs to come faster


----------



## LavenderMint

Why does it seem like my hair is changing colors?? With product it looks black but when it's freshly washed and conditioned, it's more like a chestnut brown. Even in the sun, it looks brown. What is going on here?!


----------



## Moih Aunaturel

I'm wondering if fenugrec or kapur kachli or orange powders lead to more volume (?).

I have this impression for my roots. Maybe it's the new growth and the result of taking one of these supplement if not all bamboo, nettle, AVG, omega 3.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It's going down on Tarenguys Instagram.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> It's going down on Tarenguys Instagram.


 Goes to lurk


----------



## YesToHair!

First impressions of Obia babassu : 

Very very light, which i like.
Smells like what walking through the amazon would, not sure i like this ( thankfully it doesn't linger!)

Applies easily but slip not the greatest.

Left hair soft and defined and airy, liked the results

Now to wait for tomorrow to see if airy soft conditioned hair lasts


----------



## KinksAndInk

Can't wait to wash my hair later. This is about to be the best wash day in history. Full spa day in a quiet family free house.


----------



## Sharpened

I heard an advert for Ovation on the radio. I could not believe my ears.


----------



## rileypak

I'm liking the results of using a little styler on my twists. Will have to keep this up if I keep getting this kind of reduction in frizz.


----------



## Aggie

I have so much product being shipped this week, I'm having a hard time deciding what I will start using first . Problem is I want to use them all right now .


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I really need to figure out why DevaCurl Decadence One Condition defines my curls.

I was going to skip applying it today but sheesh: Zero definition at my roots without it.

Off to examine the ingredients.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> I heard an advert for Ovation on the radio. I could not believe my ears.



Why? (I'm unfamiliar with this item.)


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Why? (I'm unfamiliar with this item.)


Another hair fad with overpriced products:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/ovation-cell-therapy-mega-tek-challenge.204301/


----------



## nothidden

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I really need to figure out why DevaCurl Decadence One Condition defines my curls.
> 
> I was going to skip applying it today but sheesh: Zero definition at my roots without it.
> 
> Off to examine the ingredients.


Crazy moisturization!  I think it's whatever that 'milk' is that isn't in the regular One Condition.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Today was supposed to be the best wash day ever...instead I'm fighting monster a headache that's trying to become a migraine. I'll try later or tomorrow


----------



## KinkyRN

Since the hurricane came through my area I have noticed less humidity and my hair is acting crazy. I now see I am going to have to avoid glycerin all together. Digging in my stash for tried and tested (pre- SM lo po era) products.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Some days I'm just over my hair.

I really have not a clue for a good style that fits me work wise unless its a protective style.  I look young, which isnt a bad thing but I just would like to be able to style my own hair decently.  

I have two low ponytail puffs.  Im just clueless. I normally dont care but a sister will be 40 in 2 years.


sigh


----------



## ClassyJSP

i can't wait to hit up ulta for my bday all my co workers gave me gift cards


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Some days I'm just over my hair.
> 
> I really have not a clue for a good style that fits me work wise unless its a protective style.  I look young, which isnt a bad thing but I just would like to be able to style my own hair decently.
> 
> I have two low ponytail puffs.  Im just clueless. I normally dont care but a sister will be 40 in 2 years.
> 
> 
> sigh



What are you trying to do?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> What are you trying to do?



Im not trying to do anything, thats the problem.

I dont like my hair in two strand twists. They shrink entirely too much.  I look much better with longer hair. anything that doesnt frame my chin, I do not like.

Even if I stretch my twists, they still fall above my cheeks.  I dont heat style.  My braidouts suck, my twist out stucks.  I can only bun so much.  -_-


* throws hands up


----------



## nothidden

shawnyblazes said:


> Im not trying to do anything, thats the problem.
> 
> I dont like my hair in two strand twists. They shrink entirely too much.  I look much better with longer hair. anything that doesnt frame my chin, I do not like.
> 
> Even if I stretch my twists, they still fall above my cheeks.  I dont heat style.  My braidouts suck, my twist out stucks.  I can only bun so much.  -_-
> 
> 
> * throws hands up


Shrinkage is a beast.  You'd never know hair above my ear actually reaches my collarbone.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Squeeeeeeeeeee!

I can hardly WAIT until next wash day. Pass-purchased products just arrived!

I find it strange that I have moved from having a shoe-thing to having a book-thing to now having a hair-products-thing.

You never could have TOLD ME when I was relaxed that I would ever be into hair products some day.

ETA: Two of the three smell DIVINE!


----------



## curlyTisME

Got an asymmetrical bob cut today! I love it! My ends look and feel great as well.


----------



## Napp

I am loving this once a week wash day thing I'm doing right now. my hair is so soft and I do not feel the need to moisturize or refresh during the week. I just fluff and go after taking out my pineapples. I hope I see better progress now that I'm not manipulating my hair so much


----------



## Damaris.Elle

I don't think I can do wash n go's where I use gel from root to tip anymore  I did that this morning for my wash and go and put it in a ponytail. A little while ago when I was getting ready for bed, my ends seemed tangled as h*ll compared to me just leaving conditioner in and sealing with oil and I found a couple of single strand knots.


----------



## Sharpened

Noelle01 said:


> I don't think I can do wash n go's where I use gel from root to tip anymore  I did that this morning for my wash and go and put it in a ponytail. A little while ago when I was getting ready for bed, my ends seemed tangled as h*ll compared to me just leaving conditioner in and sealing with oil and I found a couple of single strand knots.


Which gel did you use?


----------



## curlyTisME

Last night was the first time I have been able to wrap my hair since going natural four years ago. I'm proud of me!


----------



## Sharpened

I tested the tensile strength of a few sheds, very hard to break! As I was dry harping a coil, one strand came out at the root instead of snapping. Ouch, it still stings hours later. I declare the oat water wash a success.


----------



## Nightingale

Washing my hair outside of the shower has made the process so much faster. Plus, using distilled water to rinse my hair out has contributed to softer hair since I'm not using the hard city water. I already buy jugs of distilled for my steamer and this way I use one whole jug per wash day rather than part of one that sticks around for weeks in my bathroom.


----------



## YesToHair!

Day 3 Obia hair still soft and airy, and the best part? It is protein,cone,shea butter and coconut free....yes!

Definately a re-buy after my 3 month no buy!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yes, that judgement is deep.


SMH


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Sharpened said:


> Which gel did you use?



I used Xtreme Wetline Gel


----------



## Sharpened

Noelle01 said:


> I used Xtreme Wetline Gel


Have you had a problem using gel for ponytails, or was it the glycerin? I cannot use any styling product for puff making, makes my hair sticky and yukky on the take-down.


----------



## Aggie

Sittin' here looking at some of my LD haul that I picked up from the courier today. I'm excited about my next wash day which happens to be tomorrow. I really need to decide what I will be using .


----------



## KidneyBean86

I went to a comedy show last night and met Monique! She was awesome. As I was hugging her she stated that I was beautiful and she could see my fro from the stage lol! 

Guess this mean my hair is much bigger than I thought


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Sharpened said:


> *Have you had a problem using gel for ponytails*, or was it the glycerin? I cannot use any styling product for puff making, makes my hair sticky and yukky on the take-down.



That's a good point. I didn't think about the ponytail causing most of the tangling. Now that I think about it, I haven't really been doing gel-ponytails for that long. Most of the time if I did wash-n-goes, I would either leave my hair down after using the gel to define my curls, or I would put it in a bun and only use gel on the perimeter of my hair/edges and only enough gel to smooth down the flyaway strands in my bun. I kind of started putting my gel-covered hair in a ponytail just to try something different. At first, I thought it was fine and then I started noticing the SSKs. So I tried switching from EcoStyler to Xtreme WetLine Gel thinking maybe it would give me better results. But no, the wetline gel gave me a lot more tangles (even though it's great for smoothing my edges for a bun). 

It's probably because when my hair is in a ponytail, my strands are "clumped" together instead of being more "spread out" like they would be if I were wearing my hair down. But at the same time, my strands are still moving around while my hair is in the ponytail which probably gave plenty of opportunity for the gel-covered strands to kind of fuse together, tangle and cause single-strand knots. 

So like you, I probably just can't use gel on the lengths of my hair when putting it into a ponytail.


----------



## MzLady78

I wanna color my hair red.

Anyone know a good dye for natural hair, or does it even matter?


----------



## KinksAndInk

MzLady78 said:


> I wanna color my hair red.
> 
> Anyone know a good dye for natural hair, or does it even matter?


I used Shea Moisture color system in bright auburn. Color payoff was great but my hair was pre-lightened.  No dryness or breakage. This is the only system I use to color my hair.


----------



## shasha8685

Yes! My hair is at the right length for me to do my twist outs again using flat twists with a bantu knot at the end. My twist outs are trash when I do two strand twists. I don't know why that this though.

Tried Kandy Kurls deep conditioner today and my hair really liked it! Curls were popping and my hair was really soft. The stuff is super expensive though......


----------



## rileypak

I know my Folica package better turn up tomorrow or else I'm having it out with USPS


----------



## KinkyRN

YesToHair! said:


> Day 3 Obia hair still soft and airy, and the best part? It is protein,cone,shea butter and coconut free....yes!
> 
> Definately a re-buy after my 3 month no buy!


Which product is this?!


----------



## maxineshaw

I recently decided to try the Kinky Curly shampoo and I do not like it at all.  I cannot wait to run out so I can go back to my staple from Shea Moisture.


----------



## YesToHair!

KinkyRN said:


> Which product is this?!




Obia Naturals Babassu Deep conditioner.


----------



## YesToHair!

I wish KCKT Leave-in came in a 32 oz bottle!


----------



## Honey Bee

YesToHair! said:


> I wish KCKT Leave-in came in a 32 oz bottle!


There's a 32 oz refill on their website for $44.


----------



## YesToHair!

Honey Bee said:


> There's a 32 oz refill on their website for $44.



Is there??...on it!...KCKT is HG!


----------



## KinkyRN

YesToHair! said:


> Obia Naturals Babassu Deep conditioner.


Will put it on my BF list. I am going to the website to check out their other products too.


----------



## Sharpened

Am I the only weirdo who needs a nap after a major detangling session?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> I figured they would have done that during the summer. Ricky's, Sephora and DevaChan are already selling the repackaged bottles.



Really? TFS. So, is it just a packaging thing, or are they introducing new products or new formulas or both, do you know? TIA!


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Really? TFS. So, is it just a packaging thing, or are they introducing new products or new formulas or both, do you know? TIA!



Nah. Just new packaging as far as I know. Usually, what happens is they stop selling the product to retailers and have them lower the price (if overstocked) or just let them sell out. They then bring out the new packaging. 

My ulta seems to carry just enough so when the repackaging began they offered no sales. I saw no difference in formulations. I never really get why they do that, but when the price is lowered I usually don't care either.


----------



## Napp

I kind of gave up on growing my hair long. But today I did an impromptu length check and my hair is like 2 inches past my armpit! I need a few more inches to reach brastrap. I think I might finally get to brastrap length by the end of the year.


----------



## Saludable84

I want to play with this Miss Jessie's Coily Custard later in the week, but I highly doubt DevaCurl can cleanse that stuff off. I will never understand why her stuff is a whole lotta money for a whole lotta junk


----------



## curlyTisME

My scalp is a bit itchy. I'll be increasing my water intake all week.


----------



## MzSwift

So these cornrows have been in almost 1.5 weeks.  I keep them under my mens satin skull cap and rinse/cowash them every day or every other day and then rub in a little of my amla/brahmi oil.  I think I'm going to try for 2 weeks and redo them on Friday.

This pregnancy has me so lazy.   Most of the time I walk my son to/from the bus stop, I don't cover these things at all.  I just rock them in a bun.  Crooked parts, don't care.


----------



## Saludable84

When I eventually get a trim, I'll visit Khamit Kinks in Brooklyn.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Sooooo...who's taking one for the team...for research purposes of course?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@KinksAndInk Another line already?  I can't keep up with SM anymore.

ETA- Was this in Walgreens or Target?


----------



## KinksAndInk

flyygirlll2 said:


> @KinksAndInk Another line already?  I can't keep up with SM anymore.
> 
> ETA- Was this in Walgreens or Target?


Target. And I want it but I'm on this dumb no buy and I have about 18 unopened SM products in addition to countless others. But it's argan oil and almond milk so I kinda need it...for research of course lol


----------



## Anaisin

KinksAndInk said:


> View attachment 373613
> Sooooo...who's taking one for the team...for research purposes of course?



I'll try the blow out cream if I see it


----------



## KinksAndInk

Anaisin said:


> I'll try the blow out cream if I see it


Thank you.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@KinksAndInk Oh ok. I'll wait for others to try it and review it first.


----------



## KinksAndInk

flyygirlll2 said:


> @KinksAndInk Oh ok. I'll wait for others to try it and review it first.


I might get the blow out cream and heat protecting milk for my mom since fall is coming and she's back to frying her hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@KinksAndInk I was eyeing those and the conditioner. I haven't used heat since I BC'd but I might at the end of the year.


----------



## Sharpened

How can SM afford to do this? Have they ever retired a line yet?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> View attachment 373613
> Sooooo...who's taking one for the team...for research purposes of course?



I saw this online and said, "Nope. I'm not EVEN gonna mention this. I. Can. Not."

Looking forward to hearing reviews, though!

One review online compares the milk to KCKT: http://www.sheamoisture.com/Argan-Oil-Almond-Milk-Smooth-Tame-Thermo-Protect-Milk_p_1822.html


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> View attachment 373613
> Sooooo...who's taking one for the team...for research purposes of course?



I saw it in the wypipo section in my Target and decided it was not meant for me to research or take one for the team


----------



## Dee_33

My sis accused me of having social anxiety cause I'd rather stay home and experiment with my hair vs going clubbing with her.  -_-

I said, "no, I don't have social anxiety, I'd just rather spend time with my hair than clubbing with you".   So now she said I hurt her feelings, lol I'm like you started it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> I saw it in the wypipo section in my Target and decided it was not meant for me to research or take one for the team


Lol. I care about ingredients and performance. A lot of things in our section make my fine hair look and feel like crap (I'm looking at you Kinky Curly and Miss Jessie's). As long as it works and is meant for human use it doesn't matter to me what section it's in. I'll probably have my mom take one for the team with the milk and the cream since I don't use heat. But I may try it in December if I decide to flat iron for my length check and trim.


----------



## KinksAndInk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I saw this online and said, "Nope. I'm not EVEN gonna mention this. I. Can. Not."
> 
> Looking forward to hearing reviews, though!
> 
> One review online compares the milk to KCKT: http://www.sheamoisture.com/Argan-Oil-Almond-Milk-Smooth-Tame-Thermo-Protect-Milk_p_1822.html


I hope not cuz that stuff is absolutely awful.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> I hope not cuz that stuff is absolutely awful.





Lots of folks adore KCKT, especially for the max hydration method.


----------



## KinksAndInk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lots of folks adore KCKT, especially for the max hydration method.


It did nothing for my hair. Nothing at all. That stuff is uselessness in a bottle.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> It did nothing for my hair. Nothing at all. That stuff is uselessness in a bottle.



Does my hair good. Lol!


----------



## contsantia

Napp said:


> I kind of gave up on growing my hair long. But today I did an impromptu length check and my hair is like 2 inches past my armpit! I need a few more inches to reach brastrap. I think I might finally get to brastrap length by the end of the year.





Saludable84 said:


> I saw it in the wypipo section in my Target and decided it was not meant for me to research or take one for the team



I think they put marshmallow root extract so they cld relate


----------



## contsantia

They put way too much perfume in products, I can sometimes taste it !


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> Lol. I care about ingredients and performance. A lot of things in our section make my fine hair look and feel like crap (I'm looking at you Kinky Curly and Miss Jessie's). As long as it works and is meant for human use it doesn't matter to me what section it's in. I'll probably have my mom take one for the team with the milk and the cream since I don't use heat. But I may try it in December if I decide to flat iron for my length check and trim.



I hear you. It just rubs me wrong. Very wrong.


----------



## Anaisin

contsantia said:


> They put way too much perfume in products, I can sometimes taste it !



Creme of nature products I bought have fragrance as like the 5th ingredient. I don't understand


----------



## nyeredzi

Coming back into the hair forum brings back memories, back when I used to be really really into hair and hair products. It's actually a relief to not have the desire for another hair product, trying to restrain myself from getting it. The desire has just not been there. But the more I'm in here, the more I'm slightly interested in trying new things. But still, not enough to buy something if I already have a product in that category. Like I recently decided to get something for deep conditioning again, since I had not had anything specifically for deep conditioning in like a year. I got the SM Jamaican black castor oil something or other. Do I like it? Nope. It's the second SM product I've tried and I haven't liked either, so I think I will not try this line again. Nevertheless, I'm going to use it all up before buying another dc. I have one moisturizing shampoo (Trader Joe's), one harsher shampoo, one regular conditioner (also TJ's), one dc (SM), one protein treatment (Komaza), one oil (a jar of coconut oil), one watery leave-in (KCKT) and one creamy leave-in (As I Am double butter). I also have a pomade, some Cantu thing, that I got to try to lay done my daughter's edges, not that I've been successful. I don't use that for me. Having 9 hair products really is plenty, but it's so few compared to the PJs around here  I do want to try Annabelle's Perfect Blends, one of the hair oils. But I'm going to wait until my coconut oil is gone before trying.


----------



## beingofserenity

I tried out that brown gel for a few hairstyles and it was terrible.....dried out my hair. I just bought olive oil eco styler and I think I really, really like it.  It actually lays my hair down without me using a scarf and I don't think it is as drying as the brown gel.  Hopefully my hair looks nice when fully dried.


----------



## Saludable84

beingofserenity said:


> I tried out that brown gel for a few hairstyles and it was terrible.....dried out my hair. I just bought olive oil eco styler and I think I really, really like it.  It actually lays my hair down without me using a scarf and I don't think it is as drying as the brown gel.  Hopefully my hair looks nice when fully dried.



You need to go find the Wetline voodoo thread quick


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I feel like I've been waiting for SM to have a decent sale all year.


----------



## beingofserenity

Saludable84 said:


> You need to go find the Wetline voodoo thread quick



LOL, I tried to join the bandwagon but the one I bought from the dollar store wasn't the real kind......but the other day I saw the real wetline gels at the beauty supply store, so I'll stop by and pick it up one of these days lol


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> I feel like I've been waiting for SM to have a decent sale all year.


You have. We all have.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> I feel like I've been waiting for SM to have a decent sale all year.



At least at target who has the actual thing I need  ulta not cutting it


----------



## overtherainbow

I spent 2 hours putting in twists and they start to unravel 9 hours later. Whyyyyyyyy???!!! I never had this problem and I've been twisting my hair for years now!


----------



## Aggie

Confessions of a mad black product junkie tryna stop buying stuff but sneaking purchases here and there and telling herself she needs them - hangs head down in shame and utter defeat and embarrassed, walks out the room


----------



## Napp

Saludable84 said:


> I saw it in the wypipo section in my Target and decided it was not meant for me to research or take one for the team



I was just about to ask which section this came from lol


----------



## Napp

Aggie said:


> Confessions of a mad black product junkie tryna stop buying stuff but sneaking purchases here and there and telling herself she needs them - hangs head down in shame and utter defeat and embarrassed, walks out the room



The pj struggle is real Aggie! It's like I get a rush when I buy new products. that's why I keep buying. At least it's better that doing drugs or being an alcoholic. 

This is what I tell myself to go to sleep at night lol


----------



## flyygirlll2

Napp said:


> The pj struggle is real Aggie! It's like I get a rush when I buy new products. that's why I keep buying. At least it's better that doing drugs or being an alcoholic.
> 
> *This is what I tell myself to go to sleep at night lol*




Same here.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

overtherainbow said:


> I spent 2 hours putting in twists and they start to unravel 9 hours later. Whyyyyyyyy???!!! I never had this problem and I've been twisting my hair for years now!



Hugs! Odd!



Aggie said:


> Confessions of a mad black product junkie tryna stop buying stuff but sneaking purchases here and there and telling herself she needs them - hangs head down in shame and utter defeat and embarrassed, walks out the room



Hugs! It can be really challenging. I'm just thinking aloud . . .

1. What's your favorite product combination, @Aggie?

I wrote mine down and have committed to styling twice in a row with my favorite product combination and then experimenting . . . then again styling twice in a row with my favorite combo, then experimenting . . . and so on. This causes me to create trial combos that I'm really looking forward to . . . and to notice that I already have combos to be excited about . . . and that helps me some with decreasing my felt need to have something new. I still struggle some, because there's so much neat stuff out that it would take me years to get to to trial, and it's fun trialing!

2. What product categories have staples or HGs and which categories lack staples or HGs for you?
Example . . .
Conditioner: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition is HG, HG, HG for me!!! . . . I know this, so I don't purchase conditioners much.
Once you know which categories have HGs or staples already, maybe that can focus and reduce your felt need to spend?

3. If you really want to slow down your purchasing, you might put up a bulletin board where you tack up your receipts and keep a running total of how much you've spent for the month or year, updating it daily.

4. Can you make a t-chart (large "T") with one side for writing the PROS of saving money by not buying hair products for a bit, and one side for writing the CONS of saving money by not buying hair products for a bit? Do you think that would help?


----------



## Sharpened

Yes, I put a bad hair day as my avatar. I hate combing my hair because it looks horrible until the coils decide to join forces a week or two later.


----------



## Aggie

Napp said:


> The pj struggle is real Aggie! It's like I get a rush when I buy new products. that's why I keep buying. At least it's better that doing drugs or being an alcoholic.
> 
> This is what I tell myself to go to sleep at night lol






I know right @Napp!


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hugs! Odd!
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs! It can be really challenging. I'm just thinking aloud . . .
> 
> 1. What's your favorite product combination, @Aggie?
> 
> I wrote mine down and have committed to styling twice in a row with my favorite product combination and then experimenting . . . then again styling twice in a row with my favorite combo, then experimenting . . . and so on. This causes me to create trial combos that I'm really looking forward to . . . and to notice that I already have combos to be excited about . . . and that helps me some with decreasing my felt need to have something new. I still struggle some, because there's so much neat stuff out that it would take me years to get to to trial, and it's fun trialing!
> 
> 2. What product categories have staples or HGs and which categories lack staples or HGs for you?
> Example . . .
> Conditioner: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition is HG, HG, HG for me!!! . . . I know this, so I don't purchase conditioners much.
> Once you know which categories have HGs or staples already, maybe that can focus and reduce your felt need to spend?
> 
> 3. If you really want to slow down your purchasing, you might put up a bulletin board where you tack up your receipts and keep a running total of how much you've spent for the month or year, updating it daily.
> 
> 4. Can you make a t-chart (large "T") with one side for writing the PROS of saving money by not buying hair products for a bit, and one side for writing the CONS of saving money by not buying hair products for a bit? Do you think that would help?


Thanks love, I'm coming back to answer this after I've gotten some sleep okay? Too sleepy to think this one through


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Aggie said:


> Thanks love, I'm coming back to answer this after I've gotten some sleep okay? Too sleepy to think this one through



No reply needed! I was just thinking aloud and sharing ideas in support!


----------



## overtherainbow

Me: I see one of my twists have scraggly ends, I need to cut off these last two inches of my bang
Hubs: (practically spits out his slushie in in shock) TWO INCHES??????!!! THAT'S TOO MUCH!!
I had to explain to him that length means nothing if most of it is see through. He cracks me up


----------



## Sharpened

I still like reading about hair. It keeps me motivated to maintain my own.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I dyed the front of my hair. I really like the color this Garnier Nutrisse left behind.


----------



## Britt

I ordered a new blow dryer yesterday, looking forward to it coming. The weather is cooler now so I will be straightening much more often.  
Last night my mom was watching YouTube hair videos as usual and I told her I'm gonna start wearing my hair straight or straightened styles or something, I'm over the preparation involved just to leave the house.  She urged me to buy SCurl and that will make my hair easier. I told her my issue isn't the difficulty in doing my hair, it's the preparation involved with styling, the retwisting, the not twisting at night and waking up with a mess.  Soooo hmmmm, I'll either do a two strand twist this weekend or blow dry my hair and and do a chunky twist out or flexi rods, something like that.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I dyed the front of my hair. I really like the color this Garnier Nutrisse left behind.


----------



## MzSwift

Britt said:


> ... my issue isn't the difficulty in doing my hair, it's the preparation involved with styling, the retwisting, the not twisting at night and waking up with a mess.  Soooo hmmmm, I'll either do a two strand twist this weekend or blow dry my hair and and do a chunky twist out or flexi rods, something like that.



This right here is what led me to texlax my WL natural hair.  I loved my natural hair but the prep was becoming too much and I couldn't just let it be if I was tired at night.  I didn't have the type of hair that I could just bun the next day if I didn't braid/twist at night. And that pineapple method was not getting it.  

I considered becoming a straight natural but I was more afraid of heat damage from too much straightening. I knew that with all of the healthy relaxed heads online, I could do it.  I don't regret it one bit.  

Definitely NOT saying you should do it, but I feel your pain.


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> No reply needed! I was just thinking aloud and sharing ideas in support!


No no, I think this does actually need a lot of thought. I will still go ahead and do this little exercise later when I have some more time on my hands though.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy







MzSwift said:


> This right here is what led me to texlax my WL natural hair.  I loved my natural hair but the prep was becoming too much and I couldn't just let it be if I was tired at night.  I didn't have the type of hair that I could just bun the next day if I didn't braid/twist at night. And that pineapple method was not getting it.
> 
> I considered becoming a straight natural but I was more afraid of heat damage from too much straightening. I knew that with all of the healthy relaxed heads online, I could do it.  I don't regret it one bit.
> 
> Definitely NOT saying you should do it, but I feel your pain.



@MzSwift, I wanna texlax but have heard it just doesn't work over the long term.

How long have you worn texlaxed hair? What chemical do you use to texlax? What's your regimen?

TIA!


----------



## Napp

Britt said:


> I ordered a new blow dryer yesterday, looking forward to it coming. The weather is cooler now so I will be straightening much more often.
> Last night my mom was watching YouTube hair videos as usual and I told her I'm gonna start wearing my hair straight or straightened styles or something, I'm over the preparation involved just to leave the house.  She urged me to buy SCurl and that will make my hair easier. I told her my issue isn't the difficulty in doing my hair, it's the preparation involved with styling, the retwisting, the not twisting at night and waking up with a mess.  Soooo hmmmm, I'll either do a two strand twist this weekend or blow dry my hair and and do a chunky twist out or flexi rods, something like that.



How long does a twist out normally last for you?


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> 
> 
> @MzSwift, I wanna texlax but have heard it just doesn't work over the long term.
> 
> How long have you worn texlaxed hair? What chemical do you use to texlax? What's your regimen?
> 
> TIA!


@YvetteWithJoy 

I've been texlaxed for 2 years, but very mildly so. My hair still looks natural though. I texlax only twice a year and have been threatening to increase it to 3 times a year but haven't done it yet. Right now I'm 7 months post - too lazy to texlax up until now. My roots behave well but right now they're acting crazy so it's time.


----------



## Britt

MzSwift said:


> This right here is what led me to texlax my WL natural hair.  *I loved my natural hair but the prep was becoming too much and I couldn't just let it be if I was tired at night.  I didn't have the type of hair that I could just bun the next day if I didn't braid/twist at night. And that pineapple method was not getting it.  *
> 
> I considered becoming a straight natural but I was more afraid of heat damage from too much straightening. I knew that with all of the healthy relaxed heads online, I could do it.  I don't regret it one bit.
> 
> Definitely NOT saying you should do it, but I feel your pain.


Thank you! And I def feel you on the bolded !
Idk... I felt this same exact way last year. Now it's getting cooler and I'm thinking of using heat more.


Napp said:


> How long does a twist out normally last for you?


If I do a two strand twists small on wet hair I can get away with not retwisting the next night and the following night putting in big chunky twists. It's the restrictions that bother me tho. I got up early Sunday morning for a coffee run and a few errands, if my hair were natural I'd have to take down my chunky twists and then put them back in when I'm in the house so that my hair is a 'setting' for the twist out again. Or when I have to wash my hair and let it air dry with twists in it, I don't mind it sometimes but it's a restriction and it's annoying. I didn't realize this until I got a life lol ! The first year I went natural, I did everything around my twist outs, I would know in advance if I'm going out and then take the time to wash and twist and let it dry. Every single night w/o fail I'd wash and flat twist. Some nights I'd detangle and remoisturize and then if the twists are still kinda damp I'd have to go under the dryer to make sure my hair is dry enough for the next day and my twists aren't too frizzy. I'm tired of all the different products I've bought and product combination to get the right twist out especially since my fav product has been reformualted. Idkkk, ehhhh I'm just over it all right now. I feel torn a bit. Right now, I just want fluffy straight hair or hair I can comb easily and then put it in a high bun or something when I need to go.


----------



## Dee_33

If this no dc month works out well I'm going to move to 1x a month dc'ing.  I think I miss the routine of dc'ing lol.


----------



## locabouthair

Saw a YT video for a halo braid style I want to try. Hopefully it comes out good so I can rock it until I straighten for my friends wedding.


----------



## MzSwift

YvetteWithJoy said:


> 
> 
> @MzSwift, I wanna texlax but have heard it just doesn't work over the long term.
> 
> How long have you worn texlaxed hair? What chemical do you use to texlax? What's your regimen?
> 
> TIA!



I've been texlaxed for 2.5 years now.  I used to texlax my short hair before I knew what that was and wore that for about 10 years on and off.  I love the ease of it. I've always used Motions oil lye relaxer in regular strength. At first, I texlaxed in the 4th/8th/12th month to make it easier to remember.  I've alternated between both techniques - either diluting the perm w/conditioner and leaving it on longer or coating my hair with oil and conditioner, using the perm straight and leaving it on for a shorter time. I think I just prefer to dilute it.  I'm now moving to texlaxing once per quarter or every 3 months.

Like @Aggie , I initially left a lot of texture in my hair.  Having long hair, the first thing I noticed the day after I texlaxed was that I could actually feel the air on my scalp.  It did not sweat as much. I loved my natural fro and curly styles but my roots wouldn't hold the style long because my scalp would be so hot!

The second thing I noticed was that it was so much easier to detangle and cowash in the shower.  My wash days went from day(s) to hours (because I DC w/heat).  It was amazing!  Not only that, I could even throw it into a ponytail in the shower and let it airdry in that ponytail.  Overall, I loved that my hair felt softer and more moisturized.  And I don't use nearly as many products as I did when I was natural - still use the same techniques though (LOC, M&S, almost daily rinsing/cowashing, etc.)

For the last year, however, I've decided to texlax straighter.  I was still experiencing SSKs and, like @Britt , I prefer a more blown out look. I'm hoping to have a texture similar to Prettywitty77 on YT.   I've found that my hair seems to pick up more texture/poofiness a few weeks after my relaxer.  So even if I think I did it too straight, it doesn't look that way for long.  And yes, you'll get uneven results from time to time.  But my natural hair was not all one curl pattern/texture either so it doesn't bother me.  I primarily rock braidouts and knotouts.  I straighten it a few times per year and it doesn't poof the minute I walk out of the door.  And when my roots start to grow out, I throw in mini braids or braid/twist extensions to helps stretch.

The only CON I've had being texlaxed is that now that I don't have the shrinkage, I've been wearing my hair out and flinging it around more.  I mean you can't blame me, I've never had hair this long in my life! LOL.  So I lost a little length  (I'm currently MBL) because I started slipping on my regi.  But I'm getting back on track now and I hope to be back to WL and beyond in the next couple of years.

Whew!  Sorry so long.  HTH!


----------



## Dee_33

Finally started using jojoba oil, it's a keeper.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MzSwift said:


> I've been texlaxed for 2.5 years now.  I used to texlax my short hair before I knew what that was and wore that for about 10 years on and off.  I love the ease of it. I've always used Motions oil lye relaxer in regular strength. At first, I texlaxed in the 4th/8th/12th month to make it easier to remember.  I've alternated between both techniques - either diluting the perm w/conditioner and leaving it on longer or coating my hair with oil and conditioner, using the perm straight and leaving it on for a shorter time. I think I just prefer to dilute it.  I'm now moving to texlaxing once per quarter or every 3 months.
> 
> Like @Aggie , I initially left a lot of texture in my hair.  Having long hair, the first thing I noticed the day after I texlaxed was that I could actually feel the air on my scalp.  It did not sweat as much. I loved my natural fro and curly styles but my roots wouldn't hold the style long because my scalp would be so hot!
> 
> The second thing I noticed was that it was so much easier to detangle and cowash in the shower.  My wash days went from day(s) to hours (because I DC w/heat).  It was amazing!  Not only that, I could even throw it into a ponytail in the shower and be done with it.  Overall, I loved that my hair felt softer and more moisturized.  And I don't use nearly as many products as I did when I was natural - still use the same techniques though (LOC, M&S, almost daily rinsing/cowashing, etc.)
> 
> For the last year, however, I've decided to texlax straighter.  I was still experiencing SSKs and, like @Britt , I prefer a more blown out look. I'm hoping to have a texture similar to Prettywitty77 on YT.   I've found that my hair seems to pick up more texture/poofiness a few weeks after my relaxer.  So even if I think I did it too straight, it doesn't look that way for long.  And yes, you'll get uneven results from time to time.  But my natural hair was not all one curl pattern/texture either so it doesn't bother me.  I primarily rock braidouts and knotouts.  I straighten it a few times per year and it doesn't poof the minute I walk out of the door.  And when my roots start to grow out, I throw in mini braids or braid/twist extensions to helps stretch.
> 
> The only CON I've had being texlaxed is that now that I don't have the shrinkage, I've been wearing my hair out and flinging it around more.  I mean you can't blame me, I've never had hair this long in my life! LOL.  So I lost a little length because I started slipping on my regi.  But I'm getting back on track now and I hope to be back to WL and beyond in the next couple of years.
> 
> Whew!  Sorry so long.  HTH!



Thank you! Wow! So helpful!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

luving me said:


> Finally started using jojoba oil, it's a keeper.





Agreed!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I promised myself I would not put chemicals in my hair until I finished EVERY idea on my checklist.

Sigh.

I forgot about that checklist. I just told hubby, "That's it! I'm done!!! I'm texlaxing, and I don't care if it ends up causing a setback or not. I've got to try it. I'm DONE!!!"

Hubby gently guides me upstairs and pulls me over to my unopened bag of henna and says, "You can't. I'm not going to let you. You haven't tried everything on your checklist, including this henna stuff, right? So tonight I'll look after the little ones. You make a date with your natural hair. Meet up in the shower and y'all just reconnect. Because you're just frustrated right now. This is not a suggestion, this is a command."

Sigh.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Let me get to the place where I can put 6 big braids in for a braid out.


----------



## Aggie

Very well put together @MzSwift.

I prefer diluting my relaxer myself. I use Avlon Affirm Fiberguard mild lye relaxer.

In a mixing bowl, I add 2.5 to 3 heaping tablespoons of relaxer, 1 heaping tablespoon of creamy protein deep conditioner (right now I use Keracare Restorative Mask for this), and half an ounce of sunflower oil, mix well,  2 teaspoons of Chi Silk Infusion or Neutral Protein Filler, then add to my 4 sectioned, heavily based, oil sealed hair, very quickly.

I think I will be coating my previously texlaxed hair with the Chi Silk Infusion for my next Texlaxer. I rotate my starting point with every new texlax session. I only leave it on for 9-10 minutes and this include my application time. So I move quickly.

Next I water rinse for a while to make sure all the relaxer is out then immediately put on a protein treatment for 5 minutes, wash that out, THEN I neutralize about 5 times, the last poo which I leave in for 10 minutes, then wash that out. Then I would use a moisturizing comditioner for about 20-30 minutes, leave-in/moisturize and seal, style as usual.

ETA : I do not smooth my relaxer because I don't want my hair straight - just apply quickly, wait until I reach at least 9-10 minutes, rinse.


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I promised myself I would not put chemicals in my hair until I finished EVERY idea on my checklist.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I forgot about that checklist. I just told hubby, "That's it! I'm done!!! I'm texlaxing, and I don't care if it ends up causing a setback or not. I've got to try it. I'm DONE!!!"
> 
> Hubby gently guides me upstairs and pulls me over to my unopened bag of henna and says, "You can't. I'm not going to let you. You haven't tried everything on your checklist, including this henna stuff, right? So tonight I'll look after the little ones. You make a date with your natural hair. Meet up in the shower and y'all just reconnect. Because you're just frustrated right now. This is not a suggestion, this is a command."
> 
> Sigh.


Aww, he is so good for you. Girl keep him. Not all the men out there are like that. Keep him!


----------



## Saludable84

@YvetteWithJoy we have the same texture. Speaking as someone who was texlaxed, it will not change much. Your still figuring your hair out. Really think it through. I'm not trying to talk you out of it, but really think that through.


----------



## Saludable84

@Aggie 

When I was texlaxed, I didn't smooth either. I did the half and half method and applied presectioned half my hair in the sections I wanted to texlax. I would apply relaxer and time myself for 8 minutes. Then rinse and neutralize and go to the other side. I would coat all my hair with Vaseline  I also used low lye relaxers. 

Texlaxing taught me a lot about stretching.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Thanks for the support and encouragement, ladies. I called the hair salon to start asking questions about texlaxing, and the lady talked me down from a texlaxer. She doesn't recommend that I do something so permanent and chemical-based, since chemicals were eating up my hair in the past.

Where's the emoticon for walking over to your bed, crawling in, and throwing the covers over your head?

I'm going to sleep on it and taking everyone's advice to proceed cautiously and wait until I'm less emotional before doing anything too new. I'll DC with Bekura Y.A.M. and put it out of my mind for the day.

Thanks again. 



Hair!


----------



## MzSwift

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I promised myself I would not put chemicals in my hair until I finished EVERY idea on my checklist.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I forgot about that checklist. I just told hubby, "That's it! I'm done!!! I'm texlaxing, and I don't care if it ends up causing a setback or not. I've got to try it. I'm DONE!!!"
> 
> Hubby gently guides me upstairs and pulls me over to my unopened bag of henna and says, "You can't. I'm not going to let you. You haven't tried everything on your checklist, including this henna stuff, right? So tonight I'll look after the little ones. You make a date with your natural hair. Meet up in the shower and y'all just reconnect. Because you're just frustrated right now. This is not a suggestion, this is a command."
> 
> Sigh.



LOL, that is too cute!

IA with the ladies.  I didn't texlax until I had a grasp on my natural hair, mastered my protein-moisture balance and was pretty much on maintenance mode.  I had been natural just short of 5 years and had gone from bald to WL so I had accomplished all that I wanted.  

FYI, ayurveda is a BIG part of my regi and I didn't give it up just because I texlax.  Traycee (of KISS) had a lot of success using it on her chemically treated hair and so did many others on the hair boards.  

Isn't this HHJ so fun!


----------



## Saludable84

@YvetteWithJoy if a salon is talking you out of it, meaning they aren't willing to take money from you just because, listen to them. 

Learned that from DH a long time ago.


----------



## MzSwift

True.  As long as it's a trustworthy place, and coming from genuine concern for you and your hair. 

Some salons charge more for natural services.  Naturals services are also likely to occur more frequently than relaxer services.


----------



## kanozas

Olaplex dupes:

ION Color Brilliance  Absolute Perfection Booster No. 1 and Color Sealer No. 2

Schwarzkopf Fibre Plex no.1 and no. 2

Ultra Bond Seal

And dangit...there was  another system I saw recently and can't remember the name to Google it.  It was in a white bottle with red writing and there were several ones for home use and salon.  I thought one of them was the "Rorexx" or something like that.  If anybody knows, could you please tell me?


----------



## kanozas

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I promised myself I would not put chemicals in my hair until I finished EVERY idea on my checklist.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I forgot about that checklist. I just told hubby, "That's it! I'm done!!! I'm texlaxing, and I don't care if it ends up causing a setback or not. I've got to try it. I'm DONE!!!"
> 
> Hubby gently guides me upstairs and pulls me over to my unopened bag of henna and says, "You can't. I'm not going to let you. You haven't tried everything on your checklist, including this henna stuff, right? So tonight I'll look after the little ones. You make a date with your natural hair. Meet up in the shower and y'all just reconnect. Because you're just frustrated right now. This is not a suggestion, this is a command."
> 
> Sigh.




AWWWW.  He's a sweet husband.  But henna is the debil if you like to experiment with chemical color ....


----------



## Honey Bee

kanozas said:


> Olaplex dupes:
> 
> ION Color Brilliance  Absolute Perfection Booster No. 1 and Color Sealer No. 2
> 
> Schwarzkopf Fibre Plex no.1 and no. 2
> 
> Ultra Bond Seal
> 
> And dangit...there was  another system I saw recently and can't remember the name to Google it.  It was in a white bottle with red writing and there were several ones for home use and salon.  I thought one of them was the "Rorexx" or something like that.  If anybody knows, could you please tell me?


OMG!!! _*runs around waving hands* _You read my mind!! I literally JUST came back to this thread to tell yall, I just found it, girl!

It's called Continuum Ro Maxx Quantum Creator. It seems like there are several products...? I'm unclear on that.


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for the support and encouragement, ladies. I called the hair salon to start asking questions about texlaxing, and the lady talked me down from a texlaxer. She doesn't recommend that I do something so permanent and chemical-based, since chemicals were eating up my hair in the past.
> 
> Where's the emoticon for walking over to your bed, crawling in, and throwing the covers over your head?
> 
> I'm going to sleep on it and taking everyone's advice to proceed cautiously and wait until I'm less emotional before doing anything too new. I'll DC with Bekura Y.A.M. and put it out of my mind for the day.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hair!


Good choice @YvetteWithJoy. I know how to do mine well so I continue only when my hair is acting crazy. As long as she's acting right, I don't touch the creamy crack.


----------



## Aggie

kanozas said:


> AWWWW.  He's a sweet husband.  But henna is the debil if you like to experiment with chemical color ....


  That's too funny. I only think it is now myself but that's only because it is not coloring my more textured hair like it did my fully relaxed hair. 

Sigh! Good times!


----------



## KinkyRN

Saludable84 said:


> I saw it in the wypipo section in my Target and decided it was not meant for me to research or take one for the team [/QUO
> If it was next to the Rose Peace, leave it right there!


----------



## KinkyRN

Aggie said:


> Good choice @YvetteWithJoy. I know how to do mine well so I continue only when my hair is acting crazy. As long as she's acting right, I don't touch the creamy crack.


 Now that is a good stylist. She actually cared about you hair and not the money!! Wish there were more like her.


----------



## Saludable84




----------



## YvetteWithJoy




----------



## KinkyRN

Now that school has started back and I will be working 64 hour weeks plus the humidity will be dropping I think I will start with crochet braids in November. Hopefully it will help push me toward my goal of having a BANGIN' tapered fro. Want to experiment with color but I am too afraid.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Pokahontas


----------



## Saludable84

@YvetteWithJoy 

*exits thread*


----------



## MzSwift

Coming up on week 2 of my personal HYH/PS challenge!  My lazy cornrows are still doing well.  Had to actually go out in public today to drop of little man's lunch, he left on the counter.  I just put the cornrows in a bun and went into the school without a wig.  I think my crooked parts aren't as visible thanks to the daily rinsing/cowashing.


----------



## Britt

Thanks for posting the Olaplex dupes. My stylist used something similar I think the last time I went to see her and I asked her what it was and she said it was like Olaplex. I'm waiting for my package to come. I would like to get it in time to use for this Sat but that might not happen. I've been using it consistently since January. Dammn, that's a while. I especially need it now since my hair is flat ironed. Come to think of it, my conditioners are streamlined, I stick with Olaplex, my beloved Giovanni in the purple bottle and Darcy's pumpkinseed. All three keep me good! Now if I can find a good heat regimen or styles that I like and can do easily I'm good!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> *exits thread*



LMBO!


----------



## Vshanell

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @Pokahontas


Thank you so much !


----------



## KinksAndInk

Guess I'll wash my hair today since I'll probably end up spending most of tomorrow in the car shop. At least it's within walking distance of the mall


----------



## kanozas

Honey Bee said:


> OMG!!! _*runs around waving hands* _You read my mind!! I literally JUST came back to this thread to tell yall, I just found it, girl!
> 
> It's called Continuum Ro Maxx Quantum Creator. It seems like there are several products...? I'm unclear on that.




Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's it.  Let me go online now.  It's also a two-step which I think most of them are.  Going to dye my hair but feeling under the weather.  looking busted with this bleach cap hair.  Oh, forgot to say that stylists love the ION brand but it's VERY SMALL.  You buy it a vial and a little tiny pak at a time.  Ultra Bond Seal is quite a bit less expensive than Olaplex.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I would share this with children to start a discussion.


----------



## GGsKin

shawnyblazes said:


> I dyed the front of my hair. I really like the color this Garnier Nutrisse left behind.



Pretty @shawnyblazes Is your hair hennaed (is that a word)? The colour took really well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

AbsyBlvd said:


> Pretty @shawnyblazes Is your hair hennaed (is that a word)? The colour took really well.


Thank you!
I haven't used henna in almost 2 years.  I have colored over henna before and vice versa. Never had any issues.


----------



## TrueSugar

I need to do something with my hair in the morning.


----------



## toaster

The longer my hair gets, the less I want to do anything to it. I'm down to cowashing once a week and shampooing once a week with a DC. I really want to roller set but I keep looking at my dryer and not wanting to spend 45 minutes rolling my hair. Yikes. Hopefully I get my MOJO back. If not, I'm cutting back to waist length.


----------



## MzSwift

Ladies, where are we buying wigs from these days?  Any suggestions?

I went to Hairsisters but the site seemed different - kinda sparse.
I wear synthetic either kinky/curly or short Halle-type styles.  I'm looking to buy longer straight styles but shorter than my hair (MBL).  

I'm not interested in lace fronts as I don't know how to do them justice. LOL


----------



## Napp

MzSwift said:


> Ladies, where are we buying wigs from these days?  Any suggestions?
> 
> I went to Hairsisters but the site seemed different - kinda sparse.
> I wear synthetic either kinky/curly or short Halle-type styles.  I'm looking to buy longer straight styles but shorter than my hair (MBL).
> 
> I'm not interested in lace fronts as I don't know how to do them justice. LOL



 I like wig types


----------



## MzSwift

Napp said:


> I like wig types



Thanks so much, Napp!


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster how long is your hair?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster how long is your hair?


@GettingKinky I'm not sure. It was grazing butt Crack length in June but I trimmed about 2 inches then. It seems as though those inches are back. I'm contemplating a blow out in about 2 weeks so I should get more confirmation then. 

I know the length feels less intimidating when it's stretched. That's why I love roller sets. I just need to get back in the setting mood.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky I'm not sure. It was grazing butt Crack length in June but I trimmed about 2 inches then. It seems as though those inches are back. I'm contemplating a blow out in about 2 weeks so I should get more confirmation then.
> 
> I know the length feels less intimidating when it's stretched. That's why I love roller sets. I just need to get back in the setting mood.


How long did it take to get from wsl to bcl?


----------



## toaster

myhairgrowstoo said:


> How long did it take to get from wsl to bcl?


I would say about a year. I have a short torso so it's about a six inches gap.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky I'm not sure. It was grazing butt Crack length in June but I trimmed about 2 inches then. It seems as though those inches are back. I'm contemplating a blow out in about 2 weeks so I should get more confirmation then.
> 
> I know the length feels less intimidating when it's stretched. That's why I love roller sets. I just need to get back in the setting mood.



Wow! That's a lot of hair. I can't imagine even trying to roller set all of that.


----------



## Sharpened

So I sprayed my head with AVJ straight about an hour ago and massaged it. A warm, slight tingle came over the top area fifteen minutes later.

_What was that?_

I realized my scalp is still sore from my comb-out last weekend. I hate my scalp so much...


----------



## beingofserenity

When I've used up my nexus, I plan to stick with Shea Moisture exclusively. I want to use more natural lines and I like how ascessible the brand is and also how there are so many lines to choose from, so I will probably never get bored.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think I'm going to add in a modified wash day on Sundays. Probably a cowash and quick DC. My hair is doing fine with once a week washing but mentally I need to wash twice a week since I was just washing daily. The decrease is too dramatic and it's a shock to my system. Lol


----------



## beingofserenity

Currently trying that egg/grapeseed oil mask that allegedly grows your hair overnight. I added msm and rosemary oil to it. After this I'll cowash and oil my scalp with my new oil blend because I wanna start trying out these hair growth aid thangs. Everybody can't be lying!!!! And I know I'm not going to ingest that msm so might as well put it on my head.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

beingofserenity said:


> Currently trying that egg/grapeseed oil mask that allegedly grows your hair overnight. I added msm and rosemary oil to it. After this I'll cowash and oil my scalp with my new oil blend because I wanna start trying out these hair growth aid thangs. Everybody can't be lying!!!! And I know I'm not going to ingest that msm so might as well put it on my head.





Looking forward to your report!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> I think I'm going to add in a modified wash day on Sundays. Probably a cowash and quick DC. My hair is doing fine with once a week washing but mentally I need to wash twice a week since I was just washing daily. The decrease is too dramatic and it's a shock to my system. Lol



Your posts about that NurCreations DC have me itching to try it after the no-buy. It looks yummy!


----------



## KinksAndInk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Your posts about that NurCreations DC have me itching to try it after the no-buy. It looks yummy!


Try it. It's very yummy. I heat it up and as so as I apply it, my tangles melt


----------



## LavenderMint

Am I the only one who collects her shed hair, week to week? I noticed a large decrease in shedding this wash day that I only know because I've been holding on to the shed hair balls.


----------



## Britt

I washed and conditioned last night and put my hair in two strand twists.  I tried something new tho, S Curl and then my camille rose gel. I was pretty heavy handed w/ the s curl just to make sure my hair was well moisturized. Then I applied the camille rose gel. As my hair was drying yesterday my twists we're so sticky! I was worried that I used too much s curl and my hair would be really sticky. Today my hair is fully dry and twists feel so soft! I haven't taken them down yet but I just unraveled one and my twist was so soft and springy. My twists feel so moisturized and not sticky or greasy at all. I look forward to seeing how my twist out looks and feels tomorrow.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> Try it. It's very yummy. I heat it up and as so as I apply it, my tangles melt



I used it straight out the fridge


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> I used it straight out the fridge


It's yummy that way too. I don't think there's a bad temp for this to be applied at lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thank you @IDareT'sHair . I ended up grabbing the Banana Styling Pudding, Amla  & Avocado Leave in, and Moisture Cream  ( custom order).
> 
> I didn't even receive any notification about this sale. I was trying to be a good girl but I had to get something ....



I wanted to buy exactly this, but I'm on a no-buy.

Will you review these items?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

If you see me posting about politics in the future, please PM me and remind me I told myself I'm done with that and need to focus on hair, health, and happiness. 

ETA: And humor! Can't forget that one. Humor is medicine for the soul.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@YvetteWithJoy I already have the Banana Styling pudding and currently use it. I use it for my 2 strand twists and love it. It's creamy and has a faint banana scent, nothing overwhelming. it sinks  into my hair and makes it soft.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

flyygirlll2 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I already have the Banana Styling pudding and currently use it. I use it for my 2 strand twists and love it. It's creamy and has a faint banana scent, nothing overwhelming. it sinks  into my hair and makes it soft.





Mmm!

Do you think it would be good for defining hair? I was also thinking about using it for two-strand twists that will stay under a wig. Does it act as a good moisturizer? Leave-in? Curl definer?

TIA!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@YvetteWithJoy It gives me definition when I've used it with SM LP Detangler and QB Athiopa (?) Butter. I wouldn't depend on it solely as a moisturiser but it's a nice styler IMO.


----------



## Napp

Idk if my hair is growing faster from these vitamins I'm taking or what but I need a touch up. I was going to wait until November though. I guess I will have to go back to my wigs again


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Napp said:


> Idk if my hair is growing faster from these vitamins I'm taking or what but I need a touch up. I was going to wait until November though. I guess I will have to go back to my wigs again



Wow. Cool deal! 

Is flat ironing a REQUIREMENT to make the BBB Cream (is that what your keratin treatment was called?) work to help elongate one's curls? TIA!


----------



## Napp

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow. Cool deal!
> 
> Is flat ironing a REQUIREMENT to make the BBB Cream (is that what your keratin treatment was called?) work to help elongate one's curls? TIA!



For the results I want, yes. You can also apply it as a dc and it will make the hair shiny. There are several different ways to use this product.


----------



## GGsKin

MeaWea said:


> Am I the only one who collects her shed hair, week to week? I noticed a large decrease in shedding this wash day that I only know because I've been holding on to the shed hair balls.



I've done that and will still do this if I feel the need to monitor my shedding. I usually get rid of my sheds after eyeballing them at the end of a wash.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Feeling good!!! 

Hair is . . .

Conditioned: SM hiipo masque, then DevaCurl Decadence 
Moisturized: Oyin Hair Dew 
Sealed: Jojoba oil

. . . and twisted in 6 chunky twists, ready to reside under a wig for two weeks.

Exhale and smile.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I hope my wig stays put today.  I have a slight headache so I don't want to deal with combs or bobby pins. I just slapped this bad boy on and said a little prayer.


----------



## lux10023

My hair is really thick so when I wig it I just slap it on and position it,

I may do one comb but trust at work it's just on lmaoooo

Let's just say don't make any sudden movements lol as long as you move slowly and no quick jerking or etc you should be good 

Good luck fellow hair sistah 



KinksAndInk said:


> I hope my wig stays put today.  I have a slight headache so I don't want to deal with combs or bobby pins. I just slapped this bad boy on and said a little prayer.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> I hope my wig stays put today.  I have a slight headache so I don't want to deal with combs or bobby pins. I just slapped this bad boy on and said a little prayer.



I've always done this.  LOL!


----------



## Britt

Took my twists down this morning. My hair feels really soft and light. I thought the gel (Camille Rose) would have given my hair more of a hold because it normally does. All the stickiness from the Scurl and gel are gone. Not sure how this combo will hold up in humidity.  We'll see how this goes for now while the weather becomes cooler.


----------



## BklynHeart

I took out my marley twists that I had in for 2 months over the weekend. washed, deep conditioned dried in braids. 
Today i put my hair in a ponytail using Model Model Mojito twist weave hair.  I had to tuck it under instead of leaving it out like i wanted to.
This hair is too dang hard! I even soaked it in vinegar and conditioned it and its still too rough! 
I may have to go back to using loose bulk braiding hair to make a bun. A shame because I wanted it to look like i let my hair out in the ponytail.


----------



## kanozas

@Honey Bee 

Here are some others that I'd never heard of for the Olaplex dupes.  She does a side-by-side comparison.  Shocking.  I hear nothing but good reviews for the Ion one.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> Gift and curse. I was walking past minding my business until I saw the grey bottle. A man watched me praise Jesus and grab my jars, and run like I was hiding from that girl who stol my conditioner the last time I went in target.
> 
> I don't have to go to ulta anymore. Unless the sale is goodt.



Tears!!!


----------



## MzSwift

Finally finished with my mini braids. I'll keep these in for a few weeks.

Gotta DC and retighten DS's locs and buzz DH's hair.  One day, I'm going to get back to weekly hair day for the family... I hope.


----------



## beingofserenity

Planning on bunning for the forseeable future. Excited to see where it takes me. Got no patience for anything else. Not into false hair/covering it completely right now.


----------



## ms.blue

KinksAndInk said:


> I hope my wig stays put today.  I have a slight headache so I don't want to deal with combs or bobby pins. I just slapped this bad boy on and said a little prayer.


I put 4 pins in my hair and my wig still is jerking back every time I lean on my hair.  I gotta re-learn how to sit with a wig again


----------



## Janet'

This new Evolv Satin Bonnet that I purchased from Walmart (I don't like them) is really nice...oversized, comfortable, fits my perm rollers...

...On another note, I'm gargling with coconut oil because I heard that it is a natural tooth whitener...I don't ever think I've held liquid in my mouth for 20 minutes before (in my entire life)...my jaws are shaking...5 more minutes...


----------



## curlyTisME

My scalp is so itchy! Yet I'm too lazy to wash my hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I think I have found the solution: I can donate my gently used hair products that don't resonate with my hair to a women's shelter.

As a reminder to myself, I'm thinking about THIS one because they have a location right in my town: http://www.brightertomorrows.net/get_involved


----------



## julzinha

I feel like my edges have seasons. There are seasons where their full and thriving then there are seasons where they look sparse. All o can do right now is use my doctored up Njoy every other day.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

julzinha said:


> I feel like my edges have seasons. There are seasons where their full and thriving then there are seasons where they look sparse. All o can do right now is use my doctored up Njoy every other day.



 That's making me smile so hard and chortle out loud.  I'm imagining your edges: "Giiiiiiiirrrrrllll! I ain't coming out THIS season: Too [hot/cold]! See you NEXT season. (Yeah, that's MY season)."


----------



## Sharpened

One day, I may end up buying some jojoba esters and gums so I can make my own conditioner.

DH finally agreed to help me take pictures after I said, "Documenting this will help me stay motivated. Every little bit helps." He is such a soft touch, *snicker*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Yesssssssss!

I woke up this morning with nary a hair worry!

I focused on my body care, skincare, and makeup. I had no stress about time constraints and breakage.

#wigwinnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiingggggggg!

P.S. And I got tons of compliments on "my" hair yesterday.



Now LET my gorgeous, I'm-a-make-it-sexy, silk head scarf arrive. They not gon' be able to tell me NUTTIN'!


----------



## Dee_33

I'm not a pj, but I have the sudden urge to buy 4 or 5 different dc's in the little 2oz packs and try a different one each time I dc for the rest of the year.  Idk why I want to but ummm ya, I will be hitting Target or Sally's this wknd to get a few packs.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want long hair yet I do not have the patience for what it requires for me to get there.  

Oh well, something will work itself out.


----------



## Smiley79

I finally took out my sew in...I missed my hair so much. Now I get back to using my products and pampering my hair!


----------



## kanozas

They read like a book on how-to jealousy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

kanozas said:


> They read like a book on how-to jealousy.



Huh?


----------



## Anaisin

My Sephora order shipped. So excited to try Qhemet and I also got Briogeo shampoo sample.


----------



## Dee_33

Added jojoba oil and a new conditioner to my routine at the same time so now I'm not sure which is respondible for my boost in moisture. Guess I'll use a diff cond this wash day and if the results are the same I'll know it's the jojoba.


----------



## Anaisin

Her hair looks thicker


----------



## lux10023

Have been in the water a lot... A lot!!!
Vacation etc 

I was having way to much fun aka drinking and etc 
That clearly each night upon returning to the villa I did nary  a thing to my hair 

I didn't bring my silk scarf bun it up nothing 
Just let it be 

Now I'm paying the price smh


----------



## HappywithJC723

What wigs are you ladies wearing? I'm on the hunt for a new one..I think I need to hide my hair again for a while.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I want to get two of these, at least one in medium brown, and I want to cut one to CBL.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Lately in my head I've been rewriting songs to process my hair issues:

Example #1:
"All I need is one line, one line" (to the tune of Nas's "One Mic")

I just want ONE LINE that will do all I need! Exhale.

Example #2:
"Started from the bottom, now it's cleared . . . started from the bottom now the knots are . . . cleared" (to the tune of Drake's "Started from the Bottom")

When I had the thought, "Hmm. I could PLAY Drake's 'Started from the Bottom' and use that to help me reach my detangling time goals" -- that's when I seriously began considering getting a protective style. 

#itwastimeforahairbreaktruly


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This is a lot of work.  Ill have to blow it out again next month for my protective style.  

Blow drying was awhile and then to try and flat iron?? I just looked at it and kept it moving. 

I wouldn't mind trying those plates you use to stretch.


----------



## Dayjoy

shawnyblazes said:


> This is a lot of work.  Ill have to blow it out again next month for my protective style.
> 
> Blow drying was awhile and then to try and flat iron?? I just looked at it and kept it moving.
> 
> *I wouldn't mind trying those plates you use to stretch.*



I was just thinking about those the other day.  Whatever happened with those?


----------



## Jas123

Janet' said:


> ...On another note, I'm gargling with coconut oil because I heard that it is a natural tooth whitener...I don't ever think I've held liquid in my mouth for 20 minutes before (in my entire life)...my jaws are shaking...5 more minutes...


Are you gargling or swishing and pulling (in/out) through your teeth? You should be doing the latter. And please pay close attention to your teeth while oil pulling with evco... When I used evco instead of the usual sunflower oil it made my teeth really sensitive, just an FYI.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Wash day is coming early this week, tomorrow instead of Thursday. I'm going to try to get my mom to do some cornrows for me. If not I'll just put my hair into mini twists under my wig. It's also wash day for my wig. I'll probably curl it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Dayjoy said:


> I was just thinking about those the other day.  Whatever happened with those?


It seems shipping is a long time.  2 months.  Smh.

ETA autocorrect gets on my NERVES


----------



## beingofserenity

Anaisin said:


> Her hair looks thicker



I'm going to copy this exactly except I will start in sections and add leave in before braiding it up. Our hair is very similar and we use some of the same methods. Love how simple her routine is.


----------



## beingofserenity

I thought it was funny how my friend asked me if I got a texturizer. She said my curls look looser. They're not. I just take care of them differently. If I let it dry after washing without doing anything it would still dry up into an undefined frizzball stuck to my head, which is exactly what I did in college all the dang time and had the nerve to cry about how ****** difficult my hair was smh.

The middle of my hair is 4cish. The sides and front are looser, the back is loosest and I get bigger waves back there when I gel it up into a bun.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Oh, my GOODNESS some of the scent descriptions by this Etsy vendor (scroll all the way to the bottom) almost make me salivate!!!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/176022384/sweet-curls-crazy-curly-hard-hold-elixir?ref=also_bought

Examples:

**NEW* Tranquil Waters* - Clean, calming, beautiful water scent. Not a salty ocean type, but a crystal blue water scent that soothes the soul. Very nicely paired with spa type fragrances. Top notes of watery & fresh ozone accord, lemongrass, mandarin zest, & verbena. Mid notes of leafy Greens, fresh Rose, melon, lily & ylang-ylang. Dry notes of rosewood & musk.

*Tropical White Musk* - Warm and mysterious blend of musk, lily, ylang ylang and amber that come together with peach, oakmoss and a bit of the tropics.

*Awapuhi:* Intensely "fresh and clean* smelling with delicate exotic floral notes, the Awapuhi ginger flower originated in India and made its way to the Hawaiian Islands. It has a long history of being the shampoo flower and is prevalent in salon shampoos. Wonderful scent, particularly for soaps and hair products.

*Sweetgrass Fragrance Oil *- Sweetgrass fragrance oil is a fresh, clean unisex scent with the perfect green notes. Not "perfume-y" & absolutely fabulous OOB. It's like standing in a field of grass (but not that sharp green lawn grass).

*Downpour* - A delicate spray of ozone gently infused with a floral blend of lily of the valley, white jasmine & geranium mixed with citrus blends of orange and lemon kissed by hints of musk. Our "Downpour" is the essence of refreshing, clean & relaxing. ~Pier 1 Type~

*Nearly Nude* - An upscale, sophisticated powdery fresh scent. NOT your typical baby powder scent! Mysterious and sensual with a sparkling citrus and berry top-note, floral heart of rose, geranium and neroli, dusted with a patchouli, cedary and powdery vanilla base.

*Lavender Apples and Oak* - Warm, inviting fragrance oil that has been blended to perfection, with soft, lovely lavender & juicy apples.

*Mediterranean Fig Fragrance*- Pure essence of Mediterranean Italian Fig sun baked & bursting with fragrance! Earthy essence & oh so sensual.

*Coco-Beach Baby:* **AKA Coconut Milk & Peaches** Uplifting blend of juicy ripe peaches and fresh coconut with hints of sweet milk..

*Yeah Mon! Fragrance:* Imagine yourself on a Jamaican Beach with the sun and surf. Incredibly yummy blend of coconut, pineapple and something special, this one is a fruity tropical hit for all!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

shawnyblazes said:


> SM has a new line. Resilient growth root stimulator.



No. I'm not going to believe it. Just . . . nuh-uhn. Wow.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Been using ORS on my edges mixed with JBCO & after just 30 days I'm loving my results. Also taking mielle orgnanic vitamins for hair growth. I'll post pictures of my edges later.


----------



## imaginary

Oh boy, now I remember why I usually put my henna in overnight and right before bed. The itchies are too aggravating. If I wasn't so tired I would have rinsed already.


----------



## Lanea87

Just wondering where the heck my edges at and when are they coming back?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Just wondering where the heck my edges at and when are they coming back?



On vacation with some of mine. (Please excuse my silliness.)

ETA: Do you have a plan for growing yours back? Mine left because of the relaxer. Now I'm growing mine back with oil.


----------



## KinksAndInk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, my GOODNESS some of the scent descriptions by this Etsy vendor (scroll all the way to the bottom) almost make me salivate!!!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/176022384/sweet-curls-crazy-curly-hard-hold-elixir?ref=also_bought
> 
> Examples:
> 
> **NEW* Tranquil Waters* - Clean, calming, beautiful water scent. Not a salty ocean type, but a crystal blue water scent that soothes the soul. Very nicely paired with spa type fragrances. Top notes of watery & fresh ozone accord, lemongrass, mandarin zest, & verbena. Mid notes of leafy Greens, fresh Rose, melon, lily & ylang-ylang. Dry notes of rosewood & musk.
> 
> *Tropical White Musk* - Warm and mysterious blend of musk, lily, ylang ylang and amber that come together with peach, oakmoss and a bit of the tropics.
> 
> *Awapuhi:* Intensely "fresh and clean* smelling with delicate exotic floral notes, the Awapuhi ginger flower originated in India and made its way to the Hawaiian Islands. It has a long history of being the shampoo flower and is prevalent in salon shampoos. Wonderful scent, particularly for soaps and hair products.
> 
> *Sweetgrass Fragrance Oil *- Sweetgrass fragrance oil is a fresh, clean unisex scent with the perfect green notes. Not "perfume-y" & absolutely fabulous OOB. It's like standing in a field of grass (but not that sharp green lawn grass).
> 
> *Downpour* - A delicate spray of ozone gently infused with a floral blend of lily of the valley, white jasmine & geranium mixed with citrus blends of orange and lemon kissed by hints of musk. Our "Downpour" is the essence of refreshing, clean & relaxing. ~Pier 1 Type~
> 
> *Nearly Nude* - An upscale, sophisticated powdery fresh scent. NOT your typical baby powder scent! Mysterious and sensual with a sparkling citrus and berry top-note, floral heart of rose, geranium and neroli, dusted with a patchouli, cedary and powdery vanilla base.
> 
> *Lavender Apples and Oak* - Warm, inviting fragrance oil that has been blended to perfection, with soft, lovely lavender & juicy apples.
> 
> *Mediterranean Fig Fragrance*- Pure essence of Mediterranean Italian Fig sun baked & bursting with fragrance! Earthy essence & oh so sensual.
> 
> *Coco-Beach Baby:* **AKA Coconut Milk & Peaches** Uplifting blend of juicy ripe peaches and fresh coconut with hints of sweet milk..
> 
> *Yeah Mon! Fragrance:* Imagine yourself on a Jamaican Beach with the sun and surf. Incredibly yummy blend of coconut, pineapple and something special, this one is a fruity tropical hit for all!


all of these sound yummy


----------



## rileypak

Hair is super soft but I didn't twist tight enough


----------



## rileypak

Those scents sound great 
@YvetteWithJoy

I stay favoriting stuff on Etsy these days cause of you


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

rileypak said:


> Those scents sound great
> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> I stay favoriting stuff on Etsy these days cause of you



LOL!

Well, we're even, then!  I stay registering at vendors' sites because of your reviews!!!


----------



## imaginary

This henna day is a comedy of errors. Who told me to apply my hendigo without gloves??


----------



## KinksAndInk

I start wash day extremely excited and then about halfway through I'm over it and don't want to finish.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinksAndInk said:


> I start wash day extremely excited and then about halfway through I'm over it and don't want to finish.



I have it all planned out in my head. Then the day comes and I'm like......ummm.....


----------



## PJaye

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, my GOODNESS some of the scent descriptions by this Etsy vendor (scroll all the way to the bottom) almost make me salivate!!!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/176022384/sweet-curls-crazy-curly-hard-hold-elixir?ref=also_bought
> 
> Examples:
> 
> **NEW* Tranquil Waters* - Clean, calming, beautiful water scent. Not a salty ocean type, but a crystal blue water scent that soothes the soul. Very nicely paired with spa type fragrances. Top notes of watery & fresh ozone accord, lemongrass, mandarin zest, & verbena. Mid notes of leafy Greens, fresh Rose, melon, lily & ylang-ylang. Dry notes of rosewood & musk.
> 
> *Tropical White Musk* - Warm and mysterious blend of musk, lily, ylang ylang and amber that come together with peach, oakmoss and a bit of the tropics.
> 
> *Awapuhi:* Intensely "fresh and clean* smelling with delicate exotic floral notes, the Awapuhi ginger flower originated in India and made its way to the Hawaiian Islands. It has a long history of being the shampoo flower and is prevalent in salon shampoos. Wonderful scent, particularly for soaps and hair products.
> 
> *Sweetgrass Fragrance Oil *- Sweetgrass fragrance oil is a fresh, clean unisex scent with the perfect green notes. Not "perfume-y" & absolutely fabulous OOB. It's like standing in a field of grass (but not that sharp green lawn grass).
> 
> *Downpour* - A delicate spray of ozone gently infused with a floral blend of lily of the valley, white jasmine & geranium mixed with citrus blends of orange and lemon kissed by hints of musk. Our "Downpour" is the essence of refreshing, clean & relaxing. ~Pier 1 Type~
> 
> *Nearly Nude* - An upscale, sophisticated powdery fresh scent. NOT your typical baby powder scent! Mysterious and sensual with a sparkling citrus and berry top-note, floral heart of rose, geranium and neroli, dusted with a patchouli, cedary and powdery vanilla base.
> 
> *Lavender Apples and Oak* - Warm, inviting fragrance oil that has been blended to perfection, with soft, lovely lavender & juicy apples.
> 
> *Mediterranean Fig Fragrance*- Pure essence of Mediterranean Italian Fig sun baked & bursting with fragrance! Earthy essence & oh so sensual.
> 
> *Coco-Beach Baby:* **AKA Coconut Milk & Peaches** Uplifting blend of juicy ripe peaches and fresh coconut with hints of sweet milk..
> 
> *Yeah Mon! Fragrance:* Imagine yourself on a Jamaican Beach with the sun and surf. Incredibly yummy blend of coconut, pineapple and something special, this one is a fruity tropical hit for all!



Stay off etsy!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I just need 1-2 inches to get me to a point where I'd be comfortable actually claiming waist length. Hoping to get there by the end of October at least. I need to fix my diet, increase my water intake, exercise, get back to drinking my bamboo tea and taking my vitamins. Looking at that list, I've done nothing but breathe lol. My hair grows so much faster when I treat my body right. Lately I haven't been doing that.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

PJaye said:


> Stay off etsy!





Thanks, PJaye!

No worries: I'm only on there to communicate with Miss Kane for benevolent reasons. I used a husband-provided-purchasing pass to purchase with her, and I also got a silk scarf from a vendor (really needed it). Other than that, Etsy has not really tempted me. It's Komaza and Amika and Oyin and Bekura and Qhemet and HairVeda and . . . that tempt me!

Now if anyone has the idea of GIFTING an on-a-no-buy sister with one of those scents . . .


----------



## PJaye

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, PJaye!
> 
> No worries: I'm only on there to communicate with Miss Kane for benevolent reasons. I used a husband-provided-purchasing pass to purchase with her, and I got a silk scarf (really needed it). Other than that, Etsy has not really tempted me. It's Komaza and Amika and Oyin and Bekura and Qhemet and HairVeda and . . . that tempt me!
> 
> Now if anyone has the idea of GIFTING an on-a-no-buy sister with one of those scents . . .



I have a family full of rabid PJs whose addictions I take full responsibility for (one texted me earlier that she tasted the scrub I sent her...SMH).  I've since learned my lesson and am trying to talk you off the ledge.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

PJaye said:


> I have a family full of rabid PJs whose addictions I take full responsibility for (one texted me earlier that *she tasted the scrub I sent her...SMH*).  I've since learned my lesson and am trying to talk you off the ledge.



 at the BOLDED!

And I truly appreciate it.  I desperately, DESPERATELY need to stay on this cliff and NOT go over the ledge. I have EVERY receipt I've spent in the last 12 months, and just NO! There can be no escalation. 

And you're right: I don't want to increase PJism at this forum, especially when I'm working to myself spend less and less.

ETA: I did ask a vendor to consider offering LHCF members a code. She said yes. Once she does, I'll post it. But you can't really fall into PJism with her products. At least I dont' THINK!


----------



## JerriBlank

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, my GOODNESS some of the scent descriptions by this Etsy vendor (scroll all the way to the bottom) almost make me salivate!!!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/176022384/sweet-curls-crazy-curly-hard-hold-elixir?ref=also_bought
> 
> Examples:
> 
> **NEW* Tranquil Waters* - Clean, calming, beautiful water scent. Not a salty ocean type, but a crystal blue water scent that soothes the soul. Very nicely paired with spa type fragrances. Top notes of watery & fresh ozone accord, lemongrass, mandarin zest, & verbena. Mid notes of leafy Greens, fresh Rose, melon, lily & ylang-ylang. Dry notes of rosewood & musk.
> 
> *Tropical White Musk* - Warm and mysterious blend of musk, lily, ylang ylang and amber that come together with peach, oakmoss and a bit of the tropics.
> 
> *Awapuhi:* Intensely "fresh and clean* smelling with delicate exotic floral notes, the Awapuhi ginger flower originated in India and made its way to the Hawaiian Islands. It has a long history of being the shampoo flower and is prevalent in salon shampoos. Wonderful scent, particularly for soaps and hair products.
> 
> *Sweetgrass Fragrance Oil *- Sweetgrass fragrance oil is a fresh, clean unisex scent with the perfect green notes. Not "perfume-y" & absolutely fabulous OOB. It's like standing in a field of grass (but not that sharp green lawn grass).
> 
> *Downpour* - A delicate spray of ozone gently infused with a floral blend of lily of the valley, white jasmine & geranium mixed with citrus blends of orange and lemon kissed by hints of musk. Our "Downpour" is the essence of refreshing, clean & relaxing. ~Pier 1 Type~
> 
> *Nearly Nude* - An upscale, sophisticated powdery fresh scent. NOT your typical baby powder scent! Mysterious and sensual with a sparkling citrus and berry top-note, floral heart of rose, geranium and neroli, dusted with a patchouli, cedary and powdery vanilla base.
> 
> *Lavender Apples and Oak* - Warm, inviting fragrance oil that has been blended to perfection, with soft, lovely lavender & juicy apples.
> 
> *Mediterranean Fig Fragrance*- Pure essence of Mediterranean Italian Fig sun baked & bursting with fragrance! Earthy essence & oh so sensual.
> 
> *Coco-Beach Baby:* **AKA Coconut Milk & Peaches** Uplifting blend of juicy ripe peaches and fresh coconut with hints of sweet milk..
> 
> *Yeah Mon! Fragrance:* Imagine yourself on a Jamaican Beach with the sun and surf. Incredibly yummy blend of coconut, pineapple and something special, this one is a fruity tropical hit for all!



This is why I left out of Lush tasting soap yesterday 
I'm so weak! They smelled soooo good! Pica is the devil!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

JerriBlank said:


> This is why I left out of Lush tasting soap yesterday
> I'm so weak! They smelled soooo good! Pica is the devil!



Hugs!


----------



## Prettymetty

It's all fun and games until washday approaches. I don't wanna


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I type product names into http://www.ewg.org/skindeep/ to learn about the toxicity level of the product and ingredients.

Yet ANOTHER reason to shop (Annabelle's) PerfectBlends, NaturelleGrow, etc. So glad my DevaCurl Decadence products score well regarding non-toxicity.


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I type product names into http://www.ewg.org/skindeep/ to learn about the toxicity level of the product and ingredients.
> 
> Yet ANOTHER reason to shop (Annabelle's) PerfectBlends, NaturelleGrow, etc. So glad my DevaCurl Decadence products score well regarding non-toxicity.


Thanks for the link girlie...


----------



## HappywithJC723

I need a wig or some kind of protective style asap. I'm so bored with my hair. Besides washing and deep conditioning, I really don't want to do anything else with it. I just did my last set of mini twists after 4 attempts. I'm so frustrated..no matter what technique, the size I make them, the product I use...they just won't be great...sigh. I need to hide my hair for a little while.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Missjaxon


----------



## Missjaxon

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @Missjaxon


@shawnyblazes Thank you


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm going to do better checking in for hair challenges next year. I've narrowed it down to 5, if all 5 are started up for the new year. I'm also vowing to take more pics of my progress, at least once a quarter. I'm going to rollerset for Christmas so I'll make sure to take pics and that will be my starting pic for all challenges. I also need to make a length check shirt. I'll probably be lazy and use a striped shirt if I can find one that has lines 1 inch apart.


----------



## Dayjoy

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm going to do better checking in for hair challenges next year. I've narrowed it down to 5, if all 5 are started up for the new year. I'm also vowing to take more pics of my progress, at least once a quarter. I'm going to rollerset for Christmas so I'll make sure to take pics and that will be my starting pic for all challenges. I also need to make a length check shirt. *I'll probably be lazy and use a striped shirt if I can find one that has lines 1 inch apart.*


That's not lazy, that's resourceful.  I did the same thing.  Where is that shirt?


----------



## Anaisin

I can't with this Qhemet heavy cream laying my edges better than the creme of nature edge control


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Missjaxon 
Happy Belated Ms. J .......


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm gonna blowdry my hair tonight so I can actually detangle it  I want to examine my ends as well. Hoping I don't need a trim.


----------



## Dee_33

I will find a way to safely lighten my relaxed hair before year-end.


----------



## Nightingale

luving me said:


> I will find a way to safely lighten my relaxed hair before year-end.


I've been hearing great things about Olaplex. @melahnee may have tips too.


----------



## toaster

@IDareT'sHair 

Ms. T!! You don't do your wash days in sections?? Next time you wash try parting in four quadrants. Twist each quadrant in a loose twist and pin it up with a large bobby pin. Take one section down at a time and do each stage of your routine. This greatly minimizes any tangling opportunities as long as you re twist after every stage. 

My hair webs and tangles on itself so easily. I would have one huge dreadlock if I got in water with loose hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

toaster said:


> *Next time you wash try parting in four quadrants. Twist each quadrant in a loose twist and pin it up with a large bobby pin. Take one section down at a time and do each stage of your routine. This greatly minimizes any tangling opportunities as long as you re twist after every stage. My hair webs and tangles on itself so easily. I would have one huge dreadlock if I got in water with loose hair.*


@toaster


Hey Lady!

.......  Thank you so much.


----------



## Aggie

toaster said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Ms. T!! You don't do your wash days in sections?? Next time you wash try parting in four quadrants. Twist each quadrant in a loose twist and pin it up with a large bobby pin. Take one section down at a time and do each stage of your routine. This greatly minimizes any tangling opportunities as long as you re twist after every stage.
> 
> My hair webs and tangles on itself so easily. I would have one huge dreadlock if I got in water with loose hair.


Agreed. I wash and deep condition my hair in three big plaits, one at a time. This method is really helping me save my hair. I wish I knew to do this a few years back.


----------



## melahnee

Nightingale said:


> I've been hearing great things about Olaplex. @melahnee may have tips too.



I'm not relaxed, but I do believe Olaplex saved my hair from bleach damage. I noticed a difference the time I re-did the blonde without it-- it was drier and began to break, so I gave myself a nice trim of course. The next time I got retouched I used Olaplex again and my hair has had no issues at all. I have an entire thread on it if you would like to read, @luving me


----------



## Dee_33

melahnee said:


> I'm not relaxed, but I do believe Olaplex saved my hair from bleach damage. I noticed a difference the time I re-did the blonde without it-- it was drier and began to break, so I gave myself a nice trim of course. The next time I got retouched I used Olaplex again and my hair has had no issues at all. I have an entire thread on it if you would like to read, @luving me




Thanks so much. I'm going to read your thread.   I was thinking of using fgrogan's technique in her "hello honey blond" youtube vid. I hope the link posts


----------



## Sharpened

I just learned what fascinators are; I had no clue they had a name. Maybe I should get some...


----------



## KidneyBean86

Today is my birthday but I don't feel like washing my hair. My hair so dry though...smh


----------



## doriannc

I want to relax my 12 year natural hair. I just no longer have any time since my son was born and in a MA program. Le sigh


----------



## Sharpened

KidneyBean86 said:


> Today is my birthday but I don't feel like washing my hair. My hair so dry though...smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Thanks Lady Aggie.

I will try something different on Wednesday.


----------



## Rocky91

somebody donate me some hair, y'all...i'm sooooo over this TWA right now.
i keep quiet about it because everybody in my life is all "we told you not to shave it again, you know you are bored with every hair style within two weeks" i don't want them to say i told you so  
and i can't do the wigs. sighhhhhh.


----------



## Sharpened

Rocky91 said:


> somebody donate me some hair, y'all...i'm sooooo over this TWA right now.
> i keep quiet about it because everybody in my life is all "we told you not to shave it again, you know you are bored with every hair style within two weeks" i don't want them to say i told you so
> and i can't do the wigs. sighhhhhh.


One year, you can last one year. You look great with a TWA!

I don't do wigs, either.


----------



## Aggie

I have so much product that I am trying to invent different ways to use them up - this is so sad . I hope they work.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Thanks Lady Aggie.
> 
> I will try something different on Wednesday.


@IDareT'sHair 

I believe you won't be disappointed. It was quite an adjustment for me but in the end it really worked swimmingly for me when I realized how much of my hair I was saving by washing and deep conditioning this way.


----------



## mz.rae

Transitioning again.... 4 months post... it should go quicker since my hair is short now.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I didn't do my water rinse today. I just didn't feel like it. But I did spray my Netwurks 21 and Yerba concentrate on my scalp, then moisturized the rest of my hair. I should be fine on moisture until wash day.


----------



## Missjaxon

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Missjaxon
> Happy Belated Ms. J .......


 @IDareT'sHair 
Thank you


----------



## GettingKinky

I did a hardcore Shaun T cardio workout for the first time in months. Even 2 hours later I'm still breathing a little differently.

ETA. Oops wrong thread


----------



## Saludable84

GettingKinky said:


> I did a hardcore Shaun T cardio workout for the first time in months. Even 2 hours later I'm still breathing a little differently.



His workouts kill me. Perhaps I should pull one out


----------



## Dee_33

I don't use heat on my hair but that darn instyler max infomercial has me wanting one.


----------



## toaster

I'm going to blow dry and flat iron my hair this week for a trip.  

After that I'll continue working on my tension with roller sets. My hair today is pretty straight, soft, and bouncy. If I can get my edges a little more taut I could wear my hair down from a roller set with no additional heat. I have a few weddings and events coming up in the next year and I really don't want to put heat on my hair more than 2 or 3 times a year. 

This year I've blow dried once and did a roller set with a flat iron once.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Thought 1:
My hair tangles too easily in its natural state. However, I am going to do everything I can to take it to full MBL stretched before relaxing. (Currently my longest layers are APL, but some of my hair is chin length when stretched.)

Thought 2:
These bantu knots are taking a VERY long time to dry.

Honey: "Yvette, you've been under that dryer for a LONG time!"
Me: "Yup. I'm not DC-ing like usual; I'm trying to get my hair completely dry."
Honey: "Ohhhhhh. Um, you are wearing your hair in balls now . . . and you can't get them to dry out?"
Me: "Knots. Bantu knots. Not balls."
Honey: "Oh."
Me: "Don't worry: I'm going to take them down. "

I don't really have a head-shape meet for Bantu knots.  Bless his HEART! He just didn't want me to do that to myself and didn't quite know how to say, "Don't wear your hair like that: Your head shape . . ."


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Let me get these 4 inches and I'll be happy.  I'll be able to put 6 big braids in after washing and let it dry that way.  

 I can't wait to protective style. Oct until the end of Marich 2017.


----------



## JerriBlank

We really do take basic hair knowledge for granted, after being spoiled by these hair boards. People call the hair forum boring and repetitive, which I get if you've been here for a while, like me. But the basics make a world of difference when you're trying to retain length. At the very least, everyone that visits this board knows to wash, condition, moisturize and seal. At the very least.
I met a young lady tonight, and I could tell that there was some natural hair struggle going, but it appeared to by new struggle to me, so I tried to encourage her. She had a twa, with a headband in the front. I told her that her hair looks healthy. She said, "It's not." I said well it does, and asked how long she has been natural for. She said 3 years. My jaw could have hit the floor.  She said "And this is all I've got." 
I asked her what she uses, and the first thing out of her mouth was "Pink lotion." Lordhammercy. Then shea butter and coconut oil. I quickly advised her to get some good Trader Joe's conditioner as its cheap, and multi purposeful, and to nix the pink lotion.

Lord, I felt so bad for her! If I still had a twa after 1 year natural, I'd have been on YouTube researching like a mf! I hope that she is guided to some knowledge quickly.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair is so soft. I can't stop touching my twists.


----------



## LavenderMint

Does anyone wear head wraps? I've been fascinated with Jewish tichel wraps for a long time. Found this site and have been practicing. I'm thinking to wrap in addition to protective styling this winter. Just wondering if my edges can take it.


----------



## Beany

MeaWea said:


> Does anyone wear head wraps? I've been fascinated with Jewish tichel wraps for a long time. Found this site and have been practicing. I'm thinking to wrap in addition to protective styling this winter. Just wondering if my edges can take it.




I wear head wraps 2-3 times a week (since winter is coming it'll increase). I wear a satin scarf under my wrap to protect my hair and edges. The wraps in the link are beautiful!


ETA: I just bought 5 wraps from that site


----------



## Rocky91

JerriBlank said:


> We really do take basic hair knowledge for granted, after being spoiled by these hair boards. People call the hair forum boring and repetitive, which I get if you've been here for a while, like me. But the basics make a world of difference when you're trying to retain length. At the very least, everyone that visits this board knows to wash, condition, moisturize and seal. At the very least.
> I met a young lady tonight, and I could tell that there was some natural hair struggle going, but it appeared to by new struggle to me, so I tried to encourage her. She had a twa, with a headband in the front. I told her that her hair looks healthy. She said, "It's not." I said well it does, and asked how long she has been natural for. She said 3 years. My jaw could have hit the floor.  She said "And this is all I've got."
> I asked her what she uses, and the first thing out of her mouth was "Pink lotion." Lordhammercy. Then shea butter and coconut oil. I quickly advised her to get some good Trader Joe's conditioner as its cheap, and multi purposeful, and to nix the pink lotion.
> 
> Lord, I felt so bad for her! If I still had a twa after 1 year natural, I'd have been on YouTube researching like a mf! I hope that she is guided to some knowledge quickly.


Lawd Jesus have mercy a three year TWA tho?!! Whew. Shout out to you for reaching out to a young sista.

Wonder if there's some underlying issue there....


----------



## Sharpened

MeaWea said:


> Does anyone wear head wraps?


I prefer snoods like these because I can slip them on and go. Unfortunately, I can no longer find the style I like anymore: stretchy rayon with a loop on the front of the band.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

MeaWea said:


> Does anyone wear head wraps? I've been fascinated with Jewish tichel wraps for a long time. Found this site and have been practicing. I'm thinking to wrap in addition to protective styling this winter. Just wondering if my edges can take it.



Yep, all through out the fall/winter. I buy large scarves and just tie them up turban style and secure the knot with ribbon ties.

 

I protect my hair underneath with a silk dome cap that I purchase from pretti antionetts.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Oh, boy! 

Bantu knot-out was a fail.

Had to wear a ponytail today.

Note to self: Right now use Bantu knotting to stretch wash and go's. Do NOT let them completely dry.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

lulu97 said:


> Yep, all through out the fall/winter. I buy large scarves and just tie them up turban style and secure the knot with ribbon ties.
> 
> View attachment 375023
> 
> I protect my hair underneath with a silk dome cap that I purchase from pretti antionetts.
> 
> View attachment 375025



Lulu, you are pretty!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lulu, you are pretty!



Thanks my Love


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

At the salon with Angela. She agreed to test out gel performance. She will examine my knots and ends. I'm feeling better already.

On third of my head has SM hipo gel.
Another third has CRN Curl Maker.
Another has a mix.

Interesting experiment.


----------



## JerriBlank

Rocky91 said:


> Lawd Jesus have mercy a three year TWA tho?!! Whew. Shout out to you for reaching out to a young sista.
> 
> Wonder if there's some underlying issue there....



I think so! I mean, I know shrinkage is a factor, but she was ringing me up, and had her head bent over. I could see scalp in some spots the hair was so fine. It looked broken in some places. Like I said, struggle, but I just wanted an opportunity to help a bit. Lord, that was more than I bargained for. She needs a complete regimen, and a health assessment as well. I felt so bad for her!! She looked so defeated talking about it. 
Pink lotion tho


----------



## Anaisin

...


JerriBlank said:


> I think so! I mean, I know shrinkage is a factor, but she was ringing me up, and had her head bent over. I could see scalp in some spots the hair was so fine. It looked broken in some places. Like I said, struggle, but I just wanted an opportunity to help a bit. Lord, that was more than I bargained for. She needs a complete regimen, and a health assessment as well. I felt so bad for her!! She looked so defeated talking about it.
> Pink lotion tho




Pink lotion is trash. That's the only thing I used to use in my hair. Shampoo twice, a quarter size of conditioner (nobody I knew, knew the importance of conditioning, not even the black salons), Motions blow dry cream then after either blow dry as "straight" as I could or use a plug in pressing comb. Then I would put pink lotion on my hair and put it in a ponytail. Once my edges started reverting by the end of the week I would use elasta qp hair glaze to smooth them. 

Continued butchering my hair with that pressing comb, paddle brush, boar brush and adding pink lotion and glaze for the next week. Salon visits between all of this helped with the outside appearance of my hair but health wise they were butchering it too.

High school days were some  dark times for my hair *shudders*


----------



## fasika

1. I've totally abandoned my hair this summer. Way too much stress in my life to give a damn. I've just been cleansing and putting it away. It's grown a bit, but not as much as I thought it would. Just tugging forward while it's wet, it's now a couple of inches past the bottom of my breasts. So about a couple of inches of growth since late May.

2. I bought a Suave conditioner (deep moisture) for the first time ever, and my hair LOVED it. I was blown away. I went and bought a second bottle (this time, sleek something or other), and success again! I'm bewildered that such a cheap brand is what my hair wants, so I just use it by the palmful with no care. My wallet is thankful. It's really made my hair super moisturized, and super defined.


----------



## Jas123

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lulu, you are pretty!


I was about to post the same thing... Even with her eyes blocked out you can tell how pretty she is... And all that long hair and brown skin too


----------



## Nightingale

Me: Babe, how long do you think my hair is?
Hubby: Uhh, bottom of your neck.
Me:
Hubby: I'm guessing by your facial expression that I'm wrong.


Hubby clearly doesn't understand shrinkage. I cannot wait until I've got long hair even with shrinkage. I'll only have to be knee length which shouldn't take long at all .


ETA:

Me: I wrote about you online.
Hubby. You did? _looks over my shoulder, grinning. _Yea, I don't understand shrinkage. Wait, is that you in that picture (my avi)? No, its not you.
Me: Yes it is.
Hubby: Its cute.
Me:  Babe, you see me everyday.
Hubby: _walks away._


----------



## KinksAndInk

So many inches to reach my goal.  So. Fricking. Many.


----------



## Sharpened

@Nightingale LOL, DH stories are so cute. Mine still gets shocked at the elongation of drenched hair when I have him scrub my back. One would think it'd be common place after many years.


----------



## Saludable84

I always get jealous when I see these girls with their uber huge high puffs. 

Until I put my hair in a puff. And I have to pull it up higher. And it's an uber high puff. 

I get it now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinksAndInk said:


> So many inches to reach my goal.  So. Fricking. Many.



I just want to be BSL all over. WHY is it 5 inches from my Arm pit to the top of my brastrap???/ WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

 * falls on the floor *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Jas123 said:


> I was about to post the same thing... Even with her eyes blocked out you can tell how pretty she is... And all that long hair and brown skin too



So kind of you! Thanks Sis!


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> I just want to be BSL all over. WHY is it 5 inches from my Arm pit to the top of my brastrap???/ WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> * falls on the floor *


*falls next to you* This is bull!!! If I measured correctly, I'm about 7 inches from my goal. I just wanna give up


----------



## rileypak

Think I need to take advantage of Momma visiting and get her to "help" me blow dry my hair for a length check


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinksAndInk said:


> *falls next to you* This is bull!!! If I measured correctly, I'm about 7 inches from my goal. I just wanna give up





 I dont want to protective style non stop. I'd like to enjoy my hair. Washngo arent really good for me because of the tangling. In the past I just sucked it up because I LOVE my curly hair but now a sister really would like BSL hair.

What us gon do???? I might give up in 2 years.  I'll be 40.


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> I dont want to protective style non stop. I'd like to enjoy my hair. Washngo arent really good for me because of the tangling. In the past I just sucked it up because I LOVE my curly hair but now a sister really would like BSL hair.
> 
> What us gon do???? I might give up in 2 years.  I'll be 40.



I'm going to protective style until the end of April, fix my diet, take allll my vitamins every day, drink more water and exercise. If I haven't gained at least 5 inches by the end of April, y'all better look out for me on the news cuz I'm going on a rampage.


----------



## rileypak

Also need to decide if I'm going to stick to my usual co-cleanse and condition this week or do my one line wash day experiment...


----------



## imaginary

I really am hopeless at styling my hair. Cant even manage a basic cornrow and trying to flat twist my hair all the way back looks janky.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

imaginary said:


> I really am hopeless at styling my hair. Cant even manage a basic cornrow and trying to flat twist my hair all the way back looks janky.



* singing * You are not aloneeeeeeee


----------



## Jas123

shawnyblazes said:


> I just want to be BSL all over. WHY is it 5 inches from my Arm pit to the top of my brastrap???/ WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> * falls on the floor *


If I remember correctly (when I was relaxed) the longest/hardest length to attain was from apl to bsl... From bsl to mbl was no problem, or even wl. I'm natural now and working on becoming full mbl by 12/31/16... For my back no problem but my sides, let's just say it will be the 1st time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Jas123 said:


> If I remember correctly (when I was relaxed) the longest/hardest length to attain was from apl to bsl... From bsl to mbl was no problem, or even wl. I'm natural now and working on becoming full mbl by 12/31/16... For my back no problem but my sides, let's just say it will be the 1st time.



 Sure is the truth.  Usually i get the urge to cut my hair and keep it moving. I'm trying to hold on.  Barely...


----------



## Anaisin

The only thing I have on my ponytail is Shea Moisture low porosity leave in. It's so soft and has a nice sheen. It's defined also since I braid my ponytail then take it down in the morning 

Another thing, adding gel to the top layer & front of my hair in sections has my hair laying so flat. I copied this video


----------



## Saludable84

@Anaisin i wish I could low bun. I mean I can, but I have such a sensitive napes. 

Don't you just love laid hair.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Tomorrow is wash day and I'm getting sick. I might just DC on dry hair then detangle and do some two strand twists. It depends on how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## whiteoleander91

While checking out today at Target the cashier said "you are so pretty "  she was so sweet! And my wash and go was looking extra busted too  why is it when I feel I that I look less than my best someone always says something nice to me  Jesus knew I needed that kindness today


----------



## Sharpened

KinksAndInk said:


> Tomorrow is wash day and I'm getting sick. I might just DC on dry hair then detangle and do some two strand twists. It depends on how I feel tomorrow.


Oh no! Up the vitamin C & D, if you have any. Feel better soon...


----------



## KinksAndInk

Sharpened said:


> Oh no! Up the vitamin C & D, if you have any. Feel better soon...


Thanks. I take vitamin D daily and I have some vitamin C drops but I need to pick up some tablets tomorrow and some orange juice.


----------



## Jas123

Jas123 said:


> If I remember correctly (when I was relaxed) the longest/hardest length to attain was from apl to bsl... From bsl to mbl was no problem, or even wl. I'm natural now and working on becoming full mbl by 12/31/16... For my back no problem but my sides, let's just say it will be the 1st time.


I'm about to apply my Surge2.0 and had my mom do a length check of the back I might be very close to wl come 12/31/16... I'm checking my side(s) now, it's a little past my apl crevice... So, we shall see.
I ordered a few more bottles 'cause I was being a lil' heavy handed.


----------



## LavenderMint

Saw Manetabolism pills and some other stuff by that brand in Target on Monday. Is that new?


----------



## Anaisin

MeaWea said:


> Saw Manetabolism pills and some other stuff by that brand in Target on Monday. Is that new?



I saw those last week. Both Mielle & Mane choice recently started selling there


----------



## Lissa0821

I was pretty sick most of this year and really neglected my hair.  I am much better and trying to things on track, when I discovered my entire crown area is completely gone.  I mean it looks the entire section of my hair was shaved off from ear to ear.  I do the best I can to cover with the surrounding hair.  Some days are better than others.  I can't wear another wigs, I am just over it now.   I am seeing little ringlets and curls in the area of my head and I am pretty sure it will grow.  I was so encouraged when I watching a you-tube video where the young lady was talking damaged hair and how to get it back on track.  She said you have to have patience.  And it will usually take about a year for the needed changes to be visible.  That gave such peace, so now I don't have to watch my hair like a hawk, just do the things that are necessary maintain and grow beautiful hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Today I:

1. poo'd with Shea Moisture's Hipo shampoo
2. moisturized with Qhemet's Burdock Root Butter Cream
3. sealed with Jojoba oil . . .

. . . and then felt the urge to add styler--Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker. (I can't explain myself. )

I think I may have gelled whiteness into my hair (not flakes, but just gelled in the whiteness of the Burdock Root Butter Creme). I don't know, am out in public, and don't want to go to a bathroom to look.


----------



## rileypak

Welp wash day is on hold now. 
My sinuses decided to start acting a fool thanks to the changing weather and I just don't have the energy to wash my hair now


----------



## KinksAndInk

rileypak said:


> Welp wash day is on hold now.
> My sinuses decided to start acting a fool thanks to the changing weather and I just don't have the energy to wash my hair now


Mine too. I need to wash but I just can't. It went from summer to winter overnight smh. Feel better.


----------



## rileypak

KinksAndInk said:


> Mine too. I need to wash but I just can't. It went from summer to winter overnight smh. Feel better.



IKR! Went from close to triple digits to 60s for me and my sinuses just said 

Hope you feel better too


----------



## beingofserenity

Shea moisture products work really well on my hair. I think I love the pink hair, I've only tried the stylers.

Right now I'm using the JBCO line and I'm not sure yet how I feel about the leave-in. But I like the shampoo so far. It left my hair soft in a way that I've never really felt with shampoo, but I need to use it for a few months before I can say anything conclusive.

I'm dying to try the shea moisture low porosity leave-in detangler, but am making myself wait because I have a lot of other stuff to use.

The cantu curl activator cream works really well too. And it's cheap, so I may make it my default backup moisturizer.

I don't like eden bodywork's pudding moistyruzer thing. Wanna give it to someone. I do like their cowash though.

So, about cowashing, I take back what I said about it sucking . I'm thinking about shampooing every two weeks, and cowashing in between. So I will alternate that 

Still working on making my hair last all week. I realize the only reason I wash as often is because it feels dry or tangled or needs to be restyled. If I cut down on the manipulation, I think my hair growth will take off.

I can only detangle wet hair soaked in conditioner.  And it needs to be sectioned off. I gwt lazy with this, but my hair is a hot, difficult mess when I don't do this.

I wanna go sulfate and sillicone free, so I need to use up a few products....

I'm super happy that I can wash and bun. I love that I have a quick, easy no fuss style.


----------



## curlyTisME

Hair appointment day!!! I'm ready for a nice wash and deep conditioning treatment!


----------



## Anaisin

Think I'm going to buy the low porosity shampoo & conditioner since I love the leave in


----------



## toaster

Blow dry and light flat iron. Large sections at 375.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying to flat iron my wig made me realize...I really suck at flat ironing


----------



## Smiley79

Alter Ego Garlic conditioner makes for an AWESOME detangler. It's like a relaxer on my natural hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Smiley79 said:


> Alter Ego Garlic conditioner makes for an AWESOME detangler. It's like a relaxer on my natural hair.



Really? Are you hipo, normpo, or lowpo?


----------



## Smiley79

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Really? Are you hipo, normpo, or lowpo?



Low Po. In the long term, I didn't care for the conditioner for my hair so I ended up using it as a prepoo and I loveeeee it for detangling.


----------



## Sharpened

OK, I got two tender spots near my hairline in the front. The only thing I have done differently is using the watered down gel. Could that be the cause?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Can someone find a recent protective style challenge? I couldn't get any results to return.


----------



## Sosa

I have a gala to attend tomorrow night. The thought of tackling my hair tomorrow to get a decent style is giving me anxiety.
I like my natural hair...I do...but life shouldn't be this difficult.


----------



## morgandenae

If I'm not MBL by March 2017 then I'm done.

Doesn't make sense to sit where I was as a relaxed head putting in 2,000 times more effort and looking crazy a significant increase in days. It's blocking my fly.

May start a BKT journey and forget about it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Revamping my regimen...and my life  for 2017. I need to be in maintenance mode by the end of 2017.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

morgandenae said:


> If I'm not MBL by March 2017 then I'm done.
> 
> Doesn't make sense to sit where I was as a relaxed head putting in 2,000 times more effort and looking crazy a significant increase in days. It's blocking my fly.
> 
> May start a BKT journey and forget about it.



Feel ya!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I was almost in tears this morning, detangling while little one was locked in his high chair.

I'm going to BKT for a ridiculous amount of money to see if it helps with the tangling.

If it doesn't help, I will just have to retry being natural in 2020 when little one is 5.


----------



## Saludable84

Today is October 1..... And I'm already tired of Pumpkin.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm sick of wigs already. Missing my curls but I have to stick with protective styling because my life is just too busy for loose hair right now. I'll probably do a roller set on my current wig. It's a bob so I'll probably just do some loose waves tomorrow. Maybe 2 more weeks in this wig then I'm switching to a curly crochet wig (that I still have to make)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My fingers are so itchy right now!


SheScentIt (a lot, esp. the conditioners)
Curl Junkie (both sample sets)
Komaza (protein treatment; aloe vera gel sample)
Hydratheral Naturals (a lot!)
Andalou (at 30% off right now; all natural, non-toxic styling creme getting good reviews even from type 4 folks)
Darcy's Botanicals (curling cream and pumpkin condish)
Amika Rx DC
(Annabelle's) PerfectBlends new gellee
Bee Mine DC
Tree Naturals curly cream (or whatever it's called)
How can I talk myself DOWN? I've gotta do it.


----------



## Napp

I'm excited. I will be taking a natural hair care and braiding course this month. I can't wait. Plus I am going to a hair show next week! And tomorrow I will be going to a keratin certification class. It's going to an interesting month for me. I am also planning to go to Devachan and get certified to do the deva cut later this year. I may not have a steady job yet but I am still making moves and practicing on my friends, family and mannequin heads.


----------



## SuchaLady

morgandenae said:


> If I'm not MBL by March 2017 then I'm done.
> 
> Doesn't make sense to sit where I was as a relaxed head putting in 2,000 times more effort and looking crazy a significant increase in days. It's blocking my fly.
> 
> May start a BKT journey and forget about it.



That's why I relaxed my hair after numerous stretches, a couple times I may have even had maybe 2 inches of relaxed ends left so I was pretty much there. I don't care to give my unrelaxed hair the attention it deserves to flourish and I couldn't justify being natural with raggedy hair just to say I'm natural  I barely do my relaxed hair  but it loves it! I could never do that natural.


----------



## KinkyRN

Ladies I need your advice. I BCed again in June. My hair has grown a lot. Just yesterday I noticed ssk's and some hairs in the sink. I think I need to start detangling but I only have about 3" of hair. How do I detangling hair that I can't put in sections? When (about what length) did you all find detangling necessary to save your hair from breakage?  TIA


----------



## Rocky91

KinkyRN said:


> Ladies I need your advice. I BCed again in June. My hair has grown a lot. Just yesterday I noticed ssk's and some hairs in the sink. I think I need to start detangling but I only have about 3" of hair. How do I detangling hair that I can't put in sections? When (about what length) did you all find detangling necessary to save your hair from breakage?  TIA


I have maybe 2 inches? I add a load of conditioner that has cones (Aussie moist) and detangle with a fine tooth comb at least every 2 weeks. What leave-ins do you use? If I make sure my hair is well moisturized and supple it doesn't develop knots.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Beautiful @Aggie!

How are you? Are you safe?


----------



## KinkyRN

Rocky91 said:


> I have maybe 2 inches? I add a load of conditioner that has cones (Aussie moist) and detangle with a fine tooth comb at least every 2 weeks. What leave-ins do you use? If I make sure my hair is well moisturized and supple it doesn't develop knots.


I was hard core SM lopo leave in but now the weather is changing and it doesn't work as well. All of my tried and tried are failing me so I back at square one. I may need to explore some cones until I get to where I can really section it to detangle. It seems like every time I chop my hair when it grows back I run into a brick wall.


----------



## Rocky91

KinkyRN said:


> I was hard core SM lopo leave in but now the weather is changing and it doesn't work as well. All of my tried and tried are failing me so I back at square one. I may need to explore some cones until I get to where I can really section it to detangle. It seems like every time I chop my hair when it grows back I run into a brick wall.


Yea perhaps try something heavier for winter like a butter? And increase your DC'ing so your hair is more supple. I also venture to guess that the tangling isn't as bad as you think, it's just not enough hair to tangle too bad. 
I am sure it'll be fine...you gotta stay chill now, you'll soon have way more hair to deal with lol.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Guess I need to poor pour one out for HairitageHydration Soft Coconut Marshmallows???

A sister didn't even get to TRY it before HH went out of business, I'm guessing?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> . . . Our hair is very similar, but I have picked up on our differences. We're hair fraternal twins! . . .



Yes! We have the same hair details (except I believe my hair is significantly shorter than yours), but strangely our hair responds to many products somewhat differently!

For example, I'm going to try that SM Coconut Weightless masque again, but on the first use it only did my hair so-so.  The SM hipo masque is still the number one moisturizing DC for me.

I wish I could send you a sample of Especially Hair's Moisture Foundation (an insanely expensive product with glycerin as the first ingredient). I'm curious how it would do your hair! It's incredible on my hair.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes! We have the same hair details (except I believe my hair is significantly shorter than yours), but strangely our hair responds to many products somewhat differently!
> 
> For example, I'm going to try that SM Coconut Weightless masque again, but on the first use it only did my hair so-so.  The SM hipo masque is still the number one moisturizing DC for me.
> 
> I wish I could send you a sample of Especially Hair's Moisture Foundation (an insanely expensive product with glycerin as the first ingredient). I'm curious how it would do your hair! It's incredible on my hair.



My hair loves glycerin....I will take a look at that product. I still have Naturelle Grow condish you told me about on my ever-growing BF list.

My hair is APL stretched, so we're right there together....I wonder if the difference is I don't have the dryness issue. I didn't know at first, but I had damaged hair, not sure if it was from scab hair, improper detangling, or a bad product (it may have been a combination of all 3) but damaged hair can not and will not hold moisture. 

I had to do mini chops and really access my hair, my products,frequency, and  technique. I'd follow anyone with hi-po or fine hair and see what worked on mine. Goodness!! I've come along way, but still learning.

 I would like to see how your hair does with products once you get your reggie on lock.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> My hair loves glycerin....I will take a look at that product. I still have Naturelle Grow condish you told me about on my ever-growing BF list.
> 
> My hair is APL stretched, so we're right there together....I wonder if the difference is I don't have the dryness issue. I didn't know at first, but I had damaged hair, not sure if it was from scab hair, improper detangling, or a bad product (it may have been a combination of all 3) but damaged hair can not and will not hold moisture.
> 
> I had to do mini chops and really access my hair, my products,frequency, and  technique. I'd follow anyone with hi-po or fine hair and see what worked on mine. Goodness!! I've come along way, but still learning.
> 
> I would like to see how your hair does with products once you get your reggie on lock.



Awww! I'm looking forward to seeing how my hair does once I've nailed my regimen, too!

I've finally solved the dryness thing: Sealing in Oyin Hair Dew or sealing in Especially Hair Moisture Foundation or sealing in Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Cream does the trick.

My only problem know is the knotting and tangling. I lose hair every wash over it, and my strands are starting to rack up SSKs on the ends. My hair stylist didn't seem bothered by them. Said they come with the territory with my hair characteristics. I dunno!

Regarding that product: Don't take a look!  It is DISGUSTINGLY expensive (overpriced?). Miss Kane of (Annabelle's) PerfectBlends is going to see about duping it for me, if possible.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Guess I need to poor one out for HairitageHydration Soft Coconut Marshmallows???
> 
> A sister didn't even get to TRY it before HH went out of business, I'm guessing?



No violins for her on this side.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> No violins for her on this side.



LOL! Wow! It was like that? Oh, no! 

Guess it's good I missed it, then.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Yesterday the two-year old discovered my wash-and-go. He reached out a hand, tugged on a section, and pulled until it wouldn't stretch any more. He then let out a gleeful laugh as he watched it slowly spring back. He grabbed another section, and did it again. Then another.

Had the NERVE to get mad when I wouldn't position my head correctly to provide access to additional areas of hair.

"Hand in hair removes moisture," I thought. "But this little guy is about to have me fully detangled, so I'll cut my losses."


----------



## JerriBlank

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes! We have the same hair details (except I believe my hair is significantly shorter than yours), but strangely our hair responds to many products somewhat differently!
> 
> For example, I'm going to try that SM Coconut Weightless masque again, but on the first use it only did my hair so-so.  The SM hipo masque is still the number one moisturizing DC for me.
> 
> I wish I could send you a sample of Especially Hair's Moisture Foundation (an insanely expensive product with glycerin as the first ingredient). I'm curious how it would do your hair! It's incredible on my hair.



Thank you for the product rec, umm, I'm going to make this ****. 
They're tripping! I have most of those ingredients on hand.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

JerriBlank said:


> Thank you for the product rec, umm, I'm going to make this ****.
> They're tripping! I have most of those ingredients on hand.



Yes they are SO tripping. Hurt my :censor: feelings!!!

My hair has improved dramatically with just three uses of the product. 

If you end with a good DIY product, will you share your recipe?


----------



## sarumoki

@JerriBlank @YvetteWithJoy 

Sorry to butt into your conversation, but $32 for _that_?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

sarumoki said:


> @JerriBlank @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> Sorry to butt into your conversation, but $32 for _that_?



I know, right? I talked with them and told them their product is too expensive. They sent me a free sample.

It's helping my hair, but it's not affordable. They sent free products to famous people, like Jay-Z and Beyoncé.

Someone will be helping me make a dupe.

I created a thread about this product that includes demos and reviews: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/brand-especially-hair-line.796545/#post-22948505

I don't know WHY it is helping my hair, but it is. Perhaps having so much glycerin? I don't know.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Awww! I'm looking forward to seeing how my hair does once I've nailed my regimen, too!
> 
> I've finally solved the dryness thing: Sealing in Oyin Hair Dew or sealing in Especially Hair Moisture Foundation or sealing in Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Cream does the trick.
> 
> My only problem know is the knotting and tangling. I lose hair every wash over it, and my strands are starting to rack up SSKs on the ends. My hair stylist didn't seem bothered by them. Said they come with the territory with my hair characteristics. I dunno!
> 
> Regarding that product: Don't take a look!  It is DISGUSTINGLY expensive (overpriced?). Miss Kane of (Annabelle's) PerfectBlends is going to see about duping it for me, if possible.



Revisit pre-pooing, oil rinsing, and finger detangling in sections. I bet it's your wet brush.

When I use tools, I always see more knots, no matter how delicate I was. Our hair is dense and it cuts down on the job/time when detangling, I just don't think our hair can handle manipulation from tools. Try it for a month and see if you notice a difference. Not complete elimination of knots, but a marked difference.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to start tea rinsing again. My hair is shedding more since I stopped cowashing daily. I'm also going to do a hard protein treatment this week. I need to stop this shedding immediately before it becomes a real problem. I need all of my strands.

If absolutely necessary, I'll go back to daily cowashing (at night) and keep my hair in 2 flat twists under my wig. I will try tea rinses and more protein then reevaluate at the end of the month before I resort to daily manipulation again.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

I'm really starting to like how my curly hair looks in a high ponytail...it's finally long enough to brush the bottom of my neck and my hair seems to look thicker.

I'm loving the effect fenugreek seeds is having on my hair...a lot less shedding.

I think I'll be hip length by this time next year...hopefully sooner. 

I've finally found the perfect detangling method for my hair...I think detangling in the shower under running water was what was actually setting me back. What seems to be key for me is loading my hair up with both conditioner and oil and detangling in front of the mirror instead of in the shower. This way I can see how my hair is moving/detangling and avoid making more knots during the detangling process. I've been doing this for the past month or so and have been seeing a lot less hair in my comb. Also as I'm moving up my hair shaft while detangling, I make sure that I'm holding my ends so that they're not re-tangling.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Noelle01 said:


> I'm really starting to like how my curly hair looks in a high ponytail...it's finally long enough to brush the bottom of my neck and my hair seems to look thicker.
> 
> I'm loving the effect fenugreek seeds is having on my hair...a lot less shedding.
> 
> I think I'll be hip length by this time next year...hopefully sooner.
> 
> I've finally found the perfect detangling method for my hair...I think detangling in the shower under running water was what was actually setting me back. What seems to be key for me is loading my hair up with both conditioner and oil and detangling in front of the mirror instead of in the shower. This way I can see how my hair is moving/detangling and avoid making more knots during the detangling process. I've been doing this for the past month or so and have been seeing a lot less hair in my comb. Also as I'm moving up my hair shaft while detangling, I make sure that I'm holding my ends so that they're not re-tangling.



Yay! Do you mind copying and pasting your post to the "Detangling: Collective Wisdom 2016" thread or whatever it's called?


----------



## rileypak

Hoping my wash day experiment goes well throughout the week because I kinda want to buy more from this line


----------



## nerdography

The humidity is starting to leave Florida, and I'm happy about that. But, my hair, not so much. It loves the humidity, but once it's gone my hair likes to dry out. If I could only find a heavy butter that doesn't have coconut oil.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yay! Do you mind copying and pasting your post to the "Detangling: Collective Wisdom 2016" thread or whatever it's called?



Sure! I didn't even notice that thread...


----------



## KinksAndInk

It feels like my hair is getting thicker. I'm definitely ok with that.


----------



## TrueSugar

After my bad salon experience I am almost afraid to to my own hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

TrueSugar said:


> After my bad salon experience I am almost afraid to to my own hair.





What happened? Are you straight or texlaxed or natural? How have you done your own hair in the past? Hugs!


----------



## Dee_33

I'm over dealing with my hair, back into a bun it goes.  I'm feeling hair-lazy these days.


----------



## JerriBlank

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes they are SO tripping. Hurt my :censor: feelings!!!
> 
> My hair has improved dramatically with just three uses of the product.
> 
> If you end with a good DIY product, will you share your recipe?





sarumoki said:


> @JerriBlank @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> Sorry to butt into your conversation, but $32 for _that_?



I set right to work tryna dupe that thang! Lmao! My hair loves glycerin, so I added some DHphue acv stuff, some raw acv as well,  to some It's a 10 silk balm, and added some oils listed in the ingredient list as well. I was wondering why their product was brown. The acv does it. My consistency is off, compared to their product, but my hair was smooth. I want to use this long term before I review. I've been applying it everyday since I posted.


----------



## Saludable84

I do my dookie twist and wear my bun. 

How you thought my bun was dreads was beyond me, but what Im going to do, Mister Man, is keep walking on by and leave you to ponder why I ignored you while you smoke your cigarette.


----------



## Napp

Idk why but I kind of miss my relaxed hair. I think maybe I should get a straight wig instead of my everyday curly wig. I probably just need to change it up


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

JerriBlank said:


> I set right to work tryna dupe that thang! Lmao! My hair loves glycerin, so I added some DHphue acv stuff, some raw acv as well,  to some It's a 10 silk balm, and added some oils listed in the ingredient list as well. I was wondering why their product was brown. The acv does it. My consistency is off, compared to their product, but my hair was smooth. I want to use this long term before I review. I've been applying it everyday since I posted.



I'm excited! Please keep me posted! Impressivo!


----------



## sarumoki

I love Crece Pelo DC. Since its ingredients are so basic, it's easy for me to doctor it up exactly like how I want it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I have a feeling that Curl Junkie -- a line I haven't had the opportunity to yet try -- might be a game changer brand for me. I won't let myself order the two Curl Junkie sample packs yet, because I already have too many products to use up and trial.

If I could find a deep conditioner that rescues/heals/resets/softens/detangles/elongates my hair like Shea Moisture's High Porosity Masque, then I could abandon Shea Moisture as a brand completely. I really wonder if Curl Junkie has anything like it. I hope so. I won't get to find out for quite a while, though.


----------



## Napp

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I have a feeling that Curl Junkie -- a line I haven't had the opportunity to yet try -- might be a game changer brand for me. I won't let myself order the two Curl Junkie sample packs yet, because I already have too many products to use up and trial.
> 
> If I could find a deep conditioner that rescues/heals/resets/softens/detangles/elongates my hair like Shea Moisture's High Porosity Masque, then I could abandon Shea Moisture as a brand completely. I really wonder if Curl Junkie has anything like it. I hope so. I won't get to find out for quite a while, though.



I was a little dissapointed with their smoothing cream. It doesn't work very well with my real hair but works great on my curly wig hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Shea Moisture really irritates me, and I should care less.  I try to figure out what my problem is with them, besides just the fact that I've tried lots of their products with poor results.

I think it's the fact that the have SO MANY datgum products that seem all the same to me. Maybe I'm wrong and all these products really do have different enough formulas. But sometimes I wonder if they're just varying these products a tiny bit before fully testing them before making them available.

And why can't they have good or even decent scents?


----------



## Prettymetty

I was experiencing severe buildup on my hair and scalp for months and nothing seemed to help. I was lathering twice sometimes 3 times and my hair still seemed oily. I stopped using oil based growth aids (mn, liquid gold, etc.) and now my scalp is healthier than ever. And no more oily hair!

Instead of an oil based growth aid,  I use a liquid (Nioxin system 1 or Density Restoration). If anyone else is dealing with buildup it could be from oils or thick products like mn. I was hesitant to use something water based, because I wear my hair straight often.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I have to remind myself to use this living proof perfect hair day night cap overnight protector as a prepoo next week. I got a sample in my Sephora play box last month and I'm not expecting a miracle but being a semi-pj, I "need" to try it. I also have a sample or Briogeo (sp?) gel that I need to try but that might not happen until next year.


----------



## victory777

1.Considering trying Sarenzo's creamy oil that @IDareT'sHair keeps talking about. 
2. Is it bad that I am already planning my Black Friday Hair lists?


----------



## Saludable84

victory777 said:


> 1.Considering trying Sarenzo's creamy oil that @IDareT'sHair keeps talking about.
> 2. Is it bad that I am already planning my Black Friday Hair lists?



Girl, some of us been done!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

victory777 said:


> *1.Considering trying Sarenzo's creamy oil that* *keeps talking about.*
> 2. Is it bad that I am already planning my Black Friday Hair lists?



@victory777
Hi Ms. Victory-Triple7

Yasss you must try the delicious Creamy Oils.  So add it to your list.


----------



## victory777

IDareT'sHair said:


> @victory777
> Hi Ms. Victory-Triple7
> 
> Yasss you must try the delicious Creamy Oils.  So add it to your list.


Hello! !! 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @victory777
> Hi Ms. Victory-Triple7
> 
> Yasss you must try the delicious Creamy Oils.  So add it to your list.


Hello!!! I most definitely will add it then. Does anyone have a pic of the consistency?  My hair is fine textured.


----------



## Sharpened

@kim1006  and @beauti 

Now, back to hair...


----------



## kim1006

Sharpened said:


> @kim1006  and @beauti
> 
> Now, back to hair...


Awe!!!  Thank you so much.  This is extremely thoughtful of you!!!!


----------



## victory777

Saludable84 said:


> Girl, some of us been done!


Awesome! I'm in great company


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I just made my first mixture of henna: 1/2 a cup of Napur henna plus one can of coconut milk.

I like the smell of Napur henna powder. Smells like lawn grass, to me!  I heard the mixture can smell not so good, so I hope there's no change in smell. I will let it sit for 8 hours, as the Minimalist Beauty blog creator recommends. Then husband will apply it and I'll let it sit overnight.

I am SOOOOOOOO curious about what this will do to my hair. If over time henna applications reduce tangling for me, then my 40-something-year-old self WILL attempt a cartwheel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@victory777 

This Pic actually gives you the best look at it's consistency.  It's an Oily/Creamy/Lotion-y type product.

Put it this way, I've asked x3 separate vendors to produce a duplicate and none of them could.

Plus they smell amazing!

http://sarenzobeauty.com/Creamy-Oil-Limited-Edition.html


----------



## victory777

IDareT'sHair said:


> @victory777
> 
> This Pic actually gives you the best look at it's consistency.  It's an Oily/Creamy/Lotion-y type product.
> 
> Put it this way, I've asked x3 separate vendors to produce a duplicate and none of them could.
> 
> Plus they smell amazing!
> 
> http://sarenzobeauty.com/Creamy-Oil-Limited-Edition.html


Thank You so much!! I ordered 3 creamy oils: lemon sugar bunt cake, blue Hawaiian, and blue walnut cake. I kept seeing your reviews and I got weak. I've asked Ms. Erica also


----------



## beingofserenity

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I just made my first mixture of henna: 1/2 a cup of Napur henna plus one can of coconut milk.
> 
> I like the smell of Napur henna powder. Smells like lawn grass, to me!  I heard the mixture can smell not so good, so I hope there's no change in smell. I will let it sit for 8 hours, as the Minimalist Beauty blog creator recommends. Then husband will apply it and I'll let it sit overnight.
> 
> I am SOOOOOOOO curious about what this will do to my hair. If over time henna applications reduce tangling for me, then my 40-something-year-old self WILL attempt a cartwheel.




Have you seen this?

When I first saw it, I really wanted to try her detangler, but I'm too cheap to buy it and I don't like to get products online.

But these are the ingredients:
Love, Passion, Care, Aloe Barbadensis (Organic Aloe Vera juice), Distilled Water, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Olea Europaea (Organic Extra Virgin Olive) oil, Macadamia Ternifolia Seed (unrefined macadamia nut) Oil, Dl-Panthenol (pro-vitamin B5) Butyrospermum Parkii (Raw Shea Butter), Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Cocos Nucifera (Organic Coconut)oil, Tocopherol (vitamin E), Mentha Piperita (peppermint) oil.

I was also impressed with this lady's DIY detangler.


I'm sorry shea moisture doesn't work for you.  I just bought the coconut hibiscus shampoo and conditioner and tried it on a smal portion of my hair.  I noticed that with this shampoo, it was less tangled than with other poos I've tried.  And the conditioner makes it easier to comb my hair out.  I hope my results are good when I wash my whole head this weekend.


----------



## beingofserenity

The owner's hair looks pretty too.

If you speed up to 11:12 she shows you pics of her 4c hair.


----------



## beingofserenity

I would loooooove to try her styling aid.  It looks like it works better than any gel I could ever try. Slick, moisturized, and shiny


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

beingofserenity said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> When I first saw it, I really wanted to try her detangler, but I'm too cheap to buy it and I don't like to get products online.
> 
> But these are the ingredients:
> Love, Passion, Care, Aloe Barbadensis (Organic Aloe Vera juice), Distilled Water, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Olea Europaea (Organic Extra Virgin Olive) oil, Macadamia Ternifolia Seed (unrefined macadamia nut) Oil, Dl-Panthenol (pro-vitamin B5) Butyrospermum Parkii (Raw Shea Butter), Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Cocos Nucifera (Organic Coconut)oil, Tocopherol (vitamin E), Mentha Piperita (peppermint) oil.
> 
> I was also impressed with this lady's DIY detangler.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry shea moisture doesn't work for you.  I just bought the coconut hibiscus shampoo and conditioner and tried it on a smal portion of my hair.  I noticed that with this shampoo, it was less tangled than with other poos I've tried.  And the conditioner makes it easier to comb my hair out.  I hope my results are good when I wash my whole head this weekend.



Wow, @beingofserenity! 

Thank you so much! So the demo videos and reviews for that TM detangler look really good! 

I just ordered a detangler from Soultanicals -- their new(er) Slip-N-Slide, Knot-Proof Hair Glide.

INGREDIENTS: Distilled Water Botanically Infused with Slippery Elm, Oatstraw, Okra & Marshmallow Root, Certified Organic Aloe Vera Juice, Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, Organic Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Cocoa Butter, Stearalkonium Chloride, Pro-Vitamin B5, Guar Gum, Mushroom Gum, Vegetable Silk, Potassium Sorbate, Gluconolactone, Sorbic Acid, Phthalate-Free Fragrance, an extra slide of soulistic flava & LOVE! FLAVA: Cotton Candy Delight

These ingredients overlap somewhat with the TM detangler's ingredients. If this detangler doesn't work too well, I will look into the TM one. Thank you SO MUCH for sharing.

I liked the video of the homemade detangler, but I know I'm too lazy for that! 

And please pay me no mind regarding my Shea Moisture rants! LOL! Shea Moisture products just take up so much SHELF SPACE everywhere! I can't escape them, they keep making more and more of them, and I just want them to be wonderful for my hair and they just aren't with the exception of that hipo masque. I'll be alright! 

Thanks again for the help. I so appreciate it!


----------



## beingofserenity

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow, @beingofserenity!
> 
> Thank you so much! So the demo videos and reviews for that TM detangler look really good!
> 
> I just ordered a detangler from Soultanicals -- their new(er) Slip-N-Slide, Knot-Proof Hair Glide.
> 
> INGREDIENTS: Distilled Water Botanically Infused with Slippery Elm, Oatstraw, Okra & Marshmallow Root, Certified Organic Aloe Vera Juice, Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, Organic Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Cocoa Butter, Stearalkonium Chloride, Pro-Vitamin B5, Guar Gum, Mushroom Gum, Vegetable Silk, Potassium Sorbate, Gluconolactone, Sorbic Acid, Phthalate-Free Fragrance, an extra slide of soulistic flava & LOVE! FLAVA: Cotton Candy Delight
> 
> These ingredients overlap somewhat with the TM detangler's ingredients. If this detangler doesn't work too well, I will look into the TM one. Thank you SO MUCH for sharing.
> 
> I liked the video of the homemade detangler, but I know I'm too lazy for that!
> 
> And please pay me no mind regarding my Shea Moisture rants! LOL! Shea Moisture products just take up so much SHELF SPACE everywhere! I can't escape them, they keep making more and more of them, and I just want them to be wonderful for my hair and they just aren't with the exception of that hipo masque. I'll be alright!
> 
> Thanks again for the help. I so appreciate it!



That detangler looks really good too


----------



## imaginary

My scalp is really itchy. Think tomorrow may be a shampoo day after all. I may put the protein treatment on first to cut down time as well...


----------



## beauti

Sharpened said:


> @kim1006  and @beauti
> 
> Now, back to hair...


*Thank you so much!! 
*


----------



## KinksAndInk

My twists are so soft and plump


----------



## Sharpened

Playing around with the inversion method, I want to be 9-10" all over by Christmas.


----------



## DarkJoy

In general I think my hair hates having creamy conditioner on it whether DC or rinse out or leave in. It needs to be the first step and all elements washed out. Otherwise I get nonstop breakage no matter how much hard proteins, reconstructor, or natural product I use.

So shampoo as the last step for the win cuz I've tried every regimen, combo, product and natural ingredient the last 4 years. This has GOT to be it!


----------



## niknakmac

DarkJoy said:


> In general I think my hair hates having creamy conditioner on it whether DC or rinse out or leave in. It needs to be the first step and all elements washed out. Otherwise I get nonstop breakage no matter how much hard proteins, reconstructor, or natural product I use.
> 
> So shampoo as the last step for the win cuz I've tried every regimen, combo, product and natural ingredient the last 4 years. This has GOT to be it!



I find I have better results when I deep condition first.  IDKW but it works for me.


----------



## Anaisin

I think I left my cowash at home so I'll have to stop and buy some. Ugh idk why I don't have products at my parents house. Hopefully something is on sale at Target

Eta: this sounds like a product junkie excuse to buy something but it's not lol. It would be a 2 hour drive going back home to get that cowash.


----------



## DarkJoy

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I find I have better results when I deep condition first.  IDKW but it works for me.


Do you have highly porous strands?


----------



## niknakmac

DarkJoy said:


> Do you have highly porous strands?



Yes I do. Do you think that's why I have to work backwards?


----------



## DarkJoy

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Yes I do. Do you think that's why I have to work backwards?


Yes! I suspect the chemicals, residues and whatnot the conditioners leave behind (or worse leave on in the case of leave ins) to make hair more soft and manageable is just too much. Even the natural brands have some type of preservatives. It might be too much for hi-po AND double that for my fine hi-po strands.

And as a side note, I was low density before this experiment 3 or 4 months ago.  Now it appears to be more normal density. Its noticeably fuller thank God .


----------



## bemajor

can anyone help me id hair similar to this for a weave?


----------



## Dee_33

Made an online appt with a new stylist for a rollerset. I booked the appt at 9:00 and the appt was for 1:00.   Fastforward to 12:45 and the stylist's assistant calls to say she doesn't see new clients on fri or sat.   So I ask why didn't she call me earlier and why did her system allow me to book an appt, it asked if I was a new client and I selected yes. I even got a confirmation email which didn't mention no new clients on fri or sat.   So I hung up with her and went right to Sally's for rollersetting supplies, I'll continue to diy.  I hope she realizes that the average person goes to the salon on fri or sat, new customer or not.


----------



## faithVA

luving me said:


> Made an online appt with a new stylist for a rollerset. I booked the appt at 9:00 and the appt was for 1:00.   Fastforward to 12:45 and the stylist's assistant calls to say she doesn't see new clients on fri or sat.   So I ask why didn't she call me earlier and why did her system allow me to book an appt, it asked if I was a new client and I selected yes. I even got a confirmation email which didn't mention no new clients on fri or sat.   So I hung up with her and went right to Sally's for rollersetting supplies, I'll continue to diy.  I hope she realizes that the average person goes to the salon on fri or sat, new customer or not.


That doesn't make any sense. It's a roller set is  it really going to be that different for a existing customer versus a new customer.

She probably saved you from a setback.


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> In general I think my hair hates having creamy conditioner on it whether DC or rinse out or leave in. It needs to be the first step and all elements washed out. Otherwise I get nonstop breakage no matter how much hard proteins, reconstructor, or natural product I use.
> 
> So shampoo as the last step for the win cuz I've tried every regimen, combo, product and natural ingredient the last 4 years. This has GOT to be it!


I've missed you lady.  My hair sounds similar. I love conditioners but my hair is letting me know it doesn't like it so much. Recently I've been doing just mud and gel or conditioner, mud and gel. 

After shampoo do you apply a leave in? What else?


----------



## Dee_33

faithVA said:


> That doesn't make any sense. It's a rollers etc. Is it really going to be that different for a existing customer versus a new customer.
> 
> She probably saved you from a setback.



that's what my sis said. she was like girl she might have messed you up with a bad trim.


----------



## Anaisin

Haven't used As I m cowash in like 2 years. Seems thicker than I remember. About to cowash now


----------



## Beany

CRN ginger rinse no longer comes with a pump top apparently. I prefer the pump top.


----------



## faithVA

luving me said:


> that's what my sis said. she was like girl she might have messed you up with a bad trim.


Yes you are truly blessed when things go wrong before you get there.


----------



## DarkJoy

faithVA said:


> I've missed you lady.  My hair sounds similar. I love conditioners but my hair is letting me know it doesn't like it so much. Recently I've been doing just mud and gel or conditioner, mud and gel.
> 
> After shampoo do you apply a leave in? What else?


Hey faith! 

No more leave ins. No conditioners of any kind unless I can shampoo it out after a while.

Styler depends on the style I choose. But it's has to be a sealer:

Homemade oil blend
QB Amla Heavy Cream
MJ's Pillow soft curls
My hair doesn't seem to mind these. Maybe it's because they don't penetrate like a condish? Idk. Just going with it 

Its funny. My "dc" is V05 raspberry mixed with Neutral Filler Protein. 2 hours on dirty dry hair and a shampoo and the hair is bouncing AND frizz free (always frizz if DC is done last) Perfectly balanced.


----------



## Sharpened

The problem I have with blogs and YouTube channels is the interaction in the comment section, especially when someone asks for help. Some owners try, but it does not happen often and other commentors will sometimes fill in the gaps.  Forums provide a better outlet for help and have more information archived. I wish more people used forums over social media.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thinking about water rinsing or cowashing and retwisting. My hair feels great but I'm a bit stressed out and when I get stressed, I get the urge to do my hair (it soothes me). I'll probably just do a nice scalp massage with some warm oil and wait until tomorrow which is my normal rinse/cowash day.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

I just trimmed an inch of heat damaged ends from the front of my hair (from when I was wearing a straight weave). Lol normally I hate trims and can only bring myself to cut 1/4 of an inch at a time, but this time it felt great.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Guess I'll do an impromptu product inventory tonight since I'll be moving in about 9 days and need to pack the stuff up anyways. Now I just need to figure out if I'm doing a table or a spread sheet. I'd be happy if I could find my old spreadsheet.


----------



## Prettymetty

I really thought that I would be able to keep my hair from getting wet at the waterpark. Once we got in the lazy river and the waves started rolling it was over. I hope the chlorine didn't do too much damage. I'm doing a moisturizing dc right now.


----------



## KinksAndInk

How did I let myself get down to 1 detangling conditioner?! I normally have 5-6 bottles. Thankfully it's an on the ground conditioner.


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinksAndInk said:


> Guess I'll do an impromptu product inventory tonight since I'll be moving in about 9 days and need to pack the stuff up anyways. Now I just need to figure out if I'm doing a table or a spread sheet. I'd be happy if I could find my old spreadsheet.


Most of the unopened OTG products in the closet have been inventoried. Still need to go through the opened ones, the handmades and the ones still in bags. I like my spreadsheet better this time around.


----------



## Sharpened

@Aggie & @Daina 

And, returning to hair...


----------



## sarumoki

Back when I was still a lurker I remember reading a post by a member who started out with damaged ends and managed to "save" some of them by soaking her ends regularly with grapseed oil. I think I might try this since my hair is going to be hidden under wigs anyway.


----------



## Royalq

DarkJoy said:


> Hey faith!
> 
> No more leave ins. No conditioners of any kind unless I can shampoo it out after a while.
> 
> Styler depends on the style I choose. But it's has to be a sealer:
> 
> Homemade oil blend
> QB Amla Heavy Cream
> MJ's Pillow soft curls
> My hair doesn't seem to mind these. Maybe it's because they don't penetrate like a condish? Idk. Just going with it
> 
> Its funny. My "dc" is V05 raspberry mixed with Neutral Filler Protein. 2 hours on dirty dry hair and a shampoo and the hair is bouncing AND frizz free (always frizz if DC is done last) Perfectly balanced.


Is there a high porosity thread?  I just realized that my hair is high porosity.  I've never paid attention to porosity, I thought it was nonsense.  But now paying attention to how my hair behaves,  porosity might be the issue.  Has anyone tried SM high porosity line?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Royalq said:


> Is there a high porosity thread?  I just realized that my hair is high porosity.  I've never paid attention to porosity, I thought it was nonsense.  But now paying attention to how my hair behaves,  porosity might be the issue.  Has anyone tried SM high porosity line?



There is a hipo thread. I think if you search for"High Porosity Hangout" it should come up in the search results.

Lots of folks have tried the SM hipo line. I think in general the products in the line are well-reviewed. The masque in the line gets RAVE REVIEWS. Strangely, there is no leave-in conditioner in the line. 

I'm very hipo, and naturally-so. I adore the SM hipo masque. I use it to detangle, cowash, and DC. It's a holy grail for me. When I get low in the SM hipo masque, I feel panicky and run to get another. It's that effective on my hair. 

I use the shampoo when cowashing won't do. I have used the gel, and it's pretty good for my hair but you can't use too much and it needs a moisturizer beneath it. 

The elixir oil is fine. Nothing unique in my book.

The SM hipo Cowash: I didn't give it a chance. It might be good, I dunno. I gave it to my stylist.

For a leave-in, I shower-steam-in DevaCurl Decadence  One Condition. It rocks on my hipo hair.

However, many more products are discussed at the hipo thread here!


----------



## Aggie

Sharpened said:


> @Aggie & @Daina
> 
> And, returning to hair...


Thanks love


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The ingredients for SM's new shampoo and DC are equivalent, as listed on SM's site. (The line is the Bamboo Extract and Maca Root line.) 

I would really like to know if the DC masque is truly a protein treatment.


----------



## beingofserenity

When I walked into riteaid I saw that they were haing a BOGO sale on shea moisture.  So, I bought the superfruit complex mask which I heard has lots of slip and the manuka honey mask which is supposed to be very moisturizing.  I've tried the manuka before and I didn't think it was a big deal, but I was less in tuned with my hair then so we'll see how it works this time around.


----------



## SuchaLady

Think I'm gonna add some Redken to my stash. Since I've looked, it looks as if they've expanded their options and have plenty products to chose from.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I love my hair.


----------



## Honey Bee

KinksAndInk said:


> I love my hair.


SO DO I!!!  You never hear that. People are always complaining. My only wish is for_ more_ of the hair I love. To that end, my three bottles of Surge 2.0 are sitting at the post office just waiting for me.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Honey Bee said:


> SO DO I!!!  You never hear that. People are always complaining. My only wish is for_ more_ of the hair I love. To that end, my three bottles of Surge 2.0 are sitting at the post office just waiting for me.


I love that stuff. Definitely giving me length. My hair also appears to be thickening up. I've got 5.5 bottles and will order 5 more soon.


----------



## GGsKin

One side of my hair is appearing longer than the other (my left vs my right). I hope I haven't been overdusting on that side, or unwittingly suffering breakage, or more often sleeping on one side of my head than the other (I noticed, and am trying to mix that up). That part of my head could just grow faster, in that case grow on. 

I'm gonna be head massaging more and inverting for encouragement


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Lilmama1011  and @morgandenae 

Happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> SO DO I!!!  You never hear that. People are always complaining. My only wish is for_ more_ of the hair I love. To that end, my three bottles of Surge 2.0 are sitting at the post office just waiting for me.



What is Surge 2.0? I googled, and several things came up. Is it a liquid vitamin or a hair product? TIA!


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What is Surge 2.0? I googled, and several things came up. Is it a liquid vitamin or a hair product? TIA!


She is talking about the Netwurk Xcel 21 spray: Do You Remember Surge 14 Hair Revitalizer?????


----------



## ClassyJSP

Finally washed and air dried my hair last night and I noticed I have a slight bald spot behind my hair line. I'm guessing that's from where my half wig comb was. But for the first time in years I'm actually not worried about it.

Until I can make it to my moms to get my hair braided I just put my hair in twist, pinned them up and put a cap on then put my half wig on. I should be fine until the weekend.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm pretty sure I'm going to purchase the whole Netwurks line.

Sigh.

I have to solve this SSK problem!!!


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to purchase the whole Netwurks line.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I have to solve this SSK problem!!!


I wouldn't. The spray is good enough, but it will not solve your SSK problem.


----------



## morgandenae

@shawnyblazes Thanks gorgeous !


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> I wouldn't. The spray is good enough, but it will not solve your SSK problem.



Thanks!


----------



## Honey Bee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks!


re: your ssk problem. I see you posting in the MHM thread. Is that not helping?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> re: your ssk problem. I see you posting in the MHM thread. Is that not helping?



Thanks for asking, Honey Bee.  It's not helping. I have tried SOOOOOOOOOO many things. I lose so much hair over SSKs.

I recently did my first henna treatment. I think it might be making a difference, despite the fact that right after the treatment my hair tangled ferociously. However, a week in/after, I think I'm experiencing fewer tangles. That gave me the idea that perhaps I need to try to thicken my strands. My strands are UNBELIEVABLY thin. Much, much, much thinner than thread.


----------



## JerriBlank

Honey Bee said:


> SO DO I!!!  You never hear that. People are always complaining. My only wish is for_ more_ of the hair I love. To that end, my three bottles of Surge 2.0 are sitting at the post office just waiting for me.



*Google and buys*
Ugh, I'm so weak!!


----------



## Honey Bee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for asking, Honey Bee.  It's not helping. I have tried SOOOOOOOOOO many things. I lose so much hair over SSKs.
> 
> I recently did my first henna treatment. I think it might be making a difference, despite the fact that right after the treatment my hair tangled ferociously. However, a week in/after, I think I'm experiencing fewer tangles. That gave me the idea that perhaps I need to try to thicken my strands.* My strands are UNBELIEVABLY thin. Much, much, much thinner than thread.*


Mine too, I understand. (If you wanna see my naked hair, I have a single pic in my album that shows it.) 

I don't know exactly how I don't get ssk's cuz I got them _a-plenty_ over the course of my two yr transition. I think it's something to do with MHM'ing but not religiously. I use shampoo when I want/ need to, I use Wetline Xtreme gel (so not 'approved' but thick enough to keep individual strands from doing their own thing), and I go through phases where I do a TON of protein. I mean, a ton. Like, Nexxus Polymedic recon _and _Aphogee 2 min on Monday, and then Aphogee 2 step on Wed, Cherry Lola on Saturday.  My hair is fine enough that it just sucks it up. (I don't 'trust' natural protein treatments.) Also, I never, ever, ever use oil/ butter as a leave in. I find it makes my hair sticky and strands that stick together knot up together. (I can't speak on henna and ssk's bc I used it on relaxed hair, but it did help with tangling. I only stopped bc I want to play with color.)

Did any of that resonate with you?


----------



## Honey Bee

JerriBlank said:


> *Google and buys*
> Ugh, I'm so weak!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

JerriBlank said:


> *Google and buys*
> Ugh, I'm so weak!!



I had all four products in the line in a cart with a 15% discount and just closed the browser. But only  because I don't know the ingredients are. 

It's hard out here!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> Mine too, I understand. (If you wanna see my naked hair, I have a single pic in my album that shows it.)
> 
> I don't know exactly how I don't get ssk's cuz I got them _a-plenty_ over the course of my two yr transition. I think it's something to do with MHM'ing but not religiously. I use shampoo when I want/ need to, I use Wetline Xtreme gel (so not 'approved' but thick enough to keep individual strands from doing their own thing), and I go through phases where I do a TON of protein. I mean, a ton. Like, Nexxus Polymedic recon _and _Aphogee 2 min on Monday, and then Aphogee 2 step on Wed, Cherry Lola on Saturday.  My hair is fine enough that it just sucks it up. (I don't 'trust' natural protein treatments.) Also, I never, ever, ever use oil/ butter as a leave in. I find it makes my hair sticky and strands that stick together knot up together. (I can't speak on henna and ssk's bc I used it on relaxed hair, but it did help with tangling. I only stopped bc I want to play with color.)
> 
> Did any of that resonate with you?



Thanks so much, Honey Bee. I will look at your photo.

After my first protein treatment (I've only done one), my hair did improve! Maybe I need to do them more frequently, but I was planning on starting out with twice a month. I have yet to buy the Komaza protein treatment because I'm on a no-buy and only have 2 passes left. So I'm using Nutress protein packs at the moment.

I don't do butters because I do gels for wash-and-go's. I have the wetline gel, but I hardly use it because it is drying and plastic-y on my hair (though pretty!).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@Honey Bee , your hair is PRETTY!


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for asking, Honey Bee.  It's not helping. I have tried SOOOOOOOOOO many things. I lose so much hair over SSKs.
> 
> I recently did my first henna treatment. I think it might be making a difference, despite the fact that right after the treatment my hair tangled ferociously. However, a week in/after, I think I'm experiencing fewer tangles. That gave me the idea that perhaps I need to try to thicken my strands. My strands are UNBELIEVABLY thin. Much, much, much thinner than thread.



Your stretching your hair?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> Your stretching your hair?



Not consistently, and not very much.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Not consistently, and not very much.



@Saludable84,

My last stretch was to two-strand twist. When I took them down, tangles galore somehow. After ALL OF THAT datgum detangling prior to twisting. I got really down.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Saludable84,
> 
> My last stretch was to two-strand twist. When I took them down, tangles galore somehow. After ALL OF THAT datgum detangling prior to twisting. I got really down.



I personally think it's what your using and not not using. Honey made valid points.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really want to leave my hair out until the end of the month but that is not in the fall haircare plan. I also learned how to make my twist outs look cute. I may do wash day tonight just to get it over with. I have a busy week with this upcoming move on Monday plus exams, studying and clinical rotations.

Yes, let me wash tonight since I have time.


----------



## Honey Bee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> . So I'm using Nutress protein packs at the moment.
> 
> I don't do butters because I do gels for wash-and-go's. I have the wetline gel, but I hardly use it because it is drying and plastic-y on my hair (though pretty!).



I actually like Wetline_ because_ of the plastic-i-ness (? lol). I feel like it makes a wng into a ps, like my hair is wearing a condom or something.  I also think it helps keep the cuticle closed. (I'm historically hi po too, but that might have changed.)

I looked up Nutress protein packs but I couldn't find the ingredients. All I could find was something about 'organic proteins'. I don't know what that means but it sounds ineffective.  I say that because most natural proteins aren't small enough to enter the strand. They sit on top, which is fine if you have normal hair, but us fine haired folks, we need the heavy duty stuff imo. My hair don't play like that.  If you're concerned about the ingredients in the products I mentioned, you could also get your hands on some Neutral Protein Filler (cheap enough to get on a no buy ) and add it to your preferred moisturizing dc. 



YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Honey Bee , your hair is PRETTY!


Aww, thank you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> I actually like Wetline_ because_ of the plastic-i-ness (? lol). I feel like it makes a wng into a ps, like my hair is wearing a condom or something.  I also think it helps keep the cuticle closed. (I'm historically hi po too, but that might have changed.)
> 
> I looked up Nutress protein packs but I couldn't find the ingredients. All I could find was something about 'organic proteins'. I don't know what that means but it sounds ineffective.  I say that because most natural proteins aren't small enough to enter the strand. They sit on top, which is fine if you have normal hair, but us fine haired folks, we need the heavy duty stuff imo. My hair don't play like that.  If you're concerned about the ingredients in the products I mentioned, you could also get your hands on some Neutral Protein Filler (cheap enough to get on a no buy ) and add it to your preferred moisturizing dc.
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you!



Can't reply in full now, but your post has me laughing out loud!!!

Plasticy hair condom! 

Inclusion of that black-coated sneaky guy icon after the Neutral Protein Filler comment. 

Haaaaaaa! Where can I buy the Neutral Protein Filler?


----------



## Jas123

nerdography said:


> The humidity is starting to leave Florida, and I'm happy about that. But, my hair, not so much. It loves the humidity, but once it's gone my hair likes to dry out.* If I could only find a heavy butter that doesn't have coconut oil.*


Maybe this can help you (she keeps coming up as suggested for me and I kept seeing the title of products w/o coconut oil)


----------



## Sharpened

Honey Bee said:


> I actually like Wetline_ because_ of the plastic-i-ness (? lol). I feel like it makes a wng into a ps, like my hair is wearing a condom or something.


What you just described is exactly what I want to do with gel, especially on the ends. Too bad I have a fussy scalp and ears or I would try the Wetline. I will figure it out...


----------



## beingofserenity

I think I am going to start adding water to some of these thick, greasy leave ins I bought.  I noticed that while applying deep conditioner, I get better results on soaking wet hair.  I think the same might apply for leave ins


----------



## Honey Bee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Can't reply in full now, but your post has me laughing out loud!!!
> 
> Plasticy hair condom!
> 
> Inclusion of that black-coated sneaky guy icon after the Neutral Protein Filler comment.
> 
> Haaaaaaa! Where can I buy the Neutral Protein Filler?


That black coated sneaky guy is one of my fave emoticons. 

You can get it at Sallys. Oh. Let me tell you one of my high porosity tricks: use stuff that specifies that it's meant for colored hair, helps keep the cuticle closed. I especially like post color treatments. Don't use pre treatments unless you mean to open the cuticle though.


----------



## Sharpened

nerdography said:


> The humidity is starting to leave Florida, and I'm happy about that. But, my hair, not so much. It loves the humidity, but once it's gone my hair likes to dry out. If I could only find a heavy butter that doesn't have coconut oil.


I have castor butter in my Amazon cart.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm getting a FREE product that I really, really want to try!

​


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wish camille rose would stop playing and release that leave in collection so i can scoop it up.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@Saludable84 and @Honey Bee, morning!

I tried a butter-gel today. Many thanks again for all of your advice!

P.S. Honey Bee I agree with your post about WF in the political thread.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Going natural has turned me against thin, struggling, relaxed hair.

No, my sisters!!! It doesn't have to be!!!!

Every DAY I thank God for my tangly, full-looking, HEALTHY natural hair.


----------



## beingofserenity

I am going to start diluting all of my products with warm water.  I need to get a spray bottle so that I can get my hair wet before I apply anything.

I think I have mostly medium strands, or a fine/medium mix. They web and tangle. Instead of looking for a magic product, I am going to accept that my hair has a propensity for tangles and focus on technique.  I seem to get the best results when using warm water in conjunction with a good conditioning agent. Some thicker products make my strands stick together. ..


So, going forward, I will wash/cowash/rinse my hair every two days. I will try to apply diluted product to soaking wet hair in sections to detangle and re-style.

I don't get SSKs. I used to get them a lot. I noticed that I started getting them after I took my braids out in Aug. Not sure why I don't get them anymore...


----------



## beingofserenity

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Going natural has turned me against thin, struggling, relaxed hair.
> 
> No, my sisters!!! It doesn't have to be!!!!
> 
> Every DAY I thank God for my tangly, full-looking, HEALTHY natural hair.



Same. I doubt I will be perming again and one reason is because I hate that wispy, processed look. Not everyone looks like that, but a lot of people do.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

beingofserenity said:


> Same. I doubt I will be perming again and one reason is because I hate that wispy, processed look. Not everyone looks like that, but a lot of people do.



I'm not a natural hair "Nazi." I love healthy straight hair. I just see it on this forum but hardly in public. I might relax again someday, but only with a healthy hair game plan.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

beingofserenity said:


> I am going to start diluting all of my products with warm water.  I need to get a spray bottle so that I can get my hair wet before I apply anything.
> 
> I think I have mostly medium strands, or a fine/medium mix. They web and tangle. Instead of looking for a magic product, I am going to accept that my hair has a propensity for tangles and focus on technique.  I seem to get the best results when using warm water in conjunction with a good conditioning agent. Some thicker products make my strands stick together. ..
> 
> 
> So, going forward, I will wash/cowash/rinse my hair every two days. I will try to apply diluted product to soaking wet hair in sections to detangle and re-style.
> 
> I don't get SSKs. I used to get them a lot. I noticed that I started getting them after I took my braids out in Aug. Not sure why I don't get them anymore...


 
Love your post! Yay!


----------



## beingofserenity

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm not a natural hair "Nazi." I love healthy straight hair. I just see it on this forum but hardly in public. I might relax again someday, but only with a healthy hair game plan.



I see beautiful relaxed hair online but its rare to see it in person lol. My two friends had beautiful relaxed hair but they eventually went natural. My relaxed hair was sometimes healthy, but I was never consistent back then.


----------



## KinksAndInk

shawnyblazes said:


> I wish camille rose would stop playing and release that leave in collection so i can scoop it up.


I was thinking about that the other day. Folks play too much.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Saludable84 and @Honey Bee, morning!
> 
> I tried a butter-gel today. Many thanks again for all of your advice!
> 
> P.S. Honey Bee I agree with your post about WF in the political thread.



Morning and your welcome! 

You've just got to focus on maintaining HiPo, thin strand, 4A hair and not focus solely on the style. The only way you'll really be able to combat those SSKs is by learning how to really care for your hair. 

I, too, get SSKs, but their existence in my daily routines are less than 1%.


----------



## YesToHair!

If one is protein sensitive can one still use Henna safely

I have a packet of Henna lying around wanted to use it to help increase thickness but my hair HATES protein, just want to make sure i will not walk myself into a set-back


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

YesToHair! said:


> If one is protein sensitive can one still use Henna safely
> 
> I have a packet of Henna lying around wanted to use it to help increase thickness but my hair HATES protein, just want to make sure i will not walk myself into a set-back




Im protein sensitive but use henna all the time.  I make sure that I deep condition well/ I also do henna glosses


----------



## Saludable84

YesToHair! said:


> If one is protein sensitive can one still use Henna safely
> 
> I have a packet of Henna lying around wanted to use it to help increase thickness but my hair HATES protein, just want to make sure i will not walk myself into a set-back



Do a patch test.


----------



## Aggie

Hurricane Matthew came through the entire Bahama Islands where I'm from last week Wednesday and it was the last day I was able to wash and condition my hair properly because there was no power. Power is restored at my home now and my hair misses hot water so badly so maybe I will have a nice long wash day this weekend


----------



## Honey Bee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> P.S. Honey Bee I agree with your post about WF in the political thread.


Thank you! Cuz I be getting e-jumped outchea.  Now, I'm from Harlem, I will fight the whole room , I'm just saying, it's nice to know somebody hears you.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> Thank you! Cuz I be getting e-jumped outchea.  Now, I'm from Harlem, I will fight the whole room , I'm just saying, it's nice to know somebody hears you.





Yes, you do! I'll go find the post and like it!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Purchased Colorful Neutral Protein Filler. Have ZERO idea what to do with it, but I'll find out.

Sales lady said, "Now, do you know how to USE this? Are you coloring your hair?"
I said, "Oh, I'm just going to use it to apply a protein treatment on my hair."
Sales lady said, "Now you DO know we have OTHER protein treatments?" Then she took me to the Nutress protein packs and some yellow spray bottle protein stuff and a bottle of Ion foaming protein treatment.
I said, "Thank you! I'll have to see about those!" and walked BACK to the register with none of those products and my same CNPF.​
That Sally's has a buy 2 get 1 free on TGIN products, and I was ohhhhhhhh, sooooooooooo, tempted.

Came home and DC'd and detangled, instead, with TerraVeda Quinoa Deep Conditioner (first time; very effective). Applied my second henna treatment after, and it is sitting in my head until midnight. Mixed 3/4 cup of henna with one can of coconut milk.  Much more solid and less messy.

Hubby said, "You got some on your neck! You don't want a tattoo."
And I was like .

And he was like, "Henna. You know? For tattooing?"

And I said, "OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! That's why they say BODY ART QUALITY!!!! This is THAT hennaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! I get it now!"

And he was like .


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Purchased Colorful Neutral Protein Filler. Have ZERO idea what to do with it, but I'll find out.
> 
> Sales lady said, "Now, do you know how to USE this? Are you coloring your hair?"
> I said, "Oh, I'm just going to use it to apply a protein treatment on my hair."
> Sales lady said, "Now you DO know we have OTHER protein treatments?" Then she took me to the Nutress protein packs and some yellow spray bottle protein stuff and a bottle of Ion foaming protein treatment.
> I said, "Thank you! I'll have to see about those!" and walked BACK to the register with none of those products and my same CNPF.​
> That Sally's has a buy 2 get 1 free on TGIN products, and I was ohhhhhhhh, sooooooooooo, tempted.
> 
> Came home and DC'd and detangled, instead, with TerraVeda Quinoa Deep Conditioner (first time; very effective). Applied my second henna treatment after, and it is sitting in my head until midnight. Mixed 3/4 cup of henna with one can of coconut milk.  Much more solid and less messy.
> 
> Hubby said, "You got some on your neck! You don't want a tattoo."
> And I was like .
> 
> And he was like, "Henna. You know? For tattooing?"
> 
> And I said, "OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! That's why they say BODY ART QUALITY!!!! This is THAT hennaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! I get it now!"
> 
> And he was like .


I LOVE TGIN PRODUCTS, thanks for the heads up but my wallet doesn't like you as I've been buying from ABP,Shescentit, AuRebelle, Lakshmi cupboard, and I know I'm missing one all in the last week


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

myhairgrowstoo said:


> I LOVE TGIN PRODUCTS, thanks for the heads up but my wallet doesn't like you as I've been buying from ABP,Shescentit, AuRebelle, Lakshmi cupboard, and I know I'm missing one all in the last week









My baaaaaadddd!


----------



## Anaisin

shawnyblazes said:


> I wish camille rose would stop playing and release that leave in collection so i can scoop it up.



Sick of them. I want to try those leave ins so bad


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Anaisin said:


> Sick of them. I want to try those leave ins so bad



right,  I keep missing the limited release. They keep teasing folks. Stop playing


----------



## Sharpened

I may have gotten 0.5" via the inversion method. I will double check my pics on the desktop later to verify. Kindle too little...


----------



## Anaisin

shawnyblazes said:


> right,  I keep missing the limited release. They keep teasing folks. Stop playing



I had no idea she even had limited releases. Now I'm really annoyed since I missed them


----------



## CodeRed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Purchased Colorful Neutral Protein Filler. Have ZERO idea what to do with it, but I'll find out.



Girl you better add that ish to every and anything and call it a day


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

CodeRed said:


> Girl you better add that ish to every and anything and call it a day





Do I ever put it straight on my hair, or should it always be mixed into a DC? How much of the CNFP should I mix with how much conditioner? TIA!


----------



## CodeRed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Do I ever put it straight on my hair, or should it always be mixed into a DC? How much of the CNFP should I mix with how much conditioner? TIA!



I have put it straight on my hair before a relaxer, put a capful in the relaxer, sprayed it on my hair under my deep/regular conditioner, mixed it in with my deep conditioner... I've also seen where people mixed it with water to dilute it and spray on their hair or put a capful in with their leave-in too. I don't think it's recommended that you put it straight on your hair and just leave it there though... I haven't heard of anyone doing that but it might work... that's just a lot of straight protein on hair...


----------



## KinksAndInk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Do I ever put it straight on my hair, or should it always be mixed into a DC? How much of the CNFP should I mix with how much conditioner? TIA!


I used it today by itself on damp hair. The next 2 wash days I'll mix about .5-1oz with a creamy light protein conditioner. Then use it straight again.


----------



## Napp

I was wearing a curly tapered look wig that I made recently. A woman stopped me while I was out and about and told me she loved the look. I told her it was a wig and she was like WOW! I like the style. Its different.

This would have been a great moment to give her my card but I don't have any! I've been focusing so much on getting a job in a salon when I could be making wigs as a side hustle. Off to vista print!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying to decide which wig I'm rocking for the next few weeks. I might keep wearing the short one and just put some curls in it. But I also want to pull out one of the curly ones. Maybe I'll save those for when it gets cold. I think I can get 2.5 more weeks out of this short one.


----------



## YesToHair!

Saludable84 said:


> Do a patch test.



Thank You


----------



## YesToHair!

shawnyblazes said:


> Im protein sensitive but use henna all the time.  I make sure that I deep condition well/ I also do henna glosses



Thank You


----------



## Saludable84

@YvetteWithJoy i just do a 1:1 ration of the filler and water and dip wet dookie twist in sections. I've used it straight too  but I'm not recommending that only because I don't want you coming for me. Worked great either way. If you want to do it straight, Try at your own risk.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy i just do a 1:1 ration of the filler and water and dip wet dookie twist in sections. I've used it straight too  but I'm not recommending that only because I don't want you coming for me. Worked great either way. If you want to do it straight, Try at your own risk.



Thanks for the help, everyone! Next week I'll try a 1:1 treatment.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My name is Yvette, and I am a product junkie.

Lawd, help! I'm trying y'all. I'm trying . . .

ETA: I've been really good. Really, really, REALLY good. I have been honest about all of my purchases, my pass uses, etc., and I am donating products to women who can likely really use them.

However, were I free to purchase whatever I wanted, I would spend at least $25/day every day all month every month. I have a problem! Jesus, be an HG-product locator and a technique teacher!!!


----------



## imaginary

I wanted to be in cornrows for the rest of this week and next week, but I couldn't align my schedule with my mother's so. Gonna wash my hair either today or tomorrow. I haven't done a hard protein treatment in a while but I'm also feeling lazy. I want to eventually branch out into other hard proteins but getting them is such a hassle.

ETA: yay got my cornrows. only keeping them in until next week Friday though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

As soon as products start arriving I start rethinking this protective styling I'm trying to do.


----------



## imaginary

Also i just randomly made a sulphur oil mix (with olive and sweet almond and rosemary oils) and applied it all over. I keep waiting for the smell to kick in, but all I smell is the lavender I preemptively added.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Ok I know I'm not completely insane. When I started packing/doing product inventory, I had about 5 bottles of leave in and 2 jars of SM hipo masque packed in a box...why do I only have 1 of each now and we haven't even moved?! Am I losing my mind??

ETA: also missing some plastic caps. I know exactly who took it too. It didn't just grow legs and walk away.

ETA#2: Found my stolen products. Recovered 4 bottles of leave in, a jar of As I Am gel, a bottle of suave, 5 SM masques, a jar of CRN almond jai, a jar of Garnier whole blends, my plastic caps, a wig brush, wide tooth comb, a denman brush, a jar of SM super fruit smoothie, a set of raw shea butter shampoo and conditioner and a bottle of SM raw shea butter oil. I hate this child with a burning psssion smh. Just petty for no reason.


----------



## HappywithJC723

I'm thinking about getting my first sew in. I have a consultation next Thursday. Until then I'll be researching like crazy!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> Ok I know I'm not completely insane. When I started packing/doing product inventory, I had about 5 bottles of leave in and 2 jars of SM hipo masque packed in a box...why do I only have 1 of each now and we haven't even moved?! Am I losing my mind??
> 
> ETA: also missing some plastic caps. I know exactly who took it too. It didn't just grow legs and walk away.
> 
> ETA#2: Found my stolen products. Recovered 4 bottles of leave in, a jar of As I Am gel, a bottle of suave, 5 SM masques, a jar of CRN almond jai, a jar of Garnier whole blends, my plastic caps, a wig brush, wide tooth comb, a denman brush, a jar of SM super fruit smoothie, a set of raw shea butter shampoo and conditioner and a bottle of SM raw shea butter oil. I hate this child with a burning psssion smh. Just petty for no reason.



Lol!


----------



## CopperRose

anytime I hear a stylist wants to just 'dust the ends' this is what I actually hear >_>


----------



## Dayjoy

KinksAndInk said:


> Ok I know I'm not completely insane. When I started packing/doing product inventory, I had about 5 bottles of leave in and 2 jars of SM hipo masque packed in a box...why do I only have 1 of each now and we haven't even moved?! Am I losing my mind??
> 
> ETA: also missing some plastic caps. I know exactly who took it too. It didn't just grow legs and walk away.
> 
> ETA#2: Found my stolen products. Recovered 4 bottles of leave in, a jar of As I Am gel, a bottle of suave, 5 SM masques, a jar of CRN almond jai, a jar of Garnier whole blends, my plastic caps, a wig brush, wide tooth comb, a denman brush, a jar of SM super fruit smoothie, a set of raw shea butter shampoo and conditioner and a bottle of SM raw shea butter oil. I hate this child with a burning psssion smh. Just petty for no reason.


DAYUM!!!  Somebody went to town in your stuff.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Dayjoy said:


> DAYUM!!!  Somebody went to town in your stuff.


My petty sister. Smh. So happy that as of Monday I'll no longer be living in the same house as her.


----------



## Dayjoy

Congrats about that, but I hope you two can work it out too.  Sorry, I typed so quickly without thinking.  I just know how funny I am about my haircare products.  My own husband has to ask first and it's "his money" that buys all my stuff. Lol


----------



## KinksAndInk

Dayjoy said:


> Congrats about that, but I hope you two can work it out too.  Sorry, I typed so quickly without thinking.  I just know how funny I am about my haircare products.  My own husband has to ask first and it's "his money" that buys all my stuff. Lol


Thanks but no we can't. And it's ok lol. I had the same thought like dang, she did a nice lil pre-BF haul in my room. This was just the icing on her bs cake. I only still claim her as my sister because my mother makes me. I've completely washed my hands of her and I'm perfectly fine with that.


----------



## MileHighDiva

CopperRose said:


> anytime I hear a stylist wants to just 'dust the ends' this is what I actually hear >_>


----------



## morgandenae

KinksAndInk said:


> Thanks but no we can't. And it's ok lol. I had the same thought like dang, she did a nice lil pre-BF haul in my room. This was just the icing on her bs cake. I only still claim her as my sister because my mother makes me. *I've completely washed my hands of her and I'm perfectly fine with that*.



Girl I've said this a million times about my sister and meant it everytime (at the time). BUT I can't hold a grudge for the life of me and I know that God made her my sister for a reason so I love her I really do but CAN NOT stand to be around her at the same time


----------



## KinksAndInk

morgandenae said:


> Girl I've said this a million times about my sister and meant it everytime (at the time). BUT I can't hold a grudge for the life of me and I know that God made her my sister for a reason so I love her I really do but CAN NOT stand to be around her at the same time


I love her because she's my sister but I really don't like her. I mean that with every fiber of my being lol. This isn't her first time doing this. I can hold grudges forever and I don't forget anything sooo...lol


----------



## morgandenae

KinksAndInk said:


> I love her because she's my sister but I really don't like her. I mean that with every fiber of my being lol. This isn't her first time doing this. I can hold grudges forever and I don't forget anything sooo...lol



 I'll forgive but I don't forget. That's why I know I can't fool with her like that.


----------



## YesToHair!

You guys!!!

So i henna'd!...my hair so glossy! And feels so strong and not in the protein Rx way either: it feels smooth and like perfect strong and moisture! Hopefully it will help with correcting my high porosity also

I mixed it with ACV/EVOO/Grapeseed oil and water...

Now off to the Henna threads to see how often people mix and how often they Henna...


----------



## Honey Bee

YesToHair! said:


> You guys!!!
> 
> So i henna'd!...my hair so glossy!


 I literally heard this in my head like you were right here! Yay, glad it worked out for you!


----------



## beingofserenity

I think my hair really likes protein too. I just applied straight kerafuse to my bang area (too lazy to do full head wash) and left it on for almost 5 hours. My hair felt soft and fortified and fluffyish. I will do the rest of my hair on sat or sun. Hopefully, it will kill all breakage. I'll make it a regular part of my regimen.

I prefer the kerafuse to the moisturfuse. I liked aphogee too but I just feel like using the kerafuse and I wish I could find it on the ground.


----------



## victory777

1. Grow hair grow!!!
2. I'm starting to believe my hair has her own personality. Maybe I should name her. Lol.
3. Need a moisturizing non-glycerin spritz


----------



## YesToHair!

Honey Bee said:


> I literally heard this in my head like you were right here! Yay, glad it worked out for you!



Hahahaha! Thanx Honey Bee...you LHCF ladies are the best ladies i've never met lol!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm here at the WalMart shopping.

Thin, struggling hair on beautiful women.

And then as I'm leaving, two gorgeous heads of hair. 

I need to remember to be grateful on my hhj.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @yaya24


----------



## rileypak

I think I want a few more of those Stylist Sprayer bottles. I think the APB Refresher Spray would do quite nicely in those...


----------



## JerriBlank

I always miss my hair when it's put away...til a week later and I have to wash, DC and style. Noo gworllll, I'm not messing with you rt now! U can stay up under this weave hunty!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Pray for me: I need to sneak in CRN Curl Love Moisture Milk.


----------



## SuchaLady

Gonna run to Ulta later. They're having a sale on conditioner.


----------



## victory777

I'm still trying to figure out how to keep my stash to a nice rotation. I've allowed my APB to run out. Now , I'm considering a haul before BF.


----------



## yaya24

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @yaya24




Aayyyyy 32 is here woosah!!!
Thanks for the bday wish!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Pray for me: I need to sneak in CRN Curl Love Moisture Milk.



It's in the shower, turned around backwards.


----------



## Dee_33

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It's in the shower, turned around backwards.


 it's my go to leave-in.


----------



## beingofserenity

I really like the as i am leave in. It's light, creamy, and detangally. That and the curl and style milk by shea moisture are my current faves


----------



## beingofserenity

Maybe I don't like glycerin in my leave ins. Maybe I just like it in my buttery stuff.


----------



## Anaisin

Realizing 2 months later that I bought 3 demi permanent hair colors instead of 1 semi permanent & 2 demi *sigh* 

I want blue black hair again


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It's in the shower, turned around backwards.





Husband says some products need to leave the house. Says shower is getting "worse" on this supposed "no buy." Asked what's coming in the mail at home AND at mom's. 

Also, he has somehow been under the impression that the Soultanicals order is 1 product.

Tomorrow, I'll clear out more products.

Sigh.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Washed my hair today and realized that it's shorter than it was a few months ago...Grrrr


----------



## LostInAdream

Need a protective style for the winter. Strongly considering human hair kinky twists. The synthetic hair is to heavy for my   neck.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really want some box braids or something. But I know not having complete access to my hair will drive me nuts.


----------



## Sharpened

I cannot keep hands out of my head. The urge to remove sheds, smooth and separate coils overwhelms the fact that I have gelled my hair. Grrr...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Do I really need to protective style?


----------



## victory777

Netwurks 21 -- growing my eyelashes out very nicely. Might dedicate a 1/2 bottle to the cause


----------



## victory777

Enjoy the versatility of APB products....Using the hair creme as a body moisturizer. Still waiting on my Sarenzos. ..will ration out this last jar until BF . Smh


----------



## SlimPickinz

shawnyblazes said:


> Do I really need to protective style?


Depends what your hair can handle. I'm over PSing too


----------



## Sharpened

shawnyblazes said:


> Do I really need to protective style?


For me, it will only be to keep me from buzzing my hair off.


----------



## KinkyRN

Although I took the clippers with no guards to my head in June I was pleased with my growth...until I had to braid it to install crochet braids. The struggle was real. I wanted my braids tight enough but not too tight. I truly regret that last BC (first time ever). I wish I had been more patient with the color left on my ends. I have been natural for almost 7 years and only have a TWA and too many products to show for it. I have done it all (attempted keratin at home, texlax, double texlax, colored blond) just to cost myself all of the progress I could have made. All of this being said I have learned to be patient that my hair is just my hair and it ain't that serious boo! Wanted to share my experience just in case someone reads this who is at the end of the rope with their hair.


----------



## Sharpened

Why doesn't LHCF have a YouTube channel?


----------



## beingofserenity

I think I may try to blow dry today or tomorrow


----------



## beingofserenity

I lied. I'm going to rollerset.  I'm still traumatized from the last time I tried to blow dry, but I'm concerned about my ends not being smooth enough.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to do my Sunday cowash but the way my energy is set up...


----------



## hair4romheaven

Products on sales in exchange forum


----------



## beingofserenity

cantu curl activator.....wow....12 ounces for $5 something....super, super soft hair!  I had like 1/5 of the bottle left.  I added about an equalish amount of water.  It was still so creamy and thick.  I could probably add more water to it and still get great results.


----------



## victory777

Waiting on Sarenzo's shipped notification so I can 
join in on the creamy oil fun


----------



## Anaisin

I hate how all the product junkies are basically gone from YouTube. Buying all the new Shea Moisture lines & reviewing them isn't product junkie-ism (lol). It's just buying out of convenience and obviously content for their channel especially since SM is so mainstream.

I mean the ones that gave thorough reviews of all the online homemade brands mostly.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Conclusion: This hair is awesome but is just gonna tangle.

I'm going to do a major purge of my stash. 

Then I'm getting a BKT and will see how the tangling fares.

Then, if thought "needed," 6 months later I'll get a texturizer and see how the tangling fares.

I'm feeling better already.


----------



## whiteoleander91

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Conclusion: This hair is awesome but is just gonna tangle.
> 
> I'm going to do a major purge of my stash.
> 
> Then I'm getting a BKT and will see how the tangling fares.
> 
> Then if thought "needed" 6 months later I'll get a texturizer and see how the tangling fares.
> 
> I'm feeling better already.




I hope it works out for you. Hair should be enjoyable not stressful or cumbersome. I am making some changes too! Trying out different  products and different techniques. I have always wanted to try different things and I have been experimenting a lot this year. I hope we are both successful!


----------



## princess_z

Love my natural hair. Should have BCed sooner. Over this TWA though, but I'm a slow grower so we may be here a while.

Also, even though it's been a few days shy of four months since my last relaxer I want my edges back already. Have to keep reminding myself it's a process. Relaxers did a lot of damage. It won't be undone in a few months unfortunately.


----------



## KiSseS03

I haven't flatironed my hair in over a year, and my hair has really thrived. I'm back to BSL.


----------



## DarkJoy

When will ppl let the plastic, super shiny wigs go? Saw one today. Had her edges gelled within an inch of their life with that barbie doll looking thing on her head. not fooling anyone. I was embarrassed for her.


----------



## YesToHair!

Thinking of going ayuverdic for my 2nd year HHJ.. My 1 year nappyversary is coming up 1st Nov

I want a simple,cheap regimen that will thicken my fine/low-med density/4c hair and want to be at SL end of 2017....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Day dreaming of longer hair.  I swear if this Xcel21 has shown significant increase in that broken off piece in the front, I'm in for the long haul. 

All I want is a head full of beautiful thick luscious hair that blocks the sun.  

Is that too much to ask ?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Met another natural in the store this morning.

We talked hair for 20 minutes! Lol.

She's 3c/4a with a little 4b in the back that challenges her. In 4 years she has grown her hair from  TWA to beyond BSL.

She SWEARS by CRN Curl Maker + SM CES mixed together in the palm, then applied.

She is challenged by the COST of applying product amply to long hair. She uses 1 SM raw DC a week, for example. Wow!

I told her about NaturelleGrow DCs and their slip. I also told her about the amazing Angela Hicks.

We exchanged numbers.


----------



## vevster

I did a twist out with perm rods on the last two inches. Maybe this will help with frizz.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The hair on my wig has fallen! I like it! It was up in the closet, just minding its own business, falling. Husband said, "The hair has finally fallen."



I think he speaks cryptically on purpose.


----------



## victory777

I truly need to learn the definition of a "haul" .


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

victory777 said:


> I truly need to learn the definition of a "haul" .



 What does THAT mean, Vic?


----------



## victory777

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What does THAT mean, Vic?


I thought I was doing a product haul with APB with 4 products. Smh. Now Im down to a quarter of product that Im trying to ration out. Smh.


----------



## victory777

I've learned and ordered 6 of Sarenzos creamy oils.


----------



## CodeRed

victory777 said:


> I thought I was doing a product haul with APB with 4 products. Smh. Now Im down to a quarter of product that Im trying to ration out. Smh.



You can always do what I do and call it a "mini haul"


----------



## victory777

CodeRed said:


> You can always do what I do and call it a "mini haul"


Yes, that's what I did... . I like that idea @CodeRed !


----------



## Saludable84

victory777 said:


> I truly need to learn the definition of a "haul" .



........


----------



## vevster

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Met another natural in the store this morning.
> 
> We talked hair for 20 minutes! Lol.
> 
> She's 3c/4a with a little 4b in the back that challenges her. In 4 years she has grown her hair from  TWA to beyond BSL.
> 
> She SWEARS by CRN Curl Maker + SM CES mixed together in the palm, then applied.
> 
> She is challenged by the COST of applying product amply to long hair. She uses 1 SM raw DC a week, for example. Wow!
> 
> I told her about NaturelleGrow DCs and their slip. I also told her about the amazing Angela Hicks.
> 
> We exchanged numbers.



I'm gonna try her combo next week. Doing L and then O first, of course....


----------



## Daina

Sharpened said:


> @Aggie & @Daina
> 
> And, returning to hair...



@Sharpened, sorry just saw this but my birthday is not in October.


----------



## Sharpened

Daina said:


> @Sharpened, sorry just saw this but my birthday is not in October.


Check your profile; it says Oct. 9.


----------



## Daina

I'll have to change that, that's my baby's birthday.


----------



## Dayjoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> The hair on my wig has fallen! I like it! It was up in the closet, just minding its own business, falling. Husband said, "The hair has finally fallen."
> 
> 
> 
> I think he speaks cryptically on purpose.


I love your husband comments/stories.  They always make me  or .


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Dayjoy said:


> I love your husband comments/stories.  They always make me  or .



He's a hoot!

He applies my henna treatments and keeps me true to my hair care regimen.

"Are you supposed to be lying down to go to sleep with your hair loose like that?"

Or I'll be in the shower, detangling or steaming, and all of a sudden the shower curtain will be FLUNG aside scaring the HAYLE out of me: "How's the detangling going? What did you use this time? You're not changing too many variables with this wash-and-go, are you? Remember: DevaCurl works and we like the gel, too!"

Yeesh! LOL! I know he's doing it to be encouraging and silly, but a couple of times he almost got hit: Reflexes!

I've started handing him detangler when he does this and saying, "Perfect timing! I need this knot detangled!"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Smh.   Annoying.  Are you kidding me?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Smh.


----------



## Sharpened

DH brought home a box with a gallon of glycerin from his brother's house.

I asked him, "Why did he need glycerin?"

"Uh, it's ours."



Somehow it ended up at his brother's place. I don't remember when I bought it! Still looks good though...


----------



## Anaisin

I don't think I can get over this urge to buy. My usual therapy is researching products or making carts over & over. I need to swipe my card.


----------



## beingofserenity

Dced with sm manuka. I like it. I didn't have to oversaturate my hair. My hair was soft after rinsing. For the longest time, I didn't realize that deep conditioners would actually soften the hair from the inside out because everything I used made my hair feel like straw after rinsing.

Did a curlformer set with sm curl milk and chi serum. Both have lots of slip.


----------



## Ayesha81

The older I get the sillier I feel with really long hair. I never thought I would ever come to this.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My sister asked me for product recommendations with no coconut oil, no shea or mango butter, no avocado oil, olive oil, castor oil, protein or glycerin...I recommended water and prayer  I've got nothing else for you sister.


----------



## bajandoc86

I think I will do a trim at my next cornrow takedown.


----------



## YesToHair!

KinksAndInk said:


> My sister asked me for product recommendations with no coconut oil, no shea or mango butter, no avocado oil, olive oil, castor oil, protein or glycerin...I recommended water and prayer  I've got nothing else for you sister.




Lol! And i thought my hair was picky with the no coconut,protein and no shea stance


----------



## CodeRed

KinksAndInk said:


> My sister asked me for product recommendations with no coconut oil, no shea or mango butter, no avocado oil, olive oil, castor oil, protein or glycerin...I recommended water and prayer  I've got nothing else for you sister.



I hope she's not looking for natural hair products


----------



## Sharpened

Ayesha81 said:


> The older I get the sillier I feel with really long hair. I never thought I would ever come to this.


But why?


----------



## KinksAndInk

CodeRed said:


> I hope she's not looking for natural hair products


She is!


----------



## Anaisin

KinksAndInk said:


> My sister asked me for product recommendations with no coconut oil, no shea or mango butter, no avocado oil, olive oil, castor oil, protein or glycerin...I recommended water and prayer  I've got nothing else for you sister.



Olive oil and coconut oil are in like every product in existence, salon brands, drugstore, and handmade


----------



## Anaisin

I think I should give away my flat iron. My hair gets straight enough with the blow dryer and vent brush


----------



## KinksAndInk

Anaisin said:


> Olive oil and coconut oil are in like every product in existence, salon brands, drugstore, and handmade


Lol. She doesn't understand this.


----------



## Sharpened

I watched a bunch of vids demonstrating comb and finger coils. After my ears heal, I will figure out a ratio of gel-to-babassu oil to get a soft hold that will last at least a week or two. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## MzSwift

I threw out my curling irons back in 2009.  Now I'm thinking about purchasing one and using it after airdrying.

I've been hovering in MBL land for so long so I know I need to tweak my regi.  I can't seem to get back into wigs like I used to.  Now, I'm thinking of wet bunning.  I've seen so many women retain that way over the years.

I think that'll also be simple once I have a newborn to contend with...


----------



## Anaisin

I hate when people filter their hair


----------



## CodeRed

KinksAndInk said:


> She is!



Good luck with that right there


----------



## imaginary

Sharpened said:


> I watched a bunch of vids demonstrating comb and finger coils. After my ears heal, I will figure out a ratio of gel-to-babassu oil to get a soft hold that will last at least a week or two. Anyone got any ideas?



I just use my regular amount for leave-ins and enough gel to coat the hair completely. Once the caste forms you can always crunch to get a softer hold, but if you want it to last a while I recommend leaving it.


----------



## bajandoc86

I need to focus on being consistent to reach my hair goals by December. I have 2 1/2 months to go. Need to up my water intake, and get back to exercising. I have the ultimate goal of full BSL/grazing MBL on blownout hair by the end of 2017. 

If I achieve the above though, I may move that goal post to WL in 2018.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Smh.   Annoying.  Are you kidding me?



To the 8th power


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> To the 8th power



Sometimes it seems like I'm in the Twilight Zone because it's sooooooo obvious. I'm leaning towards not posting real soon and getting ghost.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Sometimes it seems like I'm in the Twilight Zone because it's sooooooo obvious. I'm leaning towards not posting real soon and getting ghost.



It's a "swipe left" situation with me these days.


----------



## victory777

Received my Sarenzos creamy oils!! The Blue Hawaiian smells like a now and later


----------



## princess_z

I could somewhat justify my product junkism when I had BSL relaxed hair, but I have a TWA now. Why do I feel the need to buy and try all these products ?!

Lord just send me a man who understands I need 827361073 products for my hair + face and that all the bathroom cabinets are mine.


----------



## PJaye

KinksAndInk said:


> My sister asked me for product recommendations with no coconut oil, no shea or mango butter, no avocado oil, olive oil, castor oil, protein or glycerin...I recommended water and prayer  I've got nothing else for you sister.




Well, the PJ in me saw your post and decided to see if I could find any products that fit your sister’s criterion, and unbelievably I did:

*Alikay Naturals Totally Twisted Loc Butter*
Almond Oil, Cocoa Seed Butter, Grapeseed Oil, Vitamin E, Apricot Kernel Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Beeswax, Babassu Oil, Fragrance, Botanical Blend Ingredients

*Amazon Rain Sapote Hair Lotion*
Deionized Water, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Organic Sapote, Babassu Seed Oil, Cupuacu Butter, Organic Brazil Nut Oil, Phenoxyethanol, Capryl Glycol, Fragrance

*APB Peach Babassu Hair Lotion*
Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Peach Kernel Oil, Babassu Seed Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Soybean Oil, Palm Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Polyquaternium 7, Panthenol, Fragrance, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate

*APB Apricot Hazelnut Daily Moisturizer*
Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Apricot Kernel Oil, Hazelnut Oil, Soybean Oil, Palm Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Panthenol, Fragrance, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate

*APB Cherry Kukui Daily Moisturizer*
Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cherry Kernel Oil, Kukui Nut Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, Palm Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Polyquaternium 7, Panthenol, Fragrance, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate

*APB Whipped Cupuacu Hair & Body Butta*
Cupuacu Butter, Sunflower Seed Oil, Macadamia Nut Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, Rice Bran Oil, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Vitamin E

*APB Papaya Pear Daily Moisturizer*
Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Papaya Seed Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Meadowfoam Seed Oil, Prickly Pear Seed Oil, Polyquaternium 7, Panthenol, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance

*APB Sweet Pumpkin Spice Leave-in Conditioner*
Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Di-PPG-2 Myreth-10 Adipate, Sodium Lactate, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Panthenol, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate

*APB Leave-in Conditioner*
Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Jojoba Seed Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Di-PPG-2 Myreth-10 Adipate, Sodium Lactate, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Panthenol, Diazolidinyl Urea and Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate

*APB Organic Hair Tonic*
Aqua, Chamomile Flower, Lavender Flower, Marshmallow Root, Peppermint Leaf, Rosemary Leaf, Oatstraw, Burdock Root, Horsetail, Red Rooibos Tea, Hibiscus Flower, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance

*Blue Roze Beauty Manuka Honey Moisturizing Conditioner*
Aqua, Apple Hydrosol, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Butylene Glycol, Orange Butter, Macadamia Oil, Manuka Honey, Honeyquat, Panthenol, Guava Fruit Extract, Preservative 

*MHC Buttery Soy Hair Crème*
Soy Butter, Soya Bean Oil, Raw Honey, Vitamin A, Vitamin E, De-Ionized Water, Optiphen

*Natty Naturals Natty Cupuacu & Rhassoul Deep Conditioner*
Distilled Water Infused W/Brahmi, Calendula, Hibiscus, Lavender, Neem, Stinging Nettle) Aloe Vera, Panthenol, Cupuacu Butter, Cocoa Butter, Raw Cacao Powder, Irish Moss, Marshmallow Root, Rhassoul Clay, BTMS, Cetearyl Alcohol, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Raw Honey, Raw Apple Cider Vinegar, Potassium Sorbate,  Sweet Orange Oil, Pumpkin Seed Oil

*NG Thick & Rich Conditioning Hair Mask*
Water, Aloe Vera, Conditioning Emulsifier, Spinach Oil, Argan Oil, Maltodextrin, Ginger Root, Biotin, Cetrimonium Chloride, Naturesilk, Sodium Lactate, Guar Gum, Preservative, Fragrance

*NG Indian Clay Moisturizing Hair Mask*
Water, Conditioning Emulsifier, Argan Oil, Sodium Lactate, Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark, Rose Clay, Beet, Aveeno Oat, Naturesilk, Preservative, Fragrance

*NG Peppermint Conditioning Treatment*
Water, Conditioning Emulsifier, Cetyl Alcohol, Marshmallow Root, Grapeseed oil, Avocado Oil, Sodium Lactate, Cetrimonium chloride, Panthenol, Rosemary, Peppermint, Preservative, Fragrance

*NG Blue Malva Moisture Rich Conditioner *
Purified, Conditioning Emulsifier, Karanja Oil, Argan Oil, Almond Oil, *Blue Malva*, Aveeno Oat, Sugar Beet Root, Cetrimonium Chloride, Naturesilk, Vena Silk, Guar Gum, Panthenol, Fragrance, Preservative

*NG Coconut Banana Pre-Poo Treatment *
Water, Conditioning Emulsifier, Argan, Emu Oil, Naturesilk, Cetrimonium Chloride, Sodium Lactate, Optiphen, Fragrance

*QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee*
Distilled Water, Nettle, Barley, Horsetail Extracts, Pure Cocoa Butter, PPG-3 Benzyl Ether Myristate, MSM Sulfur, Cetyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Behenamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Butylene Glycol, Preservatives

*Sister’s Keeper Brahmi & Rhassoul Conditioning Masque*
Distilled Water, Aloe Vera Juice, Natural Emulsifier, Avocado Butter, Rhassoul Clay, Brahmi Powder, Koalin Clay, Sunflower Oil, Stearic Acid, Allantion, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Sorbic Acid, Fragrance


----------



## rileypak

I tell ya


----------



## KinksAndInk

@PJaye thank you! My sister will be grateful.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

PJaye said:


> Well, the PJ in me saw your post and decided to see if I could find any products that fit your sister’s criterion, and unbelievably I did:
> 
> *Alikay Naturals Totally Twisted Loc Butter*
> Almond Oil, Cocoa Seed Butter, Grapeseed Oil, Vitamin E, Apricot Kernel Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Beeswax, Babassu Oil, Fragrance, Botanical Blend Ingredients
> 
> *Amazon Rain Sapote Hair Lotion*
> Deionized Water, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Organic Sapote, Babassu Seed Oil, Cupuacu Butter, Organic Brazil Nut Oil, Phenoxyethanol, Capryl Glycol, Fragrance
> 
> *APB Peach Babassu Hair Lotion*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Peach Kernel Oil, Babassu Seed Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Soybean Oil, Palm Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Polyquaternium 7, Panthenol, Fragrance, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate
> 
> *APB Apricot Hazelnut Daily Moisturizer*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Apricot Kernel Oil, Hazelnut Oil, Soybean Oil, Palm Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Panthenol, Fragrance, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate
> 
> *APB Cherry Kukui Daily Moisturizer*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cherry Kernel Oil, Kukui Nut Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, Palm Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Polyquaternium 7, Panthenol, Fragrance, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate
> 
> *APB Whipped Cupuacu Hair & Body Butta*
> Cupuacu Butter, Sunflower Seed Oil, Macadamia Nut Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, Rice Bran Oil, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Vitamin E
> 
> *APB Papaya Pear Daily Moisturizer*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Papaya Seed Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Meadowfoam Seed Oil, Prickly Pear Seed Oil, Polyquaternium 7, Panthenol, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance
> 
> *APB Sweet Pumpkin Spice Leave-in Conditioner*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Di-PPG-2 Myreth-10 Adipate, Sodium Lactate, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Panthenol, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate
> 
> *APB Leave-in Conditioner*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Jojoba Seed Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Di-PPG-2 Myreth-10 Adipate, Sodium Lactate, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Panthenol, Diazolidinyl Urea and Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate
> 
> *APB Organic Hair Tonic*
> Aqua, Chamomile Flower, Lavender Flower, Marshmallow Root, Peppermint Leaf, Rosemary Leaf, Oatstraw, Burdock Root, Horsetail, Red Rooibos Tea, Hibiscus Flower, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance
> 
> *Blue Roze Beauty Manuka Honey Moisturizing Conditioner*
> Aqua, Apple Hydrosol, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Butylene Glycol, Orange Butter, Macadamia Oil, Manuka Honey, Honeyquat, Panthenol, Guava Fruit Extract, Preservative
> 
> *MHC Buttery Soy Hair Crème*
> Soy Butter, Soya Bean Oil, Raw Honey, Vitamin A, Vitamin E, De-Ionized Water, Optiphen
> 
> *Natty Naturals Natty Cupuacu & Rhassoul Deep Conditioner*
> Distilled Water Infused W/Brahmi, Calendula, Hibiscus, Lavender, Neem, Stinging Nettle) Aloe Vera, Panthenol, Cupuacu Butter, Cocoa Butter, Raw Cacao Powder, Irish Moss, Marshmallow Root, Rhassoul Clay, BTMS, Cetearyl Alcohol, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Raw Honey, Raw Apple Cider Vinegar, Potassium Sorbate,  Sweet Orange Oil, Pumpkin Seed Oil
> 
> *NG Thick & Rich Conditioning Hair Mask*
> Water, Aloe Vera, Conditioning Emulsifier, Spinach Oil, Argan Oil, Maltodextrin, Ginger Root, Biotin, Cetrimonium Chloride, Naturesilk, Sodium Lactate, Guar Gum, Preservative, Fragrance
> 
> *NG Indian Clay Moisturizing Hair Mask*
> Water, Conditioning Emulsifier, Argan Oil, Sodium Lactate, Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark, Rose Clay, Beet, Aveeno Oat, Naturesilk, Preservative, Fragrance
> 
> *NG Peppermint Conditioning Treatment*
> Water, Conditioning Emulsifier, Cetyl Alcohol, Marshmallow Root, Grapeseed oil, Avocado Oil, Sodium Lactate, Cetrimonium chloride, Panthenol, Rosemary, Peppermint, Preservative, Fragrance
> 
> *NG Blue Malva Moisture Rich Conditioner *
> Purified, Conditioning Emulsifier, Karanja Oil, Argan Oil, Almond Oil, *Blue Malva*, Aveeno Oat, Sugar Beet Root, Cetrimonium Chloride, Naturesilk, Vena Silk, Guar Gum, Panthenol, Fragrance, Preservative
> 
> *NG Coconut Banana Pre-Poo Treatment *
> Water, Conditioning Emulsifier, Argan, Emu Oil, Naturesilk, Cetrimonium Chloride, Sodium Lactate, Optiphen, Fragrance
> 
> *QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee*
> Distilled Water, Nettle, Barley, Horsetail Extracts, Pure Cocoa Butter, PPG-3 Benzyl Ether Myristate, MSM Sulfur, Cetyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Behenamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Butylene Glycol, Preservatives
> 
> *Sister’s Keeper Brahmi & Rhassoul Conditioning Masque*
> Distilled Water, Aloe Vera Juice, Natural Emulsifier, Avocado Butter, Rhassoul Clay, Brahmi Powder, Koalin Clay, Sunflower Oil, Stearic Acid, Allantion, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Sorbic Acid, Fragrance



You're the real MVP.


----------



## Anaisin

PJaye said:


> Well, the PJ in me saw your post and decided to see if I could find any products that fit your sister’s criterion, and unbelievably I did:
> 
> *Alikay Naturals Totally Twisted Loc Butter*
> Almond Oil, Cocoa Seed Butter, Grapeseed Oil, Vitamin E, Apricot Kernel Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Beeswax, Babassu Oil, Fragrance, Botanical Blend Ingredients
> 
> *Amazon Rain Sapote Hair Lotion*
> Deionized Water, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Organic Sapote, Babassu Seed Oil, Cupuacu Butter, Organic Brazil Nut Oil, Phenoxyethanol, Capryl Glycol, Fragrance
> 
> *APB Peach Babassu Hair Lotion*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Peach Kernel Oil, Babassu Seed Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Soybean Oil, Palm Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Polyquaternium 7, Panthenol, Fragrance, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate
> 
> *APB Apricot Hazelnut Daily Moisturizer*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Apricot Kernel Oil, Hazelnut Oil, Soybean Oil, Palm Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Panthenol, Fragrance, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate
> 
> *APB Cherry Kukui Daily Moisturizer*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cherry Kernel Oil, Kukui Nut Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, Palm Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Polyquaternium 7, Panthenol, Fragrance, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate
> 
> *APB Whipped Cupuacu Hair & Body Butta*
> Cupuacu Butter, Sunflower Seed Oil, Macadamia Nut Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, Rice Bran Oil, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Vitamin E
> 
> *APB Papaya Pear Daily Moisturizer*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Papaya Seed Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Meadowfoam Seed Oil, Prickly Pear Seed Oil, Polyquaternium 7, Panthenol, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance
> 
> *APB Sweet Pumpkin Spice Leave-in Conditioner*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Di-PPG-2 Myreth-10 Adipate, Sodium Lactate, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Panthenol, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate
> 
> *APB Leave-in Conditioner*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Jojoba Seed Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Di-PPG-2 Myreth-10 Adipate, Sodium Lactate, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Panthenol, Diazolidinyl Urea and Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate
> 
> *APB Organic Hair Tonic*
> Aqua, Chamomile Flower, Lavender Flower, Marshmallow Root, Peppermint Leaf, Rosemary Leaf, Oatstraw, Burdock Root, Horsetail, Red Rooibos Tea, Hibiscus Flower, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance
> 
> *Blue Roze Beauty Manuka Honey Moisturizing Conditioner*
> Aqua, Apple Hydrosol, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Butylene Glycol, Orange Butter, Macadamia Oil, Manuka Honey, Honeyquat, Panthenol, Guava Fruit Extract, Preservative
> 
> *MHC Buttery Soy Hair Crème*
> Soy Butter, Soya Bean Oil, Raw Honey, Vitamin A, Vitamin E, De-Ionized Water, Optiphen
> 
> *Natty Naturals Natty Cupuacu & Rhassoul Deep Conditioner*
> Distilled Water Infused W/Brahmi, Calendula, Hibiscus, Lavender, Neem, Stinging Nettle) Aloe Vera, Panthenol, Cupuacu Butter, Cocoa Butter, Raw Cacao Powder, Irish Moss, Marshmallow Root, Rhassoul Clay, BTMS, Cetearyl Alcohol, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Raw Honey, Raw Apple Cider Vinegar, Potassium Sorbate,  Sweet Orange Oil, Pumpkin Seed Oil
> 
> *NG Thick & Rich Conditioning Hair Mask*
> Water, Aloe Vera, Conditioning Emulsifier, Spinach Oil, Argan Oil, Maltodextrin, Ginger Root, Biotin, Cetrimonium Chloride, Naturesilk, Sodium Lactate, Guar Gum, Preservative, Fragrance
> 
> *NG Indian Clay Moisturizing Hair Mask*
> Water, Conditioning Emulsifier, Argan Oil, Sodium Lactate, Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark, Rose Clay, Beet, Aveeno Oat, Naturesilk, Preservative, Fragrance
> 
> *NG Peppermint Conditioning Treatment*
> Water, Conditioning Emulsifier, Cetyl Alcohol, Marshmallow Root, Grapeseed oil, Avocado Oil, Sodium Lactate, Cetrimonium chloride, Panthenol, Rosemary, Peppermint, Preservative, Fragrance
> 
> *NG Blue Malva Moisture Rich Conditioner *
> Purified, Conditioning Emulsifier, Karanja Oil, Argan Oil, Almond Oil, *Blue Malva*, Aveeno Oat, Sugar Beet Root, Cetrimonium Chloride, Naturesilk, Vena Silk, Guar Gum, Panthenol, Fragrance, Preservative
> 
> *NG Coconut Banana Pre-Poo Treatment *
> Water, Conditioning Emulsifier, Argan, Emu Oil, Naturesilk, Cetrimonium Chloride, Sodium Lactate, Optiphen, Fragrance
> 
> *QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee*
> Distilled Water, Nettle, Barley, Horsetail Extracts, Pure Cocoa Butter, PPG-3 Benzyl Ether Myristate, MSM Sulfur, Cetyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Behenamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Butylene Glycol, Preservatives
> 
> *Sister’s Keeper Brahmi & Rhassoul Conditioning Masque*
> Distilled Water, Aloe Vera Juice, Natural Emulsifier, Avocado Butter, Rhassoul Clay, Brahmi Powder, Koalin Clay, Sunflower Oil, Stearic Acid, Allantion, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Sorbic Acid, Fragrance


----------



## KinksAndInk

Anaisin said:


>


You should've seen my face lol


----------



## Anaisin

Anaisin said:


> I don't think I can get over this urge to buy. My usual therapy is researching products or making carts over & over. I need to swipe my card.



I think I'm going to buy Briogeo avocado & quinoa cowash


----------



## Saludable84

@PJaye


----------



## Sharpened

imaginary said:


> I just use my regular amount for leave-ins and enough gel to coat the hair completely. Once the caste forms you can always crunch to get a softer hold, but if you want it to last a while I recommend leaving it.


Unfortunately, I cannot use conditioner, which is why I considered the gel/babassu oil mix.  I found a bunch of videos about turning a gel into a cream using oils and/or butters, but the ratios varied so much.  I guess I will start with 75% gel mix and see what happens.


----------



## Guinan

So I had a 10am braiding appointment and its now going on 11am and the braider hasnt shown up. I called the braider at 10:12, and she said that another braider was on the way. However still no one has shown up. I'm gonna wait 5more mins and if no one shows up, I'm leaving.

I'm pissed


----------



## KinksAndInk

I just unpacked my hair products and realized that I need a lot of stuff. But I also need to use a lot of stuff. I probably won't do any major hauls until next year. I've pulled out a few products to use up before the end of the year.


----------



## vanray

I think it's great that a lot of people buy non mainstream products but I wish more people here bought on the ground products.


----------



## imaginary

Sharpened said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot use conditioner, which is why I considered the gel/babassu oil mix.  I found a bunch of videos about turning a gel into a cream using oils and/or butters, but the ratios varied so much.  I guess I will start with 75% gel mix and see what happens.



I get you. I think it might be easier to just apply however much oil your hair usually likes first and then layer the gel on top. At least at first.


----------



## MileHighDiva

pelohello said:


> So I had a 10am braiding appointment and its now going on 11am and the braider hasnt shown up. I called the braider at 10:12, and she said that another braider was on the way. However still no one has shown up. I'm gonna wait 5more mins and if no one shows up, I'm leaving.
> 
> I'm pissed


Was this at the salon that did your color?  Regardless, I'm sorry they wasted your time


----------



## victory777

1. My crochet braids may not make 4 weeks, may have 1 week left on them
2. Sarenzo's Creamy oils applied after using the Salux cloth makes my skin feel like butta


----------



## Dayjoy

vanray said:


> I think it's great that a lot of people buy non mainstream products but I wish more people here bought on the ground products.


Me too.


----------



## victory777

1. Grow hair grow!!
2.I wish APB offered bath bombs with lavender and eucalyptus for post workout muscle soreness. I'm sure they would look better than the old school epsom salt.


----------



## Guinan

MileHighDiva said:


> Was this at the salon that did your color?  Regardless, I'm sorry they wasted your time



No, this is a braiding shop in upper Darby. They finally showed up, 5mins before 11. I'm getting my hair braided now. But I'm having remorse b/c the braiders are just ripping through my hair and braiding too tight. I will never return to this shop again! I have been complaining throughout the entire install. Its only the front braider that I'm having issues with. The person braiding the back of my hair is not braiding too tight.


----------



## AgeinATL

victory777 said:


> 1. Grow hair grow!!
> 2.I wish APB offered bath bombs with lavender and eucalyptus for post workout muscle soreness. I'm sure they would look better than the old school epsom salt.



Hey! Did you put your request in the APB thread? I believe that she was taking recommendations and she seems very receptive. I definitely would be interested in something like that too.


----------



## MzSwift

@pelohello 

Oh no!  The front is most important and most visible!


----------



## KinkyRN

victory777 said:


> 1. Grow hair grow!!
> 2.I wish APB offered bath bombs with lavender and eucalyptus for post workout muscle soreness. I'm sure they would look better than the old school epsom salt.


She is very open to suggestions. Try going in the APB thread and recommend it. She will probably do it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@pelohello


----------



## klsjackson

My random hair journey update: 

Haven't posted in awhile, but I wanted to share. I have been struggling with my hair journey for the last 3 years.  I had reached my desired length but my hair was not in the condition I wanted and I had a "V" shape and damaged ends.  

I decided that in December of this year I would trim off all the damaged ends, but I noticed that I had breakage throughout my hair and would eventually be in the same situation in a few months. I knew my hair was growing, because of the amount of new growth but I was not retaining at the  length all over and more importantly the thickness. 

 Fast forward to last week: while shampooing my hair I had a large amount of hair to come out while I was detangling. This had not happened in a very, long time like over 2 years. Well, I noticed that my hair was much thinner and the ends were completely see through. I was devastated but decided to trim off 3 inches. This took me from BSL to APL. After I finished crying, I realized it was just hair and will grow back, but I wanted to know why this happened. I reviewed my hair journal and realized, I have been under so much stress with work and family for the past 3 months that not only had I not kept my hair journal I was neglecting my hair.  I had stopped my pre poo process and DC to save time and my hair suffered.  

But the major revelation came when I reviewed my regimen and when my hair begin to thrive during the process. I looked at the products and realized that the products that made the difference were all for high porosity hair.  And it clicked!!! I was always concerned about moisture protein balance and never fully paid attention to the porosity of my hair.  I was having mid shaft breaks and splits and hair was coming out during detangling, because it was damaged.  

Although I regret the set back I don't regret what I learned. Yesterday I did my full regimen, no shortcuts and my hair felt strong, smooth and soft. I literally only lost 10 to 15 hairs during detangling and roller setting. I feel so confident that I will be back to APL in the next 3 months and reach my goal of full BSL by April 2017.


----------



## Guinan

The end result is great! Exactly what i wanted, but it's still too damn tight


----------



## victory777

@pelohello . Your skin is beautiful ! !!


----------



## victory777

@AgeinATL @KinkyRN . I was kinda nervous to
but....I'm off to the vendors section


----------



## beingofserenity

Conditioner and oil! All I ever needed. Why did it take me so long to figure that out??? Also going silicone and sulfate free has made a difference.  I'm gonna go write all my revelations in a personal journal so I stop boring everyone, but conditioner and oil!!! Like an oil rinse and a cowash with some heating cap action leaves me with soft, soft easy to detangle hair.  They work okay seperately but like magic together!

Also, I just spent some time on the camille rose natural website. Umm, it's so beautiful, so elegant and feminine. I would love to try but I balk at the price. It's twice as much as shea moisture for a bit less product. Seriously, why do they do that? I've been trying to use less product. Like I don't oversaturate my hair when I apply my leave ins/conditioners. I literally just dab my finger into the curl enhancing smoothie per a section of hair. The products still perform great even though I use less, but I still use a lot and my hair is short. How do people managr with longer hair? I'd be so annoyed if I went through one container of mask per deep conditioning session.

I also wanna know why the SM JBCO leave-in is twice as large as every other leave-in they have? So is the shampoo. Why tho?? Why??


----------



## Sharpened

beingofserenity said:


> I'm gonna go write all my revelations in a personal journal so I stop boring everyone, but conditioner and oil!!!


No boredom here, I like reading about the ups and downs, especially the revelations. I never stop learning...


----------



## Coilystep

beingofserenity said:


> Conditioner and oil! All I ever needed. Why did it take me so long to figure that out??? Also going silicone and sulfate free has made a difference.  I'm gonna go write all my revelations in a personal journal so I stop boring everyone, but conditioner and oil!!! Like an oil rinse and a cowash with some heating cap action leaves me with soft, soft easy to detangle hair.  They work okay seperately but like magic together!
> 
> Also, I just spent some time on the camille rose natural website. Umm, it's so beautiful, so elegant and feminine. I would love to try but I balk at the price. It's twice as much as shea moisture for a bit less product. Seriously, why do they do that? I've been trying to use less product. Like I don't oversaturate my hair when I apply my leave ins/conditioners. I literally just dab my finger into the curl enhancing smoothie per a section of hair. The products still perform great even though I use less, but I still use a lot and my hair is short. How do people managr with longer hair? I'd be so annoyed if I went through one container of mask per deep conditioning session.
> 
> I also wanna know why the SM JBCO leave-in is twice as large as every other leave-in they have? So is the shampoo. Why tho?? Why??


I love Camille Rose products. I only style once a week so I really don't see a problem with the cost. SM styling products never worked for me. I do like their masques and conditioners. As far as styling goes Camille Rose and kinky curly are my favorites and are in a constant rotation in my house.


----------



## Saludable84

@beingofserenity nontears of boredom here. I prefer CRN over SM mostly because those products work on my hair. I can only use 3 DCs from SM along with the soufflé on occasion. SM is mostly Miss for me. They are also more main stream which is why the price may be cheaper. 

I've noticed the same thing about the SM JBCO leave in as well but since it doesn't work for me, I don't care.


----------



## MzSwift

beingofserenity said:


> *Conditioner and oil!* All I ever needed. Why did it take me so long to figure that out??? Also* going silicone and sulfate free *has made a difference.



Yes!  In addition to ayurveda and low manipulation, these two techniques have made my HHJ so much easier from bald to WL!  I rarely use conditioner without oil.  It did wonders when I was natural and still now that I'm texlaxed.

I'm too cheap to use those wonderful brand names though.  Don't judge me.  
My cone free condish is Suave Tropical Coconut and my sulfate-free cleanser is Suave + neem and shikakai powders.  
I've recently gone back to using Garnier Triple Nutrition when I want something thicker.  But I feel like it's changed, not sure if it's still cone-free though.


----------



## MzSwift

I can't believe I've had these mini braids in for a whole month without realizing it!   I'm usually on top of this stuff.  Is it pregnancy brain or is it laziness?  I dunno. 

Also, kinda disappointed that I don't have much growth.  I thought that prenatals and fish oil would surely result in more growth.   I've always been a slow grower though.  I only grow about 4.75 inches/year.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @LadyPBC


----------



## Guinan

MzSwift said:


> I can't believe I've had these mini braids in for a whole month without realizing it!   I'm usually on top of this stuff.  Is it pregnancy brain or is it laziness?  I dunno.
> 
> Also, kinda disappointed that I don't have much growth.  I thought that prenatals and fish oil would surely result in more growth.   I've always been a slow grower though.  I only grow about 4.75 inches/year.



Congrats on the pregnancy!!! When is ur little one due?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I am so confused by this Etsy shop's images and product offerings:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/176198814/apple-cider-vinegar-cleanser-shampoo

It popped up on my page for some reason.


----------



## MzSwift

pelohello said:


> Congrats on the pregnancy!!! When is ur little one due?



Thanks so much!  He's due at the end of Feb.  

I'm hoping I can get a lazy regi down by then.  I don't really wanna cornrow and wig.  People like to sneak visits when there's a new baby and I may not be able to get to my wig fast enough. Lol.


----------



## princess_z

I got rid of all my old products when I cut all my hair off and went natural.

How have I managed to amass As I Am cowash, hydration elation, curling jelly ; SM JBCO shampoo and masque ; SM Manuka Honey shampoo and masque ; Giovanni Direct Leave In ; Carol's Daughter Hair Milk ; and several oils....in the last month?

And I feel the need to buy more products...


----------



## sarumoki

I can't remember which one of you is always raving about the wet brush, but whoever you are I finally bought one because of you.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

PJaye said:


> Well, the PJ in me saw your post and decided to see if I could find any products that fit your sister’s criterion, and unbelievably I did:
> 
> *Alikay Naturals Totally Twisted Loc Butter*
> Almond Oil, Cocoa Seed Butter, Grapeseed Oil, Vitamin E, Apricot Kernel Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Beeswax, Babassu Oil, Fragrance, Botanical Blend Ingredients
> 
> *Amazon Rain Sapote Hair Lotion*
> Deionized Water, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Organic Sapote, Babassu Seed Oil, Cupuacu Butter, Organic Brazil Nut Oil, Phenoxyethanol, Capryl Glycol, Fragrance
> 
> *APB Peach Babassu Hair Lotion*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Peach Kernel Oil, Babassu Seed Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Soybean Oil, Palm Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Polyquaternium 7, Panthenol, Fragrance, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate
> 
> *APB Apricot Hazelnut Daily Moisturizer*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Apricot Kernel Oil, Hazelnut Oil, Soybean Oil, Palm Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Panthenol, Fragrance, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate
> 
> *APB Cherry Kukui Daily Moisturizer*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cherry Kernel Oil, Kukui Nut Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, Palm Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Polyquaternium 7, Panthenol, Fragrance, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate
> 
> *APB Whipped Cupuacu Hair & Body Butta*
> Cupuacu Butter, Sunflower Seed Oil, Macadamia Nut Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, Rice Bran Oil, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Vitamin E
> 
> *APB Papaya Pear Daily Moisturizer*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Papaya Seed Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Meadowfoam Seed Oil, Prickly Pear Seed Oil, Polyquaternium 7, Panthenol, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance
> 
> *APB Sweet Pumpkin Spice Leave-in Conditioner*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Di-PPG-2 Myreth-10 Adipate, Sodium Lactate, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Panthenol, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate
> 
> *APB Leave-in Conditioner*
> Aqua, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Jojoba Seed Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Di-PPG-2 Myreth-10 Adipate, Sodium Lactate, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Panthenol, Diazolidinyl Urea and Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate
> 
> *APB Organic Hair Tonic*
> Aqua, Chamomile Flower, Lavender Flower, Marshmallow Root, Peppermint Leaf, Rosemary Leaf, Oatstraw, Burdock Root, Horsetail, Red Rooibos Tea, Hibiscus Flower, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance
> 
> *Blue Roze Beauty Manuka Honey Moisturizing Conditioner*
> Aqua, Apple Hydrosol, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Butylene Glycol, Orange Butter, Macadamia Oil, Manuka Honey, Honeyquat, Panthenol, Guava Fruit Extract, Preservative
> 
> *MHC Buttery Soy Hair Crème*
> Soy Butter, Soya Bean Oil, Raw Honey, Vitamin A, Vitamin E, De-Ionized Water, Optiphen
> 
> *Natty Naturals Natty Cupuacu & Rhassoul Deep Conditioner*
> Distilled Water Infused W/Brahmi, Calendula, Hibiscus, Lavender, Neem, Stinging Nettle) Aloe Vera, Panthenol, Cupuacu Butter, Cocoa Butter, Raw Cacao Powder, Irish Moss, Marshmallow Root, Rhassoul Clay, BTMS, Cetearyl Alcohol, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Raw Honey, Raw Apple Cider Vinegar, Potassium Sorbate,  Sweet Orange Oil, Pumpkin Seed Oil
> 
> *NG Thick & Rich Conditioning Hair Mask*
> Water, Aloe Vera, Conditioning Emulsifier, Spinach Oil, Argan Oil, Maltodextrin, Ginger Root, Biotin, Cetrimonium Chloride, Naturesilk, Sodium Lactate, Guar Gum, Preservative, Fragrance
> 
> *NG Indian Clay Moisturizing Hair Mask*
> Water, Conditioning Emulsifier, Argan Oil, Sodium Lactate, Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark, Rose Clay, Beet, Aveeno Oat, Naturesilk, Preservative, Fragrance
> 
> *NG Peppermint Conditioning Treatment*
> Water, Conditioning Emulsifier, Cetyl Alcohol, Marshmallow Root, Grapeseed oil, Avocado Oil, Sodium Lactate, Cetrimonium chloride, Panthenol, Rosemary, Peppermint, Preservative, Fragrance
> 
> *NG Blue Malva Moisture Rich Conditioner *
> Purified, Conditioning Emulsifier, Karanja Oil, Argan Oil, Almond Oil, *Blue Malva*, Aveeno Oat, Sugar Beet Root, Cetrimonium Chloride, Naturesilk, Vena Silk, Guar Gum, Panthenol, Fragrance, Preservative
> 
> *NG Coconut Banana Pre-Poo Treatment *
> Water, Conditioning Emulsifier, Argan, Emu Oil, Naturesilk, Cetrimonium Chloride, Sodium Lactate, Optiphen, Fragrance
> 
> *QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee*
> Distilled Water, Nettle, Barley, Horsetail Extracts, Pure Cocoa Butter, PPG-3 Benzyl Ether Myristate, MSM Sulfur, Cetyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Behenamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Butylene Glycol, Preservatives
> 
> *Sister’s Keeper Brahmi & Rhassoul Conditioning Masque*
> Distilled Water, Aloe Vera Juice, Natural Emulsifier, Avocado Butter, Rhassoul Clay, Brahmi Powder, Koalin Clay, Sunflower Oil, Stearic Acid, Allantion, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Sorbic Acid, Fragrance



@divachyk


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @whosthatcurl


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @whosthatcurl


Thanks @shawnyblazes!


----------



## MzSwift

@shawnyblazes 

I think it's really sweet that you do the birthday roll call, lady.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MzSwift said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> I think it's really sweet that you do the birthday roll call, lady.



I try to mention the ladies I know but I do wish everyone a birthday in my head , lol.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think all shampoo needs to come in a 4oz option. It takes way too long for me to get through 8oz. And don't even get me started on how long I've been working on this liter of Redken lol. And ALL conditioners should come in gallon sizes or at least 16oz.


----------



## cherishlove

I have spent all day looking for some long wavy weave.  Looks like I'm going with old faithful.  I want to venture into the ali world but man this is too much work.


----------



## princess_z

I have to DC every wash day. 3 minute wash out conditioners are a joke for my hair.

Also, must use a product multiple times to evaluate whether my hair truly likes it or not. Sometimes something will seem good and then I use it again and my hair is like "what is this nonsense?"


----------



## Sharpened

Now I remember why I never did finger coils or twists: I was afraid my hair might loc up (not ready for that yet). That will change soon...


----------



## kxlot79

Why do I always want to straighten my hair in unfavorable weather???


----------



## Anaisin

kxlot79 said:


> Why do I always want to straighten my hair in unfavorable weather???



Same!


----------



## Anaisin

KinksAndInk said:


> I think all shampoo needs to come in a 4oz option. It takes way too long for me to get through 8oz. And don't even get me started on how long I've been working on this liter of Redken lol. And ALL conditioners should come in gallon sizes or at least 16oz.



The shampoo I use actually recommends you to water it down because it works even better that way. It's true but it took me 3 years to finish the 8oz. I bought the liter, no telling how many years I'll have that.


----------



## divachyk

TY @shawnyblazes


----------



## Dee_33

Anaisin said:


> The shampoo I use actually recommends you to water it down because it works even better that way. It's true but it took me 3 years to finish the 8oz. I bought the liter, no telling how many years I'll have that.



what shampoo do you use?  thanks


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hmm.  Hair thoughts all over the place.


----------



## Anaisin

luving me said:


> what shampoo do you use?  thanks



Elucence Moisture benefits


----------



## vanray

sarumoki said:


> I can't remember which one of you is always raving about the wet brush, but whoever you are I finally bought one because of you.


That may have been me. Hope you like it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

vanray said:


> *I think it's great that a lot of people buy non mainstream products but I wish more people here bought on the ground products*.



@vanray
Hi!
I am curious why you feel this way?

Which would make a really good thread actually, but I think most posters actually do buy OTG products.

There are a several that primarily buy non-mainstream products.

But this statement has intrigued me since you posted it.

Thanks!


----------



## sarumoki

vanray said:


> That may have been me. Hope you like it


I do! Lol I was so confused when I used it the first time because I was like "But... it's a paddle brush... but it works so well... how????"


----------



## Anaisin

IDareT'sHair said:


> @vanray
> Hi!
> I am curious why you feel this way?
> 
> Which would make a really good thread actually, but I think most posters actually do buy OTG products.
> 
> There are a several that primarily buy non-mainstream products.
> 
> But this statement has intrigued me since you posted it.
> 
> Thanks!



I was wondering if she was referring to people that buy Siamese Twist, APB, Naturelle grow etc or the people that only buy natural/curly hair products on the ground that were previously only online. Even though Oyin, Mielle, Mane Choice, CRN etc are in stores nationwide, I still don't consider them mainstream. At least not as mainstream as Shea Moisture, Tresemme, & Pantene


----------



## Coilystep

IDareT'sHair said:


> @vanray
> Hi!
> I am curious why you feel this way?
> 
> Which would make a really good thread actually, but I think most posters actually do buy OTG products.
> 
> There are a several that primarily buy non-mainstream products.
> 
> But this statement has intrigued me since you posted it.
> 
> Thanks!


@IDareT'sHair  I personally only like to buy otg because I like having immediate gratification. I like the accessibility on otg. I want to see touch and feel the product especially if I've never used it before.


----------



## KinksAndInk

It's freezing here. Wearing my hair out is definitely not an option today. I need to figure out which wig I'm wearing.


----------



## victory777

I'm hoping my crochet braids hang in one more week...


----------



## SuchaLady

Ateya is engaged! She is gonna be a beautiful bride


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Who is Ateya?


----------



## SuchaLady

shawnyblazes said:


> Who is Ateya?



Only like the OG in the hair vlogging world


----------



## KinkyRN

I don't know maybe I may buy a lace front wig and see how it works out. Trying to stay dedicated to the netwurks spray.


----------



## Saludable84

When did some of us stop putting health over length? 

That's still a thing? Right?


----------



## MileHighDiva

Saludable84 said:


> When did some of us stop putting health over length?
> 
> *That's* *still* *a* *thing?* *Right*?


----------



## MileHighDiva

SuchaLady said:


> Only like the OG in the hair vlogging world


I used to love watching her "swang" videos.  She had body and "swang" on lock.  Does she still post YT videos?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinkyRN said:


> I don't know maybe I may buy a lace front wig and see how it works out. Trying to stay dedicated to the netwurks spray.




I was thinking this same exact thing.  How am I gonna work this out,?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I feel so smart when I answer one Jeopardy question correctly, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Anaisin said:


> *I was wondering if she was referring to people that buy Siamese Twist, APB, Naturelle grow etc or the people that only buy natural/curly hair products on the ground that were previously only online. Even though Oyin, Mielle, Mane Choice, CRN etc are in stores nationwide, I still don't consider them mainstream.*


@Anaisin

I Agree.  There are additional lines - Alikay, Karen's Body Beautiful etc., And I also Agree I still do not consider these lines "Mainstream"

Her 'bolded' is what I was talking about. (please see below)

IMO:  Most people here buy OTG because they don't want to wait, pay shipping etc.....



stephanie75miller said:


> *I personally only like to buy otg because I like having immediate gratification. I like the accessibility on otg. I want to see touch and feel the product especially if I've never used it before.*


@stephanie75miller
I Agree.  The reason most people personally 'prefer' OTG Shopping.



vanray said:


> I think it's great that a lot of people buy non mainstream products *but I wish more people here bought on the ground products.*



@vanray @Dayjoy


----------



## imaginary

My hair's been breaking so I guess I really can't go without hard protein. Think I may do an overnight olaplex3 treatment and then a hard protein after rinsing next wash day. Kill 2 birds with one stone. Or maybe that might be too much...


----------



## princess_z

I never really took hair porosity too seriously, but now that I'm natural it's just really obvious that my hair is low porosity. It's really short now so I wash it sometimes in the sink and I can see the water sitting on my hair. Product does the same thing when I apply it. It's like nothing actually wants to penetrate my strands. 

This leads me to believe that when I was relaxed my hair was being over processed. I do recall some stylists that did my hair and it was like I hadn't had a relaxer at all. I would quit those stylists because I thought they didn't know what they were doing...now knowing what I know about my hair and it being low porosity I believe the only way my stylist could get the relaxer to take was by leaving it on too long. 

I never timed her (the thought honestly never crossed my mind to do so) but I just don't believe she could get my hair that straight without overprocessimg it. This would also explain the thinning edges...

At any rate, all of this just cements the fact that relaxers aren't for me. More power to all my sisters who get them and have healthy, beautiful hair. My hair just isn't made for it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

princess_z said:


> I never really took hair porosity too seriously, but now that I'm natural it's just really obvious that my hair is low porosity. It's really short now so I wash it sometimes in the sink and I can see the water sitting on my hair. Product does the same thing when I apply it. It's like nothing actually wants to penetrate my strands.
> 
> This leads me to believe that when I was relaxed my hair was being over processed. I do recall some stylists that did my hair and it was like I hadn't had a relaxer at all. I would quit those stylists because I thought they didn't know what they were doing...now knowing what I know about my hair and it being low porosity I believe the only way my stylist could get the relaxer to take was by leaving it on too long.
> 
> I never timed her (the thought honestly never crossed my mind to do so) but I just don't believe she could get my hair that straight without overprocessimg it. This would also explain the thinning edges...
> 
> At any rate, all of this just cements the fact that relaxers aren't for me. More power to all my sisters who get them and have healthy, beautiful hair. My hair just isn't made for it.



Interesting.

I also feel that stylists left my relaxers on too long. I feel it was because they confused the high DENSITY of my hair for COARSENESS when my hair is not course, but fine. It relaxes quickly because it's fine, and they were relaxing the HECK OUT OF IT. I lost some hair at my edges, and that's what drove me to transition to natural hair.

This time around, I hope to go in armed with lots more knowledge. I will dictate how long I want the relaxer on, and I will go to a stylist who is all about hair growth. I will also stretch my relaxers out and care better for my edges. We'll see how it all goes. I may end up transitioning back to natural if my hair can't "take it," and if so, that's okay.


----------



## princess_z

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I also feel that stylists left my relaxers on too long. I feel it was because they confused the high DENSITY of my hair for COARSENESS when my hair is not course, but fine. It relaxes quickly because it's fine, and they were relaxing the HECK OUT OF IT. I lost some hair at my edges, and that's what drove me to transition to natural hair.
> 
> This time around, I hope to go in armed with lots more knowledge. I will dictate how long I want the relaxer on, and I will go to a stylist who is all about hair growth. I will also stretch my relaxers out and care better for my edges. We'll see how it all goes. I may end up transitioning back to natural if my hair can't "take it," and if so, that's okay.



My hair is just the opposite I think - I think it takes longer for it to truly relax - probably longer than a relaxer should be left on in the first place hence the damage to my edges.  

I also relaxed my own hair for a while being very cautious and conscious of how long it had been on. I stopped because I felt every time I relaxed my own hair it was like I had never had a relaxer at all. I thought something was wrong with my technique or the chemicals I used.

From what I've read now of low porosity hair I don't think this is uncommon for the relaxer to seem like it didn't take. Where as high porosity hair should relax quickly. 

I also had a lot of breakage when relaxed. Lots of shedding. I have a TWA now so it's possible the same situation could arise with my natural hair in the future, but for now I lose very little hair. Less than I can ever recall losing with relaxed hair even when I had a pixie cut.


----------



## Saludable84

princess_z said:


> My hair is just the opposite I think - I think it takes longer for it to truly relax - probably longer than a relaxer should be left on in the first place hence the damage to my edges.
> 
> I also relaxed my own hair for a while being very cautious and conscious of how long it had been on. I stopped because I felt every time I relaxed my own hair it was like I had never had a relaxer at all. I thought something was wrong with my technique or the chemicals I used.
> 
> From what I've read now of low porosity hair I don't think this is uncommon for the relaxer to seem like it didn't take. Where as high porosity hair should relax quickly.
> 
> I also had a lot of breakage when relaxed. Lots of shedding. I have a TWA now so it's possible the same situation could arise with my natural hair in the future, but for now I lose very little hair. Less than I can ever recall losing with relaxed hair even when I had a pixie cut.



Great assessments


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

princess_z said:


> My hair is just the opposite I think - I think it takes longer for it to truly relax - probably longer than a relaxer should be left on in the first place hence the damage to my edges.
> 
> I also relaxed my own hair for a while being very cautious and conscious of how long it had been on. I stopped because I felt every time I relaxed my own hair it was like I had never had a relaxer at all. I thought something was wrong with my technique or the chemicals I used.
> 
> From what I've read now of low porosity hair I don't think this is uncommon for the relaxer to seem like it didn't take. Where as high porosity hair should relax quickly.
> 
> I also had a lot of breakage when relaxed. Lots of shedding. I have a TWA now so it's possible the same situation could arise with my natural hair in the future, but for now I lose very little hair. Less than I can ever recall losing with relaxed hair even when I had a pixie cut.



 Makes perfect sense.

I never lost this much hair on a daily basis when I was relaxed. My ends never knotted up when I was relaxed. I can't even remember DETANGLING when I was relaxed. I'm watching my hair buddy up with neighboring hair to create fatter and fatter coils. I have NO IDEA if this is okay. (I bumped a thread about this to ask, but no one replied yet.) I try to dismantle all of the widening coils back into singular hair strands, and it's taking HOURS and HOURS to do so. That's in addition to the regular detangling and knot removal I do. Phew!

Right now it's:
-- more money
-- more time
-- more tangles
-- more cutting and trimming
-- more hair loss

 Oh no! The most important thing I've noticed: Less time with family. Less time exercising. Less time cooking healthy.  I'm determined to find a resolution!


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm watching my hair buddy up with neighboring hair to create fatter and fatter coils. I have NO IDEA if this is okay. (I bumped a thread about this to ask, but no one replied yet.) I try to dismantle all of the widening coils back into singular hair strands, and it's taking HOURS and HOURS to do so. That's in addition to the regular detangling and knot removal I do. Phew!


What!? Are you actually detangling each and every strand every single day?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> What!? Are you actually detangling each and every strand every single day?



No. I do light finger detangling every 2-3 days. I try to do a full detangling session at least once a week. And during the full detangling session, I do try to de-web every strand I can. Should I just let the coils grow fatter and fatter and not de-web them? They are webbed via knots in the middle of the strands or at the bottom. I can't see HOW I can ever straighten my hair after a while (flat iron) if this webbing and coil-fattening continues.


----------



## princess_z

YvetteWithJoy said:


> No. I do light finger detangling every 2-3 days. I try to do a full detangling session at least once a week. And during the full detangling session, I do try to de-web every strand I can. Should I just let the coils grow fatter and fatter and not de-web them? They are webbed via knots in the middle of the strands or at the bottom. I can't see HOW I can ever straighten my hair after a while (flat iron) if this webbing and coil-fattening continues.



Your hair seems to be the opposite of mine.

I had a lot of hair webbing when I was relaxed and would wash my hair. It also began to web very, very badly when I tried transitioning. 

I have a theory that maybe webbing is caused by not enough protein but it's only a theory.


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> No. I do light finger detangling every 2-3 days. I try to do a full detangling session at least once a week. And during the full detangling session, I do try to de-web every strand I can. Should I just let the coils grow fatter and fatter and not de-web them? They are webbed via knots in the middle of the strands or at the bottom. I can't see HOW I can ever straighten my hair after a while (flat iron) if this webbing and coil-fattening continues.


Oh, whew, LOL! I wonder if you can train your clumps. Hopefully, some fine-haired naturals will speak up.

The reason I finger-detangle is to preserve my coils; comb every 2-3 months because it breaks my hair. Trust me, I get knots, potential dreads, etc. but I can work the vast majority out and my coils are very tight.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I wish . . . I just REALLY wish . . . that I could go to a natural hair salon and actually get help. But I know more than they know, and that's not saying a lot!!! Aaaaaaarrrrrggggghhhh!

I just wanna go in, get my hair detangled, ask questions about caring for my hair, and get true information about the state of my strands.

I actually don't know anywhere in Dallas where I can get that done. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggghhhh.

Okay.  Relax, relate, release. Feeling better.


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I wish . . . I just REALLY wish . . . that I could go to a natural hair salon and actually get help. But I know more than they know, and that's not saying a lot!!! Aaaaaaarrrrrggggghhhh!
> 
> I just wanna go in, get my hair detangled, ask questions about caring for my hair, and get true information about the state of my strands.
> 
> I actually don't know anywhere in Dallas where I can get that done. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggghhhh.
> 
> Okay.  Relax, relate, release. Feeling better.


Hmm, YouTube? "fine hair natural wash and go"


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Hmm, YouTube? "fine hair natural wash and go"



Thanks, Sharpened. You are so helpful and kind.

I subscribe to a blog about fine hair, I watch YouTube videos about fine hair, etc.

I recently found a very encouraging blog post about how the MHM makes wash-and-going on fine hair just fine (no pun intended) and virtually tangle-free.

I'm going to revisit the MHM. I hate to go to Sprouts and buy all the required products, especially after my recent investments (steamer, Komaza treatment, Jakeala products for MHM that are not MHM-approved but that I bought before I was told I needed to be strict about the MHM, etc.).

Maybe @faithVA is onto something, and I have split hair and that is what is causing the tangling. I'm going to look into it.


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm going to revisit the MHM.


Be careful with the baking soda; it can wear out the cuticle layer. The second time I tried it as a wash, as it hit my hair, it raised every cuticle it touched. Scared me so much I rinsed it out and forgot the rest of my regimen.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Be careful with the baking soda; it can wear out the cuticle layer. The second time I tried it as a wash, as it hit my hair, it raised every cuticle it touched. Scared me so much I rinsed it out and forgot the rest of my regimen.





Thanks for the warning. Yeah: It's pretty concerning.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want an undercut, box braids and TBL hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91

YvetteWithJoy said:


> No. I do light finger detangling every 2-3 days. I try to do a full detangling session at least once a week. And during the full detangling session, I do try to de-web every strand I can. Should I just let the coils grow fatter and fatter and not de-web them? They are webbed via knots in the middle of the strands or at the bottom. I can't see HOW I can ever straighten my hair after a while (flat iron) if this webbing and coil-fattening continues.



I'm not sure if I understand what you mean, but curl clumping is fine. The more defined and "clumped" my curls are, the less tangles I have because it locks the "like" hair together. If you are doing what it sounds like you are doing, picking apart larger clumps of hair into smaller, numerous clumplets (lol) , that sounds like it would take forever (!) and it could be what is causing your excess tangles. Let your curls clump at least once and see the difference it makes for you. 

Also for what it's worth, my hair doesn't do well with finger detangling. I like paddle brushes and smallish tooth combs (not as small as the fine tooth combs, but surprisingly those work for me too) because they detangle thoroughly and make my hair feel soft and smooth. Maybe the finger detangling sessions that you do in between the full sessions is causing tangles, as well.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

whiteoleander91 said:


> I'm not sure if I understand what you mean, but curl clumping is fine. The more defined and "clumped" my curls are, the less tangles I have because it locks the "like" hair together. If you are doing what it sounds like you are doing, picking apart larger clumps of hair into smaller, numerous clumplets (lol) , that sounds like it would take forever (!) and it could be what is causing your excess tangles. Let your curls clump at least once and see the difference it makes for you.
> 
> Also for what it's worth, my hair doesn't do well with finger detangling. I like paddle brushes and smallish tooth combs (not as small as the fine tooth combs, but surprisingly those work for me too) because they detangle thoroughly and make my hair feel soft and smooth. Maybe the finger detangling sessions that you do in between the full sessions is causing tangles, as well.



Thanks. Very helpful food for thought.

When you get the time, can you link a sample comb?

I'm a Wet Brush stan. I use it on full detangling days. It's not "fine" enough to detangle all my knots, but I use the Wet Brush to do what I call "first-pass" detangling. Then I go in and feel my ends with my fingers. If there are knots, I detangle them.

And thank you, yes! That's what I want to know: Am I supposed to let the larger clumps form if they are together via a knot? Other clumps form just naturally without a knot. I leave them alone.


----------



## whiteoleander91

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks. Very helpful food for thought.
> 
> When you get the time, can you link a sample comb?
> 
> I'm a Wet Brush stan. I use it on full detangling days. It's not "fine" enough to detangle all my knots, but I use the Wet Brush to do what I call "first-pass" detangling. Then I go in and feel my ends with my fingers. If there are knots, I detangle them.
> 
> And thank you, yes! That's what I want to know: Am I supposed to let the larger clumps form if they are together via a knot? Other clumps form just naturally without a knot. I leave them alone.




The wet brush doesn't work for my hair, which is pretty sad, because I have a really cute one in my bathroom drawer lol. It only detangles the outer layers, it's like the teeth aren't strong enough to part through my hair.

Knots are definitely no good, so definitely don't let your hair knot up. Maybe you do need more protein? I wonder if your hair is over moisturized. Especially with fine hair, protein can be a great help.


Here is the comb I am currently using


----------



## Sharpened

DH said my hair has been looking exceptionally nice the past two weeks. I have been playing with gel in that time frame, but my hair has not looked any different with or without to me. What is he seeing I am not?


----------



## victory777

Speaking positive affirmations to my scalp and hair: You are long, You are big, You are beautiful. So Grow hair Grow


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

junipertree said:


> I came in here to rave about AG Fast Food. I love this stuff as a leave-in and daily moisturizer (when doing wash and goes). I use as a leave-in for roller sets and wash and goes. Can't tell you how much I love this stuff. I too have extremely dry hair and this turns it around instantly. I'm a PJ so while I was experimenting with other products I totally forgot about it until this summer. Since then I buy the huge 33 oz bottle from Ulta.
> 
> It's a bit pricey at $55 but, thanks to this thread, I just checked and it's on sale right now for $21.99!!! I'm about to go buy 4 this morning!





Careful! PJ in here on a "no-buy."

 Just kidding.  THAT is a good deal!


----------



## Royalq

princess_z said:


> Your hair seems to be the opposite of mine.
> 
> I had a lot of hair webbing when I was relaxed and would wash my hair. It also began to web very, very badly when I tried transitioning.
> 
> I have a theory that maybe webbing is caused by not enough protein but it's only a theory.


My hair webs at the root.  It's so annoying.  If I do twists with very clean and sharp parting within two weeks my roots will spider man to a different twist and create a web.  I can't fix it unless I undo both twists.  I wonder what causes webbing.


----------



## junipertree

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Careful! PJ in here on a "no-buy."
> 
> Just kidding.  THAT is a good deal!



I'm on a no buy too but that is an unusual bargain and I know I will use it so...no buy SUSPENDED.... (for today only) lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

KinksAndInk said:


> I want an undercut, box braids and TBL hair.



Love this!

My long term goals are to be able to put my hair in some mini Senegalese looking type twists and have them sit at my hips. Wear them for 2 months at a time doing all kinda pretty styles with them.

Roller set and have the curls sitting at my tailbone. 

I figured I'll need Classic length for those goals.


----------



## YesToHair!

Do any of you ladies know if i can leave methi/fenugreek in or must it always be washed off of hair? I want to dissolve the powder in water and use that with AVJ as a daily spritz..would that work or would i have to wash my hair daily?


----------



## KinksAndInk

lulu97 said:


> Love this!
> 
> My long term goals are to be able to put my hair in some mini Senegalese looking type twists and have them sit at my hips. Wear them for 2 months at a time doing all kinda pretty styles with them.
> 
> Roller set and have the curls sitting at my tailbone.
> 
> I figured I'll need Classic length for those goals.


I'm just trying to get to where you are now. I don't know what I'd do with classic length hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

junipertree said:


> I'm on a no buy too but that is an unusual bargain and I know I will use it so...no buy SUSPENDED.... (for today only) lol



Phew, I'm saved! It has cones!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

whiteoleander91 said:


> The wet brush doesn't work for my hair, which is pretty sad, because I have a really cute one in my bathroom drawer lol. It only detangles the outer layers, it's like the teeth aren't strong enough to part through my hair.
> 
> Knots are definitely no good, so definitely don't let your hair knot up. Maybe you do need more protein? I wonder if your hair is over moisturized. Especially with fine hair, protein can be a great help.
> 
> 
> Here is the comb I am currently using
> 
> View attachment 377135



Thanks for the picture. I went and collected all my combs and brushes. I can definitely experiment.


----------



## Aggie

I am loving my hair today - throwing everything at it but the kitchen sink .

Prepooing
Shampooing
Demi-Permanent Coloring
Oil Rinsing
Deep Conditioning
Moisturizing 

Ooooh she is going to be soooo happy when I'm done today


----------



## whiteoleander91

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for the picture. I went and collected all my combs and brushes. I can definitely experiment.



My wet brush looks a lot like yours! Mine has a tribal print  and I like your comb collection! Hope your hair stops knotting, my started knotting when it got really long (few inches from waist) and it was the weirdest thing because I never had that problem before. Hair can be very frustrating especially when you are just trying to keep it healthy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

whiteoleander91 said:


> My wet brush looks a lot like yours! Mine has a tribal print  and I like your comb collection! Hope your hair stops knotting, my started knotting when it got really long (few inches from waist) and it was the weirdest thing because I never had that problem before. Hair can be very frustrating especially when you are just trying to keep it healthy.



Oh! Your words mean so much at this particular moment. Wash day has begun. More hair loss than usual. Webbed strands seem more numerous and resistant than usual. The Komaza protein (first time use) is awesome . . . but I had breakage!!! I'm feeling positive, though. Just gotta keep trying and working to avoid the tangling in the first place.


----------



## victory777

I already have my budgets set up for BF, but all the stuff in APB's shop, not counting the new items. I may need to set up a lemonade stand, bake sale, house party with fees, fish fry...cause my cart is looking crazy.


----------



## princess_z

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh! Your words mean so much at this particular moment. Wash day has begun. More hair loss than usual. Webbed strands seem more numerous and resistant than usual. The Komaza protein (first time use) is awesome . . . but I had breakage!!! I'm feeling positive, though. Just gotta keep trying and working to avoid the tangling in the first place.



Have you ever tried ACV rinses ? Last night when we were discussing webbing I ran across a blogger who suggested that as a way to stop the webbing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

princess_z said:


> Have you ever tried ACV rinses ? Last night when we were discussing webbing I ran across a blogger who suggested that as a way to stop the webbing.



Mmm, yes!  Good advice.

I have tried ACV rinsing but will revisit it. In the past, I didn't dilute it sufficiently and had an adverse effect. I have ordered an ACV shampoo that should accomplish the cuticle closing. If not, I'll try diluted ACV.


----------



## KinkyRN

shawnyblazes said:


> I was thinking this same exact thing.  How am I gonna work this out,?


I have no idea but I need direct access to my scalp to wash it. That's why I'm trying wigs.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Okay: My hair is air drying after the Komaza treatment and O, M, Geeeeeeeeeeeee!

I am speechless. Can't come up with words.

Maybe a few months of this will turn things around. Feeling VERY positive and hopeful right now.

Is this my hair?!?? Just wow.

Protein-needers, this is worth ordering for trial!!!


----------



## Royalq

Does anyone know the Ph of aloe vera juice? 
I remember years ago I did an acv rinse but I don't think I rinsed it out.  Then I use olive oil on my hair.  I was running around smelling like pizza. Are you supposed to rinse out an acv rinse?


----------



## halee_J

So the new sealing oil is actually a massage oil. I used on my hair one day when i was curious to see how it would feel. If its good enough  to use on skin its should be alright for hair no?

Its is wonderful, feels so silky in my hair, softens like castor oil but its not heavy/sticky. Plus its smells SO good, like mango + pineapple,  using it to seal daily.

Only prob is its 20 bucks online  I got it on sale at winners a few months ago for like 9...

Down to the last bit and I never saw it again in store after that...

I did buy rice bran oil and evoo to see if I could make my own version, since those are the main ingredients. But I feel it wont be the same....Lol I'll probably cave and just get it spent more money on things that didn't work.

Here's the oil in case anyone is curious: It's by Sranrom, mango passion


----------



## princess_z

Moving wash day to today. Trying a new product combo. 

My TWA is also beginning to grow out and it's annoying. When it was super short (about half an inch) it was cute. It's about an inch all over now (little longer little shorter in some places) and it just looks weird to me. I'm hoping two inches will look a little better on me and that's my next goal.


----------



## Anaisin

I might get this just because I want to buy something lol

https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/s...it-fusion-3-piece-kit/ID=prod6342302-product#


----------



## KinksAndInk

I feel like I'm holding in the "secret" of a lifetime. I'll let the vendor share the info because I don't want to jump the gun but I'm ready and so is my hair!!!! Beyond excited and she's about to have allllll my


----------



## MzSwift

Spent pretty much all day yesterday mixing up my products. I'm getting back on this train y'all! I realized how much I missed my mixing sessions

I was on a roll! I made:
a Henna/Amla tea
my staple Shikakai/Neem/Hibiscus/Castile soap cleanser for my poo
a Brahmi/Bhringaraj/Cassia/Hibiscus tea added to oil and condish for a prepoo 
my staple Queen Helene/EVOO/sea salt/Hibiscus moisturizing DC
a new protein tx mixing Brahmi, MT and amino acids into a regular condish
a sulfur scalp oil (gotta use up the 3 bottles left over from my bandwagon days) with EVOO, castor oil, peppermint oil and grapefruit oil.

When I used my mixes regularly, I saw great retention. The only thing I'm doing differently is not rocking wigs daily. 

I cleansed, did the tea rinse and followed with my moisturizing DC. Then I rubbed in a little Infusium 23 and heat protectant. Blow dried on low and flat ironed on the lowest setting.  My hair is so happy and bouncy!

Ladies, I even mixed up a coconut oil/activated charcoal concoction to use before brushing my teeth! I was a mixing machine! Lol.

I stopped doing all of this after texlaxing my hair 2.5 years ago and my hair has suffered. If I stay consistent, I should retain and reach my hair goals in no time!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Full detangling session took 1 hour and 28 minutes. I'm relieved my hair is detangled.

I focused on removing shed hair and tried not pay attention to the amount. It's shed hair and just must go.

Did a three-step process. New second step saved my sanity: Removing knots very carefully with a finer (but not fine) -toothed comb. Waaaaaaaaay easier than pulling every strand out individually with my fingers.

Reflection: I don't think I can trust a salon to detangle my hair with care. Thank HEAVEN we have 2 boys (hair is a breeze). I want to kiss the makers of Komaza and NaturelleGrow. THANK YOU to the sister who suggested a comb to chase the Wet Brush. (I'm on my phone and can't search for your user handle name at the moment.)


----------



## Saludable84

This my second WNG this week and I'm very happy they were successful. 

Cleansing by just massaging my scalp and rubbing DevaCurl down my hair. Rinse. Apply conditioner by smoothing down my hair and let it sit. Rinse and detangle, even though smoothing down the hair during Cleansing and conditioning pulled most of hairs down. Apply leave in and hair Jelly and smooth down. No issues. 

Whole process takes me roughly 30 minutes. I can live with that.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Something has my hair so soft...if only I could remember what it was.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Full detangling session took 1 hour and 28 minutes. I'm relieved my hair is detangled.
> 
> I focused on removing shed hair and tried not pay attention to the amount. It's shed hair and just must go.
> 
> Did a three-step process. New third step saved my sanity: Removing knots very carefully with a finer (but not fine) -toothed comb. Waaaaaaaaay easier than pulling every strand out individually with my fingers.
> 
> Reflection: I don't think I can trust a salon to detangle my hair with care. Thank HEAVEN we have 2 boys (hair is a breeze). I want to kiss the makers of Komaza and NaturelleGrow. THANK YOU to the sister who suggested a comb to chase the Wet Brush. (I'm on my phone and can't search for your user handle name at the moment.)



@whiteoleander91, thank you. Using a comb helped so much today. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## whiteoleander91

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @whiteoleander91, thank you. Using a comb helped so much today. Thank you for the suggestion!



Oh wow no problem! I'm so happy it helped you! I really like the elongation that combs give (my paddle brush gives me more shrinkage, which can be useful as well). Your post made me smile!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to stop laying on my back. I feel like it's causing issues with my nape. And I think I'm going to switch from a bonnet to a scarf.


----------



## JerriBlank

It blows my mind when I think about all of these companies making money off of lhcf and other hair boards. Black women congengrated here because the masses were not thinking about us, past hair grease and pink oil. 
Look at the product available in stores now. Corporations benefitting from women looking to share their knowledge with kin. I roll my eyes when I see some new product roll out, because it's always based on something discussed here. 
It does give other women with no hair board knowledge the opportunity to find better things for their hair, true. And black women are an actual market now. They do cater to us now. Or give that impression anyway.  We had to show interest in ourselves first though. Cause they sure tf did not.


----------



## halee_J

I want  to buy a silk bonnet from Antoinettes, ill wait and see if she has a BF sale.


----------



## GettingKinky

I usually don't spend much time detangling so my hair is only tangle free when I get it straightened. 

All this talk you ladies have been doing must have inspired me. I detangled in the shower with conditoner for the first time ever and it worked really well! It also made my curls clump and I can maybe envision wearing a wash n go once I'm fully natural.  

I used the ouidad double detangler. It got the tangles out easily but I lost a lot of hair. I may neeed to be more patient and gentle next time.


----------



## Sharpened

I can now feel my hair drag across my shoulders and wrap around my neck when soaking wet. I love that feeling.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to get to the point where I can have mini box braids that frame the bottom of my cheeks when unstretched.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

GettingKinky said:


> I usually don't spend much time detangling so my hair is only tangle free when I get it straightened.
> 
> All this talk you ladies have been doing must have inspired me. I detangled in the shower with conditoner for the first time ever and it worked really well! It also made my curls clump and I can maybe envision wearing a wash n go once I'm fully natural.
> 
> I used the ouidad double detangler. It got the tangles out easily but I lost a lot of hair. I may neeed to be more patient and gentle next time.



I haven't had success with the Ouidad double detangler on my own hair, but it detangles my WIGS like a CHAMP.

I'm thinking maybe my hair is too short at the moment for the Ouidad double detangler to be of much help??? I dunno.


----------



## victory777

Protective styling is beneficial, but I really want to play in my products.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm going to try to make some time to rollerset this week. Probably on Thursday. I haven't trimmed my ends in maybe a year. I keep saying I will but I end up doing a S&D instead.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I might be able to go back to my washngos if this Xcel21 works out.

I'm only about protective styling in the winter because I'm lazy.  

I don't mind the shrinkage. Hmm.


----------



## vevster

2 hours under the dryer and my hair is still damp in places.


----------



## MzSwift

vevster said:


> 2 hours under the dryer and my hair is still damp in places.



That's exactly why I never get around to using indirect heat to dry my hair.


----------



## bajandoc86

MzSwift said:


> That's exactly why I never get around to using indirect heat to dry my hair.



As a tangent to this - when I first started my hair journey and joined the board the 'in-thing' was no-heat/indirect heat and I battled with SSKs and length retention with that as part of my regime. Now I incorporate direct heat once every 6 weeks and my hair is much happier.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I don't own a spray bottle.  For some reason they all have broken on me in the past.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Still fiddling with my carts for BF and my APB cart is $157 with not a single DC in it...

There are about 5 DCs that I want


----------



## bajandoc86

KinksAndInk said:


> Still fiddling with my carts for BF and my APB cart is $157 with not a single DC in it...
> 
> There are about 5 DCs that I want


----------



## Sharpened

@YvetteWithJoy


----------



## Beany

With all the products and raw materials (BTMS, Cetearyl Alcohol, and such) I have I should really sit my arse down for BF.


----------



## overtherainbow

Purposefully jacked up my hair because I wanted to have fun . No regrets,  nursing it back to health in local extensions. Hopefully I don't have to trim back to grazing WL. Will make a thread about it soon


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why is the light in the ladies room at work always more powerful than home?

I'm taking these crochet braids out as soon as possible.  If I dont have time after work when I get home , this Saturday.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I took my third OB exam and got my third A. I need to reward myself with 6-10 hair related purchases


----------



## bajandoc86

KinksAndInk said:


> I took my third OB exam and got my third A. I need to reward myself with 6-10 hair related purchases



What's OB?


----------



## KinksAndInk

bajandoc86 said:


> What's OB?


Obstetrics.


----------



## bajandoc86

KinksAndInk said:


> Obstetrics.



Oh cool! You are in nursing/med school/residency?

I am currently agonising over my research project so I can finish this durn residency programme.


----------



## KinksAndInk

bajandoc86 said:


> Oh cool! You are in nursing/med school/residency?
> 
> I am currently agonising over my research project so I can finish this durn residency programme.


Nursing school. My last year thank God. I've got 2 papers and a video project that I'm not looking forward to. I'm dreading the projects I'll have to do for my when I got back for my next degree. Good luck with your project!


----------



## Sharpened

I am going to play with the inversion method again this week. The inch I got total for doing it five day earlier this month was a shocker.

My styling goal starting next month will be one hairstyle per month. Since I have to do a full detangle, BBA will first, conplete with large, gold hoops.


----------



## bajandoc86

KinksAndInk said:


> Nursing school. My last year thank God. I've got 2 papers and a video project that I'm not looking forward to. I'm dreading the projects I'll have to do for my when I got back for my next degree. Good luck with your project!



All the best to you!


----------



## beingofserenity

I made a commitment to use oil on my hair regularly because it helps to detangle and add slip to my hair.  I've been using Doo Gro oil, lol, because it was around and it's light enough that I can use everyday and it smells good.  Just realized it has mineral oil.  I won't be shunning mineral oil products going forward.  I like switching around too much to be spending money on expensive hair products if cheap stuff works too.


----------



## Royalq

bajandoc86 said:


> As a tangent to this - when I first started my hair journey and joined the board the 'in-thing' was no-heat/indirect heat and I battled with SSKs and length retention with that as part of my regime. Now I incorporate direct heat once every 6 weeks and my hair is much happier.


Hmm,  please continue.  What's your full regimen?  How do you style?  I've been miserable because of ssks for the past 4 years.  I didn't have them when i was a twa.  I can't part my hair without my ends tangling around an ssk,  I can't cornrow because the ends get tangled,  detangling is a mess.  Even blow drying is difficult because the asks ball up at the ends a break other strands and make the blow out look ugly.


----------



## SuchaLady

MileHighDiva said:


> I used to love watching her "swang" videos.  She had body and "swang" on lock.  Does she still post YT videos?



@MileHighDiva She pops in and out to post a video like once a month or so. 
This is her most recent video about clip ins two months ago.


----------



## Honey Bee

So... my hair life is very boring nowadays. I've been ps'ing in wigs and crochet braids since the summer of 2015 and intend to do so until spring 2017 (growing out a tapered cut, skipping the awkward stage). Anyway, I'm about to use straighter hair than usual, but I want it to last throughout the holidays. I think this video is the answer- how to freshen up the part/ edges.

Hth somebody!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy





Awwwww! Thank you so much for the birthday love!

We had a great time! It is so good to have health and love . . . and pampering and music and food, too!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I told myself that I'm not the type to venture into mixtress land. These products look so yummy and the prices so yucky, that I'm finding myself reconsidering. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/275314...roducts-slayed-pomade?ref=shop_home_active_11

The ingredients for the clay poo:

-Distilled Water
-Coconut Cream (moisturizing protein that stimulates hair growth)
-Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil (prevents hair loss and damage)
-Moroccan Rhassoul Clay (cleanses, removing impurities, and leaves hair bouncy and voluminous)
-Raw Organic Cocoa Powder (increasing blood circulation in your scalp, increasing the growth of healthy and lustrous locks)
-Avocado Oil (moisturizing, strengthening, natural SPF and easily absorbed into the hair and scalp. Containing vitamins A, B, D, E, protein, amino acids, iron, copper, magnesium, and folic acid which is beneficial for hair growth and restoring scalp health).
-Vegetable Glycerin (provides long lasting moisture)
-Aloe Vera (Promote hair growth, anti-inflammatory, reduces dandruff, conditions hair and scalp, anti-fungal)
-Panthenol (Moisturizes, Tames Frizz)
-Murumuru Butter (Controls Frizz, Enhances Curl, Softens, Adds gloss and Sheen)
-Jojoba Oil (reduces hair loss, increases hair growth, moisturizes and conditions)
-Silk Amino Acids (Strengthens, conditions, repairs damaged hair)
-Behentrimonium Methosulfate (Naturally detangles, moisturizer, and conditioner)
-Peppermint oil (anti dandruff, promotes hair growth, smells delish)


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Awwwww! Thank you so much for the birthday love!
> 
> We had a great time! It is so good to have health and love . . . and pampering and music and food, too!


Oh crap, I meant to wish you HBD yesterday but I got sleepy and then I forgot. I'm so sorry hon, but happy belated birthday non-the-less.


----------



## Aggie

It felt good putting a package together to give away. I need to do this more often, especially since I'm quickly running out space with my new purchases. I need time to check it though, so definitely I will not be doing that tonight, nuh uh!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Aggie said:


> Oh crap, I meant to wish you HBD yesterday but I got sleepy and then I forgot. I'm so sorry hon, but happy belated birthday non-the-less.



Thanks, Aggie!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Aggie said:


> It felt good putting a package together to give away. I need to do this more often, especially since I'm quickly running out space with my new purchases. I need time to check it though, so definitely I will not be doing that tonight, nuh uh!



Agreed! Feels good for so many reasons. I'm imagining the women at the shelter being pleasantly surprised to see more than just OTG products, but products they may have been thinking about that were online only. I really hope the donated products get good use! (I'll never really know. ) Regardless, it's so much better for the products to have a good chance to be used by people who like/love them than to be definitely sitting collecting dust and staring back at me from my shelves.


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Agreed! Feels good for so many reasons. I'm imagining the women at the shelter being pleasantly surprised to see more than just OTG products, but products they may have been thinking about that were online only. I really hope the donated products get good use! (I'll never really know. ) Regardless,* it's so much better for the products to have a good chance to be used by people who like/love them than to be definitely sitting collecting dust and staring back at me from my shelves*.




I totally agree...It is much better knowing someone will get to use tham rather than let them spoil and waste.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I will grow and retain 7-8 inches of hair by June...just going to go ahead and speak that into existence.


----------



## PJaye

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Agreed! Feels good for so many reasons. I'm imagining the women at the shelter being pleasantly surprised to see more than just OTG products, but products they may have been thinking about that were online only. I really hope the donated products get good use! (I'll never really know. ) Regardless, it's so much better for the products to have a good chance to be used by people who like/love them than to be definitely sitting collecting dust and staring back at me from my shelves.



I recommend checking with your local shelters with regard to their guidelines for donations because many will not accept used products, for obvious reasons.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

PJaye said:


> I recommend checking with your local shelters with regard to their guidelines for donations because many will not accept used products, for obvious reasons.



I checked already! The shelter's website and the administrator both said "gently used" hair products are needed. I'm skeptical, but it's my best option: I tried contacting the Nappiology group near me to suggest adding product exchanges to the activities, I tried getting a LHCF Dallas meetup . . .  I hope the shelter uses them, but I would TOTALLY understand if they tossed them. I personally wouldn't use a stranger's used hair products 'cause I get paranoid about stuff sometimes , but for those who don't care, I hope they benefit.


----------



## victory777

Im really ready for a humongous fro. I don't need unicorn hair .


----------



## KinkyRN

I swear getting home and taking off my wig is THE BEST FEELING in the world. It's right up there with kicking off my shoes and taking my bra off.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Awesome, peaceful FULL detangling session! Wow! Weeeeeeeeeee!

I'll try to share details in the Detangling 2016 thread.

Brief description:

On DRY hair pineappled overnight in 4 sections banded at the end of each pineappled ponytail:

1. Soultanicals Slip-N-Slide
2. Soultanicals oil dressing
3. Light flairosol bottle spritz of water
4. Funnel method: Wet Brush, comb, finer-toothed comb
5. Retwist into 8 twists and pin them stretched/wrapped around head for a chunky twist out (used easy plastic pin in pic [8 of them] instead of bobby pins) 

Each quadrant took an average of 12-13 minutes to detangle. Hair loss was MINIMAL. Hair felt LOVELY and smelled DELISH!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Chocoluxe


----------



## YesToHair!

First pic is 1st Nov 2015...2nd pic is from this past weekend after i did a blow dry and trim...ready for my 2nd year yaay


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really hate that it takes me 25 minutes to detangle now. I hate this shower. Tomorrow is wash day but I'm not even looking forward to it. I need my 10-15 minute detangling back. I really want braids now. This is too much.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

How in the world am I going to style my hair before Nov 14th?  My next install isn't until December 8th.


I wouldn't mind a weave.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> How in the world am I going to style my hair before Nov 14th?  My next install isn't until December 8th.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a weave.



I'm over here thinking about wigs myself until I find clip ins I'm happy paying for...


----------



## beingofserenity

Wetline extreme is better than eco. Have used for 2ish weeks now. More shine, doesn't dry out hair.


----------



## rileypak

Dang another one gone.
I actually liked the Amauri Naturals Strong Strands Conditioner. Now I have two detox masks by them that I'm not sure I want to try because I'll be mad if I like them and can't purchase them anymore


----------



## beingofserenity

What I've found regarding my hair....

Water hydrates and helps detangle
Deep conditioners strengthen and fortify and soften but not enough to go without leave in
Oils don't moisturize, but nourish and keep ends from tangling together. Add slip.
Heavy butters, creams, greases like lanolin nourish, make hairs slide against each other instead of slip, keep ends from forming knots and provide protective barrier against humidity so hair doesn't shrink up.


----------



## sarumoki

Tweezing a part is an art that I clearly have yet to master.


----------



## Honey Bee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Awwwww! Thank you so much for the birthday love!
> 
> We had a great time! It is so good to have health and love . . . and pampering and music and food, too!


Aha! An October Scorpio, I should have known.


----------



## MzSwift

@YesToHair! 

Woohoo, great growth, lady!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> Aha! An October Scorpio, I should have known.



Oh, yeah?!?? 

Do tell? What are October Scorpios known to be like?

P.S.  Hi, HoneyBee. Like time no "see." I'm loving your hair journey. Impressive work!


----------



## Honey Bee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, yeah?!??
> 
> Do tell? *What are October Scorpios known to be like?*
> 
> P.S.  Hi, HoneyBee. Like time no "see." I'm loving your hair journey. Impressive work!


(These are my own opinions, just to be clear.) I find that they're more Libra-like. How that plays out irl? Drake is a good example: stereotypical Scorp male behavior, but with a Libra overlay to make him _seem_ nice.  Does that make sense? I don't know how it might work for you (though I've noted some of that typical Scorp obsessiveness re: your hair journey, lol).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> (These are my own opinions, just to be clear.) I find that they're more Libra-like. How that plays out irl? Drake is a good example: stereotypical Scorp male behavior, but with a Libra overlay to make him _seem_ nice.  Does that make sense? I don't know how it might work for you (though I've noted some of that typical Scorp obsessiveness re: your hair journey, lol).



Ha!

I shared a detailed response and put it somewhere more appropriate on the board.

But just briefly: I think being super sensitive and emotional and being raised in the church to care about people's feelings "thwarts" what would have been my temperament/personality otherwise. So, the niceness, while genuine, exists despite my being easily irritated by unkindness and meanness. I definitely obsess over some things some times. I worry all the time that I am bothering people. I married a man who has a calming, "take-it-down-a-notch-and-don't-forget-to-relax-and-be-at-peace" effect upon me, thank goodness. I am peace-adoring, a little too detailed, worry-prone, and super silly. But I do make quick judgments about what I deem uncool behavior and I won't confront it usually (because I feel people are free to be themselves; who am I?), but I will _feel _highly irritated about it. Maybe that is "seeming nice," but not being it.  Other than thought, other people's okayness is really important to me, genuinely.  It's a major part of why I combat a lot of stress: I worry about everyone and so many things. I have to work purposely to relax, enjoy, not worry, and reside in calm peace. One good thing: God gave me a deep capacity for enjoyment and humor and laughter. I'm always chuckling and guffawing over SOMETHING!

ETA: My sense of humor is kind of mean, I guess! (I fall out laughing at comedies about people being irritated by irritating folks.) I don't know why! Husband side-eyes me ALL the time about this.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm going to try very hard to take a social media break so that I can focus on fitness, health, family, and work.

I know myself: I will log in to LHCF if I'm able. So, I'm going to make that impossible for myself. 

I plan to return in December slimmer and stronger and healthier. I also hope to have before and after hair growth photos: I have designed a simple Netwurks-based MHM-inspired hair regimen that I hope to try for the month of November. 

Since I won't be logging in (though I might log in on and right after the election), I'll only be able to see publicly viewable posts here at LHCF when I'm lurking. I left contact email on my profile page in case anyone needs/wants to contact me.

Ladies, thank you so much for all of the information, love, help, laughter, tips, entertainment, and camaraderie! What a wonderful group of women!!! (And men?  ) 

"See" you in December!


----------



## Beany

A friend of mine was in Target today (yesterday on the east coast) and asked if I needed anything. I told him to get a few bottles of CD styling foam. I hear him ask one of the workers where the "hair stuff" was smh. He gets to the aisle and the foam is sold out, he says "I see the slot where it was, but nothing is there." Long pause "I see why you hoard your products."




Me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






He then tells me "if all y'all (women) just bought one, everybody could have something, but noooo you need 8 of the same thing."

Me: I'm getting 6 bottles next month.

Him: it's like talking to a wall.


----------



## victory777

Finally took my crochet braids out before they ran away. My hair seems to enjoy growing in a mullet


----------



## Saludable84

@Beany if only he'd really listen to what he said


----------



## Miss Kane

I need to figure out how to keep my hair from reverting so fast after I get it pressed. I love wearing my hair straight but it just doesn't last.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think I'm done coloring my hair for a while. It's not damaged or unhealthy, I just dye it one color then wish it was another then dye it that color and start missing the old color. I'm too indecisive lol. I was blonde, then red now I want jet black hair but I know in a few weeks I'll want light hair again.


----------



## princess_z

Might have to start washing my hair twice a week.

I've been trying to go to the gym before work M-F and I don't know if it's the sweat or the change in the weather but it doesn't seem like my wash and go has been lasting as long.

My hair is also growing like a weed.


----------



## Saludable84

Went in Make-up thread and spent my APB money


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> Went in Make-up thread and spent my APB money


That thread is evil lol


----------



## AgeinATL

Saludable84 said:


> Went in Make-up thread and spent my APB money



What'd you get?


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> That thread is evil lol


But Evil got my skin looking nice. Been battling these problems for years and now I have solutions. I love them. 



AgeinATL said:


> What'd you get?


Hyalauronic Acid (Bell Evolve) that @rileypak purchased so of course Im interested.


----------



## Smiley79

I absolutely love perm rods. They give my hair the illusion that it's full.


----------



## imaginary

Did a bootleg (braided or pony-tailed roots) perm-rod set and while it was super easy to install I know it's gonna take forever to dry. Bless this softhood dryer attachment.

ETA: Perm-rods may be my go-to for stretching now. I just have to resist my lazy and use more rods so they dry faster and get more rubber bands for ponytails.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Went in Make-up thread and spent my APB money



The one day I leave my phone at home and miss out on a chance to buy more face stuff


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I never thought I'd be a natural who wears her hair protected 100% of the time but not for length...out of sheer laziness . I love my hair on wash day, once a week.


----------



## Sharpened

I have fermented rice water sitting in the frig for me to test tomorrow.

I had ordered a product, believing it was straight protein, plant extracts, and oil. ¡BUZZ! Cetearyl alcohol was the second ingredient. Uncle, I give up, white flag waving... I will have to make my own. Lotioncrafters, please give me discounts...


----------



## KinksAndInk

I still need to twist my hair. But I'm just too lazy to get up and grab the products I need. I'm wearing a curly wig so I can make my twists a little larger since my wig doesn't need to sit super flat.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Sharpened said:


> I have fermented rice water sitting in the frig for me to test tomorrow.
> 
> I had ordered a product, believing it was straight protein, plant extracts, and oil. ¡BUZZ! Cetearyl alcohol was the second ingredient. Uncle, I give up, white flag waving... I will have to make my own. Lotioncrafters, please give me discounts...


Can you use Ultra Sheen Duo Tex? 
It's only $5 and you can get it on the ground.  It doesn't have any fatty alcohols in it.  It does have parabens though.  I found this for you http://greenbeautyproducts.com/real-protein-treatment/  it's straight wheat protein.


----------



## Dayjoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm going to try very hard to take a social media break so that I can focus on fitness, health, family, and work.
> 
> I know myself: I will log in to LHCF if I'm able. So, I'm going to make that impossible for myself.
> 
> I plan to return in December slimmer and stronger and healthier. I also hope to have before and after hair growth photos: I have designed a simple Netwurks-based MHM-inspired hair regimen that I hope to try for the month of November.
> 
> Since I won't be logging in (though I might log in on and right after the election), I'll only be able to see publicly viewable posts here at LHCF when I'm lurking. I left contact email on my profile page in case anyone needs/wants to contact me.
> 
> Ladies, thank you so much for all of the information, love, help, laughter, tips, entertainment, and camaraderie! What a wonderful group of women!!! (And men?  )
> 
> "See" you in December!


Aww @YvetteWithJoy !!!  I'm really going to miss you!  In the short time you've been here you have made such an impact.  Your positivity and enthusiasm have made the hair board fun again.  I can't wait to see what you have to tell us come December.


----------



## Anaisin

I believe I just unintentionally learned how to get a good twist out.

After washing, SM LP leave in + Qhemet AOHC + Wetline extreme gel. I was being extra and instead of braiding 4 sections, I made twists in one section and used the gel. Took them out this morning and the twists were so soft, shiny & defined. I need to try it one day


----------



## Sharpened

MileHighDiva said:


> Can you use Ultra Sheen Duo Tex?
> It's only $5 and you can get it on the ground.  It doesn't have any fatty alcohols in it.  It does have parabens though.  I found this for you http://greenbeautyproducts.com/real-protein-treatment/  it's straight wheat protein.


I looked at Duo Tex years ago, too strong for my hair. I have cheched out the one at Green Beauty but passed on it because I wanted something with silk amino acids and DS2 is deathly allergic to wheat (he is 13 but still nosy like a toddler).

Thank you for helping me out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I went into the local bss last night.  It was so many wigs it was overwhelming.  I walked out in a daze.  I have to figure something out.


----------



## Lissa0821

shawnyblazes said:


> I went into the local bss last night.  It was so many wigs it was overwhelming.  I walked out in a daze.  I have to figure something out.



I know exactly how you feel.  I have to go with my niece cause she is pro at helping me with wig selections.


----------



## Sharpened

PostImage keeps changing the URL of my pics and is on the verge of collapse. I need another place to host pics, Photobucket?


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> I have fermented rice water sitting in the frig for me to test tomorrow.
> 
> I had ordered a product, believing it was straight protein, plant extracts, and oil. ¡BUZZ! Cetearyl alcohol was the second ingredient. Uncle, I give up, white flag waving... I will have to make my own. Lotioncrafters, please give me discounts...



When they do, let me know. Soapgoods is good to, but it's not the prices.... it's the shipping. 

Are you allergic to palm oil?


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> When they do, let me know. Soapgoods is good to, but it's not the prices.... it's the shipping.
> 
> Are you allergic to palm oil?


Will do.

I actually have samples sizes of both palm kernal and fruit oil to test. That will be done this morning after my shower. I keep forgetting I have them for some reason, bought earlier this year to test.

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## MzSwift

@Sharpened 

That's exactly why I started mixing my own products.  I wanted what I knew would work without of that extra stuff.
GL to you, sis!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @tetbelle


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I went into the local bss last night.  It was so many wigs it was overwhelming.  I walked out in a daze.  I have to figure something out.



I know what you mean which is why I stay out.
I'm planning to grab one from my wish list off Sam's Beauty next month and hope I like it. It's all I can muster.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Things that are done for attention make me go hmmmmmm....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

There are oftentimes 'simple solutions' for very 'simple problems' - they are not that hard to figure out.


----------



## halee_J

I want to buy a silk/satin cap but the shipping to Canada is UGH. I really hope there are good BF sales. Carts ready and waiting.


----------



## Sharpened

I has question: how does one know if a gel is a hit or miss?


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> I has question: how does one know if a gel is a hit or miss?



For whole head application, Im looking at flaking, agreement with products used prior to application, second day hair, and how it feels (dry versus moisturized).

For edges, Im looking for flaking and build-up over the course of 5 days.

Flaking is an automatic miss. Which is why I don't use Eco.Styler.


----------



## Saludable84

Today is Friday. I don't feel like being petty


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Youre team doing too much.

siddown somewhere before I make change.


----------



## Beany

I feel like I'm missing something. could someone please direct me to thread that's causing these mysterious posts? PM if necessary please.


----------



## flyygirlll2

^ Me too. I'm wondering the same.


----------



## imaginary

Sharpened said:


> I looked at Duo Tex years ago, too strong for my hair. I have cheched out the one at Green Beauty but passed on it because I wanted something with silk amino acids and DS2 is deathly allergic to wheat (he is 13 but still nosy like a toddler).
> 
> Thank you for helping me out.



I got my silk amino acid powder from ebay and it worked well for me. Maybe just order samples sizes of different proteins from a few places and see which ones work the best/are the most reasonable.


----------



## halee_J

Maybe its time I finally invested in a Pibbs.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Just learned that if I need to get a few kinks out of my wig and can't find a flat iron, the regular iron set to 5 will work. I gotta wake up early one of these days to get my curly wigs together. I'm tired of straight hair.


----------



## sarumoki

KinksAndInk said:


> Just learned that if I need to get a few kinks out of my wig and can't find a flat iron, the regular iron set to 5 will work. I gotta wake up early one of these days to get my curly wigs together. I'm tired of straight hair.


The visual of this, though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

* sitting here eating peanut m&ms *

I'm a lazy natural who hates protective styling but hates styling my hair but loves wash days but cant take detangling .....


Not sure where I'm going with this...


----------



## JerriBlank

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Things that are done for attention make me go hmmmmmm....





IDareT'sHair said:


> There are oftentimes 'simple solutions' for very 'simple problems' - they are not that hard to figure out.



What y'all talmbout? 

EDit, nvmd. I think I figured it out.


----------



## Smiley79

Shescentit Avocado conditioner as a morning cowash is like perfume for my hair. That conditioner has soooo much slip. I hope they end up in stores one of these days.


----------



## Smiley79

I need to return back to doing my hair midweek so I can enjoy my entire weekend. Weekends should not be spent under a hooded dryer.


----------



## Sharpened

shawnyblazes said:


> * sitting here eating peanut m&ms *
> 
> I'm a lazy natural who hates protective styling but hates styling my hair but loves wash days but cant take detangling .....
> 
> 
> Not sure where I'm going with this...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sharpened said:


>



I love washngos, its just the tangling after awhile.  If my lifestyle allowed me daily washes, I'd be good. 

 As the lady on tv said, " ain nobody got time fah dat "


----------



## Anaisin

...


Beany said:


> I feel like I'm missing something. could someone please direct me to thread that's causing these mysterious posts? PM if necessary please.




Lmao same


----------



## GettingKinky

^^^
Me too. What's going on?


----------



## Aggie

Deep Conditioning day is tomorrow and my hair needs protein...badly! I'm looking forward to wash day tomorrow


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I have figured out how to manage my hair pretty easily now. It happened so quickly, and it's so strange! Detangling the other day took 30 minutes for my entire head. Just wow!

It's two things:

(1) 
People had been advising me to try a protein treatment. I'd been buying so many products that I was hesitant to go down the road of investing in and trialing a bunch of different protein treatments. So, I was trying to get protein in simple, inexpensive ways until I was ready to dive in to spending on finding a protein treatment that worked for me.

Well, I invested in Komaza's protein treatment (because it was on my list of "must-try-these-before-allowing-self-to-rerelax-hair"), and OMG! My hair is TRANSFORMED! All of my hair products are behaving sooooooo much better after the Komaza protein treatment. Several "meh" products that I felt really should have been good are now very good on my hair!

(2)
For the longest, people had been telling me not to wash-and-go, and I just couldn't hear that: To not wash-and-go meant doing a lot of work to create braid outs or twist outs that always shrink to looking like wash and go's . . . or meant not wearing my hair out or wearing protective styles I didn't like. It kind of felt like not being able to wash-and-go was defeating a lot of my reason for wanting to stay natural.

Then I read a post that helped that advice click. Without saying so, it helped me to understand it like this: Stop doing wash-and-go's, not because you're not free to make wng's work, but because the super shrunken coils that result are the REASON for the tangles, so you don't really have to struggle with tangles. You just are kind of choosing to do so. So instead, keep your hair stretched--*and this does not necessarily have to mean via twist outs, braid outs, or flat ironing*. 

Once I had that latter thought, my brain started searching for a solution. Then soon after reading that post, I read a resonating/supporting MHM website post about how a lady keeps her hair perpetually untangled virtually. Mentally it all started coming together for me!

So I now chunky twist, air dry, and then untwist and create a ponytail with bangs or tendrils. Super easy. Hair hardly tangles. My face looks pretty in this style. Night prep takes 5 minutes. Refreshing takes 5 minutes. 

Why did it take so long to figure this out? LOL!

It feels like a huge weight has been lifted off of my shoulders regarding my hair now. I'm really grateful to LHCF. I'm so glad to have that energy back. Now I can put some of that focus and energy into gradually getting my exercising back on track during my social media break for the month of November. 

I just wanted to share the breakthrough in case it helps someone. Keep trying if you are challenged by your hair. A breakthrough is coming! Your efforts are not in vain! You are getting closer to finding solutions that work. Your effort will pay off!


----------



## YesToHair!

I'm sooo tender headed and right now my scalp feels like it's on fire for no apparent reason....!


----------



## Saludable84

The weather changed so drastically in the New England area. It's really cold right now. The first week of Nov will have 60-almost 70 degree days. 

Please help me to understand how I can form a wash day with these type of inconsistencies? 

It's ok. I'll wait


----------



## victory777

Shrinkage is a beast--Why must you do this to me


----------



## whiteoleander91

My hair really likes the Kinky Curly Stellar Strands DC. My hair hasn't liked a DC like this since the Silk Elements Mixed Silk (?) knock off of Mixed Chics DC. My hair felt amazing when I rinsed it out. Goes to show that I need to use something more than once before deciding how I like it. I was a little underwhelmed by the KCSS last week but something about how my hair felt during the week made me decide to use it again. I'm glad I did! This may be HG for me.


----------



## GettingKinky

For the second week in a row I detangled in the shower with my ouidad double detangler. It was easier this week and I think I lost less hair. I think I need to make this a weekly habit. It didn't even take very long.


----------



## halee_J

Thinking of getting French perm stabilizer...


----------



## Beany

@MileHighDiva , can you give a review of the bouncy curl rollers? I've been eyeing them. I talked myself out of them before, but your set looked gorgeous and now I'm reconsidering.


----------



## AgeinATL

I get so annoyed with the post office. I wish sellers would use FedEx. I am tired of delivery delays, delivering to the wrong addresss, or my package just being lost. When you are excited to try a new product and sit at the computer hitting refresh every few seconds to see when it will be delivered (don't judge me), it is disappointing to have something happen to the package!


----------



## GGsKin

AgeinATL said:


> I get so annoyed with the post office. I wish sellers would use FedEx. I am tired of delivery delays, delivering to the wrong addresss, or my package just being lost. When you are excited to try a new product and sit at the computer hitting refresh every few seconds to see when it will be delivered (don't judge me), it is disappointing to have something happen to the package!



I totally agree. I too am a chronic tracking checker  when it comes to waiting for new products I've ordered. I hope what you are waiting on arrives soon and intact.


----------



## AgeinATL

AbsyBlvd said:


> I totally agree. I too am a chronic tracking checker  when it comes to waiting for new products I've ordered. I hope what you are waiting on arrives soon and intact.



Thanks sis! I hope so too because I hate having to file a claim with the post office.


----------



## victory777

1. I am really enjoying my Sarenzo's creamy oils and their samples. Twisted cotton candy and candy corn   slathered on after my salux body scrub has me all.
2.Because of above I feel no need for body products @ bath and bodywork, Only candles
3. Can't wait to try my Unicorn truffled bath soak from Sarenzo's after my leg workout


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

victory777 said:


> 1. I am really enjoying my Sarenzo's creamy oils and their samples. Twisted cotton candy and candy corn   slathered on after my salux body scrub has me all.
> 2.Because of above I feel no need for body products @ bath and bodywork, Only candles
> 3. Can't wait to try my Unicorn truffled bath soak from Sarenzo's after my leg workout


I only purchase candles from BBW too. You can definitely tell the difference with synthetic body products and hand made for sure. Sarenzo is wonderful, especially the Body Frostings.


----------



## Saludable84

victory777 said:


> 1. I am really enjoying my Sarenzo's creamy oils and their samples. Twisted cotton candy and candy corn   slathered on after my salux body scrub has me all.
> 2.Because of above I feel no need for body products @ bath and bodywork, Only candles
> 3. *Can't wait to try my Unicorn truffled bath soak from Sarenzo's after my leg workout*



Bae!


----------



## Anaisin

Someone just mentioned how companies are lurking for ideas now to satisfy customers. 

I just realized Tresemme's newest products is a "reverse washing" line. It's a pre shampoo conditioner & shampoo


----------



## victory777

My twist bun on slightly stretched damp hair was a fail, but mixing Sarenzo's's creamy oils and QB-CTDG was


----------



## imaginary

Think I may have to move my wash day up to this coming weekend because my scalp is still itchy and sore. Gonna try a proper detox and such. I'm still hoping to stick with bi-weekly wash days after though.


----------



## DarkJoy

I never really minded shrinkage until I realized it destroys my ends and makes ssk. I mean i knew it intellectually for years but it didn't hit home until this last snafu/set back. It was some kind of denial. smh.

Anyway, keeping it stretched 100% of the time now. Maybe 3.5 to 4" to apl in the back. The front and sides are meh and need babying. however the bangs are finally grazing my chin. that's never happened in my adult life!

Focusing the stylers with cones on the ends (scalp is allergic). Miss Jessies and her rip off Aunt Jackie's  (  ). They seem to keep the ends stretched well enough when I twist at night. ssk reduced. 

Still DCing first before shampoo.

Hendigo on right now for another hour.


----------



## halee_J

Finally under the dryer. I'm rusty so its a ratchet rollerset but I did it. Over protein just a wee bit. I hope this Kenra spray really does cut down on my drying time.


----------



## victory777

Hmmmm. Comparing : APB garlic conditioner vs. Alter ego vs Keraveda oil to combat shedding


----------



## MileHighDiva

Beany said:


> @MileHighDiva , can you give a review of the bouncy curl rollers? I've been eyeing them. I talked myself out of them before, but your set looked gorgeous and now I'm reconsidering.


https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/setting-to-success-2016.777299/page-63#post-23265427


----------



## Beany

MileHighDiva said:


> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/setting-to-success-2016.777299/page-63#post-23265427




Thanks so much . The flexi rods were how I talked myself out them before . Your hair is beautiful!

I'm still undecided about them. I have tons of rollers/rods already and I need to chill. I might still buy them though b/c like you (and many other women on the board) I love supporting women who look like me.


----------



## halee_J

1. rollerset is dry 
2. When the heck is hsooq detting her cassia? I need to order
3. Debating on whether I should just continue with cassia or bring back henna into my routine


----------



## victory777

My pin and tuck is a success.  I wonder if this can be considered a protective style until I graduate from hair style preschool


----------



## Saludable84

victory777 said:


> My pin and tuck is a success.  I wonder if this can be considered a protective style until I graduate from hair style preschool



Start a thread please. I would like to learn.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Let me get this wig together and stop being lazy. Big curly hair tomorrow.


----------



## victory777

Saludable84 said:


> Start a thread please. I would like to learn.


I'm scared to, but I have pics!


----------



## Lilmama1011

shawnyblazes said:


> @Lilmama1011  and @morgandenae
> 
> Happy birthday!!!!!!


Thanks so much


----------



## victory777

victory777 said:


> I'm scared to, but I have pics!View attachment 377885


@Saludable84 . my failed twist bun. Disclaimer: working on my edges r/t a setback by stylist


----------



## LavenderMint

Has anyone tried E'Tae products? My sister swears by it but since I'm not interested in straightening my hair, I'm unclear about what the benefits would be.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Ehhh....not sure how I feel about this outré big beautiful hair 4a wig. Didn't care for it long or medium or cut shorter. I think it's the density. I'd like the 4a in the density of the 3c and vice versa. And I picked out the curls too much in some areas. Will probably go back to the straight hair until Tuesday. Then I'll do a hot water perm rod set on this one after I finish picking it into a shape that I love.


----------



## KinkyRN

Anaisin said:


> Someone just mentioned how companies are lurking for ideas now to satisfy customers.
> 
> I just realized Tresemme's newest products is a "reverse washing" line. It's a pre shampoo conditioner & shampoo


They ain't fooling us. We call it prepoo.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MeaWea said:


> Has anyone tried E'Tae products? My sister swears by it but since I'm not interested in straightening my hair, I'm unclear about what the benefits would be.



I only use the caramel treatment,  Its very good. I use it for prepoo and to put moisture back into my hair. I use it over lackluster DC's and on its own with damp hair


----------



## halee_J

I think I'm gonna do wigs, half wigs and faux buns this winter. I need to get back to zero mani between washes. Esp since Im trying to go 1yr before the next touch up.


----------



## MzSwift

Sitting with this Henna/Amla/Horsetail/Nettle Root tea on my head.  Had to let it airdry a little before covering with my plastic cap - the drippies were killing me!

Got my moisturizing DC mix waiting in the wings. Gonna airdry and then use a warm flat iron to seal the cuticles. 
I've been reading up on sealing the hair with heat and it's something I'm going to try to see if it will help get me over the MBL hump.


----------



## beingofserenity

I think I'm going to wear scarfs for a few weeks. Just tired of doing my hair and no longer want to be bothered.  I think I'll cornrow it really small and maybe wash/deep conditiin twice a week. I wonder if my hair will become more hydrated.


----------



## victory777

@NaturallyATLPCH. Are you twist bunning on damp, wet, or dry hair?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Nothing worse than dull, greasy feeling hair.

womp, womp womp!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

victory777 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH. Are you twist bunning on damp, wet, or dry hair?


I dampen dry hair with APB's leave in @victory777 . I put it in twists to stretch it, let it dry in those twists, then spray a little APB leave in to pull it back in a puff with some gel, then take sections, twirl then ends, then pin them.


----------



## victory777

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I dampen dry hair with APB's leave in @victory777 . I put it in twists to stretch it, let it dry in those twists, then spray a little APB leave in to pull it back in a puff with some gel, then take sections, twirl then ends, then pin them.


. 
Thank you !!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

Gonna look into diy shampoos, conditioners and moisturizers


----------



## Sharpened

I did not know Tangle Teaser was a British invention. The company is starting to sell a brush for curlies with longer teeth, but only at Sephora in the US right now. I will wait...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @southerncitygirl


----------



## AgeinATL

Sharpened said:


> I did not know Tangle Teaser was a British invention. The company is starting to sell a brush for curlies with longer teeth, but only at Sephora in the US right now. I will wait...



I have this one and I LOVE it. I loved the original, but I had to divide my hair into smaller sections due to the shorter teeth. The one for thicker hair works wonderfully and truly is for those with thicker/denser hair as I can detangle more hair in less time. I know that the TT has gotten a bad rep, but I love mine and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Sharpened

AgeinATL said:


> I have this one and I LOVE it. I loved the original, but I had to divide my hair into smaller sections due to the shorter teeth. The one for thicker hair works wonderfully and truly is for those with thicker/denser hair as I can detangle more hair in less time. I know that the TT has gotten a bad rep, but I love mine and I highly recommend it.


Thanks for the glowing review! Do you think the price will drop soon? I could get it now, but I am so cheap by habit.


----------



## beingofserenity

I think I will stick to doing a protein treatment every 6-8 weeks.  I just did two in the span of I think two weeks and my hair feels crispity crackety.  I don't think my hair needs protein like that.  Maybe I'll just stick to balanced masques.


----------



## AgeinATL

Sharpened said:


> Thanks for the glowing review! Do you think the price will drop soon? I could get it now, but I am so cheap by habit.



I got mine on HQhair.com. $13.50, no tax and free shipping...BUT it takes a minute to get to the states. I think they are UK based? It took about 2 weeks to get my package but I could wait and it was worth saving a couple of bucks!


----------



## sarumoki

Has anyone ever ordered from ebonyline.com? I placed an order on Friday, and not even so much as an order confirmation email... I only have the receipt from paypal.


----------



## Sharpened

AgeinATL said:


> I got mine on HQhair.com. $13.50, no tax and free shipping...BUT it takes a minute to get to the states. I think they are UK based? It took about 2 weeks to get my package but I could wait and it was worth saving a couple of bucks!


SOLD! 
I had better take advantage on the favorable exchange rate now.


----------



## AgeinATL

Sharpened said:


> SOLD!
> I had better take advantage on the favorable exchange rate now.



LOL! I hope it works for you!


----------



## Smiley79

I'm toying with the idea of doing another big chop next year.  Start fresh with my hair.


----------



## Nightingale

For the first time in 2 months, I took my twists down completely and washed my hair loose. My hair is in great condition and besides a few snags, detangling was pretty easy. I'm going right back to twists, I just wanted chunkier twists and to redo my parts.


----------



## Beany

http://etsy.me/2f7o5o9

Look who's back...


----------



## beingofserenity

the Paul Mitchell detangler generic version is amazing.  It softens and detangles.  It's funny because I bought it a year ago and didn't like it, but I decided to use it this week and I love it.  What I do is wash twice with it.  

This conditioner is effective and super affordable, it will become my cowash and possibly deep conditioner.  I also want to go back and try the Tresseme perfecly undone conditioner because I remember it being super softening and it's even cheaper than the PM conditioner.

I tried pairing the cantu curl activator with the taliah wajid curly curl cream and it literally curdled in my hair.  I've never had that happen with anything else ever, LOL.

If I ever do a wash n go again, I won't be using gel.  Only the cantu curl activator or some other curl activator..  the cantu stuff actually does define curls and has a light hold.


----------



## sarumoki

Beany said:


> http://etsy.me/2f7o5o9
> 
> Look who's back...


Who is that?


----------



## Anaisin

sarumoki said:


> Who is that?



Hairitage hydration


----------



## MileHighDiva

Beany said:


> http://etsy.me/2f7o5o9
> 
> Look who's back...


It looks like Sheena has lost weight. I couldn't view the video in the item details.


----------



## JerriBlank

sarumoki said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from ebonyline.com? I placed an order on Friday, and not even so much as an order confirmation email... I only have the receipt from paypal.



Yes, but not since a couple of years ago. They shipped pretty quickly to me. I hope that everything works out!


----------



## Sharpened

I just realized no one can tell my hair is growing unless one notices my ears slowly disappearing. 

I guess I need to take ear pics?


----------



## halee_J

I need to do another rinse. Thinking of doing 2x/week DC. The air here is kinda harsh aleady.


----------



## halee_J

My current inner dialog:

Me: Another cart for BF?
Myself: Yeap.
I: You're worth it


----------



## sarumoki

Anaisin said:


> Hairitage hydration


Oh, okay. That was before I joined LHCF so I'd never heard of it. I got up to page 18 of that thread (of 164 or something like that) before I quit.

Edit: Also, $15 for water, lime butter (<-- what is lime butter?), castor oil, and marshmallow root?


----------



## JerriBlank

I went to the SheaMoisture site last week. They sent me a shampoo/condish sample packet set and a $2 off coupon. I got the weightless creme set, I wish I would have gotten something else. Lol.


----------



## julzinha

I have zero patience, I like to see results quickly and I create incredibly abrasive but effective regimens. I have a bald patch that has completely re grown hair two months by putting peppermint and rosemary essential oil on my scalp and topping it off with .1 tretinoin then later putting a Njoy on scalp with a dab of emu oil. 

I'm the same way with my skin care, no patience but it always works and I get results ASAP.


----------



## KinkyRN

Anaisin said:


> Hairitage hydration


 GTFOH!!


----------



## Saludable84

Beany said:


> http://etsy.me/2f7o5o9
> 
> Look who's back...



Bruh!


----------



## Anaisin

KinkyRN said:


> GTFOH!!



Lmao 

A liar. A scammer


----------



## OhTall1

I was relaxed for a very long time and was so worried when I went natural about whether or not I'd be able to style my hair in its curly state.  Two years later, and I just straightened my hair for the 3rd time since I finished my transition.  I've realized that I'm not crazy about straight hair.  Halfway through blow drying it on Sunday, I actually considered rewashing it.  

Mandatory positive - Since my hair was straightened, I able to do a really good S&D session to cut out splits and SSKs.  But I'm looking forward to rewashing my hair this week.


----------



## halee_J

Sharpened said:


> I just realized no one can tell my hair is growing unless one notices my ears slowly disappearing.
> 
> I guess I need to take ear pics?




Would it make a difference if you pulled a section to strech it?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @movingforward  and @Tamrin


----------



## movingforward

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @movingforward  and @Tamrin



Thank you!!!


----------



## Tamrin

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @movingforward  and @Tamrin


Thank You @shawnyblazes (((((Hugs))))


----------



## YesToHair!

These ayuverdic powders better thicken my hair up!!...they are messy, take time to mix and waste water in making sure they are completely rinsed out...it better be worth my while!


----------



## Saludable84

Anaisin said:


> Lmao
> 
> A liar. A scammer



Joanne Level: Couture. 

She wasn't on Etsy before. Why now?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wonder if Im going to get my $50 from Tresemme.  I could use that to up my Xcel stash.


----------



## Beany

Saludable84 said:


> Joanne Level: Couture.
> 
> She wasn't on Etsy before. Why now?



Didn't she start on etsy ? I used to use her products before...well...

I wish her well. hopefully she's more stable this time around.


----------



## Saludable84

Beany said:


> Didn't she start on etsy ? I used to use her products before...well...
> 
> I wish her well. hopefully she's more stable this time around.



Idk. When I started purchasing from her, she already had her site up and running. 

I loved her stuff. Before..... you know....


----------



## Beany

Has anyone tried Shedavi products? it keeps popping up on fb.


----------



## Sharpened

halee_J said:


> Would it make a difference if you pulled a section to strech it?


For other people? Only if they asked. For pics? I have some coils stretched over a ruler to document monthly growth. It was just an observation from the non-hair forum perpective.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Beany said:


> http://etsy.me/2f7o5o9
> 
> *Look who's back...*


@Beany
I thought HH's name was Devon?  Or something like that? 

This does not look like her.  But, it could be?


----------



## rileypak

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> I thought HH's name was Devon?  Or something like that?
> 
> This does not look like her.  But, it could be?



It's her. She posted on her IG.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

She started on Etsy.  Then moved to that site of her own


----------



## JerriBlank

I'm upset with myself for sleeping on SheaMoisture's new lines for so long. I was annoyed with the re-branding, but these are awesome, on the ground products. That weightless creme rinse just smoothed my hair out something vicious!! My baby's hair feels so good too, and we can both use these. I am mad that i've been missing all these sales tho :-/
Grateful for Ulta and Target right now!!


----------



## JerriBlank

What happened with Hairitage Hydration?


----------



## Anaisin

Saw this in Marshalls and want it. Must be discontinued


----------



## sarumoki

@JerriBlank

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/hairitage-hyrations-20-discount-for-lhcf.668895/page-55

I just spent the entire afternoon getting myself caught up on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> *It's her. She posted on her IG.*


@rileypak
WOW! So, why does she only have x1 listing?  Wonder why she's using a different name? 

Okay....No I don't.



shawnyblazes said:


> *She started on Etsy.  Then moved to that site of her own*


@shawnyblazes
Yeah, I know.


----------



## MileHighDiva

WOW! So, why does she only have x1 listing?  Wonder why she's using a different name?

Okay....No I don't.

@IDareT'sHair, that's her African/Spiritual name on Etsy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> * that's her African/Spiritual name on Etsy.*



@MileHighDiva
Man...Whatever........


----------



## JerriBlank

sarumoki said:


> @JerriBlank
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/hairitage-hyrations-20-discount-for-lhcf.668895/page-55
> 
> I just spent the entire afternoon getting myself caught up on it.



Girl, thank you! I noticed that I was in there thanking posts the 1st time around. Lol. I totally forgot about all of that! Smh! There have been so many gates with shifty vendors.
I hate that the mods poof threads! Who wasthe vendor that was using bases again?


----------



## Anaisin

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> WOW! So, why does she only have x1 listing?  Wonder why she's using a different name?
> 
> Okay....No I don't.
> 
> 
> @shawnyblazes
> Yeah, I know.



She's trying to get those black Friday sales.


----------



## JerriBlank

I always walk down the hair care aisles in grocery stores. My hood Kroger had the Design Essentials naturals line on sale for $1.50 for everything!!! Down from $15 apiece! The shelves were bare


----------



## MzSwift

YesToHair! said:


> These ayuverdic powders better thicken my hair up!!...they are messy, take time to mix and waste water in making sure they are completely rinsed out...it better be worth my while!



Lol!! I feel ya. That's exactly why I started doing glosses and teas instead.  Those pastes were kicking my butt!  They were a pain to apply and rinse.  You should try teas and glosses - you'll still get the benefits of the herbs.  You can also pre-mix the stuff.  That was my regi.  I only mixed once per month and got plenty of use from them.


----------



## JerriBlank

MzSwift said:


> Lol!! I feel ya. That's exactly why I started doing glosses and teas instead.  Those pastes were kicking my butt!  They were a pain to apply and rinse.  You should try teas and glosses - you'll still get the benefits of the herbs.  You can also pre-mix the stuff.  That was my regi.  I only mixed once per month and got plenty of use from them.



Did you refrigerate them?


----------



## halee_J

Excited for my new supplements to arrive. I feel so much better being on a regular supplement reggie, hair is the gravy. I also need to get more rosewater, probably next weekend.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Rastafarai @smwrigh3


----------



## rileypak

Think I might try a puff this weekend...


----------



## MzSwift

JerriBlank said:


> Did you refrigerate them?



I refrigerate the extra tea or tea bags I make (using cheesecloth) but I don't need to put the actual products in the fridge because I use them almost daily.  I mix the teas with other products (condishes, oils and castile soap) to make my daily products so they don't go bad.  Hope that answers your question


----------



## Damaris.Elle

-I'm noticing results from using the Netwurks Xcel-21 spray..my hair feels thicker and I don't think I've even been using it 21 days yet.


----------



## imaginary

At this rate, I wont be able to wash my hair until Monday.


----------



## GGsKin

Mixed up some henna tonight. I've put it in the freezer until the weekend. I'm gonna blend up sone hibiscus to add to the mix before I apply it on the weekend. I'm excited.


----------



## Aggie

AbsyBlvd said:


> Mixed up some henna tonight. I've put it in the freezer until the weekend. I'm gonna blend up sone hibiscus to add to the mix before I apply it on the weekend. I'm excited.


This sounds awesome @AbsyBlvd.

I want to henna my hair too but I really won't have sufficient time to complete one until December or maybe even January . I'm going to be so busy the next couple of months.


----------



## halee_J

Would it be weird to wear a wig and then put that hair in a bun? I need to keep hair outta my face for work. Lol protective styling a protective style?

Inception!


----------



## GGsKin

Aggie said:


> This sounds awesome @AbsyBlvd.
> 
> I want to henna my hair too but I really won't have sufficient time to complete one until December or maybe even January . I'm going to be so busy the next couple of months.



I understand. You've been through a lot. How are things? This is the first time since maybe July, that I've managed to grab some time for this so I'm looking forward to it


----------



## GGsKin

halee_J said:


> *Would it be weird to wear a wig and then put that hair in a bun?* I need to keep hair outta my face for work. Lol protective styling a protective style?
> 
> Inception!




Not at all. I see it working and I'd probably try it too.


----------



## halee_J

AbsyBlvd said:


> Not at all. I see it working and I'd probably try it too.



Girl, Imma try it!


----------



## Aggie

AbsyBlvd said:


> I understand. You've been through a lot. How are things? This is the first time since maybe July, that I've managed to grab some time for this so I'm looking forward to it


It's so kind of you to ask @AbsyBlvd. Yes we here in the Bahamas are still going through a lot but no lives lost, thank God. We are on a very long road to recovery. As for me and my house, we fared fairly well. It just hurts to see my fellow Bahamians suffer so much loss. One would have to be very strong and rest all their trust in God to see them all the way through and sanely. 

My yard is still full of fallen trees that we we cut up in smaller pieces and still quite a bit left in the ground. It's actually everywhere on the island in just about everyone's yard. It will take quite a bit of time to clean it all away. I think my family might just burn ours once they are fully dried, then use the ashes to spread in the back yard and use it to enrich the soil there instead of dumping it. 

I am eternally grateful to God for the mercies He actually did show us here because it could have been worse. I prayed before the storm and covered my home and all the homes in my neighborhood in the blood of Jesus Christ. He was the help I chose to ask for and leaned heavily on Him and He came through for my entire neighborhood.  I truly am eternally grateful.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Thinking about doing the olaplex treatment on my hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

Sometimes I feel like I'm hallucinating about how my ends look. Sometime it looks like it is thinning a lot, then less than I thought or not at all. It is like on wet/dry hair, I guess sense some parts are dry and some isn't that could be the reason. But when I roller set about a week ago my ends looks way better. I swear I wouldn't know what could have contributed to the thinning ends if that is the problem . I'm not using heat, excessive tension. I wash and deep condition weekly and handle my hair with care. majority of the time protective style and everything . It might be my hyperthyroidism. If it's not that then I'm done hiding my hair, forget that ish. We get so involved in the hair journey we don't enjoy our hair or life, I will do what I please but still not abuse heat


----------



## imaginary

Never ever skipping my hard protein treatments again. My hair is so smooth, if it wasn't for my scalp I wouldn't even be washing it tomorrow.


----------



## JerriBlank

Noticed that products geared towards color treated hair are awesome for my hair. Wonder why?


----------



## SheWalks

My hair has been doing so well since the end of september, I'm not sure wth it is. My combo of products, the weather, not spending too much time on wash day. I'm not changing any of my products tho while this lasts. Maybe I found all my HG.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Anaisin said:


> Saw this in Marshalls and want it. Must be discontinued


How much was it


----------



## Lilmama1011

JerriBlank said:


> Noticed that products geared towards color treated hair are awesome for my hair. Wonder why?


Because color treated products are not drying so that it doesn't wash the color down the drain


----------



## YesToHair!

MzSwift said:


> Lol!! I feel ya. That's exactly why I started doing glosses and teas instead.  Those pastes were kicking my butt!  They were a pain to apply and rinse.  You should try teas and glosses - you'll still get the benefits of the herbs.  You can also pre-mix the stuff.  That was my regi.  I only mixed once per month and got plenty of use from them.



I must just go that route!


----------



## Honey Bee

JerriBlank said:


> Noticed that products geared towards color treated hair are awesome for my hair. Wonder why?


Because they're meant to keep the cuticle closed. Is your hair normally porous, or extra tangly, or dry? All of those things are caused by inappropriately* lifted cuticles. This is actually one of my porous hair tricks, using products for color-treated hair. My relaxed hair was....  

*I said inappropriately cuz sometimes you want your hair to open up and accept what you're giving it, ie moisture, color, etc.


----------



## julzinha

I had an epiphany. I might be deficient in vitamin d and that could explain some of the thinning in my hair at the temples. I really don't get enough sun and even though I eat well I may not be getting enough vitamin d. I'll start supplementing tomorrow


----------



## MzSwift

Lilmama1011 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm hallucinating about how my ends look. Sometime it looks like it is thinning a lot, then less than I thought or not at all. It is like on wet/dry hair, I guess sense some parts are dry and some isn't that could be the reason. But when I roller set about a week ago my ends looks way better. I swear I wouldn't know what could have contributed to the thinning ends if that is the problem . I'm not using heat, excessive tension. I wash and deep condition weekly and handle my hair with care. majority of the time protective style and everything . It might be my hyperthyroidism. If it's not that then I'm done hiding my hair, forget that ish. We get so involved in the hair journey we don't enjoy our hair or life, I will do what I please but still not abuse heat



Have you looked into the "lead hairs" theory?  That might explain why your ends look thin sometimes but not other times.  I think it's something Chicoro brought up to the board.  IIRC, it's taking into account that your various hair strands grow at different rates.  So your ends will not be even.  But if you leave it alone and don't trim them evenly, the shorter lengths will catch up to where the longer ones were.  So, in essence, the longer lengths are leading the way for the shorter hair.

I think I follow this theory to some extent.  I still dust/trim occasionally but overall, I leave my hair alone.  I realized that there are times where my ends look thinner than other times but my hair wasn't unhealthy.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

I just realized my heating cap is missing. I was planning to use it soon. Kind of salty right now I haven't deep conditioned in about a month and I can't say exactly when it went missing but i'm guessing its the last time my mil was here cleaning up the garage sale stuff. My cap had better turn up or someone is going to pay for me to buy a new one asap.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

I love my curly hair but looking through pictures of my straight hair I realize how much younger I look with straight/wavy hair. Now I'm conflicted, I kinda want a relaxer because I feel it's less damaging then constantly straightening my hair, plus my hair has heat damage from flat ironing on 320 ugh, but I know I have better retention as a natural. So now I'm in yarn twist til I figure it out.


----------



## Sharpened

My Loc Soc broke the gel cast overnight. Either the Andalou gel is weak, I need to find something else to sleep in, or both.


----------



## rileypak

Decided I'm going to keep an eye out for collagen peptides. My hair loves collagen but not many of the products I use have it 
So I'm just gonna find some to add on my own


----------



## Anaisin

Lilmama1011 said:


> How much was it



I think they were 13.99


----------



## princess_z

I've been lazy with my hair. Just because I have a TWA it's no excuse to be slacking.


----------



## victory777

I'm going to have to continue protective styling with my constant post-workout dry sauna sessions.


----------



## YesToHair!

Made a daily spritz  from stinging nettle, saw palmetto and burdock root which i simmered over a stove, allowed to cool then added AVJ to the mix....i'm going completely 'natural/herby'...hope it works! Will use this as the L in my LOB routine


----------



## sarumoki

halee_J said:


> Would it be weird to wear a wig and then put that hair in a bun? I need to keep hair outta my face for work. Lol protective styling a protective style?
> 
> Inception!


I do this all the time. I wear a wig, and I work in a restaurant so I have to put it up when I'm at work.


----------



## JerriBlank

Honey Bee said:


> Because they're meant to keep the cuticle closed. Is your hair normally porous, or extra tangly, or dry? All of those things are caused by inappropriately* lifted cuticles. This is actually one of my porous hair tricks, using products for color-treated hair. My relaxed hair was....
> 
> *I said inappropriately cuz sometimes you want your hair to open up and accept what you're giving it, ie moisture, color, etc.



Omgahhhh, yesss! *throws head back*
So is that Hi-po or lo-po hair? Because I was all up and through the Hi-po Type 4 thread thanking posts, because they sound like my hair issues!


----------



## victory777

At this point, I feel like Im stalking Soultanicals since Im constantly viewing the tracking numbers . Or maybe more like Where's Waldo?


----------



## GGsKin

JerriBlank said:


> Omgahhhh, yesss! *throws head back*
> So is that Hi-po or lo-po hair? Because I was all up and through the Hi-po Type 4 thread thanking posts, because they sound like my hair issues!



Seems to me like your hair is hi-po


----------



## Honey Bee

JerriBlank said:


> Omgahhhh, yesss! *throws head back*
> So is that Hi-po or lo-po hair? Because I was all up and through the Hi-po Type 4 thread thanking posts, because they sound like my hair issues!


You were right, it sounds like hi po.


----------



## JerriBlank

Honey Bee said:


> You were right, it sounds like hi po.



That is awesome to know, thank you!!! I thought I was right!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm in a love affair with Xcel21. My hair looks insanely thick.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

ShredsofDignity said:


> I just realized my heating cap is missing. I was planning to use it soon. Kind of salty right now I haven't deep conditioned in about a month and I can't say exactly when it went missing but i'm guessing its the last time my mil was here cleaning up the garage sale stuff. My cap had better turn up or someone is going to pay for me to buy a new one asap.


It's been located lol. My mil or husband  had put it into a cupboard. Thank goodness because I didn't want to get another. I had just gotten that one either this year or last year. Next wash I'll do a nice long deep con.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

I realized I recently had a dream I relaxed my hair . It was awful! Not only did I relax it but I think i did most of the length . I'm transitioning with my last relaxer being back in April.
I'm so serious about this transition. I am not going back to relaxers ever.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @beingofserenity @Avia62


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @beingofserenity @Avia62


Say what Nah? I totally missed that one.

Happy birthday too ladies


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shawnyblazes Looking good


----------



## victory777

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm in a love affair with Xcel21. My hair looks insanely thick.


It looks great!! Very lush looking!!


----------



## Avia62

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @beingofserenity @Avia62


Thank you Lady!!!!


----------



## halee_J

Got home entirely too late, wanted to do my onion ginger scalp treatment but that will definitely wait till the am.


----------



## DarkJoy

Added a few drops of bergamot EO to my daily oil and my hair is. in. love.

Like serious love .

Wow.

Just finished a seek n destroy. about to prep for a braid out using miss jessies pillow soft curls on dry hair.


----------



## JerriBlank

AbsyBlvd said:


> Seems to me like your hair is hi-po



I didn't see your response earlier, thank you so much!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

Not liking how dry my hair is since my wash yesterday morning. I wonder if I left the acv prepoo on my scalp too long or if I just needed a good deep con. I did end up leaving that acv on for hours lol.


----------



## CodeRed

halee_J said:


> Got home entirely too late, wanted to do my onion ginger scalp treatment but that will definitely wait till the am.



So how you just gonna come in here and say that but not tell us what that is or what it does 



DarkJoy said:


> Added a few drops of bergamot EO to my daily oil and my hair is. in. love.
> 
> Like serious love .
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Just finished a seek n destroy. about to prep for a braid out using miss jessies pillow soft curls on dry hair.



This goes for you too


----------



## TrueSugar

just used shea butter on a test patch for sealing and this stuff is amazing!!!


----------



## Saludable84

ShredsofDignity said:


> Not liking how dry my hair is since my wash yesterday morning. I wonder if I left the acv prepoo on my scalp too long or if I just needed a good deep con. I did end up leaving that acv on for hours lol.



Could be a mixture of both. Use your heating cap you found  

Did you put the acv on your hair though?


----------



## Dee_33

Currently using Beautiful Textures leave-in and I like it so far, just wondering if the cones in it are going to cause issues in my low-porosity hair.   Here are the ingredients, the cones are low in the list but I wonder if I still need a sls shampoo to wash them out. 

*Ingredients*

Aqua, Olea Europaea Fruit Oil/Olive Oil, Argania Spinosa Nut Oil/Argan Oil, Glycine Soja Oil/Soybean Oil, Cocos Nucifera Oil/Coconut Oil, Butyrospermum Parkii Fruit/Shea Butter, Mangifera Indica  Seed Butter/Mango Butter, Rosmarinus Officinalis Leaf Extract/Rosemary Extract, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract/Aloe Vera, Dimethicone, Panax Ginseng Root Extract/ Ginseng Extract, Polyquaternium 37, Propylene Glycol Dicaprylate/Dicaprate, Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil, Glycerin, DMDM Hydantoin, Cetearyl  Alcohol, Ceteareth 20, Polysorbate 20, Propylene Glycol, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Phenyl Trimethicone, CI 15985/Yellow 6, Parfum/Fragrance, Benzyl Benzoate, Benzyl Salicylate, Coumarin, d-Limonene, Hexyl Cinnamal, Lyral, Methyl Ionone Gamma.


----------



## Sharpened

Starting to become obsessed over natural, commercial hair gels. Vitacost has a few, and makes its own version.

I will try the Andalou gel on future twists since I do not need much hold for them. It would be a great gel for those who use conditioner to style their hair. The scent is wonderfully delicious, like the orange version of these:


----------



## GettingKinky

Help!!! 

My hair has been getting sticky lately and I can't figure out why. I haven't changed my products (DB daily leave in, grape seed oil, DB transitioning Creme).  Once it's sticky it's really hard to wash the stickiness out. 

I have a few ideas

- my grapeseed oil has gone bad- does that make hair sticky?

- I've gotten too heavy handed

- I stopped doing my ACV rinse- maybe my cuticles are raised and making my hair more sticky 

I'm going to throw out my oil and get a new container and start my ACV rinses again. I hope that does the trick.


----------



## halee_J

CodeRed said:


> So how you just gonna come in here and say that but not tell us what that is or what it does




  Its an ayurvedic thing,  take the juice from half an onion and a piece of ginger (grate and squeeze) and put it on the scalp overnight. I either part several line parts and dab with a cotton ball or I just add to an applicator bottle and massage it in. Originally I started doing this for shedding, reduced it significantly from the 1st treatment  . It feels wonderfully tingly and I also noticed that my scalp feels a lot more supple and the color is more rosy so I guess it doing something for cirulation as well. 

Of course it has a scent, not as bad as you might think, the ginger is pretty dominant. You don't have to leave it on overnight some people do just a few hrs.


----------



## Aggie

DarkJoy said:


> Added a few *drops of bergamot EO* to my daily oil and my hair is. in. love.
> 
> Like serious love .
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Just finished a seek n destroy. about to prep for a braid out using miss jessies pillow soft curls on dry hair.


I absolutely love this oil too @DarkJoy. It's a very rich lovely scent.


----------



## halee_J

I need to make my pre-poo but i feel .


----------



## curlyTisME

I despise split ends! Nothing bothers me more than seeing a head full of beautiful hair that has split ends.


----------



## victory777

I would like to try to get my hair products stocked during Black Friday; would like to join the Dave Ramsey thread in 2017


----------



## MileHighDiva

victory777 said:


> I would like to try to get my hair products stocked during Black Friday; would like to join the Dave Ramsey thread in 2017


V777, who and what are you stocking up on, during BF/SBS/CM?


----------



## victory777

MileHighDiva said:


> V777, who and what are you stocking up on, during BF/SBS/CM?


 Qhemet Biologic, APB, and Sarenzos! I have enough Netwurks for a while. I also want to try a few products on Curlmart


----------



## MileHighDiva

victory777 said:


> Qhemet Biologic, APB, and Sarenzos! I have enough Netwurks for a while. I also want to try a few products on Curlmart


Sounds good!  @havilland, used to buy a years worth of HV, during BF. Her hair budget was on point.


----------



## victory777

@MileHighDiva .Wow!! That's pretty awesome!! Thanks for the heads up!! I will have to search her posts... Do you have a set list?
OT: I am considering a rental property so ...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

When my hair is twisted, my hair density looks so thin.  I hate two strand twists on myself.  

I bet when my hair is BSL stretched my twists will still look wretched. 

-_-


----------



## halee_J

Pre poo done and on my head finally. I had a burst of energy so I also whipped up an oil infusion that will sit in the crockpot overnight. The pot is being christened with hair oil


----------



## overtherainbow

I went to go vote today and the lady was like "Aww shucks now! I like your hair ". I then told her about the voodoo that is extreme wetline gel. I used it on my lazy rake and shake wash n go today. favorite wash n go method so far.


----------



## Aggie

overtherainbow said:


> I went to go vote today and the lady was like "Aww shucks now! I like your hair ". I then told her about the voodoo that is extreme wetline gel. I used it on my lazy rake and shake wash n go today. favorite wash n go method so far.


 Your hair is very pretty @overtherainbow.


----------



## overtherainbow

Aggie said:


> Your hair is very pretty @overtherainbow.


Thanks! it cooperated with me today


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair must be washed tomorrow. I can't go another day with it feeling like this.


----------



## overtherainbow

halee_J said:


> Pre poo done and on my head finally. I had a burst of energy so I also whipped up an oil infusion that will sit in the crockpot overnight. The pot is being christened with hair oil


So...whats the oil blend recipe?


----------



## halee_J

overtherainbow said:


> So...whats the oil blend recipe?



lol it has rice bran, castor and evoo base with fenugreek seeds and slippery elm. I'm  trying to make a heavy slippy winter sealing oil


----------



## Miss Kane

Got my hair pressed and curled today at work. I'm hoping that it will last a week without reverting. Currently debating on whether I should throw a few flexi-rods in tonight.


----------



## sarumoki

halee_J said:


> Pre poo done and on my head finally. I had a burst of energy so I also whipped up an oil infusion that will sit in the crockpot overnight. The pot is being christened with hair oil


I thought I was the only one who used a crockpot for my infusions!


----------



## Nightingale

My scalp has been itching like mad the last couple weeks. I've tried DIY and over the counter remedies, but none are effective. I think I'm going to have to go back to 2x weekly washes and find a new,fast and simple protective style. It could be the Aussie Moist causing my seborrheic dermatitis to flare up, not the less frequent washing, but I'm not sure. I'll test both theories this month. If I can't figure it out, I'll be scheduling an appointment with my  derm.


----------



## halee_J

sarumoki said:


> I thought I was the only one who used a crockpot for my infusions!



Girl when I got it, hair was my first thought! Eventually I will make actual food


----------



## overtherainbow

Nightingale said:


> My scalp has been itching like mad the last couple weeks. I've tried DIY and over the counter remedies, but none are effective. I think I'm going to have to go back to 2x weekly washes and find a new,fast and simple protective style. It could be the Aussie Moist causing my seborrheic dermatitis to flare up, not the less frequent washing, but I'm not sure. I'll test both theories this month. If I can't figure it out, I'll be scheduling an appointment with my  derm.


What's your hair length? A fast, easy protective style that I do is a chunky braid out or twist out pulled up into a French roll with a flexi 8 that has a detached stick. The flexi 8 is key because it doesn't snatch edges like bunning . The twist out takes me under a half hour  on wash day and the French roll takes a few seconds in the morning.


----------



## Nightingale

overtherainbow said:


> What's your hair length? A fast, easy protective style that I do is a chunky braid out or twist out pulled up into a French roll with a flexi 8 that has a detached stick. The flexi 8 is key because it doesn't snatch edges like bunning . The twist out takes me under a half hour  on wash day and the French roll takes a few seconds in the morning.



My hair is BSL stretched, should be long enough for that style.  I'm going to look for flexi 8s right now. Are they sold on the ground or only online?


----------



## Sharpened

Tried the Silk Naturals Curling Gel, too light when I applied it. Looks like I will be stocking up on the stinky Suncoat Styling Gel. I sent the vendor a message to improve the scent.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm trying to decide if I want to do a perm rod set or maybe a twist & curl. I really don't feel like going to the store to look for marley hair because I know I won't find any that matches my hair. The downside to a perm rod set is that I have to pull my hair up or bun it tomorrow and Wednesday and I don't want to overstretch my curls.


----------



## rileypak

Grant me the energy to wash my hair today


----------



## halee_J

I want to get a synthetic wig cause I'm weary of  a HH lace investment again. Bought a full lace unit from best lace wigs 2 years ago and honestly, I was disappointed. It was so thin :nope: I don't want to leave any hair out. I hope I can pluck the hairline and part enough so it will look decent pulled back. Or, I'll have to use a headband which I don't like because I find it looks too casual/juvenile for work. Sigh lemme go watch some YT vids on plucking hairlines.

If anyone has had success with synthetic hairlines or knows of a kinky straight lace wig that is truly worth it hit me up please


----------



## KidneyBean86

Washed my hair today and noticed as I was twisting that the twists in the back are apl. When tf did that happen? I still think my hair is super short though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Bmack


----------



## NappyNelle

I hate sitting under the dryer. If I wasn't so lazy yesterday, I could have air dried.


----------



## Guinan

Just got back from Honduras and my braids need to be washed. I won't be officially back home for a couple of days. I've had my braids in for over 2wks and I already want them out. I'm hoping to keep them in until nov 15th.


----------



## overtherainbow

Nightingale said:


> My hair is BSL stretched, should be long enough for that style.  I'm going to look for flexi 8s right now. Are they sold on the ground or only online?


Sorry for the late reply!  they are sold online only, but I make my own from beading wire. I think I made a thread about it a while ago...hmm let me go dig it up. they now sell detached ones, but making your own is super-duper easy and they feel better. I found some on the ground though, but I was in Mexico at the time.
ETA https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/i-made-some-flexi-8s.790353/


----------



## JerriBlank

I knew this cassia/fenugreek was gonna be right upon application! 


I applied to freshly shampooed hair,  no condish. My ends were puffy after shampooing. I applied the cassia, and by the time I had done half my head, the first part that I had applied to was detangled and defined. It applied smoothly, and my hair actually soaked this mixture up. I've never experienced that with a homemade mix.

I thought that I would have some left over, but I had to go back and reapply some to other parts of my head, as it had soaked into my strands. 

I mixed hot water, a couple globs of Tresseme condish, a capful of silk amino acids, about 3 tablespoons fenugreek powder, and about a third cup of cassia powder.


Let it sit for 10 hours before applying. 


My hair was soft before I even put a plastic cap on. I'm going to sleep with it on, rinse in the morning, and follow up with a moisture dc.


----------



## ms.blue

I honestly believe I pissed off the workers at my local Post Office.  I been having constant issues with them about my packages not been delivered at all....probably have my name on the "do not deliver" list.


----------



## rileypak

It's one of those days so I threw on my slap and went to work


----------



## ms.blue

rileypak said:


> It's one of those days so I threw on my slap and went to work


The slap is just perfect for those days.


----------



## Anaisin

rileypak said:


> It's one of those days so I threw on my slap and went to work



This is why I need one


----------



## Guinan

rileypak said:


> It's one of those days so I threw on my slap and went to work



I love the slap! What color is urs?


----------



## rileypak

pelohello said:


> I love the slap! What color is urs?



I have the gray, red, navy, purple, and black. I like them a lot


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I have the *gray, red, navy, purple, and black*. I like them a lot



What other colors are we getting?


----------



## Saludable84

So, Ive decided Im shopping my stash for any gifts for females...


----------



## LavenderMint

Random wondering: Does high porosity hair have a higher risk for heat damage regardless of the use of heat protectant serums?


----------



## Saludable84

MeaWea said:


> Random wondering: Does high porosity hair have a higher risk for heat damage regardless of the use of heat protectant serums?



It should actually seal the cuticles. Especially the flat iron process.


----------



## YesToHair!

Say ladies : do you think my hair would knot permanently i.e form dreadlocks if i did two strand twists and washed/DC'd in them and only undid them in 3months?

I'm considering 3 monthly 2 strand twists as a longterm PS but don't want to inadvertently end up with dreadlocks!

Oh by the way : i have 4c fine strands, lowish density hair...don't know if that would make me prone to locking


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> What other colors are we getting?



Teal and olive for sure. I wish I'd bought the royal blue when they offered it long ago.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Teal and olive for sure. I wish I'd bought the royal blue when they offered it long ago.



I have to check to see what I have.


----------



## kanozas

YesToHair! said:


> Say ladies : do you think my hair would knot permanently i.e form dreadlocks if i did two strand twists and washed/DC'd in them and only undid them in 3months?
> 
> I'm considering 3 monthly 2 strand twists as a longterm PS but don't want to inadvertently end up with dreadlocks!
> 
> Oh by the way : i have 4c fine strands, lowish density hair...don't know if that would make me prone to locking



They would be difficult to untangle when you decided to take them down but even dredlocs can be untangled with the right technique.  Having fine strands would complicate things and produce more potential for breakage.  Why not keep them in weekly and re-do as needed?


----------



## ms.blue

YesToHair! said:


> Say ladies : do you think my hair would knot permanently i.e form dreadlocks if i did two strand twists and washed/DC'd in them and only undid them in 3months?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering 3 monthly 2 strand twists as a longterm PS but don't want to inadvertently end up with dreadlocks!
> 
> Oh by the way : i have 4c fine strands, lowish density hair...don't know if that would make me prone to locking



You may end up forming dreads especially at the root.  Maybe undoing the twists once a month instead of every 3 months could avoid the tangling and formation of dreads.


----------



## YesToHair!

kanozas said:


> They would be difficult to untangle when you decided to take them down but even dredlocs can be untangled with the right technique.  Having fine strands would complicate things and produce more potential for breakage.  Why not keep them in weekly and re-do as needed?




I want to manipulate my hair as little as possible in order to attempt to get some density and re-twisting weekly is a bit time consuming. Thank u for the help i certainly won't attempt 3 months then


----------



## YesToHair!

@ms.blue : monthly sounds like a good plan, thank u


----------



## kanozas

YesToHair! said:


> I want to manipulate my hair as little as possible in order to attempt to get some density and re-twisting weekly is a bit time consuming. Thank u for the help i certainly won't attempt 3 months then




Just to note, "density" is genetic.  You can't grow more hairs in each follicle but if you're trying to gain your length back to counter any breakage up the hair strands that makes your ends thinner-feeling, then that might help.  I'd invest in some good balancing conditioner with fine hair (between moisture and protein) and some type of product offering a lot of slip when you have to manipulate it.  Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Napp

Ugh babyliss nano titanium flat irons just don't straighten my hair even at 410. I'm going back to the stove.


----------



## Aggie

JerriBlank said:


> I knew this cassia/fenugreek was gonna be right upon application!
> 
> 
> I applied to freshly shampooed hair,  no condish. My ends were puffy after shampooing. I applied the cassia, and by the time I had done half my head, the first part that I had applied to was detangled and defined. It applied smoothly, and my hair actually soaked this mixture up. I've never experienced that with a homemade mix.
> 
> I thought that I would have some left over, but I had to go back and reapply some to other parts of my head, as it had soaked into my strands.
> 
> I mixed hot water, a couple globs of Tresseme condish, a capful of silk amino acids, about 3 tablespoons fenugreek powder, and about a third cup of cassia powder.
> 
> 
> Let it sit for 10 hours before applying.
> 
> 
> My hair was soft before I even put a plastic cap on. I'm going to sleep with it on, rinse in the morning, and follow up with a moisture dc.


Ooooh this sounds so nice. I hope it turned it as awesome as it sounds.


----------



## JerriBlank

Aggie said:


> Ooooh this sounds so nice. I hope it turned it as awesome as it sounds.



I dc'd for about 5 hrs with the Nuance Raw honey mask. Moisturized with some Oyin hair dew with orange oil added. I had like 2 shed hairs and I saw zero broken hairs yesssss!


----------



## Aggie

JerriBlank said:


> I dc'd for about 5 hrs with the Nuance Raw honey mask. Moisturized with some Oyin hair dew with orange oil added. I had like 2 shed hairs and I saw zero broken hairs yesssss!


Well alrighty then. I might have to try this but with henna, not cassia. I don't have any cassia in my stash but it should still work just as well.


----------



## MzSwift

GettingKinky said:


> Help!!!
> 
> My hair has been getting sticky lately and I can't figure out why. I haven't changed my products (DB daily leave in, grape seed oil, DB transitioning Creme).  Once it's sticky it's really hard to wash the stickiness out.
> 
> I have a few ideas
> 
> - my grapeseed oil has gone bad- does that make hair sticky?
> 
> - I've gotten too heavy handed
> 
> - I stopped doing my ACV rinse- maybe my cuticles are raised and making my hair more sticky
> 
> I'm going to throw out my oil and get a new container and start my ACV rinses again. I hope that does the trick.



Sounds like a good plan.  Also, maybe it's time to clarify? 
I've had my Grapeseed oil for YEARSSSS with no problems (I understand about shelf life though).  Are the DB products old?


----------



## MzSwift

YesToHair! said:


> @ms.blue : monthly sounds like a good plan, thank u



ITA!

I used to keep my mini braids in for months at a time but I redid them every 3-4 weeks.  That helped to reduce manipulation.  You may be able to get away with doing that.  And you can redo the twists one by one - take one down, remove shed hair, finger detangle and retwist it.  That'll make the refreshes A LOT easier.
Low manipulation definitely helped to keep my hair healthy and retaining!  GL!


----------



## MzSwift

Just installed some twist extensions with Marley hair.  My new growth was getting to be too much for wet bunning.  I intentionally made them pretty scaply - I only used one bag when I typically use 4.  I added my henna tea to my braid spray mix so that won't go to waste.  I intend to wash and DC these weekly using watered down mixes. 

 I'll probably keep them in a bun for daily wear.  I hope to keep these in for a month and then relax next month before Christmas.


----------



## GettingKinky

MzSwift said:


> Sounds like a good plan.  Also, maybe it's time to clarify?
> I've had my Grapeseed oil for YEARSSSS with no problems (I understand about shelf life though).  Are the DB products old?



I hadn't thought about clarifying. That's a good idea. The DB products aren't old. But I have left the oil open sometimes so maybe that accelerated the aging.


----------



## YesToHair!

Thank you @kanozas and @MzSwift


----------



## SuchaLady

I ordered some Kenra just because Ulta had it on sale. This used to be my down boo back in the day thanks to @divachyk  Maybe I'll put it back in rotation, alternating with that and Joico for DCs.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @princess_z  and @tashboog


----------



## kanozas

Napp said:


> Ugh babyliss nano titanium flat irons just don't straighten my hair even at 410. I'm going back to the stove.




Have you tried to rollerset then blow-dry or flat iron?


----------



## princess_z

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @princess_z  and @tashboog



Thank you !


----------



## GettingKinky

My grapeseed oil was definitely not right. I just opened a new container today and it's so much smoother and the color is lighter. Hopefully this is the end of my sticky hair.


----------



## Guinan

I washed my braids and my scalp feels sooo good!!! I used kinky curly shampoo as my cleanser, Deva curl conditioner cleanser as my "DC", and then kinky curly knot today as my leave-in. It took me no time to do my hair.


----------



## Miss Kane

It never fails.... Every time I get my hair straightened it rains. They are calling for rain all this week.

Yep..... back to roller sets I go!


----------



## Sharpened

I want to try using hair sticks, the ones with the tassels on the broad ends. Off to search...


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair is not properly detangled and she is not happy.


----------



## Napp

kanozas said:


> Have you tried to rollerset then blow-dry or flat iron?



I don't feel like rollersetting at the moment


----------



## imaginary

Sharpened said:


> I want to try using hair sticks, the ones with the tassels on the broad ends. Off to search...



I love hair sticks. Can't wait till all of my hair is long enough.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> I ordered some Kenra just because Ulta had it on sale. This used to be my down boo back in the day thanks to @divachyk  Maybe I'll put it back in rotation, alternating with that and Joico for DCs.



@SuchaLady, ahhhh, Kenra brings back memories.  I am pretty sure I still have a liter or two left.


----------



## kanozas

Napp said:


> I don't feel like rollersetting at the moment




I know lol.  I'm transitioning....supposed to highlight my hair, rollerset and blowdry, trim...eventually treat the transitioning hair with Brazilian....lazy as hell!  LOL.  Ayyyy.   I figure that, if I don't start something, I'm screwed. The back of my ponytailed hair is going to dredloc soon haha.  I just keep brushing the top and sides and bunning.

But question:  With your texture, have you ever done it and gotten straight results?


----------



## WakandanPrincess

Every time I run my fingers through my hair, I gets lots of pieces in my fingers. I've tried protein treatments, moisturizing deep conditioners, and nothing seems to help. This is frustrating.


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> @SuchaLady, ahhhh, Kenra brings back memories.  I am pretty sure I still have a liter or two left.



Kenra is still part of my standard rotation. I started using it 5 years ago and I've seen no reason to replace it.


----------



## Napp

kanozas said:


> I know lol.  I'm transitioning....supposed to highlight my hair, rollerset and blowdry, trim...eventually treat the transitioning hair with Brazilian....lazy as hell!  LOL.  Ayyyy.   I figure that, if I don't start something, I'm screwed. The back of my ponytailed hair is going to dredloc soon haha.  I just keep brushing the top and sides and bunning.
> 
> But question:  With your texture, have you ever done it and gotten straight results?



Actually I used to be a straight haired natural and would press and curl my hair every 3-4 weeks. my hair was very thick back then. I could only get it straight like I wanted with pressing oil though. it's weird because I used the same products when I do others hair but when I do mine it's puffy


----------



## Damaris.Elle

I love how my hair looks from the overnight henna/green tea treatment I did this past Saturday...so glossy and burgundy


----------



## WakandanPrincess

My hair is shedding just watching these election results. I'm stressed so my hair is stressed.


----------



## divachyk

GettingKinky said:


> Kenra is still part of my standard rotation. I started using it 5 years ago and I've seen no reason to replace it.



But have you tried Joico Moisture Recovery Balm? That's some good stuff. Both Kenra & Joico are great products though.


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> But have you tried Joico Moisture Recovery Balm? That's some good stuff. Both Kenra & Joico are great products though.



I haven't. But I'm thinking of trying the Joico protein conditioner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @hatmat6


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sams Beauty sent me my shipping confirmation. love it


----------



## Guinan

I am so heartbroken over this election. I don't feel like doing anything...but I'm gonna. Tonight I plan on oiling my scalp with WGHO.


----------



## MzSwift

GettingKinky said:


> I haven't. But I'm thinking of trying the Joico protein conditioner.



Joico K Pak is great!  Smells like bananas. We used to use it the salon I worked at in the 90's.   I use it now as my mid step protein during relaxers.


----------



## rileypak

It's been a rough day 
I'm off to buy a wig and some hair products


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> But have you tried *Joico Moisture Recovery Balm?* *That's some good stuff. *Both Kenra & Joico are great products though.



Yes, it is  I have never known a hair love this pure 



GettingKinky said:


> I haven't. But I'm thinking of trying the Joico protein conditioner.



Buy the conditioner.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Yes, it is  I have never known a hair love this pure
> 
> 
> 
> Buy the conditioner.



I prefer Joico.


----------



## GettingKinky

SuchaLady said:


> Yes, it is  I have never known a hair love this pure
> 
> 
> 
> Buy the conditioner.





divachyk said:


> I prefer Joico.



Ok. I'm going to get the k-pak to replace AO GPB in my routine. If I like that I may consider trying the moisture recovery when I run out of Kenra.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don't know what it is, but I just can't get into my hair like I used to. It's been like this since 2015. I thought if I cut some of it, I'd be okay. Not working. I think I'm burnt out on doing my hair. I've even been wearing wigs w/no wig cap, sleeping on cotton (ok one is satin) pillow cases, and I even haven't been moisturizing. I'm surprised a beash has edges and a head full of hair.


----------



## divachyk

GettingKinky said:


> Ok. I'm going to get the k-pak to replace AO GPB in my routine. If I like that I may consider trying the moisture recovery when I run out of Kenra.



Are you talking about that Kpak conditioner or Kpak reconstructor?


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> Are you talking about that Kpak conditioner or Kpak reconstructor?



The conditioner. Is the reconstructor better?


----------



## divachyk

GettingKinky said:


> The conditioner. Is the reconstructor better?



Depends on what you looking for. Are you looking for a true protein treatment or just a conditioner with protein content? 

The Kpak Conditioner is conditioner with protein. The Kpak Reconstructor is a protein treatment much like AO GPB.


----------



## GettingKinky

divachyk said:


> Depends on what you looking for. Are you looking for a true protein treatment or just a conditioner with protein content?
> 
> The Kpak Conditioner is conditioner with protein. The Kpak Reconstructor is a protein treatment much like AO GPB.



I never thought of AO GPB as a treatment. I just thought it was a conditioner with protein. I'll have to look at the kpak reconstructor more carefully before I decide.


----------



## divachyk

GettingKinky said:


> I never thought of AO GPB as a treatment. I just thought it was a conditioner with protein. I'll have to look at the kpak reconstructor more carefully before I decide.



Good point. AO GPB could behave differently on my hair. I use it as a protein treatment.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

GettingKinky said:


> I haven't. But I'm thinking of trying the Joico protein conditioner.


If you're going to try  Joico con try the K Pak Intense Hydrator!! I tried the balm and found it too heavy at least for straight hair days. If you have fine hair try the Hydrator... it has protein and moisture.
The regular K Pak conditioner is also awesome.
As far as the K Pak Reconstructor I never found myself overly impressed with it but my hair doesn't seem to like protein.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

I was just thinking about how I wish to be all natural again lol but since my last relaxer was in April its going to be a longgggggggggg while .
But since I often trim my hair it shouldn't take as long as I think. Each time I trim I'm purging more relaxer.


----------



## victory777

1. Shea moisture has an interesting scent.
2.  to those who put me on Sarenzo's creamy oils... Now back to look at the lip scrubs.


----------



## Sharpened

I must stop touching my hair.
I must stop touching my hair.
I must stop touching my hair.
I must stop touching my hair.
I must stop touching my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @AmanitoreLove @mblake8 @NappyNelle @NCHairDiva @nene 1


----------



## nene 1

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @AmanitoreLove @mblake8 @NappyNelle @NCHairDiva @nene 1


Thank you!!! This is my first birthday shoutout in all my years here. I probably should stop lurking lol.


----------



## Miss Kane

Anything I put on my scalp causes it to act a fool. Not sure why but it has always been that way.


----------



## Sharpened

Miss Kane said:


> Anything I put on my scalp causes it to act a fool. Not sure why but it has always been that way.


Do you have a problem with conditioners as well? I chose to give them up.


----------



## Miss Kane

Sharpened said:


> Do you have a problem with conditioners as well? I chose to give them up.



No, I don't have an issue with conditioners unless I leave them on too long. I could never sleep with conditioner in my hair without my scalp revolting. LOL


----------



## Sharpened

Miss Kane said:


> No, I don't have an issue with conditioners unless I leave them on too long. I could never sleep with conditioner in my hair without my scalp revolting. LOL


Oh well, it is just me then... *sigh*


----------



## NCHairDiva

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @AmanitoreLove @mblake8 @NappyNelle @NCHairDiva @nene 1


Thank you very much!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My hair loves henna and it loves protein.


----------



## Smiley79

Wow I used my daughter's BRX braid spray a couple nights ago.....that stuff really softened and moisturized my hair. Who would of thought?


----------



## Beany

Smiley79 said:


> Wow I used my daughter's BRX braid spray a couple nights ago.....that stuff really softened and moisturized my hair. Who would of thought?




I used to LOVE this.


----------



## Napp

I am so happy with my new stove and Marcel irons. I can't wait to fully use them


----------



## cocomochaa

when i look at my profile pic it makes me sad.  my hair is no way that long or healthy anymore and every step i make forward i take 10 back. i've made so many mistakes and i just can't seem to get it right any more. i hate my hair. it used to be my crown and glory. 
 i don't have time to look after my hair the way i used but Ok... back to msm and evening primrose oil for starters.  
not looking for length anymore just health and thickness. one year from now i'll check in.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy Birthday  @isioma85 @JudithO @rayne


----------



## rileypak

My wig should be here Saturday


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@rileypak , mine as well. I really hope I like what I ordered.  I'm about to be on a wig kick if so.


----------



## Sharpened

Hair is starting to protest the reduced moisture in the air. Time to try rosewater or orange blossom water, although I detest the scent of either of them. Thank the Lord for EOs!


----------



## Smiley79

Beany said:


> I used to LOVE this.



I'm on day 3 and my hair is still soft. I can't believe it. I guess sometime old school is best.


----------



## Saludable84

Miss Kane said:


> Anything I put on my scalp causes it to act a fool. Not sure why but it has always been that way.



Same problem here


----------



## kanozas

Yo me he tintado y puesto  mis rolos lista pa ver un episodio de Celia Cruz y no me importa na' de Trumpez!   Jajaja!  Pero la secadora y blow-dry...ayyyyy!  Dubi/tubi pa esta noche.


----------



## JudithO

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy Birthday  @isioma85 @JudithO @rayne



Awwww thanks.... What? @isioma85 and I share the same birthday? Super cool!!!!!


----------



## AmeeraMadz

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @AmanitoreLove @mblake8 @NappyNelle @NCHairDiva @nene 1


Oh wow thanks soo much!!


----------



## Napp

Even though I'm short my back seems so frigging long. I feel as if it will take me ages to reach anything passed APL


----------



## Guinan

cocomochaa said:


> when i look at my profile pic it makes me sad.  my hair is no way that long or healthy anymore and every step i make forward i take 10 back. i've made so many mistakes and i just can't seem to get it right any more. i hate my hair. it used to be my crown and glory.
> i don't have time to look after my hair the way i used but Ok... back to msm and evening primrose oil for starters.
> not looking for length anymore just health and thickness. one year from now i'll check in.



((((HUGS)))) It will get better


----------



## Nightingale

My wash day is so much easier when I wash in braids or twists.


----------



## Sharpened

Making a list for WholeFoods, checking it twice
Seeing what I need, hoping it will suffice,

Rosewater
Orange blossom water
Cold-pressed castor oil
MegaFoods vitamins
Checking out styling products
Maybe take a peek in Ulta down the street?


----------



## victory777

@Sharpened . Lol .. That made me think about Santa Claus .


----------



## Sharpened

It just popped into my mind like that, probably because I am trying to avoid being annoyed with DH.


----------



## Saludable84

kanozas said:


> Yo me he tintado y puesto  mis rolos lista pa ver un episodio de Celia Cruz y no me importa na' de Trumpez!   Jajaja!  Pero la secadora y blow-dry...ayyyyy!  Dubi/tubi pa esta noche.



I miss doobies.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> It just popped into my mind like that, probably because I am trying to avoid being annoyed with DH.





I want to try orange blossom oil, however, I hate citrus on my hair, including the scents.


----------



## SuchaLady

So the one (and only) white stylist who Ive ever let touch my hair and ended up slaying me 1000 times over died over the summer and I had no idea   I dont get my hair done often so it was time for a holiday blowout when I go to schedule and find this out. How devastating. 

I have a permanent stylist who I go to for special occasions but for a simple lil blowout and curl I go to hair schools and will follow the person to the salon if I love them. Thats how I met him.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My nape is frustrating me. I feel like it's never going to look any better. It's super thin and scalpy. The hair in that area is 3a-ish so that makes it even worse. The -yerba and netwurks have given me fuzz in that area but I'm so impatient that I want faster results now smh.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> I want to try orange blossom oil, however, I hate citrus on my hair, including the scents.


I don't mind citrus as an undernote, but I cannot stand flowery scents. They irritate my nose.


----------



## kanozas

I have to say, my hair is a LOT longer than I thought it was.  Goodness....if only I hadn't trimmed the back 4 inches a few weeks back.  But anyhoo, I am due for a dusting.  My blowout turned out well and so soft.  Didn't have the heat protectant but used Camellia oil .  Hair is soft and moisturized.  Going to be rollersetting and blow-out much more often now.


----------



## Aggie

I'm going to miss messin' with my hair during my cruise which starts tomorrow morning for 9 days


----------



## GettingKinky

Aggie said:


> I'm going to miss messin' with my hair during my cruise which starts tomorrow morning for 9 days



Have a great time!!


----------



## YesToHair!

Aggie said:


> I'm going to miss messin' with my hair during my cruise which starts tomorrow morning for 9 days



Enjoy the cruise!


----------



## Guinan

Aggie said:


> I'm going to miss messin' with my hair during my cruise which starts tomorrow morning for 9 days



Where are you going? I just got back from a cruise to Honduras and Belize! Your gonna have soooo much fun!!! How are you wearing your hair? I wore box-braids; which was a big mistake! I going on another cruise in April and I plan on just wearing my hair out.


----------



## JerriBlank

Aggie said:


> I'm going to miss messin' with my hair during my cruise which starts tomorrow morning for 9 days



Safe travels!!


----------



## rileypak

It's here!!!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> It's here!!!



What kinda late night creeping you doing with that wig?


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> What kinda late night creeping you doing with that wig?




I've been getting the urge to color and cut my hair and I don't want to do either because I don't want to deal with that kind of maintenance so cue the wig(s).


----------



## divachyk

rileypak said:


> My wig should be here Saturday



Which did you get?


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I've been getting the urge to color and cut my hair and I don't want to do either because I don't want to deal with that kind of maintenance so cue the wig(s).



I was actually thinking of doing a blonde patch


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> Which did you get?



Outre Duby Feather Combo in 1


----------



## fasika

Currently sitting under the drier at the salon for the first time in over two years. I came totally on a whim. Let's hope I don't regret it.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I think I'm committed to growing out my hair out long again. Every time it starts to get long I cut it lol but it's always something!!! Annoying hair "tail", split ends, and worst of all my hair looks droopy and wavy-ish when it gets long and it just hangs there like hair instead of like _hair _lol. Like when it's shorter it looks "styled" without having to be. Longest my hair has ever been is a few inches from waist and I want to finally hit waist to see what that kinda life is like lol.

Did a protein treatment today and picked up a big bottle of one of my favorite serums. It's already growing back out pretty well so we shall see.  

My regimen is very basic. Wash, condition, hair serum, gel.

 I shampoo 2x a week, cowash whenever I need to. DC once a week.


----------



## NappyNelle

@Tamrin @Lucie Hey ladies. Where can I get a bottle of Haitian Black Castor Oil in Manhattan or Brooklyn? Thanks!


----------



## shasha8685

Loving the ease of this sew in! I'm over here plotting how I can continue weaving up my hair until summer. 

I love my hair but I really needed a break from it.


----------



## Meritamen

I am ready to get back to APL hair again. Just flat ironed my hair and I have made it to full SL. My ends need some TLC and I am still growing out the texlaxed hair. Still no plans to big chop but a trim would do my hair a how lot of good. I'm thinking by the end of 2017 I should be at APL. Debating whether I should go back to regularly wearing wigs or flat iron regularly (like once a month.) Still happy with my progress so far.


----------



## Anaisin

Unraveled my braids and my hair is really soft with no product on it.

Going to wear "space buns" next week


----------



## Napp

I'm going back to straight haired natural and bkting 4 times a year. Wash, dc, satin twists dry, flat iron on medium heat with my Marcel flat iron and pressing combs. one pass only. style. Repeat every 3-4 weeks. when I do a keratin I use my dryer and titanium flat iron 2 passes at 375-410.

 my hair used to be so thick when I was a " heat trained" natural. so I'm hoping this  works out for me again.


----------



## divachyk

I want to do a wash n go but I'm afraid of the tangles and SSKs that might happen if it's a fail.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I feel the same way.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> @divachyk I feel the same way.



I had a good starting point tonight. The curls was popping. The only thing I needed to do was apply gel and let it air dry but I chickened.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> I had a good starting point tonight. The curls was popping. The only thing I needed to do was apply gel and let it air dry but I chickened.


I already deal with ssks, so I've been on the fence about it due to that. I might try it sometime next year but as of right now, twists have been my go to style and just easier for me. I'm really not the type to do different styles given the amount of hair I have and my patience barely being there these days.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> I already deal with ssks, so I've been on the fence about it due to that. I might try it sometime next year but as of right now, twists have been my go to style and just easier for me. I'm really not the type to do different styles given the amount of hair I have and my patience barely being there these days.



How many twists do you put in?


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> How many twists do you put in?


It varies, but I may do 15-25 twists and leave them in for the rest of the week. This time I left them in for two weeks and was just spritzing with rose water in between. Thanks for suggesting the rose water btw, it's been working well as a refresher for my hair.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> It varies, but I may do 15-25 twists and leave them in for the rest of the week. This time I left them in for two weeks and was just spritzing with rose water in between. Thanks for suggesting the rose water btw, it's been working well as a refresher for my hair.



Yay! Glad you're liking it.


----------



## imaginary

The urge to experiment and play in my hair is so strong. Think I'm going to try something new next week and then postpone the henna treatment until the first week in December.


----------



## sarumoki

NappyNelle said:


> @Tamrin @Lucie Hey ladies. Where can I get a bottle of Haitian Black Castor Oil in Manhattan or Brooklyn? Thanks!


How does the Haitian castor oil differ from the Jamaican?


----------



## Lucie

NappyNelle said:


> @Tamrin @Lucie Hey ladies. Where can I get a bottle of Haitian Black Castor Oil in Manhattan or Brooklyn? Thanks!



Sorry hon, I get mine from Haiti. It stinks! LOL! PM me your addy and I can send you some. xx


----------



## NappyNelle

sarumoki said:


> How does the Haitian castor oil differ from the Jamaican?



I've only tried JBCO, but this is a good article: http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...ce-between-jamaican-haitian-black-castor-oil/



Lucie said:


> Sorry hon, I get mine from Haiti. It stinks! LOL! PM me your addy and I can send you some. xx



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Royalq

Sooo,  bored with my kinky twists right now.  I don't have the time or the money to deal with my natural hair right now.  I found a natural hair salon.  I might check them out and put in some dark brown or red box braids.


----------



## rileypak

Has anyone tried Terrene Fusions hair products before?


----------



## KinkyRN

Lost my wig MoJo but  don't feel like dealing with my hair. I really want to continue using my Xcel spray but its impossible to do with a TWA wash n go. I really need to get some braids installed but DD wants her hair done so she comes first.


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> Has anyone tried Terrene Fusions hair products before?


I think @Aggie might have used the products before, but I could be wrong.


----------



## sharifeh

Self trimming is easier said than done. I need a major trim and I'm always unhappy when I let a stylist do it.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Has anyone tried Terrene Fusions hair products before?



Or @faithVA 

Maybe.


----------



## Meritamen

Napp said:


> I'm going back to straight haired natural and bkting 4 times a year. Wash, dc, satin twists dry, flat iron on medium heat with my Marcel flat iron and pressing combs. one pass only. style. Repeat every 3-4 weeks. when I do a keratin I use my dryer and titanium flat iron 2 passes at 375-410.
> 
> my hair used to be so thick when I was a " heat trained" natural. so I'm hoping this  works out for me again.


@Napp which keratin treatment are you using?


----------



## rileypak

Thanks @Saludable84 @flyygirlll2  & @shawnyblazes 

I reread the thread on them. I'll be passing them by.


----------



## LovingLady

I love protective styling.


----------



## Napp

Meritamen said:


> @Napp which keratin treatment are you using?



hey I talk about it here https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/i-wasnt-expecting-this.786941/


----------



## CopperRose

I'm surprised I don't have a bald spot with all the bs going on and grad school applications due in 2 - 4 weeks. Ughhhhhh but my scalp is super itchy though


----------



## princess_z

Why is it cold here now finally and my hair doesn't seem to like any of my hair care products anymore and doesn't seem to know how to act?!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @BrownButterfly @godzooki @tricemcc


----------



## Sharpened

princess_z said:


> Why is it cold here now finally and my hair doesn't seem to like any of my hair care products anymore and doesn't seem to know how to act?!


Does your hair like humidity? Mine does and it is acting up as well.


----------



## princess_z

Sharpened said:


> Does your hair like humidity? Mine does and it is acting up as well.



I think it does. I live in a very humid place, but now that it's cold and dry out it seems like my hair is freaking out.


----------



## MzSwift

sharifeh said:


> Self trimming is easier said than done. I need a major trim and I'm always unhappy when I let a stylist do it.



I totally understand! Next time I trim, I'm gong to try it this way:


----------



## MzSwift

princess_z said:


> I think it does. I live in a very humid place, but now that it's cold and dry out it seems like my hair is freaking out.



Do your products contain humectants? They work best when it's humid out, not so much when it's dry out.


----------



## princess_z

MzSwift said:


> Do your products contain humectants? They work best when it's humid out, not so much when it's dry out.



Yes! I discovered last night my leave in does as well as my DC. 

I'm guessing this means I need to buy some new hair care products to make it through this dry winter. Usually I would be all up on that but a sister trying to conserve coins cause the holidays are coming.


----------



## sharifeh

MzSwift said:


> I totally understand! Next time I trim, I'm gong to try it this way:



Thanks! That looks really simple. I'll try it tonight. My hair is still super straight I got it flat ironed yesterday.


----------



## Sharpened

princess_z said:


> Yes! I discovered last night my leave in does as well as my DC.
> 
> I'm guessing this means I need to buy some new hair care products to make it through this dry winter. Usually I would be all up on that but a sister trying to conserve coins cause the holidays are coming.


I say keep the DC; ditch the leave-in. Try another leave-in and seal with a butter.


----------



## princess_z

Sharpened said:


> I say keep the DC; ditch the leave-in. Try another leave-in and seal with a butter.



Will try this. Any good recommendations of products I can find on the ground ? I would order something but I feel like this is an immediate hair need. Hair looking a mess.


----------



## MzSwift

Sharpened said:


> I say keep the DC; ditch the leave-in. Try another leave-in and seal with a butter.



Exactly! You can keep the products but just use them differently.  Or something heavy over the leave in.  You can start by using a condish you already have, preferably a cheap one.

You can try just using the humectant as your "L" in LOC and then just layer oil and condish over it. I'm cheap so I'm always looking for ways to use stuff I already have. Lol. GL!


----------



## victory777

princess_z said:


> Will try this. Any good recommendations of products I can find on the ground ? I would order something but I feel like this is an immediate hair need. Hair looking a mess.


Have you tried As I Am leave in?


----------



## Sharpened

princess_z said:


> Will try this. Any good recommendations of products I can find on the ground ? I would order something but I feel like this is an immediate hair need. Hair looking a mess.


I agree with @MzSwift. Have you tried coconut oil or shea butter over your leave-in?


----------



## princess_z

victory777 said:


> Have you tried As I Am leave in?





Sharpened said:


> I agree with @MzSwift. Have you tried coconut oil or shea butter over your leave-in?



No, I have used As I Am cowash, the curling jelly, and the double butter, but never the leave in. 

And no, I have never tried coconut oil (I've heard mixed things about it) or shea butter by itself though I have used butters that have shea butter in them. Maybe straight shea butter is the way to go ?


----------



## Sharpened

princess_z said:


> No, I have used As I Am cowash, the curling jelly, and the double butter, but never the leave in.
> 
> And no, I have never tried coconut oil (I've heard mixed things about it) or shea butter by itself though I have used butters that have shea butter in them. Maybe straight shea butter is the way to go ?


If you already have butters, try those over your current leave-in. I know Sally's has a ton of options (and they all contain coconut oil in some form).


----------



## princess_z

Thank y'all! Gonna try to see if I can't modify my routine to make these products work. Y'all are clutch.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I haven't had a perm in so long and i'm not really sure what i'm doing with my hair at this point especially since it's always braided underneath my wigs.


----------



## rileypak

I'm suddenly in the mood for a co-cleanse this evening...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I think about my hair a lot.  In my head I have a great routine down but then products , time, and my laziness throws it all out the window.


I would love mini braids.  I could cowash , henna , deep treat and just about anything in them. 

I love to washngo though and feel the urge to see my Curls but winter is not my friend in NJ. 

I would also love to wash my hair daily but can't do that because it stays wet all day.....

And then I like the occasional crochet braids or weave but only for 3 weeks ....

*sits and thinks about where this post is going *


----------



## imaginary

shawnyblazes said:


> I think about my hair a lot.  In my head I have a great routine down but then products , time, and my laziness throws it all out the window.
> 
> 
> I would love mini braids.  I could cowash , henna , deep treat and just about anything in them.
> 
> I love to washngo though and feel the urge to see my Curls but winter is not my friend in NJ.
> 
> I would also love to wash my hair daily but can't do that because it stays wet all day.....
> 
> And then I like the occasional crochet braids or weave but only for 3 weeks ....
> 
> *sits and thinks about where this post is going *



We are one.


----------



## Aggie

GettingKinky said:


> Have a great time!!


Hi hon. I am having a great time. I just purchased wifi for a day and will be checking in a couple times within that 24 hour period.   I just checked in to see what you ladies are up to and check on my family at home as well.


----------



## Aggie

pelohello said:


> Where are you going? I just got back from a cruise to Honduras and Belize! Your gonna have soooo much fun!!! How are you wearing your hair? I wore box-braids; which was a big mistake! I going on another cruise in April and I plan on just wearing my hair out.


Hi @pelohello, my cruise takes me to st kitts, san juan, st martin and grand turk. So far we've been on the sea for 3 days and make first land fall tomorrow, thank God.

ETA:

I tooka couple wigs with me and I've been changing them up based on my outings, .


----------



## Aggie

Hi yes


flyygirlll2 said:


> I think @Aggie might have used the products before, but I could be wrong.


 Yes I've used a few and I wrote the reviews of the ones I've used in the vendors forum already.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm still on my social media hiatus until December 1 (it's been *really* good to focus in on fitness and family and other things), but I permitted myself to log in to post at a poignant thread.

While logged in I thought I'd share what's been dominating my hair-related thoughts, in case it helps anyone:

The Green Beauty Channel is a godsend that has helped me "solve" my hair. So impressed by it and grateful for it. The LOC versus LCO video *that factored in porosity*?!?? I was sold on the channel with that video ALONE.
The Green Beauty Channel creator sometimes buns her hair using a little spongy donut. I found one at Sally's.
The Green Beauty Channel creator mentions wheat grass for health benefits and to address white/gray hair. I really want to try it, but I already have several supplements going on and feel I may need to hold off. I'm already using maca root (great for mood so far!), marine collagen, and a strong multi-vitamin for athletic women.
I find the Kent 16t course-toothed and fine-toothed seamless comb to be worth EVER penny. I loose way less hair when detangling with it. It's the best comb I've ever used. Ever. I got mine from Amazon.
Detangling stretched hair via the Harp Detangling Method and Funnel Detangling Method with Soultanicals Hair Glide and the Wet Brush then the Kent 16t seamless comb: Easy, fast, painless, very low hair loss, and all of that. 
Using Jakeala products (i.e., the ACV poo though it is strong for my hair, beer conditioner, and Honey Hair Thang Mask with clay) to do the MHM is working wonders for my hair so far. It's early. I'll keep trialing it to see the long term effects/results. I may try (switch in) the ACV rinse and conditioner cowash bar with the intent to improve, simplify, and/or speed things up even more.
Several of the hair and facial products at Etsy shop JLexiLLC look interesting. The Facelift in a Bar soap sounds amazing, but is pricey.
Shea Moisture's Professional Line is being discontinued *and is therefore on sale*. Here is a link: http://www.sheamoisture.com/Clearan...tems-Discount-applied-at-checkout_c_1898.html. The Clear Start shampoo feels like a good investment. The Clear Shine Glaze smells OLD. Before my products arrived but after I'd pushed "pay now," I did a chat with a Shea Moisture rep to ask about the products' expiration date. I got an interesting answer that I'll try to post in the sales thread.
In retrospect, I have no idea whether the SLAP I ordered from Amazon is authentic or not. So far, I guess it's not mattering much on my end. Amazon is getting a little tricky to navigate, though. In no way do I want to contribute to the undermining of the SLAP creator's business/profits. I will order the next one from the site directly.
Though I won't be able to reply to this thread until December 1, I'm glad to have logged back in today! Hope everyone is well! Many blessings all around!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Adelta89 @Bun Mistress @jamaicasmodona @karmaslove (not sure she logs in anymore)

Happy birthday.


----------



## rileypak

Loving my slap caps!
Always come through in the clutch


----------



## sarumoki

shawnyblazes said:


> In my head I have a great routine down but then products , time, and my laziness throws it all out the window.


So you and I are the same person?


----------



## Adelta89

shawnyblazes said:


> @Adelta89 @Bun Mistress @jamaicasmodona @karmaslove (not sure she logs in anymore)
> 
> Happy birthday.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

sarumoki said:


> So you and I are the same person?


Exactly.  Lololl


----------



## victory777

I will stay true to my BF list....I will stay true to my BF list... I will...


----------



## Meritamen

Patiently waiting for the APL 2017 challenge thread.


----------



## Royalq

Wow,  so it seems like I grew 3/4 an inch in 3 weeks.  So in the beginning of October I tried xcel 21 for two weeks.  At first I measured at 16 inches.  At the end of the two weeks I was disappointed to see I was still at 16. So I stopped using it.  I'm slightly anemic and that same week I received 2 iron infusion and since then have been taking Floradix liquid iron and 2 carbonyl iron pills.  Well that was October 25th, 3 weeks later the piece of hair is now 16 3/4! Growth aides have never worked for me no matter what.  Both pill and topical aides.  But I have always been slightly anemic.  Normal levels are 11.7-15.5 I'm always floating around 10.5. So I think the extra iron is for some reason giving me a huge boost.  And for reference I'm a slow grower , heavy shedder I grow 0.3 of an inch per month ( a little under 1/4) and I've been stuck at 16 inches since February.  So to go from 0.3 inches to nothing to 3/4 in 3 weeks is huge.

Eta: for the first time ever I might get 1 inch in a month!!  I'm hype.  If this happens I'll def keep up with the iron.  I'm assuming that im getting a huge boost because I was deficient.  It might level out to a normal 0.5. I'll take half an inch a month/6 inches a year over 0.3 per month/3-4 inches a year any day.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Working on creating a "t-shirt" towel to dry my curls. I did a horrible sketch, now I just need to take it to my aunt to see if she can sew it for me. While I'm at it I'll see if she can use the same sketch to make some silk wraps for my hair.


----------



## MzSwift




----------



## curlyTisME

My hair has pretty much evened back out from my asymmetrical cut a few months ago. I think consistency and healthy hair practices are definitely to thank! My goal is to be at blunt collarbone length by the summer. It will take some work but I am determined.

Shrinkage is still in full effect even though I get my hair pressed once a month (blowout). I can also stretch my blowouts for a month which is MAJOR!


----------



## jamaicasmodona

Thank you!!


----------



## Sharpened

What would happen if I sprayed jojoba oil on wet hair and them sprayed the Andalou Natural Hair Spray over it? Weekend experiment...


----------



## KidneyBean86

I see all the beautiful heads of hair on this board and wish I could get my hair super thick. With my shrinkage, I will forever be at TWA status.


----------



## Sharpened

I still cannot get the Album function on here to work for me.


----------



## Rocky91

I've been using the Mane Choice growth oil and I like it. I have no idea if it is actually giving me accelerated growth because to be honest I don't pay close attention to my regular growth rate BUT I do know that it feel like within a week of getting them installed, my twists were slipping down. 

It smells very nice! pleasant surprise because i still have nightmares of that wild growth hair oil that used to be popular and smells like hot garbage. i avoided all growth oils after that because i figured they would smell the same.


----------



## Saludable84

KidneyBean86 said:


> I see all the beautiful heads of hair on this board and wish I could get my hair super thick. With my shrinkage, I will forever be at TWA status.



Shrinkage is the eternal gift and curse of natural hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

I remixed my length check tee today
 I took it in on the sides and made it low cut. It fits much better and my measurements will be more accurate.


----------



## princess_z

Y'all...I bought products...even though I said I wasn't...cause I'm a product junky.

So spontaneous wash day with : SM JBCO Shampoo, Eden DC, SM Curl Smoothie, KCKT leave in, and Carol's daughter Mimosa Hair Honey.

Hair so soft. I don't even know what did it, but hair so soft. *strokes*

Oh another note, I don't know where I think in my mind I'm a put all these hair products I keep buying.


----------



## Nightingale

I think my edges may be getting a little thin. Nothing obvious and I can't tell by looking at old pics, but I feel like its true. Now the question is, do I wear it in down and out styles from now on or just leave the edges free and still bun?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

All the birthday people havent logged in for awhile.   Hmm....


----------



## sarumoki

Someone just gave me a Shea Moisture edge treatment that they didn't want. Not really sure what I'm supposed to do with it. It says "smooth and hold" but it doesn't smooth or hold anything. Plus my hair hates shea butter. Oh well. I really like the gel-cream-sorta liquid texture of the product though.


----------



## MzSwift

sarumoki said:


> Someone just gave me a Shea Moisture edge treatment that they didn't want. Not really sure what I'm supposed to do with it. It says "smooth and hold" but it doesn't smooth or hold anything. Plus my hair hates shea butter. Oh well. I really like the gel-cream-sorta liquid texture of the product though.



Maybe you can use it for braidouts? Or Bantu knot outs?


----------



## MzSwift

Guilty!! 
When I'm ordering hair items online:


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MzSwift said:


> Guilty!!
> When I'm ordering hair items online:



buahahahha!!!!!  I don't mind $5.99. its like  $10 and over.  I get HOT.. unless its like 16oz products in the  cart.  Weight makes me change my mind.


----------



## MzSwift

shawnyblazes said:


> buahahahha!!!!!  I don't mind $5.99. its like  $10 and over.  I get HOT.. unless its like 16oz products in the  cart.  Weight makes me change my mind.



Lol! Girl, that's when I start looking to see what I can get on Amazon Prime.


----------



## halee_J

Had to work my off day last weekend and I've just been playing catch up ever since. No hair time and its pretty pissed at me. Planning a wicked session starting friday night


----------



## Rocky91

Getting my first sew in since the big chop tomorrow. Kinda nervous because I honestly don't know if I'm gonna have enough hair to blend or if I'm going to have to use that closure that I ordered that hopefully comes in time....


----------



## Miss Kane

Why won't my hair wrap?!

When I was relaxed it would wrap perfectly. Even with a fresh press my hair won't cooperate. I think  I am just going to go back to roller setting.

The temptation to bump my ends every morning with the flat iron is overwhelming.

***deep sigh***


----------



## Sharpened

Since I am not styling my hair, the SLAP is too tight to use. I think I need a bonnet; I hate bonnets, LOL!

It will be a while before I need anything this big:


----------



## ClassyJSP

I don't know how I managed to misplace not 1 but 2 wet brushes..


----------



## Aggie

MzSwift said:


> Guilty!!
> When I'm ordering hair items online:


----------



## Aggie

I am so missing my hair right now. I actually can't wait for this cruise to be done with so I can enjoy my lovely tresses again. It feels like it's been forever


----------



## Lucia

So I just wandered onto the miss Jessie's site to see what's new. And I got hit with sticker shock it's now $32 for the 8oz and $58 for the 16oz baby buttercreme and the ingredients are worse than ever 

honestly I stopped using it ages ago when the ingredients started to decline now the good ingredients have practically disappeared the only good thing about it is it has Shea butter way down close to the bottom and it still smells delicious. But those ingredients could clog up traffic much less hair follicles.

Miss Jessie's baby buttercreme

Water (Aqua, Eau), Petrolatum, Glycerin, Mineral Oil (Paraffinum Liquidum, Huile Minerale), Fragrance (Parfum), PEG-100 Stearate, Acetylated Lanolin, Glyceryl Stearate, Yellow 5 (CI 19140), PEG-8 Dilaurate, Crambe Abyssinica Seed Oil, Ceteareth-20, Stearyl Alcohol, DMDM Hydantoin, Acrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Acrylate Crosspolymer, Aminomethyl Propanol, Panthenol, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Oil, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Caramel, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Coumarin, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Disodium EDTA, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Linalool, Limonene, Cinnamal

http://missjessies.com/baby-buttercreme#.WC6SDnROKf0


----------



## JerriBlank

Lucia said:


> So I just wandered sonto the miss Jessie's site to see what's new. And I got hit with sticker shock it's now $32 for the 8oz and $58 for the 16oz baby buttercreme and the ingredients are worse than ever
> 
> honestly I stopped using ages ago when they ingredients started to decline now the good ingredients have practically disappeared the only good thing about it is it has Shea butter way down close to the bottom and it still smells delicious. But those ingredients could clog up traffic much less hair follicles.
> 
> Miss Jessie's baby buttercreme
> 
> Water (Aqua, Eau), Petrolatum, Glycerin, Mineral Oil (Paraffinum Liquidum, Huile Minerale), Fragrance (Parfum), PEG-100 Stearate, Acetylated Lanolin, Glyceryl Stearate, Yellow 5 (CI 19140), PEG-8 Dilaurate, Crambe Abyssinica Seed Oil, Ceteareth-20, Stearyl Alcohol, DMDM Hydantoin, Acrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Acrylate Crosspolymer, Aminomethyl Propanol, Panthenol, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Oil, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Caramel, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Coumarin, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Disodium EDTA, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Linalool, Limonene, Cinnamal
> 
> http://missjessies.com/baby-buttercreme#.WC6SDnROKf0



I just saw a ton of these at Marshall's in my area. If they're reformulation AGAIN, then that explains why. Smh. 

On that note, I shouldn't have left those dandruff SheaMoisture masks on the clearance shelf. They were priced at  $6/apiece. I'm going back tomorrow to get them.


----------



## JerriBlank

Hrmmm, the discontinued SheaMoisture Cocktail mix is $17.99 on the site. They were $9.99 in Marshall's...*sigh*
I'm getting those too. Lol.


----------



## Napp

Sharpened said:


> Since I am not styling my hair, the SLAP is too tight to use. I think I need a bonnet; I hate bonnets, LOL!
> 
> It will be a while before I need anything this big:



I had one of these. it was so massive I felt like I was suffocating  when I went to bed. too much extra fabric. not to mention I got clowned by my fam for  wearing that thing lol


----------



## Napp

Miss Kane said:


> Why won't my hair wrap?!
> 
> When I was relaxed it would wrap perfectly. Even with a fresh press my hair won't cooperate. I think  I am just going to go back to roller setting.
> 
> The temptation to bump my ends every morning with the flat iron is overwhelming.
> 
> ***deep sigh***



Have you tried cross wrapping?


----------



## Miss Kane

Napp said:


> Have you tried cross wrapping?



I haven't tried that. I'll give it a try and report back. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Sharpened

I got a flippin' bald spot!


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> I got a flippin' bald spot!



How? What happened?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @flowinlocks 

@Wildflower


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> How? What happened?


I have no idea. I do not slick back my edges or put anything on them. There were two greys in the middle of it, so I am assuming it is age-related/perimenopausal. 




 I just hope I caught it early enough to reverse it. I will try the Xcel-21 Spray first.


----------



## prettybyrd

Has anyone here managed to get twists on heat damaged hair?  My ends may be a little straight after get it straightened last night.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I can't wait to do my hair next week. I'm long overdue for a good wash day.


----------



## sarumoki

I've been so tempted to transition lately, but I don't actually want to go through the process of transitioning. I just don't feel like relaxing my hair anymore.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just don't feel like washing and detangling my hair today, but I have too. It's been 7 days since I washed and I'm sure I have buildup from Xcel21...


----------



## curlyTisME

Nightingale said:


> I think my edges may be getting a little thin. Nothing obvious and I can't tell by looking at old pics, but I feel like its true. Now the question is, do I wear it in down and out styles from now on or just leave the edges free and still bun?



How do you protect your hair at night? Do you leave your bun in? JBCO has worked wonders with preserving mine and my baby daughters edges.


----------



## Saludable84

sarumoki said:


> I've been so tempted to transition lately, but I don't actually want to go through the process of transitioning. I just don't feel like relaxing my hair anymore.



Transitioning varies by the person. Mine was pretty harmless.


----------



## sarumoki

Saludable84 said:


> Transitioning varies by the person. Mine was pretty harmless.


How long did you transition for and how did you do it (braids, buns, etc)?


----------



## Saludable84

sarumoki said:


> How long did you transition for and how did you do it (braids, buns, etc)?



31 months. In the beginning rollersets. Then buns or twistouts which I wore pulled  up on my head. I first cut last year August then finished this year July.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Xcel21 has my edges pushing out of my wig.   I have to slick down after braiding my hair to get it decent.  


Fyi.  I'm tired of my wig already. Lololol


----------



## Nightingale

curlyTisME said:


> How do you protect your hair at night? Do you leave your bun in? JBCO has worked wonders with preserving mine and my baby daughters edges.




Usually I loosen the bun and bring it higher, like loose top knot.  I'll have to give JBCO a shot.


----------



## curlyTisME

Nightingale said:


> Usually I loosen the bun and bring it higher, like loose top knot.  I'll have to give JBCO a shot.



I think you will find it beneficial. You don't need a lot nor do you have to use it daily. 2-3x a week will be fine. I personally like the Tropical Isle Monoi scent.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @QueenAmaka @vmerie


----------



## Rocky91

I'm impressed, this closure on this weave looks good. Not too wiggy and very flat. 
Now I have to get back in the habit of wrapping up my hair at night again. ...haven't really done that in a while


----------



## princess_z

I had a friend give me the whole Mielle Organics product line. Will most likely use the conditioner this coming wash day.


----------



## SuchaLady

So that Kenra I was just raving about has my hair dry as the Sahara  I cannot believe this; I will have to rewash later tonight or tomorrow. My hair literally feels like hay


----------



## Rocky91

the one thing that ruins these kinky straight installs that are all over Youtube is the density. the textures look great but it's too much hair most of the time!
i'm browsing through looking for ideas on how to style my hair for this wedding this week.


----------



## Saludable84

My hair is soooooo soft and  I don't want to wash it. I love when the moisture last. 

But the way this netwurks on my scalp is set up


----------



## Philippians413

I wish I had kept some sort of hair product journal to keep track of how each product I tried responded to my hair. I'm definitely going to start doing that now though.


----------



## Miss Kane

Washed and conditioned my hair. I was too tired to do my color today.... Now I am trying to find the energy to do this roller set.

I need a nap.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I've been rotating protein treatments with henna treatments each month but now I can't remember which one I need to do at the end of this month . I need to keep a hair journal.
I'm also finally realizing I have never had protein overload because my strands will break if you look at them . Protein is a huge must for me. Had I realized that sooner, I'd be tail bone length.


----------



## Sharpened

I am getting tired of these stylists not answering phones, not returning emails, and not replying to Facebook messages. Is Father Yah trying to tell me not to get my hair done yet? *sigh*


----------



## Anaisin

I don't even have room for new products


----------



## beingofserenity

My sister bought some quemet products.  I'm glad she did because I've always wanted to try them and now I know I'll never buy them.  Their products are too small and I think they work like anything else, mind you I only tried it on a small section of my hair.

ehhh.


----------



## LavenderMint

While I'm grateful for the time I spent in locs, now I realize why people cut their hair off rather than pick them out- besides the time commitment. The damage seems never ending and it's so frustrating to know that length goals are not going to be a thing I can really do until all that is old is trimmed.


----------



## halee_J

This macadamia mask is *THICK * hope it tames the ng


----------



## curlyTisME

I will be wearing my go to goddess twists until I get my hair done on Wednesday JBCO on my edges and ends and I'll be good until hair day.


----------



## halee_J

Hair is did. Hair is happy.  and the Macadamia mask is


----------



## SlimPickinz

overtherainbow said:


> What's your hair length? A fast, easy protective style that I do is a chunky braid out or twist out pulled up into a French roll with a flexi 8 that has a detached stick. The flexi 8 is key because it doesn't snatch edges like bunning . The twist out takes me under a half hour  on wash day and the French roll takes a few seconds in the morning.


Let me YouTube French roll. I need a new protective style.


----------



## overtherainbow

Found out I'm anemic! no wonder I've been stuck at waistlength! I'm on iron supplements and I already feel better. I'm taking a hair, skin & nails vitamin and a multivitamin with biotin to help move things along! luckily I caught it before my hair starts shedding


----------



## LavenderMint

Big ole wash day hair


----------



## halee_J

Elasta qp creme conditiong poo was so nice...moisturizing detangling and smelled like orange Creamsicle  

the old mango butter was nice too *pours dc out*

why ppl gotta mess with a good thing?


----------



## Napp

halee_J said:


> This macadamia mask is *THICK * hope it tames the ng


 when did you relax?


----------



## CodeRed

Went to Shea Moisture's website to check out shampoos... Why do they have 40 of them. WHY.


----------



## halee_J

Napp said:


> when did you relax?



Hey @Napp about 18 months ago


----------



## sarumoki

I'm putting myself on a very strict no-buy until I use up all of these extra products I have laying around.

*said as I keep adding products to my wish list*


----------



## sarumoki

So apparently castor oil to thicken your edges really does work because I've been putting it on my edges to protect them from the wig cap and even other people have noticed that they've been looking thicker lately.


----------



## Napp

I posted this in the straight haired natural thread but I wanted to post it here so more people can see and I'm too lazy to make a new thread LOL

I've been waiting to make a post of this but I wanted to be sure it wasn't a fluke. when I wash my face sometimes water gets on my edges and curls them up. so I use this edge control ebin ny 24 hour edge tamer with extra mega hold.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And lay a scarf over it. my edges look straight and not greasy or producty. I use the tiniest amount. so far this has been the best edge control I've ever tried.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Napp said:


> I posted this in the straight haired natural thread but I wanted to post it here so more people can see and I'm too lazy to make a new thread LOL
> 
> I've been waiting to make a post of this but I wanted to be sure it wasn't a fluke. when I wash my face sometimes water gets on my edges and curls them up. so I use this edge control ebin ny 24 hour edge tamer with extra mega hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lay a scarf over it. my edges look straight and not greasy or producty. I use the tiniest amount. so far this has been the best edge control I've ever tried.


Is the efficacy the same as using edge tamer and a pea sized amount of gorilla snot at the same time? If so, where did you buy it at?  What does it smell like?


----------



## Napp

MileHighDiva said:


> Is the efficacy the same as using edge tamer and a pea sized amount of gorilla snot at the same time? If so, where did you buy it at?  What does it smell like?



I use this alone. I could not get the hang of gorilla snot. my edges are really rebellious and this slicks then down. I use a soft boar brush for distribution. and I put my scarf and when I take it off they look freshly straightened.  I was very surprised. I've been using it for about 2 weeks and my straight edges last all day. I might post a before and after. it has a light smell that I do not notice.

I bought it at a whim seeing it advertised by my local bss. it seems to be new on the market.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Napp, I'd love the before and after pix! Thank you for the review!

I just came back from my magic Google machine thingy and they have a 48 hr one too


----------



## Napp

MileHighDiva said:


> @Napp, I'd love the before and after pix! Thank you for the review!
> 
> I just came back from my magic Google machine thingy and they have a 48 hr one too



 48 hours?!  wow. I am pleased with the one I have though. I think I'll actually finish this edge control. I have a bunch of them that don't work at all.


----------



## halee_J

Ugh I want my products naaaaoooowww but imma hold off  on this cart til BF. Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## Anaisin

The good results I keep getting with Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt Moisturizer plus my new hit Joico Moisture Recovery treatment balm are killing my urge to buy stuff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

As many products as Sheamoisture keeps dropping, how about you bring back the original leave in conditioner.  
This daily hydration line with coconut gets the side eye.  I hate coconut oil for my hair!!!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday. @Miss_Jetsetter @Sunshine_One


----------



## Anaisin

I love the Chic Natural's wash routine. Think I'm going to continue doing it.


----------



## Lucia

halee_J said:


> Hair is did. Hair is happy.  and the Macadamia mask is



Which one did you use? I'm looking for another DC staple and ive been wanting to try something with macademina in it? Thanks


----------



## beingofserenity

My hair grows. I knew that intellectually, but I really see it now in practice. Because despite lots of breakage, ends popping off when I blow dry lol, trimming/butchering my hair multiple times to hack off crap ends over the past year, my hair has gotten noticeably longer. I'm tired of playing tho. I want to experience a year of perfect retention, so I'll be wearing crochet braids for the forseeable future. They are soooo, sooooooo easy to do. And such a variety of styles. I wantefdto try wearing a wig, but I don't think I can stand how it feels on my head. I also am fearful of it falling off.....

I want to redo my hair every two months.


----------



## Royalq

I'm switching out my kinky twists for brown box braids.  Might take 4 days to do but luckily I'm not going anywhere.  I think twists in general *** up my ends.  Whether my natural hair or in kinky twists my ends are always screwed.  So as I'm replacing the twists for braids I'm going to trim and for 2017 I'm going to braid my hair exclusively. No more twists outs, or twists when washing,  braids only.  I'll see how my hair fairs.  When retightening my kinky twists my ends seemed tangled up with the twists hair and I found so many splits and ssks.  Defeats the purpose of a low Mani style.  But I realized that my ends are always chewed no matter how well I take care of it.  And twists are my go to style and my wash method. My hair is in twists 95% of the time.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want to try faux locs. I think I'll do them next month. Right before Christmas. I need to watch some more YouTube videos. I want to try to get them to last until the end of March. My last semester of school is going to be super busy and I don't want to have to think about my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@GabbyABaby


@miss stress @naturallymine @ScorpioBeauty09 @SoopremeBeing


----------



## Royalq

Royalq said:


> Wow,  so it seems like I grew 3/4 an inch in 3 weeks.  So in the beginning of October I tried xcel 21 for two weeks.  At first I measured at 16 inches.  At the end of the two weeks I was disappointed to see I was still at 16. So I stopped using it.  I'm slightly anemic and that same week I received 2 iron infusion and since then have been taking Floradix liquid iron and 2 carbonyl iron pills.  Well that was October 25th, 3 weeks later the piece of hair is now 16 3/4! Growth aides have never worked for me no matter what.  Both pill and topical aides.  But I have always been slightly anemic.  Normal levels are 11.7-15.5 I'm always floating around 10.5. So I think the extra iron is for some reason giving me a huge boost.  And for reference I'm a slow grower , heavy shedder I grow 0.3 of an inch per month ( a little under 1/4) and I've been stuck at 16 inches since February.  So to go from 0.3 inches to nothing to 3/4 in 3 weeks is huge.
> 
> Eta: for the first time ever I might get 1 inch in a month!!  I'm hype.  If this happens I'll def keep up with the iron.  I'm assuming that im getting a huge boost because I was deficient.  It might level out to a normal 0.5. I'll take half an inch a month/6 inches a year over 0.3 per month/3-4 inches a year any day.



Well one week later And that hair piece has gone from 16 3/4 to now almost touching 17 1/4! I got an inch in one month with no growth aides. Who knew that anemia could wreck your hair? My anemia, even though it wasnt severe, seems like it was the source of my excessive shedding and slow growth. For years Ive been a slow grower. Im pissed I only just now figured it out. I could have been at my goal length by now if I knew this from the start. Welp, better late than never. Hopefully this boost continues for as long as possible.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

shawnyblazes said:


> @GabbyABaby
> 
> 
> @miss stress @naturallymine @ScorpioBeauty09 @SoopremeBeing




Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Miss Kane

I ended up straightening my hair after all. I think it's going to be humid again this week so I rolled it up with a few flexirods. I'll do this every night to resist the temptation to use my flat irons during the week.


----------



## imaginary

All these anemia posts are reminding me that I've been slacking on getting more iron tablets for the past few months or so... *is ashamed*


----------



## Guinan

I detangled my hair earlier today. I used diluted KCNT and sealed with coconut oil. I plan on washing my hair today; I'm just trying to figure out how to style my hair. My hair has been sooo dry and I think it's because of the weather and this one product that I started back using (Jane Carter incredible curls).


----------



## Napp

shawnyblazes said:


> @GabbyABaby
> 
> 
> @miss stress @naturallymine @ScorpioBeauty09 @SoopremeBeing



Today is my bday too


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Napp said:


> Today is my bday too



awwww soooooooky soooky now!!!!!!


 @Napp


----------



## miss stress

shawnyblazes said:


> @GabbyABaby
> 
> 
> @miss stress @naturallymine @ScorpioBeauty09 @SoopremeBeing


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Aggie

I really relaxed for the last 2 months from doing my inversions/scalp massages and because it works for me, I have to continue starting the first week in December. I can't miss for at least a 6 month stretch into next year.


----------



## Aggie

sarumoki said:


> I'm putting myself on a very strict no-buy until I use up all of these extra products I have laying around.
> 
> *said as I keep adding products to my wish list*


I'm with you @sarumoki. My strict "no-buy" will begin in December this year. I will only be replenishing staples that I run out of . I also know that my wish lists never ends . (sucks teeth!)


----------



## Aggie

Napp said:


> Today is my bday too


Awesome!

Happy Birthday @Napp


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy Birthday! @Napp


----------



## rileypak

Finally found some collagen peptides!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> Finally found some collagen peptides!!!


Where? I was looking for some. I only have Collagen Peptides for internal use, but want some to apply topically.


----------



## rileypak

flyygirlll2 said:


> Where? I was looking for some. I only have Collagen Peptides for internal use, but want some to apply topically.



Vitalproteins(dot)com
Also carried on Ama.zon too

I'm going to get a small jar and see how it goes...


----------



## rileypak

@flyygirlll2 
And I'm just going to try it externally on my hair and see how it goes (a test patch of course)...


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Detangling was wack last night! My roots were sooo tangled. I had been wearing my hair in a braid out for the past week and had been re-braiding my hair every night. I tried to braid starting from the very roots to reduce tangles, but...


----------



## GGsKin

Happy birthday @Napp


----------



## kanozas

Is GoldenMartBeautySupply.com fake?  I can NEVER order anything from them, through 3 diff. computers.  Anybody had success ordering?

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/hacapr.html


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

shawnyblazes said:


> @GabbyABaby
> 
> 
> @miss stress @naturallymine @ScorpioBeauty09 @SoopremeBeing


THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Happy birthday @Napp !!


----------



## flyygirlll2

rileypak said:


> @flyygirlll2
> And I'm just going to try it externally on my hair and see how it goes (a test patch of course)...


Please let me know how it goes whenever you get a chance.


----------



## halee_J

Lucia said:


> Which one did you use? I'm looking for another DC staple and ive been wanting to try something with macadamia in it? Thanks



I used the Macadamia professional ultra rich moisture masque


----------



## Napp

shawnyblazes said:


> awwww soooooooky soooky now!!!!!!
> 
> 
> @Napp


 
lol thanks everyone! I can't believe I'm 26! I'm starting to get old LOL My mom is currently in surgery so only thing I want right now is for things to be benign. pray for us ladies!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Napp said:


> lol thanks everyone! I can't believe I'm 26! I'm starting to get old LOL My mom is currently in surgery so only thing I want right now is for things to be benign. pray for us ladies!


Praying the best for your mom and you're still young!


----------



## Guinan

Napp said:


> lol thanks everyone! I can't believe I'm 26! I'm starting to get old LOL My mom is currently in surgery so only thing I want right now is for things to be benign. pray for us ladies!



awww...your just a baby!!!! Lifting your mom up in prayers


----------



## halee_J

@Napp* Happy Birthday girlie*!!!!

and I'm praying for your mom


----------



## Napp

MileHighDiva said:


> @Napp, I'd love the before and after pix! Thank you for the review!
> 
> I just came back from my magic Google machine thingy and they have a 48 hr one too



I still will come through with pics! It helps me get my mind off things.

First pic is what they look like after I wash my face. 

second is freshly applied and brushed with soft boar brush.

 third is after I put my scarf on and left it for a few minutes.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Napp , thank you for the visual!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I have an epic wash day planned for tomorrow. I wasn't planning on washing until Wednesday but I'm too excited to wait. I'll have access to my favorite shower. Currently doing a prepoo with my favorite prepoo (HH pumpkin and kokum chocolate deep conditioning mask). Will wash, do a protein treatment and then rollerset. Can't wait.


----------



## HappywithJC723

So, I got my sew in done. It's been in for  about a week in a half. I'm on the fence with it. I may get another one in a different style. I didn't like it at all last week, but it's growing on me now. I don't like the hair I chose. It sheds SO much! I got it based on the stylist's recommendation. I was very pleased with the service! She took her time and didn't braid my hair too tight! She does natural hair. I think I've found me someone to go to!


----------



## Anaisin

Is anyone getting the Curls blissful lengths liquid hair vitamin?

http://www.curls.biz/Blissful-Lengths-Liquid-Hair-Growth-Vitamin.html


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Vitalproteins(dot)com
> Also carried on Ama.zon too
> 
> I'm going to get a small jar and see how it goes...


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


>


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@shermeezy


----------



## KinkyRN

Anaisin said:


> Is anyone getting the Curls blissful lengths liquid hair vitamin?
> 
> http://www.curls.biz/Blissful-Lengths-Liquid-Hair-Growth-Vitamin.html


I'm thinking about it. Is there another comparable liquid vitamin that cost less or one that has good reviews?


----------



## Anaisin

KinkyRN said:


> I'm thinking about it. Is there another comparable liquid vitamin that cost less or one that has good reviews?



Only "liquid" vitamins I know are the gel pills with liquid inside of them. Not sure how comparable that is to plain liquid without the gel casing. Those are $10


----------



## Smiley79

I want to do a hair growth journey next year and see how much length I can achieve and retain in one year. My goal is to stick to a* simple and consistent regimen*. I plan to put together a list of some basic staples that I will stick to and some go to protective styles that I will lean on throughout the year.  I'm not feeling the PJ life anymore espcially when I don't see much of a change in my hair progress. It made me wonder why am I buying so many products? So I look forward to trying a simplified hair journey next year. I still have a quite a bit of products to finish up so I might start this journey in February.


----------



## Anaisin

I honestly give up. I'm annoyed. They are barely posting their sales


----------



## Sunshine_One

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday. @Miss_Jetsetter @Sunshine_One



@shawnyblazes

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## OnMyThrone

Thanks for the collagen peptides rec

My hair and skin look great!!!!!


----------



## Anaisin

Anaisin said:


> I honestly give up. I'm annoyed. They are barely posting their sales



Never mind, SheScentIt came through lol


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Vitalproteins(dot)com
> Also carried on Ama.zon too
> 
> I'm going to get a small jar and see how it goes...



I use some collagen that you add to water. I know it made me gain about 3lbs, but Im sure its helping with my muscles skin and hair and nails as they arent breaking as much and appear stronger. I need to be more consistent with it though. 

I do and dont take collagen for hair. I take it so that my hair doesnt get cheated. If that makes sense.


----------



## AgeinATL

Anaisin said:


> Never mind, SheScentIt came through lol



Where?! I've been waiting on their sale.


----------



## Anaisin

AgeinATL said:


> Where?! I've been waiting on their sale.



I saw it on this blog 

http://www.maneobjective.com/2016/1...cyber-monday-sale-guide-natural-hair.html?m=1


----------



## AgeinATL

Anaisin said:


> I saw it on this blog
> 
> http://www.maneobjective.com/2016/1...cyber-monday-sale-guide-natural-hair.html?m=1



Thanks!!


----------



## Anaisin

Is naturallycurly/curlmart being dragged on their social media? If not, they should be. They're stressing me out


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really don't have time to answer a million questions about what will work for someone's hair. I don't know. I've never seen it wet, I've never done your hair and I'm pretty sure I've never even touched it. And don't get mad when I say I use different things in my hair and don't give you an exact list. Nobody has time to list 50-11 products and why I use each one and how my hair reacts to it. I don't have time. I can not. I will not.


----------



## curlyTisME

Royalq said:


> Well one week later And that hair piece has gone from 16 3/4 to now almost touching 17 1/4! I got an inch in one month with no growth aides. Who knew that anemia could wreck your hair? My anemia, even though it wasnt severe, seems like it was the source of my excessive shedding and slow growth. For years Ive been a slow grower. Im pissed I only just now figured it out. I could have been at my goal length by now if I knew this from the start. Welp, better late than never. Hopefully this boost continues for as long as possible.




What are you taking for your anemia?


----------



## Royalq

curlyTisME said:


> What are you taking for your anemia?


I had 2 iron infusions in October. I need to have a surgery done in December so I'm taking 2 iron supps at a higher dosage than normal because if my iron is low they will cancel my surgery.  So I'm taking 20ml of Floradix first thing in the morning on an empty stomach ( I also avoid dairy products because calcium can impede absorption) then in the middle of the day I take 2 Feosol CARBONYL iron tablets.  The carbonyl is important,  it is gentler than the iron salt ferrous sulfate and is the only iron tab that helps me.  I was on feosol  ferrous sulfate for 3 months and my iron levels dropped instead.  I remember taking a different brand of carbonyl iron last year and my levels improved.  I also take one 500mg vitamin c tablet with the iron tablet. If it wasn't for the surgery coming soon I would just take 1 carbonyl iron tablet and that's it. That with the iron infusion would have raised my iron levels over the course of a few months.


----------



## Sharpened

DH has been giving me hair complements nearly every week; he really does not want me to cut it.


----------



## Dee_33

I've decided to transition to natural.  Last relaxer was 10/7/16, I got braces on 10/28/16 and have to wear them for a year.  I will have my relaxed hair cut off the day my braces are removed.  My transition plan is to wear french braids, dutch braids, buns, and ponytails, I will also see a stylist for an occasional rollerset, or rodset, I'm trying to avoid heat as much as possible.


----------



## DeepBluSea

Need to take my braids down since I'm off Black Friday. But don't really want to because I don't have an appointment until the next week. I haven't done my hair since May and I'm loving it. But I do need to give my hair a little break. Ugh. I don't want to comb my hair!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have to keep reminding myself. I have a long back.  Being able to pull my hair from the back stretched, I have to be BSL and it is what it is.

APL and BSL for me is a longgggggggg milestone.  It is what it is.  Its disappointing but oh well.

 I just need to figure out how to get over this hump without chopping my hair off. I get here all the time and get fed up.  10 years in and honestly I know , I'll never relax again , Im just at the point where I want to wear my hair out and have it frame my face.


----------



## LavenderMint

My hair is ridiculous.
Three broken clips.


----------



## Sharpened

shawnyblazes said:


> I just need to figure out how to get over this hump without chopping my hair off. I get here all the time and get fed up.  10 years in and honestly I know , I'll never relax again , Im just at the point where I want to wear my hair out and have it frame my face.


I plan to do mini-braids or headwraps over cornrows to keep from cutting.

You should be proud; you got A LOT of nice hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sharpened said:


> I plan to do mini-braids or headwraps over cornrows to keep from cutting.
> 
> You should be proud; you got A LOT of nice hair.



Thank you. I hope next year to retain at least 6 inches of hair.  I need to find a style that allows me to wash frequently, and not have a lot of tangles.

 Any ideas?  Maybe I can get mini box braids and keep them bunned. @Sharpened


----------



## Pygmy_puff

I'm excitedly waiting for the satin lined caps I ordered from Naturalsis72 to come in the mail! No more wearing a bonnet under my knit hats for me anymore! Woo hoo!


----------



## AgeinATL

shawnyblazes said:


> I have to keep reminding myself. I have a long back.  Being able to pull my hair from the back stretched, I have to be BSL and it is what it is.
> 
> APL and BSL for me is a longgggggggg milestone.  It is what it is.  Its disappointing but oh well.
> 
> I just need to figure out how to get over this hump without chopping my hair off. I get here all the time and get fed up.  10 years in and honestly I know , I'll never relax again , Im just at the point where I want to wear my hair out and have it frame my face.



Stay encouraged SB. We all go through this phase. Just reassess your regimen/products and try to figure out how to get over the hump.

Like @Sharpened suggested, maybe mini twists/braids are the way to go. You can still wash them and the twists/braids keep the hair from tangling too much.


----------



## Royalq

I just found THE craziest split end in history. Yeah,  kinky twists absolutely chew my ends.  Im replacing them with box braids and I found a split,  3 inches long,  13 splits on it!!  WT absolute F?? I was so shocked.  As I'm taking down the twists the hair is tangled up with my real hair so badly.  Ugh.  13 splits on one hair,  that's brutal. Never doing kinky twists again.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Royalq said:


> I just found THE craziest split end in history. Yeah,  kinky twists absolutely chew my ends.  Im replacing them with box braids and I found a split,  3 inches long,  13 splits on it!!  WT absolute F?? I was so shocked.  As I'm taking down the twists the hair is tangled up with my real hair so badly.  Ugh.  13 splits on one hair,  that's brutal. Never doing kinky twists again.


OMG!! I'm sorry that happened! It's a good thing you are observant of your hair and learned that that style doesn't work for you! Imagine if you kept wearing it back to back without realizing and it slowly ate all your hair!


----------



## Prettymetty

I planned on washing and straightening my hair tonight, but I'm feeling really hair lazy... I'm going to make a peppermint mocha and see if that gives me a little pep in my step.


----------



## Royalq

Pygmy_puff said:


> OMG!! I'm sorry that happened! It's a good thing you are observant of your hair and learned that that style doesn't work for you! Imagine if you kept wearing it back to back without realizing and it slowly ate all your hair!


I think twisting my hair in general has done more harm than good. Ill be braiding and bantuing exclusively next year and see how i fair


----------



## imaginary

I wanted to do a henna treatment overnight, but since I have to go out tomorrow and don't feel like baggying under a hat, that's postponed. Also I don't want to walk around smelling like henna.


----------



## halee_J

rileypak said:


>


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just tried a halo braid.  Looks great on one side, not so much on the other.  It could be very cute though. 

I look super young,lol.


----------



## halee_J

2 more days till BF.


----------



## DarkJoy

my hair is still very happy with the protein and DC BEFORE shampoo. way  more retention and almost no hair loss during wash.

and if the x-cel 21 is any indication, she seems to like and tolerate liquid leave ins. ok... so liquid=yes and creamy or heavy = no. Got it, queen hair!

wish I knew this year's ago! I'd be classic length by now


----------



## sarumoki

I hate doing something awesome with my hair and not remembering how I did it.


----------



## discodumpling

Haven't washed my hair in almost 2 weeks...#GiantFail ..Haven't used a comb in 2 weeks either. Thankful that my hair just doesn't up and walk off my head!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Barbara @Tianatural 
 Have a wonderful day today!! Happy birthday.


----------



## KinkyRN

KinksAndInk said:


> I really don't have time to answer a million questions about what will work for someone's hair. I don't know. I've never seen it wet, I've never done your hair and I'm pretty sure I've never even touched it. And don't get mad when I say I use different things in my hair and don't give you an exact list. Nobody has time to list 50-11 products and why I use each one and how my hair reacts to it. I don't have time. I can not. I will not.


Just send them to the LHCF. If they are interested enough they'll do it.


----------



## KinkyRN

Anaisin said:


> Is anyone getting the Curls blissful lengths liquid hair vitamin?
> 
> http://www.curls.biz/Blissful-Lengths-Liquid-Hair-Growth-Vitamin.html


I just bought 2 bottles for the price of 1. Use code FB50 shipping was $5. I'll stick to this and ditch my other vitamins.


----------



## rileypak

KinkyRN said:


> I just bought 2 bottles for the price of 1. Use code FB50 shipping was $5. I'll stick to this and ditch my other vitamins.


----------



## sgold04

I was too lazy to DC last week so I applied Shea Moisture Deep Treatment DC (I think that's what it's called) to my hair as part of my normal twisting routine....my hair was so soft and curly for the entire week! I've been going too long before retwisting and usually end up with a ton of ssks, but not this time. I tried it again last night


----------



## Anaisin

KinkyRN said:


> I just bought 2 bottles for the price of 1. Use code FB50 shipping was $5. I'll stick to this and ditch my other vitamins.



This was a good deal, I got 2 bottles as well. Wonder how long their shipping takes, never purchased from them before


----------



## KidneyBean86

I'm browsing pictures on the internet to try to find a style for graduation. I've been wearing a puff everyday since starting nursing school so I want to go all out for graduation. Any suggestions are helpful.


----------



## Anaisin

KidneyBean86 said:


> I'm browsing pictures on the internet to try to find a style for graduation. I've been wearing a puff everyday since starting nursing school so I want to go all out for graduation. Any suggestions are helpful.



I like this style, I want to try it but I'm lazy so it may or may not happen lol


----------



## Smiley79

I no longer have the need for cowash products. Shampoo, conditioner, leave ins/styling product and oils are all i need.


----------



## Anaisin

Smiley79 said:


> I no longer have the need for cowash products. Shampoo, conditioner, leave ins/styling product and oils are all i need.



Same


----------



## Pygmy_puff

I am stressing out trying to decide what on earth to do with my hair for my wedding in March. I can't make up my mind whether to get some kinky straight clip ins for a vintage updo, or if I should just blow out my natural hair and throw some wand curls in it? decisions, decisions...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@shoediva2006  Happy bornday!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

A cheese danish will tempt me every time.  SMH. EVERY time.


----------



## Sharpened

Pondering combining MSM and biotin into emu oil as a growth aid...

...combining eggs, unsalted butter, and a splash of ACV as an overnight treatment...

...shark powder?


----------



## halee_J

Ok so im just going to get a couple wigs and some supps and then Ill be done...then a no buy till January


----------



## halee_J

halee_J said:


> Ok so im just going to get a couple wigs and some supps and then Ill be done...then a no buy till January



I lied. Im also planning on BB tea tonight and a magic star set.


----------



## MzSwift

KidneyBean86 said:


> I'm browsing pictures on the internet to try to find a style for graduation. I've been wearing a puff everyday since starting nursing school so I want to go all out for graduation. Any suggestions are helpful.



Congratulations!! 

You might want to choose a style that's flat on the top so your cap will sit well. I did a braidout with the front pinned going toward the back, a tendril left on either side and the back left to hang so it looked like I had hair in my pictures. Lol

Similar to these:

















HTH!


----------



## MzSwift

kanozas said:


> Is GoldenMartBeautySupply.com fake?  I can NEVER order anything from them, through 3 diff. computers.  Anybody had success ordering?
> 
> http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/hacapr.html



This is a legitimate bss. I used to order from them religiously until I found  Amazon and hairsisters. It's honestly been a few years though.  The shipping was reasonable and quick. I'm actually planning to order from them within the next couple of weeks. I wonder what's going on.


----------



## kanozas

MzSwift said:


> This is a legitimate bss. I used to order from them religiously until I found  Amazon and hairsisters. It's honestly been a few years though.  The shipping was reasonable and quick. I'm actually planning to order from them within the next couple of weeks. I wonder what's going on.





I figured it was the product I wanted.  Saw some others in the same line and they didn't have the "cart."  Bummer.


----------



## Beany

Would anybody be interested in a vitamins/supplements challenge for 2017? I know there was one in 2015, but I couldn't find one for 2016.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Does anyone still use bobeam or chagrin valley shampoo bars?


----------



## lindseyerinc

Beany said:


> Would anybody be interested in a vitamins/supplements challenge for 2017? I know there was one in 2015, but I couldn't find one for 2016.


I would! I have a ton of Andrew Lessman vitamins (over a year supply) and bamboo tea


----------



## blackeyes31626

I don't need anything else....but here I am still making carts and ish. smh


----------



## HappywithJC723

So...after 2 weeks I don't think I can take this sew in anymore. I miss my hair and the easiness of it. I think I may stick to wigs for when I want change and maybe venture into straightening my hair every now and then. IF I decide to do a sew in again I may opt for a shorter style and maybe curly/kinky type hair.

I'm gonna TRY to keep it in for 2 more weeks though so I can feel like I got my $$$ worth...


----------



## Pygmy_puff

HappywithJC723 said:


> So...after 2 weeks I don't think I can take this sew in anymore. I miss my hair and the easiness of it. I think I may stick to wigs for when I want change and maybe venture into straightening my hair every now and then. IF I decide to do a sew in again I may opt for a shorter style and maybe curly/kinky type hair.
> 
> I'm gonna TRY to keep it in for 2 more weeks though so I can feel like I got my $$$ worth...


Aw, really? But it looked SO pretty in the picture you posted!! Is it just the shedding that's driving you crazy or is the weave a lot of work too? Did you leave out any hair or did you use a closure? 
Sorry for all the questions, I've been thinking about getting a weave myself...


----------



## HappywithJC723

Pygmy_puff said:


> Aw, really? But it looked SO pretty in the picture you posted!! Is it just the shedding that's driving you crazy or is the weave a lot of work too? Did you leave out any hair or did you use a closure?
> Sorry for all the questions, I've been thinking about getting a weave myself...



Thank you so much! No need to apologize for the questions, I don't mind at all. The shedding is like #1 on my list of annoyances. If I do another weave it will be with different hair. I went with Sensationnel Premium Next based on the stylist's recommendation. I should've asked LHCF for hair recommendations. My second annoyance is the styling. I'm used to just waking up, moisturizing, sealing and putting my hair up in a puff. This style takes prep....I have to do flexi rods the night before or flat iron before going any where. I am in  no way, shape or form good at using a flat iron, so it takes me some time to get it right. I also don't own a good, quality flat iron. I chose to have no leave out. I'm not exactly a fan of the closure. I chose the sensationnel 3 way lace part. I had to doctor the part with concealer to make it look good. 

All in all, I think I will keep this in a couple more weeks and maybe get another weave in the future. This is my first time and it's a learning experience.


----------



## halee_J

Yes! @Beany  I was just coming in here to say Im excited to join 2017 challenges. I have renewed hair excitement 

Other RT:

I'm not looking for increased growth necessarily from BB tea, rather improve the quality of the hair im growing. Hopefully the silica from the BB tea will help with my naturally HiPo hair. I've replaced most of my water intake this winter with hot water/unsweetened tea so it shouldn't be hard to be consistent with this.

I WAS going to order from Sams....that shipping tho  aint finna pay aladat. not for synthetic hair. Wish I was in more diverse area so I could get these things on the ground


----------



## Royalq

@halee_J I have renewed excitement too because I'm about 6-7 inches from my goal length of 24 inches.  When I was a twa i was obsessed with length. When I hit 8 inches I stopped caring and hardly length checked.  Now that my hair is 16-18 inches and I'm close to my goal I have a renewed spark.  If these box braids do me well I might ride box braids until i hit goal length. I'm shopping for a new moisturizing shampoo,  a deep conditioner, and I'm making a dyi braid spray. I'm sticking to my iron and vitamins.  I bought a super sized satin bonet to put all my braids into. Hope to be there by this time next year. I just discovered I have high porosity hair so I'm going to use products that target that.  SMs hipo shampoo and masque, maybe an oyin hair dew, using aloe vera juice in my braid spritz,  sealing my braids.


----------



## halee_J

Ooooh @Royalq you must be so excited! Youre so close girl  once you keep the protect and moisture game up you  will most definely get there.

I went through a rough time first half of this year and now trying to get back on track. I basically abandoned it. Was kind good in a way cause I actually got to MBL but had to cut back to bsl due to 3-4inches of chewed up ends. Im back on my vits eating right and making the investment in my hair again. Also about to purchase a  new gym membership 2017 is gonna be poppin!


----------



## Saludable84

I'm not going back in that sales thread. 

Not today Satan.


----------



## angelmilk

5 months ago I big chopped down to 1.5 inches. My hair was relaxed and breaking/ shedding. Before that I was natural but with constant breakage at the ends, tangling at the crown, and lots of single strand knots. Now my hair is about 4 inches long and THRIVING. Thick from roots to ends. My curls define easier than ever now. It just shows that when you stop being lazy and follow the "rules" (protective styling, a protein/moisture balance, frequent deep conditioning) , you'll get great results. <3


----------



## Sharpened

Am I the only one who watches basketball, pro and college, to see how the boys are styling their hair?


----------



## Daina

I watch bball pro and college but it ain't for the hair....


----------



## Bibliophile

I watch pro football to look at locs...and _other_ things


----------



## Sharpened

Daina said:


> I watch bball pro and college but it ain't for the hair....





Bibliophile said:


> I watch pro football to look at locs...and _other_ things


 Y'all wrong, wrong, *wrong,* wrong, wrong!


----------



## ms.blue

I keep forgetting that my hair seems to thrive without using heat (the blowdryer) but I like using the blowdryer.  I have been heat free for a month now (I went heat free then used heat one time then it became a weekly thing) and my hair feels thicker.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

HappywithJC723 said:


> Thank you so much! No need to apologize for the questions, I don't mind at all. The shedding is like #1 on my list of annoyances. If I do another weave it will be with different hair. I went with Sensationnel Premium Next based on the stylist's recommendation. I should've asked LHCF for hair recommendations. My second annoyance is the styling. I'm used to just waking up, moisturizing, sealing and putting my hair up in a puff. This style takes prep....I have to do flexi rods the night before or flat iron before going any where. I am in  no way, shape or form good at using a flat iron, so it takes me some time to get it right. I also don't own a good, quality flat iron. I chose to have no leave out. I'm not exactly a fan of the closure. I chose the sensationnel 3 way lace part. I had to doctor the part with concealer to make it look good.
> 
> All in all, I think I will keep this in a couple more weeks and maybe get another weave in the future. This is my first time and it's a learning experience.



Thanks for answering my questions!  
That does sound like a real pain to deal with! Hopefully you can make it last a couple more weeks so you can get your money's worth!  I'm thinking about doing a kinky-curly sew in with leave out. Though from what I hear that is a lot of work too!​


----------



## CodeRed

I'm hoping Ulta has it's liter sale in late December so I can be ready for next year without having to shop in January.

I'm going to experiment and see if I can get everything I need before the year starts and just use staples next year...

I'll probably find a new obsession lol.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

halee_J said:


> Yes! @Beany  I was just coming in here to say Im excited to join 2017 challenges. I have renewed hair excitement
> 
> Other RT:
> 
> I'm not looking for increased growth necessarily from BB tea, rather improve the quality of the hair im growing. Hopefully the silica from the BB tea will help with my naturally HiPo hair. I've replaced most of my water intake this winter with hot water/unsweetened tea so it shouldn't be hard to be consistent with this.
> 
> I WAS going to order from Sams....that shipping tho  aint finna pay aladat. not for synthetic hair. Wish I was in more diverse area so I could get these things on the ground



Do you mean Sam's Beauty? If you order more than $30 you can get $4.99 shipping if you use the code "flat499". I use it all the time. I wish it was FREE shipping, though!


----------



## imaginary

It's so annoying how these brands selling individual crochet braids don't tell you how many braids are supposed to come in a pack.


----------



## Shiks

I need to re-commit to my hair journey. I am relaxed,just cut back to APL from almost BSL because I wanted a change. I no longer feel like doing my weekly deep conditioning. I think I may start buying new deep conditioners to see if that helps to get me excited again. @CodeRed could you tag me if you see the liter sale?


----------



## CodeRed

Shiks said:


> I need to re-commit to my hair journey. I am relaxed,just cut back to APL from almost BSL because I wanted a change. I no longer feel like doing my weekly deep conditioning. I think I may start buying new deep conditioners to see if that helps to get me excited again. @CodeRed could you tag me if you see the liter sale?


Will do. I didn't realize it started in December... I always thought late January but I'm looking back at past posts and people are talking about participating in it the last week in December all the way through January...


----------



## halee_J

Pygmy_puff said:


> Do you mean Sam's Beauty? If you order more than $30 you can get $4.99 shipping if you use the code "flat499". I use it all the time. I wish it was FREE shipping, though!




It didnt work for me, I think its only for domestic US orders, I'm  in Canada... they wanted to charge me like 40 for ship :/

But! I forgot  house of beauty world sold wigs too,  not as wide of a selection but I got the one I wanted and the shipping was cheap


----------



## halee_J

Excited for the  of packages next week


----------



## Philippians413

Just bought--and will be returning--Camille Rose's Curl Maker. The smell is so bad that I don't even care about its performance. It smells like sour, unripened  citrusy fruit.


----------



## Coilystep

Philippians413 said:


> Just bought--and will be returning--Camille Rose's Curl Maker. The smell is so bad that I don't even care about its performance. It smells like sour, unripened  citrusy fruit.


That sucks that you didn't like the smell. I love curl maker. The smell hasn't bothered me it smell like marshmallows to me and it disappears.


----------



## Philippians413

stephanie75miller said:


> That sucks that you didn't like the smell. I love curl maker. The smell hasn't bothered me it smell like marshmallows to me and it disappears.



I wonder if I just got a bad or old batch then, because this sour citrusy smell in mine is nowhere near marshmallows lol. I'll have to check some of the other bottles when I take mine back to Target.


----------



## Saludable84

Philippians413 said:


> I wonder if I just got a bad or old batch then, because this sour citrusy smell in mine is nowhere near marshmallows lol. I'll have to check some of the other bottles when I take mine back to Target.



No. It stinks. Like tangy underarms. I posted it as a Miss back in the summer. I couldn't get through 1/4 of the bottle. The smell was just disgusting.


----------



## GettingKinky

So I used to do an ACV rinse on every wash day. Then the bottle I used to make my rinse grew mold (ewww gross) and I was too lazy to go buy another bottle. So for many months I just skipped this step. Well I finally used up a bottle of conditioner and used that bottle to make more ACV rinse. My hair is soooo smooth!!!  I will never drop this from wash day again.


----------



## victory777

Hey @halee_J !!
How are you liking the Keracare creme hairdress?  Is there a lot if buildup? I ordered it from Jc Penney for $5. I have the humecto that I really like, but haven't ventured past this.


----------



## MzSwift

Shiks said:


> I need to re-commit to my hair journey. I am relaxed,just cut back to APL from almost BSL because I wanted a change. I no longer feel like doing my weekly deep conditioning. I think I may start buying new deep conditioners to see if that helps to get me excited again. @CodeRed could you tag me if you see the liter sale?



I'm in this same boat. I know I _should _DC but I'm not feeling it. So I've been just throwing it on the night before I cowash. I love using heat with my DC too but I don't consistently do it anymore. Here's to hoping we get the motivation back...


----------



## Pygmy_puff

I think I finally figured out my winter hair routine! I never had to have one before because I lived in FL my whole life. Now that I'm in VA I love being able to conceal my protective styles under winter hats!


----------



## Bibliophile

Ugh, I really need to snap out of my hair styling laziness. My last-minute 10 twist up do won't suffice next week.
I'm afraid to click "Pay Now"on the Brown Butter Beauty pomades in my cart. It's hot in FL. I'll  if these expensive items arrive melted.


----------



## Smiley79

Loreal Damage  erase balm, where have you been all  my life. This stuff is going to be a staple for life


----------



## Shiks

MzSwift said:


> I'm in this same boat. I know I _should _DC but I'm not feeling it. So I've been just throwing it on the night before I cowash. I love using heat with my DC too but I don't consistently do it anymore. Here's to hoping we get the motivation back...


I am wondering if new products will help? I want to try Joico and Kenra.


----------



## Prettymetty

I can't wait to try my sample of Kerastase Force Architect mask next wash day. I'm especially excited, because if  I like it I can buy it on the ground at Target for $8 less than the Kerastase website. And they are doing 15% off everything on Sundays and Mondays up until Christmas.


----------



## HappywithJC723

Pygmy_puff said:


> I think I finally figured out my winter hair routine! I never had to have one before because I lived in FL my whole life. Now that I'm in VA I love being able to conceal my protective styles under winter hats!



 I'm in VA too!!!


----------



## Sharpened

The coffee rinses have stopped working, along with my suppliments to help control my night sweats. The only thing I am doing differently is exercising 3X a week. I believe exercise has thrown my hormones out of wack. I hope this issue is temporary; I don't want thin, balding hair.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

HappywithJC723 said:


> I'm in VA too!!!



Hey girl heyyyy!


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Has anyone ever dreamt that they suddenly grew like three feet of hair overnight only to wake up and realize it was all a dream and your hair is still SL??  
What a bummer.


----------



## Smiley79

I need to brain storm some cute protective style ideas using my own hair; like tuck and roll styles.


----------



## GettingKinky

I can't believe how diffeeent my hair is today after using the ACV rinse. I air dried my hair in braids and my braid out ponytail today is so smooth and shiny.


----------



## angelmilk

Loving these "individual crochet" faux locs! So much less tension and easier to do myself


----------



## MileHighDiva

Smiley79 said:


> I need to brain storm some cute protective style ideas using my own hair; like tuck and roll styles.


You should check out 4ADaniels and SashaBasha2 on IG.


----------



## victory777

MileHighDiva said:


> You should check out 4ADaniels and SashaBasha2 on IG.


Just watched 4Adaniels! Thanks, Great recommendation!


----------



## Royalq

Loving these box braids I put in.  The color is giving me life and the texture change is fun.  This my neatest set of braids I've ever done.  Every time I do a set I learn something knew and I get better at it.  But yeah this color and style we're a much needed change of pace.  I was so bored before I was toying with the idea of BCing again to a twa!!  Drastic change.  Boredom and available hair are a deadly combo lol


----------



## ClassyJSP

HappywithJC723 said:


> I'm in VA too!!!



Me too!


----------



## ClassyJSP

I really want some braids for the winter (my normal go to style) but my mom just had surgery so I don't have anyone to do them.


----------



## Anaisin

I want some mini braids now but don't have time this week.


----------



## Smiley79

Thank you @MileHighDiva will do!


----------



## imaginary

angelmilk said:


> Loving these "individual crochet" faux locs! So much less tension and easier to do myself



They really are! I ordered some box braids to try my hand at the method, but they won't get to me until late December probably. Super excited though! 

What colours did you choose?


----------



## Guinan

I just placed my order on Amazon for Cyber Monday!!! I'm not sure if I got a good deal, but I cant wait until my packages are here!! Some of the items are re-stock and about 3 items are new too me. I purchased KCNT, KCC, their shampoo and their hair polisher. I also purchased a Remington hair dryer and a bonnet. I wanted to buy more hair products for black Friday, but I ended up going to Ikea.


----------



## angelmilk

imaginary said:


> They really are! I ordered some box braids to try my hand at the method, but they won't get to me until late December probably. Super excited though!
> 
> What colours did you choose?


Mine are in the color 27 ...a darkish honey blonde


----------



## Royalq

GettingKinky said:


> So I used to do an ACV rinse on every wash day. Then the bottle I used to make my rinse grew mold (ewww gross) and I was too lazy to go buy another bottle. So for many months I just skipped this step. Well I finally used up a bottle of conditioner and used that to make more ACV rinse. My hair is soooo smooth!!!  I will never drop this from wash day again.


Are you adding the acv to the conditioner?  Does that bring the PH down?


----------



## GettingKinky

Royalq said:


> Are you adding the acv to the conditioner?  Does that bring the PH down?



I just mix 1 tbsp ACV with 2 cups water and pour it on my hair after I rinse my conditioner. Then I rinse the ACV out. I was never sure if it was doing anything, but for me it definitely does.


----------



## divachyk

Now that I'm natural, I am understanding my growth rate and curl pattern much better which is answering some questions why I struggled with keeping an even hemline when relaxed.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Now that I'm natural, I am understanding my growth rate and curl pattern much better which is answering some questions why I struggled with keeping an even hemline when relaxed.



I never thought I would say this, but so many things make so much more sense now.


----------



## victory777

I'm ready to take down my protective style to play in my hair products. ..only to protective style again


----------



## Saludable84

victory777 said:


> I'm ready to take down my protective style to play in my hair products. ..only to protective style again


that's what I do every week


----------



## sarumoki

1.) I just found out that the way I pin down my hair underneath my wigs has been doing a great job at keeping new growth stretched in the front. Now if only I could figure out how to do it for the rest of my hair... 

2.) I know I said I was going to try to use up my stash within the next month, but I kinda just feel like tossing everything and calling it a day. I just got rid of two trash bags worth of clothes, and I started in on some makeup too. I guess I'm just in a purging kind of mood.


----------



## Sharpened

I found a braider who has the same problem I have -- extensions gives us splits galore. She had her natural hair in twists in a bun and twist-out bangs. The client she had finished up with had a nice straightened style. And, yes, I asked a bunch of questions, including how tight do you braid. I think I will schedule an appointment next month for comb coils so I can see how she handles my hair.


I think my thyroid is shot, bloodwork next month.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @APrayer4Hair @BEAUTYU2U @dede1129 @Kerryann


----------



## victory777

Saludable84 said:


> that's what I do every week


It  would be so easy if I wasn't hair soooooo style challenged. SMH.  *views YouTube videos to continue practicing only to look like ....*
LOL


----------



## Sharpened

victory777 said:


> It  would be so easy if I wasn't hair soooooo style challenged. SMH.  *views YouTube videos to continue practicing only to look like ....*View attachment 380539
> LOL


Are you practicing flats twists? I found a good video on it. I love her accent:


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> I never thought I would say this, but so many things make so much more sense now.


Totally agree! I've had multiple a-ha moments.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I got so many compliments on my hair today. It was in nothing but a puff.


----------



## victory777

Sharpened said:


> Are you practicing flats twists? I found a good video on it. I love her accent:


Not lately, I haven't found a good video ;  but I'm going to try again. Thank You very much!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Lots of thoughts.

I have been shampooing daily for the last few days and it's really working for me so far. I've done this in the past with no issues so maybe this will be my new reggie. Whenever I want to redo my hair, I need to shampoo, no more co-rinsing. Even if that means every day. My scalp and hair get build up so fast! Maybe this will cut back on how often I have to clarify. My scalp feels so tingly good and my hair seems to have more movement.  

Also I've come to the conclusion that there is no shampoo or conditioner (aside from my most precious clarifying poo ) that will work for my hair long term. I can get through a few bottles max before it quits me  so instead of searching for the perfect poo/condish I will use the ones my likes on rotation so that as soon as my hair is sick of one I will go to the next condish/poo in the lineup. Why is my hair so atypical??

My hair is growing really well and it's fun to actually *want* to grow it out again. Went from using 6 sections down to 4 which seems to work better for me. Back to using my "denman" brush (Sally's knockoff beatique brush). Just trying new things.


----------



## MzSwift

Gotta relax in the next few days. I haven't relaxed this close to a wash day since I started my HHJ. I think I'm going to mix some oil and condish into my relaxer this time so that it doesn't get too straight.


----------



## halee_J

victory777 said:


> Hey @halee_J !!
> How are you liking the Keracare creme hairdress?  Is there a lot if buildup? I ordered it from Jc Penney for $5. I have the humecto that I really like, but haven't ventured past this.



Hey, I do I like it. It's on the heavy side, so it can cause build up, you dont need a lot though.  Softens and moisturizes decently. I use it as the top layer cream in my LOC. I looove humecto, their hydrating detangling poo is really nice as well. Try the hairdress and tell me how you find it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Haute Grey Fox @GrenadianGal


----------



## Royalq

my diy braid spray seems to be working well. Yesterday i took down my front edges to redo them and my hair was soo soft. i used Aloe vera juice, infusium 23, haitian castor oil, a little water but not much, Vo5 moisture milk conditioner, peppermint essential oil and eucalyptus EO, and glycerin. I seal with a haitian castor oil and EVOO mix. I do this every other day.

I dont like how i blunt cut my braid ends. Ill have to wait like a month for when I redo them. I'll leave them feather tipped this time.


----------



## Royalq

whiteoleander91 said:


> Lots of thoughts.
> 
> I have been shampooing daily for the last few days and it's really working for me so far. I've done this in the past with no issues so maybe this will be my new reggie. Whenever I want to redo my hair, I need to shampoo, no more co-rinsing. Even if that means every day. My scalp and hair get build up so fast! Maybe this will cut back on how often I have to clarify. My scalp feels so tingly good and my hair seems to have more movement.
> 
> Also I've come to the conclusion that there is no shampoo or conditioner (aside from my most precious clarifying poo ) that will work for my hair long term. I can get through a few bottles max before it quits me  so instead of searching for the perfect poo/condish I will use the ones my likes on rotation so that as soon as my hair is sick of one I will go to the next condish/poo in the lineup. Why is my hair so atypical??
> 
> My hair is growing really well and it's fun to actually *want* to grow it out again. Went from using 6 sections down to 4 which seems to work better for me. Back to using my "denman" brush (Sally's knockoff beatique brush). Just trying new things.


Hey what Ive learned recently is just do you. More and more people seem to be deviating from the iron rules of hair care and finding success.


----------



## Saludable84

Dang. Tomorrow is December. When did that happen?


----------



## Smiley79

I went from being a product junkie to being a sample junkie. I can't pass a hair product aisle without getting sucked into to those little $1.99 packets or trial size of various products.


----------



## Prettymetty

Today is a "Wild card" wash day. I'm using a sample of Herbal Essences Naked moisturizing shampoo and a sample of Kerastase Force Architect strengthening mask.

If I like either of these products I can get them from Target (hopefully on sale).


----------



## Anaisin

whiteoleander91 said:


> Lots of thoughts.
> 
> I have been shampooing daily for the last few days and it's really working for me so far. I've done this in the past with no issues so maybe this will be my new reggie. Whenever I want to redo my hair, I need to shampoo, no more co-rinsing. Even if that means every day. My scalp and hair get build up so fast! Maybe this will cut back on how often I have to clarify. My scalp feels so tingly good and my hair seems to have more movement.
> 
> Also I've come to the conclusion that there is no shampoo or conditioner (aside from my most precious clarifying poo ) that will work for my hair long term. I can get through a few bottles max before it quits me  so instead of searching for the perfect poo/condish I will use the ones my likes on rotation so that as soon as my hair is sick of one I will go to the next condish/poo in the lineup. Why is my hair so atypical??
> 
> My hair is growing really well and it's fun to actually *want* to grow it out again. Went from using 6 sections down to 4 which seems to work better for me. Back to using my "denman" brush (Sally's knockoff beatique brush). Just trying new things.



My hair is like that too which is why I wash so often. However, I used the Shea moisture low porosity line recently and even using my regular eco styler gel to style after and reapplying gel I don't have as much build up as usual. I think because the leave in pairs so well with eco styler Krystal or something.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Anaisin said:


> My hair is like that too which is why I wash so often. However, I used the Shea moisture low porosity line recently and even using my regular eco styler gel to style after and reapplying gel I don't have as much build up as usual. I think because the leave in pairs so well with eco styler Krystal or something.



Hmmmmm I might to have to look into the line. I think I have tried the gel?? maybe? But I haven't tried the poo or condish/leave in. My main issue with using creamy leave ins is that they build up and eventually dry out my hair. I would love to try a non gunky leave in cream!


----------



## Guinan

My hair shipment is not scheduled to be delivered until next Tuesday , so I decided to extend my wng until my products are here. I just M&S and re-applied gel. I also gave myself a deep side part and slicked one side behind my ear w/ eco styler and a bobby bin.  The entire back of my hair is twisted and pinned up, so my hair looks like a curly bob w/ one side shaved.


I absolutely LOVE the way it looks!!! Why haven't I tried this style before?


----------



## beingofserenity

I like using braid spray.

I tried the individual crochet technique, it's probably healthier for your hair than actual box braids.  Less tension and dryness


----------



## HappywithJC723

pelohello said:


> My hair shipment is not scheduled to be delivered until next Tuesday , so I decided to extend my wng until my products are here. I just M&S and re-applied gel. I also gave myself a deep side part and slicked one side behind my ear w/ eco styler and a bobby bin.  The entire back of my hair is twisted and pinned up, so my hair looks like a curly bob w/ one side shaved.
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the way it looks!!! Why haven't I tried this style before?



Any way we can get a pic of this style?? I like the way it sounds!


----------



## Philippians413

I'm regretting not taking advantage of The Mane Choice's BF sale. I'm itching to try their products for some reason, and I was never interested before.


----------



## Beany

I'm looking forward to this wash day/weekend. I haven't done much to my hair (besides M&S) for 3 weeks smh.


----------



## Napp

whiteoleander91 said:


> Hmmmmm I might to have to look into the line. I think I have tried the gel?? maybe? But I haven't tried the poo or condish/leave in. My main issue with using creamy leave ins is that they build up and eventually dry out my hair. I would love to try a non gunky leave in cream!



I would recommend Shea moisture raw shea detangler. if I'm using a heavy gel this helps to keep my hair from drying out.


----------



## Smiley79

I kid you not, EVERYTIME I go to my local BSS, the Relaxer aisle looks like


----------



## Smiley79

Philippians413 said:


> I'm regretting not taking advantage of The Mane Choice's BF sale. I'm itching to try their products for some reason, and I was never interested before.



Me too, that Egyptian line looks really good. I have never used their products before until I bought their oil; I really like it. Great consistency and it penetrates my strands rather than just sit on my hair. I will look out for future sales from them when I need to buy more products.


----------



## naturalyogini

So I got a few spare duckies.  So I mosied (sp) over to the Komaza site to buy Aloe My Hair Growth Serum!!! I said I can spend $25 for this.  But low and behold it is $50!!! Has she lost her mind! Really Rene!


----------



## Guinan

HappywithJC723 said:


> Any way we can get a pic of this style?? I like the way it sounds!


I don't think the pics do it justice


----------



## HappywithJC723

pelohello said:


> I don't think the pics do it justice



Yes it does! It looks good!!!


----------



## Anaisin

....


whiteoleander91 said:


> Hmmmmm I might to have to look into the line. I think I have tried the gel?? maybe? But I haven't tried the poo or condish/leave in. My main issue with using creamy leave ins is that they build up and eventually dry out my hair. I would love to try a non gunky leave in cream!



The line is only a shampoo, conditioner & leave in.
I made it 4 full days without build up. Day 5 it turned white and flaky on my edges but still 4 days is good for me since I use globs of gel. I still didn't wash the day it started building up though, washing today which is day 7


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp said:


> I would recommend Shea moisture raw shea detangler. if I'm using a heavy gel this helps to keep my hair from drying out.



I have tried it and like it a lot but it must have a lot of protein or something bc my hair started to get that "protein overload " feeling. Cream has to be very neutral and very light to have a chance long term on my hair lol! I really like Oyin hair dew but I don't care for the scent and it sort of flaked/turned ashy in my hair after the first day . I am thinking of revisiting though bc I am doing my hair more frequently anyway.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Anaisin said:


> ....
> 
> 
> The line is only a shampoo, conditioner & leave in.
> I made it 4 full days without build up. Day 5 it turned white and flaky on my edges but still 4 days is good for me since I use globs of gel. I still didn't wash the day it started building up though, washing today which is day 7



Okay it must have been the gel from the high porosity line? Maybe? Lol

I am going out this weekend to get my Christmas shopping done so if I end up in target or wherever I will definitely do a drive by past the hair care aisle and check out this line lol. Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## Napp

whiteoleander91 said:


> I have tried it and like it a lot but it must have a lot of protein or something bc my hair started to get that "protein overload " feeling. Cream has to be very neutral and very light to have a chance long term on my hair lol! I really like Oyin hair dew but I don't care for the scent and it sort of flaked/turned ashy in my hair after the first day . I am thinking of revisiting though bc I am doing my hair more frequently anyway.



Oh no. I think my hair likes protein though. I tried the hair dew and it felt so drying with application. I cannot use it


----------



## Guinan

I just got my eyebrows done, and I left some oil residue on the table


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday.  @aaliyce @channy89 @Chichi Morena @Desiree4 @dina32 @heyfranz @kefaith @ladybevy @pinkchocolatedaisy @purtybrowneyez @starryeye
@sweetnikki_6 @tibb1908


----------



## CodeRed

Smiley79 said:


> I kid you not, EVERYTIME I go to my local BSS, the Relaxer aisle looks like



Same here. Most of the hair care sections are like that too. Then the wig/weave/makeup isles are on and popping


----------



## Sharpened

Ordered some iodine and selenium supplements; will be doing coffee soaks twice a week. My doctor appointment is towards the end of the month, and I did not want to wait. At this rate, I may as well get my own bloodwork done...


----------



## Lissa0821

I have a synthetic curly wig that I love. I have had it for a while and worn it so much that fizz on it makes it look like my natural hair.  I get compliments every time I wear and when I say its a wig most women are surprised.  I need to put her to rest because the nape area is completely matted now.  But you cant tell from looking at the back of my head.  My heart hurts.  I think I am going to the beauty store and see if I can find something similar before I throw it away. Knowing me I am going to put it in my wig drawer for a while whip it out, put some mousse on it and try to wear it again.


----------



## Honey Bee

Lissa0821 said:


> I have a synthetic curly wig that I love. I have had it for a while and worn it so much that fizz on it makes it look like my natural hair.  I get compliments every time I wear and when I say its a wig most women are surprised.  I need to put her to rest because the nape area is completely matted now.  But you cant tell from looking at the back of my head.  My heart hurts.  I think I am going to the beauty store and see if I can find something similar before I throw it away. Knowing me I am going to put it in my wig drawer for a while whip it out, put some mousse on it and try to wear it again.


Have you tried heavily diluted fabric softener?  Just google it.


----------



## Honey Bee

whiteoleander91 said:


> I really like Oyin hair dew but I don't care for the scent and it sort of flaked/turned ashy in my hair after the first day . I am thinking of revisiting though bc I am doing my hair more frequently anyway.


My hair seems similar to yours. (Is your hair fine?) I don't usually like heavy creams, but I love Oyin Hair Dew. It's my 2nd best. Heavily diluted KCKT is my fave, I only use the Oyin when I'm going into a ps.


----------



## Honey Bee

Sharpened said:


> Ordered some iodine and selenium supplements; will be doing coffee soaks twice a week. My doctor appointment is towards the end of the month, and I did not want to wait. At this rate, I may as well get my own bloodwork done...


Selenium.  My mother was having a bad go with her thyroid. She takes it so I take it as a preventative measure.  This summer, I had all my stuff tested and I _apparently_ have no thyroid issue, but I ain't taking no chances. 

As a warning, tho, my mother's hair is thinning out in the crown really bad (which makes it very difficult to do crochet braids, but anyway).  We don't have thick hair to start with so this is just tew. much. But she brought it back (internally) and (with the help of Surge 2.0) her edges and crown are filling back in. She made some major dietary changes and is seeing a holistic dr. If you're curious about how she treated it, just let me know and I'll get the deets. We got you, sis.


----------



## beingofserenity

For people who like Oyin hair dew (I liked it too, but hated the scent and price lol), have you tried African royale braid spray?

That stuff will get your hair super soft


----------



## whiteoleander91

Honey Bee said:


> My hair seems similar to yours. (Is your hair fine?) I don't usually like heavy creams, but I love Oyin Hair Dew. It's my 2nd best. Heavily diluted KCKT is my fave, I only use the Oyin when I'm going into a ps.


 
I think my strands are mostly medium, but wouldn't it be somethin if I have fine strands and never realized lol it might explain a lot. I need to test KCKT alone in my hair b/c I don't remember it feeling particularly one way or the other in my hair. I do think it's the KCKT that made my KCCC/KCKT wng a little crunchy, bc by itself, KCCC is really juicy lol


----------



## Honey Bee

whiteoleander91 said:


> I think my strands are mostly medium, but wouldn't it be somethin if I have fine strands and never realized lol it might explain a lot. I need to test KCKT alone in my hair b/c I don't remember it feeling particularly one way or the other in my hair.* I do think it's the KCKT that made my KCCC/KCKT wng a little crunchy*, bc by itself, KCCC is really juicy lol


Same.  That's cuz it wasn't watered down. Try it again and @ me.


----------



## whiteoleander91

beingofserenity said:


> For people who like Oyin hair dew (I liked it too, but hated the scent and price lol), have you tried African royale braid spray?
> 
> That stuff will get your hair super soft



 So many things to try! Lol I will have to check this out, maybe liquid is the way I need to go. I will say that I really like using serum as a leave in, my hair feels great w/ serums. Some variety is nice though.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Honey Bee said:


> Same.  That's cuz it wasn't watered down. Try it again and @ me.



Will do!! Thanks


----------



## ClassyJSP

I can't believe I need to stop and buy another wet brush! I don't know where I keep misplacing them but I tried last week to just detangle my hair with a paddle brush and that didn't work out all that great.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hey ladies 

It's been a while, but has anyone tried crochet microlocs? I just installed some and I love 'em! Especially since my hair is still short in the back. I think I'm going to grow it just long enough so I can put some clip in's on lmao. They're long enough to cover the shaved part.


----------



## whiteoleander91

It wasn't until late last night when I got home, so I took my shower much later than usual. I really wanted to redo my hair, but didn't want to try to go to bed with super wet hair or bother with blow drying. So I  applied just a small amount of serum to my hair in 4 sections and did 4 big braids and pinned them back and went on my merry way to bed lol.

Not only did my hair almost completely dry, which is unheard of whenever I have attempted braid outs in the past, especially with so few braids, but my hair was very soft and non dry/crispy! I will try again tonight and will add a few mists of my Black Vanilla liquid LI by Carol's daughter just to see if it will make my hair feel even better. Wish I took some pictures bc my hair was lightly defined and fluffy  nice to have another quick option other than a wash and go.


----------



## curlyTisME

Keep growing growing and growing!

Yesssssss


----------



## Aggie

These gray hairs around my hairline are screaming "Color us, Color us, We're Begging You, Pleeease Color us!"


----------



## GrenadianGal

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @Haute Grey Fox @GrenadianGal


Thank you so much. Had a great day.  Have been neglecting my hair a bit. Taking a full course load and working. Need to get back into it and find balance.


----------



## mz.rae

When you can finally put your hair in a ponytail after getting a haircut! =)


----------



## Aggie

So I colored my hair this morning and my says "Haaa, thank you so much miss lady. Now that's what I'm supposed to look like."  She's so funny sometimes.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I hate when I am watching a product review vid and the person is like "Let me show y'all the back of my head so y'all can see what my hair looks like" and then they turn around and proceed to shake their head the entire time! Cain't nobody see anything when you are whipping your hair back and forth! lol Like I am trying to see how much curl definition you got from the product but you won't stay still long enough!!!


----------



## halee_J

My BF purchases aren't here yet...pretty safe to say I live at the end of the earth..I mean if I fly 2hrs north I can go watch icebergs  lawd. 

Which reminds me, I need to win the battle of _halee vs wig_ this winter cause its already serious and I'm not about to let my hair get chewed up.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

*sings* I ain't got no heat damage! I ain't got no heat damage! *Booty Pops*

I'm not even going to lie, I seriously thought the crown of my head was a goner. She tough though and bounced back instantly. I'm still doing a reconstuctive treatment jic . Mama not takin' any chances .


----------



## whiteoleander91

has anyone heard of the new Coconut Eco Styler gel? where can a sistah get a jar?


----------



## sarumoki

whiteoleander91 said:


> has anyone heard of the new Coconut Eco Styler gel? where can a sistah get a jar?


I saw that at my local bss. I went with the argan oil one though. I can't stand coconut.


----------



## halee_J

Is that Eco coconut new? I have a huge jar of the olive I  need to get through


----------



## faithVA

I should be twisting my hair but I think I'm going to play one of those word games online for a while


----------



## curlyTisME

I will be pin curling nightly, I think wrapping is hurting  my edges on one side.


----------



## Saludable84

halee_J said:


> Is that Eco coconut new? I have a huge jar of the olive I  need to get through



I got through mine by giving it away


----------



## whiteoleander91

halee_J said:


> Is that Eco coconut new? I have a huge jar of the olive I  need to get through


It seems like it is! And I have a big tub of the argon that I just opened


----------



## Napp

I finally found a job! Great location and room for growth! Thank you Jesus!


----------



## GGsKin

@Napp Congratulations!


----------



## halee_J

Congrats on the new job @Napp !!


----------



## Saludable84

@Napp 

Yay!!!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Amen!!!! @Napp 

Im so happy and excited for you.  Congratulations.


----------



## Napp

Thanks everyone! I feel so hopeful for the future. This is where my journey takes another chapter. (i really need to work on my website )


----------



## Coilystep

@Napp patience and perseverance got you what you wanted and needed.


----------



## Saludable84

Purchased 3 shea moisture JBCO shampoos. Purchased 3 Soultanicals Knot Sauce. 

Did a secret Santa with a $25 limit and my wish list was one JBCO Shampoo and one ST Knot Sauce. Limit can be achieved at tar.get. 

I want to be ashamed of myself. But I'm not. At all.


----------



## victory777

@Napp 
Congrats!!!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Napp I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## LavenderMint

First try at a tension blow-out didn't completely suck but it was weird that when I used 2 Giovanni products, it made a gross texture that left my hair sticky. But KCKT & the Giovanni straight elixir was like smooooooth butter.


----------



## Sharpened

@Napp Yaass!


----------



## Dayjoy

YAY @Napp!!  We were all praying for you!  This is SO GREAT to hear!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

Congratulations @Napp


----------



## whiteoleander91

@Napp hooray!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## rileypak

@Napp


----------



## CodeRed

I really hate wrestling myself with need vs. want when it comes to hair stuff but if I'm going to have some kind of discipline, I have to start somewhere. Going down my want list is forcing me to look at how things work with my hair and if I need to actually incorporate them... and most of the time the answer is no


----------



## angelmilk

Faux locs are cute and all..but I need a protective style that I'm comfortable with washing every week... back to wigs I go


----------



## Jade Feria

*Organizing/filing my 2017 stash, and realizing that I spend the most on DCs and moisturizers/leave-ins, and that's cool with me!*


----------



## vevster

Very impressed with the Alikay products I just used. I'll review tomorrow after the take down. However the black soap shampoo was fab I could actually detangle with it!  The conditioner continued the detangling love.

ETA my twists are dry and feel incredibly soft. Alikay may be a game changer for me.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair is being severely neglected due to school. I haven't washed in almost 2 weeks because I've been studying for exams, writing papers and doing projects. I was able to moisturize and lightly detangle today. I don't foresee a real wash day for another 2 weeks when classes end.


----------



## Honey Bee

whiteoleander91 said:


> Will do!! Thanks


Try it and let me know how it works for you! My hair is so weird. (Look in my media, there's a pic.) It's type 4, but responds best to products suited for type 3's. It thinks its 3c when its clearly not.  To quote my Bajan _ex_ SIL (who I still love to death), 'I cyan unnastan.'


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Honey Bee said:


> Try it and let me know how it works for you! My hair is so weird. (Look in my media, there's a pic.) It's type 4, but responds best to products suited for type 3's. It thinks its 3c when its clearly not.  To quote my Bajan _ex_ SIL (who I still love to death), 'I cyan unnastan.'


 My hair is the same way. I always haved used products that type 3 and 2 love.  Products geared for type 4 is too heavy for me.


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats @Napp I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Smiley79

Yeahhhh for you @Napp


----------



## Smiley79

I feel like doing a big chop or partial big chop....decisions, decisions.

ETA: the feeling was short lived.


----------



## naturalyogini

Saffiya Botanicals (formerly Botanical Spirits) perplexes me.  First they have a 40% sale with no fanfare.  Missed out on that.  Then they randomly put stuff on sale AND then change the formula of said products without notice.  Imagine how pissed off customers must be if they buy a product only to see that the formula was new/improved a couple of weeks later.  Why not just come right out and say you're having an inventory sale?   Why be so sneaky about it.  Just sayin....


----------



## nerdography

Tell me why, when I was at Target, I saw Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls and bought it. I was doing so well with not buying any hair products. And it's not like I can even use it now, because I haven't cut off my all old relaxed hair yet, and that probably won't be until next year. Maybe, I'll try it over Christmas break, that way if I don't like I can't wash it out without having to come to work the next day.


----------



## Saludable84

nerdography said:


> Tell me why, when I was at Target, I saw Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls and bought it. I was doing so well with not buying any hair products. And it's not like I can even use it now, because I haven't cut off my all old relaxed hair yet, and that probably won't be until next year. Maybe, I'll try it over Christmas break, that way if I don't like I can't wash it out without having to come to work the next day.



Is that the one that smells like Downy?


----------



## Jade Feria

*@Saludable84 Yeah, Jelly Soft and Pillow Soft both smell like fabric softenter*


----------



## Royalq

Jade Feria said:


> *@Saludable84 Yeah, Jelly Soft and Pillow Soft both smell like fabric softenter*


I loooove fabric softener but I sniffed that pillow soft in Walmart and got an instant headache.  I can't imagine that on my head for many days. 

Washed my box braids yesterday and DCed below the knot to avoid matting. Sprayed my homemade spray and sealed.  My hair smells great but now my edges are frizzy.  Took down one front piece today to redo and my natural hair was super soft and moisturized.


----------



## Jade Feria

*@Royalq the smell is SOOO strong! I have the Pillow Soft Curls and I only use a small amount at a time...Must have had it for about 3 years now LOL!*


----------



## sarumoki

I put myself on a "one wig a month" budget but somehow allowed myself to buy two for December because one was only $15. I guess that'll be my Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Guinan

My shipment finally came today!!! I got a new bonnet, a hair dryer and KCC in the 16oz jar.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

naturalyogini said:


> Saffiya Botanicals (formerly Botanical Spirits) perplexes me.  First they have a 40% sale with no fanfare.  Missed out on that.  Then they randomly put stuff on sale AND then change the formula of said products without notice.  Imagine how pissed off customers must be if they buy a product only to see that the formula was new/improved a couple of weeks later.  Why not just come right out and say you're having an inventory sale?   Why be so sneaky about it.  Just sayin....



I havent been back in years.   Sounds about right though.  She did that a lot when starting up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im out and noticed a lot of birthdays today.  

Happy birthday to all celebrating.



@Bronxcutie @mocha525 @Jubilee


----------



## Saludable84

Jade Feria said:


> *@Saludable84 Yeah, Jelly Soft and Pillow Soft both smell like fabric softenter*



Okay. Yeah, I refuse to use coily custard because it smells like tide.


----------



## naturalyogini

Royalq said:


> I loooove fabric softener but I sniffed that pillow soft in Walmart and got an instant headache.  I can't imagine that on my head for many days.
> 
> Washed my box braids yesterday and DCed below the knot to avoid matting. Sprayed my homemade spray and sealed.  My hair smells great but now my edges are frizzy.  Took down one front piece today to redo and my natural hair was super soft and moisturized.


Long time ago, I got a sample of the pillow soft and tried to use it.  I had such a headache from the scent.  Their leave-in also gave me such a bad headache I had to get up in the middle of the night and re-wash my hair.  Wish they made unscented products.  I asked about it and got ignored.  Oh well....


----------



## Barbara

shawnyblazes said:


> @Barbara @Tianatural
> Have a wonderful day today!! Happy birthday.




Thank you.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm still thinking about getting an undercut. But I just can't bring myself to do it. Maybe if I hit hip length at the end of 2017 I'll do it.


----------



## rileypak

Not a fan of Uncle Lee's Bamboo Tea. Just doesn't taste good to me. Now I need to gift this unopened box of it.
I'll stick to Beautifully Bamboo for sure.


----------



## beingofserenity

I shampooed my hair on Sunday and I really overdid it.  I washed it like 2-4 times because my scalp felt itchy and yucky, but it sucked all the moisture out of my hair.  While I am in these crochet braids, I want to try clarifying my hair with very diluted vinegar.  So I'll be using that and my braid spray to cleanse and condition. I'm inspired by the poster who stopped using commercial products on her hair with great results.


----------



## Jade Feria

*I had gotten so used to using my standing bonnet dryer, that I completely forgot that I have a heat cap - more convenient, and quieter when baby is asleep. Now DC'ing with NaturelleGrow Slippery Elm & Marshmallow and my heat cap.*


----------



## Daina

whiteoleander91 said:


> I hate when I am watching a product review vid and the person is like "Let me show y'all the back of my head so y'all can see what my hair looks like" and then they turn around and proceed to shake their head the entire time! Cain't nobody see anything when you are whipping your hair back and forth! lol Like I am trying to see how much curl definition you got from the product but you won't stay still long enough!!!



@whiteoleander91, not only does your rant drive me crazy but I hate when they don't show you the back at all! Stop showing me the wonderfully defined front of your hair I can see it with my eyes, show me how the back came out and yes keep still!!!! Ok rant over back to regular programming...


----------



## Anaisin

Daina said:


> @whiteoleander91, not only does your rant drive me crazy but I hate when they don't show you the back at all! Stop showing me the wonderfully defined front of your hair I can see it with my eyes, show me how the back came out and yes keep still!!!! Ok rant over back to regular programming...



Or when they end the video with wet hair. So stupid


----------



## SlimPickinz

Soooo today my hair is just doing its own thing. It's soft to the touch but looks rough. I personally don't like it but everyone else does. I may have needed to use my soft hold gel to get the look. Or more oil. Or a heavier leave in. Ugh. I want to post a pic but this part of the forum is public and my face doesn't look that cute.


----------



## Pmpomatic

I barely did any work today. Majority of the time I was saving pics/videos of my hair from a stylist's instagram page to iCloud.


----------



## Sharpened

SlimPickinz said:


> Soooo today my hair is just doing its own thing. It's soft to the touch but looks rough. I personally don't like it but everyone else does. I may have needed to use my soft hold gel to get the look. Or more oil. Or a heavier leave in. Ugh. I want to post a pic but this part of the forum is public and my face doesn't look that cute.


Oh, please, you are so cute! If you attach your pics to the post, only those with an active account can enlarge it.


----------



## imaginary

SlimPickinz said:


> Soooo today my hair is just doing its own thing. It's soft to the touch but looks rough. I personally don't like it but everyone else does. I may have needed to use my soft hold gel to get the look. Or more oil. Or a heavier leave in. Ugh. I want to post a pic but this part of the forum is public and my face doesn't look that cute.



If you upload the pic to your album and share it that way, they won't be able to see it at all.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@isobell @Bee6


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Not a fan of Uncle Lee's Bamboo Tea. Just doesn't taste good to me. Now I need to gift this unopened box of it.
> I'll stick to Beautifully Bamboo for sure.



I feel the same way


----------



## Saludable84

Anaisin said:


> Or when they end the video with wet hair. So stupid



Or when they talk... and talk.... and talk.... and you click X before even seeing their hair.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I wish I could wear my hair in mini twists for a few weeks at a time. But they just look scalpy and unravel like crazy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lots of birthdays today. Happy birthday to those celebrating.  Some haven't signed in for quite awhile though. 

@kai04
@MACGlossChick
@mrselle
@mzcaramelicious07
@quietstorm850 
@qusix
@sunshynny


----------



## Anaisin

About to use that Sally's 3.50 off coupon on SM Low porosity conditioner


----------



## halee_J

So about the magic star rake...If you don't have one, get one.

You're  welcome.


----------



## Philippians413

I hate so called "sales" that want me to spend $50+ for a measly 15% off. M'am, that ain't a sale.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

I think I'm going to give my denman brush another try. Last time it hurt so bad and it ripped out half of my head it seemed like. However, that might have been because I always wait until my hair is dry and matted and I have 50-11 million shed hairs from not messing with it trapped up in my ends to try it... 

I just recently re-twisted and I wanna retwist every two-weeks instead of monthly so I can wash more often. The only problem is I can't stop breaking little pieces off of my ends when I do retwist because I tug a lot to remove all of the shed hairs and I'm scared doing so every two weeks will just hinder retention even more.

If I had a brush (instead of my wide tooth comb) to just remove the shed hairs, I wouldn't have to pull my ends out of anxiety their are shed strands. If I retwist bi-weekly I shouldn't have matting or anything, and now my moisture levels are great so it should work this time. I hope it can remove shed hairs easy, because if I can do that, I'll have retention down pact. We'll see.


----------



## Sharpened

Israellabaht said:


> I think I'm going to give my denman brush another try. Last time it hurt so bad and it ripped out half of my head it seemed like. However, that might have been because I always wait until my hair is dry and matted and I have 50-11 million shed hairs from not messing with it trapped up in my ends to try it...
> 
> I just recently re-twisted and I wanna retwist every two-weeks instead of monthly so I can wash more often. The only problem is I can't stop breaking little pieces off of my ends when I do retwist because I tug a lot to remove all of the shed hairs and I'm scared doing so every two weeks will just hinder retention even more.
> 
> If I had a brush (instead of my wide tooth comb) to just remove the shed hairs, I wouldn't have to pull my ends out of anxiety their are shed strands. If I retwist bi-weekly I shouldn't have matting or anything, and now my moisture levels are great so it should work this time. I hope it can remove shed hairs easy, because if I can do that, I'll have retention down pact. We'll see.


What are you using to detangle? Water? Oil? Do you finger-detangle first?


----------



## ms.blue

I hate companies that mark orders as shipped but all they did was create a shipping label.  My stuff has be marked as shipped since Monday.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

Sharpened said:


> What are you using to detangle? Water? Oil? Do you finger-detangle first?


I try something different each time (I just started to detangle more often). 

Right now I apply to 80% wet hair since I know thats when its strong enough not to break but moist enough not to break. I use my leave in and then use a wide tooth comb or my fingers to detangle and remove shed hairs. I think finger detangling is actually worse for me. But then again I did start doing it because the comb seemed bad too... I don't know. Whatever I do there's confusion and breakage. 

I tried my denman on two twists today and it removed the shed hairs nicely and left the sections smooth but it hurt and I don't like that. But it was on dry hair. Perhaps I'll try all three methods out: denman on 80* wet, wide tooth comb on 80% wet with moisturizer, and finger detangling without pulling on my ends to see which one gives me the best results. I think my biggest problem is that I get freaked out by shedding and think its breakage and then I switch methods. So I have no grasp on whats the best technique. Le sigh.


----------



## Sharpened

Israellabaht said:


> I try something different each time (I just started to detangle more often).
> 
> Right now I apply to 80% wet hair since I know thats when its strong enough not to break but moist enough not to break. I use my leave in and then use a wide tooth comb or my fingers to detangle and remove shed hairs. I think finger detangling is actually worse for me. But then again I did start doing it because the comb seemed bad too... I don't know. Whatever I do there's confusion and breakage.
> 
> I tried my denman on two twists today and it removed the shed hairs nicely and left the sections smooth but it hurt and I don't like that. But it was on dry hair. Perhaps I'll try all three methods out: denman on 80* wet, wide tooth comb on 80% wet with moisturizer, and finger detangling without pulling on my ends to see which one gives me the best results. I think my biggest problem is that I get freaked out by shedding and think its breakage and then I switch methods. So I have no grasp on whats the best technique. Le sigh.


Try adding oil with the leave-in; castor oil lightened with hempseed oil is my current favorite. Be liberal with any product, so add more as you detangle. I usually finger-detangle under running water with oil before any tool comes to my head. The Denman scares me, but so far the new Tangle Teezer for curly hair works well without pain.


----------



## curlyTisME

My hair does so much better when I pin curl vs. when I wrap. My blowout lasts longer and has a bit more movement and volume. I'll be sticking to this for a while.


----------



## Aggie

Philippians413 said:


> I hate so called "sales" that want me to spend $50+ for a measly 15% off. M'am, that ain't a sale.


  

True,  True.


----------



## Aggie

ms.blue said:


> I hate companies that mark orders as shipped but all they did was create a shipping label.  My stuff has be marked as shipped since Monday.


 Yawl killin' me in here tonight. Yeah and your package be like, "Pssst, hey you, yeah you! My girl Aggie been waiting on me to go on her hair since last month plus I really wanna be checkin' outta this here kitchen table, ya feel me?"


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

I neeeeed to learn how to flat twist. I would be able to wash and detangle more often.

This is my new main priority in my hair journey. I'm going to try tomorrow. I found a video by this woman (Natural Metra) that is super clear on how to do it. Imma watch it while I try. If I can do this and get good at it, retwisting will only be like thirty minutes versus a day. Come on hands!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @123 @redzinmd @virgointhe12 

Happy birthday to those celebrating today.


----------



## LavenderMint

Israellabaht said:


> I neeeeed to learn how to flat twist. I would be able to wash and detangle more often.
> 
> This is my new main priority in my hair journey. I'm going to try tomorrow. I found a video by this woman (Natural Metra) that is super clear on how to do it. Imma watch it while I try. If I can do this and get good at it, retwisting will only be like thirty minutes versus a day. Come on hands!


I'm still learning how to cornrow my own hair..... and making straight parts is beyond me lol I usually make my try and then get my hubby to straighten it up. It's so funny because sometimes he sounds like my mom would when I was kid. "You keep moving." "Stop moving." "Meawea, would you BE STILL!"


----------



## Saludable84

halee_J said:


> *So about the magic star rake...If you don't have one, get one.*
> 
> You're  welcome.



Say it louder.... they did not hear you.


----------



## SuchaLady

Going to pick up some Redken from Ulta since it's 50% off. I. Love. Professional. Brands.   My hair thanks me.


----------



## halee_J

Saludable84 said:


> Say it louder.... they did not hear you.



Girl it has literally been 24hrs and already I can tell this will change my hair *LIFE.*


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Going to pick up some Redken from Ulta since it's 50% off. I. Love. Professional. Brands.   My hair thanks me.


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


>



I don't see it on their website but I'm certain it's 50% off in stores because I was there Monday yet didn't want to get back outta line to grab any  A poster mentioned it too earlier this week but I'll take one for the team and report back after my purchase today


----------



## Saludable84

Finally trimmed my ends since my BC in July. I was a little past BSL and now I'm full BSL. 

My crown that suffered complete damage 6 years ago is finally recovered and APL. I personally believe I had scalp damage in that area as well. 

The front is all a bit past APL. 

Curses from the V-Hemline.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think I'm going to try to squeeze in a wash day today. Will more thank likely set on magnetic rollers then do some flat twists and wig it for a while


----------



## curlyTisME

My hair is the healthiest condition has been in a while. My ends feel good and my edges are strong. Retaining and consistency will be my goals for 2017.


----------



## imaginary

Gonna postpone wash day until sunday/monday. I wanna do an overnight treatment, but not sure with what.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Man, this sweet and sour sauce is amazing.
Eating lunch thinking about my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Man, *this sweet and sour sauce is amazing*.
> Eating lunch thinking about my hair.



I thought this was a hair product


----------



## sarumoki

All I want to do is get info on a specific wig, but I can't stand these ratchet review videos!!! Learn how to speak in front of a camera!!!


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

MeaWea said:


> I'm still learning how to cornrow my own hair..... and making straight parts is beyond me lol I usually make my try and then get my hubby to straighten it up. It's so funny because sometimes he sounds like my mom would when I was kid. "You keep moving." "Stop moving." "Meawea, would you BE STILL!"



I think the worst part for me is actually trying. Mental preparation is such a powerful force over me. Its always been that way with things I want to do  So I go in saying "I can't do this" and I freeze up when the time comes or I don't do it because I just assume I won't be able to. I want to change that in 2017. Matta fact, I'll try TODAY (or tomorrow... hehe) by watching the video doing and try to do only one. We'll see what happens


----------



## Saludable84

My sister said she would give me one of her SM Purification Masque. The one that is still Grey. Apparently, she has quite a few.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

I did it! I figured out the basics of how to do a flat twist. Thank the LORD! 

However, I can't get them to stop "floating." As in, they loosen and kind of hang as I do them (I cant explain it better than floating lol) I don't know how to get them tight and flat to my head yet. But I'm surprised it was so easy. I was adding hair to the wrong piece is all. Lol. I'm still  faaaarr from being able to do my whole head, but I'm much closer now. Thank God for this progress.


----------



## Guinan

I've been trying out the Kinky Curly hair oil and it's ok. I like the lightness of the oil and the smell; but it doesn't have that wow factor. Once I'm done with this oil, I'm thinking of trying Lotus Moon hair oil. Has anyone ever tried this oil? For those that don't know, Lotus Moon is a natural line that has hair products, face products etc... The ingredients look really good and it's suppose to promote hair growth.






Quick shop
*Revitalizing Hair and Scalp Serum - 4 oz*

$ 34.00


THE INGREDIENTS:
Sesame Seed oil, *Organic *Argan (morrocan) Oil, Bilwa, Brahmi, Amla, Ashwagandha, Kanta Kari, Gokshura, Bala, Neem, Purnarnava, Atibala, Agnimantha, Prasarani, Patal Twak, Shatawari, Mishreya, Jatamansi, Turmeric, Daruharidra, Shailja, Sandalwood, Pushkarmool, Ela, Manjistha, Yasti Madhu, Tagar, Musta, Tejpatra, Bringraj, Jiwak, Vacha, Kama Duda, Essential oils


----------



## Prettymetty

Target is becoming my favorite place to shop for hair products on the ground. They send me coupons in the mail monthly and they stay having sales


----------



## Saludable84

Made a coffee and cocoa butter cream. I'll try t this week


----------



## sarumoki

pelohello said:


> I've been trying out the Kinky Curly hair oil and it's ok. I like the lightness of the oil and the smell; but it doesn't have that wow factor. Once I'm done with this oil, I'm thinking of trying Lotus Moon hair oil. Has anyone ever tried this oil? For those that don't know, Lotus Moon is a natural line that has hair products, face products etc... The ingredients look really good and it's suppose to promote hair growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick shop
> *Revitalizing Hair and Scalp Serum - 4 oz*
> 
> $ 34.00
> 
> 
> THE INGREDIENTS:
> Sesame Seed oil, *Organic *Argan (morrocan) Oil, Bilwa, Brahmi, Amla, Ashwagandha, Kanta Kari, Gokshura, Bala, Neem, Purnarnava, Atibala, Agnimantha, Prasarani, Patal Twak, Shatawari, Mishreya, Jatamansi, Turmeric, Daruharidra, Shailja, Sandalwood, Pushkarmool, Ela, Manjistha, Yasti Madhu, Tagar, Musta, Tejpatra, Bringraj, Jiwak, Vacha, Kama Duda, Essential oils


Looks good, but what does it smell like?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Woot, woot!

Happy birthday  @*SkolarStar* @mscocoface @pretty08 @Renaylor @septemberluv


----------



## Guinan

sarumoki said:


> Looks good, but what does it smell like?



I haven't purchased it yet. I hope it smells good, but from the looks of the ingredients ; I'm thinking strong and earthy


----------



## Sharpened

I covered the fuzzy collar of my coat with a thin, cheap piece of silk to protect my hair, working so far.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I'm wondering how long I should wait to put braids in my hair since I just had a perm last Sunday. I may give it another 2 weeks and do a protein treatment I really just want to put my hair away for the winter.


----------



## Napp

Yo I am so tight right now. I lost this new job too. She interviewed and hired on the spot someone else with more experience on my first official day of work. I was no longer needed.

 what I don't understand is hiring someone if you have other interviews to do. It was waste of my time and energy. 

I'm so tired of this. I hate having to beg for work scraps. It seems that I have to just start my own thing.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp said:


> Yo I am so tight right now. I lost this new job too. She interviewed and hired on the spot someone else with more experience on my first official day of work. I was no longer needed.
> 
> what I don't understand is hiring someone if you have other interviews to do. It was waste of my time and energy.
> 
> I'm so tired of this. I hate having to beg for work scraps. It seems that I have to just start my own thing.


Nooooooooooo praying for you!! How horrible, I'm so sorry. @Napp


----------



## SuchaLady

Napp said:


> Yo I am so tight right now. I lost this new job too. She interviewed and hired on the spot someone else with more experience on my first official day of work. I was no longer needed.
> 
> what I don't understand is hiring someone if you have other interviews to do. It was waste of my time and energy.
> 
> I'm so tired of this. I hate having to beg for work scraps. It seems that I have to just start my own thing.



Oh my! I am so sorry to hear that! She sounds so lousy. 

May I ask what kinda salons you're interviewing at? Also, do the regulations vary by state about how new cosmetologists must work? I ask because here in GA, girls pass their state boards,  hop right into salons, pay their booth rent, and that's it. It's like everyone does their own thing.


----------



## Sharpened

Oh, no @Napp! How selfish is that?


SuchaLady said:


> May I ask what kinda salons you're interviewing at? Also, do the regulations vary by state about how new cosmetologists must work? I ask because here in GA, girls pass their state boards,  hop right into salons, pay their booth rent, and that's it. It's like everyone does their own thing.


That is how it is in my state as well.


----------



## rileypak

@Napp 
I'm so sorry


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Working 4 hours of OT sounded good this morning. Now I have to figure out when Im going to blow my hair out once I get home tonight after 7pm. 


@Napp maybe this is a push to start doing hair on your own terms?  I pray it works out for your favor.


----------



## Pmpomatic

@Napp That's messed up . I'm sure things will work out for you.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Napp  I'm so sorry,  but maybe you dodged a bullet if she's that disorganized and inconsiderate.


----------



## Saludable84

@Napp, Im so sorry to hear. It may be a blessing in disguise. If she is that flip-floppy, she would have surely treated you terribly. You may need to just rent a chair and build your clientele.


----------



## Guinan

Napp said:


> Yo I am so tight right now. I lost this new job too. She interviewed and hired on the spot someone else with more experience on my first official day of work. I was no longer needed.
> 
> what I don't understand is hiring someone if you have other interviews to do. It was waste of my time and energy.
> 
> I'm so tired of this. I hate having to beg for work scraps. It seems that I have to just start my own thing.



I'm sorry to hear this. Lifting you up in prayers. I hope you find something soon and better


----------



## Napp

SuchaLady said:


> Oh my! I am so sorry to hear that! She sounds so lousy.
> 
> May I ask what kinda salons you're interviewing at? Also, do the regulations vary by state about how new cosmetologists must work? I ask because here in GA, girls pass their state boards,  hop right into salons, pay their booth rent, and that's it. It's like everyone does their own thing.



I don't have the clientele to booth rent so I was looking for an assistant position. I would literally be paying for an empty chair


----------



## sarumoki

@Napp I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## NappyNelle

@Napp ((big hugs))

@Aggie @rileypak You guys have wigs from Toni Daley and Fingercomber, right? Do you have a preference for either company's wigs?


----------



## Coilystep

@Napp so sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## Curls&Justice417

I need to stop watching all these YouTube tutorials and stop trying to imitate their hair and make my hair be something that it's not. 

I'm done trying new product after new product. I was watching an old video by Shlinda and she said she had found some products that worked pretty well but was constantly looking for the next best thing. The product from the heavens. That was me. I've tried tons of leave ins, styling products and I've used 7 deep conditioners since October trying to find the best one!! No more of that. It's a waste of money and how do I expect to get any results without consistency?? 

I don't know what the heck happened this past week, but my hair feels like straw and the ends are rough and look fried! Some kind of product didn't agree with my hair. I've got breakage now. I hope I don't have to cut my hair because I got 1.5-2 inches of growth since my cut in early October. All that down the drain. I'm sorry hair. I'm sorry I did wrong by you lol


----------



## Anaisin

Napp said:


> I don't have the clientele to booth rent so I was looking for an assistant position. I would literally be paying for an empty chair



Did you just start doing hair when you went to beauty school? Most pro hairstylist I know started off in their homes, by the time they got their license and owned or co owned a salon they already had a solid clientele from years ago


----------



## rileypak

NappyNelle said:


> @Aggie @rileypak You guys have wigs from Toni Daley and Fingercomber, right? Do you have a preference for either company's wigs?



I have a Toni Daley wig BUT I haven't worn it yet...uhhhh it looks very pretty in the box though


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> I don't have the clientele to booth rent so I was looking for an assistant position. I would literally be paying for an empty chair


Get a couple of models and post some specials on fb. Are you good at braiding? I would post some pics of some feed in braids and crochet. Maybe you can travel? I travel, since I freelance as a makeup artists and I do eyebrows. Are you good at mani and pedis? Do you have a Walmart or JCPenny in your area?


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

Guys... I skipped wash day.  I didn't want to try flat twisting my whole head lol. I decided (as I was contemplating my hair life) that I'm going to just wait until my hair is longer to do the flat twists. 
I'd like to find an in-between scalp refresher because I do not want shedding and my scalp is oily now for some reason??? Its been two weeks and I finally see flakes so I think two weeks is my scalp's cut-off date. Imma try three-parts white vinegar to seven-parts water and just rub it into my scalp once a week. Hope it doesn't leave a scent that lingers. I know that when I clean with it the smell goes away so we'll see. If I can do that and it actually WORKS? Wash day... goodbye. Wait... this might not be so good, actually.


----------



## Evolving78

Israellabaht said:


> Guys... I skipped wash day.  I didn't want to try flat twisting my whole head lol. I decided (as I was contemplating my hair life) that I'm going to just wait until my hair is longer to do the flat twists.
> I'd like to find an in-between scalp refresher because I do not want shedding and my scalp is oily now for some reason??? Its been two weeks and I finally see flakes so I think two weeks is my scalp's cut-off date. Imma try three-parts white vinegar to seven-parts water and just rub it into my scalp once a week. Hope it doesn't leave a scent that lingers. I know that when I clean with it the smell goes away so we'll see. If I can do that and it actually WORKS? Wash day... goodbye. Wait... this might not be so good, actually.


Try a dry shampoo


----------



## Aggie

NappyNelle said:


> @Napp ((big hugs))
> 
> @Aggie @rileypak You guys have wigs from Toni Daley and Fingercomber, right? Do you have a preference for either company's wigs?


Yes I prefer Fingercomber. Fingercomber looks more realistic plus I don't have to much work to get them to fit my sense of style since they already come pretty much ready to wear. I am looking forward to getting maybe 2 more styles next year.


----------



## Aggie

Oh dear @Napp, I am so sorry to hear what has happened to you. I am certainly going to keep you in my prayers for direction. I believe you can do your own thing. Give it a try, you'll be surprised how well it will work out. Like others have stated, you just may have dodged a bullet and is now being pushed to succeed on your own like a baby eagle out of it's nest.


----------



## NappyNelle

Thanks @Aggie!


----------



## Philippians413

I'm a little peeved at myself. I placed an order for some products on 11/28 and canceled the same night when I realized I ordered the wrong things (the site says you have 24 hours to cancel). I didn't hear back from the shop owner, but I figured that she was getting bombarded with emails due to the sale, so it would take a while. I planned on following up but completely forgot. Unfortunately, I just got a shipping notice.  Lesson learned. Next time, I'll be hitting up shop owners every other day until I get a response.


----------



## Aggie

Philippians413 said:


> I'm a little peeved at myself. I placed an order for some products on 11/28 and canceled the same night when I realized I ordered the wrong things (the site says you have 24 hours to cancel). I didn't hear back from the shop owner, but I figured that she was getting bombarded with emails due to the sale, so it would take a while. I planned on following up but completely forgot. Unfortunately, I just got a shipping notice.  Lesson learned. Next time, I'll be hitting up shop owners every other day until I get a response.


Yikes! I would hate it if that happened to me.


----------



## MileHighDiva

They lurkin! 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BN1728qB9-7/


----------



## Nightingale

Today, as I watched wash and go tutorials, I was struck by the fact that this youtuber applied a leave in and TWO cream stylers without any white spots. It just soaked into her hair and went clear. Is that what having normal or high porosity hair is like? Something so simple is truly shocking to me because my low po hair could never! 

#lowpoproblems


----------



## Evolving78

I feel like I'm on a one woman island. I'm relaxed, bone straight, I use heat often,  and I'm not at a length where I can't  bun comfortably yet. 
Everything is geared towards natural hair. That's why I gotta go back to some tried and true products!


----------



## Dayjoy

@Napp Dangit!  That really sucks, but the first thing I thought when I read your post, which some other members have also said, was that you dodged a bullet.  This particular lady wasn't right.  The right opportunity will come.  Maybe you can do some of your friends' and family members' hair, especially when you know they'll be out and about, and arm them with your business cards.  I know I am always watching ladies' hair when I'm out and asking them about it.  Might be constant work, but you could also be your own advertising when you're out.  This could help if you have the ability to set up shop in your home or if you are willing to be a traveling stylist.  We are still praying for you!


----------



## Dayjoy

shortdub78 said:


> I feel like I'm on a one woman island. I'm relaxed, bone straight, I use heat often,  and I'm not at a length where I can't  bun comfortably yet.
> Everything is geared towards natural hair. That's why I gotta go back to some tried and true products!


It's so crazy how things cycle.  I wonder if you'll be that island 5-10 years from now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Philippians413 said:


> *I'm a little peeved at myself. I placed an order for some products on 11/28 and canceled the same night when I realized I ordered the wrong things (the site says you have 24 hours to cancel). I didn't hear back from the shop owner, but I figured that she was getting bombarded with emails due to the sale, so it would take a while. I planned on following up but completely forgot. Unfortunately, I just got a shipping notice.  Lesson learned. Next time, I'll be hitting up shop owners every other day until I get a response. *


@Philippians413
I'm dealing with a "situation" right now and I have emailed the seller multiple times (no response). 

I just filed a PP Dispute with her.  Unfortunately, sometimes, a PP Dispute is the only thing that gets their attention.

I know folks are busy this time of year, but come on, you can take time to answer a simple question.  And this is like my 4th (or maybe) 5th order with her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *They lurkin!*
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BN1728qB9-7/


@MileHighDiva 
I just bought some Gloves that are a Towel!  Can't wait to get/try them.


----------



## Sharpened

Vendors, I need, no, _demand_ you put the ingredients of your products on your sites. Some of us has allergies and/or sensitivities and the number of people with them is on the rise. Don't worry; most of us are either too lazy or have no desire to dupe your products. 

Thank you.


----------



## Evolving78

Dayjoy said:


> It's so crazy how things cycle.  I wonder if you'll be that island 5-10 years from now.


It always seems that way for me! Lol but a lot of people are starting to cut their hair short and wear pixie styles, or swoop bangs. Like now that folks are getting in their 40's they cut their hair. Super long hair isn't that popular right now either. I'm going to JCPenny today to get some Keracare! lol I was gonna go to Sally's, but it cost more.


----------



## Nightingale

I think I'm going to start stretching my hair before styling. I've got the deep wave curlformers but that takes awhile to install. Maybe banding...


----------



## whiteoleander91

Washing my hair every day has been one of the best things I have done for my hair, at least for the time being. My mom shampoos her hair every day too, and her hair always has grown crazy fast. I guess this is just what works for my hair needs.

I think I'm going to try a variation on a "wash and go" and do wet twist outs for a while. It will give my curls a little stretch and I can focus more on how my hair feels vs how it looks if that makes sense.

My hair feels so feathery and silky! It feels like different hair! I have been using Aussie moist shampoo and condish. Daily shampooing is so good for me.


----------



## whiteoleander91

ughhh I want to hit the check out button but I neverr spend this much on hair products in one sitting . I keep trying to tell myself this is just an early Christmas gift to myself but I still keep taking stuff out of my cart  why can't I let my fur be great


----------



## Saludable84

Nightingale said:


> Today, as I watched wash and go tutorials, I was struck by the fact that this youtuber applied a leave in and TWO cream stylers without any white spots. It just soaked into her hair and went clear. Is that what having normal or high porosity hair is like? Something so simple is truly shocking to me because my low po hair could never!
> 
> #lowpoproblems



Curses. 

Because I get white spots after the leave In.


----------



## Royalq

Sharpened said:


> Vendors, I need, no, _demand_ you put the ingredients of your products on your sites. Some of us has allergies and/or sensitivities and the number of people with them is on the rise. Don't worry; most of us are either too lazy or have no desire to dupe your products.
> 
> Thank you.


Right? Who the heck is going to dupe those complex chemicals that make me bite my tongue trying to pronounce it. I just wanna know if it has coconut oil because my hair hates it. They act like its some secret krabby patty recipe.


----------



## rileypak

Royalq said:


> Right? Who the heck is going to dupe those complex chemicals that make me bite my tongue trying to pronounce it. I just wanna know if it has coconut oil because my hair hates it. *They act like its some secret krabby patty recipe*.


----------



## whiteoleander91

ahhh I clicked submit 


this better be worf it


----------



## Evolving78

whiteoleander91 said:


> ughhh I want to hit the check out button but I neverr spend this much on hair products in one sitting . I keep trying to tell myself this is just an early Christmas gift to myself but I still keep taking stuff out of my cart  why can't I let my fur be great


I'm rocking back and forth now deciding if I should hit the submit button! I have been looking for this product for over a year! It's what I need!


----------



## mayoo

I got to hug some idols (k-pop)  yesterday but the only thing I could think about was whether they could smell the unrefined shea butter in my hair


----------



## Guinan

I'm gonna blow dry my hair today for a LC. I get to try out my new hair dryer and brush. I hope they don't disappoint. I tried the dryer for my wng and it worked out great. Not bad for a 20.00 hair dryer


----------



## Philippians413

mayoo said:


> I got to hug some idols (k-pop)  yesterday but the only thing I could think about was whether they could smell the unrefined shea butter in my hair



Oooh! Which idols?


----------



## whiteoleander91

Hi @Sharpened 

You recently purchased the mane choice crystal orchid biotin gel right? How are you liking it? I like it a lot so far, it smells really good and has good hold.


----------



## curlyTisME

Wrapped my hair out of pure laziness last night, back to pin curls tonight. I'll add some Giovanni serum and be all set for work tomorrow.


----------



## beingofserenity

whiteoleander91 said:


> Washing my hair every day has been one of the best things I have done for my hair, at least for the time being. My mom shampoos her hair every day too, and her hair always has grown crazy fast. I guess this is just what works for my hair needs.
> 
> I think I'm going to try a variation on a "wash and go" and do wet twist outs for a while. It will give my curls a little stretch and I can focus more on how my hair feels vs how it looks if that makes sense.
> 
> My hair feels so feathery and silky! It feels like different hair! I have been using Aussie moist shampoo and condish. Daily shampooing is so good for me.



Correct me if I am wrong, but I think you have mostly been a frequent cleanser?  What do you think is different about daily shampoo and conditioning for your hair?  I kind of want to try it too. My hair loves water and it accepts moisture better after shampoo.


----------



## whiteoleander91

beingofserenity said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I think you have mostly been a frequent cleanser?  What do you think is different about daily shampoo and conditioning for your hair?  I kind of want to try it too. My hair loves water and it accepts moisture better after shampoo.



Yes I have always been on a frequent cleansing schedule but I would shampoo like twice a week and cowash in between which I think was causing too much build up on my hair (the cowashing). It's not so much that I need to shampoo daily, I just need to shampoo each time I redo my hair which, lately, happens to be every day. Completely removing all product before styling again lets my hair breathe and like you said, allows it to accept moisture better  give it a try!! You may find that it works really well for you too!!


----------



## beingofserenity

whiteoleander91 said:


> Yes I have always been on a frequent cleansing schedule but I would shampoo like twice a week and cowash in between which I think was causing too much build up on my hair (the cowashing). It's not so much that I need to shampoo daily, I just need to shampoo each time I redo my hair which, lately, happens to be every day. Completely removing all product before styling again lets my hair breathe and like you said, allows it to accept moisture better  give it a try!! You may find that it works really well for you too!!



Okay, that makes sense! I think I may fall under the same boat in that shampooing to remove all product when I need to redo my hair is more effective than co-washing or just water rinsing.


----------



## sarumoki

I am never ever ever again going a whole month without washing my hair. I need to stop being so lazy when it comes to my hair!!!


----------



## Cattypus1

beingofserenity said:


> I shampooed my hair on Sunday and I really overdid it.  I washed it like 2-4 times because my scalp felt itchy and yucky, but it sucked all the moisture out of my hair.  While I am in these crochet braids, I want to try clarifying my hair with very diluted vinegar.  So I'll be using that and my braid spray to cleanse and condition. I'm inspired by the poster who stopped using commercial products on her hair with great results.


Try diluted apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Cattypus1

Israellabaht said:


> Guys... I skipped wash day.  I didn't want to try flat twisting my whole head lol. I decided (as I was contemplating my hair life) that I'm going to just wait until my hair is longer to do the flat twists.
> I'd like to find an in-between scalp refresher because I do not want shedding and my scalp is oily now for some reason??? Its been two weeks and I finally see flakes so I think two weeks is my scalp's cut-off date. Imma try three-parts white vinegar to seven-parts water and just rub it into my scalp once a week. Hope it doesn't leave a scent that lingers. I know that when I clean with it the smell goes away so we'll see. If I can do that and it actually WORKS? Wash day... goodbye. Wait... this might not be so good, actually.


Apple Cider Vinegar...white vinegar may be way too harsh on your hair and scalp.


----------



## Philippians413

African threading is my new favorite way to stretch my hair! No tangles, locks in moisture just as well as baggying--and best of all, no more ssk's. I just wish I could wear it as a style. I know that some people do, but I haven't found one that I find wearable that doesn't require the ability to part straight.


----------



## sarumoki

Philippians413 said:


> African threading is my new favorite way to stretch my hair! No tangles, locks in moisture just as well as baggying--and best of all, no more ssk's. I just wish I could wear it as a style. I know that some people do, but I haven't found one that I find wearable that doesn't require the ability to part straight.


How long does it take for your hair to dry when you do this?


----------



## Sharpened

whiteoleander91 said:


> Hi @Sharpened
> 
> You recently purchased the mane choice crystal orchid biotin gel right? How are you liking it? I like it a lot so far, it smells really good and has good hold.


The scent is medicinal to me, not bad, tolerable. The hold, softer than Eco Styler, but firm, meaning I cannot break the gel cast. It works better on not-so-wet hair. I still need to play around with the amounts, though.


----------



## Cattypus1

I have been reversing my DC and cleansing.  I rinse my hair thoroughly and then apply my DC. I steam for no more than 15 minutes and then cover and either use my hothead or my heat cap for about 45 minutes or so.  I detangle and twist and then rinse and shampoo focusing on my scalp and letting the hair get the run off.  I'm not breaking  lot of hair and mostly what I see are long shed hairs when I detangle.  Styling after this is a breeze and it seems to take less time when I do it this way.  My hair seems to love this.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

Cattypus1 said:


> Apple Cider Vinegar...white vinegar may be way too harsh on your hair and scalp.



Really? I've been using the white vinegar and its led to a much more moisturized scalp. Also, I've heard acv leaves a scent. And I only use it on my scalp, not my hair. Any kind of vinegar would close my already vacuum sealed cuticles even more **shivers**


----------



## sarumoki

Sticking to my plan of transitioning instead of just cutting off my relaxed ends is looking to be much harder than I thought. I just finished washing my hair and my new growth was looking like  while my relaxed ends are looking like . I can't seem to stop them from tangling and I'm only a few months in. This is going to be a long road.

Also, I just found a new conditioner that I like, Queen Helene cholesterol. Made my hair feel great, but why is that stuff so thick?


----------



## Philippians413

sarumoki said:


> How long does it take for your hair to dry when you do this?



I'm not totally sure. So far, I've only done the threading when I didn't have to go to work or school, so I've been leaving it in for about 4 days. It's always dry by then, though.


----------



## Saludable84

DH asked me to wear my hair out. It's looks really nice. 

I simply told him "No, I'm not ready!"

There was some other comments, but I simply proceeded to start these twists.


----------



## imaginary

The thing with bunning that I always seem to forget is... Gotta separate and moisturize the hair underneath!! Pulled my hair apart to prep with oil for later and found the Sahara under my nice supple top layer


----------



## Saludable84




----------



## mayoo

Philippians413 said:


> Oooh! Which idols?



They aren't very popular since they just debuted and are from a small company. they mostly promote in Japan as well (which is where I live right now). They are called Zetta

In other news though, I saw Shinee two days ago!!! I was like full creeper mode lol
We were just supposed to go to their apartment and watch them get in the car and go home. 

When we got there and we were the only fans there I knew that something was off lol 

Turns out it was their 'secret' apartment and the only reason we knew where they were was because the lady who was driving us had a friend that lived in the same block and had seen Key one day by chance. lol 

We saw them all and I died. I literally am still dead now lol


----------



## Sharpened

I grated an onion for a recipe and it produced 3 oz of juice, which I stuck in the fridge. I am debating whether to try it on my scalp or dump it. Last time I made onion juice, I ended up dumping it because of the stench. How desperate am I? *sigh*


----------



## whiteoleander91

mayoo said:


> They aren't very popular since they just debuted and are from a small company. they mostly promote in Japan as well (which is where I live right now). They are called Zetta
> 
> In other news though, I saw Shinee two days ago!!! I was like full creeper mode lol
> We were just supposed to go to their apartment and watch them get in the car and go home.
> 
> When we got there and we were the only fans there I knew that something was off lol
> 
> Turns out it was their 'secret' apartment and the only reason we knew where they were was because the lady who was driving us had a friend that lived in the same block and had seen Key one day by chance. lol
> 
> We saw them all and I died. I literally am still dead now lol



So cool!!!


----------



## Philippians413

mayoo said:


> They aren't very popular since they just debuted and are from a small company. they mostly promote in Japan as well (which is where I live right now). They are called Zetta
> 
> In other news though, I saw Shinee two days ago!!! I was like full creeper mode lol
> We were just supposed to go to their apartment and watch them get in the car and go home.
> 
> When we got there and we were the only fans there I knew that something was off lol
> 
> Turns out it was their 'secret' apartment and the only reason we knew where they were was because the lady who was driving us had a friend that lived in the same block and had seen Key one day by chance. lol
> 
> We saw them all and I died. I literally am still dead now lol




Shinee!!!! They're actually the first Kpop group I ever discovered (thanks to Boys Over Flowers).


----------



## whiteoleander91

Philippians413 said:


> Shinee!!!! They're actually the first Kpop group I ever discovered (thanks to Boys Over Flowers).


Same for me!!! That was also my first ever K drama


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday  @ajargon02 

@Nina_deF @tenjoy @weaveadiva


----------



## CodeRed

Why does Sally's have a new Ion Luxe line.

Welp, gonna be using that next year too


----------



## *SkolarStar*

shawnyblazes said:


> Woot, woot!
> 
> Happy birthday  @*SkolarStar* @mscocoface @pretty08 @Renaylor @septemberluv



I didn't even know this happened thank you!


----------



## whiteoleander91

@Napp how are you doing?


----------



## Napp

Anaisin said:


> Did you just start doing hair when you went to beauty school? Most pro hairstylist I know started off in their homes, by the time they got their license and owned or co owned a salon they already had a solid clientele from years ago



yeah I've only done my own hair or braid what is left of my mother's hair prior to beauty school. I tried to get a job while in school but I had a negative experience doing that. and since then I have been on endless job interviews and getting rejected because of my lack of experience.

@whiteoleander91  I'm ok. I was really depressed these last few days but I think I'll just use the internet to my full advantage.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp said:


> yeah I've only done my own hair or braid what is left of my mother's hair prior to beauty school. I tried to get a job while in school but I had a negative experience doing that. and since then I have been on endless job interviews and getting rejected because of my lack of experience.
> 
> @whiteoleander91  I'm ok. I was really depressed these last few days but I think I'll just use the internet to my full advantage.



Okay I'm glad to see that you are okay. Hang in there trouble don't last always and this season will pass


----------



## Cattypus1

Israellabaht said:


> Really? I've been using the white vinegar and its led to a much more moisturized scalp. Also, I've heard acv leaves a scent. And I only use it on my scalp, not my hair. Any kind of vinegar would close my already vacuum sealed cuticles even more **shivers**


I've read that white vinegar is drying and you're right about the scent of ACV. It's raunchy but it doesn't last long. You've gotta do what works, tho.


----------



## Sharpened

Though the weather outside is snowing
And my workout time was boring
But as long as I have my hair
I don’t care, I don’t care, I don’t care.

My husband won’t stop his snoring
My children are being annoying
So, I’ll just go do my hair
I don’t care, I don’t care, I don’t care.

My mood, no clue, don't ask...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@chelleyrenee @Chelleyrenee_1213 @healthyhair2 @lowkeyhomie @MSee


----------



## beingofserenity

I think I am going to be a wig person going on forward.  I like being able to wash my hair frequently without worrying about styling, but I also like being able to wear my own hair when I feel like it.  I also like being able to wear different hair styles often, I guess I'm ghetto like that.  So,long term protective styles are a no.  They don't last too long on my hair anyway, for some reason...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just read the most lit thread.  ET threads get ta popping over there. 

Too bad it was locked.


----------



## CodeRed

shawnyblazes said:


> I just read the most lit thread.  ET threads get ta popping over there.
> 
> Too bad it was locked.



Who knew talking about some random model chick and her suspect boyfriend could lead to all that


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

CodeRed said:


> Who knew talking about some random model chick and her suspect boyfriend could lead to all that



Right??? Lol @CodeRed


----------



## KinksAndInk

I wish it was spring. I really miss my daily cowashes.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Right??? Lol @CodeRed



I choked on a potato chip. 

That thread had lighter fluid poured on it and set on fire. Lit was an understatement.


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing

See....it's always the threads I skip over that be on and popping. 

Hair related....I love my new haircut.


----------



## sarumoki

MyCoilsGoBoing said:


> *See....it's always the threads I skip over that be on and popping. *
> 
> Hair related....I love my new haircut.


Right. If someone hadn't mentioned it in the Denzel thread I never would have found it.


----------



## Nightingale

I've got to start spending more time outside the hair forum.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I got my hair pressed today for graduation and it looks nice but I am so irritated that my stylist trimmed quite a bit off. My hair looks closer to APL now instead of the BSL it was before I went in. Sigh...


----------



## CodeRed

MyCoilsGoBoing said:


> See....it's always the threads I skip over that be on and popping.
> 
> Hair related....I love my new haircut.



Just click on any thread title that mentions anyone having a significant other. If one of them is black and the other something else, if one of them is more attractive than the other or if the dude seems gay then sit and wait. By the end of the first page someone will be fighting


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Nightingale said:


> I've got to start spending more time outside the hair forum.



Sometimes you really don't.  Its harsh over there. I wince and jump back half the time. It's way TAME over here.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday

@candy1214 @greenbees @JereK @lovenharmony


----------



## Saludable84

Nightingale said:


> I've got to start spending more time outside the hair forum.



Be careful in that beyond section.


----------



## rileypak

These vendors need to stop. Just stop.


----------



## CodeRed

shawnyblazes said:


> Sometimes you really don't.  Its harsh over there. I wince and jump back half the time. It's way TAME over here.



Yeah both ET and Off Topic get lit sometimes. I think someone said the Relationships forum gets like that too but I have no reason to venture over there and if I did I still wouldn't based on the stuff I see from the first two


----------



## sarumoki

The front of my hair refuses to get with the program and it's making me mad.

@rileypak Which vendors? What did they do?


----------



## rileypak

sarumoki said:


> @rileypak Which vendors? What did they do?



In particular, Darcy's Botanicals.
In general, not communicating about reformulated products (or not communicating about rebranding label woes to customers as they claim). Not saying you have to discuss it with customers but at least warn them ahead of time, especially when you're online based. I can understand to a very minimal degree about not being able to do so when you become OTG. But if you're online, you can release that information much much quicker.


----------



## Anaisin

KidneyBean86 said:


> I got my hair pressed today for graduation and it looks nice but I am so irritated that my stylist trimmed quite a bit off. My hair looks closer to APL now instead of the BSL it was before I went in. Sigh...



This is why as much as I want a professional press & style I don't go


----------



## greenbees

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @candy1214 @greenbees @JereK @lovenharmony



Awww, you are too kind! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## tenjoy

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday  @ajargon02
> 
> @Nina_deF @tenjoy @weaveadiva



OMG Thank you Girl!  Whatchoo sending me?


----------



## CodeRed

All that talk of Darcy's Pumpkin conditioner has me wanting to try some pumpkin seed oil...


----------



## Saludable84

CodeRed said:


> All that talk of Darcy's Pumpkin conditioner has me wanting to try some pumpkin seed oil...



I love that conditioner. That's why it's making me so upset because if it's reformulated, I have no dupes and limited back ups.


----------



## imaginary

sarumoki said:


> *The front of my hair refuses to get with the program and it's making me mad.*



!!!!!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

tenjoy said:


> OMG Thank you Girl!  Whatchoo sending me?



I see youre in NJ, what county?  If you say Essex, I'll say.. . you can have some extra products

@tenjoy


----------



## Nightingale

One of the "grow long hair" ads on the site shows a nonblack woman, fully clothed, washing her hair in what looks like a public bathroom. She's leaning over with her lathered, long hair touching the floor. Touching the floor! Yuck.


----------



## Philippians413

CodeRed said:


> Yeah both ET and Off Topic get lit sometimes. I think someone said the Relationships forum gets like that too but I have no reason to venture over there and if I did I still wouldn't based on the stuff I see from the first two



My first venture to the Relationships forum was a couple of months ago. The first thread I ever read was "Should She Sleep With This Married Man?" I stay in ET and OT, so I thought I wouldn't be shocked...I was wrong.


----------



## Beany

I was watching a youtube tut and DS2 watched some of the video with me, pointed at my hair, then his hair, then got my bottle of CRN fresh curl and brought it to me. He's almost 2 years old btw. I was literally crying laughing. My cheeks still hurt


----------



## tenjoy

shawnyblazes said:


> I see youre in NJ, what county?  If you say Essex, I'll say.. . you can have some extra products
> 
> @tenjoy



Passaic County lol


----------



## sarumoki

Man... Another thread just popped off but it disappeared before I could finish reading it.

Back to our regular scheduled programming... Has anyone heard of using clays on relaxed/transitioning hair?


----------



## Sharpened

One of the ladies at my volunteer job remarked, "Oh my goodness, your hair is just a-growing!" Yup, I was grinning my face off.

Braids will have to wait. I have to complete mission SMF--save my follicles. Shedding is public enemy #1 and it will be arrested.


----------



## Beany

I was supposed to start prepooing my hair last night, but the way those Jack and cokes were set up...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Atdow71 @classytee @lildhe @Msmia


----------



## sarumoki

I wanted to try out clay, but didn't have any around. So of course I used the Queen Helene mint mask on my hair.


----------



## candy1214

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> @candy1214 @greenbees @JereK @lovenharmony




THANK YOU!!


----------



## Smiley79

Wash N Go's do not work for my hair. Never have, never will. But, Wash-N-Rolls are my new best friend. Cowash my hair, let it partially dry in a tee shirt while I'm getting ready, apply leave ins of my choice, tuck/roll my hair into super simple styles and I'm out the door.

So if you all see me talking about my Wash-N-Rolls, that's what I'm talking about. I always loved the moisture benefits of a W/G but I had to find a way around the final step. Another benefit is that it minimizes my need for combing my hair daily or frequently. Finger detangling is super easy in the shower under running water and globs of conditioner.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Smiley79 said:


> Wash N Go's do not work for my hair. Never have, never will. But, Wash-N-Rolls are my new best friend. Cowash my hair, let it partially dry in a tee shirt while I'm getting ready, apply leave ins of my choice, tuck/roll my hair into super simple styles and I'm out the door.
> 
> So if you all see me talking about my Wash-N-Rolls, that's what I'm talking about. I always loved the moisture benefits of a W/G but I had to find a way around the final step. Another benefit is that it minimizes my need for combing my hair daily or frequently. Finger detangling is super easy in the shower under running water and globs of conditioner.



Any pics??  Your "wash and roll" sounds like a great idea! Wash and gos are so easy, but they give me terrible ssks.


----------



## Smiley79

Pygmy_puff said:


> Any pics??  Your "wash and roll" sounds like a great idea! Wash and gos are so easy, but they give me terrible ssks.



@Pygmy_puff
It's similar to the ladies who do Wash and Go buns. For me, the roll/tuck method is looser and less tension on my hair. These pics are a little old. (sorry they aren't close ups of the back but hopefully you get the point.) It's been working great for me when I want a mid week treat for my hair in the morning or after working out.  Plus am I the only one who loves the smell of freshly conditioned hair?


----------



## victory777

@Smiley79 . It's so pretty!!


----------



## Smiley79

Pygmy_puff said:


> Any pics??  Your "wash and roll" sounds like a great idea! *Wash and gos are so easy,* but they give me terrible ssks.



Yea I agree! But I tried wash and go's 50 different ways with no success. I just had to accept that my hair does not respond to gel and curl enhancers because I ain't got no curls, lolllll. I have fluffy natural hair versus curly. So I work with what my hair likes and I just left Wash and go's alone.

I brought this up because i was wondering if anyone does this to their hair too?


----------



## Smiley79

victory777 said:


> @Smiley79 . It's so pretty!!


Awww thank you @victory777


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Smiley79 said:


> @Pygmy_puff
> It's similar to the ladies who do Wash and Go buns. For me, the roll/tuck method is looser and less tension on my hair. These pics are a little old. (sorry they aren't close ups of the back but hopefully you get the point.) It's been working great for me when I want a mid week treat for my hair in the morning or after working out.  Plus am I the only one who loves the smell of freshly conditioned hair?
> View attachment 382135



Oh my goodness!!! How pretty!  You said you create this style on wet hair??? Wow! I *really* want to try this now...


----------



## Smiley79

Pygmy_puff said:


> Oh my goodness!!! How pretty!  You said you create this style on wet hair??? Wow! I *really* want to try this now...



Thank you @Pygmy_puff
From the time I get out the shower I wrap a t-shirt on my hair like a turban. (I leave my hair styling for last) By the time I finish everything I need to do, the majority of water is absorbed and* my hair is left  damp (not dripping wet)* ready to receive product and style it up. And freshly conditioned hair is SO MUCH more manageable. It's like cotton cand in my hands.  Occasionally I do a low bun but most times I prefer a tuck and roll style. And it's a great way for me to protect my ends.

I remember when I tried W&G I would be left with dripping hair and gel cast, eeek! Glad those days are over.


----------



## Smiley79

Has anyone ever heard of or used the following lines: 

 The Curl Smiler curl butter
Wonder Curl
Curls Dynasty

 I see them on IG all the time and am curious if anyone has ever tried them.


----------



## KinkyRN

Smiley79 said:


> Yea I agree! But I tried wash and go's 50 different ways with no success. I just had to accept that my hair does not respond to gel and curl enhancers because I ain't got no curls, lolllll. I have fluffy natural hair versus curly. So I work with what my hair likes and I just left Wash and go's alone.
> 
> I brought this up because i was wondering if anyone does this to their hair too?


If I had enough hair I certainly would!


----------



## Lissa0821

Smiley79 said:


> Yea I agree! But I tried wash and go's 50 different ways with no success. I just had to accept that my hair does not respond to gel and curl enhancers because I ain't got no curls, lolllll. I have fluffy natural hair versus curly. So I work with what my hair likes and I just left Wash and go's alone.
> 
> I brought this up because i was wondering if anyone does this to their hair too?



I have wash and go curls in the back not so much in the front. It is limp waves in the front when I try to wash and go for my entire head.  I feel your pain and I am also cool with not doing wash n go.


----------



## JerriBlank

Silk amino acids/Hydrolyzed silk has become so hard to find. I used to get great quality items with great results from ebay. Now everyone's prices have went up, and there are only a couple of options on ebay. I wonder what happened?


----------



## Cattypus1

Smiley79 said:


> @Pygmy_puff
> It's similar to the ladies who do Wash and Go buns. For me, the roll/tuck method is looser and less tension on my hair. These pics are a little old. (sorry they aren't close ups of the back but hopefully you get the point.) It's been working great for me when I want a mid week treat for my hair in the morning or after working out.  Plus am I the only one who loves the smell of freshly conditioned hair?
> View attachment 382135


That is so pretty and so are you!


----------



## MileHighDiva

JerriBlank said:


> Silk amino acids/Hydrolyzed silk has become so hard to find. I used to get great quality items with great results from ebay. Now everyone's prices have went up, and there are only a couple of options on ebay. I wonder what happened?


Scroll to the bottom of the page in this link for potential answer to your question.
http://www.bekurabeauty.com/hair/honey-latte-detangling-hair-milk/


----------



## beingofserenity

Smiley79 said:


> @Pygmy_puff
> It's similar to the ladies who do Wash and Go buns. For me, the roll/tuck method is looser and less tension on my hair. These pics are a little old. (sorry they aren't close ups of the back but hopefully you get the point.) It's been working great for me when I want a mid week treat for my hair in the morning or after working out.  Plus am I the only one who loves the smell of freshly conditioned hair?
> View attachment 382135



You're such a classy, pretty lady. This is a great idea for when my hair gets longer. I love the scent of freshly washed hair too.


----------



## JerriBlank

MileHighDiva said:


> Scroll to the bottom of the page in this link for potential answer to your question.
> http://www.bekurabeauty.com/hair/honey-latte-detangling-hair-milk/



Oh lord, she's having a sale? 
Anyone have any promo codes? Lol.

Hmmmm, less than 1%? I actually looked it up on that ingredient website earlier today, the risk of SAA was listed as being low. I'm wondering if the price hike was more so the factor in her removing it from this product. Really sucks. It made a huge, noticeable difference in my hair when using it. I can't justify paying $20 for 4 ounces when I'm going to add it to any and everything. Lol.


----------



## Smiley79

Cattypus1 said:


> That is so pretty and so are you!


And @beingofserenity
You guys are so sweet, Thank youuuuu

And yes @beingofserenity  I love my hair to smell shower fresh! This is why i can never have enough conditioner in my stash.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It always amazes me that I have a ton of hair on my head and cant style it to save my life.  I see naturals with a lot less hair do so much more.  Im really style challenged yet I can do other people hair.


----------



## CodeRed

JerriBlank said:


> Silk amino acids/Hydrolyzed silk has become so hard to find. I used to get great quality items with great results from ebay. Now everyone's prices have went up, and there are only a couple of options on ebay. I wonder what happened?



I used to order mine from LotionCrafters or SoapGoods. They both had good quality, I think, and decent shipping from what I can remember.


----------



## Sharpened

My hair in the front got into my eye while washing. Yay?


----------



## Smiley79

Sally's is becoming my new fave spot. The natural/ethnic hair aisle keeps growing and growing!


----------



## beingofserenity

Smiley79 said:


> Sally's is becoming my new fave spot. The natural/ethnic hair aisle keeps growing and growing!



They started selling kinky twists and crochet hair in mine. They know where the money is.


----------



## Smiley79

beingofserenity said:


> They started selling kinky twists and crochet hair in mine. They know where the money is.



yup, i agree.


----------



## Dayjoy

@Smiley79 I know I'm late and everyone already said it, but SO PRETTY and so sophisticated!  I LOVE the embellishments.  I wonder if my hair can pull this off.  Do you detangle/comb through your hair before you roll?


----------



## Dayjoy

I can't believe I'm going to say this, and please, nobody stone me, but I don't think I like Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm anymore.    My hair doesn't stay moist for as many days after using it as it does with my other moisture dc.  After it is gone I'm moving on to try either TGIN Honey Moisture Mask or Paul Mitchell Superxharged Moisture.


----------



## Smiley79

Tha


Dayjoy said:


> @Smiley79 I know I'm late and everyone already said it, but SO PRETTY and so sophisticated!  I LOVE the embellishments.  I wonder if my hair can pull this off.  Do you detangle/comb through your hair before you roll?



 Thank you for the kind words @Dayjoy . Honestly, I'm still experimenting with that to see which method helps me retain hair the best. For now, I am finger detangling or using the shower comb while in the shower only, using the running water and conditiner to help me detangle.  (While I'm at it I part my hair the way I plan to style it and loose twist them away followed by wrapping my hair with the tshirt) when I'm ready to style, the hair is still manageable and I do not do any further detangling thereafter.

On actual wash days, that's when I will do a full detangling session.  So far I have not noticed any problems or hair breakage from doing it this way.


----------



## Smiley79

Dayjoy said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this, and please, nobody stone me, but I don't think I like Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm anymore.    My hair doesn't stay moist for as many days after using it as it does with my other moisture dc.  After it is gone I'm moving on to try either TGIN Honey Moisture Mask or Paul Mitchell Superxharged Moisture.



When I finish my SM Manuka Honey,  I can't wait to try the TGIN mask as well. TGIN and Mane Choice are 2 lines I look forward to trying in 2017.


----------



## Smiley79

Dayjoy said:


> @Smiley79 I know I'm late and everyone already said it, but SO PRETTY and so sophisticated!  I LOVE the embellishments.  I wonder if my hair can pull this off.  Do you detangle/comb through your hair before you roll?



How long is your hair?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Just straightened my hair for an event and I LOVE my new length but as soon as its over I'm going back to braids.


----------



## curlyTisME

I'm going to take the Manetabolism Plus for the entire year of 2017. I plan to order my supply next week. Hopefully I can retain a bit of growth. They have worked well for me in the past with no adverse reactions of any kind.


----------



## Dayjoy

Smiley79 said:


> How long is your hair?


Either at or hovering just above apl.  I have the length, but not sure about the skill.    Also my shrinkage is so much that I don't know if I can do this on wet hair.  If it doesn't work I'll definitely try it on airdried hair.  Your styles are so pretty.  I need to tap into my creative side or just copy your pictures exactly.


----------



## Smiley79

Dayjoy said:


> Either at or hovering just above apl.  I have the length, but not sure about the skill.    Also my shrinkage is so much that I don't know if I can do this on wet hair.  If it doesn't work I'll definitely try it on airdried hair.  Your styles are so pretty.  I need to tap into my creative side or just copy your pictures exactly.



Oh good. Im neck length.
Me too, I cannot style on dripping wet hair. But I find that the time I spend with the tee shirt wrapped around my (pre-twisted) hair, it's enough to absorb most of the water and I experience a little less shrinkage.

If you guys try it, I cant wait to see how it works for you all or how you tweaked it. And yes, it will work perfect on air dried hair. I do that quite often too.

I keep forgetting to mention that after i do the tuck and rolls, i lay my edges with some Curls control paste and most important, i tie my hair down with a scarf dor a few minutes to polish and set the overall look. Trust me, all this goes by in ashort period of time.


----------



## Prettymetty

Lately I have been extremely sensitive to smells and I hate the scent of the Kerastase Therapiste line. At first I loved it.  Maybe it's my hormones...


----------



## SlimPickinz

Dayjoy said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this, and please, nobody stone me, but I don't think I like Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm anymore.    My hair doesn't stay moist for as many days after using it as it does with my other moisture dc.  After it is gone I'm moving on to try either TGIN Honey Moisture Mask or Paul Mitchell Superxharged Moisture.


It's the silicones. I had to let it go myself, it just stopped working.


----------



## Saludable84

@Dayjoy 

I cannot use that stuff anymore. Leaves a bad film. Some swear but it but it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Sharpened

DH said I look like Princess Mushroom from Super Mario World while wearing my new sleep bonnet.  As long as the Lycra band holds up, I don't care (and neither does he).


----------



## meka72

I just realized that I didn't receive my Lawrence Ray Concept order of shake & go refill. I was not provided a tracking number so I'm unable to track the package. I emailed the company and will wait to hear back.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

These sad crochet  braids are coming out after a week.

 Its a sad situation at the top but it doesn't help that some new products are coming and I just really want to try them out ,lol.


----------



## Saludable84

I got an email from SM apologizing for shipping delays during the holiday season 

They said they will be sending me a 40% of coupon to use. 

The continue to prove me unwrong.


----------



## SuchaLady

Dayjoy said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this, and please, nobody stone me, but I don't think I like Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm anymore.    My hair doesn't stay moist for as many days after using it as it does with my other moisture dc.  After it is gone I'm moving on to try either TGIN Honey Moisture Mask or Paul Mitchell Superxharged Moisture.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Dayjoy said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this, and please, nobody stone me, but I don't think I like Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm anymore.    My hair doesn't stay moist for as many days after using it as it does with my other moisture dc.  After it is gone I'm moving on to try either TGIN Honey Moisture Mask or Paul Mitchell Superxharged Moisture.





SlimPickinz said:


> It's the silicones. I had to let it go myself, it just stopped working.





Saludable84 said:


> @Dayjoy
> 
> I cannot use that stuff anymore. Leaves a bad film. Some swear but it but it doesn't work for me.



How frequently are you ladies clarifying your hair?


----------



## MileHighDiva

meka72 said:


> I just realized that I didn't receive my Lawrence Ray Concept order of shake & go refill. I was not provided a tracking number so I'm unable to track the package. I emailed the company and will wait to hear back.


Girl, don't get me going on Mr. LRC 

Wonderful product! Awful CS!


----------



## Saludable84

MileHighDiva said:


> How frequently are you ladies clarifying your hair?



It just leaves a film after one wash. I don't believe clarifying or lack of would affect it.


----------



## SlimPickinz

MileHighDiva said:


> How frequently are you ladies clarifying your hair?


Often enough. I was straightening my hair often while using that conditioner so my hair can handle silicones. This one just didn't work long term for me. It's cool though there are other conditioners out there.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Tressed 
You need to come upstairs to the Hair Forum sometime.  You've been holding out on us.  I was admiring your hair porn avi downstairs and I have questions. 

Are you natural or relaxed?

If natural do you straighten via roller set, flat iron, or marcel iron?

Are you a DIYer or a salon head?

How frequently do you do your hair?

What is your trim schedule?

How long is your hair?

Do you use mainstream or handmade/natural products?

TIA


----------



## Evolving78

Saludable84 said:


> @Dayjoy
> 
> I cannot use that stuff anymore. Leaves a bad film. Some swear but it but it doesn't work for me.


I can't use it. It's like a protein treatment and it's heavy. I watch out for products that use words like strength, rebuilds, reduce breakage, etc...It weights the hair down. And I use nothing but cones in my hair. It worked at first, probably because I might have needed something like that at the time, but after awhile, my hair felt hard and like straw.


----------



## meka72

Uh oh. Although I received an email saying the order shipped, I honestly don't think it did. There is no tracking number anywhere, neither in the email sent to me nor on the website under the order details. I really hope that I don't have any issue either getting the product or a refund. 



MileHighDiva said:


> Girl, don't get me going on Mr. LRC
> 
> Wonderful product! Awful CS!


----------



## Dayjoy

MileHighDiva said:


> How frequently are you ladies clarifying your hair?


Actually  I have been clarifying more often lately because I was trying to use up a shampoo I wanted to get rid of.  I'm comparing the effect of the JMRTB on my hair to the effect of other conditioners I've used.  It should be better.


----------



## cherishlove

So I relaxed my leave out for my sew in.  Looks like I'm going back to the relaxer.

Also the relaxer made my hair longer... I think I'm wsl. Will take pics when I take out my sew in.


----------



## MileHighDiva

meka72 said:


> Uh oh. Although I received an email saying the order shipped, I honestly don't think it did. There is no tracking number anywhere, neither in the email sent to me nor on the website under the order details. I really hope that I don't have any issue either getting the product or a refund.


@IDareT'sHair and I both had issues. 

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/use-1-buy-1-challenge-pt-5.542737/page-2656#post-23370067

I'll refrain from spaming RT with all dat.


----------



## Napp

I'm thinking of giving the hair thing a little break. I've lost my enthusiasm for all of it whether my hair or others. I've been wearing a durag in public cuz idgaf. I don't even want to buy anything anymore. I just feel over it


----------



## MileHighDiva

Napp said:


> I'm thinking of giving the hair thing a little break. I've lost my enthusiasm for all of it whether my hair or others. I've been wearing a durag in public cuz idgaf. I don't even want to buy anything anymore. I just feel over it


I rebuke this!  You have to speak it into existence!  Can you reach out to Devachan and reconnect with them?  You may have to commute till you build up your CV.

As my mommy used to say, "don't ever let anyone point the "bone" at you or "close any doors" for you!"

"Find a way through the door! Even if you have to go under it, through the keyhole or crack when the hinge is opened."

Keep your eye on the prize and persevere!



ETA: Stop wearing du-rags in public! 

ETA2: Sometimes the forum increases my font size.  It's late, I'm not getting on my laptop to fix it.


----------



## GGsKin

MileHighDiva said:


> I rebuke this!  You have to speak it into existence!  Can you reach out to Devachan and reconnect with them?  You may have to commute till you build up your CV.
> 
> As my mommy used to say, "don't ever let anyone point the "bone" at you or "close any doors" for you!"
> 
> "Find a way through the door! Even if you have to go under it, through the keyhole or crack when the hinge is opened."
> 
> Keep your eye on the prize and persevere!
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA: Stop wearing du-rags in public!*
> 
> ETA2: Sometimes the forum increases my font size.  It's late, I'm not getting on my laptop to fix it.



Preach! And preach some more for the bolded please.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

meka72 said:


> *I just realized that I didn't receive my Lawrence Ray Concept order of shake & go refill. I was not provided a tracking number so I'm unable to track the package. I emailed the company and will wait to hear back.*


@meka72
Several of us had problems with our BF LRC order.

My top was cracked and about 8oz/12oz of the product has spilled out in the poorly wrapped packaging. 

There was no protective seal to prevent spillage (or hygiene) and it was very poorly wrapped.

Just a Priority Envelope no padding, Peanuts etc.....

It took LRC a while to get back to me.  I also filed a PP Dispute to get their attention when they didn't respond in a timely manner.

Another posters entire contents had spilled out in the packaging.

@MileHighDiva


----------



## Rocky91

@Smiley79 you and your hair are both gorgeous


----------



## MileHighDiva

MileHighDiva said:


> @Tressed
> You need to come upstairs to the Hair Forum sometime.  You've been holding out on us.  I was admiring your hair porn avi downstairs and I have questions.
> 
> Are you natural or relaxed?
> 
> If natural do you straighten via roller set, flat iron, or marcel iron?
> 
> Are you a DIYer or a salon head?
> 
> How frequently do you do your hair?
> 
> What is your trim schedule?
> 
> How long is your hair?
> 
> Do you use mainstream or handmade/natural products?
> 
> TIA


@Tressed


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

I have so much to figure out still but too little motivation to achieve anything with my hair. 

But you know what??? Imma just wait till its long to _try._ Lol! (JK) But seriously, these shed hairs got me messed up and trying to remove them leads to breakage. My flat twists keep tryna jump off my head, I don't got money for all of these fancy hair-growing potions that keep coming out, and quite frankly... I'm tired. I'm tired and I don't even do anything to it.

So I'm really boutta just keep on keeping on and wait till its long to try. *closes laptop*

I'll be in the entertainment thread for about a year. Please send me links of any threads with tea involved. Petty arguments in the comments are especially welcome.   *comes back tomorrow*


----------



## meka72

I can't remember if I used PP or not but I will be filing something with my bank/PP if i don't get a response within a week. 

After reading about the packaging issues, I wonder if my package was destroyed because the product leaked? I'ont know. I just want my money back. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> Several of us had problems with our BF LRC order.
> 
> My top was cracked and about 8oz/12oz of the product has spilled out in the poorly wrapped packaging.
> 
> There was no protective seal to prevent spillage (or hygiene) and it was very poorly wrapped.
> 
> Just a Priority Envelope no padding, Peanuts etc.....
> 
> It took LRC a while to get back to me.  I also filed a PP Dispute to get their attention when they didn't respond in a timely manner.
> 
> Another posters entire contents had spilled out in the packaging.
> 
> @MileHighDiva


----------



## ms.blue

MileHighDiva said:


> How frequently are you ladies clarifying your hair?


Once a month.


----------



## Tressed

MileHighDiva said:


> @Tressed
> You need to come upstairs to the Hair Forum sometime.  You've been holding out on us.  I was admiring your hair porn avi downstairs and I have questions.
> 
> Are you natural or relaxed?
> 
> If natural do you straighten via roller set, flat iron, or marcel iron?
> 
> Are you a DIYer or a salon head?
> 
> How frequently do you do your hair?
> 
> What is your trim schedule?
> 
> How long is your hair?
> 
> Do you use mainstream or handmade/natural products?
> 
> TIA



My hair type is 4b relaxed and I have a very simple low manipulation regimen.

I'm totally diy and have a home salon, but I only do my own hair or my daughters hair there.  I basically cowash with V05 conditioner, and then add leave-in Infusium 23 to air dry my hair in braids, and I flat iron every 2 weeks.

I dust every four weeks and wear protective styles a lot. I baggy at nite with VO5 conditioner and seal with castor oil along the length of my hair, and it grows like crazy.  I keep a real simple regimen and average about 1 1/2 to 2 inches of new growth every 3 months.  I use no growth aids.

I relax every 15 - 16 weeks, and I use Dark and Lovely Beautiful Beginnings kiddie perm for 'fine hair', even though my hair is not fine.

I'm a little past waist length now and have been for about 5 years.   I use very few products and they are store bought.


----------



## curlyTisME

My scalp is itchy, I have an appointment on Thursday thank goodness! I will definitely ask for a scalp treatment on top of my usual moisture treatment.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Tressed said:


> My hair type is 4b relaxed and I have a very simple low manipulation regimen.
> 
> I'm totally diy and have a home salon, but I only do my own hair or my daughters hair there.  I basically cowash with V05 conditioner, and then add leave-in Infusium 23 to air dry my hair in braids, and I flat iron every 2 weeks.
> 
> I dust every four weeks and wear protective styles a lot. I baggy at nite with VO5 conditioner and seal with castor oil along the length of my hair, and it grows like crazy.  I keep a real simple regimen and average about 1 1/2 to 2 inches of new growth every 3 months.  I use no growth aids.
> 
> I relax every 15 - 16 weeks, and I use Dark and Lovely Beautiful Beginnings kiddie perm for 'fine hair', even though my hair is not fine.
> 
> I'm a little past waist length now and have been for about 5 years.   I use very few products and they are store bought.


Thanks for sharing!  Simple Dimple Low-Manipulation wins the race,


----------



## LivingInPeace

This is petty. And I admit it. I had to stop watching a hair video because the woman thinks twist is plural. I just couldn't listen. It might have been the best hair video in history and I will never know.


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> I'm thinking of giving the hair thing a little break. I've lost my enthusiasm for all of it whether my hair or others. I've been wearing a durag in public cuz idgaf. I don't even want to buy anything anymore. I just feel over it


You sound like you need a mental break for a minute. I totally understand.


----------



## Saludable84

When I don't detangle in the shower, I get these dreads when I go to twist. 

I hate detangling on damp hair. It hurts. Next week, back to the shower.


----------



## beingofserenity

Never doing mini braids again, takes forever to get out


----------



## Napp

So now the stylist called me and wants me back. I already made plans....


----------



## JerriBlank

Napp said:


> So now the stylist called me and wants me back. I already made plans....



Wtf?!
What kind of ditzy, unprofessional mess is that?! 
Would she take you back if you declined the job, then tried to go back? No, no she wouldn't 
Wowwwww.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ok, Im going to make it two weeks in this crochet.  I paid almost $100 for hair and style.  2 weeks is good enough.


----------



## KinkyRN

I am sad sad sad. Today we are supposed to all weat Santa or Elf hats (I work at an elementary school). I refuse to smush my hair.


----------



## Smiley79

Rocky91 said:


> @Smiley79 you and your hair are both gorgeous



Awww thank you @Rocky91 That is so sweet of you to say.


----------



## JerriBlank

Layed my edges with Lottabody edge control Mixed with Shea Moisture Peace Rose Nourish & Silken Styling gel cream.

Lordtttt, my edges haven't moved since I took my scarf off this morning. They don't feel cemented to my head eaither. 

I just need to make sure this doesn't flake, and it will be HG status. It feels like something to seal hair with, it's so silky!


----------



## vevster

Wrong thread


----------



## Haute Grey Fox

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @Haute Grey Fox @GrenadianGal


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Royalq

I miss my hair soo much. Im tempted to take out my box braids this week.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

My hair has been sooo very dry since my last wash last Tuesday ugh. Perhaps weather related. I'm washing it tonight and I'm going to deep condition and hope for the best.
My scalp is a mess too even using T Sal for weeks now . I just can't seem to control the buildup and itching of late. My pms week was recently though and I have noticed my scalp acts up at that time so maybe its due to that. Even T-Sal isn't going to help my pms scalp apparently lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@bestblackgirl @itsallaboutattitude @LStreeter @NaturallyKweenBee @werenumber2 


Woot woot!!!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Garner has a sulfate free shampoo. It is quite moisturizing but I don't love it just yet.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My Jakeala (Etsy.com) Black Friday haul products are aromatherapy in a bar/jar/bottle! I'm so impressed with everything about them.

I saw Etsy's Urbanaire Gypsy products in the Jenny Beauty yesterday. She seems so cool and I wish her business success (the products look so decadent), but she's outpriced my wallet!

I found thinning shears at Jenny Beauty, and I hope I don't ruin this too-much-body-having wig I otherwise really like.

My DIY clip-in protective style project is stalled until I can make sense of conflicting reviews of various hair. Some YouTubers raved about Moisture Rain Remy Jerri Curl to match 4a hair. Others complained that the mix of included weft lengths are almost unworkable. Then there's the Retro Glam & Vibe 4a one-length bundle pack the lady at Jenny Beauty recommended. It doesn't look like 4a (i.e. coily) hair in several of the videos I saw! Hmm. I least I learned that my henna'ed hair color is a 2 in natural light and not a 1b or 4 as it sometimes appears in weird lighting. That helps with hair selection.


----------



## LStreeter

shawnyblazes said:


> @bestblackgirl @itsallaboutattitude @LStreeter @NaturallyKweenBee @werenumber2
> 
> 
> Woot woot!!!


Thank you, love!!


----------



## werenumber2

shawnyblazes said:


> @bestblackgirl @itsallaboutattitude @LStreeter @NaturallyKweenBee @werenumber2
> 
> 
> Woot woot!!!



Thank you Miss @shawnyblazes!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

@Dayjoy Have you ever tried Redken All Soft Heavy conditioner? It has a consistency similar to JMRB but not as siliconey.


----------



## Philippians413

USPS is playing with my emotions.


----------



## Dayjoy

SuchaLady said:


> @Dayjoy Have you ever tried Redken All Soft Heavy conditioner? It has a consistency similar to JMRB but not as siliconey.


No, I haven't, but now I will!  Thanks!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Thank you!



shawnyblazes said:


> @bestblackgirl @itsallaboutattitude @LStreeter @NaturallyKweenBee @werenumber2
> 
> 
> Woot woot!!!


----------



## Smiley79

Not all natural hair is "curly" hair


----------



## Smiley79

Saludable84 said:


> When I don't detangle in the shower, I get these dreads when I go to twist.
> 
> I hate detangling on damp hair. It hurts. Next week, back to the shower.



I have gone back to detangling in the shower too. I save quite a few stands when I detangle under the shower head. It' s like the water is helping go thru my tangles.   When I do detangle on misted hair, I use my detangle brush to help me out. (Which reminds me I need to order the Felicia Leatherwood brush)


----------



## beingofserenity

Yep!  I will only ever detangle under the shower.  I need soaking wet hair and the water running down from the shower heads helps to detangle.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Can't wait to install my next set of crochet this weekend!  I went crazy over BF and bought a bunch of chrochet hair in different styles, but I can't make up my mind which one to install first


----------



## KinkyRN

Pygmy_puff said:


> Can't wait to install my next set of crochet this weekend!  I went crazy over BF and bought a bunch of chrochet hair in different styles, but I can't make up my mind which one to install first [/QUOTE
> I want to order some on line but I'm afraid I won't get enough and that the local BSS won't carry it.


----------



## beingofserenity

Soaking my hair in leave-in/moisturizer makes a huge difference.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

I always worry about that too! What I do is I usually look up the name of the hair I want on Youtube and find someone who made a video review. They usually say how many packs they used and that helps me get an idea of the length and how much hair comes in a pack. But TBH most of the YTers use way more hair than I would. As a rule of thumb four-five packs is usually enough. If you cut the length in half like I do, two-three packs should do it


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Gr8ness83 @PaperDoll @prettybyrd @Tanji


----------



## Smiley79

I am not a product junkie...._except when it comes to deep conditioners_
_




_
_(Not my stash)_


----------



## prettybyrd

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @Gr8ness83 @PaperDoll @prettybyrd @Tanji



Thank you, @shawnyblazes!  You're such a sweet heart!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Happy birthday @prettybyrd


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Theres a whole thread full of reviews....????  

What more do you want?


----------



## Smiley79

That was me when I saw Camille Rose Almond Jai twisitng butter on sale a few months back.


----------



## Sharpened

No, my hair is not in dreads, minitwists, or fingercoils. This what my hair does on its own.

I had a mishaps and used dish soap on hair and skin to get rid of it. The acid mantle is gone and I was told it could take up to two weeks to reform. Oh, Yah, help me, this a level of dryness I never want to experience again! Hair is crispy and skin feels all sore and prickly. Going to sweat at the gym sounds heavenly right now...


----------



## SlimPickinz

shawnyblazes said:


> Theres a whole thread full of reviews....????
> 
> What more do you want?


whatchu talking bout willis?


----------



## Smiley79

Sharpened said:


> No, my hair is not in dreads, minitwists, or fingercoils. This what my hair does on its own.
> 
> I had a mishaps and used dish soap on hair and skin to get rid of it. The acid mantle is gone and I was told it could take up to two weeks to reform. Oh, Yah, help me, this a level of dryness I never want to experience again! Hair is crispy and skin feels all sore and prickly. Going to sweat at the gym sounds heavenly right now...



My daughte's hair is the same way. Thick, veryyyy dense and the coil up on their own as if they are mini twists. Frequent cowashing is her best friends; and finger detangling since it useless to try to comb out her naturally coily hair.


----------



## Sharpened

Smiley79 said:


> My daughte's hair is the same way. Thick, veryyyy dense and the coil up on their own as if they are mini twists. Frequent cowashing is her best friends; and finger detangling since it useless to try to comb out her naturally coily hair.


Oh, yes, that is my hair, although not thick anymore. Cowashing was my friend years ago; oil rinsing kicked it up a notch and reduced frizz.


----------



## Smiley79

Sharpened said:


> Oh, yes, that is my hair, although not thick anymore. Cowashing was my friend years ago; oil rinsing kicked it up a notch and reduced frizz.




Hmmm she has never tried that. I will look into it for her.


----------



## imaginary

One of these days I'm gonna get a few puffcuffs. Being broke is no fun.


----------



## CodeRed

Smiley79 said:


> I am not a product junkie...._except when it comes to deep conditioners_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



I mean.. that's actually not that bad. It looks like a variety of products for different purposes


----------



## Smiley79

CodeRed said:


> I mean.. that's actually not that bad. It looks like a variety of products for different purposes



Loll, but my goal is to simplify my stash but no matter how hard I try the stash always seems to look like the pic above.


----------



## victory777

So If beautifully bamboo tea tastes potent like this, what the world is in Uncle Lee's Bamboo tea?


----------



## prettybyrd

SlimPickinz said:


> Happy birthday @prettybyrd



I know I'm late, but hank you so much, @SlimPickinz!


----------



## Saludable84

victory777 said:


> So If beautifully bamboo tea tastes potent like this, what the world is in Uncle Lee's Bamboo tea?



Wackness


----------



## divachyk

@Napp, something magical will come your way soon!


----------



## divachyk

I've been away for weeks so most of my BF purchases were still at the USPS. Tell me why are a few of the My Honey Child products not filled all the way to the top. I'm very annoyed. At this point, she will probably feel it's been used vs. accepting the responsibility to correct the issue.


----------



## victory777

Saludable84 said:


> Wackness


Lol. And water. Smh. I'm coming to the light slowly


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Wackness



This^^^^
UL bamboo tea in an essence. Sad because I had high hopes for it


----------



## Saludable84

victory777 said:


> Lol. And water. Smh. I'm coming to the light slowly





rileypak said:


> This^^^^
> UL bamboo tea in an essence. Sadly because I had high hopes for it



At this point, I might just go to the tea lady and suck down the _real_ earthy stuff.


----------



## Pmpomatic

My Puerto Rican friend at work left early this morning to go to NY for the holidays . Now my yt coworker thinks I'm weird for asking her to take a pic of my hair.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

I don't want to retwist my hair anymore. I'm tiiirreed. If it weren't for the fact that my hair seems to matt as soon as it touches a pillow in a loose state, I would honestly just wear it out, wash it as much as I want (I REALLY want to play around with washing more often, I think my scalp likes it), and finger detangle lightly here and there while its damp. I see no reason to thoroughly detangle anymore. 
Hmm... ranting just gave me an idea. But I'm scared that if I try this whole "loose hair" thing, that I'll just end up having to retwist early and get a whole bunch of fairy knots. But then again, I never minded fairy knots like that. 

This is hard, but I love it. I think what I need is some advice: how do ya'll type 4 chicks with twa's go to bed without matting? 

Thanks for this thread whoever started it.


----------



## Saludable84

My hair is not long enough


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> My hair is not long enough


Thanks to shrinkage, I'm always going to feel this way.


----------



## Bibliophile

Smiley79 said:


> I am not a product junkie...._except when it comes to deep conditioners_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _



Is it bad that I can identify 99.99% of the products in this pic? I noticed Oyin Greg Juice, Juices & Berries and B.A.S.K. items; all original formulas and packaging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bibliophile said:


> *Is it bad that I can identify 99.99% of the products in this pic? I noticed Oyin Greg Juice, Juices & Berries and B.A.S.K. items; all original formulas and packaging.*


@Bibliophile 
You know I was checking it out too! 

Nothing like some good ol' eye candy!.. @Smiley79


----------



## Bibliophile

Israellabaht said:


> *This is hard, but I love it. I think what I need is some advice: how do ya'll type 4 chicks with twa's go to bed without matting*?
> 
> Thanks for this thread whoever started it.



@Israellabaht   It's been a while since I had a TWA.  I used to make Pineapples...A bunch of them (9-12) all over my head. Then put a bonnet on before bed.

Here's a blog post with pics on 1Blessed Natural's blog: http://www.1blessednatural.com/2016/08/back-to-my-pinapples-and-twa.html


----------



## SlimPickinz

Saludable84 said:


> My hair is not long enough


I said this...after I cut it because it was too long.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

Bibliophile said:


> @Israellabaht   It's been a while since I had a TWA.  I used to make Pineapples...A bunch of them (9-12) all over my head. Then put a bonnet on before bed.
> 
> Here's a blog post with pics on 1Blessed Natural's blog: http://www.1blessednatural.com/2016/08/back-to-my-pinapples-and-twa.html


I was thinking about doing that but I'm a side sleeper. Does the bun on the side of your head feel uncomfortable? I want this to work sooo bad. But I'm sure my ends would still find a way to try me. Ah well, as long as its not the roots. If those get matted its bye bye to my density. Lol!

Maybe I'll just do smaller ones on the side so its not so uncomfortable. Hmmm... I'd love it if you could get back to me on the comfort things.


----------



## Guinan

Finally re-activated my LHCF membership. I signed up for the 2yr subscription. I wasn't going to re-subscribe b/c I was going to cut my hair in a taper style; but I changed my mind. I feel like I ALWAYS do this; whenever I start getting close to my goals or when my personal life is shitty I immediately start contemplating cutting my hair.


----------



## Bibliophile

Israellabaht said:


> I was thinking about doing that but I'm a side sleeper. Does the bun on the side of your head feel uncomfortable? I want this to work sooo bad. But I'm sure my ends would still find a way to try me. Ah well, as long as its not the roots. If those get matted its bye bye to my density. Lol!
> 
> Maybe *I'll just do smaller ones on the side so its not so uncomfortable*. Hmmm... I'd love it if you could get back to me on the comfort things.



I'm a side sleeper too. This is exactly what I did; smaller on the side and back with 2-3 giant ones in the middle. Buns are uncomfortable.  Make loose pony puffs. They are comfortable. Use two ponytail holders for your matt-prone sections; one loose at the base and one near the ends. Make sure you use a rich moisturizing & detangling product on your ends to minimize knots. Your hair will still shrink, but it shouldn't matt.  Then reactivate with a small amount of water the next day.

I used fabric ponytail holders for the sides and small scrunchies for the middle:








Hope this helps...


----------



## Sharpened

Israellabaht said:


> This is hard, but I love it. I think what I need is some advice: how do ya'll type 4 chicks with twa's go to bed without matting?



I am no help in this area; I let my hair just be, as-is, until around the 5" mark, oil and watering it when I showered. Potential dreads did not start until the 6" mark, so finger-detangling became a staple.


----------



## Daina

Saludable84 said:


> My hair is not long enough



@Saludable84, I'm the same way with hairnorexia! OAN how did you do that twisted bun in your avatar looks pretty?


----------



## Saludable84

Daina said:


> @Saludable84, I'm the same way with hairnorexia! OAN how did you do that twisted bun in your avatar looks pretty?



Thank You!

Girl I do 16-20 dookie twist weekly and just bun it. The twist are solely to keep my hair stretched so it says moisturized.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

Sharpened said:


> I am no help in this area; I let my hair just be, as-is, until around the 5" mark, oil and watering it when I showered. Potential dreads did not start until the 6" mark, so finger-detangling became a staple.



I'm past the 6" point  My hair doesn't even turn into dreads. It just turns into 1 dread. Singular. 

However, I just did the front of my head in super huge twists (instead of medium-small ones) and it took like five minutes for what would usually take me an hour! Two inches made a big difference in how large I can do the twists, and I didn't notice because of shrinkage this whole time.  The only issue is that they stick out from the sides of my head like Loc Dog...


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

Bibliophile said:


> I'm a side sleeper too. This is exactly what I did; smaller on the side and back with 2-3 giant ones in the middle. Buns are uncomfortable.  Make loose pony puffs. They are comfortable. Use two ponytail holders for your matt-prone sections; one loose at the base and one near the ends. Make sure you use a rich moisturizing & detangling product on your ends to minimize knots. Your hair will still shrink, but it shouldn't matt.  Then reactivate with a small amount of water the next day.
> 
> I used fabric ponytail holders for the sides and small scrunchies for the middle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...



The problem is, I don;t remoisturize daily (low porosity, that would be a nightmare lol). I found somethign that works though. Thanks for the tips! And those are cute with the balls on them.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

@pelohello your color is beaaaautiful. I love that color on chocolatey skin. Gold and auburn/maroon shades on melanated skin is


----------



## curlyTisME

Fresh hair means all is well!


----------



## sarumoki

I always wanted really short hair but was put off by how much work everyone said it was. I thought I would "cheat" by getting a short wig but ugh. HOW DO YOU STYLE THIS THING??? I just wanna look as cute as all the youtubers rocking the same wig...


----------



## GGsKin

I think I notice some growth.


----------



## Smiley79

I had a somewhat stressful day....so I treated myself to a deep conditioning treatment, sat under the dryer and watched HGTV.


----------



## LovingLady

Hi @Smiley79 

My twist are officially APL and my hair still feels short.


----------



## Smiley79

LovingLady said:


> Hi @Smiley79
> 
> My twist are officially APL and my hair still feels short.



Im right behind you...i hope mine get there soon. The frustrating thing is that the back of my hair grows long while the front half grows super slow.


----------



## GGsKin

Smiley79 said:


> Im right behind you...i hope mine get there soon. The frustrating thing is that the back of my hair grows long while the front half grows super slow.



This is me.


----------



## sweet_silvia88

Aireen said:


> EDIT...
> 
> How's everyone's growth doing so far?


Mine is going well i can  say, want to get some mini twists but again want to film some styling videos ...lol


----------



## Sharpened

sweet_silvia88 said:


> Mine is going well i can  say, want to get some mini twists but again want to film some styling videos ...lol


Do a video styling your mini-twists?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

If there is a such thing as terminal NL, I have achieved it .
The disadvantage of hair that grows out instead of down.


----------



## Jade Feria

*Every time I see my ridonculous shrinkage, I consider going back to texlaxing...though I haven't done it in about 4 years..........*


----------



## Saludable84

I'm so hair lazy it's disgusting. 

A couple of my coworkers have been wearing slaps all the live long day at work. I want to be part of that club.


----------



## Smiley79

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> If there is a such thing as terminal NL, I have achieved it .
> The disadvantage of hair that grows out instead of down.



I might have the same diagnosis. Just stuck at one legnth, lol


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Smiley79 said:


> I might have the same diagnosis. Just stuck at one legnth, lol


Girl I protect, moisturize, etc. My breakage is pretty minimal. I'm just going to put it away and not stress anymore.


----------



## Napp

I forgot I ordered a bootleg deva diffuser. I am now looking foreward to wash day now! LOL


----------



## divachyk

Natural hair has me hair lazy and I like it. I truly set my hair (in two strand twists) and forget about it for weeks. I spray my hair morning and night and that's it. It stays moisturized and I can bun my hair while in the twists. Perfect.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> Natural hair has me hair lazy and I like it. I truly set my hair (in two strand twists) and forget about it for weeks. I spray my hair morning and night and that's it. It stays moisturized and I can bun my hair while in the twists. Perfect.


This is my life in a nutshell these days.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> This is my life in a nutshell these days.



I finally feel like I have time to do other things now since I'm no longer being held captive by my hair.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

I really need to trim my ends, but I'd have to blow dry my hair straight and I don't feel like doing it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @aminata @cutiebe2 @Hairness @Xerxes


----------



## Saludable84

Noelle01 said:


> I really need to trim my ends, but I'd have to blow dry my hair straight and I don't feel like doing it.



This was why I looked up how to trim my ends without heat. Someone bought up to me a while ago it's a waste to have to put heat to your hair to cut it. 

I'm not sure how much you have to trim, but I put my hair in equal sides and areas clunky twist and clipped see through ends and compared sides to even them out.


----------



## Saludable84

I don't get the PO. They redelivered my package from Wednesday, but where are my packages that were due for Thursday, then rescheduled for Friday and still out for delivery as of yesterday.


----------



## DarkJoy

Not happy with the satin lined SLAP hat. No maam. What a waste of $30!!

First it was ever so slightly too big. Over the last two weeks since I got it, the band has stretched out so much, there's about a 1"on gap all around. Impossible to stay on. I now fold it over and use pins to sleep in it.

it was cute for the 2 times  (literally!) that I wore it outside for errands.

Gonna try a hot wash and see if that shrinks it. ugh.


----------



## Saludable84

DarkJoy said:


> Not happy with the satin lined SLAP hat. No maam. What a waste of $30!!
> 
> First it was ever so slightly too big. Over the last two weeks since I got it, the band has stretched out so much, there's about a 1"on gap all around. Impossible to stay on. I now fold it over and use pins to sleep in it.
> 
> it was cute for the 2 times  (literally!) that I wore it outside for errands.
> 
> Gonna try a hot wash and see if that shrinks it. ugh.



I'm actually hoping mine will stretch as it's tight.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Saludable84 said:


> This was why I looked up how to trim my ends without heat. Someone bought up to me a while ago it's a waste to have to put heat to your hair to cut it.
> 
> I'm not sure how much you have to trim, but I put my hair in equal sides and areas clunky twist and clipped see through ends and compared sides to even them out.



Thanks for this, I've never tried trimming without heat before. Do you just make sure each section is detangled before you trim? Do you wet your hair at all? I only want to trim 1/2 an inch.


----------



## Saludable84

Noelle01 said:


> Thanks for this, I've never tried trimming without heat before. Do you just make sure each section is detangled before you trim? Do you wet your hair at all? I only want to trim 1/2 an inch.



My hair was wet and with DC. I did 8 twist each side equal sections. Cut off the tips and then evened it out. Kinda of like a curly girl method of fayes self trimming. 

I made sure each section was detangled. I cut maybe 1/4 of an inch. I just went in a cut a few more strands today, but nothing drastic.


----------



## vevster

I have discovered the Greenhouse Efffect.


----------



## NaturallyKweenBee

shawnyblazes said:


> @bestblackgirl @itsallaboutattitude @LStreeter @NaturallyKweenBee @werenumber2
> 
> 
> Woot woot!!!


 Thanks, Boo


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> This was why I looked up how to trim my ends without heat. Someone bought up to me a while ago it's a waste to have to put heat to your hair to cut it.
> 
> I'm not sure how much you have to trim, but I put my hair in equal sides and areas clunky twist and clipped see through ends and compared sides to even them out.



This! And it has worked out so far.


----------



## divachyk

Noelle01 said:


> Thanks for this, I've never tried trimming without heat before. Do you just make sure each section is detangled before you trim? Do you wet your hair at all? I only want to trim 1/2 an inch.



I did mine on stretched, detangled, dry hair because I wear my hair stretched. I wanted the end result to work for how I wear my hair most. It translated well for my curly hair too. My curly hair doesn't look uneven and crazy.


----------



## divachyk

DarkJoy said:


> Not happy with the satin lined SLAP hat. No maam. What a waste of $30!!
> 
> First it was ever so slightly too big. Over the last two weeks since I got it, the band has stretched out so much, there's about a 1"on gap all around. Impossible to stay on. I now fold it over and use pins to sleep in it.
> 
> it was cute for the 2 times  (literally!) that I wore it outside for errands.
> 
> Gonna try a hot wash and see if that shrinks it. ugh.



Much like @Saludable84, mine are snug. I will say it did stretch a bit after continuous wear but it's still snug and comfy. I have a big head though so I don't have to worry about it sliding off. I wonder if you contact them what would they say.


----------



## DarkJoy

Saludable84 said:


> I'm actually hoping mine will stretch as it's tight.





divachyk said:


> Much like @Saludable84, mine are snug. I will say it did stretch a bit after continuous wear but it's still snug and comfy. I have a big head though so I don't have to worry about it sliding off. I wonder if you contact them what would they say.



Im sure it will stretch. had mines only a cpl weeks and it's waaaaay to big now.

I have a small head so should have known better. bout to pull it out the dryer. maybe it shrunk back.

Ugh. they should make it adjustable or make them sized.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

I keep going from "I need to change everything in 2017" to "I'm not changing anything in 2017." 

I'm in a content mood today. I hope it stays this way. Coming on here definitely isn't helping though. Lol.


----------



## CodeRed

Saludable84 said:


> I don't get the PO. They redelivered my package from Wednesday, but where are my packages that were due for Thursday, then rescheduled for Friday and still out for delivery as of yesterday.



These delivery services are really making me want to chop them in the throat right about now.


----------



## princess_z

2017 hair goals : grow out this TWA!
Big chopping was 100% the right decision for me, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't tired of this short hair. 

Also, my natural hair seems to hate the dryness of winter. Never thought I'd see the day I miss the humidity of the summer...


----------



## KinksAndInk

This detangling session on Monday is about to be a mess. I haven't washed or fully detangled my hair in 3 weeks.  I'm tired just thinking about it.


----------



## DarkJoy

DarkJoy said:


> Im sure it will stretch. had mines only a cpl weeks and it's waaaaay to big now.
> 
> I have a small head so should have known better. bout to pull it out the dryer. maybe it shrunk back.
> 
> Ugh. they should make it adjustable or make them sized.


It shrunk back!


----------



## divachyk

DarkJoy said:


> It shrunk back!



Oh good!!!


----------



## divachyk

DarkJoy said:


> It shrunk back!



Did you place it in the dryer while damp or dry?


----------



## DarkJoy

divachyk said:


> Did you place it in the dryer while damp or dry?


damp. The shell shrunk too. I was alarmed but it appears to be filling back out as I wear it.


----------



## divachyk

DarkJoy said:


> damp. The shell shrunk too. I was alarmed but it appears to be filling back out as I wear it.


Sweet! Keep us posted please ma'am. TY!


----------



## curlyTisME

Hair is loving the consistent TLC she's been receiving. I see growth in the near future.


----------



## OhTall1

Got weave checked by my aunt today!  

We were taking a family pic today and I was sitting on the floor in front of her.  All of a sudden I felt a finger slide up at my nape.

Aunt:  Oh, is this yours?  I've never seen curls like this so I was just wondering...
Me: (laughing)No you didn't just try to out me in front of everybody for having fake hair!

I'm not mad though.  It was all in good fun...


----------



## Royalq

miss my hair soooo much. IDK why. I can easily go a year in box braids but its only been 5 and im itching to take them out. I really want to hold off and order one product at a time because money is tight. probably not going to happen though.


----------



## vevster

The twist butter from My Honey Child has no scent and the twist butter from Obia Naturals is lovely and fresh. No crazy sweet potato scents in my hair.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

I want some of those CWK straight plates to keep my hair stretched for 2017, but that cost though... I'd need a miracle to afford one pack, let alone enough for my entire head! 

Can somebody buy me some for the small cost of $650,422.78 please? Sharing is caring. Who's going to bless me?


----------



## vevster

Practice makes perfect. I could have never done the flat twist out illustrated below last year. I just did it! New transitioners, just keep at it!


----------



## vevster

AlliCat said:


> Sally's is having a sale and I'm really trying to resist because I'm in the use up your stash challenge




Isn't it terrible?!  I want every thing despite having more than enough to do my hair successfully.


----------



## CodeRed

George Michael died today. That man had a head full of great hair for most of his career.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

CodeRed said:


> George Michael died today. That man had a head full of great hair for most of his career.


Wow.


----------



## Beany

The ignore button is so clutch.


Anyway, the humidity and almost 80 degree weather on Christmas day had my bantu knot out so big and undefined after awhile. Today, I'm going to do an updo.


----------



## Philippians413




----------



## Dee_33

I'm so hair lazy these days, been to the salon twice this month. I'm thinking these visits will continue in 2017.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Giving my hair some much needed love finally. Will probably go into a sew-in in January or at the very least, a new wig.


----------



## CodeRed

Philippians413 said:


>



Somebody needs to explain. Like now.


----------



## Sharpened

Philippians413 said:


>


That reminds me of this dude from the 90s:


----------



## niknakmac

I'm going to break out my pibbs in 2017 and add heat to my weekly dc.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I think this woman is my hair twin/sister! My hair is cottony poofy curly kinky and I feel like there aren't a lot of people w/ hair like this.



I've always found myself relating more with type 4 hair than type 3 but I am realizing that even though hair tips and advice can come from anyone, there is some value in looking for info from people who have hair that looks like yours. I have been watching a lot more 3c vids lately and I am finding it very helpful, especially the cottony 3c vids.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Today was a good wash day for me and it only took an hour. I think detangling through every part of my wash routine (and a 16 hour prepoo) helped cut down on detangling time. But I was stressing about how much hair I lost until I remembered that I hadn't washed it detangled in 3 weeks.


----------



## Sharpened

No growth this month, but more strands are dragging over my shoulders when soaking wet, despite the shedding. Some of the strands played catch-up, I guess.

I am starting to think any major health changes translates to excess shedding...


----------



## SlimPickinz

Israellabaht said:


> I want some of those CWK straight plates to keep my hair stretched for 2017, but that cost though... I'd need a miracle to afford one pack, let alone enough for my entire head!
> 
> Can somebody buy me some for the small cost of $650,422.78 please? Sharing is caring. Who's going to bless me?


I wonder if everyone got their money back from last year.


----------



## halee_J

Been wigging it and I love it. Im orribly lazy and style challenged so hair hidden and headband is my method of choice with this half wig. My hair is moisturized. I don't have to touch it until wash day and it's protected from this polar vortex.

I'm cool with this till April....Maybe even longer....LAwd Halee every dyam time I stretch past 6 months i want to transition! Whatever. I don't have to think about that right now anyway.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Israellabaht said:


> I want some of those CWK straight plates to keep my hair stretched for 2017, but that cost though... I'd need a miracle to afford one pack, let alone enough for my entire head!
> 
> Can somebody buy me some for the small cost of $650,422.78 please? Sharing is caring. Who's going to bless me?



Girl, if you buy those, don't get the flexible ones. I bought them during the Valentines sale and they SUCK! The little plastic clamps don't close easily over the rubber "plates" at all. I spent about 15 minutes tearing up my hands trying to clamp those darn things in my hair before giving up. Worst hair purchase I ever made. I never tried the original plates so I can't say whether those work better or not.


----------



## Daina

whiteoleander91 said:


> I think this woman is my hair twin/sister! My hair is cottony poofy curly kinky and I feel like there aren't a lot of people w/ hair like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always found myself relating more with type 4 hair than type 3 but I am realizing that even though hair tips and advice can come from anyone, there is some value in looking for info from people who have hair that looks like yours. I have been watching a lot more 3c vids lately and I am finding it very helpful, especially the cottony 3c vids.



@whiteoleander91, this is me all day! I have cotton 3c hair in the front that drives me crazy sometime! We must be hair sistah's! I need to watch more 3c vids as well.


----------



## LovelyRo

I took out my goddess locs yesterday and I had to cut my real hair to get the locs out.


----------



## Sally.

whiteoleander91 said:


> I think this woman is my hair twin/sister! My hair is cottony poofy curly kinky and I feel like there aren't a lot of people w/ hair like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always found myself relating more with type 4 hair than type 3 but I am realizing that even though hair tips and advice can come from anyone, there is some value in looking for info from people who have hair that looks like yours. I have been watching a lot more 3c vids lately and I am finding it very helpful, especially the cottony 3c vids.


I always see hair that "looks" like mine but doesn't behave like mine. My hair looks like this woman but my shrinkage is so extreme, I am not sure if following her wash and go steps can work for me. The back corner patches of my hair are also so dry and unruly. Everybody I know with similar texture has a silky nape area except for me. I don't even like wearing my hair in a bun because my nape area is nappy and has this weird shape that jets all the way down to my neck at the corners.


----------



## Sally.

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thanks to shrinkage, I'm always going to feel this way.


If someone invented a product that stopped shrinkage while still allowing hair to curl up, I'd be set for life! Wouldn't be able to tell me nothing!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Sally. said:


> I always see hair that "looks" like mine but doesn't behave like mine. My hair looks like this woman but my shrinkage is so extreme, I am not sure if following her wash and go steps can work for me. The back corner patches of my hair are also so dry and unruly. Everybody I know with similar texture has a silky nape area except for me. I don't even like wearing my hair in a bun because my nape area is nappy and has this weird shape that jets all the way down to my neck at the corners.



This is my issue; hair that looks like mine but behaves much differently. Most type 3s on YouTube have silky hair which makes a big difference in how the hair behaves IMO. This is why I relate more to type 4 because my hair acts similarly. But my hair is 's' shaped curls, not coils or corkscrews so a lot of type 4s can do much more to their hair than I can. I think a part of my problem is that I try to tame the poof and not embrace it. Type 3c tends to be super poofy and ppl with this type seem to just go with it lol. I am going to try to stop fighting it lol


----------



## Pygmy_puff

whiteoleander91 said:


> I think this woman is my hair twin/sister! My hair is cottony poofy curly kinky and I feel like there aren't a lot of people w/ hair like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always found myself relating more with type 4 hair than type 3 but I am realizing that even though hair tips and advice can come from anyone, there is some value in looking for info from people who have hair that looks like yours. I have been watching a lot more 3c vids lately and I am finding it very helpful, especially the cottony 3c vids.


Wow! We must be hair twins too, because her hair looks just like mine. I consider myself a 4a/3c because 90% of my hair is poofy/cottony, especially if I let it dry with minimal or no product. I love the way my hair looks with minimal product, but as she says in the video, I don't usually wear it that way because of concerns it will get damaged. I do my wash n go the same way she does except I use way more product and do a final cool water rinse at the end to define the curls instead of shingling each curl.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Pygmy_puff said:


> Wow! We must be hair twins too, because her hair looks just like mine. I consider myself a 4a/3c because 90% of my hair is poofy/cottony, especially if I let it dry with minimal or no product. I love the way my hair looks with minimal product, but as she says in the video, I don't usually wear it that way because of concerns it will get damaged. I do my wash n go the same way she does except I use way more product and do a final cool water rinse at the end to define the curls instead of shingling each curl.



I consider my hair a 3/4 mix as well, 4a in the front by my temple/ears and 3c/3b ish everywhere else and I feel the same way!


----------



## beingofserenity

I'm super excited to finally try the SM high porosity masque. I have no clue if I have high porosity hair or not.  I think it's just normal.  But it seems that most people love this masque, so hopefully I will have similar results.


----------



## Saludable84

Got gifted with the original formula


----------



## SlimPickinz

The front left side of my hair is changing to type 2 and it's annoying.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Does anyone waffle between natural and relaxed? 
 I bought a relaxer (Vitale Sensitive Scalp) and I was thinking of relaxing my hair once or twice a year. Orrr, I could be natural again in a year 

I just never know.


----------



## prettybyrd

luving me said:


> I'm so hair lazy these days, been to the salon twice this month. I'm thinking these visits will continue in 2017.









Yeeeesssss! Come to the dark side, @luving me!  2017 will be the year of going to the salon for me.  I'm loving these $35 wash and sets.


----------



## PJaye

I miss seeing the relaxed heads of hair on the board; it seems as if everyone is choosing to go natural.  The variety of hair options has waned.


----------



## Saludable84

PJaye said:


> I miss seeing the relaxed heads of hair on the board; it seems as if everyone is choosing to go natural.  The variety of hair options has waned.



This is very true.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Fluffy hair experiment lol I wish y'all could see how huge my hair is, pics can't capture it lol. I applied the product in two big sections.

Side note, the deman paddle brush has soft rubbery backing but the bushes aren't strong enough to go up against the beast lol. Kind of like the wet brush. My Aveda brush should come sometime this week. Trying to use better quality paddle brushes since they detangle the best.


----------



## GGsKin

@whiteoleander91 I love your hair. It's so shiny and full.


----------



## Dee_33

prettybyrd said:


> Yeeeesssss! Come to the dark side, @luving me!  2017 will be the year of going to the salon for me.  I'm loving these $35 wash and sets.



yaaaassss. Loving my $35 blowout too. I'm transitioning to a straight-haired natural, but will prob go back to relaxed rollersets. I just think that relaxing 3x a year works better than flatironing 2x a month for me & my hair.


----------



## curlyTisME

I'll be a dedicated salon goer in 2017, I will not be a bathroom beautician.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> Does anyone waffle between natural and relaxed?
> I bought a relaxer (Vitale Sensitive Scalp) and I was thinking of relaxing my hair once or twice a year. Orrr, I could be natural again in a year
> 
> I just never know.


I had enough one day, went and got a relaxer, came home, and now I'm 11 weeks post! Lol no regrets! I'm working on learning how to stretch. I'm doing it, so I can make sure I have enough new growth to avoid overprocessing. I have 1.5 inches of new growth now and since I want a fresh touch up for my birthday, I have no choice, but to ride it out until April.


----------



## Evolving78

curlyTisME said:


> I'll be a dedicated salon goer in 2017, I will not be a bathroom beautician.


I did that for 4 years and that was very nice!


----------



## whiteoleander91

AbsyBlvd said:


> @whiteoleander91 I love your hair. It's so shiny and full.


Thank you!!


----------



## Aggie

Officially ran out of space to put my hair products, in my storage room, under my bed, the bathroom and still have like 12 orders of products still left to arrive from the post office - wow! I have no idea where they are going


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I had enough one day, went and got a relaxer, came home, and now I'm 11 weeks post! Lol no regrets! I'm working on learning how to stretch. I'm doing it, so I can make sure I have enough new growth to avoid overprocessing. I have 1.5 inches of new growth now and since I want a fresh touch up for my birthday, I have no choice, but to ride it out until April.


Isn't it so freeing to change your hair when you feel like it?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Aggie said:


> Officially ran out of space to put my hair products, in my storage room, under my bed, the bathroom and still have like 12 orders of products still left to arrive from the post office - wow! I have no idea where they are going


In the kitchen


----------



## Aggie

whosthatcurl said:


> In the kitchen


True true  This may be a possibility


----------



## prettybyrd

whosthatcurl said:


> In the kitchen



Conditioner in the crisper.


----------



## Sharpened

whosthatcurl said:


> In the kitchen


I was going to post that, LOL!


----------



## MileHighDiva

All4Tris said:


> I took out my goddess locs yesterday and I had to cut my real hair to get the locs out.


Why did you have to cut your hair? I want Goddess Locs so bad! Possibly the crochet/faux ones...


----------



## prettybyrd

luving me said:


> yaaaassss. Loving my $35 blowout too. I'm transitioning to a straight-haired natural, but will prob go back to relaxed rollersets. I just think that relaxing 3x a year works better than flatironing 2x a month for me & my hair.



I will have to settle for being a straight-haired natural, the relaxers triggered migraines. But it is so nice someone else do my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> Isn't it so freeing to change your hair when you feel like it?


It is and that's something we need to embrace! We don't have to prove anything to anyone.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sharpened said:


> I was going to post that, LOL!


Great minds


----------



## Guinan

I've been trying to find this thread that talks about white mushy residue and growth aides, but I cant find it anywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've noticed that when I used WGHO as a prepoo or a day before I wash my hair; I get this mushy buildup on my scalp. I don't get it when I use Kinky curly hair polisher. I really would like to know why that happens. Maybe it's the sulfur. I love WGHO; but I don't like the residue


----------



## Prettymetty

@pelohello I get that residue when I use a sulfur based growth aid or anything with too much glycerin.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really need to figure out a few hair related things before the new year starts...


----------



## curlyTisME

KinksAndInk said:


> I really need to figure out a few hair related things before the new year starts...



What types of things if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## Sharpened

My scalp is screaming at me to leave it alone (dry and tender). Fine, no watering until Saturday.


----------



## Saludable84

Shea Moisture with another new line.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Saludable84 said:


> View attachment 383655 Shea Moisture with another new line.


I can't even keep up with all new stuff. I think they're overstretching themselves.


----------



## Saludable84

whosthatcurl said:


> I can't even keep up with all new stuff. I think they're overstretching themselves.



I agree


----------



## KinksAndInk

curlyTisME said:


> What types of things if you don't mind me asking??


Just trying to figure out a regimen to fit my schedule next year. The first half of the year is going to be extremely busy for me. I'll be moving, finishing nursing school, taking my NCLEX and starting a new job. I want to roller set, bun and hide my hair under wigs but I know I can't do it all. I just need to figure out what's feasible.

When I bun, I have a tendency to neglect my hair for weeks at a time when I get too busy. Then that means I'll have to find time for long detangling sessions. Same thing with wearing wigs. Rollersetting means that I have to find at least 3 hours a week to wash, set and dry.


----------



## Saludable84

Ulta gonna make me go to the store huh? Luckily, I'll barely be spending $30. 

Now, when to go


----------



## PJaye

KinksAndInk said:


> Just trying to figure out a regimen to fit my schedule next year. The first half of the year is going to be extremely busy for me. I'll be moving, finishing nursing school, taking my NCLEX and starting a new job. I want to roller set, bun and hide my hair under wigs but I know I can't do it all. I just need to figure out what's feasible.
> 
> When I bun, I have a tendency to neglect my hair for weeks at a time when I get too busy. Then that means I'll have to find time for long detangling sessions. Same thing with wearing wigs. Rollersetting means that I have to find at least 3 hours a week to wash, set and dry.



Some suggestions:
- Keep the multipurpose hair items out and pack or store everything else, e.g., balancing DCs with excellent slip; leave-ins that double as refreshers/moisturizers; an oil mixture that contains a multitude of goodies; an effective, non-stripping cleanser with clarifying properties; etc.
- Drastically simplify your routine, e.g., wetting the hair with a spray bottle and cleansing outside of the shower; DCing on dry hair and using it to both DC and cowash; etc.
- Keep the styling options to wet buns, air dried up-dos and celie braids.  Move the bun around so that it doesn't cause undo stress.  The braids are self-contained, especially since the weather has become cooler.  Simply throw on a hat and let the braids hang down and do their thing.  When it's close to wash day, unbraid and wear a braid-out.  Moisturize the roots and braid lengths while braided as needed.  Easy peasy.
- Keep a spray bottle full of water handy for spritzing..

When things got hectic for me, I relied upon a few simple products to pull me through: (1) NG Marshmallow & Coconut Water DCs, CJ Rehab, Mielle Babassu, and Silicon Mix regular and Bambu; (2) PBN Sapote Lotion; and (3) a castor oil based mixture.  That was it; the rest of my stuff was boxed up for my upcoming move and/or put away until I had more time on my hands.  Those DCs had the slip I needed for detangling, as well as the nutrients necessary for proper conditioning and balance.  The PBN is an excellent, highly moisturizing leave-in and refresher/moisturizer that never fails, and I had an oil for...whatever oiling purposes came my way.  When things died down or when I had a nice chunk of time to spare, I chelated and did a hard protein treatment.  If the hair ever becomes overly tangled, slap some DC on it while it's dry and let it marinate under a hat while you do what needs to get done.  You can detangle it later while taking a bath or reading/studying.  Use the weather and other daily functions to your advantage, e.g., baths, studying, etc.  Hopefully this was helpful.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thanks @PJaye . That was a lot of great info. I'll definitely be in hats as much as possible and I was thinking about wet bunning. That's my summer regimen and it's quick and simple.


----------



## Guinan

whosthatcurl said:


> I can't even keep up with all new stuff. I think they're overstretching themselves.



I think so too. They're so busy trying to include "everybody". I think the quality of their products may suffer


----------



## Saludable84

pelohello said:


> I think so too. They're so busy trying to include "everybody". I think the quality of their products may suffer



For some products that's already the case.


----------



## PJaye

KinksAndInk said:


> Thanks @PJaye . That was a lot of great info. I'll definitely be in hats as much as possible and I was thinking about wet bunning. That's my summer regimen and it's quick and simple.



You're quite welcome.  I'm glad I could be of some help.


----------



## Saludable84

Curlmart sends me an email about % off $ amount. 

But everything OOS. At least what I want. 

They need to go somewhere.


----------



## Royalq

whosthatcurl said:


> I can't even keep up with all new stuff. I think they're overstretching themselves.


It's annoying.  A few years ago any SM product talked about on this board you could easily walk into Target or a drugstore like CVS or Walgreen's and get it.  But now that there's so many (over 150 according to them) you have to order online.  Thing is for me personally SM isn't the best when it comes to online natural hair product.  So I'm not inclined to order for them or wait for it when there are better options.  I've been to plenty of stores and I only see coconut hibiscus,  JBCO,  Shea butter,  ABS,  High porosity,  Lo porosity,  and honey manuka. 
Also a lot of the products overlap.  So I wonder why they make so much.


----------



## vevster

I put some of the My Honey Child type 4 cream in a travel pot.  Works during the day when I need to fluff my hair.


----------



## Bibliophile

prettybyrd said:


> Conditioner in the crisper.



Well... that's where I keep my all-natural conditioners & butters


----------



## Guinan

thank goodness for MHM


----------



## prettybyrd

Bibliophile said:


> Well... that's where I keep my all-natural conditioners & butters



Me, too until my then SO got sick of it.  It was bad enough he thought my cherry scented deep conditioner smelled good enough to eat, another entirely when he came home and found more hair products in the fridge than food.


----------



## sweet_silvia88

Sharpened said:


> Do a video styling your mini-twists?


Good Idea! Want to try some flexi rods before i wash out this old flat ironed hair


----------



## Saludable84

Royalq said:


> It's annoying.  A few years ago any SM product talked about on this board you could easily walk into Target or a drugstore like CVS or Walgreen's and get it.  But now that there's so many (over 150 according to them) you have to order online.  Thing is for me personally SM isn't the best when it comes to online natural hair product.  So I'm not inclined to order for them or wait for it when there are better options.  I've been to plenty of stores and I only see coconut hibiscus,  JBCO,  Shea butter,  ABS,  High porosity,  Lo porosity,  and honey manuka.
> Also a lot of the products overlap.  So I wonder why they make so much.



I've been talking about this. They know what they are doing. 

Select lines, select stores, limited variety, reduced sales. 

As an online vendor they suck, but they gonna make it. 

And I've noticed targ.et doesn't run sales on other items when SM isn't on sale.


----------



## healthyhair2

shawnyblazes said:


> @chelleyrenee @Chelleyrenee_1213 @healthyhair2 @lowkeyhomie @MSee


Awww... Thank you!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday  @EagleEyes85 @LadyBugsy


----------



## EagleEyes85

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday  @EagleEyes85 @LadyBugsy



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Royalq

What styles do you gals use for hold,  definition and to combat humidity.  I live in S. Florida and year round it's humid.  Since I moved hearbi have never had a successful twist or braid out.  Gels don't last long enough and are too crunchy.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got some prenatal vitamins  to replace my One and Day Women's. None of the other vitamins had iron...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> I got some prenatal vitamins  to replace my One and Day Women's. None of the other vitamins had iron...


Girl, you look goodt in your avi!


----------



## Prettymetty

whosthatcurl said:


> Girl, you look goodt in your avi!


Thanks doll!


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Royalq said:


> What styles do you gals use for hold,  definition and to combat humidity.  I live in S. Florida and year round it's humid.  Since I moved hearbi have never had a successful twist or braid out.  Gels don't last long enough and are too crunchy.



I just moved to VA from South FL a couple months ago. Before that, I lived in FL my whole life. I use Wet-line Xtreme gel on top of a little hair grease for my twist outs. Let me tell you, ain't no humidity getting through those two products together!  Although the Wetline dries kind of hard at first, I wear the twists for a few days and by the time I unravel, my hair is very soft and hydrated.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Welp, I relaxed my hair 

My head has been itching FEROCIOUSLY for the past week.

I just bought the relaxer 2(?) days ago (I have no concept of time).

I took my crochet microlocks down the same day I bought the relaxer, washed my hair the next day , and did a light protein treatment, but I didn't detangle 

Today I thought I was gonna pull my hair out my scalp, that's how itchy I was.

So even though I had just previously washed my hair the day before, I did the craziest thing and relaxed the very next day. 

I swear my scalp calmed down once I started getting the tools together 

Y'all, why I tweak and thought I was doing a touchup? You should have seen me trying to hurry up and comb through my hair (I was natural) once I realized I needed to do my entire head 

I have a sensitive spot on my left temple (because I saved my edges for last and put the processing hair in the wrong spot). Tell me why I ran out of relaxer for the back (the shaved part that's currently growing in) , so now I have a texlaxed patch with straight hair 

My hair is soft though (s/o to Vitale Sensitive Scalp), I did another light protein treatment before I neutralized and I'm about to get from under the dryer.

I'm tired y'all, this has been an adventure. Hopefully my hair doesn't fall out 

Put me in the hair prayer circle please


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> Welp, I relaxed my hair
> 
> My head has been itching FEROCIOUSLY for the past week.
> 
> I just bought the relaxer 2(?) days ago (I have no concept of time).
> 
> I took my crochet microlocks down the same day I bought the relaxer, washed my hair the next day , and did a light protein treatment, but I didn't detangle
> 
> Today I thought I was gonna pull my hair out my scalp, that's how itchy I was.
> 
> So even though I had just previously washed my hair the day before, I did the craziest thing and relaxed the very next day.
> 
> I swear my scalp calmed down once I started getting the tools together
> 
> Y'all, why I tweak and thought I was doing a touchup? You should have seen me trying to hurry up and comb through my hair (I was natural) once I realized I needed to do my entire head
> 
> I have a sensitive spot on my left temple (because I saved my edges for last and put the processing hair in the wrong spot). Tell me why I ran out of relaxer for the back (the shaved part that's currently growing in) , so now I have a texlaxed patch with straight hair
> 
> My hair is soft though (s/o to Vitale Sensitive Scalp), I did another light protein treatment before I neutralized and I'm about to get from under the dryer.
> 
> I'm tired y'all, this has been an adventure. Hopefully my hair doesn't fall out
> 
> Put me in the hair prayer circle please


You sound like me! lol I was so tired! I blow dried my hair instead of letting it air dry first. That took forever! I flat ironed my hair and turned around to put it in a bun! You can always correct the back later.


----------



## Napp

whosthatcurl said:


> Welp, I relaxed my hair
> 
> My head has been itching FEROCIOUSLY for the past week.
> 
> I just bought the relaxer 2(?) days ago (I have no concept of time).
> 
> I took my crochet microlocks down the same day I bought the relaxer, washed my hair the next day , and did a light protein treatment, but I didn't detangle
> 
> Today I thought I was gonna pull my hair out my scalp, that's how itchy I was.
> 
> So even though I had just previously washed my hair the day before, I did the craziest thing and relaxed the very next day.
> 
> I swear my scalp calmed down once I started getting the tools together
> 
> Y'all, why I tweak and thought I was doing a touchup? You should have seen me trying to hurry up and comb through my hair (I was natural) once I realized I needed to do my entire head
> 
> I have a sensitive spot on my left temple (because I saved my edges for last and put the processing hair in the wrong spot). Tell me why I ran out of relaxer for the back (the shaved part that's currently growing in) , so now I have a texlaxed patch with straight hair
> 
> My hair is soft though (s/o to Vitale Sensitive Scalp), I did another light protein treatment before I neutralized and I'm about to get from under the dryer.
> 
> I'm tired y'all, this has been an adventure. Hopefully my hair doesn't fall out
> 
> Put me in the hair prayer circle please



Vitale relaxers always gave me nice results. I LOVE their proffesional line. I'm thinking of relaxing too but my hair has finally gotten long enough to look good without messing with it everyday


----------



## Dee_33

Napp said:


> Vitale relaxers always gave me nice results. I LOVE their proffesional line. I'm thinking of relaxing too but my hair has finally gotten long enough to look good without messing with it everyday



Is Vitale lye or no lye?


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to stop being stingy with the moisturizer. I ration it out like it's  the last bottle in the world.

 Tonight I will drench my ends and beg them for forgiveness.


----------



## Aggie

Prettymetty said:


> I need to stop being stingy with the moisturizer. I ration it out like it's  the last bottle in the world.
> 
> Tonight I will drench my ends and beg them for forgiveness.


I'm so opposite to you with the moisturizer @Prettymetty. I saturate my hair in it like there's no tomorrow


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

luving me said:


> Is Vitale lye or no lye?


I use the no lye Vitale. It comes in a shiny blue box.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Aggie said:


> I'm so opposite to you with the moisturizer @Prettymetty. I saturate my hair in it like there's no tomorrow


That's how my mom and cousin like their hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> Vitale relaxers always gave me nice results. I LOVE their proffesional line. I'm thinking of relaxing too but my hair has finally gotten long enough to look good without messing with it everyday


I didn't know they had a professional line. And regarding your hair, if it ain't broke why fix it?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm heated 

I'm in the middle of flat ironing my hair and my flat.irons go out. My air-dried hair looks natural, so I look like this:



Of all the times to be petty 

Good thing I get paid tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78

@Napp 
I thought about you today. I think it would be a great idea, if you did a Q&A thread!


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> I'm heated
> 
> I'm in the middle of flat ironing my hair and my flat.irons go out. My air-dried hair looks natural, so I look like this:
> 
> View attachment 383909
> 
> Of all the times to be petty
> 
> Good thing I get paid tomorrow.


Your hair looks good and thick! I'm sorry your flat iron went out on you.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Your hair looks good and thick! I'm sorry your flat iron went out on you.


Thank you darling. My flat.irons just don't want me to go out and heaux


----------



## Napp

luving me said:


> Is Vitale lye or no lye?



I used the lye. First used the ideal(mild) and went to the life and body(medium). I loved the results of each


----------



## Napp

whosthatcurl said:


> I didn't know they had a professional line. And regarding your hair, if it ain't broke why fix it?



Well keratin was working but I need to be consistent


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> Well keratin was working but I need to be consistent


True. So what's the plan?


----------



## Napp

shortdub78 said:


> @Napp
> I thought about you today. I think it would be a great idea, if you did a Q&A thread!



What would be the topic


----------



## Napp

whosthatcurl said:


> True. So what's the plan?



I bought a new Keratin stronger than I usually use. I want to relax the curl a bit more. if that doesn't work I will either relax or wear wigs again.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> I bought a new Keratin stronger than I usually use. I want to relax the curl a bit more. if that doesn't work I will either relax or wear wigs again.


Oh cool, what did you get? When I used the ion tms on my natural hair it made my hair break off something serious. Guess my hair didn't need that much keratin lol


----------



## Napp

whosthatcurl said:


> Oh cool, what did you get? When I used the ion tms on my natural hair it made my hair break off something serious. Guess my hair didn't need that much keratin lol



I bought softliss silk showers.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> I bought softliss silk showers.


Hmm, never heard of that. Off to Google I go lol


----------



## Curls&Justice417

Is glycerin known for making your hair frizzy? It helps draw moisture from the air to your hair so wouldn't that make sense? My hair is soft but perpetually super frizzy and I'm wondering if it's the high amount glycerin in my products. I also live in Missouri and it's humid here (not terribly, but still)


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> What would be the topic


Breakage and Moisture balance
Properly cleansing and conditioning the hair. I still see that's a big topic in the overall hair community.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

AriellePatrice said:


> Is glycerin known for making your hair frizzy? It helps draw moisture from the air to your hair so wouldn't that make sense? My hair is soft but perpetually super frizzy and I'm wondering if it's the high amount glycerin in my products. I also live in Missouri and it's humid here (not terribly, but still)


I suppose that could be possible. Have you tried using products WITHOUT glycerin to see if it's the culprit?


----------



## imaginary

AriellePatrice said:


> Is glycerin known for making your hair frizzy? It helps draw moisture from the air to your hair so wouldn't that make sense? My hair is soft but perpetually super frizzy and I'm wondering if it's the high amount glycerin in my products. I also live in Missouri and it's humid here (not terribly, but still)



Yep this is typical glycerin in humidity behaviour. I've just had to cut all my leave-in/moisturising products with glycerin out of my regimen. It's great in DCs though.


----------



## LavenderMint

First try at a curlformer set didn't happen because I poked a hole straight through the first one. And then couldn't get my hair to go through numbers 2 through 4. I'll try again later.
Good thing I don't mind celies.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Yay, I fixed my Nutribullet! I be darned if I buy a new one. Apparently, the activators (the tab thingys that you push down) were stuck. It took a spoon (well spoons)  full of hot or warm water and a pair of scissors or whatever can fit into the space for you to push the tabs down.

Healthy hair, here I come


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MeaWea said:


> First try at a curlformer set didn't happen *because I poked a hole straight through the first one.* And then couldn't get my hair to go through numbers 2 through 4. I'll try again later.
> Good thing I don't mind celies.


See, that's why I'm scared to get them. I would do something exactly like that 

Maybe you had too much hair to go through #2&4?


----------



## Dayjoy

whosthatcurl said:


> Yay, I fixed my Nutribullet! I be darned if I buy a new one. Apparently, the activators (the tab thingys that you push down) were stuck. It took a spoon (well spoons)  full of hot or warm water and a pair of scissors or whatever can fit into the space for you to push the tabs down.
> 
> Healthy hair, here I come


Mine always get stuck like that.  If you use anything sugary they will get really stuck.  I stopped using mine it made me so mad.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Dayjoy said:


> Mine always get stuck like that.  If you use anything sugary they will get really stuck.  I stopped using mine it made me so mad.


Oh that's terrible


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Maybe , I really have thin hair but so much of it it seems thick?

These box braids are looking real thin. Hopefully after a few washes it gets fuzzy.  Almost done.  I think by 1 it will be done.


----------



## Sharpened

DH took some hair pics for me. Is the opposite of tech-savvy, tech-useless?  I should just ask the offspring to do it.

I need to hit Sally's for a couple of applicator bottles, maybe some hair pins.

Let me go get my soak on...


----------



## GGsKin

AriellePatrice said:


> Is *glycerin known for making your hair frizzy*? It helps draw moisture from the air to your hair so wouldn't that make sense? My hair is soft but perpetually super frizzy and I'm wondering if it's the high amount glycerin in my products. I also live in Missouri and it's humid here (not terribly, but still)



I stay away from glycerin in my stylers for this very reason. Just doesn't work with my hair where I live.


----------



## Evolving78

Thought this was really good info on hydrating your hair and scalp!


----------



## Prettymetty

I ordered a new length check shirt today in pink. My current one is dark gray and it's hard to see my hair against it


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@MsConnie @myoung


----------



## KinkyRN

KinksAndInk said:


> Just trying to figure out a regimen to fit my schedule next year. The first half of the year is going to be extremely busy for me. I'll be moving, finishing nursing school, taking my NCLEX and starting a new job. I want to roller set, bun and hide my hair under wigs but I know I can't do it all. I just need to figure out what's feasible.
> 
> When I bun, I have a tendency to neglect my hair for weeks at a time when I get too busy. Then that means I'll have to find time for long detangling sessions. Same thing with wearing wigs. Rollersetting means that I have to find at least 3 hours a week to wash, set and dry.


When I was finishing nursing school I would sit under the dryer and study.  I would fit in a little me time and study time whenever possible. Good luck!


----------



## KinkyRN

Saludable84 said:


> I've been talking about this. They know what they are doing.
> 
> Select lines, select stores, limited variety, reduced sales.
> 
> As an online vendor they suck, but they gonna make it.
> 
> And I've noticed targ.et doesn't run sales on other items when SM isn't on sale.


I wonder if some of these products are a result of the app that helps you pick your own customized line. I saw 2 new lotions in wal mart. They are going main stream like Carol's Daughter, soon the quality will drop and they will be in the clearance section.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm sitting thinking (and eating pizza) , this is the first time in a long time that I've been excited about doing my hair. I have been in a fog the last couple of years and just really unenthusiastic about caring for my hair. It probably showed on my hair too. Ironically, felt the same way (excited) when I first went natural 50-11 years ago. Sometimes you just need a change in texture, and it's okay.


----------



## Saludable84

KinkyRN said:


> I wonder if some of these products are a result of the app that helps you pick your own customized line. I saw 2 new lotions in wal mart. They are going main stream like Carol's Daughter, soon the quality will drop and they will be in the clearance section.



They are already in Marshall's. Anyway, I saw the restoration Masque and I'm tempted to try it. It went from yellow to white and looks like it will actually work. 

If it does work, none of this would make sense.


----------



## krissyhair

MeaWea said:


> First try at a curlformer set didn't happen because I poked a hole straight through the first one. And then couldn't get my hair to go through numbers 2 through 4. I'll try again later.
> Good thing I don't mind celies.


Good thing that plastic mesh is resilient.  I've poked holes through them but they always recover.


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinkyRN said:


> When I was finishing nursing school I would sit under the dryer and study.  I would fit in a little me time and study time whenever possible. Good luck!


I normally use dryer time to catch up on my Netflix shows but I'll have to make some sacrifices. Thank you!


----------



## DarkJoy

Saludable84 said:


> View attachment 383655 Shea Moisture with another new line.


seeeeee! I was just at Sally's and target and saw these. Hair perfume! and this omega 369 line. SM doing waaaayyyy too much.

Eta. dang forgot to take a pic of the hair perfume!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

DarkJoy said:


> seeeeee! I was just at Sally's and target and saw these. Hair perfume! and this omega 369 line. SM doing waaaayyyy too much.


What in the world is sacha inchi oil? Lol


----------



## Saludable84

DarkJoy said:


> seeeeee! I was just at Sally's and target and saw these. Hair perfume! and this omega 369 line. SM doing waaaayyyy too much.
> 
> Eta. dang forgot to take a pic of the hair perfume!



That line works so well but smells so awful.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I wish the creator of this hair journal app would update it. It's been a year and a half since the last update. This app has such great potential, if she'd just update a few things and implement suggestions posted in the reviews. Guess I have to make my own of get a journal app that I can make a template for and document my hair successes there.


----------



## Royalq

I gave up on detangling my hair tonight.  It's so late and I'm tired. I'm really frustrated with it. I'm honestly considering relaxing my hair again.  I don't want to,  I love the way my natural hair looks but I cant do anything with it without a fight.


----------



## DarkJoy

whosthatcurl said:


> What in the world is sacha inchi oil? Lol


I don't even know! its tew much!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> I gave up on detangling my hair tonight.  It's so late and I'm tired. I'm really frustrated with it. I'm honestly considering relaxing my hair again.  I don't want to,  I love the way my natural hair looks but I cant do anything with it without a fight.


Just take a deep breath. You're a bit frustrated and that's understandable. Maybe you need to sleep on it, so you can make a clear headed decision.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm done flat ironing and trimming.  Hoo mah gawd, my right side was jacked up. It is *noticeably shorter *than the left. I don't know how or why my left side grew as long as it did (with less chewed up ends), but the right side didn't get the memo 

Looks like I'll be rocking the asymmetrical (did you know I tried to spell this word at least 5 times?) look for a while lol. I tried to make it cute, but I's tired boss.

Edited to add a picture


----------



## wheezy807

I think I'm going to poo/dc and try this style for tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty

Very pretty @whosthatcurl! You did a great job


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> Very pretty @whosthatcurl! You did a great job


Thanks darling, I learned from YouTube University  
Now I can finally keep my hair healthy thanks to all you lovely ladies


----------



## Prettymetty

whosthatcurl said:


> Thanks darling, I learned from YouTube University
> Now I can finally keep my hair healthy thanks to all you lovely ladies


Lmao at YouTube University. That should really be a thing


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> Thanks darling, I learned from YouTube University
> Now I can finally keep my hair healthy thanks to all you lovely ladies


You did a really nice job!


----------



## Daina

@whosthatcurl, your hair looks good! I second on YouTube University...I've learned a lot with the biggest being how to self trim!


----------



## Evolving78

After airdrying, I woke up and my hair isn't dried out feeling. It feels soft and hydrated. I gotta put in my notes what was used and the method. I used wrap foam to lay the hair down and that helped!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Thanks ladies


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> After airdrying, I woke up and my hair isn't dry. I gotta put in my notes what was used and the method. I used wrap foam to lay the hair down and that helped!


Wrap foam? What kind? Sounds like something I need to try lol


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> Wrap foam? What kind? Sounds like something I need to try lol


I use Keracare wrap set foam lotion. It's the white cloudy one.
Another good wrap foam that doesn't give you crunch is Nairobi and Lottabody wrap foam. I made a correction in my post too. My hair wasn't dry and rough after airdrying. It was really soft, not weighted down, and hydrated.


----------



## bajandoc86

Combed my hair out and did another set of LC pics. If I retain the same amount in 2017 as I did this year I could make BSL by Dec or at least be reaaalllyy close.


----------



## Miss Kane

Working at the salon today and I'm about to try a new hair color.... Aquamarine


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Miss Kane said:


> Working at the salon today and I'm about to try a new hair color.... Aquamarine


Pictures please


----------



## Miss Kane

whosthatcurl said:


> Pictures please



Coming right up!
I'm under the dryer now.


----------



## imaginary

Bought a pack of marley hair so my buns would be even more protective. The other day I sewed satin around my bun donut because it was wreaking havoc on my ends. Next thing to get is either a puffcuff or a cheap round banana clip. Also my crochet box braids are here, so sometime next year I'll be able to do individual crochet braids. 2017 will be the year I get the front of my hair to cbl at least


----------



## victory777

Searching items that I want to include on my  vision board


----------



## curlyTisME

I was so looking forward to the Mane Choice having a NYE sale.


----------



## Saludable84

Today, I went back to detangling in small sections (10 total) and taking my time when applying conditioner and detangling.

The end result? Small amount of hair shed, easy detangling and increased conditioning. When I rinsed, my hair was like silk. No tangles, just hair like it should be lol. 

The con: using roughly 4oz of conditioner with smaller sections versus 2-3oz with larger sections. 

Ill use more conditioner.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was looking through the everyday hair thread, and I was thinking "what happened to some of the regular ladies?" 

I hope they're alright.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Miss Kane said:


> Coming right up!
> I'm under the dryer now.


Excuse me miss, are you still under the dryer?


----------



## Coilystep

I 


whosthatcurl said:


> Excuse me miss, are you still under the dryer?


I know right. I keep coming back hoping for a picture


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Excuse me miss @stephanie75miller 
Where you been? *taps foot*


----------



## Saludable84

@Miss Kane got me waiting for sales and now pictures?


----------



## victory777

Saludable84 said:


> @Miss Kane got me waiting for sales and now pictures?
> 
> View attachment 384109


Hilarious! ! I agree!


----------



## CodeRed

Weren't some of you just saying you always miss the drama over in the ET forum?

Go get your life in the Serena and Condola threads. Serena's is (naturally) 500 posts longer but ya'll have fun


----------



## Saludable84

CodeRed said:


> Weren't some of you just saying you always miss the drama over in the ET forum?
> 
> Go get your life in the Serena and Condola threads. Serena's is (naturally) 500 posts longer but ya'll have fun



I was in there as soon as it was posted. I decided to stay outta there; it was already starting to get too real too quick. Today, I saw how many replies. I said I wasn't going in there


----------



## CodeRed

Saludable84 said:


> I was in there as soon as it was posted. I decided to stay outta there; it was already starting to get too real too quick. Today, I saw how many replies. I said I wasn't going in there



Yeah... I can't tell you exactly what's going on in there but I have a good idea and I don't have time for alladat  The swirl debate is stronger than I thought. I don't think people even get this riled up over abortion on this forum.


----------



## Miss Kane

Final results. It didn't come out as vivid as I would have liked so we are going to change it up next week.


----------



## Miss Kane

Saludable84 said:


> @Miss Kane got me waiting for sales and now pictures?
> 
> View attachment 384109


I hollered! Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Miss Kane said:


> View attachment 384051 View attachment 384053 View attachment 384055 View attachment 384093 Final results. It didn't come out as vivid as I would have liked so we are going to change it up next week.


Yes ma'am *snaps in a z formation* I loves it.


----------



## Miss Kane

whosthatcurl said:


> Yes ma'am *snaps in a z formation* I loves it.



Thank you!


----------



## Royalq

Ugh that was hellish detangling. I started outside the shower on hair with DC in it. I tried with my fingers and that was a no, tried a wide tooth comb, then tried a paddle brush. I feel like SM masques almost hive me moisture overload? My hair felt so elastic and stretchy then would snap. But i just did aphogee 2 step so i shouldnt so easily get moisture overload. Anyways i was this close to chopping it off. Then i decided to get in the shower. I hate doing my hair in the shower because i hate being wet for that long. My skin and fingers get all pruney. Anyways i ways in there for almost and hour and a half. The shower stream helped tremendously but that was all tew much. Im looking into some natural hair salons to let a pro do this for me. It seems for 2017 im going to be about that salon life.


----------



## Saludable84

CodeRed said:


> Yeah... I can't tell you exactly what's going on in there but I have a good idea and I don't have time for alladat  The swirl debate is stronger than I thought. I don't think people even get this riled up over abortion on this forum.



They don't  

I'm guessing the thread contains:
Posters who are happy BW are moving along just fine
Posters who wonder how many hours have they been dating
Posters who don't agree with the swirl
Posters who are being up Rihanna just to say something. 

Meanwhile, I need to understand where Mariah, MIA, Eve and Janet are finding these people.


----------



## Saludable84

Miss Kane said:


> View attachment 384051 View attachment 384053 View attachment 384055 View attachment 384093 Final results. It didn't come out as vivid as I would have liked so we are going to change it up next week.



I love it. Subtle enough for me to wear to work


----------



## Coilystep

whosthatcurl said:


> Excuse me miss @stephanie75miller
> Where you been? *taps foot*


Lurking


----------



## Coilystep

Miss Kane said:


> View attachment 384051 View attachment 384053 View attachment 384055 View attachment 384093 Final results. It didn't come out as vivid as I would have liked so we are going to change it up next week.


I see you @Miss Kane . I like it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> Ugh that was hellish detangling. I started outside the shower on hair with DC in it. I tried with my fingers and that was a no, tried a wide tooth comb, then tried a paddle brush. I feel like SM masques almost hive me moisture overload? My hair felt so elastic and stretchy then would snap. But i just did aphogee 2 step so i shouldnt so easily get moisture overload. Anyways i was this close to chopping it off. Then i decided to get in the shower. I hate doing my hair in the shower because i hate being wet for that long. My skin and fingers get all pruney. Anyways i ways in there for almost and hour and a half. The shower stream helped tremendously but that was all tew much. Im looking into some natural hair salons to let a pro do this for me. It seems for 2017 im going to be about that salon life.


Dang, sorry you and your do' are having issues. I hope y'all kiss and make up. Maybe you need the Afro Whisperer


----------



## Miss Kane

Thanks! @Saludable84 @stephanie75miller


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

stephanie75miller said:


> Lurking


I see now


----------



## Napp

I like that I only have to mess with my hair once a week. I'm crusin' like Smokey Robinson on autopilot into #2017


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hairy New Year Ladies!


----------



## Saludable84

Happy New Year


----------



## GGsKin

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## Miss Kane

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## Coilystep

Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

Not washing your hair for a month is just gross, if you have the means.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Not washing your hair for a month is just gross, if you have the means.


I'm sorry, I was the gross one
I hated wetting my head with braids in. I'll try to do better lol


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> I'm sorry, I was the gross one
> I hated wetting my head with braids in. I'll try to do better lol


Please do! lol you will reap rewards from it, I promise you! I was watching a ytuber that I won't name names. I'm sorry but her methods, or something about her is so off-putting. Like she is more for people that have a fetish. Even had a video with her eating, and it was like watching fetish porn. Just yuck.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wanna thank everyone who added me to the hair prayer circle

My hair is soft and clumps didn't fall out


----------



## Royalq

sigh, took out my braids for a braid out and my hair is a little dry and tangled. I cant separate the sections because my hair has already webbed up. its only been 2 days. What detangling tool can i use to really clean out my hair? The denman and paddle brushes rip too much but wide tooth combs and finger detangling arent thorough enough. Im at my wits end


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> sigh, took out my braids for a braid out and my hair is a little dry and tangled. I cant separate the sections because my hair has already webbed up. its only been 2 days. What detangling tool can i use to really clean out my hair? The denman and paddle brushes rip too much but wide tooth combs and finger detangling arent thorough enough. Im at my wits end


Sorry to hear that. The only thing I can think of is a Tangle Teezer. Maybe someone else has a better suggestion?


----------



## Royalq

whosthatcurl said:


> Sorry to hear that. The only thing I can think of is a Tangle Teezer. Maybe someone else has a better suggestion?


ive heard that the tangle teezer rips up the hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> ive heard that the tangle teezer rips up the hair.


They're saying nice things about the Tangle Teezer for thick and curly hair in the December what did you buy thread. I think it's the last page


----------



## halee_J

Royalq said:


> sigh, took out my braids for a braid out and my hair is a little dry and tangled. I cant separate the sections because my hair has already webbed up. its only been 2 days. What detangling tool can i use to really clean out my hair? The denman and paddle brushes rip too much but wide tooth combs and finger detangling arent thorough enough. Im at my wits end



I thought the Deman was too harsh until I modified it by removing 2 rows of teeth. I still think its too much for every day but heavy oiling finger detangle as much as you can then wide tooth comb and then a smaller comb if needed and finally a modfied deman to get out all the sheds that can cause knots in the future.

I agree the Tangle teezer rips yoir hair after a while. I used to rave about it then discovered it was causing midshaft splits.

If youre interested there are lots of tuts online including YT showing  how to modify the deman.

ETA: You might want to check your porosity as well if your hair is so tangled so quickly. I used to have similar issues until i realised I have porous hair and stated to address it


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

halee_J said:


> I thought the Deman was too harsh until I modified it by removing 2 rows of teeth. I still think its too much for every day but heavy oiling finger detangle as much as you can then wide tooth comb and then a smaller comb if needed and finally a modfied deman to get out all the sheds that can cause knots in the future.
> 
> I agree the Tangle teezer rips yoir hair after a while. I used to rave about it then discovered it was causing midshaft splits.
> 
> If youre interested there are lots of tuts online including YT showing  how to modify the deman.
> 
> ETA: You might want to check your porosity as well if your hair is so tangled so quickly. I used to have similar issues until i realised I have porous hair and stated to address it


I just found my modified denman  I forgot why I didn't use it (probably because I forgot about it lol). I used a fair amount of moisturizer and oil or conditioner and had to take tiny sections to detangle my hair when it was matted to my head. I'm still careful using it now because I still have a nice amount of texture even though I'm relaxed.


----------



## halee_J

whosthatcurl said:


> I just found my modified denman  I forgot why I didn't use it (probably because I forgot about it lol). I used a fair amount of moisturizer and oil or conditioner and had to take tiny sections to detangle my hair when it was matted to my head. I'm still careful using it now because I still have a nice amount of texture even though I'm relaxed.




  it is effective but you def can't pull it through your hair the way you would a wide tooth comb. I only use it after going through with at least a wide tooth comb first and saturated with some kind of conditioner and/or oil.


----------



## LavenderMint

Used Aussie Smooth 3-Minute Miracle this past wash day. It was great. Has anyone tried the Strong version?


----------



## Sharpened

I think that growth stall for December and finding (plucking) a 9" silver hair from the top of my head has me restless. Up here contemplating using straight Lily of the Desert aloe on my scalp daily to see if that can accelerate my growth. Got me looking at the Henna Sooq website. My hair and scalp have recovered from incredible dryness; I need to go find something else to do.


----------



## GettingKinky

I detangle once a week and my hair is around BSL. I'm not super careful and I wonder if I'm losing too much hair. What do you ladies think?

ETA this hair is wet from washing. If it were dry it would be a lot bigger.


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> I detangle once a week and my hair is around BSL. I'm not super careful and I wonder if I'm losing too much hair. What do you ladies think?



I think your fine. I detangle 2x's a week and mines is double the size; unfortunately


----------



## Saludable84

Remember, your curly hair seems like more.


----------



## whiteoleander91

GettingKinky said:


> I detangle once a week and my hair is around BSL. I'm not super careful and I wonder if I'm losing too much hair. What do you ladies think?



I have that much shed hair if I wait a week to redo my hair. I think you are fine.


----------



## angelmilk

Joico Moistuizing Treatment Balm is the best DC I've ever used in my life. That is all.


----------



## Daina

GettingKinky said:


> I detangle once a week and my hair is around BSL. I'm not super careful and I wonder if I'm losing too much hair. What do you ladies think?
> 
> ETA this hair is wet from washing. If it were dry it would be a lot bigger.



@GettingKinky, I made a thread about heavy shedding a week or so ago cause I was worried as well. You shed looks like mine which most said was normal. @Saludable84 gave a really good explanation about how our curly hair sheds.


----------



## Evolving78

I don't like my jumbo rake for detangling my hair anymore. I want a different comb. I will just stick with what I have for now, and get something different down the line. I wish those combs didn't cost so much.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I don't like my jumbo rake for detangling my hair anymore. I want a different comb. I will just stick with what I have for now, and get something different down the line. I wish those combs didn't cost so much.


I'm telling youIf I lose my combs, I might not buy anymore.  I tried my hardest to find a coupon code. I got a magic rake set and a magic lady comb. $54.10 for 3 combs. I have clearly drunk the kool aid.


----------



## sarumoki

Now that I'm reading older threads about gym wigs, I really wish that I had kept my BS103 as a gym wig instead of just tossing it after a few months.


----------



## curlyTisME

I will not be getting my hair done until the 20th, by then my blowout will be six weeks old. I refuse to wash my hair and style it myself. 2017 will be a dedicated stylist only year. 

OAN: my blowout is still bouncing and behaving and my scalp hasn't started itching yet. **knocks on wood*


----------



## Curls&Justice417

I really want to do a demi permanent blue-black dye....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@NappyKinks  Happy birthday!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Man I hate those late night thoughts with the shoulda, woulda, could'ves . I feel really sad. Probably pms-ing lol. Vain as it sounds, I hate stressing because I don't want my hair to fall out. 

Buuut, I did receive my combs. When I opened the package, it smelled weirdly like fart. Ahh, at least the combs didn't lol.


----------



## AgeinATL

whosthatcurl said:


> *Man I hate those late night thoughts with the shoulda, woulda, could'ves . I feel really sad*. Probably pms-ing lol. Vain as it sounds, I hate stressing because I don't want my hair to fall out.
> 
> Buuut, I did receive my combs. When I opened the package, it smelled weirdly like fart. Ahh, at least the combs didn't lol.



Girl, I hear ya but always know that you are exactly where you need to be. No need to dwell on the past, just keep your head up and press toward your bright future! No worries sis!


----------



## Saludable84

@AgeinATL who told you you could reach waist length?


----------



## Guinan

I'm starting the new year off right. I got my nails and eyebrows done yesterday. This morning I prayed. Today, I plan on washing my hair and starting my diet detox month. I did ALOT of unhealthy eating during the holidays. I also plan to go for a walk this afternoon and get my water in


----------



## Saludable84

I'm still on my jar of Qhemet Biologics CTDG from September 2016. I use it weekly. It is an 8oz jar. 

Meanwhile, 16oz DC gets 3-4 uses at best. 

Is this one for the theologians, or one for sway?


----------



## Sharpened

My hair is still soft! It looks like the fermented rice water has improved my hair's elasticity; the Bhaasvataa Oil, moisture retention. All I need is a oat wash this weekend for strength.


----------



## AgeinATL

Saludable84 said:


> @AgeinATL who told you you could reach waist length?



LOL! Girl, you crazy! I got goals this year to reach! You bout there with me!


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> I'm starting the new year off right. I got my nails and eyebrows done yesterday. This morning I prayed. Today, I plan on washing my hair and starting my diet detox month. I did ALOT of unhealthy eating during the holidays. I also plan to go for a walk this afternoon and get my water in


So good to hear!


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> My hair is still soft! It looks like the fermented rice water has improved my hair's elasticity; the Bhaasvataa Oil, moisture retention. All I need is a oat wash this weekend for strength.



The rice water is helping with my scalp. I don't itch at all, not even mild itching after my netwurks. 

Jury is still out on my hair. It feels more moisturized, but I need to do a protein treatment and few more washes to really say.


----------



## Saludable84

AgeinATL said:


> LOL! Girl, you crazy! I got goals this year to reach! You bout there with me!



Girl...... you ain't never lied.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> The rice water is helping with my scalp. I don't itch at all, not even mild itching after my netwurks.
> 
> Jury is still out on my hair. It feels more moisturized, but I need to do a protein treatment and few more washes to really say.


Are you still trying it on your face?


----------



## sarumoki

Can clays be used on relaxed/transitioning hair?


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Are you still trying it on your face?



Not yet. I just did a hard skin peel. I need to wait.


----------



## missjones

I want to buy the Gabrielle wig from Toni Daley. I really need to do something different with my hair this year. I've been doing a bun for YEARS and I don't moisturize like I should so it's dry during the week. But I haven't had too many positive experiences with wigs. I tried them when I was transitioning but I didn't think they looked right. This is a curly wig though so maybe it will look better.


----------



## Curls&Justice417

Thank God I don't have hair like the average white girl. Talk about BORING....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Well I'll be darned. Those Magic Rake combs do work lol


----------



## prettybyrd

My hair is breaking. I asked the stylist for a deep conditioning treatment and she asked why. I told her my hair felt dry, it was breaking, and it's been a while since I had one. She felt my hair, combed through it and said it was fine. I think she was rushing to leave the salon because my hair is not fine. My roots look healthy, but my ends, which were just trimmed, awful. When I comb, I'm seeing lots of little hairs which wasn't the case three weeks ago. 

Heavy sigh. 

I do not want to do my own hair, but I don't like when stylists do what's best for themselves and not my hair. I'm no longer in the business of giving people second chances with my hair. I'll be doing my hair until I can find another stylist. She's fired.


----------



## PJaye

whosthatcurl said:


> Well I'll be darned. Those Magic Rake combs do work lol



Toldjaso


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PJaye said:


> Toldjaso


Ahh, you got me. I'm glad I listened


----------



## Saludable84

whosthatcurl said:


> Well I'll be darned. Those Magic Rake combs do work lol



Detention!

Girl, I still pull mine out from time to time and die hard finger detangler.


----------



## halee_J

Looking forward to doing my hair this weekend. Its actally nice to spend time on hair when I don't have to deal with it during the week.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want to wash my hair but I just had a full wash day 2 days ago. I know that it's nothing but boredom so I need to take my behind to sleep after I invert.


----------



## JerriBlank

Naturally Curly is carrying Anita Grant this year!!! Yessss!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

JerriBlank said:


> Naturally Curly is carrying Anita Grant this year!!! Yessss!


Now thats interesting.


----------



## Philippians413

The Mane Choice's 3-in-1 Conditioner might just be my new favorite leave-in. It's too soon to make it official (I've only tried it once), but, so far, I haven't needed to add anything else for moisture (this is day 3). My hair is also the softest it's ever been from just a leave-in. 

Praying that I get these same results next wash day.


----------



## halee_J

Even though I love the faster drying time, I don't think that these mesh rollers are good long term. Too much texture on the roller. I'm going back to regular magnetic rollers and just get a better dryer.


----------



## Dayjoy

halee_J said:


> Even though I love the faster drying time, I don't think that these mesh rollers are good long term. Too much texture on the roller. I'm going back to regular magnetic rollers and just get a better dryer.


If you use endpapers it will protect enough of the ends of your hair until it rolls around enough that it's hair on hair so no hair actually touches the mesh.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> Well I'll be darned. Those Magic Rake combs do work lol


 they are a good investment, I have two combs that have lasted for years. But I want the comb that has thinner, long teeth. I would like to use the jumbo, then follow with that to make sure I removed all of the shed hairs and tangles.


----------



## Evolving78

I want a hard bonnet dryer... I wish somebody would gift me one! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

I'm not using products on my hair that don't rinse off with water on the back of my hand. I don't need something so thick, I could use it to moisturize my feet!


----------



## imaginary

I love my sagemann combs, all I need now is a fine-toothed rattail one for setting. The lady star only smoothes so much.


----------



## MzSwift

Sitting here trying to figure out why I haven't yet done my EOTY length check.  Then I remembered, the darn shirt won't fit over this belly!
I like to be consistent with my checks to get a more accurate assessment.  So glad the challenge I'm in doesn't require it.

Guess I won't be taking a pic until April or so.


----------



## Curls&Justice417

I am fed up with this stupid hair of mine. Think I'll spend the next few weeks hiding it in a hat, headscarf, or bun.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

AriellePatrice said:


> I am fed up with this stupid hair of mine. Think I'll spend the next few weeks hiding it in a hat, headscarf, or bun.


Shh, not so loud. She might hear you  but when you get that frustrated maybe it is time for a break. Hopefully after you've hidden it for a while things get better for you and y'all can kiss and make up.


----------



## Curls&Justice417

@whosthatcurl lmao she's hiding in a cozy beanie today so maybe she's sleeping If she doesn't start acting right though her butt is going in a wig for the winter


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Sitting here trying to figure out why I haven't yet done my EOTY length check.  Then I remembered, the darn shirt won't fit over this belly!
> I like to be consistent with my checks to get a more accurate assessment.  So glad the challenge I'm in doesn't require it.
> 
> Guess I won't be taking a pic until April or so.


I'm not getting a shirt until my hair can reach the lines! Lol so that won't be until April! I will get one for my birthday!


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> I'm not getting a shirt until my hair can reach the lines! Lol so that won't be until April! I will get one for my birthday!



I'm too lazy to use my shirt. I gotta stop.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just ordered some Slaps to wear at night or when I'm out and about. I'm sure dh is tired of my satin bonnet.


----------



## nerdography

I went to pick up some more Redken All Soft Shampoo, and I wasn't paying attention and accidentally got the conditioner. I decided to keep it a try it. It has okay slip, but it's not as moisturizing as the Joico Recover Balm. It might be better in the summer time when there's lots of moisture in the air. I'll try it again in late May when the humidity gets back up.


----------



## Daina

Prettymetty said:


> I just ordered some Slaps to wear at night or when I'm out and about. I'm sure dh is tired of my satin bonnet.



@Prettymetty, I sleep in my Slaps all the time...at first my husband complained they weren't sexy or cute and then one night he slept in one of mine and it was almost a fight to get it back!  He only stopped wearing it when I threatened to cut him to the white meat...stretching my Slap with his big ole head, get your own brah!!!  Slaps are addictive!!!!


----------



## MzSwift

OK, I need to look up these Slaps.


----------



## Saludable84

MzSwift said:


> OK, I need to look up these Slaps.



Yes you do. 

I need hunter green.


----------



## sarumoki

I feel like my hair dryer is going to die soon. It served me well these past 5.5 years, and only $35 too. Oh well. On to a new one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@CICI24 @cupcakecutie5 @hairspan @NinasLongAmbition @Rina88 @steph0105


----------



## KinksAndInk

I wish I could wear hats to work. I'd definitely be under a beanie but instead I have to wig it. Will be back in wigs until April.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Ugh, I didn't leave it in long enough. To be fair, I was tired anyway lol. Oh well, I'm not fixing it til April.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Note to self: when protecting the length of your hair from relaxer run off by using conditioner and "grease" ...it made your hair hard. Find another method.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This  third shift is for the birds.  Thankfully my Friday is almost over in about 2 hours. 

Ive been so sleepy this past week, I barely spritz my hair.  Today,  I will be cowashing or something. Scalp is itchy.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> This  third shift is for the birds.  Thankfully my Friday is almost over in about 2 hours.
> 
> Ive been so sleepy this past week, I barely spritz my hair.  Today,  I will be cowashing or something. Scalp is itchy.


Yuck, I hate 3rd shift. You have my empathy.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> Note to self: when protecting the length of your hair from relaxer run off by using conditioner and "grease" ...it made your hair hard. Find another method.


Use an oil.


----------



## MzSwift

whosthatcurl said:


> Note to self: when protecting the length of your hair from relaxer run off by using conditioner and "grease" ...it made your hair hard. Find another method.



Oh no! What type of condish and grease did you use and in what order? Also, how many times did you neutralize? Do you do a midstep protein?

I prefer to use a moisturizing condish with cones instead of a coneless one or protein one. I use Aussie Moist and Blue Magic, in that order. For some reason EVOO and condish didn't provide me with enough protection and my hair did process again  I also make sure to neutralize a lot and do an ACV rinse. When I did my virgin Texlax a few years ago, I had so much texture left (see pic) but then it became straighter and harder bc I  didn't neutralize properly.







I hope you figure it out bc you were so excited about your hair again!


----------



## PJaye

whosthatcurl said:


> Note to self: when protecting the length of your hair from relaxer run off by using conditioner and "grease" ...it made your hair hard. Find another method.



Try a slippery moisturizing conditioner with a serum on top, like One N Only Argan Oil or Fantasia IC.  Be sure to be as heavy handed as possible.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I can get back on my full vitamin regimen today. I switched brands of gummy vitamins and the new ones taste awful so I'm exchanging them for my usual brand. Been too cold to go out this week but I have to work today so I have no choice lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Oh no! What type of condish and grease did you use and in what order? Also, how many times did you neutralize? Do you do a midstep protein?
> 
> I prefer to use a moisturizing condish with cones instead of a coneless one or protein one. I use Aussie Moist and Blue Magic, in that order. For some reason EVOO and condish didn't provide me with enough protection and my hair did process again  I also make sure to neutralize a lot and do an ACV rinse. When I did my virgin Texlax a few years ago, I had so much texture left (see pic) but then it became straighter and harder bc I  didn't neutralize properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you figure it out bc you were so excited about your hair again!


•It was blue magic and some random conditioner I got a while ago and was trying to use up
•I mixed them together lol
•I neutralized probably 4 or 5 times because my hair felt weird from that combination. It felt kinda sticky and coated.
•I'm scared to use ACV on my relaxed hair. I've already pushed the limit with how closely (time-wise) I've applied the chemicals lol
•Your hair is/was gorgeous!
•I think all is well again. I applied my Netwurks stuff, my PW77 (prettywitty77 moisture mix), and my oil mix. My hair is soft again 
I had my head tied with my scarf and I had to take it off. My head was hot lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PJaye said:


> Try a slippery moisturizing conditioner with a serum on top, like One N Only Argan Oil or Fantasia IC.  Be sure to be as heavy handed as possible.


Thanks for the idea!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Use an oil.


Thanks for the idea I think I'm going to take both yours and PJaye's suggestions.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thought I'd messed this wig up when I cut it. But it's cute. Just needed to play with it. Had I known this, I would've done that months ago. Happy I didn't toss it.


----------



## Loving

My signature picture was taken in October 2015 and I have decided to cut my hair back to that length. I am almost full BSL now but my hair is not as full and thick  now as it was back then.

I need to fit back in that dress too


----------



## MzSwift

whosthatcurl said:


> •It was blue magic and some random conditioner I got a while ago and was trying to use up
> •I mixed them together lol
> •I neutralized probably 4 or 5 times because my hair felt weird from that combination. It felt kinda sticky and coated.
> •I'm scared to use ACV on my relaxed hair. I've already pushed the limit with how closely (time-wise) I've applied the chemicals lol
> •Your hair is/was gorgeous!
> •I think all is well again. I applied my Netwurks stuff, my PW77 (prettywitty77 moisture mix), and my oil mix. My hair is soft again
> I had my head tied with my scarf and I had to take it off. My head was hot lol.



That's good you were able to get it soft again. I know it's not always easy to transition to the chemicals from natural hair.  HHJ!  

I love PW77 and her beautiful hair! I'm working toward getting my hair texture like hers.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift Tell me about it All I've known for like the past 10 years on and off is natural hair. Thanks!

I love her hair too and I wish I knew of other relaxed long hair youtubers that post frequently.


----------



## MzSwift

@whosthatcurl 

IKR! They all seem to go natural at some point.  

I watch TheTabbi1 too bc she has fine density like I do. My long hair will probably look like hers more so than PW77 though.  Her hair it's so thick! That's why I texlax instead of bonelax.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> @whosthatcurl
> 
> IKR! They all seem to go natural at some point.
> 
> I watch TheTabbi1 too bc she has fine density like I do. My long hair will probably look like hers more so than PW77 though.  Her hair it's so thick! That's why I texlax instead of bonelax.


I watch her too, but she hasn't uploaded in a while. Neither has Lauren Mechelle. You're right about everyone going natural, I'm like "hey we still have some relaxed folks over here"
Now I watch All of Destiny, Pw77, Madam Gemini, and whatever random channel I can find lol


----------



## DarkJoy

Slaps are too big for my peanut. gotta keep washing it to shrink it back down to almost fitting size. smh.


----------



## halee_J

I want to try out my new Pureology products...but I also want to do a henna gloss which I haven't  done in a while. I want to but I don't want to do too many new things. I think I just try the pureology for now. I need to revamp my henna gloss recipe anyway...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Oh my word.
I just watched a video of this lady applying a relaxer.
The killing part is that she applied it to her ENTIRE hair shaft, and it wasn't a virgin relaxer . 
Root to tip.


----------



## GGsKin

My hair kept getting caught in the zip of my dress today. I was cringing at the though of my ends getting all chewed up by my clothes. Getting rubbed up by my wool-lined hood of my coat and scarf. Between the zips and the wool and the cold, I think I'm ready to try some twists on the part of my hair that is currently loose. The top half is still canerowed in two.


----------



## Royalq

What do you gals think is a reasonable price for a natural hair salon to charge for a wash, condition, detangle and silk press?


----------



## JerriBlank

shawnyblazes said:


> Now thats interesting.



They'll probably be exempt from sales, but I'm ok with that. They have way more sales than Hattache, so buying other products and having free shipping will make up for it for me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> What do you gals think is a reasonable price for a natural hair salon to charge for a wash, condition, detangle and silk press?


I guess it depends on what area you go to. The more affluent areas are going to charge more than the less affluent areas. I'm in Chicago, and the last time I got a silk press (years ago) I think she charged me like $60 or so.


----------



## Royalq

whosthatcurl said:


> I guess it depends on what area you go to. The more affluent areas are going to charge more than the less affluent areas. I'm in Chicago, and the last time I got a silk press (years ago) I think she charged me like $60 or so.


What else was involved in the silk press? its south florida. Not very high income. But one salon i was looking at was charging $110+ i was like, nope! Im going to call around a bit. Ideally I want to get my hair done every 2 weeks but not if its going to be super pricey.


----------



## curlyTisME

Blowout is getting oily. I really do not plan on washing my hair. I'll keep it wrapped and use dry shampoo to keep it alive. 

The weather here in Charlotte sucks right now too on a side note.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> What else was involved in the silk press? its south florida. Not very high income. But one salon i was looking at was charging $110+ i was like, nope! Im going to call around a bit. Ideally I want to get my hair done every 2 weeks but not if its going to be super pricey.


I think it was wash, condition, blow dry and flat iron.


----------



## Loving

Loving said:


> My signature picture was taken in October 2015 and I have decided to cut my hair back to that length. I am almost full BSL now but my hair is not as full and thick  now as it was back then.
> 
> I need to fit back in that dress too


I did it! Cut all the way back to APL


----------



## whiteoleander91

I remember when almost everyone had a hair related ticker in their siggy. xx days/months since BC, x years post relaxer, xx weeks till next touch up.


----------



## Royalq

whiteoleander91 said:


> I remember when almost everyone had a hair related ticker in their siggy. xx days/months since BC, x years post relaxer, xx weeks till next touch up.


i remember when fotki was poppin'.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I used to watch nothing but hair tutorials on YouTube but for the past year or so it seems like I've only been watching makeup tutorials. I need to get back to my roots...


----------



## Sharpened

The hair and I are hibernating inside until the temps rise above 20*F, screw working out. DS2 said it is so cold, it hurts his feelings. Mine, too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sharpened said:


> The hair and I are hibernating inside until the temps rise above 20*F, screw working out. DS2 said it is so cold, it hurts his feelings. Mine, too.


My feelings are hurt right along with y'all


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Loving said:


> View attachment 384883
> I did it! Cut all the way back to APL


Gone ahead with that luscious head of hair!


----------



## GettingKinky

Your hair is beautiful @Loving


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

If you use NW21, and leave-ins butters and such from APB, 
I'm happy to report that they play really nicely together. I barely got any itches. I spray APB first cause my hair can be a little thirst bucket even in it's relaxed state, then the NW21 cream (just plain Netwurks stuff doesn't do anything for my hair), then the APB oils on top.


----------



## Loving

whosthatcurl said:


> Gone ahead with that luscious head of hair!





GettingKinky said:


> Your hair is beautiful @Loving


Thanks!


----------



## JerriBlank

Sooooooo,Ojon Restorativetreatment that used to be bae was just 2 different kinds of palm oil, saw palmetto fruit extract, and lecithin...plus the signature fragrance and preservatives...

Why yes, I most certainly will be making my own version! Lol! ***!
I have tons of tubs of organic shortening, made from 2 kinds of organic palm oils, plus organic coconut oil. I got them on clearance for $1.79 apiece. I can do tons of experiments with just 1 tub, and the other ingredients will cost me about  $15 at VitaminShoppe. This is happening, today!


----------



## LavenderMint

Babassu oil has done for me what coconut oil never did. It is an absorbing oil that doesn't break me out or make me itch. And the dry detangling/prepoo last night was AMAZING. Ya'll can keep the coconut oil. I'm over here with my new bae.


----------



## halee_J

Im thinking of making henna gloss bars. I have all the ingredients I just need some silicon moulds...


----------



## Saludable84

MeaWea said:


> Babassu oil has done for me what coconut oil never did. It is an absorbing oil that doesn't break me out or make me itch. And the dry detangling/prepoo last night was AMAZING. Ya'll can keep the coconut oil. I'm over here with my new bae.



Babassu is great. I love it.


----------



## Nightingale

I decided that putting my hair in medium/large twists would be faster than a curlformer set. Wrong. It took just as long to install, but at least I don't have to sit under the dryer.

I did like seeing my twists look plump and juicy from roots to ends. Last week's trim was exactly what my hair needed.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Detangling was EASY yesterday and didn't take as long as it normally does. I trimmed an inch off last week so the ends aren't rough and tangly...I guess sometimes all you need is a good trim.


----------



## halee_J

Aunt flo got me layed up in my bed like 

Hair plans postponed till tomorrow. I did at least detangle with coconut oil and mix my henna.


----------



## DeepBluSea

We were at my aunt's house when My DD got some icing in her hair. I had to do a quick rinse then braided her hair in 2 French braids. My aunt had no hair products (she's a salon junkie) so I used Vaseline and baby lotion in DD's hair. 

I took it down today. Her hair is so soft and she has a great defined braidout! Lol.


----------



## KinkyRN

curlyTisME said:


> Blowout is getting oily. I really do not plan on washing my hair. I'll keep it wrapped and use dry shampoo to keep it alive.
> 
> The weather here in Charlotte sucks right now too on a side note.


Hey NC girl. I'm about 2 hours south of you.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need this Outre wig in every color!


----------



## curlyTisME

KinkyRN said:


> Hey NC girl. I'm about 2 hours south of you.



Heyyy! Did you all get any snow?


----------



## rileypak

KinksAndInk said:


> I need this Outre wig in every color!


----------



## KinksAndInk

rileypak said:


>


Hey lady!


----------



## rileypak

KinksAndInk said:


> Hey lady!


----------



## KinksAndInk

rileypak said:


>


*whispers* look at the 3C and 4A too. And check YouTube


----------



## victory777

I need some of these LHCF emojis on my phone.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I plan to be in wigs or beanies for the rest of the year. My hair has only been exposed to the elements once this year (I know it just started but still lol) and I plan to keep that up. I also plan on experimenting with head wraps this year.


----------



## Saludable84

My hair is in twists and I doubt I'll remove them until Friday. Trying to figure out how I'll get away with wearing my slap to work all day at least 2 days this week. 2 days, I'm not in office. 1 Day is a casual day. My supervisor is a yt man and he made a stupid comment about my hair once. 

I just might get away with this.


----------



## Guinan

Saludable84 said:


> My hair is in twists and I doubt I'll remove them until Friday. Trying to figure out how I'll get away with wearing my slap to work all day at least 2 days this week. 2 days, I'm not in office. 1 Day is a casual day. My supervisor is a yt man and he made a stupid comment about my hair once.
> 
> I just might get away with this.



What did your boss say??


----------



## Saludable84

pelohello said:


> What did your boss say??



He said "you did your hair" and when he saw how I turned to look at him he caught himself and said "you did your hair differently". Like that's what he was saying in the first. I don't think he will say anything if reference to my hair again without it going to EEO.


----------



## LavenderMint

I was gifted the Aveda paddle brush by a friend after talking about how it's been on my "to buy" list forever. 
2nd best gift I've ever received.


----------



## curlyTisME

Dry shampoo to the rescue. Blowout has to last until the 20th.  

I need to pick up some new silk pillowcases and a new shower cap tomorrow.


----------



## Anaisin

MeaWea said:


> I was gifted the Aveda paddle brush by a friend after talking about how it's been on my "to buy" list forever.
> 2nd best gift I've ever received.



I want one of those. I wish someone would buy it for me lol


----------



## halee_J

So. I had small setback. I was nursing  3-4 inches of thin weak ends from my past year of near total neglect..and was doing a good job until this week I decided to wear a wig cap instead of my usual satin bonnet under my half wig. My hair length felt so moisturized having been tucked away in celies. However upon closer examination...I had splits galore :/ some huge and even some midshaft.

Ugh. Im pretty sure its from all that friction taking the stocking cap off and on everyday. Im mad at myself. I know my hair doesn't like stocking caps but I used it anyway cause I wanted to try something less bulky.

The ends had to go anyway but I wasn't ready to let them go so soon. I spent a hour doing selective S&D trying to save as much as I could but the ends were too crazy. I had to cut. 2 inches at least. Im too mad to measure.

Lesson learned.


----------



## rileypak

Nothing in my stash gives me elongation like MyHoneyChild Sophia's Hair Grease so far. 
Got my twists all long and juicy


----------



## Aggie

My hair is feeling so moist and juicy right now with Bask & Bloom Silky Aloe Hair Pudding. I really like that stuff. I mixed the last of my APB Ayurveda hair Cream in it and it's perfect together. I believe the Pudding will be perfect with anything moisturizing in my opinion actually.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I am so happy that I don't have any labs this semester. I can wear a beanie to class every single day!! Time to shop for more beanies.


----------



## divachyk

imaginary said:


> Bought a pack of marley hair so my buns would be even more protective. The other day I sewed satin around my bun donut because it was wreaking havoc on my ends. Next thing to get is either a puffcuff or a cheap round banana clip. Also my crochet box braids are here, so sometime next year I'll be able to do individual crochet braids. 2017 will be the year I get the front of my hair to cbl at least


I love my puff cuff.



Saludable84 said:


> He said "you did your hair" and when he saw how I turned to look at him he caught himself and said "you did your hair differently". Like that's what he was saying in the first. I don't think he will say anything if reference to my hair again without it going to EEO.


I want to wear hair turbans and my SLAP but the environment really isn't fit for it. There's really nothing in the dress code that says I can't but I'd be reaching to wear it. But, my head stays cold in the office.



rileypak said:


> Nothing in my stash gives me elongation like MyHoneyChild Sophia's Hair Grease so far.
> Got my twists all long and juicy


You use it to seal? I'll try it next time I twist. I've been using QB AOHC.


----------



## rileypak

divachyk said:


> You use it to seal? I'll try it next time I twist. I've been using QB AOHC.



Yes I use it to seal. Love it!


----------



## MzSwift

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair kept getting caught in the zip of my dress today. I was cringing at the though of my ends getting all chewed up by my clothes. Getting rubbed up by my wool-lined hood of my coat and scarf. Between the zips and the wool and the cold, I think I'm ready to try some twists on the part of my hair that is currently loose. The top half is still canerowed in two.



#longhairproblems


----------



## MzSwift

MeaWea said:


> Babassu oil has done for me what coconut oil never did. It is an absorbing oil that doesn't break me out or make me itch. And the dry detangling/prepoo last night was AMAZING. Ya'll can keep the coconut oil. I'm over here with my new bae.



Ooh, what does it smell like?


----------



## KinkyRN

curlyTisME said:


> Heyyy! Did you all get any snow?


 No not here. But in Pinehurst they got about 2 inches of snow.


----------



## imaginary

divachyk said:


> I love my puff cuff.



I really really want to invest in the family pack for the variety of options. Banana clips just treat my hair a lot nicer. Hopefully in April/May I can spring for it.


----------



## LavenderMint

MzSwift said:


> Ooh, what does it smell like?


So far as I can tell, there's no scent.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @BlueDevilZ @Chipmunk @vickid


----------



## ClassyJSP

Co-washed my hair with my old bottle of tresemme naturals and left some in as a leave in my hair loved it.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care

I hope I can figure out what would yield me an inch of growth per month.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

*Happy *birthday @daoriginaldiva @PapillionRouge @daviine @Phoenixsky13


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I had a hair dream last night. I'm in my bathroom, my braids are out, I'm washing my hair, shampoo and all in front of the mirror and all of a sudden, Aditya Roy Kapur (the guy on the left of my sig) comes in and starts massaging the shampoo in my hair. I have to direct him so I get everything but he gets really into it. The thing is IRL and in the dream he's a foot taller than me at 6'3 and we're just standing in front of the mirror and looking at each other.

I don't normally have dreams like this.  I've also never been one to say "I want my SO to help me do my hair."


----------



## Guinan

Have any of you ladies ever tried this oil? I'm thinking about purchasing it after I'm done my KC hair polisher. I wanted to buy (and still may ) Lotus moon hair oil but I saw the Indian hemp oil while at whole foods and I became intrigued. It has garlic in it and when I applied it to my hands it was nice.


----------



## InBloom

So uh...

My hair this time last year looks basically no different than it does now.  

Disappointing.


----------



## Bibliophile

pelohello said:


> Have any of you ladies ever tried this oil? I'm thinking about purchasing it after I'm done my KC hair polisher. I wanted to buy (and still may ) Lotus moon hair oil but I saw the Indian hemp oil while at whole foods and I became intrigued. It has garlic in it and when I applied it to my hands it was nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385389



I tried it and like it. It has a strong scent (Monoi de Tahiti and green tea) but it is light weight.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

InBloom said:


> So uh...
> 
> My hair this time last year looks basically no different than it does now.
> 
> Disappointing.


Aw, bummer! I'm sorry that you are disappointed. What do you think caused you to stall on your growth?


----------



## InBloom

Pygmy_puff said:


> Aw, bummer! I'm sorry that you are disappointed. What do you think caused you to stall on your growth?




I had breakage at my crown that required trimming on my longer layers....else I'd be stuck with a mullet.  On top of that, I like to trim regularly.  Self-inflicted, but thank you for the support!  

I hope to do better next year.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Just saw yet ANOTHER never-seen-this-before Shea Moisture product while at the Target today. I'm too exhausted to go find my phone and upload the photo, but basically it was as product for giving the hair aroma, and also moisture. It was a spray. Several sprays: I saw one for the Honey Manuka and two other lines. I'll try to upload the photo tomorrow.

On the bottle it said that the product was designed to change the smell of the hair when needed, while also providing moisture.


----------



## Sharpened

pelohello said:


> Have any of you ladies ever tried this oil? I'm thinking about purchasing it after I'm done my KC hair polisher. I wanted to buy (and still may ) Lotus moon hair oil but I saw the Indian hemp oil while at whole foods and I became intrigued. It has garlic in it and when I applied it to my hands it was nice.
> View attachment 385389


*Ingredients*
Carthamus Tinctorius (Safflower) Seed Oil , Cannabis Sativa Seed Oil, Fragrance (Parfum), Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil , Tocopheryl Acetate, Panthenol, Gardenia Tahitensis Flower Extract, Bambusa Textilis Extract, Melia Azadirachta Seed Oil, Calophyllum Inophyllum Seed Oil, Allium Sativum (Garlic) Bulb Extract, Vetiveria Zizanoides Root Extract.

I might try it, since shea butter is not first on the list. Tack it onto the ever growing list...


----------



## Coilystep

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Just saw yet ANOTHER never-seen-this-before Shea Moisture product while at the Target today. I'm too exhausted to go find my phone and upload the photo, but basically it was as product for giving the hair aroma, and also moisture. It was a spray. Several sprays: I saw one for the Honey Manuka and two other lines. I'll try to upload the photo tomorrow.
> 
> On the bottle it said that the product was designed to change the smell of the hair when needed, while also providing moisture.


I swear can't keep up with all their products, but why not just wash your hair if it stinks. It's like putting perfume on stink.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

stephanie75miller said:


> I swear can't keep up with all their products, but why not just wash your hair if it stinks. It's like putting perfume on stink.



I know, right? My literal thought was: "But, but . . . but . . . there are already nice-smelling moisturizing sprays soooooooo . . . You know what? NEVAHMIND!"


----------



## KidneyBean86

I'm being real lazy about my hair. The plan is to wash it tomorrow in hopes that it reverts back to a puff.


----------



## beingofserenity

Trying out a wash n fro tomorrow--no gel


----------



## Sharpened

Giving my bottle of biotin the side-eye...


----------



## kanozas

Update:  @ShredsofDignity

I don't remember where I posted that info on ammonium thio "White lady perm" to smooth curls/frizz...but I ended up returning those and opting for Wave Nouveau/Carefree Curl/Hawaiian Silky thios....they are very similar to Wella WellStrate except that, you don't have to iron.  Not sure if you can but you might be able to.  I think these are less harsh options for the "relaxer" treatment.  I snipped 4 meches of hair for the test and they did not get damaged.  Now, I'm thinking that I can go back to henna in this transition from Ca/NaCl hydroxides (calcium/sodium) bases to ammonium.  I tried the 5% - 10% deposit-only demi- permanent dyes but I think I just don't want more chemicals on the hair at this stage.  Yes, others use henna with thio perms but BAQ henna only.

ETA:  I didn't expect to get hits.  I switched because the cream ones do not run.  Other perm is like water and I want to keep it on the new growth, not the ends which I'm transitioning out of.


----------



## nerdography

I wish Joico sold their moisture recovery balm by the liter


----------



## kanozas

And no tea tree products in my hair.  Can't do them.


----------



## beingofserenity

the shea moisture curl gel in he pink container is so nasty. sticky mess on my neck, had to wash it out.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Just saw yet ANOTHER never-seen-this-before Shea Moisture product while at the Target today. I'm too exhausted to go find my phone and upload the photo, but basically it was as product for giving the hair aroma, and also moisture. It was a spray. Several sprays: I saw one for the Honey Manuka and two other lines. I'll try to upload the photo tomorrow.
> 
> On the bottle it said that the product was designed to change the smell of the hair when needed, while also providing moisture.



Here is a picture of the SM product I mentioned.

ETA: It's called On-the-go Conditioning Hair Fragrance.

First: You, SM, want to produce a scent-focused type of product?  

Second: If I'm open-minded, I imagine such a type of product might be useful for re-scenting the hair after use of a beloved product (performance-wise) whose scent is not the best?


----------



## sarumoki

So many wigs I wanna try, so little time, not enough money... 

On another note, I was never one to believe in scab hair but I think that's what was going on when I couldn't get control of the front of my hair. That first inch or so of new growth was just a disobedient mess.


----------



## Prettymetty

My Slaps are here! The gray one matches my outfit today


----------



## Pygmy_puff

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here is a picture of the SM product I mentioned.
> 
> ETA: It's called On-the-go Conditioning Hair Fragrance.
> 
> First: You, SM, want to produce a scent-focused type of product?
> 
> Second: If I'm open-minded, I imagine such a type of product might be useful for re-scenting the hair after use of a beloved product (performance-wise) whose scent is not the best?


Hmm I would TOTALLY use this. Not that I have stinky hair or anything, I really love the "just cowashed" smell but it doesn't last for more than a few hours.  And if it helps to refresh a style and moisturize, I'm more than down to try it out!


----------



## kanozas

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here is a picture of the SM product I mentioned.
> 
> ETA: It's called On-the-go Conditioning Hair Fragrance.
> 
> First: You, SM, want to produce a scent-focused type of product?
> 
> Second: If I'm open-minded, I imagine such a type of product might be useful for re-scenting the hair after use of a beloved product (performance-wise) whose scent is not the best?




That's for covering hair funk lol.  After perm, alright.  But because it's dirty?  No way.  Haha


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here is a picture of the SM product I mentioned.
> 
> ETA: It's called On-the-go Conditioning Hair Fragrance.
> 
> First: You, SM, want to produce a scent-focused type of product?
> 
> Second: If I'm open-minded, I imagine such a type of product might be useful for re-scenting the hair after use of a beloved product (performance-wise) whose scent is not the best?



No to the 8th power.


----------



## vevster

Since I think my hair is over moisturized,  I'm sticking to the same deep conditioner SM JBCO for less time 15 minutes instead of an hour and using my fav leave in SM JBCO.

Enough of using different stuff for a while.....

Also, no more curl rehydration spray or green house effect.  I'm using oils to moisturize my hair not butters(too heavy).

I will see how it goes!


----------



## Aggie

Just about all of my packages are here and I'm getting excited that I don't have a ton out there still left to come. I always see new stuff that I wanna try and I am getting a little tired buying stuff but I don't know how to stop myself...*sigh*


----------



## imaginary

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here is a picture of the SM product I mentioned.
> 
> ETA: It's called On-the-go Conditioning Hair Fragrance.
> 
> First: You, SM, want to produce a scent-focused type of product?
> 
> Second: If I'm open-minded, I imagine such a type of product might be useful for re-scenting the hair after use of a beloved product (performance-wise) whose scent is not the best?



See now I'd be interested in this as a fragrance to add to my DIY stuff. But I don't think I'm extra enough for hair perfume.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@biznesswmn @btl @lalah


----------



## Prettymetty

Aggie said:


> Just about all of my packages are here and I'm getting excited that I don't have a ton out there still left to come. I always see new stuff that I wanna try and I am getting a little tired buying stuff but I don't know how to stop myself...*sigh*


We need another No Buy. We are out of control


----------



## Cattypus1

I know that nachal hair ain't for everybody. An older lady at work Big chopped and then asked me for some tips. Her curls were very cute and she looked very attractive with the short natural cut. Last week she showed up with GINORMOUS Havana twists sitting on top of her head. I can barely look at her. Her head looks HUGE.  She looks like a lion.  I don't have anything against weaves, wigs, braids, etc., not for me but to each his/her own, but I would have had a coronary if someone sent me out of their shop looking like that.


----------



## biznesswmn

shawnyblazes said:


> @biznesswmn @btl @lalah


Thank u, how sweet


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Cattypus1 said:


> She looks like a lion.



Mufasa! He has returned!!


----------



## Napp

Cattypus1 said:


> I know that nachal hair ain't for everybody. An older lady at work Big chopped and then asked me for some tips. Her curls were very cute and she looked very attractive with the short natural cut. Last week she showed up with GINORMOUS Havana twists sitting on top of her head. I can barely look at her. Her head looks HUGE.  She looks like a lion.  I don't have anything against weaves, wigs, braids, etc., not for me but to each his/her own, but I would have had a coronary if someone sent me out of their shop looking like that.



I think most crocheted Havana twists look like that


----------



## Aggie

Prettymetty said:


> We need another No Buy. We are out of control


Agreed, yes. I have a lash extension class next month that will cost me $900 that I have to add in my budget, so I can't really afford to buy stuff now. I need to make me some more money and this is one way of doing just that. Next I want to add Sugaring, Threading, Microdermabrasion and Electrolysis. So I can't be buying as much hair products as I am right now.

@Prettymetty 

Can you start a thread, I'll join. There are a couple vendors I need to get staples from but only during a great sale.


----------



## vevster

@Allandra has the right idea. When she was supporting me transitioning she told me she had 3-4 core products and that was it. I plan to pare down my collection the  same way.


----------



## curlyTisME

Hair is dirty! Not itchy or anything but it just needs to be washed, it is officially lifeless. I have an appointment next Friday. I will use some JBCO and put my hair in two goddess twists until then.


----------



## beingofserenity

I take back what I said about SM curl souffle. It adds amazing shine to dry twisted hair.


----------



## PJaye

I was supposed to do a DC session today, but I wasn't in the mood.  Perhaps, tomor....uh...Saturday.


----------



## victory777

@Saludable84
Beautiful hair in your new Avi!!!


----------



## Saludable84

victory777 said:


> @Saludable84
> Beautiful hair in your new Avi!!!



Thank you


----------



## Cien

My hair is a natural hot mess. Wigs have made me 'haircare lazy', and have ruined me.
I havent posted in the hair forum in years, but imma start lurking on this side of town more often. 

Operation Bounceback 2017 in full effect.


----------



## GGsKin

Mmmm... I'm liking the scent of Marshmallow Clouds. If I'm not careful, it's gonna have me looking crazy in public. I've been randomly shaking my head today just to breathe it in lol. I usually can't smell my hair (although people tell me it smells of cake).


----------



## Sharpened

Has anyone ordered from Sheabutter Cottage? Is shipping to the US expensive?


----------



## sarumoki

Can anyone recommend a good holy grail gel that will get my edges to lay the *** down? Four gels in my house and not one of them did anything today.


----------



## GGsKin

sarumoki said:


> Can anyone recommend a good holy grail gel that will get my edges to lay the *** down? Four gels in my house and not one of them did anything today.



What gels did you try? When my friend was having trouble getting her hair to lay with gorilla snot, I advised her to first wet/ dampen the section she was going to gel with some water, apply her gel, and then set it with a scarf. She had no issues laying her new growith with that technique. She just needed to plan ahead a little.


----------



## divachyk

I have a hair consult with a Ouidad trained stylist for a hair cut. How should I wear my hair? I don't do wash n go's although I'd love too. I normally wear it stretched in a bun but that really isn't telling of my texture. Thoughts?


----------



## Aggie

victory777 said:


> @Saludable84
> Beautiful hair in your new Avi!!!





Saludable84 said:


> Thank you


Agreed. Simply lovely!


----------



## Aggie

AbsyBlvd said:


> Mmmm... I'm liking the scent of Marshmallow Clouds. If I'm not careful, it's gonna have me looking crazy in public. I've been randomly shaking my head today just to breathe it in lol. I usually can't smell my hair (although people tell me it smells of cake).




One of my favorite APB scents


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Aggie said:


> One of my favorite APB scents


 Mine too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@danniegirl @DarkAngell @scarcity21 @Sheeebz


----------



## sarumoki

AbsyBlvd said:


> What gels did you try? When my friend was having trouble getting her hair to lay with gorilla snot, I advised her to first wet/ dampen the section she was going to gel with some water, apply her gel, and then set it with a scarf. She had no issues laying her new growith with that technique. She just needed to plan ahead a little.


I tried ecostyler, that brown gel (never again!), got2be glued (which did lay my edges but it dried white), and some brand called Ancient Blends. But I will try your suggestion to dampen and use a scarf.


----------



## CopperRose

Sour cream works pretty well as a hair tx, not quite like a protein tx though. I think the lactic acid works as a decent smoothing agent.


----------



## divachyk

@shawnyblazes, you always tell others happy birthday. When is your birthday?


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Agreed. Simply lovely!



Gracias


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

divachyk said:


> @shawnyblazes, you always tell others happy birthday. When is your birthday?


June 12th.  

Theres such a joy( at least I think so) in having someone wish you a happy born day.  I think its pretty special having birthdays.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If I can condition/wash sister locs like I do mini braids Im locing my hair this year.


----------



## divachyk

shawnyblazes said:


> June 12th.
> 
> Theres such a joy( at least I think so) in having someone wish you a happy born day.  I think its pretty special having birthdays.



Agree! I love my birthday. I generally celebrate my birthday the entire month.


----------



## Beany

shawnyblazes said:


> If I can condition/wash sister locs like I do mini braids Im locing my hair this year.




I've also been thinking about sister locs.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

divachyk said:


> Agree! I love my birthday. I generally celebrate my birthday the entire month.


Me too!!! @divachyk


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Beany said:


> I've also been thinking about sister locs.


----------



## scarcity21

shawnyblazes said:


> @danniegirl @DarkAngell @scarcity21 @Sheeebz


@shawnyblazes Awww...thank you so much dearieand happy birthday to all my bday mates...didn't know there were so many of us on [email protected] @DarkAngell @Sheeebz !!!!


----------



## DarkAngell

shawnyblazes said:


> @danniegirl @DarkAngell @scarcity21 @Sheeebz


Thank you!!


----------



## Sharpened

@YvetteWithJoy look what I found today:

There are many other videos on this. I had no idea this was a thing.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy look what I found today:
> 
> There are many other videos on this. I had no idea this was a thing.



The only thing I took from this was the nylon stocking for the puff and pinning the hair down neatly.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy look what I found today:
> 
> There are many other videos on this. I had no idea this was a thing.



I can't wait to look at this! The title and screen shot have me intrigued!  Thanks for thinking to share this with me.  I'll check it out tomorrow morning. I'm beat!


----------



## NappyKinks

shawnyblazes said:


> @NappyKinks  Happy birthday!


Thank you


----------



## Lissa0821

I think I am going to start do hot oil treatments this week.  I brought a huge bottle of sunflower and avocado oil from Walmart to add to my Jamaican black castor oil to thin it out. I am going to use it for hot oil treatment and see how it goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Lissa0821
You are welcome to join us in the Oil challenge.  It could help you stay on point.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy look what I found today:
> 
> There are many other videos on this. I had no idea this was a thing.



@Sharpened!!!  Now you KNOW I love this and can't NOT try it! 
Thanks for sharing this!  

Your hair is looking lovely, btw. So much growth!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This is so weird to me. The difference between pre LHCF and post LHCF hair is startling. It's been about 10 years since I've fully relaxed my hair. I was flat ironing my hair last night and I was amazed at how soft my hair was. It feels healthy and it looks strong. I didn't know what a deep conditioner was, let alone how to keep my hair healthy. I think if I would have known about this site earlier, my hair would have been waist length by now


----------



## **SaSSy**

It's official, I'm obsessed with wigs! It sucks that I just discovered the beauty, versatility and great protection of wigs. I only two so far, but my collection is going to grow over the course of this year. I got one 1B long (waist length) with bangs, and one shoulder length bob with bangs (1b with 30 highlights) .

One thing I noticed is that men go crazy when I wear my wigs, its like night and day in the amount of attention I get. I'll be wearing my wigs for the winter and hopefully get great growth from it. Still no heat, or color and I'm 6 mos. post 3rd BC.


----------



## sharifeh

im considering getting a virgin relaxer and im even thinking about doing a consultation for the japanese straightening 
all it took was one video of my long relaxed hair swinging and swanging - it was a really old video and it was one someone recorded of me in dance class, i was going through the entire choreo and my hair  i cant stop watching that video i miss my hair so much 
i decided in almost a second that i wanted to relax again
i dont feel guilty either @SuchaLady we need to talk


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> This is so weird to me. The difference between pre LHCF and post LHCF hair is startling. It's been about 10 years since I've fully relaxed my hair. I was flat ironing my hair last night and I was amazed at how soft my hair was. It feels healthy and it looks strong. I didn't know what a deep conditioner was, let alone how to keep my hair healthy. I think if I would have known about this site earlier, my hair would have been waist length by now





sharifeh said:


> im considering getting a virgin relaxer and im even thinking about doing a consultation for the japanese straightening
> all it took was one video of my long relaxed hair swinging and swanging - it was a really old video and it was one someone recorded of me in dance class, i was going through the entire choreo and my hair  i cant stop watching that video i miss my hair so much
> i decided in almost a second that i wanted to relax again
> i dont feel guilty either @SuchaLady we need to talk


i looked at a picture of my BSL relaxed hair, and that was enough for me to relax again....do it... lol


----------



## Evolving78

You can't use creamy conditioners. You can use leave-in sprays. I had locs and braid locs/interlocking similar to sister locs.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

shortdub78 said:


> You can't use creamy conditioners. You can use leave-in sprays. I had locs and braid locs/interlocking similar to sister locs.



Yeah. I was doing some research.  I love my mini braids and conditioning.


----------



## divachyk

Anyone with tips on controlling SSKs? Heavy sealing hasn't done squat.


----------



## Napp

divachyk said:


> Anyone with tips on controlling SSKs? Heavy sealing hasn't done squat.


How are u styling your hair


----------



## Saludable84

Us.ps claimed attempted delivery. But I've been sitting on my couch. Was on my couch at delivery attempt. And no notice in my mailbox. 

Threw on my coat and hunted down this truck. Found the truck. Waited at the truck. Guess what was on the truck? My packages. 

I'm not playing. Now, to cry to the inspector general....


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> Us.ps claimed attempted delivery. But I've been sitting on my couch. Was on my couch at delivery attempt. And no notice in my mailbox.
> 
> Threw on my coat and hunted down this truck. Found the truck. Waited at the truck. Guess what was on the truck? My packages.
> 
> I'm not playing. Now, to cry to the inspector general....


I know a couple of people who have had to do that to PS and UPS drivers. Pure "I didn't feel like it."


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> I know a couple of people who have had to do that to PS and UPS drivers. Pure "I didn't feel like it."



And that's what upsets me. I shouldn't be looking for you. And you didn't even leave a notice because you never came. So what were you doing?


----------



## KidneyBean86

So, I finally washed my hair after wearing it straight for a month(don't judge me). Jigglypuff(my hair) reverted back. For some reason, it looks like it's not as full as it once was though. 

I think I'm just going to start wearing wigs. My hair grows best when I leave it alone.


----------



## Coilystep

sarumoki said:


> I tried ecostyler, that brown gel (never again!), got2be glued (which did lay my edges but it dried white), and some brand called Ancient Blends. But I will try your suggestion to dampen and use a scarf.


I don't usually have issues with laying my edges, but for my puffs wet line extreme works really well with little effort.


----------



## Royalq

So I figured out that I can detangle my hair best on damp hair.  When it's wet it stretches and snaps and when it's dry it snaps. When damp it's strong enough to withstand the paddle brush but wet enough to brush through.  I dampened with water and a lot of olive oil.  
I'm back to using a paddle brush.  My only issue us that my hair occasionally catches at the balls.  Is there a such thing as a seamless paddle brush?


----------



## overtherainbow

My widows peak is on full display tonight. I forgot to strategically part my hair during twisting yesterday


----------



## sharifeh

shortdub78 said:


> i looked at a picture of my BSL relaxed hair, and that was enough for me to relax again....do it... lol



hehe thanks! i know theres a chance i'll regret it and its annoying to maintain new growth but chances are i wont look back


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> im considering getting a virgin relaxer and im even thinking about doing a consultation for the japanese straightening
> all it took was one video of my long relaxed hair swinging and swanging - it was a really old video and it was one someone recorded of me in dance class, i was going through the entire choreo and my hair  i cant stop watching that video i miss my hair so much
> i decided in almost a second that i wanted to relax again
> i dont feel guilty either @SuchaLady we need to talk



Yes darling! Im here


----------



## divachyk

Napp said:


> How are u styling your hair



Buns or Wigs @Napp.


----------



## imaginary

Royalq said:


> So I figured out that I can detangle my hair best on damp hair.  When it's wet it stretches and snaps and when it's dry it snaps. When damp it's strong enough to withstand the paddle brush but wet enough to brush through.  I dampened with water and a lot of olive oil.
> I'm back to using a paddle brush.  My only issue us that my hair occasionally catches at the balls.  Is there a such thing as a seamless paddle brush?



The wooden paddle brushes are pretty seamless and gentle. I found mine for cheap in a beauty supply store and I see them on amazon as well, but those are probably better quality. I also figure that any brushes without the balls at the end are good. The pins look Denman-esque. If I remember correctly Kent sells some like that. I guess you could keep an eye out for similar kinds.


----------



## SuchaLady

I was waiting on my birthday shoutout but I didn't get one  It's okay..here is to another year of talking to you lovely ladies. Lawd I came here when I was 19 and I'm 26 now #GrannyGang


----------



## Royalq

has anyone ever tried the Wetbrush? How are the tips on those? Does it catch on hair?


----------



## movingforward

SuchaLady said:


> I was waiting on my birthday shoutout but I didn't get one  It's okay..here is to another year of talking to you lovely ladies. Lawd I came here when I was 19 and I'm 26 now #GrannyGang




Happy birthday!


----------



## movingforward

It's a waste of time straightening my hair.  By morning my roots are puffy.


----------



## Napp

divachyk said:


> Buns or Wigs @Napp.



Do you moisturizer after washing? I find that rewetting my hair in between washes causes knots and tangles especially if I'm going a long time in one style


----------



## Napp

Royalq said:


> has anyone ever tried the Wetbrush? How are the tips on those? Does it catch on hair?


I love mine. they work great. I also have the paddle brush too which works well for blowouts


----------



## vevster

Did my first coil out! Followed this tutorial:


I'll see how I like it when I style it tomorrow.


----------



## CodeRed

Happy Birthday @SuchaLady


----------



## divachyk

Napp said:


> Do you moisturizer after washing? I find that rewetting my hair in between washes causes knots and tangles especially if I'm going a long time in one style



I moisturize daily and use leave in moisturizer on wash day. I don't saturate with water though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

SuchaLady said:


> I was waiting on my birthday shoutout but I didn't get one  It's okay..here is to another year of talking to you lovely ladies. Lawd I came here when I was 19 and I'm 26 now #GrannyGang



I missed it??? Aww shucks!!!


Happpy birthday beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Napp

divachyk said:


> I moisturize daily and use leave in moisturizer on wash day. I don't saturate with water though.



What are you using to moisturize daily? 

my hair tangles and knots when I re moisten my hair after it has been styled. It doesn't have to be saturated for this to happen. for example if I wore a twist out or a rollerset in the humidity my hair would get tangled and knotted.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Edited, nvmd!!


----------



## divachyk

Napp said:


> What are you using to moisturize daily?
> 
> my hair tangles and knots when I re moisten my hair after it has been styled. It doesn't have to be saturated for this to happen. for example if I wore a twist out or a rollerset in the humidity my hair would get tangled and knotted.



Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Hold and Shine Moisture Mist (it's a spray moisturizer).


----------



## Napp

It may be the moisturizer @divachyk


----------



## divachyk

Napp said:


> It may be the moisturizer @divachyk



Thank you for your help!


----------



## Bibliophile

Royalq said:


> So I figured out that I can detangle my hair best on damp hair.  When it's wet it stretches and snaps and when it's dry it snaps. When damp it's strong enough to withstand the paddle brush but wet enough to brush through.  I dampened with water and a lot of olive oil.
> I'm back to using a paddle brush.  *My only issue us that my hair occasionally catches at the balls.  Is there a such thing as a seamless paddle brush?*



I have that same problem @Royalq. Yes, there are "Seamless" paddle brushes. They have thick smooth (wooden) pins without the balls on the end.

I use Ambassador/Fuchs, Bass, Earth Therapeutics and Tek/Widu brushes. They usually cost no more than $10. You can find them at Ross, Marshalls, TJ Maxx, Burlington Coat Factory and Whole Foods.

They look like these (ETA Sorry for the huge pics. The site doesn't give me a thumbnail option):


----------



## JerriBlank

SuchaLady said:


> I was waiting on my birthday shoutout but I didn't get one  It's okay..here is to another year of talking to you lovely ladies. Lawd I came here when I was 19 and I'm 26 now #GrannyGang



Lmaooo! Happy birthday fellow Cappie!!  Lol, that was funny!


----------



## beingofserenity

SM added smoothies to the manuka honey and jbco lines.


----------



## SuchaLady

JerriBlank said:


> Lmaooo! Happy birthday fellow Cappie!!  Lol, that was funny!



Thank you! Yeah that was pretty dramatic 



movingforward said:


> Happy birthday!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Saludable84

beingofserenity said:


> SM added smoothies to the manuka honey and jbco lines.



Someone bought me the custard. They only sell it at Sally's right now.


----------



## beauti

*Mannn Shea moisture had the manuka honey masque on CLEARANCE for $3.50 at Riteaid!!! There was only one left *


----------



## KinksAndInk

Back to the drawing board on how to wear my hair under these wigs.


----------



## PJaye

beauti said:


> *Mannn Shea moisture had the manuka honey masque on CLEARANCE for $3.50 at Riteaid!!! There was only one left *



I think I would've stared at the empty shelf while clutching the conditioner to my chest.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I can't keep UP with Shea Moisture. First the Manuka Honey twisting custard, and now the Kukui Nut and Grapeseed line.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@jbwphoto1 @MiSs_RoChELLe   Happy birthday


----------



## divachyk

@SuchaLady-yyyyyyy happy birthday girl


----------



## Royalq

Oyin hair dew makes my ends soo soft and smooth!  My hair seemed like it wasn't a fan of the whipped pudding. I'm not surprised,  my whole body doesn't like butters. I'll keep this up and will apply to ends nightly or every other day.


----------



## sharifeh

Man my hair thinks it's slick so as I posted in this thread I decided to relax my hair again because I just miss it and my relaxed hair was fly. 
So yesterday was wash day and I step out of the shower to put on my deep conditioner and I look in the mirror and my hair was being all cute it was curling up and perfectly falling into place curls popping - it was trying to seduce me into changing my mind  because it never looks that cute  in any case I'm sure a lot of the curliness was some stretch from being heat trained/damaged - my hair is pretty tightly coiled


----------



## Anaisin

Don't have anything in my hair but it feels great. Washed with Shea moisture fruit fusion shampoo & conditioner


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sharifeh said:


> Man my hair thinks it's slick so as I posted in this thread I decided to relax my hair again because I just miss it and my relaxed hair was fly.
> So yesterday was wash day and I step out of the shower to put on my deep conditioner and I look in the mirror and my hair was being all cute it was curling up and perfectly falling into place curls popping - it was trying to seduce me into changing my mind  because it never looks that cute  in any case I'm sure a lot of the curliness was some stretch from being heat trained/damaged - my hair is pretty tightly coiled


My hair always did that, especially before putting in a protective style. I had to give Sybil (my hair) the side eye lmao


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My hair is still soft. I still can't get over it lol. When I used to blow dry it, (when I was previously relaxed then natural) my hair was always hard. Natural hair particularly did not care for blow drying or anything that wasn't exposing scalp like puffs and stuff. So it was hard and crunchy and didn't particularly care for combing as well. It's like I have a whole new head of hair. Who are you?!?

I know one thing that's still the same: my head still gets itchy if it's damp and in a ponytail. No ma'am it's gotta be 90 % dry lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My edges still won't let me be great


----------



## nymane

nerdography said:


> I wish Joico sold their moisture recovery balm by the liter



I know   Have you tried the Intense Hydrator...it comes in the liter size and it's also amazing


----------



## sarumoki

KinksAndInk said:


> Back to the drawing board on how to wear my hair under these wigs.


How are you currently wearing your hair under the wigs and what about it isn't working for you?


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

I have an vitamin D deficiency. Which explains alot these past few months. I've been in a low mood. 
 Apparently its very common in black women. 
Ladies please get some sunshine or take supplements. My doctor prescribed me some supplementation. Either one big dose every two weeks or daily. 
I opted for daily and literally about 20 minutes after I took the pill I felt immediately better within myself. I wonder if vitamin D has any effect on my hair


----------



## Sharpened

Felt my hair's longest layer hit between my shoulder blades while wet, and that is the only time I like that feeling. IRL, "Hair, stay out of my way, or I'll cut you."


----------



## Pmpomatic

Wish they made bigger and wider satin rollers.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday.  @QT


----------



## JerriBlank

My local Ulta has an extra half off most clearance items on a certain shelf. I got about 6 full sized Mizani products, some L'anza, and some other skincare stuff for $45 total. The $3.50 coupon applied too. Probably about 9 or 10 products for $45. They had those DevaCurl microfiber gloves, and a lot of DevaCurl stuff in there too.


----------



## QT

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday.  @QT


Awwwww thank you! to me!


----------



## KinksAndInk

sarumoki said:


> How are you currently wearing your hair under the wigs and what about it isn't working for you?


I was wearing medium sized braids. After 2 weeks I had to take them down to detangle. Wash day took way too long. So now I'm trying larger two strand twists. My current wig is curly so I don't necessarily have to have flat hair underneath. I'm used to detangling in 15 minutes or less, this time it took over an hour. So now I wil rotate between two strand twists and flat twists when I need something flatter.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

My passion for growing my hair has dwendled for now. I'm about to go into preservation mode. That means doing just enough to keep the hair I already have in good condition until the beast reawakens.


----------



## Philippians413

The hairstyles I'm seeing while waiting in line at the DMV defy reason, logic, and even gravity.


----------



## PJaye

These blog notifications are annoying.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My scalp is dry as hayle. I don't think I can go more than two days without adding something to my scalp other than x21. The back is especially itchy. It sort of reminds me of my natural hair.


----------



## sarumoki

Buying something for my face, which can technically also be used on my hair, doesn't exactly count as violating my no-buy for hair products. Right?


----------



## curlyTisME

Appointment tomorrow, hallelujah! I stretched my blowout 6 weeks. My scalp hates me.


----------



## Philippians413

Am I the only one still waiting on a Soultanicals order from the 29th?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Enchantmt @Mrs. Verde @sj10460 @tammiematthews


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

PJaye said:


> These blog notifications are annoying.


 Say it again.


----------



## sj10460

shawnyblazes said:


> @Enchantmt @Mrs. Verde @sj10460 @tammiematthews




Thank you!


----------



## CodeRed

sarumoki said:


> Buying something for my face, which can technically also be used on my hair, doesn't exactly count as violating my no-buy for hair products. Right?



I swear I'm not trying to make myself feel better but if I buy something that I also use to cook with/on other parts of my body/for other members of my household I don't count that as a hair purchase. I used to think I was only using that as an excuse but it would have to be bought anyway since I'm using it for other stuff...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really wanna get braids, but if I do I have a feeling I'll neglect my hair. I hate wet hair in the winter. If I could grip the hair in the back, I'd settle for some cornrows with weave.


----------



## rileypak

@shawnyblazes 
How are the mini braids treating you?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> @shawnyblazes
> How are the mini braids treating you?



Great.  Life is easy.  Hair is soft.  I wash just about every day.  Using up products @rileypak


----------



## Sharpened

My second day wash-n-go shrank up into a TWA today. Blasted glycerin, cursed winter...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Is coconut oil so cheap? Its in everything.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Saludable84 @PR0MISE44


----------



## rileypak

@shawnyblazes got me out here ready to throw mini twists in my hair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> @shawnyblazes got me out here ready to throw mini twists in my hair


I dunno.  Twists....now thats bold.  Braids are easier to take down, I think.  

Those small twists are murder to get out after awhile. 

@rileypak


----------



## curlyTisME

Fresh blowout and dusting of my ends. I won't stretch that long again. 

Treatment next wash day in two weeks.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> @Saludable84 @PR0MISE44



Rain drop Drop top


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> I dunno.  Twists....now thats bold.  Braids are easier to take down, I think.
> Those small twists are murder to get out after awhile.
> @rileypak



And tiny braids give me the blues 
It's why I avoid braiding my hair on wash day. I dunno why but they do.


----------



## AgeinATL

@Saludable84 

Happy belated birthday sis!!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

shawnyblazes said:


> Is coconut oil so cheap? Its in everything.


I think many companies are using fractionated coconut oil which is cheap lol...
Good quality EVCO is not cheap.


----------



## rileypak

@shawnyblazes
How are you using the Etae Caramel Treatment? I know the instructions say before shampooing but nah son I'm not about that. I thought I remembered you saying you used it post cleansing?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> @shawnyblazes
> How are you using the Etae Caramel Treatment? I know the instructions say before shampooing but nah son I'm not about that. I thought I remembered you saying you used it post cleansing?


I use it as a prepoo and under any deep conditioner.  Ive never used it like the instructions say, lol.  @rileypak


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@GoGoChik @lsw29 @Noelle01 @Rumbii


----------



## Philippians413

Soultanicals finally decided to ship my order.


----------



## GoGoChik

shawnyblazes said:


> @GoGoChik @lsw29 @Noelle01 @Rumbii



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## PR0MISE44

shawnyblazes said:


> @Saludable84 @PR0MISE44


Thank you!!!!


----------



## biznesswmn

Why oh why do i fall off the moist n seal wagon!?!!  I was doing so well w my glycerin spritz and here comes winter


----------



## imaginary

My scalp is feeling itchier than usual.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want my APB subscription box. Mad I missed the delivery Friday and was working Saturday. Now I have to wait until Monday


----------



## Daina

Hats off to all those who can BC! It's just not for me...I cut off about 3 inches of semi-straight ends in the front to see if I could take the plunge all over. My WnG is pretty but the front where I cut looks like Rick James a la Super Freak... Good grief what was I thinking and now what am I going to do with a bang! The transition life is best for me...I can wait out these 3 inches.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

So Im 6 years natural and never not ever have I attempted to do anything related to a "natural hair style." Ive just blown out and flat ironed.
Yesterday I braided my hair in an attempt to do a braid out today. Im praying to the braid out Gods that it looks decent. Praying for soft big hair.


----------



## Sharpened

Walking around home in my silk bonnet. Maybe I should just keep it up at home to keep my from playing with my coils. Probably need to get two more to keep in rotation.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

shawnyblazes said:


> @GoGoChik @lsw29 @Noelle01 @Rumbii


Thank you!!!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I was thinking about switching to henna but honestly I love my SM boxed dye. I know my hair would benefit from henna but my time is limited these days so maybe it's a decision I won't have to make until fall.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Fabuloso @p31woman  and Baby Josiah is one today.


----------



## GettingKinky

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @Fabuloso @p31woman  and Baby Josiah is one today.



Awww. He's a cutie.


----------



## GGsKin

@shawnyblazes Awww lil cutie pie Happy Birthday to Baby Josiah


----------



## GGsKin

@shawnyblazes Awww lil cutie pie Happy Birthday to Baby Josiah


----------



## sarumoki

This is only somewhat hair related but I'm angry and I need to rant...

From now on I'm going to have to pay more attention to what carrier companies use when shipping items. Who in their right mind leaves a package at someone's apartment door? There are 12 apartments just on my floor alone, anyone could have taken it. I've never heard of Lasership before this but they had me going *off* on the phone this morning. "Well we called your local distribution center but they didn't answer the phone so we can't do anything about it right now." What? I googled them and the very first result was a 60+ page on the Amazon forum about people not getting packages. FedEx does this nonsense too and this is the second time this month that my package has been tampered with/taken. Thankfully Vitamin Shoppe resent it via UPS but Frederick's didn't even get back to me so they've lost me as a customer forever, which makes me sad because their undies were my favorite.


----------



## Daina

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @Fabuloso @p31woman  and Baby Josiah is one today.



Aww happy birthday baby, he is delicious!!!!


----------



## GGsKin

I think I might start doing fermented rice water rinses...well at least one time to see how my hair and scalp takes it.


----------



## curlyTisME

Got my hair done Friday. The humidity in NC is over the top right now so it will stay wrapped and under my bejeweled hat. Perfect for the weather and yet still cute. I need to pick up a few more hats to get me through the winter and the lazy hair days. 

I need to order my Manetabolism and stop playing.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I got my APB subscription box today. I've only opened 2 products but they both smell  And of course USPS just left it on the porch behind the huge planter I bought for the specific purpose of hiding packages  like why couldn't y'all just do that last week?!


----------



## sarumoki

KinksAndInk said:


> I got my APB subscription box today. I've only opened 2 products but they both smell  And of course USPS just left it on the porch behind the huge planter I bought for the specific purpose of hiding packages  like why couldn't y'all just do that last week?!


If I see one more post about APB... Don't y'all know I'm on a no buy??? Stop tempting me!


----------



## Napp

AbsyBlvd said:


> I think I might start doing fermented rice water rinses...well at least one time to see how my hair and scalp takes it.



Fermented rice? why?


----------



## KinksAndInk

sarumoki said:


> If I see one more post about APB... Don't y'all know I'm on a no buy??? Stop tempting me!


----------



## GGsKin

Napp said:


> Fermented rice? why?



I think @Sharpened started my itch in the 'DIY Experiments' thread and a few other ladies tried it. I read they can be cleansing and moisturising, and I have a lot of rice and occasionally get bored so I may try it on my next wash (if I remember to start the water) just to see if/ how my hair responds.


----------



## Saludable84

sarumoki said:


> If I see one more post about APB... Don't y'all know I'm on a no buy??? Stop tempting me!


----------



## Saludable84

AbsyBlvd said:


> I think @Sharpened started my itch in the 'DIY Experiments' thread and a few other ladies tried it. I read they can be cleansing and moisturising, and I have a lot of rice and occasionally get bored so I may try it on my next wash (if I remember to start the water) just to see if/ how my hair responds.


My scalp likes it and my hair was more moisturized.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @Fabuloso @p31woman  and Baby Josiah is one today.


Happy Birthday Little Man!!!!


----------



## AgeinATL

Saludable84 said:


> My scalp likes it and my *hair was more moisturized*.



Word? Rice you say?


----------



## Saludable84

I've come to the conclusion my scalp just may not be pH balanced. I need to see a derm.


----------



## Pmpomatic

Hawaii wouldn't let my hair be great. Always windy with random drizzles of rain. Thankfully, my research presentation at the conference was done earlier. Hope Las Vegas  is kinder in a couple of weeks.


----------



## KinkyRN

I am making a challenge for myself. I will call it "Don't do anything dumb to your hair dummy!" My hair is growing nicely, is coily and soft, no thin spots. Normally at this point I do something stupid like color, bleach, attempt a texturizer or keratin treatment or buzz it down to that long (snaps fingers


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinkyRN said:


> I am making a challenge for myself. I will call it "Don't do anything dumb to your hair dummy!" My hair is growing nicely, is coily and soft, no thin spots. Normally at this point I do something stupid like color, bleach, attempt a texturizer or keratin treatment or buzz it down to that long (snaps fingers


I might join ya Don't do it dummy sounds like something I need to do


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Monkeybiz


----------



## Sharpened

I just took another pic of my weird puff and realized something... Where did these waves come from? I never had waves at all in the past. Did my texture change or it is finally hydrated?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sharpened said:


> I just took another pic of my weird puff and realized something... Where did these waves come from? I never had waves at all in the past. Did my texture change or it is finally hydrated?


Maybe a lil of both?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I need to learn how to cut hair so I can cut my son's hair. Them barber shops visits be adding up now that he's getting older


----------



## Sharpened

whosthatcurl said:


> Maybe a lil of both?


Possible... I know it is not as thick as it used to be Maybe that is another factor?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sharpened said:


> Possible... I know it is not as thick as it used to be Maybe that is another factor?


True. Especially with hormones and whatnot.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm going to focus on using up my stash of Honey's Handmade products with the exception of the peach and honey pomade. I must hold on to that for dear life.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

I can't  believe I'm approaching a year since my last relaxer. My last was April 28 of last year. I normally skip relaxing in the cold seasons anyway so this isn't that big of a deal but I also usually relax past April for the warm seasons.
So I'm almost a year into my transition now. I think I threw out my relaxer in June or July.

I cant say I'm noticing any trouble so far. I have no good reason to relax my hair since it doesn't defrizz it and barely even decurls it. Yet somehow I still get tempted .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @LovinLea @KaiT


----------



## LovinLea

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @LovinLea @KaiT


Thank you !!!!! You're so sweet!


----------



## sarumoki

Too cute!


----------



## Dayjoy

sarumoki said:


> Too cute!


I love him!!!


----------



## Miss Kane

Every time I apply product to my scalp it revolts. I don't know why it won't let me be great! I had to wash my hair twice this week.

I can't wait to get to work on Saturday so I can get my hair done. I'm itching to change my hair color again.


----------



## rileypak

Why won't my head let me be great?
I should have known these wigs would be super snug


----------



## Miss Kane

rileypak said:


> Why won't my head let me be great?
> I should have known these wigs would be super snug



They might end up stretching out. I had a few like that myself.


----------



## Anaisin

Idk if Pantene has another line or if they changed packaging 


I think if the YouTube product junkies came back then I would still be a pj.


----------



## curlyTisME

I want to do something different to my hair. I'm thinking of getting some crochet. 

Hair suggestions ladies?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy b irthday @W04andia


----------



## JerriBlank

These companies are really out here revamping packaging, switching up wording  and keeping the same wack ass ingredients! Bye!
I see Nexxus is really trying to stay ahead of the game though. Their new lines look good. Good ingredients high up on the list. I trust that brand to bring quality.


----------



## Tefnut

Hey, sis, just wanted to know what type of results you got from Netwurks Xcel-21? I'm thinking of trying it. If you answered already, my bad. Just ran across this post. 



Noelle01 said:


> -I'm noticing results from using the Netwurks Xcel-21 spray..my hair feels thicker and I don't think I've even been using it 21 days yet.


----------



## sarumoki

curlyTisME said:


> I want to do something different to my hair. I'm thinking of getting some crochet.
> 
> Hair suggestions ladies?


What are you currently doing with your hair?


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Tefnut said:


> Hey, sis, just wanted to know what type of results you got from Netwurks Xcel-21? I'm thinking of trying it. If you answered already, my bad. Just ran across this post.



It seemed to speed up my growth. I've been slacking on using it lately...I ran out of my last bottle a little over a month ago and haven't re-ordered yet just because I've been lazy. I'm going to order more soon though.


----------



## Saludable84

JerriBlank said:


> These companies are really out here revamping packaging, switching up wording  and keeping the same wack ingredients! Bye!
> *I see Nexxus is really trying to stay ahead of the game though*. Their new lines look good. Good ingredients high up on the list. I trust that brand to bring quality.



Ive been upset at Nexxus for their constant reformulations, however, their products have been containing less ingredients as well as more natural ingredients. Ive yet to hate their Humectress or Therapee.


----------



## Tefnut

Thanks, sis!



Noelle01 said:


> It seemed to speed up my growth. I've been slacking on using it lately...I ran out of my last bottle a little over a month ago and haven't re-ordered yet just because I've been lazy. I'm going to order more soon though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Rozlewis !!!!!!


----------



## curlyTisME

sarumoki said:


> What are you currently doing with your hair?



I wear it straight. I get monthly blowouts. Stylist visits 100% of the time.


----------



## Jade Feria

I DC'ed and LCO'ed with all APB products today. I guess I used too much L & C (though not any more than usual)...or maybe had too much water in my hair, because it was all frothy and squeezed out when I twisted my hair - it looked like a DC application! I rolled it into 2 slightly loose buns and am letting it air dry. I hope it penetrates my hair some more. Once it's more dry, I will GHE for the weekend.


----------



## JerriBlank

Saludable84 said:


> Ive been upset at Nexxus for their constant reformulations, however, their products have been containing less ingredients as well as more natural ingredients. Ive yet to hate their Humectress or Therapee.



Yeah, I'm loving everything that I'm seeing from them. Emergencee had me upset for a while. The good stuff was lower on the list, and you get less for the money. Now that i see that they're discontinuing it again, i actually want to see the new formulation.


----------



## Saludable84

JerriBlank said:


> Yeah, I'm loving everything that I'm seeing from them. Emergencee had me upset for a while. The good stuff was lower on the list, and you get less for the money. Now that i see that they're discontinuing it again, i actually want to see the new formulation.



Nothing is like the original formula with like 7-8 ingredients in that small bottle that was heaven in a bottle. I regret giving my last bottle away. And they reformulated poly.medic, not much, just changed the preservatives.


----------



## Tefnut

Did any of you use SoftSheen Carson's Breakthru line? It was one of the only (if not only) products that gave me absolutely no shedding when applied. I've been natural for a long time and used this on my hair when it debuted in the early 2000s (mom had it around the house). My hair used to shed and when i used the everyday moisturizer, I had no shedding.  It had ceramide in it. I was trying to remember the name of it and had to do some Google detective work. I really wish Soft Sheen Carson would've kept the line going. Wasn't too big on the replacements, which my mother also had. Yes, my mom is a PJ!!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Tefnut said:


> Did any of you use SoftSheen Carson's Breakthru line? It was one of the only (if not only) products that gave me absolutely no shedding when applied. I've been natural for a long time and used this on my hair when it debuted in the early 2000s (mom had it around the house). My hair used to shed and when i used the everyday moisturizer, I had no shedding.  It had ceramide in it. I was trying to remember the name of it and had to do some Google detective work. I really wish Soft Sheen Carson would've kept the line going. Wasn't too big on the replacements, which my mother also had. Yes, my mom is a PJ!!!!


Yes, @EnExitStageLeft put me on to that line.  I bought a lifetime supply of the poo from Sam's Beauty awhile ago.


----------



## Tefnut

Is it still good? Never really thought about the expiration date of topical hair products until I started seeing relaxers from the '80s -- yes, the '80s -- still in BSS. I saw PCJ perm boxes exactly like the one below in a BSS a few months ago.  








MileHighDiva said:


> Yes, @EnExitStageLeft put me on to that line. * I bought a lifetime supply of the poo from Sam's Beauty awhile ago.*


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Tefnut 
The bottles I received are perfectly fine.  I've used the poo a few times and it's a  for me.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am going back to greasing my scalp once a week with Nature's Blessing hair pomade.  I usually oil my scalp twice a week with Jamaican Black castor oil, which has been awesome with growing my edges and bald spots back in.  But I find it to be a little drying to my hair overall.  I will use Nature's Blessing pomade on my wash days and the Jamaican Black Castor when I refresh my hair midweek.  I like the pomade because it is the only hair grease that doesn't weigh down my fine hair plus it absorbs very easily into my hair. It gives me the same thickening quality as Jamaican Black Castor without the dryness.  Never had a issue with clogged pores using it, sometimes it is hard to find locally so I order it off Amazon for the same price I would find at the local stores.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

MileHighDiva said:


> Yes, @EnExitStageLeft put me on to that line.  I bought a lifetime supply of the poo from Sam's Beauty awhile ago.



Yep, this poo was awesome. I used what I had and eventually I had to move on . I have yet to find a poo with the balance of that one. My texlaxed hair use to love it. I bet my natural would too. If I'm not mistaken it had carboxylic acid, that stuff is bomb prior to protein use, hence why my high po. texlaxed hair loved it.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Tefnut said:


> Is it still good? Never really thought about the expiration date of topical hair products until I started seeing relaxers from the '80s -- yes, the '80s -- still in BSS. I saw PCJ perm boxes exactly like the one below in a BSS a few months ago.




Luster's never undated the packaging for this product.  It's listed on their website.

http://www.lusterproducts.com/store/p-139-pcj-original-child-relaxer.aspx


But knowing what I know about most BSS, the box is probably from the 80's.  Last year I saw Optimum Products with Softsheen listed as the manufacturer.  Loreal merged Softsheen and Carson in 1999 or 2000.


----------



## Tefnut

SMH. Luster actually stopped using this packaging for a bit (it wasn't in mass retailers and you don't see it in many BSS) and it was replaced with the updated PCJ No Lye relaxer. 


This was before the Pretty & Silky line. Why its website doesn't reflect that is beyond me. 
Seriously, how many hair care products still have packaging from 30+ years ago?? And you're right about BSS. I think Luster is still black owned by SoftSheen hasn't been for some years (maybe around 1999-2000 like you noted).



MilkChocolateOne said:


> Luster's never undated the packaging for this product.  It's listed on their website.
> 
> http://www.lusterproducts.com/store/p-139-pcj-original-child-relaxer.aspx
> 
> 
> But knowing what I know about most BSS, the box is probably from the 80's.  Last year I saw Optimum Products with Softsheen listed as the manufacturer.  Loreal merged Softsheen and Carson in 1999 or 2000.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happppppppppy birthday Queen!!!!!!!! 


@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Thank you for the B-Day Shout Out! 

And thank you for remember each and every one of us on our special days!

Thank means a lot.


----------



## Dayjoy

Anybody else notice that at Target Shea Moisture is taking up more and more shelf space with their 50-11 products while other brands are getting less and less shelf space decreasing the number of products they have in the store?  At my Target there is no more Karen's Body Beautiful at all and Oyin and Design Essentials have half of the products available that they had before.  Even the one Carol's Daughter product I buy wasn't on the shelf anymore.  Shea Moisture (with their stankin' crap) is is going to have a monopoly in the "natural hair care" aisle soon.  I'm kinda pissed about this.


----------



## vanray

thinking of getting a keratin treatment. Something's got to give with this hair. Sigh
I want to do it, but I'm afraid of the required upkeep.

Anyone have any experience with design essentials products?


----------



## JerriBlank

Tefnut said:


> Did any of you use SoftSheen Carson's Breakthru line? It was one of the only (if not only) products that gave me absolutely no shedding when applied. I've been natural for a long time and used this on my hair when it debuted in the early 2000s (mom had it around the house). My hair used to shed and when i used the everyday moisturizer, I had no shedding.  It had ceramide in it. I was trying to remember the name of it and had to do some Google detective work. I really wish Soft Sheen Carson would've kept the line going. Wasn't too big on the replacements, which my mother also had. Yes, my mom is a PJ!!!!



Yes, we had an old thread on this. This stuff used to save my hair, before I knew about hair boards. I used to braid hair too, and everyone would ask about it. The carboxylic acid is the same thing that was in the Creme of Nature shampoos too 
All.gone! Smh.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Tefnut said:


> SMH. Luster actually stopped using this packaging for a bit (it wasn't in mass retailers and you don't see it in many BSS) and it was replaced with the updated PCJ No Lye relaxer.
> 
> 
> This was before the Pretty & Silky line. Why its website doesn't reflect that is beyond me.
> Seriously, how many hair care products still have packaging from 30+ years ago?? And you're right about BSS. I think Luster is still black owned by SoftSheen hasn't been for some years (maybe around 1999-2000 like you noted).


My hair never looked like thatThey (aunt, mom, granny, etc.,) messed my hair up 
It took for me to go natural to learn how to get healthy hair.


----------



## Tefnut

Me too! I think I discovered my first hair board after that but didn't continue with it because my hair was in kinky twist (the braider used gel on my roots so you know how that ended ).  Do you have any recommendations on products that yield similar results?



JerriBlank said:


> Yes, we had an old thread on this. This stuff used to save my hair, before I knew about hair boards. I used to braid hair too, and everyone would ask about it. The carboxylic acid is the same thing that was in the Creme of Nature shampoos too
> All.gone! Smh.



My hair looked like the girl's on the box, maybe a little longer. I had a perm at a very young age and it didn't seem to give me breakage like other people. My mom did my hair and used super strength on me . It wasn't until I went to the beauty shop as a teen that the stylist told me I didn't need anything that strong and to use kiddy perms. I started growing my relaxer out soon after that. Been natural ever since. It really and truly is a wonder that my hair didn't fall out.

ETA: @whosthatcurl, they did the best that they knew how. My mother included. My hair didn't fall out like other girls, but who in their right mind puts a chemical relaxer on a young child's head?! SMH. Our people...




whosthatcurl said:


> My hair never looked like thatThey (aunt, mom, granny, etc.,) messed my hair up
> It took for me to go natural to learn how to get healthy hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@Tefnut 
Have you considered [email protected] Detangling Hydrating poo? It has carboxylic acid in it.  I love it and its easily accessible.  Also, SD Go Moist has sodium pca, which is another name for carboxylic acid. It's nice too!

What made Breakthru extra special was the inclusion of [email protected]'s synthetic ceramides,


----------



## Tefnut

Thank you for the suggestions. I never tried the Breakthru shampoo or anything else from the line other than the Breakthru Everyday Moisturizing Strength Lotion.

I agree with you about the ceramides. Funny, when I couldn't really remember the name of the product, I remember that it had ceramics! 

It really was the best lotion/cream/spray I've used so far when it come to reducing shedding. My hair was very dry back then (I didn't moisturize as much because I wanted a bigger 'fro) and would shed. After a few uses of this lotion, I didn't shed a hair when combing. That was _years_ ago and my hair is moisturized and conditioned much better now. Even then, stylist said the shedding was normal because I still had a lot of hair on my head. I now see that it was excessive and though I I don't shed as badly now, I think I can reduce it even more.



MileHighDiva said:


> @Tefnut
> Have you considered [email protected] Detangling Hydrating poo? It has carboxylic acid in it.  I love it and its easily accessible.  Also, SD Go Moist has sodium pca, which is another name for carboxylic acid. It's nice too!
> 
> What made Breakthru extra special was the inclusion of [email protected]'s synthetic ceramides,


----------



## victory777

Got a blowout and flat iron at the salon, andI actually like my curly hair better . Go figure.


----------



## DarkJoy

I've been very good. haven't picked up a comb in almost 3 weeks

see if it helps retention


----------



## Saludable84

DH thinks he is slick. 

He used to complain my wash days took forever. I would wash early in the morning or at night. Then I started incorporating my wash day and relaxing bath during the time DS takes a nap. Roughly 2 hours. Now, he two hours free of DS and DW. 

Haven't heard any complaints. Instead, he thanked me. And he wonders why I stay tired. I have to think for both of us


----------



## Saludable84

DarkJoy said:


> I've been very good. haven't picked up a comb in almost 3 weeks
> 
> see if it helps retention



How are you detangling? I don't use combs either.


----------



## DarkJoy

Saludable84 said:


> How are you detangling? I don't use combs either.


First spraying with a liquid detangler and using oil on top.  separating it into sections. grabbing each section and pulling out sheds from the end. then using my fingers to pull the webbing apart from end to root.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @simsim1980


----------



## curlyTisME

My scalp is itchy. Glad I have an appointment Friday. I feel like my stretch between washes left my scalp with buildup that needs to be removed! Every two weeks I will be a firm client. 5 weeks almost took me out, smh...


----------



## simsim1980

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @simsim1980


Thank you.


----------



## nothidden

Gave these strands a MUCH needed trim yesterday.  Now I've got cute, curly ends   I have to remember to do this regularly.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Curlykutie @divachyk  @Elnahna @tinyhips


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My scarf smells like a York Peppermint Patty. I know that's oddly specific, but that's what it smells like 

I haven't eaten anything or used any products. It's probably because I had it in my purse lol.


----------



## Royalq

To the diy ladies,  how do I lower the Ph of a hair moisturizer without altering the consistency too much?


----------



## Dee_33

Went to a new stylist yesterday, fingers crossed that she doesn't get lazy with my hair like my previous stylist.


----------



## Sharpened

Royalq said:


> To the diy ladies,  how do I lower the Ph of a hair moisturizer without altering the consistency too much?


Try a little citric acid--the fine crystals dissolve in water. You can find it with the canning supplies. Test a tiny amount (less than a pinch) at a time.


----------



## Melaninme

I have been lazy for quite a while when it comes to my hair.  Wearing my hair in twists 90%  or more most of the time.  
I purchased three new wigs yesterday.  I'm excited!  I sure hope I like them on me, but at the same time I'm afraid that if I do I may be become a wig junkie!


----------



## JerriBlank

The Mane Choice Tropical moringa Daily Restorative Spray. Holy Moisture, Batman!
This is the perfect winter spray. I might just use it all year round. 
The last sprays that moisturized my braids this well  (I left some hair out to gauge direct contact results as well) were either reformulated and now suck, or discontinued. It works almost as well as Nubian Heritage Raw shea butter Daily hair mist. This also had glycerin high up on the list. My hair loves glycerin in a good formula. I wish I could make my own!


----------



## Dee_33

Can anyone recommend a moisturizing shampoo that actually works?  All of the ones I've used so far give me tangled and dry hair.  Maybe I need to try a cleansing conditioner instead.


----------



## **SaSSy**

So I've been wigging it everyday since Jan. 1st and my hair is crazy thick and is growing nicely. Today was first time I've cornrowed my hair underneath the wig and that will be the choice for now on. I noticed the wig lays down flatter, than when I use to plait. It's just that I'm not the best cornrower, but I'm sure over time, it will get quicker and neater.

I was only planing to wear a wig until the weather gets warm again, which would probably be around April 1st, but I get so many compliments and people think it's real, I might wear my wig all year long, with just a few breaks in between. The versatile and ease of wearing wigs has been so beneficial that I might never do my real hair every again. Still no heat or color and almost 7 months since my last BC.


----------



## angelmilk

I love how natural clip ins look. But I hate that you can't really sleep with them..or can you?


----------



## GGsKin

angelmilk said:


> I love how natural clip ins look. But I hate that you can't really sleep with them..or can you?



Don't sleep with them, please! Doing so helped me rip my hair out.


----------



## Napp

luving me said:


> Can anyone recommend a moisturizing shampoo that actually works?  All of the ones I've used so far give me tangled and dry hair.  Maybe I need to try a cleansing conditioner instead.



I like Affirm Moisur Right Nourishing shampoo


----------



## Saludable84

@Nightingale I read your post in the 2017 Regimen thread. 

It all makes sense now!


----------



## Philippians413

I started eating a vegan diet this year, but I still really want to try The Mane Choice's hair vitamins(they contain shark cartilage).


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Philippians413 said:


> I started eating a vegan diet this year, but I still really want to try The Mane Choice's hair vitamins(they contain shark cartilage).


Go ahead... we won't tell on you


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@FriscoGirl @LorraineCC @ThePerfectScore @MA2010  Happy birthday.


----------



## KaiT

LovinLea said:


> Thank you !!!!! You're so sweet!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I  need someone to create me a sriacha dip.

I want to get my hair done but there are no open bookings on the weekend for the next 3 months


----------



## curlyTisME

I got lazy this week and wrapped my hair every night. My edges are a bit puffy plus my hair seems a bit lifeless. Tight pin curls to the rescue. I have an appointment on Friday so I'm not really bothered.


----------



## MA2010

shawnyblazes said:


> @FriscoGirl @LorraineCC @ThePerfectScore @MA2010  Happy birthday.



Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## angelmilk

AbsyBlvd said:


> Don't sleep with them, please! Doing so helped me rip my hair out.


Dang...I really thought I was gonna get away with it lol


----------



## victory777

APB is ready for Etsy vendor Hair, lip and body takeover with her new products! ! Making another cart. That sweet and salty body scrub looks nice.


----------



## Dee_33

I think I'm going to start wearing my french and dutch braids again.  Just gotta find a few professional looking styles.  I miss not having to do anything to my hair, just wake up, spritz with a lil water and leave-in and go.  Simple hair care makes me happy.


----------



## CodeRed

I need to stay in this forum. Between the ET and Political forms... I'm going to have some kind of heart palpitations or eye rolling just being there for a few minutes


----------



## Saludable84

CodeRed said:


> I need to stay in this forum. Between the ET and Political forms... I'm going to have some kind of heart palpitations or eye rolling just being there for a few minutes



Why? Your such a good poster over there 

But I won't disagree.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

luving me said:


> I think I'm going to start wearing my french and dutch braids again.  Just gotta find a few professional looking styles.  I miss not having to do anything to my hair, just wake up, spritz with a lil water and leave-in and go.  Simple hair care makes me happy.


Check out Naturally Michy on YouTube. She has a wide variety of beautiful hair tutorials that are office appropriate.


----------



## rileypak

I want to try the DevaCurl Buildup Buster when it releases


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> I want to try the DevaCurl Buildup Buster when it releases


Me too


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@carcajada 

@BostonMaria

@calm_delight 

@carcajada


----------



## DarkJoy

I need a new natural go-to style.


----------



## calm_delight

shawnyblazes said:


> @carcajada
> 
> @BostonMaria
> 
> @calm_delight
> 
> @carcajada



Thank You! I'm 39 today!


----------



## curlyTisME

I look forward to not having to do anything to my hair other than pin curl or wrap it. Random thought.


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> I want to try the DevaCurl Buildup Buster when it releases



Interesting. 

Tell me more.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Tell me more.



Claims to be like micellar water but for your hair and scalp. Ingredients are decent (mostly oils and glycerin) but I'm assuming the lactamide DEA (?) is supposed to be the "micellar" part of the product.


----------



## Napp

Saludable84 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Tell me more.



This is what I thought of when I saw this post


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I'm sick of these blog notifications. Why?


----------



## Saludable84

Napp said:


> This is what I thought of when I saw this post



I did that minus the book


----------



## Royalq

Trying out a new moisturizer today.  Eden body works natural pudding.  It's glycerin free.  So I figured glycerin might be the culprit as to why my high porosity hair is dry in the winter yet too poofy to style in the summer.  I eliminated it from my wash day last week at was using oyin hair dew as a moisturizer but it is too thin.  It's nice but doesn't give me deep moisture. But I had a nice flat twist out for the first time.  I had 6 day hair. So I hope this Eden works. So I'm trying to focus my regimen on high porosity and glycerin/humectant free.


----------



## Royalq

Oh yeah and I tried the wet brush to detangle.  It started if good but half way through my hair my hair started to catch and rip and the balls.  By the end my hair was getting caught under the ball point constantly.  So I'm going to return it.


----------



## beingofserenity

i think my hair likes a lot of the products that your hair ikes @YvetteWithJoy !  I just bought the Devacurl decadence conditioner and the SM high porosity mask and so far I think I'm in love...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

beingofserenity said:


> i think my hair likes a lot of the products that your hair ikes @YvetteWithJoy !  I just bought the Devacurl decadence conditioner and the SM high porosity mask and so far I think I'm in love...



Oooo! Neat. What else does your hair like? (I have SUCH a hard time finding products that work really well for my hair.)


----------



## Miss Kane

I can't wait to wash and condition my hair tonight. This week old roller set is finished and done...


----------



## Prettymetty

Recent empties (used up products):
Cream of Nature Detangling Shampoo 
Loreal Damage Erasing Balm
Cristalliste Mask
Herbal Essences Naked shampoo

I'm trying to use up my daughter's stash, because it's  taking up too much space. So far I think I like Herbal Essences Color me Happy shampoo for her fine, low porosity strands.


----------



## curlyTisME

Fresh blowout and a protein treatment, I think I will roll at night to preserve my curls.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@lilsweets163


----------



## VeryBecoming

Getting my first natural haircut in like 5 years. So happy to be getting rid of all this damage.

ETA: My hair is so short now but it looks great and feels good.


----------



## ThePerfectScore

shawnyblazes said:


> @FriscoGirl @LorraineCC @ThePerfectScore @MA2010  Happy birthday.



Thank you so much @shawnyblazes!!!!!!!!!!!! So sweet!


----------



## LovingLady

rileypak said:


> Claims to be like micellar water but for your hair and scalp. Ingredients are decent (mostly oils and glycerin) but I'm assuming the lactamide DEA (?) is supposed to be the "micellar" part of the product.


Thank you so much for this. I have tried so many products and nothing seems to work. If it does work it dries my hair to damaging levels.


----------



## faithVA

So I call myself DCing last night. This morning I realized I put the TGIN Daily Moisturizer on my hair instead of the DC Mask  I don't know what I was thinking. It's too late now.


----------



## Evolving78

Ain't nobody to follow on YouTube. I gotta start watching really old videos.
I want a length check shirt for my birthday. I hope I have enough hair for one by then...lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BlueNile @MzLady78


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I feel like I've finally mastered my natural hair. I know what products and techniques to get the best out of my hair when styling. I can finally get foolproof consistantly great results every time. 

I'm in love with everything about my natural hair(even the shrinkage). To know it only gets better from here


----------



## shasha8685

Had that weave in for 3 months and my hair has grown soooo much....my twists have hang time!!

But now I realize that, relaxed or natural, my hair thrives when I leave it alone.........(which is why my hair is now in twists lol)


----------



## Sharpened

It is official: I'm old, wearing my silk bonnet around the house.


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> It is official: I'm old, wearing my silk bonnet around the house.


 well call me grandma chicken nugget because I stay in a scarf! Girl most grandmas kept a house dress on, hair pinned up, or tied down with a scarf or bonnet. But their hair was so long, and healthy!


----------



## shasha8685

Here's a comparison....my twists now vs my twists in August


----------



## MzLady78

shawnyblazes said:


> @BlueNile @MzLady78



Aww, just seeing this. Thank you!


----------



## BlueNile

shawnyblazes said:


> @BlueNile @MzLady78



Thank you so much!


----------



## spacetygrss

I just cut my hair off about 30 minutes ago. Why? Just felt like a good thing to do. I guess it's time for me to be "free" of the old hair and start fresh. Feels good.


----------



## Napp

If I'm not going out my hair stays in a bonnet lol #bonnetlife
@Sharpened


----------



## faithVA

shasha8685 said:


> Here's a comparison....my twists now vs my twists in August View attachment 387975


Thats some great growth and retention.


----------



## shasha8685

faithVA said:


> Thats some great growth and retention.



Thanks! I was really shocked when I saw all that I had retained...then to do the side by side comparison.

It just goes to show you that your hair has a way of telling you what it needs to thrive.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@lindseyerinc


----------



## naturalyogini

So I decided I would order from Botanical Spirits.  My hair loves the stuff.  My wallet does not.  Well they were having security issues with the site.  Seems that there were certificate issues, ssl issues, etc.  So I first sent an e-mail to the owner. Her first reply was to deny that it was a site problem and say is was a problem with my computer.  It wasn't.  I tested her site on several computers, same problem.  Then we went back and forth on messenger, me sending her error message screen shots and her passing the info to her tech team. After about a month of this, and her site now works thanks in part to my testing, she finally sends me a Thank you for being a valued customer note.  That's it. Not a thank you and here is a discount code for helping me out.  Not a thank you  and here is a free product.  Am I being petty?  Needless to say I have put her on the never again list.  No customer service skills.  I don't know how she stays in business. I need to lower my expectations, cause some folks just ain't ready for prime time.


----------



## naturalyogini

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I'm sick of these blog notifications. Why?


You can turn them off in your profile.  I got sick of them too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

naturalyogini said:


> *You can turn them off in your profile.  I got sick of them too*.


@naturalyogini 
How?


----------



## naturalyogini

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalyogini
> How?


Click on your name.  Go to alert preferences.  Scroll down to blog and uncheck what you don't want to receive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

naturalyogini said:


> *Click on your name.  Go to alert preferences.  Scroll down to blog and uncheck what you don't want to receive.*


@naturalyogini
Thank you. 

That's what I did.  I hope it works.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

naturalyogini said:


> So I decided I would order from Botanical Spirits.  My hair loves the stuff.  My wallet does not.  Well they were having security issues with the site.  Seems that there were certificate issues, ssl issues, etc.  So I first sent an e-mail to the owner. Her first reply was to deny that it was a site problem and say is was a problem with my computer.  It wasn't.  I tested her site on several computers, same problem.  Then we went back and forth on messenger, me sending her error message screen shots and her passing the info to her tech team. After about a month of this, and her site now works thanks in part to my testing, she finally sends me a Thank you for being a valued customer note.  That's it. Not a thank you and here is a discount code for helping me out.  Not a thank you  and here is a free product.  Am I being petty?  Needless to say I have put her on the never again list.  No customer service skills.  I don't know how she stays in business. I need to lower my expectations, cause some folks just ain't ready for prime time.


 I left her years ago when she revamped some items and got snotty about it.  Im suprised shes still around.


----------



## vevster

New things I have been implementing:
Plopping
Starting at the back first on wash day
Prepoo  with coconut oil. Really made a difference in some dry brittle areas of my hair.


----------



## Daina

vevster said:


> New things I have been implementing:
> Plopping
> Starting at the back first on wash day
> Prepoo  with coconut oil. Really made a difference in some dry brittle areas of my hair.



@vevster, what is plopping?


----------



## vevster

Daina said:


> @vevster, what is plopping?



When you wash your hair and apply your styling products- you wrap at t shirt or micro fiber cloth around your head for 30 min to an hour. It is supposed to speed up drying time.


----------



## Saludable84

naturalyogini said:


> So I decided I would order from Botanical Spirits.  My hair loves the stuff.  My wallet does not.  Well they were having security issues with the site.  Seems that there were certificate issues, ssl issues, etc.  So I first sent an e-mail to the owner. Her first reply was to deny that it was a site problem and say is was a problem with my computer.  It wasn't.  I tested her site on several computers, same problem.  Then we went back and forth on messenger, me sending her error message screen shots and her passing the info to her tech team. After about a month of this, and her site now works thanks in part to my testing, she finally sends me a Thank you for being a valued customer note.  That's it. Not a thank you and here is a discount code for helping me out.  Not a thank you  and here is a free product.  Am I being petty?  Needless to say I have put her on the never again list.  No customer service skills.  I don't know how she stays in business. I need to lower my expectations, cause some folks just ain't ready for prime time.



If she's on your never again list, you have not nor plan to lower your expectations.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Britt @Cxshortie


----------



## Dee_33

I remember when I used to look forward to my weekly deep conditioning sessions and roller-sets.  I have no idea when I lost interest in doing my own hair but it looks like 2017 is either going to be the year of the stylist or the year of me getting back into my groove.  I'm leaning more toward getting back into my groove cause I light-weight miss doing my own dcing.  Of course I still could do my own dc and just let the stylist do the roller-set.  Hmmmm


----------



## **SaSSy**

Could please someone recommend reputable website to buy wigs from?


----------



## Nightingale

I need to wash my hair but I'm too sick. I look and feel like roadkill.


----------



## shasha8685

**SaSSy** said:


> Could please someone recommend reputable website to buy wigs from?



I used to get my wigs from blackhairspray.com

Never had any issues.


----------



## Royalq

To my fellow Low sheen naturals- what serum or oils do you finish your hair with to give sheen? My hair is moisturized but sometimes looks dusty because i have very little sheen. Just sprayed goid ol oil sheen in my hair to give it some life.


----------



## spacetygrss

I've cut my hair down to a TWA a few times over the years. It really is JUST hair to me (at the end of the day), so it's just something that I *do* if and when the mood hits me. BUT, I always forget how _shocking_ it can be to other people. Jeepers! My kids' nanny and my bestie were both so thrown off today. LOL. Like, Ladies! It's hair. It's not the end of the world!


----------



## curlyTisME

My hair feels so soft and wispy but I feel like it lacks shine. 

I have been contemplating crochet styles more and more and I think I am definitely going to try it for Spring Break in April.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Royalq said:


> To my fellow Low sheen naturals- what serum or oils do you finish your hair with to give sheen? My hair is moisturized but sometimes looks dusty because i have very little sheen. Just sprayed goid ol oil sheen in my hair to give it some life.


Qhemet Biologics has a twisting butter and Myhoneychild Sophia Old fashioned grease. Both of those give my hair great sheen.


----------



## spacetygrss

I'm mad that I cut my hair 24 hours ago and my product-junky tendencies have resurfaced at full-force. Sigh.


----------



## rileypak

Royalq said:


> To my fellow Low sheen naturals- what serum or oils do you finish your hair with to give sheen? My hair is moisturized but sometimes looks dusty because i have very little sheen. Just sprayed goid ol oil sheen in my hair to give it some life.





shawnyblazes said:


> Qhemet Biologics has a twisting butter and *Myhoneychild Sophia Old fashioned grease*. Both of those give my hair great sheen.



Second @shawnyblazes rec on the MyHoneyChild Sophia's Hair Grease 
I grabbed it because of her review and I love it!


----------



## Dee_33

I think I'm going to start texlaxing my hair.  Off to research.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@chebaby @MountainCurly @C4B


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd it's @chebaby Burfday? 

I need to buy myself something to Che-la-brate!


----------



## C4B

shawnyblazes said:


> @chebaby @MountainCurly @C4B



Thank ya kindly .


----------



## Damaris.Elle

I'm loving Oyin Handmade's whipped pudding...keeps my hair moisturized and shiny


----------



## Anaisin

Bye @ them sending me a $3 check for that Tresemme lawsuit. I can't even buy a bottle of Tresemme perfectly undone with that


----------



## Anaisin

Noelle01 said:


> I'm loving Oyin Handmade's whipped pudding...keeps my hair moisturized and shiny



Do you apply this on wet, damp or dry hair? I have it but I use it on my body lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*sings* Ohhhh, my gawd! I have a lot of new-growth. Like a surprising amount (to me) in some areas. Informal measuring has me about a half inch to maybe an inch in certain spots (mainly the top) . I need to wash my hair and stuff..I've just been sick and in not in the mood. Buuut, imma get together soon.


----------



## SuchaLady

Do you ladies have any scarf vendors? I tie my hair down religiously at night and just around the house; I randomly thought maybe Ill upgrade it  

@rileypak @Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Anaisin said:


> Do you apply this on wet, damp or dry hair? I have it but I use it on my body lol



I've used it on both wet and dry hair. I like using it on dry hair better...it gives me a defined braidout. I've used a tiny bit on my face too lol...it's very moisturizing.


----------



## beingofserenity

Anaisin said:


> Bye @ them sending me a $3 check for that Tresemme lawsuit. I can't even buy a bottle of Tresemme perfectly undone with that


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want to wash my hair but I also need to finish homework...yeah...hair wins...


----------



## Saludable84

@SuchaLady no, no scarf vendors. I bought a bonnet from knots and tangles on Etsy, but scarf, no. Perhaps @divachyk can help you out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Awww soooky sooky.  LOOK who birthday it is!!! WHAT it is Miss @Chicoro 

@daydreem2876

@lush1 @SUPER SWEET


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SuchaLady said:


> Do you ladies have any scarf vendors? I tie my hair down religiously at night and just around the house; I randomly thought maybe Ill upgrade it
> 
> @rileypak @Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair


I bought my silk scarf from Pretty AnntoiNETS on Etsy.


----------



## rileypak

SuchaLady said:


> Do you ladies have any scarf vendors? I tie my hair down religiously at night and just around the house; I randomly thought maybe Ill upgrade it
> 
> @rileypak @Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair



My last silk s.carves came from Pretty Anntoinets


----------



## curlyTisME

Today my hair feels frizzy and puffy. Not in a good way either. One side is ugh and the other is behaving. 

Annoyed much!


----------



## daydreem2876

shawnyblazes said:


> Awww soooky sooky.  LOOK who birthday it is!!! WHAT it is Miss @Chicoro
> 
> @daydreem2876
> 
> @daydree @lush1 @SUPER SWEET


thank you!


----------



## divachyk

@SuchaLady, Pretty AnntoiNets, Adorabella Baby (my blog had a coupon code but not sure if she's deactivated it), Ebonicurls. I know of more but haven't purchased from them.


----------



## imaginary

I've been sick these past few weeks, but I can't let another week go by without washing my hair. I just can't.


----------



## Lissa0821

I brought the Carol's Daughter leave in spray conditioner yesterday and later on went on this site for review.  I didn't find many that liked the products. This morning, I was so tempted to take it right back to the store unused.  But I decided to give it a try for myself first and just keep the receipts in case I don't like it.


----------



## angelmilk

Realized my hair's growing kinda slow. Gonna change up my diet and take vitamins like I'm supposed to and hopefully that'll fix things.


----------



## vanray

angelmilk said:


> Realized my hair's growing kinda slow. Gonna change up my diet and take vitamins like I'm supposed to and hopefully that'll fix things.


Jump on the surge xcel 21 bandwagon


----------



## Anaisin

Forgot how great Oyin hair dew is for my hair. Have to buy a liter during the next sale


----------



## Cattypus1

Lissa0821 said:


> I brought the Carol's Daughter leave in spray conditioner yesterday and later on went on this site for review.  I didn't find many that liked the products. This morning, I was so tempted to take it right back to the store unused.  But I decided to give it a try for myself first and just keep the receipts in case I don't like it.


I don't like it as a leave-in and regretted buying it but...it makes a nice refresher spray for my twists in the morning.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@NijaG


----------



## Chicoro

shawnyblazes said:


> Awww soooky sooky.  LOOK who birthday it is!!! WHAT it is Miss @Chicoro
> 
> @daydreem2876
> 
> @lush1 @SUPER SWEET


Thank you!


----------



## curlyTisME

I miss wearing my hair curly. After nearly two years of being a straight natural I want to go back to curly.


----------



## NijaG

@shawnyblazes 

Thanks so much.


----------



## vevster

Prepooing with coconut oil really made a difference this week. No brittle hair in the back.


----------



## locabouthair

Tried cream of nature moisture shampoo and even though it has sulfates, my hair feels softer than all those sulfate free shampoos. I feel played lol. And the cream of nature is cheaper too!

I haven't been on this side of the forum in a while but is there an online black beauty supply store. I don't like going to the local store.


----------



## Miss Kane

I colored my hair jet black last weekend and I already regret it. I work at the salon this weekend so I will be stripping this off. I think  I'm going to go back to reds for a while.

I'll probably change my mind again by Saturday...lol


----------



## angelmilk

locabouthair said:


> Tried cream of nature moisture shampoo and even though it has sulfates, my hair feels softer than all those sulfate free shampoos. I feel played lol. And the cream of nature is cheaper too!
> 
> I haven't been on this side of the forum in a while but is there an online black beauty supply store. I don't like going to the local store.


Samsbeauty.com is my favorite! Every dollar you spend is three points that you can use on your next purchase.


----------



## Evolving78

Miss Kane said:


> I colored my hair jet black last weekend and I already regret it. I work at the salon this weekend so I will be stripping this off. I think  I'm going to go back to reds for a while.
> 
> I'll probably change my mind again by Saturday...lol


Why the regret?


----------



## Miss Kane

shortdub78 said:


> Why the regret?



It's too dark. And I kind of miss wearing the brighter more vibrant colors.


----------



## Napp

This is me when someone hates one of my holy grails


----------



## shasha8685

Ordered some SheScentIt products....I can't wait until they arrive.

Ever since I have been natural, I haven't yet find the products that make my hair sing. When I was relaxed my hair loved equal protein and moisture. Now, I don't know what my hair wants other to be left alone....


----------



## locabouthair

angelmilk said:


> Samsbeauty.com is my favorite! Every dollar you spend is three points that you can use on your next purchase.



Thank you!


----------



## vanray

I guess my hair is growing. Woot.


----------



## curlyTisME

Found a stylist that can roller set for the gods! All kinds of roller sets too. I want some curly hair. Am I wrong for wanting her to roller set me every two weeks and still let my main stylist do all the maintenance, trims and blowouts once a month or every 6 weeks.


----------



## Sharpened

curlyTisME said:


> Found a stylist that can roller set for the gods! All kinds of roller sets too. I want some curly hair. Am I wrong for wanting her to roller set me every two weeks and still let my main stylist do all the maintenance, trims and blowouts once a month or every 6 weeks.


It is your money. Your are fortunate to find not one, but two decent stylists. Have fun!


----------



## curlyTisME

Sharpened said:


> It is your money. Your are fortunate to find not one, but two decent stylists. Have fun!



Thanks for the encouragement, I just don't want to step on anyone's toes. The stylist who can do the roller sets works at my school as a long term substitute and I have seen her work. Plus she's very close to my house.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I guess I'll use this 30% off Sally's coupon for a set of curlformers.


----------



## Lissa0821

Cattypus1 said:


> I don't like it as a leave-in and regretted buying it but...it makes a nice refresher spray for my twists in the morning.



@ Cattypus1 Child it only took one application for that stuff to go right back to Walgreens.  It was no Beueno for my fine hair. My hair was dry and crispy within the hour of applying it. Never again with Carols Daughters leave in conditioner for me.


----------



## Evolving78

curlyTisME said:


> Found a stylist that can roller set for the gods! All kinds of roller sets too. I want some curly hair. Am I wrong for wanting her to roller set me every two weeks and still let my main stylist do all the maintenance, trims and blowouts once a month or every 6 weeks.


I did it. They worked in the same salon too! My stylist didn't like doing rollersets, so I went to the chair across from her. I would go to her weekly and go to my regular stylist do my touch ups and trims. I ended up going to someone else that did it all.


----------



## Anaisin

Ready to hop back on the product junkie bandwagon


----------



## Saludable84

Anaisin said:


> Ready to hop back on the product junkie bandwagon



Stay in rehab


----------



## Anaisin

Did a wash n go for the first time in awhile. It will probably look a mess but idc. I was trying to do it quickly. I was supposed to be using just Curl Maker but the way the bottle is set up I couldn't get the last of it out.

End up with one side Almomd jai twisting butter + curl maker & the other SM LP leave in + Eco styler crystal. My hair is lopsided lmao the eco side is weighed down more

I only did a wng to cut the loose ends. Just preparing my hair for when I do start wearing them again. Will cut curl by curl when it dries then back to bunning.


----------



## GGsKin

Blow dried a section of my hair today. I started with hand tension, then went in with the denman. It's the first time putting any real heat on my hair for about 3 years. It was nice to see it so full, instead of in a clumped state. I forgot how much hair I have. It also reminded me how hair-lazy I am now, because I almost lost the will just doing that front section.


----------



## vanray

It's washday and I need someone to talk me out of getting a texturizer. All this work involved in my hair...Im tired of it. The tangles, the knots, the detangling...tired of it all!


----------



## KinksAndInk

vanray said:


> It's washday and I need someone to talk me out of getting a texturizer. All this work involved in my hair...Im tired of it. The tangles, the knots, the detangling...tired of it all!


Don't do it if you have even a tiny bit of doubt.  Maybe try switching up your detangling products/technique. What are you using?


----------



## vanray

KinksAndInk said:


> Don't do it if you have even a tiny bit of doubt.  Maybe try switching up your detangling products/technique. What are you using?



Conditioner in hair while in the shower and shower comb...In sections.  Use Aussie Moist or Garnier Fructise


----------



## KinksAndInk

vanray said:


> Conditioner in hair while in the shower and shower comb...In sections.  Use Aussie Moist or Garnier Fructise


Maybe try adding oil or detangle before washing then you could add oil and maybe heat. Maybe try finger detangling for the larger knots and use the comb after. Detangle in sections. There's a detangling thread with some good tips. I just can't link it cuz I'm mobile. It's called detangling wisdom or something like that.


----------



## vanray

KinksAndInk said:


> Maybe try adding oil or detangle before washing then you could add oil and maybe heat. Maybe try finger detangling for the larger knots and use the comb after. Detangle in sections. There's a detangling thread with some good tips. I just can't link it cuz I'm mobile. It's called detangling wisdom or something like that.


I def detangle before the shower. My hair would be a knot if I didn't. Use conditioner and oil for that. 

Finger detangling....ain't got time for that


----------



## CodeRed

KinksAndInk said:


> I guess I'll use this 30% off Sally's coupon for a set of curlformers.



I wish the code would actually work. This is the second time I've gotten a text code and it didn't work.


----------



## KinksAndInk

CodeRed said:


> I wish the code would actually work. This is the second time I've gotten a text code and it didn't work.


Smh. I didn't even try. I just got them from naturally curly they were 20% off plus I used cm15 and got another 15% off.


----------



## CodeRed

KinksAndInk said:


> Smh. I didn't even try. I just got them from naturally curly they were 20% off plus I used cm15 and got another 15% off.



Yeah I love Sally's to death but Imma need their ish to work if they want me to keep patronizing them


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was gonna relax my hair, but 
1) I don't remember where I put the relaxer at and 
2)I have scratched the bajeezus out of my head lol

Guess wash day it is. Don't know what the plan is from there.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was busy yesterday and missed the birthday shoutout, Hope you had a great birthday ladies!  I know it was about 3 or 4 but only one active!


@sweetcaramel1


----------



## Miss Kane

I applied to Grad school a few weeks ago and received my acceptance letter yesterday. I'm headed to work at the salon in a few and I plan on celebrating with a new color and style.


----------



## GGsKin

@Miss Kane Congratulations!


----------



## Miss Kane

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Miss Kane Congratulations!



Thanks Sis!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Miss Kane OooOoh!! Don't stop get it, get it! Lol


----------



## Miss Kane

whosthatcurl said:


> @Miss Kane OooOoh!! Don't stop get it, get it! Lol



Lol!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Miss Kane said:


> I applied to Grad school a few weeks ago and received my acceptance letter yesterday. I'm headed to work at the salon in a few and I plan on celebrating with a new color and style.


Congratulations!!! Get it girl @Miss Kane


----------



## Saludable84

Miss Kane said:


> I applied to Grad school a few weeks ago and received my acceptance letter yesterday. I'm headed to work at the salon in a few and I plan on celebrating with a new color and style.



Congrats!


----------



## Miss Kane

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Pmpomatic

curlyTisME said:


> Found a stylist that can roller set for the gods! All kinds of roller sets too. I want some curly hair. Am I wrong for wanting her to roller set me every two weeks and still let my main stylist do all the maintenance, trims and blowouts once a month or every 6 weeks.



@curlyTisME  I see nothing wrong with it. Where is this stylist located?


----------



## curlyTisME

Pmpomatic said:


> @curlyTisME  I see nothing wrong with it. Where is this stylist located?



She's in a different salon in Charlotte, on the south side.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Miss Kane said:


> I applied to Grad school a few weeks ago and received my acceptance letter yesterday. I'm headed to work at the salon in a few and I plan on celebrating with a new color and style.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## lindseyerinc

shawnyblazes said:


> @lindseyerinc


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want easy hair.  How can I get easy, beautiful looking hair styled in 30 minutes?

Oh and I wear a hat at work.  

Braidout? Twists? ... Sigh!!!!


----------



## GGsKin

So this rainy day went a ruined my twist out bang after 10mins of being outside with a large umbrella. Poofed into an unstyled fro. Good thing I walk with hairpins, and good thing I'm about this wash and go life (oh so glad I found you) because I couldn't be dealing with this on the regular. I haven't had to dodge rain in a while...yeah not feeling that, or my wasted efforts.


----------



## Royalq

Any recs for super moisturizing moisturizers that are glycerin free?


----------



## victory777

Royalq said:


> Any recs for super moisturizing moisturizers that are glycerin free?


Annabelles perfect blends on ETSY.  Her simple hair creme is my favorite.


----------



## angelmilk

Just found out that my scholarship came through and my tuition is covered! I'm gonna need low maitenence styles this fall because there are a lot of extra curricular activities required to keep this money every year


----------



## KinksAndInk

angelmilk said:


> Just found out that my scholarship came through and my tuition is covered! I'm gonna need low maitenence styles this fall because there are a lot of extra curricular activities required to keep this money every year


Congratulations!


----------



## PJaye

angelmilk said:


> Just found out that my scholarship came through and my tuition is covered! I'm gonna need low maitenence styles this fall because there are a lot of extra curricular activities required to keep this money every year



Congratulations!!!  (*doing a little celebratory chair dance*)


----------



## angelmilk

@KinksAndInk @PJaye  Thank you !


----------



## Royalq

So I trimmed my ends last night.  I had way too many split ends and ssks. Moisturized with avj, Eden body works coconut pudding,  seal with alikay naturals Shea yogurt. My hair usually doesn't like she's butter but my hair feels soft and fluffy today with decent definition. I only left the twists in over night so had I have left them in longer it may have had more definition. We'll see if this twist out lasts. I will TRY to put moisturizer and the Shea yogurt on my ends daily.


----------



## spacetygrss

1 week after chopping off all of my hair, I've been downing collagen, taking my vitamins and massaging my scalp. My hair is super full and I have little straight lead hairs all over the place. Hmmm. I like. I like.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I think I may switch it up and get a weave next month instead of new wigs my hair line is starting to take a toll.


----------



## Napp

Why do I have $100 full of hair products of ridiculously large sizes in my shopping cart? it's too much for one person and I still have plenty of unused stuff. 

But the sale is too goodt.....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@FemmeCreole  Happy birthday!


----------



## Sharpened

IRL, I only discuss hair with those who hring up the topic, usually other naturals. Why do I get the comments, talking about, "You know, I should go natural, but..." or "I keeping wanting to go natural..." Some of these women were around when I gave up the thio and no-lye 20 years ago.

Mentally, I am perplexed because I rarely mention hair. "What? Did my hair tell on you or something?" I say nothing, none of my business.

Still plucking greys; they pop out easily with my fingers, yet another reason I hate them. My dark hairs need lots of force to come out and it is painful. 

Hair, stay dark.
Hair, stay dark.
Hair, stay dark.


----------



## FemmeCreole

shawnyblazes said:


> @FemmeCreole  Happy birthday!


Thank you!!


----------



## curlyTisME

I plan to wash, condition and deep condition this evening. I will do a twist out and sit under the dryer while I braid baby girls hair. I will miss my straight hair, but going curly for a few months will be cool. I want to give my hair some much needed TLC that curly hair needs.

I just don't need to become a product junkie again.


----------



## fifi134

So after being natural for 8-ish years and growing my hear to MBL, I relaxed it last April . I only touched up three times since before getting bored. I cut it down to a near SL bob and colored it...still bored. 

Last Friday I BC'd again . I have braids in because my hair is the shortest I've ever had it so idk how to style it. But I'm excited to grow my hair back! I think the second time around will be better.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm back on track to grow to Hip Length


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Soo, I found my relaxer after I bought a new one


----------



## Guinan

I didn't want to write this rant in the challenge that I am in b/c I didn't want to discourage anyone.

But what's the point of having long hair if you constantly PSing and only wear it out  for one week once a yr. I think I am done with PS and I will just let the chips fall where they lay. If I want to wear my hair in a ponytail or mini twists then I will, but if I want to where my hair down for 3wks, then so be it. I don't really get the point of having knee length hair but you never really enjoy it.

I will still commit to caring for my hair by properly: finger detangling, low heat,  DCing, clarifying, trims etc... but I am going back to enjoying my hair. I am contemplating on going back to relaxers; but I want to color my hair first. If I go back to relaxers; then I will be saying bye to the blonde. While relaxed my hair grew to MBL and I had fun with it for the most part. I do like my natural hair, but it's really a lot of work and my styles are too inconsistent. Sometimes my wng's or twistouts look great then there are days when I look homeless.

I want to rant more but this post is getting too long, lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

pelohello said:


> I didn't want to write this rant in the challenge that I am in b/c I didn't want to discourage anyone.
> 
> But what's the point of having long hair if you constantly PSing and only where it out  for one week once a yr. I think I am done with PS and I will just let the chips fall where they lay. If I want to wear my hair in a ponytail or mini twists then I will, but if I want to where my hair down for 3wks, then so be it. I don't really get the point of having knee length hair but you never really enjoy it.
> 
> I will still commit to caring for my hair by properly: finger detangling, low heat,  DCing, clarifying, trims etc... but I am going back to enjoying my hair. I am contemplating on going back to relaxers; but I want to color my hair first. If I go back to relaxers; then I will be saying bye to the blonde. While relaxed my hair grew to MBL and I had fun with it for the most part. I do like my natural hair, but it's really a lot of work and my styles are too inconsistent. Sometimes my wng's or twistouts look great then there are days when I look homeless.
> 
> I want to rant more but this post is getting too long, lol.




Im tired of my hair.  If I PS,  it grows but I cant condition like I want to so I wind up having to trim.  If I Washngo, it tangles eventually and I have to trim,  if I alternate with twistouts and bun, then its too much manipulation. I cant hit BSL if you set it on my back.. AND, to top it off, Im shedding from postpartum still.

I give up. I'm going to get a crochet style on Saturday and to heck with it.  After 6 weeks, I'll figure something out.


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> I didn't want to write this rant in the challenge that I am in b/c I didn't want to discourage anyone.
> 
> But what's the point of having long hair if you constantly PSing and only where it out  for one week once a yr. I think I am done with PS and I will just let the chips fall where they lay. If I want to wear my hair in a ponytail or mini twists then I will, but if I want to where my hair down for 3wks, then so be it. I don't really get the point of having knee length hair but you never really enjoy it.
> 
> I will still commit to caring for my hair by properly: finger detangling, low heat,  DCing, clarifying, trims etc... but I am going back to enjoying my hair. I am contemplating on going back to relaxers; but I want to color my hair first. If I go back to relaxers; then I will be saying bye to the blonde. While relaxed my hair grew to MBL and I had fun with it for the most part. I do like my natural hair, but it's really a lot of work and my styles are too inconsistent. Sometimes my wng's or twistouts look great then there are days when I look homeless.
> 
> I want to rant more but this post is getting too long, lol.


I want to bun! I didn't get a chance to enjoy bunning enough, and I wanna do a bun drop! Lol I had a horrible setback in 2013. My hair was knotted so bad that I had to do a major haircut to a bob. Then I decided I wanted to be trendy and I got an ugly haircut! Lol then I experienced a terrible setback with my hair falling out in the back of my crown! 
Then 2015, I had a funky setback using a cowash product that jacked my hair up so bad. 
My hair would be longer right now, but I neglected it, especially having color. Plus I was using too much protein (I didn't realize all the products I was using had protein in them) on top of doing protein treatments.  
Yeah I just wanna bun again! Lol


----------



## irisak

Sharpened said:


> IRL, I only discuss hair with those who hring up the topic, usually other naturals. Why do I get the comments, talking about, "You know, I should go natural, but..." or "I keeping wanting to go natural..." Some of these women were around when I gave up the thio and no-lye 20 years ago.
> 
> Mentally, I am perplexed because I rarely mention hair. "What? Did my hair tell on you or something?" I say nothing, none of my business.
> 
> Still plucking greys; they pop out easily with my fingers, yet another reason I hate them. My dark hairs need lots of force to come out and it is painful.
> 
> Hair, stay dark.
> Hair, stay dark.
> Hair, stay dark.


You are lucky then because my greys is skrong and shall not be moved.


----------



## Guinan

shawnyblazes said:


> Im tired of my hair.  If I PS,  it grows but I cant condition like I want to so I wind up having to trim.  If I Washngo, it tangles eventually and I have to trim,  if I alternate with twistouts and bun, then its too much manipulation. I cant hit BSL if you set it on my back.. AND, to top it off, Im shedding from postpartum still.
> 
> I give up. I'm going to get a crochet style on Saturday and to heck with it.  After 6 weeks, I'll figure something out.



ME TOOOOO!!! I'm soooo tired of my hair to the point where it's not fun anymore I'm trying to wait until I figure out what I REALLY want to do next. But the plan for now is: Color, then cut, then texlax. I'm trying to decide if I want to texlax myself or go to the salon.

****I'm sooo glad I'm not alone in this feeling. I had been advoiding the hair forum b/c I didn't want to seem like the dark cloud

I'm def going to have to go darker if I relax. The two colors I am contemplating are:

# 1 CHOICES:










this is the cut I WANT AND COLOR!!!

2ND CHOICE COLOR:


----------



## Sharpened

irisak said:


> You are lucky then because my greys is skrong and shall not be moved.


Now I am worried that my follicles are dying...


----------



## irisak

Sharpened said:


> Now I am worried that my follicles are dying...


How so? My grays are new short hairs which is weird to me. I always thought the existing hair turned gray I didn't expect to grow replacement hair.


----------



## Sharpened

irisak said:


> How so? My grays are new short hairs which is weird to me. I always thought the existing hair turned gray I didn't expect to grow replacement hair.


Hairs should not be that easy nor painless to pluck, so that makes me wonder if the follicles are slowly shrinking and dying.

I have had three gradually fade to silver; others seemed to have replaced a shed hair along the edges.


----------



## Anaisin

CVS has Obia now and Cantu has a new line, I hate their original but I want to buy something. I'm not though, I just need some gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

pelohello said:


> ME TOOOOO!!! I'm soooo tired of my hair to the point where it's not fun anymore I'm trying to wait until I figure out what I REALLY want to do next. But the plan for now is: Color, then cut, then texlax. I'm trying to decide if I want to texlax myself or go to the salon.
> 
> ****I'm sooo glad I'm not alone in this feeling. I had been advoiding the hair forum b/c I didn't want to seem like the dark cloud
> 
> I'm def going to have to go darker if I relax. The two colors I am contemplating are:
> 
> # 1 CHOICES:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the cut I WANT AND COLOR!!!
> 
> 2ND CHOICE COLOR:




 I love the second picture!  My second favorite is Queen Latifahs!


----------



## HHSJ85

Annoyed  had shoulder length half texlaxed half natural hair, got annoyed with it then finally chopped it all off into a pixie in october. Now im annoyed with the cut, all the heat, the frequent relaxers and slow growth. So now i want a sew in and regret cutting my hair in the first place. *throws my hands up*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @mariamichelle @Sammy214 @Sparkles84


----------



## angelmilk

Y'all make me feel less alone in the struggle of not knowing what to do with my hair. Relaxing in March...for now.


----------



## TwistedRoots

My hair is going through a crazy growth cycle right now...I love it but I'd love equally for it to stop itching. Theeeee struggle!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I have no idea why I'm making a Black Friday list already. No idea at all...


----------



## spacetygrss

Okay.
1.  I can't really measure hair well right now with TWA, but it's obviously growing like crazy. The change in 1.5 weeks in amazing. Collagen and vitamins for the win.

2. My hair texture is doing some wild stuff with age. I have entire areas of type 1 and 2 hair on my head (previously in my random 3c patches) and then rest of my reliably 4a hair has new patches of 3c mixed in.  I've been natural for 16 years. I know my hair like the back of my hand. So odd. The only new "vitamin" that I'm taking is Collagen.  Hopefully, it all sorts itself out as my hair grows out. I prefer one fairly uniform texture. Preferably thick 4a, medium strands, etc, since that's what I know how to work with after all of these years. I'm just patting everything down right now.


----------



## Daina

pelohello said:


> ME TOOOOO!!! I'm soooo tired of my hair to the point where it's not fun anymore I'm trying to wait until I figure out what I REALLY want to do next. But the plan for now is: Color, then cut, then texlax. I'm trying to decide if I want to texlax myself or go to the salon.
> 
> ****I'm sooo glad I'm not alone in this feeling. I had been advoiding the hair forum b/c I didn't want to seem like the dark cloud
> 
> I'm def going to have to go darker if I relax. The two colors I am contemplating are:
> 
> # 1 CHOICES:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the cut I WANT AND COLOR!!!
> 
> 2ND CHOICE COLOR:



@pelohello, sis you are not alone and I appreciate hearing about the struggle others experience because it validates my own feelings sometimes.  I had a very emotional hair week last week, it wasn't long enough, thick enough, no style wanted to act right and it was as dry as straw!  The thought of going through my wash day routine made me weary thinking about it.  I finally got around to doing it and decided to blow-dry it for the first time in over a month to stretch it some...just seeing some length gave me the boost I needed and made me feel better to keep pushing.  My 2-year old rubbed and patted my hair for like 20 minutes as he went to sleep and kept saying pretty, bless his little heart since he sees my hair blown or pressed out so infrequently.  Of course hubby got on the bandwagon to because he loves to see my hair loose, but he also acknowledged how much growth and healthier my hair had become since I started my HHJ.  Sometimes we all need a change, a break, or to see the fruits of all the time, energy, money and effort put in to keeping our hair healthy and growing.

Whatever you decide to do if it makes you happy then rock on!  I love the color in the first 2 pictures and the cut on the 2nd is adorable, angled and graduated bobs just look so chic and classy to me - I know you would slay in a cut like that!  Hugs sis  and good luck on deciding on what to do.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have a bathtub full of hair. 

I don't know what happened, one minute I'm watching YouTube videos and the next minute I'm washing every wig, bundle, and extension hair I own at once. It never occurred to me to only wash a little at a time.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I took my braids out, washed my hair and am now deep conditioning for later when my stylist will straighten it for a wedding I'm flying out for. If I wasn't a bridesmaid I wouldn't bother. I'm looking forward to seeing and showing off my length but as always I miss my braids. I'm having my stylist re-braid it as soon as I get back.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> I have a bathtub full of hair.
> 
> I don't know what happened, one minute I'm watching YouTube videos and the next minute I'm washing every wig, bundle, and extension hair I own at once. It never occurred to me to only wash a little at a time.
> 
> View attachment 388951


You are a riot!   where are you gonna dry that stuff at? Lol you are gonna have towels and hair laying flat everywhere! Lol you remind me so much of myself! Lol


----------



## Anaisin

I didn't know TGIN had a gel


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> You are a riot!   *where are you gonna dry that stuff at*? Lol you are gonna have towels and hair laying flat everywhere! Lol you remind me so much of myself! Lol


You know, I was just wondering that myself If I remind you of yourself, I know you must be pretty dang awesome


----------



## Napp

I love being a cosmetologist not only because I love doing hair but for the discount on hair products and tools! lol Expensive salon products are dirt cheap (well at least compared to retail price). I LOVE it! it has unleashed a new level of pj-ism for me LOL


----------



## DarkJoy

can't wait to quit this job and for a  telecommute position that I am adamantly starting to look for beginning tomorrow.  then I can get back to crochet and braids for protective styles. hate answering/ignoring/ducking white women coworker 5011 questions when I switch my hair up, so it's been tuck and rolls for 1.5 years which has not given any retention at all.


----------



## Aggie

I am getting hair lazy again. I haven't even done any inversion for February as yet...Sigh!


----------



## Anaisin

Oyin has a rewards program. More reason for me to buy lol


----------



## Guinan

Aggie said:


> I am getting hair lazy again. I haven't even done any inversion for February as yet...Sigh!



Me neither!!! I think I'm gonna wait to the last minute to invert


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@DeRay @Poohbear


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Aggie said:


> I am getting hair lazy again. I haven't even done any inversion for February as yet...Sigh!


I've been hair lazy for the last 3 weeks. Ughhh.


----------



## DeRay

shawnyblazes said:


> @DeRay @Poohbear


Thank you!


----------



## Royalq

Alikay naturals shea yogurt is a fantastic sealant. Makes my hair so soft but ive been over doing it. I wonder if it has humectants? My hair is a tad poofier.
Found a wooden paddle brush at whole foods for 8 bucks. Im excited to try it this weekend.


----------



## Royalq

Does anyone else get these super fine hairs that shed? Idk where they come from. They are fine like spider web threads but are black. They come out as i detangle and stick to my hand. What are they?


----------



## vevster

The mane choice cowash leaves my hair smelling of cloves. #nolike


----------



## Sharpened

Royalq said:


> Does anyone else get these super fine hairs that shed? Idk where they come from. They are fine like spider web threads but are black. They come out as i detangle and stick to my hand. What are they?


I get a few of those. It is genetic, just like having a variety of curl patterns and textures on one head.


----------



## KinkyRN

Anaisin said:


> I didn't know TGIN had a gel


 Say what now?!


----------



## Anaisin

KinkyRN said:


> Say what now?!



I saw it in Sallys, they have an edge control too. It's called curl bomb I think

They have a buy 2 get 1 free sale right now too


----------



## ms.blue

I'm about to mix whgo and minoxidil to help fill in my temple and hairline.  I really need to chill on wearing the wigs but I don't feel like doing my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

ms.blue said:


> I'm about to mix whgo and minoxidil to help fill in my temple and hairline.  I really need to chill on wearing the wigs but I don't feel like doing my hair.


I read your post in hits and misses about glycerin. We probably arent too far from each other, but glycerin has been kind to me this winter. Odd.


----------



## Anaisin

Target redid their natural hair aisle, added more products (new brands or products they didn't have at 1st from a certain brand) and they added pictures of the creators and have a short background.

Idk if it was done because of black history month or if this is the new thing pergood or are they going to take it down in March


----------



## TwistedRoots

WHY HAVE I BEEN SLEEPING ON PRE POO?!!! I (overnight) pre-pooed my hair with coconut oil and a mixture of indian oils I keep around co washed it and my little ole curls/waves clumping together... like I could do an actual wng with no extra manipulation. I'm in AWE!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Had to take a break from sitting at the edge of the tub detangling my wigs and weaves. My butt hurts, and my back is sore lol


----------



## Evolving78

TwistedRoots said:


> WHY HAVE I BEEN SLEEPING ON PRE POO?!!! I (overnight) pre-pooed my hair with coconut oil and a mixture of indian oils I keep around co washed it and my little ole curls/waves clumping together... like I could do an actual wng with no extra manipulation. I'm in AWE!


Be careful. You could create moisture overload from sleeping with a plastic cap on overnight frequently. I would do it for an hour or so, with the cap on, then take the cap off, and put a scarf on Until your are ready to wash.


----------



## TwistedRoots

shortdub78 said:


> Be careful. You could create moisture overload from sleeping with a plastic cap on overnight frequently. I would do it for an hour or so, with the cap on, then take the cap off, and put a scarf on Until your are ready to wash.



Ditto! I wouldn't do it too often and I only kept the bag on until I went to bed and wrapped it up prior to that. My hair has been insanely dry. I work from home(plus my pregnancy has me anti) and my house is like 27% humidity...everything stays dry....so this is quite refreshing. I didn't even add any product afterwards.


----------



## Coilystep

Anaisin said:


> I didn't know TGIN had a gel


This is news to me. I will have to check it out. The main reason I never tried TGIN was I never saw a gel. Creams don't generally work for me. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## spacetygrss

Okay, what the heck? All of these different hair textures is out of control! Seriously. I am not amused.


----------



## Saludable84

Anaisin said:


> Target redid their natural hair aisle, added more products (new brands or products they didn't have at 1st from a certain brand) and they added pictures of the creators and have a short background.
> 
> Idk if it was done because of black history month or if this is the new thing pergood or are they going to take it down in March



My target has had the pictures for a few months now. If anything, Im pissed because now I have to co-mingle in the "beauty" aisle.


----------



## beauti

*Where is everyone getting their tresemme perfectly undone conditioner? I've been everywhere with no luck, from walmart to target to cvs to walgreens! *


----------



## Rocky91

I'm overrrrrr these twists for real.


----------



## Sharpened

It is going to be in the 60s for an entire week, starting today; half-tempted to water my head daily.

Supposedly, rubbing your fingernails against each other staves off greying. I don't know about that, but did do it a lot as a kid into my twenties because I loved the feeling of it. Why did I stop?

I wonder if some people have to do the inversion method longer than others to see results.


----------



## Anaisin

beauti said:


> *Where is everyone getting their tresemme perfectly undone conditioner? I've been everywhere with no luck, from walmart to target to cvs to walgreens! *



Target. Maybe you should buy online and ship to your closest store


----------



## MileHighDiva




----------



## Sharpened

MileHighDiva said:


>


----------



## Saludable84

Friend came to me at work showing me videos and pictures of Type 4 sisters using Manic Panic hair color. Its semi-permanent. 

I want to try it now


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Friend came to me at work showing me videos and pictures of Type 4 sisters using Manic Panic hair color. Its semi-permanent.
> 
> I want to try it now



Don't get me started!!!
I've been wanting to slap some chunks of deep violet or dark blue in the back of my head but I'm not about that color upkeep life 
Henna too...

I bought wigs instead with some purple and blue pieces in it


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Don't get me started!!!
> I've been wanting to slap some chunks of deep violet or dark blue in the back of my head but I'm not about that color upkeep life
> Henna too...
> 
> *I bought wigs instead with some purple and blue pieces in it *



Your late night creeping wigs?


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Your late night creeping wigs?


----------



## curlyTisME

I want to switch it up but can't decide what to do. Curly, braids, weave, crochet...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @ChcolatAquarius @classychic1908 @moonlightchic18 @MrsTimberlake


----------



## KinksAndInk

Can't decide between box dye and henna...


----------



## curlyTisME

Blow out to the rescue. I pin curled tightly and will finger separate. My scalp feels clean and my ends feel nice.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Finger tangling doesn't work for me and just results in knots and broken pieces. I used my detangling brush in the shower the other day and my hair felt so good after.


----------



## shasha8685

My hair is feeling so moisturized with these twists!

I guess that's my hint not to do wash and go puffs like they are going out of style this summer. My hair got dry pretty easily when I did that.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

So . . .

Most everything I wanted to try for the Soultanicals 30% off sale is out of stock. Ummmm . . . okay.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Did the quickest wash day ever. Washed, conditioned and detangled (soo much hair came out. Need to get back on that X21) now I'm currently deep conditioning overnight with a bag and a shirt). Finally, I think the back of my hair is long enough for me to braid with extensions. Cornrows here I come!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

YvetteWithJoy said:


> So . . .
> 
> Most everything I wanted to try for the Soultanicals 30% off sale is out of stock. Ummmm . . . okay.


Bummer City dudette. I guess that means you're supposed to save your money? Lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

whosthatcurl said:


> Bummer City dudette. I guess that means you're supposed to save your money? Lol



I already diverted it elsewhere. 

Glad your hair has grown!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I already diverted it elsewhere.
> 
> Glad your hair has grown!


Oops? 

Thanks babe, I'm glad it's grown too. Y'all know it was giving me the blues


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> Did the quickest wash day ever. Washed, conditioned and detangled (soo much hair came out. Need to get back on that X21) now I'm currently deep conditioning overnight with a bag and a shirt). Finally, I think the back of my hair is long enough for me to braid with extensions. Cornrows here I come!


I wish I was good at doing them. Mine look like county braids....like Big Rob did them for me, for a honey bun.


----------



## TwistedRoots

I'm two years natural (2nd time) as of this week... I've had no major setbacks so my hair is the current length that it was before I had the unfortunate heat damage incident ( @ 2 1/2 years including transition) and decided to BIC it. I'm finally excited about it again! Can't wait to take it to new lengths.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@shortdub78 Mine is a little bogus, I can't part that good but I don't care. I still rock it


----------



## JerriBlank

Sharpened said:


> It is going to be in the 60s for an entire week, starting today; half-tempted to water my head daily.



Same thing I came in here to post. 
I'm cowashing every single day this week, with this heat!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

For as much money as Im about to drop and the train to get to NYC which Im currently sitting on, my hair better be slayed.  SLAYED, do you hear me!!!

I dont want to see my hair for another 8 weeks. One week rest, trim and then kinky twists.   I refuse to worry over it anymore or spend so much energy into it.  The bonus is, I am no longer in a corporate setting. My hair is hidden under a hat 5 days a week at work.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I want turquoise hair but I'm too lazy to upkeep my hair to not look a mess. RANDOM!!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

TamaraShaniece said:


> View attachment 389225
> 
> View attachment 389223
> 
> I want turquoise hair but I'm too lazy to upkeep my hair to not look a mess. RANDOM!!!!!



This is why I was upset when my friend told me about the Manic Panic. It's a semi and vegan and is supposed to bleed over time. I want to and don't at the same time. 

FYI: idc that's it vegan, I'm more worried about oxidizing agents.


----------



## Anaisin

I haven't worn a bun this high in like a year.


----------



## TwistedRoots

shortdub78 said:


> I wish I was good at doing them. Mine look like county braids....like Big Rob did them for me, for a honey bun.


I'm tickled


----------



## brownb83

A transgender weave checked me .


----------



## Nightingale

brownb83 said:


> A transgender weave checked me .



 I'm sorry but that is hilarious to me for some reason. Please give us the full story.


----------



## trueheartofgold

I bought an orchid instead of hair products. Lol....


----------



## KinksAndInk

It annoys me when white folks tag their pics #naturalhair on social media. I'm looking for curls, kinks, locs, braids and twists not greasy ramen noodles. Bye Becky!


----------



## Anaisin

This girl did a review of an entire 6 product  line by looking down and reading the label over background music that was too loud.


----------



## Saludable84

Anaisin said:


> This girl did a review of an entire 6 product  line by looking down and reading the label over background music that was too loud.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@jdvzmommy @bamma @PatTodd


----------



## jdvzmommy

shawnyblazes said:


> @jdvzmommy @bamma @PatTodd


----------



## spacetygrss

I definitely know that the collagen is in my system. My nails are rock hard.
Now I just need my hair to grow out. I swear that I look like I have the mange with all of these different textures in my TWA. I look crazy!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@shortdub78  See, I told you


----------



## Sharpened

Am I the only one who uses the back of the hand to test for softness?


----------



## Lissa0821

My hair is truly in recovery mode from the severe heat damage and hair loss due to illness.  I am 100% better with my overall health and I can see it in my hair.  My hair is looking and feeling thicker than I have ever known it to be.  I plan to cut off all remaining heat damage at my one year mark of when the damage was done in August, will be dusting monthly from now on. 

I am happy with my hair and a little clueless of how to manage its thickness since I never really had it before. Wetline Gel is a my Best friend for my hair at the moment.


----------



## LovingLady

I understand that breakage happens but I still hate to see it.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> @shortdub78  See, I told you


Lol they look like mine!


----------



## Evolving78

spacetygrss said:


> I definitely know that the collagen is in my system. My nails are rock hard.
> Now I just need my hair to grow out. I swear that I look like I have the mange with all of these different textures in my TWA. I look crazy!


I would love rock hard nails! I need some collagen for my skin and my bones!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Lol they look like mine!


Twins!


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I took my wig off after protective styling for 2 months and have 6 bald spots in the areas that I scratched non stop. I'm too shocked to cry. My beautiful natural hair.... it hasn't been 2 years yet since I chopped my relaxed ends off. WTF!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

TamaraShaniece said:


> I took my wig off after protective styling for 2 months and have 6 bald spots in the areas that I scratched non stop. I'm too shocked to cry. My beautiful natural hair.... it hasn't been 2 years yet since I chopped my relaxed ends off. WTF!!!


Oh no! Sorry that happened to you. I don't mean to be insensitive, but why didn't you remove the hair if it was itching you so much?


----------



## spacetygrss

TamaraShaniece said:


> I took my wig off after protective styling for 2 months and have 6 bald spots in the areas that I scratched non stop. I'm too shocked to cry. My beautiful natural hair.... it hasn't been 2 years yet since I chopped my relaxed ends off. WTF!!!


Oh no! I'm sorry! This was from a WIG???? 
How big are the bald spots? Are you able to cover the areas? I'm just thinking that maybe you can do scalp massage and growth oils/tonics and get the areas to grow back.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

whosthatcurl said:


> Oh no! Sorry that happened to you. I don't mean to be insensitive, but why didn't you remove the hair if it was itching you so much?


That's the thing, I took it off nightly. I used hair gel to hold down my unit. My scalp was itching from the lack of washing but I never thought that I could scratch bald spots. I thought it was a fail proof protective style. @whosthatcurl


----------



## TamaraShaniece

spacetygrss said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry! This was from a WIG????
> How big are the bald spots? Are you able to cover the areas? I'm just thinking that maybe you can do scalp massage and growth oils/tonics and get the areas to grow back.



@spacetygrss I'm not sure. Just finished detangling my hair. Ima let this DC sit overnight and see what I'm working with in the morning. Maybe I'll have a more positive mindset.


----------



## GettingKinky

TamaraShaniece said:


> I took my wig off after protective styling for 2 months and have 6 bald spots in the areas that I scratched non stop. I'm too shocked to cry. My beautiful natural hair.... it hasn't been 2 years yet since I chopped my relaxed ends off. WTF!!!



I'm so sorry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@TamaraShaniece 
I sincerely hope you find a solution. 

At least you caught it before it got worse.  I hope it's not as bad as you think.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

TamaraShaniece said:


> That's the thing, I took it off nightly. I used hair gel to hold down my unit. My scalp was itching from the lack of washing but I never thought that I could scratch bald spots. I thought it was a fail proof protective style. @whosthatcurl


Ohhh, I see. Now that you know that your scalp is a demanding diva, you can start the healing process.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm gonna have to do something quick. My head is itchy, so I need to moisturized and find a style. Head's too sore to relax it now.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

TamaraShaniece said:


> I took my wig off after protective styling for 2 months and have 6 bald spots in the areas that I scratched non stop. I'm too shocked to cry. My beautiful natural hair.... it hasn't been 2 years yet since I chopped my relaxed ends off. WTF!!!




I don't want to alarm you but it might be a good idea to see a dermatologist to rule out a staph or fungal infection in those areas.


----------



## Coilystep

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I don't want to alarm you but it might be a good idea to see a dermatologist to rule out a staph or fungal infection in those areas.


Totally agree with this.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@TamaraShaniece I'm sorry this happened to you. 

I agree about seeing a dermatologist.


----------



## KinkyRN

After DC'ing over night with Curl Junkie I rinsed my hair this morning and it felt soooo soft and my curls were showing out. I decided to put absolutely nothing on my hair. I will keep an eye on it to see if it gets dry.


----------



## PJaye

SMH @ the constant harassment regarding adblockers.  If it continues, I'm out for good.


----------



## sunnieb

It still amazes me to pass by salons at 4pm on a Saturday and there's nobody there.

I remember a time when every black salon was on and poppin' all night on Fridays and Saturdays.

I like the change.  It means more BW are taking control of their hair and doing it at home.  Salons are still needed, but hopefully only the best will survive.


----------



## curlyTisME

So I applied a little bit of sweet almond oil to my ends and edges and pincurled. My hair is soft and my scalp feel great. I also picked up some more Manetabolism from Target so I will get back on those.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have absolutely no idea what to do to my hair. Kinda wanna a quick weave, kinda want crochet braids.


----------



## Lissa0821

I took my time to give myself a much needed trim yesterday. The shell shock of shorter hair passed once I braided my hair and it was thick from root to ends.


----------



## vevster

Finally got my shedding issue under control. The Mane Choice.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Des Nichole


----------



## KinksAndInk

So now instead of the 3 sample size raw shea butter products you only get a foil packet of the high po mask in the new SM hair coloring kits. And the pretty artwork is gone. Smh. The product better be the same or I'm going to be so mad.


----------



## Daina

KinksAndInk said:


> So now instead of the 3 sample size raw shea butter products you only get a foil packet of the high po mask in the new SM hair coloring kits. And the pretty artwork is gone. Smh. The product better be the same or I'm going to be so mad.



Hmm this must be a recent change. I ordered BF and all 3 of mine had the pretty artwork and the SM samples.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Daina said:


> Hmm this must be a recent change. I ordered BF and all 3 of mine had the pretty artwork and the SM samples.


Probably. I am not thrilled. Some of the other colors had the original packaging but I'm current using bright auburn and it looks like it might be the first to go through the change.


----------



## DarkJoy

can't use DC with cones cuz they make my scalp burn but have a tub of silicon mix bambu I bought early in my hhj for straightening days. then today I washed again and wanted to straighten. then I thought, why not just put it on the ends and avoid the scalp?! duh! problem solved! no burning itches!


----------



## KinksAndInk

My twist and curls look so much better on "old" hair. So I'm starting my hair tonight for a wedding on Thursday.


----------



## Honey Bee

I found out tonight that I'm sorta related to the lady who makes Taliah Waajid!!! Omg, I love those products. That made my day.


----------



## AgeinATL

KinksAndInk said:


> So now instead of the 3 sample size raw shea butter products you only get a foil packet of the high po mask in the new SM hair coloring kits. And the pretty artwork is gone. Smh. The product better be the same or I'm going to be so mad.



Wow...SM is really starting to disappoint me. I feel as though it was a move to cut costs somehow. It seems as though they're trying to saturate the market and cut costs to make more money to please their investors. My fear is that they will start adding cones to their products to give the slip factor and lower the costs of making their products while at the same time charging the same price. I feel as though SM sold their souls to the devil when they got investors. I REALLY hope that I am wrong because I have quite a bit of SM in my stash.


----------



## LavenderMint

I am coming to grips with the fact that locs damaged my hair beyond repair- splits, bubbles, ssk all over. Now I know why people just cut them out instead of combing out like I did. I'm just going to get a 2, 2.5 inch devacut and spend the warm months with vitamins & healthy hair practices.


----------



## curlyTisME

vevster said:


> Finally got my shedding issue under control. The Mane Choice.



Just restarted taking them too. They're decent.


----------



## vevster

curlyTisME said:


> Just restarted taking them too. They're decent.



I don't take the pills. The products.


----------



## Saludable84

AgeinATL said:


> I feel as though SM sold their souls to the devil when they got investors. I REALLY hope that I am wrong because I have quite a bit of SM in my stash.



Rich and Nyeeme (sp?) sold their entire souls, the shea nut and possibly villages in Africa to the devil himself for the almighty green. 

DH knows them and believes Rich is behind it because Nyeeme did not have the same spirit.


----------



## Dee_33

My son said there was a woman sitting on the floor in Walgreens studying the labels on the conditioner bottles, he said she must be from my "online hair group", bwhahahaha.  I said she probably is and she's looking for a cone-free conditioner.


----------



## beingofserenity

I actually may end up going back to using cones and sulfates. I am getting some really good results.

It's crazy that the ors neutralizing shampoo works so well on my natural hair. Cleans, conditions, doesn't detangle my hair, but it also doesn't further tangle it.  And it has sulfates.


----------



## AgeinATL

Saludable84 said:


> Rich and Nyeeme (sp?) *sold their entire souls, the shea nut and possibly villages in Africa* to the devil himself for the almighty green.
> 
> DH knows them and believes Rich is behind it because Nyeeme did not have the same spirit.



Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!

It is so sad because once those investors get what they want, and the SM name is left in shambles, they will be left to pick up the pieces. The thing is, most of their customers will be long gone by then..


----------



## PJaye

AgeinATL said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!
> 
> It is so sad because once those investors get what they want, and the SM name is left in shambles, they will be left to pick up the pieces. The thing is, most of their customers will be long gone by then..



Yep.  Look at what happened to Carol's Daughter.


----------



## AgeinATL

PJaye said:


> Yep.  Look at what happened to Carol's Daughter.



That's EXACTLY who I think of. Her line never recovered...


----------



## Curls&Justice417

beingofserenity said:


> I actually may end up going back to using cones and sulfates. I am getting some really good results.
> 
> It's crazy that the ors neutralizing shampoo works so well on my natural hair. Cleans, conditions, doesn't detangle my hair, but it also doesn't further tangle it.  And it has sulfates.



I've been using that ORS neutralizing shampoo for years! On both my relaxed and natural hair and it's one of the best shampoos I've ever used. Go figure lol


----------



## Saludable84

AgeinATL said:


> That's EXACTLY who I think of. Her line never recovered...





PJaye said:


> Yep.  Look at what happened to Carol's Daughter.


I cant even get a recommendation for her these days. I dont feel nann ways bad. Thats what they wanted.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

My Kanechom Acai Conditioning Masks came in the mail today. I got two 32 oz. Kanechom Acai masks for $23.00 and free shipping off of Amazon. I can't wait to try some of their other masks.


----------



## beingofserenity

AriellePatrice said:


> I've been using that ORS neutralizing shampoo for years! On both my relaxed and natural hair and it's one of the best shampoos I've ever used. Go figure lol


I can't believe it works so well. Better than my shea moisture shampoos


----------



## curlyTisME

vevster said:


> I don't take the pills. The products.



I've only tried the growth oil and I liked it. Didn't repurchase though. What goodies do you use?


----------



## JerriBlank

vevster said:


> I don't take the pills. The products.



ITA. This line is above average for me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I am really being reminded why I kept my hair in stretched styles when I was natural. My scalp is not playing when it says it needs some air. My head is so itchy


----------



## TamaraShaniece

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I don't want to alarm you but it might be a good idea to see a dermatologist to rule out a staph or fungal infection in those areas.


Yup... that scared the bageebees out of me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Well I finally got the itchies to calm down...

By watching relaxer day videos and laying on my side.

I guess this will be life for the next couple of days


----------



## vevster

curlyTisME said:


> I've only tried the growth oil and I liked it. Didn't repurchase though. What goodies do you use?



I use the Green a Tea and carrot hair mask, the daily moisturizer, and the 3 in 1 Leave in. I also have the gel but haven't played too much with it yet.


----------



## trueheartofgold

Does anyone use products with vegetable glycerin during winter? I read before its a no/no during the winter time. Is this true?


----------



## Coilystep

trueheartofgold said:


> Does anyone use products with vegetable glycerin during winter? I read before its a no/no during the winter time. Is this true?


I think it depends on what region you're  in. I still use products throughout the winter with glycerin. However I live in Georgia so cold weather isn't really that big of a factor for me.


----------



## trueheartofgold

Coilystep said:


> I think it depends on what region you're  in. I still use products throughout the winter with glycerin. However I live in Georgia so cold weather isn't really that big of a factor for me.



I'm in the Northeast so it can get very cold here (down to single digits feeling like negative). So I'm guessing its a no?


----------



## Coilystep

trueheartofgold said:


> I'm in the Northeast so it can get very cold here (down to single digits feeling like negative). So I'm guessing its a no?


I would say no but you should test it to see how it works for you.  You will definitely need to dry it before going out. Wouldn't want to go out with a wet head in single degree temps.


----------



## KinksAndInk

trueheartofgold said:


> Does anyone use products with vegetable glycerin during winter? I read before its a no/no during the winter time. Is this true?


I live in Michigan so it gets extremely cold here and I use glycerin all the time. I don't really change my product line up based on season (except one product in summer because of my summer routine). I never have any issues.


----------



## vevster

Made my appt for my DevaCut and Color!  I love going there.  It is $$$ but I get what I want.......  I go every 6 months.


----------



## vevster

trueheartofgold said:


> I'm in the Northeast so it can get very cold here (down to single digits feeling like negative). So I'm guessing its a no?



I'm in NY.  My hair does fine with glycerin..  I'm thinking in the summer when it is hot and humid it may be a no go...


----------



## Sharpened

trueheartofgold said:


> Does anyone use products with vegetable glycerin during winter? I read before its a no/no during the winter time. Is this true?


With a rinse-out product, like a DC, you should be fine. With a leave-in, it depends on how you hair behaves. For me, glycerin high on the list means potential dryness or severe shrinkage.


----------



## trueheartofgold

Thank you @Coilystep, @KinksAndInk, @vevster and @Sharpened! I will try and see what happens!


----------



## trueheartofgold

vevster said:


> Made my appt for my DevaCut and Color!  I love going there.  It is $$$ but I get what I want.......  I go every 6 months.



ETA: If you don't mind answering: Is the DevaCut really expensive? Do you go to the actual DevaChan salon or a Deva stylist?


----------



## vevster

trueheartofgold said:


> ETA: If you don't mind answering: Is the DevaCut really expensive? Do you go to the actual DevaChan salon or a Deva stylist?



What do you consider expensive? I go to two Senior stylists because I tried to go cheaper not deva and I did not get what I wanted. I go to the Deva salon in Soho. It is $$$ but for me doable. I go twice a year.


----------



## trueheartofgold

vevster said:


> What do you consider expensive? I go to two Senior stylists because I tried to go cheaper not deva and I did not get what I wanted. I go to the Deva salon in Soho. It is $$$ but for me doable. I go twice a year.



Anything over $100 for a haircut to me is expensive. But it is NYC so it's expected. I know Deva Senior Stylists are more expensive than the other stylists. I also know that they are skilled at what they do and "you get what you pay for" so the end result looks good. Do they shampoo your hair? I don't cowash so that's why I'm asking.


----------



## KimPossibli

I have in twists on my own hair right now to give me a break from my hair while growing it out.. 
I'm really over combing my hair.


----------



## beingofserenity

I went back to my edge control from eden's bodywork.  only thing from them that i like lol.  it gives a pretty good hold on blow dried hair, adds shine, doesn't harden or leave flakes or get greasy.  i tried to switch to the elasta qp edge control, that thing is almost useless on my hair. the last straw was when it melted in my hair and oil was dripping down.


----------



## vevster

trueheartofgold said:


> Anything over $100 for a haircut to me is expensive. But it is NYC so it's expected. I know Deva Senior Stylists are more expensive than the other stylists. I also know that they are skilled at what they do and "you get what you pay for" so the end result looks good. Do they shampoo your hair? I don't cowash so that's why I'm asking.




They use their products which is a cowash type of product.
If you are interested, I recommend you look for their Instagrams to see their work.  Contact them from there.  That is what I did.

I won't let anyone else color my hair now. Cut.... I'm open to another senior stylist cutting.......


----------



## LovelyRo

This is week 3 of being natural and the struggle is real. I don't know this hair and it doesn't know me.


----------



## Coilystep

All4Tris said:


> This is week 3 of being natural and the struggle is real. I don't know this hair and it doesn't know me.


Give it time. You will get the hang of it. It took me about nine months of trial and error before I felt comfortable styling my natural hair and I had no hair doing experience. Natural, permed or otherwise.  What are you having issues with? What have you tried so far? How do you want to wear your hair ultimately?


----------



## LovelyRo

Coilystep said:


> Give it time. You will get the hang of it. It took me about nine months of trial and error before I felt comfortable styling my natural hair and I had no hair doing experience. Natural, permed or otherwise.  What are you having issues with? What have you tried so far? How do you want to wear your hair ultimately?



Thanks for the encouragement.

The trial and error part is frustrating because it's not just the styles, it's the products too and I'm trying not to become a product junkie.  I've had success with flat twist outs (My third flat twist out was perfect) and I've been wearing a puff the last 3 days... it's not my favorite style but, it's easy.

I've tried finger coils, a rod set and a braid out... all fails. I will try the braid out again because it would have been ok with the right product combo and time to dry.

I'm pretty good with doing hair so, I know I'll eventually get it. Hopefully, I'll still have some hair left considering all the manipulation (this is part of the reason why I've been in a puff the last 3 days).


----------



## Coilystep

@All4Tris I'm sure you'll get it. I still can't do a braid out or twist out. The next time you try finger coils do very small sections that way you don't have to uncoil them. They use to be my go to style I got the best results with any gel, but cream works as well. 
Working in sections helped me immensely even when my hair was shorter. Sections and shingling are my main rule for success.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

A West Indian guy (can't tell which island) just told me my hair was beautiful and that he lets his daughter wear her hair the same way. I'm online ordering a naan cheese pizza. I'm wearing a fresh wash and go.


----------



## LovelyRo

Coilystep said:


> @All4Tris I'm sure you'll get it. I still can't do a braid out or twist out. The next time you try finger coils do very small sections that way you don't have to uncoil them. They use to be my go to style I got the best results with any gel, but cream works as well.
> Working in sections helped me immensely even when my hair was shorter. Sections and shingling are my main rule for success.



Thanks for the tip on finger coils... the disaster happened when I attempted to uncoil them and I had somewhere to go that day!


----------



## Coilystep

All4Tris said:


> Thanks for the tip on finger coils... the disaster happened when I attempted to uncoil them and I had somewhere to go that day!


That's what I figured. Just coil pieces as small as you want your end result to be. It would take me about 45 minutes to do when my hair was shorter. When it started to take an hour and a half to do I stopped wearing them. I miss wearing them. This is how they looked


----------



## LovelyRo

Coilystep said:


> That's what I figured. Just coil pieces as small as you want your end result to be. It would take me about 45 minutes to do when my hair was shorter. When it started to take an hour and a half to do I stopped wearing them. I miss wearing them. This is how they looked View attachment 389723



Gorgeous!!!! How did you sleep with them?


----------



## Coilystep

All4Tris said:


> Gorgeous!!!! How did you sleep with them?


Thanks. Just slept in my bonnet and would let it get a little wet in shower and shook.


----------



## Saludable84

trueheartofgold said:


> I'm in the Northeast so it can get very cold here (down to single digits feeling like negative). So I'm guessing its a no?



I'm in NY. Haven't been having any issues. I mostly avoid in DC though.


----------



## Saludable84

trueheartofgold said:


> Anything over $100 for a haircut to me is expensive. But it is NYC so it's expected. I know Deva Senior Stylists are more expensive than the other stylists. I also know that they are skilled at what they do and "you get what you pay for" so the end result looks good. Do they shampoo your hair? I don't cowash so that's why I'm asking.



I believe they also use olaplex with dye jobs. Unfortunately, from people I know, they are worth the money.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm sick of these ads and that banner on the forum.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Got my hair appointment to get my hair re-braided this weekend! I cannot wait!


----------



## GGsKin

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm sick of these ads and that banner on the forum.



Made me finally download a blocker, yay! Is it silly that I feel so relieved not seeing that banner anymore. Was totally messing up my viewing.


----------



## CopperRose

Has anyone tried the new devacurl micellar cleansing serum? It looks pretty cool but expensive as heck


----------



## Cattypus1

All4Tris said:


> This is week 3 of being natural and the struggle is real. I don't know this hair and it doesn't know me.


I've been fully natural for almost 3 years and I'm still figuring it out. I'm now having more good days than bad days.


----------



## Coilystep

AbsyBlvd said:


> Made me finally download a blocker, yay! Is it silly that I feel so relieved not seeing that banner anymore. Was totally messing up my viewing.


I'm sick of the banner too. I could carless about the old ads.  They werent obstrusive. I'm about to download an adblocker too. Because this is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Does anybody's head get itch when they eat anything remotely spicy? I had a tiny bit of hot sauce on my eggs and I darn near beat my head like a drum. This sucks


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@UmSumayyah


----------



## Coilystep

Done. Site is 100% better now.


----------



## curlyTisME

I've been being consistent with my nightly pin curls. I will apply some coconut oil to my scalp tomorrow and continue. No appointment until the 2nd. 

OAN: I am definitely going to protective style all summer. Crochet first then probably a sew in bob. I have had some bundles of hair for a while now that I still have not done anything with. I want to color them and install.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Well, I won't be using Cantu Shea Butter repairing leave-in conditioner anymore. The last time I bought a jar of it was maybe a year ago and I just ran out of it. When I went to go pick up another jar from Target today I noticed that isopropyl alcohol was kind of high on the ingredient list. I didn't see isopropyl alcohol on the ingredient list at all on the older jar, so I guess they changed the formula. I picked up some Almond Jai twisting butter instead.


----------



## rileypak

CopperRose said:


> Has anyone tried the new devacurl micellar cleansing serum? It looks pretty cool but expensive as heck



Not yet. I'm waiting for a sale...


----------



## curlyTisME

Noelle01 said:


> Well, I won't be using Cantu Shea Butter repairing leave-in conditioner anymore. The last time I bought a jar of it was maybe a year ago and I just ran out of it. When I went to go pick up another jar from Target today I noticed that isopropyl alcohol was kind of high on the ingredient list. I didn't see isopropyl alcohol on the ingredient list at all on the older jar, so I guess they changed the formula. I picked up some Almond Jai twisting butter instead.



I love the Almond Jai and its smells delicious. Seems like so many lines are constantly changing their ingredients to cut costs for themselves but not for their consumer or in the bet interest of the consumer or product they are selling. SMH.


----------



## Miss Kane

I bought a couple new wigs since I decided to protective style long term this year. I am loving not having to get up and do my hair in the mornings. I will wash and deep condition weekly when I go to work at the salon and keep my hair in two braids underneath my wigs. I was able to retain length before in the past with this method. School, work, and business doesn't leave a lot of time for me to do my hair these days.


----------



## Miss Kane

whosthatcurl said:


> Does anybody's head get itch when they eat anything remotely spicy? I had a tiny bit of hot sauce on my eggs and I darn near beat my head like a drum. This sucks



Yep! Spicy foods increase blood circulation. Shoot, you might mess around and get a good growth spurt!


----------



## curlyTisME

Miss Kane said:


> I bought a couple new wigs since I decided to protective style long term this year. I am loving not having to get up and do my hair in the mornings. I will wash and deep condition weekly when I go to work at the salon and keep my hair in two braids underneath my wigs. I was able to retain length before in the past with this method. School, work, and business doesn't leave a lot of time for me to do my hair these days.



I told myself I would protective style this year also. Long term for the summer, April to October. I will do a combination of crochet twists and braids and sew ins.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Well my head isn't itchy anymore.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Wow my hair is so fluffy air dried. You can barely tell I just got a relaxer. I should probably blow dry and flat iron but I haz the sleepies.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@butterfli @LalaP @TracyNicole


----------



## TwistedRoots

I haven't been feeling the color remaining on the ends of my hair it felt so dry...So I went and got 2 inches cut off today. It was liberating and heartbreaking, but my hair feels and looks amaze...


----------



## vanray

I think I'm about to jump on this Design Essentials STS Smoothing system train.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

After a little trim, I think I'm retaining pretty good even though I neglected my hair for about 3 weeks. Excuse my expression (tired lol) and I did kinda mess up while I was flat ironing.  I'm not the best anyway lol


----------



## Damaris.Elle

curlyTisME said:


> I love the Almond Jai and its smells delicious. Seems like so many lines are constantly changing their ingredients to cut costs for themselves but not for their consumer or in the bet interest of the consumer or product they are selling. SMH.



Yeah, I hate when companies include ingredients that are horrible for your hair in their products just to cut costs. Oh well, I'm sure it's better to use more natural products on my hair anyway. So far I'm loving the Almond Jai. I used it last night to braid my hair and today my curls were elongated and defined.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Need to figure out if I can get HBCO on ground.  I mixed the sample I received on New Years, with a little Hairveda cocasta.  My friend isnt going back to Haiti until next year.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> After a little trim, I think I'm retaining pretty good even though I neglected my hair for about 3 weeks. Excuse my expression (tired lol) and I did kinda mess up while I was flat ironing.  I'm not the best anyway lol


Your hair looks so good! You did a nice job.


----------



## Evolving78

TwistedRoots said:


> I haven't been feeling the color remaining on the ends of my hair it felt so dry...So I went and got 2 inches cut off today. It was liberating and heartbreaking, but my hair feels and looks amaze...


That's why I hacked off so much of my hair... glad your hair looks and feels better now.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Your hair looks so good! You did a nice job.


Thanks
I tried to wrap it up last night and my head was like "no thank you, I'm warm enough." I don't know what it looks like now


----------



## TwistedRoots

shortdub78 said:


> That's why I hacked off so much of my hair... glad your hair looks and feels better now.


Its such a bitter sweet process but my ssks were THE worst! Its refreshing to feel nice soft hair from root to tip!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

TwistedRoots said:


> Its such a bitter sweet process but my ssks were THE worst! Its refreshing to feel nice soft hair from root to tip!


Beware of the Hand in Hair Syndrome You'll be stroking your hair all day lol.


----------



## TwistedRoots

whosthatcurl said:


> Beware of the Hand in Hair Syndrome You'll be stroking your hair all day lol.



Lol nah girl I braided it down so it will be mostly under a wig. I'm 32 weeks pregnant, I don't have the patience to be bothered with it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

TwistedRoots said:


> Lol nah girl I braided it down so it will be mostly under a wig. I'm 32 weeks pregnant, I don't have the patience to be bothered with it.


Well there's that lol. Yay, I'm gonna be an Internet Auntie!


----------



## Rocky91

There's nothing like a good salon shampoo....man it feels great


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thinking about straightening my hair today...I could use a good trim


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

sitting here on break , surfing hair stuff, eating sardines in sriracha sauce and just as content as can be!
smh


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinksAndInk said:


> Thinking about straightening my hair today...I could use a good trim


Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Need to figure out if I can get HBCO on ground.  I mixed the sample I received on New Years, with a little Hairveda cocasta.  My friend isnt going back to Haiti until next year.



Since it's illegal you need a connect   I gotta catch my friends when they will be around the lady who sells it in front of a truck somewhere in Brooklyn. 

About to start hoarding that too.


----------



## KinksAndInk

whosthatcurl said:


> Do it! Do it! Do it!


It just requires so much work. Maybe next week.


----------



## Anaisin

My hair is a mess


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinksAndInk said:


> It just requires so much work. Maybe next week.


Next week I'm gone be like "Now you said..."


----------



## KinksAndInk

whosthatcurl said:


> Next week I'm gone be like "Now you said..."


Lol next week for real. I just didn't have the energy today


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Kmonae @Nix08 @TwoKaylas


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> Lol next week for real. I just didn't have the energy today



I told myself that a year ago


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> I told myself that a year ago


 This will probably be me. I attempted to straighten in 2015...gave up 1/4 of the way through. It's been 10+ years since I've had straight hair.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> This will probably be me. I attempted to straighten in 2015...gave up 1/4 of the way through. It's been 10+ years since I've had straight hair.



It's too much work. I would love to see results but I won't be mad if I don't.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really hate first day hair. But it's so soft and silky.


----------



## charmtreese

It looks like my hair is growing at a faster rate...but when you use a 101 different growth products how do you know which one is actually working?


----------



## curlyTisME

Seems like the back left corner of my hair always either gets wet in the shower or gets sweated out, its annoying either way. Hair appointment on Friday, I'm ready.


----------



## LovelyRo

Today is a good hair day!


----------



## Cattypus1

KinksAndInk said:


> Thinking about straightening my hair today...I could use a good trim


I'm having exactly the same thought. I've done all I can to hear protect. I think I'm ready.


----------



## Pmpomatic

Anyone from Nashville, TN or know the area? I want to get some hot chicken (hair nutrition ) to help increase circulation during my week of inverting.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm having exactly the same thought. I've done all I can to hear protect. I think I'm ready.


Good luck. Are you going to post pics?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I got a new pony! It was cheap too lol


----------



## Anaisin

I saw that Eco styler coconut gel but I didn't know they had a castor oil & flaxseed one. Where do they sell this?!?! I haven't seen it in stores


----------



## Cattypus1

KinksAndInk said:


> Good luck. Are you going to post pics?


Thank you. It went well.   I got a trim too because my wool coat chewed up my hemline.


----------



## JerriBlank

My poor hair really needed some protein. Smh! I waited too long to do one.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Cattypus1 said:


> View attachment 390065
> Thank you. It went well.   I got a trim too because my wool coat chewed up my hemline.


Looks good.


----------



## ms.blue

I wash my hair every week but lately my scalp has been itching more than usual.  After I rinsed out the conditioner (I don't apply conditioner on my scalp), I saw my scalp looking whitish.  I scratch a small area and noticed white gunk underneath my finger nail.  
Ended up ordering the Philip Kingsley scalp exfoliation mask and heritage psoriasis shampoo.


----------



## Saludable84

ms.blue said:


> I wash my hair every week but lately my scalp has been itching more than usual.  After I rinsed out the conditioner (I don't apply conditioner on my scalp), I saw my scalp looking whitish.  I scratch a small area and noticed white gunk underneath my finger nail.
> Ended up ordering the Philip Kingsley scalp exfoliation mask and heritage psoriasis shampoo.



That exfoliation can be so important. I don't put conditioner on my scalp either but there is no way to avoid it. I hope the PK works out.


----------



## Cattypus1

KinksAndInk said:


> I really hate first day hair. But it's so soft and silky.


Did you post pics and I missed them?  You straightened and trimmed yesterday, right?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@nybeat26 @priceless2608 @THicknLong


----------



## vanray

I think my hair stylist is getting lazy on me....sigh.


----------



## curlyTisME

Brought my hair back to life for work tomorrow. I have been doing good taking my Manetabolism and keeping my ends moisturized.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Okay.  Castor oil is making my scalp itch directly after I spray my Xcel 21.  Once it dries, it stops though.

No castor oil , no itchies.


----------



## Sharpened

I had hoped to hold off on a trim until July, but looking at my ends in the shower... no splits, just very uneven. Got to get this done in March!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I've been natural for 2 or 3 years. I can't remember exactly when I started transitioning. 

I think I'll be back to relaxed by the summer. 

I tried.


----------



## niknakmac

I did a color and cut this weekend.  I feel so refreshed.  Took my hair from an inch or so past APL to Sl where the back is horter than the topand sides to add some fullness and general style to my hair. I love that my hair took less time to style, i was actually relieved.  I have been dreading wash and style days.  No I am wondering if I should cut it even shorter.


----------



## Coilystep

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I've been natural for 2 or 3 years. I can't remember exactly when I started transitioning.
> 
> I think I'll be back to relaxed by the summer.
> 
> I tried.


Do you just prefer relaxed or are you having issues with your natural hair?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Coilystep said:


> Do you just prefer relaxed or are you having issues with your natural hair?


My hair was easier to deal with when I relaxed. It also grew faster. My natural hair has been more work with less results. Plus it's short and I look horrible with short hair. I miss having length. I miss not having to work so hard to get my hair to look half way decent. My hair never looks neat. I also feel that I was more attractive as a relaxed head.


----------



## Coilystep

TwoSnapsUp said:


> My hair was easier to deal with when I relaxed. It also grew faster. My natural hair has been more work with less results. Plus it's short and I look horrible with short hair. I miss having length. I miss not having to work so hard to get my hair to look half way decent. My hair never looks neat. I also feel that I was more attractive as a relaxed head.


Well at least you tried. I've been natural for almost three years. Shrinkage is a beast. I wasn't used to short hair either, but I finally don't look bald headed anymore.  Hair definitely shouldn't be stressful so do what's best for you. Just remember that even if you perm it you hair still be the same length. 

Also have you looked into non perm straightening like design essentials, aveda, tms etc?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Coilystep said:


> Well at least you tried. I've been natural for almost three years. Shrinkage is a beast. I wasn't used to short hair either, but I finally don't look bald headed anymore.  Hair definitely shouldn't be stressful so do what's best for you. Just remember that even if you perm it you hair still be the same length.
> 
> Also have you looked into non perm straightening like design essentials, aveda, tms etc?


I have my hair straight right now using the Dark and Lovely anti reversion cream. My hair has length and, overall, I just look well put together with it striaghter. I know it sounds horrible, but I just don't look very nice with my natural hair while it is short.
I just feel I look better when my hair is longer.


----------



## angelmilk

Besides moving it around... How do you prevent breakage from frequent ponytails/buns??


----------



## Poohbear

shawnyblazes said:


> @ DeRay  @ Poohbear


Thanks @shawnyblazes


----------



## Evolving78

angelmilk said:


> Besides moving it around... How do you prevent breakage from frequent ponytails/buns??


Your hair accessories are important too. You don't always have to have your hair going straight all back. YoI can have a side part, or middle and swoop your hair to the sides, then go back. Use smooth hair pins, chopsticks, hair ties, spin pins, etc...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@reggierisk @sissimpson @thatscuteright


----------



## thatscuteright

@shawnyblazes  Thank you


----------



## Damaris.Elle

My struggle for the past week: "I want to wear this cute sweater but if I wear it, I'll have to wear my hair up in a bun and my braidout looks too good for me to wear it up...better pick another top to wear." 

"Oh, that's cute. Wait...nope. I'd have to wear my hair up for that one too"

I'm ready for warmer weather so I don't have to worry about my ends rubbing against fuzzy sweater material and I can wear my hair down and look cute in peace.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I just want 6-9 more inches of hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KinksAndInk said:


> I just want 6-9 more inches of hair.


Me too


----------



## imaginary

KinksAndInk said:


> I just want 6-9 more inches of hair.



To start with


----------



## Sharpened

I use my desire for hair growth/retention to keep me motivated on my overall health.

I still love to wet my hair in the rain.

How long can I go without PSing?

I want to try this stuff. Notice, they dropped the "r" from Eco Styler."





I not only want to try the product, but I want that jar. Check it out on this vid at the 2:00 mark:


----------



## KinkyRN

Sharpened said:


> I use my desire for hair growth/retention to keep me motivated on my overall health.
> 
> I still love to wet my hair in the rain.
> 
> How long can I go without PSing?
> 
> I want to try this stuff. Notice, they dropped the "r" from Eco Styler."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I not only want to try the product, but I want that jar. Check it out on this vid at the 2:00 mark:


 I was to try the castor one. Notice it doesn't say black castor OIL. So I am wondering what is really in it. Plus, I agree the lid is different from the rest.


----------



## Sharpened

KinkyRN said:


> I was to try the castor one. Notice it doesn't say black castor OIL. So I am wondering what is really in it. Plus, I agree the lid is different from the rest.


I cannot find an ingredient list anywhere, too new? The Ecoco website is wretched and does not list even half the products.


----------



## ms.blue

Sharpened said:


> I use my desire for hair growth/retention to keep me motivated on my overall health.
> 
> I still love to wet my hair in the rain.
> 
> How long can I go without PSing?
> 
> I want to try this stuff. Notice, they dropped the "r" from Eco Styler."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I not only want to try the product, but I want that jar. Check it out on this vid at the 2:00 mark:


I went to 4 bss looking for this gel plus online....can't find this particular gel anywhere.


----------



## Sharpened

ms.blue said:


> I went to 4 bss looking for this gel plus online....can't find this particular gel anywhere.


One site I found said they were sold out.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

My current hair dilemma is flaking gel. It makes me crazy!  I've tried a few gels but nothing gives me that Eco hold!

I need Eco to come out with a gel with a level 9 hold. 8 is too weak and 10 gives me flakes *eyeroll*


----------



## sissimpson

shawnyblazes said:


> @reggierisk @sissimpson @thatscuteright


Thank you!


----------



## Daina

YaniraNaturally said:


> My current hair dilemma is flaking gel. It makes me crazy!  I've tried a few gels but nothing gives me that Eco hold!
> 
> I need Eco to come out with a gel with a level 9 hold. 8 is too weak and 10 gives me flakes *eyeroll*



Have you tried Extreme Wetline gel? Holds very well and no flaking.


----------



## Evolving78

I flat ironed/curled my hair. I played in the mirror, swishing my hair back and for, singing Usher's song about the strippers making money, etc... after all of that, I put it up in a bun! lol I had a lot of fun though! It's a thunderstorm going on right now, it's suppose to rain tomorrow, then snow the  day after that! I'm good on this bun and scarf thing right now. 
That straighten hair shake dance was for me! Lol Girl make that money money money, yo money, money, money!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I finally own an awesome, awesome inexpensive wig, shown in the videos below. I like the tip to add concealer to the part -- without plucking out hair -- to make the hair look realistic / unwiggy.



@JerriBlank, are you still using and loving the Honey Baby Naturals detangler? Did you ever invest in other products in the line? If so, what are your reviews?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Has anyone tried Eco Pro Cream Styling Gel? If so, what are your thoughts? How does it compare to regular styling gel, such as Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker? TIA, if anyone has any experience with it.

https://ecocoinc.com/ecopropage


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I've been natural for 2 or 3 years. I can't remember exactly when I started transitioning.
> 
> I think I'll be back to relaxed by the summer.
> 
> I tried.


It be like that. Whatever makes your life easier lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Stormy @SuchMagnificance


----------



## Sharpened

I was researching a product, Hawaiian Silky 
14 in 1 Miracles Apple Cider Vinegar Treatment, and spotted a couple of nasty ingredients:

Apple Cider Vinegar, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Water (Aqua), Polyquaternium-7, Propylene Glycol, Angelica Archangelica Root Extract, Arctium Lappa Root Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Sympytum Officinale Leaf Extract, *Viscum Album (European Mistletoe) Extract*, Urtica Dioica (Nettle) Extract, Avena Sativa (Oat) Meal Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Salvia Officinale (Sage) Leaf Extract, Nasturtium Officinale Extract, Diazolidinyl Urea, *Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate*, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil.

As I last recalled, mistletoe is poisonous. The second one is used to preserve wood, also in paint products. These manufacturers...


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Daina said:


> Have you tried Extreme Wetline gel? Holds very well and no flaking.



I've tried it but the hold isn't as great as Eco.

Honestly, I'm lazy and with Eco I can do my hair once a week. With Wet line I'd have to do it maybe every 3-4 days.

4 hours later...

I'm stupid. And sick of the flakes sigh...trying Wetline again and I might just have to do my hair twice a week 

Wow I'm usually not this indecisive. I'm annoying myself


----------



## vanray

Sharpened said:


> I was researching a product, Hawaiian Silky
> 14 in 1 Miracles Apple Cider Vinegar Treatment, and spotted a couple of nasty ingredients:
> 
> Apple Cider Vinegar, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Water (Aqua), Polyquaternium-7, Propylene Glycol, Angelica Archangelica Root Extract, Arctium Lappa Root Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Sympytum Officinale Leaf Extract, *Viscum Album (European Mistletoe) Extract*, Urtica Dioica (Nettle) Extract, Avena Sativa (Oat) Meal Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Salvia Officinale (Sage) Leaf Extract, Nasturtium Officinale Extract, Diazolidinyl Urea, *Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate*, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil.
> 
> As I last recalled, mistletoe is poisonous. The second one is used to preserve wood, also in paint products. These manufacturers...


Mistletoe extract has been used forever as an anti-cancer remedy.  I believe the toxicity comes from ingesting, not topical applications.


----------



## Stormy

shawnyblazes said:


> @Stormy @SuchMagnificance


Thanks so much!


----------



## Stormy

Y'all got me thinking about the AsIAm Twist Defining cream I tried a few months ago. It's pretty good. I might just twist my hair this weekend.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

My coconut oil came in the mail. Now should I prepoo with red palm oil or coconut oil?


----------



## Sharpened

I guess my hair does look like tiny starter locs from a distance. But why do folks want to touch my hair as proof?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

This is the stinkin' cutest toddler ever.  That SMILE! Her mom is beautiful, too.


----------



## naturalyogini

To those who like Curls Dynasty products, check out this link: http://www.plmcosmetics.com/ .  This may be where she gets her products.  Just put the leave- in in google and this site came up.  No shade, just information.


----------



## DarkJoy

bout to "sleep" in these curl formers. yea. ok.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think I'm going to make tomorrow wash day. I plan on doing a curlformer set and I need a hard protein treatment.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

Loving the coconut oil.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@manethang @MizzBFly @ms.blue


----------



## YaniraNaturally

DarkJoy said:


> bout to "sleep" in these curl formers. yea. ok.



God speed. The last time I "slept" in CF I woke up the next day looking exhausted with fly hair. Not again. Those jokers go in during the AM and then I sit under the dryer. And they come out before bed.


----------



## ms.blue

shawnyblazes said:


> @manethang @MizzBFly @ms.blue


Thank you!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I found a shed hair in the process of going gray. It's 90% gray and the tip of it is black lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I tried to take a good picture 
It's on the back of my hand.


----------



## spacetygrss

I am sooo glad that I have my TWA right now. I've been sick as you-know-what for the past week (a couple of those days involved being stuck in bed on oxygen--yeah, I said *sick*).  Hair has been the least of my worries, but I unwrapped my hair today, sprayed it with some braid spray and my little coils just popped up all happy. Sometimes the simplest little things can bring a smile to your face.


----------



## Curls&Justice417

Dare I say that AVJ may be the answer to all most of my hair problems?


----------



## Curls&Justice417

DarkJoy said:


> bout to "sleep" in these curl formers. yea. ok.



Did you manage to actually leave them in? That was plan last Sunday but I tore those suckers out. Luckily they were dry because I had them in all day, but that was brutal.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

The Kanechom Acai mask has no slip at all but left my hair dangerously soft like it might slip off my head lol. How amusing.


----------



## Evolving78

spacetygrss said:


> I am sooo glad that I have my TWA right now. I've been sick as you-know-what for the past week (a couple of those days involved being stuck in bed on oxygen--yeah, I said *sick*).  Hair has been the least of my worries, but I unwrapped my hair today, sprayed it with some braid spray and my little coils just popped up all happy. Sometimes the simplest little things can bring a smile to your face.


Feel better love!


----------



## curlyTisME

Fresh blowout and treatment. My stylist told me I have an ingrown hair in the back right at my nape. It was tender to the touch, not okay!! I have never experienced this before. Researching....


----------



## spacetygrss

shortdub78 said:


> Feel better love!



Thanks @shortdub78 !


----------



## HaveSomeWine

Finally figured out what makes my hair dry crispy/hard- too much product! I have a bad habit of being heavy handed. When I deep condition, I use like 8 oz. of deep conditioner. I can be similarly heavy handed with my leave in conditioner and 

Gosh, I'm such a ditz. You would think this would be obvious. I need to try just air drying with a serum or something and see if I can dump my leave in and gel. At the very least, I need to learn to massively cut down on how much conditioner and gel I use in my hair.


----------



## imaginary

I really want to find some jumbo perm rods here that are reasonably priced. I'm not even sure if my hair is long enough for them, but I want it.


----------



## Royalq

Has anyone ever used a DC as a moisturizer? Yesterday my hair was soooo dry and tangly i got annoyed and put Sm honey manuka DC in it and sealed it with Alikay shea yogurt. Tell me why that son of a gun actually worked? My hair today is quite soft and juicy.... i hope it doesnt flake though.


----------



## Guinan

pelohello said:


> I didn't want to write this rant in the challenge that I am in b/c I didn't want to discourage anyone.
> 
> But what's the point of having long hair if you constantly PSing and only wear it out  for one week once a yr. I think I am done with PS and I will just let the chips fall where they lay. If I want to wear my hair in a ponytail or mini twists then I will, but if I want to where my hair down for 3wks, then so be it. I don't really get the point of having knee length hair but you never really enjoy it.
> 
> I will still commit to caring for my hair by properly: finger detangling, low heat,  DCing, clarifying, trims etc... but I am going back to enjoying my hair. I am contemplating on going back to relaxers; but I want to color my hair first. If I go back to relaxers; then I will be saying bye to the blonde. While relaxed my hair grew to MBL and I had fun with it for the most part. I do like my natural hair, but it's really a lot of work and my styles are too inconsistent. Sometimes my wng's or twistouts look great then there are days when I look homeless.
> 
> I want to rant more but this post is getting too long, lol.



BEFORE:






AFTER:


----------



## Royalq

I went hair shopping today. I bought Mielle Organics Babassu DC, Camille Rose Curlaide, Manechoice growth oil to apply to my scalp. Im hoping this new products will improve my hair manageability. Im also going to start braiding the tips of my hair. I think twisting is screwing up my ends.


----------



## Smiley79

I must be turning into a fish. I find myself cowashing my hair almost every other day and I love it. I still DC weekly but I just love getting my hair under that water.


----------



## angelmilk

I want crochet braids...bad. Long black and curly loose hair?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

*Mielle Organics:* Finally tried the DC and love its effect, if not the strength of the scent. Slip is off the charts.  Will invest in the gel and edge control.

*BTMS:* Does GREAT for my hair. I'm looking for a leave-in that has it HIGH up on the list.

I went to Sprouts today to see if they carried the *Alba Botanica Leave-in Conditioner.* The ingredients look amazing. BTMS is the second ingredient (I think: there seem to be 2 different formulations), and the reviews are great.
I keep forgetting about *Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion.* Not sure how high BTMS is in it, but people have been encouraging me to try it for awhile.
*Etae; Hair Lessons?*
While at the Sprouts, I saw a lady with what I thought was her own, healthy, long hair. It was extensions. She's natural, but flat irons all the time. Turns out she's a STYLIST. She's also a hair educator and does "side" classes to teach people hair stuff in addition to teaching at a beauty school.

She enthusiastically recommended the Etae line to me -- but she did so cautiously because it's new to her. She's only been using it for two months on her natural hair clients, but she says it has made their hair SUPER manageable. I dunno.  I have heard bad things about Etae's affect effect on hair fall, though some folks have said they like a product or 2 of theirs.

Most important was that she said she can teach me how to cornrow and flat twist my hair. I'm thinking about taking her up on that. ​


----------



## imaginary

Totally agree on the BTMS front @YvetteWithJoy. Most, if not all, of my hair products have it in and all of my deep conditioners have it. I know eventually I'm going to get around to buying the raw ingredient to doctor up the products I have that don't really work for me.


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:


What In The World?!?!  
I love it! This whole post and what you did is so me! 
I love the color!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

pelohello said:


> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:


*Holds chest* Elizabeth, I'm coming to join ya! 

But me likely  The color is totally mag


----------



## GettingKinky

Wow @pelohello good for you doing what makes you happy.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair is straight today so shiny and swingy.   My stylist does a great job at flat ironing my hair, it looks like it's relaxed. I feel really sexy when I wear my hair like this and I get way more attention from random men. They guys at Home Depot were so helpful without me even asking, and usually I have to hunt someone down for help. 

But why when I look in the mirror do I wish I had my hair back in my regular curly ponytail?  I don't think straight hair suits my face. :-( :-(


----------



## LavenderMint

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *Mielle Organics:* Finally tried the DC and love its effect, if not the strength of the scent. Slip is off the charts.  Will invest in the gel and edge control.
> 
> *BTMS:* Does GREAT for my hair. I'm looking for a leave-in that has it HIGH up on the list.
> 
> I went to Sprouts today to see if they carried the *Alba Botanica Leave-in Conditioner.* The ingredients look amazing. BTMS is the second ingredient (I think: there seem to be 2 different formulations), and the reviews are great.
> I keep forgetting about *Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion.* Not sure how high BTMS is in it, but people have been encouraging me to try it for awhile.
> *Etae; Hair Lessons?*
> While at the Sprouts, I saw a lady with what I thought was her own, healthy, long hair. It was extensions. She's natural, but flat irons all the time. Turns out she's a STYLIST. She's also a hair educator and does "side" classes to teach people hair stuff in addition to teaching at a beauty school.
> 
> She enthusiastically recommended the Etae line to me -- but she did so cautiously because it's new to her. She's only been using it for two months on her natural hair clients, but she says it has made their hair SUPER manageable. I dunno.  I have heard bad things about Etae's affect effect on hair fall, though some folks have said they like a product or 2 of theirs.
> 
> Most important was that she said she can teach me how to cornrow and flat twist my hair. I'm thinking about taking her up on that. ​


My sister swears by Etae. She says it helped with manageability and she's recommended it to me several times. 
It's to the point that I purchased the products so she could help me and if I don't like it, she can have them.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MeaWea said:


> My sister swears by Etae. She says it helped with manageability and she's recommended it to me several times.
> It's to the point that I purchased the products so she could help me and if I don't like it, she can have them.



Really, Mea? Thanks for sharing.

So, is your sister's hair natural? Does your sister believe the whole system should be used or is she recommending a specific product or two? TIA! 

ETA: How long did she use it before she noticed an improvement in manageability?


----------



## Cattypus1

pelohello said:


> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:


I lurve that color!


----------



## Cattypus1

MeaWea said:


> My sister swears by Etae. She says it helped with manageability and she's recommended it to me several times.
> It's to the point that I purchased the products so she could help me and if I don't like it, she can have them.


A friend recommended E'Tae and I live this stuff. I particularly love that carmel treatment. I won't repurchase the shampoo or conditioner but I will repurchase the carmel treatment.


----------



## faithVA

YaniraNaturally said:


> God speed. The last time I "slept" in CF I woke up the next day looking exhausted with fly hair. Not again. Those jokers go in during the AM and then I sit under the dryer. And they come out before bed.


I agree. I'm up now with curlformers in. I will stay under this dryer until they are dry. I won't even attempt to sleep in them. I did that once and never again.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@sassy2011 @barbie22


----------



## imaginary

I went through the extra effort of putting my hair in plaits for a braid-out. Even added rollers to the ends. Only for my plans to fall through.  This is why I'm always in a bun.


----------



## Nightingale

If hair stretches more when wet, are wet hair length checks pointless? 

I have a taste for ramen noodles. why?

My hair is normal to me now. When I cut off my relaxed hair, I thought of it as  my "natural hair": "My natural hair looks so pretty today", "my natural hair is hard to detangle", etc. .  It was as if my relaxed hair was the standard I compared my natural hair to, hence why I had to label it. Nowadays, I think of it as simply "my hair". It just is, with no thought of what it was when relaxed.  I'm no longer jumping on every "natural hair" bandwagon and my heart doesnt skip a beat when I hear about new products for "natural hair". I get and do what I know works for _my hair_ and keep it moving. It seems like such a small thing, but I consider this a milestone. 

Shrinkage has made me length obsessed.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Cattypus1 said:


> A friend recommended E'Tae and I live this stuff. I particularly love that carmel treatment. I won't repurchase the shampoo or conditioner but I will repurchase the carmel treatment.


What do you like about it?


----------



## rileypak

Whew my scalp needed this exfoliation this week. Massaged that Komaza Care Pona Hair and Scalp Treatment in and my scalp is happily tingling. Once I add Bae to the mix, it'll be love


----------



## KinksAndInk

Dear Hair: Thank you for being so easy to get along with. Your cooperation is greatly appreciated.


----------



## faithVA

Nightingale said:


> If hair stretches more when wet, are wet hair length checks pointless?
> 
> I have a taste for ramen noodles. why?
> 
> My hair is normal to me now. When I cut off my relaxed hair, I thought of it as  my "natural hair": "My natural hair looks so pretty today", "my natural hair is hard to detangle", etc. .  It was as if my relaxed hair was the standard I compared my natural hair to, hence why I had to label it. Nowadays, I think of it as simply "my hair". It just is, with no thought of what it was when relaxed.  I'm no longer jumping on every "natural hair" bandwagon and my heart doesnt skip a beat when I hear about new products for "natural hair". I get and do what I know works for _my hair_ and keep it moving. It seems like such a small thing, but I consider this a milestone.
> 
> Shrinkage has made me length obsessed.


I don't think wet hair checks are pointless if you are natural. I think they are closer to your hair length when it is straight. To me they are more accurate.


----------



## Cattypus1

SlimPickinz said:


> What do you like about it?


My hair is soft and strong. No breakage similar to my hair after hard protein without the hardness.  I used a combo of DCs after shampooing.  My 4 something hair blow dried easily and looked relaxed after flat ironing on 350.  I stayed straight for a couple of days and my hair reverted completely when I shampooed. My hair looks and feels great.


----------



## Saludable84

Cattypus1 said:


> A friend recommended E'Tae and I live this stuff. I particularly love that carmel treatment. I won't repurchase the shampoo or conditioner but I will repurchase the carmel treatment.


That Carmel treatment is bae


----------



## Saludable84

faithVA said:


> I don't think wet hair checks are pointless if you are natural. I think they are closer to your hair length when it is straight. To me they are more accurate.



Yes they are. My wet hair is MBL. My dry hair is trying to be MBL. 

Still waiting to claim it though


----------



## shasha8685

Welp....I can keep my hair in twists for about 4 weeks (5 if I'm pushing it). This may be the go-to style for the next few months.

In the year I have been natural, my hair has grown soooo much. I'm tempted to straighten to do a length check but I'm scared.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

shasha8685 said:


> Welp....I can keep my hair in twists for about 4 weeks (5 if I'm pushing it). This may be the go-to style for the next few months.
> 
> In the year I have been natural, my hair has grown soooo much. I'm tempted to straighten to do a length check but I'm scared.



Don't be scurrred!

In seriousness, though, YES: I can relate! I was scared of that last year! I ended up getting my hair blow dried at the salon but NOT flat ironed since I just wanted a length check. She was able to pull my blow dried hair taut so I could see my hair's length. I was also able to get a trim.

No flat iron, so no heat damage.


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> My hair is soft and strong. No breakage similar to my hair after hard protein without the hardness.  I used a combo of DCs after shampooing.  My 4 something hair blow dried easily and looked relaxed after flat ironing on 350.  I stayed straight for a couple of days and my hair reverted completely when I shampooed. My hair looks and feels great.


I plan on getting this for my daughter.


----------



## beauti

*Sooo... I didn't know my Acme had a clearance section. Just happened to glance over and saw Tresemme perfectly undone conditioner for $2.99! I snagged 10 bottles! *


----------



## Sharpened

After doing the wash day thing, two hours later, I was walking around and thought, "Why does my hair feel heavy?" I patted my head and realized my roots were still sopping wet. In a hurry, I did not squeeze-blot my hair as usual, just tapped the ends. I also realized I needed a nap...


----------



## DarkJoy

Curls&Justice417 said:


> Did you manage to actually leave them in? That was plan last Sunday but I tore those suckers out. Luckily they were dry because I had them in all day, but that was brutal.


lol. yea I managed to leave them in. it seems they are more comfortable if they are free and not smashed to my head under a bonnet


----------



## Aggie

Today I am torn between keeping my hair under wigs or putting extension two-strand twists. Not sure at all but I want to start working out again too so maybe the latter will be better. I'll think about it some more before I really decide.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

On the road to completing my holy grail hair care line-up, my next purchases for trialling will be:

TGIN Green Tea Super Moist Leave In Conditioner
Mielle Organics Honey & Ginger Styling Gel
Mielle Organics Honey & Ginger Edge Gel
I hope the TGIN leave-in and the Mielle styling gel will play together nicely.

The ingredients for the TGIN Green Tea Super Moist Leave In Conditioner look amazing, and the reviews look super promising!

*Ingredients:* *AQUA Water Infused with Behentrimonium Methosulfate *, Camellia Cinensis (Green Tea) Leaf Extract, Aloe Barbedensis Leaf Juice Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Argania Spinosa (Moroccan Argan) Kernel Oil, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Theobroma Grandiflorum (Cupuacu) Seed Butter, Honey, Hypericum Perforatum (St. John’s Wort) Flower, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Pro Vitamin B5, Propanediol, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetyl Alcohol, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Disodium EDTA, Rosemary Extract, Fragrance (Parfum).​


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Why do I get so HYPE about the idea of hair products that WORK? 

I mean, I understand the emotion of gratitude, but I am literally HYPE right now about the idea of a leave-in and some styling gel. 

I think it's because the struggle has been so real.  If I get this HOLY GRAIL line up completed, I won't know how to ACT!


----------



## melahnee

I have really been wanting a haircut with some vintage waves. 
My only concern would be hoping that it would stay big and curly/wave all day long.
I really might do it after I grow out this dark color and go back to blonde.


 
My favorite is the third


----------



## Evolving78

melahnee said:


> I have really been wanting a haircut with some vintage waves.
> My only concern would be hoping that it would stay big and curly/wave all day long.
> I really might do it after I grow out this dark color and go back to blonde.
> View attachment 390797
> View attachment 390801
> View attachment 390799
> My favorite is the third


I wear my hair like this. I love big soft curls and waves. Wet sets will give you a better hold. You can pin curl to keep the style afterwards.


----------



## Guinan

Thanks ladies for the support

I ABSOULTELY LOVE the cut and color!!!! The color is really dope. I cant wait to see what it looks like when it's curly. I plan on keeping it straight for the rest of the month or until I get tired of wearing it straight. I told my hairdresser that I was considering going back to relaxers if the cut didn't help. She suggested two things: Wait to relax next yr so that the blonde will be out of my hair or wait until July and get a keratin treatment.

I think I will wait until next yr for the relaxer. The keratin treatment is 300; whereas the texturizer is less than 20 bucks since I do it myself


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I've decided to relax it tomorrow. I just finished a protein d/c and completely detangled my hair. I'm nervous because it has been a few years, but also feel like a weight is being lifted.





TwoSnapsUp said:


> I've been natural for 2 or 3 years. I can't remember exactly when I started transitioning.
> 
> I think I'll be back to relaxed by the summer.
> 
> I tried.


----------



## PJaye

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I've decided to relax it tomorrow. I just finished a protein d/c and completely detangled my hair. I'm nervous because it has been a few years, but also feel like a weight is being lifted.



You're going to relax the day after DCing?


----------



## beingofserenity

Not sure why but coconut oil works on my straightened hair realllly wellll


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

PJaye said:


> You're going to relax the day after DCing?


I used to do it all the time when getting a touch up. It's been years. Am I missing something? Lol. Should I wait one more day? I'm leaving my hair product free until I relax so I can only go so long like this.


----------



## PJaye

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I used to do it all the time when getting a touch up. It's been years. Am I missing something? Lol. Should I wait one more day? I'm leaving my hair product free until I relax so I can only go so long like this.



I'm no scientist (or cosmetologist for that matter), but relaxing the day after cleansing and whatnot is not a good idea, IMO.  As far as I can see, the most notable cons against doing it would be: (1) all of the sebum has been removed during cleansing, leaving the scalp bare and exposed to the harsh chemicals, thereby making it more prone to burning and irritation; and (2) there may be microscopic nicks and tears in the scalp from the cleansing process that may allow the chemicals in the relaxer to enter the scalp.  IMO, it's best to wait at least 3 or so days after washing to apply a relaxer.  Plus, there's no need to have completely naked hair for the relaxer process.  I suggest that you put a creamy leave-in and a sealant on there before your hair becomes overly dry and brittle.  And, unless it is a virgin relaxer application, your hair would benefit from some added protection on its length.  Of course, this is all just my opinion, but I couldn't stand by and let you walk into a possible setback without offering a warning or alternative method.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

PJaye said:


> I'm no scientist (or cosmetologist for that matter), but relaxing the day after cleansing and whatnot is not a good idea, IMO.  As far as I can see, the most notable cons against doing it would be: (1) all of the sebum has been removed during cleansing, leaving the scalp bare and exposed to the harsh chemicals, thereby making it more prone to burning and irritation; and (2) there may be microscopic nicks and tears in the scalp from the cleansing process that may allow the chemicals in the relaxer to enter the scalp.  IMO, it's best to wait at least 3 or so days after washing to apply a relaxer.  Plus, there's no need to have completely naked hair for the relaxer process.  I suggest that you put a creamy leave-in and a sealant on there before your hair becomes overly dry and brittle.  And, unless it is a virgin relaxer application, your hair would benefit from some added protection on its length.  Of course, this is all just my opinion, but I couldn't stand by and let you walk into a possible setback without offering a warning or alternative method.


Makes sense and thanks! It is a virgin application. I'll wait until Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@HIS1LOVE @nichelle02 @qchelle


----------



## PJaye

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Makes sense and thanks! It is a virgin application. I'll wait until Wednesday or Thursday.



My pleasure.  I hope all goes well.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really don't like this dusty color my hair naturally has. It's like a 1B or a 2. It makes me feel like my hair is dirty I know I should just chill out on doing anything chemical to my hair though

Found a new heat protectant combo for my hair. It's just two things and only one is new. The new one is the Apoghee Green Tea Spray (I think someone mentioned it a lonnnng time ago, but I think they just used it as a leave in), and the old one is the Silk Elements Heat Protection Cream. 

My hair didn't come out as silky as it did the last time. The only thing that changed was that I didn't sit under the dryer to deep condition. I was being lazy lol


----------



## Honey Bee

whosthatcurl said:


> I really don't like this dusty color my hair naturally has. It's like a 1B or a 2. It makes me feel like my hair is dirty I know I should just chill out on doing anything chemical to my hair though


My hair is the same color, I hate it in the winter but once summer comes with the highlights, it's ok... unless of course I'm trynna match it to fake hair, then we got problems.

I wanted to wear my real hair out this summer but the way this length is set up ...  Ionno.


----------



## GGsKin

Honey Bee said:


> My hair is the same color, I hate it in the winter but once summer comes with the highlights, it's ok... *unless of course I'm trynna match it to fake hair, then we got problems.*
> 
> I wanted to wear my real hair out this summer but the way this length is set up ...  Ionno.



I was in the dusty brown brigade. This is a real problem for me, even before the henna. Can't find a match for nuthin.


----------



## Royalq

So my sister in law cornrowed my hair so i can wear a wig. I didnt think she could do it with how ratchet my hair is. But she was able to. To my surprise i have a very nice shaped head lol. So i put the wig on and did a little tweaking and it looks so cute! This is my first time trying a wig. Ill do this for a month because i need a break from my hair. Heck, i might redo my cornrows every month and wear wigs. Im already shopping for another more everyday wig and some more dramatic ones.


----------



## rileypak

@YvetteWithJoy

The TGIN leave in is really nice but if it's still in the rounded bottle, be prepared for a fight getting it out when you get close to the half of it done (if you continue to use it). I like that leave in and had to let it go because of the packaging because I refuse to fight my hair products to get out of bottles.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

rileypak said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> The TGIN leave in is really nice but if it's still in the rounded bottle, be prepared for a fight getting it out when you get close to the half of it done (if you continue to use it). I like that leave in and had to let it go because of the packaging because I refuse to fight my hair products to get out of bottles.



@rileypak, oooooo, thanks for the info. I'm excited about the possible effectiveness of it even more now.  at having to fight one's hair product!!! Oh-oh, noooo! 

It's funny: The owner/creator is an old college mate. I feel like I should have tried something from this line before! I went into Target to smell the leave-in. Yum! That's one win over Oyin HD.

I feel silly, but I emailed Oyin to see if I could order an unscented version of the HD. It's a crime to have ID'ed a HG natural hair moisturizer that you can't repurchase due to an added and nonessential fragrance. A crime, I tell ya!  I'd invest $179 in Oyin TODAY if it would get them to scent the Dew like Jakeala's marshmallow conditioner bar. I'd start a funding campaign for that. Totally serious.


----------



## curlyTisME

Hair is feeling good and is flowing nicely. My scalp is a bit itchy but I will solve that with some peppermint and eucalyptus.


----------



## **SaSSy**

I'm experiencing problems with keeping my long straight silky/yaki synthetic wigs (over 12 inches) last for daily use. The weather is very inconsistent here in NYC, which affects the way the wig look over time. I get really bad ratty ends and it tangles so badly. I've been using Aussie instant freeze hairstyle to help control the fly away and frizz, but I think that's causing it to tangle more, which ultimately decreases the life and overall look of the wig.

I have wore Outre natural yaki 18 daily for the past week and a half, and already I've had to co-wash/fabric softener wash it twice, and cut some of the ends a few times and the wig sheds every time I brush it.

What advice can anyone give?


----------



## HappyMadison

I just sheared all my hair off again. Last time I did it was when my aunt past away and my boyfriend went back to Iran in 2015.

My grandfather past away and I did it again. I am okay with it because I relaxed my hair last November and felt like it was a big mistake, but I don't want this to become "a habit." Everyone someone dies I am big chopping


----------



## HaveSomeWine

Does anyone just randomly open up their conditioners/hair products and smell them from time to time? I do this. I am so weird. Darn. I haven't slept yet and I have to get up and wash my hair to go out in 12 minutes.


----------



## sharifeh

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Makes sense and thanks! It is a virgin application. I'll wait until Wednesday or Thursday.



are you doing it yourself?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

sharifeh said:


> are you doing it yourself?



No. I've self relaxed in the past and it was a disaster.

Also, I couldn't wait until tomorrow so I got it done today at the salon. I didn't experience any burning of my scalp at all. I did put some grapeseed oil to my scalp before I left.


----------



## Sharpened

Saw Miss Jessie's in Kroger. Who is going to pay $18-21.95 for that stuff, given the fact that no one knows the stuff is there. How do they decide what products to sell? It still looks as random as 2010, when I started to see grocery and drug stores carry black vendors' products.


----------



## faithVA

Saludable84 said:


> Yes they are. My wet hair is MBL. My dry hair is trying to be MBL.
> 
> Still waiting to claim it though


Is your straightened hair the same as your dry hair?


----------



## faithVA

AbsyBlvd said:


> I was in the dusty brown brigade. This is a real problem for me, even before the henna. Can't find a match for nuthin.


I got this dusty stuff as well. And now it's even worse with the gray hair. The gray just makes it look even dustier.


----------



## PJaye

HaveSomeWine said:


> Does anyone just randomly open up their conditioners/hair products and smell them from time to time? I do this. I am so weird. Darn. I haven't slept yet and I have to get up and wash my hair to go out in 12 minutes.



Yes, and it's not weird, so sayeth the Queen.


----------



## sarumoki

**SaSSy** said:


> I'm experiencing problems with keeping my long straight silky/yaki synthetic wigs (over 12 inches) last for daily use. The weather is very inconsistent here in NYC, which affects the way the wig look over time. I get really bad ratty ends and it tangles so badly. I've been using Aussie instant freeze hairstyle to help control the fly away and frizz, but I think that's causing it to tangle more, which ultimately decreases the life and overall look of the wig.
> 
> I have wore Outre natural yaki 18 daily for the past week and a half, and already I've had to co-wash/fabric softener wash it twice, and cut some of the ends a few times and the wig sheds every time I brush it.
> 
> What advice can anyone give?


How long have you been wearing it? Synthetic wigs only last 4 weeks max with daily wear. Or you might be using too much product. Or it might just be that particular wig.


----------



## Anaisin

HaveSomeWine said:


> Does anyone just randomly open up their conditioners/hair products and smell them from time to time? I do this. I am so weird. Darn. I haven't slept yet and I have to get up and wash my hair to go out in 12 minutes.



I do this all the time


----------



## Saludable84

faithVA said:


> Is your straightened hair the same as your dry hair?



I haven't straightened my hair since 12/2015. I usually pull in the shower. Only then, is it true MBL. Once it's twisted and dry, it's about an inch past BSL.


----------



## faithVA

Saludable84 said:


> I haven't straightened my hair since 12/2015. I usually pull in the shower. Only then, is it true MBL. Once it's twisted and dry, it's about an inch past BSL.


I respect that that. Measuring your hair dry will just not give you an indication of your hairs length. Your wet hair is going to be closer to your true length which is your straightened length. Your dry unstraightened length is the shortest of them all. And the longer your hair the bigger the difference can be between dry hair and straightened hair. 

Ladies are hip length straightened and WL when their hair is just dry. That's why I don't think checking the hair wet is a waste even though it won't be as long as someone's straightened hair.


----------



## OhTall1

rileypak said:


> I want to try the DevaCurl Buildup Buster when it releases


Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Saludable84

faithVA said:


> I respect that that. Measuring your hair dry will just not give you an indication of your hairs length. Your wet hair is going to be closer to your true length which is your straightened length. Your dry unstraightened length is the shortest of them all. And the longer your hair the bigger the difference can be between dry hair and straightened hair.
> 
> Ladies are hip length straightened and WL when their hair is just dry. That's why I don't think checking the hair wet is a waste even though it won't be as long as someone's straightened hair.



I totally agree.


----------



## **SaSSy**

sarumoki said:


> How long have you been wearing it? Synthetic wigs only last 4 weeks max with daily wear. Or you might be using too much product. Or it might just be that particular wig.


Today makes 10 days straight. I'm going to buy another one since I like the style, but now I know it's not going to last long


----------



## sarumoki

**SaSSy** said:


> Today makes 10 days straight. I'm going to buy another one since I like the style, but now I know it's not going to last long


It might just be that wig. Ten days is a little soon to have needed to cut/wash it multple times.


----------



## Cattypus1

AbsyBlvd said:


> I was in the dusty brown brigade. This is a real problem for me, even before the henna. Can't find a match for nuthin.


Wait until you start to gray...dusty red-brown, checking in!  That color is one of the reasons I don't even try to cover the gray.


----------



## faithVA

Cattypus1 said:


> Wait until you start to gray...dusty red-brown, checking in!  That color is one of the reasons I don't even try to cover the gray.


Do we have a dusty brown hair support group? I need therapy.


----------



## carolb21

LOL.......


----------



## imaginary

faithVA said:


> Do we have a dusty brown hair support group? I need therapy.



Dusty brown "member" here (even though I henna ). So it's more a dusty reddish-brown tbh. Disrespectful.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Cheleigh @sunkissedbronze @TrulyBlessed


----------



## MileHighDiva

I had a hairgasm this weekend at an open house, upon entering the laundry room.


----------



## vanray

Calculus class has me ready to rip my hair out


----------



## HaveSomeWine

Oddly, the Kanechom Acai Mask provided slip and easy detangling for my hair when I used it yesterday despite my not leaving it in for nearly as long as the first time.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MileHighDiva said:


> I had a hairgasm this weekend at an open house, upon entering the laundry room.


I'd have to pay someone to come and wash my hair for me every once in a while


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Cattypus1 said:


> Wait until you start to gray...dusty red-brown, checking in!  That color is one of the reasons I don't even try to cover the gray.


Mama noooo


----------



## GGsKin

Cattypus1 said:


> Wait until you start to gray...dusty red-brown, checking in!  That color is one of the reasons I don't even try to cover the gray.





whosthatcurl said:


> Mama noooo


----------



## Lissa0821

Eco Styler gel with Black Castor and Flax seed oil has been the latest craze on Youtube.  I have watched a few videos, feeling a little tempted....... I can not forget Eco Styler gels do me dirty by drying out my hair no matter what.  So I know in my knower I will stick with Wetline Extreme gel for now.


----------



## Royalq

So i did a little Ph experiment on the water in my house. My drinking water (the little faucet next to the main one in the kitchen) was a perfect 7. But the main faucet water where I occasionally wash my hair and my shower water were very alkaline and clocked in at 11-12. So I decided to add a ACV rinse using the drinking water as a final step to close my cuticles after using very alkaline water to wash.
Oh and I ordered another wig. Bobbi Boss Haven in Black cherry. So pretty!


----------



## Cattypus1

AbsyBlvd said:


>


I passed that color on to my dd. I didn't realize it was my natural color until I went natural. I thought the chemical in the relaxer caused the color "change".  Little did I know!!!  That's what happens what you are relaxed for your entire adult life.  Not only did I not find the unicorn curls I had been dreaming about but I found the dusty red-brown was mine.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

shawnyblazes said:


> @Cheleigh @sunkissedbronze @TrulyBlessed



Thank you!


----------



## GGsKin

Cattypus1 said:


> I passed that color on to my dd. I didn't realize it was my natural color until I went natural. I thought the chemical in the relaxer caused the color "change".  Little did I know!!!  That's what happens what you are relaxed for your entire adult life.  Not only did I not find the unicorn curls I had been dreaming about but I found the dusty red-brown was mine.



It's funny..I have a love/hate relationship with the brown. I think the relaxer did affect my hair colour. My hair has been naturally darker. Now I've got this henna, it's quite a rich red/brown that I like. 

You did not find the unicorn curls you had been dreaming of? I don't know the type of curls you were imagining, but curls you did find are wonderfully unicornesque


----------



## Cattypus1

AbsyBlvd said:


> It's funny..I have a love/hate relationship with the brown. I think the relaxer did affect my hair colour. My hair has been naturally darker. Now I've got this henna, it's quite a rich red/brown that I like.
> 
> You did not find the unicorn curls you had been dreaming of? I don't know the type of curls you were imagining, but curls you did find are wonderfully unicornesque


Yeah, well, it's not that I don't like them...it's that I wasn't ready for what actually grows up there--fine, penspring sized coils. I hear that's a common problem among the newly natural.  I'm a work in progress.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> So i did a little Ph experiment on the water in my house. My drinking water (the little faucet next to the main one in the kitchen) was a perfect 7. But the main faucet water where I occasionally wash my hair and my shower water were very alkaline and clocked in at 11-12. So I decided to add a ACV rinse using the drinking water as a final step to close my cuticles after using very alkaline water to wash.
> Oh and I ordered another wig. Bobbi Boss Haven in Black cherry. So pretty!


I love 99j


----------



## Royalq

whosthatcurl said:


> I love 99j


Im trying to branch out and wear more color. Im usually a 1b gurl. I bought a wig in 4 and it complimented my brown skin so well! I hope this 99j looks good too.


----------



## faithVA

rileypak said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> The TGIN leave in is really nice but if it's still in the rounded bottle, be prepared for a fight getting it out when you get close to the half of it done (if you continue to use it). I like that leave in and had to let it go because of the packaging because I refuse to fight my hair products to get out of bottles.


I put mine in a different bottle. I love it to much to let the bottle get in the way. I did say I was going to write them about it though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@ChanelNo5 @spanishteardrops


----------



## VimiJn

faithVA said:


> I got this dusty stuff as well. And now it's even worse with the gray hair. The gray just makes it look even dustier.


Team dusty brown checking in


----------



## Sharpened

Check out @divachyk new avatar. Ooo, nice...


----------



## niknakmac

My twist outs have been poofing up like crazy and they have not been lasting mor than a day.  I didn't think the air had that much moisture in it but I guess I was wrong.  I'm going back to basics to tavkle this problem after I wash I will use leave in conditioner and a shea butter and coconut oil only mix.  I can not stand it when my twist out doesn't last.  Can I get 3 days at least?


----------



## DarkJoy

faithVA said:


> Do we have a dusty brown hair support group? I need therapy.




I need to join this group. it's a turrble natural color.  Dusty with gray.  lol. Henna brightens it a bit. the roots growing in make me every time! lol


----------



## faithVA

DarkJoy said:


> I need to join this group. it's a turrble natural color.  Dusty with gray.  lol. Henna brightens it a bit. the roots growing in make me every time! lol


It really is a sad color. People are like love your gray.  Whatever! Leave me lone.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Think I'm going to buy a mini fridge for my hair products.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

Why does everyone around here have such dry and damaged cotton candy hair? You would think there was a deep conditioner shortage going on. It doesn't seem to matter what background- white American, Chinese, Bengali, Mexican, etc. The ones with naturally straight hair are the worst offenders. All of the ones with healthy hair seem to have curly hair and are typically Caribbean Latina or other kind of Caribbean. The African girls here seem to wear healthy looking braids mostly but the ones who are probably protective styling under their weaves at least have healthy looking, styled weaves. Naturally straight haired girls must not have gotten the healthy hair movement memo because even the Indian girls have busted, haylike hair over here.


----------



## vevster

If I had to drop to two lines it would be

The Mane Choice
Uncle Funky's Daughter 

That says a LOT considering my stash.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

MileHighDiva said:


> I had a hairgasm this weekend at an open house, upon entering the laundry room.



That's pretty sweet!  Must be the home of a fellow LHCFer


----------



## Pygmy_puff

I don't know why I waited so long to get a fogless shower mirror. It's so much easier to wash and style my hair in the shower now. And I don't have to worry about cleaning all the flecks of conditioner that get all over the place when I do my wash and goes in front of the bathroom sink. I love my new shower mirror!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Pygmy_puff said:


> I don't know why I waited so long to get a fogless shower mirror. It's so much easier to wash and style my hair in the shower now. And I don't have to worry about cleaning all the flecks of conditioner that get all over the place when I do my wash and goes in front of the bathroom sink. I love my new shower mirror!



Which one did you get? I loved mine when I first got it, but it kept falling off of the shower walls (the section wasn't strong enough). It finally cracked.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Naptural85's hair in the video below is a little shorter than mine, but otherwise it is an EXACT match to my curl pattern . . . and the density looks about the same as well.

I want to write her now, and ask her about knots and porosity. 

I detangle in a different manner than her method in the video, but it is cool to finally see someone with your same curl pattern!


----------



## kanozas

Wanted to share this earlier but it's a good product.  I bought it on a whim and it gave me very good and lasting moisturization with just a little bit.  Dollartree ....I just saw online where they are changing their packaging...it's not going to be in Dollartree for long, I suppose.  Smells great, too.  Shampoo actually moistures as well.  Anybody else try it?  Reason I picked it up was due to a Youtube and the fact it says it's free of parabens.


----------



## divachyk

Sharpened said:


> Check out @divachyk new avatar. Ooo, nice...


You made my day!!! Thank you. @Sharpened


----------



## Pygmy_puff

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Which one did you get? I loved mine when I first got it, but it kept falling off of the shower walls (the section wasn't strong enough). It finally cracked.


I ordered mine from Amazon, here's the link:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00XMJNH88/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A28S3OI56M0MLS&psc=1
It hasn't fallen off yet, but it's only been a couple days. I have mine suctioned onto my glass shower door.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Pygmy_puff said:


> I ordered mine from Amazon, here's the link:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00XMJNH88/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A28S3OI56M0MLS&psc=1
> It hasn't fallen off yet, but it's only been a couple days. I have mine suctioned onto my glass shower door.


----------



## Aggie

Reduce my Stash! Reduce my Stash! Reduce my Stash some more...!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think I'm going to turn my office into my relaxation/hair/makeup room. Then I have an excuse for the mini fridge


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Aggie said:


> Reduce my Stash! Reduce my Stash! Reduce my Stash some more...!



What are your holy grails, @Aggie?


----------



## Jas123

whosthatcurl said:


> I really don't like this dusty color my hair naturally has. It's like a 1B or a 2. It makes me feel like my hair is dirty I know I should just chill out on doing anything chemical to my hair though





Honey Bee said:


> My hair is the same color, I hate it in the winter but once summer comes with the highlights, it's ok... unless of course I'm trynna match it to fake hair, then we got problems.
> 
> I wanted to wear my real hair out this summer but the way this length is set up ...  Ionno.





faithVA said:


> I got this dusty stuff as well. And now it's even worse with the gray hair. The gray just makes it look even dustier.


Add me to the dusty brigade... I'm about to dye it black


----------



## faithVA

Jas123 said:


> Add me to the dusty brigade... I'm about to dye it black


I dye mines black but it only stays dark for 2 weeks. It actually never gets black, but sometimes I can get it a dark brown.


----------



## Jas123

faithVA said:


> I dye mines black but it only stays dark for 2 weeks. It actually never gets black, but sometimes I can get it a dark brown.


I noticed since I went natural my black doesn't last either, and I'm using permanent hair color- and don't let me use henna, it's a wrap


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@indefinite


----------



## faithVA

Jas123 said:


> I noticed since I went natural my black doesn't last either, and I'm using permanent hair color- and don't let me use henna, it's a wrap


Yeah it is harder natural. However, if I rollerset or straighten it does look darker. Stretching the hair definitely makes it look better.

My hair was 22 different colors when I used henna  It was horrible.


----------



## ms.blue

ms.blue said:


> I went to 4 bss looking for this gel plus online....can't find this particular gel anywhere.


Edit to 5 bss and still can't find the black castor and flaxseed version.


----------



## Smiley79

The level of laziness that I have been experiencing with my hair is beyond ridiculous.  I've been putting off wash/cowashing each day this week. And on my best day, I'm serving a low bun.
I'm gonna pay the price when I have to detangle my hair Friday. I'm definately gonna have to do a prepoo treatment.


----------



## sharifeh

a virgin relaxer service at a decent mid-high end salon costs so much- not as much as keratin but approaching that price -it's been so long since I've gotten one
I tried to look at this high end place, they wanted $325 for a virgin phytorelaxer application- uh no way, that is the price of a keratin - not that I want keratin again, I don't- but I think a relaxer should cost way less


----------



## gn1g

Smiley79 said:


> The level of laziness that I have been experiencing with my hair is beyond ridiculous.  I've been putting off wash/cowashing each day this week. And on my best day, I'm serving a low bun.
> I'm gonna pay the price when I have to detangle my hair Friday. I'm definately gonna have to do a prepoo treatment.




I've done this before a few times.  Filled my hair up with a ton of conditioner with slip and combed it out, whatever you do don't go to a salon, they will tear your head up, lol fr


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y'all pray for my edges...


----------



## Smiley79

gn1g said:


> I've done this before a few times.  Filled my hair up with a ton of conditioner with slip and combed it out, whatever you do don't go to a salon, they will tear your head up, lol fr



LOL


----------



## Anaisin

Eden bodyworks has a new hair & body butter, refresher, and a mousse


----------



## GGsKin

I went and ripped off some ends the other day, being careless and not wetting my hair before detangling a braid. I'm not gonna lie, I think I'm over it now but I was mad at my impatient self for a couple of days lol.


----------



## Evolving78

AbsyBlvd said:


> I went and ripped off some ends the other day, being careless and not wetting my hair before detangling a braid. I'm not gonna lie, I think I'm over it now but I was mad at my impatient self for a couple of days lol.


You aren't alone. I accidentally ripped out some strands caught on a hair clip. I need to replace them.. I'm not over it yet...


----------



## Evolving78

sharifeh said:


> a virgin relaxer service at a decent mid-high end salon costs so much- not as much as keratin but approaching that price -it's been so long since I've gotten one
> I tried to look at this high end place, they wanted $325 for a virgin phytorelaxer application- uh no way, that is the price of a keratin - not that I want keratin again, I don't- but I think a relaxer should cost way less


You better go to the hood! Just look at the products the stylist uses! Lol if he/she has brown gel and pump it up spray,  Run!


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> Yeah it is harder natural. However, if I rollerset or straighten it does look darker. Stretching the hair definitely makes it look better.
> 
> My hair was 22 different colors when I used henna  It was horrible.


I'm never gonna get rid of this blonde unless I use a permanent hair color, or grow it out... I guess I will just stick to black cherry until it grows out.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My TGIN order arrived and there are TWO (2) problems with it.

One of the problems with my order is my fault, and one is not:
I ordered the sample poo, condish, mask, and moisturizer collection, but I was actually mainly just interested in the leave-in. I figured I'd better satisfy my curiosity about the shampoo and the mask in the form of samples. MY FAULT:  For SOME reason I thought the sample collection included a sample of the Green Tea Super Moist Leave In. IT DOES NOT. (Harumph).​
I also ordered a 2 oz. sample of the twisting creme. HOWEVER, it is not in the box. (Sigh). Everything else was fine: All soaps accounted for. (Aside: I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the African black soap.).​
So now I don't want to order 2 oz. of the leave-in and pay shipping fees again. Yet, I don't want to spend $15 (I believe) for it at Target just to try it out. But I want the leave-in, because that was the whole point of even looking at TGIN, because I'm still in need of a staple moisturizing leave-in.

Sigh: I'm going to end up getting it from Target. I can return it if it doesn't work well with my hair.


----------



## beingofserenity

I got an internship for the summer.  I have three months till it starts.  I think I'm going to braid my hair up and use that xcel spray I got until then.  Hopefully, it'll give me some inches.  I'm probably going to wear my hair blown out throughout the internship.


----------



## faithVA

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My TGIN order arrived and there are TWO (2) problems with it.
> 
> One of the problems with my order is my fault, and one is not:
> I ordered the sample poo, condish, mask, and moisturizer collection, but I was actually mainly just interested in the leave-in. I figured I'd better satisfy my curiosity about the shampoo and the mask in the form of samples. MY FAULT:  For SOME reason I thought the sample collection included a sample of the Green Tea Super Moist Leave In. IT DOES NOT. (Harumph).​
> I also ordered a 2 oz. sample of the twisting creme. HOWEVER, it is not in the box. (Sigh). Everything else was fine: All soaps accounted for. (Aside: I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the African black soap.).​
> So now I don't want to order 2 oz. of the leave-in and pay shipping fees again. Yet, I don't want to spend $15 (I believe) for it at Target just to try it out. But I want the leave-in, because that was the whole point of even looking at TGIN, because I'm still in need of a staple moisturizing leave-in.
> 
> Sigh: I'm going to end up getting it from Target. I can return it if it doesn't work well with my hair.


Just get it and return it. I love mine but you will hate  the bottle.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

faithVA said:


> Just get it and return it. I love mine but you will hate  the bottle.



Thanks, @faithVA. I am KICKIN' myself. LOL. Oh, well. 

Your post made me feel better.  Thanks again.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I hate to say it, but I think this silicone-containing TGIN deep conditioner is giving me well-moisturized hair. I don't want to like you, TGIN DC!

And it dawns on me: The more good products I trial, the more time it's going to take to nail my regimen.


----------



## JerriBlank

I've  GOT to get an appointment  with Reniece this year. Smh.


----------



## CodeRed

I'm just going to give up. My curiosity for different hair products is most likely never going to go away. My regimen has been the same for a while but the desire to try different products comes and goes. Ah well. I have a small stash now (16 items total) so as long as I keep it from getting out of hand I should be ok.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@1QTPie @buddy78 @Froreal3


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This why I said pray for my edges. Idk why I did this to myself. Being impatient and stuff. Best to believe I'm spraying that X21 lbvs. It'll be awhile before I go back to a braiding shop. My eyebrows cute though


----------



## HaveSomeWine

I just had a nightmare that I flat ironed my hair going over the same sections of hair like ten times each. I did my whole head like that and when I finally went to wash it, it was permanently straight. I woke up soaked in sweat. Smh.


----------



## Aggie

*


YvetteWithJoy said:



			What are your holy grails, @Aggie?
		
Click to expand...

Will answer this question later this evening. Rushing getting ready for work at the moment.
*
@YvetteWithJoy 
*
ETA: 

So far my HGs are:*

-Annabelle's Perfect Blends Deep Conditioners and Refresher Sprays.
-Kerastase Deep Conditioners
-Redken Deep Conditioners
-Elucence Shampoos
-Keracare Shampoos, Deep Conditioners, Leave-ins and Moisturizers
-She Scent It - everything I've tried so far in this line but I have a ways to go still because I own at least 3/4 of what they sell except the cowashes. I don't particularly care for any cowash conditioners since I prefer shampoo with suds.
-Naturelle Grow Hibiscus and Honey Leave-in
-Bekura Honey Latte and Tonga Mousse Leave-ins

I believe added to this list will be J. Monique's Naturals - my hair is loving her products so far.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My bun is bigger. A lot bigger. I'm happy with that.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Aggie said:


> Will answer this question later this evening. Rushing getting ready for work at the moment.



No worries! Take your time. I look forward to reading your list.


----------



## Evolving78

I have a ton of studying to do. I washed my hair, so my hair fever s


whosthatcurl said:


> This why I said pray for my edges. Idk why I did this to myself. Being impatient and stuff. Best to believe I'm spraying that X21 lbvs. It'll be awhile before I go back to a braiding shop. My eyebrows cute though


girl get some oil too!


----------



## sarumoki

Thinking about going back to my sulfur oil and hoping that the smell just won't penetrate through my wigs.


----------



## **SaSSy**

How long should I keep wearing my beehive braid, that I wear underneath my braids?

I was thinking 7-8 weeks, but maybe that's too long?


----------



## brownb83

Bought my first wand curler! Im so excited.


----------



## sarumoki

I let myself get so lazy with my hair and now I'm paying the price. Thank God for Mane & Tail detangler otherwise my transition would've been cut short way ahead of schedule.


----------



## irisak

So my laziness has turned relaxer day into relaxer weekend. I texlaxed and colored with manic panic last night but I'm still DCing, and need to rollerset and trim.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

So, I just used up a 32.5 oz. jar of Kanechom Acai Conditioning Mask in three washes. Heavy handed or nah? LOL.


----------



## Nightingale

I thought about changing my wash day from Friday to some other weekday, but decided against it because then I couldn't participate in the "what are your weekend hair plans?" threads.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Nightingale said:


> I thought about changing my wash day from Friday to some other weekday, but decided against it because then I couldn't participate in the "what are your weekend hair plans?" threads.


Nightingale (and all ladies), please don't think this is a stupid question but those that wash and condition weekly, do you think it damages your hair or do you think your hair is better for it?  I ask because I have seen so many blogs and posts where women say that weekly washes is too much.  I barely make it 7 days before I feel as though I NEED to wash and condition my hair (start Sunday night and end Sunday afternoon) - what are your thoughts please?


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Bad&Bougee said:


> Nightingale (and all ladies), please don't think this is a stupid question but those that wash and condition weekly, do you think it damages your hair or do you think your hair is better for it?  I ask because I have seen so many blogs and posts where women say that weekly washes is too much.  I barely make it 7 days before I feel as though I NEED to wash and condition my hair (start Sunday night and end Sunday afternoon) - what are your thoughts please?


I think everyone is different and has different hair/scalp needs. If you feel like you need to wash, then it's probably because you need to! I usually wash 1-2 times per week otherwise my scalp gets itchy and irritated. My mom, on the other hand, can go two weeks without a problem m. Just do what feels right and pay attention to how your hair/scalp reacts and you will be fine


----------



## Nightingale

Bad&Bougee said:


> Nightingale (and all ladies), please don't think this is a stupid question but those that wash and condition weekly, do you think it damages your hair or do you think your hair is better for it?  I ask because I have seen so many blogs and posts where women say that weekly washes is too much.  I barely make it 7 days before I feel as though I NEED to wash and condition my hair (start Sunday night and end Sunday afternoon) - what are your thoughts please?



@Pygmy_puff  is right about it depending on your hair and scalp needs. My hair can stay moisturized for up to two weeks without washing, but my sensitive scalp cannot go that long. To avoid scalp irritation and flakes, I MUST shampoo and scalp exfoliate at least once a week.

Lifestyle is another consideration. When I'm working out regularly and not protective styling, I need to wash at least twice a week. Another thing to consider is strand thickness. If you have fine hair, frequent washing and styling could be too much manipulation.

I think the key when you're washing more often is to be gentle and pay attention to your hair's moisture/protein balance.


----------



## Napp

I hate my hair. I'm so unhappy with it. cutting more off just makes it worse. my hair sucks. I don't know what to do next


----------



## rileypak

HaveSomeWine said:


> So, I just used up a *32.5 oz. jar *of Kanechom Acai Conditioning Mask in three washes. *Heavy handed or nah? *LOL.


 
I use about 4-6 ounces of DC and 4 ounces of creamy leave in per wash so I understand


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Feenix


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> I hate my hair. I'm so unhappy with it. cutting more off just makes it worse. my hair sucks. I don't know what to do next


Put it away? Maybe putting it away for a time will help you relax and view your hair more objectively?


----------



## Sharpened

Another length during washing milestone: hair wrapping around my lips. I thought it was shed hair until I pulled it. I guess it is time to wash in sections. I hate washing in sections...


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Nightingale said:


> @Pygmy_puff  is right about it depending on your hair and scalp needs. My hair can stay moisturized for up to two weeks without washing, but my sensitive scalp cannot go that long. To avoid scalp irritation and flakes, I MUST shampoo and scalp exfoliate at least once a week.
> 
> Lifestyle is another consideration. When I'm working out regularly and not protective styling, I need to wash at least twice a week. Another thing to consider is strand thickness. If you have fine hair, frequent washing and styling could be too much manipulation.
> 
> I think the key when you're washing more often is to be gentle and pay attention to your hair's moisture/protein balance.


I am similar to you and @Pygmy_puff when it comes to scalp issues.  My hair stays moisturized as well and can hold a style for 2 weeks but my scalp commands far more attention.  And great reminder about protein/moisture balance.  I do a 5 minute reconstructor every 2 to 3 weeks and pretreat and deep condition when not using protein.  I do have fine, coarse hair but no issues with hair loss due to weekly manipulation (thank goodness).

Thanks for the feedback ALL.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Napp said:


> I hate my hair. I'm so unhappy with it. cutting more off just makes it worse. my hair sucks. I don't know what to do next


What exactly don't you like about your hair?  Is it dry, do you dislike the texture, is it difficult to maintain.......?


----------



## Napp

Bad&Bougee said:


> What exactly don't you like about your hair?  Is it dry, do you dislike the texture, is it difficult to maintain.......?



I don't like the texture of my hair. It's rough. plus I can't grow it past apl. I wish I had silky textured hair


----------



## Napp

whosthatcurl said:


> Put it away? Maybe putting it away for a time will help you relax and view your hair more objectively?



I think I need to wear a wig or something. it's like I cut my hair into the awkward stage.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Napp said:


> I don't like the texture of my hair. It's rough. plus I can't grow it past apl. I wish I had silky textured hair


Rough hair usually signifies thirsty hair.  For a few weeks, you may want to consider prepooing and deep conditioning with quality products and a nice leave in conditioner.  It is going to take time to rehydrate those tresses but you should see significant improvements with a regular routine of prepooing and deep conditioning.

What shampoo and conditioner are you currently using?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Napp said:


> I think I need to wear a wig or something. it's like I cut my hair into the awkward stage.


I love wearing wigs and it is a great way to "hide" your hair until you can baby it back to health.  When wearing a wig just be sure you moisturize daily because they suck up product.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I hate my hair. I'm so unhappy with it. cutting more off just makes it worse. my hair sucks. I don't know what to do next




I'm sorry you're feeling this way


----------



## Evolving78

beingofserenity said:


> I got an internship for the summer.  I have three months till it starts.  I think I'm going to braid my hair up and use that xcel spray I got until then.  Hopefully, it'll give me some inches.  I'm probably going to wear my hair blown out throughout the internship.


I'm excited for you!


----------



## Evolving78

**SaSSy** said:


> How long should I keep wearing my beehive braid, that I wear underneath my braids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Napp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate my hair. I'm so unhappy with it. cutting more off just makes it worse. my hair sucks. I don't know what to do next
> 
> 
> 
> Girl I had got a haircut and it was the worst. I tried to fix it, and it just went downhill from there.
> I installed Senegalese twists. My hair grew out enough for me to feel comfortable with my own
Click to expand...


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Napp said:


> I think I need to wear a wig or something. it's like I cut my hair into the awkward stage.


I'm sorry you are feeling this way! I think @whosthatcurl has a good idea. Maybe a little protective styling can help you switch it up and get past the awkward length? Whatever you do, stop cutting unless you want to go for a big chop!
Hope it gets better for you!


----------



## CodeRed

Napp said:


> I don't like the texture of my hair. It's rough. plus I can't grow it past apl. I wish I had silky textured hair



At least you're good to admit it instead of beating around the bush.


----------



## beingofserenity

shortdub78 said:


> I'm excited for you!



Thanks!


----------



## ImanAdero

Been a long time since I've been on this side of the board!

I big chopped again! And it's so fly. I feel extra swaggy!

When my face gets thinner, you won't be be able to tell me nothing!


----------



## Froreal3

shawnyblazes said:


> @1QTPie @buddy78 @Froreal3


Aw, thanks girl! @shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Nightingale said:


> *I thought about changing my wash day from Friday to some other weekday, but decided against it because then I couldn't participate in the "what are your weekend hair plans?" threads.*


@Nightingale 
Awwww  This made me smile. (rough work week)

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Napp

Bad&Bougee said:


> Rough hair usually signifies thirsty hair.  For a few weeks, you may want to consider prepooing and deep conditioning with quality products and a nice leave in conditioner.  It is going to take time to rehydrate those tresses but you should see significant improvements with a regular routine of prepooing and deep conditioning.
> 
> What shampoo and conditioner are you currently using?



I treat my hair well and dc 1-2 times a week. 

I usually use Vitale pro but this wash day I used devacurl products.

I was trying to let my hair revert from the keratin so I haven't for about 3 months and I just can't seem to handle my "natural" hair.

Idk how to describe it but I hate the way it feels like it's coarse or something. that is the reason I liked BKT. Smooth hair and I keep my curls. without it products just kinda sit on my hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> I treat my hair well and dc 1-2 times a week.
> 
> I usually use Vitale pro but this wash day I used devacurl products.
> 
> I was trying to let my hair revert from the keratin so I haven't for about 3 months and I just can't seem to handle my "natural" hair.
> 
> Idk how to describe it but I hate the way it feels like it's coarse or something. that is the reason I liked BKT. Smooth hair and I keep my curls. without it products just kinda sit on my hair.


Ohh sounds like you have low porosity hair if I'm not mistaken


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Napp said:


> I treat my hair well and dc 1-2 times a week.
> 
> I usually use Vitale pro but this wash day I used devacurl products.
> 
> I was trying to let my hair revert from the keratin so I haven't for about 3 months and I just can't seem to handle my "natural" hair.
> 
> Idk how to describe it but I hate the way it feels like it's coarse or something. that is the reason I liked BKT. Smooth hair and I keep my curls. without it products just kinda sit on my hair.



Your hair looks really beautiful and shiny and manageable in your siggy. Can you just go back to BKT-ing it? It sounds like you don't want natural hair but you don't want relaxed hair. Have you tired of BKT-ing, or are the BKTs resulting in eventual damage or something?

HUGS! Because of the knotting and time-consuming detangling, if I could safely go from a 4a to a 3b, I would. It seems like you've got that going on.


----------



## Tefnut

How are these working for you? 

I just started taking them a few days ago but they changed the name to Hairfluence last year. 



beingofserenity said:


> I just started taking these hair envy vitamins.  I might just stick with these since they contain MSM, biotin, and silica among other things.
> 
> they contain:
> 
> *BIOTIN*
> Prevents hair loss, breakage & promotes overall healthy hair; for both existing hair and new growth.
> 
> *BAMBOO EXTRACT (Providing 70% Silica)*
> Bamboo extract naturally contains a high concentration of Silica, an essential nutrient that nourishes vital tissues in hair, skin & nails; encourages a healthier, more youthful appearance.
> 
> *COLLAGEN (Hydrolyzed)*
> Natural antioxidant providing 18 essential amino acids found to generate faster, healthier cell growth in hair, skin & nails.
> 
> *MSM (Methylsulfonylmethane)*
> Naturally-Occurring compound found in many foods; aids the body's production of collagen, promoting supple skin & hair.
> 
> *KERATIN*
> Naturally-Occurring protein in the body; aids in protecting and repairing damaged hair.
> 
> *VITAMIN C*
> Antioxidant that enhances immune function at a cellular level to promote healthy hair & skin.
> 
> *FOLATE (as folic acid)*
> Promotes the development of healthy DNA, which controls healthy tissue growth and cell activity.
> 
> *VITAMIN B12*
> Essential to red blood cell formation, which carries oxygen to scalp and hair follicles.
> 
> *VITAMIN A*
> Antioxidant promoting formation and maintenance of healthy cells.
> 
> *VITAMIN D3*
> Promotes the creation of new hair follicles and may "wake up" dormant follicles, providing fuller & more voluminous hair.
> 
> *THIAMIN(E)*
> Promotes lush, strong hair.


----------



## Alma Petra

Napp said:


> I treat my hair well and dc 1-2 times a week.
> 
> I usually use Vitale pro but this wash day I used devacurl products.
> 
> I was trying to let my hair revert from the keratin so I haven't for about 3 months and I just can't seem to handle my "natural" hair.
> 
> Idk how to describe it but I hate the way it feels like it's coarse or something. that is the reason I liked BKT. Smooth hair and I keep my curls. without it products just kinda sit on my hair.



I have exactly the same situation here. I don't like how coarse my hair is and I believe that a part of this might be because I'm unable to properly hydrate it, but at the same time I feel that there is a limit to the degree of softness I can achieve with hydration so a part of this roughness is natural and inherent to my hair and ideally I should accept it and love it.

I have parts of my hair that were accidentally texlaxed. These are my favourite parts because they have the softness of relaxed hair, they are easier to hydrate (my natural hair is therefore probably lo-po) and they have texture. I have parts that are relaxed straight. I dislike them because I love curls and coils better. And I have natural hair which I struggle with because of the frizziness mostly, and also to a lesser extent because of the roughness.

Anyway, my question to you is: why are you trying to get rid of the softness of the BKT? If I were able to get great results with BKT without side-effects, I'd definitely continue to use it. I have not tried BKT because I'm afraid it will damage my hair. But you have already tried it and it works, no?

You could also go back to Vitale pro if devacurl products are making you frustrated. And why not try bunning? I think that a bun can make you look professional yet cute, and you can get smooth and sleek edges that can hide the roughness by just mild brushing.

I have rediscovered that I can get my buns to look rather smooth by brushing and finger smoothing over slightly wet hair with conditioner and gel on, when my natural texture sure looks nothing like that. It dries quickly and I can then break the cast. It's great as a temporary disguise for botched second day hair 







Since you are APL, you can probably create a very juicy bun.


----------



## beingofserenity

Tefnut said:


> How are these working for you?
> 
> I just started taking them a few days ago but they changed the name to Hairfluence last year.



I am honestly not consistent. I take them for like 2-3 weeks and then stop for a few weeks. But when I have been, I noticed much harder nails and honestly I also feel that I've noticed slightly increased growth though that may not be from the vitamins. I think they are pretty good though. If you wanna start a challenge to take them, I'll join lol


----------



## HaveSomeWine

So, I went outside with wet/damp hair and it actually froze (well the outer/top parts). It became really hard and stiff and the coconut oil in my hair started flaking. It defrosted once I went back inside but still lol. I was terrified of handling the frozen parts and having it break off. It was 25 degrees outside. Lesson learned. Never go outside with wet/damp hair when the temperature is below freezing.


----------



## Sharpened

A Sally's opened up ten minutes from me, which is a shock since I live in the boonies.

I just remembered something. Not only did conditioner give me flakes, but it also flaked off my hair when it dried. I had to give up cowashing exclusively because of that.


----------



## shasha8685

I was sitting in my hairdressers chair and talking about my hair type. I mentioned that I think that I'm 4a. She exclaims " You are not a 4a....you're not even a 4!"

Come to find out I'm 3c.....my hairdresser said I probably thought I was a 4 because I have so much hair.

Now that I'm reading about this type, my hair actually makes sense.


----------



## Guinan

@Napp , I agree with the other poster; from your siggie and avatar pic your hair looks gorg!!!

Is the keratin treatment not working? How often are you using keratin?


----------



## HaveSomeWine

I got nice, soft second day wash and go hair using just Suave Naturals Ocean Breeze Conditioner and Coconut Oil. No crunch. I guess my hair is just trying to tell me that it hates gels/curling creams/curling custards/stylers and doesn't want me using them.


----------



## fifi134

So I BC'd for the second time last month and had braids in for 5 weeks. I took them out this past week and wore my hair short and LOVED it. I had had an appointment to get crochet twists and got them yesterday but I'm already itching to take them out bc I miss my hair. Has anyone taken extensions out 1-2 weeks after getting them?


----------



## Tefnut

Hmm... a challenge. Never headed one up before. Lemme get through this March detox and I'll consider it lol.

Are we the only 2 on here who's taking this? I haven't seen it meantioned anywhere else. I also bought Sports Research biotin 10,000 mcg to take with it.

For those unfamiliar with these products, see below:

Hairfluence Hair Vitamins (formerly Hair Envy):  

Sports Research 10,000 mcg Biotin with Coconut Oil:  



beingofserenity said:


> I am honestly not consistent. I take them for like 2-3 weeks and then stop for a few weeks. But when I have been, I noticed much harder nails and honestly I also feel that I've noticed slightly increased growth though that may not be from the vitamins. I think they are pretty good though. If you wanna start a challenge to take them, I'll join lol


----------



## LavenderMint

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Really, Mea? Thanks for sharing.
> 
> So, is your sister's hair natural? Does your sister believe the whole system should be used or is she recommending a specific product or two? TIA!
> 
> ETA: How long did she use it before she noticed an improvement in manageability?


I'm laaaaaaaaaaate. 
She is a mostly straight hair natural. She keeps telling me to try it but I haven't really seen any ringing endorsements from curly naturals and they haven't responded to those questions on their IG or FB. 
According to her: "I think using the whole system gives me better results. I've used just the shampoo and conditioner without the caramel treatment and the results weren't as good. I noticed improved manageability after the first use and it gets better after each use. I only do the caramel treatment once a month whether I'm straightening it or not." My question, since it seems like the caramel treatment is the  most important part, is whether it performs the same without the brand's shampoo & conditioner. Unfortunately, she has not tried that. 
I hope that helps!! I really enjoyed interviewing her. We usually don't talk hair much because our hair is so different and our attitudes towards it are too.


----------



## Dee_33

My hair loves Camile Rose products, guess I've finally found my go to line of products. I use the ginger rinse, pear custard cond, and curl love milk. I get soft, moisturized, shiny hair each time. She better never change the formulas.


----------



## AgeinATL

luving me said:


> My hair loves Camile Rose products, guess I've finally found my go to line of products. I use the ginger rinse, pear custard cond, and curl love milk. I get soft, moisturized, shiny hair each time. She better never change the formulas.



If you can imagine, her products were even BETTER before she went mainstream...


----------



## Dee_33

AgeinATL said:


> If you can imagine, her products were even BETTER before she went mainstream...



omg, i wish i'd tried them sooner.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MeaWea said:


> I'm laaaaaaaaaaate.
> She is a mostly straight hair natural. She keeps telling me to try it but I haven't really seen any ringing endorsements from curly naturals and they haven't responded to those questions on their IG or FB.
> According to her: "I think using the whole system gives me better results. I've used just the shampoo and conditioner without the caramel treatment and the results weren't as good. I noticed improved manageability after the first use and it gets better after each use. I only do the caramel treatment once a month whether I'm straightening it or not." My question, since it seems like the caramel treatment is the  most important part, is whether it performs the same without the brand's shampoo & conditioner. Unfortunately, she has not tried that.
> I hope that helps!! I really enjoyed interviewing her. We usually don't talk hair much because our hair is so different and our attitudes towards it are too.



Thanks so much, @MeaWea. I really appreciate it. Helpful. I always appreciate your posts.

And there's no late!


----------



## AgeinATL

luving me said:


> omg, i wish i'd tried them sooner.



When she first launched her products were AMAZING. Her DC, JAI, Aloe Whipped Gel, and Hair Milk all changed. The only thing that still works well for my hair is the JAI twist butter but it is still a really good line. I always recommend it to newbies because I feel like you can't really go wrong with her products.


----------



## Coilystep

fifi134 said:


> So I BC'd for the second time last month and had braids in for 5 weeks. I took them out this past week and wore my hair short and LOVED it. I had had an appointment to get crochet twists and got them yesterday but I'm already itching to take them out bc I miss my hair. Has anyone taken extensions out 1-2 weeks after getting them?


I've done it before.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@LadyChe


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

*ONE* product that is a detangler, cleanser, AND deep treatment?!?? How often would I be able to use this product, I wonder: Sometime I detangle twice a week, sometimes once a week, and sometimes once every 10 days or so, depending on whether I'm in a protective hairstyle or not. Twice a week cleansing with / use of this product seems like it could make for too much protein.

I emailed the company to see if they had a sample available and to find out what the instructions for use of the product are. For instance, could I sit with this on my head under the steamer or dryer for 30 minutes?, I wonder.

Also, shikakai powder is high on the list, and some folk have problem with it. I've never tried it.

I'd love to be able to streamline my regimen with a product that could do all three (detangle, cleanse, and DC/DT). Then I could detangle/cleanse/DT, rinse, apply styler, and go. That would make for WAY less manipulation of my hair.

*INGREDIENTS*
Purified water, Soupnut, Shikakai Powder, Jojoba oil,  Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol (Vegetable), Panthenol (ProVitamin B5), Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein,  Vegetable Glycerin (and) Equisetum arvense (Horsetail) Leaf Extract (and) Salvia officinalis (Sage) Leaf Extract (and) Urtica urens (Nettle) Leaf Extract (and) Rosemarinus officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract (and) Matricaria recutita (Chamomile) Flower Extract, Salix alba (White Willow) Bark Extract (and) Hibiscus sabdariffa (Hibiscus) Flower Extract (and) Panax ginseng (Ginseng) Root Extract (and) Ilex raraguariensis (Yerba Mate) Leaf Extract (and) Gluconolactone (and) Sodium Benzoate

https://www.natureskinshop.com/clea...-hair-loss-for-gorgeous-shiny-healthy-hair-39


----------



## Saludable84

Nightingale said:


> @Pygmy_puff  is right about it depending on your hair and scalp needs. My hair can stay moisturized for up to two weeks without washing, but my sensitive scalp cannot go that long. To avoid scalp irritation and flakes, I MUST shampoo and scalp exfoliate at least once a week.



@Bad&Bougee this all day. 

I can go 2 weeks without washing. I washed today and my hair was still soft and moisturized. But according to my scalp, it was time. My scalp needs to be exfoliated and cleansed weekly.


----------



## Napp

Alma Petra said:


> I have exactly the same situation here. I don't like how coarse my hair is and I believe that a part of this might be because I'm unable to properly hydrate it, but at the same time I feel that there is a limit to the degree of softness I can achieve with hydration so a part of this roughness is natural and inherent to my hair and ideally I should accept it and love it.
> 
> I have parts of my hair that were accidentally texlaxed. These are my favourite parts because they have the softness of relaxed hair, they are easier to hydrate (my natural hair is therefore probably lo-po) and they have texture. I have parts that are relaxed straight. I dislike them because I love curls and coils better. And I have natural hair which I struggle with because of the frizziness mostly, and also to a lesser extent because of the roughness.
> 
> Anyway, my question to you is: why are you trying to get rid of the softness of the BKT? If I were able to get great results with BKT without side-effects, I'd definitely continue to use it. I have not tried BKT because I'm afraid it will damage my hair. But you have already tried it and it works, no?
> 
> You could also go back to Vitale pro if devacurl products are making you frustrated. And why not try bunning? I think that a bun can make you look professional yet cute, and you can get smooth and sleek edges that can hide the roughness by just mild brushing.
> 
> I have rediscovered that I can get my buns to look rather smooth by brushing and finger smoothing over slightly wet hair with conditioner and gel on, when my natural texture sure looks nothing like that. It dries quickly and I can then break the cast. It's great as a temporary disguise for botched second day hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are APL, you can probably create a very juicy bun.



Unfortunately I cut like 5 inches of uneven hair not to long ago and she shape of my hair sucks now. buns are ok but my hair is kinda too short for high buns which I love to wear. I don't wear buns often though because they seem to break off my hair in the middle. I plan on going back to the bkt. I'm just giving my hair a break for a while.




pelohello said:


> @Napp , I agree with the other poster; from your siggie and avatar pic your hair looks gorg!!!
> 
> Is the keratin treatment not working? How often are you using keratin?



The treatment works great. although I last used a different brand than the one I had success with. It was terrible. so I am letting it revert as much as possible before I start over again.



YvetteWithJoy said:


> Your hair looks really beautiful and shiny and manageable in your siggy. Can you just go back to BKT-ing it? It sounds like you don't want natural hair but you don't want relaxed hair. Have you tired of BKT-ing, or are the BKTs resulting in eventual damage or something?
> 
> HUGS! Because of the knotting and time-consuming detangling, if I could safely go from a 4a to a 3b, I would. It seems like you've got that going on.




Bkt works for me but I don't do it regularly. 3 times a year max. I was letting my hair revert as much as possible so I can do a root to tip application and start over.

My hair looks easy but it's not. Looks can be deceiving. my siggy is after a fresh bkt. I wish I still had fotki to show some old pics of the nature of my hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair is annoying. I kinda wish my face wasnt so fat because I would try out a tapered natural cut. Ive been thinking about some crochet box braids for a few months though. I also may be cutting my hair back to below APL (my hair hasnt been that short in years )


----------



## JerriBlank

Ordered some Doctor's Best Hyaluronic acid and MSM pills. They have the shark cartilage in them that some other popular brand of hair vits has. I'm using them for joint benefits as well. Hoping to see additional hair growth and better skin!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

3 weeks down in this crochet.  3 weeks to go.

Hot dog!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm kind of curious about Super Wet Natural Look Styling Gel, the Aloe version.

Of course, it's overpriced at Amazon. Several bloggers and vloggers I follow really love this gel. I wonder if it's any different from Wetline.

I ran the ingredients list through the ewg.org site, and only the methylchloroisothiazolinone and methylisothiazolinone generated a rating of concern, but not a severe concern.


----------



## tolly

its only 7 years  since I first BC, and this is the fourth round of growing out my hair. I did 18months natural allowed by 6 months of relaxed hair then BC for three cycles. 
this is the first time I am actually content with my hair, the slow growth rate, the texture, the short length, I am finally satisfied. I know it will get longer with care and I am not saying I will stop taking care of it.


----------



## TwistedRoots

I got some box braids Saturday. A young Nigerian woman did them...normally her and an older woman do them together but the older woman was busy she assisted in the end. Anyhow, I gave very specific directions on how I wanted my hair done. Well the older woman fussed at her for not making the front of my hair "closer/tighter"...I said ma'am no disrespect but I would like to keep my edges so I asked her do it this way. She seemed annoyed but IDC... guess who has box braids and edges?! ME!


----------



## Sharpened

TwistedRoots said:


> I got some box braids Saturday. A young Nigerian woman did them...normally her and an older woman do them together but the older woman was busy she assisted in the end. Anyhow, I gave very specific directions on how I wanted my hair done. Well the older woman fussed at her for not making the front of my hair "closer/tighter"...I said ma'am no disrespect but I would like to keep my edges so I asked her do it this way. She seemed annoyed but IDC... guess who has box braids and edges?! ME!


----------



## vevster

Between UFD's glossy spray and The Mane Choice Gel. My twistouts are  transformed!!!


----------



## Lissa0821

I made up my mind to purchase a Q-Redew hair steamer as another trinket to add to my hair care regimen. I said a quick Thank You Jesus when the site listed that it would be available sometime in April.  By then my itch for something new will be gone.


----------



## Nightingale

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm kind of curious about Super Wet Natural Look Styling Gel, the Aloe version.
> 
> Of course, it's overpriced at Amazon. Several bloggers and vloggers I follow really love this gel. I wonder if it's any different from Wetline.
> 
> I ran the ingredients list through the ewg.org site, and only the methylchloroisothiazolinone and methylisothiazolinone generated a rating of concern, but not a severe concern.



Superwet didnt work that great for me. I  tried Wetline after SuperWet and had much better results with Wetline.


----------



## DarkJoy

found my holy grail product combination. Finally! it's only been since 2012!

The trick is the sealer. my homemade oil mix that contains a lot of jojoba and other oils. with that and the x21 cream I can count on almost no frizz twist outs.


----------



## DarkJoy

oan, it's been 8 days since a DC and full wash. didnt get the chance and been anxious to try the Nioxin scalp renew too. 

If I wait too long to shampoo my hair starts bailing out from the roots. will do my best to make time tonight.


----------



## beingofserenity

Tefnut said:


> Hmm... a challenge. Never headed one up before. Lemme get through this March detox and I'll consider it lol.
> 
> Are we the only 2 on here who's taking this? I haven't seen it meantioned anywhere else. I also bought Sports Research biotin 10,000 mcg to take with it.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with these products, see below:
> 
> Hairfluence Hair Vitamins (formerly Hair Envy):
> 
> Sports Research 10,000 mcg Biotin with Coconut Oil:



I got one of those daily vitamin pill boxes. I think it will help me take the vitamins everyday. The reviewers on Amazon post really impressive results so I reallllly want to be consistent and see how they work for me.


----------



## movingforward

I spent most of the afternoon yesterday straightening my hair.  I looked in the mirror at work today and decided to go back to my curly hair.

I really don't care for straight hair on me.  I looked like everyone else in the office.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I think I need to go back to having two types of wash days: (1) a streamlined/quick-as-possible-wash day and (2) a do-all-processes-that-are-beneficial wash day.

I keep trying to streamline and overlap steps, but I keep being pulled back to doing each step separately with different, dedicated products. Discovering Qhemet's Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee is throwing me for a bit of a loop.

Patience. It'll come to me.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I really hate when ppl ask me what I use in my hair and the moment I say that I use gel...they have a heart attack.

Oh...and then I have to correct them on how the gels I use do not have alcohol and I need gel for hold.

I use a lot of leave in conditioner and then seal it in with an oil before I rake my gel in...my hair is not dying. Obviously I know what I'm doing when I can do a hair flip with my curly hair!

I also have edges. 

So please take your heart attack somewhere else out of my face and request an ekg.


----------



## trueheartofgold

SmilingElephant said:


> I really hate when ppl ask me what I use in my hair and the moment I say that I use gel...they have a heart attack.
> 
> Oh...and then I have to correct them on how the gels I use do not have alcohol and I need gel for hold.
> 
> I use a lot of leave in conditioner and then seal it in with an oil before I rake my gel in...my hair is not dying. Obviously I know what I'm doing when I can do a hair flip with my curly hair!
> 
> I also have edges.
> 
> So please take your heart attack somewhere else out of my face and request an ekg.



Story...of...my...life!!!!


----------



## Cattypus1

MeaWea said:


> I'm laaaaaaaaaaate.
> She is a mostly straight hair natural. She keeps telling me to try it but I haven't really seen any ringing endorsements from curly naturals and they haven't responded to those questions on their IG or FB.
> According to her: "I think using the whole system gives me better results. I've used just the shampoo and conditioner without the caramel treatment and the results weren't as good. I noticed improved manageability after the first use and it gets better after each use. I only do the caramel treatment once a month whether I'm straightening it or not." My question, since it seems like the caramel treatment is the  most important part, is whether it performs the same without the brand's shampoo & conditioner. Unfortunately, she has not tried that.
> I hope that helps!! I really enjoyed interviewing her. We usually don't talk hair much because our hair is so different and our attitudes towards it are too.


I have to add my 2 cents. I completely agree with @MeaWea ' sister. The scent doesn't really appeal to me and I'm mostly a twist out kind of girl but it straightened quite nicely after my first use.  I love the carmel treatment but I was hating the jumping in and out of the shower. I tried steaming before applying the carmel treatment and that worked like a champ. I originally thought I wouldn't repurchase the poo and condish but I'm sold.


----------



## CodeRed

SmilingElephant said:


> I really hate when ppl ask me what I use in my hair and the moment I say that I use gel...they have a heart attack.
> 
> Oh...and then I have to correct them on how the gels I use do not have alcohol and I need gel for hold.
> 
> I use a lot of leave in conditioner and then seal it in with an oil before I rake my gel in...my hair is not dying. Obviously I know what I'm doing when I can do a hair flip with my curly hair!
> 
> I also have edges.
> 
> So please take your heart attack somewhere else out of my face and request an ekg.



People like this are always funny.

Them: I love your hair! It's so pretty and healthy looking! What do you do to it?

Us: I do XYZ and use products ABC.

Them #1: OMG! You shouldn't do that! You should use DEF and do UVW instead because [insert the reason their hair be looking the way it be looking].

or

Them #2: Girl that's doing too much.

Us: Ok


----------



## fifi134

So I took the crochet twists out . Hopefully my friend who did them does not contact me about them or see me out in the skreets


----------



## LavenderMint

Cattypus1 said:


> I have to add my 2 cents. I completely agree with @MeaWea ' sister. The scent doesn't really appeal to me and I'm mostly a twist out kind of girl but it straightened quite nicely after my first use.  I love the carmel treatment but I was hating the jumping in and out of the shower. I tried steaming before applying the carmel treatment and that worked like a champ. I originally thought I wouldn't repurchase the poo and condish but I'm sold.


I still haven't tried it. I had the shampoo bar and the carmel treatment but my bss never had the conditioner. So my sis gave it to me for Christmas. It's all been sitting in my hall closet.


----------



## SmilingElephant

OMG YES! 

That's exactly what I mean!!!

Why even ask!? I'm gonna start asking that from now on..."so why did you ask me?"



CodeRed said:


> People like this are always funny.
> 
> Them: I love your hair! It's so pretty and healthy looking! What do you do to it?
> 
> Us: I do XYZ and use products ABC.
> 
> Them #1: OMG! You shouldn't do that! You should use DEF and do UVW instead because [insert the reason their hair be looking the way it be looking].
> 
> or
> 
> Them #2: Girl that's doing too much.
> 
> Us: Ok


----------



## Lissa0821

I love Jamaican Black Castor Oil, it has restored my edges and then some.  I have a full hairline that I didn't even know was possible for me.


----------



## divachyk

Bad&Bougee said:


> Nightingale (and all ladies), please don't think this is a stupid question but those that wash and condition weekly, do you think it damages your hair or do you think your hair is better for it?  I ask because I have seen so many blogs and posts where women say that weekly washes is too much.  I barely make it 7 days before I feel as though I NEED to wash and condition my hair (start Sunday night and end Sunday afternoon) - what are your thoughts please?



My hair has flourished with washing it once every two to four weeks. This is nothing new to me though. It's a fine line and you have to figure out what works best for your hair. My hair thrives at rest but will get dry and break if neglected. Although I don't wash weekly, I keep my hair properly moisturized and sealed so that my hair isn't dry and breaking.


----------



## divachyk

Talking to hair newbies IRL is pure comedy with all their dos and dont's. I suppose I was like that too way back when.


----------



## SuchaLady

You're so cute @fifi134 !


----------



## fifi134

SuchaLady said:


> You're so cute @fifi134 !



 Thank you! Let's see how long it'll take me to get to that length


----------



## PJaye

Thankfully, all of the Askers/Hair Newbies I encounter are grateful for the info, call repeatedly for the same info just to make sure they're doing things correctly, want me to walk them through it all slowly, and ask can they pull out a pen and paper so they don't forget anything.  I love sending packages to them because their excitement is a natural high.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I asked this question in a support thread, but it might get seen here faster:

Is this breakage? My sink has never looked like this after detangling. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

SmilingElephant said:


> I really hate when ppl ask me what I use in my hair and the moment I say that I use gel...they have a heart attack.
> 
> Oh...and then I have to correct them on how the gels I use do not have alcohol and I need gel for hold.
> 
> I use a lot of leave in conditioner and then seal it in with an oil before I rake my gel in...my hair is not dying. Obviously I know what I'm doing when I can do a hair flip with my curly hair!
> 
> I also have edges.
> 
> So please take your heart attack somewhere else out of my face and request an ekg.


I also use gel and my hair is cool with it.  We (me and my hair) fight over a lot of products but one thing Sistah Girl and I agree on is protein hair gel.  It laid my hair down beautifully and I did not have ANY breakage, thinning of my edges or dryness when I wash it out.  It could be because I DCd afterward, I don't know, but gel was definitely my BFF when I was natural.


----------



## SuchaLady

I also find that my hair likes being washed less than 1x per week. 10 days is a perfect frequency for me but I find that the 10th day always lands on a Wednesday which is not a good day for me. I may just have to adapt.


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Is this breakage?


Unfortunately, yes. What happened?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Unfortunately, yes. What happened?





Usually I detangle in this manner:
Before washing, at the sink in sections on damp hair: Apply Soultanicals Hair Glide, then detangle with Wet Brush then coarse-toothed comb then fine-toothed comb.

Well, a few days ago I did the same thing, but used Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee instead. It was amazing, but it still took awhile.

So today I tried switching it up to an order that I keep reading that a lot of folks employ here at LHCF. I cleansed my hair FIRST, then I finger detangled in the shower with a DC, then I did my typical detangling method using the QCTDG.

I've never seen this on my sink before. I'm sad.


----------



## Sharpened

Whelp, @YvetteWithJoy you know what you have to do. I am curious as to why that order would cause your ends to break. Hopefully, someone else can shed more light on the subject.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Whelp, @YvetteWithJoy you know what you have to do. I am curious as to why that order would cause your ends to break. Hopefully, someone else can shed more light on the subject.



Thanks, lady. 

It's either protein overload (my hair is brittle because a lot of my products have protein) . . . or not enough protein (it's been awhile since I've given my hair a protein treatment) . . . or it's the way I applied the Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee. I only have a tiny sample, so I applied it to my ends only. I began detangling from the bottom, inching up bit by bit. Maybe I didn't use enough ghee? But my hair was soaking wet.

I'm shocked to see all those little pieces. Next wash, I'm going to take a section and detangle it with the Soultanicals Hair Glide (like I did before deciding to change things up) and see if I get any breakage. If not, I'll detangle my whole head. If I do get breakage, I'll apply Komaza Protein Hair Strengthener and see if that helps. If my hair gets very hard from the protein treatment, I'm not sure what I'll do. I guess all I'll be able to do at that point is do a moisture-infusing DC until things aright.


----------



## SmilingElephant

The fact that your name is @Bad&Bougee and you call your hair Sista Girl tells me that we are automatic besties on SITE!  (We got 30 and hunned rounds too! Lol)

But yes! My hair is FOR the gel! It begs for it! 


Bad&Bougee said:


> I also use gel and my hair is cool with it.  We (me and my hair) fight over a lot of products but one thing Sistah Girl and I agree on is protein hair gel.  It laid my hair down beautifully and I did not have ANY breakage, thinning of my edges or dryness when I wash it out.  It could be because I DCd afterward, I don't know, but gel was definitely my BFF when I was natural.


----------



## DarkJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, lady.
> 
> It's either protein overload (my hair is brittle because a lot of my products have protein) . . . or not enough protein (it's been awhile since I've given my hair a protein treatment) . . . or it's the way I applied the Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee. I only have a tiny sample, so I applied it to my ends only. I began detangling from the bottom, inching up bit by bit. Maybe I didn't use enough ghee? But my hair was soaking wet.
> 
> I'm shocked to see all those little pieces. Next wash, I'm going to take a section and detangle it with the Soultanicals Hair Glide (like I did before deciding to change things up) and see if I get any breakage. If not, I'll detangle my whole head. If I do get breakage, I'll apply Komaza Protein Hair Strengthener and see if that helps. If my hair gets very hard from the protein treatment, I'm not sure what I'll do. I guess all I'll be able to do at that point is do a moisture-infusing DC until things aright.


If you look closely, you'll see SSK and splits. you might just need a tiny 1/4"  trim to knock those off. too many will surely split and snap off  hair. perhaps the change in products or order used was meant to call your attention to an existing problem.

It might seem alarming but since the average head holds 100,000 strands it's not bad. good you're catching it early.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

DarkJoy said:


> If you look closely, you'll see SSK and splits. you might just need a tiny 1/4"  trim to knock those off. too many will surely split and snap off  hair. perhaps the change in products or order used was meant to call your attention to an existing problem.
> 
> It might seem alarming but since the average head holds 100,000 strands it's not bad. good you're catching it early.



Thanks, @DarkJoy, for the insight. 

It probably is time for a trim. After I get back from Atlanta next week, I'll schedule an appointment and get a picture taken so I can see what's going on with my ends. I'll also get a trim if it's needed.

I'm really hoping that the amount of handling I do of my hair is not causing problems. I handle it a bit more than most.


----------



## Sharpened

@YvetteWithJoy can you snap off your ends easily with your fingers? Yup, I think going back to your old routine will help pinpoint the problem.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy can you snap off your ends easily with your fingers? Yup, I think going back to your old routine will help pinpoint the problem.



I don't know, @Sharpened. Good question. My hair is currently air drying in twists. Once I get it put into a ponytailed twist-out, I'll see if that's the case. Thanks. I love this board.


----------



## divachyk

@YvetteWithJoy I was seeing some tiny hairs like that before I had my hair trimmed. I don't see nearly as many now. So yeah, I'd say it's time for a trim like @DarkJoy mentioned.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

divachyk said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I was seeing some tiny hairs like that before I had my hair trimmed. I don't see nearly as many now. So yeah, I'd say it's time for a time like @DarkJoy mentioned.



Thanks for taking the time to reply, @divachyk. That's really comforting. I feel less alone, and the situation seems less . . . catastrophic.  I'm a little emotional sometimes. Just a tad. A smidgen.


----------



## divachyk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply, @divachyk. That's really comforting. I feel less alone, and the situation seems less . . . catastrophic. I'm a little emotional sometimes. Just a tad. A smidgen.



@YvetteWithJoy
Most of us are emotional when it comes to our hair...why else would we be on LHCF all times of day and night?  Do you find that your hair snags and feels rough at the ends? Mine was feeling / behaving this way and it's not now. It feels a million times better. The hair trim was overdue. When was your last trim? I'm pretty sure you have answered that already.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

divachyk said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> Most of us are emotional when it comes to our hair...why else would we be on LHCF all times of day and night?  Do you find that your hair snags and feels rough at the ends? Mine was feeling / behaving this way and it's not now. It feels a million times better. The hair trim was overdue. When was your last trim? I'm pretty sure you have answered that already.



  Thanks. 

No, my ends feel great, ironically. I saturated them with TGIN Green Tea Super Moist Leave In, and they have dried feeling luscious.


----------



## Saludable84

SmilingElephant said:


> I really hate when ppl ask me what I use in my hair and the moment I say that I use gel...they have a heart attack.
> 
> Oh...and then I have to correct them on how the gels I use do not have alcohol and I need gel for hold.
> 
> I use a lot of leave in conditioner and then seal it in with an oil before I rake my gel in...my hair is not dying. Obviously I know what I'm doing when I can do a hair flip with my curly hair!
> 
> I also have edges.
> 
> So please take your heart attack somewhere else out of my face and request an ekg.



You still explain? 

I still tell people I don't nothing to my hair. I can't be bothered.


----------



## sunkissedbronze

shawnyblazes said:


> @Cheleigh @sunkissedbronze @TrulyBlessed


Thank you so much!


----------



## HaveSomeWine

I need to find gallon sized deep conditioners. My 35.2 oz. jars of deep conditioner last me 2-3 washes max. Going through products so quickly is the only thing I hate about having long hair.


----------



## Cattypus1

MeaWea said:


> I still haven't tried it. I had the shampoo bar and the carmel treatment but my bss never had the conditioner. So my sis gave it to me for Christmas. It's all been sitting in my hall closet.


Girl, break it out!  It's the biz!


----------



## scarcity21

SmilingElephant said:


> I really hate when ppl ask me what I use in my hair and the moment I say that I use gel...they have a heart attack.
> 
> Oh...and then I have to correct them on how the gels I use do not have alcohol and I need gel for hold.
> 
> I use a lot of leave in conditioner and then seal it in with an oil before I rake my gel in...my hair is not dying. Obviously I know what I'm doing when I can do a hair flip with my curly hair!
> 
> I also have edges.
> 
> So please take your heart attack somewhere else out of my face and request an ekg.


@SmilingElephant , I use gel too!!! That's the only thing I've found to work on my hair and I've tried most of the popular leaveins and creams, all which leave me with dry, crunchy hair


----------



## Bad&Bougee

SmilingElephant said:


> The fact that your name is @Bad&Bougee and you call your hair Sista Girl tells me that we are automatic besties on SITE!  (We got 30 and hunned rounds too! Lol)
> 
> But yes! My hair is FOR the gel! It begs for it!


LOL!!!  Thanks @SmilingElephant!

Isn't that the song though?!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> No, my ends feel great, ironically. I saturated them with TGIN Green Tea Super Moist Leave In, and they have dried feeling luscious.


I've been eyeing a lot of TGIN's products but did not want to risk wasting money on another jar of something that will collect dust under my sink.  The LHCF ladies always have good things to say about the TGIN product they've tried so you sold me.  I'm going to buy the leave in this weekend.  Thanks!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> I've been eyeing a lot of TGIN's products but did not want to risk wasting money on another jar of something that will collect dust under my sink.  The LHCF ladies always have good things to say about the TGIN product they've tried so you sold me.  I'm going to buy the leave in this weekend.  Thanks!



Just buy it from Target or Sally's and keep your receipt so you can return it if you don't like it. I used to hesitate to make returns, but now I don't. I think you'll like it, though!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Just buy it from Target or Sally's and keep your receipt so you can return it if you don't like it. I used to hesitate to make returns, but now I don't. I think you'll like it, though!


Thank you


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy, hey sunshine! How is the NetWurks spray working for your edges? I currently use JBCO/Rosemary oil mix for my edges (haven't been using long enough to see results). The JBCO is very sticky and smells...interesting.

I wonder if the NetWurks may work better than JBCO. I've seen it in local BSS.

Thanks!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, hey sunshine! How is the NetWurks spray working for your edges? I currently use JBCO/Rosemary oil mix for my edges (haven't been using long enough to see results). The JBCO is very sticky and smells...interesting.
> 
> I wonder if the NetWurks may work better than JBCO. I've seen it in local BSS.
> 
> Thanks!



Hey, lady!

It's working, but slowly because I'm not as consistent as I should be. I definitely see growth with it.


----------



## Sharpened

I just realized I hate raking styling product through my hair. My coils are me, gradual shrinkage and all that; the _free form fro_ has been my life for so long. I got to get over this and try other styles, besides the puff.


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hey, lady!
> 
> It's working, but slowly because I'm not as consistent as I should be. I definitely see growth with it.



Thanks! I forgot to ask you which one you prefer more: Camille Rose Curl Maker or Mielle Organics Gel?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Thanks! I forgot to ask you which one you prefer more: Camille Rose Curl Maker or Mielle Organics Gel?


 
It's close:
Now that I've used the Mielle Organics Gel for a few days now, I'll say I prefer the Camille Rose Naturals. The ONLY reason: I get a little "snowing" effect  with the Mielle Organics. (You know: You touch or rub your hair and the tiniest, tiniest fine white dust shakes off.)

I like the hold and shine and protection from tangling that I get with the Mielle Organics. If there was no snowing effect with it, I'd never purchase Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker again.

I'm going to see if mixing jojoba or castor oil or some type of cream with the Mielle will prevent the snowing. If not, it's back to CRN Curl Maker. If CRN Curl Maker had a slightly harder hold, it would be perfection.


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It's close:
> Now that I've used the Mielle Organics Gel for a few days now, I'll say I prefer the Camille Rose Naturals. The ONLY reason: I get a little "snowing" effect  with the Mielle Organics. (You know: You touch or rub your hair and the tiniest, tiniest fine white dust shakes off.)
> 
> I like the hold and shine and protection from tangling that I get with the Mielle Organics. If there was no snowing effect with it, I'd never purchase Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker again.
> 
> I'm going to see if mixing jojoba or castor oil or some type of cream with the Mielle will prevent the snowing. If not, it's back to CRN Curl Maker. If CRN Curl Maker had a slightly harder hold, it would be perfection.



Thanks again for responding! Do you think it may be that your leave in didn't mix well with the gel?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Yes lol! That's the song.





Bad&Bougee said:


> LOL!!!  Thanks @SmilingElephant!
> 
> Isn't that the song though?!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Thanks again for responding! Do you think it may be that your leave in didn't mix well with the gel?



 Could be.  I'm going to experiment a bit before giving up on it. When I used the Mielle gel alone, I liked it the first day, but the second day I got frizz. I thus feel it needs oil paired with it or something. If I get that Mielle gel right, it's on!


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Could be.  I'm going to experiment a bit before giving up on it. When I used the Mielle gel alone, I liked it the first day, but the second day I got frizz. I thus feel it needs oil paired with it or something. If I get that Mielle gel right, it's on!



I hope it works for you! A lot of people rave about the gel and I've only seen a couple negative (due to glycerin being so high on the ingredients list). 

I don't know why I didn't remember to ask you in one message but: what do you think about the TGIN Mask?


----------



## PJaye

Is the Mielle gel a WNG gel or a slick back gel?


----------



## trueheartofgold

PJaye said:


> Is the Mielle gel a WNG gel or a slick back gel?



WNG gel. From the looks of it, the gel won't last if used to slick back. @YvetteWithJoy, did you try to use it to slick back?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Hi, @trueheartofgold: I only used the TGIN mask on two twists, and I've only used it once, but it was wonderful. I was able to detangle with it, it smells great, and those two twists were uber moisturized. They felt great.

To @trueheartofgold and @PJaye, yes, true is correct, it's a styling gel. I've never ever tried slicking my hair with anything, so I can't even tell from its consistency whether it would be a good hair slicker or not. Mielle does make an edge gel. On the Mielle site it gets good reviews. The edge gel smells just like the styling gel: Like a subdued lemon.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

I have to trim my hair next wash day. I just need to accept that my hair needs to be trimmed twice a year and stop trying to stretch my trims to once a year.

I noticed my hair and nails grow a lot faster when I drink Boost Nutritional Drinks. I'm contemplating ordering some. At the same time, I know I should just start eating a healthier diet so I don't have to rely on supplements to get all of my vitamins and minerals.


----------



## vanray

Just sent in 4 of my transfer college applications. Pray for me y'all. 

I need to take my hair out of these cornrows but I just need another week to get my life together.


----------



## divachyk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, @trueheartofgold: I only used the TGIN mask on two twists, and I've only used it once, but it was wonderful. I was able to detangle with it, it smells great, and those two twists were uber moisturized. They felt great.
> 
> To @trueheartofgold and @PJaye, yes, true is correct, it's a styling gel. I've never ever tried slicking my hair with anything, so I can't even tell from its consistency whether it would be a good hair slicker or not. Mielle does make an edge gel. On the Mielle site it gets good reviews. The edge gel smells just like the styling gel: Like a subdued lemon.



Thank you for clarifying how MO gel is best used. I love Camille Rose Curl Maker BUT I get white spots when I use it. It isn't bad but I can see them. I haven't found the right product combination to stop that from happening.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

divachyk said:


> Thank you for clarifying how MO gel is best used. I love Camille Rose Curl Maker BUT I get white spots when I use it. It isn't bad but I can see them. I haven't found the right product combination to stop that from happening.



Oh, oops! I didn't mean to imply that I know how MO styling gel is best used. It might be great for slicking hair, I don't know: I don't use it that way. Maybe some reviews at the MO site or demos on YouTube will say.

That's so interesting that the CRN Curl Maker gives you white spots. Know matter HOW HEAVILY I apply CRN Curl Maker, I get no white spots, no flakes, nothing.


----------



## Coilystep

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, oops! I didn't mean to imply that I know how MO styling gel is best used. It might be great for slicking hair, I don't know: I don't use it that way. Maybe some reviews at the MO site or demos on YouTube will say.
> 
> That's so interesting that the CRN Curl Maker gives you white spots. Know matter HOW HEAVILY I apply CRN Curl Maker, I get no white spots, no flakes, nothing.


That's because curl maker is bae. I want to try the mielle organics gel and the tgin gel though.


----------



## SUPER SWEET

I can't stand to see someone get their hair professionally done and it looks like they did it with the lights off.. I would have asked for my money back. And this morning her roots were fully bushed with straight burned ends.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Coilystep said:


> That's because curl maker is bae. I want to try the mielle organics gel and the tgin gel though.



  It's great. Do you get any crunch/hold with it?

There are so many gels that I would try if money were no object:

Jessicurl Spiralicious Styling Gel
Curl Crush Around the Way Gel

TGIN Curl Bomb
Alba Botanica Advanced, Strong Hold Style Gel

The Mane Choice Crystal Orchid Biotin Infused Styling Gel
Aunt Jackie's Don't Shrink Flaxseed Elongating Gel
Alikay Naturals Aloe Berry Styling Gel
And on and on.


----------



## Coilystep

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It's great. Do you get any crunch/hold with it?
> 
> There are so many gels that I would try if money were no object:
> 
> Jessicurl Spiralicious Styling Gel
> Curl Crush Around the Way Gel
> 
> TGIN Curl Bomb
> Alba Botanica Advanced, Strong Hold Style Gel
> 
> The Mane Choice Crystal Orchid Biotin Infused Styling Gel
> Aunt Jackie's Don't Shrink Flaxseed Elongating Gel
> Alikay Naturals Aloe Berry Styling Gel
> And on and on.


I don't get crunch with it and my hair last all week with it. I've tried all of those gels except for the around the way(never heard of this one. Off to Google) tgin and the alba. Out of the ones on your list I have tried the mane choice and the alikay naturals are definitely honorable mentions however I noticed flakes with the mane choice after a couple days which was a definite turn off. I may retry eventually because I did like the way my hair turned out. The alikay naturals gel was cool I loved the smell, but it provided zero hold. The jessicurl and aunt Jackie's were misses for me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Virtuosa @NinaShamone


----------



## KinkyRN

In light of the assault that happened in Charlotte, NC recently I was wondering if any of these beauty supply/ online vendors that you all speak of are black owned. If so which ones?


----------



## SmilingElephant

divachyk said:


> Talking to hair newbies IRL is pure comedy with all their dos and dont's. I suppose I was like that too way back when.



Yes, I agree. But now I'm at the point that I avoid talking to them bc it's like I just try to help them but I always get offended at the end of the conversation.


----------



## divachyk

SmilingElephant said:


> Yes, I agree. But now I'm at the point that I avoid talking to them bc it's like I just try to help them but I always get offended at the end of the conversation.



A young lady asked how to create volume in her hair and everything I recommended she was not really wanting to try.


----------



## Anaisin

I love Qhemet AOHC. Definitely a repurchase and I want to try their other products


----------



## Beachy

I have to give a shout-out to salonspafurniture.com for excellent customer service and incredible shipping time!!!

I all but lost myself as I flipped up the visor on my Pibbs and realized I heard a crack and the visor was in my hand and no longer attached to my dryer That was last Saturday.

 I immediately started looking for where to buy replacement parts. After doing what I felt was enough research I order from salonspafurniture.com. I received a call from a customer service rep about 30 mins later to confirm the type of dryer I had, but I missed the call so they sent me a text message. I was encouraged to call or upload a photo of which I did the latter. I recieved a text and email confirmation that my order for my particular dryer visor was being processed and shipped out. Today my visor arrived!!!!  Oh and I should mention that we have been pretty much shut down in the northeast for the last 2 days...locally we got @ 32 inches of snow. They definitely have a new repeat customer!!


----------



## GGsKin

Mixed up another egg+oil treatment, this time whipping the egg whites like @Saludable84 and combining with the diy mayo. I feel I may have used slightly less oil this time. I hope is leaves my hair feeling as good as it did last week.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

Just realized I actually have medium/coarse hair stands rather than fine ones. Maybe now I will finally be able to find a regimen that works perfectly for my hair. 
Ordered my Boost supplements from her.com. I got 4 packs of 12 (48 drinks) for $50 using the code TRIPLE15. I got two day shipping as well. I ordered them early today and they are due here tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA

Coilystep said:


> That's because curl maker is bae. I want to try the mielle organics gel and the tgin gel though.


Please let me know if you try them. They are on my list as well but I have to finish up what I have first


----------



## KinksAndInk

With patience and proper parting, I might be able to get a wearable set of twists by the end of the summer.


----------



## Saludable84

AbsyBlvd said:


> Mixed up another egg+oil treatment, this time whipping the egg whites like @Saludable84 and combining with the diy mayo. I feel I may have used slightly less oil this time. I hope is leaves my hair feeling as good as it did last week.



I'm worried about continue use. I want to do again this weekend but a bit scared to do it again so soon.


----------



## vevster

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It's great. Do you get any crunch/hold with it?
> 
> There are so many gels that I would try if money were no object:
> 
> Jessicurl Spiralicious Styling Gel
> Curl Crush Around the Way Gel
> 
> TGIN Curl Bomb
> Alba Botanica Advanced, Strong Hold Style Gel
> 
> The Mane Choice Crystal Orchid Biotin Infused Styling Gel
> Aunt Jackie's Don't Shrink Flaxseed Elongating Gel
> Alikay Naturals Aloe Berry Styling Gel
> And on and on.


Don't put the Mane Choice so far down!  My twist out lasted all week! I usually get 3 days.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

KinkyRN said:


> In light of the assault that happened in Charlotte, NC recently I was wondering if any of these beauty supply/ online vendors that you all speak of are black owned. If so which ones?


I live in Charlotte and, although I don't frequent BSS on that side of town, I was quite surprised at the actions of the owner.  It was disgusting to watch that video and I hope the victim files a lawsuit.  But that should be a lesson:  Be careful where you spend your money.  They will take your money but don't respect your money.

The BSS business is monoplolized by Asians, specifically Koreans.  Asians manufacture and distribute the majority of wigs and extensions.  That puts them in front for owning BSS.  That also allows them to lockout other races/nationalities from gaining a strong foothold in the market.  When the US put a ban on wigs that contain hairs from China, that gave Koreans the majority.  Even if you see a Black face in a BSS, 7 times out of 10 they are not the owner.  There are a few shops in Charlotte that appear to be Black owned but the popular ones that have everything you need are Korean owned.  And even then, they depend on the Koreans for products, products that they charge a higher price for when not being sold to a Korean owned BSS.

I have to give it to them.  That is solidarity to the tenth power!  Do you know how influential Black people could be if we locked down just ONE market that generates billions of dollars annually worldwide?  


http://madamenoire.com/104753/why-do-koreans-own-the-black-beauty-supply-business/


----------



## Bad&Bougee

SmilingElephant said:


> Yes, I agree. But now I'm at the point that I avoid talking to them bc it's like I just try to help them but I always get offended at the end of the conversation.


The person you are speaking to might not seem receptive but others, like myself, are probably reading intently and taking notes.  Don't give up on us Newbies


----------



## GGsKin

Saludable84 said:


> I'm worried about continue use. I want to do again this weekend but a bit scared to do it again so soon.



Are you worried about it building up on your strands? I'd like to find a balance between this and protein conditioners/ treatments. I couldn't stop myself from trying it again this week though. But I may have to space this out a bit, if only to allow my oils to last longer. I'll see how my hair feels once I rinse this out.


----------



## Sharpened

I am so easily amused. Why are the flip-top caps from my empty 2 oz bottles I bought in 2011 for holding mixes able to be screwed on most of my new oil bottles? Is everyone sharing the same bottle makers. This is tripping me out...

Morning nap before hair washing, so my hair does not get smooshed.


----------



## Saludable84

AbsyBlvd said:


> Are you worried about it building up on your strands? I'd like to find a balance between this and protein conditioners/ treatments. I couldn't stop myself from trying it again this week though. But I may have to space this out a bit, if only to allow my oils to last longer. I'll see how my hair feels once I rinse this out.



I am worried only because my hair is prone to build up at all times. 

My hair was reverting after pulling before I applied the egg and I'm 6 weeks roughly from my last protein treatment. I don't want even the egg protein to block moisture. 

I want to do the treatment again, so I don't think waiting a week will hurt.


----------



## nothidden

I forgot I could come here to (semi) vent.  Just being impatient about not having my starter locs yet.  At least I've finally settled on a stylist and color.  So I'm thinking in the next few weeks I should have both...


----------



## GGsKin

Saludable84 said:


> I am worried only because my hair is prone to build up at all times.
> 
> My hair was reverting after pulling before I applied the egg and I'm 6 weeks roughly from my last protein treatment. I don't want even the egg protein to block moisture.
> 
> I want to do the treatment again, so I don't think waiting a week will hurt.



I hear you. My hair is similar when it comes to build up. That's why I've taken to shampooing it out (as well as the NW21 stickiness).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Upon starting out on a natural hair journey, I had no idea how much science/knowledge the journey can entail.

The scalp's role in hair growth,
The behavior of hair cuticles,
The role of porosity in hair care,
The behavior of special ingredients and their effect upon hair and hair cuticles,
The role of hard water,
The persistence of some substances to stay on the hair,
The potential for mechanical damage, heat damage, and chemical damage,
The subtle differences between hydrating and moisturizing, between conditioning and deep conditioning, etc.
The effect of diet and health on hair health and growth,
The effects of training one's hair . . .

ETA: Moisture-protein balance . . .


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

discodumpling said:


> *What is your typical/best wash day like? *Easy peasy cause i'm lazy
> 
> *How often do you wash your hair?* 2-4 X per week
> *What is your hair like at the beginning of your wash routine? (Is it in a protective style? Is it an old twist out? Etc.) *Usually in a fro. I wash n go 99.99% of the time.
> *How much time does your wash day routine typically take, including styling? *A weekday wash takes as long as a shower...no more than 20 mins. A Sunday wash can take an hour and a half or until the hot water starts getting tepid.
> *How many steps are in your wash day routine, including styling, and in what order do you do those steps?* Wash condition style done!
> *Do you use a different product for each step, or do you have products that multi-task?* Yes different products for different steps.
> *Do you do all of your steps in the shower, the sink, or a combination?* It all goes down in the shower!
> *Do you have a lot of shed hair?* Only if i'm having hair issues. Other than that I lose a normal amount of strands with each wash.



You don't have to detangle?


----------



## vevster

Sally's keeps giving me coupons so this weekend I go to buy MORE The Mane Choice!!!!

I want the entire line.


----------



## Sharpened

Behold the powa of castor oil: being able to finger-detangle without product, wet or dry, because of the film it leaves on my hair.

I still have not tried JBCO because people said it smelled burnt or like an ashtray. Is there a solution?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Behold the powa of castor oil: being able to finger-detangle without product, wet or dry, because of the film it leaves on my hair.
> 
> I still have not tried JBCO because people said it smelled burnt or like an ashtray. Is there a solution?



Powa.  You got me wanting to try it.

I wonder if anyone can compare any of those scented JBCOs I see all around, like at Sally's, with regular degular JBCO.


----------



## discodumpling

YvetteWithJoy said:


> You don't have to detangle?



I detangle every other wash or so...sometimes longer, with a wide tooth comb. Other than that I just rake stuff through my crapps (curls n napps)


----------



## Anaisin

Curl Origin has some new products. I've never been interested before but I want that Babassu and Mango styling pomade


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Behold the powa of castor oil: being able to finger-detangle without product, wet or dry, because of the film it leaves on my hair.
> 
> I still have not tried JBCO because people said it smelled burnt or like an ashtray. Is there a solution?



Try lavender or peppermint oil.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> Try lavender or peppermint oil.


Thanks! Is DNA a decent brand?


----------



## curlyTisME

Got my first perm rod set yesterday. I love it!

I will definitely be doing these over the summer to switch it up. Adding styles to the repetoire  is going to come in handy when I stop pressing it out.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Thanks! Is DNA a decent brand?


Ive never tried. Ive only used NOW


----------



## angelmilk

So apparently this is what happens when I scrunch my bone straight relaxed hair with some mousse.


----------



## yaya24

My hard dome sit under dryer just died. Rip.

It was my fault because I pulled the dome too hard (its been sticking forever).

That 30$ dryer had its run.

A few years ago my hot head thermal Dc cap caught on fire in the microwave ..( another user error lol.) So now it's just the steamer left.

My LCL beauty steamer has been riding with me since 2009.


----------



## DeepBluSea

That moment when you have all these plans for doing your hair tonight BUT decide to throw on a plastic cap over that DC, have a glass of wine, and veg.


----------



## Napp

Sharpened said:


> Behold the powa of castor oil: being able to finger-detangle without product, wet or dry, because of the film it leaves on my hair.
> 
> I still have not tried JBCO because people said it smelled burnt or like an ashtray. Is there a solution?


 tropical isle  have scented jbco now. I have a coconut one and I love it


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think APB's hair and body butta might replace my beloved CRN almond jai twisting butter...after I finish these 5 jars I have


----------



## Anaisin

I hate when people try to claim they have 4z hair mixed in or whatever to seem relatable. If I'm watching your video it's because I want to watch you video, no need to pander. It's insulting. Pretty sure everyone has a piece of something else in their head.

If you wash and style your hair on camera and it looks 3b then it is 3b. It's like the hair version of folks that do a DNA test and start claiming mixed because they're 9% British and 3% East Asian. Go away


----------



## Sharpened

Pumpkin seed oil smells like pumpkin; I like that. I wish apricot seed oil smells like apricots. *sigh*


----------



## KinksAndInk

I was talking to a lady at work and she said it takes her 3+ hours to detangle her bra strap length 4b hair.  Nah. I'll pass. I'm trying to get to hip length and beyond but as soon as detangling exceeds 45 minutes I'm cutting. I refuse.


----------



## spacetygrss

My TWA is hitting that awkward stage where it's _juuuuuust _to short to put into twists. Sigh. That's okay. It means that my hair is growing out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

KinksAndInk said:


> I was talking to a lady at work and she said it takes her 3+ hours to detangle her bra strap length 4b hair.  Nah. I'll pass. I'm trying to get to hip length and beyond but as soon as detangling exceeds 45 minutes I'm cutting. I refuse.



Takes me 2 hours to detangle my hair and the most time it took was 2 and a half hours. I wish it took me 45 minutes or less... that would be heaven.


----------



## KinksAndInk

flyygirlll2 said:


> Takes me 2 hours to detangle my hair and the most time it took was 2 and a half hours. I wish it took me 45 minutes or less... that would be heaven.


Oh wow. I would probably shave my head.


----------



## flyygirlll2

KinksAndInk said:


> Oh wow. I would probably shave my head.



Someone else told me the same thing lol. My hair is dense/thick so it can be a chore. I'm looking for other detangling products and searching for different techniques to see if I can cut down on the time.


----------



## Evolving78

KinksAndInk said:


> I was talking to a lady at work and she said it takes her 3+ hours to detangle her bra strap length 4b hair.  Nah. I'll pass. I'm trying to get to hip length and beyond but as soon as detangling exceeds 45 minutes I'm cutting. I refuse.


Something is wrong with what she is doing. It shouldn't take that long.


----------



## KinksAndInk

flyygirlll2 said:


> Someone else told me the same thing lol. My hair is dense/thick so it can be a chore. I'm looking for other detangling products and searching for different techniques to see if I can cut down on the time.


I hope you find something that helps. You do have a lovely head of hair tho. I just don't have the patience. I'd end up snatching all my hair out lol.


----------



## KinksAndInk

shortdub78 said:


> Something is wrong with what she is doing. It shouldn't take that long.


She didn't go into full details but I was tired just listening to her give me a wash day summary. I need a nap now


----------



## Evolving78

KinksAndInk said:


> She didn't go into full details but I was tired just listening to her give me a wash day summary. I need a nap now


Some people literally do too much. If it take all of that to have long hair, it isn't worth it. Wash day shouldn't 24 hours.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am ready to sample some new hair products, been debating back and forth between Mane Choice and Mielle Organics but I think Mielle Organic has won my vote.  I will be stopping by Sally Beauty Supply to pick out the liquid leave in conditioner, hair milk and hair oil.  Hopefully they will have all three but if not I will swing by Target for it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

KinksAndInk said:


> I hope you find something that helps. You do have a lovely head of hair tho. I just don't have the patience. I'd end up snatching all my hair out lol.




I primarily finger detangle so that adds to it. I don't do everything in one day either.


----------



## flyygirlll2

shortdub78 said:


> Some people literally do too much. If it take all of that to have long hair, it isn't worth it. Wash day shouldn't 24 hours.


I think some people do too much which is true but everyone's hair is different. Outside of wash day, I don't do much to my hair honestly. As long as it's hydrated and neat I'm good.

I haven't been natural for that long, so it's still a learning curve.


----------



## Evolving78

flyygirlll2 said:


> I think some people do too much which is true but everyone's hair is different. Outside of wash day, I don't do much to my hair honestly. As long as it's hydrated and neat I'm good.
> 
> I haven't been natural for that long, so it's still a learning curve.


I will say it depends on how long you stay in a protective style. Some people wait weeks to wash, dc, and detangle their hair. It's like taking microbraids down...


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I think some people do too much which is true but everyone's hair is different. Outside of wash day, I don't do much to my hair honestly. As long as it's hydrated and neat I'm good.
> 
> I haven't been natural for that long, so it's still a learning curve.



Detangling isn't an issue for me, however, the hydrated part is key. If my protein moisture balance is too off, my Detangling session is shot. I also only touch my hair once a week. 

Everyone's hair is definitely different and I personally believe time also varies by hair type.


----------



## flyygirlll2

shortdub78 said:


> I will say it depends on how long you stay in a protective style. Some people wait weeks to wash, dc, and detangle their hair. It's like taking microbraids down...



I wash every week cause my hair can get build up quick.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Detangling isn't an issue for me, however, the hydrated part is key. If my protein moisture balance is too off, my Detangling session is shot. I also only touch my hair once a week.
> 
> Everyone's hair is definitely different and I personally believe time also varies by hair type.



I'm still looking for a good moisturizer . Now some products are either too heavy, light, or just sits on top of my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm still looking for a good moisturizer . Now some products are either too heavy, light, or just sits on top of my hair.



That was my issue too. 

APB Cherry kukui and Peach babassu as well as SD WGC were always light for me. So my detangling the next week would be too long. I only detangle under water while rinsing out dc, so after applying the lotion, it was good, but I was always missing something. 

My hair was soft but lightly moisturized. And the next week, the time I would take would add on more. Since I've been using the QB with the same products, I think that's what I was missing. I can use light lotions with a thick moisturizer and it balances out. It reduces the next weeks detangling as well.


----------



## Saludable84

@flyygirlll2 

I used lotion as my leave In, since they are light. Then QB CTDG. Then oil. Then butter.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84 I do like QB's CTDG as a detangler but as a moisturizer layered with other leave in, it's just ok. I feel like I need something else. I'm discovering that my hair is normal to low porosity.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm at a salon in Atlanta under the dryer. 
Detangling wasn't too bad. (Yay!) The stylist doesn't think I need a trim. She doesn't think I needed my last trim. She says I don't have coily hair, but she says I'm 3c, maybe 4a. The steam treatment dripped hot water all over me and my scalp. That didn't happen last time I was here. She flat twisted my hair with the Design Essentials natural mousse. 

I'm starving, have a few more hours to go under the dryer, and I can't find a place to deliver to the salon. The receptionist is looking (so kind).

I conclude: I must learn how to flat twist out my own hair. It's a must.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 I do like QB's CTDG as a detangler but as a moisturizer layered with other leave in, it's just ok. I feel like I need something else. I'm discovering that my hair is normal to low porosity.



I actually like both, and then topped with a butter, it was nice. When I added the HBCO in, it just became better. It's disgusting on wash day, but over the course of the week, it gets better.

Every LoPo is different, but the moisture is key. That will do wonders for your detangling.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I just realized that I can go to Hattache.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The stylist doing my hair today swears by the ingredients in the hair products at Duafe: http://dua-fe.com.


----------



## GettingKinky

Could wearing my pair pulled back in a bun/ponytail every day loosen the curl pattern at the front of my head?  My hair in the back is curly, but at the front it's just wavy.


----------



## KimPossibli

I'm determined to grow my hair out with out adding any extensions etc ... 

determined


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> Could wearing my pair pulled back in a bun/ponytail every day loosen the curl pattern at the front of my head?  My hair in the back is curly, but at the front it's just wavy.



The front of my hair is really loose compared to the rest.  For the longest time I parted my hair in the middle and pulled the front back very taunt.  Not  sure if that helped it along the way.  It's the first place my curls drop ina style.


----------



## Anaisin

GettingKinky said:


> Could wearing my pair pulled back in a bun/ponytail every day loosen the curl pattern at the front of my head?  My hair in the back is curly, but at the front it's just wavy.



I think so. My hair in the front is a looser texture than the back and stretching it all the time with buns keeps it stretched and it's even looser


----------



## Saludable84

Found a beauty supply store in NY Black owned. I'm gonna check it and bully everyone I know to go there


----------



## SUPER SWEET

Ugh! when she walked in the room the char/burn hair smell filled the air....this is a no no!


----------



## Saludable84

SUPER SWEET said:


> Ugh! when she walked in the room the char/burn hair smell filled the air....this is a no no!



Ewwww


----------



## kanozas

Just learned Youtuber's "LoveMichelleAna" lost her husband in January.  She posted March 8, 2017.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

OMG.  I just finished my weekend wash routine except this weekend I did an Aphogee 2 step treatment.  In reading several threads where ladies commented about how much they like TGIN buttercream daily moisturizer, I decided to get some yesterday.  I used it after my leave in but before Nairobi's foam wrap lotion.  I took my hair down, combed through my curls, and I thought I was Lola Falana.  My hair is GORGEOUS.  I don't even want to go to bed because it is too beautiful to sleep on!  Thanks ladies for making me curious about TGIN.  I'm not natural (anymore ) but the stuff makes relaxed hair shiny, bouncy and soft!!


----------



## Sharpened

There are a bunch of oil rinsing videos made in 2013-14, then barely any until late last year. What happened? Was it the popularity of MHM that made oil rinsing fall out of favor?

Tempted to try a Japanese facial oil cleanser on my scalp to see what happens...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@PJaye @Choclatcotton


----------



## PJaye

shawnyblazes said:


> @PJaye @Choclatcotton



Thanks, Sis.


----------



## Anaisin

The pineapple has never worked for me


----------



## fifi134

Itgirl said:


> I'm determined to grow my hair out with out adding any extensions etc ...
> 
> determined



Me too girl. I have a twa right now and I'm ready to grow my hair back to MBL. I realize it'll take forever but I think I might be done forever with extensions. Every time I have them in I'm irritated about how long and complex my wash routine is, and am always itching to take them out a week later. It's gonna be hard just looking at my hair everyday


----------



## Damaris.Elle

I really need to get some more Beautifully Bamboo supplements.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I need a really light daily moisturizer.  I use the Mane Choice split end treatment serum and I totally love it, but its made for ends only... so you get this tiny bottle for like $22.  :-\  My hair is fine and doesn't need much during the week.  Everything else is way too heavy.

ETA - I might just keep using the serum and just stock up whenever they have a sale.  Ive gotten over my hair PJism (mostly lol) and trying a bunch of new ish sounds tiresome at the moment....


----------



## Evolving78

tapioca_pudding said:


> I need a really light daily moisturizer.  I use the Mane Choice split end treatment serum and I totally love it, but its made for ends only... so you get this tiny bottle for like $21.  :-\  My hair is fine and doesn't need much during the week.  Everything else is way too heavy.


I use sprays. I use Creme Of Nature Straight From Eden spray. It dries quickly, so it doesn't leave your hair wet. It's a leave-in/detangling spray. I recently bought Aunt Jackie's spray from from the flaxseed collection. I like it, but it doesn't dry as quickly as the CON. I'm relaxed, so I can't walk around with wet/moisturized hair. That will cause breakage. I use NTM leave-in too. It's lotion based, and dries and doesn't feel sticky. 
I can't use heavy stuff.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

shortdub78 said:


> I use sprays. I use Creme Of Nature Straight From Eden spray. It dries quickly, so it doesn't leave your hair wet. It's a leave-in/detangling spray. I recently bought Aunt Jackie's spray from from the flaxseed collection. I like it, but it doesn't dry as quickly as the CON. I'm relaxed, so I can't walk around with wet/moisturized hair. That will cause breakage. I use NTM leave-in too. It's lotion based, and dries and doesn't feel sticky.
> I can't use heavy stuff.


Thanks doll!   That sounds like a great idea - sprays!  I'm natural with fine strands and my hair HATES water/being wet.  Wreaks all kinds of havoc.

I used to use NTM way back when lol.  I might grab that this evening!


----------



## Evolving78

tapioca_pudding said:


> Thanks doll!   That sounds like a great idea - sprays!  I'm natural with fine strands and my hair HATES water/being wet.  Wreaks all kinds of havoc.
> 
> I used to use NTM way back when lol.  I might grab that this evening!


And you can use it throughout the day. The sprays don't cause a bunch of buildup.


----------



## Prettymetty

You know he loves you when he helps with your hair  Dh volunteered to do my bkt last week and I was like . It turned out great and now he understands why wash day takes so long.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I just spent $97 at Hattache'. I resisted so much (Hydrathermals [sp?], Bekura, Bee Mine). I feel all purchases made sense for my hair and regimen needs.

No buy for the rest of the year. Now, to sneak this stuff into the house.


----------



## SheWalks

Why does everything I seem to buy from Target with the intent to return if it doesn't work in my hair end up working.  Curl keeper actually works on type 4 hair I was sure it was only for those with looser textures. I'm going to have fun experimenting with this one.


----------



## sarumoki

I just tried greasing my scalp with lanolin. I think my hair likes it, but we'll see what it's looking like in the morning.


----------



## Miss Kane

sarumoki said:


> I just tried greasing my scalp with lanolin. I think my hair likes it, but we'll see what it's looking like in the morning.


Have you tried using it on your skin?


----------



## sarumoki

Miss Kane said:


> Have you tried using it on your skin?


I use it on my cuticles, it works great but it's so thick that I've never bothered to try it on my skin. But I have the solid one in the jar. I might get the liquid one and see how my skin likes that.


----------



## Saludable84

kodochax said:


> Why does everything I seem to buy from Target with the intent to return if it doesn't work in my hair end up working.  Curl keeper actually works on type 4 hair I was sure it was only for those with looser textures. I'm going to have fun experimenting with this one.



Curl Keeper worked for me too. Biggest disappointment ever because I was sure it was a bust.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want to do my hair but my energy level is at a 2. Plus I have an 8-10 page paper to write. It's moisturized so I'll leave it alone until Friday. And I really need to learn to cornrow my hair. Life would be so easy if I could.


----------



## Evolving78

I hope this thick conditioner works.... my new growth is tripping.


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> View attachment 392181 I just spent $97 at Hattache'. I resisted so much (Hydrathermals [sp?], Bekura, Bee Mine). I feel all purchases made sense for my hair and regimen needs.
> 
> No buy for the rest of the year. Now, to sneak this stuff into the house.



Let me know how you like the CR Treatment.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

If anyone is looking for a replacement for Shescentit Coconut Sorbet try Nutiva Shortening. It has 3 ingredients palm oil, palm kernel oil and coconut oil.  It has a similar consistency and performance.  I use it as a sealant on my daughter's hair and on our skin in the winter.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Let me know how you like the CR Treatment.



Will do, lady! 

I need to use it a few times before I can form an accurate opinion, but in the meanwhile  . . .

I used it this morning on an old twist-out. I'm at my parents-in-law's house, so I didn't want to do my full wash routine and use up all the warm water in the house. I thus applied it to my hair dry and began the detangling process with it. Then I put on a shower cap and let the shower steam work it in, and then I flashed my hair under the water and continued detangling with it. 

Because the faucets are a little tricky, I didn't want to mess with them, so I ended up rinsing out the CR treatment with water that was way warmer than it is recommended to rinse out a DC. Even with that, the treatment left my hair soft and MOISTURIZED. Way more moisturized than any DC I've used. It felt soft and moist!

I now need to use it as a true DC and not a cowash/fastDC-lite. And I need to rinse it out with cold water. Based on my initial experience with it, it's going to be a ohhhhhhhhhhh yeaaaaahhhhhhh moment. I'll review it in the hits/miss thread for March or April and try to remember to tag you.

Hope you've been good! (Well? Good?)


----------



## SmilingElephant

I am so sick of almost everything being "coconut". I'm so over the coconut smells!

For instance...I love the Cantu Line...but why can't they make alternative fragrances instead of the whole line smelling like coconut? Why not also a fresh scent or another fruit scent, something! I'm over the coconut!


I think I will send some emails to different companies very soon!


----------



## SmilingElephant

KinksAndInk said:


> I want to do my hair but my energy level is at a 2. Plus I have an 8-10 page paper to write. It's moisturized so I'll leave it alone until Friday. And I really need to learn to cornrow my hair. Life would be so easy if I could.



OMG 8-10 pages lawd! I feel your pain!  What's your major? I'm over here freaking out over a measly 2 page literary analysis essay I have to turn in this week.


----------



## mz.rae

So I wet my hair this past weekend and applied conditioner and cut some of the relaxed ends off. I got nervous and stopped cutting because of how short my natural hair was, I'm 10 months post relaxer. Now I have short patches of hair mixed in, I kind of want to just finish cutting it and feel empowered but uh.... Yeah....


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Will do, lady!
> 
> I need to use it a few times before I can form an accurate opinion, but in the meanwhile  . . .
> 
> I used it this morning on an old twist-out. I'm at my parents-in-law's house, so I didn't want to do my full wash routine and use up all the warm water in the house. I thus applied it to my hair dry and began the detangling process with it. Then I put on a shower cap and let the shower steam work it in, and then I flashed my hair under the water and continued detangling with it.
> 
> Because the faucets are a little tricky, I didn't want to mess with them, so I ended up rinsing out the CR treatment with water that was way warmer than it is recommended to rinse out a DC. Even with that, the treatment left my hair soft and MOISTURIZED. _*Way more moisturized than any DC I've used.*_ It felt soft and moist!
> 
> I now need to use it as a true DC and not a cowash/fastDC-lite. And I need to rinse it out with cold water. Based on my initial experience with it, it's going to be a ohhhhhhhhhhh yeaaaaahhhhhhh moment. I'll review it in the hits/miss thread for March or April and try to remember to tag you.
> 
> Hope you've been good! (Well? Good?)



Thanks for the mini review! I'm hyped about the bold portion! How is the slip? So I'm guessing you liked its performance better than TGIN's Mask?

And I'm good...


----------



## KinksAndInk

SmilingElephant said:


> OMG 8-10 pages lawd! I feel your pain!  What's your major? I'm over here freaking out over a measly 2 page literary analysis essay I have to turn in this week.


Nursing. And I just finished a 6 page paper Sunday.  I'm tiiiiieeeeeddddddd.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Thanks for the mini review! I'm hyped about the bold portion! How is the slip? So I'm guessing you liked its performance better than TGIN's Mask?
> 
> And I'm good...



I'm 99% sure that I like the CRN treatment better than the TGIN mask, but I've only used each once, and I only used the TGIN on two twists at the front of my head because I had a tiny sample.

My hair feels REALLY good and elastic and hydrated and moisturized right now.


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm 99% sure that I like the CRN treatment better than the TGIN mask, but I've only used each once, and I only used the TGIN on two twists at the front of my head because I had a tiny sample.
> 
> My hair feels REALLY good and elastic and hydrated and moisturized right now.



I'm definitely going to be on the lookout for your full review...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

.


trueheartofgold said:


> Thanks for the mini review! I'm hyped about the bold portion! How is the slip? So I'm guessing you liked its performance better than TGIN's Mask?
> 
> And I'm good...



I didn't see your question about the slip:

I don't know if all the jars of the CRN Coconut Water treatment are like this, but the product in my jar is like a soft yet solid butter--not creamy but harder than cream. I felt like the slip was pretty good once I added a little water, but it is not the slipperiest thing I've ever put on my head. Soultanicals Hair Glide is more slippery. The Mielle DC is more slippery.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> Nursing. And I just finished a 6 page paper Sunday.  I'm tiiiiieeeeeddddddd.



Are you good at writing and/or do you have a good method?


----------



## KinksAndInk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Are you good at writing and/or do you have a good method?


Luckily I'm a great writer because I procrastinate lol. That's my only method...wait until the last minute when I have no choice. I did the 6 page paper in about 2 hours. I haven't even looked to see what this paper is about but I'm hoping to have most of it done in the next 3hours then I'll finish the rest in class tomorrow.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> Luckily I'm a great writer because I procrastinate lol. That's my only method...wait until the last minute when I have no choice. I did the 6 page paper in about 2 hours. I haven't even looked to see what this paper is about but I'm hoping to have most of it done in the next 3hours then I'll finish the rest in class tomorrow.



If I were a great writer, I guess procrastinating would work to my benefit. 

@SmilingElephant, I struggle with writing, but I finally encountered writing advice that helps me produce. I personalized it to look like what's below. It's based on Rowena Murray's book "Writing for Academic Journals." I combine it with advice from Gopen's "Sense of Structure: Writing from the Reader's Perspective" and Booth and colleague's "The Craft of Research."

Overall subject of the paper
Topic #1 to discuss about the subject
Paragraph: Point #1 (about topic #1) to make or prove
Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #1
Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #1 (can be a counter arg followed by a rebuttal)
Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #1 (can be a counter arg followed by a rebuttal)
more if need be . . . break up into a second paragraph

Paragraph: Point #2 (about topic #1) to make or prove
Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #2
Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #2 (can be a counter arg followed by a rebuttal)
Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #2 (can be a counter arg followed by a rebuttal)
more if need be


Topic #2 to discuss about the subject
Paragraph: Point #1 (about topic #2) to make or prove
Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #1
Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #1 (can be a counter arg followed by a rebuttal)
Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #1 (can be a counter arg followed by a rebuttal)
more if need be



And so on. I add transition statements to the start and end of paragraphs and sections (which I view as a related group of paragraphs that are on the same topic). I've fond that sometimes a subject is detailed enough to need subtopics in addition to topics. But as long as I plot out the scheme above, I can freely write a "crappy" first draft without judging/censoring myself and then work from it to create something better.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

When you have so many well-reviewed new-to-you products that you just washed and styled your hair but wanna do it again.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Obia is coming to WalMart and has a detangling conditioner: https://www.obianaturals.com/collections/frontpage/products/babassu-detangling-conditioner

I'm done trialing new products for the year, but I'm hoping someone who trials it is able to compare it to Soultanicals Hair Glide or Qhemet's Detangling Ghee. It'd be nice to be able to get a great detangler OTG.


----------



## angelmilk

Summer wya? I'm ready to cowash every other day


----------



## Cattypus1

mz.rae said:


> So I wet my hair this past weekend and applied conditioner and cut some of the relaxed ends off. I got nervous and stopped cutting because of how short my natural hair was, I'm 10 months post relaxer. Now I have short patches of hair mixed in, I kind of want to just finish cutting it and feel empowered but uh.... Yeah....


This is exactly how my BC started...just sayin'


----------



## KinkyRN

angelmilk said:


> Summer wya? I'm ready to cowash every other day


And go back to my glycerine based gels. There are some more gels I want to try out too.


----------



## SmilingElephant

YvetteWithJoy said:


> If I were a great writer, I guess procrastinating would work to my benefit.
> 
> @SmilingElephant, I struggle with writing, but I finally encountered writing advice that helps me produce. I personalized it to look like what's below. It's based on Rowena Murray's book "Writing for Academic Journals." I combine it with advice from Gopen's "Sense of Structure: Writing from the Reader's Perspective" and Booth and colleague's "The Craft of Research."
> 
> Overall subject of the paper
> Topic #1 to discuss about the subject
> Paragraph: Point #1 (about topic #1) to make or prove
> Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #1
> Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #1 (can be a counter arg followed by a rebuttal)
> Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #1 (can be a counter arg followed by a rebuttal)
> more if need be . . . break up into a second paragraph
> 
> Paragraph: Point #2 (about topic #1) to make or prove
> Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #2
> Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #2 (can be a counter arg followed by a rebuttal)
> Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #2 (can be a counter arg followed by a rebuttal)
> more if need be
> 
> 
> Topic #2 to discuss about the subject
> Paragraph: Point #1 (about topic #2) to make or prove
> Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #1
> Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #1 (can be a counter arg followed by a rebuttal)
> Detail/evidence/example helping to make/prove point #1 (can be a counter arg followed by a rebuttal)
> more if need be
> 
> 
> 
> And so on. I add transition statements to the start and end of paragraphs and sections (which I view as a related group of paragraphs that are on the same topic). I've fond that sometimes a subject is detailed enough to need subtopics in addition to topics. But as long as I plot out the scheme above, I can freely write a "crappy" first draft without judging/censoring myself and then work from it to create something better.



Thanks  I usually don't struggle with writing papers, I love to write. I'm in my sophomore year and I'm taking more literary classes and I'm just learning that there is a huge difference between a regular essay and a literary analysis essay. Girl, I had been emailing my teacher with a passion bc I was lost on what he wanted ...and it was the same thing you provided! It's completely different from any other papers I've ever had to write!

And not just that...I just don't even wanna be BOTHERED with writing it! I'm in this slump that I can't afford to be in lol!


----------



## SmilingElephant

KinksAndInk said:


> Luckily I'm a great writer because I procrastinate lol. That's my only method...wait until the last minute when I have no choice. I did the 6 page paper in about 2 hours. I haven't even looked to see what this paper is about but I'm hoping to have most of it done in the next 3hours then I'll finish the rest in class tomorrow.



Same here!!! I always wait til the last minute to start my papers bc they always come out better than if I start on it a week prior.

I'm an English major. Go figure. 

But I can do a 3 page paper in about 30 mins to an hour. I'm just so sluggish lately and overwhelmed bc I'm also moving far far away from where I am now and starting a new job.


----------



## KinksAndInk

SmilingElephant said:


> Same here!!! I always wait til the last minute to start my papers bc they always come out better than if I start on it a week prior.
> 
> I'm an English major. Go figure.
> 
> But I can do a 3 page paper in about 30 mins to an hour. I'm just so sluggish lately and overwhelmed bc I'm also moving far far away from where I am now and starting a new job.


I have 2 pages done. I have class tomorrow plus a 12hr hospital shift after class...I'll finish in class tomorrow. I'm just not motivated to do it right now.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm giving up my bonnets and scarves. Silk pillowcases from now on. I feel like the bonnets are affecting my nape. So bye bye.


----------



## Evolving78

KinksAndInk said:


> I have 2 pages done. I have class tomorrow plus a 12hr hospital shift after class...I'll finish in class tomorrow. I'm just not motivated to do it right now.


I have a class I need to finish. I really just need to take the test, so I can move on to my next course. hopefully we can get our stuff done asap! When is your paper due?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I really, really, really want to return to Hattache' and purchase 2 items I've yet to try, since there would be no shipping fee

Hatian Black Castor Oil (unscented smelled best to me)
Shescentit cleansing conditioner 

I can pretty easily resist the Bekura Mouse Tonga cream, Bekura Vanilla Whiskey soak, Anita Grant products, Hydratherma Naturals products, and more.


----------



## KinksAndInk

shortdub78 said:


> I have a class I need to finish. I really just need to take the test, so I can move on to my next course. hopefully we can get our stuff done asap! When is your paper due?


Today at 11:59pm but I need to have it done by 2:30 so I can come home and nap before this shift.


----------



## Evolving78

KinksAndInk said:


> Today at 11:59pm but I need to have it done by 2:30 so I can come home and nap before this shift.


Ok you are giving me motivation. I have to take a proctored exam and I guess that's why I'm procrastinating. I maybe nervous, or feel like I need to study more.


----------



## KinksAndInk

shortdub78 said:


> Ok you are giving me motivation. I have to take a proctored exam and I guess that's why I'm procrastinating. I maybe nervous, or feel like I need to study more.


Study and go when you're ready. I have to take my NCLEX this year and I'm terrified. But I won't take it until I'm absolutely ready. I've been lazy and haven't been studying like I should but I'm going to get my life together. Can't accomplish my goals if I'm not moving in the right direction.


----------



## Anaisin




----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I don't know where to stick this. I've only watched it on silent, but I love the idea of reducing SSKs via these spoolie-type curlers. And I love how she uses them at night to lengthen the lifespan of her twist-outs in a way that avoids the manipulation that completing retwisting at night would entail.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I DC'ed and baggied my hair and I was supposed to wash and style today...but it's now 11:30pm..not happening. I really should do my hair tomorrow but I honestly just don't see it happening either. Friday...definitely. 

Anyway, my number 1 rule has always been not to do my hair when I'm not in the mood. SO there's that.


----------



## Pmpomatic

Pmpomatic said:


> Anyone from Nashville, TN or know the area? I want to get some hot chicken (hair nutrition ) to help increase circulation during my week of inverting.



Operation Hot chicken was a success last month.

This time around, my hair and I enjoyed the added protein found in lobster rolls (2x ).

Despite the NE being cold and windy, my hair looked great for my presentation. Next up... the Midwest.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I really like the warmth and knowledge of the people on this forum.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm tripping right now: Styling and stretching my natural hair have been a struggle for me for years, and @Prettymetty 's April Style Challenge has led me to discover what could be a VERY SIMPLE solution to both of those issues, if it pans out:

Annie's Crimper Curlers
I ordered 4 6-packs from Ebay. I feel mixed emotions, and I don't even know how well these things are going to pan out! They could be a complete fail. HOWEVER, if it turns out that all along overcoming much of my hair struggles was a simple matter of using these little crimper curlers . . . 

   

 



​


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

What ever happened to the straight out of Eden relaxer? I'm relaxing tomorrow I wanted to try it but I can't find it in any stores.


----------



## rileypak

Well biweekly washes, it's been real but the princess has spoken. 
Weekly washing is back as of right now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@Sharpened, this made me think of you!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I need to get my hands on the Whole Blends Legendary Olive leave in. I'm in love with the rinse out conditioner. It has a faint scent and is severely moisturizing


----------



## vanray

Random but Jouelzy irks every dang nerve I have. Even my dog lily can't stand her. 

Lily walked in on my watching one of her videos and she started howling and ran under the bed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@specialakasion


----------



## Bad&Bougee

SmilingElephant said:


> I need to get my hands on the Whole Blends Legendary Olive leave in. I'm in love with the rinse out conditioner. It has a faint scent and is severely moisturizing


Does anyone use carrot seed oil?  I've decided to give it a try and see if my flourishes.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Target now sells Aussie 3min miracle moist in a 16oz bottle. Just an FYI.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Processing caps, Silk Elements Pre-cleanse Scalp Treatment, Colorful Neutral Protein Filler, spray bottle, applicator bottle, rollers = $35.

If I wasn't out of town with an itchy scalp and breakage. Oh well.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Bad&Bougee said:


> Does anyone use carrot seed oil?  I've decided to give it a try and see if my flourishes.



Ya know...out of all these years, I've never tried straight carrot oil! Lately now, I like using blended oils and pomades.


----------



## rileypak

@shawnyblazes


----------



## angelmilk

That feeling when you know hair goodies are in your mail box


----------



## GGsKin

I can't wait to pick up my new spice grinder tomorrow so I can finally grind up some hibiscus with ease. I hope it gets it fine enough...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> @shawnyblazes


Hey sugahtoes


----------



## JerriBlank

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm giving up my bonnets and scarves. Silk pillowcases from now on. I feel like the bonnets are affecting my nape. So bye bye.



Omg, I've  literally come to the same conclusion.  I am having soooooo many instances of affirmations that it's scaring me. This is big for me. Head ties stay in my arsenal.
I've decided to not use a head scarf at night unless I have my hair styled. 
I feel like it helps to eradicate my edges and nape, especially when they're weakened by stress and elements.


----------



## JerriBlank

I've been sealing my hair with glycerin based serum. Namely, It's a 10 Silk Silk smoothing balm. I added ACV after reading about a product that @YvetteWithJoy posted about. The name escapes me. This smooths and leaves my hair soooo moisturized! 
I haven't been able to go a few days without moisturizing in idk how long. 
Using this consistently has been a huge part of my regimen.


----------



## vevster

Sally's keeps sending me coupons! This time it is 20% off my entire purchase!  I've decided to focus my energy on mainly 3 lines:

Jane Carter
Uncle Funky's Daughter
The Mane Choice

No more new lines.

By the way, Obia Naturals does nothing for my hair.


----------



## KinksAndInk

JerriBlank said:


> Omg, I've  literally come to the same conclusion.  I am having soooooo many instances of affirmations that it's scaring me. This is big for me. Head ties stay in my arsenal.
> I've decided to not use a head scarf at night unless I have my hair styled.
> I feel like it helps to eradicate my edges and nape, especially when they're weakened by stress and elements.


I noticed I don't have these nape issues when I didn't sleep wth a bonnet nightly. So by bye bonnets. Hopefully I like the pillowcase I ordered. I'm going to trial a few before I stock up. I don't think I'll ever wear a bonnet again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Hey sugahtoes*


@shawnyblazes  Lawd....

Not Sugahtoes????

Okay...I needed that laff.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

KinksAndInk said:


> I noticed I don't have these nape issues when I didn't sleep wth a bonnet nightly. So by bye bonnets. Hopefully I like the pillowcase I ordered. I'm going to trial a few before I stock up. I don't think I'll ever wear a bonnet again.


Ladies, have you all bought silk pillowcases or scarves from Pretty Anntoinets?  She is a little on the expensive side but the items are high quality, unique and beautiful.  I order a new pillowcase and scarf as a Christmas present for myself each year.  If you haven't visited the site before, check it out.

http://www.prettyanntoinets.com/


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes  Lawd....
> 
> Not Sugahtoes????
> 
> Okay...I needed that laff.




That's what I call all my favorite people lolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *That's what I call all my favorite people lolol*


@shawnyblazes
How Cute!....it cracked me up.  I was thinking about Babies!

You can call me that anytime.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> How Cute!....it cracked me up.  I was thinking about Babies!
> 
> You can call me that anytime.




@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes 
Back at Ya'....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Would you pay $35 for 8 ounces of product plus shipping, or $12 for 2 ounces plus shipping? I really wonder if Especially Hair will survive. I can't imagine they have very many sales.

Back story in next post . . .


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

So, there was a time when NOTHING I did would moisturize my hair. During that time, I was a purchasing little somebody in a desperate search for ANYTHING that would work.

I promised this board that I would not purchase a product called Moisture Foundation by Especially Hair, but I didn't keep my promise and got a sample anyway. Well, I realized later that the sun might have gotten to my product during delivery, because that sample was rank-smelling. At the time I just thought it simply didn't smell good, and I put a little on my bang anyway. That's how desperate I was to find anything to moisturize my chronically dry hair.

My Moisture Foundation -drenched bang felt amaze-balls. My husband even commented on how juicy that section of my hair looked. So, I went to great lengths to see if there was anything that could be done about the crazy smell and just as crazy price. I was told "no" and "no." They explained how important their signature scent is to the product. I explained that my sample (which they provided to me special because they didn't have samples at the time) may have gotten rank during transit or something. They said that they would be considering making samples available in the future. I put Especially Hair out of my mind and continued searching for moisture.

So later Especially Hair sends me a long survey. I fill it out diligently, to provide answers as help for them as a company. I explain *in very nice words* that I will never purchase their product at such a crazy price: If it's bad, I'll be mad. If it's good, I won't be able to purchase/afford any more of it. So why even get started? LOL. When they asked me about other products I used, I mentioned the vendors I purchase from who work with me on the scent thing and charge waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay less.

Fast forward a few months. So this past week I've been getting emails saying, "We're prepared to give you a lifetime 10% discount, but we're going up on the price." Mmkay. Then TODAY I get an email saying they are going to be working on the scenting, detangle-ability, and ease-of-application of their products. Stay tuned.

Um, no. Good luck with that, and buh bye.


----------



## JerriBlank

KinksAndInk said:


> I noticed I don't have these nape issues when I didn't sleep wth a bonnet nightly. So by bye bonnets. Hopefully I like the pillowcase I ordered. I'm going to trial a few before I stock up. I don't think I'll ever wear a bonnet again.



I'm embarrassed to admit the amount of time that elapsed before I connected the dots and realized that my trusty silk scarf is the issue. 
But yeah, what you said.


----------



## JerriBlank

Bad&Bougee said:


> Ladies, have you all bought silk pillowcases or scarves from Pretty Anntoinets?  She is a little on the expensive side but the items are high quality, unique and beautiful.  I order a new pillowcase and scarf as a Christmas present for myself each year.  If you haven't visited the site before, check it out.
> 
> http://www.prettyanntoinets.com/



Thank you!


----------



## KinksAndInk

JerriBlank said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit the amount of time that elapsed before I connected the dots and realized that my trusty silk scarf is the issue.
> But yeah, what you said.


As long as you realized it


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My plan this year was to trial to a feeling of satisfaction for the FIRST quarter of the year (so that I could identify highly effective products), and then only re-up on ID'ed highly effective products for the remaining quarters of the year.

I'm quite happy with my discoveries of the 22nd Century Natural Woman Shampoo Bar, Qhemet CTDG, CRN Coconut Water deep treatment, and the Curl Prep Curl Crush Around the Way Gel. I can't wait to try the Curl Junkie smoothing lotion and Sheaterra Mud-Poo I have because I think these products will round out everything nicely. I really hope this feeling of product satiety/satisfaction lasts! 

It's almost time for the 2nd quarter to start. This is good timing: On average I've spent $135/month on hair-related items and services, including all products and wigs and tools and salon visits.

I am CERTAIN I can get that down to about $50/month or less, quite easily, for the rest of the year. I'm going to try to redirect my trialing focus/energy into ends-care focus/energy, styling focus/energy, and retention focus/energy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@chrissy @Cien @Pmpomatic @roed @Tibbar


----------



## Tibbar

shawnyblazes said:


> @chrissy @Cien @Pmpomatic @roed @Tibbar


@shawnyblazes 

Thank you!  Happy Birthday fellow Aries folks!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Hi, @Aggie! 

How do you rank the Bekura Tonga Mousse among your other moisturizers? How moisturizing is it? I smelled some at Hattahe' and . It looked so moisturizing and emollient.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Hi, @rileypak and @Aggie and @IDareT'sHair ! 

How is the SheScentIt Sugar Peach Super Moist Conditioner?
How is the SheScentIt Green Tea & Ginseng Co-wash?

TIA!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I've been so busy that I can't remember if I washed my hair last week.  My scalp doesn't act up if it's dirty so it could be 2 weeks and I wouldn't be able to tell the difference. I really don't remember. Now I feel like I'm going crazy


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, @Aggie!
> 
> How do you rank the Bekura Tonga Mousse among your other moisturizers? How moisturizing is it? I smelled some at Hattahe' and . It looked so moisturizing and emollient.



@YvetteWithJoy 

That's exactly what it is - moisturizing AND emollient. That's how I like my moisturizers. It's a leave-in but I use it as a moisturizer. Leaves my hair quite happy I might add. 

The only products from Bekura that I would buy again are the Tonga Mousse, Honey Latte, and the Body Butters especially the Lemon Beignet one. The YAM Nectar is nice too but really too expensive for the amount of product you get. I have one back-up that I will use sparingly. 

When the Yam Nectar is done, I will consider buying raw honey to add to my difficult to spread conditioners instead.


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, @rileypak and @Aggie and @IDareT'sHair !
> 
> How is the SheScentIt Sugar Peach Super Moist Conditioner?
> How is the SheScentIt Green Tea & Ginseng Co-wash?
> 
> TIA!


I have the Sugar Peach but haven't used it as yet. I never got any of the Co-washes. I don't care for them because I like sudsy shampoos.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy Hello! I forgot to ask you if you still use the Komaza Protein Strengthener. If so, does it work really well? Does it have slip? Also, how many uses did you get from one bottle?

If you don't use it at the moment do you mind answering the questions?

I asked you this before but I don't remember which thread: how often do you use the Netwurks spray? Did you use it only on your edges or on your scalp as well?

As always thank you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Hello! I forgot to ask you if you still use the Komaza Protein Strengthener. If so, does it work really well? Does it have slip? Also, how many uses did you get from one bottle?
> 
> If you don't use it at the moment do you mind answering the questions?
> 
> I asked you this before but I don't remember which thread: how often do you use the Netwurks spray? Did you use it only on your edges or on your scalp as well?
> 
> As always thank you!



Hi, ladybug!

I still use the Komaza. It works for me VERY, VERY well. I ran off to Atlanta without it. So I'm trying Colorful Neutral Protein Filler from Sally's while I'm here.

These last 2 months I haven't been very consistent with my hair regimen: I've been trying to meet my deadline to submit my thesis, and I've been so stressed out (burnt out) about it that I would type for 10 minutes, then browse LHCF for 5 minutes, then type for 10 minutes, then browse LHCF for 5 minutes. Needless to say, I haven't been prioritizing my hair care as I've been in survival mode.

So, I haven't been using my Netwurks spray like I should, and I missed a scheduled protein treatment. When I use the Netwurks spray, I spray it on my edges every day, and I put it in a color applicator bottle to apply to my scalp on wash days. I saw some progress in the short time I was using it. I'll get back on it once I recover from submitting! 

I've used the Komaza twice, and I don't remember being floored by the slip, but it might be really good, I can't remember. I remember being taking aback by how rubbery my hair felt after using it, but once I did a moisturizing DC afterwards, then my hair looked better than it EVER HAD EVER.

I think this was the key: I detangled and chunky twisted, then I chelated/clarified twist by twist so my hair wouldn't tangle again, then I applied the Komaza twist by twist to completely dry hair, then I did my moisturizing DC and steamed it in. So when I did my protein treatment, there was NOTHING in/on my strands to block its ingredients.

I really feel like that "fixed" my hair. Afterwards, I was able to moisturize my hair with products that had NEVER worked before.


----------



## Nightingale

I need to wash my hair, but refuse to do it until I have my burrito bowl and glass of wine. Just 30 more minutes until Chipotle opens


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, ladybug!
> 
> I still use the Komaza. It works for me VERY, VERY well. I ran off to Atlanta without it. So I'm trying Colorful Neutral Protein Filler from Sally's while I'm here.
> 
> These last 2 months I haven't been very consistent with my hair regimen: I've been trying to meet my deadline to submit my thesis, and I've been so stressed out (burnt out) about it that I would type for 10 minutes, then browse LHCF for 5 minutes, then type for 10 minutes, then browse LHCF for 5 minutes. Needless to say, I haven't been prioritizing my hair care as I've been in survival mode.
> 
> So, I haven't been using my Netwurks spray like I should, and I missed a scheduled protein treatment. When I use the Netwurks spray, I spray it on my edges every day, and I put it in a color applicator bottle to apply to my scalp on wash days. I saw some progress in the short time I was using it. I'll get back on it once I recover from submitting!
> 
> I've used the Komaza twice, and I don't remember being floored by the slip, but it might be really good, I can't remember. I remember being taking aback by how rubbery my hair felt after using it, but once I did a moisturizing DC afterwards, then my hair looked better than it EVER HAD EVER.
> 
> I think this was the key: I detangled and chunky twisted, then I chelated/clarified twist by twist so my hair wouldn't tangle again, then I applied the Komaza twist by twist to completely dry hair, then I did my moisturizing DC and steamed it in. So when I did my protein treatment, there was NOTHING in/on my strands to block its ingredients.
> 
> I really feel like that "fixed" my hair. Afterwards, I was able to moisturize my hair with products that had NEVER worked before.



Thanks so much for replying! What do you mean by "rubbery?" And you're saying to follow up with a moisturizing deep conditioner? I'm asking because they don't have that in the directions on their website.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Thanks so much for replying! What do you mean by "rubbery?" And you're saying to follow up with a moisturizing deep conditioner? I'm asking because they don't have that in the directions on their website.



YW! 

Right after the Komaza treatment, my hair felt strangely coated with something, and it when I touched and pulled on my hair, it felt like that something was rubber. When I rubbed my hair between my fingers, my hair felt rubbery.

A few ladies here said the same thing happened with them, but that all was okay after they followed up with a moisturizing DC.

I've learned from this forum and YouTube that it is important to follow up a protein treatment with a moisturizing treatment.


----------



## Pmpomatic

shawnyblazes said:


> @chrissy @Cien @Pmpomatic @roed @Tibbar



@shawnyblazes Thank you! I hope the other ladies are enjoying their day as well.


----------



## rileypak

YvetteWithJoy said:


> How is the SheScentIt Sugar Peach Super Moist Conditioner?
> How is the SheScentIt Green Tea & Ginseng Co-wash?
> TIA!



I've used the GT&G for a moisture boost (there's nothing cleansing in it). It's really nice. Left my hair soft & moisturized and had good slip.
I've only used the Sugar Peach once for some detangling so I can't speak to lasting effects of it but it was nice for the brief moment I used it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

rileypak said:


> I've used the GT&G for a moisture boost (there's nothing cleansing in it). It's really nice. Left my hair soft & moisturized and had good slip,
> I've only used the Sugar Peach once for some detangling so I can't speak to lasting effects of it but it was nice for the brief moment I used it.



Phew! Thanks for the review. You SAVED me


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy thanks so much! You're the best!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy thanks so much! You're the best!



Oh, you're more than welcome, ma'am! You're such a sweet person! And I don't mind at all! Lawd KNOWS I be askin' away at this forum and benefiting from all the help I can get! LOL!


----------



## Cien

shawnyblazes said:


> @chrissy @Cien @Pmpomatic @roed @Tibbar


Thank you @shawnyblazes!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I did it! 

I submitted my THESIS!!!!!!!!!!!! I am free!

I will write an acknowledgments page tomorrow, and be done! God is so good!!!!!!!!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Sally is trying to tempt me with this 20% off...


----------



## Aggie

Nightingale said:


> I need to wash my hair, but refuse to do it until I have my burrito bowl and glass of wine. Just 30 more minutes until Chipotle opens


So funny @Nightingale


----------



## Aggie

KinksAndInk said:


> Sally is trying to tempt me with this 20% off...


Me too, but not a big enough sale for me to bite at the moment. I'd use it if I really needed something but as it stands right now, I am good with products.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Aggie said:


> Me too, but not a big enough sale for me to bite at the moment. I'd use it if I really needed something but as it stands right now, I am good with products.


I might. I'm next door to one so I maybe grab a few things since it's off the whole purchase and not one item


----------



## movingforward

As much as I love my texlaxed hair.  My hair only grow so long, before SSKs and all the other hair problems.  My ends are thin.   UGH!!!!

Maybe I go get my hair straightened and see how I feel afterwards.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair is so soft and moisturized.  Wonder if the moisture will last 2 weeks again.


----------



## vanray

Finally scheduled my Design Essentials Smoothing treatment.


----------



## Evolving78

I want to cornrow my daughter's hair. I guess I will watch a bunch of videos. She doesn't like any accessories in her hair and she is always pulling them out. She is a wild woman! She likes her hair wild and free. 

I got my supplies for my relaxer for next week.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

vanray said:


> Finally scheduled my Design Essentials Smoothing treatment.



Ooooo! I hope you love it. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Anaisin

Some of these girls on YouTube don't know even know what a lot of words they use mean. Just saying it because they hear it in other videos. Immediately cut it off. What happened to the good reviews?


----------



## KinksAndInk

I wonder if I can find some Marley hair to match my hair. I kinda want a set of medium length Marley twists since I think my hair by itself looks too scalpy. I may do a very neat set Tuesday and keep them in for 3wks - a month. I also need another mirror so I can see the back of my head.


----------



## curlyTisME

I really want to start wearing my natural texture more again. I have been wearing my hair mostly blown out for the last 8 months and I am ready for something different. Part of me wants to wear my fro, but I suffer from HNH syndrome and I lose so much hair with the constant manipulation and detangling that certain styles require, especially the wash n go. Twist outs and braid outs are SSK city for me and I would rather not inflict that damage on my hair especially since its been on a healthy kick with my consistent salon visits and treatments. 

This weekend I have been wearing two halo twists that I do in the shower with lots of conditioner under the running water. I rinse the gel and product out daily and redo my hair in the mornings. I worry about moisture overload and my ends getting too soft, but I also worry about detangling and not pulling my hair out mid shaft or worse from the root. 

Suggestions ladies, I am considering a sew in and crochets too.


----------



## KinksAndInk

When you really want to buy something but you have questions and other people have questions and the vendor won't reply to anybody and you can't be bothered so you start looking for alternatives. No ma'am, I will not beg you to take my  On to the next one


----------



## Destiny9109

I get so tired of these companies changing the product formulations then try to pass it off as "new and improved" when 9 times out of 10 it's not. I've had to look for new staples too often in the past 6 years and it's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Anaisin

So that hat I wore didn't frizz up my hair and it's 100% dry now but so moist. I need to try Qhemet's other products.


----------



## JerriBlank

Destiny9109 said:


> I get so tired of these companies changing the product formulations then try to pass it off as "new and improved" when 9 times out of 10 it's not. I've had to look for new staples too often in the past 6 years and it's absolutely ridiculous.


Story of my life on my hair journey. Makes me sick!


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> When you really want to buy something but you have questions and other people have questions and the vendor won't reply to anybody and you can't be bothered so you start looking for alternatives. No ma'am, I will not beg you to take my  On to the next one



We talking about Toni again?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Ebonybunny @mahoganee


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> We talking about Toni again?


No lol. I been over that lady


----------



## gorgeoushair

Saludable84 said:


> We talking about Toni again?



Who is Toni?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Glad to see another mousse on the market.

Mane Choice Pink Lemonade & Coconut Super Antioxidant & Texture Beautifier Mousse


----------



## Saludable84

gorgeoushair said:


> Who is Toni?


She has an Etsy store but I can't remember the name.

Shame. Because I'm about to dupe her avocado and green tea.


----------



## Lissa0821

On Sunday, I did my first roller set on my natural hair which is a little bigger than a TWA.  I fluffed it out yesterday.  I rolled my hair last night with perm rods and fluffed it out again today.  It is a rainy day here in Atlanta and I take the train.  I fully expected to see a fro when I got to work, but was pleasantly surprised to see every curl still  in place.  I am going to assume my moisture level for my hair is on point.


----------



## Anaisin

They have Camille Rose Ajani balm at this Target now. Good to know I don't have to order online when I run out


----------



## trueheartofgold

Anaisin said:


> They have Camille Rose Ajani balm at this Target now. Good to know I don't have to order online when I run out



Hi Anaisin. How do you use the balm? Is it greasy?


----------



## LavenderMint

I just saw this on Amazon. Has anyone tried this yet? Is it related to Eco Style?


----------



## Sharpened

MeaWea said:


> I just saw this on Amazon. Has anyone tried this yet? Is it related to Eco Style?
> View attachment 392827


I have seen it on Eco's website, never in stores.


----------



## Nightingale

MeaWea said:


> I just saw this on Amazon. Has anyone tried this yet? Is it related to Eco Style?
> View attachment 392827



I actually purchased this product and another from the line, then returned without using it. I found some reviews though.


----------



## Anaisin

trueheartofgold said:


> Hi Anaisin. How do you use the balm? Is it greasy?



It breaks down to an oil, very light. I use it to seal or refresh.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> She has an Etsy store but I can't remember the name.
> 
> Shame. Because I'm about to dupe her avocado and green tea.


NurCreations and ummmm where we getting this dupe? Cuz I'm holding on to my last 16oz like it's the answer to life's greatest mystery


----------



## Sharpened

Putting aloe and oil together on my hair made me feel like I was using curl activator.

@IDareT'sHair aloe goes into which challenge, the one for teas and rinses?


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> NurCreations and ummmm where we getting this dupe? Cuz I'm holding on to my last 16oz like it's the answer to life's greatest mystery



From my kitchen. Cuz I's tied waiting for her to get her life


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> From my kitchen. Cuz I's tied waiting for her to get her life


Lemme know when you dupe it so I can PayPal you for my order


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> Lemme know when you dupe it so I can PayPal you for my order



I'll try it this weekend. I already made it, but it's only Tuesday 

The things these vendors drive you to do.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want to do a rollerset but I don't feel like washing my hair. Maybe Saturday


----------



## Evolving78

I'm done with ORS lye relaxer. Need to find a relaxer that will give my hair some sheen. This relaxer system is dry and dull. At least the results are consistent. I'm so texlaxed...smh


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@andyjack @French Rouge @Highly Favored8


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I think this is the last purchase I'm going make before commencing the Use Up Your Stash and No-Buy Challenges.

I can see these being VERY useful: 

for drying my hair to keep the hair closer to the scalp (so it ends up less puffy/poofy), 
to help me on wash day to keep my detangled hair in sections: then, once hair is detangled and clipped, I could wash the hair that way without needed to twist the hair up (further manipulation), and I could -- because the hair is in clips -- apply my leave-in and gel and end moisturizer section by section, 
etc.


----------



## LavenderMint

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I think this is the last purchase I'm going make before commencing the Use Up Your Stash and No-Buy Challenges.
> 
> I can see these being VERY useful:
> 
> for drying my hair to keep the hair closer to the scalp (so it ends up less puffy/poofy),
> to help me on wash day to keep my detangled hair in sections: then, once hair is detangled and clipped, I could wash the hair that way without needed to twist the hair up (further manipulation), and I could -- because the hair is in clips -- apply my leave-in and gel and end moisturizer section by section,
> etc.
> 
> View attachment 392921


I really like mine & use them as you've described as well as helping to dry my twists in the directions I want. I buy them from eBay.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MeaWea said:


> I really like mine & use them as you've described as well as helping to dry my twists in the directions I want. I buy them from eBay.



Cool! Thanks for the affirmation/confirmation (I get the precise usage of those two words mixed up sometimes ). Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@trueheartofgold, here are two articles I thought you might find interesting. Hope this message finds you well, ma'am.

https://www.kinkycurlycoilyme.com/the-real-reason-your-hair-is-always-dry-and-what-to-do-about-it/#

http://thehairpolitics.com/2017/02/humectants-promote-healthy-hair/


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @trueheartofgold, here are two articles I thought you might find interesting. Hope this message finds you well, ma'am.
> 
> https://www.kinkycurlycoilyme.com/the-real-reason-your-hair-is-always-dry-and-what-to-do-about-it/#
> 
> http://thehairpolitics.com/2017/02/humectants-promote-healthy-hair/



Hey sunshine! Thank you so much for those two articles. Just yesterday I was reading ingredients in two products that have glycerin high on the list and thought I should avoid them. I'm going to give them a try because both articles have them as being good hydrators. 

Did I tell you that you're the best? I'm still going to say it again: you're the best!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Hey sunshine! Thank you so much for those two articles. Just yesterday I was reading ingredients in two products that have glycerin high on the list and thought I should avoid them. I'm going to give them a try because both articles have them as being good hydrators.
> 
> Did I tell you that you're the best? I'm still going to say it again: you're the best!



Oh, you're kind! Thanks. You might not thank me if the humectants give you trouble. Lol. The articles really helped me to see why I'm able to make glycerin and Oyin Hair Dew and such work year-round. I am officially unconfused now.  I love that people share their knowledge!


----------



## Aggie

Destiny9109 said:


> I get so tired of these companies changing the product formulations then try to pass it off as "new and improved" when 9 times out of 10 it's not. I've had to look for new staples too often in the past 6 years and it's absolutely ridiculous.


Agreed 

This is one of the reasons why I am going back to Kerastase, Redken, and Keracare products. They are not known for changing up their formulas too often but Redken tend to phase out some of their product lines and I don't particularly care for that. I do limit my Redken products to just a few that I know works really well. Kerastase and Keracare are pretty stable with their formulations. Matrix Biolage is not so bad either.


----------



## Sharpened

Still wearing oogly twists under SLAP cap...


----------



## yaya24

I actually look forward to wash days again.

It took 3 years to get back to this place.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

yaya24 said:


> I actually look forward to wash days again.
> 
> It took 3 years to get back to this place.



Yay! What changed?


----------



## yaya24

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yay! What changed?



Everything is just easy.

Instead of "use up your stash", I gave away and trashed all the non holy grails.

No longer being a PJ (reformed since 2011 or so) has also been a win in my court.

Last but not least:
Trying QB detangling ghee and buying avocado oil.
^^QB &Avocado oil have solidified my regimen.


----------



## fifi134

Anyone know where I can purchase sulfur powder?


----------



## Saludable84

fifi134 said:


> Anyone know where I can purchase sulfur powder?



You can try the pharmacy.


----------



## fifi134

Saludable84 said:


> You can try the pharmacy.



I just came from CVS and they don't sell it


----------



## Saludable84

fifi134 said:


> I just came from CVS and they don't sell it


I got mine from one of the indie pharmacys. The chains won't sell it.


----------



## Aggie

fifi134 said:


> Anyone know where I can purchase sulfur powder?


Maybe try amazon if you can't find it on the ground.


----------



## Aggie

yaya24 said:


> Everything is just easy.
> 
> Instead of "use up your stash", I gave away and trashed all the non holy grails.
> 
> No longer being a PJ (reformed since 2011 or so) has also been a win in my court.
> 
> Last but not least:
> Trying QB detangling ghee and buying avocado oil.
> ^^QB &Avocado oil have solidified my regimen.


@yaya24 

Are you relaxed or natural?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ok.  So it's either washngos or another protective style.  I have this weekend to figure it out.


----------



## yaya24

Aggie said:


> @yaya24
> 
> Are you relaxed or natural?


Natural @Aggie


----------



## Nightingale

I accidentally went 3 months without doing a protein treatment and my hair looked and felt okay. It also looked and felt okay when I did them monthly. I think I'll go back to monthly treatments just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Sharpened

Great, not a few strands, but whole coils trying to escape my oogly twists. Tryin' ta get back to their natural form like that car in the movie, _Christine_. I will have to try gel or something next time.


----------



## Evolving78

Aggie said:


> Agreed
> 
> This is one of the reasons why I am going back to Kerastase, Redken, and Keracare products. They are not known for changing up their formulas too often but Redken tend to phase out some of their product lines and I don't particularly care for that. I do limit my Redken products to just a few that I know works really well. Kerastase and Keracare are pretty stable with their formulations. Matrix Biolage is not so bad either.


I agree! Mine is Design Essentials, Keracare, Silicon Mix, & Elucence


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@KEWLKAT103 @LoveCraze


----------



## LoveCraze

shawnyblazes said:


> @KEWLKAT103 @LoveCraze


Thank you!!!!


----------



## JerriBlank

fifi134 said:


> I just came from CVS and they don't sell it


My local Krogers and Walgreens sell it. Call ahead to make sure that they have it in stock


----------



## Smiley79

I did the big chop again.


----------



## Anaisin

Hairnorexia is so real. Looking at the last time I straightened and it looks so short lol it looked so long at the time.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

yaya24 said:


> Everything is just easy.
> 
> Instead of "use up your stash", I gave away and trashed all the non holy grails.
> 
> No longer being a PJ (reformed since 2011 or so) has also been a win in my court.
> 
> Last but not least:
> Trying QB detangling ghee and buying avocado oil.
> ^^QB &Avocado oil have solidified my regimen.



There is really something about that GHEE! My sample knocked me away! I'm not exactly sure where to put it in my regimen. Once I do, I feel that will enhance my hair care tremendously.


----------



## Sharpened

Planning a BBS field trip, hitting about 8 stores...


----------



## Pmpomatic

Just found out my research got accepted to present at a conference in Europe . Now, I have to figure out how to wear my hair .


----------



## Anaisin

This pic is from April 2015. My wash n go is still this length 2 years later. My hair was at the tip of apl then. Now its bsl nearing mbl and it shrinks to the same spot lmao the struggle. I'm washing my hair today. Maybe I'll do a comparison shot because I swear it looks the same


----------



## Daina

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I think this is the last purchase I'm going make before commencing the Use Up Your Stash and No-Buy Challenges.
> 
> I can see these being VERY useful:
> 
> for drying my hair to keep the hair closer to the scalp (so it ends up less puffy/poofy),
> to help me on wash day to keep my detangled hair in sections: then, once hair is detangled and clipped, I could wash the hair that way without needed to twist the hair up (further manipulation), and I could -- because the hair is in clips -- apply my leave-in and gel and end moisturizer section by section,
> etc.
> 
> View attachment 392921



@YvetteWithJoy, hey great minds think alike I just ordered some from Amazon and looking forward to using them!


----------



## Anaisin

Remember when Hairfinity was all the rage? I never hear about it now...


----------



## Saludable84

Anaisin said:


> Remember when Hairfinity was all the rage? I never hear about it now...



I got an excellent evaluation today. So I'm going to be nice.


----------



## GGsKin

Saludable84 said:


> I got an excellent evaluation today. So I'm going to be nice.



Oh booo


----------



## KinksAndInk

I love this silk pillowcase. I need to order a few more. And I think I'll be practicing rollersets for the next few weeks. I need to figure out my graduation hairstyle. I was going to do a sew in but nah. I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I see you ORS with adding Ghee to your new line.  
https://www.orshaircare.com/product/butter-glazed-gel-souffle/


----------



## OhTall1

I tried to do a twist out while I was out sick.  
Me no likey.  The twist part actually turned out okay.  Adding perm rods to the ends messed everything up and made me look crazy.  Thanks to the Gorilla Snot I got last year at the DMV meet up, I was able to slick everything up into a cute textured bun.  Maybe I'll try one more time with out the rods, but it's a lot of effort for something that doesn't come out as nice as my regular degular old wash and go look.


----------



## GGsKin

OhTall1 said:


> I tried to do a twist out while I was out sick.
> Me no likey.  The twist part actually turned out okay.  Adding perm rods to the ends messed everything up and made me look crazy.  Thanks to the Gorilla Snot I got last year at the DMV meet up, I was able to slick everything up into a cute textured bun.  Maybe I'll try one more time with out the rods, but it's a lot of effort for something that doesn't come out as nice as my regular degular old wash and go look.



How I feel about my twist outs.


----------



## Anaisin

So who's going to try Mane Choice's Pink Lemonade and Coconut line? Lol I'm not buying any more products this month


----------



## Aggie

Anaisin said:


> So who's going to try Mane Choice's Pink Lemonade and Coconut line? Lol I'm not buying any more products this month


Me neither,


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why must coconut be in every thing?


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Me neither,



Three times


----------



## Sharpened

shawnyblazes said:


> Why must coconut be in every thing?


I know.


----------



## shasha8685

Hm....I don't think my hair is a fan of shea butter.....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The crimper curlers I ordered arrived today. I took down a small section of my 5-day old puff, water rinsed it, added some old foam I had, and clamped one of the crimpers on it.

Wouldn't stay closed at the top without a band. Dried fast!!!

Crimper was too short for the section, so I placed it close to the bottom since that made it easier to close. Result equals nice definition but puffiness at the top. I only bought 24 crimper curlers. I'm not so sure that will cover my whole head. Debating whether to try a full set tonight or tomorrow.

I wonder what setting product I should use? I have the CRN style setting stuff and didn't like it for a wash-and-go. Maybe it would work with these crimper curlers? My old foam doesn't seem to be making a strong hold/set.


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> The crimper curlers I ordered arrived today. I took down a small section of my 5-day old puff, water rinsed it, added some old foam I had, and clamped one of the crimpers on it.
> 
> Wouldn't stay closed at the top without a band. Dried fast!!!
> 
> Crimper was too short for the section, so I placed it close to the bottom since that made it easier to close. Result equals nice definition but puffiness at the top. I only bought 24 crimper curlers. I'm not so sure that will cover my whole head. Debating whether to try a full set tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I wonder what setting product I should use? I have the CRN style setting stuff and didn't like it for a wash-and-go. Maybe it would work with these crimper curlers? My old foam doesn't seem to be making a strong hold/set.
> 
> View attachment 393217


So cute @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Why must coconut be in every thing?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Aggie said:


> So cute @YvetteWithJoy



Thanks. I hope I can get these crimper curlers to work. I'm going to try to just have fun with it, see what happens, and fall back on an elongated wash-and-go if it fails. LOL.


----------



## PJaye

shawnyblazes said:


> Why must coconut be in every thing?



I feel the same way about proteins.


----------



## Saludable84

They aren't finished or done


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> View attachment 393227
> They aren't finished or done



I picked up this line's gel at WalMart to read the ingredients, but before I began reading had the thought "I can't" and just put it back down. It's too much. It might be amazing, but I'll never know unless it blows up on this board and I get tempted.


----------



## Sharpened

My weak twist-out threw DH for a loop. He stared for like 30 secs. and said, "You look completely different." Went to DS1, "Are you sure that's your mother in there?" He randomly stared again later. I guess he is in shock I finally styled my hair after soooo many years of fro and puff.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I picked up this line's gel at WalMart to read the ingredients, but before I began reading had the thought "I can't" and just put it back down. It's too much. It might be amazing, but I'll never know unless it blows up on this board and I get tempted.



SM always has users on two sides of the bell curve: like or don't like. So many products have not worked that I can't take the chance if it's not a gift. 

Lately, their sealers and one leave In has worked, but I'm still on the don't like part of the curve so I'll it on the shelf for now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> My weak twist-out threw DH for a loop. He stared for like 30 secs. and said, "You look completely different." Went to DS1, "Are you sure that's your mother in there?" He randomly stared again later. I guess he is in shock I finally styled my hair after soooo many years of fro and puff.



Cute story!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> SM always has users on two sides of the bell curve: like or don't like. So many products have not worked that I can't take the chance if it's not a gift.
> 
> Lately, their sealers and one leave In has worked, but I'm still on the don't like part of the curve so I'll it on the shelf for now.





I just hope they tested and trialed this line before launching. I mean, they have to had, right? How is so much of their stuff such a miss, though, if they're thoroughly researching and testing during development? This company gets lots of black dollars, is all I know, and like you ORIGINALLY posted: They don't stop.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

PJaye said:


> I feel the same way about proteins.


That too.  Aloe,coconut, shea and protein.  Smh.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

shawnyblazes said:


> Why must coconut be in every thing?



I feel the same way about shea butter.


----------



## DeepBluSea

These "stylists" really get on my darn nerves. DD was visiting my fam for spring break.While she was there, I let her go to a stylist we used in the past.

Mind you she just got her hair flat iron 1 month ago. Our stylist at home gave her a beautiful blunt trim. All hair a little past her shoulders. She did not need  NO trim (yes I'm double negative bad English mad!)

Why did this lady "trim" her hair. Now it's longer on one side. She cut off a couple of inches too! I thought I could start letting her go by herself since she's older (going on 14). I guess not. But this lady knew she did not need any type of trim.

I'm glad she's not bald but it's so choppy. It was beautiful and blunt!


----------



## LavenderMint

My big sis (on the left) blew out her hair last week and now we have to meet up so we can take a pic with both of our hair all big! Until then....

  (A coworker just told me we have the "long hair gene".... is that a thing?)


----------



## Anaisin

DeepBluSea said:


> These "stylists" really get on my darn nerves. DD was visiting my fam for spring break.While she was there, I let her go to a stylist we used in the past.
> 
> Mind you she just got her hair flat iron 1 month ago. Our stylist at home gave her a beautiful blunt trim. All hair a little past her shoulders. She did not need  NO trim (yes I'm double negative bad English mad!)
> 
> Why did this lady "trim" her hair. Now it's longer on one side. She cut off a couple of inches too! I thought I could start letting her go by herself since she's older (going on 14). I guess not. But this lady knew she did not need any type of trim.
> 
> I'm glad she's not bald but it's so choppy. It was beautiful and blunt!



You have to constantly tell a stylist exactly what you want. You can't just sit in the chair. Even then a lot of them don't listen smh. I remember my prom hair looking good but it looked nothing like the picture I showed her. They just do it how they want to. This was a weave too. I could've just worn my real hair because the curls were tight and way shorter that they were supposed to be. Haven't been to a stylist since. Only been to an African braid shop & a couple at home braiders.


----------



## Beany

I haven't washed my hair in 3 weeks smh. After we get back from seeing the cherry blossoms wash day can begin...finally.


----------



## Saludable84

Anaisin said:


> *You have to constantly tell a stylist exactly what you want. You can't just sit in the chair. Even then a lot of them don't listen smh.* I remember my prom hair looking good but it looked nothing like the picture I showed her. They just do it how they want to. This was a weave too. I could've just worn my real hair because the curls were tight and way shorter that they were supposed to be. Haven't been to a stylist since. Only been to an African braid shop & a couple at home braiders.



And that's a problem. Seems like the problem isn't decreasing based on current videos being posted either. 

A work friend got her hair cut and shaped by a Black women recently. At first I thought she took off too much, but I remember she had massive curl damage from a previous stylist. Her hair looks great and the lady does good work. You know I'm still waiting like 1 year to see her. 

If I have to watch every move you make, and I'm not trained as you, I find that to be a problem.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Is spiral solutions still around?


----------



## Destiny9109

I was either transitioning or becoming a long term stretcher, but after the struggle I had detangling today....I see why people just big chop. A five month stretch isn't bad, I'll be relaxing this week


----------



## KinksAndInk

Today's detangling session was amazing.


----------



## LavenderMint

I need my hair to stop liking expensive products. 
DevaCurl Heaven in Hair deep conditioner melted all remaining tangles away. 
Consarnit.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I found another lady with my hair pattern. At time stamp 2:30 it's visible.

This is 4a and not 3c, right? Or are those 2 so similar that it's hard to tell?


----------



## Destiny9109

KinksAndInk said:


> Today's detangling session was amazing.



What do you use to detangle? I'm really trying to stick with transitioning.


----------



## SuchaLady

She has pretty hair and it also looks just like mine. However, not much is shared about her hair on her channel


----------



## MileHighDiva

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I found another lady with my hair pattern. At time stamp 2:30 it's visible.
> 
> This is 4a and not 3c, right? Or are those 2 so similar that it's hard to tell?


How does your hair accept and retain water? When your in the shower how long does it take for your hair to get wet.  Once you've LCOB your hair, how many days can you go before you have to do it again.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MileHighDiva said:


> How does your hair accept and retain water? When your in the shower how long does it take for your hair to get wet.  Once you've LCOB your hair, how many days can you go before you have to do it again.



Hi, MHD. Thanks for asking.

My hair used to be clearly hipo and I'd have to moisturize at least twice a day no matter what I slathered on my hair in what order.

Then I gave myself a Komaza protein treatment. Now my hair acts normpo, and I can go a week or more without moisturizing.

My hair takes on water quickly. It used to dry in hours, even with product. Now it takes 1-1.5 days to air dry with product. I last applied leave-in and gel to my hair on Saturday night (a week ago). Hair is still soft, hydrated, moisturized.


----------



## MileHighDiva

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, MHD. Thanks for asking.
> 
> My hair used to be clearly hipo and I'd have to moisturize at least twice a day no matter what I slathered on my hair in what order.
> 
> Then I gave myself a Komaza protein treatment. Now my hair acts normpo, and I can go a week or more without moisturizing.
> 
> My hair takes on water quickly. It used to dry in hours, even with product. Now it takes 1-1.5 days to air dry with product. I last applied leave-in and gel to my hair on Saturday night (a week ago). Hair is still soft, hydrated, moisturized.


You're Golden!  You know the answers to my questions.  Knowing how your hair takes on water and retains it, is more important than your curl type 

ETA: When you figure out how frequently to do your Komaza treatments, you'll be on cruise control.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MileHighDiva said:


> You're Golden!  You know the answers to my questions.  Knowing how your hair takes on water and retains it, is more important than your curl type
> 
> ETA: When you figure out how frequently to do your Komaza treatments, you'll be on cruise control.



Thanks. I agree. I forgot about protein while finishing my thesis and caused breakage. I really need to get that down/right/consistent.

The stylists I've gone to have me so curious, that's all. I don't think I get curl type. I go to one stylist, she says, "You're nowhere near a 4, maybe a 3c." I go to another stylist, she says, "You have VERY kinky hair. Definitely Type 4."

One stylist told me my hair is very fine, then another said medium and course.

I'm so confused. I need to save up for a Komaza analysis. I don't want to pay those prices.


----------



## Sharpened

I am surprised at the fact that many folks do not know oil evaporates, albeit slowly.


----------



## LavenderMint

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks. I agree. I forgot about protein while finishing my thesis and caused breakage. I really need to get that down/right/consistent.
> 
> The stylists I've gone to have me so curious, that's all. I don't think I get curl type. I go to one stylist, she says, "You're nowhere near a 4, maybe a 3c." I go to another stylist, she says, "You have VERY kinky hair. Definitely Type 4."
> 
> One stylist told me my hair is very fine, then another said medium and course.
> 
> I'm so confused. I *need to save up for a Komaza analysis. *I don't want to pay those prices.



Do it. 
It was the best money I have ever spent on my hair.
I had assumed my hair was lopo because type 4  but it didn't act like it and nothing I did helped. That consultation helped explain what my porosity was and they even explained my type. The thing I liked best was that the young lady I spoke with was able to give general recommendations outside of the Komaza products. 
Best money ever spent.


----------



## Anaisin

Same


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@NaturallyBri87 @Theresamonet @shortdub78


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

@shawnyblazes thank you!!


----------



## Theresamonet

@shawnyblazes Aww, Thank you!


----------



## Evolving78

@shawnyblazes 
Thank you! You are another Angel!


----------



## Saludable84

Just watched a MoKnowsHair video featuring CD Praxaci (?) stuff for a WNG. She almost got me too


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

the latter part of this month will mark one year since my last relaxer!
so far so good.


----------



## vevster

Hercules Sagemann is dead to me. If you drop their products in the bathroom on tile they break. I've lost 2 clips and 1 comb. I'm done. 

I hope the FHI clips are better.


----------



## SuchaLady

I know we know Kenya Moore uses Moore Hair Care and all  but before that existed I highly suspect she was using Morrocan Oil. She's at a salon that endorses them and I've never seen a salon endorse a product and not use it on clients. She says she rollersets multiple times per month and I doubt she goes to someone different every time.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Smiley79 said:


> I did the big chop again.


Omg!! Do you mind if I ask why? Did you have damage or did you just want a short style? Either way, I hope you love your new cut!


----------



## HaveSomeWine

Should I condition with Silicon Mix, Kanechom Banho De Cristal or Alter Ego Milk Cream? 
Should I use gel in my hair or no? Or should I just use a leave in conditioner and go?
I'm curious as to how gel works on bare hair.
Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Destiny9109 said:


> What do you use to detangle? I'm really trying to stick with transitioning.


Conditioner (herbal essences honey I'm strong and suave coconut), a lot of water and the pressure from the shower. Finger detangled root to tip first then used a 3 row comb root to tip. Took 20 minutes.


----------



## Smiley79

Pygmy_puff said:


> Omg!! Do you mind if I ask why? Did you have damage or did you just want a short style? Either way, I hope you love your new cut!



No I don't mind. The short story is I experienced major hair loss throughout my hair over a 2 month period.  It was so rapid; the hair loss was unrelated to my scarring alopecia. I went to my doctor, did tons of blood work and the cause of the hair loss and my worsened fatigue is still a mystery. 

The only thing that came up from my blood work is very low Vitamin D, but I have had that for a few years now and I have never lost hair like I did these past few months. The hair loss was like patches of 1/2 inch legnth hair throughout my head. The volume of my hair decreased noticeably and it was getting challenging to style my own hair so I began rocking wigs and pieces again.

The hair loss really got me down and worried. So I opted for a short cut instead of stressing myself daily about my hair. I'm not here for the stress...I'm continuing my healthy hair regimen and as of now I'm choosing to focus more on my internal health, mental health and the health of my scalp.


----------



## Aggie

Smiley79 said:


> No I don't mind. The short story is I experienced major hair loss throughout my hair over a 2 month period.  It was so rapid; the hair loss was unrelated my scarring alopecia. I went to my doctor, did tons of blood work and the cause of the hair loss and my worsened fatigue is still a mystery.
> 
> The only thing that came up from my blood work is very low Vitamin D, but I have had that for a few years now and I have never lost hair like I did these past few months. The hair loss was like patches of 1/2 inch legnth hair throughout my head. The volume of decreased noticeably and it was getting challenging to style my own hair so I began rocking wigs and pieces again.
> 
> The hair loss really got me down and worried. So I opted for a short cut instead of stressing myself daily about my hair. I'm not here for the stress...I'm continuing my healthy hair regimen and as of now I'm choosing to focus more on my internal health, mental health and the health of my scalp.


((HUGS)) @Smiley79 

On a good note, your attitude is so positive - your hair will bounce back. You're doing the right thing by focusing on more important things. Keep us updated on your progress and what you're doing to get it healthy and growing again.


----------



## Smiley79

Thanks @Aggie That means a lot.  Hugs back.


----------



## Aggie

Smiley79 said:


> Thanks @Aggie That means a lot.  Hugs back.


You're quite welcome sweetie. I'll be keeping an eye on you and looking to hear some good things about your progress. Stay motivated.


----------



## Smiley79

Aggie said:


> You're quite welcome sweetie. I'll be keeping an eye on you and looking to hear some good things about your progress. Stay motivated.



Okay will do.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Smiley79 said:


> No I don't mind. The short story is I experienced major hair loss throughout my hair over a 2 month period.  It was so rapid; the hair loss was unrelated my scarring alopecia. I went to my doctor, did tons of blood work and the cause of the hair loss and my worsened fatigue is still a mystery.
> 
> The only thing that came up from my blood work is very low Vitamin D, but I have had that for a few years now and I have never lost hair like I did these past few months. The hair loss was like patches of 1/2 inch legnth hair throughout my head. The volume of decreased noticeably and it was getting challenging to style my own hair so I began rocking wigs and pieces again.
> 
> The hair loss really got me down and worried. So I opted for a short cut instead of stressing myself daily about my hair. I'm not here for the stress...I'm continuing my healthy hair regimen and as of now I'm choosing to focus more on my internal health, mental health and the health of my scalp.



I second what @Aggie said. I'm sorry you had to go through that experience but I am proud of you for not letting hair stress you out! Just letting go and focusing on your overall health is definitely the right choice. Hair will come later


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Anyone have or had a lace front ?


----------



## Smiley79

Pygmy_puff said:


> I second what @Aggie said. I'm sorry you had to go through that experience but I am proud of you for not letting hair stress you out! Just letting go and focusing on your overall health is definitely the right choice. Hair will come later



Thank you @Pygmy_puff


----------



## GGsKin

shawnyblazes said:


> Anyone have or had a lace front ?



I have a lace front wig and a couple of full lace.


----------



## Anaisin




----------



## DarkJoy

This protein treatment better be worth every damn cent.  It's officially the most expensive product I've ever bought for my hair.


----------



## Sharpened

Anaisin said:


>


I watched that one two days ago. I liked the unfluffy result as well as the fluffiness as the days passed. I wonder if I could get my hair to do that.

Someone said my weak twist-out looked pretty. She was seated next to me on the more frizzy side. That was a shock. I gave up on the Slap Cap after a few hours of wearing it, too hot and tight, so I just wore it as is out in public. I guess I will try again...


----------



## so1913

I wonder if Lisa Price (Carol's Daugher) is still mixing up products in her kitchen (including discontinued) using original formulations for herself and close ones....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Jakealas  moisture punch has baby J hair  super soft.


----------



## Anaisin

Keep forgetting that I used to do protein treatments when I first started taking care of my hair. More than likely the reason my hair isn't thriving like it was before. Said I wasn't going to buy anything but I should get like 3 bottles of protein treatment since there will be Easter sales


----------



## Tefnut

The fact that other people would flip out over what _you_ put in _your_ head. All I can say to 'em is... 









SmilingElephant said:


> I really hate when ppl ask me what I use in my hair and the moment I say that I use gel...they have a heart attack.
> 
> Oh...and then I have to correct them on how the gels I use do not have alcohol and I need gel for hold.
> 
> I use a lot of leave in conditioner and then seal it in with an oil before I rake my gel in...my hair is not dying. Obviously I know what I'm doing when I can do a hair flip with my curly hair!
> 
> I also have edges.
> 
> So please take your heart attack somewhere else out of my face and request an ekg.


----------



## Tefnut

Hmm, I usually find myself rolling my eyes because it's not that serious.

I couldn't afford to be like that because I was a kid. And there weren't many options 20 years ago except Kiehl's Silk Groom, Aveda products, curl juice and a few other things at the BSS.




divachyk said:


> Talking to hair newbies IRL is pure comedy with all their dos and dont's. I suppose I was like that too way back when.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I have to wash my hair weekly. 
I have to wash my hair weekly. 
I have to wash my hair weekly. 

Maybe if I say it enough I'll stop playing the fool and trying to stretch my wash day out. My hair was a tangled mess. 

But you know what! Mercy said no and this Joico Moisture Recovery has gotten my tangled hair all the way together.


----------



## SuchaLady

Aggie said:


> Agreed
> 
> This is one of the reasons why I am going back to Kerastase, Redken, and Keracare products. They are not known for changing up their formulas too often but Redken tend to phase out some of their product lines and I don't particularly care for that. I do limit my Redken products to just a few that I know works really well. Kerastase and Keracare are pretty stable with their formulations. Matrix Biolage is not so bad either.



@Aggie Which conditioners do you use from Kerastase that are moisturizing? Also which are protein? I know I've asked this like 3 times but that website overwhelmes me so bad


----------



## Aggie

SuchaLady said:


> @Aggie Which conditioners do you use from Kerastase that are moisturizing? Also which are protein? I know I've asked this like 3 times but that website overwhelmes me so bad




For protein you definitely should look into getting the *Therapiste, Force Architect and the Densifique/Densite* lines.

For moisture *Chroma Riche and Chroma Captive.*

*Cristaliste* (adds shine) and *Masquintense* both have a balance of moisture and protein - I use the one for thick hair.

*Maskeratine and Oleo Relax *are for smoothing very frizzy and out of control hair, and

the *Specifique* is for sensitive scalps. These are the ones I am familiar with at the moment. Hope this helped.


----------



## Aggie

@Prettymetty,

Have you used Kerastase Elixir Ultime Masque? If so, how do you like it? I was thinking about adding that to my stash at some point. Oh and how did you like the Chronologiste if you tried it? I haven't gotten that one yet either.


----------



## Prettymetty

I haven't had to moisturize my hair since I washed it Friday. I'm amazed! I did an overnight grapeseed oil prepoo and a protein prewash as well.

Tonight I will add some ltr to my ends and seal with evco.


----------



## Prettymetty

Aggie said:


> @Prettymetty,
> 
> Have you used Kerastase Elixir Ultime Masque? If so, how do you like it? I was thinking about adding that to my stash at some point. Oh and how did you like the Chronologiste if you tried it? I haven't gotten that one yet either.


Elixir Ultime is probably the best smelling mask they have. It makes my hair shine a bit and like all the other ones  it gives me slip. 

I haven't tried Chronologiste yet... I'm waiting on a sale.


----------



## Aggie

Prettymetty said:


> *Elixir Ultime* is probably the best smelling mask they have. It makes my hair shine a bit and like all the other ones  it gives me slip.
> 
> I haven't tried Chronologiste yet... I'm waiting on a sale.



Okay will add that one to my list and get it a little later - bolded. I'll think some more about the Chronologiste one before I add that one.

Thanks hon


----------



## SuchaLady

I might be crazy or Wild Grow Hair Oil actually works. I purchased a bottle and was using it sporadically. Fast forward to me washing my hair tonight, I have so much newgrowth. I was examining my ends in preparation for my trim next week and I can barely spot the unevenness I was prepared to cut off


----------



## Royalq

Sigh, I'm sorry but this is one of my peeves with black businesses. My sister in law and I have an event coming up next week and would like to get our hair done. I can do it this week because I want a wash, detangled, and blow dry so I can cornrow and wear a wig. We are calling these two natural hair salons to no avail. Nobody picks up, leave a message and nobody returns the call, I even hit them up on Facebook with no response. Potential clients shouldn't have to go to such an extent to get in contact with you. And I'm only going this far because they are black and I want to support them. If it was anywhere else I would call once and keep it moving. Sigh. 
If anyone knows of a good natural hair salon in South Florida(around Palm Beach County) please let me know.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I have to wear my hair down for the next few weeks. I have developed a sore spot in the back of my head wear I pin my goddess twists. Idk if I should straighten or just wear my hair in a faux blowout.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

Curly hair pet peeve: When family and friends with type 1/straight hair assume their hair is longer than yours because they are too dumb to factor in shrinkage. 

Shoulder length/armpit length curly= Waist length straight= longer than your bra strap length hair. 

Try again ho ho ho.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

This Walgreens sale is stressing me out. I don't know what to buy.


----------



## beauti

SlimPickinz said:


> I have to wear my hair down for the next few weeks. I have developed a sore spot in the back of my head wear I pin my goddess twists. Idk if I should straighten or just wear my hair in a faux blowout.


*@SlimPickinz what does your faux blowout consist of? TIA*


----------



## SlimPickinz

beauti said:


> *@SlimPickinz what does your faux blowout consist of? TIA*


Braids then comb them out.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

SuchMagnificance said:


> This Walgreens sale is stressing me out. I don't know what to buy.



What all do they have?


----------



## GGsKin

You all make me want to try Aphogee 2 step...not right now as I've just done a henna treatment but...yeah. I already made my cousin buy and use it. I want to see how my hair responds to this stuff.


----------



## ImanAdero

My grey hairs are a completely different texture than the rest of my hair...

My hair also doesn't seem to really curl yet... My hair is extremely short, but still...

This is kinda interesting seeing my texture like this.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ImanAdero said:


> My grey hairs are a completely different texture than the rest of my hair...
> 
> My hair also doesn't seem to really curl yet... My hair is extremely short, but still...
> 
> This is kinda interesting seeing my texture like this.


My grey hairs do not curl. Its kind of alarming actually. When I go completely grey what does that mean for my hair, lol?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

In case you were wondering, got2b glued works really, really, well.


----------



## rileypak

@ImanAdero @shawnyblazes
I've noticed that too. 
The few stragglers I have at the moment are pretty much wavy? They are nothing like the coils they're surrounded by


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Today is the first day I stepped into a salon in five years. WE ARE ALREADY OFF TO A BAD START.

I got here 20 min ago. The stylist's door is locked. Meaning she aint here. I figured I'd show up early to get started sooner, and now I am just sitting here in the waiting area.


----------



## vevster

It is worth it retrying stuff from your stash.  I'm liking my Design Essentials stuff!  Maybe my technique or knowing what my hair needed before was off.....  I'm glad because they are BLACK OWNED.

I used the Almond and Avocado Leave in then the styling mousse and it is NICE.... for my wash n go...

I like being able to USE the stuff I paid good money for.


----------



## Sharpened

For the first time ever in life, I oil-washed and finger-detangled my hair in sections. It helps in being more thorough, but I still hate it.

I wish the rest of my hair acted like the front section does.

Shedding is normal.
Shedding is normal.
Shedding is normal.
Disconcerting to see gobs of sheds sliding off your fingers under running water...
Shedding is normal.
Shedding is normal.
Shedding is normal.
More of those little suckers coming out while styling...
Shedding is normal.
Shedding is normal.
Shedding is normal.


----------



## AgeinATL

SoopremeBeing said:


> Today is the first day I stepped into a salon in five years. WE ARE ALREADY OFF TO A BAD START.
> 
> I got here 20 min ago. The stylist's door is locked. Meaning she aint here. I figured I'd show up early to get started sooner, and now I am just sitting here in the waiting area.



How'd the rest of the appointment go?


----------



## SoopremeBeing

AgeinATL said:


> How'd the rest of the appointment go?



She never showed up. My appt was at 11, and I left at 11:20. She didn't even bother to contact me until 11:40.


----------



## AgeinATL

SoopremeBeing said:


> She never showed up. My appt was at 11, and I left at 11:20. She didn't even bother to contact me until 11:40.



WOW...maybe you dogged a bullet?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@LaBelleLL @Country gal @Loveygram


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> For the first time ever in life, I oil-washed and finger-detangled my hair in sections. It helps in being more thorough, but I still hate it.
> 
> I wish the rest of my hair acted like the front section does.
> 
> Shedding is normal.
> Shedding is normal.
> Shedding is normal.
> Disconcerting to see gobs of sheds sliding off your fingers under running water...
> Shedding is normal.
> Shedding is normal.
> Shedding is normal.
> More of those little suckers coming out while styling...
> Shedding is normal.
> Shedding is normal.
> Shedding is normal.



One day you will be MBL and wonder if you are secretly dying from some disease your doctor missed after running your bloodwork last visit.

And when you find out nothing is wrong, you will go from

Shedding is normal

To

Shedding is a mother   

Because after I cried to my PCP she took one look at my hair and told me it's too long. It's playing tricks on my mind.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> Shedding is a mother


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Shedding is a mother   

I read this as mother mattress-mambo-ing, rooster, female dog 

Was I close?


----------



## Saludable84

whosthatcurl said:


> Shedding is a mother
> 
> I read this as mother mattress-mambo-ing, rooster, female dog
> 
> Was I close?



Nowhere near. I got three languages in there


----------



## Nightingale

My tub of Marshmallow Moisture Balm finally arrived after being backordered and I am thrilled! Last wash, I was dang near depressed because I ran out and my hair just wasn't the same. I didn't even have alternatives to replace it since my PJ days are over. But now the clouds have opened and I can feel the sunshine. Wash day tomorrow will be magic!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Saludable84 said:


> Nowhere near. I got three languages in there


Oops


----------



## curlyTisME

I am too tired to wash my DC out tonight. I will in the morning and seal with my oil mixture.


----------



## SuchaLady

Aggie said:


> For protein you definitely should look into getting the *Therapiste, Force Architect and the Densifique/Densite* lines.
> 
> For moisture *Chroma Riche and Chroma Captive.*
> 
> *Cristaliste* (adds shine) and *Masquintense* both have a balance of moisture and protein - I use the one for thick hair.
> 
> *Maskeratine and Oleo Relax *are for smoothing very frizzy and out of control hair, and
> 
> the *Specifique* is for sensitive scalps. These are the ones I am familiar with at the moment. Hope this helped.



Thank you so much. Im screenshotting this so I never have to ask again


----------



## SuchaLady

whosthatcurl said:


> In case you were wondering, got2b glued works really, really, well.



Aside from that Flaxseed Eco that I discovered two weeks ago, Got2b is the only other gel I am interested enough in to buy right now. 

Wetline is everything to me


----------



## Anaisin

Has anyone used the hot tools curl bar?


----------



## curlyTisME

Deciding to be curly for a while has been a challenge. I miss my sleek blowouts, but I want to play in my hair again like I did when I first went natural. I need to perfect my WNG because I prefer those to twist outs for some reason.


----------



## Royalq

Damn. I'm strongly considering relaxing my natural hair. It's just too much. I had 8 cornrows in my hair, just 8. Why did it take me 10 hours to take them out?? I started at 5:30 and finished 2:30am. Ridiculous. I know my hair is a tangled up mess, but I'm at a natural hair salon now and even the wash girl seemed to be overwhelmed. Granted her detangling technique needs some work but I dont blame her for getting rough. Try being nice to my hair and your in for a 12 hour detangled session. She detangled my hair for like and hour and it still wasn't enough. My scalp is sore from the take down last night and from the detangling today. I'm under the dryer now about to get a blow out and I'm not looking forward to it at all. I don't deserve pain and frustration everytime I do my hair. Treat it gently it messes up, treat it rough it messes up. I don't want to but I might have to get virgin relaxer for peace of mind. I fear people judging me because my long natural hair influence along of people to go natural, my mom included. And it seems everyone else's hair is much easier.... I'm so frustrated


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Royalq I'm sorry you're going through this. I just want to say that I completely understand because my hair is not easy to deal with either.


----------



## Coilystep

Royalq said:


> Damn. I'm strongly considering relaxing my natural hair. It's just too much. I had 8 cornrows in my hair, just 8. Why did it take me 10 hours to take them out?? I started at 5:30 and finished 2:30am. Ridiculous. I know my hair is a tangled up mess, but I'm at a natural hair salon now and even the wash girl seemed to be overwhelmed. Granted her detangling technique needs some work but I dont blame her for getting rough. Try being nice to my hair and your in for a 12 hour detangled session. She detangled my hair for like and hour and it still wasn't enough. My scalp is sore from the take down last night and from the detangling today. I'm under the dryer now about to get a blow out and I'm not looking forward to it at all. I don't deserve pain and frustration everytime I do my hair. Treat it gently it messes up, treat it rough it messes up. I don't want to but I might have to get virgin relaxer for peace of mind. I fear people judging me because my long natural hair influence along of people to go natural, my mom included. And it seems everyone else's hair is much easier.... I'm so frustrated


Sorry to hear you're having trouble. Sending you an e-hug. I don't have any advice.  Have you tried some if this straightening systems ie: aveda, design essentials, tms, keratin etc?  A perm seems so drastic and permanent. In the long run if that is what you decide is best for you go for it. You are the one who has to care for your hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> Damn. I'm strongly considering relaxing my natural hair. It's just too much. I had 8 cornrows in my hair, just 8. Why did it take me 10 hours to take them out?? I started at 5:30 and finished 2:30am. Ridiculous. I know my hair is a tangled up mess, but I'm at a natural hair salon now and even the wash girl seemed to be overwhelmed. Granted her detangling technique needs some work but I dont blame her for getting rough. Try being nice to my hair and your in for a 12 hour detangled session. She detangled my hair for like and hour and it still wasn't enough. My scalp is sore from the take down last night and from the detangling today. I'm under the dryer now about to get a blow out and I'm not looking forward to it at all. I don't deserve pain and frustration everytime I do my hair. Treat it gently it messes up, treat it rough it messes up. I don't want to but I might have to get virgin relaxer for peace of mind. I fear people judging me because my long natural hair influence along of people to go natural, my mom included. And it seems everyone else's hair is much easier.... I'm so frustrated


Do what makes sense for you. You aren't what your  current hair texture is, you are you whether you're relaxed or natural.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Coilystep said:


> Sorry to hear you're having trouble. Sending you an e-hug. I don't have any advice.  Have you tried some if this straightening systems ie: aveda, design essentials, tms, keratin etc?  A perm seems so drastic and permanent. In the long run if that is what you decide is best for you go for it. You are the one who has to care for your hair.



+1 to Coilystep's post.

@Royalq, I agree with you: Hair shouldn't be so troublesome. It's okay for you to do what works for you.

I got my hair flat ironed out of frustration once, and it reminded me that I don't like maintaining straight hair. But you might! To make sure I wanted straight hair, I'd try going in for a flat iron every 2 weeks, maintaining it straight in between each flat ironing appointment.


----------



## Alma Petra

Royalq said:


> Damn. I'm strongly considering relaxing my natural hair. It's just too much. I had 8 cornrows in my hair, just 8. Why did it take me 10 hours to take them out?? I started at 5:30 and finished 2:30am. Ridiculous. I know my hair is a tangled up mess, but I'm at a natural hair salon now and even the wash girl seemed to be overwhelmed. Granted her detangling technique needs some work but I dont blame her for getting rough. Try being nice to my hair and your in for a 12 hour detangled session. She detangled my hair for like and hour and it still wasn't enough. My scalp is sore from the take down last night and from the detangling today. I'm under the dryer now about to get a blow out and I'm not looking forward to it at all. I don't deserve pain and frustration everytime I do my hair. Treat it gently it messes up, treat it rough it messes up. I don't want to but I might have to get virgin relaxer for peace of mind. I fear people judging me because my long natural hair influence along of people to go natural, my mom included. And it seems everyone else's hair is much easier.... I'm so frustrated


Everybody's hair is different so you don't have to worry about them judging you. Just do what is right for you and your hair. 

I don't know but I have noticed that detangling gets easier if I detangle more frequently (e.g. every 2 or 3 days) because there will be less shed hairs to deal with. And if I don't allow my hair to tangle up by for example sleeping on it loose. 

With protective styles like cornrows detangling becomes a ***** if I attempt to moisturize and seal multiple times before take down because some of my products contained silicones or butters and they would build up and cause severe matting. I don't believe that the hair on its own would matt without products, just tangle up some because of the sheds since it's already stretched and not allowed to move and tangle excessively while in the cornrows. That's why I would only recommend plain water and a very light oil if moisturizing seems like a must. And I would definitely recommend detangling each braid on its own immediately after being taken down because the great amount of shed hairs after prolonged protective styling makes detangling in sections an absolute must. Detangle and wrap up onto a bantu knot then move on to the next braid. 

But as I said YMMV because every single head of hair behaves differently at the end of the day.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Royalq said:


> Damn. I'm strongly considering relaxing my natural hair. It's just too much. I had 8 cornrows in my hair, just 8. Why did it take me 10 hours to take them out?? I started at 5:30 and finished 2:30am. Ridiculous. I know my hair is a tangled up mess, but I'm at a natural hair salon now and even the wash girl seemed to be overwhelmed. Granted her detangling technique needs some work but I dont blame her for getting rough. Try being nice to my hair and your in for a 12 hour detangled session. She detangled my hair for like and hour and it still wasn't enough. My scalp is sore from the take down last night and from the detangling today. I'm under the dryer now about to get a blow out and I'm not looking forward to it at all. I don't deserve pain and frustration everytime I do my hair. Treat it gently it messes up, treat it rough it messes up. I don't want to but I might have to get virgin relaxer for peace of mind. I fear people judging me because my long natural hair influence along of people to go natural, my mom included. And it seems everyone else's hair is much easier.... I'm so frustrated



One other thing: I used to have to break up my detangling session into two days . . . like 4 hours on day 1 and 4 hours on day 2. I started going into a natural hair salon to get my hair steamed, and I didn't even recognize my hair: It was so hydrated, easy to manage, and nicely defined. Then I started learning about moisture-protein balance, and that is helping immensely.

Nowadays if my hair is very tangled, it takes me 10-15 min to detangle each of 6-8 twists. That's typically if I apply a very softening conditioner/prepoo and steam treat it ahead of time. I'm just beginning to accept that I'm not having the experience that most everyone else is having: It's hard to detangle my hair and it takes me a long time.

Now 10 hours every time? That would definitely cause me to consider other options, and I would feel some kind of way about going back to relaxing, but I'd feel MORE concerned about losing 10 hours every week or so. That's a lot of time!


----------



## Royalq

YvetteWithJoy said:


> One other thing: I used to have to break up my detangling session into two days . . . like 4 hours on day 1 and 4 hours on day 2. I started going into a natural hair salon to get my hair steamed, and I didn't even recognize my hair: It was so hydrated, easy to manage, and nicely defined. Then I started learning about moisture-protein balance, and that is helping immensely.
> 
> Nowadays if my hair is very tangled, it takes me 10-15 min to detangle each of 6-8 twists. That's typically if I apply a very softening conditioner/prepoo and steam treat it ahead of time. I'm just beginning to accept that I'm not having the experience that most everyone else is having: It's hard to detangle my hair and it takes me a long time.
> 
> Now 10 hours every time? That would definitely cause me to consider other options, and I would feel some kind of way about going back to relaxing, but I'd feel MORE concerned about losing 10 hours every week or so. That's a lot of time!


And the crazy part is that I wasn't even detangling the cornrows, I was just trying to undo it and move the F on. Just that took 10 hours, can you imagine how long it would take to actually thoroughly detangled it.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I've been using Silk Amino Acids in my hair for years. I always put a drop or two in my spray bottle and leave-in. Always buy from LotionCrafters.

I repurchased recently and it's completely different in terms of smell and color. I was still going to use it but I rubbed it in between my fingers and instead of feeling the usual slip my fingers actually started burning so badly that I had to wash my hands. I checked online and their formulation has changed but my finger shouldn't be burning like I have a chemical burn. 

I'm going to call them tomorrow morning and see if maybe I've been shipped the wrong thing. 

The only unfortunate thing is that I poured a little in my last BRAND NEW bottle of KCKT. At least I didn't put it in my hair. $12 down the drain but better that than my hair.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Something ain't right y'all..my fingers are still slightly burning almost 30 minutes later. I'm not in pain but my fingers are uncomfortable. I don't even know if it's worth it to pursue it with Lotioncrafters because I'm spooked! I don't know if I can use anything from there again


----------



## Saludable84

YaniraNaturally said:


> Something ain't right y'all..my fingers are still slightly burning almost 30 minutes later. I'm not in pain but my fingers are uncomfortable. I don't even know if it's worth it to pursue it with Lotioncrafters because I'm spooked! I don't know if I can use anything from there again



What is the ph of the SAA. I recently purchased some and a lot of vendors reformulated them


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Saludable84 said:


> What is the ph of the SAA. I recently purchased some and a lot of vendors reformulated them



The website says 3.5-5.5. I'm not sure what the previous ph was though.

But something that ph shouldn't cause a burning/stinging feeling.


----------



## Saludable84

YaniraNaturally said:


> The website says 3.5-5.5. I'm not sure what the previous ph was though.
> 
> But something that ph shouldn't cause a burning/stinging feeling.




A low ph would causing some tingling. Apparently Silk is being cultivated (I'm not using the right word but I can't think of the word) differently, causing the color to be dark. I searched 4 vendors for the light one but claim is it isn't pure. 

I need to check mine out now.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Saludable84 said:


> A low ph would causing some tingling. Apparently Silk is being cultivated (I'm not using the right word but I can't think of the word) differently, causing the color to be dark. I searched 4 vendors for the light one but claim is it isn't pure.
> 
> I need to check mine out now.



Oh boy, thanks for the info! I thought I was going crazy 

Let me know if yours is okay!


----------



## GGsKin

When your Mum calls you early on a Saturday morning to ask about henna and combining locs. Now she's got me mixing up a batch for her (for me to apply on Tuesday)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@CrissieD


----------



## curlyTisME

Early morning cowash and deep conditioning session. Used my new Laila Ali soft bonnet dryer for 45 min. Styled in a WNG using Wetline Xtreme Gel. 

I'll do this daily or every two days until I get tired of it or run out of the gel.


----------



## LavenderMint

Learned last night to always check my tools before I use them. I don't know what was in my diffuser attachment...... because I apparently blew it out into my hair. 
.....
There were legs.
I was going to get my hair washed and cut today anyway.


----------



## Sharpened

I have not used either my silk bonnet or pillowcase in two weeks.   Cotton poly is better than straight cotton for my hair. Thank Yah I don't sleep wild. 

Wetline gel keeps my hair from getting smooshed at night, but the shrinkage will not be denied (not that I was trying to fight it hard).

Nosy DS2 talkin'bout, "Instead of taking all those pictures to share, why not make a video?"

Me: the Mom stare

DS2 gave a quick nod. "Well, OK then..." [Exit stage left]


----------



## BrownBetty

*SheaMoisture Quintessential Naturals Tour*

*If it comes to your town get there at the start time because if you don't you won't get a swag bag.  I got here 40 mins after the event started and missed out on the bags.  The vendor lines are long and a couple aren't selling hair products e.g. Cantu  I feel as if I wasted $25.  I won't be attending another one.*


----------



## BrownBetty

BrownBetty said:


> *SheaMoisture Quintessential Naturals Tour*
> 
> *If it comes to your town get there at the start time because if you don't you won't get a swag bag.  I got here 40 mins after the event started and missed out on the bags.  The vendor lines are long and a couple aren't selling hair products e.g. Cantu  I feel as if I wasted $25.  I won't be attending another one.*



It really isn't worth it if you don't get a bag.  I feel as if they should have a bag for everyone who attend.  I'm not complaining just trying to give my LHCF sisters a heads up.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

My co worker's wig game is atrocious. Just terrible. She just slaps it on top of her head like a hat. It looks like she has a mini afro with relaxed ends peeking out the front, not as leave out, just visible under the wig. It's the most awful hair I think I've ever seen and if she were my friend there is no way I would let her go out like that.


----------



## Royalq

Wow!! Soutanicals knot sauce is serious. I've never had something so slimy and able to detangled my hair so well. I had horror stylist experience (I'll make a thread on that) and I was left with supper tangled up and broken hair. On a whim I went out and bought the knot sauce before trying to fix my hair. It feels so slippery and slimy. And it goes in the same way. The tangles came right out and the difficult ones I just had to work a bit. If it works so well on my absolute worst (and very rare) hair I wonder how it will work on regular hair? The only place it didn't really work well was my crown because my crown has a weird and rough texture.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Royalq said:


> Wow!! Soutanicals knot sauce is serious. I've never had something so slimy and able to detangled my hair so well. I had horror stylist experience (I'll make a thread on that) and I was left with supper tangled up and broken hair. On a whim I went out and bought the knot sauce before trying to fix my hair. It feels so slippery and slimy. And it goes in the same way. The tangles came right out and the difficult ones I just had to work a bit. If it works so well on my absolute worst (and very rare) hair I wonder how it will work on regular hair? The only place it didn't really work well was my crown because my crown has a weird and rough texture.



Yaaaaaaaaay!

Had you already tried their newer detangler, Soultanicals Hair Glide?


----------



## Royalq

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yaaaaaaaaay!
> 
> Had you already tried their newer detangler, Soultanicals Hair Glide?


No I saw both of them and I was like "why 2?". So I just took the knot sauce because I've heard of it before. What's the difference between the two?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Royalq said:


> No I saw both of them and I was like "why 2?". So I just took the knot sauce because I've heard of it before. What's the difference between the two?



I've only used the Hair Glide, but I was told that the Hair Glide is even more slippery than the Knot Sauce. I don't know, though. Hopefully someone who has used both will chime in. I have 3 bottles of the Hair Glide because I'm afraid to run out, LOL.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to get a few more silk pillow cases. I don't think I'll ever wear a bonnet again.


----------



## Lissa0821

Jane Carter products are buy 2 get one free Sally's. Making a beeline there today to pick up some leave in conditioners at 12 when thier doors open. I just need the first one I go to have everything I want.


----------



## trueheartofgold

I really wish all hair products have a protective seal. It's so easy for people to open and tamper with products. Who knows if they've been touched before we buy them? I was in target this morning and saw a whole lot of products without lids. 

I'm going to start ordering everything online...


----------



## GettingKinky

I love the way my hair looks when I first step out of the shower after I wash it. I wish it would look this way when it dries.


----------



## vevster

The avocado deep conditioner from Alikay smells terrible. I just put a big label on it

For prepoo use only. 

It smelled as if it was fermenting. 

Oh and by the way Mielle Organics is officially over rated IMHO. I used 3/4+ bottle of co wash on my hair just now.... I will spend no more money on Mielle.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Royalq said:


> Wow!! Soutanicals knot sauce is serious. I've never had something so slimy and able to detangled my hair so well. I had horror stylist experience (I'll make a thread on that) and I was left with supper tangled up and broken hair. On a whim I went out and bought the knot sauce before trying to fix my hair. It feels so slippery and slimy. And it goes in the same way. The tangles came right out and the difficult ones I just had to work a bit. If it works so well on my absolute worst (and very rare) hair I wonder how it will work on regular hair? The only place it didn't really work well was my crown because my crown has a weird and rough texture.


...


----------



## Royalq

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> 6gg
> Erggg!! Please make a thread. I hate when stylists try to do it àjy


Im about to write now


----------



## Anaisin

vevster said:


> The avocado deep conditioner from Alikay smells terrible. I just put a big label on it
> 
> For prepoo use only.
> 
> It smelled as if it was fermenting.
> 
> Oh and by the way Mielle Organics is officially over rated IMHO. I used 3/4+ bottle of co wash on my hair just now.... I will spend no more money on Mielle.



They probably sold you something old. The alikay avocado DC smells like candy imo


----------



## Cattypus1

vevster said:


> The avocado deep conditioner from Alikay smells terrible. I just put a big label on it
> 
> For prepoo use only.
> 
> It smelled as if it was fermenting.
> 
> Oh and by the way Mielle Organics is officially over rated IMHO. I used 3/4+ bottle of co wash on my hair just now.... I will spend no more money on Mielle.


The co-wash was the one I didn't buy. I love the shampoo, the leave in and the DC.  My hair isn't that fond of cowashing.  Have you tried any of those products?


----------



## curlyTisME

WNG for tomorow is already done. I will only have to fluff and go tomorrow. Thankfully my blow dryer and diffuser arrived. More than likely I will do a cowash and deep condition tomorrow night with heat. I also trimmed a few random loose curls that have been heat exposed more than some other spots. Nothing too drastic though.

Curly hair is growing on me. I think the hardest part is the shrinkage and possible PJ tendencies.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I been wanting to comment on something for the past hour but I have nothing nice to say so...I'm just going to say that I can't wait to get my other pillowcases Tuesday. I should have ordered three like I started to. I also should have ordered that cool cap blow dryer thing but I won't need it for a while because I don't plan on setting again until fall. Now I want to go back on Ama/zon and place another order.


----------



## vevster

Cattypus1 said:


> The co-wash was the one I didn't buy. I love the shampoo, the leave in and the DC.  My hair isn't that fond of cowashing.  Have you tried any of those products?



I tried the cowash me product. It was fine. I just didn't like that milk smell.


----------



## vevster

Anaisin said:


> They probably sold you something old. The alikay avocado DC smells like candy imo



Still worked. I think her conditioners are the best out there for my hair. My dried out ends come back to life.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Royalq said:


> Im about to write now


Definitely! I meant to save that as a draft but I guess it butt posted. I was saying I hate when stylists try to do our hair and know that they can't! Just be a man/woman about it and let me out the chair! Why fluck up my hair?!


----------



## victory777

To pixie or not to pixie...


----------



## Sharpened

victory777 said:


> To pixie or not to pixie...


Why you wanna return to TWA-land?


----------



## victory777

Sharpened said:


> Why you wanna return to TWA-land?


I'm still debating, but I've been seeing all of the beautiful undercuts and pixies.....But then again I want BSL length. Smh. I think I'm being impatient about hair growth. Sigh


----------



## Sharpened

victory777 said:


> I'm still debating, but I've been seeing all of the beautiful undercuts and pixies.....But then again I want BSL length. Smh. I think I'm being impatient about hair growth. Sigh


Boredom? Time to try a new style, perhaps?


----------



## victory777

Sharpened said:


> Boredom? Time to try a new style, perhaps?


I think so, I will skip on over  into the wig thread


----------



## Saludable84

victory777 said:


> I think so, I will skip on over  into the wig thread


I was going to suggest getting a wig before making such a drastic move.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don't  remember when I relaxed my hair. I thought I put it in my calendar, but it only says when to check my new growth


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

What cool cap blow dryer thing is this, @KinksAndInk. TIA!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Straight hair and working out do not mix.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LMBO! 

I just used the CRN Coconut Water Style Setter. I went to the website to read reviews and tips on usage. I encountered this HILARIOUS review:

_Recently, I was contemplating having my name legally changed to Sahara, which would more accurately describe my arid hair type. I have been using the Coconut Water "Style Setter" for only a few weeks, and it is the absolute best. I also use the product on my daughter's hair. Naturally, her hair type is soft, but the ends are dry. She loves the smell of the product, and even she notices a difference. Every morning, she says, "Put the coconut stuff on there so it can be soft." I am going to try using it on my boyfriend so his chest hair can stop feeling like cactus thorns!_​


----------



## GettingKinky

SlimPickinz said:


> Straight hair and working out do not mix.



I always take a week off from when I get my hair straightened. I only do it every 8 weeks so it doesn't mess up my workout schedule too much.


----------



## curlyTisME

Didn't cowash and DC tonight due partly to the fact we are going to the zoo tomorrow and I will surely want to wash mine and baby girl's hair afterwards. 

Refreshed my WNG and will rock it one more day before I cleanse. Thinking of trying a baking soda mix I saw on YT.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IMO she was telling the truth.  

http://atlantablackstar.com/2017/04/10/sheamoisture-responds-accusation-selling-black-women/


----------



## KinksAndInk

My silk pillowcases will be here tomorrow...going to have to order more because my mom has already laid claim to one  I think I might wash my hair tomorrow and do a curlformer set.


----------



## BrownBetty

KinksAndInk said:


> My silk pillowcases will be here tomorrow...going to have to order more because my mom has already laid claim to one  I think I might wash my hair tomorrow and do a curlformer set.



Can you share the link for the pillow cases?  I need a couple more.  Thx!


----------



## Royalq

Which is better for moisture
Soultanicals marula muru or the fluffalicious 

I used to use qhemet biologics amla heavy cream but it too much of a pain to get my hands on.


----------



## sarumoki

Really thinking about just ending this transition and cutting off my relaxed hair. This demarcation line is a PAIN. It's so funny how only an inch long section of hair is dictating what I do with my entire head.


----------



## angelmilk

Cornrows make my head hurt...individual braids under my wigs from now on. Plus I can moisturize these better.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm now trying all kinds of sets, and I'm finding that my little portable soft bonnet hair dryer is not able to accommodate the curlers and such that I'm putting in my hair.

Is there ANY alternative dryer accessory-type or portable-type thing I can get that will suffice, or am I going to have to invest in a standing dryer?

*A looooong time ago I had a hard bonnet dryer that was portable, and I could never figure out how to get the height right. Maybe things have changed now and these things are better, or maybe I can learn what I was doing wrong? *

My goals it to be able to have curlformers installed and dry them under whatever I end up getting.

TIA for any help!


----------



## sarumoki

sarumoki said:


> Really thinking about just ending this transition and cutting off my relaxed hair. This demarcation line is a PAIN. It's so funny how only an inch long section of hair is dictating what I do with my entire head.


Annnnd... I cut it off.


----------



## rileypak

KinksAndInk said:


> My silk pillowcases will be here tomorrow...going to have to order more because my mom has already laid claim to one  I think I might wash my hair tomorrow and do a curlformer set.





BrownBetty said:


> Can you share the link for the pillow cases?  I need a couple more.  Thx!



Same! I'm always looking out for silk pillowcases these days. Please and thank you


----------



## KinksAndInk

@rileypak @BrownBetty I purchased this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00K...=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=silk+pillowcase


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bauahahaahahahaha!!!!

I love her.


----------



## ag00

sarumoki said:


> Really thinking about just ending this transition and cutting off my relaxed hair. This demarcation line is a PAIN. It's so funny how only an inch long section of hair is dictating what I do with my entire head.



Your relaxed hair said "Nice try chick, I ain't going anywhere!"


----------



## AgeinATL

Royalq said:


> Which is better for moisture
> Soultanicals marula muru or the fluffalicious
> 
> I used to use qhemet biologics amla heavy cream but it too much of a pain to get my hands on.



Marula muru hands down, but please be aware that it is nothing like the heavy cream. It is lighter in consistency and absorbs a lot easier into the hair. It is so light that you may need to seal. It has the consistency of a thicker hair milk.


----------



## Dee_33

I think the design essentials relaxer i got in feb is causing my hair to shed. It was the first time i had that relaxer and im seeing long strands of hair on the floor when i brush or comb my hair. off to research garlic treatments.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Cantu!

When I first went natural, I'd ask random strangers, "What do you use to get your hair looking so great?" MANY would say Cantu. So I tried some of their products, and they did NOTHING for me! LOL!

Well, I took a look at the line in the store today and I was impressed with the pricing and offerings/line-up. Most everything smelled good, too. They have an ACV rinse (for scalp care, I think), and cowash, a foam (mousse?) and all sorts of stuff.

Now that I'm thinking about it, is Cantu on one of LHCF's lists of not being black-owned? Let me go check . . .


----------



## beingofserenity

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Cantu!
> 
> When I first went natural, I'd ask random strangers, "What do you use to get your hair looking so great?" MANY would say Cantu. So I tried some of their products, and they did NOTHING for me! LOL!
> 
> Well, I took a look at the line in the store today and I was impressed with the pricing and offerings/line-up. Most everything smelled good, too. They have an ACV rinse (for scalp care, I think), and cowash, a foam (mousse?) and all sorts of stuff.
> 
> Now that I'm thinking about it, is Cantu on one of LHCF's lists of not being black-owned? Let me go check . . .



It is ...lol

I still use it tho


----------



## Sharpened

Is Babilon Kay on YouTube the owner of BonBon Cheveux?


----------



## Royalq

AgeinATL said:


> Marula muru hands down, but please be aware that it is nothing like the heavy cream. It is lighter in consistency and absorbs a lot easier into the hair. It is so light that you may need to seal. It has the consistency of a thicker hair milk.


Will it give days of moisture like the heavy cream? 
Are the ANY dupes for heavy cream that are a bit easier to get me hands on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Royalq said:


> Which is better for moisture
> Soultanicals marula muru or the fluffalicious
> *I used to use qhemet biologics amla heavy cream but it too much of a pain to get my hands on.*


@Royalq
Other than the price being a "pain", QB ships really fast.  And you can pick it up OTG at Sep.hor.a

You'll have a much longer wait IMO waiting on ST'icals.  Neither Marula or Fluff is nothing like AOHC (and I'm not saying "good" or "bad"), I'm just saying those two products are not even remotely similar to AOHC.

Similar in consistency OTG - I would say TGIN Buttercream Daily Moisturizer (and if it doesn't work) you can take it back.


----------



## Royalq

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Royalq
> Other than the price being a "pain", QB ships really fast.  And you can pick it up OTG at Sep.hor.a
> 
> You'll have a much longer wait IMO waiting on ST'icals.  Neither Marula or Fluff is nothing like AOHC (and I'm not saying "good" or "bad"), I'm just saying those two products are not even remotely similar to AOHC.
> 
> Similar in consistency OTG - I would say TGIN Buttercream Daily Moisturizer (and if it doesn't work) you can take it back.


Thanks so much. And I'm looking at the Target website and soultanicals is hardly stocked. I was reading the soultanicals thread and it seems a lot of people were having troubles with the shipping and consistency of the products. I checked the target website and there is no marula maru or fluff-a-licious within any target in a 50 mile radius. That's terrible. 
I may revisit the heavy cream but with a much lighter hand this time. I used to slather it on.


----------



## PJaye

Royalq said:


> Will it give days of moisture like the heavy cream?
> Are the ANY dupes for heavy cream that are a bit easier to get me hands on?



I know that you didn't ask me, but have you tried MHC Type 4/Buttery Soy or CRN Almond Jai or Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Moisturizer?  These are the products that most resemble the QBHC with regard to consistency and/or long-lasting moisture, IMO.  Those Soultanical products wouldn't do a thing for you...IMO.


----------



## Royalq

PJaye said:


> I know that you didn't ask me, but have you tried MHC Type 4/Buttery Soy or CRN Almond Jai or Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Moisturizer?  These are the products that most resemble the QBHC with regard to consistency and/or long-lasting moisture, IMO.  Those Soultanical products wouldn't do a thing for you...IMO.


Hey, yeah anyone can answer. I tried the Almond jai and it did zilch. My hair was dry after like 2 hours. I havent heard of the other two.


----------



## AgeinATL

Royalq said:


> Will it give days of moisture like the heavy cream?
> Are the ANY dupes for heavy cream that are a bit easier to get me hands on?



It will give you moisture but probably not as long lasting because it is a thinner consistency.


----------



## PJaye

Royalq said:


> Hey, yeah anyone can answer. I tried the Almond jai and it did zilch. My hair was dry after like 2 hours. I havent heard of the other two.



In that case, the Bee Mine would be a better option because it gave me the most long-lasting moisture and softness with good slip when used as a refresher on dampened hair.  I haven't used the QBHC in years, so refresh my memory, please.  Does it have a wet consistency or is it more grease-like?  I'm trying to point you in the best possible direction without having you waste any money...or time.


----------



## Saludable84

Royalq said:


> Which is better for moisture
> Soultanicals marula muru or the fluffalicious
> 
> I used to use qhemet biologics amla heavy cream but it too much of a pain to get my hands on.



Outside of what's been suggested, SM Marula and Manila Twisting Cream (?). I had zero hope for it but it surprised me. 

CRN was suggested and it's good, but it's not as heavy.


----------



## Royalq

PJaye said:


> In that case, the Bee Mine would be a better option because it gave me the most long-lasting moisture and softness with good slip when used as a refresher on dampened hair.  I haven't used the QBHC in years, so refresh my memory, please.  Does it have a wet consistency or is it more grease-like?  I'm trying to point you in the best possible direction without having you waste any money...or time.


Amla cream is greasy if too much is used.


----------



## Saludable84

PJaye said:


> In that case, the Bee Mine would be a better option because it gave me the most long-lasting moisture and softness with good slip when used as a refresher on dampened hair.  I haven't used the QBHC in years, so refresh my memory, please.  Does it have a wet consistency or is it more grease-like?  I'm trying to point you in the best possible direction without having you waste any money...or time.



It's literally a heavy cream. Not wet, more like a heavy butter that's made to be creamy, but no liquid consistency. When I think grease-like,I think of Type 4. It's not stiff, definitely moves, but the texture is more pudding like. 

The BM could be a close comparison.


----------



## PJaye

Royalq said:


> Amla cream is greasy if too much is used.





Saludable84 said:


> It's literally a heavy cream. Not wet, more like a heavy butter that's made to be creamy, but no liquid consistency. When I think grease-like,I think of Type 4. It's not stiff, definitely moves, but the texture is more pudding like.
> 
> The BM could be a close comparison.



A-ha, now I get it.  Thanks for the info.  @Royalq, perhaps a highly whipped butter (like SSI Seyani/Kiwi or Koils By Nature butters) or a greasy-ish butter (like The Mane Choice Doesn't Get Much Butter Than This) may give you similar results.  I wish you could just dab your fingers in the stuff I have here and give them a try before sampling 842 products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Royalq
If you are looking for OTG options like from Targ'et/Sally etc....I would look at:
TGIN's Buttercream Daily Moisturizer
KBB's Ambrosia and/or Super Hydrating Hair Creme
Oyin's Whipped Pudding

That way you can return them.  I maintain that TGIN's Buttercream might be an option for you.


----------



## Royalq

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Royalq
> If you are looking for OTG options like from Targ'et/Sally etc....I would look at:
> TGIN's Buttercream Daily Moisturizer
> KBB's Ambrosia and/or Super Hydrating Hair Creme
> Oyin's Whipped Pudding
> 
> That way you can return them.  I maintain that TGIN's Buttercream might be an option for you.


I tried the whipped pudding and my hair didn't care for it. My hair doesn't care for butters (shea, cocoa, mango, etc) at all. Qbahc works because I think the first few ingredients are oils. Looking at the tgin ingredients the first two are water and glycerin which might work but the 3rd is shea butter. It might work. What does KBB stand for?


----------



## Royalq

PJaye said:


> A-ha, now I get it.  Thanks for the info.  @Royalq, perhaps a highly whipped butter (like SSI Seyani/Kiwi or Koils By Nature butters) or a greasy-ish butter (like The Mane Choice Doesn't Get Much Butter Than This) may give you similar results.  I wish you could just dab your fingers in the stuff I have here and give them a try before sampling 842 products.


I think my hair like the heavy cream because it's basically a whipped oil. My hair doesn't really like butters. This is the heavy cream ingredients 

Castor (Ricinus Communis) Oil & Olive (Olea Europa) Oil Blend, Aqueous (Distilled Water) Botanical Infusion Of Organic Phyllanthus Emblica (Amla) Extract, Organic Bacopa Monniera (Brahmi) Extract And Organic Aloe Ferox (Aloe Africana) Extract, Vegetable Glycerin, MSM (Methylsulfonylmethane), Sorbitan & Cetearyl Monoesters (Vegetable Emulsifier), Citrus Limon & Citrus Aurantium (Essential Oil Scent), Phenoxyethanol & Ethylhexylglycerin (Food Grade Paraben-Free And Formaldehyde-Free Preservative).

Idk how they did it but it's a whipped cream product.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Now I know it's time to relax. New growth is starting to kill me.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Royalq said:


> I think my hair like the heavy cream because it's basically a whipped oil. My hair doesn't really like butters. This is the heavy cream ingredients
> 
> Castor (Ricinus Communis) Oil & Olive (Olea Europa) Oil Blend, Aqueous (Distilled Water) Botanical Infusion Of Organic Phyllanthus Emblica (Amla) Extract, Organic Bacopa Monniera (Brahmi) Extract And Organic Aloe Ferox (Aloe Africana) Extract, Vegetable Glycerin, MSM (Methylsulfonylmethane), Sorbitan & Cetearyl Monoesters (Vegetable Emulsifier), Citrus Limon & Citrus Aurantium (Essential Oil Scent), Phenoxyethanol & Ethylhexylglycerin (Food Grade Paraben-Free And Formaldehyde-Free Preservative).
> 
> Idk how they did it but it's a whipped cream product.



What product are these ingredients for? (I got lost in all the product mentions). TIA!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The interesting items I saw today:

 

(The photos below enlarge upon click.)


----------



## KinksAndInk

This is why I don't go on YouTube. It's 4:30am and I want to do a wash n go. Let me take myself to sleep.


----------



## Royalq

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What product are these ingredients for? (I got lost in all the product mentions). TIA!


For the qhemet biologics amla heavy cream


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> Now I know it's time to relax. New growth is starting to kill me.


Have you done it yet? What are you gonna use?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Have you done it yet? What are you gonna use?


No I haven't done it yet, since my scalp is a bit sore from it being plastered to my head and me attempting to scratch it 

But I'm gonna use my regular relaxer Vitale Sensitive Scalp.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> No I haven't done it yet, since my scalp is a bit sore from it being plastered to my head and me attempting to scratch it
> 
> But I'm gonna use my regular relaxer Vitale Sensitive Scalp.


Girl I removed braids, had a sore scalp, red bumps, etc.. I based the heck out of my scalp! Lol should have never gotten braids in the first place!


----------



## trueheartofgold

The Mane Choice posted a picture of a new item that will be added to their Ancient Egyptian line. Looks like a gel or custard.

ETA: Pic attached.


----------



## Anaisin

Looks like it says glistening gel on the jar


----------



## Destiny9109

I'll probably be banned from LHCF for saying this lol, but I'm convinced that most neutralizing shampoos are just a marketing ploy.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Destiny9109 said:


> I'll probably be banned from LHCF for saying this lol, but I'm convinced that most neutralizing shampoos are just a marketing ploy.


Are you relaxed?  If so, don't you have to neutralize the relaxer?


----------



## Evolving78

Destiny9109 said:


> I'll probably be banned from LHCF for saying this lol, but I'm convinced that most neutralizing shampoos are just a marketing ploy.


What makes you say that?


----------



## Sharpened

Destiny9109 said:


> I'll probably be banned from LHCF for saying this lol, but I'm convinced that most neutralizing shampoos are just a marketing ploy.


You can use pH strips to see if they are 5 or lower.


----------



## JerriBlank

Hattache and this 25% off sale...with $10 shipping! Nawl! Lol. After a certain purchase limit, shipping should be free. She doesn't even discount it. It's not worth it to me to spend money to take advantage of a sale, then have the cost of everything jump back up when you factor in the shipping. It's not enough off for me. Maybe if I had a $200 cart, but nawl. This is skin and make up season. I'm not blowing money on haircare products that I just want to try rt now. Lol.


----------



## rileypak

JerriBlank said:


> *Hattache and this 25% off sale...with $10 shipping!* Nawl! Lol. After a certain purchase limit, shipping should be free. She doesn't even discount it. It's not worth it to me to spend money to take advantage of a sale, then have the cost of everything jump back up when you factor in the shipping. It's not enough off for me. Maybe if I had a $200 cart, but nawl. This is skin and make up season. I'm not blowing money on haircare products that I just want to try rt now. Lol.



Say what now????
$10 shipping?????????


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Girl I removed braids, had a sore scalp, red bumps, etc.. I based the heck out of my scalp! Lol should have never gotten braids in the first place!




I be taking too many risks with my hair. I need to just chill out for a bit.


----------



## CodeRed

Destiny9109 said:


> I'll probably be banned from LHCF for saying this lol, but I'm convinced that most neutralizing shampoos are just a marketing ploy.



Sometimes I do too. If you look at the ingredients and compare it to most regular shampoos, they're very similar... all you have to do is compare the ph to make sure it's low enough.


----------



## Dee_33

Please God can someone invent a soft-bonnet dryer that has a hose that stays attached???  Does anyone know if this already exists and I just haven't seen it?


----------



## Prettymetty

luving me said:


> Please God can someone invent a soft-bonnet dryer that has a hose that stays attached???  Does anyone know if this already exists and I just haven't seen it?


The one I got from Sally's stays attached. It was around $20


----------



## Evolving78

luving me said:


> Please God can someone invent a soft-bonnet dryer that has a hose that stays attached???  Does anyone know if this already exists and I just haven't seen it?


I had one. I believe I got it from Sally's as well.


----------



## Dee_33

Prettymetty said:


> The one I got from Sally's stays attached. It was around $20



what brand?  thanks


----------



## Evolving78

luving me said:


> what brand?  thanks


I think I got it from Walgreens. It was a gold n hot. I paid $45-$50 for it?


----------



## Prettymetty

luving me said:


> what brand?  thanks


This is the one I have. I have had it for a couple of years.


----------



## Evolving78

Prettymetty said:


> This is the one I have. I have had it for a couple of years.View attachment 394859


I got one of those too. But I got one where it doesn't need a hand blow dryer. Th bonnet has a drawstring and you can adjust the size. You can fit rollers under it.


----------



## Evolving78

Does anybody mold their hair down and sit under the dryer before they blow dry? My stylist used to do that to reduce blow drying time and to lock in Moisture. I use Nairobi wrap foam, since it speeds up drying time, stretches the hair out well, and has a heat protectant built in.


----------



## Destiny9109

MileHighDiva said:


> Are you relaxed?  If so, don't you have to neutralize the relaxer?



Yes, I'll be relaxing this weekend and yes relaxers have to be neutralized. I'm just not convinced there is a special neutralizing ingredient, the pH is most important.



shortdub78 said:


> What makes you say that?



Judging by some ingredient lists, I compared a moisturizing and neutralizing shampoo from the same line and they literally had identical ingredients. My stylist I went to for 6 years never used one(at first I didn't know because I wasn't into haircare)and my hair was very healthy.



Sharpened said:


> You can use pH strips to see if they are 5 or lower.



You're right, I'll order some. The Affirm Normalizing Shampoo has a pH of 6 and the 5 in 1 reconstructor you use before is 4.5, I'm not sure about other brands.


----------



## Evolving78

Destiny9109 said:


> Yes, I'll be relaxing this weekend and yes relaxers have to be neutralized. I'm just not convinced there is a special neutralizing ingredient, the pH is most important.
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by some ingredient lists, I compared a moisturizing and neutralizing shampoo from the same line and they literally had identical ingredients. My stylist I went to for 6 years never used one(at first I didn't know because I wasn't into haircare)and my hair was very healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, I'll order some. The Affirm Normalizing Shampoo has a pH of 6 and the 5 in 1 reconstructor you use before is 4.5, I'm not sure about other brands.


Ok I understand what you are saying. I agree if you use the same product line and it depends on the ph. ORS shampoo (creamy aloe) can be used to for maintenance, as well as a neutralizing shampoo.
But product line ingredients are meant to work together, so I wouldn't chance that with something outside of the relaxer product line.

And remember we don't know the percentages of the ingredients that are listed to see how the chemist determined what would used as neutralizer vs. a Moisturizing shampoo.


----------



## Evolving78

Destiny9109 said:


> Yes, I'll be relaxing this weekend and yes relaxers have to be neutralized. I'm just not convinced there is a special neutralizing ingredient, the pH is most important.
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by some ingredient lists, I compared a moisturizing and neutralizing shampoo from the same line and they literally had identical ingredients. My stylist I went to for 6 years never used one(at first I didn't know because I wasn't into haircare)and my hair was very healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, I'll order some. The Affirm Normalizing Shampoo has a pH of 6 and the 5 in 1 reconstructor you use before is 4.5, I'm not sure about other brands.


You know that reconstructor is lower, so it can close the cuticle/smooth it down and the shampoo is 6 ( close to neutral level of 6) to help slightly open the  cuticle to allow hydration and water to penetrate. Professional brands using have their levels listed on the bottle, or on the website.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I went to Sally's to return a product. I met 4 naturals there, and we stayed at Sally's for about 40 minutes swapping stories and helping each other.

I found a potential stylist. The one lady there who never does her own hair bought hundreds of dollars worth of Mane Choice. I hope they work! Her hair shrinks majorly and is MBL about, stretched. She spends a lot at the salon, refusing to even try doing her hair herself in sections. She says that's already too much.

She has me REALLY excited about her stylist. There is a long waiting list, and she grows hair out very healthy and long, based on her photo gallery.


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> Does anybody mold their hair down and sit under the dryer before they blow dry? My stylist used to do that to reduce blow drying time and to lock in Moisture. I use Nairobi wrap foam, since it speeds up drying time, stretches the hair out well, and has a heat protectant built in.


I love Nairobi wrap foam, I didn't know it had a built in heat protectant.  Thanks for that!  I am going to use it for molding when I blow it out next week.


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> I love Nairobi wrap foam, I didn't know it had a built in heat protectant.  Thanks for that!  I am going to use it for molding when I blow it out next week.


Yes! It's heat activated! Can be prior to heat styling! 
My hair is dry now, and I'm debating to flat iron tonight, or tomorrow.


----------



## Anaisin

I have a cart full of SheScentit's balms, butters and heavy creams but I haven't finished my Qhemet heavy cream so I'm not buying anything. Making carts for fun


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Royalq 
KBB = Karen's Body Beautiful


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I am 5 weeks post relaxer and barely have 1/8 inch of new growth. Talk about slow growing.


----------



## CurliDiva

I ran across a bunch of UT videos of "360 wavers" - these black men are hair obsessed just like us!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Does anybody mold their hair down and sit under the dryer before they blow dry? My stylist used to do that to reduce blow drying time and to lock in Moisture. I use Nairobi wrap foam, since it speeds up drying time, stretches the hair out well, and has a heat protectant built in.


I never thought about doing that. I'm gonna try to remember that the next time I wash my hair.


----------



## movingforward

I went ahead and had my hair relaxed.  I was natural for one year, and Tex-laxed for about One to two years.  

I considered relaxing my hair myself.  But I knew I wouldnt be able to do it.  So I went to a random salon and chose a random stylist.  If nothing else I KNEW black stylists would know how to fully relax and clipped your hair.

My hair grew from cheek length to neck length.

Naturally I hated that slicked, stuck to your head type of style.  At first, I thought she overprocessed my hair.  I washed and DC'ed as soon as I got home.  Sitting in rollers now.

My hair is perfect!  Texture!  I love LYE.


----------



## Sharpened

CurliDiva said:


> I ran across a bunch of UT videos of "360 wavers" - these black men are hair bossed just like us!


I used to love lurking in their forums way back. They held no opinion back, LOL!


----------



## JerriBlank

rileypak said:


> Say what now????
> $10 shipping?????????



That's wtf I said. I just don't understand how. I've only ordered from them once. It's probably going to stay that way. I miss Sage Naturaceuticals.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Has anyone used this? If so, do you have a review? TIA!


----------



## rileypak

JerriBlank said:


> That's wtf I said. I just don't understand how. I've only ordered from them once. It's probably going to stay that way. I miss Sage Naturaceuticals.


I'm curious since I ordered earlier and shipping was only $6. If you don't mind sharing, how big was your cart? (And I absolutely agree that after a certain threshold, shipping should be free)

I wonder if they do by weight/amount of products shipping like SSI seems to do. Or maybe by region...


----------



## Destiny9109

I would love to stick to just one or two, no more than 3 product lines for the sake of synergy, but I have yet to find a shampoo and conditioner combo that I like. I've reached my goals regardless but after 8 years of this hair journey it still bothers me. If I like a shampoo the conditioner sucks, if I like a conditioner the shampoo drys out my hair and scalp. Does anybody else feel this way? I guess I should let it go at this point lol.


----------



## CurliDiva

Sharpened said:


> I used to love lurking in their forums way back. They held no opinion back, LOL!



Hi @Sharpened,

Do you remember the name of the forum?

I'm curious about some of their practices and how to incorporate in longer-strand natural hair routine:

Sleep with du-rag. (check)
Coating the hair with shampoo and then brushing to form the waves. This was the biggest shocker for me - why shampoo? (It works but curious why shampoo works so well to define waves)
Tying the hair down and then rinsing out the shampoo not disturbing the curl pattern. (pure genius! This make so much sense...)
Not removing the wet du-rag until hair and rag is completely dry - eliminates the need for styling products and their scalp stay clear. (a clear scalp has to be a great for natural oil production and thus hair growth)
Wondering of all the brushing is helping to stimulate their natural sebum production for such great luster and sheen.
We are so anti shampoo/combing/brushing- yet their hair and scalp seems to be thriving.


----------



## Sharpened

@CurliDiva

360waves.com
360waves.net
Hair Boutique had a forum for them also.

If any of them are still going, I will be shocked.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Destiny9109 said:


> I would love to stick to just one or two, no more than 3 product lines for the sake of synergy, but I have yet to find a shampoo and conditioner combo that I like. I've reached my goals regardless but after 8 years of this hair journey it still bothers me. If I like a shampoo the conditioner sucks, if I like a conditioner the shampoo drys out my hair and scalp. Does anybody else feel this way? I guess I should let it go at this point lol.



Yes, this drives me crazy! If I like the conditioner, I hate the styler. Although, Camille Rose Naturals (the coconut water line and the Curl Maker gel) have been great and I haven't tried a cleanser from the brand yet.

I finally found an article that made me let it go. It basically advised that ingredients, not brand, are what should dictate product purchasing. The article author neglected to mention that pH is also an important factor, but it still helped me.

Right now my regimen has more disparate brands than ever, and I've never been happier with it. LOL.


----------



## Anaisin

It's hot outside and even hotter tomorrow. I should do a wash n go. I really don't want my family's hands in my head tomorrow though. People are annoying. Don't touch my hair.


----------



## shasha8685

Note to self....if my hair needed a touch more protein when was relaxed, the same rules apply now that I'm natural.

This protein treatment is everything right now.....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I went to Sally's to return a product. I met 4 naturals there, and we stayed at Sally's for about 40 minutes swapping stories and helping each other.
> 
> I found a potential stylist. The one lady there who never does her own hair bought hundreds of dollars worth of Mane Choice. I hope they work! Her hair shrinks majorly and is MBL about, stretched. She spends a lot at the salon, refusing to even try doing her hair herself in sections. She says that's already too much.
> 
> She has me REALLY excited about her stylist. There is a long waiting list, and she grows hair out very healthy and long, based on her photo gallery.



I feel some kinda way about not being able to make an appointment with the stylist and instead having to go onto a wait list. So many thoughts! You honestly can't take a new client? If I'm serious, text to join the wait list? Is it that serious? Maybe so! It's hard to find good natural stylists.

Her name is Whitney Eaddy. I think she's Whitney E. at styleseat.com. She also does glam and natural make up.

Interesting.


----------



## beingofserenity

CurliDiva said:


> Hi @Sharpened,
> 
> Do you remember the name of the forum?
> 
> I'm curious about some of their practices and how to incorporate in longer-strand natural hair routine:
> 
> Sleep with du-rag. (check)
> Coating the hair with shampoo and then brushing to form the waves. This was the biggest shocker for me - why shampoo? (It works but curious why shampoo works so well to define waves)
> Tying the hair down and then rinsing out the shampoo not disturbing the curl pattern. (pure genius! This make so much sense...)
> Not removing the wet du-rag until hair and rag is completely dry - eliminates the need for styling products and their scalp stay clear. (a clear scalp has to be a great for natural oil production and thus hair growth)
> Wondering of all the brushing is helping to stimulate their natural sebum production for such great luster and sheen.
> We are so anti shampoo/combing/brushing- yet their hair and scalp seems to be thriving.



I lovee shampoo and I love brushing and combing. When I avoided tools and relied mainly on my fingers, my hair stayed tangle 24/7 and was painful to deal with. Using the denman gets all the sheds out of my hair which further cuts down on tangles and ssks.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I feel some kinda way about not being able to make an appointment with the stylist and instead having to go onto a wait list. So many thoughts! You honestly can't take a new client? If I'm serious, text to join the wait list? Is it that serious? Maybe so! It's hard to find good natural stylists.
> 
> Her name is Whitney Eaddy. I think she's Whitney E. at styleseat.com. She also does glam and natural make up.
> 
> Interesting.


It's harder to keep clients than it is to get new ones.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> It's harder to keep clients than it is to get new ones.



Thanks, lady. That is insightful. She seems like a wonderful person from FB, instagram, etc. and the way the lady spoke about her. I went ahead and got on the wait list. This is new for me. I guess it's a good sign that she has a wait list.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, lady. That is insightful. She seems like a wonderful person from FB, instagram, etc. and the way the lady spoke about her. I went ahead and got on the wait list. This is new for me. I guess it's a good sign that she has a wait list.



Anyone who has a wait list probably has dedicated customers, which is a good sign. It won't hurt to wait it out. 

How long is the wait?


----------



## GGsKin

I feel like my hair hasn't grown or retained much since October last year. I havent really been keeping up with checks, just randomly pulled some hair today while I was washing it.

I only went 10 days without washing and there was so much more shed hair than last time. I'm gonna put some garlic on my scalp next wash.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> Anyone who has a wait list probably has dedicated customers, which is a good sign. It won't hurt to wait it out.
> 
> How long is the wait?



Lol. Her automated reply was blunt: She'll let you know, and you won't be picking the appointment day. She will.

Since she will let me bring my make up in and design a make up routine (included suggesting what I should keep and replace), I'll hope to get in. And because reviewers say she has "growing hands" and I need someone's eye on my hair besides mine at least once a quarter, I'll hope to get in. She does great with straightening, it seems, so I hope she ends up being my go-to for trims.

In the meanwhile, I'm finally collecting shed hair by quadrants so I can get an informative hair analysis. That should greatly improve my home hair care.


----------



## vevster

Excited for my long overdue Deva cut and color this Friday.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

All these different hair extensions and I can't find anything to do to my hair. Lemme go rinse this gel out for the second time today.


----------



## Saludable84

vevster said:


> Excited for my long overdue Deva cut and color this Friday.



You going to soho?


----------



## vevster

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I feel some kinda way about not being able to make an appointment with the stylist and instead having to go onto a wait list. So many thoughts! You honestly can't take a new client? If I'm serious, text to join the wait list? Is it that serious? Maybe so! It's hard to find good natural stylists.
> 
> Her name is Whitney Eaddy. I think she's Whitney E. at styleseat.com. She also does glam and natural make up.
> 
> Interesting.



She must be really good. As long as she doesn't constantly cancel on people. When I was relaxed I tried to see a 'renowned' stylist with a reputation for cancelling on folks. Well, I made an appointment and she canceled. I refused to sign up for that. 

Maybe once you see this new person, it will be easier to get an appointment.


----------



## vevster

Saludable84 said:


> You going to soho?




Yep. This will be my third visit.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lol. Her automated reply was blunt: She'll let you know, and you won't be picking the appointment day. She will.
> 
> Since she will let me bring my make up in and design a make up routine (included suggesting what I should keep and replace), I'll hope to get in. And because reviewers say she has "growing hands" and I need someone's eye on my hair besides mine at least once a quarter, I'll hope to get in. She does great with straightening, it seems, so I hope she ends up being my go-to for trims.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I'm finally collecting shed hair by quadrants so I can get an informative hair analysis. That should greatly improve my home hair care.


Does she straighten to trim?


----------



## Saludable84

vevster said:


> Yep. This will be my third visit.


Who do you go to? I've been wanting to go after work (I work right below canal) but I don't know any type 4's who have been and have only seen one type 4 getting her hair cut one time in the many times I've been there. 

I just don't have enough information lol.


----------



## vevster

Saludable84 said:


> Who do you go to? I've been wanting to go after work (I work right below canal) but I don't know any type 4's who have been and have only seen one type 4 getting her hair cut one time in the many times I've been there.
> 
> I just don't have enough information lol.



I go to April for my cut. I heard Nevila is good too. They are both senior stylists. Lots of compliments since I started going there.


----------



## Saludable84

vevster said:


> I go to April for my cut. I heard Nevila is good too. They are both senior stylists. Lots of compliments since I started going there.



I'm on the site. How do you prepare for your cut?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> Does she straighten to trim?



Yes.


----------



## vevster

Saludable84 said:


> I'm on the site. How do you prepare for your cut?




I do a wash and go with a creamy styler. No gels.  Are you making an appt.?


----------



## Saludable84

vevster said:


> I do a wash and go with a creamy styler. No gels.  Are you making an appt.?


Thinking about it but don't know how I would wear my hair. Unless i wash and run, my hair will go to shambles. I thought they washed there.


----------



## vevster

Saludable84 said:


> Thinking about it but don't know how I would wear my hair. Unless i wash and run, my hair will go to shambles. I thought they washed there.




They do.  but they ask you to come with clean hair w/ no product.

ETA: The first time I went I think I did  a braid out.  I  hadn't yet mastered wash n gos....


----------



## vevster

I was in CVS today and noticed that the CRN moisture milk is now YELLOW.  I'm glad I no longer will be using this once the little bit I have left is gone.


----------



## JerriBlank

rileypak said:


> I'm curious since I ordered earlier and shipping was only $6. If you don't mind sharing, how big was your cart? (And I absolutely agree that after a certain threshold, shipping should be free)
> 
> I wonder if they do by weight/amount of products shipping like SSI seems to do. Or maybe by region...



Da fuq?! Mine was around  $95. Maybe it was the weight of the items? Some places ship like that. In any event, I found a  product for $7 cheaper than Hattache, so that's good. I wasn't looking to buy staples, so I wasn't heartbroken.  Lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I am finally taking steps to prep for a Komaza hair analysis. I could use the info.  

Photo enlarges upon click:


*Me (from the bathroom): *Hubbyyyyyyyyy! Can you hand me the plastic sandwich baggy labeled "front left-hand quadrant," and can you take this baggy and place it with the other ones. Thaaaaaaank youuuuuuu!

*Hubby (from the bedroom): *So now you're collecting your hair by quadrants so you can examine it or something?

*Me:* No. I'm going to send it in to a place so THEY can analyze it for me. It'll help me to understand my hair so I can know what type of products to use, whether it's healthy, its characteristics, etc.

*Hubby* : You're sending your D.N.A. to some strangers who will have your name and address and phone number . . . and now your D.N.A.???

*Me (momentarily caught off guard, reflecting a second about what he said, an then indignant):* I'm not the only one who does this! Women have been doing this for years. It's perfectly fine . . .

*Me (stuttering):* Honey! Look: If they REALLLY want to, they can get your hair when you go to the salon or barbershop. I mean, if they really want it. 

*Hubby (mischievous, teasing glint in eye):* Yeeeeeeaaaahhhh, but . . . you are voluntarily sending your D.N.A. in the mail to strangers with your name and address and stuff.

*Me:* This company has been doing this for a decade or something! Tons of women get this hair analysis done. It's legit . . . perfectly fine, helpful, and . . .

*Hubby:* That's what they tell ya. Don't be surprised if you look up one day and see a cloned Yvette somewhere. They probably do all this stuff in a foreign country, for legal reasons and to try to make sure y'all don't run into each other.

*Me: * Just hand me the baggie for the the front, left-hand quadrant please.


----------



## Dee_33

vevster said:


> I was in CVS today and noticed that the CRN moisture milk is now YELLOW.  I'm glad I no longer will be using this once the little bit I have left is gone.




Noooo, this is my go-to leave-in conditioner.   It works so well, idk why she would change the formula.


----------



## Anaisin

luving me said:


> Noooo, this is my go-to leave-in conditioner.   It works so well, idk why she would change the formula.



The ingredients are the same. I assumed those went bad or something when I saw it at Target. The color of some products vary


----------



## vevster

Anaisin said:


> The ingredients are the same. I assumed those went bad or something when I saw it at Target. The color of some products vary



Something is different.


----------



## shasha8685

Note to self: don't use ecostyler for hold when doing twist outs. 

Hair all crunchy and whatnot for no reason.....


----------



## Dee_33

I dc'd, shampoo'd, and ponytail rollerset my own hair today...man it feels good to be in love with my hair again.  Think I'm giving up salons for a few months. I need to chill on heat for a while.  I think I'll go back to my weekly dc sessions.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My back looks like "all my life I had to fight." Boo thang done sweated my hair out


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I am almost completely equipped via Camille Rose Naturals, but . . . I must try the Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. The reviews here and online won't let me just skip over it. 

I need a great protein-free deep conditioner. I'm wondering if Curl Junkie might have one.

I took my twist/fro -out to a flexirod set, and this gave my hair NO TIME to tangle. 
*shimmying my way into the shower, 'cause I'm figuring some of this natural hair art & science stuff out. Yeah-ee-yeah-eeeeeeeeee, in my best Ice Cube voice. *


----------



## shasha8685

Just did my best twist out thus far as a natural!!

Now I just need to keep Oyin Hair Dew, Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade, Alikay Naturals Styling Gel, and Alikay Naturals Leave-In on deck. Apparently this combo gives me the definition, moisture, hold, and shine that I expect when I do a twist out.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> My back looks like "all my life I had to fight." Boo thang done sweated my hair out


Was it worth it? Lol


----------



## Royalq

So i had a surprisingly nice wash day yesterday. After my horrid salon experience  i was reluctant to do my hair. I wanted it to be as quick as possible. So i knew that i had to do a good protein treatment but i didnt want all those steps. So i did something ive never done before which was DCing on dry hair and mixing protein and moisturizing products. I mixed a bit of aphogee 2 step, a lot of aphogee 2 minute, and alot of SM honey mauka DC. Equal part 2 minute and manuka. Then i applied the mux to my hair in small sections. I niticed some skip (most likely from the 2 minute) and tried to detangle with a wide tooth comb and it worked. I detangled on wednesday so thats probably another reason why i detangled so easily. I made sure to apply to my scalp too. When i got half way through my hair the mix started to run low but i was out of 2 step, had a smidgen of 2 minute left, and alot of manuka. So i added whatever was left of the two minute and more manuka. That half with the new mix was much harder to detangle. Overall it took about an hour which is amazing for me. Then i left the mix in for about an hour. Grabbed my ors creamy aloe shampoo and hopped in the shower. I then unraveled one big twist at a time and rinsed out the DC mix and pulled out any more shed hairs. Thats the issue i have with wide tooth combs. They dislodge shed hairs for me but wont take them all out. Then i applied a small amount of shampoo to my palm, lathered up then applied it to the small sections and clean my hair and scalp. I washed it for about 10 seconds before rinsing it out. Then i was done. Took about 15 minutes in the shower. My hir was so soft and clean. I think this is a keeper because it significantly reduced my wash time and i was left with very similar results to when i do it the regular way. Then i applied soultanicals knot sauce, Tgin butter cream ( im testing this, so far i hate the texture and feel), and castor oil and braided my hair in big sections. Whole wash day took about 3 hours all together. Thats huge progress from 5 hour detangking sections, long shower sessions, etc. so pros and cons of dry dcing 
Pros-
Shortens the wash day
Can detangle, protein treat, and dc simultaneously 
Results are similar to a regular wash day
Only have to wet my hair one time instead of 3 times so that saves water. 

Cons- 
Uses alot more product. I went through half the jar of manuka dc.


----------



## Harina

I don't think people really like it when black women have nice healthy hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Was it worth it? Lol


Why yes, yes it was


----------



## vevster

I need more hold than I currently have.


----------



## CurliDiva

First bandwagon for 2017 - *Excel 21* - but it seems to works!


----------



## Alma Petra

vevster said:


> I need more hold than I currently have.


I do too, desperately. If you find any new tricks, please let us know.


----------



## Sharpened

If I can get away with wearing five, Celie-style twists this week, I will.


----------



## vevster

Alma Petra said:


> I do too, desperately. If you find any new tricks, please let us know.




Well, for twist outs... I need to use a styler with a lot of hold or gel on top. 

I have my holy grail styler for wash n goes down pat  Design Essentials Natural Curl Mousse...


----------



## CurliDiva

My  sister debuted her baby locks at Easter dinner yesterday  and I'm so proud of her! She is an old-school "fried, dyed, laid to the side" type, so this is a huge deal.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saw this chick and her family trying out several hair products at Target. Sprays, creams, gels, you name it, they opened it and tried it.    Smh. Further proof that I'm making the right decision to move to online ordering only. Other than my HG Garnier leave-in, I don't need to buy anything on the ground. And if everybody has increased their price on it to $3.49 I'll just order on Amazon since it's free shipping and $3.42.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

vevster said:


> Well, for twist outs... I need to use a styler with a lot of hold or gel on top.
> 
> I have my holy grail styler for wash n goes down pat  Design Essentials Natural Curl Mousse...



I have this. How precisely do you use it for you wash-and-go's? And, what is your curl pattern and density, if you don't mind my asking. TIA!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> Saw this chick and her family trying out several hair products at Target. Sprays, creams, gels, you name it, they opened it and tried it.    Smh. Further proof that I'm making the right decision to move to online ordering only. Other than my HG Garnier leave-in, I don't need to buy anything on the ground. And if everybody has increased their price on it to $3.49 I'll just order on Amazon since it's free shipping and $3.42.



Uggh, yuck.

I was thinking: If a person orders online from places like Hattache', though, he or she is getting the same thing, right? Because people can touch and open those products, right? Or do they maintain a separate stock for online orders?

I had to return a product and make an exchanged (had misplaced the receipt). When I opened the product I wanted, there was no seal over the top. So, in my mind, there's no way to know if anyone has put their finger inside it or not.


----------



## KinksAndInk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Uggh, yuck.
> 
> I was thinking: If a person orders online from places like Hattache', though, he or she is getting the same thing, right? Because people can touch and open those products, right? Or do they maintain a separate stock for online orders?
> 
> I had to return a product and make an exchanged (had misplaced the receipt). When I opened the product I wanted, there was no seal over the top. So, in my mind, there's no way to know if anyone has put their finger inside it or not.


Never ordered from Hattache but to my understanding, they just recently in the last year or two opened their store. So I'm assuming they still have whatever system they used for online orders before opening a store but again I don't order from them so I'm not sure. And all the products I used to purchase on the ground come with some form of a seal or I can tell if a finger has been dipped or swiped. These folks are exactly why I open products to check for usage when I can.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@KinksAndInk and @YvetteWithJoy I mentioned this here last week! I think manufacturers should really put the clear seal on the outside of products (the one you have to peel off).

I made up my mind to order online too!


----------



## KinksAndInk

trueheartofgold said:


> @KinksAndInk and @YvetteWithJoy I mentioned this here last week! I think manufacturers should really put the clear seal on the outside of products (the one you have to peel off).
> 
> I made up my mind to order online too!


Agreed!


----------



## vevster

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I have this. How precisely do you use it for you wash-and-go's? And, what is your curl pattern and density, if you don't mind my asking. TIA!



My hair is 3c/4a mix. Fine strands, not dense but full enough when dry.
I do everything in sections. I apply a creamy leave in comb through with a wide tooth comb or Felicia Leatherwood brush, then I apply mousse to the section combing through with my shower comb. The key is coating all my strands with the product. Once all the sections are done, I shape my hair in the style desired   I keep a tshirt around my neck to absorb excess product get ready for work and then by 10 am, at work, I will use some my honey child 4a cream and fluff in the ladies room with a pick. One time, I sat under my dryer for ten minutes to speed up the drying process. The mousse is really forgiving and easy to work with.

Let me know if you try this and get the great results I do!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

vevster said:


> My hair is 3c/4a mix. Fine strands, not dense but full enough when dry.
> I do everything in sections. I apply a creamy leave in comb through with a wide tooth comb or Felicity Pearson brush, then I apply mousse to the section combing through with my shower comb. The key is coating all my strands with the product. Once all the sections are done, I shape my hair in the style desired   I keep a tshirt around my neck to absorb excess product get ready for work and then by 10 am, at work, I will use some my honey child 4a cream and fluff in the ladies room with a pick. One time, I sat under my dryer for ten minutes to speed up the drying process. The mousse is really forgiving and easy to work with.
> 
> Let me know if you try this and get the great results I do!



I will try it soon! Thanks!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really need to learn how to cornrow. I'm about to go into super low maintenance mode and I'd love to wear two cornrows for 7-10 days at a time. I guess two 2-strand flat twists will have to do until I learn.


----------



## Anaisin

They should just call this a silicone serum tbh. Either way I like it. Lightweight and actually gives shine. A lot of these serums are so useless. It's more at the middle of the ingredients list on this product but I'm guessing my hair likes Moringa. I've been loving the Mane Choice duo too


----------



## Sharpened

Sharpened said:


> If I can get away with wearing five, Celie-style twists this week, I will.


Well, so much for that! I forgot I had a bunch of events today, so I unravelled them. They were about 99% dry, and I am not sure what to call this. Stretched wash and go twist-out? I actually like this one better than the first one. No styling product in my hair, so let's see how long it lasts...

Five different gels and I barely use any. I just prefer the feel of my own hair, frizz be cursed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Never ordered from Hattache but to my understanding, they just recently in the last year or two opened their store. So I'm assuming they still have whatever system they used for online orders before opening a store but again I don't order from them so I'm not sure.*.


@KinksAndInk
Hattache is great.  Super fast shipping.  Excellent CS.  The products I've ordered have been sealed and well protected from _wandering dippin' fangas_.  *no worries*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

When it rained yesterday, my practice flexirod set that hadn't had the chance to fully dry blew up into a puffball in many areas on my head. I had no clue and was just runnin' errands all over the metroplex looking like I was looking! 

I drop by the house, see my situation, and hastily throw it into a high puff. Power goes out due to the storm, so husband and I head to Target to do a little grocery shopping.

Husband: Get under this umbrella while we try to get into the car in this downpour.

Me (proud): I need no umbrella, MAN. My hair is NATCHAL!!! Youuuuuuu need the umbrella. (smirk)

Husband: What are you _talkinabout_?!?? I'm "natural." Idon'tIdon't . . . Idon't know what you mean right now."

At Target, I catch a glimpse of my hair out of the corner of my eye, in the Target Optometrist mirror.

Me: HONEY!!! Whyyyyyyyyyyy have you let me roll around in this Target like this!!!!!!?????"

Husband: Yvette, you wear your hair out like that frequently. I don't know what I'm supposed to say right now.

Me (huffing): No, I do not! I look like Lady Liberty right now! Huuuuuuuuh!!!! (pursing my lips at him)

Yeeeaaah. So today I am wearing a ponytail. Used Mielle edge gel (first time ever using / leaving in edge gel). My 4a coils at the edges look like little waves with this gel, and it smells great near my nose and everything. 

* wear my hair like that _frequently_. sucks teeth*


----------



## Sharpened

Hair in my peripheral vision, not used to this, a touch annoying, will adapt. I hope...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Hair in my peripheral vision, not used to this, a touch annoying, will adapt. I hope...



It means growth, yes? *doing a shimmy for Sharpened*


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It means growth, yes? *doing a shimmy for Sharpened*


More like it got stretched enough to show up. My hair grows up and out and shrinks, no matter how long it gets. I have been free forming (no styling) for so many years, I seriously forgot about this part.


----------



## Dee_33

KinksAndInk said:


> I really need to learn how to cornrow. I'm about to go into super low maintenance mode and I'd love to wear two cornrows for 7-10 days at a time. I guess two 2-strand flat twists will have to do until I learn.



Same here, I can french braid and do flat twists, but I want to learn how to dutch braid.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

luving me said:


> Same here, I can french braid and do flat twists, but I want to learn how to dutch braid.



Go for it! I grew up an only daughter with a pretty style challenged mother (sorry mom, but it's true!) so I never learned how to do anything besides regular "loose" plaits/braids. I taught myself to cornrow, French braid and flat twist by watching YouTube videos and practicing on myself. It took almost a year before I could do a decent set of 'rows on my head, but the struggle was worth it! Once you can braid/twist your own hair the way you want your protective style options multiply so much!


----------



## Dee_33

^^^yup, I'm watching youtube vids and practicing on the weekends.


----------



## Sharpened

Has anyone ever mixed oil and gel together? If so, what were your results and does the type of oil matter?


----------



## Dee_33

Sharpened said:


> Has anyone ever mixed oil and gel together? If so, what were your results and does the type of oil matter?



I havent tried it but a lot of people mix evoo & eco styler. I've seen a few youtube vids on it. They say it gives moisturized hold to their hair.


----------



## yaya24

I switched to individual twists under my wig vs flat twists.
My hair seems more moisturized, and distributing oil to my scalp is much easier.

Although it took longer to do the individual small twists, I think I will continue this route until July 1.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

(enlarges upon click)

Last purchase for the month: Two spools of elastic ribbon/trim from Hobby Lobby to make the banding bands Naptural85 uses to yield a stretched wash and go. They were 50% off. They had tons of colors.

The Trollis are for the 7-year old. It's testing week, and these are his favorite. 

Naptural85's banding method:


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Has anyone ever mixed oil and gel together? If so, what were your results and does the type of oil matter?


I've layered them. Decent shine and hold without crunch. But I used flaxseed gel.


ETA. When I did it without oil or gel, it puffed up. I did it over with both and this was the end result. It stayed for about 4 days. I did have to retwist, but they didn't puff or frizz


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84


Thank you. It's from last summer though.


----------



## Jade Feria

*I'm gonna stop using the Wig Grip band and go back to using clips. Seems like the band is hindering the growth of my edges, which I'm trying to nurse after postpartum shedding. *


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Guess who's hair is dirty and doesn't care? This lady right HERE!


 I put some DevaCurl Buildup buster in certain spots, massaged it in and kept it moving.  I want to get my hair braided on Thursday but umm err... It needs to be clean first, LOL


----------



## Sharpened

@shawnyblazes to your credit, at least you care about have a clean head before get it done. The alternative...


----------



## Destiny9109

I wanted to start another "protein is my friend" thread so those of us who love protein could discuss it in peace. I don't know how many would be interested in participating. Here is the old thread:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/protein-is-my-friend.327763/


----------



## curlyTisME

Humidity I loathe thee.

I have been twisting nightly rather than cowashing daily or every other day. I will wash and DC this evening and wear a flat twist out tomorrow. If the rains sticks around, it won't be until Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Destiny9109 said:


> *I wanted to start another "protein is my friend" thread so those of us who love protein could discuss it in peace. I don't know how many would be interested in participating. Here is the old thread:
> *
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/protein-is-my-friend.327763/


@Destiny9109 
I think "Protein" has more friends than you are aware of.

I would be interested.  Lurves Protein.

This thread right here was a HG for me when I first joined the forum.


----------



## Sharpened

DH did not say anything about my hair, which means he did not like it. He complained for years about me not styling my hair (other than the puff, he loves the puff) and now… Oh well, I may make it a regular style, no matter now messy it is, and force him to adapt. All he needs to hear is two people complementing my hair, and he is toast, extra crunchy. 

Great sources for copper: chocolate and blackstrap molasses. I prefer the chocolate. I want to do a cocoa (or cacao) hair mask, not because of any hair health benefit, but I want to smell like chocolate for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sharpened said:


> *Great sources for copper: chocolate and blackstrap molasses. I prefer the chocolate. I want to do a cocoa (or cacao) hair mask, not because of any hair health benefit, but I want to smell like chocolate for a minute.*


@Sharpened 
How would you whip this up? 

 Not that I'm interesting in making  it*cough*  I am asking for A. Friend.


----------



## Nightingale

Sharpened said:


> Has anyone ever mixed oil and gel together? If so, what were your results and does the type of oil matter?



I do this all the time. In fact, my staple "moisturizer" is Wetline gel mixed with olive oil. 

When I add a little oil, I get hold with less crunch which works well for my WnGs (approx. 1.5 cups gel + 2 tbsp oil). When I use more oil in my gel, I get very soft hold and my hair feels more moisturized, which works well for protective/low manipulation styles like loose braids, twists, and buns (approx. 1.5 cups of gel + 1/4 cup of oil). 

I've only tried it with avocado oil and olive oil. Both oils worked well in the mix.


----------



## Nightingale

@Sharpened   Also, using the gel/oil mix doesn't give me the buildup that traditional moisturizers do.


----------



## Sharpened

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> How would you whip this up?
> 
> Not that I'm interesting in making  it*cough*  I am asking for A. Friend.


Yeah, friend, mm-hm... Here is one way:

...and another...

...and another...

Just starting off, I planned to mix the powder with melted babassu oil and maybe a little blackstrap molasses. Wet hair, apply, let sit for at least an hour, and rinse.


----------



## Sharpened

Nightingale said:


> I do this all the time. In fact, my staple "moisturizer" is Wetline gel mixed with olive oil.
> 
> When I add a little oil, I get hold with less crunch which works well for my WnGs (approx. 1.5 cups gel + 2 tbsp oil). When I use more oil in my gel, I get very soft hold and my hair feels more moisturized, which works well for protective/low manipulation styles like loose braids, twists, and buns (approx. 1.5 cups of gel + 1/4 cup of oil).
> 
> I've only tried it with avocado oil and olive oil. Both oils worked well in the mix.





Nightingale said:


> Also, using the gel/oil mix doesn't give me the buildup that traditional moisturizers do.


Taking notes...


----------



## Saludable84

Destiny9109 said:


> I wanted to start another "protein is my friend" thread so those of us who love protein could discuss it in peace. I don't know how many would be interested in participating. Here is the old thread:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/protein-is-my-friend.327763/



Just start it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> View attachment 395401
> (enlarges upon click)
> 
> Last purchase for the month: Two spools of elastic ribbon/trim from Hobby Lobby to make the banding bands Naptural85 uses to yield a stretched wash and go. They were 50% off. They had tons of colors.
> 
> The Trollis are for the 7-year old. It's testing week, and these are his favorite.
> 
> Naptural85's banding method:



DIY banding bands are done! I got them finished while DS#2 was in class. Total cost: $3.00! They are indistinguishable from the Goody Ouchless ones. 

(photo enlarges upon click)


----------



## vevster

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I will try it soon! Thanks!



I used it again this morning and it is   fabulous... goof proof.... for a wash n go...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

vevster said:


> I used it again this morning and it is   fabulous... goof proof.... for a wash n go...



Yay! I know you're loving having this discovery. I'm so hype to see if it does my hair the same!


----------



## Destiny9109

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Destiny9109
> *I think "Protein" has more friends than you are aware of.*
> 
> I would be interested.  Lurves Protein.
> 
> This thread right here was a HG for me when I first joined the forum.


----------



## vevster

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yay! I know you're loving having this discovery. I'm so hype to see if it does my hair the same!



I haven't been able to recreate the phenomenal twist out I had with the SM JBCO leave in......   I will get it eventually..  It was so random.  I was tired and just threw my hair into plaits.

It was so pretty......


----------



## TamaraShaniece

TamaraShaniece said:


> I took my wig off after protective styling for 2 months and have 6 bald spots in the areas that I scratched non stop. I'm too shocked to cry. My beautiful natural hair.... it hasn't been 2 years yet since I chopped my relaxed ends off. WTF!!!



Ladies....don't know why I didn't include pics....BUT I HAVE A PICTURE UPDATE


----------



## Sharpened

@YvetteWithJoy I bought some fold-over elastic last month from a Etsy vendor, who just closed up shop. I will be watch to see how it goes with your longer elastics.


----------



## Sharpened

I am so glad you are recovering, @TamaraShaniece How terrifying...


----------



## Anaisin

Shout out to the Mane Choice for doubling as a perfume. I didn't put any Qhemet heavy cream over it so I guess I didn't mask the smell this time. Everybody was saying I smelled good today lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Anaisin said:


> Shout out to the Mane Choice for doubling as a perfume. I didn't put any Qhemet heavy cream over it so I guess I didn't mask the smell this time. Everybody was saying I smelled good today lol



Neat! Which scent/product?


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

TamaraShaniece said:


> Ladies....don't know why I didn't include pics....BUT I HAVE A PICTURE UPDATE
> 
> View attachment 395521
> View attachment 395523
> View attachment 395525


Im so sorry dear . What were you using on your hair under the wigs? I don't think just scratching did this. I think you had an allergic reaction to something.


----------



## Alma Petra

TamaraShaniece said:


> Ladies....don't know why I didn't include pics....BUT I HAVE A PICTURE UPDATE
> 
> View attachment 395521
> View attachment 395523
> View attachment 395525



Wow that first photo was very heart-breaking. I'm glad that you are recovering now.

What happened when you were wigging it? You weren't washing/moisturizing? Are you allergic to the material of the wig? Or why else the itch? Also what have you done to baby your hair back to health?


----------



## Destiny9109

Would y'all believe the hose on my soft bonnet dryer came apart from the dryer AND the end you put on the bonnet?! I swear they don't make stuff like they used to, they better give me a refund! I'm just going to buy a few of these and get a good blowdryer.


----------



## Anaisin

Destiny9109 said:


> Would y'all believe the hose on my soft bonnet dryer came apart from the dryer AND the end you put on the bonnet?! I swear they don't make stuff like they used to, they better give me a refund! I'm just going to buy a few of these and get a good blowdryer.



Lmao! Mine is still going strong, I'm shocked tbh I thought it would rip apart after 2 uses


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I need to begin the process of washing and styling my hair. I laid everything needed out (it's all in the enlargeable photo below) and then thought, "I should run to Target and get DS#2's slide first. Doing my hair traps me inside for HOURS."


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@trueheartofgold, have you seen this? It's a Camille Rose Naturals wash and go on Type 4 hair. I know you are looking into this line.


----------



## Napp

I met Anthony Dickey today during my interview. I totally fan girled out when I saw him Lol


----------



## Napp

Destiny9109 said:


> Would y'all believe the hose on my soft bonnet dryer came apart from the dryer AND the end you put on the bonnet?! I swear they don't make stuff like they used to, they better give me a refund! I'm just going to buy a few of these and get a good blowdryer.



If you have the space a hooded dryer is the best. I got mine for free though. the visor broke in transit and the insurance was more than the dryer. Watch eBay.


----------



## Napp

TamaraShaniece said:


> Ladies....don't know why I didn't include pics....BUT I HAVE A PICTURE UPDATE
> 
> View attachment 395521
> View attachment 395523
> View attachment 395525


I would get it looked at by a dermatologist


----------



## KinksAndInk

I just did the best "wash n go" of my life. Took forever to dry so I don't think I'll ever do it again.


----------



## Sharpened

OK, I found two videos that describe what I did to my hair by happenstance:

I only used five twists and no styler, producing a strange texture. Well, at least one person liked it.


----------



## GGsKin

KinksAndInk said:


> I just did the best "wash n go" of my life. Took forever to dry so I don't think I'll ever do it again.



Any?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> I just did the best "wash n go" of my life. Took forever to dry so I don't think I'll ever do it again.



Nice!


AbsyBlvd said:


> Any?



And details?


----------



## Destiny9109

Napp said:


> If you have the space a hooded dryer is the best. I got mine for free though. the visor broke in transit and the insurance was more than the dryer. Watch eBay.



That would be my last resort, I've had them before and they never got used. Most of them aren't wide enough to fit a rollerset.


----------



## KinksAndInk

AbsyBlvd said:


> Any?


No. I'm horrible with documenting my hair journey through pictures.


----------



## KinksAndInk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> And details?


Used Garnier fructis leave in on soaking wet hair, sealed with APB honey body glaze then raked through as I am curling jelly (I think that's the name of it). Diffused upside down for volume.


----------



## Destiny9109

I don't believe they make Ultrasheen Duotex anymore. I refuse to buy those old dusty bottles in the bss. I really didn't appreciate this stuff enough in high school.


----------



## Daina

Napp said:


> I met Anthony Dickey today during my interview. I totally fan girled out when I saw him Lol



@Napp, did you get good vibes after the interview do you think you'll get the position?  I will be praying for you!


----------



## Sharpened

Stupid greys, I hates them. I may as well get loc'ed for life in 20 years if this is going to be my future:





A few on my right side went back to black and I am thankful. I have more on my left side, than right, although my right (main sleep side) is shorter than my left. Go figure...


----------



## Napp

Daina said:


> @Napp, did you get good vibes after the interview do you think you'll get the position?  I will be praying for you!



Unfortunately their trainee program is a bit too rigorous for me right now. Maybe in the future


----------



## Coilystep

Napp said:


> I met Anthony Dickey today during my interview. I totally fan girled out when I saw him Lol


That's awesome @Napp  I hope you get it. I would have totally fangirled too.

Eta: I just saw your 2nd post. I'm sorry it wasn't a good fit for you. At least you got to meet Dickey.


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @trueheartofgold, have you seen this? It's a Camille Rose Naturals wash and go on Type 4 hair. I know you are looking into this line.



Hey! I've seen it and like her results. If you don't mind I would really prefer your review because I know it will be detailed. I can always count on your advice and reviews! Thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty

I need a new smoothing conditioner. Any recommendations?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Prettymetty
(In no particular order):
APB Smoothing Conditioner
Curl Junkie Smoothing


----------



## Daina

Prettymetty said:


> I need a new smoothing conditioner. Any recommendations?



@Prettymetty, Aveda Smooth Infusion conditioner,  I like the whole Smooth Infusion line and it's actually what I use whenever I straighten my hair (shampoo, conditioner, smooth infusion style prep). It smells good too!


----------



## Prettymetty

Thanks @IDareT'sHair and @Daina. I will look into those.


----------



## locabouthair

I straightened my hair and it looked good for a week now it looks a mess. I have an event this weekend and I don't know what to do it. Not straightening it again. I feel like all I can do is braids :/


----------



## PJaye

locabouthair said:


> I straightened my hair and it looked good for a week now it looks a mess. I have an event this weekend and I don't know what to do it. Not straightening it again. I feel like all I can do is braids :/



Can you do a braid-out?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

vevster said:


> I used it again this morning and it is   fabulous... goof proof.... for a wash n go...



@vevster, a stylist had used that Design Essentials natural line foam/mousse to give me a great twist out. I hadn't thought of trying it for a wash and go. 

I used it last night, and I liked it. After the wash and go, I banded and that messed it up a little bit, but before that, the unbanded wash and go was nice.

Application of the DE mousse/foam was great! Easily penetrated my sections to coat all strands.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Royalq said:


> So i had a surprisingly nice wash day yesterday. After my horrid salon experience  i was reluctant to do my hair. I wanted it to be as quick as possible. So i knew that i had to do a good protein treatment but i didnt want all those steps. So i did something ive never done before which was DCing on dry hair and mixing protein and moisturizing products. I mixed a bit of aphogee 2 step, a lot of aphogee 2 minute, and alot of SM honey mauka DC. Equal part 2 minute and manuka. Then i applied the mux to my hair in small sections. I niticed some skip (most likely from the 2 minute) and tried to detangle with a wide tooth comb and it worked. I detangled on wednesday so thats probably another reason why i detangled so easily. I made sure to apply to my scalp too. When i got half way through my hair the mix started to run low but i was out of 2 step, had a smidgen of 2 minute left, and alot of manuka. So i added whatever was left of the two minute and more manuka. That half with the new mix was much harder to detangle. Overall it took about an hour which is amazing for me. Then i left the mix in for about an hour. Grabbed my ors creamy aloe shampoo and hopped in the shower. I then unraveled one big twist at a time and rinsed out the DC mix and pulled out any more shed hairs. Thats the issue i have with wide tooth combs. They dislodge shed hairs for me but wont take them all out. Then i applied a small amount of shampoo to my palm, lathered up then applied it to the small sections and clean my hair and scalp. I washed it for about 10 seconds before rinsing it out. Then i was done. Took about 15 minutes in the shower. My hir was so soft and clean. I think this is a keeper because it significantly reduced my wash time and i was left with very similar results to when i do it the regular way. Then i applied soultanicals knot sauce, Tgin butter cream ( im testing this, so far i hate the texture and feel), and castor oil and braided my hair in big sections. Whole wash day took about 3 hours all together. Thats huge progress from 5 hour detangking sections, long shower sessions, etc. so pros and cons of dry dcing
> Pros-
> Shortens the wash day
> Can detangle, protein treat, and dc simultaneously
> Results are similar to a regular wash day
> Only have to wet my hair one time instead of 3 times so that saves water.
> 
> Cons-
> Uses alot more product. I went through half the jar of manuka dc.


5 hours? That's longer than it takes me to wash, blow dry & flat iron my hair.


----------



## vevster

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @vevster, a stylist had used that Design Essentials natural line foam/mousse to give me a great twist out. I hadn't thought of trying it for a wash and go.
> 
> I used it last night, and I liked it. After the wash and go, I banded and that messed it up a little bit, but before that, the unbanded wash and go was nice.
> 
> Application of the DE mousse/foam was great! Easily penetrated my sections to coat all strands.



YAY!!!!!  I'm glad you like it. Love that stuff.


----------



## locabouthair

PJaye said:


> Can you do a braid-out?



No my ends need to be cut so I don't feel comfortable rocking one. I love the look on others but it never comes out good when I do it.


----------



## Royalq

SlimPickinz said:


> 5 hours? That's longer than it takes me to wash, blow dry & flat iron my hair.


Chile. Sometimes it takes so long I do 5 hours on day one and 5 one day 2. But there's a YouTube 4c lady's video that I just watched that made me change my perspective on what is "detangled" type 4 hair. It made me realize that maybe I was over detangling and working against my texture's natural ways.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Royalq said:


> Chile. Sometimes it takes so long I do 5 hours on day one and 5 one day 2. But there's a YouTube 4c lady's video that I just watched that made me change my perspective on what is "detangled" type 4 hair. It made me realize that maybe I was over detangling and working against my texture's natural ways.


Please try her method because 5 hours is way too long just to detangle. I want to cry for you.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

movingforward said:


> As much as I love my texlaxed hair.  My hair only grow so long, before SSKs and all the other hair problems.  My ends are thin.   UGH!!!!
> 
> Maybe I go get my hair straightened and see how I feel afterwards.



I was at this exact point last weekend.  I started eyeing my 5 lb. tub of Nairobi and was dead set on doing a corrective on my entire head the very next morning but God is so good.  And made my crazy behind sleepy so I feel asleep instead of doing my pre-relax preparation.  Without my pre-relax preparation, I DO NOT relax my hair.  He woke me up and put it in my mind to get a really good deep conditioner and calm down.  I went to the BSS store and bought (don't laugh ) Queen Helene Cholesterol conditioner with argan oil.  I got home, mixed it with more argan oil, carrot seed oil, tamanu oil and avocado oil and did a 6 hour pre-poo.  Washed and deep conditioned over night with same mixture of QH and oils.  What a difference!!!

There was nothing wrong with my hair except ME.  My hair had become a desert and all it need was some TLC and moisture to bring it back to health.  Curls?  Banging.  Frizz?  Gone.  Bounce and shine?  Bouncing and shining. 

I truly love my texlaxed hair.  Pain in the rear to maintain  but I love the health and versatility of my hair.  I just have to commit to a daily moisture routine just as I did when I was natural if I want to combat the texlaxed blues.


----------



## Nightingale

This youtuber uploaded a video on her curly hair routine. In the description she says she's starting a new series "_teaching you how to be wifey material, clearer skin, healthy bodies, deeper spiritual meanings just be the most amazing you and of course how to get those locs on point._"

I'm scratching my head because this child is all of 16. How is she going to teach anyone how to be "wifey material" and find deeper spiritual meaning? 

_*unsubscribes*_ I just can't with these children on youtube.


----------



## vevster

Another great visit to Devachan...

I had more of an idea what I wanted in a cut and my stylist did just that.

My colorist gave me some bright pieces in the front for summer.

The girl that washed me didn't really know how to style but I took over.

My stylist, April, told me of the following things:

1. She loves these croc clips: http://www.thewetbrush.com/index.php/accessories/the-wet-clip.html She says they don't snag the hair.
2. She says the wet brush damages hair.  So I'm gonna give mine away (not that I use it anyway, I don't).

The last time she told me about that mister bottle which I promptly bought.

Devachan is coming out w/ 2 new deep conditioners......  still being tested.


----------



## Anaisin

Nightingale said:


> This youtuber uploaded a video on her curly hair routine. In the description she says she's starting a new series "_teaching you how to be wifey material, clearer skin, healthy bodies, deeper spiritual meanings just be the most amazing you and of course how to get those locs on point._"
> 
> I'm scratching my head because this child is all of 16. How is she going to teach anyone how to be "wifey material" and find deeper spiritual meaning?
> 
> _*unsubscribes*_ I just can't with these children on youtube.



Lmao!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Nightingale said:


> This youtuber uploaded a video on her curly hair routine. In the description she says she's starting a new series "_teaching you how to be wifey material, clearer skin, healthy bodies, deeper spiritual meanings just be the most amazing you and of course how to get those locs on point._"
> 
> *I'm scratching my head because this child is all of 16. How is she going to teach anyone how to be "wifey material" and find deeper spiritual meaning? *
> 
> _**unsubscribes**_ I just can't with these children on youtube.



I can just imagine your face at reading that!  A few tears are sliding out of my eye. THIS IS FUNNY!!!

THANKS! I needed this keekee laugh. Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

vevster said:


> Another great visit at Devachan...
> 
> I had more of an idea what I wanted in a cut and my stylist did just that.
> 
> My colorist gave me some bright pieces in the front for summer.
> 
> The girl that washed me didn't really know how to style but I took over.
> 
> My stylist, April told me of the following things:
> 
> 1. She loves these croc clips: http://www.thewetbrush.com/index.php/accessories/the-wet-clip.html She says they don't snag the hair.
> 2. She says the wet brush damages hair.  So I'm gonna give mine away (not that I use it anyway, I don't).
> 
> The last time she told me about that mister bottle which I promptly bought.
> 
> Devachan is coming out w/ 2 new deep conditioners......  still being tested.



Oh no, regarding the Wet Brush. Thanks for sharing. Did she say what kind of damage? 

I suppose I could survive with my Ouidad double detangler comb if I stopped using the Wet Brush.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Oh no. I'm interested in what kind of damage the wet brush causes as well.


----------



## Jas123

Giovanni Direct Leave-In has been HG status for me for many years, it is the moisture in my moisture & seal . I started using it when I was relaxed and still love it as a natural.
I use it as a leave-in and a dc- I usually mix with my regular conditioner for dc'ing and sometimes I'll add an oil(evco).
Giovanni Direct and EcoStyler gel are probably the only things I've consistently used for 10+ years and one of the few items I still horde... I mean buy backups of.
These days I never pay full price, WF has Giovanni products on sale on a regular basis and then I use the coupons from other Giovanni products. Currently it's on sale for $5.99 @ WF and then I used my $2.00 off coupon- bought 4 bottles.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

So close to going back to chemically straightened hair...I know most folks are natural these days but I am over it. I can always transition again if  I change my mind. I think I am going to get braids in May and rock them until winter. If I'm still over my hair I'm going to get Japanese straightening done.


----------



## Evolving78

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Oh no. I'm interested in what kind of damage the wet brush causes as well.


I threw mine away. It just didn't look safe.


----------



## Evolving78

Nightingale said:


> This youtuber uploaded a video on her curly hair routine. In the description she says she's starting a new series "_teaching you how to be wifey material, clearer skin, healthy bodies, deeper spiritual meanings just be the most amazing you and of course how to get those locs on point._"
> 
> I'm scratching my head because this child is all of 16. How is she going to teach anyone how to be "wifey material" and find deeper spiritual meaning?
> 
> _*unsubscribes*_ I just can't with these children on youtube.


That is very upsetting... I'm troubled by that.


----------



## vevster

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh no, regarding the Wet Brush. Thanks for sharing. Did she say what kind of damage?
> 
> I suppose I could survive with my Ouidad double detangler comb if I stopped using the Wet Brush.



She said any time you pass something through the hair and you hear that brush sound it's tearing the hair. She said the F. Leatherwood brush is better when I showed it to her. She said use a flicking motion when encountering snags instead of pulling.


----------



## Napp

My hair is such a pain in the ass. I'm thinking about giving up all together and getting a fade


----------



## Rocky91

Napp said:


> My hair is such a pain in the ass. I'm thinking about giving up all together and getting a fade


I loved my fade but take a second and think about that growing out process, it's rough as hell  get a sew-in, love, and take a break from it


----------



## Rocky91

I feel like I discovered a new amazing product in L'Oreal Elnett hairspray even though it's been around for ages lol.
If you ever have problems blending shorter hair, just spray a bit of hairspray and brush through the leaveout and weave. My sew-in is laiiiiiiid now and I no longer have that problem of the hair and my own not "meshing" well.
I also spritz a bit on my laid down baby hairs and they stay all day.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Rocky91 said:


> I feel like I discovered a new amazing product in L'Oreal Elnett hairspray even though it's been around for ages lol.
> If you ever have problems blending shorter hair, just spray a bit of hairspray and brush through the leaveout and weave. My sew-in is laiiiiiiid now and I no longer have that problem of the hair and my own not "meshing" well.
> I also spritz a bit on my laid down baby hairs and they stay all day.


This is a forgotten gem. I think Leobody05 (I think that's her name) boosted this hair spray up back in the day.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Is naturally curly a safe site to order hair products from?


----------



## PJaye

whiteoleander91 said:


> Is naturally curly a safe site to order hair products from?



Yes.

ETA:  Don't forget to put "cm15" in the coupon code box before checking out for an additional 15% savings.


----------



## Anaisin

whiteoleander91 said:


> Is naturally curly a safe site to order hair products from?



Yes


Look at me trying to change my regimen yet again smh I'm going to be bald for eternity


----------



## whiteoleander91

PJaye said:


> Yes.
> 
> ETA:  Don't forget to put "cm15" in the coupon code box before checking out for an additional 15% savings.





Anaisin said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Look at me trying to change my regimen yet again smh I'm going to be bald for eternity



Thanks, ladies!! Making a cart right now


----------



## whiteoleander91

PJaye said:


> Yes.
> 
> ETA:  Don't forget to put "cm15" in the coupon code box before checking out for an additional 15% savings.


just saw your edit! Thank you!!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Finally got around to ordering more DC.

I have been finger detangling via Naptural85 method and I really like it now! But I am getting withdrawals from my favorite paddle brush  I really am feening for it. But my hair feels softer now and is more defined, less SSKS, less poofy/bulky. Super well behaved! We shall see if I cave lol


----------



## whiteoleander91

She finger detangles and her hair is amazing! I want amazing hair too lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Today at the black-owned BSS (I'm just there to see what the Camille Rose Naturals growth serum smells like), a woman with a nice curly wig announces to the clerk, "Tell your momma to reorder Beauty For Us (or something like that) peppermint oil and rosemary oil."

So I say, "You recommend that brand? Why? I'm looking to purchase peppermint and rosemary oil for a DIY growth oil/serum." She says, "Yes: You're on the right track. You need those. Those will grow your hair." We talk about natural hair, she explains that she goes back and forth between being relaxed and natural, and I explain that I went natural because relaxers were damaging my edges.

She then says, "You wanna know how to grow back your edges?"
I say, "Sure."
She says, "Growing hair is what I do. I do it to bless others, not to make a ton of money."
I say, "Neat."

She walks me over to another section of the BSS and picks up . . .

(enlarges upon click)


It's the newer formulation. I guess she's aware of the two different formulations. Of course this contains parabens. She sounded SOOOOOOO convicted about this stuff for growing back edges.

She said, "We want a difficult, $20 solution. This works, though. I've been growing back folks' edges with this for years."

* Aaaaaaaand, cue Yvette's hair product fatigue in 5 . . . 4  . . . 3 . . . 2 . . . *


----------



## MileHighDiva

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today at the black-owned BSS (I'm just there to see what the Camille Rose Naturals growth serum smells like), a woman with a nice curly wig announces to the clerk, "Tell your momma to reorder Beauty For Us (or something like that) peppermint oil and rosemary oil."
> 
> So I say, "You recommend that brand? Why? I'm looking to purchase peppermint and rosemary oil for a DIY growth oil/serum." She says, "Yes: You're on the right track. You need those. Those will grow your hair." We talk about natural hair, she explains that she goes back and forth between being relaxed and natural, and I explain that I went natural because relaxers were damaging my edges.
> 
> She then says, "You wanna know how to grow back your edges?"
> I say, "Sure."
> She says, "Growing hair is what I do. I do it to bless others, not to make a ton of money."
> I say, "Neat."
> 
> She walks me over to another section of the BSS and picks up . . .
> 
> (enlarges upon click)
> View attachment 396177
> 
> It's the newer formulation. I guess she's aware of the two different formulations. Of course this contains parabens. She sounded SOOOOOOO convicted about this stuff for growing back edges.
> 
> She said, "We want a difficult, $20 solution. This works, though. I've been growing back folks' edges with this for years."
> 
> * Aaaaaaaand, cue Yvette's hair product fatigue in 5 . . . 4  . . . 3 . . . 2 . . . *


Report back in a month about the efficacy of using the "Juice" on your edges, for restoration.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MileHighDiva said:


> Report back in a month about the efficacy of using the "Juice" on your edges, for restoration.



If I purchase it and use it, I will!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today at the black-owned BSS (I'm just there to see what the Camille Rose Naturals growth serum smells like), a woman with a nice curly wig announces to the clerk, "Tell your momma to reorder Beauty For Us (or something like that) peppermint oil and rosemary oil."
> 
> So I say, "You recommend that brand? Why? I'm looking to purchase peppermint and rosemary oil for a DIY growth oil/serum." She says, "Yes: You're on the right track. You need those. Those will grow your hair." We talk about natural hair, she explains that she goes back and forth between being relaxed and natural, and I explain that I went natural because relaxers were damaging my edges.
> 
> She then says, "You wanna know how to grow back your edges?"
> I say, "Sure."
> She says, "Growing hair is what I do. I do it to bless others, not to make a ton of money."
> I say, "Neat."
> 
> She walks me over to another section of the BSS and picks up . . .
> 
> (enlarges upon click)
> View attachment 396177
> 
> It's the newer formulation. I guess she's aware of the two different formulations. Of course this contains parabens. She sounded SOOOOOOO convicted about this stuff for growing back edges.
> 
> She said, "We want a difficult, $20 solution. This works, though. I've been growing back folks' edges with this for years."
> 
> * Aaaaaaaand, cue Yvette's hair product fatigue in 5 . . . 4  . . . 3 . . . 2 . . . *


Nice! Ain't nothing wrong with a nice cheap product that works. Making me want to go out and get some...  I wonder if the lady is legit though.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Nice! Ain't nothing wrong with a nice cheap product that works. Making me want to go out and get some...  I wonder if the lady is legit though.



I couldn't tell. I wish I could. When I was a teen, I had a wave nouveau, or whatever it was called. I used curl activator. My hair really grew! But, this lady said curl activator is best for edge growth and not hair growth in general. She advised peppermint and rosemary oils for the latter.

She said it's all about individual body chemistry.

Sounded like she had/has success. She in no way appeared to be . . . wrong/confused about what she was talking about, but who knows?


----------



## Napp

Rocky91 said:


> I loved my fade but take a second and think about that growing out process, it's rough as hell  get a sew-in, love, and take a break from it



I decided to wear it straight for a while. I forgot bkt makes the hair much easier to straighten. I did my hair in record time. I'll probably do this for a while as my hair in it's natural state was very thick and healthy when I was a straight hair natural


----------



## Napp

So I was being cheap and bought some store conditioners instead of my Vitale bae products.

 I bought hello hydration and tresseme and the smell took me back to the old days. I let it sit for 5 mins and detangling was great. But my hair felt coated after I rinsed it out. I used it a few times to cowash but the moisture just wasn't like with Vitale bae products. 

Today I used my vitale pro quench rinse out conditioner and after letting it sit on my hair for two minutes my hair practically detangled itself! It felt soft, conditioned and truly moisturized even after I rinsed out. Well now I know for next time. I will be buying a gallon soon.


----------



## DeepBluSea

Box braids bob anyone? Looking at pictures on Pinterest and seriously considering it? What say you LHCF?


----------



## vevster

For those who say that Devachan doesn't style type 4 hair, I'm a 4a/ 3c mix and the last two times I was there, there were two type 4 b/c women there with me.

Both fly in to see my stylists. One was from the D.C. Area and the one this past week was from New Orleans and she had such a drawl!  It was fun chatting with them.


----------



## Evolving78

DeepBluSea said:


> Box braids bob anyone? Looking at pictures on Pinterest and seriously considering it? What say you LHCF?


That's so 90's! I had that style! But it seems that's what's in now, and it was cute. You can wear it dressy or casual.


----------



## Sharpened

DeepBluSea said:


> Box braids bob anyone? Looking at pictures on Pinterest and seriously considering it? What say you LHCF?


If you do well with them, why not? I wish I could; my hair+extensions=


----------



## Evolving78

Rocky91 said:


> I loved my fade but take a second and think about that growing out process, it's rough as hell  get a sew-in, love, and take a break from it


I always start my natural journey with a fade. It takes a year for me to get 5 inches. (I trim a lot) transitioning doesn't work for me. I think the key for it to not be rough is to just enjoy the grow out phase levels. Challenges will have one become impatient. I know that's what happens to me at times. I've been natural on and off for over 18 years.


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> So I was being cheap and bought some store conditioners instead of my Vitale bae products.
> 
> I bought hello hydration and tresseme and the smell took me back to the old days. I let it sit for 5 mins and detangling was great. But my hair felt coated after I rinsed it out. I used it a few times to cowash but the moisture just wasn't like with Vitale bae products.
> 
> Today I used my vitale pro quench rinse out conditioner and after letting it sit on my hair for two minutes my hair practically detangled itself! It felt soft, conditioned and truly moisturized even after I rinsed out. Well now I know for next time. I will be buying a gallon soon.


I can't do those conditioners either. They coat my hair too and make it unbearable to detangle. I used to be able to use them 9 years ago. Those products have too many fillers in them.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm putting myself on a JBCO challenge.


----------



## Destiny9109

All the expensive serums in my stash and I always reach for this one. I should have stopped wasting money a long time ago.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I took down some of my cornrows, loosened them up, and detangled before braiding them again. My hair is very moist yet still breaking off moderately. It seems to be my ends. Usually I can nurse my hair back to health fairly fast but after a month I still don't have much improvement. I know I'll have to cut these ends off. I just wish I knew what caused this type of damage. I know I've been neglecting my hair but I haven't done anything jurastic to it to cause this type of breakage. I use the wet brush a lot so maybe I'll cut that out and see what happens. I'm going to use a wide tooth comb and fingers only to detangle now. I'm going to buy some shears and cut 1-2" off next wash.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm going to attempt to do a set of 2-strand twists in a few weeks. Hope they're wearable.


----------



## fifi134

I BC'd super bowl weekend and my hair is finally long enough for struggle twists. Lawd hammercy I look like Crazy Eyes , but at least I know my hair's growing. I'm tryna be more creative bc I no longer have the patience for super defined wash n go's.


----------



## irisak

Destiny9109 said:


> All the expensive serums in my stash and I always reach for this one. I should have stopped wasting money a long time ago.


Yaaass!  This stuff is the truf!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Wetbrush has a line of brushes for detangling curly/textured hair.

They still look scary to me   I could see my hair getting caught in those none seamless balls on the tip of the brush tines 

https://www.instagram.com/txturepro/

http://www.txturepro.com/


----------



## Anaisin




----------



## KiangaziNyota

Anaisin said:


>



Hmmm looks like I need to head to Michael's....
 I've been wondering how to make my twist out last wothout retwisting in any way.

On another note, my Slap cap comes today! Hoping to do alot of protective styling with it before it gets too hot.


----------



## KinksAndInk

After all of the graduation festivities are over, I will be spending the rest of the year in faux locs. My first set will be installed May 7th. I'll probably redo them every 4-6 weeks. I'm trying to retain as much length as possible this year.


----------



## Dee_33

Got an inch trimmed off my hair yesterday, today at work 3 people have said my hair looks longer.  I guess a good trim really does make the hair look better.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I have in two plaits and I think I'll alternate between cornrows and flat twists. My faux blowout plans have been twarted by this awful cloudy overcast BS that's happening in NYC at the moment. When the sun returns I will begin to do more wash n gos, I have to figure out a method that doesn't result in a billion SSK's for me.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I forgot all about Neutrogena Triple Moisture leave in. Trying it again and hoping it becomes a staple.


----------



## angelmilk

I need a trim soooo bad. Only because the lengths are super uneven. I looked super close and none of them are split or tapering. Since I'm protective styling till shoulder length...I'll leave it for now


----------



## Saludable84

Shea Moisture got a new gate going over their latest commercial. 

They need to stop breaking walls.


----------



## Dee_33

Any reviews on Camille Rose Naturals Ajani Growth & Shine Balm?  I'm thinking of trying it, but not sure if it'll be too heavy for my relaxed 4a hair. 

*Here are the ingredients*:  Cocoa wafers, rice bran oil, virgin palm kernel, babassu oil, murumuru butter, candulla, honey, castor jelly, biotin, castor oil, silky btms, ceteryl blend, natural scent and LOVE!

*Directions for use:*  Scoop a dollop of this rich balm into hands and warm together, applying to the ends of hair to seal in moisture. For accelerated hair growth benefits, massage in circular motions onto the scalp for 10-15 seconds.


----------



## curlyTisME

I have been on a mission to use up everything under my bathroom cabinet. This week I have four products on my list. I think I will get through them all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@luving me
I used it relaxed (now natural) and it emulsifies down very nice.  It's slightly heavy so a very little goes a long way.  

But due to the emulsification, you can control the usage.

In fact, being relaxed, that jar 4oz should last you a long time.

Smells like Chocolate/Cocoa Butter.


----------



## Dee_33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @luving me
> I used it relaxed (now natural) and it emulsifies down very nice.  It's slightly heavy so a very little goes a long way.
> 
> But due to the emulsification, you can control the usage.
> 
> In fact, being relaxed, that jar 4oz should last you a long time.
> 
> Smells like Chocolate/Cocoa Butter.




Thanks for the review, I wondered how long that 4oz jar would last me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

luving me said:


> *Thanks for the review, I wondered how long that 4oz jar would last me*.


@luving me 
Even being heavy-handed (and now natural), it still last quite a while.  

I think you'll be pleased with it.  You only need a swipe or two.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Happy B-Day, @faithVA!
Have a blessed Born Day!


----------



## Sharpened

Stupid Wetline gel gave me extremely puffy roots. Hair was like "What? Where do I go? What do I do?" Back to water, oil, and go.

I will figure this gel thing out one day. Maybe I should just use it on heavily-oiled ends.


----------



## faithVA

MileHighDiva said:


> Happy B-Day, @faithVA!
> Have a blessed Born Day!


Thank you.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Sharpened said:


> Stupid Wetline gel gave me extremely puffy roots. Hair was like "What? Where do I go? What do I do?" Back to water, oil, and go.
> 
> I will figure this gel thing out one day. Maybe I should just use it on heavily-oiled ends.


Try using the gel to make a custard.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I had a consultation at a hair salon I've been wanting to try.  The stylist sat me down (she knows her stuff and is VERY professional), looked over my hair and asked me several questions about ME and my hair.  First let me say, girlfriend was on point.  The things she asked would seem like random questions but they were all "hair" related.  For example - she asked me how often I worked out, if I sweat a lot, how I wore my hair when at the gym, what was my hair routine on gym days, my wash routine, what are my favorite and least favorite products and why, she asked about my diet (cakes, pies, M&Ms and steak), etc.  All this info gave her insight to the health of my hair and how she can help me care for and style my hair.  I was so in love with her!

Anyhoo, we then talked about my hair being texlaxed.  Guess what she said? Basically, I am old, my hair is old and ornery and having been natural for 5 years makes it next to impossible to get it as straight as it was before I went natural without causing major damage.  Of course she said all this in the most professional, polite way possible but I do not feel like typing all that.  After I got over myself, I realized that she just might be right; after all, she did go to cosmetology school. 

I got my first relaxer when I was 13.  My hair was still in it's infancy.  It had no idea what kind of hair it wanted to be.  Now that Sistah Girl (my hair) is grown, she is set in her ways - KINKY and COILY - and she does not want to do anything else.  Now it makes since why my old hairdresser always commented about my hair being really coarse and using up all her relaxer.  Of course I want it to be bone straight but, obviously, that is no longer something I should waste my wishes on.  My hair isn't under processed, it is what it is and unless I want to be bald, I have to live with texlaxed hair.  It might get a tiny bit straighter but never 13 year old straight.  I'm sad.

I really, really do enjoy having telexed hair but bone straight hair is ideal for me.  Who knew that hair is just as complex as we are.  It goes through it's own thing too.  Hair gets old.  Hair definitely gets grumpy - as we can see by the fact that there are forums about hair.  And it does what it wants to do when it gets ready.  Yeah, we can train our hair to do this and that but if Sistah Girl doesn't feel like it on that particular day then you will be wearing a wig to work!  We just had a fight Monday!  I did my normal wash routine and knew my hair would be gorgeous come Monday morning.  Ladies!  I took off that scarf and it looked like I let Don King do my hair!  I spent an extra hour trying to make it look decent enough for Corporate America but my hair was not having it!  It even looked bad in a ponytail.  I had to slap a wig on. 

Long story short, my hair is old and crazy and I have to live with it.  I'm going to eat some cake and ice cream followed by peanut M&Ms and call it a day.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

DeepBluSea said:


> Box braids bob anyone? Looking at pictures on Pinterest and seriously considering it? What say you LHCF?


I say go for it! I love the style... it reminds me of the 90s in a good way


----------



## Anaisin

luving me said:


> Any reviews on Camille Rose Naturals Ajani Growth & Shine Balm?  I'm thinking of trying it, but not sure if it'll be too heavy for my relaxed 4a hair.
> 
> *Here are the ingredients*:  Cocoa wafers, rice bran oil, virgin palm kernel, babassu oil, murumuru butter, candulla, honey, castor jelly, biotin, castor oil, silky btms, ceteryl blend, natural scent and LOVE!
> 
> *Directions for use:*  Scoop a dollop of this rich balm into hands and warm together, applying to the ends of hair to seal in moisture. For accelerated hair growth benefits, massage in circular motions onto the scalp for 10-15 seconds.



It's not a heavy product. I have natural hair and low porosity and get build up easily. You don't really feel it on your hair imo you feel the softness and see the shine but my hands aren't greasy or oily after touching my hair


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Pygmy_puff said:


> I say go for it! I love the style... it reminds me of the 90s in a good way


You can't go wrong with box braids - regardless of the style.


----------



## nothidden

I avoided reading "If You Love It, It Will Grow" by Phoenyx Austin because I thought the title was corny, but as I type this I am on Chapter 4 having started sometime this morning.  It's a really good read.  Good info.  Her website drpheonyx.com (free U.S. shipping) sells a protein powder specially formulated for healthy hair, skin and nails  (both a whey and vegan version)...yeah, I ordered one and it has already shipped!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My pocketbook is so glad LHCF has complained so much about Soultanicals (wish them the best, though!): My stash does not permit any such purchase, and I am certain I would order their spring bundle ANYWAY if not for the consistency and shipping -related complaints.

http://www.soultanicals.com/coilements-spring-natural-hair-bundle/

Black-owned. Ayurvedic. Ah-mazing scents!!! This SHOULD be my go-to line.

Ashkins Curls (YT) just did a HUGE haul that included lots of Soultanicals. I just can't let myself do it. That bundle looks awesome, though.


----------



## Dee_33

@IDareT'sHair  have you tried Camille Rose Naturals Nibs & Honey Ultimate Growth Serum?  I wonder if I can use both this and the balm since they both contain biotin.   Or maybe just the oil since it has msm. 

The serum ingedients are; 

Virgin Amla Oil, Virgin Sesame Seed Oil, Virgin Coconut Oil, Golden Jojoba Oils, Virgin Olive Oil, Pressed Macadamia Oils, Shebu Ws, Aromatic Organic Cocoa Beans, Organic Honey, Biotin, MSM, Remblica Officinalis, Bringaraj Herbs, Brahmi, BTMS, Tea Tree Oil, Naturally Scented, and Love!

Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@luving me
No but I want it! 

I should have picked it up during NC's last Sale.  *completely forgot about it* until........

Someone posted they bought it in "What Did You Buy This Week" and it reminded me that I meant to get that.


----------



## Dee_33

IDareT'sHair said:


> @luving me
> No but I want it!
> 
> I should have picked it up during NC's last Sale.  *completely forgot about it* until........
> 
> Someone posted they bought it in "What Did You Buy This Week" and it reminded me that I meant to get that.



I'm hoping to find it this weekend. My plan is to use the balm on the length of my hair as a sealer and the oil on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

luving me said:


> I'm hoping to find it this weekend. *My plan is to use the balm on the length of my hair as a sealer and the oil on my scalp.*


@luving me 
Nice!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I can either:

wash-and-elongate my hair via that method upthread similar to African threading,
organize and clean up my hair related stuff, or
watch the latest episode of Jane the Virgin.


----------



## Anaisin

Lmfao


----------



## NaturalShe94

Is it bad that I STRUGGLE mentally to keep my hair bunned throughout the week??? 
Everything in me wants to wash n' go! Or do a twist out, braid out, flexi rods, or try some new style! && it's WORSE because I have two shelves FULL of styling products, some of them I haven't even opened yet! 
And on wash day at the end of the week, I actually congratulate myself for maintaining my will power and keeping those ends tucked in a plaited bun the entire week!
I have to think about the long run of long, luscious, healthy hair to keep myself from unraveling my bun. Tonight is co-wash night and GEE WHIZ I cannot WAIT to take the bun down and run my fingers through my hair lol! 
Do I sound crazy yet?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

NaturalShe94 said:


> Is it bad that I STRUGGLE mentally to keep my hair bunned throughout the week???
> Everything in me wants to wash n' go! Or do a twist out, braid out, flexi rods, or try some new style! && it's WORSE because I have two shelves FULL of styling products, some of them I haven't even opened yet!
> And on wash day at the end of the week, I actually congratulate myself for maintaining my will power and keeping those ends tucked in a plaited bun the entire week!
> I have to think about the long run of long, luscious, healthy hair to keep myself from unraveling my bun. Tonight is co-wash night and GEE WHIZ I cannot WAIT to take the bun down and run my fingers through my hair lol!
> Do I sound crazy yet?







Right there with you.


----------



## NaturalShe94

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Right there with you.



Yayyyy lol!


----------



## angelmilk

Glycerin spritz forever


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@trueheartofgold,

The ingredients in and reviews of this deep conditioner from Natty Naturals have my attention!!!

https://www.nattynaturals.com/products/natty-cupuacu-rhassoul-deep-conditioner


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I can either:
> 
> wash-and-elongate my hair via that method upthread similar to African threading,
> organize and clean up my hair related stuff, or
> watch the latest episode of Jane the Virgin.


Ooh.  I vote for organize and clean hair related stuff.  That is always so much fun.


----------



## Napp

With all of the discussion of Shea moisture I decided I would like to use more black owned natural and homemade products. I am also thinking about giving up the bkt too or maybe using it only once or twice a year. It depends on if I am ready to deal with my natural texture again.

I would love some suggestions if anyone can help direct me.


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @trueheartofgold,
> 
> The ingredients in and reviews of this deep conditioner from Natty Naturals have my attention!!!
> 
> https://www.nattynaturals.com/products/natty-cupuacu-rhassoul-deep-conditioner



Amazing ingredients! I wish they had a trial size because the 8 & 16 ounces are pricey! Are you going to try it?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Amazing ingredients! I wish they had a trial size because the 8 & 16 ounces are pricey! Are you going to try it?



I feel the same!

I have too many products right now. I can't until I use some of these DCs up.

Because of the cost, I'm only willing to purchase the more economical bundle. I don't know when my stash will reduce, though. I don't run through anything but that SM Hipo mask and the CRN gel.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I had a dream I took my sew in out. It's probably cause it's so itchy and I really need to wash it. Also, I really need to buy some more X21 but something always comes up


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I feel the same!
> 
> I have too many products right now. I can't until I use some of these DCs up.
> 
> Because of the cost, I'm only willing to purchase the more economical bundle. I don't know when my stash will reduce, though. I don't run through anything but that SM Hipo mask and the CRN gel.


Is the SM Hipo mask really that good?  I want to like SM products but my hair did not respond to anything I tried.  The Hipo mask sounds like something my hair could benefit from.  How do you use it to achieve the best results or do you just follow the directions?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> Is the SM Hipo mask really that good?  I want to like SM products but my hair did not respond to anything I tried.  The Hipo mask sounds like something my hair could benefit from.  How do you use it to achieve the best results or do you just follow the directions?



It's HG for me, but not for a lot of ladies here at LHCF.

I use it as a softening detangler or prepoo or cowash -- either one. I don't really use it as a DC because I don't get lasting moisture with most DCs, including this one. This morning I took down my ponytail puff and applied the SM hipo masque to dry hair. I flashed my hair under warm shower water. Within a few minutes, my hair felt like heaven. Since my hair was not very tangled, my fingers just slid through as I did light detangling.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Wow.

This woman is scary knowledgeable about hair and ingredients.

This video is about the MHM, but you can ignore that and learn almost everything you want to know about a TON of ingredients that constantly show up in hair products. I feel I need to add this to the MHM thread and video collection thread once I'm off my tablet.

She is the creator of EarthTones Naturals, and she has an educational background surrounding hair, I believe I read somewhere.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> Is the SM Hipo mask really that good?  I want to like SM products but my hair did not respond to anything I tried.  The Hipo mask sounds like something my hair could benefit from.  How do you use it to achieve the best results or do you just follow the directions?



P.S. I echo you: I can't get any other SM product to work very well for me. At first the hipo gel seemed good, then I started getting residue and flaking and dryness with it. I've tried milks, other masques, leave-ins, a few poos. Nothing was great. The lowpo leave-in was pretty good. I heard the hibiscus line's gel was good, but my jar's contents were super hard and unpokeable even. Now I keep seeing jars in stores with gel that moves, and it smells great. Maybe one day I'll get too curious and try it again, anew. For now, I have 3 really good gels that will last me years.


----------



## niknakmac

I just cut my hair 2 months ago from about an inch or so past apl to shoulder length.  I just randomly pulled a lock of hair....i'm back at apl.  The first time it took me forever to get here. I remember at one point thinking my terminal length was APL then I strolled on by. Time to make some new goals. BSL here I come!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It's HG for me, but not for a lot of ladies here at LHCF.
> 
> I use it as a softening detangler or prepoo or cowash -- either one. I don't really use it as a DC because I don't get lasting moisture with most DCs, including this one. This morning I took down my ponytail puff and applied the SM hipo masque to dry hair. I flashed my hair under warm shower water. Within a few minutes, my hair felt like heaven. Since my hair was not very tangled, my fingers just slid through as I did light detangling.


Thanks so much for the response.  When I run out of the next 4 products (I have WAY too many products to purchase NTthing else), I will try this next as a pre-poo.


----------



## UniquelyDivine

So anyways........... 

I wore my natural hair out for the first time in years and my curls are so well behaved today. It's the simple things that bring me joy


----------



## Royalq

Bought some Soultanicals Kink Drink hair sorrel today. I wanted some light moisture. Something for the L in my LCO. Any type 4s have any experience with this? I also recently got the Marula Maru cream and I tried a small amount, its seems to work well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Long term protective styles aren't working for me.  I lost more hair than I retained. Thinking of cutting it all off


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> Thanks so much for the response.  When I run out of the next 4 products (I have WAY too many products to purchase NTthing else), I will try this next as a pre-poo.



Me, too! I have too many products to permit ANY type of purchasing, and I really, really, really, really want to purchase the Natty Naturals bundle, some EarthTones Naturals products, and the Camille Rose Naturals growth serum.


----------



## Napp

shawnyblazes said:


> Long term protective styles aren't working for me.  I lost more hair than I retained. Thinking of cutting it all off



Cone back to the wash n go thread


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Napp said:


> Cone back to the wash n go thread


As soon as I get some bentonite clay.  I need some rhassoul too.  I'm over it.  I can't get past APL


----------



## Honey Bee

I just bought Outre Ariana and Valentina. My question for you ladies is, are we still bleaching knots? Cuz I'm not sure if I have the patience for all of that.


----------



## angelmilk

Honey Bee said:


> I just bought Outre Ariana and Valentina. My question for you ladies is, are we still bleaching knots? Cuz I'm not sure if I have the patience for all of that.


No need to bleach the knots on these because they're synthetic. Just pluck the part a little and then use concealer.


----------



## beingofserenity

Want to start spraying my hair everyday.


----------



## TaurusGirl2001

Currently contemplating life while under this hot arse dryer in this salon . Preparing for my blow out . I'm heading to the TI concert tonight


----------



## gorgeoushair

shawnyblazes said:


> Long term protective styles aren't working for me.  I lost more hair than I retained. Thinking of cutting it all off



Really?  For some reason I thought they worked for you. Why are you thinking of cutting it off?  Sorry you lost hair!


----------



## Honey Bee

angelmilk said:


> No need to bleach the knots on these because they're synthetic. *Just pluck the part a little *and then use concealer.



Thanks, and I don't really even have to do that cuz they claim it's pre plucked.  We'll see.


----------



## naturalagain2

Alright, finally back on this side of the board again! I've had my hair short in a tapered natural cut for about a year and a half and I'm ready to grow my hair back again. This time around though I will keep my hair straight (let my hairdresser do it) and weeks in between that wear a perm rod set. I think I'm gonna document it this time around in a blog. My regimen/products will be simple. I don't have time for all the extras this time around.


----------



## angelmilk

Honey Bee said:


> Thanks, and I don't really even have to do that cuz they claim it's pre plucked.  We'll see.


Ooooh even better!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

gorgeoushair said:


> Really?  For some reason I thought they worked for you. Why are you thinking of cutting it off?  Sorry you lost hair!



Post partum shedding still and detangling after the protective style.  I'm over it.  Might as well have a TWA.


----------



## Sharpened

I am seeing more videos of wash and go sans gel. I like it.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

TaurusGirl2001 said:


> Currently contemplating life while under this hot arse dryer in this salon . Preparing for my blow out . I'm heading to the TI concert tonight


TI concert?  What city did you see him in?  That is my Boo  and his concert is on my Bucket list.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> I am seeing more videos of wash and go sans gel. I like it.



Can you spare a sista one?


----------



## Saludable84

So after I said I was not going to buy the eco.styler JBCO, for $2.95 an 8oz jar, why not? And a work friend wanted too, so we purchased together. We almost bought 20 for free shipping, but i told her we need to chill. So we went from 20 to 10 to 5.

So what could possibly go wrong?

Maybe that the mail carrier left my stuff at the front door. I checked my mail box and nothing. Sometimes, they will leave a notice saying they left it with a neighbor. Nothing. Last time, it was at the PO but the carrier made a wrong entry. Nope. Had to make a claim. Just to get asked what do I have that's 3lbs 

That's what I get for just having to bite.

ETA: someone dropped my package off last night.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> Can you spare a sista one?


Here's two:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KiangaziNyota said:


> Hmmm looks like I need to head to Michael's....
> I've been wondering how to make my twist out last wothout retwisting in any way.
> 
> On another note, my Slap cap comes today! Hoping to do alot of protective styling with it before it gets too hot.



I did this today on damp, freshly washed hair with elastic ribbon from Hobby Lobby. It was eeeeeeeeeeasy. Thank you SO MUCH for sharing.

ETA: I put pics in the protective styles sticky thread.


----------



## Dee_33

Does anyone know how many days I should wait to relax my hair after using a product with msm in it?  I seem to recall someone mentioning there was a waiting period but I don't recall the length of time to wait.


----------



## KiangaziNyota

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I did this today on damp, freshly washed hair with elastic ribbon from Hobby Lobby. It was eeeeeeeeeeasy. Thank you SO MUCH for sharing.
> 
> ETA: I put pics in the protective styles sticky thread.



Thanks! That was actually a reply from @Anaisin original post.

Michael's is having a big saturday sale so I'm finally gonna get some elastic! Hoping to stretch out the three strand twist I'll do tomorrow.

And I see you have the slap cap! How are you liking it?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KiangaziNyota said:


> Thanks! That was actually a reply from @Anaisin original post.
> 
> Michael's is having a big saturday sale so I'm finally gonna get some elastic! Hoping to stretch out the three strand twist I'll do tomorrow.
> 
> And I see you have the slap cap! How are you liking it?



Woops! Thanks, @Anaisin! I love my slap cap. Indispensable! Money VERY well spent.


----------



## Destiny9109

Destiny9109 said:


> Would y'all believe the hose on my soft bonnet dryer came apart from the dryer AND the end you put on the bonnet?! I swear they don't make stuff like they used to, they better give me a refund! I'm just going to buy a few of these and get a good blowdryer.



They wouldn't give me a refund. I superglued it back and it's fine.


----------



## fifi134

I couldn't even do a wash n go when I cut my hair in February. Now it's getting harder to literally wash n go because it's grown so much! I think I can hit SL stretched by the end of the year, no lie. 

After hitting MBL in my previous 8 years of natural hair, I stopped being consistent with my hair. Now, I moisturize every other day with a mix of As I Am's leave in, jojoba and oil, and oil my scalp a few times a week. Keeping it simple has been doing wonders for me. I only hope the laziness with longer hair doesn't creep back up again


----------



## Evolving78

@YvetteWithJoy Do you know anything about the Mane Choice children's line? 
I bought everything, but I don't wanna use them if they don't work. 

I also bought some Soultanicals Knot sauce. Are you familiar with that? 

I keep forgetting to remind my DD to put a shower cap on. Her hair in a tangled mess in her pony puff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@luving me
I would at least wait a week.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

shortdub78 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Do you know anything about the Mane Choice children's line?
> I bought everything, but I don't wanna use them if they don't work.
> 
> I also bought some Soultanicals Knot sauce. Are you familiar with that?
> 
> I keep forgetting to remind my DD to put a shower cap on. Her hair in a tangled mess in her pony puff.



Hey, lady.

I have heard only amazing things about The Mane Choice. The creator is a nurse and her husband is a doctor, I believe. She herself has very long hair. Many people I know in "real life" love their products.

I have only tried the 3-in-1 conditioner and the Egyptian line rinse-out conditioner. I was hoping to replace my expensive DevaCurl conditioner. I have a strong/weird nose and had to return the 3-in-1. The Egyptian conditioner was fine on my hair but nothing special. The ingredients look great, though!

I keep hearing that their green tea DC and their biotin gel are incredible.

ETA: SORRY! I just now noticed the word "children's."  No -- I don't know anything about it. Our boys just use gel on their very low hair.

Soultanicals: The Knot Sauce is supposed to be VERY good. I have only used the "newer" version -- the Hair Glide. That stuff is amazing. You can read lots and lots of Soultanicals reviews at the LHCF Soultanicals thread.

Good luck with Baby Girl's Hair!


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

shortdub78 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Do you know anything about the Mane Choice children's line?
> I bought everything, but I don't wanna use them if they don't work.
> 
> I also bought some Soultanicals Knot sauce. Are you familiar with that?
> 
> I keep forgetting to remind my DD to put a shower cap on. Her hair in a tangled mess in her pony puff.



I'm not YvetteWithJoy but I have used a few mane choice products.  I think your daughter's hair is similar to my duaghter's hair. I haven't used the shampoo and conditioner in the children's line but I have tried the leave in and the moisturizer.  They are ok, meaning the performed well on my daughter's hair but I have received better results with other products. The moisturizer made her hair tacky.  I tried the soft as can be shampoo and conditioner from the adult line and I didn't like them at all.  I also used the 3-n-1 conditioner as a detangler and a leave in from the adult line on my daughter's hair and I liked it a lot. I love the Green Tea masque and the Conditioner from the pink lemonade line for myself and my daughter.  The biotin gel was just ok. The pink lemonade conditioner and the Green Tea masque are now staples for us. I also like the moringa spray on  my daughter's dry hair.  I also love the pink lemonade sherbet on my daughter as a moisturizer and a styling cream.  I can reapply without build up and it leaves her hair very moisturized.  I used it on her dry hair and also on damp hair.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I should've sat under the dryer last night at least for 30 minutes. Of course my hair isn't dry for graduation. And of course it's raining so this makes matters worse lol oh well gonna stroll across that stage happily with my frizzy damp hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Alrighty, it's my hair buddy/e-sistah's Born Day, y'all!



Happy B-Day, @EnExitStageLeft!
Have a blessed Born Day!


----------



## Pmpomatic

Pmpomatic said:


> Operation Hot chicken was a success last month.
> 
> This time around, my hair and I enjoyed the added protein found in lobster rolls (2x ).
> 
> Despite the NE being cold and windy, my hair looked great for my presentation. Next up... the Midwest.



My hair looked great again for my presentation. It was raining all day but I was Slap cap-ready for the trip to the airport. Next conference will be local.

Hair nutrition: deep dish pizza (still got leftovers )


----------



## Evolving78

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I'm not YvetteWithJoy but I have used a few mane choice products.  I think your daughter's hair is similar to my duaghter's hair. I haven't used the shampoo and conditioner in the children's line but I have tried the leave in and the moisturizer.  They are ok, meaning the performed well on my daughter's hair but I have received better results with other products. The moisturizer made her hair tacky.  I tried the soft as can be shampoo and conditioner from the adult line and I didn't like them at all.  I also used the 3-n-1 conditioner as a detangler and a leave in from the adult line on my daughter's hair and I liked it a lot. I love the Green Tea masque and the Conditioner from the pink lemonade line for myself and my daughter.  The biotin gel was just ok. The pink lemonade conditioner and the Green Tea masque are now staples for us. I also like the moringa spray on  my daughter's dry hair.  I also love the pink lemonade sherbet on my daughter as a moisturizer and a styling cream.  I can reapply without build up and it leaves her hair very moisturized.  I used it on her dry hair and also on damp hair.


You make me wanna return these products! lol I think I will. I used the Knot Sauce Coil detangler. It worked well, but I would rather not have to buy it again. I just detangled her hair and cut an 1-2 inches off. I mean her ends were knotted! I gotta becareful with using glycerin based products. And the fact I allowed her hair to get wet and dry in pony puffs was not the business. What can I do to her hair that doesn't require tight styles? She doesn't care for braids. I thought about doing two strand twists, but her hair is 3b-3c. And she is wild! She likes her hair to be out and free. So I guess I will do twist outs for her. I got some of that Design Essentials natural foam  .


----------



## shasha8685

Weather is starting to be consistently warm/hot again......gotta start incorporating mid-week cowashes into my routine again......


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

shortdub78 said:


> You make me wanna return these products! lol I think I will. I used the Knot Sauce Coil detangler. It worked well, but I would rather not have to buy it again. I just detangled her hair and cut an 1-2 inches off. I mean her ends were knotted! I gotta becareful with using glycerin based products. And the fact I allowed her hair to get wet and dry in pony puffs was not the business. What can I do to her hair that doesn't require tight styles? She doesn't care for braids. I thought about doing two strand twists, but her hair is 3b-3c. And she is wild! She likes her hair to be out and free. So I guess I will do twist outs for her. I got some of that Design Essentials natural foam  .



Two strands twists with a leave in and a medium hold gel. She can wear the twists for a few days and the turn it into a twist out. Her hair will always have some frizz. I found ways to minimize though.


----------



## CodeRed

Henna/indigo is not nearly as messy as a lot of people made it out to be. I like it very much.


----------



## Evolving78

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Two strands twists with a leave in and a medium hold gel. She can wear the twists for a few days and the turn it into a twist out. Her hair will always have some frizz. I found ways to minimize though.


I'm going to try that. What gel do you recommend? I have Hawaiian Silky and Extreme gel. I don't think those are good for that. I got the DE mousse and some DE Moisturizing lotion. 
Yeah I'm taking that other stuff back tomorrow.


----------



## Sharpened

I just learned today that the word _sheeny_ is an old racial slur against Jews.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

shortdub78 said:


> I'm going to try that. What gel do you recommend? I have Hawaiian Silky and Extreme gel. I don't think those are good for that. I got the DE mousse and some DE Moisturizing lotion.
> Yeah I'm taking that other stuff back tomorrow.



Eco styler olive oil gel works well and the argan oil one works well for that purpose too. They do leave a little crunch but it goes away after a couple of days. The argan dries harder than the olive oil one. I've been testing out the TGIN curl bomb for a couple of weeks. It has a soft hold and no crunch but I don't know how it will hold up in humid weather.


----------



## KinkyRN

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Eco styler olive oil gel works well and the argan oil one works well for that purpose too. They do leave a little crunch but it goes away after a couple of days. The argan dries harder than the olive oil one. I've been testing out the TGIN curl bomb for a couple of weeks. It has a soft hold and no crunch but I don't know how it will hold up in humid weather.


If you add enough of the curl bomb you will get the same crunch as Eco. It will soften and holds up in humid weather.


----------



## KinkyRN

Really, really want to buy the Berrycurly bundle. The ingredients look good. But not enough reviews to buy it and not know it if will work. So instead I bought the Komaza analysis. Figured I need to know my issues before I spend $100 on products and chance them not working.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Sharpened said:


> Here's two:


The other day I was in a rush so I skipped the gel step in my wash n go and let me tell you I really loved the results! My hair had so much more volume and dried 100 times faster. Only downside was that the style didn't last as long and got frizzy faster. But I'm glad I tried it out. I really had no idea my hair could look so nice without spending 20-30 minutes carefully layering leave in and gel in small sections.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Sharpened said:


> I just learned today that the word _sheeny_ is an old racial slur against Jews.


Regarding their hair? Or, overall?


----------



## Sharpened

MileHighDiva said:


> Regarding their hair? Or, overall?


Overall... I had no idea.

@Pygmy_puff that is what happens with me just doing oil rinsing. I guess having tight coils is an advantage in the style lasting several days.


----------



## SuchaLady

Don't fight me but 


I see why people blowdry and flat iron every two weeks and just call it a day 

No one has time to fight with their hair and still have it not turn out right.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Don't fight me but
> 
> 
> I see why people blowdry and flat iron every two weeks and just call it a day
> 
> No one has time to fight with their hair and still have it not turn out right.



I'm sure it's a lot more understandable that you think.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Found a two cornrows tutorial that I can follow, I know what my summer protective style will be.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I keep forgetting: I need to pack all of my hardly-being-used hair products and take them to Atlanta with me so that my 9 female in-laws can take what they like and I can toss the rest.

Must. Remember.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I keep forgetting: I need to pack all of my hardly-being-used hair products and take them to Atlanta with me so that my 9 female in-laws can take what they like and I can toss the rest.
> 
> Must. Remember.


What are these products that you intend to give away? Are they totally hopeless?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> What are these products that you intend to give away? Are they totally hopeless?



They don't work for my hair and/or the smell is too much:

Example: SM milk in a olive/green bottle, Giovanni leave-in, Soultanicals moisturizer, Uncle Funky's Daughter's cream, etc. I'm never going to use them again.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I really need to take my braids out and wash and condition my hair I just don't know what i'm going to do with it afterwards


----------



## HaveSomeWine

The Alter Ego Latte Milk Cream Mask is literally the best deep conditioner I have ever used. It instantly detangles and smooths my curls upon contact with my hair. I can brush out my whole head in way under five minutes and have smooth, uniform curls. It also smells amazing- like condensed milk or caramel. It has way more slip and a much better smell than Silicon Mix. I can also get away with using way less of this despite being very heavy handed. A 60 oz. jar of Silicon Mix will last me 6 uses whereas a 33.8 oz. jar of the Milk Cream Mask will last me like 4 or more uses. It has a very thick consistency and is easy to spread. Literally the first handful starts unraveling my tangles. By the time I finish applying it, all I have to do is run my brush through to removed the shed hair. That's how good this stuff. It is definitely a staple. I'm so happy to finally have found a product that works so well for my curls.


----------



## curlyTisME

I need to reup on my Manetabolism vitamins. Hopefully my Target has some in stock.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Wow: I was interested in the Curls Blissful Lengths Liquid Hair Growth Vitamin because it's a liquid, but one bottle is only enough for two weeks! Eek!


----------



## Royalq

Need to remember to take my iron pills. I had surgery last week so the prescription pain killers made me constipated and iron pills were making things worst. But now i should get back on it.


----------



## Evolving78

Royalq said:


> Need to remember to take my iron pills. I had surgery last week so the prescription pain killers made me constipated and iron pills were making things worst. But now i should get back on it.


Can you eat yogurt? Activa really worked for me.


----------



## Royalq

shortdub78 said:


> Can you eat yogurt? Activa really worked for me.


Its not enough. I have to take a bit of miralax everyday.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Im so sorry dear . What were you using on your hair under the wigs? I don't think just scratching did this. I think you had an allergic reaction to something.



I smothered my hair in scented shea butter. I thought shea butter was a moisturizer. But that's all I used for 2 months on my scalp. It was mango shea butter. Wherever I applied the butter...my hair was dry and brittle.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Alma Petra said:


> Wow that first photo was very heart-breaking. I'm glad that you are recovering now.
> 
> What happened when you were wigging it? You weren't washing/moisturizing? Are you allergic to the material of the wig? Or why else the itch? Also what have you done to baby your hair back to health?



I think I out of habit I scratch but i didn't moisturize my hair at all I discovered. I only used straight shea butter on my parts. It was mango scented shea butter. I have my hair in Ceily plats and I wear a satin scarf over a shower cap and under a head scarf. 

I rub aloe from the plant on my scalp 1-2x a week before I wash. I alternate between JBCO w/ tea tree and Gro-Aut Oil on that area throughout the week. And I took Curls Hair Growth Vitamins. =D


----------



## KinkyRN

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow: I was interested in the Curls Blissful Lengths Liquid Hair Growth Vitamin because it's a liquid, but one bottle is only enough for two weeks! Eek!


My thoughts exactly. Although the liquid was easy to take I switched to Manetabolism. I can get them on the ground, sometimes on sale and know that I get a months supply.


----------



## KinkyRN

Can someone recommend an Etsy vendor for REAL satin bonnets? I am over these BSS bonnets. I think they may be a reason I am not retaining more length. TIA


----------



## Sharpened

KinkyRN said:


> Can someone recommend an Etsy vendor for REAL satin bonnets? I am over these BSS bonnets. I think they may be a reason I am not retaining more length. TIA


Best Satin Or Silk Bonnet?

Bonnets & Silk Scarves? Specifically Black-owned Brands

I am alternating between my EverlyProducts silk bonnet (flipped inside out) and my silk pillowcase (when I remember to use it) to keep my edges intact. I also use a cheap silk scarf on occasion.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@AbsyBlvd, your avi is beautiful!


----------



## vanray

I think the whole uproar over SM was ugh. Everyone just reaching.


----------



## GGsKin

Thank you  @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## Evolving78

vanray said:


> I think the whole uproar over SM was ugh. Everyone just reaching.


Do you think a lot of black women are going to continue to purchase SM?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I can't believe I considered re-relaxing my hair out of frustration last year. I took starting photos today of my edges, for the CurlyProverbz DIY oil challenge, and . Relaxers were eating my edges, and I need to *never* forget that.


----------



## Britt

I canNOT wait to take down this sew in this weekend! I hope my clips in arrive by Friday the latest so I'll be able  put them in when I take this weave down.  It's only been about 6 weeks and I wanted to keep this thing in for 8 but it's so itchy now and I can't get a good wash. This hair is pretty high maintenance, you must twist it up like your own hair and it gets dry, tangled and matted.   
Things should be interesting when I take it down as I'm sort of transitioning from severe heat damage.  I'll see how much work it is with the clip ins when I get them.


----------



## Dee_33

I have got to track down the source of this shedding.  I hope it's from going to the salon 2x a month for a blowdry and straightening and not a health issue.  The stylist does a gentle blowdry and doesn't flatiron with high heat, and she does a dc and uses heat protectant, so I'm guessing it's the products (Mizani) being used.  I'm going back to my weekly dc sessions, using only CRN products and ponytail rollersets to see if that helps.  If it does then I'll know for sure it's due to something at the salon and not a health issue.  I think the most likely culprit is the DE sensitive scalp no-lye relaxer I got in Feb though.  No more relaxing until I get this under control and then I'm going back to ORS no-lye.


----------



## beingofserenity

vanray said:


> I think the whole uproar over SM was ugh. Everyone just reaching.



I agree.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy do you still steam your deep conditioner? If so, how often?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy do you still steam your deep conditioner? If so, how often?



I only use shower steam. My hair's porosity is high: Shower steam sinks my DC right in. I think steaming is great for lowpo and normpo hair. I don't think it's necessarily bad for hipo hair, though I've read LHCF members' testimonies that it can be, especially if done too often. Hygral?/hydral? fatigue can occur, it was suggested, and that equates to damage. I've only experienced awesomely soft hair from steaming. My salon experiences have far exceeded my at-home steaming experiences.


----------



## Lissa0821

Argan oil is a no no for my hair. It has a drying effect in my hair. I need to avoid it like the plague from now on.  I have tried several products with the same result.


----------



## vanray

shortdub78 said:


> Do you think a lot of black women are going to continue to purchase SM?


I do. There have been umpteen uproars and boycotts of Chris Brown and yet black women still flock to his concerts...so


----------



## beingofserenity

vanray said:


> I do. There have been umpteen uproars and boycotts of Chris Brown and yet black women still flock to his concerts...so



You're funny 

I actually hate Chris Brown's music though. Like his voice on my radio aggravates my soul. I don't think he makes good music.


----------



## Evolving78

vanray said:


> I do. There have been umpteen uproars and boycotts of Chris Brown and yet black women still flock to his concerts...so


Well it is like that with R. Kelly and many others. Some get outrage and some feel certain things don't apply to them, unless it directly impacts their life in some way. I know I don't support none of those people and I won't be supporting SM. Somebody has to stand for something sooner, or later.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Does the Chi Infra Therma Protective Treatment (conditioner) have good slip? And is it any good?


----------



## Prettymetty

How many chances do you give a product? One isn't enough... Not to mention it's a waste of coins.

I had a pretty good wash day this week, so I want to use the exact combination next wash day to be sure I like it.

On the flip side, if you hate a product does it get another try?


----------



## GGsKin

Prettymetty said:


> How many chances do you give a product? One isn't enough... Not to mention it's a waste of coins.
> 
> I had a pretty good wash day this week, so I want to use the exact combination next wash day to be sure I like it.
> 
> In the flip side, if you hate a product does it get another try?



I agree that one time isn't enough. I've had my hair respond negatively with raw ingredients (e.g. oils, aloe) but when I've tried them later on in a different way, they work wonderfully.

If I dislike the way my hair responds to a product, I won't totally write it off but it will take a desperate situation and a very long time before I subject my hair to the possible horrors awaiting me.


----------



## Evolving78

Prettymetty said:


> How many chances do you give a product? One isn't enough... Not to mention it's a waste of coins.
> 
> I had a pretty good wash day this week, so I want to use the exact combination next wash day to be sure I like it.
> 
> In the flip side, if you hate a product does it get another try?


Once or twice and that's it. And will take it back, or throw it in the garbage in a minute. I don't hold on to anything in my life that doesn't work! Lol


----------



## KiangaziNyota

Prettymetty said:


> How many chances do you give a product? One isn't enough... Not to mention it's a waste of coins.
> 
> I had a pretty good wash day this week, so I want to use the exact combination next wash day to be sure I like it.
> 
> In the flip side, if you hate a product does it get another try?



I give it to my sister, my mom or my godmother. I've spent too much time using things that didn't work for me and not paying enough attention to my hair to notice.

I might try something that didn't work if :

a)I realized that I didn't use it right the first time,
or
b) I used it with another product that was really the culprit.

For example, I thought grapeseed oil was a dud for me b/c of how heavy my hair felt with it when in actuality it was the leave in conditioner that I put on my hair beforehand that made it heavy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

whiteoleander91 said:


> Does the Chi Infra Therma Protective Treatment (conditioner) have good slip? And is it any good?



Your hair is looking great.


----------



## Prettymetty

whiteoleander91 said:


> Does the Chi Infra Therma Protective Treatment (conditioner) have good slip? And is it any good?


I used it a long time ago and it didn't wow me. It was more watery than creamy and had no slip. They may have changed the formula since then. Thermasmooth must've changed too, because I love it now.


----------



## Anaisin

I wish someone would send me the Eco castor gel. Can't believe I'm already finished with this tub of wetline gel


----------



## Saludable84

Anaisin said:


> I wish someone would send me the Eco castor gel. Can't believe I'm already finished with this tub of wetline gel


They may still have it at houseof beauty but last I was told, it's not on sale. I purchased a week ago for $2.95 a jar with the 20% discount. The jar is tiny (8oz) but it's probably because I'm used to that tub of wetline as well.


----------



## angelmilk

Finally bought some Xcel...I realllly want this to work


----------



## Anaisin

Saludable84 said:


> They may still have it at houseof beauty but last I was told, it's not on sale. I purchased a week ago for $2.95 a jar with the 20% discount. The jar is tiny (8oz) but it's probably because I'm used to that tub of wetline as well.



It's at the Sally's by my job now! I was just saying let me go in this Sally's and get some wetline gel before I forget and rush home after work. They have the 32oz. Also I notice eco styler has an edge control now in Krystal and coconut not that I use them lol


----------



## KinksAndInk

After I finish the vitamins I currently have, I'm going to try the aphogee vitamins. I really need to be more consistent with my vitamins (for overall health, not just hair) and my water intake.


----------



## sarumoki

I have little to no patience for my hair this weekend. And I really need to learn how to braid.


----------



## Sharpened

I wish I had $20K to blow on scalp/follicle anti-aging processes. Right now, I will be content to try BioSil and buy some collagen soon.


----------



## whiteoleander91

shawnyblazes said:


> Your hair is looking great.


Wow thank you, ma'am!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Prettymetty said:


> I used it a long time ago and it didn't wow me. It was more watery than creamy and had no slip. They may have changed the formula since then. Thermasmooth must've changed too, because I love it now.


Thanks I really appreciate the review now I won't waste my money lol


----------



## KiangaziNyota

After five years of dating....


I'M ENGAGED!!!!!


Now I need to do all the things so m hair can be down to the floor on my wedding day.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KiangaziNyota said:


> After five years of dating....
> 
> 
> I'M ENGAGED!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now I need to do all the things so m hair can be down to the floor on my wedding day.



Aw, congratulations!


----------



## Sharpened

My twists are tragic.  My old snood and I will be getting reaquainted today.


----------



## NaturalShe94

How is it that my crown is the longest and fastest growing section of hair on my head, yet it's the driest, itchiest, densest, always the most tangled and most annoying section on my head!


----------



## kanozas

So my kid says something funny and I get to thinking, "hmmmm."  Maybe this controversy on Shea Moisture could have been ignored but wasn't because we responded to their climbing prices and now it's on clearance and people are secretly going to be stashing right and left?


----------



## beingofserenity

I really want to be a devacurl.chick but $44 for 32 oz man.

I did an okra preppy and it's been magic on my hair. Hope to get similar results when I try it again. Then I'll deep condition once or twice a month and use rinse outs. My hair was so conditioned from the prepoo, it felt conditioned even after being washed with shampoo twice.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

beingofserenity said:


> I really want to be a devacurl.chick but $44 for 32 oz man.
> 
> I did an okra preppy and it's been magic on my hair. Hope to get similar results when I try it again. Then I'll deep condition once or twice a month and use rinse outs. My hair was so conditioned from the prepoo, it felt conditioned even after being washed with shampoo twice.



What is an okra preppy, and how does one do one? TIA!


----------



## beingofserenity

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What is an okra preppy, and how does one do one? TIA!



Sorry, okra prepoo. You boil okra in water and apply the juice it produces to you hair. I mixed with some oil and conditioner. I need to try it again to make sure it wasn't a fluke. But my hair really felt very soft after my shampoo even though it had nothing on it.


----------



## OhTall1

beingofserenity said:


> I really want to be a devacurl.chick but $44 for 32 oz man.


I'm constantly trying to find deals on Deva stuff.  Right before Beauty.com shut down I was able to get a value pack for 20% off and I just got another value pack during Sephora's last sale.  I don't know if the deal is still running, but earlier this week Groupon was running a special on Deva products.


----------



## beingofserenity

OhTall1 said:


> I'm constantly trying to find deals on Deva stuff.  Right before Beauty.com shut down I was able to get a value pack for 20% off and I just got another value pack during Sephora's last sale.  I don't know if the deal is still running, but earlier this week Groupon was running a special on Deva products.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Anaisin

I didn't know MopTop was at Whole Foods. Could've been buying the cowash, they took it out of the Target that I go to


----------



## NaturalShe94

beingofserenity said:


> I really want to be a devacurl.chick but $44 for 32 oz man.
> 
> I did an okra preppy and it's been magic on my hair. Hope to get similar results when I try it again. Then I'll deep condition once or twice a month and use rinse outs. My hair was so conditioned from the prepoo, it felt conditioned even after being washed with shampoo twice.



Ah man. I have so much DevaCurl products... I came to ULTA today to buy a microfiber towel and walked out with a DevaCurl Mini Transformation Kit and another bottle of the Set It Free spray and a One Condition, as if I don't have those products already and they're not nearly finished. Sheesh, I need your discipline. I told myself "no more shopping"


----------



## NaturalShe94

KiangaziNyota said:


> After five years of dating....
> 
> 
> I'M ENGAGED!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now I need to do all the things so m hair can be down to the floor on my wedding day.



Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

I was reading the CON reformulation thread and it got me to thinking. 

I'm kinda OCD about things and for some reason, I've always focused on always reading ingredients. It started with food. Always checking to make sure everything is the same and I keep reading and reading until I have almost all the ingredients saved in my memory. Even when I buy staples, I still look at the ingredients. I don't trust anyone to tell me they've reformulated.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My twist out won't fit under my cap for graduation.


----------



## shasha8685

I found a bottle of the Komaza Protein Reconstructor that I totally forgot that I had even ordered....it was like getting a Christmas present! lol


----------



## TaurusGirl2001

Bad&Bougee said:


> TI concert?  What city did you see him in?  That is my Boo  and his concert is on my Bucket list.


I'm in Birmingham , Al. The concert was good he showed out hunny


----------



## Dee_33

Feeling the urge to go old school and grease my scalp, can anyone recommend a light grease with a nice scent?  Thanks.


----------



## Dayjoy

Was in Walmart today just "browsing" in the ethnic hair care aisle and was shocked to see Silicon Mix products and Crece Pelo products.  When did that happen???  Now I need to re-research those brands after all these years.

ETA:  Obia Naturals was there too.  Walmart is stepping up.  They let their shelves have products other than just Shea Moisture on them.


----------



## Destiny9109

Where are beauty supply stores getting this to sell? People are still buying it. I loved it too, but I moved on when they discontinued it.


----------



## trueheartofgold

I'm not going to lie: sometimes I miss my straight hair. Especially after seeing people and pics like this:


----------



## Evolving78

Dayjoy said:


> Was in Walmart today just "browsing" in the ethnic hair care aisle and was shocked to see Silicon Mix products and Crece Pelo products.  When did that happen???  Now I need to re-research those brands after all these years.
> 
> ETA:  Obia Naturals was there too.  Walmart is stepping up.  They let their shelves have products other than just Shea Moisture on them.


They are in Target too...folks like to buy it for their weave.


----------



## KinkyRN

shortdub78 said:


> They are in Target too...folks like to buy it for their weave.


 My Walgreens has been selling silicon (shampoo, DC and leave in) for a while. And for my little country town that is saying a lot.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

trueheartofgold said:


> I'm not going to lie: sometimes I miss my straight hair. Especially after seeing people and pics like this:


Deeper than hair is talented. I would consider flying to her to get my hair straightened if I reach my goal. I wonder how much she charges. Off to research...


----------



## trueheartofgold

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Deeper than hair is talented. I would consider flying to her to get my hair straightened if I reach my goal. I wonder how much she charges. Off to research...



Yes she is very talented! Let me know if you find out (I'm curious too)!


----------



## Destiny9109

This ig page is everything.


----------



## Destiny9109




----------



## Royalq

maann. Is there a way for me to get my hands on Qhemet Biologics without paying an arm and a leg? Goodness. There are no sephora's in a 100 mile radius that carry it. And the Amla cream is 21 plus a damn near 6 dollar shipping fee plus tax its $28.84. While i love it , it hurts to spend damn near 30 bucks for 8 oz of product. ugh. 

I put my hair in mini twists which i intend to keep for a month. I need a break.


----------



## Anaisin

Royalq said:


> maann. Is there a way for me to get my hands on Qhemet Biologics without paying an arm and a leg? Goodness. There are no sephora's in a 100 mile radius that carry it. And the Amla cream is 21 plus a damn near 6 dollar shipping fee plus tax its $28.84. While i love it , it hurts to spend damn near 30 bucks for 8 oz of product. ugh.
> 
> I put my hair in mini twists which i intend to keep for a month. I need a break.


Sephora has free shipping at $50


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I'm nowhere near as obsessed or excited about my hair like I was when I first bc'd which I love. It's only been maybe the last month or so that I've lost interest but to me when I get like this progress is foolproof. 

When I'm in that obsessed mode I constantly want to play in my hair. Whether it's trying different styles or products I'm always manipulating it and my growth suffers for it. But when I get like this and lose interest in it I just leave it alone(usually in a protective style) and my hair flourishes with little effort. 

So for the last month it's just been doing my normal routine once a wk and putting it in a bun for the week. I do style my hair in out styles (braidout or wash and go) occassionally to see my progress but that's it and I'm loving it.


----------



## CodeRed

luving me said:


> Feeling the urge to go old school and grease my scalp, can anyone recommend a light grease with a nice scent?  Thanks.



Softee Indian Hemp smells good and is light


----------



## Royalq

Anaisin said:


> Sephora has free shipping at $50


I dont want nothing else. If im in pain at $30 why would i want to add another $20. Why my hair gotta love things it cant have?? Any one got a coupon code?


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Royalq said:


> I dont want nothing else. If im in pain at $30 why would i want to add another $20. Why my hair gotta love things it cant have?? Any one got a coupon code?



Sephora has free 2 day shipping for $10 a year

http://m.sephora.com/product/P37951...4dMCFdpLDQodoJ8DiA&gclsrc=aw.ds&skuId=1530070


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

Okay.. so I'm currently trying to improve my texlax mix in time for my next touch up. Any thoughts and opinions are welcome!

I'm thinking of using the following:
*Base*: Lye relaxer in regular
*Buffer/Emollient*: Shea butter
*Humectant*: Liquid Honey
*Moisture*: Black seed/ argan/olive oil
*Protein*: 15ml of Aphogee 2 Step or Olaplex

My aim is to create a protein fortified relaxer.. is this a recipe for disaster? TIA


----------



## curlyTisME

Twist out is nice and fluffy yet defined. I love it. I will probably have my mom to clean up my ends this weekend.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Sephora has free 2 day shipping for $10 a year
> 
> http://m.sephora.com/product/P37951...4dMCFdpLDQodoJ8DiA&gclsrc=aw.ds&skuId=1530070


You are about to get a lot of ladies in trouble spreading this information.


----------



## CurliDiva

Ladies, I had a wonderful HAIR dream  last night that seemed so real and juicy!

My natural hair was half pressed and reached  knee-length! Everybody was so shocked that my shrunken afro was actually that l-o-n-g but I was all nonchalant about it (thanks to LHCF) and just gently flipped it over my shoulders. I remember the feel, texture, and even the greys in my hairline.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Think I might be on the wash n go train for a while. Will probably redo my hair every 2-3 days. Today's wash n go is  Off to stalk the wash n go thread.


----------



## Rocky91

I'm loving my faux locs, they look super real I guess. I've had a few folks ask me how long I've been loc'ing


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need a new dryer. Don't use it enough to justify the price of a pibbs....But I want one plus it's almost summer and I know I won't use it all...Guess I'll just wait until the fall or black Friday.


----------



## Nightingale

I'd like to add more weight to my hair strands and am considering using henna again for that effect. 

Why are bobby pins called bobby pins? What is a "bobby"?


----------



## PJaye

Nightingale said:


> I'd like to add more weight to my hair strands and am considering using henna again for that effect.
> 
> Why are bobby pins called bobby pins? What is a "bobby"?



I remember looking this up when I was young.  The name came about because they were used to hold a certain hairstyle, called the bob, in place.  Like pantyhose, they were invented by a man.


----------



## Dee_33

The shedding has stopped, thank God.  I guess my hair hates Mizani products because I went to the salon and had the stylist use Moroccan oil products and the shedding stopped, this is a pic of the line she used;


----------



## SuchaLady

What JBCO is everyone using? I read a recent thread where posters commented that Tropic Isle is diluted.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

SuchaLady said:


> What JBCO is everyone using? I read a recent thread where posters commented that Tropic Isle is diluted.



I would like to know, too.


----------



## SuchaLady

luving me said:


> The shedding has stopped, thank God.  I guess my hair hates Mizani products because I went to the salon and had the stylist use Moroccan oil products and the shedding stopped, this is a pic of the line she used;



Did you hair respond well to this? It's been on my list for a minute now but I'm too cheap  I tried the Sally's knockoff and it was useless.


----------



## Dee_33

SuchaLady said:


> Did you hair respond well to this? It's been on my list for a minute now but I'm too cheap  I tried the Sally's knockoff and it was useless.



Yes, my hair responded well.  My appt was Sunday and so far so good, still moisturized and shiny and bouncy, my shedding also stopped.  I'll report back next week with an update.


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm looking forward to washing my hair later. I'm pretty much going to repeat last wash day.

Therapiste prewash 
Giovanni 2Chic Ultra Moist shampoo
Thermasmooth with heat (30 mins)
Blow dry with Frizz Ease cream


----------



## Lissa0821

SuchaLady said:


> What JBCO is everyone using? I read a recent thread where posters commented that Tropic Isle is diluted.



I faithfully use Tropic Isle with no issues.  I don't use only the ones with the different fragrances, they are diluted with other oils.


----------



## vevster

Oh brother, The Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Curl Style Milk (topped with a hair oil) is fantastic as a daily moisturizer for my hair because of the silk protein(I'm guessing).  My hair is moisturized ALL DAY!

If anyone knows a substitute from another black owned line please let me know.  Otherwise........ Imma have to keep using it.


----------



## CodeRed

I feel like Hairveda has half the products they used to.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I asked Natty Naturals if I could purchase samples. She replied back that samples will soon be restocked.


----------



## GGsKin

I need to detangle and wash my hair, but I don't want to. I dislike 'day one' hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I am tempted to try the mask and serum from the Nth Degree line, even though they contain silicone. The reasons: I need a replacement for the SM hipo mask, and I want to try the ingredients helichrysum and hyaluronic acid. JC Penny's carries this line, I believe.

https://www.nthdegreehair.com/product/helichrysum-hair-mask/


----------



## Jas123

trueheartofgold said:


> I'm not going to lie: sometimes I miss my straight hair. Especially after seeing people and pics like this:


This girl might just be natural... The stylist is awesome at doing silk press on natural hair. She did a vid doing a silk press on herself and it came out gorgeous- let me find it.

eta: she calls it a dry wrap


----------



## Evolving78

Royalq said:


> I dont want nothing else. If im in pain at $30 why would i want to add another $20. Why my hair gotta love things it cant have?? Any one got a coupon code?


Did you buy it? Is there any healthfoos stores close to you that carry it?


----------



## Evolving78

Jas123 said:


> This girl might just natural... The stylistic awesome at doing silk press on natural hair. She did a vid doing a silk press on herself and it came out gorgeous- let me find it.
> 
> eta: she calls it a dry wrap


Love her technique. I follow her on YT.


----------



## Evolving78

I want to get some hair products to do my hair for Mother's Day, instead of sitting in the shop. I need to do my nails and other things today, since I got a ton of running around to do tomorrow.


----------



## beingofserenity

shortdub78 said:


> I want to get some hair products to do my hair for Mother's Day, instead of sitting in the shop. I need to do my nails and other things today, since I got a ton of running around to do tomorrow.



You're such a lady


----------



## Royalq

shortdub78 said:


> Did you buy it? Is there any healthfoos stores close to you that carry it?


No I couldn't justify it. I decided to give soultanicals marula-muru moisture guru a shot instead.


----------



## Evolving78

beingofserenity said:


> You're such a lady


Awe! thank you! I'm trying to get my groove back! Lol


----------



## Dee_33

Jas123 said:


> This girl might just natural... The stylistic awesome at doing silk press on natural hair. She did a vid doing a silk press on herself and it came out gorgeous- let me find it.
> 
> eta: she calls it a dry wrap




Her hair is very similar to mine when I was natural, does anyone know her hair type?  Thanks


----------



## Dee_33

Growing up my mom pressed my hair every 2wks using good ole grease and a hotcomb.  My hair stayed nice and straight even though I was running around outside.  Fast-forward to now and my roots revert after a week when I get it flatironed at the salon, and I'm relaxed.  So was it my mom's technique that was better or does the grease help prevent reversion???  I may have to revisit the hotcomb  grease combo.


----------



## Saludable84

@vevster my HG is the LP detangler. I actually have all the ingredients but I decided to use almond butter and almond oil instead. I'll make it tonight and test it out this weekend. 

Sacha inchi continues to break my heart.


----------



## GGsKin

luving me said:


> Growing up my mom pressed my hair every 2wks using good ole grease and a hotcomb.  My hair stayed nice and straight even though I was running around outside.  Fast-forward to now and my roots revert after a week when I get it flatironed at the salon, and I'm relaxed.  So was it my mom's technique that was better or does the grease help prevent reversion???  I may have to revisit the hotcomb  grease combo.



For me, stove tools always seem to get the hair straighter for longer, vs electric.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

luving me said:


> Her hair is very similar to mine when I was natural, does anyone know her hair type?  Thanks


She looks to be 4a to me but typing is very subjective.


----------



## Dee_33

BronxJazzy said:


> She looks to be 4a to me but typing is very subjective.



Thanks, I've always thought I'm a 4a.


----------



## Nightingale

Have you all seen this?


It's $8.19 with your Sally's card. Link.  If they do the whole line, it could get very interesting. 

ETA: They've got a Curl and Style Milk dupe too.


----------



## CodeRed

Nightingale said:


> Have you all seen this?
> View attachment 398385
> 
> It's $8.19 with your Sally's card. Link.  If they do the whole line, it could get very interesting.
> 
> ETA: They've got a Curl and Style Milk dupe too.
> View attachment 398387






They couldn't have planned better timing if they tried


----------



## Dee_33

LOL, Sally's has no f's to give.


----------



## Evolving78

Nightingale said:


> Have you all seen this?
> View attachment 398385
> 
> It's $8.19 with your Sally's card. Link.  If they do the whole line, it could get very interesting.
> 
> ETA: They've got a Curl and Style Milk dupe too.
> View attachment 398387


@KammyGirl 
Hey girl!


----------



## PJaye

luving me said:


> Growing up my mom pressed my hair every 2wks using good ole grease and a hotcomb.  My hair stayed nice and straight even though I was running around outside.  Fast-forward to now and my roots revert after a week when I get it flatironed at the salon, and I'm relaxed.  So was it my mom's technique that was better or does the grease help prevent reversion???  I may have to revisit the hotcomb  grease combo.



I vote technique.


----------



## Coilystep

Nightingale said:


> Have you all seen this?
> View attachment 398385
> 
> It's $8.19 with your Sally's card. Link.  If they do the whole line, it could get very interesting.
> 
> ETA: They've got a Curl and Style Milk dupe too.
> View attachment 398387


Sally's is savage I love it.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

luving me said:


> Growing up my mom pressed my hair every 2wks using good ole grease and a hotcomb.  My hair stayed nice and straight even though I was running around outside.  Fast-forward to now and my roots revert after a week when I get it flatironed at the salon, and I'm relaxed.  So was it my mom's technique that was better or does the grease help prevent reversion???  I may have to revisit the hotcomb  grease combo.



Technique, the tool and the grease

Sometimes I use keracare cream press on my roots to prevent reversion


----------



## Lissa0821

Went to my favorite BS for a new wig and found the shelves full of the Eco Style Flax seed and Coconut gel.  I picked it up and put it back down. Eco Styler gel is not my friend no matter how many raves I see on youtube.


----------



## Anaisin

Nightingale said:


> Have you all seen this?
> View attachment 398385
> 
> It's $8.19 with your Sally's card. Link.  If they do the whole line, it could get very interesting.
> 
> ETA: They've got a Curl and Style Milk dupe too.
> View attachment 398387



Lmao wonder if Shea moisture will do like Mixed chicks and have it discontinued


----------



## Saludable84

Nightingale said:


> Have you all seen this?
> 
> It's $8.19 with your Sally's card. Link.  If they do the whole line, it could get very interesting.
> 
> ETA: They've got a Curl and Style Milk dupe too.



Sally's did not come here to play


----------



## Evolving78

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Technique, the tool and the grease
> 
> Sometimes I use keracare cream press on my roots to prevent reversion


I wish I would have seen this earlier! I used to have some. I didn't even think to do that.  I do use a pressing comb on my roots sometimes. I have an electric one.


----------



## blackeyes31626

Nightingale said:


> Have you all seen this?
> View attachment 398385
> 
> It's $8.19 with your Sally's card. Link.  If they do the whole line, it could get very interesting.
> 
> ETA: They've got a Curl and Style Milk dupe too.
> View attachment 398387


I hope they make a dupe of the Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil conditioner and JBCO shampoo.


----------



## yaya24

I don't know why I lie to myself and join the inversion challenge.

I make 2 days and I'm done with it. lol


----------



## Guinan

I'm back from my vacay. I had installed large Havana twists. I just took them down a couple of days ago. I washed my hair and I am currently wigging it out of laziness. I need a vacay from my vacay.


----------



## Evolving78

*I'm getting tired... I need to do my hair tonight. 

Just showered and washed my hair.. now I gotta put this color in...smh*


----------



## fifi134

It's so important to take pictures! I lied and am getting box braids bc my fro looks weird with my graduation cap 

But this is 1.5 months of growth. I blow dried my hair in both pics.


----------



## vevster

Nightingale said:


> Have you all seen this?
> View attachment 398385
> 
> It's $8.19 with your Sally's card. Link.  If they do the whole line, it could get very interesting.
> 
> ETA: They've got a Curl and Style Milk dupe too.
> View attachment 398387



I will pick this up today!


----------



## Saludable84

vevster said:


> I will pick this up today!


Update on how it works. I saw it today in Sally's but since I've never used the original, I need someone to tell me how it compares. 

Been interested in trying since traceykiss uses it for WNG and since we have the same texture, I've been successful with using and doing what she does. Thanks.


----------



## Lissa0821

I experienced a horrible case of heat damage to just about every strain of hair on my head.  It is one year later and my hair is thick and full with spiral curls.  I also had a couple bald spots pop up as well due to stress and medications but every last spot has completely filled in. I would have never thought in a million years I would be natural after 30+ years of relaxing my hair but now I wouldn't have any other way.


----------



## Evolving78

@MilkChocolateOne 
I got some Creme press today! It's going to be hot tomorrow, so thanks for putting that out there!


----------



## shasha8685

Went to Target today to see all of the Shea Moisture products untouched. I cackled at that.

My PJism has decreased significantly ever since I figured out what my hair hates.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I feel a tiny urge to do something "different" with my hair for Mother's Day. I'm going to resist and NOT drive to Sally's to get a new gel.


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I feel a tiny urge to do something "different" with my hair for Mother's Day. I'm going to resist and NOT drive to Sally's to get a new gel.


Good luck with that! Lol what do you wanna do differently? You should get it, it's Mother's Day!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

shortdub78 said:


> Good luck with that! Lol what do you wanna do differently? You should get it, it's Mother's Day!



Lol. I'm safely back at the house, no hair purchase made.

I don't know! I just wanted neat/cool hair for tomorrow. I think I might try a flexirod set or chunky twist out. If I try a new protein treatment, hopefully that will satisfy the urge for "something new."


----------



## KinksAndInk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I feel a tiny urge to do something "different" with my hair for Mother's Day. I'm going to resist and NOT drive to Sally's to get a new gel.


Use code 888453 and get 20% off. And some stuff is buy 2 get 1 free


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KinksAndInk said:


> *Use code 888453 and get 20% off. And some stuff is buy 2 get 1 free*


Who?  Sally?
@KinksAndInk


----------



## KinksAndInk

IDareT'sHair said:


> Who?  Sally?
> @KinksAndInk


Yes


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> Use code 888453 and get 20% off. And some stuff is buy 2 get 1 free



Well . . . since you put it THAT way . . . 

Thanks, chica!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@KinksAndInk
I thought maybe "Kindred" posted a Code?


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lol. I'm safely back at the house, no hair purchase made.
> 
> I don't know! I just wanted neat/cool hair for tomorrow. I think I might try a flexirod set or chunky twist out. If I try a new protein treatment, hopefully that will satisfy the urge for "something new."


I got a curling iron that I want to use.


----------



## Sharpened

I had stopped using MSM regularly over the winter since my seasonal allergies were not a problem and nagging little injuries are not bothering me. Why are my roots (2-3" worth) acting worse (easily frizzing, drier) than my ends? Starting today, I am back to take 1-2 tsp of MSM in concord grape juice. I will know for sure in 4-6 months it was the absence of MSM that made the difference. If so, this is crazy! Are we that deficient in sulfur in our food supply?


----------



## Coilystep

@YvetteWithJoy  what new gel? I'm asking for a friend.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Coilystep said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  what new gel? I'm asking for a friend.



Lol! Hey, lady!

I should have written "new-to-me" gel. That Mane Choice biotin gel. I think I remember reading that you used it and liked it, is that correct?


----------



## Artemis24

Sharpened said:


> I had stopped using MSM regularly over the winter since my seasonal allergies were not a problem and nagging little injuries are not bothering me. Why are my roots (2-3" worth) acting worse (easily frizzing, drier) than my ends? Starting today, I am back to take 1-2 tsp of MSM in concord grape juice. I will know for sure in 4-6 months it was the absence of MSM that made the difference. If so, this is crazy! Are we that deficient in sulfur in our food supply?



How does it taste in the grape juice? Have you tried it in plain water? I have a bottle staring at me but I'm scared to try it because it's probably nasty.


----------



## Coilystep

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lol! Hey, lady!
> 
> I should have written "new-to-me" gel. That Mane Choice biotin gel. I think I remember reading that you used it and liked it, is that correct?


Darn I already have that. Carry on. Yes I liked. I need to use it again.


----------



## Sharpened

Artemis24 said:


> How does it taste in the grape juice? Have you tried it in plain water? I have a bottle staring at me but I'm scared to try it because it's probably nasty.


It has a sharp, bitter taste, but the concord grape tones it down. I suggest 16-20 oz to 1/8 tsp of powder as a start and increase the amount by an 1/8 tsp each week. I have gotten used to it over the years because I love the results.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> It has a sharp, bitter taste, but the concord grape tones it down. I suggest 16-20 oz to 1/8 tsp of powder as a start and increase the amount by an 1/8 tsp each week. I have gotten used to it over the years because I love the results.


But I hate the dreams.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Made an APB cart with honey body glaze and hair and body butta...will decide tomorrow if I'm going to check out. I don't need it immediately, I have nearly full containers of both, more than enough to last me until the next sale...but I want them.


----------



## Anaisin

Camille Rose has new products


@Coilystep new gel for you lol


----------



## CodeRed

Anaisin said:


> Camille Rose has new products
> 
> 
> @Coilystep new gel for you lol



I always like their packaging.

I used the products before they went mainstream and now I'm afraid lol.


----------



## Coilystep

Anaisin said:


> Camille Rose has new products
> 
> 
> @Coilystep new gel for you lol


I have that one already.  I haven't used it yet. 

I brought ors gel and leave in today. I saw video with jewjewbee last night.


----------



## Coilystep

Hey I saw silicon mix and crecepelo in Walmart today. I've never used either of these brands but I know I've seen them mentioned on here before.


----------



## Anaisin

...


Coilystep said:


> I have that one already.  I haven't used it yet.
> 
> I brought ors gel and leave in today. I saw video with jewjewbee last night. View attachment 398585View attachment 398587View attachment 398589View attachment 398591




Of course you already have it lol I always wanted to try something with ghee butter in it. Never seen that in stores


----------



## Coilystep

Anaisin said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you already have it lol I always wanted to try something with ghee butter in it. Never seen that in stores


They smell really good.


----------



## yaya24

I reallllllly want some faux locks this summer.

I found a lady in Dallas that does them. I emailed her yesterday & I'm just waiting on a response email about scheduling availability and prices.

Some of her work (minus Eva of course):::


----------



## ms.blue

Anaisin said:


> Camille Rose has new products
> 
> 
> @Coilystep new gel for you lol


I watched this video and was excited until I saw the white flakes on her hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Coilystep said:


> Darn I already have that. Carry on. Yes I liked. I need to use it again.



Are you in ATL? If so and you haven't tried the Curl Prep Curl Crush Around the Way gel, you might consider getting some from Hattache'. It's different! Good hold, nice ingredients, zero flakes for me no matter how heavy-handed I've been, and the jar is lasting and lasting.


----------



## Coilystep

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Are you in ATL? If so and you haven't tried the Curl Prep Curl Crush Around the Way gel, you might consider getting some from Hattache'. It's different! Good hold, nice ingredients, zero flakes for me no matter how heavy-handed I've been, and the jar is lasting and lasting.


Yes I'm in Atlanta metro. I will look into that one thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Sharpened

I stretched my tragic twists with some Snappee bands. It worked fine in the back, but the twists on the left are not laying the way I had them. I also discovered how the hair is separated does play a role in how long they last - the more "square" the sections are, the less they will come apart at the roots. I hope I get this right before winter...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Current mock Etsy cart:


BohemianCollection2





Cupuacu Rhassoul DEEP CONIDITIONER || Moisturizing Conditioner || Clay Conditioner || ORGANIC Ingredients || Hair Conditioner ||Hair Care​https://www.etsy.com/listing/400919313/cupuacu-rhassoul-deep-coniditioner





anjeupendo

This Rite Here!! Hair & Body Cream. Naturally Scented Cream. Great for All Skin and Hair Types.

Weight: 25 grams (sample) oz [$1.26]

Pure Luv Coconut Soap. Unscented. Vegan Soap. Homemade. Handcrafted. Hair and Body Soap. Beauty Bar. Hexane Free

Count: 1 [$4.90]

Brighter Days!! Organic Olive Oil and Organic Coconut Oil Soap Enhanced with Lemons.
$5.60​
TheHealingPlaceFarm

Puffy Eye and Circle Erase Roller; Natural; Aloe Vera; Lavender, Helichrysum Essential Oils; Caffeine Crystals; Carrot Seed Oil
$15.00​


----------



## rileypak

@YvetteWithJoy 
I can always count on you to send me down an Etsy rabbit hole


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

rileypak said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> I can always count on you to send me down an Etsy rabbit hole



My bad!!! 

My thought is, "Share what you wish others would share with you." 

I know I am going to try the under eye roller. I think the rhassoul clay DC is Natty Naturals, and I'm trying to wait for their other online store to provide samples.

I'm pretty sure I'm going to trial the body soaps and lotions. I like the lady's credentials and reviews.


----------



## cocomochaa

my texture has changed quite drastically it is wayyy less coarse. Anyone have any ideas as to why?


----------



## Coilystep

UK ladies look what I just saw this


----------



## trueheartofgold

The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian products are now in Sally's including the new gel.

@YvetteWithJoy I know you mentioned that line before.

https://www.sallybeauty.com/on/dema...-Site/default/Search-Show?q=Ancient+Egyptian+


----------



## Coilystep

cocomochaa said:


> my texture has changed quite drastically it is wayyy less coarse. Anyone have any ideas as to why?


Do you straighten?  Have you done anything different with your regimen?  How's your diet?


----------



## Coilystep

trueheartofgold said:


> The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian products are now in Sally's now including the new gel.
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy I know you mentioned that line before.
> 
> https://www.sallybeauty.com/on/dema...-Site/default/Search-Show?q=Ancient+Egyptian+


I eyed that at the hair show last month. I will probably purchase some items soon. I was looking at some of the items in the lemonade line at Walmart this weekend but didn't purchase anything.


----------



## Sharpened

cocomochaa said:


> my texture has changed quite drastically it is wayyy less coarse. Anyone have any ideas as to why?


In addition to what @Coilystep said, any hormonal changes, prescription drugs, or health issues?


----------



## trueheartofgold

Coilystep said:


> I eyed that at the hair show last month. I will probably purchase some items soon. I was looking at some of the items in the lemonade line at Walmart this weekend but didn't purchase anything.



I'm trying to decide between this line or Camille Rose. I'm not buying both lines so I have to make up my mind....hard choice! Lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> I'm trying to decide between this line or Camille Rose. I'm not buying both lines so I have to make up my mind....hard choice! Lol



Ooooo! Thanks for sharing about TMC Egyptian line.

Agreed: It's a tough choice!

To make it tougher  : I've only used it twice, but I'm pretty sure TMC biotin gel is the best gel I've EVER used. It is surpassing the CRN Curl Maker for me. I looooooove my wash-and-go today!


----------



## Sharpened

The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian 24 Karat Glistening Twisting Gel

LOL, check out the ingredient list:

Aqua (Purified Water), Biotin, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Persea Fratissima (Avocado) Oil, Polyacrylate-2 Crosspolymer Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Beta Carotene, Oleic Acid (Omega 9), Omega 3/6 (Camelina Sativa Seed Oil), Citrullus Lanatus (Kalahari Watermelon) Seed Oil, Ricinodendron Rautanenii (Maketti Oil), Adansonia Digitata (Baobab) Seed Oil, Mongongo (Schinzlophyton Rautanenii Kernel) Oil, *Gold*, Olea Europaea (Olive Oleaster) Fruit Oil, Panthenol, Annatto (Rolucou) Extract, Retinyl Palmitate (Vitamin A), Cholecalciferol (Vitamin D), Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Aminomethyl Propanol (Water Soluble), Fragrance (Essential Oil Blend)

She actually put gold dust in it. Yes, I am easily amused.


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Ooooo! Thanks for sharing about TMC Egyptian line.
> 
> Agreed: It's a tough choice!
> 
> To make it tougher  : I've only used it twice, but I'm pretty sure TMC biotin gel is the best gel I've EVER used. It is surpassing the CRN Curl Maker for me. I looooooove my wash-and-go today!



Yay to you loving your wash and go! Does it surpass your Curl Prep too? 

Yes the choice is tough. I have all of them in my cart but I closed the window .

P.S. Check your PM.


----------



## trueheartofgold

Sharpened said:


> The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian 24 Karat Glistening Twisting Gel
> 
> LOL, check out the ingredient list:
> 
> Aqua (Purified Water), Biotin, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Persea Fratissima (Avocado) Oil, Polyacrylate-2 Crosspolymer Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Beta Carotene, Oleic Acid (Omega 9), Omega 3/6 (Camelina Sativa Seed Oil), Citrullus Lanatus (Kalahari Watermelon) Seed Oil, Ricinodendron Rautanenii (Maketti Oil), Adansonia Digitata (Baobab) Seed Oil, Mongongo (Schinzlophyton Rautanenii Kernel) Oil, *Gold*, Olea Europaea (Olive Oleaster) Fruit Oil, Panthenol, Annatto (Rolucou) Extract, Retinyl Palmitate (Vitamin A), Cholecalciferol (Vitamin D), Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Aminomethyl Propanol (Water Soluble), Fragrance (Essential Oil Blend)
> 
> She actually put gold dust in it. Yes, I am easily amused.



I checked the ingredient list to see if gold was there too!  Are you going to get it?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Yay to you loving your wash and go! Does it surpass your Curl Prep too?
> 
> Yes the choice is tough. I have all of them in my cart but I closed the window .
> 
> P.S. Check your PM.



I don't know if it surpasses the Curl Prep: I need to use it for a wng instead of a twistout, and compare. I might do one gel on the left and the other on the right, so I can really know!


----------



## Sharpened

trueheartofgold said:


> I checked the ingredient list to see if gold was there too!  Are you going to get it?


I went on the site to double check, and this product is not listed. Odd...

I was going to Sally's to get more of the vitamins later today. I got 5 other gels (including the Biotin one) to go through, so I will have to wait.


----------



## Coilystep

trueheartofgold said:


> I'm trying to decide between this line or Camille Rose. I'm not buying both lines so I have to make up my mind....hard choice! Lol


Camille rose is my bae


----------



## trueheartofgold

Coilystep said:


> Camille rose is my bae



Do you use the coconut water leave in? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## Sharpened

I unraveled my twists this morning, got a late start because I had to finish in the car. Only one got stuck, praying for a red light.  Tried to get the offspring to help find any ones I missed; they useless ("It looks the same!")

Ten days later, hair is still smooth, soft, strong, and cool to the touch. I just hope detangling will not be a 3-hour nightmare...


----------



## Coilystep

trueheartofgold said:


> Do you use the coconut water leave in? If so, how do you like it?


I have used it. It was nice. The only leave in of theirs that was a fail for me was the honey one. I ended up with sticky hair


----------



## trueheartofgold

Coilystep said:


> I have used it. It was nice. The only leave in of theirs that was a fail for me was the honey one. I ended up with sticky hair
> View attachment 398783



Thanks for responding! I have the collection but haven't used it yet. I saw reviews of the stickiness after I purchased them. I have fine strands so it's most likely going to do the same thing to me. 

What did you end up doing with it? I don't want to throw it away because it was expensive lol


----------



## Coilystep

trueheartofgold said:


> Thanks for responding! I have the collection but haven't used it yet. I saw reviews of the stickiness after I purchased them. I have fine strands so it's most likely going to do the same thing to me.
> 
> What did you end up doing with it? I don't want to throw it away because it was expensive lol


It's still in my stash. I will probably relagate it shaving gel eventually.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Coilystep said:


> It's still in my stash. I will probably relagate it shaving gel eventually.



How does the Coconut Water Leave-in do as a detangler? How is it different from the Kinky Curly Knot Today, if at all? Have you paired it with gels? Do you feel it is one of the best leave-ins you have? TIA!


----------



## Coilystep

YvetteWithJoy said:


> How does the Coconut Water Leave-in do as a detangler? How is it different from the Kinky Curly Knot Today, if at all? Have you paired it with gels? Do you feel it is one of the best leave-ins you have? TIA!


I didn't use it to detangle and I only used it with curl maker.


----------



## Nightingale

Spring and summer are the worst seasons for my seborrheic dermatitis. I'm going to pick up TGel and Head & Shoulders shampoo to incorporate into my regimen.


----------



## Alma Petra

I have the coconut water leave-in. To me it's as moisturizing as my best leave-ins but it's extremely difficult to get out of the bottle, almost impossible for some obscure reason.


----------



## CurliDiva

I greased my scalp last night - not sure why just, just had the urge! My hair feels so good today - soft and supple and not greasy. This is going back into my rotation.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm not doing much to my hair this summer. I will be looking like erykah badu...


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really need to wash my hair.


----------



## SlimPickinz

KinksAndInk said:


> I really need to wash my hair.


Me too.


----------



## beingofserenity

The joico moisture balm is not a repurchase for me. It's not bad, just okay on my hair and does nothing to aid in detangling. I think that my hair just doesn't respond much to conditioners geared towards moisture. It responds really well to protein or cholesterol conditioners. Right now I am using the silicon conditioner and this silk elements cholesterol conditioner. I'm just going to stick to those. I will mix a little of the moisture balm in for added hydration, but my base going forward will be protein or cholesterol.


----------



## Evolving78

beingofserenity said:


> The joico moisture balm is not a repurchase for me. It's not bad, just okay on my hair and does nothing to aid in detangling. I think that my hair just doesn't respond much to conditioners geared towards moisture. It responds really well to protein or cholesterol conditioners. Right now I am using the silicon conditioner and this silk elements cholesterol conditioner. I'm just going to stick to those. I will mix a little of the moisture balm in for added hydration, but my base going forward will be protein or cholesterol.


That balm acts like a protein on my hair. I'm glad you found some conditioners that are working for your hair!


----------



## beingofserenity

shortdub78 said:


> That balm acts like a protein on my hair. I'm glad you found some conditioners that are working for your hair!



That's funny! I heard that it has protein but maybe it doesn't have enough for my hair.  With my other protein conditioners, my hair detangles itself. Joico does none of that for me, unfortunately. I really thought I was doing something purchasing 8 oz for $20.


----------



## Evolving78

beingofserenity said:


> That's funny! I heard that it has protein but maybe it doesn't have enough for my hair.  With my other protein conditioners, my hair detangles itself. Joico does none of that for me, unfortunately. I really thought I was doing something purchasing 8 oz for $20.


Girl that's as bad as when I spent $60 on that Wen conditioning cleanser and it stripped my hair! But Yeah I really gotta be careful with the protein. I'm mad at that ecostyler gel. It really jacked me up. Plus, I was doing protein treatments due to the color. My hair was just dry as ever!  

I used to use cholesterol conditioners years ago and stopped. I don't even remember how it made my hair feel. 

So would you say you have high porosity hair?


----------



## beingofserenity

shortdub78 said:


> Girl that's as bad as when I spent $60 on that Wen conditioning cleanser and it stripped my hair! But Yeah I really gotta be careful with the protein. I'm mad at that ecostyler gel. It really jacked me up. Plus, I was doing protein treatments due to the color. My hair was just dry as ever!
> 
> I used to use cholesterol conditioners years ago and stopped. I don't even remember how it made my hair feel.
> 
> So would you say you have high porosity hair?



I would say I have normal to low porosity. My hair takes a long time to dry and doesn't get wet imnediately. It also doesn t need a lot of product to be moisturized.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Wash day is done. Less than 2 hours. I really need to work on my 2 strand flat twists though. I guess I'll have a lot of time to practice this year because my hair will either be in twists or a bun.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My hair is so dense that sectioning is work! Goodness!

Yesterday it helped immensely to off the rip section off the back/bottom of my hair and then treat the rest of my hair like IT ITSELF was my hair of head. So, I sectioned IT into 4 sections, etc., etc.

Goodness.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The owner of NaturalleGrow was kind enough to make a sample of her Banana Coconut Pre-poo available. I'm down to my last jar of Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture-seal Masque. It's time to find a replacement. I praaaaaaaaaaay this pre-poo works similarly to the SM masque.


----------



## imaginary

I'm planning to keep these box braids in for a while, so I'm gonna have to redo the perimeter and crown in another 2 weeks I think.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just cut some of my hair taking this sew in out. No more nets and possibly no more sew ins. Now I have to start all over. It hasn't even been a month yet


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Back to square one, it seems like in more ways than one in my life. I really feel like crying now.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

@whosthatcurl how much hair did you accidentally cut? Can you braid it up for a while? Or must you start all over?


----------



## beingofserenity

I want to relax sort of. The only thing stopping me is family and friends. Snd fear if regret. SMH, I can never stick to one. I'm addicted to change and putting chemicals in my hair. Over the last 10 years, I've gone back and forth every 2 years. My problem is I can't stick with an option. So, as a compromise, I've been trying to burn my hair straighter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Truthfully, I don't really want relaxed hair, just easier, less coily and shrink hair. The front of my hair has already loosened up a lot and it's like a dream to comb through. I just have to continue blow drying and flat ironing on high heat every two weeks or so. By the end of the year, my hair will be a lot different.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> @whosthatcurl how much hair did you accidentally cut? Can you braid it up for a while? Or must you start all over?


It looks like I'm missing a bunch of hair, but I'll have to assess the damage when I wash it. I'm just too tired to start over.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> Back to square one, it seems like in more ways than one in my life. I really feel like crying now.


I'm giving you a hug! I'm sorry about your hair, but it will grow back. I had some hair ripped out, so I had to cut the rest of it. Is it just a small section? Maybe you can get a layered cut to blend it?

And hopefully things will get better! Let's just finish out this month strong..


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

whosthatcurl said:


> Back to square one, it seems like in more ways than one in my life. I really feel like crying now.



Hugs. I totally get your feelings.

Maybe you'll cut it to even it, and maybe that will spur a healthy length-retaining span of time. Maybe the cut will be super cute and sexy and result in a cute, young buck deciding to approach you.

I'm just sayin': God works in mysterious ways. His thoughts are above our thoughts. He works all things to the good of those who are called and love Him. Phil 4:8 tells us to think on what is lovely. Potential cute, young buck that appreciates shorter, sassy, sexy hair?  Lovely!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hugs. I totally get your feelings.
> 
> Maybe you'll cut it to even it, and maybe that will spur a healthy length-retaining span of time. Maybe the cut will be super cute and sexy and result in a cute, young buck deciding to approach you.
> 
> I'm just sayin': God works in mysterious ways. His thoughts are above our thoughts. He works all things to the good of those who are called and love Him. Phil 4:8 tells us to think on what is lovely. Potential cute, young buck that appreciates shorter, sassy, sexy hair?  Lovely!



Thanks love, although I'm gonna lay off dating for a bit. A young buck just broke my heart.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I'm giving you a hug! I'm sorry about your hair, but it will grow back. I had some hair ripped out, so I had to cut the rest of it. Is it just a small section? Maybe you can get a layered cut to blend it?
> 
> And hopefully things will get better! Let's just finish out this month strong..



Thanks love I haven't washed my hair yet, so I can't tell how much is missing. If it's not too bad, I think I'm gonna just bun and braid it.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

whosthatcurl said:


> Thanks love I haven't washed my hair yet, so I can't tell how much is missing. If it's not too bad, I think I'm gonna just bun and braid it.


Yes hopefully it's not as bad as it seems after you wash it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Yes hopefully it's not as bad as it seems after you wash it.


From your lips to God's ears.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

whosthatcurl said:


> Back to square one, it seems like in more ways than one in my life. I really feel like crying now.


 hoping it's not as bad as it seems once you assess.  But know that any progress lost can be regained and then some.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Update: It's kinda bad, but I do have about a half inch of new growth. I think if I ponytail, braid, and bun for awhile, I can catch up.


----------



## Sharpened

So, smaller twists means more hair movement for a twist-out? I shake my head a little or a lot, the pieces move all the way down to the roots. The wind actually messes up my hair!  I have not felt total hair movement since 1996, seriously. So weird...

Well, I'm weird...


----------



## CodeRed

Chris Cornell had some gorgeous hair


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

I could not bring myself to flat iron tonight in this extreme oppressive  heat and humidity so I decided to suck it up and do a wash and go and boy am I happy i did.
Extreme product rave for Camile Rose Almond Jai Twisting butter. I forget who recommended it ( sowwie) but thank you so much. My hair has never air dried so soft, happy and defined. I layered it under the voodoo gel Wetline so I'm not entirely sure which is to blame for the good hair lol but I can tell by the feeling that the Camile has made my hair very happy. The only thing I don't love is that it kind of mattifies my hair but in a way I like it too because when my hair is gelled down and shiny it looks too wet and I'm not a fan of the wet look.

i am air drying in front of a fan and still no frizz. I could cry lol. My hair doesn't even feel like my hair.

I'm just shocked that i could air dry with zero heat and still look like a human. Normally I cannot do that 
If i do no product I end up with a massive undefined stretched cloud that makes me look like a mental patient. If I use normal gels I end up with a crispy flat dry noodley head.
This combo gives me definition and volume but no frizz. Its the dream .


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> I could not bring myself to flat iron tonight in this extreme oppressive  heat and humidity so I decided to suck it up and do a wash and go and boy am I happy i did.
> Extreme product rave for Camile Rose Almond Jai Twisting butter. I forget who recommended it ( sowwie) but thank you so much. My hair has never air dried so soft, happy and defined. I layered it under the voodoo gel Wetline so I'm not entirely sure which is to blame for the good hair lol but I can tell by the feeling that the Camile has made my hair very happy. The only thing I don't love is that it kind of mattifies my hair but in a way I like it too because when my hair is gelled down and shiny it looks too wet and I'm not a fan of the wet look.
> 
> i am air drying in front of a fan and still no frizz. I could cry lol. My hair doesn't even feel like my hair.
> 
> I'm just shocked that i could air dry with zero heat and still look like a human. Normally I cannot do that
> If i do no product I end up with a massive undefined stretched cloud that makes me look like a mental patient. If I use normal gels I end up with a crispy flat dry noodley head.
> This combo gives me definition and volume but no frizz. Its the dream .





So happy for you!

Man! You got me wishing I could tolerate the strength of that butter cream cake icing smell of the twisting butter!

Maybe I could add a few drops of my peaches and cream fragrant oil into it to make it work for my nose.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> So happy for you!
> 
> Man! You got me wishing I could tolerate the strength of that butter cream cake icing smell of the twisting butter!
> 
> Maybe I could add a few drops of my peaches and cream fragrant oil into it to make it work for my nose.


Aaaaaw, you don't like it?? The scent doesn't really linger at least I don't notice it.
It's not as strong as it seems in the jar imo.


----------



## sarumoki

Trying to learn how to cornrow... My hair is not cooperating.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Hmm. Natty Naturals has now made their 2-oz. sampler kit available. I'm grateful for the option! Buuuuuuuuut, there is no trial size shampoo, and shipping for the kit came to $8.

Sigh. Is that what it should/must be?

I'm going to hold off.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sarumoki said:


> Trying to learn how to cornrow... My hair is not cooperating.


It just has to learn how to relax. You're trying something new and it makes your hair nervous.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I am joining Abena's (YouTube Embrace Natural Beauty) yearlong hair growth study, so I want to hone in on products to use VERY CONSISTENTLY over the next year, starting June 1st.

I also need to stick with a consistent regimen if I want to know how to replicate the growth I get during the study. This means I need to get REAL honest about whether I can do overnight pre-pooing every wash, whether I'm REALLY going to be oil rinsing every time, etc.

Hmm.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I finally taught myself how to cornrow! It's not pretty or neat but this is the first successful cornrow I've ever done. I'm so excited lol. It's not loose but not too tight either. I still need to work on the beginning of it, but the middle and end look pretty decent. For some reason today, it just clicked and my fingers worked the way they should. This is about to make protective styling this fall and winter a breeze.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> I finally taught myself how to cornrow! It's not pretty or neat but this is the first successful cornrow I've ever done. I'm so excited lol. It's not loose but not too tight either. I still need to work on the beginning of it, but the middle and end look pretty decent. For some reason today, it just clicked and my fingers worked the way they should. This is about to make protective styling this fall and winter a breeze.



THAT IS HUGE! Good deal, KAI!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I did a google search (results here: https://www.google.com/search?q=how.....69i57j0l2.8307j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)  to try to find videos and pronunciation sites so that I could figure out how to pronounce the ingredient

*cupuaçu.*

Every site seems to report a different pronunciation.

HOWEVER, now that I've heard "koo-*pwah*-soo," it's always going to seem like it should be koo-pwah-soo to me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I did a google search (results here: https://www.google.com/search?q=how.....69i57j0l2.8307j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)  to try to find videos and pronunciation sites so that I could figure out how to pronounce the ingredient
> 
> *cupuaçu.*
> 
> Every site seems to report a different pronunciation.
> 
> HOWEVER, now that I've heard "koo-*pwah*-soo," it's always going to seem like it should be koo-pwah-soo to me.


I always say koo-pah-chu


----------



## PJaye

whosthatcurl said:


> I always say koo-pah-chu



I think that's a pokemon.  I've always pronounced it as koo-poo-ah-soo for some reason.


----------



## Anaisin

PJaye said:


> I think that's a pokemon.  I've always pronounced it as koo-poo-ah-soo for some reason.



Lol same


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My next hair project:

Figuring out how to create a decal to replicate this length check shirt, *which measures inches on both the front and the back of the t-shirt*:
http://naturalcocodoll.com


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My next hair project:
> 
> Figuring out how to create a decal to replicate this length check shirt, *which measures inches on both the front and the back of the t-shirt*:
> http://naturalcocodoll.com



How do they decide from where to START the 1-inch mark at the top?


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My next hair project:
> 
> Figuring out how to create a decal to replicate this length check shirt, *which measures inches on both the front and the back of the t-shirt*:
> http://naturalcocodoll.com



I want one of these shirts too.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> I want one of these shirts too.



Cost would come to around $36 for me, since it ships from the U.K. I'm going to try to replicate it first .


----------



## KinksAndInk

It annoys my soul when people go on and on about how xyz product is the worst product ever, it's crap, it's a waste of money, etc. Okay it didn't work for you, move on. One woman's trash is another woman's treasure. Stop raining on somebody else's parade and being so bitter over a hair product. Geesh.


----------



## Evolving78

Washed my hair. I used protein, but didn't need to use a Moisturizing conditioner... that was weird.. I will try this out once a week... 

I sat under the dryer, then I applied some oil and put my hair in a bun. I washed my hair Tuesday, so it was time again.


----------



## divachyk

With everything that's going on in my life right now and the amount of neglect and disrespect that is happening with my hair, I'd be bald if I still was relaxed.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My next hair project:
> 
> Figuring out how to create a decal to replicate this length check shirt, *which measures inches on both the front and the back of the t-shirt*:
> http://naturalcocodoll.com



I think THIS site (https://www.spreadshirt.com/length+check+shirt-A101425059) might allow me to do it! We'll see: I sent them an email.

I'm trying to get everything in place for my participation in Abena's (EmbraceNaturalBeauty) hair study. I believe the study includes monthly length checks.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My Wet Brush bristles are acting up. I rooted through all my hair stuff and found the Denman brush I bought from Sally's awhile back but have yet to use much.

I rewatched Naptural85's video on how to modify your Denman brush and did it.  Pretty simple!


In the "you might want to watch this next" feed was a video by OhGinelle about how to train your natural hair with a Denman brush. INTERESTING. I don't know if I can add that kind of time into my wash day. We'll see.


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I think THIS site (https://www.spreadshirt.com/length+check+shirt-A101425059) might allow me to do it! We'll see: I sent them an email.
> 
> I'm trying to get everything in place for my participation in Abena's (EmbraceNaturalBeauty) hair study. I believe the study includes monthly length checks.


That sounds interesting!


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> With everything that's going on in my life right now and the amount of neglect and disrespect that is happening with my hair, I'd be bald if I still was relaxed.


I'm wearing beanies, turbans, and my wig if I have to go somewhere fancy, or a professional setting.


----------



## beingofserenity

I finally got the best bun ever.  and now I'm no longer irritated by my hair as I was a few days ago.  For bunning, I have to use gel because nothing else smooths my hair enough or gets rid of flyaways.  Unfortunately, gel dries my hair out and makes is look super ashy.  So, it look like I have to apply a layer of beeswax and then a layer of gel.  The beeswax keeps my hair from reverting and shrinking and also provides moisture, while the gel keeps everything laid flat and professional looking.  It also takes away the stickiness of the beeswax.

Hope this helps someone else.  It's been a battle trying to keep my hair looking polished without resorting to some sort of weave.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> I'm wearing beanies, turbans, and my wig if I have to go somewhere fancy, or a professional setting.



Likewise but my hair is really dry because I'm not washing / conditioning frequently.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

beingofserenity said:


> I finally got the best bun ever.  and now I'm no longer irritated by my hair as I was a few days ago.  For bunning, I have to use gel because nothing else smooths my hair enough or gets rid of flyaways.  Unfortunately, gel dries my hair out and makes is look super ashy.  So, it look like I have to apply a layer of beeswax and then a layer of gel.  The beeswax keeps my hair from reverting and shrinking and also provides moisture, while the gel keeps everything laid flat and professional looking.  It also takes away the stickiness of the beeswax.
> 
> Hope this helps someone else.  It's been a battle trying to keep my hair looking polished without resorting to some sort of weave.



Wow. Thanks for sharing! So glad for you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

beingofserenity said:


> I finally got the best bun ever.  and now I'm no longer irritated by my hair as I was a few days ago.  For bunning, I have to use gel because nothing else smooths my hair enough or gets rid of flyaways.  Unfortunately, gel dries my hair out and makes is look super ashy.  So, it look like I have to apply a layer of beeswax and then a layer of gel.  The beeswax keeps my hair from reverting and shrinking and also provides moisture, while the gel keeps everything laid flat and professional looking.  It also takes away the stickiness of the beeswax.
> 
> Hope this helps someone else.  It's been a battle trying to keep my hair looking polished without resorting to some sort of weave.



What beeswax do you use? Where do you purchase it? How do you apply it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Likewise but my hair is really dry because I'm not washing / conditioning frequently.


I understand. lol I'm trying not to look like who did it and why! I feel like I have control over something when I clean or wash my hair. But you know I got OCD, so don't pay my looney butt any mind! lol I finished my paper....but the computer restarted when I was proofreading it. I lost it! It's gone! And I believe I saved an older version over what I was currently working on..


----------



## Royalq

Aaahhh, im such a hair dork. So i ordered some professional hair shears off amazon because my conair ones were just bending my hair and not cutting it. I think its one of the reasons i keep getting splits and ssks. Anyways my order finally came today and im so hype to trim my hair tomorrow. I tried it on a few ssks and splits and it cuts so sharp, like butter. Im planning to trim 1-1.5 inches. My ends are so weathered and beat up. The scissors came in a cute little leather protective case too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I understand. lol I'm trying not to look like who did it and why! I feel like I have control over something when I clean or wash my hair. But you know I got OCD, so don't pay my looney butt any mind! lol I finished my paper....but the computer restarted when I was proofreading it. I lost it! It's gone! And I believe I saved an older version over what I was currently working on..


----------



## SlimPickinz

Royalq said:


> Aaahhh, im such a hair dork. So i ordered some professional hair shears off amazon because my conair ones were just bending my hair and not cutting it. I think its one of the reasons i keep getting splits and ssks. Anyways my order finally came today and im so hype to trim my hair tomorrow. I tried it on a few ssks and splits and it cuts so sharp, like butter. Im planning to trim 1-1.5 inches. My ends are so weathered and beat up. The scissors came in a cute little leather protective case too.


You reminded me that I should trim my ends today.


----------



## Royalq

SlimPickinz said:


> You reminded me that I should trim my ends today.


Im hoping that with new sharper shears and a revamped hair regi that focuses on extra ends care i will be trimming my hair less this year. Last year i retained only 1 inch because i had to keep trimming and chasing weathered ends and ssks.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


>


I spent an hour trying to retrieve it. I tried to contact NASA to see if they could help!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I spent an hour trying to retrieve it. I tried to contact NASA to see if they could help!


Not NASA


----------



## SlimPickinz

Royalq said:


> Im hoping that with new sharper shears and a revamped hair regi that focuses on extra ends care i will be trimming my hair less this year. Last year i retained only 1 inch because i had to keep trimming and chasing weathered ends and ssks.


How often do you intend to trim? When I'm serious about gaining length I will dust monthly. If I'm doing more protective styling I'll do a quarterly 1/2 trim. I'm currently barely coming my hair  so I may need to cut an inch off today.


----------



## Royalq

SlimPickinz said:


> How often do you intend to trim? When I'm serious about gaining length I will dust monthly. If I'm doing more protective styling I'll do a quarterly 1/2 trim. I'm currently barely coming my hair  so I may need to cut an inch off today.


If all goes well I'm hoping to trim ever 3 months. I'm a very slow grower so trimming or dusting frequently will result in no gains. I gain about 3.5 inches a year, 4 if I protective style the whole year straight. So I need to keep my ends as healthy as possible to avoid unnecessary trimming.


----------



## divachyk

Did a light dusting since my hair are in small twists.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My Wet Brush bristles are acting up. I rooted through all my hair stuff and found the Denman brush I bought from Sally's awhile back but have yet to use much.
> 
> I rewatched Naptural85's video on how to modify your Denman brush and did it.  Pretty simple!
> 
> 
> In the "you might want to watch this next" feed was a video by OhGinelle about how to train your natural hair with a Denman brush. INTERESTING. I don't know if I can add that kind of time into my wash day. We'll see.



I did NOT like using the Denman brush. AT ALL.


----------



## Royalq

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I did NOT like using the Denman brush. AT ALL.


I liked it when i was a twa. But as my hair grew the denman became impossible to use. It started to inflict more damage on my hair


----------



## divachyk

Royalq said:


> I liked it when i was a twa. But as my hair grew the denman became impossible to use. It started to inflict more damage on my hair


What damage did you experience?


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I did NOT like using the Denman brush. AT ALL.


Was it the rubber base? That is what kept me from buying it years ago.


----------



## Saludable84

Royalq said:


> I liked it when i was a twa. But as my hair grew the denman became impossible to use. It started to inflict more damage on my hair



I'm sorry but a denman is not for Type 4 hair. I bought it and modified the bristles and it was still a bust. Gave it away to a Type 3 who said she would use it on her Type 4 daughter. I told her no, but #kanyeshrug 

Idk how Naptural doing it, and though we share the same hair type, that's one of the few things I cannot take from her.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Was it the rubber base? That is what kept me from buying it years ago.



I modified the Denman brush, per Naptural85's and others' advice, by removing every other row of teeth. Supposedly this makes it less damaging. I don't know if that was the reason that the remaining teeth wouldn't stay "standing up," but as I used it, one row of teeth started rotating and laying down due to my pulling it through my hair.

Also, it didn't glide through my hair like my Wet Brush does. So I ended up kinda using a picking motion with it to get through the bottom of the section, then moving up and using the picking motion again, etc.

I had a LOT of very, very slippery product in my hair. This mattered not.

It all just SEEMED to put a lot of tension on my hair, especially my ends.

Yeah. Not gerner be able to do it. No, nuhn uhn, not at this juncture.


----------



## Sharpened

@YvetteWithJoy I believe that rubber base, which was designed to reduce static in mainly white people's hair, can cause undue friction on ours, leading to future damage. The teeth bending enough to cause problems sounds like a defective product to me.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy and @Sharpened have you all heard of the Txturepro comb? I just saw the video below. She makes it look so easy though.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I modified the Denman brush, per Naptural85's and others' advice, by removing every other row of teeth. Supposedly this makes it less damaging. I don't know if that was the reason that the remaining teeth wouldn't stay "standing up," but as I used it, one row of teeth started rotating and laying down due to my pulling it through my hair.
> 
> Also, it didn't glide through my hair like my Wet Brush does. So I ended up kinda using a picking motion with it to get through the bottom of the section, then moving up and using the picking motion again, etc.
> 
> I had a LOT of very, very slippery product in my hair. This mattered not.
> 
> It all just SEEMED to put a lot of tension on my hair, especially my ends.
> 
> Yeah. Not gerner be able to do it. No, nuhn uhn, not at this juncture.



All of this. I used it with a ton of Aussie.Moist. And it still didn't work. Comon? 



Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I believe that rubber base, which was designed to reduce static in mainly white people's hair, can cause undue friction on ours, leading to future damage. The teeth bending enough to cause problems sounds like a defective product to me.



It's not defective. Just can't handle the hair because that's exactly what was happening to me  

I feel like low shine/high sheen affects usage too.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy and @Sharpened have you all heard of the Txturepro comb? I just saw the video below. She makes it look so easy though.



I feel like I have vaguely. Thanks for sharing, because I eventually want to find something that improves upon my Wet Brush, product quality-wise. Many bristles have sunk down into the base and won't stay up if I pull them back up (they resink). I'm over it. I'm now using my Ouidad Double Detangling Comb and my fingers. It's taking longer, but I utterly refuse to purchase a Wet Brush every 3 months or so. There's gotta be another option. I'm going to looking into the Txturepro. I can't remember why I remember hearing about it. Maybe it was a rave or because it was novel. I don't know!

Thanks, chica.  Off to Google (I don't think I'm going to make it to my church service today unless hubby just REALLY wants to go. I'm exhausted.)


----------



## Sharpened

@trueheartofgold I had seen it before but never picked it up to take a look because I have combs I barely use and think automatically "plastic=seams".

She has some beautiful hair, though.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> All of this. I used it with a ton of Aussie.Moist. And it still didn't work. Comon?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not defective. Just can't handle the hair because that's exactly what was happening to me
> 
> I feel like low shine/high sheen affects usage too.



Ooooo, @Saludable84. Thanks for the affirmation and for posting. This will save me thought, energy, money, research time, hair damage . . . yes, all that!  'Cause I might have tried to buy another if someone raved about it again.


----------



## Royalq

divachyk said:


> What damage did you experience?


It would cause too much tension no matter what product I used. Its too teeth-dense even though I took out some rows. The teeth are set up too close together for my hair texture. It would rip through tangles which lead to damage and split ends. When my hair was 4 inches long the Denman didn't have to travel far. But now my hair is 17 inches long and the Denman simply cannot travel the length of my hair without snagging. I got splits and broken ends messing with that brush.


----------



## beingofserenity

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What beeswax do you use? Where do you purchase it? How do you apply it? Thanks in advance!



I use murrays beeswax.  I think you can get it anywhere, walmart, beauty supply store. I smooth it on dry hair then apply gel after. No hard hair. Using oil this way wasn't enough for me.


----------



## Dee_33

Any recommendations for a protein and silicone free leave-in that's light?  My hair seems to hate CRN curl milk now. For whatever reason my hair is now hating all heavy products. I've clarified but anything heavier than apricot oil my hair hates.   I was back on team grease but now that's a no-go as well. Idk what's causing this change in my hair but I'll roll with it.


----------



## Saludable84

luving me said:


> Any recommendations for a protein and silicone free leave-in that's light?  My hair seems to hate CRN curl milk now. For whatever reason my hair is now hating all heavy products. I've clarified but anything heavier than apricot oil my hair hates.   I was back on team grease but now that's a no-go as well. Idk what's causing this change in my hair but I'll roll with it.



It might be the season. Oyin Hair Dew.


----------



## Lissa0821

Thinking about blow drying my hair weekly on wash day. I normally air dry in braids to wear wigs or slicked back for bun. My crown area gets so compact either way, more so with the bun.  I think stretching my hair would help. Not worried about heat damage because I will only use low heat once it straight enough and finish with cool air.


----------



## divachyk

Using very small sections works best for me when using the Denman.


----------



## NappyNelle

I'm very nervous about this hair appointment tomorrow. I hope my edges don't suffer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@luving me 
Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balance Leave-In. 

Very lightweight and a wonderful product indeed.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want to wash my hair... but I don't want to style it.


----------



## divachyk

Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 helped recover my hair from extreme dryness. Forgot how great this was.


----------



## Ayesha81

I need to start deep conditioning again. I used to deep condition under the dryer every wash. But for 3 years now the conditioner stays in for less than a minute and rinse...well my hairdresser does that. I used to deep condition every week the day of my hair appointment.


----------



## Royalq

So annoyed. Today was wash day and I shampooed then realized I only have half a packet of my protein treatment. Not nearly enough. And i was not about to go out and buy more. I tried to stretch is as much as i can but it wasnt nearly enough.  my hair doesnt feel as good as it usually does when I coat it it completely.


----------



## rileypak

KinksAndInk said:


> I want to wash my hair... but I don't want to style it.


This has been me lately!


----------



## KinksAndInk

rileypak said:


> This has been me lately!


I got new products in today so I'm over this


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> I want to wash my hair... but I don't want to style it.


I don't even wanna talk about the okie doke I pulled on my hair yesterday.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> I don't even wanna talk about the okie doke I pulled on my hair yesterday.


Lol what did you do??


----------



## Reinventing21

I think I have found my *holy grail of brushes*...  It is called the Tangle Buster (I think).  Just saw it at Walmart.  It says it is for brushing and detangling THICK, HEAVY and LONG hair.  It does not look like any brush I have ever seen.

Now when it says THICK I think they mean dense.  My hair is extremely dense and heavy.  It does not matter whether my hair is silky straight or not...my hair is FAT. The strands themselves are also FAT.  This brush feels heavenly!  It actually finds my scalp AND detangles with no pulling, ripping etc. 

My hair can NOT withstand paddle brushes, denman brushes  or the like. Those kinds of brushes pull/rip my hair and do not effectively penetrate the rainforest on my head.  TMI alert: I am hairy all over so...

 I have been waiting my whole life for a brush like this. I have not brushed my hair in AGES, because none of the brushes out there have worked for my hair. I think I will run out to get more in case they stop selling them.

BOTTOM LINE:  This brush is definitely made for thick and heavy hair.  If your hair looks 'thick' while natural, but thin when straightened, then your hair is not truly thick as in dense.  However, everyone is different so... I see this brush working great on any texture 1-4 as long as the hair and hair strands are dense and heavy.  Finer hair strand ladies may feel  it is to powerful on their scalp.


----------



## Ayesha81

"natural" products do not work on my hair at all.  Give me sulfates, fatty alcohols and cones and my hair is a soft and shiny world.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> Lol what did you do??


Did not exfoliate. Cut time on deep conditioning. Used leave in and sealed with a butter. I was so tired. I have more steps after deep conditioning, so I'm sure I'll pay for it later.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Reinventing21 said:


> I think I have found my *holy grail of brushes*...  It is called the Tangle Buster (I think).  Just saw it at Walmart.  It says it is for brushing and detangling THICK, HEAVY and LONG hair.  It does not look like any brush I have ever seen.
> 
> Now when it says THICK I think they mean dense.  My hair is extremely dense and heavy.  It does not matter whether my hair is silky straight or not...my hair is FAT. The strands themselves are also FAT.  This brush feels heavenly!  It actually finds my scalp AND detangles with no pulling, ripping etc.
> 
> My hair can NOT withstand paddle brushes, denman brushes  or the like. Those kinds of brushes pull/rip my hair and do not effectively penetrate the rainforest on my head.  TMI alert: I am hairy all over so...
> 
> I have been waiting my whole life for a brush like this. I have not brushed my hair in AGES, because none of the brushes out there have worked for my hair. I think I will run out to get more in case they stop selling them.
> 
> BOTTOM LINE:  This brush is definitely made for thick and heavy hair.  If your hair looks 'thick' while natural, but thin when straightened, then your hair is not truly thick as in dense.  However, everyone is different so... I see this brush working great on any texture 1-4 as long as the hair and hair strands are dense and heavy.  Finer hair strand ladies may feel  it is to powerful on their scalp.



Yes! So glad for you. I can only imagine how you feel when it's working on your hair.

Hmm.

My fine (thin-strand) yet very dense hair looks "fat" when natural but looks very thin when relaxed or flat ironed.

You feel I should not look into this brush? Do you think it would damage my strands, or just hurt my scalp?

Also, am I the only natural with such dense hair that my scalp never feels a brush or comb?!?? An afro pic, I guess, if I touch my scalp with it on purpose!


----------



## HaveSomeWine

Day 7 without washing my hair and it's as oily and greasy as ever. My scalp is itchy and disgusting but I'm too depressed to get up to wash it. I just don't have the energy, but it badly needs to be washed. Even without product my hair gets gross quickly. I want to start using just a shampoo bar and coconut oil to make things faster and easier on myself. I wonder if resigning to finger detangling for the time being is a bad idea. I just received the Silicon Mix and Renpure Leave In Conditioner I ordered but of course I won't be using it until I am in a more comfortable environment.


----------



## Evolving78

HaveSomeWine said:


> Day 7 without washing my hair and it's as oily and greasy as ever. My scalp is itchy and disgusting but I'm too depressed to get up to wash it. I just don't have the energy, but it badly needs to be washed. Even without product my hair gets gross quickly. I want to start using just a shampoo bar and coconut oil to make things faster and easier on myself. I wonder if resigning to finger detangling for the time being is a bad idea. I just received the Silicon Mix and Renpure Leave In Conditioner I ordered but of course I won't be using it until I am in a more comfortable environment.


Can you wash it in the shower?
When I'm not doing well emotionally and need to get control of something, I will wash my hair. You can wash, condition, and detangle with a wide toothed comb in there. That conditioner will give you the slip you need in the shower. After that, just put your hair in four big twists and call it a day. I understand about being in comfortable environments as well, but if you can, try that out.


----------



## Reinventing21

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes! So glad for you. I can only imagine how you feel when it's working on your hair.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> My fine (thin-strand) yet very dense hair looks "fat" when natural but looks very thin when relaxed or flat ironed.
> 
> You feel I should not look into this brush? Do you think it would damage my strands, or just hurt my scalp?
> 
> Also, am I the only natural with such dense hair that my scalp never feels a brush or comb?!?? An afro pic, I guess, if I touch my scalp with it on purpose!


Hmmmm....well for starters your hair is so beautiful! So I would not want to recommend anything that would hurt it.  Just going by this one pic of your hair, it looks softer and finer than mine. It does not look like high density hair but maybe medium density. You do say you cannot find your scalp when curly so maybe the brush would work.  What I like is that the rows of bristles are not connected and are flexible as you brush.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> Did not exfoliate. Cut time on deep conditioning. Used leave in and sealed with a butter. I was so tired. I have more steps after deep conditioning, so I'm sure I'll pay for it later.


 Hopefully your hair forgives you


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Reinventing21 said:


> Hmmmm....well for starters your hair is so beautiful! So I would not want to recommend anything that would hurt it.  Just going by this one pic of your hair, it looks softer and finer than mine. It does not look like high density hair but maybe medium density. You do say you cannot find your scalp when curly so maybe the brush would work.  What I like is that the rows of bristles are not connected and are flexible as you brush.



Aw, thanks!

Ha! My my hair in that picture (my avi) is in a twist out. That's why it looks all soft and behaved and stuff. 

Below is a link to today's wash-and-go. If you click on the photos in the post, then you can see my actual texture from a few different angles. If my hair is only medium density, I can't IMAGINE high density hair. 

My hair is almost exactly like Naptural85's, but shorter. I just don't have her styling skills, so it never looks like hers. 

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/fall-winter-wash-n-go-challenge.740985/page-114#post-23914827


----------



## Reinventing21

@YvetteWithJoy  I love your desription of your hair. So I took a peek and yes you have beautiful and lush hair!   Maybe the fineness of your strands makes it appear medium density. But back to the brush for your hair, if it is not broke...on the other hand you may love it! I do not know!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Reinventing21 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  I love your desription of your hair. So I took a peek and yes you have beautiful and lush hair!   Maybe the fineness of your strands makes it appear medium density. But back to the brush for your hair, if it is not broke...on the other hand you may love it! I do not know!!



LOL!

Aw! You are helping me like my hair. 

Maybe it is medium density!  LOL!

And, yes, there's just no way I can know without trying the brush. I mainly was wondering if you thought it would be damaging to fine strands. I wish there was a way for me to buy it, try it, and return it if I didn't like it.

Thank you so much for mentioning it. I'm going to put it on my list and think about whether to get one soon or not. 

I need to obtain it by June 1, if I'm going to use it. I've been on a small spending spree, trying to have everything in place before I begin participation in a yearlong hair growth study. For the yearlong duration of the study, I want to do the same things, use the same tools, use the same product combinations, etc. so that any change in growth rate can be attributed to the ONE new thing introduced, such as the new hair growth supplement they have me take. Because . . . If I change, for example, both the hair growth supplement AND a product or tool, then I can't be sure whether retention is due to a product's ingredient(s), the hair growth supplement, etc.

Anyhoo, thanks again!


----------



## Royalq

So I just discovered that I can fit a wig over my mini twists. I intended to keep the mini twists all summer so I'm happy that I can fit a lace front over it and it looks flat. So now I can get a short bob wig and a long straight one and wear those.


----------



## PJaye

HaveSomeWine said:


> Day 7 without washing my hair and it's as oily and greasy as ever. My scalp is itchy and disgusting but I'm too depressed to get up to wash it. I just don't have the energy, but it badly needs to be washed. Even without product my hair gets gross quickly. I want to start using just a shampoo bar and coconut oil to make things faster and easier on myself. I wonder if resigning to finger detangling for the time being is a bad idea. I just received the Silicon Mix and Renpure Leave In Conditioner I ordered but of course I won't be using it until I am in a more comfortable environment.



Cut some of the mind numbing steps by:
- Dampening your hair with a spray bottle and applying shampoo outside of the shower, or dilute some shampoo in an applicator bottle and apply to dry hair; scrub and cleanse while watching tv.  
- Hop into the shower, rinse, apply the dopest conditioner you own (CJ Repair Me, Joico MRB, Kenra MC and a Silicon Mix all work beautifully with this method), detangle in the shower, let the conditioner sit while you complete your ablutions, rinse your hair and hop back out
- Remove the excess water, apply a leave-in and seal before putting it into a bun and braiding the ends; let air dry

Or, apply a dope conditioner to dry hair, let it sit before detangling and rinsing; move on to the finishing products.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Hairobics at http://www.hairobicsallnatural.com has an up-to-40% Memorial Day discount on select products. I believe this sale ends on *May* 24th *26th.*

Apparently, the line creator (Stephanie Suthers) has SUPER long hair and credits the Hair & Scalp Booster and one of the oils (IIRC, or was it the leave-in???) for her growth and retention. I had to research the ingredient vegetable petroleum. She answers a question about it on her line's FaceBook page.
Y'all!  I'm so tempted due to the reviews and ingredients and discount prices, but I'm not supposed to be trialing at the moment. I just read through several of the LHCF interesting threads about the line creator and the products. I have a mock cart and am staring at the ingredients.

A random related LHCF thread: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/stephanie-suthers-hairobics.3493/

​


----------



## Dee_33

Any reviews yet on the Pantene Gold Line of products?  My niece loves this line, but she has natural 3b hair and I have relaxed 4a hair.  TIA


----------



## Destiny9109

I never thought I would see the day that I'm over wanting to try every product I see. I finally got my regimen down to less than 10 products.


----------



## Dee_33

My pj ways of the past are returning, I want to try so many new conditioners and leave-ins.  This will be an interesting summer for me and my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hairobics at http://www.hairobicsallnatural.com has an up-to-40% Memorial Day discount on select products. I believe this sale ends on May 24th.
> 
> Apparently, the line creator (Stephanie Suthers) has SUPER long hair and credits the Hair & Scalp Booster and one of the oils (IIRC, or was it the leave-in???) for her growth and retention. I had to research the ingredient vegetable petroleum. She answers a question about it on her line's FaceBook page.
> Y'all!  I'm so tempted due to the reviews and ingredients and discount prices, but I'm not supposed to be trialing at the moment. I just read through several of the LHCF interesting threads about the line creator and the products. I have a mock cart and am staring at the ingredients.
> 
> A random related LHCF thread: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/stephanie-suthers-hairobics.3493/
> 
> ​


I read that thread. I see she dusts a lot too. I know I do it, but it helps. I need to invest in some quality scissors. It will be awhile before I can get some. I would like to wait until August to do so. 
That scalp booster sounds nice, but I don't need to try anymore products. I did find a mask I really like at Sally's though. I didn't buy.


----------



## Evolving78

I need help with my DD'  Wash N Go ladies. How can I protect my daughter's hair at night? The putting it in twists aren't working.


----------



## Coilystep

shortdub78 said:


> I need help with my Wash N Go ladies. How can I protect my daughter's hair at night? The putting it in twists aren't working.


I keep my hair loose in my bonnet.  I wear a loc soc occasionally. How old is she? Will she keep a bonnet on?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

luving me said:


> Any reviews yet on the Pantene Gold Line of products?  My niece loves this line, but she has natural 3b hair and I have relaxed 4a hair.  TIA



Naptutal85 did a review and demo on YouTube.


----------



## Dee_33

^^^you rock, thanks.


----------



## Evolving78

Coilystep said:


> I keep my hair loose in my bonnet.  I wear a loc soc occasionally. How old is she? Will she keep a bonnet on?


She is 9 years old. She can keep a bonnet on. Thanks! Have you used that Ecostyler Flaxseed gel? I was thinking about getting that for her.


----------



## trueheartofgold

Look at all this hair! Some people are saying it's not hers but I don't know. All I know is that it's a whole lot!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Destiny9109 said:


> I never thought I would see the day that I'm over wanting to try every product I see. I finally got my regimen down to less than 10 products.



What got you there?

My regimen is right at 10 "categories":

Chelating cleanser once a month
Scalp stimulating cleanser
Strands cleanser
Protein treatment
Protein-free DC
Balancing DC
AVJ
Sealant
Detangling leave in
Styler (gel and mousse)
But now that I've just recently learned about how critical the scalp is, that's kicked up my product exploration again (the Cantu ACV rinse, the DIY CurlyProverbz hair growth oil, the Hairobics scalp products, etc.).

I need free! I need deliverance! Lol.


----------



## Dee_33

Had my hair cut from apl to shoulder length today. Think I'll have another inch or two cut next week.  Quite possibly may end up in a pixie by July lol.


----------



## Sharpened

I went from wash and go to shrunken fro in less than one day. That is some quick moisture loss. Yeah, sealing oils are a must, with or without gel.


----------



## Evolving78

trueheartofgold said:


> Look at all this hair! Some people are saying it's not hers but I don't know. All I know is that it's a whole lot!


That is not her hair! Lol she play too much!


----------



## trueheartofgold

shortdub78 said:


> That is not her hair! Lol she play too much!



Lol! I thought it was hers!


----------



## Evolving78

trueheartofgold said:


> Lol! I thought it was hers!


Looks like a bear is sitting on top of her head!


----------



## beingofserenity

I think I love serums. The ones with tons of cones. I think I prefer them to oil! I just got a fine tooth comb through a section of my hair because it was coated in a Coney serum. I really don't think I'll ever buy anything without sulfates and silicone again. Slip like woah!


----------



## rileypak

trueheartofgold said:


> Look at all this hair! Some people are saying it's not hers but I don't know. All I know is that it's a whole lot!


I don't know if it's growing from her scalp or not, but whew it just looks like it's hot having alladat!


----------



## Destiny9109

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What got you there?
> 
> My regimen is right at 10 "categories":
> 
> Chelating cleanser once a month
> Scalp stimulating cleanser
> Strands cleanser
> Protein treatment
> Protein-free DC
> Balancing DC
> AVJ
> Sealant
> Detangling leave in
> Styler (gel and mousse)
> But now that I've just recently learned about how critical the scalp is, that's kicked up my product exploration again (the Cantu ACV rinse, the DIY CurlyProverbz hair growth oil, the Hairobics scalp products, etc.).
> 
> I need free! I need deliverance! Lol.



I think the main thing for me was to stop looking for the "perfect" product, when the ones I had were already, or were close enough and that my routine was more important. At one point I was buying products trying to figure out how to incorporate them or trying to introduce a new method I saw and didn't need to. I'm relaxed if that matters.


Clarifying/chelating shampoo
Moisturizing shampoo
Moisturizing deep conditioner
Protein treatment
liquid leave in(protein)
Serum
Moisturizer
Give or take a setting lotion, lately I've been using a leave in to rollerset and it works pretty well.


----------



## Destiny9109

shortdub78 said:


> That is not her hair! Lol she play too much!


Lol is it a crochet? Why did the shot change quick when she was about to show her scalp lol


----------



## trueheartofgold

shortdub78 said:


> Looks like a bear is sitting on top of her head!



I burst out laughing! Now that I looked at it again I can see that it looks off! 



rileypak said:


> I don't know if it's growing from her scalp or not, but whew it just looks like it's hot having alladat!



It sure looks hot and heavy!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I had a great and horrible hair dream all at the same time.

I dreamt my hair was at the bottom of my butt stretched but then I somehow got drain cleaner on the part closest to my ear on the left side and the hair just melted off that section. That 1/4 of my hair by my ear was completely bald. 

The last part was so scary that it woke me up.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy I think I saw you mentioned this but I'm not sure. Have you ever tried the Mielle Organics Edge Gel? If so, how what do you think of the product?


----------



## Lissa0821

The crown area of my head got very brittle and dry over the years from relaxing. At the point I decided to transition to natural, with the last relaxer, it fallen out completely leaving me with a smooth  bald spot in the center of my head. I did everything I could to style my hair around it.  For months every time I put a deep conditioner or leave in conditioner in my head, I applied it to that area first.  I put JBCO on this area several times a week.  Here I am today and has fully grown in and is soft.  The hair itself is softer and really fine compared to the rest of my fine hair.  But I thank God it is no longer see through. Hopefully by the end of this year I will get a good trim and get rid of that dreaded W in the bottom of my hairline in the back.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I think I saw you mentioned this but I'm not sure. Have you ever tried the Mielle Organics Edge Gel? If so, how what do you think of the product?



It may be a great edge gel. It's hard for me to know: This new, one jar of it is the only one I've ever owned in life, so I have no comparison to know whether it's good or not. I'm not used to applying edge gel, so I may be too light handed, I don't know. I do known that it mixes with some products and not with others. It flaked over my Kinky Curly Curling Custard when I applied the edge gel to my edges and it dried.


----------



## Royalq

trueheartofgold said:


> Look at all this hair! Some people are saying it's not hers but I don't know. All I know is that it's a whole lot!


Its not hers. Notice when shes brushing it she cleverly turns the brush slightly side ways so the bristles dont catch. Also when she was trying to show her scalp the clip abruptly switched. She aint slick.


----------



## Royalq

Destiny9109 said:


> Lol is it a crochet? Why did the shot change quick when she was about to show her scalp lol


Now you know good and well why the shot switched lmao. It looks like crotchet. And who brushes their natural hair DRY with a PADDLE BRUSH? Thats a huge no. Shes not even good at faking. Should have used a wide tooth comb. 

So i trimmed of about 2-3 inches throughout my hair. My ends were a mess. So many ssks and splits. Im going to really baby my ends and try and put castor oil every night. My retention for the past year and a half has been zero because of trashy ends. Its my fault for not listening to my hair and tryning to do stuff it didnt want to do. Worse area is my crown as usual. The hair there is always so thick and wiry and dry. Even the scalp in my crown feels weird.


----------



## vevster

Don't you love the aftermath of hair cleansing?  I love rinsing my bottles, jars, clips, combs, and brushes, etc.  in the sink and putting them away.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

I finally tried a shampoo bar and I'm blown away. It cleansed my hair while providing plenty of slip so that I was able to detangle my hair. It was very moisturizing, almost like I was using conditioner in my hair rather than shampoo. It left my hair extremely soft. I used coconut oil as a leave in after rinsing the shampoo bar suds from my hair. I used the J.R. Liggett's Jojoba and Peppermint Shampoo Bar. It smells wonderfully of peppermint.


----------



## Saludable84

vevster said:


> Don't you love the aftermath of hair cleansing?  I love rinsing my bottles, jars, clips, combs, and brushes, etc.  in the sink and putting them away.


I think what you meant was "Don't you love when wash day is over?" Because it's the only reason I cut arms out of one day of exercise.


----------



## Saludable84

Royalq said:


> So i trimmed of about 2-3 inches throughout my hair. My ends were a mess. So many ssks and splits. Im going to really baby my ends and try and put castor oil every night. My retention for the past year and a half has been zero because of trashy ends. Its my fault for not listening to my hair and tryning to do stuff it didnt want to do. Worse area is my crown as usual. The hair there is always so thick and wiry and dry. Even the scalp in my crown feels weird.



My crown is the same way except its thready and dry. I can put my crown in 6 sections alone on wash day. 4 does the job "barely". I also use the most product in this area. 

I've always worried about my ends since I was bonelaxed and transitioned to texlaxed so now that I'm natural, it's just a natural fear. I was using oil, but oil still dries so I've been using heavier butters and found greases and pomades that work with my hair. 

The only solution that has worked for both was heavy sealing. It's a lot of product, but it works. Just a suggestion


----------



## Royalq

Saludable84 said:


> My crown is the same way except its thready and dry. I can put my crown in 6 sections alone on wash day. 4 does the job "barely". I also use the most product in this area.
> 
> I've always worried about my ends since I was bonelaxed and transitioned to texlaxed so now that I'm natural, it's just a natural fear. I was using oil, but oil still dries so I've been using heavier butters and found greases and pomades that work with my hair.
> 
> The only solution that has worked for both was heavy sealing. It's a lot of product, but it works. Just a suggestion


I'm in mini twists and I only just now started using Castor oil and shea butter mixes on my ends. I slather it on and the next morning my ends feel so nice! I didn't even know what soft and smooth ends feel like. I hope my current regimen works for me outside of the twists.


----------



## Saludable84

Royalq said:


> I'm in mini twists and I only just now started using Castor oil and shea butter mixes on my ends. I slather it on and the next morning my ends feel so nice! I didn't even know what soft and smooth ends feel like. I hope my current regimen works for me outside of the twists.



Yes. Soft ends are beautiful.


----------



## Lissa0821

I just watch a Youtube video of a woman who had not washed her hair in six months. The amount of debris, caked up gel in her braids was off the chain. She said she was busy and she wears wigs all the time. So her hair is constantly under a wig cap. I was grossed out and fascinated at the same watching.


----------



## Coilystep

Lissa0821 said:


> I just watch a Youtube video of a woman who had not washed her hair in six months. The amount of debris, caked up gel in her braids was off the chain. She said she was busy and she wears wigs all the time. So her hair is constantly under a wig cap. I was grossed out and fascinated at the same watching.


 Link so we can all see this triffling.....How do you go six months. She mine as well shave it all off if she doesn't want to take care of it and just wears a wig anyway. Why on earth would you share something like that with the world?


----------



## rileypak

Why is this Curls Dynasty shipping so high?!?!?!!!!?!?!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

The only cowash cleanser I thought was decent was As I Am. I don't need anymore moisture for my hair, but have been trying to find something my DD could use in the shower a couple of times a week for a wash n go.

Oh and that Cantu ACV rinse had her scalp burning.

i tried the Macadamia Oil repair masque. I will be getting the bigger jar. My hair feels soft and hydrated. Now I need a good protein masque.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Length check shirts.

I had to try to do a DIY: I only want a both-front-and-back-measuring one, and I could only find one like that in the U.K.

Issues: My DIY shirt's material is stretchy.  Yeah: I figured out the issue with that AFTER donning it. 

I'm starting to think it is more effective to just use a measuring tape. 

(Photos enlarge upon click.)


----------



## Lissa0821

Coilystep said:


> Link so we can all see this triffling.....How do you go six months. She mine as well shave it all off if she doesn't want to take care of it and just wears a wig anyway. Why on earth would you share something like that with the world?



Here you go


----------



## Coilystep

Lissa0821 said:


> Here you go


She's disgusting. All that hair is wasted on her


----------



## rileypak

Lissa0821 said:


> Here you go


----------



## Lissa0821

Coilystep said:


> She's disgusting. All that hair is wasted on her


 I did watch the video she made in response to the comments she receive from this video. She rolling her eyes, being stank and sarcastic about what was said. She stands by the notion her hair benefited from not being washed.  She looked like a straight clown to me, I had a good laugh on her behalf.


----------



## PJaye

shortdub78 said:


> The only cowash cleanser I thought was decent was As I Am. I don't need anymore moisture for my hair, but have been trying to find something my DD could use in the shower a couple of times a week for a wash n go.
> 
> Oh and that Cantu ACV rinse had her scalp burning.
> 
> i tried the Macadamia Oil repair masque. I will be getting the bigger jar. My hair feels soft and hydrated. Now I need a good protein masque.



Have you tried the Eden Body Works or Jane Carter Cowashes?


----------



## PJaye

Lissa0821 said:


> Here you go



She should've taken that to the grave.  That was nasty as hell.


----------



## Evolving78

PJaye said:


> Have you tried the Eden Body Works or Jane Carter Cowashes?


No I haven't. Most of the ones I have tried are stripping. They feel nice going on, but once they are rinsed out, the hair feels dry. That's why I just stick with shampoos for our hair. We both have low porosity hair. Hers is more low than mine, since I'm chemically treated.


----------



## Evolving78

Lissa0821 said:


> I did watch the video she made in response to the comments she receive from this video. She rolling her eyes, being stank and sarcastic about what was said. She stands by the notion her hair benefited from not being washed.  She looked like a straight clown to me, I had a good laugh on her behalf.


She has to be depressed. She goes too long washing her hair period. That's why her skin is not healthy either. 
She needs to cut her hair. It's obviously too much for her to handle.


----------



## vevster

My color treated high po hair is loving this moisturizing technique:

Moisture lotion: a moisture milk followed by an oil sealant.

I focus on the ends and back first.   I then put a shower cap and take my morning shower. After dressing and makeup, my hair is good to style and go.


----------



## PJaye

shortdub78 said:


> No I haven't. Most of the ones I have tried are stripping. They feel nice going on, but once they are rinsed out, the hair feels dry. That's why I just stick with shampoos for our hair. We both have low porosity hair. Hers is more low than mine, since I'm chemically treated.



Although I'm not lo-po, my hair becomes easily stripped by cleansers; so I need something very mild that's ultra softening and moisturizing while providing an incredible amount of slip.  That's a huge task for all but a small number of cleansers, and the ones I listed above fit that bill and perform stupendously.  I highly recommend all three.


----------



## Cattypus1

Lissa0821 said:


> Here you go


I can't with her!  What a mess. Beautiful head of hair just mistreating it.


----------



## Alma Petra

shortdub78 said:


> The only cowash cleanser I thought was decent was As I Am. I don't need anymore moisture for my hair, but have been trying to find something my DD could use in the shower a couple of times a week for a wash n go.
> 
> Oh and that Cantu ACV rinse had her scalp burning.
> 
> i tried the Macadamia Oil repair masque. I will be getting the bigger jar. My hair feels soft and hydrated. Now I need a good protein masque.



How was your experience with the As I Am Cowash? Did you find it stripping?


----------



## Alma Petra

PJaye said:


> Although I'm not lo-po, my hair becomes easily stripped by cleansers; so I need something very mild that's ultra softening and moisturizing while providing an incredible amount of slip.  That's a huge task for all but a small number of cleansers, and the ones I listed above fit that bill and perform stupendously.  I highly recommend all three.



How do the three compare to each other from your experience?


----------



## PJaye

Alma Petra said:


> How do the three compare to each other from your experience?



My experiences are as follows:

JC Conditioning & Cleansing Cowash – has a thick, creamy consistency; feels very emollient during application, like a highly effective DC; offers excellent slip; cleans, softens and moisturizes well (cons: none)

JC Creamy Cleansing Conditioner – has a thick, creamy consistency with excellent slip; applies very well; cleansed deeply without stripping; softened and moisturized well (possible cons: gives good moisture, but not as moisturizing as the aforementioned JC Cowash; comes in a bottle with a pump)

JC Curls to Go Cowash - has a very thin, creamy consistency; applies easily; offers a ridiculous amount of slip; cleans, softens and moisturizes well (possible cons: gave good softness, but to a lesser degree than the previous two JC cleansers; contains a cone)

Eden Body Works Cowash - has a thinner, creamy consistency; applies very well; offers excellent slip; cleans and softens well (possible cons: contains a protein; moisturizes and softens to a lesser degree than the JC cleansers)

FWIW:  As I Am Coconut CoWash – has a thick, creamy consistency; applies and cleanses well; offers OK slip; produces subpar moisture; offers no softness whatsoever (possible con: have to add a gaggle of oil in order to increase its effectiveness).  HTH!


----------



## Evolving78

Alma Petra said:


> How was your experience with the As I Am Cowash? Did you find it stripping?


It was ok. Not something I would buy again and it comes in a jar..
The Silk Dreams shampoo is the most gentle shampoo I have ever used in my life. It doesn't sud at all. It may foam a bit. But it leaves your hair feeling very soft, hydrated, and helps with detangling. You can't get it on the ground, but I would order it. You can't go wrong. I'm very big on sulfates and I love suds. But none of my shampoos are stripping. I don't have oily hair either. I just get product buildup easily. 
The owner is moderator Supergirl. 
If you are looking for something on the ground, try Mielle organics shampoo, mane choice, design essentials avocado detangling shampoo. These are gentle, will provide slip and moisture. Co cleansers seems to just leave something undesirable behind for me. I didn't care for WEN either, but that seems to work for others. WEN left my hair feeling stripped.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

HaveSomeWine said:


> I finally tried a shampoo bar and I'm blown away. It cleansed my hair while providing plenty of slip so that I was able to detangle my hair. It was very moisturizing, almost like I was using conditioner in my hair rather than shampoo. It left my hair extremely soft. I used coconut oil as a leave in after rinsing the shampoo bar suds from my hair. I used the J.R. Liggett's Jojoba and Peppermint Shampoo Bar. It smells wonderfully of peppermint.



Thanks for sharing. I want to try this. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## HaveSomeWine

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for sharing. I want to try this. Where did you purchase it?


Iherb.com
https://www.iherb.com/pr/J-R-Liggett-s-Old-Fashioned-Bar-Shampoo-Jojoba-Peppermint-3-5-oz-99-g/27599


They also have other shampoo bars besides the one I ordered.
https://www.iherb.com/search?kw=Shampoo+bar


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

HaveSomeWine said:


> I finally tried a shampoo bar and I'm blown away. It cleansed my hair while providing plenty of slip so that I was able to detangle my hair. It was very moisturizing, almost like I was using conditioner in my hair rather than shampoo. It left my hair extremely soft. I used coconut oil as a leave in after rinsing the shampoo bar suds from my hair. I used the J.R. Liggett's Jojoba and Peppermint Shampoo Bar. It smells wonderfully of peppermint.



@CurlyMoo, I ordered samples of several of the different versions of this shampoo bar (from the brand's website). I will compare them to the 22nd Century Shampooo Bar and try to remember to let you know how they compare.

I'm on the hunt for a comparable alternative. Just in case.


----------



## LushLox

Coilystep said:


> Link so we can all see this triffling.....How do you go six months. She mine as well shave it all off if she doesn't want to take care of it and just wears a wig anyway. Why on earth would you share something like that with the world?



Slightly aside I keep hearing about people who don't shampoo, don't co-wash just wash their hair with hot/warm water and apparently their hair is thriving; shiny, healthy etc. Maybe I'm being conned but I do like the feel of a cleanser on my scalp, water on it's own is not going to do it.


----------



## Saludable84

Lissa0821 said:


> Here you go



Scust 

I'm going to be the minority on this one.... she's trying to make a point that I don't think she knows she's making. Like a good experiment poorly executed.


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> She has to be depressed. She goes too long washing her hair period. That's why her skin is not healthy either.
> She needs to cut her hair. It's obviously too much for her to handle.



Nah. She just doesn't care. Her entire attitude is "whatever". She just probably doesn't take care of herself overall. 

Also, she said she doesn't know when she will get the time to even do a video or wash and she was sick so "since she had the time". She doesn't make time for herself.


----------



## Lissa0821

Saludable84 said:


> Scust
> 
> I'm going to be the minority on this one.... she's trying to make a point that I don't think she knows she's making. Like a good experiment poorly executed.



I actually agree with you. My takeaway from this video is that her hair was not harmed by not washing it for six months. She had a good amount of new growth.  It's just a gross concept.  There is no way her hair did not  smell. Can you imagine how dirty the water was when she finally washed it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> Scust
> 
> I'm going to be the minority on this one.... she's trying to make a point that I don't think she knows she's making. Like a good experiment poorly executed.





This time I was wise, understood my limits, and did not watch.


----------



## Alma Petra

PJaye said:


> My experiences are as follows:
> 
> JC Conditioning & Cleansing Cowash – has a thick, creamy consistency; feels very emollient during application, like a highly effective DC; offers excellent slip; cleans, softens and moisturizes well (cons: none)
> 
> JC Creamy Cleansing Conditioner – has a thick, creamy consistency with excellent slip; applies very well; cleansed deeply without stripping; softened and moisturized well (possible cons: gives good moisture, but not as moisturizing as the aforementioned JC Cowash; comes in a bottle with a pump)
> 
> JC Curls to Go Cowash - has a very thin, creamy consistency; applies easily; offers a ridiculous amount of slip; cleans, softens and moisturizes well (possible cons: gave good softness, but to a lesser degree than the previous two JC cleansers; contains a cone)
> 
> Eden Body Works Cowash - has a thinner, creamy consistency; applies very well; offers excellent slip; cleans and softens well (possible cons: contains a protein; moisturizes and softens to a lesser degree than the JC cleansers)
> 
> FWIW:  As I Am Coconut CoWash – has a thick, creamy consistency; applies and cleanses well; offers OK slip; produces subpar moisture; offers no softness whatsoever (possible con: have to add a gaggle of oil in order to increase its effectiveness).  HTH!



This is a great review!  so much!

I am now super tempted to try that first Jane Carter Conditioning and Cleansing Cowash you mentioned. I will try to look for a way to get it to ship to me in Ireland. 

Meanwhile I think I'll grab the As I Am Cowash since it's easy to get my hands on. I will report back with my results.




shortdub78 said:


> It was ok. Not something I would buy again and it comes in a jar..
> The Silk Dreams shampoo is the most gentle shampoo I have ever used in my life. It doesn't sud at all. It may foam a bit. But it leaves your hair feeling very soft, hydrated, and helps with detangling. You can't get it on the ground, but I would order it. You can't go wrong. I'm very big on sulfates and I love suds. But none of my shampoos are stripping. I don't have oily hair either. I just get product buildup easily.
> The owner is moderator Supergirl.
> If you are looking for something on the ground, try Mielle organics shampoo, mane choice, design essentials avocado detangling shampoo. These are gentle, will provide slip and moisture. Co cleansers seems to just leave something undesirable behind for me. I didn't care for WEN either, but that seems to work for others. WEN left my hair feeling stripped.



Mielle Organics actually have a detangling cowash cleanser. Have you tried it?

Another candidate is the Camille Rose Naturals Caramel Cowash. Has anyone of you ladies tried it?


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @CurlyMoo, I ordered samples of several of the different versions of this shampoo bar (from the brand's website). I will compare them to the 22nd Century Shampooo Bar and try to remember to let you know how they compare.
> 
> I'm on the hunt for a comparable alternative. Just in case.



Yes pleaaaase do that! When I read about this bar, I immediatelly remembered your enticing review about the 22nd Century bar and I wondered how it would compare to that one. Can't wait to hear what you think. Btw can the 22nd C W shampoo bar be used on a daily basis or would it be too stripping for that?

And I have another question for your kind self: do you have any idea how the CRN penetrating DC would compare to Mielle's Babassu DC?

TIA!


----------



## Saludable84

Lissa0821 said:


> I actually agree with you. My takeaway from this video is that her hair was not harmed by not washing it for six months. She had a good amount of new growth.  It's just a gross concept.  There is no way her hair did not  smell. Can you imagine how dirty the water was when she finally washed it.



I look at water only washing (WoW) that doesn't use shampoo. Another poster mentioned it yesterday I believe. It's mainly allowing the hair to rely on its own sebum production. The girl in the video seemed to have good growth, her hair was not dry and her shedding seemed pretty normal. I thought it would be more. Her new growth even looked healthy. Her hair looked healthy. 

In contrast, with WoW, there is still some kind of rinsing. Care to the hair. She made a good point, but it's not like it was intentional. She was just gross and felt it was okay. I can also imagine what it took to clean her hair.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This time I was wise, understood my limits, and did not watch.



Nah girl. I had to see that. Ain't. No. Way.


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This time I was wise, understood my limits, and did not watch.



Why did I start laughing loud when I read this lol... I can totally relate.


----------



## rileypak

Love the tingling of the Cantu ACV Root Rinse!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Yes pleaaaase do that! When I read about this bar, I immediatelly remembered your enticing review about the 22nd Century bar and I wondered how it would compare to that one. Can't wait to hear what you think. Btw can the 22nd C W shampoo bar be used on a daily basis or would it be too stripping for that?
> 
> And I have another question for your kind self: do you have any idea how the CRN penetrating DC would compare to Mielle's Babassu DC?
> 
> TIA!



Hi, lady! We're vibing! 

I'm riding home from church and can't tap a full response with my phone right now, but I'll respond later. If a few days go by and I forget to reply, if it's alright with you, please ask me again.


----------



## Coilystep

LushLox said:


> Slightly aside I keep hearing about people who don't shampoo, don't co-wash just wash their hair with hot/warm water and apparently their hair is thriving; shiny, healthy etc. Maybe I'm being conned but I do like the feel of a cleanser on my scalp, water on it's own is not going to do it.


With water only washing there is still a level of grooming taking place and water only washers are not applying gels or other products that are trapping dirt and other particles to the hair and scalp.


----------



## blackeyes31626

I went alllll the way to Target to get some Oyin j&b and they didn't have any or any other Oyin product. smh 
I just grabbed a bottle of Curls lavish curls moisturizer bc my hair is super dry. Aaugh!!!


----------



## LushLox

Coilystep said:


> With water only washing there is still a level of grooming taking place and water only washers are not applying gels or other products that are trapping dirt and other particles to the hair and scalp.



I don't dispute it; it clearly works for some, simply that I cannot do it myself.


----------



## NaturalShe94

luving me said:


> The shedding has stopped, thank God.  I guess my hair hates Mizani products because I went to the salon and had the stylist use Moroccan oil products and the shedding stopped, this is a pic of the line she used;



Oooo I have this line. I love it. It's pricey, but worth it. I've been using the Moroccan Oil line for some years, then I had stopped, and now I've started back again.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, lady! We're vibing!
> 
> I'm riding home from church and can't tap a full response with my phone right now, but I'll respond later. If a few days go by and I forget to reply, if it's alright with you, please ask me again.



Hi dear @YvetteWithJoy! 
Sure I could write you a reminder in a few days time. Can't wait for those reviews!


----------



## Sharpened

My shedding is increasing again and I have severe thinning in the crown, especially towards the front/side area. Blood work says I am fine. Please, y'all, enjoy your hair while you are young.


----------



## Dayjoy

blackeyes31626 said:


> I went alllll the way to Target to get some Oyin j&b and they didn't have any or any other Oyin product. smh
> I just grabbed a bottle of Curls lavish curls moisturizer bc my hair is super dry. Aaugh!!!


Um-hmm.  Just one Oyin product, but there are multiple shelves of Shea Moisture products.  Target pissed me off with that months back.  Can't find my Oyin, can't find my KBB...just disrespectful.


----------



## LushLox

luving me said:


> The shedding has stopped, thank God.  I guess my hair hates Mizani products because I went to the salon and had the stylist use Moroccan oil products and the shedding stopped, this is a pic of the line she used;





NaturalShe94 said:


> Oooo I have this line. I love it. It's pricey, but worth it. I've been using the Moroccan Oil line for some years, then I had stopped, and now I've started back again.



Yeah it's a nice line, I've used most of their products. I'm really liking their Repair Shampoo; it's gorgeous, although I'm not sure if the £16/$20 they're asking for it is worth it  but there you are. It's the sort of line that if you use all of the products, shampoo, treatment, oil, styling products you get a really nice result.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@Coilystep, I saw this and thought of you. Have you tried the Beautiful Textures curl defining moisturizer paired with the gel?



I never would have thought to trial this one. It's not expensive, and she makes it sound like such a good, under-the-radar product worth trying. I'm not going to jump, because I ordered a new-to-me Soultanicals gelly:






*Description on the website:*
Soultanicals SPRUNG Coil Boosting Gelly provides great curl definition without the shrinkage. Works great for twist-outs, coils, wash-n-gos and edge smoothing.

Perfect for kinks that shrink
Crunch-free curl definition
Medium/Strong Hold
Frizz Control
Clumps & Elongates curls
Provides hang time
INSTRUCTIONS: Apply Sprung evenly in sections to very wet hair (to reduce frizz). Moisten with water or our Frizz Whiz Curl Defining Leave-In. Smooth into each section from roots to ends. Allow hair to air dry, do not touch hair while it is drying or it will start to frizz. When dried, gently scrunch out the crunch.

TIP- The thicker & tighter the coils, use more product. Loose, more wavier curls, use less. Use more product for very clumped curls and use less product if you want more volume.

COIL BOOSTING INGREDIENTS: Distilled Water Infusion of Nettle, Saw Palmetto & Horsetail, Pro Vitamin B5, Wheat Germ Oil, Jojoba Oil, Cellulose Gum, Sodium Lactate, Sodium Carbomer, Ginseng, Phthalate-Free Fragrance, Gluconodeltalactone & Potassium Sorbate- all gelled up in love.


----------



## Coilystep

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Coilystep, I saw this and thought of you. Have you tried the Beautiful Textures curl defining moisturizer paired with the gel?
> 
> 
> 
> I never would have thought to trial this one. It's not expensive, and she makes it sound like such a good, under-the-radar product worth trying. I'm not going to jump, because I ordered a new-to-me Soultanicals gelly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Description on the website:*
> Soultanicals SPRUNG Coil Boosting Gelly provides great curl definition without the shrinkage. Works great for twist-outs, coils, wash-n-gos and edge smoothing.
> 
> Perfect for kinks that shrink
> Crunch-free curl definition
> Medium/Strong Hold
> Frizz Control
> Clumps & Elongates curls
> Provides hang time
> INSTRUCTIONS: Apply Sprung evenly in sections to very wet hair (to reduce frizz). Moisten with water or our Frizz Whiz Curl Defining Leave-In. Smooth into each section from roots to ends. Allow hair to air dry, do not touch hair while it is drying or it will start to frizz. When dried, gently scrunch out the crunch.
> 
> TIP- The thicker & tighter the coils, use more product. Loose, more wavier curls, use less. Use more product for very clumped curls and use less product if you want more volume.
> 
> COIL BOOSTING INGREDIENTS: Distilled Water Infusion of Nettle, Saw Palmetto & Horsetail, Pro Vitamin B5, Wheat Germ Oil, Jojoba Oil, Cellulose Gum, Sodium Lactate, Sodium Carbomer, Ginseng, Phthalate-Free Fragrance, Gluconodeltalactone & Potassium Sorbate- all gelled up in love.


Beautiful textures equals white flake city for me. I can't remember what I paired it with though. 

I wouldn't mind trying the soultanticals. Although I would prefer to get it on the ground.


----------



## Coilystep

@YvetteWithJoy  it's out of stock


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Coilystep said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  it's out of stock View attachment 400235



Did you put your email address in? I put mine in for another product and they notified me when they got more, and it was only a couple of days before they restocked. Incidentally, that product is out of stock already again! Guess we gotta buy QUICK during this sale.


----------



## DeepBluSea

I took the plunge and colored my hair. Now  you girls lead me in the right direction for a regimen for color treated hair.


----------



## sarumoki

Just once I want to see a box braids tutorial where the girl in the video is having half as much of a hard time as I am right now.


----------



## Colocha

Ayyyyyy! I can wrap my loose, damp hair into a bun (the kind that twists into itself, not the fold over kind) with no hair tie and just one roller pin. I discovered this after a weekend of wearing a twistout ponytail that I had no time to wash. This is a huge milestone for me. Perhaps no more unsightly twist buns in my future now that I can do this reliably.


----------



## imaginary

@YvetteWithJoy and @Coilystep Have you guys tried the twist and define cream? It's a pretty good detangler I find, I just can't use it on soaking wet hair because it feels weird.


----------



## Coilystep

imaginary said:


> @YvetteWithJoy and @Coilystep Have you guys tried the twist and define cream? It's a pretty good detangler I find, I just can't use it on soaking wet hair because it feels weird.


I have not.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

imaginary said:


> @YvetteWithJoy and @Coilystep Have you guys tried the twist and define cream? It's a pretty good detangler I find, I just can't use it on soaking wet hair because it feels weird.



No I haven't. Thanks for this info.

Have you tried the Twist and Assist? I'm curious about it.


----------



## Prettymetty

Red or black? I can't decide which color to rinse my hair next. If I do black, it'll be a blue black shade.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This time I was wise, understood my limits, and did not watch.


Me either. I'm going through enough. I don't need that kind of negativity in my life.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I want to wash my hair. The only thing that's stopping me is that when I deep condition, I use my tabletop dryer. It's currently 1:41 am


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I might attempt to sew in a couple of tracks in the back of my head. That way, I can let it rest and still be able to wear my hair down. I definitely need to purchase some more Netwurks21.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My Dad! When I explained my DIY length check shirt mistake to him (I made it on a very stretchy exercise top), he measured out and put lines on ANOTHER shirt for me. He did the front AND the back. All I had to do was add the numbers. He's a perfectionist so naturally he was critical of his own work, but I love it. Dads are great. 

(photos enlarge upon click)


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My Dad! When I explained my DIY length check shirt mistake to him (I made it on a very stretchy exercise top), he measured out and put lines on ANOTHER shirt for me. He did the front AND the back. All I had to do was add the numbers. He's a perfectionist so naturally he was critical of his own work, but I love it. Dads are great.
> 
> (photos enlarge upon click)
> View attachment 400305 View attachment 400307


He did a fantastic job! Very neat! Do you ever just watch his hands when he works, or writes something? I study men's hands a lot. it tells me how much detail and care they put into their work.


----------



## sunnydaze

I straightened my hair about two weeks ago and was so disheartened; the bottom fourth of my hair was see through and weak looking. I just got a trim in February. I rarely use heat, always finger detangle and rarely manipulate my hair (other than twists and wash n gos). I never wear it down and out, thinking I'm taking care of it, when evidently, I'm not. I swear my hair was more resilient when it was relaxed, which seems ridiculous.

After thinking of what I could be doing wrong  (and cutting off 2 inches), I'm doing a reset:

-No more wash n go hairstyles.
-No more leaving conditioner in my hair (I believe my hair is over moisturized from it).
-No more twists using perm rods on the ends (that wee bit of manipulation is too much for my fine strands).
-Weekly protein treatments.
-Start taking a quality hair vitamin.

Without twists and wngs, I have very few styling options for summer, so I may have to weave/crochet braid it up for the next three months.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

shortdub78 said:


> He did a fantastic job! Very neat! Do you ever just watch his hands when he works, or writes something? I study men's hands a lot. it tells me how much detail and care they put into their work.



Thanks. I'll tell him. And, yes I do!


----------



## imaginary

imaginary said:


> @YvetteWithJoy and @Coilystep Have you guys tried the twist and define cream? It's a pretty good detangler I find, I just can't use it on soaking wet hair because it feels weird.



I meant *definer* not detangler. It has pretty good hold as well.




YvetteWithJoy said:


> No I haven't. Thanks for this info.
> 
> Have you tried the Twist and Assist? I'm curious about it.



I haven't actually. Maybe I'll pick it up after I run out of this one.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My Dad! When I explained my DIY length check shirt mistake to him (I made it on a very stretchy exercise top), he measured out and put lines on ANOTHER shirt for me. He did the front AND the back. All I had to do was add the numbers. He's a perfectionist so naturally he was critical of his own work, but I love it. Dads are great.
> 
> (photos enlarge upon click)
> View attachment 400305 View attachment 400307


AW!!! Your dad is a sweetheart! He did a great job <3


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My Dad! When I explained my DIY length check shirt mistake to him (I made it on a very stretchy exercise top), he measured out and put lines on ANOTHER shirt for me. He did the front AND the back. All I had to do was add the numbers. He's a perfectionist so naturally he was critical of his own work, but I love it. Dads are great.
> 
> (photos enlarge upon click)
> View attachment 400305 View attachment 400307


Wow! Very nicely done @YvetteWithJoy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Pygmy_puff said:


> AW!!! Your dad is a sweetheart! He did a great job <3



Aw, thanks! I'll tell him. I periodically call him to say thanks again, and to brag on him. I can hear his smile over the phone when I do. 

The thing is, he's a VERY busy business owner! After hearing my tale of how I worked so hard on my shirt but put it on the wrong material, he could have just said, "Hopefully your next attempt will work out." Instead, he pushes back his business appointments, makes this shirt like I'm a client that's paying beaucoup (i.e., "bookoo" / lots of) money for it, and approached it like he was performing medical surgery.

He is an expert at a lot of things, and he's very kind and generous at the same time, and it's very profound and sweet. I hope my boys become a lot like him, in those regards. Love me some Dad.  I'm so proud of him.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Aggie said:


> Wow! Very nicely done @YvetteWithJoy.



Thanks, @Aggie. Isn't it? I'm sure he's wondering why I keep calling every half-day or so to say thanks again, but it is rare when a person puts THAT LEVEL of seriousness and focus and concern and care into a project that's not his or her thing, with no real benefit to themselves, for free and at a loss of time to his or her self. He could have just internally rolled his eyes about my "failed" DIY shirt story and thought, "Another hair thing of hers."

But instead, he went into serious thought about how to best make the shirt, and came at it with a genius, easy way to make it. I think I might make a thread about it, for others who want to do it.


----------



## HaveSomeWine

I washed my hair with my shampoo bar and nothing else again today. Only this time, I used my paddle brush to detangle my hair after I worked my hair into a lather. Afterwards, I put coconut oil in my hair as my leave in. 

My hair was last washed with the same shampoo bar on Saturday. I put coconut oil in my hair after using the shampoo bar and put my hair in a bun. I didn't add any more product to my hair in between Saturday and today and my hair still stayed soft and moisturized. 

Something about this J.R. Liggett's Jojoba & Peppermint Shampoo Bar makes my hair very easy to detangle. The more I use, the more slip I get. I also noticed a great reduction in hair fall from when I was using regular shampoo and conditioner. I went from losing this much every four days per wash with shampoo and conditioner:




To losing this much in 15 days (last time I properly detangled my hair with my paddle brush was May 15):



Drastic improvement. The first pic, I brushed my hair out while sopping wet with conditioner. The second pic I brushed my hair out while sopping wet with shampoo bar lather. For some reason this shampoo bar works like magic for my hair.

I will have to branch out and sample other shampoo bars to see if I get the same results with other brands. I'm still shocked this is real. For some reason my hair is the softest when I use minimal product in it.


----------



## Royalq

so my scalp was itching like crazy today but i just redid my mini twists and they look so fresh. Normally i would wash them but i dont want them to get frizzy again. last time they got frizzy in less than a week. So i did a quick search online on how to cleanse the scalp without shampooing and i came across using diluted ACV. So i made some and applied to my scalp with some gauze and my scalp feels so much better now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

HaveSomeWine said:


> I washed my hair with my shampoo bar and nothing else again today. Only this time, I used my paddle brush to detangle my hair after I worked my hair into a lather. Afterwards, I put coconut oil in my hair as my leave in.
> 
> My hair was last washed with the same shampoo bar on Saturday. I put coconut oil in my hair after using the shampoo bar and put my hair in a bun. I didn't add any more product to my hair in between Saturday and today and my hair still stayed soft and moisturized.
> 
> Something about this J.R. Liggett's Jojoba & Peppermint Shampoo Bar makes my hair very easy to detangle. The more I use, the more slip I get. I also noticed a great reduction in hair fall from when I was using regular shampoo and conditioner. I went from losing this much every four days per wash with shampoo and conditioner:
> 
> View attachment 400341
> 
> 
> To losing this much in 15 days (last time I properly detangled my hair with my paddle brush was May 15):
> 
> View attachment 400345
> 
> Drastic improvement. The first pic, I brushed my hair out while sopping wet with conditioner. The second pic I brushed my hair out while sopping wet with shampoo bar lather. For some reason this shampoo bar works like magic for my hair.
> 
> I will have to branch out and sample other shampoo bars to see if I get the same results with other brands. I'm still shocked this is real. For some reason my hair is the softest when I use minimal product in it.





Awwww, sookie sookie!

You got me all hype! 

Your reviews are perfect timing because I just rediscovered my 22nd Century Shampoo Bar, which does my hair a LOT like what you describe above.  So, I bought a tiny sample of just about every shampoo bar that J.R. Liggetts makes. The cost was something like $7 for the sampler pack and $10 with shipping added.

I'm hoping that the MOISTURE J.R. Liggett's shampoo bar does my hair like the 22nd Century Shampoo bar does, or better: I am able to detangle my hair with the 22ndCSB, and it elongates my hair and kind of molds it into an elongated state so that shed hairs just slip right out.

If the J.R. Liggett shampoo bars really do permit detangling, this will be just right on time for the regimen tweak I'm about to try, inspired by a post of Chicoro's: I'm going to try cleansing (maybe after steaming a small bit?), then DCing, then hydrating with AVJ or an AVJ-containing spritz, and THEN DETANGLING with a detangling leave-in. In my current regimen, I start off with detangling.

I'm hoping the result of moving detangling to a latter step, post DC, will be less damage to my strands and a faster wash day. We'll see! I can't wait to test this regimen tweak a few times. And given this potential regimen change, the J.R. Liggett shampoo bar would be a GREAT find if it works. It's available on the ground in the next city over, and I don't feel it is less likely to all of a sudden just NOT be available, since it's in stores and all.


----------



## Dee_33

Thinking about getting feed-in cornrows, does anyone know if I can keep them in for 4wks?  I've done 2wks before, just not sure if 4wks is possible.  I plan to do warm water rinses 1x a week while they're in and seal with an oil, and of course use my satin scarf to wrap them up each night.

ETA: I'm getting a similar style to these.


----------



## Evolving78

I got the Pantene gold for my DD. I want to try them out on her today to see, but I'm thinking I should just take them back...


----------



## GGsKin

luving me said:


> Thinking about getting feed-in cornrows, does anyone know if I can keep them in for 4wks?  I've done 2wks before, just not sure if 4wks is possible.  I plan to do warm water rinses 1x a week while they're in and seal with an oil, and of course use my satin scarf to wrap them up each night.



Depends on your aesthetic, how fast your hair grows, and if you sleep with them covered. Once partings begin to vanish, or braids start lifting, I'd be removing them quick time.


----------



## Lissa0821

I plan on starting to wash my hair twice a week again.  Just a simple shampoo and rinse out conditioner on Thursdays.  I will continue to deep condition on Sundays wash days.  This hot weather drys my hair out with a quickness.


----------



## Dee_33

I like my edges relaxed but I prefer the rest of my hair texlaxed. Hmmm how to make this work on a consistent basis???


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> I got the Pantene gold for my DD. I want to try them out on her today to see, but I'm thinking I should just take them back...


I bought these products because I'm a product junkie and I love them.  I have the shampoo, conditioner, leave in and pudding.


----------



## Nightingale

I said I was going to wear my hair in braidouts more often, but it hasn't happened. I've been in twists or braids for so long that it feels weird to wear my hair loose. And of course when I did wear it loose, I was umbrella-less in a freak storm (twice!). Truth is, I haven't even had anywhere special to go that made unbraiding worth the effort. Maybe if I don't make wearing my hair loose a "thing" it will happen more naturally, I won't stress about it so much, and it won't seem as if nature is against me.


----------



## LushLox

Are clarifying shampoos a con? I haven't used a clarifying shampoo for ages but I do incorporate a SLS shampoo in my regi and I have no build up.

Further, I find the clay or detox treatments more beneficial and better value but maybe I'm missing something I dunno...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LushLox said:


> Are clarifying shampoos a con? I haven't used a clarifying shampoo for ages but I do incorporate a SLS shampoo in my regi and I have no build up.
> 
> Further, I find the clay or detox treatments more beneficial and better value but maybe I'm missing something I dunno...



Here's a neat video about clarifying versus detoxifying hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Am I the ONLY one who looked at the Morrocco product line and was influenced by the extra "r" to do a "naaaawI'llpassfahnow."

I guess my thought was, "Since you can't spellcheck Morocco before launching a whole line and website, I'll pass, 'cause now I'm wondering how detail-oriented and careful you are." I might be missing out on some great products. Ionno. 

ETA: Maybe they did it on purpose to stand out, or maybe I'm missing something. Oh well.


----------



## Saludable84

Nightingale said:


> I said I was going to wear my hair in braidouts more often, but it hasn't happened. I've been in twists or braids for so long that it feels weird to wear my hair loose. And of course when I did wear it loose, I was umbrella-less in a freak storm (twice!). Truth is, I haven't even had anywhere special to go that made unbraiding worth the effort. Maybe if I don't make wearing my hair loose a "thing" it will happen more naturally, I won't stress about it so much, and it won't seem as if nature is against me.



You are not alone.


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> I bought these products because I'm a product junkie and I love them.  I have the shampoo, conditioner, leave in and pudding.


I got the shampoo, conditioner, masque, leave-in and the buttercream. Should I get the pudding too? She has 3c hair.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Finally decided on my summer regimen. I will see how this affects the health of my hair starting today until September 1st.


----------



## curlyTisME

Tapered cut and color coming next week. I'm excited. Something new and fresh for the summer. I am tired of two strand twisting.


----------



## Saludable84

I'm going to attempt to do twist outs for the summer. 

Catch me on Sunday. How bout dat!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I need to find me a cheap hairstyle. I was gonna sew in the back of my hair but I don't have the right color for my hair and I don't want to buy any new hair for that. I might just do the three braid with some braiding hair. If I do have to buy some hair it'll just be $5 Lemme go home and see what I have.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Or I could just put on a ponytail


----------



## GGsKin

I've been off work and wearing my hair down this week. Summer has finally arrived. I. am. loving. it, even though my hair got caught in my zip twice today.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> Or I could just put on a ponytail


That's sounds better. Can you do your bun you had going on again?


----------



## KinksAndInk

Wash day was amazing from start to finish. Looking forward to my new regimen. The only thing I didn't do was take a pic. Will do that my next was day which is June 4th. OAN, I can't find my detangling comb. Will need to find that before the end of the month.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> That's sounds better. Can you do your bun you had going on again?


I was wearing that bun all last week 

I actually did the 3 braids but I'm gonna do it over again.


----------



## Tangles

I didn't want to start a thread but was curious if anyone on the board has ever heard of or used Beanstalk hair growth products. https://www.beanstalkhairgrowth.com


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Yes pleaaaase do that! When I read about this bar, I immediatelly remembered your enticing review about the 22nd Century bar and I wondered how it would compare to that one. Can't wait to hear what you think. Btw can the 22nd C W shampoo bar be used on a daily basis or would it be too stripping for that?
> 
> And I have another question for your kind self: do you have any idea how the CRN penetrating DC would compare to Mielle's Babassu DC?
> 
> TIA!



Hi, lady!

The samples of the J.R. Liggett's shampoo bars just came in. I opened the box and immediately washed my bangs, LOL.

Let me answer your questions above, then I'll give you my first-quick-impression review of the JRL shampoo bar.

*You asked:* Can the 22nd C W shampoo bar be used on a daily basis or would it be too stripping for that
*My response:* The 22nd CE shampoo bar is the OPPOSITE of stripping. It could definitely be used daily, in my book.​
*You asked:* Do you have any idea how the CRN penetrating DC would compare to Mielle's Babassu DC?
*My response:* I'm not the best person to ask because for me it feels POST-WASH as if most DCs do absolutely nothing for my hair. I'm an oddball in that way. I just have to assume the DCs are doing something while they're on my hair. That all said, the Mielle Babassu DC does my hair that same way: Feels really nice when ON the hair, but after rinse-out, meh. Almost every DC makes my hair feel that way. So I go by the ingredients when it comes to DCs, and I love the Mielle ingredients. I think it's one of the better DCs out of the dozen or so that I've tried.

HOWEVER, the CRN Coconut Water Penetrating Hair Treatment?!?? WOWSER!!! Feels like every other DC when on my hair, but when I rinse my hair, my hair feels LUXURIOUS and MOISTURIZED and STRONG. 

So, I know that there is such a huge disparity between the two, for me, because of my weird relationship with DCs. I can't really say how the two would differ for "normal" folks. But for me, *hands down that CRN CWPHT is the best DC I've ever, ever, ever used. Ever.
*​My super-duper-quick-fast-initial-fast-use review of the J.R. Liggett's shampoo bar (tagging @HaveSomeWine):

I. THINK. I'M. IN. LOVE.

I used the moisturizing one. (I have several other samples, but have yet to use them since they just arrived in the mail a bit ago.)

This bar does EVERYTHING the 22nd CNW shampoo bar does, but is less heavy/oily.
It is cleansing, and I love how my hair feels post-wash with it, but it is nowhere near stripping.
It lathered very, very well. It held my hair elongated. I detangled with it.
It smells very light and clean.

I'll use it on my whole head this weekend and report back. I'll try it a few more times after that to make more conclusions, and I'll report back.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy Off to buy the CRN Treatment. I already told you that your reviews are 100. 
Must they be so on point?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Off to buy the CRN Treatment. I already told you that your reviews are 100.
> Must they be so on point?





I hope you like it! Products do everyone's hair so differently.

If you don't like it, I'll buy it off of you (seriously), 'cause it is not cheap, IMO. 

But I think you will like it!


----------



## Dee_33

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I hope you like it! Products do everyone's hair so differently.
> 
> If you don't like it, I'll buy it off of you (seriously), 'cause it is not cheap, IMO.
> 
> But I think you will like it!




After that review I've gotta try it. Hopefully my local Target has it in stock.


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> I got the shampoo, conditioner, masque, leave-in and the buttercream. Should I get the pudding too? She has 3c hair.


I have 4b-c hair, the pudding might be too heavy for her 3c hair. I don't have much he buttercream or the masque but I love the other products.


----------



## Lissa0821

I think I am ready to start doing wash and gos for the summer. I have tried once or twice in the past. Didn't like the look but I think I have a better understanding of how to define my curls. I really want to continue to embrace my hair and its texture. I am curious see my SO reaction will be.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

This bootleg standing steamer of mine. 

I'm under it and worried. It drips. So poorly designed. I'm pretty sure I don't need a handheld steamer. Maybe for Christmas I can get the standing steamer I should have just gone with from the jump.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This bootleg standing steamer of mine.
> 
> I'm under it and worried. It drips. So poorly designed. I'm pretty sure I don't need a handheld steamer. Maybe for Christmas I can get the standing steamer I should have just gone with from the jump.


What steamer do you have @YvetteWithJoy (so I know not to buy it )


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Pygmy_puff said:


> What steamer do you have @YvetteWithJoy (so I know not to buy it )



Hehe. 

It's an off-brand and very cheap steamer I got from Ebay, that shipped from China. 

Here's a screen capture of it. It's some generic brand.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Reinventing21 said:


> I think I have found my *holy grail of brushes*...  It is called the Tangle Buster (I think).  Just saw it at Walmart.  It says it is for brushing and detangling THICK, HEAVY and LONG hair.  It does not look like any brush I have ever seen.
> 
> Now when it says THICK I think they mean dense.  My hair is extremely dense and heavy.  It does not matter whether my hair is silky straight or not...my hair is FAT. The strands themselves are also FAT.  This brush feels heavenly!  It actually finds my scalp AND detangles with no pulling, ripping etc.
> 
> My hair can NOT withstand paddle brushes, denman brushes  or the like. Those kinds of brushes pull/rip my hair and do not effectively penetrate the rainforest on my head.  TMI alert: I am hairy all over so...
> 
> I have been waiting my whole life for a brush like this. I have not brushed my hair in AGES, because none of the brushes out there have worked for my hair. I think I will run out to get more in case they stop selling them.
> 
> BOTTOM LINE:  This brush is definitely made for thick and heavy hair.  If your hair looks 'thick' while natural, but thin when straightened, then your hair is not truly thick as in dense.  However, everyone is different so... I see this brush working great on any texture 1-4 as long as the hair and hair strands are dense and heavy.  Finer hair strand ladies may feel  it is to powerful on their scalp.





That Tangle Buster is the BIZ-NESS. 

Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## sharifeh

I need a new D.C. Moisturizing - there's so many options these days which makes things so confusing


----------



## Colocha

YvetteWithJoy said:


> That Tangle Buster is the BIZ-NESS.
> 
> Thanks for sharing it with us!


Y'all have me looking hard at this brush, lol.  

I'll wait for more reviews.


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> I have 4b-c hair, the pudding might be too heavy for her 3c hair. I don't have much he buttercream or the masque but I love the other products.


I still haven't tried them yet! I need to wash our hair so bad! I don't go this long! It's been 7 days! I hope I can get us together today! I can't wait to deep condition our hair!


----------



## Sharpened

Flippin' gel rocks in my hair:






I hope I got them all out...


----------



## Saludable84

@Sharpened which gel?


----------



## Saludable84

Just watched a commercial and the Black girl had on a curly wig. It would not have been so bad if you didn't see where the wig started and where her leave out ended


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> @Sharpened which gel?


Stupid Wetline


----------



## shasha8685

That moment when pure laziness has you deep conditioning overnight : slanty face :


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sharpened said:


> Stupid Wetline


Not my boo 

Speaking of wetline, I find that it works so much better on my hair when it's wet/damp. I'm however many months post relaxer and my natural hair has always been slick proof lol.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Stupid Wetline


Not sacred bae! That stuff gives my edges life.


----------



## PJaye

whosthatcurl said:


> Not my boo
> 
> Speaking of wetline, I find that it works so much better on my hair when it's wet/damp. I'm however many months post relaxer and my natural hair has always been slick proof lol.



For me, it sucks and does absolutely nothing on wet or damp hair.  It works best with a very light mist of water followed by a creamy leave-in/moisturizer before applying the gel.  After five minutes under a scarf, my hair has been beaten into submission.  From there on, I can reactivate with a mist of water and just go.  It's some lovely stuff once a person figures out how it works best for them.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PJaye said:


> For me, it sucks and does absolutely nothing on wet or damp hair.  It works best with a very light mist of water followed by a creamy leave-in/moisturizer before applying the gel.  After five minutes under a scarf, my hair has been beaten into submission.  From there on, I can reactivate with a mist of water and just go.  It's some lovely stuff once a person figures out how it works best for them.


I keep forgetting to add my moisturizer. That's probably why my bun is so crunchy


----------



## von rose

I need a good protein DC that has wheat, silk, and collagen; all hydrolyzed, or other penetrating proteins. My fine lo-po hair doesn't do all too well with keratin. Anyone have suggestions?

Btdubs, though I'm not too hot on Shea moisture right now their hair dyes are still some of the best I've ever tried. Post application my lo po hair was finally accepting moisture again and was silky smooth after DCing. One weird thing though was that my 3C crown was a noticeable 3B and everything else shifted almost 1 curl pattern as well :/ I'll see next wash day if its the same as I don't want to mess with my curl pattern too much but the great moisturization and ease of detangling is pretty dang tempting


----------



## SUPER SWEET

Please just tell the client you are unable to do the style. When I saw that lady's end result I wanted to cry.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SUPER SWEET said:


> Please just tell the client you are unable to do the style. When I saw that lady's end result I wanted to cry.


She wanted the money


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

SUPER SWEET said:


> Please just tell the client you are unable to do the style. When I saw that lady's end result I wanted to cry.


----------



## Sharpened

When my hair is too soft, it gets fluffy and the coils disintegrate, which makes for a nice fro... but the tangles! This stuff is just randomly knotting up for no reason. Letting my hair clump and coil gives me a lot less knots and I can get the sheds out better. I am whipping up a protein treatment right now to use in the morning.


----------



## PJaye

von rose said:


> I need a good protein DC that has wheat, silk, and collagen; all hydrolyzed, or other penetrating proteins. My fine lo-po hair doesn't do all too well with keratin. Anyone have suggestions?
> 
> Btdubs, though I'm not too hot on Shea moisture right now their hair dyes are still some of the best I've ever tried. Post application my lo po hair was finally accepting moisture again and was silky smooth after DCing. One weird thing though was that my 3C crown was a noticeable 3B and everything else shifted almost 1 curl pattern as well :/ I'll see next wash day if its the same as I don't want to mess with my curl pattern too much but the great moisturization and ease of detangling is pretty dang tempting



The only things I can think of off the top of my head are:

- Aphogee Hair Strengthening Kit (where step 1 has collagen amino acids, hydrolyzed elastin and hydrolyzed vegetable protein; and step 2 has SAA, hydrolyzed vegetable and collagen amino acids)
- CJ Curl Fix Treatment (which has collagen amino acids, hydrolyzed soy, corn and wheat proteins and hydrolyzed wheat starch)
- Elucence Treatment (which has SAA, hydrolyzed wheat protein and wheat starch)

If I think of anything else, I will let you know.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

*I keep TRYING to finger detangle only and keep re-learning the lesson: That just doesn't work for me.* Not enough shed hairs removed. And tangling progressively worsens as time marches on, this because while my fingers get out a lot of my tangles, they don't get out all tangles (especially the tangles hire higher upon on my hair's length).

*I have to stop forgetting this:* Regarding the choice to either use or not use a detangling tool (i.e., brush), both options have their pluses and minuses, and I really, really, really need to use a brush and just take the set of pluses and minuses that comes with doing so!!!

The next time I find myself telling myself, "You could probably finger detangle only to reduce damage to your ends, like Kimmaytube says is best," I need to have all sorts of thoughts and give my OWN self the side eye . . . and more!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

When your new Soultanicals gel arrives in the mail and you can hardly WAIT to test out the manufacturer's claims, but you can't use it because you just did a twist out that needs to live for at least 4 days.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I love this lady.


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I love this lady.



I love her too! I was going to post one of her videos yesterday. It's the one where she was talking about laying edges. Did you see it? I watch it every time I go to YouTube and laugh so hard! I'm laughing as I type...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> I love her too! I was going to post one of her videos yesterday. It's the one where she was talking about laying edges. Did you see it? I watch it every time I go to YouTube and laugh so hard! I'm laughing as I type...



No, I haven't seen it. Once I get back to the house, I will. She's so free. I really like her!  Good people, she seems.


----------



## MzLady78

I did a quick straightening job for a length check since I haven't done one in awhile. I gotta step  my game up cuz I was not impressed. As much as I PS, I should be like APL by now. I'm probably a little more than SL, and that's mostly just the back.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair feels amazing. Soft and moisturized...Oh well...It's still cowash day.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Here's another stretching method, @Sharpened.


----------



## bajandoc86

Wondering if my twistouts will actually hang and touch my shoulders when I reach BSL. I doubt it though. My twistouts now still are just past my ears. UGH.


----------



## Saludable84

bajandoc86 said:


> *Wondering if my twistouts will actually hang and touch my shoulders when I reach BSL.* I doubt it though. My twistouts now still are just past my ears. UGH.



Mine are just kinda touching my shoulders. Like barely, almost, but don't tell me otherwise and I'm MBL. My twist are just touching my shoulders but once unraveled, shrink.


----------



## bajandoc86

Saludable84 said:


> Mine are just kinda touching my shoulders. Like barely, almost, but don't tell me otherwise and I'm MBL. My twist are just touching my shoulders but once unraveled, shrink.







*nurses bruised hopes with a glass of moscato*


----------



## Sharpened

I dunno if I can do that one, @YvetteWithJoy since my hair is hard to separate when dry.

I found a hair twin with an interesting technique:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> I dunno if I can do that one, @YvetteWithJoy since my hair is hard to separate when dry.
> 
> I found a hair twin with an interesting technique:



Nice!

She uses the shoestrings the way I use my elastic bands, including the tie at the bottom. However, I haven't incorporated bobby pins that way, and I want to now!  Thanks so much for sharing! 

I'll have to experiment and see what I come up with for using the bobby pins with elastic bands. I like her method!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> I love her too! I was going to post one of her videos yesterday. It's the one where she was talking about laying edges. Did you see it? I watch it every time I go to YouTube and laugh so hard! I'm laughing as I type...



I couldn't find it, @trueheartofgold. Do you have the link?


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I couldn't find it, @trueheartofgold. Do you have the link?



The whole video is funny but she starts talking about edges at 10:20. Here it is:


----------



## Dee_33

So glad that I can still get my hair into a bun even with the recent cut I got.  As this H-town weather heats up I'll be bunning more often.  I wonder if I can tie it down at night and get 3 day hair out of it vs redoing my bun every morning.  Welp testing that theory tonight.


----------



## Evolving78

New growth will not allow me to rinse this conditioner in the sink. Gotta rinse in the shower. I will be doing a dusting too. I may blow dry, but won't flat iron.


----------



## curlyTisME

I'll be doing JBCO massages nightly. I need some thickness and TLC.


----------



## von rose

I wish I had applied to med school or MD/PhD combined program last year but I'm barely able to do my hair as is! Lol kidding there were other factors at play but I still wonder what life would be like...

Anyway still happy with the shea moisture dye. I guess I'll have to do this every six months if only to balance my porosity.


----------



## kanozas

Months later, still happy with the ammonia-based texturizer.  Hair is still strong, moist...stronger than the part with sod/cal hydroxide.  Can't wait until it's all gone.  That Mikko stylist was right, it's better for our hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

By virtue of participating in Abena Palmore's hair growth study, I am paying more attention to my health and exercise, my supplement and vitamin intake, fidelity to my hair regimen, and careful handling of my hair. Regardless of whether anything over the next year accelerates my hair growth, participating is having a positive affect.

I documented my initial length check here: https://myhairgrowthstudyexperience...-diary-entry-2017-06-01-initial-length-check/


----------



## Sharpened

The problem with washing my hair in sections and twisting it up is that I do not feel like taking the twists down. Thank Yah for snoods because I am too lazy for headwraps. I cannot believe I am acting like this in the high season for wash and goes. Hair lazy or hair tired, you pick.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> The problem with washing my hair in sections and twisting it up is that I do not feel like taking the twists down. Thank Yah for snoods because I am too lazy for headwraps. I cannot believe I am acting like this in the high season for wash and goes. Hair lazy or hair tired, you pick.



Snoods?


----------



## Dee_33

kanozas said:


> Months later, still happy with the ammonia-based texturizer.  Hair is still strong, moist...stronger than the part with sod/cal hydroxide.  Can't wait until it's all gone.  That Mikko stylist was right, it's better for our hair.



What brand did you use?  Thanks


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, lady!
> 
> The samples of the J.R. Liggett's shampoo bars just came in. I opened the box and immediately washed my bangs, LOL.
> 
> Let me answer your questions above, then I'll give you my first-quick-impression review of the JRL shampoo bar.
> 
> *You asked:* Can the 22nd C W shampoo bar be used on a daily basis or would it be too stripping for that
> *My response:* The 22nd CE shampoo bar is the OPPOSITE of stripping. It could definitely be used daily, in my book.​
> *You asked:* Do you have any idea how the CRN penetrating DC would compare to Mielle's Babassu DC?
> *My response:* I'm not the best person to ask because for me it feels POST-WASH as if most DCs do absolutely nothing for my hair. I'm an oddball in that way. I just have to assume the DCs are doing something while they're on my hair. That all said, the Mielle Babassu DC does my hair that same way: Feels really nice when ON the hair, but after rinse-out, meh. Almost every DC makes my hair feel that way. So I go by the ingredients when it comes to DCs, and I love the Mielle ingredients. I think it's one of the better DCs out of the dozen or so that I've tried.
> 
> HOWEVER, the CRN Coconut Water Penetrating Hair Treatment?!?? WOWSER!!! Feels like every other DC when on my hair, but when I rinse my hair, my hair feels LUXURIOUS and MOISTURIZED and STRONG.
> 
> So, I know that there is such a huge disparity between the two, for me, because of my weird relationship with DCs. I can't really say how the two would differ for "normal" folks. But for me, *hands down that CRN CWPHT is the best DC I've ever, ever, ever used. Ever.
> *​My super-duper-quick-fast-initial-fast-use review of the J.R. Liggett's shampoo bar (tagging @HaveSomeWine):
> 
> I. THINK. I'M. IN. LOVE.
> 
> I used the moisturizing one. (I have several other samples, but have yet to use them since they just arrived in the mail a bit ago.)
> 
> This bar does EVERYTHING the 22nd CNW shampoo bar does, but is less heavy/oily.
> It is cleansing, and I love how my hair feels post-wash with it, but it is nowhere near stripping.
> It lathered very, very well. It held my hair elongated. I detangled with it.
> It smells very light and clean.
> 
> I'll use it on my whole head this weekend and report back. I'll try it a few more times after that to make more conclusions, and I'll report back.
> 
> View attachment 400661


Hi dear! Thank you so much for the reply! As always your reviews are so detailed, on point, and just so yummy! 

Now I know for sure that I want to try the CRN DC. I have exactly the same problem as you: deep conditioners act like regular rinse outs for me and they don't have any special effect, it drives me crazy. The Mielle DC was the first to have a slight smoothing effect on my hair but the smell is too strong for me. I can't wait to try the CRN one!! 

I'm excited to try the shampoo bars as well. Could you please review the coconut one when you get to try it? It's the most accessible one for me at the moment and I really hope that it is as moisturizing as the blue one. 

Thank you so much once again! You are the absolute best!


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Snoods?


Snoods - Fashionable Lifesavers

I prefer the solid ones in a stretchy cloth. Slip on my head and go. This is similar to one I have now:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Hi dear! Thank you so much for the reply! As always your reviews are so detailed, on point, and just so yummy!
> 
> Now I know for sure that I want to try the CRN DC. I have exactly the same problem as you: deep conditioners act like regular rinse outs for me and they don't have any special effect, it drives me crazy. The Mielle DC was the first to have a slight smoothing effect on my hair but the smell is too strong for me. I can't wait to try the CRN one!!
> 
> I'm excited to try the shampoo bars as well. Could you please review the coconut one when you get to try it? It's the most accessible one for me at the moment and I really hope that it is as moisturizing as the blue one.
> 
> Thank you so much once again! You are the absolute best!



No problem! You're more than welcome! I hope the CRN deep conditioner does your hair well: It's pricey to trial, IMO, but I'm glad I did. Like I told, @trueheartofgold, products do everyone's hair so differently. Crossing my fingers that it does good the folks who trial it. 

Oh, yes.  Same for me: The first few times I used the Mielle DC, the smell just overpowered me and really got to me. I thought to myself, "I can't repurchase this." However, for some reason it's calmed down a little bit. One thing I can say about the Mielle DC--the SLIP is ah-maaaaaaazing! It has more slip than the CRN Coconut Water Deep Penetrating Hair Treatment. I can detangle with it, and that's great since I'm currently trialing the regimen tweak of waiting to detangle after I've cleansed and DC'd.

Yes: I'll try the coconut shampoo bar next since you mentioned it. I'll probably wash again on Saturday, and I'll tag you and review it. 

 Take care!


----------



## Evolving78

I really need a new shower filter. I keep putting it off.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> No problem! You're more than welcome! I hope the CRN deep conditioner does your hair well: It's pricey to trial, IMO, but I'm glad I did. Like I told, @trueheartofgold, products do everyone's hair so differently. Crossing my fingers that it does good the folks who trial it.
> 
> Oh, yes.  Same for me: The first few times I used the Mielle DC, the smell just overpowered me and really got to me. I thought to myself, "I can't repurchase this." However, for some reason it's calmed down a little bit. One thing I can say about the Mielle DC--the SLIP is ah-maaaaaaazing! It has more slip than the CRN Coconut Water Deep Penetrating Hair Treatment. I can detangle with it, and that's great since I'm currently trialing the regimen tweak of waiting to detangle after I've cleansed and DC'd.
> 
> Yes: I'll try the coconut shampoo bar next since you mentioned it. I'll probably wash again on Saturday, and I'll tag you and review it.
> 
> Take care!



Oh you are so kind ￼ 
I will definitely be awaiting your review! 

BTW I don't know if that Mielle DC is minty or citrusy, but the smell is so strong. It does go away some time after rinsing but it has the tendency to reappear again out of the blue at odd times and baaam completely fill your nostrils. It's crazy. I wish that lingering smell was of coconut though. Coconut is Bae 

Take care you too dear!


----------



## kanozas

luving me said:


> What brand did you use?  Thanks




Haw. Silky but even the "White last perm" is good, esp if acid-based.  HS was gentle and not runny.  U can't mix/overlap with previous aid/cal hydroxide. and it's truly one or the other.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

God bless me for buying hair stuff and barely or not using it. 
I found some 

Stuff from APB,
 a barely used jar of X21, 
some ponytails,
 2 more packs of Crochet Microlocs (they look like Sisterlocs),
 3 glues, 
2 bottles of knockoff Gro-Protect
Some more thread
...and probably some stuff I'm forgetting lol
Now all I need is some more Wetline, some deep conditioner, Aphoghee 2 step, and probably some shampoo. Need to get some personal hygiene stuff too.


----------



## Colocha

My hair pins came in  and I love them. Good thing I bought so many because my mother loves them too. Here's hoping they're as strong as they seem.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Colocha said:


> My hair pins came in  and I love them. Good thing I bought so many because my mother loves them too. Here's hoping they're as strong as they seem.
> 
> View attachment 401075


I might be showing my ignorance, but how do you use these things?


----------



## Colocha

whosthatcurl said:


> I might be showing my ignorance, but how do you use these things?


I roll my hair into a twist (not an actual two strand twist) and turn it on itself into a bun sort of like this but with natural hair lol: 
Then I just stick in the pin to make it stay, pretty much like how she has the pencil in.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Colocha said:


> I roll my hair into a twist (not an actual two strand twist) and turn it on itself into a bun sort of like this but with natural hair lol: View attachment 401077
> Then I just stick in the pin to make it stay, pretty much like how she has the pencil in.


Oh cool! Do you wiggle it a little to get it to stay, or do you put it straight in?


----------



## Colocha

whosthatcurl said:


> Oh cool! Do you wiggle it a little to get it to stay, or do you put it straight in?


I can do either, but I prefer how it looks when I just stick it straight in. It took some trial and error but no more than 5 minutes to figure it out.


----------



## Evolving78

Colocha said:


> My hair pins came in  and I love them. Good thing I bought so many because my mother loves them too. Here's hoping they're as strong as they seem.
> 
> View attachment 401075


Please share if these are strong and durable! I love hair pins, but they can be cheaply made and break easily.


----------



## Colocha

shortdub78 said:


> Please share if these are strong and durable! I love hair pins, but they can be cheaply made and break easily.


Will do. France Luxe has a good reputation for hair toys but I'll report back after wearing for a while. The two curved ones had seams and small nicks in them that I had to file down.  But the other two are seamless and really well made.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Oh you are so kind ￼
> I will definitely be awaiting your review!
> 
> BTW I don't know if that Mielle DC is minty or citrusy, but the smell is so strong. It does go away some time after rinsing but it has the tendency to reappear again out of the blue at odd times and baaam completely fill your nostrils. It's crazy. I wish that lingering smell was of coconut though. Coconut is Bae
> 
> Take care you too dear!



Yes, coconut IS bae. I love EVERYTHING coconut. Mmm. 

I ended up washing this morning: My ponytailed twist out finally lost its definition, and my hair looked like a ponytailed struggle Afro. 

My first-impression review of the J.R. Liggetts Coconut and Argan Oil Shampoo Bar:



Suds-ability: 10

Slip: 9.5

Detangle-ability: 10
WOWWWWWWW. I detangled my whole head in 35 minutes IN THE SHOWER (unheard of for me), in 6 sections. My scarily thin strands REFUSED to knot as I pulled them apart using the elongate-and-peel method. The slip!!!

Smell: Largely undetectable

Cleansing effect: Yielded SQUEAKY clean hair . . . I literally HEARD squeaking  Stripped feeling post-wash. I would be AFRAID to rinse this bar from my fine UNTANGLED hair. The moisturizing version/formula/bar is not stripping.

Availability: Available from the J.R. Liggetts website and other such sites. Also, check your local Whole Foods, but not likely. Likely just the ORIGINAL formula at Whole Foods, but check.

Hope this helps, @Alma Petra! Blessings, lady!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to style my hair for 2 graduations tomorrow. Think I'll just go with a twist n curl...Cuz I'm honestly too lazy to do anything else.


----------



## Lissa0821

Heat damaged ends are from the devil  !!!!!!!!! My hair is all thick and full until I get to these puny struggly 1 or 2 inches of hair at the end. I am just not sick and tired enough of them to cut them all off just yet.


----------



## Saludable84

@bajandoc86 

I attached some pictures for you. It's gotten better. About 6 of my twist touch my shoulders. So, you are there. 

Disclaimer: I used leave in, moisturizer, oil and gel, then pomade the next day


----------



## Sharpened

Processing my fresh aloe...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Well I was gonna do my hair, but I've been at that dang place all day ugh.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@Sharpened! Thank you SO much for the video shares! So personally helpful!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sharpened said:


> Processing my fresh aloe...


What are you doing to it exactly?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I was minding my own business. Really I was. Then YT's HazelGoddess's stash video popped up.

Now I'm wondering: Could Fortify'd Naturals Intense Hydrating Potion replace my HG SM hipo masque? Could it?!? The reviews!!! It's supposedly moisture, aroma, twist out, and setting heaven.

And what about their MSM-containing GROWTH ENHANCING MOISTURE THERAPY?

Oy. I'm just going to have to resist the latter because I have two products that can rival it. And, I will do my best NOT to get the potion and let the Soultanicals Twist Assist trialing suffice for now.

https://www.fortifydnaturals.com/collections/all


----------



## Sharpened

whosthatcurl said:


> What are you doing to it exactly?


I have been using it as a mild scalp exfoliator and to smooth down the cuticle layer on damp hair under oil (great for twists). Now, I am going to see if I can get any growth acceleration by applying it daily.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sharpened said:


> I have been using it as a mild scalp exfoliator and to smooth down the cuticle layer on damp hair under oil (great for twists). Now, I am going to see if I can get any growth acceleration by applying it daily.


Ohhh, I thought you were doing something special to it besides cutting it open


----------



## Sharpened

whosthatcurl said:


> Ohhh, I thought you were doing something special to it besides cutting it open


Yup, it be earlay in da mornin' 'cause I read _to_ as _with_. 

Cut off the skin, scrape off any gel stuck on it (a wide-lip bowl helps with that), pulverize the pulp with a hand blender, strain with two different strainers to eliminate the plant material, and refrigerate. Some of it will be frozen later.


----------



## cocomochaa

just big chopped!! my hair has not been this short since i was prob 2years old.

I'm wiggin/weaving anyway so what was the point in relaxing?!

I can't stop smiling!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sharpened said:


> Yup, it be earlay in da mornin' 'cause I read _to_ as _with_.
> 
> Cut off the skin, scrape off any gel stuck on it (a wide-lip bowl helps with that), pulverize the pulp with a hand blender, strain with two different strainers to eliminate the plant material, and refrigerate. Some of it will be frozen later.


Ok yeah, that's a little more involved


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

cocomochaa said:


> just big chopped!! my hair has not been this short since i was prob 2years old.
> 
> I'm wiggin/weaving anyway so what was the point in relaxing?!
> 
> I can't stop smiling!!!


*raises the roof*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I need to hurry up and do my hair before it gets too hot.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I need to hurry up and do my hair before it gets too hot.


I told you the heat is coming! lol girl my turbans will be my friend!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I told you the heat is coming! lol girl my turbans will be my friend!


Girl, I had 50-11 things to do
I still have to do laundry and I'm braiding my mom's hair. I haven't even touched my hair yet


----------



## Sharpened

Scalp started to itch, no visible reason why. Turned 11 twists into a twist-out, itch disappeared. Hair feels wonderful; I love it. I despise my scalp. How to get over scalp hatred... Any ideas?


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Girl, I had 50-11 things to do
> I still have to do laundry and I'm braiding my mom's hair. I haven't even touched my hair yet


Oh see I went to the laundry mat, and used those big washers! $8! lol I have had to wash clothes three times in the last few days. I'm dealing with Rotavirus over here! My poor baby! I washed and blow dried my hair this morning. I pinned it back up and got my nice scarf on. You are better than me. I would wash, dry, add some big twists, then throw a wig, or a nice hair wrap on. I'm gonna let my nails be great this summer! Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Oh see I went to the laundry mat, and used those big washers! $8! lol I have had to wash clothes three times in the last few days. I'm dealing with Rotavirus over here! My poor baby! I washed and blow dried my hair this morning. I pinned it back up and got my nice scarf on. You are better than me. I would wash, dry, add some big twists, then throw a wig, or a nice hair wrap on. I'm gonna let my nails be great this summer! Lol


Oh no, poor baby 
I would go to the laundrymat but it's like 10+ blocks away and I don't have a car yet.

We have a washer and dryer in our building, but I'm on the 3rd floor and it's in the basement  It's too hot for wigs for me. I'm gonna wash it and put another ponytail piece on it until I can braid it to do my crochet braids.


----------



## Dee_33

Really really really thinking of cutting my hair down to 3 inches and then getting braids. I'm over my relaxed hair but don't have the patience to transition.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Oh no, poor baby
> I would go to the laundrymat but it's like 10+ blocks away and I don't have a car yet.
> 
> We have a washer and dryer in our building, but I'm on the 3rd floor and it's in the basement  It's too hot for wigs for me. I'm gonna wash it and put another ponytail piece on it until I can braid it to do my crochet braids.


That sounds like a plan! Time is ticking, heat is coming! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

luving me said:


> Really really really thinking of cutting my hair down to 3 inches and then getting braids. I'm over my relaxed hair but don't have the patience to transition.


I would do that in a heatbeat!


----------



## Nightingale

Sharpened said:


> Scalp started to itch, no visible reason why. Turned 11 twists into a twist-out, itch disappeared. Hair feels wonderful; I love it. I despise my scalp. How to get over scalp hatred... Any ideas?



I hate my scalp too. Im learning how to work with it, but it still sucks.


----------



## Sharpened

Nightingale said:


> I hate my scalp too. Im learning how to work with it, but it still sucks.


My scalp seems to itch when I do a contained style, rarely loose; I do not understand this. On the plus side, it is keeping me from becoming a full-blown PJ again.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Just "greased" my scalp with some Aloe Vera gel. OMG it felt soooooo good, I think I'm going to have to do this at least once a week.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My twist and curl was so cute and fluffy and dense looking today. Guess I'll wear it tomorrow as well. But sadly I'm going to spend most of the day like 
This ain't no  petting zoo. People bout to start losing fingers.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sigh.

Last wash day, one of my curls just kind of . . . broke off in my hand. 

I'll take that as a sign that I needed to have had more protein, prior.

Sigh. Deep inhale. Deep exhale. 

I know I'm going to figure out this protein-balance thing/schedule at some point, but I'm trying SO hard not to over-proteinate just because I have hipo, fine hair.

I was going to pick up some of that Aphogee spray from Sally's, but my heart said, "Another product?!??????????" So instead I'm going to trial adding some of my already-owned Colorful Neutral Protein Filler to my aloe Vera juice spritz and start doing a weekly protein spritz to see what that does. Let me add that to my OneNote Hair notebook and the regimen discuss/tweak thread.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Day 1 hair was better than day 2...how?!


----------



## Anaisin

Had a dream I cut like 5 inches of hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I started braiding my hair for crochet braids and my arms were like  

Needless to say, I wore a ponytail piece.


----------



## Dee_33

It's Friday and now my hair wants to behave, lol.  It better behave tomorrow as well.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Anaisin said:


> Had a dream I cut like 5 inches of hair


Was it a good cut or a "oh no what have I done?!" Situation?

I had a dream a couple nights ago that my mom convinced me to relax my hair (I am 30 years old and that would never happen in real life lol.) As soon I did I regretted it and was so upset. I woke up in a panic until I realized it was just a dream!


----------



## Anaisin

Pygmy_puff said:


> Was it a good cut or a "oh no what have I done?!" Situation?
> 
> I had a dream a couple nights ago that my mom convinced me to relax my hair (I am 30 years old and that would never happen in real life lol.) As soon I did I regretted it and was so upset. I woke up in a panic until I realized it was just a dream!



I wasn't in a panic in the dream or when I woke up. It was weird but I was pretty calm


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I started braiding my hair for crochet braids and my arms were like
> 
> Needless to say, I wore a ponytail piece.


I'm gonna relax today. Going to get my box in a little while. My crown is very kinky. I'm not gonna take anymore chances.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I renewed my account today! Miss you ladies and all the info! I'm throwing in my natural hair card today for real for real lol. But I cannot find Vitale relaxer anymore and the ones I found were expired from 2011 . I'm thinking of Alter Ego Shea Butter or Mizani Butter Blend. Decisions decisions....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I'm gonna relax today. Going to get my box in a little while. My crown is very kinky. I'm not gonna take anymore chances.


Once I get these crochets in, I think I can hold out for at least another month. Meanwhile I'm gonna be spritzing my hindparts off with that X21


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I renewed my account today! Miss you ladies and all the info! I'm throwing in my natural hair card today for real for real lol. But I cannot find Vitale relaxer anymore and the ones I found were expired from 2011 . I'm thinking of Alter Ego Shea Butter or Mizani Butter Blend. Decisions decisions....


Welcome back love, we missed you too.

Darn, I can find Vitale in nearly every bss in Chicago.


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm trying my best to drink enough water and make better food choices. My goal is healthy waist length hair by the end of the year. Weight loss will just be a side effect. If I focus on the scale I get discouraged and my hair and body both suffer.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@Sharpened 

Thanks to your post (copied below) in the "Videos Most Helpful" collection, I've done my best practice flat twist of a hair section yet!!

 



Sharpened said:


> *Video's intended audience*: Anyone
> *Video's main topic*: An easier way to flat twist for flat twistouts
> *Time span to skip to (if applicable)*: n/a


----------



## Dee_33

This is the ingredient list of the CRN coconut water hair penetrating treatment. Is this considered a protein treatment?  I'm not sure since keratin is so far down in the list.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I did four braids before I realized that I was crocheting the wrong way. Oh well, I'm not taking it down.


----------



## Sharpened

@Dee_33 that looks very mild. Maybe the keratin and pathenol were added to keep the hair from getting mushy with frequent use?


----------



## Dee_33

Sharpened said:


> @Dee_33 that looks very mild. Maybe the keratin and pathenol were added to keep the hair from getting mushy with frequent use?




That makes a lot of sense. My lo-porosity hair hates protein but I also don't want to over moisturize.  I'm trying to get that moisture/protein balance.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I guess this is going to turn into a multi-day projectOne thing I have realized is that by time I take these crochets down, is that I'm definitely going to relax. My new growth is suuuper dense.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here's another stretching method, @Sharpened.



This was a fast method for me, but a fail. 

Documentation here: https://myhairgrowthstudyexperience...-wng-stretching-fail-todays-practice-styling/

Back to 4 chunky bands using elastic ribbon.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Scalp started to itch, no visible reason why. Turned 11 twists into a twist-out, itch disappeared. Hair feels wonderful; I love it. I despise my scalp. How to get over scalp hatred... Any ideas?


I'm not sure how your twist were being held, but for me, when my scalp is exposed, it itches bad. I learned about that as a kid! When I used to have all them pigtails, I used to die! When I was in HS and would do Bantu and keep the knots like Scary Spice, my scalp would itch. Once it came down, and my scalp disappeared, nothing. 

Even now, my twist itch until I bun it. Idk why, but it just does.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> Day 1 hair was better than day 2...how?!





I said the same thing on day 3 as well.


----------



## Saludable84

I cannot believe gel has my hair this soft. Really debating making it a part of my weekly regimen if I wasn't so scared of using gel as a sealer  I don't think it's the gel, but I think it's still contributing. 

I used ES JBCO gel btw. This the first gel from ES that leave me with any buildup.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Am I the ONLY one who looked at the Morrocco product line and was influenced by the extra "r" to do a "naaaawI'llpassfahnow."
> 
> I guess my thought was, "Since you can't spellcheck Morocco before launching a whole line and website, I'll pass, 'cause now I'm wondering how detail-oriented and careful you are." I might be missing out on some great products. Ionno.
> 
> ETA: Maybe they did it on purpose to stand out, or maybe I'm missing something. Oh well.





So, um, yeah.

There are two r's in Morrocco because the Morrocco (hair care) method founder's name is Anthony Morrocco. 

I discovered this when researching how/when to trim, and this page came up: http://antiagingpress.org/anthony-morrocco-lunar-hair-cutting-chart-2017.html/


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> So, um, yeah.
> 
> There are two r's in Morrocco because the Morrocco (hair care) method founder's name is Anthony Morrocco.
> 
> I discovered this when researching how/when to trim, and this page came up: http://antiagingpress.org/anthony-morrocco-lunar-hair-cutting-chart-2017.html/



Your posts give me life! Lol! I'm here laughing!

Signed,

Your #1 Fan


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Your posts give me life! Lol! I'm here laughing!
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Your #1 Fan



LOL. Much love, lady!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Saludable84 said:


> I cannot believe gel has my hair this soft. Really debating making it a part of my weekly regimen if I wasn't so scared of using gel as a sealer  I don't think it's the gel, but I think it's still contributing.
> 
> I used ES JBCO gel btw. This the first gel from ES that leave me with any buildup.



I love gel, so I say go for it lol. I have a love hate relationship with wngs, but they really are awesome for my hair. Gel works much better for me than butters or creams.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I don't care for Curls Lavish Curls Moisturizer as a refresher but I really like it as a same day moisturizer. Softens my gel without making my hair sticky or tacky. My wash and go is holding up nicely and this is easier than purchasing activator gel to go over my styler.

Trying to fight thru this migraine!! I need to wash my hair but my head is throbbing


----------



## Evolving78

whiteoleander91 said:


> I don't care for Curls Lavish Curls Moisturizer as a refresher but I really like it as a same day moisturizer. Softens my gel without making my hair sticky or tacky. My wash and go is holding up nicely and this is easier than purchasing activator gel to go over my styler.
> 
> Trying to fight thru this migraine!! I need to wash my hair but my head is throbbing


Excedrin migraine really works well for me. I get nauseous, my speech starts to slur, and I can't handle noise, or light. It works fast too.


----------



## whiteoleander91

shortdub78 said:


> Excedrin migraine really works well for me. I get nauseous, my speech starts to slur, and I can't handle noise, or light. It works fast too.


Same with me with the slurred speech and etc plus trouble walking. I picked up some CoQ10 and magnesium oxide today to try to prevent them bc I can't live my life like this   Thanks for the recommendation, I usually take the normal excedrin but I will try the migraine kind.


----------



## Sharpened

Cocamidopropyl betaine is the bane of my existence. Say what you want about petrochemicals and animal derivatives, but I never had allergies to most cosmetic products until this stuff hit the scene. P&G decided to _improve_ my body wash (again) by switching out one of the detergents with it (cheap tards), and I got slammed by the itches.

I still have the old bottle, but nothing on the market, either body wash or shampoo, matches it. Hopefully, bar soap is not completely ruined, or dish soap mixed with water and oil is in my future.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes, coconut IS bae. I love EVERYTHING coconut. Mmm.
> 
> I ended up washing this morning: My ponytailed twist out finally lost its definition, and my hair looked like a ponytailed struggle Afro.
> 
> My first-impression review of the J.R. Liggetts Coconut and Argan Oil Shampoo Bar:
> 
> View attachment 401145
> 
> Suds-ability: 10
> 
> Slip: 9.5
> 
> Detangle-ability: 10
> WOWWWWWWW. I detangled my whole head in 35 minutes IN THE SHOWER (unheard of for me), in 6 sections. My scarily thin strands REFUSED to knot as I pulled them apart using the elongate-and-peel method. The slip!!!
> 
> Smell: Largely undetectable
> 
> Cleansing effect: Yielded SQUEAKY clean hair . . . I literally HEARD squeaking  Stripped feeling post-wash. I would be AFRAID to rinse this bar from my fine UNTANGLED hair. The moisturizing version/formula/bar is not stripping.
> 
> Availability: Available from the J.R. Liggetts website and other such sites. Also, check your local Whole Foods, but not likely. Likely just the ORIGINAL formula at Whole Foods, but check.
> 
> Hope this helps, @Alma Petra! Blessings, lady!



Oh you will not believe what has happened.

So I got my hand on one of these coconut bars. I also placed an order for the moisturizing one but I don't think it will arrive any time soon. Anywaaaaays, I went and washed my hair today with the coconut shampoo bar and my results were sort of the exact opposite of yours!! I was never able to get squeaky clean hair from the bar even though I applied it 3 times. It definitely left a rather sticky layer of something on my hair. Maybe it reacted with the products that I had on my hair already (mostly oils) or with my  hard water? And because of that layer, attempting to detangle my hair was simply a joke. The comb wouldn't pass through and it just seemed to want to tangle up under the comb; and I had just detangled it the day before!! But then I have inconsistently texlaxed tangle-prone hair anyway. So I then applied my Palmer's coconut cowash to my hair and my hair immediately fluffed up and I was able to comb it out in like 3 minutes (since it was supposed to be already detangled from the day before)

I think that the pros:

-It didn't strip my hair
-First shampoo I can apply multiple times without stripping
-It seemed to have at least contributed to the removal of the build-up from my hair (oils and leave-in) So if my new cowash doesn't work on its own, I can precede it with the bar to get a clean slate

Cons:

-It leaves a sticky residue behind that causes my strands to stick together and my hair to want to tangle up, but that's not a big issue as I can follow by the cowash and take it from there


I can't wait to try the blue bar when it arrives. Also I will keep trying this coconut one out under different circumnstances to see how it will behave.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Oh you will not believe what has happened.
> 
> So I got my hand on one of these coconut bars. I also placed an order for the moisturizing one but I don't think it will arrive any time soon. Anywaaaaays, I went and washed my hair today with the coconut shampoo bar and my results were sort of the exact opposite of yours!! I was never able to get squeaky clean hair from the bar even though I applied it 3 times. It definitely left a rather sticky layer of something on my hair. Maybe it reacted with the products that I had on my hair already (mostly oils) or with my  hard water? And because of that layer, attempting to detangle my hair was simply a joke. The comb wouldn't pass through and it just seemed to want to tangle up under the comb; and I had just detangled it the day before!! But then I have inconsistently texlaxed tangle-prone hair anyway. So I then applied my Palmer's coconut cowash to my hair and my hair immediately fluffed up and I was able to comb it out in like 3 minutes (since it was supposed to be already detangled from the day before)
> 
> I think that the pros:
> 
> -It didn't strip my hair
> -First shampoo I can apply multiple times without stripping
> -It seemed to have at least contributed to the removal of the build-up from my hair (oils and leave-in) So if my new cowash doesn't work on its own, I can precede it with the bar to get a clean slate
> 
> Cons:
> 
> -It leaves a sticky residue behind that causes my strands to stick together and my hair to want to tangle up, but that's not a big issue as I can follow by the cowash and take it from there
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try the blue bar when it arrives. Also I will keep trying this coconut one out under different circumnstances to see how it will behave.



OMG!!!

Wow!

So . . . One thing I keep reading is that these "natural" types of bars require the hair to adjust to them, especially if you use other hair products with synthetic ingredients.

The 22nd Century Natural Woman lady talks about that, and some of the J.R. Liggetts shampoo bar reviews I've found around the web mention it.

I guess I'm not having that issue because I don't use silicones and I very rarely apply a synthetic ingredient.

It is amazing to me how differently our hair responded to that bar! A YouTuber is going to order and review it. Once she does, I'll try to remember to link her review.

I don't know if you want to continue with it! Eesh!


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> Wow!
> 
> So . . . One thing I keep reading is that these "natural" types of bars require the hair to adjust to them, especially if you use other hair products with synthetic ingredients.
> 
> The 22nd Century Natural Woman lady talks about that, and some of the J.R. Liggetts shampoo bar reviews I've found around the web mention it.
> 
> I guess I'm not having that issue because I don't use silicones and I very rarely apply a synthetic ingredient.
> 
> It is amazing to me how differently our hair responded to that bar! A YouTuber is going to order and review it. Once she does, I'll try to remember to link her review.
> 
> I don't know if you want to continue with it! Eesh!



Yeah, right? The way different heads of hair behave differently never ceases to amaze me. I remember once using my tried and true bae products on my sister's hair to try and help her with her dryness and breakage issues and even while working through the sections I could see that her hair was reacting totally differently to the products than the way my hair does. She has low porosity and the products just piled up on top of her strands. We ended up with a whitish flaky dry mess that we had to wash out again and start from scratch lol.

But yeah I'm still interested in further experimenting with the bars, since I'm still looking for something than can be used on a daily basis to give a clean but moisturized slate. Plus as you said, my hair may learn to adjust to them eventually. I did have a lot of build-up on my hair today from using products that were not compatible with each other the day before.

I will sure keep you posted.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have literally slept all day, now I'm going to get my mom her money. I haven't touched my hair at all


----------



## Nightingale

whiteoleander91 said:


> I love gel, so I say go for it lol. I have a love hate relationship with wngs, but they really are awesome for my hair.* Gel works much better for me than butters or creams.*



Same here.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

So many sales. Online. On the ground. Phew!


----------



## Saludable84

Nightingale said:


> Same here.


Why are you being a spectator?


----------



## Dee_33

Put my hair into 2 dutch braids, that calmed my desire to cut it. I like not having to think about my hair, just wash, dc, braid every other week.  I'm also interested in how much growth I'll see.


----------



## GGsKin

My wng still looks alright but I want to wash...no, really need to wash my hair. I haven't done so in about two weeks. My ends at the back were knotting today. I came home a few hrs ago, too late to do anything proper with work tomorrow,  I 'refreshed' (read not fresh at all I am ashamed to say) 


whiteoleander91 said:


> *I love gel*, so I say go for it lol. I have a love hate relationship with wngs, but they really are awesome for my hair. *Gel works much better for me than butters or creams*.



I love gel too, well one gel. Best sealer for me.  I added more of that and some water to my strands. Hopefully this will carry my ends through another couple of days. I can't be bothered to change my hair style and put it up. It is enjoying freedom.


----------



## whiteoleander91

AbsyBlvd said:


> My wng still looks alright but I want to wash...no, really need to wash my hair. I haven't done so in about two weeks. My ends at the back were knotting today. I came home a few hrs ago, too late to do anything proper with work tomorrow,  I 'refreshed' (read not fresh at all I am ashamed to say)
> 
> 
> I love gel too, well one gel. Best sealer for me.  I added more of that and some water to my strands. Hopefully this will carry my ends through another couple of days. I can't be bothered to change my hair style and put it up. It is enjoying freedom.



Sometimes it be like that lol. When your hair is being unusually well behaved and amiable it's hard to find the proper motivation to wash it  I finally got around to washing my hair but I really could have left it alone, it felt great!! 

Gel and my hair strands have a certain understanding, you see  don't flake up on me and keep these fuzzies laid and I won't wash you out! Lol  and I agree, gel is a great sealant.


----------



## Saludable84

Okay. @whiteoleander91 @Nightingale im going to attempt this WNG. Wish me luck.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Saludable84 said:


> Okay. @whiteoleander91 @Nightingale in going to attempt this WNG. Wish me luck.


Good luck!! I know it will work out just fine!


----------



## Coilystep

I too am a gel lover


----------



## Coilystep

Saludable84 said:


> Okay. @whiteoleander91 @Nightingale in going to attempt this WNG. Wish me luck.


Ooh I hope you are happy with it and that you post pictures. You've got a lot of hair. It will be glorious. Remember to work in sections and keep your water bottle handy.


----------



## Saludable84

Coilystep said:


> Ooh I hope you are happy with it and that you post pictures. You've got a lot of hair. It will be glorious. Remember to work in sections and keep your water bottle handy.



Is the shower just as good as a spray bottle? I'm hoping for good results so I can post a picture. 

Thank you.


----------



## Coilystep

Saludable84 said:


> Is the shower just as good as a spray bottle? I'm hoping for good results so I can post a picture.
> 
> Thank you.


I personally get better results with the spray bottle out of the shower. However I have recently done it in the shower a couple of times.


----------



## GGsKin

Saludable84 said:


> Is the shower just as good as a spray bottle? I'm hoping for good results so I can post a picture.
> 
> Thank you.



Good fortune @Saludable84 I hope we do get to see your results. I like to wet from the shower head for a fresh wng. It doesn't look good on day one (too flat and water laden) but usually there is enough moisture to last a while that way. Sometimes just wet my hands and squeeze into my dry strands. I'm sure the spray bottle will be just fine.


----------



## PJaye

This is what happens when ya steal sh** that ain't yours.


----------



## LushLox

My finished hair looked quite nice yesterday until *he* got his hands on it.  Now it's a distant memory. *sigh* Will pin curl this evening; hair is still smooth from the roller set at least.


----------



## LushLox

@PJaye  Is that supposed to be a Bantu knot out? She obviously did not watch the whole video.

Why didn't she at least shake the curls out a bit? Poor soul...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PJaye said:


> This is what happens when ya steal sh** that ain't yours.



She said she looks like Rick James. I think he would be offended if he was alive.


----------



## Saludable84

@PJaye She watched videos.... she wanted curly hair.... she looks like Rick James.... the style was meant for African hair.... she's only got 30 minutes.



I'm glad she was inspired, but she seemed to miss a very important theme watching these videos.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> My finished hair looked quite nice yesterday until *he* got his hands on it.  Now it's a distant memory. *sigh* Will pin curl this evening; hair is still smooth from the roller set at least.


Lmbo at least your were able to retrieve the smoothness!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> My finished hair looked quite nice yesterday until *he* got his hands on it.  Now it's a distant memory. *sigh* Will pin curl this evening; hair is still smooth from the roller set at least.


Whoohoo, Mr Nasty Time


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Lmbo at least your were able to retrieve the smoothness!





ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Whoohoo, Mr Nasty Time View attachment 401557



From now on I'll do my hair *after* I've seen him. It's too much damn effort and that ish needs to last all week!


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> From now on I'll do my hair *after* I've seen him. It's too much damn effort and that ish needs to last all week!


Unless we are going out, I prepare for war! Scarf, cute comfortable (pull off) outfit, with no makeup! lol I have learned my lesson! I remember years ago I got my hair done, then had to go back to the stylist the next day. She said it looked like I been in a fight! lol


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Unless we are going out, I prepare for war! Scarf, cute comfortable (pull off) outfit, with no makeup! lol I have learned my lesson! I remember years ago I got my hair done, then had to go back to the stylist the next day. *She said it looked like I been in a fight!* lol



Lmao y'all weren't playing that day!


----------



## Sharpened

I want to try roller setting in the future. Is this a good product?


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> I want to try roller setting in the future. Is this a good product?


Nairobi. 

Ingredients are a mystery though.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> Nairobi.
> 
> Ingredients are a mystery though.


As someone with allergies and sensitivities, that worries me. I will have to see if one of my friends uses it and test it on my skin.


----------



## LushLox

@Sharpened I've never used it but please report back if you do buy it. I usually buy the Keracare one, but I'd be happy to buy a cheaper one if it works. 

If you're using a mousse don't apply it to the whole length just mid length to ends as sometimes they can be too sticky/stiff and cause a mess in the end result.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> As someone with allergies and sensitivities, that worries me. I will have to see if one of my friends uses it and test it on my skin.


I know. That's why I told you ingredients are a mystery. But it's bae. 

My old stylist used the ORS on me a few times and it was nice, but that was after a couple of days. I used it alone and I would recommend you to just use 3 pumps at most entire head. She would use like 5-6-7 pumps like it was nothing. I used 3 and it was good enough.


----------



## Napp

@LushLox do you still relax and rollerset? I miss my rollersets and was planning on relaxing for my bday


----------



## Sharpened

Nevermind, it is a no-go for me: Nairobi Wrapp-It Shine Foaming Lotion Ingredients & Review



> With that being said, I told the woman on the phone my concerns and she finally told me where to find the full ingredient list. It WAS on their website but it was not under the ingredient tab. It was under the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) tab.
> 
> *Nairobi Wrapp It Shine Foaming Lotion Ingredients*
> 
> Cocamidopropyl Betaine 61789-40-0
> Panthenol 81-13-0
> Propylene Glycol 57-55-6
> Dimethicone Copolyol 64365-23-7
> Polisorbate 20 9005-64-5
> Polyquaternium-11 53633-54-8


----------



## LushLox

Napp said:


> @LushLox do you still relax and rollerset? I miss my rollersets and was planning on relaxing for my bday



@Napp I still relax but I didn't rollerset for a few years, I simply got fed up of doing it.

I'm making up for lost time though and have done quite a few sets in the last few weeks. I never should have stopped. Oh well...

When is your birthday it's mine too in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Napp

LushLox said:


> @Napp I still relax but I didn't rollerset for a few years, I simply got fed up of doing it.
> 
> I'm making up for lost time though and have done quite a few sets in the last few weeks. I never should have stopped. Oh well...
> 
> When is your birthday it's mine too in a couple of weeks.



happy early bday! Mine is in November so i have time to see if i want to really go back to being relaxed. My hair has stayed at the same length for years because my natural hair breaks in the middle. So I keep cutting it. I didn't have that problem when I was relaxed. I had a nice healthy hemline. I am going to try crochet braids for a while until i make my decision.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Nevermind, it is a no-go for me: Nairobi Wrapp-It Shine Foaming Lotion Ingredients & Review



That's right!!! You stated that recently.

I take the recommendation off the table.

Just throwing it out there: have you looked at aveda phomollient? I have no idea of those ingredients either, I just have a bottle in here somewhere.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> That's right!!! You stated that recently.
> 
> I take the recommendation off the table.
> 
> Just throwing it out there: have you looked at aveda phomollient? I have no idea of those ingredients either, I just have a bottle in here somewhere.


Found it: Aveda phomollient™ styling foam

Ingredients: Aqueous (Water\Aqua\Eau) Extracts\Extraits Aqueux:Arctium Lappa (Burdock) Root Extract, Althaea Officinalis (Marshmallow) Root Extract , Polysorbate 20 , Glycerin , Polyquaternium-11 , Polyquaternium-10 , Honey\Mel\Miel , Oryzanol , Tocopherol , Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil , Fragrance (Parfum) , Geraniol , Linalool , Farnesol , Benzyl Benzoate , Amyl Cinnamal , Benzyl Salicylate , Citronellol , Eugenol , Limonene , Citric Acid , Sodium Gluconate , Potassium Sorbate , Phenoxyethanol


----------



## Saludable84

So, my failed attempts at a WNG was using naptural method. My recent attempt was using traceykiss method. However, I didn't abandon naptural altogether. 

Naptural:
Wash or cowash
Deep condition 
Light leave in
Oil
Gel
Soaking wet hair
Lots of smoothing (fail)
Large sections (fail)

TraceyKiss:
Wash or cowash
Deep condition (if needed)
Creamy leave in but not tooooo much 
Gel
Large section then smooth then go piece by piece through section. Unclump enough to get some definition

Me:
Wash
Deep condition
Creamy leave in 
Oil (Naptural)
Gel
Soaking wet hair (Naptural)
Large section then smooth then go piece by piece through section. Unclump enough to get some definition (Tracey)


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Found it: Aveda phomollient™ styling foam
> 
> Ingredients: Aqueous (Water\Aqua\Eau) Extracts\Extraits Aqueux:Arctium Lappa (Burdock) Root Extract, Althaea Officinalis (Marshmallow) Root Extract , Polysorbate 20 , Glycerin , Polyquaternium-11 , Polyquaternium-10 , Honey\Mel\Miel , Oryzanol , Tocopherol , Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil , Fragrance (Parfum) , Geraniol , Linalool , Farnesol , Benzyl Benzoate , Amyl Cinnamal , Benzyl Salicylate , Citronellol , Eugenol , Limonene , Citric Acid , Sodium Gluconate , Potassium Sorbate , Phenoxyethanol



Dang you quick lol. Does this work? 

I remember getting it for rollerset but my son was a newborn then (same son I'm watching tear up toilet paper as we speak because he's potty training) and never got to it. It's also volumizing. 

My goal later was to try foams for twist outs because I'd seen videos on, but never go to it.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> Dang you quick lol. Does this work?
> 
> I remember getting it for rollerset but my son was a newborn then (same son I'm watching tear up toilet paper as we speak because he's potty training) and never got to it. It's also volumizing.
> 
> My goal later was to try foams for twist outs because I'd seen videos on, but never go to it.


It looks like a go. Thank you! *copy/paste in hair journal*


----------



## Anaisin

Does anyone use a serum on natural hair? I don't mean for heat styling (blow dry/flat iron) but like to detangle or refresh?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I ended up ordering the Alter Ego Linange Shea Butter Relaxer, neutralizing conditioner and the reconstructing hair mask. I did like reviews on the Mizani Butter blends but the line was just too expensive IMO, and the cost varies too much $20.99 in one store then $39.99 down the street, lol. I started wondering if the products were the real deal.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Tomorrow is wash day, well cowash day. Will probably dc on dry hair then cowash it out. I'm also packing up some of my Shea Moisture products to give to my mom and brother. I'm giving them a full set of the coconut water fusion, the coconut water mousse and a full set of the raw shea butter.

If I don't like the sacha inchi gel and smoothie after I trial them this week then I'm giving them to my brother as well. His hair is coarser, thicker and denser than mine and did well with massive amounts of the coconut and hibiscus smoothie while I could only use about a nickle sized amount per section. I'm trying to get rid of my SM stash by the end of the year.


----------



## Colocha

Anaisin said:


> Does anyone use a serum on natural hair? I don't mean for heat styling (blow dry/flat iron) but like to detangle or refresh?


I do this sometimes to get braidouts to stretch more.  But I'm stopping for a while because I don't use a sulfate shampoo when I wash and I can feel the cones in my hair throughout wash day. Hair feels great all other times but that bothers me.


----------



## LushLox

I'm in the north of the country today on business. Whenever I travel even if it's for one night I always wash my hair because the water is so beautiful. It's been well documented on here but that good water, damn it's akin to manna from heaven!

Makes your hair and skin feel so lush!

I envy all of you who have lovely water, it makes a world of difference to your skin and hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Anaisin said:


> Does anyone use a serum on natural hair? I don't mean for heat styling (blow dry/flat iron) but like to detangle or refresh?



I want to try a serum on my ends to try to prevent knots, but I don't know where to start to find one with only water-soluble silicones.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am falling back in love with roller sets.  I think it looks great with my short natural hair. Lottabody foam wrap has been working great for me. My SOS has a good laugh at me because when I sit under my hooded dryer I have a stand fan in front of me at the same time.  He says I can't believe you brought a fan just to do your hair in front of. I use my fan when I  flat iron my hair as well.


----------



## Evolving78

Lissa0821 said:


> I am falling back in love with roller sets.  I think it looks great with my short natural hair. Lottabody foam wrap has been working great for me. My SOS has a good laugh at me because when I sit under my hooded dryer I have a stand fan in front of me at the same time.  He says I can't believe you brought a fan just to do your hair in front of. I use my fan when I  flat iron my hair as well.


I need a fan too! I had to turn the air on to do my hair and get the kids dressed.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Just threw away a brand new full jar of SM raw shea butter dc. There was a bunch of hairs in it. I normally check my unsealed products before I leave the purchase them. Don't know how I missed this. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Coilystep

KinksAndInk said:


> Just threw away a brand new full jar of SM raw shea butter dc. There was a bunch of hairs in it. I normally check my unsealed products before I leave the purchase them. Don't know how I missed this. Absolutely disgusting.



Just so I'm clear you purchased from a store and this was sold to you as unused product. If that is the case  you should take it back and raise Cain.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Coilystep said:


> Just so I'm clear you purchased from a store and this was sold to you as unused product. If that is the case  you should take it back and raise Cain.


It was a heat of the moment angry trashing. I don't be wasting money. Lol. Just went and grabbed it out of the trash. There's no indication of use. It's filled all the way to the top yet there's several hairs imbedded in it. Just nasty. It's going right back to Target as soon as I finish wash day.


----------



## Lissa0821

shortdub78 said:


> I need a fan too! I had to turn the air on to do my hair and get the kids dressed.



Yes honey I need it because I sweat all over in minutes when I am under the dryer.  I won't last more than fifteen miutes without it.


----------



## Rocky91

Lissa0821 said:


> I am falling back in love with roller sets.  I think it looks great with my short natural hair. Lottabody foam wrap has been working great for me. My SOS has a good laugh at me because when I sit under my hooded dryer I have a stand fan in front of me at the same time.  He says I can't believe you brought a fan just to do your hair in front of. I use my fan when I  flat iron my hair as well.


 
what dryer are you using @Lissa0821 ??
i really need a new one.

any pictures of your rollerset, btw? I have short natural hair too, and i'm curious about doing them.


----------



## Lissa0821

Rocky91 said:


> what dryer are you using @Lissa0821 ??
> i really need a new one.
> 
> any pictures of your rollerset, btw? I have short natural hair too, and i'm curious about doing them.



I have the Lava Tech table top dryer. I love it because it is tourmaline and ionic. It doesn't dry out my hair.  This is my second one. I brought the first one when they first came out and it died after one year. I brought the upgraded version two years later and it is going strong.  I also have the Red Kiss table top which I got from Walmart. Child it's good too...It is just too hot for me, like blazing hot. It dried out my hair.

Sorry, I haven't figured out how to load pictures yet.  It's not as easy as it use to be.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I got my Sephora. play box today and it included 2 hair products, DevaCurl SuperCream coconut curl styler and Madam CJ Walker curl whip styling soufflé. I may try the latter with the sample of their coconut oil I got in another play box a few months ago for a wash n go. Both are 2oz tubes that should give me 2-3 uses, possibly more, depending on product thickness.


----------



## Evolving78

I decided to try something different today. I mixed some dove conditioner I have my kids use for cowashing, with some water. I have using this on my DD to just moisturize and wet her hair without adding a bunch of products. 
I decided to use it on my hair, but I add a small amount of IC Moisturizer(it's a liquid), then I added a little more water. I couldn't use that stuff straight, due to the glycol and aloe in it, but it seemed to do the trick today to add some moisture to my air dried hair.  

I sealed with CON Eden repairing oil (serum). I will see how my hair feels tomorrow. If it feels good, I will continue to use this. This little mix doesn't have any protein in it. 

My plan is to wash my hair 2x as usual, alternating using a masque and a Moisturizing conditioner. I will sit under my dryer, or air dry. No heat for the rest of the month, since my hair just sits on my shoulders right now (CLength now), and I sweat something terrible around my neck. I don't want to sweat out my ends and cause dryness and friction.  
This is that stage where you have to keep your hair up and off of your shoulders to make it to the next length.


----------



## von rose

Everytime I see one of those 'grow 1+ inch overnight with egg and olive oil' videos I want to yell at my laptop. Are people really buying into this? Like your follicles only produce so much keratin at a time, your usual growth rate is around six inches a year (if that) and yo gullible ass grew an inch overnight?!? Grrrrr


----------



## Pygmy_puff

von rose said:


> Everytime I see one of those 'grow 1+ inch overnight with egg and olive oil' videos I want to yell at my laptop. Are people really buying into this? Like your follicles only produce so much keratin at a time, your usual growth rate is around six inches a year (if that) and yo gullible ass grew an inch overnight?!? Grrrrr



Not gunna lie, I totally fell for one of those videos one night. I felt SO stupid when I measured my hair in the morning. Like, DUH of course it didn't work, pygmy_puff you gullible ass!


----------



## von rose

Pygmy_puff said:


> Not gunna lie, I totally fell for one of those videos one night. I felt SO stupid when I measured my hair in the morning. Like, DUH of course it didn't work, pygmy_puff you gullible ass!


Aww. Its a good hair treatment though and probably helps with elasticity so I think its fine to do. Just wished people would stop thinking it gives you unicorn hair.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm looking real hard at this Madam CJ Walker curl whip styling soufflé. I went to Target to return that disgusting dc and as I strolled down the haircare aisle this older lady asked me which one of the products was responsible for my curls cuz she was about to clear the shelf. Sadly I had to tell her none of them. I got 4 more compliments before I left the store.


----------



## von rose

Ever since I started getting more moisture in my hair its been very floppy (even though it still tangles) :/ like its not 3c/4a/4b anymore (now its close to whatever the lady below curl pattern is. what is it by the way?). Its not heat damage as the ends are still curly and while there's some breakage and shedding its not anymore than my college days when my hair could 'stand up'. I just look like a sad wet poodle....


----------



## Sharpened

I am starting to like bantu knots. My parting skills are weak, so they have to be covered. DH thinks they are too cute. He's weird...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> I'm in the north of the country today on business. Whenever I travel even if it's for one night I always wash my hair because the water is so beautiful. It's been well documented on here but that good water, damn it's akin to manna from heaven!
> 
> Makes your hair and skin feel so lush!
> 
> I envy all of you who have lovely water, it makes a world of difference to your skin and hair.


I was so amazed when I was in South Carolina at the water. I kept saying "This water is so soft!" 

I agree, it does make a world of difference.


----------



## LushLox

von rose said:


> Everytime I see one of those 'grow 1+ inch overnight with egg and olive oil' videos I want to yell at my laptop. Are people really buying into this? Like your follicles only produce so much keratin at a time, your usual growth rate is around six inches a year (if that) and yo gullible ass grew an inch overnight?!? Grrrrr



Right on the money. The problem is newer members will come on this board and see lots of beautiful long hair and will fully believe that the growth aids do work. 

Horribly disappointing for those ladies. Folks need to manage their expectations.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I decided to try something different today. I mixed some dove conditioner I have my kids use for cowashing, with some water. I have using this on my DD to just moisturize and wet her hair without adding a bunch of products.
> I decided to use it on my hair, but I add a small amount of IC Moisturizer(it's a liquid), then I added a little more water. I couldn't use that stuff straight, due to the glycol and aloe in it, but it seemed to do the trick today to add some moisture to my air dried hair.
> 
> I sealed with CON Eden repairing oil (serum). I will see how my hair feels tomorrow. If it feels good, I will continue to use this. This little mix doesn't have any protein in it.
> 
> My plan is to wash my hair 2x as usual, alternating using a masque and a Moisturizing conditioner. I will sit under my dryer, or air dry. No heat for the rest of the month, since my hair just sits on my shoulders right now (CLength now), and I sweat something terrible around my neck. I don't want to sweat out my ends and cause dryness and friction.
> *This is that stage where you have to keep your hair up and off of your shoulders to make it to the next length*.



I'm sitting here agreeing with my hair in a pony tail


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> I'm sitting here agreeing with my hair a pony tail


I have my crochets in a top knot.

I just want y'all  to know that I still haven't finished 

It's too dang hot.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

The very center/crown area of my hair is shorter than the rest, and the texture is weird.  That area seems to break faster and appears thinner.  I watched a YT vid that mentioned doing a float test on different sections of your hair, so I did that this morning.  I did center/crown area, the left side and the right side.  The center and left side floated forever, never sunk.  The right side went under the surface of the water, but never fully sunk.

That is supposed to mean I have low porosity hair... but I dunno.  The center/crown section of my hair where there's breakage is always frizzy and dries super fast, and always feels dry.  Same w/ the left side.  The center/crown area feels bumpy when I run my finger up a few strands, which is supposed to be indicative of high porosity.  Also when I used to wet bun, that part of my hair seemed to HATE constantly being wet. My hair doesn't respond well to being wet often anyway, but that section in particular used to suffer so much from too much moisture/water.

I may do the test again another day after a good shampoo to see if I get the same results (today I just cowashed).  I'm trying to get the center/crown section to grow and not look so scraggly but I dunno what to do.    The rest of my hair is really flourishing except that section, so the breakage is becoming more noticeable imo.    Its pretty frustrating.

I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## Sharpened

@tapioca_pudding it sounds like you have a patch of the mysterious scab hair. I believe it can be a permanent thing, caused by some sort of follicular damage. Baby that area as best you can. Hopefully, others will chime in with better ideas on how to deal with it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Sharpened said:


> @tapioca_pudding it sounds like you have a patch of the mysterious scab hair. I believe it can be a permanent thing, caused by some sort of follicular damage. Baby that area as best you can. Hopefully, others will chime in with better ideas on how to deal with it.



Thanks so much!  I plan to just really baby it.  I went to a derm last week and he said it looks/acts like Central Centrifugal Cicatricial Alopecia (CCCA) but he's not 100% sure.  I was like, That's mad helpful, thanks.   He didn't want to take a biopsy right now but said that if it doesn't improve in 6 months or gets worse then he will biopsy.  I kind of rebuked that diagnosis  which is why I didn't mention it before.  He said that we can try a few rounds of shots in my scalp etc, but I'm not up for that right now for a few reasons.  

The reason I somewhat rebuked that theory is because the hair at my scalp is still super dense.  When I part my hair and take photos, it doesn't look patchy or like there are any bald spots etc.  But the hair that grows out of that area is just weird.

I'm not sure what my plan of action is right now other than just to baby that area and keep doing research.


----------



## Sharpened

@tapioca_pudding I have been natural since the 90s, and I have a patch of the same type hair at the top of my head. It never went bald or thinned out once. I wish research studies were done on women who never messed with chemicals or direct heat so we would know for sure what is the true cause or if it is normal.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

von rose said:


> Everytime I see one of those 'grow 1+ inch overnight with egg and olive oil' videos I want to yell at my laptop. Are people really buying into this? Like your follicles only produce so much keratin at a time, your usual growth rate is around six inches a year (if that) and yo gullible ass grew an inch overnight?!? Grrrrr



I tried one of these once, for fun. Mainly to try to get to the bottom of what might be going on. I knew ahead of time that there was no way it was going to work, else no folks in the world would have hair shorter than they like: They would just grow it out with one of these methods.


----------



## Evolving78

tapioca_pudding said:


> The very center/crown area of my hair is shorter than the rest, and the texture is weird.  That area seems to break faster and appears thinner.  I watched a YT vid that mentioned doing a float test on different sections of your hair, so I did that this morning.  I did center/crown area, the left side and the right side.  The center and left side floated forever, never sunk.  The right side went under the surface of the water, but never fully sunk.
> 
> That is supposed to mean I have low porosity hair... but I dunno.  The center/crown section of my hair where there's breakage is always frizzy and dries super fast, and always feels dry.  Same w/ the left side.  The center/crown area feels bumpy when I run my finger up a few strands, which is supposed to be indicative of high porosity.  Also when I used to wet bun, that part of my hair seemed to HATE constantly being wet. My hair doesn't respond well to being wet often anyway, but that section in particular used to suffer so much from too much moisture/water.
> 
> I may do the test again another day after a good shampoo to see if I get the same results (today I just cowashed).  I'm trying to get the center/crown section to grow and not look so scraggly but I dunno what to do.    The rest of my hair is really flourishing except that section, so the breakage is becoming more noticeable imo.    Its pretty frustrating.
> 
> I'm open for suggestions.


My crown has always been that weird area for me too! It's very dense, dry, and kinker than the rest of my head. I use wild growth oil in that area to keep it soft and lubricated. Whenever I have to make sections, that area gets its own section. I don't detangle, or comb that section going straight down.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Darn, I need like 3 more packs of hair 

I'm not buying any. That's why the Good Lord invented headbands


----------



## von rose

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I tried one of these once, for fun. Mainly to try to get to the bottom of what might be going on. I knew ahead of time that there was no way it was going to work, else no folks in the world would have hair shorter than they like: They would just grow it out with one of these methods.



I've tried egg+olive oil because I had already shampooed and needed a protein treatment but I definitely did not get an inch and I'm already on the faster end of hair growth. Not gonna say anything on the videos though; when a youtuber's stans don't like what you have to say you get drawn and quartered with a quickness 

 Also what is this smiley??? Lol! I know its a star wars reference, just seems random for a hair board


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I somehow ended up watching these Iraqi barbers (I think they're Iraqi) and I #sweaterGawd one of them was cutting with gardening shears..


----------



## KinksAndInk

$26 for a product that I can't even get 2nd day hair with? Nah. I'll pass.


----------



## Sally.

KinksAndInk said:


> I got my Sephora. play box today and it included 2 hair products, DevaCurl SuperCream coconut curl styler and Madam CJ Walker curl whip styling soufflé. I may try the latter with the sample of their coconut oil I got in another play box a few months ago for a wash n go. Both are 2oz tubes that should give me 2-3 uses, possibly more, depending on product thickness.



I get Play too. Whoever they have helping to decide what products are best for people depending on their beauty profile, is doing a slightly impressive job. I was surprised to see so many products these past couple months in my box that's catered to those with kinky curly hair. However, I was disappointed to get two styling products this month. I would have preferred to get the Devacurl No Poo rather than the Supercream. 

Also, I still don't think they have connected the dots to mean that kinky hair often means darker skin, because the shades of the lip products they have sent have been all a miss for me tho I'm sure they look good on those with fair skin.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

My products showed up super fast! Nicely wrapped and packed! I was surprised that the neutralizing conditioner is liquid like shampoo and not creamy like conditioner. Lol, I guess I was fooled by the name. Lord this going to be bitter sweet. Relaxing day....


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I might try a henna gloss this weekend.  Imma see.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

von rose said:


> I've tried egg+olive oil because I had already shampooed and needed a protein treatment but I definitely did not get an inch and I'm already on the faster end of hair growth. Not gonna say anything on the videos though; when a youtuber's stans don't like what you have to say you get drawn and quartered with a quickness
> 
> Also what is this smiley??? Lol! I know its a star wars reference, just seems random for a hair board


----------



## KinksAndInk

Sally. said:


> I get Play too. Whoever they have helping to decide what products are best for people depending on their beauty profile, is doing a slightly impressive job. I was surprised to see so many products these past couple months in my box that's catered to those with kinky curly hair. However, I was disappointed to get two styling products this month. I would have preferred to get the Devacurl No Poo rather than the Supercream.
> 
> Also, I still don't think they have connected the dots to mean that kinky hair often means darker skin, because the shades of the lip products they have sent have been all a miss for me tho I'm sure they look good on those with fair skin.


I didn't mind getting 2 stylers. I've found my holy grail cleansers and don't have a desire to trial anymore but I get what you're saying. I usually mix my lip shades so getting one too light or too dark doesn't bother me either. The only issue I have is when I get a sea salt spray or dry shampoo. I pass those along to my Chaldean friend for her daughter.


----------



## Sharpened

In case anyone was curious, the ingredients for Wild Growth Hair Oil are Olive oil, Jojoba oil, Coconut oil, Vitamin D, Choline, Inositol, Iron, Magnesium, Phosphorous, Calcium, Natural Color and Fragrance. How did Sally's figure it out? They require a MSDS on all products they sell.

The two in red are in the B vitamin family, good for circulatory health, and found heavily in rice. I have no idea what phosphorus does.


----------



## MizAvalon

I've been wearing weaves and wigs exclusively for almost a year now. Gonna try to go the whole summer being natural. It's hard when you're a hair-lazy person like I am though. I know I'll probably cave and get braids at some point, lol.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> In case anyone was curious, the ingredients for Wild Growth Hair Oil are Olive oil, Jojoba oil, Coconut oil, Vitamin D, Choline, Inositol, Iron, Magnesium, Phosphorous, Calcium, Natural Color and Fragrance. How did Sally's figure it out? They require a MSDS on all products they sell.
> 
> The two in red are in the B vitamin family, good for circulatory health, and found heavily in rice. I have no idea what phosphorus does.


Is it still thick like back in the day?

Phosphorus is probably for growth, like regrowth and hair loss growth.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> Is it still thick like back in the day?
> 
> Phosphorus is probably for growth, like regrowth and hair loss growth.


No idea. My mother tried to get me to use it back in the 80s. Itchy scalp and dry hair was not on the menu, LOL. I am shocked this stuff is still going!


----------



## Lissa0821

I am completely content with my hair, my regime and products I am currently using.  But yet again I am at Walmart buying new hair products I have never tried, just to "see" how it would work on my hair.  I do it this because I love to try new products and Walmart will take it back in a heartbeat if I don't like it!!!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> No idea. My mother tried to get me to use it back in the 80s. Itchy scalp and dry hair was not on the menu, LOL. I am shocked this stuff is still going!



I used it back in my teens and it was really thick. And stank. No real proof it worked either. After my first bottle, didn't use it again and not really inclined to go back down that road. 

It also did make my scalp itch, but in my defense, I cannot put anything in my scalp without it itching. Even deep conditioning causes itches. 

But I'm glad you found the ingredients. That was like a sighting of big foot right there.


----------



## Evolving78

Saludable84 said:


> Is it still thick like back in the day?
> 
> Phosphorus is probably for growth, like regrowth and hair loss growth.


I use it. It's still thick, but they have a lighter version. I use both.


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> I use it. It's still thick, but they have a lighter version. I use both.



I've always wanted to know the ingredients to understand how it's so thick.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

With the way I'm feeling, I'm tired of these crochet braids already. I'm ready to take them down. I'm irritated than a mug and this hair is not helping. Luckily I have work tonight or I'll take these suckers right down.


Yes, I know I just put them in


----------



## ChanelNo5

I think I may have found a Reniece like stylist in my area! Her Facebook and Pinterest are really impressive and she seems completely focused on healthy hair growth.  I'm so excited I can't wait for her to call me back.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was reading one of the threads here about a poster's wig coming off at a car wash, and it reminded me of the time my ponytail came off on the bus when I used to talk to this guy 

I'm sitting here thinking I'm looking cute and stuff, and lean on his arm. All of a sudden, my head feels pretty light once I lifted my head back up and the dang ponytail falls right off! I'm trying to hurry up and put it back on the sly tip, and the ponytail slips out my hand and falls on his lap 

I couldn't do anything but laugh, and put it back on.


----------



## Saludable84

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I was reading one of the threads here about a poster's wig coming off at a car wash, and it reminded me of the time my ponytail came off on the bus when I used to talk to this guy
> 
> I'm sitting here thinking I'm looking cute and stuff, and lean on his arm. All of a sudden, my head feels pretty light once I lifted my head back up and the dang ponytail falls right off! *I'm trying to hurry up and put it back on the sly tip, and the ponytail slips out my hand and falls on his lap *
> 
> I couldn't do anything but laugh, and put it back on.



That's what you get for trying to be too cute


----------



## Dee-Licious

Sally. said:


> I get Play too. Whoever they have helping to decide what products are best for people depending on their beauty profile, is doing a slightly impressive job. I was surprised to see so many products these past couple months in my box that's catered to those with kinky curly hair. However, I was disappointed to get two styling products this month. I would have preferred to get the Devacurl No Poo rather than the Supercream.
> 
> Also, I still don't think they have connected the dots to mean that kinky hair often means darker skin, because the shades of the lip products they have sent have been all a miss for me tho I'm sure they look good on those with fair skin.


I need to start my Play back up.


----------



## Saludable84

Every time I'm sent a YT video (irl), it's always a girl with 3b, low to medium density and super shiny hair.

I just saw a video of a girl comparing ES Coconut Oil and JBCO Gels.

They make it look so easy; meanwhile, back at the farm... a sister cannot do that. A sister will look like a yeti.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Saludable84 said:


> Every time I'm sent a YT video (irl), it's always a girl with 3b, low to medium density and super shiny hair.
> 
> I just saw a video of a girl comparing ES Coconut Oil and JBCO Gels.
> 
> They make it look so easy; meanwhile, back at the farm... a sister cannot do that. A sister will look like a yeti.


No.. not a yeti


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My head is so itchy 

Imma probably be patting all night at work.


----------



## Anaisin

Just found out there is a black owned beauty supply here


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Protein-moisture balance.

I never heard of it until this site. I learned tonight that in general, it's not necessarily common knowledge. Mm.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I've got to remember to always retain/maintain a teachable spirit. I don't ever want to get to the place/point where I am wrong, don't know it, can't hear it, and can't learn for talking.


----------



## Saludable84

Anaisin said:


> Just found out there is a black owned beauty supply here


I found one in NYC. Wondering if I can visit it today


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I've got to remember to always retain/maintain a teachable spirit. I don't ever want to get to the place/point where I am wrong, don't know it, can't hear it, and can't learn for talking.


I appreciate this! When you see something not working, try an alternative. Remember all kids learn differently! I hope you have a good upcoming school year!


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Protein-moisture balance.
> 
> I never heard of it until this site. I learned tonight that in general, it's not necessarily common knowledge. Mm.


Most salon products are balanced, unless the product is focused to treat a certain condition of their hair. Another thing is salon products are meant to work together to give you the balance your hair needs. 

Now we have everyone trying to learn and figure out the chemistry of their hair and going through trial and error, so either we are using too much moisture, or we are using protein based products the wrong way. 
I know doing protein treatments, and using ecostyler gel caused me to have protein overload.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My head is so itchy
> 
> Imma probably be patting all night at work.


You got a scalp cleanser? ORS has one. I always used it when I had braids.


----------



## von rose

Used olaplex yesterday and don't know how I feel about it. It definitely acts like a protein on my hair and my strands are stronger but it feels weird. Gonna do another treatment in a few weeks and give a judgement then. 

Also I decided to dip into other forums on the hair board (the relationship one) and remembered why I don't wander far :/


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Yesterday at a meetup.com hair meetup I met two ladies with FLAWLESS, CRAZY PERFECT, GORGEOUS, STUNNING, THERE-ARE-NO-WORDS skin.

One was 45 and the other looked 25 in BW years but was probably in her late 30s. Skin looked brand new!!!

We all met for the first time yesterday. I had to ask about their skin regimen. The 45 YO only, only, only uses raw shea butter. The other lady ONLY uses rose water, rose hip oil, and shea butter.

Cleansers? Hot water, both said. The other lady said if she ever does feel a need to use soap, she would use African black soap.

I'm floored.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> You got a scalp cleanser? ORS has one. I always used it when I had braids.



I don't think so. But, when I'm hot (or irritated) I get itchy lol


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I don't think so. But, when I'm hot (or irritated) I get itchy lol


It will cool your scalp too!


----------



## KinkyRN

Glad I got he Komaza analysis. They gave me tons of info about my hair and seemingly great tips but I am so confused now. My hair is totally opposite of what I thought.


----------



## Sally.

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Protein-moisture balance.
> 
> I never heard of it until this site. I learned tonight that in general, it's not necessarily common knowledge. Mm.


@shortdub78 Do either of  you have any info on how to maintain the protein/moisture balance? I just discovered after 3 years that my hair has been suffering from protein overload, which finally explained why it was breaking off so badly and why every time I raked my hand through my hair while wet, it would come out in globs.

I corrected it by doing the Chicoro prepoo method and steaming with a protein free conditioner. But now I'm not sure how to know when I need protein and how often to do so. I know that moisture overload can lead to gummy hair that comes out when it is touched as well. I've suffered from both protein and moisture overload and don't know how to keep it balanced.


----------



## Sally.

KinkyRN said:


> Glad I got he Komaza analysis. They gave me tons of info about my hair and seemingly great tips but I am so confused now. My hair is totally opposite of what I thought.


What did they say?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sally. said:


> @shortdub78 Do either of  you have any info on how to maintain the protein/moisture balance? I just discovered after 3 years that my hair has been suffering from protein overload, which finally explained why it was breaking off so badly and why every time I raked my hand through my hair while wet, it would come out in globs.
> 
> I corrected it by doing the Chicoro prepoo method and steaming with a protein free conditioner. But now I'm not sure how to know when I need protein and how often to do so. I know that moisture overload can lead to gummy hair that comes out when it is touched as well. I've suffered from both protein and moisture overload and don't know how to keep it balanced.



I'm still figuring it out. Here is a helpful video (porosity matters!).

ETA: There are many threads here that come up if you search "moisture protein balance," too.


----------



## Sally.

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This bootleg standing steamer of mine.
> 
> I'm under it and worried. It drips. So poorly designed. I'm pretty sure I don't need a handheld steamer. Maybe for Christmas I can get the standing steamer I should have just gone with from the jump.


Which one do you have? I have the LCL one and that drips water too after about 20 minutes. Also one of the wheels on the stand was missing a screw when I got it, so it kinda leans to the side a bit.


----------



## Sally.

Reinventing21 said:


> I think I have found my *holy grail of brushes*...  It is called the Tangle Buster (I think).  Just saw it at Walmart.  It says it is for brushing and detangling THICK, HEAVY and LONG hair.  It does not look like any brush I have ever seen.
> 
> Now when it says THICK I think they mean dense.  My hair is extremely dense and heavy.  It does not matter whether my hair is silky straight or not...my hair is FAT. The strands themselves are also FAT.  This brush feels heavenly!  It actually finds my scalp AND detangles with no pulling, ripping etc.
> 
> My hair can NOT withstand paddle brushes, denman brushes  or the like. Those kinds of brushes pull/rip my hair and do not effectively penetrate the rainforest on my head.  TMI alert: I am hairy all over so...
> 
> I have been waiting my whole life for a brush like this. I have not brushed my hair in AGES, because none of the brushes out there have worked for my hair. I think I will run out to get more in case they stop selling them.
> 
> BOTTOM LINE:  This brush is definitely made for thick and heavy hair.  If your hair looks 'thick' while natural, but thin when straightened, then your hair is not truly thick as in dense.  However, everyone is different so... I see this brush working great on any texture 1-4 as long as the hair and hair strands are dense and heavy.  Finer hair strand ladies may feel  it is to powerful on their scalp.


I have a similar brush that I brought about 5 years ago after I saw one of the girls from My Natural Hair sisters use it during one of her videos. I thought the brush would just glide through my hair. However since the brush moves apart as you brush through your hair, I felt like it wasn't durable enough to even make it through brushing my hair strands unless I held the brush taut (which defeated the purpose of the brush to me).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sally. said:


> Which one do you have? I have the LCL one and that drips water too after about 20 minutes. Also one of the wheels on the stand was missing a screw when I got it, so it kinda leans to the side a bit.



I have a cheap, off-brand steamer I got from Ebay . . . so off-brand it has no NAME. 

I attached a picture of it at this post: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...nking-out-loud.541651/page-1243#post-23941423


----------



## Evolving78

Used the Pantene Gold shampoo and masque! Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner! Will be added to the rotation! I'm tee shirt drying now, then I will detangle and keep it moving.


----------



## Evolving78

Sally. said:


> @shortdub78 Do either of  you have any info on how to maintain the protein/moisture balance? I just discovered after 3 years that my hair has been suffering from protein overload, which finally explained why it was breaking off so badly and why every time I raked my hand through my hair while wet, it would come out in globs.
> 
> I corrected it by doing the Chicoro prepoo method and steaming with a protein free conditioner. But now I'm not sure how to know when I need protein and how often to do so. I know that moisture overload can lead to gummy hair that comes out when it is touched as well. I've suffered from both protein and moisture overload and don't know how to keep it balanced.


The best thing is to either use a line that promotes both, or rotate between the two. Just make sure you read the ingredient list. You have to watch your styling products as well. schedule a light protein at least 2-4 weeks and a moderate protein 4-6 week. In corporate moisture throughout that time. 

Don't go to bed with wet hair
Don't deep condition for longer that 15-30 mins. Anything else is overkill and your hair can only absorb so much moisture. 
Make sure you are properly cleansing your hair to receive moisture, or protein. 
Only so protein treatments on shampooed hair. 
Don't over Moisturize your hair. 
Refrain from product buildup.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to find a pomade to replace Carol's daughter liquid pomade. It's nice but I'd prefer a jar. Until then I'll work on my Honey's Handmade peaches n honey pomade. I think I have about 1/4 of a tin plus a full one in the fridge for back up. Let me go browse Etsy


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

If I wasn't wigging it I'd have a close cut right now.

I rinsed and deep conditioned my cornrows. I took the ends a loose as well which made it harder. The reason I took them loose in the first place is because the plaits had become really tight. They kinda looked like locs. I immediately went into panic mode and took the ends of my cornrows a loose! Thank God there was zero matting and the hair was fine. Matting is the last thing I need right now.

Even deep conditioning in cornrows with the ends loosened tired me out. I mean mentally tired me out. I definitely got burned out from doing my hair the last couple years. This definitely confirms that I'll be wigging until the end of the year and possibly longer.

I'm just riding this wave because I know when this phase is over I'll be into my hair again. If I cut it now I'll definitely regret it.


----------



## Saludable84

Sally. said:


> @shortdub78 Do either of  you have any info on how to maintain the protein/moisture balance? I just discovered after 3 years that my hair has been suffering from protein overload, which finally explained why it was breaking off so badly and why every time I raked my hand through my hair while wet, it would come out in globs.
> 
> I corrected it by doing the Chicoro prepoo method and steaming with a protein free conditioner. But now I'm not sure how to know when I need protein and how often to do so. I know that moisture overload can lead to gummy hair that comes out when it is touched as well. I've suffered from both protein and moisture overload and don't know how to keep it balanced.



I know you didnt ask me, but throwing my two cents in: it would take a long time to reach moisture overload levels. I wouldn't worry about it so much as I would be worried about protein overload. 

Use protein free DCs for a while and once your hair gets to a good place, depending on what you are using, 2-6 weeks is good. With a hard protein, I found it to be more cost effective because I'd use it every 6-8 weeks and never had an issue. If you want to be really safe, just a medium treatment every 4 weeks. 

Right now, probably just stick with moisture treatments until your hair stops breaking as much, then begin incorporating your treatments. 

Last, work with your porosity, as it can also determine frequency of protein use.


----------



## LushLox

It's amazing the amount of moisturising products that have protein elements in them, you have to be very careful what you're buying/using.


----------



## Prettymetty

I bought a bottle of Pura D'or shampoo to reduce shedding and hopefully it gives my hair more volume.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I was going to do a DIY fenugreek DC first, but NappyHeadedJojoba has me CONVINCED to try this asap, even though I have a couple of bottles of Soultanicals Hair Glide.

*DIY Product:* NappyHeadedJojoba's Prepoo & Detangler

*Ingredients:*

3 ounces coconut oil
3 ounces conditioner (WITH SLIP!)
1 ounce coconut water vinegar
1 ounce 100% coconut cream
essential oils of your choice


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sally. said:


> @shortdub78 Do either of  you have any info on how to maintain the protein/moisture balance? I just discovered after 3 years that my hair has been suffering from protein overload, which finally explained why it was breaking off so badly and why every time I raked my hand through my hair while wet, it would come out in globs.
> 
> I corrected it by doing the Chicoro prepoo method and steaming with a protein free conditioner. But now I'm not sure how to know when I need protein and how often to do so. I know that moisture overload can lead to gummy hair that comes out when it is touched as well. I've suffered from both protein and moisture overload and don't know how to keep it balanced.



If you can, view the protein-moisture balance video linked above. It is incredibly high quality and super helpful/informative. It will help make light of the advice you've been given from various posters. It discuss discusses the role of porosity and offers a flexible schedule that you can tweak as you access assess your hair's needs. It discusses how you know WHEN you need protein versus moisture . . . versus a balancing product, if I recall correctly.


----------



## LushLox

Thanks Yvette you're always on point with the helpful videos.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@shortdub78 I took my hair down


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @shortdub78 I took my hair down



Girl you're a mess! How long did you have them in for, it can't have been longer than 48 hours!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> Girl you're a mess! How long did you have them in for, it can't have been longer than 48 hours!


It was technically 72 hours but who's counting?


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It was technically 72 hours but who's counting?


Girl it's hot!


----------



## Lissa0821

I have discovered foam wrap lotion are awesome for roller sets but not good for a twist out to last more than one day.


----------



## Nightingale

Sally. said:


> Which one do you have? I have the LCL one and that drips water too after about 20 minutes. Also one of the wheels on the stand was missing a screw when I got it, so it kinda leans to the side a bit.



Which model do you have? Ive owned both models they carry and only the cheaper one dripped on me. I sent it back then upgraded.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> I need to find a pomade to replace Carol's daughter liquid pomade. It's nice but I'd prefer a jar. Until then I'll work on my Honey's Handmade peaches n honey pomade. I think I have about 1/4 of a tin plus a full one in the fridge for back up. Let me go browse Etsy



In case you could be interested: I just ordered/received the Hairobics pomade. It's in a jar and has only a slightly detectable smell. It was discounted and might still be. I will start trialing it in September. The ingredients are on the website.


----------



## Anaisin

I like seeing low/medium or "normal" density hair being done. It's so many thick haired unicorns online and I can't relate lmao


----------



## Rocky91

Design essentials products are fantastic  that detangling shampoo tho


----------



## beingofserenity

shortdub78 said:


> Used the Pantene Gold shampoo and masque! Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner! Will be added to the rotation! I'm tee shirt drying now, then I will detangle and keep it moving.



Thanks! You just made me buy this....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

One of the ladies from the natural hair meetup says the only DC she uses in the Camille Rose Naturals algae one. After watching CurlyProverbz review of it below (getting all into the effect/potency of ALGAE), I'm tempted. I just can't stand the SCENT, though. I wonder if I added some of my peaches and cream oil to it if I could handle the scent. I guess I could purchase it from Target, scoop out a bit, add a drop to the scooped out amount, smell it, and then return the unscented portion to Target if the project fails.


----------



## Nightingale

Saludable84 said:


> Use protein free DCs for a while and once your hair gets to a good place, depending on what you are using, 2-6 weeks is good. With a hard protein, I found it to be more cost effective because I'd use it every 6-8 weeks and never had an issue. *If you want to be really safe, just a medium treatment every 4 weeks. *
> 
> Right now, probably just stick with moisture treatments until your hair stops breaking as much, then begin incorporating your treatments.
> 
> Last, work with your porosity, as it can also determine frequency of protein use.



I do this. Protein free products and weekly regimen, with a medium protein treatment once a month.


----------



## Evolving78

beingofserenity said:


> Thanks! You just made me buy this....


You will like it! I didn't buy the oil/serum, or the cowash? But I got Everything else. The mask was hydrating and made my hair soft. The conditioner is Moisturizing and gives my daughter slip. I didn't use the conditioner afterwards, since I didn't need it. I shampoo my hair 2-3 times during a wash session, and my hair didn't feel stripped. You may not need to shampoo your hair that much, but I do that for myself every wash day.


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> One of the ladies from the natural hair meetup says the only DC she uses in the Camille Rose Naturals algae one. After watching CurlyProverbz review of it below (getting all into the effect/potency of ALGAE), I'm tempted. I just can't stand the SCENT, though. I wonder if I added some of my peaches and cream oil to it if I could handle the scent. I guess I could purchase it from Target, scoop out a bit, add a drop to the scooped out amount, smell it, and then return the unscented portion to Target if the project fails.



I smelled it recently. It's a lot lighter (almost barely noticeable) than when I used it two years ago. The consistency also changed.


----------



## beingofserenity

shortdub78 said:


> You will like it! I didn't buy the oil/serum, or the cowash? But I got Everything else. The mask was hydrating and made my hair soft. The conditioner is Moisturizing and gives my daughter slip. I didn't use the conditioner afterwards, since I didn't need it. I shampoo my hair 2-3 times during a wash session, and my hair didn't feel stripped. You may not need to shampoo your hair that much, but I do that for myself every wash day.



Wow! Can't wait to try it. I like to shampoo every twoish days. But I need one that's even more gentle than what I currently use (nexxus). Sounds like this could be it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> I smelled it recently. It's a lot lighter (almost barely noticeable) than when I used it two years ago. The consistency also changed.



Thanks! Phew! I wish folks would not heavily scent their products. 

What is your review of the CRN algae DC?


----------



## KinkyRN

Sally. said:


> What did they say?


All this time I thought I was lo po but I am normal and high porosity, 3c-4a type, fine, high density. I have been on the low po train hard(avoiding protein, DCing with heat etc). All along I was making my hair worse. It explains a lot. Like how my hair would look and feel better after my rate protein treatments and why it grows better in protective styles. So now I am back at square one. On YouTube finding hi po information and re-reexamining products and methods. Fortunately I braided my hair about a week ago so I will keep using my excel 21 and s curl spray.


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks! Phew! I wish folks would not heavily scent their products.
> 
> What is your review of the CRN algae DC?



I'm not even going to attempt to give a review because at that time I had heat damage. Lol...

I was tempted to try it recently so that's why I know the smell is now mild and the consistency is kind of like a loose hair butter now (creamy). Before it was thick and more solid. 

If you try it, please let me know what you think (I live for those amazing reviews).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> I'm not even going to attempt to give a review because at that time I had heat damage. Lol...
> 
> I was tempted to try it recently so that's why I know the smell is now mild and the consistency is kind of like a loose hair butter now (creamy). Before it was thick and more solid.
> 
> If you try it, please let me know what you think (I live for those amazing reviews).



Will do. 

I recently discovered that my hair responds to products very specifically as detoxed hair, and that matters. I use natural products like 90% of the time or products that are 90+ % natural, and that affects how my hair utilizes and responds to products. I had NO idea!


----------



## Sharpened

Am I the only one noticing the uptick in 4b/4c wash & go videos on YouTube? I love it!


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Will do.
> 
> I recently discovered that my hair responds to products very specifically as detoxed hair, and that matters. I use natural products like 90% of the time or products that are 90+ % natural, and that affects how my hair utilizes and responds to products. I had NO idea!



We learn something new everyday! If it wasn't for LHCF I don't know where I would be lol. What exactly do you mean by detoxed hair? I'm trying to leave silicones alone.


----------



## Cattypus1

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I've got to remember to always retain/maintain a teachable spirit. I don't ever want to get to the place/point where I am wrong, don't know it, can't hear it, and can't learn for talking.


Let the church say "Amen".


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> Used the Pantene Gold shampoo and masque! Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner! Will be added to the rotation! I'm tee shirt drying now, then I will detangle and keep it moving.


I have all the products except for the masque which I cannot find and I have now found my holy grail product line!  I concur!


----------



## Sally.

Nightingale said:


> Which model do you have? Ive owned both models they carry and only the cheaper one dripped on me. I sent it back then upgraded.


I definitely have the cheapest one from LCL. I'll have to look up the model number but i went with the one with the lowest price.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> We learn something new everyday! If it wasn't for LHCF I don't know where I would be lol. What exactly do you mean by detoxed hair? I'm trying to leave silicones alone.



Very good question. I shouldn't be so loose with my terminology. I just mean deeply cleansed and containing no problematically synthetic ingredients. I have been using as my ingredients guide the ingredients dictionary at Tightlycurly.com, the database and consumer guides at ewg.org, etc.

I think a lot of synthetic (man-made) ingredients are a-okay. I just psychologically like the idea of using healthy and non-toxic natural ingredients (natural doesn't equate to healthy, of course, as there are naturally-occurring toxic substances).

I think the "only" hair issue that I'm currently not addressing is the diameter of my individual strands: I need to try to thicken them up. I never really cared before, because my hair is so dense per square inch that my hair already LOOKS full. However, I'm discovering that it might REALLY matter in terms of tangle defense! 

I would LOVE for this to be my only main hair issue left: I won't ever stop being open to learning more and to new products, but I'm ready to kind of hone in on a regimen and staples, and operate on lock for a bit. The product, technique, and tool trialing is resource (time, money, energy) intensive, if you let it be.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Cattypus1 said:


> Let the church say "Amen".



Yeah. I think I do an okay job of maintaining a teachable spirit, but the lesson was strongly driven home to me the other day: 

I was discussing how another natural's hair problem might have to do with porosity. I got an "It depends on your conception of porosity, I guess. I don't think it's possible for black people's hair to be ____ porosity, only ____ porosity, because of the fact that we come from Africa and _______ . . . ." And some disparaging things were said as FACT about a tool this person had no experience with, that lots of ladies (not me) here at LHCF use weekly to great hair lengths!

My thoughts were:
But you don't have any experience at all with this tool. At all.

And, there are 100s if not 1000s of people on LHCF who think they have ______ porosity hair. I guess they/we could be delusional. I guess?!?? And there is a hair chemist/scientist who shares a video defining both porosity types, along with medium porosity, and prescriptive regimens. I guess she could be wrong. I mean, I guess.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> We learn something new everyday! If it wasn't for LHCF I don't know where I would be lol. What exactly do you mean by detoxed hair? I'm trying to leave silicones alone.



P.S.

Just FYI, the GreenBeauty Channel lady has a sciency definition of _detox_, as contrasted with _clarified_:


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy thanks for the explanation! I think I may need to detox more often. I have fine strands and I get buildup real quick. That's why I can't cowash. 

What do you use to detox?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy thanks for the explanation! I think I may need to detox more often. I have fine strands and I get buildup real quick. That's why I can't cowash.
> 
> What do you use to detox?



I have heard bentonite clay rocks for detoxing, but I haven't used it.

I actually go the full measure and chelate (I have to keep reminding myself to say KEY-late instead of CHEE-late  ). I chelate once a month, and then I hardly ever apply anything to my strands that would "toxify" them so as to need to detox them. I do have hard water though (water with minerals and so forth that deposit into the hair). That is the main reason I will continue to chelate once a month.

ETA:
I was using ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo from Sally's to chelate at first. Now I use HairPrint's Chelating Shampoo, just because the ingredients are all natural and it is very pointedly a chelator. I'm sure the ORS CAS was just fine.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy thanks for all the info. As always, so detailed and thorough.


----------



## Bountiful7788

time to get back on this message board and focus on growing my hair out seriously now!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy thanks for all the info. As always, so detailed and thorough.



You're more than welcome. I read where you are reducing/avoiding use of silicones. I did that, too, based on the whole "you want to avoid having to use silicone-removing sulfates that dry out the hair" idea. But a lot of hipo ladies have told me my hair might tangle less with silicones, and that the person who started the whole "avoid silicones" movement has tweaked her beliefs and herself uses water-soluble silicones. I have no idea how true any of that is. 

At this stage, I don't have the energy to do such a major change. I have finally solved my "moisture" and "styling" crises, and I don't want to make any sudden moves.


----------



## Saludable84

My Siamese Twist Sweet Potatoe Pie. NY heat is no joke. 

Shook it up, now it's in the fridge. 

 

It's not mold, so it's salvageable.


----------



## Dee_33

Do prepoos help with moisturizing hair before using a clarifying shampoo?  I know that most preepoos stand up to regular shampoo but do they help retain moisture when going against a clarifying shampoo?  ETA: using a thick dc & oil to prepoo.


----------



## Dee_33

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks! Phew! I wish folks would not heavily scent their products.
> 
> What is your review of the CRN algae DC?



The algae dc is next on my to-try list. I used the coconut water dc once and I liked it. I'm planning to alternate between the algae & coconut water dcs.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Dee_33 said:


> The algae dc is next on my to-try list. I used the coconut water dc once and I liked it. I'm planning to alternate between the algae & coconut water dcs.



Me, too! That's exactly what I'm thinking!


----------



## Destiny9109

I was just with my cousin shopping and she bought some Keracare Humecto, it brought back memories of when that stuff was the hg moisturizing conditioner on the hair forums. It seems like nobody uses it anymore.


----------



## Sally.

KinkyRN said:


> All this time I thought I was lo po but I am normal and high porosity, 3c-4a type, fine, high density. I have been on the low po train hard(avoiding protein, DCing with heat etc). All along I was making my hair worse. It explains a lot. Like how my hair would look and feel better after my rate protein treatments and why it grows better in protective styles. So now I am back at square one. On YouTube finding hi po information and re-reexamining products and methods. Fortunately I braided my hair about a week ago so I will keep using my excel 21 and s curl spray.


Awesome. Thanks for sharing your experience. I've been wanting to do the komaza hair analysis for the longest but kept putting it off because of the price. But at this point in my hair journey, I NEED to know my porosity for sure so I plan to order it as soon as I get paid in July.


----------



## Sally.

Destiny9109 said:


> I was just with my cousin shopping and she bought some Keracare Humecto, it brought back memories of when that stuff was the hg moisturizing conditioner on the hair forums. It seems like nobody uses it anymore.


I was just thinking about this! I've been on the board for years now and I remember when products straight out JC Penneys hair salon like keracare and mizani were considered luxury and holy grail. Not saying those products werent good, but we kept searching for better because we knew our hair needed something more. 

I think where we are now is a testament to how much black women helped change modern scientific research on black hair. We have driven research and product development in such a way that these companies realized that if they kept offering us something like Lusters Pink Lotion as our only moisturizer option, we would literally create other better alternatives from scratch. 

I think about this a lot when I watch someone like naptural85 channel. I thought her 4b curls looked one way for years (Coily but lacked a sheen) but in her latest videos, her hair is so healthy, hydrated and shiny--more than it's ever been. She does use a lot of diy homemade concoctions but her hair also speaks to the uptick in the quality of hair products now on the market. This was driven by black women when hair care companies werent truly trying to learn what it is our natural hair needs. Most of the products that were developed for black hair were simply residuals from studying white hair.


----------



## Sally.

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm still figuring it out. Here is a helpful video (porosity matters!).
> 
> ETA: There are many threads here that come up if you search "moisture protein balance," too.


Thanks so much! I'm staying in a hotel with friends this weekend and don't have my headphones but I will watch it as soon as I get home on Sunday!


----------



## Sally.

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I have a cheap, off-brand steamer I got from Ebay . . . so off-brand it has no NAME.
> 
> I attached a picture of it at this post: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...nking-out-loud.541651/page-1243#post-23941423


Oh ok. Other than the water dripping I like the steamer for the most part. It feels like a luxurious hair spa session while I'm sitting under it. However I want a tabletop steamer because the standup one takes up a lot of space in my little apartment. But I'm afraid if I get a tabletop my steaming experience won't be nearly as nice.


----------



## Sally.

shortdub78 said:


> The best thing is to either use a line that promotes both, or rotate between the two. Just make sure you read the ingredient list. You have to watch your styling products as well. schedule a light protein at least 2-4 weeks and a moderate protein 4-6 week. In corporate moisture throughout that time.
> 
> Don't go to bed with wet hair
> Don't deep condition for longer that 15-30 mins. Anything else is overkill and your hair can only absorb so much moisture.
> Make sure you are properly cleansing your hair to receive moisture, or protein.
> Only so protein treatments on shampooed hair.
> Don't over Moisturize your hair.
> Refrain from product buildup.


Thanks for your response. This is helpful!


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> You're more than welcome. I read where you are reducing/avoiding use of silicones. I did that, too, based on the whole "you want to avoid having to use silicone-removing sulfates that dry out the hair" idea. But a lot of hipo ladies have told me my hair might tangle less with silicones, and that the person who started the whole "avoid silicones" movement has tweaked her beliefs and herself uses water-soluble silicones. I have no idea how true any of that is.
> 
> At this stage, I don't have the energy to do such a major change. I have finally solved my "moisture" and "styling" crises, and I don't want to make any sudden moves.



I know it can take time to figure out what works and I know exactly what you're saying. I'll see if not using silicones actually make a difference. Time will tell. Thanks again! I really appreciate it!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I've been waiting to relax my hair, but I think Monday night I'm gonna do it.


----------



## Sally.

Saludable84 said:


> I know you didnt ask me, but throwing my two cents in: it would take a long time to reach moisture overload levels. I wouldn't worry about it so much as I would be worried about protein overload.
> 
> Use protein free DCs for a while and once your hair gets to a good place, depending on what you are using, 2-6 weeks is good. With a hard protein, I found it to be more cost effective because I'd use it every 6-8 weeks and never had an issue. If you want to be really safe, just a medium treatment every 4 weeks.
> 
> Right now, probably just stick with moisture treatments until your hair stops breaking as much, then begin incorporating your treatments.
> 
> Last, work with your porosity, as it can also determine frequency of protein use.


Thanks for your 2 cents! Do you know if the aphogee 2 minute is a light or medium treatment? 

I'm actually thinking of just doing the hardcore aphogee 2-step next week because I haven't done it in almost a year. Since I haven't done it in so long I think my hair will tolerate it well. My hair has responded really well to the hardcore protein in the past when it was breaking.


----------



## AgeinATL

trueheartofgold said:


> I smelled it recently. It's a lot lighter (almost barely noticeable) than when I used it two years ago. The consistency also changed.



Thanks for this info. I used this DC when she first started selling it. It was amazing. I then tried it once she went mainstream. The smell was LOUD (like peppermint patties) the consistency was different, and I hated the results. I will definitely give it another try after hearing that she turned down the fragrance and changed the consistency.


----------



## Sally.

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I was going to do a DIY fenugreek DC first, but NappyHeadedJojoba has me CONVINCED to try this asap, even though I have a couple of bottles of Soultanicals Hair Glide.
> 
> *DIY Product:* NappyHeadedJojoba's Prepoo & Detangler
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 
> 3 ounces coconut oil
> 3 ounces conditioner (WITH SLIP!)
> 1 ounce coconut water vinegar
> 1 ounce 100% coconut cream
> essential oils of your choice


Ooh. Please let us know how that works for you. I wouldn't mind making my own detangler since soultanicals is kinda expensive, takes forever to ship, and often out of stock.

I just made a post about how black women have helped usher in attention to research on black hair. But I also wonder if some of these companies are simply going on YouTube, seeing what works for black women who have taken it upon themselves to be Kitchen Mixtresses, and then copying them. I guess we will know if we happen to see coconut water vinegar in products going forth.


----------



## Saludable84

Sally. said:


> Thanks for your 2 cents! Do you know if the aphogee 2 minute is a light or medium treatment?
> 
> I'm actually thinking of just doing the hardcore aphogee 2-step next week because I haven't done it in almost a year. Since I haven't done it in so long I think my hair will tolerate it well. My hair has responded really well to the hardcore protein in the past when it was breaking.


2 minute is light. Every other week should be good but it could also depend on the person. I used to use it every two weeks. 

I've never used the 2-step because I used to use emergence or polymedic (just as hardcore) but I would use them every 6 weeks. 

If your hair is breaking to the touch, I would avoid it, but if it's stretching and breaking, definitely use it.


----------



## Saludable84

AgeinATL said:


> Thanks for this info. I used this DC when she first started selling it. It was amazing. I then tried it once she went mainstream. The smell was LOUD (like peppermint patties) the consistency was different, and I hated the results. I will definitely give it another try after hearing that she turned down the fragrance and changed the consistency.


I love algae. I'll be in tar.get tomorrow anyway....


----------



## shasha8685

I think this collagen supplement is doing my hair some good (even though I'm taking it for my skin). I'm finding that my hair feels strong and is holding on to moisture pretty well despite me not doing a protein treatment in 2 weeks.


----------



## SuchaLady

Joico Kpak is soooo amazing. I have been using it for awhile and want to never be without. Ladies if you need a protein treatment just start here.


----------



## KinkyRN

Sally. said:


> Awesome. Thanks for sharing your experience. I've been wanting to do the komaza hair analysis for the longest but kept putting it off because of the price. But at this point in my hair journey, I NEED to know my porosity for sure so I plan to order it as soon as I get paid in July.


Yes it is more than worth it. Thinking about how much I have spent on products that didn't work and where my hair would be if I had it done sooner. That whole hair in glass method is not reliable in my opinion. Good luck with you journey!!


----------



## Sharpened

@Sally. some of us noticed before the YouTube tutorials popped off that it seemed like hair care companies were copying from all the hair boards, especially after Oyin and Qhemet became popular. Others were emailing companies, like this gem about Shapley's M-T-G.


----------



## AgeinATL

Saludable84 said:


> I love algae. I'll be in tar.get tomorrow anyway....



LOL! Girl, you know good and well that you don't need another DC!


----------



## Saludable84

AgeinATL said:


> LOL! Girl, you know good and well that you don't need another DC!


----------



## beingofserenity

I am returning all of the Pantene gold line except the cowash.  I prefer my nexxus shamppo and conditioner.  I liked how the butter cream was non greasy, but it didn't moisturize my hair.  I think I may love the cowash though. Plan to use it for the rest of the summer


----------



## Cien

(this is NOT me)

Welll...I got my hair cornrowed yesterday because I'll going on vacation in the Caribbean later this week. It was a last minute decision, but I just didn't feel like being bothered with my hair while on the beach.
I was geeked when I left the shop, but now I hate it. 

I have a big ole head, ( I didn't realize that it was THIS big tho  ) with a small cowlick in the front, created from years of parting my hair on that side when I wrapped it. I put some black eyeshadow with some gel in the spot to conceal it little. It helped SOME, but not much.

  Plus, I think I look like a gang member.  
I got it corn rowed straight back, in medium small/cornows swooped a little around the sides/edges---with curls at the bottom. It looks similar to the attached picture (that is not me in the pic, I googled that image)---but her head ain't as big as mine. 
I'm trying to figure out a way to put a headband on this big ole head, mainly to cover this cowlick, without it looking even more stupid than it looks right now.  The only halfway decent style that I like, is when I make two bantu knots in the back. I LOVE the way it looks going down the back,because the braids are so uniform and straight, and just plain pretty,  but the front have me second guessing my decision.
Maybe it'll look better once I put my makeup and jewelry on, but for right now, I hate it and want to take it down. But that'll be a big ole waste of money and 2 1/2 hours of my life wasted. 

Next time, I'll plan in advance and get box braids. I just didn't have time to sit in a salon for 8 hours yesterday, just to get my hair done. Imma try to keep this in for at least 2 or 3 weeks to get my money's worth, but for now I guess I'll try to work something out with a scarf/headband or something. Before the end of the day, I may attempt to straighten the curls out with hot water, and wear it straight, like they were doing in the salon.
 Or perhaps just wear it as it is, and avoid all plaids, les I'll be mistaken for being in a gang, or just released from prison. 

"westsiiiiiideee"


----------



## melahnee

I cut my hair to shoulder length and I love it!! I'm soo glad I've allowed myself to color/cut and be free with my hair as I please for the past 1.5 years. When my hair was my natural color and long, I'd been wanting to try a bunch of different hairstyles before it got so long that I'd never wanna cut it. I've had my fun and I'm so glad I let myself do this.


----------



## Cattypus1

Cien said:


> View attachment 402365
> (this is NOT me)
> 
> Welll...I got my hair cornrowed yesterday because I'll going on vacation in the Caribbean later this week. It was a last minute decision, but I just didn't feel like being bothered with my hair while on the beach.
> I was geeked when I left the shop, but now I hate it.
> 
> I have a big ole head, ( I didn't realize that it was THIS big tho  ) with a small cowlick in the front, created from years of parting my hair on that side when I wrapped it. I put some black eyeshadow with some gel in the spot to conceal it little. It helped SOME, but not much.
> 
> Plus, I think I look like a gang member.
> I got it corn rowed straight back, in medium small/cornows swooped a little around the sides/edges---with curls at the bottom. It looks similar to the attached picture (that is not me in the pic, I googled that image)---but her head ain't as big as mine.
> I'm trying to figure out a way to put a headband on this big ole head, mainly to cover this cowlick, without it looking even more stupid than it looks right now.  The only halfway decent style that I like, is when I make two bantu knots in the back. I LOVE the way it looks going down the back,because the braids are so uniform and straight, and just plain pretty,  but the front have me second guessing my decision.
> Maybe it'll look better once I put my makeup and jewelry on, but for right now, I hate it and want to take it down. But that'll be a big ole waste of money and 2 1/2 hours of my life wasted.
> 
> Next time, I'll plan in advance and get box braids. I just didn't have time to sit in a salon for 8 hours yesterday, just to get my hair done. Imma try to keep this in for at least 2 or 3 weeks to get my money's worth, but for now I guess I'll try to work something out with a scarf/headband or something. Before the end of the day, I may attempt to straighten the curls out with hot water, and wear it straight, like they were doing in the salon.
> Or perhaps just wear it as it is, and avoid all plaids, les I'll be mistaken for being in a gang, or just released from prison.
> 
> "westsiiiiiideee"


I have resigned myself to getting crotchets to test for vacation next month. I've never had them but I just feel like I can't spend at least an hour every day messing with my hair while I'm on vacation. I'm feeling some kind of way about my decision because I'm not really into fake hair. I want it to look totally natural and I'm wishing that my natural hair was a bit easier to deal with on the daily. Call me crazy but I sort of feel like a traitor to my natural hair.


----------



## Cien

Cattypus1 said:


> I have resigned myself to getting crotchets to test for vacation next month. I've never had them but I just feel like I can't spend at least an hour every day messing with my hair while I'm on vacation. I'm feeling some kind of way about my decision because I'm not really into fake hair. I want it to look totally natural and I'm wishing that my natural hair was a bit easier to deal with on the daily. Call me crazy but I sort of feel like a traitor to my natural hair.



That's a good idea to 'test' your crochets before your vacation. I should have tested these cornrows out prior to this week. I haven't had my hair completely cornrowed in several years, but this was a spur of the moment decision. The last time it was just my own hair cornrowed---this time she added quite a bit of kankelon (or whatever)--so when stretched straight they come to about the top of my waist. Plus, these mugs itch.....but Imma have to stick it out. I don't have any other last minute hair options.  Maybe I would feel differently if it were styled in a different way.

I'll know better next time.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

So I guess I'm doing my hair today since I have dug in it so much, my head is sore. One thing I do know is to not go this long again without a relaxer. I cannot deal with two different textures. That's why I always buzzed it off


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My head is so freaking sore in the middle. 

My new growth is like "nah b****, I don't wanna be parted right now."
But I'm like "you gone get parted today"
And new growth is like "yeah sure, but I'm not gonna make it easy on you. I'm definitely taking the hard way."
Now I'm like "fair enough."
That's why my hair is named Sybil. Cause it has too many personalities


----------



## Cattypus1

Cien said:


> That's a good idea to 'test' your crochets before your vacation. I should have tested these cornrows out prior to this week. I haven't had my hair completely cornrowed in several years, but this was a spur of the moment decision. The last time it was just my own hair cornrowed---this time she added quite a bit of kankelon (or whatever)--so when stretched straight they come to about the top of my waist. Plus, these mugs itch.....but Imma have to stick it out. I don't have any other last minute hair options.  Maybe I would feel differently if it were styled in a different way.
> 
> I'll know better next time.


Good luck and have fun on your vacation. I'm sure you look cute you probably don't feel as cute as you look with the itches. Maybe there's someone in here who can suggest something for that.


----------



## Cien

Cattypus1 said:


> Good luck and have fun on your vacation. I'm sure you look cute you probably don't feel as cute as you look with the itches. Maybe there's someone in here who can suggest something for that.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lute

As a natural 4c, I'm deeply saddened, and disgusted with myself cause I should know better but out of convenience I did it anyway. 

Yesterday, I went to get cornrows and I allowed the braider to rip through my ends with a small tooth comb.  She would literally tug and pull the comb through. Why are they so comfortable doing that to someone? It was a mental torture and I am still mad at myself. I should've stopped her and  left. 

So now I have a hairstyle which is tight and I'm still tight as hell.

I plan to keep this hair style for a month and in the mean time got  bottle of wild growth oil, virgin hair fertilizer (not sure if i'm gonna use it that much cause of the heat/smell)

I probably lost like an .5 inch to inch of length and I'm going to lose a bit more since I'm definitely need to trim a bit once I take the cornrows out. So this is definitely a set back.

I should've taken the time out to straighten my hair (which I hate doing and my blowouts are not straight enough for them). Every time I blow out my hair they still attack my hair with a blowdryer. What the hell am  I doing wrong.

For anyone that is in the New York area can anyone recommend any hair braiding spots they have good hair practices or do I have to settle to straighten my a hair every time I decide to get my hair braided.


----------



## Anaisin

With the way you look and talk and that 3c/4a hair you gel down to death, nobody is confusing you for anything else or referring to you at all in the conversation. You tried it though


I pulled out my Belnouvo sweet potato today. I don't have that much left...help


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Anaisin said:


> *With the way you look and talk and that 3c/4a hair you gel down to death, nobody is confusing you for anything else or referring to you at all in the conversation. You tried it though*
> 
> 
> I pulled out my Belnouvo sweet potato today. I don't have that much left...help



What does the bolded mean, @Anaisin? Who is this post about?


----------



## Nightingale

Anaisin said:


> With the way you look and talk and that 3c/4a hair you gel down to death, nobody is confusing you for anything else or referring to you at all in the conversation. You tried it though
> 
> 
> I pulled out my Belnouvo sweet potato today. I don't have that much left...help



Is this about that Tupac loving youtuber? If not, it could be.


----------



## Sharpened

I just realized I don't like faces on my hair products. The Fantasia Argan Oil Styling Pudding has a face on the lid with an intense, creepy expression. I assume it was supposed to be sessy? That will be getting washed and peeled off...


----------



## Dee_33

Had a nightmare that I went to a stylist and she cut my hair in the 90's Salt & Pepa asymmetrical cut and dyed it super blond and I could see the breakage.  I woke up like WTH!


----------



## Anaisin

So who's going to try Devacurl with me for the first time?

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-best-of-deva


----------



## curlyTisME

I have been wearing WNGs for the last week or so and I think I finally have it down. I will be doing this for the summer and probably getting a protective style once school starts in August.


----------



## Evolving78

Lute said:


> As a natural 4c, I'm deeply saddened, and disgusted with myself cause I should know better but out of convenience I did it anyway.
> 
> Yesterday, I went to get cornrows and I allowed the braider to rip through my ends with a small tooth comb.  She would literally tug and pull the comb through. Why are they so comfortable doing that to someone? It was a mental torture and I am still mad at myself. I should've stopped her and  left.
> 
> So now I have a hairstyle which is tight and I'm still tight as hell.
> 
> I plan to keep this hair style for a month and in the mean time got  bottle of wild growth oil, virgin hair fertilizer (not sure if i'm gonna use it that much cause of the heat/smell)
> 
> I probably lost like an .5 inch to inch of length and I'm going to lose a bit more since I'm definitely need to trim a bit once I take the cornrows out. So this is definitely a set back.
> 
> I should've taken the time out to straighten my hair (which I hate doing and my blowouts are not straight enough for them). Every time I blow out my hair they still attack my hair with a blowdryer. What the hell am  I doing wrong.
> 
> For anyone that is in the New York area can anyone recommend any hair braiding spots they have good hair practices or do I have to settle to straighten my a hair every time I decide to get my hair braided.


Same thing happened to me lost several inches of hair. I took those braids out a few days later. I had to preserve my edges!


----------



## Colocha

I think I'm going to try the Malibu C hard water treatment and shampoo. I've never chelated (knowingly) in all my years of life so I'm curious.


----------



## Lute

shortdub78 said:


> Same thing happened to me lost several inches of hair. I took those braids out a few days later. I had to preserve my edges!


@shortdub78 
 how long did it take you to recover?


----------



## Evolving78

Lute said:


> @shortdub78
> how long did it take you to recover?


I put aloe gel and Neosporin, so just a few day. My hairline and nape were swollen some bleeding. I took some Aleve too for anti inflammatory purposes. I had to cut several inches of damage from my crown area. But lessoned learned. I will not get braids again. I cannot take that chance. If I ever get them again, it will be done by me.


----------



## Anaisin

Why did I buy hair products today? Smh


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Anaisin said:


> So who's going to try Devacurl with me for the first time?
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-best-of-deva


 Sweet! I just bought the 32 oz One Condition. I've never tried their products except for that one time I got a Devacut and the girl nearly cut off all my damn hair.
TFS @Anaisin


----------



## Saludable84

Happy Birthday @KinksAndInk


----------



## Sharpened

After using raw, fresh aloe gel, I am convinced the stuff sold in stores is watered-down and mixed with a gum along with a preservative.


----------



## Colocha

Sharpened said:


> After using raw, fresh aloe gel, I am convinced the stuff sold in stores is watered-down and mixed with a gum along with a preservative.


It definitely is. We have an aloe plant that I sometimes cut to take the meat from. The mucous turns brown incredibly quickly, even in the fridge. On the other hand I have a 2 year old bottle of AVG from Butters n Bars in the fridge that's still clearish green. No way that's just aloe.


----------



## Sharpened

Colocha said:


> It definitely is. We have an aloe plant that I sometimes cut to take the meat from. The mucous turns brown incredibly quickly, even in the fridge. On the other hand I have a 2 year old bottle of AVG from Butters n Bars in the fridge that's still clearish green. No way that's just aloe.


I wish they would tell the truth about the water and "other" content. Even when mine turned brown, it never lost its initial smooth sliminess, so unlike the clumpy bottled stuff.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> After using raw, fresh aloe gel, I am convinced the stuff sold in stores is watered-down and mixed with a gum along with a preservative.



Oh it definitely is.

The first time I did a skin peel and used fresh aloe, it was a game changer. I like the one in the bottle, but the fresh leaf is just really better. I prefer the leaf as a standalone for my skin or burns or when I need that fresh aloe, otherwise, I keep the bottle for other recreation.

I totally get your point. Something is added, but my guess is to make it more stable so that it doesn't turn brown. I swear my jar stinks in the fridge but I refuse to throw it out.


----------



## Colocha

There's a girl at my university who has gorgeous waist length hair that she wears in twist outs and braid outs and wash and goes. It sits a little past SL. She also experiments with color and has had blonde and red tips in the past. I was admiring her hair with one of my friends and mentioned that I wanted to dye the ends of my hair blue when it got to that length. My friend told me that she would have already done it if she were my length. 

It just made me wonder if I'll ever be satisfied enough to stop and enjoy my hair. I do it for brief periods now, but ideally I want to get to the point of never having to wear twists again (even though now I can get them to be presentable).

What really bugged me was I saw the girl again at the start of this semester and her tips are the exact blue I wanted. Ah well. I have a ton of henna in my hair anyway so I probably won't dye it in the foreseeable future.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> Happy Birthday @KinksAndInk


Thank you!!


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair feels so


----------



## Sharpened

Welp, I achieved my goal of doing at least one other style (twists/twist-out and bantu knots/bantu knot-out) this year. Roller-setting is next afterva few trims. Researching...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> Oh it definitely is.
> 
> The first time I did a skin peel and used fresh aloe, it was a game changer. I like the one in the bottle, but the fresh leaf is just really better. I prefer the leaf as a standalone for my skin or burns or when I need that fresh aloe, otherwise, I keep the bottle for other recreation.
> 
> I totally get your point. Something is added, but my guess is to make it more stable so that it doesn't turn brown.* I swear my jar stinks in the fridge but I refuse to throw it out.*



I don't know if the hair hack mentioned here would help with this, but it might: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/favorite-hair-hacks.813585/#post-23975905.

(Tagging @Sharpened .)

There's a video at the post if you scroll, not that it's germane.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

It COULD just be my imagination, but my skin seems to feel EVEN SOFTER now that the shower filter has been installed to make soft water from our hard water.

HOWEVER, now the water pressure is too high. I've got to find a way to remedy it.


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I don't know if the hair hack mentioned here would help with this, but it might: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/favorite-hair-hacks.813585/#post-23975905.
> 
> (Tagging @Sharpened .)
> 
> There's a video at the post if you scroll, not that it's germane.


Oh, yeah, I thawed an ounce last night and stuck it in the fridge.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I have a few products to patch test (and I realize, when I patch test it needs to be on patch that is not my bangs, like I've BEEN doing!!!  ).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Hair grease and sulphates are back in my life. Created a wet bun sealed with grease and there was absolutely NO breakage. Looks like my length retention may finally occur. I love the way my hair feels.


----------



## curlyTisME

WNG looks good, I'll let it go for a few days and see how long I can preserve it.

OAN, GROW GROW GROW!!


----------



## Cattypus1

How in the heck are you making a WNG last?!! I can't do it to save my soul.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Uggggghhhhh!

Apparently, SM's coconut oil line has a leave-in that may be what I need. It contains a water-soluble silicone mixed with vegetable protein. I need to try a silicone to see if that helps me with protecting my ends and retention, and that sounds like the perfect one, and that leave-in is getting very good reviews.

Y'all, I might break down and try it!!! I hope I don't!!!!!!!!

SM CEO, your behavior stinks!!!!!!!!!!! Ugggh!


----------



## trueheartofgold

Does she have baby hair tattoos? I just cannot...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Did she have baby hair tattoos? I just cannot...



Giiiiiiiirrrrrllllllll! Maaaaaaayunnnnnnnn!!!!!! Nooooooo. Uh . . .

I laughed out loud!

What?!????????????


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Did she have baby hair tattoos? I just cannot...



And now my hand is over my mouth and I'm slowly shaking my head back and forth, softly humming, "uhm mmmm" (as in "nooooo").


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Uggggghhhhh!
> 
> Apparently, SM's coconut oil line has a leave-in that may be what I need. It contains a water-soluble silicone mixed with vegetable protein. I need to try a silicone to see if that helps me with protecting my ends and retention, and that sounds like the perfect one, and that leave-in is getting very good reviews.
> 
> Y'all, I might break down and try it!!! I hope I don't!!!!!!!!
> 
> SM CEO, your behavior stinks!!!!!!!!!!! Ugggh!



Okay, I'm over it. Back to my senses.  No purchase will be made.

*phew!*


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Giiiiiiiirrrrrllllllll! Maaaaaaayunnnnnnnn!!!!!! Nooooooo. Uh . . .
> 
> I laughed out loud!
> 
> What?!????????????



Lol! I don't understand! Please tell my why???


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Lol! I don't understand! Please tell my why???



Exactly! Is that PERMANENT?!????












"Lawd, if it's permanent":


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Exactly! Is that PERMANENT?!????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lawd, if it's permanent":



Now I burst out laughing! I'm in tears!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Now I burst out laughing! I'm in tears!


----------



## morgandenae

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hair grease and sulphates are back in my life. Created a wet bun sealed with grease and there was absolutely NO breakage. Looks like my length retention may finally occur. I love the way my hair feels.



I've been sealing with this for a few weeks and my hair has NEVA been softer more manageable or as defined.



I really have to stop listening to people and do my own research 

ETA: And its under 2 bucks


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

morgandenae said:


> I've been sealing with this for a few weeks and my hair has NEVA been softer more manageable or as defined.
> 
> View attachment 402713
> 
> I really have to stop listening to people and do my own research
> 
> ETA: And its under 2 bucks



 I just saw this the other day!!! There was a post in the Random Hair Thinking/Thoughts thread raving about the benefits of beeswax on hair.


----------



## morgandenae

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I just saw this the other day!!! There was a post in the Random Hair Thinking/Thoughts thread raving about the benefits of beeswax on hair.



Really? I missed that! It really is very nice and my hair is loving it.


----------



## PJaye

trueheartofgold said:


> Does she have baby hair tattoos? I just cannot...



SMDH @ having a bunch of S's graffiti-ed underneath her hairline.


----------



## trueheartofgold

PJaye said:


> SMDH @ having a bunch of S's graffiti-ed underneath her hairline.



I am hollering! 

I'm in tears!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Putrid.

There's no other word to describe the scent of the Morroccan Method Curl Power.

I never ever EVAH want to experience that scent again.

It was only on a tiny section in the back of my head. I can't IMAGINE if it were on my entire head. And the consistency was DISGUSTING.

I am so grossed out. I feel on the verge of retching, and I'm not even kidding.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy what does it smell like? Earthy? Like cleaning products? Like strong perfume? Or strong cologne? Or something else?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy what does it smell like? Earthy? Like cleaning products? Like strong perfume? Or strong cologne? Or something else?



I can't even figure it out. Spoiled, old shrimp?


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I can't even figure it out. Spoiled, old shrimp?



You're on a roll with the jokes!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> You're on a roll with the jokes!



Sadly, I'm not joking.


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Sadly, I'm not joking.



Aww I'm sorry. Is there a possibility it may be rancid? Did you reach out to the company?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Aww I'm sorry. Is there a possibility it may be rancid? Did you reach out to the company?



I reached out. Yes, it might be rancid. Maybe that's why the jars was so discounted? Because they were trying to get rid of old product?

Whether it is rancid or not, I have ZERO desire to ever try it again. I actually feel nauseated. STILL.

I've been through this with another company before (received a rancid product), and I don't have the energy this time around to obtain another jar and try it again.


----------



## GGsKin

Cattypus1 said:


> How in the heck are you making a WNG last?!! I can't do it to save my soul.



1. I make sure my hair is laden with moisture from the start (the end of the actual wash). I don't squeeze anything out, but I don't use a leave-in.
2. Make sure I am thorough with my gel application- work in sections and I'm heavy handed.
3. Air dry, and don't touch. At times it won't be dry before I'm ready to wrap it up for the night but I'll try to disturb it as little as possible.
4. Tie down at night with a silk scarf. Every night, for as long as I want the wng to last.

If my hair starts feeling/looking a little thirsty, I'll refresh with shower steam/ baggy, or by squeezing in water with wet hands/ add gel- diluted KCCC/ spritz some APB refresher spray, until I'm ready to wash/ rinse again.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sally. said:


> Ooh. Please let us know how that works for you. I wouldn't mind making my own detangler since soultanicals is kinda expensive, takes forever to ship, and often out of stock.
> 
> I just made a post about how black women have helped usher in attention to research on black hair. But I also wonder if some of these companies are simply going on YouTube, seeing what works for black women who have taken it upon themselves to be Kitchen Mixtresses, and then copying them. I guess we will know if we happen to see coconut water vinegar in products going forth.



Here is my experience: https://myhairgrowthstudyexperience...gler-vs-soultanicals-slip-n-slide-hair-glide/

I let the DIY prepoo/detangler "battle" against my holy grail detangler, Soultanicals Hair Glide.

At the blog post linked above, I include a 30-second video clip showing the DIY product's consistency. I discuss purchasing of the ingredients, and I discuss an ingredients-related ISSUE (is it supposed to be coconut VINEGAR or coconut WATER VINEGAR -- because both products exist -- or does it not matter because these are one in the same???).


----------



## LushLox

I'm sure this will have been posted before but I've come across an interesting way to stretch natural hair and curl it at the same time. Shame there's no finish result, has anyone tried this method? I guess this is not something to try before bed!


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I reached out. Yes, it might be rancid. Maybe that's why the jars was so discounted? Because they were trying to get rid of old product?
> 
> Whether it is rancid or not, I have ZERO desire to ever try it again. I actually feel nauseated. STILL.
> 
> I've been through this with another company before (received a rancid product), and I don't have the energy this time around to obtain another jar and try it again.



I know it's a turn off based on your experience. I would feel the same way too. I hope they try to resolve it from their end.


----------



## Sharpened

Do roller sets work best on either firm strands, like after a protein treatment, or soft ones, like after a DC?


----------



## Anaisin

QB Amla heavy cream and aethiopika butter are a great combo


----------



## Cattypus1

AbsyBlvd said:


> 1. I make sure my hair is laden with moisture from the start (the end of the actual wash). I don't squeeze anything out, but I don't use a leave-in.
> 2. Make sure I am thorough with my gel application- work in sections and I'm heavy handed.
> 3. Air dry, and don't touch. At times it won't be dry before I'm ready to wrap it up for the night but I'll try to disturb it as little as possible.
> 4. Tie down at night with a silk scarf. Every night, for as long as I want the wng to last.
> 
> If my hair starts feeling/looking a little thirsty, I'll refresh with shower steam/ baggy, or by squeezing in water with wet hands/ add gel- diluted KCCC/ spritz some APB refresher spray, until I'm ready to wash/ rinse again.


Thanks for that, can you tell me more about your hair (how long, what type, just in general please)?


----------



## GGsKin

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks for that, can you tell me more about your hair (how long, what type, just in general please)?



Sure @Cattypus1  I'm mainly 4b/c. The majority of my length is between collarbone and APL. It is well conditioned to the wng as I've been wearing my hair like this since 2014. I finger comb/ detangle for most of the time.

ETA: normal- low po, henna user.


----------



## MzSwift

Cattypus1 said:


> I have resigned myself to getting crotchets to test for vacation next month. I've never had them but I just feel like I can't spend at least an hour every day messing with my hair while I'm on vacation. I'm feeling some kind of way about my decision because I'm not really into fake hair. I want it to look totally natural and I'm wishing that my natural hair was a bit easier to deal with on the daily. Call me crazy but I sort of feel like a traitor to my natural hair.



My favorite PS and natural hair style is mini box braids without extensions. They're great for everyday and vacay wear! I've worn them from the time my hair was 3 inches until it was WL and even still wear them while texlaxed.  You can get them wet. You can WNG and let them hang. If your hair is long enough, you can cowash or water rinse them and throw them in a ponytail or bun.


----------



## Sally.

Anaisin said:


> Why did I buy hair products today? Smh


so. what'd you buy?


----------



## Sally.

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here is my experience: https://myhairgrowthstudyexperience...gler-vs-soultanicals-slip-n-slide-hair-glide/
> 
> I let the DIY prepoo/detangler "battle" against my holy grail detangler, Soultanicals Hair Glide.
> 
> At the blog post linked above, I include a 30-second video clip showing the DIY product's consistency. I discuss purchasing of the ingredients, and I discuss an ingredients-related ISSUE (is it supposed to be coconut VINEGAR or coconut WATER VINEGAR -- because both products exist -- or does it not matter because these are one in the same???).


Thanks for sharing. I haven't tried Hair Glide yet, just knot sauce. They accidentally sent me two bottles of knot sauce, so i'm trying to use those up before I place an order for the Hair Glide, since I hear its even better than the Knot Sauce.


----------



## Anaisin

The Glamtwinz book is a the library. Wasn't interested but I'm borrowing it anyway lol


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> Do roller sets work best on either firm strands, like after a protein treatment, or soft ones, like after a DC?


Pliable hair after DC.


----------



## Sharpened

shortdub78 said:


> Pliable hair after DC.


Taking notes...


----------



## Cattypus1

AbsyBlvd said:


> Sure @Cattypus1  I'm mainly 4b/c. The majority of my length is between collarbone and APL. It is well conditioned to the wng as I've been wearing my hair like this since 2014. I finger comb/ detangle for most of the time.
> 
> ETA: normal- low po, henna user.


Thanks @AbsyBlvd  My hair sounds exactly like that except the henna.  When I go to sleep if I don't immobilize my hair, even under a bonnet then it is a tangled, matted mess. When I stretch it out I lose what little curl pattern I have in a random fashion.  How do you sleep?  What do you do the next day?


----------



## sexypebbly

I wanna order the tangle buster brush from Wal-Mart but don't want to make an account. Decisions decisions...


----------



## GGsKin

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks @AbsyBlvd  My hair sounds exactly like that except the henna.  When I go to sleep if I don't immobilize my hair, even under a bonnet then it is a tangled, matted mess. When I stretch it out I lose what little curl pattern I have in a random fashion.  How do you sleep?  What do you do the next day?



I can't stretch my hair too much either. When my hair is out, I tend to wear a perma-centre part. At night, I loosely tie my hair back with loose bands made from cut tights (cut across the leg). For me, these leave less dents than actual hairbands. Once tied back, I cover with a dry or damp silk scarf, depending on how my hair feels. Sometimes, I'll baggy and then cover with scarf. Actually loose or styled, the routine is the same, minus the tights bands.

In the morning, I tend to keep it tied up in the shower. Sometimes I'll leave my hair exposed to the shower steam. Then I remove my scarves (I wear more than one), and shake into shape, minimally shaping with my hands. Done.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

sexypebbly said:


> I wanna order the tangle buster brush from Wal-Mart but don't want to make an account. Decisions decisions...



Are you in the States? This brush is on the shelf in most WalMarts I've been in.


----------



## Colocha

Trying to decide whether I should wash my hair this weekend as scheduled or wait until my friend brings my shower filter from home on Tuesday.  Leaning toward Tuesday.

Context: Currently abroad where the water smells like sulfur and death; shower filter expired.


----------



## Nightingale

Colocha said:


> Trying to decide whether I should wash my hair this weekend as scheduled or wait until my friend brings my shower filter from home on Tuesday.  Leaning toward Tuesday.
> 
> Context: Currently abroad where the water smells like sulfur and death; shower filter expired.



wait


----------



## KinksAndInk

Messed up my entire wash routine by being lazy with documenting things. So I'll just do whatever for the rest of the month and start fresh July 1st. Based on where my hair was reaching when wet today, I need to rollerset soon cuz I can't believe it. Maybe Monday.


----------



## Sharpened

Milestones...

Reaching my chubby arm behind my back, I felt three hairs under running water. I think those three hairs might make to BSL by October. 

Sometimes, I do a gentle shake under water to encourage the coils. Today, a clump on the left and another on the right met at the bridge of my nose and gave each other a hug.  Mmm, yeah, time to stop that.


----------



## Rocky91

Currently under the dryer with a DC with some of the Sally's olaplex treatment mixed in. I want to continue to see how much more repairing it can do of this heat damage that I have


----------



## niknakmac

i really feel like taking these box braids out but it hasn't even been a month yet.  I feel like I spent too much on them to take them out so soon but I mss my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

Rocky91 said:


> Currently under the dryer with a DC with some of the Sally's olaplex treatment mixed in. I want to continue to see how much more repairing it can do of this heat damage that I have


I forgot to grab some more.


----------



## Evolving78

Colocha said:


> Trying to decide whether I should wash my hair this weekend as scheduled or wait until my friend brings my shower filter from home on Tuesday.  Leaning toward Tuesday.
> 
> Context: Currently abroad where the water smells like sulfur and death; shower filter expired.


The water was yellow a little while ago... I just did a hot oil treatment and didn't even think..


----------



## Dayjoy

LushLox said:


> I'm sure this will have been posted before but I've come across an interesting way to stretch natural hair and curl it at the same time. Shame there's no finish result, has anyone tried this method? I guess this is not something to try before bed!


So nobody's going to talk about this?!?!  This looks genius to me.  If your hair is longer I wonder if you can stack two rollers and then would it fit under a hooded dryer.  Has anyone seen or tried this?  Thanks @LushLox for posting this.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really wanna relax my hair but I don't feel like taking these braids down lol. This heat is making me lazy.


----------



## Cattypus1

Dayjoy said:


> So nobody's going to talk about this?!?!  This looks genius to me.  If your hair is longer I wonder if you can stack two rollers and then would it fit under a hooded dryer.  Has anyone seen or tried this?  Thanks @LushLox for posting this.


This is interesting.  I would def give this a try.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I bought some $1 conditioner to  cowash my cornrows. I've been working out and need something  to refresh my scalp. I'm actually impressed with the ingredients. It has no protein and has, vitamin e, panthenol, and aloe which are ingredients my hair loves. I'm eager to try this stuff out tonight.


----------



## imaginary

LushLox said:


> I'm sure this will have been posted before but I've come across an interesting way to stretch natural hair and curl it at the same time. Shame there's no finish result, has anyone tried this method? I guess this is not something to try before bed!



I definitely remember seeing a video where someone tried this. But for the life of me I can't find it. And I'm not sure if it was youtube or instagram or somewhere else. I remember it looking a little odd before she fixed it. Straight/poofy from roots to the middle but curly at the ends.


----------



## Anaisin

I hate how faux locs are the same price as real locs.


----------



## Rocky91

Rocky91 said:


> Currently under the dryer with a DC with some of the Sally's olaplex treatment mixed in. I want to continue to see how much more repairing it can do of this heat damage that I have


It can only do so much   the sections that were just slightly stretched out curls are now more springy, but that bone straight patch from my last sew-in with exotical Philipino or whatever hair ain't going nowhere. It's all strong and not breaking now tho, so hell ima be alright and leave it alone till it grows out. I'm pretty savvy at styling around it


----------



## Anaisin

Sally. said:


> so. what'd you buy?



Camille Rose Morrocan pear conditioner 
Tresemme Botanique Shea butter and hibiscus conditioner


----------



## Rocky91

Anaisin said:


> I hate how faux locs are the same price as real locs.


 they are sooo easy to do!! I bet you can learn to do it yourself.

To give the stylist perspective tho I'm not gonna lie I've done two sets for other people now and I feel like I was robbed for what I charged them. They are not hard but it is time consumingggggggg. I'm not touching nobody's head now for less than $200, I'll even charge my momma


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

This lady's wash day is SUPER SIMPLE! My thought was "Awesoooooome!"

But . . . I need to do a DC and a protein treatment sometimes, though. I honestly don't think I can be as simple and great as she is, with my fine hipo hair.


----------



## LushLox

Dayjoy said:


> So nobody's going to talk about this?!?!  This looks genius to me.  If your hair is longer I wonder if you can stack two rollers and then would it fit under a hooded dryer.  Has anyone seen or tried this?  Thanks @LushLox for posting this.





imaginary said:


> I definitely remember seeing a video where someone tried this. But for the life of me I can't find it. And I'm not sure if it was youtube or instagram or somewhere else. I remember it looking a little odd before she fixed it. Straight/poofy from roots to the middle but curly at the ends.



I hope it works for you if you try it. 

I imagine it may look odd if you wear the hair down but it would look great in a sort of puff ponytail.


----------



## Anaisin

...


Rocky91 said:


> they are sooo easy to do!! I bet you can learn to do it yourself.
> 
> To give the stylist perspective tho I'm not gonna lie I've done two sets for other people now and I feel like I was robbed for what I charged them. They are not hard but it is time consumingggggggg. I'm not touching nobody's head now for less than $200, I'll even charge my momma



I'm going to have to do them myself. If I pay $450 for them then I would have to force myself to wear them for a long time. I wouldn't do them for cheap either


----------



## rileypak

Does anyone use the Shescentit Green Tea Curl Defining Oil Free Gel? I'm looking for pointers on how to get this to work.

I've tried multiple leave ins and it's always white ball city in my hand so I never bother to apply it to my hair. It even balls up with SSI leave ins (it eventually smoothes out but I don't want to risk the possible flakes).


----------



## whiteoleander91

I think I might be low porosity. I always thought I was average or "normal" porosity but lp would explain a lot


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Anaisin said:


> ...
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to do them myself. If I pay $450 for them then I would have to force myself to wear them for a long time. I wouldn't do them for cheap either



Have you tried this technique? She uses crochet locs to do individual faux locs- no cornrows. It looks so natural and so much faster than braiding and wrapping the hair. 


I haven't tried the technique myself, but I saw the video the other day and thought it was so clever. I love how ingenious  we (black women) are, especially when it comes to our hair!


----------



## Anaisin

I love parting videos


----------



## LavenderMint

@YvetteWithJoy!!! that brush you recommended is NO JOKE. It did what no other brush has done on wash day (or any other day since going natural): detangled my hair to the point that I had minimal shed hair during styling. And it was shed hair, not broken off curlies. I have heard people say the denman clumps their curls but causes more shrinkage than usual when used for wash and go. So far, I'm not seeing that with the Kareco brush.  I will be buying a back up and one for my sister- who is your hair twin!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MeaWea said:


> @YvetteWithJoy!!! that brush you recommended is NO JOKE. It did what no other brush has done on wash day (or any other day since going natural): detangled my hair to the point that I had minimal shed hair during styling. And it was shed hair, not broken off curlies. I have heard people say the denman clumps their curls but causes more shrinkage than usual when used for wash and go. So far, I'm not seeing that with the Kareco brush.  I will be buying a back up and one for my sister- who is your hair twin!





EXACTLY!!! I will ever be grateful to the LHCF member that reviewed the KareCo Tangle Buster. It is EV-ER-Y-THING!

I love your detailed review. I haven't been able to put all of that into words, but, yes, ALL OF THAT!

Earlier today I had the thought, "I should buy 2 more of these. Juuuuuust in case." 

This brush makes being natural NO PROBLEM for me. It detangles larger sections, and quickly! My experience now is NOTHING like the previous, challenging three years.


----------



## Colocha

Y'all really pushing me toward this Kareco Brush. I've seen so many rave reviews. How are you using it? Under running water with a lot of conditioner? I've always detangled out of the shower before wash day.

@YvetteWithJoy @MeaWea


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Colocha said:


> Y'all really pushing me toward this Kareco Brush. I've seen so many rave reviews. How are you using it? Under running water with a lot of conditioner? I've always detangled out of the shower before wash day.
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy @MeaWea



I use barrettes to section my hair into 5 sections on each half of my head. On damp hair at the sink, section by section I apply whatever product I'm detangling with (Soultanicals Hair Glide, Mielle Babassu Oil & Mint DC, Shea Moisture's hipo masque, etc.) and detangle the section from the bottom up using the brush.

I minimize tension on my ends by using a wrist flicking motion on the ends when detangling with the brush. Once the ends in the hair section are detangled, I move up the section and detangle like normal: doing a combo of (1) flicking the brush to detangle and (2) gently pulling the brush through the section.

I then move to the shower and rinse and remove any remaining shed hairs the brush might not have removed.


----------



## shasha8685

Even though it took 5 hours, putting my hair in twists was pretty soothing. Just playing all types of movies and thinking of nothing in particular made for a peaceful day.....


----------



## Colocha

I miss my relaxed hair color. This was the effect of not properly neutralizing and hours of sun exposure in high school but I loved it so much!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I can't believe it, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to transition to one line only (aside from Colorful Neutral Protein Filler as my protein treatment and Cantu ACV Rinse as my scalp cleanser).

And I can't believe it (given all the out-of-stock and the too-many-special-edition-products-that-I-feel-need-to-be-year-round products issue), but it's Soultanicals. 

I'm leaning towards the product collection below to cover my regimen. I might add the Curly Dew Earthy Poo to the list, but for now the shampoo bar, clay wash, and co-wash seem sufficient.

I think I can transition to this, and purchase no in-store products that aren't sealed, and pay shipping fees to just ONE company every so often. Yeah!


----------



## LushLox

@YvetteWithJoy its great if you can find a whole product line that work for you. The right products + the right head of hair = fab results.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy those products look amazing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LushLox said:


> @YvetteWithJoy its great if you can find a whole product line that work for you. The right products + the right head of hair = fab results.



Thanks for posting this. Yeah, you're right, and that reminder makes me feel encouraged, hopeful, and not crazy for having this strong, inner desire to use just one line!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy those products look amazing.



Agreed!

I've only tried some: the gel, oil, detangler, twist cream, 'fro repair DC, and I hope to use the leave in (kink drink) this morning.

But when I look at the ingredients in the collection above, plus the reviews, I feel like I would be treating my scalp and hair lavishly and putting everything on them I'd want to.

I'm so close to simplifying because I'm understanding my hair now. Finally!


----------



## Evolving78

I spent $20 on a Silk scarf for my hair and it dried it out. My $2 scarf does a better job with keeping moisture in my hair.


----------



## LavenderMint

Colocha said:


> Y'all really pushing me toward this Kareco Brush. I've seen so many rave reviews. How are you using it? Under running water with a lot of conditioner? I've always detangled out of the shower before wash day.
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy @MeaWea


I don't do much detangling outside of the shower and when I do I only finger detangle. Typically, I have a such a hard time getting out all the shed hairs that my entire process is filled with continually removing them. 
This time around, I shampooed and then used DevaCurl Decadence conditioner. Since this was my first time using it, my brush technique could use some work but it was very different from other brushes. As @YvetteWithJoy noted, it's more of a wrist motion rather than moving from shoulder, with minimal elbow movement. It's like the brush is doing the work for you. So, I used the brush with the conditioner, followed with Aussie 3min Miracle Strong on my ends and DevaCurl Heaven in Hair on the rest of the length. While rinsing, I only went back in on the roots. Remaining sheds were able to just slither on out. 

Speaking of rinsing, getting the hair out of this brush is pleasingly simple. After I finished, I used it to help encourage curl clumping in the top of my head, and it was super easy to wash away the gel and leave-in. 

.....can you tell I love this brush?


----------



## Colocha

Lol, thanks @MeaWea and @YvetteWithJoy! I will add this to my 'not quite yet, but soon' buy list.


----------



## Dee_33

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I can't believe it, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to transition to one line only (aside from Colorful Neutral Protein Filler as my protein treatment and Cantu ACV Rinse as my scalp cleanser).
> 
> And I can't believe it (given all the out-of-stock and the too-many-special-edition-products-that-I-feel-need-to-be-year-round products issue), but it's Soultanicals.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the product collection below to cover my regimen. I might add the Curly Dew Earthy Poo to the list, but for now the shampoo bar, clay wash, and co-wash seem sufficient.
> 
> I think I can transition to this, and purchase no in-store products that aren't sealed, and pay shipping fees to just ONE company every so often. Yeah!
> 
> View attachment 403185




I feel ya on the desire to have 1 go-to line of products. I'm thinking I'll make CRN my 1 line of products. Planning to alternate between the coconut treatment and algae dc for my deep conditioning. Keeping the ginger rinse for cleansing and using the moroccan pear conditioner as my leave-in.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I spent $20 on a Silk scarf for my hair and it dried it out. My $2 scarf does a better job with keeping moisture in my hair.



I've been meaning to upgrade my scarf, as I've had mine for about 10 years but it does the job so I don't see the need. Is it strange to be attached to a scarf lol


----------



## rileypak

@YvetteWithJoy that's awesome about getting down to one line!


----------



## Alma Petra

@YvetteWithJoy , how do the soultanicals's products compare to your well-established holygrails so far?

And btw how is the moisturizing JRL shampoo bar working for you? Is your hair still liking it?


----------



## whiteoleander91

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I can't believe it, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to transition to one line only (aside from Colorful Neutral Protein Filler as my protein treatment and Cantu ACV Rinse as my scalp cleanser).
> 
> And I can't believe it (given all the out-of-stock and the too-many-special-edition-products-that-I-feel-need-to-be-year-round products issue), but it's Soultanicals.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the product collection below to cover my regimen. I might add the Curly Dew Earthy Poo to the list, but for now the shampoo bar, clay wash, and co-wash seem sufficient.
> 
> I think I can transition to this, and purchase no in-store products that aren't sealed, and pay shipping fees to just ONE company every so often. Yeah!
> 
> View attachment 403185



This is really exciting! I hope it works out for you, the products look yummy


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> @YvetteWithJoy , how do the soultanicals's products compare to your well-established holygrails so far?
> 
> And btw how is the moisturizing JRL shampoo bar working for you? Is your hair still liking it?



Hi, lady. I only have my phone right now. I'll try to reply after lunch and once we're back home and I'm not tapping on my cell.

How is your hair care faring at the moment?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

whiteoleander91 said:


> This is really exciting! I hope it works out for you, the products look yummy



Thanks! Yes, me, too. Thanks for caring! The people on this board are SO encouraging and supportive. :hug:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

rileypak said:


> @YvetteWithJoy that's awesome about getting down to one line!



Thanks! I hope it works out. Fingers crossed! Lol. Thanks for caring! The people here are so kind. What are your current faves?


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, lady. I only have my phone right now. I'll try to reply after lunch and once we're back home and I'm not tapping on my cell.
> 
> How is your hair care faring at the moment?



Hi, dear! Thank you for asking. My hair is pretty much still the same:

I enjoy wetting my hair as often as I can 


It's fun and relaxing to think about my hair whenever I need a break from life's more grim issues.
I bought new products that I want to trial and I'm very excited.
My hair is right now drying from a wash and go with a lot of gel cast that is scratching my face but I don't care lol


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I've been meaning to upgrade my scarf, as I've had mine for about 10 years but it does the job so I don't see the need. Is it strange to be attached to a scarf lol


I feel that way about my comb! Lol
I think about a scarf I had 20 years ago. It was the best scarf ever! Lol


----------



## Lissa0821

My SOS made me smile today when he mentions how cute he thinks I am when I tie my head scarf like this.  I have even gone to the Waffle House at with 1 am with my scarf with him. I was prepooing my hair over night with an oil mixture, he had no clue. LOL!!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

These braids are steadily slipping out of my hair, but I don't wanna take them down cause that means I need to do something with my hair. I don't wanna right now


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hey ladies, look what I found at a (new) Dollar Tree! For my Chicago ladies, it's the one on 79th and Western near the Terminal. This is perfect for thick hair, so you don't have to use multiple bands to get a thick hold


----------



## Evolving78

My hair is high porosity as of now. The bleached ends, the relaxer, and the color is making it that way. 

I still can't use products/methods high porosity folks use. Too much protein, and too heavy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Hi, dear! Thank you for asking. My hair is pretty much still the same:
> 
> I enjoy wetting my hair as often as I can
> 
> 
> It's fun and relaxing to think about my hair whenever I need a break from life's more grim issues.
> I bought new products that I want to trial and I'm very excited.
> My hair is right now drying from a wash and go with a lot of gel cast that is scratching my face but I don't care lol



Cool! 

Ooooo! What all did you buy?


----------



## Napp

It's a 10 products have cured my product junkisim. I am finally satisfied.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> @YvetteWithJoy , how do the soultanicals's products compare to your well-established holygrails so far?
> 
> And btw how is the moisturizing JRL shampoo bar working for you? Is your hair still liking it?



Hi, @Alma Petra.

My hair is still loving the JRL moisturizing shampoo bar. 

Here is how the Soultanicals products compare to my staples and holy grails. The products highlighted in green are the ones I have yet to purchase/try. Please excuse my typos: I was typing fast!


----------



## Sharpened

Curly Proverbz keeps saying lauric acid is only found in coconut oil and breastmilk. That is incorrect. It was first identified in laurel oil (hence the name) and found in palm kernel oil, babassu oil plus a few others. Now, if she said coconut oil has a large percentage of lauric acid (48%), she would be correct (palm kernel oil has a touch more).

Do I bother to correct her? I want people to know there are other options besides coconut oil.


----------



## GGsKin

Sharpened said:


> Curly Proverbz keeps saying lauric acid is only found in coconut oil and breastmilk. That is incorrect. It was first identified in laurel oil (hence the name) and found in palm kernel oil, babassu oil plus a few others. Now, if she said coconut oil has a large percentage of lauric acid (48%), she would be correct (palm kernel oil has a touch more).
> 
> Do I bother to correct her? I want people to know there are other options besides coconut oil.



@Sharpened *_Chants _Do it do it do it


----------



## AgeinATL

@AbsyBlvd

Love the new picture!! Your hair looks FABULOUS!


----------



## rileypak

AgeinATL said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> 
> Love the new picture!! Your hair looks FABULOUS!


Okay!!!!!
@AbsyBlvd's hair is just


----------



## GGsKin

AgeinATL said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> 
> Love the new picture!! Your hair looks FABULOUS!





rileypak said:


> Okay!!!!!
> @AbsyBlvd's hair is just



Lol Thanks ladies @rileypak and @AgeinATL


----------



## Sharpened

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Sharpened *_Chants _Do it do it do it


You're encouraging me. A trace of trepidation touched my heart. Should I be worried?


----------



## GGsKin

Sharpened said:


> You're encouraging me. A trace of trepidation touched my heart. Should I be worried?



Stand strong. I've been looking for that emoji!Seriously though, do it for the people. You taught me something today.


----------



## GGsKin

Totally distracted. Looks like I'll be completing 'wash day' early tomorrow morning. Smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

AbsyBlvd said:


> *Lol Thanks ladies* @rileypak and @AgeinATL



@AbsyBlvd
+1  ...


----------



## Saludable84

@AbsyBlvd your picture is stunning and stunting!!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Woooo, gorgeous avi hair, @AbsyBlvd! Beautiful. 

@Sharpened, I think you should tell CurlyProverbz because the mistake hurts her credibility. People already have their issues with lay people and DIYers and so forth. Her "brand" will be strengthened without the mistake. I'm sure she will be glad to have the opportunity to hear it from a supporter and correct it before it makes her look unlearned or like she doesn't research adequately to know her stuff.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I want to try at least 7 things with my hair sooner-than-later, including spiral rods, which I'm currently patch testing at this very moment. 

(Photo enlarges upon click.)

 

Here's a link to my latest blog post with photos and videos about the 7 things I hope to try: https://myhairgrowthstudyexperience...want-to-try-with-your-hair-sooner-than-later/


----------



## GGsKin

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> +1  ...





Saludable84 said:


> @AbsyBlvd your picture is stunning and stunting!!!!





YvetteWithJoy said:


> Woooo, gorgeous avi hair, @AbsyBlvd! Beautiful.
> 
> @Sharpened, I think you should tell CurlyProverbz because the mistake hurts her credibility. People already have their issues with lay people and DIYers and so forth. Her "brand" will be strengthened without the mistake. I'm sure she will be glad to have the opportunity to hear it from a supporter and correct it before it makes her look unlearned or like she doesn't research adequately to know her stuff.



Thank you Ladies @IDareT'sHair @Saludable84 and @YvetteWithJoy. You all make me feel extra good.


----------



## GGsKin

@YvetteWithJoy How does your hair stay wrapped around those rollers?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AbsyBlvd said:


> @YvetteWithJoy How does your hair stay wrapped around those rollers?



There's a piece you snap onto the roller over the hair.

Here's a video demo of a gorgeous roller set with these rollers/rods. The video shows exactly how it works.


----------



## GettingKinky

I use a drain strainer in the shower but it still gets clogged up with hair. And  cleaning hair out of the drain is soooo gross.


----------



## AgeinATL

GettingKinky said:


> I use a drain strainer in the shower but it still gets clogged up with hair. And  cleaning hair out of the drain is soooo gross.



Didn't you recently BC?

Chile, this is a #naturalhairproblem for real. What catcher do you have? You may have to try a new one. I have the OXO Good Grips Easy Clean Shower Stall Drain Protector in my bathroom and thr tub shroom in the other. Both work well. Even WITH the catcher, I have to pull out the drano on occasion but not nearly as much as I used to.


----------



## Saludable84

DH told me he loves Deva.Curl No Poo Decadence. Hasn't had dandruff. I should keep that in the shower. He just started using whatever is in the shower and don't know what it is, but it's working. 

Wait till he see the price tag


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Saludable84 said:


> DH told me he loves Deva.Curl No Poo Decadence. Hasn't had dandruff. I should keep that in the shower. He just started using whatever is in the shower and don't know what it is, but it's working.
> 
> *Wait till he see the price tag *


That's when you be like "Got 'em!"


----------



## MzLady78

I need to get my eyebrows done so I can ditch this wig and find a more weather friendly protective style.


----------



## von rose

Just finished making my beast mode hair oil and a scalp spritz to help my shedding. Hoping to do 2 days scalp spritz, then oil day, then co wash and repeat till wash day.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Need to make an appointment to get my hair braided it's getting too hot for wigs as a protective style right now. Hopefully I can get in tomorrow after work so I can prep my hair tonight.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Sharpened said:


> Curly Proverbz keeps saying lauric acid is only found in coconut oil and breastmilk. That is incorrect. It was first identified in laurel oil (hence the name) and found in palm kernel oil, babassu oil plus a few others. Now, if she said coconut oil has a large percentage of lauric acid (48%), she would be correct (palm kernel oil has a touch more).
> 
> Do I bother to correct her? I want people to know there are other options besides coconut oil.



Is it found in Red Palm oil as well?  Asking because I think my hair is really responding well to the two pre-poo's I've done thus far


----------



## Sharpened

guyaneseyankee said:


> Is it found in Red Palm oil as well?  Asking because I think my hair is really responding well to the two pre-poo's I've done thus far


No, because it is extracted from the palm fruit (the orange flesh that surrounds the palm seed), not the seed kernel, but it has other good properties as well (beta-carotene gives it its color). If it works for you, keep using it.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Thinking about cutting my hair again. Every time I reach bsl I want to cut it all off! Lol maybe long hair ain't for me. I just enjoy my hair so much more when it's short/medium length.


----------



## von rose

shrinkage  and no that's not me but dang!


----------



## SuchaLady

@YvetteWithJoy Where did you purchase those rollers? I want to say I've seen them in the BSS and just never paid any attention. I wonder if I could do that on wet hair


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> I use a drain strainer in the shower but it still gets clogged up with hair. And  cleaning hair out of the drain is soooo gross.


Try these. I use them.
Rubber Drain Hair Stopper Star Design Home Living Floor Bath Catcher Sink Strainer Sewer Filter Shower Cover（Random Color ) Pack of 2 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XR6YFF5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_O1VuzbQPHGG4C


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

SuchaLady said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Where did you purchase those rollers? I want to say I've seen them in the BSS and just never paid any attention. I wonder if I could do that on wet hair



One pack of 12 was $3.99 at this huge, I'm assuming Asian-owned, BSS. I did not see them at the one Black-owned BSS I know of.

I believe they come in 3 different widths/diameters . . . something like 1/4 an inch, 1/2 an inch, and 5/8 an inch.

I am just test trialing it, so I only purchased one pack so far. I'm trialing different amounts of hair, wet versus dry hair, etc., before I do my whole head.

*ETA: I believe EBAY has them as well.*


----------



## GettingKinky

AgeinATL said:


> Didn't you recently BC?
> 
> Chile, this is a #naturalhairproblem for real. What catcher do you have? You may have to try a new one. I have the OXO Good Grips Easy Clean Shower Stall Drain Protector in my bathroom and thr tub shroom in the other. Both work well. Even WITH the catcher, I have to pull out the drano on occasion but not nearly as much as I used to.



I BC'd about a week ago. But I only had 1-2 inches of texlaxed hair to cut off.

I have a mesh tub strainer. I thought it was doing a good job, but every once in a while I forget to put it in when I wash my hair. And since I only comb my hair once a week a LOT of shed hairs come out.

@Coilystep the link you posted didn't work for me.


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> I BC'd about a week ago. But I only had 1-2 inches of texlaxed hair to cut off.
> 
> I have a mesh tub strainer. I thought it was doing a good job, but every once in a while I forget to put it in when I wash my hair. And since I only comb my hair once a week a LOT of shed hairs come out.
> 
> @Coilystep the link you posted didn't work for me.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06X...r+strainer&dpPl=1&dpID=41lpIBjcJtL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Cool!
> 
> Ooooo! What all did you buy?



Hey, love!

I bought the following items:

*@Sharpened's oil mix* components, then I went ahead and concocted a batch 
*x1 Oyin hair dew:* It's really moisturizing for my hair. I was hoping the smell would be better this time but it is EXACTLY the same unfortunately 
*x1 CRN moisture milk:* I had this before and I like it already. It's moisturizing, smells good, and does not flake up with my gel
*x1 CRN caramel cowash:* smells heavenly and contains real detergents so I'm hoping that it will be cleansing but not stripping on my hair
*x1 CRN style setter:* I have used it once so far but I don't think that it has a lot of hold, might just use it as a leave-in/moisturizer
*x1 CRN curlaide moisture butter:* smells amazing just like the moisture milk. This is the first time that I buy a butter. Let's see if it's going to seal that moisture in for real.
*x1 CRN coconut water penetrating treatment: *bought based on your reviews. I'm really really hoping that it's going to have a moisturizing effect on my hair. 
*x1 KCCC:* I already love this. Amazing slip, cuticle smoothing, and curl-forming abilities 
*x1 Mielle organics avocado milk:* it's a leave-in. I'm hoping that it will have a smoothing effect similar to that of the Mielle DC
*x1 Mielle organics babassu DC:* it has a smoothing effect on my hair. I loved this effect last time I had it. I'm trying to experiment with it some more to see if the smoothing effect can last even after I put in my leave-in

On the way is the JRL moisturizing shampoo bar and the rhassoul clay that I have ordered.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, @Alma Petra.
> 
> My hair is still loving the JRL moisturizing shampoo bar.
> 
> Here is how the Soultanicals products compare to my staples and holy grails. The products highlighted in green are the ones I have yet to purchase/try. Please excuse my typos: I was typing fast!
> 
> View attachment 403271
> View attachment 403273



Girl, you are a talented reviewer! If I were a company I would definitely hire you to reflect out the best in my products. 
Now you got me wanting to buy me some Soultanicals lol. I will become a PJ!! I have never tried Soultanicals before and you make their products sound so juicy. If I were to try only one single product from their line, which one would you suggest for me?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Hey, love!
> 
> I bought the following items:
> 
> *@Sharpened's oil mix* components, then I went ahead and concocted a batch
> *x1 Oyin hair dew:* It's really moisturizing for my hair. I was hoping the smell would be better this time but it is EXACTLY the same unfortunately
> *x1 CRN moisture milk:* I had this before and I like it already. It's moisturizing, smells good, and does not flake up with my gel
> *x1 CRN caramel cowash:* smells heavenly and contains real detergents so I'm hoping that it will be cleansing but not stripping on my hair
> *x1 CRN style setter:* I have used it once so far but I don't think that it has a lot of hold, might just use it as a leave-in/moisturizer
> *x1 CRN curlaide moisture butter:* smells amazing just like the moisture milk. This is the first time that I buy a butter. Let's see if it's going to seal that moisture in for real.
> *x1 CRN coconut water penetrating treatment: *bought based on your reviews. I'm really really hoping that it's going to have a moisturizing effect on my hair.
> *x1 KCCC:* I already love this. Amazing slip, cuticle smoothing, and curl-forming abilities
> *x1 Mielle organics avocado milk:* it's a leave-in. I'm hoping that it will have a smoothing effect similar to that of the Mielle DC
> *x1 Mielle organics babassu DC:* it has a smoothing effect on my hair. I loved this effect last time I had it. I'm trying to experiment with it some more to see if the smoothing effect can last even after I put in my leave-in
> 
> On the way is the JRL moisturizing shampoo bar and the rhassoul clay that I have ordered.



Nice haul, ma'am!

So glad you love the KCCC.

Please let me know how the CRN Coconut Water Penetrating Hair Treatment and the JRL Moisturizing shampoo bar do your hair!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Girl, you are a talented reviewer! If I were a company I would definitely hire you to reflect out the best in my products.
> Now you got me wanting to buy me some Soultanicals lol. I will become a PJ!! I have never tried Soultanicals before and you make their products sound so juicy. If I were to try only one single product from their line, which one would you suggest for me?



LOL!

Thanks.

In terms of recommending just one product from Soultanicals, that would depend on the person's current hair needs/issue:

For a person who has trouble with tangles and detangling, hands down I would recommend the *Hair Glide*. I keep forgetting that it can double as a leave-in.
*Next* would be the *Twist Assist* for folks who love to do braid-outs and twist-outs, especially if moisture is an issue.
Last would be the *'Fro Despair Repair Mega DC*. I've only used it once, so I can't be sure of this, but my ends looked and felt SUPER healthy after I DC'd overnight with it. This might be an SSK/breakage/snipping game-changer for me. I'll have to continue to trial it to know for sure. I absolutely ADORE the ingredients and the packaging. That bottle is PERFECTION. More sanitary than a jar. Allows me to "measure" application in pumps and thus preserve product. Locks with a twist. The product smells like Vaseline brand's aloe Vera lotion, IMO. Not my favorite, but not bad. (Phew!)
I feel the oil has great ingredients and smells divine, but the CurlyProverbz DIY oil may have better benefits given the Ayurvedic ingredients.

Refresher sprays from other brands perform well, so the Kink Drink is not "the one Soultanicals product folks gotta try/have."

I haven't trialed the other products to be able to say that they are "the one Soultanicals product folks gotta try/have."


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nice haul, ma'am!
> 
> So glad you love the KCCC.
> 
> Please let me know how the CRN Coconut Water Penetrating Hair Treatment and the JRL Moisturizing shampoo bar do your hair!



I will make sure to report back 

I'm conflicted between using these new synthetic products and the oil mix. I will have to pick something to start with. I have already used the oil mix once. I might as well stick to it for another 2-3 washes. I don't know... At least that should make my hair more receptive to the shampoo bar.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> LOL!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> In terms of recommending just one product from Soultanicals, that would depend on the person's current hair needs/issue:
> 
> For a person who has trouble with tangles and detangling, hands down I would recommend the *Hair Glide*. I keep forgetting that it can double as a leave-in.
> *Next* would be the *Twist Assist* for folks who love to do braid-outs and twist-outs, especially if moisture is an issue.
> Last would be the *'Fro Despair Repair Mega DC*. I've only used it once, so I can't be sure of this, but my ends looked and felt SUPER healthy after I DC'd overnight with it. This might be an SSK/breakage/snipping game-changer for me. I'll have to continue to trial it to know for sure. I absolutely ADORE the ingredients and the packaging. That bottle is PERFECTION. More sanitary than a jar. Allows me to "measure" application in pumps and thus preserve product. Locks with a twist. The product smells like Vaseline brand's aloe Vera lotion, IMO. Not my favorite, but not bad. (Phew!)
> I feel the oil has great ingredients and smells divine, but the CurlyProverbz DIY oil may have better benefits given the Ayurvedic ingredients.
> 
> Refresher sprays from other brands perform well, so the Kink Drink is not "the one Soultanicals product folks gotta try/have."
> 
> I haven't trialed the other products to be able to say that they are "the one Soultanicals product folks gotta try/have."



I think I would go for the 3rd one, the the Mega DC then. How does it compare to the other strengthening products like the komaza treatment? I see that you compared it to the CRN coconut water treatment even though that one functions as a moisture DC for you (and it makes sense because the protein is so low down on the ingredients list)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Girl, you are a talented reviewer! If I were a company I would definitely hire you to reflect out the best in my products.
> Now you got me wanting to buy me some Soultanicals lol. I will become a PJ!! I have never tried Soultanicals before and you make their products sound so juicy. If I were to try only one single product from their line, which one would you suggest for me?



I'm really paying attention and analyzing things so that I can hone in on a regimen that gives me peace that I am doing the least damage to my hair as I can . . . and that I am promoting growth and retention as much as I can. I think THEN I can just let go of the search for the perfect product combination and just coast and feel my hair is growing as best it can.

My issue is that I'm used to long straight hair that frames my face. I think I can be patient while my high-shrinkage hair grows out to show length . . . but only IF I'm not working against myself by damaging my ends or not maximizing my growth and retention rate.

I am COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS until I can pack up a box of a lot of this stuff at the house and try to sell it on FB for $50-70.

I'm tiring of trialing products and trying to "solve" my hair. I'm tiring of shipping fees and analysis and so forth. But I'm close!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> I think I would go for the 3rd one, the the Mega DC then. How does it compare to the other strengthening products like the komaza treatment? I see that you compared it to the CRN coconut water treatment even though that one functions as a moisture DC for you (and it makes sense because the protein is so low down on the ingredients list)



I cannot compare the Komaza Protein Hair Strengthener to anything I've ever tried. It is the reason I didn't re-relax my hair. I took my hair from stringy noodles to bouncy, coily, springs with awesome elasticity. It "fixed" my hair. I know it's different from anything I've ever used because after I treat my hair with it, my hair feels like it's coated with rubber. I then do moisture treatments until I get back to a good moisture-protein balance.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The blogger of Finenaturalhairandfaith.com wrote something that hit me: Hipo hair holds a lot of water when wet. So she removes some of it before adding gel, I believe she said.

I tried that using a microfiber towel and Camille Rose Natural Curl Maker.

WOW! I have hold!!!

 How should I let this inform my next wng with this product?


----------



## Sharpened

@Alma Petra here are the two reviews I did on guava leaf tea:



Sharpened said:


> I am stubborn, y'all; did my third guava tea final rinse yesterday. Keeping my hair off my face as I applied it with an applicator bottle, I then put on a plastic cap and, get this, washed my face. I took the cap off in two stages, front then back, to squeeze/blot out the excess.
> 
> It is not often my hair responds to anything. Guava tea as a leave-in has made my hair smoother on my fingertips and cooler to the back off my hand (more sensitive than my palm), meaning it is hydrated.





Sharpened said:


> *Hit:* Guava Leaf Tea Leave-in Hair Rinse. It does help reduce shedding, but I love what it does for my hair - soft for days, moisturized, smooth, cool to the touch, and plays well with my oils.



I cannot think of anything else to say about it, unfortunately. Right now, raw aloe has my attention.


----------



## Dee_33

Won a $50 gift card, bout to re-up on the CRN dc's.  I'm getting another algae dc, and a coconut water dc.  Now I don't feel bad about the $20 price tag and it seems that I can get 4 uses per jar.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm really paying attention and analyzing things so that I can hone in on a regimen that gives me peace that I am doing the least damage to my hair as I can . . . and that I am promoting growth and retention as much as I can. I think THEN I can just let go of the search for the perfect product combination and just coast and feel my hair is growing as best it can.
> 
> My issue is that I'm used to long straight hair that frames my face. I think I can be patient while my high-shrinkage hair grows out to show length . . . but only IF I'm not working against myself by damaging my ends or not maximizing my growth and retention rate.
> 
> I am COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS until I can pack up a box of a lot of this stuff at the house and try to sell it on FB for $50-70.
> 
> I'm tiring of trialing products and trying to "solve" my hair. I'm tiring of shipping fees and analysis and so forth. But I'm close!!!



Oh no it seems that you don't have the natural PJ tendencies like I have. Me too I worry about spending too much unnecessary money on products and I would love to finally arrive at my perfect products and my perfect regimen. But I have to confess that shopping for and trialing new products  does give me a high  I wish us both success at achieving our goals sooner than later!



YvetteWithJoy said:


> I cannot compare the Komaza Protein Hair Strengthener to anything I've ever tried. It is the reason I didn't re-relax my hair. I took my hair from stringy noodles to bouncy, coily, springs with awesome elasticity. It "fixed" my hair. I know it's different from anything I've ever used because after I treat my hair with it, my hair feels like it's coated with rubber. I then do moisture treatments until I get back to a good moisture-protein balance.



There will definitely come a day when I buy and try this Komaza Protein Strengthener. If not for the crazy shipping costs I would have done this months ago.


----------



## Alma Petra

Sharpened said:


> @Alma Petra here are the two reviews I did on guava leaf tea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot think of anything else to say about it, unfortunately. Right now, raw aloe has my attention.



Thank you for the quotes. You make it sound so great. Is the aloe performing even better for you?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Oh no it seems that you don't have the natural PJ tendencies like I have. Me too I worry about spending too much unnecessary money on products and I would love to finally arrive at my perfect products and my perfect regimen. But I have to confess that shopping for and trialing new products  does give me a high  I wish us both success at achieving our goals sooner than later!
> 
> 
> 
> There will definitely come a day when I buy and try this Komaza Protein Strengthener. If not for the crazy shipping costs I would have done this months ago.



Yes . . . the shipping fees for the Komaza protein is the reason I won't rebuy: I bought samples of other Komaza products to see if paying shipping to them could be worth my while, and my hair doesn't love the brand.

LOL! I have PJ tendencies for sure. However, I do NOT get a rush from the activities of making purchasing, seeing packages, trialing products, etc. (Thank, GOODNESS!)

I do get hype when products work, though!

My feelings about the spending:
I have never spent on ANYTHING  the way I've spent on hair since going natural (besides books, but I'm an education researcher, so . . .  ) Even though I must spend in order to figure things out, ultimately this is not good stewardship for me: That money is better put into savings. So while the trialing and spending have lead to important breakthroughs, my falling in love with my hair, and my being EVER SO GRATEFUL I went natural . . . I don't feel good about the spending. ESPECIALLY when a product just bombs.​
The only reason I'm not overcome with guilt on this journey is because I've purchased samples any time possible and because, although it may not seem like it from the outside, I am purchasing with purpose most of the time.​
The two item types that I have overspent on are gels and tools. I could have stopped purchasing gels after obtaining the CRN Curl Maker and the Kinky Curly Curling Custard. I have permitted myself to purchase curlers, curlformers, brushes, combs, etc. when I felt I shouldn't have. Otherwise, I have not purchased a poo or DC or detangler that I felt I shouldn't have.​


----------



## Sharpened

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you for the quotes. You make it sound so great. Is the aloe performing even better for you?


They behave differently on my hair. Guava leaf tea acts like a conditioner, meaning it becomes a part of the hair without the waxiness of fatty alcohol. Aloe is like a treatment that smooths down the cuticle and disappears like water does (no residue).


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes . . . the shipping fees for the Komaza protein is the reason I won't rebuy: I bought samples of other Komaza products to see if paying shipping to them could be worth my while, and my hair doesn't love the brand.
> 
> LOL! I have PJ tendencies for sure. However, I do NOT get a rush from the activities of making purchasing, seeing packages, trialing products, etc. (Thank, GOODNESS!)
> 
> I do get hype when products work, though!
> 
> My feelings about the spending:
> I have never spent on ANYTHING  the way I've spent on hair since going natural (besides books, but I'm an education researcher, so . . .  ) Even though I must spend in order to figure things out, ultimately this is not good stewardship for me: That money is better put into savings. So while the trialing and spending have lead to important breakthroughs, my falling in love with my hair, and my being EVER SO GRATEFUL I went natural . . . I don't feel good about the spending. ESPECIALLY when a product just bombs.​
> The only reason I'm not overcome with guilt on this journey is because I've purchased samples any time possible and because, although it may not seem like it from the outside, I am purchasing with purpose most of the time.​
> The two item types that I have overspent on are gels and tools. I could have stopped purchasing gels after obtaining the CRN Curl Maker and the Kinky Curly Curling Custard. I have permitted myself to purchase curlers, curlformers, brushes, combs, etc. when I felt I shouldn't have. Otherwise, I have not purchased a poo or DC or detangler that I felt I shouldn't have.​



I do have too many products at this point in time (50+). There are some products that I'm not using and yet I'm not able to throw away because I keep thinking that they may have potential. I think that what I regret is purchasing new products when I haven't yet done enough trialing and arrived at solid conclusions regarding the items that I already have.


----------



## Alma Petra

Sharpened said:


> They behave differently on my hair. Guava leaf tea acts like a conditioner, meaning it becomes a part of the hair without the waxiness of fatty alcohol. Aloe is like a treatment that smooths down the cuticle and disappears like water does (no residue).


Talking about my product junkyism in the post above, and I'm here to talk about wanting to trial both aloe gel and guava leaves at a point in time


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> I do have too many products at this point in time (50+). There are some products that I'm not using and yet I'm not able to throw away because I keep thinking that they may have potential. I think that what I regret is purchasing new products when I haven't yet done enough trialing and arrived at solid conclusions regarding the items that I already have.



Agreed. I have DEFINITELY had the experience of grabbing an old product after my technique/skills have improved and bumping that product up to staple or HG status. So I can't toss out my box of products just yet. They're here now.


----------



## Dee_33

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Agreed. I have DEFINITELY had the experience of grabbing an old product after my technique/skills have improved and bumping that product up to staple or HG status. So I can't toss out my box of products just yet. They're here now.



Are you still planning to try the CRN algae dc?  I used it Sunday and went to the salon with it on my hair.  The stylist was impressed with how soft my hair was after she shampoo'd and did a rinse out conditioner.  I've gotten 2 compliments on how bouncy and shiny my hair is today and I know it's the CRN cause that's the only change I made.  I'm relaxed (growing it out until I'm fully natural) and wonder how it works on a fully natural 4a head of hair.  You give such great detailed reviews that I'd love to read your review on it.

Thanks


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Dee_33 said:


> Are you still planning to try the CRN algae dc?  I used it Sunday and went to the salon with it on my hair.  The stylist was impressed with how soft my hair was after she shampoo'd and did a rinse out conditioner.  I've gotten 2 compliments on how bouncy and shiny my hair is today and I know it's the CRN cause that's the only change I made.  I'm relaxed (growing it out until I'm fully natural) and wonder how it works on a fully natural 4a head of hair.  You give such great detailed reviews that I'd love to read your review on it.
> 
> Thanks



I wasn't planning on it anymore after my results with the Soultanicals 'Fro Despair Repair, but I love your results. :

 If I use it I'll tag you and review it. I'll see if I can get my husband to purchase it for me: I just purchased a Soultanicals bar soap and butter from Hattache'.


----------



## Lissa0821

I feel bad I got into a conversation at Sally Beauty with the sales lady about the rewards coupons while making my purchase.  She didn't ring up all my items. I didn't catch it until I got home to check my receipt because it dawned on me my purchase should have been more than what I paid.  Low and behalf, she only charged me for one item. I got some $8.99 Croc clips for free.


----------



## Coilystep

Lissa0821 said:


> I feel bad I got into a conversation at Sally Beauty with the sales lady about the rewards coupons while making my purchase.  She didn't ring up all my items. I didn't catch it until I got home to check my receipt because it dawned on me my purchase should have been more than what I paid.  Low and behalf, she only charged me for one item. I got some $8.99 Croc clips for free.


If you feel bad go back to store and pay. If you don't keep them and thank the hair gods for delivering you a free product.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Can someone do my hair for me


----------



## PJaye

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Can someone do my hair for me



Absolutely.  Wha chu want me to do to it?  Bare in mind that the only thing I can do with some extensions is braid it.  Everything else is fair game.  I'm in a digging in someone's hair mood. Yesterday, I did this on my niece's hair:

And, this on my great-niece's hair:


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PJaye said:


> Absolutely.  Wha chu want me to do to it?  Bare in mind that the only thing I can do with some extensions is braid it.  Everything else is fair game.  I'm in a digging in someone's hair mood. Yesterday, I did this on my niece's hair:
> 
> And, this on my great-niece's hair:


I'm not too picky, just something I can keep up for a week or two


----------



## LadyRaider

Help!  What do you tell your stylist to get your natural hair not to fall in a crazy triangle... I need layers, right? I have to have them cut my hair when it's straight and you can't see the triangle when it's straight!

I tried two layers last year and ended up with a square head.


----------



## Rocky91

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Can someone do my hair for me


If you wanna drive up north I could hook you up  hop on the red line.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Rocky91 said:


> If you wanna drive up north I could hook you up  hop on the red line.


Girlll, don't tell me that. I'd be on my way after work Or before work if you don't work on Saturdays


----------



## Rocky91

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Girlll, don't tell me that. I'd be on my way after work Or before work if you don't work on Saturdays


Lol PM me if you're for real....as long as it's no faux locs or something similarly time consuming


----------



## PJaye

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I'm not too picky, just something I can keep up for a week or two



Since it's hot, I would do something like this


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LadyRaider said:


> View attachment 403589 Help!  What do you tell your stylist to get your natural hair not to fall in a crazy triangle... I need layers, right? I have to have them cut my hair when it's straight and you can't see the triangle when it's straight!
> 
> I tried two layers last year and ended up with a square head.



I don't know. Hopefully others more informed can chime in.

I was thinking . . .

Many folks are not open to it, but the whole point of a Deva cut is to get your curly hair cut when DRY so the stylist can see it to shape it. A very good good Devachan-trained stylist knows that even the TINIEST snip of curly hair is cutting length, and he or she will snip very slightly all around the head just to shape and remove split ends . . . with the result of NOT losing a bunch of your length.

If you get a bad Devachan-trained stylist, you may lose a lot of hair, get a bad shape, etc.

It is so risky going to a hair stylist, that whether they cut on wet or dry hair, you gotta do deep research on them.  Maybe you can ask around here on the boards or ask family and friends or Facebook for an excellent natural hair cutter/shaper. Then maybe you could schedule a consultation and also research them and watch them cut someone else's hair before considering letting them shape your hair.

I don't. 

What do others think?


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Girlll, don't tell me that. I'd be on my way after work Or before work if you don't work on Saturdays


Exactly! You  don't braid too tight do you? Let me find a sitter for these kids...lol
@ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## Nightingale

I reordered some products and don't want to wash my hair until they get here in 2 weeks. But, I'll have to eventually so I don't look like the Weeknd (circa 2015)
There is a youtuber with beautiful hair and a great voice, but she's cross eyed and not very attractive and the combo makes her hard to watch. I subscribed anyway, but everytime I watch her I feel like a terribly petty person for feeling the way I feel.  #trulyashamed
@lulu97 I have been loving all of your DIY posts lately. You are goals!
Henna has been really good for me and my hair. I'm glad I got back on the henna & ayurveda train, but I had to make some modifications because my scalp and oils.... No.
 I was testing out a few products and I've got it all figured out, my regimen is perfected. Now what? I guess I worry about length goals and hang out in Off Topic. If I stick around here I'll get sucked right back into PJism. , who am I kidding? Ya'll will see me right back here tomorrow


----------



## Dee_33

Target needs to have a sale on CRN products in the next 3 wks or so.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

@Nightingale Awww thanks Sis! I appreciate that! 

********

Just like you, my scalp was acting weird putting oils directly on it but the way I went around it was oil rinses. After washing & conditioning...just putting the oil on the hair and scalp them rinsing away that top greasy layer. You will still have a small amount left behind but not so much to be aggravate the scalp or leave the hair greasy.


----------



## Dayjoy

LadyRaider said:


> View attachment 403589 Help!  What do you tell your stylist to get your natural hair not to fall in a crazy triangle... I need layers, right? I have to have them cut my hair when it's straight and you can't see the triangle when it's straight!
> 
> I tried two layers last year and ended up with a square head.


I told my (new) hair stylist that I didn't want to look like Dora and she offered me layers.  I haven't washed my hair since my trim/cut (I got it straightened), so I can't say for sure if it worked.


----------



## Saludable84

Rocky91 said:


> If you wanna drive up north I could hook you up  hop on the red line.


 
I live on the green line. You couldn't tell me I could have been getting my hair laid all this time?


----------



## Sharpened

No matter what, ultra-defined coils = future TWA, lol. Yeah, I am easily amused.

DH has been making sure I cover my head before bed, including naps and extracurricular stuff. He is so weird...


----------



## LadyRaider

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I don't know. Hopefully others more informed can chime in.
> 
> I was thinking . . .
> 
> Many folks are not open to it, but the whole point of a Deva cut is to get your curly hair cut when DRY so the stylist can see it to shape it. A very good good Devachan-trained stylist knows that even the TINIEST snip of curly hair is cutting length, and he or she will snip very slightly all around the head just to shape and remove split ends . . . with the result of NOT losing a bunch of your length.
> 
> If you get a bad Devachan-trained stylist, you may lose a lot of hair, get a bad shape, etc.
> 
> It is so risky going to a hair stylist, that whether they cut on wet or dry hair, you gotta do deep research on them.  Maybe you can ask around here on the boards or ask family and friends or Facebook for an excellent natural hair cutter/shaper. Then maybe you could schedule a consultation and also research them and watch them cut someone else's hair before considering letting them shape your hair.
> 
> I don't.
> 
> What do others think?



I  live on the frontier, unfortunately. So there aren't any stylist trained for natural hair around here. Or at least I haven't found any. A lady I work with is relaxed, goes every two weeks, etc. etc. After a year, I *think* her hair is starting to get a little longer. 

I need to get some recs from my cousin in Dallas, and just plan to go to a salon there. Just fly up, go to the appointment, and fly home.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I start a new job at the end of July. I need to find some cute bun styles because after orientation I'll be living in them.


----------



## Rocky91

Saludable84 said:


> View attachment 403729
> I live on the green line. You couldn't tell me I could have been getting my hair laid all this time?


You do?! Well let me know then when you ready. 
Sounds like we need a Chicago Meetup


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Rocky91 said:


> You do?! Well let me know then when you ready.
> Sounds like we need a Chicago Meetup


Absolutely 

@Saludable84 I catch the Green Line about every weekend or so. I get off in the hood though (on Central)


----------



## rileypak

I like opening new products to try out but I really need to stop because it leads to 50-11 open bottles and jars


----------



## sarumoki

I don't understand why a website would advertise a certain product as being in stock then when I call them 9 days later to find out why my order hasn't shipped yet, I get "Well we're waiting for that color to come in, we should have it by Monday." Monday will be 12 days after I placed my order. 

And that's just for the ship date! Then I still have to wait for it to get here. From now on, if samsbeauty doesn't have the wig I want, I'm just not getting it.


----------



## Sharpened

Trying to keep my cool *deep breath*


----------



## von rose

Not sure if I'm not going to regret this onion and garlic scalp mask. Lets see after I wash out my dc if I still smell like marinated bbq


----------



## rileypak

I'm out of Komaza Care Jojoba Hemp!!!
I was looking forward to using it in the morning


----------



## KinksAndInk

I have my Black.Friday list ready. But in the meantime for some reason I want a jar of oyin whipped pudding and a bottle of honey hemp. I haven't used this stuff in a few years. I may have to scratch this itch.


----------



## von rose

Garlic+onion mask is a win. Shedding down 30 - 50% after one treatment and barely any of it lingered (though true test will be if SO can smell it all). Combined with olaplex its a definite win. However, still lost a ping pong ball of hair so its still problematic (I think; i'm MBL so maybe its not too too bad?).

What wasn't a win was APB UCS Loved that stuff and my hair suddenly hates it. So back to the drawing board to find a new moisturizing DC


----------



## Sharpened

rileypak said:


> I'm out of Komaza Care Jojoba Hemp!!!
> I was looking forward to using it in the morning


What? A PJ ran out of product? Isn't that sacrilege?  May the PJ forum goddesses be merciful to you.


----------



## Nightingale

My scalp discovered my no wash plans and REBELLED!  I've got my scalp exfoliant in now and will shampoo in a few minutes. Lesson learned.


----------



## Prettymetty

I washed my hair twice this week and I like the way it feels. With temperatures well above the 90s, I have to keep my scalp clean and fresh.

I will rinse it red, wash and do a keratin treatment Tuesday. Hopefully I am done before people start showing up to the party. 

Usually frizz bothers me, but my hair has puffed up into something wonderful. I barely recognize my hair today. It's soft, textured and looks thickish.


----------



## rileypak

Sharpened said:


> What? A PJ ran out of product? Isn't that sacrilege?  May the PJ forum goddesses be merciful to you.


It is!!! It's unbelievable!
I think my Momma might have walked off with it for her scalp and neglected to inform me I'd need to replenish my stash


----------



## Sharpened

rileypak said:


> ]It is!!! It's unbelievable!
> I think my Momma might have walked off with it for her scalp and neglected to inform me I'd need to replenish my stash



Time to make a spreadsheet and do inventory?


----------



## rileypak

Sharpened said:


> Time to make a spreadsheet and do inventory?


It's so much stuff 
But it's time for an update


----------



## Guinan

I didn't want to start a new thread but I just came across a tickler that said that utuber meechymonroe passed away at age 32. I believe she had a rare form of brain cancer. Was this posted?


----------



## rileypak

@AbsyBlvd


----------



## GGsKin

rileypak said:


> @AbsyBlvd


Thank you @rileypak


----------



## Sharpened

Guinan said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread but I just came across a tickler that said that utuber meechymonroe passed away at age 32. I believe she had a rare form of brain cancer. Was this posted?


Yes, in the Off Topic section.


----------



## Sharpened

@CocoGlow I want to know about your regimen. Are you still doing WO? How is it going?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

lulu97 said:


> @Nightingale Awww thanks Sis! I appreciate that!
> 
> ********
> 
> Just like you, my scalp was acting weird putting oils directly on it but the way I went around it was oil rinses. After washing & conditioning...just putting the oil on the hair and scalp them rinsing away that top greasy layer. You will still have a small amount left behind but not so much to be aggravate the scalp or leave the hair greasy.




Same here for the scalp/oil thing and I hate it because there are some really great oils that are fantastic for healthy hair and scalp.  One that I recently began using that hasn't irritated my scalp but completely improved the health of my hair after one use is Neem oil.

Yes, Neem oil smells like 8 month old garabge with a skunk on top, possum juice and coffee grounds but honey, when I rinsed out the conditioner and roller set my hair I did not lose ONE strand of hair.  My scalp was wonderful and my hair was strong and shiny.

Grant it, it stunk so bad that I didn't get any sleep with the homemade Neem prewash treatment that I did but this is my 2nd week doing it and I'm over the smell.

Prewash:  dry hair (per weak area in hair) - 6 drops Neem oil, 4 drops tamanu oil, 4 drops carrot seed oil, 5 drops sea buckthorn oil and 6 drops lavender oil.  I messaged mixture into areas of concern, crown, hairline, back of head, put on a baggie, tied with old scarf and went to bed.  In the AM, wet hair, mixed 4 drops of Neem oil and natural shampoo in my hand and lathered hair.  Let sit for 10 minutes. Repeat.  Wash once more with just shampoo to remove smell.  Towel dry hair.  Conditioned with Queen Helene Cholesterol with argan oil and same mixture of prewash oils plus avacado oil.  Sat under dryer for 30 minutes.  Cooked and ate breakfast.  Took off plastic cap and put a little Nairobi Humecta Sil on conditioner laden hair and rinsed all.

Normal routine and products for roller set.  Hair and scalp were superb!!!  I can just imagine my hair regrowth if I continue this routine each week.  Yep, Neem oil stinks like nobodies business but I can suffer through the stinch.

FYI - I couldn't sleep and my husband slept on the couch the 1st time I used it.  Probably not so much from the smell of my prewash treatment but because I also put it on my recently pierced navel, face and neck.  Neem oil is good on everyhing.  No adverse reaction on skin and was advised by piercer to use on piercing to decrease healing time and reduce the risk of infection and swelling.  She was right!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don't think I can stretch my relaxer as long as I'm doing. My hair is breaking off because my new growth is too strong


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I don't think I can stretch my relaxer as long as I'm doing. My hair is breaking off because my new growth is too strong



Do you have a set frequency for when you re-relax or touch up your hair, or do you just do it whenever you feel? I was never an at-home hair relaxer, so I don't know how that works! I used to go into the salon every 10 weeks or so, about 5 times a year, and keeping to a schedule kept everything simple. I just tried to manipulate my hair very little that last week or so. 

I had a friend with VERY LONG, gorgeous, THICK hair who only went in 3 or 4 times a year for a relaxer. I don't think I could have swung that without experiencing breakage, but she definitely kept to a simple, scheduled frequency. Is your hair so finicky that a simple schedule won't do?


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I don't think I can stretch my relaxer as long as I'm doing. My hair is breaking off because my new growth is too strong


How many weeks are you? 
What brand do you use again? 
I have new growth now and I believe I'm only 3 weeks.  I'm going to relax the end of August. 
i may try that Keracare stuff for straightening, if I need to, but I really need a better flat iron.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> How many weeks are you?
> What brand do you use again?
> I have new growth now and I believe I'm only 3 weeks.  I'm going to relax the end of August.
> i may try that Keracare stuff for straightening, if I need to, but I really need a better flat iron.


I was supposed to relax in March. I never got around to it. I'm sure it's been quite a few months


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Do you have a set frequency for when you re-relax or touch up your hair, or do you just do it whenever you feel? I was never an at-home hair relaxer, so I don't know how that works! I used to go into the salon every 10 weeks or so, about 5 times a year, and keeping to a schedule kept everything simple. I just tried to manipulate my hair very little that last week or so.
> 
> I had a friend with VERY LONG, gorgeous, THICK hair who only went in 3 or 4 times a year for a relaxer. I don't think I could have swung that without experiencing breakage, but she definitely kept to a simple, scheduled frequency. Is your hair so finicky that a simple schedule won't do?


I was supposed to relax in March but never got around to it. I don't call my hair Sybil for no reason. My hair is a diva


----------



## Anaisin

Camille Rose Curl Milk is finally returning to it's original color in stores. I wonder what was wrong with those batches of yellow ones.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

DH leaned in like he was about to give me the sweetest kiss. And he does! But then he removes my puff elastic (shocks me!!!), starts separating my hair, and says, "Definitely dry back here. Not silky like usual. You should do a wash-and-go at least."

He does this because he knows I'm not feeling "hair" right now.

So, yeah, I'm under the steamer pre-pooing, about to scalp and strands cleanse, but I didn't want to get started. Exhale.

At least this Soultanicals ayuverdic shampoo bar from Hattache' has amazing ingredients. I'll see how much slip it provides.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I was supposed to relax in March. I never got around to it. I'm sure it's been quite a few months


Oh my word! Yeah it's time now... lol I thought you relaxed when I relaxed in April! So are you gonna do it this weekend? Lol


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> DH leaned in like he was about to give me the sweetest kiss. And he does! But then he removes my puff elastic (shocks me!!!), starts separating my hair, and says, "Definitely dry back here. Not silky like usual. You should do a wash-and-go at least."
> 
> He does this because he knows I'm not feeling "hair" right now.
> 
> So, yeah, I'm under the steamer pre-pooing, about to scalp and strands cleanse, but I didn't want to get started. Exhale.
> 
> At least this Soultanicals ayuverdic shampoo bar from Hattache' has amazing ingredients. I'll see how much slip it provides.


  that's so funny and sweet!


----------



## Evolving78

I broken down and got a flat iron and blow dryer! lol I will be working on my class and playing beauty shop with my kids! Lol


----------



## CocoGlow

Sharpened said:


> @CocoGlow I want to know about your regimen. Are you still doing WO? How is it going?



@Sharpened

Hey Sis!

Yes I am still doing the Water Only Hair Washing Regimen. It has been about a year now I believe, and I couldn't be more happy! I'm actually shocked that after trying just about every hair regimen out there for a decade +, something so simple and out-the-box is just what my hair needed.

I have leveled out to "washing" about 1x a week. In the beginning you may want to do it more often to help with sebum production as your hair will be very dry & unprotected at that stage. As you coax your sebum further down your hair you will notice the unique softness that only your natural sebum can provide and you will not need to rinse as often -although you most certainly could rinse everyday until the end of time if you want to 

To rinse, I section my hair into 4 large sections. I "scritch" my scalp with the pads of my fingers and use my vibrating scalp massager to loosen up any dead skin, debris etc. Then I take one section at a time and rinse with warm water using the water pressure from my showerhead & my fingers to remove shed hair while also using my hands in a downward direction to "preen" my sebum from my scalp to ends. Detangling is super easy because of the sebum lubricating my strands. I do not try to disturb the clumps that formed naturally once I started this regimen - all I am focused on is removing the shed hair from them - no need for combs/brushes, etc.

After all sections are rinsed I use a microfiber turban to soak up excess water. Then I usually put my damp hair into about 10 braids to stretch my hair until it dries, adding a butter blend only to the very ends of my hair to keep them extra lubricated. My braid outs look super defined due to the definition from the braids + the natural clumps that are "sealed" in place with my sebum.

I will occasionally "clarify" using diluted apple cider vinegar focusing on my scalp & hair. I will usually apply the diluted vinegar to each section and then sit with a plastic cap to let it marinate for a bit before I proceed with my regular rinsing routine. Throughout the week if my hair needs some moisture, all I have to do is mist on some good ole H2O or aloe vera juice - I may add a teeny bit of the butter blend to my hair for fragrance purposes or to unravel my braids with more ease. Honestly my hair does not require anything else and it is neither greasy nor dry - which were the extremes that I had to deal with constantly on other hair regimens. And my scalp is happy now too!

So that's my regimen in a nutshell - so simple! 

Feel free to ask any other questions you may have ... I hope this helps!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My Sally's: Lavender Camille Rose Naturals? Lavender?!?? No. But we are usually the last ones to get stuff, though.

You guys, is this line at Target?


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My Sally's: Lavender Camille Rose Naturals? Lavender?!?? No. But we are usually the last ones to get stuff, though.
> 
> You guys, is this line at Target?



As per their Instagram, it's only in Sally's. I don't have a Sally's near me so online is my only option. If you review can you please tag me?


----------



## JosieLynn

Just getting back on this website, I don't even know how long it's been. But I'm looking for a new challenge to enter and I have no clue which one to join...I've been living overseas in Korea for the past year and the humidity here has my hair on the fast track. I'm pretty sure I'm a solid MBL now (I'm pretty short) but its so hard to take care of my hair here so I've just been doing box braids. Just took down some I had for 2 months, and got some new ones I plan to wear for another 2 months. But I'm moving back to the US then and I need a new challenge to keep my hair growing at the same rate I have been getting here. Maaaaaybe I can shoot for WL...?


----------



## Cattypus1

CocoGlow said:


> @Sharpened
> 
> Hey Sis!
> 
> Yes I am still doing the Water Only Hair Washing Regimen. It has been about a year now I believe, and I couldn't be more happy! I'm actually shocked that after trying just about every hair regimen out there for a decade +, something so simple and out-the-box is just what my hair needed.
> 
> I have leveled out to "washing" about 1x a week. In the beginning you may want to do it more often to help with sebum production as your hair will be very dry & unprotected at that stage. As you coax your sebum further down your hair you will notice the unique softness that only your natural sebum can provide and you will not need to rinse as often -although you most certainly could rinse everyday until the end of time if you want to
> 
> To rinse, I section my hair into 4 large sections. I "scritch" my scalp with the pads of my fingers and use my vibrating scalp massager to loosen up any dead skin, debris etc. Then I take one section at a time and rinse with warm water using the water pressure from my showerhead & my fingers to remove shed hair while also using my hands in a downward direction to "preen" my sebum from my scalp to ends. Detangling is super easy because of the sebum lubricating my strands. I do not try to disturb the clumps that formed naturally once I started this regimen - all I am focused on is removing the shed hair from them - no need for combs/brushes, etc.
> 
> After all sections are rinsed I use a microfiber turban to soak up excess water. Then I usually put my damp hair into about 10 braids to stretch my hair until it dries, adding a butter blend only to the very ends of my hair to keep them extra lubricated. My braid outs look super defined due to the definition from the braids + the natural clumps that are "sealed" in place with my sebum.
> 
> I will occasionally "clarify" using diluted apple cider vinegar focusing on my scalp & hair. I will usually apply the diluted vinegar to each section and then sit with a plastic cap to let it marinate for a bit before I proceed with my regular rinsing routine. Throughout the week if my hair needs some moisture, all I have to do is mist on some good ole H2O or aloe vera juice - I may add a teeny bit of the butter blend to my hair for fragrance purposes or to unravel my braids with more ease. Honestly my hair does not require anything else and it is neither greasy nor dry - which were the extremes that I had to deal with constantly on other hair regimens. And my scalp is happy now too!
> 
> So that's my regimen in a nutshell - so simple!
> 
> Feel free to ask any other questions you may have ... I hope this helps!


Pics please. I'd love to see your hair.


----------



## CocoGlow

Cattypus1 said:


> Pics please. I'd love to see your hair.



Hey Sis, I'll try to take some pics soon ...


----------



## Sharpened

CocoGlow said:


> @Sharpened
> 
> Hey Sis!
> 
> Yes I am still doing the Water Only Hair Washing Regimen. It has been about a year now I believe, and I couldn't be more happy! I'm actually shocked that after trying just about every hair regimen out there for a decade +, something so simple and out-the-box is just what my hair needed.
> 
> I have leveled out to "washing" about 1x a week. In the beginning you may want to do it more often to help with sebum production as your hair will be very dry & unprotected at that stage. As you coax your sebum further down your hair you will notice the unique softness that only your natural sebum can provide and you will not need to rinse as often -although you most certainly could rinse everyday until the end of time if you want to
> 
> To rinse, I section my hair into 4 large sections. I "scritch" my scalp with the pads of my fingers and use my vibrating scalp massager to loosen up any dead skin, debris etc. Then I take one section at a time and rinse with warm water using the water pressure from my showerhead & my fingers to remove shed hair while also using my hands in a downward direction to "preen" my sebum from my scalp to ends. Detangling is super easy because of the sebum lubricating my strands. I do not try to disturb the clumps that formed naturally once I started this regimen - all I am focused on is removing the shed hair from them - no need for combs/brushes, etc.
> 
> After all sections are rinsed I use a microfiber turban to soak up excess water. Then I usually put my damp hair into about 10 braids to stretch my hair until it dries, adding a butter blend only to the very ends of my hair to keep them extra lubricated. My braid outs look super defined due to the definition from the braids + the natural clumps that are "sealed" in place with my sebum.
> 
> I will occasionally "clarify" using diluted apple cider vinegar focusing on my scalp & hair. I will usually apply the diluted vinegar to each section and then sit with a plastic cap to let it marinate for a bit before I proceed with my regular rinsing routine. Throughout the week if my hair needs some moisture, all I have to do is mist on some good ole H2O or aloe vera juice - I may add a teeny bit of the butter blend to my hair for fragrance purposes or to unravel my braids with more ease. Honestly my hair does not require anything else and it is neither greasy nor dry - which were the extremes that I had to deal with constantly on other hair regimens. And my scalp is happy now too!
> 
> So that's my regimen in a nutshell - so simple!
> 
> Feel free to ask any other questions you may have ... I hope this helps!


Taking notes...

I want to try this, even though using mainly oils is working for me. The problem is I do not think I produce enough sebum now due to peri-menopausal crap. Castor oil works great with the little I do get.


----------



## Napp

Since I have so much extra free time I think I will try blogging and youtubing it again purely for fun.


----------



## Evolving78

I really like Mystic Divine products!


----------



## Evolving78

What is a good serum with no protein that isn't greasy?


----------



## Napp

shortdub78 said:


> What is a good serum with no protein that isn't greasy?


I like Its a 10 serum


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> I like Its a 10 serum


I like the ingredients! Thanks! 
What do you like about it?


----------



## Sharpened

FYI to anyone interested - babassu oil actually more penetrating than coconut oil due to being 80% monounsaturated fat (coconut oil is 82% saturated fat and olive oil is 73% monounsaturated fat).

Fractionated coconut oil = medium chain triglycerides (MCT) = lauric acid removed. Caprylic/capric triglycerides are medium chain triglycerides of a further fractionation of coconut oil.


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> FYI to anyone interested - babassu oil actually more penetrating than coconut oil due to being 80% monounsaturated fat (coconut oil is 82% saturated fat and olive oil is 73% monounsaturated fat).
> 
> Fractionated coconut oil = medium chain triglycerides (MCT) = lauric acid removed. Caprylic/capric triglycerides are short chain triglycerides of a further fractionation of coconut oil.


Have you used this oil? How does it feel? Does it make the hair soft, or crunchy?


----------



## AgeinATL

Sharpened said:


> FYI to anyone interested - babassu oil actually more penetrating than coconut oil due to being 80% monounsaturated fat (coconut oil is 82% saturated fat and olive oil is 73% monounsaturated fat).
> 
> Fractionated coconut oil = medium chain triglycerides (MCT) = lauric acid removed. Caprylic/capric triglycerides are short chain triglycerides of a further fractionation of coconut oil.





Girl, come through with the scientific facts! 
Does babassu oil have the same 'protein-like' effects as coconut oil?


----------



## Napp

shortdub78 said:


> I like the ingredients! Thanks!
> What do you like about it?



I like the way it feels when it's in my hair


----------



## Sharpened

shortdub78 said:


> Have you used this oil? How does it feel? Does it make the hair soft, or crunchy?



I got a bottle to test, but I have not yet. It is used in my vitamin D drops. I hope I can use it because that will be another coconut-derived ingredient I can handle.


AgeinATL said:


> Girl, come through with the scientific facts!
> Does babassu oil have the same 'protein-like' effects as coconut oil?



So far, no. It is very softening, not for sealing. I put it on dry hair and my hair melted under warm water. It reminded me of conditioner at that moment. Smells like old popcorn, though.


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> I got a bottle to test, but I have not yet. It is used in my vitamin D drops. I hope I can use it because that will be another coconut-derived ingredient I can handle.
> 
> 
> So far, no. It is very softening, not for sealing. I put it on dry hair and my hair melted under warm water. It reminded me of conditioner at that moment. Smells like old popcorn, though.


I used a shampoo bar that had that and it worked well for the most part.


----------



## Sharpened

shortdub78 said:


> I used a shampoo bar that had that and it worked well for the most part.


Oh, which one? I want to see if I can use it.


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> Oh, which one? I want to see if I can use it.


http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalv...shampoo-bars/babassu-marsh-mallow-shampoo-bar
It was this one!


----------



## Sharpened

shortdub78 said:


> http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalv...shampoo-bars/babassu-marsh-mallow-shampoo-bar
> It was this one!


Thanks! I keep forgetting about this company.


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> Thanks! I keep forgetting about this company.


It was several years ago, but they ship out quickly and the sample bars are a nice size. It was using it loose natural hair, then I decided to go back to locs, then relaxed hair.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> FYI to anyone interested - babassu oil actually more penetrating than coconut oil due to being 80% monounsaturated fat (coconut oil is 82% saturated fat and olive oil is 73% monounsaturated fat).
> 
> Fractionated coconut oil = medium chain triglycerides (MCT) = lauric acid removed. Caprylic/capric triglycerides are medium chain triglycerides of a further fractionation of coconut oil.



This was very on time because I was doing "research" with CCT. I need to understand the benefits of lauric acid to understand how removal affects it. 



AgeinATL said:


> Girl, come through with the scientific facts!
> Does babassu oil have the same 'protein-like' effects as coconut oil?



Babassu is the good twin


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> This was very on time because I was doing "research" with CCT. I need to understand the benefits of lauric acid to understand how removal affects it.



I just posted this today. Hope it helps!



Sharpened said:


> When lauric fatty acid (long chain triglyceride, the more "solid" part) is removed from coconut oil, capric/caprylic acid (medium chain triglyceride, the more "liquid" part) makes up the majority of the remaining oil. These are more penetrating because of the smaller molecules. Now, the fractionated oil can be further refined to remove the capric/caprylic acid. Those remaining fatty acids - palmitic, decanoic, myristic, oleic (which is the only monounsaturated part) - are short chain triglycerides, which are even more penetrating.
> 
> This is why I was pissed when my babassu oil came as a solid mass even though we were having temps approaching 90. The part that goes liquid first is the more penetrating part.



I would assume mixed with other items, it would make a great sealant.


----------



## KinksAndInk

One of these days I'm going to actually put some actual effort into my wash n go.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Oh my word! Yeah it's time now... lol I thought you relaxed when I relaxed in April! So are you gonna do it this weekend? Lol


I was going to, but I forgot the reason why I didn't. And I work on the weekends, plus it's been really hot and I don't have a/c I'm gonna straighten it, and when I get another cool day I'm definitely gonna do it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This is gonna sound so ghetto. I was trying to find the cool setting on my Yellowbird (it's both buttons up btw lol) and thought "man, this would be a good way to cool off. Like a personal fan." 

So um, yeah. Definitely random


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think when I put my hair up (braids, etc) I get lazy. I need to find something that's medium maintenance.


----------



## LushLox

Speaking of ghetto, I finished doing my hair yesterday was going to roller set but was just too tired and hot. So I just sat there for ages procrastinating about how I was going to dry my hair.

My fan was on and after a few hours my hair had dried (and really nicely too) so just put my hair in some satin rollers. 

I have a Dyson bladeless fan so it wasn't as if there was any nasty dust flying around. So I _may_ consider drying my hair like that again.  This is someone who has had zero success in air drying so was quite pleased!


----------



## Anaisin




----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@LushLox Tiredness for the win! As long as it's warm outside, I say go for it


----------



## Lissa0821

I am not trying another new hair product for a while. I am done trying new things,  I am going to stick with what I know and enjoy my wash days along with every other day with my hair.  My holy grails are working perfectly, no more straying away.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@Anaisin, thanks for sharing the hair growth video. She's stunning! I love her hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Blowdrying my hair on cool made me lose less hair. 

Who would have thunk?


----------



## angelmilk

Q-redew shortens my wash days so much


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

angelmilk said:


> Q-redew shortens my wash days so much



Really? In what way? What is your wash day regimen?

You don't tire of having to hold it to your head, wishing that you instead had a hooded steamer under which you could sit?

How long do you hold the steamer to your hair?

Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## Sharpened

Be brutally honest, is this too much shed hair (11") for only 5 days?






I am getting tired of these videos with chicks who have longer hair than I do, wash they heads once or twice a month, and have a ball smaller than this as a result.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Be brutally honest, is this too much shed hair (11") for only 5 days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of these videos with chicks who have longer hair than I do, wash they heads once or twice a month, and have a ball smaller than this as a result.



I share your concerns, @Sharpened, so I'll be watching the replies. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Be brutally honest, is this too much shed hair (11") for only 5 days?
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of these videos with chicks who have longer hair than I do, wash they heads once or twice a month, and have a ball smaller than this as a result.



Idk how many inches is MBL, but my knots are definitely bigger. And I wash every 7 days. I have to clean my drain thing twice and each time, it's like a ton of hair.

Basically, no. That looks fine.

YT is filled with people who want you to click and subscribe. If having one shed hair makes one wonder how, it can make one click to subscribe or to tell friends to click, wonder "how she did that?" And get them more bucks.

You're normal Sis.


----------



## Saludable84

Today will a WNG kind of day. 

Also @Sharpened ill post my shed hairs today.


----------



## angelmilk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Really? In what way? What is your wash day regimen?
> 
> You don't tire of having to hold it to your head, wishing that you instead had a hooded steamer under which you could sit?
> 
> How long do you hold the steamer to your hair?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any tips.


As of right now I'm transitioning. So, the Q-redew realllly softens my new growth during my pre-poo. Before I'd put a plastic cap on my head and sit for half an hour with the pre-poo (coconut oil and/or Vo5 conditioner). Now I just apply and place the steamer at my roots, changing positions around every 30 seconds. My new growth is butter in about 5-10 minutes. Then I just shampoo. For deep conditioning I apply the DC then run the steamer from root to tip in about 6-8 sections. Probably a minute on each section, which is a lot quicker than sitting under my dryer with DC for half an hour. But yeah I suppose a hooded steamer would be way easier. I want one but I'm going away to college in the fall.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Sharpened said:


> Be brutally honest, is this too much shed hair (11") for only 5 days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of these videos with chicks who have longer hair than I do, wash they heads once or twice a month, and have a ball smaller than this as a result.



 Some of those girls are just trying to portray a fantasy. Take yt vids with a couple of salt packets  plus that looks fine to me


----------



## Anaisin

Sharpened said:


> Be brutally honest, is this too much shed hair (11") for only 5 days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of these videos with chicks who have longer hair than I do, wash they heads once or twice a month, and have a ball smaller than this as a result.



Those are not realistic lol you really think a beauty guru is going to show a bunch of shed hair? They barely show their hair 75-100% dry


----------



## Anaisin

I thought I was doing something dodging the Soultanicals sale only to buy some stuff from Sally's today smh


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Anaisin said:


> I thought I was doing something dodging the Soultanicals sale only to buy some stuff from Sally's today smh



Every little bit of savings/restraint counts in my book!


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy, Did you buy anything from Soultanicals?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, Did you buy anything from Soultanicals?



Hey, lady!

I'm struggling with that RIGHT now. I have a mock cart sitting there. The 40% off feels like it would be nice.

*Will you buy?*

My issue is that before I made the "try Soultanicals-brand-only-for-awhile" decision, in search of a great protein-free deep conditioner, I ordered the "famous" Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. So it is hard to justify purchasing the protein-free Soultanicals DC (monoi moisture slip), despite the 40% off, rave reviews, and great ingredients.

Also, people reviewed the cowash as only lasting 2-3 washes. Eek! Not good at all: I'm trying to replace the SM hipo masque (comes in 12 ounces) as my cowash. That thing lasts and lasts me.

I can't decide if I should just purchase the leave-in and pay the $6.00 shipping fee for one product, or add the monoi DC so I can see how it does my hair. My hair sucks up product that other peoples' hair sucks up, so I don't think I should even go down that road with the cowash.

I am so annoyed with that SM CEO. Truly.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Trying to decide between tourmaline ceramic and titanium flat iron. I have a ceramic flat iron (CHI) but I think I need an upgraded situation lol. Both optysound really good. Torn between babyliss nano titanium and another CHI but this time with the tourmaline blend


----------



## Colocha

I wish I knew how to do two big cornrows and that my hair would fit in them. I have in five braids for a braidout and the back two sit on my shoulders, so I imagine two big braids would have a decent length on me.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I hope this hair-sadness (hair-slump???) ends soon. 

I want to know what my hair will look like if I do a twist-out with the Soultanicals Twist Assist and Total Recoil Butter, but I don't want to do a thing with my hair right now.

I'm starting to wonder if I need to shift my go-to style from the low-hanging puff with side bang . . . to the twist out. I'm starting to think that twist-outs got a bad rap with me because unbeknownst to me I didn't have the best styler for it: I twisted my bang with Twist Assist (just to keep it from shrinking too much), and it's juicy, elongated, and -- most importantly -- NOT tangling and shrinking (like my wash-and-go puffs do).


----------



## whiteoleander91

Okay I've decided, I want the babyliss flat iron lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

whiteoleander91 said:


> Okay I've decided, I want the babyliss flat iron lol



That was quick! LOL!


----------



## whiteoleander91

YvetteWithJoy said:


> That was quick! LOL!


 I've been thinking about this for a few days! I hate feeling indecisive. I think I will just go with something completely new and hope for the best lol


----------



## whiteoleander91

Got my flat iron, will report back


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy, the Darcy conditioner does have excellent reviews. I'll look out for review (if you post).

So the SM masque lasts you a long time? I see what you're saying about the usage for the cowash. Do you think getting them on sale will make up for the limited amount of uses? Soultanicals sometimes has a discount and free shipping so that would be ideal in your case now.


----------



## trueheartofgold

Design Essentials has a new line for heat styling (available at Sally's).

https://www.sallybeauty.com/on/dema...ult/Search-Show?q=Design+essentials+lavender+

Blogger The Mane Objective just did a review. Her hair is natural. The results are amazing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

whiteoleander91 said:


> Got my flat iron, will report back


I'll be waiting


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, the Darcy conditioner does have excellent reviews. I'll look out for review (if you post).
> 
> So the SM masque lasts you a long time? I see what you're saying about the usage for the cowash. Do you think getting them on sale will make up for the limited amount of uses? Soultanicals sometimes has a discount and free shipping so that would be ideal in your case now.



Yes: It only takes a little bit (comparatively speaking) of the SM hipo masque to cover every stand on my head. It just sinks right in and spreads so well. It's like it was special-made for my hair or something.

I don't know if the discounts and free shipping would make it worth the cost, but I just got an email response back from Soultanicals telling me that based on how I described the SM hipo masque's performance, I should try the the Frizz Whiz leave in or Marula-Muru Moisture Guru to see if one or both give me similar results. I'm going to skip the cowash for now and get the Frizz Whiz. 

I can't justify getting the Monoi DC: I just have too many DCs. I think I'm just going to get the Frizz Whiz leave in and leave it at that. Hard to do at 40% off.


----------



## Saludable84

February on the left, July on the right. 

The only thing I've been consistent with is water, collagen proteins and scalp exfoliation.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Saludable84 Your hair looks


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes: It only takes a little bit (comparatively speaking) of the SM hipo masque to cover every stand on my head. It just sinks right in and spreads so well. It's like it was special-made for my hair or something.
> 
> I don't know if the discounts and free shipping would make it worth the cost, but I just got an email response back from Soultanicals telling me that based on how I described the SM hipo masque's performance, I should try the the Frizz Whiz leave in or Marula-Muru Moisture Guru to see if one or both give me similar results. I'm going to skip the cowash for now and get the Frizz Whiz.
> 
> I can't justify getting the Monoi DC: I just have too many DCs. I think I'm just going to get the Frizz Whiz leave in and leave it at that. Hard to do at 40% off.



I like your plan. I hope the Frizz Whiz works and can replace the masque. I know it's hard to start back again once your find your HG.


----------



## Saludable84

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Saludable84 Your hair looks



 Thank you


----------



## AgeinATL

@Saludable84 

The curl poppage.....the retention...girllllll 

Did you do a wash n go?


----------



## whiteoleander91

Saludable84 said:


> February on the left, July on the right.
> 
> The only thing I've been consistent with is water, collagen proteins and scalp exfoliation.
> 
> View attachment 404167


Dang your hair grew fast. Beautiful hair!


----------



## Saludable84

AgeinATL said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> The curl poppage.....the retention...girllllll
> 
> Did you do a wash n go?



Yes. And that's my hair after product. It's dry now but still ok. 

Thank you


----------



## Saludable84

whiteoleander91 said:


> Dang your hair grew fast. Beautiful hair!


Thank you


----------



## Saludable84

@Sharpened 

The picture is nasty, I'm sorry, I did henna and conditioner from when I applied is stuck in the hair. However, that's my hair from just wash. Idk what happened to the rinse and detangle hair. Don't ask.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I NEVER look at LHCF on anything other than my phone, so this is kinda funny looking at it on my laptop. Now I can actually see people's siggy


----------



## Sharpened

@Saludable84 how many days is that?


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> @Saludable84 how many days is that?


8 days. And that is just "wash" hair.


----------



## vevster

I want some Alikay. But I want a sale.


----------



## von rose

Saludable84 said:


> February on the left, July on the right.
> 
> The only thing I've been consistent with is water, collagen proteins and scalp exfoliation.
> 
> View attachment 404167


Mind sharing your regi? My lo-po hair is still so weird...


----------



## Napp

whiteoleander91 said:


> Okay I've decided, I want the babyliss flat iron lol


I would have recommended a Paul Mitchell flat iron. My Babyliss gives me heat damage


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> I would have recommended a Paul Mitchell flat iron. My Babyliss gives me heat damage


That's exactly why I didn't buy it. I got the ION titanium styler.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp said:


> I would have recommended a Paul Mitchell flat iron. My Babyliss gives me heat damage



Thanks for the recommendation! I will give the babyliss a try the next time I redo my hair and if I don't like it I will return it and try a different one. I saw the Paul Mitchell one while I was in the store but didn't even consider it! What do you like about those flat irons?


----------



## Saludable84

von rose said:


> Mind sharing your regi? My lo-po hair is still so weird...



I'm pretty boring. 

I wash weekly. My routine is scalp exfoliate-wash-deep condition. Then apply my leave in, moisturizer, oil, butter and grease or pomade. I heavy seal and use protein every 8-12 weeks. Dookie twist, 14-16. Bun weekly. 

For what it's worth, unless I know the formulation, I avoid aloe, acv, avocado oil, coconut oil, protein and ayurvedic herbs until necessary. 

If you can get your hands on collagen aminos acids, whether it's the ones you use for after workout or one targeted for joints or the ones marketed for women, they are kinda all the same and all work. I've used them all. Neither of these are targeted to help hair growth, however, it's the same proteins so it will get there. Isoplus Aminos (sports recovery AA complex for joints and muscles) are the best but a tad pricey. Derma Matrix (for skin) is my second favorite.


----------



## von rose

Saludable84 said:


> I'm pretty boring.
> 
> I wash weekly. My routine is scalp exfoliate-wash-deep condition. Then apply my leave in, moisturizer, oil, butter and grease or pomade. I heavy seal and use protein every 8-12 weeks. Dookie twist, 14-16. Bun weekly.
> 
> For what it's worth, unless I know the formulation, I avoid aloe, acv, avocado oil, coconut oil, protein and ayurvedic herbs until necessary.
> 
> If you can get your hands on collagen aminos acids, whether it's the ones you use for after workout or one targeted for joints or the ones marketed for women, they are kinda all the same and all work. I've used them all. Neither of these are targeted to help hair growth, however, it's the same proteins so it will get there. Isoplus Aminos (sports recovery AA complex for joints and muscles) are the best but a tad pricey. Derma Matrix (for skin) is my second favorite.



Thanks! I started scalp exfoliating regularly (komaza pona) about 2 months ago but I'm still shedding. Gonna re-start on the collagen but its so hard to fit into my diet (morning smoothie is vegan so  I can't put it in there).


----------



## Saludable84

von rose said:


> Thanks! I started scalp exfoliating regularly (komaza pona) about 2 months ago but I'm still shedding. Gonna re-start on the collagen but its so hard to fit into my diet (morning smoothie is vegan so  I can't put it in there).



The scalp exfoliation I believe really helps. I keep my scalp clean for the most part (no oils or grease and my scalp doesn't like them anyway). 

My collagen I just put in a water bottle in the morning.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sometimes, when my son is watching tv and he's deep into it...I bark or say boo.

He'll probably get me when I'm washing my hair or something. Hopefully not while I have any chemicals or heat sources near


----------



## Prettymetty

I couldn't find the thread about organizing hair products,  but this is one of the things I do. I use a clear shoe organizer and each pocket has a purpose (elastics, clips, headbands, etc.)


----------



## Cattypus1

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 404253
> I couldn't find the thread about organizing hair products,  but this is one of the things I do. I use a clear shoe organizer and each pocket has a purpose (elastics, clips, headbands, etc.)


That is an AWESOME idea. I'm stealing that one!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 404253
> I couldn't find the thread about organizing hair products,  but this is one of the things I do. I use a clear shoe organizer and each pocket has a purpose (elastics, clips, headbands, etc.)



I love it!

Here's the thread, although if you have trouble finding it, then others probably will, too! 

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...organize-your-hair-products-and-tools.818425/


----------



## Sharpened

I always knew I had a mix of coils and crinkles (s-shaped waves), but not like this. Only 5% are root-to-tip coily, the rest, 6-7" of coil on the ends and crinkles to the roots. What happened? That much of a texture change, really? No wonder my roots keep puffing up. Great, and yet another adaptation...


----------



## KinksAndInk

It's cowash day. My hair needs it but I am not feeling it. I think I'll just lay here and look for meal planning ideas on Pinterest.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinksAndInk said:


> It's cowash day. My hair needs it but I am not feeling it. I think I'll just lay here and look for meal planning ideas on Pinterest.


Get up! Cowash, cowash, cowash!

Btw, find any good meal planning ideas?


----------



## KinkyRN

I am ready to get the clippers. Every gel I put in my hair has flaked. Second day hair is nonexistent. I think I will resume my previous lo po regimen with a splash of protein. My hair has never acted like this.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinkyRN said:


> I am ready to get the clippers. Every gel I put in my hair has flaked. Second day hair is nonexistent. I think I will resume my previous lo po regimen with a splash of protein. My hair has never acted like this.


Oh no, that's terrible! I think resuming with your low po regime sounds like a good idea. If it's not broke, why fix it?


----------



## GettingKinky

Sharpened said:


> I always knew I had a mix of coils and crinkles (s-shaped waves), but not like this. Only 5% are root-to-tip coily, the rest, 6-7" of coil on the ends and crinkles to the roots. What happened? That much of a texture change, really? No wonder my roots keep puffing up. Great, and yet another adaptation...



This sounds like my hair! The bottom coils and the top crinkles. Except in the back where it all coils. My roots also don't want to behave. I may end up doing braidouts instead of wash n go, but I'm not ready to throw in the towel just yet.


----------



## Sharpened

GettingKinky said:


> This sounds like my hair! The bottom coils and the top crinkles. Except in the back where it all coils. My roots also don't want to behave. I may end up doing braidouts instead of wash n go, but I'm not ready to throw in the towel just yet.


I may have to give them up in the future, but right now, I literally oil wash/rinse and go most days. My hair used to be 70/30 coily/crinkly and I was cool with that. It still shrinks up to my neck, regardless.

Your hair has great volume. Go flaunt it like Diana Ross, girl!


----------



## KinksAndInk

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Get up! Cowash, cowash, cowash!
> 
> Btw, find any good meal planning ideas?


I got sidetracked looking at planners and planner stickers then spent 3 hours driving from store to store hunting down the perfect planner


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinksAndInk said:


> I got sidetracked looking at planners and planner stickers then spent 3 hours driving from store to store hunting down the perfect planner


That is not what we agreed on


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I tried new things this past wash and style day (July 4, 2017):

Instead of detangling at every step and instead of having a separate step just especially for detangling, I finger detangled (mainly elongated and separated) with the slippery shampoo suds and later did full detangling with the KareCo Tangle Buster brush -- with the aim of distributing the deep conditioners throughout my strands. 
To test saving time this way, I layered my protein treatment and deep conditioner (I recognize that it was not protein-free, but the CNPF is not super strong on my hair) instead of doing the treatments in separate steps.
Testing styling to reduce knots and tangles, I styled for a twist-out instead of a wash and go (I layered the butter over the twisting cream) and dried under the HairFlair attachment.
Reflections:

I adore the ingredients in the Soulvedic shampoo bar. Soultanicals said it will return to the lineup in the Fall. I'm glad I found some at Hattache' in the meanwhile. 

Overlapping full detangling with applying my deep treatments definitely saved time.

Even though installing 16 twists took MUCH longer than just washing-and-going, I hope I made up the time by skipping prepooing (because hopefully the poo ingredients are awesome and healing to justify doing so) and skipping a separate step just for detangling. Overall, time-savings-wise I don't know though: Drying time was significant, and I don't think any steps skipped made up for all that extra time. Maybe twists are healthier (less tangle-causing) and thus worth the time "lost" .


----------



## KinksAndInk

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That is not what we agreed on


I know. I'm looking now. I'll PM you a link to my food board...If I can figure out how lol


----------



## CurliDiva

I big chop over the weekend - just was not feeling my hair right now. It was constantly under a wig (in public so figured it would not matter) but my twa is so cute! No sure if my DH realizes my hair is gone or if he just thinks this is just more black girl hair shrinkage magic!


----------



## KinkyRN

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Oh no, that's terrible! I think resuming with your low po regime sounds like a good idea. If it's not broke, why fix it?


I found out that I am hi po. It explained a lot. Like why my hair is so fragile and my breakage is equal to my retention. I buzzed it off last June and it is only 4 inches long. So I was taking the advice of Komaza and increasing protein along with the trimmings they suggested. My hair is drier than ever. Products that worked don't work anymore. Anyone that thinks healthy hair is easy just don't know! The struggle is real.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinkyRN said:


> I found out that I am hi po. It explained a lot. Like why my hair is so fragile and my breakage is equal to my retention. I buzzed it off last June and it is only 4 inches long. So I was taking the advice of Komaza and increasing protein along with the trimmings they suggested. My hair is drier than ever. Products that worked don't work anymore. *Anyone that thinks healthy hair is easy just don't know! The struggle is real.*



@KinkyRN, I agree with the bolded!

I'm authentically glad for the people who figure it out fast, but it's a legitimate challenge for some!

I hope you find a regimen that works. Keep at it: Every little victory is encouraging and gives a little more staying-power for the journey. Hugs!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@KinkyRN Yikes, I know that had to be frustrating. It's so tiresome when you gotta go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Napp

whiteoleander91 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! I will give the babyliss a try the next time I redo my hair and if I don't like it I will return it and try a different one. I saw the Paul Mitchell one while I was in the store but didn't even consider it! What do you like about those flat irons?


it has nice smooth plates that dont snag at all. it also heats up very fast but doesn't get too hot. for some reason i burn myself often with the babyliss. it is also easy to curl with. i love mine! i had it for over a year and its still working well.


----------



## KinkyRN

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @KinkyRN, I agree with the bolded!
> 
> I'm authentically glad for the people who figure it out fast, but it's a legitimate challenge for some!
> 
> I hope you find a regimen that works. Keep at it: Every little victory is encouraging and gives a little more staying-power for the journey. Hugs!


Thanks for the words of encouragement. I noticed that you are hi po also so you saying that means a lot. I noticed that finding hi po fine haired you tubers is a chore. But I will keep at it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinkyRN said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement. I noticed that you are hi po also so you saying that means a lot. I noticed that finding hi po fine haired you tubers is a chore. But I will keep at it.



Of course! You are more than welcome!

Tomorrow I'll link a thread where I shared my favorite hipo YouTubers and their videos that helped me most.

Names/handles:
Mama Daye (sp?)
Afro Khadisia (sp?)

These two have helped me a lot. Mama Daye encourages me so!

Once I find that thread where I've already done the video linking, I'll share!

Blessings!

P.S. My hair stayed DRY for the first 2.7 years I was natural no matter WHAT I tried. It drove me nuts, and I drove folks on this board nuts as I dealt with it. (Sorry, LHCF sisters!). I was a few WEEKS away from re-relaxing my hair when everything just somehow, almost like magic, clicked. My poor edges and I are relieved I didn't re-relax, but it was close! Hang in there!!! Your experience is not rare. It just takes some of us awhile to figure out our sensitive hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@KinkyRN, I found the thread but realize you've already seen it: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...h-density-high-porosity.819649/#post-23984767

What is the regimen you were doing the for the past month or so?

I did the below over and over (with the exception of step 1, which the finenaturalhairandfaith.com blogger says we hipo ladies cannot afford to skip, but I don't know) until my hair finally became conditioned over time.

(Pre-poo with something capable of penetrating the strands, else the purpose of pre-pooing is defeated)
Cleanse scalp and strands
Deep condition (either with a protein-moisture balancing DC . . . or with protein followed by a protein-free DC)
Hydrate with AVJ or AVJ-containing product
Moisturize with leave-in and seal with something scientifically and "experientially" capable of keeping my hair moisturized for days
Style
I tried throwing in ACV rinses, oil rinses, etc. . . . because they worked for some people here. They didn't work for me. They might work for you, I don't know.

Rhassoul clay washing did work wonders for me, as did Oyin Hair Dew applied to soaking wet hair. There's no telling whether either ill work for you. Most everything is so individual.


----------



## Napp

Im thinking of going on a 6 to 12 month flat iron hiatus.


----------



## rileypak

@shawnyblazes


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I miss her too


----------



## LushLox

I didn't know Deciem (The Ordinary skincare range) do hair products.

I love the sound of these:-
High Amino Shampoo
Black Fulvic Conditioner
Density Stimuli Serum

I best click out of the website because I'm too weak


----------



## fifi134

I told myself I'm going to grow my hair out without extensions and then lied and got some simple feed in French braids for vacation. Y'all that lasted all of a couple days because the chemicals in the kanekalon were irritating my scalp so bad!

I'm on vacation again and I'm wearing my hair out daily. On the one hand, it's forcing me to really moisturize and protect my hair, and re-learn the basics I was lazily  doing before I foolishly relaxed my hair. On the other, since I see it everyday, I feel like it's not growing 

I'm probably about NL right now at my nape; I think I can get a lot of growth by the end of the year but I'm so impatient! I just want to be able to have a full puff! I hope by my 1 year post-chop anniversary, I'll get to SL-ish. It's possible but I need to step up my game.


----------



## fifi134

Forgot to add that I can do twistouts now and they're not raggedy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rileypak said:


> @shawnyblazes





ItsMeLilLucky said:


> *I miss her too *


@rileypak @It'sMeLilLucky
DITTO to the 3rd Power

Where you at? @shawnyblazes


----------



## Sharpened

I want to try some nut oils. Is anyone willing to take the rejects off my hands? Some of these suckers ain't cheap. For example, Caiaué
(Ojon) is about $27 for 2 oz.


----------



## CocoGlow

Cattypus1 said:


> Pics please. I'd love to see your hair.



Hey Sis,

Here are just a few pics of my hair ... sorry they are not the best quality but I hope this gives an idea of how my 4B/4C texture looks on the Water Only Hair Washing Regimen. Ever since I started this regimen, my natural sebum has caused a natural clumping of the majority of my hair that pretty much stays in tact regardless of how I style my hair. Some sections are more "defined" than others due to the multiple textures on my head but overall it looks uniform.

*Last Year June/July 2016 - Bantu Knot Out
My hair started to clump in sections about 1 month after starting this regimen but only in certain sections and not root-to-tip - The Bantu Knot-Out gave the appearance that my hair was uniformly "curly" even though some areas were clumped and others frizzy:








This Year June 2017 - My hair maintains natural root-to-tip clumps wet or dry in addition to whatever pattern I put it in (braid-out, twists-out, etc) - it never did that before

WET hair right before braiding:





DRY hair - Braid Out/Bantu Knot-out On The Ends for Curls:






*

I know these pics aren't the best but I hope this helps!


----------



## Sharpened

@CocoGlow 
Now you got me wondering how to increase sebum production, lol!


----------



## LushLox

@CocoGlow you have pretty eyes.

I need to go and get my brows done.


----------



## CocoGlow

Sharpened said:


> @CocoGlow
> Now you got me wondering how to increase sebum production, lol!



Aww Thanks Sis!

Girl sebum truly is the BEST conditioner for my hair! It coats, protects, adds slip and softness unlike any oil, butter, cream, lotion, gel, clay, mucilage herb, or conditioner (natural or commercial) I've ever used - and trust me I have used them ALL  

And since I only use butters on my ends sparingly I have no need for commercial or herbal cleansers to clarify my hair - only to have to condition it again and start the cycle over again. The fact that this miracle "oil" comes right out of my head is mind boggling and not to mention cost effective - I'm still working on the same 8oz jar of Annabelle's Perfect Blends Hair & Body Butta that I purchased last year!!!


----------



## CocoGlow

LushLox said:


> @CocoGlow you have pretty eyes.
> 
> I need to go and get my brows done.



Aww Thanks Sis - that's so sweet of you to say!!!! *blushing*
And yes I totally feel you about the brows - I still remember the first time I got them done (late bloomer here with naturally thick bushy eyebrows) - changed my life LOL!


----------



## Lissa0821

My natural hair is the thickest my hair has ever been in my life.  I am borderline clueless how to style it without gel. My go to hairstyle is a phony pony tail or bun. I am really starting to think about straightening my hair to help me manage it. I already know it would not be a good idea but I still entertain the thought.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So.... why did last night's moisturizing session turn into a full blown detangle session? I started to think how can I detangle all of theses little coils....as if I've never done it before.  YES.. black pick with the fist on it... I like how you _do_ my hair, you pick it so_ fine_ and you save me _time.,  _


----------



## Anaisin




----------



## Sharpened

Anaisin said:


>


A true wash and go!


----------



## von rose

I smelled like a fresh plate a' pasta but barely lost any hair after shampooing. If my scalp stays itch free and I lose very little hair after dc'ing then pass the fork!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@CocoGlow, your pics! Beautiful!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I just read an article designed to curb pj-ism. I know the author didn't mean it, but it felt condescending and seemed unhelpful/ineffective.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Falling in love with one brand seems to be curbing my pj tendencies. Time will tell!


----------



## CocoGlow

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @CocoGlow, your pics! Beautiful!



Thanks Sis! Your hair looks so soft & fluffy in your avatar and your skin looks amazing


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

CocoGlow said:


> Thanks Sis! Your hair looks so soft & fluffy in your avatar and your skin looks amazing



Thanks! I was having a good month! Lol! Lots of water, few skin issues, and a successful trial twist out.

In the photo I have on a very light layer of SM tinted lotion, too, so I have some "help."


----------



## Anaisin

Sharpened said:


> A true wash and go!



I did this when I used Wen briefly a few summers ago. Came out nice, had more volume at the top


----------



## Sharpened

Anaisin said:


> I did this when I used Wen briefly a few summers ago. Came out nice, had more volume at the top


I do that now - oil rinse and go. I play with gel sometimes to see what it can do for me.


----------



## Dee_33

Cut the relaxed ends off a patch of hair in my nape, added water & conditioner then ran a comb through it...i'm in love with that lil patch and have been touching it all day. Seeing that nice thick patch next to my relaxed hair shows me just how much relaxing thins my hair. Yup ya girl is officially transitioning. I'll bc in March 2018.


----------



## Nightingale

When I went out to lunch today, I encountered one of the worst weaves I've seen on a white woman. She had brastrap length, blonde extensions; but her real hair was dyed, fried, poofy, ragged, and shoulder length. Tragic.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@CocoGlow your eyes are the cutest. Brows on point too! I see you girlllll

Of course your hair looks wonderful as well.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Nightingale said:


> When I went out to lunch today, I encountered one of the worst weaves I've seen on a white woman. She had brastrap length, blonde extensions; but her real hair was dyed, fried, poofy, ragged, and shoulder length. Tragic.


Tragic. With YouTube and Google around, ain't no way in tarnation that should be happening. For her sake I hope she's just depressed and doesn't actually think that looks cute.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Gotta remember to go to Sally's soon. Aphogee vitamins are buy 2 get 1 free again. Hoping I can use this $10 off $40 in store and not just online. May do a 1 year supply depending on expiration dates.


----------



## CocoGlow

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @CocoGlow your eyes are the cutest. Brows on point too! I see you girlllll
> 
> Of course your hair looks wonderful as well.



Aww Thanks Sis! Y'all really making a sister blush


----------



## CocoGlow

Hey Ladies,

For all who may be interested in the *Water Only Hair Washing Method*, I've just bumped & updated the thread from last year. You can read about the process and see how different ladies experimented with it with both success & failure on LHCF, Youtube, blogs etc. It seems everyone develops their own unique regimen depending on their hair/scalp/lifestyle - for instance some who sweat more often rinse more often, some who produce more sebum clarify more often, some who have highly porous hair add natural strengthening "conditioners" to reduce hydral fatigue, and there are a variety of natural non-sebum stripping ingredients some use to occasionally clarify or condition (ex: vinegar, clay, banana baby food, rice water, etc).

I believe I started at the end of March 2016 and hit some bumps in the road in the beginning and documented the process throughout the thread. This method got really popular a while ago, especially on Youtube but I'm not sure how many ladies are still on the regimen nowadays. All I can say is that my hair & scalp has truly thrived ever since I made this change 

*Thread: Water Only Washing - Thoughts?*
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/water-only-washing-thoughts.769907/


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

CocoGlow said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> For all who may be interested in the *Water Only Hair Washing Method*, I've just bumped & updated the thread from last year. You can read about the process and see how different ladies experimented with it with both success & failure on LHCF, Youtube, blogs etc. It seems everyone develops their own unique regimen depending on their hair/scalp/lifestyle - for instance some who sweat more often rinse more often, some who produce more sebum clarify more often, some who have highly porous hair add natural strengthening "conditioners" to reduce hydral fatigue, and there are a variety of natural non-sebum stripping ingredients some use to occasionally clarify or condition (ex: vinegar, clay, banana baby food, rice water, etc).
> 
> I believe I started at the end of March 2016 and hit some bumps in the road in the beginning and documented the process throughout the thread. This method got really popular a while ago, especially on Youtube but I'm not sure how may ladies are still on the regimen nowadays. All I can say is that my hair & scalp has truly thrived ever since I made this change
> 
> *Thread: Water Only Washing - Thoughts?*
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/water-only-washing-thoughts.769907/



Wow! (No pun intended.) THANK YOU for this post!


----------



## Cattypus1

@CocoGlow Thank you for posting the pics. Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## CocoGlow

Cattypus1 said:


> @CocoGlow Thank you for posting the pics. Your hair is beautiful.



Thanks Sis! You are more than welcome. Sorry they are not the best quality but I hope they give you an idea of how my hair looks. Thanks for asking me to post them.


----------



## sexypebbly

I think I'm going to try the cherry Lola treatment


----------



## MzLady78

LushLox said:


> @CocoGlow you have pretty eyes.
> 
> I need to go and get my brows done.



I finally went and got mine done. I paid more than I ever expected but they look good. 

I'm drying my hair now then I need to figure out what I'm gonna do with it. Let's see how long it takes before I'm over wearing my hair and back to wigging it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinksAndInk said:


> Gotta remember to go to Sally's soon. Aphogee vitamins are buy 2 get 1 free again. Hoping I can use this $10 off $40 in store and not just online. May do a 1 year supply depending on expiration dates.


So now I have to find a Sally's that has boxes that expire after October 2017.


----------



## Sharpened

Coward of a husband refused to let my brastrap show in the length pic I had him take.  Hopefully by fall or winter, I will be able to grab my hair myself and use the timer on my camera.


----------



## whiteoleander91

whiteoleander91 said:


> Got my flat iron, will report back



Okay ladies! The verdict is in: I love this flat iron! It made my hair feel so silky and my hair felt cool to the touch after each pass. No burnt hair smell at all. Ceramic gives off a sort of moist heat, but the titanium wasn't like that at all and seems to be more compatible with my hair type. I was really nervous to use it and was expecting fire and brimstone but I kept the heat at 340 and my hair was blessed lol.

I also purchased a FHI Platform hair dryer and that thing is bae! This was such a pleasant hair day all around for me. The FHI dried my hair super fast and it just felt so effortless to use. I am very happy with my purchases. Not knocking the cheaper heat appliances but sometimes a $20 blow dryer will give you $20 results, ykwim?? 


Pics below and attached


----------



## whiteoleander91

My hair has so much movement y'all, swang for days


----------



## Anaisin

whiteoleander91 said:


> My hair has so much movement y'all, swang for days



Your hair looks great. I need a better blow dryer. I have 2 cheap ones and I'm ready to throw them away lol


----------



## Anaisin

sexypebbly said:


> I think I'm going to try the cherry Lola treatment



Thanks for this idea. I tried it today. I likely had the measurements wrong though but my hair felt good after rinsing it out.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Anaisin said:


> Your hair looks great. I need a better blow dryer. I have 2 cheap ones and I'm ready to throw them away lol



Thank you! And girl yesss upgrade your blow dryer, upgrade your liiife lol. It was such a struggle before to dry my hair with my cheap dryer. Wait for a sale and get your life!! Lol


----------



## Colocha

How are people using the Komaza protein treatment? I got a bottle in May and with weekly washes I'm about to run out. Is that normal?
I might have to switch to the Green Beauty protein and add it to my DC if that's normal.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Anaisin said:


> Your hair looks great. I need a better blow dryer. I have 2 cheap ones and I'm ready to throw them away lol


Girlllll, I got a Yellowbird like 5 years ago or so and I love it to life! The hot setting feels like Satan is breathing on your scalp. But I recently developed a fondness for blow drying on cool. It feels great on my scalp and I seem to lose less hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Creme of Nature Snot (i.e., Gel) Review


----------



## Anaisin

Ugh why must I be tempted by every video?! I need that hair bath.


----------



## von rose

Colocha said:


> How are people using the Komaza protein treatment? I got a bottle in May and with weekly washes I'm about to run out. Is that normal?
> I might have to switch to the Green Beauty protein and add it to my DC if that's normal.



I've never used it weekly (once a month at most) so it can last me half a year or longer. Its pretty strong so I'm surprised you can use it that often. Can you cut every other application with another conditioner to stretch it?


----------



## Colocha

von rose said:


> I've never used it weekly (once a month at most) so it can last me half a year or longer. Its pretty strong so I'm surprised you can use it that often. Can you cut every other application with another conditioner to stretch it?


I'll have to try using it less often. Yep, I've been using it weekly so far without any ill effects. Though my hair analysis said my hair really needed protein so maybe that's why.


----------



## Cattypus1

Sharpened said:


> Coward of a husband refused to let my brastrap show in the length pic I had him take.  Hopefully by fall or winter, I will be able to grab my hair myself and use the timer on my camera.


Put your bra on top of a tank top or t shirt. It's not cute but you're not exposed either.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Girlllll, I got a Yellowbird like 5 years ago or so and I love it to life! The hot setting feels like Satan is breathing on your scalp. But I recently developed a fondness for blow drying on cool. It feels great on my scalp and I seem to lose less hair.


I got the silver bird. I love it, but it's too heavy. I got the Kiss handless 2200 watts. I'm really digging that now.


----------



## KinkyRN

Anaisin said:


> Ugh why must I be tempted by every video?! I need that hair bath.


Just the name "hair bath" makes it sound luxurious and moisturizing. They know what they are doing!!


----------



## KinkyRN

Colocha said:


> I'll have to try using it less often. Yep, I've been using it weekly so far without any ill effects. Though my hair analysis said my hair really needed protein so maybe that's why.


I see in your signature that your environment is high humidity. What styling products do you use (gels, creams). I am high po also but with dense fine strands and finding a styling product has been a struggle.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I got the silver bird. I love it, but it's too heavy. I got the Kiss handless 2200 watts. I'm really digging that now.


It is pretty heavy, but I don't hold it by the handle. I hold it by where the air comes out, almost like it's handle-less. My wrists are too tiny to be holding it by the handle


----------



## Anaisin

KinkyRN said:


> Just the name "hair bath" makes it sound luxurious and moisturizing. They know what they are doing!!



Right! Then have the nerve to make it lavender color. So tempting.


----------



## niknakmac

So I bought some JBCO to use on my scalp while i have these braids in.  OMG why didn't yall tell me this stuff stinks!  It smells like the weed smoking section of the dancehall mixed with musty ssa people.  It was actually making me sick.  I had to wash  my hair all over again.  Nothing I put on top of it could hide the smell.

JBCO by itself is a NO for me.


----------



## Sharpened

Some strands are hitting the end of my ruler.


niknakmac said:


> So I bought some JBCO to use on my scalp while i have these braids in.  OMG why didn't yall tell me this stuff stinks!  It smells like the weed smoking section of the dancehall mixed with musty ssa people.  It was actually making me sick.  I had to wash  my hair all over again.  Nothing I put on top of it could hide the smell.
> 
> JBCO by itself is a NO for me.


That is one of the reason I never got it until now. Still waiting for my sample to see if it is really better than regular cold-pressed castor oil. EOs are my friends...


----------



## KinksAndInk

Dear Sally Beauty...stop with the bull. Don't limit my buy 2 get 1 free promos to 1 promo per purchase. At least give me 2 smh. You're lucky I only had to pay an extra 39¢ due to this nonsense. Off to another location since I cleaned out your stock of Aphogee vitamins


----------



## LushLox

niknakmac said:


> So I bought some JBCO to use on my scalp while i have these braids in.  OMG why didn't yall tell me this stuff stinks!  It smells like the weed smoking section of the dancehall mixed with musty ssa people.  It was actually making me sick.  I had to wash  my hair all over again.  Nothing I put on top of it could hide the smell.
> 
> JBCO by itself is a NO for me.



Try using the raw, straight from the bush JBCO because that 'scent' is on some next level.  Whenever I go to Jamaica I always buy some bottles but I don't use them often cause the smell, lawd!  It's so much more potent than the commercial brands that you buy in stores! I use it on a weekend when I'm not really going anywhere.


----------



## niknakmac

LushLox said:


> Try using the raw, straight from the bush JBCO because that 'scent' is on some next level.  Whenever I go to Jamaica I always buy some bottles but I don't use them often cause the smell, lawd!  It's so much more potent than the commercial brands that you buy in stores! I use it on a weekend when I'm not really going anywhere.



Yes I bought it in JA and I cannot with the smell. Those jars are going to be sitting on a shelf collecting dust.


----------



## Colocha

KinkyRN said:


> I see in your signature that your environment is high humidity. What styling products do you use (gels, creams). I am high po also but with dense fine strands and finding a styling product has been a struggle.


I've recently started making my own flaxseed gel that I use on top of a leave-in. It gives really great holds but my hair can feel a bit stiff the next day. Oils buff that feeling out. Anything heavy enough  (not castor oil heavy though) will help weigh your hair down under a styler too.
If you're  not averse to silicones and sulfates, use those. Cones will keep your hair in check all the time.
Sabino Moisture Block added to your DC, and then Paul Mitchell Straight Works on top of whatever you use to moisturize. 
If you find a sulfate to clean all that off, let me know, lol. I really miss the way my hair looked with Straight Works but I couldn't stand the sticky sulfate feeling in my hair on wash day.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It is pretty heavy, but I don't hold it by the handle. I hold it by where the air comes out, almost like it's handle-less. My wrists are too tiny to be holding it by the handle


The handle gets in my way! I will still use it though. I have like three blow dryers.


----------



## fifi134

For those of you with twa's, what are you doing with your hair in terms of styling if you're choosing to wear it out? Since it's so hot out, I'm co-washing/washing more frequently but don't want to over manipulate my hair...

@Rocky91


----------



## Lissa0821

My air dried hair starts to get matted in the roots no matter much I detangle it before styling. I am over it....I will be blow drying and styling my hair from now. My roots are smoother and has very little matting if any. I am not going to worry about heat damage for now and will make adjustments as I see fit.


----------



## Saludable84

niknakmac said:


> So I bought some JBCO to use on my scalp while i have these braids in.  OMG why didn't yall tell me this stuff stinks!  It smells like the weed smoking section of the dancehall mixed with musty ssa people.  It was actually making me sick.  I had to wash  my hair all over again.  Nothing I put on top of it could hide the smell.
> 
> JBCO by itself is a NO for me.


Mix it with an essential oil. HBCO smells worse, and I tolerate it, but I started buying it in chocolate and lavender scent and it's much better.


----------



## Sharpened

Some of my strands are hitting the end of the ruler, so average growth rate for moi. *sigh*


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Some of my strands are hitting the end of the ruler, so average growth rate for moi. *sigh*


Are you happy or sad?


----------



## Rocky91

fifi134 said:


> For those of you with twa's, what are you doing with your hair in terms of styling if you're choosing to wear it out? Since it's so hot out, I'm co-washing/washing more frequently but don't want to over manipulate my hair...
> 
> @Rocky91


@fifi134 Hey girly!  I don't know why I didn't get that notification. 

I don't know if I'm technically still in the TWA stage. i'm hiding my hair now but anyways, last summer and most of the fall, when i was wearing my hair out, i had to wash and restyle every day.  i just could never achieve second day hair no matter how hard i try. if you look up "twa restyle" videos on YouTube, you'll see that people end up wetting their heads with spray bottle in order to wake the coils up, and in my mind, i'm like, might as well jump in the shower and cowash. 
also, i don't think you should be worried about over manipulation, to be honest. i bet your hair is super healthy right now, so daily raking through some gel is not going to be detrimental to it. enjoy the quick and easy styling for now, you'll be out of that stage before you know it!  honestly, making this post made me miss it.

my routine was: 
-cowash with whatever (i like aussie moist a lot)
-swirl shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie into my head
-apply ecostyler gel and smooth with my fingers individual curls 
-use more ecostyler to style my lil baby hairs. 
-sometimes add that side part that solange did, to be fancy
here's a video by a gorgeous girl who used to be on here, it shows that smoothing method.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> Are you happy or sad?


Kinda disappointed... I wanted at least a couple of 1" months. Oh well, I will just focus on keeping my follicles alive and hair quality.


----------



## Rocky91

i really can't deal with watching videos of doing their hair and not parting it in sections properly. just throwing deep conditioner up there all willy-nilly, wasting it...girl part your hair!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to decide if I want to wash my hair today or tomorrow. Maybe a nap will help me decide.


----------



## Anaisin

Some of these stylists that charge $175 and up for box braids don't do $175 and up work...

It shouldn't look like ol girl from down the street did them when you're licensed and in a salon. I can do them myself if that's the case

Only reason an African shop is a problem is because they don't give a crap about your edges or your hair period. But style, neat/sleekness, professional looking hair is what you're going to get for their high prices


These black women love bragging about how they're "natural hair stylists", natural this, natural that but you look on their page  and the hairstyles look diy or unfinished.

No shade but it's really irking me. If there were women that did high quality work around then I would be quick to spend money. I've been browsing since last month. 

Then you have the ones that don't know and don't even try to learn how to manage natural hair. "You can't get this and that style with your hair type" in every caption....or.....you're simply a shitty and/or limited stylist but they'll never admit that of course

Then you have the debate whether you want to drive long distance just to get your hair done 

Don't have and claim a luxury and professional salon when your stylists are amateur. It's nice y'all spent the money for the nice interior design but it's not cute when the only clients walking out with their hair looking professionally done are people with locs. 

If your $200 box braids are sloppy, what makes you think I'll pay $450 for faux locs?

/end rant. I've been holding this in all week lmao


----------



## maxineshaw

These SSK's got me weary. 

I pulled a shed hair out yesterday and it had three knots on the end. One on top of the other. smh. I just clipped my ends a few weeks ago too.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

maxineshaw said:


> These SSK's got me weary.
> 
> I pulled a shed hair out yesterday and it had three knots on the end. One on top of the other. smh. I just clipped my ends a few weeks ago too.



I worried about them for 2 years until I saw several videos encouraging me to do the work to prevent them and then just relax about it.

NappyHeadedJojoba has long hair and has a video that mentions not over detangling. That helped me, because I could spend hours and hours detangling and searching for and destroying SSKs.

I've decided to give it another 4 years or so (at least) on this natural hair journey. During that time I will learn whether my SSKs mean I can't grow long hair. If so, I'll try being a straight-haired natural. If that doesn't work, I'll relax my hair again.

With consistent moisture-protein balance, deep treating, and well-product-laden styling, I still get some SSKs but way less. I'll have to let that make for peace for now. Hopefully my hair can thrive anyway!


----------



## Napp

Thinking about going back to natural. My hair texture isn't hard to deal with any more now that I have mastered the wash n go. I think I will go six months no heat no bkt and reassess my hair goals. I wont be cutting anything off though. The textures are close enough for me to live with.


----------



## AgeinATL

@YvetteWithJoy 

What NHJ video are you referring to? I'm curious because this is the second time that someone mentioned that you can minimize SSKs by finger detangling or not over detangling. It doesn't make sense to me so I want to do more research on that theory. 

Anyone else have thoughts on detangling and SSKs?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AgeinATL said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> What NHJ video are you referring to? I'm curious because this is the second time that someone mentioned that you can minimize SSKs by finger detangling or not over detangling. It doesn't make sense to me so I want to do more research on that theory.
> 
> Anyone else have thoughts on detangling and SSKs?



I'll find the video, but I didn't mean to say that not over detangling will reduce SSKs. NHJ never said that in the video. She simply said that not over detangling is part of her philosophy of hair care. I notice she has length still!


----------



## fifi134

@Rocky91 Thanks girl! I had some lil baby twists in for a couple of days. They looked a little crazy so I had to use a pin them down. I took them down and my twistout was bomb! I think I'll switch between wash n go's and twistouts


----------



## Sharpened

I keep forgetting castor oil is a humectant. My hair feels ridiculously soft from the high humidity today. So any oil that leaves a conditioning film behind is a humectant? Is that right?


----------



## Nightingale

Sharpened said:


> I keep forgetting castor oil is a humectant. My hair feels ridiculously soft from the high humidity today. So any oil that leaves a conditioning film behind is a humectant? Is that right?




I don't think so. Avocado oil left a film behind on my hair, but didn't act as a humectant. Same for almond oil.

I just googled and Naturally curly has an article on it. The author labels castor oil as anti humectant and I know thats wrong, so don't take everything in it as law.


----------



## Sharpened

Nightingale said:


> I don't think so. Avocado oil left a film behind on my hair, but didn't act as a humectant. Same for almond oil.
> 
> I just googled and Naturally curly has an article on it. The author labels castor oil as anti humectant and I know thats wrong, so don't take everything in it as law.


She mentioned hydrogenated castor oil (PEG 40); that process may turn it into a moisture blocker. It looks like a butter, too.


----------



## Nightingale

Sharpened said:


> She mentioned hydrogenated castor oil (PEG 40); that process may turn it into a moisture blocker. It looks like a butter, too.



That's what I get for skimming. Thanks for clarifying that point.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin Seed DC:

I've only used it once, so I don't have a review yet. First impressions: I used it on freshly washed hair overnight. My hair feels strong.  It applied extremely easily. It's good for detangling. One must be okay with the smell of pumpkin while it's in, but the smell of my styler has covered up any small, lingering pumpkin smell.

If I hadn't experienced the CRN Coconut Water Deep Penetrating Hair Treatment or Soultanicals Fro Repair Vitamin Hair Repair Mega DC, it might be a repurchase.

However, upon rinse out, my hair felt moisturized where a little was left in, but not as moisturized where I completely rinsed it out. Thus, the CRN Treatment far outperforms it, on my hair. The opposite will be true for others.

Super creamy. Great ingredients. Does not require heavy handed use.  Long wait on ship/delivery time. Though I like it, I likely won't repurchase.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy, did you get the CR Lavender line yet?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, did you get the CR Lavender line yet?



I found a Sally's with it. I saw carrageen in the gel's ingredient list. I avoid that ingredient. It smelled great, though!

On the CRN Users FB group, it gets rave reviews.


----------



## Sharpened

Nightingale said:


> That's what I get for skimming. Thanks for clarifying that point.


You're welcome. Do you know of any other oils or butters that leave a film?


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I found a Sally's with it. I saw carrageen in the gel's ingredient list. I avoid that ingredient. It smelled great, though!
> 
> On the CRN Users FB group, it gets rave reviews.



You know I have to ask: why do you avoid carrageenan?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> You know I have to ask: why do you avoid carrageenan?



Lol! Thanks for correcting my spelling of it.

It is probably very, very safe. The EWG database gives it the best rating.

I had to look into it because of its effect on gastrointestinal tissue (I have had IBS). I learned it's banned in Europe, and now I just avoid it for mental peace.

I believe it comes from Irish moss, and I still use that, so please ignore my concerns!

Here's the data that tripped me up about it: https://www.drweil.com/diet-nutrition/food-safety/is-carrageenan-safe/

ETA: Irish moss is supposedly free of carrageenan's issues for different reasons (e.g., how the latter is created).


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lol! Thanks for correcting my spelling of it.
> 
> It is probably very, very safe. The EWG database gives it the best rating.
> 
> I had to look into it because of its effect on gastrointestinal tissue (I have had IBS). I learned it's banned in Europe, and now I just avoid it for mental peace.
> 
> I believe it comes from Irish moss, and I still use that, so please ignore my concerns!
> 
> Here's the data that tripped me up about it: https://www.drweil.com/diet-nutrition/food-safety/is-carrageenan-safe/



Girl that was autocorrect coming in for the rescue! Lol!

Thanks for the information. Off to reading.


----------



## Nightingale

Sharpened said:


> You're welcome. Do you know of any other oils or butters that leave a film?



The ones that I've tried that left a film were, in order of lightest to heaviest:


Avocado- light film that didnt last long
Almond
Avocado Butter- has to be worked in like all butters, but left a longer lasting film as compared to avo and almond oil.
Jojoba, Castor - about the same feel for me
Shealoe Butter
Shea Butter - way to heavy for me. Gave me stiff, dull hair.
When I used butters, they undefined (is that even a word?) my hair unless used after a gel.  They also gave me less shine and more stiffness compared to oils. For them to work for me, I needed to blend them with an oil and thin them out.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> You're welcome. Do you know of any other oils or butters that leave a film?


JBCO leaves a film, but regular CO really doesn't. HBCO leaves a film, but not as much as JBCO. WGO leaves a film, likewise with avocado and olive, and Shea butter leaves a terrible film.


----------



## whiteoleander91

My hair is still sooo soft and silky! I can't get over how awesome the babyliss is for my hair. I can't stop touching my hair today


----------



## imaginary

Hooboy, it's been a while in these braids. I redid them (well, mostly) and am ready to keep them in until the end of august probably. I just need to remember to not neglect my hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LOL!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AgeinATL said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> What NHJ video are you referring to? I'm curious because this is the second time that someone mentioned that you can minimize SSKs by finger detangling or not over detangling. It doesn't make sense to me so I want to do more research on that theory.
> 
> Anyone else have thoughts on detangling and SSKs?



Hi, @AgeinATL. I've watched about 5 NHJ videos, and I can't find it.

I think @MileHighDiva was the one who posted it a good while back. I'll ask her if she has any idea of what I'm referring to.

Hi, @MileHighDiva: Do you remember creating a thread that featured a video about not over detangling? Do you remember what video it was? I think it was NappyHeadedJojoba, but I could be wrong. Thanks  in advance for any insight. Blessings!


----------



## Sharpened

I got up early to oil rinse and go, but I no feel like it. Tomorrow?

I love the feeling of gel-free hair.

I eat bone broth and take supplements, but my finger- and toenails are still splitting. I guess I need to start taking collagen. Perimenopause sucks...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> I got up early to oil rinse and go, but I no feel like it. Tomorrow?
> 
> I love the feeling of gel-free hair.
> 
> I eat bone broth and take supplements, but my finger- and toenails are still splitting. I guess I need to start taking collagen. Perimenopause sucks...



@Sharpened, solidarity hugs.

Collagen has been a game changer for me! Do it! I am going to get back on it.

If my length checking is correct, I got 1/8 an inch of growth this past month. And without consistent collagen and vitamin intake, my nails are getting brittle again.

But guess what? I'm diabetes-free. Depression-free. Heart disease -free. Thyroid disease -free. Lupus-free. HIV-free. Cancer-free. Dementia-free. Alzheimer's-free. . . . I could go on and on.

Each Sunday I walk into church by my own volition without a wheelchair or crutches. I see children and teens with spina bifida and their caretaker parents.

I'm going to deal with my slow growth issues and "getting-a-little-bit-older" issues with perspective if I can remember to do so.

Dr. Phil once said that just because we have a problem that is not as big as someone else's doesn't mean we don't get to feel and treat our problem as significant. This never-ending weak nails thing makes me sad. But it is address-able, and it is not a debilitating, costly disease.

It sucks, but not like cancer sucks. *So I'm ranking this as an "I sigh about this" level problem versus an "I'm sad about this" level problem, since it's address-able. I'm up for the task of taking this on! (Yet again! Sighhhhhh!!!!!)*

I'm right there with you. Hugs! I see us with testimonies in a few months.


----------



## Sharpened

@YvetteWithJoy I will be fine; I just never had this splitting, bleeding toenail issue until this year. If my hair texture changes, I will be loc'ing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I will be fine; I just never had this splitting, bleeding toenail issue until this year. If my hair texture changes, I will be loc'ing.



I'm sorry if I got too serious! I do that sometimes. I thought you were sad, and I didn't want you to be.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Confounded scarf won't stay on my head 

I should go find my satin pillowcase.


----------



## Dee_33

Sharpened said:


> I got up early to oil rinse and go, but I no feel like it. Tomorrow?
> 
> I love the feeling of gel-free hair.
> 
> I eat bone broth and take supplements, but my finger- and toenails are still splitting. I guess I need to start taking collagen. Perimenopause sucks...



What are the benefits of bone broth?  I saw some in the frozen section at Sprouts this weekend.  And I agree 100% perimenopause sux big time.  I don't have an issue with my nails but the wacky periods are driving me nuts.


----------



## Sharpened

Dee_33 said:


> What are the benefits of bone broth?  I saw some in the frozen section at Sprouts this weekend.  And I agree 100% perimenopause sux big time.  I don't have an issue with my nails but the wacky periods are driving me nuts.


Bone broth is a way of getting more collagen, the dominant protein in our bodies. Here is an article about it.

Salt-water fish, especially salmon, helps so much. I eat it a week before my period.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm running out of Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion. Instead of repurchasing, I'm going to cut open the bottle below somehow.


----------



## trueheartofgold

Sharpened said:


> Bone broth is a way of getting more collagen, the dominant protein in our bodies. Here is an article about it.
> 
> Salt-water fish, especially salmon, helps so much. I eat it a week before my period.



How many times do you eat salmon per week? I currently eat it twice a week but I'm wondering if I should up my intake.


----------



## Sharpened

trueheartofgold said:


> How many times do you eat salmon per week? I currently eat it twice a week but I'm wondering if I should up my intake.


I only eat it 2-3 days out of the month; also, cod liver oil helps, too.


----------



## Alma Petra

Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I will be fine; I just never had this splitting, bleeding toenail issue until this year. If my hair texture changes, I will be loc'ing.


Well you can't loc >.<


----------



## KinksAndInk

Just saw my new "neighbors". The mom has calf length heading towards ankle length locs and the daughter has hip length locs. Such beautiful hair.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, @AgeinATL. I've watched about 5 NHJ videos, and I can't find it.
> 
> I think @MileHighDiva was the one who posted it a good while back. I'll ask her if she has any idea of what I'm referring to.
> 
> Hi, @MileHighDiva: Do you remember creating a thread that featured a video about not over detangling? Do you remember what video it was? I think it was NappyHeadedJojoba, but I could be wrong. Thanks  in advance for any insight. Blessings!


@YvetteWithJoy is this the vid you're talking about?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

BronxJazzy said:


> @YvetteWithJoy is this the vid you're talking about?



@BronxJazzy, thanks!!! 

Tagging @AgeinATL.

This must be it because I've seen this video before but I don't know who this is. I must have made her be NHJ in my recollection. (That's crazy!!!)

At 1:19 or so she starts talking about detangling and how she had to learn not to over detangle. The concept had NEVER occurred to me, that one could possibly "over detangle" one's hair.

I kind of let it marinate, because I was really attached to my "Funnel Method" of detangling which a famous YouTuber with very long hair does faithfully (without calling it that).

I decided that since my hair is not dreading up, I'm fine at the moment with detangling once a week with my KareCo Tangle Buster brush. It scares me a little, but I do NOT take a medium or fine -toothed comb through my strands anymore. I see some natural clumps forming, and I'm *gulp* just rolling with it for now.

Time will tell over the next year whether my hair is okay once I've regained the inches from my last "big" trim. I don't think my hair is looking all that different, and I am still able to brush completely through all of my hair, and it now only takes me 35 minutes MAX to detangle versus ______ hours (I'm almost shame to type the number of hours I used to put into detangling. *sniffle* )


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @BronxJazzy, thanks!!!


No prob...Glad I could help.


----------



## krissyhair

Sharpened said:


> I always knew I had a mix of coils and crinkles (s-shaped waves), but not like this. Only 5% are root-to-tip coily, the rest, 6-7" of coil on the ends and crinkles to the roots. What happened? That much of a texture change, really? No wonder my roots keep puffing up. Great, and yet another adaptation...


That happens with length. Those coils can't support themselves under the weight.


----------



## krissyhair

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I just read an article designed to curb pj-ism. I know the author didn't mean it, but it felt condescending and seemed unhelpful/ineffective.


Link?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

krissyhair said:


> Link?



http://thehairpolitics.com/2017/05/no-product-junkies/

She lost me at "I’m about to be brutally honest. Product junkies are really just naturals who show signs of lack of love for their natural hair . . ."

*ETA: *
It's not that I don't like a lot of what she says in the article, but once you start writing as if you know someone's mind/thoughts/aims/goals . . . deeeeeeep, long sigh. 

*EATA (edited again to add): *
If you are clueless about what to do with your natural hair because you've only had it for a few years but were relaxed for over 30 years, and folks keep saying, "Once I found the right moisturizer . . . deep conditioner . . . detangler . . ." then you might THINK you need to find the right products for your hair! It might not be that you don't have love for your hair!!!

Also, it takes a WHILE to acclimate to the look and behavior of natural hair after you've worn your hair straight for decades and decades. You may be thinking, "There must be some product+technique combo to reduce the shedding or tangling . . . etc." This does not mean you don't love your hair. You could just be concerned or believing that it should be DIFFERENT (less tangly, better moisturized, shedding less, etc)!

*EOATA (edited once again to add):*
I can honestly imagine JUST THE OPPOSITE: I can imagine some product junkies being people *who just love their hair so much* they are having fun, are trying hard without the right info, are desperately trying to stop breakage, are frantically trying to save it, etc., etc.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Another reason she lost me:

Which is it? Should I research products or not? *She says we are supposed to know our hair so well that we just KNOW a product will work from reading the ingredients,* yet she wrote the last bullet point after writing the former two.

"If you don’t research what’s even _in_ the product, you could potentially be buying something that never would’ve worked for your hair anyway. Then you’ll get frustrated because it’s showing horrible results but…you put yourself in that position! Don’t be too lazy to research something that’ll save you time and money in the long run."
"When you think about it, the best way to avoid becoming a product junkie is to take all the love and hype away from the products and put it into your natural hair! Once we take the same amount of energy we use to research if a product will work, and put it into getting to know our own hair so we’ll _know_ if it’ll work, hair struggles are going to be a thing of the past!"
"She [your hair] may like a certain product one week, and hate it the next."
I didn't feel hopeful after reading the article. I did feel confused a bit.

Regardless, maybe her advice is internally compatible, but I'm too miffed/offended to see it.  That reduces the article's effectiveness for me. But, oh well
*
The bolded above struck me as not true:* I'm always reading posts from very well-informed ladies here . . . ladies who know their hair AND know ingredients . . . and they frequently post a MISS in the Hits/Miss thread despite being careful about ingredients. It happens! It could be the AMOUNTS/PROPORTIONS that made a difference . . .


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Another reason she lost me:
> 
> Which is it? Should I research products or not? *She says we are supposed to know our hair so well that we just KNOW a product will work from reading the ingredients,* yet she wrote the last bullet point after writing the former two.
> 
> "If you don’t research what’s even _in_ the product, you could potentially be buying something that never would’ve worked for your hair anyway. Then you’ll get frustrated because it’s showing horrible results but…you put yourself in that position! Don’t be too lazy to research something that’ll save you time and money in the long run."
> "When you think about it, the best way to avoid becoming a product junkie is to take all the love and hype away from the products and put it into your natural hair! Once we take the same amount of energy we use to research if a product will work, and put it into getting to know our own hair so we’ll _know_ if it’ll work, hair struggles are going to be a thing of the past!"
> "She [your hair] may like a certain product one week, and hate it the next."
> I didn't feel hopeful after reading the article. I did feel confused a bit.
> 
> Regardless, maybe her advice is internally compatible, but I'm too miffed/offended to see it.  That reduces the article's effectiveness for me. But, oh well
> *
> The bolded above struck me as not true:* I'm always reading posts from very well-informed ladies here . . . ladies who know their hair AND know ingredients . . . and they frequently post a MISS in the Hits/Miss thread despite being careful about ingredients. It happens! It could be the AMOUNTS/PROPORTIONS that made a difference . . .


I don't know. I guess learning the science of your hair, your body, your skin, and your diet. There are way too many products out here, and most of them are the same. Natural and relaxed I can't use 75%-80% of what people on this board, or YouTube uses. I probably shampoo my hair more than 95% of the people on this board. When I'm being a product junkie, it's just the high of trying something new. What I have in my cabinet pretty much works.  I think we keep looking for this awesome experience with all of these hair products. We still can't get on track with drinking enough water and having a proper diet, but we will search all over the world for a magical product.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Washed and blow dried/flat ironed my hair again today. Took 30 mins to blow dry and then ~30 mins to flat iron! Not too bad considering how long it used to take (2 hrs +). All of my curls had fully reverted in the shower (thank You Lord!) and my hair felt/feels really good. 

I am really loving the Ion keratin smooth masque. I just use it as my rinse out condish and it has been making my curls feel so buttery soft. I like the hard water shampoo, too. I'm glad I gave them a try. In a happy place with my hair


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I will be fine; I just never had this splitting, bleeding toenail issue until this year. If my hair texture changes, I will be loc'ing.


I have that issue. My nails are too strong though. Always have been.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I've had these braids in for barely two weeks and i'm ready to take them out. i'm trying to wait until after my son's bday party at the water park that way i can take them out and go back to wearing my wigs.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Does anyone know what Dudu Osum is and how it differs from black soap? TIA.


----------



## Alma Petra

@YvetteWithJoy I agree with you. She is generalizing too much. There are some PJ's who simply love the experience of shopping or of obtaining a new treat (that is the hair product); they love experiencing the fragrance, the color, the drawings on the bottle, the yummy ingredients list, how buttery and smooth the product is to touch, and the excitement of discovering how it acts on their hair and how their hair reacts to it specially if the hair loves it. It's just like not wanting to miss out on trying a new nail polish or lipstick. It doesn't necessarily mean that you hate your nails or your lips. 

Moreover it does indeed take some trial and error to find out the best products for our hair. That'd the whole point of researching. Some of us have met their HGs after years of trial and error. And many of us have found HGs and started swearing by them only for these products to be later replaced by new HGs that perform even better and more fabulously. In fact you can never learn what ingredients your hair likes or dislikes until you have tried them on multiple products because it's not possible to magically know which exact ingredient is the one that your hair loves in a bottle of a product with 30 ingredients listed on the side if it is the only product that you have ever tried. And often times two products with very similar ingredient lists act totally differently on our hair

She describes PJs that are constantly frustrated with their hair when there are many PJs around here who are perfectly happy with their hair and with the way a lot of the products in their current stash perform.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @BronxJazzy, thanks!!!
> 
> Tagging @AgeinATL.
> 
> This must be it because I've seen this video before but I don't know who this is. I must have made her be NHJ in my recollection. (That's crazy!!!)
> 
> At 1:19 or so she starts talking about detangling and how she had to learn not to over detangle. The concept had NEVER occurred to me, that one could possibly "over detangle" one's hair.
> 
> I kind of let it marinate, because I was really attached to my "Funnel Method" of detangling which a famous YouTuber with very long hair does faithfully (without calling it that).
> 
> I decided that since my hair is not dreading up, I'm fine at the moment with detangling once a week with my KareCo Tangle Buster brush. It scares me a little, but I do NOT take a medium or fine -toothed comb through my strands anymore. I see some natural clumps forming, and I'm *gulp* just rolling with it for now.
> 
> Time will tell over the next year whether my hair is okay once I've regained the inches from my last "big" trim. I don't think my hair is looking all that different, and I am still able to brush completely through all of my hair, and it now only takes me 35 minutes MAX to detangle versus ______ hours (I'm almost shame to type the number of hours I used to put into detangling. *sniffle* )



Combing with a wide tooth comb does detangle my hair but it invariably disrupts my curl pattern. It takes a second wash and a lot of coaxing to get the clumps to form again. What are some solutions for this problem that you guys have come up with?


----------



## Coilystep

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Does anyone know what Dudu Osum is and how it differs from black soap? TIA.


Isn't it just a brand of black soap?


----------



## Coilystep

ClassyJSP said:


> I've had these braids in for barely two weeks and i'm ready to take them out. i'm trying to wait until after my son's bday party at the water park that way i can take them out and go back to wearing my wigs.


I've had my braids for about 10 days and I'm r ready to go back to my wash N goes. I'm going to try to hold out until the end of the month.


----------



## Coilystep

I'm loving Cantu root rinse on my scalp and braids. It has a delightful tingle and a clean smell.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Coilystep said:


> Isn't it just a brand of black soap?



I don't know. There's a thread that got bumped about "REAL black soap for clarifying," and it mentioned it in terms of being fake black soap.

That piqued my curiosity, because Natty Naturals sells a shampoo with the name in the title. "Fake" doesn't sound like this company. I have zero knowledge about African black soap or Dudu Osum.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Combing with a wide tooth comb does detangle my hair but it invariably disrupts my curl pattern. It takes a second wash and a lot of coaxing to get the clumps to form again. What are some solutions for this problem that you guys have come up with?



I can't say because: The only time I have problem with curl definition loss is when my hair lacks proper protein. Otherwise, my hair is SUPER coily, even if I brush through it over and over and over. It just springs right back.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I agree with you. She is generalizing too much. There are some PJ's who simply love the experience of shopping or of obtaining a new treat (that is the hair product); they love experiencing the fragrance, the color, the drawings on the bottle, the yummy ingredients list, how buttery and smooth the product is to touch, and the excitement of discovering how it acts on their hair and how their hair reacts to it specially if the hair loves it. It's just like not wanting to miss out on trying a new nail polish or lipstick. It doesn't necessarily mean that you hate your nails or your lips.
> 
> Moreover it does indeed take some trial and error to find out the best products for our hair. That'd the whole point of researching. Some of us have met their HGs after years of trial and error. And many of us have found HGs and started swearing by them only for these products to be later replaced by new HGs that perform even better and more fabulously. In fact you can never learn what ingredients your hair likes or dislikes until you have tried them on multiple products because it's not possible to magically know which exact ingredient is the one that your hair loves in a bottle of a product with 30 ingredients listed on the side if it is the only product that you have ever tried. And often times two products with very similar ingredient lists act totally differently on our hair
> 
> She describes PJs that are constantly frustrated with their hair when there are many PJs around here who are perfectly happy with their hair and with the way a lot of the products in their current stash perform.



Thanks for this post and affirmation, @Alma Petra.

AGREED!

I'm feeling quite miffed and sensitive about that article upon that second read!  Too miffed for someone who doesn't know the blogger. LOL!

Probably because: I think her term "hate" in the article really bothered me because I struggle with the behavior of my very tight coils in a way I don't with my looser coils and a way I never did with my straight hair. That doesn't mean I "hate" my hair, but it did contribute to me making some purchases I probably would not have . . . yes, because I was trying to affect my tighter coils. I am working to just embrace it for what it is, and I strongly feel that if we accuse everyone who has to change their thinking about their tight coils as "hating" their hair . . .  Mmmmm. I don't like it, and such a strong accusation sucks the fun out of experimenting to make progress.

Anyhoo, your words have helped me put it aside. I'm over it. I'll probably always purchase a product here or there to see how it affects my regimen and the manageability of my hair. I love my natural hair, and it's fun finding new products that take my hair to even newer levels.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for this post and affirmation, @Alma Petra.
> 
> AGREED!
> 
> I'm feeling quite miffed and sensitive about that article upon that second read!  Too miffed for someone who doesn't know the blogger. LOL!
> 
> Probably because: I think her term "hate" in the article really bothered me because I struggle with the behavior of my very tight coils in a way I don't with my looser coils and a way I never did with my straight hair. That doesn't mean I "hate" my hair, but it did contribute to me making some purchases I probably would not have . . . yes, because I was trying to affect my tighter coils. I am working to just embrace it for what it is, and I strongly feel that if we accuse everyone who has to change their thinking about their tight coils as "hating" their hair . . .  Mmmmm. I don't like it, and such a strong accusation sucks the fun out of experimenting to make progress.
> 
> Anyhoo, your words have helped me put it aside. I'm over it. I'll probably always purchase a product here or there to see how it affects my regimen and the manageability of my hair. I love my natural hair, and it's fun finding new products that take my hair to even newer levels.


If they invent a relaxer that sort of loosens your curls and wears off completely with the next wash, would you use it?


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for this post and affirmation, @Alma Petra.
> 
> AGREED!
> 
> I'm feeling quite miffed and sensitive about that article upon that second read!  Too miffed for someone who doesn't know the blogger. LOL!
> 
> Probably because: I think her term "hate" in the article really bothered me because I struggle with the behavior of my very tight coils in a way I don't with my looser coils and a way I never did with my straight hair. That doesn't mean I "hate" my hair, but it did contribute to me making some purchases I probably would not have . . . yes, because I was trying to affect my tighter coils. I am working to just embrace it for what it is, and I strongly feel that if we accuse everyone who has to change their thinking about their tight coils as "hating" their hair . . .  Mmmmm. I don't like it, and such a strong accusation sucks the fun out of experimenting to make progress.
> 
> Anyhoo, your words have helped me put it aside. I'm over it. I'll probably always purchase a product here or there to see how it affects my regimen and the manageability of my hair. I love my natural hair, and it's fun finding new products that take my hair to even newer levels.


You are right. We are always striving to become better versions of ourselves on all different aspects. There is no final authority that can dictate to us what aspects of ourselves we are obliged to accept as is, what aspects we are allowed to want to improve on or what aspects we are never allowed to dislike or to seek to change. 
Some people around me can simply wash and proceed to go out with perfectly silky moisturized hair. I used to do the same and I would end up with dry brittle hair which I thought was the ultimate nature of my hair and I did NOT like that. Turns out I didn't have to like or accept it. Now I know how to condition and moisturize my hair. And guess how I do it? I use PRODUCTS! Hell I didn't even know that my hair can curl. Guess what it took to bring out the curls in my hair? Products again. Products are not a part of my genetic make-up but I'm glad I didn't force myself to like and accept my dry messy hair of before. I love my newly discovered coils. And I'm now searching for the perfect products to define them and keep them always moisturized. I may or may not find these but it's always fun and worth it to try. Many others have been successful. Even my own hair has come a long way and it is now not recognizable for its old self. I used to be texlaxed and I'm now transitioning to fully natural in search of more coiling action. I'm considering getting a shaping hair cut to achieve more "fro-ness"

To be honest that's the way of things and she should just get over it. We use things like body lotion, deodorants, mouth rinses, lip balm, teeth whitening kits, etc lol. We simply work with what we have to achieve the best results possible.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> If they invent a relaxer that sort of loosens your curls and wears off completely with the next wash, would you use it?





If free of harmful chemicals and void of long-term effects, I'd love the option.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

This lady in Sprouts with GORGEOUS natural hair swears by . . . SM superfruit smoothie.


----------



## Colocha

smt, Olaplex thinks I'd put my hair at the mercy of a stylist just to get the treatment done.


----------



## Napp

My roots are so tight. I forgot what my no bkt, no heat looks and acts like. I only have an inch of virgin hair and I'm questioning if I can deal with more of this. Only time will tell...


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Does anyone know what Dudu Osum is and how it differs from black soap? TIA.



Dudu Osum is a brand that's probably a bit more processed for commercial use. Black soap is harsh imo. I'm not exactly sure why she said is was fake (though I can guess). If you look at the ingredients and texture, you can see for yourself. 

I wouldn't cast DO off to the dungeons, but it's worth it to try both to determine which you like better. 

I don't like either.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Rolled into the Vitamin Shoppe ready to buy carrot seed oil, pumpkin seed oil, and fractionated MCT-containing organic coconut oil.

Woooooo! Those prices!

Apparently I wasn't ready.


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Rolled into the Vitamin Shoppe ready to buy carrot seed oil, pumpkin seed oil, and fractionated MCT-containing organic coconut oil.
> 
> Woooooo! Those prices!
> 
> Apparently I wasn't ready.


And that is why I hunt around the 'net for sample sizes. I paid $6.38 for 2oz of broccoli seed oil.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Darn you humidity *shakes fist* You feel like you're suffocating me to death, but my hair is soo soft.


----------



## Sharpened

Saw some skin cells on my sheds, a new one, then I remembered I am way overdue for my monthly oat treatment. Oop...

Let's see what other natural hair rules I can break...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

In retrospect, it was not the BEST idea to use new products and new techniques today, given the pending hair meet up this afternoon.

They may think I need a natural hair intervention.

However, I can't miss this event! It's a product swap, and this is what I've been waiting for! Byyyyeeeeeeee all of you not-for-me products junking up my closet!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I was ready to purchase a sample of Type 4 Creme. I was surprised at the offer of free shipping.

Then juuuuuuuuust before I checked out, the site said it needed to make an adjustment to reflect my address: Shipping is minimally $8.95.

Hm.


----------



## Sharpened

There is a nice downpour happening right now. I want to wet my hair in it, but I did my hair yesterday. Am I the only freak who loves rainwater? Maybe I will collect some... nah.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sharpened said:


> There is a nice downpour happening right now. I want to wet my hair in it, but I did my hair yesterday. Am I the only freak who loves rainwater? Maybe I will collect some... nah.


Do it! Do it! Rainwater makes my hair so soft.


----------



## Colocha

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I was ready to purchase a sample of Type 4 Creme. I was surprised at the offer of free shipping.
> 
> Then juuuuuuuuust before I checked out, the site said it needed to make an adjustment to reflect my address: Shipping is minimally $8.95.
> 
> Hm.


I was going to buy some more Type 4 Hair Cream (use it for sealing ends of twists, just ran out) and the same thing happened. Read the fine print and apparently you have to buy $50 worth of those eligible products to get free shipping.

Was getting ready to buy it and pay shipping and the website started glitching. They lost a sale/customer.


----------



## Saludable84

Colocha said:


> I was going to buy some more Type 4 Hair Cream (use it for sealing ends of twists, just ran out) and the same thing happened. Read the fine print and apparently you have to buy $50 worth of those eligible products to get free shipping.
> 
> Was getting ready to buy it and pay shipping and the website started glitching. They lost a sale/customer.


Their website is always glitching. That's why I quit with the actual site


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Colocha said:


> I was going to buy some more Type 4 Hair Cream (use it for sealing ends of twists, just ran out) and the same thing happened. Read the fine print and apparently you have to buy $50 worth of those eligible products to get free shipping.
> 
> Was getting ready to buy it and pay shipping and the website started glitching. They lost a sale/customer.



Okay, so it wasn't just me! Thanks for posting this.

Well, while Little Man is in morning classes, I'm going to run by the black-owned BSS and see if she has it. If not, I'll pass for now. The discussions about it at LHCF make me think it might be good for my hair.


----------



## Colocha

Saludable84 said:


> Their website is always glitching. That's why I quit with the actual site


Where do you get it from? I wouldn't mind buying it if I don't have to deal with that.


----------



## Colocha

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Okay, so it wasn't just me! Thanks for posting this.
> 
> Well, while Little Man is in morning classes, I'm going to run by the black-owned BSS and see if she has it. If not, I'll pass for now. The discussions about it at LHCF make me think it might be good for my hair.


It's a really nice product and a little goes a long way. I just wish they would sort out the site.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Colocha said:


> It's a really nice product and a little goes a long way. I just wish they would sort out the site.



Would it work as a twisting cream for the entire shaft of the hair? Or is it better just on the ends only? TIA.


----------



## Colocha

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Would it work as a twisting cream for the entire shaft of the hair? Or is it better just on the ends only? TIA.


I've used it on the entire shaft and it works well. The onle issue you may have is that it's very heavy. It smoothes your hair down well but may be a little greasy for your taste (it is for mine). For reference, smoothing it on my ends holds them straight.


----------



## sexypebbly

I hate when I order something and get sent tracking information but two days later, its still in the pre shipment phase


----------



## imaginary

It's been almost a week and I still havent finished up the last of my braids. At least I know my hair is growing with this style. I just have to alter my technique for how I install hair along my hairline.


----------



## Saludable84

Colocha said:


> Where do you get it from? I wouldn't mind buying it if I don't have to deal with that.


Curlmart or Hattache


----------



## Nightingale

YvetteWithJoy said:


> In retrospect, it was not the BEST idea to use new products and new techniques today, given the pending hair meet up this afternoon.
> 
> They may think I need a natural hair intervention.
> 
> However, I can't miss this event! It's a product swap, and this is what I've been waiting for! Byyyyeeeeeeee all of you not-for-me products junking up my closet!



There was a meet up? an LHCF one?


----------



## guyaneseyankee

I said I was going to stay with "natural" hair products, why am I buying these commercial products?


----------



## Sharpened

guyaneseyankee said:


> I said I was going to stay with "natural" hair products, why am I buying these commercial products?


The PJ bug got you, too?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Nightingale said:


> There was a meet up? an LHCF one?



There was a Dallas non-LHCF meet up. I'm just now leaving.

The organizer accidentally set it for July 13 but meant August 13. Sigh. I should have known.

Two of 8 of us showed up. I was only able to unload a little.

At least all my desired give aways are now in one box.


----------



## Anaisin

guyaneseyankee said:


> I said I was going to stay with "natural" hair products, why am I buying these commercial products?



Because you're probably a product junkie lol


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Anaisin said:


> Because you're probably a product junkie lol


Maybe


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Sharpened said:


> The PJ bug got you, too?


 I see.....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

On damp hair, I applied leave-in, then sealed with butter, then applied styling cream: LBC. 

I saw this sequence on the Natty Naturals website. I like it so far!


----------



## Nightingale

I'm going to start styling my hair into 2 braids instead of my usual 5-8 braids. It will be faster to moisturize and rebraid, they are more wearable, and I'm more likely to wear braidout ponytails/updos rather than full braidouts.


----------



## LadyRaider

Another picture, another triangle head...  and after I let that woman cut my hair. Fix it, Jesus.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

LadyRaider said:


> View attachment 405195 Another picture, another triangle head...  and after I let that woman cut my hair. Fix it, Jesus.



Aw I like it!! It looks like my hair- triangle shape and all haha. I think it looks nice on you. It's rounded a bit on the sides so it's not too too geometric


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LadyRaider said:


> View attachment 405195 Another picture, another triangle head...  and after I let that woman cut my hair. Fix it, Jesus.


Aww you and your hair look pretty. It looks so touchably soft.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Will be wearing a twist out tomorrow. Hands will be popped. 'Tis all.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> On damp hair, I applied leave-in, then sealed with butter, then applied styling cream: LBC.
> 
> I saw this sequence on the Natty Naturals website. I like it so far!


That's sounds like a nice combination. 
 I have never tried creams or butters. I'm thinking of a way that I actually could use them 
But if it isn't broke, there's nothing to fix.  

Oh I just want some Ice Cream and pound cake! ..sorry, you mentioned cream and butter and I went nuts. 

Thinking out loud.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

You know the part in Forest Gump when he said "I think I'm done running now, I'm getting....a little tired" He said somethin like that. Well I felt like that after I saw I reached MBL .

Don't get me wrong, I'm not done growing it, but I can chill now. I'm done pulling it down In the back holding up a mirror to see behind me in the other mirror. SO, Ok Its long now whooptie-doo. I'm in the ("girl all  that's your hair?")club. Blah blah. 

Maybe now I can focus more on my eatting habit. .try ta manage THAT.


----------



## KinksAndInk

So I think I might actually like this Madam CJ Walker twist cream...a lot.


----------



## JosieLynn

IDK why I always do this to myself...I go on these protective style kicks and immediately start wishing my hair was out and watching every youtube video on the planet about hairstyles...just torturing myself smh. I know at the end of this kick i'll be draping but i'm so impatient with myself sometimes


----------



## Evolving78

I can't stand straightening videos with folks holding on to split ends and using too much product.


----------



## Evolving78

Coilystep said:


> I'm loving Cantu root rinse on my scalp and braids. It has a delightful tingle and a clean smell.


That burned my DD's scalp! Lol


----------



## LadyRaider

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Aww you and your hair look pretty. It looks so touchably soft.



Well that was after a day on a plane. I check the mirror and thought it was fine. But then the picture...Boom. Triangle. I hate it. Don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Sharpened

LadyRaider said:


> Well that was after a day on a plane. I check the mirror and thought it was fine. But then the picture...Boom. Triangle. I hate it. Don't know how to fix it.


More volume on top?


----------



## Coilystep

shortdub78 said:


> That burned my DD's scalp! Lol


Oh no sorry to hear that. Dh even tried and he's bald he liked it and then proceeded to put some on his beard


----------



## LadyRaider

Sharpened said:


> More volume on top?



Maybe if i use a pick and carry one with me?


----------



## Sharpened

LadyRaider said:


> Maybe if i use a pick and carry one with me?


Use a diffuser upside-down or sideways with a stron hold styling product?


----------



## Alma Petra

LadyRaider said:


> Maybe if i use a pick and carry one with me?


After your hair dries in a triangle, with your hands create a side part just following where the hair wants to naturally part (in-between clumps). The hair that now goes to the opposite direction will have better root lift.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LadyRaider said:


> View attachment 405195 Another picture, another triangle head...  and after I let that woman cut my hair. Fix it, Jesus.



I like it!


----------



## LadyRaider

Not great with second day hair, but this is how I start out... the triangle comes later.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LadyRaider said:


> View attachment 405265 Not great with second day hair, but this is how I start out... the triangle comes later.



I love it!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm eyeing the Qhemet Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee.

Back story:
The other day my hair felt pretty dry and was really frizzy. So, I needed to wash and style REALLY (read, _relatively_) fast: No time for my moisturizing poo bar (takes time to lather, apply in sections, etc.). And the plan was to skip DCing and just use a leave-in and styler and go!

So, I grabbed the only "non-serious" poo I have right now, the Camille Rose Naturals Ginger Rinse (all other poo is either chelating or DH's).

OMG! I forgot how kind-of-stripping that poo leaves my hair. After pooing, my hair was saying, "Please DC me! Please!" But I had not time for that! I really needed a product that could double as a leave-in and DC. The only thing I have like that is the Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee, which smells like strong hot chocolate, which I couldn't handle at that juncture. 

I ended up applying Curl Junkie leave-in and then having to add butter and cream (I wasn't planning to DO all of that because I was in a hurry).

I feel like if I had used the QCTDG and left it in, it might have been able to DEAL with the effects of the CRN Ginger Rinse. I've smelled the QMTCG, and despite the scary reviews about the smell, it smells alright to me. (They apparently fixed this?!??). I've heard the performance is similar to the QCTDG, *and it is listed as being usable as a detangler, a leave-in, OR a deep conditioner.* So I'm eyeing it for times like the other day. I guess I could have used the DevaCurl One Condition. But the QMTCG has better ingredients, including ayurvedic ones. Hmmm. ​


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair has been looking pretty thick lately. Idk what it is but I like it.


----------



## Evolving78

I straightened my DD's hair today... I feel like I have been in a fight! She was a very good and patient client, I was just on my feet too long.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Broccoli seed oil performs like a silicone?!??

Why didn't anybody tellllllll meeeeee?

Okay. That is my NEXT purchase.


----------



## Sharpened

My mother bought this book the year I moved out the house and my sister went natural years before I did (sis is a member *waves*):


----------



## Pygmy_puff

@Sharpened looks like a good read! Have you had a chance to read it yourself? What did you think?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Oh my goodness!

I loaded a video into YouTube to play in the background (with my headphones on) and proceeded browsing elsewhere. The video kicked off and I was like, "Oh, what . . . waitwait!: What am I _listening_ to right now?" Wooooo! The music is so suurrrrious for a hair product video. I've recovered now , but that touched my spirit. Just slightly. For a second.


----------



## Sharpened

Pygmy_puff said:


> @Sharpened looks like a good read! Have you had a chance to read it yourself? What did you think?


It has been over two decades since I read it, and it did not make much of an impact because the formatting of the book annoyed me. I remember the author talking about texturizing and I was done. My sister loved it and went natural right after high school.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh my goodness!
> 
> I loaded a video into YouTube to play in the background (with my headphones on) and proceeded browsing elsewhere. The video kicked off and I was like, "Oh, what . . . waitwait!: What am I _listening_ to right now?" Wooooo! The music is so suurrrrious for a hair product video. I've recovered now , but that touched my spirit. Just slightly. For a second.


 I like it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I still didn't get to see Good Hair by Chris Rock. I have to watch it. Someday.


----------



## MileHighDiva

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, @AgeinATL. I've watched about 5 NHJ videos, and I can't find it.
> 
> I think @MileHighDiva was the one who posted it a good while back. I'll ask her if she has any idea of what I'm referring to.
> 
> Hi, @MileHighDiva: Do you remember creating a thread that featured a video about not over detangling? Do you remember what video it was? I think it was NappyHeadedJojoba, but I could be wrong. Thanks  in advance for any insight. Blessings!


I don't recall.  Could it have been NappyFu?
Or, this one?

I'll try to re-watch them when I get home for the day, @YvetteWithJoy.


----------



## KinksAndInk

You ever read or watch someone's wash day routine and instantly get tired? Like full on, need a nap tired.  If my wash day ever becomes that... involved ...I'm shaving my head.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> You ever read or watch someone's wash day routine and instantly get tired? Like full on, need a nap tired.  If my wash day ever becomes that... involved ...I'm shaving my head.


Just swipe left


----------



## curlyTisME

I'm over curly hair! Back to straight and I'm thinking a cut as well.


----------



## divachyk

Hair seems to thrive on neglect.


----------



## imaginary

divachyk said:


> Hair seems to thrive on neglect.



Honestly, it's disrespectful.


----------



## kanozas

^^^^LOL


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MileHighDiva said:


> I don't recall.  Could it have been NappyFu?
> Or, this one?
> 
> I'll try to re-watch them when I get home for the day, @YvetteWithJoy.



Thanks, lady! Someone found it and posted it. Glad to see you.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> You ever read or watch someone's wash day routine and instantly get tired? Like full on, need a nap tired.  If my wash day ever becomes that... involved ...I'm shaving my head.



Nope.

I'm just grateful to have hair and to have reached my goal to get my wash day under 3 hours. Moving on to trying to get it under 2.5 hours now.

I started out watching Naptural85, so that kind of set a baseline for me to see a few steps.

And . . . There's a lady on YouTube with very long 4c hair and she has like a 2-day I don't know how many hours wash day routine: 
It's the longest, most involved hair routine I've ever seen. She defends herself as she's doing demoing and explaining it, I'm sure realizing that people are going to comment and beat her up, roll their eyes, tire and comment about it, etc. 

It never occurred to me to allow myself to tire over what _she _does to her own hair. I don't feel I can judge: I don't have her hands, skill set, or exact hair density, strand thinness, hair texture, etc. I don't know if she's having a blast watching TV while she DCs, or if she's learned that things just go better if she spreads things out over 2 days or what.​


----------



## GGsKin

Finally, some _me _time


----------



## Saludable84

AbsyBlvd said:


> Finally, some _me _time



That's a big finally because you are 5 whole hours ahead of me


----------



## GGsKin

I should be sleeping now but I'm getting my fix here instead


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm done air drying and my hair feels so good I want to cry. It feels like...like.....my scene of yarn?
...wool, ok it feels like wool. Looks like it too. 

DC'ed with Hollywood Beauty cholesterol and added some hydrolized keratin and hydrolized wheat protein. Was under heat cap for an hour or so. Just put some Wild Growth Oil on lol.
 I'm tryna make goals y'all.


----------



## Coilystep

Why oh why did I wait until midnight to start taking these braids out. Now I don't feel like finishing. I'm also supposed to be at spin class in the morning.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Coilystep said:


> Why oh why did I wait until midnight to start taking these braids out. Now I don't feel like finishing. I'm also supposed to be at spin class in the morning.


Skip the spin class, hair is more important. 

*Rolls over in bed, with bonnet on*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Coilystep said:


> Why oh why did I wait until midnight to start taking these braids out. Now I don't feel like finishing. I'm also supposed to be at spin class in the morning.





AdoraAdora24 said:


> Skip the spin class, hair is more important.
> 
> *Rolls over in bed, with bonnet on*



 @AdoraAdora24! 

@Coilystep, maybe if you can wear something on your head (large hat?) and do the spin class, you'll come back blood pumping to strongly finish your de-braiding.


----------



## Coilystep

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Skip the spin class, hair is more important.
> 
> *Rolls over in bed, with bonnet on*





YvetteWithJoy said:


> @AdoraAdora24!
> 
> @Coilystep, maybe if you can wear something on your head (large hat?) and do the spin class, you'll come back blood pumping to strongly finish your de-braiding.


Well I fell asleep.  I'm back up now back at it. I hope to be done in time for spin class. I really must go considering I skipped yesterday.  

@AdoraAdora24 healthy body healthy hair. So exercise and eating right are a huge component to my hair journey.


----------



## Anaisin

Why do cheap white owned/black marketed products smell so badly? Either a strong perfume smell or it simply stinks. Vo5, Suave and them have decent fragrances.


----------



## Sharpened

Anaisin said:


> Why do cheap white owned/black marketed products smell so badly? Either a strong perfume smell or it simply stinks. Vo5, Suave and them have decent fragrances.


You are not going to like the answer: the frequency of hair washing tradition.  The black vendors know that most of their customers are washing more frequently, using their bloody expensive product and scent according.


----------



## Anaisin

They have the gigantic black castor flaxseed oil eco now


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

So grateful!: This hair thing has gone from stressful to fun.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> So grateful!: This hair thing has gone from stressful to fun.


Right? Hair is fun. Wash days are fun too. Dc'ing is my favorite.  Oh wait..styling is tedious to me.


----------



## Napp

I was looking at my pictures of my natural hair before I started bkting and I question why I didn't like my hair back then. It was hard to deal with but it definitely had more life


----------



## Royalq

Any updates on Shea Moistures company sales? did their sales drop after the whole debacle?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Napp said:


> I was looking at my pictures of my natural hair before I started bkting and I question why I didn't like my hair back then. It was hard to deal with but it definitely had more life


Good Lord that's alotta body!! *Chris Rock voice*


----------



## KinksAndInk

I don't know why I seal my hair with anything other than APB's honey body glaze. I added some to a small section of my hair to test drying time against grapeseed oil. The APB section is butter soft.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I made a buy I felt was "strategic" but was not! It's my fault: I didn't run every single ingredient through the little safety database.

So now I'm thinking about having PayPal cancel it, since it hasn't been shipped and the company said they'll get back to me TUESDAY.

Will PayPal be okay with that, I wonder.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I made a buy I felt was "strategic" but was not! It's my fault: I didn't run every single ingredient through the little safety database.
> 
> So now I'm thinking about having PayPal cancel it, since it hasn't been shipped and the company said they'll get back to me TUESDAY.
> 
> Will PayPal be okay with that, I wonder.


What product and what ingredient?


----------



## niknakmac

Let me tell yall about my hair this morning.....

Yesterday I wet my hair added some setting lotion and she butter to my hair and braided it up for a braid out this morning.  Why did I wake up this morning with hair that was still wet?  I sat under the dryer for 30 minutes and then started taking them down....why tf was my hair still wet?  I had to take them down at this point and get on with my day.  The pattern looked really pretty but humidty plus damp hair meant that my hair would blow up by the time I parked my car and walked into the office.  Parking is about a block away.

I am blaming the lottabody texturizing setting lotion.  It was my first time using it and I think it just kept my hair wet . I loved the soft defintion but I don't have 2 days to wait for my hair to dry.  I will stick with the foaming mousse.  What does all this mean?  I will have to do my hair again...tomorrow or wednesday.  This sucks because i like doing my hair only once a week and then letting the style evolve.

Oh what time did I get to the office today?  10:30! Soooo late.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> What product and what ingredient?




It's the linked HairRules product: https://hairrules.com/products/kinky-curling-cream.

One of the ingredients toward the end behaves like formaldehyde. Can't remember which: I was copying and pasting from the list to check safety, and one was not good at all. I was going to deal with the mineral oil, 'cones, etc.

The company gave me a refund, though, so it turned out alright. 

ETA: I forgot that I did not use PayPal. So glad for the refund before the product was shipped and needed returning.


----------



## melahnee

I saw my cousin's stupid wife for the first time since I cut my hair... she looked at me with the dumbest look(the kind that makes you wanna slap a B) and said.. WHAT DID YOU DO TO YOUR LONG, BLONDE HAIR??
I said........... obviously I cut it. She said why?? Umm cause I wanted to, obviously 
She was like omg, what did you do? What were you thinking?! Staring at me like I had made the dumbest decision in my entire life!
I looked at her when an equally dumb look and said girl please, what have you done to YOUR hair? Cut that matted mess off already and get over my hair. 
She proceeded to tell me how she has so much hair. I laughed and said yeah girl I can tell 
Excited for these next couple of months to go by when she'll be obsessing over my hair and how fast it grows again. dummy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Wow.

I'm trying to figure out why I like my definition so much today. The day before I wore my hair all day in a ponytail, laden with a conditioner that can function as a RO, DC, or LI according to a hairstylist that put me onto it (DevaCurl One Condition). Then the next day I rinsed it out almost completely, applied Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker basically using the rake and praying hands methods, and ponytailed.

I took down my ponytail this morning, planning to wash and DC and style and all that, but I loved my definition an stretch so much that I just fluffed and shaped and wore it.

So now I'm trying to figure out: Was it just the gel on almost-naked hair that did it, or was it ALSO that I wore a very conditioning product for like 12 or 18 hours or something like that?


----------



## curlyTisME

Def want to get my ends professionally trimmed before I do any time of protective styling. I am planning ahead for the fall now. Sew ins will be the go to, plus I have found an amazing stylist who I can trust to maintain my hair under the weave.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

curlyTisME said:


> Def want to get my ends professionally trimmed before I do any time of protective styling. I am planning ahead for the fall now. Sew ins will be the go to, plus I have found an amazing stylist who I can trust to maintain my hair under the weave.


I'm weird about stylists trimming ends. I hope it goes supper well for you.  If someone said "Adora, I'll pay you $1,000 to trim your ends " Lol lol NO.


----------



## Lute

Took out my cornrows yesterday. I know my hair grew from an 1/2 inch to almost a full inch in some places. After having  the ends of my hair ripped out when I got my cornrows in June. I need to look for a new place even though there right down the block from me (soooo convienent -_-).

In the meantime I'm going to focus on gaining length  I feel like I've plateaued for the past few years. So far I've done the following within the past 2-3 months.

1.  Adding a heavy oil or butter to the ends of my hair.
2. Pre-pooing/ finger detangling my hair with coconut oil
3. Adding a deep conditioner after every wash day.
4. Every two to three months do an protein treatment with either a constructor or aphogee treatment.

My go to style has always been two strand twists. Unfortunately I don't know how to cornrow. So I'm going to bounce over to the twist/braid bun challenge to get more info. It's already to late to join so I will lurk...

But I feel like I always seem to lose hair when I take down my twists due to my ends getting tangled together and then trying to separate them.


----------



## Colocha

@Lute, how long is your hair? Can you do big twists? My ends used to tangle together too when my hair was shorter and I had to do small twists. I had to soak my ends in olive oil to get them to separate. Now I do really large ones instead.


----------



## PJaye

Lute said:


> Took out my cornrows yesterday. I know my hair grew from an 1/2 inch to almost a full inch in some places. After having  the ends of my hair ripped out when I got my cornrows in June. I need to look for a new place even though there right down the block from me (soooo convienent -_-).
> 
> In the meantime I'm going to focus on gaining length  I feel like I've plateaued for the past few years. So far I've done the following within the past 2-3 months.
> 
> 1.  Adding a heavy oil or butter to the ends of my hair.
> 2. Pre-pooing/ finger detangling my hair with coconut oil
> 3. Adding a deep conditioner after every wash day.
> 4. Every two to three months do an protein treatment with either a constructor or aphogee treatment.
> 
> My go to style has always been two strand twists. Unfortunately I don't know how to cornrow. So I'm going to bounce over to the twist/braid bun challenge to get more info. It's already to late to join so I will lurk...
> 
> But I feel like I always seem to lose hair when I take down my twists due to my ends getting tangled together and then trying to separate them.



My ends do the same thing, so years ago I tried a different technique - I never braid/twist all the way to the end.  Instead, I stop approximately an inch or two above and smooth them out before folding them and securing them with a snap clip (you can also lightly wrap them around a satin roller).  Doing this results in a twofold outcome that I prefer:  (1) it allows me to protect my ends from tangling; and (2) gives my ends a curl that prevents them from becoming stick straight.  Heavy sealing with a butter, pomade or grease and smoothing them afterward also prevents my ends from becoming tangled and mangled.

FWIW, making sure that the braider keeps each of the three braid sections detangled while braiding helps immensely.  She's supposed to stop one or two times mid-braid and detangle before continuing.  This method takes longer, but ensures that she isn't braiding slightly tangled hair.  Plus, when this is done while braiding, you will find that the hair is ultra smooth and much easier to detangle and separate when it's time to unbraid/take it down.  Also, incorporating multiple lighter protein treatments rather than one heavy treatment and see how your hair fares.  HTH and I wish you the best with your new routine!


----------



## vevster

This combo worked really well on my 3c/4a fine textured hair.


Pre Poo / Detangle Alikay Naturals Avocado Deep Conditioner
Shampoo: Design Essentials Almond and Avocado Shampoo
Deep Condition: Naturelle Grow's Mango & Coconut Water Deep Conditioner
Stylers:

Spritz Obia's Curl Hydrating Leave IN.
Shea Moisture's Extra Moisture Detangling Leave In
*Lush's R&B cream on ends! *I prefer this on wet hair than dry hair!!!
Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibisicus Mousse


My hair was defined, and hydrated! Got compliments at work...


----------



## Lute

Colocha said:


> @Lute, how long is your hair? Can you do big twists? My ends used to tangle together too when my hair was shorter and I had to do small twists. I had to soak my ends in olive oil to get them to separate. Now I do really large ones instead.



 My  hair in the back part of my head is touching top of bsl. The  hair near the crown  touches my shoulders.  Sides of my hair is apl. I think I  can do thicker twists but it makes it look scalpy. Also they don't last as long. Usually if I make the twists thinner they can last for about 2 close to 3 if I push it but I don't have the patience to take them out.

I'm going to try and see if I do them thicker tonight.

@PJaye  I'll will try that technique with the ends of my hair.

With the hair braiding situation. The braider I had didn't give two boos boos about doing that.   I thought she was going to do that. but she kept on attacking me with the blowdryer cause my hair isn't like perm straight. Which is very difficult for me to achieve as a 4 a/b natural when I try to blow dryer my hair straight..


----------



## PJaye

Lute said:


> My  hair in the back part of my head is touching top of bsl. The  hair near the crown  touches my shoulders.  Sides of my hair is apl. I think I  can do thicker twists but it makes it look scalpy. Also they don't last as long. Usually if I make the twists thinner they can last for about 2 close to 3 if I push it but I don't have the patience to take them out.
> 
> I'm going to try and see if I do them thicker tonight.
> 
> @PJaye  I'll will try that technique with the ends of my hair.
> 
> With the hair braiding situation. The braider I had didn't give two boos boos about doing that.   I thought she was going to do that. but she kept on attacking me with the blowdryer cause my hair isn't like perm straight. Which is very difficult for me to achieve as a 4 a/b natural when I try to blow dryer my hair straight..



That's unfortunate.  Any real braider knows that the optimal conditions for braiding is on textured, un-straightened, clean, non-greasy hair.  Back in the day, everyone knew that no one would touch a straightened or relaxed head of hair for braiding.  For the life of me, I cannot understand why they beat the stew out of the hair before braiding it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

PJaye said:


> That's unfortunate.  Any real braider knows that the optimal conditions for braiding is on textured, un-straightened, clean, non-greasy hair.  Back in the day, everyone knew that no one would touch a straightened or relaxed head of hair for braiding.  For the life of me, I cannot understand why they beat the stew out of the hair before braiding it.


I agree. The stylist that do that are unlearned about black hair or they plainly don't care about it. I personally think some of them love to see a head full of hair just so they can Jack it up. Heat on my head?...just to braid it?

*gets up outta chair* "I didn't sign up for this!!" Kevin Hart voice.


----------



## fifi134

melahnee said:


> I saw my cousin's stupid wife for the first time since I cut my hair... she looked at me with the dumbest look(the kind that makes you wanna slap a B) and said.. WHAT DID YOU DO TO YOUR LONG, BLONDE HAIR??
> I said........... obviously I cut it. She said why?? Umm cause I wanted to, obviously
> She was like omg, what did you do? What were you thinking?! Staring at me like I had made the dumbest decision in my entire life!
> I looked at her when an equally dumb look and said girl please, what have you done to YOUR hair? Cut that matted mess off already and get over my hair.
> She proceeded to tell me how she has so much hair. I laughed and said yeah girl I can tell
> Excited for these next couple of months to go by when she'll be obsessing over my hair and how fast it grows again. dummy.



I have a family member like this...I cut and color my hair very often and because my hair is like teflon, it grows back healthy with no issues. Meanwhile, she's taking all types of hair growth pills, buying all kinds of products, and her hair is still short and brittle.

It's just projection but I don't mind. I know my hair's poppin and you will deal


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I want to see a long haired natural. . . .  IN PERSON. 

I wanna some long type 4 hair at Shoprite.  I wanna see some fluffed Roll-N-Tucks at CVS, some big nappy buns with coiled edges at BurgerKing and some puffy flat twists at Kmart. I want that to be the norm...along with world peace.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I want to see a long haired natural. . . .  IN PERSON.
> 
> I wanna some long type 4 hair at Shoprite.  I wanna see some fluffed Roll-N-Tucks at CVS, some big nappy buns with coiled edges at BurgerKing and some puffy flat twists at Kmart. I want that to be the norm...along with world peace.



Adora, you're adorable. I'm so glad you're here on the hair board (again).


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Adora, you're adorable. I'm so glad you're here on the hair board (again).


 aww shucks....thank you very kindly Ms. Yvette .


----------



## faithVA

Lute said:


> Took out my cornrows yesterday. I know my hair grew from an 1/2 inch to almost a full inch in some places. After having  the ends of my hair ripped out when I got my cornrows in June. I need to look for a new place even though there right down the block from me (soooo convienent -_-).
> 
> In the meantime I'm going to focus on gaining length  I feel like I've plateaued for the past few years. So far I've done the following within the past 2-3 months.
> 
> 1.  Adding a heavy oil or butter to the ends of my hair.
> 2. Pre-pooing/ finger detangling my hair with coconut oil
> 3. Adding a deep conditioner after every wash day.
> 4. Every two to three months do an protein treatment with either a constructor or aphogee treatment.
> 
> My go to style has always been two strand twists. Unfortunately I don't know how to cornrow. So I'm going to bounce over to the twist/braid bun challenge to get more info. It's already to late to join so I will lurk...
> 
> But I feel like I always seem to lose hair when I take down my twists due to my ends getting tangled together and then trying to separate them.


It's never too late to  join any challenge I'm hosting.  Feel free to come on over and ask questions. There may be some ladies that can point you in the right direction.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Have to take a badge pic for my new job Thursday. I need to figure out how I want to wear my hair. Sleek bun, wash n go or twist n curl...and maybe I'll refresh my color. Since my hair will always be in a bun or pinned up so maybe I'll go with something out for the pic...


----------



## melahnee

fifi134 said:


> I have a family member like this...I cut and color my hair very often and because my hair is like teflon, it grows back healthy with no issues. Meanwhile, she's taking all types of hair growth pills, buying all kinds of products, and her hair is still short and brittle.
> 
> It's just projection but I don't mind. I know my hair's poppin and you will deal



I wouldn't have minded if she would have asked without giving me a stank look and just left it at that, lol. I also just don't like her. I've heard her shade black girls/black hair before and I haven't forgotten or forgiven her for it, not that she even apologized. Not to mention her messican hair is an actual complete mess she's been growing for the past decade and can't get past her shoulders..and it looks ugly.


----------



## MzSwift

So I  want to install mini kinky twist extensions in my hair for a long term PS. Has anyone ever done mini/micro extensions on long hair? How long did it take and how was your hair afterwards?

I put in small braids back in 2015 for a romantic getaway and that took me 25 hrs to install. That's why I want to do twists this time because they're faster to install and take down.

ETA: My hair is mainly MBL (2nd to last rib bone) with some WL (bottom rib bone) areas.


----------



## Cattypus1

I made a terrible mistake...I cleaned my bathroom vanity counter (I had taken up 2/3 of it with my product stash) and organized my stash under the counter and now it looks like I can use more product (smdh)


----------



## Colocha

I have a tentative wedding to go to in September and I want to try new stuff. I used to wear big fluffy curls when I was relaxed and the product junkie forces have all aligned to lead me to buy the stuff to do this style:

(Green perms rods on blow dried hair)

How it came out is how I would wear my hair every day if I could. If this works, I'm not averse to blow drying my hair weekly to achieve this as a regular style.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Colocha said:


> I have a tentative wedding to go to in September and I want to try new stuff. I used to wear big fluffy curls when I was relaxed and the product junkie forces have all aligned to lead me to buy the stuff to do this style:
> 
> (Green perms rods on blow dried hair)
> 
> How it came out is how I would wear my hair every day if I could. If this works, I'm not averse to blow drying my hair weekly to achieve this as a regular style.



This is pretty, I hope it works out for you


----------



## KinksAndInk

I plan on hiding my hair as much as possible this winter. Have a million styles saved on Pinterest and I think I'm going to attempt to crochet a beanie today and line it with satin.


----------



## Lissa0821

I took my cornrows out to wash my hair today. It was a cute braid out until I get to those heat damaged ends. Just a heads full 1/2 to 1 inch pieces all over. I truly had enough today and comensed to cut them off. It felt good to get rid of them. I am going completely cut them today after I wash  your hair while it is damp. I can better see where the curl and straight hair meets. I know my hair may be lopsided but I am OK with that for now since I most wear ponytails and buns for the summer.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was trying the X21 spray and the leave in spray from APB. I think I need to go back to the X21 cream and the APB Oil. But first, I need to get at these ends man.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Miss Kane Had me laughing hard as hayle when I got my package (16 oz of Marula and Honey  and the Lotus Wash.). I felt like I was unwrapping one of those Russian nesting dolls. In my head I heard:
 

Here's the package


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@Sharpened!!! 

Broccoli seed oil!!!!

Thank you. I love it!


----------



## Saludable84

@ItsMeLilLucky nothing in that package is busting it wide if she can't wrap it up right and keep it from moving!


----------



## halee_J

Why am I watching big chop vids on YT? Ive been airdrying for the last few weeks but I need to rollerset or im gonna chop off this hair. And I have done enough bc's to know Im not about that awkard-cant-quite-get-into-a-scrunchie life. Been there done that bought the t-shirt and im done.  If I can't bun I feel lost.


----------



## kanozas

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It's the linked HairRules product: https://hairrules.com/products/kinky-curling-cream.
> 
> One of the ingredients toward the end behaves like formaldehyde. Can't remember which: I was copying and pasting from the list to check safety, and one was not good at all. I was going to deal with the mineral oil, 'cones, etc.
> 
> The company gave me a refund, though, so it turned out alright.
> 
> ETA: I forgot that I did not use PayPal. So glad for the refund before the product was shipped and needed returning.



WOW!  Mid-page list...smh

https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/hairsalons/formaldehyde_in_products.html


----------



## GGsKin

Maybe it's the season, or the MSM and new collagen I'm taking, or dusting by the moon (for thickening last time I did it) but while refreshing my wng today, I noticed a good few new coils.


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Sharpened!!!
> 
> Broccoli seed oil!!!!
> 
> Thank you. I love it!


You're welcome, but I give @snoop the credit for describing it. So, does it behave like a silicone or serum? I have not tried mine yet due to Derma-E oil giving me a serendipitous shock and I need to double check to make sure the shed decrease is sustainable.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> You're welcome, but I give @snoop the credit for describing it. So, does it behave like a silicone or serum? I have not tried mine yet due to Derma-E oil giving me a serendipitous shock and I need to double check to make sure the shed decrease is sustainable.



@snoop, thanks!!! I love broccoli seed oil.

It is so sad that I can't tell you because I've never tried a serum and I've never used a product with a great amount of silicone!!! LOL!

I can say that the broccoli seed oil seems to be both absorbing into AND coating my hair . . . it's giving me shine . . . and my hair is soft. I'm excited to use it in a AVJ-B-C-O (aloe Vera juice-butter-cream-oil) twist out.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm  not big on regretting things......,but.

OH HOW I WISH, that I had went back natural sooner. Will this regret ever fade? I love my hair that I just want more.

Every month that passes brings me 1/2" more of this lovely wool.
July,August, September....BRING ON THE WOOL!

 New goal: 21"

*Thanks the Father in heaven for what has already grown *


----------



## Evolving78

I don't wanna moisturize and deal anymore.  Maybe I can get there by next year.  But I always used oil sheen.


----------



## Miss Kane

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Miss Kane Had me laughing hard as hayle when I got my package (16 oz of Marula and Honey  and the Lotus Wash.). I felt like I was unwrapping one of those Russian nesting dolls. In my head I heard:
> View attachment 406067
> 
> Here's the package
> View attachment 406069




Lol! Thanks for ordering, Sis.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Miss Kane said:


> Lol! Thanks for ordering, Sis.


Thanks for making the good stuff, you've made it so easy to get hooked


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I had every intention of flat ironing my hair today. I cowashed and let my hair air dry for a bit, then blow dried on cool, and air dried a bit more since my hair was still damp. Before I knew it, 1pm showed its happy tail up and I had to get dressed for work


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Thanks for the *Jedi mind* nudge, @Sharpened.  I hope you are well!

I went ahead and joined the 2017 Use Up Your Stash challenge. 

There, I posted:

a picture of a box of products I'm trying to sell on FB before I end up giving the box away at a local product swap on August 13th
a table listing the current staples in my rotation in a column next to the products in the same category that I own, plan to use, but don't plan to replenish . . . and
a picture of most of the products in the table, except for samples.
These are the two posts in that thread:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2017-use-up-the-stash-challenge.807511/page-7#post-24065419
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2017-use-up-the-stash-challenge.807511/page-7#post-24065349
It was good to go through everything and type it all out: I forgot I had that DevaCurl Supercream and Arc Angel. I need to play with them a little bit to see how they perform for twist-outs.


----------



## Sharpened

@YvetteWithJoy glad to be of service.


----------



## sarumoki

I just saw this thread on reddit about relaxers that just made me want to cry. I'm not even relaxed anymore, but still. Haven't these people heard of LHCF?



> They are very dangerous. The way they work is you put it all over your hair/scalp, and when it starts to burn you HAVE to wash it out, or your hair follicles will start to disintegrate (that's how it turns your hair from curly to straight). I've gotten burns, scabs, and scars from them.
> 
> Then it's like "oh well I'll just get a professional to do it", but it's like $60 to $100 per appointment. And that's every 4 - 6 weeks.





> Well it depends on who's doing it and your hair texture... but that's how it was done when I was a kid. They told me to let me know when it started to burn and that's when they would wash it out.





> I'm a hairstylist and I was taught to relax the mid length first... especially if it was done at home, it'll melt.


----------



## Sharpened

sarumoki said:


> I just saw this thread on reddit about relaxers that just made me want to cry. I'm not even relaxed anymore, but still. Haven't these people heard of LHCF?


Ooo
Mmm
Geeee!

Somebody give these people a link.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm going to a natural hair meetup tonight to meet people for the first time, and my hair might not be on point. 

Oh, well.  It's healthy, and it's there. 

On another note: I have officially fatigued myself hair-wise at the moment. So . . . time to pull back a bit.  It's a GOOD THING I have found products that do my hair very well, so that I can try to put hair care on cruise control for a bit. 

Ponytails, diffused wash-and-go's, and simple two-strand twists for a while it is, then.


----------



## Nightingale

I went into my spare room this afternoon and discovered my LCL Beauty dryer's hinged hood had been broken off.  I rarely use it, so there is no telling when the damage occurred. Hubby is playing dumb and my  4 year old son just gives me big eyes when I question him. The dryer was 5 years old and as I mentioned before, rarely used, so rather than being angry I'm just resigned . 

In other news, my braidout is looking super cute today and I've already received a few compliments.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@rileypak, my gently used products are selling! 

Do you have tips for how I can best send/sell things to people via PayPal?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bibliophile

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *I'm eyeing the Qhemet Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee.*
> 
> Back story:
> The other day my hair felt pretty dry and was really frizzy. So, I needed to wash and style REALLY (read, _relatively_) fast: No time for my moisturizing poo bar (takes time to lather, apply in sections, etc.). And the plan was to skip DCing and just use a leave-in and styler and go!
> 
> So, I grabbed the only "non-serious" poo I have right now, the Camille Rose Naturals Ginger Rinse (all other poo is either chelating or DH's).
> 
> OMG! I forgot how kind-of-stripping that poo leaves my hair. After pooing, my hair was saying, "Please DC me! Please!" But I had not time for that! I really needed a product that could double as a leave-in and DC. The only thing I have like that is the Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee, which smells like strong hot chocolate, which I couldn't handle at that juncture.
> 
> I ended up applying Curl Junkie leave-in and then having to add butter and cream (I wasn't planning to DO all of that because I was in a hurry).
> 
> I feel like if I had used the QCTDG and left it in, it might have been able to DEAL with the effects of the CRN Ginger Rinse. I've smelled the QMTCG, and despite the scary reviews about the smell, it smells alright to me. (They apparently fixed this?!??). I've heard the performance is similar to the QCTDG, *and it is listed as being usable as a detangler, a leave-in, OR a deep conditioner.* So I'm eyeing it for times like the other day. I guess I could have used the DevaCurl One Condition. *But the QMTCG has better ingredients, including ayurvedic ones. *Hmmm. ​



 I have been using the Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee since its debut. It is an excellent multipurpose product. My hair stays soft, supple & shiny for _days. _At my current length MTDG is too expensive to rinse out. 

You should get it.You won't regret it.


----------



## Saludable84

A girl at work wants to big chop her hair. It's already short (Monica when she first came out). Of course all the girls she was talking to are natural. But we don't need her to be scared, so we are advising her to ease into it. 

Sometimes, when you are already there, you forget what that road was like. I'm happy she has support for her decision.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm going to a natural hair meetup tonight to meet people for the first time, and my hair might not be on point.
> 
> Oh, well.  It's healthy, and it's there.
> 
> On another note: I have officially fatigued myself hair-wise at the moment. So . . . time to pull back a bit.  It's a GOOD THING I have found products that do my hair very well, so that I can try to put hair care on cruise control for a bit.
> 
> Ponytails, diffused wash-and-go's, and simple two-strand twists for a while it is, then.


@ the first statement:  I know the annoyance you must be feeling about that. Plan a picnic and boom here comes rain. Buns work in cases like this.

On a fake note: I'm not all into makeup and eye lashes,  but Marley hair  can be a time saver when you want a really nice bun. You don't have to have it "out" for the sake of a meet up.  I'm just saying .


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Dang I need to wake up early to do my hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bibliophile said:


> I have been using the Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee since its debut. It is an excellent multipurpose product. My hair stays soft, supple & shiny for _days. _At my current length MTDG is too expensive to rinse out.
> 
> You should get it.You won't regret it.



 Thank you for posting, lady!

I got it, and it was a SMART purchase. I was starting to wonder (I'm current psychologically in a "streamline! cut! cut!" mode because I've tired myself out a little with trialing), but, yes you are RIGHT: It is niiiiiiiiiice.  Especially with the ayurvedic ingredients! Mmm hmm!

Case in point: They other day I THOUGHT I was going to have time to wash, DC, and gel for a wash-and-go. NOPE! Had to stop in the middle. Well, I was trialing the QMTCG as my detangler, so I just left it in as a DC, ponytailed, and began my day. PERFECT! Basically my hair just DC'd all day, and I was a-okay with that, even though it wasn't the initial plan, and especially with the ayurvedic ingredients. My hair was LOVELY on rinse-out (I left a little in), and my wash and go later on was the BOMB!

I realize that I can completely cut out the DevaCurl Decadence One Condition  now that I have a dedicated cowash along with the multi-tasking QMTCG. And I like the smell!!!

I'm so thankful for your post. It really affirmed me.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bibliophile said:


> I have been using the Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee since its debut. It is an excellent multipurpose product. My hair stays soft, supple & shiny for _days. _At my current length MTDG is too expensive to rinse out.
> 
> You should get it.You won't regret it.



 at you hiding from behind that curtain!!! You're too cute.


----------



## GGsKin

Why has customs been holding my APB delivery hostage for the past 4 DAYS!!!! Just hurry up and send me my email/ text so I can pay, and receive my package already. Urghhh!!!!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want to order something but my schedule is a mess so I don't want to take any chances and have things sitting in the sweltering heat for hours. I could ask my neighbor to grab it but she's not always home either. I'll just buy on the ground or shop my stash until my schedule changes.


----------



## Sharpened

DH agrees; this is the best condition my hair has been in since I have been married - over 20 flippin' years. Now, I just need to get the rest of me together. Baby steps, baby steps...


----------



## Colocha

Bibliophile said:


> I have been using the Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee since its debut. It is an excellent multipurpose product. My hair stays soft, supple & shiny for _days. _At my current length MTDG is too expensive to rinse out.
> 
> You should get it.You won't regret it.


I'm curious now as well. Do you use it as a DC and then leave it in afterward? The ingredients look really yummy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I just sold 3 gently used products on FB!

What what!!! 

From the purchaser's reaction, I can tell I didn't charge enough ($4 each plus the $8 to cover shipping). But if I continue selling at THIS rate, I will make money on products I was planning to give or throw away. 

Then I can justify trying that Mane Choice Pink Lemonade and Coconut whatever whatever cream for wngs and twist outs. Maybe.


----------



## rileypak

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Then I can justify trying that Mane Choice Pink Lemonade and Coconut whatever whatever cream for wngs and twist outs. Maybe.


Fair warning about the Pink Lemonade line (if you haven't smelled it already), it is very very very scented. I have the body wash and it's like I'm dunking myself in Country Time Pink Lemonade every time I shower. Not sure how potent the hair products are (I only have the body wash) but just wanted to give you a heads up.


----------



## Evolving78

rileypak said:


> Fair warning about the Pink Lemonade line (if you haven't smelled it already), it is very very very scented. I have the body wash and it's like I'm dunking myself in Country Time Pink Lemonade every time I shower. Not sure how potent the hair products are (I only have the body wash) but just wanted to give you a heads up.


I would like to know what body wash that is?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

rileypak said:


> Fair warning about the Pink Lemonade line (if you haven't smelled it already), it is very very very scented. I have the body wash and it's like I'm dunking myself in Country Time Pink Lemonade every time I shower. Not sure how potent the hair products are (I only have the body wash) but just wanted to give you a heads up.



Phew! Thanks. I could kiss you!

I won't purchase until the Twist Assist cream I have is gone, but I will be on the lookout for that. That could be headache-inducing.


----------



## rileypak

shortdub78 said:


> I would like to know what body wash that is?


Mane Choice Pink Lemonade & Coconut Body Wash


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

That "Play Stupid Games, Win Stupid Prizes" thread has me in a devilishly humorous mood.

Then I click on this video, and the first 9 seconds have me just tickled. Time to prepare for work.

*tickled!*

5:48 - 5:58 . .  tickled again! I'm not going to finish it. 

*too tickled*


----------



## Anaisin




----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Dang I need to wake up early to do my hair.


I was up early but I didn't do my hair It's too hot in my apartment. I might as well wait until it cools down a bit.


----------



## halee_J

Anaisin said:


> View attachment 406261


----------



## Bibliophile

Colocha said:


> I'm curious now as well. Do you use it as a DC and then leave it in afterward? The ingredients look really yummy.



Yes. To me Qhemet Biologics products are rich and very moisturizing.
I shampoo, rinse, blot hair until damp* then apply MTDG. Next I DC with my Gold'n'Hot heat cap for 20 minutes. Then I leave it in, apply a lightweight oil and gel then style.

*The instructions are to apply on wet hair. My low porosity strands repel water; so I blot before applying products.


----------



## Colocha

Bibliophile said:


> Yes. To me Qhemet Biologics products are rich and very moisturizing.
> I shampoo, rinse, blot hair until damp* then apply MTDG. Next I DC with my Gold'n'Hot heat cap for 20 minutes. Then I leave it in, apply a lightweight oil and gel then style.
> 
> *The instructions are to apply on wet hair. My low porosity strands repel water; so I blot before applying products.


Thank you!!! I'll try this and the amla heavy cream once I run out of some of my other products.


----------



## Napp

I went back to bkting. It seems like I'm not ready to go natural yet


----------



## Dee-Licious

The hair twist cream does not have a strong scent. I used it last night and never really smelled anything. 


YvetteWithJoy said:


> Phew! Thanks. I could kiss you!
> 
> I won't purchase until the Twist Assist cream I have is gone, but I will be on the lookout for that. That could be headache-inducing.


t


----------



## Anaisin

This lady has small box braids in and she did a "growth" update a few days after installing talking about she used her hair growth products. 


Umm... I'm pretty sure that's not growth, that's slippage because of the tiny sections of hair she used in comparison to the braid hair. Her entire hairline looks like it's about to fall out. She snatched every little piece of hair and added extensions

I like having edges too much.


----------



## Bibliophile

So I had a Sally Beauty coupon for a free* product. I got this:
  
I almost got the buttercream but it had sillicones.

I had my eyes on the CR Lavender gel and refresher mist, but they were $12.99 & $11.99 respectively. The mist has ivy extract; an anti-inflammatory and antioxidant ingredient.

*The product must cost $10 or less.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Dear Summer,

Please go away so that I can try a roller set. We are cool and every thing, and I like how you're helping my hair stay moisturized And I like how your heat is giving me lil growth spurts and everything like that, But your humidity is holding me back.

 I don't like how your humidity swiped my lil  Lo'real  face powder off. I already don't wear makeup and your making sure of that huh. In 50 days I'll be saying happy trails to yooou.

Respectfully,

Adora.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bibliophile said:


> So I had a Sally Beauty coupon for a free* product. I got this:
> View attachment 406311 View attachment 406313
> I almost got the buttercream but it had sillicones.
> 
> I had my eyes on the CR Lavender gel and refresher mist, but they were $12.99 & $11.99 respectively. The mist has ivy extract; an anti-inflammatory and antioxidant ingredient.
> 
> *The product must cost $10 or less.


Bibliophile I don't know about the product, but your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## KinkyRN

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @rileypak, my gently used products are selling!
> 
> Do you have tips for how I can best send/sell things to people via PayPal?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Where are you selling these items?


----------



## Bibliophile

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Bibliophile I don't know about the product, but your hair is gorgeous.



Thank you @AdoraAdora24 
I saw pictures of your hair and was


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinkyRN said:


> Where are you selling these items?



When I got back on FB to participate in a hair growth study, I saw a FB swap group. I joined, not to swap, but to sell. A lot of the people in the group swap, but if you read all the group updates, you learn that selling is now permitted.

Whatever I still have on August 13th is getting donated at a local natural hair swap meet up.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bibliophile said:


> Thank you @AdoraAdora24
> I saw pictures of your hair and was


What?? Lol what pictures lol? *cough* wait...what?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

AdoraAdora24 said:


> What?? Lol what pictures lol? *cough* wait...what?


Oh!!, you must mean my humidity touched Bantu knot out in my avatar lol. I tried.

Thank you !!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I did not know that I would have less tangles if I used coconut oil as a sealer. Hair literally slips out of any knots formed. Wow.

 I hardly had knots, but NOW I really won't have any. My hair looks blacker too! I had that coconut oil for about two years just sitting there. What made me open it?......I don't know.

I'm so glad I reached for it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I did not know that I would have less tangles if I used coconut oil as a sealer. Hair literally slips out of any knots formed. Wow.
> 
> I hardly had knots, but NOW I really won't have any. My hair looks blacker too! I had that coconut oil for about two years just sitting there. What made me open it?......I don't know.
> 
> I'm so glad I reached for it.


Don't you just love lightbulb moments? Then you get a little mad like "why didn't I try this a long time ago!"


----------



## shasha8685

Every time I feel like my hair isn't growing much, something always shakes me to my senses...

First, my stretched hair is APL-ish.

And now, my puff is big as heck compared to this time last year. Even my friends noticed it!


----------



## Royalq

My hair is so soft right now. My ends feel soft too but are a bit bushy.


----------



## Colocha

That feel when you realize your hair is the same length as your first hair idol (tiajonay 3 years ago) but you never noticed because you just kept getting new idols with longer hair (Efficiently Natural).


----------



## Lute

I really want to do mini braids with my own hair. But I'm afraid it won't look good or I'll have the patience to do it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lute said:


> I really want to do mini braids with my own hair. But I'm afraid it won't look good or I'll have the patience to do it.


 I did them with my own hair when I was natural. It helped so much that I blowdried my hair before I started cause my natural hair was thick. Almost as soon I finished parting, it disappeared. I had to put clips around the parts so I could finish braiding lol. It did take a few days, but if you're a relatively fast braider, it probably won't take you as long as it took me.


----------



## Lissa0821

I put crotchet braids in my hair for the first time on Thursday and I loved it.  Looking forward to perfecting my over all technique over time so I can wear them for two to three weeks at a time.


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair is at such an awkward length. I can't wait to gain a few more inches so that I can put it in a bunch. Patience.


----------



## snoop

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @snoop, thanks!!! I love broccoli seed oil.
> 
> *It is so sad that I can't tell you because I've never tried a serum and I've never used a product with a great amount of silicone!!! LOL!*
> 
> I can say that the broccoli seed oil seems to be both absorbing into AND coating my hair . . . it's giving me shine . . . and my hair is soft. I'm excited to use it in a AVJ-B-C-O (aloe Vera juice-butter-cream-oil) twist out.



@Sharpened  The bold is the same for me.  I don't have anything to compare it to except for other oils.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Colocha said:


> That feel when you realize your hair is the same length as your first hair idol (tiajonay 3 years ago) but you never noticed because you just kept getting new idols with longer hair (Efficiently Natural).


This is so true! When I focus more on my OWN hair I don't compare.....as much.


----------



## CodeRed

Bibliophile said:


> So I had a Sally Beauty coupon for a free* product





















Why you got one and I didn't?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

CodeRed said:


> Why you got one and I didn't?



These memes and this post made me holler out LOUD!!!


----------



## Royalq

I did a braid out on my hair. Put orange perm rods on the ends. I cornrowed (or tried too) and continued to plait. It came out soo pretty. everyone was complimenting me. So sorry for the massive pics. Photobucket has been really annoying lately
ETA: Photobucket took down my pics.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Royalq said:


> I did a braid out on my hair. Put orange perm rods on the ends. I cornrowed (or tried too) and continued to plait. It came out soo pretty. everyone was complimenting me. So sorry for the massive pics. Photobucket has been really annoying lately



I can't see the pic, but YAY!!! So glad for you!


----------



## Bibliophile

CodeRed said:


> *Why you got one and I didn't?*


I knew this was coming PJs!

Check your e-mail. If you're a Sally Beauty club Member you should've received it. They've replaced the $5 off reward coupon with a free product under $10 reward for every $50 spent. It expires July 31st.


----------



## KinkyRN

I am ready for cooler weather so I can get back to my wigs and braids.


----------



## Sharpened

@Royalq Photobucket is charging an obscene amount to host pics now.


----------



## Royalq

Sharpened said:


> @Royalq Photobucket is charging an obscene amount to host pics now.


Im still below the free storage limit. Im at about 90%. I want to add more pics but i dont want to pay. Do you know of any other image storing sites?
ETA: dang i didnt even notice they took down my picture. It ws up for a few seconds. This is BS. They've already pissed me off. I had a breast surgery and i took and stored some progress pics of my breasts. My account and albums are private. They took it down on a private album. Im like "why? Nobody can see it but me" they told me some crap about policy. I had deleted those pics off my phone thinking it would store on PB. They are annoying me. I need to transfer all my pics somewhere else and leave photobucket alone.


----------



## Sharpened

Royalq said:


> Im still below the free storage limit. Im at about 90%. I want to add more pics but i dont want to pay. Do you know of any other image storing sites?
> ETA: dang i didnt even notice they took down my picture. It ws up for a few seconds. This is BS. They've already pissed me off. I had a breast surgery and i took and stored some progress pics of my breasts. My account and albums are private. They took it down on a private album. Im like "why? Nobody can see it but me" they told me some crap about policy. I had deleted those pics off my phone thinking it would store on PB. They are annoying me. I need to transfer all my pics somewhere else and leave photobucket alone.


Imgur, ImgBB, TinyPic and Postimage are still free.


----------



## CodeRed

Bibliophile said:


> I knew this was coming PJs!
> 
> Check your e-mail. If you're a Sally Beauty club Member you should've received it. They've replaced the $5 off reward coupon with a free product under $10 reward for every $50 spent. It expires July 31st.



Thank you  I think it's probably in the "Promotions" part of my email that I rarely check.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

I lost my soft wide headband that I've been using for like ten years . I brought it with me from home when I moved upstate to get married. Actually I had two of them but one tore and I just recently threw it out.  It had better turn up . I hate losing things and this is just sad beause I've had it so long.
I bought it at Filene's Basement near where I lived and that store is gone too . Depressing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@Chicoro, I was doing a search of the forum to try to find out what prepoo folks are using and liking, and the "chicoro prepoo" and "chicoro prepoo method" came up often. 

I tried finding out about it, but after reading many pages, I don't see the details.

Can you provide me a link about it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

There is something to be said about watching a video on mute. Sometimes I hate the music, or they talk too long. Get on with the video people 


I do like to listen to them occasionally when I'm going to sleep though.


----------



## Sharpened

Things are too much when you start comparing pics of shed balls.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sharpened said:


> Things are too much when you start comparing pics of shed balls.


You're getting sucked down the rabbit hole


----------



## I Am So Blessed

hey guys <--at work.

I just wanted to come and say HI . what's for dinner?

I think ill try exercising today? .... What's for dinner?


Oh its getting harder to roll out of bed in the mornings....emphasis on "roll"

What's for dinner?

This has been a truly random post. 45 minutes to go.....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hey guys <--at work.
> 
> I just wanted to come and say HI . what's for dinner?
> 
> I think ill try exercising today? .... What's for dinner?
> 
> 
> Oh its getting harder to roll out of bed in the mornings....emphasis on "roll"
> 
> What's for dinner?
> 
> This has been a truly random post. 45 minutes to go.....


 I think I'm gonna have tacos for dinner. I had like 4 tamales and I'm still hungry  Probably cause they were cheese and not chicken lol. And I'm at work waiting to clock in. My stomach's like "is that all you got?"


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why my dumb self wait until it's almost time to go to wash my dangnabit hair. I washed it, but didn't condition it cause I wanna do a 2 step treatment later. It's in a top knot and I got a scarf on. I look all kinds of ratchet right now.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Why my dumb self wait until it's almost time to go to wash my dangnabit hair. I washed it, but didn't condition it cause I wanna do a 2 step treatment later. It's in a top knot and I got a scarf on. I look all kinds of ratchet right now.


Mmmm tacos! I could eat those everyday!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Oh.....ehum.... "back to the topic of hair" someone whispered. 

Ok I'm bored with my hair today.  I have it in two chunky flat twists one on each side looking like "The Color Purple" today.  My hair is thriving! 

I have not flat ironed or blow dried my hair in ummmm 26 months. I think I'll give all my heat tools to my sister.  Its way to risky to flat iron. 

All it takes is ONE TIME to get heat damage. ONE TIME.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

It takes so long to do one part on natural hair sometimes. I can't just grab a comb and part my hair, I gotta inch it.
Part an inch, separate, inch down the same part, separate,  inch one-mo-gin and separate and then will I have one complete part. 

My hair hates to be parted.


----------



## Sharpened

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Oh.....ehum.... "back to the topic of hair" someone whispered.
> 
> Ok I'm bored with my hair today.  I have it in two chunky flat twists one on each side looking like "The Color Purple" today.  My hair is thriving!
> 
> I have not flat ironed or blow dried my hair in ummmm 26 months. I think I'll give all my heat tools to my sister.  Its way to risky to flat iron.
> 
> All it takes is ONE TIME to get heat damage. ONE TIME.





AdoraAdora24 said:


> It takes so long to do one part on natural hair sometimes. I can't just grab a comb and part my hair, I gotta inch it.
> Part an inch, separate, inch down the same part, separate,  inch one-mo-gin and separate and then will I have one complete part.
> 
> My hair hates to be parted.


My hair hates direct heat, even back in the day - reverse splits galore! I will try roller setting.

I only part my hair when it is soaking wet. I ain't in that fight.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

You wonna know how the Nair got me? I'm sorry...I mean do you want to know how the relaxer  got me? It got me when I was THIS LENGTH RIGHT HEEER, MBL.

That jive Turkey said..."hey lil woman! All that hair and it don't hang down? What you need is this application, this process girl. Don't you want hair like Chilli?" It was all down hill from there.

I Got MBL hair again and it's gonna reach to sky. Its gonna lift its hands up and give praise. No more laying down in a drunken stupor!  My hair ain't Lazy, it's excited! It's energized?!

Relaxed ladies ....lol. the relaxer tried to rob me lol. That's all.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> My hair hates direct heat, even back in the day - reverse splits galore! I will try roller setting.
> 
> I only part my hair when it is soaking wet. I ain't in that fight.


You're right, It is a fight sometimes lol. I know when it wants me to leave it be.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bobby pins, I have to place them just right or they will pull,tug,and hurt all day.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I remember when my mom use to get weaves all the time and her hair wouldn't get past shoulder length. Now just from not relaxing she's here with little to no effort. 

Her hair is now longer than the weaves she use to wear.


----------



## Sharpened

@BronxJazzy she must be thrilled!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Sharpened said:


> @BronxJazzy she must be thrilled!


Actually she's not really into hair. I'm more excited about her growth than she is. She's been threatening to cut it for a while now. I really don't want her to because I think she looks better with long hair but she says all she can do with it at this length is put it in a pony or leave it out with a headband because it's too heavy to hold a curl the way she likes. I told her we can compromise and cut it back to bra strap. 

Wouldn't it be the ones that don't care or want length that get it the easiest.


----------



## JosieLynn

I wonder if my hair will ever fall past SL with my shrinkage...any MBL+ ladies who hair still shrinks up to NL or grazing SL?


----------



## Saludable84

JosieLynn said:


> I wonder if my hair will ever fall past SL with my shrinkage...any MBL+ ladies who hair still shrinks up to NL or grazing SL?


Hi. You rang?


----------



## Saludable84

Big thanks to @IDareT'sHair for bumping the oil rinse thread. My wash day is actually pretty simple: wash, dc, heavy seal and twist. But that oil rinse!!!!! I will add the step. That really helped 

Big thanks to @Sharpened for telling me I was oil rinsing wrong and how to do it correctly.


----------



## LavenderMint

I love love love Discovery Channel Shark Week and always have cuz I'm a huge animal nerd. But this show that's on right now has these two white dudes with the dirtiest looking, stringy nasty "dreads" that are truly dreadful. They look like they smell of B.O. and have critters.  When I had my locs, somehow I kept getting questioned by these hippie wannabe yts (satellite acquaintences) that had "dreads" about whether I get stopped in customs or if I got treated differently by airport security. I told one girl "No because I have locs. You have dreads." before eyeing up her rats nest.

Still pisses me off to this day to see yts with dreads.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> Hi. You rang?


Your deadpanning is killing me softly...


Saludable84 said:


> Big thanks to @IDareT'sHair for bumping the oil rinse thread. My wash day is actually pretty simple: wash, dc, heavy seal and twist. But that oil rinse!!!!! I will add the step. That really helped
> 
> Big thanks to @Sharpened for telling me I was oil rinsing wrong and how to do it correctly.


You're welcome! I wonder if our ancestors knew about this...


----------



## JosieLynn

Saludable84 said:


> Hi. You rang?



L O L! ok so i'm not alone...I have to consciously tell myself my hair is growing because when I look at pictures from 2 years ago it looks EXACTLY the same.


----------



## BlackRinse

I feel sad, because I am 23 and literally do not know how to style my own hair outside of blow dryng it. And thus am dependent on someone else styling my hair in some fashion. Whether it is cornrowing it to wear a wig or putting braids in. I've probably damaged my hair so much these past few days in frustration. It actually really depresses me. I guess when my internship is over i will just invest 300+$ to go take a hairstyling course or something. I'm at work in a head wrap...(to be fair I like to keep a consistent image/length so I wouldn't necessarily wear my own hair out). I bought a phony pony yesterday, will try and figure out how to put it on. I have very voluminous hair so we'll see  how that works out..


----------



## AgeinATL

Saludable84 said:


> Big thanks to @IDareT'sHair for bumping the oil rinse thread. My wash day is actually pretty simple: wash, dc, heavy seal and twist. But that oil rinse!!!!! I will add the step. That really helped
> 
> Big thanks to @Sharpened *for telling me I was oil rinsing wrong and how to do it correctly*.



Please share


----------



## Colocha

I was originally going to wait some time to try Qhemet Biologics, but Sephora has a $20 off  $100 coupon for VIB Rouge. I decided to pick up everything I wanted to try and my staple lip moisturizer.


----------



## Saludable84

AgeinATL said:


> Please share


Bwahahaha. 

Prior I made like 5 ounces of oil and just poured it on like it was nothing and wondered why my hair was hard. @Sharpened told me I was using too much oil. So I used much less this time and applied oil right after I washed, then used deep conditioner. 

After rinsing the conditioner, my hair was softer but still had a little stiffness. Probably the clumping. It was detangling that bomb. The knots and tangles definitely come out easier. 

I'm going to keep using it to see how it works long term, because you know the LoPo life  love and hate is daily change.


----------



## Evolving78

BlackRinse said:


> I feel sad, because I am 23 and literally do not know how to style my own hair outside of blow dryng it. And thus am dependent on someone else styling my hair in some fashion. Whether it is cornrowing it to wear a wig or putting braids in. I've probably damaged my hair so much these past few days in frustration. It actually really depresses me. I guess when my internship is over i will just invest 300+$ to go take a hairstyling course or something. I'm at work in a head wrap...(to be fair I like to keep a consistent image/length so I wouldn't necessarily wear my own hair out). I bought a phony pony yesterday, will try and figure out how to put it on. I have very voluminous hair so we'll see  how that works out..


Get a mannequin and practice roller setting, braiding, twisting, using flexi Rods. Watch some YouTube videos.


----------



## Coilystep

BronxJazzy said:


> I remember when my mom use to get weaves all the time and her hair wouldn't get past shoulder length. Now just from not relaxing she's here with little to no effort.
> 
> Her hair is now longer than the weaves she use to wear.


Aww look at mama Bronx. Tell her good job.  Keep up the good work. It looks great.


----------



## AgeinATL

Saludable84 said:


> Bwahahaha.
> 
> Prior I made like 5 ounces of oil and just poured it on like it was nothing and wondered why my hair was hard. @Sharpened told me I was using too much oil. So I used much less this time and applied oil right after I washed, then used deep conditioner.
> 
> After rinsing the conditioner, my hair was softer but still had a little stiffness. Probably the clumping. It was detangling that bomb. The knots and tangles definitely come out easier.
> 
> I'm going to keep using it to see how it works long term, because *you know the LoPo life  love and hate is daily change.*



Girl, ALL of this. I tired oil rinsing earlier last year and loved it at first. But I felt as though over time, it caused buildup. Now I wonder if maybe I too used too much or maybe I should try another oil. 

What oil are you using?


----------



## FelaShrine

Ugh visiting home with all my hair stuff at my place

Can someone suggest a  great conditioner I can get from BSS/on ground that has mix of protein and moisture? leave-in as well. @PJaye @IDareT'sHair and others

Thanks!


----------



## spacetygrss

I ordered my products from Naturelle Grow on Sunday. It arrived today. I'm impressed.


----------



## PJaye

FelaShrine said:


> Ugh visiting home with all my hair stuff at my place
> 
> Can someone suggest a  great conditioner I can get from BSS/on ground that has mix of protein and moisture? leave-in as well. @PJaye @IDareT'sHair and others
> 
> Thanks!



Silicon Mix and CRN Milk/Coconut Water.


----------



## FelaShrine

PJaye said:


> Silicon Mix and CRN Milk/Coconut Water.



Never pegged you as a SM girl for some reason. Figured the smell especially would turn you off, don't know why 

Thanks! I believe CRN is sold in Target so I will look


----------



## curlyTisME

I forgot how supple the SM CES makes my hair feel in the summer time. My twist out was lush and juicy today. 

I need to pick up another jar of it when there is another BOGO sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@FelaShrine
Mielle Organics Babbasu & Mint.  You can fine the Line at Sally. 

Sally has quite a bit of the "once" Handmade Naturals now. (I still mainly support the on-line Handmade Natural companies primarily).

You may also want to look at the Mane Choice as well as Alikay Naturals and many other brands now being featured there and Target and some of the BSS. 

A lot of folks are also liking some of the new Design Essential products as well.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Your deadpanning is killing me softly...
> 
> You're welcome! I wonder if our ancestors knew about this...



I think they knew everything. 



AgeinATL said:


> Girl, ALL of this. I tired oil rinsing earlier last year and loved it at first. But I felt as though over time, it caused buildup. Now I wonder if maybe I too used too much or maybe I should try another oil.
> 
> What oil are you using?



I just used HV Shikakai oil. It has castor, sweet almond and herbal stuff. 

I would like to try MCT possibly mixed with Wheat Germ or Pumpkin Seed. Something a bit on the lighter side. I'm going to avoid JBCO because it leave terrible buildup long term. Regular castor and HBCO do not.


----------



## victory777

@AgeinATL and @ItsMeLilLucky
Yes, It wasn't anything coming out of those jars; and  they were sitting on the porch for awhile before I came home.
@AgeinATL 
It has such a creamy texture, but only a little is needed for my low-po fine texture. Of course, you guys have a lot more hair! As soon as I applied the Mango and Pumpkin Conditioner to my hair , i noticed that it was able to soak in nicely before I applied my conditioning cap .
It absorbs really well and rinses clean. I didn't notice any buildup or film on my hair, which is important since I'm wearing a flat twist/2 strand twist combo for a protective style . I also took a little and applied it as my leave-in. Again, no film or white cast noted on my hair.
This is my review for a first time use. However, I definitely would like to try more products, and I've been lurking on the Etsy site. The sale starts tomorrow.Based on the professionalism of this Etsy vendor, I definitely will continue to buy. I'm hoping for many more products!
ETA: Review of Kindred Butters (Etsy Vendor) : Mango and Pumpkin Conditioner


----------



## Saludable84

JosieLynn said:


> L O L! ok so i'm not alone...I have to consciously tell myself my hair is growing because when I look at pictures from 2 years ago it looks EXACTLY the same.


You can't watch it or it will never grow. Then you become to anxious and stress yourself out.


----------



## curlyTisME

Yeah I will be picking up some CES this afternoon from Target. Might get a SM deep conditioner too. I need a hair treat for this Sunday. 

I have some other products under my cabinet that I do not like and cannot return. Suggestions ladies??


----------



## KinkyRN

curlyTisME said:


> Yeah I will be picking up some CES this afternoon from Target. Might get a SM deep conditioner too. I need a hair treat for this Sunday.
> 
> I have some other products under my cabinet that I do not like and cannot return. Suggestions ladies??


Walgreens is still having a sale.


----------



## AgeinATL

victory777 said:


> @AgeinATL and @ItsMeLilLucky
> Yes, It wasn't anything coming out of those jars; and  they were sitting on the porch for awhile before I came home.
> @AgeinATL
> It has such a creamy texture, but only a little is needed for my low-po fine texture. Of course, you guys have a lot more hair! As soon as I applied the Mango and Pumpkin Conditioner to my hair , i noticed that it was able to soak in nicely before I applied my conditioning cap .
> It absorbs really well and rinses clean. I didn't notice any buildup or film on my hair, which is important since I'm wearing a flat twist/2 strand twist combo for a protective style . I also took a little and applied it as my leave-in. Again, no film or white cast noted on my hair.
> This is my review for a first time use. However, I definitely would like to try more products, and I've been lurking on the Etsy site. The sale starts tomorrow.Based on the professionalism of this Etsy vendor, I definitely will continue to buy. I'm hoping for many more products!
> ETA: Review of Kindred Butters (Etsy Vendor) : Mango and Pumpkin Conditioner



Thanks sis for the awesome review! She is a great vendor!


----------



## PJaye

SMH @ finding two discontinued products in my "collection".  I had no idea I even owned these things (Pura Body Naturals Rhassoul Conditioning Kit and Ultra Sheen Duo Tex).


----------



## Sharpened

PJaye said:


> Ultra Sheen Duo Tex


Whoa... That's like the HG of HGs, an OG of OGs as a matter of fact.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Whoa... That's like the HG of HGs, an OG of OGs as a matter of fact.


I miss that stuff.


----------



## Beachy

When you are posting from the parking lot of Rite Aid because you can catch your breath because you found the last SM Superfruit 10-n-1 Masque in your small town.  

*Note to self* I WILL NOT BE WITHOUT MULTIPLES OF MY STAPLE PRODUCTS AGAIN!!!!

Crisis averted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Beachy Did you get in on the 50% HQS Sale B1G1 Free?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@victory777

Excellent Review on Kindred Butters. 

I agree.  The Products are Great.  Sales are Good and Customer Service has been stellar (so far).

I look for many good things from this particular vendor.  I know she is really into Healthy Ha.ir Care just by her ingredients and her back story on her ETSY Page.

I love supporting the Handmade Naturals community and see BW Winning.


----------



## victory777

IDareT'sHair said:


> @victory777
> 
> Excellent Review on Kindred Butters.
> 
> I agree.  The Products are Great.  Sales are Good and Customer Service has been stellar (so far).
> 
> I look for many good things from this particular vendor.  I know she is really into Healthy Hair Care just by her ingredients and her back story on her ETSY Page.
> 
> I love supporting the Handmade Naturals community and see BW Winning.



I agree!! I enjoy seeing BW prosper.
****runs to read her back story****


----------



## Beachy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beachy Did you get in on the 50% HQS Sale B1G1 Free?



I thought about it but I was little disappointed the last time I ordered from her. Everything I ordered came but the consistency was much lighter than my original orders and actually became a little frothy when I put them in my hair. My hair likes THICK conditioners, so with all the other challenges she was having I decided to end my brief affair with  HQS.


----------



## FelaShrine

IDareT'sHair said:


> @FelaShrine
> Mielle Organics Babbasu & Mint.  You can fine the Line at Sally.



Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FelaShrine said:


> Thank you


@FelaShrine
They recently had these @ 3 $30.00.  Not sure if the Mielle Sale is still going on?  Perfect Blend of Protein & Moisture.


----------



## maxineshaw

I'm using a product that my hair loves and defines it like a dream. My twist outs actually look decent, and in 10 years of being natural that has never happened to me.  Normally my twists look terrible (fine hair problems). Okay, they still do, but the twist out is on point. Only one problem: not black owned.

I only bought it because I might have to throw it in the trash when I move in a few weeks.

I am planning on going back to Oyin and QB. There are several lovely black owned beauty supply stores that I am planning on throwing my hard earned coins at. 

Feel like I'm pullin a Jesse Williams with my hair. Think I'll feel less guilty when I rub some BRBC in it.


----------



## Nightingale

I did find a way to stretch my wash days to 2x a month, but doing so required more regular manipulation than I am used to. I figure its better to end this experiment now, 1 month in, rather than wait longer and risk a setback. I am far too close to my next length goal to let that happen. Soooooo, I'm going back to weekly washes with a midweek moisturize and rebraid.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

maxineshaw said:


> I'm using a product that my hair loves and defines it like a dream. My twist outs actually look decent, and in 10 years of being natural that has never happened to me.  Normally my twists look terrible (fine hair problems). Okay, they still do, but the twist out is on point. Only one problem: not black owned.
> 
> I only bought it because I might have to throw it in the trash when I move in a few weeks.
> 
> I am planning on going back to Oyin and QB. There are several lovely black owned beauty supply stores that I am planning on throwing my hard earned coins at.
> 
> Feel like I'm pullin a Jesse Williams with my hair. Think I'll feel less guilty when I rub some BRBC in it.



I might just keep using the cream!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Macadamia nut butter reportedly is similar to sebum, chemical structure -wise. 

I'm attending a free natural hair conference tomorrow. They will have a natural hair fashion show at one point during the day.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@shortdub78 I finally flat ironed (sort of) my hair so I could attempt to clip the ends. I ran out of relaxer on the left side so that's why the right side looks less puffy. I'm not the best at flat ironing or trimming so there's that  I didn't do the back since I can't see back there lol. I tried to take some good pics but it kinda didn't work out

Edit: I did take pictures but for some reason I can't upload them. I keep getting "there's a problem with your image"


----------



## CodeRed

I think I'm recovering from product junkism. I only have 6 products in my stash and since my conditioner is almost gone I need to go buy some next month. I feel good


----------



## Dayjoy

CodeRed said:


> I think I'm recovering from product junkism. I only have 6 products in my stash and since my conditioner is almost gone I need to go buy some next month. I feel good


What?!?!?  WOW!!!


----------



## CodeRed

Dayjoy said:


> What?!?!?  WOW!!!



It was hard. Really hard. It's been in the making since before I joined this forum  I've learned my hair doesn't really like all natural boutique products or super inexpensive products consistently. Sally's is a good place for me to get all my stuff at a reasonable price and I've tried pretty much every conditioner in there so that'll be my go-to store. I can get other stuff here too so getting the Sally's card discount is beneficial all around.


----------



## Anaisin

They kill me with these ads



Hope some of the PJs come back to YouTube to review this line


----------



## Ty Ty

CodeRed said:


> I think I'm recovering from product junkism. I only have 6 products in my stash and since my conditioner is almost gone I need to go buy some next month. I feel good


I thought I was the only one who was trying to narrow down hair products in my bathroom ... lol...I few good products is ALL that's needed. Most of my clutter was conditioners. I FINALLY found what I needed


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Having a blast at this natural hair expo.

The swag bag rocks!

Only problem: LHCF has made me toooooooooo knowledgeable. It was hard sitting and listening to incomplete or erroneous answers. The speaker had never heard of henna and was asked about it. She just graduated from hair school. She's a good style creator, though!


----------



## Colocha

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Only problem: LHCF has made me toooooooooo knowledgeable. It was hard sitting and listening to incomplete or erroneous answers.


I have the same issue.  I have a friend with relaxed hair and I cringed silently when she told me her stylist pulled her relaxer through all her hair and that she pops off split ends with her fingernails.


----------



## Ty Ty

Colocha said:


> I have the same issue.  I have a friend with relaxed hair and I cringed silently when she told me her stylist pulled her relaxer through all her hair and that she pops off split ends with her fingernails.


Pops off split ends with her finger nails ... that's hilarious!! That's a new one for me


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair feels sooooo goodt right now!  Just plump, juicy, moisturized and whatnot!


----------



## vevster

I now do 2 pineapples. Works out better when moisturizing and styling.


----------



## CodeRed

Colocha said:


> I have the same issue.  I have a friend with relaxed hair and I cringed silently when she told me her stylist pulled her relaxer through all her hair and that she pops off split ends with her fingernails.



Who does this? Like ever?

Between this story and the one about some hair dresser pulling the relaxer all the way through then sitting the girl under the dryer to make it work faster... I don't even know man. Like whodafuqaredesepeople.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

More misinformation in the third hair conference session.

The second session was about going from vision to action and was FABULOUS.

I won the very last prize: $50!


----------



## PJaye

YvetteWithJoy said:


> More misinformation in the third hair conference session.
> 
> The second session was about going from vision to action and was FABULOUS.
> 
> I won the very last prize: $50!



Yay!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The third speaker said afro textured hair is not meant to wear gel. Someone needs to inform Camille Rose Naturals, Mielle Organics, TGIN, Eco Styler . . .

She says I don't need any protein, and she said mouse with a little oil and glycerin will give me an elongated wng.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> The third speaker said afro textured hair is not meant to wear gel. Someone needs to inform Camille Rose Naturals, Mielle Organics, TGIN, Eco Styler . . .
> 
> She says I don't need any protein, and she said mouse with a little oil and glycerin will give me an elongated wng.



That's why you need to your own research. Misinformation can be very damaging. 

Also, how should you not wear gel but use mousse? Did you ask her to explain?


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> The third speaker said afro textured hair is not meant to wear gel. Someone needs to inform Camille Rose Naturals, Mielle Organics, TGIN, Eco Styler . . .
> 
> She says I don't need any protein, and she said mouse with a little oil and glycerin will give me an elongated wng.


Sounds like her knowledge is stuck in the 90s.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> That's why you need to your own research. Misinformation can be very damaging.
> 
> Also, how should you not wear gel but use mousse? Did you ask her to explain?



I didn't get to because she has 30 years experience in labs making hair products.  She had her explanation ready! Type 1 hair is made for gel because gel is meant for completely flat surfaces.

She asked me why someone with hair like mine in good condition would use protein. I explained: My hair is NATURALLY hipo. If I skip protein for too long, it breaks.

She would not have it. I just need moisture. She could glean this from feeling the hair in my crown versus my ends, because my ends weren't as moisturized.

After the gel comment, I didn't have the energy to explain: I didn't brush moisture through my ponytail puff, just scrunched. That was why it was slightly less moisturized but definitely not dry!

She wears her short, thin natural hair flat ironed with weave.

The killer? She told this gorgeous 4c lady that she could not possibly have worn a straw set, when the lady said she had!!! How you gon' . . . nevermind.


----------



## AgeinATL

YvetteWithJoy said:


> She wears her short, thin natural hair flat ironed with weave.



How in the HEEZY are you gonna teach me about hair care with a head full of short, thin, heat damaged hair?!


----------



## Anaisin




----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Saludable84 said:


> That's why you need to your own research. Misinformation can be very damaging.
> 
> Also, how should you not wear gel but use mousse? Did you ask her to explain?




dry damaged hair or poor self styling results will keep customers in her chair


----------



## Sharpened

Anaisin said:


>


¿Qué?

Why is she trimming the newer, shorter hairs? Is this person prone to damaged ends throughout the hair? Are flyaways considered to be damaged?


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Sharpened said:


> Sounds like her knowledge is stuck in the 90s.



or limited to what is taught in cosmetology school, which is nothing, some make it up as they go along or believe what is taught to them by their mentors. Milady Standard Cosmetology has zero information about healthy hair care practices. It teaches nothing about textured hair.  The book tells about basic science, chemical services and styling techniques. Cosmetologist are experts at styling not care. Those who know about caring for hair learned those skills on their own.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> She wears her short, thin natural hair flat ironed with weave.


You should have started with this. Clearly, we see how not using protein is working for her. No other explanation was needed. I don't care how many years experience she has in a lab, I would never take advice from her.

Ever.


----------



## Nightingale

Anaisin said:


>



So.... Flyaway hair can have splits therefore they need trimming too?

I guess that's true, but how can be sure she isn't creating more "flyaways" when doing this?


----------



## Saludable84

Anaisin said:


>



I'm guessing it's being done to make the hair look neat and possibly reduce frizz as well a dust the ends of the hair that are still growing back. Unless it's that bad, it seems a bit OCD to me.


----------



## imaginary

Sharpened said:


> ¿Qué?
> 
> Why is she trimming the newer, shorter hairs? Is this person prone to damaged ends throughout the hair? Are flyaways considered to be damaged?



Fly-aways aren't always just the shorter pieces, sometimes they're split ends/damaged ends. Most likely, she's doing this for aesthetic. Minimize frizziness etc etc.


----------



## Saludable84

@YvetteWithJoy i also wanted to add that feeling the crown means she may also have been feeling hair closer to your scalp. It would likely be more moisturized versus your ends which, for anyone, are more prone to dryness because it's farther from the scalp. Which is why a lot of us, especially myself, with longer hair, are concerned with extra sealing on the ends.

Not attacking you, lol, but just for you to think about for the next time. This is why I stopped going to hair meets.

I went to a few before my transition and one I went to with Bella Kinks, I mean, she was "knowledgeable" but I also got the impression she was trying to get more information out of us and not really telling us anything new.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

YvetteWithJoy said:


> The third speaker said afro textured hair is not meant to wear gel. Someone needs to inform Camille Rose Naturals, Mielle Organics, TGIN, Eco Styler . . .
> 
> She says I don't need any protein, and she said mouse with a little oil and glycerin will give me an elongated wng.




glycerin for elongation?


She doesn't know what she's talking about.  Glycerin can provide moisture for some people but it can also encourage frizz and shrinkage depending on the product formulation and humidity.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I didn't get to because she has 30 years experience in labs making hair products.  She had her explanation ready! Type 1 hair is made for gel because gel is meant for completely flat surfaces.
> 
> She asked me why someone with hair like mine in good condition would use protein. I explained: My hair is NATURALLY hipo. If I skip protein for too long, it breaks.
> 
> She would not have it. I just need moisture. She could glean this from feeling the hair in my crown versus my ends, because my ends weren't as moisturized.
> 
> After the gel comment, I didn't have the energy to explain: I didn't brush moisture through my ponytail puff, just scrunched. That was why it was slightly less moisturized but definitely not dry!
> 
> She wears her short, thin natural hair flat ironed with weave.
> 
> The killer? She told this gorgeous 4c lady that she could not possibly have worn a straw set, when the lady said she had!!! How you gon' . . . nevermind.



this is why they "hate" hair boards and youtube.  Forums and youtube provide real life examples that debunk some of the nonsense they try teach.  There is a reason why some of the products from natural boutique hair companies produce better results for many naturals.  There was a need for effective products that catered to our hair needs and styling methods.  I'm not trying to minimize her 30 years of lab experience but the products available to us for the majority of those years were harsh shampoos, grease, cholesterol conditioner, curl activator gels/sprays, brown gel, pump it up, mousse and pink oil lotion.


----------



## Colocha

Split my twists in two and bantu knotted the two sections. I actually got a twistout that touched my shoulders and stayed there despite Caribbean humidity. Tried to add a photo but I'm getting error messages.


----------



## Saludable84

MilkChocolateOne said:


> glycerin for elongation?
> 
> 
> She doesn't know what she's talking about.  Glycerin can provide moisture for some people but it can also encourage frizz and shrinkage depending on the product formulation and humidity.





MilkChocolateOne said:


> this is why they "hate" hair boards and youtube.  Forums and youtube provide real life examples that debunk some of the nonsense they try teach.  There is a reason why some of the products from natural boutique hair companies produce better results for many naturals.  There was a need for effective products that catered to our hair needs and styling methods.  I'm not trying to minimize her 30 years of lab experience but the products available to us for the majority of those years were harsh shampoos, grease, cholesterol conditioner, curl activator gels/sprays, brown gel, pump it up, mousse and pink oil lotion.



Everything you said. 

I didn't have coffee when I first read everything and I had to stop myself. I felt better after I had a cookie. I wanted to go in, but I'm not me without caffeine. 

Stick with us @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I felt bad because I initially was SO excited to get into the session. I wanted to ask her about very particular ingredients.

She annoyed the HELL out of me in 5 minutes flat. She put up that 1a to 4c chart, so people started asking her to ID their curl pattern. I mentioned the augmented LOIS method to the ladies near me, because she was just straight NOT giving people answers.

She sells products that she says give Type 4 hair shine. She says we never should have left petroleum. (I'm fine with trying it).

She told a lady with crunchy but beautiful 4a hair that her use of Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 was the problem--because it gave crunch and not moisture. Lady was taken aback! She said, "It's moist under the crunch," scrunched out the crunch, and said "See?" The expert couldn't hear it.

At the end, we were advised to stop looking online for information and help.

I felt so bad for all the people who were misled to be fearful of gel and other perfectly fine practices and products. 

She applied some of her product to a lady's head and told us to see the new shine. 

I'll see if I can link her product line once I'm home. I'd feel disrespectful just dropping her name.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I felt bad because I initially was SO excited to get into the session. I wanted to ask her about very particular ingredients.
> 
> She annoyed the HELL out of me in 5 minutes flat. She put up that 1a to 4c chart, so people started asking her to ID their curl pattern. I mentioned the augmented LOIS method to the ladies near me, because she was just straight NOT giving people answers.
> 
> She sells products that she says give Type 4 hair shine. She says we never should have left petroleum. (I'm fine with trying it).
> 
> She told a lady with crunchy but beautiful 4a hair that her use of Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 was the problem--because it gave crunch and not moisture. Lady was taken aback! She said, "It's moist under the crunch," scrunched out the crunch, and said "See?" The expert couldn't hear it.
> 
> *At the end, we were advised to stop looking online for information and help. *(of course she said this)
> 
> I felt so bad for all the people who were misled to be fearful of gel and other perfectly fine practices and products.
> 
> She applied some of her product to a lady's head and told us to see the new shine.
> 
> I'll see if I can link her product line once I'm home. I'd feel disrespectful just dropping her name.



good lawd

shine does not equal moisture.  Some hair types don't naturally shine. I don't have an issue with people using petroleum if it works for them.   It's not the best option for my hair or my daughter's hair.  It's too heavy for us so I don't use it. on the other hand my grandmother had hair down her back and all she used was petroleum based grease.  Her hair was always soft and moisturized. 

my issue with "professionals" and "gurus" is their one size fits all approach.  It's like they are not willing to accept that there is more than one option for anything hair related (products and methods).


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Rolled into the Vitamin Shoppe ready to buy carrot seed oil, pumpkin seed oil, and fractionated MCT-containing organic coconut oil.
> 
> Woooooo! Those prices!
> 
> Apparently I wasn't ready.



Oh yes.  Vitamin Shoppe can be very expensive but I love that place.  We joined their rewards program years ago and it ends up saving us a lot of money.  Prime example, last month, we earned $40 off our next purchase, I had 10% for my birthday and we also won a drawing and received 50% off our next purchase (drawing was for reward members only).  My husband and I purchased well over $200 in products but only paid $43 and change.   Every month we earn at least $30 in rewards so in a way, it ends up not being so bad.  They also have frequent sales, you just have to keep your eye out for them.  I tell everybody about Vitamin Shoppe.  I buy all my essential oils, plant based protein and smoothie powders from them.  FYI - I have also found that their online prices are some times cheaper than store prices and they have free shipping over $25.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> Oh yes.  Vitamin Shoppe can be very expensive but I love that place.  We joined their rewards program years ago and it ends up saving us a lot of money.  Prime example, last month, we earned $40 off our next purchase, I had 10% for my birthday and we also won a drawing and received 50% off our next purchase (drawing was for reward members only).  My husband and I purchased well over $200 in products but only paid $43 and change.   Every month we earn at least $30 in rewards so in a way, it ends up not being so bad.  They also have frequent sales, you just have to keep your eye out for them.  I tell everybody about Vitamin Shoppe.  I buy all my essential oils, plant based protein and smoothie powders from them.  FYI - I have also found that their online prices are some times cheaper than store prices and they have free shipping over $25.



Thanks for this! Super helpful.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I couldn't find a link to the lab lady's hair products, but I think she includes them on this other site of hers: http://www.sheageswell.com/

I respect her as an elder and supporter of us as we age, and I don't mind trying mouse and petroleum, but I can't follow her advice/methods in general.


----------



## Sharpened

I mixed the remaining amount of Terressentials Left Coast Lemon (I will miss that smell) with 1/2 tsp raw aloe, 1 1/2 oz of water, twenty drops of SAA, and enough Indian Aztec clay to make a thin paste. I refrigerated it for a few hours and warmed it bain marie style before use. I applied it to soaking wet hair and left it in while I showered, followed by oil rinsing/detangling with Derma-E. When my hair was 80% dry, I noticed my bangs moving. After it was completely dry, I shook my head... It moved somewhat. That has never happened! It is still moving somewhat today, and it feel lighter.

What do I do now?


----------



## victory777

I need to start my Black Friday list


----------



## Anaisin

I had a tiny bit left of the Mane Choice spray so I just added water lol I need another bottle

I think that's the only brand I'll buy from on black Friday


----------



## KinkyRN

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I felt bad because I initially was SO excited to get into the session. I wanted to ask her about very particular ingredients.
> 
> She annoyed the HELL out of me in 5 minutes flat. She put up that 1a to 4c chart, so people started asking her to ID their curl pattern. I mentioned the augmented LOIS method to the ladies near me, because she was just straight NOT giving people answers.
> 
> She sells products that she says give Type 4 hair shine. She says we never should have left petroleum. (I'm fine with trying it).
> 
> She told a lady with crunchy but beautiful 4a hair that her use of Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 was the problem--because it gave crunch and not moisture. Lady was taken aback! She said, "It's moist under the crunch," scrunched out the crunch, and said "See?" The expert couldn't hear it.
> 
> At the end, we were advised to stop looking online for information and help.
> 
> I felt so bad for all the people who were misled to be fearful of gel and other perfectly fine practices and products.
> 
> She applied some of her product to a lady's head and told us to see the new shine.
> 
> I'll see if I can link her product line once I'm home. I'd feel disrespectful just dropping her name.


Yes please do. I want to know who is out here spreading foolishness.


----------



## Napp

victory777 said:


> I need to start my Black Friday list



My cart is already full


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinkyRN said:


> Yes please do. I want to know who is out here spreading foolishness.



I linked her site above.


----------



## victory777

Napp said:


> My cart is already full


Lol! You're way ahead of me! I have the funds waiting, but I'm trying to only limit myself to 3 vendors... Decisions .. Decisions...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

That huge swag bag from the free natural hair conference contained so many products.

I've never tried Eco styler gel, but there were two small jars of the new flaxseed Eco styler in the bag, so I'll try it. There was also some Miss Jessie's Transitioner's Magic (gel? cream?) in the bag. I'll try it, though the reviews are hit and miss. I guess I'll need to try it on DAMP hair and not wet hair, according to the directions. I've never tried any Miss Jessie's products: Prices are ridiculous, to me.

I was surprised to see to two jars of the Minimo Glow! I had been advised to use tumeric to try to help with the dark spots on my skin, and this stuff contains tumeric! Good deal.


----------



## Colocha

Colocha said:


> Split my twists in two and bantu knotted the two sections. I actually got a twistout that touched my shoulders and stayed there despite Caribbean humidity. Tried to add a photo but I'm getting error messages.


The twist out I got and would wear regularly if I weren't greedy for length. Ends aren't super visible because black clothes > all, but they sat on my shoulders most of the night. Someone shared a video that let me see it did shrink some, up to right off my shoulders. But the ends stayed together and it still looked good.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I couldn't find the Camille Rose Naturals brand thread.

Anyhoo, she has another DC. It's currently sold out. Someone told me that compared to the coconut line DC, it's lighter but still very effective. 

https://www.camillerosenaturals.com/products/marula-swirl-deep-hydration?variant=42757790019


----------



## Anaisin

This healthy hair care stylist is talented and does hair well yet she's somehow delusional about her own hair. Like how does that even work?


----------



## SUPER SWEET

i just got my order of the curl smiler = we will see in one week


----------



## Sharpened

I just randomly typed in cashew oil on eBay to see what would happen... It actually exists! Cashews are the only nuts I can somewhat tolerate but avoid them for psychological reasons.

What edible seed or nut has not been made into an oil or butter?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

SUPER SWEET said:


> i just got my order of the curl smiler = we will see in one week



Never heard of it. Can't wait to hear your reviews.

What are your hair deets? (porosity, density, curl pattern, etc.)

TIA!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Anaisin said:


> I had a tiny bit left of the Mane Choice spray so I just added water lol I need another bottle
> 
> I think that's the only brand I'll buy from on black Friday



I'm pretty sure this topic has been discussed ad nauseam somewhere on LHCF (don't feel like tracking it down right now) but how do you like Mane Choice's products?  Do they irritate your scalp, are the products you tried moisturizing, is it worth the $, etc.


----------



## Sharpened

Just an FYI: You can highlight a tracking number and Google it. I started doing this years ago and thought it was normal. People are always surprised when I tell them you can do that.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just started taking Itworks hair, skin, nail vitamins. I'm hoping for a growth spurt. I took Purvana max for years, so maybe my body is just used to it now.


----------



## Anaisin

Bad&Bougee said:


> I'm pretty sure this topic has been discussed ad nauseam somewhere on LHCF (don't feel like tracking it down right now) but how do you like Mane Choice's products?  Do they irritate your scalp, are the products you tried moisturizing, is it worth the $, etc.



I paid full price for the 3 Mane Choice products I have and I think they're worth it. They have a lot of slip and moisture and don't leave my hair dull looking. I will say I probably wouldn't but the spray and Sealing Cream without each other. They were meant to be used together. The egyptian gel is nice but you cannot use a lot, you'll have large flakes. I said before the spray and cream are hair savers. Go to sleep with hair messy and dry and wake up and use them without even having to use water you can revive your hair


----------



## KinksAndInk

Although my hair is waist length...and slowly moving past it, I still feel like I'm at armpit length. It's very discouraging.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

It's taken years, but I think I'm finally accepting that my hair no longer displays its full length.

I think.


----------



## BlackRinse

Got some feeding braids last night, and am going to continue to get them done every 3 weeks. Lost 6" in one year, took off 1 1/2", 4 days ago. Not sure why i stopped oiling my scalp and switched to taking hair vitamins and letting my hair die under half wigs in dookie braids. I somehow convinced myself i couldnt oil my scalp unless it was cornrowed or it was a waste of product/wouldnt work out (to be fair it kind of is more oil). Can't wait to see how switching back to what did work for me in the past works (MN, Megatek) and now Wild Growth Oil (every other day to start). I think i am somewhere between SL - APL, hope to get back to BSL by November.

Other than megatek nooooo protein products are touching my head, i am convinced excessive use of vatika hair mask last year cut my hair. I thought it was good because it was making my hair soft. Noooooooooo. I remember looking in the mirror after some months and saying what the heck happened to my length. I even became paranoid a roommate put nair in my shampoo or conditioner.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Anaisin said:


> I paid full price for the 3 Mane Choice products I have and I think they're worth it. They have a lot of slip and moisture and don't leave my hair dull looking. I will say I probably wouldn't but the spray and Sealing Cream without each other. They were meant to be used together. The egyptian gel is nice but you cannot use a lot, you'll have large flakes. I said before the spray and cream are hair savers. Go to sleep with hair messy and dry and wake up and use them without even having to use water you can revive your hair



Thanks for the info!!  My 4B/4C hair will rebuke a product in a minute so I am anxious to try Mane Choice's spray and Sealing Cream and see what it does.

Thanks!!


----------



## RossBoss

Is there anyone who is natural but almost always wears their hair straightened or roller set? I think this is the type of natural that I'll be.


----------



## Coilystep

RossBoss said:


> Is there anyone who is natural but almost always wears their hair straightened or roller set? I think this is the type of natural that I'll be.


There is a roller set thread. @lulu97  does beautiful rollersets. I think there is also a straight hair naturals thread around too. How do you feel about wash N goes? That's were I love to be I'm lazy


----------



## RossBoss

Coilystep said:


> There is a roller set thread. @lulu97  does beautiful rollersets. I think there is also a straight hair naturals thread around too. How do you feel about wash N goes? That's were I love to be I'm lazy



LOL! I will check it out. I will still do wash n gos, especially in the summer. But fall and winter I will be on rollerset mode.


----------



## Sharpened

I have not sectioned my hair for detangling in weeks, shooting for 80-90% tangle reduction. I will probably do a thorough section-by-section this weekend... or not.

What little care I have about coil clumpage has disappeared for now - oil rinse and go, silk bonnet as night.

I keep looking at perm rods, wanting to get some, but not sure what size to get.

I bought a 1 oz sample of argan oil; I will test it behind my ear. Pray for me...


----------



## vevster

I'm really loving Lush's R&B cream for moisturizing ends during a wash n go. Works like a charm!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy




----------



## Coilystep




----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Coilystep said:


> There is a roller set thread. @lulu97  does beautiful rollersets. I think there is also a straight hair naturals thread around too. How do you feel about wash N goes? That's were I love to be I'm lazy





RossBoss said:


> LOL! I will check it out. I will still do wash n gos, especially in the summer. But fall and winter I will be on rollerset mode.



@RossBoss Yeah come on over to the Setting thread! That's a great idea to start in the fall so you won't have to fight with humidity.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Thinking aloud:

If I let go of washing and going until my hair has the length required to result in a wng I love, then I can shift my thinking and activities surrounding my hair care. Concentrating so much on my hair is like watching a pot boil, and trying to get an "I loooooove it" wash and go has been the main culprit! 

I'm hoping that if I move to simply doing ayurvedic hair care and wearing my twist-outs down for a few days and up for the remaining days of the week, that will pull me back a bit.  

 I hope. 

I'm going to test this theory for August. I'll purge a lot of my so-so products (give them to homes who may really love them) and see how my ayurvedic products do my hair.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I'm itching to straighten my hair but I'm terrified of heat damage. Maybe I should look into doing a roller set? I'm going to a salon on Saturday so hopefully I'll figure something out before then


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


>


Everything she said in this video is so true about 4C hair.  Especially when she said, "You don't even know it's growing". Gotta love 4C hair!!  Thanks for the video @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> Everything she said in this video is so true about 4C hair.  Especially when she said, "You don't even know it's growing". Gotta love 4C hair!!  Thanks for the video @YvetteWithJoy



You're more than welcome, sis!  Her positivity is so infectious!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I'm currently 5 months post. I'm too lazy to get a touch up. 

I bought ORS Olive Oil cream after years of not using and my hair loves it so far, especially my new growth. I'm not sure why I stopped using it in the first place.


----------



## Sharpened

I saw an ad on here for the National Kidney Foundation (I think) and the model was wearing her hair like mine. I am always surprised when I see that, but I wish it was commonplace.


----------



## LavenderMint

I know better than trying to do stuff before I'm fully awake and alert but I was thinking, I'm gonna get stuff DONE. 
Then wondering why my henna smelled odd..... go to the trash, pick out the package.....

 I mixed all of my hibiscus petal powder like it was henna.


----------



## Sharpened

Pulled my hair into a gelled pony puff. DH loves the puff. Good, 'cause I got some bad news to deliver...


----------



## Nightingale

I get more stretch from wrapping my braids around my head rather than threading them. I think for threading to work best, it needs to be on loose hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Pulled my hair into a gelled pony puff. DH loves the puff. Good, 'cause I got some bad news to deliver...



What news?


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What news?


Oh, nothing big, he just has to make a sacrifice right now.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am loving my box braids.  I want to keep them in forever and this is coming from someone who loves to do their hair.  I do plan keeping them at least 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Finished work day 4 of 13...I need to wash my hair but my energy level is at a -97...maybe I can get a quick cowash and detangle done before bed. Then slap in some leave-in and oils and bun for the next 8-9 days.


----------



## Anaisin

Found my 2016 favorite hair products list lol it's so different now and that was only a year ago smh product junkie problems

2016:

Alikay naturals black soap shampoo
Alikay naturals avocado repair mask
Pantene cleansing conditioner 
Shea moisture Jamaican black castor oil leave in
Camille Rose Fresh Curl
Belnouvo Deep Quench butter
Oyin Handmade pomade
Camille Rose Curl Maker

2017:

Literally only one product from the old list

Belnouvo Deep Quench butter
Mielle Organics Deep Conditioner
Mane Choice Tropical Moringa Daily Spray 
Mane Choice Tropical Moringa Daily Sealing Cream 
Mane Choice 24k Egyptian twisting gel
Verb Ghost oil
Vo5 Kiwi Lime conditioner
Qhemet Biologics cleansing tea
Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive heavy cream 
Qhemet Biologics Aethiopika butter 
Elucence Moisture Benefits shampoo

Also, Alikay Naturals Shea yogurt moisturizer. Funny because when I first got it I thought it was trash. Figured out how to use it and I love it. This is something I'll use if I wear my hair out (ponytail or fully out). The rude folks that took your hair without asking will be shook at how soft it is and harass you with questions.


----------



## Sharpened

Went to an event and saw all kinds of natural hair on men and women of various ages; I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Saludable84

Went out last night and saw so much natural hair and pretty WNGs. I really need to be braver. There was this one girl with a beautiful devacut.... and her hair was super thick.

I think I want some small bangs now


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Anaisin said:


> Found my 2016 favorite hair products list lol it's so different now and that was only a year ago smh product junkie problems
> 
> 2016:
> 
> Alikay naturals black soap shampoo
> Alikay naturals avocado repair mask
> Pantene cleansing conditioner
> Shea moisture Jamaican black castor oil leave in
> Camille Rose Fresh Curl
> Belnouvo Deep Quench butter
> Oyin Handmade pomade
> Camille Rose Curl Maker
> 
> 2017:
> 
> Literally only one product from the old list
> 
> Belnouvo Deep Quench butter
> Mielle Organics Deep Conditioner
> Mane Choice Tropical Moringa Daily Spray
> Mane Choice Tropical Moringa Daily Sealing Cream
> Mane Choice 24k Egyptian twisting gel
> Verb Ghost oil
> Vo5 Kiwi Lime conditioner
> Qhemet Biologics cleansing tea
> Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive heavy cream
> Qhemet Biologics Aethiopika butter
> Elucence Moisture Benefits shampoo
> 
> Also, Alikay Naturals Shea yogurt moisturizer. Funny because when I first got it I thought it was trash. Figured out how to use it and I love it. This is something I'll use if I wear my hair out (ponytail or fully out). The rude folks that took your hair without asking will be shook at how soft it is and harass you with questions.



I find this comforting. 

You are not alone.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy Hey! Nice pic! 

Are you still using the Hair Flair? If so, do you use it for deep conditioning? What dryer do you use and does it stay intact? Thank you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Hey! Nice pic!
> 
> Are you still using the Hair Flair? If so, do you use it for deep conditioning? What dryer do you use and does it stay intact? Thank you!



Thanks!

I do use the HairFlair still. I deep condition with it and dry my hair when my twists are pinned around my head or when I have rollers in.

I was unable to use my super high wattage hair dryer with it. It got too hot.

I had to purchase and use a Sally's brand dryer. I'll share the specifications once I'm back home.

I wouldn't repurchase it. Instead I would get a hard hood dryer, either standing or table top. But it performs well enough.


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I do use the HairFlair still. I deep condition with it and dry my hair when my twists are pinned around my head or when I have rollers in.
> 
> I was unable to use my super high wattage hair dryer with it. It got too hot.
> 
> I had to purchase and use a Sally's brand dryer. I'll share the specifications once I'm back home.
> 
> I wouldn't repurchase it. Instead I would get a hard hood dryer, either standing or table top. But it performs well enough.



Thank you!


----------



## Colocha

My hair is solidly MBL now. When I was dentangling it today it actually looked and felt that way. My twists stayed on my shoulders and back after I detangled and put prepoo on them. 

Also screwed myself over by forgetting to layer Xcel 21 first and then oil. Detangling took ~4 hours versus 2.5.


----------



## spacetygrss

I've got henna mixed up, sitting on my bathroom counter releasing it's color for tomorrow. I can't believe that I'm actually making the time for it. It's been a LOOOOOOOONG time since I've had the patience to mix anything.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I do use the HairFlair still. I deep condition with it and dry my hair when my twists are pinned around my head or when I have rollers in.
> 
> I was unable to use my super high wattage hair dryer with it. It got too hot.
> 
> I had to purchase and use a Sally's brand dryer. I'll share the specifications once I'm back home.
> 
> I wouldn't repurchase it. Instead I would get a hard hood dryer, either standing or table top. But it performs well enough.



The hair blow dryer I use with it is the GVP Pro 1800. Someone on the forum told me that she uses it with the HairFlair, so that's why I got it.

It works perfectly with the HairFlair. Not too hot, and not too cold, as my other one was.


----------



## spacetygrss

I did a henna glaze this morning. My hair feels absolutely fantastic! Strong, soft, smooth, with a nice sheen. My coils are nice and defined (it made them clump together).


----------



## sunshine737

KinksAndInk said:


> Although my hair is waist length...and slowly moving past it, I still feel like I'm at armpit length. It's very discouraging.



I feel the same way... it's so annoying.


----------



## sunshine737

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thinking aloud:
> 
> If I let go of washing and going until my hair has the length required to result in a wng I love, then I can shift my thinking and activities surrounding my hair care. Concentrating so much on my hair is like watching a pot boil, and trying to get an "I loooooove it" wash and go has been the main culprit!
> 
> I'm hoping that if I move to simply doing ayurvedic hair care and wearing my twist-outs down for a few days and up for the remaining days of the week, that will pull me back a bit.
> 
> I hope.
> 
> I'm going to test this theory for August. I'll purge a lot of my so-so products (give them to homes who may really love them) and see how my ayurvedic products do my hair.


 
I think that would be best. I stopped all wash and gos until I got to a length where it looked how I like my wngs to look. It helped me not to obsess over length and criticize my wngs. It also forced to to experiment with other styles.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

sunshine737 said:


> I think that would be best. I stopped all wash and gos until I got to a length where it looked how I like my wngs to look. *It helped me not to obsess over length and criticize my wngs.* *It also forced to to experiment with other styles.*



Thanks for the affirmation and encouragement! I really, REALLY appreciate it.

Yes!: The black bolded is what I'm hoping for.  And the bolded blue is neat! Agreed: I've already made strides by doing my first flat twist out (yay!), and I like having fewer tangles and a little more length shown. 

It just occurred to me one day: I'm upsetting myself trying to get a wash and go I like at this length. Later lengths might be better, and I can have fun with other styles in the meanwhile.


----------



## KinkyRN

spacetygrss said:


> I did a henna glaze this morning. My hair feels absolutely fantastic! Strong, soft, smooth, with a nice sheen. My coils are nice and defined (it made them clump together).


What recipe did you use? I have the henna but haven't done it because I'm unsure of what to put in the mix.


----------



## spacetygrss

KinkyRN said:


> What recipe did you use? I have the henna but haven't done it because I'm unsure of what to put in the mix.



I eyeballed my amounts, but it consisted of:
Henna (about 2 heaping tablespoons if I had to guess)
amla, brahmi and fenugreek (about 1/2 teaspoon each)
I add water to make a paste and let it develop overnight (about 12 hours).
In the morning I added about 1 tablespoon of avocado oil and my deep conditioner to make a nice cake batter consistency paste.

I let it sit on my hair for 2 hours without heat and then another hour under the dryer. I rinsed it thoroughly and then rinsed again with conditioner for good measure. That's it. My hair feels good.


----------



## Sharpened

Interesting... When I use the links in my siggies, it takes me to the last post on the thread. Using the link in the forum (without any new posts) takes me to the very first post.

"I do not need any more oils." I keep telling myself that, that I need to finish trialing the stuff I got first. But then, I hear about the wonderful properties of another oil...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Interesting... When I use the links in my siggies, it takes me to the last post on the thread. Using the link in the forum (without any new posts) takes me to the very first post.
> 
> "I do not need any more oils." I keep telling myself that, that I need to finish trialing the stuff I got first. But then, I hear about the wonderful properties of another oil...



I'm doing EVERYTHING I CAN to resist starting the purchasing of butters. I want to purchase 
jojoba butter,
aloe butter,
macadamia nut butter, 
cupuacu butter,
kokum butter,
etc.


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm doing EVERYTHING I CAN to resist starting the purchasing of butters. I want to purchase
> jojoba butter,
> aloe butter,
> macadamia nut butter,
> cupuacu butter,
> kokum butter,
> etc.


Oh yeah, I got a butter list, too, but I love the ease of oils. I will take a break for buying more for a few months, or until I use up something.


----------



## AgeinATL

Can anyone recommend a good fog-free shower mirror?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My twin cousins, mother, and I went to the Chicago Children's Museum with the kids. I saw this lady who had the most luscious head of natural hair. She was with her husband and two kids. I wanted to ask her if she heard of LHCF cause she looked like she could be a cousin lol.


----------



## rileypak

Has anyone tried the Creme of Nature ACV Clarifying Rinse yet?


----------



## gorgeoushair

rileypak said:


> Has anyone tried the Creme of Nature ACV Clarifying Rinse yet?


 
Guess this is the new trend like I knew it would be. Lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Mrs. @Sharpened, I'm ready to give your awesome-sounding regimen a go myself next wash day.  

Here's my plan, and I'm okay if it doesn't work for my hair. It's just something that sounds great to TRY.  I did not like the feel of last wash day, and that's pushing me the opposite way back to more natural products for a spell.

I'm going to give it several trials.

Apply Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Penetrating Hair Treatment to section hair into 6 or 8 sections using Ouchless Goody barrettes.
Deep condition  with the CRN CW PHT overnight.
The next day apply Colorful Neutral Protein Filler to ends and prepoo for 30 minutes with fresh aloe (get fresh aloe from ??? Whole Foods? Sprouts? A local Mexican or Indian grocery store?).
Elongate strands under shower water, lightly finger detangling and removing shed hair.
Using CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil, oil rinse and lightly finger detangle (use nozzle bottle to focus oil onto ends at first; detangle; don processing cap while completing showering).
After completing showerly duties, cleanse scalp and strands with Soultanicals Soulvedic Strands Poo Bar.
At the sink, hydrate with catnip tea spritz (purchase organic catnip tea from the Vitamin Shoppe).
Seal with CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil.
Apply gel of choice (Alikay Naturals? Curl Prep Curl Crush?).
Style in chunky twists for an elongated wash and go.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Mrs. @Sharpened, I'm ready to give your awesome-sounding regimen a go myself next wash day.
> 
> Here's my plan, and I'm okay if it doesn't work for my hair. It's just something that sounds great to TRY.  I did not like the feel of last wash day, and that's pushing me the opposite way back to more natural products for a spell.
> 
> I'm going to give it several trials.
> 
> Apply Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Penetrating Hair Treatment to section hair into 6 or 8 sections using Ouchless Goody barrettes.
> Deep condition  with the CRN CW PHT overnight.
> The next day apply Colorful Neutral Protein Filler to ends and prepoo for 30 minutes with fresh aloe (get fresh aloe from ??? Whole Foods? Sprouts? A local Mexican or Indian grocery store?).
> Elongate strands under shower water, lightly finger detangling and removing shed hair.
> Using CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil, oil rinse and lightly finger detangle (use nozzle bottle to focus oil onto ends at first; detangle; don processing cap while completing showering).
> After completing showerly duties, cleanse scalp and strands with Soultanicals Soulvedic Strands Poo Bar.
> At the sink, hydrate with catnip tea spritz (purchase organic catnip tea from the Vitamin Shoppe).
> Seal with CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil.
> Apply gel of choice (Alikay Naturals? Curl Prep Curl Crush?).
> Style in chunky twists for an elongated wash and go.



I'll likely PONYTAIL the wash and go, but we'll see.


----------



## rileypak

AgeinATL said:


> Can anyone recommend a good fog-free shower mirror?


Please tag me if you get an answer! Thanks


----------



## Sharpened

@YvetteWithJoy can you give me a breakdown of the why for each step? If you are going to use straight aloe (you can use the bottled gel, I found my leaves in the Mexican section of an international grocery store), you can eliminate the protein filler and coconut water treatment.

I worry about the pH of the shampoo bar negating the smoothing effect that the aloe gives. Maybe try cowashing the excess oil out instead?

With your cottony texture, making sure your hair likes an oil that isn't too heavy is paramount. Does the growth mix make your hair geasy, rough, or hard? If it is more penetrating, it is fine for detangling, but not sealing. I don't use coconut oil, so I cannot say.

Also, what exactly is your curl pattern? Does it just coil on the ends? What do your dry sheds look like? Small waves or crinkles? Have you tried shingling yet?

There is a spiritual symbolism connected with hair. The words "will of God" popped into my head today; I will wait for the full revelation. Father Yah is the God of the minutia since He created the little things. Don't trust me; trust that above all else, if nothing else.


----------



## Colocha

@Sharpened, @YvetteWithJoy,

Have you found success with catnip tea? I used it several years ago faithfully but got bored with it. I use it to mix henna now.


----------



## spacetygrss

I was wondering what my version of Curly Proverbz oil reminded me of smell-wise, then it hit me. The peppermint oil that I added makes it smell like the NJoy growth oil, just without the sulfur undertones. Maybe I'll actually use this since it's just minty smelling.


----------



## Sharpened

Colocha said:


> @Sharpened, @YvetteWithJoy,
> 
> Have you found success with catnip tea? I used it several years ago faithfully but got bored with it. I use it to mix henna now.


So far, it is like a step up from plain water. I will make my next batch a bit stronger (1 tb to 8 oz) and hope it does not become astringent.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Colocha said:


> @Sharpened, @YvetteWithJoy,
> 
> Have you found success with catnip tea? I used it several years ago faithfully but got bored with it. I use it to mix henna now.



I've never used it! I'll see next wash day.


----------



## Sharpened

@Colocha I forgot to add, the only tea that made me go _wow _so far is guava leaf tea.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> @Colocha I forgot to add, the only tea that made me go _wow _so far is guava leaf tea.



Wow 'cause why?


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow 'cause why?


I used it as a leave-in rinse, and it behaved like a conditioner on my hair. My hair was soft, smooth, cool to the touch, and the feeling lasted for days. @IDareT'sHair likes it as well.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> @YvetteWithJoy can you give me a breakdown of the why for each step? If you are going to use straight aloe (you can use the bottled gel, I found my leaves in the Mexican section of an international grocery store), you can eliminate the protein filler and coconut water treatment.
> 
> I worry about the pH of the shampoo bar negating the smoothing effect that the aloe gives. Maybe try cowashing the excess oil out instead?
> 
> With your cottony texture, making sure your hair likes an oil that isn't too heavy is paramount. Does the growth mix make your hair geasy, rough, or hard? If it is more penetrating, it is fine for detangling, but not sealing. I don't use coconut oil, so I cannot say.
> 
> Also, what exactly is your curl pattern? Does it just coil on the ends? What do your dry sheds look like? Small waves or crinkles? Have you tried shingling yet?
> 
> There is a spiritual symbolism connected with hair. The words "will of God" popped into my head today; I will wait for the full revelation. Father Yah is the God of the minutia since He created the little things. Don't trust me; trust that above all else, if nothing else.



Thank you for these questions! This helps a lot.

Rationales:
1. I was planning to DC because I experienced some breakage of my ends recently. My last DC was new to me, and it felt very ineffective. I didn't want to go 2 weeks without an effective DC session.

2. I was planning to apply the protein because of last week's breakage and because it had been awhile.

3. I was planning to poo because I thought that's how you had defined oil rinsing: as a step between DCing and shampooing. I don't mind simply rinsing the oil.

4. Fresh aloe: I'm okay with store bought (pre-made). I just thought I'd read you say that the two were very different. I assumed that meant fresh aloe was better, and I thought you were using it. Lol.

5. My CurlyProverbz oil contains both penetrating and sealing oils: For this first wash I just wanted to test whether it would work well for both steps. It makes my hair feel moisturized and weighed down, but not greasy unless I apply too much.

I could try broccoli seed oil or jojoba oil or a castor oil mix for the sealing step.

My shed hair is coily.

The actual shape of my strands is . . . thousands of little slinky toys. Lol. The diameter of my coils is small, like the springs you find in an ink pen. Some of my hair is wavy. I never see zigzags or crinkles, shed or not.

I shingled once. Definition was nice. Shrinkage was massive. Took a super long time to dry.


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thank you for these questions! This helps a lot.
> 
> Rationales:
> 1. I was planning to DC because I experienced some breakage of my ends recently. My last DC was new to me, and it felt very ineffective. I didn't want to go 2 weeks without an effective DC session.
> 
> 2. I was planning to apply the protein because of last week's breakage and because it had been awhile.
> 
> 3. I was planning to poo because I thought that's how you had defined oil rinsing: as a step between DCing and shampooing. I don't mind simply rinsing the oil.
> 
> 4. Fresh aloe: I'm okay with store bought (pre-made). I just thought I'd read you say that the two were very different. I assumed that meant fresh aloe was better, and I thought you were using it. Lol.
> 
> 5. My CurlyProverbz oil contains both penetrating and sealing oils: For this first wash I just wanted to test whether it would work well for both steps. It makes my hair feel moisturized and weighed down, but not greasy unless I apply too much.
> 
> I could try broccoli seed oil or jojoba oil or a castor oil mix for the sealing step.
> 
> My shed hair is coily.
> 
> The actual shape of my strands is . . . thousands of little slinky toys. Lol. The diameter of my coils is small, like the springs you find in an ink pen. Some of my hair is wavy. I never see zigzags or crinkles, shed or not.
> 
> I shingled once. Definition was nice. Shrinkage was massive. Took a super long time to dry.


OK, I am going to make a suggestion that I had made to you last year: embrace your texture. Let the coils clump, then you can start stretching them. The hair has to be trained where it is supposed to go. A good gel will clump most of your coils for you as you rake it through. I do not aim for root-to-tip definition, either; ain't happening, don't care. You have a blow dryer, so use it on your shingled hair.

You compared your hair to Nap85's: I don't see the similarity because she has a looser curl pattern and her hair is thready (mine is spongy, if you were wondering). She also embraces her texture unstretched from time-to-time. You have beautiful hair and you got the length to do various styles now.

I do not shoot for 100% shed- and tangle-free hair except twice a year. Sacrilege, I know, but my hair is fine. 

Yes, raw aloe is better, but you have to process it and freeze the leftovers. I suggested the bottled inner leaf gel so as to not overwhelm you. I would not use protein and aloe during the same session until I had trialed it first with my normal products. I have used it before a protein treatment for my scalp only to exfoliate.

Relax... You are still learning to get to know a part of yourself. I never expected to take a decade to get to the point I am at now, but I never had preconceived notion about kinky hair either. Or, simply put, I ain't got straight, wavy, or curly hair; I never expected my hair to behave like that even when I had used chemicals and heat; and I had no intentions of beating it into submission anymore. I wanted my hair (and scalp) to tell me what it wants and hates. My only regret was not trying water-only when my scalp had produced enough sebum for it to work.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> OK, I am going to make a suggestion that I had made to you last year: embrace your texture. Let the coils clump, then you can start stretching them. The hair has to be trained where it is supposed to go. A good gel will clump most of your coils for you as you rake it through. I do not aim for root-to-tip definition, either; ain't happening, don't care. You have a blow dryer, so use it on your shingled hair.
> 
> You compared your hair to Nap85's: I don't see the similarity because she has a looser curl pattern and her hair is thready (mine is spongy, if you were wondering). She also embraces her texture unstretched from time-to-time. You have beautiful hair and you got the length to do various styles now.
> 
> I do not shoot for 100% shed- and tangle-free hair except twice a year. Sacrilege, I know, but my hair is fine.
> 
> Yes, raw aloe is better, but you have to process it and freeze the leftovers. I suggested the bottled inner leaf gel so as to not overwhelm you. I would not use protein and aloe during the same session until I had trialed it first with my normal products. I have used it before a protein treatment for my scalp only to exfoliate.
> 
> Relax... You are still learning to get to know a part of yourself. I never expected to take a decade to get to the point I am at now, but I never had preconceived notion about kinky hair either. Or, simply put, I ain't got straight, wavy, or curly hair; I never expected my hair to behave like that even when I had used chemicals and heat; and I had no intentions of beating it into submission anymore. I wanted my hair (and scalp) to tell me what it wants and hates. My only regret was not trying water-only when my scalp had produced enough sebum for it to work.



Thanks, @Sharpened

You may be right! My hair may not be like Naptural85's. I watch her old videos when her hair was shorter, and I feel like I'm looking at my hair but I may be so wrong about that.

Thanks for mentioning that you don't shoot for 100% shed-and-tangle-free hair. I don't detangle nearly as fully as I used to, and I've just been crossing my fingers that this will be okay in the long run!

I loved the change in your hair over those 4 pics you shared in the "Everyday Hair" thread, and I have been ITCHING to try your regimen (especially the oil rinsing), but maybe you're right!

Thanks so much for the message.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@trueheartofgold, how is your hair?

@lulu97,  @theRaven, @faithVA, and @Coilystep, I usually post a lot in the different threads you lead, and I'm about to start training to run a marathon, so I may be MIA from time to time. I just didn't want to disappear! I'll be lurking, journaling, and continuing the hair and health stuff. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy, how are you? My hair is getting there. I'm learning how to take care of it so it's definitely an experience. I just have to know what it needs and likes. As you know retaining moisture is the biggest problem for me. I'm hanging in there.


----------



## Coilystep

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @trueheartofgold, how is your hair?
> 
> @lulu97,  @theRaven, @faithVA, and @Coilystep, I usually post a lot in the different threads you lead, and I'm about to start training to run a marathon, so I may be MIA from time to time. I just didn't want to disappear! I'll be lurking, journaling, and continuing the hair and health stuff. Thanks for all the help.


Good luck ma'am on your marathon I've done a couple of half marathons   I was already going to miss you in the wash N go thread. Now I'll miss you even more. Your hair will definitely benefit from the increased exercise.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, how are you? My hair is getting there. I'm learning how to take care of it so it's definitely an experience. I just have to know what it needs and likes. As you know retaining moisture is the biggest problem for me. I'm hanging in there.



Glad to hear it! I'm so glad your hair is getting there. 

We're doing pretty well over here. School starts up soon, so that's going to be a huge change. I'm trying to shift things around so that everyone can get where they need to get in the morning. It's a little tricky.

There's a job I'm in the process of applying for, and it's great given my schedule and interests, but it kind of feels like a step back. I've been really down about the situation. People around me have just encouraged me to trust the baby steps.​
Hair-wise:
I've shaved a TON of time off of my wash day (I can't thank God enough!). Also, I've been trying and liking flat twist outs. I don't yet know if it's worth doing it on stretched hair or not.​
Products-wise:
Even though I'm making progress in trialing things I've been really curious about and either crossing them off my list or putting them on the "Staples/HG" list, for every 3 products I do this for, 2 new-to-me products or substances pop up. I am moving in the direction of wanting to use products containing ayurvedic ingredients so that I can assist my ages edges and aid my hair's growth. I got the Natty Naturals sample pack (very glad she made the sample available again, because last time I refrained from getting the samples, and they'd been unavailable for a while).

I wrote to the Soultanicals creator and asked her if she had plans for an ayurvedic line (not just the poo or a product here or there). She said likely later on. Of course, special edition. 

Abena has been raving about EarthTone Naturals gel over the butter for wash and go's. Even though I am ignoring this , people keep mentioning it to me. I just can't jump, though: I have SEVERAL gels already, and that natural hair conference swag bag contained something like SIX MORE! I'm dying.

So, I am about to do a huge product purge. There's a local product swap meetup on the 13th. First I will sell some of my products to an LHCF friend, and the rest I'm just going to bite the bullet and give away at the swap. I'm just going to walk into the swap with a banker's box full of products, mingle, and leave the box.​


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Coilystep said:


> Good luck ma'am on your marathon I've done a couple of half marathons   I was already going to miss you in the wash N go thread. Now I'll miss you even more. Your hair will definitely benefit from the increased exercise.



I'm impressed! I'm scurred.  I have to run every day for the next 7 weeks to prepare.

Thanks, ma'am! I hope my hair benefits from the exercise!: I didn't get much growth at all last month, and I figure it was partially the decrease in exercise. With our oldest home from school for the summer, it's VERY hard getting it in.

I'll still be hanging around: I just need to put as much time into my health as I do my hair, and I haven't been very disciplined about pulling back hair-wise and LHCF-wise. Thanks for all the encouragement, too. Some days I was so sad about my hair or my wng, and your thread and feedback helped a lot.

Congrats on the growth, too! Lovely nappiversary pics.


----------



## Bibliophile

I think neem oil & Dudu Osum soap have been gentrified.

I can get 8 or 12 oz of neem oil for ~$4 and Dudu Osum bars for $3 on the ground.

 Last week I go to restock and they're scarce. When I finally find them to my horror:
1. My Indian grocer now sells neem oil in 2 oz bottles for $8
2. A bss had Dudu Osum for $5 per bar
3. The owner of the bss was telling mixed company how wonderful Dudu Osum was for oily, flaky & blemished skin. 

Indians and African people were using neem, camwood (red sandalwood/rakta chandan/African sandalwood) in hair & skin care for centuries.  Darn it, the secret is out...


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, @Sharpened
> 
> You may be right! My hair may not be like Naptural85's. I watch her old videos when her hair was shorter, and I feel like I'm looking at my hair but I may be so wrong about that.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning that you don't shoot for 100% shed-and-tangle-free hair. I don't detangle nearly as fully as I used to, and I've just been crossing my fingers that this will be okay in the long run!
> 
> I loved the change in your hair over those 4 pics you shared in the "Everyday Hair" thread, and I have been ITCHING to try your regimen (especially the oil rinsing), but maybe you're right!
> 
> Thanks so much for the message.



Hey lovely!

I think I understand what you want to do. You want to incorporate oil-rinsing in _your_ regimen. And I think that oil-rinsing really deserves to be given a chance. It can help a lot with softening and hydration.

It just happens that your regimen already contains a lot of steps and for that reason it might be a stretch to describe your final plan as an adaptation of Sharpened's regimen. She basically applies water then oil then rinses with water again and that's it. Sometimes she trials other things like aloe on the scalp or a tea spritz but these are not essential for her if I'm not mistaken and I think that her regimen's most striking feature is basically how simple it's core is. Her hair turns out amazing. Now her regimen might or might not be for us. I am her greatest admirer but I'm not sure that my hair can be hydrated enough with oil rinsing alone. I feel like my hair will always need a creamy leave in afterwards, at least. But I may be wrong. Sharpened only leaves a thin layer of castor oil on her hair after she rinses the oil out and I'm always shocked at how defined and shiny her hair turns out to be. That's why I want to muster enough courage to try to strictly follow her regimen one day. But until we are ready for that we can borrow and incorporate some of her tried and true practices such as the oil rinse or the aloe on the scalp or the guava tea spritz etc. 

If you want to go fully and strictly Sharpened and given the current condition of your hair (dry with some breakage) , I would suggest that you DC with your best moisturizing DC first then rinse with the DIY oil (she only uses a tiny amount of oil for oil-rinsing) Then water rinse and air dry, et voila!

What are your main goals from wanting to try Sharpened's regimen? Is it moisture, definition, clumpage, shine, less frizz?

For my hair I find that shingling with the oil on (talking about my natural roots and sunflower oil) can give me better clumpage. Not combing this time should help with that too.

Another 2 things that help with my clumpage and definition are rhassoul clay rinses and gel. Gel helps with shine, softness, (perceived?) moisture, and hold as well. But I digress.

Anyway supposedly repeating this regimen 2 or 3 times (oil rinsing only without the DC) should improve your clumpage and definition a lot. Then later on you can trial the other things she trials which I think serve different purposes as well.

But if your goal is to simply incorporate oil rinsing in your existing regimen, then I think you already have a solid plan outlined. You are the person who knows your hair best, its needs, its likes and the way it responds to things.

Good luck, sunshine!


----------



## Alma Petra

Sharpened said:


> OK, I am going to make a suggestion that I had made to you last year: embrace your texture. Let the coils clump, then you can start stretching them. The hair has to be trained where it is supposed to go. A good gel will clump most of your coils for you as you rake it through. I do not aim for root-to-tip definition, either; ain't happening, don't care. You have a blow dryer, so use it on your shingled hair.
> 
> You compared your hair to Nap85's: I don't see the similarity because she has a looser curl pattern and her hair is thready (mine is spongy, if you were wondering). She also embraces her texture unstretched from time-to-time. You have beautiful hair and you got the length to do various styles now.
> 
> I do not shoot for 100% shed- and tangle-free hair except twice a year. Sacrilege, I know, but my hair is fine.
> 
> Yes, raw aloe is better, but you have to process it and freeze the leftovers. I suggested the bottled inner leaf gel so as to not overwhelm you. I would not use protein and aloe during the same session until I had trialed it first with my normal products. I have used it before a protein treatment for my scalp only to exfoliate.
> 
> Relax... You are still learning to get to know a part of yourself. I never expected to take a decade to get to the point I am at now, but I never had preconceived notion about kinky hair either. Or, simply put, I ain't got straight, wavy, or curly hair; I never expected my hair to behave like that even when I had used chemicals and heat; and I had no intentions of beating it into submission anymore. I wanted my hair (and scalp) to tell me what it wants and hates. My only regret was not trying water-only when my scalp had produced enough sebum for it to work.



Hey lady, 

I have never used raw aloe before. I have used the bottled one and it acted like a hair gel on my hair. It was smoothing and gave some definition and some hold. And it dried crunchy. Does raw aloe dry crunchy as well? If your bottled aloe gel does not dry crunchy, what brand is it? 

TIA!


----------



## Sharpened

Alma Petra said:


> Hey lady,
> 
> I have never used raw aloe before. I have used the bottled one and it acted like a hair gel on my hair. It was smoothing and gave some definition and some hold. And it dried crunchy. Does raw aloe dry crunchy as well? If your bottled aloe gel does not dry crunchy, what brand is it?
> 
> TIA!


If I use aloe all over as a leave-in, it is on wet or damp hair and I layer an oil over it; a medium-to-light oil is good for this. Any moisture I put on my head will be sealed by oil or gel, unless it is a final rinse. Aloe and oil is what I prefer for my twists.


----------



## Alma Petra

Sharpened said:


> If I use aloe all over as a leave-in, it is on wet or damp hair and I layer an oil over it; a medium-to-light oil is good for this. Any moisture I put on my head will be sealed by oil or gel, unless it is a final rinse. Aloe and oil is what I prefer for my twists.



So you never get any of that crunch? I use Dr Organics's AVG. I love it for my set styles such as a bantu knot out or a twist out and in that case it does not leave crunch but then even wetline gel wouldn't leave any significant crunch with these styles. But for wash and go's or slicking back a bun, the AVG definitely dries crunchy and needs to be SOTCed.

ETA: I always style on wet (sometimes damp) hair and I always use a leave in and seal with oil and butter or grease before applying the gels including AVG.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Hey lovely!
> 
> I think I understand what you want to do. You want to incorporate oil-rinsing in _your_ regimen. And I think that oil-rinsing really deserves to be given a chance. It can help a lot with softening and hydration.
> 
> It just happens that your regimen already contains a lot of steps and for that reason it might be a stretch to describe your final plan as an adaptation of Sharpened's regimen. She basically applies water then oil then rinses with water again and that's it. Sometimes she trials other things like aloe on the scalp or a tea spritz but these are not essential for her if I'm not mistaken and I think that her regimen's most striking feature is basically how simple it's core is. Her hair turns out amazing. Now her regimen might or might not be for us. I am her greatest admirer but I'm not sure that my hair can be hydrated enough with oil rinsing alone. I feel like my hair will always need a creamy leave in afterwards, at least. But I may be wrong. Sharpened only leaves a thin layer of castor oil on her hair after she rinses the oil out and I'm always shocked at how defined and shiny her hair turns out to be. That's why I want to muster enough courage to try to strictly follow her regimen one day. But until we are ready for that we can borrow and incorporate some of her tried and true practices such as the oil rinse or the aloe on the scalp or the guava tea spritz etc.
> 
> If you want to go fully and strictly Sharpened and given the current condition of your hair (dry with some breakage) , I would suggest that you DC with your best moisturizing DC first then rinse with the DIY oil (she only uses a tiny amount of oil for oil-rinsing) Then water rinse and air dry, et voila!
> 
> What are your main goals from wanting to try Sharpened's regimen? Is it moisture, definition, clumpage, shine, less frizz?
> 
> For my hair I find that shingling with the oil on (talking about my natural roots and sunflower oil) can give me better clumpage. Not combing this time should help with that too.
> 
> Another 2 things that help with my clumpage and definition are rhassoul clay rinses and gel. Gel helps with shine, softness, (perceived?) moisture, and hold as well. But I digress.
> 
> Anyway supposedly repeating this regimen 2 or 3 times (oil rinsing only without the DC) should improve your clumpage and definition a lot. Then later on you can trial the other things she trials which I think serve different purposes as well.
> 
> But if your goal is to simply incorporate oil rinsing in your existing regimen, then I think you already have a solid plan outlined. You are the person who knows your hair best, its needs, its likes and the way it responds to things.
> 
> Good luck, sunshine!



Thanks, @Alma Petra!

Okay: I thought the catnip, etc. were a part of the regimen. They're not. Gotcha.

Hmm!  I hadn't been thinking of it as a regimen that hinges on the mechanism of simplicity. I deep condition, do protein treatments, and all of that. These are definitely additional steps that make wash day more complex.

My goal was clumpage and health. The transformation of Sharpened's hair over those 4 photos was stark, and I thought, "I have yet to try this."

So my thought was to jump in there flexibly, not leaving off things important for my hair (protein, etc.), but trying the oil rinsing and so forth.

But it's okay. I am more than fine with sticking to my DCing, timely protein, puffs, and twist outs. I tend to like experimenting a lot because I love trialing and seeing and learning, but it's not necessary to switch up so much. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Sharpened

Alma Petra said:


> So you never get any of that crunch? I use Dr Organics's AVG. I love it for my set styles such as a bantu knot out or a twist out and in that case it does not leave crunch but then even wetline gel wouldn't leave any significant crunch with these styles. But for wash and go's or slicking back a bun, the AVG definitely dries crunchy and needs to be SOTCed.
> 
> ETA: I always style on wet (sometimes damp) hair and I always use a leave in and seal with oil and butter or grease before applying the gels including AVG.


I think it might be the other ingredients (stabilizers and preservatives) causing the dryness.


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, @Alma Petra!
> 
> Okay: I thought the catnip, etc. were a part of the regimen. They're not. Gotcha.
> 
> Hmm!  I hadn't been thinking of it as a regimen that hinges on the mechanism of simplicity. I deep condition, do protein treatments, and all of that. These are definitely additional steps that make wash day more complex.
> 
> My goal was clumpage and health. The transformation of Sharpened's hair over those 4 photos was stark, and I thought, "I have yet to try this."
> 
> So my thought was to jump in there flexibly, not leaving off things important for my hair (protein, etc.), but trying the oil rinsing and so forth.
> 
> But it's okay. I am more than fine with sticking to my DCing, timely protein, puffs, and twist outs. I tend to like experimenting a lot because I love trialing and seeing and learning, but it's not necessary to switch up so much.
> 
> Thanks again.


@Alma Petra is exactly right; the herbal rinses are for fun, but if someone can get some benefit from my experimenting, all the better. 

I have zero expectation anyone will do what I do. I just hope to help folks out when they want to see how an ingredient behaved or different technique to doing things. Right now, I would love to know precisely which fatty acids my hair likes or hates and what each one does for my hair.


----------



## KinkyRN

spacetygrss said:


> I eyeballed my amounts, but it consisted of:
> Henna (about 2 heaping tablespoons if I had to guess)
> amla, brahmi and fenugreek (about 1/2 teaspoon each)
> I add water to make a paste and let it develop overnight (about 12 hours).
> In the morning I added about 1 tablespoon of avocado oil and my deep conditioner to make a nice cake batter consistency paste.
> 
> I let it sit on my hair for 2 hours without heat and then another hour under the dryer. I rinsed it thoroughly and then rinsed again with conditioner for good measure. That's it. My hair feels good.


You didn't shampoo or deep condition after? Just wondering because I saw that some people do. I will be adding this recipe to my to do. Thanks!


----------



## spacetygrss

KinkyRN said:


> You didn't shampoo or deep condition after? Just wondering because I saw that some people do. I will be adding this recipe to my to do. Thanks!



I shampooed my hair before using the henna glaze.
I mixed my deep conditioner into the henna mixture, so that WAS the deep conditioning step.
After I rinsed the henna glaze out, I did a final rinse with regular conditioner to help make sure that all of the henna was gone.
Then, I did my LOC like normal. 

If you do a plain henna MASK it's highly recommended that you do a moisturizing DC afterwards. The glaze is different.

HTH.


----------



## KinkyRN

spacetygrss said:


> I shampooed my hair before using the henna glaze.
> I mixed my deep conditioner into the henna mixture, so that WAS the deep conditioning step.
> After I rinsed the henna glaze out, I did a final rinse with regular conditioner to help make sure that all of the henna was gone.
> Then, I did my LOC like normal.
> 
> If you do a plain henna MASK it's highly recommended that you do a moisturizing DC afterwards. The glaze is different.
> 
> HTH.


Okay I get what your saying. I wasn't looking at the glaze as a D.C. but with the D.C. added and the time plus heat... it makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, @Alma Petra!
> 
> Okay: I thought the catnip, etc. were a part of the regimen. They're not. Gotcha.
> 
> Hmm!  I hadn't been thinking of it as a regimen that hinges on the mechanism of simplicity. I deep condition, do protein treatments, and all of that. These are definitely additional steps that make wash day more complex.
> 
> My goal was clumpage and health. The transformation of Sharpened's hair over those 4 photos was stark, and I thought, "I have yet to try this."
> 
> So my thought was to jump in there flexibly, not leaving off things important for my hair (protein, etc.), but trying the oil rinsing and so forth.
> 
> But it's okay. I am more than fine with sticking to my DCing, timely protein, puffs, and twist outs. I tend to like experimenting a lot because I love trialing and seeing and learning, but it's not necessary to switch up so much.
> 
> Thanks again.



No dear I didn't mean that you cannot incorporate oil-rinsing into your regimen. I was just hoping to clarify the bit of confusion. As I said oil rinsing is great and it might work for you perfectly. I don't exactly follow her regimen but I could see that oil rinsing did help me with clumpage (whether Sharpened's castor/hemp/pumpkin seed mix or my sunflower oil)

One curious thing I noticed is that synthetic conditioners, deep conditioners and leave-ins do have the ability to disrupt the clumps or increase frizz in kinky hair for some obscure reason. I have mostly noticed it when I apply a leave in or a rinse-out after having defined my hair with say a clay mix. I don't know if @Sharpened has noticed this as well or not. But I assume that hair that has been trained to clump over time should be less susceptible to this effect.

Regarding the catnip yeah I think she said once that she doesn't like it a lot and that she prefers guava tea. Gel is always great in my opinion, and whatever definition you have  in your hair it gives it a terrific boost. AVG should have the same effect being a gel and given its balanced pH. But I think that @Sharpened believes her phenomenal clumpage is mostly due to the oil rinsing. I can't speak for her and she is here with us. Can you clarify this point more please @Sharpened? 

But pray do incorporate the oil rinse @YvetteWithJoy (and the other intended steps) in your upcoming wash day as you planned. I'm excited to read your reflections on it.


----------



## Alma Petra

Sharpened said:


> I think it might be the other ingredients (stabilizers and preservatives) causing the dryness.


I think that you must be right regarding the additional ingredients. That's why I was curious about what specific bottled brand you use. In fact my AVG does not cause me any dryness. On the contrary it's moisturizing but when it first dries it leaves behind this crunch that is characteristic of gels (like Wetline for example) which I will then have to SOTC. Do you get any of that with Wetline? Or do you not need to SOTC with it neither?


----------



## Sharpened

Alma Petra said:


> I think that you must be right regarding the additional ingredients. That's why I was curious about what specific bottled brand you use. In fact my AVG does not cause me any dryness. On the contrary it's moisturizing but when it first dries it leaves behind this crunch that is characteristic of gels (like Wetline for example) which I will then have to SOTC. Do you get any of that with Wetline? Or do you not need to SOTC with it neither?


Oh, you meant the gel cast, not actual dryness. I kind of like the crunch, because that means my hair will not be tangling, and it wears off after a few days. Wetline is very crunchy, but you can scrunch most of that out with oil or butter.


----------



## Alma Petra

Sharpened said:


> Oh, you meant the gel cast, not actual dryness. I kind of like the crunch, because that means my hair will not be tangling, and it wears off after a few days. Wetline is very crunchy, but you can scrunch most of that out with oil or butter.


Hehe yeah exactly. I am not a big fan of the crunch even though I'm a huge fan of wetline gel. I know that it scrunches out soft and moisturized but I just wish there was a version of it that has all of its characteristics except for the crunch.  

I have never used raw AVG before and I really want to know if it dries crunchy as well or if this only happens with the bottled AVG.


----------



## Sharpened

Alma Petra said:


> Hehe yeah exactly. I am not a big fan of the crunch even though I'm a huge fan of wetline gel. I know that it scrunches out soft and moisturized but I just wish there was a version of it that has all of its characteristics except for the crunch.
> 
> I have never used raw AVG before and I really want to know if it dries crunchy as well or if this only happens with the bottled AVG.


Raw aloe seems to vanish in my hair, no crunchiness here. I use it on my nape with no problem. It goes brown within 5 days, still usable, though.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm doing EVERYTHING I CAN to resist starting the purchasing of butters. I want to purchase
> jojoba butter,
> aloe butter,
> macadamia nut butter,
> cupuacu butter,
> kokum butter,
> etc.



I just want to throw in your face that I have all of these in my possession


----------



## Saludable84

AgeinATL said:


> Can anyone recommend a good fog-free shower mirror?



I'm using Cremo but it still fogs. Just put it under water for a second and it stops.


----------



## PJaye

ORS Mayo...whodathunkit.


----------



## AgeinATL

Saludable84 said:


> I'm using Cremo but it still fogs. Just put it under water for a second and it stops.



Thanks Tasia!
@rileypak


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

My hair has been getting it's life with Mango Butter. This will definitely be my go to during the winter.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

My hair has been mad at me ever since I took out my extensions. It's been soooooo dry and fizzy! I tried many different DC's and none of them worked. Finally last night I tried Shea Moisture Mafura Honey mask to DC and braided my wet hair with a little Blue Magic. Finally, it's soft again! It's still not 100% but it's improved a lot. I'm so relived I was starting to think my hair was ruined.


----------



## Sharpened

Spent a total of 20 minutes on my hair today, a happy, yet rare occasion. It was in a shellacked into a puff since Thursday, so that stretch helped a bit. The Wetline Xtreme Gel started to crumble in the front (everybody else gets simple flakes, I get pills and crumbs), so I did a quick oil rinse/detangle with apricot seed oil. Hours later at 90% dry, I got flakes from the gel residue that remained in my hair.

This is the only gel that does not rinse clean consistently. I love/hate this stuff...


----------



## Royalq

My hair is feeling really dry lately. It was super soft up until I stupidly applied shea butter to it, knowing full and well my natural hair hates the stuff but I wanted to see how my relaxed hair will react. That was thursday and ever since then my hair has been desert dry. Even today I decided to wash to get the shea butter out and my hair still feels dry. I just DCed and now im under a heated cap doing an oil rinse hoping it will bring back the softness. No more shea butter for me. I gave my Alikay shea yogurt to my brother to use.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Spent a total of 20 minutes on my hair today, a happy, yet rare occasion. It was in a shellacked into a puff since Thursday, so that stretch helped a bit. The Wetline Xtreme Gel started to crumble in the front (everybody else gets simple flakes, I get pills and crumbs), so I did a quick oil rinse/detangle with apricot seed oil. Hours later at 90% dry, I got flakes from the gel residue that remained in my hair.
> 
> This is the only gel that does not rinse clean consistently. I love/hate this stuff...


That gel only took me once on a WNG. One year ago. Never again. 

For my edges when I wear buns yes. But that's as far as I go.


----------



## Royalq

Yeah no, my hair still feels iffy. Its not as buttery as it was before. Im air drying now and i plan to do bantu knots. Yesterday I unintentionally did bantu knots and it came out so beautiful. Hopefully I can recreate the look with a few improvements.


----------



## faithVA

Signing up for this triathlon has been great for taking my mind off my hair. I've had so much training in the past 8 weeks that I haven't had time to worry about my hair. And if I thought about my hair I was too tired to do anything about it 

I'm hoping after it is over I'm still  nonchalant about my hair and just keep it up and away.


----------



## Colocha

This girl in a Soultanicals ad did a four braid braid-out, separated and then immediately put each braid section into a bantu knot for stretch.

I was sitting there nodding and taking notes. I know how I'll be wearing and preserving my hair when I visit my fiance in a couple weeks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I want this to be done to my hair in the winter. I'm definitely not gonna do it


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think the only thing missing from my hair regimen is consistent exercise. I feel like my growth is at a stand still even with low manipulation, vitamins and eating right. Maybe increased circulation is what I need.


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> Signing up for this triathlon has been great for taking my mind off my hair. I've had so much training in the past 8 weeks that I haven't had time to worry about my hair. And if I thought about my hair I was too tired to do anything about it
> 
> I'm hoping after it is over I'm still  nonchalant about my hair and just keep it up and away.


I bet you look damn good! Lol


----------



## Rocky91

Shea moisture shampoos are such TRASH omg  I'm tryna use up the rest of my stash so I put it in my gym bag for use after swimming. My hair felt better with chlorine in it straight out the pool than after using that damn shampoo!!!! Wth man.


----------



## Angel1881

Prettymetty said:


> I just started taking Itworks hair, skin, nail vitamins. I'm hoping for a growth spurt. I took Purvana max for years, so maybe my body is just used to it now.



Prettymetty,
How are the ItWorks vitamins working for you, thus far? I've been hesitating to try them due to the cost.

TIA!


----------



## Nightingale

My hair seems to be immune to gel cast. I glob on gel and barely get hold, much less crunch.


----------



## Nightingale

One day I will actually complete a full week of inverting. I believe it works, but never get beyond day 4 .


----------



## Colocha

Hello, yes, I would like to admit to being addicted to trimming my hair. 

I sat down and started a search and destroy on the front of my hair which led to a full search and destroy and dusting session. That'd be fine and dandy, but my hair is in twists. So after I search and destroyed each section I just _had_ to trim the (healthy) ends of the twists to keep them full and even all the way down. 

I cut off half an inch all over. When was the last time I trimmed? July. Before that? June.

I am literally cutting off all my progress. What is wrong with me


----------



## Saludable84

I need a liter of Oyin Hair Dew


----------



## Lissa0821

I wish I knew how to style baby hairs.  I never bothered because my edges are naturally thin. My box braids are two weeks old and my edges are full of curly coils. Molding baby hair in place would come in handy right about now.


----------



## Prettymetty

Angel1881 said:


> Prettymetty,
> How are the ItWorks vitamins working for you, thus far? I've been hesitating to try them due to the cost.
> 
> TIA!


I've only been taking them a couple weeks, but my shedding is less and my nails are growing super fast. I will do a length check and review after 1 month.


----------



## Angel1881

Prettymetty said:


> I've only been taking them a couple weeks, but my shedding is less and my nails are growing super fast. I will do a length check and review after 1 month.



Thanks for your reply. I'll keep an eye out for your length check and review.


----------



## Evolving78

Colocha said:


> Hello, yes, I would like to admit to being addicted to trimming my hair.
> 
> I sat down and started a search and destroy on the front of my hair which led to a full search and destroy and dusting session. That'd be fine and dandy, but my hair is in twists. So after I search and destroyed each section I just _had_ to trim the (healthy) ends of the twists to keep them full and even all the way down.
> 
> I cut off half an inch all over. When was the last time I trimmed? July. Before that? June.
> 
> I am literally cutting off all my progress. What is wrong with me


I do that too. I need to have blunt ends and I have OCD tendencies about prevention.


----------



## Beany

My cousin visited me for a few days and I was looking forward to giving her a bunch of products, but she only had a carry on bag so...my stash still overfloweth. I haven't bought nary a conditioner, shampoo, leave in, moisturizer, balm, pomade, etc. this year and I STILL have too much. So glad my PJ days are behind me because this is ridiculous.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm jumping back in the shower and washing this non sulfate shampoo residue out of my hair! I can feel it on my strands.


----------



## Colocha

Holy Grail combo: Hair Dew + Jojoba Oil + CRN Almond Jai

I had my hair in a twisted bun since wash day (Saturday or Sunday) and spritzed my ends daily but didn't do anything else. I took my hair down today to put it in a cute bun for an interview tomorrow. My hair was super moisturized, stretched, and defined. My bun is juicy.


----------



## MzSwift

Colocha said:


> Holy Grail combo: Hair Dew + Jojoba Oil + CRN Almond Jai
> 
> I had my hair in a twisted bun since wash day (Saturday or Sunday) and spritzed my ends daily but didn't do anything else. I took my hair down today to put it in a cute bun for an interview tomorrow. My hair was super moisturized, stretched, and defined. My bun is juicy.



GL on your interview tomorrow!


----------



## curlyTisME

Moisturized and sealed tonight for the first time in a while. Felt good. I need a trim though.


----------



## Colocha

MzSwift said:


> GL on your interview tomorrow!


Thank you!


----------



## melahnee

I am completely obsessed with her hair. All I want at this point is my natural dark hair as long as it can be. I got all my coloring and need for short styles out of my system!! I'm ready for ridiculous long hair now.... short hair is fun and easy.. now I just want my long hair back.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I wonder how those Form
Beauty products by Tristan Walker are


----------



## Evolving78

I love ION hard water shampoo! The fact that I used the shampoo (lathered 2x) was telling! I used it, then used a non sulfate, used it again, then used a moisturizing sulfate. My hair must have had so much buildup! My hair didn't feel hard, rough, or stripped either.
Does anyone like any of their other shampoos and conditioners? I like their hair color products.


----------



## Anaisin

Rocky91 said:


> Shea moisture shampoos are such TRASH omg  I'm tryna use up the rest of my stash so I put it in my gym bag for use after swimming. My hair felt better with chlorine in it straight out the pool than after using that damn shampoo!!!! Wth man.



Lol I love their shampoos. I need to get my other half of bottle from my mom since I'm honestly never purchasing again. I've move on to Qhemet and Mane Choice


----------



## Nightingale

I need some Lilla Rose/Flex-8 hair clips in my life ASAP! Are any of you ladies still wearing them? If so, are they made to last? I want to be sure they won't snap on me after a month.


----------



## Anaisin

I loved the feeling of my hair down my back in the shower. Now it barely grazes my shoulders. At least I know it can grow back.


----------



## LovelyRo

I just straightened my hair for the first time since my BC in Feb. I should be APL by the end of the year.


----------



## Sally.

I straightened my hair for a special occasion last week and I made sure to use both the redken heat protectant and the chi serum. I washed this week and noticed I have MAJOR heat damage all along my ends. Like 3 inches of just completely straight hair on my ends. I have to cut all of that off and I'm so heartbroken. Been growing my hair for 4 years and it's still not as long or as full as so many others I've seen who've been growing their hair out that long. I'm just so frustrated with 4a/4b black hair.


----------



## GGsKin

I hope I don't regret putting this fenugreek on my scalp. I'm having flashbacks of almost passing out in the shower.


----------



## justNikki

I aways get a lot of compliments on my hair and people assume It's a texture thing.  Let me just say this, it doesn't matter what texture you have,  if you keep your hair moistured and SHAPED it will be fly. I've seen it a thousand times and I'm can testify to my own.  It's not half way as cute when it's not shaped up.


----------



## Sally.

Saludable84 said:


> Big thanks to @IDareT'sHair for bumping the oil rinse thread. My wash day is actually pretty simple: wash, dc, heavy seal and twist. But that oil rinse!!!!! I will add the step. That really helped
> 
> Big thanks to @Sharpened for telling me I was oil rinsing wrong and how to do it correctly.


Can you link to the oil rinse thread?? As well as sharpened's advice? My computer died recently and searching on my phone on LHCF is so frustrating.


----------



## Saludable84

Sally. said:


> Can you link to the oil rinse thread?? As well as sharpened's advice? My computer died recently and searching on my phone on LHCF is so frustrating.


Oil Rinsing 

Advice


----------



## KinksAndInk

I've been so hair lazy lately. I need to get back on track. I usually have my fall regimen worked out by now but I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I need some good scissors. Those cheap bss scissors don't seem to trim good  on my hair. Problem is, I don't know what kind of scissors to get. 

 Also I tried leaving conditioner on my ends (not bad, gotta try again) . That was once like three or four weeks ago. I've been wearing two buns (top of my head like Mickey Mouse, sides of my head by my ears, and low buns) with a tendril on each side. This style has become my relaxed hair's equivalent of a "puff" aka my go-to style when I don't do anything else to my hair. But now I need to find another go-to style because I don't wanna stress my ends out too much. I'm spoiled by my 2 minute hairstyle though.


----------



## Dayjoy

Sally. said:


> I straightened my hair for a special occasion last week and I made sure to use both the redken heat protectant and the chi serum. I washed this week and noticed I have MAJOR heat damage all along my ends. Like 3 inches of just completely straight hair on my ends. I have to cut all of that off and I'm so heartbroken. Been growing my hair for 4 years and it's still not as long or as full as so many others I've seen who've been growing their hair out that long. I'm just so frustrated with 4a/4b black hair.


Have you tried a hard protein treatment, Olaplex, or the Sally version of Olaplex-Ion Absolute Perfection?  Sometimes it takes a few washes and/ or treatments to get your texture back.


----------



## LushLox

beingofserenity said:


> I use murrays beeswax.  I think you can get it anywhere, walmart, beauty supply store. I smooth it on dry hair then apply gel after. No hard hair. Using oil this way wasn't enough for me.



What do you use to get rid of beeswax? Will a simple clarifying shampoo do it? I was thinking about buying some beeswax but it sounds like it'll be a headache to wash out.


----------



## beingofserenity

LushLox said:


> What do you use to get rid of beeswax? Will a simple clarifying shampoo do it? I was thinking about buying some beeswax but it sounds like it'll be a headache to wash out.



I just used regular shampoo to get it out


----------



## sharifeh

what vitamins is everyone taking these days? i want to start taking hair vitamins again


----------



## Sunrise

<rant> Why did Mizani do away with Fiberfyl?   Now I have to find a worthy substitute! <\rant>


----------



## Napp

im this -><- close to relaxing my hair. I feel like i cant do anything but a wash n go. i tried some wigs and i dont like how fake they look. i tried to press my hair and my hair got all puffy. im really frustrated.


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> im this -><- close to relaxing my hair. I feel like i cant do anything but a wash n go. i tried some wigs and i dont like how fake they look. i tried to press my hair and my hair got all puffy. im really frustrated.


Do it! Grab my hand and let's jump together!


----------



## SlimPickinz

I have decided that I will be washing my hair twice a week and then doing either two braids or two flat twists. I will do this until I hit HL. I decided if I'm gonna keep it long might as well go for the gold. My hair is currently WL but I will be trimming this weekend, hopefully I don't take off too much. I think I'm gonna use castor oil on my hair more regularly too. I current;y have some JBCO but I'm going back to regular CO I can't stand the scent of the JBCO.


----------



## Smiley79

I think Im in love with Alove vera gel prepoo.


----------



## Nightingale

SlimPickinz said:


> I have decided that I will be washing my hair twice a week and then doing either two braids or two flat twists. I will do this until I hit HL. I decided if I'm gonna keep it long might as well go for the gold. My hair is currently WL but I will be trimming this weekend, hopefully I don't take off too much. I think I'm gonna use castor oil on my hair more regularly too. I current;y have some JBCO but I'm going back to regular CO I can't stand the scent of the JBCO.



This is pretty much my regimen now too. What products are you using?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I need some good scissors. Those cheap bss scissors don't seem to trim good  on my hair. Problem is, I don't know what kind of scissors to get.
> 
> Also I tried leaving conditioner on my ends (not bad, gotta try again) . That was once like three or four weeks ago. I've been wearing two buns (top of my head like Mickey Mouse, sides of my head by my ears, and low buns) with a tendril on each side. This style has become my relaxed hair's equivalent of a "puff" aka my go-to style when I don't do anything else to my hair. But now I need to find another go-to style because I don't wanna stress my ends out too much. I'm spoiled by my 2 minute hairstyle though.


I bought some equinox hair shears and they are amazing. They're under 20 on amazon and are super sharp. They are so sharp that you have to be careful with washing them(you need to to remove the oil) the first time you use them. Just running my index and thumb along the width not actual blade cut both my fingers.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Nightingale said:


> This is pretty much my regimen now too. What products are you using?


Diluted ACV on the scalp for 20 mins once a week, shampoo bar from Chagrin Valley(but I will be trying others), condition with Ultimate Conditioning Souffle from APB. Towel dry with the turbie twist then apply the spray leave-in from APB, put on the CO focusing on the edges, scalp and ends. Then I'll be removing more water from my hair with a T shirt, apply some simple hair creme from APB and then braid or twist, detangling and applying my hair creme as I need it. 

I like my hair after the twistout better than the braidout so I'll probably do twists on Wednesdays/Thursday so my hair can be laid for the weekends. I do know that I need to stop doing buns though. It's making the hair along my crown break and that area already grows slower than the back.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I also need to get back into my vitamins.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

BronxJazzy said:


> I bought some equinox hair shears and they are amazing. They're under 20 on amazon and are super sharp. They are so sharp that you have to be careful with washing them(you need to to remove the oil) the first time you use them. Just running my index and thumb along the width not actual blade cut both my fingers.


Ooh, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Ooh, thanks for the suggestion!


No problem


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Sharpened said:


> Interesting... When I use the links in my siggies, it takes me to the last post on the thread. Using the link in the forum (without any new posts) takes me to the very first post.
> 
> "I do not need any more oils." I keep telling myself that, that I need to finish trialing the stuff I got first. But then, I hear about the wonderful properties of another oil...



Yes!  That's why I just stopped lying to myself about not purchasing anymore oils or butters.  I'm actually mad that I waited so late in life to go natural and live a healthier lifestyle.  I could've BEEN spent all my money on oils and butters


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Sharpened said:


> @Colocha I forgot to add, the only tea that made me go _wow _so far is guava leaf tea.



Ever used Red Roobios tea or know someone that has?  I keep reading that it does really well as a rinse but can't find anyone personally that has used it.  I drink it everyday and it certainly has improved my skin and digestion so I'm sure it probably has great effects on hair but want a users opinion.........


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Saludable84 said:


> I just want to throw in your face that I have all of these in my possession



JEALOUS!!!  Butter heaven......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bad&Bougee said:


> *Ever used Red Roobios tea or know someone that has?  I keep reading that it does really well as a rinse but can't find anyone personally that has used it. *


@Bad&Bougee 
I have and it's GREAT!  Please join us in the Tea Challenge.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bad&Bougee
> I have and it's GREAT!  Please join us in the Tea Challenge.



Thank you!!  I will.


----------



## Sharpened

Bad&Bougee said:


> Ever used Red Roobios tea or know someone that has?  I keep reading that it does really well as a rinse but can't find anyone personally that has used it.  I drink it everyday and it certainly has improved my skin and digestion so I'm sure it probably has great effects on hair but want a users opinion.........


Rooibos was astringent on my hair, but I have some mixed with guava leaf so I can get the benefits of rooibos without the dryness. Supposedly, rooibos can help with hair growth. I need to get back to using it to see if I can get a growth spurt.

I hear you on discovering oils and butters sooner. I wish I would have taken a chance and dropped conditioners and shampoo when I saw how well oil rinsing was treating my hair. I think the exotic oil train started in 2008-9 with argan and Ojon. I should have hopped it on then... *sigh*


----------



## niknakmac

I can't decide if I should just get my hair shaped up or do a serious cut.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Sharpened

How do you know when your hair is growing? 

~When you can pull increasingly more hair into your sight range to investigate the coil and shed origami better during finger detangling.

~When your still-damp coils feel weird brushing past your neck.

I still need a trim...


----------



## Prettymetty

I was stretching my back and leaned my head over and my hair touched my butt. My new goal is butt length without leaning back


----------



## Sharpened

It still throws me for a loop whenever someone compliments me on my hair.


----------



## GGsKin

My hair feels longer.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Wore my hair in 2 flat twists today. A coworker also has her hair in 2 flat twists. The difference? Mine looks like 2 twigs compared to her thick tree trunks.  And it's salt and pepper, more salt than pepper. Her hair is so thick and beautiful.


----------



## Anaisin




----------



## Saludable84

So, this October I'm supposed to make WL but I'm very close to it now   WL and BSL are exactly 6" for me. I don't take my vitamins as regularly as I should, but I always take my collagen and I think it's been helping. Considering I've trimmed about 3 times since last October, probably an inch in total counting my next trim and the fact that it hasn't been a year yet, that's good enough progress for me. 

I also started scalp exfoliation this year, however, I don't put anything on my scalp due to having a sensitive scalp. I'm sure it's helping, but probably not as much as someone who does use products on their scalps.


----------



## sexypebbly

I hate post partum shedding. My edges are growing back but hate this awkward stage


----------



## I Am So Blessed

KinksAndInk said:


> Wore my hair in 2 flat twists today. A coworker also has her hair in 2 flat twists. The difference? Mine looks like 2 twigs compared to her thick tree trunks.  And it's salt and pepper, more salt than pepper. Her hair is so thick and beautiful.


Oh man, LOL huh? I want a hoary head. To have a hoary head in righteousness is a crown of glory. Proverbs 16:31.

Comparing is equal to looking down while tight roping, your gonna trip.

Actually I'd be looking at your hair with all those natural God given high-lights.


----------



## Sunrise

Found my substitute - Lee Stafford Hair Growth Treatment!  Works just as quick! 



Sunrise said:


> <rant> Why did Mizani do away with Fiberfyl?   Now I have to find a worthy substitute! <\rant>


----------



## Sharpened

OK, I am officially tired of YouTuber putting 4b or 4c in their titles and they are not a supercoily. Clickbait causes me to click away.


----------



## KinkyRN

I wish the hair on my head grew as fast as the hair on my face.


----------



## Smiley79

We're only in August and I'm already looking forward to Black Friday sales like:





Last year I didn't do any BF shopping so this year I plan to partake in a little shopping from my favorite companies.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

KinkyRN said:


> I wish the hair on my head grew as fast as the hair on my face.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy, What does the Soultanicals Monoi Deep Conditioner smell like to you? Is the scent strong?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, What does the Soultanicals Monoi Deep Conditioner smell like to you? Is the scent strong?



I'll go smell it real fast and come back and report.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, What does the Soultanicals Monoi Deep Conditioner smell like to you? Is the scent strong?



Mine is almost scent-free / odorless. I can hardly smell it at all. I sat there really sniffing it, trying to figure out what it smells like, if anything, so I could report. Maybe she gave me an unscented one or something? I read a review somewhere saying "It smells so good!"   Where?


----------



## halee_J

Im rediscovering my love for glycerine but Im going to have to find a replacement once the cool weather hits...


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Mine is almost scent-free / odorless. I can hardly smell it at all. I sat there really sniffing it, trying to figure out what it smells like, if anything, so I could report. Maybe she gave me an unscented one or something? I read a review somewhere saying "It smells so good!"   Where?



Thank you!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Alright! I measured my hair and I reached 16". I past my short term goal. My New short term goal is 18". I'm so thankful. 

Last weekend I was braid\twisting my hair and I had to take two breaks! 

Don't rush, take a break lol.

My neck is greasy. *coconut oil *


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Smiley79 said:


> We're only in August and I'm already looking forward to Black Friday sales like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I didn't do any BF shopping so this year I plan to partake in a little shopping from my favorite companies.



This post is so funny lol. This gif lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

halee_J said:


> Im rediscovering my love for glycerine but Im going to have to find a replacement once the cool weather hits...


I use the same glycerin enriched regimen all year round. I change nothing. I hear about glycerin not being so good in the cold season but I never understand why. My hair still feels the same (extremely moisturized and soft) no matter what the weather.


----------



## Prettymetty

Manic Panic liked my pic on Instagram!! I'm so flattered. I just got an Instagram today so that I can promote hair/beauty products. I can post pics of the products I review.


----------



## halee_J

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I use the same glycerin enriched regimen all year round. I change nothing. I hear about glycerin not being so good in the cold season but I never understand why. My hair still feels the same (extremely moisturized and soft) no matter what the weather.



I will be testing that theory because I don't have a choice until I find something else. I hope it works out.


----------



## Evolving78

Prettymetty said:


> Manic Panic liked my pic on Instagram!! I'm so flattered. I just got an Instagram today so that I can promote hair/beauty products. I can post pics of the products I review.


I had a big product hair company to like my pic too! Cool right! Stick with that brand as far as your pics go. Be strategic and show how the color isn't damaging, the vibrancy, how long it last, etc.. if you are all over the place with posting/tagging different products, you don't show consistency to another consumer, or a company. I have seen how this works from a marketing perspective/experience and from my former marketing classes. There is someone that used and talked about one company so much, that they reached out to her and she became a spokesperson for them. Tours, product demos, interviews, etc..


----------



## Prettymetty

shortdub78 said:


> I had a big product hair company to like my pic too! Cool right! Stick with that brand as far as your pics go. Be strategic and show how the color isn't damaging, the vibrancy, how long it last, etc.. if you are all over the place with posting/tagging different products, you don't show consistency to another consumer, or a company. I have seen how this works from a marketing perspective/experience and from my former marketing classes. There is someone that used and talked about one company so much, that they reached out to her and she became a spokesperson for them. Tours, product demos, interviews, etc..


Great advice. Manic Panic is the only brand I use for color any way so yay. I'm looking forward to trying other shades. So far I've done 2 reds, purple and blue.


----------



## Evolving78

Prettymetty said:


> Great advice. Manic Panic is the only brand I use for color any way so yay. I'm looking forward to trying other shades. So far I've done 2 reds, purple and blue.


Let me know how it works out for you! You might become a brand ambassador!


----------



## halee_J

I just realized it's my 10 year anniversary on LHCF


----------



## KinksAndInk

Wore my hair in a low wet bun today because I baggied last night and was too tired to do anything else. Even with no gel I like the way it looked.


----------



## whiteoleander91

CHI infra therma protective treatment (conditioner)... Does it have good slip? Is the infra moisture therapy shampoo any good? Does it make the hair tangle? Thinking about trying these products


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My hair is growing faster than I expected. My last relaxer was two years, two months, 12 days, and 5 hours ago (yes that is the exact timming).  I retained 16". I'm ahead of schedule.


I trimmed twice since initial BC. So.....


----------



## Dayjoy

halee_J said:


> I just realized it's my 10 year anniversary on LHCF


Wow!  My ten years was back in May and I didn't even realize it.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## halee_J

I need to make flax gel. I like it but it's a messy process. Good thing it lasts a while


----------



## halee_J

Dayjoy said:


> Wow!  My ten years was back in May and I didn't even realize it.  Thanks for the reminder.


 
Congrats to you! Time really flies. I can't believe it been a _decade._


----------



## FemmeFatale

Anyone here ever used Ouai texturizing hair spray on their weaves ? I know this is the makeup section but they carry this at Sephora and the bar forum is more crunchy/natural than here lol.

Ordered from Nordstrom, hopefully I like it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Thank you!



I have it in my hair right now. Mine has a perfume-y smell when on my hair, but no smell (to me) when in the jar. I'll let you know if the smell lingers after rinse out.


----------



## halee_J

I really want to try my new mango butter but I shouldn't experiment after henna. I will use the palm butter that I know makes my hair soft and try the mango during the week for sealing


----------



## melahnee

got my hair braided. love it! hopefully they will last for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## RossBoss

Does anyone have the recipe for glycerin/rose water/distilled water? I saw it in a thread a few weeks ago but now I can't find it. I need to know the correct ratios of each to use.


----------



## jsjames

What does it mean when others say your hair soak up product like a sponge?
When others do my hair someone new always states my soaks up water quickly and then another person looked at my hair and said your hair looks spongy


----------



## RossBoss

jsjames said:


> What does it mean when others say your hair soak up product like a sponge?
> When others do my hair someone new always states my soaks up water quickly and then another person looked at my hair and said your hair looks spongy



They're speaking of its porosity. Just as a sponge is porous your hair soaks up product so it needs to be reapplied more frequently.


----------



## Sharpened

RossBoss said:


> Does anyone have the recipe for glycerin/rose water/distilled water? I saw it in a thread a few weeks ago but now I can't find it. I need to know the correct ratios of each to use.


Why not use the rosewater alone, as a start?


jsjames said:


> What does it mean when others say your hair soak up product like a sponge?
> When others do my hair someone new always states my soaks up water quickly and then another person looked at my hair and said your hair looks spongy


I have spongy hair. It soaked up a lot of water-based  product quickly, to the point that it did not look like do a darn thing. Leave-in conditioners were absolutely useless. Oil and water are my friends now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@trueheartofgold

Here's my conclusion:

Scent-wise, the Soultanicals Monoi Moisture DC smells almost scent-free in the jar. Once on the head, it smells like perfume-y bug spray (like a perfume-y Off). It's not terrible but it's not good, either. I ended up DCing overnight (I don't like to do that, but I was just exhausted and did not re-engage with my hair and went to sleep without hopping back in the shower again). By the morning, the scent was gone.

I can't smell it at all now that it's rinsed out and have styled.

Hope that helps.


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @trueheartofgold
> 
> Here's my conclusion:
> 
> Scent-wise, the Soultanicals Monoi Moisture DC smells almost scent-free in the jar. Once on the head, it smells like perfume-y bug spray (like a perfume-y Off). It's not terrible but it's not good, either. I ended up DCing overnight (I don't like to do that, but I was just exhausted and did not re-engage with my hair and went to sleep without hopping back in the shower again). By the morning, the scent was gone.
> 
> I can't smell it at all now that it's rinsed out and have styled.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thanks! How is the moisture? Did you use it as a pre poo or deep conditioner after shampooing? Would you repurchase based on the scent or can you tolerate it if the moisture is what you're looking for in the product?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Thanks! How is the moisture? Did you use it as a pre poo or deep conditioner after shampooing? Would you repurchase based on the scent or can you tolerate it if the moisture is what you're looking for in the product?



Scent is tolerable for sure. 

I used it as a true DC, right after shampooing. (I had prepooed earlier with something else). It gave me some but not a lot of moisture. However, I'm hipo, and also you know my weird track record with DCs: Even the most popular amazing ones that do a lot for almost everyone will hardly work for me. I feel like the Mielle Organics DC (has protein) is much better than Soultanicals Monoi DC on my hair.

The Afrotastic Curl Elastic (has protein) did my heart hair GREAT! I've only used it once so I need to try it a few more times, but as of now it's either the most moisturizing or the second moist moisturizing DC experience I've ever had. But I don't want to conclude anything about that too soon: I definitely need to trial it a few more times before I can conclude that definitively.

I may be able to cease investing in the Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker Penetrating Hair DC (very pricey, IMO) and just go with bought-on-sale jars of the Afrotastic Curl Elastic. 

If you want me to send you a free 2-ounce sample of some of my Soultanicals Monoi DC, PM me: I don't mind, especially because I don't think it's going to be a staple for me. I have only scooped out the DC with a plastic spoon: Fingers have not touched any product. I'm funny about used products though and won't be offended if issano.


----------



## jsjames

@RossBoss  so does this mean i have high porosity hair?

@Sharpened do you find when you used water and heavy oil based  leave ins  that your hair would be oily  and dry? Thats how my hair felt  sometimes


----------



## Sharpened

jsjames said:


> @Sharpened do you find when you used water and heavy oil based leave ins that your hair would be oily and dry? Thats how my hair felt sometimes


No, I do oil rinsing, no conditioner. Water-based leave-ins were useless; oil-based ones just sat on my hair, being greasy.


----------



## Saludable84

Prettymetty said:


> Great advice. Manic Panic is the only brand I use for color any way so yay. I'm looking forward to trying other shades. So far I've done 2 reds, purple and blue.



How long does it last? How did you use it? Ive been interested in trying.


----------



## Saludable84

jsjames said:


> @RossBoss  so does this mean i have high porosity hair?
> 
> @Sharpened do you find when you used water and heavy oil based  leave ins  that your hair would be oily  and dry? Thats how my hair felt  sometimes



High porosity.


----------



## Prettymetty

Saludable84 said:


> How long does it last? How did you use it? Ive been interested in trying.


It lasts for several months. I apply it to dry hair like a dc. Then I cover it with a plastic cap and let it process for hours. Then I shampoo it out. No conditioner needed afterwards and It makes my hair shine!


----------



## Sharpened

I watched a wash and go vid by someone who likes to dry her hair by driving around with the car windows down. I thought I was the only fool that did that (I am the fool, not her). It feels so good early in the morning during the summer.


----------



## RossBoss

Sharpened said:


> Why not use the rosewater alone, as a start?
> 
> .



What does rosewater alone do? I have type 4 hair, either 4a or 4b not sure yet. I want to keep moisture in it and I know glycerin is a humectant. I just purchased a gallon of veggie glycerin. I thought the glycerin had to be mixed with the rosewater and glycerin from the recipe that I saw.


----------



## RossBoss

Saludable84 said:


> High porosity.



@jsjames  Yep, what she said.


----------



## Colocha

Prettymetty said:


> It lasts for several months. I apply it to dry hair like a dc. Then I cover it with a plastic cap and let it process for hours. Then I shampoo it out. No conditioner needed afterwards and It makes my hair shine!


Do you get a good color deposit over black hair?


----------



## Sharpened

RossBoss said:


> What does rosewater alone do? I have type 4 hair, either 4a or 4b not sure yet. I want to keep moisture in it and I know glycerin is a humectant. I just purchased a gallon of veggie glycerin. I thought the glycerin had to be mixed with the rosewater and glycerin from the recipe that I saw.


Some can use just rosewater to get the moisture needed. Using it alone first will tell you how much you hair likes it, then add glycerin a little at a time to see what ratio is best for you. Too much glycerin can dry the hair out or make it sticky.

There is no point in diluting it further with distilled water, since it is already water.


----------



## Prettymetty

Colocha said:


> Do you get a good color deposit over black hair?


My natural color is a deep brown. It used to be like color #4, but it darkened over the years. I still get good color though.


----------



## Colocha

Prettymetty said:


> My natural color is a deep brown. It used to be like color #4, but it darkened over the years. I still get good color though.


Got it.  Thanks.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

For my next adventures, I'm going to compare gels (Super Wet, Coconut Eco Styler, EarthTone Naturals, DIY flaxseed gel with various additions, etc.).

After that, I'll be seeing/honing how I want to incorporate products that have ayurvedic ingredients.

And I just got busted: I'm not supposed to be on SM. In my defense, it was during a car ride when I couldn't possibly be exercising.  This is going to take some discipline.


----------



## RossBoss

Sharpened said:


> Some can use just rosewater to get the moisture needed. Using it alone first will tell you how much you hair likes it, then add glycerin a little at a time to see what ratio is best for you. Too much glycerin can dry the hair out or make it sticky.
> 
> There is no point in diluting it further with distilled water, since it is already water.



Thanks! I will try these tips.


----------



## Saludable84

I went to grab my V05 for when I detangle in a few and found a whole liter of PM The Detangler


----------



## niknakmac

I'm living for this short hair.  I just need a gel that will hold my curls but not be hard.  I'm currently using eco styler olive oil gel.  It says the hold is a 10 should I just try a 7 or 8 and see if that works?  Do you ladies have any suggestions for a softer hold gel?


----------



## Coilystep

niknakmac said:


> I'm living for this short hair.  I just need a gel that will hold my curls but not be hard.  I'm currently using eco styler olive oil gel.  It says the hold is a 10 should I just try a 7 or 8 and see if that works?  Do you ladies have any suggestions for a softer hold gel?


Try other gels. Here are some no particular order:
As I am curling jelly
Kinky curly coiling custard 
Camille rose curl maker
Tgin curl bomb
Mielle organics honey ginger styling gel
The mane choice crystal orchid gel
Goddess curls botanical gelle
Blue berry bliss
Wetline extreme

I'm not a fan of any ecostyler.


----------



## niknakmac

Coilystep said:


> Try other gels. Here are some no particular order:
> As I am curling jelly
> Kinky curly coiling custard
> Camille rose curl maker
> Tgin curl bomb
> Mielle organics honey ginger styling gel
> The mane choice crystal orchid gel
> Goddess curls botanical gelle
> Blue berry bliss
> Wetline extreme
> 
> I'm not a fan of any ecostyler.



Thanks.  I will try some of these.


----------



## curlyTisME

Back to straight hair I go! I'm over the curly life. It's too much day to day for me. I don't even have time.


----------



## Anaisin

I just used some Garnier pure clean gel on my hair. I always find hidden products at my parents house


----------



## FemmeFatale

Nordstrom is the best, free, super quick shipping..texture spray came in already. Hope this doesn't make my weave look a mess.


----------



## snoop

I've never worn wigs and I see that lace fronts are the thing.  Do you have to glue them into place?


----------



## GGsKin

snoop said:


> I've never worn wigs and I see that lace fronts are the thing.  Do you have to glue them into place?




You dont have to. You can do the 'elastic band method' by stitching in a thick elastic band at each side by the ears (the band stretches around the back of your head providing enough tension to keep the wig flat and in place). First read about that on BHM but there are plenty of YouTube vids showing this technique if you need to see it.


----------



## snoop

AbsyBlvd said:


> You dont have to. You can do the 'elastic band method' by stitching in a thick elastic band at each side by the ears (the band stretches around the back of your head providing enough tension to keep the wig flat and in place). First read about that on BHM but there are plenty of YouTube vids showing this technique if you need to see it.



Thanks!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Day 3 of using BlueMagic hair grease and I LIKE IT.

What I like:
The comb goes right through these ends! My ends don't meat & greet each other AS MUCH with this . Hair still feels moisturized.
That means more retention in my book.

What I don't like:

Not being true to it because I'm new to it. I'll be absolutely certain if I like BM in two more weeks.

I'll report back about this oldie, but goody.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I need to find a new salon because I NEED a salon that is open when to advertises that it will be open. 

Thank goodness I called before heading over there because I would have been so upset.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I need to find a new salon because I NEED a salon that is open when to advertises that it will be open.
> 
> Thank goodness I called before heading over there because I would have been so upset.


You can come over to my house, I'll do your hair. I can do anything non-chemical related lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Am I the only one who gets really bothered when a hair is broken?  Why did I have to touch it? I could have put my scarf on for bed and called it a day, but no I had to see how it felt.

I'm trying to take every single hair into 2018. I'm in the "no hairs left behind " program.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Short story: Once when I had a relaxer, I like a dummy DC'ed overnight. Had my plastic bag in with my scarf. I remember waking up in the middle of the night suddenly to the biggest itch on the upper side of my hair. I was Half awake half asleep.

So I scratched it, and scratched it some more. Than I dug my nails in it....oh that itch was severe(only in that one spot). I work up the next morning to rinse/comb it out. A hand full of hair came out lol.

Lesson learned: DON'T DEEP CONDITION OVRR NIGHT.

Hair becomes soggy and if you scratch it you're done.....Done. 
Also When you sleep you can't gauge how hard you're actually scratching.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Short story #2: I had just got done flat ironing my WL relaxed hair, I had it nice and healthy at that point. Fast forward an hour or so........My BF, My Sister and I started playing Monopoly. My Sister got upset about something, I don't know. Next thing I know she grabbed my hair and pulled some out. It happened so quickly (I forgave instantly). When she left. I go check out my hair. Strands were coming down like a waterfall.  (Sigh).

Lesson learned: DON'T THROW YOUR HAIR AROUND.

you don't know what's on anybody's mind at any given time. I never wear my hair out especially if I smell haters.(not saying that my sister was hating) you just never know.

Sometimes (actually always) it's better to sit pride aside and hide your crown & glory for yourself.


----------



## Prettymetty

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Short story: Once when I had a relaxer, I like a dummy DC'ed overnight. Had my plastic bag in with my scarf. I remember waking up in the middle of the night suddenly to the biggest itch on the upper side of my hair. I was Half awake half asleep.
> 
> So I scratched it, and scratched it some more. Than I dug my nails in it....oh that itch was severe(only in that one spot). I work up the next morning to rinse/comb it out. A hand full of hair came out lol.
> 
> Lesson learned: DON'T DEEP CONDITION OVRR NIGHT.
> 
> Hair becomes soggy and if you scratch it you're done.....Done.
> Also When you sleep you can't gauge how hard you're actually scratching.


I ended up big chopping after deep conditioning over night. My relaxed hair was a tangled, mushy mess. No amount of prayers, patience, oils or conditioner could get out those tangles. Never again. I'll prepoo with oil overnight, but NOT conditioner.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Prettymetty said:


> I ended up big chopping after deep conditioning over night. My relaxed hair was a tangled, mushy mess. No amount of prayers, patience, oils or conditioner could get out those tangles. Never again. I'll prepoo with oil overnight, but NOT conditioner.


Yup...that DC'ing overnight is something not to experiment with. "Mushy mess" is right.  The scalp gets mushy too causing it to itch!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Well since we're talking about DC's I applied a generous amount about 3 days ago and haven't washed it out 

I am relaxed, and in my defense I was on my way to work and forgot I even applied it.  It gets pretty hot at my job and it probably just melted into my hair. This weekend I wanna do a protein treatment because I wanna relax in a week or so.

At least my hair(and newgrowth)  is soft


----------



## Colocha

I will happen to be in DC during Ubiqitous Expo and I got a coupon for $10 off the $15 tickets. I'm trying to decide if I want to go.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Well since we're talking about DC's I applied a generous amount about 3 days ago and haven't washed it out
> 
> I am relaxed, and in my defense I was on my way to work and forgot I even applied it.  It gets pretty hot at my job and it probably just melted into my hair. This weekend I wanna do a protein treatment because I wanna relax in a week or so.
> 
> At least my hair(and newgrowth)  is soft


Did you take the plastic cap off? I do that after 10-15 mins. I get tired and lazy and will leave some conditioner in my hair. 
What relaxer are you gonna use this time? Please make sure you get enough! Lol no more of that running out stuff!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Colocha said:


> I will happen to be in DC during Ubiqitous Expo and I got a coupon for $10 off the $15 tickets. I'm trying to decide if I want to go.



I'll be there! I'll only be at the Henna Sooq booth though. I'm getting a henna tattoo done on my belly to prep for a maternity photo shoot. Hope to see you!


----------



## fifi134

So I like my twistouts best when a lil humidity gets to it  As disrespectfully as I've been treating my hair, I'm happy it's still growing healthily


----------



## Holla

I am loving my hair right now. On a using it up plan so no newbies. Just mixing a bunch of old stuff together.  Mix as many conditioners as possible with a couple of squirts of protein conditioner. Add oil. Apply. Sit under dryer. Wash in braids. Apply a teeny bit of leavein. Blowdry using tension. Apply a bit of Chi Silk. Flatiron in thick sections. Apply more Chi.  I do this about once every ten days or so...three times a month.  My hair feels smooth. It is straight enough for me to work with during the week without being bone straight or too frizzy. I also retain more/manipulate less when my hair is straighter.  When my hair and I get along, it is one less thing for me to worry about.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I need a blowdry cream that's really close to being natural. Any suggestions?


----------



## Colocha

lulu97 said:


> I'll be there! I'll only be at the Henna Sooq booth though. I'm getting a henna tattoo done on my belly to prep for a maternity photo shoot. Hope to see you!


That would be lovely!  I am leaning toward tickets since the chances of me being around for another big natural hair expo are really low. I just wish they had a list of booths. I'm not really interested in the performances and talks they have scheduled. I was going for Henna Sooq too.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I hope I'm not at this salon ALL day.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Did you take the plastic cap off? I do that after 10-15 mins. I get tired and lazy and will leave some conditioner in my hair.
> What relaxer are you gonna use this time? Please make sure you get enough*! Lol no more of that running out stuff!*


I never put the plastic cap on
 I was rushing out the door on my way to work and just put it in two buns, and let the sun marinate it on my way. I'm still using my Vitale Sensitive Scalp. I'm gonna get another one, but this time I'm gonna mix a container and put some in a bowl to the side.


----------



## Evolving78

SlimPickinz said:


> I need a blowdry cream that's really close to being natural. Any suggestions?


That Butter shine from ETae'? Did I spell that right?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

We have a work event for DH's job tonight so I wore my hair in a curly bun/puff/updo thing (it's super cute & chic, trust me lol).  So I ran into a colleague in the hallway and was chatting for a minute.  She goes, "I love when you wear that hair."  I'm like Oh yea this is my fast but fly go-to hairstyle.  She says, "Yeah I just love the texture, it blends so well.  Does it clip in or how do you attach it?"  I'm like   Um it's attached to my scalp.   She started blushing and was like "OMG I thought it was like a piece or something!!!"  Chile...... 90% of the time my hair is in a low twisted pony/bun or two flat twists.  I was so tickled by this like, is this a compliment or shade LOL???


----------



## frizzy

I need a haircut/shaped hair!   I'm tired of wearing a puff...a cute puff, but still a puff.  I'm a grown woman!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

tapioca_pudding said:


> We have a work event for DH's job tonight so I wore my hair in a curly bun/puff/updo thing (it's super cute & chic, trust me lol).  So I ran into a colleague in the hallway and was chatting for a minute.  She goes, "I love when you wear that hair."  I'm like Oh yea this is my fast but fly go-to hairstyle.  She says, "Yeah I just love the texture, it blends so well.  Does it clip in or how do you attach it?"  I'm like  *Um it's attached to my scalp.  * She started blushing and was like "OMG I thought it was like a piece or something!!!"  Chile...... 90% of the time my hair is in a low twisted pony/bun or two flat twists.  I was so tickled by this like, is this a compliment or shade LOL???


This tickles me so much. I think it's because your hair looks so perfect, that it almost looks fake lol.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Debating if I want to install some box braids or marley twists into my hair today  I get tired of handling my hair


----------



## vevster

I'm loving Camille Rose's Fresh Curl under my styler for wash n goes! It really smooths the hair!


----------



## Royalq

Yall help me. Im trying to remember a relaxed hair youtuber from a long time ago. She reminded me of Fancy from Jamie fox show. her name was something like Rose or Marie?? I know it had a rose in there. She had shoulder length hair and always wore red lipstick, she's light-ish skin, very well spoken, pretty lady. She was similar to Ateyaa in that she kept talking about healthy hair but her hair aint neva grow. I havent seen her for years and I jst want to check if her hair has grown at all. I just checked up on Ateyaa and yall know how that went


----------



## Saludable84

So I did the math after someone posted a video about 100 pumps of conditioner. 
.
.
.
70 pumps. That is all.


----------



## halee_J

Sometimes a good baggy makes everything alright.


----------



## GettingKinky

Sharpened said:


> I watched a wash and go vid by someone who likes to dry her hair by driving around with the car windows down. I thought I was the only fool that did that (I am the fool, not her). It feels so good early in the morning during the summer.




I often end up doing that because DH likes to drive with the top down.  I try to tie my hair down because if I let it blow every which way I'm afraid it will end up looking crazy.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

tapioca_pudding said:


> We have a work event for DH's job tonight so I wore my hair in a curly bun/puff/updo thing (it's super cute & chic, trust me lol).  So I ran into a colleague in the hallway and was chatting for a minute.  She goes, "I love when you wear that hair."  I'm like Oh yea this is my fast but fly go-to hairstyle.  She says, "Yeah I just love the texture, it blends so well.  Does it clip in or how do you attach it?"  I'm like   Um it's attached to my scalp.   She started blushing and was like "OMG I thought it was like a piece or something!!!"  Chile...... 90% of the time my hair is in a low twisted pony/bun or two flat twists.  I was so tickled by this like, is this a compliment or shade LOL???


We're not supposed to be able to grow hair. Our hair is not supposed to look nice unless we buy it.
This burns me up I'm telling you.
I know where these beliefs stem from, but still. Will we ever break away from that stereotype that WE ALL have fake hair? No more than an Asian can break away from being thought of as the "smartest" in the classroom. 

We mind as well not even try to wash that bleach stain off our jacket because it's here to stay as long as this world exists.


----------



## AgeinATL

Royalq said:


> Yall help me. Im trying to remember a relaxed hair youtuber from a long time ago. She reminded me of Fancy from Jamie fox show. her name was something like Rose or Marie?? I know it had a rose in there. She had shoulder length hair and always wore red lipstick, she's light-ish skin, very well spoken, pretty lady. She was similar to Ateyaa in that she kept talking about healthy hair but her hair aint neva grow. I havent seen her for years and I jst want to check if her hair has grown at all. I just checked up on Ateyaa and yall know how that went



This lady?


----------



## Royalq

AgeinATL said:


> This lady?


Yeah that's her. I couldn't remember her name for the life of me. I see things haven't changed for her either


----------



## Prettymetty

The humidity puffed up my hair within minutes this morning. That's odd because 1. I have a bkt and 2. It only got big and frizzy on the right side. Maybe the winds and rain were only hitting one side. Anyway, I surrendered to mother nature and put my hair up in a bun. #Harvey is coming... Houston we have another problem.


----------



## kanozas

Dunno where the henna thread is   but dang!  This Minar Henna is Ronald McDonald RED!  At least it held...now I'm going to have to put indigo on and I hate indigo because it's permanent.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I was thinking about switching hair dyes but I really love the Shea Moisture color system. I wasn't switching because of the controversy but because I was being cheap and didn't want to pay $26 for 2 boxes lol. I think I'm just going to stick with what works.


----------



## Prettymetty

I need some wash day motivation. This has been a super lazy day for me.


----------



## Sharpened

I water my head twice a week. Why do I still jerk in shock when my hair slaps my back?


----------



## movingforward

Going back to natural.  This relaxer thinned out my hair.  Time to hide my hair in braids for the next two years.  Le Sigh!


----------



## halee_J

Leaves are changing and the last few nights have been quite chilly.  Rollerset season has returned.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Oh I am just so excited.  I started to do a semi detangle session and my hair was so much easier to comb through.  I feel like singing opera y'all. I ended up doing a full blown detangle!  I know it's the BLUEMAGIC GREASE.  DON'T SLEEP ON GREASE.

I only have a tiny bit in my hair! It will take forever to use up a whole jar! Yeeeee!


----------



## shasha8685

I need to learn some new styles. As of right now, I only have 3 styles that I know will come out looking really good.


----------



## Aggie

I have been bunning my hair for 3 weeks in a row, it's time for my wigs again. I miss those things. Digging in my bins looking for one to wear to church tomorrow .


----------



## Colocha

Fiance said my hair looks awesome and is definitely thicker. 

Shoutout to Komaza yet again.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am so so pleased with my hair length, texture, thickness and over all feel of my hair. It is so fluffy like a beautiful puffy cloud.*eyes watering * I'm wearing an updo  with puffy twisted bangs that took me only minutes to do. All this 4C/4B goodness! So soft to the touch. It has these little ripples/waves all over it. I wouldn't want any other kind of hair ever. I thank God for it always.


----------



## AgeinATL

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I am so so pleased with my hair length, texture, thickness and over all feel of my hair. It is so fluffy like a beautiful puffy cloud.*eyes watering * I'm wearing an updo  with puffy twisted bangs that took me only minutes to do. All this 4C/4B goodness! So soft to the touch. It has these little ripples/waves all over it. I wouldn't want any other kind of hair ever. I thank God for it always.



Your post made me smile. I was JUST thinking the same thing about my hair and how glad I am that I am experiencing and learning my natural hair. I have said it before but I wish that I'd transitioned sooner. I love my hair and texture even with these darn SSKs!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

AgeinATL said:


> Your post made me smile. I was JUST thinking the same thing about my hair and how glad I am that I am experiencing and learning my natural hair. I have said it before but I wish that I'd transitioned sooner. I love my hair and texture even with these darn SSKs!


Oh I'm so with you , I'm hoping that as my hair gets longer/bigger that it will drown out the regret of not starting sooner. I try not to dwell on that thought.


----------



## Napp

movingforward said:


> Going back to natural.  This relaxer thinned out my hair.  Time to hide my hair in braids for the next two years.  Le Sigh!



It's funny I was just about to order my relaxer. Maybe I should think about it some more. I am so sick of being natural and staying at the same length. I might try a few more options (wig and bkts) before doing the deed


----------



## movingforward

Napp said:


> It's funny I was just about to order my relaxer. Maybe I should think about it some more. I am so sick of being natural and staying at the same length. I might try a few more options (wig and bkts) before doing the deed




I wished i wouldve hid my hair prior to relaxing.  I went to a salon and my hair was shedding for weeks.  Then I self relaxed, which slowed down the shedding but now I'm dealing with thin ends.  

Total nightmare!!

I relaxed because my natural hair wasnt growing, but I wasnt protected styling either.  Also, I didnt realize how thin my hair was either as a natural, so relaxed......

But overall, I miss my natural/texlaxed hair.


----------



## Aggie

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I am so so pleased with my hair length, texture, thickness and over all feel of my hair. It is so fluffy like a beautiful puffy cloud.*eyes watering * I'm wearing an updo  with puffy twisted bangs that took me only minutes to do. All this 4C/4B goodness! So soft to the touch. It has these little ripples/waves all over it. I wouldn't want any other kind of hair ever. I thank God for it always.


I love your attitude girlie. I wouldn't trade my hair for any other hair either. I finally love and appreciate every coily strand on my head. I am eternally grateful to God for it all.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Trying to decide how much I care about having long hair. Every time it gets to BSL+ I start having mini meltdowns about it! I don't think long thick curly hair is for me. I think I need a cut and shape up. It would be so much easier I think! But I feel like part of my identity is wrapped up in my hair, which is sad. Like ppl are emotionally invested in my hair length and it's kinda scary to cut it! I don't want anything too drastic, maybe CBL or SL. Something long enough to put in a pony tail.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I love when the rain hits my un-straightened hair. It makes it so soft


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm definitely getting some spin pins. I think I'm wearing my buns too much with the ponytail holders, but it's so convenient AND it's my signature style


----------



## RossBoss

Okay so I see that using regular conditioner as a leave in only worked on relaxed hair, it does not work on my natural hair as well. It leaves it feeling like hard dry straw. I was using Hello Hydration as a leave in and that is a no go on my natural hair but heavenly on my relaxed tresses.


----------



## fifi134

whiteoleander91 said:


> Trying to decide how much I care about having long hair. Every time it gets to BSL+ I start having mini meltdowns about it! I don't think long thick curly hair is for me. I think I need a cut and shape up. It would be so much easier I think! But I feel like part of my identity is wrapped up in my hair, which is sad. Like ppl are emotionally invested in my hair length and it's kinda scary to cut it! I don't want anything too drastic, maybe CBL or SL. Something long enough to put in a pony tail.



I understand the feeling. I've always had long hair and people associated it with me when they thought of fifi134. But it's your hair and they'll have to get over it. You cutting or growing your hair to your ankles shouldn't bother them because it doesn't hinder or help their growth at all! I found that when I cut my hair twice in a year, the most supportive people were those who have no issues growing their hair either. The negative and shame-filled comments were from the bald headed folk


----------



## whiteoleander91

fifi134 said:


> I understand the feeling. I've always had long hair and people associated it with me when they thought of fifi134. But it's your hair and they'll have to get over it. You cutting or growing your hair to your ankles shouldn't bother them because it doesn't hinder or help their growth at all! I found that when I cut my hair twice in a year, the most supportive people were those who have no issues growing their hair either. The negative and shame-filled comments were from the bald headed folk



Lol I actually laughed out loud at "bald headed folk"  I'm also nervous about work bc Coworkers are so nosy and bad at reading body language (i.e. Back off, leave me alone, I hate you ) and my last hair cut/work experience was no fun bc of all the questions and "wait, did you do something different to your hairrr??" Lol I obviously put too much thought into strangers opinions


----------



## nerdography

So, my Joico Moisture Recovery Balm stopped working. It still moisturizes my hair, but provides no slip anymore, I'm not sure what happened. I've been wanting to try a new deep conditioner anyway, so when I finish this jar (which should be at the end of September) I'm going to try something else.


----------



## Royalq

So I started bagging my ends a few days ago overnight and it seems to have slowed down my breakage. I've been experiencing a little breakage on my ends and I didn't know why. The bagging seems to be helping.


----------



## Royalq

nerdography said:


> So, my Joico Moisture Recovery Balm stopped working. It still moisturizes my hair, but provides no slip anymore, I'm not sure what happened. I've been wanting to try a new deep conditioner anyway, so when I finish this jar (which should be at the end of September) I'm going to try something else.


Did you clarify? Or maybe an ingredient change?


----------



## nerdography

Royalq said:


> Did you clarify? Or maybe an ingredient change?



I think it might be an ingredient change. The first two jars I had were great, but this one is as good.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I dropped my entire bottle of As I Am cowash in the shower last night. I swear I hate the packaging of it.


----------



## ag00

nerdography said:


> I think it might be an ingredient change. The first two jars I had were great, but this one is as good.



Where'd you purchase it from? Cause if you got it from a place like Ross or Marshalls, they may be counterfeit or expired products. Which explains the inconsistency. Joico and other professional brands only sell to salons and other authorized retailers. Walmart, Marshalls, and other similar places only get these products through third parties and sometimes that may result in products that were either expired or tampered with. I would try going to the Joico site and locating your nearest retailer to get a new set.


----------



## nerdography

ag00 said:


> Where'd you purchase it from? Cause if you got it from a place like Ross or Marshalls, they may be counterfeit or expired products. Which explains the inconsistency. Joico and other professional brands only sell to salons and other authorized retailers. Walmart, Marshalls, and other similar places only get these products through third parties and sometimes that may result in products that were either expired or tampered with. I would try going to the Joico site and locating your nearest retailer to get a new set.



I ordered off of Amazon, I haven't been able to find it locally. I'll order from the Joico site.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I used an old, old jar of SM Manuka Honey DC as my prepoo detangler. This because I've found a use for the many DCs that didn't perform all that great on my hair: as a detangling prepoo.

I went to rinse it out so I could poo, and .

My hair was siiiiiiilky. Moissssssturized. No matter how long I kept rinsing it under the shower water, it stayed that way.

What the . . .

Theory #1: The difference/effect stemmed from DCing on dried hair.

Theory #2: The difference/effect stemmed from technique of application: Product was applied like a relaxed, squeezed into the hair, and brushed through the hair.

Theory #3: The difference/effect stemmed from a combo of both of the above.

I think I may have discovered something huge about my hair! So grateful to God right now at potentially solving the mystery of my DC woes.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I have DEFINITELY solidified the first half of wash day.

Section hair with Goody updo barrettes
Prepoo and detangle with a DC and the Kareco Tangle Buster brush
Cleanse or rinse scalp and strands
Deep condition




It took years of trialing to figure make that discovery: If I detangle first thing and DC after, frizz is dramatically reduced and clumpage is dramatically increased for my hair.

Next up is solidifying the hydrate, seal, and style steps.

I think it might be this:

AOBG :
Hydrate with AVJ
Moisturize and treat with (ayurvedic) oil mix
Seal with (ayurvedic) whipped shea butter
Style with (an ends-shellacking) gel


----------



## vevster

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I have DEFINITELY solidified the first half of wash day.
> 
> Section hair with Goody updo barrettes
> Prepoo and detangle with a DC and the Kareco Tangle Buster brush
> Cleanse or rinse scalp and strands
> Deep condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took years of trialing to figure make that discovery: If I detangle first thing and DC after, frizz is dramatically reduced and clumpage is dramatically increased for my hair.
> 
> Next up is solidifying the hydrate, seal, and style steps.
> 
> I think it might be this:
> 
> AOBG :
> Hydrate with AVJ
> Moisturize and treat with (ayurvedic) oil mix
> Seal with (ayurvedic) whipped shea butter
> Style with (an ends-shellacking) gel



Yes, finding the right products, technique and layering order makes all the difference.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Thinking "why do a lot of naturals use their big chop date as their anniversary?" so if you have 12" of natural hair with 2" of relaxed hair you're not natural yet until you cut the ends off? I don't get that.  I use the date of my very LAST relaxer. The day after my last relaxer I said "TODAY starts my journey"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am so Glad that Shima is growing out her natural hair! She is beautifully period.


----------



## PJaye

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Thinking "why do a lot of naturals use their big chop date as their anniversary?" so if you have 12" of natural hair with 2" of relaxed hair you're not natural yet until you cut the ends off? I don't get that.  I use the date of my very LAST relaxer. The day after my last relaxer I said "TODAY starts my journey"



People use the date of their big chop because that's when their hair has become completely natural.  The date of the last relaxer wouldn't be an accurate accounting because the individual's hair is still in a relaxed state.  IMO, that would be the anniversary of the start of one's HHJ.  Until a person is totally relaxer free and has cut off the relaxed hair, they're not perceived as being natural.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I like this lady's hair length, it's kinda perfect lol y'all let me know if the pic is too big, I'm on the phone


----------



## I Am So Blessed

PJaye said:


> People use the date of their big chop because that's when their hair has become completely natural.  The date of the last relaxer wouldn't be an accurate accounting because the individual's hair is still in a relaxed state.  IMO, that would be the anniversary of the start of one's HHJ.  Until a person is totally relaxer free and has cut off the relaxed hair, they're not perceived as being natural.



Thank you PJ, for me I like going by the date I last relaxed so I know just how long it took me to reach a goal from scalp to ends(not counting relaxed ends).The relaxed hair was already counted as gone in my mind. I like celebrating the hair coming in not the hair that'll be leaving. 






*Maybe my mind works different lol.

*


----------



## Nightingale

PJaye said:


> People use the date of their big chop because that's when their hair has become completely natural.  The date of the last relaxer wouldn't be an accurate accounting because the individual's hair is still in a relaxed state.  IMO, that would be the anniversary of the start of one's HHJ.  Until a person is totally relaxer free and has cut off the relaxed hair, they're not perceived as being natural.



@AdoraAdora24

I use the date of my last relaxer because I'm counting the growth of my natural hair, not how long I've been all natural.

ETA: pretty much what Adora said


----------



## Saludable84

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Thank you PJ, for me I like going by the date I last relaxed so I know just how long it took me to reach a goal from scalp to ends(not counting relaxed ends).The relaxed hair was already counted as gone in my mind. I like celebrating the hair coming in not the hair that'll be leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe my mind works different lol.
> *


No. I agree. I do the same though I get the logics.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Saludable84 said:


> No. I agree. I do the same though I get the logics.



Yes Thank you!... LOL.

When I see a woman with hip length hair, I don't care about her big chop date I care about her post relaxer date which would account for her natural hair length/growth.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Nightingale said:


> @AdoraAdora24
> 
> I use the date of my last relaxer because I'm counting the growth of my natural hair, not how long I've been all natural.
> 
> ETA: pretty much what Adora said




*Thank you!! *

*When I see a video showing long type 4 hair (I get all inspired) and they only mention their BC date I'm like "I DONT CARE!"

*

*Please just tell me how many years post you are! The BC date tells me nothing!*


----------



## Dayjoy

I mention both my last relaxer date as well as my final chop date.  They're both equally important to me.


----------



## Alma Petra

Each of these two dates serves a different purpose. 
The BC date has a more emotional/sentimental value I guess. It's the first time all your hair was purely natural. No stringy ends hanging from your curls. No need to worry about fragile demarcation lines. No hours-long detangling sessions because of the tangle-prone relaxed ends. No need to keep your hair hidden in protective styles because you are unable to wear a wash and go. Etc.
The BC date can serve the same function as the last relaxer date if you BC from the scalp ie totally shave your head, as opposed to transitioning first then cutting.


----------



## Alma Petra

whiteoleander91 said:


> I like this lady's hair length, it's kinda perfect lol y'all let me know if the pic is too big, I'm on the phone




She has good definition but most importantly she has a good cut/shape I guess.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

This week out of tiredness I've been wetting or cowashing my hair almost every day.  My hair hates being wet so now it feels weird.  Will have to do a protein tx tomorrow.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I might be able to combine 3/4 steps into 1, shaving an hour off of wash day!  Praying that the Pure O.N.E. Beauty Prepoo Mud Hair Mask I just ordered can quadruple as prepoo, detangler, scalp cleanser, and strands cleanser. I ordered the red palm oil and hibiscus one before I received word from the mixtress that the she uses the black soap in just the way I mentioned when her daughter has gel in her hair. If the red palm oil and hibiscus one suffices to remove shea butter that'll be great!!!!!!! I'll use it, refrain from gel, and then order the black soap one.

So excited at the thought of reducing time, number of steps, number of
products, and cost!


----------



## Saludable84

So, my sister told me she went to salon with "Deva" certified stylists and the stylist told her she didnt qualify for a devacut because she plans on wearing twist outs versus WNG.

What the what? I've never heard of that!

The experience was worse but that's all I will post. I told her to put a yelp or google review and she told me they already had a poor rating.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am looking forward to wash day. I just love wash day! *Sings melody* "I don't know why I love you, but I do".

My favorite part is Deep Conditioning, sitting with heat cap on, rinsing, air drying, Moisturizer, and roll-tuck-pin into a style. Don't touch for two weeks. Start the same process. 

Same regimen two years straight.


----------



## Sharpened

I found these adorable little samples in my henna box. Pity coconut oil is a no-go for me...


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Shampoo'd, conditioned and flat ironed my hair today after 3 months of protective styling.
Got to use my new  Red By KissProfessional Hot Comb. This plus using a paddle brush during blow drying gave my hair some movement today.
Lets see how long it takes to revert.


----------



## fifi134

I'm freakin tired of my hair but I promised myself I would give up extensions because of how badly they irritate my scalp. This in between stage with my TWA sucks


----------



## Bad&Bougee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I am looking forward to wash day. I just love wash day! *Sings melody* "I don't know why I love you, but I do".
> 
> My favorite part is Deep Conditioning, sitting with heat cap on, rinsing, air drying, Moisturizer, and roll-tuck-pin into a style. Don't touch for two weeks. Start the same process.
> 
> Same regimen two years straight.



YES!!  Isn't wash day the best?!  The whole process takes about 2 days but I love it.  IDK why.  The ONLY thing I hate about doing my hair is roller setting.  I am not good at it and I get impatient because I have to wait 2 more hours to see the results of my 2 day process.

FYI - my wash day doesn't have to take 2 days but I like pampering my hair.  We fight less if I do the 2-day routine versus a 3 hour wash day.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

So, I am transitioning again.  Yes I enjoyed being texlaxed but I really miss my coils, curls and kink.  I miss my hair care routine and I miss how fluffy and pillow soft my natural hair was (not that it isn't soft now but it's a different kind of soft).  I'm 18 weeks post and have been doing mostly protective styles for the past 12 weeks.  New growth is out of control, thank the Lord!!!  Anyhoo, with so much new growth and varying textures, I wasn't sure how my hair would turn out.  I expected a tangle mess of yuck but nope.  I just rinsed out my DC and I cannot believe it.  My roots are super soft.  Kinky but soft.  I have about 3 inches of new growth and am about to do my relaxed hair routine for this rollerset.  Pray for me y'all.  We are going out tonight and I hope my hair does not turn out looking like I let Prince's daddy in Purple Rain do my hair.  If it does and I have to stay home, I'm going to eat some crab legs, Chinese food, a cake, watch Golden Girls and laugh/pout!


----------



## Sharpened

fifi134 said:


> I'm freakin tired of my hair but I promised myself I would give up extensions because of how badly they irritate my scalp. This in between stage with my TWA sucks


Have you tried washing the extensions first to get rid of the chemicals on thems?


----------



## fifi134

@Sharpened I have, and it does work initially, but I have eczema anyway, so extensions are always a hassle for me in terms of keeping my scalp clean.


----------



## Beachy

I put up a good fight y'all but I lost. See I had it all planned out. I have really been missing the days I could wear a nice wash n go afro puff ,so I did some YouTube research and found myself a drawing string afro puff ponytail: I was like Yessss!

So I did my cowash and dc last night got up rinsed my dc out and was ready to rock my puff. I put some gel around the edges, put my hair in 2 twist and wrap them tightly and as small as possible around themselves, put my scarf on and sat under the dryer for a few minutes (watching YouTube again making sure I knew exactly what I was about to do). I try to put the clip in the back ok ....but then I tried to put the clip in the front and um yeah it was not reaching. I tried flattening my twist as much as possible but it was still not happening. So I tried clipping the puff into my twist and then I had flash of me on the treadmill and my puff flying across the room. So now it's me against the puff ....Im looking at it and it's looking at me and I knew it was not going to end good for one of us...needless to say I lost this battle ladies .Back to one of my faithful buns I go.


----------



## sexypebbly

Found an aloe leaf yesterday and I'm so excited to use it. Been looking for it for a awhile and find it at a food town.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> So, I am transitioning again.  Yes I enjoyed being texlaxed but I really miss my coils, curls and kink.  I miss my hair care routine and I miss how fluffy and pillow soft my natural hair was (not that it isn't soft now but it's a different kind of soft).  I'm 18 weeks post and have been doing mostly protective styles for the past 12 weeks.  New growth is out of control, thank the Lord!!!  Anyhoo, with so much new growth and varying textures, I wasn't sure how my hair would turn out.  I expected a tangle mess of yuck but nope.  I just rinsed out my DC and I cannot believe it.  My roots are super soft.  Kinky but soft.  I have about 3 inches of new growth and am about to do my relaxed hair routine for this rollerset.  Pray for me y'all.  We are going out tonight and I hope my hair does not turn out looking like I let Prince's daddy in Purple Rain do my hair.  If it does and I have to stay home, I'm going to eat some crab legs, Chinese food, a cake, watch Golden Girls and laugh/pout!


Your sense of humor is like mine!  sounds like something I would say and do! Lol


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Bad&Bougee said:


> So, I am transitioning again.  Yes I enjoyed being texlaxed but I really miss my coils, curls and kink.  I miss my hair care routine and I miss how fluffy and pillow soft my natural hair was (not that it isn't soft now but it's a different kind of soft).  I'm 18 weeks post and have been doing mostly protective styles for the past 12 weeks.  New growth is out of control, thank the Lord!!!  Anyhoo, with so much new growth and varying textures, I wasn't sure how my hair would turn out.  I expected a tangle mess of yuck but nope.  I just rinsed out my DC and I cannot believe it.  My roots are super soft.  Kinky but soft.  I have about 3 inches of new growth and am about to do my relaxed hair routine for this rollerset.  Pray for me y'all.  We are going out tonight and I hope my hair does not turn out looking like I let Prince's daddy in Purple Rain do my hair.  If it does and I have to stay home, I'm going to eat some crab legs, Chinese food, a cake, watch Golden Girls and laugh/pout!



Oh shoot!!!  I'm going out!  My rollerset came out really pretty.  Roots are super thick but they provide volume which works for the style I am wearing tonight.  I'm not sure if it's the DC or the Red Roobios tea prepoo that has my hair so pretty or maybe because it has been in protective styles for so long.  My hair is SO soft and moisturized.  No crab legs and Golden Girls DVDs for me tonight!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Coloring my hair tomorrow. Can't wait. It's been 6 months and I'm way overdue.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I really want to get some kinky clip ins!!  I want the half up half down style with jumbo flat twists in the front. But....I don't want human hair. Even tho they look so nice. I just can't wear human hair lol. So if I ever find synthetic  kinky clip ins I would so fast to try them. I want to tuck my hair away under the clip ins. Just for a day I would like to have my hair out, but not have my hair out lol.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> Oh shoot!!!  I'm going out!  My rollerset came out really pretty.  Roots are super thick but they provide volume which works for the style I am wearing tonight.  I'm not sure if it's the DC or the Red Roobios tea prepoo that has my hair so pretty or maybe because it has been in protective styles for so long.  My hair is SO soft and moisturized.  No crab legs and Golden Girls DVDs for me tonight!


Those crab legs and GG DVDs sounds like a great evening to me! Lol glad your hair came out great and have a good time!


----------



## Rocky91

Design essentials almond/avocado detangling shampoo is the best detangling agent I think I've ever used. Like it beats out Aussie moist to detangle this kinky curly weave and Aussie moist is the GOAT


----------



## Saludable84

I have a wedding to attend on Saturday. I want to straighten my hair. But I won't. I don't have the patience to do it myself and I'm chickenshyt for professionals. I have one lady (never caused damage) and another I want to try (I've seen her results). 

I already have my twist out planned out in my head.


----------



## Sharpened

While doing a search for the dark glass jar and bottles, I found the most expensive glass containers ever: Infinity Jars

A supplement I want uses these containers; no wonder the price was so high. If I get it, I will be re-purposing the bottle for sure.


----------



## halee_J

I am SO looking forward to getting my cassia this week.


----------



## halee_J

Sharpened said:


> While doing a search for the dark glass jar and bottles, I found the most expensive glass containers ever: Infinity Jars
> 
> A supplement I want uses these containers; no wonder the price was so high. If I get it, I will be re-purposing the bottle for sure.



You just gave me an idea, I have a dark supplement bottle Im almost through with I dont know why it didn't occur to me before


----------



## faithVA

Sharpened said:


> While doing a search for the dark glass jar and bottles, I found the most expensive glass containers ever: Infinity Jars
> 
> A supplement I want uses these containers; no wonder the price was so high. If I get it, I will be re-purposing the bottle for sure.


Some times you can find these bottles at places that sell specialty oils and vinegar. Might find some oils at 5he grocer. Might be able to find some bottles more reasonably priced and on the ground. Just an idea.


----------



## halee_J

Y'all  help me find this youtuber please

Shes a natural 4c waistlength, wears her hair in long term twists. I think shes a doctor.

Anybody know who I'm talking about?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> YES!!  Isn't wash day the best?!  The whole process takes about 2 days but I love it.  IDK why.  The ONLY thing I hate about doing my hair is roller setting.  I am not good at it and I get impatient because I have to wait 2 more hours to see the results of my 2 day process.
> 
> *FYI - my wash day doesn't have to take 2 days but I like pampering my hair.  We fight less if I do the 2-day routine versus a 3 hour wash day.*



 Yessssssss . . .  I am slowly making this discovery. Thanks for sharing, so I know it's not just me.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

This is my goal: To be able to make this my signature styling technique. 

Aside: Another YTer says she used is as part of her retention-maximization regimen.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I really want to get some kinky clip ins!!  I want the half up half down style with jumbo flat twists in the front. But....I don't want human hair. Even tho they look so nice. I just can't wear human hair lol. So if I ever find synthetic  kinky clip ins I would so fast to try them. I want to tuck my hair away under the clip ins. Just for a day I would like to have my hair out, but not have my hair out lol.



Y'all! I am going to make my own clip ins! I've gotta plan.


----------



## Sharpened

halee_J said:


> Y'all  help me find this youtuber please
> 
> Shes a natural 4c waistlength, wears her hair in long term twists. I think shes a doctor.
> 
> Anybody know who I'm talking about?


Efficiently Natural


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> Efficiently Natural


Ohh I was just looking at her videos the other day.  She is lovely.  Her hair is awesome.  I wonder what her shrinkage looks like.


----------



## Sharpened

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Ohh I was just looking at her videos the other day.  She is lovely.  Her hair is awesome.  I wonder what her shrinkage looks like.


There are others: Dephne Madyara & Igbocurls & Naturally High & What Lies Beneath The Weave


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> There are others: Dephne Madyara & Igbocurls & Naturally High & What Lies Beneath The Weave


Whoa you just made me realize how much I'm on YouTube because I KNOW all the names you just mentioned.  I watch them all. I am impressed with them all. I also like Westafrianbaby and Nappyfu and 22Century lol and a lot more.

ETA: oh and I especially love NeziNapps!


----------



## halee_J

Sharpened said:


> Efficiently Natural



YESSSSSSS thank you @Sharpened


----------



## halee_J

halee_J said:


> YESSSSSSS thank you @Sharpened



and i discovered naturally high yesterday. She and nappy headed jojoba reallly got me thinking about clay washing


----------



## PJaye

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This is my goal: To be able to make this my signature styling technique.
> 
> Aside: Another YTer says she used is as part of her retention-maximization regimen.



I've been doing the version in this video for years.  It's made my routine ridiculously easy.


----------



## Evolving78

I don't understand why somebody would ask another person on YouTube to do a product review all Willy Nilly? Like you buy something, or you are interested in a product, and you ask someone to go and purchase a product and randomly try it for you to feel comfortable in your purchase? 
People are crazy!


----------



## halee_J

The bantu knot out was nice, but I have to redo it to keep my hair stretched, I should have rollerset. I keep saying it, but I really need to set next wash...


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> Those crab legs and GG DVDs sounds like a great evening to me! Lol glad your hair came out great and have a good time!



It's hard to complete with crab legs and GG!!  We had a wonderful time - thank you.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Rocky91 said:


> Design essentials almond/avocado detangling shampoo is the best detangling agent I think I've ever used. Like it beats out Aussie moist to detangle this kinky curly weave and Aussie moist is the GOAT



Amazing!  I was just eyeing this shampoo in the BSS today and decided against it because I need to stop buying products but if it's better than Aussie Moist I might have to try it. Thanks!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Of course when my mom finds out that I'm doing my hair, she wants hers done. And I have to not only drive to her house to do her hair, but I also have to go buy the hair dye. She's going to have to wait until after I rollerset and dry.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> Amazing!  I was just eyeing this shampoo in the BSS today and decided against it because I need to stop buying products but if it's better than Aussie Moist I might have to try it. Thanks!


It really is a good detangling shampoo.


----------



## KinkyRN

Since having my hair analysis done I have honestly been struggling. Now that I realized I have fine hair I began to think back. I remember having nice twists out that weren't scalpy. So what happened. My hair always rebound from keratin, bad bleaching and general lack of knowledge on my part. Then it dawned on me. I have been getting crochet braids for about 2 years off and on. From October until May they were my staple low maintenance style with occasional wigs. Sooo, I came to the conclusion that the process of "crocheting" the hair into my cornrowed hair caused mechanical damage and thereby generalized thinning. In the microscopic pics of my hair there were lots of mid strand splits and some cortical tearing. So now that I know I can't do crochet braids anymore I have decided to loc my hair in June. Until then I will focus on the health of my hair. Hopefully with locs I can see some kind of length retention and be happy with my hair.  Sorry for the long post ladies. Off to youtube I go!


----------



## Sharpened

Belle Bar is black-owned. I saw the owners on this vid:


----------



## Evolving78

i wish ladies would shave or wax their underarms before making and posting YouTube videos...smh if you aren't gonna get rid of the hair, stop wearing tank tops...
And rub your deodorant in.. yikes!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

fifi134 said:


> I'm freakin tired of my hair but I promised myself I would give up extensions because of how badly they irritate my scalp. This in between stage with my TWA sucks



For your eczema and scalp issues, have you ever tried Just Nutritive's scalp shampoo or Theraneem's Neem shampoo (purchase on Amazon)?  Personally, Just Nutritive's scalp shampoo saved me.  I thought I would NEVER get rid of my scaly, dandruff, burning scalp until I stumbled across that shampoo.  Honestly, most of my scalp issues were self inflicted because I was unknowingly using products that exacerbated my preexisting issue.

When I don't have $25.99 plus S&H for Just Nutritive, I get Theraneem and it works just as well.  I'm partial to JN because I have the matching conditioner and when used together my scalp feels AMAZING!!  I'm a huge fan of Neem oil (one of the main active ingredients in both shampoos) so if you have a natural shampoo, you can simply purchase Neem oil and add 4 drops to a dallop of shampoo and let the lather sit for 10 to 15 minutes - rinse and repeat.  Neem stinks like nobody's business but you can wave bye-bye to eczema.  By the time you finish your wash/conditioning routine, you can no longer smell the Neem.

*If you buy Neem oil, purchase it online from Vitamin shoppe.  It's $3 more when purchased in store -$12.99 vs $9.97.  I'm sure you can get it anywhere but I trust VS products.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

KinkyRN said:


> Since having my hair analysis done I have honestly been struggling. Now that I realized I have fine hair I began to think back. I remember having nice twists out that weren't scalpy. So what happened. My hair always rebound from keratin, bad bleaching and general lack of knowledge on my part. Then it dawned on me. I have been getting crochet braids for about 2 years off and on. From October until May they were my staple low maintenance style with occasional wigs. Sooo, I came to the conclusion that the process of "crocheting" the hair into my cornrowed hair caused mechanical damage and thereby generalized thinning. In the microscopic pics of my hair there were lots of mid strand splits and some cortical tearing. So now that I know I can't do crochet braids anymore I have decided to loc my hair in June. Until then I will focus on the health of my hair. Hopefully with locs I can see some kind of length retention and be happy with my hair.  Sorry for the long post ladies. Off to youtube I go!



This is a great post!  Some ladies don't realize the trauma we put our hair through when doing styles like crochet braids (any braid style using added hair).  Especially if we are using a stylist who doesn't properly care for the hair as she installs.  I love box braids and will probably never stop getting them but if I want to retain my hair, I have to do CPR on it after the take down.......careful detangling, moisturizing prepoo, scalp detox, protein treatment, DC, essential oil scalp massage, increased collagen intake, etc.  These braid installers will have us looking like Bald Eagles.  Some of them don't know and don't care.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

PJaye said:


> I've been doing the version in this video for years.  It's made my routine ridiculously easy.



Thanks so much for sharing!!! 

This is a MUCH better version for me to start out on.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> i wish ladies would shave or wax their underarms before making and posting YouTube videos...smh if you aren't gonna get rid of the hair, stop wearing tank tops...
> And rub your deodorant in.. yikes!


Daaang


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Daaang


Girl when keepin it real goes all the way wrong! One said excuse her for the peach fuzz... how about you just  put a dang shirt on?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Girl when keepin it real goes all the way wrong! One said excuse her for the peach fuzz... how about you just  put a dang shirt on?


I can't take you right now


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I can't take you right now


Girl this one chick had so much deodorant caked up under her arms, I wanted to get a towel and rub it in for her! Deodorant Crumbs were falling off! And she stayed having her dang arms up!


----------



## Sharpened

OK, adorable 20-something approached me, telling me she loved my hair and asked if it was a twist-out. All I said was yeah and thanks. I barely registered her natural hair. Feeling like a retard over here 'cause I cannot get used to complements. I hope this passes...


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> i wish ladies would shave or wax their underarms before making and posting YouTube videos...smh if you aren't gonna get rid of the hair, stop wearing tank tops...
> And rub your deodorant in.. yikes!


How about Friday night, a work friend was showing me a girl with dreads who wears wigs. My friend has dreads, so this is a big deal for her. 

As I'm watching, something kept distracting me about the video. So my friend says "Ugh, I can't stand her. Why is her shirt see through and she has on no bra? People do anything for clicks!" And I realized that was what was distracting me. After she told me, I stopped watching. She told me she had to watch the video about 3x to really understand what she was saying.


----------



## melahnee

is hair bipolarism a thing? because if it is, I definitely suffer from it. I am alwaysss wanting a whole different hairstyle. I miss my blonde hair. I have so much new growth and I told myself I'd grow out allll this color before dying it again. but i also don't think it's smart to do it since i'm now in the air force. I also I really love having different looks. might be the gemini in me. I do, however, need to get rid of this brassiness I've got going... will probably pick up a dark demipermanent from sallys.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Today makes 27 months (natural) post relaxer. I want to see the day when I'm 40 months post.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

27 months?  Wow.  Are you maintaining two textures?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bad&Bougee said:


> 27 months?  Wow.  Are you maintaining two textures?


HECK NO! LOL.

I been cut that processed hair off,  I think I cut it off about a year and a half ago. I don't  remember when I cut it off actually.  retained 16" so far.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Its time to get serious about exercise....*look down with shame*..its time.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> HECK NO! LOL.
> 
> I been cut that processed hair off,  I think I cut it off about a year and a half ago. I don't  remember when I cut it off actually.  retained 16" so far.



Honey...... I was about to ask how in the world did you maintain 2 for this long without going crazy lol.  Congratulations!  To retain 16" is very impressive my friend.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bad&Bougee said:


> Honey...... I was about to ask how in the world did you maintain 2 for this long without going crazy lol.  Congratulations!  To retain 16" is very impressive my friend.


Well thank you very kindly!! 16" is impressive to me also if I do say so myself. And I know that it is not all my doing, see when I started this journey I asked God for a lot of hair, more then I had before.


----------



## Evolving78

Saludable84 said:


> How about Friday night, a work friend was showing me a girl with dreads who wears wigs. My friend has dreads, so this is a big deal for her.
> 
> As I'm watching, something kept distracting me about the video. So my friend says "Ugh, I can't stand her. Why is her shirt see through and she has on no bra? People do anything for clicks!" And I realized that was what was distracting me. After she told me, I stopped watching. She told me she had to watch the video about 3x to really understand what she was saying.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm just going to say it....Who ever has problem ends,tangled ends, ends that tangle fast when twists are worn, please try some grease ok. Lol. And I'ma stop here before I start raving about this BlueMagic again. My ends DON'T tangled ANYMORE.

I'm done.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I'm just going to say it....Who ever has problem ends,tangled ends, ends that tangle fast when twists are worn, please try some grease ok. Lol. And I'ma stop here before I start raving about this BlueMagic again. My ends DON'T tangled ANYMORE.
> 
> I'm done.



You and that BlueMagic tickle me!


----------



## Aggie

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I'm just going to say it....Who ever has problem ends,tangled ends, ends that tangle fast when twists are worn, please try some grease ok. Lol. And I'ma stop here before I start raving about this BlueMagic again. My ends DON'T tangled ANYMORE.
> 
> I'm done.


This is so cute. I use it but only when I texlax to protect my scalp from burning. Maybe I'll try it on my ends. The one I use is the Castor Oil one and I actually love it  a lot come to think of it .


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bad&Bougee said:


> You and that BlueMagic tickle me!


I know I gotta stop getting too excited. I'm like this at home, work, at the grocery store. Oh and don't let someone walk up to me too tell me they liked what I suggested! The glitter really flies. I'm like this on the phone at work I have to calm down.


----------



## Royalq

My hair has gotten dry suddenly. Im still moisturizing daily but it feels dry to the touch. i wonder whats going on....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Royalq said:


> My hair has gotten dry suddenly. Im still moisturizing daily but it feels dry to the touch. i wonder whats going on....


It could be because of the season change.


----------



## Aggie

Royalq said:


> My hair has gotten dry suddenly. Im still moisturizing daily but it feels dry to the touch. i wonder whats going on....


It might be time to clarify/detox your hair of product build up.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I know I gotta stop getting too excited. I'm like this at home, work, at the grocery store. Oh and don't let someone walk up to me too tell me they liked what I suggested! The glitter really flies. I'm like this on the phone at work I have to calm down.



You are my kind of people!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

My hair is going to be a hot mess in the morning.  My pumpkin seed oil came over the weekend.  I was anxious to use it so I put some on my scalp and length last night.  My scalp rebuked it!  You would think I had fleas the way I  was scratching my head at work.  Another oil bites the dust.  I did a neem/scalp shampoo wash, rinse out conditioner and rollerset.  She gets on my nerves.  I don't have time for this on a Tuesday!!!  My hair was still pretty from Saturday!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Aggie said:


> This is so cute. I use it but only when I texlax to protect my scalp from burning. Maybe I'll try it on my ends. The one I use is the Castor Oil one and I actually love it  a lot come to think of it .


My mom actually has some base cream from Vitale. I love that it gives a "cooling" feeling (think it has menthol or camphor or both) when I'm basing my scalp to calm the itches down. I never though about using it on me ends. Probably cause it smells medicinal lol.


----------



## Sharpened

Bad&Bougee said:


> My hair is going to be a hot mess in the morning.  My pumpkin seed oil came over the weekend.  I was anxious to use it so I put some on my scalp and length last night.  My scalp rebuked it!  You would think I had fleas the way I  was scratching my head at work.  Another oil bites the dust.  I did a neem/scalp shampoo wash, rinse out conditioner and rollerset.  She gets on my nerves.  I don't have time for this on a Tuesday!!!  My hair was still pretty from Saturday!


That is why I test on a small area first, like my ears. My scalp is more trouble than my hair, so I see them as separate entities. Love my hair; hate my scalp...


----------



## whosthatgurl

my hair is finally growing out.  I need to do some more protective styles, but nobody ever gets to see my hair at work anyway, because I have to wear a hair covering. I hate that lol.


----------



## Nightingale

Sharpened said:


> That is why I test on a small area first, like my ears. *My scalp is more trouble than my hair, so I see them as separate entities. Love my hair; hate my scalp...*



Same here. It is quite annoying.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

whosthatgurl said:


> my hair is finally growing out.  I need to do some more protective styles, but nobody ever gets to see my hair at work anyway, because I have to wear a hair covering. I hate that lol.



I would love that! to cover my head every day.

For one year I wore hats to get out the awkward stage. Which explains why my closet is full of 9West Newsboy hats in all colors and styles.


----------



## Saludable84

Bad&Bougee said:


> My hair is going to be a hot mess in the morning.  My pumpkin seed oil came over the weekend.  I was anxious to use it so I put some on my scalp and length last night.  My scalp rebuked it!  You would think I had fleas the way I  was scratching my head at work.  Another oil bites the dust.  I did a neem/scalp shampoo wash, rinse out conditioner and rollerset.  She gets on my nerves.  I don't have time for this on a Tuesday!!!  My hair was still pretty from Saturday!



Honestly, outside of exfolator, I avoid putting anything on my scalp. I don't have time to figure out which works and doesn't. Worse, my scalp prefers to be left alone.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Saludable84 said:


> Honestly, outside of exfolator, I avoid putting anything on my scalp. I don't have time to figure out which works and doesn't. Worse, my scalp prefers to be left alone.



I do a lot of scalp massages with essential oils to promote hair growth and health and my go-to oils don't cause me any issues.  I just need to stick with what works and stop experimenting.  I'm going to be looking like George Jefferson if I don't get it under control.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Sharpened said:


> That is why I test on a small area first, like my ears. My scalp is more trouble than my hair, so I see them as separate entities. Love my hair; hate my scalp...



IDK why I don't do a test.  If my scalp does react it's only the nape and crown - everywhere else is fine.  I'm just going to stick to what I use on a daily and call it a quits. 

Dido on the "love hair, hate scalp"!


----------



## Prettymetty

I want this hair so bad, but I'm in a No Buy Challenge until next month. My box braids would look amazing in this color!!


----------



## imaginary

I'm missing my hair more and more. Braids were a necessary break, but also I hope I havent forgotten how to do my hair at all haha


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was in the middle of updating my blog post. Then I had to stop. When I went back to finish it, the page refreshed and everything disappeared


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@shortdub78 @sunnieb I FINALLY got some spin pins. I found the last 2 packs in  Evergreen Park (a village outside the city). I'm literally in awe that no stores in the city had them.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I bought something called a Scruncii* Hollywood Roll and it comes wit a headband. If I can get it to work, and still be able to apply my X21 and APB oils, then I'll have another
go-to style. Also I need to see if I can DIY it.

*not Conair like I originally said.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @shortdub78 @sunnieb I FINALLY got some spin pins. I found the last 2 packs in  Evergreen Park (a village outside the city). I'm literally in awe that no stores in the city had them.


Oh you had to go southwest! They have them out my way in the south suburbs.


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @shortdub78 @sunnieb I FINALLY got some spin pins. I found the last 2 packs in  Evergreen Park (a village outside the city). I'm literally in awe that no stores in the city had them.



Really???

Every CVS and Sally's had those things when I bought them - but that was years ago. 

Have you tried them yet?  I have the large and small ones.  I watched every spin pin video they had and wore all the time. 

I even bought the bunning tool Goody had at the time.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> Really???
> 
> Every CVS and Sally's had those things when I bought them - but that was years ago.
> 
> Have you tried them yet?  I have the large and small ones.  I watched every spin pin video they had and wore all the time.
> 
> I even bought the bunning tool Goody had at the time.


I haven't been to CVS in a minute. It's like they have become scarce around here! I wanna buy that bunning thing you stick your hair in and fold over, but I still have a struggle bun.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I haven't been to CVS in a minute. It's like they have become scarce around here! I wanna buy that bunning thing you stick your hair in and fold over, but I still have a struggle bun.


I picked up the last two. They have been pretty scarce here. What bunning thing?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> Really???
> 
> Every CVS and Sally's had those things when I bought them - but that was years ago.
> 
> Have you tried them yet?  I have the large and small ones.  I watched every spin pin video they had and wore all the time.
> 
> I even bought the bunning tool Goody had at the time.


I just got them before work today, so I haven't gotten a chance to try them yet. Those spin pins have gotten sparse.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I picked up the last two. They have been pretty scarce here. What bunning thing?


It's hard to explain, but I believe it's made by Goody too.


----------



## halee_J

My ayurvedic oils, cassia and guava leaves are all hereeeee excited about the wash


----------



## halee_J

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I just got them before work today, so I haven't gotten a chance to try them yet. Those spin pins have gotten sparse.



Lol I had some for like....3years tried a couple times and was like  I'm not that coordinated  I stick to satin scrunchies and bobby pins.


----------



## halee_J

Have a seat flour! These glass jars are going to now be giant tea steepers 

Why do all my kitchen supplies get turned into hair paraphernalia


----------



## Sharpened

I am not buying another thing (except raw aloe) until sometime in 2018. I got enough stuff for playing with my hair.


----------



## Dayjoy

shortdub78 said:


> I haven't been to CVS in a minute.* It's like they have become scarce around here*! I wanna buy that bunning thing you stick your hair in and fold over, but I still have a struggle bun.


Flossmoor Rd & Kedzie
Lincoln Hwy & Chicago Rd
Lincoln Hwy & Kedzie
I know there's a couple more, but those are the ones I pass most.


----------



## snoop

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @shortdub78 @sunnieb I FINALLY got some spin pins. I found the last 2 packs in  Evergreen Park (a village outside the city). I'm literally in awe that no stores in the city had them.



I bought some YEARS ago and have been too afraid to try them.   I have this fear that they'll get stuck in my hair and I'll have to cut them out.


----------



## Evolving78

Dayjoy said:


> Flossmoor Rd & Kedzie
> Lincoln Hwy & Chicago Rd
> Lincoln Hwy & Kedzie
> I know there's a couple more, but those are the ones I pass most.


You know I'm close to the Lincoln hwy&kedzie by the train. I mean it's hard to find the spin pins. I think they just have the blonde colored ones at Walgreens on Governor's.


----------



## Evolving78

snoop said:


> I bought some YEARS ago and have been too afraid to try them.   I have this fear that they'll get stuck in my hair and I'll have to cut them out.


Oh no you twist them in, and you twist them out. They are really smooth and hold everything in place like 10 Bobby pins. They aren't damaging either.  It's just not fun when you lose one. They are durable and won't snag your hair.


----------



## Nightingale

I saw this on twitter and had to share.


----------



## Aggie

If hurricane Irma thinks she will stop my hair from being great, she's telling a lie because instead of waiting for her to arrive later today and cause the water company to shut off the water and the electrical company to shut down our power, I am DCing my hair right now


----------



## Evolving78

Aggie said:


> If hurricane Irma thinks she will stop my hair from being great, she's telling a lie because instead of waiting for her to arrive later today and cause the water company to shut off the water and the electrical company to shut down our power, I am DCing my hair right now


I know that's right! I would scrub/exfoliate, shave, wash and dc, give myself a mani/pedi, etc.. lol Irma wouldn't have me out there looking a mess! Lol


----------



## Aggie

shortdub78 said:


> I know that's right! I would scrub/exfoliate, shave, wash and dc, give myself a mani/pedi, etc.. lol Irma wouldn't have me out there looking a mess! Lol


Oh I like how you think @shortdub78


----------



## Sharpened

I just found a second huge bottle of neem oil. What the heck was I thinking? I will have to find one of these bottles a good home.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Mielle Organics is coming out with a new Pomegranate and Honey Line.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> I just found a second huge bottle of neem oil. What the heck was I thinking? I will have to find one of these bottles a good home.




I have a good home


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I have a good home*


@Saludable84
I have some pm me if you want it.


----------



## MizAvalon

MizAvalon said:


> I've been wearing weaves and wigs exclusively for almost a year now. Gonna try to go the whole summer being natural. It's hard when you're a hair-lazy person like I am though. I know I'll probably cave and get braids at some point, lol.



Welp, 3 months later and I made it the whole summer with my little Afro puff! Time to wig it back up though.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> I have a good home


It is a quart bottle. Send me a PM.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> If hurricane Irma thinks she will stop my hair from being great, she's telling a lie because instead of waiting for her to arrive later today and cause the water company to shut off the water and the electrical company to shut down our power, I am DCing my hair right now



*Update:*

Our Prime Minister evacuated several of the Southern Islands because they were the ones to get a direct hit from Irma. So far I am hearing only good news about those islands. We are spared Irma's fury here and I thank God for His tender love and mercy for the Bahamas. I have been hearing some stuff on US news that are simply not true.

We are not perfect, not by a long shot, but there are some here that are fierce prayer warriors, me included. We pray around the clock, taking turns and we go at it hard. Praise to God is definitely what we do down here. We are careful not to leave Him out of anything and we keep each other accountable.

All last night, all we had was a very light windy day, yesterday and even now today. Thanks be to God alone!


----------



## halee_J

If I do a wig again, it will be a full one with bangs, I want to try blunt and wispy french bangs. Most importantly I am done messing with my edges.


----------



## Sharpened

My hair feels weird... Not bad, just less product-y, I guess? Not as soft because I can feel my ends lightly pricking the back of my hand. The ends moves when I shake my head hard, I assume from length? 

Am I the only supercoily wearing loose hair?


----------



## SUPER SWEET

Curl smiler is working well


----------



## halee_J

Could my porosity be changing? I needed heat for my moisturizing mix to soften my hair today


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My DIY kinky clip-ins turned out so well. I cannot tell where they start and _MY_ hair begins! I'm super impressed. The snap clips hurt while trying to place them in my head though. Overall  I really like them. 

I can't wait to test drive them in public when I go food shopping tomorrow.  If I walked in a room full of LHCF'ers none of you could get a successful weave check on me that's how well this hair blends.


----------



## halee_J

Just discovered Naturally_Nica on yt. Her hair is gorg


----------



## fifi134

On a mad dash to retain 1.5-2 inches of hair by New Year's. I'm fighting the urge to blowdry so I can compare pics from when I last did so in May. Lemme go find some measuring tape


----------



## halee_J

Sigh. Remember when the hair forum was poppin'? There were so many more active peeps I would be on here for hours learning all kinds of stuff  I want it to get back like that.


In other news, I and I 'bout to sleep in these ya rollers cause ah sleepy to take them out now. Ill get an even better stretch


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> My DIY kinky clip-ins turned out so well. I cannot tell where they start and _MY_ hair begins! I'm super impressed. The snap clips hurt while trying to place them in my head though. Overall  I really like them.
> 
> I can't wait to test drive them in public when I go food shopping tomorrow.  If I walked in a room full of LHCF'ers none of you could get a successful weave check on me that's how well this hair blends.





Please share pics, ma'am, if you don't mind! 

I'm so excited for you. I don't even know HOW MANY months I've been stalled out on my DIY coily clip-ins project. I really need to get it done! I'm finding wigs itchy, but it's great to leave the hair twisted after all that work on wash day and just slap some hair on top until the next day for styling. I think the clip-ins will look so much better than my wig(s), but I just won't finish them!!! Argh.


----------



## RossBoss

Remember Braids By Breslin? http://www.braidsbybreslin.com/

She was discussed quite a bit on these boards several years ago. I had ordered her cornrow video about 7 years ago I think but never got a chance to use it because my hairstylist friend in another state has it. I don't want it back because I am no longer interested in cornrows but she now has wigmaking videos and I am thinking about purchasing it, to at least support a Black woman.


----------



## LushLox

*Moisturising*

Some people say that you should get enough moisture from your DC and you shouldn't have to moisturise until your next wash. I can get away with this sometimes but most of the time I moisturise my hair in between washes.

Other people say you should moisturise and seal daily/twice daily.

It's a polarising view that I find quite interesting.

But like everything, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Sharpened

Sharpened said:


> My hair feels weird... Not bad, just less product-y, I guess? Not as soft because I can feel my ends lightly pricking the back of my hand. The ends moves when I shake my head hard, I assume from length?
> 
> Am I the only supercoily wearing loose hair?


Now I know why my hair felt weird - humidity drop! I took off my silk bonnet this morn, back to normal.


LushLox said:


> *Moisturising*
> 
> Some people say that you should get enough moisture from your DC and you shouldn't have to moisturise until your next wash. I can get away with this sometimes but most of the time I moisturise my hair in between washes.
> 
> Other people say you should moisturise and seal daily/twice daily.
> 
> It's a polarising view that I find quite interesting.
> 
> But like everything, different strokes for different folks.


Special unicorn over here breaking everybody's rules. People get fixated on what works for them, so they believe it should work for anyone. Dealing with this life, there is always more than one way to handle an issue. Unfortunately, it is easier to go with extremes than to either find a balance or jump out the box and be creative. The latter two take work to do and maintain.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LushLox said:


> *Moisturising*
> 
> Some people say that you should get enough moisture from your DC and you shouldn't have to moisturise until your next wash. I can get away with this sometimes but most of the time I moisturise my hair in between washes.
> 
> Other people say you should moisturise and seal daily/twice daily.
> 
> It's a polarising view that I find quite interesting.
> 
> But like everything, different strokes for different folks.



Agreed. 

I aim for 7-day moisture after washing, DCing, and sealing, but then I just listen to my hair each day. If I need moisture, oh well! If not, cool!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Please share pics, ma'am, if you don't mind!
> 
> I'm so excited for you. I don't even know HOW MANY months I've been stalled out on my DIY coily clip-ins project. I really need to get it done! I'm finding wigs itchy, but it's great to leave the hair twisted after all that work on wash day and just slap some hair on top until the next day for styling. I think the clip-ins will look so much better than my wig(s), but I just won't finish them!!! Argh.


I will try!! It's pretty much like Marley hair on clips, I like them so much. It's nothing fancy and I like that about it. Very realistic.  I will try to do a selfy when I'm out food shopping.  Don't hold me to that though lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

So I tried using just one spin pin per bun (I wear two buns, one on each side)since my hair is still kinda short. Um, you definitely need two per bun unless I'm not spinning them right. Had me looking like Alfalfa 

And nobody told me either. Wanches.


----------



## Evolving78

halee_J said:


> Could my porosity be changing? I needed heat for my moisturizing mix to soften my hair today


The weather is changing.


----------



## Saludable84

LushLox said:


> *Moisturising*
> 
> Some people say that you should get enough moisture from your DC and you shouldn't have to moisturise until your next wash. I can get away with this sometimes but most of the time I moisturise my hair in between washes.
> 
> Other people say you should moisturise and seal daily/twice daily.
> 
> It's a polarising view that I find quite interesting.
> 
> But like everything, different strokes for different folks.



Ive heard that so many times. 

I'm not saying I don't believe it, however, not every conditioner is moisturizing, water evaporates (even with sealers) and styling also matters. Another common thing I saw with people who did follow this was breakage and/or using heat tools that eventually caused drying of the hair. 

I think M&S twice daily is excessive. Every three days is fine. Once a week of fine too. Not only do you have to find what works for but, but you also need to look at the head of hair saying it. There is also the constant reminding of porosity that heavily determines your moisturizing factors that continues to fall on deaf ears. 

I also agree with @Sharpened and extremes. You cannot always go with the outliers.


----------



## Saludable84

LushLox said:


> *Moisturising*
> 
> Some people say that you should get enough moisture from your DC and you shouldn't have to moisturise until your next wash. I can get away with this sometimes but most of the time I moisturise my hair in between washes.
> 
> Other people say you should moisturise and seal daily/twice daily.
> 
> It's a polarising view that I find quite interesting.
> 
> But like everything, different strokes for different folks.


Girl I hate this subject 

To touch a bit more on this, here is my personal experience:

*I wash and dc. Then immediatelt LCO*BG (grease or gel), *twist, leave for 1*-2 *days* *and then bun or just pull my hair back.* My hair can survive 10 days but I go 6-7 days. 

I wash and dc. Fall asleep with a tshirt on my head  get up the next morning and LCOBG again. 5-7 days of moisture. 

I would only recommend the bolded followed by refreshing with your method of choice when needed.


----------



## LushLox

Saludable84 said:


> Ive heard that so many times.
> 
> I'm not saying I don't believe it, however, not every conditioner is moisturizing, water evaporates (even with sealers) and styling also matters. Another common thing I saw with people who did follow this was breakage and/or using heat tools that eventually caused drying of the hair.
> 
> I think M&S twice daily is excessive. Every three days is fine. Once a week of fine too. Not only do you have to find what works for but, but you also need to look at the head of hair saying it. There is also the constant reminding of porosity that heavily determines your moisturizing factors that continues to fall on deaf ears.
> 
> I also agree with @Sharpened and extremes. You cannot always go with the outliers.



Yeah I've never M&S sealed twice daily, as I would look like a HAM. I don't even do it daily, just now and again when the ends need something on them.

The way how you dry your hair is important too. You spend all that time infusing moisture in with the deep conditioning and we sometimes zap a lot of that moisture right back out with the blowdrying.  Hair care, methods and strategy - it's a fine balance to get it right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@LushLox @Saludable84 @Sharpened
.....

Thank you for the Teachable moment on this topic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@LushLox @Sharpened @Saludable84 
Its always good to revisit those topics of old.  I miss the topics.


----------



## Aggie

shortdub78 said:


> The weather is changing.


Where are you located @shortdub78 ?


----------



## GGsKin

Sharpened said:


> My hair feels weird... Not bad, just less product-y, I guess? Not as soft because I can feel my ends lightly pricking the back of my hand. The ends moves when I shake my head hard, I assume from length?
> *
> Am I the only supercoily wearing loose hair?*



I'm here too


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LushLox @Sharpened @Saludable84
> Its always good to revisit those topics of old.  I miss the topics.


Likewise. Even before I was a member, I used to follow a lot of the threads from the "old" days. Back in 2008-09 I enjoyed learning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Me Too! 

I spent months lurking and researching my issues before joining.

Hopefully, we'll get back to covering Topics of interest that spark meaningful, helpful dialogue on Healthy Ha.ir Care.

I enjoyed all the threads, perspectives and the many smart remarkable women on the board.


----------



## Evolving78

Aggie said:


> Where are you located @shortdub78 ?


I'm in IL. The temperature has dropped all of a sudden due to the severe weather down south.


----------



## Aggie

shortdub78 said:


> I'm in IL. The temperature has dropped all of a sudden due to the severe weather down south.


Oh okay.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Likewise. Even before I was a member, I used to follow a lot of the threads from the "old" days. Back in 2008-09 I enjoyed learning.


I know what you mean because I joined late 2007 but I was lurking from sometime in the middle of that year when www.blackhairmedia.com was hot. I was a member there as well but they quickly died  down a lot a year or two after I joined LHCF.


----------



## halee_J

shortdub78 said:


> The weather is changing.



Good point.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@YvetteWithJoy my pictures stink, I could have kicked myself for not asking my sister to take a picture for me, but by time I thought of it I was way down the road from leaving her house.  So I did my own selfies,but I could not get my arms to stretch to get good angles. But I will still try to post my bootleg pictures tomorrow.

And another thing about my DIY clip ins...while food shopping I was so nervous that I could not concentrate on my mental food list. While pushing my shopping Cart I was so worried that I would turn around to find my hair on the floor in a crowded aisle!  Oh me...reaching up to get the milk then looking down on the ground relieved to find no fallen hair lol!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So...I Am Absolutely Able to drag a pick from my roots to my ends without pausing *electric slide dance*.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy my pictures stink, I could have kicked myself for not asking my sister to take a picture for me, but by time I thought of it I was way down the road from leaving her house.  So I did my own selfies,but I could not get my arms to stretch to get good angles. But I will still try to post my bootleg pictures tomorrow.
> 
> And another thing about my DIY clip ins...while food shopping I was so nervous that I could not concentrate on my mental food list. While pushing my shopping Cart I was so worried that I would turn around to find my hair on the floor in a crowded aisle!  Oh me...reaching up to get the milk then looking down on the ground relieved to find no fallen hair lol!!!



LOL! No need to post pictures! I'm sure it looks lovely. I was just curious. Next time it's convenient, I would love to see your clip ins.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Off topic:

That Prince song "let's go crazy" is still a little creepy to me. It's on the radio now at work.


----------



## PJaye

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Off topic:
> 
> That Prince song "let's go crazy" is still a little creepy to me. It's on the radio now at work.



Really?  I find it uplifting - it's about living one's best life and not letting things get you down; that life is short, so live it to the fullest...with a healthy dose of sexual innuendo thrown in for good measure (it wouldn't be a Prince song without that).  I used to creep my niece out with the ending of MJ's Thriller.  It's been over 30 years and she still won't listen to it.  Ha!


----------



## halee_J

Does Motions CPR still have little herb bits in it?


----------



## Alma Petra

PJaye said:


> Really?  I find it uplifting - it's about living one's best life and not letting things get you down; that life is short, so live it to the fullest...with a healthy dose of sexual innuendo thrown in for good measure (it wouldn't be a Prince song without that).  I used to creep my niece out with the ending of MJ's Thriller.  It's been over 30 years and she still won't listen to it.  Ha!



I don't see any innuendo in these lyrics. Could it be related to the purple banana? Because I don't know what that might be. Thought bananas and nuts mean crazy but why should they be purple?

Anyways, why does it freak you out @AdoraAdora24 ?


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

halee_J said:


> Does Motions CPR still have little herb bits in it?


Lol yes. That used to be my go to!

ETA: oh my bad. You said still....I'm not sure.


----------



## halee_J

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Lol yes. That used to be my go to!
> 
> ETA: oh my bad. You said still....I'm not sure.



Lol no worries! I used to love that stuff too but a few of the bits would stick in my hair sometimes I was like "Why are there twigs in conditioner?!!!"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I finally washed my hair. Took 3 hours. Air drying now. I feel a little bad, I was rough on my hair because it's Monday night.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This forum really makes me want to get a new phone so I can take decent pictures!

I wanted to show what my hair looked like before I washed it.


----------



## PJaye

Alma Petra said:


> I don't see any innuendo in these lyrics. Could it be related to the purple banana? Because I don't know what that might be. Thought bananas and nuts mean crazy but why should they be purple?
> 
> Anyways, why does it freak you out @AdoraAdora24 ?



It can be argued that the "purple banana" coupled with the repetitive wail of "he's coming" could be a sexual innuendo.


----------



## PJaye

halee_J said:


> Does Motions CPR still have little herb bits in it?



I think they discontinued this product a while ago.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My stomach hurts. It always hates when I drink tap water from my apartment (even in its frozen state). I don't like it filtered either. I didn't get a chance to do my hair yet. Maybe when I come back from dropping my son off.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My stomach hurts. It always hates when I drink tap water from my apartment (even in its frozen state). I don't like it filtered either. I didn't get a chance to do my hair yet. Maybe when I come back from dropping my son off.


Get you some lemon or lime juice and squeeze a drop or two in there. It helps! Girl I can't be carrying bottled water cases up no stairs!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Get you some lemon or lime juice and squeeze a drop or two in there. It helps! Girl I can't be carrying bottled water cases up no stairs!


I used to use my little shopping cart, and my mom helps me up the stairs. We've both gotten lazy. Now I just fill my quart size Evian bottle up for free at work 

I need to get another one


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm thinking about cutting up an old scarf to wrap around my sock buns. Or maybe I'll get some ribbon. Hmm, gotta think more.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Sharpened said:


> I just found a second huge bottle of neem oil. What the heck was I thinking? I will have to find one of these bottles a good home.



Where did you find a big bottle of Neem?!!


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I'm thinking about cutting up an old scarf to wrap around my sock buns. Or maybe I'll get some ribbon. Hmm, gotta think more.


The scarf would work.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

halee_J said:


> Does Motions CPR still have little herb bits in it?



I can't even find Motions CPR in the BSS!!  Did they stop making it or something?  I used to love that stuff!!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

PJaye said:


> I think they discontinued this product a while ago.



I should have kept reading before I posted my question.  They need to do a survey or something before they discontinue products.


----------



## halee_J

Bad&Bougee said:


> I can't even find Motions CPR in the BSS!!  Did they stop making it or something?  I used to love that stuff!!



Yeah I havent seen for years either. Pjyae says they stopped making it a while ago. It was good stuff.


----------



## Sharpened

Bad&Bougee said:


> Where did you find a big bottle of Neem?!!


http://www.saveoncitric.com/ I have been buying items from them since 2004.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Sharpened said:


> http://www.saveoncitric.com/ I have been buying items from them since 2004.


Thank you!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Are any of you a Scarfy?  You wear your head scarf from the time you get home until you leave the next day?

My DH complains about it incessantly but I can't help it.  It's as if my scarf is a bandage and I need to protect/heal my hair after being out all day.  Even if I want to enjoy my hairstyle a little while longer, I still can't help but tie it up.  Even during sensual moments (I only leave it out if I'm in character) - I just can't have my hair out.  Is it just me?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bad&Bougee said:


> Are any of you a Scarfy?  You wear your head scarf from the time you get home until you leave the next day?
> 
> My DH complains about it incessantly but I can't help it.  It's as if my scarf is a bandage and I need to protect/heal my hair after being out all day.  Even if I want to enjoy my hairstyle a little while longer, I still can't help but tie it up.  Even during sensual moments (I only leave it out if I'm in character) - I just can't have my hair out.  Is it just me?


I'm somewhat of a scarfie. The blasted thing doesn't like to stay on my head while I'm asleep though.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> Are any of you a Scarfy?  You wear your head scarf from the time you get home until you leave the next day?
> 
> My DH complains about it incessantly but I can't help it.  It's as if my scarf is a bandage and I need to protect/heal my hair after being out all day.  Even if I want to enjoy my hairstyle a little while longer, I still can't help but tie it up.  Even during sensual moments (I only leave it out if I'm in character) - I just can't have my hair out.  Is it just me?


Oh girl I stay with a scarf on my head! Anybody that gets with me, knows I will protect my hair at all cost! Lol they know when I do get jazzy, or have my hair out, I'm about to cause havoc on town! lol 
If he starts to complain, I would just jazz it up a bit, put on small earrings (studs) wear some lipgloss, make sure my eyebrows are groomed (not filled in). I would wrap the scarf differently. Plus, my son has a habit of grabbing and pulling on my hair. He always has to touch my face, or put his arm around me! Lol would somebody tell that child I don't like people touching my hair and face? Lol


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> Oh girl I stay with a scarf on my head! Anybody that gets with me, knows I will protect my hair at all cost! Lol they know when I do get jazzy, or have my hair out, I'm about to cause havoc on town! lol
> If he starts to complain, I would just jazz it up a bit, put on small earrings (studs) wear some lipgloss, make sure my eyebrows are groomed (not filled in). I would wrap the scarf differently. Plus, my son has a habit of grabbing and pulling on my hair. He always has to touch my face, or put his arm around me! Lol would somebody tell that child I don't like people touching my hair and face? Lol



Too funny!!

Good idea about jazzing it up.  I will see if that can be a compromise.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> Now I know why my hair felt weird - humidity drop! I took off my silk bonnet this morn, back to normal.
> 
> Special unicorn over here breaking everybody's rules.* People get fixated on what works for them, so they believe it should work for anyone*. Dealing with this life, there is always more than one way to handle an issue. Unfortunately, it is easier to go with extremes than to either find a balance or jump out the box and be creative. The latter two take work to do and maintain.



In the pink...Sometimes this is me. I think what I do for my head will have to work on everyone's head(sometimes). But I have proven it to *almost* be true seeing that I have used the same exact regiment on my niece's hair and it worked, my sister's hair when she lets me and it worked, on a boyfriend's hair and it worked and my mother's when she lets me.
Also through them I have become a master braider.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I washed my hair last night on a Monday night so I had to just let my hair finish drying at work in a bun.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This is how I air dry at work. When I go  home I'll seal with my BlueMagic. Picture taken at this very moment. This phone does not take very clear pictures.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

We were at dinner last night and I don't think I saw one relaxed head in the whole restaurant.  Natural hair everywhere!  It was so beautiful.  So many beautiful styles and hair patterns.  It was awesome!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bad&Bougee said:


> We were at dinner last night and I don't think I saw one relaxed head in the whole restaurant.  Natural hair everywhere!  It was so beautiful.  So many beautiful styles and hair patterns.  It was awesome!


Oh I know!!!!! This excites me so much! I have been noticing the same here on the North East! Once my mother and I were at a flee market buying earrings and the lady vender was natural, my mother is natural, I am natural and another natural comes walking up. So a group of four beautiful naturals standing there it was awesome.

ETA:  When you're natural you cannot help but to notice all the other naturals. I know that this amazement that we have for "our" type hair will never die. Just like other races admire their hair. Now we can admire ours!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hi Guys, so this what my hair looking like  right now. There are no white spots or gray hairs, it's just shine. My hair feels so soft guys! I sealed hair last night with my BlueMagic. My hair will stay like this for two weeks.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I don't know who this lady is, but this has been my goal for the past year! I saw this picture and saved it like "this is where I wanna be."


----------



## Alma Petra

AdoraAdora24 said:


> View attachment 410535 Hi Guys, so this what my hair looking like  right now. There are no white spots or gray hairs, it's just shine. My hair feels so soft guys! I sealed hair last night with my BlueMagic. My hair will stay like this for two weeks.



Nice thick hair Adora!


----------



## Alma Petra

How come there aren't any short-haired ladies with twas like myself around this forum?
I find myself more concerned about the growth of my twa than the rest of my hair. I'm also more excited because I assume it is an easier job to retain length on shorter hair? At the same time I am not very excited because even if my hair does grow, shrinkage won't let me be great with me growing out natural this time 

Anyways my question is: what length challenge should I join now?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Alma Petra said:


> Nice thick hair Adora!


Thank you!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Alma Petra said:


> How come there aren't any short-haired ladies with twas like myself around this forum?
> I find myself more concerned about the growth of my twa than the rest of my hair. I'm also more excited because I assume it is an easier job to retain length on shorter hair? At the same time I am not very excited because even if my hair does grow, shrinkage won't let me be great with me growing out natural this time
> 
> Anyways my question is: what length challenge should I join now?



https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/grow-it-long-challenge-2015-and-growing-on.755233/

There are plenty of TWAs on here. They will chime in soon.

I can tell you what helped to grow out my TWA (which I barely remember having, time flew by so fast) is Curl activators lol.  My hair was so moisturized that it didn't have a chance to brake.

I hardly remember having a twa that's how fast it grew out.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

A Male Co-worker comes in my cubical and puts his hand on my bun. (I secretly wanted him to lol) My bun is bigger than his hand LOL!!

He's not a small guy.


----------



## Sharpened

Trying not to pluck these greys, grr... I am going to make an amla/clay paste and see if it will tone down the shiny silvers.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am officially over my box braids. I love how it looks and how well I have been able to keep it up but I miss my hair.  One more week makes 8 weeks, then I can go back to washing and deep conditioning my hair for a month.  I will then get box braids again for another 8 weeks.  I will try to maintain this schedule through 2018.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Lissa0821 said:


> I am officially over my box braids. I love how it looks and how well I have been able to keep it up but I miss my hair.  One more week makes 8 weeks, then I can go back to washing and deep conditioning my hair for a month.  I will then get box braids again for another 8 weeks.  I will try to maintain this schedule through 2018.



Box braids are a love/hate protective style and I always feel exactly how you feel when I get to about week 6.  A few weeks after they have been removed, I'm ready for some more.  A vicious cycle.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Sharpened said:


> Trying not to pluck these greys, grr... I am going to make an amla/clay paste and see if it will tone down the shiny silvers.



Embrace that beautiful silver!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> View attachment 410535 Hi Guys, so this what my hair looking like  right now. There are no white spots or gray hairs, it's just shine. My hair feels so soft guys! I sealed hair last night with my BlueMagic. My hair will stay like this for two weeks.



Your hair is thick and pretty!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> Trying not to pluck these greys, grr... I am going to make an amla/clay paste and see if it will tone down the shiny silvers.


Grey hairs are lovely to me, naturally highlighting the hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bad&Bougee said:


> Your hair is thick and pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bad&Bougee said:


> Embrace that beautiful silver!


Yeah @Sharpened!!


----------



## weaveadiva

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I don't know who this lady is, but this has been my goal for the past year! I saw this picture and saved it like "this is where I wanna be."
> 
> View attachment 410537


https://www.instagram.com/bbksupernatural/


----------



## vevster

The Mane Choice is selling a pre poo treatment.  So unnecessary.  Any conditioner works just fine for me.....


----------



## Sharpened

Stop that, @Bad&Bougee and @AdoraAdora24 

I just wanna wait until I am 60 for that. My hair is the only cute thing I got left.


----------



## NatrulyMe

Overall, I just want my hair to thrive with this new regimen and routine.  

"Come on Sheba!" 
Just cooperate with me.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> Stop that, @Bad&Bougee and @AdoraAdora24
> 
> I just wanna wait until I am 60 for that. *My hair is the only cute thing I got left.*




Don't make me start crying....I just thought about a lot at once when you said this!

I have Jesus!



  lol


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I'm a little .  This lady has her exactly like mine, in a natural ponytail with the ponytail sitting on top.  Her edges are so laid and the hair that is slicked looks so different from mine.  As soon as I leave the house, my entire hairline is sticking up/out!!!!  And I do mean AS SOON.  She must brush her hair to help achieve the sleekness.  I do not want to brush my hair, I can just hear my hair ripping - can't do it.  I loved my hair until I saw hers, maybe her hair is a different texture?  IDK.


----------



## Evolving78

Alma Petra said:


> How come there aren't any short-haired ladies with twas like myself around this forum?
> I find myself more concerned about the growth of my twa than the rest of my hair. I'm also more excited because I assume it is an easier job to retain length on shorter hair? At the same time I am not very excited because even if my hair does grow, shrinkage won't let me be great with me growing out natural this time
> 
> Anyways my question is: what length challenge should I join now?


SL challenge! You will fit right in!


----------



## Alma Petra

shortdub78 said:


> SL challenge! You will fit right in!



I was thinking of a nose length challenge!!!


----------



## Aggie

Alma Petra said:


> I was thinking of a nose length challenge!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Who has a Christmas goal? My goal is to have 18 inches of hair Lord willing. Another goal is to be 18 lbs lighter. And go into 2018 with the largest braidNcurl.


----------



## LovelyRo

I am so tired wash and go's and puffs. I'm over twistouts too. Maybe I'll do a braidout.


----------



## Evolving78

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Who has a Christmas goal? My goal is to have 18 inches of hair Lord willing. Another goal is to be 18 lbs lighter. And go into 2018 with the largest braidNcurl.


I don't have inches, but I wanna be past APL. I wanna be BSL in April.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Alma Petra said:


> I was thinking of a nose length challenge!!!



Too funny.
I know, right?!  Baby steps.


----------



## Evolving78

Can someone in the Midwest make second ingredient glycerin based product work for them?
I really like leave-in sprays, refreshers, etc, but the majority of them have glycerin as the second ingredient... creams can become to heavy for my hair. It's very fine.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

THEE LAST thing I need is more hair products. But Imma have to give that Fortify'd Naturals a shot. Didnt see too many reviews on here but Ive been hearing good things.


----------



## Sharpened

shortdub78 said:


> Can someone in the Midwest make second ingredient glycerin based product work for them?
> I really like leave-in sprays, refreshers, etc, but the majority of them have glycerin as the second ingredient... creams can become to heavy for my hair. It's very fine.


Silicone serums don't help?


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> Silicone serums don't help?


As far as moisture? You know glycerin tends to rob the hair of moisture when the climate is dry, so I wouldn't put a silicone serum, on top of a glycerin based product.


----------



## Alma Petra

Bad&Bougee said:


> Too funny.
> I know, right?!  Baby steps.


Lol my hair doesn't even reach my eyebrows at this stage. Joining a shoulder length challenge would be a suicidal move 

As a compromise between nose and shoulder I might start a chin length challenge for myself at the beginning of 2018 lol


----------



## Sharpened

Debating whether or not to squeeze another week out of my hair. My CP oil mix and rain has my hair feeling fine, but the sheds...


----------



## beauti

*saw a youtuber doing a length check vid with tbl hair with her longest strands measuring at 19in. I'm 22in at mbl. #tallwomenstruggles #longtorsolife *


----------



## keranikki

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Who has a Christmas goal? My goal is to have 18 inches of hair Lord willing. Another goal is to be 18 lbs lighter. And go into 2018 with the largest braidNcurl.



It would be awesome if I could make APL and get my edges to thicken up more.


----------



## fifi134

Alma Petra said:


> Lol my hair doesn't even reach my eyebrows at this stage. Joining a shoulder length challenge would be a suicidal move
> 
> As a compromise between nose and shoulder I might start a chin length challenge for myself at the beginning of 2018 lol



Lol I'm in the same boat so maybe we'll be in this challenge together


----------



## AlexandriaKiera

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Who has a Christmas goal? My goal is to have 18 inches of hair Lord willing. Another goal is to be 18 lbs lighter. And go into 2018 with the largest braidNcurl.


I have the same goal omg!


----------



## Alma Petra

fifi134 said:


> Lol I'm in the same boat so maybe we'll be in this challenge together



Amen to that sister! Meanwhile we can join the 2 inches in 4 months challenge and then start our own challenge in 2018. The 2 inches in 4 months challenge is starting a new session this month so we are here at the right time.


----------



## Saludable84

AdoraAdora24 said:


> View attachment 410535 Hi Guys, so this what my hair looking like  right now. There are no white spots or gray hairs, it's just shine. My hair feels so soft guys! I sealed hair last night with my BlueMagic. My hair will stay like this for two weeks.



If you don't mind, what your length and how did you do this style? I really love inventive styles like this and am always looking for a bun alternative.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchMagnificance said:


> THEE LAST thing I need is more hair products. But Imma have to give that Fortify'd Naturals a shot. Didnt see too many reviews on here but Ive been hearing good things.


My friend showed me a video of their products. She was obsessed with the product afterwards. There's a Black owned BSS that sells it, but it's out the way for me.  I'll ask a friend to get it for me from research.


----------



## Nightingale

The silky section of my hair is annoying as hell! Its big, spanning from the center third of the front of my head, going back to below the crown. It only exists to taunt me. I swear I hear it whispering, _"Look how easy I am to detangle. You hardly used any product. I bet you wish the rest of your head was this easy."_ Cow.

In other news, I'm almost done twisting my hair and it looks good. I've gained quite a bit of length in this style.


----------



## Nightingale

For long hair: Pillowcase drying  > Tshirt drying


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Saludable84 said:


> If you don't mind, what your length and how did you do this style? I really love inventive styles like this and am always looking for a bun alternative.


Hey!!! My hair is MBL and measures 16 inches. (I'll also add that I'm very short)

This style is just a simple roll, tuck, and pin. This style never looks the same way each time, you kinda just have to go with the flow of where the hair wants to roll then pin or tuck. And at the end, Boom its a style that looks kinda fancy. This is the original "Protective style"!


----------



## keranikki

Nightingale said:


> The silky section of my hair is annoying as hell! Its big, spanning from the center third of the front of my head, going back to below the crown. It only exists to taunt me. I swear I hear it whispering, _"Look how easy I am to detangle. You hardly used any product. I bet you wish the rest of your head was this easy."_ Cow.
> 
> In other news, I'm almost done twisting my hair and it looks good. I've gained quite a bit of length in this style.




I understand your pain though. Here is a for your troubles.


----------



## OhTall1

I want to lighten my hair but I don't want to commit to dying it.  I'm trying to decide between box braids and crochet braids before my vacation in four weeks.


----------



## shasha8685

Hmm....was pre-pooing the missing piece of my regimen? My hair came out feeling really soft this go round and is holding on to moisture a lot better.

Also, this Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi DC has given my hair all of the life! And it only cost me $8!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I can't believe the turn around my hair has made since adding sulfates back into my reggie. Thank you @faithVA for raving about that Nexxus shampoo because it is THA BOMB!!! I don't even know if I got the same shampoo as you but I would have never looked into Nexxus in the first place if it wasn't for your post. 

I've been experimenting with styles and at times was washing my hair everyday with it but no dryness at all. Actually quite the opposite. My hair is soooooo soft. Softer than it's been in I don't know how long. I couldn't understand why and even had to look at the ingredients to see if there were cones or something but nothing.

My hair is super easy to detangle with the Nexxus therappe too. It's like my hands just glide through my hair. I'm in love..


----------



## faithVA

BronxJazzy said:


> I can't believe the turn around my hair has made since adding sulfates back into my reggie. Thank you @faithVA for raving about that Nexxus shampoo because it is THA BOMB!!! I don't even know if I got the same shampoo as you but I would have never looked into Nexxus in the first place if it wasn't for your post.
> 
> I've been experimenting with styles and at times was washing my hair everyday with it but no dryness at all. Actually quite the opposite. My hair is soooooo soft. Softer than it's been in I don't know how long. I couldn't understand why and even had to look at the ingredients to see if there were cones or something but nothing.
> 
> My hair is super easy to detangle with the Nexxus therappe too. It's like my hands just glide through my hair. I'm in love..


I'm glad you liked it. Did you get the conditioner too? I guess salon quality products may just work better. It definitely works better than all of the sulfate free shampoo I have used over the past 6 years.


----------



## Saludable84

BronxJazzy said:


> I can't believe the turn around my hair has made since adding sulfates back into my reggie. Thank you @faithVA for raving about that Nexxus shampoo because it is THA BOMB!!! I don't even know if I got the same shampoo as you but I would have never looked into Nexxus in the first place if it wasn't for your post.
> 
> I've been experimenting with styles and at times was washing my hair everyday with it but no dryness at all. Actually quite the opposite. My hair is soooooo soft. Softer than it's been in I don't know how long. I couldn't understand why and even had to look at the ingredients to see if there were cones or something but nothing.
> 
> My hair is super easy to detangle with the Nexxus therappe too. It's like my hands just glide through my hair. I'm in love..



I'm glad it worked for you. I haven't tried the new Therapee formula, but the previous one was a tad stripping. I was still transitioning with the last formula so maybe that was why? Nexxus is the only line in always have success with. Always. I use Humectress for a quick DC and it always works well.


----------



## GettingKinky

I found some original formula AOWC in my stash. I don't like the smell, but it's a great prepoo. DH claims it smells so bad that if I use it as an overnight prepoo, we can't sleep in the same bed. :-(


----------



## Sharpened

GettingKinky said:


> I found some original formula AOWC in my stash. I don't like the smell, but it's a great prepoo. DH claims it smells so bad that if I use it as an overnight prepoo, we can't sleep in the same bed. :-(


I be like,"Bye, more for me!" Yeah, I have been married too long...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm watching 22Century  do her henna treatment. I'm watching just to look and gaze upon her wonderfully long fairy tale hair. Words really can't express right now.

I'm also baking a double chocolate cake.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

How long is she going to keep growing it? Is so beautiful. Her hair's like "Terminal length who?"


----------



## Saludable84

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I'm watching 22Century  do her henna treatment. I'm watching just to look and gaze upon her wonderfully long fairy tale hair. Words really can't express right now.
> 
> I'm also baking a double chocolate cake.


I saw. My entire face fell. 

I have a new goal.


----------



## Evolving78

Saludable84 said:


> I saw. My entire face fell.
> 
> I have a new goal.


She is a member here too. Have you tried her products?


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> She is a member here too. Have you tried her products?


Not yet


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@shortdub78 I know her products must be great. I would try them if what I have wasn't working. Last year I put three of her soap bars in my cart and realized that there was no PayPal. When my J.R Ligget soap bars run out I'll try to order some of her's.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I really really don't like when I'm watching a YouTube video and all a sudden LOUD music comes on that does not even match the video and it's not balanced with the volume of the speaker. It blows my mind! My thumb has to be placed on the mute button at all times JUST IN CASE some LOUD, CRAZY, STUPID, OBNOXIOUS sound effects come blaring out unexpectedly.


----------



## Royalq

I guess I must use heat when DCing. 2 weeks ago I DCed with no heat and my hair felt so dry and crunchy. Thursday I DCed with heat and my hair came out so moist and took forever to dry. It's so shiny and lovely looking, everyone is giving me compliments.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Royalq said:


> I guess I must use heat when DCing. 2 weeks ago I DCed with no heat and my hair felt so dry and crunchy. Thursday I DCed with heat and my hair came out so moist and took forever to dry. It's so shiny and lovely looking, everyone is giving me compliments.


I agree, my heat cap is a staple. Conditioners are pointless when not combined with heat.


----------



## Platinum

I remember being such a product junkie when I was relaxed or even as a "loose natural". Now that I'm loc'd, I don't spend nearly as much money on products as I used to. I read one post about Megatek today and went to buy some.  I'm going to "dress it up" with a few things and see if I can get a some good growth.


----------



## SUPER SWEET

I went to a new salon ...had a nice visit. I wanted more taken off I felt 2 inches wasn't enough


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @shortdub78 I know her products must be great. I would try them if what I have wasn't working. Last year I put three of her soap bars in my cart and realized that there was no PayPal. When my J.R Ligget soap bars run out I'll try to order some of her's.



You will absolutely LOVE her shampoo bars. They are like the J.R. Liggetts shampoo bars but to the next level.

And, PayPal works on her site. 

Here is an LCHF thread discussing use of her products: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...oduct-reviews-tips-techniques-regimen.807789/


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> You will absolutely LOVE her shampoo bars. They are like the J.R. Liggetts shampoo bars but to the next level.
> 
> And, PayPal works on her site.
> 
> Here is an LCHF thread discussing use of her products: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...oduct-reviews-tips-techniques-regimen.807789/


Thank you!  This is so helpful. And I'm the type that never purchases just one of anything so if I buy I'm really going in.


----------



## KinkyRN

Platinum said:


> I remember being such a product junkie when I was relaxed or even as a "loose natural". Now that I'm loc'd, I don't spend nearly as much money on products as I used to. I read one post about Megatek today and went to buy some.  I'm going to "dress it up" with a few things and see if I can get a some good growth.


I was wondering if loced folks used hair growth products. I have quite a few and don't want to part with them. Hoping it will help me bud and grow.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

faithVA said:


> I'm glad you liked it. Did you get the conditioner too? I guess salon quality products may just work better. It definitely works better than all of the sulfate free shampoo I have used over the past 6 years.


I didn't try the con. I use to use it though and it was a staple. After my success with the shampoo I'm starting to think maybe all natural everything isn't always the answer. I never thought I would say that but I guess my hair needs have changed.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Saludable84 said:


> I'm glad it worked for you. I haven't tried the new Therapee formula, but the previous one was a tad stripping. I was still transitioning with the last formula so maybe that was why? Nexxus is the only line in always have success with. Always. I use Humectress for a quick DC and it always works well.


I'm using the new formula and love it. It's not at all stripping to my hair. I'd say try a small bottle of the new formula to see if it's still stripping. I know when I was transitioning and newly natural over the counter shampoo was very stripping to my hair but now it's not so it could have just been the fact that you were transitioning.


----------



## Platinum

KinkyRN said:


> I was wondering if loced folks used hair growth products. I have quite a few and don't want to part with them. Hoping it will help me bud and grow.



@KinkyRN I started lightly rinsing with water and mine started to bud around 7-1o days. I wouldn't advise using any creamy or solid products directly on your locs because of the risk of build-up. Water based products should be okay. I plan to dilute the Megatek and use it directly on my scalp. If I see any buildup, I'll discontinue using it.


----------



## KinkyRN

Platinum said:


> @KinkyRN I started lightly rinsing with water and mine started to bud around 7-1o days. I wouldn't advise using any creamy or solid products directly on your locs because of the risk of build-up. Water based products should be okay. I plan to dilute the Megatek and use it directly on my scalp. If I see any buildup, I'll discontinue using it.


I read that watering would help budding. I have been lightly misting with aloe Vera juice and putting a little oil on it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Platinum

KinkyRN said:


> I read that watering would help budding. I have been lightly misting with aloe Vera juice and putting a little oil on it. Thanks for the advice.



Yes, AVJ is good too. How long have you had your locs?


----------



## Saludable84

BronxJazzy said:


> I'm using the new formula and love it. It's not at all stripping to my hair. I'd say try a small bottle of the new formula to see if it's still stripping. I know when I was transitioning and newly natural over the counter shampoo was very stripping to my hair but now it's not so it could have just been the fact that you were transitioning.



I have 4 bottles of CRN Ginger Rinse, so I'll buy a liter with Ul.ta has their next liter sale and keep it there until I finish. The good thing is a liter will last me roughly a year because I use less sulfate poo than non-sulfate Poo.


----------



## vevster

The Camille Rose Aloe Whipped butter gel gave this mornings wash n go really pretty definition.


----------



## LushLox

Does anyone 'find' products that they forgot they had? My mum treated me to a very nice haul from Sephora last year, and I kinda forgot I had it. I just stumbled upon them again this evening. 

It's from the Madam CJ Walker range. I've got

Scalp Exfoliator
Brassica Seed Blow Out Creme
Silkening Leave In
Wonderful Deep Conditioning Mask
Pre Wash Protein Treatment

I recall not being that impressed, hence why I only used it once, but I'll give them another go.

Very expensive for what it is.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@NaturallyATLPCH, I thought I saw you post that you are using the Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait. Is that correct?

If so, what is the consistency of yours? If yours is soupy, then are you seeing particles in yours? TIA.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

It's hat season *sings* It's hat season ye-e-yea! Time to cover my head. Yes I wait for this time. I can keep my hair in twists, don't have to keep a style. This'll be my third year doing this. I wait for October. I have a huge bag of hats in my closet and they are ready to come out. Throw on a hat and some earrings and go to work.

About to make a trip to Burlington Coat Factory and buy some more. I love hats.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH, I thought I saw you post that you are using the Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait. Is that correct?
> 
> If so, what is the consistency of yours? If yours is soupy, then are you seeing particles in yours? TIA.


Yes I am using it. None of the jars I have ever purchased were soupy. They were nice and whipped.
If you have a consistency issue, take pictures and send them to her. Her customer service is great and you will get it resolved.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes I am using it. None of the jars I have ever purchased were soupy. They were nice and whipped.
> If you have a consistency issue, take pictures and send them to her. Her customer service is great and you will get it resolved.



Many thanks. Will do.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

AdoraAdora24 said:


> It's hat season *sings* It's hat season ye-e-yea! Time to cover my head. Yes I wait for this time. I can keep my hair in twists, don't have to keep a style. This'll be my third year doing this. I wait for October. I have a huge bag of hats in my closet and they are ready to come out. Throw on a hat and some earrings and go to work.
> 
> About to make a trip to Burlington Coat Factory and buy some more. I love hats.


I really like hats too but it's rare to find them that can fit over my head and my hair. Now that I'm wearing wigs I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I really like hats too but it's rare to find them that can fit over my head and my hair. Now that I'm wearing wigs I don't think it's going to happen.


I thought I had that same probqlem once unit I found 9west Newsboy hats or Apple hats. And I also crocheted a couple. And my wooly hair can morph into as big or as small as I want it and I'll make it fit.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I thought I had that same probqlem once unit I found 9west Newsboy hats or Apple hats. And I also crocheted a couple. And my wooly hair can morph into as big or as small as I want it and I'll make it fit.


I'm going to Google those now. Maybe I'll stumble upon a big head hat store one day.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hey guys! So this is today's updo. Took about 5 minutes to do. This is about 5 jumbo twists that are pinned into a bun /bang.


----------



## GGsKin

My hands feel so soft after rinsing off my DC (APB UCS) a while ago. Nails feel good too.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I cannot wait until my Eternity In Amber pick gets here!!! I love my hair pick, but I want to know what its like to pick with a seamless one!! Also my Citrus smelling shampoo bars from 22Centurey.



*This is the best hair journey ever*!!


----------



## rileypak

@AdoraAdora24
I love your RTs!


----------



## Sharpened

@grownwomanaz every time I see your user name, my brain keeps switch the _az_ between the _grown_ & _woman. _ Yeah, there is something wrong with me...


----------



## NatrulyMe

Maybe wash n gos aren't for me? I am so freaking tired of trying different gels, custards, and or a jelly product. Either the product makes my dang hair too hard, crunchy, dryer or lacks volume (looks flat)... And, or... It does not have enough hold!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NatrulyMe said:


> Maybe wash n gos aren't for me? I am so freaking tired of trying different gels, custards, and or a jelly product. Either the product makes my dang hair too hard, crunchy, dryer or lacks volume (looks flat)... And, or... It does not have enough hold!


I have never attempted a wash N go. And I never will.


----------



## Sharpened

NatrulyMe said:


> Maybe wash n gos aren't for me? I am so freaking tired of trying different gels, custards, and or a jelly product. Either the product makes my dang hair too hard, crunchy, dryer or lacks volume (looks flat)... And, or... It does not have enough hold!


The volume part can be fixed by a diffuser and/or a pick. The gel cast can be scrunched out with oil.


----------



## NatrulyMe

Sharpened said:


> The volume part can be fixed by a diffuser and/or a pick. The gel cast can be scrunched out with oil.



I do not use heat on my high porous hair (I air dry). Also, I tried using a pick and oil to scrunch, but the crunch (cast) be unbearable. I do not think my hair likes the stiffness?  The As I Am jelly is alright, yet I think it will not hold my curls on humid days... Next, I will try the KCKT & KCCC. If this does not work, I will try Xtreme Wetline (green top). *Fingers Crossed* Thanks for your suggestion, Sharpened.


----------



## NatrulyMe

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I have never attempted a wash N go. And I never will.



I am attempting to try it more often since my hair is in the TWA awkward stage, but fell... I think I tried it twice when I BC'd? It looked better back then to me.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I have a ton of Nature's Bounty hair skin and nails. I just started taking them again. I also started taking my bamboo extract. I mind as well finish up the bottles.  I got 8 or more inches my first year natural.  And it's about to be hat season so I guess I'll use up my several bottles of Wild Growth oil. I'm going to repeat my first year hair growth stuff. When hat season is over (March 22nd) I will be beyond WL without a doubt. 
Lord willing.


----------



## Sharpened

NatrulyMe said:


> I do not use heat on my high porous hair (I air dry). Also, I tried using a pick and oil to scrunch, but the crunch (cast) be unbearable. I do not think my hair likes the stiffness?  The As I Am jelly is alright, yet I think it will not hold my curls on humid days... Next, I will try the KCKT & KCCC. If this does not work, I will try Xtreme Wetline (green top). *Fingers Crossed* Thanks for your suggestion, Sharpened.


Well, Wetline does make the hair hard, unfortunately; hardness does not bother me because it wears off my hair over time and it tangles less. There is one more gel I want to try, the Super Wet Max Hold. I ain't touching jellies, useless on my hair.

There is the Mane Choice Orchid Biotin Gel; not cheap, but it actually clumps my coils when I rake it through. 

I air dry, but if I can find a hair dryer that blows cold (not lukewarm cool), I am on it.


----------



## NatrulyMe

Sharpened said:


> Well, Wetline does make the hair hard, unfortunately; hardness does not bother me because it wears off my hair over time and it tangles less. There is one more gel I want to try, the Super Wet Max Hold. I ain't touching jellies, useless on my hair.
> 
> There is the Mane Choice Orchid Biotin Gel; not cheap, but it actually clumps my coils when I rake it through.
> 
> I air dry, but if I can find a hair dryer that blows cold (not lukewarm cool), I am on it.


When I attempt a wash n go, I always use a water spritz bottle, leave-in conditioner and oil then the gel (or custard, etc). Idk, maybe I used too much gel? I tend to be heavy handed on products. lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

If I only had a time machine. I'd go back and do so many things over again.

 I'm going to close my eyes then turn around 5 Times open my eyes and appear in a BSS store in the year 1992 with a seriously educated shopping list.


----------



## Sharpened

NatrulyMe said:


> When I attempt a wash n go, I always use a water spritz bottle, leave-in conditioner and oil then the gel (or custard, etc). Idk, maybe I used too much gel? I tend to be heavy handed on products. lol


So many ways to do a wash & go... Heavy application of gel is normal, but if you get away with less, go for it. I have applied gel in the shower, fresh out the shower, on dampened hair and on dry hair. I have shingled, raked, shook, and scrunched in gel, spraying was a fail. Some get volume from giving their nearly dry hair a shake.

I say, watch some video tutorial on techniques for curly hair and see if you can find something worth trying.


----------



## NatrulyMe

Sharpened said:


> So many ways to do a wash & go... Heavy application of gel is normal, but if you get away with less, go for it. I have applied gel in the shower, fresh out the shower, on dampened hair and on dry hair. I have shingled, raked, shook, and scrunched in gel, spraying was a fail. Some get volume from giving their nearly dry hair a shake.
> 
> I say, watch some video tutorial on techniques for curly hair and see if you can find something worth trying.



I was starting to think that I was doing it all wrong. lol. I will continue to search around. Thanks!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm helping my little 6 year old niece get the thing I always wanted at her age, the gift of long hair. I have been doing her hair for over a year now whew has it grown! She retained 8 inches so far. My little six year old self is living vicariously through her.

She's not going to be like me at that age wishing she had long hair like Sue, she's going to have it too.

I told her "when you turn 15 you will do Auntie Dora's hair". She agreed and reminded me a week later of what I told her lol. Her little voice tickles me.


----------



## NatrulyMe

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I'm helping my little 6 year old niece get the thing I always wanted at her age, the gift of long hair. I have been doing her hair for over a year now whew has it grown! She retained 8 inches so far. My little six year old self is living vicariously through her.
> 
> She's not going to be like me at that age wishing she had long hair like Sue, she's going to have it too.
> 
> I told her "when you turn 15 you can do Auntie Dora's hair". She agreed and reminded me a week later of what I told her lol. Her little voice tickles me.



You are a great auntie!  
                                                              I have quite a few nieces and nephews as well as great ones...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NatrulyMe said:


> You are a great auntie!
> I have quite a few nieces and nephews as well as great ones...


Thank you!
Yes and that awful stereotype about our hair will disappear. I so look forward for her to do my hair lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NatrulyMe said:


> You are a great auntie!
> I have quite a few nieces and nephews as well as great ones...


We're teaching them everything we know. At least what we know about hair growth anyway lol. I love seeing good mothers on YouTube growing their child's hair to great exceptional lengths.


----------



## NatrulyMe

AdoraAdora24 said:


> We're teaching them everything we know. At least what we know about hair growth anyway lol. I love seeing good mothers on YouTube growing their child's hair to great exceptional lengths.


Good. Yes, I do too.
                          I wished my mother would've made sure that I stayed natural. She use to straighten my hair with a hot comb that she placed on the stove aisle. I hated when she comb my hair and I cried getting my hair done. Anyways, I was always the tender-headed child of her's. lol I was natural up until 15years old.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NatrulyMe said:


> Good. Yes, I do too.
> I wished my mother would've made sure that I stayed natural. She use to straighten my hair with a hot comb that she placed on the stove aisle. I hated when she comb my hair and I cried getting my hair done. Anyways, I was always the tender-headed child of her's. lol I was natural up until 15years old.


I wasn't a stranger to the hot comb neither!  Hot comb, every black household staple.


----------



## vevster

I love shopping my stash!  There are some gems in there!


----------



## Lissa0821

I have been watching crochet braid videos for weeks and am still confuse on which hair I want to use.  I plan of going to beauty supply store and take my time looking at each texture and going with my gut. That is what I do when I am looking for a new wig but don't have particular style in mind.


----------



## CurliDiva

I don't understand when U-tubers brag that their wig looks like a sew-in! Brag when it looks like its growing out of your scalp - not other fake hair.  :/


----------



## NatrulyMe

CurliDiva said:


> I don't understand when U-tubers brag about their wig looks like a sew-in! Brag when it looks like its growing out of your scalp - not other fake hair.  :/



A fact.  LMFAO


----------



## whiteoleander91

Okay. I don't really have a preference for long hair or short hair. I think "medium" length works best overall for me--when it's straight. I think for my hair to do what I want it to do and look the way I want it to look, when _curly_, it has to be long (stretched length has to be long, my shrinkage is at least 50% lol).

I really start to lose my mind once my hair reaches BSL but maybe that is just an awkward length for me and it's a hump I have to get over. Looking back at pics when my hair was much longer (MBL) I like how my curls behaved and clumped together at that length. 

*Sigh*  I guess I'm back to growing my hair out. Y'all kick me if I come back to this thread in 6 months talking bout "I caint take it no mo, i'm finna cut it!!"  I need to get out of this vicious cycle!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I'm not really great at doing protective styles on my hair. Hence the reason I've worn weave for so long. I just gotta get my custom wig made and it's HHG from there! (Happy hair growing)


----------



## Evolving78

CurliDiva said:


> I don't understand when U-tubers brag that their wig looks like a sew-in! Brag when it looks like its growing out of your scalp - not other fake hair.  :/


I don't like it when they do reviews and talk about their natural hair, while wearing a wig, or sew-in. 

I don't like sponsored reviews and you don't state that the video is being sponsored.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I really don't know exactly when weaves, braid extensions, and other styles that involve added hair and loads of parting became  protective styles. What happened to just tucking it away? Is it just me?


----------



## NatrulyMe

I am trying another wash n go, but this time using Xtreme Wetline gel. Hopefully, there will not be too much crunch to try to scrunch out.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## Colocha

Wearing a wrap around bun really stretches out my hair. I took it down to moisturize and had a juicy ponytail sitting on my back. I would use this method to get a stretched pony in the future.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sharpened said:


> @grownwomanaz every time I see your user name, my brain keeps switch the _az_ between the _grown_ & _woman. _ Yeah, there is something wrong with me...


I always see that too 
In my mind she's grown az woman. I think I like it like that. It's kinda sassy


----------



## FemmeFatale

I'm so sick of this pink/blonde wig trend but Jennie looks beautiful in hers, it's not giving me Party City teas like Jackie's.  She looks more refined.


----------



## KinkyRN

Platinum said:


> Yes, AVJ is good too. How long have you had your locs?


Just since 9/9.


----------



## Karmi

Any one has some suggestions for a clarifying shampoo? I jumped on blue magic grease as my sealent but can't get this stuff out of my hair with a sulfate free shampoo. I used the coconut one which I like, but I need to be able to wash it out.


----------



## NatrulyMe

Karmi said:


> Any one has some suggestions for a clarifying shampoo? I jumped on blue magic grease as my sealent but can't get this stuff out of my hair with a sulfate free shampoo. I used the coconut one which like, but I need to be able to wash it out.



Have you ever tried ACV rinse? Mix it with water in a spray bottle. Then, spray your hair and scalp. Rinse with warm water. This is just a suggestion. Maybe somebody else knows something better?


----------



## Karmi

^^^ I can try ACV for my mid week wash. But I really want this grease out on wash day, Sunday. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## NatrulyMe

Karmi said:


> ^^^ I can try ACV for my mid week wash. But I really want this grease out on wash day, Sunday. Thanks for the suggestion!



You can also try Baking soda rinse as well as Bentonite & Rhassoul Clay too. I used ACV rinse & bentonite clay to clarify myself.


----------



## fifi134

On my way to the BSS  Buying oils to make some more of my oil mixture (jojoba, coconut, amla, grapeseed and almond if I can find them). Gonna also buy a jar for me to make a prepoo with some conditioner and oils. 

Since the weather is getting drier, my eczema is flaring up so I really gotta be on the ball with scalp health.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@NatrulyMe I really hope this is "the one".


Karmi said:


> Any one has some suggestions for a clarifying shampoo? I jumped on blue magic grease as my sealent but can't get this stuff out of my hair with a sulfate free shampoo. I used the coconut one which I like, but I need to be able to wash it out.


You can't get it out? 

I use my J.R. Liggett's shampoo bar as usual. Or any regular shampoo.

ETA: what's wrong with using a sulfate shampoo?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Kay (owner of Jakeala at Etsy.com) is great.

A while back I ordered her Shea Amla Parfait because it's whipped (fluffy) Shea butter containing all kinds of great ayurvedic ingredients. I loved it so much I ordered a second jar. Well, that jar arrived soupy (liquidy) instead of fluffy (an airy solid).

Now, she had already gifted me with a FREE JAR of her Matcha Green Tea Avocado Deep Conditioner (Beau Vert Masque). I love the ingredients in this stuff!!! But then . . . when I asked her about the soupy consistency of the Shea Amla Parfait, she responded quickly and very candidly: SHE WILL SEND ANOTHER JAR (for free). However, just fyi, if it is hot (climate/weather), the product might get soupy, she said. 

Kay, I already thanked you, and I don't know if you are a member here, BUT THANK YOU! Thank you for the simple, honest, CANDID reply so that I can know when to order the product going forward. Thank you for sending the free replacement jar. Thank you for the free masque. Thank you for providing nontoxic ayurvedic hair products for Type 4 hair. Thank you.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Kay (owner of Jakeala at Etsy.com) is great.
> 
> A while back I ordered her Shea Amla Parfait because it's whipped (fluffy) Shea butter containing all kinds of great ayurvedic ingredients. I loved it so much I ordered a second jar. Well, that jar arrived soupy (liquidy) instead of fluffy (an airy solid).
> 
> Now, she had already gifted me with a FREE JAR of her Matcha Green Tea Avocado Deep Conditioner (Beau Vert Masque). I love the ingredients in this stuff!!! But then . . . when I asked her about the soupy consistency of the Shea Amla Parfait, she responded quickly and very candidly: SHE WILL SEND ANOTHER JAR (for free). However, just fyi, if it is hot (climate/weather), the product might get soupy, she said.
> 
> Kay, I already thanked you, and I don't know if you are a member here, BUT THANK YOU! Thank you for the simple, honest, CANDID reply so that I can know when to order the product going forward. Thank you for sending the free replacement jar. Thank you for the free masque. Thank you for providing nontoxic ayurvedic hair products for Type 4 hair. Thank you.



So there is nothing wrong with the soupy jar that you own now? Is that soupiness reversible when the weather cools down again?


----------



## Britt

FemmeFatale said:


> I'm so sick of this pink/blonde wig trend but Jennie looks beautiful in hers, it's not giving me Party City teas like Jackie's.  She looks more refined.


Her make up looks sooooooooo pretty!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> So there is nothing wrong with the soupy jar that you own now? Is that soupiness reversible when the weather cools down again?





I was just about to type, "Nope, nothing wrong with how effective the product should be, but it remains soupy," . . . but I decided to check that for accuracy before typing it.

Guess what? It's solid! It went back to the light, airy, aerated, fluffy, solid-y texture.

I'm going to message her at Esty and tell her. Hopefully she hasn't sent the extra free jar!!! If she has, then I bet even if I ask her to let me properly pay for it, she won't let me.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy


----------



## GGsKin

@trueheartofgold you naughty


----------



## trueheartofgold

AbsyBlvd said:


> @trueheartofgold you naughty



Who me?


----------



## Dayjoy

Karmi said:


> Any one has some suggestions for a clarifying shampoo? I jumped on blue magic grease as my sealent but can't get this stuff out of my hair with a sulfate free shampoo. I used the coconut one which I like, but I need to be able to wash it out.


I really like Redken Hair Cleansing Cream in the white bottle.  It cleans super well without stripping.


----------



## Saludable84

Dayjoy said:


> I really like Redken Nair Cleansing Cream in the white bottle.  It cleans super well without stripping.


Just call it what it is: Bae


----------



## Karmi

@DarkJoy thanks I'll go look for it. Funny Redken  came to mind as I thought about clarifying shampoos.


----------



## KinksAndInk

There's a store on etsy advertising a hair refresher spray in a water bottle. Like a from the store Nestle brand bottle of water with the label removed... you couldn't even put in effort to get a clear plastic spray bottle from the dollar store?  I'm not even going to comment on the product inside of the bottle that's all separated looking like old cooking grease. I mean at least they tried to jazz it up by placing some random herbs and leaves on the plate with the bottle.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy





I'm not getting all of my notifications for this thread. I just accidentally saw this. Strange.

It was the heavens trying to protect me, 'cause . . . *carrot*! . 

Let me just go look. Yeah: Just looking can't hurt, right?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

TERRIBLE!

How am I going to get that Soultanicals Fall coilments bundle into the house?

How, Sway?

I gotta give it to Ayo. Her ingredients are bomb.

Okay. So how long can I hold off ordering before I miss out? I mean, how many of these bundles are available? Does she make hundreds and hundreds, I wonder?

ETA:
 Hmm. I only want the shampoo, mask, and custard from the bundle and nothing else.


----------



## PJaye

Karmi said:


> Any one has some suggestions for a clarifying shampoo? I jumped on blue magic grease as my sealent but can't get this stuff out of my hair with a sulfate free shampoo. I used the coconut one which I like, but I need to be able to wash it out.



ORS Creamy Aloe is excellent, IMO.


----------



## Karmi

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @NatrulyMe I really hope this is "the one".
> 
> You can't get it out?
> 
> I use my J.R. Liggett's shampoo bar as usual. Or any regular shampoo.
> 
> ETA: what's wrong with using a sulfate shampoo?



I missed this. Sulfate free shampoos dries my hair out so if I have to use a strong cleanser to get the grease out I'd rather go with a clarifying shampoo to ensure it completely strips it out.
I may have to fall back on this blue magic stuff.


----------



## Alma Petra

Yesterday, I ripped my crown apart trying to detangle it with my denman brush. I was being overly stubborn. I just wanted to be able to run the denman from root to tip in one go, and my hair wouldn't let me. I would detangle the whole length of hair bit by bit and it would re-tangle up immediately. The brush kept snagging at exactly the same points (demarcation lines between different textures) at about 10 cm, 15 cm and 20 cm from the root, ever after these points have been detangled thoroughly. Adding more conditioner didn't help neither. My strands just wanted to mesh together. I think it took me half an hour and half of my strands to be able to pass that brush from root to tip, and I was only detangling a section at the crown.

This was a sad reminder of why I decided to stop texlaxing/relaxing. I miss when my hair was all natural and so easy to brush through even when dry!!

I think that one tends to blame the new growth for all the tangling when it's actually the newly formed demarcation line that causes the mess.


----------



## Evolving78

Alma Petra said:


> Yesterday, I ripped my crown apart trying to detangle it with my denman brush. I was being overly stubborn. I just wanted to be able to run the denman from root to tip in one go, and my hair wouldn't let me. I would detangle the whole length of hair bit by bit and it would re-tangle up immediately. The brush kept snagging at exactly the same points (demarcation lines between different textures) at about 10 cm, 15 cm and 20 cm from the root, ever after these points have been detangled thoroughly. Adding more conditioner didn't help neither. My strands just wanted to mesh together. I think it took me half an hour and half of my strands to be able to pass that brush from root to tip, and I was only detangling a section at the crown.
> 
> This was a sad reminder of why I decided to stop texlaxing/relaxing. I miss when my hair was all natural and so easy to brush through even when dry!!
> 
> I think that one tends to blame the new growth for all the tangling when it's actually the newly formed demarcation line that causes the mess.


That's exactly what it is. Two different textures not living in peace together! Lol 
I'm sorry about your detangling session.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Karmi said:


> I missed this. Sulfate free shampoos dries my hair out so if I have to use a strong cleanser to get the grease out I'd rather go with a clarifying shampoo to ensure it completely strips it out.
> I may have to fall back on this blue magic stuff.



Oh! I see. 

For my hair, it doesn't matter how stripping a shampoo can be, when I add my DC and moisturizers, BOOM its like the shampoo didn't even happen.


----------



## PJaye

Alma Petra said:


> Yesterday, I ripped my crown apart trying to detangle it with my denman brush. I was being overly stubborn. I just wanted to be able to run the denman from root to tip in one go, and my hair wouldn't let me. I would detangle the whole length of hair bit by bit and it would re-tangle up immediately. The brush kept snagging at exactly the same points (demarcation lines between different textures) at about 10 cm, 15 cm and 20 cm from the root, ever after these points have been detangled thoroughly. Adding more conditioner didn't help neither. My strands just wanted to mesh together. I think it took me half an hour and half of my strands to be able to pass that brush from root to tip, and I was only detangling a section at the crown.
> 
> This was a sad reminder of why I decided to stop texlaxing/relaxing. I miss when my hair was all natural and so easy to brush through even when dry!!
> 
> I think that one tends to blame the new growth for all the tangling when it's actually the newly formed demarcation line that causes the mess.



When was your last protein treatment?  When my hair webs and sticks together, that's a sign that it needs a kick of protein.


----------



## Sharpened

I have a cart full of gels on Pharmapacks and I still don' t have enough for free shipping.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> I have a cart full of gels on Pharmapacks and I still don' t have enough for free shipping.


I have bought tons of stuff from them and I never received free shipping lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I cannot wait until its time to go home. I want to pick my hair.  I want to heat up some left over spaghetti. Then sit on the couch Indian style with a cup of tea  watching a good show while picking my hair. Sounds like a good Friday night to me.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am stretching my wash days to every three weeks instead of every two. It seems to be working.


----------



## halee_J

I want "heavy" hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I just want to buy stuff today. I don't even care what it is really. I just want to walk inside of a Beauty Supply Store for nothing. My mood changed on me.

I think I will go check out some hair accessories even thought I can pretty much make every hair accessory (I have tones of beads, Gems, jewels, pliers, resin, wire and string).

I think I will pick up some smell good grease.

shoot I might even buy some VO5.

No... I ain't doing non of that, I'm going home,.....I'm hungry.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@NatrulyMe

How is your hair doing?! Is the Wetline.... the one?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

halee_J said:


> I want "heavy" hair.


My hair is heavy. Its especially heavy when I wash it. My bun is heavy when I tilt my head I can feel it.

You will have heavy hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm posting a lot, 15 minutes to go!


----------



## halee_J

AdoraAdora24 said:


> My hair is heavy. Its especially heavy when I wash it. My bun is heavy when I tilt my head I can feel it.
> 
> You will have heavy hair.



Thank you sis! Yess call it into existence


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OT: Y'all lol I'm flicking my pen like I'm writing lol. Rattling papers like I'm working,  looking down like I'm reading, Lord help me. Ten more minutes.

I'm guilty.


----------



## NatrulyMe

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @NatrulyMe
> 
> How is your hair doing?! Is the Wetline.... the one?



It defines my curl and it does not leave my hair too crunchy, (as long as I put leave-in and shea butter on before gel) but I do not like how my hair looks weighed down. My hair hangs, so I may just need to apply a little if using... Or, try other stuff e.g. conditioner and oil and or shea butter only. I love volume and all the gels (or custard) I tried makes my wash n go look flat (even when trying to fluff-- my hair just hangs).  I will try the wash n go again with the KCKT and KCCC Sunday. I think my hair will like it better? BTW, the As I Am Jelly was surprisingly alright because it did not weighed my hair down.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @NatrulyMe I really hope this is "the one".
> 
> You can't get it out?
> 
> I use my J.R. Liggett's shampoo bar as usual. Or any regular shampoo.
> 
> ETA: what's wrong with using a sulfate shampoo?



@AdoraAdora24 I thought about you earlier today.  I made some sizzling chicken and cheese last night and I have been smelling it in my hair all day (forum about hair grease we used back in the day).  I don't use Blue Magic but it might be the Razac hairdress that has me smelling like TGIFriday's.  I am so glad it is wash day!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bad&Bougee said:


> @AdoraAdora24 I thought about you earlier today.  I made some sizzling chicken and cheese last night and I have been smelling it in my hair all day (forum about hair grease we used back in the day).  I don't use Blue Magic but it might be the Razac hairdress that has me smelling like TGIFriday's.  I am so glad it is wash day!!


Mmmm at that meal! I don't smell any dinners in my hair...Lord knows i've been cooking lol. Maybe I can't smell it while another person can. 
Uh oh. Oh well my hair is shining.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My hair is nappy, but I won't pick it until my new seamless pick arrives tomorrow in the mail. Eternity In Amber pick.
Thanks @RUBY.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I cannot wait until its time to go home. I want to pick my hair.  I want to heat up some left over spaghetti. Then sit on the couch Indian style with a cup of tea  watching a good show while picking my hair. Sounds like a good Friday night to me.





AdoraAdora24 said:


> Mmmm at that meal! I don't smell any dinners in my hair...Lord knows i've been cooking lol. Maybe I can't smell it while another person can.
> Uh oh. Oh well my hair is shining.



I think it's because I have relaxed ends.  I've never had an issue with food smells while completely natural.  That's weird now that I think about it.  Must have something to do with the chemical compounds of the relaxer........IDK.

BTW, how did your chocolate cake come out?


----------



## halee_J

Why slippery elm bark gotta be so expensive? Jeepers.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

halee_J said:


> Why slippery elm bark gotta be so expensive? Jeepers.





I have wanted some for a long time, but the price has kept me from ordering, as it would be an experiment only, anyway.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> I think it's because I have relaxed ends.  I've never had an issue with food smells while completely natural.  That's weird now that I think about it.  Must have something to do with the chemical compounds of the relaxer........IDK.
> 
> BTW, how did your chocolate cake come out?


Those smells cling to all types of things and most people don't notice they smell like stir fry, or fried chicken.


----------



## Sharpened

Y'all making me want to cover my head while cooking now.


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> Y'all making me want to cover my head while cooking now.


You should. I'm serious. When I get up close to folks doing their makeup, or a skin care service, I can smell what their house smells like. I also have a very strong sense of smell if that helps. I don't get why people remove hair from body parts due to those holding odor, but will go a long time not washing their hair, saying it doesn't smell like anything.  YES IT DOES! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

How are you giving advice on hair loss, and all you did was cut your hair off and start over? seeing someone with actually spots, or loss and recovering from that is more inspiring. Anybody can cut their hair off and document hair growth for 2 years.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Currently babysitting 2 suuuuuuper talkative 6 year old girls. I am on hour 3. Two hours to go. Pray, y'all. Pray.

*notes that it is good that our little AA ladies are so articulate, but starts breathing exercises  *


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Currently babysitting 2 suuuuuuper talkative 6 year old girls. I am on hour 3. Two hours to go. Pray, y'all. Pray.
> 
> *notes that it is good that our little AA ladies are so articulate, but starts breathing exercises  *




Your babysitting two 6 year old girls should get you an automatic ticket to the Upper Room!


----------



## Sharpened

Anybody remember Kinkerbelle's account on Fotki? I loved her hair...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Anybody remember Kinkerbelle's account on Fotki? I loved her hair...



Wasn't aware of Fotki then, but that name is the cutest.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> Your babysitting two 6 year old girls should get you an automatic ticket to the Upper Room!





I hope so. 'Cause right now I'm singing "Take me, Lord." How can they speak so much per _second_? And so incessantly? It just. Won't. Stop.


----------



## halee_J

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I have wanted some for a long time, but the price has kept me from ordering, as it would be an experiment only, anyway.




Its good stuff it acts as an emollient and gives amazing slip. Ive had a 500g bag for about a year,so it lasts but the initial plunge is just whoa. Im still going to buy a poind because my hair loves it and Im trying to see if this can replace glycerin for a winter reggie


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I survived. A few hours of sleep, then work.


----------



## NatrulyMe

Recently, finished trying the Tightly Curly Method. So far, looks alright (similar to a gel products in my hair instead of conditioner). Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Lissa0821

Lissa0821 said:


> I have been watching crochet braid videos for weeks and am still confuse on which hair I want to use.  I plan of going to beauty supply store and take my time looking at each texture and going with my gut. That is what I do when I am looking for a new wig but don't have particular style in mind.



Hair done, went to beauty supply store with my SO and after wandering still undecided my SO points to a wig head set up with the exact curl pattern I wanted.  I couldn't help but to laugh when he said is this what you want to do to your head tugging it hair.  It was Presto Curl by Freetress. [


----------



## KinkyRN

This is my second week in starter locs and I washed my hair. I knew I wouldn't make 4 weeks. I even retwisted it. It looks okay. At least it's not fuzzy. She just lost a customer. YouTube university strikes again.


----------



## Napp

I'm so done. I'm going back to relaxers. Just cut off most of my length into a bob. Can't wait to get back to my rollersets


----------



## Colocha

I believe my theory was right. Detangling took 1.5 hours with the Soultanicals Hair Glide as opposed to about 3 after coming out of twists last week. Looks like I will be switching to twistout buns rather than twist buns.

I am also not sure how I feel about Qhemet Biologics. My hair was strong and unbothered today. Saw very few splits detangling and the ones that I did see were very minor. But my hair felt drier than normal too. I will likely use up the three products I have from them and go crawling back to CRN Almond Jai and MHC Type 4 Cream. I do like the Cocoveda from HennaSooq. Still trying to find ways to incorporate more ayurveda, but moisture is important for me.


----------



## halee_J

I can't wait to get home, sleep in my own bed and do my hair in my own bathroom


----------



## LushLox

Napp said:


> I'm so done. I'm going back to relaxers. Just cut off most of my length into a bob. Can't wait to get back to my rollersets



Why, your hair is lovely?


----------



## LushLox

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Currently babysitting 2 suuuuuuper talkative 6 year old girls. I am on hour 3. Two hours to go. Pray, y'all. Pray.
> 
> *notes that it is good that our little AA ladies are so articulate, but starts breathing exercises  *



I would have needed some hard liquor after an evening like that.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Napp said:


> I'm so done. I'm going back to relaxers. Just cut off most of my length into a bob. Can't wait to get back to my rollersets



Relaxing is fine.  Have you tried being a straight-haired natural?

There's a thread about the ion steam pro straightening brush.

I'm very low-skilled hair-wise and got my hair very straight . . . fast. Hair is moisturized and silky feeling. A YouTuber uses it and then a flat iron. However, I'm going to be doing roller sets and twist-outs on my straightened hair.

My hair is a breeze, my edges see no chemicals, my length is not being slowly eaten up by chemicals, my hair is big/thick, I have no new SSKs, etc.

Check out pics in that thread. You still might want to relax, though, which of course is just fine.


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> I'm so done. I'm going back to relaxers. Just cut off most of my length into a bob. Can't wait to get back to my rollersets


I know you have been thinking about this for some time. Your relaxed hair will be great! You are a professional, so you know what will work! Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## Napp

LushLox said:


> Why, your hair is lovely?



I'm sick of short hair and wash n goes



YvetteWithJoy said:


> Relaxing is fine.  Have you tried being a straight-haired natural?
> 
> There's a thread about the ion steam pro straightening brush.
> 
> I'm very low-skilled hair-wise and got my hair very straight . . . fast. Hair is moisturized and silky feeling. A YouTuber uses it and then a flat iron. However, I'm going to be doing roller sets and twist-outs on my straightened hair.
> 
> My hair is a breeze, my edges see no chemicals, my length is not being slowly eaten up by chemicals, my hair is big/thick, I have no new SSKs, etc.
> 
> Check out pics in that thread. You still might want to relax, though, which of course is just fine.



Yes I was a straight haired natural many moons ago. Ive been trying to do that these last few weeks and I would rather not have to deal with worrying 
If I have heat damaged hair or not.

I have just come to the point that I no longer desire dealing with my natural hair texture. I dont want to deal with wigs any more either.


----------



## Royalq

My hair is fairing pretty good. Pat my self on the back because I sure know how to pamper damaged ends so they won't break off. I'm in nursing school so I have to wear my hair back in a bun. So for the next two years my length retention should be A1. My breakage on my ends have stopped.
I think I'll shampoo and DC every week instead of every 2 weeks and cowash in midway. My hair just feels better when I wash once a week.


----------



## yaya24

Tried Obia Naturals Neem & Tea Tree Shampoo Bar today for the first time today, and its a game changer for me..
I've never used a shampoo bar, but got 3 for $20 at a womens conference this weekend, and its definitely a staple!!!

2017 I have 2 staples:
Clay washing and Obia Natural's tea tree and neem shampoo bar.

I bought 2 of the tea tree and neem bars and 1 of the coconut shea bars-- I honestly like the tea tree & neem bar soo much that I don't think I even want to try the other one ... since I'm not a shea fan...** not sure why I bought the shea one at all lol**


----------



## halee_J

I am determined to find a homemade, glycerin free  softening moisturizer that gives lasting hydration


----------



## halee_J

I think you will be relieved @Napp . You know what you're doing as a licensed professional. But above all, it's your head. Be happy


----------



## fifi134

Welp I was sposed to be twisting my hair up for the week, but I don't feel like it. So I'm sleeping with this pre-poo in and will do a wash and go tomorrow morning. I plan to be in the gym heavy this week, so I'll most likely cowash mid-week and twist it then.


----------



## Ayesha81

I lost my head today I always bring silicon mix leave in for a rollerset..... I forgot ugg so they used salerm 21 my whole week is ruined till wash day


----------



## DeepBluSea

I did a clay mask with olive oil for me and my girls these weekend. Issa keeper. Detangling after DC was a breeze. I'll see how our hair feels once it's dry.


----------



## Smiley79

A little TWA humor....I counted about a dozen comments that I have personally experienced. SMH. It's just hair people, lol.


----------



## NatrulyMe

Smiley79 said:


> A little TWA humor....I counted about a dozen comments that I have personally experienced. SMH. It's just hair people, lol.



This is for humor, but so true in regarding how people react and what they say, etc... Especially, those you know!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*Yesss, Yess hh-hh-essss, my Gmail said my hair stuff is in the mailbox!!! I can't wait to get off work!

*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> You should. I'm serious. When I get up close to folks doing their makeup, or a skin care service, I can smell what their house smells like. I also have a very strong sense of smell if that helps. I don't get why people remove hair from body parts due to those holding odor, but will go a long time not washing their hair, saying it doesn't smell like anything. * YES IT DOES! Lol*


*



TONIGHT IS WASH NIGHT. I'VE BEEN COOKING FISH.*

THANKS.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Rethinking through my hair regimen, now that I'm considering using 'cones.

*Path A:* Try a heat protectant and straightening serum that lack 'cones, and continue cleansing as I have been with the addition of a dry shampoo for weeks that I'm not yet washing.
*My issue:* Are silicone-lacking protectants and serums as effective? Don't nobody want no heat damage, now.

*Path B:* Just let it go and get on the silicones--->sulfate bandwagon if I'm gonna do heat straightening. Add dry shampoo for weeks that I'm not yet washing.
*My issue:* None, I guess, especially if I continue deep conditioning faithfully.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Rethinking through my hair regimen, now that I'm considering using 'cones.
> 
> *Path A:* Try a heat protectant and straightening serum that lack 'cones, and continue cleansing as I have been with the addition of a dry shampoo for weeks that I'm not yet washing.
> *My issue:* Are silicone-lacking protectants and serums as effective? Don't nobody want no heat damage, now.
> 
> *Path B:* Just let it go and get on the silicones--->sulfate bandwagon if I'm gonna do heat straightening. Add dry shampoo for weeks that I'm not yet washing.
> *My issue:* None, I guess, especially if I continue deep conditioning faithfully.



@YvetteWithJoy, or anyone else who wants to answer, when you straighten your hair with heat, do you find that it changes the texture/curl pattern of your hair?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, or anyone else who wants to answer, when you straighten your hair with heat, do you find that it changes the texture/curl pattern of your hair?



I don't know yet: Once I wash this out, I'll see.

Hopefully others can chime in. Two people have told me that they got no curl pattern change with the straightening tool I'm using, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I don't know yet: Once I wash this out, I'll see.
> 
> Hopefully others can chime in. Two people have told me that they got no curl pattern change with the straightening tool I'm using, so fingers crossed.



I don't know why I thought you'd straightened your hair before.  Sorry - too soon.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> I don't know why I thought you'd straightened your hair before.  Sorry - too soon.



No worries. You are right: I straightened my hair once before with another tool and got no change in curl pattern. But I have only straightened my hair these 2 times.

A long time ago I let a stylist straighten my hair a few times. I'm not sure WHAT that did to my hair, but overall I think it was not good for my hair.


----------



## Colocha

I've switched from a PuffCuff bun to a PuffCuff ponytail for the forseeable future. I've noticed I get better treatment at the hospital with the ponytail. People are funny.


----------



## halee_J

I have an idea for making my next leave in. I will also be making a mango butter based  sealant.

Trying to decide wheteher it will be a whipped butter or a grease. Maybe I will do both, in small batches.


----------



## nerdography

I end up having to switch out my shampoo and conditioner. I was using Redken All Soft and Joico Moisture Balm. Now I'm using ORS Creamy Aloe and Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Moist. And I added As I Am Moisture Milk for daily moisturizing.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I have cut my hair into a taper cut, the sides are completely gone (due to lack of edges) and I was really struggling getting a braid out to work but then I did 2 strand twist and it came out really cute. So I believe I found my go to style only products I used were Curls-Blueberry Leave In, Cantu-Curl Activator Crème & Wild Growth Oil


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Does anyone have the link to the MAIN straight hair(ed) natural(s) thread?

It does not come up when I search. I must be using poor search words.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## halee_J

I want my hair to get long enough so I can do period updos. Like from Downton Abbey. I liked that show.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Tweaking my regimen for next year. I've had some nice growth and retention with my current regimen but there's always room for improvement.


----------



## GettingKinky

What happened to Darcy Botanicals?  I only go to the site a few times a year to stock up, but now   I can't find her site.


----------



## GettingKinky

@YvetteWithJoy is this the thread you're looking for?


https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/straight-hair-naturals-support-thread.196649/


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

GettingKinky said:


> @YvetteWithJoy is this the thread you're looking for?
> 
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/straight-hair-naturals-support-thread.196649/



Ahhhh, yes.  Many thanks! 

I was using the term "naturals" instead of "natural's." 

I even tried searching with "natural*," which usually grabs anything beginning with "natural" such as "naturalista" and so forth, but that didn't work. Maybe I needed quotes? I didn't think so. Oh, well.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## halee_J

Potentially silly question: 

Have we discovered a natural heat protectant?


----------



## Prettymetty

I prepood with fresh aloe vera and coconut oil today and my hair felt like silk. The moisture and slip made wash day so easy. I'm doing it again next wash day


----------



## RossBoss

Does anyone know if this Atlantic City wig company is Black owned? It's Elevate Styles:

https://elevatestyles.com/p/


----------



## Evolving78

halee_J said:


> Potentially silly question:
> 
> Have we discovered a natural heat protectant?


People were using grapeseed oil, but I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## MzSwift

halee_J said:


> Potentially silly question:
> 
> Have we discovered a natural heat protectant?



I remember on another board some ladies were using grapeseed oil when flat ironing because it has a high burn temperature.  Because of them I've used it as well with no adverse reaction but I've never used it alone.  I've only used it along with a heat protectant product.


----------



## halee_J

@shortdub78 and @MzSwift yes I vaguely remember grapeseed oil. I would like to get back to occasional flat irons this winter, but I seem to have developed an allergy to synthetic products. Ill keep looking.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

halee_J said:


> Potentially silly question:
> 
> Have we discovered a natural heat protectant?



Just Nutritive used to be Just Natural. They make a heat protectant. I don't know if the ingredients are ALL natural, especially given the name change. But, it may be sufficiently natural as to be an option that doesn't irritate you, I don't know. Just wanted to mention it. I have never used it.

ETA: https://justnutritive.com/heat-protecting-hair-treatment/


----------



## Evolving78

halee_J said:


> @shortdub78 and @MzSwift yes I vaguely remember grapeseed oil. I would like to get back to occasional flat irons this winter, but I seem to have developed an allergy to synthetic products. Ill keep looking.


Now that Etae' butter shine is natural and is used for heat styling.


----------



## RossBoss

Do you need heat protectant when you rollerset under the hooded dryer or is it only for using heated tools such as curling irons and flat irons?


----------



## Evolving78

RossBoss said:


> Do you need heat protectant when you rollerset under the hooded dryer or is it only for using heated tools such as curling irons and flat irons?


No it will just seal in moisture and shine. Will give slip during the setting process. And can add as a humidity blocker.


----------



## RossBoss

shortdub78 said:


> No it will just seal in moisture and shine. Will give slip during the setting process. And can add as a humidity blocker.



Oh okay, so it is only for heated tools? What you are describing is what the setting lotion does for rollersets it seems.


----------



## Napp

I decided to hold off on my relaxer. I can't find a place that has reasonable prices for the relaxer I want. (I'm spoiled with my pro discount) Waiting for the company to send me a catalog.

Also I went on YouTube and it looks like relaxers are becoming extinct. I found  very few ladies with long relaxed hair that look healthy. Everyone seems to be natural or transitioning. This put a big damper on me wanting a relaxer.

So I went and got my hair done professionally and the stylist did a great job. She also discouraged the relaxer because my hair is fine.

Idk what to do now except get it straightened every 2 weeks. I'm thinking of going back to bkt but use a stronger formula than I am used to using.


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> I decided to hold off on my relaxer. I can't find a place that has reasonable prices for the relaxer I want. (I'm spoiled with my pro discount) Waiting for the company to send me a catalog.
> 
> Also I went on YouTube and it looks like relaxers are becoming extinct. I found  very few ladies with long relaxed hair that look healthy. Everyone seems to be natural or transitioning. This put a big damper on me wanting a relaxer.
> 
> So I went and got my hair done professionally and the stylist did a great job. She also discouraged the relaxer because my hair is fine.
> 
> Idk what to do now except get it straightened every 2 weeks. I'm thinking of going back to bkt but use a stronger formula than I am used to using.


I noticed that too with the relaxed hair community, but I feel some of these relaxed chicks jumped on the bandwagon for money and subscribers. They all follow the same pattern. 
I think getting the BKT may be good for you, since you are considering being a straight haired natural.


----------



## MzSwift

Napp said:


> I decided to hold off on my relaxer. I can't find a place that has reasonable prices for the relaxer I want. (I'm spoiled with my pro discount) Waiting for the company to send me a catalog.
> 
> Also I went on YouTube and it looks like relaxers are becoming extinct. I found  very few ladies with long relaxed hair that look healthy. Everyone seems to be natural or transitioning. This put a big damper on me wanting a relaxer.



I don't really watch Youtube for hair care but I like to find relaxed ladies for styling and wigs.  Here are some I like:

This lady has beautiful HL Relaxed hair-


I watch this one for her simple weave install but she has nice relaxed hair around MBL-


This one may or may not be "mixed" but I like that her relaxed hair is fine like mine-


HTH!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Napp said:


> I decided to hold off on my relaxer. I can't find a place that has reasonable prices for the relaxer I want. (I'm spoiled with my pro discount) Waiting for the company to send me a catalog.
> 
> Also I went on YouTube and it looks like relaxers are becoming extinct. I found  very few ladies with long relaxed hair that look healthy. Everyone seems to be natural or transitioning. This put a big damper on me wanting a relaxer.
> 
> So I went and got my hair done professionally and the stylist did a great job. She also discouraged the relaxer because my hair is fine.
> 
> Idk what to do now except get it straightened every 2 weeks. I'm thinking of going back to bkt but use a stronger formula than I am used to using.



I don't think you should relax your hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I received my pick the other day!! Seamless.
I like it ALOT! It detangles so well.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Not worrying about tangling and single strand knots this last week has been like a weight lifted off of my chest.

If I'm able to straighten every 2-3 weeks without heat damage, I'm thinking about investing in the Komaza protein treatment. It would be worth it, I'm thinking.


----------



## halee_J

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Just Nutritive used to be Just Natural. They make a heat protectant. I don't know if the ingredients are ALL natural, especially given the name change. But, it may be sufficiently natural as to be an option that doesn't irritate you, I don't know. Just wanted to mention it. I have never used it.
> 
> ETA: https://justnutritive.com/heat-protecting-hair-treatment/




Thanks lady! The first 8 ingredients are oils  and theres some soy protein too.Hmmmm


----------



## halee_J

shortdub78 said:


> Now that Etae' butter shine is natural and is used for heat styling.




And this one is shea butter, evoo and lanolin hmm...

Thanks @shortdub78 I wonder if we need silicones or would a heavy butter be sufficient...


----------



## NatrulyMe

*Sigh* I am having one of my lazy days. Yet, I know I have to take down these plaits, do a clay treatment and deep condition my hair.


----------



## keranikki

halee_J said:


> @shortdub78 and @MzSwift yes I vaguely remember grapeseed oil. I would like to get back to occasional flat irons this winter, but I seem to have developed an allergy to synthetic products. Ill keep looking.



Olive oil is a great alternative. I also like rice bran oil for the natural ceramides it has. Olive oil is my first choice.


----------



## Saludable84

halee_J said:


> Thanks lady! The first 8 ingredients are oils  and theres some soy protein too.Hmmmm



Anything that can tolerate high heat would be a natural alternative. I know grapeseed, I think safflower, olive oil but I'm not 100% on avocado. I've even seen some vloggers use shea butter. 

I never bothered to experiment because I'm too scurred.


----------



## Saludable84

I wear a WNG to work. Here's how it plays out:

Non-Black: you changed your hair!
Me: no

Non-Black: you changed your hair? 
Me: no

Non-Black: what did you do to your hair? 
Me: I didn't put it in a bun. 

Non-Black: how'd you get your hair like that? 
Me: I wet it. 

Non-Black: how'd you get so much volume? 
Me: exactly what do you mean? 

Non-Black: did you put something to make your hair like that? 
Me: I woke up like this. 

Non-Black: your hair looks so different; I didn't recognize you. 
Me: really, it never changed. 

Blacks: I love your hair
Me: Thank you


----------



## Prettymetty

I stumbled upon a great beauty supply store yesterday. I didn't belong in there, because of my No Buy challenge... dh wanted to get some more Cream of Nature shampoo.

They had Etae products, Dominican products, Mizani,  Keracare, Moroccan Oil, and so many other great product lines.


----------



## Evolving78

Prettymetty said:


> I stumbled upon a great beauty supply store yesterday. I didn't belong in there, because of my No Buy challenge... dh wanted to get some more Cream of Nature shampoo.
> 
> They had Etae products, Dominican products, Mizani,  Keracare, Moroccan Oil, and so many other great product lines.


So what happened? Did you buy something? lol I failed this month!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*I saw the cutest...and I do mean the CUTTEST old lady the other day with white, kinky, fluffy, full, wooly hair. My eyes were *

*fixated on her as she smiled at me and got into her car.*

I wanted to stand and give her an ovation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Seriously. The beauty was breath taking.

and when she smiled...oh! The beauty increased.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> Non-Black: how'd you get so much volume?
> Me: exactly what do you mean?


Me: Nature


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> Me: Nature


I know right.....


----------



## Prettymetty

shortdub78 said:


> So what happened? Did you buy something? lol I failed this month!


I replaced the blue Shimmer Lights toner that went missing. I'm using it tomorrow. I think my sister in law might have taken it. I'm not saying she's a thief or anything, but last night she ate my favorite ice cream while I was at the gym. Dh called her out and she went and bought me another container. Smh


----------



## Evolving78

Prettymetty said:


> I replaced the blue Shimmer Lights toner that went missing. I'm using it tomorrow. I think my sister in law might have taken it. I'm not saying she's a thief or anything, but last night she ate my favorite ice cream while I was at the gym. Dh called her out and she went and bought me another container. Smh


Yikes! No she didn't!?!?! Imma call her one for you! Lol
You ever buy those drops to tone down brassiness? I get them from Sally's. It comes in a small packet, or dropper bottle.


----------



## NatrulyMe

I love my hair, but I cannot stand these disrespectful grays showing up in the front of my head. I think I am going to try Henna and Indigo?


----------



## Prettymetty

shortdub78 said:


> Yikes! No she didn't!?!?! Imma call her one for you! Lol
> You ever buy those drops to tone down brassiness? I get them from Sally's. It comes in a small packet, or dropper bottle.


Never heard of it,  but I'll check it out. Do you add it to conditioner?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NatrulyMe said:


> I love my hair, but I cannot stand these disrespectful grays showing up in the front of my head. I think I am going to try Henna and Indigo?


Guess what?!! I literally just found 3 white hairs in the same spot in the side/back of my head. YES!! I was just laughing with my supervisor about them, I had to come on here and post.

I love them and I'm 32 years old!


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Me: Nature



Sis, you already know how my sarcasm is set up.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> Sis, you already know how my sarcasm is set up.


Yeah, but it was too nice.  

Me: Physics *Kayne shrug*


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Yeah, but it was too nice.
> 
> Me: Physics *Kayne shrug*


Me: Exactly what do you mean?


----------



## NatrulyMe

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Guess what?!! I literally just found 3 white hairs in the same spot in the side/back of my head. YES!! I was just laughing with my supervisor about them, I had to come on here and post.
> 
> I love them and I'm 32 years old!



You look like you are in your early twenties... Although you are still young. Baby face. 

I am young myself. I have several months to go before my 40th bday.


----------



## Napp

I just washed my hair. It's all heat damaged now. No surprise as I re flatironed it like crazy all week cuz I wanted to look cute and didn't give af if I got heat damage. It reminds me of a texlax. It's still curly just loose. I kinda like it but idk how will it work out once my roots come in.

 I am going to buy olaplex to see if it will help get some curl back. I'm currently researching tannin hair relaxers. So far it looks good. I want to get my curls as tight as possible when I finally decide to try it


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NatrulyMe said:


> You look like you are in your early twenties... Although you are still young. Baby face.
> 
> I am young myself. I have several months to go before my 40th bday.


Thank you, I get many people thinking I'm twenty something. My father gets tripped out over my voice! It's "humbly sweet" at times.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NatrulyMe said:


> You look like you are in your early twenties... Although you are still young. Baby face.
> 
> I am young myself. I have several months to go before my 40th bday.


Alright!  Happy Birthday early! I welcome the white hairs at any age. You look beautiful with them.


----------



## NatrulyMe

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Alright!  Happy Birthday early! I welcome the white hairs at any age. You look beautiful with them.


.....................

 I am glad you like it,  but NO THANKS!  

 it does not appease me! It's beautiful, yet not on me...lol  I am too young for all that gray...I AM NOT READY!!


----------



## halee_J

keranikki said:


> Olive oil is a great alternative. I also like rice bran oil for the natural ceramides it has. Olive oil is my first choice.



Evoo does have a high smoke point  356F and I usually do 300. Hmm...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NatrulyMe said:


> .....................
> 
> I am glad you like it,  but NO THANKS!
> 
> it does not appease me! It's beautiful, yet not on me...lol  I am too young for all that gray...I AM NOT READY!!


You know what... Let me comment on this when I have at least 30 more white hairs. Then I can talk.


----------



## NatrulyMe

AdoraAdora24 said:


> You know what... Let me comment on this when I have at least 30 more white hairs. Then I can talk.




Right!! LMFAO


----------



## halee_J

Just a few more days until I can do my hair. I already have it planned out


----------



## Prettymetty

I have an interview tomorrow. I'm thinking flexirod curls on blown out hair... If it's a fail I can just wear a messy bun.


----------



## Colocha

Multiple hair comments today.
Nurse asking if that was "all my hair", random guy saying it was really lovely and other random guy saying "natural hair is so beautiful".
I can dig the ponytail if I don't hair damage when I detangle tomorrow. It was cute and it shrinks up from one stretched body to the individual twist out sections during the day (only a few inches) so it remains cute despite humidity.
I got rained on to the extent of drenching my hair in water and it stayed fairly stretched. Was still good to go today.


----------



## Prettymetty

I wish my hair was super thick. Like break the ponytail holder,  banana clip, rubber band, etc. That kinda thick...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Prettymetty Girl, your hair looks great. I used to want the opposite.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Every time I comb out my hair and grab a random section the ends look blunt.  In the last 27 months I think I trimmed once (1\2" last Oct). And I did a minor dusting, I snipped about 15 hairs or less.

I'm thinking it's due for a trim, that it would be the "right " thing to do, but I don't see anything to trim. So I'm not.


----------



## Sharpened

That clay mix I did stripped out my sebum/oil coating. It is going to take up to two weeks to get it back. Maybe I will mix the clay with jojoba oil next time.


----------



## NatrulyMe

Sharpened said:


> That clay mix I did stripped out my sebum/oil coating. It is going to take up to two weeks to get it back. Maybe I will mix the clay with jojoba oil next time.



When I clarify with the clay, I mix it with ACV and oil because it will leave your hair feeling stripped. Also, I follow up with a deep conditioner.


----------



## Sharpened

NatrulyMe said:


> When I clarify with the clay, I mix it with ACV and oil because it will leave your hair feeling stripped. Also, I follow up with a deep conditioner.


I am going to try jojoba oil, rose powder, and aloe. I will follow with a leave-in mix of aloe and an oil, cannot use conditioner (allergy).


----------



## NatrulyMe

Sharpened said:


> I am going to try jojoba oil, rose powder, and aloe. I will follow with a leave-in mix of aloe and an oil, cannot use conditioner (allergy).



Sorry you are allergic. Your solution may work!?  Sometimes, it takes trial and error in order to find out what's best for YOU!!


----------



## imaginary

NatrulyMe said:


> I love my hair, but I cannot stand these disrespectful grays showing up in the front of my head. I think I am going to try Henna and Indigo?



I feel this so much. So. Much. I started getting greys in my teens actually and I henna everytime I see them peeking back and the indigo I have is mixed with henna. I know eventually I'm gonna just give in and start dyeing my hair, but I'm trying to put it off as long as possible. I'm in braids right now and the greys at the roots are annoying.

Hope henna/indigo works out for you.


----------



## NatrulyMe

imaginary said:


> I feel this so much. So. Much. I started getting greys in my teens actually and I henna everytime I see them peeking back and the indigo I have is mixed with henna. I know eventually I'm gonna just give in and start dyeing my hair, but I'm trying to put it off as long as possible. I'm in braids right now and the greys at the roots are annoying.
> 
> Hope henna/indigo works out for you.



Thank you.
                                Yeah, I know we all are going to get gray hair,but I am not ready...LMFAO I started getting gray strings in my late twenties. Over the years, it became worse. I dyed my hair three times since becoming natural (at the beginning). Now, I am trying to wing myself from using harsh chemicals of permanent dye (Cairol ). Just seems like it is getting worse-- Although, I only get it in the front of my head (particularly in the middle and band area of the front).  I saw Naptural85's video on dying hair with henna/indigo and thought to give it a try. I hope it works for me too. I am going out today, so hopefully I can find it. If not, I will order online. Anyways, here's her video:


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Prettymetty said:


> I prepood with fresh aloe vera and coconut oil today and my hair felt like silk. The moisture and slip made wash day so easy. I'm doing it again next wash day



That used to be my favorite prepoo!!  Simple ingredients that pack a lot of punch.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Has anyone used Komaza's SuperMane Cuticle Care Repair Spray?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I have been a bum all week.  Work has me completely stressed and I haven't had any interest in doing anything to my hair besides combing it to make it look decent for work.  I use the term decent lightly.  I look like I let Don King do my hair for free.  I know my hair is mad at me and hopefully we can make up this weekend.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> I have been a bum all week.  Work has me completely stressed and I haven't had any interest in doing anything to my hair besides combing it to make it look decent for work.  I use the term decent lightly.  I look like I let Don King do my hair for free.  I know my hair is mad at me and hopefully we can make up this weekend.



I was alright until I read "for free."





I'm sure you look good still.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I rushed into work today with ugly hair. It was out of place, and hardly looked combed....I know. And it was 3 weeks post wash.

So I go into the Lady's room thinking "I gotta rearrange this do" as I took my hair loose I grabbed a chunk and stretched it across my nose to see if it still smelled clean an Nooo lol. It did not smell bad but it did not smell good. Hair grease really does capture every thing in the air! 

I just got done washing it tonight with 22Century's Citrus bar. I like it! It got all of my greasy build-up off. I have to go back to washing every two weeks. I can't be walking about with hair that smells like McDonald's. Lol Lol the every three weeks wash thing ain't working out.

To my credit though y'all I have been so busy with moving, and taking care of other things! I've been working, cleaning, moving fish tanks, cooking, doing laundry,  shopping etc.  

I have learned......Don't skip wash day!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

When I heat straightened my hair, I played around with it, putting all sorts of rollers and curlformers and spiral rods and so forth on it.

The wavy curlformers I have went on very easily.

I thought about it: I'm heat straightening my hair to then give it some slight _texture_.    

So I paused and asked myself: What are the GOALS? What are you trying to ACCOMPLISH, GET, HAVE with the straightening-then-adding-some-texture-back process?

Stretched hair to avoid severe tangles and SSKs.
Stretched hair to frame my face.
Hair that doesn't need me to using a curling iron.
After reflecting on this, I've decided to try doing a wavy curlformer set on damp, natural hair using some kind of product that has a strong hold. I don't know what product yet, but I just tried installing a wavy curlformer on my natural hair, and it was MUCH EASIER for me than it was when I first got these things. And, if my hair is damp, that will shorten the drying time. And supposedly, they can be slept in. Though, I don't think I can fit my sexy wig over them. Hmmm . . . 

I'll cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Oh my goodness this hair!  It was a tuff wash night y'all. The shrinkage on this hair is to the roof. After I washed the condioner out I'm working fast as I can to twist hair into ten sections so that the shrinkage won't catch up. 

I had a ball of hair in the sink and you know I stood there checking every hair, talking to each strand "you better have a white bulb".


----------



## NatrulyMe

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Oh my goodness this hair!  It was a tuff wash night y'all. The shrinkage on this hair is to the roof. After I washed the condioner out I'm working fast as I can to twist hair into ten sections so that the shrinkage won't catch up.
> 
> I had a ball of hair in the sink and you know I stood there checking every hair, talking to each strand "you better have a white bulb".



IKR! 
                I hate it when my hair sheds a lot. I be paranoid thinking it is coming out.  Although, it is just shedding for the new healthy strands.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NatrulyMe said:


> IKR!
> I hate it when my hair sheds a lot. I be paranoid thinking it is coming out.  Although, it is just shedding for the new healthy strands.


Yup, you are right. It's just renewing itself.  I know it's nothing to worry about. Also five  strands of my hair balled up looks like a lot because of the length of the strands. As my hair gets longer the balls get bigger. I hope I can handle this hair a year from now.

By the way, how are your wash N Go's turning out?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> When I heat straightened my hair, I played around with it, putting all sorts of rollers and curlformers and spiral rods and so forth on it.
> 
> The wavy curlformers I have went on very easily.
> 
> I thought about it: I'm heat straightening my hair to then give it some slight _texture_.
> 
> So I paused and asked myself: What are the GOALS? What are you trying to ACCOMPLISH, GET, HAVE with the straightening-then-adding-some-texture-back process?
> 
> Stretched hair to avoid severe tangles and SSKs.
> Stretched hair to frame my face.
> Hair that doesn't need me to using a curling iron.
> After reflecting on this, I've decided to try doing a wavy curlformer set on damp, natural hair using some kind of product that has a strong hold. I don't know what product yet, but I just tried installing a wavy curlformer on my natural hair, and it was MUCH EASIER for me than it was when I first got these things. And, if my hair is damp, that will shorten the drying time. And supposedly, they can be slept in. Though, I don't think I can fit my sexy wig over them. Hmmm . . .
> 
> I'll cross that bridge when I get there.


I hope you stumble across a concrete method that suits all of your style desires.

I have yet to play around with stretched hair. One day I hope to do a roller set. Right now I can't seek new styling methods...I'm tryna make goals lol. When I hit WL then will I play.


----------



## NatrulyMe

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Yup, you are right. It's just renewing itself.  I know it's nothing to worry about. Also five  strands of my hair balled up looks like a lot because of the length of the strands. As my hair gets longer the balls get bigger. I hope I can handle this hair a year from now.
> 
> By the way, how are your wash N Go's turning out?



My last wash n go was a success. I truly liked it this time. It weren't too crunchy, stiff and or matted looking. Anyways, it is a learning process. I posted my images in the wash n go thread.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> When I heat straightened my hair, I played around with it, putting all sorts of rollers and curlformers and spiral rods and so forth on it.
> 
> The wavy curlformers I have went on very easily.
> 
> I thought about it: I'm heat straightening my hair to then give it some slight _texture_.
> 
> So I paused and asked myself: What are the GOALS? What are you trying to ACCOMPLISH, GET, HAVE with the straightening-then-adding-some-texture-back process?
> 
> Stretched hair to avoid severe tangles and SSKs.
> Stretched hair to frame my face.
> Hair that doesn't need me to using a curling iron.
> After reflecting on this, I've decided to try doing a wavy curlformer set on damp, natural hair using some kind of product that has a strong hold. I don't know what product yet, but I just tried installing a wavy curlformer on my natural hair, and it was MUCH EASIER for me than it was when I first got these things. And, if my hair is damp, that will shorten the drying time. And supposedly, they can be slept in. Though, I don't think I can fit my sexy wig over them. Hmmm . . .
> 
> I'll cross that bridge when I get there.




You know what, I'm going to start doing that when I experiment with hairstyles and products: ask myself what am I trying to accomplish.  That will save me so much time, product and hair.  

I think your hair is going to be gorgeous once you find the right product with strong hold.
Please take a pic and let us see your outcome.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I rushed into work today with ugly hair. It was out of place, and hardly looked combed....I know. And it was 3 weeks post wash.
> 
> So I go into the Lady's room thinking "I gotta rearrange this do" as I took my hair loose I grabbed a chunk and stretched it across my nose to see if it still smelled clean an Nooo lol. It did not smell bad but it did not smell good. Hair grease really does capture every thing in the air!
> 
> I just got done washing it tonight with 22Century's Citrus bar. I like it! It got all of my greasy build-up off. I have to go back to washing every two weeks. I can't be walking about with hair that smells like McDonald's. Lol Lol the every three weeks wash thing ain't working out.
> 
> To my credit though y'all I have been so busy with moving, and taking care of other things! I've been working, cleaning, moving fish tanks, cooking, doing laundry,  shopping etc.
> 
> I have learned......Don't skip wash day!



Y'all please don't laugh but this is a really stupid question.  How do you wash your hair with a bar?  I can't grasp the concept because I'm so used to pouring shampoo in my hand and going to town.  I know you just don't rub the bar on your hair and it lathers........?  Or does it?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Oh my goodness this hair!  It was a tuff wash night y'all. The shrinkage on this hair is to the roof. After I washed the condioner out I'm working fast as I can to twist hair into ten sections so that the shrinkage won't catch up.
> 
> I had a ball of hair in the sink and you know I stood there checking every hair, talking to each strand "you better have a white bulb".



It better have a white bulb............he-larious!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I hope you stumble across a concrete method that suits all of your style desires.
> 
> I have yet to play around with stretched hair. One day I hope to do a roller set. Right now I can't seek new styling methods...I'm tryna make goals lol. When I hit WL then will I play.



I don't want waist length hair with the challenges I haven't solved yet: Severe tangling, SSKs that I end up having to cut out and that represent a weak spot in the shaft, etc. I'm hoping to learn how to handle my how now, at APL, in ways that prevent that. I can't imagine starting to learn it on WL hair.

I have been able to keep it stretched. But today -- 2 days in a puff -- and BAM! New SSKs. I'm not ready to believe yet that I have to relax it to completely avoid shrinkage, wear crochets, or always wear braids or buns. I might come to that conclusion, but I'm not there yet. Lol. I want to try all sorts of stretching first.

Right now I'm less worried about WL and more concerned about styling for health and style. I don't wanna let go of my style preferences, and if that's what's tripping, EVENTUALLY I'll figure it out.

I'm sitting here contemplating whether I should have even tried the new wng technique I tried, because here I am with severe tangling. The technique looked like it would prevent that. Oh well. If I stay having fun, focus on learning and keeping knowledge and skills, it's all good!


----------



## vevster

I hope I find Jane Carter's Condition and Sculpt curl primer today. Trying something new.......


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I don't want waist length hair with the challenges I haven't solved yet: Severe tangling, SSKs that I end up having to cut out and that represent a weak spot in the shaft, etc. I'm hoping to learn how to handle my how now, at APL, in ways that prevent that. I can't imagine starting to learn it on WL hair.
> 
> I have been able to keep it stretched. But today -- 2 days in a puff -- and BAM! New SSKs. I'm not ready to believe yet that I have to relax it to completely avoid shrinkage, wear crochets, or always wear braids or buns. I might come to that conclusion, but I'm not there yet. Lol. I want to try all sorts of stretching first.
> 
> Right now I'm less worried about WL and more concerned about styling for health and style. I don't wanna let go of my style preferences, and if that's what's tripping, EVENTUALLY I'll figure it out.
> 
> I'm sitting here contemplating whether I should have even tried the new wng technique I tried, because here I am with severe tangling. The technique looked like it would prevent that. Oh well. If I stay having fun, focus on learning and keeping knowledge and skills, it's all good!


Stretched hair is the way to go. Blow outs or that new steam iron you got will help you out.  Team WL! Lol  if I wanna get to BSL, I know I can't do a bunch of styles that will cause stress, or mess with my ends.

I'm DD is the same way with the puff. I just can't do the puff, but it's so easy! My hair is similar to her hair and I'm the queen of single strand knots. My hair will coil up.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> Y'all please don't laugh but this is a really stupid question.  How do you wash your hair with a bar?  I can't grasp the concept because I'm so used to pouring shampoo in my hand and going to town.  I know you just don't rub the bar on your hair and it lathers........?  Or does it?


I part my hair in 4 sections and apply it to the scalp, nape, hair line for each section. It will lather and you just work it through.


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> That clay mix I did stripped out my sebum/oil coating. It is going to take up to two weeks to get it back. Maybe I will mix the clay with jojoba oil next time.


Can you do some hot oil treatments?


----------



## Sharpened

Yeah, my hair has changed - my edges are coiling up. Never, ever in all my years did my edges do anything, no baby hairs, no beedeebees... just existing. Now, these tiny spirals are appearing 
(along with the stupid greys). I can smooth them out, no problem, bought some edge control for puffs.


----------



## Sharpened

shortdub78 said:


> Can you do some hot oil treatments?


I do oil rinsing with 16 carrier oils in my arsenal.


----------



## GettingKinky

So no one knows what happened to Darcy's Botanicals?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@GettingKinky
I thought they addressed this in the Vendor/Sellers Thread?  No?  I thought it was temporary and they would be back?

You can still probably find remnants of it at Hattache, Pampered & Twisted  and/or NC.


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> I do oil rinsing with 16 carrier oils in my arsenal.


What are you using?


----------



## Destiny9109

Is anybody still using Elucence products? I remember the shampoos and conditioners were all the rage back in the day.


----------



## Anaisin

Destiny9109 said:


> Is anybody still using Elucence products? I remember the shampoos and conditioners were all the rage back in the day.



I still use the moisture shampoo


----------



## Anaisin

GettingKinky said:


> So no one knows what happened to Darcy's Botanicals?



People don't really talk about that brand and haven't in a while. Maybe business was slow


----------



## Sharpened

shortdub78 said:


> What are you using?


Cold-pressed castor
JBCO
Hempseed
Apricot
Safflower
Avocado
Pumpkin seed
Broccoli seed
Emu
Wheatgerm
Babassu
Rice bran
Grapeseed
Jojoba

Have but need to try:
Shea
Baobab
Cherry seed
Palm fruit
Palm kernel
Straight vitamin E
Tamanu
Argan

Hmm, more than 16, it seems...


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> Cold-pressed castor
> JBCO
> Hempseed
> Apricot
> Safflower
> Avocado
> Pumpkin seed
> Broccoli seed
> Emu
> Wheatgerm
> Babassu
> Rice bran
> Grapeseed
> Jojoba
> 
> Have but need to try:
> Shea
> Baobab
> Cherry seed
> Palm fruit
> Palm kernel
> Straight vitamin E
> Tamanu
> Argan
> 
> Hmm, more than 16, it seems...


Oh you are oiled up! I bought the Mane Choice Vitamin Oil, I have Wild Growth oil yellow/white bottles and I have my own blend of JBCO rosemary, peppermint, cedarwood, tea tree, Lavender.


----------



## Sharpened

shortdub78 said:


> Oh you are oiled up! I bought the Mane Choice Vitamin Oil, I have Wild Growth oil yellow/white bottles and I have my own blend of JBCO rosemary, peppermint, cedarwood, tea tree, Lavender.


I adore EOs in my mixes, feels so good in the scalp and smells fresh. I have a long list of others I want to try for hair and skin.


----------



## SuchaLady

Funny story that I can only tell here and have people understand...I'm having car trouble and dropped it off to have it looked at. The technician that brought my keys back to me had a popping fro. It looked like this







I was like I love your hair 

He was like nahh I love your hair 

It was like this





So we just sitting there gushing over each other's hair and the white receptionist is like 

Theeeen I decided to go look at a new car today. I just got to the door about 15 minutes ago and I'm greeted by two young black men who are like can we help you. I tell them I want to look at a new car and I want a black sales associate. One asks "So you hate white people?" I tell them yes. He goes "Omg. Me too man" and hits me with one of these






Being black is pretty lit


----------



## Cattypus1

KinkyRN said:


> Since having my hair analysis done I have honestly been struggling. Now that I realized I have fine hair I began to think back. I remember having nice twists out that weren't scalpy. So what happened. My hair always rebound from keratin, bad bleaching and general lack of knowledge on my part. Then it dawned on me. I have been getting crochet braids for about 2 years off and on. From October until May they were my staple low maintenance style with occasional wigs. Sooo, I came to the conclusion that the process of "crocheting" the hair into my cornrowed hair caused mechanical damage and thereby generalized thinning. In the microscopic pics of my hair there were lots of mid strand splits and some cortical tearing. So now that I know I can't do crochet braids anymore I have decided to loc my hair in June. Until then I will focus on the health of my hair. Hopefully with locs I can see some kind of length retention and be happy with my hair.  Sorry for the long post ladies. Off to youtube I go!


OMG!  I am so glad I read this post. I’m sorry that your hair suffered from this for you and for me.   Crochets were about to become my go to for “protection” and now I see there’s a whole other level of damage to worry about.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> Cold-pressed castor
> *JBCO
> Hempseed
> Apricot
> Safflower
> Avocado
> Pumpkin seed
> Broccoli seed
> Emu
> Wheatgerm
> Babassu
> Rice bran
> Grapeseed
> Jojoba*
> 
> Have but need to try:
> *Shea
> Baobab*
> Cherry seed
> Palm fruit
> *Palm kernel
> Straight vitamin E*
> Tamanu
> *Argan*
> 
> Hmm, more than 16, it seems...



I’m almost ashamed that I own all of these. 

Almost. 

Doesn’t count. 

I’m not.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Funny story that I can only tell here and have people understand...I'm having car trouble and dropped it off to have it looked at. The technician that brought my keys back to me had a popping fro. It looked like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was like I love your hair
> 
> He was like nahh I love your hair
> 
> It was like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we just sitting there gushing over each other's hair and the white receptionist is like
> 
> Theeeen I decided to go look at a new car today. I just got to the door about 15 minutes ago and I'm greeted by two young black men who are like can we help you. I tell them I want to look at a new car and I want a black sales associate. One asks "So you hate white people?" I tell them yes. He goes "Omg. Me too man" and hits me with one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being black is pretty lit



I didn’t want to like this post. But I did. In regards to the car, I made sure a Black Woman got that commission.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> I’m almost ashamed that I own all of these.
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Doesn’t count.
> 
> I’m not.


I forgot the neem and flaxseed, LOL.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> I part my hair in 4 sections and apply it to the scalp, nape, hair line for each section. It will lather and you just work it through.



Thank you ma'am!!


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> I didn’t want to like this post. But I did. In regards to the car, I made sure a Black Woman got that commission.



Why didn't you want to like it? 

They don't have any black ladies. I asked 

I actually tried to buy a car at another dealership earlier this week from the only black girl that was there. She said she was busy  so next in the hierarchy was a black man.

I wanted another model vehicle so bad but the white people I was stuck with after my fellow negro sister said she was busy were not very welcoming. They actually ignored me for four days  That was a no from every single angle that a protractor could ever draw.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Cold-pressed castor
> JBCO
> Hempseed
> Apricot
> Safflower
> Avocado
> Pumpkin seed
> Broccoli seed
> Emu
> Wheatgerm
> Babassu
> Rice bran
> Grapeseed
> Jojoba
> 
> Have but need to try:
> Shea
> Baobab
> Cherry seed
> Palm fruit
> Palm kernel
> Straight vitamin E
> Tamanu
> Argan
> 
> Hmm, more than 16, it seems...



Ooooo, when you use the tamanu oil will you provide a review? I was told by someone with strong hair that I just need it and Shea butter.

*wonders why phone forces a capital "s" on the word "shea" unless I override it. Does it view it as a female name or something? shrugs*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bad&Bougee said:


> Y'all please don't laugh but this is a really stupid question.  How do you wash your hair with a bar?  I can't grasp the concept because I'm so used to pouring shampoo in my hand and going to town.  I know you just don't rub the bar on your hair and it lathers........?  Or does it?



Not a stupid question, I thought the same thing before I tried it.

You would just rub the bar in your scalp/hair like you would a wash rag lol. It lathers up the same way that bottled shampoo does.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Not a stupid question, I thought the same thing before I tried it.
> 
> You would just rub the bar in your scalp/hair like you would a wash rag lol. It lathers up the same way that bottled shampoo does.



Thank you @AdoraAdora24.  I keep seeing LHCF ladies talking about it, especially when discussing scalp detox.  I'm not buying anything new until 2018 but am putting it on my Wishlist.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I like watching hair trimming videos. I do see some ladies trimming off way to much hair. When I was relaxed I trimmed all the time! And I have seen my progress jump out the window. Too much trimming is officially a "set back" disguised as  healthy hair maintenance. When I trim my hair afterwards I throw the scissors in the trash in case I want to get scissor happy.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Happy Birthday @MizAvalon !


----------



## Ayesha81

I always use paul mitchell foam with silicon mix leave in my hair came out even better with just the silicon leave in. No more foam for me


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> I forgot the neem and flaxseed, LOL.


I have those two


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Why didn't you want to like it?
> 
> They don't have any black ladies. I asked
> 
> I actually tried to buy a car at another dealership earlier this week from the only black girl that was there. She said she was busy  so next in the hierarchy was a black man.
> 
> *I wanted another model vehicle so bad but the white people I was stuck with after my fellow negro sister said she was busy were not very welcoming. They actually ignored me for four days  That was a no from every single angle that a protractor could ever draw*.



Because of the wypipo part  

When I purchased my car, my friend took me and told me “make sure a Black person gets that commission” so when I got to the dealership, I found a Black women. When I take my car for servicing, I make sure I deal with Black men. 

The bolder is why my friend told me what he told me and why I did what I did.


----------



## Aggie

SuchaLady said:


> Funny story that I can only tell here and have people understand...I'm having car trouble and dropped it off to have it looked at. The technician that brought my keys back to me had a popping fro. It looked like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was like I love your hair
> 
> He was like nahh I love your hair
> 
> It was like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we just sitting there gushing over each other's hair and the white receptionist is like
> 
> Theeeen I decided to go look at a new car today. I just got to the door about 15 minutes ago and I'm greeted by two young black men who are like can we help you. I tell them I want to look at a new car and I want a black sales associate. One asks "So you hate white people?" I tell them yes. He goes "Omg. Me too man" and hits me with one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being black is pretty lit





Whoa this was too funny - not the part about hating white people but everything else . However I am one that would make sure a black person gets the commission .


----------



## Royalq

Crazy how much new growth I have in 1 month. Im rethinking my growth rate. When I went natural I obviously could not see my new growth, so I measured by how much my hair grew. Like moving from 5" to 5.3" inches. My hair always grew 0.3" so I figured that was my growth rate. But I relaxed my hair August 24th and i currently have 0.5" of new growth in the front. Does my hair actually grow half an inch but when I was natural I wasnt retaining?? Who knows. I'll see if this is consistent growth.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My hair feels so great, especially after applying a layer of good-ole BlueMagic. Twist it up and ready to style.

  My 7 jumbo twists are thick, juicy, shiny, and smooth. If I whipped my head real fast my twists could slap me that's how heavy they are. Simple products freaking work. They really work.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Royalq said:


> Crazy how much new growth I have in 1 month. Im rethinking my growth rate. When I went natural I obviously could not see my new growth, so I measured by how much my hair grew. Like moving from 5" to 5.3" inches. My hair always grew 0.3" so I figured that was my growth rate. But I relaxed my hair August 24th and i currently have 0.5" of new growth in the front. Does my hair actually grow half an inch but when I was natural I wasnt retaining?? Who knows. I'll see if this is consistent growth.


I'm natural and it can be hard at times to see my growth. That is why I have to break out the measuring tape. That is the one thing about relaxing is that you can literally see new growth. Good for you with your growth progress!


----------



## Aggie

I have to go and check my hair bins because I think I have my ayurveda stuff mixed with some commercial products. I need them completely separated so I can find stuff easily based on what I'm doing with my hair .


----------



## MizAvalon

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Happy Birthday @MizAvalon !



Thank you so much!


----------



## Royalq

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I'm natural and it can be hard at times to see my growth. That is why I have to break out the measuring tape. That is the one thing about relaxing is that you can literally see new growth. Good for you with your growth progress!


Yeah used a measuring tape and measured each month. It consistently moved 0.3 inches. So I'm confused as to why I have a 1/2 inch now lol. I guess I wasn't retaining the way I thought I was.


----------



## KiSseS03

I have been consistently looking after my hair, but I haven't really been paying attention to growth. Since a heat damage incident in September 2015 that required a cut, I have been avoiding heat. Otherwise keeping it super simple, wash/condition weekly and mid-week moisture.

 The other night I pulled out my length check t-shirt and realized that without me noticing I've retained 3 full inches since March (6 months). I had no idea! I'm past full BSL now... coming for WSL!


----------



## PJaye

Where's the support thread for people with Normal Porosity Hair?  Mm hmm...


----------



## Sharpened

PJaye said:


> Where's the support thread for people with Normal Porosity Hair?  Mm hmm...


...because we are...


----------



## PJaye

Sharpened said:


> ...because we are...



Nah, that's a myth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Destiny9109 said:


> *Is anybody still using Elucence products?* I remember the shampoos and *conditioners *were all the rage back in the day.


@Destiny9109 
I have a Liter of the Conditioner and was gone grab another Liter for $14 & Free Shipping from NC - but missed the Sale.


----------



## shasha8685

I got to meet Miss USA 2016 yesterday ( the one who rocked her natural hair) and I was semi-star struck. She was really cool and down to earth though.

I don't feel like washing my hair today so I'm wearing this old twist out in a pineapple.


----------



## beauti

*Going to Florida in 3 weeks and I usually wear wash and go's there but this time I'm reluctant to forego my braids under my wig...

which is crazy cause wash and go's were my main style of choice and grew my hair from neck length to apl. I just don't like how they look on my longer hair and the ssks are the devil! I'mma just bring my wig with me as back up *


----------



## Destiny9109

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Destiny9109
> I have a Liter of the Conditioner and was gone grab another Liter for $14 & Free Shipping from NC - but missed the Sale.



How moisturizing and detangling is it?  These are the same people that manufacture Kenra right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Destiny9109 said:


> How moisturizing and detangling is it?  *These are the same people that manufacture Kenra right?*


@Destiny9109
Not sure about that, but the Conditioner makes a Great R/O and a really great Cowash.

When I was Relaxed I also use he Acidifying Shampoo (Grapefruit) when was a Neutralizer, Clarifier & Chelator and worked extremely well.

ETA:  I HATE that I missed NC's 35% Flash Sale, which was 35% & Free Shipping on all: Elucence, Curl Junkie and Camille Rose Products.


----------



## Saludable84

PJaye said:


> Nah, that's a myth.


@Sharpened 

I never understood how y’all never had one. LoPo is not the majority on this board.  Even when it comes to HiPo, I don’t think everyone who recognizes as it really is, as HiPo Hair could just mean using the wrong products. 

We can all benefit from all types of regimens.


----------



## Saludable84

A work friend complained her scalp is always itching. I told her it’s because she leaves dc in her hair and leave in. Since I know that will never end, told her to pick up some Cantu root rinse at target. Her smile was brighter than that eclipse.


----------



## Sharpened

Length milestone: when wet hair slaps a new section of your back.

I want to hit the top of my bra strap at year's end.


----------



## Colocha

My hair held up really well from the PuffCuff pony. 1 hr 45 min detangling time again and no major tangles or damage. I think I'm going to bun MWF and do a pony TTh. My protective styling ways won't let me go so easy.


----------



## halee_J

Ive had the same satin scarf since 2007. Its held up really well considering Ive washed it weekly for a decade  But I tore a small hole in it  So now I think I will upgrade to silk


----------



## KinksAndInk

So now I need to know if KindredButters is having a BF sale in addition to this autumn sale. This will determine if my cart goes from 3 items to 13  Lemme go convo her...for a friend.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So I did a small trim tonight..just because.

 It took a very long time to go through every section thoroughly.. I was just like "come on!!!" Taking too long lol. I have a ton of hair. 

These little tiny coils are a trip! Especially when they are long they trip even more.
 They're not trying to stretch out as they grow, they actually get tighter! For crying out loud! My Arms all tired.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I had to go out and buy some scissors again to do this trim. Now that I'm done I will use them as kitchen scissors because I'm done with them...I'M DONE. 

I will not have to do this again until another 8-12 months from now. I'm so glad.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

When the going gets tough the tough gets going. 

Where are my hats.....


----------



## halee_J

I want some things...not sure if I can hold out till BF...


----------



## halee_J

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I had to go out and buy some scissors again to do this trim. Now that I'm done I will use them as kitchen scissors because I'm done with them...I'M DONE.
> 
> I will not have to do this again until another 8-12 months from now. I'm so glad.




Do you have a pair of good cutting shears? I highly recommend them. Using good tools like shears and seamless combs has helped my ends tremendously


----------



## KinksAndInk

My BF list is changing...again. I need to go through my stash and see what I actually "need". I really love APB's hair and body butta but I also have like 5 jars of CRN almond jai to use up. I could technically hold off until next BF for APB. I need to write this list out...


----------



## Saludable84

All this BF talk. How about, I haven’t been really buying and gave away stuff but my stash still didnt shrink


----------



## keranikki

The detangling session after a wash n go is horrid. I wasn't prepared. I was aware, but not prepared. Luckily, my pre-poo had a lot of slip. I spent my whole wash day detangling throughout each stage. I thought I was doing a good thing by not manipulating my hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

halee_J said:


> Do you have a pair of good cutting shears? I highly recommend them. Using good tools like shears and seamless combs has helped my ends tremendously


I don't know if they were good. I went to the BSS and bought some regular-ole hair scissors for $7.00.

Back in the day I had a very expensive pair that I use to get sharpened every two months just for my hair. I was serious about my shears! Not so much any more.


----------



## halee_J

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I don't know if they were good. I went to the BSS and bought some regular-ole hair scissors for $7.00.
> 
> Back in the day I had a very expensive pair that I use to get sharpened every two months just for my hair. I was serious about my shears! Not so much any more.



Oh wow you even went to get them re-sharpened too? Did you notice any difference or the cheaper scissors work the same?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lord help me, they done put a full service Ulta Beauty by my house.

I just came in here to look and ended up getting my hair washed.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MizAvalon Happy Womb Evacuation Day


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Lord help me, they done put a full service Ulta Beauty by my house.
> 
> I just came in here to look and ended up getting my hair washed.


The end result. I had 2 pictures, but only 1 can be uploaded. 

Off topic, but I just tried Mod Pizza. So delicious  They're like the Subway of pizza, but so much better.


----------



## Bibliophile

SM Argan Oil & Almond Milk  Smoothing conditioner is awful.
I bought it to replace my HG discontinued NH Honey & Black Seed Oil Heat Protect line. 

That mess was sent by the Enemy to kill my follicles, steal my length & destroy my strands. I cant remember which store (Target or Wal-Mart) I bought them from. I'm getting store credit from someone for this disaster.


----------



## KinksAndInk

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> The end result. I had 2 pictures, but only 1 can be uploaded.
> 
> Off topic, but I just tried Mod Pizza. So delicious  They're like the Subway of pizza, but so much better.


So pretty!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

halee_J said:


> Oh wow you even went to get them re-sharpened too? Did you notice any difference or the cheaper scissors work the same?



No I do not notice a difference. My ends stay intact whether with really sharp scissors or with really cheap (new) scissors.

yes lol. I use to go to some shop and get them sharpened on schedule. That was when I trimmed my hair faithfully every two months like a dummy. I know that the man sharpening the scissors thought I was crazy. It was the same man sharpening them every time LOL. I was really OCD about my hair. Not so much anymore.  I have way longer hair now that I don't do so much.


ETA: now you have me at work laughing lol. I literally thought that after using the scissors once would make them dull again and that they absolutely needed "re-sharpening" lol.

OMG that was so ridiculous!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinksAndInk said:


> So pretty!


Thanks my love,
 I got the front part of the right side cut to match the back. I don't know what I was thinking about trying to hold on to it. There was barely anything to hold on to


----------



## halee_J

AdoraAdora24 said:


> No I do not notice a difference. My ends stay intact whether with really sharp scissors or with really cheap (new) scissors.
> 
> yes lol. I use to go to some shop and get them sharpened on schedule. That was when I trimmed my hair faithfully every two months like a dummy. I know that the man sharpening the scissors thought I was crazy. It was the same man sharpening them every time LOL. I was really OCD about my hair. Not so much anymore.  I have way longer hair now that I don't do so much.
> 
> 
> ETA: now you have me at work laughing lol. I literally thought that after using the scissors once would make them dull again and that they absolutely needed "re-sharpening" lol.
> 
> OMG that was so ridiculous!



Yeah that was a little intense  Glad you're past it now and clearly what you're doing is working


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> The end result. I had 2 pictures, but only 1 can be uploaded.
> 
> Off topic, but I just tried Mod Pizza. So delicious  They're like the Subway of pizza, but so much better.



I love it! Beautiful, lady!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bibliophile said:


> SM Argan Oil & Almond Milk  Smoothing conditioner is awful.
> I bought it to replace my HG discontinued NH Honey & Black Seed Oil Heat Protect line.
> 
> That mess was sent by the Enemy to kill my follicles, steal my length & destroy my strands. I cant remember which store (Target or Wal-Mart) I bought them from. I'm getting store credit from someone for this disaster.



LOL!!!!!!!!!

I laughed at SEVERAL points in your post.

The way you wove in that scripture about how the enemy cometh to kill, steal, and destroy.   HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!

Awwww! Thanks for the review, though. I've eyed them SEVERAL times, wondering if we were missing out on the ONE or TWO secretly wonderful SM products or something.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I love it! Beautiful, lady!


Thanks, love


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I have no idea what to do next with my hair. I am trying to recover it and return it back to it's super healthy-feeling state.

Overnight I prepooed with Chicoro's DIY prepooo.
This morning I clarified with the Kinky Curly shampoo.
I applied Colorful Neutral Protein Filler beneath Soultanicals Afrotastic Elastic DC.
Now I'm just sitting here, staring at the ingredients list in the Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer (leave-in spray), leaning no way in particular about what to apply or do to my hair for hydration, moisture, and styling.

Let me try to think . . .


----------



## halee_J

Um...so I just used my vibrating scalp massager. Whoa, it's great! I was really playin' games with that little ting-ting


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bibliophile said:


> *That mess was sent by the Enemy to kill my follicles, steal my length & destroy my strands. I cant remember which store (Target or Wal-Mart) I bought them from. I'm getting store credit from someone for this disaster.*


@Bibliophile
Thank you Sis.
I needed this laugh today!.........


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I have no idea what to do next with my hair. I am trying to recover it and return it back to it's super healthy-feeling state.
> 
> Overnight I prepooed with Chicoro's DIY prepooo.
> This morning I clarified with the Kinky Curly shampoo.
> I applied Colorful Neutral Protein Filler beneath Soultanicals Afrotastic Elastic DC.
> Now I'm just sitting here, staring at the ingredients list in the Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer (leave-in spray), leaning no way in particular about what to apply or do to my hair for hydration, moisture, and styling.
> 
> Let me try to think . . .



Okay. I've chosen to try the following:

aloe Vera juice -containing leave-in spray: *Aphogee Green Tea Restructurizer*
ayurvedic leave-in conditioner: *Qhemet Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee*
gel: *Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curly Magic*
styling: *20-24 twists bobby-pinned to wrap around the head (for elongation) --> twist out*
This will allow me to evaluate the Curly Magic -- with relatively less work -- before trying to do a deep wave curlformer set with it.

ETA: I'm going to try one lady's advice to apply my leave-in and let it set in for a moment (10 minutes or so) before applying the gel. I've never tried that before. She says it works wonders for her. I'll see how it fares for me.


----------



## Evolving78

@ItsMeLilLucky 
So pretty! How was the service? What products were used? Maybe I might try them for a relaxer service.


----------



## Evolving78

I got some Kemi Oyl. Don't know if imma use it, or not.. since we are bringing back grease... lol


----------



## Beachy

shortdub78 said:


> I got some Kemi Oyl. Don't know if imma use it, or not.. since we are bringing back grease... lol



@shortdub78 
Okay so I see Im not the only one feeling nostalgic...When I straighten my hair next month ....I will be using good ole Kemi Oly for the shine and the scent!!! I blame that Hair Grease thread.


----------



## Honey Bee

Omgah!!!! My hair is full APL!!! I never thought I'd make out of the tapered haircut purgatory.  Yes _lawd_! :twirls:

Bout to lightly flat iron for a trim. Shoot, I could be approaching BSL for all I know! 

My crochet braid regimen is everything I ever needed in life. Put it away for a month or two, take down (carefully!) and prepare to be amazed.


----------



## movingforward

Every since I applied this Jamaican black castor oil to my scab I've been itching like crazy.


----------



## halee_J

Congrats @Honey Bee


----------



## halee_J

BTW where is my cassia??? I had to skip my tx tonight cause I couldn't find it!   Pffft.

...Iz cause I got too much other tings


----------



## Evolving78

Beachy said:


> @shortdub78
> Okay so I see Im not the only one feeling nostalgic...When I straighten my hair next month ....I will be using good ole Kemi Oly for the shine and the scent!!! I blame that Hair Grease thread.


Lol! 
I ended up using it last night! Just like the good old days! Yes girl, break it out and use it! Gave me a nice sheen added soften, and wasn't greasy. Remember to use a little bit!


----------



## Sharpened

Oil rinse and go 3 days in a row, miss this from my TWA days. Gonna do a protein treatment sometimes this week.


----------



## Sharpened

*Gasp* She has my hair!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Need to buy something for my hair...Just not sure what yet


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky
> So pretty! How was the service? What products were used? Maybe I might try them for a relaxer service.


Thanks babe! The service was great, but they still have some kinks to work out when it comes paying for your service(don't go if you're in a hurry). I think they're getting it together, because my wait wasn't as long as it was yesterday (went back for the $10 10 minute facial). The products that were used were Redken (shampoo and conditioner in light greenish bottle), Mizani products to flatiron (I think they were called Thermasmooth), and a holding spray, but I forgot what it was called.


----------



## KinksAndInk

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Thanks babe! The service was great, but they still have some kinks to work out when it comes paying for your service(don't go if you're in a hurry). I think they're getting it together, because my wait wasn't as long as it was yesterday (went back for the $10 10 minute facial). The products that were used were Redken (shampoo and conditioner in light greenish bottle), Mizani products to flatiron (I think they were called Thermasmooth), and a holding spray, but I forgot what it was called.


You make me want to go get my hair flat ironed lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinksAndInk said:


> You make me want to go get my hair flat ironed lol


Well that Ulta is definitely melanated 

Plus it's starting to cool down, so why not?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky
> So pretty! How was the service? What products were used? Maybe I might try them for a relaxer service.


And stop by Mod Pizza. I love their build your own pizza, seasonal project kool-aide(ish) lemonade, and knock off Ho-Hos


----------



## Colocha

Sorry if this pic is huge. I'm on mobile. How do these ingredients look to you all? I'm thinking using it as a butter to seal ends.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> And stop by Mod Pizza. I love their build your own pizza, seasonal project kool-aide(ish) lemonade, and knock off Ho-Hos


I gotta check that out! Lol they got project kool-aide lemonade? Lol do they charge the sugar tax too?


----------



## Evolving78

Colocha said:


> Sorry if this pic is huge. I'm on mobile. How do these ingredients look to you all? I'm thinking using it as a butter to seal ends.
> 
> View attachment 412697


It looks good, but personally I stay away from aloe based products.


----------



## Evolving78

I am the leave-in spray queen.


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> The end result. I had 2 pictures, but only 1 can be uploaded.



Lovely, your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I am the leave-in spray queen.



I love spray leave ins. If you find a good one it's such an effective way to get to your roots.


----------



## Sharpened

Colocha said:


> Sorry if this pic is huge. I'm on mobile. How do these ingredients look to you all? I'm thinking using it as a butter to seal ends.
> 
> View attachment 412697


Does your hair like aloe, shea butter, and olive oil? If so, you're good to go.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I love spray leave ins. If you find a good one it's such an effective way to get to your roots.


I think i own 5-6? One day, I'm gonna create my own.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> Lovely, your hair looks beautiful!


Thanks babe!!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really want to dupe this Honey's Handmade blueberry lemon verbena refresher spray. It is hands down the best refresher spray I've ever tried.


----------



## Honey Bee

halee_J said:


> Congrats @Honey Bee


Thanks, boo. 

Flat ironed and it poofed within minutes.  But that's okay. Did my trim, am half way through this next set of crochets. Gotta stay focused, can't distracted by all this pretty hair. I'm aiming for mbl next year. Pray for me, y'all.

@AdoraAdora24 I told my mother about your reggie and, once she takes down these braids, she's all over it.


----------



## halee_J

We calling MBL foy you @Honey Bee 

RT: Imma get that Nupur 9 henna


----------



## LushLox

That recent scarf thread inspired me to buy a new silk scarf. It's lovely I can immediately feel the difference, and the dang thing actually stays on my head.


----------



## LushLox

KinksAndInk said:


> Need to buy something for my hair...Just not sure what yet



I always _need_ to buy something for my hair!


----------



## Anaisin

Conditioner runs out so fast. But every tine time I try to buy in bulk it's never many in stock. Plus I honestly have nowhere to put it


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I realize my mind turns _Aveda_ into _Aveeno. _ And I want the "ved" in _Aveda_ to mean something it probably doesn't.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> That recent scarf thread inspired me to buy a new silk scarf. It's lovely I can immediately feel the difference, and the dang thing actually stays on my head.


I feel the difference too! My hair isn't super dry anymore in the morning!


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I feel the difference too! My hair isn't super dry anymore in the morning!



Same. It's such a little change but it makes a big difference. Shame I didn't think to do it before, oh well.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LushLox said:


> That recent scarf thread inspired me to buy a new silk scarf. It's lovely I can immediately feel the difference, and the dang thing actually stays on my head.



Wow. Cool. Link?


----------



## LushLox

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow. Cool. Link?



UK Amazon hon, I don't think they will deliver overseas.


----------



## Alma Petra

LushLox said:


> UK Amazon hon, I don't think they will deliver overseas.



Link? It's where I shop.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LushLox said:


> UK Amazon hon, I don't think they will deliver overseas.



Sorry, I meant thread link. Lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Honey Bee said:


> Thanks, boo.
> 
> Flat ironed and it poofed within minutes.  But that's okay. Did my trim, am half way through this next set of crochets. Gotta stay focused, can't distracted by all this pretty hair. I'm aiming for mbl next year. Pray for me, y'all.
> 
> @AdoraAdora24 I told my mother about your reggie and, once she takes down these braids, she's all over it.


Yay !!!!  I hope it all works out well for her!! Thank you for the shout-out!


----------



## Evolving78

I got these satin rollers in. Trying to make this flat ironed hair last until next wash.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I started my own personal challenge....until the end of this year.

I will not pull down hair to check the length....anymore.

I will leave it up in a bun (not touching it at all).

I will not re-moisturize (unless absolutely necessary and most times its not, I was just OCD)

I will not focus on my hair at all! (I could use that energy to pray)

So far I have had my hair in this same bun for a few days and it is still moisturized because the grease sealed it all in.

My hair does not need me fussing over it anymore...it is good.

Also I have been so much better this past week while focusing on other things!


----------



## Lissa0821

Lacio lacio leave in conditioner was all the rave on LHCF back in the day.  The local beauty supply stopped carrying it for years so I forgot about it.  I will ordering it today on Amazon today.  I hope it works as well as it did on my relaxed hair


----------



## LushLox

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Sorry, I meant thread link. Lol.



Oh lol here you go https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/do-satin-silk-scarves-still-dry-out-your-hair.399138/

You've already seen it though.


----------



## LushLox

Alma Petra said:


> Link? It's where I shop.



Bizarrely I can't seem to just link to the Amazon page!

If you go to Amazon and search for Tony & Candice Graphic Silk Scarf you'll see it, £10.99


----------



## Alma Petra

LushLox said:


> Bizarrely I can't seem to just link to the Amazon page!
> 
> If you go to Amazon and search for Tony & Candice Graphic Silk Scarf you'll see it, £10.99



I found it. Thanks heaps!

How do you tie it to make sure that it doesn't slip when you are asleep?


----------



## whiteoleander91

Has anyone tried any of the macadamia professionals shampoos and conditioners? Do any of the conditioners have good slip?


----------



## LushLox

Alma Petra said:


> I found it. Thanks heaps!
> 
> How do you tie it to make sure that it doesn't slip when you are asleep?



I fold it into a triangle, like this. However you do it, it's important that you vary the knot, don't always have it in one place, you need to switch it up so the knot isn't continually rubbing in the same place all the time.


----------



## Alma Petra

LushLox said:


> I fold it into a triangle, like this. However you do it, it's important that you vary the knot, don't always have it in one place, you need to switch it up so the knot isn't continually rubbing in the same place all the time.



Perfect!
Thank you so much


----------



## PJaye

whiteoleander91 said:


> Has anyone tried any of the macadamia professionals shampoos and conditioners? Do any of the conditioners have good slip?



I've only sampled two masques from this line (Deep Repair and Nourishing Moisture) and they both had excellent slip.


----------



## whiteoleander91

PJaye said:


> I've only sampled two masques from this line (Deep Repair and Nourishing Moisture) and they both had excellent slip.


Thank you!! I think I may give this line a try


----------



## PJaye

whiteoleander91 said:


> Thank you!! I think I may give this line a try



You're quite welcome.  I would advise waiting for a 50% off sale, especially since they have them pretty regularly (the last one was in August).


----------



## whiteoleander91

PJaye said:


> You're quite welcome.  I would advise waiting for a 50% off sale, especially since they have them pretty regularly (the last one was in August).


That's good to hear because the products are a little pricey! thanks again!!


----------



## NatrulyMe

I am so frustrated of feeling sick and tired. I went to the Dr. office yesterday and two doctors made me felt a certain way (abnormal and like I am not caring about myself). I admit, I have been told for years that I am over weight and on the borderline of having diabetes among other things (suffer with depression and stress). Meanwhile, my financial situation does not help. The doctors made me felt like I do not care about myself (when clearly I told them about my struggles and they know I suffer with depression). I just feel that sometimes, too much info can be bad on someone like me that does not have the motivation, encouragement and money. I just feel so overwhelm. Anyways, I am going grocery shopping Friday. I will purchase foods that I can afford that will be healthy for me along with buying others things for my other family members. I planned to add in smoothies for breakfast and lunch and eat in moderation for dinner (no fried foods, salt, butter,etc). I know I can lose weight and eat healthy because I did it before (lost 104 lbs) but I need the willpower and motivation because some days, I just do not feel well...My body aches, feet swells and I have back problems. Still, I have to do this for me...Plus, I am tired of the doctors making me feel abnormal. One even asked me how did I go on with stressing along with depression? He said he was amaze how I was dealing with it all...I told him that I was not a person that throw in the towel easily and try to take it one day at a time...Therefore, I been going through a storm in my life from a bad marriage, homeless and starting over (feeling trap). Pray for me.

 By the way, I have to lose 179lbs. Short term goal is to lose 54lbs within a few months to get out of 344 lbs.

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@NatrulyMe


----------



## Alma Petra

NatrulyMe said:


> I am so frustrated of feeling sick and tired. I went to the Dr. office yesterday and two doctors made me felt a certain way (abnormal and like I am not caring about myself). I admit, I have been told for years that I am over weight and on the borderline of having diabetes among other things (suffer with depression and stress). Meanwhile, my financial situation does not help the situation. The doctors made me felt like I do not care about myself (when clearly I told them about my struggles and they know I suffer with depression). I just feel that sometimes, too much info can be bad on someone like me that does not have the motivation, encouragement and money. I just feel so overwhelm. Anyways, I am going grocery shopping Friday. I will purchase foods that I can afford that will be healthy for me along with buying others things for my other family members. I planned to add in smoothies for breakfast and lunch and eat in moderation for dinner (no fried foods, salt, butter,etc). I know I can lose weight and eat healthy because I did it before (lost 104 lbs) but I need the willpower and motivation because some days, I just do not feel well...My body aches, feet swells and I have back problems. Still, I have to do this for me...Plus, I am tired of the doctors making me feel abnormal. One even asked me how did I go on with stressing along with depression? He said he was amaze how I was dealing with it all...I told him that I was not a person that throw in the towel easily and try to take it one day at a time...Therefore, I been going through a storm in my life from a bad marriage, homeless and starting over (feeling trap). Pray for me.
> 
> By the way, I have to lose 179lbs. Short term goal is to lose 54lbs within a few months to get out of 344 lbs.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.



Wow! People who claim that it's easy and that failing to do it means that you don't care, don't really know anything. Just a single aspect of it such as losing weight is a serious struggle. For really, who enjoyes being hungry and eating tasteless food forever? I envy the people who are naturally thin or who have naturally small appetites. I always want to eat like this is the last food on earth lol. Now look at all the other challenges that life throws at us. All we can do is keep trying.


----------



## NatrulyMe

trueheartofgold said:


> @NatrulyMe



Thanks. I needed a group hug. This is tough. I do not understand how much weight I gained because I do not overeat and I am not totally lazy. Yet, I do eat poorly (not enough of healthy foods and I snack a lot). Also, I could add in walking and aerobics. Overall, I do not look 300lbs. This I am so grateful for. Still, I must put myself first. It is time!


----------



## NatrulyMe

Alma Petra said:


> Wow! People who claim that it's easy and that failing to do it means that you don't care, don't really know anything. Just a single aspect of it such as losing weight is a serious struggle. For really, who enjoyes being hungry and eating tasteless food forever? I envy the people who are naturally thin or who have naturally small appetites. I always want to eat like this is the last food on earth lol. Now look at all the other challenges that life throws at us. All we can do is keep trying.


I agree. Some people just do not understand the struggle of what life throws at us (some of us)....Sometimes, it isn't our choice! Yet, I try to move forward the best way I know how...I know I need to lose weight, exercise and eat healthier, but they (doctors) made me felt abnormal (knowing my struggles from childhood and presently). Do they ever think life sometimes can be overwhelming? And, maybe over eating or eating wrong  is a way of handling what is going on in life, etc?


----------



## PJaye

NatrulyMe said:


> I am so frustrated of feeling sick and tired. I went to the Dr. office yesterday and two doctors made me felt a certain way (abnormal and like I am not caring about myself). I admit, I have been told for years that I am over weight and on the borderline of having diabetes among other things (suffer with depression and stress). Meanwhile, my financial situation does not help the situation. The doctors made me felt like I do not care about myself (when clearly I told them about my struggles and they know I suffer with depression). I just feel that sometimes, too much info can be bad on someone like me that does not have the motivation, encouragement and money. I just feel so overwhelm. Anyways, I am going grocery shopping Friday. I will purchase foods that I can afford that will be healthy for me along with buying others things for my other family members. I planned to add in smoothies for breakfast and lunch and eat in moderation for dinner (no fried foods, salt, butter,etc). I know I can lose weight and eat healthy because I did it before (lost 104 lbs) but I need the willpower and motivation because some days, I just do not feel well...My body aches, feet swells and I have back problems. Still, I have to do this for me...Plus, I am tired of the doctors making me feel abnormal. One even asked me how did I go on with stressing along with depression? He said he was amaze how I was dealing with it all...I told him that I was not a person that throw in the towel easily and try to take it one day at a time...Therefore, I been going through a storm in my life from a bad marriage, homeless and starting over (feeling trap). Pray for me.
> 
> By the way, I have to lose 179lbs. Short term goal is to lose 54lbs within a few months to get out of 344 lbs.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.



Please, find new doctors stat!  Those mo's pissed me off.  I'm half tempted to go with you on your next appointment.


----------



## NatrulyMe

PJaye said:


> Please, find new doctors stat!  Those mo's pissed me off.  I'm half tempted to go with you on your next appointment.


Funny, but not funny that you mention this... Because my mother said the same thing about finding new doctors.


----------



## trueheartofgold

NatrulyMe said:


> Thanks. I needed a group hug. This is tough. I do not understand how much weight I gained because I do not overeat and I am not totally lazy. Yet, I do eat poorly (not enough of healthy foods and I snack a lot). Also, I could add in walking and aerobics. Overall, I do not look 300lbs. This I am so grateful for. Still, I must put myself first. It is time!



I completely understand and know first hand. And I agree with @PJaye, find new doctors. There is no need for the judgmental and critical behavior.


----------



## PJaye

NatrulyMe said:


> Funny, but not funny that you mention this... Because my mother said the same thing about finding new doctors.



I agree with her.  Those insensitive bastards don't deserve your patronage and the money that comes along with it.  Treat them like any other vendor - if they want your business, they need to prove it by providing you with exemplary service.  What kind of BS doctors are they?


----------



## NatrulyMe

PJaye said:


> I agree with her.  Those insensitive bastards don't deserve your patronage and the money that comes along with it.  Treat them like any other vendor - if they want your business, they need to prove it by providing you with exemplary service.  What kind of BS doctors are they?



They (Doctors) claimed to want help me, but I am tired of the fat jokes (sarcastically speaking). Although, I know they're right...Yet, they know my struggles because they provide services for those suffer with depression (with low income) too. What makes it worse, they always telling me what I need to do with saying, It is going to be tough! And, if you do not do it, you will have diabetes and your body will continue to be imbalance. Like, it is an easy task knowing I am trying to get through my depression and take what life granted me one day at a time...They never say that they have this service (for free) to help me. SMDH.

Moreover, I told one of the doctors that I was overwhelmed. I said, so I need to quit smoking, lose weight, exercise, drive and find a better job! I do not know how to fix it all...This is too much...She looked at me like I was speaking a foreign language and said, try to start walking daily for a few mins...Take it slowly! I guess she realized it was too much info for me...IDK? Anyways, I am going to give it a try, but I know I will have my bad days. Still, I will not give up!

Thank you all for letting me vent. Hugs. You ladies are so supportive and caring. This is what I need to be among at this time (individuals that truly cares and understand along with showing encouragement).


----------



## Evolving78

@NatrulyMe
Get out there and start walking! It will open up the door to everything else! You don't need anything special to get started. Just go out there and just take a walk around the block. Get some air, get in some quiet time.
Me suggesting walking is not about losing weight. That will come.  im talking about the freedom of taking control by doing something that won't cost you anything, no special planning, nothing that you have to put much thought into. You do care about yourself because you are seeking guidance and getting medical advice.


----------



## NatrulyMe

shortdub78 said:


> @NatrulyMe
> Get out there and start walking! It will open up the door to everything else! You don't need anything special to get started. Just go out there and just take a walk around the block. Get some air, get in some quiet time.
> Me suggesting walking is not about losing weight. That will come.  im talking about the freedom of taking control by doing something that won't cost you anything, no special planning, nothing that you have to put much thought into. You do care about yourself because you are seeking guidance and getting medical advice.



Exactly. Thank you.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NatrulyMe said:


> Exactly. Thank you.


Fast and Pray. Those two together are explosive against the enemy.

I understand your pain. Joy comes in the morning.


----------



## NatrulyMe

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Fast and Pray. Those two together are explosive against the enemy.
> 
> I understand your pain. Joy comes in the morning.



Thank you.


----------



## Colocha

Creeping the internet looking at hair butters. SheScentIt is looking real yummy. Hit me with those recommendations if you got the time.


----------



## keranikki

@NatrulyMe 

Everyone has given great advice! The only thing I have to add is take one project at a time. You have to fix you first before you can fix anything or anyone else. When life gets overwhelming, reach out like you did in this forum. One of us will chime in with an encouraging word, advice, and anything else that is required.


----------



## NatrulyMe

keranikki said:


> @NatrulyMe
> 
> Everyone has given great advice! The only thing I have to add is take one project at a time. You have to fix you first before you can fix anything or anyone else. When life gets overwhelming, reach out like you did in this forum. One of us will chime in with an encouraging word, advice, and anything else that is required.



So True, my curl twin!

I don't know how you know that this is how I am feeling... Because I voiced this earlier today to someone I really care about... I am tired of helping others when individuals do not return the favor.

Thanks for your words of encouragement and support. Hugs


----------



## Honey Bee

I wanna buy some Dominican conditioners but I'm torn cuz, are we still boycotting them for how they treating the Haitians?

 I need answers y'all. My soul won't let me enjoy good cheap conditioner while black people getting harassed.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Hugs, @NatrulyMe. 

Just wanted to say your LHCF sisters are with you. You have our every support. Most all of us on the forum are reaching for goals, dealing with obstacles, finances, etc.

We'd love to have you at the monthly progress thread if/when you are ready! I'll link it once I can, if someone doesn't link it first.

There is also a thread for those working to lose 100 or more pounds. Love to you, lady!!!


----------



## NatrulyMe

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hugs, @NatrulyMe.
> 
> Just wanted to say your LHCF sisters are with you. You have our every support. Most all of us on the forum are reaching for goals, dealing with obstacles, finances, etc.
> 
> We'd love to have you at the monthly progress thread if/when you are ready! I'll link it once I can, if someone doesn't link it first.
> 
> There is also a thread for those working to lose 100 or more pounds. Love to you, lady!!!





Yes, I would love to join those threads to help keep me encourage and for support. Hugs. I appreciate your kindness. Thank you. 


I did it before (lost 104 lbs) and I can do it again... Although, it is more weight to lose, still...Imma do this for me!!


----------



## NatrulyMe

I apologize for hijacking this thread with my random thoughts and or issues....My bad, ladies! Some of you probably do not want to read about my issues. lol


----------



## Honey Bee

NatrulyMe said:


> I apologize for hijacking this thread with my random thoughts and or issues....My bad, ladies! Some of you probably do not want to read about my issues. lol


Nah, sis. What's the point of e-fam if they won't let you *itch and moan when you need to?  Our job is to build you back up and send you back out to the world with your mind right.


----------



## NatrulyMe

Honey Bee said:


> Nah, sis. What's the point of e-fam if they won't let you *itch and moan when you need to?  Our job is to build you back up and send you back out to the world with your mind right.



Aww,  thanks sis!


----------



## Evolving78

Honey Bee said:


> I wanna buy some Dominican conditioners but I'm torn cuz, are we still boycotting them for how they treating the Haitians?
> 
> I need answers y'all. My soul won't let me enjoy good cheap conditioner while black people getting harassed.


I forgot about the products! I was buying Silicon Mix.


----------



## rileypak

Colocha said:


> Creeping the internet looking at hair butters. SheScentIt is looking real yummy. Hit me with those recommendations if you got the time.


Paging @Aggie and @IDareT'sHair

I'm a fan of the Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream myself.


----------



## Honey Bee

shortdub78 said:


> I forgot about the products! I was buying Silicon Mix.


 I had a whole list and then I was like,  waaaaaaiiiiiitttt, ain't we mad at them?  

Dominicans, I love you, y'all kept my hair fly throughout my formative years and encouraged me to go natural. A+. But y'all messing up my conditioner game right now, like frfr. Act right and stop abusing them people so my hair (and pockets) can be great.


----------



## PJaye

Honey Bee said:


> Nah, sis. What's the point of e-fam if they won't let you *itch and moan when you need to?  *Our job is to build you back up and send you back out to the world with your mind right.*



This, especially the bolded.  All day, every day.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> Nah, sis. What's the point of e-fam if they won't let you *itch and moan when you need to?  Our job is to build you back up and send you back out to the world with your mind right.



Amen and amen, sis. 

Tagging @NatrulyMe.

NatrulyMe, here is the thread for those losing 100+ pounds: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/supporting-those-losing-100lbs-plus.110656/

Here is the current month's "31 Days of Awesome Progress" thread: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/october-2017-31-days-of-awesome-progress.824887/

You might prefer one over the other, neither, or both!  

I know you will do it. That you've done it before is proof. I'm still trying to succeed at getting in 64 oz. of water a day. Lawd!  All I can do is INTEND, PLAN, make it as easy for myself as I possibly can to succeed and as hard as possible for myself to fail, do my best, and love myself whether I succeed or not each day at it. If I can FINALLY get disciplined about that, then so much will improve and I can add the next most beneficial thing.


----------



## Aggie

rileypak said:


> Paging @Aggie and @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm a fan of the Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream myself.


Awesome . I really like that stuff myself.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I'm still super shocked with this Nexxus shampoo. I took out my twists to redo them and my hair was like butter but it also felt really strong. So now I'm starting to think it's the protein in the shampoo that's turning my hair around.

I've always been heavy on the moisture and light on the protein because 1. I thought I was protein sensitive and 2. we're all taught natural hair is dry. I rarely did protein treatments and when I did it wasn't a hardcore one. i'm thinking my hair was lacking protein at that's why this shampoo is doing my hair so well. 

As I was doing my hair I was taking random shed hairs and breaking them apart ( I do that occassionally to test strength) and it was super hard to break. Before I started using the shampoo it broke relatively easy.


----------



## Alma Petra

BronxJazzy said:


> I'm still super shocked with this Nexxus shampoo. I took out my twists to redo them and my hair was like butter but it also felt really strong. So now I'm starting to think it's the protein in the shampoo that's turning my hair around.
> 
> I've always been heavy on the moisture and light on the protein because 1. I thought I was protein sensitive and 2. we're all taught natural hair is dry. I rarely did protein treatments and when I did it wasn't a hardcore one. i'm thinking my hair was lacking protein at that's why this shampoo is doing my hair so well.
> 
> As I was doing my hair I was taking random shed hairs and breaking them apart ( I do that occassionally to test strength) and it was super hard to break. Before I started using the shampoo it broke relatively easy.


Which one of the many nexxus shampoos? Does it strip the hair?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Alma Petra said:


> Which one of the many nexxus shampoos? Does it strip the hair?


I'm using nexxus therappe shampoo and it does the opposite of stripping to my hair. Since I've been using it my hair gets softer and softer every time I shampoo. Even before my dc my hair feels like butter using this stuff. My sulfate free shampoo was actually more stripping than this sulfate shampoo. I don't know how that is and it still boggles my mind now because the nexxus shampoo doesn't have cones or anything that would falsely make the hair feel soft. 

It's an enigma


----------



## Alma Petra

BronxJazzy said:


> I'm using nexxus therappe shampoo and it does the opposite of stripping to my hair. Since I've been using it my hair gets softer and softer every time I shampoo. Even before my dc my hair feels like butter using this stuff. My sulfate free shampoo was actually more stripping than this sulfate shampoo. I don't know how that is and it still boggles my mind now because the nexxus shampoo doesn't have cones or anything that would falsely make the hair feel soft.
> 
> It's an enigma



This is interesting. I want to try it. Anything for soft hair! As you said it might be all the proteins!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Alma Petra said:


> This is interesting. I want to try it. Anything for soft hair! As you said it might be all the proteins!


That's the only thing that makes sense to me. I know some proteins actually aid in absorbing moisture. 

I also love the fact that there's absolutely nothing in it that would cause build up so it could also be that it removes build up causing the other products to fully enter and nourish the strands. It's like my hair is moisturized from within not just coated with moisture kwim.  

It just makes me think that sulfates can be helpful at times. It may be needed at least occassionally to remove the buildup from oils and stuff so your other products can work to full effect.


----------



## Alma Petra

BronxJazzy said:


> That's the only thing that makes sense to me. I know some proteins actually aid in absorbing moisture.
> 
> I also love the fact that there's absolutely nothing in it that would cause build up so it could also be that it removes build up causing the other products to fully enter and nourish the strands. It's like my hair is moisturized from within not just coated with moisture kwim.
> 
> It just makes me think that sulfates can be helpful at times. It may be needed at least occassionally to remove the buildup from oils and stuff so your other products can work to full effect.



Hmmm but it's definitely more than just the sulphates? My current shampoo is a sulphate one and it's not stripping unless I lather multiple times or too frequently. But it by no means is specially moisturizing.

I was wondering if mineral deposits from hard water can play a role in strand roughness. Could that shampoo be chelating? Not that chelating shampoos such as ORS creamy aloe shampoo are moisturizing on my hair...

But I'm loving that idea of moisture from within. I'll try to get my hands on this shampoo somehow.

Anything else amazing from the same line?


----------



## NatrulyMe

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Amen and amen, sis.
> 
> Tagging @NatrulyMe.
> 
> NatrulyMe, here is the thread for those losing 100+ pounds: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/supporting-those-losing-100lbs-plus.110656/
> 
> Here is the current month's "31 Days of Awesome Progress" thread: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/october-2017-31-days-of-awesome-progress.824887/
> 
> You might prefer one over the other, neither, or both!
> 
> I know you will do it. That you've done it before is proof. I'm still trying to succeed at getting in 64 oz. of water a day. Lawd!  All I can do is INTEND, PLAN, make it as easy for myself as I possibly can to succeed and as hard as possible for myself to fail, do my best, and love myself whether I succeed or not each day at it. If I can FINALLY get disciplined about that, then so much will improve and I can add the next most beneficial thing.



Thanks, sis!
                            I ran across the thread of supporting those losing 100lbs + earlier and posted. Yet, I will check both threads out. Yes, it is going to be a struggle at the beginning (for the first couple of weeks)...I have way more weight to lose this time...Meanwhile, all I can do is try and never give up! This is all what we can do!!


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Been gone for ages, but not much has changed; I'm still the bun queen & I'm still scissor happy


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Alma Petra said:


> Hmmm but it's definitely more than just the sulphates? My current shampoo is a sulphate one and it's not stripping unless I lather multiple times or too frequently. But it by no means is specially moisturizing.
> 
> I was wondering if mineral deposits from hard water can play a role in strand roughness. Could that shampoo be chelating? Not that chelating shampoos such as ORS creamy aloe shampoo are moisturizing on my hair...
> 
> But I'm loving that idea of moisture from within. I'll try to get my hands on this shampoo somehow.
> 
> Anything else amazing from the same line?


I don't think it's chelating. The sulfate isn't even the first ingredient water is so it's very gentle. 

I know hard water can dry out your hair alot but I don't have hard water so never experienced the effects of it. From what I've heard it can make the hair rough. The minerals literally just sit on top of the hair preventing moisture from getting in.

I always lather twice and one week early into me using the nexxus shampoo I washed everyday for nearly a wk because I was trying out hairstyles and my hair was super moist even though I was technically putting it through the ringer

The first time I bought the shampoo I got it from ulta but it's way cheaper on amazon. At ulta I paid 13.99 for the small size but on amazon I got a liter for 14.99 so I say try amazon if you don't mind getting it online. If you want it on the ground ulta and I also heard costco sells it.

Their deep conditioner called nexxus humectress is awesome as well. Overall nexxus is a great salon brand. It use to be a big fave on here. They have really high quality stuff.


----------



## Evolving78

BronxJazzy said:


> I'm using nexxus therappe shampoo and it does the opposite of stripping to my hair. Since I've been using it my hair gets softer and softer every time I shampoo. Even before my dc my hair feels like butter using this stuff. My sulfate free shampoo was actually more stripping than this sulfate shampoo. I don't know how that is and it still boggles my mind now because the nexxus shampoo doesn't have cones or anything that would falsely make the hair feel soft.
> 
> It's an enigma


I use nothing but sulfates and all of my shampoos are more moisturizing than my non sulfate shampoos. They clean the hair and don't leave product on the hair like non sulfates do.


----------



## Alma Petra

BronxJazzy said:


> I don't think it's chelating. The sulfate isn't even the first ingredient water is so it's very gentle.
> 
> I know hard water can dry out your hair alot but I don't have hard water so never experienced the effects of it. From what I've heard it can make the hair rough. The minerals literally just sit on top of the hair preventing moisture from getting in.
> 
> I always lather twice and one week early into me using the nexxus shampoo I washed everyday for nearly a wk because I was trying out hairstyles and my hair was super moist even though I was technically putting it through the ringer
> 
> The first time I bought the shampoo I got it from ulta but it's way cheaper on amazon. At ulta I paid 13.99 for the small size but on amazon I got a liter for 14.99 so I say try amazon if you don't mind getting it online. If you want it on the ground ulta and I also heard costco sells it.
> 
> Their deep conditioner called nexxus humectress is awesome as well. Overall nexxus is a great salon brand. It use to be a big fave on here. They have really high quality stuff.



You are actually right. It's much cheaper on Amazon. Thank you so much for the tip, sis. I'll look into the conditioner as well (is it a co dictioner or a deep conditioner?) I read people here saying that the formula was changed.

What other products do you use on your hair to complement the moisturizing effects of the shampoo?


----------



## PJaye

whiteoleander91 said:


> That's good to hear because the products are a little pricey! thanks again!!



FYI, they're currently having a 40% off flash sale (use code SHOPNOW).  Plus, there's free shipping on all orders.


----------



## whiteoleander91

PJaye said:


> FYI, they're currently having a 40% off flash sale (use code SHOPNOW).  Plus, there's free shipping on all orders.


Thank you!!!

ETA I purchased 2 hair masks! I hope I like them, if I do I will have to try out the shampoo and conditioner someday, too. God is good bc I was in Ulta today eyeballing their products but decided to pass to wait for a sale like you said. Glad I did!! Thanks again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Colocha
Agree with @rileypak and @Aggie.

Also Seyani Butter and Kiwi Kiss.


----------



## PJaye

whiteoleander91 said:


> Thank you!!!



My pleasure.


----------



## Colocha

Thanks you all! 
@rileypak @Aggie @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ms.blue
I know you said you didn't care for Naturalicious Heavenly Hydration Grape Seed Mist.

I like it.  Maybe because it was "Free"? 

Not sure, but it's been working nicely for me.


----------



## Prettymetty

My regimen is really working for me. I skipped my September trim... I'm due for another trim in December unless I get scissor happy before then...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Alma Petra said:


> You are actually right. It's much cheaper on Amazon. Thank you so much for the tip, sis. I'll look into the conditioner as well (is it a co dictioner or a deep conditioner?) I read people here saying that the formula was changed.
> 
> What other products do you use on your hair to complement the moisturizing effects of the shampoo?



The conditioner is a dc and is very moisturizing from what I remember. The formula of the shampoo did change but I have only used the new version not the old. So it's the new one that I love. I haven't used the dc in a long time(I'm talking 9 yrs or more) so I don't know if they reformulated that as well.

I'm big on moisturizing products as a whole and have been using the same dc and leave in for the majority of my journey. I've strayed but always seem to find my way back to Myhoneychild honey hair mask and giovanni direct leave in. The MHC is a thinner consistancy unlike the Nexxus dc which some don't like but it's never done me wrong. There are no hidden proteins and it's all natural. I don't hear many people talk about her dc's so I don't know how popular they are but I love them.

I also always dc with heat for at least 30 min every time I wash(no matter how often I wash) which I think helps impart that nourishment back into my hair. Then I close the cuticles back by rinsing the dc out with cold water (don't know if that helps but I feel like I'm doing something by doing it). 

Actually the fact that I didn't change anything else in my reggie but the shampoo is the reason why I know it's the shampoo alone that has made the difference.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

shortdub78 said:


> I use nothing but sulfates and all of my shampoos are more moisturizing than my non sulfate shampoos. They clean the hair and don't leave product on the hair like non sulfates do.



So I guess the whole sulfates are the devil is a myth. It's not the sulfates it's finding the RIGHT sulfate shampoo for your hair needs.

It's the same as the whole naturals don't need protein myth.

I've been on this journey for prob a decade and am still learning new things about my hair everyday.


----------



## Saludable84

BronxJazzy said:


> So I guess the whole sulfates are the devil is a myth. It's not the sulfates it's finding the RIGHT sulfate shampoo for your hair needs.
> 
> It's the same as the whole naturals don't need protein myth.
> 
> I've been on this journey for prob a decade and am still learning new things about my hair everyday.



Nexxus has always been a good brand but the Therappe and Humectress have always been good. My only issue with them is that every 3-4 years, they change the formula of these products. Of course they change both to work together, but they always change. 

I used the old formula of both when I was transitioning and it really helped me a lot. Then they changed the formula, so I was fed up and moved on (because it’s change argh) but I always go back to it. I actually like Humectress now more than before. It’s really good. So I know the shampoo is good. 

I personally do not care whether a product has sulfates or not. If it works, it works and I heavy seal so I need all product washed off. 

I’ve thought this for a while, so I’m just going to say it: I think Therappe and Humectress had a good “relaxed” following because older formulas were well suited for “chemically treated” hair, meanwhile, newer formulas seems to be more simpler and have a balancing effect more suitable for “naturals”.  

Or maybe I’m just being my paranoid self


----------



## LushLox

BronxJazzy said:


> The conditioner is a dc and is very moisturizing from what I remember. The formula of the shampoo did change but I have only used the new version not the old. So it's the new one that I love. I haven't used the dc in a long time(I'm talking 9 yrs or more) so I don't know if they reformulated that as well.
> 
> I'm big on moisturizing products as a whole and have been using the same dc and leave in for the majority of my journey. I've strayed but always seem to find my way back to Myhoneychild honey hair mask and giovanni direct leave in. The MHC is a thinner consistancy unlike the Nexxus dc which some don't like but it's never done me wrong. There are no hidden proteins and it's all natural. I don't hear many people talk about her dc's so I don't know how popular they are but I love them.
> 
> I also always dc with heat for at least 30 min every time I wash(no matter how often I wash) which I think helps impart that nourishment back into my hair. *Then I close the cuticles back by rinsing the dc out with cold water (don't know if that helps but I feel like I'm doing something by doing it). *
> 
> Actually the fact that I didn't change anything else in my reggie but the shampoo is the reason why I know it's the shampoo alone that has made the difference.



I do this, not the most pleasant thing ever but I think it does help. My hair certainly is a lot shinier when I remember to cold rinse.



BronxJazzy said:


> So I guess the whole sulfates are the devil is a myth. It's not the sulfates it's finding the RIGHT sulfate shampoo for your hair needs.
> 
> It's the same as the whole naturals don't need protein myth.
> 
> I've been on this journey for prob a decade and am still learning new things about my hair everyday.



That's the most interesting thing about it, the constant learning. You can't really stand still...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Saludable84 said:


> Nexxus has always been a good brand but the Therappe and Humectress have always been good. My only issue with them is that every 3-4 years, they change the formula of these products. Of course they change both to work together, but they always change.
> 
> I used the old formula of both when I was transitioning and it really helped me a lot. Then they changed the formula, so I was fed up and moved on (because it’s change argh) but I always go back to it. I actually like Humectress now more than before. It’s really good. So I know the shampoo is good.
> 
> I personally do not care whether a product has sulfates or not. If it works, it works and I heavy seal so I need all product washed off.
> 
> I’ve thought this for a while, so I’m just going to say it: I think Therappe and Humectress had a good “relaxed” following because older formulas were well suited for “chemically treated” hair, meanwhile, newer formulas seems to be more simpler and have a balancing effect more suitable for “naturals”.
> 
> Or maybe I’m just being my paranoid self


Hmmm that's interesting. Maybe they realized the "transition" their core audience was making to natural instead of chemically treated and changed their products to follow suit. 

It makes me kinda leary though that they are constantly changing their formula. I am a creature of habit and hate when companies are inconsistant because most of the time it's not for the better. Hopefully if they do change the formula in the future it's to make their products better not worse with cheaper filler ingredients like other companies do.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

LushLox said:


> I do this, not the most pleasant thing ever but I think it does help. My hair certainly is a lot shinier when I remember to cold rinse.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most interesting thing about it, the constant learning. You can't really stand still...



I can't stand freezing cold water on me so I shampoo apply dc and detangle in the shower and then get out put my hot head on for a half an hr and rinse with cold water out of the shower.

I love that there's always something new to learn. It keeps the journey fresh and exciting. I've been at this for a good 10 yrs (I think) and through all those yrs I still know I'm just tipping the ice berg on what my hair can do.


----------



## vevster

I'm not into trying new brands right now. The current brands I use are constantly coming out with new stuff. I'm loving the hair conditioning cream from Jane Carter. I'm getting the condition and sculpt product today. It is supposed to seal the cuticle prior to using styling creams or mousses!


----------



## keranikki

Whole Foods beauty sale is killing my pockets! I just came in here to pick up my staples. Le sigh


----------



## imaginary

Counting down the days until I can take these here braids up outa my hair. They've been awesome, and maybe down in december I may feel the protective styling urge again. But I am ready to be reunited with my hair. Ready.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@BronxJazzy and @LushLox, thanks for the perspective of excitement about changes and new discoveries.

I think I have been focused a little too much on the concept of nailing a regimen down, or perhaps I've erroneously defined it as finding THE product combination, schedule, and technique.

I've been so concerned about not being a product or regimen hopper (ya know, like a church hopper ). Recently, though, I did a pretty good job of sticking to the same regimen and products, and while I felt more disciplined, I did not feel like my hair or results were my prize for doing so. In other words, my hair could still stand some improvement, because simply being repetitive/consistent does not earn unimprovable hair or anything. (I'm not knocking consistency, though!)

What has me excited is, like you said, CONTINUING to learn and make improvements.

Even if they turn out to be a fail, I am excited about where the Aveda products and consultation may take my hair and hair care. It's better going with the flow of the journey while listening to my hair versus trying to have and follow "hair journey rules."

Relaxing while exploring patiently is working. A month ago, I would have felt terrible for trialing a new brand. There wasn't freedom to feel excited about the possibilities. Now there's joy, ease, and a "well, let's see what it do" feel to trialing. I just need to improve my ability to remove trialed fails from the house!


----------



## Sharpened

I was enjoying daily oil rinses and then...












I have been fortunate to have time to shower and eat in the car.


----------



## Evolving78

Tuesday, or Wed is my next wash day. Counting down the days...


----------



## Sharpened




----------



## vevster

I have a 30% off CVS coupon I'm gonna clear the shelves of The Mane Choice cowash!!!


----------



## Saludable84

BronxJazzy said:


> Hmmm that's interesting. Maybe they realized the "transition" their core audience was making to natural instead of chemically treated and changed their products to follow suit.
> 
> It makes me kinda leary though that they are constantly changing their formula. I am a creature of habit and hate when companies are inconsistant because most of the time it's not for the better. Hopefully if they do change the formula in the future it's to make their products better not worse with cheaper filler ingredients like other companies do.



Each formula change results in less ingredients.


----------



## Sharpened

Found more gel encrusted in my hair. Into the trash Wetline goes.


----------



## Aggie

Sharpened said:


> Found more gel encrusted in my hair. Into the trash Wetline goes.


Oh dear I am so sorry to hear that hon. At least you tried it.


----------



## Alma Petra

Sharpened said:


> Found more gel encrusted in my hair. Into the trash Wetline goes.



OMG this is totally weird! Are you sure you didn't get the fake version of the gel?


----------



## Sharpened

Alma Petra said:


> OMG this is totally weird! Are you sure you didn't get the fake version of the gel?


I got it from Target, so it was fine. I am going to get the small jar of Eco Argan and another copolymer gel to see what happens. The Eco olive was fine, but my hair hates olive oil.


Aggie said:


> Oh dear I am so sorry to hear that hon. At least you tried it.


Thanks. I had planned to whip it with oil to see if that helped. I don't get this. Oh well...


----------



## Alma Petra

Sharpened said:


> I got it from Target, so it was fine. I am going to get the small jar of Eco Argan and another copolymer gel to see what happens. The Eco olive was fine, but my hair hates olive oil.
> 
> Thanks. I had planned to whip it with oil to see if that helped. I don't get this. Oh well...


Oh well! 
Have you ever tried KCCC?


----------



## Sharpened

Alma Petra said:


> Oh well!
> Have you ever tried KCCC?


Can't, allergy, but I do like the Mane Choice Biotin Gel. I just want a cheapie for regular use.


----------



## Alma Petra

Sharpened said:


> Can't, allergy, but I do like the Mane Choice Biotin Gel. I just want a cheapie for regular use.


Oh sorry to hear that!
Ecostyler used to be great on my hair too. I used both olive and crystal.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Saludable84 said:


> Each formula change results in less ingredients.


But does that change usually result in better or worse results to your hair?


----------



## Alma Petra

I suddenly ran out of my CRN Caramel Cowash and now I'm panicking a bit. I think that some time soon I am going to be promoting it to holy grail status. Are there any other fans of this product around here?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @BronxJazzy and @LushLox, thanks for the perspective of excitement about changes and new discoveries.
> 
> I think I have been focused a little too much on the concept of nailing a regimen down, or perhaps I've erroneously defined it as finding THE product combination, schedule, and technique.
> 
> I've been so concerned about not being a product or regimen hopper (ya know, like a church hopper ). Recently, though, I did a pretty good job of sticking to the same regimen and products, and while I felt more disciplined, I did not feel like my hair or results were my prize for doing so. In other words, my hair could still stand some improvement, because simply being repetitive/consistent does not earn unimprovable hair or anything. (I'm not knocking consistency, though!)
> 
> What has me excited is, like you said, CONTINUING to learn and make improvements.
> 
> Even if they turn out to be a fail, I am excited about where the Aveda products and consultation may take my hair and hair care. It's better going with the flow of the journey while listening to my hair versus trying to have and follow "hair journey rules."
> 
> Relaxing while exploring patiently is working. A month ago, I would have felt terrible for trialing a new brand. There wasn't freedom to feel excited about the possibilities. Now there's joy, ease, and a "well, let's see what it do" feel to trialing. I just need to improve my ability to remove trialed fails from the house!



Don't feel like you have to do anything that makes your journey less enjoyable. Don't feel bad about trying new things because I've found that's the only way you'll be able to find what your hair likes/doesn't like. As you learn your hair better it'll become easier to know pretty much off the bat whether a product will work/not work before even buying it. 

I still play around with products and if it wasn't for that I wouldn't have found my staples.

If there's anything I've learned on this journey is there are no rules on this journey.


----------



## shasha8685

Welp. It's official....my hair loves Eden BodyWorks products.

My curls POP whenever I use them.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Yesterday I had the urge to trim so I took out my twist one at a time combed it and pulled my hair straight between my pointer and thumb. Then trimmed where the ends were thin and raggedy. Twisted it back up and went to the next. 

Surprisingly I only lost around an inch all around. My hair felt amazing when I was done. I'm really excited to grow as much as I can between now and June. 

I'm going to protective style mostly and see where I'm at on the 6th of Nov. I measured and am an even 12 in at the nape and 14.5 at the front side twists.


----------



## Saludable84

@Alma Petra 

The Cantu root rinse just can’t be left on for too long. If I don’t use it and and wash it off within 5 minutes, my scalp is too clean and sometimes raw and gets itchy. Also, with komaza I have to use it weekly but with root rinse, I can skip a week. 

I don’t use anything on my scalp so that also makes a difference.


----------



## Saludable84

Yeah.... I’m just going to claim it. 

Waist length.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Yeah.... I’m just going to claim it.
> 
> Waist length.


Congrats!


----------



## LushLox

Saludable84 said:


> Yeah.... I’m just going to claim it.
> 
> Waist length.



Congratulations!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> Yeah.... I’m just going to claim it.
> 
> Waist length.


Congrats!


----------



## LushLox

Do you guys trim hair without heat? If so how do you do it?

I want to trim but I'd rather not use any heat. I'll have to try and get my hair as straight as possible while I air dry today.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

LushLox said:


> Do you guys trim hair without heat? If so how do you do it?
> 
> I want to trim but I'd rather not use any heat. I'll have to try and get my hair as straight as possible while I air dry today.



I've trimmed my hair twice with success without straightening. 

After washing and applying my leave in and sealant I put it in small twists and allow to dry. Then take out one twist at a time comb through and stretch in a downward angle between my thumb and pointer finger. Run my fingers down the length until it gets thin and trim the thin ends. Then retwist the section and move onto the next twist.

I've also trimmed my hair while the twists are in my hair by just stretching the ends and cutting where thin. Both worked very well and my hair was trimmed evenly. 

The second method was quicker/easier but the first way more accurate with getting all the thin ends off.

For my hair as long as it's stretched detangled and I work in small sections I don't need to straighten.


----------



## GGsKin

Saludable84 said:


> Yeah.... I’m just going to claim it.
> 
> Waist length.


Congratulations! @Saludable84


----------



## Chicoro

Sharpened said:


> I got it from Target, so it was fine. I am going to get the small jar of Eco Argan and another copolymer gel to see what happens. The Eco olive was fine, but my hair hates olive oil.
> 
> Thanks. I had planned to whip it with oil to see if that helped. I don't get this. Oh well...



I like how you know your hair. You listen to it and give it what it needs even if it requires extra effort and time. The brilliance and health of your beautiful hair reflect the wonderful care you give it. That takes lots of thought, analysis, time, patience and specialized knowledge.


----------



## Sharpened

Chicoro said:


> I like how you know your hair. You listen to it and give it what it needs even if it requires extra effort and time. The brilliance and health of your beautiful hair reflect the wonderful care you give it. That takes lots of thought, analysis, time, patience and specialized knowledge.


Thank you, sweetheart! Your theory about hair texture changing every 7 years... Yeah, there is something to that. This texture I got now is not the one I had 10 years ago. My edges are turning into 4c coils, too.


----------



## Chicoro

Sharpened said:


> Thank you, sweetheart! Your theory about hair texture changing every 7 years... Yeah, there is something to that. This texture I got now is not the one I had 10 years ago. My edges are turning into 4c coils, too.



Interesting! The key thing you may want to look to confirm is to see whether or not your hair texture swings back to the one you had before and how long it takes. That will determine whether or not it is a cycle. If it doesn't swing back, then it just may be a change. But I suspect you already know this and have inklings that what you are experiencing is truly a cyclical, texture change. 

Keep me posted!


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Congrats!





LushLox said:


> Congratulations!





KinksAndInk said:


> Congrats!





AbsyBlvd said:


> Congratulations! @Saludable84



Thanks ladies


----------



## victory777

So I used Kindred Butters Avocado and Babassu Conditioner as a detangler. Awesome as a detangler. It is very low po friendly!
So, it will be a Kindred Butters product day!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

1) I am too heavy handed with leave-ins and gels.

2) I haven't had another set of eyes on my hair in months, so I'm going to let this natural lady at the Aveda salon nearest me take a look. I'm going in with zero hopes that she knows anything. I've just been burned too many times. But it's free and she won't be doing anything to my hair, so it's all good.

The Aveda DCs are around 6 ounces. Pifff. I asked a rep about this, and explained that my ear length hair is really APL+ and that 6 ounces = 4 uses. Not good. The rep said, "But our product is concentrated and contains no filler, and you'll see you don't need as much."

*insert eye roll emoticon*


----------



## MileHighDiva

@YvetteWithJoy 
What happened?  Why aren't you going to your curly hair specialist anymore?  I recall, you were quite pleased with her work.


----------



## Saludable84

Two stories this week:

One work friend came in with a weird but cute bun. Her hair was just really frizzy. Someone asked if it was intentional and she said she was trying to not wear gel like me  at first I was offended and then I had her explain and she said that she wants to stop using gel on her entire head, focus on health and that I don’t wear gel (which I don’t unless doing a twist out) and that she figured I just used edge control. And that she needs to protective style so that’s why she wore the bun  I’m soooo not mad. 

Next, I gave another work friend half a jar (4oz) of QB BRBC, however, I let it sit on my desk for 2 days before giving it to her   When I opened the jar, I saw black dots in there and thought it was mold so I left it. Finally on Friday I told her and she looked in the jar and scooped them out and looked further in the jar. She said the pieces had texture and there were no more pieces further inside, so it wasn’t mold and thank you  I told her it was likely henna as the last time I used it, I did a henna treatment. I wasn’t expecting her to be so grateful and happy about it.


----------



## keranikki

Saludable84 said:


> Two stories this week:
> *She said the pieces had texture and there were no more pieces further inside, so it wasn’t mold and thank you  I told her it was likely henna as the last time I used it, I did a henna treatment. I wasn’t expecting her to be so grateful and happy about it.*



This is too funny, but when someone is in need of hair help…
Also, kudos to you for being an inspiration to your curly coworkers.


----------



## fifi134

I need to start setting reminders to oil my scalp during the week. I only seem to do so for my pre-poo/hot oil treatment and right after I wash my hair. There's no excuse to be this lazy 

My hair was a matted dry mess. I need to stop wearing the fro out. It's getting colder here so that will hopefully motivate me to just take the 20m to twist.


----------



## beauti

*@Saludable84 
*


----------



## Saludable84

keranikki said:


> This is too funny, but when someone is in need of hair help…
> Also, kudos to you for being an inspiration to your curly coworkers.


It was funny because I left it on my desk thinking it was mold but I already told her I bought it in for her. I thought she was going to give it back but nope. She started scooping it out, digging further and was happy. I was shocked lmao. 

Thank you, I try. It took me three years with the other one but I finally got her


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MileHighDiva said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> What happened?  Why aren't you going to your curly hair specialist anymore?  I recall, you were quite pleased with her work.



Thanks for asking.

I still like her. She's great. She's a DevaChan (sp?), stylist, but I have just ordered some Aveda products and want advice on which would perform best on my hair. So I'm going in to an Aveda salon. She won't be styling me.

The DevaChan stylist does not straighten to trim, and that's all I really desire to pay for at a salon now. But her wash and go's are bomb. 

P.S. I was trying to get on with a stylist known for growing natural hair to quite long lengths, but she isn't taking new clients.


----------



## Alma Petra

Saludable84 said:


> @Alma Petra
> 
> The Cantu root rinse just can’t be left on for too long. If I don’t use it and and wash it off within 5 minutes, my scalp is too clean and sometimes raw and gets itchy. Also, with komaza I have to use it weekly but with root rinse, I can skip a week.
> 
> I don’t use anything on my scalp so that also makes a difference.



Thank you for the response and congratulations on achieving waist length Saludable. I have ordered this root rinse and I'll be very careful to not let its caustic effects damage my scalp


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

This wash, I noticed that my hair is way thicker but not much growth since April. At least it got thicker. Maybe it'll grow by the end of the year.


----------



## Evolving78

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you for the response and congratulations on achieving waist length Saludable. I have ordered this root rinse and I'll be very careful to not let its caustic effects damage my scalp


It burned my daughter right away. I had to shampoo her hair twice to get her scalp to calm down. I threw that stuff in the garbage.


----------



## Alma Petra

shortdub78 said:


> It burned my daughter right away. I had to shampoo her hair twice to get her scalp to calm down. I threw that stuff in the garbage.



Oh no! *runs for the hills*


----------



## Nightingale

YvetteWithJoy said:


> P.S. I was trying to get on with a stylist known for growing natural hair to quite long lengths, but she isn't taking new clients.



Which stylist is this?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Nightingale said:


> Which stylist is this?



Oops! I'm just now seeing this. She's in Little Elm. When I get back home, I'll give you her info.


----------



## Colocha

Happy to say I'm figuring out perm rods.
For one, I can't mess with these with wet hair. And second, I need a Ton more.
I rod set my wet twists right after wash day and they dried about 80%. If I'd let them dry all the way I would've got the stretch I needed. I used most of the ones I had. If I were to set loose hair I'd likely need twice as many.


----------



## Saludable84

Alma Petra said:


> Oh no! *runs for the hills*


No. Just don’t leave it in for more than 5 minutes. I literally put it in and jump in the shower. It’s no different than vinegar really. Unless your scalp is really sensitive you should be fine.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Thanks babe! The service was great, but they still have some kinks to work out when it comes paying for your service(don't go if you're in a hurry). I think they're getting it together, because my wait wasn't as long as it was yesterday (went back for the $10 10 minute facial). The products that were used were Redken (shampoo and conditioner in light greenish bottle), Mizani products to flatiron (I think they were called Thermasmooth), and a holding spray, but I forgot what it was called.



They did a great job with your hair and it looks healthy and bouncy.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> It looks good, but personally I stay away from aloe based products.



Why, if I may ask?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Nightingale said:


> Which stylist is this?



Her name is Whitney Eaddy.
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/grandioseco

She's on styleseat.

I asked her for a recommended stylist until she could fit me in. She replied that she just doesn't know anyone that can do what she does, and a recommendation would make her partly responsible for my hair.

I was just asking for a decent stylist. Goodness. It bothers me slightly when black women don't support each other (other black stylists, for example). She won't see me, and she's a stylist who knows no other stylist deserving of business. It made me feel concerned for our hair.

Maybe that's her reality, though.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Her name is Whitney Eaddy.
> Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/grandioseco
> 
> She's on styleseat.
> 
> *I asked her for a recommended stylist until she could fit me in. She replied that she just doesn't know anyone that can do what she does, and a recommendation would make her partly responsible for my hair.*
> 
> I was just asking for a decent stylist. Goodness. It bothers me slightly when black women don't support each other (other black stylists, for example). She won't see me, and she's a stylist who knows no other stylist deserving of business. It made me feel concerned for our hair.
> 
> Maybe that's her reality, though.



I don’t disagree. 

I agree with your POV, however, if she refers you somewhere else and you have a bad experience, you’ll blame her for sending you there because she recommended her and you trusted her recommendation. I’ve had stylist’ (Black and non) who are very careful where they send you. I know women IRL who will refer you to a salon and tell you to only go to one person.


----------



## Evolving78

@Bad&Bougee
Aloe based products make my hair hard, stiff, and dry. It feels like protein overload. I don’t mind it being down further the ingredient list, but I’m still cautious.  It’s just like coconut oil.


----------



## Honey Bee

@YvetteWithJoy Maybe you could dilute your Aveda dc's with a little warm water (per use). 1. to stretch it cuz uh...  2. I'm not even lo po but I find my conditioners penetrate better when I do it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Maybe you could dilute your Aveda dc's with a little warm water (per use). 1. to stretch it cuz uh...  2. I'm not even lo po but I find my conditioners penetrate better when I do it.



 I like it. Good idea.


----------



## Honey Bee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I like it. Good idea.


Hth!

Also, yay, that's high praise coming from a Scorpio.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> @Bad&Bougee
> Aloe based products make my hair hard, stuff, and dry. It feels like protein overload. I don’t mind it being down further the ingredient list, but I’m still cautious.  It’s just like coconut oil.



Gotcha.  Thank you ma'am.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> Hth!
> 
> Also, yay, that's high praise coming from a Scorpio.





 Well, I'm going to try stretching it with CurlyProverbz oil first, but . . . idea received. 

Congratulations on APL, by the way.  Sexy honey bee!


----------



## Alma Petra

Saludable84 said:


> No. Just don’t leave it in for more than 5 minutes. I literally put it in and jump in the shower. It’s no different than vinegar really. Unless your scalp is really sensitive you should be fine.


Like vinegar? Hmmm. Do you think it truly has the ability to remove product build-up from the scalp?


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> No. Just don’t leave it in for more than 5 minutes. I literally put it in and jump in the shower. It’s no different than vinegar really. *Unless your scalp is really sensitive you should be fine*.


I agree. If your scalp is sensitive, a few minutes is really all you need.
While I don't do this every wash day, I've put it on and left it on for hours (naps happen ). But it doesn't adversely affect my scalp or hair when I do this. With that said, I will be switching it out for Pona when it gets cold. I'll add the Cantu back in for really sweaty/greasy days, otherwise it'll be back in rotation in the spring.


----------



## Saludable84

Alma Petra said:


> Like vinegar? Hmmm. Do you think it truly has the ability to remove product build-up from the scalp?


Yes. It does. Which is why it can be too strong for my scalp.


----------



## melahnee

my hair has been all over the place lately. just freakin wild and crazy looking. and so uneven. oh well lol. haven't had an all around trim since june, don't really feel ready for one. 
my hair feels so so nice without all the bleaching I was doing. I've only dyed it with a demi twice because the color under starts showing all brassy and it's horrid, especially with the roots. still don't regret my color journey. was so fun and I will probably do it again when I grow my hair all the way out. I miss my highlighted hair! I also miss having different shades like every month  sounds like hair suicide but mine survived.


----------



## Anaisin

I wanted to try As I Am Long and Luxe line but it was literally only 2 things left at Sally's. They had it Buy 2 get 1 free. 

Also I see they have made their price labels for the new Mielle products but they don't have them in yet.

I ended up getting the Mane Choice Egyptian conditioner, oil and gel. I love the smell of these


----------



## Alma Petra

Saludable84 said:


> Yes. It does. Which is why it can be too strong for my scalp.


I'm sold. I'll just remove build up and wash it out quick. Everybody says that build up can clog the follicles up and cause increased shedding. I'd do anything to try and decrease my crazy shedding. Unfortunately I haven't yet found a shampoo that I can use on my scalp with every wash that will not strip my hair, so I'll go for this root rinse. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Saludable84

Alma Petra said:


> I'm sold. I'll just remove build up and wash it out quick. Everybody says that build up can clog the follicles up and cause increased shedding. I'd do anything to try and decrease my crazy shedding. Unfortunately I haven't yet found a shampoo that I can use on my scalp with every wash that will not strip my hair, so I'll go for this root rinse. Fingers crossed.


Clogged follicles can actually decrease growth a bit. How much shedding do you get? Maybe it’s normal? I can’t recommend a shampoo, but you can try a tea rinse or garlic to reduce the shedding.


----------



## Alma Petra

Saludable84 said:


> Clogged follicles can actually decrease growth a bit. How much shedding do you get? Maybe it’s normal? I can’t recommend a shampoo, but you can try a tea rinse or garlic to reduce the shedding.


Oh its horrendous. My hair is thinning and I have very sparse edges. I had normalised shedding in around March, April and May (I don't know why) and then it was back to bad (incidentally coinciding with the introduction of new products: As I am cowash and Palmer's cowash but I don't think I can blame them for something that had been on for years)  

I currently have to wash and comb every other day just to be able to keep up with the shed hairs or else they will tangle my hair up badly. I have tried caffeine on the scalp, vitamin e oil, garlic oil in the past and I now take garlic pills, etc etc. I have put myself on things like minoxidil, spironolactone, topical betamethasone, you name it. Nothing works. Guess I just have to enjoy my hair while it lasts and before it's all gone.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Alma Petra said:


> Oh its horrendous. My hair is thinning and I have very sparse edges. I had normalised shedding in around March, April and May (I don't know why) and then it was back to bad (incidentally coinciding with the introduction of new products: As I am cowash and Palmer's cowash but I don't think I can blame them for something that had been on for years)
> 
> I currently have to wash and comb every other day just to be able to keep up with the shed hairs or else they will tangle my hair up badly. I have tried caffeine on the scalp, vitamin e oil, garlic oil in the past and I now take garlic pills, etc etc. I have put myself on things like minoxidil, spironolactone, topical betamethasone, you name it. Nothing works. Guess I just have to enjoy my hair while it lasts and before it's all gone.


Have you been checked out at the doc and got bloodword done? It could be a deficiency.


----------



## Alma Petra

BronxJazzy said:


> Have you been checked out at the doc and got bloodword done? It could be a deficiency.



Thanks yeah I have. I had low ferritin and vitamin D but correcting them did nothing to help. All the other tests were okay. Must be a combination of an autoimmune and a female pattern alopecia I guess.


----------



## Saludable84

Alma Petra said:


> Thanks yeah I have. I had low ferritin and vitamin D but correcting them did nothing to help. All the other tests were okay. Must be a combination of an autoimmune and a female pattern alopecia I guess.


Have you had your thyroid checked?


----------



## Alma Petra

Saludable84 said:


> Have you had your thyroid checked?


A thousand times. It always comes back normal. But I kept checking it because I always feel cold, colder than the people around me. You reminded me. I was planning to start myself on a low dose of thyroxine to test if I have subclinical hypothyroidism but I wasn't thinking about my hair and I just forgot the idea after I bought an electric blanket and more clothes to layer up.
Maybe I'll still do it but for the hair. Dunno, a shot in the dark.


----------



## Saludable84

Alma Petra said:


> A thousand times. It always comes back normal. But I kept checking it because I always feel cold, colder than the people around me. You reminded me. I was planning to start myself on a low dose of thyroxine to test if I have subclinical hypothyroidism but I wasn't thinking about my hair and I just forgot the idea after I bought an electric blanket and more clothes to layer up.
> Maybe I'll still do it but for the hair. Dunno, a shot in the dark.


I know you said you took vitamin d and iron, but I would still recommend the vitamin and mineral, just ones that are food grade. You can try thyroxine or placing a drop of iodine on your arm and seeing how the body absorbs it. Just suggestions. I don’t want you coming to find me. When I had thinning hair, it was my thyroid. You could ask to have the numbers compared to the “normal” scale. I remember when I was “slightly anemic”, my doctor had me coming to see her constantly, just for me to find out I was like 0.1 below normal. To me that’s nothing; taking iron makes me how after two pills. But with my thyroid, it made a difference.


----------



## Evolving78

Alma Petra said:


> A thousand times. It always comes back normal. But I kept checking it because I always feel cold, colder than the people around me. You reminded me. I was planning to start myself on a low dose of thyroxine to test if I have subclinical hypothyroidism but I wasn't thinking about my hair and I just forgot the idea after I bought an electric blanket and more clothes to layer up.
> Maybe I'll still do it but for the hair. Dunno, a shot in the dark.


It could be a circulation issue. I’m always cold.


----------



## NatrulyMe

I am feeling better today. Day 1 down successfully in eating healthy. I just need to learn drink more water (drank 3 of the 16.9 oz bottles water). Still, I feel good in getting started. Also, I moisturize my hair earlier tonight. I planned to do a deep conditioner tomorrow if not Wednesday night.


----------



## Colocha

Took the PuffCuff out of my hair since I realized I can do the same wrap around bun without it using the same silk scrunchie I use with it. My only concern is whether the middle of my hair will get tangled now.


----------



## KiangaziNyota

I think I'm grazing MBL but it doesn't feel like it. My hair is thickening up thanks to a consistent hair regimen at the roots (I had a lot of breakage there) but I guess I'm getting impatient with wanting a fuller look to my hair. I also found my hair scissors so I can trim consistently again!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My Jakeala Shiloh Hair Balm arrived today. OMG. The scent.


----------



## lavaflow99

This natural thing has unearthed my PJism!!  Something I haven't experienced in years since I started my hair journey (as relaxed).  I feel like I'm buying new products to try every week! Sigh...**huffs out of thread**


----------



## curlyTisME

Been wearing my hair straight these last few weeks. I need to invest in a new cotton pillowcase for babygirl and I. 

Might reup on some Manetabolism too.


----------



## LushLox

Those iron tablets are horrible. The things it does to your stools. 

I don't take as many as my doctor has prescribed, because my supplements have iron in them and I don't want to overtake on iron.

I stopped taking them for a while because I was simply fed up of it. Then I woke up one morning and I could barely stay on my feet. As I did my commute into work I was scared to get on the train because I thought I was going to faint. I started back on the tablets the same day. It's a deficiency that's not to be underestimated and it wreaks havoc on the hair, well it did on mine.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LushLox said:


> Those iron tablets are horrible. The things it does to your stools.
> 
> I don't take as many as my doctor has prescribed, because my supplements have iron in them and I don't want to overtake on iron.
> 
> I stopped taking them for a while because I was simply fed up of it. Then I woke up one morning and I could barely stay on my feet. As I did my commute into work I was scared to get on the train because I thought I was going to faint. I started back on the tablets the same day. It's a deficiency that's not to be underestimated and it wreaks havoc on the hair, well it did on mine.



I take SlowFe. It's a slow release iron pill that is gentle. I haven't noticed any stools issues with it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@cutiepiebabygirl, what was the Mielle Organics (I think) product that you recently mentioned as moisturizing to your hair like or better than Oyin Hair Dew?

Thanks in advance, cutiepiebabygirl (Every time I see your name, I hear the intro music and beginning words to "Sugar Pie Honey Bunch.") . . .

*hums "You know I lo-ove you-ooouu. I can't help myself, I love you and nobody else . . ."*


----------



## LushLox

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I take SlowFe. It's a slow release iron pill that is gentle. I haven't noticed any stools issues with it.



I'm on the hardcore tablets as my doctor is insistent that I take them.


----------



## nerdography

So, I've been contemplating doing a midweek wash. And since I was off yesterday for a dental appointment I decided to try it out. I washed my hair at the time I usually get home, which is 5:00pm. I used Okay Shea Ultra Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioner (I normally use ORS Creamy Aloe and Aussie 3 Minute), but I kept the rest of my routine the same and let my hair air dry. My hair was completely dry by 9:00pm and I go to bed at 10:00pm.

So, I think I'll add the midweek wash and see how my hair benefits. So far, I'm happy with the results.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @cutiepiebabygirl, what was the Mielle Organics (I think) product that you recently mentioned as moisturizing to your hair like or better than Oyin Hair Dew?
> 
> Thanks in advance, cutiepiebabygirl (Every time I see your name, I hear the intro music and beginning words to "Sugar Pie Honey Bunch.") . . .
> 
> *hums "You know I lo-ove you-ooouu. I can't help myself, I love you and nobody else . . ."*




I forget what my screen name is...LOL. I low-key hate it now, made it almost 10 years ago!

It is the Mielle Organics Organic White Peony Ultra Moisturizing Leave-In Conditioner .


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I found 2 old giftcards from Target in the amount of $47 dollars total.

What (black owned) hair products  do you ladies  think I should purchase?

I would like a moisturizing conditioner and maybe a styler pudding/cream or whatever.


----------



## Evolving78

SuchMagnificance said:


> I found 2 old giftcards from Target in the amount of $47 dollars total.
> 
> What (black owned) hair products  do you ladies  think I should purchase?
> 
> I would like a moisturizing conditioner and maybe a styler pudding/cream or whatever.


I would go with Mane Choice for conditioning.


----------



## Britt

Part of me is really toying with the idea of a big chop this go around. 
Right now I'm in braids and plan to rock out with braids for a while. 
The issue is, part of me wants to just be free and easy breezy with a big chop but then the practical part of me is like I'll get bored with it, might feel naked, etc etc. I'll be annoyed by the grow out process. I just like the look and chicness of a good chop or a tapered cut. Ehh I have time to see what I'll end up choosing.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hi y'all, I'm throwing a lot of stuff in the garbage. I came across four tubes of Virgin Hair Fertilizer(unopened) and a can of Ouidad Whipped Curls Styling Primer 8.5 oz (used once did not like it). The primer cost me $22.00.

Does any body here want these for free? If so I'll send them.


----------



## keranikki

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Hi y'all, I'm throwing a lot of stuff in the garbage. I came across four tubes of Virgin Hair Fertilizer(unopened) and a can of Ouidad Whipped Curls Styling Primer 8.5 oz (used once did not like it). The primer cost me $22.00.
> 
> Does any body here want these for free? If so I'll send them.



Sounds interesting, I'll take them off your hands.


----------



## halee_J

Soooo I didnt get to wash my hair yesterday...And its like mission impossible to wash in the week. I’ll have to stretch it till at least Friday evening. Needless to say my scalp is not pleased


----------



## I Am So Blessed

keranikki said:


> Sounds interesting, I'll take them off your hands.



Great! Just inbox me where to send them and they are yours!

Thank you so much, I just didn't feel right about throwing them away!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

These are what you will be receiving just to give you a visual. The tubes are unopened. and the Ouidad was used once, but I did not like it. It is 85% full.

@keranikki


----------



## Smiley79

When wash day is still a chore post big chop.
Please explain why it's been almost 2 weeks since washing/DCing my hair....I have about 2 inches of hair. How lazy can I be not to wash a couple tiny inches of hair?


----------



## LushLox

I woke up to air dried hair that didn't dry. Oh well it went up in a bun and that was that.

It's getting noticeably longer to dry now, I'll have to start the process much earlier.


----------



## Anaisin

Her hair is nice


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I chose to forget about my hair and it worked! I have not even seen my hair for a while. I have been wearing hats and when I get home I take off the hat and throw on a scarf immediately without thinking. Now I miss it, it feels good to miss it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Anaisin said:


> Her hair is nice


She could have done that with just grease and water LOL.
Eta: Yes her hair is the bomb.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

RIGHT?!!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @cutiepiebabygirl, what was the Mielle Organics (I think) product that you recently mentioned as moisturizing to your hair like or better than Oyin Hair Dew?
> 
> Thanks in advance, cutiepiebabygirl (Every time I see your name, I hear the intro music and beginning words to "Sugar Pie Honey Bunch.") . . .
> 
> *hums "You know I lo-ove you-ooouu. I can't help myself, I love you and nobody else . . ."*



Many thanks, @cutiepiebabygirl.

You can now change your username once!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@YvetteWithJoy  Hi! did you try the grease yet?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  Hi! did you try the grease yet?



It took over 3 weeks to arrive and so just got here a few days ago. I haven't yet tried it but will very soon. It smells HEAVENLY. I put just a little on my edges this morning. Next time I plan to twist with it. I think I'm going to like it better than butter maybe!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It took over 3 weeks to arrive and so just got here a few days ago. I haven't yet tried it but will very soon. It smells HEAVENLY. I put just a little on my edges this morning. Next time I plan to twist with it. I think I'm going to like it better than butter maybe!



Alright!!


----------



## halee_J

Mango butter is


----------



## keranikki

halee_J said:


> Mango butter is



I agree. I'm going to use this next to make hair cream. Shea is too heavy for my hair.


----------



## Sharpened

Search and I are not getting along, so I am going to post this here before I forget. Currently, the three oils that produce little-to-no film on the hair during oil rinsing (non-sealing) are pumpkin, wheat germ, and babassu, in that order. If there are others, please let me know.


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> Search and I are not getting along, so I am going to post this here before I forget. Currently, the three oils that produce little-to-no film on the hair during oil rinsing (non-sealing) are pumpkin, wheat germ, and babassu, in that order. If there are others, please let me know.


I think grapeseed and jojoba. Some people use grapeseed oil on their face to lock in moisture. 
That oil is very drying to me. Grapes are not moisturizing anyway... lol nutty and fatty oils are better to seal in moisture, but yes they do leave a film.


----------



## Sharpened

shortdub78 said:


> I think grapeseed and jojoba. Some people use grapeseed oil on their face to lock in moisture.
> That oil is very drying to me. Grapes are not moisturizing anyway... lol nutty and fatty oils are better to seal in moisture, but yes they do leave a film.


Jojoba stripped my hair, very light film. My sebum is more sealing than that crap. I have to try grapeseed again.


----------



## Britt

Anaisin said:


> Her hair is nice


She has beautiful hair !!!!


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> Jojoba stripped my hair, very light film. My sebum is more sealing than that crap. I have to try grapeseed again.


I wouldn’t bother with grapeseed oil again either. I can’t  do those two oils. They dry my hair out.


----------



## Sharpened

shortdub78 said:


> I wouldn’t bother with grapeseed oil again either. I can’t  do those two oils. They dry my hair out.


That is probably why I cannot fully remember why I stopped using it. I think it did nothing for me.


----------



## Prettymetty

It's wash day


----------



## NatrulyMe

Just wash and deep condition my hair last night (I supposedly did it wednesday night, but I was not in a good mood). Also, I've been wearing braids lately.


----------



## keranikki

shortdub78 said:


> I wouldn’t bother with grapeseed oil again either. I can’t  do those two oils. They dry my hair out.



I've used grapeseed to remove makeup. I don't care for either oils in my hair or to moisturize anything. I get better use out of sunflower, sweet almond, and tamanu. These are my go to.


----------



## keranikki

The Whole Foods near me has a section of misc. products that are "50% off the marked price". Sooooo, Acure Citris Ginger Argan Oil was marked down to $9.74. I looked at some reviews of the product, checked expiration range, then checked the dates on the bottles. All of them were expired. Smelled each oil and none of them went rancid yet, so I felt it was still a good buy for $4.37.   Don't judge me. 
(Yes, I'm one of those people that use items after the expiration date, except for food. That's just nasty.)
Why did they try to charge me full price! The cashier called for assistance, assistance took too long, he gives them to me for $4.50 each (I didn't argue), I paid for my items, and proceeded to leave. Assistance finally shows and states that the lowest price on the bottle ($9.74) was the sale price. That is not what the sign said! Anyhoo, since I already paid, I got to keep my products at the reduced price. 

I gave a whole soliloquy to say that I saved some money.


----------



## Miss_C

I flat ironed my hair today using the roundbrush technique during the blow dry. I got my hair straighter than it has ever been at my own hands. So exciting! If y'all only knew how long it took before I got decent at this... 

And I'm full APL. Just a few more inches to BSL. I'm not nearly as obsessed with this as I used to be so I'm not in a rush to get there but it's just a few inches away and cool to see this come to pass.


----------



## imaginary

Sharpened said:


> Jojoba stripped my hair, very light film. My sebum is more sealing than that crap. I have to try grapeseed again.



OMG. I've never considered this. I think I need to do an experiment with using it alone for a couple weeks because I've always felt the need to mix it with other oils. I definitely know I can't remoisturize with it. The entire concept of an oil being stripping is blowing my mind right now.



shortdub78 said:


> I wouldn’t bother with grapeseed oil again either. I can’t  do those two oils. They dry my hair out.



I only ever use mine layered under DC because, again, it doesn't work when my hair needs moisture.


----------



## keranikki

Ugh! It's wash day and I'm feeling utterly lazy. I've been up since 0730 and I've accomplished nothing. Le sigh.


----------



## PJaye

I put this stuff on my hair at midnight.  It's now almost 1:30pm and I still haven't rinsed it out yet.


----------



## fifi134

A hair snagged on my sweater the other day. While I should be annoyed, I'm happy because it means my hairs getting longer


----------



## sgold04

I'm in crochet Senegalese twists now. Work is extremely busy and I don't foresee it dying down anytime soon, so I'll most like stay in long term protective styles for the next 7 months (crochet braids or Ghana braids) I do have weddings to attend in December and February and I want to straighten, so those will be my break periods. My hair is colored, but I'm not sure if I should bother with touch ups until I'm wearing my hair out on a more regular basis again.


----------



## vevster

20% of entire purchase at Sally's

4 Aphogee treatment packs
Buy 2 get one free at As I Am so....
1 coconut cowash
1 Long and Luxe Shampoo smells like grapefruit
1 Long and Luxe Conditioner
1 Shea Moisture Manuka Honey and Mafura Oil rinse out conditioner
1 Camille Rose Sweet Ginger Cleansing Rinse

I think I'm good until black friday where I will get staples only....


----------



## Saludable84

I can barely go in target these days and not go in the hair section. I’ve been restraining but still....

Then a trusted junkie tells me to try oyin whipped pudding. I don’t need nothing. Nothing. But the way my curiosity be set up. And the way satisfaction is set up. 

 Between @rileypak and real life, y’all get on my nerves.


----------



## Anaisin

Didn't realize she was growing out her cut. Last video I saw was her diy Deva cut


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> Between @rileypak and real life, y’all get on my nerves.


----------



## Saludable84

Anaisin said:


> Didn't realize she was growing out her cut. Last video I saw was her diy Deva cut


Was it good?


----------



## Colocha

I stretched out a section of my hair in the back because it was sitting at SL looking stretched. I was scared all my hair broke off in my sleep.
Nah. Still MBL. Shrinkage just has me looking baldheaded.


----------



## Sosa

Bought some flaxseed and wanna try making that gel tomorrow


----------



## Evolving78

fifi134 said:


> A hair snagged on my sweater the other day. While I should be annoyed, I'm happy because it means my hairs getting longer


I cringe when that happens..


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My regimen is FINALLY getting to the stage wherein I don't want to NOT do it, if that makes any sense. I don't want to lack any of the steps, and I don't want to miss out on most products in my designed regimen. Yay!


----------



## LushLox

Saludable84 said:


> I can barely go in target these days and not go in the hair section. I’ve been restraining but still....
> 
> Then a trusted junkie tells me to try oyin whipped pudding. I don’t need nothing. Nothing. But the way my curiosity be set up. And the way satisfaction is set up.
> 
> Between @rileypak and real life, y’all get on my nerves.



I nearly choked on my tea reading this, I feel the same way sometimes! 

Lmao @ "trusted junkie"


----------



## LavenderMint

Wish has some really cute headwraps. I just wish more of the styles came in basic colors. Tip: don’t get the ones with three short corners hanging down- they look like floral du-rags. 
Thinking about when it cools down more, I also purchased a sinar tichel and hope to use the design to create a pattern for me to make more. 
Headwraps make winter protective styling a lot more fun.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to wash my hair and do a roller set of some sort...but I really don't feel like it...so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## imaginary

I need a trim. So I guess I'm straightening my hair either today or tomorrow. Probably today. I was thinking to do an overnight DC, but my scalp really hates being wet overnight.


----------



## Evolving78

MeaWea said:


> Wish has some really cute headwraps. I just wish more of the styles came in basic colors. Tip: don’t get the ones with three short corners hanging down- they look like floral du-rags.
> Thinking about when it cools down more, I also purchased a sinar tichel and hope to use the design to create a pattern for me to make more.
> Headwraps make winter protective styling a lot more fun.


I got a lot of scarves, so I will be right with you this winter.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

https://blackdoctor.org/470909/7-reasons-to-stop-using-coconut-oil-and-shea-butter-on-your-hair/

Has anyone seen this article about the disasters of using coconut oil and Shea butters?  Kinda makes sense - please take look.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My regimen is FINALLY getting to the stage wherein I don't want to NOT do it, if that makes any sense. I don't want to lack any of the steps, and I don't want to miss out on most products in my designed regimen. Yay!



Your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!!



It's a wig! Thanks! I put pics in the Everyday Hair thread.


----------



## Alma Petra

Bad&Bougee said:


> https://blackdoctor.org/470909/7-reasons-to-stop-using-coconut-oil-and-shea-butter-on-your-hair/
> 
> Has anyone seen this article about the disasters of using coconut oil and Shea butters?  Kinda makes sense - please take look.



Hmmm almost all her 7 points can apply to any oil/butter or oil-based product. They are all not water and are not water soluble. They are sealants. They (partially) block water from entering and exiting, but not completely. You cannot completely depend on your oil (be it coconut or shea or otherwise) to block humidity from frizzing your style and making it huge upon contact. They can (almost) all cause buildup, and you can be heavy-handed with each and everyone of them. It is for all these reasons above that people wash their hair once or twice per week, to remoisturize with water, remove buildup and reset the style to eliminate frizz. In my opinion coconut oil isn't particularly heavy. I think shea butter is heavy. But is it too heavy for your hair? This depends on your hair type and porosity, on how much shea butter you use and in which form: raw, mixed with oil, whipped and fluffy, as an ingredient in a commercial product, etc.

All of us should watch out for signs of buildup no matter what oil-based product we use. You can compare coconut oil and shea butter to other oils on your hair and see how they fare. If your hair hates them, then it does but I don't think that this is by any means universal.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> https://blackdoctor.org/470909/7-reasons-to-stop-using-coconut-oil-and-shea-butter-on-your-hair/
> 
> Has anyone seen this article about the disasters of using coconut oil and Shea butters?  Kinda makes sense - please take look.


I can’t use coconut oil because of how it behaves on my hair and shea butter is too heavy. And since I use other oils, I wash (shampoo) my hair 2x a week. I don’t understand  using a bunch of oils and then not using a shampoo to remove them from the hair and scalp. People won’t use cones, but will use oil that creates the same build up.


----------



## Alma Petra

Saludable84 said:


> I know you said you took vitamin d and iron, but I would still recommend the vitamin and mineral, just ones that are food grade. You can try thyroxine or placing a drop of iodine on your arm and seeing how the body absorbs it. Just suggestions. I don’t want you coming to find me. When I had thinning hair, it was my thyroid. You could ask to have the numbers compared to the “normal” scale. I remember when I was “slightly anemic”, my doctor had me coming to see her constantly, just for me to find out I was like 0.1 below normal. To me that’s nothing; taking iron makes me how after two pills. But with my thyroid, it made a difference.



Thank you Saludable. I take one of these hair and nail multivitamins in addition to my iron and vitamin D.

My thyroid test numbers are usually fairly normal and not borderline but I still want to try this so I have started myself on a small dose of thyroxine. Today is day 4 and so far I haven't noticed any side effects. So it doesn't look like I'll be coming to find you lol. Let's hope that this makes a positive difference.



shortdub78 said:


> It could be a circulation issue. I’m always cold.


I was wondering why my circulation would be sluggish all over and I thought that it might be my thyroid but the tests always came back normal. Still I'm on thyroxine now. Let's see if it will help with the coldness.


----------



## Rocky91

So I totally agree with men being visual and all, I typically sleep pretty cute. But honestly sometimes these negroes do. Not. Care. I had a head full of flexirods looking crazy and this man was like "so? It's kinda cute. Let's get it cracking."


----------



## Saludable84

Rocky91 said:


> So I totally agree with men being visual and all, I typically sleep pretty cute. But honestly sometimes these negroes do. Not. Care. I had a head full of flexirods looking crazy and this man was like "so? It's kinda cute. Let's get it cracking."


Get him a glass of water.


----------



## Evolving78

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you Saludable. I take one of these hair and nail multivitamins in addition to my iron and vitamin D.
> 
> My thyroid test numbers are usually fairly normal and not borderline but I still want to try this so I have started myself on a small dose of thyroxine. Today is day 4 and so far I haven't noticed any side effects. So it doesn't look like I'll be coming to find you lol. Let's hope that this makes a positive difference.
> 
> 
> I was wondering why my circulation would be sluggish all over and I thought that it might be my thyroid but the tests always came back normal. Still I'm on thyroxine now. Let's see if it will help with the coldness.


I have a condition where if I get cold, I develop purple lines all over my ankles and calves. I develop swelling too.  My hands and feet stay cold all of the time.  I literally can’t handle the cold. I sit in front of space heaters.


----------



## Alma Petra

shortdub78 said:


> I have a condition where if I get cold, I develop purple lines all over my ankles and calves. I develop swelling too.  My hands and feet stay cold all of the time.  I literally can’t handle the cold. I sit in front of space heaters.



Oh I'm sorry. Is that a form of Raynaud's? I hope that you are managing well...

For me I feel cold all over when everybody else is warm and happy. Granted my hands and feet are cold most of the time but my arteries do not narrow or anything. That's why I was thinking low thyroid.


----------



## Sharpened

Bad&Bougee said:


> https://blackdoctor.org/470909/7-reasons-to-stop-using-coconut-oil-and-shea-butter-on-your-hair/
> 
> Has anyone seen this article about the disasters of using coconut oil and Shea butters?  Kinda makes sense - please take look.


Yup, I have read it. Clarifying and using them in rotation with other oils will solve those problems.


----------



## Evolving78

Alma Petra said:


> Oh I'm sorry. Is that a form of Raynaud's? I hope that you are managing well...
> 
> For me I feel cold all over when everybody else is warm and happy. Granted my hands and feet are cold most of the time but my arteries do not narrow or anything. That's why I was thinking low thyroid.





Alma Petra said:


> Oh I'm sorry. Is that a form of Raynaud's? I hope that you are managing well...
> 
> For me I feel cold all over when everybody else is warm and happy. Granted my hands and feet are cold most of the time but my arteries do not narrow or anything. That's why I was thinking low thyroid.


Something very similar. Livedo reticularis/vasculitis


----------



## keranikki

Saludable84 said:


> Get him a glass of water.



I'm too through


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Sharpened said:


> Yup, I have read it. Clarifying and using them in rotation with other oils will solve those problems.



Ok, good.  Because I forgot I was giving some and wanted to try it.  Will use sparingly and see how it goes.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It's a wig! Thanks! I put pics in the Everyday Hair thread.



You got it laid though.  Will take a look at the thread.


----------



## Saludable84

Bad&Bougee said:


> https://blackdoctor.org/470909/7-reasons-to-stop-using-coconut-oil-and-shea-butter-on-your-hair/
> 
> Has anyone seen this article about the disasters of using coconut oil and Shea butters?  Kinda makes sense - please take look.



This is why shampoo is important. Also, coconut oil can build inside the hair while shea can build on the hair.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Alma Petra said:


> Hmmm almost all her 7 points can apply to any oil/butter or oil-based product. They are all not water and are not water soluble. They are sealants. They (partially) block water from entering and exiting, but not completely. You cannot completely depend on your oil (be it coconut or shea or otherwise) to block humidity from frizzing your style and making it huge upon contact. They can (almost) all cause buildup, and you can be heavy-handed with each and everyone of them. It is for all these reasons above that people wash their hair once or twice per week, to remoisturize with water, remove buildup and reset the style to eliminate frizz. In my opinion coconut oil isn't particularly heavy. I think shea butter is heavy. But is it too heavy for your hair? This depends on your hair type and porosity, on how much shea butter you use and in which form: raw, mixed with oil, whipped and fluffy, as an ingredient in a commercial product, etc.
> 
> All of us should watch out for signs of buildup no matter what oil-based product we use. You can compare coconut oil and shea butter to other oils on your hair and see how they fare. If your hair hates them, then it does but I don't think that this is by any means universal.



I LOVE butters but coconut anything irritates my scalp to no end (I agree, I too do not consider it to be heavy).  I was so looking forward to using the raw Shea butter because I like for my hair to a have a little coating.  IDK why because my hair can't breathe but it shines like a 100 watt bulb and it makes my hair lay perfectly. 

Maybe I should invest in a whipped Shea butter, preferably a whipped mango Shea butter (@halee_J seems to be head over heels with Mango butter and has piqued my curiosity) and see if that reacts better with my hair.  What do you think @Alma Petra, my hair is considered high porosity so would whipped be ok?  Or anyone who would like to respond.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Saludable84 said:


> This is why shampoo is important. Also, coconut oil can build inside the hair while shea can build on the hair.



Inside the hair?  Interesting........


----------



## Saludable84

Bad&Bougee said:


> Inside the hair?  Interesting........


Yes. Coconut oil can penetrate the hair shaft and build up in the hair. It can have protein effects even though it isn’t. Those with LoPo hair like myself can’t really use coconut oil because it hardens and breaks the hair over time. It will also block moisture. That’s why I avoid it. Avocado oil is a good option for HiPo hair because it’s smoothing, but I can’t use it. 

Shea Butter isn’t a bad Butter to use but it needs to be cleansed often. It can leave a moisture blocking film. Which is why I kinda avoid Shea Butter in shampoos. When I used the SM JBCO shampoo, I liked it but had to clarify more often. 

Any butter or oil you use will cause build up, so you just have to go with those that will agree most with your hair. My hair is thick (strands) and dense, so light Butters and oils don’t do much for me. Heavier ones seal better and since my hair holds moisture well, I only have to wash once a week.


----------



## shasha8685

Winter is coming.

I need someone around here that can do crochet braids. There will be a month or 2 where I need to hide my hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My regimen is FINALLY getting to the stage wherein I don't want to NOT do it, if that makes any sense. I don't want to lack any of the steps, and I don't want to miss out on most products in my designed regimen. Yay!


Such a great place to be in your hair journey.
By the way, I noticed you changed your Avi! Are you still marathon training? Looks like you've also come out of lurk mode because I've been seeing you post a lot. How's the marathon training going @YvetteWithJoy ?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Such a great place to be in your hair journey.
> By the way, I noticed you changed your Avi! Are you still marathon training? Looks like you've also come out of lurk mode because I've been seeing you post a lot. How's the marathon training going @YvetteWithJoy ?



Thanks.

They changed the marathon date from October to March, but I wasn't doing a good job of prepping when I thought it was in October. Now that it's been moved (thank goodness), I'm being consistent with my prep. This is the second time I was supposed to do a SM fast and didn't comply.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> They changed the marathon date from October to March, but I wasn't doing a good job of prepping when I thought it was in October. Now that it's been moved (thank goodness), I'm being consistent with my prep. This is the second time I was supposed to do a SM fast and didn't comply.


Oh okay gotcha.


----------



## halee_J

@Bad&Bougee dew eet. 

 No seriously, try it. 

How can I describe it? Its smooth and creamy has the faintest smell of vanilla. Its like Shea but lighter imo makes my hair stupid soft. I usually mix it with a little evoo or argan oil.  I cant take credit though @lulu97 raves hipped me onto it


----------



## KinksAndInk

While checking my stash in the fridge, I found some beloved Honey’s Handmade stuff: vanilla chai happy hair milk leave-in, honey + shea more than moisture butter and a mango & monoi dc.  I wish she had better cs cuz I’d try to get her to bring the hair milk and the moisture butter back...and the blueberry lemon verbena refresher spray.  

I could live happily ever after with those 4 products.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm always so tired lately. And the more it gets colder, the less I wanna do my hair. I wouldn't be surprised if I shaved a bit off. Again. For the millionth time

Maybe I just need to have someone do my hair for me, but someone who actually cares about the health of my hair and not just the style.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I might shave the shorter side off and just keep the longer side...

And here I am, supposed to be growing my hair 

I need some braids or weave or something.


----------



## Prettymetty

Sometimes I see one of my old posts and I realize I have come a long way. 

I used to have the worst detangling sessions,  I had struggle blowouts, thin ends, etc. I'm finally in a good place with my hair.


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I might shave the shorter side off and just keep the longer side...
> 
> And here I am, supposed to be growing my hair
> 
> I need some braids or weave or something.



Yeah I have periods like this. I still do my hair of course but perhaps without the undue care and effort and lack of consistency. 

Fortunately I haven’t felt like that for a while, I actually feel quite engaged and motivated these days. I hope I can keep it up.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I might shave the shorter side off and just keep the longer side...
> 
> And here I am, supposed to be growing my hair
> 
> I need some braids or weave or something.


Girl you are tripping! And it’s about to get cold! It’s cold now! You just got your hair done! Lol please get some braids, or something!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

halee_J said:


> @Bad&Bougee dew eet.
> 
> No seriously, try it.
> 
> How can I describe it? Its smooth and creamy has the faintest smell of vanilla. Its like Shea but lighter imo makes my hair stupid soft. I usually mix it with a little evoo or argan oil.  I cant take credit though @lulu97 raves hipped me onto it



I most certainly will.  I'm excited!  From what I've read here and on other sites it seems to be some really good stuff.  Thanks to both you and @lulu97.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Saludable84 said:


> Yes. Coconut oil can penetrate the hair shaft and build up in the hair. It can have protein effects even though it isn’t. Those with LoPo hair like myself can’t really use coconut oil because it hardens and breaks the hair over time. It will also block moisture. That’s why I avoid it. Avocado oil is a good option for HiPo hair because it’s smoothing, but I can’t use it.
> 
> Shea Butter isn’t a bad Butter to use but it needs to be cleansed often. It can leave a moisture blocking film. Which is why I kinda avoid Shea Butter in shampoos. When I used the SM JBCO shampoo, I liked it but had to clarify more often.
> 
> Any butter or oil you use will cause build up, so you just have to go with those that will agree most with your hair. My hair is thick (strands) and dense, so light Butters and oils don’t do much for me. Heavier ones seal better and since my hair holds moisture well, I only have to wash once a week.



I keep forgetting about my Avocado oil.  I use it all the time but it gets put on the back burner in conversations because it doesn't cause any negative side affects.  It is a very good moisturizing oil that provides a nice sleek, shiny look.  I need to find a reputable Avocado butter.

@Saludable84  you are a wealth of info. Thank you ma'am!


----------



## imaginary

The longest layers of my hair are at bra strap length . The front is still short, but I'm trying to stop stressing about it. I'm just annoyed because bunning has really helped my hair and I wish it was at least long enough that I could wet bun without needing gel. Oh well, guess it's more protective styling for me .


----------



## momi

I'm over my tapered cut - time to begin the growout.

As soon as my sides are long enough I plan to put in some Senegalese twists or something...  it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Sharpened

My hair is too doggone coily for a center part, so I fluffed it out. I need some decorative clips before trying that again.

Coily hair hides a multitude of sins...

I like the way tamanu oil feels on my scalp, but it is too light to clump my coils. Thinking about mixing it with a little castor and vitamin E. Hmm...


----------



## Britt

momi said:


> I'm over my tapered cut - time to begin the growout.
> 
> As soon as my sides are long enough I plan to put in some Senegalese twists or something...  it was fun while it lasted.


I hear this about tapered cuts. They look so nice though! I always imagine the grow out is a pain.


----------



## momi

Britt said:


> I hear this about tapered cuts. They look so nice though! I always imagine the grow out is a pain.



Yeah it can be, but I've done it so many times now I've learned how to work with it.


----------



## beingofserenity

I wash and condition my hair with keracare products. I spray a watery leave-in/heat protectant. I blow dry. Sometime flat iron my roots.

I also really love using this spray serum for amazing smell and shine.

Das it. 

I'm the happiest I've ever been with my hair and I barely do anything. The products I use on my hair make all the difference.


----------



## RossBoss

Has anyone noticed that the hair on the side that you sleep on is drier than the side that you don't? I noticed this once I went natural. I am sleeping with silk scarves but I still notice a slight difference in curl definition and shine between my left and right side of my hair. We're halfway through the day and my left side is still shiny and defined from the products I used this morning while my right side still looks good but not quite as defined and glossy.  Maybe the problem will go away once my hair grows out some. Right now, my hair is growing out a twa.


----------



## Britt

momi said:


> Yeah it can be, but I've done it so many times now I've learned how to work with it.


Ohh ok. Do you prefer it over the maintenance of longer natural hair?


----------



## halee_J

shasha8685 said:


> Winter is coming.
> 
> I need someone around here that can do crochet braids. There will be a month or 2 where I need to hide my hair.



Girl today for me it feels like its already here  its a crisp 48 rn. I still went running outside though so take that polar air! *insert power ranger high kicks* 




Bad&Bougee said:


> I most certainly will.  I'm excited!  From what I've read here and on other sites it seems to be some really good stuff.  Thanks to both you and @lulu97.



Yay!  Come back and tell us how you find it


----------



## Colocha

I dreamed I grabbed my hair and chopped it off to somewhere between NL and SL, relaxed it, threw some curls in it and went about my business. I lovveeeed it. I was too cute.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Sharpened said:


> My hair is too doggone coily for a center part, so I fluffed it out. I need some decorative clips before trying that again.
> 
> *Coily hair hides a multitude of sins...*
> 
> I like the way tamanu oil feels on my scalp, but it is too light to clump my coils. Thinking about mixing it with a little castor and vitamin E. Hmm...



To the bold - you ain't never lied!!!


----------



## Sharpened

RossBoss said:


> Has anyone noticed that the hair on the side that you sleep on is drier than the side that you don't? I noticed this once I went natural. I am sleeping with silk scarves but I still notice a slight difference in curl definition and shine between my left and right side of my hair. We're halfway through the day and my left side is still shiny and defined from the products I used this morning while my right side still looks good but not quite as defined and glossy.  Maybe the problem will go away once my hair grows out some. Right now, my hair is growing out a twa.


The side I sleep on is shorter than the other. I think the ends were worn off, even with using a silk pillowcase.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm ready for these Pre-Black Friday sales to start. I know somebody wants to catch some coins early.


----------



## RossBoss

Sharpened said:


> The side I sleep on is shorter than the other. I think the ends were worn off, even with using a silk pillowcase.



This is SCARY if true.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The new Mielle Organics pomegranate line smells nice. Is the exfoliationg shampoo able to exfoliate the scalp? Is the twisting creme/cream any good?


----------



## Alma Petra

The edges on the side I sleep on are totally gone. The other side is not as bad (yet)


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I used a tiny bit of raw Shea butter with a little Razac hairdress on my rollerset this morning and my curls were really moisturized.  It was a rainy day but my curls stayed in place, were bouncy and did not frizz at all!!  I'm late to the party but I think I like Shea butter.  I'd planned to ACV this weekend just in case I over do it.

Still trying to find a whipped mango Shea butter and a whipped Avocado butter.  I know I can DIY but I really don't feel like it.  Maybe while I'm out on FMLA in December I might make a few whipped butters to pass the time.


----------



## LushLox

Do you guys modify your regimens slightly now that the colder weather is coming? I think the only thing I'll do is incorporate some hot oil treatments.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

LushLox said:


> Do you guys modify your regimens slightly now that the colder weather is coming? I think the only thing I'll do is incorporate some hot oil treatments.



I don't usually but this winter I want to see what sealing with a thicker more moisturizing oil (castor oil) and then my hempseed butter will do.


----------



## Honey Bee

@YvetteWithJoy I know I've said this to you before, but you look so much like my mother's people, it's creepy that you're not actually family. Wow. 

Anyway, hair-wise, I'm mired in this crochet installation. I ran out of hair (had to send SO ), got sick, had a terrible period, my disability flared up, it's been, like, three weeks!  It's straight, wl, and 99j (by special request ). The hair I bought sucks tho, just regular bss braiding hair, but I was unfamiliar with the brands, sooo... it's feeling like a ratty wig right now.  Don't worry, I have a technique that works (my Maxiglide, using both the teeth and the steam), but just whhhhhhhhyyyyy?   I wanna move on to the slayage now.


----------



## momi

Britt said:


> Ohh ok. Do you prefer it over the maintenance of longer natural hair?



Absolutely - I get up, spray some leave in and go.  It's embarrassingly easy to maintain.


----------



## Britt

momi said:


> Absolutely - I get up, spray some leave in and go.  It's embarrassingly easy to maintain.


Sounds like a dream...


----------



## Sharpened

WW complaining about shrinkage


----------



## halee_J

I made a lotion bar with cocoa butter, cupuacu butter and evoo. I tried some on my hair this morning. Its not bad, Ill add a bit more when I m&s to see if I really like it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I know I've said this to you before, but you look so much like my mother's people, it's creepy that you're not actually family. Wow.
> 
> Anyway, hair-wise, I'm mired in this crochet installation. I ran out of hair (had to send SO ), got sick, had a terrible period, my disability flared up, it's been, like, three weeks!  It's straight, wl, and 99j (by special request ). The hair I bought sucks tho, just regular bss braiding hair, but I was unfamiliar with the brands, sooo... it's feeling like a ratty wig right now.  Don't worry, I have a technique that works (my Maxiglide, using both the teeth and the steam), but just whhhhhhhhyyyyy?   I wanna move on to the slayage now.



Wow! That's crazy! 

Glad you have a technique to address the hair. How's it faring?


----------



## RossBoss

Sharpened said:


> WW complaining about shrinkage



Uh, where???


----------



## Sharpened

RossBoss said:


> Uh, where???


At LHC, but I ain't linking to it directly on the forum.


----------



## RossBoss

Sharpened said:


> At LHC, but I ain't linking to it directly on the forum.



How in the world do they even know about that? LOL. I swear they and other nonblacks stay cyber-eavesdropping on us.


----------



## Honey Bee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow! That's crazy!
> 
> Glad you have a technique to address the hair. How's it faring?


I blow dried it but the ends are still a little ehhh... which is where the teeth and steam come in. In a bun now, will style and cut later tonight when I finish (hopefully ).


----------



## whiteoleander91

@PJaye the macadamia professionals masque I bought was heavenly! I couldn't DC last weekend but my hair needed a deep treatment desperately. Last night I applied it in the shower and left it on for about 10 mins  the slip was great, it has a nice but not overpowering scent, consistency was nice and thick, I could go on  thank you so much for your review and letting me know it was on sale! Im so glad I purchased some.

Sorry for any typos, I'm on my phone

ETA: and this was just from leaving it on for 10 mins while showering! I normally DC for at least 30mins if not an hour with a plastic cap.


----------



## CodeRed

I found an old bottle of Nexxus Emergencee original formula. I'm going to use it. I so miss that formula so much


----------



## PJaye

whiteoleander91 said:


> @PJaye the macadamia professionals masque I bought was heavenly! I couldn't DC last weekend but my hair needed a deep treatment desperately. Last night I applied it in the shower and left it on for about 10 mins  the slip was great, it has a nice but not overpowering scent, consistency was nice and thick, I could go on  thank you so much for your review and letting me know it was on sale! Im so glad I purchased some.
> 
> Sorry for any typos, I'm on my phone
> 
> ETA: and this was just from leaving it on for 10 mins while showering! I normally DC for at least 30mins if not an hour with a plastic cap.



You are quite welcome.  I'm glad I was able to help and that you experienced a great outcome with the product.


----------



## Evolving78

PJaye said:


> You are quite welcome.  I'm glad I was able to help and that you experienced a great outcome with the product.


I love that stuff!


----------



## Evolving78

Britt said:


> Sounds like a dream...


It really is! I feel the most sexy with my short natural tapered cut and my Mohawk. I’m just not in the mood for that right now.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

LushLox said:


> Do you guys modify your regimens slightly now that the colder weather is coming? I think the only thing I'll do is incorporate some hot oil treatments.



Hot oil treatments are a hair saver during the winter months!  I do bi-weekly HO treatments and a weekly prewash conditioning treatment to keep my strands moisturized and strong.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Some days I want to start my hair journey all over.  Not BC or anything, but just take the time to learn my hair again and what it needs, what it might like, new techniques etc.  I feel like my hair has changed over the past year in some ways.

However, this requires time, effort and PJism which I'm not really in the mood for   So Imma stick with these flat twists and gon' head on.....


----------



## Britt

shortdub78 said:


> It really is! I feel the most sexy with my short natural tapered cut and my Mohawk. I’m just not in the mood for that right now.


I believe you! I'd love to see pics! I've been scouring the net for tapered pics of big chops.  Idk if I'm being unrealistic bc for it to be low low maintenance I'm thinking i'd have to be close to bald? Other than that the really short tapered cuts require nightly twisting or coils or something. Then I think back to that thread about the grow out process. I'd use braids to help with that.


----------



## halee_J

Bad&Bougee said:


> Hot oil treatments are a hair saver during the winter months!  I do bi-weekly HO treatments and a weekly prewash conditioning treatment to keep my strands moisturized and strong.



Thanks for the reminder,I should do a HOT, its been a while and I should be doing them regularly now that its cooler


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I bought a jar of Qhemet AOHC to use on my ends.  My hair is very picky with oils and butters, so I figured this was heavy and oil-rich enough to be used as a sealant for my ends (first two ingredients are castor and olive oil). 

Trying to pay closer attention to my ends these days; I randomly noticed recently that I apply my products starting at the roots and then the ends get whatever is left (turrible).  So I'm doing the reverse now - starting at my ends.


----------



## Sharpened

Goodbye humidity, my old friend. Sure gonna miss ya.


----------



## halee_J

Sharpened said:


> Goodbye humidity, my old friend. Sure gonna miss ya.



Girl. My hair already tryna ack foolish. I noticed how much more mango butter I used this week.  I’m ramping up my DC and leave-ins starting this weekend.

I think replacing o/n oiling with HOTs with heavier oils will help too. 

I’m not afraid of you Winter. I’m armed and ready


----------



## GGsKin

Summer, I miss you already.
I'm gonna have to start styling my hair again, and putting it up. These autumnal/ winter fabrics are conducive for tangled ends and deep trims. Already refreshed twice this week thanks to these colder climes.


----------



## Sharpened

halee_J said:


> Girl. My hair already tryna ack foolish. I noticed how much more mango butter I used this week.  I’m ramping up my DC and leave-ins starting this weekend.
> 
> I think replacing o/n oiling with HOTs with heavier oils will help too.
> 
> I’m not afraid of you Winter. I’m armed and ready


LOL! I guess I better test this shea oil I got. If I can get through this winter without getting lazy, I will make it to waist length sometime next year.


----------



## halee_J

@AbsyBlvd  And once the temps stay consistently near freezing ( 'round here propably in about 2-3 weeks time ) I will be covering it up. Im hoping GE will have a good slap sale. I'm more inclined to get one now that the intl shipping is more reasonable.

@Sharpened Im not playing around this year  Stay ahead of the curve girl, I hope you get WL come spring


----------



## IronButterfly

RossBoss said:


> *Has anyone noticed that the hair on the side that you sleep on is drier than the side that you don't?* I noticed this once I went natural. I am sleeping with silk scarves but I still notice a slight difference in curl definition and shine between my left and right side of my hair. We're halfway through the day and my left side is still shiny and defined from the products I used this morning while my right side still looks good but not quite as defined and glossy.  Maybe the problem will go away once my hair grows out some. Right now, my hair is growing out a twa.



Yes, I noticed that about my right side while blow drying and flat ironing my hair.  My left side was easy to do and came out on the luscious side.  The right side, not so much.  So I shaved off the entire side.  I aint trippin with this hair!  lol


----------



## LovelyRo

One of my FB friends is a hair stylist and she posts her work on her page.  She often posts pics of her clients’ DIY attempts as a warning of what not to do.  Today’s warning was a 360 of her client’s failed attempt at cutting her hair in its curly state.   

She talks about her clients too much for me and I often wonder if they know she’s going to post what she posts.  I get she’s trying to help but, her way of helping is abrasive.


----------



## Evolving78

All4Tris said:


> One of my FB friends is a hair stylist and she posts her work on her page.  She often posts pics of her clients DIY attempts as a warning of what not to do.  Today’s warning was 360 of her client’s failed attempt at cutting her hair in its curly state.
> 
> She talks about her clients too much for me and I often wonder if they know she’s going to post what she posts.  I get she’s trying to help but, her way of helping is abrasive.


This is why I won’t go to the salon, and I’m an advocate for the salon.


----------



## victory777

@IDareT'sHair 
 
Thanks for the B and BWs shout out...
I bought 6 candles with teakwood and basalm. I also was able to use the 25% off code  . I really enjoy burning candles or my wax burner after work...
Which reduces my stress and decreases my hair shedding...


----------



## sarumoki

I understand that it's the new thing to make products color and fragrance-free, but I haaaaaate unscented conditioners. I think they smell like old play dough. Ugh.


----------



## Sharpened

Uh... What is going on with Ecoco?


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> Uh... What is going on with Ecoco?


They are doing too much.  How about come up with a gel that would make folks hair dry and brittle?


----------



## Sharpened

shortdub78 said:


> They are doing too much.  How about come up with a gel that would make folks hair dry and brittle?


They got a leave-in, a DC, creamy stylers, and edge control, too.


----------



## halee_J

Sharpened said:


> Uh... What is going on with Ecoco?



Can't please y'all at all  Clearly they know their consumer demographic. Look they even put Rx, so it legit.


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> They got a leave-in, a DC, creamy stylers, and edge control, too.


I saw that line today and a bunch of other stuff. Yet they can’t get that gel right..


----------



## Alma Petra

Is the JBCO gel really that awful? Lol they should have created a line out of the olive oil gel.


----------



## Saludable84

Alma Petra said:


> Is the JBCO gel really that awful? Lol they should have created a line out of the olive oil gel.


I like it but it has 0 hold. 

Donut.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I really need to finish doing my hair. The hair expo/conference is tomorrow, and I'm going to want to wear my natural hair.

My issue: I don't wanna get in the shower. 

So I'm STILL sitting here letting time pass when I know myself and KNOW I'm going to want to be at the conference in my skinny jeans and heels, "nails done, hair done, everything done."

Hair is DEFINITELY not done. Must. Get. In. Shower.


----------



## Colocha

I saw a few (10?) broken hairs detangling and it was So hard not to trim the sections they came from preemptively. I'm trying to hold off trimming (besides search and destroy) for a while since I trim so compulsively.


----------



## Evolving78

Colocha said:


> I saw a few (10?) broken hairs detangling and it was So hard not to trim the sections they came from preemptively. I'm trying to hold off trimming (besides search and destroy) for a while since I trim so compulsively.


I would trim. I am a compulsive trimmer too, but it sounds like you could use a light dusting.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm running low on my holy grail leave-in.  Not sure if I should try something new or stick with it. It's hands down the best leave-in I've ever tried. I really need to think about my 2018 regimen


----------



## Evolving78

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm running low on my holy grail leave-in.  Not sure if I should try something new or stick with it. It's hands down the best leave-in I've ever tried. I really need to think about my 2018 regimen


Nothing new. I think that’s what we need to do for the new year.


----------



## KinksAndInk

shortdub78 said:


> Nothing new. I think that’s what we need to do for the new year.


I'm trying to be strong. I've been using this leave-in since 2012 and its never done me wrong. Soft, moisturized hair for a week or longer. I stray sometimes but always return. I think I'll stock up soon. Just opened my second to last bottle last week.


----------



## Alma Petra

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm trying to be strong. I've been using this leave-in since 2012 and its never done me wrong. Soft, moisturized hair for a week or longer. I stray sometimes but always return. I think I'll stock up soon. Just opened my second to last bottle last week.


You use garnier fruktis (sp), right? 
What other leave-ins have you tried that were not as impressive as the garnier one?


----------



## Colocha

shortdub78 said:


> I would trim. I am a compulsive trimmer too, but it sounds like you could use a light dusting.


I wound up dusting pre wash and I feel so much better lol.


----------



## Saludable84

Finally installed an ad blocker. 

Doing a henna two step. My hair needed this.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Alma Petra said:


> You use garnier fruktis (sp), right?
> What other leave-ins have you tried that were not as impressive as the garnier one?


Yes. Kinky curly knot today was extremely unimpressive. I used a curls leave-in, Jane Carter and Eden bodyworks. I also tried some others earlier in my healthy hair journey that were awful.


----------



## beingofserenity

I don't think I like henna


----------



## beingofserenity

I love keracare but those tiny arse 8 oz bottles of shampoo and conditioner are not economical especially since I wash my hair anywhere between 1-3 times a week. Nexxus is great too, slightly less so, but I don't feel like buying that again either. Those big bottles last too darn long. So I'm trying out Aussie moist again. I really hope I like it..


----------



## Evolving78

Colocha said:


> I wound up dusting pre wash and I feel so much better lol.


Yeah..! Lol I know that feeling!


----------



## Saludable84

Found 3 APB Ayurveda cleansing conditioners while searching for other products  now, if my mommy brain will allow me to remember they are there.


----------



## Saludable84

beingofserenity said:


> I don't think I like henna


What happened?


----------



## Evolving78

beingofserenity said:


> I don't think I like henna


I would never mess with that stuff.. too much mixing for me.. can’t determine the same outcome with every use..


----------



## imaginary

Finally running low on my leave-ins. I need to now trudge to the BSS and find a liquid leave-in that doesn't have glycerin.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Dallas Bella Kinks Expo was interesting. A lady invented a new roller. Shea Moisture is busy in a seemingly good way. I'll try to remember to share details/more/video/pics tomorrow. I'm now driving home. Today in general was great.  God has been really good.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Researching some hair related things


----------



## Bibliophile

I've been using Nupur 9 henna in a tea rinse for about a month. 
It makes my hair shrink. I'm pleasantly surprised. Henna has a reputation for loosening kinks.


----------



## vevster

Going forward, I'm going to do Saturday morning new product combo wash n goes. This weekend I used Devacurl products next week will be Alikay Naturals.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I love my hair.

Tis all.


----------



## keranikki

Today I was able to make the following:
3 henna gloss applications 
2 fenugreek smoothie pre-poo applications
1 clay hair wash mix (dry)
1 clay face wash mix (dry)
Face lotion
Body lotion
Body oil

I'm pretty proud of myself!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Some people do the absolute MOST.


----------



## keranikki

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Some people do the absolute MOST.



Yes some people do, but may they never disturb your peace.


----------



## Nikkiluv254

Isn't there a thread/ review on Etae Products? I can't find the thread!


----------



## halee_J

@keranikki very nice!   

I diy almost all of my hair + body care . The only commercial product remaining is a body butter that i reach for now that its getting cold but im  reaching for it less and less as I perfect my own lotion bars. Oh an i try to always get raw african blacksoap but Im working on a diy for that too lol.


----------



## halee_J

I’m hoping that this DC im freezing today works just as good when I thaw it...would save me time


----------



## keranikki

halee_J said:


> I’m hoping that this DC im freezing today works just as good when I thaw it...would save me time



I second this.


----------



## keranikki

Lesson learned today:
1.) When using fenugreek in any concoction, please strain. Do not think your Ninja is going to break it down so that it is easy to wash out. 
2.) Wash out fenugreek with good ole shampoo before anything else or you will be still brushing out the gook when you are ready to style. 
I'm tired boss!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

keranikki said:


> Lesson learned today:
> 1.) When using fenugreek in any concoction, please strain. Do not think your Ninja is going to break it down so that it is easy to wash out.
> 2.) Wash out fenugreek with good ole shampoo before anything else or you will be still brushing out the gook when you are ready to style.
> I'm tired boss!



Good to know. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LovelyRo

My mom just shaded my beloved Xtreme wetline gel (after she asked ME what I use for my wash and go)... hmph!


----------



## Colocha

Slapped some Sabino Moisture Block on my ponytail on a whim before bunning. Gonna try wearing it in a pony rather than a bun tomorrow. First day at a new hospital tomorrow and I'm jonesing for that perfect first impression.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think I love these spiral ponytail holders. My bun feels very secure but not tight.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> I think I love these spiral ponytail holders. My bun feels very secure but not tight.



This?


----------



## KinksAndInk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This?
> 
> View attachment 414423


Yes!


----------



## LushLox

I’m over the long wash days. I'm no longer dealing with a wash day that lasts for hours and hours; for me, it’s unnecessary. I can get it all done, (bar the drying) within one hour and that suits me just fine.


----------



## flyygirlll2

LushLox said:


> I’m over the long wash days. I'm no longer dealing with a wash day that lasts for hours and hours; for me, it’s unnecessary. I can get it all done, (bar the drying) within one hour and that suits me just fine.



This is my goal.


----------



## Prettymetty

I love my hair It took a while to get to this point, but man...it was worth it. I realized this as I wrapped it up tonight. No breakage, no tangles... 

My hair is finally letting me be great


----------



## Sosa

I overdid the Rosemary essential oil on my scalp and I can’t breathe at work. *face palm* 
Is this ish going to wear off...or just reek all day?


----------



## keranikki

Sosa said:


> I overdid the Rosemary essential oil on my scalp and I can’t breathe at work. *face palm*
> Is this ish going to wear off...or just reek all day?



Reek all day. Period.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I's still sooooo bummed. I've been growing my hair out by protective styling the past year and a half trying to get over this waist length hump, I went to my hair dresser before I got my braids in for a trim and she said she only was cutting 1/2 inch but someohow I lost 3 inches and I'm back to BSL. Now she didnt straighten my hair but trimmed while it was blow dried. I think she saw the curly ends and thought it was 1/2 inch not realizing for my 4b/c hair that its about 2-3 inches stretched. I've been wearing a wig since I took the braids out but I cant stand to wear my real hair out because I'm so sad.


----------



## Colocha

Colocha said:


> Slapped some Sabino Moisture Block on my ponytail on a whim before bunning. Gonna try wearing it in a pony rather than a bun tomorrow. First day at a new hospital tomorrow and I'm jonesing for that perfect first impression.


I wound up throwing my hair right back in a bun at 11. The hair on my shoulders felt really foreign and it kept touching things.

ETA: Right after I put it back in a bun I got a compliment lol


----------



## vevster

I'm going to try shampooing once a week instead of once a month. 

If anyone has opinions on this lmk.


----------



## keranikki

Colocha said:


> I wound up throwing my hair right back in a bun at 11. The hair on my shoulders felt really foreign and it kept touching things.



I'm tickled by this. When I was relaxed, I would keep my hair short, for I didn't like hair on my neck. Now I feel naked without it.


----------



## mzpurp

Do you wet your hair before a prepoo or do you add the prepoo on dry hair? 

I had that question over the weekend but went ahead and sprayed my hair with my spray bottle....


----------



## keranikki

mzpurp said:


> Do you wet your hair before a prepoo or do you add the prepoo on dry hair?
> 
> I had that question over the weekend but went ahead and sprayed my hair with my spray bottle....



I add mine on dry hair then baggy.


----------



## Colocha

vevster said:


> I'm going to try shampooing once a week instead of once a month.
> 
> If anyone has opinions on this lmk.


I prefer once a week. I did once a month for years until recently. My hair has really enjoyed it.


----------



## Colocha

mzpurp said:


> Do you wet your hair before a prepoo or do you add the prepoo on dry hair?
> 
> I had that question over the weekend but went ahead and sprayed my hair with my spray bottle....


I put it on dry hair right after detangling.


----------



## vevster

LushLox said:


> I’m over the long wash days. I'm no longer dealing with a wash day that lasts for hours and hours; for me, it’s unnecessary. I can get it all done, (bar the drying) within one hour and that suits me just fine.



I realized that my hair type didn't require conditioner on my head for hours. I wash n go in the mornings before work. The end.


----------



## vevster

Colocha said:


> I prefer once a week. I did once a month for years until recently. My hair has really enjoyed it.



I'm in!  Especially since my strands are fine. I think it would be good.


----------



## mzpurp

keranikki said:


> I add mine on dry hair then baggy.





Colocha said:


> I put it on dry hair right after detangling.



Thank you, ladies! I will try dry hair next time! 

I hadn't detangled my hair when I did it (rushing, lol), so I will detangle next time too!


----------



## Evolving78

I’m not fond of air drying. Does anyone just sit under the dryer to dry their hair anymore?


----------



## keranikki

shortdub78 said:


> I’m not fond of air drying. Does anyone just sit under the dryer to dry their hair anymore?



I sit under the dryer when I'm roller setting. That is all I use the dryer for.


----------



## Evolving78

keranikki said:


> I sit under the dryer when I'm roller setting. That is all I use the dryer for.


I normally do it for roller setting, or deep conditioning, but I would like to use it even when my hair isn’t set.  Even if it’s on a cool setting.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Guess I’ll wash my hair tonight. Unsure of how I want to style it.


----------



## Alma Petra

shortdub78 said:


> I’m not fond of air drying. Does anyone just sit under the dryer to dry their hair anymore?


I always diffuse my hair. I cannot tolerate the wetness and coldness for hours.


----------



## Beachy

shortdub78 said:


> I’m not fond of air drying. Does anyone just sit under the dryer to dry their hair anymore?



@shortdub78 
I do....air drying is not an option anymore I have too much hair and with a leave-in conditioner and gel (and I might be a little heavy-handed )if I wait for my hair to air dry it will be time for my next wash day a week later. So Im under my dryer 2x on wash day, once for deep conditioning and a second time for setting my bun.


----------



## halee_J

I used glycerine. I know I said I wouldn't now that its cold but I did. mixed glycerine with mango butter and that felt nice.

 I think Ill be alright for this week in terms of humidity its supposed to be foggy/rainy.


----------



## Prettymetty

I kinda wanna bleach a small section of hair to an ash blond just to see what it would look like...


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I’m not fond of air drying. Does anyone just sit under the dryer to dry their hair anymore?



I’ve not done it lately but yes previously many times, I prefer it to blow drying. Because I do a week day wash in the evenings I don’t have enough time to completely dry my hair when air drying so I’ll have to revisit this. I’ll air dry to about 70% or so then finish off under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mzpurp
Mornin' Sis.

Another "Dry Hair Pre-Poo" Head Here.


----------



## LushLox

I was sitting next to someone on the train today with amazingly thick and long hair but it stank, it smelt like she hadn’t washed it in months. Dude you can have the most beautiful hair in the world but if your ish stinks ain’t no one gonna be admiring all that.


----------



## imaginary

keranikki said:


> Lesson learned today:
> 1.) When using fenugreek in any concoction, please strain. Do not think your Ninja is going to break it down so that it is easy to wash out.
> 2.) Wash out fenugreek with good ole shampoo before anything else or you will be still brushing out the gook when you are ready to style.
> I'm tired boss!



*war flashbacks*


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I was sitting next to someone on the train today with amazingly thick and long hair but it stank, it smelt like she hadn’t washed it in months. Dude you can have the most beautiful hair in the world but if your ish stinks ain’t no one gonna be admiring all that.


Wish I could put this on a poster...


----------



## mzpurp

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzpurp
> Mornin' Sis.
> 
> Another "Dry Hair Pre-Poo" Head Here.



Hello there @IDareT'sHair  You see I'm slowly but surely creeping back to the hair side  

Thank you!!!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I've been having breakage something terrible!!  I haven't had this much breakage since before I went natural.  I've done 2 Aphogee treatments.  I saw greater improvement with the second one but I still see broken hairs.  It's my fault for being fass but I need this breakage to cease.  I can't even post in the hair threads........I DO NOT want to go to the salon but I think I may have to.


----------



## Sharpened

Bad&Bougee said:


> I've been having breakage something terrible!!  I haven't had this much breakage since before I went natural.  I've done 2 Aphogee treatments.  I saw greater improvement with the second one but I still see broken hairs.  It's my fault for being fass but I need this breakage to cease.  I can't even post in the hair threads........I DO NOT want to go to the salon but I think I may have to.


You thinking about an Olaplex treatment? That is the only thing I would trust to be done in a salon for breakage.


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm skipping my midweek wash today. It's been so cool here, so my scalp and hair still feel clean.


----------



## Prettymetty

Bad&Bougee said:


> I've been having breakage something terrible!!  I haven't had this much breakage since before I went natural.  I've done 2 Aphogee treatments.  I saw greater improvement with the second one but I still see broken hairs.  It's my fault for being fass but I need this breakage to cease.  I can't even post in the hair threads........I DO NOT want to go to the salon but I think I may have to.


What caused the breakage?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I love the ease of short natural hair. After cutting for the third time, I have decided I'm not growing it out anymore.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Prettymetty said:


> What caused the breakage?



I relaxed my hair when I was in a bad mood and didn't take the normal care and caution when I do a chemicals.  I texlaxed so it's breaking off at the line of demarcation.  I did not have breakage when I was officially texlaxed though.  IDK what's going on........


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Sharpened said:


> You thinking about an Olaplex treatment? That is the only thing I would trust to be done in a salon for breakage.



Well, I'm not sure what she would do, I just want her to get it to stop.  Could she do an Olaplex behind two protein treatments?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Sharpened said:


> You thinking about an Olaplex treatment? That is the only thing I would trust to be done in a salon for breakage.


 
Or should I just continue to baby it on my own?


----------



## Sharpened

Bad&Bougee said:


> Or should I just continue to baby it on my own?


Give her a call and see what she says.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mzpurp said:


> *Hello there  You see I'm slowly but surely creeping back to the hair side  *
> 
> *Thank you!!! *


@mzpurp 
Good to See You Over Here Sis.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> I've been having breakage something terrible!!  I haven't had this much breakage since before I went natural.  I've done 2 Aphogee treatments.  I saw greater improvement with the second one but I still see broken hairs.  It's my fault for being fass but I need this breakage to cease.  I can't even post in the hair threads........I DO NOT want to go to the salon but I think I may have to.


I would work on moisture.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Deep sigh.

There's a difference between annoying someone and hurting or disrespecting someone.

*doing everything in my power to keep my mouth closed today*


----------



## Aggie

^^And at the same time, it's alright to have the guts to stand up for what is right. Evil only prospers when good keeps quiet. When the good people of the world stays quiet, evil spreads like a nasty cancer. Keep doing what is good and right. Payday is coming to everyone, good and evil. We all have to decide what kind of payday we would like to have for ourselves. Karma either blesses or it bites.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I've spoken up once. I can tell this is going to continue to rub me the wrong way.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Sharpened said:


> Give her a call and see what she says.



I will call her and she what she says.  In the meantime, I will keep it moist (@shortdub78) and try to keep from going bald.   Hopefully I didn't do too much damage.  Thanks ladies.


----------



## PJaye

Bad&Bougee said:


> I've been having breakage something terrible!!  I haven't had this much breakage since before I went natural.  I've done 2 Aphogee treatments.  I saw greater improvement with the second one but I still see broken hairs.  It's my fault for being fass but I need this breakage to cease.  I can't even post in the hair threads........I DO NOT want to go to the salon but I think I may have to.



Try infusing it with moisture with a good, highly effective, emollient DC or a different type of protein.  Are you currently stretching?  If so, that may be the cause of the breakage (the hair may not like to be stretched for longer periods of time).


----------



## rileypak

My laziness this past weekend has led to me wearing a twist out this week. 
I hope I don't regret it come wash day on Friday


----------



## Lucky me

Gonna do a twist and curl.  It's hard keeping my hands out my hair.  Wish my scalp would stop itching.  Hell wish my whole body including my face would stop


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I've spoken up once. I can tell this is going to continue to rub me the wrong way.



It's on your heart and seems to be causing some angst so you won't be able to hold your tongue long.  There is no harm in speaking on it again - maybe this time they will get your message.  It's a shame that people have to be so petty.


----------



## Evolving78

Beachy said:


> @shortdub78
> I do....air drying is not an option anymore I have too much hair and with a leave-in conditioner and gel (and I might be a little heavy-handed )if I wait for my hair to air dry it will be time for my next wash day a week later. So Im under my dryer 2x on wash day, once for deep conditioning and a second time for setting my bun.


I did it yesterday and my hair didn’t dry hard and rough. I wasn’t in a style. I just combed it down flat to dry, so I could bun my hair. I will be going back to this officially.


----------



## Lucky me

Black Friday is taking forever to get here


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I'm back on my Ayurveda kick, I did a Rhassoul clay treatment yesterday, the third one this month, and my hair felt amazing. I didn't even need a conditioner afterwards. I sealed with ACV and my hair was soft moisturized and stretched. I've never seen my hair like this, I put it back in twists and put my wig back on. My husband asked when I was going to wear my hair out because my curls were popping. I'm still not over my hair cut, but maybe next week I can manage an out style.


----------



## naturalagain2

DC'd last night with Keracare Humecto (my fave moisturizing dc) and Amla powder. Trying to grow my hair back again so I decided to get back using Ayurvedic powders but not try different powders/methods all at once. I think that the overuse of protein and henna before cause my hair to act crazy with bad tangles. So now that I have literally a new head of hair I'm trying to slowly add new powders to see what works and what doesn't because my hair is soft, manageable, doesn't tangle like before I cut it and I want to keep it that way.  
Anyway the Humecto and Amla powder  and left on for 30 mins.....super moisturized hair!!!! Will slowly add this powder into my regimen every other dc (when my hairdresser isn't doing my hair) to see if my hair continues to respond this way. If it does I will add Hibiscus petal powder next. Starting safe and slow this time.


----------



## Alma Petra

This idea of adding powders to the DC suddenly makes ayurveda sound so easy to practice. And you know what's best? I could add the powders to my rinse out, and maybe even heat the mixture up (to activate the powder) in the microwave before application (I used to heat up my mixture of RO with hydrolyzed collagen)


----------



## Coilystep

I love the way mc biotin gel smells. Everytime I move head I get a whiff


----------



## momi

Gave myself a protein treatment last night ( something by Proclaim at Sally's) - then did a co-wash.  Afterwards I put my hair in about 3 rubber bands to let it dry and surprisingly it was really stretched.  I twisted it with some shea butter cream purchased from Etsy and have the best tapered style of my life. 

I'm very happy.


----------



## fifi134

I went on YouTube last night and decided to straighten my hair. Y'all I had about 1/3 of my hair left to flat iron, gave up, went to bed and cowashed it all this morning . I know I'm a complete mess . I think I'll just wait til 1 year post-BC in February. I did manage to dust my ends a bit.

Here's my hair blown out. From the parts I straightened, I'm NL. Hopefully in 3-4 months I'll be grazing SL, if not full NL.

In other news, I'm almost done with my As I Am Coconut Creme. It was OK, not great so I'm looking for some suggestions! I've been doing well with not buying anything until I'm all out.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I have successfully forgotten about my hair. I have been so busy. Time to find something else do.....


----------



## vevster

mzpurp said:


> Do you wet your hair before a prepoo or do you add the prepoo on dry hair?
> 
> I had that question over the weekend but went ahead and sprayed my hair with my spray bottle....


I moisten my hair with a spray bottle, finger detangle gently, apply conditioner comb through. 

So easy.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

My stylist said my hair is in pretty good shape and is most likely breaking because I have been sleeping in hair rollers.  At first I was sleeping in the hard rollers and, a few weeks later, bought satin rollers to sleep in.  She demonstrated on some fallen hair strands - regardless of the type of roller, my hair will suffer breakage if I continue to sleep in them.  THANK THE LORD!!  I just knew I'd damaged my hair by doing a half hearted relaxer.  I guess no more curly styles (they are so pretty).


----------



## Bad&Bougee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I have successfully forgotten about my hair. I have been so busy. Time to find something else do.....



Hey @AdoraAdora24, have you been doing ok?


----------



## LushLox

Bad&Bougee said:


> My stylist said my hair is in pretty good shape and is most likely breaking because I have been *sleeping in hair rollers.*  At first I was sleeping in the hard rollers and, a few weeks later, bought satin rollers to sleep in.  She demonstrated on some fallen hair strands - regardless of the type of roller, my hair will suffer breakage if I continue to sleep in them.  THANK THE LORD!!  I just knew I'd damaged my hair by doing a half hearted relaxer.  I guess no more curly styles (they are so pretty).




Hmm that's interesting. I would imagine it would be more the hard rollers because of the pins, particularly if you were sleeping in them. Your badass though, sleeping in hard rollers! I remember doing this and then after a while I just couldn't be arsed with it anymore.

I do hope your hair recovers swiftly B&B.


----------



## LushLox

@shortdub78 I saw a post of yours on an old thread, you mentioned that Aloe Vera may not be great for low po, hair. Could you advise why that is, is it very drying for you? As I was thinking of getting some AV juice but if it's going to mess my hair up.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> @shortdub78 I saw a post of yours on an old thread, you mentioned that Aloe Vera may not be great for low po, hair. Could you advise why that is, is it very drying for you? As I was thinking of getting some AV juice but if it's going to mess my hair up.


It makes it hard and stiff. It is acidic, so it closes vs opens. Someone with high porosity hair would benefit more from it.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> My stylist said my hair is in pretty good shape and is most likely breaking because I have been sleeping in hair rollers.  At first I was sleeping in the hard rollers and, a few weeks later, bought satin rollers to sleep in.  She demonstrated on some fallen hair strands - regardless of the type of roller, my hair will suffer breakage if I continue to sleep in them.  THANK THE LORD!!  I just knew I'd damaged my hair by doing a half hearted relaxer.  I guess no more curly styles (they are so pretty).


Pin curls might be better for you.  I get breakage from sleeping in them too. It’s just a bunch of pulling and tugging.


----------



## Nightingale

LushLox said:


> @shortdub78 I saw a post of yours on an old thread, you mentioned that Aloe Vera may not be great for low po, hair. Could you advise why that is, is it very drying for you? As I was thinking of getting some AV juice but if it's going to mess my hair up.



I think aloe is just one of those ingredients that you have to try out for yourself. It definitely isn't for every low po head. Maybe you can use it straight, maybe only in certain formulations, maybe not at all.

I'm low po and aloe vera works very well for me. I dont use it straight, but products I like have it high in the ingredient list.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> It makes it hard and stiff. It is acidic, so it closes vs opens. Someone with high porosity hair would benefit more from it.





Nightingale said:


> I think aloe is just one of those ingredients that you have to try out for yourself. It definitely isn't for every low po head. Maybe you can use it straight, maybe only in certain formulations, maybe not at all.
> 
> I'm low po and aloe vera works very well for me. I dont use it straight, but products I like have it high in the ingredient list.



Thank you ladies.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Aggie said:


> ^^And at the same time, it's alright to have the guts to stand up for what is right. Evil only prospers when good keeps quiet. When the good people of the world stays quiet, evil spreads like a nasty cancer. Keep doing what is good and right. Payday is coming to everyone, good and evil. We all have to decide what kind of payday we would like to have for ourselves. Karma either blesses or it bites.


All. Of. This. Right. Here. God bless you @Aggie !


----------



## Aggie

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I have successfully forgotten about my hair. I have been so busy. Time to find something else do.....


@AdoraAdora24 
Welcome back on this side missy. You've been missed. Not too late to get back to it.


----------



## Aggie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> All. Of. This. Right. Here. God bless you @Aggie !


@NaturallyATLPCH 

Thank you love . I speak only the truth.


----------



## Jade Feria

While I was at Target today, I saw The Mane Choice's Heavenly Halo line, and I opened it up and smelled it. It smelled sooooooooo nice.

I will not add it to my list. 
I will not add it to my list.
I will not add it to my list!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Jade Feria said:


> While I was at Target today, I saw The Mane Choice's Heavenly Halo line, and I opened it up and smelled it. It smelled sooooooooo nice.
> 
> I will not add it to my list.
> I will not add it to my list.
> I will not add it to my list!!!


What does it smell like @Jade Feria ?


----------



## LushLox

I went to the BSS yesterday (first time in a long time) I don't like going in there but I wanted something quickly and I didn't want to wait for online delivery. I saw lots of Mane Choice products, I tell ya it was like diamonds and I was transfixed just staring. 

I was proud of myself because I walked out of there without buying anything else


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm dealing with a tangling setback.

I'll go section by section and finger detangle, de-thread strand by strand, etc. It's going to take HOURS.

Thankfully I've been here before and know what to do and have a wig to help. But still.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Aggie said:


> @AdoraAdora24
> Welcome back on this side missy. You've been missed. Not too late to get back to it.


Aww, Thank you so much Aggie!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm dealing with a tangling setback.
> 
> I'll go section by section and finger detangle, de-thread strand by strand, etc. It's going to take HOURS.
> 
> Thankfully I've been here before and know what to do and have a wig to help. But still.




I hate this! I actually did a light detangling (just in case) this morning! NO DREADS Allowed.

As soon as I dipped my fingers into my jar of Blue Magic "oooh" strands loosed. Then I re-twisted and slapped my hat on.

I really hope you have a smooth/short detangling session today. I know how It can be sometimes.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bad&Bougee said:


> Hey @AdoraAdora24, have you been doing ok?


Thank you! I have been doing good. I was busy with moving. Moving is so hard lol, but by the grace of God I am done!


----------



## Jade Feria

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> What does it smell like @Jade Feria ?


I wanna say something like pina colada or some other tropical scent. I definitely smelled some hints of coconut, because that's the first thing I thought of.




YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm dealing with a tangling setback.
> 
> I'll go section by section and finger detangle, de-thread strand by strand, etc. It's going to take HOURS.
> 
> Thankfully I've been here before and know what to do and have a wig to help. But still.


Oh no! I recently started actually using my Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee, and that stuff is magical. Just a little bit makes my tangles melt away.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@YvetteWithJoy 

I just thought of you again, how about using a pick! I always detangle with my pick. When I start from the tippy-tip (ends) of a section first then pick my way up it works so well no matter how severe the tangle. I know you know this already, just wanted to share.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@NatrulyMe  how are you doing? I hope all is well!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

LushLox said:


> Hmm that's interesting. I would imagine it would be more the hard rollers because of the pins, particularly if you were sleeping in them. Your badass though, sleeping in hard rollers! I remember doing this and then after a while I just couldn't be arsed with it anymore.
> 
> I do hope your hair recovers swiftly B&B.



Thank you @LushLox!

Oh no ma'am.  I was a hot mess trying to sleep in those rollers.  I would probably get 30 minutes of sleep each night LOL.  My head movement, in any type of roller, is what is causing the breaking.  My movement against the pressure of the rollers is snapping it right off.  Last night I just pulled my hair to the center of my head, put a pin in it, tied it up and went to bed.  A lot less breakage.  I will see what happens long term.


----------



## Platinum

I've been trying to contact my Loctician for the past 2 days for an appointment. She hasn't returned my calls but she posted on Instagram last night.  I can understand if she's on vacation but I need professionals to learn how to communicate with their clients.

I don't feel like going to another Loctician so I'm going to do my own retwist today.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Platinum said:


> I've been trying to contact my Loctician for the past 2 days for an appointment. She hasn't returned my calls but she posted on Instagram last night.  I can understand if she's on vacation but I need professionals to learn how to communicate with their clients.
> 
> I don't feel like going to another Loctician so I'm going to do my own retwist today.



What's up with people "professionals" not calling  back!?  For me it's the TV repair man and the realtor.

I hope it works out.


----------



## Sharpened

Still over here, breaking hair rules...

Still headbanging to get the excess water out my hair.

Still don't care about definition, sporting the fizzy coils.

Screw styling products, darn PITAs on my hair.

Still no urge to bun or puff yet. This is good because putting my hair up a lot makes me super lazy and then I want to buzz my hair off again.

Nothing gets out knots and potential dreads like King Castor. Nothing.

Got to return to using aloe again. I miss that shmoooveness.

Am I the only weirdo that talks to her hair? 
"OK, release the sheds. C'mon, let them go."
"Stop that knotting on yourself."
Look, water and Castor Mix, happy?"

I really, really need a shape up. I wanna hit waist length before I do.

Thanks to aloe and bay leaf tea, my edges have improved, but they are super coily now. Not used to this, but I have edge control for slicking puffs. I hope it works...


----------



## Platinum

AdoraAdora24 said:


> What's up with people "professionals" not calling  back!?  For me it's the TV repair man and the realtor.
> 
> I hope it works out.



Thanks. I love my Loctician, that's why I don't want to go to anyone else. I'm glad that I know how to maintain my locs, though.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Look at this...LOOK AT THIS HAIR, BEAUTIFUL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  THIS HAIR MATCHES my hair to the "T".

I am going to buy a pack today to make a braid to go around my bun, just because.

I just like this hair so much.

No body would look at my hair and be able to say "that is not her real braid" LOL.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

*Thanks to aloe and bay leaf tea, my edges have improved
*
Bay leaf tea is good for edges?  Interesting - how long did it take before you noticed a difference?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Thank you! I have been doing good. I was busy with moving. Moving is so hard lol, but by the grace of God I am done!



Moving is quite the task and I'm glad you are done.  Now just relax and enjoy your new place!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

PJaye said:


> Try infusing it with moisture with a good, highly effective, emollient DC or a different type of protein.  Are you currently stretching?  If so, that may be the cause of the breakage (the hair may not like to be stretched for longer periods of time).



I was "stretching" because I wanted to transition back to natural.  I stretched for 18 weeks.  It is difficult to find a protein comparable to Aphogee.  Nexxus Emergencee is horrible on my hair, ORS Mayo is pretty okay but I like something a little stronger.  Oh, I also tried Giovanni Smooth As Silk Xtreme Protein Hair Infusion.  It was pretty good but is better served as a maintenance protein to balance out moisture. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm dealing with a tangling setback.
> 
> I'll go section by section and finger detangle, de-thread strand by strand, etc. It's going to take HOURS.
> 
> Thankfully I've been here before and know what to do and have a wig to help. But still.



What caused the excess tangles?


----------



## Sharpened

Bad&Bougee said:


> *Thanks to aloe and bay leaf tea, my edges have improved
> *
> Bay leaf tea is good for edges?  Interesting - how long did it take before you noticed a difference?


It was not planned. I was using it as an insect repellent, starting at the beginning of August. It made my front hairline ferociously itchy, but I kept using it because it repelled bugs and I am not allergic to bay. The itch came from the accelerated growth rate.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> What caused the excess tangles?



See what had _happened _ was . . .

I tried this fenugreek prepoo recipe that I've been wanting to try for over a year. I told myself, "Yvette, patch test. You don't know how fenugreek does your hair." But then I put it on a section and it detangled my hair like a breeze, and I was like, "Ohhhhhh sookie-sookie, now!" And I kept going.

I rinsed it out and my hair was light and fluffy and shiny and SUPER defined . . . like I couldn't recognize my hair. So THEN I was like, "Yes, ma'am!!! I DIIIIIIIID that! "

Then I looked in the mirror and there were TONS of little particles in my hair. Like TONS. 

So when I got back from work, I washed it. They were still there. So I washed it again. They were STILL there. So I washed it AGAIN. They were STILL THERE.  So then I washed it like 2 more times and had hubby try to help me, and I completely stripped my hair.

For super fine, coily hair, stripping the hair is a no-no.  Tangles galore. Yup. Imagine the thinnest thread you can imagine. Super thin. Some seem almost invisible when I look at them individually and not in a group. That's how thin my hair strands are. I have to be very careful because when they knot, I can't even imagine sticking a needle between the knot. It's all so uber tiny.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> It was not planned. I was using it as an insect repellent, starting at the beginning of August. It made my front hairline ferociously itchy, but I kept using it because it repelled bugs and I am not allergic to bay. The itch came from the accelerated growth rate.







 (This has to be my stance at the moment, given my latest self-inflicted situation.)


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


>


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


>


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want to wash my hair but my energy is at a 4. Plus I work tonight and the entire weekend at job #2. Well, wash day will be Tuesday night or Wednesday because I work Monday at job #1.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Sharpened said:


> It was not planned. I was using it as an insect repellent, starting at the beginning of August. It made my front hairline ferociously itchy, but I kept using it because it repelled bugs and I am not allergic to bay. The itch came from the accelerated growth rate.



I'm going to get some bay leaves.


----------



## Sharpened

Bad&Bougee said:


> I'm going to get some bay leaves.


I wish there was a blood test that told us which herbs gave this or that benefit. Somebody, please, invent one!

I bought a big bag on eBay.


----------



## naturalagain2

YvetteWithJoy said:


> See what had _happened _ was . . .
> 
> I tried this fenugreek prepoo recipe that I've been wanting to try for over a year. I told myself, "Yvette, patch test. You don't know how fenugreek does your hair." But then I put it on a section and it detangled my hair like a breeze, and I was like, "Ohhhhhh sookie-sookie, now!" And I kept going.
> 
> I rinsed it out and my hair was light and fluffy and shiny and SUPER defined . . . like I couldn't recognize my hair. So THEN I was like, "Yes, ma'am!!! I DIIIIIIIID that! "
> 
> Then I looked in the mirror and there were TONS of little particles in my hair. Like TONS.
> 
> So when I got back from work, I washed it. They were still there. So I washed it again. They were STILL there. So I washed it AGAIN. They were STILL THERE.  So then I washed it like 2 more times and had hubby try to help me, and I completely stripped my hair.
> 
> For super fine, coily hair, stripping the hair is a no-no.  Tangles galore. Yup. Imagine the thinnest thread you can imagine. Super thin. Some seem almost invisible when I look at them individually and not in a group. That's how thin my hair strands are. I have to be very careful because when they knot, I can't even imagine sticking a needle between the knot. It's all so uber tiny.



We may be hair twins my hair is just the way you described yours.


----------



## Sharpened

Last year:





It is the same side. I had used a mirror to get in closer. Never again.





Today:





Does anyone see a difference?


----------



## Platinum

Loc maintenance tonight with a Law and Order SVU marathon:


----------



## Anaisin

My level of lazy is putting my hair in 4 cornrows, realizing I left some hair out of a braid, then just twisting the piece left out instead of redoing the braid lol


----------



## PJaye

Anaisin said:


> My level of lazy is putting my hair in 4 cornrows, realizing I left some hair out of a braid, then just twisting the piece left out instead of redoing the braid lol



Me, too.  And, I have no excuse because I just have two Pocahontas braids whereas you have 4 cornrows.


----------



## Miss_Luna

Ladies, please, I need a long-term protective style for natural hair that is professional for the finance industry. Wigs are not possible. I also fly a lot for work and the dry air on the plane is killing everything, wash & go, twistout, braidout, pineapple ponytail; all dry as a desert by the end of a 4hr domestic flight. 

I'm sad. I don't want a relaxer, but I don't know else what to do. My hair is about mid-back straight. Shoulder length natural. 

Please help


----------



## Alma Petra

PJaye said:


> Me, too.  And, I have no excuse because I just have two Pocahontas braids whereas you have 4 cornrows.


Unbelievable! Yesterday I made a single braid and accidentally left a few strands out. I just wrapped them around the base of the braid and stuck a bobby pin in it lol


----------



## Alma Petra

Miss_Luna said:


> Ladies, please, I need a long-term protective style for natural hair that is professional for the finance industry. Wigs are not possible. I also fly a lot for work and the dry air on the plane is killing everything, wash & go, twistout, braidout, pineapple ponytail; all dry as a desert by the end of a 4hr domestic flight.
> 
> I'm sad. I don't want a relaxer, but I don't know else what to do. My hair is about mid-back straight. Shoulder length natural.
> 
> Please help


Why not just do a sleek bun? I find them to be very protective yet very professional.


----------



## Miss_Luna

Yes, I'm going to try that on drenched hair, meaning, I have to bun my hair in the shower. Once it's dry, it's too thick to actually get into a ponytail. 

It's 4A/4B and very thick. I can't get a ponytail holder around the hair; I have to use a folded over headband. 

I will get one of those donut things and try it, as well. 

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Miss_Luna said:


> Ladies, please, I need a long-term protective style for natural hair that is professional for the finance industry. Wigs are not possible. I also fly a lot for work and the dry air on the plane is killing everything, wash & go, twistout, braidout, pineapple ponytail; all dry as a desert by the end of a 4hr domestic flight.
> 
> I'm sad. I don't want a relaxer, but I don't know else what to do. My hair is about mid-back straight. Shoulder length natural.
> 
> Please help


BUN BUN! Grab some Cuban Twist hair or any other Kinky looking hair to form a nice bun!

They look perfect and your hair won't dry out, its a win win!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So I just bought some more Cuban twist hair in the color 1. The same hair that I made my clips-ins with. I don't like my clip-ins after wearing them one time because I combed the hair out too much and lost that rich kinky look to them. Now they are ruined. This time, I will not comb the hair out.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@YvetteWithJoy 

How is everything working out with your hair today?


----------



## Britt

I'm currently 4 months post relaxer and my roots are so thick and kinky. I want to go natural but that's because I think I was so traumatized from my overly processed bone straight relaxer. What I like most is big hair...I like the illusion of fluffier hair on my head and overall. I see several texlaxed heads of hair that I like but I really don't want to do it myself and would strongly prefer if a stylist did it. It's finding a competent stylist to do it. I'll give myself more time to make this decision. I'm trying to think about what works best for my lifestyle and aesthetic. In the meantime, I'm hanging in there with kinky asf roots that are a pain.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> How is everything working out with your hair today?



It is so kind of you to ask.

Well, I got 2 out of 10 twists detangled. I let the Jakeala green tea ayurvedic masque sit in my hair overnight. I'm moistening it with water, then applying Soultanicals Hair Glide on top. So far the 3c sections at the front are detangling easily. I'd better tackle the challenging 4a/b sections in the back next.

Little Man has no school today, so it'll have to wait until Pawpaw picks him up.

After detangling, I'm thinking about applying Jakeala's Shiloh Hair Balm to the entire length (instead of just the ends) and then either trying a bun with the telephone-cord looking hair band or a patiently shingled wash and go with Biosilk Hard Rock Gelee.


----------



## Colocha

Miss_Luna said:


> Yes, I'm going to try that on drenched hair, meaning, I have to bun my hair in the shower. Once it's dry, it's too thick to actually get into a ponytail.
> 
> It's 4A/4B and very thick. I can't get a ponytail holder around the hair; I have to use a folded over headband.
> 
> I will get one of those donut things and try it, as well.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.


If you want to bun on dry hair, try stretching it first. Rollerset or bantu knot your twists for a twist out and you should be able to bun it more easily.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It is so kind of you to ask.
> 
> Well, I got 2 out of 10 twists detangled. I let the Jakeala green tea ayurvedic masque sit in my hair overnight. I'm moistening it with water, then applying Soultanicals Hair Glide on top. So far the 3c sections at the front are detangling easily. I'd better tackle the challenging 4a/b sections in the back next.
> 
> Little Man has no school today, so it'll have to wait until Pawpaw picks him up.
> 
> After detangling, I'm thinking about applying Jakeala's Shiloh Hair Balm to the entire length (instead of just the ends) and then either trying a bun with the telephone-cord looking hair band or a patiently shingled wash and go with Biosilk Hard Rock Gelee.



Oh good, I'm glad that it is coming along.
I seriously hope that you don't hear any hair strand pops. I hate to hear that one strand pop when detangling, It messes up my mood.
I will say a prayer that every strand is saved on  your head. For real.  Detangling is no joke.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Britt said:


> I'm currently 4 months post relaxer and my roots are so thick and kinky. I want to go natural but that's because I think I was so traumatized from my overly processed bone straight relaxer. What I like most is big hair...I like the illusion of fluffier hair on my head and overall. I see several texlaxed heads of hair that I like but I really don't want to do it myself and would strongly prefer if a stylist did it. It's finding a competent stylist to do it. I'll give myself more time to make this decision. I'm trying to think about what works best for my lifestyle and aesthetic. In the meantime, I'm hanging in there with kinky asf roots that are a pain.


The real fun starts at 6 months post.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I went the beauty supply yesterday looking for the Cuban twist hair. The girl said they only had the Havana Twist hair.

That hair is way too shinny.


----------



## Britt

AdoraAdora24 said:


> The real fun starts at 6 months post.


Ohhhhh I know... I remember that before


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Britt said:


> Ohhhhh I know... I remember that before


Yea.. also my hair now is nothing like how my new growth was LOL!  New growth is a trip.


----------



## PJaye

Alma Petra said:


> Unbelievable! Yesterday I made a single braid and accidentally left a few strands out. I just wrapped them around the base of the braid and stuck a bobby pin in it lol



That sounds very logical to me.


----------



## Britt

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Yea.. also my hair now is nothing like how my new growth was LOL!  New growth is a trip.


Same here! It was like that too when I transitioned and I can't explain it. Even my new growth now is different from my natural hair.


----------



## melahnee

I hate my hair, I don't feel beautiful at all and all I want at this point is to get a weave


----------



## Nightingale

melahnee said:


> I hate my hair, I don't feel beautiful at all and all I want at this point is to get a weave



What do you hate about it? Did you have a setback?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Carrot seed oil.

I believe it was the ingredient in a mask that did my relaxed hair amazing.

Soultanicals has made just the Fall Bundle carrot shampoo available. It has biotin, MSM, etc.

Maybe if I can remove 5 more products, I can justify bringing it into the house. It's 30% off. Hmm.


----------



## PJaye

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Carrot seed oil.
> 
> I believe it was the ingredient in a mask that did my relaxed hair amazing.
> 
> Soultanicals has made just the Fall Bundle carrot shampoo available. It has biotin, MSM, etc.
> 
> Maybe if I can remove 5 more products, I can justify bringing it into the house. It's 30% off. Hmm.



That sounds like PJ math (I'm well acquainted with it).  Don't forget to carry the 1.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm finally done detangling. I had to recruit hubby for help with some of the crazily webbed tangles and knots. We detangled so long today that my legs got numb with me standing in front of the bathroom mirror.

This detangling session had me re-evaluating natural hair.

I give: I haven't really quite fully believed it was possible to thicken one's strands (only give the appearance or feel of having thickened one's strands), but after THIS detangling session, I'm going to look into it. Dealing with such dense, SUCH fine hair . . . just woo. It didn't even seem RIGHT for my hair to be that fine!

Maybe the CurlyProverbz Hair Tea will address this??? I'm getting mixed messages about Aveda's thickening conditioner and serum (or whatever it is), so I won't invest in that. I don't know. I'll google tomorrow.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

PJaye said:


> That sounds like PJ math (I'm well acquainted with it).  Don't forget to carry the 1.





It really does! Oh no! LOL!


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm finally done detangling. I had to recruit hubby for help with some of the crazily webbed tangles and knots. We detangled so long today that my legs got numb with me standing in front of the bathroom mirror.
> 
> This detangling session had me re-evaluating natural hair.
> 
> I give: I haven't really quite fully believed it was possible to thicken one's strands (only give the appearance or feel of having thickened one's strands), but after THIS detangling session, I'm going to look into it. Dealing with such dense, SUCH fine hair . . . just woo. It didn't even seem RIGHT for my hair to be that fine!
> 
> Maybe the CurlyProverbz Hair Tea will address this??? I'm getting mixed messages about Aveda's thickening conditioner and serum (or whatever it is), so I won't invest in that. I don't know. I'll google tomorrow.


I wonder if it is something we could take internally? I have dense, fine hair.


----------



## Miss_Luna

Colocha said:


> If you want to bun on dry hair, try stretching it first. Rollerset or bantu knot your twists for a twist out and you should be able to bun it more easily.



I will try the bantu knots for big twists. I don't have rollers to rollerset and I live in Asia, so, finding them might be a struggle. 

I'll try next week. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Miss_Luna

Britt said:


> I'm currently 4 months post relaxer and my roots are so thick and kinky. I want to go natural but that's because I think I was so traumatized from my overly processed bone straight relaxer. What I like most is big hair...I like the illusion of fluffier hair on my head and overall. I see several texlaxed heads of hair that I like but I really don't want to do it myself and would strongly prefer if a stylist did it. It's finding a competent stylist to do it. I'll give myself more time to make this decision. I'm trying to think about what works best for my lifestyle and aesthetic. In the meantime, I'm hanging in there with kinky asf roots that are a pain.



I am looking for the same solution as you. I am natural and I like big, fluffy hair, but my hair is too thick and it's just too much hair. I have to wet and moisturize several times a week or it will get so dry. 
I also exercise several times a week, so I would prefer something that detangles easily but still gives a cute twistout, if that's the look I'm going for. 

All that to say, if you find someone, please share. I think Oprah hair is attainable with the proper stylist.


----------



## Daina

Miss_Luna said:


> I am looking for the same solution as you. I am natural and I like big, fluffy hair, but my hair is too thick and it's just too much hair. I have to wet and moisturize several times a week or it will get so dry.
> I also exercise several times a week, so I would prefer something that detangles easily but still gives a cute twistout, if that's the look I'm going for.
> 
> All that to say, if you find someone, please share. I think Oprah hair is attainable with the proper stylist.



@Miss_Luna I work in Finance as well and know the struggle of finding something protective yet professional. I'm just not a wig person and my husband hates weaves so both of those are out. You got great advice about bunning it is my go to PS. My hair is WL stretched and APL curly and very thick. Stretch dry hair in twists, I also apply a light mist of water even to my dry hair to smooth. I use a folded over head band as well because my hair laughs at regular bands I  break them or my hair is ridiculously tight which will cause breakage. I also wear single french braids which look very neat and professional, I add some pretty hair pins or even an ornate butterfly hair pin. When I travel if my hair is straight I put it up in a loose top knot and put my scarf on. Nobody knows me on the flight and I could care less. Once I land I take it off release the bun and step off the plane with loose flowy hair. Also close your air vent at your seat. Those things are just a haven for germs and drying to the hair.

HTH, the struggle for women in finance is real enough without having to deal with nonsense over your hair as well.


----------



## Miss_Luna

Daina said:


> @Miss_Luna I work in Finance as well and know the struggle of finding something protective yet professional. I'm just not a wig person and my husband hates weaves so both of those are out. You got great advice about bunning it is my go to PS. My hair is WL stretched and APL curly and very thick. Stretch dry hair in twists, I also apply a light mist of water even to my dry hair to smooth. I use a folded over head band as well because my hair laughs at regular bands I  break them or my hair is ridiculously tight which will cause breakage. I also wear single french braids which look very neat and professional, I add some pretty hair pins or even an ornate butterfly hair pin. When I travel if my hair is straight I put it up in a loose top knot and put my scarf on. Nobody knows me on the flight and I could care less. Once I land I take it off release the bun and step off the plane with loose flowy hair. Also close your air vent at your seat. Those things are just a haven for germs and drying to the hair.
> 
> HTH, the struggle for women in finance is real enough without having to deal with nonsense over your hair as well.



Yes, the work struggle is already enough. Adding the constant hair maintenance just adds to the stress. I've actually worn a french braid on blow-dried hair when I don't feel like twisting after a wash. The issue with blow-dried hair is exercising a few times a week. My roots just start to frizz. I have broken so many hair ties that I don't even keep regular ones anymore

Work is fairly stressful so adding the hair stress is just so frustrating. I tend to travel for meetings, so I only bring a carry-on, which means I can't keep a ton of hair products with me while I'm traveling. I do keep the vents on the plane closed though, but I haven't tried the scarf outside, yet lol. Maybe I'll carry the scarf with me on the plane and put it on once I'm in my seat. 

Thank you for the advice. I will try the bun option, although I'm not really a 'bun' girl; probably because I haven't tried to get all of this hair into a ponytail in years.


----------



## Nightingale

The front section of my hair looks nothing like it did 3 years ago (see my avatar for reference). I used a Denman in that pic, so the curl is a little tighter than usual, but you get the idea. Today, it looks like this:

 

I'm 99% sure it isn't damaged, but it is longer and better moisturized. I would think that would mean a more stretched out version of the same pattern, but IMO, it looks like a different pattern altogether. It isn't a big deal, but I am curious about what caused the change.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@Nightingale, you are such a pleasure! Thank you for the goodies! So kind!

Your hair is beautiful, too! Do you think it's the weight of your hair?


----------



## Colocha

Miss_Luna said:


> I will try the bantu knots for big twists. I don't have rollers to rollerset and I live in Asia, so, finding them might be a struggle.
> 
> I'll try next week. Thank you for the suggestion.


No problem! I hope it works out.

ETA: I am on clinical rotations in medical school and the bun I get from this has been considered professional enough so far.


----------



## Nightingale

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Nightingale, you are such a pleasure! Thank you for the goodies! So kind!
> 
> Your hair is beautiful, too! Do you think it's the weight of your hair?



You're welcome, I owed it to you after you gave me so much product the other day. If my baby boy hadn't been trying to cough up a lung (Dr at clinic said its allergies), I would have let you get a peek at his hair. The Soultanicals Coil Boosting Jelly had his little curls popping. Thanks for passing that on to me.

As far as that front section of hair goes, I don't know what to make of it. Maybe weight, maybe because that area is silkier than the rest of my head. :kanyeshrug:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Nightingale said:


> You're welcome, I owed it to you after you gave me so much product the other day. If my baby boy hadn't been trying to cough up a lung (Dr at clinic said its allergies), I would have let you get a peek at his hair. The Soultanicals Coil Boosting Jelly had his little curls popping. Thanks for passing that on to me.
> 
> As far as that front section of hair goes, I don't know what to make of it. Maybe weight, maybe because that area is silkier than the rest of my head. :kanyeshrug:



You're more than welcome!

Oh! I hope Little Guy feels better soon!


----------



## Britt

Miss_Luna said:


> I am looking for the same solution as you. I am natural and I like big, fluffy hair, but my hair is too thick and it's just too much hair. I have to wet and moisturize several times a week or it will get so dry.
> I also exercise several times a week, so I would prefer something that detangles easily but still gives a cute twistout, if that's the look I'm going for.
> 
> All that to say, if you find someone, please share. I think Oprah hair is attainable with the proper stylist.


I understand! My natural hair is  pretty but it's a lot of style prep involved. I love the look of big fluffy hair and like you I would like to exercise more. 
Girlll, I can't see Oprah hair for myself, she is goals lol but an unattainable one for me. Her hair is far thicker and denser than mine. I LOVE her hair. 
I totally feel you on the right stylist. Yesterday and last night i spent time reading through old threads on the forum and looking up texlaxing and it seems that most do it themselves. I really don't want to do that tho, especially not the first go around. Idk... some thing I just prefer to leave to a stylist. I've self relaxed several times growing up and it's messy and not as smooth a process as when a stylist does it. I'm in NYC and there's a stylist all the way in Jersey that I'm thinking about going to bc she specializes in natural hair. There's also another stylist in Harlem that does natural hair, she would be an option for me also.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair smells divine. Every time I turn my head I get a whiff.


----------



## Cattypus1

PJaye said:


> That sounds like PJ math (I'm well acquainted with it).  Don't forget to carry the 1.


PJ MATH!  I’m using that one!


----------



## LovelyRo

I went to 3 different BSSs earlier today and the large tub of eco style  Black castor and flaxseed oil gel ranged from 3.99 to 6.99.  Smh... they weren’t even a mile away from each other.


----------



## Prettymetty

I am so ready to wash/dc my hair,  but it has only been 2 days. Hurry up Tuesday


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Man, it was so cold when I got off work. I wrapped my ponytail around my neck. No, I didn't take it off my head, it was just long enough to wrap


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> See what had _happened _ was . . .
> 
> I tried this fenugreek prepoo recipe that I've been wanting to try for over a year. I told myself, "Yvette, patch test. You don't know how fenugreek does your hair." But then I put it on a section and it detangled my hair like a breeze, and I was like, "Ohhhhhh sookie-sookie, now!" And I kept going.
> 
> I rinsed it out and my hair was light and fluffy and shiny and SUPER defined . . . like I couldn't recognize my hair. So THEN I was like, "Yes, ma'am!!! I DIIIIIIIID that! "
> 
> Then I looked in the mirror and there were TONS of little particles in my hair. Like TONS.
> 
> So when I got back from work, I washed it. They were still there. So I washed it again. They were STILL there. So I washed it AGAIN. They were STILL THERE.  So then I washed it like 2 more times and had hubby try to help me, and I completely stripped my hair.
> 
> For super fine, coily hair, stripping the hair is a no-no.  Tangles galore. Yup. Imagine the thinnest thread you can imagine. Super thin. Some seem almost invisible when I look at them individually and not in a group. That's how thin my hair strands are. I have to be very careful because when they knot, I can't even imagine sticking a needle between the knot. It's all so uber tiny.



Anytime someone starts out by saying:

What had happened was.......... it's going to be a good story.

I'm sorry you had that experience because I know how much love and effort you put into your hair.  You are one patient sistah though because my scissors would have been calling my name.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Platinum said:


> Loc maintenance tonight with a Law and Order SVU marathon:



I know it's some red Kool aid in that cup LOL!!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Two things:

Yep, it was the rollers that was causing my hair to break.  I have seen a tremendous decrease of hair in my comb.  Today is wash/DC day and, so far, I have seen very few broken hairs.  I slept in hard rollers from 13 to 17 and don't remember breakage....... who knows.

Listening to @YvetteWithJoy, I am now in love with Pure One Beauty products.  I think I may even permanently switch from Just Nutritive.  It's definitely cheaper.  The oil Pomades are to die for!  @YvetteWithJoy did you purchase one of the mud poos?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> Two things:
> 
> Yep, it was the rollers that was causing my hair to break.  I have seen a tremendous decrease of hair in my comb.  Today is wash/DC day and, so far, I have seen very few broken hairs.  I slept in hard rollers from 13 to 17 and don't remember breakage....... who knows.
> 
> Listening to @YvetteWithJoy, I am now in love with Pure One Beauty products.  I think I may even permanently switch from Just Nutritive.  It's definitely cheaper.  The oil Pomades are to die for!  @YvetteWithJoy did you purchase one of the mud poos?



I did! She gave me 2 for almost free, too. I love her customer service! Ingredients are great! The prepoo mud worked good. The red palm oil one does not smell alright. The mudpoo didn't quite wow me as much as the Naturalicious clay wash, which I can now get on the ground, and that is the only reason I'm not repurchasing it.

She works so hard! I definitely want to support her. Let me go check out the oil pomade.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I did! She gave me 2 for almost free, too. I love her customer service! Ingredients are great! The prepoo mud worked good. The red palm oil one does not smell alright. The mudpoo didn't quite wow me as much as the Naturalicious clay wash, which I can now get on the ground, and that is the only reason I'm not repurchasing it.
> 
> She works so hard! I definitely want to support her. Let me go check out the oil pomade.  Thanks for sharing!



She really does work hard and seems to have a great Spirit.  

I'm glad I asked about the clay wash before I put it on my wish list.  I really want to implement clay washes into my routine but I want to find a ready made mud poo.  I'm going to check out JMonique and Naturalicious.

I also want to try some of Pure One Beauty's oils for hair growth.  She has so many fabulous products!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> She really does work hard and seems to have a great Spirit.
> 
> I'm glad I asked about the clay wash before I put it on my wish list.  I really want to implement clay washes into my routine but I want to find a ready made mud poo.  I'm going to check out JMonique and Naturalicious.
> 
> I also want to try some of Pure One Beauty's oils for hair growth.  She has so many fabulous products!!



She really does! And she loves to listen and customize.

I was looking at her hair pomades. So many options!!! I'm going to see if she'll add ayurvedic ingredients to her strong hold high shine one for me and then order.

I'm going to try a body scrub for sure.

And you might love the clay prepoo. It's a prepoo, wash, and detangler in one. I just prefer a more moisturizing product.

Naturalicious is expensive. On par with Just Nutritive. I haven't purchased it in years. I have a bottle of dry clay mix from Sheaterra that I must go through first. The Naturalicious clay reviews are on point. That stuff was awesome on my hair, especially if I'd prepoo'd previously.


----------



## Miss_Luna

Britt said:


> I understand! My natural hair is  pretty but it's a lot of style prep involved. I love the look of big fluffy hair and like you I would like to exercise more.
> Girlll, I can't see Oprah hair for myself, she is goals lol but an unattainable one for me. Her hair is far thicker and denser than mine. I LOVE her hair.
> I totally feel you on the right stylist. Yesterday and last night i spent time reading through old threads on the forum and looking up texlaxing and it seems that most do it themselves. I really don't want to do that tho, especially not the first go around. Idk... some thing I just prefer to leave to a stylist. I've self relaxed several times growing up and it's messy and not as smooth a process as when a stylist does it. I'm in NYC and there's a stylist all the way in Jersey that I'm thinking about going to bc she specializes in natural hair. There's also another stylist in Harlem that does natural hair, she would be an option for me also.



Oprah hair, or close to it, is possible! #keephopealive

I've never self-relaxed. The only thing I can do to my own hair is wash, detangle, twist/braid. That's it; that's why being natural has worked for me when I move around a lot. I am not consistent enough to have a primary stylist. I've had one for a few years, but then I move and have to start over. 

What part of Jersey is the stylist? I am coming to the US, probably around DC, in January. I don't mind traveling while I'm in the region. If I can manage a texlax every three months then I would go that route. At this point of my life I don't think I have time to be 100% natural. I only went natural because I have a sensitive scalp and my scalp couldn't take a relaxer every 6 weeks, which is what I was doing in order to keep my edges straight lol

I don't know what I'm doing to do, but keep us updated on your plans.


----------



## LushLox

These days I actually enjoy wash days. I seem to have very little problems now - no tangling issues no dryness, very little to no breakage; even styling is quite painless most of the time. And to boot it is all done very quickly.

I better not have jinxed myself.  Best not to make anymore changes and I just keep it going, don't change a good thing!


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> These days I actually enjoy wash days. I seem to have very little problems now - no tangling issues no dryness, very little to no breakage; even styling is quite painless most of the time. And to boot it is all done very quickly.
> 
> I better not have jinxed myself.  Best not to make anymore changes and I just keep it going, don't change a good thing!


Your hair looks good!


----------



## imaginary

YvetteWithJoy said:


> See what had _happened _ was . . .
> 
> I tried this fenugreek prepoo recipe that I've been wanting to try for over a year. I told myself, "Yvette, patch test. You don't know how fenugreek does your hair." But then I put it on a section and it detangled my hair like a breeze, and I was like, "Ohhhhhh sookie-sookie, now!" And I kept going.
> 
> I rinsed it out and my hair was light and fluffy and shiny and SUPER defined . . . like I couldn't recognize my hair. So THEN I was like, "Yes, ma'am!!! I DIIIIIIIID that! "
> 
> Then I looked in the mirror and there were TONS of little particles in my hair. Like TONS.
> 
> So when I got back from work, I washed it. They were still there. So I washed it again. They were STILL there. So I washed it AGAIN. They were STILL THERE.  So then I washed it like 2 more times and had hubby try to help me, and I completely stripped my hair.
> 
> For super fine, coily hair, stripping the hair is a no-no.  Tangles galore. Yup. Imagine the thinnest thread you can imagine. Super thin. Some seem almost invisible when I look at them individually and not in a group. That's how thin my hair strands are. I have to be very careful because when they knot, I can't even imagine sticking a needle between the knot. It's all so uber tiny.



PRO-TIP to prevent future *war flasbacks*: If you guys find fenugreek (or any small particles really) trapped in your hair, DO NOT wash your hair again. Just put your blowdryer on cool and slowly comb them out with the comb attachment and maybe a paddle brush. After that, do another cowash and you should be gravy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

imaginary said:


> PRO-TIP to prevent future *war flasbacks*: If you guys find fenugreek (or any small particles really) trapped in your hair, DO NOT wash your hair again. Just put your blowdryer on cool and slowly comb them out with the comb attachment and maybe a paddle brush. After that, do another cowash and you should be gravy.



Now THAT is a PRO tip! Many thanks!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@AdoraAdora24, I finally am wearing grease in my hair from root to tip! I'll see how the week fares!


----------



## Colocha

I feel like the longer my hair gets the less I care about elaborate styling. I just want something where I can pull it all back with minimal effort. Lol, that was the whole reason I grew my hair out though. Ease of styling


----------



## Evolving78

Colocha said:


> I feel like the longer my hair gets the less I care about elaborate styling. I just want something where I can pull it all back with minimal effort. Lol, that was the whole reason I grew my hair out though. Ease of styling


That’s why I’m growing my hair. I wanna wear thick juicy buns again!


----------



## keranikki

imaginary said:


> PRO-TIP to prevent future *war flasbacks*: If you guys find fenugreek (or any small particles really) trapped in your hair, DO NOT wash your hair again. Just put your blowdryer on cool and slowly comb them out with the comb attachment and maybe a paddle brush. After that, do another cowash and you should be gravy.



Thanks, will do!


----------



## Britt

Miss_Luna said:


> Oprah hair, or close to it, is possible! #keephopealive
> 
> I've never self-relaxed. The only thing I can do to my own hair is wash, detangle, twist/braid. That's it; that's why being natural has worked for me when I move around a lot. I am not consistent enough to have a primary stylist. I've had one for a few years, but then I move and have to start over.
> 
> What part of Jersey is the stylist? I am coming to the US, probably around DC, in January. I don't mind traveling while I'm in the region. If I can manage a texlax every three months then I would go that route. At this point of my life I don't think I have time to be 100% natural. I only went natural because I have a sensitive scalp and my scalp couldn't take a relaxer every 6 weeks, which is what I was doing in order to keep my edges straight lol
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing to do, but keep us updated on your plans.


@Miss_Luna its salon Femi in Bloomfield NJ. Check out their yelp and Facebook. My friend goes to the owner Kenya who she swears by.


----------



## melahnee

Nightingale said:


> What do you hate about it? Did you have a setback?


I guess you can call it a setback. I cut about 8-9 inches off back in june and I do like the cut, but I just feel like I'm not very good at styling this length. I'm at a stage now where it's difficult and frustrating thinking of new hairstyles. Sort of like an awkward length. Most of the time I just keep it in two dutch braids, but I wish it could look presentable just being down and free.
If I were to straighten it, it'd probably be about APL now and I had cut it to shoulder length. Curly, it barely even touches my shoulders though.
I also see a difference in thickness. It's obvious that straightening/dying my hair every month or other month made it finer than it should have, so I'm really happy about this new thickness I'm experiencing, but I feel like half the time I look like an awkward teenager or something. Idk if I'm using the wrong products or it's just because of this length/cut, but I honestly don't like my hair very much these days at all.


----------



## faithVA

I love the way the mane choice products work in my hair but I guess the scent in the product makes my eyes hurt. Or maybe it's something else in the products. I will try another mane choice line and see if it solves the problem.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

faithVA said:


> I love the way the mane choice products work in my hair but I guess the scent in the product makes my eyes hurt. Or maybe it's something else in the products. I will try another mane choice line and see if it solves the problem.



The Halo line scent, or the original scent? TIA.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I need to try this. At least once.


----------



## faithVA

YvetteWithJoy said:


> The Halo line scent, or the original scent? TIA.


The original. And to be fair it is really only the shampoo.  I will try the Egyptian shampoo next time.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

faithVA said:


> The original. And to be fair it is really only the shampoo.  I will try the Egyptian shampoo next time.



My sense of smell gives me so many issues. I can't STAND the smell of the original Mane Choice 3-in-1. It seems like it would be such a great product. I had to give it away.

I am so grateful for the scent of the Ancient Egyptian line and the Halo line. They both smell WONDERFUL. Yay! I haven't tried them, but I really like the line's creator and her aims. The ingredients in her products look great and are actually different, so the products seem worth trying at some point.


----------



## faithVA

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My sense of smell gives me so many issues. I can't STAND the smell of the original Mane Choice 3-in-1. It seems like it would be such a great product. I had to give it away.
> 
> I am so grateful for the scent of the Ancient Egyptian line and the Halo line. They both smell WONDERFUL. Yay! I haven't tried them, but I really like the line's creator and her aims. The ingredients in her products look great and are actually different, so the products seem worth trying at some point.


Usually I don't have an issue but the shampoo causes my eyes to tear. I am not using her products exclusively but I'm leaning that way. My hair is really manageable using the shampoo, conditioner and leave in together. After I use up some other things I will use the styler to see how my hair does. I'm not sure if the shampoo leaves my hair bare enough to apply henna. I will have to try it soon.


----------



## Cattypus1

@faithVA & @YvetteWithJoy i really hate the scent of the 3 in 1 formula too but I love love love the Egyptian line. I love the scent of Biotin gel, too.


----------



## faithVA

Cattypus1 said:


> @faithVA & @YvetteWithJoy i really hate the scent of the 3 in 1 formula too but I love love love the Egyptian line. I love the scent of Biotin gel, too.


That's good to know. I don't mind the scent persay but I hate the side effect of my eyes tearing.

But the scent is quite strong in that line.


----------



## Sharpened

@Cattypus1 Love your new avatar, so cute!


----------



## Cattypus1

Thanks @Sharpened. Milestone...never had anything close to this length as a natural.  I’m excited to see how far I can go.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @AdoraAdora24, I finally am wearing grease in my hair from root to tip! I'll see how the week fares!


Lol.

I hope that you love it like I do! I thought of your detangling session again last night as I was combing out my hair. I ended up having to cut a small knot out in the back of my head caused by COMBING TOO FAST.  We gotta be so careful lol. It was about four strands balled up at the end. The grease helped so much.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

What is sad is that I have a lot of hair, but not styling it. I get the urge to style then boom the urge is gone. It's hat season and I'm taking advantage.  When I finally show it there's gonna be a lot of looks.

The mirror has not seen me or my hair in a month. I vowed to myself that "I will not stand in the mirror pulling my hair down to see if I'm full MBL yet. I will not break out the measuring tape. I will not binge watch YouTube. I will not be showing my hair. Any time soon".

The other night I had a dream that I was WL as a reward for not watching it grow.

I comb my hair, I twist it up and throw a hat on. I come home I throw my scarf on.

Dear hair,
 I will see you on March 22, 2018.
Lord willing.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

How come I can braid so well on every body's hair but my own?

If I could only sit my own head on my own lap for an hour..


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hair is not just hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My scarf came off last night while I was in a good, good sleep. I don't care how good the sleep is I will not, NOT let my hair go free in the night. I will rise up (while sleeping), find the scarf, make a perfect v shape then tie it back on with eyes closed in the dark.

Good Night.


----------



## Saludable84

Last week, I got in a good detangling session after my two step. I’m trying to figure out how to reduce my ssks (mainly it’s wngs) but sometimes I still get them, and reducing webbing in my crown. I’ve figured out a few things:

-shampoo causes tangles for me, period. I don’t know about DC first, because my hair uses a lot of conditioner, but the only other option is to put in conditioner immediately after I wash a section.
-I usually deep condition while taking a bath, so the webbing is due to laying on that part of my head.
-detangling without a rinse out. Seems like a duh right? Well most rinse out leave my hair hard or are too softening and leave my hair off balance so I don’t bother.
-not twisting all the way to the end. Especially when I bun. It just causes tangles.  I don’t twist the last inch if I can’t help it. Just use whatever ends sealer and curl it with my finger.

That is all.


----------



## fifigirl

Can someone please ask my hair to get to WL immediately????? This hair journey is becoming endless


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

fifigirl said:


> Can someone please ask my hair to get to WL immediately????? This hair journey is becoming endless



Awww! Hugs!

I get antsy at times about reaching lengths.

What's helped me is to change my focus to other specific hair activities, and to assign durations to them.

Example: For the first quarter of 2018, I have decided to do a personalized version of CurlyProverbz's original regimen. So, for the next couple of months I am distracted with exploring, designing, and trialing in preparation. Adding new styling ability also takes up focus. 

Early April 2018, after I've done at least 3 months of my CP regimen, I'll permit myself to get a blow out, trim, and some emotions about my hair's length.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

fifigirl said:


> Can someone please ask my hair to get to WL immediately????? This hair journey is becoming endless


I know how you feel. If only hair grew 1" every month instead of 1/2".


----------



## fifigirl

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Awww! Hugs!
> 
> I get antsy at times about reaching lengths.
> 
> What's helped me is to change my focus to other specific hair activities, and to assign durations to them.
> 
> Example: For the first quarter of 2018, I have decided to do a personalized version of CurlyProverbz's original regimen. So, for the next couple of months I am distracted with exploring, designing, and trialing in preparation. Adding new styling ability also takes up focus.
> 
> Early April 2018, after I've done at least 3 months of my CP regimen, I'll permit myself to get a blow out, trim, and some emotions about my hair's length.



I will certainly try this approach! Thanks for the advice


----------



## fifigirl

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I know how you feel. If only hair grew 1" every month instead of 1/2".


You know or an inch and a half a month! My hair would be like Rapunzel's


----------



## Smiley79

This is life. I have never experienced a product that truly leaves my hair as soft or moisturized as this one. I'm so sad to say that it beats my Oyin Hair Dew; but I will keep Hair Dew because of the scent.  I hope Shea Moisture keeps this one around.


----------



## OriginalBeauty

Kiddo is home from school today, and I really don't feel like wetting my hair.  It's too cold.

You would think I would have been used to autumn and winter by now, but every year it catches me be surprise.


----------



## OriginalBeauty

Loving As I Am curling jelly right now.


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Awww! Hugs!
> 
> I get antsy at times about reaching lengths.
> 
> What's helped me is to change my focus to other specific hair activities, and to assign durations to them.
> 
> Example: For the first quarter of 2018, I have decided to do a personalized version of CurlyProverbz's original regimen. So, for the next couple of months I am distracted with exploring, designing, and trialing in preparation. Adding new styling ability also takes up focus.
> 
> Early April 2018, after I've done at least 3 months of my CP regimen, I'll permit myself to get a blow out, trim, and some emotions about my hair's length.


This sounds good! I will be doing something similar myself. I’m on a keep it simple challenge and no heat until April! I won’t try any new  products for the next 5 months as well.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

When I was a kid. I watched the Cosby Show just for this -->




.


Oh how I coveted!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*I won't leave out Tempest Bledsoe!*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> This sounds good! I will be doing something similar myself. I’m on a keep it simple challenge and no heat until April! I won’t try any new  products for the next 5 months as well.


This is helpful. For me it helps to do something totally unrelated to hair! I find that, that completely works.

Oh and don't look at it in the mirror LOL.

eta: Here I am on this site....


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> She really does! And she loves to listen and customize.
> 
> I was looking at her hair pomades. So many options!!! I'm going to see if she'll add ayurvedic ingredients to her strong hold high shine one for me and then order.
> 
> I'm going to try a body scrub for sure.
> 
> And you might love the clay prepoo. It's a prepoo, wash, and detangler in one. I just prefer a more moisturizing product.
> 
> Naturalicious is expensive. On par with Just Nutritive. I haven't purchased it in years. I have a bottle of dry clay mix from Sheaterra that I must go through first. The Naturalicious clay reviews are on point. That stuff was awesome on my hair, especially if I'd prepoo'd previously.



Thanks for all the info!

I'm sure she will add ayurvedic ingredients to your oil pomade - that is a good idea!! 

I don't mind paying a bit more if the product is high quality so I think I might give Naturalicious a shot.  And it's amazing that you mentioned Sheaterra; I was on their website over the weekend and saw that they have mud poos.  One looked particularly interesting to me - the mango one......I think.  I'm going to try Naturalicious first though and go from there.  Thank you, as always.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I saw it mentioned in another thread but has any of you put MSM powder in your shampoo or conditioner?  I do not get along with sulfur (although I read that MSM behaves differently in the body but I can't chance it) but really want to see if MSM will improve the health of my hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> Thanks for all the info!
> 
> I'm sure she will add ayurvedic ingredients to your oil pomade - that is a good idea!!
> 
> I don't mind paying a bit more if the product is high quality so I think I might give Naturalicious a shot.  And it's amazing that you mentioned Sheaterra; I was on their website over the weekend and saw that they have mud poos.  One looked particularly interesting to me - the mango one......I think.  I'm going to try Naturalicious first though and go from there.  Thank you, as always.



You're more than welcome. Thank YOU for sharing your favorites. I'm so glad to have learned about Just Nutritive from you.

If you do try the Naturalicious, be sure to stir/shake it before every use. I never realized that it settles!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I want to do this hairstyle when I feel in the mood to play in my hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I will go back to this hairstyle when hat season is over.


----------



## SAPNK

No matter how much I detangle my hair beforehand, It's always a tangled mess when I try to style it. I end up having to rip through it just to do anything. This time I thought I had it, but my roots are so matted(?), I can't even part my hair. I'm at my wits end. If anyone has any advice, it would be greatly appreciated. 
Sectioning, doing everything in twists, finger detangling. I can do all of that, and it's like I've done nothing.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SAPNK said:


> No matter how much I detangle my hair beforehand, It's always a tangled mess when I try to style it. I end up having to rip through it just to do anything. This time I thought I had it, but my roots are so matted(?), I can't even part my hair. I'm at my wits end. If anyone has any advice, it would be greatly appreciated.
> Sectioning, doing everything in twists, finger detangling. I can do all of that, and it's like I've done nothing.



I have to say that using grease has helped me detangle and kinda keeps the hair separated. I find myself rubbing the grease even on the base of my sections.  But I will not attempted to part a straight line. There are too many hairs at stake to even try a straight line! I have not figured out the secret.  No natural guru has spoken about this issue much. They part really nice with blow dried hair or stretched hair. My hair is too moist to be stretched.


----------



## SuchaLady

@SuchMagnificance Do you ever wear your hair curly? I remember you saying you didn't care about curl reversion  

What products do you use to wash and dc? How often do you wash? What do you use to straighten?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I do wish that I could part my hair better.  But a perfect part is not with a broken hair.


----------



## SAPNK

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I have to say that using grease has helped me detangle and kinda keeps the hair separated. I find myself rubbing the grease even on the base of my sections.  But I will not attempted to part a straight line. There are too many hairs at stake to even try a straight line! I have not figured out the secret.  No natural guru has spoken about this issue much. They part really nice with blow dried hair or stretched hair. My hair is too moist to be stretched.



Thank You @AdoraAdora24. I've started using grease recently, but I haven't been using it to do these marley twists, because I thought I had enough product in my hair. Lol, I'm gonna leave the straight parts alone.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

SAPNK said:


> No matter how much I detangle my hair beforehand, It's always a tangled mess when I try to style it. I end up having to rip through it just to do anything. This time I thought I had it, but my roots are so matted(?), I can't even part my hair. I'm at my wits end. If anyone has any advice, it would be greatly appreciated.
> Sectioning, doing everything in twists, finger detangling. I can do all of that, and it's like I've done nothing.



I finally figured out that it is best I detangle as I'm styling. Fully detangling beforehand? Not smart given how instantly my hair begins re-tangling.

I do unfurling, de-webbing, and finger detangling along the way during wash day. Then I apply the slipperiest product I've ever encountered to a section, fully detangle it, apply styler IMMEDIATELY, and repeat for remaining sections.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I finally figured out that it is best I detangle as I'm styling. Fully detangling beforehand? Not smart given how instantly my hair begins re-tangling.
> 
> I do unfurling, de-webbing, and finger detangling along the way during wash day. Then I apply the slipperiest product I've ever encountered to a section, fully detangle it, apply styler IMMEDIATELY, and repeat for remaining sections.


I bet 22Century's conditioner would be great for detangling after washing! I think I'll get some after seeing how it saved her daughter's hair that one time! When I have been really good, I'll reward myself and make a purchase. I bet it's very slippery.

Eta: I won't use it as a DC, but a leave in.


----------



## Saludable84

SAPNK said:


> No matter how much I detangle my hair beforehand, It's always a tangled mess when I try to style it. I end up having to rip through it just to do anything. This time I thought I had it, but my roots are so matted(?), I can't even part my hair. I'm at my wits end. If anyone has any advice, it would be greatly appreciated.
> Sectioning, doing everything in twists, finger detangling. I can do all of that, and it's like I've done nothing.


When do you detangle?
How often do you detangle? I find that detangling too often is a bit much. 
I get webbing in my crown, but it’s because I rest my hair most in that area. 
Also, products are you using in comparison to shampoo? I heavy seal so my CRN takes just enough off to not strip, but my nexxus and redken are very cleansing, so I’m left with a bit more tangles.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I have about 25 jars of Hollywood Beauty Cholesterols....why?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I know what I'm going to do.

Dump one of my jars of cholesterol into my 75% empty coconut oil jar and add flaxseed gel. I have a bag of flaxseed sitting around somewhere.  Make a slippery conditioner.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

SuchaLady said:


> @SuchMagnificance Do you ever wear your hair curly? I remember you saying you didn't care about curl reversion
> 
> What products do you use to wash and dc? How often do you wash? What do you use to straighten?



Long so bear with me. @SuchaLady

I wash every 2 weeks. And I wore my first twistout recently after being natural since 2011..lol. Still havent done a wash and go (pass).
Im just not a fan of how the natural styles with my real hair frame my face. I think it ages me. (Does that make sense)? Now I will wear a crochet twistout only because I can make it as big as I want and its pretty low maintenance.

I clarify with ORS creamy aloe
Shampoo with Joico Moisture Recovery or CON Coconut Milk Detangling Shampoo
Condition with anything from Shea Moisture Manuka, Mane Choice, Cantu deep conditioning mask, TGIN mask, ORS Hair Repair. And Aphogee 2 min for protein.
kinky curly knot today as my leave in

I use the same items above  and Tresemme heat protectant to flat iron.

I use a hot comb to gather my edges  and roots together. I use a flat iron on the rest of my hair. I flat iron once every 4 months or so. The rest of the time Im protective styling to some extent.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I have to say that using grease has helped me detangle and kinda keeps the hair separated. I find myself rubbing the grease even on the base of my sections.  But I will not attempted to part a straight line. There are too many hairs at stake to even try a straight line! I have not figured out the secret.  No natural guru has spoken about this issue much. They part really nice with blow dried hair or stretched hair. My hair is too moist to be stretched.



Ma'am, so far it looks like you are right about grease! I put 12 chunky twists in my hair just now. My hair separated easily, unfurled and elongated easily, and released tangles easily.

It's been a greasy two days, but I'm winning over tangles and SSKs.


----------



## GGsKin

I don't know how much longer my hair can take a loose wash and go that doesnt get washed enough but until I get a dryer I don't want to do attempt anything else lol.

Been on the lookout for a hood dryer comparable to a Pibbs but available in UK. 

The fine strands that make up my 'clumps' are becoming a nightmare to detangle. At my lower section, I'm finding knots further up the strands

Finger detangling,  removing single strand by single strand with some tension on the ends... this becomes tedious and in frustration I start popping strands apart. 

I've been missing the idea of combing but because of the wng life and the clumping, it is such a process comb out my hair without causing breakage. Ughhhh!


----------



## SAPNK

Saludable84 said:


> When do you detangle?
> How often do you detangle? I find that detangling too often is a bit much.
> I get webbing in my crown, but it’s because I rest my hair most in that area.
> Also, products are you using in comparison to shampoo? I heavy seal so my CRN takes just enough off to not strip, but my nexxus and redken are very cleansing, so I’m left with a bit more tangles.



I only detangle on wash day usually. Before, during, and/or after washing. Don't judge me, but right now I'm using VO5 shampoo, and Tresseme conditioner. The shampoo doesn't make my hair too tangly, and the conditioner makes it pretty soft and easy to detangle under the running water.


----------



## Sharpened

AbsyBlvd said:


> I don't know how much longer my hair can take a loose wash and go that doesnt get washed enough but until I get a dryer I don't want to do attempt anything else lol.
> 
> Been on the lookout for a hood dryer comparable to a Pibbs but available in UK.
> 
> The fine strands that make up my 'clumps' are becoming a nightmare to detangle. At my lower section, I'm finding knots further up the strands
> 
> Finger detangling,  removing single strand by single strand with some tension on the ends... this becomes tedious and in frustration I start popping strands apart.
> 
> I've been missing the idea of combing but because of the wng life and the clumping, it is such a process comb out my hair without causing breakage. Ughhhh!


Time for a bun break?


----------



## Honey Bee

@SAPNK Grease might very well work so definitely try that, but also, check your porosity and your protein levels.


----------



## Saludable84

SAPNK said:


> I only detangle on wash day usually. Before, during, and/or after washing. Don't judge me, but right now I'm using VO5 shampoo, and Tresseme conditioner. The shampoo doesn't make my hair too tangly, and the conditioner makes it pretty soft and easy to detangle under the running water.


There have been some good, but rare posts on detangling. One of the biggest culprits has been over detangling. Too much can lead to more tangles. You know your hair better than I do, but Ive noticed the more I detangle, the more I have to detangle.

Check your porosity and protein levels at @Honey Bee suggested. Also, grease does work very well. I try to use a shampoo that will not strip all the grease (sounds weird right), and this helps with the detangling.


----------



## Evolving78

@SAPNK
You made need a regular Afro comb to detangle.. jumbo wide toothed combs do not get the job done for me when I first start to detangle. I used a comb with wide long teeth, but not as wide as a shower comb, or just a regular old school styled comb. Once my hair is detangled, then I can go through with a wider comb.
Also I finger detangle first with oil on dry hair before I wet my hair. I do this as a relaxed head, and did it as a natural. I have coily natural hair and my new growth can get matted and tangled very quickly. So I believe with your texture, you need to switch tools. Also you may benefit from using a serum, or hair grease. 
It’s time for folks to go back to the tried and true. 
Regular comb and some hair grease.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Ma'am, so far it looks like you are right about grease! I put 12 chunky twists in my hair just now. My hair separated easily, unfurled and elongated easily, and released tangles easily.
> 
> It's been a greasy two days, but I'm winning over tangles and SSKs.



 Cheers for Grease! .

I'm telling you, I know it has saved my ends and my strands! I'm so happy for this news!

So far grease has not let me down and I hope it never lets you down either!


----------



## PJaye

This is the first time since the onset of my addiction that I'm not eagerly anticipating BF/CM and do not have a list.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Also, Thank you for trying it!  @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## Evolving78

PJaye said:


> This is the first time since the onset of my addiction that I'm not eagerly anticipating BF/CM and do not have a list.


I have a list since I have found my holy grail hair product company.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Also, Thank you for trying it!  @YvetteWithJoy





Thanks for suggesting/discussing it.

It couldn't hurt! I've tried things much more adventurous, so returning to grease wasn't worrisome. LOL.


----------



## Honey Bee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Also, Thank you for trying it!  @YvetteWithJoy


Once I start wearing my hair out (maybe spring), I'll be trying it too. I have fine strands but like to wear it out.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Honey Bee said:


> Once I start wearing my hair out (maybe spring), I'll be trying it too. I have fine strands but like to wear it out.



I think you'll like it. It will protect your strands! And the hair is less likely to dry out as much.


----------



## GGsKin

Sharpened said:


> Time for a bun break?



Some variation of it where my hair isnt all pulled back can work.  I've never been about that bun life because I don't think they suit me. But I will do something before I get to snipping again.


----------



## Honey Bee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I think you'll like it. It will protect your strands! And the hair is less likely to dry out as much.


My hair don't get a chance to dry out , I do MHM so I wash at least 2x/wk. But I always washed that often, even relaxed. They used to tell me my hair was gon fall out from washing so much.  Funny, cuz my joint was always flowing and good smelling while _theirs_.... not so much.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for suggesting/discussing it.
> 
> It couldn't hurt! I've tried things much more adventurous, so returning to grease wasn't worrisome. LOL.



Well alright, your next experiment  is to try curl activator along with the grease! 


.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Honey Bee said:


> My hair don't get a chance to dry out , I do MHM so I wash at least 2x/wk. But I always washed that often, even relaxed. They used to tell me my hair was gon fall out from washing so much.  Funny, cuz my joint was always flowing and good smelling while _theirs_.... not so much.


LOL LOL.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Well alright, your next experiment  is to try curl activator along with the grease!
> 
> 
> .





Well . . . You know how I just COULDN'T get regular degular grease?  I'm gonna need a healthy-ingredients-only, preferably ayurvedic curl activator. I asked SM to make one! Lol!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *Well . . . You know how I just COULDN'T get regular degular grease*?  I'm gonna need a healthy-ingredients-only, preferably ayurvedic curl activator. I asked SM to make one! Lol!




LOL my thoughts exactly!! That would be something if you found one! I did do a tiny search and couldn't find one. Somebody better start making it!


----------



## Honey Bee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Well . . . You know how I just COULDN'T get regular degular grease?  I'm gonna need a healthy-ingredients-only, preferably ayurvedic curl activator. I asked SM to make one! Lol!





AdoraAdora24 said:


> LOL my thoughts exactly!! That would be something if you found one! I did do a tiny search and couldn't find one. Somebody better start making it!



It shouldn't be that hard. People were making their own glycerin blends here years ago, and that's basically what activator is, right?

eta: @YvetteWithJoy, If you're really into ayurveda, you could make a tea and mix it with glycerin and other assorted goodies as you see fit. Literally, just making a tea and mixing it up. The tricky part is how much glycerin your hair needs/ can take, based on region and climate/ avg dew point. The good news is, once you figure it out, you're good (until you move or the season changes, lol, but then you'll know for next year). Happy Belated, btw!


----------



## Alma Petra

Is CJ smoothing lotion not an activator?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Honey Bee said:


> It shouldn't be that hard. People were making their own glycerin blends here years ago, and that's basically what activator is, right?
> 
> eta: @YvetteWithJoy, If you're really into ayurveda, you could make a tea and mix it with glycerin and other assorted goodies as you see fit. Literally, just making a tea and mixing it up. The tricky part is how much glycerin your hair needs/ can take, based on region and climate/ avg dew point. The good news is, once you figure it out, you're good (until you move or the season changes, lol, but then you'll know for next year). Happy Belated, btw!



Yup, that's all activator is, is glycerin with some color and perfume. Good idea! Glycerin is good for me all year around.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Alma Petra said:


> Is CJ smoothing lotion not an activator?



Does it have glycerin in it? Glycerin is usually the second ingredient if it's an activator.


----------



## Alma Petra

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Does it have glycerin in it? Glycerin is usually the second ingredient if it's an activator.


It's the 4th ingredient but it's felt sort of glyceriny to me. Not as glyceriny as Aunt Jackie Quench though, or the Mane Choice Lemonade Mousse.

I like a teeny tiny bit of glycerin in my hair to give it a little boost of moisture (illusion of dampness) without the stickiness. Jane Carter Untangle Me does this very nicely.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I don't personally know any body that wants long natural hair. My sister's hair is growing nicely, but she's not into hair . She couldn't care less.  What I mean to say is, I don't know anyone on a journey that actually cares. I am the only one in my world.


----------



## Alma Petra

@YvetteWithJoy I suggest the Mane Choice mousse if you want to try glycerin because it feels like an activator and defines like a mousse so it gives you more than a DIY glycerin mix. Glycerin is the 3rd ingredient though so the stickiness can get real if you use too much or if your hair can't handle that sort of thing.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Alma Petra said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I suggest the Mane Choice mousse if you want to try glycerin because it feels like an activator and defines like a mousse so it gives you more than a DIY glycerin mix. Glycerin is the 3rd ingredient though so the stickiness can get real if you use too much or if your hair can't handle that sort of thing.


Would that be good for roller sets? Would it hold I mean.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Is CJ smoothing lotion not an activator?



I don't know!

Unless I strip my hair and undefine my roots, my coils are EVER activated. 

I don't understand the product category.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Wow. You guys rock. Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Alma Petra

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Would that be good for roller sets? Would it hold I mean.


I believe that a mousse should have a mild holding effect. If your hair usually doesn't need a lot of hold (personally I use gel for my bantu knot outs) you can sure try the mousse. The most striking effect of mousses for me is curl definition so they should be great for a wash and go.

This for example was done using VO5 smoothly does it mousse: 

View media item 129361


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I don't know!
> 
> Unless I strip my hair and undefine my roots, my coils are EVER activated.
> 
> I don't understand the product category.


So me too I don't think that activators are supposed to define curls. I think that they are used to keep the jheri curl style moisturized (via the humectant effect of glycerin) because the chemical used to perm had a drying effect. 

So they probably activate moisture not definition. What do you think @AdoraAdora24?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*"fake it, until you make it" but don't obviously fake it.
I got my Cuban twist hair ...*

(picture found on internet)




*in the color 1 because my natural hair is black-it-y black. I do not need this hair at all because I already hair a full head of hair! I just want to be extra sometimes. This is my hair twin  LOL.*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Alma Petra said:


> So me too I don't think that activators are supposed to define curls. I think that they are used to keep the jheri curl style moisturized (via the humectant effect of glycerin) because the chemical used to perm had a drying effect.
> 
> So they probably activate moisture not definition. What do you think @AdoraAdora24?


You are absolutely right.  They do not curl the hair at all. Your hair will just feel ever so moisturized.


----------



## Saludable84

AdoraAdora24 said:


> You are absolutely right.  They do not curl the hair at all. Your hair will just feel ever so moisturized.


The only thing keeping me from stocking up on blue magic is all the other grease I have at home and they take me a while to get through.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Today's "to do" list starting at 4:30pm.

* Cook Dinner
* Organize Products (a ton of products)
*Make a hairstyle (actually go through with it this time)
*Run up and down stares to burn a few calories
*Read some of the Bible and go to bed. (I need God's help with my inner man)


----------



## Anaisin

It's no wonder a lot of YouTubers didn't initially speak in their videos :/


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Saludable84 said:


> The only thing keeping me from stocking up on blue magic is all the other grease I have at home and they take me a while to get through.


I know what you mean.  Grease takes a long time to use up!  I am still on my first jar. I am not even half way through it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I have never pre-pooed. What is so great about it? I have plenty of moisture  in my hair already.


----------



## PJaye

shortdub78 said:


> I have a list since I have found my holy grail hair product company.



Me, too.  Still no list tho.


----------



## Evolving78

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I have never pre-pooed. What is so great about it? I have plenty of moisture  in my hair already.


It really serves no purpose.


----------



## Nightingale

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I have never pre-pooed. What is so great about it? I have plenty of moisture  in my hair already.



It helps prevent hydral fatigue.

From Science-y Hair Blog:

" 1) Oil pre-shampoo! This is one of the best times to use oil, *even if it seems counterintuitive to put oil on your hair before you're going to wash it - in part to remove any excess oil. Apply a light (or heavy) oiling to your hair and leave it on for 2-12 or more hours before shampooing or otherwise cleansing your hair. The oil prevents dehydration and loss of proteins and otherwise protects and buffers your hair from water and detergent.* If you get the amount of oil and leave-on time right, your hair will be more flexible and feel softer, better lubricated and if you have waves or curls, they will be better-defined. The longer you leave the oil on, the more oil will work its way into your hair. "

"Here's the deal:
You know how washing your hands too often makes them chapped - even if you don't use soap? Washing your hair ultimately dehydrates it too unless your hair is tremendously low porosity. By that I mean the cuticles are un-damaged and in such pristine condition that they don't let water in at all. Porosity is a surface thing. Oils have other great effects like making hair soft and flexible - those are partly related to porosity. Even low porosity hair can get dried out with too much washing or dry air or a lot of sunshine.

Any oil will keep the water out of your hair for a little while and that is great. Many oils can surround any chipped and broken places in your hairs cuticle covering, giving you better protection.

Hair-penetrating oils are ideal for some people's hair because they "waterproof" the inner part of your hair that swells. If we can keep water from getting into our hair and swelling it up, it won't end up waterlogged and the cuticles will chip off less and we'll keep our lovely proteins and everything that keeps out hair strong from escaping down the drain.
My top picks for oil pre-washes: 
Coconut oil, sunflower oil, babassu oil, olive oil, avocado oil, a blend of these oils and any others. Castor oil is a distinct "maybe." "


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Nightingale said:


> It helps prevent hydral fatigue.
> 
> From Science-y Hair Blog:
> 
> " 1) Oil pre-shampoo! This is one of the best times to use oil, *even if it seems counterintuitive to put oil on your hair before you're going to wash it - in part to remove any excess oil. Apply a light (or heavy) oiling to your hair and leave it on for 2-12 or more hours before shampooing or otherwise cleansing your hair. The oil prevents dehydration and loss of proteins and otherwise protects and buffers your hair from water and detergent.* If you get the amount of oil and leave-on time right, your hair will be more flexible and feel softer, better lubricated and if you have waves or curls, they will be better-defined. The longer you leave the oil on, the more oil will work its way into your hair. "
> 
> "Here's the deal:
> You know how washing your hands too often makes them chapped - even if you don't use soap? Washing your hair ultimately dehydrates it too unless your hair is tremendously low porosity. By that I mean the cuticles are un-damaged and in such pristine condition that they don't let water in at all. Porosity is a surface thing. Oils have other great effects like making hair soft and flexible - those are partly related to porosity. Even low porosity hair can get dried out with too much washing or dry air or a lot of sunshine.
> 
> Any oil will keep the water out of your hair for a little while and that is great. Many oils can surround any chipped and broken places in your hairs cuticle covering, giving you better protection.
> 
> Hair-penetrating oils are ideal for some people's hair because they "waterproof" the inner part of your hair that swells. If we can keep water from getting into our hair and swelling it up, it won't end up waterlogged and the cuticles will chip off less and we'll keep our lovely proteins and everything that keeps out hair strong from escaping down the drain.
> My top picks for oil pre-washes:
> Coconut oil, sunflower oil, babassu oil, olive oil, avocado oil, a blend of these oils and any others. Castor oil is a distinct "maybe." "



Excellent! Thanks for sharing.

Love all of that.



AdoraAdora24 said:


> I have never pre-pooed. What is so great about it? I have plenty of moisture  in my hair already.



For me prepooing makes my hair more pliable so that on wash day when I'm doing all that manipulation to my strands, it is much less damaging. I have compared how much hair is in my brush/comb on wash days done WITH prepooing and WITHOUT. Prepooing is the winner!: Much less hair.

One time recently, I did Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo overnight. Then the next morning I de-webbed, chunky twisted, and poo barred my hair in twists. After that I DC'd. My hair felt like SILK. I'm wondering if it was the overnight prepoo? That was the only thing I changed. I'm going to have to try it again.


----------



## SAPNK

Thanks for the advice eveyone. I added extra grease to each section and it did make it easier to part and separate. 

I thought my hair was low porosity. Only because it takes forever to dry. But I'm not sure about the other characteristics. I do know that my strands are very fine.


----------



## kupenda

Got my hair straightened. I’d rather stick with straight natural for awhile. I’m sooooo over styling my natural hair. Especially in the winter. I’m a bun and done kinda girl. But my natural hair is not here for buns. It’s barely here for puffs!


----------



## Saludable84

@AdoraAdora24 totally agree with @Nightingale I’ve read that article several times. 

I don’t prepoo because it causes buildup for me and it’s hard to remove with each wash. However, when I was relaxed, I did prepoo often to prevent my hair from drying out. Not everyone needs to prepoo, and I wouldn’t tell you not to. It just takes a bit of trial and error to determine if it is for you or not. 

Also, I have a sensitive scalp, so oil or conditioner on my scalp just irritates it. Even when I seal, I don’t apply any products, including oil to my scalp.


----------



## Colocha

@AdoraAdora24 I prepoo based on the science as well. I always use coconut oil and I have been doing so for years now. It makes a difference for me. Right now I'm using an ayurvedic blend that I absolutely love.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Colocha said:


> @AdoraAdora24 I prepoo based on the science as well. I always use coconut oil and I have been doing so for years now. It makes a difference for me. Right now I'm using *an ayurvedic blend that I absolutely love.*


 
Oh, yeah?  What would that be?


----------



## Colocha

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, yeah?  What would that be?


Henna Sooq's Cocoveda.  It's pricey, especially because I have been reaching for it to seal recently, but it gives my hair this really strong feeling. And I swear the regular henna use has increased my strand thickness. I'll be investing in a few more 16 oz jars Black Friday anyway. It's a staple for me until I can dupe the recipe.


----------



## Prettymetty

Aphohee 2 minute felt so smooth on my hair until I rinsed it out. I just hope it dries soft...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Colocha said:


> Henna Sooq's Cocoveda.  It's pricey, especially because I have been reaching for it to seal recently, but it gives my hair this really strong feeling. And I swear the regular henna use has increased my strand thickness. I'll be investing in a few more 16 oz jars Black Friday anyway. It's a staple for me until I can dupe the recipe.



Strand thickness, you say? Hmm!

Well, I've never purchased from Henna Sooq before, but most of their products look just wonderful. 

Definitely pricey.

I may try the cocoveda hair oil, Moroccan clay shampoo bar, and sweet honey enriching hair nourisher if there is a BF sale. I'm really hoping to have my Q1 2018 products pinned down. I certainly, certainly need to address strand width somehow.   

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Colocha

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Strand thickness, you say? Hmm!
> 
> Well, I've never purchased from Henna Sooq before, but most of their products look just wonderful.
> 
> Definitely pricey.
> 
> I may try the cocoveda hair oil, Moroccan clay shampoo bar, and sweet honey enriching hair nourisher if there is a BF sale. I'm really hoping to have my Q1 2018 products pinned down. I certainly, certainly need to address strand width somehow.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


No problem!
For maximum strand thickness I recommend a monthly henna gloss. As soon as I move back home I'll be doing that again.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Colocha said:


> No problem!
> For maximum strand thickness I recommend a monthly henna gloss. As soon as I move back home I'll be doing that again.



How do you do your henna glosses? And, do you use a DIY mixture? A premade product? TIA!


----------



## Colocha

YvetteWithJoy said:


> How do you do your henna glosses? And, do you use a DIY mixture? A premade product? TIA!


No problem!

I use a package of jamila henna.
I brew either catnip tea* (left for 4 hours) or store bought green tea bags (left for an hour or so).

I mix the tea into the henna powder until I get a slightly thicker consistency than I want. Then I add a conditioner or moisturizer** of choice, cover it with plastic and let the dye release overnight.

The next morning I shampoo my hair, mix up*** the gloss so dye is distributed evenly throughout, add the henna gloss in twisted sections, put on a plastic cap and use my thermal hothead cap to keep my head warm. I reheat it in the microwave every hour. I keep the henna in between 4 and 8 hours. Then I rinse it out, deep condition for an hour, and go about my business.

*Catnip tea was suggested by some women on longhaircommunity. I'll add the research here when I find it. I used it as a leave in for a short while but it didn't do much. As a tea for henna it's fine. No need to go out and buy it though.

ETA: http://ktanihairsense.blogspot.nl/2009/11/part-3-of-4-on-innovative-approaches-to.html?m=1

Found it but it's not nearly as scientific as I remember.

**I use whatever product I bought that I don't care about enough to use as a standalone or whatever I have in excess.
If you're using raj henna you shouldn't add conditioner immediately. It will cut the dye release. It hasn't been a problem for me with Jamila as long as I use water based conditioner.

***I only use plastic utensils because of something I read online that I can't remember.


----------



## Prettymetty

That Aphohee 2 minute has my hair so soft and smooth tonight. I only use it once a month though...


----------



## Smiley79

The Mane Choice line of products is really growing on me. I am very pleased with what I have tried so far.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Smiley79 said:


> The Mane Choice line of products is really growing on me. I am very pleased with what I have tried so far.


I normally don't "fall" for pop-up instagram/internet hair care lines so to speak, as in I tend to wait and see what they're about and if they're more than a gimmick.  But I have been seriously loving almost every product I've tried from this line.


----------



## Smiley79

tapioca_pudding said:


> I normally don't "fall" for pop-up instagram/internet hair care lines so to speak, as in I tend to wait and see what they're about and if they're more than a gimmick.  But I have been seriously loving almost every product I've tried from this line.



I feel the same way.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Doing what I call a "Month of Maintenance" for November, hair & skin.  I have my baby shower in December plus another event I'm hoping to look flawless for, so I'm taking November to stay on top of all my rituals, routines and regimens.  I haven't done this since I've been pregnant I think, so I'm excited to see what I look like come December.   For my hair it's mostly no new tools/techniques, no new extreme products that may cause a set back (i.e., a new protein treatment), ends tucked away as much as possible, use my DIY scalp oil on schedule etc.  Stuff you're supposed to do anyway  but sometimes I just need a concentrated month of focus to have bomb-ass results. 

Also actually wearing my Invisalign trays for 22 hours a day.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I have been snatched bald in the middle of my hair. I'm not even upset about it. I sent the pictures to the stylist and all she could say was that my hair was thick and she braided it tighter, she also offered free protein treatments and oil scalp massages every 2 weeks to help it grow back. I didn't every reply back, I'm over it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ms.tatiana said:


> I have been snatched bald in the middle of my hair. I'm not even upset about it. I sent the pictures to the stylist and all she could say was that my hair was thick and she braided it tighter, she also offered free protein treatments and oil scalp massages every 2 weeks to help it grow back. I didn't every reply back, I'm over it.


WHAT! 



A shame, What a stupid thing to do. I would have asked "have you gone mad!!?"

See, this why nobody's STUPID fingers are messing in my hair! So insensitive! This really makes me want to brake her fingers. That way she cannot "braid" anyone's hair ever again.

But,Vengeance is the Lord's.


----------



## Evolving78

ms.tatiana said:


> I have been snatched bald in the middle of my hair. I'm not even upset about it. I sent the pictures to the stylist and all she could say was that my hair was thick and she braided it tighter, she also offered free protein treatments and oil scalp massages every 2 weeks to help it grow back. I didn't every reply back, I'm over it.


That happened to me. I will never let somebody braid my hair ever again. I should have known better.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

In 4 days I will be 29 Months post relaxer, Nice.

These months are flying by.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Once I had a dream of my Grandmother braiding my hair and I could hear the hair ripping. Instead of parting the hair, she just ripped sections apart.

I was relieved when I opened my eyes in the dark, "just a dream".


----------



## Saludable84

ms.tatiana said:


> I have been snatched bald in the middle of my hair. I'm not even upset about it. I sent the pictures to the stylist and all she could say was that my hair was thick and she braided it tighter, she also offered free protein treatments and oil scalp massages every 2 weeks to help it grow back. I didn't every reply back, I'm over it.



I just never understand the nerve of people. Do they not realize you deal with the consequences? Does she have a yelp? Google?


----------



## Prettymetty

I was in need of some retail therapy and I wanted a new look, so I bought a lace Bob wig. I'm gonna be so cute in it. I'll continue my twice weekly wash and dc, but I probably won't wear my hair out for a while.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So, I donated my flat iron and my blow dryer y'all. I have no need for them anymore.  I have not had heat in my hair my entire journey.  I was touching/feeling my edges at work like "this wool Oh my God it's lovely" lol. Not gel or edge control...what am I trying to control, this awesomeness? No!. Btw I don't use edge control lol. I'm am 4 capital "B/C".


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Curl Junkie makes a Smoothing CONDITIONER aaaaaaaaand a Smoothing Lotion??????? Whet??????

Can anyone compare them? I accidentally ordered the conditioner instead of my HG lotion.

I'm wondering if I should return it unopened, try it and return it if it's not good, or just keep it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Curl Junkie makes a Smoothing CONDITIONER aaaaaaaaand a Smoothing Lotion??????? Whet??????
> 
> Can anyone compare them? I accidentally ordered the conditioner instead of my HG lotion.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should return it unopened, try it and return it if it's not good, or just keep it.
> 
> View attachment 415367


Keep it, try it, like it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@YvetteWithJoy I only say this because I ordered something by mistake once and it turned out to be the business.  It was a Cantu Product and it was the bomb!


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *Curl Junkie makes a Smoothing CONDITIONER aaaaaaaaand a Smoothing Lotion*??????? Whet??????
> 
> Can anyone compare them? I accidentally ordered the conditioner instead of my HG lotion.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should return it unopened, try it and return it if it's not good, or just keep it.
> 
> View attachment 415367



Girl, where have you been?

I tried them like 6 years ago I want to say. It’s really smoothing, so I didn’t like it, but if you are looking for smoothing, go for it. They pretty much yielded the same results for me. 

It’s worth noting, when I tried them, I didn’t know I had LoPo hair. I didn’t like them, but if you are looking for smoothing, give it a try.


----------



## Saludable84

AdoraAdora24 said:


> So, I donated my flat iron and my blow dryer y'all. I have no need for them anymore.  I have not had heat in my hair my entire journey.  I was touching/feeling my edges at work like "this wool Oh my God it's lovely" lol. Not gel or edge control...what am I trying to control, this awesomeness? No!. Btw I don't use edge control lol. I'm am 4 capital "B/C".



I’ve thought about the same thing and decided not to.  It has just taken me too long to find a good blower and flat iron, to just give them away. I haven’t used them 2 years and have no plans on using them anytime soon, but I just refuse. Something in me just can’t give them away


----------



## IDareT'sHair

kupenda said:


> *Got my hair straightened. I’d rather stick with straight natural for awhile. I’m sooooo over styling my natural hair. Especially in the winter. I’m a bun and done kinda girl. But my natural hair is not here for buns. It’s barely here for puffs!*


@kupenda 
So Good to See you back!


----------



## kupenda

IDareT'sHair said:


> @kupenda
> So Good to See you back!




Oh my. Thank you


----------



## ms.tatiana

Saludable84 said:


> I just never understand the nerve of people. Do they not realize you deal with the consequences? Does she have a yelp? Google?



She does. And to really be honest this isn't her first time doing my hair and we went to school together. So I want to blast her cause now she has flyers with her prices and styles, but I'm really just trying to let it go. I wanna upload the picture but my phone keeps getting an error message.


----------



## Beany

I wanna push this PS another week, but the way these grays are coming in...


----------



## Sharpened

Patiently waiting for my longest layer to reach BSL ...


----------



## Saludable84

Shipping really prohibit me from reaching my full Junkie potential.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sedr powder sounds almost too good to be true. Excited to try it before 2018.


----------



## GGsKin

I recently purchased some of this but haven't used it yet/ before. It does sound good. I probaby won't get round to using it until next year.



YvetteWithJoy said:


> Sedr powder sounds almost too good to be true. Excited to try it before 2018.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Saludable84 said:


> Shipping really prohibit me from reaching my full Junkie potential.


Shipping kills the PJ high way too often


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Anybody else like me and go back and forth between caring about length and not caring?



Don't get me wrong: I mainly care. LOL. But then every now and then it's like God gifts me with peaceful, blissful not caring.  It's nice!


----------



## Evolving78

Saludable84 said:


> I’ve thought about the same thing and decided not to.  It has just taken me too long to find a good blower and flat iron, to just give them away. I haven’t used them 2 years and have no plans on using them anytime soon, but I just refuse. Something in me just can’t give them away


Never! That


YvetteWithJoy said:


> Anybody else like me and go back and forth between caring about length and not caring?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong: I mainly care. LOL. But then every now and then it's like God gifts me with peaceful, blissful not caring.  It's nice!


i do that when I get a hair cut! Lol I’m in my length phase right now, it usually last 4 years.


----------



## imaginary

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Sedr powder sounds almost too good to be true. Excited to try it before 2018.



Oh?

*smiles in product junkie*


----------



## LushLox

Smiley79 said:


> The Mane Choice line of products is really growing on me. I am very pleased with what I have tried so far.



I'm going to give in and buy the rest of the line, I may as well admit that now!


----------



## LushLox

Saludable84 said:


> Shipping really prohibit me from reaching my full Junkie potential.



Sometimes I think, I just don't want to pay the shipping costs, so I don't - it's just as well!


----------



## Smiley79

So I'm realizing that I have no need for cowashes anymore.


----------



## imaginary

Guess I'll be making a black friday list after all


----------



## Prettymetty

I was cute until I went outside. The humidity fluffed up my hair and not in a cute way


----------



## Colocha

I'm thinking about making a dupe for Cocoveda Hair Oil @YvetteWithJoy.
I found this henna mix that is fairly similar to the ingredients in Cocoveda. I'm going to buy some and infuse it in coconut oil and see if it works the same.
https://www.myhenna.us/herbal-henna-plus-with-amla-brahmi-shikakai-and-mahabhringraj/
ETA: This one looks even closer.
https://www.myhenna.us/nupur-henna-natural-with-9-herbs-blend-120-grams/


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don't know what I wanna do with my hairI want everything and nothing at the same time.


----------



## PJaye

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I don't know what I wanna do with my hairI want everything and nothing at the same time.



At times like this, it's best to go lie down, apply a cool compress to one's forehead and think about rainbows...or chocolate.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Nightingale said:


> It helps prevent hydral fatigue.
> 
> From Science-y Hair Blog:
> 
> " 1) Oil pre-shampoo! This is one of the best times to use oil, *even if it seems counterintuitive to put oil on your hair before you're going to wash it - in part to remove any excess oil. Apply a light (or heavy) oiling to your hair and leave it on for 2-12 or more hours before shampooing or otherwise cleansing your hair. The oil prevents dehydration and loss of proteins and otherwise protects and buffers your hair from water and detergent.* If you get the amount of oil and leave-on time right, your hair will be more flexible and feel softer, better lubricated and if you have waves or curls, they will be better-defined. The longer you leave the oil on, the more oil will work its way into your hair. "
> 
> "Here's the deal:
> You know how washing your hands too often makes them chapped - even if you don't use soap? Washing your hair ultimately dehydrates it too unless your hair is tremendously low porosity. By that I mean the cuticles are un-damaged and in such pristine condition that they don't let water in at all. Porosity is a surface thing. Oils have other great effects like making hair soft and flexible - those are partly related to porosity. Even low porosity hair can get dried out with too much washing or dry air or a lot of sunshine.
> 
> Any oil will keep the water out of your hair for a little while and that is great. Many oils can surround any chipped and broken places in your hairs cuticle covering, giving you better protection.
> 
> Hair-penetrating oils are ideal for some people's hair because they "waterproof" the inner part of your hair that swells. If we can keep water from getting into our hair and swelling it up, it won't end up waterlogged and the cuticles will chip off less and we'll keep our lovely proteins and everything that keeps out hair strong from escaping down the drain.
> My top picks for oil pre-washes:
> Coconut oil, sunflower oil, babassu oil, olive oil, avocado oil, a blend of these oils and any others. Castor oil is a distinct "maybe." "



Great post!  Thank you.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Excellent! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Love all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> For me prepooing makes my hair more pliable so that on wash day when I'm doing all that manipulation to my strands, it is much less damaging. I have compared how much hair is in my brush/comb on wash days done WITH prepooing and WITHOUT. Prepooing is the winner!: Much less hair.
> 
> One time recently, I did Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo overnight. Then the next morning I de-webbed, chunky twisted, and poo barred my hair in twists. After that I DC'd. My hair felt like SILK. I'm wondering if it was the overnight prepoo? That was the only thing I changed. I'm going to have to try it again.



Overnight prepoos are magical.  It provides a healthy foundation to a beautiful hairstyle.  Less hair loss/breakage and it makes detangling a breeze.  

@AdoraAdora24, try it once.  There will be an immediate difference in your hair.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Anybody else like me and go back and forth between caring about length and not caring?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong: I mainly care. LOL. But then every now and then it's like God gifts me with peaceful, blissful not caring.  It's nice!



I truly understand!  Length used to be my everything.  Now, I could care less.  I just want healthy, thick hair.  In my case, if it's healthy, the length will come but it's not my goal.


----------



## LushLox

Bad&Bougee said:


> I truly understand!  Length used to be my everything.  Now, I could care less.  I just want healthy, thick hair.  In my case, if it's healthy, the length will come but it's not my goal.



I couldn’t agree more health and thickness is my obsession right now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Colocha said:


> I'm thinking about making a dupe for Cocoveda Hair Oil @YvetteWithJoy.
> I found this henna mix that is fairly similar to the ingredients in Cocoveda. I'm going to buy some and infuse it in coconut oil and see if it works the same.
> https://www.myhenna.us/herbal-henna-plus-with-amla-brahmi-shikakai-and-mahabhringraj/
> ETA: This one looks even closer.
> https://www.myhenna.us/nupur-henna-natural-with-9-herbs-blend-120-grams/



Yes, I feel my CurlyProverbz ayurvedic oil rocks. I also have some KeraVada Kera1010 oil (purchased at a crazy discount) that contains a ton of ayurvedic goodies. So Henna Sooq's oil isn't tempting me right now. It's so much else! The shampoo bars, the DC, the difference the quality of her powders might make . . .

Soultanicals let me know they will begin selling the ayurvedic poo bar again with a little warning that it'll be temporary. For this reason, I'm going to try the Henna Sooq shampoo bars. And if I must pay that shipping fee, may as well throw in sedr powder. I can't believe the DC is something like $3 per ounce. Eesh!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PJaye said:


> At times like this, it's best to go lie down, apply a cool compress to one's forehead and think about rainbows...or chocolate.


I went to sleep soon after


----------



## KinksAndInk

I wish I could wear hats or headwraps to work. I will take a bonnet though for my nightly nap. I may switch to wigs for work.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I couldn’t agree more health and thickness is my obsession right now.


We’re you able to get those Mane Choice products yet? Can you get them on the ground?


----------



## Smiley79

So earlier I said that I have no need for co-washes anymore. And then I remembered what  a fantastic product the Mane Choice 3-N-1 product is....it's a cowash, a detangler and a leave-in all in one. 
More than anything, I love the scent of it; it's like perfume for my hair. It does leave my hair feeling so soft; I use it spraringly to refresh my hair during my morning shower. Great for after working out!


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> We’re you able to get those Mane Choice products yet? Can you get them on the ground?



Yeah I tried a bit of that pre poo, it’s lovely! Unfortunately I have to buy them online. I don’t think they’ve reached our BSS yet.


----------



## Smiley79

I can't believe the year is closing to an end soon. Should we do a "Best Hair Products of 2017" thread? I'd love to see the various product faves from our LHCF members.  Would you all like that?


----------



## LushLox

Smiley79 said:


> I can't believe the year is closing to an end soon. Should we do a "Best Hair Products of 2017" thread? I'd love to see the various product faves from our LHCF members.  Would you all like that?



Yes that would be great.


----------



## Royalq

LushLox said:


> I'm going to give in and buy the rest of the line, I may as well admit that now!


Is that line for natural or relaxed hair?


----------



## LushLox

Royalq said:


> Is that line for natural or relaxed hair?



Well a lot of natural ladies have reviewed it, I haven't seen any reviews from relaxed ladies. I don't see any reason why we couldn't use it. The fact that it is a highly moisture based product is very appealing.


----------



## Royalq

LushLox said:


> Well a lot of natural ladies have reviewed it, I haven't seen any reviews from relaxed ladies. I don't see any reason why we couldn't use it. The fact that it is a highly moisture based product is very appealing.


I'm wondering if it has a bunch of heavy oils in it that might weight my hair down. Or have alot of humectants that will make my straighten hair poof.


----------



## LushLox

Royalq said:


> I'm wondering if it has a bunch of heavy oils in it that might weight my hair down. Or have alot of humectants that will make my straighten hair poof.



Yes that's a very good point, well I have the masque, I'll try it and report back.


----------



## PJaye

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I went to sleep soon after



See, it works.


----------



## Evolving78

Royalq said:


> I'm wondering if it has a bunch of heavy oils in it that might weight my hair down. Or have alot of humectants that will make my straighten hair poof.


It is not meant for straight hair. It has a bunch of humectants.  It is only meant to facilitate the hair’s ability to receive moisture. The emollients will weigh your hair down. This would be better if you were bunning, or using other protective style methods.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Well a lot of natural ladies have reviewed it, I haven't seen any reviews from relaxed ladies. I don't see any reason why we couldn't use it. The fact that it is a highly moisture based product is very appealing.


Just don’t use the products when you want to wear your hair straight, or wear a rollerset, etc..


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Just don’t use the products when you want to wear your hair straight, or wear a rollerset, etc..



Indeed, it'll just be for bunned hair only, and that's fine because I need to bun more often anyway.


----------



## Smiley79

LushLox said:


> Well a lot of natural ladies have reviewed it, I haven't seen any reviews from relaxed ladies. I don't see any reason why we couldn't use it. The fact that it is a highly moisture based product is very appealing.



I agree. I think it could work for either one.


----------



## Platinum

I bought some Megatek a few months ago and I still haven't used it.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Was running out of the 'Mane Choice Doesn't Get Much Butter Than This', so I decided to melt it down and add some unrefined shea butter and other oils to it, so that I could stretch it until Black Friday. Welllll, I absolutely hate it! What I loved about the Mane Choice Butter was the fact that it never really penetrated my hair, it would leave heavy coating on my strands which I love for heavy sealing. This mixture penetrates my strands and does not weigh my hair down the way I want it to. Therefore, I have to purchase the Mane Choice butter earlier than I wanted to. I'll try to hit up the Naturally Curly Sale and maybe get some other products along with it. That's what I get for trying to be a mixtress.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PJaye said:


> See, it works.


But I still don't know what I want to do to it


----------



## PJaye

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> But I still don't know what I want to do to it



!  I give up.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Kay96 said:


> Was running out of the 'Mane Choice Doesn't Get Much Butter Than This', so I decided to melt it down and add some unrefined shea butter and other oils to it, so that I could stretch it until Black Friday. Welllll, I absolutely hate it! What I loved about the Mane Choice Butter was the fact that it never really penetrated my hair, it would leave heavy coating on my strands which I love for heavy sealing. This mixture penetrates my strands and does not weigh my hair down the way I want it to. Therefore, I have to purchase the Mane Choice butter earlier than I wanted to. I'll try to hit up the Naturally Curly Sale and maybe get some other products along with it. That's what I get for trying to be a mixtress.



It was worth a try! Your post helps those of us still trying to be consistent with using butter in our regimens. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Being a part of this forum has been SUCH a blessing and pleasure.

It almost NEVER fails: Whenever I hit a hair block (don't know what to do, how to feel, how to stop a problem, how to engineer an improvement), LHCF just comes through right on time. Just organically, sometimes without my even posting  for help or even knowing I have a/that question!

Thanks so much, ladies and gents, for every bit of help! It is so appreciated!


----------



## Sharpened

My hair wish: a shampoo made from detergents derived from cold-pressed castor and hempseed oils.


----------



## GettingKinky

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I don't personally know any body that wants long natural hair. My sister's hair is growing nicely, but she's not into hair . She couldn't care less.  What I mean to say is, I don't know anyone on a journey that actually cares. I am the only one in my world.



I want long natural hair!  I've been natural for 3.5 years and I'm between BSL and WL but it shrinks up to SL. I want to be APL unstretched so I have a long way to go.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sharpened said:


> My hair wish: a shampoo made from detergents derived from cold-pressed castor and hempseed oils.


Gon' ahead and get to mixin'


----------



## Sharpened

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Gon' ahead and get to mixin'


I wish. Making detergent is different from making soap, unfortunately.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I love doing Amla treatments on my hair, my curls always pop. However, my scalp is always irritated after. I’ll have to bear with the irritation because Amla also decreases shedding for me, so I’m not going to stop putting it on my scalp. Tea tree oil really helps to soothe the irritation.

Edited: I just ordered the new scalp treatment from Curls. I think it would be perfect as a topical growth aid in between my xcel21, and it will definitely soothe the irritation that I get after my Ayurvedic treatments since it is very minty (so I’ve heard).


----------



## rileypak

Sharpened said:


> My hair wish: a shampoo made from detergents derived from cold-pressed castor and hempseed oils.


They're always watching. Give it some time


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> They're always watching. Give it some time


I deleted my post


----------



## Saludable84

I’m at the Indian grocer and the man (who I heard through his conversation lives in my area) told me my hair (bun) is not possible. 

I laughed and told him he didn’t think it was possible.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> I deleted my post


----------



## Saludable84

My friend asked me to research beija flor naturals creme brûlée. It smells like Cinnamon Toast Crunch   She told me she was giving me a sample but I told her to give me the jar and I would give it back when she returns from her trip. 

Then, she told me she has another jar. 

I told her I’m keeping the one she gave me.


----------



## LushLox

My 12 year old son mentioned to me that wants to grow his hair a bit, he wants cornrows etc, okay that's fine.  I walked into his room this morning to see a small glass of water next to his bed and him peering in it. "What are you doing," I asked. "Checking my hair porosity" was the response.

I nearly died laughing  he's really serious about growing his hair!


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> My 12 year old son mentioned to me that wants to grow his hair a bit, he wants cornrows etc, okay that's fine.  I walked into his room this morning to see a small glass of water next to his bed and him peering in it. "What are you doing," I asked. "Checking my hair porosity" was the response.
> 
> I nearly died laughing  he's really serious about growing his hair!


I wish my daughter was serious about her hair...
Are you gonna get him some hair products? You know he is about to be in your good stuff! Lol


----------



## Royalq

Grrr, the width of my new satin scarf is too short. When I wrap it on my head a bit of my bun pokes out. And in the middle of the night it starts slipping off. I never had this issue before. I wonder why this scarf is doing that?


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I wish my daughter was serious about her hair...
> Are you gonna get him some hair products? You know he is about to be in your good stuff! Lol



He's already take some of my moisturisers, I've given him my Anita Grant and Mahogany Naturals.  He was already using my cheaper (but still good) shampoos and conditioners. I'll have to start hiding my good stuff lol.


----------



## Colocha

I convo'd an Etsy seller a few days ago about whether they do custom orders of something. The seller never replied but today I got an email for 'my custom listing'. I already bought a different product because the seller hadn't replied to me so I definitely don't need theirs anymore. Awkward.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why didn't y'all tell me about Weave a Wig? Y'all know I'm lazy  this is perfect for me. I don't have the time for a sew in, and sometimes I want something a bit permanent than a wig. Now they need to make a human hair version.


----------



## SuchaLady

SuchMagnificance said:


> Long so bear with me. @SuchaLady
> 
> I wash every 2 weeks. And I wore my first twistout recently after being natural since 2011..lol. Still havent done a wash and go (pass).
> Im just not a fan of how the natural styles with my real hair frame my face. I think it ages me. (Does that make sense)? Now I will wear a crochet twistout only because I can make it as big as I want and its pretty low maintenance.
> 
> I clarify with ORS creamy aloe
> Shampoo with Joico Moisture Recovery or CON Coconut Milk Detangling Shampoo
> Condition with anything from Shea Moisture Manuka, Mane Choice, Cantu deep conditioning mask, TGIN mask, ORS Hair Repair. And Aphogee 2 min for protein.
> kinky curly knot today as my leave in
> 
> I use the same items above  and Tresemme heat protectant to flat iron.
> 
> I use a hot comb to gather my edges  and roots together. I use a flat iron on the rest of my hair. I flat iron once every 4 months or so. The rest of the time Im protective styling to some extent.



Thank you for answering. Sorry this is so late but I have so much going on that I am sure no one cares about  

So when you arent in protective styles it is straight? Our hair looks similar. I am going through one of those grow out the relaxer stages


----------



## SuchaLady

Every three or so years, I get the bright idea that I should stop relaxing my hair. I do these loooong stretches while trying to convince myself that I will eventually cut off the straight hair then I rerelax and end up with a head of fresh beautiful hair  

I wont mind being natural but it will be something to get used to. I have a bunch of hair relaxed so natural is like *shudders* Plus, I am not interested in wearing it textured which was the most annoying part of the last stretch I did. Surely, people meant well but many tried to convince me that I would change my mind. I never did and I am sure I wont  Not wearing a fro/braid out/twist out also doesnt mean it is going to be blown out 24/7 but moving on.


----------



## Smiley79

Smiley79 said:


> I can't believe the year is closing to an end soon. Should we do a "Best Hair Products of 2017" thread? I'd love to see the various product faves from our LHCF members.  Would you all like that?



Okay cool, I saw a lot of likes for this post, I'll work on starting a thread for this.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I have one goal...

to grow my hair to the first roll on my back. Once the hair touches the first roll I am FULL MBL.

 1.5" to go. 

I will not look at my hair for a while, I am so tired of "watching the pot". No more watching.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

It is so hard not to watch your hair grow!! why?! I need help with this. What is the big deal about length? It's time to take this obsession to Jesus. Seriously...


----------



## Saludable84

Still haven’t washed my hair


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> It is so hard not to watch your hair grow!! why?! I need help with this. What is the big deal about length? It's time to take this obsession to Jesus. Seriously...



Very recently, my obsession with length has abated. For two reasons.

1) The reason I was obsessed with length to begin with was because my APL+ hair shrinks up so much that I don't even get chin length hair to frame my face!!! But even if I grow inches, it still doesn't show, the shrinkage is so severe! I give. It'll be YEARS and YEARS and YEARS before hanging length ever shows. Best I focus elsewhere.

2) Since I have finally -- begrudgingly and exhaustedly -- accepted that my natural hair does not behave like I always imagined it would, I've let go. I get a little hang with twist outs, and I permit myself to wear wigs which allow me the aesthetic I like. And it's a win-win, because I'm doing all kinds of healthy stuff with my hair in twists under my wigs. This has shifted my focus more on the condition of my hair, and it is a total blast learning about things that improve the hydration, strength, elongation, and tangle-resistance of my hair.

It's 2017. I have made the goal of assessing my hair's aesthetic in 2020. Until then, JUST FOR ME, I concede! 

This will not apply for those who don't care to have face-framing hair. And to be clear before any bashing would commence, I prefer my coils to chemically relaxed hair. It is just simply true that I also prefer face-framing hair, and that is not my hair. I'm dealing with it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Very recently, my obsession with length has abated. For two reasons.
> 
> 1) The reason I was obsessed with length to begin with was because my APL+ hair shrinks up so much that I don't even get chin length hair to frame my face!!! But even if I grow inches, it still doesn't show, the shrinkage is so severe! I give. It'll be YEARS and YEARS and YEARS before hanging length ever shows. Best I focus elsewhere.
> 
> 2) Since I have finally -- begrudgingly and exhaustedly -- accepted that my natural hair does not behave like I always imagined it would, I've let go. I get a little hang with twist outs, and I permit myself to wear wigs which allow me the aesthetic I like. And it's a win-win, because I'm doing all kinds of healthy stuff with my hair in twists under my wigs. This has shifted my focus more on the condition of my hair, and it is a total blast learning about things that improve the hydration, strength, elongation, and tangle-resistance of my hair.
> 
> It's 2017. I have made the goal of assessing my hair's aesthetic in 2020. Until then, JUST FOR ME, I concede!
> 
> This will not apply for those who don't care to have face-framing hair. And to be clear before any bashing would commence, I prefer my coils to chemically relaxed hair. It is just simply true that I also prefer face-framing hair, and that is not my hair. I'm dealing with it.



Those are understandable reasons.

My reasons for length obsession is because I had WL and I want it baaaaack. LOL sometimes I feel like "please give it back" 

 "I promise to treat it right this time."


Relaxers and bad practices  stole it away from me! Once I have it back I'm never letting it go.

Never letting it go...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Very recently, my obsession with length has abated. For two reasons.
> 
> 1) The reason I was obsessed with length to begin with was because my APL+ hair shrinks up so much that I don't even get chin length hair to frame my face!!! But even if I grow inches, it still doesn't show, the shrinkage is so severe! I give. It'll be YEARS and YEARS and YEARS before hanging length ever shows. Best I focus elsewhere.
> 
> 2) Since I have finally -- begrudgingly and exhaustedly -- accepted that my natural hair does not behave like I always imagined it would, I've let go. I get a little hang with twist outs, and I permit myself to wear wigs which allow me the aesthetic I like. And it's a win-win, because I'm doing all kinds of healthy stuff with my hair in twists under my wigs. This has shifted my focus more on the condition of my hair, and it is a total blast learning about things that improve the hydration, strength, elongation, and tangle-resistance of my hair.
> 
> It's 2017. I have made the goal of assessing my hair's aesthetic in 2020. Until then, JUST FOR ME, I concede!
> 
> This will not apply for those who don't care to have face-framing hair. And to be clear before any bashing would commence, I prefer my coils to chemically relaxed hair. It is just simply true that I also prefer face-framing hair, and that is not my hair. I'm dealing with it.




Additionally, trimming is the devil...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Additionally, trimming is the devil...



Appropriate trimming is good, I think.


----------



## KinksAndInk

So USPS claims my APB package was delivered...it wasn't. I will give them until tomorrow for my package to show up. I hate them. Every single time they "deliver" something there's an issue. I swear I can't stand them.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Appropriate trimming is good, I think.



Ok, then over trimming is the devil...

Trimming just because  you watched a YouTube video about trimming, now you feel like you should trim all of a sudden.

Trimming good hair off just because it's a little uneven.

I'm just a little salty about my little trim on 10/1/17  LOL 

...still salty.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Saludable84 said:


> Still haven’t washed my hair


Me either. I don't have the energy to do anything.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Ok, then over trimming is the devil...
> 
> Trimming just because  you watched a YouTube video about trimming, now you feel like you should trim all of a sudden.
> 
> Trimming good hair off just because it's a little uneven.
> 
> I'm just a little salty about my little trim on 10/1/17  LOL
> 
> ...still salty.


I kinda wish I didnt get the right side cut to match the back. It made my two braids look so cute.


----------



## imaginary

I keep trying to run from Shea moisture but I cant seem to find a suitable replacement leave-in. That curl and shine conditioner is probably the only thing from all their lines that gives consistent results.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> So USPS claims my APB package was delivered...it wasn't. I will give them until tomorrow for my package to show up. I hate them. Every single time they "deliver" something there's an issue. I swear I can't stand them.


Let me go check the tracking because I’m sitting here waiting.....


----------



## Saludable84

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Ok, then over trimming is the devil...
> 
> Trimming just because  you watched a YouTube video about trimming, now you feel like you should trim all of a sudden.
> 
> Trimming good hair off just because it's a little uneven.
> 
> I'm just a little salty about my little trim on 10/1/17  LOL
> 
> ...still salty.


Unless it looks really bad, trimming is really only necessary if you are wearing your hair straight.


----------



## MzLady78

I tried a wash and go this morning using the olive oil Eco Styler gel and of course, it looked great while it was wet. Any cream product I put seems to just sit on top of my hair and make it white, which is what made me try the gel.

I still had pretty good curl definition after it dried (with the exception of the parts of my hair that are more wavy than curly) and I actually got a lot of compliments but it's so crunchy and stiff. I wonder if there's something I could mix it with that would fix that.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Saludable84 said:


> Unless it looks really bad, trimming is really only necessary if you are wearing your hair straight.


So true!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> It really serves no purpose.


I agree 100%.



Nightingale said:


> It helps prevent hydral fatigue.
> 
> From Science-y Hair Blog:
> 
> " 1) Oil pre-shampoo! This is one of the best times to use oil, *even if it seems counterintuitive to put oil on your hair before you're going to wash it - in part to remove any excess oil. Apply a light (or heavy) oiling to your hair and leave it on for 2-12 or more hours before shampooing or otherwise cleansing your hair. The oil prevents dehydration and loss of proteins and otherwise protects and buffers your hair from water and detergent.* If you get the amount of oil and leave-on time right, your hair will be more flexible and feel softer, better lubricated and if you have waves or curls, they will be better-defined. The longer you leave the oil on, the more oil will work its way into your hair. "
> 
> "Here's the deal:
> You know how washing your hands too often makes them chapped - even if you don't use soap? Washing your hair ultimately dehydrates it too unless your hair is tremendously low porosity. By that I mean the cuticles are un-damaged and in such pristine condition that they don't let water in at all. Porosity is a surface thing. Oils have other great effects like making hair soft and flexible - those are partly related to porosity. Even low porosity hair can get dried out with too much washing or dry air or a lot of sunshine.
> 
> Any oil will keep the water out of your hair for a little while and that is great. Many oils can surround any chipped and broken places in your hairs cuticle covering, giving you better protection.
> 
> Hair-penetrating oils are ideal for some people's hair because they "waterproof" the inner part of your hair that swells. If we can keep water from getting into our hair and swelling it up, it won't end up waterlogged and the cuticles will chip off less and we'll keep our lovely proteins and everything that keeps out hair strong from escaping down the drain.
> My top picks for oil pre-washes:
> Coconut oil, sunflower oil, babassu oil, olive oil, avocado oil, a blend of these oils and any others. Castor oil is a distinct "maybe." "



Thank you for this information!

I use Blue Magic hair grease... so my hair is already Triple pre-poo'ed I guess.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm about to text this pic of the aloe leaf I just bought to DS and tell him it's alligator tail tonight for dinner.


----------



## PJaye

MzLady78 said:


> I tried a wash and go this morning using the olive oil Eco Styler gel and of course, it looked great while it was wet. Any cream product I put seems to just sit on top of my hair and make it white, which is what made me try the gel.
> 
> I still had pretty good curl definition after it dried (with the exception of the parts of my hair that are more wavy than curly) and I actually got a lot of compliments but it's so crunchy and stiff. I wonder if there's something I could mix it with that would fix that.



Try mixing the gel with a couple of tbsps of oil.  This will increase the gel's moisture level while removing the crunch.


----------



## Evolving78

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this information!
> 
> I use Blue Magic hair grease... so my hair is already Triple pre-poo'ed I guess.


Hydral fatigue is the proper term for over moisturized hair.  Prepooing can actual be a culprit of hydral fatigue. 
Adding a bunch of product to your hair, just to wash it out doesn’t really serve a purpose, unless the product is use to aid in detangling.


----------



## MzLady78

PJaye said:


> Try mixing the gel with a couple of tbsps of oil.  This will increase the gel's moisture level while removing the crunch.



Will try this, thanks!


----------



## PJaye

MzLady78 said:


> Will try this, thanks!



My pleasure.  I also advise putting a couple of ounces of the gel in a separate container before adding the tbsps of oil to it.  This will avoid ruining an entire jar of gel during your experiment.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Colocha

shortdub78 said:


> Hydral fatigue is the proper term for over moisturized hair.  Prepooing can actual be a culprit of hydral fatigue.
> Adding a bunch of product to your hair, just to wash it out doesn’t really serve a purpose, unless the product is use to aid in detangling.


It really depends on what you prepoo with. There's scientific evidence for certain oils preventing the fatigue, as @YvetteWithJoy linked.

It definitely helps some people. Granted, not everyone. Still standing solidly by coconut oil.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> Let me go check the tracking because I’m sitting here waiting.....


I found my package... Under my car. The front door/porch looks nothing like my car. Who does that?!


----------



## Evolving78

Colocha said:


> It really depends on what you prepoo with. There's scientific evidence for certain oils preventing the fatigue, as @YvetteWithJoy linked.
> 
> It definitely helps some people. Granted, not everyone. Still standing solidly by coconut oil.


I’ll agree to disagree.


----------



## Sharpened

Shea butter oil is growing on me. Now I need to work out which EOs to use with it.

Homemade protein treatment this weekend.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> I found my package... Under my car. The front door/porch looks nothing like my car. Who does that?!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@AdoraAdora24, I'm prepooing right now with Chicoro's DIY prepoo and babyyyyyyyyyy! 

I think you would LOVE it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @AdoraAdora24, I'm prepooing right now with Chicoro's DIY prepoo and babyyyyyyyyyy!
> 
> I think you would LOVE it.


Thank you. I believe you and I know it's probably really luscious. I probably would love it...

But the level of slip that is in my hair right now is off the scale. I have grease and activator lol. My hair is already one big pre-poo. It feels incredibly soft. I can detangle just like this without adding water. I'm telling you my hair stays pre-oo'ed.  24/7. I have to wash it soon.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@YvetteWithJoy I don't think that I would gain anything from pre pooing .  My hair needs no more moisture.  That is why I do protein with every wash and DC. I do mean every wash lol. I hope you are enjoying it!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I sometimes wonder if white people look at our natural hair videos. Just wondering...


Or relaxed hair videos...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

shortdub78 said:


> Hydral fatigue is the proper term for over moisturized hair.  Prepooing can actual be a culprit of hydral fatigue.
> Adding a bunch of product to your hair, just to wash it out doesn’t really serve a purpose, unless the product is use to aid in detangling.



In the video below is the science for why prepooing specifically with coconut oil prevents hygral fatigue and will not cause it.

But I share just so others reading won't fear prepooing, not so that you will agree with the science. I feel people should follow their own thinking, and I'm cool with you having the take you have. 

ETA: Hygral fatigue is about the damage that comes from the swelling and de-swelling of the hair shaft. Coconut oil does not swell the hair shaft . . . and it prevents water from doing so! Conditioners do not protect against hygral fatigue, as the video explains.


----------



## Sharpened

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I sometimes wonder if white people look at our natural hair videos. Just wondering...
> 
> 
> Or relaxed hair videos...


Some do and try to modify techniques for their hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> Some do and try to modify techniqies for their hair.


Oh, that's cool.


----------



## Sharpened

As someone who uses water and oil frequently (2x/week or more), I can vouch for certain oils either preventing or reducing splits and hydral fatigue. Castor is #1 on my list, followed by hempseed, but any oil that leave a film can help. Olive, avocado, sesame, and some others do not.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Right now I should be in the shower washing my hair but i'm not.  I'm here. And plus its 8:27pm and I'm already relaxed. Cooked some chili. It was fantastic. Baked some cornbread.  Lol off topic.  I was looking at some lock videos.  Beautiful heads of locked hair!


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Can't believe I'm saying this, but the Curls Blissful Lengths Vitamins might actually be better than Manetabolism by the Mane Choice. I really didn't want to believe the hype, but I am now a believer in liquid vitamins. The price of those Curls vitamins though.....I'll have to switch between the Mane Choice and Curls every few months.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I threw away a Denman brush. It was awful.  Denmans are not for every natural.


----------



## Bibliophile

Jade Feria said:


> While I was at Target today, I saw The Mane Choice's Heavenly Halo line, and I opened it up and smelled it. It smelled sooooooooo nice.
> 
> I will not add it to my list.
> I will not add it to my list.
> I will not add it to my list!!!



What does it smells like? You should try it out and give us a report; for research purposes of course.
Do it for your LHCF e-cousins


----------



## Saludable84

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Right now I should be in the shower washing my hair but i'm not.  I'm here. And plus its 8:27pm and I'm already relaxed. *Cooked some chili. It was fantastic. Baked some cornbread. * Lol off topic.  I was looking at some lock videos.  Beautiful heads of locked hair!


That was last night


----------



## I Am So Blessed

It has been 15 days since my last wash and I have only re-moisturized my hair one time. One time! Its still super moist.  That's cool. A few strands balled up fell on my arm and I felt the moisture on my arm! I looked at my arm with hair on it like "really, you're  really that moist?" That was the other night while doing a mini detangle.

Eta: my hair is cool to the touch. I felt that coolness on my arm.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

If I wasn't so cautious about my hair I would put twist extensions in. But I can't take that risk.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Is every product I use from the 80s? LOL!! I think so! Nice.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@NatrulyMe


----------



## LushLox

Kay96 said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this, but the Curls Blissful Lengths Vitamins might actually be better than Manetabolism by the Mane Choice. I really didn't want to believe the hype, but I am now a believer in liquid vitamins. The price of those Curls vitamins though.....I'll have to switch between the Mane Choice and Curls every few months.



I’ve always known this but I’m always worried about the taste of liquid vits. What does the Curls vitamins taste like, is it fairly palatable then?


----------



## Jade Feria

Bibliophile said:


> What does it smells like? You should try it out and give us a report; for research purposes of course.
> Do it for your LHCF e-cousins


I should, for science! LOL! It has a tropical scent, kinda like pina colada. Definitely has some coconut scent. I smelled it again the next time I was at Target, just to make sure.


----------



## Sharpened

Yes, I am that odd one who walks in the rain to dampen my hair at 6 in the morning. Supposedly, you can get the same effect with a few drops of glycerin and a pinch of MSM in rosewater or orange blossom water.


----------



## Evolving78

Kay96 said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this, but the Curls Blissful Lengths Vitamins might actually be better than Manetabolism by the Mane Choice. I really didn't want to believe the hype, but I am now a believer in liquid vitamins. The price of those Curls vitamins though.....I'll have to switch between the Mane Choice and Curls every few months.


The price is not the business. That’s close to $30 every two weeks, since the bottle only last for two weeks! I’m sure it works well though..


----------



## Soaring Eagle

LushLox said:


> I’ve always known this but I’m always worried about the taste of liquid vits. What does the Curls vitamins taste like, is it fairly palatable then?


It has a “new and improved” taste. From the old reviews I’ve seen, the taste was not the best. But this formulation is bearable to me. I will say though, I am someone who never sees a problem with the scent or taste of a product, so I may not be the best judge. I have no problems taking it.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

shortdub78 said:


> The price is not the business. That’s close to $30 every two weeks, since the bottle only last for two weeks! I’m sure it works well though..


Yup, $50 a month. Deep down I didn’t want it to work, so that I would not have to repurchase. But it actually works so well.


----------



## Evolving78

Kay96 said:


> Yup, $50 a month. Deep down I didn’t want it to work, so that I would not have to repurchase. But it actually works so well.


I believe you! Lol it better work for that price!


----------



## Coilystep

MzLady78 said:


> I tried a wash and go this morning using the olive oil Eco Styler gel and of course, it looked great while it was wet. Any cream product I put seems to just sit on top of my hair and make it white, which is what made me try the gel.
> 
> I still had pretty good curl definition after it dried (with the exception of the parts of my hair that are more wavy than curly) and I actually got a lot of compliments but it's so crunchy and stiff. I wonder if there's something I could mix it with that would fix that.


Try a gel other than eco  I'm not a fan of eco. 
I recommend mane choice biotin gel, kinky curly curling custard, as I am curling jelly, Camille rose curl maker, wet line, just about anything but eco. 
I usually pair my gel with the corresponding leave in or milk. I generally don't mix lines.


----------



## Beany

I am looking forward to pampering my hair this weekend.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I have 4 more bottles of the Curls Vitamins, but I am itching to get more with that 35% off code.  But, something is telling me they might have 40%+ off for Black Friday, and I’ll probably end up purchasing then too. Decisions.

Curls seem to be getting all of my money this month.  I can’t wait to try the scalp treatment that I ordered. I love all things tingly and minty. I also want to try their new milk. I have the CRN Moisture Milk, but it goes rancid if you open it and don’t use it all in less than two months (from my experience). I’m currently smelling the bottle and it smells really sour and I’ve been using it for less than 8 weeks. You better believe I’m going to use it all up. 

I also have a second unopened bottle. I don’t think I’ll be repurchasing any of the CRN products that I currently have. The only product I like is the oil, but I can get an oil from any company so......idk.


----------



## Sosoothing

AdoraAdora24 said:


> It has been 15 days since my last wash and I have only re-moisturized my hair one time. One time! Its still super moist.  That's cool. A few strands balled up fell on my arm and I felt the moisture on my arm! I looked at my arm with hair on it like "really, you're  really that moist?" That was the other night while doing a mini detangle.
> 
> Eta: my hair is cool to the touch. I felt that coolness on my arm.



You're the one that uses a curl activator and blue magic grease combo right?
I have been in braids for about 4 months now and plan to try your combo when I take them down.
I have used curl activator for a while but have trouble finding the right oil or grease to seal the moisture in. Or maybe i don't repeat the process often enough between wash days.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My head! The hair is too heavy while DC'ING!  What is this? I couldn't wait to hurry up and put the plastic bag on. Felt like I had a heavy wet towel on! This is a little new...ok.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sosoothing said:


> You're the one that uses a curl activator and blue magic grease combo right?
> I have been in braids for about 4 months now and plan to try your combo when I take them down.
> I have used curl activator for a while but have trouble finding the right oil or grease to seal the moisture in. Or maybe i don't repeat the process often enough between wash days.


Yes I'm the one . Yay try it! What I do is, wash, air dry, moisturize, let the juices marinate, seal with Blue Magic. Works great and stays moisturized  like that for a long while.  Make sure you let your hair become moisturized first then seal of course. Enjoy!! 

Oh, I use the original Blue (Blue)Magic.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Yay! I'm done!  Now I'm air drying and it seems that I have more density in my hair. It is heavy and thicker which is always good. I'm in 8 jumbo twists. They smell really good.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

After washing my hair tonight and being in awe over the thickness of my hair, I don't feel as length obsessed anymore.  I think I'm back to feeling content.


----------



## LushLox

Trying to buy Redken Cleansing Cream and note that it's sold out everywhere. I hope Redken aren't discontinuing it. Why do companies do that with cult/popular products lol


----------



## Prettymetty

I just love when the bss gives out samples. Tonight I used Optimum's Amla 10 in 1 elixir. It's a heat protectant and some. My hair was very soft and had slip, but my blow dry ended up fluffier than usual. I guess that's a good thing depending on the look you are going for...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Dang! My bun is huge today!! it's still wet from last night's washing. I put some juices and berries (curl activator) on it this morning, letting it marinate while at work. Later on  I'll put a thin coating of Blue Magic.

There is a guy where I work with a huge afro today, We said hello to each other and I felt like we gave each other a fist bump with our eyes LOL. We both are the only blacks around here.

My bun is huge and my lip gloss is poppin...

Cool.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Instead of doing the DC-wash-DC method, I did Chicoro's prepoo method overnight, cleansed with a conditioning and ayurvedic shampoo bar, and then DC'd with SM's Manuka Honey Masque. My hair felt better than usual!: Moisturized, easy to detangle, strong, and silky.

I think I have had my hair on a rollercoaster ride, removing too much hydration and moisture, then handling it in that state, then working to replenishing hydration and moisture . . . then doing it again and again.

It is good to be moving from simply swapping out products to trialing steps and ingredients based on a rationale and hair science.

However, the art of hair care still matters! After all that, I applied to much gel!  Thank goodness for Slap Caps.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Instead of doing the DC-wash-DC method, I did Chicoro's prepoo method overnight, cleansed with a conditioning and ayurvedic shampoo bar, and then DC'd with SM's Manuka Honey Masque. My hair felt better than usual!: Moisturized, easy to detangle, strong, and silky.
> 
> I think I have had my hair on a rollercoaster ride, removing too much hydration and moisture, then handling it in that state, then working to replenishing hydration and moisture . . . then doing it again and again.
> 
> It is good to be moving from simply swapping out products to trialing steps and ingredients based on a rationale and hair science.
> 
> However, the art of hair care still matters! After all that, I applied to much gel!  Thank goodness for Slap Caps.



Yay! Have you found the one/one's yet?

You know what Yvette, one day your going to tell us that you have found your staples. Day by day you're getting closer LOL. Am I wrong?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Yay! Have you found the one/one's yet?
> 
> You know what Yvette, one day your going to tell us that you have found your staples. Day by day you're getting closer LOL. Am I wrong?



Yes, I have identified my staples and even some holy grails. Please see this post: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...hallenge-jan-dec.809133/page-15#post-24337439

However, I watch natural hair masters with 10+ years of natural hair experience and with WL, HL, and TBL ever staying open minded to improve upon their regimens. They would never assume they have nothing left to learn. I'll probably never close my mind to improving and learning more.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes, I have identified my staples and even some holy grails. Please see this post: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...hallenge-jan-dec.809133/page-15#post-24337439
> 
> However, I watch natural hair masters with 10+ years of natural hair experience and with WL, HL, and TBL ever staying open minded to improve upon their regimens. They would never assume they have nothing left to learn. I'll probably never close my mind to improving and learning more.



Okay!  sounds good.


----------



## Colocha

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes, I have identified my staples and even some holy grails. Please see this post: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...hallenge-jan-dec.809133/page-15#post-24337439
> 
> However, I watch natural hair masters with 10+ years of natural hair experience and with WL, HL, and TBL ever staying open minded to improve upon their regimens. They would never assume they have nothing left to learn. I'll probably never close my mind to improving and learning more.


I was thinking about this the other day. The issue with having staples and not knowing how/why they work is that they can get discontinued or reformulated. Then you're back at square one.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Colocha said:


> I was thinking about this the other day. The issue with having staples and not knowing how/why they work is that they can get discontinued or reformulated. Then you're back at square one.



So true!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@YvetteWithJoy

My regimen is sealed tight right now. I don't think I'll tweak it not even a little bit. At this point I will assume that my hair has everything it could ever want. Moisture, strength and softness. It defiantly has plenty of strength and hydration.  I think I want to close my mind and keep it closed concerning my hair routine. I'm thinking if it aint broke....well.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> My regimen is sealed tight right now. I don't think I'll tweak it not even a little bit. At this point I will assume that my hair has everything it could ever want. Moisture, strength and softness. It defiantly has plenty of strength and hydration.  I think I want to close my mind and keep it closed concerning my hair routine. I'm thinking if it aint broke....well.





I love that you have been able to grow your hair and keep it strong and moisturized with, what, 4 products? Nice!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I love that you have been able to grow your hair and keep it strong and moisturized with, what, 4 products? Nice!


LOL YES 

 !!!

ETA and really cheap ones too!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I love that you have been able to grow your hair and keep it strong and moisturized with, what, 4 products? Nice!


Thank you for noticing. I'm telling you. $10 or less is all you need!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> LOL YES
> 
> !!!
> 
> ETA and really cheap ones too!!!



Lol!

I'd be sad if I didn't feel free to have fun with variety. I never would have discovered shampoo bars or grease if I didn't have a spirit of listening to others, reading, thinking, learning . . .

Thanks for encouraging me to try grease, by the way. So glad I was open to you.

Currently I'm open to CurlyProverbz's methods and @Chicoro's methods, and I'm gaining so much from it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Thank you for noticing. I'm telling you. $10 or less is all you need!



I think your minimalist approach is important! It shows others it can be done. I've embraced it for my closet, and it's great! I don't think there's anything wrong with people who aren't minimalist, whose hair is their hobby, do you?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lol!
> 
> I'd be sad if I didn't feel free to have fun with variety. I never would have discovered shampoo bars or grease if I didn't have a spirit of listening to others, reading, thinking, learning . . .
> 
> Thanks for encouraging me to try grease, by the way. So glad I was open to you.



Thank you, I'm so glad you tried it!! One day I'll try the Ayurveda products when my hair feels like it could use something new.

I was also open minded when I saw the review on Blue Magic, I'm so glad I tried it! My eyes lit up when I saw 22Century's stuff. I know what you mean to always be open and I am glad I was or I would have missed out.

For now, I'm going to ride this ride for a while without any alternate routes. Lets see where I'll end up.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I think your minimalist approach is important! It shows others it can be done. I've embraced it for my closet, and it's great!* I don't think there's anything wrong with people who aren't minimalist, whose hair is their hobby, do you?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> No, you couldn't have a better hobby. If hair wasn't my hobby then I guess I'd be into nail care LOL.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@YvetteWithJoy

I tell you this. Since I got my products/regimen on lock. Its time for some more styles!! Now there's an area I could use some help in...seriously.


----------



## LushLox

Colocha said:


> I was thinking about this the other day. The issue with having staples and not knowing how/why they work is that they can get discontinued or reformulated. Then you're back at square one.



Oh yes, I've been there and bought the t-shirt! lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Colocha said:


> I was thinking about this the other day. The issue with having staples and not knowing how/why they work is that they can get discontinued or reformulated. Then you're back at square one.



I thought of this a lot! To protect myself from heart break, I bought everything in overstock. I'm talking 30 conditioners (Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol) or more which reminds me that I only have 17 bottles  of  the 16oz Care Free Curl Activator left. I have about 5 jars of Blue Magic. I did not even use half of my first jar! I make sure to have an obsessive amount of everything. I can use any shampoo so I really don't care about stocking on that even though  I have enough of that as well!  When I get down to 15 I'll buy more if I can.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

hypothetically, If all of my hair products were discontinued...
I'd replace Blue Magic with another grease. Replace my staple curl activator with another curl activator, which wouldn't be hard.
Replace my cholesterol with another cholesterol, which I had to do before when Lustrasilk Cholesterol was discontinued. Replacing that was easy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hypothetically, If all of my hair products were discontinued...
> I'd replace Blue Magic with another grease. Replace my staple curl activator with another curl activator, which wouldn't be hard.
> Replace my cholesterol with another cholesterol, which I had to do before when Lustrasilk Cholesterol was discontinued. Replacing that was easy.



Since I've been learning how to DIY several products by learning from CurlyProverbz and Chicoro, much lesser a percentage of my products has anything to do with any manufacturer. Yay! There is no chance that my prepoo, hair oil, or hair tea can be "discontinued."

I haven't yet tried making DIY mango butter, curl activator, or deep conditioner, but I'm open to it, and they're on my "someday" list.

I have made a DIY flaxseed gel, but I think I'll like a DIY aloe Vera gel or okra gel better. Someday on those, too. Right now I'm still evaluating my current products.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Since I've been learning how to DIY several products by learning from CurlyProverbz and Chicoro, much lesser a percentage of my products has anything to do with any manufacturer. Yay! There is no chance that my prepoo, hair oil, or hair tea can be "discontinued."
> 
> I haven't yet tried making DIY mango butter, curl activator, or deep conditioner, but I'm open to it, and they're on my "someday" list.
> 
> I have made a DIY flaxseed gel, but I think I'll like a DIY aloe Vera gel or okra gel better. Someday on those, too. Right now I'm still evaluating my current products.




SOLID!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Since I've been learning how to DIY several products by learning from CurlyProverbz and Chicoro, much lesser a percentage of my products has anything to do with any manufacturer. Yay! There is no chance that my prepoo, hair oil, or hair tea can be "discontinued."
> 
> I haven't yet tried making DIY mango butter, curl activator, or deep conditioner, but I'm open to it, and they're on my "someday" list.
> 
> I have made a DIY flaxseed gel, but I think I'll like a DIY aloe Vera gel or okra gel better. Someday on those, too. Right now I'm still evaluating my current products.


Also to add (now that I have more time to type) I think you're going to succeed because "where there's a will there's a way." As they say. This stands true for a lot of situations in my life. If you got the focus, you're pretty much there.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I was also thinking that if I had no products and didn't want to to continue....doing STUFF. I would just grow huge Locks.


----------



## Coilystep

Watched the movie The Big Chop 16 minutes long short and sweet. https://g.co/kgs/yEJsED
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5724238/


----------



## whiteoleander91

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Since I've been learning how to DIY several products by learning from CurlyProverbz and Chicoro, much lesser a percentage of my products has anything to do with any manufacturer. Yay! There is no chance that my prepoo, hair oil, or hair tea can be "discontinued."
> 
> I haven't yet tried making DIY mango butter, curl activator, or deep conditioner, but I'm open to it, and they're on my "someday" list.
> 
> I have made a DIY flaxseed gel, but I think I'll like a DIY aloe Vera gel or okra gel better. Someday on those, too. Right now I'm still evaluating my current products.


That's awesome re: making your own products so you dont have to worry about your faves being discontinued. Whenever I find something I love I instantly worry about that


----------



## rileypak

LushLox said:


> Trying to buy Redken Cleansing Cream and note that it's sold out everywhere. I hope Redken aren't discontinuing it. Why do companies do that with cult/popular products lol


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

So I don't know if it was the deep trim, addition of sulfates, religiously taking my vitamins, or mostly protective styling but I got easily a half inch of growth this month which is not normal for me. 

I measured my hair after the trim and today and the measuring tape easily reached a half inch longer than it was when I trimmed. Luckily I know exactly what I did this month and will continue. If I got a half inch this month I can get it every month.


----------



## Sharpened

LushLox said:


> Trying to buy Redken Cleansing Cream and note that it's sold out everywhere. I hope Redken aren't discontinuing it. Why do companies do that with cult/popular products lol


https://www.hqhair.com/redken-hair-cleansing-creme-1000ml/11114713.html


----------



## KidneyBean86

Decided to use my treasured day off to do some crochet twists. Hoping to keep it in til at least Christmas.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Received my Vanity Planet Scalp Massaging Brush today. I used it for about 25 minutes (felt so good).


----------



## LushLox

Sharpened said:


> https://www.hqhair.com/redken-hair-cleansing-creme-1000ml/11114713.html



Thanks, I'm not going to spend £30 though lol


----------



## KinksAndInk

Playing around with an APB cart. I'll just make my BF order now before USPS starts losing things


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Kay96 said:


> Received my Vanity Planet Scalp Massaging Brush today. I used it for about 25 minutes (felt so good).



I just bought this the other day. It should be here by tuesday. I can't wait. I've put off washing my hair so I can use it. I'm trying to push this added growth I'm getting to the fullest and I think this will do nothing but add to it.


----------



## Evolving78

BronxJazzy said:


> So I don't know if it was the deep trim, addition of sulfates, religiously taking my vitamins, or mostly protective styling but I got easily a half inch of growth this month which is not normal for me.
> 
> 
> I measured my hair after the trim and today and the measuring tape easily reached a half inch longer than it was when I trimmed. Luckily I know exactly what I did this month and will continue. If I got a half inch this month I can get it every month.


It’s the vitamins and the most important one is using sulfates. Your scalp is thanking you!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My hair is completely moisturized since last wash day four days ago. I find myself re-moisturizing it every seven days since September.  It seems to get thicker as it gets longer. I have been leaving it alone and let it be itself. I look like Whoopy Goldburg from Sister Act lol. More like "Woolly" Goldberg. I'm so grateful.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I just received shipping confirmation for the products I ordered from Texture Me Natural (very small Black owned business).

Can't wait to receive them, and do a review. I ordered:

x1 Henna & Amla Deep conditioner (because I get lazy sometimes, and can't be bothered to mix up my own)
x1 Amla & Avocado Leave In ( The ingredients in this one were too good to pass up) Check it out:

Distilled Water (infused w/ Amla, Brahmi, Nettle, Flaxseeds, Fenugreek Seeds, Neem), Organic Aloe Vera Juice, Avocado Butter, BTMS, Organic Olive Oil, Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Agave Nectar, Tucuma Butter, Castor Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, PABG, Potassium Sorbet, Organic Rosemary Extract, Organice Sage Extract, Vitamin E Oil, Essential Oil Blend (Rosemary Lavender, Sweet Orange, Tea Tree) 

Pure GOODNESS!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Kay96 said:


> I just received shipping confirmation for the products I ordered from Texture Me Natural (very small Black owned business).
> 
> Can't wait to receive them, and do a review. I ordered:
> 
> x1 Henna & Amla Deep conditioner (because I get lazy sometimes, and can't be bothered to mix up my own)
> x1 Amla & Avocado Leave In ( The ingredients in this one were too good to pass up) Check it out:
> 
> Distilled Water (infused w/ Amla, Brahmi, Nettle, Flaxseeds, Fenugreek Seeds, Neem), Organic Aloe Vera Juice, Avocado Butter, BTMS, Organic Olive Oil, Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Agave Nectar, Tucuma Butter, Castor Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, PABG, Potassium Sorbet, Organic Rosemary Extract, Organice Sage Extract, Vitamin E Oil, Essential Oil Blend (Rosemary Lavender, Sweet Orange, Tea Tree)
> 
> Pure GOODNESS!!



These sound fabulous!


----------



## Colocha

Rollersetting is officially my jam.
I knew I wanted to wear my hair out so I took down my bun last night and threw in 8 flat twists. I had a really stretched and still fluffy twist out that I loved.
I went out and then it rained. But! My hair was so stretched that I was easily able to throw it up into a new bun with a silk elastic and it actually looked nice.
When I came home I finger detangled and the parts from last week's roller set were still there so I didn't have to fight at all.
This stretch is my rock.
I hope to someday buy a new dryer so that the process doesn't take so long. I set on dry hair.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

shortdub78 said:


> It’s the vitamins and the most important one is using sulfates. Your scalp is thanking you!


IA... I had no idea sulfates would work so amazing for me. It just proved to me that trusting my gut and understanding my hair works every time regardless of what the "rules" say.


----------



## imaginary

Buying things this close to black friday feels like a chump move. I know I'm gonna end up disappointed.


----------



## Evolving78

imaginary said:


> Buying things this close to black friday feels like a chump move. I know I'm gonna end up disappointed.


Ikr! Lol but when I want something, I want it right then and there.  That’s why I haven’t ordered anything in awhile. I can’t stand the waiting!


----------



## LushLox

Black Friday is crap over here so I'm going to spend regardless.


----------



## lavaflow99

OMG is there a thread about cheap quality hair products for natural hair someone can direct me too?  I just bought 2 DC (TGIN Honey Hair Mask and Obia Naturals Babassu) and TGIN Curl Bomb Styling Gel and my total for 3 items was $50!!  This natural thing ain't cheap!!!


----------



## movingforward

My doctor informed me I was Vitamin D deficient as well as moderately anemic.  

Which explains the hair loss.....She put me on 50k Vitamin D for 8 weeks and told me to take whatever high dosage that is sold in the stores.  

I will admit between the vitamin d and iron pills.  I do feel good.  My hair is thriving.  

But I will go back to natural without the relaxer.  PS until the end of next year.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

I just realized this week that i can overuse ( anything more than a dime sized amount on soaking wet hair before a flat iron job is overuse because it zaps my shin and swing lol) Redken Extreme Anti Snap and not have any ill effects or build up.
I'm glad to have an excuse to use it since it has ceramides and protein.


----------



## Platinum

I drove 30+ minutes across town to one of the Indian Grocery stores and they didn't have any Brahmi or Amla powders. The next one would have been another 30 minutes away from the first store.


----------



## LushLox

movingforward said:


> My doctor informed me I was Vitamin D deficient as well as moderately anemic.
> 
> Which explains the hair loss.....She put me on 50k Vitamin D for 8 weeks and told me to take whatever high dosage that is sold in the stores.
> 
> I will admit between the vitamin d and iron pills.  I do feel good.  My hair is thriving.
> 
> But I will go back to natural without the relaxer.  PS until the end of next year.



Same, I lost a lot of hair and I couldn't understand why. Got it under control now.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Okay so I'm starting to think it's not about the shampoo it's about the sulfates that my hair likes. It may be too early to call but I just washed my hair with the tresemme botanique shampoo and my hair felt just as soft and easy to detangle as the nexxus. I'm not mad because the tresemme only costs $5. 

I'll use it a bit longer to really see but I would love to be able to use any old sulfate shampoo and get the same great results.

I remember my hair was never picky about shampoos until the second bc. My hair may have never had an issue with sulfates. It could have just needed some time to adjust.


----------



## Evolving78

Platinum said:


> I drove 30+ minutes across town to one of the Indian Grocery stores and they didn't have any Brahmi or Amla powders. The next one would have been another 30 minutes away from the first store.


You aren’t committed enough!


----------



## Evolving78

deediamante said:


> OMG is there a thread about cheap quality hair products for natural hair someone can direct me too?  I just bought 2 DC (TGIN Honey Hair Mask and Obia Naturals Babassu) and TGIN Curl Bomb Styling Gel and my total for 3 items was $50!!  This natural thing ain't cheap!!!


Girl all you need is some grease and water!


----------



## lavaflow99

shortdub78 said:


> Girl all you need is some grease and water!



Girl don't tempt me to try.....
Though if my hair start breaking off, I'm coming for ya!


----------



## Evolving78

deediamante said:


> Girl don't tempt me to try.....
> Though if my hair start breaking off, I'm coming for ya!


If it doesn’t work, i’ll take the beat down!  
I don’t know... I have so many products for my DD who is a natural and none of them are magical! I’m going to go back to the basics and see if that will help. 
It worked so well for so many little black girls in the past, but now that we are adults, we are spending tons of money on stuff that just isn’t cutting it. I will try it for 30 days and see how it works. I will still wash and deep condition her hair weekly, but will use water, or a basic leave-in spray and grease to style and maintain. I don’t see how that could go wrong.


----------



## weavepat

Does anyone with a big head and/or long thick hair regularly use a Hot Head conditioning cap? I bought a cap like the one below a couple of weeks ago. It couldn't hold my hair and the band was disrespectful.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

After watching that Mahogany Curls videos, I am fan girling so hard over the New Curls line (available for sale on their website on *black friday*).

Curls is getting all of ma monies this month!!!


----------



## Royalq

dang, my new growth is getting thick Im 11 weeks post and its so dense and compact. I dont remember my hair growing this fast when I was relaxed before I used to easily go months stretching because my growth was so slow. I originally wanted to stretch until winter break around december 15th. But iono if i can make it that long. I might touchup on December 2nd.


----------



## Colocha

Kay96 said:


> After watching that Mahogany Curls videos, I am fan girling so hard over the New Curls line (available for sale on their website on *black friday*).
> 
> Curls is getting all of ma monies this month!!!


I saw the Naturally Temi one today. It just looks so  luxurious. I never knew I wanted black shampoo before today and the DC detangled her hair immediately.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Colocha said:


> I saw the Naturally Temi one today. It just looks so  luxurious. I never knew I wanted black shampoo before today and the DC detangled her hair immediately.



I'm not really feeling her review; it seemed dry. But then again, she hasn't really done many product reviews on her channel like Mahogany Curls has. If I saw her review first, I don't think I would be excited for the products at all.


----------



## OhTall1

deediamante said:


> OMG is there a thread about cheap quality hair products for natural hair someone can direct me too?  I just bought 2 DC (TGIN Honey Hair Mask and Obia Naturals Babassu) and TGIN Curl Bomb Styling Gel and my total for 3 items was $50!!  This natural thing ain't cheap!!!


Do you live near a CVS?  I don't know about the gel, but I'm pretty sure I've seen the other two products in local stores.  Between the extra bucks I get for beauty purchases plus the fact that CVS emails me a coupon for 20-30% at least once a month, I'm always able to get my hair products at a discount.


----------



## lavaflow99

OhTall1 said:


> Do you live near a CVS?  I don't know about the gel, but I'm pretty sure I've seen the other two products in local stores.  Between the extra bucks I get for beauty purchases plus the fact that CVS emails me a coupon for 20-30% at least once a month, I'm always able to get my hair products at a discount.



I do live near CVS but don't go often as it's kinda out of my way.  Target (where I got my products yesterday) is across the street basically from me.  But for that kinda regular discount and coupons I can make it work.  Thanks @OhTall1!


----------



## OhTall1

deediamante said:


> I do live near CVS but don't go often as it's kinda out of my way.  Target (where I got my products yesterday) is across the street basically from me.  But for that kinda regular discount and coupons I can make it work.  Thanks @OhTall1!


If you don't have it already, put the Target app on your phone.  Every once in a while, the Cartwheel offers include natural hair care products.  Right now, they're offering 15% off As I Am styling creams, 15% off Uncle Funky's Daughter and 20% Curl Keeper.  HTH!


----------



## Rocky91

Kay96 said:


> After watching that Mahogany Curls videos, I am fan girling so hard over the New Curls line (available for sale on their website on *black friday*).
> 
> Curls is getting all of ma monies this month!!!


Her hair likes EVERYTHING tho and always looks good, i take anything she reviews with a grain....hell a bucket of salt  she could put in blue magic and sulfur 8 and probably still have a decent twistout. combo of texture, density, and silkiness-she's a very silky 3c/4a i think. 

like her hair slicked down like that with a serum. a daggone serum.


----------



## Rocky91

it's only been 3 weeks in these braids but it feels like ages. i haven't washed my hair yet and i don't feel the need to yet.  
i've been oiling my scalp with castor oil and spraying on carol's daughter braid spray on my hair/scalp, and it looks great. free of any buildup or dandruff and smells nice.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Rocky91 said:


> Her hair likes EVERYTHING tho and always looks good, i take anything she reviews with a grain....hell a bucket of salt  she could put in blue magic and sulfur 8 and probably still have a decent twistout. combo of texture, density, and silkiness-she's a very silky 3c/4a i think.
> 
> like her hair slicked down like that with a serum. a daggone serum.



Yea, I know. But I love Curls products (including their vitamins), so I would still be hype even if she didn't do the review. Plus she's never recommended a product that didn't work for me, so I'm not worried. 

Edited: And my hair most 4a, so it's not that far off-- even if my hair is more poofy. I don't believe that hair typing determines what products work best anyways.


----------



## PJaye

It's time for some blogger to do a comprehensive alphabetized list of vendors and their black friday sale promotions.  And, it's time for vendors to begin releasing the details of their sales.


----------



## LushLox

I think I'm going to buy some scarves, that I can wear publicly. To enable me to give my hair a break but allow me to look semi decent at the same time.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I think I'm going to buy some scarves, that I can wear publicly. To enable me to give my hair a break but allow me to look semi decent at the same time.


Team headwrap! Lol you will look beautiful! Like a Queen!  You can’t go wrong!


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Team headwrap! Lol you will look beautiful! Like a Queen!  You can’t go wrong!



Thanks doll,  Yeah I think it’ll really work in winter and great for when I just can’t be bothered (I have a lot of those days).

My only concern is the material and the rubbing on the hair and the potential that the material will deplete the hair of moisture. Do you wear satin underneath or do you find that your hair is okay without it?


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Thanks doll,  Yeah I think it’ll really work in winter and great for when I just can’t be bothered (I have a lot of those days).
> 
> My only concern is the material and the rubbing on the hair and the potential that the material will deplete the hair of moisture. Do you wear satin underneath or do you find that your hair is okay without it?


I will wear satin under the ones that aren’t hair friend. Like a satin bonnet, satin spandex cap, satin scarf, etc. but I have a lot of scarves that are hair friendly. I have 8-10?


----------



## Smiley79

I'm tired of buying my aloe leaves from Publix. I'm going to get myself a plant! I am convinced that it is a miracle item for my scalp/hair.


----------



## imaginary

I always wonder how effective my growth aides actually are since I'm applying them on top of the old gel etc that's already in my hair. I'd love to be a frequent cowasher, but experience has taught me that my hair hates it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Smiley79 said:


> I'm tired of buying my aloe leaves from Publix. I'm going to get myself a plant! I am convinced that it is a miracle item for my scalp/hair.


And here I am living almost next door to a Spanish market that sales huge aloe leaves and I don't even use them. They are almost as big as my arm. I wish I could pass them over to you.

ETA: Never mind I thought Publix was a website lol.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

When I first joined LHCF, someone posted about saving their shed hairs in a zip lock bag from week to week to compare hair loss.  So I started doing it from week to week.  At first I would only collect hair loss from a wash/condition cycle but that doesn't really give me all the info I need.  Week to week is much better.  Surprisingly, I lose less hair as the week progresses.  I'm going to take a pic Saturday and post it. 

Do you all think you really lose 100 hairs daily?


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> When I first joined LHCF, someone posted about saving their shed hairs in a zip lock bag from week to week to compare hair loss.  So I started doing it from week to week.  At first I would only collect hair loss from a wash/condition cycle but that doesn't really give me all the info I need.  Week to week is much better.  Surprisingly, I lose less hair as the week progresses.  I'm going to take a pic Saturday and post it.
> 
> Do you all think you really lose 100 hairs daily?


I believe I do! Lol I stay removing shed hairs daily..


----------



## Evolving78

My hair crush just posted a roller wrap video and I have watched it twice so far! Lol 
My goal for next year is to get back to roller setting.


----------



## Rocky91

shortdub78 said:


> My hair crush just posted a roller wrap video and I have watched it twice so far! Lol
> My goal for next year is to get back to roller setting.


Post it here! I love a nicely done hair video.


----------



## Evolving78

Rocky91 said:


> Post it here! I love a nicely done hair video.


She is my secret hair crush! Lol


----------



## Sosoothing

Bad&Bougee said:


> When I first joined LHCF, someone posted about saving their shed hairs in a zip lock bag from week to week to compare hair loss.  So I started doing it from week to week.  At first I would only collect hair loss from a wash/condition cycle but that doesn't really give me all the info I need.  Week to week is much better.  Surprisingly, I lose less hair as the week progresses.  I'm going to take a pic Saturday and post it.
> 
> Do you all think you really lose 100 hairs daily?



I think 100 a day is an average. It may vary depending on many things.


----------



## LushLox

Bad&Bougee said:


> When I first joined LHCF, someone posted about saving their shed hairs in a zip lock bag from week to week to compare hair loss.  So I started doing it from week to week.  At first I would only collect hair loss from a wash/condition cycle but that doesn't really give me all the info I need.  Week to week is much better.  Surprisingly, I lose less hair as the week progresses.  I'm going to take a pic Saturday and post it.
> 
> Do you all think you really lose 100 hairs daily?



It doesn't _feel_ like I shed a 100 hairs daily, it feels a lot less than that, but that is probably just wishful thinking on my part lol.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> My hair crush just posted a roller wrap video and I have watched it twice so far! Lol
> My goal for next year is to get back to roller setting.



Roller wraps are so pretty.  I need to check out her video.


----------



## Saludable84

Bad&Bougee said:


> When I first joined LHCF, someone posted about saving their shed hairs in a zip lock bag from week to week to compare hair loss.  So I started doing it from week to week.  At first I would only collect hair loss from a wash/condition cycle but that doesn't really give me all the info I need.  Week to week is much better.  Surprisingly, I lose less hair as the week progresses.  I'm going to take a pic Saturday and post it.
> 
> Do you all think you really lose 100 hairs daily?



When I as relaxed, 15-50 depending on how far-close I was to wash day. Yes, I counted. Nowadays, 500, but I’m sure it’s just because natural hair looks like a lot in the shower drain


----------



## Bad&Bougee

@shortdub78, @Sosoothing and @LushLox, 100 sounds like a lot for a daily shedding average, but yep, on some days I'm 100.  I wish I could talk my son into unraveling all my shed hairs each day and counting them for me.  

Do kids still think $2 is a lot of money?


----------



## LushLox

Lmao @Bad&Bougee that's a good idea, I need to convince my son to try that. I'd probably have to give him a bit more than $2 though.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Saludable84 said:


> When I as relaxed, 15-50 depending on how far-close I was to wash day. Yes, I counted. Nowadays, 500, but I’m sure it’s just because natural hair looks like a lot in the shower drain



It never ceases to amaze me how different everyone is.  I feel the complete opposite.  My relaxed hair seems like more because they are so long and are entangled with each other.  I hardly noticed shed hair when I was natural.


----------



## Sosoothing

Bad&Bougee said:


> @shortdub78, @Sosoothing and @LushLox, 100 sounds like a lot for a daily shedding average, but yep, on some days I'm 100.  I wish I could talk my son into unraveling all my shed hairs each day and counting them for me.
> 
> Do kids still think $2 is a lot of money?



Oh I see. I don't know if 100 hairs would look like a lot to me. I have never counted my shed hair. But I can eye ball it and know when it's more than usual or less. 
$2? I think it depends on the age of the child . The younger ones will think it's a lot.


----------



## Saludable84

Bad&Bougee said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how different everyone is.  I feel the complete opposite.  My relaxed hair seems like more because they are so long and are entangled with each other.  I hardly noticed shed hair when I was natural.



I noticed it more relaxed because I combed my hair daily and of course, it was longer. So I totally agree on that. 

Now, it seems like more because they clump into a ball, but there have been times where I would take each hair from the ball and because I detangle once a week, the shed hairs will roughly be the same amount or less than when I was relaxed. I don’t notice any hairs daily because I just bun and that involves barely brushing.


----------



## Smiley79

AdoraAdora24 said:


> And here I am living almost next door to a Spanish market that sales huge aloe leaves and I don't even use them. They are almost as big as my arm. I wish I could pass them over to you.
> 
> ETA: Never mind I thought Publix was a website lol.




Aww thanks girlie. Yea you have treaure right next door to you!


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how different everyone is.  I feel the complete opposite.  My relaxed hair seems like more because they are so long and are entangled with each other.  I hardly noticed shed hair when I was natural.


I just sit around everyday and pull hairs out.  I really didn’t care for it as a natural.. they would become so entangled!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I had a weird dream. I had a dream that I told my son to comb my hair, and he combed out  enough to make four THICK bundles. I remember being so sad about that, and I kept saying "I'm probably bald headed now." Also, in that dream he was missing a chunk of the back of his head. We kept closing the "flaps" of his head until we got to the doctor. 

I hate dreaming


----------



## Evolving78

I want that T3 dryer. Next year!


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> Roller wraps are so pretty.  I need to check out her video.


You will find her. She is a beautiful lady with a warm beautiful spirit! Her hair just falls into place all of the time. She is relaxed/texlaxed though.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I had a weird dream. I had a dream that I told my son to comb my hair, and he combed out  enough to make four THICK bundles. I remember being so sad about that, and I kept saying "I'm probably bald headed now." Also, in that dream he was missing a chunk of the back of his head. We kept closing the "flaps" of his head until we got to the doctor.
> 
> I hate dreaming


LOL  FUNNY! Waking up is the best part....relief.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I officially started a life change for good. Instead of riding to work today, I walked (speed walked at times) the whole 46 minutes there! It was so triumphant. So walking to work is my new thing. There are the knowers and the doers. I want to finally be the doer since I am a knower.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

AdoraAdora24 said:


> LOL  FUNNY! Waking up is the best part....relief.


I was so scared when I woke up lol.


----------



## krissyhair

Bad&Bougee said:


> When I first joined LHCF, someone posted about saving their shed hairs in a zip lock bag from week to week to compare hair loss.  So I started doing it from week to week.  At first I would only collect hair loss from a wash/condition cycle but that doesn't really give me all the info I need.  Week to week is much better.  Surprisingly, I lose less hair as the week progresses.  I'm going to take a pic Saturday and post it.
> 
> Do you all think you really lose 100 hairs daily?


No way, I lose way more than 100 hairs a day. And on wash day when my scalp gets really clean and those hairs that have been waiting to shed are set free, it's even more.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I officially started a life change for good. Instead of riding to work today, I walked (speed walked at times) the whole 46 minutes there! It was so triumphant. So walking to work is my new thing. There are the knowers and the doers. I want to finally be the doer since I am a knower.



46 minutes?!  Kudos.  That is pretty spectacular.  Keep it up!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bad&Bougee said:


> 46 minutes?!  Kudos.  That is pretty spectacular.  Keep it up!


*Thank you!!!*

*What helped with speed was listening to John Legend "Green Light" on repeat. Good song for speed, check it out lol.* 
I want to be strong mentally and physically.

Another thing that helped was picturing myself 20lbs lighter and getting back to myself again.

*For motivation Check this out! Also go to his YouTube!!    *http://www.nowloss.com/how-to-get-motivation-to-lose-weight.htm


----------



## Evolving78

I’m claiming WL by the Fall, or end of 2018..


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*She's Lovely!*
*


ETa: I would love to copy this hair style, I would have to use some Marley hair for the side twist to hang over my shoulder lol. *


----------



## Bad&Bougee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> *Thank you!!!*
> 
> *What helped with speed was listening to John Legend "Green Light" on repeat. Good song for speed, check it out lol.*
> I want to be strong mentally and physically.
> 
> Another thing that helped was picturing myself 20lbs lighter and getting back to myself again.
> 
> *For motivation Check this out! Also go to his YouTube!!    *http://www.nowloss.com/how-to-get-motivation-to-lose-weight.htm




Oh yes!  This is one of the songs I listen to as I get ready for work.  It does get you moving!!  Thanks for the website.


----------



## Bronxcutie

I have been coloring my hair since I was 17 but those days are over.  My natural hair does not like the bleach from the permanent blonde colors I have been using.  Today I went back to dark brown.  The hairstylist showed me how much she needed to trim off the back which looked to be about an inch.  She said 'You need to start deep conditioning.'  I deep condition weekly! Blonde is not fun and is not helping me reach my goal of MBL!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to get back on my hair journey. Complete wash day happening tomorrow.


----------



## Beany

I twisted my hair Sunday and it's still damp. Low porosity and heavy handedness smh. I might have to sit under the dryer tonight.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I’m claiming WL by the Fall, or end of 2018..



You’re not playing I like it!


----------



## Sharpened

I used an Eco gel this week and... Holy Flippin' Volume, Batman! Daaaang, I got a lot of hair. My side part was a 3-inch valley, LOL. I should have taken pics. Too bad I got those nasty white balls again.

Still no urge to puff my hair for convenience. Usually, I am living in puffs at this length. Now, if I could just get a trimming schedule down (or rather trim at all), I'd be set.


----------



## LushLox

There’s always something to buy isn’t there? Well it feels like it to me.

Shortdub78 has reminded me that need to replace my shower filter, I need a clarifier and I need some more supplements. I guess I should buy supplements in bulk but I’m conscious that I won’t like them.

I’m sick of buying stuff at this point.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I wanna start wash day but I must get these leaves up. The gigantic tree in front of my house decided to dump 90 million leaves on my yard at once.  Thank God for this mulching leaf vacuum cuz other than that, they'd be sitting there til some kid trying to make some money knocked on the door


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> There’s always something to buy isn’t there? Well it feels like it to me.
> 
> Shortdub78 has reminded me that need to replace my shower filter, I need a clarifier and I need some more supplements. I guess I should buy supplements in bulk but I’m conscious that I won’t like them.
> 
> I’m sick of buying stuff at this point.


I’m about to return something right now! Lol I’ve moved on from hair products.. it’s back to yarn! Lol


----------



## Saludable84

Almost two weeks since wash day. Idk what I’m going to do. I need a quick WNG. Quick.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

KinksAndInk said:


> I wanna start wash day but I must get these leaves up. The gigantic tree in front of my house decided to dump 90 million leaves on my yard ain't once.  Thank God for this mulching leaf vacuum cuz other than that, they'd be sitting there til some kid trying to make some money knocked on the door


LOL


----------



## Sharpened

Now I remember why I have no taken pics lately. Pray for DS2 'cause Imma 'bout ta beaT him if he does not find my camera.


----------



## Smiley79

My hair cannot get enough protein!  It loves it and needs it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Now I remember why I have no taken pics lately. Pray for DS2 'cause Imma 'bout ta beaT him if he does not find my camera.





Prayers lifted.  Mama Sharpened don't play.


----------



## Smiley79

I hate when I forget about a coupon that's sitting right in my purse. I just found a $3.50 off $10 sally's coupon in my wallet, it expired 2 days ago.


----------



## faithVA

Of course now that I have the indigo in my hair, I'm sleepy and want to take a nap. But if I put a plastic cap on the indigo will just start running and I will wake up swimming in a sea of indigo. 

I was avoiding coffee today but going to have to give in and make some.


----------



## Evolving78

I flat ironed my hair and feel underwhelmed..


----------



## Bad&Bougee

This is 7 days of shed hair from wash day to wash day.  On day 1, wash day, my hair had been in a protective style for 7 days.  My first opportunity to comb it was after I'd rinsed out the DC and was preparing for a rollerset.  That is the clump of hair you see on the right side of the Ziploc bag. 

Monday through Wednesday I only combed my hair in the morning and finger combed at night.  Thursday and Friday I combed morning and again at night because my rollerset was dying on me and I had to switch it up.  Anyhoo, this should be 700 hairs.  Looks like twice that .

I'm doing a shampoo, ACV rinse, protein treatment, overnight DC, guava tea rinse, leave in treatment and rollerset so we'll see if I shed less this week.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> View attachment 416713
> 
> This is 7 days of shed hair from wash day to wash day.  On day 1, wash day, my hair had been in a protective style for 7 days.  My first opportunity to comb it was after I'd rinsed out the DC and was preparing for a rollerset.  That is the clump of hair you see on the right side of the Ziploc bag.
> 
> Monday through Wednesday I only combed my hair in the morning and finger combed at night.  Thursday and Friday I combed morning and again at night because my rollerset was dying on me and I had to switch it up.  Anyhoo, this should be 700 hairs.  Looks like twice that .
> 
> I'm doing a shampoo, ACV rinse, protein treatment, overnight DC, guava tea rinse, leave in treatment and rollerset so we'll see if I shed less this week.


That is not a lot of hair. Not a lot at all.. that looks like my hair from just today! Lol


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Oh, I forgot.  The longest part of my hair is a little over 13".  The shortest is 6" - rocking an asymmetrical bob at the moment.  Thought it may be important to add lengths so that you can understand what you are looking at in the bag.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> Oh, I forgot.  The longest part of my hair is a little over 13".  The shortest is 6" - rocking an asymmetrical bob at the moment.  Thought it may be important to add lengths so that you can understand what you are looking at in the bag.


Yeah I still shed more than you! Lol


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> That is not a lot of hair. Not a lot at all.. that looks like my hair from just today! Lol



. Thanks @shortdub78.  I was going to make a wig because DANG it looks like a lot!!  My husband said, "Who left a cat on the bed?!".  He thinks he's a comedian . Make me sick lol.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> . Thanks @shortdub78.  I was going to make a wig because DANG it looks like a lot!!  My husband said, "Who left a cat on the bed?!".  He thinks he's a comedian . Make me sick lol.


Girl he would really have jokes for me! Lol I can just sit here and pull shed hairs from my head and have that much.. 
my dd made a comment about me too! She was like you have so much hair In the trash! She asked was something wrong with me and maybe I need those vitamins from that commercial on TvOne... smh come get her please! She stays talking crazy to me! lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> View attachment 416713
> 
> This is 7 days of shed hair from wash day to wash day.  On day 1, wash day, my hair had been in a protective style for 7 days.  My first opportunity to comb it was after I'd rinsed out the DC and was preparing for a rollerset.  That is the clump of hair you see on the right side of the Ziploc bag.
> 
> Monday through Wednesday I only combed my hair in the morning and finger combed at night.  Thursday and Friday I combed morning and again at night because my rollerset was dying on me and I had to switch it up.  Anyhoo, this should be 700 hairs.  Looks like twice that .
> 
> I'm doing a shampoo, ACV rinse, protein treatment, overnight DC, guava tea rinse, leave in treatment and rollerset so we'll see if I shed less this week.



You might faint if you saw my accumulated-after-7-days ziploc baggie of shed hair.


----------



## JosieLynn

That moment when you keep wondering how you’re touching the roof of the car with your hair and realize your buns have really gotten juicy lol


----------



## Saludable84

The more I think about doing my hair, the more energy I lose.


----------



## Rocky91

I've been going back lately and reading old posts of mine and now I'm inspired to take better care of my hair. I took really great care of it in college!
So I went back to a method that I used to do regularly, applying DCs with an applicator brush really carefully and sitting under the dryer for more penetration.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

These companies offering anything less than 30% for Black Friday can go crawl in a hole and try again next year UNLESS there is free shipping involved. And no, not after a certain amount. Black Friday comes once a year, anything less is inexcusable.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> You might faint if you saw my accumulated-after-7-days ziploc baggie of shed hair.



I see that I'm in good company with you, @krissyhair, @shortdub78 and a couple others so I won't worry so much anymore.  It has been an interesting experience though since I've switched from daily to weekly shed hair collecting.  Weekly provides far more useful information.


----------



## rileypak

@AgeinATL 
I think you asked me for a review of the SSI Papaya Super Hydrate Hair Mask???

Slip: So on this one , honestly I forgot to comb through my hair after I applied this on top of the Papaya Ultra Nourish Conditioner  I will say my fingers slid right through my hair during and after rinse out so I'm going to call it slippy.

Smell: Sweet and fruity. Not bad or nauseating.

Softness: Hair is soft. Nothing to write home about but it's good.

Moisture: I'm torn. I used this after my cassia treatment because it's protein free and I needed to check it out before BF. My hair is not as moisturized as it could be but I can't discern if it may be the circumstances I used it under. I'm planning to give it one more chance on a non-protein wash day. 

Current verdict: Possible repurchase but final decision on hold for now pending another use.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

@rileypak I agree. The slip is great. Upon rinsing, excellent. Moisture and softness afterwards? Meh...I wasn't confident enough in it to use it after my last protein treatment (I stuck with JessiCurl DC because it has been the most consistent as far as moisture retention) but I am still not sure about it.


----------



## Saludable84

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH ive always had misses with SSI conditioners so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rileypak

Saludable84 said:


> @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH ive always had misses with SSI conditioners so thanks for the heads up.


Now that Papaya Ultra Nourish Conditioner is wonderful...I mean if you're in the market for rinse outs


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> Now that Papaya Ultra Nourish Conditioner is wonderful...I mean if you're in the market for rinse outs


----------



## AgeinATL

Thanks ladies!!

@rileypak and @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## PJaye

rileypak said:


> Now that Papaya Ultra Nourish Conditioner is wonderful...I mean if you're in the market for rinse outs



How does it compare to the Sugar Peach Conditioner?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

The only SSI that worked for me as a rinse out (and DC) was the Avocado conditioner. The Sugar Peach was just okay, but I'm sure I'll pick up another bottle to try it out again lol...
That Pomegranate Pear has been on my radar for weeks.


----------



## rileypak

PJaye said:


> How does it compare to the Sugar Peach Conditioner?


I find that the Papaya conditioner has more slip and allows for faster detangling plus leaves my hair softer than the Sugar Peach.
I also have to use way more of the Sugar Peach to get closer to the results I get with the Papaya one. 

My recs -
If the Sugar Peach is working wonderfully for you, keep using it.
If the Sugar Peach is just okay on your hair, try the Papaya Ultra Nourish and/or the Apple Nectar Nourishing Conditioners.
If you just want more, all three are a good part of any stash


----------



## PJaye

rileypak said:


> I find that the Papaya conditioner has more slip and allows for faster detangling plus leaves my hair softer than the Sugar Peach.
> I also have to use way more of the Sugar Peach to get closer to the results I get with the Papaya one.
> 
> My recs -
> If the Sugar Peach is working wonderfully for you, keep using it.
> If the Sugar Peach is just okay on your hair, try the Papaya Ultra Nourish and/or the Apple Nectar Nourishing Conditioners.
> *If you just want more, all three are a good part of any stash *



IOW, all of the above; exactly the answer I was waiting for while reading your post.  Thanks so much for the detailed response.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## rileypak

PJaye said:


> IOW, all of the above; exactly the answer I was waiting for while reading your post.  Thanks so much for the detailed response.  I really appreciate it.


You're welcome!


----------



## Royalq

Uhm, yeah, that touch up my happen this weekend. I washed my hair yesterday and i had a hardtime detangling. I lost more hair than usual too.


----------



## Smiley79

After being on this board for so many, I finally want to try Henna. Since my hair is short, now is a great time to give it a try since I don't have much to lose.  I need to go research what to order and what recipe to try. @Aggie I may be hitting you up for some beginners tips.


----------



## Sharpened

Camera found; crisis averted.

I tried to upload the first gif I ever made and it is not working, saying I exceeded limits. It is only 15MB! I feel like a second-grader whose cool project failed, LOL.


----------



## Britt

I can't wait to try out the Hairveda vatika frosting. Gonna order some on black friday. I'm mainly getting it because of the lauded smell. I just got some Senegalese twists Saturday and I want to oil my scalp with the smell good of the vatika. I guess in the mean time I'll use my regular vatika oil.


----------



## LovelyRo

I’m wearing my bob u-part this week... I’m just waiting for the influx of “you changed your hair.”


----------



## GGsKin

Lol. I put my hair up in a bun and everyone is 'loving my new hair'. At least they are being complimentary.


----------



## beingofserenity

All4Tris said:


> I’m wearing my bob u-part this week... I’m just waiting for the influx of “you changed your hair.”




Lol I so hate that


----------



## beingofserenity

I think I've almost completely fixed my breakage problem..... my hair in a pony for the week so I'll have to see how the next few wash days go. But if I have fixed it, I'll be so happy. I'll have an easy, no fuss, and quick hair regimen for the first time in my life!

Then I can just focus on health and maintenance. I eventually want to grow my hair down to my hips.


----------



## Aggie

Smiley79 said:


> After being on this board for so many, I finally want to try Henna. Since my hair is short, now is a great time to give it a try since I don't have much to lose.  I need to go research what to order and what recipe to try. @Aggie I may be hitting you up for some beginners tips.



@Smiley79 
Anytime hon.


----------



## Aggie

Britt said:


> *I can't wait to try out the Hairveda vatika frosting*. Gonna order some on black friday. I'm mainly getting it because of the lauded smell. I just got some Senegalese twists Saturday and I want to oil my scalp with the smell good of the vatika. I guess in the mean time I'll use my regular vatika oil.



I can't wait to get some the bolded myself. I used it many years ago and now revisiting using it again for the same reason as you and because I'm incorporating more ayurveda products in my hair care regimen.


----------



## beingofserenity

BronxJazzy said:


> Okay so I'm starting to think it's not about the shampoo it's about the sulfates that my hair likes. It may be too early to call but I just washed my hair with the tresemme botanique shampoo and my hair felt just as soft and easy to detangle as the nexxus. I'm not mad because the tresemme only costs $5.
> 
> I'll use it a bit longer to really see but I would love to be able to use any old sulfate shampoo and get the same great results.
> 
> I remember my hair was never picky about shampoos until the second bc. My hair may have never had an issue with sulfates. It could have just needed some time to adjust.



I too fell in love with the magic of nexxus earlier this year. It left my hair clean, soft and easy to handle. But I plan to switch to the Aussie moist 7in1 line which leaves my hair soft nearly to the point of greasiness and is cheaper and more accessible. I am fickle and don't like to use the same thing for too long. 

And I love cones.


----------



## Evolving78

beingofserenity said:


> I too fell in love with the magic of nexxus earlier this year. It left my hair clean, soft and easy to handle. But I plan to switch to the Aussie moist 7in1 line which leaves my hair soft nearly to the point of greasiness and is cheaper and more accessible. I am fickle and don't like to use the same thing for too long.
> 
> And I love cones.


You have been quiet! Lol where have you been?


----------



## Smiley79

I regret I never got to try Darcy's Botanicals. I hope all is well.


----------



## Britt

Smiley79 said:


> I regret I never got to try Darcy's Botanicals. I hope all is well.


Her pumpkin seed was goat ... I'm def gonna miss it. It was a staple of mine for years.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

beingofserenity said:


> I too fell in love with the magic of nexxus earlier this year. It left my hair clean, soft and easy to handle. But I plan to switch to the Aussie moist 7in1 line which leaves my hair soft nearly to the point of greasiness and is cheaper and more accessible. I am fickle and don't like to use the same thing for too long.
> 
> And I love cones.


Yeah I've since gone the cheaper route as well. I've found that as long as it has sulfates it works for my hair. I don't know if I would ever go as far as using suave or something but tresemme, aussie, etc... works just as well as the nexxus so why spend more for a name.


----------



## Smiley79

I just realized not only is aloe vera a great prepoo....it's an awesome detangler. Soon as it hits my hair, my strands melt. Thank you God for your creations.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Smiley79 said:


> I just realized not only is aloe vera a great prepoo....it's an awesome detangler. Soon as it hits my hair, my strands melt. Thank you God for your creations.



I feel the EXACT SAME WAY!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*I love  that I don't have to have tailbone length hair to have a HUGE bun.


 With natural hair you can make SL hair into a full bun....the secret is all in the volume not the length. *


----------



## Sosoothing

Smiley79 said:


> I just realized not only is aloe vera a great prepoo....it's an awesome detangler. Soon as it hits my hair, my strands melt. Thank you God for your creations.



Do you make your own straight from the leaf?


----------



## Aggie

Smiley79 said:


> I just realized not only is aloe vera a great prepoo....it's an awesome detangler. Soon as it hits my hair, my strands melt.* Thank you God for your creations.*


Wow, I love this.


----------



## Virtuosa

I melted raw, organic, unrefined cocoa butter and applied to dry hair while in liquid form. My hair melted and I haven’t had to moisturize in 4 days. This is heaven. And I smell like chocolate. Glorious.


----------



## Smiley79

Sosoothing said:


> Do you make your own straight from the leaf?



I buy the leaf from my grocery store, peel the edges and one side,  then rub it directly on my edges, scalp, and hair.  Instant melt down.
I haven't tried blending it yet.


----------



## Smiley79




----------



## beingofserenity

shortdub78 said:


> You have been quiet! Lol where have you been?



I been working!! Lol. Just busy with life stuff, traveling, school, relationships 

I'm solid with my hair right now so I don't spend as much time thinking about it anymore.


----------



## Evolving78

beingofserenity said:


> I been working!! Lol. Just busy with life stuff, traveling, school, relationships
> 
> I'm solid with my hair right now so I don't spend as much time thinking about it anymore.


I’m happy to hear you being a busy body in a good way! Nothing like being able to be on cruise control with your hair Reggie!


----------



## Smiley79

beingofserenity said:


> I been working!! Lol. Just busy with life stuff, traveling, school, relationships
> 
> *I'm solid with my hair right now so I don't spend as much time thinking about it anymore.*



This is so true. It's one of the best feelings ever. I now enjoy my  hair journey because I don't worry about it. I wish I did this when I first embarked on my healthy  hair journey.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

A pet peeve that I have is when there's a nice style tutorial on YouTube but they don't turn around to show the back of the head!! They show the right side, left side and the front....well what about the back? I don't get that. I find myself talking to the screen "turn around, turn around!!" end of video/\/\/\/\______.

off topic pet peeve is when Pizza Huts puts only 3 pepperonis on a slice of pizza. I ordered pepperoni pizza, not cheese pizza thank you! Stop being stingy with the pepperoni!


----------



## Smiley79

AdoraAdora24 said:


> A pet peeve that I have is when there's a nice style tutorial on YouTube but they don't turn around to show the back of the head!! They show the right side, left side and the front....well what about the back? I don't get that. I find myself talking to the screen "turn around, turn around!!" end of video/\/\/\/\______.
> 
> off topic pet peeve is when Pizza Huts puts only 3 pepperonis on a slice of pizza. I ordered pepperoni pizza, not cheese pizza thank you! Stop being stingy with the pepperoni!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*There are a few gatherings coming up and I think that I want to do this hairstyle, but just a more kinkier version.*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*This hairstyle is so "ooh la la!" But I would not attempt because I wouldn't want anyone to touch it . I have to have my "roll, tuck, pin" hairstyles.*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

.....Sometimes how I feel at work. And I don't know why.


----------



## Saludable84

@AdoraAdora24 you lit today


----------



## Anaisin

No one mentioned Oyin Handmade had new products


----------



## Soaring Eagle

CRN rarely ever has sales throughout the year, so you would think when BF comes around they would be hitting us with at least 35% off. But nope, 25% it is. I'm happy I didn't wait for them, and purchased their products when Naturally Curly had a sale on their products, and got free shipping too.


----------



## Aggie

AdoraAdora24 said:


> A pet peeve that I have is when there's a nice style tutorial on YouTube but they don't turn around to show the back of the head!! They show the right side, left side and the front....well what about the back? I don't get that. I find myself talking to the screen "turn around, turn around!!" end of video/\/\/\/\______.
> 
> off topic pet peeve is when Pizza Huts puts only 3 pepperonis on a slice of pizza. I ordered pepperoni pizza, not cheese pizza thank you! Stop being stingy with the pepperoni!




I had to laugh at this one too because I can be found yelling at my computer telling them to turn around, "Oh for God's sake, woman, Turn Around, I wanna see the back!"


----------



## Aggie

Ooh! Another pet peeve of mine is when a YouTuber reviews a wig but never let their audience see how they were able to achieve a very beautiful look of a wig that looks nothing like how it looks on them. They just go on and on about the wig but it's already on their head before they go on camera, styled and finished, looking awesome but NEVER let us know HOW they achieved the look. That is so annoying. Whyyyyy!!!  I think it's such a waste of a review, to be honest.


----------



## faithVA

I bought the Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Leave-In at Sally's since I had a 25% off coupon. I wanted to try something from the Mielle Organics line but my gut keeps telling me I'm not going to be crazy about it and it's just going to be meh

Maybe next year.


----------



## Rocky91

I'm not buying anything hair related for Black Friday. Nope, not doing it. I have enough to last me a while, I don't even use that much product!


----------



## beingofserenity

I want to put together a hair package xmas gift for my little sister, so I need to be paying attention to these sales haha


----------



## LushLox

Rocky91 said:


> I'm not buying anything hair related for Black Friday. Nope, not doing it. I have enough to last me a while, I don't even use that much product!



We believe you, no really we do!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Rocky91 said:


> I'm not buying anything hair related for Black Friday. Nope, not doing it. I have enough to last me a while, I don't even use that much product!



I was going to get Oyin samples using the free shipping code, as well as that ayurvedic DC from Bask & Bloom.

But I'm feeling you. I just watched a hipo YouTuber rave about the DC, so I'm going to get it. But I'm going to take a cue from you and get nothing else.

I really need to focus on a standing hair dryer and saving for Christmas, anyway.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Have y'all seen this? I'm shook.

Edited:


----------



## Coilystep

Kay96 said:


> CRN rarely ever has sales throughout the year, so you would think when BF comes around they would be hitting us with at least 35% off. But nope, 25% it is. I'm happy I didn't wait for them, and purchased their products when Naturally Curly had a sale on their products, and got free shipping too.


I was just about to come in and say 25% off is not sufficient.  That doesn't constitute a bf sale to me


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Coilystep said:


> I was just about to come in and say 25% off is not sufficient.  That doesn't constitute a bf sale to me


Agreed. I buy CRN products from NaturallyCurly.com, because their sales suck. With products so expensive, 35-40% off couldn't hurt for a once a year sale.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*So I went to work today with this style, but a way more kinkier version with Marley hair added to enhance the length. I received compliments. *

It was awesome!! Nobody would even think for a second that this was not my own wholly hair hanging down over my shoulder! It was nice! My co-workers are so use to seeing me with so much hair (without hair added) that it was befitted that I would have a long side braid. But only we here know that it was Marley hair.


----------



## Sosoothing

AdoraAdora24 said:


> *So I went to work today with this style, but a way more kinkier version with Marley hair added to enhance the length. I received compliments. *
> 
> It was awesome!! Nobody would even think for a second that this was not my own wholly hair hanging down over my shoulder! It was nice! My co-workers are so use to seeing me with so much hair (without hair added) that it was befitted that I would have a long side braid. But only we here know that it was Marley hair.



It must have been pretty. I wish you took pictures to share


----------



## Saludable84

Someone at work told me she played the “don’t touch my hair” game and asked me if that’s how we really feel. I told her yes, it’s all true. She looked sad. 

I’ve never played this game. People just need to understand.


----------



## Saga

So I did the chicorro pre-poo method, only to realize I don't feel like washing my hair.
Damnit.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

In search of a good quality bonnet, preferably made out of silk with a satin finish versus the polyester bonnets (with satin finish) that can be found in beauty supply stores. Any suggestions?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My brother's girlfriend can do hair. Who knew? So she gave me an impromptu flat twist. Thanksgiving hairstyle solved.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Rethinking my regimen during BF sales was a bad idea lol. I’m so torn on what to get now.


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinksAndInk said:


> Rethinking my regimen during BF sales was a bad idea lol. I’m so torn on what to get now.


Well Old Navy took some coins from the hair fund so I’m cutting out Oyin and Beautifully Bamboo. May add Beautifully Bamboo back in depending on the sale. Still waiting on her to post the details.


----------



## Colocha

That Alikay Naturals sale has me looking real hard at the avocado conditioner and aloe berry gel.

Can anyone comment on them?


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My brother's girlfriend can do hair. Who knew? So she gave me an impromptu flat twist. Thanksgiving hairstyle solved.


That’s so cool!


----------



## KinksAndInk

All these last minute sale details and top secret sales are working my nerves. Either you want my coins or you don’t. Keep playing and the coins set aside for you will be in somebody else’s pocket. I guess folks still don’t realize that they can and will be replaced.


----------



## Evolving78

I used Adore semi perm rinse (the one to cover grey) in jet black.. my hair looks natural black now.  I don’t think I could ever get my hair jet black without using permanent hair color.


----------



## rileypak

KinksAndInk said:


> All these last minute sale details and top secret sales are working my nerves. Either you want my coins or you don’t. Keep playing and the coins set aside for you will be in somebody else’s pocket. I guess folks still don’t realize that they can and will be replaced.


----------



## PJaye

KinksAndInk said:


> All these last minute sale details and top secret sales are working my nerves. Either you want my coins or you don’t. Keep playing and the coins set aside for you will be in somebody else’s pocket. I guess folks still don’t realize that they can and will be replaced.



This!  I had to vote Kindred Butters off the island.  She hasn't restocked in over three days.  She blew it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!!


I'm all late saying it....


----------



## KinksAndInk

When vendors answer questions and restock items on the holiday. That's good customer service right there. Let me find some extra coins for KindredButters.


----------



## Lissa0821

Just took down my second set of box braids and I am quite happy with the growth and length retention I have experienced. I will be wearing wigs for the rest of the winter.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Kay96 said:


> In search of a good quality bonnet, preferably made out of silk with a satin finish versus the polyester bonnets (with satin finish) that can be found in beauty supply stores. Any suggestions?


Pretty Anntoinet's on Etsy sells 100% silk scarves and bonnets. Kinda pricey though .

Edit: I always spell her name wrong smh lol


----------



## lalla

My routine as a relaxed head is super simple and consistent: 
- Wash every two weeks 
- DC with steam 
- Roller set and wrap
- After 4 days, spritz Xcel 21 every day. I use Scurl and shea butter to moisturize. I have found that shea butter maintains moisture better than vaseline for me (thanks @Chicoro)
- I mostly bun 
- I wear a silk scarf every single night. This makes a huge difference in the level of moisture / breakage.


----------



## KinksAndInk

All this mystery and "biggest sale of the year" nonsense and you give up 25%? Twenty. Five. Percent.  I guess...


----------



## LushLox

Yeah BF certainly isn’t what it was, very underwhelming.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Pretty Anntoinet's on Etsy sells 100% silk scarves and bonnets. Kinda pricey though .
> 
> Edit: I always spell her name wrong smh lol


Thank you!


----------



## Evolving78

Kay96 said:


> Thank you!


I bought a scarf from her. 4 years ago? I still have it.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

shortdub78 said:


> I bought a scarf from her. 4 years ago? I still have it.


Do you like it? 

I'm tired of these cheap Beauty Supply store bonnets. Every time I take it off I hear my strands snapping, because they're being caught in the threading.  I have so many little pieces of short hairs. I actually did some research and realized it wasn't all in my head. I've been in denial for years. SMH


----------



## Evolving78

Kay96 said:


> Do you like it?
> 
> I'm tired of these cheap Beauty Supply store bonnets. Every time I take it off I hear my strands snapping, because they're being caught in the threading.  I have so many little pieces of short hairs. I actually did some research and realized it wasn't all in my head. I've been in denial for years. SMH


There is one brand you can buy on the ground. It’s called Evolve. You can get them from Walmart, or target.  I have a nice black and white one. It’s about $6-$8? Check it out so you can have something now.


----------



## KinksAndInk

The softness of my hair is


----------



## Smiley79

Y'all.....several companies that I want to order from are in my own state; with that said, I cannot move myself to pay $7-8 and up in shipping in my own town.  Shipping fees equate the cost of a whole other product. I am so irritated right now.

(And no, they do not have the option for me to pick up, I asked.)


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I bought a scarf from her. 4 years ago? I still have it.


I still have mine too. I wear it under my baseball hat at work.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Smiley79 said:


> Y'all.....several companies that I want to order from are in my own state; with that said, I cannot move myself to pay $7-8 and up in shipping in my own town.  Shipping fees equate the cost of a whole other product. I am so irritated right now.
> 
> (And no, they do not have the option for me to pick up, I asked.)


That's some tomfoolery. They really gonna make you pay for shipping when you could easily swoop by and pick it up?


----------



## Smiley79

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That's some tomfoolery. They really gonna make you pay for shipping when you could easily swoop by and pick it up?



When I tell you I am so frustrated! And I really want to support local and small businesses because that's the only they will be able to grow but at the same time, let's be real guys. We can meet up at a spot for one afternoon or morning and do a pick up of orders. They did say that they will work on setting up pop up shops soon.

The other one is found at some local BSS but then I miss the Black Friday deal....so i would have to pay shipping to get the black Friday deal for vendors in my own city.


----------



## Smiley79

I didn't do Black Friday last year and now I see why. I can't be bothered; it's not for me.


----------



## Evolving78

Smiley79 said:


> When I tell you I am so frustrated! And I really want to support local and small businesses because that's the only they will be able to grow but at the same time, let's be real guys. We can meet up at a spot for one afternoon or morning and do a pick up of orders. They did say that they will work on setting up pop up shops soon.
> 
> The other one is found at some local BSS but then I miss the Black Friday deal....so i would have to pay shipping to get the black Friday deal for vendors in my own city.


They have a set shipping price? I understand why though. It’s stuff being an online vendor.


----------



## Smiley79

shortdub78 said:


> They have a set shipping price? I understand why though. It’s stuff being an online vendor.



Yea I understand.


----------



## Smiley79

From now on, I think I will go through Hattache and just pay one shipping.


----------



## Beany

So bouncy curls, natural oasis, and curls have let me down this BF.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I've been prepping to do Bantu Knots on wet hair for a week or two. Wednesday I washed, conditioner and combed out my hair. Thursday I put the BK's in and sat under the dryer on low for 2 hours. This morning before work some knots were still wet inside so I sat under the dryer on medium for 1.5 hour. Let them cool and then unraveled to a HOT MESS. 

First my HL/TBL hair is resting on my shoulders.  It's also somehow still not dry, wonky and somewhat tangled. I just had to pull it back in a bun and KIM. What a waste of time 

Back to doing them on straight hair.


----------



## Colocha

If Komaza doesn't come through with a sale it will be hard not to choose Green Beauty protein over hers.


----------



## Sosoothing

lalla said:


> My routine as a relaxed head is super simple and consistent:
> - Wash every two weeks
> - DC with steam
> - Roller set and wrap
> - After 4 days, spritz Xcel 21 every day. I use Scurl and *shea butter to moisturize.* I have found that shea butter maintains moisture better than vaseline for me (thanks @Chicoro)
> - I mostly bun
> - I wear a silk scarf every single night. This makes a huge difference in the level of moisture / breakage.



How do you use it? I have a small tub of yellow shea butter that's sort of rock hard at room temperature and I'm not sure what to do with it.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I'm 3 minutes into this  prank video and I thought I would share it with y'all. Her husband's reaction is gold.


----------



## Britt

vatika frosting was sold out by 3pm today... geez


----------



## imaginary

At least I managed to shampoo my hair. But it's gonna have to be an overnight DC tonight.

Even washing my face will be a struggle later


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Kay96 said:


> I'm 3 minutes into this  prank video and I thought I would share it with y'all. Her husband's reaction is gold.


 You're right his reaction was awesome and cute. He is so loving. He appreciates her and her hair. Awww.

I was also waiting for her to give him a hug...


----------



## RossBoss

I big chopped at the tail end of July and at the tail end of every month since I get a surge of new hair growth and I LOVE it. I need to get out of this super short hair stage because I don't like it at all....I want to see hair hanging at least at chin level and I'm on my way.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

When the shipping notices start rolling in


----------



## Daina

Colocha said:


> If Komaza doesn't come through with a sale it will be hard not to choose Green Beauty protein over hers.



Ugh I don't think I've ever gotten a sale notice from them...I still purchased because I love the protein strengthener. I  got a few other things and used my reward points. I think they use the rewards program in lieu of sales.


----------



## Daina

YaniraNaturally said:


> I've been prepping to do Bantu Knots on wet hair for a week or two. Wednesday I washed, conditioner and combed out my hair. Thursday I put the BK's in and sat under the dryer on low for 2 hours. This morning before work some knots were still wet inside so I sat under the dryer on medium for 1.5 hour. Let them cool and then unraveled to a HOT MESS.
> 
> First my HL/TBL hair is resting on my shoulders.  It's also somehow still not dry, wonky and somewhat tangled. I just had to pull it back in a bun and KIM. What a waste of time
> 
> Back to doing them on straight hair.



@YaniraNaturally, ugh I feel your pain! My one and only attempt at Bantu Knots was on wet hair and I thought I was going to have to cut my hair to get the tangles and knots out...it was a hot-a-mess! I vowed never again...even on straight hair I'm too traumatized to try.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

Daina said:


> @YaniraNaturally, ugh I feel your pain! My one and only attempt at Bantu Knots was on wet hair and I thought I was going to have to cut my hair to get the tangles and knots out...it was a hot-a-mess! I vowed never again...even on straight hair I'm too traumatized to try.



I will never do it on wet hair again either. It comes out nice on straight hair but I only do 4 vs the 12 I did for my wet set. I'm going to see what I can do with it this afternoon. I have a big meeting on Monday and a busy Sunday so my hair needs to get right before tonight.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Colocha said:


> If Komaza doesn't come through with a sale it will be hard not to choose Green Beauty protein over hers.



Sadly, I just made that switch.


----------



## Colocha

@Daina, @YvetteWithJoy 

I just got frustrated with it all and bought 16 oz Aphogee 2 Min Keratin and 16 oz Aphogee 2 Step (with a spray bottle for application). They both work fine for me and came in at $25 with the sale. 

I'll trial these for the year instead.


----------



## Daina

Colocha said:


> @Daina, @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> I just got frustrated with it all and bought 16 oz Aphogee 2 Min Keratin and 16 oz Aphogee 2 Step (with a spray bottle for application). They both work fine for me and came in at $25 with the sale.
> 
> I'll trial these for the year instead.



I have both of those in my rotation as well. I tend to use the 2-minute more than the hard protein because it's so messy.


----------



## lalla

Sosoothing said:


> How do you use it? I have a small tub of yellow shea butter that's sort of rock hard at room temperature and I'm not sure what to do with it.



It's around 32°C where I live, shea butter always has a very soft texture. 
I rub it between my hands and use it on my ends to seal. HTH


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Kay96 said:


> I'm 3 minutes into this  prank video and I thought I would share it with y'all. Her husband's reaction is gold.



Thanks for sharing. Loved it. DH did NOT think it was funny at all.

I need to subscribe. Our hair looks the same way when wet, though mine dries more cottony than it seems hers does.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I'm starting to think my protective style from 2 weeks ago wasn't so protecting.  I loss way more hair on the wash/DC last week with a protective style than I did this week with a 
rollerset.

I'm going to do one more week and see what happens.  Although, I am proud of the improvement.


.


----------



## Evolving78

I like that MC egyptian 24k gel.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> I like that MC egyptian 24k gel.



Never used it but my friend girl can't live without it!  Her twist always look moist and springy.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> Never used it but my friend girl can't live without it!  Her twist always look moist and springy.


Yeah I’m using it on my DD. I stopped to start dinner and give her a break. I’m putting in some flat twists in the front and some two strand twists in the back. I did one half of her head, and the twists look really good so far.  It can get pretty sticky, so I do have to keep spraying with water. They look really plump and shiny as well. Hopefully MC sticks with this. It shall become a staple for us.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

This was so sweet. sniff sniff.


Okay. I'm done with videos after this one (LOL)


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Kay96 said:


> This was so sweet. sniff sniff.
> 
> 
> Okay. I'm done with videos after this one (LOL)


Wow!!! That was beautiful... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> I like that MC egyptian 24k gel.


It is really good.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So, today I decided to see how far my hair stretches.  I made it to full MBL and two inches away from WL. In a few months (when I'm actually WL) I will post pictures for opinions to make sure that I'm not nuts. My hair is at my first back roll already. And I know my back fat like the back of my hand...that first roll is definitely full MBL.


----------



## fifigirl

AdoraAdora24 said:


> So, today I decided to see how far my hair stretches.  I made it to full MBL and two inches away from WL. In a few months (when I'm actually WL) I will post pictures for opinions to make sure that I'm not nuts. My hair is at my first back roll already. And I know my back fat like the back of my hand...that first roll is definitely full MBL.


Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I found another leave in spray in my stash! Yay! It's basically full, so it should last me until next February or March. I gotta stretch my oil too. If I run out, I'll just D.I.Y.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I found another leave in spray in my stash! Yay! It's basically full, so it should last me until next February or March. I gotta stretch my oil too. If I run out, I'll just D.I.Y.


What leave-in?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> What leave-in?


APB Moisturizing Leave in Spray.


----------



## curlyTisME

Washed my own hair for the first time in months. I miss my curls and think I will be rocking them for a while. I also want to get back to PSing. I feel burnt out on hair salons and stylists.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> APB Moisturizing Leave in Spray.


I found one in my stash too. It’s a cheapie one from Palmers olive oil-castor Oil Leave-in spray.  I used DE HCO leave-in and my Keracare leave-in cream today too. I used all three today. Two during my detangling process after I (drumroll) cowashed, then after I dried under my dryer, I applied the Palmers and CON straight from Eden repair oil. I used my spin pins to bun my hair.


----------



## Honey Bee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> My hair is at my first back roll already. *And I know my back fat like the back of my hand...that first roll is definitely full MBL.*


 You crazy!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

fifigirl said:


> Cant wait to see pictures!


Thank you, I can't wait either! I will be gazing at them for hours just to make sure it's not a dream.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Honey Bee said:


> You crazy!


LOL!!


----------



## Jade Feria

Has anyone noticed that Mielle has removed the "Organics" from their labeling? Hmmmm........


----------



## beauti

Jade Feria said:


> Has anyone noticed that Mielle has removed the "Organics" from their labeling? Hmmmm........



*Just checked her site and you're right! I just bought a bunch of her products she bet'not change the ingredients!*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Someone installed flat twists that were very, very close to my scalp and very, very tiny. She refused to apply product to my length or ends--only the roots.

This was DISASTROUS. My hair was so incredibly tangled. My ends were dry as sandpaper. I got so much breakage and shedding.

Letting the Soultanicals Soulvedic Stands Poo sit on my hair for about 10 minutes healed my hair. The suds gave crazy detangle-ability, too. I was so relieved!

This latest setback has caused me to pull back mentally. I just don't want to be this concerned about my hair's length/ends anymore. I really want to focus more on 24-7 maintenance of moisture.  I am thinking about getting a significant trim and just running my ayurvedic regimen building in peace without tracking anything. I plan to snap photos every 3 months for visual comparison, but that's it. Chunky twisting, bunning, wigging, and washing and going if I band overnight all work for me. I am ready to coast.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Does this happen to anyone else?

I know GOOD AND WELL that Eden Bodyworks isn't that great on my hair, but that new rose/brown -colored packaging, and the words "almond" + "marshmallow," have me adding the new line to my "perhaps one day" list.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Someone installed flat twists that were very, very close to my scalp and very, very tiny. She refused to apply product to my length or ends--only the roots.
> 
> This was DISASTROUS. My hair was so incredibly tangled. My ends were dry as sandpaper. I got so much breakage and shedding.
> 
> Letting the Soultanicals Soulvedic Stands Poo sit on my hair for about 10 minutes healed my hair. The suds gave crazy detangle-ability, too. I was so relieved!
> 
> This latest setback has caused me to pull back mentally. I just don't want to be this concerned about my hair's length/ends anymore. I really want to focus more on 24-7 maintenance of moisture.  I am thinking about getting a significant trim and just running my ayurvedic regimen building in peace without tracking anything. I plan to snap photos every 3 months for visual comparison, but that's it. Chunky twisting, bunning, wigging, and washing and going if I band overnight all work for me. I am ready to coast.


Aww that is a shame this happened.  Your hair will bounce back in no time. I know how you feel. One of my main rules is to not let anyone touch my hair Everrr-r-r. And another one of my personal rules is don't experiment, no braids, weaves, no wash go's, and no heavy parting, none of that. Leave it alone and let it do what it do.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Waiting on the shipment notices to start rolling in. So far I’ve only gotten one for my slaps. And two from Old Navy and they’re about to tick me off. I ordered 20+ items from y’all. I better not get 20+ packages. Ain’t nobody got time for that.


----------



## lalla

I did an olaplex treatment yesterday. I kept n°1 and n°2 on my hair for hours, then let it air dry.


----------



## RossBoss

This time of year I declutter my house. I came across an old unopened bottle organic ghee butter. I will try it on both my skin and hair. The bottle is about 4 years old and I aint about to throw it out if I can get some benefit out of it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So I am 30 months post relaxer in 8 days which makes me think about how many times I would have relaxed my hair by now if I was still relaxed.

Let's see...I use to relax my hair every two months or so, I probably would have relaxed my hair about 13 times already from 6/5/15 to 12/5/17.

So my ends would have to have been trimmed 13 times.... 0.5" x 13 = 6.5 inches lost due to relaxer run-off and regular wear & tear. 

Being natural I have only had to trim  my hair twice. so 0.5" X 2 = 1". Hurray!! 




ORS Relaxer: $4.99 X 13 = $64.87  saved.


----------



## Smiley79

I am definitely stocked with hair products until Summer time!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@LadyPBC
AND
@curlicarib


----------



## Taleah2009

Enjoyed wearing my hair out for the past few days, now its time to give it some sort of twists styles so I can back to working out this evening.  Either two flat twists going to the bank, or another style I saw youtube,


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*Waist Length in February/March!!

*

*On that day I will wear the biggest bun that I can possibly create. Most naturals flat iron and blow dry on a milestone such as that, but me, I'll be wearing the kinkiest, highly textured, cotton candy ball on my head*. 




*Straight hair is not a celebratory hairstyle for me.*


----------



## Britt

This gif will always be everything. She looks beautiful and just naturally so


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YESSSS, this will be me soon. I HAVE GOT TO GET THE VISION STUCK IN MY MIND! *leaves thread and goes back to Google waist length hair* I will thank God for it as if I have it already...because I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@LadyPBC
...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

What I don't get is...that there are pictures of Hip Length and Tailbone Length women saying that they are WL! Hush-sh-sh.

Stop making me think that WL is really HL or TBL....stop it!  




*goes off to look at a length chart*


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Jade Feria said:


> Has anyone noticed that Mielle has removed the "Organics" from their labeling? Hmmmm........


Not surprised. There is a silicone* in at least one of her new products. I don't have a problem with cones, but I was little surprised when I saw "dimethicone" in the ingredient list.


Edited: *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Is it possible to ignore a sub-forum or only users? TIA.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Soooo, I got tired of waiting for Curls to have a sale on their Blueberry Bliss line. Even though I really wanted more of their hair vitamins, I just couldn't wait. Hairfinity had a buy 2 get 2 free and I couldn't resist. 

This means I'm completely stocked up on vitamins for 2018: 
7 bottles of Manetabolism
4 bottle Hairfinity
4 bottles of Curls vitamins still waiting to be opened. 

Just tryna give these fine strands of mine a boost.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I have always wanted to be an opera singer and probably would have been one if I persuaded it hard enough. And I have always wanted to do hair.

Seeing all the natural hair salon horror stories just makes me wish I could help. I could go back to school ya'know and do it. I'd specialize in natural hair of course...i'm just thinking. I do my family's hair and they're all natural. I mean I do hair every single weekend without fail. I know how to braid, twist, cornrow...I have a tremendous amount of temperance which is so required for natural hair. I treat others as I would myself (The Golden Rule) 97% of the time. I really could go to school for this...  I know the basics like combing from the bottom up, washing in twists, being careful while parting, Ya'know the basics right?, Which most stylists these days don't know or don't do.

 I have long natural hair myself (my receipt )so it's not like I don't know the life. I'd obtain a licensed of course. I could pursue this... *scratches chin* I could pursue this...

This has been a random thought.


----------



## Honey Bee

Yall. _Yall!!!
_
I wanna be witty but I can't. I just bought this oil for,  like, $0.00, and I think I slipped up on something. 

Sunflower Premium Mega Hair Oil, Baobab, 2.5 Oz (Pack of 3)
Sunflower Premium Mega Hair Oil, Kendi, 2.5 Oz (Pack of 3)

And just for fun: Sunflower Nature's Spirit Butter Soap, Mango, 5 Oz (Pack of 3)


(I just bought some more oils, Lord help me!  Between this and my Curly Proverbz-related hauls, my hair cabinet needs to be empty within the next few days to contain all the stuff I just bought. )


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Honey Bee said:


> Yall. _Yall!!!
> _
> I wanna be witty but I can't. I just bought this oil for,  like, $0.00, and I think I slipped up on something.
> 
> Sunflower Premium Mega Hair Oil, Baobab, 2.5 Oz (Pack of 3)
> Sunflower Premium Mega Hair Oil, Kendi, 2.5 Oz (Pack of 3)
> 
> And just for fun: Sunflower Nature's Spirit Butter Soap, Mango, 5 Oz (Pack of 3)
> 
> 
> (I just bought some more oils, Lord help me!  Between this and my Curly Proverbz-related hauls, my hair cabinet needs to be empty within the next few days to contain all the stuff I just bought. )


That's how it is when you get excited about something LOL. You want more and more of it. That is how I get.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am sometimes envious of you ladies because get to try all of these products just for fun or just to improve your regimens.

I can't think of one improvement to be made for my regimen/routine! My regimen is solid, but one day I'll pretend like I need something and go get me some Mane Choice or some Shea Moisture or oh I'dunno ah, ah some As I Am, some....*thinking of a brand* Camile Rose or whatever LOL. Just to break the monotony. One day I'm actually going to spend more then a five dollar bill on something. Just because.

But some of y'all are sleeping on the "El Cheapo" stuff.


----------



## Honey Bee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I am sometimes envious of you ladies because get to try all of these products just for fun or just to improve your regimens.
> 
> I can't think of one improvement to be made for my regimen/routine! My regimen is solid, but one day I'll pretend like I need something and go get me some Mane Choice or some Shea Moisture or oh I'dunno ah, ah some As I Am, some....*thinking of a brand* Camile Rose or whatever LOL. Just to break the monotony. One day I'm actually going to spend more then a five dollar bill on ssomething. Just because.
> 
> But some of y'all are sleeping on the "El Cheapo" stuff.


But, boo, did you click on the links tho! They're just (eta: _organic_) oils, but $1 ea! And I need a bunch of oils to do this ayurveda.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Honey Bee said:


> But, boo, did you click on the links tho! They're just (eta: _organic_) oils, but $1 ea! And I need a bunch of oils to do this ayurveda.


Lol ahh!! I wasn't talking about you . I was talking to the Black Hair Community.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Honey Bee said:


> But, boo, did you click on the links tho! They're just (eta: _organic_) oils, but $1 ea! And I need a bunch of oils to do this ayurveda.


That smiley face was looking up at your comment wasn't it? LOL That's my fault, but no I wasn't talking about you Honey. I just happened to be thinking about all the expensive hair products that are getting a lot of attention. And one day I'll give myself permission to be a product enthusiasts. If I don't see what all the hoopla is about I'll just simple give them away. I want to join the other side.


----------



## Honey Bee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Lol ahh!! I wasn't talking about you . I was talking to the Black Hair Community.


I posted it specifically for the 'el-cheapos'.  

The key to new products and reggies, without the bad effects that come from bouncing from one thing to the other, is to incorporate new things into whatever you're already doing. Like, if I used your reggie and wanted to incorporate ayurveda, I wouldn't change a thing. I would just put some oil in my normal cholesterol conditioner, try that out a few times. 

I don't believe in completely changing reggies every 6 months or whatever. No matter what it is you do, hair needs consistency.  I've been doing MHM the whole time I've been natural (3-4 yrs), I'm just inserting ayurvedic ingredients into it now bc they did me right in the past. (And, _girl_, these organic oils be expensive! Don't let me get into shipping.  The stuff I posted is how I intend to sample and see what I like.)

But, as a general rule, I try not to 'marry' myself to certain brands and products cuz, soon as I like something, they decide to change it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@Honey Bee while we


Honey Bee said:


> I posted it specifically for the 'el-cheapos'.
> 
> The key to new products and reggies, without the bad effects that come from bouncing from one thing to the other, is to incorporate new things into whatever you're already doing. Like, if I used your reggie and wanted to incorporate ayurveda, I wouldn't change a thing. I would just put some oil in my normal cholesterol conditioner, try that out a few times.
> 
> I don't believe in completely changing reggies every 6 months or whatever. No matter what it is you do, hair needs consistency.  I've been doing MHM the whole time I've been natural (3-4 yrs), I'm just inserting ayurvedic ingredients into it now bc they did me right in the past. (And, _girl_, these organic oils be expensive! Don't let me get into shipping.  The stuff I posted is how I intend to sample and see what I like.)
> 
> But, as a general rule, I try not to 'marry' myself to certain brands and products cuz, soon as I like something, they decide to change it.


Good points. First thing I'd tweak is my conditioner. But I don't think Blue Magic will ever Change .

I bet Wild Growth Hair Oil would be considered Ayurvedic.  

I may get into this ayurvedic action. I will have to research the benefits.


----------



## Honey Bee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @Honey Bee while we
> 
> Good points. First thing I'd tweak is my conditioner. But I don't think Blue Magic will ever Change .
> 
> I bet Wild Growth Hair Oil would be considered Ayurvedic.
> 
> I may get into this ayurvedic action. I will have to research the benefits.


If you haven't identified a problem, I'd say leave it alone.  'If it ain't broke...'

_But_, if you want more natural shine, richer color, a healthier scalp, etc, it might be worth trying. It's probably cheaper to start out with the teas (you can put them in your conditioner too, easy peasy). (I don't like spending a lot of money on a thing I'm not sure about. Once I'm sold, I'm willing to invest.)

I used WGHO, but not consistently. Curly Proverbz was using Grow Aut oil, but shipping got crazy. That's how she ended up making her own stuff. But I'd imagine Grow Aut oil would be an easy way to try it out.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@hi


Honey Bee said:


> If you haven't identified a problem, I'd say leave it alone.  'If it ain't broke...'
> 
> _But_, if you want more natural shine, richer color, a healthier scalp, etc, it might be worth trying. It's probably cheaper to start out with the teas (you can put them in your conditioner too, easy peasy). (I don't like spending a lot of money on a thing I'm not sure about. Once I'm sold, I'm willing to invest.)
> 
> I used WGHO, but not consistently. Curly Proverbz was using Grow Aut oil, but shipping got crazy. That's how she ended up making her own stuff. But I'd imagine Grow Aut oil would be an easy way to try it out.


*Claps hands* so right,  "if it ain't broke" exactly what I was thinking lol. And my hair is Blacker than space and shinier than a new penny naturally.  Thank you because now I'm going to look at reviews on Grow Aut oil lol. I have heard of that before.


----------



## Honey Bee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @hi
> 
> *Claps hands* so right,  "if it ain't broke" exactly what I was thinking lol. And my hair is Blacker than space and shinier than a new penny, naturally.  Thank you because now I'm going to look at reviews on Grow Aut oil lol. I have heard of that before.


Lucky you! My hair is naturally a dirty brown (which is a color that looks dull no matter what you do), and then got the nerve to be greying!  It's not bad, I don't use color now cuz I don't care , but I'd like to encourage it in the right direction (while accomplishing other positives), if I can. I'm also trynna get (and retain) an inch/ month until my bday (in May). My hair will grow an inch/ mo and then just crinkle away, lol, so obviously I need to try something new.

Yeah, I very much believe in 'Stick with what you know' until you absolutely _need _to do something else.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm trying to decide what I wanna do with my hair. I feel the moodies coming on, and I don't wanna put it in a "protective style" only to forget about it. Also I need to be able to apply my X21 mixture ( I added 6 drops of peppermint oil and some JBCO). I need forced interaction with my hair. I was seriously leaning towards blow drying and flat ironing once a week, wear it down one day, and wear it in my two braids the rest of the week.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Honey Bee said:


> Lucky you! My hair is naturally a dirty brown (which is a color that looks dull no matter what you do), and then got the nerve to be greying!  It's not bad, I don't use color now cuz I don't care , but I'd like to encourage it in the right direction (while accomplishing other positives), if I can. I'm also trynna get (and retain) an inch/ month until my bday (in May). My hair will grow an inch/ mo and then just crinkle away, lol, so obviously I need to try something new.
> 
> Yeah, I very much believe in 'Stick with what you know' until you absolutely _need _to do something else.


My hair is the same color lol


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Started the curls liquid vitamins yesterday. They smell very vitamin-y but the taste is definitely bearable.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Honey Bee said:


> Lucky you! My hair is naturally a dirty brown (which is a color that looks dull no matter what you do), and then got the nerve to be greying!  It's not bad, I don't use color now cuz I don't care , but I'd like to encourage it in the right direction (while accomplishing other positives), if I can. I'm also trynna get (and retain) an inch/ month until my bday (in May). My hair will grow an inch/ mo and then just crinkle away, lol, so obviously I need to try something new.
> 
> Yeah, I very much believe in 'Stick with what you know' until you absolutely _need _to do something else.


Every since I was little people always mentioned how black my hair is. Yup I'll just stick to what I know is working for me. I hope you retain that inch per month. I would jump for joy if I could get an inch per month!! I bet if I improve my circulation with exercise (more) and eating right I could get it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This was interesting. Stylists are mad at us "know it all's"?


----------



## LushLox

AdoraAdora24 said:


> This was interesting. Stylists are mad at us "know it all's"?



I'm not surprised, y'all are not letting the stylists be great anymore!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LushLox said:


> I'm not surprised, y'all are not letting the stylists be great anymore!


*It's just that we are being too great, which makes them look not so great.* 





*Be great.*


----------



## Chicoro

I love the fact that the generation of little black girls coming up behind us won't have to be envious of the hair of Indian/Asian, Latin or Caucasian girls. That is  because these little black girls have the chance to have waist length and beyond hair, themselves. Their mother's are educating themselves about how to care for afro-textured hair and thus, the hair of their little girls.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chicoro said:


> I love the fact that the generation of little black girls coming up behind us won't have to be envious of the hair of Indian/Asian, Latin or Caucasian girls. That is  because these little black girls have the chance to have waist length and beyond hair, themselves. Their mother's are educating themselves about how to care for afro-textured hair and thus, the hair of their little girls.


YES!!  That is such a blessing. If only all this hair care information was popular when I was growing up SMH. And its not even new information that is what kills me!! LOL Its only common sense methods and techniques... oh wait the self pride part (about afro hair) wasn't there.. that's right I remember now. I don't now.

Well speaking only for me...no one ever told me afro hair was good. It was always bad.

But on the relaxer side of hair care... we just didn't have the techniques.

In the 70's when natural hair was "booming"...it really wasn't.

Ok so I'm not making sense and that's ok... some days are just like that. It's this new  diet I'm on.


----------



## Chicoro

AdoraAdora24 said:


> YES!! I



I thought about you and your comments in this thread where you mentioned this. I used to feel this way, too. I remember this girl named Jackie. She would would have a high ponytail and it would fall below her behind. She was Mexican. She cut it to her shoulders and 2 years later it was back there again. But, I knew a black girl in high school who had kinky hair that she kept relaxed. Her hair was always beyond tailbone length. 

Now, so many little black girls, no matter what their hair texture, can have the chance to grow glorious hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chicoro said:


> I thought about you and your comments in this thread where you mentioned this. I used to feel this way, too. I remember this girl named Jackie. She would would have a high ponytail and it would fall below her behind. She was Mexican. She cut it to her shoulders and 2 years later it was back there again. But, I knew a black girl in high school who had kinky hair that she kept relaxed. Her hair was always beyond tailbone length.
> 
> Now, so many little black girls, no matter what their hair texture, can have the chance to grow glorious hair.


LOL you quoted me before I was finished typing(I'm never done editing).

There was always just "one" black girl or "two", But that's it! Now our junior high and high schools are going to be filled with long haired black girls.

We're going to be the ones envied for our volume and length, because we have both!


----------



## Chicoro

AdoraAdora24 said:


> LOL you quoted me before I was finished typing(I'm never done editing).
> 
> There was always just "one" black girl or "two", But that's it! Now our junior high and high schools are going to be filled with long haired black girls.
> 
> We're going to be the ones envied for our volume and length, because we have both!



Girl, I thought that was just a really strong and emphatic , "YES!" and that you were done! Sorry about that.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chicoro said:


> Girl, I thought that was just a really strong and emphatic , "YES!" and that you were done! Sorry about that.


I should have left it like that...YES!  The rest is just rambling. 

I seriously did not consume enough calories today.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Her Given Hair is on sale. I


Chicoro said:


> I thought about you and your comments in this thread where you mentioned this. I used to feel this way, too. I remember this girl named Jackie. She would would have a high ponytail and it would fall below her behind. She was Mexican. She cut it to her shoulders and 2 years later it was back there again. But, I knew a black girl in high school who had kinky hair that she kept relaxed. Her hair was always beyond tailbone length.
> 
> Now, so many little black girls, no matter what their hair texture, can have the chance to grow glorious hair.


Speaking of which, my niece is starting to have long hair. I have took over her hair care for over a year now. She is six years old and the cutest little thing. My sister was destroying it, I HAD TO TAKE OVER. She is retaining those inches like a Mexican LOL.

 She is 4C, high density with fine strands. She went from complaining about getting her hair done to ready and willing to get her head done. She went from not having enough hair to fit a barrett on to shaking her head and all you hear is barrets.


----------



## PJaye

OMGoodness, the person in that first video is so annoying!  Between the constant smacking and talking with her mouth full...good grief.  Why would anyone think that making a video while eating would be a good idea?  I mean, really.


----------



## whiteoleander91

PJaye said:


> OMGoodness, the person in that first video is so annoying!  Between the constant smacking and talking with her mouth full...good grief.  Why would anyone think that making a video while eating would be a good idea?  I mean, really.


I’ve noticed a lot of YouTubers do this. Or you can tell they’ve literally just finished eating and are stopping to burp every few sentences lol. Like this vid can wait  Pop a Tums and pick up the camera later.


----------



## PJaye

whiteoleander91 said:


> I’ve noticed a lot of YouTubers do this. Or you can tell they’ve literally just finished eating and are stopping to burp every few sentences lol. Like this vid can wait  Pop a Tums and pick up the camera later.



That's just...ill-mannered and gross.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

To anyone that owns the Curls Blueberry & Mint Tea Scalp Treatment: DO NOT GET IT IN YOUR EYES! DO NOT GET IT IN YOUR EYES!!!!


----------



## LushLox

PJaye said:


> OMGoodness, the person in that first video is so annoying!  Between the constant smacking and talking with her mouth full...good grief.  Why would anyone think that making a video while eating would be a good idea?  I mean, really.



I just switched that mess off when I saw that. It shows a zero respect for the audience who bother to watch.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Shoot, now I have to wash my hair so that I can go to this party tomorrow night right after work. I don't want to wash it! This Saturday would be my wash day. Now I have to go off schedule.  I wear fashionable hats to work paired with nice earring most days, like how one would wear a wig. I love it.

 We know how we are underneath our wigs and hats. We put twists, braids, products, the baggie method. Some of us are even DC'ing. Am I right or am I right?  LOL.


 So tonight I have to wash, DC and style because we are all leaving straight from work for the party.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Kay96 said:


> To anyone that owns the Curls Blueberry & Mint Tea Scalp Treatment: DO NOT GET IT IN YOUR EYES! DO NOT GET IT IN YOUR EYES!!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Shoot, now I have to wash my hair so that I can go to this party tomorrow night right after work. I don't want to wash it! This Saturday would be my wash day. Now I have to go off schedule.  I wear fashionable hats to work paired with nice earring most days, like how one would wear a wig. I love it.
> 
> We know how we are underneath our wigs and hats. We put twists, braids, products, the baggie method. Some of us are even DC'ing. Am I right or am I right?  LOL.
> 
> 
> So tonight I have to wash, DC and style because we are all leaving straight from work for the party.



Her Given Hair is on sale? Lemme mosey on over!

And, I'm convinced about Curl Activator now.

DIY project to make an ayurvedic one starts this weekend!


----------



## imaginary

I hate spontaneous people with a passion. I went through all this effort to make these crochet braids cute and plan an outfit and now my weekend plans have been canceled on a whim


----------



## LovelyRo

I just scheduled my appointment for box braids... can’t wait!


----------



## Soaring Eagle

After using S-Curl for the first time yesterday, my hair was amazingly soft and moisturized. It may have been a little too soft, which made me ask myself when was the last time I did a protein treatment. Since I've been fully natural, the only treatment I've done is the Aphogee 2-minute keratin reconstructor and that was a year ago. I think I've been depending too much on leave ins and deep conditioners that have "strengthen" on the label rather than doing an actual treatment. I don't know yet, the uber softness could have been in my head. I don't want to do a hardcore treatment if my hair doesn't need it. I did a full a henna gloss less than 3 weeks ago, which gives a good amount of strength to the hair, although it doesn't replace protein treatments. I know my hair is craving protein, I just don't want to go about it the wrong way and ruin my progress.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Kay96 said:


> After using S-Curl for the first time yesterday, my hair was amazingly soft and moisturized. It may have been a little too soft, which made me ask myself when was the last time I did a protein treatment. Since I've been fully natural, the only treatment I've done is the Aphogee 2-minute keratin reconstructor and that was a year ago. I think I've been depending too much on leave ins and deep conditioners that have "strengthen" on the label rather than doing an actual treatment. I don't know yet, the uber softness could have been in my head. I don't want to do a hardcore treatment if my hair doesn't need it. I did a full a henna gloss less than 3 weeks ago, which gives a good amount of strength to the hair, although it doesn't replace protein treatments. I know my hair is craving protein, I just don't want to go about it the wrong way and ruin my progress.






YvetteWithJoy said:


> Her Given Hair is on sale? Lemme mosey on over!
> 
> And, I'm convinced about Curl Activator now.
> 
> DIY project to make an ayurvedic one starts this weekend!




Curl activators are the troof. They played a big/huge roll in getting Jheri curled hair long.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Kay96 said:


> After using S-Curl for the first time yesterday, my hair was amazingly soft and moisturized. It may have been a little too soft, which made me ask myself when was the last time I did a protein treatment. Since I've been fully natural, the only treatment I've done is the Aphogee 2-minute keratin reconstructor and that was a year ago. I think I've been depending too much on leave ins and deep conditioners that have "strengthen" on the label rather than doing an actual treatment. I don't know yet, the uber softness could have been in my head. I don't want to do a hardcore treatment if my hair doesn't need it. I did a full a henna gloss less than 3 weeks ago, which gives a good amount of strength to the hair, although it doesn't replace protein treatments. I know my hair is craving protein, I just don't want to go about it the wrong way and ruin my progress.




I use protein every two weeks just because. With using a curl activator (the best moisturizer ever) you won't have to worry about protein over load that's for sure.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Her Given Hair is on sale? Lemme mosey on over!
> 
> *And, I'm convinced about Curl Activator now.*
> 
> DIY project to make an ayurvedic one starts this weekend!



HUH? 

 LOL


----------



## Taleah2009

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Her Given Hair is on sale? Lemme mosey on over!
> 
> And, I'm convinced about Curl Activator now.
> 
> *DIY project to make an ayurvedic one starts this weekend*!



Please share how to do this once you finish

thanks!


----------



## Soaring Eagle

@AdoraAdora24 Have you ever experienced build up from curl activators? Do you use a clarifying shampoo often?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Kay96 said:


> @AdoraAdora24 Have you ever experienced build up from curl activators? Do you use a clarifying shampoo often?



I do not experience any buildup. No I do not clarify. I use a regular shampoo. Activators can probably be rinsed out with water...just saying.


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Her Given Hair is on sale? Lemme mosey on over!
> 
> And, I'm convinced about Curl Activator now.
> 
> DIY project to make an ayurvedic one starts this weekend!


It is not enough moisture in the air for me to use it. I got a whole bottle just sitting in the cut! Lol that’s ok. Next year.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Taleah2009 said:


> Please share how to do this once you finish
> 
> thanks!



Will do!

I'm starting with the recipe here https://digprimal.com/2014/09/16/diy-curl-activating-and-defrizzing-spray/, except for the powder I won't be using ONLY amla; I'll be using a mix of the following powders: amla, aloe Vera powder, and rose petal powder.

I've read that DIY recipes are best with just 2-3 powders. I'm about to pick up some distilled water and argan oil now.


----------



## vevster

Learning my hair..... I now spray curl refresher on my hands scrunch ends then apply oil or hair cream....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> HUH?
> 
> LOL



LOL. Yes: I have 3 very strong reasons besides encouragement from this forum.

1. A random lady at a black-owned beauty supply store went on and on about how to grow back edges with Curl Activator. She SWORE by it. I totally forgot about that. I posted about it in this thread when it happened.

2. Chime Edwards on YT used what I now realize is basically a DIY curl activator. She retains like crazy!!! I tried her recipe once. It was too sticky for my tastes. That's why I abandoned it.

3. When a teen, I used some kind of Jheri curl spray (I had some kind of chemical style called something like a wave nouveau or something -- I can't remember!). Anyway, my hair was SUPER thick and moisturized. Retention was NOT a problem. I had forgotten all about it!

Yep. I feel like I'm going to end up with a glycerin-laden CurlyProvebz Ayurvedic Hair Tea as my DIY curl activator. I'm hype.


----------



## Aggie

Listen that Curly Proverbz Henna tea really makes the hair strong so I'm keepin' this moisturization on a continuum.


----------



## Jade Feria

I was excited that my Sally's order came in today...until I opened the box and there was As I Am coconut cowash all over everything except for the container it belonged in. They literally placed the products in a box with paper covering them and dassit. No bubble wrap or anything. Come on Sally's. You know better.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I've fully enjoyed wearing my hair straight for the first time in 9 months and showing off my length. But I'm ready to have my braids back. Can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think that X21 is thickening my hair up. Also I need to find some more of the old Wetline Xtreme Gel. My hair is so soft, even with me adding the Wetline gel. I stretched my oil mixture with grapeseed oil and JBCO. For some reason I can't find my APB Oil, so I guess it's this for now. I had to add some more X21 cream and liquid to my squeeze bottle. Annd, I added 6 drops of peppermint oil to the mix. Gives it a nice tingly feeling. Gotta remember to buy more Ors Aloe Shampoo.

Man this truely was random, but I had to get it all out before I forgot


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> I've fully enjoyed wearing my hair straight for the first time in 9 months and showing off my length. But I'm ready to have my braids back. Can't wait for the weekend!


I can't wait until Sunday-Monday. That's when I'm off and have a bit more time to focus on my hair  I'm ready for a style, just don't know which one


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Jade Feria said:


> I was excited that my Sally's order came in today...until I opened the box and there was As I Am coconut cowash all over everything except for the container it belonged in. They literally placed the products in a box with paper covering them and dassit. No bubble wrap or anything. Come on Sally's. You know better.



Wow, Sally’s usually does way better than that. My stuff always came in bubble wrap and the tops taped down. Definitely slacking.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

DH - Send me links to stuff you want for Xmas.

Me - Mmkay. (sends links)

DH - I don't understand one of the things you want.

Me - Oh did I send the wrong link to something?

DH - I dunno, it's just coming to a page with a shower cap.

Me -  No, it's a Shhhowercap.

DH -   A shower cap, like from Target?

Me -  No, a Shhhowercap.

DH - 

Me - 

DH - Okay, which color.


----------



## Aggie

tapioca_pudding said:


> DH - Send me links to stuff you want for Xmas.
> 
> Me - Mmkay. (sends links)
> 
> DH - I don't understand one of the things you want.
> 
> Me - Oh did I send the wrong link to something?
> 
> DH - I dunno, it's just coming to a page with a shower cap.
> 
> Me -  No, it's a Shhhowercap.
> 
> DH -   A shower cap, like from Target?
> 
> Me -  No, a Shhhowercap.
> 
> DH -
> 
> Me -
> 
> DH - Okay, which color.



  He's so cute...


----------



## Sharpened

Jade Feria said:


> I was excited that my Sally's order came in today...until I opened the box and there was As I Am coconut cowash all over everything except for the container it belonged in. They literally placed the products in a box with paper covering them and dassit. No bubble wrap or anything. Come on Sally's. You know better.


Please complain to them and get replacements! #teamsqueakywheel


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Aggie said:


> He's so cute...


 I know, so cute, I don't know why he still questions these things instead of just going along with the program.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

All4Tris said:


> I just scheduled my appointment for box braids... can’t wait!



Please don't say Box braids!!  I'm trying my hardest to resist the urge to have some installed.  I'm going to live vicariously through you.


----------



## Jade Feria

Sharpened said:


> Please complain to them and get replacements! #teamsqueakywheel


Trust, I was on the phone as soon as I opened that box. They're sending the replacements and gave me a 20% off coupon.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Aggie said:


> Listen that Curly Proverbz Henna tea really makes the hair strong so I'm keepin' this moisturization on a continuum.





I am shocked at how good that stuff is! I add a teaspoon of aloe Vera powder. I was not a believer in DIY until this hair tea.

My DIY Curl Activator will be based off of it.


----------



## locabouthair

Coconut oil with some conditioner as a pre poo really helps with tangles. I used the one from dollar tree too. Need to stock up.


----------



## Honey Bee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Her Given Hair is on sale? Lemme mosey on over!
> 
> And, I'm convinced about Curl Activator now.
> 
> DIY project to make an ayurvedic one starts this weekend!


I wanna make a diy ayurvedic wax/ pomade thing for my ends and edges.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> I wanna make a diy ayurvedic wax/ pomade thing for my ends and edges.



Ooooo! Please do share once you get a formulation you like.


----------



## Jade Feria

Aggie said:


> Listen that Curly Proverbz Henna tea really makes the hair strong so I'm keepin' this moisturization on a continuum.



Sis! I didn't expect for it to be as strengthening as it is! I have to use it sparingly. And the batch I made is going on it's 4th week, I think. It's still good, but I want to use it up and make a fresh batch.


----------



## Lissa0821

I don't need to buy another hair product for at least the next six months.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Half my hair is jaw length and the other half is collarbone length


----------



## faithVA

Mielle Organics Cowash was a fail for me. It was too light, no slip and I would have to use 1/4 to 1/2 of the bottle to feel like my hair was clean. I never take anything back but this is going back to Sally's.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

faithVA said:


> Mielle Organics Cowash was a fail for me. It was too light, no slip and I would have to use 1/4 to 1/2 of the bottle to feel like my hair was clean. I never take anything back but this is going back to Sally's.



I don't know what it is, but I can't get any of Mielle Organics products to work for me. I'm scared to try anything else of hers/theirs now.


----------



## fifi134

I finally caved in and put in some box braids last night. I used the rubber band method, and it was much quicker than usual braiding, but the parting took me some time because I usually don't care about the hidden parts  I'll keep them in for 3-4 weeks, then take a month off. By then, I should hit my 1-year anniversary from my BC 

I did an ACV rinse then shampooed the hair the night before and wanted to speed up the drying process. Pro tip: don't be lazy and put the hair in the dryer unit


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Me: Lemme run something by you real quick.
DH: Okay.
Me: So, you know how during Black Friday I try to take advantage of hair products sales . . .
DH: Wait, is this about you trying to buy another hair product?
Me: Well . . . just listen. This is about deep conditioner. I don't have a lot of deep conditioner, because I have a hard time finding one that works for me.
DH: So that's a yes. This is about a hair product.
Me: Just bear with me. See, Hairveda had a great, great sale, and I held back and did not get the deep conditioner set because, like I said, most deep conditioners just don't work for me.
DH: Mm hmm.
Me: But I just recently found out that this deep conditioner set might COULD work for me. And . . .
DH: From whom? Someone you trust who has hair with your hair's characteristics?
Me: Well, no, her hair isn't like mine but . . .
DH: You're not going to listen to what I think, so I don't need to listen any further.
Me: No, see that's where you're wrong. I really want your input. See, that sale is . . .
DH: You can't just keep buying hair products, Yvette.
Me: *blink blink*
DH: You can't.
Me: *blink blink*
DH: (sigh) How much does it cost?


----------



## keranikki

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Me: Lemme run something by your real quick.
> DH: Okay.
> Me: So, you know how during Black Friday I try to take advantage of hair products sales . . .
> DH: Wait, is that about you trying to buy another hair product?
> Me: Well . . . just listen. This is about deep conditioner. I don't have a lot of deep conditioner, because I have a hard time finding one that works for me.
> DH: So that's a yes. This is about a hair product.
> Me: Just bear with me. See, Hairveda had a great, great sale, and I held back and did not get the deep conditioner set because, like I said, most deep conditioners just don't work for me.
> DH: Mm hmm.
> Me: But I just recently found out that this deep conditioner set might COULD work for me. And . . .
> DH: From whom? Someone you trust who has hair with your hair's characteristics?
> Me: Well, no, her hair isn't like mine but . . .
> DH: You're not going to listen to what I think, so I don't need to listen any further.
> Me: No, see that's where you're wrong. I really want your input. See, that sale is . . .
> DH: You can't just keep buying hair products, Yvette.
> Me: *blink blink*
> DH: You can't.
> Me: *blink blink*
> DH: (sigh) How much does it cost?



The *blink blink* works every time!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

keranikki said:


> The *blink blink* works every time!


----------



## LushLox

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Me: Lemme run something by your real quick.
> DH: Okay.
> Me: So, you know how during Black Friday I try to take advantage of hair products sales . . .
> DH: Wait, is that about you trying to buy another hair product?
> Me: Well . . . just listen. This is about deep conditioner. I don't have a lot of deep conditioner, because I have a hard time finding one that works for me.
> DH: So that's a yes. This is about a hair product.
> Me: Just bear with me. See, Hairveda had a great, great sale, and I held back and did not get the deep conditioner set because, like I said, most deep conditioners just don't work for me.
> DH: Mm hmm.
> Me: But I just recently found out that this deep conditioner set might COULD work for me. And . . .
> DH: From whom? Someone you trust who has hair with your hair's characteristics?
> Me: Well, no, her hair isn't like mine but . . .
> DH: You're not going to listen to what I think, so I don't need to listen any further.
> Me: No, see that's where you're wrong. I really want your input. See, that sale is . . .
> DH: You can't just keep buying hair products, Yvette.
> Me: *blink blink*
> DH: You can't.
> Me: *blink blink*
> DH: (sigh) How much does it cost?



That exchange was *awesome*, thanks so much for the laugh!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> It is not enough moisture in the air for me to use it. I got a whole bottle just sitting in the cut! Lol that’s ok. Next year.


Did it make your hair dry?


----------



## Evolving78

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Did it make your hair dry?


It makes it dry, and crispy. It seems ok to use during rainy seasons.  I live in the Midwest.


----------



## shasha8685

I will NEVER wait dang near 2 years to get my hair trimmed again!!! My hair feels 10x better w/o the trash ends that I had.

Also got my hair cut into layers again which I appreciate.

I love how everyone always marvels at how much hair I have. Folks have done this my whole life.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Just took down my crochet twists and lawd my hair feels so dry!!!!  Any suggestions on a good moisturizer or deep conditioner?

I'm seriously at the point where I just want to chop it off and start over


----------



## Sosoothing

I  rebraided my hair and did a length check. I believe I'm at mid back length


----------



## Honey Bee

I hate how all these yt'ers start their channels with mbl hair. I don't wanna see the end result, I wanna see _how you got there_. I thought that was the whole point of the enterprise! :


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Received the Mane Choice Shears and got anxious. I gave my self an unnecessary trim  and got scissor happy too. Who knows when I'll reach BSL now. I don't even want to see where my hair is reaching. I'll check in a few months when it has all grown back, because I know I'll be too hard on my self if I check the length right now.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I like watching hair trimming videos. I do see some ladies trimming off way to much hair. When I was relaxed I trimmed all the time! And I have seen my progress jump out the window. *Too much trimming is officially a "set back" disguised as  healthy hair maintenance. When I trim my hair afterwards I throw the scissors in the trash in case I want to get scissor happy*.



I wish I saw this before. Too bad I spent over $20 for my scissors so I can't afford to just throw them in the trash. I'll have someone take them away for a bit.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was so done at work, I took my wig off in the bathroom and never put it back on


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KidneyBean86 said:


> Just took down my crochet twists and lawd my hair feels so dry!!!!  Any suggestions on a good moisturizer or deep conditioner?
> 
> I'm seriously at the point where I just want to chop it off and start over



Hang on and hang in there, @KidneyBean86!

As soon as your hair's moisture levels return, this feeling of yours will completely evaporate.

I don't know what would give you moisture, but this would work for me:

1. Apply Chicoro's moisture-drenched pre-poo (here is the thread: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/you-need-a-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.509482/). Chicoro now adds either a teaspoon or tablespoon of glycerin to step one.

If you apply, then twist up your hair with it and wear it overnight, your hair should be drenched.

2. After cleansing your hair (you may need to use a chelating cleanser), DC with a very moisturizing DC. Some people here swear by the Joico Moisture line's DC. The only DC that seems to work for me is Shea Moisture's Manuka Honey masque on almost completely dried hair, under heat, rinsed out 90% with super cool water.

3. Apply Oyin Hair Dew (some people love it, but ignore the smell if it bothers you, because the priority is moisture right now). There are some, but not too many folks can say they don't find Oyin Hair Dew extremely moisturizing.

4. "Seal" with an oil mixture that is castor oil (black or clear) cut with some other oil or two or three (such as avocado oil) to thin it out some.

That would work for me, especially if I used a chelating cleanser followed by a moisturizing cleanser. That might not work for you, but I wanted to share.

Q: What DC has given you the most moisture in the past?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Soaring Eagle said:


> Received the Mane Choice Shears and got anxious. I gave my self an unnecessary trim  and got scissor happy too. Who knows when I'll reach BSL now. I don't even want to see where my hair is reaching. I'll check in a few months when it has all grown back, because I know I'll be too hard on my self if I check the length right now.



Hugs. You're not alone. Many of us have done this. You're right: Don't length check right now. Maybe install a cute style so you can enjoy your hair and see that all is well.

Your length is already returning as we speak.


----------



## KidneyBean86

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hang on and hang in there, @KidneyBean86!
> 
> As soon as your hair's moisture levels return, this feeling of yours will completely evaporate.
> 
> I don't know what would give you moisture, but this would work for me:
> 
> 1. Apply Chicoro's moisture-drenched pre-poo (here is the thread: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/you-need-a-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.509482/). Chicoro now adds either a teaspoon or tablespoon of glycerin to step one.
> 
> If you apply, then twist up your hair with it and wear it overnight, your hair should be drenched.
> 
> 2. After cleansing your hair (you may need to use a chelating cleanser), DC with a very moisturizing DC. Some people here swear by the Joico Moisture line's DC. The only DC that seems to work for me is Shea Moisture's Manuka Honey masque on almost completely dried hair, under heat, rinsed out 90% with super cool water.
> 
> 3. Apply Oyin Hair Dew (some people love it, but ignore the smell if it bothers you, because the priority is moisture right now). There are some, but not too many folks can say they don't find Oyin Hair Dew extremely moisturizing.
> 
> 4. "Seal" with an oil mixture that is castor oil (black or clear) cut with some other oil or two or three (such as avocado oil) to thin it out some.
> 
> That would work for me, especially if I used a chelating cleanser followed by a moisturizing cleanser. That might not work for you, but I wanted to share.
> 
> Q: What DC has given you the most moisture in the past?



Thank you for the quick response @YvetteWithJoy ! In the past I used olive oil deep conditioner. To be honest, I never really deep conditioned much at all once I became natural almost 4 years ago. I did try SM but it makes my scalp itch like it's on fire.

I will try all those products you mentioned and hope it helps.

Thank you so much! I'm open to any other suggestions or tips also.


----------



## faithVA

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I don't know what it is, but I can't get any of Mielle Organics products to work for me. I'm scared to try anything else of hers/theirs now.



Yeah, I'm done. I don't need to try anything else. I have enough experience with other things to know that I would just be wasting my time. I have stuff that works for me so I will just stick with that.


----------



## KinksAndInk

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I was so done at work, I took my wig off in the bathroom and never put it back on


----------



## Evolving78

Soaring Eagle said:


> Received the Mane Choice Shears and got anxious. I gave my self an unnecessary trim  and got scissor happy too. Who knows when I'll reach BSL now. I don't even want to see where my hair is reaching. I'll check in a few months when it has all grown back, because I know I'll be too hard on my self if I check the length right now.


Don’t feel bad, i’m the scissor happy queen. I probably would be MBL now! Lol it will grow back and you may retain more. Give your hair until the spring. Now you don’t have to do any major trims for awhile and you have nice fresh ends to work with.


----------



## Evolving78

Honey Bee said:


> I hate how all these yt'ers start their channels with mbl hair. I don't wanna see the end result, I wanna see _how you got there_. I thought that was the whole point of the enterprise! _O


Not anymore! Lol they watch and study videos and forums for 4-5 years, then they start their own channel with their tips.. and the tips are so basic.  They take awhile to figure out what products and styles work for them as well.  The things I do to grow my hair are more detailed.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hugs. You're not alone. Many of us have done this. You're right: Don't length check right now. Maybe install a cute style so you can enjoy your hair and see that all is well.
> 
> Your length is already returning as we speak.





shortdub78 said:


> Don’t feel bad, i’m the scissor happy queen. I probably would be MBL now! Lol it will grow back and you may retain more. Give your hair until the spring. Now you don’t have to do any major trims for awhile and you have nice fresh ends to work with.



Thanks, ladies. Feels good to have suport from those who understand.


----------



## Saludable84

Had a dream I was TBL with my hair blown out. I guess I’ll keep going.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Me: Lemme run something by you real quick.
> DH: Okay.
> Me: So, you know how during Black Friday I try to take advantage of hair products sales . . .
> DH: Wait, is this about you trying to buy another hair product?
> Me: Well . . . just listen. This is about deep conditioner. I don't have a lot of deep conditioner, because I have a hard time finding one that works for me.
> DH: So that's a yes. This is about a hair product.
> Me: Just bear with me. See, Hairveda had a great, great sale, and I held back and did not get the deep conditioner set because, like I said, most deep conditioners just don't work for me.
> DH: Mm hmm.
> Me: But I just recently found out that this deep conditioner set might COULD work for me. And . . .
> DH: From whom? Someone you trust who has hair with your hair's characteristics?
> Me: Well, no, her hair isn't like mine but . . .
> DH: You're not going to listen to what I think, so I don't need to listen any further.
> Me: No, see that's where you're wrong. I really want your input. See, that sale is . . .
> DH: You can't just keep buying hair products, Yvette.
> Me: *blink blink*
> DH: You can't.
> Me: *blink blink*
> DH: (sigh) How much does it cost?



I think that is too cute.  The fact that he is a part of your hair journey is awesome.  He said, "Someone you trust who has hair with your hair's characteristic".  WOW.  Now that is fabulous.  On the other hand, you can't fast talk him with some hair lingo and hope he's too slow LOL.

Just ship your products to your job like I do and sneak it in the house later.


----------



## Evolving78

@YvetteWithJoy 
I stopped talking about buying hair products some time ago! I would just sneak stuff in and make sure I wasn’t running out of space! 
Don’t say nothing else to DH about hair products! Just come and talk to us! I’m serious! Lol he won’t understand until your hair is down to your butt!


----------



## Evolving78

Ok so my retarded behind has been taking the wrong amount of my liquid collagen supplement. I wasn’t taking the full dosage.. 
so I have just taken the proper dosage, then I had some coconut water...why do I feel like I’m about to jump out of my skin? Lol I feel like I had a lot of coffee.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> Don’t feel bad, i’m the scissor happy queen. I probably would be MBL now! Lol it will grow back and you may retain more. Give your hair until the spring. Now you don’t have to do any major trims for awhile and you have nice fresh ends to work with.





shortdub78 said:


> Ok so my retarded behind has been taking the wrong amount of my liquid collagen supplement. I wasn’t taking the full dosage..
> so I have just taken the proper dosage, then I had some coconut water...why do I feel like I’m about to jump out of my skin? Lol I feel like I had a lot of coffee.



Yes!!  Crazy energy but not jittery energy.  You just feel ready to tackle the world!  What liquid brand do you take?


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> Yes!!  Crazy energy but not jittery energy.  You just feel ready to tackle the world!  What liquid brand do you take?


I got Rejuvicare.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Has anyone tried/currently use this masque?  If so, how did you like it?


----------



## Sally.

I bought the komaza hair analysis. i'm sending it off tomorrow but i've been collecting the hair samples for 2 months because i was trying to get to 100 shed hairs. i hope the hair isn't too old.


----------



## PJaye

Bad&Bougee said:


> View attachment 417775
> 
> Has anyone tried/currently use this masque?  If so, how did you like it?



I love this DC.  It provides me with the perfect balance of silky softness, moisture and strength.  Too bad the owner is an assjack.


----------



## Lissa0821

Been blow drying my hair on wash day. It comes out smooth and soft but my ends are still very kinky and tightly coiled. I have to figure how to get smooth ends.  Definitely have to step up deep conditioning weekly.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Giving up leave-in. My current regimen and products allow my hair to stay moisturized for a full week even if I don't add leave-in  I haven't used a leave-in over a month so after I use my last 1.5 bottles I'm not repurchasing.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

PJaye said:


> I love this DC.  It provides me with the perfect balance of silky softness, moisture and strength.  Too bad the owner is an assjack.



Someone gave it to me and I wasn't going to use it because of the whole Shea Moisture thing and because Shea Moisture does nothing for my hair but make it mad.  But this masque had so many good reviews that I couldn't resist.   Too bad the owner sucks because I would buy a full size.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Lissa0821 said:


> Been blow drying my hair on wash day. It comes out smooth and soft but my ends are still very kinky and tightly coiled. I have to figure how to get smooth ends.  Definitely have to step up deep conditioning weekly.



Have you tried a smoothing serum on the ends like Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum or Chi?


----------



## Ayesha81

I had to stop using silicon mix leave in to rollerset  it was breaking and pulling out my hair I was using it for about 6 months with no problem until the adverse reaction.


----------



## Lissa0821

Bad&Bougee said:


> Have you tried a smoothing serum on the ends like Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum or Chi?



I used Chi for the first time yesterday. I may have been too light handed with my application.   But I didn't deep condition after coloring my hair with Ion demi permanent color, which was my main issue.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

So after a year I think I might have finally retained something (epic side eye to my hair) so I think I’m going to get back into the hair game. I’ll gather my ideas and formulate a revamped regimen.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I took advantage of Macadamia Professionals 50% off sale and got the leave-in cream (original) and it’s really nice. It is very thick, surprisingly (expected it to be a thin cream). My hair is super picky about leave in but it makes my hair so silky soft. Going to give it a few more weeks to be sure if I really like it. The shampoo and condish (original) are also awesome.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I forgot I wanted to color my hair tomorrow. I didn’t remember until after I’d washed it. I did a prepoo with black seed oil and KB henna oil this morning before going to sleep. Oh well. Maybe next week or before the New Year.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

While I was presently surprised by my curls bf package when I got home, I’m still peeved they didn’t send a shipping notice. What if it never got delivered or got stuck at the post office and I didn’t know???


----------



## Prettymetty

I've been neglecting my hair lately. I've been going through so much. It's a good thing I bought a wig last month.


----------



## Sharpened

Finding an unlabeled bottle of _something_ and cannot remember if it was for hair or skin (or neither). I have a labeling system now, so no more of that. Wash and sterilize bottle for oil testing.


----------



## Destiny9109

I guess I just have to accept the fact that I can't wear synthetic hair, even soaking it in acv doesn't work for me.  I'll never be able to wear braids or twists. Is anybody else like this?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Finally 30 months natural today. Finally 30 months post relaxer today.  I have made it to full MBL in  2 years and a half exactly. Since I am just slightly above 5' tall is a good advantage. Protective styling is a must. keep on with the keeping on....WL I can see you.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Finally 30 months natural today. Finally 30 months post relaxer today.  I have made it to full MBL in  2 years and a half exactly. Since I am just slightly above 5' tall is a good advantage. Protective styling is a must. keep on with the keeping on....WL I can see you.



Congrats, chica!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Congrats, chica!


Thank you!


----------



## keranikki

Destiny9109 said:


> I guess I just have to accept the fact that I can't wear synthetic hair, even soaking it in acv doesn't work for me.  I'll never be able to wear braids or twists. Is anybody else like this?



Yes, my scalp does not like synthetic hair and some packaged human hair. Either my scalp itches horribly or I break out.


----------



## keranikki

I just want Bask&Bloom and Obia to give me what I ordered.  'Tis all.


----------



## Sharpened

Scalp is still aching from that 12-day tight puff, once a year only and for no more than a week. Tamanu oil should sooth it.


----------



## Honey Bee

Bad&Bougee said:


> Just ship your products to your job like I do and sneak it in the house later.


I ship to my mom's and then she brings the stuff over in drips and drabs, like, 'Oh! Look what I found _at the bss!_ *dramatic wink*' 

It's gonna get tricky when my btms-50 gets here.


----------



## Jas123

This young lady's video had me 
Watch the whole vid- you'll have a good laugh and you won't feel bad about laughing at her.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> I think that is too cute.  The fact that he is a part of your hair journey is awesome.  He said, "Someone you trust who has hair with your hair's characteristic".  WOW.  Now that is fabulous.  On the other hand, you can't fast talk him with some hair lingo and hope he's too slow LOL.
> 
> Just ship your products to your job like I do and sneak it in the house later.



I adore my husband! I never would have gone natural if not for him, and he hangs in their with all my incessant chatter about hair. He knows all the hair lingo! He can detangle my hair better than I can! If I yell for help with a knot, even if I'm in the shower, he'll let me stick my head out and he'll patiently detangle it. He'll wash my hair at the sink if I'm too tired to do the get-in-the-shower-multiple-times thing. He gives me gentle reminders ("Where's your chunky twists and bonnet? I thought you said you can't sleep in loose hair or something like that.") When family members say I look so pretty with straight hair, he doesn't even let me respond. He responds for me. He makes me feel like I am gorgeous, no matter how much I weigh or how much shrinkage I get. He applies and rinses my henna treatments. I could go on and on, and that's just hair. Don't get me started on the kids, cleaning, cooking, listening, talking, the spiritual, the physical . . .

It hurts his feelings when I try to sneak things in past him. Because of my collection, he's watching a little more closely.  So, until my stash looks more . . . reasonable, I try to respect him and stay on budget and divulge.


----------



## LavenderMint

Seen on Insta this morning:
HOLIDAYCURLS40  discount code for Curls products.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Now that I’ve received all my BF orders I realized I didn’t do that much damage. This could’ve been a lot worse lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I adore my husband! I never would have gone natural if not for him, and he hangs in their with all my incessant chatter about hair. He knows all the hair lingo! He can detangle my hair better than I can! If I yell for help with a knot, even if I'm in the shower, he'll let me stick my head out and he'll patiently detangle it. He'll wash my hair at the sink if I'm too tired to do the get-in-the-shower-multiple-times thing. He gives me gentle reminders ("Where's your chunky twists and bonnet? I thought you said you can't sleep in loose hair or something like that.") When family members say I look so pretty with straight hair, he doesn't even let me respond. He responds for me. He makes me feel like I am gorgeous, no matter how much I weigh or how much shrinkage I get. He applies and rinses my henna treatments. I could go on and on, and that's just hair. Don't get me started on the kids, cleaning, cooking, listening, talking, the spiritual, the physical . . .
> 
> It hurts his feelings when I try to sneak things in past him. Because of my collection, he's watching a little more closely.  So, until my stash looks more . . . reasonable, I try to respect him and stay on budget and divulge.



I love this. You are blessed. This is what I will have one day a loving husband and a good leader.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I adore my husband! I never would have gone natural if not for him, and he hangs in their with all my incessant chatter about hair. He knows all the hair lingo! He can detangle my hair better than I can! If I yell for help with a knot, even if I'm in the shower, he'll let me stick my head out and he'll patiently detangle it. He'll wash my hair at the sink if I'm too tired to do the get-in-the-shower-multiple-times thing. He gives me gentle reminders ("Where's your chunky twists and bonnet? I thought you said you can't sleep in loose hair or something like that.") When family members say I look so pretty with straight hair, he doesn't even let me respond. He responds for me. He makes me feel like I am gorgeous, no matter how much I weigh or how much shrinkage I get. He applies and rinses my henna treatments. I could go on and on, and that's just hair. Don't get me started on the kids, cleaning, cooking, listening, talking, the spiritual, the physical . . .
> 
> It hurts his feelings when I try to sneak things in past him. Because of my collection, he's watching a little more closely.  So, until my stash looks more . . . reasonable, I try to respect him and stay on budget and divulge.




That is a really good husband that you have been blessed with.  No matter the journey, things seem to be a little easier when you have someone to share each step with.  Your stash will deplete soon so that you can start over with products you know will be great for your hair.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Honey Bee said:


> I ship to my mom's and then she brings the stuff over in drips and drabs, like, *'Oh! Look what I found at the bss! *dramatic wink*' *
> 
> It's gonna get tricky when my btms-50 gets here.




HILARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Destiny9109 said:


> I guess I just have to accept the fact that I can't wear synthetic hair, even soaking it in acv doesn't work for me.  I'll never be able to wear braids or twists. Is anybody else like this?



I used to be okay with kanekelon braiding hair as long as I soaked it in ACV but I noticed with the last two installs that my scalp was irritated something terrible.  I'm going to see if a double 2-hour soak will stop the irritation because I love box braids.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Prettymetty said:


> I've been neglecting my hair lately. *I've been going through so much*. It's a good thing I bought a wig last month.




Your hair will be patiently waiting until you get the opportunity to TLC it.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Prettymetty

Bad&Bougee said:


> Your hair will be patiently waiting until you get the opportunity to TLC it.  Take care of yourself.


Thanks. It has rained all week too, but Friday when it's sunny I plan to wash, dc and style my hair. I'll put my wig on vacay for a while.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I love this. You are blessed. This is what I will have one day a loving husband and a good leader.



We definitely have our issues, too, like everyone, but I definitely have a lot to appreciate.

And, yes, I believe you will have a great guy and a great love. You will attract it and prepare yourself to have it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> We definitely have our issues, too, like everyone, but I definitely have a lot to appreciate.
> 
> And, yes, I believe you will have a great guy and a great love. You will attract it and prepare yourself to have it.



You know, that is exactly what I have been doing! I have been getting faithful with Jesus more and eating better. So I can compliment my future husband. I have been trying to find my purpose (because I know I have one!) because I know that my husband will have a vision for his life, I better have one too!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> That is a really good husband that you have been blessed with.  No matter the journey, things seem to be a little easier when you have someone to share each step with.  Your stash will deplete soon so that you can start over with products you know will be great for your hair.



Awww, thank you! Agreed!


----------



## Soaring Eagle

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Finally 30 months natural today. Finally 30 months post relaxer today.  I have made it to full MBL in  2 years and a half exactly. Since I am just slightly above 5' tall is a good advantage. Protective styling is a must. keep on with the keeping on....WL I can see you.


MBL in 2.5 years?! *_Throws shears in the trash and stocks up on curl activator*_Congrats on 30 months natural.


----------



## Honey Bee

@Prettymetty I've been going through it too, sis. Hair just gon hafta wait. _*hugs* _That's why we buy wigs.


----------



## Honey Bee

Soaring Eagle said:


> MBL in 2.5 years?! *_Throws shears in the trash and stocks up on curl activator*_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Soaring Eagle said:


> MBL in 2.5 years?! *_Throws shears in the trash and stocks up on curl activator*_Congrats on 30 months natural.



Thank you!!

LOL. I'm  telling you LOL. I don't even own scissors after a trim. I make it a point to do a "wham bam thank you Sam" on them scissors 


Don't sleep on Activator


----------



## Chicoro

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> LOL. I'm  telling you LOL. I don't even own scissors after a trim. I make it a point to do a "wham bam thank you Sam" on them scissors
> 
> 
> *Don't sleep on Activator*



I love me some activator, too! I use Scurl curl activator. 

Curl activator + Shea Butter =


----------



## Taleah2009

Destiny9109 said:


> I guess I just have to accept the fact that I can't wear synthetic hair, even soaking it in acv doesn't work for me.  I'll never be able to wear braids or twists. Is anybody else like this?



What did it do  you.  Over the summer I had Marley twists in somehow my scalp got infected or something.  Anyway I had this huge bump in my scalp.  When I took the braids out all my hair in that braid came out.  I had a big ole bald spot.


----------



## Taleah2009

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> LOL. I'm  telling you LOL. I don't even own scissors after a trim. I make it a point to do a "wham bam thank you Sam" on them scissors
> 
> 
> Don't sleep on Activator



Ugh, I sit here with scissors at work cutting out SSK and split ends. lol


----------



## Colocha

Lmaoooo I had an "I used to have long hair until I decided to cut it off." experience today.

A girl was asking what I do with my hair and I was explaining some things, including the importance of a shower filter and how I use henna.
This other girl butts in and says "You should stop wasting money on henna. Your hair isn't even red."
So I calmly explained to Girl 1 that I use it for conditioning but that in the sun my hair turns red and I showed her a picture.
So Girl 2 started saying how she doesn't use a shower filter and she doesn't spend money on hair products.
Girl 1 and I kind of ignored her and kept discussing things.
Girl 2 butts in again and says "Oh I had long hair but it was too much work so I cut it off."
So I told Girl 1 that I only spend a few hours on my hair a week and that I could recommend some more things if she wanted.
Girl 2 then brought up her "natural hair guru" cousin and started showing us pictures of her cousin's hair and hair stash.
Girl 1 then said politely, "Well I just want to hear what Colocha does because her hair looks very juicy and health."


----------



## PJaye

Colocha said:


> Lmaoooo I had an "I used to have long hair until I decided to cut it off." experience today.
> 
> A girl was asking what I do with my hair and I was explaining some things, including the importance of a shower filter and how I use henna.
> This other girl butts in and says "You should stop wasting money on henna. Your hair isn't even red."
> So I calmly explained to Girl 1 that I use it for conditioning but that in the sun my hair turns red and I showed her a picture.
> So Girl 2 started saying how she doesn't use a shower filter and she doesn't spend money on hair products.
> Girl 1 and I kind of ignored her and kept discussing things.
> Girl 2 butts in again and says "Oh I had long hair but it was too much work so I cut it off."
> So I told Girl 1 that I only spend a few hours on my hair a week and that I could recommend some more things if she wanted.
> Girl 2 then brought up her "natural hair guru" cousin and started showing us pictures of her cousin's hair and hair stash.
> Girl 1 then said politely, *"Well I just want to hear what Colocha does because her hair looks very juicy and health."*



Ha!


----------



## LavenderMint

Jas123 said:


> This young lady's video had me
> Watch the whole vid- you'll have a good laugh and you won't feel bad about laughing at her.


Oh. My. Gosh.  This came up in my suggested vids just now and I knew I had seen it earlier. Those memes killed me!! And the guy in the background, too! 
I’m glad she could laugh about it.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Some thoughts

What happened to 4b hair? It seems you’re either 4a or 4c now, not seeing as much mention of 4b hair outside of the forum now

What’s up with type 3s claiming 4c

Why are type 3s who claim type 4c so adamant about being type 4c

Why do ppl ask about hair type with blurry photos taken a quarter inch from their scalp 

Why do so many Youtubers claim hair regimens like “every Saturday I whip up and apply my cocosheapassionfruit with flakes of unicorn and the freshest Caribbean saltwater as my prepoo, then detangle my 3A curls for 3 days, ooops no I’m actually a 2C imposter, then shampoo, do a hot oil treatment, mud wash, condition with my special conditioner (details in next vid lol lol) deep condition with suave mixed with herbs and spices (sorry guys I can’t remember what I used LOL LOL), soak my hair in banana leaf tea infused with cold brew coffee for 3 days, and then detangle again for 3 hours and use *insert product here* as my leave-in, if you want to try it use my coupon code sjgdjskxjxj” LIKE WHO ACTUALLY DOES THAT

Dont come for me if you feel some kind of way  these are my thoughts as I eat my after dinner cookie


----------



## keranikki

whiteoleander91 said:


> Some thoughts
> 
> What happened to 4b hair? It seems you’re either 4a or 4c now, not seeing as much mention of 4b hair outside of the forum now
> 
> What’s up with type 3s claiming 4c
> 
> Why are type 3s who claim type 4c so adamant about being type 4c
> 
> Why do ppl ask about hair type with blurry photos taken a quarter inch from their scalp
> 
> Why do so many Youtubers claim hair regimens like “every Saturday I whip up and apply my cocosheapassionfruit with flakes of unicorn and the freshest Caribbean saltwater as my prepoo, then detangle my 3A curls for 3 days, ooops no I’m actually a 2C imposter, then shampoo, do a hot oil treatment, mud wash, condition with my special conditioner (details in next vid lol lol) deep condition with suave mixed with herbs and spices (sorry guys I can’t remember what I used LOL LOL), soak my hair in banana leaf tea infused with cold brew coffee for 3 days, and then detangle again for 3 hours and use *insert product here* as my leave-in, if you want to try it use my coupon code sjgdjskxjxj” LIKE WHO ACTUALLY DOES THAT
> 
> Dont come for me if you feel some kind of way  these are my thoughts as I eat my after dinner cookie



I am in tears right now! No lies were told.


----------



## keranikki

I think single strand knots are mean thoughts that you either think about yourself when you are in pity mode or evil thoughts people think about you. 
Knowledge and Patience with yourself as you undo the knots is the same Patience and Knowledge that takes you out of pity mode and helps you deal with miserable people. 

I'm going to bed now.


----------



## Cien

Oh my goodness I received my black friday slap caps yesterday. Oh boy, I love these things!!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

whiteoleander91 said:


> Some thoughts
> 
> What happened to 4b hair? It seems you’re either 4a or 4c now, not seeing as much mention of 4b hair outside of the forum now
> 
> What’s up with type 3s claiming 4c
> 
> Why are type 3s who claim type 4c so adamant about being type 4c
> 
> Why do ppl ask about hair type with blurry photos taken a quarter inch from their scalp
> 
> Why do so many Youtubers claim hair regimens like “every Saturday I whip up and apply my cocosheapassionfruit with flakes of unicorn and the freshest Caribbean saltwater as my prepoo, then detangle my 3A curls for 3 days, ooops no I’m actually a 2C imposter, then shampoo, do a hot oil treatment, mud wash, condition with my special conditioner (details in next vid lol lol) deep condition with suave mixed with herbs and spices (sorry guys I can’t remember what I used LOL LOL), soak my hair in banana leaf tea infused with cold brew coffee for 3 days, and then detangle again for 3 hours and use *insert product here* as my leave-in, if you want to try it use my coupon code sjgdjskxjxj” LIKE WHO ACTUALLY DOES THAT
> 
> Dont come for me if you feel some kind of way  these are my thoughts as I eat my after dinner cookie



Facts tho!! Folks will pick out their 3c hair and claim they’re 4c and spend 1/2 a day  detangling with their fingers and a sewing needle


----------



## keranikki

Cien said:


> Oh my goodness I received my black friday slap caps yesterday. Oh boy, I love these things!!



Me too! They are definitely cuter then my bonnet, lol.


----------



## Evolving78

I’m not doing any update, length check, comparison, etc pic posts until April. I’m not flat ironing my hair, I’m not pulling on nothing, none of that. Lol I have already shown a year’s progress, so it’s pretty much a wrap until next year in the spring. I’m just focusing on retaining my growth, and working on my setback recovery. I will document, so when the time comes. I can share my 4 month progress.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Why this White guy ask me, "How often do y'all wash your hair?  Once a month?" I told him I wasn't sure but I will take a poll of Project Managers and get back to him 

#1 Why are people still asking that question
#2 None of your business
#3 I know my hair is pretty so just say that instead of asking an insulting question and providing your own insulting answer (he's the office clown so that's why I take offense)


----------



## Honey Bee

whiteoleander91 said:


> What’s up with type 3s claiming 4c
> 
> Why are type 3s who claim type 4c so adamant about being type 4c


I'm genuinely confused by this. Like, frfr. *Why*.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

whiteoleander91 said:


> Some thoughts
> 
> What happened to 4b hair? It seems you’re either 4a or 4c now, not seeing as much mention of 4b hair outside of the forum now
> 
> What’s up with type 3s claiming 4c
> 
> Why are type 3s who claim type 4c so adamant about being type 4c
> 
> Why do ppl ask about hair type with blurry photos taken a quarter inch from their scalp
> 
> *Why do so many Youtubers claim hair regimens like “every Saturday I whip up and apply my cocosheapassionfruit with flakes of unicorn and the freshest Caribbean saltwater as my prepoo, then detangle my 3A curls for 3 days, ooops no I’m actually a 2C imposter, then shampoo, do a hot oil treatment, mud wash, condition with my special conditioner (details in next vid lol lol) deep condition with suave mixed with herbs and spices (sorry guys I can’t remember what I used LOL LOL), soak my hair in banana leaf tea infused with cold brew coffee for 3 days, and then detangle again for 3 hours and use *insert product here* as my leave-in, if you want to try it use my coupon code sjgdjskxjxj” LIKE WHO ACTUALLY DOES THAT*
> 
> Dont come for me if you feel some kind of way  these are my thoughts as I eat my after dinner cookie



I know right!!! @ the bolded. They do all these "special" unnecessary routines! All that's needed to retain hair is a simple cotton picking routine and leave it alone!

What is going on?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Honey Bee said:


> I'm genuinely confused by this. Like, frfr. *Why*.


It's because 4C hair is the new "straight". It's what's trendy.


I'm guessing...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am looking forward to detangling my hair on Saturday. It is therapeutic. I have not seen my hair since six days ago. I like hiding it from myself. Makes me miss it.


----------



## keranikki

AdoraAdora24 said:


> It's because 4C hair is the new "straight". It's what's trendy.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing...



Seriously, how many videos/tutorials can you do about 3c hair? I guess the only way they felt that they could stay relevant is create a falsehood ex. "I have 4c hair (picked out 3c hair)".  Fake it until you make it I guess.


----------



## ms.tatiana

my bald spot isn't feeling in quite yet and it been a month. what do I use? its in the middle of my head


----------



## Britt

I'm enjoying my Senegalese twists. They are so low maintenance during this transition. Once I take them out I'll get braids or the same style again, definitely some type of braided style.


----------



## beingofserenity

I know it's a bit silly, but I don't really like these little waves my hair forms when i attempt to gel it down.


Looks like sperm squiggles.

Well, at least I have hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

beingofserenity said:


> I know it's a bit silly, but I don't really like these little waves my hair forms when i attempt to gel it down.
> 
> 
> Looks like sperm squiggles.
> 
> Well, at least I have hair.View attachment 417985



"Girl..hush" LOL that is what my Mom would say. Your hair looks nice.


----------



## Honey Bee

Britt said:


> I'm enjoying my Senegalese twists. They are so low maintenance during this transition. Once I take them out I'll get braids or the same style again, definitely some type of braided style.


I swear on everything, I was just gonna pm you and ask what was going on with you hair-wise! Omg, get out my head!


----------



## beingofserenity

AdoraAdora24 said:


> "Girl..hush" LOL that is what my Mom would say. Your hair looks nice.



Lol! Thanks


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@beingofserenity

*I think type 4 hair blow dried looks just like troll hair.*







and I love that about it!! It still floats even when stretched.


----------



## Evolving78

ms.tatiana said:


> my bald spot isn't feeling in quite yet and it been a month. what do I use? its in the middle of my head


What are you using now? And how are you cleansing your hair and scalp?  It could take up to 3 months depending what is going on.


----------



## keranikki

My shipment from Bask&Bloom finally updated! It should arrive on Monday. Obia, come through please.


----------



## Britt

Honey Bee said:


> I swear on everything, I was just gonna pm you and ask what was going on with you hair-wise! Omg, get out my head!


LOLLLL! Go ahead lol !


----------



## whiteoleander91

Honey Bee said:


> I'm genuinely confused by this. Like, frfr. *Why*.



Perplexed. Flummoxed. Bewildered.


----------



## Sharpened

@AdoraAdora24 your post are too cute!

@YvetteWithJoy you and your DH are a trip-and-a-half. 

Weird milestones: I can hold hair between my lips, a useful tool while finger-detangling.

My wet hair drapes my shoulders and a third of my back. Strange feeling...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> @AdoraAdora24 your post are too cute!
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy you and your DH are a trip-and-a-half.
> 
> Weird milestones: I can hold hair between my lips, a useful tool while finger-detangling.
> 
> My wet hair drapes my shoulders and a third of my back. Strange feeling...



Keep on hitting those milestones!  My wet hair won't drape .  The wetter it gets.....

"Weird milestones" are underrated.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am going to start adding honey to my deep conditioners again. It helped keep my hair moisturized. I just hated the reddish brown I experienced. I hope it doesn't strip my demi permanent color


----------



## Sharpened

Lissa0821 said:


> I am going to start adding honey to my deep conditioners again. It helped keep my hair moisturized. I just hated the reddish brown I experienced. I hope it doesn't strip my demi permanent color


Supposedly, microwaving it first destroys the hydrogen peroxide that forms when it combines with water.


----------



## Lissa0821

Sharpened said:


> Supposedly, microwaving it first destroys the hydrogen peroxide that forms when it combines with water.



Thanks hon  I will give it a try.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Supposedly, microwaving it first destroys the hydrogen peroxide that forms when it combines with water.



Microwaving the honey by itself separately first before adding it to the DC . . . or microwaving the DC once the honey has been added? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Microwaving the honey by itself separately first before adding it to the DC . . . or microwaving the DC once the honey has been added? Thanks in advance!


Separately, because once any moisture hits it, the H2O2 is created.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Separately, because once any moisture hits it, the H2O2 is created.



Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh! Makes sense!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Can someone direct me over to the inversion method thread? I wanna give it another chance.

TIA.


----------



## imaginary

whiteoleander91 said:


> Some thoughts
> 
> What happened to 4b hair? It seems you’re either 4a or 4c now, not seeing as much mention of 4b hair outside of the forum now
> 
> What’s up with type 3s claiming 4c
> 
> Why are type 3s who claim type 4c so adamant about being type 4c



Because they want a way to say their hair is super difficult that's not linked to their own techniques or abilities.


----------



## Saludable84

I used to hate when I was younger and knew [older] people with long hair and hear [older] people say “so and so hair is that long because they do nothing with it”. Irked my nerves. What does that even mean  

So when I did nothing, guess what happened? Nothing! Nann retention. 

Now, I truly do nothing to my hair and it grows just wash, deep condition, make sure to at least seal my hair with something heavy, whatever treatments in between and protective style. Nothing is still something, but I tell people who ask me “nothing special” versus nothing.


----------



## Sharpened

Saludable84 said:


> I used to hate when I was younger and knew [older] people with long hair and hear [older] people say “so and so hair is that long because they do nothing with it”. Irked my nerves. What does that even mean
> 
> So when I did nothing, guess what happened? Nothing! Nann retention.
> 
> Now, I truly do nothing to my hair and it grows just wash, deep condition, make sure to at least seal my hair with something heavy, whatever treatments in between and protective style. Nothing is still something, but I tell people who ask me “nothing special” versus nothing.


You brought back an old memory, the term used on the hair boards since the early days: _benign neglect_.

Benign neglect,
Lot less stress...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

beingofserenity said:


> I know it's a bit silly, but I don't really like these little waves my hair forms when i attempt to gel it down.
> 
> 
> Looks like sperm squiggles.
> 
> Well, at least I have hair.View attachment 417985





Now my face is all frowned up.

Gulp. Your hair. Gulp. Looks good. (*tries to stop thinking about sperm squiggles*)


----------



## Evolving78

I love my titanium flat iron because it’s pretty, but I can’t mess with it! I realized the last time I used it, I suffered some heat damage to my ends on one side of my hair.  I kept thinking I just didn’t comb through enough when I flat ironed to get my ends straight, but nope, I singed them! I was calling myself trying to gradually trim the side, but I said forget it and just got rid of those burnt ends.  I cut the other side to, so it wouldn’t be uneven. I don’t care. That gradual stuff is not for me..  it’s like why hold on to something that isn’t going to get you anywhere but stuck?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Has anyone been on Komaza's website in the past day or two?  Norton won't let me access the site - safety issues......


----------



## LuvlyRain3

shortdub78 said:


> I love my titanium flat iron because it’s pretty, but I can’t mess with it! I realized the last time I used it, I suffered some heat damage to my ends on one side of my hair.  I kept thinking I just didn’t comb through enough when I flat ironed to get my ends straight, but nope, I singed them! I was called myself trying to gradually trim the side, but I said forget and just got rid of those burnt ends.  I cut the other side to, so it wouldn’t be uneven. I don’t care. That gradual stuff is not for me..  it’s like why hold on to something that isn’t going to get you anywhere but stuck?



Why do you think it’s the titanium flat iron?? I used a titanium flat iro for the first time a few weeks ago and honestly couldn’t tell the difference between it and my ceramic one.


----------



## Sharpened

Bad&Bougee said:


> Has anyone been on Komaza's website in the past day or two?  Norton won't let me access the site - safety issues......


I got the same thing with Avast.


----------



## Evolving78

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Why do you think it’s the titanium flat iron?? I used a titanium flat iro for the first time a few weeks ago and honestly couldn’t tell the difference between it and my ceramic one.


It happened during my flat iron session.  My hair texture requires high heat to straighten, even though it is fine. I usually flat iron my hair 375-415 degrees. Titanium plates get hot, but don’t distribute, or hold heat evenly like a real ceramic iron. 
I started off with a low setting, and it wasn’t straightening my hair at all. When I turned it up to 400, that’s when it happened. I didn’t think much of it, since I didn’t do the chase method. 
I have since bought a ceramic.  I have three titanium irons, that just don’t cut it for my hair texture. I kept my croc on 375-9? (Digital) and it doesn’t get my hair straight.  Even a stylist knows, you may not be able to use titanium on every client.


----------



## Colocha

The Mane Choice is coming to the Bahamas and looking for natural hair models. At first I was all hyped to volunteer then I remembered I get back to the country an hour after the expo starts so no go.

Was sad until I remembered what happened the last time I let a stranger touch my hair, i.e. why I am not waist length.


----------



## beingofserenity

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Now my face is all frowned up.
> 
> Gulp. Your hair. Gulp. Looks good. (*tries to stop thinking about sperm squiggles*)



Lolol sorry!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

beingofserenity said:


> Lolol sorry!



 Issokay!  I'll survive!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

shortdub78 said:


> It happened during my flat iron session.  My hair texture requires high heat to straighten, even though it is fine. I usually flat iron my hair 375-415 degrees. Titanium plates get hot, but don’t distribute, or hold heat evenly like a real ceramic iron.
> I started off with a low setting, and it wasn’t straightening my hair at all. When I turned it up to 400, that’s when it happened. I didn’t think much of it, since I didn’t do the chase method.
> I have since bought a ceramic.  I have three titanium irons, that just don’t cut it for my hair texture. I kept my croc on 375-9? (Digital) and it doesn’t get my hair straight.  Even a stylist knows, you may not be able to use titanium on every client.



Oh wow, I have a croc, too. Both the ceramic and the titanium. I typically flat iron at 380-390 on my ceramic. But  I got the titanium as a gift and wanted to see what the big deal was. I may stick to my ceramic knowing this. I like the feel of the ceramic gliding on my hair more anyways.


----------



## Evolving78

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Oh wow, I have a croc, too. Both the ceramic and the titanium. I typically flat iron at 380-390 on my ceramic. But  I got the titanium as a gift and wanted to see what the big deal was. I may stick to my ceramic knowing this. I like the feel of the ceramic gliding on my hair more anyways.


Yeah your really gotta know and understand how and when to use that, especially on natural hair. It may get the hair pin straight, but it could also cause heat damage, or just flat out burn your hair.


----------



## Jade Feria

So my Hairveda order got shipped to an address in another state, according to the tracking info. I emailed, called and text over the past few days - still no answer.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Jade Feria said:


> So my Hairveda order got shipped to an address in another state, according to the tracking info. I emailed, called and text over the past few days - still no answer.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Should I do another Juice Challenge?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@YvetteWithJoy  what challenge did you say I should do again?   I know if was something like fitness right? If it was fitness then that would hold me accountable... which is good.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  what challenge did you say I should do again?   I know if was something like fitness right? If it was fitness then that would hold me accountable... which is good.



Nutrition, Water, and Exercise for Hair Growth Challenge. You might have a better title in mind. You and @BellaRose could cohost, maybe?

N-E-W for Hair Growth 2018!
(nutrition, exercise, and water)

There's a gif/poster thingy that summarizes food for hair growth. Besides food, nutrition would include vitamins and supplements and so forth.

It hits me all the time that my hair gets nutrients AFTER my heart, brain, other cells, etc. Until my nutrition is on point, I won't be maximizing my rate of hair growth! 

People could share smoothie recipes, keep accountable for weekly water intake and getting enough sleep, etc.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nutrition, Water, and Exercise for Hair Growth Challenge. You might have a better title in mind. You and @BellaRose could cohost, maybe?
> 
> N-E-W for Hair Growth 2018!
> (nutrition, exercise, and water)
> 
> There's a gif/poster thingy that summarizes food for hair growth. Besides food, nutrition would include vitamins and supplements and so forth.
> 
> It hits me all the time that my hair gets nutrients AFTER my heart, brain, other cells, etc. Until my nutrition is on point, I won't be maximizing my rate of hair growth!
> 
> People could share smoothie recipes, keep accountable for weekly water intake and getting enough sleep, etc.



That sounds great. If I am not one of the ones hosting, then I would definitely join


----------



## I Am So Blessed

In real life I would love to do an "Adora's Routine Challenge".

.Use activator
.Use grease to seal ends,
.No straightening,
.No flat ironing,
.100% of the time protective style
.No Manipulation.
.DC Bi-weekly.  





But... LOL


----------



## imaginary

So I finally bought the big bottle of redken hair cleansing cream. Holy Grail status is now official I guess. Otherwise, I'm tired of these crochet braids already and I think it's because I did them so soon after the last set. I need a longer break from them.


----------



## Jade Feria

Jade Feria said:


> So my Hairveda order got shipped to an address in another state, according to the tracking info. I emailed, called and text over the past few days - still no answer.


I just checked in on my order on the My Account page. I have a new tracking number and the package was delivered today. Still no words from a human being though.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Saran Wrap is good for wrapping your ends, especially if you wear ponytail/bun pieces. Idk why it took me so long to realize this 

Ladies, don't throw those scraps away too fast


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Jade Feria said:


> I just checked in on my order on the My Account page. I have a new tracking number and the package was delivered today. Still no words from a human being though.





Wowsers.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Yesterday I asked DH to help me get out a knot (because wash day was going on and on, I was consequently getting tired, and so I was about to just clip it and he has the patience of Job).

The knot hairs wouldn't budge and were making a squeaky noise when he tried to pull them apart out of the knot. He said, "What is going on? Do you hear that noise? That's not supposed to happen. Where is that slip-n-slide? Do you have that on?" 

I said: "That stuff is $16 a bottle plus shipping. I was thinking about not repurchasing it anymore. I'm on my last bottle."

He has me get it, puts it on my hair, detangles the knot with ease (saving many hairs), and says, "Worth it though, don't you think. Now THAT'S one product that is actually worth it . . . right???" As he's talking, he's looking at me as if to see if there is AAAAAANY logic working in my mind when it comes to my hair product purchasing.

  Ohhhhhhhhh!


----------



## LavenderMint

One of my twists in the front shrank up over the course of the week and decided to ft up. The little coiled end bounced up to point towards the roots. It looks like a little checkmark. 
And now it keeps getting hooked on my nostril.


----------



## Destiny9109

Taleah2009 said:


> What did it do  you.  Over the summer I had Marley twists in somehow my scalp got infected or something.  Anyway I had this huge bump in my scalp.  When I took the braids out all my hair in that braid came out.  I had a big ole bald spot.



My scalp gets very white and flaky and if I try to scratch it off it bleeds


----------



## Jade Feria

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wowsers.


Right? I've never had an issue with them before.


----------



## spacetygrss

I added extra brahmi and amla to my conditioner last night. I didn't even do an extra long DC after my protein treatment. Yet, my hair is feeling extra soft and juicy today.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Jade Feria said:


> Right? I've never had an issue with them before.



I got a shipping notice. Fingers crossed.


----------



## spacetygrss

I dreamed about my hair last night. It was so long that I had to pile it on top of my head to keep it from dragging on the floor. May it be so.

I got up this morning and infused coconut oil with henna, amla and brahmi. It's currently solidifying so that I can add the shea butter tomorrow to make the CP Whipped Shea Butter.

It's funny, I'm on officially in any Ayurveda Challenges, but my regimen has been heavily Ayurveda-based for months now (maybe years when I really think about it and start looking at some of my staple products). My hair digs.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

This cold and snowy weather makes me not want to do anything, hair related or otherwise.


----------



## Taleah2009

Destiny9109 said:


> My scalp gets very white and flaky and if I try to scratch it off it bleeds


Oh no!


----------



## SAPNK

Just washed my hair. It was at the point of no return so I had no choice, but I'm tired of twisting, detangling and all that. It's annoying now. I'm just going to leave it and let it shrink, while I re-evaluate everything.


----------



## Honey Bee

I've been in a personal ps challenge for two years, iirc. I'm still wearing wigs until spring- I need length and my hair needs care- but I had it in a little roll and tuck yesterday while I did stuff around the house and it looked so pretty! And then SO played in it while I fell asleep.


----------



## C4B

Which product?




YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yesterday I asked DH to help me get out a knot (because wash day was going on and on, I was consequently getting tired, and so I was about to just clip it and he has the patience of Job).
> 
> The knot hairs wouldn't budge and were making a squeaky noise when he tried to pull them apart out of the knot. He said, "What is going on? Do you hear that noise? That's not supposed to happen. Where is that slip-n-slide? Do you have that on?"
> 
> I said: "That stuff is $16 a bottle plus shipping. I was thinking about not repurchasing it anymore. I'm on my last bottle."
> 
> He has me get it, puts it on my hair, detangles the knot with ease (saving many hairs), and says, "Worth it though, don't you think. Now THAT'S one product that is actually worth it . . . right???" As he's talking, he's looking at me as if to see if there is AAAAAANY logic working in my mind when it comes to my hair product purchasing.
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhh!


----------



## SAPNK

SAPNK said:


> Just washed my hair. It was at the point of no return so I had no choice, but I'm tired of twisting, detangling and all that. It's annoying now. I'm just going to leave it and let it shrink, while I re-evaluate everything.



Not sure what happened but my hair is in twists now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

C4B said:


> Which product?



Slip-n-slide Knot Proof Hair Glide by Soultanicals: http://www.soultanicals.com/slip-n-slide-knot-proof-hair-glide-8-oz/


----------



## C4B

Thank you 



YvetteWithJoy said:


> Slip-n-slide Knot Proof Hair Glide by Soultanicals: http://www.soultanicals.com/slip-n-slide-knot-proof-hair-glide-8-oz/


----------



## keranikki

Is it weird that I just went to the salon on Friday to get my colored and laid, but now I'm ready to wash away this straight hair? I'm ready to set my hair up for the week how I normally do (two flat twists connected to a French braid under a wig).


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LuvlyRain3 said:


> This cold and snowy weather makes me not want to do anything, hair related or otherwise.


You and I both. I'm mfkin tired..


----------



## faithVA

Maybe i will pull out my qredew tomorrow and stem my hair before I out it up in twist tomorrow. It' a good time to test it out to see if I can retain moisture for the week.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@Prettymetty, I'm just checking in.

How's it going, lady? 

For my part, I'm dog tired. Yesterday I worked and then later hosted 5 super young kids at the house (including our 2). I thought we were hosting just 1 extra, but it ballooned somehow. Food and trampoline and go carts and in-house movie and popcorn and Xbox games and noise and energy. I looooooooove the joy that children exude  -- especially little brown ones  -- and their joy is so healing and contagious and ALL of that. But they don't get tired!  They just keep going and going  . . .

The grandparents have the kiddos at their church right now, and I'm going to have to try to get some sleep today. I will watch our Sunday service online (not ideal, but I can't imagine us driving there this tired -- not safe, really). Hopefully I can stay awake through it.

Anyway, I was just thinking of you. Much love.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@NatrulyMe, how are you?

I'm just checking in: I haven't seen a lot of posts from you in the places where I visit at LHCF.

How's your fitness plan going? How's your hair faring?

For my part:
I have rededicated to my exercise and fitness goals. I had a setback because our little guy's schedule changed, and that had me driving around a lot and/or away from home. I don't like to purchase fast food from anywhere but Chick Fil A, really, so I ate too much carby stuff.

The good news is that I'm babystepping back: I have found some good alternatives, such as packing stuff. I am eating more veggies, better about my iron pills, etc.

Hair-wise: I feel my hair has consumed more time and energy and funds than I want at this point, so I'm designing an ayurvedic regimen that I'm just going to run for the next 3 months without a lot of thinking and worrying and so forth. It's DIY and logical, and I'm really enjoying it. Even though it's DIY, it ends up reducing the time sink somehow. I make an herb-infused oil mixture that -- minus its MSM -- is also used for a DIY buttercream. I mix 6 easy ingredients (distilled water, amla, brahmi, aloe Vera powder, argan oil, and vegetable glycerin) to make a DIY curl activator tea leave-in.

I've gotten my wash day simplified: Prepoo, exfoliate and treat scalp, cleanse strands, use a balancing deep conditioner, detangle, and finally Cat-DC-B: curl activator tea, detangling cream, butter. I install 6 sleek twists on each side of my head, ponytail them, and wig it until I'm ready to wear a twist out. I gently retwist at night. When I get tired of the twist out, I convert it to a twist-bun and rock it for days until the next wash day. Every now and then I will covert the getting-too-old twist out to a wash and go done on dry hair (I just learned how to do this and it ROCKS!).​
Much love, lady! Hope to see you around the board.


----------



## Prettymetty

@YvetteWithJoy thanks for checking on me 

I'm feeling much better. I washed and styled my hair Friday. I'll wash again tomorrow, but this time I will dc with heat.

I've been working a lot trying to pass the time and get over everything. I may get that blonde ombre wig that I've been eyeing after I trim my ends. I feel like I need another 6-12 months to achieve my length goals. 

What better way to wait it out than under a wig?


----------



## Evolving78

I need to fill up my water bottle! I have been putting a dropper Of chorophyll in it.  I’m just trying to heal my scalp. I eat a bunch of spinach as it is... so I’m drinking it to detox.


----------



## Destiny9109

I just realized I haven't clarified my hair in a couple of months, no wonder DRC didn't seem to be working


----------



## Evolving78

Prettymetty said:


> @YvetteWithJoy thanks for checking on me
> 
> I'm feeling much better. I washed and styled my hair Friday. I'll wash again tomorrow, but this time I will dc with heat.
> 
> I've been working a lot trying to pass the time and get over everything. I may get that blonde ombre wig that I've been eyeing after I trim my ends. I feel like I need another 6-12 months to achieve my length goals.
> 
> What better way to wait it out than under a wig?


Hey lady! 
What keratin treatment would you recommend? And if I were to use it, how much new growth (i’m relaxed) do you think I need to start? These other type of smoothing treatments have eaten my hair up and leave the worse coating ever.


----------



## krissyhair

Is anyone planning to use their tangle teaser in 2018?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I love WestAfricanBaby's hair! Goals.


----------



## AgeinATL

krissyhair said:


> Is anyone planning to use their tangle teaser in 2018?



I still use mine for when I rollerset. I don’t use it every week.


----------



## Sharpened

krissyhair said:


> Is anyone planning to use their tangle teaser in 2018?


I used mine every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## imaginary

krissyhair said:


> Is anyone planning to use their tangle teaser in 2018?



I still use mine. I only ever use it in the shower under running water, granted I have the bootleg version but I may even get the genuine version for curly hair next year.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I went natural inadvertently, in 2014, because relaxers were eating up my edges and length.

Well, somehow one side of the front of my hairline has edges again.  One side, though?  Lemme just be grateful.


----------



## Saludable84

krissyhair said:


> Is anyone planning to use their tangle teaser in 2018?


I can’t even find mine.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hello Sisteren, 
Well I thought I was really close to WL, but I think I still have a few more inches to go. I thought I only had 1.5 - 2". But since I have hard proof (pictures ) lol Ima slow my roll. I will share them tomorrow Lord willing.  My sister took them, I'm waiting for her send them to me from her phone


----------



## Evolving78

I used DE HCO spray, Aphogee Keratin Green Tea Spray, and It’s a 10 Silk balm to seal, then I sat under the dryer. My hair feels good! Is this a fluke? I liked HCO at first, then I hated it, but that was due to the hard water (none of my products were working right).  This is my second time using it, and like it again. And I used the Keratin spray..  I guess I will use the spray once a week.


----------



## Lissa0821

I decided to go back to Joico Moisture Rich shampoo and treatment balm since I now blow dry my hair on wash day. I went to Ulta and got buy two get one free deal. The ones I use to get at Marshall havent worked out for me. Its like its watered down or something.


----------



## Taleah2009

I'm really feeling my unintentional twist out. U didn't get a chance to wash my hair his weekend. I'm thinking I'll just chalk and push it another week. I'll do 2 flat twists to get me through to the weekend.

I did pick up joico moisture recovery shampoo and treatment. I'm dying to try them though so maybe I will wash sooner. Hhmmmm


----------



## faithVA

krissyhair said:


> Is anyone planning to use their tangle teaser in 2018?


I used mine today and will probably use it off an on in 2018. I tend to use it when I'm remoisturizing my hair in between styles.


----------



## Prettymetty

shortdub78 said:


> Hey lady!
> What keratin treatment would you recommend? And if I were to use it, how much new growth (i’m relaxed) do you think I need to start? These other type of smoothing treatments have eaten my hair up and leave the worse coating ever.


OK Keratin was the best and most cost effective for me. Low fumes, pleasant smell and easy on the hands. 

Uncurly Keratin is good too, but the fumes are insane. It'll also leave your hands seriously chapped for a few days. 

I tried a tannin based treatment too. Called blue gold I think...it was great at first, but I stopped straightening my hair for a few weeks. I feel like the results are cumulative. If you don't at least blow dry, it won't last as long.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Oh...hair related thought...I’ll probably wash tonight cuz I didn’t use KB last wash day and I can feel the difference.  Oh and I can’t wait until my hair arrives from Sams Beauty. I’m ready to install these faux locs.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> Oh...hair related thought...I’ll probably wash tonight cuz I didn’t use KB last wash day and I can feel the difference.  Oh and I can’t wait until my hair arrives from Sams Beauty. I’m ready to install these faux locs.



My apologies. I usually try to keep my posts at this thread about just only hair, but this is where I thought the original posters shared that either they were going  through something or needed support. I figured it best to check in with conversation and post here in the same thread where they shared.


----------



## KinksAndInk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My apologies. I usually try to keep my posts at this thread about just only hair, but this is where I thought the original posters shared that either they were going  through something or needed support. I figured it best to check in and post here in the same thread where they shared.


This post had nothing to do with anything you posted. I honestly don't even know which of your posts you're referring to. Don't ever apologize for being a caring human being. The "oh...hair thought" part was for me to get myself back on track before I started to act out about something that rubbed me the wrong way. I'm hangry


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

KinksAndInk said:


> This post had nothing to do with anything you posted. I honestly don't even know which of your posts you're referring to. Don't ever apologize for being a caring human being. The "oh...hair thought" part was for me to get myself back on track before I started to act out about something that rubbed me the wrong way. I'm hangry





Oh, cool.  Sometimes I post in the wrong way or place, and I though I did it again. I hope your hair comes in soon and you like your locs.


----------



## Destiny9109

Lissa0821 said:


> I decided to go back to Joico Moisture Rich shampoo and treatment balm since I now blow dry my hair on wash day. I went to Ulta and got buy two get one free deal. The ones I use to get at Marshall havent worked out for me. Its like its watered down or something.



I have a crazy story about Joico mrb. The very first time I tried it I purchased it from TJ Maxx($8 for the 16.9 oz jar), once I was done with that jar I went back to TJ Maxx to repurchase and they were out so I bought it from Ulta(mind you they only sell the 8.5 oz tube for 18.99) and hated it so much I threw it away. Now I thought to myself, surely a whole jar of conditioner that made my hair feel that good wasn't a fluke, so another time I was in TJ Maxx, saw it restocked and grabbed a jar. Sure enough it made my hair feel as good as the first jar. To this day I only purchase it from TJ Maxx, sometimes I wonder if it's the real thing .


----------



## KinksAndInk

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, cool.  Sometimes I post in the wrong way or place, and I though I did it again. I hope your hair comes in soon and you like your locs.


Thanks. I always love the way I look with braids and twists so I'm sure I'll love the locs. I just hope I have the energy to install them.


----------



## Lissa0821

Destiny9109 said:


> I have a crazy story about Joico mrb. The very first time I tried it I purchased it from TJ Maxx($8 for the 16.9 oz jar), once I was done with that jar I went back to TJ Maxx to repurchase and they were out so I bought it from Ulta(mind you they only sell the 8.5 oz tube for 18.99) and hated it so much I threw it away. Now I thought to myself, surely a whole jar of conditioner that made my hair feel that good wasn't a fluke, so another time I was in TJ Maxx, saw it restocked and grabbed a jar. Sure enough it made my hair feel as good as the first jar. To this day I only purchase it from TJ Maxx, sometimes I wonder if it's the real thing .



I will admit I choked for a minute she told me the price for balms. But my last two purchases from Marshalls let me down.  I will probably get it from Amazon from now on.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I did the inversion method today and my head is itching more than usual. My scalp usually itches all day every day in 3-4 spots simultaneously. I enjoy it because Mama always said "that means your hair is growing". So I say let the itching continue!


----------



## spacetygrss

My husband cracks me up. Every time he sees me mixing something up for my hair he asks me if I’m “cooking more hair drugs.”  
I _have_ been on a roll the last two days though. I made CP whipped shea with henna yesterday, decanted a batch of CP growth oil yesterday, started a new batch of the oil infusing today and brewed some green tea rinse today before leaving for work. When I’m in the mood for DIY, I’m in the mood for DIY!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm claiming Waist Length hair for February 28, 2018 That's final!!


----------



## spacetygrss

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I'm claiming Waist Length hair for February 28, 2018 That's final!!


May it be so!


----------



## Saludable84

DH told me I need to put something in the shower for him so he can cleanse his hair. That I told him he cannot shampoo his hair everyday, so he needs conditioner so he can run it through his hair and get some of the oils off without drying his hair. And he is using my black soap shampoo because that white stuff coming back. 

Basically, he needs a shampoo and a cowashing conditioner. Idk what goes on in here anymore.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> DH told me I need to put something in the shower for him so he can cleanse his hair. That I told him he cannot shampoo his hair everyday, so he needs conditioner so he can run it through his hair and get some of the oils off without drying his hair. And he is using my black soap shampoo because that white stuff coming back.
> 
> Basically, he needs a shampoo and a cowashing conditioner. *Idk what goes on in here anymore.*



 at the bolded.


----------



## JosieLynn

i'm about to be the most boring style-wise over the next few months...just dc, wash n buns buns bunssssss! I better be waist length by the summer!


----------



## beauti

*Eden Bodyworks went above and beyond with their customer service. I had an issue with my black friday purchase and not only did she send out a replacement swiftly, she sent x2 of the product. *


----------



## PJaye

Destiny9109 said:


> I have a crazy story about Joico mrb. The very first time I tried it I purchased it from TJ Maxx($8 for the 16.9 oz jar), once I was done with that jar I went back to TJ Maxx to repurchase and they were out so I bought it from Ulta(mind you they only sell the 8.5 oz tube for 18.99) and hated it so much I threw it away. Now I thought to myself, surely a whole jar of conditioner that made my hair feel that good wasn't a fluke, so another time I was in TJ Maxx, saw it restocked and grabbed a jar. Sure enough it made my hair feel as good as the first jar. To this day I only purchase it from TJ Maxx, sometimes I wonder if it's the real thing .



I think the product may be fresher than those found in Ulta because I purchased a Joico Kpak Reconstructor from them that had a separated, liquid-y and goopy consistency like curdled milk, and it did absolutely nothing for my hair (it was like applying air).  When Ulta sent me a new one, the replacement had the same consistency.  Since then, I've placed Ulta in the "can't trust the authenticity" category alongside Amazon.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Does anyone wash, condition, then deep condition or wash and jump straight into deep conditioning? The way my...everything is set up, I wash x2 (x21 shampoo and either CON Argon Shampoo or ORS Aloe Shampoo), then I D.C. for 15 minutes under my hooded dryer. I'll rinse and spray the Aphogee Green Tea, blow dry, and style.


----------



## PJaye

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Does anyone wash, condition, then deep condition or wash and jump straight into deep conditioning? The way my...everything is set up, I wash x2 (x21 shampoo and either CON Argon Shampoo or ORS Aloe Shampoo), then I D.C. for 15 minutes under my hooded dryer. I'll rinse and spray the Aphogee Green Tea, blow dry, and style.



I cleanse and go straight to DCing.  I don't have a need for rinse-off conditioners before or after DCing.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Does anyone wash, condition, then deep condition or wash and jump straight into deep conditioning? The way my...everything is set up, I wash x2 (x21 shampoo and either CON Argon Shampoo or ORS Aloe Shampoo), then I D.C. for 15 minutes under my hooded dryer. I'll rinse and spray the Aphogee Green Tea, blow dry, and style.


I use a rinse out after dc’ing with a mask.  I use a detangling leave-in Spray with the green tea spray.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Does anyone wash, condition, then deep condition or wash and jump straight into deep conditioning? The way my...everything is set up, I wash x2 (x21 shampoo and either CON Argon Shampoo or ORS Aloe Shampoo), then I D.C. for 15 minutes under my hooded dryer. I'll rinse and spray the Aphogee Green Tea, blow dry, and style.



I’ve been seeing a lot of youtubers do this lately and I just can’t see the point in needing to to use a rinse out before DCing, unless your DC isn’t that great and you’re just trying to use it up. 

The most I’ll do between wash and DC is a protein treatment on an as needed basis.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My Hairveda package is in the city.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Please excuse my wrinkled sweater, the dryer ruined it lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed




----------



## I Am So Blessed

I should have combed out my hair at least, but you know.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Posting pictures is so fun.  The next time my Sister comes over I'll ask her to take a whole portfolio of pictures. Next time I'll comb out my hair first.


----------



## Alma Petra

AdoraAdora24 said:


> View attachment 418349
> 
> I should have combed out my hair at least, but you know.



Yeah I feel that you could probably stretch it down even more if it was combed out. Congratulations on your retention!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Alma Petra said:


> Yeah I feel that you could probably stretch it down even more if it was combed out. Congratulations on your retention!


Thank you!!


----------



## victory777

It's looking good @AdoraAdora24 !!


----------



## whiteoleander91

PJaye said:


> I think the product may be fresher than those found in Ulta because I purchased a Joico Kpak Reconstructor from them that had a separated, liquid-y and goopy consistency like curdled milk, and it did absolutely nothing for my hair (it was like applying air).  When Ulta sent me a new one, the replacement had the same consistency.  Since then, I've placed Ulta in the "can't trust the authenticity" category alongside Amazon.


 they sell old products. They are dusty and musty  better off buying directly from the company(Redken, joico, etc) website.


----------



## Guinan

AdoraAdora24 said:


> View attachment 418349
> 
> I should have combed out my hair at least, but you know.


 
You look WL to me. Your hair is so lush


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Guinan said:


> You look WL to me. Your hair is so lush


Thank you!! I think WL is right at that pink arrow. I need about 2" more to get there I think. My sister said I only need an inch. I really don't know.

Thank you!!!


----------



## PJaye

whiteoleander91 said:


> they sell old products. They are dusty and musty  better off buying directly from the company(Redken, joico, etc) website.



I agree and try to do that as much as possible.  It wasn't that long ago when curlmart used to sell elderly products, too.


----------



## LushLox

PJaye said:


> I cleanse and go straight to DCing.  I don't have a need for rinse-off conditioners before or after DCing.



I'm inclined to agree. I can definitely see the benefit, but it just amounts to more time for me. I need to keep the whole wash and DC routine to as few steps as possible.


----------



## Evolving78

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I’ve been seeing a lot of youtubers do this lately and I just can’t see the point in needing to to use a rinse out before DCing, unless your DC isn’t that great and you’re just trying to use it up.
> 
> The most I’ll do between wash and DC is a protein treatment on an as needed basis.


Th dc, or mask might not have slip to it and some people do a lot of combing and manipulating when just applying the dc.  The rinse out may act as a buffer.


----------



## Evolving78

whiteoleander91 said:


> they sell old products. They are dusty and musty  better off buying directly from the company(Redken, joico, etc) website.


I think I may have to start doing this with Design Essentials.  I bought the majority of that line from JC Penny.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

shortdub78 said:


> Th dc, or mask might not have slip to it and some people do a lot of combing and manipulating when just applying the dc.  The rinse out may act as a buffer.



Yeah that was kinda my point. They’re just trying to use it up and have to use both.


----------



## Beachy

JosieLynn said:


> i'm about to be the most boring style-wise over the next few months...just dc, wash n buns buns bunssssss! I better be waist length by the summer!



@JosieLynn buns buns and more buns that’s my life....but you know what it works!!!


----------



## Evolving78

I’m about to get some PM tea tree and lavender mint shampoo. My scalp is not right in the front and I need to wash my hair.  After I wash and condition my hair, I won’t be putting anything on my scalp for the next several days.
I just washed my hair yesterday, but I don’t want to take any chances.

Ok I didn’t get the PM shampoo.  I decided to make my own with a shampoo I have.  I added tea tree, lavender, and peppermint to it.  I hopped in the shower, worked it into my scalp, and now I’m deep conditioning.  I scalp doesn’t feel on fire anymore, and I hope this helps the bump I felt.  If it’s still there by Thursday, i’ll make an appointment.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I really want the inversion method to work!! Day 2 completed. An inch per month is a gift.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YouTube makes me sick now. Remember when it was homegrown? Now it's so fake and phony. And every woman's face is caked up under spotlights. It's just so EXTRA that's all I'm saying.  It was so authentic before . I want 2008 YouTube back.

You can't even watch Martin episodes anymore.  No more binge watching Living Single. 

"In a 90s kinda world I'm glad I got my girls"


----------



## keranikki

The rest of my Black Friday items arrived from Obia and Bask&Bloom. I'm currently testing Keravada though, do in the stash it goes.


----------



## Evolving78

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I really want the inversion method to work!! Day 2 completed. An inch per month is a gift.


I’m terrible with that, I guess tonight will be day 1 for me again! Lol


----------



## curlyTisME

Loving my tapered cut more and more everyday. I’ve been styling it in a wash and go at night and in the morning just massage my scalp with an oil blend. Simple!


----------



## beingofserenity

PJaye said:


> I think the product may be fresher than those found in Ulta because I purchased a Joico Kpak Reconstructor from them that had a separated, liquid-y and goopy consistency like curdled milk, and it did absolutely nothing for my hair (it was like applying air).  When Ulta sent me a new one, the replacement had the same consistency.  Since then, I've placed Ulta in the "can't trust the authenticity" category alongside Amazon.



Dang. Maybe this is why I wasn't impressed with Joico. I got it from Ulta.


----------



## keranikki

I'm working this wig today! ''Tis all.


----------



## Sosoothing

keranikki said:


> I'm working this wig today! ''Tis all.



You can't say that and provide no pics!!


----------



## keranikki

Sosoothing said:


> You can't day that and provide no pics!!



Lol, my bad. I don't why I thought I couldn't post in here. I feel so 90s in this wig. The picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think today will be wash day.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Buns are everything. I should’ve started bunning years ago.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

KinksAndInk said:


> I think today will be wash day.


I would like to, but its a work night.


----------



## Jade Feria

I'm seriously about to put Hairveda on my side-eye list. First my order is shipped to another address, then after numerous attempts to contact them, they re-send my order without notification (I had to keep going on the site to see if anything changed), now this.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

By the time I am WL I want to have lost 40lbs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Jade Feria 
Is it the wrong thing?


----------



## Jade Feria

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Jade Feria
> Is it the wrong thing?


Yes, I ordered 2 Vatika Frostings and 1 Shikakai oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jade Feria said:


> *Yes, I ordered 2 Vatika Frostings and 1 Shikakai oil*


@Jade Feria 


Did you contact them?  And if so, have you received a response?

ETA:  I guess I should probably open that box.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Jade Feria said:


> Yes, I ordered 2 Vatika Frostings and 1 Shikakai oil





Aw, man. Mine was perfect and my first time ordering from them despite having wanted to for years. I was about to review them highly, but .

Wonder what happened? I really hope it gets fixed fast.


----------



## Jade Feria

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Jade Feria
> 
> 
> Did you contact them?  And if so, have you received a response?
> 
> ETA:  I guess I should probably open that box.


Yes,  contacted them. No response yet.


----------



## Aggie

Jade Feria said:


> Yes,  contacted them. No response yet.


Whoa! this is not good. I hope they didn't mess up my order. I still haven't even gotten a shipping note from them. I ordered on November 28th, 2 weeks today.


----------



## Jade Feria

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Aw, man. Mine was perfect and my first time ordering from them despite having wanted to for years. I was about to review them highly, but .
> 
> Wonder what happened? I really hope it gets fixed fast.


Yeah, I don't know what's going on with them.


Aggie said:


> Whoa! this is not good. I hope they didn't mess up my order. I still haven't even gotten a shipping note from them. I ordered on November 28th, 2 weeks today.


 Try checking your account to see if there's a tracking number.


----------



## MzSwift

Aggie said:


> Whoa! this is not good. I hope they didn't mess up my order. I still haven't even gotten a shipping note from them. I ordered on November 28th, 2 weeks today.



This is exactly why I no longer buy from them. 
My regi consists of cheapie products, oils and ayurveda powders but I wanted to do something nice for my mom. So I started buying her large supplies of Hairveda products. She loved them, when they finally arrived. After 3 times, I was tired of how slow the shipping was and had to say goodbye. A couple of times it took 1.5-2 months to get her stuff! I went back to mixing her poo and condish for her and buying vatika oil. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Aggie

Jade Feria said:


> Yeah, I don'y know what's going on with them.
> 
> Try checking your account to see if there's a tracking number.


I did check but no tracking number yet. In fact, it's still being processed


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BOMB TWIST OUTS WITH GREASE YO!! LOL

 When my hair reaches its peak length (WL) I will try this!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LOVE, PEACE and Hair Grease yall!!


_YOU BETTER WORK IT!!!_


----------



## beingofserenity

The conditioner I used last night didn't absorb into my hair.

I don't think I left it in long enough. But I'm also thinking of putting conditioner in a cup and letting it warm up on a wax warmer while I shower before applying to my hair for better absorption. 

I'm also unofficially joining the shea thread. I noticed last year that sealing with shea butter, my mix had either sunflower or avocado oil in it or both, left my hair super soft and super easy to comb and there was less shrinkage. I'm not too crazy about the mix I used last night, my hair wasn't that soft but it was still easier to comb out....

I'm also feeling letting my hair dry overnight before bunning. This way my hair doesn't stay wet for days, I use less gel to keep it all in place and I have a smooth, blow dried effect instead of a wet and wavy, sperm squiggles, effect. 

I've pretty much found the products I plan to use for the next year. Excited to join that thread once it's started.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I almost, ALMOST, found a cheapie supermarket RO conditioner to trial as a detangler. Needs: No 'cones, no parabens, no mineral oil, etc.

The pictured one contains a neurotic ( whoops  ) neurotoxic preservative.  Back to considering Trader Joe's Tee Tree conditioner.


----------



## Aggie

MzSwift said:


> This is exactly why I no longer buy from them.
> My regi consists of cheapie products, oils and ayurveda powders but I wanted to do something nice for my mom. So I started buying her large supplies of Hairveda products. She loved them, when they finally arrived. After 3 times, I was tired of how slow the shipping was and had to say goodbye. *A couple of times it took 1.5-2 months to get her stuff!* I went back to mixing her poo and condish for her and buying vatika oil. That's just ridiculous.


Oh my  goodness. Now this I can not deal with. I'll see just how long my order will take and then take it from there. I know for sure that I won't deal with shipments taking this long .


----------



## Coilystep

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I almost, ALMOST, found a cheapie supermarket RO conditioner to trial as a detangler. Needs: No 'cones, no parabens, no mineral oil, etc.
> 
> The pictured one contains a neurotic ( whoops  ) neurotoxic preservative.  Back to considering Trader Joe's Tee Tree conditioner.
> 
> View attachment 418577 View attachment 418579


I’m boycotting all unilever products. I’m purging them from my house slowly but surely. They make a lot of stuff.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Coilystep said:


> I’m boycotting all unilever products. I’m purging them from my house slowly but surely. They make a lot of stuff.



Really, why?

Yes, they DO make a lot of stuff.


----------



## Jade Feria

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I almost, ALMOST, found a cheapie supermarket RO conditioner to trial as a detangler. Needs: No 'cones, no parabens, no mineral oil, etc.
> 
> The pictured one contains a neurotic ( whoops  ) neurotoxic preservative.  Back to considering Trader Joe's Tee Tree conditioner.
> 
> View attachment 418577 View attachment 418579


I have that! Used it just the other day to cowash. Which is the toxic ingredient?


----------



## Jade Feria

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Really, why?
> 
> Yes, they DO make a lot of stuff.


They are the parent company to Dove. And that commercial/ad.


----------



## Coilystep

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Really, why?
> 
> Yes, they DO make a lot of stuff.





Jade Feria said:


> They are the parent company to Dove. And that commercial/ad.


That is exactly why


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Jade Feria said:


> I have that! Used it just the other day to cowash. Which is the toxic ingredient?



The last two. How does the product perform? I just try to be strict, so don't mind me. They may be safe in small percentages. Idk.


----------



## Jade Feria

YvetteWithJoy said:


> The last two. How does the product perform? I just try to be strict, so don't mind me. They may be safe in small percentages. Idk.


Ah ok. I thought so. It works well for me, it's a great detangler.


----------



## MzLady78

I really wanna tell my friend how she can make her wig look more realistic, but there’s no tactful, inoffensive way to start that conversation.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MzLady78 said:


> I really wanna tell my friend how she can make her wig look more realistic, but there’s no tactful, inoffensive way to start that conversation.



"Nice wig, lady!!! Ooooo! I think I can make this wig look _even _better!!!"

"Ooooooo! I just saw this amazing tutorial on how to make a wig look more and more real. Wait! Your wig is great. Perfect!!!!!!!! Stand there: Let me try! First let's take the BEFORE pic for comparison . . . "


----------



## Royalq

MzLady78 said:


> I really wanna tell my friend how she can make her wig look more realistic, but there’s no tactful, inoffensive way to start that conversation.


chile ionno! I have a friend that wears this horrendous curly wig that looks like something an old auntie would wear. She's only like 20. But we are new friends so we not at that comfort level for me to be like "sis, what is going on here??" Its a horrible brown color that does not match her skin tone, its big and messy and just....no. Plus she seems hardheaded and like she would take offense. ANd thats not the first time either. She's got another lacefront that is simply a tragedy.


----------



## MzLady78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> "Nice wig, lady!!! Ooooo! I think I can make this wig look _even _better!!!"
> 
> "Ooooooo! I just saw this amazing tutorial on how to make a wig look more and more real. Wait! Your wig is great. Perfect!!!!!!!! Stand there: Let me try! First let's take the BEFORE pic for comparison . . . "





That’s not too bad. 


Royalq said:


> chile ionno! I have a friend that wears this horrendous curly wig that looks like something an old auntie would wear. She's only like 20. But we are new friends so we not at that comfort level for me to be like "sis, what is going on here??" Its a horrible brown color that does not match her skin tone, its big and messy and just....no. Plus she seems hardheaded and like she would take offense. ANd thats not the first time either. She's got another lacefront that is simply a tragedy.



Yikes! 

It’s actually a really cute wig, aside from the hella obvious part.  Just needs some plucking and some concealer. Oh, and those Scar Away silcone things that someone mentioned in the wig thread. I bought those along with the wig I’m wearing now.  Game. Changer.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MzLady78 said:


> That’s not too bad.
> 
> 
> Yikes!
> 
> It’s actually a really cute wig, aside from the hella obvious part.  Just needs some plucking and some concealer. Oh, and those Scar Away silcone things that someone mentioned in the wig thread. I bought those along with the wig I’m wearing now.  Game. Changer.



How does the Scar Away work? TIA.


----------



## MzLady78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> How does the Scar Away work? TIA.



It helps hide the grid holes in the part, making it more realistic.

If you wanna skip, she talks about them around the 12:00 minute mark.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

When I lose a few lbs and get my hair to WL...

I _*will*_ dance like a fly girl on "In Living Color".

*swings WL hair while doing an upper kick*

This has been a random thought. ..


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I know what i'm going to do when I do my first beaidout (since seven years ago), get a can of auburn color in a can...yes. That use to be my thing back when....*sigh*.

 Good'ole color in a can.

Almost tempted to show my license from 2007 me with auburn hair. Looked like official dye. I had technique when using a spray can.


----------



## Colocha

Trying to decide between a Christmas blow out or Christmas blow out + flat iron.

A little nervous because I'd be using Sabino moisture block as a heat protectant. The company and science say the ingredients will work and I wouldn't go beyond 375-400 but I dunno.

I'm really feeling straight hair.


----------



## Evolving78

Well I went to see a professional today, and was told I need to cut my hair to SL.  That is as far as I’m letting her go. Since we are going into a new year, I wanted to get a better grasp on my hair as well as other things in my life.  I haven’t seen a professional stylist in over 4 years.


----------



## Destiny9109

I'm starting to think this Keracare shampoo is leaving residue on my scalp.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> Well I went to see a professional today, and was told I need to cut my hair to SL.  That is as far as I’m letting her go. Since we are going into a new year, I wanted to get a better grasp on my hair as well as other things in my life.  I haven’t seen a professional stylist in over 4 years.



Aww no!

  We're the real judges.


----------



## Evolving78

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Aww no!
> 
> View attachment 418717  We're the real judges.


I don’t know... I’m suppose to get my hair washed and get whatever treatment is needed, but I’m just not sure.  My hair isn’t straight to give ya’ll a good picture right now, but here is one from Nov 18. I trimmed my hair in this pic, and it has grown since then, but I believe I trimmed it back up to this length again recently.


----------



## imaginary

shortdub78 said:


> View attachment 418719
> I don’t know... I’m suppose to get my hair washed and get whatever treatment is needed, but I’m just not sure.  My hair isn’t straight to give ya’ll a good picture right now, but here is one from Nov 18. I trimmed my hair in this pic, and it has grown since then, but I believe I trimmed it back up to this length again recently.



To my (admittedly untrained) eye, your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Jade Feria

@AdoraAdora24 I wanna see the auburn hair!


Finally got a response from a human at Hairveda. They said to keep the extra shikakai oil, and they will send my missing Vatika frosting tomorrow.


----------



## Jade Feria

shortdub78 said:


> View attachment 418719
> I don’t know... I’m suppose to get my hair washed and get whatever treatment is needed, but I’m just not sure.  My hair isn’t straight to give ya’ll a good picture right now, but here is one from Nov 18. I trimmed my hair in this pic, and it has grown since then, but I believe I trimmed it back up to this length again recently.


Wait, why is she saying you need to cut to SL?? Your hair looks great to me.


----------



## Evolving78

Jade Feria said:


> Wait, why is she saying you need to cut to SL?? Your hair looks great to me.


She really didn’t look at it, I just told her all of the stuff I have done over a 1. 5 years.


----------



## Colocha

Colocha said:


> Trying to decide between a Christmas blow out or Christmas blow out + flat iron.
> 
> A little nervous because I'd be using Sabino moisture block as a heat protectant. The company and science say the ingredients will work and I wouldn't go beyond 375-400 but I dunno.
> 
> I'm really feeling straight hair.


The ingredients in Moisture Block are the same two that heat protect in IC Fantasia Heat Polisher and I've used that before with no issues. Christmas flat iron it is! My hair never comes out straight though, lol.

@shortdub78 I also think your hair looks great.


----------



## Sosoothing

shortdub78 said:


> She really didn’t look at it, I just told her all of the stuff I have done over a 1. 5 years.



I seriously don't think you need to cut it.


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> She really didn’t look at it, I just told her all of the stuff I have done over a 1. 5 years.


Young Metro don’t trust her.


----------



## Evolving78

@Saludable84 @Sosoothing 
@Colocha @Jade Feria 
Do you ladies think I should just get it washed, an a treatment? I was gonna tell her to not even dry me, since I can just go home and roller set myself?


----------



## Sosoothing

shortdub78 said:


> @Saludable84 @Sosoothing
> @Colocha @Jade Feria
> Do you ladies think I should just get it washed, an a treatment? I was gonna tell her to not even dry me, since I can just go home and roller set myself?



What kind of treatment? Protein?


----------



## Evolving78

imaginary said:


> To my (admittedly untrained) eye, your hair is beautiful!


I have some hidden hair loss in the crown area. I have hair sprouting back in that area, and when my hair is flat ironed, it’s easy to cover.  
I have done a lot of things to my hair, but I manage to keep it on my head for the most part.  I deep condition like crazy.  
I bleached my hair last year when I was natural.  Once I decided to go back to a relaxer, I used a demi permanent color, but it didn’t take very well.  I have also switched from lye to no lye.  The last straw was when I used a smoothing system that caused irritation and made my hair fall out in the crown area.  It also left some weird coating.  Since I wash my hair a lot, I was able to get that removed. Oh and I had to get a water filter since the water here was causing major dryness and making my hair porous.  I told her all of this and she was like we need to cut it.  I have never been attached to hair, but I don’t see why I need a drastic  cut?  
I know stylists don’t like to have to deal with and baby somebody else’s mistakes and they like their work to look a certain way.  I’m just not ready.


----------



## Evolving78

Sosoothing said:


> What kind of treatment? Protein?


She didn’t say. She said some kind of treatment! Lol I didn’t get a chance to sit in her chair, I was just talking to her.


----------



## Colocha

@shortdub78 I don't trust her to do anything, to be honest. Who just says 'we need to cut a bunch of your hair' without properly evaluating it? If you are dead set on letting her do it, I would just do the wash and treatment.


----------



## Sosoothing

@shortdub78 
I agree with @Colocha 

Why do You think you need her intervention with your hair care? Especially if all she's doing is washing it. It seems to me you do a good job of caring for you own hair.
No matter what you decide, I just don't think she should cut it. And at least find out what the treatment is if you decide to go.


----------



## Evolving78

Sosoothing said:


> @shortdub78
> I agree with @Colocha
> 
> Why do You think you need her intervention with your hair care? Especially if all she's doing is washing it. It seems to me you do a good job of caring for you own hair.
> No matter what you decide, I just don't think she should cut it. And at least find out what the treatment is if you decide to go.


I guess I was just tired.  And that’s what I would like to know as far as the treatment.  I can get my hands on professional stuff. 
She really helped my hair out years ago.  I went to her faithfully for several years, but I wanted to try different styles. I wanted to start strictly roller set my hair and she didn’t care to do those. But she is so sweet and very professional.  But I know she doesn’t wanna come behind my hair madness.


----------



## Evolving78

Thanks ladies for helping me.. I felt lost.


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> @Saludable84 @Sosoothing
> @Colocha @Jade Feria
> Do you ladies think I should just get it washed, an a treatment? I was gonna tell her to not even dry me, since I can just go home and roller set myself?


I don’t trust her. She rubbed me wrong stating all the hair you had to cut without looking. She got the scissors in her hand but don’t even know what she is cutting. 

For all she know, you could have done all this to your hair and still have a full head of healthy hair. Her assumptions will cause you a setback.


----------



## Evolving78

Saludable84 said:


> I don’t trust her. She rubbed me wrong stating all the hair you had to cut without looking. She got the scissors in her hand but don’t even know what she is cutting.
> 
> For all she know, you could have done all this to your hair and still have a full head of healthy hair. Her assumptions will cause you a setback.


Yeah I won’t chance it! Thank you so much!


----------



## keranikki

shortdub78 said:


> View attachment 418719
> I don’t know... I’m suppose to get my hair washed and get whatever treatment is needed, but I’m just not sure.  My hair isn’t straight to give ya’ll a good picture right now, but here is one from Nov 18. I trimmed my hair in this pic, and it has grown since then, but I believe I trimmed it back up to this length again recently.



I agree with the others, your hair is beautiful and doesn't need a trim.  You know stylists love even, blunt ends.


----------



## krissyhair

AdoraAdora24 said:


> When I lose a few lbs and get my hair to WL...
> 
> I _*will*_ dance like a fly girl on "In Living Color".
> 
> *swings WL hair while doing an upper kick*
> 
> This has been a random thought. ..


----------



## Sharpened

Found another unicorn:


----------



## imaginary

shortdub78 said:


> I have some hidden hair loss in the crown area. I have hair sprouting back in that area, and when my hair is flat ironed, it’s easy to cover.
> I have done a lot of things to my hair, but I manage to keep it on my head for the most part.  I deep condition like crazy.
> I bleached my hair last year when I was natural.  Once I decided to go back to a relaxer, I used a demi permanent color, but it didn’t take very well.  I have also switched from lye to no lye.  The last straw was when I used a smoothing system that caused irritation and made my hair fall out in the crown area.  It also left some weird coating.  Since I wash my hair a lot, I was able to get that removed. Oh and I had to get a water filter since the water here was causing major dryness and making my hair porous.  I told her all of this and she was like we need to cut it.  I have never been attached to hair, but I don’t see why I need a drastic  cut?
> I know stylists don’t like to have to deal with and baby somebody else’s mistakes and they like their work to look a certain way.  I’m just not ready.



This sounds more like you have to baby PARTS of your hair. I don't see why you'd need to trouble the rest of your hair just yet. Maybe do some reparative treatments like olaplex and protein and then reevaluate in 2 months? If you really need t do a cut then that would be plenty obvious within that timeframe.


----------



## Evolving78

imaginary said:


> This sounds more like you have to baby PARTS of your hair. I don't see why you'd need to trouble the rest of your hair just yet. Maybe do some reparative treatments like olaplex and protein and then reevaluate in 2 months? If you really need t do a cut then that would be plenty obvious within that timeframe.


I agree! I will look into getting a hold of Olaplex.


----------



## Evolving78

I bought some Mane and Tail products several days ago, out of desperation. I wonder if I should just return them? I will keep the carrot oil Creme.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> Found another unicorn:


Good Lord!! That is some gorgeous hair. I was looking at this last night.

It's everything: Long, healthy, thick, woolly, fluffy... just everything I'd want in a head of hair.

She is beautiful.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> She really didn’t look at it, I just told her all of the stuff I have done over a 1. 5 years.


She didn't look?

DONT DO IT. To us your hair looks good.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need Ulta to start their liter sale ASAP.


----------



## KinksAndInk

This mail carrier almost got karate chopped. Was trying to slide off my street with 3 packages for me in her van. No ma'am. Do you not realize I will jump in my car and chase you down? Talking bout "I knocked". Yeah you did. Empty handed for 2.2 seconds. 

With all that being said, got my hair from Sams beauty and my order from SSI that they kept playing around with.


----------



## Evolving78

AdoraAdora24 said:


> She didn't look?
> 
> DONT DO IT. To us your hair looks good.


Yeah I’m gonna figure it out on my own and just keep babying my hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Found another unicorn:



That video demo was fantastic!

Does anyone know what was going on with her final twisting method? It looked like there was a circle of hair or a circular band on the end that she was looping hair through, right? Or was I just looking at it wrong?


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> That video demo was fantastic!
> 
> Does anyone know what was going on with her final twisting method? It looked like there was a circle of hair or a circular band on the end that she was looping hair through, right? Or was I just looking at it wrong?


She does the banding method to stretch her hair.


----------



## Jade Feria

@shortdub78 I agree with the others. You already know what to do!


----------



## Jade Feria

I wonder what would happen if I added MSM to all my hair products....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Jade Feria said:


> I wonder what would happen if I added MSM to all my hair products....



Wow, weird that you posted this just now! I was just reading about this and am considering scooping out some RO conditioner and adding some MSM to test it on a small section of my "undercarriage" hair. I believe I would first create an MSM paste by mixing it with a little water, then add it to the RO conditioner and mix it well to distribute it well.


----------



## Jade Feria

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow, weird that you posted this just now! I was just reading about this and am considering scooping out some RO conditioner and adding some MSM to test it on a small section of my "undercarriage" hair. I believe I would first create an MSM paste by mixing it with a little water, then add it to the RO conditioner and mix it well to distribute it well.


Great minds think alike! I was thinking of doing EXACTLY the same thing!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I miss when this forum had an app.


----------



## Saludable84

KinksAndInk said:


> I miss when this forum had an app.


That was life for me.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Saludable84 said:


> That was life for me.


I think our combined 6.50s should've given us a say.


----------



## NappyNelle

My hair better look good today.


----------



## Daina

@YvetteWithJoy, @Jade Feria, I use MSM every time I deep condition and love it! Haven't had any issues.


----------



## charmtreese

AdoraAdora24 said:


> In real life I would love to do an "Adora's Routine Challenge".
> 
> .Use activator
> .Use grease to seal ends,
> .No straightening,
> .No flat ironing,
> .100% of the time protective style
> .No Manipulation.
> .DC Bi-weekly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... LOL



That's basically my regimen too...The only difference is I don't use juice, I use A liquid moisturizer by mane choice. Oh, and I do low manipulation (small twist) instead of 100% protective styling.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying to justify another KindredButters order. I need to see what's in my stash then go from there. I think I could use another green tea DC and the leave in.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@PJaye and @IDareT'sHair, Hi ladies! Do any of the cleaning conditioners you both use lather? If so, which ones? Thank you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Daina said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, @Jade Feria, I use MSM every time I deep condition and love it! Haven't had any issues.



TFS!

What is the effect of it on your hair?

TIA!


----------



## faithVA

After I straighten my hair I never know what to do with it.


----------



## PJaye

trueheartofgold said:


> @PJaye and @IDareT'sHair, Hi ladies! Do any of the cleaning conditioners you both use lather? If so, which ones? Thank you!




No, the ones I use don't lather and I prefer it that way (for me, lather = stripped and tangled).  The only cleanser I can recall that has a lather is the CRN Ginger Rinse, but be careful with that one because it's Defcon 2 with respect to stripping.  If you want mild cleansing with a lather, try Silk Dreams Go Moist Shampoo, African Pride Shea Butter Shampoo or Profectiv Neutralizing Mousse.  While they're not cleansing conditioners, they will clean the hair and leave it soft and moist.  OK, that was an unnecessarily long-winded reply, so I'll stop now.


----------



## trueheartofgold

PJaye said:


> No, the ones I use don't lather and I prefer it that way (for me, lather = stripped and tangled).  The only cleanser I can recall that has a lather is the CRN Ginger Rinse, but be careful with that one because it's Defcon 2 with respect to stripping.  If you want mild cleansing with a lather, try Silk Dreams Go Moist Shampoo, African Pride Shea Butter Shampoo or Profectiv Neutralizing Mousse.  While they're not cleansing conditioners, they will clean the hair and leave it soft, moist hair.  OK, that was an unnecessarily long-winded reply, so I'll stop now.



Thanks so much for replying @PJaye! That CRN Sweet Ginger stripped and tangled the living daylights out of my hair! I’ll try those you recommend. Thanks again!


----------



## PJaye

trueheartofgold said:


> Thanks so much for replying @PJaye! That CRN Sweet Ginger stripped and tangled the living daylights out of my hair! I’ll try those you recommend. Thanks again!



Anytime; I'm glad I could help.  FWIW, the Profectiv Mousse is a magical unicorn.


----------



## Harina

Should I believe Crissle when she says Form products are incredible?


----------



## Coilystep

Harina said:


> Should I believe Crissle when she says Form products are incredible?


I don’t know why but their marketing bugs me. I have formed an unreasonable dislike for them.


----------



## keranikki

KinksAndInk said:


> I miss when this forum had an app.



Yes ma'am!  I miss it too!  I lived on the app.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

She gets so hype about the juiciness-factor of her twist out. It's cute! LOL.

 Maybe _I_ need to try mousse over cream.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

This is the least overwhelmed I have EVER been about my natural hair. My hair is starting to "run my life" less. This just now hit.  



Thank you for all of the help and encouragement. Wow. I almost can't believe I'm here at this stage.  So very grateful.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

My mama called me an old lady yesterday after she seen my daily vitamins.  Oddly enough since beginning them; I feel awesome and better then I've felt in years. My energy is up and my skin/hair appears to be flourishing. If this is what being an old lady feels like then sign me up sugar **flips flourishing hair** .


----------



## Evolving78

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My mama called me an old lady yesterday after she seen my daily vitamins.  Oddly enough since beginning them; I feel awesome and better then I've felt in years. My energy is up and my skin/hair appears to be flourishing. If this is what being an old lady feels like then sign me up sugar **flips flourishing hair** .


where have you been?!?? Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@trueheartofgold
Sorry Sis - I just saw this.  Like @PJaye I prefer mine not to lather, but to cleanse without stripping.

There are a lot of great ones out there that will do a great job without stripping.  Hairveda Amla Cleanse is a good one.

Here are some I really like (in no particular order):
Hairveda Amla Cleanse
Hydroquench Systems
Curl Junkie Daily Fix
Annabelle's Perfect Blends
JMonique's Coconut Cowash
KeraVada HydroMax
Alikay Naturals Coconut Cleanse Me
Deva Curl No Poo
Bel Nouvo Mint Detox Cleanser

ETA:  I just bought Oyin's Ginger Mint Cleansing Conditioner - have not tried it yet tho'.


----------



## Lissa0821

Sitting under my steamer today and it's it as uncomfortable as it use to be. My relaxer hair was thin so it felt like my scalp was on fire. My natural hair is so much thicker so I am sitting pretty with my Joico Moisture balm mixed with honey right now.


----------



## trueheartofgold

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trueheartofgold
> Sorry Sis - I just saw this.  Like @PJaye I prefer mine not to lather, but to cleanse without stripping.
> 
> There are a lot of great ones out there that will do a great job without stripping.  Hairveda Amla Cleanse is a good one.
> 
> Here are some I really like (in no particular order):
> Hairveda Amla Cleanse
> Hydroquench Systems
> Curl Junkie Daily Fix
> Annabelle's Perfect Blends
> JMonique's Coconut Cowash
> KeraVada HydroMax
> Alikay Naturals Coconut Cleanse Me
> Deva Curl No Poo
> Bel Nouvo Mint Detox Cleanser
> 
> ETA:  I just bought Oyin's Ginger Mint Cleansing Conditioner - have not tried it yet tho'.



Thanks so much for responding and the recommendations!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

shortdub78 said:


> I don’t like this ordering mess! I just wanna wash my hair! This is why I
> 
> where have you been?!?? Lol



Caught up in work and life. How have you been?


----------



## Evolving78

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Caught up in work and life. How have you been?


Trying to keep my hair on my head! Lol I’m glad you are still around!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

shortdub78 said:


> Trying to keep my hair on my head! Lol I’m glad you are still around!


Girl me too ! I'm shocked its doing as well as it is. I barely do anything anymore. I'm stepping it up though.....hopefully . Thanks girl, I'm glad to be back.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

12% off 22Century products Code: J3729801 if anyone wants to show her some love by making a purchase. At the moment I have nothing to purchase.


----------



## victory777

AdoraAdora24 said:


> 12% off 22Century products Code: J3729801 if anyone wants to show her some love by making a purchase. At the moment I have nothing to purchase.


 Thanks for sharing !!!

ETA: She is sold out on the shampoo bar; Her website states she has backorders and will restock on Friday on some items and on Jan 5th for others.


----------



## GettingKinky

I know in my brain that these heat damaged strands I just found can't be made curly again, but somehow my heart is still holding out hope that a protein conditioner will fix it.


----------



## Honey Bee

My crown is like Christina Milian's sartorial choices: "can't get right".


----------



## GettingKinky

Does heat damage make your hair feel silky smooth? The parts of my hair that are still straight feel like they've been flat ironed even though I air dried my hair.


----------



## faithVA

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Caught up in work and life. How have you been?


Missed you. Glad to see you around


----------



## Harina

White/latina girls still flipping their hair at me. Will that ever stop? I'm getting a little too old for this ****.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

faithVA said:


> Missed you. Glad to see you around


 Thanks sis! Miss you'll too


----------



## Evolving78

Harina said:


> White/latina girls still flipping their hair at me. Will that ever stop? I'm getting a little too old for this ****.


I flipped my hair yesterday and this yt chick gave me the side eye! Lol I’m going to be a hair flipping fool this coming year! Lol


----------



## Alma Petra

Why would they give us the side eye? I would flip my fro at them anytime if it becomes long enough to flip.


----------



## Sharpened

Yeah, I feel myself getting hair-lazy. Time for twists, covers, and relax for a week.


----------



## Tangles

There are so many challenges I want to join but I'm never consistent and always end up doing something different


----------



## Alma Petra

Tangles said:


> There are so many challenges I want to join but I'm never consistent and always end up doing something different


They are going to be starting a consistency challenge for folks like us hehe


----------



## beingofserenity

I tried the wet bunning life, dry bunning life for two weeks.

I just prefer to blow dry my hair. It doesn't take that long. I showered, shampooed/conditioned, blow dried, styled hair, got dressed, applied make-up and was out the door in a little less than an hour this morning.  

I can do this twice a week. 

Hair is soft, fluffy and I use wayyy less product.

But wet bunning will still be an option if I need to.


----------



## Tangles

Alma Petra said:


> They are going to be starting a consistency challenge for folks like us hehe


Thanks, I had forgotten about that one, I might give it go.


----------



## imaginary

A super random thought: if those thermal relaxers and wave nouveau/curly perms have basically the same active ingredients, why can't you just use the curly perms to straighten? Like why not just use the same technique as with the japanese straightening but just with a different brand of products? 

I wish hair research was easier to find and read up on.


----------



## curlyTisME

I need to go to Ulta this afternoon and pick up some deep treatments and a good leave in product that can be used on wet hair. Now that I am back rocking a TWA, I need as much moisture as possible.


----------



## Sharpened

Took a break from supplements (except MSM) for three weeks. The shedding spiked up, ugh. I hate the aging process...


----------



## fifi134

Getting these crochet twists put in on Saturday for a twist out a la MyNaturalSistas:







Said I wasn't gonna use braids/twists for growing my hair out, but I lied . I'm tired of looking at and dealing with my hair, so I'm hiding it until I get bored (aka, all winter). I've had long hair all of my life, hitting MBL-ish at my longest as an 8.5 year natural. While short hair looks good on me, I recognize I am comfortable and look my best with long hair. And it is way less maintenance imo, than my twa.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Tangles said:


> There are so many challenges I want to join but I'm never consistent and always end up doing something different



Me, too. I'm refraining this year, but I need to be in several more. I won't be consistent, though, especially if I join too many, so I'm just going to join a few in each life category and lurk in the rest.


----------



## Tangles

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Me, too. I'm refraining this year, but I need to be in several more. I won't be consistent, though, especially if I join too many, so I'm just going to join a few in each life category and lurk in the rest.


I counted 3 hair challenges for you so far and you want more I would be sitting in the corner paralyzed  looking crazy if I joined that many challenges.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Tangles said:


> I counted 3 hair challenges for you so far and you want more I would be sitting in the corner paralyzed  looking crazy if I joined that many challenges.





I'm doing MBL . . . that's just doing what I would be anyway, but snapping a photo.

I'm doing 2 Inches in 4 Months: Same! Lol!

I'm hosting an ayurvedic challenge: That will take a little time. But as a participant, I'm just chatting: "Here's what's in my oil this time." Or, "I just did a scalp massage." It's a purposely low-pressure, chill thread.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Tangles said:


> I counted 3 hair challenges for you so far and you want more I would be sitting in the corner paralyzed  looking crazy if I joined that many challenges.



I forgot to explain myself: What I was meaning was that I feel I need to be in the Ends Care challenge, for ONE example, but I don't think I would be consistent. I should not have said I need "more." Lol. You're right.


----------



## Tangles

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I forgot to explain myself: What I was meaning was that I feel I need to be in the Ends Care challenge, for ONE example, but I don't think I would be consistent. I should not have said I need "more." Lol. You're right.


No problem.  I probably need to just join the wig challenge and then when you start the 'Be consistent Challenge', I'll pledge to be consistent with the wig challenge   No pressure though.


----------



## OriginalBeauty

I had the perm dream last night, and I'm about ready to throw in the natural towel after 12 years. I'm tired of all of the knots and breakage.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Tangles said:


> No problem.  I probably need to just join the wig challenge and then when you start the 'Be consistent Challenge', I'll pledge to be consistent with the wig challenge   No pressure though.



Yeah. I totally feel you. But I just came up with the idea. Someone else is hosting if the idea of it can come together.

I'm accidentally hosting a fitness thread, so I'm at my limits.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OriginalBeauty said:


> I had the perm dream last night, and I'm about ready to throw in the natural towel after 12 years. I'm tired of all of the knots and breakage.


I AM SORRY THAT YOU FEEL LIKE THIS...

 but before you throw in the towel...

"one" Did you try curl activators yet?

"Two" Did you try grease yet?

"Three" Did you try grease and curl activator together yet?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

It is confirmed.  The Lord has a sense of humor.

I've been using Edge Pledge Booster from Pure One Beauty.  The stuff works.  So this morning, I'm in the mirror admiring the growth of my edges and why do I see all these little gray hairs coming in?!!  Um, nope!  I guess next time I need to specify that I want *black* hair to grow in my edges.  It's ok, at least I have hair.  A bunch of tiny gray ones but it's hair.


----------



## PJaye

Earlier, I saw a vending machine that dispenses hair extensions.  I stared at it in complete disbelief for a full 5 minutes.  My mind has been blown.


----------



## Honey Bee

PJaye said:


> Earlier, I saw *a vending machine that dispenses hair extensions.  *I stared at it in complete disbelief for a full 5 minutes.  My mind has been blown.


----------



## beingofserenity

Trying the tgin mask..


----------



## faithVA

beingofserenity said:


> I tried the wet bunning life, dry bunning life for two weeks.
> 
> I just prefer to blow dry my hair. It doesn't take that long. I showered, shampooed/conditioned, blow dried, styled hair, got dressed, applied make-up and was out the door in a little less than an hour this morning.
> 
> I can do this twice a week.
> 
> Hair is soft, fluffy and I use wayyy less product.
> 
> But wet bunning will still be an option if I need to.


How did you style your hair?


----------



## ms.blue

My hair looked like crap from my last wash day which was just two days ago that I had to re wash.  I'm also starting manetabolism tomorrow...hope this stuff won't mess my face too much.


----------



## shasha8685

Thank goodness for pineappling b/c I was not about that re-braid for a braid out life.


----------



## OriginalBeauty

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I AM SORRY THAT YOU FEEL LIKE THIS...
> 
> but before you throw in the towel...
> 
> "one" Did you try curl activators yet?
> 
> "Two" Did you try grease yet?
> 
> "Three" Did you try grease and curl activator together yet?



I tried number three for some time now.  I decided to thermally straighten it for a change for now. I'm chillin with twists for now until I take them down.

Thank you!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OriginalBeauty said:


> I tried number three for some time now.  I decided to thermally straighten it for a change for now. I'm chillin with twists for now until I take them down.
> 
> Thank you!!!


Thank you! Glad to hear that you tried it! I love that combination. Well I hope the thermo straighten works out really well for you!


----------



## GGsKin

My hair is so dirty, dry and tangled that I want to snap my fingers and have wash day be over already. I've been procrastinating for several hours when I could've been pre-pooing smh.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

My hair NEEDS to be clarified, but I have no time to deep condition. I don’t like the thought of clarifying without deep conditioning.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Honey Bee

Soaring Eagle said:


> My hair NEEDS to be clarified, but I have no time to deep condition. I don’t like the thought of clarifying without deep conditioning.  Decisions, decisions.


DC for a shorter time, but use heat?


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Honey Bee said:


> DC for a shorter time, but use heat?


Thanks for the suggestion. Currently under my soft hood dryer with the Mane Choice Green Tea DC. Will DC for 10-15 mins.


----------



## nerdography

I tried using KCKT as a leave in  I'm not sure how I feel.

On one hand it gives me great definition, even three days later my hair is still defined with very little frizz. But, on the other hand my curls are stiff, and I don't like stiff curls. When I washed on Sunday I used Redken One, KCKT, and It's a 10 daily conditioner. I think next time I'll put the It's a 10 on first and then KCKT to see if I get the definition without the crunch. 

I wonder how KCKT would interact with Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls


----------



## Tangles

I wish I could do the Curly-proverbz method but I don't want my gray hair dyed or stained with the henna and other powders.  Before I stopped dyeing my hair I used henna, amla and others religiously but now.


----------



## Honey Bee

Soaring Eagle said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Currently under my soft hood dryer with the Mane Choice Green Tea DC. Will DC for 10-15 mins.


How'd it go?

@Tangles, What about cassia?


----------



## Honey Bee

Forgive me, Idk where else to put this but....

why is somebody playing 'Hell to the naw, naw' outside my window right now?!?!? Omg, I'm wheezing! 

I love Harlem. I really do.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Honey Bee said:


> Forgive me, Idk where else to put this but....
> 
> why is somebody playing 'Hell to the naw, naw' outside my window right now?!?!? Omg, I'm wheezing!
> 
> I love Harlem. I really do.


----------



## Tangles

Honey Bee said:


> How'd it go?
> 
> @Tangles, What about cassia?


I've never used it but I have thought about it.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I used the Hairveda Shakaikai Oil today, and I am really impressed by it. My strands felt so smoothe after applying. It also gave me a good amount of slip. Wow.

Also, I have heard so many good things about the scent of Vatika Frosting that I wasn’t expecting the Shakaikai oil to smell so good as well. This might just be my staple sealing oil under the Mane Choice Hair dressing.

Another thought: I did a length check today. I really needed to see where my last trim (more like a cut. SMH) left me. I really need to reevaluate my trimming method. A few months ago and I had a few strands that grazed BSL, now I’m like 3-4 inches above BSL. The bright side: My ends look good.


----------



## krissyhair

GettingKinky said:


> Does heat damage make your hair feel silky smooth? The parts of my hair that are still straight feel like they've been flat ironed even though I air dried my hair.


The only thing heat damage does for me is chew up my ends.


----------



## Tangles

Honey Bee said:


> How'd it go?
> 
> @Tangles, What about cassia?


After further investigation, I found that for gray hair cassia leaves a yellowish stain which is the reason blondes can use it .


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I’ve been thinking: If I can’t trim my hair in its natural state without getting overzealous, I’ll just stick to search and destroys. I shouldn’t even need to trim my hair as often as I do anyways. Reasons:
1. I don’t even wear my hair out
2. Finger detangling is my only detangling method
3. I moisturize and seal heavily with Shea Butter
4. I have never used direct heat
5. I’ve been bagging almost everyday since December 2016 (hair rarely ever gets dry and brittle)
6. Tangled ends that I faced before are little to none, due to the reasons above.

My only stints with breakage are due to my hair being so fine, in addition to forgetting to use protein (fixing this in 2018).
Conclusion: Wear and tear on my strands mostly only occur on wash day. Trimming isn’t helping me on my growth journey, at least not the way I’m doing it.


----------



## spacetygrss

I don't know if it's the CP oil, Xcel 21, being consistent with my hair vitamins or  some combination of the above, but my baby hairs are long and thick as heck. I already have a pretty thick hair line. Now the hairs are growing longer. No complaints here. I just feel like slicking it down and giving myself one of those hood names like " Baby hair Tygrss."


----------



## keranikki

As much as I shed, I’m surprised I’m not bald. (Knock on wood)


----------



## Jade Feria

Honey Bee said:


> Forgive me, Idk where else to put this but....
> 
> why is somebody playing 'Hell to the naw, naw' outside my window right now?!?!? Omg, I'm wheezing!
> 
> I love Harlem. I really do.


LMAO!! I miss living up there! I'm in Queens now.


----------



## Jade Feria

I wanted to do an ApHogee 2-Step today...but now I'm thinking I don't really need it...


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I was reading through some old forums and began to notice how many ladies wash their hair while in the shower.  Tried it once, had shampoo and conditioner running into areas I didn't need shampooed and conditioned and decided, Never Again!

Doesn't washing your hair in the shower increase your time by 30 minutes?  Is there an easier shower method than the method I tried years ago or did I just do it wrong?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

What happened?


----------



## GGsKin

In the past few weeks I've noticed some midshaft/ bubble splits towards the lower portion of some strands. Initially my reaction was whaaa! how the...but I don't even use heat...Then I checked myself because I guess even when you don't comb often, you can't avoid wear and tear of every single strand.

I randomly trimmed my 'conditoner' twists last night. I need to be patient with my ends if I'm gonna give these lead hairs a chance but I don't want to ignore the damage I've seen.

Now I have the urge to have a proper trim on straight hair but little desire to straighten it, and even less desire to wear straight hair atm.


----------



## fifi134

I'm so indecisive! I don't think I'm getting my crochet twists anymore. Imma just call it a day and grow my hair out while it's out, and just super baby it. 

I've been hitting the gym more frequently and I'm a person that needs to wash my hair often. I don't wanna be battling every week between style preservation and the health and cleanliness of my scalp. I need my hair to hurry up and grow


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> I was reading through some old forums and began to notice how many ladies wash their hair while in the shower.  Tried it once, had shampoo and conditioner running into areas I didn't need shampooed and conditioned and decided, Never Again!
> 
> Doesn't washing your hair in the shower increase your time by 30 minutes?  Is there an easier shower method than the method I tried years ago or did I just do it wrong?


I don’t know. I shampoo, rinse, wash up, get out apply and deep condition, get back in, rinse, apply rinse out, wash/exfoliate/shave, rinse my hair, rinse my body. I’m not in there long. I’m an in and out person, plus I’m not trying to run out of hot water! Lol 
You could wear a swimming suit on wash day?


----------



## Coilystep

Bad&Bougee said:


> I was reading through some old forums and began to notice how many ladies wash their hair while in the shower.  Tried it once, had shampoo and conditioner running into areas I didn't need shampooed and conditioned and decided, Never Again!
> 
> Doesn't washing your hair in the shower increase your time by 30 minutes?  Is there an easier shower method than the method I tried years ago or did I just do it wrong?


I wash/do my hair in the shower with no problems. I do my hair first then my body. I don't time my self but I would estimate 30 minutes.


----------



## krissyhair

spacetygrss said:


> I don't know if it's the CP oil, Xcel 21, being consistent with my hair vitamins or  some combination of the above, but my baby hairs are long and thick as heck. I already have a pretty thick hair line. Now the hairs are growing longer. No complaints here. I just feel like slicking it down and giving myself one of those hood names like " Baby hair Tygrss."


I like "slayer of edges."


----------



## Saludable84

Bad&Bougee said:


> I was reading through some old forums and began to notice how many ladies wash their hair while in the shower.  Tried it once, had shampoo and conditioner running into areas I didn't need shampooed and conditioned and decided, Never Again!
> 
> Doesn't washing your hair in the shower increase your time by 30 minutes?  Is there an easier shower method than the method I tried years ago or did I just do it wrong?



I wash and condition in the shower. I don’t have issues. The pressure at my kitchen sink is lower than my shower, so it would take longer at the sink. Also, I hate the bending over. I also manage to miss areas in regards to actual washing and rinsing both shampoo and conditioner. Washing and applying conditioner take about 30 minutes in the shower, but would take longer if I washed in the sink.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bad&Bougee said:


> I was reading through some old forums and began to notice how many ladies wash their hair while in the shower.  Tried it once, had shampoo and conditioner running into areas I didn't need shampooed and conditioned and decided, Never Again!
> 
> Doesn't washing your hair in the shower increase your time by 30 minutes?  Is there an easier shower method than the method I tried years ago or did I just do it wrong?



I wash in the shower. I prepoo for 20 minutes before I get in. Then I shampoo, apply conditioner, detangle with the conditioner in, wash my body, rinse the conditioner and get out. I spend less than 20 minutes in the shower. Probably closer to 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Jade Feria

Trimmed my hair today. My ends were looking scraggly.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Bad&Bougee said:


> I was reading through some old forums and began to notice how many ladies wash their hair while in the shower.  Tried it once, had shampoo and conditioner running into areas I didn't need shampooed and conditioned and decided, Never Again!
> 
> Doesn't washing your hair in the shower increase your time by 30 minutes?  Is there an easier shower method than the method I tried years ago or did I just do it wrong?


I start wash day at the sink. I detangle and rinse my dc in the shower. What I don’t understand is people that shower then wash their hair or shower while they dc then rinse and jump out the shower. Grosses me out. My lady parts don’t need to be deep conditioned. I decided to cowash at the end of a shower one day and ended up showering all over again. It just felt wrong.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I should’ve started wash day hours ago...I don’t think I’ll get my first install of faux locs done tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA

Bad&Bougee said:


> I was reading through some old forums and began to notice how many ladies wash their hair while in the shower.  Tried it once, had shampoo and conditioner running into areas I didn't need shampooed and conditioned and decided, Never Again!
> 
> Doesn't washing your hair in the shower increase your time by 30 minutes?  Is there an easier shower method than the method I tried years ago or did I just do it wrong?



Shampooing in the shower is definitely faster for me. My hair also turns out better because the water helps it to lay flatter. When I wash it in the sink , I'm having to pull my hair up versus down. In the shower I get a better volume of water and I feel like my hair gets more moisturized.

I'm not sure about the shampoo and conditioner running into places  Most of my shampoo is natural so if it runs anywhere it isn't that big of a deal. I'm going to shower while I'm in there anyway. Shampoo is just another version of soap.

Maybe you need to try it again and see how goes.

Sometimes I hate jumping in and out of the shower but I have a convenient cover up I use so I'm not getting dressed between steps. That makes it easier. I don't really like bending over the sink and sometimes it's hard to get my big head under the faucet. If it is super cold in the house I may shampoo in the sink.


----------



## faithVA

My hair is so soft. Every time I touch it I wonder whose hair it is


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

faithVA said:


> My hair is so soft. Every time I touch it I wonder whose hair it is



What's the reason?


----------



## faithVA

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What's the reason?



I really don't know. Maybe it is just getting healthier and it isn't so dry


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I went to a hair dresser today for the first time. One of my clients and her daughter both have very healthy natural hair (that they wear straightened), and it looks great. I decided to take a gamble and go to her for my year's end blow dry, flat iron, and trim.



I am happy to report that she was awesome!!! Only ONE PASS -- ONE PASS. She trimmed as little as she could. She got me in and out.

Now, I did arrive with my hair super detangled, twisted up, saturated with a balancing DC.  But she did NOT rip through my hair. She combed from the bottom up, and she asked me what I wanted each step of the way.



I don't know what to say.  Those are tears of joy.


----------



## faithVA

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I went to a hair dresser today for the first time. One of my clients and her daughter both have very healthy natural hair (that they wear straightened), and it looks great. I decided to take a gamble and go to her for my year's end blow dry, flat iron, and trim.
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to report that she was awesome!!! Only ONE PASS -- ONE PASS. She trimmed as little as she could. She got me in and out.
> 
> Now, I did arrive with my hair super detangled, twisted up, saturated with a balancing DC.  But she did NOT rip through my hair. She combed from the bottom up, and she asked me what I wanted each step of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to say.  Those are tears of joy.


 I'm glad you had a great experience. Now you know we need some pictures. Which thread are they in?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

faithVA said:


> I'm glad you had a great experience. Now you know we need some pictures. Which thread are they in?



Yay, thanks!

I'm trying to upload them and having a bit of trouble.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

faithVA said:


> I'm glad you had a great experience. Now you know we need some pictures. Which thread are they in?



Here's one challenge where I was able to upload photos: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-jan-2018-to-april-2018.828575/#post-24426733


----------



## faithVA

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here's one challenge where I was able to upload photos: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-jan-2018-to-april-2018.828575/#post-24426733



It looks really good. I saw how you snuck it in that challenge. You know I wouldn't go back and look at old post  You trying to hide that hair over here in the Random thread. Girl, you betta go show that lovely hair in all of those threads and let ladies ooh and ahh.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

faithVA said:


> It looks really good. I saw how you snuck it in that challenge. You know I wouldn't go back and look at old post  You trying to hide that hair over here in the Random thread. Girl, you betta go show that lovely hair in all of those threads and let ladies ooh and ahh.



Thanks, @faithVA. You are so encouraging. It's shorter than I've been thinking it is all these months.  But no complaints. I'm so grateful to have a trim and be starting off the new year with a good foundation.


----------



## faithVA

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, @faithVA. You are so encouraging. It's shorter than I've been thinking it is all these months.  But no complaints. I'm so grateful to have a trim and be starting off the new year with a good foundation.



Aw, you are welcome. I'm just speaking the truth. 

You did get a trim, so maybe it was that long before the trim. I'm thinking before the trim you were between BSB and BSL. Now you are between APL and BSB. How long did you think it was? 

It won't take you long to get back to where you were.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@YvetteWithJoy you and your hair are beautiful! Long and healthy!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

faithVA said:


> Aw, you are welcome. I'm just speaking the truth.
> 
> You did get a trim, so maybe it was that long before the trim. I'm thinking before the trim you were between BSB and BSL. Now you are between APL and BSB. How long did you think it was?
> 
> It won't take you long to get back to where you were.



Thanks.

Yup: I thought I was BSL for sure. Perhaps it was just the thin parts that were -- the parts that got trimmed. As long as I only need 3 twists on each half to completely twist up my hair, I'm alright. I used to have to install at least 4. It's funny how much faster wash day fares in 6 versus 8 twists.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy you and your hair are beautiful! Long and healthy!



Aw, thanks so much, lady. It's almost back to my length during my relaxer days. It's nice.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

How much DC is everyone using per deep conditioning session?

I use about 3 tablespoons (my hair is a little past APL, I believe). The hair stylist today almost FAINTED when I said that. She said I don't even need 1 tablespoon for my whole head of hair. How, Sway? I'm okay with that, especially since it would mean purchasing many less jars of DC. But, for real, how? I guess I'm applying to too much? I apply it like a relaxer.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I went to a hair dresser today for the first time. One of my clients and her daughter both have very healthy natural hair (that they wear straightened), and it looks great. I decided to take a gamble and go to her for my year's end blow dry, flat iron, and trim.
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to report that she was awesome!!! Only ONE PASS -- ONE PASS. She trimmed as little as she could. She got me in and out.
> 
> Now, I did arrive with my hair super detangled, twisted up, saturated with a balancing DC.  But she did NOT rip through my hair. She combed from the bottom up, and she asked me what I wanted each step of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to say.  Those are tears of joy.




Very pretty!  She did a really good job.


----------



## PJaye

YvetteWithJoy said:


> How much DC is everyone using per deep conditioning session?
> 
> I use about 3 TBS (my hair is a little past APL, I believe). The hair stylist today almost FAINTED when I said that. She said I don't even need 1 TBS for my whole. How, Sway? I'm okay with that, especially since it would mean purchasing many less jars of DC. But, for real, how? I guess I'm applying to much? I apply it like a relaxer.



3 tablespoons?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

faithVA said:


> Shampooing in the shower is definitely faster for me. My hair also turns out better because the water helps it to lay flatter. When I wash it in the sink , I'm having to pull my hair up versus down. In the shower I get a better volume of water and I feel like my hair gets more moisturized.
> 
> I'm not sure about the shampoo and conditioner running into places  Most of my shampoo is natural so if it runs anywhere it isn't that big of a deal. I'm going to shower while I'm in there anyway. Shampoo is just another version of soap.
> 
> Maybe you need to try it again and see how goes.
> 
> Sometimes I hate jumping in and out of the shower but I have a convenient cover up I use so I'm not getting dressed between steps. That makes it easier. I don't really like bending over the sink and sometimes it's hard to get my big head under the faucet. If it is super cold in the house I may shampoo in the sink.



Shampooing in the shower would be more ideal for me.  Today, I noticed that when I kept my hair straight as I shampooed, I didn't have any tangles.  Shampooing in the shower would force me to keep my hair straight.  

Years ago when I tried to shampoo and condition in the shower my products were not all natural like they are now so I might fair better at my next attempt.  

Thank you for the good info.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

@YvetteWithJoy  Gorgeous hair you have there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

KinksAndInk said:


> I start wash day at the sink. I detangle and rinse my dc in the shower. What I don’t understand is people that shower then wash their hair or shower while they dc then rinse and jump out the shower. Grosses me out. My lady parts don’t need to be deep conditioned. I decided to cowash at the end of a shower one day and ended up showering all over again. It just felt wrong.



Yep that was me too.  I ended up taking 2 showers because the products made me feel icky.  I might just shampoo in the shower and DC at the sink.  My DC is a two step process that would probably take way too long if I did it in the shower.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

GettingKinky said:


> I wash in the shower. I prepoo for 20 minutes before I get in. Then I shampoo, apply conditioner, detangle with the conditioner in, wash my body, rinse the conditioner and get out. I spend less than 20 minutes in the shower. Probably closer to 10-15 minutes.



That's some pretty good time!!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Saludable84 said:


> I wash and condition in the shower. I don’t have issues. The pressure at my kitchen sink is lower than my shower, so it would take longer at the sink. Also, I hate the bending over. I also manage to miss areas in regards to actual washing and rinsing both shampoo and conditioner. Washing and applying conditioner take about 30 minutes in the shower, but would take longer if I washed in the sink.



Bending over is a killer on the back!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> I don’t know. I shampoo, rinse, wash up, get out apply and deep condition, get back in, rinse, apply rinse out, wash/exfoliate/shave, rinse my hair, rinse my body. I’m not in there long. I’m an in and out person, plus I’m not trying to run out of hot water! Lol
> You could wear a swimming suit on wash day?



Thanks @shortdub78, I think I will wear something to protect my lady parts until I get the hang of it.  I really want to try shampooing in the shower and build to conditioning.  My showers are already 15 to 30 minutes (30 if Pandora is playing all my jams) so I will need to get a timer and keep it short.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> How much DC is everyone using per deep conditioning session?
> 
> I use about 3 TBS (my hair is a little past APL, I believe). The hair stylist today almost FAINTED when I said that. She said I don't even need 1 TBS for my whole. How, Sway? I'm okay with that, especially since it would mean purchasing many less jars of DC. But, for real, how? I guess I'm applying to much? I apply it like a relaxer.



Me too - apply like relaxer.  I know I use too much.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I've been using this conditioner for 3 weeks and I love it.  It made my hair follicles come to life (the MSM)!  I get the results I want and need and my rollersets seem to last longer.   I really appreciate @YvetteWithJoy for introducing me to this product line.  I think I am confident enough with this line to leave Just Nutritive's product line.  Pure One Beauty is definitely less expensive which is always a plus!


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> How much DC is everyone using per deep conditioning session?
> 
> I use about 3 TBS (my hair is a little past APL, I believe). The hair stylist today almost FAINTED when I said that. She said I don't even need 1 TBS for my whole. How, Sway? I'm okay with that, especially since it would mean purchasing many less jars of DC. But, for real, how? I guess I'm applying to much? I apply it like a relaxer.


I use about 1-2 quarter size amounts. If the conditioner is coating your hair like icing, it’s too much, waste of products, and you might over-process the hair.  It should be worked into the hair and melt into the hair.

Hey pretty girl! I see your avi!


----------



## PJaye

shortdub78 said:


> I don’t know. I shampoo, rinse, wash up, get out apply and deep condition, get back in, rinse, apply rinse out, wash/exfoliate/shave, rinse my hair, rinse my body. I’m not in there long. I’m an in and out person, plus I’m not trying to run out of hot water! Lol
> You could wear a swimming suit on wash day?



I have a similar routine:  cleanse and detangle, bathe, rinse from head to toe, get out of the shower and clean it, apply the DC, let it sit for at least an hour (if I'm taking a bath that day, I will let the DC marinate while I soak in the tub), start up the shower, bathe and exfoliate, rinse from head to toe, step out and clean it, apply finishing products, braid it up and air dry.  I avoid getting products on my hootenanny et al since my back is to the shower and my head is tilted backward while rinsing my hair.  The worst thing in the world for me is to flip my hair back and forth under a sink; that's just asking to be baldheaded.  Every time I step in the shower, I can't leave it without lathering my body and rinsing.  Call it an old lady habit.


----------



## LushLox

@YvetteWithJoy you and your hair look lovely, the hard work is really paying off. Pleased for you.


----------



## snoop

KinksAndInk said:


> I start wash day at the sink. I detangle and rinse my dc in the shower. What I don’t understand is people that shower then wash their hair or shower while they dc then rinse and jump out the shower. Grosses me out. My lady parts don’t need to be deep conditioned. I decided to cowash at the end of a shower one day and ended up showering all over again. It just felt wrong.



You don't want ALL of your hair to have bounce and shine?


Sorry...I couldn't resist.


----------



## snoop

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here's one challenge where I was able to upload photos: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-jan-2018-to-april-2018.828575/#post-24426733



Your hair looks great!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

snoop said:


> Your hair looks great!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## faithVA

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thank you so much!


I told you. Get that ooh and aah girl.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

shortdub78 said:


> I use about 1-2 quarter size amounts. If the conditioner is costing your hair like icing, it’s too much, waste of products, and you might over-process the hair.  It should be worked into the hair and melt into the hair.
> 
> Hey pretty girl! I see your avi!



Aw, thank you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LushLox said:


> @YvetteWithJoy you and your hair look lovely, the hard work is really paying off. Pleased for you.



Ohhh! Thank you so much.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Soaring Eagle said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  Gorgeous hair you have there. Keep up the good work.



Thank you so much! I will! It's definitely paying off to learn from the people here and to try to keep my hair healthy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

faithVA said:


> I told you. Get that ooh and aah girl.



Lol. You were right. I'm so used too oooing and aahing over hair WL and beyond, but you are right: Our hair is lovely at every stage / length.


----------



## Honey Bee

Wigtypes.com is having a 45% off sale. I bought four wigs that I don't even really 'need'. 

eta: @YvetteWithJoy gon make me shame to post my end of the year pics. Tons of breakage in the crown.  But the hair that's left looks good.   (I'm this close to hacking it off, I swear. That's what I did in my relaxed days. )


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> Wigtypes.com is having a 45% off sale. I bought four wigs that I don't even really 'need'.
> 
> eta: @YvetteWithJoy gon make me shame to post my end of the year pics. Tons of breakage in the crown.  But the hair that's left looks good.   (I'm this close to hacking it off, I swear. That's what I did in my relaxed days. )



No, ma'am. No shame. Your crown is improving as we speak.

And, it will help someone if they see your journey.

You want me to post my edges? That will give you some sure company. 

In all seriousness, I say don't post unless/until you feel comfortable. A description works great. The main thing is having the photo for yourself. You will celebrate all the more when you have pics to compare.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> Wigtypes.com is having a 45% off sale. I bought four wigs that I don't even really 'need'.
> 
> eta: @YvetteWithJoy gon make me shame to post my end of the year pics. Tons of breakage in the crown.  But the hair that's left looks good.   (I'm this close to hacking it off, I swear. That's what I did in my relaxed days. )



No ma'am. There will be no hacking. In my grandma's voice, "Don't make me get my switch."

We're natural. We can blend our breakage, right?


----------



## Evolving78

Honey Bee said:


> Wigtypes.com is having a 45% off sale. I bought four wigs that I don't even really 'need'.
> 
> eta: @YvetteWithJoy gon make me shame to post my end of the year pics. Tons of breakage in the crown.  But the hair that's left looks good.   (I'm this close to hacking it off, I swear. That's what I did in my relaxed days. )


My crown looks like it was eaten by rats! If you need a crown recovery buddy, I’m here! I’m dealing with hair loss.  Before, I would just cut all of my hair off, but that’s not where I’m mentally at right now. I’m doing all I can to recover. I’m going to look into some products to help with my scalp. I already have products for my hair.


----------



## Dayjoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> How much DC is everyone using per deep conditioning session?
> 
> I use about 3 tablespoons (my hair is a little past APL, I believe). The hair stylist today almost FAINTED when I said that. She said I don't even need 1 tablespoon for my whole head of hair. How, Sway? I'm okay with that, especially since it would mean purchasing many less jars of DC. But, for real, how? I guess I'm applying to too much? I apply it like a relaxer.





shortdub78 said:


> I use about 1-2 quarter size amounts. If the conditioner is coating your hair like icing, it’s too much, waste of products, and you might over-process the hair.  It should be worked into the hair and melt into the hair.
> 
> Hey pretty girl! I see your avi!



I know/figured what @shortdub78 said is right, but in my mind I feel like HOW can I feel like all my hair strands will benefit/get conditioner if I use only a couple quarters or even just three tablespoons of conditioner, especially if my hair is coily and and difficult to reach every strand easily?


----------



## Nightingale

YvetteWithJoy said:


> How much DC is everyone using per deep conditioning session?
> 
> I use about 3 tablespoons (my hair is a little past APL, I believe). The hair stylist today almost FAINTED when I said that. She said I don't even need 1 tablespoon for my whole head of hair. How, Sway? I'm okay with that, especially since it would mean purchasing many less jars of DC. But, for real, how? I guess I'm applying to too much? I apply it like a relaxer.



I use around 3 ounces per DC session on WHip length hair and detangle with it before steaming.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Wow. I am definitely overusing my deep conditioners. Last wash day I used 4 oz of the Mane Choice Green Tea Treatment (its an 8 oz tube). And I’m only APL. Not sure how yall are getting away with so little. I need to saturate my hair to feel like I’m doing something.


----------



## Saludable84

Soaring Eagle said:


> Wow. I am definitely overusing my deep conditioners. Last wash day I used 4 oz of the Mane Choice Green Tea Treatment (its an 8 oz tube). And I’m only APL. Not sure how yall are getting away with so little. I need to saturate my hair to feel like I’m doing something.


I use 4-5 ounces on WL hair, but I have high density hair. I also stretch my hair when applying and once applied, you can’t see the conditioner on top of my hair. So, my hair isn’t really saturated. If I could use less, that would be a dream, but at this point, it’s not happening.


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> My crown looks like it was eaten by rats! If you need a crown recovery buddy, I’m here! I’m dealing with hair loss.  Before, I would just cut all of my hair off, but that’s not where I’m mentally at right now. I’m doing all I can to recover. I’m going to look into some products to help with my scalp. I already have products for my hair.


Did it break off?


----------



## Evolving78

Saludable84 said:


> Did it break off?


Oh girl I’m Alopecia Alicia! Lol I have CCCA.  but nothing bad has happened since, or after that Nov pic I posted. I’m just working on healing my scalp and regrowth in my bald areas. The hair is growing back, so I have patches of new growth and then I have relaxed hair in that area. When I don’t straighten it, it looks a mess!
I straightened (flat ironed) my hair Wed, and it still looks really nice.


----------



## Evolving78

Soaring Eagle said:


> Wow. I am definitely overusing my deep conditioners. Last wash day I used 4 oz of the Mane Choice Green Tea Treatment (its an 8 oz tube). And I’m only APL. Not sure how yall are getting away with so little. I need to saturate my hair to feel like I’m doing something.


Even if you just take a quarter size amount in four sections, you work that conditioner in. Allow it to melt into your strands.  Think of how you moisturize your skin. Your skin is only going to absorb what it needs.  After that, product just sits on top of your skin, and you gotta get a towel to wipe your hands off.


----------



## Honey Bee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> No, ma'am. No shame. Your crown is improving as we speak.
> 
> And, it will help someone if they see your journey.
> 
> You want me to post my edges? That will give you some sure company.
> 
> In all seriousness, I say don't post unless/until you feel comfortable. A description works great. The main thing is having the photo for yourself. You will celebrate all the more when you have pics to compare.





YvetteWithJoy said:


> No ma'am. There will be no hacking. In my grandma's voice, "Don't make me get my switch."
> 
> We're natural. We can blend our breakage, right?



Fam. This is unblendable. It's ok, cuz as I said in the CP challenge thread, I knew there would be some recovery time after all that ps'ing on my very fine hair. I didn't intend to wear it out until spring, so I'm still on track, just bought some news wigs, am pinning down a reggie/ staples. Still though.  



shortdub78 said:


> *My crown looks like it was eaten by rats!* If you need a crown recovery buddy, I’m here! I’m dealing with hair loss.  Before, I would just cut all of my hair off, but that’s not where I’m mentally at right now. I’m doing all I can to recover. I’m going to look into some products to help with my scalp. I already have products for my hair.


Yeah, let's be crown recovery buddies!  That's how my joint is looking too!!  Literally, the perimeter is full APL, the crown _might_ be ear length. Sad!

So this is my plan. Wash 2x/ wk. Incorporate ayurveda. MSM in my dc's. Xcel whatever sprayed in my crown daily, followed by CP oil massage (sans MSM). Seal. (which I don't. ) Braids under my wigs. I wanna cut off about .5"-1" in my crown and 1"-2" off the perimeter just to bring things together. (after which I'll take pics )

eta: I maaaaaaay incorporate some of @AdoraAdora24's reggie but I'd be making the stuff myself.

What's your plan for crown recovery @shortdub78?


----------



## Soaring Eagle

shortdub78 said:


> Even if you just take a quarter size amount in four sections, you work that conditioner in. Allow it to melt into your strands.  Think of how you moisturize your skin. Your skin is only going to absorb what it needs.  After that, product just sits on top of your skin, and you gotta get a towel to wipe your hands off.


The only time I’ve used a quarter size of any hair product was when I was relaxed.
I’ll try to use a bit less, but I don’t think a quarter size (even for quadrants) would ever suffice for my kinky coily strands.


----------



## Britt

YvetteWithJoy said:


> How much DC is everyone using per deep conditioning session?
> 
> I use about 3 tablespoons (my hair is a little past APL, I believe). The hair stylist today almost FAINTED when I said that. She said I don't even need 1 tablespoon for my whole head of hair. How, Sway? I'm okay with that, especially since it would mean purchasing many less jars of DC. But, for real, how? I guess I'm applying to too much? I apply it like a relaxer.


Howwwwww?!?!! 
I can't even imagine that for anyone with hair longer than a short cut. 
LOL! 1 tblspn? Nahhhh lol !


----------



## Honey Bee

So, I was chatting with SO about my hair concerns, the products I'm making to address them, etc. and he's  like, 'Idk if I should tell you this now, but one of your Christmas presents is that hair analysis thing by the black company." 

Ayyyyye!!! He actually be_ listening! _ I was waiting to get it once I stopped the crochets, but I totally forgot. _


_


----------



## spacetygrss

Britt said:


> Howwwwww?!?!!
> I can't even imagine that for anyone with hair longer than a short cut.
> LOL! 1 tblspn? Nahhhh lol !



Pretty much. That's a no for me, Dawg. 1 tablespoon per quarter of my head? Sure. That's 2 oz for a session at this length.

I think that this depends on hair length, texture, density, etc. I look at a lot of people's hair density in pictures here and I see right away why hairstylists use to say that I had enough hair for 2 or 3 people on my head. #shrug

ETA: The above is not a slight, BTW. It's just a comment on different needs due to different hair densities and textures.


----------



## PJaye

My hair is low density and I need more than a couple of tablespoons of conditioner.  Anything less than at least 2 oz. is not going to have an impact.  I'd just be wasting my time.


----------



## spacetygrss

I mixed my henna with my green tea rinse and have it sitting overnight so that it’s ready for the morning. My hair is so ready!


----------



## sharifeh

Honey Bee said:


> I had a whole list and then I was like,  waaaaaaiiiiiitttt, ain't we mad at them?
> 
> Dominicans, I love you, y'all kept my hair fly throughout my formative years and encouraged me to go natural. A+. But y'all messing up my conditioner game right now, like frfr. Act right and stop abusing them people so my hair (and pockets) can be great.



i bought silicon mix from target because of that darn beyonce thread  

what happened to that thread??


----------



## Evolving78

spacetygrss said:


> Pretty much. That's a no for me, Dawg. 1 tablespoon per quarter of my head? Sure. That's 2 oz for a session at this length.
> 
> I think that this depends on hair length, texture, density, etc. I look at a lot of people's hair density in pictures here and I see right away why hairstylists use to say that I had enough hair for 2 or 3 people on my head. #shrug
> 
> ETA: The above is not a slight, BTW. It's just a comment on different needs due to different hair densities and textures.


You are right, it does depend on length, density, texture, but if one applies it like they are frosting a cake, it is a waste and too much product on the cuticle layers of the hair.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

So I moved countries a few days ago.. Obviously, I wouldn’t bring all of my products with me, but I took my staples and the more expensive ones. I kept track of every product I placed in my suitcases. Tell me why I can’t seem to find my Aphogee strengthening kit, along with my SM JBCO Masque—which was the first products I placed in my suitcase. I don’t even cross states without my JBCO masque. I don’t want to say that they were stolen......BUT I BELIEVE THAT THEY WERE INFACT STOLEN.

That is all.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I am considering adding 1 egg to my deep conditioner every 8* weeks.

I know it is said the protein in egg isn’t big enough to penetrate the hair shaft,but I remember my hair being very strengthened after using egg and mayo when I was younger. I have even read of people getting protein overload from using straight egg when a protein treatment was not needed for their hair at the time. Sooooo, how does it not work, if so many people consider it to be hardcore?

In reading older post (I’m talking 2004 old), many people used egg as their form of protein, until they came unto the forum and got wind of commercial products geared towards strengthening. But these egg treatments were obviously working for many as protein treatments. Are the strengthening effects of egg on the hair all in our heads? I don’t think so.

If no one objects, I’ll go right ahead and do the first treatment on my next wash day.

Edited a gazillion times because I always remember something that I would like to add.


----------



## PJaye

Soaring Eagle said:


> I am considering adding 1 egg to my deep conditioner every 8* weeks.
> 
> I know it is said the protein in egg isn’t big enough to penetrate the hair shaft,but I remember my hair being very strengthened after using egg and mayo when I was younger. I have even read of people getting protein overload from using straight egg when a protein treatment was not needed for their hair at the time. Sooooo, how does it not work, if so many people consider it to be hardcore?
> 
> In reading older post (I’m talking 2004 old), many people used egg as their form of protein, until they came unto the forum and got wind of commercial products geared towards strengthening. But these egg treatments were obviously working for many.
> 
> If no one objects, I’ll go right ahead and do the first treatment on my next wash day.



No one should object since it's your eggs that you're using.  I say, give it a shot and see how things turn out.  Don't leave the mixture on too long just in case.  Let us know how things went.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

PJaye said:


> *No one should object since it's your eggs that you're using. * I say, give it a shot and see how things turn out.  Don't leave the mixture on too long just in case.  Let us know how things went.



LOL! I know, I know. I just want to start a discussion if anyone disagrees with using egg for protein. There are just so many mixed information  about eggs for hair. I just feel like (putting science aside), results do not lie.


----------



## PJaye

Soaring Eagle said:


> LOL! I know, I know. I just want to start a discussion if anyone disagrees with using egg for protein. There are just so many mixed information  about eggs for hair. I just feel like (putting science aside), results do not lie.



Forgive me, I was being silly this morning.  I still say give it a shot.  Eggs are full of protein and nutrients.  Just avoid heat (unless you're conditioning and making breakfast at the same time) and keep the session brief in order to avoid any mishaps.  Not long ago, there was a thread on the idea of using eggs while DCing.


----------



## spacetygrss

shortdub78 said:


> You are right, it does depend on length, density, texture, but if one applies it like they are *frosting a cake,* it is a waste and too much product on the cuticle layers of the hair.


I agree with this part. That's overkill.


----------



## imaginary

Soaring Eagle said:


> I am considering adding 1 egg to my deep conditioner every 8* weeks.
> 
> I know it is said the protein in egg isn’t big enough to penetrate the hair shaft,but I remember my hair being very strengthened after using egg and mayo when I was younger. I have even read of people getting protein overload from using straight egg when a protein treatment was not needed for their hair at the time. Sooooo, how does it not work, if so many people consider it to be hardcore?
> 
> In reading older post (I’m talking 2004 old), many people used egg as their form of protein, until they came unto the forum and got wind of commercial products geared towards strengthening. But these egg treatments were obviously working for many as protein treatments. Are the strengthening effects of egg on the hair all in our heads? I don’t think so.
> 
> If no one objects, I’ll go right ahead and do the first treatment on my next wash day.
> 
> Edited a gazillion times because I always remember something that I would like to add.



Eggs actually form a seal on the hair almost. So while the protein isnt small enough to bridge the gaps in the cuticle, it still strengthens the hair. Just in a different way that may not be long term (without repetitive treatments I'm guessing).


----------



## Platinum

I think there's a possibility that I may actually make it to BSL in 2018.


----------



## spacetygrss

I mixed up my henna last night. I added my usual amount of conditioner to the mix before washing my hair. I applied my henna and as I got to the back I BAAAAAAAARELY had enough to finish. I guess my hair has grown since the last time I did treatment back in August. That's a good problem to have, but wooh! It was close!


----------



## KinksAndInk

snoop said:


> You don't want ALL of your hair to have bounce and shine?
> 
> 
> Sorry...I couldn't resist.


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair is having a love affair with Ayurveda and I hope that it never ends.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lordt, idk how people wear sew-ins. I'm itchy as Hades, and I can't wait til Monday to wash my hair. I'm glad I'm off from work. I've been doing the "black girl pat" so much, my mom told me to get something to scratch my scalp. I only get itchy if I'm hot, bored, tired, or irritated


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bad&Bougee said:


> Yep that was me too.  I ended up taking 2 showers because the products made me feel icky.  I might just shampoo in the shower and DC at the sink.  My DC is a two step process that would probably take way too long if I did it in the shower.


That's what I do since I don't feel like hopping back in the shower


----------



## Soaring Eagle

**does happy dance** Found a Curl Activator that contains protein (what I need) and has NO silicones. Not only does it contain glycerin (like most Curl activators), but it also has panthenol— which is also in SCurl. I really do like the ingredients (except for the last few*,but we’re not going to talk about it.) **continues happy dance**

Funny thing is, I’ve been using this product on my human hair units for the longest time and never realized that it was a Curl Activator. I only JUST decided to read the bottle carefully and the ingredient list.

Now, I do love SCurl, but my hair needs a little more structure. I’ll try it on my hair in a few days, and report back.


----------



## Nightingale

I just broke my steamer. I can't believe it. I think I'm in shock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Nightingale
Crying with you Sis.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Soaring Eagle said:


> **does happy dance** Found a Curl Activator that contains protein (what I need) and has NO silicones. Not only does it contain glycerin (like most Curl activators), but it also has panthenol— which is also in SCurl. I really do like the ingredients (except for the last one,but we’re not going to talk about it.) **continues happy dance**
> 
> Funny thing is, I’ve been using this product on my human hair units for the longest time and never realized that it was a Curl Activator. I only JUST decided to read the bottle carefully and the ingredient list.
> 
> Now, I do love SCurl, but my hair needs a little more structure. I’ll try it on my hair in a few days, and report back.



What's the product? TIA!


----------



## LushLox

How did it break @Nightingale I tell you, those things are delicate, I still haven't gotten over breaking mine.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I was going to straighten my hair last night for today and tomorrow but here I am with my same old curly bun  I washed my hair last night and said, naahh


----------



## Soaring Eagle

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What's the product? TIA!


ONE BOTTLE 6 in 1

Ingredients: 
Deionized water, Glycerin, Propelyn Glycol, Cetyl Alcohol, Tea Stearate, Isopropyl Pamitate, Hydrolyzed Animal Protein, Aloe Vera Gel, Panthenol, Jojoba Oil, Octyl Dimethyl Paba, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Retinyl Palmitate (Vitamin A), Ergocalciferol (Vitamin D), Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Quaternium 15, Fragrance


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

This Publix in Atlanta sells aloe leaves. Cool. Slightly higher in cost than my Mexican mart in Dallas, but still cool.


----------



## spacetygrss

I made my own Rhassoul clay wash bars this morning. I seriously can't believe how easy it was for me to make them! It took me all of 30-40 minutes (gathering all of my supplies, melting butters on my double boiler), mixing everything up, putting the mix in the mold and sticking it in the freezer to harden back up). I even stopped and gave my kids a quick science lesson on the different types of heat transfer while the butters were melting (I'm always looking for ways to make everyday things relevant for them!). I can't wait to try one next weekend.


----------



## vevster

Do I need a Q redew?


----------



## Nightingale

LushLox said:


> How did it break @Nightingale I tell you, those things are delicate, I still haven't gotten over breaking mine.



I knocked it over and it fell on its hood. The hood popped out and cracked in a way that I can't just pop it back in.


----------



## LushLox

Nightingale said:


> I knocked it over and it fell on its hood. The hood popped out and cracked in a way that I can't just pop it back in.



I've gone through two steamers, the first one I dropped like you did and the second one I messed up the unit because I didn't use distilled water.

It's not that they're delicate, it was of my own doing lol.


----------



## Coilystep

vevster said:


> Do I need a Q redew?


No. I was dying to get one got it and have used it like once. It's annoying to hold.


----------



## Nightingale

LushLox said:


> I've gone through two steamers, the first one I dropped like you did and the second one I messed up the unit because I didn't use distilled water.
> 
> It's not that they're delicate, it was of my own doing lol.



I wish I could blame someone else for this, but its me. I did this. All I can do is wallow in my own regret and drink sparkling cherry juice (since wine isn't an option for pregnant ladies). I may pour a little out for my lost homie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@LushLox @Nightingale

My Unit just stopped heating/steaming.  And I replaced it at once.

I'm on my 2nd one.


----------



## vevster

Coilystep said:


> No. I was dying to get one got it and have used it like once. It's annoying to hold.


That is what I thought. Just one more thing to clutter my apt.


----------



## Lissa0821

I installed deep twist crotech braids in under 2.5 hours today. It looks good and I am pretty proud of myself for my second attempt.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Planning on wearing my hair in a cute bun for Christmas tomorrow and then washing and deep conditioning when I get home. My new wigs won't be here until Tuesday/Wednesday but I think I'll just bun until then. Plan on ordering a few more wigs that way I won't have to wait on them.


----------



## Napp

I just moved in and I tried to be cute and wear my rollerset. It's like 100% humidity here. My hair said NOPE.

I went to a local salon and asked for just a wash n set, no blowout. I have a shoulder length relaxed Bob. I was quoted $45. I guess I'm spoiled from NY but NOPE.

So far I just have ended up bunning. I have no patience to do my hair if I can't wear it outside in fear it will be wasted effort. I'm back to making wigs again.


----------



## SUPER SWEET

I went to a famous salon and my results are horrible... my hair lasted all of 1 hour. She claims my hair has to be trained.


----------



## Coilystep

SUPER SWEET said:


> I went to a famous salon and my results are horrible... my hair lasted all of 1 hour. She claims my hair has to be trained.


Trained to do what


----------



## SUPER SWEET

Coilystep said:


> Trained to do what


To stay straight


----------



## Evolving78

SUPER SWEET said:


> I went to a famous salon and my results are horrible... my hair lasted all of 1 hour. She claims my hair has to be trained.


Don’t feel bad. She either didn’t turn the heat up on your hair, or she straightened in big sections. At least you know your hair will revert back. Silk presses are risky.  I don’t know why anyone gets mad when their hair doesn’t revert back from them.
Also, did you get a really good trim? If you had dry, split ends, and enough wasn’t cut off, your hair won’t hold a style and will revert back, trying to find moisture from the air.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp said:


> I just moved in and I tried to be cute and wear my rollerset. It's like 100% humidity here. My hair said NOPE.
> 
> I went to a local salon and asked for just a wash n set, no blowout. I have a shoulder length relaxed Bob. I was quoted $45. I guess I'm spoiled from NY but NOPE.
> 
> So far I just have ended up bunning. I have no patience to do my hair if I can't wear it outside in fear it will be wasted effort. I'm back to making wigs again.



You relaxed! How are you liking it? And congrats on your move!


----------



## Napp

whiteoleander91 said:


> You relaxed! How are you liking it? And congrats on your move!


 I like it alot. It's very low maintenance and easy to care for. But then I moved (I'm going to post a big update soon) because of the weather I probably will transition back to my natural virgin hair and wear wigs. So far my ng is manageable I'll have to see if it stays that way as I continue to grow it out. If I can't do it I'll texlax.


----------



## Platinum

I wish I was home, shampoo'ing, DC'ing, and retwisting my hair. But nooooooooo... Somebody gave me some bogus information in regards to a delivery appointment.  So, instead of enjoying time at home or with my family, I'm 200 miles away, in a truck stop, eating a salad.


----------



## SuchaLady

I hate when I use heat and it doesn’t come out correctly. What a waste


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wanna wash my hair, but it's almost 1am here. Annnd, I've been drinking 

Go to sleep Lucky, you're drunk.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

After looking in the mirror at my crown I am finally believing that I have Alopecia


----------



## Tangles

Why is my steamer having a fit today?  It's probably time for a new one.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

That is exactly what I get for thinking I was cute.

I did a rollerset on my hair, had it looking long and luxurious.  Went to the beach for Christmas vacay; that salty, humid air hit my curls and I looked like Tina Turner was the surrogate for Diana Ross and a mop!!  There was no fixing that.  I couldn't wait to get back home and wash my hair.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

kinchen said:


> After looking in the mirror at my crown I am finally believing that I have Alopecia



Do you wear a lot of up-dos?


----------



## keranikki

Bad&Bougee said:


> That is exactly what I get for thinking I was cute.
> 
> I did a rollerset on my hair, had it looking long and luxurious.  Went to the beach for Christmas vacay; that salty, humid air hit my curls and I looked like Tina Turner was the surrogate for Diana Ross and a mop!!  There was no fixing that.  I couldn't wait to get back home and wash my hair.



Well…you are cute though. Glass is half full lol.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Bad&Bougee said:


> Do you wear a lot of up-dos?


Not really, I have just been putting it In my puff cuff so I don’t put any tension on it.


----------



## Lissa0821

So Christmas day I spent time with my family and my niece who is a hairstylist was there.  I recently put crotech braids in my hair and asked her opinion of my work.  That child stared at my head a minute too long...LOL!!! So I said say something or keep it to yourself. She then said, it looks good but its cut too straight. Cut down the front to give it a layered look in the front.  I went home as became Edward Scissorhands with my hair.  I must admit it did look better, at work today I have gotten several compliments.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I haven't used a Taliah Waajid product in years, but I'm eyeing this product for trialing as an S-curl substitute. The ingredients look great.

(photo enlarges upon click)



Ingredients:
Aqua (Water), Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe) Leaf Juice, Vegetable Glycerin, Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Chloride, Pyrus Malus (Green Apple) Fruit Extract, Coco Nufcifera (Coconut) Oil, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Sesame Indicum (Sesame) Seed Oil, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Parfum (Fragrance, Retinyl Palmitate (Vitamin A), Panthenol (Vitamin B-5), Asorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Magnesium Silicate, Hydroxethyl Cellulose, Hydrolyzed Silk Protein, Avena Sativa (Oat) Kernal Oil.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Has anyone tried Sebastian Drench Conditioner? Does it have a lot of slip and what’s the consistency like? Thick, runny, etc?


----------



## Sharpened

me r toopid... Why am I trialing these lighter oils, when I should be doing this with butters during the winter? That shea butter thread is getting to me...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I hope you all had a very Merry Christmas!

I went to family's house for a Christmas Party. I wore my hair in a big bun/roll, tuck, and pin style. I received a lot of compliments, comments and questions. I think I am persuading the relaxed haired  family members to sway to the natural side (which was not my intentions) lol. I just showed up with all this fluffy cotton candy like goodness on my head (all glory to God) I was a walking centerpiece.

I was asked how long it was and what I use in it. I said "grease and curl activator and I leave it alone. I just let it do what it do". I don't bother with my hair at all for two weeks at a time sometimes. I pretty much have long hair without trying (kind of).


----------



## I Am So Blessed

A really off topic quick testimony: I received a $300.00 bill on the day before Christmas ( see how the devil do). All I did was Thank God and closed my eyes and praised him because I know that he is faithful. Today I stand here with zero balance owed...It was all straightened out and taken care off just like I knew it would be. When the devil tries you, just stand still and praise God with all of your heart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sharpened said:


> * That shea butter thread is getting to me...*


@Sharpened 
Gurl...Come On.....


----------



## Sharpened

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Gurl...Come On.....


Not yet... Must flee!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sharpened said:


> *Not yet... Must flee!*


@Sharpened
Now you know if I am Whipping Up a-n-y-t-h-i-n-g you need to be in there...

Will try to document progress at 3, 6, 9, 12 months.  This will be a good research project.


----------



## ms.blue

Realizing that no heat mini challenge done through out the year is causing a setback with single strand knots.  It's very disappointing that since the summer I had to cut all the progress (length) gained this yr.  Even though I'm having issues with SSKs, my crown has thicken up since reducing the amount of heat through out yr.  I hate stressing about my hair but I'm getting tired of my hair being the same length.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I feel like I should at least visit Hattache, right?


----------



## Platinum

I don't know if I want to go to my Loctician or just do my own hair today.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

keranikki said:


> Well…you are cute though. Glass is half full lol.



That is very kind - thank you!

Next time I'll know to wear a cute protective style when I go to the beach.


----------



## Evolving78

Platinum said:


> I don't know if I want to go to my Loctician or just do my own hair today.


You should go. Let somebody take care of you.


----------



## Sharpened

If I can see your curl pattern on the thumbnail on my Kindle, you are not type 4. This is getting ridiculous; the hair catagories need to be revamped just for us. I guess I need to get on SM and popularize the term #supercoily.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Platinum said:


> I don't know if I want to go to my Loctician or just do my own hair today.


I have been watching a lot of lock videos and free form locks, sister locks. They are So gorgeous. I just like the simplicity of locks. I have not been watching lose natural videos much. Any who...

I say try to do it yourself. Plus you will save money.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Any other super dense haired ladies find their hair's density prohibitive of adopting a finger combing only regimen?

There's just so much hair per square inch.


----------



## Platinum

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I have been watching a lot of lock videos and free form locks, sister locks. They are So gorgeous. I just like the simplicity of locks. I have not been watching lose natural videos much. Any who...
> 
> *I say try to do it yourself. Plus you will save money*.



You're right. I was thinking about "pampering myself" but I actually enjoy doing my own hair.  

I wish I would have taken the plunge and locked my hair when I joined this site.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Any other super dense haired ladies *find their hair's density prohibitive of adopting a finger combing only regimen?*
> 
> There's just so much hair per square inch.



Yes. I must get in there with a pick. Not even a regular comb, but a pick (which is made for deep diving).

ETA: I will still incorporate finger combing because I enjoy doing it.


----------



## Sally.

I really wanna see what all the rave is about slap caps and puff cuffs but I really don’t need to spend any more money on hair this month.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Any other super dense haired ladies find their hair's density prohibitive of adopting a finger combing only regimen?
> 
> There's just so much hair per square inch.


Ciprianna (lady in the video) exclusively finger detangled. As you can see, her hair is extremely dense AND long. I don’t know if she still does this, but at the time her fingers were the only things she used. 


I think it can be done, if one has the time and patience.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I want to try aphogee 2 step protein next wash day. I noticed a little more than usual shedding and breakage.


----------



## Nightingale

I had a great wash day last weekend and a terrible styling day. After getting great stretch from banding, I took out the bands, used a new to me product to moisturize, then put my hair in a bun figuring I'd braid and trim later in the day. MISTAKE. My hair immediately started shrinking, tangling, and drying out. I finally found the time to detangle it properly, but I'll have to postpone trimming until next wash.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Soaring Eagle said:


> ONE BOTTLE 6 in 1
> 
> Ingredients:
> Deionized water, Glycerin, Propelyn Glycol, Cetyl Alcohol, Tea Stearate, Isopropyl Pamitate, Hydrolyzed Animal Protein, Aloe Vera Gel, Panthenol, Jojoba Oil, Octyl Dimethyl Paba, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Retinyl Palmitate (Vitamin A), Ergocalciferol (Vitamin D),





Soaring Eagle said:


> **does happy dance** Found a Curl Activator that contains protein (what I need) and has NO silicones. Not only does it contain glycerin (like most Curl activators), but it also has panthenol— which is also in SCurl. I really do like the ingredients (except for the last few*,but we’re not going to talk about it.) **continues happy dance**
> 
> Funny thing is, I’ve been using this product on my human hair units for the longest time and never realized that it was a Curl Activator. I only JUST decided to read the bottle carefully and the ingredient list.
> 
> Now, I do love SCurl, but my hair needs a little more structure. I’ll try it on my hair in a few days, and report back.



Yeaaa, so I tried it. It’s nice, and has similar ingredients to SCurl, but it is no S Curl. I bought some Infusium 23 today; I will be adding it to S Curl to give me the strength I’ve been looking for.


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Any other super dense haired ladies find their hair's density prohibitive of adopting a finger combing only regimen?
> 
> There's just so much hair per square inch.


Girl I couldn’t do it! As a natural and relaxed person! My hair would tangle and lock up so fast if I tried that! Lol don’t even attempt to do that! I can’t even use super wide toothed combs.  It’s just like finger detangling.


----------



## Evolving78

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Yes. I must get in there with a pick. Not even a regular comb, but a pick (which is made for deep diving).
> 
> ETA: I will still incorporate finger combing because I enjoy doing it.


Yes! I like a comb with long teeth as well!


----------



## beingofserenity

faithVA said:


> How did you style your hair?



Usually like this!  Or a bun.  I use clip-ins...

I'm still trying to figure out my edges 

And I have a lot of short halo hairs in my crown.

I promise to do better in 2018!!! LOL


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I feel like I have long hair. Finally that feeling is here.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Since it is so cold now, I don't think I need to wash my hair this weekend. I will stretch it for another week which would make me 3 weeks post wash. My hair feels moisturized and it does not feel dirty.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Soaring Eagle said:


> Ciprianna (lady in the video) exclusively finger detangled. As you can see, her hair is extremely dense AND long. I don’t know if she still does this, but at the time her fingers were the only things she used.
> 
> 
> I think it can be done, if one has the time and patience.


I remember watching this a while back and thinking "take it out of the bun, I want to see all of it not just a few strands" Show us how you* really *detangle lol.


----------



## Evolving78

beingofserenity said:


> View attachment 420215
> 
> 
> 
> Usually like this!  Or a bun.  I use clip-ins...
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out my edges
> 
> And I have a lot of short halo hairs in my crown.
> 
> I promise to do better in 2018!!! LOL


Your edges are fine. As long as they are moisturized! Lol what’s going on with your crown? I think we need a crown challenge? I would start one, but adding names, and such... smh that’s too much for me! Lol


----------



## kupenda

Welp. I’m getting a relaxer in 2018. Bored with my natural hair. I’m a ponytail/bun kinda girl and my natural hair is too high maintenance for that right now. Byeeeeee!


----------



## beingofserenity

shortdub78 said:


> Your edges are fine. As long as they are moisturized! Lol what’s going on with your crown? I think we need a crown challenge? I would start one, but adding names, and such... smh that’s too much for me! Lol



I have a lot of halo hairs.  It's either new growth coming in or the relaxed parts of my hair breaking off. Or both.  lol.  I relaxed my hair at the end of June and am growing it out again natural.  It's super weak compared to the natural parts of my hair.  It also takes wayyyyy longer to dry, which is odd because I thought that it would be more porous than my natural hair and therefore dry more quickly.

Maybe you can just create a thread for people who want to care for their crowns, instead of an actual challenge.  I'd participate


----------



## Evolving78

beingofserenity said:


> I have a lot of halo hairs.  It's either new growth coming in or the relaxed parts of my hair breaking off. Or both.  lol.  I relaxed my hair at the end of June and am growing it out again natural.  It's super weak compared to the natural parts of my hair.  It also takes wayyyyy longer to dry, which is odd because I thought that it would be more porous than my natural hair and therefore dry more quickly.
> 
> Maybe you can just create a thread for people who want to care for their crowns, instead of an actual challenge.  I'd participate


It’s probably a combo of both. Yeah I may do that as far as crown thing.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I had plans to go out to dinner again tonight but I think i'm going to stay in tonight and wash my hair. Tonight will literally be the only chance i'll have to wash it without rushing.


----------



## SUPER SWEET

too many grey hairs around my hairline....the rinses aren't working


----------



## PJaye

SUPER SWEET said:


> too many grey hairs around my hairline....the rinses aren't working



Leave them in longer for better results.


----------



## Alma Petra

This is my end of the year photo from a rather messy wash and go:

 

As usual I have difficulty knowing when my head is in the neutral position so the position of the ends varies a bit.
On the one hand, my hair has thinned significantly and due to the thinning I have a worse case of fairy-tale ends now. On the other hand it's a consolation to see that my ends are still at or grazing BSL. I think that this is a sign for me to not give up on my hair and to continue the fight in 2018. I wonder what length challenge I should join in 2018. What do you think guys? Should I continue with the BSL challenge hoping to get more of my hair there? Or should I try for a newer length? Being stuck for long or even regressing makes one not so sure of one's hair care potential


----------



## spacetygrss

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Any other super dense haired ladies find their hair's density prohibitive of adopting a finger combing only regimen?
> 
> There's just so much hair per square inch.



It depends.

I wear my hair in twists most of the time so as long as I'm starting the detangling process by undoing TWISTS it's not an issue because sections of hair are already separated. 

However, if my hair happened to be in some kind of OUT style, forget it. That said, after being natural for over 16 years, I very rarely wear my hair in "unseparated" out styles anymore (i.e wash-n-go styles, afros, puffs, etc) because it's not worth the hassle for me later.


----------



## Sally.

yall know how shops like annabelle perfect blends and jakaela let you customize the scent of your product? does anyone know a good essential oil to buy to add a nice scent to our own DIY products? i want to do either a warm bakery scent or a fruity scent (but not orange/lemon).


----------



## GGsKin

Sally. said:


> yall know how shops like annabelle perfect blends and jakaela let you customize the scent of your product? does anyone know a good essential oil to buy to add a nice scent to our own DIY products? i want to do either a warm bakery scent or a fruity scent (but not orange/lemon).



To piggyback, I'm also interested in some similarly nice ones that I can get over here, please? If anyone knows of such a place?


----------



## Sally.

AbsyBlvd said:


> To piggyback, I'm also interested in some similarly nice ones that I can get over here, please? If anyone knows of such a place?


i'm moreso looking for the scent of oils i should buy, as i think i will likely have to buy them online. not sure if regular health foods stores will carry the adventurous scents i'm looking for.


----------



## GGsKin

Sally. said:


> i'm moreso looking for the scent of oils i should buy, as i think i will likely have to buy them online. not sure if regular health foods stores will carry the adventurous scents i'm looking for.



@ElevatedEnergy posted a link and there are some delicious-sounding ones... 
https://www.bulkapothecary.com/buttercream-icing-fragrance-oil/


----------



## Sally.

AbsyBlvd said:


> @ElevatedEnergy posted a link and there are some delicious-sounding ones...
> https://www.bulkapothecary.com/buttercream-icing-fragrance-oil/


oooh! thanx!


----------



## GGsKin

Sally. said:


> oooh! thanx!



You're welcome. Shipping to UK from them is crazy and some of these items may have shipping restrictions, so if anyone knows somewhere in the UK that provides similar fragrance oils, please let me know.


----------



## fifigirl

Alma Petra said:


> This is my end of the year photo from a rather messy wash and go:
> 
> View attachment 420257
> 
> As usual I have difficulty knowing when my head is in the neutral position so the position of the ends varies a bit.
> On the one hand, my hair has thinned significantly and due to the thinning I have a worse case of fairy-tale ends now. On the other hand it's a consolation to see that my ends are still at or grazing BSL. I think that this is a sign for me to not give up on my hair and to continue the fight in 2018. I wonder what length challenge I should join in 2018. What do you think guys? Should I continue with the BSL challenge hoping to get more of my hair there? Or should I try for a newer length? Being stuck for long or even regressing makes one not so sure of one's hair care potential


I think your hair is longer than BSL as your hair is curly....when you pull your hair down straight what length do you get? I suspect you are past MBL and probably close to WL....... do this and then you can decide what challenge to join


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@shortdub78, I love your intro to the crown thread.

I couldn't tell if you want it to be a challenge or not. After you wrote that it's not a challenge, you then wrote something like "to join this challenge what's required is . . . ."

I know it doesn't really matter, but just in case you care I wanted to share. 

(I have all sorts of typos and whatnot in my posts, and sometimes I just leave them.)

Wishing healthy crowns for all of us.


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @shortdub78, I love your intro to the crown thread.
> 
> I couldn't tell if you want it to be a challenge or not. After you wrote that it's not a challenge, you then wrote something like "to join this challenge what's required is . . . ."
> 
> I know it doesn't really matter, but just in case you care I wanted to share.
> 
> (I have all sorts of typos and whatnot in my posts, and sometimes I just leave them.)
> 
> Wishing healthy crowns for all of us.


Thanks for letting me know, I will change that!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm not in the 2018 Coffee Tea Ayurveda Henna Cassia Rice Clay Mud AVJ ACV thread,  so I can't share it with them according to their rules, but these videos . . . *particularly the LAST video*, might really help them. Just wanted to share.  Maybe someone in the challenge/thread can share if you feel it would be a good idea.



The particularly useful/informative video (discusses important pH-related info, shares a recipe, discusses why ACV is important, etc.):


----------



## Nightingale

This pregnancy is sucking me dry. Literally. My skin is dry, my lips are dry, and worse, my HAIR IS DRY! My ride or die holy grail hair and body products just aren't working anymore.  I'll have to play around with with my products and product layering, until I find a solution. Maybe this will be the excuse I need to retry shea butter and join the unicorns in the 2018 Shea Challenge...


----------



## spacetygrss

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm not in the 2018 Coffee Tea Ayurveda Henna Cassia Rice Clay Mud AVJ ACV thread,  so I can't share it with them according to their rules, but these videos . . . *particularly the LAST video*, might really help them. Just wanted to share.  Maybe someone in the challenge/thread can share if you feel it would be a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> The particularly useful/informative video (discusses important pH-related info, shares a recipe, discusses why ACV is important, etc.):


Shared. Funny that you posted these, because I had just watched them. Great minds, I tell ya!


----------



## LushLox

Nightingale said:


> This pregnancy is sucking me dry. Literally. My skin is dry, my lips are dry, and worse, my HAIR IS DRY! My ride or die holy grail hair and body products just aren't working anymore.  I'll have to play around with with my products and product layering, until I find a solution. Maybe this will be the excuse I need to retry shea butter and join the unicorns in the 2018 Shea Challenge...



Congratulations on your pregnancy! How far along are you?


----------



## Alma Petra

fifigirl said:


> I think your hair is longer than BSL as your hair is curly....when you pull your hair down straight what length do you get? I suspect you are past MBL and probably close to WL....... do this and then you can decide what challenge to join


Hi Fifi! My curls do not produce  lot of shrinkage because my length is texlaxed. I am transitioning and when more of my hair is natural I will need to either blow out or do the pull test to be able to detect growth. But for now I will just take a quick shot to compare. When pulled my longest later is between BSL and WL. A friend here suggested I go for the WL challenge this time. I guess I like her suggestion.


----------



## PJaye

Nightingale said:


> This pregnancy is sucking me dry. Literally. My skin is dry, my lips are dry, and worse, my HAIR IS DRY! My ride or die holy grail hair and body products just aren't working anymore.  I'll have to play around with with my products and product layering, until I find a solution. Maybe this will be the excuse I need to retry shea butter and join the unicorns in the 2018 Shea Challenge...



If I may, I have a few suggestions that might provide you with some relief:

- Ditch all lotions and thin body creams, especially the commercial ones.  IMO, they all suck.  Instead, apply a layer of oil to your body after bathing while it's still slightly damp.  Allow it to fully penetrate for at least 15 minutes.  Then, add a layer of body butter.  Doing this will keep your skin soft, supple and highly moisturized all day.  FWIW, I offered this advice to two people who were suffering with extremely dry skin caused by severe eczema and lupus, and it has worked wonders for them.  Exfoliate using only sugar scrubs, and add a few tablespoons of avocado oil (or the oil of your choice) to the scrub.  

- Use a lip balm that contains cocoa butter rather than beeswax.  If you can't find one, grab one of those old school cocoa butter sticks and use that.  Apply a coating of petroleum jelly to your lips at night before going to bed.  Gently exfoliate your lips first thing in the morning before applying another thin layer of jelly.  Throughout the day, use a lip balm for coverage.  After a few courses of exfoliation and coverage, you should begin to experience less dryness and maintain more moisture.  Stay away from drying and/or matte lipsticks.

- As for your hair, if you are using the LCO method, switch to LOC (and vice versa).  If you are using a DC with cones, ditch it.  Add oils to your DCs for oomph.  Use heat every time you DC.  Go longer between washings, e.g., if you shampoo and DC every week, stretch it to every two weeks.  Try heavy sealing to see if it will have an impact (if shea butter proved to be ineffective in the past, try mango or cupuacu butter, or a grease-like sealant instead, e.g., Alikay Hair Balm).

I hope these help in some way and congratulations to you on the impeding new addition to your family!


----------



## Harina

Okay so this was a little bit funny.


----------



## Nightingale

PJaye said:


> If I may, I have a few suggestions that might provide you with some relief:
> 
> - Ditch all lotions and thin body creams, especially the commercial ones.  IMO, they all suck.  Instead, apply a layer of oil to your body after bathing while it's still slightly damp.  Allow it to fully penetrate for at least 15 minutes.  Then, add a layer of body butter.  Doing this will keep your skin soft, supple and highly moisturized all day.  FWIW, I offered this advice to two people who were suffering with extremely dry skin caused by severe eczema and lupus, and it has worked wonders for them.  Exfoliate using only sugar scrubs, and add a few tablespoons of avocado oil (or the oil of your choice) to the scrub.
> 
> - Use a lip balm that contains cocoa butter rather than beeswax.  If you can't find one, grab one of those old school cocoa butter sticks and use that.  Apply a coating of petroleum jelly to your lips at night before going to bed.  Gently exfoliate your lips first thing in the morning before applying another thin layer of jelly.  Throughout the day, use a lip balm for coverage.  After a few courses of exfoliation and coverage, you should begin to experience less dryness and maintain more moisture.  Stay away from drying and/or matte lipsticks.
> 
> - As for your hair, if you are using the LCO method, switch to LOC (and vice versa).  If you are using a DC with cones, ditch it.  Add oils to your DCs for oomph.  Use heat every time you DC.  Go longer between washings, e.g., if you shampoo and DC every week, stretch it to every two weeks.  Try heavy sealing to see if it will have an impact (if shea butter proved to be ineffective in the past, try mango or cupuacu butter, or a grease-like sealant instead, e.g., Alikay Hair Balm).
> 
> I hope these help in some way and congratulations to you on the impeding new addition to your family!



Thank you for this! I'll try everything you suggested.


----------



## fifi134

Take advantage of good lighting; you can use these pics for tracking progress 

The first I’ve posted before. It’s a stretched twistout from August. The second is the same hairstyle from Thursday! Come on hair!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm so curious about the new Soultanicals curl clumping product. But no more funds on exploratory hair products. My next investment will be a tabletop hair dryer and a Komaza hair analysis.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

beingofserenity said:


> View attachment 420215
> 
> 
> 
> Usually like this!  Or a bun.  I use clip-ins...
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out my edges
> 
> And I have a lot of short halo hairs in my crown.
> 
> I promise to do better in 2018!!! LOL




Your hair looks so healthy!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

beingofserenity said:


> I have a lot of halo hairs.  It's either new growth coming in or the relaxed parts of my hair breaking off. Or both.  lol.  I relaxed my hair at the end of June and am growing it out again natural.  It's super weak compared to the natural parts of my hair.  It also takes wayyyyy longer to dry, which is odd because I thought that it would be more porous than my natural hair and therefore dry more quickly.
> 
> *Maybe you can just create a thread for people who want to care for their crowns, instead of an actual challenge.  I'd participate *


*
*
The Bold - great idea!


----------



## fifigirl

Alma Petra said:


> Hi Fifi! My curls do not produce  lot of shrinkage because my length is texlaxed. I am transitioning and when more of my hair is natural I will need to either blow out or do the pull test to be able to detect growth. But for now I will just take a quick shot to compare. When pulled my longest later is between BSL and WL. A friend here suggested I go for the WL challenge this time. I guess I like her suggestion.


I totally agree you should go for the WL challenge....i'm sure you're MBL at the moment despite the shrinkage


----------



## Saludable84

Nightingale said:


> This pregnancy is sucking me dry. Literally. My skin is dry, my lips are dry, and worse, my HAIR IS DRY! My ride or die holy grail hair and body products just aren't working anymore.  I'll have to play around with with my products and product layering, until I find a solution. Maybe this will be the excuse I need to retry shea butter and join the unicorns in the 2018 Shea Challenge...


Congrats!!!

I’m not trying to be a pusha, but I used Shea Butter and Kalahari Oil my entire pregnancy. Mainly on skin and lips. Hair, idr, but I remember moisturizing and sealing a lot.


----------



## Nightingale

LushLox said:


> Congratulations on your pregnancy! How far along are you?



Thanks! I'm only 8 weeks.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

AbsyBlvd said:


> @ElevatedEnergy posted a link and there are some delicious-sounding ones...
> https://www.bulkapothecary.com/buttercream-icing-fragrance-oil/





Sally. said:


> oooh! thanx!



This is a company I use too:


----------



## shasha8685

This cold, air came in and dried tf outta my hair!!! My hair will be in hiding until the temps warm back up.

Last winter, I got my hair weaved up but I really dislike not having access to my scalp. I think I'm gonna wig it up instead.

Freetress makes some really good synthetic lacefronts. I always find myself impressed by their quality.


----------



## Tangles

It was weird going into my old PJ closet finding a cache of ayurvedic powdersfrom back in the day.


----------



## imaginary

I really want one of those paddle brush blowdryers, but I just don't trust the ballpoint pins. I may end up getting one of the smaller ones with the tangle teezer-esque bristles. 

I also wish tabletop dryers weren't so expensive here, because the softhood is melting the mouth of my blowdryer.


----------



## Sally.

Tangles said:


> It was weird going into my old PJ closet finding a cache of ayurvedic powdersfrom back in the day.


Are they still good?


----------



## lalla

AbsyBlvd said:


> You're welcome. Shipping to UK from them is crazy and some of these items may have shipping restrictions, so if anyone knows somewhere in the UK that provides similar fragrance oils, please let me know.


Gracefruit.


----------



## GGsKin

lalla said:


> Gracefruit.



Thank you @lalla


----------



## AgeinATL

Nightingale said:


> This pregnancy is sucking me dry. Literally. My skin is dry, my lips are dry, and worse, my HAIR IS DRY! My ride or die holy grail hair and body products just aren't working anymore.  I'll have to play around with with my products and product layering, until I find a solution. Maybe this will be the excuse I need to retry shea butter and join the unicorns in the 2018 Shea Challenge...



Congrats! You’ve GOT to drink tons of water. The weather factors in but the body will take every drop of water and nutrients and give it to the baby and you get whatever’s left. So really increase your water intake. Congrats again!


----------



## Tangles

Sally. said:


> Are they still good?


I think they are because they were all still in the original packaging unopened. BUT I know I've had them for at least 4 years.


----------



## Sharpened

Painful, single-digit weather, but my silk bonnet is saving my hair. Maybe I should order groceries online and have DH pick them up.

I want to hibernate til March...


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Nightingale said:


> Thanks! I'm only 8 weeks.



Congratulations Momma!!!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Sharpened said:


> Painful, single-digit weather, but my silk bonnet is saving my hair. Maybe I should order groceries online and have DH pick them up.
> 
> I want to hibernate til March...



Single digit?!      Hibernating sounds good; cold weather is brutal on hair.  Does cold weather make you feel less motivated to do your hair or do you find yourself babying your tresses more?


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Have you ever seen someone’s hair and wanted to be like: “please, let me help you, help you.”


----------



## Sharpened

Bad&Bougee said:


> Single digit?!      Hibernating sounds good; cold weather is brutal on hair.  Does cold weather make you feel less motivated to do your hair or do you find yourself babying your tresses more?


All I want to do is stay in bed with my Kindle, screw hair.


----------



## Rocky91

fifi134 said:


> Take advantage of good lighting; you can use these pics for tracking progress
> 
> The first I’ve posted before. It’s a stretched twistout from August. The second is the same hairstyle from Thursday! Come on hair!


Wow!! Pretty hair and great growth, push throughhhhh sis  (I love calling people sis, it tickles me) your brows are also very nice


----------



## locabouthair

I think I'm over doing my hair myself. Went to the salon about three months ago and I think I'm ready for another appt. One stylist is good but you have to book weeks in advance and you're there like alll day :/ Found another that I like on instagram but she's very pricy. My hair is short so I kinda don't think it justifies the price. Idk.


----------



## fifi134

Rocky91 said:


> Wow!! Pretty hair and great growth, push throughhhhh sis  (I love calling people sis, it tickles me) your brows are also very nice



Lol I love it too. thank ya ma’am! I’m falling in love with it more and more!


----------



## Rocky91

Yoooo the hair gods are smiling on me for real. I flat ironed my hair/weave (kinky straight) super straight yesterday and just fell asleep without a scarf because I was so turnt 
I wake up and it's still decent!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm giving up on finding just one brand. It's just not happening.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Okay.

For 2018 I'm set hair products-wise except for shampoo. Once I run out of my holy grail Soultanicals Soulvedic Strands Poo Bar, I'm going to order the henna blend from that Cornerstone store, melt down my J.R. Liggetts shampoo bars, mix it all up, allow it to solidify, and call it a day.

2017 was a year of focusing on hair. For 2018 I will focus on fitness, faith, and finances.


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm giving up on finding just one brand. It's just not happening.



Did you get TMC DC? If yes, how many?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Did you get TMC DC? If yes, how many?





Sigh.

2

But only because of the discount, the position of honey on the ingredients list, the carrot, and the reviews.

Where is that bad word emoticon?


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Sigh.
> 
> 2
> 
> But only because of the discount, the position of honey on the ingredients list, the carrot, and the reviews.
> 
> Where is that bad word emoticon?



Lol! I guess it’s my turn


----------



## beingofserenity

Bad&Bougee said:


> Your hair looks so healthy!



aw thanks!


----------



## vevster

Uncle Funky’s daughter Curly Magic left my hair crispy. Maybe I used too much?


----------



## Rocky91

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Okay.
> 
> For 2018 I'm set hair products-wise except for shampoo. Once I run out of my holy grail Soultanicals Soulvedic Strands Poo Bar, I'm going to order the henna blend from that Cornerstone store, melt down my J.R. Liggetts shampoo bars, mix it all up, allow it to solidify, and call it a day.
> 
> 2017 was a year of focusing on hair. For 2018 I will focus on fitness, faith, and finances.


Have you tried design essentials almond/avocado shampoo? It is amazing and sulfate-free.

In fact (not to encourage you to buy more ) I think you might like the whole design essentials line. Good ingredients and very moisturizing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Lol! I guess it’s my turn



It's definitely not a bad purchase.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Rocky91 said:


> Have you tried design essentials almond/avocado shampoo? It is amazing and sulfate-free.
> 
> In fact (not to encourage you to buy more ) I think you might like the whole design essentials line. Good ingredients and very moisturizing.



I haven't, but let me add it to the list  Thanks!


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It's definitely not a bad purchase.



Definitely not! I missed out though! The code was already inactive by the time I decided to make the purchase.


----------



## Alma Petra

Rocky91 said:


> Have you tried design essentials almond/avocado shampoo? It is amazing and sulfate-free.
> 
> In fact (not to encourage you to buy more ) I think you might like the whole design essentials line. Good ingredients and very moisturizing.


Was it you who recommended this earlier in the year? I got it and I like it a lot. It's really moisturising! Right now it's on my repurchase list! 

But I am seriously heartbroken over their Almond and Avocado Defining Creme Gel. They changed the formula!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

trueheartofgold said:


> Definitely not! I missed out though! The code was already inactive by the time I decided to make the purchase.



No!!!!!!! I need you to be set back as well, as you are the cause! LOL!

Well, when I review it I'll try to remember to tag you, though products act so differently on our hair. The green tea in it might be good for shedding.  You might want to try it anyway?


----------



## trueheartofgold

YvetteWithJoy said:


> No!!!!!!! I need you to be set back as well, as you are the cause! LOL!
> 
> Well, when I review it I'll try to remember to tag you, though products act so differently on our hair. The green tea in it might be good for shedding.  You might want to try it anyway?



I’ll see if they’ll offer another sale. I procrastinated too much and I missed it lol.


----------



## Rocky91

Alma Petra said:


> Was it you who recommended this earlier in the year? I got it and I like it a lot. It's really moisturising! Right now it's on my repurchase list!
> 
> But I am seriously heartbroken over their Almond and Avocado Defining Creme Gel. They changed the formula!!


Maybe so, I have been on the design essentials train for a while  I literally don't need to buy a different shampoo ever, it's sooo good!


----------



## Alma Petra

Rocky91 said:


> Maybe so, I have been on the design essentials train for a while  I literally don't need to buy a different shampoo ever, it's sooo good!


Me too I don't feel the need to purchase any other shampoo at the moment. I just need to use it a few more times before I assign it a HG status.


----------



## LushLox

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I haven't, but let me add it to the list  Thanks!



Your list must be huge because I see you saying that a lot!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LushLox said:


> Your list must be huge because I see you saying that a lot!





It's floating around in one of those wish list threads somewhere.

I got through most of it last year. My goal was to be able to just coast in 2018, feeling very "uncurious" to try a whole bunch of stuff.

I'm ready! I've identified all my staples and a few holy grails. I have a "Use Up and Donate-to-Women's-Shelters Stash" plan. I've learned that the way I was handling my hair wasn't very damaging, so I can now simply proceed stress free. Finally, @Sharpened shared this AH-MAZING wash day video, and it has me hype! I have shifted my focus to fitness, and I almost can't believe I am free of worrying about my natural hair!!! I would kiss everyone here if I could, I'm so grateful.


----------



## Evolving78

Alma Petra said:


> Was it you who recommended this earlier in the year? I got it and I like it a lot. It's really moisturising! Right now it's on my repurchase list!
> 
> But I am seriously heartbroken over their Almond and Avocado Defining Creme Gel. They changed the formula!!


I push that shampoo like it’s crack! Lol I used it Saturday after I used the Oat Protein to clarify.


----------



## Alma Petra

shortdub78 said:


> I push that shampoo like it’s crack! Lol I used it Saturday after I used the Oat Protein to clarify.


The ingredient list is intimidating with 5 cleansing agents at the top, but it's very gentle on the hair. 
Would you use it on your scalp as well?


----------



## Evolving78

Alma Petra said:


> The ingredient list is intimidating with 5 cleansing agents at the top, but it's very gentle on the hair.
> Would you use it on your scalp as well?


I have, but I think I clarify more than anyone around here! Lol but anything that says detangling doesn’t get put on my scalp.


----------



## victory777

I need to figure out how to hack these used Bath and Body Works' candle jars to store my DIY shea butter and body scrub . I'm liking the decorative look of some. Off to YouTube.


----------



## Saludable84

victory777 said:


> I need to figure out how to hack these used Bath and Body Works' candle jars to store my DIY shea butter and body scrub . I'm liking the decorative look of some. Off to YouTube.


I was thinking he same thing.


----------



## victory777

Saludable84 said:


> I was thinking he same thing.


I'm really enjoying the tutorials for the repurposing of the candle jars : q-tips, makeup brushes, cut flower holders, cotton balls... Etc..etc.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@Sharpened, thank you so much for sharing that wash day video you recently shared. I have tried to go back and find where I shared it so I can credit you, but I shared it so much I don't know where I did.

People were thanking me, and they really need to be thanking you. Thanks so much for it. It's really got me encouraged.


----------



## ms.blue

I had my cousin cut my hair and she did a great job.  Went from almost bsl to a little past shoulder length.  For 2018, I'm going to stop stressing about length but focus on repairing my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ms.blue 
Hi Ms. Blue!...

What kind of scalp issues are you having?


----------



## ms.blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ms.blue
> Hi Ms. Blue!...
> 
> What kind of scalp issues are you having?


Scalp pain and hairloss from crown along the left side.


----------



## Honey Bee

Sharpened said:


> *Painful, single-digit weather*, but my silk bonnet is saving my hair. *Maybe I should order groceries online* and have DH pick them up.
> 
> I want to hibernate til March...


I did, and I'm bout to order some more.  I ordered some beautiful, grass fed, everything right, ground lamb and it was bomb.  My mother was horrified by the very idea. 

eta... and I have a WF _right there_! Still no.


----------



## fifi134

Honey Bee said:


> I did, and I'm bout to order some more.  I ordered some beautiful, grass fed, everything right, ground lamb and it was bomb.  My mother was horrified by the very idea.
> 
> eta... and I have a WF _right there_! Still no.



Girl I am so tired of this arctic blast 

Is NY getting snow this week? We're getting a blizzard and the way my town was slow to plow the streets, I'm not wit it, even with the day off.


----------



## Honey Bee

I do MHM, so I figured, let me try a lil Cherry Lola. Now, I don't do it often, about once a quarter if at all, but I'm just getting back to my hair, so I said, hey, let's start clean, right?

Well. I mixed it up and something made me get out my ph strips. Good thing I did. It was 9.0!!! Outside the healthy range for skin and hair. So I added some avg, tested at an 8.0. A little more, it slid down to a 7.0. And that's when I used it. 

Cherry Lola is not a game, yall. I know yall already knew, but seeing it laid out like that was... stark. (I'm not too concerned about the effects of having used it in the past cuz I always halve the bs.)


----------



## Honey Bee

fifi134 said:


> Girl I am so tired of this arctic blast
> 
> Is NY getting snow this week? We're getting a blizzard and the way my town was slow to plow the streets, I'm not wit it, even with the day off.


Not that I know of, but I'm always late on these things. I'm not going out anyway, don't make me no difference.


----------



## whiteoleander91

My hair is super light and flowy today. I’ve received a lot of compliments and it’s nice not to have my hair up in a bun today, especially  since I suffer from frequent migraines and the tension can trigger them sometimes. I decided that I wanted to be a heat straightened natural sometime last year but the humidity over the summer was trying to block my blessing lol. I had such an easy time blow drying and straightening it this time due to some tweaks.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Last night I had a dream that I had relaxed my hair.  The dream was so real and sad I was heart broken!  I was yelling and hollering saying "why did I do this, why did I do this?!!". My hair was long, but board straight. I said "NOW I have to wait two years to get my hair back" just the thought of those harsh chemicals touching my scalp Nooo!  I was so relieved to find out it was just a stupid dream.


----------



## Saludable84

Honey Bee said:


> Not that I know of, but I'm always late on these things. I'm not going out anyway, don't make me no difference.


Snow on Thursday  I’m already planning on calling out. 

Also, you lazy. My WF is Scarsdale/Ridge Hill. A 28 minute drive. I should beat you.


----------



## Honey Bee

Saludable84 said:


> Snow on Thursday  I’m already planning on calling out.
> 
> *Also, you lazy*. My WF is Scarsdale/Ridge Hill. A 28 minute drive. I should beat you.


 I agree. Blame my enablers. #blackgirlswinning


----------



## Honey Bee

@YvetteWithJoy, Would you mind bumping those Komaza hair analysis threads? I know you reviewing them, with your (adorably) obsessive Scorp self.  I gotta start getting ready, it's on the way, but I suck at searching on this board. Please help.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, Would you mind bumping those Komaza hair analysis threads? I know you reviewing them, with your (adorably) obsessive Scorp self.  I gotta start getting ready, it's on the way, but I suck at searching on this board. Please help.



LOL! I will go find and bump. I've never had one! I hope it ends up being worth the cost.


----------



## Honey Bee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> LOL! I will go find and bump. I've never had one! *I hope it ends up being worth the cost*.


I never had one either, but I saw you were getting one. 

@ bold, Me too cuz SO really feel like he doing something.   Not gon lie, I'm sorta thinking about pushing it back until I have a few months of ayurveda under my belt... decisions, decisions.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Honey Bee said:


> I never had one either, but I saw you were getting one.
> 
> @ bold, Me too cuz SO really feel like he doing something.   Not gon lie, I'm sorta thinking about pushing it back until I have a few months of ayurveda under my belt... decisions, decisions.



I'm definitely waiting until around April 1. I need to collect hair, use the same regimen, take the same vitamins consistently, etc. I'd rather have an analysis based off of that.

Your SO is sweet.


----------



## Sharpened

Honey Bee said:


> I did, and I'm bout to order some more.  I ordered some beautiful, grass fed, everything right, ground lamb and it was bomb.  My mother was horrified by the very idea.
> 
> eta... and I have a WF _right there_! Still no.


I had to visit folks yesterday (took 20 minutes to warm the car up), but DH is off on a second errand/grocery run. Hair is staying under bonnet. Sad, longing for 30+ F weather, which, of course means more snow.


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> I had to visit folks yesterday (took 20 minutes to warm the car up), but DH is off on a second errand/grocery run. Hair is staying under bonnet. Sad, longing for 30+ F weather, which, of course means more snow.


The weather is gonna warm up around here next week and we will be getting more snow. It was -5 degrees awhile ago today.


----------



## curlyTisME

Back to work tomorrow so I need to wash and condition my hair. I have no desire to do so. Off to research some PS.


----------



## faithVA

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm definitely waiting until around April 1. I need to collect hair, use the same regimen, take the same vitamins consistently, etc. I'd rather have an analysis based off of that.
> 
> Your SO is sweet.


I don't think you need an analysis. It would really be a waste of money for you. Just my opinion.


----------



## faithVA

Honey Bee said:


> I never had one either, but I saw you were getting one.
> 
> @ bold, Me too cuz SO really feel like he doing something.   Not gon lie, I'm sorta thinking about pushing it back until I have a few months of ayurveda under my belt... decisions, decisions.


I haven't seen your hair in a while. I don't think you need one either. Both of y'all can just send me the money and I will send you back what they are going to tell you


----------



## Sosoothing

faithVA said:


> I don't think you need an analysis. It would really be a waste of money for you. Just my opinion.



I thought the same thing but wasn't going to say anything..lol.

@YvetteWithJoy why do you think you need one? Do you feel there is much you don't understand about your hair?


----------



## Saludable84

faithVA said:


> I haven't seen your hair in a while. I don't think you need one either. Both of y'all can just send me the money and I will send you back what they are going to tell you


Not picking a side either, but I kinda agree. Unless you are stuck with your hair and can’t figure things out (retention, moisture, protein, etc...), if things are working out, I wouldn’t bother.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

faithVA said:


> I haven't seen your hair in a while. I don't think you need one either. Both of y'all can just send me the money and I will send you back what they are going to tell you







Sosoothing said:


> I thought the same thing but wasn't going to say anything..lol.
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy why do you think you need one? Do you feel there is much you don't understand about your hair?



No . . . I guess I've just always had it on my to-do list. I am very curious about my hair's porosity, though: Several people who review the analysis say that was the most surprising find. I feel like my hair definitely used to be hipo, but doesn't seem to fully act that way anymore. I'm wondering if my hair now has normal porosity.


----------



## faithVA

YvetteWithJoy said:


> No . . . I guess I've just always had it on my to-do list. I am very curious about my hair's porosity, though: Several people who review the analysis say that was the most surprising find. I feel like my hair definitely used to be hipo, but doesn't seem to fully act that way anymore. I'm wondering if my hair now has normal porosity.



That's a lot of money to just find out about porosity. 

I've had the analysis and it is great if you need it. It was worth the money because my hair was breaking off and extremely hard. I just don't see it's worth for hair that is acting right or even close to right. Just felt I had to speak up and at least give you another view point before you make your decision.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

faithVA said:


> That's a lot of money to just find out about porosity.
> 
> I've had the analysis and it is great if you need it. It was worth the money because my hair was breaking off and extremely hard. I just don't see it's worth for hair that is acting right or even close to right. Just felt I had to speak up and at least give you another view point before you make your decision.



I really, really appreciate it, sis. 

I told hubby, "Hm. Maybe I don't need a Komaza analysis and can just put those funds toward my tabletop dryer."
Him: "If some woman on a forum says so, then it's a great idea. But if I had said so, then it would've been, 'Nah, honey, you just don't understand. These are EXPERTS that can give me EXPERT knowledge that I need . . .'"


----------



## Colocha

This was my attempt at straightening back in mid December. It stayed like this for approximately half a day before shrinking up. Hi po don't do straight it seems.

Currently babying my hair to mitigate the resultant breakage. No more than after a usual straightening session.


----------



## faithVA

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I really, really appreciate it, sis.
> 
> I told hubby, "Hm. Maybe I don't need a Komaza analysis and can just put those funds toward my tabletop dryer."
> Him: "If some woman on a forum says so, then it's a great idea. But if I had said so, then it would've been, 'Nah, honey, you just don't understand. These are EXPERTS that can give me EXPERT knowledge that I need . . .'"



A table top dryer is definitely a better purchase  Since you are saving money and if you have the space, save up for a roll about dryer or whatever it is called.


----------



## Honey Bee

faithVA said:


> I haven't seen your hair in a while. I don't think you need one either. Both of y'all can just send me the money and I will send you back what they are going to tell you


 I see yall cutting up in here. 

I really do need help with my crown, tho.  It ain't never been right, no matter what I do, and it's always held back my progress. I was hoping that going natural would help. It didn't. So I think I need a professional eye and some advice, cuz this ain't gon make it to MBL.  But, like I said, I'm hoping my new reggie will help some.


----------



## kxlot79

I always hype my straightening sessions. You’d think I was going to Disneyland. But when it’s all over, my hair is very shortly puffy anyway. And then I spend the whole time wondering what my hair is touching/rubbing on/getting caught in... I used to think I wanted to try that Straight Natural Life. Some of those ladies have me  
... exactly 3 days after wearing my puffy straight hair in a voluminous Bantu knot out, I cornrowed it like a champ.
Now I’m thinking, “How did I braid my own hair too tight?” And wondering if I’m too lazy to undo and redo.


----------



## Platinum

Freezing temperatures in North Florida today . I've never been the type to wear bonnets outside but I think I'm going to wear one under a skull cap or head wrap if I leave the house today.


----------



## curlyTisME

Did my WnG lastnight so I didn't have to go out in the cold with wet hair! Win!


----------



## Sharpened

I got to find another way to put my hair away at night, preferably with little manipulation.


----------



## Saludable84

Honey Bee said:


> I see yall cutting up in here.
> 
> I really do need help with my crown, tho.  It ain't never been right, no matter what I do, and it's always held back my progress. I was hoping that going natural would help. It didn't. So I think I need a professional eye and some advice, cuz this ain't gon make it to MBL.  But, like I said, I'm hoping my new reggie will help some.


How bad is it?


----------



## Honey Bee

Saludable84 said:


> How bad is it?


A good 3-4"shorter than the rest.  I looked this morning when I was washing- it prolly ain't as raggedy as I thought. But still. How am I to grow my hair out when there are literally levels to this ish?!  I don't understand. Once it dries, I'll trim a lil bit and take pics.


----------



## imaginary

I wish they made dupes for the barrel curlformers.


----------



## Saludable84

Honey Bee said:


> A good 3-4"shorter than the rest.  I looked this morning when I was washing- it prolly ain't as raggedy as I thought. But still. How am I to grow my hair out when there are literally levels to this ish?!  I don't understand. Once it dries, I'll trim a lil bit and take pics.


Are you in the crown challenge? 

I won’t lie, the crown is hard. Mine also grows slower. After 4 years, my crown is only at BSL. I gave up  it’s healthy; that’s all that matters. As I say that, I taste so much salt in my mouth


----------



## Evolving78

Honey Bee said:


> A good 3-4"shorter than the rest.  I looked this morning when I was washing- it prolly ain't as raggedy as I thought. But still. How am I to grow my hair out when there are literally levels to this ish?!  I don't understand. Once it dries, I'll trim a lil bit and take pics.


You should join the Crown support thread! We can figure this thing out together!


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> You should join the Crown support thread! We can figure this thing out together!


I want to join but I’m content


----------



## Honey Bee

Saludable84 said:


> Are you in the crown challenge?
> 
> I won’t lie, the crown is hard. Mine also grows slower. After 4 years, my crown is only at BSL. I gave up  it’s healthy; that’s all that matters.* As I say that, I taste so much salt in my mouth *


 Ikr?! It's ok, we gon get through it together. 



shortdub78 said:


> You should join the Crown support thread! We can figure this thing out together!


I will. I'm working on my reggie.  (ie, I just started sealing! Don't laugh. )


----------



## SmilingElephant

Soooo...this month makes me 7 years natural (post big chop) 

I'm still not completely happy with it, lol! I mean I love it, but I want more from it. I want to try to make it thicker, it doesn't look like 7 years of natural hair to me until I straighten it, and I just want to be Tailbone length already!


----------



## Sharpened

One cm to go until my ends in the back touch the top of my bra strap. Hurry up!

Out of ylang ylang EO... Crisis! Panic! eBay!

I actually contemplated putting Vaseline on my ends. Face may not like it.

Flippin' 9°, feels like -1°, really...


----------



## beingofserenity

I really hate a lot of product in my hair. It does nothing for me. Just leaves my hair greasy and stiff, dry and stiff, or flaky and stiff. I had to co wash the front half of my hair (too lazy to do the whole thing lol) because the gel I used was flaking badly, like every gel I use.

All I put in my hair was like a third of a dime sized amount of hair serum to blow it out and it came out great, actually a bit greasy which is fine since it's so cold.

I want to return that leave-in that I bought from Sallys the other day. I feel like I need nothing else besides a hair serum in my hair. It moisturizes, detangles, etc. I love cones!!!  The best thing ever for my hair.

And I hope to really simplify my regimen and products. No more gel, no more edge tamers, no more leave ins. They just leave my hair gunky or dry. I don't think I will be purchasing any of that in 2018. I'll just use up what I already have. I'd love to only use 5 products, including shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## PJaye

It has been 10 days since the last time I've washed and DC'ed my hair, but it ain't happening until the high temp reaches at least 50 degrees.  I will just keep refreshing and bamming it back down into these two braids until things thaw out.


----------



## keranikki

Bad&Bougee said:


> Single digit?!      Hibernating sounds good; cold weather is brutal on hair.  Does cold weather make you feel less motivated to do your hair or do you find yourself babying your tresses more?



I baby my tresses more.  Even though I'm wearing a satin cap under my wigs and I M&S regularly, it does not stop my scalp from getting really dry.  I'm currently pre-pooing my hair with aloe vera/olive oil/Keravada 1010 oil to bring moisture to my hair and scalp on this wonderful snow day.


----------



## shasha8685

Think I'm gonna spend this snow day learning how to cornrow my own hair......


----------



## Evolving78

shasha8685 said:


> Think I'm gonna spend this snow day learning how to cornrow my own hair......


I’m gonna get a mannequin. I need to practice on my parting and creating some styles. I have a daughter and want to do more things with her hair that doesn’t require using hair ties, ponytail holders, rubber bands. She doesn’t like them.  I just need one with textured hair, but not that rough mess I had before.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I took my sew in out. That hair tangled too freaking much. And I couldn't get to my scalp. And when I washed it, it took FOREVER to dry. Maybe I should stick to wigs.


----------



## Honey Bee

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Maybe I should stick to wigs.


 I just bought four. Wigtypes.com be coming thru. They stay with a sale. 

I don't do sew ins cuz, when I do, I always end up buying the most expensive hair, getting the most laid weave, and for what? I can't get to my hair. I can't do my own maintenance.  I gave up on weaves a long time ago. Synthetic (semi disposable  ) wigs for me.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

So I’ve been told that I’m BSB/BSL, I don’t feel like I am though.  My hair seems very short, which probably has a lot to do with these layers that I have. I guess this is what you call ‘hair anorexia’.

Could I really make it to MBL by December 2018? I would be only 3.5 natural/post relaxer at that time. I know it’s possible, but I never thought that I could do it— at least not in that time frame.


----------



## Alma Petra

Soaring Eagle said:


> So I’ve been told that I’m BSB/BSL, I don’t feel like I am though.  My hair seems very short, which probably has a lot to do with these layers that I have. I guess this is what you call ‘hair anorexia’.
> 
> Could I really make it to MBL by December 2018? I would be only 3.5 natural/post relaxer at that time. I know it’s possible, but I never thought that I could do it— at least not in that time frame.



You are BSL so MBL is your next destination. It should definitely be doable if you maintain the same healthy practices that got you from APL to BSL, unless maybe you are very tall and you need a lot of inches to get there. On me for example, I won't even aim for MBL because my waist is right below my bra strap lol. Just focus on retention.


----------



## Evolving78

Soaring Eagle said:


> So I’ve been told that I’m BSB/BSL, I don’t feel like I am though.  My hair seems very short, which probably has a lot to do with these layers that I have. I guess this is what you call ‘hair anorexia’.
> 
> Could I really make it to MBL by December 2018? I would be only 3.5 natural/post relaxer at that time. I know it’s possible, but I never thought that I could do it— at least not in that time frame.


You will be there way before Dec! Just keep sticking to what works and adjust accordingly. Don’t go trying a bunch of new products, or doing a bunch of styling.  Claim it! You just have shrinkage!


----------



## Evolving78

I got a mannequin. She is a straight yt girl, but she will do for now. I will practice on my braiding skills.


----------



## imaginary

shortdub78 said:


> I got a mannequin. She is a straight yt girl, but she will do for now. I will practice on my braiding skills.



Eventually may do this as well. Whenever I practice on my own hair, it feel like I'm ripping.


----------



## trueheartofgold

Saw this at Trader Joe’s yesterday. $3.99


----------



## Saludable84

trueheartofgold said:


> Saw this at Trader Joe’s yesterday. $3.99
> 
> View attachment 421037
> 
> View attachment 421039



A) that looks good. 

B) Streets is watching.


----------



## trueheartofgold

Saludable84 said:


> A) that looks good.
> 
> B) Streets is watching.



    Girl why you made squint to read B! I was tempted to buy it because it looks and smells good.


----------



## Saludable84

trueheartofgold said:


> Girl why you made squint to read B! I was tempted to buy it because it looks and smells good.


 because it reminded me immediately of a whole ‘nother thread started in a beyond section I won’t mention, by a poster whom I will not mention, basically talking about exactly this. 

And it happens to contain Shea and coconut, two “no-no’s” mentioned in some articles posted in another thread I won’t mention, in the bed section of this forum, by one my favorite posters, which started another discussion that was pretty mild but adjacent to the thread in the beyond section. 

 You ladies be on it.


----------



## PJaye

Saludable84 said:


> because it reminded me immediately of a whole ‘nother thread started in a beyond section I won’t mention, by a poster whom I will not mention, basically talking about exactly this.
> 
> And it happens to contain Shea and coconut, two “no-no’s” mentioned in some articles posted in another thread I won’t mention, in the bed section of this forum, by one my favorite posters, which started another discussion that was pretty mild but adjacent to the thread in the beyond section.
> 
> You ladies be on it.



I had to draw a diagram using arrows and different colored ink just to understand this post.


----------



## trueheartofgold

Saludable84 said:


> because it reminded me immediately of a whole ‘nother thread started in a beyond section I won’t mention, by a poster whom I will not mention, basically talking about exactly this.
> 
> And it happens to contain Shea and coconut, two “no-no’s” mentioned in some articles posted in another thread I won’t mention, in the bed section of this forum, by one my favorite posters, which started another discussion that was pretty mild but adjacent to the thread in the beyond section.
> 
> You ladies be on it.



 So are you going to try the mask?


----------



## PJaye

OK, I broke a promise - I purchased some hair products yesterday after vowing now to buy anything else until I'd gotten my stash under control (which should take me until 2020).  However, it was for a good cause.  I accidentally found two tubs of the original formula of Wetline Gel.  I wasn't even in the hair products section of the store.  Someone had hidden them behind the first aid items.  I had no choice but to snag them up.


----------



## Sharpened

Y'all cracking me up this morning, needed that.


----------



## Saludable84

trueheartofgold said:


> So are you going to try the mask?


I can’t justify the purchase in my mind. I am curious though.


----------



## Saludable84

PJaye said:


> OK, I broke a promise - I purchased some hair products yesterday after vowing now to buy anything else until I'd gotten my stash under control (which should take me until 2020).  However, it was for a good cause.  I accidentally found two tubs of the original formula of Wetline Gel.  I wasn't even in the hair products section of the store.  Someone had hidden them behind the first aid items.  I had no choice but to snag them up.



If she really wanted them, she would have bought them instead of hiding them. Unless she worked there  I hope she’s not on the forum


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Pulled out my wallet  all ready to support and got disappointed within 2 minutes of browsing the site.

Henna is henna
Cassia is cassia

So why is your henna oil called that when there is no henna in It? Why is it not called cassia oil instead? Cause ain't nobody checking for no cassia oil. So misleading. *Throws wallet back in my purse*


----------



## Sharpened

Thought about doing my hair. Took off the bonnet and felt it. Naah, I'm good.


----------



## keranikki

I had a horrific dream, where a stylist cut off my thick waist length hair to a choppy/un-styled/ barely SL mess.  Then sent me to the back of the salon to wait for her, yet she dips out instead.  The other stylists feel bad for me, so they treat me to a meal.  The meal is steamed snakes on a bed of rice.  Then I woke up.


----------



## Evolving78

keranikki said:


> I had a horrific dream, where a stylist cut off my thick waist length hair to a choppy/un-styled/ barely SL mess.  Then sent me to the back of the salon to wait for her, yet she dips out instead.  The other stylists feel bad for me, so they treat me to a meal.  The meal is steamed snakes on a bed of rice.  Then I woke up.


Girl! Are you a praying woman? Did you pray after that? I had snakes attack me, or chase me in my dreams before. I felt threatened in real life, and that stuff played out in my sleep.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

keranikki said:


> I had a horrific dream, where a stylist cut off my thick waist length hair to a choppy/un-styled/ barely SL mess.  Then sent me to the back of the salon to wait for her, yet she dips out instead.  The other stylists feel bad for me, so they treat me to a meal.  The meal is steamed snakes on a bed of rice.  Then I woke up.





I rebuke this dream and even the faintest idea or memory of it.

Back! Begone! Poof! Vamoose! Skidaddle!


----------



## Angel1881

@keranikki That dream is so scary! I wouldn't go into a salon for all of 2018 if I had that dream.

@PJaye In what store did you find the Wet Line? Was it a national chain? I love this gel and need to re-up on the old formula!


----------



## PJaye

Angel1881 said:


> @keranikki That dream is so scary! I wouldn't go into a salon for all of 2018 if I had that dream.
> 
> @PJaye In what store did you find the Wet Line? Was it a national chain? I love this gel and need to re-up on the old formula!



I found it in Walmart behind the band-aids.  They only had the new formula in the hair products section.  Give it a shot to see if they have it and be sure to check the ingredients before purchasing.


----------



## spacetygrss

I have 5 sleep scarves/bonnets on the way. I'm so excited. I haven't gotten new ones in a couple of years, so it's time for some new lovelies.


----------



## Angel1881

PJaye said:


> I found it in Walmart behind the band-aids.  They only had the new formula in the hair products section.  Give it a shot to see if they have it and be sure to check the ingredients before purchasing.



Thank you so much! I am halfway through my large jar of gel, so the pressure is on.


----------



## keranikki

shortdub78 said:


> Girl! Are you a praying woman? Did you pray after that? I had snakes attack me, or chase me in my dreams before. I felt threatened in real life, and that stuff played out in my sleep.





YvetteWithJoy said:


> I rebuke this dream and even the faintest idea or memory of it.
> 
> Back! Begone! Poof! Vamoose! Skidaddle!





Angel1881 said:


> @keranikki That dream is so scary! I wouldn't go into a salon for all of 2018 if I had that dream.
> 
> @PJaye In what store did you find the Wet Line? Was it a national chain? I love this gel and need to re-up on the old formula!



Yes I'm a praying woman!  I take heed to my dreams for I believe in it's messaging abilities.   

I need to stick to what I'm doing for my hair, no new friends, no old friends, and no new products.  As far as the stewed snake goes, I need to continue to pray on that.  Does it mean I'm going to be able to stop someone's mischievousness in the long run, at the expense of me (since it's dead)?  Do I need to just watch out?

I will not go to anyone's salon this year, even to the stylist I have learned to trust.  She is the one who colored my hair.  I adore her, even though she is not the person in my dream who destroyed my hair, it's possible that she is pregnant; in that, she may not be available when I need her.  

On another note, I hate it when I'm ready to make a purchase and there is no free shipping.  So you get my attention by discounting your products, then you try to rape me on shipping?!  Even when the weight of the products don't equate to one pound?  Wigtypes.com got me messed up.


----------



## imaginary

You know what would make more sense than a paddle brush blowdryer? Making a paddle brush attachment for blowdryers. What happens when the bristles get all bent out of shape?


----------



## alex114

I just used my clothing steamer to steam my hair and face, and I feel so pampered right now  I also love the rice water spritz I made yesterday-- every time I spray my hair with it, I feel my scalp screaming "YASSSSSSS"


----------



## Honey Bee

*Why do I have mad random straight strands in my hair???* I have lost sooooo much progress thinking those were permed ends still hanging on (and chopping them off) but I transitioned for approx 2 yrs and then got a tapered cut, so...? 

This is why I need Komaza!  @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

Honey Bee said:


> *Why do I have mad random straight strands in my hair???* I have lost sooooo much progress thinking those were permed ends still hanging on (and chopping them off) but I transitioned for approx 2 yrs and then got a tapered cut, so...?
> 
> This is why I need Komaza!  @faithVA


Yeah I haven't seen your hair in a while. You were posting strong then I lost track of you.


----------



## Sharpened

alex114 said:


> I also love the rice water spritz I made yesterday-- every time I spray my hair with it, I feel my scalp screaming "YASSSSSSS"


I love that feeling! Scalp loves it more than hair does.


----------



## Honey Bee

faithVA said:


> Yeah I haven't seen your hair in a while. You were posting strong then I lost track of you.


I got disgusted and did a personal PS challenge.  No, not really, but the straight pieces are annoying, the crown be messing up, and life was busy. Meh. I'm back on it now. I posted some pics recently, in the CP thread. It looks exactly the same as before I cut it, maybe a tad longer... lemme see... here we go!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

OMG!!!! That neutral protein filler is awesome!! I mixed it with my normal moisturizing dc and left it on for around 30 min. Then let my hair dry in braids to prepare for twisting. When I took out those braids even though my hair wasn't fully dry it was super defined in the braid pattern. My hair has been having such issues with definition when doing braid outs but this stuff here had the waves popping. That just confirmed my feeling that I needed more protein.

My hair also felt really nice. I love that stuff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m over my hair.  

I should be consistently doing something to it but I’m not 


Weaning is no darn joke.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday!!

@Angel1881 @FlowerHair


----------



## Angel1881

Thank you so much @shawnyblazes! You are so kind!


----------



## Angel1881

Today's the day I will put up my profile pic of my hair. I will also join the Luscious Healthy Ends and BSL/MBL challenges. I'm so excited!


----------



## FlowerHair

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday!!
> 
> @Angel1881 @FlowerHair


Thank you so much!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Rocking a curly bun today. Think I’ll wash, blow dry, and flat iron again tomorrow. I really enjoyed my straight hair last week.


----------



## Colocha

imaginary said:


> You know what would make more sense than a paddle brush blowdryer? Making a paddle brush attachment for blowdryers. What happens when the bristles get all bent out of shape?


This is exactly why I want the Phillips ProCare Dryer... that needs a converter to work on this side of the world. 

https://www.philips.com.sg/c-p/HP8656_03/procare-airstyler


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Has anyone used this? How is it?


----------



## JosieLynn

When ppl say they're going "heat free" do they really mean cold turkey? Or just no flat irons?? QTNA


----------



## curlyTisME

Back taking Manetabolism. In the past I never experienced adverse reactions so hopefully I won’t this time around.


----------



## Colocha

@YvetteWithJoy was it you that mentioned Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee?

If it was, have you used it with a wash and go before? I bought some and I really like it for slicking for buns and the roots of twists. The hold honestly is Rock Hard. I'm wondering if a wash and go with it would lock out tangles.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Colocha said:


> @YvetteWithJoy was it you that mentioned Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee?
> 
> If it was, have you used it with a wash and go before? I bought some and I really like it for slicking for buns and the roots of twists. The hold honestly is Rock Hard. I'm wondering if a wash and go with it would lock out tangles.



Yes, I mention it every now and then. @Alma Petra recommended it to me. I use it as my edge control now. I'm in love with it.

Please try it for a wash and go and give me advice after you get it right. I tried it once, and I posted pics of it here in some thread somewhere of day 1, 2, etc. I was trying to make 5 days because of how rock hard the hold is.

I got a wash and go I liked, but the hold underwhelmed me given my expectations for it. I didn't try again because it's expensive and I used a whole bunch: I have a lot of hair, density-wise.

I'll try to find the thread.


----------



## imaginary

Colocha said:


> This is exactly why I want the Phillips ProCare Dryer... that needs a converter to work on this side of the world.
> 
> https://www.philips.com.sg/c-p/HP8656_03/procare-airstyler



Yes exactly! Start expanding the attachments for hair dryers. That makes no sense to be charging all that money for the one blowdryer, granted with different parts. But I'm sure they'd make a killing with attachments since they'd cost less to make and are more likely to have people buying it again and again.


----------



## GettingKinky

I need my wash n go pony tail to get longer. After it dries, it's more like a puff.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Colocha said:


> @YvetteWithJoy was it you that mentioned Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee?
> 
> If it was, have you used it with a wash and go before? I bought some and I really like it for slicking for buns and the roots of twists. The hold honestly is Rock Hard. I'm wondering if a wash and go with it would lock out tangles.





YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes, I mention it every now and then. @Alma Petra recommended it to me. I use it as my edge control now. I'm in love with it.
> 
> Please try it for a wash and go and give me advice after you get it right. I tried it once, and I posted pics of it here in some thread somewhere of day 1, 2, etc. I was trying to make 5 days because of how rock hard the hold is.
> 
> I got a wash and go I liked, but the hold underwhelmed me given my expectations for it. I didn't try again because it's expensive and I used a whole bunch: I have a lot of hair, density-wise.
> 
> I'll try to find the thread.



Oh. It wasn't for a wash and go; it was for a twist out.

Here's the thread. I have pics on page 1 and page 2 of the thread: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/i-need-a-gel-that-makes-my-hair-crunchy.825883/


----------



## Colocha

@imaginary I'd be the fool to shell out the cash for it and the replacements too if it were available here.

@YvetteWithJoy thank you!


----------



## imaginary

Colocha said:


> @imaginary I'd be the fool to shell out the cash for it and the replacements too if it were available here.



My heart hurts to spend so much, but you get more options, so it seems like the better choice. I also wonder if the airflow is strong enough or hot/cold enough on them, since that's my main concern with blowdryers.

While googling that one, I saw a cheaper option that was selling through qvc if you have your heart set on it. Calista Style Dryer. It seems to be cheaper on qvc than amazon but I didn't click the link. Oh and there are a whole bunch of knock offs of 7 in 1 dryers on ebay.


----------



## Colocha

imaginary said:


> My heart hurts to spend so much, but you get more options, so it seems like the better choice. I also wonder if the airflow is strong enough or hot/cold enough on them, since that's my main concern with blowdryers.
> 
> While googling that one, I saw a cheaper option that was selling through qvc if you have your heart set on it. Calista Style Dryer. It seems to be cheaper on qvc than amazon but I didn't click the link. Oh and there are a whole bunch of knock offs of 7 in 1 dryers on ebay.


Time to go looking at things I do not need.


----------



## OriginalBeauty

Got my first wig in the mail yesterday. I look pretty good today if I do say so myself!


----------



## Jade Feria

JosieLynn said:


> When ppl say they're going "heat free" do they really mean cold turkey? Or just no flat irons?? QTNA


Typically means no direct heat - flat irons, blow dryers, hot tools, etc. Indirect heat - hooded dryer for  rollersets and deep conditioning, heat caps, steamers - is acceptable.


----------



## krissyhair

Did you ever trim your ends, and afterward think,

"So that's what my natural texture is supposed to look like?"


----------



## krissyhair

JosieLynn said:


> When ppl say they're going "heat free" do they really mean cold turkey? Or just no flat irons?? QTNA


Cold turkey! 

I rarely use the blow dryer on my hair. Maybe once every 6 or 8 weeks. My hair dries quickly. Especially with the heater on in the house.


----------



## Theresamonet

Don't you hate when you end up with liters of product that you don't want/can't use? What am I going to do with all this mess? I guess give it away. More money down the drain.


----------



## fifi134

I put my hair into twists and have pinned them up all over. I’m still rocking a TWA but this is the easiest way for me to be consistent while it’s cold out. I’ll most likely take them down on Thursday or Friday to wear as a twistout, then wash and do them all over again over the weekend.

My longest layer (at my nape) is about an inch from SL. But I feel weird claiming it when the rest of the layers aren’t caught up. I feel like I can get past SL this year, but APL is a stretch.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm meeting someone tomorrow morning and my hair just won't cooperate AND I'm tired 

I tried a couple different things over the course of the last few days. Now I know why I never transitioned, I just shaved my hair clean off


----------



## Sharpened

Major detangling session, need nap, but hungry. 

Four sad little bantu knots on my head is making me want to unsubscribe to the thick-haired coilies. 

Need a household member to do a grey hair check.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just realized why my edges won't let me be great. I got a bunch of new growth  Duh, I haven't relaxed since Thanksgiving, what did I expect? I low key forgot my hair still grows *facepalm*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I just realized why my edges won't let me be great. I got a bunch of new growth  Duh, I haven't relaxed since Thanksgiving, what did I expect? I low key forgot my hair still grows *facepalm*



Whenever I think about how it would be if I relaxed my hair (which I would never do again) I think about how it only looks ok for about a month (for me). New growth just won't let it be great, just like you said.  I love that my whole head is "nappy", that way my  hair matches my edges.


ETA: In my relaxer days I loved to touch my new growth. It felt so good and spongy.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This morning as I was styling my hair into an old fashion "roll, tuck and pin" updo (looking like I'm from the Victorian era, which I also like ) I pondered...

 "Is there anything that I do not like about my hair?" and I answered myself "No".


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

The way she cut this wig, it's getting quickly demoted to a half wig.


----------



## Britt

Theresamonet said:


> Don't you hate when you end up with liters of product that you don't want/can't use? What am I going to do with all this mess? I guess give it away. More money down the drain.


Absolutely! I can't tell how much money I've spent on products only to give them away.  I hope when my transition is done I find all my staples and stick with it. I want a minimal product regimen. I *STAY* giving stuff away.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

If I could go back ten years ago I think I would start freeform locks. It's too late now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I threw a buttload of old products away.   I need to stop hoarding stuff 


On another note , I found several scalp oil.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I'm meeting someone tomorrow morning and my hair just won't cooperate AND I'm tired
> 
> I tried a couple different things over the course of the last few days. Now I know why I never transitioned, I just shaved my hair clean off


It didn't end up happening, so I guess I'm ok


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

OMG!

A YouTuber popped up into my feed, and for a second I was mesmerized without knowing why. She looks like a quite younger, more model-ly version of myself. I was like  .

I took me a second to figure out why I felt confused looking at her.

It is the weirdest thing! I would post the video, but y'all aren't gonna agree with me, and I'm going to then be tempted to make my case!


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Yesterday I added one egg to Queen Helen Cholesterol and Dc’ed for about 25 minutes. This is the second time I am adding an egg to my DC for the year. My hair is noticeably stronger. This will be my form of a protein treatment. When I need a stronger treatment I will add one more egg.   I am very happy that I took the plunge.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

It still amazes me how much my hair hangs. My profile pic (siggy?) is my hair about 15 months post relaxer, and a few weeks after cutting off my relaxed ends. I think it was taken October or November 2016 and I was about shoulder- collar bone length.

I remember being very shocked at how much hang I had. I remember hearing someone in a YouTube video say “type 4 hair defies graffity” and thought to myself “uhhhh, not this head of hair”. I mean even my 4b hair on the sides hang. My hair never sticks up. 

Most likely has a lot to do with how fine my strands are, as well as my density (medium to low).

P.s That pic was also taken a week after my first henna treatment, and a few days after my first Amla and ziziphus treatment. All of these things contributed to a lot of temporary Curl poppage and clumping that my hair does not typically exhibit. But the hang has been the same from chopping to now.


----------



## Sharpened

Took out my nearly dry bantu knots and fluffed hair into a messy stretched _something_. Oh, well, I no care...


----------



## Babysaffy

What is this fatigue that I can't get motivated to wash my hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Do one of y'all work at Bar Louie in Hyde Park? Our waitress had the most gorgeous hair. I wanted ask her some hair related questions but she was too busy


----------



## SAPNK

I'm finally able to get my hair into a donut bun. Yay!  I'm glad I tried. 
Now I have something I can do with my real hair between ps.


----------



## beingofserenity

I'm starting to hate edge control. Whatever I use leaves my hair looking whitish after a few hours. I bought the design essential edge control last night because the hicks edge control didn't work and left my edges looming dusty....but im still getting dustyish looking edges. Smells good tho lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> OMG!
> 
> A YouTuber popped up into my feed, and for a second I was mesmerized without knowing why. She looks like a quite younger, more model-ly version of myself. I was like  .
> 
> I took me a second to figure out why I felt confused looking at her.
> 
> It is the weirdest thing! I would post the video, but y'all aren't gonna agree with me, and I'm going to then be tempted to make my case!


I saw her...

 I thought of you right away!

*joking*

That is cool though, I want it to happened to me. "Everyone has a twin" they say.

POST IT.


----------



## PJaye

The weather is warmer, so there's no excuse for not having washed and DCed my hair.  It's been 17 days.  Hmm.  I'm still unmotivated and unashamed after having typed that.  Perhaps, tomorrow...


----------



## Coilystep

PJaye said:


> The weather is warmer, so there's no excuse for not having washed and DCed my hair.  It's been 17 days.  Hmm.  I'm still unmotivated and unashamed after having typed that.  Perhaps, tomorrow...


You’ll do it when you’re ready it will be ok. 

You’re statement reminds me of this


----------



## Evolving78

It is so hard looking for a leave-in spray that doesn’t have glycerin, or protein In the top 5 ingredients list... 
I was looking at the wig and extension sprays...  think I might go back for the Remi spray..


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I saw her...
> 
> I thought of you right away!
> 
> *joking*
> 
> That is cool though, I want it to happened to me. "Everyone has a twin" they say.
> 
> POST IT.


----------



## angelmilk

shortdub78 said:


> It is so hard looking for a leave-in spray that doesn’t have glycerin, or protein In the top 5 ingredients list...
> I was looking at the wig and extension sprays...  think I might go back for the Remi spray..


Remi spray really softens my hair and it smells amazing to me


----------



## Sally.

i got 6 inches cut off my hair last week after not really having a good trim in 4 years. about 2 inches of my hair still have split ends, but at this point i dont want to go shorter than my current length. if i don't get them cut off immediately will they get worse before my next trim in 3 months? i also kinda don't want to straighten my hair so soon.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

That new SM line got me itching to purchase, but* I’ve already found my staples.


----------



## Sharpened

I just did a search. I have been taking MSM for over 11 years! Woo...

DH did not say anything about my wild hair,  which means he dislikes it. Smart dude, lol.

Milestone: I can make a low puff!


----------



## Evolving78

Sally. said:


> i got 6 inches cut off my hair last week after not really having a good trim in 4 years. about 2 inches of my hair still have split ends, but at this point i dont want to go shorter than my current length. if i don't get them cut off immediately will they get worse before my next trim in 3 months? i also kinda don't want to straighten my hair so soon.


I have never seen someone’s hair get better holding on to split ends. Your hair can’t receive proper moisture and it makes everything difficult. I would trim now and get it over with. Yes, your hair will be shorter, but it will be healthy and manageable. It’s the beginning of the year. Your hair will be ready for the growth spurts during the spring and summer months.  I had to cut a lot of my hair off, since my ends were so porous from bleaching, coloring, relaxing, hard water, and washing in hot water.


----------



## Lissa0821

So glad I didn't get any heat damage from flat ironing my hair last week.  The light dusting of my ends really helped a lot too.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I just got asked if my hair was real. I am at work. . I know my bun is huge and all and its kinda hard to believe that it's all mine, but it is...

This is the second time I was asked. I don't blame him one bit for asking...  We black women just have a bad wrap when it comes to being fake. We did it to ourselves in a way.

ETA: while he's standing over me asking me this, I tilted my head back just in case he thought of

putting his hands in my hair.

Thought: "What if it was fake? Do you expect me to tell you that it is?"



.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*You'd think after all these years of seeing how long locks grow...*





 *That the myth that blacks don't grow long hair would die! C'mon!! Common sense please...*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I think that after I reach my goal of WL that I will stop counting/measuring my growth. When I reach the finish line I will stop running so fast... trophy won, race completed. I will keep practicing healthy hair care of course. When I reach Hip Length it will be by pure surprise.


----------



## CocoGlow

AdoraAdora24 said:


> *You'd think after all these years of seeing how long locks grow...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That the myth that blacks don't grow long hair would die! C'mon!! Common sense please...*



@AdoraAdora24

I think most black people know that we can grow or better yet - retain - long hair in locs but they think it's impossible as a loose natural. I mean it's only recently (like in the past 2 decades) that we've established this whole "going natural" wave where we have fellow naturals all over the world sharing tips on hair forums, blogs, Instagram & Youtube, discovering that protective stylin'  & profilin', moisturizing & sealing, finger combing etc etc helps our hair thrive to lengths we've never even dreamed of.

Some don't have to do all of that and may have had effortlessly long hair as children, but for those of us that couldn't get past neck length our whole lives, this is revolutionary! I personally only thought that those with looser textures (so -called "good hair") or those with thick "durable" kinky strands could retain really long lengths because those were the only ones that I saw with long hair - the rest of us had to wear wigs, weaves & extensions to rock those lengths.

Hopefully one day soon, it will be no big deal, or a cause for doubt, weave checkin', hatin' or surprise when people see Black women rocking our OWN super big/long hair in droves!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I see naturals with less hair than me doing the most with their hair and I'm over here like ,


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> I see naturals with less hair than me doing the most with their hair and I'm over here like ,


Ma'am. How the heck are you? It feels like I haven't saw anything from you in a long time. Never leave me again


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Ma'am. How the heck are you? It feels like I haven't saw anything from you in a long time. Never leave me again



Who dis harpo? You changed your name on me?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> Who dis harpo? You changed your name on me?


I changed my name a while ago 

See, that's why you shouldn't leave me again.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shawnyblazes said:


> I see naturals with less hair than me doing the most with their hair and I'm over here like ,


Right?!! I am with you there! Please women stop doing so much! All you need is a moisturizer,a sealer, and a DC please! Hair is not that hard to maintain.  Your hair will thrive if you'd just leave it alone! I could say so much more, but I won't...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am done with YouTube!  All the theatrics, spot lights, make-up, products, and boo-$hit! Yes I said it. It is all boo-$hit! Natural hair/ is easy to grow and maintain without the product pushers and spokes-women...

Oh!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

CocoGlow said:


> @AdoraAdora24
> 
> I think most black people know that we can grow or better yet - retain - long hair in locs but they think it's impossible as a loose natural. I mean it's only recently (like in the past 2 decades) that we've established this whole "going natural" wave where we have fellow naturals all over the world sharing tips on hair forums, blogs, Instagram & Youtube, discovering that protective stylin'  & profilin', moisturizing & sealing, finger combing etc etc helps our hair thrive to lengths we've never even dreamed of.
> 
> Some don't have to do all of that and may have had effortlessly long hair as children, but for those of us that couldn't get past neck length our whole lives, this is revolutionary! I personally only thought that those with looser textures (so -called "good hair") or those with thick "durable" kinky strands could retain really long lengths because those were the only ones that I saw with long hair - the rest of us had to wear wigs, weaves & extensions to rock those lengths.
> 
> Hopefully one day soon, it will be no big deal, or a cause for doubt, weave checkin', hatin' or surprise when people see Black women rocking our OWN super big/long hair in droves!



I agree with this whole post.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Somebody pray for me. Ain't nothing wrong, I just slipped down the YouTube rabbit hole and decided to do some box braids. At this time of night.


----------



## keranikki

So I decided to get my nails done for my anniversary and now I can’t do my hair. They’re too long. But they’re sexy though.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I nearly cried watching this video.... like it was my own hair.


----------



## Evolving78

keranikki said:


> So I decided to get my nails done for my anniversary and now I can’t do my hair. They’re too long. But they’re sexy though.


Happy anniversary! Don’t scratch no backs up...lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Soaring Eagle said:


> I nearly cried watching this video.... like it was my own hair.


Me too! I was heart broken for her. This setback effects me as if it happened to me. There should be a thread about this video. I was just saying last night to just stick with what you know works ladies please. I do not want this to happen to any of us.

This is why I said to myself, I will use my three little products and be satisfied, no chasing waterfalls just stick to the rivers and the lakes that i'm used to. YouTube will not have me caught up,...NO.

My heart aches.


----------



## Evolving78

Soaring Eagle said:


> I nearly cried watching this video.... like it was my own hair.


That happened to me with using Silk Elements natural products I believe it was the co cleanser or the conditioner. I ended up getting a faded Mohawk the next day. I stretched my relaxer for 4 months. I was already recovering from Alopecia.


----------



## Aggie

Soaring Eagle said:


> I nearly cried watching this video.... like it was my own hair.


OMG! I felt this young ladies pain so much. Her pain was literally coming through the screen at me. I mean God gave us this wonderful head of hair so I know it feels really awful to lose it. This video has definitely been very helpful  and I thank you so much @Soaring Eagle for sharing it. It teaches me to ease up on my hair and just take it slowly with this hair journey.

That is why I have been scaling back since last year on the number of products I have been using. I gave away a ton of it and left myself with a few good ones that my hair likes. Whew!


----------



## Aggie

I really need to find a good stylist that will be gentle with my hair for a nice even hair cut without taking all of my hair off my head. Why is it so hard finding just one? I had one a few years ago but she left the Bahamas and is now living in the US .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Me too! I was heart broken for her. This setback effects me as if it happened to me. There should be a thread about this video. I was just saying last night to just stick with what you know works ladies please. I do not want this to happen to any of us.
> 
> This is why I said to myself, I will use my three little products and be satisfied, no chasing waterfalls just stick to the rivers and the lakes that i'm used to. YouTube will not have me caught up,...NO.
> 
> My heart aches.


What are you using ?


----------



## keranikki

shortdub78 said:


> Happy anniversary! Don’t scratch no backs up...lol



Girl, that was the whole purpose.  I was trying to be a lioness out in these streets, now I can't do my hair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

2 weeks into this protective style   4 weeks to go   


Thinking of a master plan   I need shears and a steamer


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shawnyblazes said:


> What are you using ?


Hi,
  I wash my hair with Liggett's shampoo bar. I DC with Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol.  I moisturize with Care Free Curl Activator.  And I seal in the moisture with Grease. I do this every two weeks. I don't manipulate my hair until wash day. I do "roll, tuck, pin" styles that protect my ends and requires no parting.

The hair stays moisturized for days and days. I have been doing this same routine for a long time, no changes yet. I have only been using the grease since September and it is awesome.


----------



## Angel1881

Soaring Eagle said:


> I nearly cried watching this video.... like it was my own hair.



I feel for her. I've been paying closer attention to the ingredients in my staple products. I've noted the ingredients that they have in common. If I try new products, they almost always have those ingredients.

I'm going to look at the ingredients of those products that she mentioned.


----------



## Angel1881

shortdub78 said:


> That happened to me with using Silk Elements natural products I believe it was the co cleanser or the conditioner. I ended up getting a faded Mohawk the next day. I stretched my relaxer for 4 months. I was already recovering from Alopecia.



I tried a Silk Elements conditioner many years ago when Sally's was having a BOGO sale on that product line. I ended up returning them both to Sally's after one use because the conditioner matted up and dried my hair.

I'm a recovered product junky. I almost never return hair care products. If I don't like them, I try to make them work by adding oils or using other conditioners with them. The only other time I can remember returning products was because one conditioner had isopropyl alcohol and the other had sodium chloride.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Not trying to sound churchy,  but about the woman that suffered the set back. If I was her *sigh* I wouldn't have went right into trying to detangle my hair. I would have sat back,  took a breath, prayed and fasted. And commanded those tangles go come loose right now in the name of Jesus!

 Jesus would have took those knots out. I know because one time (about a year or so ago)I had a tangle that I knew I would have to cut, I prayed and asked the Lord to take the knot out. I was shocked that when I put the comb back to it, It was looser!! No scissors necessary.

I am just saying...


----------



## Aggie

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Not trying to sound churchy,  but about the woman that suffered the set back. If I was her *sigh* I wouldn't have went right into trying to detangle my hair. I would have sat back,  took a breath, prayed and fasted. And commanded those tangles go come loose right now in the name of Jesus!
> 
> * Jesus would have took those knots out. I know because one time (about a year or so ago)I had a tangle that I knew I would have to cut, I prayed and asked the Lord to take the knot out. I was shocked that when I put the comb back to it, It was looser!! No scissors necessary.*
> 
> I am just saying...



You makin' me wanna get my shout on girl because I believe every word. I try Him like that myself especially when my abilities end and His begins. He gets glory that way,you know? We need some 'Praise Break' emoticons up in here !


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Aggie said:


> You makin' me wanna get my shout on girl because I believe every word. I try Him like that myself especially when my abilities end and His begins. He gets glory that way,you know? We need some 'Praise Break' emoticons up in here !


Absolutely!! Yes!


----------



## imaginary

Got a random urge to henna my hair but there's no coconut milk here.... Yeah I'm not chancing it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Aggie said:


> You makin' me wanna get my shout on girl because I believe every word. I try Him like that myself especially when my abilities end and His begins. He gets glory that way,you know? We need some 'Praise Break' emoticons up in here !



Yes we do.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Not trying to sound churchy,  but about the woman that suffered the set back. If I was her *sigh* I wouldn't have went right into trying to detangle my hair. I would have sat back,  took a breath, prayed and fasted. And commanded those tangles go come loose right now in the name of Jesus!
> 
> Jesus would have took those knots out. I know because one time (about a year or so ago)I had a tangle that I knew I would have to cut, I prayed and asked the Lord to take the knot out. I was shocked that when I put the comb back to it, It was looser!! No scissors necessary.
> 
> I am just saying...



Speak!

The Word says that we have not because we ask not.
The Lord cares about our cares. He cares about every part of us. Nothing too small that He does not care.

I like the word "all" in that first scripture.


----------



## Evolving78

Angel1881 said:


> I tried a Silk Elements conditioner many years ago when Sally's was having a BOGO sale on that product line. I ended up returning them both to Sally's after one use because the conditioner matted up and dried my hair.
> 
> I'm a recovered product junky. I almost never return hair care products. If I don't like them, I try to make them work by adding oils or using other conditioners with them. The only other time I can remember returning products was because one conditioner had isopropyl alcohol and the other had sodium chloride.


My hair was relaxed and I had a bunch of new growth. That product behaved like glue. I should look up the ingredients to see what happened.


----------



## Royalq

So out of pure laziness I deep conditioned my ends only last nights . I was supposed to wash my whole head but I didn't feel like it. So I parted my hair down the middle, wet and double shampoo the last 5 inches of my hair, applied my warmed up dc/protein mix, stuck it in a snack sized zip lock bag and clipped it close. I let that sit for 40 mins and rinsed it out. Applied leave in, oil, and a small bit of shea butter then braided my ends.
I might do this more often when my ends feel dry and maybe midweek. I wonder if this will improve my length retention ?


----------



## Royalq

Oh and they changed the ingredients to Neutrogena triple silk touch leave in. They moved the dimethicone from 3rd to 2nd. Now the first two are water and dimethicone, there my be other changes but I didn't read it all. My hair has definitely noticed. My hair is suddenly very dry and tangy. Sigh. I want to return my NTM and pick up maybe scurl.


----------



## Sharpened

Great, the back of my earlobes are itchy and peelly (yeah, I know _peelly_ is not a word, but I like it better than _peeling_). It is either the shea oil or MCT. Hate allergies!


----------



## GGsKin

Sharpened said:


> Great, the back of my earlobes are itchy and peelly (yeah, I know _peelly_ is not a word, but I like it better than _peeling_). It is either the shea oil or MCT. Hate allergies!



Sorry to see that you are reacting @Sharpened. I hope you manage to single out the cause.


----------



## Aggie

Royalq said:


> So out of pure laziness I deep conditioned my ends only last nights . I was supposed to wash my whole head but I didn't feel like it. So I parted my hair down the middle, wet and double shampoo the last 5 inches of my hair, applied my warmed up dc/protein mix, stuck it in a snack sized zip lock bag and clipped it close. I let that sit for 40 mins and rinsed it out. Applied leave in, oil, and a small bit of shea butter then braided my ends.
> I might do this more often when my ends feel dry and maybe midweek. I wonder if this will improve my length retention ?



This is a funny post  Just the ends huh?


----------



## imaginary

I hate when I try to be spontaneous. I always end up regretting it. Now I'm gonna have to try and cancel this glamourtress order tomorrow before they go and ship the darn things.


----------



## Royalq

Aggie said:


> This is a funny post  Just the ends huh?


girl my laziness was strong yesterday.


----------



## Sharpened

AbsyBlvd said:


> Sorry to see that you are reacting @Sharpened. I hope you manage to single out the cause.


Thanks. I think I will wait a long while before I try chebe powder, too expensive right now besides.


----------



## GGsKin

Sharpened said:


> Thanks. I think I will wait a long while before I try chebe powder, too expensive right now besides.



You and me both.


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> Great, the back of my earlobes are itchy and peelly (yeah, I know _peelly_ is not a word, but I like it better than _peeling_). It is either the shea oil or MCT. Hate allergies!


You got some cream to put on?


----------



## Cattypus1

beingofserenity said:


> I'm starting to hate edge control. Whatever I use leaves my hair looking whitish after a few hours. I bought the design essential edge control last night because the hicks edge control didn't work and left my edges looming dusty....but im still getting dustyish looking edges. Smells good tho lol


Main Choice has edge control that is the ****. I love that stuff!  It actually works on my gray which is amazing!  I have all the others, including Hicks which I’m about to give away.


----------



## Sharpened

shortdub78 said:


> You got some cream to put on?


Yeah, I got Benadryl and Cortizone-10 for choices. The Benadryl has calmed down the itch a bit.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I only have five more months until I'm 3 years natural.  On 6/5/18 I'll be 3 years post relaxer. I will be WL in April.  So that means it only takes 3 years or a little less to grow WL hair from scalp if you're 5'1" and dedicated.


----------



## Sharpened

The "shaving edges so they grow back thicker" trend on YouTube is cracking me up. I don't know why.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> The "shaving edges so they grow back thicker" trend on YouTube is cracking me up. I don't know why.


Oh my Gosh! Get out of my head! I was just sitting here dying laughing on the couch about this! Then you post this LOL. I'm talking about tears in my EYES!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@Sharpened the relaxed edges needs to go too! If you're natural then BE NATURAL stop playing games.


----------



## Sharpened

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Oh my Gosh! Get out of my head! I was just sitting here dying laughing on the couch about this! Then you post this LOL. I'm talking about tears in my EYES!





AdoraAdora24 said:


> @Sharpened the relaxed edges needs to go too! If you're natural then BE NATURAL stop playing games.


Oh yeah... My mother's edges are completely gone, but since she wears her hair so cute, she still gets complements. Screw the niceties, I am keeping my hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

How come I do not see a "Random Thought " thread in the off topic side of the board? Is there one?


----------



## Coilystep

AdoraAdora24 said:


> How come I do not see a "Random Thought " thread in the off topic side of the board? Is there one?


There not allowed.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Coilystep said:


> There not allowed.


What wow.  Maybe it's a good thing.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I combed my hair through and through gently. I twisted it. So it was nicely detangled and separated last night.  This morning I thought it's the perfect time to do a length check. And truely it looks like I am WL or grazing WL by half an inch...what? Now I have been using my beloved Wild Growth Hair oil every three days for about 3 months. I pulled the hair down in the back about ten times and stood straight up just to make sure it's really real. I'm genuinely confused.


----------



## imaginary

They said they're gonna give me my refund. Now to figure out what I actually want.


----------



## Angel1881

Sharpened said:


> Yeah, I got Benadryl and Cortizone-10 for choices. The Benadryl has calmed down the itch a bit.



It could also be a fungus/yeast infection. You may want to try Lotrimin or Lamisil (something with clotrimazole).


----------



## Sharpened

Angel1881 said:


> It could also be a fungus/yeast infection. You may want to try Lotrimin or Lamisil (something with clotrimazole).


Hmm, never thought about that. Is in from having wet hair around my ears?


----------



## Angel1881

Sharpened said:


> Hmm, never thought about that. Is in from having wet hair around my ears?



I have the same problem right now and my mom (a physician) told me I may never find out why it happened. It could be a new product you're using on your skin or hair. Unfortunately and embarrassingly, I'm susceptible to skin allergic reactions and fungal infections...no matter how much I bathe.


----------



## Royalq

So im experiencing some breakage and shedding which I believe is related to my heavy silicone use in December and switching to a new shampoo. Sigh. Im going to increase my moisture and go back to my usual shampoo and cut out the silicone. I knew I didnt like silicone but I did it anyways.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I almost cannot believe this. Let me tell y'all what happened just now. I had two hairs tied together (I was over joyed  while playing in my hair) into a tight knot. I was going to try and find scissors. Then I remembered one lady on here said to use a needle. How about that needle took that little tiny knot out. Happy dance. It took about three minutes, but it came loose! Thanks Miss whoever you are that suggested to use a needle for knots.


----------



## Sharpened

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Thanks Miss whoever you are th st suggested to use a needle for knots.


That was @Alma Petra


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> That was @Alma Petra


Thanks @Alma Petra your suggestion saved two of my hairs and several future hairs. 

Note: keep a needle beside you during detangling sessions.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I feel myself getting length obsessed again and I don't like it. Every time I see that I have more length, I think about it all day. Then I start fantasizing about myself with long fluffy hair wearing a summer dress holding hands with an imaginary SO that looks kinda like Darious Lovehall from the movie "Love Jones."

If I can just refocus that energy toward working out and eating right! No more length checks until June,5 2018.


----------



## curlyTisME

Crochet braids are my BF right now, I think I want to try a sew in next. PSing for a while will be beneficial since the semester just started.


----------



## fifi134

I can make a struggle ponytail . My 1-year-post BC will be on 2/2. The old me wants to straighten but I’m too afraid of heat damage this go round. It feels great to look at your hair and see no straight or super loose strands. 

I was gonna use some leftover crochet hair to make a faux bun, but I left my hair mighty dry the past 1.5 weeks, so I don’t think I deserve it  . Back to pinned up twists I go


----------



## Jade Feria

AdoraAdora24 said:


> How come I do not see a "Random Thought " thread in the off topic side of the board? Is there one?





Coilystep said:


> There not allowed.


That thread would be OFF THE CHAIN! Lockdown by page 2!


----------



## spacetygrss

Jade Feria said:


> That thread would be OFF THE CHAIN! Lockdown by page 2!



Oh, they were. They were. And that's why they aren't allowed.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

fifi134 said:


> I can make a struggle ponytail . My 1-year-post BC will be on 2/2. The old me wants to straighten but I’m too afraid of heat damage this go round. It feels great to look at your hair and see no straight or super loose strands.
> 
> I was gonna use some leftover crochet hair to make a faux bun, but I left my hair mighty dry the past 1.5 weeks, so I don’t think I deserve it  . Back to pinned up twists I go


Congratulations. Don't let that heat rob you. That heat monster waits. "But It won't catch me in time" Bone Thugs & Harmony.


----------



## Jade Feria

spacetygrss said:


> Oh, they were. They were. And that's why they aren't allowed.


----------



## shasha8685

Did LCO method using a thin creamy leave in, a heavy cream, and sealed with JBCO. My hair actually likes this! Feels moisturized despite the frigid temps.

I really need to get some more of that DevaCurl shampoo. I know there are folks who don't like it but my hair loves it for some reason.


----------



## Sharpened

Me and hair on a "twist break"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*LOL!! LOL!! THIS GUY IS OFF THE CHAIN.*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Wow...I really need an off topics "random thought" because some men are just nasty... I'm sorry. Next time I will keep a look out for unexpected hugs!!!!! I'm disgusted in many ways right now.

ETA: 5 minutes later. I'm over it. Vengeance is the Lord's.  The devil works through some people just to destroy and steel your joy.  He did not win today.


----------



## Sharpened

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Wow...I really need an off topics "random thought" because some men are just nasty... I'm sorry. Next time I will keep a look out for unexpected hugs!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm disgusted in many ways right now.


Check out this thread: *I Went On A Date With Aziz Ansari. It Turned Into The Worst Night Of My Life*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> Check out this thread: *I Went On A Date With Aziz Ansari. It Turned Into The Worst Night Of My Life*


Thank you. I will read it.


----------



## Jade Feria

AdoraAdora24 said:


> *LOL!! LOL!! THIS GUY IS OFF THE CHAIN.*


YOOO He is HILARIOUS!!!! 

I am watching this one now, and I CANNOT!


----------



## yaya24

I bought the Mielle Organics Avocado moisturizer and LOVE it.. Honestly this isa game changer for me as I have been on the hunt for a solid moisturizer that I can get on ground in the stores for YEARS.

At Target I noticed that there are 2 versions of the moisturizer...
One with a green label and the other with a yellow label.. *different ingredients.
*
I bought the one that my sister was raving about (yellow option #1 below), and now I am wondering if I should stock up due to the change / reformulation.

I hate that companies do this.


----------



## Jade Feria

yaya24 said:


> I bought the Mielle Organics Avocado moisturizer and LOVE it.. Honestly this isa game changer for me as I have been on the hunt for a solid moisturizer that I can get on ground in the stores for YEARS.
> 
> At Target I noticed that there are 2 versions of the moisturizer...
> One with a green label and the other with a yellow label.. *different ingredients.
> *
> I bought the one that my sister was raving about (yellow option #1 below), and now I am wondering if I should stock up due to the change / reformulation.
> 
> I hate that companies do this.
> 
> View attachment 422007
> View attachment 422009


What ingredients are different? Also, Mielle has removed the "Organics" from their labeling. The one with the yellow appears to be the newer formulation/packaging.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Jade Feria said:


> YOOO He is HILARIOUS!!!!
> 
> I am watching this one now, and I CANNOT!


----------



## yaya24

Jade Feria said:


> What ingredients are different? Also, Mielle has removed the "Organics" from their labeling. The one with the yellow appears to be the newer formulation/packaging.



Oooh so I am just seeing that (no organic listed under Mielle). I have the _non organic _one. It has been working, so I am ok then since this is the new formulation. The label still lists at the bottom of the ingredients list: _*certified organic ingredients_

*Here are the ingredients on Sallys.com (does not match my bottle):
*
_Water(aqua), natural aloe vera gel, vegetable glycerin, organic avocado oil, cetyl esters, behentrimonium methosulfate, rice oil, caprylic/capric triglycerides, yarrow, sage, horsetail, nettle and lavendar leaf extracts, hydroxypropyltrimonium honey cetearyl alcohol, d-pantenol (vitamin B5), hydroloyzed wheat protein, cetyl alcohol, certified organic jojoba oil, polyquaternum-7, phenoxyethanol, natural (phthalate-free)fragrance.
_
*Vs my label:
*
_Ingredients: Aqua (water), Aloe Barbadensis Leave Juice * (Decolorized), Glycerin, Persea Gratissima (Organic Avocado) oil, Behentromonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Caprylic/Capric Triglycerides, Cetyl Esters, Cetearyl Alcohol, Phenoxyethanol, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Polyquaternium-7, Fragrance (Parfum), Hydroxpropyltrimonium Honey, Panthenol, Oryza Sativa (Rice) Bran Oil, Simmondsia Chinensis *(Organic Jojoba) Seed Oil, Hydroloyzed Wheat Protein, *Achiellea Millefolium(Yarrow) Extract, *Urtica Dioica(Nettle) Leaf Extract, *Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Extract, *Equisetum Arvense (Horsetail) Extract, *Lavandula Angustifolia( Lavendar) Flower/Leaf/Stem Extract, Benzoic Acid, Ethylhexylglycerine, Glyereth-2 Cocoate.
*CERTIFIED ORGANIC INGREDIENTS_


----------



## imaginary

Ok I placed another order. Had to switch to megabeautymart . com, because the crochet braids I wanted sold out. At least I got what I wanted. I think. Let's just hope I don't run into any issues with this company. I'm so wary, but I literally could not find this hair anywhere at a reasonable price.


----------



## Harina

Anyone try Qhemet Biologics' Castor & Amla Nourishing Pomade?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I just finished detangling my hair to wash it and omg my hair feels like butta right now. It is sooo silky soft and shiny. It looks like some yaki hair. I know it was the shea butter. I can tell the neutral protein filler and shea butter are hair game changers. So glad I decided to try shea butter again. It also made my hair way easier to detangle when I was putting my dry twists in after last wks wash. It actually gave my dry hair slip even though I applied it to wet hair and let it dry b4 combing.


----------



## spacetygrss

Harina said:


> Anyone try Qhemet Biologics' Castor & Amla Nourishing Pomade?


I was literally looking at this yesterday. I want to know.


----------



## Evolving78

Harina said:


> Anyone try Qhemet Biologics' Castor & Amla Nourishing Pomade?


No, but I was eyeing it and would get it. I’m not going to get it though. I have enough stuff.


----------



## victory777

I guess I will try my hand at Curly Proverbz's henna bar recipe and Fusion of Culture's herbal oil with lavendar.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I don't think I have 4C hair anymore. I think I am 4B/4A.  Or maybe all this moisturization, sealing and keeping hair twisted and pinned makes my hair appear looser. I truly don't know my hair. As its getting longer its looking a bit different?  The hair in my crowns looks wavy. My hair gets looser when sprayed with water. my edges are "ride or die" 4C.  My nape is extra 4A. When it's wet it looks cottony and extra fluffy.   I don't know.

Oh and I have come to the conclusion that my hair is not THICK its medium thick, but appears supper thick when air hits it. I can't classify natural hair.


----------



## Sharpened

My back corner twists stretch to APL. Too bad they are too wack for pics. I I put 26 of them in my hair and still looks sparce. I already know I will have to do micro locs if I want dreads in the future.


----------



## Coilystep

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I don't think I have 4C hair anymore. I think I am 4B/4A.  Or maybe all this moisturization, sealing and keeping hair twisted and pinned makes my hair appear looser. I truly don't know my hair. As its getting longer its looking a bit different?  The hair in my crowns looks wavy. My hair gets looser when sprayed with water. my edges are "ride or die" 4C.  My nape is extra 4A. When it's wet it looks cottony and extra fluffy.   I don't know.
> 
> Oh and I have come to the conclusion that my hair is not THICK its medium thick, but appears supper thick when air hits it. I can't classify natural hair.


I have thrown my hands up and thrown in the towel when it comes to hair typing. I don't think it's conducive to hair growth to be honest. You are are doing what works for your hair and it's long and healthy.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I just wanted yawl to see this...


----------



## imaginary

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I just wanted yawl to see this...



I know it's weird, but every time I see these kinds of styles I'm always in awe like... HOW you think this up? Look how neat the braids are! Talent!

I mean, I'd never get them  

But I admire.


----------



## Sharpened

I think I am going to redo my twists in the shower (bump a twistout). Anyone else done that?


----------



## Platinum

I really want to shampoo my hair but it's so cold outside! Winter has been unreal in the South this year, especially for Florida.


----------



## Destiny9109

I prepooed for the first time in years to use up a product I thought was useless. I literally had no breakage, couldn't find one hair anywhere. Funny how you can bend rules and get the best results.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Harina said:


> Anyone try Qhemet Biologics' Castor & Amla Nourishing Pomade?



Tried it on my little one today.  Acts just like the older Amla pomade except it isnt as thick/tacky.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I bought some glycerin soap and zinc a few days ago and they're coming tomorrow  I'm so happy! I haven't heard of anyone else using glycerin soap in their hair, but I had the sudden thought that _maybe _it will act as _both _a cleanser + a glycerin-based moisturizer in my hair, so of course I had to buy some . 

I'm always chasing some weird idea. Lol.  There are only a very few, natural ingredients in the soap, so it meets my standards. It only costed 1.99 too.  I think I'll add safflower oil to it. Oh, and I'll probably have to adjust the ph somehow. We'll see what happens...


----------



## victory777

I will admit, I'm a little bummed that Sarenzo is d/cing their wax melts.


----------



## Harina

...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I would like to try organigrowhairco. Trying to decide if I should get a bundle package.


----------



## Harina

shawnyblazes said:


> ?



Oops. Didn't realize I pressed reply without writing anything. I was going to say that I never tried the older pomade nor did I realize they had a previous version of this. I was planning on using this, alternating with Nature's Blessing and coconut oil/EOs, to help a bit with growth. What's the primary reason you use it? I think I'm going to order a sample.

On a side note, I really, really like QB's packaging.


----------



## nerdography

I told myself I would trim off my relaxed ends by December 31st of this year. But, I'm temped to cut them now.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*CLASSY! *



 *REGAL!*



_VICTORIAN!_




*BEAUTIFUL!*


----------



## rileypak

victory777 said:


> I will admit, I'm a little bummed that Sarenzo is d/cing their wax melts.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

It's a sad, sad day when the person you give all your unwanted products to won't accept any more from you. My Sis was like nah....can you please stop bringing me stuff every time you come over?!


----------



## ms.blue

Received my order I placed with a company and was disappointed to receive the wrong item.  Hopefully the company will rectify the problem soon.


----------



## Evolving78

ElevatedEnergy said:


> It's a sad, sad day when the person you give all your unwanted products to won't accept any more from you. My Sis was like nah....can you please stop bringing me stuff every time you come over?!


Lol I could see something like that happening to me! Lol


----------



## ms.blue

ms.blue said:


> Received my order I placed with a company and was disappointed to receive the wrong item.  Hopefully the company will rectify the problem soon.


Well the company replied and fixed the issue.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

shortdub78 said:


> Lol I could see something like that happening to me! Lol



LOL!!!! I refused to take them back home too! It was trash pick up day for her neighborhood so before we left, I just threw them in her dumpster. Some of them were brand new too. I was like TUH...cant come home with me either! I just don't have it in me anymore to try and use up mediocre stuff when I have handmade products that knocks my socks off.


----------



## Evolving78

ElevatedEnergy said:


> LOL!!!! I refused to take them back home too! It was trash pick up day for her neighborhood so before we left, I just threw them in her dumpster. Some of them were brand new too. I was like TUH...cant come home with me either! I just don't have it in me anymore to try and use up mediocre stuff when I have handmade products that knocks my socks off.


Yes!!! I feel the same way! It’s funny, but so sad for me at the same time.


----------



## Cattypus1

ElevatedEnergy said:


> LOL!!!! I refused to take them back home too! It was trash pick up day for her neighborhood so before we left, I just threw them in her dumpster. Some of them were brand new too. I was like TUH...cant come home with me either! I just don't have it in me anymore to try and use up mediocre stuff when I have handmade products that knocks my socks off.


You should donate them to a women’s shelter.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Cattypus1 said:


> You should donate them to a women’s shelter.



They are already dust in the wind now! LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

victory777 said:


> *I will admit, I'm a little bummed that Sarenzo is d/cing their wax melts.*


@victory777
Please pm me.  
If you pay for shipping, I will send you my Sarenzo Wax Melt Stash


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Harina said:


> Oops. Didn't realize I pressed reply without writing anything. I was going to say that I never tried the older pomade nor did I realize they had a previous version of this. I was planning on using this, alternating with Nature's Blessing and coconut oil/EOs, to help a bit with growth. What's the primary reason you use it? I think I'm going to order a sample.
> 
> On a side note, I really, really like QB's packaging.


It great for the scalp.  I do, however like it for sealing and twisting.  It’s really good a softening. It just wasn’t a must need for me. 

Now that BRBC and CTDG and AOHC !!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Mrs. Verde @Enchantmt 

Happy birthday


----------



## keranikki

I want to cut my hair into a bob. ‘Tis all.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Saludable84 @Homerunhome


----------



## ClassyJSP

Managed to finally wash, detangle, and condition my hair my scalp feels so much better. Currently letting my hair air-dry in a t-shirt


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @Saludable84 @Homerunhome


Thank you!


----------



## Harina

AdoraAdora24 said:


> *BEAUTIFUL!*



Who is this?


----------



## FadingDelilah

Just tried the glycerin soap on my hair. At first my hair melted and became so soft I couldn't believe it could feel that way, but then I rinsed it out and it felt like I had just water washed. Not very soft, kind of odd feeling, no shine. I won't be doing it again. 

I will just use it as skin soap and start thinking up up my next experiment. I wonder when I will succeed with this hair thing?


----------



## Sharpened

Is hair supposed to feel like plastic hair after a protein treatment?

Was gonna refresh these twists, but no feel like it. Eke out another week?


----------



## Colocha

I was putting my hair in a bun for the week and I thought "I have princess hair." That made me happy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@GoGoChik @Jetblackhair @JosieLynn @Rumbii
Woot woot!!!!

@Damaris.Elle


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I sprayed my hair with bleach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was using the bleach/detergent/water mix to spray down and clean items around house yesterday. So this morning I picked that bottle up and started spraying my hair forgetting that it contained bleach!! (it was in a "Braid Spray" bottle) I smelled it by the third spray  and ran to the sink and washed my hair. Good thing only sprayed the ends of my hair first (in a small area)!  Am I nuts or am I NUTS!! Those setbacks be waiting for us!!!!! but it wont catch me in time... the first thing to NOT do is PANIC. I was all cool about it while washing my hair . But still what was I thinking?....

I still cannot believe I did that.


----------



## Evolving78

Did anyone transition with just bunning their hair? I don’t and can’t use wigs, weaves, braids, etc.. I can’t do twistout and braidouts.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> Did anyone transition with just bunning their hair? I don’t and can’t use wigs, weaves, braids, etc.. I can’t do twistout and braidouts.


I did, I did it with Marley hair, occasionally hats.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

shortdub78 said:


> Did anyone transition with just bunning their hair? I don’t and can’t use wigs, weaves, braids, etc.. I can’t do twistout and braidouts.


I did too. I would wet bun after washing. I lasted 20 months with wet bunning. Just be careful with the roots tangling.


----------



## Evolving78

BronxJazzy said:


> I did too. I would wet bun after washing. I lasted 20 months with wet bunning. Just be careful with the roots tangling.


Girl you got that baby silky hair! My coily kinks will Knot up so quick doing that! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I did, I did it with Marley hair, occasionally hats.


I can to the hats, scarfs and beanies.  I don’t care about the size of the bun, it’s the two textures that will be most challenging for me. I wrap my hair into a bun and use spin pins, or claw clips to keep the hair in place.


----------



## Alma Petra

shortdub78 said:


> Did anyone transition with just bunning their hair? I don’t and can’t use wigs, weaves, braids, etc.. I can’t do twistout and braidouts.


Yes I am currently transitioning and I bun. I have a lot of shedding and my relaxed ends and multiple demarcation lines are very tangle-prone. The only way I can do this is by not disturbing the bun at all until it's wash day again. So I moisturize and seal and apply my gel all topically. However my hair is very thin so I don't need to take the bun down to moisturize. Spraying the top can get all the hair moist. If I put my fingers inside my hair, for example to oil, or massage the scalp, I get extensive tangling, specially if my hair has just been sprayed wet. But if I avoid this I can keep the bun in place for up to 2 weeks and detangling would still be very easy on wash day.

Happy to hear that you are transitioning. There aren't many active members transitioning at the moment, so I am happy for the company.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

shortdub78 said:


> Girl you got that baby silky hair! My coily kinks will Knot up so quick doing that! Lol


LOL!!! I'm dying!!! )


----------



## Evolving78

Alma Petra said:


> Yes I am currently transitioning and I bun. I have a lot of shedding and my relaxed ends and multiple demarcation lines are very tangle-prone. The only way I can do this is by not disturbing the bun at all until it's wash day again. So I moisturize and seal and apply my gel all topically. However my hair is very thin so I don't need to take the bun down to moisturize. Spraying the top can get all the hair moist. If I put my fingers inside my hair, for example to oil, or massage the scalp, I get extensive tangling, specially if my hair has just been sprayed wet. But if I avoid this I can keep the bun in place for up to 2 weeks and detangling would still be very easy on wash day.
> 
> Happy to hear that you are transitioning. There aren't many active members transitioning at the moment, so I am happy for the company.


I’m glad we got each other!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Harina said:


> Who is this?


I absolutely do not know.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am doing a forced baggy method at work under my hat right now. I will go home and finish my hair. I have been whipping water off my neck all day.


----------



## fifi134

This is the first time I've worn my fro out in a few weeks and I'm already over it again. I don't retwist at night so every morning I just wait for the steam from the shower to un-mat my hair again 

Gonna wash and retwist tomorrow. I'm not bout to play myself tryna do laundry and my hair on the same night.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

The feeling I get when I'm done detangling is grand, especially when it's an unplanned detangling session.  Thanks to me spraying bleach I had to wash hair undetangled what a mess it could have been. Its going to be so much fun doing my hair when I reach my goal 21 inches 

Currently 17"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Fabuloso @p31woman @SmilingElephant



And My little one is two today.


----------



## Evolving78

@shawnyblazes 
Happy birthday to your little one!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Happy birthday to your little one!


@shawnyblazes yeah what she said lol

Happy Birthday Lil Blazes


----------



## Jetblackhair

shawnyblazes said:


> @GoGoChik @Jetblackhair @JosieLynn @Rumbii
> Woot woot!!!!
> 
> @Damaris.Elle



How sweet! Thank you lady!!


----------



## shasha8685

I love how my mom looks at my hair now and has flashbacks to when I was little lol.

She tells me that my hair was dense and coily then too.....and way different from her texture (my mom has very fine hair like her mom).


Also, I've been trying to figure out why my hair likes DevaCurl products so much....then someone mentioned that they have a lot of protein. Then it hit me. My high porosity hair likes the protein that is in those products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@shawnyblazes
Happy B-Day to Mr. BabyJ Curl Poppage!


----------



## Alma Petra

shortdub78 said:


> I’m glad we got each other!


Yay!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to go back to my Ayurvedic routine but i have to figure out how I’m going to do it.  


With my job I don’t have to have my hair out.  I actually wear a hard hat.  I think if I can find a nice wig for the weekends I really don’t ever have to have my hair out. 

I’m up early with the little one and he won’t be in preschool until he’s 4 unless next year I put him back in daycare.  
I like protective styling with add In hair though. It deters me from taking it down so quickly.  

I need to buy another rolling steamer and get back on my vitamins.  Breast feeding is causing my hair to shed because I’m not taking my prenatal anymore. 

Gotta get a plan. Reup myherbs and oils.  Get steamer.  Get deep conditioners.  Hmmm


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh and I’m going to attempt to use one line solely for washing and moisturizing the entire year.  (Qhemet Biologics)

Deep conditioners and oils are excluded.


----------



## Nightingale

Why are YouTuber gurus mixing their products?




This is the mess I was talking about in that YouTube Broke My Hair thread. YouTube "gurus" doing the most for clicks, stunted hair growth, and future setback videos.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Nightingale said:


> Why are YouTuber gurus mixing their products?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the mess I was talking about in that YouTube Broke My Hair thread. YouTube "gurus" doing the most for clicks, stunted hair growth, and future setback videos.


When the love of money abounds, nothing stay original or authentic. I have had many a sad moments over YouTube.  I mourned Original YouTube's death.

As far as setbacks go I have to think "How would anyone fake a setback?"


----------



## Evolving78

Nightingale said:


> Why are YouTuber gurus mixing their products?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the mess I was talking about in that YouTube Broke My Hair thread. YouTube "gurus" doing the most for clicks, stunted hair growth, and future setback videos.


I saw that stupid crap. Anything for clicks.  Some chick cut off her puff for what I don’t know. She titled the video Big Chop Gone Wrong..


----------



## Evolving78

shawnyblazes said:


> Oh and I’m going to attempt to use one line solely for washing and moisturizing the entire year.  (Qhemet Biologics)
> 
> Deep conditioners and oils are excluded.


I plan on using QB too. I will stick with Design Essentials for shampooing and conditioning.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Nightingale said:


> Why are YouTuber gurus mixing their products?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the mess I was talking about in that YouTube Broke My Hair thread. YouTube "gurus" doing the most for clicks, stunted hair growth, and future setback videos.




The YouTube hair community is just a huge circus....I miss the days of simple bun drop videos.


----------



## Nightingale

AdoraAdora24 said:


> When the love of money abounds, nothing stay original or authentic. I have had many a sad moments over YouTube.  I mourned Original YouTube's death.
> 
> As far as setbacks go I have to think "How would anyone fake a setback?"



I meant their Youtube stunts would cause setbacks, leading to setback vids.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Nightingale said:


> Why are YouTuber gurus mixing their products?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the mess I was talking about in that YouTube Broke My Hair thread. YouTube "gurus" doing the most for clicks, stunted hair growth, and future setback videos.



I haven’t watched the videos. Just glanced but I’ve always mixed my gels and cocktail my deep conditioner.  I usually put a cream gel on for moisture and then a hard gel on top for hold.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Nightingale said:


> I meant their Youtube stunts would cause setbacks, leading to setback vids.


I know what you meant and I agree,  but I just mentioned the ones that would fake a setback to get views. Like hypothetically If I were a youtuber starving for views what would I do.


----------



## Nightingale

shawnyblazes said:


> I haven’t watched the videos. Just glanced but I’ve always mixed my gels and cocktail my deep conditioner.  I usually put a cream gel on for moisture and then a hard gel on top for hold.



I get that, we talk about cocktailing on the board all the time. But the trend I'm starting to see are youtubers mixing ALL of their products which seems like a recipe for a setback.

ETA: I just got another rec for a natural mixing all of her shampoos.  What if they don't react well together and her hair locks up?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Nightingale said:


> I meant their Youtube stunts would cause setbacks, leading to setback vids.


I know what you meant and I agree,  but I just mentioned the ones that would fake a setback to get views. Like hypothetically If I were a youtuber starving for views what would I do to get them. Some double relax their hair to get views. Dumb.


----------



## Evolving78

shawnyblazes said:


> I haven’t watched the videos. Just glanced but I’ve always mixed my gels and cocktail my deep conditioner.  I usually put a cream gel on for moisture and then a hard gel on top for hold.


No girl, like all of the gels you have and mixing them to see what will happen! Lol


----------



## imaginary

Nightingale said:


> Why are YouTuber gurus mixing their products?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the mess I was talking about in that YouTube Broke My Hair thread. YouTube "gurus" doing the most for clicks, stunted hair growth, and future setback videos.



So it started with some makeup people, who mixed their foundations etc together and ended up with a product that was actually pretty good. It's an experimental trend that a bunch of people hopped on to. A lot of the times when people complain about youtubers doing things for clicks, it never seems that deep. They've just gotta accept the risk for their foolery and move on. And likewise you can just not watch/do it.

Also I don't see how this is extreme since I've mixed all my stuff together similarly. Granted I did it because I'm poor and needed things to stretch. So maybe that's why I'm not particularly bothered and am mostly entertained.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh hell no. 


shortdub78 said:


> No girl, like all of the gels you have and mixing them to see what will happen! Lol


 h


----------



## FadingDelilah

I had a horrible hair dream last night guys! 

So I walk into walmart with a horriblleeee wig on and a group of extremely attractive guys come down the isle.  While I'm looking for some food, one of them snatches the wig right off my head and the combs pull out _all _of my hair. You guys, I don't how, but he snatched my head _perfectly _bald, as in shaven with the worlds finest razor bald. All I had was a tiny patch in the front left. I start screaming and everyone in the store gathers around and starts laughing at me, taking videos. 
I woke up heart racing and in tears. I felt my head immediately and was so glad my bushy friend was still there.


----------



## Jade Feria

Sitting back and looking at the beefing and back-and-forth on IG over a vendor selling a 4oz butter for $35 (plus shipping) like:









FadingDelilah said:


> I had a horrible hair dream last night guys!
> 
> So I walk into walmart with a horriblleeee wig on and a group of extremely attractive guys come down the isle.  While I'm looking for some food, one of them snatches the wig right off my head and the combs pull out _all _of my hair. You guys, I don't how, but he snatched my head _perfectly _bald, as in shaven with the worlds finest razor bald. All I had was a tiny patch in the front left. I start screaming and everyone in the store gathers around and starts laughing at me, taking videos.
> I woke up heart racing and in tears. I felt my head immediately and was so glad my bushy friend was still there.


OMG so I totally skipped over the part where you said it was a dream and was instantly horrified! Then I was like, "Wait, how did all of her hair come out though??"    

Reading is fundamental.


----------



## PJaye

Jade Feria said:


> Sitting back and looking at the beefing and back-and-forth on IG over *a vendor selling a 4oz butter for $35* (plus shipping) like:



This is insane.


----------



## Evolving78

I plan on starting to practice braiding on my doll head (that’s what we called them in Cosmo school) I want to learn how to do feed in braids and practice on my parting. This will be my reward or break from my studying. So I guess I plan on studying hard today? Lol I would like to be able to do some nice cornrow styles by the spring.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I be looking ratchet af at work (my hair so frizzy now in these braids but idc right now ) dudes still be trying to holla at me. Now when I’m a little dolled up, I can’t pay anyone to pay attention to me. What the entire f—-

Also I had to turn a dude down cause I don’t date where I work. I did once, it did not go as planned lol. Plus, it’s too many cute dudes there.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I be looking ratchet af at work (my hair so frizzy now in these braids but idc right now ) dudes still be trying to holla at me. Now when I’m a little dolled up, I can’t pay anyone to pay attention to me. What the entire f—-
> 
> Also I had to turn a dude down cause I don’t date where I work. I did once, it did not go as planned lol. Plus, it’s too many cute dudes there.


LOL

They like the frizzy, just woke up look. See, men like real women not dolled up ones.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I plan on starting to practice braiding on my doll head (that’s what we called them in Cosmo school) I want to learn how to do feed in braids and practice on my parting. This will be my reward or break from my studying. So I guess I plan on studying hard today? Lol I would like to be able to do some nice cornrow styles by the spring.


I get the gist of feed in braids, but I don’t wanna practice on my head, my mom’s growing locs, and I have a boy. I have a doll head, but her hair is so silky lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

AdoraAdora24 said:


> LOL
> 
> They like the frizzy, just woke up look. See, men like real women not dolled up ones.


This what I look like


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I get the gist of feed in braids, but I don’t wanna practice on my head, my mom’s growing locs, and I have a boy. I have a doll head, but her hair is so silky lol


My doll’s hair is like my daughter’s hair with a silk press. But I don’t wanna practice on her because I’m a perfectionist. I will obsess over a parting, or one braid until I feel it looks right.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I be looking ratchet af at work (my hair so frizzy now in these braids but idc right now ) dudes still be trying to holla at me. Now when I’m a little dolled up, I can’t pay anyone to pay attention to me. What the entire f—-
> 
> Also I had to turn a dude down cause I don’t date where I work. I did once, it did not go as planned lol. Plus, it’s too many cute dudes there.


Men feel more comfortable with rachet. They feel you are approachable. When you are dolled up, they may feel it will be challenging, or they aren’t in the right setting to approach the dolled up you. Some men have huge egos and don’t care! Lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> This what I look like
> View attachment 422703


I like it! It looks good to me.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> Men feel more comfortable with rachet. They feel you are approachable. When you are dolled up, they may feel it will be challenging, or they aren’t in the right setting to approach the dolled up you. Some men have huge egos and don’t care! Lol



See, I see it as... all that make-up on a woman's face is the mask that scars them off. Its not the real face, its a made up one. It's a doll's face, hence the phrase "Dolled up" and everybody knows that dolls are creepy.


just my take on things...


----------



## Evolving78

AdoraAdora24 said:


> See, I see it as... all that make-up on a woman's face is the mask that scars them off. Its not the real face, its a made up one. It's a doll's face, hence the phrase "Dolled up" and everybody knows that dolls are creepy.
> 
> 
> just my take on things...


Makeup usually comes off as high maintenance and it really depends on the type of man you want to attract. If you look like you are going to Walmart everyday, guess what? You will attract men that like shopping at Walmart too. There are more men that shop at Walmart than Target. And if you really wanna step your game up, you put yourself together like you shop at Bloomingdales! You will see a big decrease in the Walmart and Target shopping men shopping being in your face. 
That whole makeup is a mask is for women to feel better about not having to put much effort into their appearance and can feel comfortable in their skin and their type of men feed into that. Real talk from a makeup artist! Lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> Makeup usually comes off as high maintenance and it really depends on the type of man you want to attract. If you look like you are going to Walmart everyday, guess what? You will attract men that like shopping at Walmart too. There are more men that shop at Walmart than Target. And if you really wanna step your game up, you put yourself together like you shop at Bloomingdales! You will see a big decrease in the Walmart and Target shopping men shopping being in your face.
> That whole makeup is a mask is for women to feel better about not having to put much effort into their appearance and can feel comfortable in their skin and their type of men feed into that. Real talk from a makeup artist! Lol



Well then if its a mask that draws the man, then I don't want THAT man. I want the man that is attracted by my confidence and ability to be a virtuous women not anything that I had to paste on. Not all makeup is bad if used in moderation.


----------



## Evolving78

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Well then if its a mask that draws the man, then I don't want THAT man. I want the man that is attracted by my confidence and ability to be a virtuous women.  Not anything that I had to paste on. Not all makeup is bad, but over doing it just to feel like another women is crazy.


Oh well that’s different. Not directing my comment at you,  But being  virtuous to me is all in the spirit. I think trying to look a certain way to appear virtuous is right up there with that Fish bumpersticker, or that WWJD bracelet. I believe that is a wearing a mask. But what I’m talking about is having a polished appearance.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> Oh well that’s different. Not directing my comment at you,  But being  virtuous to me is all in the spirit. I think trying to look a certain way to appear virtuous is right up there with that Fish bumpersticker, or that WWJD bracelet. I believe that is a wearing a mask. But what I’m talking about is having a polished appearance.





shortdub78 said:


> Makeup usually comes off as high maintenance and it really depends on the type of man you want to attract. If you look like you are going to Walmart everyday, guess what? You will attract men that like shopping at Walmart too. There are more men that shop at Walmart than Target. And if you really wanna step your game up, you put yourself together like you shop at Bloomingdales! You will see a big decrease in the Walmart and Target shopping men shopping being in your face.
> That whole makeup is a mask is for women to feel better about not having to put much effort into their appearance and can feel comfortable in their skin and their type of men feed into that. Real talk from a makeup artist! Lol



Yes a polished appearance is always good. A full face of make up is not polished to me (not that you are saying it is). I don't want a man to think I am beautiful because of makeup or my ability to blend colors. And nobody can appear virtuous, it is something that is discerned, and the right man would be able to discern whether he is shopping in a Bloomingdales, Macy's or Wal-mart...If he's searching for the "right" woman that is. Ephesus on RIGHT.

Behind this computer screen it is hard to tell, but I'm vibing with you .  and I understand your take as well.


----------



## faithVA

I made it. I took out my twist, moisturized and put it backup. I was tempted to pull it to see if has grown. I can make it until the end of the month.  Just one month at a time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Monkeybiz


----------



## beauti

*I'm eyeing that Revlon dryer brush something fierce!*


----------



## Evolving78

beauti said:


> *I'm eyeing that Revlon dryer brush something fierce!*


I have that and still haven’t used it yet.


----------



## FadingDelilah

For years I've had the same problem. My hair only likes alkaline things. But alkaline things are damaging... sooo my hair is basically suicidal. Great.

Wait, I just got a strange idea. Maybe I should try using oils infused with herbs that treat depression on my scalp... 

I'll see my way out now.


----------



## beauti

shortdub78 said:


> I have that and still haven’t used it yet.


*Why haven't you used it yet? I'm itching to try. I will wait until end of March to give in.*


----------



## Evolving78

beauti said:


> *Why haven't you used it yet? I'm itching to try. I will wait until end of March to give in.*


I don’t know! Lol I will break down and give it a go soon. I did test it on on a very small section and I do like it. It is good for blow outs.


----------



## Nightingale

I'm thinking about making my own deep conditioner. I've got to do some research.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@PinkDiamond


----------



## Platinum

shortdub78 said:


> Makeup usually comes off as high maintenance and it really depends on the type of man you want to attract. If you look like you are going to Walmart everyday, guess what? You will attract men that like shopping at Walmart too. There are more men that shop at Walmart than Target. And if you really wanna step your game up, you put yourself together like you shop at Bloomingdales! You will see a big decrease in the Walmart and Target shopping men shopping being in your face.
> That whole makeup is a mask is for women to feel better about not having to put much effort into their appearance and can feel comfortable in their skin and their type of men feed into that. Real talk from a makeup artist! Lol



Don't mind me, I'm just taking notes. I've been saying that I need to start wearing makeup again.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

It's something how hair comes back to life after a wash. My volume has increased so much. In a few days it will be stretched out.


----------



## beauti

shortdub78 said:


> I don’t know! Lol I will break down and give it a go soon. I did test it on on a very small section and I do like it. It is good for blow outs.


*Lol ok please post about it when you do? And I will do the same! *


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Well I started the box braids take down 

I was looking at the end of Girl, Interrupted with my mom (and was almost late for work) and noticed Winona Ryder had a really cute pixie cut. Now I have to figure out if I want a sew in or quick weave for this pixie cut


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Now I understand what naturals talk about when it comes to washing since my hair is getting so long. I had to do a lot of separating after I rinsed out the conditioner. It takes a lot of love and patience to deal and handle our hair. But when we love on it, it shows.   I was so careful while handing it you would have thought I was handing a page from the oldest book in the world.  My hair is also much heavier theses days.

Wash days.

ETA: When I got done one side, I did not want to do the other side LOL. This is how I know I am approaching another stage in natural hair. My hair Is just letting me know I am in year 3.  No more Mr. Nice guy. But when its done, Its absolutely beautiful and everything I've dreamed of. I am almost approaching the longest my hair has ever been.


----------



## GGsKin

Ok, it's been 8 days. I need to wash this debris out of my hair tonight.

ETA: but I won't.


----------



## icsonia22

Just got my olaplex in the mail today and secretly hoping it'll perform a miracle


----------



## faithVA

I need to find something to twist my hair up when it is stretched. I want something that is moisturizing enough but not so wet that it causes my hair to revert too much. I liked the Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee but it didn't have much hold.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@axumey 

@Rozlewis


----------



## FadingDelilah

So last year, after my second big chop, I practiced finger detangling and low manipulation and I realized my hair has grown longer in those 12 months than during the first year of my first big chop. Weird thing is my second big chop started me off shorter too.

I'm feeling hair guilt over using my comb to assist me in detangling yesterday now... But it works so much faster  maybe it was just my vitamins... that ive been taking for three years... finally kicking in...  *continues using comb*


----------



## Evolving78

They just don’t make 1/2 inch flat irons that are good..


----------



## shasha8685

I think that I'm liking using grease as a sealant.....hmmmm.


----------



## LavenderMint

I’m really sad that I may have to do either a big chop or a year long series of aggressive trims. 
I combed out my 15 year old locs three years ago over a six week period. I went and got a devacut to even it out and take care of my straggly ends. 

Now I know why most formerly loc’d people just cut them out. For all it was low maintenance, it was NOT low manipulation and my hair really suffered for it.  There are bubbles at the coil-curves and feathery splits all along the lengths. 

I like having hair of a length that has styling options. The twa stage was absolute torture for me. I think that’s the main thing holding me back from a big chop.


----------



## icsonia22

Sometimes I feel like I'm in a losing battle with my hair. If I straighten it, i dont have to deal with knots but I cant properly moisturize. If I leave it in its natural state, the density gives me a popping braid out but I have to detangle and battle single strand knots. Sometimes I just want to cut it all off.


----------



## Evolving78

MeaWea said:


> I’m really sad that I may have to do either a big chop or a year long series of aggressive trims.
> I combed out my 15 year old locs three years ago over a six week period. I went and got a devacut to even it out and take care of my straggly ends.
> 
> Now I know why most formerly loc’d people just cut them out. For all it was low maintenance, it was NOT low manipulation and my hair really suffered for it.  There are bubbles at the coil-curves and feathery splits all along the lengths.
> 
> I like having hair of a length that has styling options. The twa stage was absolute torture for me. I think that’s the main thing holding me back from a big chop.


I think growing out the TWA in style is much easier.


----------



## Dayjoy

I think Redken All Soft and Briogeo Don’t Despair, Repair are “proteiny.”  I’ve tried them both recently in my search for new moisturizing DCs and neither had slip, they both left me with little end knots during detangling, and neither softened my hair.  I’m disappointed.  I hope I really like this TGIN Honey Miracle Repair Mask.  Otherwise it’ll be back to the drawing board with my search.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@Chicoro and @Aggie have me considering baby shampoo.


----------



## Aggie

I'm about to get my baby shampoo tonight @YvetteWithJoy. My stylist told me to get it to whip my ends back into shape so I'm doing as she requested.

She also asked me to use Nairobi Detoxifying Shampoo to deep cleanse since it is also very moisturizing as well as cleansing. Funny thing is, I actually have this one but never used it .

I will be using it this weekend though since my hair needs deep cleaning right about now. She also said that this shampoo would have helped to prevent my hair from splitting and breaking so badly from the demi color if I was using it. Who knew. Now this shampoo will be my bff this coming Saturday .


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

The last couple of wash days I detangled before I washed and it's def a keeper. I literally have barely any shedding throughout the whole process. I only lose hair when I detangle and it's at most a dime size amount. I use to be a big shedder but even though I still wash around once a wk I lose nothing compared to before. I don't know what took me so long to try it.

2018 is my yr of growth. I'll be treating my hair like fine silk from now on.


----------



## Aggie

@YvetteWithJoy
I searched online looking at prices of Aveeno and Cetaphil baby Shampoo and the price of the Aveeno is higher but it's larger as well. I want one of each since the Cetaphil one has calendula in it. The Aveeno, I just want to try it since the ingredients are enticing.

I will *not* be getting Johnson's Baby Shampoo because my niece said that it made her baby's hair very hard to detangle. She also said that a friend of hers used it on her child and it caused hair loss because of some ingredient in it. Two reasons not to get that one so no Johnson's baby poo for me.

The Aveeno and the Cetaphil seem to be the best ones I can find on the ground. Here's a pic of them:


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Chicoro and @Aggie have me considering baby shampoo.



I use baby wash! Baby shampoos don't have formaldehyde, which is a good thing because many other hair products do. But, [natural/mild] baby washes tends to be great for the hair and body. Try it! They're cheap when you get them from the grocery store. And baby wash/baby shampoo combinations are good, too!


----------



## Sharpened

Redoing my twists showed me a few things.

I am long overdue for a protein treatment. A couple of hairs broken too easily for my liking.
Some areas have more shedding than others. Now, I know what areas to pinpoint for extra treatment.
Using a tool for shed hair removal would have made it go much faster. I will use my Tangle Teaser next time.
I need to actually part my hair to reduce breakage.  My hair is too long for twist-&-go anymore.
My hair may not be thick enough for decent-looking dreads. Maybe I should take some pics and let y'all be the judge.
I really need a trim. I ended up having to snip the ends off two of my twists to get them undone. I will take off an eighth of an inch when I wet these twists again.
A reminder how paramount getting the right water temperature is for finger-detangling with oil. Too hot - my hair wants to coil up; too cold - the oil gets gummy and causes my strands to seize up. Even with my hair stretched this still holds true.
My fingers stiffened while retwisting, even though I had broke the task up into three sessions.  I want to try minitwists, but .


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> I'm about to get my baby shampoo tonight @YvetteWithJoy. My stylist told me to get it to whip my ends back into shape so I'm doing as she requested.
> 
> She also asked me to use Nairobi Detoxifying Shampoo to deep cleanse since it is also very moisturizing as well as cleansing. Funny thing is, I actually have this one but never used it .
> 
> I will be using it this weekend though since my hair needs deep cleaning right about now. She also said that this shampoo would have helped to prevent my hair from splitting and breaking so badly from the demi color if I was using it. Who knew. Now this shampoo will be my bff this coming Saturday .



I've not used the particular brand you mentioned here, but baby wash is very, very gentle. I've been using it for shampoo, for years. That's a good stylist you've got. Better keep and never let her go!


----------



## Chicoro

Sharpened said:


> Redoing my twists showed me a few things.
> 
> I am long overdue for a protein treatment. A couple of hairs broken too easily for my liking.
> Some areas have more shedding than others. Now, I know what areas to pinpoint for extra treatment.
> Using a tool for shed hair removal would have made it go much faster. I will use my Tangle Teaser next time.
> I need to actually part my hair to reduce breakage.  My hair is too long for twist-&-go anymore.
> My hair may not be thick enough for decent-looking dreads. Maybe I should take some pics and let y'all be the judge.
> I really need a trim. I ended up having to snip the ends off two of my twists to get them undone. I will take off an eighth of an inch when I wet these twists again.
> *A reminder how paramount getting the right water temperature is for finger-detangling with oil. Too hot - my hair wants to coil up; too cold - the oil gets gummy and causes my strands to seize up. Even with my hair stretched this still holds true.*
> My fingers stiffened while retwisting, even though I had broke the task up into three sessions.  I want to try minitwists, but .



So very true!!!


----------



## imaginary

I got my crochet braids . Can't wait to install them in March/April. Really appreciated megabeautymart. Shopped there on a whim and it worked out well. Hoping to get a good amount of growth this year.


----------



## Britt

I'm not usually too moved by hair lines, but every single time I scroll past the OrganiGrowHairCo ( i think that's what's it's called) hair products and before and afters I'm always moved. The creator has quite an expansive line and hair system for different hair types.  I wonder if anyone here has ever tried it. It seems like it's a line where I'd use it exclusively for months.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> I use baby wash! Baby shampoos don't have formaldehyde, which is a good thing because many other hair products do. But, [natural/mild] baby washes tends to be great for the hair and body. Try it! They're cheap when you get them from the grocery store. And baby wash/baby shampoo combinations are good, too!


Already got some Cetaphil and Aveeno baby wash and shampoo today. I'll be using the Cetaphil this weekend.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> I've not used the particular brand you mentioned here, but baby wash is very, very gentle. I've been using it for shampoo, for years. That's a good stylist you've got. Better keep and never let her go!


Thanks hon. I will definitely be keeping this one for sure


----------



## LovelyRo

So, what y’all saying is need to go buy some baby shampoo/wash? Let me go back to Target.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Curlykutie @divachyk @Elnahna


----------



## Sharpened

Britt said:


> I'm not usually too moved by hair lines, but every single time I scroll past the OrganiGrowHairCo ( i think that's what's it's called) hair products and before and afters I'm always moved. The creator has quite an expansive line and hair system for different hair types.  I wonder if anyone here has ever tried it. It seems like it's a line where I'd use it exclusively for months.


Those shampoos might tempt me into using shampoo again.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Britt said:


> I'm not usually too moved by hair lines, but every single time I scroll past the OrganiGrowHairCo ( i think that's what's it's called) hair products and before and afters I'm always moved. The creator has quite an expansive line and hair system for different hair types.  I wonder if anyone here has ever tried it. It seems like it's a line where I'd use it exclusively for months.



Yup, that's going to be my main purchase for fall.  Her instagram notifcations are SLAYING me!


----------



## Britt

shawnyblazes said:


> Yup, that's going to be my main purchase for fall.  Her instagram notifcations are SLAYING me!


Lol ! Word! I’ve seen all types of hair flourish from using her stuff. Her before and afters are really nice. It seems like a lot of thought is put into her line. I’d love to see reviews on the forum


----------



## Napp

I didn't realize how bad my breakage is. Good thing my hair is short so I don't have much to grow out. My NG is tough and tight. maybe I'm not  moisturizing enough. I bought  some s curl to moisturize my braids daily. I will probably cut the rest off in June if I can't stand my wigs in the Floridian summer.


----------



## Aggie

Napp said:


> I didn't realize how bad my breakage is. Good thing my hair is short so I don't have much to grow out. My NG is tough and tight. maybe I'm not  moisturizing enough. I bought  some s curl to moisturize my braids daily. I will probably cut the rest off in June if I can't stand my wigs in the Floridian summer.


@Napp, I have breakage too from over doing my demi-permanent coloring the latter part of last year. I am currently getting regular trims and hope the new growth catches up quickly. 

What caused your breakage?


----------



## ms.blue

So I had plans to get box braids from a woman that does my cousin's hair.  Welp that changed once I took down her weave and noticed a bald spot that wasn't there before.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Good news: my phone died...SO NOW  I can get a better phone with a BETTER CAMERA! So I can post more hair related selfies!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I love looking at the differance between these two groups of women. There is something about what's in their eyes. What do y'all think?

Of course the obvious is... one group has add-ons and the other doesn't...you can actually see the faces of the first ladies. While the other group looks (shellacked) almost like triplets with the same makeup and hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Napp said:


> I didn't realize how bad my breakage is. Good thing my hair is short so I don't have much to grow out. My NG is tough and tight. maybe I'm not  moisturizing enough. I bought  some s curl to moisturize my braids daily. I will probably cut the rest off in June if I can't stand my wigs in the Floridian summer.



You did a mini chop?


----------



## Napp

shawnyblazes said:


> You did a mini chop?



I cut it when I relaxed it. it's been breaking once a certain amount of NG came in. Plus I've been slacking. Idc any more honestly. I put my wig on and keep it moving



Aggie said:


> @Napp, I have breakage too from over doing my demi-permanent coloring the latter part of last year. I am currently getting regular trims and hope the new growth catches up quickly.
> 
> What caused your breakage?



I'm transitioning. The first few months were easy but as usual my hair isn't the type I can long term transition with. I usually give up around 8 to 10 months


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

There must be thousands of lines. New ones pop up everywhere.

https://www.unveilmynatural.com/

Pricey!


----------



## ms.blue

ms.blue said:


> Received my order I placed with a company and was disappointed to receive the wrong item.  Hopefully the company will rectify the problem soon.





ms.blue said:


> Well the company replied and fixed the issue.



Um yea I don't know how to feel about this.  So I received a shipping notice for my missing item.  My item was lost once it landed in GA but on Monday, I received my package so I thought that USPS didn't update their system.  Anywho, just now I checked the mailbox and noticed a package from the company.  Once I opened the package, it was the smaller version of the product I ordered.  So I checked my tracking number and realized that it is the same tracking number on email.  So now I'm wondering if the package I received on Monday was a mistake (it was the correct size I ordered) and the company sent the smaller size thinking that was the size I ordered originally.  Welp, now I have two.


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> There must be thousands of lines. *New ones pop up everywhere.*
> 
> https://www.unveilmynatural.com/
> 
> Pricey!



The bolded is why I've stopped chasing them. There are too many vendors out there to keep up with all of them. 

I just made up my mind to settle on a few good products that I know work well on my hair and just quit buying new stuff over and over again, falling into the same traps I'm trying desperately to stay out of. I'm done, no more . 

I like ayurveda hair care, a few good online vendors (SSI, NG, APB, MO - these are the ones in my stash that I've actually tried and love) and a couple vendors I can find easily on the ground. I have products from 2 vendors that I haven't tried as yet and once I do, I will know if this list expands a bit or not.


----------



## Aggie

Napp said:


> I cut it when I relaxed it. it's been breaking once a certain amount of NG came in. Plus I've been slacking. Idc any more honestly. I put my wig on and keep it moving
> 
> 
> 
> I'm transitioning. The first few months were easy but as usual my hair isn't the type I can long term transition with. I usually give up around 8 to 10 months


Okay gotcha.


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> There must be thousands of lines. New ones pop up everywhere.
> 
> https://www.unveilmynatural.com/
> 
> Pricey!


Wow, just checked this site out and it looks like some folk out there lurking around our hair forum just by the ingredients in those products alone. Very enticing I might add since  I love ayurveda.

But I'll just use the powders and make whatever I want myself and use them closest to their natural form as possible. All I have to do is take some of my powders and either add them to shampoo or conditioner and voila - ayurveda shampoo and DC made by me .

ETA:

Oh yeah - I concur - they are very pricey!


----------



## Aggie

AdoraAdora24 said:


> View attachment 423289 View attachment 423287
> 
> I love looking at the differance between these two groups of women. There is something about what's in their eyes. What do y'all think?
> 
> Of course the obvious is... one group has add-ons and the other doesn't...you can actually see the faces of the first ladies. While the *other group looks (shellacked) almost like triplets with the same makeup and hair*.


especially the two on the right, they look like they can be sisters in the pic at the bottom.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Aggie said:


> Wow, just checked this site out and it looks like some folk out there lurking around our hair forum just by the ingredients in those products alone. Very enticing I might add since  I love ayurveda.
> 
> But I'll just use the powders and make whatever I want myself and use them closest to their natural form as possible. All I have to do is take some of my powders and either add them to shampoo or conditioner and voila - ayurveda shampoo and DC made by me .
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Oh yeah - I concur - they are very pricey!



Did I miss a link ?


----------



## PJaye

YvetteWithJoy said:


> There must be thousands of lines. New ones pop up everywhere.
> 
> https://www.unveilmynatural.com/
> 
> Pricey!



These people have lost their minds with their ridiculous prices.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Aggie said:


> The bolded is why I've stopped chasing them. There are too many vendors out there to keep up with all of them.
> 
> I just made up my mind to settle on a few good products that I know work well on my hair and just quit buying new stuff over and over again, falling into the same traps I'm trying desperately to stay out of. I'm done, no more .
> 
> I like ayurveda hair care, a few good online vendors (SSI, NG, APB, MO - these are the ones in my stash that I've actually tried and love) and a couple vendors I can find easily on the ground. I have products from 2 vendors that I haven't tried as yet and once I do, I will know if this list expands a bit or not.



Agreed! Now they are chasing me! I was on Amazon reading reviews about Curls Blueberry Hair Wash when the brand just popped up into my feed. 



Aggie said:


> Wow, just checked this site out and it looks like some folk out there lurking around our hair forum just by the ingredients in those products alone. Very enticing I might add since  I love ayurveda.
> 
> But I'll just use the powders and make whatever I want myself and use them closest to their natural form as possible. All I have to do is take some of my powders and either add them to shampoo or conditioner and voila - ayurveda shampoo and DC made by me .
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Oh yeah - I concur - they are very pricey!



I had the same reaction, almost word for word.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Question:

One time I accidentally ignored someone. I had no idea. She posted, and the site asked me if I wanted to see ignored content. That's when I realized I had accidentally ignored her. I un-ignored her immediately of course. She's kind.

Anyhow, doesn't the site still do that, and couldn't you then surmise that content that others see--but that you don't see--must be there (i.e., in ignored content)?

I'm not sure how it works. 

ETA: What happens if an ignored member likes your post? (Trying to understand so as not to bother people.) Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Question:
> 
> One time I accidentally ignored someone. I had no idea. She posted, and the site asked me if I wanted to see ignored content. That's when I realized I had accidentally ignored her. I un-ignored her immediately of course. She's kind.
> 
> Anyhow, doesn't the site still do that, and couldn't you then surmise that content that others see--but that you don't see--must be there (i.e., in ignored content)?
> 
> I'm not sure how it works.
> 
> ETA:* What happens if an ignored member likes your post? *(Trying to understand so as not to bother people.) Thanks in advance.




I have no idea since I don't have anyone on ignored at the moment. There was only one I had on ignore but that person is no longer on the board


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Yay tomorrow I buy a new phone. I have been without a phone for a few days. This time I'm getting a camera with a flash and everything LOL. I think I was the only one that didn't have a flash on their phone. Posting pictures in the "everyday hair good, bad and ugly thread" is in my future. .

Its just little things...


----------



## nerdography

I've read over the years that a cool rinse before getting out the shower is good for your hair. So, I've tried it the last two time when I washed. My hair doesn't like it, it leaves it dry and frizzy.


----------



## Evolving78

nerdography said:


> I've read over the years that a cool rinse before getting out the shower is good for your hair. So, I've tried it the last two time when I washed. My hair doesn't like it, it leaves it dry and frizzy.


Yeah I don’t care for it either. I just turn the water down a bit now. I usually shower with extremely hot water.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

One of the reasons I love Eve's Bayou is because of all the pretty natural red hair!! It was always one of my favorite movies. I think even Samuel L Jackson had red hair.


----------



## Elnahna

shawnyblazes said:


> @Curlykutie @divachyk @Elnahna


Thank you


----------



## krissyhair

If the conditioner doesn't make me slip and fall down in the shower I don't want it.


----------



## divachyk

shawnyblazes said:


> @Curlykutie @divachyk @Elnahna



TY @shawnyblazes


----------



## SAPNK

krissyhair said:


> If the conditioner doesn't make me slip and fall down in the shower I don't want it.



A while back I washed and conditioned my aunt's hair with her own products in my bathtub. I went to take a shower soon after I styled her hair, and I couldn't even stand up. It was so slippery I almost did a split. I thought the water would wash it away, but nope. Had to ease my way out and bleach the tub.
Don't even know what product it was.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Today I was researching essential oils, as I have scalp issues and wanted to find something for them. I was interested in lavender since my sister already has some and she doesn't mind sharing hers. I read that it stimulates growth, soothes scalp inflammation (what I was going for) and prevents hair loss. I then accidentally ran across an experiment that said lavender oil *increased the number of *_*hair follicles *_*and hair follicle depth when used for 5 weeks *in mice. 

As _soon _as I was done reading that, I promptly ran into my sisters room and borrowed some of hers, along with some peppermint oil so I could give myself a bomb scalp massage (after I diluted them). It felt so good and instantly calmed my scalp. I will continue to do so daily. I also liked that the peppermint oil smell was hidden (its usually sooooo strong) and I felt the blood flow increase after using it. With the benefits and the scent, I'm head over heels guys.  
If this heals my scalp for good and makes my hair grow faster, I would like to be known as Lady Lavender from now on.  Jk. Also, I'm not expecting it to actually increase my number of hair follicles, but I don't mind giving it a shot.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@FriscoGirl @LorraineCC @MA2010 @ThePerfectScore 


Happy birthday!!


----------



## Dayjoy

Which is better, Redken Hair Cleansing Cream or ORS Creamy Aloe?


----------



## Aggie

shawnyblazes said:


> Did I miss a link ?


I don't think so. I was just reading the ingredients in the link @YvetteWithJoy provided in post #41214 and surmised that folks are lurking on our hair boards checking out what we like and capitalizing on their findings. 

I ain't mad at them though. It's very enterprising to do so but the cost of those products are so high, they are discouraging me from purchasing from them .


----------



## ThePerfectScore

shawnyblazes said:


> @FriscoGirl @LorraineCC @MA2010 @ThePerfectScore
> 
> 
> Happy birthday!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

Dayjoy said:


> Which is better, Redken Hair Cleansing Cream or ORS Creamy Aloe?


Is the cleansing cream a normalizing shampoo/clarifying?
Everybody around here seems to like the Redken. I have never tried it. I use Elucence Acidify shampoo, Mizani Butter Blends bath chelating shampoo, Ion Hard Water, or Design Essentials Oat Protein and Henna shampoo to clarify.


----------



## Dayjoy

shortdub78 said:


> Is the cleansing cream a normalizing shampoo/clarifying?
> Everybody around here seems to like the Redken. I have never tried it. I use Elucence Acidify shampoo, Mizani Butter Blends bath chelating shampoo, Ion Hard Water, or Design Essentials Oat Protein and Henna shampoo to clarify.


Yes, the Cleansing Cream is a clarifier.  Redken has been my favorite of late, but I used to love the ORS too.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am nuts about this look!!!!


----------



## Sharpened

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I am nuts about this look!!!!


You got the hair, chile... Do it!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @BostonMaria @calm_delight @carcajada @Chaosbutterfly


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> You got the hair, chile... Do it!


Thanks

I bet I couldn't do it right.


ETA. I'll see... I don't think I have that much hair on my head.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Who here wears barrettes like these? and if so do you make them? Do they get caught in your hair? 

I don't see black women wearing these, but to me they look so nice and would compliment a natural or relaxed updo nicely. What do you think?


----------



## Coilystep

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Who here wears barrettes like these? and if so do you make them? Do they get caught in your hair?
> 
> I don't see black women wearing these, but to me they look so nice and would compliment a natural or relaxed updo nicely. What do you think?


Those are vet pretty. I've never worn them. I think I've seen a few ladies on here wear them.


----------



## Evolving78

I’m gonna work on shampooing my hair 5-7 days.. so


AdoraAdora24 said:


> Who here wears barrettes like these? and if so do you make them? Do they get caught in your hair?
> 
> I don't see black women wearing these, but to me they look so nice and would compliment a natural or relaxed updo nicely. What do you think?


i used to have some when my buns were bigger. I will get some later this year, or next year when I make a goal.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So I spent an hour in the Verizon store and picked a phone. Thank God for 7 hours over time at work that paid for it. I have been flashing away up in this living room and now I'm stacked up with pictures, but don't know how to download them. But no worries...where there's a will there's a way.  I will be flooding this thread soon lol. Yes as! Picturess-ss-ss ye e each! Oooh (insert musical note here) hon-ey y y Chile e e. Eh hum..excuse me.


----------



## GGsKin

AdoraAdora24 said:


> So I spent an hour in the Verizon store and picked a phone. Thank God for 7 hours over time at work that paid for it. I have been flashing away up in this living room and now I'm stacked up with pictures, but don't know how to download them. But no worries...where there's a will there's a way.  I will be flooding this thread soon lol. Yes as! Picturess-ss-ss ye e each! Oooh (insert musical note here) hon-ey y y Chile e e. Eh hum..excuse me.



Try resizing your pics before posting, using a (any) photo editor app.


----------



## imaginary

Dayjoy said:


> Which is better, Redken Hair Cleansing Cream or ORS Creamy Aloe?



I prefer the Redken just because ORS feels a bit too stripping sometimes. But if it worked for you in the past then you could go either way.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Do I pay someone to take my crochet braids down or risk the chance of cutting a braid ( my own darn hair) which I’ve done repeatedly over the years?


----------



## FadingDelilah

Still using the lavender. My scalp has been producing healthy sebum, but I'm not sure if its helping with the inflammation yet. I plan on using a mix of rosemary, lavender and safflower oil in the future. I'm replacing peppermint with rosemary as it is a more effective growth stimulant, proven to decrease DHT levels in the scalp up to 91% and also proven to increase how fast hair grows, yet without  having the strongggg candy cane smell and the cold feeling (which is nice but not if you aren't planning to wash your hair right after. I be feeling cool sensations all night sometimes ). 

My mom also got two giant bottles of Vo5 (the green ones) and I'm tempted to try them. I haven't used store bought stuff in a while, but I want to try mixing tea tree oil and peppermint into the shampoo, and honey and a tsp of salt into the conditioner to see how it leaves my hair and scalp feeling.  I will probably do it today. That gives me a way to finally try tea tree oil too, which I've been wanting to try for a while. Maybe if I like it I can squeeze in some tea tree oil treatments more often.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im going to take these crochet braids out in a few days. I have to get a hair drug test at work and they need 120 hairs at least.  My nape hair wasn't enough. 

 I want to get Nu locs  hair for my next install. So, I think I'll have my hair out loose for almost two weeks before I get another install on the 17th.

I need to order the hair this weekend so , Ill have it in time,  I think I could get by with 5 or 6 packs of hair but I'm not sure how dense or heavy it would be if I put all 6 packs in,  


Im not sure if my local BSS will have the hair but ya never know.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Is there a routine thread?  Like, whats your routine on a weekly , daily , monthly ,etc???

 And if theres not ,  doesn't someone want to start one???


----------



## Jade Feria

I went to the dermatologist last week and also had her look at my hair/scalp regarding my postpartum shedding. She said that my scalp looked great, suggested 5% Rogaine/Minoxidil treatment and either 5,000 mcg Biotin or Nutrafol supplements, which cost $88 for a 1-month supply, but she said they are super effective. I was like, "for $88 a month, these better be the same supplements that Oprah and Beyonce take"  I looked at the ingredients. I realize that all supplements have different absorption rates/quality, still realized that the supplements I currently take already have most of the ingredients, the main thing missing was ashwagandha herb, which I've been considering taking for a while anyway. So I picked up some of the powder form at my local Indian market. I am considering the Nutrafol, but I want to see how it goes with the ashwagandha first.


----------



## SmilingElephant

This was one of my favorite movies back in the day!

My hair is naturally red but i hate how it depends on the lighting and how it NEVER looks shiny!

ETA: tried to upload a pic on my new phone but couldn't 




AdoraAdora24 said:


> One of the reasons I love Eve's Bayou is because of all the pretty natural red hair!! It was always one of my favorite movies. I think even Samuel L Jackson had red hair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 423341View attachment 423343View attachment 423345


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> This was one of my favorite movies back in the day!
> 
> My hair is naturally red but i hate how it depends on the lighting and how it NEVER looks shiny!


Hey! That's ok, in the movie theirs didn't look shiny either and it was still gorgeous.


----------



## Jade Feria

shawnyblazes said:


> Is there a routine thread?  Like, whats your routine on a weekly , daily , monthly ,etc???
> 
> And if theres not ,  doesn't someone want to start one???


Here
https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ale-revision-reflection.830165/#post-24547407


----------



## Soaring Eagle

No one will ever be able to convince me that brushes are for Afro textured hair.

I get a kick out of youtubers that fawn over the denman brush or tangle teezer, then months later they are all about finger detangling. Lol, you don't change things that work.


----------



## Evolving78

Soaring Eagle said:


> No one will ever be able to convince me that brushes are for Afro textured hair.
> 
> I get a kick out of youtubers that faun over the denman brush or tangle teezer, then months later they are all about finger detangling. Lol, you don't change things that work.


I agree, They aren’t.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I really need to get up and wash/deep condition my hair for the week but I don't feel like it. Every time my life starts to get busy the first thing I neglect is my hair. I need to work on that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Jade Feria said:


> Here
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ale-revision-reflection.830165/#post-24547407



LOLOLOL

 Never mind, I realize whats going on!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Jade Feria

shawnyblazes said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Never mind, I realize whats going on!
> 
> Thanks for the link!


Wait, I'm confused.. did I miss a joke?


----------



## Sally.

imaginary said:


> Got a random urge to henna my hair but there's no coconut milk here.... Yeah I'm not chancing it.


why do you need coconut milk when you are doing henna? what does it do that aloe vera juice or water doesn't? (just asking because i see a lot of receipes call for it, but i often just substitute with avj, not sure if i'm missing out on some of its benefits tho).


----------



## beingofserenity

I want to try the long and luxe line but the way the titled their products offends me.

Lol..

GroWash, really???


----------



## Platinum

Soaring Eagle said:


> No one will ever be able to convince me that brushes are for Afro textured hair.
> 
> I get a kick out of youtubers that fawn over the denman brush or tangle teezer, then months later they are all about finger detangling. Lol, you don't change things that work.



Tangle Teezer gave me a serious case of split ends back in the day.


----------



## Theresamonet

Does anyone know of a good place to buy bone combs other than hairsense.com? I just purchased two combs from her and they're both trash.


----------



## imaginary

Sally. said:


> why do you need coconut milk when you are doing henna? what does it do that aloe vera juice or water doesn't? (just asking because i see a lot of receipes call for it, but i often just substitute with avj, not sure if i'm missing out on some of its benefits tho).



Hey no problem. I used to henna my hair with only tea etc. but I've found that coconut milk mixes are the easiest to rinse out. Otherwise I have really irritating henna on my scalp.


----------



## Sally.

imaginary said:


> Hey no problem. I used to henna my hair with only tea etc. but I've found that coconut milk mixes are the easiest to rinse out. Otherwise I have really irritating henna on my scalp.


thank you for this! i'll add it to my next henna gloss. do i replace it with the water/aloe vera juice or do i still use avj?


----------



## nerdography

I co-washed my hair yesterday with Deva Curl No Poo; my curls are super defined and bouncy. I'm not a fan of the smell, the floral scent is a little overpowering, but the intensity doesn't last that long. I'm going to alternate this with my ORS creamy aloe.

And I finally found Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Treatment at Target. This winter has done a number on my scalp and it's been so dry and sore. I applied this yesterday on my really dry/sore spot in the back after my hair dried. And my scalp drank it right up and it feels so much better. When I go to Target next week, I'm going to but another bottle as back up. I also like the fact that the cap has a dropper attached, because I can applied the treatment right where I need it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My "Wet Band" Experiment While at work.

See wet band thread for the rest lol. 















WORKED. left the pen in for 5 minutes. Now I can get back to work lol.


*Look, I told y'all I was going to go picture crazy after buying this phone lol. *


----------



## LovelyRo

Friday, I straightened my hair for the first time since my BC (my one year anniversary is tomorrow) .  I used the splitender after straightening each section. Then I trimmed an addition half inch with my shears throughout my entire head. 

So, yesterday I was styling my hair for the day and this one particular section was being unruly.  I sectioned the hair off, grabbed my scissors but, before I cut it, I looked at the ends... not a split hair in sight and it was even! There was absolutely no reason for me to cut it.  I really need to hide my scissors!

I’m just as scissor happy as the stylists that I talk about!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I cringe to see naturals separating their hair with their hands so far away from the ends.  I know a hair broke when she just did that. So you just gonna grab and pull it apart like That?


----------



## imaginary

Sally. said:


> thank you for this! i'll add it to my next henna gloss. do i replace it with the water/aloe vera juice or do i still use avj?



Either or works imo. You can always check out A New Henna Thread to see people's experiences with their mixes.


----------



## calm_delight

Thank you very much, @shawnyblazes!

My 40th was great!



shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @BostonMaria @calm_delight @carcajada @Chaosbutterfly


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

nerdography said:


> I co-washed my hair yesterday with Deva Curl No Poo; my curls are super defined and bouncy. I'm not a fan of the smell, the floral scent is a little overpowering, but the intensity doesn't last that long. I'm going to alternate this with my ORS creamy aloe.
> 
> And I finally found Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Treatment at Target. This winter has done a number on my scalp and it's been so dry and sore. I applied this yesterday on my really dry/sore spot in the back after my hair dried. And my scalp drank it right up and it feels so much better. When I go to Target next week, I'm going to but another bottle as back up. I also like the fact that the cap has a dropper attached, because I can applied the treatment right where I need it.


I cant find this treatment locally at all


----------



## nerdography

shawnyblazes said:


> I cant find this treatment locally at all



It took a month for my Target to get it in stock, and there were only three bottles when I got mine.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Cxshortie


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I love Woopie Goldburg's hair on "Sister Act" come to think of it she was always always natural. Her and Rudy Huxtable are the only naturals I remember seeing back in the Day.
Thinking....Oh yea there was Maxine Shaw from Living Single I LOVE HER!!

Her and Kyle Barker made a beautiful chocolate couple. Oh man were they gorgeous together.

Back in the day we were "SHOOK"  to go out with "nappy" hair. Now look at us, like lambs. 

But What happened to all that Fro Love from the 70s?

Just thinking out loud...


----------



## Rocky91

I forgot how long it takes to actually apply a D.C. Section by section. Whew.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Rocky91 said:


> I forgot how long it takes to actually apply a D.C. Section by section. Whew.


Tell me about it...
Especially when your trying to not break one single hair.
I always forget to bring a plastic bag, gotta go all the way back downstairs to grab one with conditioner still on my hands.

Wash days.


----------



## Cxshortie

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @Cxshortie


Thank you


----------



## icsonia22

All my life, I thought I had "bad" hair. Over time I've realized that I just didn't know how to properly take care of it. You can't abuse something and expect it to thrive


----------



## Rocky91

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Tell me about it...
> Especially when your trying to not break one single hair.
> I always forget to bring a plastic bag, gotta go all the way back downstairs to grab one with conditioner still on my hands.
> 
> Wash days.


See I'm barely touching shoulder length right now and i'm already over it.  i can't imagine how you feel with all your hair!

it's worth it though. i can see a difference in the sheen and appearance of my hair when i don't DC. it's bouncier too.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

AAAHHH!!! OOOH!!! Free Shipping.

Sixty ounce huh?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This products is better! I LOVE THE SMELL OF THIS!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am just reminiscing over these products. I use to buy and use these all the time when I was relaxed.

I wonder what they would do to my natural hair.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Annettemint got me turned out right now!!! Every. Single. One. Of her videos is pure hair porn. I just finished watching her co-wash routine video and oh my wordddd   She has the most beautiful, thick hair I've ever seen, and her videos remind me of old youtube. I can't believe she's so unpopular. 
Imagine her hair at TBL


----------



## I Am So Blessed

icsonia22 said:


> All my life, I thought I had "bad" hair. Over time I've realized that I just didn't know how to properly take care of it. *You can't abuse something and expect it to thrive*



I think black women as a whole thought they had gotten the shorter end of the stick regarding hair (at least once in their lives). At the bolded: SO TRUE.

I remember being in junior high on a "nature" field trip once. I happened to be in line behind a white girl with long hair down to her waist or butt (not unusual for them). I remember thinking "I will never have hair that long". I just knew black hair could not grow past shoulders. I would have never believed it could grow. I believed that "black hair don't grow" as much as I believed water is wet! How stupid I was. I could have had a long butt length braid too, just like Sue.


----------



## ms.blue

FadingDelilah said:


> Annettemint got me turned out right now!!! Every. Single. One. Of her videos is pure hair porn. I just finished watching her co-wash routine video and oh my wordddd   She has the most beautiful, thick hair I've ever seen, and her videos remind me of old youtube. I can't believe she's so unpopular.
> Imagine her hair at TBL


I agree that her hair is beautiful and also shocked that she isn't as popular.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ms.blue said:


> I agree that her hair is beautiful and also shocked that she isn't as popular.


 I wondered the same. Especially since she makes a video every five minutes.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I always think "if i just had a few more inches ill be straight". I always want more hair . 20 inches of hair wow I don't know why I can't imagine it. I only have 3 more to grow. Come on and Grow! 

That's what I get for watching YouTube.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I played with the thought of streaking one itty bitty part of my hair just to see the roots grow out lol.

#whenyouwanttoseegrowthsobad


----------



## Rocky91

I love the carol's daughter mimosa hair honey. I use it as a sealant at night and my hair feels sooooo soft and looks shiny when I make up. The smell is nice too.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The GreenBeauty channel creator has uploaded an ayurveda video!

There's a 3-minute test linked.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I really enjoyed this video:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Rocky91 said:


> I love the carol's daughter mimosa hair honey. I use it as a sealant at night and my hair feels sooooo soft and looks shiny when I make up. The smell is nice too.



Oooo. Shiny, too? 

*adds to ever-growing list*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oooo. Shiny, too?
> 
> *adds to ever-growing list*


Can I shop at your house? I'll bring the potato salad and fried pork chops.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Can I shop at your house? I'll bring the potato salad and fried pork chops.





Anytime.


----------



## LovelyRo

AdoraAdora24 said:


> View attachment 423881
> 
> AAAHHH!!! OOOH!!! Free Shipping.
> 
> Sixty ounce huh?



I tried the Bambu SM last week on my natural hair in preparation for a blow dry and flat iron.  It’s definitely a keeper! The process went very smoothly and my hair still feels great!

The regular Silicon Mix was a staple during my relaxed days!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LovelyRo said:


> I tried the Bambi SM last week on my natural hair in preparation for a blow dry and flat iron.  It’s definitely a keeper! The process went very smoothly and my hair still feels great!
> 
> The regular Silicon Mix was a staple during my relaxed days!


This seals the deal!! Thank you! I know I always loved it before. Did you ever try the Proteina De Perla one?? It is hard to choose they are both really good. And you don't need perfume when you use it because they smell so wonderful! Id rub some on my neck just for the heck of it.


----------



## LovelyRo

AdoraAdora24 said:


> This seals the deal!! Thank you! I know I always loved it before. Did you ever try the Proteina De Perla one?? It is hard to choose they are both really good. And you don't need perfume when you use it because they smell so wonderful! Id rub some on my neck just for the heck of it.



I’ve never tried the Proteina De Perla... might try it soon though!


----------



## Rocky91

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oooo. Shiny, too?
> 
> *adds to ever-growing list*


Yep. Honestly, i think I like it because it is like an old-school grease with good ingredients and none of that blue magic or sulfur 8 or dax smell.  
It's interesting how I don't find it to be too heavy and usually my fine hair is sooo easily weighed down.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Me in 2018


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to make that onion treatment but I really can’t walk around smelling like chop suey during the day. B


----------



## I Am So Blessed

IT HAPPENED AGAIN. "tha-t-s...that's all your hair?... right"   . He  better Know its mine. He actually remembers when I told him i cut my relaxer off 2 years ago.

He also told me I looked thinner and that my skin glowed so I'll let him slide.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Who else is celebrating 3 years natural this year?!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Awwww!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I realized that I am not here to learn...Anymore


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Happy Birthday @Chicoro


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Happy Birthday @daydreem2876


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Have a super sweet Birthday! @SUPER SWEET


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@kslay  You too!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Chicoro @daydreem2876 @kslay 
@PikiNiki1 @SUPER SWEET 

Happy birthday!


----------



## Jas123

I bought some Ion Absolute Perfection Booster (step 1) and Color Sealer (step 2) as Olaplex dupes because I didn't want to take a chance on getting faux Olaplex as I'm not a professional stylist- but I also bought actual Olaplex step 3 from Sephora. I'm hoping the combo of the 3 protects my hair from the bleaching I'm going to do. Also, I'm only going to do a chunk of hair because that's what I want, plus I'm not willing to risk damaging the majority of my hair.


----------



## beingofserenity

I think I have perfected wet bunning on my transitioning hair.

Argan Eco styler is bae
Castor oil is bae
My denman brush is critical


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just want someone to take my crochet braids out for me.


----------



## Britt

I can't wait till I'm done transitioning and can play in my natural hair. Trying my best to hold out till June when it will be one year.  Sticking it out with braids till then but part of me wants to chop it and just continue braiding.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Britt said:


> I can't wait till I'm done transitioning and can play in my natural hair. Trying my best to hold out till June when it will be one year.  Sticking it out with braids till then but part of me wants to chop it and just continue braiding.


That is what I did at 6 months post.  I was already in braids under my hats. Then one night I just cut of 8 inches off every braid and slapped my hat back on. Went and measured the braids they were are inches long throw them away. That dead lifeless, stringy hair. 

That was about two years ago. Time flies when your having fun. Go ahead , your not losing anything that isn't already lost.


----------



## Cattypus1

Britt said:


> I can't wait till I'm done transitioning and can play in my natural hair. Trying my best to hold out till June when it will be one year.  Sticking it out with braids till then but part of me wants to chop it and just continue braiding.


It started with a trim...2 hours later the deed was done at 10 months. I’d had all I could stand of the transition.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I think I will try some 1940s-1950s hairstyles.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @NijaG


----------



## GettingKinky

For the first time since I started my HHJ 6 years ago, I skipped getting my hair flat ironed when I went to my stylist for color (got to keep that gray covered). I go every 8 weeks and I always get it flat ironed and last time I got heat damage. :-( 

Now I'm scared to get it straightened. I've been seeing my stylist for a long, long time and she does an amazing job of straightening my hair, but she doesn't style natural hair. I wonder if I should look for a new stylist....


----------



## Britt

Cattypus1 said:


> It started with a trim...2 hours later the deed was done at 10 months. I’d had all I could stand of the transition.


You know, i totally feel u! Next Saturday I’ll be 8 months post and going to get another set of braids. I was just telling my gf that i really want to chop off my own dead ends and just go continue on with my braids.


----------



## Britt

AdoraAdora24 said:


> That is what I did at 6 months post.  I was already in braids under my hats. Then one night I just cut of 8 inches off every braid and slapped my hat back on. Went and measured the braids they were are inches long throw them away. That dead lifeless, stringy hair.
> 
> That was about two years ago. Time flies when your having fun. Go ahead , your not losing anything that isn't already lost.


That’s exactly what i have dead stringy lifeless hair attached to new growth. You’re right I’m not losing anything. It’s my fear about how it will look and I’ll just really have to rock out with braids till i get a length i more comfy with.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Britt said:


> That’s exactly what i have dead stringy lifeless hair attached to new growth. You’re right I’m not losing anything. It’s my fear about how it will look and I’ll just really have to rock out with braids till i get a length i more comfy with.


I hid under hats until I had length. It became June and I still had a hat on, a summer hat but still a hat. I was ok cutting because no one would see it. My short hair was for my eyes and my eyes only lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@Britt i know you feel the differance when washing your hair right!? How porous the relaxed hair feels vs the natural softness of your own hair. Thats what got me also, was that blatant contrast!


----------



## FadingDelilah

My long-time hair confession: because of the shortage of natural hair youtubers with the length and thickness that I like, who do styles that I like, I resort to watching weave and wig reviews and use them as my inspiration, as if thats the hair growing out of their head.  I am so shameful.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> My long-time hair confession: because of the shortage of natural hair youtubers with the length and thickness that I like, who do styles that I like, I resort to watching weave and wig reviews and use them as my inspiration, as if thats the hair growing out of their head.  I am so shameful.




I thought the natural hair inspirations were 10 X 1,000 on the internets.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@FadingDelilah mines is worse,
All.. well almost all of my long hair fantasization always involved making love. 

Long ago.


----------



## Britt

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I hid under hats until I had length. It became June and I still had a hat on, a summer hat but still a hat. I was ok cutting because no one would see it. My short hair was for my eyes and my eyes only lol.


You wore hats to work and everywhere? U must had quite a wardrobe of hats lol. If I cut now it's really just for my eyes to see lol until it's warmer and i can get it shaped. 


AdoraAdora24 said:


> @Britt i know you feel the differance when washing your hair right!? How porous the relaxed hair feels vs the natural softness of your own hair. Thats what got me also, was that blatant contrast!


YESSSSSSS! It's such a difference and the detangling is a pain. Plus my relaxed hair is severely over processed so that makes the contrast that much starker, it just pops off when dealing with it


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Britt said:


> You wore hats to work and everywhere? U must had quite a wardrobe of hats lol. If I cut now it's really just for my eyes to see lol until it's warmer and i can get it shaped.
> 
> YESSSSSSS! It's such a difference and the detangling is a pain. Plus my relaxed hair is severely over processed so that makes the contrast that much starker, it just pops off when dealing with it


Yes like a crazy person I wore a hat to work every single day. I just could not make myself wear a wig, not even for a moment. I have walked in stores with a couple hundred dollars and walked out with bags of hats from Boscov's, Kmart and Burlington Coat factory. All kinds to match what ever I wore. Sure did lol. 

That lasted until I taught myself how to flat twist. Soon I was able to wear phony buns with Marley hair. GOD knows how thankful I was for hair that looked mine. Good ole Marley hair. And since my hair is black, no problem matching to the T.

Your hair is popping out of your life lol, it knows it doesn't belong.  It don't fit in that crowd of strong hairs


----------



## FadingDelilah

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @FadingDelilah mines is worse,
> All.. well almost all of my long hair fantasization always involved making love.
> 
> Long ago.



Its hard finding TBL 4b hair on YouTube for me. I also don't like twist outs or braid outs so that diminishes what I can watch drastically. And about your fantasies... Girl don't feel bad. I could honestly write a whole hair novel about different hair fantasies I have (sexual and non-sexual). I be holdin back in that vicariously thread  And it's weird that I used to wear hats (even during summer) too


----------



## Chicoro

Chicoro said:


> I have not straightened my hair since September 2014.
> I decided to blow it dry on Friday. I got it washed, conditioned, detangled and separated into 10 sections ready to blow it dry. Then, the comb attachment refused to stay put and shot off like a rocket. I taped it up with some electrical tape. The blowdryer overheated and died. I had 1 section half way blowdried.  I guess that is better than 1/2 my hair dried and straightened.
> 
> I flat-ironed that one section I was able to sort blow dry and did a length check with that! I was happy to see that my hair is finally back to a good length. It's about 2 inches below my waist. In 2012 I tried to self trim and over 3 trims I raggedly cut off about 8 to 10 inches. Awful. Then in 2014, I got my hair done and the person over trimmed again. Sigh.
> 
> Now, I'm back on track. I'm hoping to get my hair back to tail bone length by the end of 2017.


(Post above is from May 8th, 2016, post #31,721 of this thread. Documenting this for myself.)

I don't believe that I ever have had thick, full, healthy even tailbone length hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chicoro said:


> (Post above is from May 8th, 2016, post #31,721 of this thread. Documenting this for myself.)
> 
> I don't believe that I ever have had thick, full, healthy even tailbone length hair.


Your close though. Right?


----------



## Chicoro

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Your close though. Right?



Strands -wise, but bulk wise, not yet!


----------



## FadingDelilah

I had a dreams last night that I tried to self trim and ended up taking off way too much in some places. I then thought about big chopping again. My heart was crying.

I don't know why I've been having so many bad hair dreams. Must be the combination of my meds and the time I spend on this forum.


----------



## LovelyRo

I hate that when i search #braidout on IG that every curly/wavy style comes up!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm tired..so tired of Black men on YouTube acting like straight up women. Get out my face! Stop acting like you get a period Ok!!!! This is hair related because (It was a twist out video) he was flipping his hair and talking like Susan.  We (Me) Black women want to adore and look up to you my brother! But not like this. No, not like this.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So why Adora are your popping it in the middle of the living room blasting Formation...

This is hair related..she didn't rock an afro.

"Cause I slay, aye- aye. I go hard, ima star"

*dip low  & bounce*


----------



## Rocky91

Um wow. I need to pay more attention to popular products because I just tried Camille rose almond jai late as hell and now I have one of the best braidouts of my life


----------



## FadingDelilah

So I was looking for a good quality shampoo that has: only a few familiar ingredients, no protein and is cheap. I picked up one that was marked with an orange $4.99 tag that was left in the wrong area (like somebody had decided they didn't want it) and it had all of those qualities. So I'm thinking about how nice it is and when I turned it around to look at the front again I realized it was for dogs.  It didn't show a dog on it or anything so I didn't know! I just saw the word "shampoo" and immediately went to look at the ingredients.

I laughed. And then I then went into the dog hair care isle.  (Do NOT judge me!!) To my surprise, most of the shampoos were formulated similarly!! I walked out asking myself, "How come dogs get all the good products?" I might have to start shopping in a new isle for my hair needs...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Colocha said:


> @YvetteWithJoy was it you that mentioned Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee?
> 
> If it was, have you used it with a wash and go before? I bought some and I really like it for slicking for buns and the roots of twists. The hold honestly is Rock Hard. I'm wondering if a wash and go with it would lock out tangles.



@Colocha, did you ever try a wash and go with Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee? I'm reeeeeeallly tempted to do it tonight.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Colocha, did you ever try a wash and go with Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee? I'm reeeeeeallly tempted to do it tonight.


I want to do the same. I am still keeping my tubes of BRHG and would like to give it yet another chance.


----------



## nerdography

I wanted to try a 100% silicone free routine to see if it makes a difference, I bought:

- Love Beauty And Planet Shea & Sandalwood Purposeful Hydration Shampoo
- Maui Moisture Curl Quench and Coconut Oil Conditioner
- Not Your Mother's Naturals Royal Honey & Kalahari Desert Melon Repair & Protect Leave-In Conditioner
- Cantu Natural Hair Leave In Conditioner
- Cantu Natural Hair Moisturizing Curl Activator Cream

I have to admit, my hair looks the best that it has ever looked  Curls defined, moisturized, bouncy, soft and frizz free. Even the parts of my hair that are always dry and never clump are moist and clumped


----------



## Alma Petra

nerdography said:


> I wanted to try a 100% silicone free routine to see if it makes a difference, I bought:
> 
> - Love Beauty And Planet Shea & Sandalwood Purposeful Hydration Shampoo
> - Maui Moisture Curl Quench and Coconut Oil Conditioner
> - Not Your Mother's Naturals Royal Honey & Kalahari Desert Melon Repair & Protect Leave-In Conditioner
> - Cantu Natural Hair Leave In Conditioner
> - Cantu Natural Hair Moisturizing Curl Activator Cream
> 
> I have to admit, my hair looks the best that it has ever looked  Curls defined, moisturized, bouncy, soft and frizz free. Even the parts of my hair that are always dry and never clump are moist and clumped


Pics or it never happened


----------



## nerdography

I couldn't get it to upload to my albums, so I had to post on instagram.


----------



## Colocha

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Colocha, did you ever try a wash and go with Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee? I'm reeeeeeallly tempted to do it tonight.


@YvetteWithJoy I completely forgot to, lol. But please let me know how it turns out if you do it.


----------



## Alma Petra

nerdography said:


> I couldn't get it to upload to my albums, so I had to post on instagram.


Awww so true! Absolutely no frizz to be seen. Stunning results!

ETA: I loved your instagram


----------



## Soaring Eagle

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Who else is celebrating 3 years natural this year?!


I am!!! June 2018. Welll...... I’ll be three years post relaxer then.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Me too in June!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Soaring Eagle said:


> I am!!! June 2018. Welll...... I’ll be three years post relaxer then.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hair is free and dirty.  


Took all day because little one , J kept stalking me from room to room lol


I guess tomorrow is wash day because I’m tired


----------



## victory777

shawnyblazes said:


> View attachment 424335 View attachment 424333
> 
> 
> Took all day because little one , J kept stalking me from room to room lol
> 
> 
> I guess tomorrow is wash day because I’m tired



It's so thick and beautiful!!


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Colocha, did you ever try a wash and go with Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee? I'm reeeeeeallly tempted to do it tonight.



So I did a quick wash and go with BRHG on my TWA only.

*Pros:*
It was very defined
I had serious clumpage
It looks like the wash and go could last a number of days

*Cons:*
Too much clumpage. I should have tried to separate the curls during styling because once dry separation can cause frizz
It still SOTCs out dryish and rather rough, even though I used A LOT of, actually too much leave in underneath and I ended up with the dreaded white flakes

*Possible adjustments:*
Use smaller amounts of BRHG on top of or underneath another gel
Use much less leave-in 



I would like to see if I can achieve a similarly defined wash and go using my other gels.

*Photos:


 


 



 



 


*
Did you do the BRHG wash and go? How did it go for you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Hair is free and dirty.  Took all day because little one , J kept stalking me from room to room lol.  I guess tomorrow is wash day because I’m tired*


@shawnyblazes 
Look at all that Cottony-Glory!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> So I did a quick wash and go with BRHG on my TWA only.
> 
> *Pros:*
> It was very defined
> I had serious clumpage
> It looks like the wash and go could last a number of days
> 
> *Cons:*
> Too much clumpage. I should have tried to separate the curls during styling because once dry separation can cause frizz
> It still SOTCs out dryish and rather rough, even though I used A LOT of, actually too much leave in underneath and I ended up with the dreaded white flakes
> 
> *Possible adjustments:*
> Use smaller amounts of BRHG on top of or underneath another gel
> Use much less leave-in
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see if I can achieve a similarly defined wash and go using my other gels.
> 
> *Photos:
> 
> 
> View attachment 424345
> 
> 
> View attachment 424341
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 424347
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 424343
> 
> 
> *
> Did you do the BRHG wash and go? How did it go for you?



Ooooo, thanks for sharing. I did a patch test on my 3c bang area on my right. I only had water beneath it. I got great elongation, great hold, and good shine.

It's so costly that I don't want to do my whole head. I have a ton of hair, density-wise.

I googled and watched YT videos to try to find something similar but more economical. Most finds had parabens except for some Giovanni gel. I'm hoping to get some today and try it ASAP.


----------



## shasha8685

Under the weather and it is taking all of the little energy that I do have to get through this wash day. I'm just gonna wear head wraps all week.


----------



## Evolving78

Fell into the other side of YouTube.  The 360 wave and beard world is very interesting.  Men are really about their grooming! They are all into some many products and techniques!

What’s really interesting is that men with coarse textures tend to get more views, follwers, and subscribers than guys with silky-fine textures.  There is a colorism issue at play too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Look at all that Cottony-Glory!


 I’ll let you play with J for a few hours if you do it for me ????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I’ll let you play with J for a few hours if you do it for me ????*


@shawnyblazes
DEAL! 
I can play with him for days.

ETA:  He gotta let me play with all the Curls and give him a DCer.....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> DEAL!
> I can play with him for days.
> 
> ETA:  He gotta let me play with all the Curls and give him a DCer.....




You have a 12 minute window before he gets tired of his hair being touched.  

“Slams hand down “ sold!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *You have a 12 minute window before he gets tired of his hair being touched.
> 
> “Slams hand down “ sold!!!*


@shawnyblazes
I'll hafta' give him something intriguing to play with to occupy him with, while I dig in to those Deep, Delicious Curls!


----------



## shasha8685

Just realized that the top of this month marked 2 yrs natural...and last month marked 3 yrs since my last relaxer. Wow.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I'm refinding my love for chunky braid-outs. 

Not my own, ones I see other people do on youtube. 



I take back saying I don't like them.  Imagine these on tbl hair.  I would not know what to do with myself. I will use this post to keep me on track with using my growth aides.  

@AdoraAdora24 why don't you do one so I can admire it?  You got the texture and the length! Pretty please?


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Saw this on Facebook. Those of you who use gel might be interested.


----------



## OhTall1

I committed a minor LHCF sin this morning.  

There's a little girl, maybe 10-11 years old, who lives on my floor who has the prettiest natural APL hair.  At least once a week we get to the elevator at the same time in the morning as she heads out to the bus stop and I leave for work.  Today when I got to the elevator she was standing there with a fresh blowout, flinging and swinging her hair.  What were the first words out of my mouth?

"Your hair looks so pretty!"



I was immediately annoyed with myself as soon as the words left my mouth.  Then I very quickly said, "Well, your hair always looks pretty, and it looks pretty today too."  

I'm sorry.  Forgive me.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Soaring Eagle said:


> Saw this on Facebook. Those of you who use gel might be interested.



TFS! I'm excited about its potential because I've been looking for a product I can use solo post-wash. The lady below has me curious as to whether this could work that way -- for both twist out's and wng's.


----------



## beauti

*Lol I came in here to post that exact video! I'm itching to try it since I love the black castor one.*


----------



## beauti

*@OhTall1 what was the sin committed? That sounded like a compliment. I thought you were gonna say you touched her hair *


----------



## FadingDelilah

Taking a vitamin b-complex and vitamin c every day has my hair growing sooo fast  I just randomly decided to stretch a piece of my hair when I hadn't done it in about two months, and I had about 1.5 more inches than I remember!! This is big for me because my hair usually grows 1 inch every 3 months (1/3 inch a month). I was like  Funny how my hair growth speeds up when I finally learn to stop obsessing over it. I can't rush the gratification of having long hair. I look forward to it like I used to look at college. "One day..."


----------



## OhTall1

beauti said:


> *@OhTall1 what was the sin committed? That sounded like a compliment. I thought you were gonna say you touched her hair *


Her hair is pretty everyday so I felt bad for gushing over how pretty it looked just because it was straightened.


----------



## beauti

OhTall1 said:


> Her hair is pretty everyday so I felt bad for gushing over how pretty it looked just because it was straightened.


*Oh I see...yeah maybe compliment her when its curly again if you feel bad*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Trimmed about an inch and a half of hair between yesterday and this morning

I think I have frozen henna but I also have that clay henna soultanicals did.  I want to use that before it goes bad.  I’ll use it on Friday night if I’m not working Saturday and Saturday if I’m not working Sunday.  

Then the week after , I’ll be going back into a protective style. Gonna make the onion treatment the following week and do that twice a month for 6 months and see how it goes. 


I need to make an Ayurvedic spray as well for my next protective style.


----------



## LovelyRo

Braidouts are a no go! Ugh


----------



## Colocha

I was too lazy to roller set so I put in 16 twists and set those on perm rods. I actually got compliments on the resultant bun. I like my hair like this.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm refinding my love for chunky braid-outs.
> 
> Not my own, ones I see other people do on youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> I take back saying I don't like them.  Imagine these on tbl hair.  I would not know what to do with myself. I will use this post to keep me on track with using my growth aides.
> 
> @AdoraAdora24 why don't you do one so I can admire it?  You got the texture and the length! Pretty please?


Thank you for the shout out!! I will do  a braid out some day, not for me but for y'all.


I made WL today actually. I got the family to confirm it for me. I figured I was there.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shasha8685 said:


> Just realized that the top of this month marked 2 yrs natural...and last month marked 3 yrs since my last relaxer. Wow.


So you are 3 years and 1 month natural! Yay!! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhTall1 said:


> I committed a minor LHCF sin this morning.
> 
> There's a little girl, maybe 10-11 years old, who lives on my floor who has the prettiest natural APL hair.  At least once a week we get to the elevator at the same time in the morning as she heads out to the bus stop and I leave for work.  Today when I got to the elevator she was standing there with a fresh blowout, flinging and swinging her hair.  What were the first words out of my mouth?
> 
> "Your hair looks so pretty!"
> 
> 
> 
> I was immediately annoyed with myself as soon as the words left my mouth.  Then I very quickly said, "Well, your hair always looks pretty, and it looks pretty today too."
> 
> I'm sorry.  Forgive me.


I feel your pain. Good corrective though.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hey y'all I made it to WL! I asked the family and they said that I am there! I stretched my hair in Bantu knots to see it clearly. Now it's back twisted. I will take pictures soon.

My Mom said "you been there" I said "Oh" lol.

Well on to the next goal: Full WL right?


----------



## FadingDelilah

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Thank you for the shout out!! I will do  a braid out some day, not for me but for y'all.
> 
> 
> I made WL today actually. I got the family to confirm it for me. I figured I was there.



Oh my gosh! Congratulations girl. You are very blessed. And thank you for considering doing a braid out just for us 

Btw, are you thinking about growing it longer or celebrating any way?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Oh my gosh! Congratulations girl. You are very blessed. And thank you for considering doing a braid out just for us
> 
> Btw, are you thinking about growing it longer or celebrating any way?




Well, I was going to do a grand celebration for myself like eat a giant cheese stake with bacon on it (I like to pig out sometimes and a cheese stake IS a reward to me ). And/or wear my hair out the next day at work like Pow, look at me now *Chris Brown* While wearing  some big Afro centric earrings lol. No one at work has seen my hair out and i know they are dying to.

But since I made it unexpectedly I did nothing but be thankful. And I still won't be wearing it out because I like it being a secret. I will share with LHCF that's it. I thought I'd be more excited than this. World News has gotten me kinda down today. I didn't even wash my hair today!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@FadingDelilah what I will continue to do is : Wear protective styles and grow my hair untill I can wrap it around my whole body and then some. About me wearing my hair out at work was just a fantasy. I really don't want them seeing my hair so I will continue with updos only.

Am I making sense today? I am so off today. That news was a trip. I wonder if I'll sleep tonight. With that said WE NEED JESUS. The things that are coming upon the earth....

Off topic:  And here I was dancing to Formation the other day like an idiot lol. It's time to get real.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @FadingDelilah what I will continue to do is : Wear protective styles and grow my hair untill I can wrap it around my whole body and then some. About me wearing my hair out at work was just a fantasy. I really don't want them seeing my hair so I will continue with updos only.
> 
> Am I making sense today? I am so off today. That news was a trip. I wonder if I'll sleep tonight. With that said WE NEED JESUS. The things that are coming upon the earth....



Congratulations, lady!

What news?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Congratulations, lady!
> 
> What news?


Thank you!!  

World News.


----------



## Evolving78

Where can I find some pretty gold headbands? Jeweled?


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> Where can I find some pretty gold headbands? Jeweled?



I got some from Amazon and NY&Co for my wedding a few years ago. I ended up not using them, but they were pretty.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hey y'all!!  If any of you want your hair to smell perfumed all day and all night, put some silicon mix in it!! Mainly the Proteina De Perla and the Bamboo one. The scent is so... Beautiful!! (as if I can see it). I am going on the third week of not washing my  hair so this is right on time (not that my hair smelled bad).

I love this conditioner!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I cant believe I am really sitting here with WL hair . This journey wasn't even long . I had not one struggle whatsoever. I knew what my regimen was before I started my journey. Thiis was the quickest journey. *scratches head*

SO If I shaved my head bald right now, in exactly  32 months from now on October 13, 2020 I would be back WL again. Just by keeping hair in twists and keeping it hydrated. *just thinking out loud here*

I also have to include the fact that I am 5'1" tall 
My Sister is 5'5" it would probably take her exactly 3 years, not more than that.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My last trim was 10/1/17.  Next trim: 6/1/18.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

How is this  little girl supposed to sleep? Could have gotten the same results from perm rods.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So I struts my cute self (LOL sometimes cute) on down the block to the nearest Beauty Mart the other day to grab some Silicon mix. I am probably the only black woman they have seen in there buying this stuff. The Asian lady at the check out says in her broken English "wo wo natuwal, wo hay natuwal?" As she looks up at my hair piled on top of my head. I said "yes, thank you" (I'll take that as a compliment). I notice in that store that they have more hair for sale then products, ok fine. 

There were two black women in front of me buying hair. Their hair was broken off and looked burned straight. Not just straight, but burned straight. I was just being observant. I thought of THIS meme 

.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@FemmeCreole  !!!


----------



## keranikki

@FemmeCreole


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Short term goal: grow 1/2 inch in 30 days.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

UloveMegz had her hair straightened.  It looks healthy! The stylist did a good job.  Her hair actually looks relaxed. Please please please revert on wash day. She is thrilled!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shawnyblazes said:


> Trimmed about an inch and a half of hair between yesterday and this morning
> 
> I think I have frozen henna but I also have that clay henna soultanicals did.  I want to use that before it goes bad.  I’ll use it on Friday night if I’m not working Saturday and Saturday if I’m not working Sunday.
> 
> Then the week after , I’ll be going back into a protective style. Gonna make the onion treatment the following week and do that twice a month for 6 months and see how it goes.
> 
> 
> I need to make an Ayurvedic spray as well for my next protective style.


Why did you trim so much? It's that much or is it just me?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Why did you trim so much? It's that much or is it just me?


My ends needed it.  I rarely trim my hair.


----------



## FemmeCreole

shawnyblazes said:


> @FemmeCreole  !!!





keranikki said:


> @FemmeCreole


Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> I got some from Amazon and NY&Co for my wedding a few years ago. I ended up not using them, but they were pretty.


I will check those places out! Thank you!


----------



## Soaring Eagle

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Short term goal: grow 1/2 inch in 30 days.


Seems like you be growing inches in 30 days.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Soaring Eagle said:


> Seems like you be growing inches in 30 days.


Ya know? It does seem that way lol. I grow the average half. I retain growth champion style though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy Valentines Day to everyone who reads this.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

She is Adorable!  I wish She'd make more videos.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Ya know? It does seem that way lol. I grow the average half. I retain growth champion style though.


I used to think I was a steady grower. But now I’m not so sure. I don’t see my hair breaking or anything so I don’t know why I’m not further along.

I know I am little scissor happy, but even then......Sigh.. I just want more hair. LOL


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Soaring Eagle said:


> I used to think I was a steady grower. But now I’m not so sure. I don’t see my hair breaking or anything so I don’t know why I’m not further along.
> 
> I know I am little scissor happy, but even then......Sigh.. I just want more hair. LOL



You are growing steady. Just make sure to retain steady.

The ways that I know for SURE that my hair is not breaking is. I make sure it feels moist and supple ALL THE TIME. How can it break while feeling like that right?

I do protein in my conditioners every two weeks/every wash day. Just a little cap full of Keratin or Wheat.

And I seal my ends until they cant move(I'm talking really slicked ends), they will stay and wont curl on themselves resulting in more breaking/trimming.

LOL You know how you lick the end of tread in order to get it into that tiny eye of the needle? That is how I do my ends with grease.


----------



## Sosoothing

AdoraAdora24 said:


> You are growing steady. Just make sure to retain steady.
> 
> The ways that I know for SURE that my hair is not breaking is. I make sure it feels moist and supple ALL THE TIME. How can it break while feeling like that right?
> 
> I do protein in my conditioners every two weeks/every wash day. Just a little cap full of Keratin or Wheat.
> 
> And I seal my ends until they cant move(I'm talking really slicked ends), they will stay and wont curl on themselves resulting in more breaking/trimming.
> 
> LOL You know how you lick the end of tread in order to get it into that tiny eye of the needle? That is how I do my ends with grease.



What kind of keratin (brand) do you use?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

https://www.makingcosmetics.com/Keratin-Protein-Hydrolyzed_p_924.html

I ordered mine from Making Cosmetics. One small bottle lasts me so long.

I do this instead of having to change conditioners just to have a protein conditioner.

This way I can just add protein as I please, when I please if I need it...Ya'Know?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

A co-worker (Lady) said to another co-worker loudly as I past her to go to the copier machine "I am going to cut off her hair!" referring to me.  She proceeds to say "just a little bit of her hair is all I would need". She then said "I am so jealous!" I really did  not know what to say. so I said "I don't know what to say about all that, uh" We laugh. 

What is going on? No one cared one iota about my hair when it was long and relaxed, when it was flowing and curled and all that! NOW its the main attraction.


----------



## keranikki

AdoraAdora24 said:


> A co-worker (Lady) said to another co-worker loudly as I past her to go to the copier machine "I am going to cut off her hair!" referring to me.  She proceeds to say "just a little bit of her hair is all I would need". She then said "I am so jealous!" I really did  not know what to say. so I said "I don't know what to say about all that, uh" We laugh.
> 
> What is going on? No one cared one iota about my hair when it was long and relaxed, when it was flowing and curled and all that! NOW its the main attraction.



People can just be so damn silly sometimes. Le sigh.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

keranikki said:


> People can just be so damn silly sometimes. Le sigh.



Actually @keranikki I am Silly so that makes her silly bounce right off me. If that makes any sense.

She is ok, but I have to be carful when people say they want to cut my hair. This would be about the 7th or 8th time she has blurted something out about my hair since last April.

Here is another funny one: One time she was putting up the office Christmas tree and bumped her head on the corner a desk. She said "if I had your hair I wouldn't have felt a thing. I would have had cushion" or something like that.

I am not one to be offended(why should I be really) It actually tickles me.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@keranikki  BUT if she ever... EVER reaches to touch my hair. There will be an echoing sound of contact from my back hand to her wrist.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

All I can do is shake my head.  The news is heart wrenching right now


----------



## beingofserenity

Ive stopped using heat.

Just wet bunning.

Cowashing.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

AdoraAdora24 said:


> You are growing steady. Just make sure to retain steady.
> 
> The ways that I know for SURE that my hair is not breaking is. I make sure it feels moist and supple ALL THE TIME. How can it break while feeling like that right?
> 
> I do protein in my conditioners every two weeks/every wash day. Just a little cap full of Keratin or Wheat.
> 
> And I seal my ends until they cant move(I'm talking really slicked ends), they will stay and wont curl on themselves resulting in more breaking/trimming.
> 
> LOL You know how you lick the end of tread in order to get it into that tiny eye of the needle? That is how I do my ends with grease.


Yea, I’m consistent with everything you stated. I’m averaging 13.5-14 inches right now. I’m just very impatient.


----------



## keranikki

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @keranikki  BUT if she ever... EVER reaches to touch my hair. There will be an echoing sound of contact from my back hand to her wrist.



Yes I can!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Soaring Eagle said:


> Yea, I’m consistent with everything you stated. I’m averaging 13.5-14 inches right now. I’m just very impatient.


I'm impatient right along with you!  The more hair the better. I love this hair journey!


----------



## nerdography

Normally, I wash my hair on Sunday, but I'm going to get up early on Saturday and wash my hair so it can look cute when I go see Black Panther  I'm going to trim my ends too, because I can't remember the last time that I did. I'm also need to find a silicone free daily moisturizer and oil for when I break the cast on my air dried hair. I'm also looking into a diffuser. My hair dries pretty quickly, but it takes forever for the roots to dry.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm getting so many compliments on my wash and go. And this hold seems so strong that I feel I will be able to get days and days out of it.

The lady in the demo used the moisturizer from the same line under the gel. I can't believe it, but I'm thinking about getting it and trying it. It has 'cones and all sorts of ingredients I'll have to research. But the lady rated the gel a 9.5 and the moisturizer a 10. The 'cones are at the very end. The first two ingredients are water and BTMS.  It does contain a lot of other good stuff.

http://products.bronnerbros.com/product/bronner-bros-naturals-mango-butter-curl-enhancer/

These are the ingredients in the moisturizer:

Water, Behentrimonium Methosulfate & Cetyl Alcohol & Butylene Glycol, Olive (Olea Europaea) Fruit Oil, Cetearyl Alcohol, Polyquaternium-37 & Propylene Glycol, Dicaprylate/Dicaprate & PPG-1 Trideceth-6, Soybean (Glycine Soja) Oil, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Phenoxyethanol & Caprylyl Glycol & Chlorphenesin, Argan (Argania Spinosa) Kernel Oil, Mango (Mangifera Indica) Seed Butter, Coconut (Cocos Nucifera) Oil, Shea (Butyrospermum Parkii) Butter, Rosemary (Rosmarinus Officinalis) Leaf Extract, Aloe (Aloe Barbadensis) Leaf Juice, Panax Ginseng Root Extract, Dimethicone, Phenyltrimethicone, Fragrance.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My next goal: Full WL By September!  I like this hair chart the best! Glad I found it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@DeRay


----------



## DeRay

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @DeRay



Thank you!


----------



## Dayjoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Actually @keranikki I am Silly so that makes her silly bounce right off me. If that makes any sense.
> 
> She is ok, but I have to be carful when people say they want to cut my hair. This would be about the 7th or 8th time she has blurted something out about my hair since last April.
> 
> Here is another funny one: One time she was putting up the office Christmas tree and bumped her head on the corner a desk. She said "if I had your hair I wouldn't have felt a thing. I would have had cushion" or something like that.
> 
> I am not one to be offended(why should I be really) It actually tickles me.


It sounds to me like a cry for help, like she wants you to hair school her.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Dayjoy said:


> It sounds to me like a cry for help, like she wants you to hair school her.


Awww, I gave her a hair prayer once. The same prayer I prayed when I was bald (due to breakage).  She told me way back that her hair was thinning. No woman wants thinning hair . I threw her in a few prayers, but I stopped because I forget. Thank you. I also gave tips to my supervisor, because she also wanted long hair and she got it eventually.  I'm the only black women here.

I am going to continue prayer for her.


----------



## Rocky91

I am having a great hair week! I started off with a really nice and defined braidout that morphed into a soft fluffy fro just in time for black panther day at our school yesterday (a kid asked if I had bought a wig for my costume lol) and this morning I did a bun because I was in a hurry. I might do this weekly, it's very low manipulation and my hair feels so moisturized.  That almond jai butter is great!!


----------



## Rocky91

Would anyone be interested in a low manipulation challenge? I would love to chat with other ladies who are caring for their own hair and wearing it out, not really protective styling all the time. Braidouts, twistouts, sets, etc. No shade intended to protective styling, I'm just not interested in doing it all the time. Anyone?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Rocky91 said:


> Would anyone be interested in a low manipulation challenge? I would love to chat with other ladies who are caring for their own hair and wearing it out, not really protective styling all the time. Braidouts, twistouts, sets, etc. No shade intended to protective styling, I'm just not interested in doing it all the time. Anyone?


Yes I would be interested. When I break free from laziness I will be doing "out" styles. When I was relaxed I did Bantu knot outs and flexi rod sets every week. Why should my relaxed hair get all the fun?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I remember when I was addicted to flat ironing. Straightening my hair gave me such a high. Now I don't even own one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@DeRay @Poohbear


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I will go back to using my wild growth hair oil. I just watched a video about lice. HECK NO!  No lice ova here!! (She was BLACK) 


NO FEAR.

I'm sorry, that was 3c hair so I'm safe


----------



## curlyTisME

Perm rods are my new BF! I’ll stick to biweekly roller sets for a while.


----------



## Rocky91

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Yes I would be interested. When I break free from laziness I will be doing "out" styles. When I was relaxed I did Bantu knot outs and flexi rod sets every week. Why should my relaxed hair get all the fun?


Ok, I created one: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...stouts-bantu-knot-outs-rollersets-etc.831453/


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Rocky91 said:


> Ok, I created one: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...stouts-bantu-knot-outs-rollersets-etc.831453/



Thanks! I'll be participating!


----------



## DeRay

shawnyblazes said:


> @DeRay @Poohbear




Thank you!


----------



## Evolving78

Why are there so many bm that don’t know how to properly wash their hair? And most of them go to a barber? Why aren’t barbers educating their clients? They have clients come in with scalp conditions, smelly hair/scalp, lint, dryness, breakage, split ends, etc and won’t say nothing.. I only know of one that does and has a product line to help his clients create a regimen.


----------



## Britt

shortdub78 said:


> Why are there so many bm that don’t know how to properly wash their hair? And most of them go to a barber? Why aren’t barbers educating their clients? They have clients come in with scalp conditions, smelly hair/scalp, lint, dryness, breakage, split ends, etc and won’t say nothing.. I only know of one that does and has a product line to help his clients create a regimen.


Just damn nastiness!
A man has no excuse, just shampoo when you shower.


Vent/random thought.
I so look forward to being able to wash my hair more frequently when I'm done transitioning and out these braids. My hair and scalp is made for soap and water at least once a week. I'm not built for protective styles all the time, I'm doing this for a purpose, but I couldn't live in weaves and braids all the time, just feels unnatural  and _gross _ . I think so many of us would have healthier hair if we just took the time to wash and condition it instead of hiding it and looking for a magic potion. It's the #1 hair advice I give anyone who asks -- just wash and condition your hair more often. You can't wash it once a month, and then weave it and be surprised that it's dry and then apply heat to dirty hair and gel ? Wtf do you think will happen? Of course this falls on deaf ears so I don't even bother. It's just annoying when you come to be telling me about post partum shedding when your kid is 11 and think your hair is messed up from that and onset menopause?!?! Ohhh... but you wash your hair every 8 weeks, weave, over process and then ask me about hair vitamins to fix your hair woes?  ... then you dismiss my plain and simple advice and just tell me I have good hair. Ppl get on my nerves.


----------



## Sharpened

Is it sad I am waiting for a certain thread to be created? Poke @IDareT'sHair ...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> Why are there so many bm that don’t know how to properly wash their hair? And most of them go to a barber? Why aren’t barbers educating their clients? They have clients come in with scalp conditions, smelly hair/scalp, lint, dryness, breakage, split ends, etc and won’t say nothing.. I only know of one that does and has a product line to help his clients create a regimen.


Off topic, but not really:

I just wish that there were more standup BM out here.


----------



## krissyhair

Someone told me I have bundle hair as a compliment.

But really I'm insecure about my hair. Because the "bundle" that grows out of my scalp would really only be enough to make someone a nice silk closure.

These women wear 10 or 20 bundles at a time of what I have naturally. Natural curls are so underwhelming compared to curly weave sometimes.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

krissyhair said:


> Someone told me I have bundle hair as a compliment.
> 
> But really I'm insecure about my hair. Because the "bundle" that grows out of my scalp would really only be enough to make someone a nice silk closure.
> 
> These women wear 10 or 20 bundles at a time of what I have naturally.* Natural curls are so underwhelming compared to curly weave sometimes*.



I strongly disagree.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@geishagrrl24


----------



## Rocky91

I'm about to do something kinda crazy but oh well  I want to flatiron and get a trim but then I want to do a braidout for the rest of the weekend. Might do both today.


----------



## FadingDelilah

My hair has been sitting contentedly for a few weeks now. I guess what I'm using is really working. But unfortunately I still have the thinning and inflammation in my crown and I don't know what to do about it. I used some Vitamin E on my areas that were bothering me last night and it instantly soothed them, but I haven't been doing it long enough to see if it can fix things.

Fingers crossed it helps.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hey Senoritas!

Should there be a "NO Stylist" Challenge? Seeing as some of them cannot be trusted. Let us learn 100% to depend on God and the mind and hands he has given us? What do y'all think?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@ChcolatAquarius @classychic1908 @moonlightchic18 @MrsTimberlake


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I only detangled half of my head today. Laziness is a disgrace.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OK OK OK *claps hands and jog in place* I'm ready to detangle the other side. "Let's go!!"


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I only detangled half of my head today. *Laziness is a disgrace*.


I wish I could deactivate that part of my brain. Howeverrrr, it’s that same laziness that makes me 86 days past my last relaxer


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Done detangling.
Wash day tomorrow. Then on too Bantu knoting.

Got my Wild growth hair oil.

Got my grease and Shea Butter.

Am I still Lazy? You bet..


----------



## keranikki

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I will go back to using my wild growth hair oil. I just watched a video about lice. HECK NO!  No lice ova here!! (She was BLACK)
> 
> 
> NO FEAR.
> 
> *I'm sorry, that was 3c hair so I'm safe*


What does this mean Sis?  Dirty is dirty no matter your hair type.


----------



## keranikki

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Hey Senoritas!
> 
> Should there be a "NO Stylist" Challenge? Seeing as some of them cannot be trusted. Let us learn 100% to depend on God and the mind and hands he has given us? What do y'all think?



See I would....but the way my coloring skills are set up....I need my stylist.  She hasn't done me wrong yet.


----------



## Colocha

I went to see Black Panther on Friday and let me tell y'all I was so close to balding my head after that. I was in the mirror evaluating my angles. Only thing that stopped me is my face is too chubby for that.


----------



## shasha8685

I'm being lazy with my hair and I am thankful for my head wraps. I love that I can look so put together while putting forth minimal effort.

That being said, I need some more solid color head wraps. I have a lot of prints (which I love) but they can be difficult to match sometimes.


----------



## Alma Petra

shasha8685 said:


> I'm being lazy with my hair and I am thankful for my head wraps. I love that I can look so put together while putting forth minimal effort.
> 
> That being said, I need some more solid color head wraps. I have a lot of prints (which I love) but they can be difficult to match sometimes.


Can you show us some of the wraps and the way you wrap them? TIA


----------



## shasha8685

Here are just a few ways.....I have quite a few head wraps and my collection is growing!!!





Alma Petra said:


> Can you show us some of the wraps and the way you wrap them? TIA


----------



## Sosa

Every time I pre-poo with fenugreek, someone around me always comments that they smell maple syrup or pancakes . I don’t smell it, and I just pretend to be oblivious to what they are smelling.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I had a horrible hair dream. Here it goes:

I was at some festival out doors. I had very long butt length freeform locks. I while walking through the festival and crowds I wanted so badly to have loose natural hair with a strong desire to big chop. So I start chopping. When one of the freeforms was being chopped off I felt extremely sad to have to start over again on the verge of tears. As the first loc fell to the ground it was an aloe Vera leaf. Next loc an aloe Vera leaf and so on and so on. I reach up to feel my new hair. I look at my hands and MAGGOTS! I looked down in disgust and horror a pile of aloe Vera leaves with baby MAGGOTS and eggs. End of dream.

I woke up still safe in my bed relieved. The sun from my bedroom skylight blinding me. I roll over and fall back to sleep after thinking for a few minutes. I'm sleep again.


----------



## keranikki

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I had a horrible hair dream. Here it goes:
> 
> I was at some festival out doors. I had very long butt length freeform locks. I while walking through the festival and crowds I wanted so badly to have loose natural hair with a strong desire to big chop. So I start chopping. When one of the freeforms was being chopped off I felt extremely sad to have to start over again on the verge of tears. As the first loc fell to the ground it was an aloe Vera leaf. Next loc an aloe Vera leaf and so on and so on. I reach up to feel my new hair. I look at my hands and MAGGOTS! I looked down in disgust and horror a pile of aloe Vera leaves with baby MAGGOTS and eggs. End of dream.
> 
> I woke up still safe in my bed relieved. The sun from my bedroom skylight blinding me. I roll over and fall back to sleep after thinking for a few minutes. I'm sleep again.



Be wary of the people around you in the upcoming weeks.  Someone doesn't wish you well and they are starting to garner a crowd.


----------



## FadingDelilah

There have only been 2 or 3 times when I've been as tired of my hair as I am today. I've big chopped every time it got to this point but I talked myself out of it this time... somehow. Somebody switch with me please.  

My hair *loves *to just change its mind about liking products and I'm so tired of my hair feeling like crap and breaking! It's matted, thinning in parts, dry as can be and dull, dull, dull. I'm getting to the point where the texture is just irking me for so many reasons and I want to just shave it all off *again,* bleach it platinum and just rock that look for life because this hair growing thing is not working and its been years now!


----------



## keranikki

FadingDelilah said:


> There have only been 2 or 3 times when I've been as tired of my hair as I am today. I've big chopped every time it got to this point but I talked myself out of it this time... somehow. Somebody switch with me please.
> 
> My hair *loves *to just change its mind about liking products and I'm so tired of my hair feeling like crap and breaking! It's matted, thinning in parts, dry as can be and dull, dull, dull. I'm getting to the point where the texture is just irking me for so many reasons and I want to just shave it all off *again,* bleach it platinum and just rock that look for life because this hair growing thing is not working and its been years now!



I feel your pain.  My hair's temperamental attitude is the reason why I'm such a PJ.  Now I will say, since I got on the Shea butter train, my hair's attitude has been so pleasurable.  I used to use S-Curl under my Shea butter, but I had to lay off of it a bit.  My hair has a love/hate relationship with glycerin.  It has a tendency to make my hair hard and dry after a while.  I wouldn't suggest changing any of your products, but I would stop using some of them; so you can see what is causing your hair to have a temper tantrum.  Maybe you can change the order or way your products are applied.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

keranikki said:


> Be wary of the people around you in the upcoming weeks.  Someone doesn't wish you well and they are starting to garner a crowd.


Thank you. 

That's is funny because two nights ago I had a dream that I was choking a black snake and slung it hard to the ground and a cat came and ate it.

"Thou shalt tread upon the lion and adder, the young lion and the dragon shalt thou trample under feet"

I'm safe.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> There have only been 2 or 3 times when I've been as tired of my hair as I am today. I've big chopped every time it got to this point but I talked myself out of it this time... somehow. Somebody switch with me please.
> 
> My hair *loves *to just change its mind about liking products and I'm so tired of my hair feeling like crap and breaking! It's matted, thinning in parts, dry as can be and dull, dull, dull. I'm getting to the point where the texture is just irking me for so many reasons and I want to just shave it all off *again,* bleach it platinum and just rock that look for life because this hair growing thing is not working and its been years now!


Did you try Jheri juices yet? Try just a little Blue Magic too. I always talk about these proxucts I know I know . They may work for you, preferably together. Don't give in.


----------



## FadingDelilah

@AdoraAdora24

Info on aloe leaves and maggots:

Breaking off an aloe leaf is a good sign because it means that your most cherished desires and long-awaited dreams are getting ready to manifest very soon.

To see maggots in your dream represent your anxieties about death. It may also be indicative of some issue or problem that you have been rejecting and it is now "eating away" at you. You need to confront it for it is destroying your sense of harmony and balance.


keranikki said:


> I feel your pain.  My hair's temperamental attitude is the reason why I'm such a PJ.  Now I will say, since I got on the Shea butter train, my hair's attitude has been so pleasurable.  I used to use S-Curl under my Shea butter, but I had to lay off of it a bit.  My hair has a love/hate relationship with glycerin.  It has a tendency to make my hair hard and dry after a while.  I wouldn't suggest changing any of your products, but I would stop using some of them; so you can see what is causing your hair to have a temper tantrum.  Maybe you can change the order or way your products are applied.



Thanks for the kind words girl! I've tried narrowing down what my hair doesn't like and changing up the order. I've been through sooo many combinations and considered so many different things that could be causing my issues, and cut those things out with no success. No order or ingredient/class of ingredient seems to be the definite problem. It isn't my water either. Its so tough. My hair likes glycerin sometimes but like you it doesn't always work well. I've been thinking about jumping on the shea butter train for a while now but my hair is in a twa so I feel like no product like that is able to get thoroughly applied throughout my hair. So I try to use moisturizing shampoo/conditioner but I can't seem to find anything that works for long. Oil rinsing leaves my hair hard after a while so I'm out of luck it seems. Sigh... We'll figure out what our hair wants one day.


----------



## keranikki

FadingDelilah said:


> .
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words girl! I've tried narrowing down what my hair doesn't like and changing up the order. I've been through sooo many combinations and considered so many different things that could be causing my issues, and cut those things out with no success. No order or ingredient/class of ingredient seems to be the definite problem. It isn't my water either. Its so tough. My hair likes glycerin sometimes but like you it doesn't always work well. I've been thinking about jumping on the shea butter train for a while now but *my hair is in a twa so I feel like no product like that is able to get thoroughly applied throughout my hair*. So I try to use moisturizing shampoo/conditioner but I can't seem to find anything that works for long. Oil rinsing leaves my hair hard after a while so I'm out of luck it seems. Sigh... We'll figure out what our hair wants one day.



You have to whip it.  I have fine hair and I HATED Shea butter due to its heaviness, until I whipped it.  Girl......
It is everything I needed.  Whipping without adding oil makes it airy and fluffy.  Mixing it with oil makes it creamy.  I like the creamy version for my hair and the fluffy version for my body.  Come on over to the Shea Regimen thread.  You will be a unicorn in no time!


----------



## FadingDelilah

keranikki said:


> You have to whip it.  I have fine hair and I HATED Shea butter due to its heaviness, until I whipped it.  Girl......
> It is everything I needed.  Whipping without adding oil makes it airy and fluffy.  Mixing it with oil makes it creamy.  I like the creamy version for my hair and the fluffy version for my body.  Come on over to the Shea Regimen thread.  You will be a unicorn in no time!



I'll be in there soon  shoot you got my inner pj coming out.


----------



## Alma Petra

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 424945 View attachment 424947 View attachment 424949 View attachment 424951 View attachment 424953
> 
> Here are just a few ways.....I have quite a few head wraps and my collection is growing!!!


Awww this is so beautiful! So artistic! I must try to master one of the wrap styles on day. It's so elegant.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> @AdoraAdora24
> 
> Info on aloe leaves and maggots:
> 
> Breaking off an aloe leaf is a good sign because it means that your most cherished desires and long-awaited dreams are getting ready to manifest very soon.
> 
> To see maggots in your dream represent your anxieties about death. It may also be indicative of some issue or problem that you have been rejecting and it is now "eating away" at you. You need to confront it for it is destroying your sense of harmony and balance.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words girl! I've tried narrowing down what my hair doesn't like and changing up the order. I've been through sooo many combinations and considered so many different things that could be causing my issues, and cut those things out with no success. No order or ingredient/class of ingredient seems to be the definite problem. It isn't my water either. Its so tough. My hair likes glycerin sometimes but like you it doesn't always work well. I've been thinking about jumping on the shea butter train for a while now but my hair is in a twa so I feel like no product like that is able to get thoroughly applied throughout my hair. So I try to use moisturizing shampoo/conditioner but I can't seem to find anything that works for long. Oil rinsing leaves my hair hard after a while so I'm out of luck it seems. Sigh... We'll figure out what our hair wants one day.


LOL thanks for the dream interpretation!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

when you're all done washing your hair in the shower and your body and your hair IS marinating in Shea Butter. Knowing your knees, ankles and elbows are getting lushand you're relaxing on the couch with your DC heat cap and favorite pajamas on. Oooh feels so good.

I didn't know Shea butter was quite like this.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My conditioner went on so much smoother after melting some Shea Butter and added it to the DC. Wow just wow. My hair was hanging and slinging. It was heavy. My hair is always heavy with the conditioner in it. So much that I can't to twist it up on my head and get that plastic bag on it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This is how my hair is right now after DC. I am air drying. NO products on hair yet. I smell like Shea Butter still and I like it. I roll my ends up and put clamps on for weight.

Shea butter has made my night! Will explain why later.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y’all heard of the 10 minute sew in?
https://tenminutesewin.com/testimonails-review


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y’all heard of the 10 minute sew in?
> https://tenminutesewin.com/testimonails-review


I don't like it lol.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm thinking about purchasing some
BAMBOO BLOSSOM TWIST & TWIRL DEFINING BUTTERCREAM from Curl Origin.

The reviews that mentioned stiff hair, strong hold, and multi-day twist outs are tempting me.

Ingredients: Water, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Bambusa Vulgaris (Bamboo) Extract, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Butter, Crambe Abyssinica Seed Oil, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance, Raw Honey, Tea Tree Extract


----------



## Soaring Eagle

AdoraAdora24 said:


> This is how my hair is right now after DC. I am air drying. NO products on hair yet. I smell like Shea Butter still and I like it. I roll my ends up and put clamps on for weight.
> 
> Shea butter has made my night! *Will explain why later.*


Patiently waiting.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Prodigee19


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Soaring Eagle said:


> Patiently waiting.


LOL I explained it in the Shea Butter Retention thread .


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Who measure their hair at work?.....C'mon.

So I have on my favorite purple hat today. My hair under the hat is in two jumbo flat twists going back.  I went to the bathroom not to "GO" but to play "La la la la".

So I took my hat off when this overwhelmingly beautiful fragrance from my DC overtook me and it felt so soft .

So I grabed a few shed hairs for the fun of it, wrapped it up in a paper towel, took it back to my desk to measure it  .

Me:" You are so weird Adora!!"

Me: "I know, so are you"

Couldn't properly measure anyway because the rulers here are only 15" long my hairs came way past that "SON!"

"La La La La La La LA La la la"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I can't wait to go home to play in my hair.

*Off topic*
I can't wait to go home I got a nice pot of Black eyed peas, hush puppies, smoked pigs tail and rice.

*Dances*

Eta: Next to growing hair, cooking is one of my best hobbies.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I want to make some spice infused oil that will burn the hell out of my scalp. In my opinion hot sensation = growth.


----------



## Lute

For anyone who is 4 a/b/c do any of you ladies detangle dry to prepare your hair for braiding?

I'm trying to break my mothers habit on not detangling her hair when it dries because it can cause breakage and the comb acts as a scissor cutting off the ends. 

What would be the best way to prepare the hair for braiding if it gets tangled up. Or is it something that just goes with the territory.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Lute said:


> For anyone who is 4 a/b/c do any of you ladies detangle dry to prepare your hair for braiding?
> 
> I'm trying to break my mothers habit on not detangling her hair when it dries because it can cause breakage and the comb acts as a scissor cutting off the ends.
> 
> What would be the best way to prepare the hair for braiding if it gets tangled up. Or is it something that just goes with the territory.



By detangle dry do you mean with no water AND no product . . . or do you mean with product on dry hair?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Lute said:


> For anyone who is 4 a/b/c do any of you ladies detangle dry to prepare your hair for braiding?
> 
> I'm trying to break my mothers habit on not detangling her hair when it dries because it can cause breakage and the comb acts as a scissor cutting off the ends.
> 
> What would be the best way to prepare the hair for braiding if it gets tangled up. Or is it something that just goes with the territory.


I never detangle on dry hair.
Just detangle with SOMETHING moist/damp on the hair. Water, lotion, conditioner, oil, butter all accompanied with water of course. I hope this helps.


----------



## Lute

YvetteWithJoy said:


> By detangle dry do you mean with no water AND no product . . . or do you mean with product on dry hair?



No product whats so ever. She just takes a comb this type* (I posted the type of comb she uses)* and combs through dry without no product. I told her to stop doing that cause she causing her hair to break off. Only detangle when your hair is wet with product and it should be detangled enough to allow you to braid your hair.

Because she's detangling with a comb, her hair is about 4-5 inches long -_-  It's not even shoulder length. Its sad when I see her hair. 


@AdoraAdora24   Do you detangle before you wash your hair or you actually detangle after you hair is dry and then add in the product to detangle you hair?


For me I used to detangle before hoping in the shower. I don't detangle aftermy hair dries. However its not enough for hair braiders cause they feel that they should be able to pass a comb through the hair so easily.  I avoid them because of this.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Lute said:


> No product whats so ever. She just takes a comb this type* (I posted the type of comb she uses)* and combs through dry without no product. I told her to stop doing that cause she causing her hair to break off. Only detangle when your hair is wet with product and it should be detangled enough to allow you to braid your hair.
> 
> Because she's detangling with a comb, her hair is about 4-5 inches long -_-  It's not even shoulder length. Its sad when I see her hair.
> 
> 
> @AdoraAdora24   Do you detangle before you wash your hair or you actually detangle after you hair is dry and then add in the product to detangle you hair?
> 
> 
> For me I used to detangle before hoping in the shower. I don't detangle aftermy hair dries. However its not enough for hair braiders cause they feel that they should be able to pass a comb through the hair so easily.  I avoid them because of this.


I absolutely detangle fully before the shower. I put my hair in ten twists after detangling. I always wash my hair in twists with clips on the ends.

I am positive that a braider would not be able to glide a comb through my hair either or any other type 4 head. 

*country accent* Our hair don't take too kindly to objects "passing" through it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Lute said:


> No product whats so ever. She just takes a comb this type* (I posted the type of comb she uses)* and combs through dry without no product. I told her to stop doing that cause she causing her hair to break off. Only detangle when your hair is wet with product and it should be detangled enough to allow you to braid your hair.
> 
> Because she's detangling with a comb, her hair is about 4-5 inches long -_-  It's not even shoulder length. Its sad when I see her hair.
> 
> 
> @AdoraAdora24   Do you detangle before you wash your hair or you actually detangle after you hair is dry and then add in the product to detangle you hair?
> 
> 
> For me I used to detangle before hoping in the shower. I don't detangle aftermy hair dries. However its not enough for hair braiders cause they feel that they should be able to pass a comb through the hair so easily.  I avoid them because of this.



Wow.

I can't comb my dry hair.

I can finger detangle my dry hair fully, with no product, but it can lead to a little breakage at my ends. It's MUCH better if I add a severely slippery product and then spritz the product with water, and THEN detangle.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@clairdelune


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I am like 50-11 steps closer to MASTERING the wash and go than I was a month ago, and I owe it all to the video below.

And . . . as a result, I am falling in love with my hair.


----------



## Cattypus1

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I am like 50-11 steps closer to MASTERING the wash and go than I was a month ago, and I owe it all to the video below.
> 
> And . . . as a result, I am falling in love with my hair.


Yes, me too!  I’m going to watch this video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daina

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y’all heard of the 10 minute sew in?
> https://tenminutesewin.com/testimonails-review



Just curious why the kinky hair costs more? Is that normally the case for weave? My weave knowledge is limited but it struck me as interesting when I looked at the sight.


----------



## Daina

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I am like 50-11 steps closer to MASTERING the wash and go than I was a month ago, and I owe it all to the video below.
> 
> And . . . as a result, I am falling in love with my hair.



I liked this video as well and as soon as it warms up consistently here on the East coast I am going to try her tips.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Daina said:


> Just curious why the kinky hair costs more? Is that normally the case for weave? My weave knowledge is limited but it struck me as interesting when I looked at the sight.


Girl, idk 
I guess it could be because kinky hair is fragile and more prone to breakage?  Also, possibly because if it’s “virgin” hair it’s a lot harder to come by.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Cattypus1 said:


> Yes, me too!  I’m going to watch this video. Thanks for sharing.





Daina said:


> I liked this video as well and as soon as it warms up consistently here on the East coast I am going to try her tips.



I can't believe how easy it is now to create a compliment-eliciting wash and go!

One major thing I was doing wrong before: Touching my hair before it was fully dry.

I would let it dry a little, then get the diffuser and start pulling hair down by the ends to stretch it while diffusing. That was disturbing curl definition AND the shape of my hair, not to mention creating significant frizz.

Now I just let the hair dry untouched. Once fully dry with no/low frizz and all that pretty curl definition, then I do as she advised and stretch my hair using the tension method.



I don't know WHY I'm so shocked that's possible! I get major elongation with that. MAJOR.

Another thing:
I learned that I need a non-flaking gel on soaking wet hair with NOTHING applied under the gel. I can get away with this if I have conditioned with DevaCurl Decadence One Condition and left a little bit of it in after rinse out. For some reason, this conditioner gives me curl definition.

I'm going to go back and revisit all of my gels to see if any of them are awesome and I just didn't know it. Off the top of my head, I need to revisit and assess:

Kinky Curly Curling Custard
Curl Crush Around the Way Gel by Curl Prep
Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curly Magic
I already reassessed Camille Rose Naturals gel. On my hair, it just doesn't provide hold for some reason.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Daina said:


> Just curious why the kinky hair costs more? Is that normally the case for weave? My weave knowledge is limited but it struck me as interesting when I looked at the sight.


I personally think it’s supply and demand.


----------



## vevster

The Hair Rules YouTube site is giving me great styling tips!! 

Plus, my latest styling combo looks great. SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie with the matching mousse on top!


----------



## krissyhair

I've been indoors since Christmas studying for the bar exam, and it's next week Tuesday and Wednesday. It's my first time taking it. Hopefully the last time. 

I wore a curl former set once during this period, but mostly my hair has been in buns. I forget to wash because I forget what day of the week it is. 

I want to treat myself after. I think I should buy the studio techillo tension rollers and flat iron my hair. No product haul though, I don't really need it. 

It haven't retained length because I trimmed about 1 inch off. But with my trimmed ends I should be retaining soon. 

Also been on a skincare journey these 2 months.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

krissyhair said:


> I've been indoors since Christmas studying for the bar exam, and it's next week Tuesday and Wednesday. It's my first time taking it. Hopefully the last time.
> 
> I wore a curl former set once during this period, but mostly my hair has been in buns. I forget to wash because I forget what day of the week it is.
> 
> I want to treat myself after. I think I should buy the studio techillo tension rollers and flat iron my hair. No product haul though, I don't really need it.
> 
> It haven't retained length because I trimmed about 1 inch off. But with my trimmed ends I should be retaining soon.
> 
> Also been on a skincare journey these 2 months.



Good luck on the bar exam!


----------



## vevster

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I can't believe how easy it is now to create a compliment-eliciting wash and go!
> 
> One major thing I was doing wrong before: Touching my hair before it was fully dry.
> 
> I would let it dry a little, then get the diffuser and start pulling hair down by the ends to stretch it while diffusing. That was disturbing curl definition AND the shape of my hair, not to mention creating significant frizz.
> 
> Now I just let the hair dry untouched. Once fully dry with no/low frizz and all that pretty curl definition, then I do as she advised and stretch my hair using the tension method.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know WHY I'm so shocked that's possible! I get major elongation with that. MAJOR.
> 
> Another thing:
> I learned that I need a non-flaking gel on soaking wet hair with NOTHING applied under the gel. I can get away with this if I have conditioned with DevaCurl Decadence One Condition and left a little bit of it in after rinse out. For some reason, this conditioner gives me curl definition.
> 
> I'm going to go back and revisit all of my gels to see if any of them are awesome and I just didn't know it. Off the top of my head, I need to revisit and assess:
> 
> Kinky Curly Curling Custard
> Curl Crush Around the Way Gel by Curl Prep
> Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curly Magic
> I already reassessed Camille Rose Naturals gel. On my hair, it just doesn't provide hold for some reason.



What I did was use long metal clamps strategically placed to hold my hair down then I go under the dryer.  When I'm ready to style, I do the tension method (if that is using a blow dryer with the concentrator nozzle) pulling the hair and blowing the roots.....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

vevster said:


> What I did was use long metal clamps strategically placed to hold my hair down then I go under the dryer.  When I'm ready to style, I do the tension method (if that is using a blow dryer with the concentrator nozzle) pulling the hair and blowing the roots.....



TFS! I might try this.

Is there a picture (internet or personal) of the clips you use that you can share?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I just want to share my not so neat tuck & roll today. Its extremely moisturized and protected. I usually re-moisturize every 5-6 days and even then I really don't need to.

This is what I was taught to be a "protective style". The hair feels extremely soft, like a cushion for my hand.


----------



## vevster

YvetteWithJoy said:


> TFS! I might try this.
> 
> Is there a picture (internet or personal) of the clips you use that you can share?



I have these type  really cheap

https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...?spm=a2700.7724857/A.main07.64.46767d17xjkn0W


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

vevster said:


> I have these type  really cheap
> 
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...?spm=a2700.7724857/A.main07.64.46767d17xjkn0W



Thanks, lady! I can get these! I might get rubber or plastic ones since I'll be getting under the dryer.

I'll play with it and see what happens. 

Do you place them on your hair horizontally or vertically?


----------



## vevster

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, lady! I can get these! I might get rubber or plastic ones since I'll be getting under the dryer.
> 
> I'll play with it and see what happens.
> 
> Do you place them on your hair horizontally or vertically?



Because my hooded dryer blows are in a circle I put them horiz in the back and angled based on the way I want my hair to lay.
I did this the night before and I'm so happy I did!  I was washing my hair in the morning before work!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I want to try some updos I've seen, but I am not motivated! Time to forget about hair for a little while. That always brings my interest back.


----------



## Sharpened

Another weird milestone: parts of my hair getting caught under my armpits in the shower.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I Want to do my hair like THIS!!!! Is there a way I can get my hair red like this without dying it??!! I may try a spray on color!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@xquisitduchess @prettynatural


----------



## krissyhair

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Good luck on the bar exam!


Thank you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Another weird milestone: parts of my hair getting caught under my armpits in the shower.



Oh, that is noteworthy!  I would be kind of feeling myself.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Why is it so warm today!!? My scalp is/was warm. I had to take off my hat this morning, good thing I keeps me some bobby pins at work to do a style (not really a style) on the fly! Hence the pix from this morning.  Time to drink more water.


----------



## imaginary

Hair feels so dry, but I'm down with the flu and it doesn't look like anything is happening to it for the next week or so...


----------



## Sharpened

imaginary said:


> Hair feels so dry, but I'm down with the flu and it doesn't look like anything is happening to it for the next week or so...


eeeee! Feel better soon.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I still regret not making the choice to take care of my hair sooner.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

What happened to "Hair of the month"?


----------



## GGsKin

I wish I bought all black Good Hai.r Day hair pins. The black ones have so much give. These brown ones ain't ish. They are so brittle, every single one I've reached for one has snapped on first use. Urgh! 

I'm feeling this Shea butter mix I've just whipped up.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I have yet to see a black woman on a shampoo commercial.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Think I'll try a ginger/cinnamon oil treatment twice a month. I will make the oil at home by infusing. It should be delightfully hot on my scalp  I may use some castor oil as the base oil for extra benefits. Also considering ditching headscarves and starting to wear box braids since growing out this twa is taking a long time and I'm tired of having no hair. Lol.


----------



## Cattypus1

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I can't believe how easy it is now to create a compliment-eliciting wash and go!
> 
> One major thing I was doing wrong before: Touching my hair before it was fully dry.
> 
> I would let it dry a little, then get the diffuser and start pulling hair down by the ends to stretch it while diffusing. That was disturbing curl definition AND the shape of my hair, not to mention creating significant frizz.
> 
> Now I just let the hair dry untouched. Once fully dry with no/low frizz and all that pretty curl definition, then I do as she advised and stretch my hair using the tension method.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know WHY I'm so shocked that's possible! I get major elongation with that. MAJOR.
> 
> Another thing:
> I learned that I need a non-flaking gel on soaking wet hair with NOTHING applied under the gel. I can get away with this if I have conditioned with DevaCurl Decadence One Condition and left a little bit of it in after rinse out. For some reason, this conditioner gives me curl definition.
> 
> I'm going to go back and revisit all of my gels to see if any of them are awesome and I just didn't know it. Off the top of my head, I need to revisit and assess:
> 
> Kinky Curly Curling Custard
> Curl Crush Around the Way Gel by Curl Prep
> Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curly Magic
> I already reassessed Camille Rose Naturals gel. On my hair, it just doesn't provide hold for some reason.


I have fallen in love with MC 24k gel but I never considered that I might need to eliminate the leave in for an even better result. Thanks for that...tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@prettynatural @xquisitduchess


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Cattypus1 said:


> I have fallen in love with MC 24k gel but I never considered that I might need to eliminate the leave in for an even better result. Thanks for that...tomorrow.



Well, your mileage may vary. Using a leave in might be best for your hair, it just depends.

I look forward to hearing which works better for you: leave in versus no leave in.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

It errrks me when the words ‘breakage’ and ‘shedding’ are used interchangeably.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am going to start making hair accessories again. I have beads and wire galore why am I not using them?!!


----------



## prettynatural

shawnyblazes said:


> @prettynatural @xquisitduchess


Thank you!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hello Senoritas!

I think I may start making these. I will try to make them where they wont snag on my  hair like before. Theses ones have the be the easiest to make.


----------



## Rocky91

Lute said:


> For anyone who is 4 a/b/c do any of you ladies detangle dry to prepare your hair for braiding?
> 
> I'm trying to break my mothers habit on not detangling her hair when it dries because it can cause breakage and the comb acts as a scissor cutting off the ends.
> 
> What would be the best way to prepare the hair for braiding if it gets tangled up. Or is it something that just goes with the territory.


@Lute I know I'm late, but as someone who did a little braiding on the side and gets my hair braided, my first preference is a tension blowdry after a nice moisturizing DC. I like the hair as stretched as possible and completely tangle-free because it makes the braiding process much easier for the client.

If she prefers to avoid heat, have her detangle in the shower and braid it up in four sections. air dry just a little bit, apply a leave in and a butter and band the hair like this:
Let it dry overnight, and then GENTLY brush through with a denman brush using just a little more butter or even a grease . It will basically look like a blowout without the heat.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I do not like this. It seems wrong on some levels too


----------



## Britt

I Am So Blessed said:


> I do not like this. It seems wrong on some levels too


It's a little too extra for my taste but baby girl has a beautiful head of hair. Enough hair to do pretty styles with and not need anything too extra.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Britt said:


> It's a little too extra for my taste but baby girl has a beautiful head of hair. Enough hair to do pretty styles with and not need anything too extra.


Yes, to much. She is beautiful and has enough/a lot of hair already.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I did not try this roll & tuck yet. I think will try it after I make a hair pin tonight.


----------



## Napp

I cut all of my relaxed hair off and I will get it shaped and tapered in the back soon. I plan on keeping it short and wearing wigs to get my straight hair and color fix


----------



## CocoGlow

AbsyBlvd said:


> I wish I bought all black Good Hai.r Day hair pins. The black ones have so much give. These brown ones ain't ish. They are so brittle, every single one I've reached for one has snapped on first use. Urgh!
> 
> I'm feeling this Shea butter mix I've just whipped up.



Hey Sis, are your Black pins older than your Brown ones by chance? I ask because your post prompted me to search on Amazon for reviews and it seems that based on the newest reviews, the company is now using a cheaper more brittle plastic which tends to break very easily 

I purchased these pins years ago in black and still have 4 left. I don't recall them ever breaking on me  - my only issue with them was that the plastic seemed to peel a little over time but the pins were still usable. I was interested in purchasing more of these pins in black, but not anymore since the quality seems to have gone way down over the years


----------



## Cattypus1

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Well, your mileage may vary. Using a leave in might be best for your hair, it just depends.
> 
> I look forward to hearing which works better for you: leave in versus no leave in.


LOL @ mileage may vary...No leave in it is!  It is just not necessary for my WNG.


----------



## GGsKin

CocoGlow said:


> Hey Sis, are your Black pins older than your Brown ones by chance? I ask because your post prompted me to search on Amazon for reviews and it seems that based on the newest reviews, the company is now using a cheaper more brittle plastic which tends to break very easily
> 
> I purchased these pins years ago in black and still have 4 left. I don't recall them ever breaking on me  - my only issue with them was that the plastic seemed to peel a little over time but the pins were still usable. I was interested in purchasing more of these pins in black, but not anymore since the quality seems to have gone way down over the years



Thank you for this! I'm not kidding about every single 'new' one breaking on entry or exit. Save your coins, please. I have half a pin stuck in my hair right now. I was beginning to think they'd gone 'bad'. I have old black as well as new black, brown and clear. I bought them all years ago and just knew that as long as I didn't lose them, they would last for life. Excluding the 'older' black pins, they are practically useless now.


----------



## CocoGlow

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you for this! I'm not kidding about every single 'new' one breaking on entry or exit. Save your coins, please. I have half a pin stuck in my hair right now. I was beginning to think they'd gone 'bad'. I have old black as well as new black, brown and clear. I bought them all years ago and just knew that as long as I didn't lose them, they would last for life. Excluding the 'older' black pins, they are practically useless now.



Wow that's ridiculous!!! I knew it! Why do these companies always have to mess up a good thing? Yeah they may save some money by using cheaper plastic now, but in the long run they will lose it all and go bankrupt once the word spreads that their product is now useless! 

I'm so glad you posted about this because I was sure enough planning on ordering some more to add to my stash ... but NOPE not happening! I guess I'll have to hold on to my 4 OLD ones and pray I don't lose any. I hope you can get the broken piece out of your hair without incurring any damage sis


----------



## GGsKin

CocoGlow said:


> Wow that's ridiculous!!! I knew it! Why do these companies always have to mess up a good thing? Yeah they may save some money by using cheaper plastic now, but in the long run they will lose it all and go bankrupt once the word spreads that their product is now useless!
> 
> I'm so glad you posted about this because I was sure enough planning on ordering some more to add to my stash ... but NOPE not happening! I guess I'll have to hold on to my 4 OLD ones and pray I don't lose any. I hope you can get the broken piece out of your hair without incurring any damage sis



Yep, hold onto those 4 pins tight. I just 'sealed' my hair with some Shea butter and took the opportunity to remove the broken pin and rebraid the back. It's a shame. Where is the quality? People really know how to lose customers.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hey Senoritas!!!

Ok so you know that earlier I said that wanted to make a hair accessorie...well I made one and it holds all of my hair at once. Tell me what you think. If you think it's ugly say so lol I am not one to get offended easily .


----------



## GGsKin

I Am So Blessed said:


> Hey Senoritas!!!
> 
> Ok so you know that earlier I said that wanted to make a hair accessorie...well I made one and it holds all of my hair at once. Tell me what you think. If you think it's ugly say so lol I am not one to get offended easily .



I wanna see it in your hair before I judge


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I tried to post the rest of the pics, but I have an error message, great.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

AbsyBlvd said:


> I wanna see it in your hair before I judge


That's is exactly what I was trying to do lol.


----------



## SuchaLady

I miss Wetline. My hair looks ridiculous


----------



## I Am So Blessed

AbsyBlvd said:


> I wanna see it in your hair before I judge


These pics just don't want to upload. I had better pictures with a much neater French roll, but since I could not get those to upload I had to do a messy roll so you'd get the idea. I plan on making more pins.

Just imagine my hair neater.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I changed my screen name by the way.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Yay its Fridays (Get down)

!!!!!

I can't wait to go home fix me a plate of spaghetti and homemade beat balls (that I poured my heart into making).

Gonna make me some more hair barrettes while watching the Golden Girls . That's how my Friday night's looking.


----------



## keranikki

I Am So Blessed said:


> These pics just don't want to upload. I had better pictures with a much neater French roll, but since I could not get those to upload I had to do a messy roll so you'd get the idea. I plan on making more pins.
> 
> Just imagine my hair neater.



It’s cute, I just think it should be bigger. You’re hair is so thick, that it seems to overtake the pin.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

keranikki said:


> It’s cute, I just think it should be bigger. You’re hair is so thick, that it seems to overtake the pin.


 Thanks! the size of my hair overtakes everything.

_Thank youTip # 1: Make them bigger. Got it. I will apply this good advice tonight! _


----------



## Chrismiss

Was setting my hair last night and about 50% through my head I realized I hadn't used any product except water. Ugh! Used product on the rest and there wasn't a huge difference, lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Napp said:


> *I cut all of my relaxed hair off* and I will get it shaped and tapered in the back soon. I plan on keeping it short and wearing wigs to get my straight hair and color fix


Congratulations!


----------



## FadingDelilah

Angela Bassett's locs in Black Panther had me drooling. I wasn't even paying attention during her scenes, lol. The contrast of the color against her dark skin is what dreams are made of.  Can I look like that at 59 plz?

Silver locs are made for brown women.


----------



## Napp

SuchaLady said:


> I miss Wetline. My hair looks ridiculous



They have other xtreme gels available on ebay.  I wonder if they mimic the original or are even better


----------



## Sosoothing

Hair wash day was yesterday. I still don't feel like washing it today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## curlyTisME

I need to get my act together. I’ve been neglecting my hair and that’s not my style at all. I’m ready for consistent warm weather so I can WNG daily.


----------



## demlew

SuchaLady said:


> I miss Wetline. My hair looks ridiculous



I have a 35oz tub of the old formula if u’d like to buy it for shipping only. I only used it once.


----------



## Sharpened

My hair and skin are loving the humidity right now. Winter, be gone!


----------



## Rocky91

I'm traveling and really didn't bring any hair products. Sooo this rosewater spritz that I use in my skin care routine is going in my hair to rebraid for a little more definition for an event tomorrow. And it feels great! I might have to keep doing this!


----------



## Alma Petra

demlew said:


> I have a 35oz tub of the old formula if u’d like to buy it for shipping only. I only used it once.


Doesn't anybody else have a huge tub of Wet Line that they want to donate?


----------



## Evolving78

FadingDelilah said:


> So happy I finally have a lead on my scalp inflammation and hair loss!!! Ahhh I'm so excited! I think my magnesium pill is dosed too high. So I will stop taking my magnesium pill for a month to see what happens.
> 
> Now even though my hair's moodiness had me all the way done earlier I feel rejuvenated. I will be so thankful if this could all just be over and I can start recovering.
> 
> I might even shave my head again, lol...


Shave your head you say?... lol I won’t push you off of the ledge, but I’m down here enjoying my hair and not worrying anymore! Lol


----------



## Desert Skye

Maybe tmi I just have to express myself.

It’s been a week and a half since I washed my hair due to terrible morning sickness. Just could not deal with my hair. Left it in a messy bun all this tine.

Took my hair down to find back of my head was all matted and dry. Oh and so ITCHY! Doesn’t help I been dehydrated since I could not hold liquids down. It showing in my hair for real.  Finally giving my hair the TLC it needs and I am feeling so much better.  Sitting with d/c on.

I am starting to feel human again


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

SpeechieGirl said:


> Maybe tmi I just have to express myself.
> 
> It’s been a week and a half since I washed my hair due to terrible morning sickness. Just could not deal with my hair. Left it in a messy bun all this tine.
> 
> Took my hair down to find back of my head was all matted and dry. Oh and so ITCHY! Doesn’t help I been dehydrated since I could not hold liquids down. It showing in my hair for real.  Finally giving my hair the TLC it needs and I am feeling so much better.  Sitting with d/c on.
> 
> I am starting to feel human again





Hugs. We understand. Congratulations on the little one to come. So glad you are feeling good!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I really need to get a better twisting cream. The reviews suggest I would like Curl Origin's. But if I order it, it wouldn't make sense not to get their DC that I think has a high chance of really working, due to its different ingredients.

However, I can't justify bringing any DC into this house. So I'm trapped in a feedback loop of not being able to purchase the twisting cream. *sniffle*


----------



## Nightingale

SpeechieGirl said:


> Maybe tmi I just have to express myself.
> 
> It’s been a week and a half since I washed my hair due to terrible morning sickness. Just could not deal with my hair. Left it in a messy bun all this tine.
> 
> Took my hair down to find back of my head was all matted and dry. Oh and so ITCHY! Doesn’t help I been dehydrated since I could not hold liquids down. It showing in my hair for real.  Finally giving my hair the TLC it needs and I am feeling so much better.  Sitting with d/c on.
> 
> I am starting to feel human again



Hi pregnancy buddy! How far along are you? I’m at wk 16.


----------



## Desert Skye

Nightingale said:


> Hi pregnancy buddy! How far along are you? I’m at wk 16.


Hi I think I am around 6 or 7 weeks. My first OBGyn apppintment is March 5th. I am going to ask for something for this morning sickness it’s taking over my life. I had to cut back work and everything.

Yay 16 weeks for you! I pray your pregnancy is pleasant and happy!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Kmonae @Nix08 @Ro Me


----------



## Nightingale

SpeechieGirl said:


> Hi I think I am around 6 or 7 weeks. My first OBGyn apppintment is March 5th. I am going to ask for something for this morning sickness it’s taking over my life. I had to cut back work and everything.
> 
> Yay 16 weeks for you! I pray your pregnancy is pleasant and happy!



I’m sure your OB will be able to give you something since your morning sickness is so extreme, you just have to push through until the 5th. 

Congratulations and I hope to see you in the pregnancy forum.


----------



## keranikki

I learned this morning (while detangling) that I have been taking advantage of the fact that my hair is fine and medium density, which may cause a setback if I’m not careful. I need to ensure that I do a full detangling session every wash day and when I cowash. I had the wonderful task of separating shed hairs that formed knots in my crown. Thankfully, I didn’t lose any hair or have the need to cut the knots out. Lesson learned.


----------



## LovelyRo

I just priced a $100 wash and go.  There was also a wash and go that included a cut and walk through styling for $300... These stylists are nuts!


----------



## keranikki

LovelyRo said:


> I just priced a $100 wash and go.  There was also a wash and go that included a cut and walk through styling for $300... These stylists are nuts!



The devil is alive and thriving! They have lost their minds! What kind of unicorn tears and angels breath are they using?


----------



## LovelyRo

keranikki said:


> The devil is alive and thriving! They have lost their minds! *What kind of unicorn tears and angels breath are they using?*



Man seriously! This hair better magically do itself for the next 3 months at least!


----------



## krissyhair

I  drank too much caffeine today I'm dying!

I had my normal coffee this morning.

Plus yesterday, went to the movie theater. A coke was $5. That's way too expensive for 1 drink, so I took a free refill home, put it in the fridge and drank it today as well.


----------



## FadingDelilah

When your family member says they will pick up something for you from the store that was meant for your hair when they go but they come home empty handed


----------



## curlyTisME

I hope I can make this WNG last until atleast Wednesday. I plan to cowash, DC and redo it then.


----------



## keranikki

Mane Choice Biotin Gel does not mix with any of my leave-in products. I love the way the product can be distributed through my hair, but I’m a Shea butter girl . I refuse to go through life without it. Le sigh


----------



## Napp

Im so glad I cut my hair. I never thought I would look so stinking cute with only 2 inches of hair. It really suits me.

Not only that, I also feel more confident. I feel like my opinion matters and I'm going to let it be known. The people who were bullying me have been put in their place. I feel so empowered. Its not just the hair cut but other things that have been going on too. I need to make an update thread.


----------



## Evolving78

LovelyRo said:


> I just priced a $100 wash and go.  There was also a wash and go that included a cut and walk through styling for $300... These stylists are nuts!


Yeah I’m good at the barber shop my $20 hair cut will do me just fine! Lol


----------



## Sharpened

Milestone alert: I can reach back and grab an inch of my V. I hope that means I am finally touching BSL.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Looking at this twist out, I'm tempted to gel it --- dry -- and see what happens.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> Milestone alert: I can reach back and grab an inch of my V. I hope that means I am finally touching BSL.



Wow!  Nice growth!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> My hair and skin are loving the humidity right now. Winter, be gone!


Wow that's awesome. I am the opposite. I feel also worn down in humidity.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@nybeat26 @priceless2608 @THicknLong


----------



## imaginary

March feels like the month to get my life in order. Starting with my hair. I was gonna put in crochet braids, but I may just hold off. Try to get in more treatments...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_"Good better best, never let it rest till your good is better and your better is best"_

Remember learning this in school? I do...

I will apply it tonight when making my hair jewelry.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m gonna miss my wigs when it gets too warm to wear them. The left side growing like crazy . Don’t judge me y’all, those my wig braids. I braid it up to go under my wigs


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hey cousin, I seen that luscious head of hair at the 95th Walgreens. You go girl!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_Remember you  are blessed by the Best, don't take the devil's mess, Give God your best and let him handle the rest.  Remember It is only a test and with God you're promised much success. _
_
Don't quit._


----------



## LavenderMint

After hearing about them for a while, I did my first ever oil rinse this weekend. 
The few remaining tangles melted away and the last few shed hairs slid away.
I need to check out that oils, butters, pomades thread.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

On my last wash day I undid all of my twists and washed all of my hair at once in the shower for the first time in a long time. I had been recycling 13 parts, and only handling each section one at a time.Seeing my hair all down at the same time made me see my growth much better. My hair is doing very well; I am pleased.

It was also the first time in a long time that I washed my hair in the shower. I typically wash section by section in the sink because it gives me more control. The shower got a lot of my shed hairs out that finger detangling alone would not have gotten. I think I'll be using the shower for those rare full detangling sessions.

She is now back in 8 twists, instead of 13. I think I will stick to 8 for the time being. I will continue to handle my hair section at a time (and never rejoining) until the end of the year.


----------



## imaginary

Shampooing with warm water really does get my hair cleaner faster, which duh, I should have figured this.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_





When you try to do a big bun, but your hair won't separate well so you just leave it alone and put on a hat._


_You know you have to go to work, but you in the mirror with big long hair like_











_But deep down you're thanking God that you get to have this issue._




Twists + Hat = keep it moving.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This will be one of my Spring/Summer hairstyles.  Hopefully I will be able to leave it in for a week at a time and re-do it on weekends.


----------



## Angel1881

Pretty! Is there a tutorial for that syle?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@reggierisk @sissimpson @thatscuteright


----------



## LovelyRo

Today’s flat twist out had potential... too bad it was still wet when I unraveled it.  I just retwisted my hair. I hope it’s better tomorrow.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Shea Moisture has a new strong hold gel in the manuka honey line.

And I think I saw one in another line.

The rate of new product release. Phew!


----------



## LavenderMint

@YvetteWithJoy were you the one who dropped info about OrganiGrow? 
Their stuff looks intriguing but there’s not a lot of independent reviews.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

When you go on YouTube and see that every other natural hair video involves the use of at least one Shea Moisure product. I thought y’all cancelled them?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Soaring Eagle said:


> When you go on YouTube and see that every other natural hair video involves the use of at least one Shea Moisure product. I thought y’all cancelled them?



Shea Moisture stylers, leave-ins, etc. aren't that great on my hair, and I cancelled them for a super duper long time despite the fact that it meant the loss of 2 holy grail products: 2 of their masks.

After talking in person and over email with the CEO and/or VP and hearing the apology and how they are trying to fix things, I fiiiiiiiiiiiiinally rebought my HG masks and wash day is a breeze again.

Some people will never repurchase SM. I understand, because you couldn't have told me a year ago that I would EVER be buying their masks again.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MeaWea said:


> @YvetteWithJoy were you the one who dropped info about OrganiGrow?
> Their stuff looks intriguing but there’s not a lot of independent reviews.



I think I mentioned that I was interested because someone else mentioned the brand. I have never used anything from that brand. I saw the prices, looked into the ingredients, and have opted out.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Angel1881 said:


> Pretty! Is there a tutorial for that syle?


Found it, Here you are.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Soaring Eagle said:


> When you go on YouTube and see that every other natural hair video involves the use of at least one Shea Moisure product. I thought y’all cancelled them?


I know right lol.


----------



## vevster

My love affair with Mielle’s moisture milk continues. I tried using the CR Curlaide Moisture butter but it didn’t moisturize the same.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Seriously?  ever....


_Low down Weaves try to MAKE a person depend on them forever by ruining any chance of having hair of your own._


----------



## LavenderMint

MeaWea said:


> @YvetteWithJoy were you the one who dropped info about OrganiGrow?
> Their stuff looks intriguing but there’s not a lot of independent reviews.


So, I ended up emailing them because there’s just not enough detail in the ingredients lists and coconut oil is a no for my hair, scalp and skin. 
Basically, they said I shouldn’t use the hipo products. 
Oh well. Their customer service was fast, at least.


----------



## LovelyRo

I Am So Blessed said:


> Seriously?  ever....
> 
> 
> _Low down Weaves try to MAKE a person depend on them forever by ruining any chance of having hair of your own._



Umn ugh... did she go to the dermatologist? I had to stop watching.


----------



## Evolving78

Well I’m allergic to tree nuts.. how am I suppose to live? What am I gonna do with all of these products? I can’t eat or use anything with tree nuts.  My body just turned against me. I’m about to turn 40 and everything is going wacko! Everything has tree nuts in them! How do people handle this? No coconut , almond, shea, etc..  I cant eat the stuff, can’t use it on my skin...


----------



## LovelyRo

shortdub78 said:


> Well I’m allergic to tree nuts.. how am I suppose to live? What am I gonna do with all of these products? I can’t eat or use anything with tree nuts.  My body just turned against me. I’m about to turn 40 and everything is going wacko! Everything has tree nuts in them! How do people handle this? No coconut , almond, shea, etc..  I cant eat the stuff, can’t use it on my skin...



Is this the cause of your scalp issues?


----------



## Evolving78

LovelyRo said:


> Is this the cause of your scalp issues!


Yes! Lol I have fine red bumps on my scalp that I really couldn’t see. And I didn’t think anything was wrong with what I was using, since I have been using this stuff for a long time. But now I have been breaking out in hives on and off, and I have eczema, so it’s just making things worse.  I have been drinking almond milk, eating it with my cereal, my body wash, lotion, scrub, and butter have almonds in it. My shampoo and conditioner has almonds in it.  Every time I would use those products, my scalp would become irritated and itchy.  I thought if I used just some shea butter out of the shower i would be fine, but it would just make things worse. I also thought I was throat was just acting weird. Well it was starting to close up on me! I have a rash on my hands, face, neck, legs, scalp and my arms.  Went to the doctor, so getting it under control now. What am I gonna do? How do people deal with this stuff?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LovelyRo said:


> Umn ugh... did she go to the dermatologist? I had to stop watching.


I started to say yes, but now I don't really recall. She did say that many/multiple strands are growing out of one big follicle in the crown eww.


----------



## LovelyRo

I Am So Blessed said:


> I started to say yes, but now I don't really recall. She did say that many/multiple strands are growing out of one big follicle in the crown eww.


 
Yes... that’s about when I closed out of YouTube! Yuck!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LovelyRo said:


> Yes... that’s about when I closed out of YouTube! Yuck!


I know, Makes me itch. I had no idea that follicles could merge like that.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LovelyRo said:


> Umn ugh... did she go to the dermatologist? I had to stop watching.



I wasn't able to start.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

shortdub78 said:


> Yes! Lol I have fine red bumps on my scalp that I really couldn’t see. And I didn’t think anything was wrong with what I was using, since I have been using this stuff for a long time. But now I have been breaking out in hives on and off, and I have eczema, so it’s just making things worse.  I have been drinking almond milk, eating it with my cereal, my body wash, lotion, scrub, and butter have almonds in it. My shampoo and conditioner has almonds in it.  Every time I would use those products, my scalp would become irritated and itchy.  I thought if I used just some shea butter out of the shower i would be fine, but it would just make things worse. I also thought I was throat was just acting weird. Well it was starting to close up on me! I have a rash on my hands, face, neck, legs, scalp and my arms.  Went to the doctor, so getting it under control now. What am I gonna do? How do people deal with this stuff?



Hugs!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> Well I’m allergic to tree nuts.. how am I suppose to live? What am I gonna do with all of these products? I can’t eat or use anything with tree nuts.  My body just turned against me. I’m about to turn 40 and everything is going wacko! Everything has tree nuts in them! How do people handle this? No coconut , almond, shea, etc..  I cant eat the stuff, can’t use it on my skin...


Give them hither... 

What's products don't have tree nuts...anyone?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> Well I’m allergic to tree nuts.. how am I suppose to live? What am I gonna do with all of these products? I can’t eat or use anything with tree nuts.  My body just turned against me. I’m about to turn 40 and everything is going wacko! Everything has tree nuts in them! How do people handle this? No coconut , almond, shea, etc..  I cant eat the stuff, can’t use it on my skin...


It's time for you to get greasy like me. Blue Magic and Jheri juice is calling.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I wasn't able to start.


LOL I don't blame you. The thumbnail told it all too soon.


----------



## Coilystep

@shortdub78 sorry you're going through this. I just did a Google search and found this article. https://blackhairinformation.com/pr...nut-tree-nut-free-products-allergy-sufferers/


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@SuchMagnificance 


@shortdub78  sorry to hear .  I think it can be done.  I rarely use products with those ingredients.  It makes it harder but its doable. You can also go DIY.

 The hate coconut,  shea butter, almond, aloe anything in my hair.  on my body, its usually almost to the last in ingredients.

 Get a journal, ( online ) and start to eliminate things.  It might make it helpful and easier over time once you  know what to omit.


----------



## Sharpened

shortdub78 said:


> Well I’m allergic to tree nuts.. how am I suppose to live? What am I gonna do with all of these products? I can’t eat or use anything with tree nuts.  My body just turned against me. I’m about to turn 40 and everything is going wacko! Everything has tree nuts in them! How do people handle this? No coconut , almond, shea, etc..  I cant eat the stuff, can’t use it on my skin...


I have had this all my life. Tried MCT oil - fail, got eczema that took weeks to heal. Can your children use the products?


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> Well I’m allergic to tree nuts.. how am I suppose to live? What am I gonna do with all of these products? I can’t eat or use anything with tree nuts.  My body just turned against me. I’m about to turn 40 and everything is going wacko! Everything has tree nuts in them! How do people handle this? No coconut , almond, shea, etc..  I cant eat the stuff, can’t use it on my skin...


I'm glad you discovered what it is. I figured it was a food allergy but it's one of those things you have to figure out on your own. I also figured it was age related. The body starts to shift and reject things you have eaten forever. It will be tough at first but what you will find is you will eat cleaner and more natural. As far as your skin, there are enough people with the allergy so there are products on the market or you can make your own.

You caught it before it caused too much of an issue. You will start to feel better now as you detox.


----------



## Evolving78

Thanks ladies for the support and suggestions! I took some meds, so I’m pretty much gone for the rest of the night! Lol this is a lot to take in! My children are fine. They have eczema too, but no known allergies.   My oldest has a nickel allergy.  Found that out 5 years ago.  I’ll be back later once the meds wear off.


----------



## Evolving78

Sharpened said:


> I have had this all my life. Tried MCT oil - fail, got eczema that took weeks to heal. Can your children use the products?


Yes my kids can use the products. A lot of my DD’s haircare products have all of that stuff in it, so I will have to purchase some gloves when dealing with her.


----------



## krissyhair

I Am So Blessed said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you try to do a big bun, but your hair won't separate well so you just leave it alone and put on a hat._
> 
> 
> _You know you have to go to work, but you in the mirror with big long hair like_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _But deep down you're thanking God that you get to have this issue._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twists + Hat = keep it moving.


You made your own buzzfeed article


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Aquamarine @Mom23 @Sosoothing


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Is this weekend wash weekend?  How come I cant remember?   If this weekend is wash weekend then boy did it come around fast.

WOW it is!!! Already!!!!! Something is going on with time. It is moving faster, anyone else feel that? 



I don't know about you, but I feel like something is happening....


----------



## FadingDelilah

When some money you didn't know you had appears so now you can blow it shamelessly on hair care stuff


----------



## Rocky91

i was cringing this morning at the gym watching this lady flatiron her very dirty smelling hair. the iron was smoking and needed to be cleaned, and it just was very funky smelling. 
i wanted to be like...."sis, it's time for wash day. just put it in a bun and go to work, beloved."


----------



## Coilystep

Rocky91 said:


> i was cringing this morning at the gym watching this lady flatiron her very dirty smelling hair. the iron was smoking and needed to be cleaned, and it just was very funky smelling.
> i wanted to be like...."sis, it's time for wash day. just put it in a bun and go to work, beloved."


----------



## Angel1881

I Am So Blessed said:


> Found it, Here you are.


Thank you!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Rocky91 said:


> i was cringing this morning at the gym watching this lady flatiron her very dirty smelling hair. the iron was smoking and needed to be cleaned, and it just was very funky smelling.
> i wanted to be like...."sis, it's time for wash day. just put it in a bun and go to work, beloved."


Dang. Frying hair at the gym huh.


----------



## Rocky91

I Am So Blessed said:


> Dang. Frying hair at the gym huh.


Oh it's a daily thing for some ladies. Either that or it's a wig plopped on or now a lot of crochet styles.
I really do try not to be judgy though despite my shady post lol cause I know so many of us are still figuring our hair out and then adding exercise on top of that complicates that. I'm still proud to see black women in the gym getting it done.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Rocky91 said:


> Oh it's a daily thing for some ladies. Either that or it's a wig plopped on or now a lot of crochet styles.
> I really do try not to be judgy though despite my shady post lol cause I know so many of us are still figuring our hair out and then adding exercise on top of that complicates that. I'm still proud to see black women in the gym getting it done.


Agree.

Knowing myself I would have snuck up quietly and wisperd as i opened one side of my coat to reveal my inside pocket beauty supply like "pzzzst, Hey Sis I got that Blue Magic half off".


----------



## PJaye

In two more months, I'm out.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

PJaye said:


> In two more months, I'm out.


Huh?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PJaye said:


> In two more months, I'm out.


Out of what?


----------



## PJaye

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Out of what?



Here.  My time has coming to an end and I won't renew.


----------



## vevster

My hair is going through a phase of loving all the SM products in my stash.


----------



## Evolving78

PJaye said:


> Here.  My time has coming to an end and I won't renew.


Gonna miss you around here! You have a very no nonsense perspective! And you give good product info!


----------



## Platinum

To re-twist or not to re-twist this weekend, that is the question...






I usually go 6-8 weeks between retwists, but now I'm going on 4 weeks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PJaye said:


> Here.  My time has coming to an end and I won't renew.


You and me must never part


----------



## Evolving78

I wonder where I can find some Olive butter? I’m going to get some Giovanni Direct Leave-in and get  more of Garnier Whole Blends Ledendary Olive line. Their leave-in doesn’t irritate my skin and scalp. I will have to look at the other product ingredient list to see if they are safe too. I’m back to bleached colored hair, so I gotta stay on top of my moisture.


----------



## Evolving78

I Am So Blessed said:


> It's time for you to get greasy like me. Blue Magic and Jheri juice is calling.


Glycerin isn’t my friend! Lol I’m just a mess! But yeah there are so many products with tree nut oils in them. I’m on the hunt for olive oil. That is safe for me for now.


----------



## nerdography

I finally figured out how to refresh my hair without it getting crunchy, dry, greasy, or stringy. Water and Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls. 

All this times I was adding creams, water mixed with conditioner, leave-in sprays and creams. My hair hated it all. So, on Wednesday I tried spraying water in my hair and adding Miss Jessie's and it worked.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> Glycerin isn’t my friend! Lol I’m just a mess! But yeah there are so many products with tree nut oils in them. I’m on the hunt for olive oil. That is safe for me for now.


Keep us updated when you find what works!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

PJaye said:


> Here.  My time has coming to an end and I won't renew.


But at least you told us! Others just bounce and you never hear from them again. Like I did years ago, but I came back for the sisterhood.


----------



## Sharpened

I never thought she would do this...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I still find it ironic that the main chemical in a relaxer is called Lye. No shade.  I just think about it sometimes. Another thing is that one needs to go to the "root of a matter" to get truth. Ironic play on words.

When I had long straight hair no one cared and was un-amazed and probably wrote it off as a lie, But when I have a massive "nappy" bun or roll on my head eyes follow it.

These roots don't lye, they lay down for no one.


----------



## Coilystep

Sharpened said:


> I never thought she would do this...


Never heard of her but her hair is pretty either way.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

When I was a little girl I would have never thought my hair could be this long! Not even shoulder length! But now I am WL and steady getting longer, HUH!

If I could go back to 11 year old me id say "Adora you dont havd to covet Sue's and Frances' hair baby, your hair can get long too and not only can it be long, but you have a texture that is incredibly unique, a crown that others cannot wear. Be extremely thankful and proud,"


----------



## FadingDelilah

Thinking about lightening my hair. I think gradual methods are less damaging. The slower the better. The sun giving someone natural highlights over time doesn't cause noticeable damage, but if you use bleach to get the same effect in 30 minutes then your hair will be fried. So I think the dryness and breakage from hair lightening comes from doing it quickly. The stronger the bleaching agent, the quicker the hair is lightened, the more damage. So the weaker the bleaching agent, the slower it is lightened, the less damage. 

Off to find slow natural methods.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

What would be absolutely retarded and ridiculous is if I cornrowed all this hair up and sewed some Brazilian or Asian hair in my head and left it for a month.  Yup, that sounds about retarded to me.

Wearing someone else's DNA and my rent money on my head Girl! "How you doin" *Wendy Williams voice.*


----------



## Sharpened

FadingDelilah said:


> Thinking about lightening my hair. I think gradual methods are less damaging. The slower the better. The sun giving someone natural highlights over time doesn't cause noticeable damage, but if you use bleach to get the same effect in 30 minutes then your hair will be fried. So I think the dryness and breakage from hair lightening comes from doing it quickly. The stronger the bleaching agent, the quicker the hair is lightened, the more damage. So the weaker the bleaching agent, the slower it is lightened, the less damage.
> 
> Off to find slow natural methods.


Honey can lighten hair over time.


----------



## PJaye

shortdub78 said:


> Gonna miss you around here! You have a very no nonsense perspective! And you give good product info!


Thanks, Pud.  I'm going to miss you, too.  I won't get to see you triumph over your nut allergy (as I know you will).



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> You and me must never partView attachment 425839


I'm really gonna miss you and your sense of humor.  You keep me in stitches.



I Am So Blessed said:


> But at least you told us! Others just bounce and you never hear from them again. Like I did years ago, but I came back for the sisterhood.


Initially, I wasn't going to say a word and just dip out when the time came.  Now, I feel it's better to say goodbye before moving on.


----------



## Coilystep

FadingDelilah said:


> Thinking about lightening my hair. I think gradual methods are less damaging. The slower the better. The sun giving someone natural highlights over time doesn't cause noticeable damage, but if you use bleach to get the same effect in 30 minutes then your hair will be fried. So I think the dryness and breakage from hair lightening comes from doing it quickly. The stronger the bleaching agent, the quicker the hair is lightened, the more damage. So the weaker the bleaching agent, the slower it is lightened, the less damage.
> 
> Off to find slow natural methods.


Honey and lemon


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Shea Moisture has more stylers (Target) and shampoo bars (Ulta).

The reviews have been so varied. Eventually I'll probably try the manuka honey gel at some point.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

PJaye said:


> In two more months, I'm out.




youre the only natural I e-meet with the same issues as my hair and pretty much have run the gambit on most of the products used likewise.

 I didn't renew  for a long time but I did miss the daily readings and what not,
 Im rambling but I will miss you.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@manethang  @MizzBFly @ms.blue


----------



## Rocky91

PJaye said:


> Here.  My time has coming to an end and I won't renew.


I'm going to miss you-I love your posts


----------



## PJaye

shawnyblazes said:


> youre the only natural I e-meet with the same issues as my hair and pretty much have run the gambit on most of the products used likewise.
> 
> I didn't renew  for a long time but I did miss the daily readings and what not,
> Im rambling but I will miss you.





Rocky91 said:


> I'm going to miss you-I love your posts



Aw, y'all are sweet.  I'm going to miss you, too.


----------



## Missjaxon

PJaye said:


> Here.  My time has coming to an end and I won't renew.



@PJaye 

I rarely post but I felt that it was necessary that I tell you before you go that your wise and thorough advice will be missed. Your extensive product knowledge and descriptions are every newbie dream come true.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Thank you for all of your posts and help, @PJaye! Take care and be well!


----------



## Evolving78

I have nobody to hang out with on the hairboard anymore! Anybody out there into fashion colors with a fade, tapered, or Twa? 
I got a design, and I wanna keep it for awhile, so I guess I will be at the barbershop weekly, or every other week. Plus I gotta maintain this color as well, so I need to get a big tub of lighter and get a few bottles of toner.
My rash is slowly clearly up, but I can only take my medicine at night, since it makes me very drowsy. I have been using a cream, and Vaseline on my skin as well.


----------



## Alma Petra

shortdub78 said:


> I have nobody to hang out with on the hairboard anymore! Anybody out there into fashion colors with a fade, tapered, or Twa?
> I got a design, and I wanna keep it for awhile, so I guess I will be at the barbershop weekly, or every other week. Plus I gotta maintain this color as well, so I need to get a big tub of lighter and get a few bottles of toner.
> My rash is slowly clearly up, but I can only take my medicine at night, since it makes me very drowsy. I have been using a cream, and Vaseline on my skin as well.


Glad to hear that your rash is clearing! Did you discover what you are allergic to? What sort of design did you get? And what color?


----------



## whiteoleander91

I’m going to miss you @PJaye ! Your posts are informative and to the point, no nonsense. And your product recommendations are on point!  You will be missed


----------



## ms.blue

shawnyblazes said:


> @manethang  @MizzBFly @ms.blue


Thank you @shawnyblazes


----------



## shasha8685

Random thought as I was spraying my hair with a Mizani spray that smells like Pump It Up....
.....do they still even make Pump It Up?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Yay 33 months post relaxer! I"m almost at the 3 year mark. By then i should have a more pronounced waistline.

*off to workout*


----------



## PJaye

Missjaxon said:


> @PJaye
> 
> I rarely post but I felt that it was necessary that I tell you before you go that your wise and thorough advice will be missed. Your extensive product knowledge and descriptions are every newbie dream come true.





YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thank you for all of your posts and help, @PJaye! Take care and be well!





whiteoleander91 said:


> I’m going to miss you @PJaye ! Your posts are informative and to the point, no nonsense. And your product recommendations are on point!  You will be missed




Thank you!  


(Now, cut that out cus I'm getting embarrassed and a little misty)


----------



## PJaye

@whiteoleander91:

Uh, while we're on the subject of product recommendations (spoken like the true addict that I am), I think that you would like the Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask.  Given your results with the Macadamia line, I believe this DC would work well for you.  It's thick, rich and has great slip with an unassuming floral aroma.  During application, it smoothed my strands while appearing to disappear and be absorbed by them.  Upon rinsing, my hair was silky soft and moisturized.  An added bonus is that it's contained in a big ol' 16.9oz jar for $14.99 (or $11.99 during a sale at Ulta).  If the opportunity ever presents itself, give this product a whirl and see how it performs.


----------



## spacetygrss

It appears that I actually retained about 6 inches this past 12 months. That has NEVER happened...because I have never grown 6 inches (in a year). I guess all of the vitamins, ayurveda, shea butter, etc worked.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

spacetygrss said:


> It appears that I actually retained about 6 inches this past 12 months. That has NEVER happened...because I have never grown 6 inches. I guess all of the vitamins, ayurveda, shea butter, etc worked.



Wow! Nice!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Banding has got to be the unsexiest nighttime hairstyle of all time.


----------



## spacetygrss

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow! Nice!


It is. I'm typically a 4 inch/year kind of girl so I was surprised when I measured my hair!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I can honestly say that I'm over worrying about length. I'll happily take additional length when I get it, because I'd like some length on my wngs, but otherwise, I'm good.


----------



## victory777

@spacetygrss 
Congrats!!!! I'm noticing improvements with my hair retention with henna, shea, amla also. It's a good feeling.. I did a happy dance when I saw my hair turnaround


----------



## Colocha

I have been feeling so much prettier having changed my bun to a ponytail. I rocked it for two weeks now and I think I'm going to keep it up. The second week I retwisted in 4 twists and put them on rollers every day and I loved how my hair looked and felt. There's something about having a pony I can whip around that makes me feel more confident.


----------



## LushLox

Best wishes to you @PJaye 

I'm trying to limit my use on here, I've found I'm on here way too much; it's not like I've not got other things to be doing! My renewal is due too in a couple months and I have thought to let it lapse but I will probably renew again; I won't be on here for hours and hours though.


----------



## spacetygrss

victory777 said:


> @spacetygrss
> Congrats!!!! I'm noticing improvements with my hair retention with henna, shea, amla also. It's a good feeling.. I did a happy dance when I saw my hair turnaround


Thanks!

It's definitely a good feeling. My hair is typically pretty healthy (except for a couple years ago when I was doing THE MOST with all of the steaming, loooong DC sessions, etc). In fact, I've never even had an issue with split ends. However, I could never hit 1/2 inch of growth per month. The one thing that was really different this past year was the Ayurveda. I've taken all of these vitamins before, used Shea-based products, made sure that I stayed on top of my protein, worn protective styles, etc. 

What's cooler is that I trimmed twice, so technically I grew more than 6 inches!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@barbie22


----------



## Royalq

Yeahhhh, Def time for a touch up. I'm think I'll just touch up every 12 weeks. That seems to be my limit. I'm about 14 weeks bow and I just washed my hair. I was flat ironed so I combed through before washing. Chile the tangles I had when I was done! I gave up and I'll tackle it tomorrow when I'm not so frustrated. Beyond 12 weeks I start losing hair when I detangle.


----------



## movingforward

Thinking about my next hair style.  I really want locs, but I’m interviewing for jobs as well.   Maybe a cute twist out weave.


----------



## BlessedXs2

I just cut 2 1/2- 3 inches of hair. I’m I tired of cutting my hair while transitioning. I may of needed abut 1/2 in  trim if that. This is the second time in 4 months


----------



## Evolving78

The rash is finally starting to fade away. The bumps are shrinking and disappearing, and I’m not itching like crazy anymore. I have elminated all of the stuff I was eating and using. For the past several days, I have been wearing gloves to groom my children’s hair. I wash my hands afterwards as well.

I haven’t taken any pics of my new hair cut and my new hair color. I haven’t been in the mood to.  I bought some hats and hairbands for in between haircuts.  I need to go to the health food  and get some olive oil. I need a safe oil that doesnt have any color in it.


----------



## BlessedXs2

Just cut another 3 inches. Wth is wrong with me the Scissors are now in the dumpster I’m fully natural in the back and a few inches in the front. At least I can do a bun still.


----------



## Sosoothing

Royalq said:


> Yeahhhh, Def time for a touch up. I'm think I'll just touch up every 12 weeks. That seems to be my limit. I'm about 14 weeks bow and I just washed my hair. I was flat ironed so I combed through before washing. Chile the tangles I had when I was done! I gave up and I'll tackle it tomorrow when I'm not so frustrated. Beyond 12 weeks I start losing hair when I detangle.



This is so me.
In fact 8 weeks seems to be the best time for me to relax. If I'm not wearing braids, my hair just comes out when I touch it at. And worse during detangling.


----------



## whiteoleander91

PJaye said:


> @whiteoleander91:
> 
> Uh, while we're on the subject of product recommendations (spoken like the true addict that I am), I think that you would like the Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask.  Given your results with the Macadamia line, I believe this DC would work well for you.  It's thick, rich and has great slip with an unassuming floral aroma.  During application, it smoothed my strands while appearing to disappear and be absorbed by them.  Upon rinsing, my hair was silky soft and moisturized.  An added bonus is that it's contained in a big ol' 16.9oz jar for $14.99 (or $11.99 during a sale at Ulta).  If the opportunity ever presents itself, give this product a whirl and see how it performs.


Thank you! I will give it a try when I need to reup on DC


----------



## FadingDelilah

Hair reacted really well to last wash day but my scalp issues are back and worse. I think I have dryness issues. Vitamin e helps and not tugging on my curls as much. I also used aloe Vera on my burning spots last night and they calmed down. I will continue with this. I use it on my face too underneath vitamin e oil after I wash with water only and my skin is clear and supple. Love it.


----------



## beauti

*I really need to go ahead and straighten my hair so I can do a proper trim. I keep putting it off because it will take me allllll daayyyyy lonnnng *


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@HIS1LOVE @nichelle02 @qchelle


----------



## PJaye

LushLox said:


> Best wishes to you @PJaye
> 
> I'm trying to limit my use on here, I've found I'm on here way too much; it's not like I've not got other things to be doing! My renewal is due too in a couple months and I have thought to let it lapse but I will probably renew again; I won't be on here for hours and hours though.



Thank you, I appreciate it.  I say, enjoy your time here guilt-free and have a ball doing it.  That's a black woman's prerogative.


----------



## icsonia22

I'm convinced heat damage has helped me retain length. Now don't get me wrong, if I could go back and do it again I definitely wouldn't heat damage my hair but having the hair in a stretched state has really made a difference in the reduction of single strand knots. The first time I went natural, my hair was a uneven mess that didn't fully touch my shoulders after 3 years thanks to single strand knots and improper detangling. I've been natural a little over 2 years this go round and I'm grazing APL. There's power in keeping your hair stretched


----------



## Sharpened

Took a break from my B-complex and my shed rate has doubled.  B-complex for life!

I like it when I can go through my hair and randomly pull out sheds with little-to-no effort, wet or dry.

DH keeps complimenting on my hair. After 20 years, he knows instinctively at a certain length I want to big chop.

I still have no urge to live in puffs yet, but I may take another "twist break" due to busy moments.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Once I drop this 30 LBS and I can see my face better there will be NO STOPING these hairstyles!! Working out tonight to fit into my cute skirts and shirts!! Nothing like having a nice shape with big natural hair (in my opinion).


----------



## FadingDelilah

I'm sitting here staring at the new shiny jewels I've added to my product stash with stars in my eyes. Can't wait for wash day. I'm bout to end up on Hoarders one of these days. 

"My daughter has 45,672 V05 products and she won't listen to us when we all tell her she doesn't need anymore. I feel like I'm losing her." - My mother getting interviewed on the show. LOL! 

@I Am So Blessed good luck losing weight! Slow and steady wins the race. Forgive yourself along the way, too. Mistakes may happen. But it's about the big picture, not the everyday details.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm sitting here staring at the new shiny jewels I've added to my product stash with stars in my eyes. Can't wait for wash day. I'm bout to end up on Hoarders one of these days.
> 
> "My daughter has 45,672 V05 products and she won't listen to us when we all tell her she doesn't need anymore. I feel like I'm losing her." - My mother getting interviewed on the show. LOL!
> 
> @I Am So Blessed good luck losing weight! Slow and steady wins the race. Forgive yourself along the way, too. Mistakes may happen. But it's about the big picture, not the everyday details.


Thank you!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm sitting here staring at the new shiny jewels I've added to my product stash with stars in my eyes. Can't wait for wash day. I'm bout to end up on Hoarders one of these days.
> 
> "My daughter has 45,672 V05 products and she won't listen to us when we all tell her she doesn't need anymore. I feel like I'm losing her." - My mother getting interviewed on the show. LOL!
> 
> @I Am So Blessed good luck losing weight! Slow and steady wins the race. Forgive yourself along the way, too. Mistakes may happen. But it's about the big picture, not the everyday details.


LOL we will post that episode in the "Dont let this be you some day" thread!


----------



## curlyTisME

I’ve been journaling my daily hair care practices in hopes of solidifying a routine now that I’m back to a TWA.


----------



## GGsKin

So many carts so little reason. And I still want to restock on APB DCs.


----------



## naturalagain2

My hair has been so manageable. I've never been able to mostly finger detangle as much as I do now. My hair has been really been enjoyable to do.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

naturalagain2 said:


> My hair has been so manageable. I've never been able to mostly finger detangle as much as I do now. My hair has been really been enjoyable to do.



That's something to shout about! What's the cause?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AbsyBlvd said:


> So many carts so little reason. And I still want to restock on APB DCs.





I've been good. I don't even have one mock cart. It has really helped that I moved my stash into these clear plastic drawer sets. The products stare back at me like, "If you DARE bring another datgum product in this datgum hooouuuussse!"


----------



## naturalagain2

YvetteWithJoy said:


> That's something to shout about! What's the cause?



Girl this is the best my hair has been ever! I'm scared to get excited about it just yet LOL

I think these things have greatly helped my hair:

DC'ing weekly with heat (under dryer) for 30-40mins minimum. ( I use to just let it sit using my body heat or let it sit overnight majority of the time)

I always use my AVJ mix (purified water, AVJ, peppermint oil) after washing but before styling to close my cuticles and remove frizz.

Using Ayurvedic herbs has helped my hair greatly (I noticed henna reduced my shedding).

Using my Shea Butter mix to seal regularly has helped as well.

Sticking to my same routine (and slowly adding products/new techniques) so I can learn my hair has helped me this time around.


----------



## GGsKin

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I've been good. I don't even have one mock cart. It has really helped that I moved my stash into these clear plastic drawer sets. The products stare back at me like, "If you DARE bring another datgum product in this datgum hooouuuussse!"



 ..I need to upgrade my storage. What kind of sets did you get?

I'm usually good but these past few days, all I've made is carts lol. Some are just hanging out for now and may get deleted. I made a break from being a PJ for hair products, and stumbled down a skincare/makeup rabbit hole...I need to check myself but not just yet because I'm definitely pulling the trigger on this Pat McGrath cart


----------



## Angel1881

PJaye said:


> @whiteoleander91:
> 
> Uh, while we're on the subject of product recommendations (spoken like the true addict that I am), I think that you would like the Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask.  Given your results with the Macadamia line, I believe this DC would work well for you.  It's thick, rich and has great slip with an unassuming floral aroma.  During application, it smoothed my strands while appearing to disappear and be absorbed by them.  Upon rinsing, my hair was silky soft and moisturized.  An added bonus is that it's contained in a big ol' 16.9oz jar for $14.99 (or $11.99 during a sale at Ulta).  If the opportunity ever presents itself, give this product a whirl and see how it performs.


 
I have to second this recommendation. It was awesome on my hair. The only reason I haven't repurchased was because I thought it was too pricey for its size. I got 3 uses out of it.

I would also highly recommend Eva NYC's Soften Up Conditioner. It is cheaper, larger, and nearly as effective. I love it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AbsyBlvd said:


> ..I need to upgrade my storage. What kind of sets did you get?
> 
> I'm usually good but these past few days, all I've made is carts lol. Some are just hanging out for now and may get deleted. I made a break from being a PJ for hair products, and stumbled down a skincare/makeup rabbit hole...I need to check myself but not just yet because I'm definitely pulling the trigger on this Pat McGrath cart





I understand about the makeup and skincare rabbit hole. They almost got me!!!  My body and face sunscreen arrives tomorrow, and then I will begin that kojic soap, aha lotion, and sunscreen regimen. Other than those and an overnight face cream, I have been skrong. 

Here are my plastic drawer sets of hair products. It's 4 years worth. I believe I got the drawer sets from Target. My bathroom cabinet and shower hold my staples and HGs.


----------



## GGsKin

@YvetteWithJoy Thank you for the pic. I'm gonna need something similar for skincare soon. 

I'm a terrible hoarder of samples and dregs of products so I think it's almost-empty bottles and products I no longer use just taking up space. I'm gonna clear out all skincare products I no longer use. Once I'm done, I'm sure it won't look so bad.


----------



## PJaye

Angel1881 said:


> I have to second this recommendation. It was awesome on my hair. The only reason I haven't repurchased was because I thought it was too pricey for its size. I got 3 uses out of it.
> 
> I would also highly recommend Eva NYC's Soften Up Conditioner. It is cheaper, larger, and nearly as effective. I love it.



Three uses from a 16oz jar?   That's a lot and I'm heavy handed.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I can honestly say that I'm over worrying about length. I'll happily take additional length when I get it, because I'd like some length on my wngs, but otherwise, I'm good.


Do you know how many times I have proclaimed this to myself? Lol that length bug still gets me! Even at WL.

Good for you! Length comes faster when you don't watch.


----------



## yaya24

My hair hates:
Henna
Shea
Coconut oil
Olive oil


----------



## Angel1881

PJaye said:


> Three uses from a 16oz jar?   That's a lot and I'm heavy handed.



Yup. Its a rather thick conditioner, but for some reason I needed a lot of it. Now I'm wondering if I had been going through protein overload at the time.

My hair is so finicky that it needs a lot of conditioner. I'm usually very heavy-handed because when I go lightly, products don't seem to moisturize or style my hair. My hair needs a lot of weight to be satisfied. I wish I was one of those people who could be light-handed with their hair.


----------



## PJaye

Angel1881 said:


> Yup. Its a rather thick conditioner, but for some reason I needed a lot of it. Now I'm wondering if I had been going through protein overload at the time.
> 
> My hair is so finicky that it needs a lot of conditioner. I'm usually very heavy-handed because when I go lightly, products don't seem to moisturize or style my hair. My hair needs a lot of weight to be satisfied. I wish I was one of those people who could be light-handed with their hair.



I hear ya.  I'm heavy handed too, so I get it.  Not as heavy handed as you, but still...  Do you DC on dry hair or wet hair?


----------



## Angel1881

PJaye said:


> I hear ya.  I'm heavy handed too, so I get it.  Not as heavy handed as you, but still...  Do you DC on dry hair or wet hair?



Wet hair only. For 2018 I've been DCing under a hooded dryer for 20 - 45 min each wash day. Do you DC on wet or dry hair?


----------



## PJaye

Angel1881 said:


> Wet hair only. For 2018 I've been DCing under a hooded dryer for 20 - 45 min each wash day. Do you DC on wet or dry hair?



Both.  Has using the dryer produced any positive effects for you?


----------



## HIS1LOVE

shawnyblazes said:


> @HIS1LOVE @nichelle02 @qchelle


Thank you!


----------



## Angel1881

PJaye said:


> Both.  Has using the dryer produced any positive effects for you?



Absolutely! I can tell a huge difference between DCing under the dryer and just conditioning in the shower under a cap. My hair is much easier to manage when I DC. It also retains moisture better.

In all my years of researching hair care and lurking on this board & other hair boards, I've never come across anyone with hair like mine. My hair sheds a ton each wash day. My hair sometimes breaks while I am applying conditioner - especially if it is thicker. I really struggle to get a good protein and moisture balance. I frequently deal with protein overload, but when my hair is overly moisturized, it breaks a lot more...

If anyone has any ideas about what is going on here, I'm more than happy to hear them.


----------



## LovelyRo

I just trimmed another inch. I don’t need straight hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Serenity36 @teerama


----------



## PJaye

Angel1881 said:


> Absolutely! I can tell a huge difference between DCing under the dryer and just conditioning in the shower under a cap. My hair is much easier to manage when I DC. It also retains moisture better.
> 
> In all my years of researching hair care and lurking on this board & other hair boards, I've never come across anyone with hair like mine. My hair sheds a ton each wash day. My hair sometimes breaks while I am applying conditioner - especially if it is thicker. I really struggle to get a good protein and moisture balance. I frequently deal with protein overload, but when my hair is overly moisturized, it breaks a lot more...
> 
> If anyone has any ideas about what is going on here, I'm more than happy to hear them.



I understand completely.  Two years ago, I battled the exact same things - constant breakage from applying product, a high level of breakage, tangling and shedding from my hair flying towards each end of the moisture-balance spectrum, never quite finding a good balance, fearful of combing and styling my hair because it was fragile, etc.  My hair was suffering and I had no idea what to do.  So, I approached things methodically by keeping track of what I used, when I used it, how I used it and the effects of each.   Here are some things that I learned:

- Identifying what my hair looked like and how it behaved when it was:  (1) fully moisturized; (2) balanced; (3) imbalanced and in need of moisture; (4) imbalanced and in need of protein; and (5) imbalanced due to porosity issues.  IME, many people seem to equate moisturized hair with softness, e.g., if their hair is soft, then it's moisturized.  IMO, that's not the case because dehydrated hair can still be soft.  For me, a sure fire sign that my hair is truly moisturized is when it feels and looks plump and juicy when dry; and when it feels cold to the touch, as if it's still wet when it isn't.  It also hangs differently, as if it is weighted with product when it's bare.  Conversely, when my hair is balanced, it looks and feels springy and resilient.  I wholeheartedly believe that the key to solving any issue that arises lies in knowing my hair's characteristics (and as a senior citizen, I can emphatically state that these characteristics can and will change over time, so I keep on top of them).

- Knowing the ingredients and additives that produces the best results for my hair.  Having this knowledge makes my routine simple and predictable, and it also enables me to pick the right products.  For instance, I know that DCs that contain cocoa butter, jojoba, EVOO and pumpkin will give me ultra moisture; anything with avocado will be very smoothing, but less moisturizing; all ayurveda and fruit (except banana) makes my hair hard and rough; naturesilk, venasilk, guar silk, et al gives good slip and softness, and honey/agave gives great moisture, but must be offset by other emollients or it will be a disaster.  Knowledge is power. 

- Porosity matters.  If it is thrown off in either direction, it will effect everything that is done to it and how it behaves.  The methods for moisturizing and achieving balance differs between those who are low, normal and high porosity.  Knowing and correcting my porosity was a game changer. 

- The DC matters.  What I choose to DC with is crucial.  If the product of choice does not provide long-lasting moisture until the following wash/DC day, it's ineffective and needs to be tossed.  I shouldn't have to spend the subsequent days after DCing bolstering or making up for a lackluster DC.  So, I chose to use only highly effective DCs.  Just as I wouldn't advise any woman to work with a broke brother, I don't advocate working with a substandard DC.  Fire it and get a more efficient employee. 

- All proteins aren't created equal.  My hair responded to each protein differently and not necessarily in the manner in which they're defined, e.g., keratin is purported to be strengthening, whereas silk and wheat are described as being more moisturizing.  However, on my hair, it's the opposite - if I want serious strength, I turn to wheat and quinoa; if I want moisture with a small kick of strength, I use keratin or silk; if I need elasticity, collagen is always my first pick.  

- It's important to use the right protein at the right time.  I ditched the schedules and ignored the manufacturer's directions, and did what my hair told me it needed.  When I listened, it rewarded me by sticking around and not breaking, tangling and shedding.

- Differentiating between protein treatments and protein-laden conditioners.  I use the former for restructuring and the latter for maintenance. 

- Avoid all protein-laden finishing products and keep an eye on hidden proteins because they could inadvertently throw things out of wack (some examples of hidden proteins are algae, aloe vera, EVCO, coconut cream/milk, yogurt, kelp and seaweed). 

- I initially erred on the moisture side of the equation because correcting moisture overload is easier and quicker than addressing protein overload.  This meant that I only used moisturizing, highly emollient DCs and finishing products.  If a product had any protein, it was stored away until later.

- Using a complex protein treatment gives the best results.  At the time, I preferred to have all of my proteins at once, so I picked a product that offered them all in a highly effective product - Komaza Protein Strengthener.  I got keratin, silk, wheat and collagen served on the same plate with great slip.  This product is unparalleled. 

- Until the crisis abated, I only used DCS that were light albeit highly moisturizing, and finishing products that were light with a silky or slimy consistency.  I put aside my ultra thick, creamy products and opted for APBs DCs along with JC Untangle Me and TGIN LI.  As much as I love a thick, creamy product, I found that lighter products produced less mechanical damage, and provided more slip and smoothing.

- Only seal with oil and avoid heavy butters, creams, greases and grease-like products.  I only use the heavy butters and creams to keep my ends smoothed out and tangle free.  All greases are a big, flat no.  That's a recipe for hard, greasy hair.

- Once I achieved balance, I maintained it through the use of balancing DCs.  IMO, moisture-only DCs are only good for the protein sensitive, after a hard kick of protein and before straightening.  I'm able to achieve long-term balance with protein-laden DCs.

There's more, but I think this rather obese post should get you started in addressing your concerns.  Start slowly and methodically, and things will turn around.  I wish you the best.


----------



## LovelyRo

I found my CP oil mixture in DS’s room.  He used it in his slime... he almost got put out.


----------



## Angel1881

PJaye said:


> I understand completely.  Two years ago, I battled the exact same things - constant breakage from applying product, a high level of breakage, tangling and shedding from my hair flying towards each end of the moisture-balance spectrum, never quite finding a good balance, fearful of combing and styling my hair because it was fragile, etc.  My hair was suffering and I had no idea what to do.  So, I approached things methodically by keeping track of what I used, when I used it, how I used it and the effects of each.   Here are some things that I learned:
> 
> - Identifying what my hair looked like and how it behaved when it was:  (1) fully moisturized; (2) balanced; (3) imbalanced and in need of moisture; (4) imbalanced and in need of protein; and (5) imbalanced due to porosity issues.  IME, many people seem to equate moisturized hair with softness, e.g., if their hair is soft, then it's moisturized.  IMO, that's not the case because dehydrated hair can still be soft.  For me, a sure fire sign that my hair is truly moisturized is when it feels and looks plump and juicy when dry; and when it feels cold to the touch, as if it's still wet when it isn't.  It also hangs differently, as if it is weighted with product when it's bare.  Conversely, when my hair is balanced, it looks and feels springy and resilient.  I wholeheartedly believe that the key to solving any issue that arises lies in knowing my hair's characteristics (and as a senior citizen, I can emphatically state that these characteristics can and will change over time, so I keep on top of them).
> 
> - Knowing the ingredients and additives that produces the best results for my hair.  Having this knowledge makes my routine simple and predictable, and it also enables me to pick the right products.  For instance, I know that DCs that contain cocoa butter, jojoba, EVOO and pumpkin will give me ultra moisture; anything with avocado will be very smoothing, but less moisturizing; all ayurveda and fruit (except banana) makes my hair hard and rough; naturesilk, venasilk, guar silk, et al gives good slip and softness, and honey/agave gives great moisture, but must be offset by other emollients or it will be a disaster.  Knowledge is power.
> 
> - Porosity matters.  If it is thrown off in either direction, it will effect everything that is done to it and how it behaves.  The methods for moisturizing and achieving balance differs between those who are low, normal and high porosity.  Knowing and correcting my porosity was a game changer.
> 
> - The DC matters.  What I choose to DC with is crucial.  If the product of choice does not provide long-lasting moisture until the following wash/DC day, it's ineffective and needs to be tossed.  I shouldn't have to spend the subsequent days after DCing bolstering or making up for a lackluster DC.  So, I chose to use only highly effective DCs.  Just as I wouldn't advise any woman to work with a broke brother, I don't advocate working with a substandard DC.  Fire it and get a more efficient employee.
> 
> - All proteins aren't created equal.  My hair responded to each protein differently and not necessarily in the manner in which they're defined, e.g., keratin is purported to be strengthening, whereas silk and wheat are described as being more moisturizing.  However, on my hair, it's the opposite - if I want serious strength, I turn to wheat and quinoa; if I want moisture with a small kick of strength, I use keratin or silk; if I need elasticity, collagen is always my first pick.
> 
> - It's important to use the right protein at the right time.  I ditched the schedules and ignored the manufacturer's directions, and did what my hair told me it needed.  When I listened, it rewarded me by sticking around and not breaking, tangling and shedding.
> 
> - Differentiating between protein treatments and protein-laden conditioners.  I use the former for restructuring and the latter for maintenance.
> 
> - Avoid all protein-laden finishing products and keep an eye on hidden proteins because they could inadvertently throw things out of wack (some examples of hidden proteins are algae, aloe vera, EVCO, coconut cream/milk, yogurt, kelp and seaweed).
> 
> - I initially erred on the moisture side of the equation because correcting moisture overload is easier and quicker than addressing protein overload.  This meant that I only used moisturizing, highly emollient DCs and finishing products.  If a product had any protein, it was stored away until later.
> 
> - Using a complex protein treatment gives the best results.  At the time, I preferred to have all of my proteins at once, so I picked a product that offered them all in a highly effective product - Komaza Protein Strengthener.  I got keratin, silk, wheat and collagen served on the same plate with great slip.  This product is unparalleled.
> 
> - Until the crisis abated, I only used DCS that were light albeit highly moisturizing, and finishing products that were light with a silky or slimy consistency.  I put aside my ultra thick, creamy products and opted for APBs DCs along with JC Untangle Me and TGIN LI.  As much as I love a thick, creamy product, I found that lighter products produced less mechanical damage, and provided more slip and smoothing.
> 
> - Only seal with oil and avoid heavy butters, creams, greases and grease-like products.  I only use the heavy butters and creams to keep my ends smoothed out and tangle free.  All greases are a big, flat no.  That's a recipe for hard, greasy hair.
> 
> - Once I achieved balance, I maintained it through the use of balancing DCs.  IMO, moisture-only DCs are only good for the protein sensitive, after a hard kick of protein and before straightening.  I'm able to achieve long-term balance with protein-laden DCs.
> 
> There's more, but I think this rather obese post should get you started in addressing your concerns.  Start slowly and methodically, and things will turn around.  I wish you the best.



@PJaye 

Thank you so much for your unbelievably helpful post! I will try everything that you have said. Lady, please don't go!! We need you to stay on this board.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Froreal3 @1QTPie @BlumexBlume @buddy78 @NatrulyMe


----------



## imaginary

Need to get my butt in gear and join a gym. And when I do, it's protective style city.


----------



## Froreal3

shawnyblazes said:


> @Froreal3 @1QTPie @BlumexBlume @buddy78 @NatrulyMe


Thanks love!


----------



## PJaye

Angel1881 said:


> @PJaye
> 
> Thank you so much for your unbelievably helpful post! I will try everything that you have said. Lady, please don't go!! We need you to stay on this board.



Thank you, that's very kind of you to say.  I hope my post serves to be of some help to you, and I wish I could be here to watch your journey and see you turn things around.


----------



## Angel1881

Aw, you're too kind. I wish you the very best, also.


----------



## LushLox

Anyone used Form products? I like the sound of the pomade and the styler, I may buy these for my daughter. Very expensive but the reviews are awesome!


----------



## FadingDelilah

Every time my wash day dissapoints me I want to big chop so bad. It's worse since the entire back of my head is thinning and I don't know why. I think stress took that area out so hopefully in a few months it'll go back to normal. I've held back for about a month now from big chopping and I'm still going strong. It helps me to think about how big chopping won't fix my bad wash days and how I don't want to go through this awkward short stage all over again. Thinking about those things keeps me from cutting. So onwards I go.


----------



## angelmilk

I just big chopped and the first thing I wanna do is bleach it  I'm gonna wait until May tho. Until then I'm gonna keep doing my two strand twists under my wigs. I just wanna be able to do baby puffs all summer


----------



## rileypak




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Jade Feria @shandaMichelle


----------



## curlyTisME

Fresh WNG for the week. I will try to do a midweek cowash and DC but that depends on the weather this week.


----------



## blackeyes31626

Auggh! That henna/indigo tangled my hair so so badly.


----------



## Jade Feria

shawnyblazes said:


> @Jade Feria @shandaMichelle


Thank you sis!!


----------



## Evolving78

Anybody into fun hair color right now?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

rileypak said:


> View attachment 426325
> View attachment 426327



@rileypak, many thanks!!! I can't wait to try it. I watched demo videos and then ordered one.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> Anybody into fun hair color right now?


Yes I am, only in my Wild imagination. I plan on doing the wash out spray can color (I probably won't). but no harsh chemical dye is touching this mane. What colors are you going to try?


----------



## rileypak

shortdub78 said:


> Anybody into fun hair color right now?


I kinda am. Planning to install some individual crochet locs with either indigo or purple locs mixed in with 1B locs (probably in alternating rows). I also have wigs with dark green, blue, and dark purple in streaks/chunks (I've been slacking on wearing them though).

Are you going to dye your hair? 
I would do so but I'm too lazy for color upkeep


----------



## FadingDelilah

My plan was to get me some Oreos, put on some good shows and flat twist my hair. its the next day and my Oreos are gone. My hair isn't done either. But I was succesful at watching my shows. I think that merits something.


----------



## rileypak

FadingDelilah said:


> My plan was to get me some Oreos, put on some good shows and flat twist my hair. its the next day and my Oreos are gone. My hair isn't done either. But I was succesful at watching my shows. I think that merits something.



I know how you feel


----------



## Evolving78

rileypak said:


> I kinda am. Planning to install some individual crochet locs with either indigo or purple locs mixed in with 1B locs (probably in alternating rows). I also have wigs with dark green, blue, and dark purple in streaks/chunks (I've been slacking on wearing them though).
> 
> Are you going to dye your hair?
> I would do so but I'm too lazy for color upkeep


That sounds like fun! Yeah, my hair was rose gold, but I’m over it now. Trying to see what my next move will be.


----------



## rileypak

shortdub78 said:


> That sounds like fun! Yeah, my hair was rose gold, but I’m over it now. Trying to see what my next move will be.


I've always loved blue and purple hair (preferably jewel toned or darker). Pastels are cute too (lilac, sky blue) but they would clash with my undertones and look harsh on me.


----------



## curlyTisME

Came home and took the advantage of some me time. Not only did I DC my hair but I also did a facial peel.


----------



## Evolving78

rileypak said:


> I've always loved blue and purple hair (preferably jewel toned or darker). Pastels are cute too (lilac, sky blue) but they would clash with my undertones and look harsh on me.


I am brown with yellow undertones, so the rose gold just blends in. It’s not really giving me enough pop. Jewel tones work well for me too!


----------



## Evolving78

With my allergies, I don’t see myself dealing with a professional, unless she/he would be willing to use my own products.  The barber seems pretty safe at this point! Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why does it feel so good when someone else washes your hair?  I might have to put this in the budget


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Why does it feel so good when someone else washes your hair?  I might have to put this in the budget


What are you getting done?


----------



## Alma Petra

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Why does it feel so good when someone else washes your hair?  I might have to put this in the budget


It just feels good when someone touches me and does things for me (I hope this doesn't come off the wrong way lol) that's why I used to let kids play in my hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> What are you getting done?


I got a trim, wash and blow dry and a steam/deep condition. Idk who taught the dudes at Mena’s Hair Design, but they got it lol. It’s all bouncy and stuff. 

Fun fact: my aunt thought my Thor shirt said Thot


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I got a trim, wash and blow dry and a steam/deep condition. Idk who taught the dudes at Mena’s Hair Design, but they got it lol. It’s all bouncy and stuff.
> 
> Fun fact: my aunt thought my Thor shirt said Thot


Lmbo at your aunt! 
Yeah they got that hair lookin right!  It looks shiny and healthy!


----------



## FadingDelilah

Ummm don't mind me I'm just bumping this thread because I had a mini panic attack when I saw it on the second page.


----------



## ms.blue

I used too many new products on wash day that I'm having little bumps all across my scalp.


----------



## Evolving78

ms.blue said:


> I used too many new products on wash day that I'm having little bumps all across my scalp.


Oh no! I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Divine Inspiration said:


> Can I make a suggestion in her memory? (Forgive the extra post, this has turned my emotions upside down)
> 
> One of the things that characterized my friendship with her is that we would often reach out and say hi without an agenda. We didn't always have good or bad news to share. Sometimes we just wanted to see how the other was doing or offer a little word of encouragement.
> 
> I used to feel self-conscious and think I was corny or "doing too much" by sending letters, emails, and text messages for no real reason other than to say hi or I love you. But of all people, black women need this kind of connection and support. Allandra had an easiness about her that made it feel okay to just be connected, and she managed to balance being authentic and optimistic.
> 
> So I suggest that we all make staying kind and connected more of a priority. As we've just been reminded, life is so fragile, and it doesn't wait for our personal agendas. Sometimes little efforts go further than we realize.
> 
> As someone who was known for spreading joy and positivity, I think Allandra would appreciate us being more consistent and enthusiastic in our connections.





Chicoro said:


> This is a huge part of why I am always encouraging people to step out and reach for their dreams. I know from my own experiences, this all too well: that life is short and tomorrow is not guaranteed for anyone.
> 
> I hope people use the gift of Allandra's Spirit and presence to fortify their courage to enable them to go after their dreams, and go for what you want in life.
> 
> I had been interacting via pms with Allandra. Suddenly the activity stopped. Since her last note to me was positive, I made the assumption that she didn't want to interact anymore and that she didn't want to be bothered. From this day forward, I will reach out to folks here even if I may be bothering them.



Thank you so much for sharing this, @Divine Inspiration and @Chicoro. I didn't want to post this in the original thread, so I'm posting it here.

Your posts mean a lot.

I had been PMing with someone regularly--a very sweet and kind soul--and all of a sudden she now avoids me. I reasoned it was something I inadvertently said? I didn't know. But I've been so worried. I can only hope she's okay.

Anyway, I decided that once my two-year LHCF subscription was up, I wasn't going to renew because of how people can treat each other online. I wouldn't intentionally hurt anyone and that should be known I feel, and IRL in my circles we (friends, black women, etc.) talk through misunderstandings, give people the benefit of the doubt unless they are truly horrible people, etc. We are more responsible with each other's feelings and hearts.

Then, someone disagreed with me here and did the round-about name calling thing, and that, coupled with the situation I described above, made me feel like maybe I am expecting too much from social media.

Allandra was able to remain at LHCF for a very long time and stay very positive, encouraged, and encouraging. That says a lot, especially along with all of those kind posts to her thread. She must have been an amazing spirit. I plan to go back and read her posts and learn from her.


----------



## FadingDelilah

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this, @Divine Inspiration and @Chicoro. I didn't want to post this in the original thread, so I'm posting it here.
> 
> Your posts mean a lot.
> 
> I had been PMing with someone regularly--a very sweet and kind soul--and all of a sudden she now avoids me. I reasoned it was something I inadvertently said? I didn't know. But I've been so worried. I can only hope she's okay.
> 
> Anyway, I decided that once my two-year LHCF subscription was up, I wasn't going to renew because of how people can treat each other online. I wouldn't intentionally hurt anyone and that should be known I feel, and IRL in my circles we (friends, black women, etc.) talk through misunderstandings, give people the benefit of the doubt unless they are truly horrible people, etc. We are more responsible with each other's feelings and hearts.
> 
> Then, someone disagreed with me here and did the round-about name calling thing, and that, coupled with the situation I described above, made me feel like maybe I am expecting too much from social media.
> 
> Allandra was able to remain at LHCF for a very long time and stay very positive, encouraged, and encouraging. That says a lot, especially along with all of those kind posts to her thread. She must have been an amazing spirit. I plan to go back and read her posts and learn from her.



I had no idea she passed away. I haven't been an active member for very long on this forum but I remember lurking for a long while and seeing her messages in numerous threads. She was always kind and optimistic. May she rest in peace.


----------



## LovelyRo

I straightened my hair last week and this week I wore it in a twist out... I was testing out wearing it straight one week and then coverting it into another style the following week.  I just didn’t like my hair the week I wore it straight. It doesn’t flow/lay right.


----------



## FadingDelilah

If it wasn't for this forum being a place for me to vent, I would have been entirely bald all of about five minutes ago.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I have not washed my hair in 4 weeks! Hair still feels good, but this weekend Is definitely wash weekend. This is my first time going this long and I love it! I will go another 4 weeks after this wash.  Since being WL I really don't fuss with it. At least I know that every wash I'll have 1/2" longer than the last wash.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> If it wasn't for this forum being a place for me to vent, I would have been entirely bald all of about five minutes ago.


LOL!! Don't be BALD, we are here.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Oh I know why I have not wash my hair in so long! Duh, I have been focusing my attention on losing weight and I have lost 6lbs in the past two weeks. That can take a lot of attention from hair care. Hair is thriving tho! Time to have a thriving body to match. Ima get that "Big haired natural melanin curvaceous cutie pie" look going this spring.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I had a dream that I flat ironed my hair and it was BLUNT Waist length.  My hair also had a lovely natural gloss. It was so beautiful and all eyes were on me.

Now, what I did next in my dream was super surprising; I cut it all off (probably left about 3 inches of hair) and made a wig out of the hair that I cut. Ummmmm what?! I then proceeded to wear the wig, and made it known to those who asked, that the wig was made with my own hair. Creepy.


----------



## Platinum

I was talking about doing my hair 2 weeks ago and still haven't re-twisted my locs yet. I want to do it today but it's so beautiful outside today. I guess I'll do my hair tonight. 

I would love to come home one weekend, get glammed up, and do a photoshoot. I really need to hang out in the makeup forum more often.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

@shortdub78 

Hey lady. I also have a tree nut allergy. Did you find any products that work? 
Does that include coconut oil? Because technically it's not a nut


----------



## I Am So Blessed

It has been four weeks since last wash and I STILL DON'T WANT to wash my hair this weekend! *whiny baby voice*


Mmm mmm mmm *pokes lip out*

No! *stomps feet and crosses arms*


----------



## shasha8685

Wait.....is my unstretched hair touching my shoulders/slightly past my shoulders now?

When did that happen?


----------



## Cattypus1

My hair and scalp do not like oils.  I thought it was coconut but today I used olive oil and the itch was back. It started about 15 minutes in.  When I was rinsing my hair felt stiff and coated until I got my clay on.  I’m gonna have to use oils in small doses.


----------



## GGsKin

Platinum said:


> I was talking about doing my hair 2 weeks ago and still haven't re-twisted my locs yet. I want to do it today but it's so beautiful outside today. I guess I'll do my hair tonight.
> 
> I would love to come home one weekend, get glammed up, and do a photoshoot. I really need to hang out in the makeup forum more often.



It's fun but you always end up spending.


----------



## lalla

I don't know if I should be happy or sad about my cut/trim. I have lost length but the ends are blunt now, and my hair is very shiny and strong.  It will grow back, but I am back to a few cms below MBL.


----------



## Chicoro

lalla said:


> I don't know if I should be happy or sad about my cut/trim. I have lost length but the ends are blunt now, and my hair is very shiny and strong.  It will grow back, but I am back to a few cms below MBL.



Don't be sad! You'll be at waist length by end of year, right?


----------



## lalla

@Chicoro
At least WL I think. I'm hoping for HL!


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> My hair and scalp do not like oils.  I thought it was coconut but today I used olive oil and the itch was back. It started about 15 minutes in.  When I was rinsing my hair felt stiff and coated until I got my clay on.  I’m gonna have to use oils in small doses.


Oh no! Has the itching stop?


----------



## Daina

lalla said:


> I don't know if I should be happy or sad about my cut/trim. I have lost length but the ends are blunt now, and my hair is very shiny and strong.  It will grow back, but I am back to a few cms below MBL.



Were you expecting to have to trim that much or did they take more than expected? I self-trimmed off the last of some heat damage in January and am just below MBL. Hoping to be back at WL when I straighten again mid-year. Prayerfully HL by YE.


----------



## lalla

Daina said:


> Were you expecting to have to trim that much or did they take more than expected? I self-trimmed off the last of some heat damage in January and am just below MBL. Hoping to be back at WL when I straighten again mid-year. Prayerfully HL by YE.


Actually I was ok with a trim. But my january relaxer left my hair very underprocessed and I usually wear it in a bun. This was my first time straightening it in several weeks and I didn't get a good look before she cut it. 
It'll grow back, I guess.


----------



## LushLox

Lovely sounding products, never heard of him but I may try some out.
https://www.vernonfrancois.com


----------



## Fine 4s

I’mtrying to get back on my hair caremore consistently after years and years and it shows. I definitely have breakage and my twists aren’t the same thickness throughout the twists so I know I have breakage. Anyway, back in the day I used my Denman brush and then stopped because I was concerned with breakage using the brush. But that darn brush removes so much shedded hair that I think I’ll go back to it once per month to remove shedded hairs.

I washed on Saturday, DCed with cholesterol (so over this DC) and was too lazy to rinse out so it stayed in overnight. I just rinsed, detangled, applied detangling ghee and Shea butter.  I also ordered deva curl DC and the design essential rosemary and mint DC. Going to try and DC every week and get my moisture levels up as well as do my routine protein treatments.
I don’t plan to trim my hair in salons for the rest of the year...the last time I flat ironed was in 2011. Wow. 7 years and it doesn’t even show. Breakage is a beeeeyyyyyyyaaaaa......


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

I don't know what to do after I've deep conditioned my hair, and I think it's why my hair is always dry.


----------



## fifi134

What do y’all consider hitting a goal length: all your hair, or just your nape at the goal?

I lightly flat ironed my hair this weekend and trimmed it myself. My nape is at SL but everywhere else isn’t


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I usually come on right after work which is late or super early.  
How did i miss this ?


----------



## nerdography

So, I've made some adjustments to my wash routine. Normally, I was doing a protein treatment once a month, but recently I've decided to do a protein treatment every other week since March 4th. I have some curls that were loose waves that have started to form into ringlets. And my hair is starting to have more volume. This is exciting


----------



## Royalq

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I don't know what to do after I've deep conditioned my hair, and I think it's why my hair is always dry.


What i do:
Leave in
Moisturizing cream
 Seal with oil
Set in style whether it s a wet bun or braids for a braid out.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Royalq said:


> What i do:
> Leave in
> Moisturizing cream
> Seal with oil
> Set in style whether it s a wet bun or braids for a braid out.


I am going to try something like this. One of my issues is that so many things sit on my hair and using lots of products on top of one another will just leave my hair white because they don’t absorb. This makes me reluctant to add products after I’ve rinsed out my DC.


----------



## Alma Petra

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I am going to try something like this. One of my issues is that so many things sit on my hair and using lots of products on top of one another will just leave my hair white because they don’t absorb. This makes me reluctant to add products after I’ve rinsed out my DC.


You can use water-based spray-type leave-ins or diluted creamy leave-ins. Oil and shea butter cannot make your hair white so you can seal with these. There is a thread about shea butter in the forum, very active, and everybody is talking about how shea butter is keeping their hair moisturized.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Alma Petra said:


> You can use water-based spray-type leave-ins or diluted creamy leave-ins. Oil and shea butter cannot make your hair white so you can seal with these. There is a thread about shea butter in the forum, very active, and everybody is talking about how shea butter is keeping their hair moisturized.



Thanks for the suggestions! I was reading through that thread yesterday and actually ended up buying some products that I think can help me incorporate Shea butter.


----------



## Alma Petra

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I was reading through that thread yesterday and actually ended up buying some products that I think can help me incorporate Shea butter.


Yay! Let us know there what you end up mixing. I hope it will give you amazing results!


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> Oh no! Has the itching stop?


Yes, it stopped. When I first big chopped I was using coconut oil for prepoos. I had an itchy nape all the time. No oil on my scalp, the itch is gone.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I guess I’m back to looking raggedy until I decide to get my hair braided lol


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

So glad I decided to wash my hair tonight. My scalp was saying "wash me!"


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I guess I’m back to looking raggedy until I decide to get my hair braided lol


What?!?? Lol


----------



## Evolving78

I got rid of a ton of products yesterday. It felt good to get rid of the stuff I can’t use anymore. I gave them to my neighbor. I first I was gonna make a big deal about it, like exchanging them on here, or calling people, etc. But I needed to free myself from that energy, so I made a quick decision.


----------



## Evolving78

I washed my hair this morning, and my hair is curling up. I decided not to brush my hair down today, and I applied some gel. I will keep it this length, so I can go back and forth.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> What?!?? Lol


I sweated my hair out lol.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I got rid of a ton of products yesterday. It felt good to get rid of the stuff I can’t use anymore. I gave them to my neighbor. I first I was gonna make a big deal about it, like exchanging them on here, or calling people, etc. But I needed to free myself from that energy, so I made a quick decision.



Lucky neighbour; you've given her a lot of products. I need to move next door to you or something.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Lucky neighbour; you've given her a lot of products. I need to move next door to you or something.


Lol you should have saw her face when I handed her those bags! Lol 
I had to tell her I was product junkie.  She agreed! Lol I didn’t give her crappy stuff either. I gave her the new Ecostyler gel too! She shouldnt have to go to any store for hair products for 2-3 years. Lol


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I sweated my hair out lol.


----------



## Evolving78

I need to see what is going on with that Wetline gel thread. I still have some from 2016, but is the new formula ok?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_*INSPIRATION*_



 I CAN ONLY IMAGINE HOW LONG THIS HAIR (REALLY) IS IF STRAIGHTENED.


----------



## LushLox

I’ve stopped feeling too concerned about losing length when I trim. I’ve noticed I retain growth much easier when I incorporate regular trims and I quickly regain the lost inch or whatever. When I don’t trim regularly my hair stagnates so I no longer hesitate, I’ll trim every 12 weeks now, standard.


----------



## FadingDelilah

@I Am So Blessed 
That reminds me of our conversation in the Vicariously thread!!  But I'm feeling discouraged about growing my curly hair to hip length from this picture  LOL! I have almost the same curl pattern as the woman in that picture. I'll have to move my curly length goal back to mbl.  Now that I think about it I haven't posted any hair fantasies in that thread in a hot minute.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I like this.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> @I Am So Blessed
> That reminds me of our conversation in the Vicariously thread!!  *But I'm feeling discouraged about growing my curly hair to hip length from this picture * LOL! I have almost the same curl pattern as the woman in that picture. I'll have to move my curly length goal back to mbl.  Now that I think about it I haven't posted any hair fantasies in that thread in a hot minute.



LOL! Don't be discouraged! 





You can still have this as your goal! There is one thing I have noticed over my patient wait for long hair and that is: *LONG HAIR HAPPENS.
*
It really does. I have past most of my goals with flying colors and you can too!

So keep your fantasies alive! "Can't stop, wont stop eh eh" 

 Keep on with the Keepin on!!!

Also: Since you have the same curl pattern, that only tells me that the post was for you. Its telling you your future.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> LOL! Don't be discouraged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can still have this as your goal! There is one thing I have noticed over my patient wait for long hair and that is: *LONG HAIR HAPPENS.
> *
> It really does. I have past most of my goals with flying colors and you can too!
> 
> So keep your fantasies alive! "Can't stop, wont stop eh eh"
> 
> Keep on with the Keepin on!!!
> 
> Also: Since you have the same curl pattern, that only tells me that the post was for you. Its telling you your future.



You think so?? Well that's good that you feel that way because you have that God-touched spirit. I will not be discouraged any further, lol!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> *You think so??* Well that's good that you feel that way because you have that God-touched spirit. I will not be discouraged any further, lol!



YES! to the bolded.

_When I got into hair care I use to have this fantasy every day!!! I'd get comfortable on the couch and play Selena's  "Como La Flor" on repeat _

 I really got into it.

while picturing myself wearing this style with this length (kinky version) 

 .

Before I knew my hair started to grow and reached WL (for the first time). It's all in the mind. AND PRAYER. I asked for this. This time is my second time reaching WL, I am reaching for classic and beyond.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I would be equally excited to have elbow length kinky braids. Elbow length kinky braids is equivalent to white lady hip length braids in my opinion.


----------



## krissyhair

I love sleeping with wet hair in a bun, then in the morning take the bun down to shake and go.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am WL and my hair in two jumbo flat twists still doesn't  reach this far down lol. That is crazy LOL





LIKE:

*Me*: "what does it take type 4 hair, huh? what does it take for some hang?!"

*My Hair*: "It takes a blow dryer sweetie" *smug look*

*Me:* "well you can just forget about that! "

*My Hair:* "Suit yourself, you still look shoulder length tho...."


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LushLox said:


> I’ve stopped feeling too concerned about losing length when I trim. I’ve noticed I retain growth much easier when I incorporate regular trims and I quickly regain the lost inch or whatever. When I don’t trim regularly my hair stagnates so I no longer hesitate, I’ll trim every 12 weeks now, standard.


I have noticed the same for myself. When i trimmed that half inch off my hair shot right back where it was and then some. Nice to know I wasn't seeing things.

I haven't trimmed in 6 months lol. I have to do it again so it can flourish faster.


----------



## LushLox

krissyhair said:


> I love sleeping with wet hair in a bun, then in the morning take the bun down to shake and go.



That sounds like the epitome of easy going, low maintenance hair!


----------



## FadingDelilah

I want to get some rubber thread so I can try banding my hair.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Ok so.

Today, I rinsed my hair in the shower and did a verrrrrry quick non-extensive cowash with a new favorite conditioner (it’s a baby detangling conditioner by Johnson and Johnson) and then I finger detangled my hair in sections (gonna see if I can get the hang of finger detangling; I usually use my Wet Brush which is a breeze). Afterwards, I didn’t rinse the conditioner out and finished my shower. Got out and almost immediately applied my Leave In (it’s a CRN Leave In marketed for children-Sundae Glaze something). Then I applied some SM CES to each section of my hair (I put my hair in four twists as sections and then break those twists up so I have eight twists at the end). I was worried about all of these products on top of one another because my hair is low-po but it seems like it sunk in.

My hair is so soft today. I’m so happy!
I have never gotten the hang of moisturizing and sealing my hair. I think my hair never feels moisturized because it’s never sealed.

I’m starting to understand what works for my hair.

It has to be cleaned often. 1-2x a week. Have found a shampoo that works well.

It needs to be detangled very often. Every day or every other day (this might change with my new M&S revelation). Wet Brush works well. Trying out finger detangling which is not bad as long as I have wet hair filled with a good conditioner.

I need to DC with heat. Diluted DCs aid in easy application and also I use less product.

Sectioning my hair is more helpful than not.

I’m gonna try incorporating some sort of nightly routine so that I can moisturize and seal my hair and not have to worry about it the next day when I’m rushing to get to class or running errands.

Also, I decided to do that routine today after reading the Shea Butter thread. I realized from reading that that I need to moisturize my hair with something (hence the conditioner and leave in) and then I need to seal it in with something other than my usual coconut oil. The only product I have that has Shea butter high on the ingredient list was the CES. I was hesitant to use it because it has never worked in the past. But I wanted to give the Shea Butter a try. I’m glad I did.

Sorry this post is so long.


----------



## demlew

shortdub78 said:


> I need to see what is going on with that Wetline gel thread. I still have some from 2016, but is the new formula ok?



I don't remember who, but someone said it felt like she slicked her hair with tap water and other posters agreed. The old formula has aloe vera extract a little higher in the ingredient list while the new formula has only aloe vera juice as the very last ingredient.  I haven't used the new one to know the difference.


----------



## Royalq

So I got my hair trimmed at Hair Cuttery yesterday. They did a very good job but the price though. Anyways I bought Elasta qp mango butter Moisturizer and a cheap Almond oil. I'm always hesitant to moisturize my hair while flat ironed because ors hair lotion leaves my hair so sticky and greasy. But I used a very small amount of cream and maybe 4 drops of oil throughout my whole head to seal. This morning my hair was still flowy and light. I failed at pincurlng my hair last night though lol.


----------



## Rocky91

I Am So Blessed said:


> I am WL and my hair in two jumbo flat twists still doesn't  reach this far down lol. That is crazy LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE:
> 
> *Me*: "what does it take type 4 hair, huh? what does it take for some hang?!"
> 
> *My Hair*: "It takes a blow dryer sweetie" *smug look*
> 
> *Me:* "well you can just forget about that! "
> 
> *My Hair:* "Suit yourself, you still look shoulder length tho...."


This is BEAUTIFUL and I think you could do it on stretched hair without heat at your current length. Banding or even twists and then brush through for a heatless blowout.


----------



## Rocky91

LushLox said:


> I’ve stopped feeling too concerned about losing length when I trim. I’ve noticed I retain growth much easier when I incorporate regular trims and I quickly regain the lost inch or whatever. When I don’t trim regularly my hair stagnates so I no longer hesitate, I’ll trim every 12 weeks now, standard.


This is me, I need to go back to doing so. I am a fine haired natural and my ends are snagging when I set my hair right now  I really need to straighten and trim this weekend. My hair looked its very best when I regularly got trimmed up blunt.


----------



## krissyhair

LushLox said:


> That sounds like the epitome of easy going, low maintenance hair!


It really is! But the success rate is only about 80%. When it doesn't work the other 20% of the time I'm kinda stuck. But today I'm rocking the single braid and slick edges, that works too.


----------



## LavenderMint

I saw Embracing Natural Beauty posting about Adwoa Beauty. Anyone here tried it?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Duff @lonei


----------



## ClassyJSP

They just quoted me $280 for some box braids and i'm cheap so i'm about to buy the hair and talk my mama into braiding it for me lol.  I'll youtube some videos and stretch/pull that hair myself.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Dam.....just looking back into the 90s.

TLC were so gorgeous.  If  "left eye" and "T Boz" had a fro Oh My goshh! History would have been shaped.

I loved TCL

"I creep yeah ....just creepin ona downlow....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Once again, I notice that my staples and holy grails are mainly NOT available on the ground and none are from the same line.

Just why.


----------



## imaginary

ClassyJSP said:


> They just quoted me $280 for some box braids and i'm cheap so i'm about to buy the hair and talk my mama into braiding it for me lol.  I'll youtube some videos and stretch/pull that hair myself.



If you want an easier (granted a touch more tedious) method, you can do individual crochet box braids (partially is less work).


----------



## FadingDelilah

My hair is capable of only disappointing me so I'm done trying for good.


----------



## Alma Petra

FadingDelilah said:


> My hair is capable of only disappointing me so I'm done trying for good.


What were you trying to do?


----------



## FadingDelilah

Alma Petra said:


> What were you trying to do?



Hmmm where do I start? I have a sudden thin spot that is inconceivable so I can't even wear a twist or braid out. I also tried stretching my hair three ways just so that I can put my hair in some type of basic flat twist style, since my hair shrinks to less than an inch long when it's shrunken. I failed every time due to my hair texture and my mysteriously sensitive scalp giving me all sorts of issues every step of the way. Parting my hair into sections alone is a challenge. Moisturizing and detangling is a challenge. Any sort of style prep is a challenge because it always takes hours and nothing ends up working well for me. I'm eternally putting my efforts to rest. I'm going to stock up on head wraps since I don't wear fake hair, and focus my energy on other things.

A moment of silence for all the time I've spent on my hair. (Btw thanks for asking. You're so sweet Alma  and pretty!)


----------



## Alma Petra

FadingDelilah said:


> Hmmm where do I start? I have a sudden thin spot that is inconceivable so I can't even wear a twist or braid out. I also tried stretching my hair three ways just so that I can put my hair in some type of basic flat twist style, since my hair shrinks to less than an inch long when it's shrunken. I failed every time due to my hair texture and my mysteriously sensitive scalp giving me all sorts of issues every step of the way. Parting my hair into sections alone is a challenge. Moisturizing and detangling is a challenge. Any sort of style prep is a challenge because it always takes hours and nothing ends up working well for me. I'm eternally putting my efforts to rest. I'm going to stock up on head wraps since I don't wear fake hair, and focus my energy on other things.
> 
> A moment of silence for all the time I've spent on my hair. (Btw thanks for asking. You're so sweet Alma  and pretty!)


Awww thank you dear  

So how long is your hair? And are you natural or otherwise?

It's a good idea to take a short break from doing your hair in order to renew your energy. But I have to say that I have never been able to flat twist or flat braid (corn row) I think that these styles are really difficult. I remember it took @YvetteWithJoy quite some time to master them. I tried multiple times and I eventually gave up lol

And I'm sorry to hear about your scalp issues. There are so many possibilities. It could be an allergy or some product irritating your scalp. It could be a vitamin or Iron deficiency. Have you started looking into it?

I can make some suggestions regarding styling. To avoid the struggle with parting your hair, you can keep it always parted in sections and wash section by section. @Chicoro keeps her hair in braids. You can do the same or keep it in 2 strand twists or bantu knots, at least while you are rocking your head wraps. Regarding stretching, my favourite way used to be in bantu knots. You can do this whether you comb to stretch or stretch with your hands. The knots keep the hair fairly taut but not too tight. Immediately after you rinse out your conditioner, squeeze out the excessive water, LOC with a leave-in, a cream and your shea/oil mix, and then put the section up in a bantu knot.
I like this type of small bands to keep the knot in place and allow you to avoid tightening it and irritating your scalp







The knot will take some time to dry but once the hair is dry it will continue to be stretched and depending on what products you used to style you can even end up with a bantu knot out style after take down (like the one in my avatar) or you can use the stretched hair to do another style. 

Detangling is, IMO, less painful and less damaging to the hair if you opt to finger detangle instead of combing. Finger detangling is much easier when you do your hair in sections specially when these sections have been kept in a stretched style such as a twist or a bantu knot.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

FadingDelilah said:


> Hmmm where do I start? I have a sudden thin spot that is inconceivable so I can't even wear a twist or braid out. I also tried stretching my hair three ways just so that I can put my hair in some type of basic flat twist style, since my hair shrinks to less than an inch long when it's shrunken. I failed every time due to my hair texture and my mysteriously sensitive scalp giving me all sorts of issues every step of the way. Parting my hair into sections alone is a challenge. Moisturizing and detangling is a challenge. Any sort of style prep is a challenge because it always takes hours and nothing ends up working well for me. I'm eternally putting my efforts to rest. I'm going to stock up on head wraps since I don't wear fake hair, and focus my energy on other things.
> 
> A moment of silence for all the time I've spent on my hair. (Btw thanks for asking. ￼You're so sweet Alma  and pretty!)





Alma Petra said:


> Awww thank you dear
> 
> So how long is your hair? And are you natural or otherwise?
> 
> It's a good idea to take a short break from doing your hair in order to renew your energy. But I have to say that I have never been able to flat twist or flat braid (corn row) I think that these styles are really difficult. I remember it took @YvetteWithJoy quite some time to master them. I tried multiple times and I eventually gave up lol
> 
> And I'm sorry to hear about your scalp issues. There are so many possibilities. It could be an allergy or some product irritating your scalp. It could be a vitamin or Iron deficiency. Have you started looking into it?
> 
> I can make some suggestions regarding styling. To avoid the struggle with parting your hair, you can keep it always parted in sections and wash section by section. @Chicoro keeps her hair in braids. You can do the same or keep it in 2 strand twists or bantu knots, at least while you are rocking your head wraps. Regarding stretching, my favourite way used to be in bantu knots. You can do this whether you comb to stretch or stretch with your hands. The knots keep the hair fairly taut but not too tight. Immediately after you rinse out your conditioner, squeeze out the excessive water, LOC with a leave-in, a cream and your shea/oil mix, and then put the section up in a bantu knot.
> I like this type of small bands to keep the knot in place and allow you to avoid tightening it and irritating your scalp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knot will take some time to dry but once the hair is dry it will continue to be stretched and depending on what products you used to style you can even end up with a bantu knot out style after take down (like the one in my avatar)
> 
> Detangling is, IMO, less painful and less damaging to the hair if you opt to finger detangle instead of combing. Finger detangling is much easier when you do your hair in sections specially when these sections have been kept in a stretched style such as a twist or a bantu knot.



@FadingDelilah, many hugs!

I can relate to your post so much. I feel it is okay to just be done. I'll share my experiences, in case it helps or encourages. *Thought: Have you thought about wearing a crochet install? Saved my sanity. Scalp was accessible. Hair grew. Almost zero maintenance. Can be VERY healthy if your cornrow pattern reduces tension from the installed hair and is not too tightly braided.*

@Alma Petra is correct: It took me a looooooong time to learn how to flat twist. I don't even remember how long. Over a year maybe? I was a little embarrassed. I will post at the end of this post the videos that, together, finally made it click for me. It was sooooooooooo worth the work to learn how, though. For months I would just try to flat twist the same one, front section of my hair. It paid off to just keep trying, month after month after month.
I just tried to blow dry and flat twist blown dry hair. Fail!!!  I think I used to much product. I posted pics in the "Low Manipulation" challenge thread. Even though I failed, I'm just going to keep trying. It will make my life so much better if I can wear two flat twists for 4 or 5 days then wear the twist out for 2 or 3 days.
Shrinkage-related issues! Oh, yes. I do relate! My tangles, detangling, and the resultant breakage and damage from detangling had me disturbed--highly disturbed--for _years_. I still worry some about potential damage from using the astonishingly amazing KareCo Tangle Buster Brush (from WalMart) and my seamless Kent 16t comb. Currently I pre-detangle (that is, elongate and separate and deweb and lightly finger detangle), and that helps a ton. A huge blessed surprise: On a whim I found a gel that keeps my tangles at bay for wash and gos. It's insane. I marvel about this every day. It may not vibe with your hair, I don't know, but I'll share the product: It's Bronner Brothers Firm Hold Curling Gel. If I apply it to naked hair, it freezes my hair. No tangles. Since leave in works against that, I must have well DC'd, well conditioned hair before applying the gel to naked hair. This is a recent change in my regimen: The day before wash day, I wear my wash and go in a ponytail puff and saturate my ends with DC all day. That evening, I began the pre-detangling process. The way that gel holds my hair frozen all week plus the prepooing-with-DC move, there has been waaaaaaaay less tangling.
Whipped shea butter on my ends is truly helping. My hair knots waaaaaaaay less. Check out the long, popular, fun Shea Regimen thread.
Still, I get you: Even with all the growth in skill and product selection I'm making, I am still ______ (near outdone, I guess?) by how much time my hair care takes. I'm trying to solve this before conceding and texlaxing.
I share not because these moves will necessarily work for you, but just so that you know that it's possible to struggle for a long time but make tiny, sometimes random bits of progress very slowly that all adds up to a better hair life.

The first few years of awkward-length hair were terrible for me. I was double minded: I felt I needed to keep trialing techniques and products so that things could improve, but I felt I was all over the place and inconsistent and spending and spending.

One YouTuber I respect posted that for newer naturals, trialing and spending are just par for the course because you need to figure things out. I tried to calm my emotions down after hearing that.

Lastly, when I watch people who've been natural for 10+ years have breakthrough moments, discoveries, etc., it just reminds me that I'll always need to remain open and patient and flexible. Some people master their hair, only for it to change on them after a few years. Sometimes a staple product will all of a sudden stop working. And then the discontinuations and the formula changes. Lawd! Lol.

I'll go find those flat twist tutorials.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@FadingDelilah, after watching the videos below, the _concept_ of flat twisting became clear to me. That made all the difference in the world.

I went back and forth between watching the videos and trying to flat twist a section of hair in the mirror until I got it.


----------



## Chicoro

FadingDelilah said:


> My hair is capable of only disappointing me* so I'm done trying for good.*



That means you are on the brink of making a breakthrough!

When I first arrived here, I too wanted to give up. I thought I was doing most of what everyone was raving about. So, I figured there was nothing this board could offer me. I was deeply disappointed after joining. Then, over time, I started to see things about my hair and processes that I never saw before.

Most of us are here because we were disappointed by what we did, what was done or because of how our hair ended up.


----------



## FadingDelilah

@Alma Petra @YvetteWithJoy @Chicoro

Thank you guys so much for your helpful posts! Alma, a lot of your tips were really helpful to me and gave me new, much needed ideas. Btw, I am fully natural and my hair is about 6 inches long. Yvette, your posts really made me realize that failed attempts are something I'll have to accept a whole lot if I want to master my hair. I guess I was just mentally beating myself up because failing so much can honestly make you feel like you'll _never _succeed, you know? Thank you @Chicoro for the encouragement. I really needed to hear that. I feel ready to try again with my hair now thanks to you guys. Thanks again!


----------



## LavenderMint

Has anyone been able to source the original Felicia Leatherwood brush? I gave up on looking for it once I found the Kare Co Tangle Buster at Walmart. 
The Tangle Buster looks like the Leatherwood brush but the Leatherwood brush is a bit smaller. 
(Yes, I just watched Naptural85s review of the Revlon dryer brush.)


----------



## Alma Petra

FadingDelilah said:


> @Alma Petra @YvetteWithJoy @Chicoro
> 
> Thank you guys so much for your helpful posts! Alma, a lot of your tips were really helpful to me and gave me new, much needed ideas. Btw, I am fully natural and my hair is about 6 inches long. Yvette, your posts really made me realize that failed attempts are something I'll have to accept a whole lot if I want to master my hair. I guess I was just mentally beating myself up because failing so much can honestly make you feel like you'll _never _succeed, you know? Thank you @Chicoro for the encouragement. I really needed to hear that. I feel ready to try again with my hair now thanks to you guys. Thanks again!



Wow your hair is the same length as my twa  5.5-6 inches long (1 year old)

This is definitely an awkward stage. When I'm not playing with my hair and trying to master the wng, I divide the twa in 2 parts and braid it then pin it to the side of my bun (which is gelled to the gods) because it's too short to be included in the bun. You can try using this type of pins. They are very handy

  

On the other hand I think that at this length, you might want to try wearing wash and goes (defining the curls). The WNG can look really good at this length because the short hair does not lie limply and you can achieve good root lift and volume at the top. Sadly my hair is not all one length but I can demonstrate the concept with my twa part


   

And if you redo your WNG frequently detangling should be really easy. For my twa, I water wash exclusively and frequently nowadays by scrunching the water into my hair and I depend on shingling to remove the sheds (and detanlge) while I style. So I don't shampoo or comb and I find that this helps a lot.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Alma Petra said:


> Wow your hair is the same length as my twa  5.5-6 inches long (1 year old)
> 
> This is definitely an awkward stage. When I'm not playing with my hair and trying to master the wng, I divide the twa in 2 parts and braid it then pin it to the side of my bun (which is gelled to the gods) because it's too short to be included in the bun. You can try using this type of pins. They are very handy
> 
> View attachment 427158 View attachment 427160
> 
> On the other hand I think that at this length, you might want to try wearing wash and goes (defining the curls). The WNG can look really good at this length because the short hair does not lie limply and you can achieve good root lift and volume at the top. Sadly my hair is not all one length but I can demonstrate the concept with my twa part
> 
> 
> View attachment 427162 View attachment 427164 View attachment 427166
> 
> And if you redo your WNG frequently detangling should be really easy. For my twa, I water wash exclusively and frequently nowadays by scrunching the water into my hair and I depend on shingling to remove the sheds (and detanlge) while I style. So I don't shampoo or comb and I find that this helps a lot.



Ahh you just gave me an idea with those clips! They look more stable than bobby pins. And I would try those other things but my curl pattern is much much tinier and more tanglier than yours (4b that wants to be 4c so bad ). My hair is also extremely thick so there's no chance for any type of slicking action going down at this length, lol! Thanks again for the ideas though, Alma.


----------



## curlyTisME

I've been doing well with consistency and keeping my hair taken care of. Think I'm going to get some braids for a while to avoid daily manipulation.


----------



## Alma Petra

FadingDelilah said:


> Ahh you just gave me an idea with those clips! They look more stable than bobby pins. And I would try those other things but my curl pattern is much much tinier and more tanglier than yours (*4b that wants to be 4c so bad* ). My hair is also extremely thick so there's no chance for any type of slicking action going down at this length, lol! Thanks again for the ideas though, Alma.


Hehe I laughed at the bolded. 
You know what sometimes I feel grateful for thin hair lol

Definitely try the clips (I guess that's their correct name lol) My hair laughs at bobby pins but these ones are really great and since your hair is thick, you can try getting the longer size.
And you may not get very sleek styles with gel but it could still make it easier to keep your hair in place and make it look neater. It helps the ends of my two braids lie flat against the rest of the hair. Try something that is not drying, something similar to the old formula Wetline gel.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Alma Petra said:


> Hehe I laughed at the bolded.
> You know what sometimes I feel grateful for thin hair lol
> 
> Definitely try the clips (I guess that's their correct name lol) My hair laughs at bobby pins but these ones are really great and since your hair is thick, you can try getting the longer size.
> And you may not get very sleek styles with gel but it could still make it easier to keep your hair in place and make it look neater. It helps the ends of my two braids lie flat against the rest of the hair. Try something that is not drying, something similar to the old formula Wetline gel.



Thank you so much! I will look into the large clips and hope I can slick my hair back with some type of gel or custard.


----------



## FadingDelilah

When you just spent several hours getting a protective style installed and you can finally get out of your seat.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My hair is almost too big for my Gold N Hot heat cap that I've been using for over ten years! I just got done DCing and I'm using my arm muscles just to push all my in it. I have the plastic bag on tight too. I don't want to buy a new heat cap, this one is sentimental we go way back. It still works well. Next wash day I will try to make my hair smaller and tighter for my DCs.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> When you just spent several hours getting a protective style installed and you can finally get out of your seat.


LOL LOL !! True.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am ashamed to say today i was 5 weeks post wash. I finally did it and DCing right now. It took a long time to apply my conditioner! This is the life all the long haired naturals were talking about and I brushed them off. Now I believe them....now I believe.  Wash day is not to be taken lightly at this stage. My hair is so heavy on my head with the DC. I can't move fast enough to hurry and get that plastic bags on my head to take the weight of. Hair was hanging to mbl with the DC. If I wiped it fast I could hurt my neck.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Y'all I had a twa two years ago.... tis all.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@FadingDelilah dont give up yet. Hide your hair! Like what @YvetteWithJoy and @Alma Petra said.

When I had 6inches of hair I did nothing but twists under hats. Just don't bother styling it right now.  I waited until my hair reached the point were I could slap a Marley hair bun on it. I didn't combed my hair for two weeks at a time.

If I were you I'd put my hair in about 6 ponytails and do the braidless crochet method.  With hair that matches yours.  I am thinking about trying it with Marley hair.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> @FadingDelilah dont give up yet. Hide your hair! Like what @YvetteWithJoy and @Alma Petra said.
> 
> When I had 6inches of hair I did nothing but twists under hats. Just don't bother styling it right now.  I waited until my hair reached the point were I could slap a Marley hair bun on it. I didn't combed my hair for two weeks at a time.
> 
> If I were you I'd put my hair in about 6 ponytails and do the braidless crochet method.  With hair that matches yours.  I am thinking about trying it with Marley hair.



Lucky you that you can wear fake hair and put your hair in 6 ponytails, lol! My hair is so thick using that few ponytails would put wayyy too much tension on my parts. I also swore to never wear fake hair, even though I get sooo tempted sometimes, so no luck there either. I will just have to wait until my hair is a few inches longer to start styling it. Hopefully by June I will be full shoulder length.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Lucky you that you can wear fake hair and put your hair in 6 ponytails, lol! My hair is so thick using that few ponytails would put wayyy too much tension on my parts. I also swore to never wear fake hair, even though I get sooo tempted sometimes, so no luck there either. I will just have to wait until my hair is a few inches longer to start styling it. Hopefully by June I will be full shoulder length.


You'll reach your goals soon then. I actually won't do the ponytail method I was suggesting it for you. And like you I also feel weird about fake hair. I hate it actually. (I hate what it's become) But on the other hand if wearing it can get me out of an awkward stage I'll incorporate it. (Without it looking like fake hair) Marley hair matched my hair to a T and took me right out of the TWA stage so fast.

If i were to do crochets i would just do two flat twists accross in the back to achieve the half up half down look, without my own hair rubbing on my shoulders. If I feel super weird about it I'll take them out. I'll let y'all know if I really go through with it. I will never wear human hair omg. (But all in all, wearing fake hair is wearing fake hair).

Are your products fulfilling all of your moisturized wishes? If yes then you are set to gain those inches by June.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I want to get some rubber thread so I can try banding my hair.


Aha! (As if this is a new idea) have you tried roller setting with those little perm rods!?

I hope that you answer "no" lol because  I see that working for you.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@FadingDelilah Also *extra talkative *

Head bands! I wore one everyday with my TWA (which I didn't have for long, my hair grew so fast on S curl spray) in high school.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MeaWea said:


> *Has anyone been able to source the original Felicia Leatherwood brush? I gave up on looking for it once I found the Kare Co Tangle Buster at Walmart.
> The Tangle Buster looks like the Leatherwood brush but the Leatherwood brush is a bit smaller.
> (Yes, I just watched Naptural85s review of the Revlon dryer brush.)*


@MeaWea 
I thought I purchased mine a while back during a BF Sale directly from a FL Site? (I could be wrong tho')?  She was offering them for either 9 or 12 bucks.

I also have the Kareco and use it way more than the FL.  The FL is too "stiff" and I like the way the Kareco moves & gives to the hair.  

There are several knock-off FL's that you can purchase from a Sad.dlery or Eq.uine shop.  I bought a couple of those for about $2.99 and also use them more than the Original FL, only because they have more "give" to them.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I want to do these half up half down hairstyles so badly, but I do not want to wear my own hair out in the back!!!

the only way I can think to achieve this without my hair being out is crochets. I would leave the whole front half out and just crochet the back half with Marley hair.

I'd do two or three flat twists going across In the back and crochet the hair in. It would blend quite seamlessly.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MeaWea
> I thought I purchased mine a while back during a BF Sale directly from a FL Site? (I could be wrong tho')?  She was offering them for either 9 or 12 bucks.
> 
> I also have the Kareco and use it way more than the FL.  The FL is too "stiff" and I like the way the Kareco moves & gives to the hair.
> 
> There are several knock-off FL's that you can purchase from a Sad.dlery or Eq.uine shop.  I bought a couple of those for about $2.99 and also use them more than the Original FL, only because they have more "give" to them.



I can echo this post almost entirely, @MeaWea.


----------



## krissyhair

Anyone else with scalpy edges? Not because they are damaged, but because that's what you were born with?

I never wear braids, weaves, wigs, or any other type of install, and haven't had chemicals on my hair since 2004, so 14 years ago.


----------



## niknakmac

Rough hair day this morning.  After being sick all weekend I did not get a chacne to do my hair.  This morning my hair was dry and tangled.  Since I was still not 100% I did not want any water touching my hair.  Luckily it's cold out.  I did one flat twist in the front and put a hat on.  Looks pretty good. The hat saved the day.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The Mane Choice tropical line smells so good!!!

Has anyone tried the braid/twist out cream? How is it?

Does the sealing cream indeed seal?

TIA!


----------



## imaginary

krissyhair said:


> Anyone else with scalpy edges? Not because they are damaged, but because that's what you were born with?
> 
> I never wear braids, weaves, wigs, or any other type of install, and haven't had chemicals on my hair since 2004, so 14 years ago.



Same and it's very annoying. And not only that, but the edges I do have don't grow past a certain length and are fuzzy, curly and a lighter colour than the rest of my hair. I legit slick down my edges because the gel makes it look darker and like I have some.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> The Mane Choice tropical line smells so good!!!
> 
> Has anyone tried the braid/twist out cream? How is it?
> 
> Does the sealing cream indeed seal?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 427268


Wow those prices!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I Am So Blessed said:


> Wow those prices!





Yes. I know you use activator and grease at excellently cost effective pricing. Very cool.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes. I know you use activator and grease at excellently cost effective pricing. Very cool.



I use what works, they happen to be cheap at the same time. Very cool.

I hope you like it. I use to spend A lot on products back in the Day. It was fun. The Beauty Supply store was my hang out! Asian owner told me once "you neva buy hair! You always buy good products" i was touched that she noticed! Nowadays I just use what i know works.

One day I'm coming to your house with a basket. 

My favorites were Dominican products. How how I loved them.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I Am So Blessed said:


> I use what works, they happen to be cheap at the same time. Very cool.
> 
> I hope you like it. I use to spend A lot on products back in the Day. It was fun. The Beauty Supply store was my hang out! Asian owner told me once "you neva buy hair! You always buy good products" i was touched that she noticed! Nowadays I just use what i know works.
> 
> One day I'm coming to your house with a basket.
> 
> My favorites were Dominican products. How how I loved them.



Neat! 

You hope I like what? The product? I don't have it. I'm just trying to learn about it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

.


YvetteWithJoy said:


> Neat!
> 
> You hope I like what? The product? I don't have it. I'm just trying to learn about it.



LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> @FadingDelilah Also *extra talkative *
> 
> Head bands! I wore one everyday with my TWA (which I didn't have for long, my hair grew so fast on S curl spray) in high school.



I never mind talking to you!  I will get some head bands and work on more moisture. I realized today Shea butter isn't the one for me and I am going to try using avj instead. My scalp loves it. Sadly though I accidentally mixed some shampoo into my bottle of avj and now I'll have to purchase a new bottle.  

Things are progressing little by little.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am actually looking foward for my trim in April. I dont think i need one, but I'm doing it to be safe I guess. Plus It always feels brand new after a good trim. It's like a reset button.


----------



## LushLox

I Am So Blessed said:


> Wow those prices!



I'm so used to paying those kind of prices (and more ) that the Mane Choice prices look quite cheap/reasonable to me. I think I'm numb to it now lol.


----------



## LushLox

Gorgeous bun @Alma Petra


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> *I never mind talking to you!*  I will get some head bands and work on more moisture. I realized today Shea butter isn't the one for me and I am going to try using avj instead. My scalp loves it. Sadly though I accidentally mixed some shampoo into my bottle of avj and now I'll have to purchase a new bottle.
> 
> *Things are progressing little by little*.


Thank you!!

Yay!! Progress means success.

Yeah, I heard that AVJ was like a humectant or something. Humectants are good.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LushLox said:


> I'm so used to paying those kind of prices (and more ) that the Mane Choice prices look quite cheap/reasonable to me. I think I'm numb to it now lol.





..... I totally GET that.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

To be on this level of hair growth is absolutely astounding. I will be there.. I totally 4c it.



22Century Woman WOW.

I am wondering how long is she going to continue going her hair! I hope she grows on. 

I absolutely love CravingCurlyKinks hair <--this woman.

EfficientlyNatural 





Shout out to the Gs in the game and many more like them.


WOW to be on that level of hair growth is absolutely astounding. I will be there.. I totally 4c it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I literally just realized that I have been accidentally spraying my hair with diluted shampoo. I’ve sprayed it a few times because I thought it was leave in conditioner spray and I forgot to take the label off *facepalm* 

Speaking of leave in conditioners, I’m test driving 3 I got from the big BSS, until I can get some APB. Fun fact: I’ve tried 50-11 times to upload pictures of the ingredients, but I guess that wasn’t happening lol. So here’s some copy and paste action:

Ingredients for the “pink bottle” aka Dream Kids Olive Miracle Detangler:

Aqua, Cetrimonium Chloride, Amodimethicone, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract/Aloe Vera, Olea Europaea Fruit Oil/Oilve Oil, Butyrospermum Parkii Fruit/Shea Butter, COcos Nucifera Oil/Coconut Oil, Tocophero/Vitamin E, Glycine Soja Oil/Soybean Oil, Simmondsia Chinensis Seed Oil/ JOjoba Oil, Vitis Vinifera Seed Oil/ Grape Seed Oil, Persea Gratissima Oil/ Avocado Oil, Linum Usitassimum Seed Oil, Triticum Vulare Germ Oil/Wheat Germ Oil Hydrolyzed Silk, Hydrolyzed Triticum Acrylamidopropyltrimoinium Chloride/Acrylates Copolymer, Trideceth 12, Glycerin, Polyquaternium 11, Oleth 20m Benzophenone 4, Imidazolidinfyl Urea, Critic Acid, Parfum/Fragrancem Benzyl Benzoate, D-LIMONENE

Ingredients for the Knots Be Gone:
*
Key Ingredients:* Water (Aqua), Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice(Aloe Vera Juice) , (Marshmallow) Althaea Officinalis Root Powder, Hibiscus (Flower) Rosa-Sinensis extract, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (Natural Detangling Agent), Vegetable Glycerin , Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Extract, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Oil, Fragrance (Parfum) , Botanical Blend.

*Featured Ingredients:*


*Marshmallow Root:* Contains an amazing detangling ability due to mucinogenic properties which gives hair slip, keeps hair soft and works to soothe dry scalp and reduce dandruff.
*Aloe Vera:* Moisturizes and conditions hair by smoothing the hair cuticle while coating it to seal moisture in. It also strengthens cortex of damaged hair
*Hibiscus Flower:* Repairs hair cuticle, provides nutrients to smooth and soften hair and discourages split ends to promote healthier hair. 
Ingredients for the Mielle Tinys and Tots Sacha Inchi Detangling Conditioner:

Aqua (Water), Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice*,Glycerin*, Honey*, Plukenetia Volubis (Sacha Inchi) Oil*, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil*, Orbignya Oleifera (Babassu) Seed Oil, Panthenol (Vitamin B5), Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Stearalkonium Chloride, Acrylates Copolymer, Polysorbate 20, PEG-120 Methyl Glucose Dioleate, Methyl Gluceth-10, Dehydroacetic Acid, Benzyl Alcohol *Certified Organic Ingredients Warnings: Avoid contact with eyes. If eye contact occurs, rinse with water. Hair flammable. Flammability is increased when wearing leave-on products of this type. Keep hair away from sparks, flames or lit tobacco products at all times. For external use only. If ingested, contact a medical professional. To be applied by adults only. Keep out of reach of children. Contains oils derived from nuts. Avoid contact if there are known nut allergies.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> To be on this level of hair growth is absolutely astounding. I will be there.. I totally 4c it.
> 
> 
> 
> 22Century Woman WOW.
> 
> I am wondering how long is she going to continue going her hair! I hope she grows on. View attachment 427274
> 
> I absolutely love CravingCurlyKinks hair View attachment 427270<--this woman.
> 
> EfficientlyNatural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shout out to the Gs in the game and many more like them.
> 
> 
> WOW to be on that level of hair growth is absolutely astounding. I will be there.. *I totally 4c it.*


I see what you did there


----------



## LovelyRo

I am obsessed with watching hair trimming/cutting videos on IG.


----------



## Britt

Took my braids down on Sunday. I was 9 months post relaxer, got incredibly frustrated and ended up having my mom snip off my relaxed ends. I was left with a short and bushy confused afro.  I tried to finger coil the back section, got tired of that and saw that it wasn't going in a direction that I liked lol. Watching YT videos gave me confidence to 'easily'   finger coil my twa. 

Scrapped that idea and went back to my tried and true flat twist out. My hair is super short so I did a lot of flat twists everywhere.  Took the twists down yesterday morning and it was a super fail. It looked ugly and ridiculous. Just not visually appealing ,sensible or even acceptable  ... I emailed my job to take the day off and took my behind to the braiding shop with my scarf over my afro.  I got some small box braids and will have to continue on with the braids until my hair gets a decent length for a cute twist out. I foresee another 5 or 6 months of growth. Even the ends of my fro feel like utter sh!t. I know my hair is in shock bc when I was natural the first go around my hair felt different and as time progressed with all the good products and deep conditioning it became softer and nicer looking. I experienced the 'shock' that I've read about years ago when you first big chop and how your hair needs lots of moisture and your twa just feels perpetually dry.


----------



## Britt

@ItsMeLilLucky  thanks for this post. Which spray would you say it most moisturizing. I would like to spray the roots of my braids to give my little 2 inch fro underneath some moisture.


----------



## Rocky91

I thought I was fancy using the Jane carter foam wrap but lowkey it's not as good as Elasta QP or Design Essentials or Keracare on my hair. It's not even close to being as smoothing.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Britt said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky  thanks for this post. Which spray would you say it most moisturizing. I would like to spray the roots of my braids to give my little 2 inch fro underneath some moisture.




When I had braids this was the best for moisture and softness. Read the ingredients https://www.clorebeauty.com/african-royale-brx-braid-extension-sheen-spray-12-oz/





I am going to get some after work today.


----------



## Britt

@I Am So Blessed  ohhh thank you! This is a throwback right here! I can pick it up from the bss  Thanks!
Did you find it made your own hair a little softer when you took your braids down?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Britt said:


> @I Am So Blessed  ohhh thank you! This is a throwback right here! I can pick it up from the bss  Thanks!
> *Did you find it made your own hair a little softer when you took your braids down*?



A resounding YES to that question! And I think it made my hair grow faster. I sprayed it in my hair every day when I had box braids. It smells good too.

Your post made me think of picking some up today just to spray on my loose hair for added moisture!


----------



## Sharpened

I did a high puff with coily bangs for the first time in life. I liked it, got compliments, but forgot to take pictures. Maybe next time...

I am on a twist break for a few days, then a DIY protein treatment.


----------



## icsonia22

Am I the only person who feels like the longer my hair gets, the shorter it seems? I don't even know if that makes sense


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Britt said:


> Took my braids down on Sunday. I was 9 months post relaxer, got incredibly frustrated and ended up having my mom snip off my relaxed ends. I was left with a short and bushy confused afro.  I tried to finger coil the back section, got tired of that and saw that it wasn't going in a direction that I liked lol. Watching YT videos gave me confidence to 'easily'   finger coil my twa.
> 
> Scrapped that idea and went back to my tried and true flat twist out. My hair is super short so I did a lot of flat twists everywhere.  Took the twists down yesterday morning and it was a super fail. It looked ugly and ridiculous. Just not visually appealing ,sensible or even acceptable  ... I emailed my job to take the day off and took my behind to the braiding shop with my scarf over my afro.  I got some small box braids and will have to continue on with the braids until my hair gets a decent length for a cute twist out. I foresee another 5 or 6 months of growth. Even the ends of my fro feel like utter sh!t. I know my hair is in shock bc when I was natural the first go around my hair felt different and as time progressed with all the good products and deep conditioning it became softer and nicer looking. I experienced the 'shock' that I've read about years ago when you first big chop and how your hair needs lots of moisture and your twa just feels perpetually dry.


Cheers to New Beginnings!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

icsonia22 said:


> Am I the only person who feels like the longer my hair gets, the shorter it seems? I don't even know if that makes sense



Yes it makes a lot of sense.
I felt like this a few months ago, but NOW....absolutely not. I feel like a lion when I undo my styles. Hair is everywhere.  I feel like I want more hang so I guess it seems short at times, but the weight...the weight of my fro reminds me that there's a lot of hair compacted in there.

Hang is good. Big is better.


----------



## Britt

I Am So Blessed said:


> Cheers to New Beginnings!


Awww thank u !


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Britt said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky  thanks for this post. Which spray would you say it most moisturizing. I would like to spray the roots of my braids to give my little 2 inch fro underneath some moisture.


I like all three, but I think the Alikay Naturals is the best. It has marshmallow root(for slippage) in it, which I discovered my hair loves. The bottle sucks hot monkey balls though. Stupid sprayer.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@I Am So Blessed  was that you that mentioned about the curl spray? 

I have a fair amount of new growth and I remembered someone mentioning about layering with S Curl or Care Free Curl (I bought this. I bought the Instant Moisturizer). I tried 3 different leave ins, on different sections of my hair, added the Care Free Curl on top and I have to say my hair my hair is pretty dang soft. Especially the new growth. 

The humidity is pretty high, so I'm going to try it again when it's not so high.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I decided to experiment with layering curl spray over my leave ins. 

Part one: Use just leave ins and curl spray alone. 
Results: hair has felt soft and moisturised all day. The humidity is high though, so I wanna try it again on a "dry" day.


Subsequent experiments  would include using an oil over the top, using gel over the top, and whatever else I can think of.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @I Am So Blessed  was that you that mentioned about the curl spray?
> 
> I have a fair amount of new growth and I remembered someone mentioning about layering with S Curl or Care Free Curl (I bought this. I bought the Instant Moisturizer). I tried 3 different leave ins, on different sections of my hair, added the Care Free Curl on top and I have to say my hair my hair is pretty dang soft. Especially the new growth.
> 
> The humidity is pretty high, so I'm going to try it again when it's not so high.


Yes it was me...I'm sure. I used care free curl for most of life. It's good. S curl was my first hairlove then I moved to care free which is thicker.  All of them will keep your hair moisturized for sure. I'm glad its working for you! I use it all year round no matter the weather.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@I Am So Blessed I forgot to thank you, so...thank you


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think my left side is finally catching up with my right side. I think it’s coming in a little thicker too. The back is catching up too, but it’s not as long as the front of the right side. 

Upon waking, I accessed my hair. It’s pretty hot and dry in my apartment. The relaxed ends still feel moisturized. The natural bits feel a bit dry, but not parched dry. I think daily watering would probably be best. Today, I’m going to add X21 spray 1st, then leave ins, then Care Free Curl.


----------



## Britt

I Am So Blessed said:


> A resounding YES to that question! And I think it made my hair grow faster. I sprayed it in my hair every day when I had box braids. It smells good too.
> 
> Your post made me think of picking some up today just to spray on my loose hair for added moisture!


@I Am So Blessed    Thank you!!!! Gonna get me a bottle. Did you have a lot of build up from the mineral oil in it?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Britt said:


> @I Am So Blessed    Thank you!!!! Gonna get me a bottle. Did you have a lot of build up from the mineral oil in it?


No build up as far as I can see! It's just soft goodness. If I got build up I really wouldn't care because that's why I own shampoo lol. I'd take the build up for softness any day.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*Just some more inspiration.*


*




<-it starts here...*

























*This pick below (with braids) used to be my goal, now I am past it....*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

[URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjcyY7ot4_aAhXQSt8KHXJqDAIQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.the-coreport.com%2Fnatural-hair-updo-styles-for-protective-hairstyles%2F&psig=AOvVaw2Qq_2527_yBxIWttrQJLG4&ust=1522340820577443']
	

[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjE74Lut4_aAhUmU98KHdmtCVYQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.buzzfeed.com%2Fessencegant%2F15-summer-hair-styles-for-black-hair-easiest-to-hardest&psig=AOvVaw2Qq_2527_yBxIWttrQJLG4&ust=1522340820577443']
	




[/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjcyY7ot4_aAhXQSt8KHXJqDAIQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.the-coreport.com%2Fnatural-hair-updo-styles-for-protective-hairstyles%2F&psig=AOvVaw2Qq_2527_yBxIWttrQJLG4&ust=1522340820577443'][URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjr-pLUt4_aAhXIUt8KHWi_A-EQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DMf9D7YqmMbs&psig=AOvVaw2Qq_2527_yBxIWttrQJLG4&ust=1522340820577443']
	



[URL='https://www.pinterest.com/txcapricorn1/locd-up/']
	


[/URL]

[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiMptz5uI_aAhWCg-AKHSeCDaMQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.com%2Fpin%2F539446861606608728%2F&psig=AOvVaw1e2d_sBD8EqJz5JyM29xia&ust=1522341164702770']
	

All this Puffy, Fluffy goodness ahh!....[/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Britt

I Am So Blessed said:


> No build up as far as I can see! It's just soft goodness. If I got build up I really wouldn't care because that's why I own shampoo lol. I'd take the build up for softness any day.


Thank you !!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*Accessories  OO LA LA..
*



[URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiC5KmMvY_aAhXLmOAKHR4QBAcQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideolocktician.com%2Flilla-rose-flexi-clip-hair-barrette-for-locs-sisterlocks-dreadlocks-and-natural-hair%2F&psig=AOvVaw2hlyTGY6FcOi9eUCnj5QDr&ust=1522342284847642']
	

[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjultmkv4_aAhWvd98KHXPnBvgQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Ffromusbyus.com%2Fafro-puff-holder%2Fproducts%2Fview%2F20&psig=AOvVaw1anevPi5mZONPYbifRy16T&ust=1522342870995404']
	



[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwimpMXnvY_aAhUlhuAKHSfKAbwQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.com%2Fpin%2F416231190537044492%2F&psig=AOvVaw1Tal-wGE5MEHc03dZx1cfu&ust=1522342452592589']
	


[/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiC5KmMvY_aAhXLmOAKHR4QBAcQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideolocktician.com%2Flilla-rose-flexi-clip-hair-barrette-for-locs-sisterlocks-dreadlocks-and-natural-hair%2F&psig=AOvVaw2hlyTGY6FcOi9eUCnj5QDr&ust=1522342284847642'][URL='https://www.pinterest.co.uk/DynamicDimples/afro-natural-hair-accessories/'][URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiwnu6NvI_aAhXSUt8KHT7ACDwQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fluvtobnatural.com%2Fquick-natural-hair-style-tutorial-4-twists%2F&psig=AOvVaw3l3a8YTOrfWipfzw5KH0si&ust=1522341996138293'][URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiC5KmMvY_aAhXLmOAKHR4QBAcQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideolocktician.com%2Flilla-rose-flexi-clip-hair-barrette-for-locs-sisterlocks-dreadlocks-and-natural-hair%2F&psig=AOvVaw2hlyTGY6FcOi9eUCnj5QDr&ust=1522342284847642'][URL='https://www.pinterest.co.uk/DynamicDimples/afro-natural-hair-accessories/'][/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiC5KmMvY_aAhXLmOAKHR4QBAcQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideolocktician.com%2Flilla-rose-flexi-clip-hair-barrette-for-locs-sisterlocks-dreadlocks-and-natural-hair%2F&psig=AOvVaw2hlyTGY6FcOi9eUCnj5QDr&ust=1522342284847642'][URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiwnu6NvI_aAhXSUt8KHT7ACDwQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fluvtobnatural.com%2Fquick-natural-hair-style-tutorial-4-twists%2F&psig=AOvVaw3l3a8YTOrfWipfzw5KH0si&ust=1522341996138293'][URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiC5KmMvY_aAhXLmOAKHR4QBAcQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideolocktician.com%2Flilla-rose-flexi-clip-hair-barrette-for-locs-sisterlocks-dreadlocks-and-natural-hair%2F&psig=AOvVaw2hlyTGY6FcOi9eUCnj5QDr&ust=1522342284847642'][URL='https://www.pinterest.co.uk/DynamicDimples/afro-natural-hair-accessories/'][/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiC5KmMvY_aAhXLmOAKHR4QBAcQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideolocktician.com%2Flilla-rose-flexi-clip-hair-barrette-for-locs-sisterlocks-dreadlocks-and-natural-hair%2F&psig=AOvVaw2hlyTGY6FcOi9eUCnj5QDr&ust=1522342284847642'][URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiwnu6NvI_aAhXSUt8KHT7ACDwQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fluvtobnatural.com%2Fquick-natural-hair-style-tutorial-4-twists%2F&psig=AOvVaw3l3a8YTOrfWipfzw5KH0si&ust=1522341996138293'][URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiC5KmMvY_aAhXLmOAKHR4QBAcQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideolocktician.com%2Flilla-rose-flexi-clip-hair-barrette-for-locs-sisterlocks-dreadlocks-and-natural-hair%2F&psig=AOvVaw2hlyTGY6FcOi9eUCnj5QDr&ust=1522342284847642'][URL='https://www.pinterest.co.uk/DynamicDimples/afro-natural-hair-accessories/'][/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiC5KmMvY_aAhXLmOAKHR4QBAcQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideolocktician.com%2Flilla-rose-flexi-clip-hair-barrette-for-locs-sisterlocks-dreadlocks-and-natural-hair%2F&psig=AOvVaw2hlyTGY6FcOi9eUCnj5QDr&ust=1522342284847642'][URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiwnu6NvI_aAhXSUt8KHT7ACDwQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fluvtobnatural.com%2Fquick-natural-hair-style-tutorial-4-twists%2F&psig=AOvVaw3l3a8YTOrfWipfzw5KH0si&ust=1522341996138293'][URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiC5KmMvY_aAhXLmOAKHR4QBAcQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideolocktician.com%2Flilla-rose-flexi-clip-hair-barrette-for-locs-sisterlocks-dreadlocks-and-natural-hair%2F&psig=AOvVaw2hlyTGY6FcOi9eUCnj5QDr&ust=1522342284847642'][URL='https://www.pinterest.co.uk/DynamicDimples/afro-natural-hair-accessories/']*Oh yes... Gray hair doesn't need accessories tis already glammed.*[/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiC5KmMvY_aAhXLmOAKHR4QBAcQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideolocktician.com%2Flilla-rose-flexi-clip-hair-barrette-for-locs-sisterlocks-dreadlocks-and-natural-hair%2F&psig=AOvVaw2hlyTGY6FcOi9eUCnj5QDr&ust=1522342284847642'][URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiwnu6NvI_aAhXSUt8KHT7ACDwQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fluvtobnatural.com%2Fquick-natural-hair-style-tutorial-4-twists%2F&psig=AOvVaw3l3a8YTOrfWipfzw5KH0si&ust=1522341996138293'][URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiC5KmMvY_aAhXLmOAKHR4QBAcQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideolocktician.com%2Flilla-rose-flexi-clip-hair-barrette-for-locs-sisterlocks-dreadlocks-and-natural-hair%2F&psig=AOvVaw2hlyTGY6FcOi9eUCnj5QDr&ust=1522342284847642'][URL='https://www.pinterest.co.uk/DynamicDimples/afro-natural-hair-accessories/'][URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwi8v7P-vY_aAhUqmuAKHQdiBWAQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.com.au%2Fpin%2F79798224620911519%2F&psig=AOvVaw2WMeQeBv-rQT1HlV4jdrf3&ust=1522342526064350']
	




[/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiC5KmMvY_aAhXLmOAKHR4QBAcQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideolocktician.com%2Flilla-rose-flexi-clip-hair-barrette-for-locs-sisterlocks-dreadlocks-and-natural-hair%2F&psig=AOvVaw2hlyTGY6FcOi9eUCnj5QDr&ust=1522342284847642'][URL='https://www.pinterest.co.uk/DynamicDimples/afro-natural-hair-accessories/'][URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiwnu6NvI_aAhXSUt8KHT7ACDwQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fluvtobnatural.com%2Fquick-natural-hair-style-tutorial-4-twists%2F&psig=AOvVaw3l3a8YTOrfWipfzw5KH0si&ust=1522341996138293'][URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiC5KmMvY_aAhXLmOAKHR4QBAcQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideolocktician.com%2Flilla-rose-flexi-clip-hair-barrette-for-locs-sisterlocks-dreadlocks-and-natural-hair%2F&psig=AOvVaw2hlyTGY6FcOi9eUCnj5QDr&ust=1522342284847642'][URL='https://www.pinterest.co.uk/DynamicDimples/afro-natural-hair-accessories/'][URL='http://blog.hergivenhair.com/tag/hair-accessories-for-natural-hair/']
	




[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Britt said:


> Thank you !!!


Any time.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I have not measured my hair in a while. I think I will when I go home.

I really hope I've made it to 18"! Last time I checked I was 17" on 85% of my head.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*Some days I want to show up to work SO Black Girl Magical like this...*








*But I don't cuz I'll get a lot of this *

*and** this...*







*I would be sitting at my desk petrified like this....*




*I just wanna be me LOL*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Ok this Girl has some strong language, but with all that aside I understand her.... She's talking about You Tubers. Almost made it to thread status, but....NO.


----------



## LushLox

Never has the term _"do you,"_ ever been more apt.

And no I didn't watch the whole 20+ minute rant...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LushLox said:


> Never has the term _"do you,"_ ever been more apt.
> 
> And no I didn't watch the whole 20+ minute rant...


Are you talking about the video? If so she definitely was ranting.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

If my hair looked like crap I'd wouldn't want someone to lie and tell me "its beautiful". I have seen this a few times on this forum. There's encouragement and there are lies. Tell me the truth or don't tell me nothing, its better than a lie any day.


----------



## GGsKin

I couldn't remember the last time I combed my hair, so I combed this wash day (yesterday) with my Hercules 1975. I know folks worry about the sharp ridges of this comb but I love it. Had hardly any hair in the comb at all. Most of my sheds come out with finger detangling. It was much less of a chore than the last time.

Now I just need my hair to air dry in time for this event tomorrow.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I Am So Blessed said:


> If my hair looked like crap I'd wouldn't want someone to lie and tell me "its beautiful". I have seen this a few times on this forum. There's encouragement and there are lies. Tell me the truth or don't tell me nothing, its better than a lie any day.



I haven't seen this. Idk, but maybe to the person saying it, the hair is beautiful. People have different tastes. I could be wrong.

One time I shared a video of a wng that I liked, but most others thought it was NOT the business. 

Also, sometimes people are commenting about just one aspect of the hair, and not the overall style. Example: In a thread about curl definition, someone says, "Beautiful!," referring to just the curl definition, and not the styling, because that's the focus of the thread. I have a photo where I just woke up, hair is in an unstyled messy pineapple, and I got a compliment due to the definition.

Idk. I could be wrong. Maybe every so often there are people purposely lying when commenting others here? That doesn't sound like LHCF. Regardless, I'm glad I don't see that.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I haven't seen this. Idk, but maybe to the person saying it, the hair is beautiful. People have different tastes. I could be wrong.
> 
> One time I shared a video of a wng that I liked, but most others thought it was NOT the business.
> 
> Also, sometimes people are commenting about just one aspect of the hair, and not the overall style. Example: In a thread about curl definition, someone says, "Beautiful!," referring to just the curl definition, and not the styling, because that's the focus of the thread. I have a photo where I just woke up, hair is in an unstyled messy pineapple, and I got a compliment due to the definition.
> 
> Idk. I could be wrong. Maybe every so often there are people purposely lying when commenting others here? That doesn't sound like LHCF. Regardless, I'm glad I don't see that.


What I mean is totally not what you mean and I get what you mean lol, but that's not where I'm at.

What I am talking about is hair that was CLEARLY damaged in every way (infallible damage). I'm not going to lie to them with a fake "your hair is beautiful".

I dont see this often,  but I have seen it. That's all.


----------



## Sharpened

Does blood flow play a part in grey hairs developing? I have less on the side I normally sleep on than the other. I wonder if scalp massages could help keep them at bay.


----------



## FadingDelilah

@I Am So Blessed

That woman has a few videos of her ranting I think. I saw one the other day about exposing hair youtubers as scammers that was getting a lot of support. I'd _never _get a relaxer but I think everyone should just do what will make them the most happy in the end. I know I feel a strong sense of happiness from seeing my tiny coils. Then there's knowing I won't ever have to worry about demarcation lines, over processing, blending textures, etc.

Also, I was thinking, you should post in the Hair Inspiration forum! You always post nice photos and no one ever posts in there but me. (Oh, and don't mind me posting at 3 am either.  I woke up and could not fall back to sleep no matter how hard I tried. )


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sooooooo . . .

I'm reading a blog post about that new Palmers line, and to the right I see a link that says

"Fabulous Finger Coils Tutorial Featuring Fantasia Haircare."

I was like 



 "Could it be? Fantasia got a hair line? Whaaaaaaaaat???"

So ummmm . . . yeeeeeah . . . I'm clear now (please see attached photo or linked blog post). I'm cool.  



http://www.theglamorousgleam.com/2018/03/finger-coils-tutorial.html


----------



## LavenderMint

I don’t want to like the detangler by LuvNaturals but I have not met anything else that detangles my hair as well. Since it’s not available on the ground, the temptation to stock up is high.


----------



## ms.blue

Sharpened said:


> Does blood flow play a part in grey hairs developing? I have less on the side I normally sleep on than the other. I wonder if scalp massages could help keep them at bay.


This makes sense.  I sleep on my left side but notice that my right side has more greys.


----------



## Sharpened

ms.blue said:


> This makes sense.  I sleep on my left side but notice that my right side has more greys.


Oh, and get this... The area I lean my head on my hand on has more greys as well. Trying to break this bad habit, lol.


----------



## Theresamonet

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Sooooooo . . .
> 
> I'm reading a blog post about that new Palmers line, and to the right I see a link that says
> 
> "Fabulous Finger Coils Tutorial Featuring Fantasia Haircare."
> 
> I was like
> 
> View attachment 427404
> 
> "Could it be? Fantasia got a hair line? Whaaaaaaaaat???"
> 
> So ummmm . . . yeeeeeah . . . I'm clear now (please see attached photo or linked blog post). I'm cool.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theglamorousgleam.com/2018/03/finger-coils-tutorial.html



LOL. I would have thought the same as you. I’ve always known that product line as IC Fantasia.

Speaking of which, I wonder why no one uses that sparkalites gel anymore. That used to be really popular. Now it’s like it doesn’t even exist.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MeaWea said:


> I don’t want to like the detangler by LuvNaturals but I have not met anything else that detangles my hair as well. Since it’s not available on the ground, the temptation to stock up is high.



What else have you tried that Luv Naturals beats?


----------



## FadingDelilah

Feeling bored with the idea of becoming more attractive lately. I guess that phase of my life is through. I think I was just focusing on minor things because I felt empty, and attaching my hopes to anything was better than that. But nice hair, better clothes, products, better skin, wealth, etc. cannot transform my emotional issues or make my life fulfilling. I don't know what can but at least I've learned what can't. 

I still want nice hair but I don't feel the same about it as I did yesterday.


----------



## Napp

I fell away from hair care since i cut my hair off but i decided that watching youtube gurus is a waste of time. They spend alot of steps styling a little twa. I didnt cut my hair just to still have to do all that work.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> @I Am So Blessed
> 
> That woman has a few videos of her ranting I think. I saw one the other day about exposing hair youtubers as scammers that was getting a lot of support. I'd _never _get a relaxer but I think everyone should just do what will make them the most happy in the end. I know I feel a strong sense of happiness from seeing my tiny coils. Then there's knowing I won't ever have to worry about demarcation lines, over processing, blending textures, etc.
> 
> Also, I was thinking, you should post in the Hair Inspiration forum! You always post nice photos and no one ever posts in there but me. (Oh, and don't mind me posting at 3 am either.  I woke up and could not fall back to sleep no matter how hard I tried. )


Thank you, I will post in that thread soon as per your request.  I actually forgot about that thread.  Yeah about the young ranting woman lol I agree with her actually. She makes some points. Relaxers are bullsht...and I wish I had known that sooner. Not to suggest that I don't appreciate and adore the women that relax their hair.

Eta: I was in Wal-Mart today and all the black women there had natural hair (including my Mother and I). I was ecstatic!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Off Topic:
While in Wal-Mart today I was shopping for some girl's uniform pants for my six year old niece. I saw a white mother and daughter. The Mother spoke so kind to her little one. I cross over to another isle and saw a spanish woman and her little girl conversing and enjoying shopping.

 A few minutes later what do I hear? A black mom talking so down to her little girl! This little girl (about 7 years old) was walking behind her Mother and dropped something by a mistake. Her Mother turns around and yells (with a ghetto accent)"You being extra, with YO DUSTY ASS!". I was floored. My mother later said when we got in the car "that was cold blooded". I was so hurt for this little girl. How do you come out of your mouth like that to your seven year old daughter!?. I know her feelings were hurt, she walked on behind her Mother in silence and out of my view.

Life is funny because I had just witnessed the other races interactions toward each other with love... and then comes this mess.

I know it's off topic, but I don't care.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

FadingDelilah said:


> Feeling bored with the idea of becoming more attractive lately. I guess that phase of my life is through. I think I was just focusing on minor things because I felt empty, and attaching my hopes to anything was better than that. But nice hair, better clothes, products, better skin, wealth, etc. cannot transform my emotional issues or make my life fulfilling. I don't know what can but at least I've learned what can't.
> 
> I still want nice hair but I don't feel the same about it as I did yesterday.



I totally get what you're saying.

FWIW,
I've decided to address both without making either one a thing, or worrying about how I'm ranking them. The wisdom literature I've chosen to follow tells me that inner beauty lasts longer than outer beauty, and that inner beauty is to be prioritized. So I do that without stewing over it, and I enjoy developing both types of beauty without making them compete.

For illustration, if inner beauty gets 75% of my effort to 25% of my effort on outer beauty, then that's just it and I don't keep thinking about it. If I need to attend church but also need to do my hair, I'll prioritize church. That doesn't mean that I don't receive God's blessing of the ability to enjoy my hair, be a good steward of my personal beauty and my hair's health, etc.

For me, as a woman, feeling beautiful and being beautiful is healthy and powerful in a positive, peaceful way. It gives me a break from my "serious" inner work to learn about how to make my face present beauty to those I'm around and for myself. It is powerful to present my children, husband, little black girls in general, and people of other races with as beautiful a me as I prudently can. A glowing woman can be a healing, uplifting presence.

Any given day, I work on my inner self and outer self. Part of my inner work is freeing myself to be feminine, peacefully and freely enjoy being girly when I desire to, etc. Lol!

Sorry for the novel. *I'm reaching a point where I am eliminating every unnecessary issue in my life that I possibly can. Eliminating a competition between inner and outer work allows me to be a more healthily integrated being -- in other words, to live with greater integrated-ness, I.e., integrity.*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Dedicated to @FadingDelilah
This is you in 2020/2021.

The instrumental playing in this is dedicated to you as well.


----------



## LavenderMint

I Am So Blessed said:


> Off Topic:
> While in Wal-Mart today I was shopping for some girl's uniform pants for my six year old niece. I saw a white mother and daughter. The Mother spoke so kind to her little one. I cross over to another isle and saw a spanish woman and her little girl conversing and enjoying shopping.
> 
> A few minutes later what do I hear? A black mom talking so down to her little girl! This little girl (about 7 years old) was walking behind her Mother and dropped something by a mistake. Her Mother turns around and yells (with a ghetto accent)"You being extra, with YO DUSTY ASS!". I was floored. My mother later said when we got in the car "that was cold blooded". I was so hurt for this little girl. How do you come out of your mouth like that to your seven year old daughter!?. I know her feelings were hurt, she walked on behind her Mother in silence and out of my view.
> 
> Life is funny because I had just witnessed the other races interactions toward each other with love... and then comes this mess.
> 
> I know it's off topic, but I don't care.


I’m a pre-k educator in a low-income area and this is what I see everyday. The way they speak to the boys is just as bad, if not worse. Who tells a four year old boy they’re acting like a Mitch because they’re sad & crying?! It’s heartbreaking the way some of us treat the most vulnerable among us. 

Speaking of heartbreaking, I’m already bracing myself for my little girls to be relaxed when we get back in the classroom next week. One of my students already has massive breakage in the back third of her hair and traction alopecia across the first two inches of where her hairline SHOULD be. She’s not the only one with traction alopecia either. 
Knowing what I know now about hair care, I often wonder how my girls’ hair would thrive with more frequent wash days, less heavy beads, more moisturizing products, and more water in their diet.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MeaWea said:


> I’m a pre-k educator in a low-income area and this is what I see everyday. The way they speak to the boys is just as bad, if not worse. Who tells a four year old boy they’re acting like a Mitch because they’re sad & crying?! It’s heartbreaking the way some of us treat the most vulnerable among us.
> 
> Speaking of heartbreaking, I’m already bracing myself for my little girls to be relaxed when we get back in the classroom next week. One of my students already has massive breakage in the back third of her hair and traction alopecia across the first two inches of where her hairline SHOULD be. She’s not the only one with traction alopecia either.
> Knowing what I know now about hair care, I often wonder how my girls’ hair would thrive with more frequent wash days, less heavy beads, more moisturizing products, and more water in their diet.


So sad.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I would be getting my hair done for professional photos right when I have 4 dates coming up!  I'm gonna be looking cuuuuuute, I'm so excited.  I'm getting it straightened too, for the first time this year. I last wore it straight for my birthday in November and it was BSL/MBL. I'm curious how long it is now.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I love having these braids in my hair I think I will go ahead and cough up that money in the next 2 weeks to go to the shop.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I bought scissors yesterday...its time.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

When I trim my hair tonight NO BODY BETTER TALK TO ME! Like last time I could hardly concentrate on my task because people in my house wouldn't let me. It's already nerve wracking to trim as it is! Leave me alone and let me cut my hair ok 

*shaky hand while holding shears*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*I love this! Please watch. *


----------



## I Am So Blessed

When you're Natural and have alot of inches!!..looking at your hair as a whole is intimidating, but when you break that baby down to 8 sections eh.. it's cake. Now I may proceed.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> I would be getting my hair done for professional photos right when I have 4 dates coming up!  I'm gonna be looking cuuuuuute, I'm so excited.  I'm getting it straightened too, for the first time this year. I last wore it straight for my birthday in November and it was BSL/MBL. I'm curious how long it is now.


Girl you're cute already and please let us know your experience.  Share pictures if you can!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My hair was so pretty yesterday as I clicked down the hall in my healed shoes and lip gloss poppin With my cotton candy like kinky hair with bangs. I had a side fluffy roll N tuck with bangs with A LOT of VOLUME. Caught my glance in a mirror I thought "look at this  lil short cuttie with all this kinky fluf in her head looking like an Anime."


----------



## angelmilk

Guys is it okay to deep condition before shampoo? I hate living in the dorms because I have to hop in the shower twice . Should I cowash instead of the shampoo to not "remove" the deep condish? Or just stop being lazy and shampoo then deep condition?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

ClassyJSP said:


> I love having these braids in my hair I think I will go ahead and cough up that money in the next 2 weeks to go to the shop.


I hear that. Imma enjoy my straightened hair for a week but I’ll be happy when it’s back in braids.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I Am So Blessed said:


> Girl you're cute already and please let us know your experience.  Share pictures if you can!


True, thanks. But I always feel cuter when my hair’s looking fresh.  I’ll be posting in the Single Ladies thread. I’ll post links to those. I’ll post pictures here though.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The lady in front of me at Sephora had a pretty nice looking flat ironed style.

She said she applies a Creme of Nature serum to blow dry, then applies it again to flat iron. She said it comes in a bottle that is clear with a red top. I may investigate the ingredients. Does anyone have a review?


----------



## LushLox

The search function isn't working again, irritating!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I did some stash reorganization and purging work this morning.   

I refound a few things I forgot I had, such as the Sheaterra Morrocan Mud Poo.

I put all my samples and hair expo swag bag products in one drawer. I also dedicated one drawer to overflow skin and body care products.

I still have about 2 boxes of hair stuff to organize (my ayurvedic oils and powders and just a random bag from when I travel). But overall, this was a great start.

I made a donate bag and a "trash" bag for products to throw out. I can hardly wait to donate this stuff to a few women's shelters.

Anybody else have a tough time throwing stuff out?


----------



## Britt

I really don't want to waste a lot of money this go around. I'm currently in braids, but I already know I need a good heavy duty moisturizer for my twa. I want something not greasy and penetrates into my hair keeping it moist. Don't know. I only know i don't want a stash of products in my possession, just my staples. 

So far i need a new a styler and a moisturizer... these two are the most challenging. 

When I previously natural I absolutely loved camille rose moisturizer but she changed the formula on that . It was light, detangling and actually melted straight into my hair leaving it moist. My SO who has coarse dry hair used to use it on his beard also and it worked. I hate when companies do this.  

So I need a new gel/cream gel and a new moisturizer.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Britt said:


> I really don't want to waste a lot of money this go around. I'm currently in braids, but I already know I need a good heavy duty moisturizer for my twa. I want something not greasy and penetrates into my hair keeping it moist. Don't know. I only know i don't want a stash of products in my possession, just my staples.
> 
> So far i need a new a styler and a moisturizer... these two are the most challenging.
> 
> When I previously natural I absolutely loved camille rose moisturizer but she changed the formula on that . It was light, detangling and actually melted straight into my hair leaving it moist. My SO who has coarse dry hair used to use it on his beard also and it worked. I hate when companies do this.
> 
> So I need a new gel/cream gel and a new moisturizer.



I hope you find what you need without a lot of trialing. And I hope what you desire to trial comes in sample sizes!


----------



## KidneyBean86

After living in crochet twists for almost 3 months, I'm going to get my hair pressed as a reward for surviving my first year as a nurse.

After the shift from hell last night, I deserve it


----------



## KidneyBean86

So pretty much no progress on growth. It's like my hair has been at the same spot for 2 years. Ugh. It's super frustrating.


----------



## Britt

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I hope you find what you need without a lot of trialing. And I hope what you desire to trial comes in sample sizes!


Thank you! I'll be moving soon and I'm going through so many used and unused products that I simply don't need. Not only is it clutter, but it's a real waste of money. I'll have to start really watching my spending on these types of miscellaneous products shortly so I hope I do. 
Right now I'm rocking braids and plan to do so for the new few months, but I still need a good moisturizer/gel styler. If you come across any posts mentioning these, especially a styler/gel please tag me


----------



## movingforward

I have been transitioning for about 3 months, prior to my Senegalese twists install.  

I kept the twists in for about 2 months and removed them last night.  I would say about 80% of my relaxed ends are gone.  A bunch of new growth, but my length is totally gone.

Yeah, my hair prior to the twists were about neck length.  I’m now ear length.  

Sitting here trying to figure out what to do with my hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

movingforward said:


> I have been transitioning for about 3 months, prior to my Senegalese twists install.
> 
> I kept the twists in for about 2 months and removed them last night.  I would say about 80% of my relaxed ends are gone.  A bunch of new growth, but my length is totally gone.
> 
> Yeah, my hair prior to the twists were about neck length.  I’m now ear length.
> 
> Sitting here trying to figure out what to do with my hair.


LOL those ends were like "Uh..we see that we don't belong here, its getting a lil too kinky. We're not here for it."

I say reinstall twists.


----------



## movingforward

I Am So Blessed said:


> LOL those ends were like "Uh..we see that we don't belong here, its getting a lil too kinky. We're not here for it."
> 
> I say reinstall twists.




Lol!!  You may be right!  I was going to do a sew-in this weekend.  But I may see  if I can get them to twists my hair on Monday.


----------



## silverlotus

My twa is *finally* at a length where I need a comb to detangle on wash day. My 1 year anni is in 2 months... I’m hoping to see some good growth despite the  2 haircuts I’ve gotten!


----------



## silverlotus

Britt said:


> Thank you! I'll be moving soon and I'm going through so many used and unused products that I simply don't need. Not only is it clutter, but it's a real waste of money. I'll have to start really watching my spending on these types of miscellaneous products shortly so I hope I do.
> Right now I'm rocking braids and plan to do so for the new few months, but I still need a good moisturizer/gel styler. If you come across any posts mentioning these, especially a styler/gel please tag me



NaturelleGrow sells sample sizes of her leave-ins, maybe you could try those? I like the Hibiscus & Honey one and the Vanilla & Fig spritzer. The Sweet Plantain is thicker but not bad. As far as gel, I bought the Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha to try. I’ll keep you posted. Mane Choice Biotin gel flaked like hell! If the Pattern Pusha doesn’t work, I might stick to Curlmaker. Is there a reason you didn’t like that one?


----------



## Britt

silverlotus said:


> NaturelleGrow sells sample sizes of her leave-ins, maybe you could try those? I like the Hibiscus & Honey one and the Vanilla & Fig spritzer. The Sweet Plantain is thicker but not bad. As far as gel, I bought the Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha to try. I’ll keep you posted. Mane Choice Biotin gel flaked like hell! If the Pattern Pusha doesn’t work, I might stick to Curlmaker. Is there a reason you didn’t like that one?


Thank you! 
I remember not liking the mane choice gel either. Curl maker is cool, but my hair is so short and hard to deal with that i went and got braids the very next day. When it gets longer I could try the curl maker again. I don't think my hair can do a wash and go yet, it was 'in shock' when i big chopped, like hardly any curls and just dry. I would have to do perm rod sets to make it look decent. At this point I'm gonna continue on with the back to back braids until I can get some decent length to wear twist outs again... and I have a wayyyyyyys to get there


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@silverlotus and @Britt the TWA stage is the fastest stage to grow out of IMO. In just 4-6 months its over.


----------



## Britt

I Am So Blessed said:


> @silverlotus and @Britt the TWA stage is the fastest stage to grow out of IMO. In just 4-6 months its over.


Oh thank u! I hope so! 
I was so hype looking at YouTube tutorials on styling twa but my hair had hardly any curl, no curl in some places and was just dry. These braids are a life saver right now.


----------



## silverlotus

Britt said:


> Thank you!
> I remember not liking the mane choice gel either. Curl maker is cool, but my hair is so short and hard to deal with that i went and got braids the very next day. When it gets longer I could try the curl maker again. I don't think my hair can do a wash and go yet, it was 'in shock' when i big chopped, like hardly any curls and just dry. I would have to do perm rod sets to make it look decent. At this point I'm gonna continue on with the back to back braids until I can get some decent length to wear twist outs again... and I have a wayyyyyyys to get there



Hold up.... when did you BC?! I thought you were holding out a little longer.


----------



## Evolving78

@Britt 
So you just go and do a BC and don’t tell me?!!?! Lol 
Congrats lady! 
Can you do some finger coils, or small two strand twists to get some curls going? Or use a sponge?


----------



## BlessedXs2

movingforward said:


> I have been transitioning for about 3 months, prior to my Senegalese twists install.
> 
> I kept the twists in for about 2 months and removed them last night.  I would say about 80% of my relaxed ends are gone.  A bunch of new growth, but my length is totally gone.
> 
> Yeah, my hair prior to the twists were about neck length.  I’m now ear length.
> 
> Sitting here trying to figure out what to do with my hair.


I just DONT understand that!! I’m transitioning too and when I got braids I had a ton of breakage. I thought I did everything right


----------



## Alma Petra

The demarcation points are often weak and can break with tension and dryness. While the protective style is in place my hair would grow but during detangling after take down my ends would break off.


----------



## movingforward

BlessedXs2 said:


> I just DONT understand that!! I’m transitioning too and when I got braids I had a ton of breakage. I thought I did everything right



I think its that line of demarcation.  Depending on the person, breakage is inevitable, also considering the amount of stress that is placed on the hair due to  the weight of the braids.   I had braids to my butt, then I cut them shoulder length and the hair was still heavy.

I’m going to get my hair corn rolled and crochet the hair in.  I had less breakage that way.


----------



## Britt

shortdub78 said:


> @Britt
> So you just go and do a BC and don’t tell me?!!?! Lol
> Congrats lady!
> Can you do some finger coils, or small two strand twists to get some curls going? Or use a sponge?


Girllll ... 
wait let me just PM you lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm thinking about big chopping.


......................


----------



## shasha8685

Do I want crochet braids or box braids?

Decisions.....decisions......


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m just gonna get my hair braided and wear a scarf over it. It’s still too freakin cold.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

My hair is making decent strides. It’s sitting on my shoulders after being freshly washed and 60% dry. Not to toot my own horn,  but my hair reminds me of those kinky extensions that have been very popular lately (I’m basically saying that I could possibly sell my own hair at this point) LOL. 
I said that I would not let all of my twists down at the same time anytime soon,but I was feeling discouraged and needed to really examine my hair to determine if there was anything I needed to change in my regimen. Turns out, I’m doing just fine.


----------



## BlessedXs2

I’m the middle of big chopping m hair. I’m losing steam... my children won’t let me be “lol wish me luck


----------



## Bun Mistress

This Hair product I bought says Gluten free they need to stop.


----------



## icsonia22

Protective styling is a double edged sword. On one hand, it's helping me retain moisture and length. On the other hand, I'm using it as a crutch instead of just taking the time to style my own hair. I'm pretty sure I could do a really nice braid out or bantu knot out but I can't justify spending all that time on a style and having it last for one or 2 days. I'd rather just moisturize, seal and throw a wig on.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So i measured my hair and it stretched to 17/18 inches after my trim. On my way to having super long hair. I have reached me "long" hair goal..."SUPER LONG" is were I'm going.

So why when trimming I got mad at my hair for having nothjng to trim? I really did lol. Ends looking all together. I trimmed anyway (1/2") for precaution measures .  I had to remember the reasons why my ends looked very decent:
1. I don't wear my hair out ever...Never.

2. I don't straighten or blow dry.

3. My hair is super moist all the time.

4. I barely comb it (I comb once every two weeks)

5. I don't part it when styling  (Mad manipulation for me.)

6. I seal my ends all the time with grease.

7. I stick to my regi and I pretty much leave it alone...(I slicks nothing down)


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*corny alert* I literally wake up glad to be Black .

I wake up so happy to be alive and well!

Sitting here at work gazing out the window at the sky like   "I love the way the Lord made me."

I cannot really recall thinking like this any other time. I FEEL like this all the time but never stopped to THINK (appreciate it) about it. If that makes sense. 

 I am just really glad.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

DANG...All of y'alls Birthday today!

@shortdub78

@Theresamonet

@NaturallyBri87

@NaturalShe94


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> Dedicated to @FadingDelilah
> This is you in 2020/2021.
> 
> The instrumental playing in this is dedicated to you as well.



Omg why am I just seeing this?? Thank you so much for this  I was very touched by the thought and the music. And also excited by the idea of a wash n go that long in only 2-3 years, LOL! We shall see. This will be _you _in 2020/2021 (based on the profile pic you posted a while ago with your hair loose.)







 Wonderful hair for a wonderful heart. Don't forget to take pictures when you make it there so that I can drool!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Omg why am I just seeing this?? Thank you so much for this  I was very touched by the thought and the music. And also excited by the idea of a wash n go that long in only 2-3 years, LOL! We shall see. This will be _you _in 2020/2021 (based on the profile pic you posted a while ago with your hair loose.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful hair for a wonderful heart. Don't forget to take pictures when you make it there so that I can drool!


You're welcome! And Thank You!
Yes THIS will definalty be me without a doubt.  I am very close. Keep on visualizing and believe! I actually see you there... I know.... But I do.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@FadingDelilah Also, your just gave me another visualization image! Thank you.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> @FadingDelilah Also, your just gave me another visualization image! Thank you.



You're welcome!


----------



## Evolving78

I Am So Blessed said:


> DANG...All of y'alls Birthday today!
> 
> @shortdub78
> 
> @Theresamonet
> 
> @NaturallyBri87
> 
> @NaturalShe94


Awe thank you boo!


----------



## Shavonn

I have got to stop buying every new hair product someone new mentions or I'll be poor soon. SMH.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shortdub78 said:


> Awe thank you boo!


You're welcome!


----------



## Theresamonet

I Am So Blessed said:


> DANG...All of y'alls Birthday today!
> 
> @shortdub78
> 
> @Theresamonet
> 
> @NaturallyBri87
> 
> @NaturalShe94



Thank you!! 

Happy Birthday ladies!


----------



## LushLox

Shavonn said:


> I have got to stop buying every new hair product someone new mentions or I'll be poor soon. SMH.



I feel you. That's what caused me to take a hiatus from the forum for a while as I was constantly buying. I'm a lot more disciplined this time, I mean I still buy stuff but I'm no way as bad as I was. A lot of the time it's repeat purchases now.


----------



## LushLox

Happy Birthday @Theresamonet


----------



## Theresamonet

LushLox said:


> Happy Birthday @Theresamonet



Thank you!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I need answers. Do y'all think that she cut too much hair? I Do! Her ends were ok to me!
Skip to 3:00 to see trim. Actually she's cutting it! Or am I trimming too less?? 

Because of her I want to trim again 

ETA: OK No she did cut a LOT it was confirmed by my houdehold. I'm good.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Shavonn said:


> I have got to stop buying every new hair product someone new mentions or I'll be poor soon. SMH.


It happens to the best of us


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Anyone knows a hair braider that doesn’t try to braid your brains in Chicago? This is my LAST time getting my hair braided at a braid shop. I’m gonna spray my hair multiple times a day just to make sure I don’t lose my edges.


----------



## Rocky91

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Anyone knows a hair braider that doesn’t try to braid your brains in Chicago? This is my LAST time getting my hair braided at a braid shop. I’m gonna spray my hair multiple times a day just to make sure I don’t lose my edges.


I have a lady in Waukegan if you're interested in PM'ing me, but I don't know of anybody in the city limits. The 1-hour drive is worth keeping my edges tho


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Anyone knows a hair braider that doesn’t try to braid your brains in Chicago? This is my LAST time getting my hair braided at a braid shop. I’m gonna spray my hair multiple times a day just to make sure I don’t lose my edges.


Oh gosh... 
Spray until your finger hurts cuz you can't loose those edges!


----------



## FadingDelilah

Okay so I'm honestly in pure shock right now. All my life my hair has grown snail slow. I would usually get an inch every three months. Then one day I started taking b-complex with folic acid for a non-hair related reason and my hair started growing soooo fast! But I really realized the extent of it today. Last month I was three inches away from shoulder length and now I'm about 1.5 inches away!! My nails are also growing faster. 

I hope I'm full shoulder length next month.


----------



## Rocky91

I Am So Blessed said:


> I need answers. Do y'all think that she cut too much hair? I Do! Her ends were ok to me!
> Skip to 3:00 to see trim. Actually she's cutting it! Or am I trimming too less??
> 
> Because of her I want to trim again
> 
> ETA: OK No she did cut a LOT it was confirmed by my houdehold. I'm good.


I actually think she did a great job and trimmed the perfect amount. i'm biased though because i love how those nice even ends look.

she and her hair are so beautiful  that twistout at the end was so bomb.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Rocky91 said:


> I actually think she did a great job and trimmed the perfect amount. i'm biased though because i love how those nice even ends look.
> 
> she and her hair are so beautiful  that twistout at the end was so bomb.


She is a princess isn't she? But I thought hair hair looked great on the first snip! Haha

Thank you for answering!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Okay so I'm honestly in pure shock right now. All my life my hair has grown snail slow. I would usually get an inch every three months. Then one day I started taking b-complex with folic acid for a non-hair related reason and my hair started growing soooo fast! But I really realized the extent of it today. Last month I was three inches away from shoulder length and now I'm about 1.5 inches away!! My nails are also growing faster.
> 
> I hope I'm full shoulder length next month.


Yay!!

See, see!?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Okay so I'm honestly in pure shock right now. All my life my hair has grown snail slow. I would usually get an inch every three months. Then one day I started taking b-complex with folic acid for a non-hair related reason and my hair started growing soooo fast! But I really realized the extent of it today. Last month I was three inches away from shoulder length and now I'm about 1.5 inches away!! My nails are also growing faster.
> 
> I hope I'm full shoulder length next month.


Maybe I should get back on my vitamins. I grew 8-9 inches on my first year natural using Natures Bounty SHN. I used Wild Growth Hair oil along with them. But the oil doesn't work with my wash routine.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

FadingDelilah said:


> Okay so I'm honestly in pure shock right now. All my life my hair has grown snail slow. I would usually get an inch every three months. Then one day I started taking b-complex with folic acid for a non-hair related reason and my hair started growing soooo fast! But I really realized the extent of it today. Last month I was three inches away from shoulder length and now I'm about 1.5 inches away!! My nails are also growing faster.
> 
> I hope I'm full shoulder length next month.


What brand are you using? My nails could use the help.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Rocky91 said:


> I have a lady in Waukegan if you're interested in PM'ing me, but I don't know of anybody in the city limits. The 1-hour drive is worth keeping my edges tho


I’m still car-less, but thanks


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Oh gosh...
> Spray until your finger hurts cuz you can't loose those edges!


I sprayed like 3 times already


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I sprayed like 3 times already


LOL! 

You shall have edges in May then. African BRX Braid spray is the best hands down IMO.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

These are not good because I took them on a timer. Will do better later on. The one pic is of me trying to bend back to grab hair and the camera snaped it. 

If y'all can see my door' s peak whole I can't reach it to see out of it....it frustrates me when people knock LOL. Life when you're 5 feet tall.  Oh yea and I'm chubby.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> These are not good because I took them on a timer. Will do better later on. The one pic is of me trying to bend back to grab hair and the camera snaped it.
> 
> If y'all can see my door' s peak whole I can't reach it to see out of it....it frustrates me when people knock LOL. Life when you're 5 feet tall.  Oh yea and I'm chubby.



I'm droolinggggg. In the second pick you are past waist length. You look w'hip length! I must have viewed those photos a good dozen times  your hair is art and when you achieve your super long hair goal it will become a masterpiece.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm droolinggggg. In the second pick you are past waist length. You look w'hip length! I must have viewed those photos a good dozen times  your hair is art and when you achieve your super long hair goal it wills become a masterpiece.


Thank you!! So Much. 

Nope I won't be Whip Length until about June/July . I think.... 
Actually I truly don't know my real length .


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> These are not good because I took them on a timer. Will do better later on. The one pic is of me trying to bend back to grab hair and the camera snaped it.
> 
> If y'all can see my door' s peak whole I can't reach it to see out of it....it frustrates me when people knock LOL. Life when you're 5 feet tall.  Oh yea and I'm chubby.


I’m short too, but I got about 3 inches on you. Girl you better get a folding stool. That’s what I use when I have to have an extended bathroom break. My toilet is too tall for me 

But that hair looks luscious


----------



## FadingDelilah

@ItsMeLilLucky I use the generic Rite Aid brand supplements. 

@I Am So Blessed lol! Two or three more months and you'll def be there. And then by 2019 you'll be TBL  your hair type looks very loose to me btw. Are you type 4? I assumed you were since you post in the type 4b/4c thread sometimes.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Nice length, @I Am So Blessed! Congratulations!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m ready to take these muthafornicating braids down. S#!+


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky I use the generic Rite Aid brand supplements.
> 
> @I Am So Blessed lol! Two or three more months and you'll def be there. And then by 2019 you'll be TBL  your hair type looks very loose to me btw. Are you type 4? I assumed you were since you post in the type 4b/4c thread sometimes.



LOL! Yay!! Oh yeah I'll be there definitely and (Lord willing) by 2019!! I'm excited.

And I am 1,000% type 4. I have to post pics on wash day so you can really see. My hair does look and feels looser when I first take it down, but once that air hits it, it's Fro City.

@FadingDelilah This is my hair yesterday after taking my style half way down. It kinks right up in 10 minutes tops if I don't twist it right away.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nice length, @I Am So Blessed! Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky I use the generic Rite Aid brand supplements.
> 
> @I Am So Blessed lol! Two or three more months and you'll def be there. And then by 2019 you'll be TBL  your hair type looks very loose to me btw. Are you type 4? I assumed you were since you post in the type 4b/4c thread sometimes.


You're making me want to take a texture shots now lol and you are making me LOL with joy.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m short too, but I got about 3 inches on you. Girl you better get a folding stool. That’s what I use when I have to have an extended bathroom break. My toilet is too tall for me
> 
> But that hair looks luscious


Thank you!
Now that's tough not reaching the seat.

I think I will invest in a little ladder, cuz I need it...sometimes!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m ready to take these muthafornicating braids down. S#!+


Wow They must be really tight. If so I would take them out at least near the edges.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Wow They must be really tight. If so I would take them out at least near the edges.


They aren’t single braids. It’s something like this style


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Thank you!
> Now that's tough not reaching the seat.
> 
> I think I will invest in a little ladder, cuz I need it...sometimes!


I can reach the seat, it’s just my feet don’t touch the ground all the way


----------



## LushLox

I've been using Day One for the last nine months to record pictures, thoughts and progress; the aesthetic and display of the app is very nice and functional.


----------



## FadingDelilah

@I Am So Blessed Wow! What a unique hair type. You are apart of that fold of type 4 women who (for what our hair texture does) have a lot less shrinkage. Sometimes I will occasionally see naturals on Youtube with hair that hangs a lot like that even though their texture is clearly type 4b+. You are lucky to have such hair. It's amazing. For example, at your length I would probably have an ear length (while wet) afro. But you are apl! No wonder you was in here the other day talking about a hip length wash n go! And why was my 80% shrinkage self behind you talking about yeah we gone get there?? (However I still want it. It's your fault )

@ItsMeLilLucky don't ever risk your edges for a style. Tell the braider to do it looser as soon as you feel one of the braids is tight. If they can't do it loosely enough, I'd decline the service politely and leave. I would take it out if I were you.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> @I Am So Blessed Wow! What a unique hair type. You are apart of that fold of type 4 women who (for what our hair texture does) have a lot less shrinkage. Sometimes I will occasionally see naturals on Youtube with hair that hangs a lot like that even though their texture is clearly type 4b+. You are lucky to have such hair. It's amazing. For example, at your length I would probably have an ear length (while wet) afro. But you are apl! No wonder you was in here the other day talking about a hip length wash n go! And why was my 80% shrinkage self behind you talking about yeah we gone get there?? (However I still want it. It's your fault )
> 
> @ItsMeLilLucky don't ever risk your edges for a style. Tell the braider to do it looser as soon as you feel one of the braids is tight. If they can't do it loosely enough, I'd decline the service politely and leave. I would take it out if I were you.


See...the thing is my hair does shrink. It literally shrinks to shoulder length. If I take it out of my style it kinda flops/hangs down, but if I sit with it OUT for 10 minutes it turns into a SL soft cotton ball. But like you mentiined, I have seen other naturals have more shrinkage then me definitely.  I think it has to do with all the moisture and grease is why my hair hangs temporarily.

Yes we will reach HIP Length.

You know what? @FadingDelilah, when your hair gets past APL and if your hair is heavly moisturize, try sealing with grease lol. You will see the hang. My large twists don't hang.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> They aren’t single braids. It’s something like this style


Oh! They are nice! Now I see what you mean....you are traped haha. Or you would have to take the whole style loose...oh gosh.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Oh! They are nice! Now I see what you mean....you are traped haha. Or you would have to take the whole style loose...oh gosh.


I’m definitely about to take it down. I can’t bend my head normally and I gotta go to work.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This is my hair as we speak at work. I did this style without looking in mirrors so I came to work not even knowing what the back could possibly look like. It is what it is...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

It's messy, but I'll live. 

I like it not so neat any way.


----------



## Nightingale

I Am So Blessed said:


> This is my hair as we speak at work. I did this style without looking in mirrors so I came to work not even knowing what the back could possibly look like. It is what it is...



I like it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Nightingale said:


> I like it.


Thank you! Somebody told me that it looks like a hat LOL.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This is the fourth time in the past few months that some body asked if my hair was real. One person i actually let touch it. It tickled me to the core! Now I just laugh at it. I am a jolly person (88% of the time) so I can't let that question mess up my vibe.....anymore.


----------



## Nightingale

I Am So Blessed said:


> Thank you! Somebody told me that it looks like a hat LOL.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Nightingale said:


>


LOL I know right?!!


----------



## NaturalShe94

I Am So Blessed said:


> DANG...All of y'alls Birthday today!
> 
> @shortdub78
> 
> @Theresamonet
> 
> @NaturallyBri87
> 
> @NaturalShe94



Lol thank youuu!!!


----------



## BklynHeart

Ugh, I hate getting older. I've been natural since '07 and prior to that I had no problems growing my hair. When I went natural my hair still grew and was nice and thick. 
I went through 'medical menopause' in 2013 and since then my hair wasn't the same. It broke off to barely shoulder length, got thinner. Grew a little bit to collarbone, then broke off again. 
It's nowhere as thick as it used to be, when I wear it in a bun I usually add some braiding hair to fill it out. I've tried everything but its not helping. I thought of wearing wigs but I'm self conscious. I do know how to tweeze the parts, etc, but it's a headache making sure it looks perfect when you're rushing out to work. 
I wish I had the face to cut it short but it makes me look even older. sigh.....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BklynHeart said:


> Ugh, I hate getting older. I've been natural since '07 and prior to that I had no problems growing my hair. When I went natural my hair still grew and was nice and thick.
> I went through 'medical menopause' in 2013 and since then my hair wasn't the same. It broke off to barely shoulder length, got thinner. Grew a little bit to collarbone, then broke off again.
> It's nowhere as thick as it used to be, when I wear it in a bun I usually add some braiding hair to fill it out. I've tried everything but its not helping. I thought of wearing wigs but I'm self conscious. I do know how to tweeze the parts, etc, but it's a headache making sure it looks perfect when you're rushing out to work.
> I wish I had the face to cut it short but it makes me look even older. sigh.....


I feel your pain! My Mother is the same way.  After menopause it thinned.

Dam it to hell.

I don't have  any advice .

Hugs


----------



## LushLox

Edit wrong thread!


----------



## ClassyJSP

I can't believe how much new growth I already have in these braids and it's only been a week.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My  one year progress...


----------



## whiteoleander91

I can’t believe I ever stopped adding oil to conditioner. I did it for so long and I got tired of always having to “doctor “ my condish, so I stopped. Man. I added some of my favorite oil (safflower) to my conditioner and my hair felt soo good when i rinsed it out. My hair felt more elastic and my curls were more defined. It felt like i did a deep treatment. My scalp feels pretty good, too. The conditioner seemed to spread more easily in my hair as well. Definitely sticking with this.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

The only YouTuber with my exact hair texture that I've seen is EfficientlyNatural.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I haven't laughed so hard at a YouTube hair video in I don't know when.

"NOT on my watch! NOT on my watch!" 

I was watching the video like:


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I’m definitely gonna stick to straightening. I’m too scared to get my hair braided even though I want to. I might end up doing it myself and braiding takes me a long time


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think I’m definitely gonna stick to straightening. I’m too scared to get my hair braided even though I want to. I might end up doing it myself and braiding takes me a long time


_That's a shame you can't rely on a braider...they will snatch you bald in most cases if you let them._

_If only there was a way to get the words "not so tight please" through their ear canal. 

Oh yeah there is, you could just be real serious about it and mean it!! Like __

_
_And say " you don't get paid until its done right, then lean back like 

 
_
_LOL_


----------



## Ayesha81

Ive always used a paddle brush form y hair I couldnt find my paddle brush I used a comb for my hair and i like how my hair falls better with the comb


----------



## LushLox

I've done a complete 180 where trims are concerned. I started out being wary of them, now I actually look forward to them. I'm getting quite addicted to blunt ends, not to mention how nice the hair feels once done.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Remeber when I told y'all that I only use grease, Curl Activator, and Cholesterol well...

Here's  my partial stash, gots more in my closet. 


 if I showed the whole stash I'd look crazy.

The sad part is that these are almost a year old except for the BM. I can't use them up quick enough. I only Deep Condion twice per month. I have conditioner and moisturizers for years.


----------



## silverlotus

Wash n go isn’t dry yet, but I don’t think I like this Pattern Pusha. It’s sooooo watery & took a ton of gel to cover each section. I had a hard time telling apart where I applied gel from where I didn’t. Plus the hold seems too light to stop frizz. I’m mad I spent my $15 off Naturally Curly coupon on this. Coulda got Curl Maker. Maybe I should return it. :/


----------



## I Am So Blessed

True!


----------



## GettingKinky

I spent 3 years transitioning to natural and I’ve been fully natural for 10 months now. But most of the time I wore my hair in buns or ponytails. I don’t know what to do with my hair. I’ve been trying wash n gos, but I think I haven’t fully accepted my texture/volume yet. I don’t know what to do now. Probably back to buns and ponytails. Sigh....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

GettingKinky said:


> I spent 3 years transitioning to natural and I’ve been fully natural for 10 months now. But most of the time I wore my hair in buns or ponytails. I don’t know what to do with my hair. I’ve been trying wash n gos, but I think I haven’t fully accepted my texture/volume yet. I don’t know what to do now. Probably back to buns and ponytails. Sigh....



I hear you! 

Have you considered twist outs?

I think I'm settling upon twist outs over the wash and go. I've basically mastered both styles recently, and now that I've been able to compare the two, I think the twist out is the winner in almost every category.

If I chunky retwist at night (and band the twists for elongation or not), I can make the style last for days and days. I can wear it down, bun it, ponytail it, etc. It is tangle-resistant. I get definition, hang, movement/swing . . . 

YouTuber Pashtash grew hair out long with twist outs. Her muti-part twist out tutorial series is awesome.

Her hair journey, containing images of many twist outs at her various lengths:


Part 1 and 2 in her twist out series. (Note: I think she twists on both stretched and wet hair, just depending, if I'm not mistaken):


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I've done a complete 180 where trims are concerned. I started out being wary of them, now I actually look forward to them. I'm getting quite addicted to blunt ends, not to mention how nice the hair feels once done.


This force is strong within you! I can feel it! Lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I stayed up late last night (knowing I had to get up for work in the morning) Binge watching YouTube videos titled "Is that your real hair?" Black women upset that people ask them that. Im watching and agreeing like  "Yup, um humm, Yup! Oh the nerve of them shhh".


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I Am So Blessed said:


> I stayed up late last night (knowing I had to get up for work in the morning) Binge watching YouTube videos titled "Is that your real hair?" Black women upset that people ask them that. Im watching and agreeing like  "Yup, um humm, Yup! Oh the nerve of them shhh".



When you say the nerve of them, do you mean they have zero reason to marvel at long hair on black women, because hardly any black women wear weaves and the majority of black women have been wearing their own long hair for years and years and years?

I'll admit I was not used to hair like ElevatedEnergy's, Chicoro's et., until I began spending time here.

Maybe these people are having the same experience?

I could be wrong!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> When you say the nerve of them, do you mean they have zero reason to marvel at long hair on black women, because hardly any black women wear weaves and the majority of black women have been wearing their own long hair for years and years and years?
> 
> I'll admit I was not used to hair like ElevatedEnergy's, Chicoro's et., until I began spending time here.
> 
> Maybe these people are having the same experience?
> 
> I could be wrong!


LOL.

When I said "the nerve of them" I was talking to the people who would dare to ask those black women that question in public settings. To them that asked before even saying Hello. One woman was stating that there was this man approaching her in a store, walks right up to her and asked "real hair?" No hello, no nice to meet you, no you look nice today....nothing just a dumb comment about her hair.
The nerve...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I Am So Blessed said:


> LOL.
> 
> When I said "the nerve of them" I was talking to the people who would dare to ask those black women that question in public settings. To them that asked before even saying Hello. One woman was stating that there was this man approaching her in a store, walks right up to her and asked "real hair?" No hello, no nice to meet you, no you look nice today....nothing just a dumb comment about her hair.
> The nerve...



Ohhhh! Gotcha.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Ohhhh! Gotcha.


But to what you were saying. Black women with their own long hair is marvel worthy for sure.


----------



## GettingKinky

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I hear you!
> 
> Have you considered twist outs?
> 
> I think I'm settling upon twist outs over the wash and go. I've basically mastered both styles recently, and now that I've been able to compare the two, I think the twist out is the winner in almost every category.
> 
> If I chunky retwist at night (and band the twists for elongation or not), I can make the style last for days and days. I can wear it down, bun it, ponytail it, etc. It is tangle-resistant. I get definition, hang, movement/swing . . .
> 
> YouTuber Pashtash grew hair out long with twist outs. Her muti-part twist out tutorial series is awesome.
> 
> Her hair journey, containing images of many twist outs at her various lengths:



Thanks. I used to do braid outs all the time when I was texlaxed and I loved them.  I’ve never tried a twist out. I may try a braid out and a twist out. But I suppose I’ll have to find the right products. I wonder if KCKT & KCCC will work.

ETA- I found all my old braidout notes and pictures. I was doing them right up until I stopped texlaxing and started transitioning. I am definitely going to try this again. I used to really love them. I hope they look as good on my natural hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

OK. I found all my hair notes from when I used to wear my hair in either a fancy bun or a braid out. I’m going to start this routine again. I just see 3 potential issues

- I used Darcy botanical products back then and she doesn’t seem to sell them anymore. :-(

- my hair was texlaxed back then and now I’m natural. I’m not sure what the braidouts will look like

- DH hates when I wear braids to bed. Oh well he’ll survive.

I think the biggest issue will be finding a replacement for DB daily leave in conditioner and DB transitioning creme. They were perfect for LOC.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> This force is strong within you! I can feel it! Lol



I’m finally starting to think logically like you lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I greased my niece's scalp with Blue Magic which I never do (maybe once or twice). She is six and in second grade with kids that could get lice. I smiled when my hand touched the jar of Blue Magic 

*don't judge me*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_PAINTINGS THAT MAKE ME SMILE_










[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiGlMuz2KPaAhXJdd8KHbPKCW4QjRx6BAgAEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fblack-burgundy.com%2F2017%2F12%2F22%2Fto-the-black-man%2F&psig=AOvVaw1dqnYDXnDY6KuRg21vvC_k&ust=1523036722949496']
	


[/URL]
[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwi9rNK01qPaAhUiTd8KHVB3ABwQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.com%2Fpin%2F257408934931981283%2F&psig=AOvVaw0akSm3GvXAbPzo0dCn6qEM&ust=1523035995422208']



[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiwqdvG2KPaAhVodt8KHUvVBoAQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcedricspann.com%2Fportraits%2F&psig=AOvVaw1dqnYDXnDY6KuRg21vvC_k&ust=1523036722949496']
	







[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjgoeKc2KPaAhVSTt8KHeZFDHMQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.es%2Fpin%2F335307134730194800%2F&psig=AOvVaw1dqnYDXnDY6KuRg21vvC_k&ust=1523036722949496']
	

[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwi764-W2aPaAhULMd8KHf3qBGIQjRx6BAgAEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.com%2Fpin%2F458100593325072518%2F&psig=AOvVaw3oPcSq7C5CtgT-m8dbj5BO&ust=1523037010116049']
	














[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## LushLox

Gorgeous artwork @I Am So Blessed

I love the ballerina one.


----------



## icsonia22

I Am So Blessed said:


> Remeber when I told y'all that I only use grease, Curl Activator, and Cholesterol well...
> 
> Here's  my partial stash, gots more in my closet.
> 
> 
> if I showed the whole stash I'd look crazy.
> 
> The sad part is that these are almost a year old except for the BM. I can't use them up quick enough. I only Deep Condion twice per month. I have conditioner and moisturizers for years.



I seriously want to hijack your roll tuck and pin styles. I'm already completely sold on the power of curl activator. I switched from care free to the s curl formula because it feels better on my hair. I may have to try out your deep conditioner and see how it works out for me because this tgin honey dc is expensive. Your hair inspires me!


----------



## FadingDelilah

Me watching my dreams of being able to detangle my dense 4b/4c hair easily and quickly go up in flames.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

icsonia22 said:


> I seriously want to hijack your roll tuck and pin styles. I'm already completely sold on the power of curl activator. I switched from care free to the s curl formula because it feels better on my hair. I may have to try out your deep conditioner and see how it works out for me because this tgin honey dc is expensive. Your hair inspires me!


Thank you so much and I wish you well on your hair journey!

Yea I love the Hollywood beauty DC and I love curl activator all kinds! You can tweak the DC to suit you by adding oils, shea butter and/or protein. As we know just because a product is promoted and expensive doesn't mean it's "all that" haha. The old school stuff works just as good if not better.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Me watching my dreams of being able to detangle my dense 4b/4c hair easily and quickly go up in flames.


Noooo! Dont do the *Angela Bassett move* from "Waiting to Exhale"!

Wait! What happened?!

@FadingDelilah  Eta: Oh wait...welcome to the semi long hair club! I can't detangle quickly either...who can? Take it as a sign of progress.


----------



## movingforward

Trying to decide if I should get a sew-in or shoulder length braids.   

I’m feeling the shoulder length braids.  I don’t want to comb my hair (or weave).


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I wonder why Shima doesn't have a lot of subscribers.  She really has nice hair.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I Am So Blessed said:


> I wonder why Shima doesn't have a lot of subscribers.  She really has nice hair.



Her hair is lovely. But, I don’t like the way she delivers her messages. She talks as if she is speaking to children.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Soaring Eagle said:


> Her hair is lovely. But, I don’t like the way she delivers her messages. She talks as if she is speaking to children.


Now that you point this out...yeah she kinda does. I do recall thinking "doesn't she know that we know this already?" She was explaining combing from the bottom up...

She tickles me.


----------



## silverlotus

I Am So Blessed said:


> I wonder why Shima doesn't have a lot of subscribers.  She really has nice hair.



Shima was the source of some serious drama on this board yeeeeeears ago. Try a search, maybe some of the old threads will pop up.


----------



## silverlotus

Found some. For your Shima reading pleasure:
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/have-you-seen-her-hair.105370/
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/anybody-heard-of-shima.364411/
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/i-am-glad-she-did-this-no-haters-please.415334/

I’m sure there’s plenty more. Anything involving Shima resulted in a locked thread & plenty of entertainment. That was 10+ years ago though, not sure how many current members remember her.


----------



## LushLox

silverlotus said:


> Shima was the source of some serious drama on this board yeeeeeears ago. Try a search, maybe some of the old threads will pop up.



I recall so many ‘gates’ surrounding Shima; funny times.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

silverlotus said:


> Found some. For your Shima reading pleasure:
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/have-you-seen-her-hair.105370/
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/anybody-heard-of-shima.364411/
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/i-am-glad-she-did-this-no-haters-please.415334/
> 
> I’m sure there’s plenty more. Anything involving Shima resulted in a locked thread & plenty of entertainment. That was 10+ years ago though, not sure how many current members remember her.



But why, though? 

Let me go read a few posts.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

silverlotus said:


> Shima was the source of some serious drama on this board yeeeeeears ago. Try a search, maybe some of the old threads will pop up.



Nothing new There! Someone is always the source of drama of some sort (there's always gonna be a hater and a back biter). I still like her in spite of what I may read about her.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This Summer I am going to wear my afro. Last Summer wore my afro with a pink head wrap only one time and it felt good. There was a spanish lady who couldn't stop looking at it, I caught her eyes a few times glaring. She had very bleached neck/shoulder length hair. I had to watch her closely. She looked mean!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My week so far...


_How you look when you only have a short way to go until you reach your ultimate hair length._






_How you look when you wake up because your scarf came off your head while sleeping._








how you look when you thought you ate all of your M&Ms then discover there's two more left in the bag.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

TRUE!

THE "YOURUBE COMPLEX" IS REAL.


----------



## silverlotus

YvetteWithJoy said:


> But why, though?
> 
> Let me go read a few posts.



Because she stole poster’s pics & quotes on the board to put on her site and sell her oil. People were really pissed about that, for good reason. I think the original threads that started it all got deleted. 

Does this board still have drama like that, though? Back in the day, there were always threads getting locked or deleted with member bannings. Now it seems like the board is too slow for that?


----------



## silverlotus

I wish my laptop was working so I could live vicariously through more of my old hair pics. This is the only one I have :/. If someone had told me in 2009 that I would cut my hair off to nothing and like it, I would’ve laughed in their face! When my twa feels like it’s not growing, I miss it though. Much easier to see progress when relaxed.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m having a bad hair day. My braid out did not turn out well, and I’m really missing my texlaxed hair. :-(


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

silverlotus said:


> I wish my laptop was working so I could live vicariously through more of my old hair pics. This is the only one I have :/. If someone had told me in 2009 that I would cut my hair off to nothing and like it, I would’ve laughed in their face! When my twa feels like it’s not growing, I miss it though. Much easier to see progress when relaxed.
> 
> View attachment 428101



Gorgeous. Looks so healthy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

GettingKinky said:


> I’m having a bad hair day. My braid out did not turn out well, and I’m really missing my texlaxed hair. :-(



Hugs. Will you try again or go back to wash and go's? What did you not like about it? Why is it a "fail?"

My twist outs look 1000 times better than my braid outs.

Here's a side by side comparison of a twist out on one half of the head versus a braid out on the other half of the head. Do you have a preference?


----------



## silverlotus

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Gorgeous. Looks so healthy.



Thank you! I had my regimen down... I even made feature of the month back in the day.


----------



## GettingKinky

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hugs. Will you try again or go back to wash and go's? What did you not like about it? Why is it a "fail?"
> 
> My twist outs look 1000 times better than my braid outs.
> 
> Here's a side by side comparison of a twist out on one half of the head versus a braid out on the other half of the head. Do you have a preference?



My roots were way too puffy and my hair didn’t have any swing.  It was also a little frizzy but I think that’s just because I didn’t use enough product. 

I’ll have to watch the videos to see which I like better, but in the past I’ve really like the way my braidouts turned out. 

I’m not sure what I’m going to try next.


----------



## LavenderMint

I Am So Blessed said:


> This is my hair as we speak at work. I did this style without looking in mirrors so I came to work not even knowing what the back could possibly look like. It is what it is...


Seeeee. Your hair is GORGEOUS.  (The drool emoji needs to be closer to the top!!)
 Are those just twists?? The ends of my hair seems to hate twists, no matter how big or small- although it seems the WetLine I put on the ends this time may have helped. 
I know you’re a fan of hair grease but my hair hasn’t met a solid hair grease that my _skin_ likes. Oil rinsing seems to be most helpful right now for detangling & sealing.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MeaWea said:


> Seeeee. Your hair is GORGEOUS.  (The drool emoji needs to be closer to the top!!)
> Are those just twists?? The ends of my hair seems to hate twists, no matter how big or small- although it seems the WetLine I put on the ends this time may have helped.
> I know you’re a fan of hair grease but my hair hasn’t met a solid hair grease that my _skin_ likes. Oil rinsing seems to be most helpful right now for detangling & sealing.


Thank you so much. Right about the emojis! Takes me a whole minute sometimes to find the one I want LOL.  Yes those are a combination of flat twist and regular chunky twists pinned together and shaped by tucking and pinning and wrapping a scarf around it for tens minutes.

My ends use to tangle around each other before reintroducing grease. The ends stay put. Grease would break me out too if it ever contacted my skin. I try to make sure it's whiped off my face.

You could try Shea butter on your ends.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

silverlotus said:


> Thank you! I had my regimen down... I even made feature of the month back in the day.


That's so cool and a belated CONGRATULATIONS to you! 

How come *stomps feet* we dont have feature of the months no more?!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I AM FEELING THIS!!!!! PLEASE WATCH.  All the way true.

I posted this in the off topics as well. Had me crying


----------



## Nightingale

I cackled over this! Couldn't embed the tweet, so here's the link.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Grandmother wants so desperately for me to straighten my hair.  She goes on and on about how its better than how my hair is right now. I think she said the words "Hot Comb" 25 times in the whole 10 minute conversation lol. 

I don't even like straight on me like that. Hot comb? HOT COMB!!? Id go jump in a piranha infested lake first. I LIKE MY NAPS.

 YES *raises hand* NAPS PLEASE. She thinks I should "comb it out". IT IS COMBED! LOL. Straight hair is not the "ultimate pretty".


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

I Am So Blessed said:


> My Grandmother wants so desperately for me to straighten my hair.  She goes on and on about how its better than how my hair is right now. I think she said the words "Hot Comb" 25 times in the whole 10 minute conversation lol.
> 
> I don't even like straight on me like that. Hot comb? HOT COMB!!? Id go jump in a piranha infested lake first. I LIKE MY NAPS.
> 
> YES *raises hand* NAPS PLEASE. She thinks I should "comb it out". IT IS COMBED! LOL. Straight hair is not the "ultimate pretty".



Every time I visit my mom, she’s like “You should let me flat iron your hair.” Girl bye.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I thought this was nice of her. Thanks Linda


----------



## keranikki

Happy Birthday @Alma Petra !


----------



## I Am So Blessed

How many of these YouTubers gonna push that Vanity Planet scalp massager? Hum?...how many?

You think you're watching a tutorial, but it's really an ad.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

USPS playing with my emotions. I have a wax package that was supposed to be delivered today and it's been stuck in the city next to me since 8 am this morning...mind you with no updates. 

 

I literally could have walked from my house, picked it up myself and been back home before noon today yet here it is 7:30 pm and they only have 30 minutes to meet the deadline. I feel like chopping somebody in they thoak!


----------



## Alma Petra

keranikki said:


> Happy Birthday @Alma Petra !



Awww thank you so much dear 
That's so kind


----------



## movingforward

I tried to do my own sew-in today.  THat was an epic fail!

It took me one hour to sew in one track.  However, my $100 weave  will make a great wig!


----------



## LavenderMint

I wonder if the Vitamin D my doc prescribed is going to make that big a difference in my hair growth.....
My diet & lifestyle are generally healthy. Shed hairs are usually between 13-18 inches long- but I’m tall & long so it doesn’t look that long on me. Plus shrinkage. 
Has anyone had an experience with this?


----------



## sarumoki

I hate unsolicited advice, particularly when it's something dumb like "Your hair would shed less if you trimmed it more."


----------



## vevster

I bought Taliah Wajeed curly cream and leave in.


----------



## Evolving78

Alma Petra said:


> Awww thank you so much dear
> That's so kind


You are an April baby too? Happy Belated birthday!


----------



## Alma Petra

shortdub78 said:


> You are an April baby too? Happy Belated birthday!


Oh you too? Thank you darling! When is your birthday? I hope I did not miss it..


----------



## Evolving78

Alma Petra said:


> Oh you too? Thank you darling! When is your birthday? I hope I did not miss it..


Mine was on the 2nd! You didn’t miss a thing! I’m here! Lol


----------



## silverlotus

After watching this vid, I’m itching to get a haircut even though I swore no cutting until Sept. at least.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I hate my Sister's wig.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

The most beautiful women I have EVER seen have no attachments. No weave, no eyelash weave, no fake eyebrows...nothing. Just themselves! It's breath taking and a breath of fresh air. Women that are women and not knockoff women or imitation of women.

When I get with my man their will be nothing that falls off, pops off, peels off, lifts off, drops off, whipes off or anything that detaches itself from me for vanity's sake.

Eta: The black women YouTubers just be EXTRA with the fakery! Eh!..its fricken embarrassing.  No wonder everybody believes that we ALL wear fake hair.  It's our own falt now. At least wear a hair texture that matches yours! You're  not Asian or Mexican or Brazilion or Indian or white!!..so stop the Tom foolery.

I'm not talking about normalcy and moderation. I'm talking about the over the top and extraordinary (drag queen mess).


----------



## Alma Petra

shortdub78 said:


> Mine was on the 2nd! You didn’t miss a thing! I’m here! Lol


Happy belated birthday my friend  
April babies rock


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I Am So Blessed said:


> The most beautiful women I have EVER seen have no attachments. No weave, no eyelash weave, no fake eyebrows...nothing. Just themselves! It's breath taking and a breath of fresh air. Women that are women and not knockoff women or imitation of women.
> 
> When I get with my man their will be nothing that falls off, pops off, peels off, lifts off, drops off, whipes off or anything that detaches itself from me for vanity's sake.
> 
> Eta: The black women YouTubers just be EXTRA with the fakery! Eh!..its fricken embarrassing.  No wonder everybody believes that we ALL wear fake hair.  It's our own falt now. At least wear a hair texture that matches yours! You're  not Asian or Mexican or Brazilion or Indian or white!!..so stop the Tom foolery.
> 
> I'm not talking about normalcy and moderation. I'm talking about the over the top and extraordinary (drag queen mess).



Yeah. I hope you meant that you feel it's embarrassing for that individual, and not communally embarrassing for black women.

The fake, centaur-like bodies and extreme makeup really threw me when I first started seeing it all, but I try not to live in such a way that _*I* _experience embarrassment from what *OTHERS* do. It's hard, but I realize that that's giving over a LOT of control.

It goes back to that thought which white people seem to have successfully gotten some folks to agree with and accept: When a white person commits a crime, he or she has committed a crime. When a black person commits a crime, blacks are criminals.

So when Sheri hacks up her body, gets too much booty, wears too much fake hair, and wears a ridiculous amount of makeup . . . 

And to be factual, I'm having to learn how to keep my mind on my endeavors and business more and more, and less on constantly reacting to weird social behavior, politics, etc. It's a challenge for me in these times, but I'm happier keeping my mind and attention fixed on "whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of a good report . . ." 

I'm not saying that you shouldn't discuss and think about how you don't like this stuff, though. I just noticed with the "Leave our culture alone" video, sometimes a lot is getting to us and it could help not to spend much energy on it. Maybe.

I don't know! This might help, since we do not "get to" dictate how people dress or carry themselves.


----------



## Evolving78

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yeah. I hope you meant that you feel it's embarrassing for that individual, and not communally embarrassing for black women.
> 
> The fake, centaur-like bodies and extreme makeup really threw me when I first started seeing it all, but I try not to live in such a way that _*I* _experience embarrassment from what *OTHERS* do. It's hard, but I realize that that's giving over a LOT of control.
> 
> It goes back to that thought which white people seem to have successfully gotten some folks to agree with and accept: When a white person commits a crime, he or she has committed a crime. When a black person commits a crime, blacks are criminals.
> 
> So when Sheri hacks up her body, gets too much booty, wears too much fake hair, and wears a ridiculous amount of makeup . . .
> 
> And to be factual, I'm having to learn how to keep my mind on my endeavors and business more and more, and less on constantly reacting to weird social behavior, politics, etc. It's a challenge for me in these times, but I'm happier keeping my mind and attention fixed on "whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of a good report . . ."
> 
> I'm not saying that you shouldn't discuss and think about how you don't like this stuff, though. I just noticed with the "Leave our culture alone" video, sometimes a lot is getting to us and it could help not to spend much energy on it. Maybe.
> 
> I don't know! This might help, since we do not "get to" dictate how people dress or carry themselves.
> 
> View attachment 428463


Thanks for this post! I needed it this morning! Namaste


----------



## MzSwift

movingforward said:


> I tried to do my own sew-in today.  THat was an epic fail!
> 
> It took me one hour to sew in one track.  However, my $100 weave  will make a great wig!



OMG, this is me! I have so much weave hair in my hair bag it’s ridiculous! I watch videos and get all hyped and then it just doesn’t come together for me.

Seun be having me thinking I can weave like a pro. SMH.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yeah. I hope you meant that you feel it's embarrassing for that individual, and not communally embarrassing for black women.
> 
> The fake, centaur-like bodies and extreme makeup really threw me when I first started seeing it all, but I try not to live in such a way that _*I* _experience embarrassment from what *OTHERS* do. It's hard, but I realize that that's giving over a LOT of control.
> 
> It goes back to that thought which white people seem to have successfully gotten some folks to agree with and accept: When a white person commits a crime, he or she has committed a crime. When a black person commits a crime, blacks are criminals.
> 
> So when Sheri hacks up her body, gets too much booty, wears too much fake hair, and wears a ridiculous amount of makeup . . .
> 
> And to be factual, I'm having to learn how to keep my mind on my endeavors and business more and more, and less on constantly reacting to weird social behavior, politics, etc. It's a challenge for me in these times, but I'm happier keeping my mind and attention fixed on "whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of a good report . . ."
> 
> I'm not saying that you shouldn't discuss and think about how you don't like this stuff, though. I just noticed with the "Leave our culture alone" video, sometimes a lot is getting to us and it could help not to spend much energy on it. Maybe.
> 
> I don't know! This might help, since we do not "get to" dictate how people dress or carry themselves.
> 
> View attachment 428463


Great post! Yeah I just don't like all the fakeness. Some women look like a whole other race when they are done beating their face! Crazy. Not to mention the little girls that may be looking up to them. This is a random thought thread so when I see it on YouTube I post my random thought here. It's not effecting me so deeply (like conspiracy news does) and I genuinely appreciate your concern about that.

But yeah I just don't understand why. Makeup is nice to enhance your NATURAL look not create a whole other person. Thanks for responding Yvette.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I Am So Blessed said:


> Great post! Yeah I just don't like all the fakeness. Some women look like a whole other race when they are done beating their face! Crazy. Not to mention the little girls that may be looking up to them. This is a random thought thread so when I see it on YouTube I post my random thought here. It's not effecting me so deeply (like conspiracy news does) and I genuinely appreciate your concern about that.
> 
> But yeah I just don't understand why. Makeup is nice to enhance your NATURAL look not create a whole other person. Thanks for responding Yvette.



Makes perfect sense! I'm glad you're not deeply bothered.  You're right: Little girls are watching.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Makes perfect sense! I'm glad you're not deeply bothered.  You're right: Little girls are watching.


Thanks Yvette.


----------



## Ayesha81

I think I got a bad batch of  a styling foam from asian beauty supply store it wasnt giving the results im used to so I threw it away.   I went to  jc penney salon and got it my hair looks better  will now buy products from a reputable salon


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_IT'S TIME TO REALLY GROW SOME HAIR!!!(because I'm greedy for more LOL)  I purchased these today and they look great!_
_
I finally spent some money on myself._



_I bought Two of the Eve's Vitamins (about six months worth)_
_My hair is already growing very well so I can only imagine the results with these!_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

When I was going hard with taking my vitamins while using Wild Growth Hair Oil I grew 8-9 inches on my first year natural. Since I just ordered more vitamins I am extra excited. By the end of Summer I will be Hip Length! Im excited  as if I already am.

Too bad I can't use the WGHO because I am an every 4 week washer now. You have to wash often while using that smelly oil!

If only there was a way to hide the smell.
 I could start back washing more often which I'll have to do anyway in the Summer duh.   

I will incorporate my WGHO again because I love it so.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

After tomorrow's length check (In the 2" in 4 months thread) I am done looking at my hair until July 30th for another year comparison.

Hair obsession...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

In a perfect world my hair looks like this every day


And this is my Husband


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Vent warning: I'm irritated. I just want my braids back. I had an appointment with a new braider because my usual braider is amazing but going through a divorce and kinda wacko right now. I'm not too excited about this new braider because she takes a loooooooong time, much longer than my usual braider. But anyways I prepared to suck it up and get with it. I was supposed to get a text the night before the appointment to confirm. I don't get one so I text her. She's out of town! WTF?! She asks to reschedule for the next day, meaning today. Fine. She was supposed to start at 9am, then 12pm, now she can't do it at all today and says her next available day is Sunday.  But wait, she suddenly can do Tuesday. I'm trying not to get too irritated because she has small children but this is crazy. I've already texted my usual braider to see if there is any way she can braid my hair at the end of this week. I'd rather go this week with blowdried hair than keep changing my schedule around.

Ugh. Vent over.


----------



## LushLox

I Am So Blessed said:


> When I was going hard with taking my vitamins while using Wild Growth Hair Oil I grew 8-9 inches on my first year natural. Since I just ordered more vitamins I am extra excited. By the end of Summer I will be Hip Length! Im excited  as if I already am.
> 
> Too bad I can't use the WGHO because I am an every 4 week washer now. You have to wash often while using that smelly oil!
> 
> If only there was a way to hide the smell.
> I could start back washing more often which I'll have to do anyway in the Summer duh.
> 
> I will incorporate my WGHO again because I love it so.



Can't you lace the oil with something nice like bergamot/ orange,  or lavender etc? Not sure if that would be enough though, I've never used WGO.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LushLox said:


> Can't you lace the oil with something nice like bergamot/ orange,  or lavender etc? Not sure if that would be enough though, I've never used WGO.


Thanks for the tip! I could, But I wouldn't want to dilute it because it works well. I think I can cover the smell by spraying on top my head with good smelling conditioner once my style is done.


----------



## silverlotus

After trying NG and APB, I still think Jakeala has the best scents. Plus she sends free samples with every order. APB’s standard vanilla scent is not making me excited to try her DC. 

Also, I’ve been trying to figure out over the past couple weeks why my hair has been feeling rough lately. Then I realized it started when my CRN Coconut Treatment ran out. Can’t buy more because I have sooooo many DCs on hand already & I need to use them up. Hopefully something in my stash works as well.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Is rice water really all that? Thoss Yao women been growing their hair for years though.


----------



## silverlotus

I Am So Blessed said:


> Is rice water really all that? Thoss Yao women been growing their hair for years though.



This is the best explanation of how it works that I’ve seen. Basically, it adds protein and smooths the hair. That’s all. I’m sure it works just as well as any other treatment. I haven’t tried it myself because by all accounts, it stinks, and I’m also not a fan of so-called miracle products. Anyway, at least it’s cheap to try. Just a couple bucks for a bag of rice.


----------



## movingforward

MzSwift said:


> OMG, this is me! I have so much weave hair in my hair bag it’s ridiculous! I watch videos and get all hyped and then it just doesn’t come together for me.
> 
> Seun be having me thinking I can weave like a pro. SMH.




Girl me too.  I was watching her videos when I decided to do my own weave.

Sad thing is I’m too cheap to pay for it as well.  LOL


----------



## I Am So Blessed

silverlotus said:


> This is the best explanation of how it works that I’ve seen. Basically, it adds protein and smooths the hair. That’s all. I’m sure it works just as well as any other treatment. I haven’t tried it myself because by all accounts, it stinks, and I’m also not a fan of so-called miracle products. Anyway, at least it’s cheap to try. Just a couple bucks for a bag of rice.


I knew it had to stink LOL! Thank you.  That takes my curiosity away (not that I had much anyway).


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

movingforward said:


> Girl me too.  I was watching her videos when I decided to do my own weave.
> 
> Sad thing is I’m too cheap to pay for it as well.  LOL


You sound like me lol. Beauty Can Braid always gets me. She makes it look so simple.


----------



## LovelyRo

I want to shave my head but, I don’t have the head shape for that!


----------



## Alma Petra

silverlotus said:


> After trying NG and APB, I still think Jakeala has the best scents. Plus she sends free samples with every order. APB’s standard vanilla scent is not making me excited to try her DC.
> 
> Also, I’ve been trying to figure out over the past couple weeks why my hair has been feeling rough lately. Then I realized it started when my CRN Coconut Treatment ran out. Can’t buy more because I have sooooo many DCs on hand already & I need to use them up. Hopefully something in my stash works as well.


Why don't you surreptitiously throw out one of these subpar DCs and buy a coconut one in its place?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My hair won’t let me be great, but I’m too lazy to fix it


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Ha.

It's 7:10.

I just finished twisting for my twist out, I have to iron, get dressed, put on makeup, dry my twists, untwist, and style . . . all by 7:30.

Yeah.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

And brush my teeth. And put on lotion.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I didn't make it. I used an extra 20 minutes, and I had to untwist damp hair to a pretty fro.


----------



## Prettymetty

I washed and blow dried my hair tonight. Then I braided it. I'm wigging it until my bday in June. I'll trim and do a bkt before my birthday trip. Hopefully I lose 20lbs by then... I lost 10 lbs in the last month!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hi y'all so I'm a little "out there" natruly high is a better way to describe it. 

So I am at   and decided to pull a shed hair out of my head to measure it.  like who does this?

It measures 19 1/4" !!! 

Look! I hope you can see the hair next to the ruler. We only have 15" rulers at my job. I taped the strand down with tape on both ends which was kinda difficult because the hair kept springing back lol.


----------



## OriginalBeauty

Way to go @I Am So Blessed !  Did you achieve your goal using curl activator and grease the whole time, as your siggy indicates?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OriginalBeauty said:


> Way to go @I Am So Blessed !  Did you achieve your goal using curl activator and grease the whole time, as your siggy indicates?


Yes!!! I have been using the curl activator my whole journey and the Blue Magic for the past six months.

And the kicker is that I am only (34 months) 2 years and 10 months post relaxer! (I'm fully natural)So this is 34 months of growth!!! And I have trimmed my hair 3 times already!!


It's all about that moisture and protective styling!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I dont want to remove the hair off the desk yet. I may leave it!

If somebody walks close to my desk I'll cover it up with papers hahaha


----------



## LonDone

YvetteWithJoy said:


> And brush my teeth. And put on lotion.



And write forum posts


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LonDone said:


> And write forum posts



 LOL. While under the dryer, yes.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

"THE JHERI JUICE!"

 




*GET YOURS AT A STORE NEAR YOU!!*


----------



## silverlotus

@YvetteWithJoy As far as Curl Maker, I like almost everything about it. My only issue is sometimes I get one or two small gummy balls, but I haven’t seen those the last few washes. Shine, definition, hold, all good. My wash & go’s get about 4 days. Other than that, it doesn’t slick my hair down that well. Hold isn’t strong enough. KCCC worked better for that but it had no definition. Oh and the price.  $22 is a bit much.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

silverlotus said:


> @YvetteWithJoy As far as Curl Maker, I like almost everything about it. My only issue is sometimes I get one or two small gummy balls, but I haven’t seen those the last few washes. Shine, definition, hold, all good. My wash & go’s get about 4 days. Other than that, it doesn’t slick my hair down that well. Hold isn’t strong enough. KCCC worked better for that but it had no definition. Oh and the price.  $22 is a bit much.



Your post inspires me to try cocktailing.


----------



## silverlotus

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Your post inspires me to try cocktailing.



Lol what are you thinking of mixing?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

silverlotus said:


> Lol what are you thinking of mixing?



Camille Rose Naturals CurlMaker (moisture, elongation, shine) and Bronner Brothers Firm Hold Curling Gel (super duper hold and tangle-protection). 

First I'll mix it on the back of my hand to see whether white balls form or not.

I put it in my reminders in that Hair Journal app. Maybe I'll actually remember to try it!


----------



## GettingKinky

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good replacement for Darcy Botanicals Lemongrass Transitioning Creme? I use it as the C when I LOC, but she doesn’t seem to sell her products anymore :-(


----------



## silverlotus

I think I’m allergic to APB’s scents. This is the second day in a row I’ve put on her Body Glaze and woken up with a stuffy nose & slight difficulty breathing. And the scent it’s in is even that strong (Pink Vanilla Kiss). I kinda sorta wanna reorder it unscented. I don’t think I can even use the Strawberry Cheesecake Creamy Oil I have, that one is strong. I think from now on, anything that stays on my hair & body will just have to be unscented. For some reason, the scents from these natural vendors give me more issues than commercial ones.


----------



## Alma Petra

silverlotus said:


> @YvetteWithJoy As far as Curl Maker, I like almost everything about it. My only issue is sometimes I get one or two small gummy balls, but I haven’t seen those the last few washes. Shine, definition, hold, all good. My wash & go’s get about 4 days. Other than that, it doesn’t slick my hair down that well. Hold isn’t strong enough. KCCC worked better for that but it had no definition. Oh and the price.  $22 is a bit much.


I am going to order another CRN Curl Maker. In the past I disliked it because its crunch was rough and and the roughness wouldn't go away with SOTCing so I tried to use it up for slicking etc. But now my hair is changing. I'm transitioning to natural and a part of my hair is already big chopped. I want to give Curl Maker another shot because of all the good reviews and because I love CRN for some obscure reason...


----------



## Alma Petra

I Am So Blessed said:


> Hi y'all so I'm a little "out there" natruly high is a better way to describe it.
> 
> So I am at   and decided to pull a shed hair out of my head to measure it.  like who does this?
> 
> It measures 19 1/4" !!!
> 
> Look! I hope you can see the hair next to the ruler. We only have 15" rulers at my job. I taped the strand down with tape on both ends which was kinda difficult because the hair kept springing back lol.


Girl what's your secret? Come clean quick


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good replacement for Darcy Botanicals Lemongrass Transitioning Creme? I use it as the C when I LOC, but she doesn’t seem to sell her products anymore :-(


I have never tried DB. What's special about this cream?


----------



## silverlotus

Alma Petra said:


> I am going to order another CRN Curl Maker. In the past I disliked it because its crunch was rough and and the roughness wouldn't go away with SOTCing so I tried to use it up for slicking etc. But now my hair is changing. I'm transitioning to natural and a part of my hair is already big chopped. I want to give Curl Maker another shot because of all the good reviews and because I love CRN for some obscure reason...



Products do work differently in fully natural hair, but Curl Maker might still have crunch. It’s slightly crunchy for me but I don’t mind it cuz I like the hold. Have you tried Mielle Organics’ Honey Ginger Gel? Or KCCC? Those two weren’t crunchy to me, along with Design Essentials Honey Curling Custard. How long have you been transitioning and when do you plan on BCing?

I realize I like the CRN brand too. Her Coconut Water Treatment & the Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard have been good to me. This year, I want to work on staples because last year I went PJ crazy.


----------



## Napp

I think i finally found a regimen that is super low maintenance and my virgin natural hair looks and feels great! I dont think I want to even have my real hair straightened again! Wow that sure took a long time. Lol. Now what I am to do with the stash I have?  especially all of my flat ironing products?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Napp said:


> I think i finally found a regimen that is super low maintenance and my virgin natural hair looks and feels great! I dont think I want to even have my real hair straightened again! Wow that sure took a long time. Lol. Now what I am to do with the stash I have?  especially all of my flat ironing products?



Wow! Huge!!! Congrats!

Regimen deets, please!


----------



## Napp

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow! Huge!!! Congrats!
> 
> Regimen deets, please!



African pride dream kids shampoo
Any conditioner
Wet Line gel
Carefree curl gold activator
Water
Olivia garden brush

Shampoo and condition. Sit for 3 minutes and detangle and remove shed hair with Olivia garden brush in shower. Rinse. Then apply activator all over hair. Smooth in gel. Spray in a little water and smooth hair to define curls. Shake and air dry. 1-2 times a week. Daily spray with with water to re activate curl or a little bit of activator.

Thats it.

My hair is so defined yet soft.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Napp said:


> African pride dream kids shampoo
> Any conditioner
> Wet Line gel
> Carefree curl gold activator
> Water
> Olivia garden brush
> 
> Shampoo and condition. Sit for 3 minutes and detangle and remove shed hair with Olivia garden brush in shower. Rinse. Then apply activator all over hair. Smooth in gel. Spray in a little water and smooth hair to define curls. Shake and air dry. 1-2 times a week. Daily spray with with water to re activate curl or a little bit of activator.
> 
> Thats it.
> 
> My hair is so defined yet soft.



Nice! Which brush of hers? There are many.


----------



## Alma Petra

silverlotus said:


> Products do work differently in fully natural hair, but Curl Maker might still have crunch. It’s slightly crunchy for me but I don’t mind it cuz I like the hold. Have you tried Mielle Organics’ Honey Ginger Gel? Or KCCC? Those two weren’t crunchy to me, along with Design Essentials Honey Curling Custard. How long have you been transitioning and when do you plan on BCing?
> 
> I realize I like the CRN brand too. Her Coconut Water Treatment & the Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard have been good to me. This year, I want to work on staples because last year I went PJ crazy.


I have been transitioning for 1 year and a few days now. The front of my hair is already big chopped though. I was hoping to master my wash and go first before I BC the rest, meanwhile I enjoy trying to grow the length. 

I have been thinking of trying DE Honey Custard. What did you think of it? I haven't heard good reviews about the Mielle Gel. I don't know why. It seems like people did not like it for some reason.

I have KCCC. It gives me fairly good results but not great results except very occasionally. I still don't know what the deal is with my hair and it's very frustrating. That's why I feel I'm going to become a PJ lol.

I liked CRN Coconut Water Treatment too. It was @YvetteWithJoy that put me on it. I'm out of it though now. I have CRN Algae Renew now and I am loving it too specially the smell. It's so yummy! 

So what are your staples now? (I'm sorry if you've already answered this up-thread)


----------



## Alma Petra

Napp said:


> African pride dream kids shampoo
> Any conditioner
> Wet Line gel
> Carefree curl gold activator
> Water
> Olivia garden brush
> 
> Shampoo and condition. Sit for 3 minutes and detangle and remove shed hair with Olivia garden brush in shower. Rinse. Then apply activator all over hair. Smooth in gel. Spray in a little water and smooth hair to define curls. Shake and air dry. 1-2 times a week. Daily spray with with water to re activate curl or a little bit of activator.
> 
> Thats it.
> 
> My hair is so defined yet soft.



Congratulations! And to have mastered the wash and go, no less!


----------



## silverlotus

Alma Petra said:


> I have been transitioning for 1 year and a few days now. The front of my hair is already big chopped though. I was hoping to master my wash and go first before I BC the rest, meanwhile I enjoy trying to grow the length.
> 
> I have been thinking of trying DE Honey Custard. What did you think of it? I haven't heard good reviews about the Mielle Gel. I don't know why. It seems like people did not like it for some reason.
> 
> I have KCCC. It gives me fairly good results but not great results except very occasionally. I still don't know what the deal is with my hair and it's very frustrating. That's why I feel I'm going to become a PJ lol.
> 
> I liked CRN Coconut Water Treatment too. It was @YvetteWithJoy that put me on it. I'm out of it though now. I have CRN Algae Renew now and I am loving it too specially the smell. It's so yummy!
> 
> So what are your staples now? (I'm sorry if you've already answered this up-thread)


 
The DE Custard is very moisturizing and the hold is soft, no crunch. I liked it when my hair was shorter but I need more hold now. You should buy it from someplace you can return it to if you decide to try.

I have no staples other than the Curl Maker and sweet almond oil as my sealer oil. :/ I’ve been jumping around products too much. I do like Jakeala’s Flax Mallow Conditioner for cowashing. I haven’t decided on a leave in or moisturizer yet. Either the products I try don’t work or they do work but I hate the scent.


----------



## silverlotus

Etsy vendors really need to start offering samples, esp if they have a no return policy. I’d rather just take my business to CVS where I can return no questions asked if I hate a product.

My powders from Hennasooq are here & im excited to try. If I hadn’t twisted my hair up last night, I would try them today.


----------



## GettingKinky

Alma Petra said:


> I have never tried DB. What's special about this cream?



I don’t know if there’s anything special about, but it works for me and I’m not into trying new products so when it worked, I stuck with it.


----------



## faithVA

I can spend a hour flat twisting my hair but only willing to spend 2 minutes trying to figure out how to pin it up so it looks like something  Longer hair isn't going to solve that problem.


----------



## GettingKinky

Why did I ever stop LOCing and damp bunning? My hair is so happy.


----------



## Alma Petra

silverlotus said:


> The DE Custard is very moisturizing and the hold is soft, no crunch. I liked it when my hair was shorter but I need more hold now. You should buy it from someplace you can return it to if you decide to try.
> 
> I have no staples other than the Curl Maker and sweet almond oil as my sealer oil. :/ I’ve been jumping around products too much. I do like Jakeala’s Flax Mallow Conditioner for cowashing. I haven’t decided on a leave in or moisturizer yet. Either the products I try don’t work or they do work but I hate the scent.


Unfortunately I don't live in the US so all of my purchases are risky behaviours lol. 

How long is your hair now?


----------



## nerdography

Normally, when I do my hair I use a paddle brush to clump my curls. But, last week I was feeling lazy and didn't want to do all that, so I did the rake and shake method. Why haven't I been doing this all along? This method works really well with my edges that tend to frizz quickly.


----------



## icsonia22

All of the women with my hair type (4b) who have super long hair have simple regimens with simple products. Furthermore they keep their hair moisturized, sealed with something heavy, stretched and have their ends tucked away 90% of the time. I've been implementing these things in my own journey and it has gotten me much further along than I've ever gotten before. The only downside is I have no idea how to do anything extravagant with my natural hair. If it doesn't involve moisturizing, sealing and protective styling, I don't know about it


----------



## fifi134

I've been wearing my hair in a low slicked bun. The crown area isn't all the way long enough, but a little gel and bobby pins have been doing the trick lol. 

I'm still debating on what to do with it next week for a wedding I'm attending. I'm so indecisive!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Alma Petra said:


> Girl what's your secret? Come clean quick


LOL I been telling y'all! 

I've been using a common sense approach! which we all know....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Yes! It's Friday I will detangle my hair when I get home. I haven't  detangled in almost two weeks.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hey East Coasters! Happy Spring weather finally! Enjoy!!!I am!!


----------



## Napp

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nice! Which brush of hers? There are many.


 I have the divine DV-2 care and style brush. It gets all the shed hair out


----------



## Britt

Napp said:


> African pride dream kids shampoo
> Any conditioner
> Wet Line gel
> Carefree curl gold activator
> Water
> Olivia garden brush
> 
> Shampoo and condition. Sit for 3 minutes and detangle and remove shed hair with Olivia garden brush in shower. Rinse. Then apply activator all over hair. Smooth in gel. Spray in a little water and smooth hair to define curls. Shake and air dry. 1-2 times a week. Daily spray with with water to re activate curl or a little bit of activator.
> 
> Thats it.
> 
> My hair is so defined yet soft.



I love it.. such a straight forward clutter free regimen.


----------



## Alma Petra

faithVA said:


> I can spend a hour flat twisting my hair but only willing to spend 2 minutes trying to figure out how to pin it up so it looks like something  Longer hair isn't going to solve that problem.


How about you bun it? 



I Am So Blessed said:


> LOL I been telling y'all!
> 
> I've been using a common sense approach! which we all know....


That approach explains the retention but it doesn't explain the fast growth. There must be another secret. Come on! Lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Alma Petra said:


> How about you bun it?
> 
> 
> That approach explains the retention but it doesn't explain the fast growth. There must be another secret. Come on! Lol


LOL 

 Mu-ah- ah ha ha....



LOL no, but seriously I  grow 1/2" every month. I just keep it all.

ETA: _Oh, occasionally I would put Wild growth Hair oil in the past, But I was not very consistent as Id like to be. Like I said before, I grew 8-9 inches on my first year being natural. *doing the math* Since I am at 19" now, and if one is supposed to grow 6" per year, that means I am ahead of schedule by two - three inches. I was taking Natures' bounty on my first year also.  So I pretty much have been carrying over those inches?
_
Hence the reason why recently I told y'all that I bought more vitamins. I want to accomplish the same results as in my first year.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@Alma Petra I did not know that I seemed be growing hair fast. Lol. For the past two years I've been at 1/2". So you're really seeing my first year's work.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I Am So Blessed said:


> @Alma Petra I did not know that I seemed be growing hair fast. Lol. For the past two years I've been at 1/2". So you're really seeing my first year's work.



Nice rate!

I get less than 1/4". Learning this changed my whole perspective. Lol.


----------



## faithVA

Alma Petra said:


> How about you bun it?
> 
> 
> That approach explains the retention but it doesn't explain the fast growth. There must be another secret. Come on! Lol


My flat twist nor my hair is long enough to bun. I'm hoping by the end of summer I can bun my hair and by the end of the year bun my flat twist.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nice rate!
> 
> I get less than 1/4". Learning this changed my whole perspective. Lol.


Hi Yvette ya know....the only reason why I know that I'm at 1/2" is because when I use to color my hair a month later id hold a ruler to it and sure, enough 1/2 on thd mark. I wouldnt have known other wise.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

How do you know you're at 1/4"? @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@luvmesumhair 
@lucy1957 
@Hadiyah M


----------



## luvmesumhair

I Am So Blessed said:


> @luvmesumhair
> @lucy1957
> @Hadiyah M


Thank you hun!!!  Fifty years old today!
Happy birthday to the other ladies here as well!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I Am So Blessed said:


> Hi Yvette ya know....the only reason why I know that I'm at 1/2" is because when I use to color my hair a month later id hold a ruler to it and sure, enough 1/2 on thd mark. I wouldnt have known other wise.



Measurement from month to month. 

Finding out felt bad at first, then it caused me to switch over to just enjoying my hair without obsessing over length.

Now instead, I "obsess" over improving my regimen. Lol. In my MIND I know there's no such thing as the "perfect" regimen, but every time I make a change and my regimen gets better, I think . . . "That was amazing. Now what if I were to . . ."

Lol. I try to slow things down by picking a regimen to focus on for a month or quarter and then allowing myself only so many tweaks. My problem is when I'm gearing up for the new quarter's regimen. I trial a little too much at that point.

Otherwise, I'm feeling good about my hair journey. It used to really stress me out. Now it's a fun hobby.


----------



## silverlotus

Alma Petra said:


> Unfortunately I don't live in the US so all of my purchases are risky behaviours lol.
> 
> How long is your hair now?



It’s short lol. I have a tapered cut and it’s about 6 inches in front, 3 in the back. Still not long enough to get into a puff. I’m still at a twa, especially with shrinkage. My one year anniversary is coming up in June.


----------



## silverlotus

icsonia22 said:


> All of the women with my hair type (4b) who have super long hair have simple regimens with simple products. Furthermore they keep their hair moisturized, sealed with something heavy, stretched and have their ends tucked away 90% of the time. I've been implementing these things in my own journey and it has gotten me much further along than I've ever gotten before. The only downside is I have no idea how to do anything extravagant with my natural hair. If it doesn't involve moisturizing, sealing and protective styling, I don't know about it



This is the secret to growing all types of hair imo. This is basically how I grew my hair relaxed. Complicated regimens give me an anxiety attack just thinking about them lol. Hair needs to be moisturized and protected, that’s all.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

silverlotus said:


> This is the secret to growing all types of hair imo. This is basically how I grew my hair relaxed. Complicated regimens give me an anxiety attack just thinking about them lol. Hair needs to be moisturized and protected, that’s all.



I can only do the two steps of moisturizing and protecting if I'm in crochet braids. Even then I would really miss cleansing my scalp, though I guess if forced I could skip it.

Otherwise, if my hair is not put away in crochet braids, I must add the steps of cleansing, deep conditioning, and protein treating. I have tried skipping protein in the name of simplicity. Bad news for fine, hipo hair. And I don't know any Type 4 naturals who can bypass detangling.

So at minimum, I'm at

Cleanse
Treat as needed
Deep condition as needed
Detangle
Moisturize
Apply styler and style the hair

I can't get down to just two steps. I wonder if people can grow their hair long with those 6 steps.


----------



## silverlotus

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I can only do the two steps of moisturizing and protecting if I'm in crochet braids. Even then I would really miss cleansing my scalp, though I guess if forced I could skip it.
> 
> Otherwise, if my hair is not put away in crochet braids, I must add the steps of cleansing, deep conditioning, and protein treating. I have tried skipping protein in the name of simplicity. Bad news for fine, hipo hair. And I don't know any Type 4 naturals who can bypass detangling.
> 
> So at minimum, I'm at
> 
> Cleanse
> Treat as needed
> Deep condition as needed
> Detangle
> Moisturize
> Apply styler and style the hair
> 
> I can't get down to just two steps. I wonder if people can grow their hair long with those 6 steps.



I should’ve said protein/moisture balance, but I took cleansing, detangling, etc as a given.  My regimen relaxed was once a week:
1. Shampoo
2. DC
3. Detangle
4. Moisturize & seal 

I styled in a bun always, and about once every 4-6 weeks, I did a protein treatment before DCing. My relaxed hair was fine, hi-po. Moisturizing and sealing was done daily or at least every other day. My hair went from APL to WL in about 2-2.5 years. I had a very simple regimen and didn’t switch up products once I found what I liked. 

I think anybody can grow their hair with cleanse, detangle, d/c (or appropriate treatment), and then a proper moisturizer & sealant as needed. Some naturals do no-poo but idk much about that. After shoulder length, ends optimally need to be protected from air exposure & friction w/ protective styles. 

As far as wearing the hair in out styles after SL when it can rub on clothes, etc, I have no idea what growth would be like natural because I’m not there yet. Relaxed, I got more breakage after WL wearing braidouts all the time, but mostly from knots snapping off my ends. No clue how that works as a natural, but I assume wash & go’s and unstretched styles cause more knots and therefore breakage. 

Anyway, what I personally am not a fan of for myself are growth aids, complicated regimens, and switching up products all the time. The people with the longest hair have the most basic regimens that prioritize moisture and carefully protect their ends. That’s been my own personal experience. Ends can’t break off if they’re moist and hidden.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

luvmesumhair said:


> Thank you hun!!!  Fifty years old today!
> Happy birthday to the other ladies here as well!


_50!_ _Let the fun begin!_

_Or as my Grandmother would say "roll that beautiful bean footage!!" _

_Commercial quote Lol!_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Measurement from month to month.
> 
> Finding out felt bad at first, then it caused me to switch over to just enjoying my hair without obsessing over length.
> 
> Now instead, I "obsess" over improving my regimen. Lol. In my MIND I know there's no such thing as the "perfect" regimen, but every time I make a change and my regimen gets better, I think . . . "That was amazing. Now what if I were to . . ."
> 
> Lol. I try to slow things down by picking a regimen to focus on for a month or quarter and then allowing myself only so many tweaks. My problem is when I'm gearing up for the new quarter's regimen. I trial a little too much at that point.
> 
> Otherwise, *I'm feeling good about my hair journey. It used to really stress me out. Now it's a fun hobby.*


@ the bolded: AND it shows! That you are having fun!

Eta: But I think perhaps you could be growing more but, just don't take a rest to notice.

Ok maybe not.


----------



## PJaye

silverlotus said:


> I should’ve said protein/moisture balance, but I took cleansing, detangling, etc as a given.  My regimen relaxed was once a week:
> 1. Shampoo
> 2. DC
> 3. Detangle
> 4. Moisturize & seal
> 
> I styled in a bun always, and about once every 4-6 weeks, I did a protein treatment before DCing. My relaxed hair was fine, hi-po. Moisturizing and sealing was done daily or at least every other day. My hair went from APL to WL in about 2-2.5 years. I had a very simple regimen and didn’t switch up products once I found what I liked.
> 
> I think anybody can grow their hair with cleanse, detangle, d/c (or appropriate treatment), and then a proper moisturizer & sealant as needed. Some naturals do no-poo but idk much about that. After shoulder length, ends optimally need to be protected from air exposure & friction w/ protective styles.
> 
> As far as wearing the hair in out styles after SL when it can rub on clothes, etc, I have no idea what growth would be like natural because I’m not there yet. Relaxed, I got more breakage after WL wearing braidouts all the time, but mostly from knots snapping off my ends. No clue how that works as a natural, but I assume wash & go’s and unstretched styles cause more knots and therefore breakage.
> 
> Anyway, what I personally am not a fan of for myself are growth aids, complicated regimens, and switching up products all the time. The people with the longest hair have the most basic regimens that prioritize moisture and carefully protect their ends. That’s been my own personal experience. Ends can’t break off if they’re moist and hidden.



I wholeheartedly agree with this.  I grew my hair from SL to HL in three years by sticking to a simple formula that mimics the one you outlined above: clean it, fully detangle it, DC the hell out of it, keep it healthy and strong by maintaining balance, use a creamy LI and oil as finishing products, air dry it .  For me, it was more important to have a ridiculously fly ponytail than wearing all kinds of hairstyles.  IMO, nothing beats a MBL ponytail.  Nuthin' (unless it's a HL ponytail ), and in order to achieve that ponytail, I kept things simple and straightforward.  There's no need for special additives and complex routines.  Keeping the hair moisturized, strong and balanced is all that's required.  

IMO, the keys to success lie in finding the most effective DC and proteins for one's hair.  Once a person has these two criterion locked in, the rest of it all falls into place.  They could apply crisco and baby lotion to it and their hair would prosper.  Plus, most issues that arise, from breakage and excessive shedding to dryness, tangles and knotting, can be traced to faulty and/or ineffective DCs and protein usage.  For years, I couldn't find a good shampoo, but my hair thrived in spite of it because I had great DCs and proteins in my arsenal.  This, coupled with keeping one's ends tucked away as much as possible, is all it takes...IMO.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I Am So Blessed said:


> @Alma Petra I did not know that I seemed be growing hair fast. Lol. For the past two years I've been at 1/2". So you're really seeing my first year's work.


Your retention is so on point. Your last relaxer was about the same time as mine and I’m still here with only 13-14 inches  I’m depressed just thinking about it.


----------



## Alma Petra

I Am So Blessed said:


> @Alma Petra I did not know that I seemed be growing hair fast. Lol. For the past two years I've been at 1/2". So you're really seeing my first year's work.


I think you grow fast lol. In addition to the 9 inches of the first year, you also did a number of trims so it's definitely more than half an inch per month. It's sad though that there is no secret  or maybe we should all start taking these same vitamins!


----------



## Alma Petra

silverlotus said:


> It’s short lol. I have a tapered cut and it’s about 6 inches in front, 3 in the back. Still not long enough to get into a puff. I’m still at a twa, especially with shrinkage. My one year anniversary is coming up in June.


Ah same here. The front of my twa is also about 6 inches and it's been a year since my last relaxer. I am making all sorts of experimentation on this twa. Hopefully one day I'll have a break through.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Awwww!

Please stay in love with your hair, growth rate, and hair journey, ladies! Even if you don't have someone else's faster growth rate. 

I have a family member who was in a fire and later got cancer. Her hair doesn't grow, and she doesn't have hair on her whole head.

This helps me to put things into perspective. It really is okay if I don't even get a 1/4" a month.

I've decided that once I'm doing all I can (eating right, exercising, good hair practices, vitamins, my chosen science-based hair growth support), it's hair enjoyment time!

Some folks in the Hip Length thread advised me to stop measuring my hair every month. BEST ADVICE EVER! On April 30th, I'll see what 4 months have yielded. 

Besides: I can't be "obsessed" with both my regimen AND my length.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Awwww!
> 
> Please stay in love with your hair, growth rate, and hair journey, ladies! Even if you don't have someone else's faster growth rate.
> 
> I have a family member who was in a fire and later got cancer. Her hair doesn't grow, and she doesn't have hair on her whole head.
> 
> This helps me to put things into perspective. It really is okay if I don't even get a 1/4" a month.
> 
> I've decided that once I'm doing all I can (eating right, exercising, good hair practices, vitamins, my chosen science-based hair growth support), it's hair enjoyment time!
> 
> Some folks in the Hip Length thread advised me to stop measuring my hair every month. BEST ADVICE EVER! On April 30th, I'll see what 4 months have yielded.
> 
> Besides: I can't be "obsessed" with both my regimen AND my length.


Aww I'm sorry about your family member .

You don't have to measure your hair or have fast growth to retain a lot of length. I don't have fast growth either but by always protective styling makes it retain.

I guess you're right about being regimen obsessed and length obsessed at the same time. But I think one could be both, so as long as they protective style. Bottome line, It's really all about saving the ends anyway so one could still be figuring out their Reggie yet retain at the same time.

Length obsession: isn't that what this forum is/was about? Achieving longer lengths on purpose? Having length goals?At least back in the Day it use to be that way. Achieving longer hair by doing all we could and doing length checks periodically.

Your hair is beautiful Yvette so keep up the good work.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I Am So Blessed said:


> Aww I'm sorry about your family member .
> 
> You don't have to measure your hair or have fast growth to retain a lot of length. I don't have fast growth either but by always protective styling makes it retain.
> 
> I guess you're right about being regimen obsessed and length obsessed at the same time. But I think one could be both, so as long as they protective style. Bottome line, It's really all about saving the ends anyway so one could still be figuring out their Reggie yet retain at the same time.
> 
> Length obsession: isn't that what this forum is/was about? Achieving longer lengths on purpose? Having length goals?At least back in the Day it use to be that way. Achieving longer hair by doing all we could and doing length checks periodically.
> 
> Your hair is beautiful Yvette so keep up the good work.



Thanks.

Yes, I think this is a great place for the length-obsessed. And, yes, I think it's fine to be really into both your regimen and length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

GettingKinky said:


> *Does anyone have a suggestion for a good replacement for Darcy Botanicals Lemongrass Transitioning Creme? I use it as the C when I LOC, but she doesn’t seem to sell her products anymore :-(*


@GettingKinky 
I'd try something from SheScentIt like maybe the Kiwi Kiss, Seyani Butter or the Murumuru Avocado Ultra Nourish.  

Something from SSI or Annabelle's Perfect Blends Hair Butter will be a good replacement.

I will also miss DB's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme and happy I have one in my Stash.  Did you check Hattache and/or Pampered & Twisted to see if they have it in stock?


----------



## PJaye

GettingKinky said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good replacement for Darcy Botanicals Lemongrass Transitioning Creme? I use it as the C when I LOC, but she doesn’t seem to sell her products anymore :-(



For me, the only products that could replicate or surpass the effects of the DB Transitioning Creme are:

PBN Sapote/Muru Muru (discontinued)
CRN Moisture Milk
Smooth Naturals Ultimate Hair Treat
TGIN Green Tea LI


----------



## GettingKinky

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GettingKinky
> I'd try something from SheScentIt like maybe the Kiwi Kiss, Seyani Butter or the Murumuru Avocado Ultra Nourish.
> 
> Something from SSI or Annabelle's Perfect Blends Hair Butter will be a good replacement.
> 
> I will also miss DB's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme and happy I have one in my Stash.  Did you check Hattache and/or Pampered & Twisted to see if they have it in stock?




Thanks!  I have an almost full jar. I’ll check these other places to see if I can get more. I’m still so sad that she went out of business. It’s so strange because her site is still up.


----------



## GettingKinky

PJaye said:


> For me, the only products that could replicate or surpass the effects of the DB Transitioning Creme are:
> 
> PBN Sapote/Muru Muru (discontinued)
> CRN Moisture Milk
> Smooth Naturals Ultimate Hair Treat
> TGIN Green Tea LI



Thanks @PJaye


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@rileypak and @Saludable84, do you feel the Komaza pona scalp product contributes to health and growth? Is it a valuable part of your regimen?

I'm asking because I'm out of the protein hair strengthener and need to reorder. 

Thanks for any thoughts you might have.


----------



## LavenderMint

Simple wash days aren’t really a thing, are they? 
I chose to stash dive and came out with the As I Am cleansing pudding and the Soultanicals knot slide. 
This is a combination I’m surprised I love as much as I did. The shampoo was sudsy enough to wash away the WetLine but still had enough slip that I could start the finger detangling process. Following it with the knot slide was a perfect idea. I rinsed most of it out and now I’m in two buns & two t-shirts “plopping”. 

My hair feels so moisturized, strong and is mega-defined. I forgot how much I enjoy washing out WetLine. Oh- it also works well with the ManeChoice Egyptian Anti-Breakage Cuticle Control Lotion! My hair soaked alllllll of it up.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Soaring Eagle said:


> Your retention is so on point. Your last relaxer was about the same time as mine and I’m still here with only 13-14 inches  I’m depressed just thinking about it.



@Soaring Eagle You don't think 14" is good? I think it is a big achievement. You're definitely/surely doing something right.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Alma Petra said:


> I think you grow fast lol. In addition to the 9 inches of the first year, you also did a number of trims so it's definitely more than half an inch per month. It's sad though that there is no secret  or maybe we should all start taking these same vitamins!


Oh my gosh Alma lol I am not a fast grower. And you are growing well yourself. 

If I end up putting a streak of dye in my hair to show you my new growth just to prove it to you... lol! Then when somebody asks the name of the color I'ma say "Its called Alma" lol.

You really want to know the secret? Ok, the secret is...nothing.  That's it! That's the secret I DO NOTHING.

I don't do the product junkism and I don't over style. And i keep ends tucked. (If I wore wash&Gos I guarantee you I'd be shoulder length right now ...I GUARANTEE IT!) That's it. To get me out of the twa stage I covered my head so my ends wouldn't be exposed. Bounced right out of the twa stage in a jiffy too!

Vitamins do help, but I'm telling you that It's just the simple moisturize + tucking away = Length method.

As far as being fun and playful with my hair, I'll have my fun later once I make these goals.*  I'm tryna make goals.* I have just one more goal left.

Work hard. Play later.
Dreams happen faster that way. *Personally speaking.*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

And another thing @Alma Petra thanks to you i have retained more by your awesome advice, ive been keeping a thumb tack next to me always while detangling! You saved about 30 of my strands and counting. Just wanted to let you know that.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @rileypak and @Saludable84, do you feel the Komaza pona scalp product contributes to health and growth? Is it a valuable part of your regimen?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm out of the protein hair strengthener and need to reorder.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts you might have.


I feel it contributes to scalp health, which is most important to hair health imo. A healthy scalp is supposed to contribute to healthy hair growth. I can’t say I’ve noticed faster growth but I have noticed a less itchy scalp, which was a huge issue for me.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> I feel it contributes to scalp health, which is most important to hair health imo. A healthy scalp is supposed to contribute to healthy hair growth. I can’t say I’ve noticed faster growth but I have noticed a less itchy scalp, which was a huge issue for me.



Thanks, ma'am!


----------



## rileypak

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @rileypak and @Saludable84, do you feel the Komaza pona scalp product contributes to health and growth? Is it a valuable part of your regimen?
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts you might have.


No growth but definitely health. I notice when I don't use it (scalp is itchier and gunkier). It helps me get away with stretching wash days out, that's for sure 

I think I'm just a fan of treating my scalp before washing in general now. I really like the Cantu Root Rinse as well. Both of these items are forever in my regimen now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

rileypak said:


> No growth but definitely health. I notice when I don't use it (scalp is itchier and gunkier). It helps me get away with stretching wash days out, that's for sure
> 
> I think I'm just a fan of treating my scalp before washing in general now. I really like the Cantu Root Rinse as well. Both of these items are forever in my regimen now.



Thanks, ma'am! Yes! I never, ever would have learned about the key role of scalp health if not for this forum.

Hmm. 

So, do you just go back and forth between these two scalp products? Do you have some kind of schedule for the two, or do you just grab whatever feels needed on any particular wash day.

Thanks!


----------



## rileypak

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, ma'am! Yes! I never, ever would have learned about the key role of scalp health if not for this forum.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> So, do you just go back and forth between these two scalp products? Do you have some kind of schedule for the two, or do you just grab whatever feels needed on any particular wash day.
> 
> Thanks!


No particular schedule. I just swap between them once I finish a bottle of one. Right now I'm using the Komaza and once it's done, I'll be back to the Cantu.


----------



## movingforward

I love the Braidless crochet hair styles. I’m currently rocking some braidless faux Locs.

I thought I wanted real locs, but I don’t. I’m going to go make me some wigs today, as soon as the beauty supply store opens up.


----------



## icsonia22

This forum is truly a golden nugget. Seriously the info that I find here is light years ahead of the info on YouTube and social media platforms. Stuff ladies here knew in 2009 is just being discovered by everyone else. I'm in awe. No wonder there are so many long hair unicorns around here!


----------



## imaginary

no wonder my scalp has been outa wack, I've been forgetting to do my scalp treatments


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@-Kąditty-   @doriannc @MonaRae @MzRhonda @toinette


----------



## Alma Petra

I Am So Blessed said:


> Oh my gosh Alma lol I am not a fast grower. And you are growing well yourself.
> 
> If I end up putting a streak of dye in my hair to show you my new growth just to prove it to you... lol! Then when somebody asks the name of the color I'ma say "Its called Alma" lol.
> 
> You really want to know the secret? Ok, the secret is...nothing.  That's it! That's the secret I DO NOTHING.
> 
> I don't do the product junkism and I don't over style. And i keep ends tucked. (If I wore wash&Gos I guarantee you I'd be shoulder length right now ...I GUARANTEE IT!) That's it. To get me out of the twa stage I covered my head so my ends wouldn't be exposed. Bounced right out of the twa stage in a jiffy too!
> 
> Vitamins do help, but I'm telling you that It's just the simple moisturize + tucking away = Length method.
> 
> As far as being fun and playful with my hair, I'll have my fun later once I make these goals.*  I'm tryna make goals.* I have just one more goal left.
> 
> Work hard. Play later.
> Dreams happen faster that way. *Personally speaking.*


. 

Bwahaha I like the idea of the color called Alma! You know I've for song been contemplating dying a lock of my hair just to keep track of my growth rate. But I also want to try dying a lock to see how it will affect the health of my hair. I'd love to get highlights either golden blonde or golden red...

So I'll try to tuck my hair away. Actually the back of my hair is already tucked away usually. It's the front part that I need to stop messing with so frequently.

And I'm glad that my needle tip has proved useful to you. I have two in my bathroom lol


----------



## MzRhonda

shawnyblazes said:


> @-Kąditty-   @doriannc @MonaRae @MzRhonda @toinette


----------



## silverlotus

icsonia22 said:


> This forum is truly a golden nugget. Seriously the info that I find here is light years ahead of the info on YouTube and social media platforms. Stuff ladies here knew in 2009 is just being discovered by everyone else. I'm in awe. No wonder there are so many long hair unicorns around here!



Yea it’s hilarious to me that cowashing is such a huge thing with companies selling pricey products now, when ladies here were cowashing back in 2007 with $1 V05.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

icsonia22 said:


> This forum is truly a golden nugget. Seriously the info that I find here is light years ahead of the info on YouTube and social media platforms. Stuff ladies here knew in 2009 is just being discovered by everyone else. I'm in awe. No wonder there are so many long hair unicorns around here!


Yes we're the unicorns hidden deep within the forest of social media. Gold is always hidden.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I really want that Soultanicals box but not for $49.99


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Alma Petra said:


> .
> 
> Bwahaha I like the idea of the color called Alma! You know I've for song been contemplating dying a lock of my hair just to keep track of my growth rate. But I also want to try dying a lock to see how it will affect the health of my hair. I'd love to get highlights either golden blonde or golden red...
> 
> So I'll try to tuck my hair away. Actually the back of my hair is already tucked away usually. It's the front part that I need to stop messing with so frequently.
> 
> And I'm glad that my needle tip has proved useful to you. I have two in my bathroom lol


LOL yes Alma does have a nice ring to it! And i have also been toying with the idea of doing one dye streak (a clump of four strands). It would only take a few minutes with bleach.

It would be nice to see "new growth" again as a natural.


----------



## silverlotus

I think I’m just gonna cut my losses and throw out all the DCs I bought last year during my PJ phase. I realized I don’t like options. I want one shampoo, one DC & one cowash product and that’s it. Right now I have a hell of a time trying to figure out what to use on wash day and then I get annoyed when something doesn’t work.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

silverlotus said:


> I think I’m just gonna cut my losses and throw out all the DCs I bought last year during my PJ phase. I realized I don’t like options. I want one shampoo, one DC & one cowash product and that’s it. Right now I have a hell of a time trying to figure out what to use on wash day and then I get annoyed when something doesn’t work.


Throw out all of them? What did you buy?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don’t know how they do it, but stylists can always get my edges to lay down even if I’m 20 weeks post


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I don’t know how they do it, but stylists can always get my edges to lay down even if I’m 20 weeks post


Hey CONGRATULATIONS on being being 20 weeks!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Hey CONGRATULATIONS on being being 20 weeks!


Thanks love lol


----------



## doriannc

shawnyblazes said:


> @-Kąditty-   @doriannc @MonaRae @MzRhonda @toinette


Thank you @shawnyblazes


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Ok.  I'm sold.  I was very skeptical at first because I wasn't sure how my scalp would react but I read and re-read the ingredients like 5 times in the store to see if any irritants stood out.  None.  Got home, begged hubby to help, and when we finished I was all smiles!!  Cantu's Root Rinse is my new FAV!!  My scalp felt so clean.  I didn't get all the tingles that reviewers mentioned but my scalp certainly felt refreshed.  The smell wasn't as bad as I expected either.  Cantu's Root Rinse is a scalp saver for anyone with box braids.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> Ok.  I'm sold.  I was very skeptical at first because I wasn't sure how my scalp would react but I read and re-read the ingredients like 5 times in the store to see if any irritants stood out.  None.  Got home, begged hubby to help, and when we finished I was all smiles!!  Cantu's Root Rinse is my new FAV!!  My scalp felt so clean.  I didn't get all the tingles that reviewers mentioned but my scalp certainly felt refreshed.  The smell wasn't as bad as I expected either.  Cantu's Root Rinse is a scalp saver for anyone with box braids.



Yayyyy! Agreed!

I'm glad you made this find.

It has a lot of ingredients, though, iirc.


----------



## faithVA

silverlotus said:


> I think I’m just gonna cut my losses and throw out all the DCs I bought last year during my PJ phase. I realized I don’t like options. I want one shampoo, one DC & one cowash product and that’s it. Right now I have a hell of a time trying to figure out what to use on wash day and then I get annoyed when something doesn’t work.


If you have a lot consider selling them on the exchange forum. You can at least recoup some of your expense.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yayyyy! Agreed!
> 
> I'm glad you made this find.
> 
> It has a lot of ingredients, though, iirc.



Hi @YvetteWithJoy!!!  The Root Rinse does have a lot of ingredients - I hate when manufacturers overload their products with extra.  We Hair Care aficionados like to keep it simple.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I can never remember when i last washed my hair. Seriously this has been happening lately. I think I'm 3 weeks post wash .

let me see ah, today is.....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

In October I may blow dry my hair and do a Bantu knot out. It's going to be 21" at least. Probably more. That's going to be crazy satisfying.

On that night I'm going to the Casinos. Walk on the boardwalk. Let the wind blow it all around, over my head, under my armpits, around my neck and all over me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Is it bad that I already wanna take this sew in out? I don’t know why I keep doing this to myself


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need a clear glaze.  My hair looks dull.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I Am So Blessed said:


> I can never remember when i last washed my hair. Seriously this has been happening lately. I think I'm 3 weeks post wash .
> 
> let me see ah, today is.....



Do you know how lucky you are?!!  By day 6 my scalp begins sending me notes that it is time to wash.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> I need a clear glaze.  My hair looks dull.


My new growth always looks like that. I should probably do that too.


----------



## icsonia22

I tried to finger detangle one of my celie Plats last night. I don't see how people do it. My arms were so over it in less than 5 minutes. I moisturized with my s curl spray, slapped some whipped Shea butter on my hair and put the braid back in. Finger detangling is an arm killer.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bad&Bougee said:


> Do you know how lucky you are?!!  By day 6 my scalp begins sending me notes that it is time to wash.


LOL I guess I am "lucky" than. I once went 5 weeks and my hair still felt and smelled the same. I also cover my head all the time. As soon as I get in the house I put a scarf on out of habit. On the weekends if I don't go out the scarf won't budge from Friday after work until Monday morning. Even when company comes over they will always see my head wrapped. I don't know if this is what's doing it for me.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

icsonia22 said:


> I tried to finger detangle one of my celie Plats last night. I don't see how people do it. My arms were so over it in less than 5 minutes. I moisturized with my s curl spray, slapped some whipped Shea butter on my hair and put the braid back in. Finger detangling is an arm killer.



You will get better. It will just happen out of the blue too. I am so use to it now that I haven't used my pick in about two months. I am also faster at it now.  Its one of those things you have to keep doing and after a few tries your fingers will just know were to go and what to do.  Like learning to flat twist. It becomes second nature.

"Good, Better, Best. Never let it rest til your Good is Better and your Better is Best."


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I Am So Blessed said:


> LOL I guess I am "lucky" than. I once went 5 weeks and my hair still felt and smelled the same. I also cover my head all the time. As soon as I get in the house I put a scarf on out of habit. On the weekends if I don't go out the scarf won't budge from Friday after work until Monday morning. Even when company comes over they will always see my head wrapped. I don't know if this is what's doing it for me.



That's a good habit to have.  The environment has so many nasty pollutants floating around that covering our hair is probably something we should do more often than not (when possible).  I'm sure it helps to prolong your washes.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My new growth always looks like that. I should probably do that too.



Have you used one before ?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> Have you used one before ?


No lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> No lol


Me either.  We need help finding a good one, lol


----------



## nerdography

I trimmed my ends on Sunday. I was temped to cut all the remaining relaxed ends off, but I told myself  I would wait until the end of June. I want my hair to at least have another inch before cutting.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@FadingDelilah Miss you and waiting for you to come back.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I lost my favorite comb, and the site where I bought the set no longer exists.

RIP Magic Rake Comb 

I have the sads...


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

icsonia22 said:


> I tried to finger detangle one of my celie Plats last night. I don't see how people do it. My arms were so over it in less than 5 minutes. I moisturized with my s curl spray, slapped some whipped Shea butter on my hair and put the braid back in. Finger detangling is an arm killer.




My strands are so coarse and sharp that they start to give me tiny cuts because finger detangling takes so long and my hands start getting soft from water and conditioner (which makes it easy for the cuts to form). I’d rather just brush my hair.


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I lost my favorite comb, and the site where I bought the set no longer exists.
> 
> RIP Magic Rake Comb
> 
> I have the sads...



But the hotcombs dot net site is still up when I check it?


----------



## Angel1881

Fine 4s said:


> I’mtrying to get back on my hair caremore consistently after years and years and it shows. I definitely have breakage and my twists aren’t the same thickness throughout the twists so I know I have breakage. Anyway, back in the day I used my Denman brush and then stopped because I was concerned with breakage using the brush. But that darn brush removes so much shedded hair that I think I’ll go back to it once per month to remove shedded hairs.
> 
> I washed on Saturday, DCed with cholesterol (so over this DC) and was too lazy to rinse out so it stayed in overnight. I just rinsed, detangled, applied detangling ghee and Shea butter.  I also ordered deva curl DC and the design essential rosemary and mint DC. Going to try and DC every week and get my moisture levels up as well as do my routine protein treatments.
> I don’t plan to trim my hair in salons for the rest of the year...the last time I flat ironed was in 2011. Wow. 7 years and it doesn’t even show. Breakage is a beeeeyyyyyyyaaaaa......



I stopped using my Denman at the end of 2017 due to concerns re: breakage. I thought the rubber base was rubbing my thin, fine hair away. In January 2018 I started using the Felicia Leatherwood brush. So far, it works well to detangle shed hair. I don't think it has caused any breakage.

Because my hair is voluminous in density, but also fine and fragile, I've started trimming my hair more often than in the past. My hair seems to be retaining length a lot more (plus I've been keeping it in updos). In January, I started out BSL. I've trimmed my hair twice since then - the first time in mid-January to BSB and the second on March 28 about an inch above BSL. Now, my hair is nearly touching my bra strap.

My goal is thick, blunt, even ends.

I remember that many years ago Nonie (sp?) used to talk all the time about trimming regularly - before your hair has a chance to split. My next trim will likly be around May 9, which is 6 weeks from my last.


----------



## Angel1881

I Am So Blessed said:


> I need answers. Do y'all think that she cut too much hair? I Do! Her ends were ok to me!
> Skip to 3:00 to see trim. Actually she's cutting it! Or am I trimming too less??
> 
> Because of her I want to trim again
> 
> ETA: OK No she did cut a LOT it was confirmed by my houdehold. I'm good.



I think she cut off enough. Her ends looked pretty tangly. She probably needs to trim more often to avoid having to cut off as much as she needed to this time. LOL, I 100% believe that she did the right thing. Her ends looked fantastic afterwards. I could see a huge difference.


----------



## Angel1881

I Am So Blessed said:


> This is my hair as we speak at work. I did this style without looking in mirrors so I came to work not even knowing what the back could possibly look like. It is what it is...



It looks good.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

imaginary said:


> But the hotcombs dot net site is still up when I check it?


I don’t know what happened, when I typed it in, it said the website was no longer in service. But then I followed a link from an old post on here and it worked. I don’t know what that was about lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Angel1881 said:


> I think she cut off enough. Her ends looked pretty tangly. She probably needs to trim more often to avoid having to cut off as much as she needed to this time. LOL, I 100% believe that she did the right thing. Her ends looked fantastic afterwards. I could see a huge difference.


LOL. It did look nice.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Angel1881 said:


> It looks good.


Thank you. It looked like smoke clouds billowing over.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> My strands are so coarse and sharp that they start to give me tiny cuts because finger detangling takes so long and my hands start getting soft from water and conditioner (which makes it easy for the cuts to form). I’d rather just brush my hair.


Whoa! When I use to braid a certain persons hair, those strands did feel like cuts! My finger tips would hurt after. Wow you just made me remember that.Ok this type of hair can withstand a comb then.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

You know, I think my morning protein smoothies were doing way more good for my hair than I realized.  When I think about it, that is the only thing I have changed that could account for the "extra strong" feeling my strands had.  They aren't bad now but I can definitely tell the difference.  I'm going to start my protein smoothies again in a couple of weeks and see if that's it  

Nothing like Mr. T hair to help maintain length!


----------



## icsonia22

I really want to give finger detangling a serious chance for a while but I'm scared I won't do it thoroughly enough. I don't want to end up with a knotted matted mess that has to be cut out. Plus this crap takes forever. I've grown accustomed to 15 minute detangling sessions in the shower with a shower comb and slip providing products


----------



## imaginary

I'm so tired all the time. I have definitely fallen off the hair train. I need a whole plan for May. Yes I will get my ish together for May.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

imaginary said:


> I'm so tired all the time. I have definitely fallen off the hair train. I need a whole plan for May. Yes I will get my ish together for May.



I felt like that until...
I've been having more energy since taking the Eve Vitamins. I came home from work and cooked my butt off. Hush puppies,  BBq,  cabbage, potato salad....

I woke up and jump out of bed this morning and danced to the coffee machine. These vitamins LOL. My 6th day on them.


----------



## Britt

silverlotus said:


> I think I’m just gonna cut my losses and throw out all the DCs I bought last year during my PJ phase. I realized I don’t like options. I want one shampoo, one DC & one cowash product and that’s it. Right now I have a hell of a time trying to figure out what to use on wash day and then I get annoyed when something doesn’t work.


I feel you! It feels like a waste but see it as narrowing down your staples.


----------



## LushLox

faithVA said:


> If you have a lot consider selling them on the exchange forum. You can at least recoup some of your expense.



Or if you don't want to bother with the hassle of selling, just give them away to charity or someone else. I hate throwing things away...


----------



## silverlotus

Omg CRN is having a $10 everything sale right now, and Curl Maker is already sold out! If I didn’t already have so much, I’d totally pick up a Coconut Water Treatment & the Moroccan Pear Custard.


----------



## nerdography

I finally found the right scarf for my head so it doesn't slip off at night. At first I was tying it in the back, but it would right up at night. So I starting tying in the front and it does move at all during the night, even when tied loosely.


----------



## imaginary

I Am So Blessed said:


> I felt like that until...
> I've been having more energy since taking the Eve Vitamins. I came home from work and cooked my butt off. Hush puppies,  BBq,  cabbage, potato salad....
> 
> I woke up and jump out of bed this morning and danced to the coffee machine. These vitamins LOL. My 6th day on them.



Oh I completely forgot vitamins were a thing I should be taking . Especially considering I've started working out again. Thanks for the rec and the memory jog!


----------



## Britt

When this little one gets here I think I will start to wear my hair out and give it a break from the braids. Thing is it's so short and the only style I really 'mastered' while natural before was a twist out lol. Twist outs look much better with some length.  Right now I have a twa underneath by braids. MissKenK on Youtube is a beast with styling her short natural hair, but I'm not as great with styling and that was an issue when I was natural before I wore my hair in a twist out like 90% of the time and it started to look much better the longer it got. I think perm rod sets look really cute on shorter natural hair, just wondering if I'll have the time and interest to do that when I have a newborn... ehhh, most likely not lol.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> @FadingDelilah Miss you and waiting for you to come back.



I'm back! I'm surprised you remembered me lol. I was in the hospital but my health is back in order now. Thank you!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Question: which of you ladies do your own kinky twists, has 8-9 inches* or less* of hair growth, and does this styles often on yourself?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm back! I'm surprised you remembered me lol. I was in the hospital but my health is back in order now. Thank you!


What!! Of course I remember you and what!! Hospital Oh Lord. The good thing is that you're ok. Welcome Back!


----------



## keranikki

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm back! I'm surprised you remembered me lol. I was in the hospital but my health is back in order now. Thank you!



High five to health! Welcome back!


----------



## keranikki

I’m so glad that my local Vitamin Shoppe has stepped up their carrier oil and essential oil game.  They had 16oz bottles of the most popular, like peppermint and lavender! I love being able to get items on the ground.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I bought two bottles of Wild Growth Hair Oil yay! I love the itchies it gives to my scalp (Don't like the smell though). Oooh yeah! *Shoulder bop*.

The cashier at the Beauty Supply was telling me how well it worked (as if I don't already know). I aint new to it, but true to it. Me with my hat on at the store she probably thought I was bald. I can snug all this WL hair in a hat and look bald (just give me a stocking cap) any day.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am randomly going to see Black Panther after I'm done at the DMV. I got my African print head band (that I made) and my hair will be saying "look at these kinks". Lip gloss poppin on my full lips. All by my lonesome. My birthday week so I took a week off work. 9 days off altogther...bliss.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I heard once that: "_EVERY BLACK GIRL/WOMAN HAS A BAG OF HAIR in their closet."

_
It's true.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> I heard once that: "_EVERY BLACK GIRL/WOMAN HAS A BAG OF HAIR in their closet."
> 
> _
> It's true.


I have it in my trunk under my bed


----------



## icsonia22

I used to believe some of the craziest hair myths even into adulthood. I thought having a man do your hair made it grow.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

What if Asians had kinky hair...
Think about this for a sec.

What if Indians had kinky hair? Imagine that in your mind...for a second.

But they don't .

*W*e are the-e-e On-n-nl-y Ooness..._*O*_nl_*y*_*insert acapella voice & musical note here* We- muz be special.... embrace Yo-Shhhelf....

On the whole earth you say? We are the only ones? With hair that billows over like clouds? Like whipped cream on top of rich coffee? Fluffy like rainbow microscopic bubbles on water...SUDS? Can be molded into any shape like water when poured into a vase and takes its shape? Nope, Nobody has this, but me and everyone like me. This puffy cloud that defies gravity. Put you hand in it and poof it's gone..hairs embrace your fingers and surrounds nail beds and hugs nuckles to bring them down these roots.


----------



## icsonia22

I Am So Blessed said:


> What if Asians had kinky hair...
> Think about this for a sec.
> 
> What if Indians had kinky hair? Imagine that in your mind...for a second.
> 
> But they don't .
> 
> *W*e are the-e-e On-n-nl-y Ooness..._*O*_nl_*y*_*insert musical note here* We- muz be special.... embrace Yo-Shhhelf....
> 
> On the whole earth you say? We are the only ones? With hair that billows over like clouds? Like whipped cream on top of rich coffee? Fluffy like rainbow microscopic bubbles on water...SUDS? Can be molded into any shape like water when poured into a vase and takes its shape? Nope, Nobody has this, but me and everyone like me. This puffy cloud that defies gravity. Put you hand in it and poof it's gone..hairs embrace your fingers and surrounds nail beds and hugs nuckles to bring them down these roots.



Isn't it crazy how we always tend to embrace differences in other people and even call them exotic, yet we reject the things that set us apart?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I don't want to be first if I can choose to be last.
Let me be last oh Lord because you were. It's WORTH being with you while in my Hurst I live and I rise forever more...then Im first at last. Let me be last and "Lack" in my black skin and my nappy hair with eyes that burn like lamps.  This world will burn So I bow down my head hairs reaching toward heaven with ends balling their fists.What will I earn?
I'LL earn strength, love, endurance, Hornor for my King whom has risen from this dust soon to be rust Praise God! Lord make me accountable oh Lord, your judgments are righteous and your word purified seven times in the earth. Let me be last....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Going against the the grain.  You have to be built up in strength to "go against the grain".
Don't intoxicant, indoctrinate,  philosophicate my brain....to go along the grain. I don't want to be insane....don't cause my mouth to complain in this broad lane.
 Broad is the way....So help me number my days.

Let me wake
when my bones ach
For the Lord's sake
When my knees shake
Who does that anymore?...too traped in the lure?
The lure of this world and the pride of life with all its strife.
Give me the heart to go against the grain, with its broad lane, causes me to complain....

Let me wake early...who does that anymore? Let me wake early on purpose oh Lord to put you before the day. Though my knees may strain...I kneel and go against the grain.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

4am.
As I lay in my bed I heard a ticking. Halfway jumped out of my skin I still heard the ticking.  I thought "there are three clocks in my room and none of them 'tick'." I rolled over to my right side and heard a voice. Wether it was my own voice or....I don't know.

The voice said "that ticking is your heart. Everyone has an expiration date. Every tick that ticks is one less tick left, just like a clock." The voice/thought was in A MATTER OF FACT tone.  Matter of fact: I will die.  Matter of fact I have a choice how I will die. I have two choices, die now or die later.

"And he said to them all, If any man will come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross daily, and follow me."

If I wake, Will I take up my cross and die? When will I die...I have the choice.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> 4am.
> As I lay in my bed I heard a ticking. Halfway jumped out of my skin I still heard the ticking.  I thought "there are three clocks in my room and none of them 'tick'." I rolled over to my right side and heard a voice. Wether it was my own voice or....I don't know.
> 
> The voice said "that ticking is your heart. Everyone has an expiration date. Every tick that ticks is one less tick left, just like a clock." The voice/thought was in A MATTER OF FACT tone.  Matter of fact: I will die.  Matter of fact I have a choice how I will die. I have two choices, die now or die later.
> 
> "And he said to them all, If any man will come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross daily, and follow me."
> 
> If I wake, Will I take up my cross and die? When will I die...I have the choice.



I see you're in here cutting up today.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I got some rollers and some blue magic. Want to start preventing tangles. I realized blue magic contains cinnamyl alcohol, which is the blood stimulating compound found in cinnamon oil. Perhaps thats why using it regularly made little girls hair grow?? Also got a tangle teezer and it doesn't rip out any strands. I like it!


----------



## FadingDelilah

I tried vaseline on my hair today on top of water today and my hair feels amazing.  I'm not going to stop using it neither. My hair loves basics. Vo5,tresemme, vaseline, and aloe vera works too. No protein treatments, deep conditioners, etc work for me in any other way than disaster. I'm happy with my products but  need to figure out how I can get wear my twa without tangles without using heat. I have all types of rollers but I fail sooo bad trying to use them. Sigh...


----------



## Cattypus1

I Am So Blessed said:


> _PAINTINGS THAT MAKE ME SMILE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 428037


So beautiful. I want them in my house.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Cattypus1 said:


> So beautiful. I want them in my house.


Me too. Emotional paintings.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I tried vaseline on my hair today on top of water today and my hair feels amazing.  I'm not going to stop using it neither. My hair loves basics. Vo5,tresemme, vaseline, and aloe vera works too. No protein treatments, deep conditioners, etc work for me in any other way than disaster. I'm happy with my products but  need to figure out how I can get wear my twa without tangles without using heat. I have all types of rollers but I fail sooo bad trying to use them. Sigh...


I burst out laughing! VASELINE! My favorite petroleum is Blue Magic. Ooh yes! Lock in that moisture.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I see you're in here cutting up today.



Not cutting up, but chatty . Nothing new there.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I really like locks. There's a side to me that wants to freeform.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

D/C’d my hair with rice water last night. I’m going to do this weekly for a few weeks and see if I see any improvements in my hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I kinda wanna shave my hair off again even though I promised myself I wouldn’t do it again


----------



## sunnieb

FadingDelilah said:


> I tried vaseline on my hair today on top of water today and my hair feels amazing.  I'm not going to stop using it neither. My hair loves basics. Vo5,tresemme, vaseline, and aloe vera works too. No protein treatments, deep conditioners, etc work for me in any other way than disaster. I'm happy with my products but  need to figure out how I can get wear my twa without tangles without using heat. I have all types of rollers but I fail sooo bad trying to use them. Sigh...



Listen.....All my mom used on my natural hair was grease, a bowl of water, and a Goody brush.  My hair was thick and healthy.  There's something about grease/vaseline and our hair.


----------



## FadingDelilah

sunnieb said:


> Listen.....All my mom used on my natural hair was grease, a bowl of water, and a Goody brush.  My hair was thick and healthy.  There's something about grease/vaseline and our hair.



The slaves used either ghee or grease on their hair I believe. Alot of them had such long hair we think they're native american, LOL! I'm starting to believe a thick sealant  + water = healthy afro hair. Plus a style that minimizes breakage from tangles and wa-la!


----------



## shasha8685

Just realized why I can't watch hair tutorials on YouTube....
........people talk too doggone much.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I Am So Blessed said:


> I felt like that until...
> I've been having more energy since taking the Eve Vitamins. I came home from work and cooked my butt off. Hush puppies,  BBq,  cabbage, potato salad....
> 
> I woke up and jump out of bed this morning and danced to the coffee machine. These vitamins LOL. My 6th day on them.



@I Am So Blessed, the next time you post about what you cooked be ready to send me a plate!  I wasn't even hungry until I read this.  So glad the Eve Vitamins have been good for you.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I Am So Blessed said:


> I heard once that: "_EVERY BLACK GIRL/WOMAN HAS A BAG OF HAIR in their closet."
> 
> _
> It's true.



Yep.  I have a duffle bag in my closet that is filled with bags of braiding hair.  I gave 7 bags away 2 weeks ago have 9 bags left.  I just buy hair without checking to see what I have.  Not good.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

icsonia22 said:


> I used to believe some of the craziest hair myths even into adulthood. I thought having a man do your hair made it grow.



It doesn't?  

I don't know, that one might be true.  Just not for the reason we think.


----------



## pikkonoloidlee

Having purple hair again has made me really anxious about my hair breaking off. Years ago when I bleached my hair for the first time it was great. It seemed like it accepted moisture so much better than it normally does but suddenly when I put the color over it, it got really brittle and dry and broke off. This is the first time I've tried coloring my hair again since then and even though my hair feels moisturized and strong I always feel like I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop now. Maybe if I'm able to retain length throughout this year I'll finally be able to relax and enjoy this color again.


----------



## Artemis24

Being back on this side of the board is re-igniting my pj-ism that I kept under tight control for years. My stash is down to the minimum and I don't necessarily _need _more but I want it. Mother's Day sales are going to be a true test.


----------



## icsonia22

Natural hair girls be like

"My regimen is really simple"

Proceeds to name 15 steps lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

icsonia22 said:


> Natural hair girls be like
> 
> "My regimen is really simple"
> 
> Proceeds to name 15 steps lol




My regimen was like that when I was natural.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Detangling was REAL today. It's only getting realer as my hair grows. This was one of the realest sessions by far so much so that I had to stand up and detangle lol! I even talked to myself/to my hair like "why you acting like this today?"

Tonight is wash night but I really want to sit right here with my feet on the couch with this bag of ginger snap cookies and watch "Glitter". Sip my wine (kool-Aid) and rewind all the parts of the movie where Mariah Carey kilt it on the solos.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m so ticked. I think I’m missing a whole patch of hair on my left* side. I don’t even wanna get my hair done anymore. 

*not right side


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_Dont rush me out the door!_When you see me detangling....

I can't please you (and be on time) and please my hair at the same time. 

We just gone have to be late....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I got some rollers and some blue magic. Want to start preventing tangles. I realized blue magic contains cinnamyl alcohol, which is the blood stimulating compound found in cinnamon oil. Perhaps thats why using it regularly made little girls hair grow?? Also got a tangle teezer and it doesn't rip out any strands. I like it!


*Raises hands* Shoulder bop....

B-b-b uuuooooo Maaagic. *musical note here.*

I hope you like it. It's inexpensive and it works.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m so ticked. I think I’m missing a whole patch of hair on my left* side. I don’t even wanna get my hair done anymore.
> 
> *not right side


What? I'm sorry to hear this! What do you think was the cause?


----------



## Sosoothing

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m so ticked. I think I’m missing a whole patch of hair on my left* side. I don’t even wanna get my hair done anymore.
> 
> *not right side



Awww...that sucks.  Is it very big?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*Thong  Song  rhythm* violins and all.....Hair ..hair..hair.. hurr...Hair.

Single strands knots Oh! Waist Length 4B hur GIRL! Oh it's so real-l-l-l.l! DETANGLING is real. You think you can play with these knots? No.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> What? I'm sorry to hear this! What do you think was the cause?


I think it was because she doubled the wefts at the top near my temple  and the thread somehow got hooked in some of the loose hair while I was taking the wefts out. And it was so itchy. I love the idea of sew ins, but I think I can’t take them.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sosoothing said:


> Awww...that sucks.  Is it very big?


It feels like it, but I’ll know more when I wash it. I hope it’s not though.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I was successful at banding my hair! I'm so happy because I'm _very _bad at doing anything to my head. My hair came out 70% stretched like a bad blow out this time. I was able to refine my technique as I went and learned many new things for next time. I hope one day I can get it 90-100% stretched instead of 70%. Besides that I need to figure out my detangling routine for my hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I washed my hair, but skipped Deep Conditioning.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I need to wash my hair instead of sitting on the couch chilling


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Aphogee is the TRUTH!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I skipped over deep conditioning this wash and my hair feels so nice. It's healthy and fluffy

Next wash is 3-4 weeks from now. I love my hair so much 

Been taking my vitamins and I started Wild Growth oil again. I want more of this cotton candy hairI don't even care hard it may get. I thank God for it!

My detangling session has increased in time.  Sometimes I have to do one side one day and do the other side another day  if that's what it takes so be it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SoopremeBeing said:


> Aphogee is the TRUTH!


 I just tried their new hair strengthening kit. Not half bad if I say so myself.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Man, my hair feels really soft. Lemme find out all I needed was some leave in conditioner and some Care Free Curl. If this keeps up, I might end up going back natural


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Man, my hair feels really soft. Lemme find out all I needed was some leave in conditioner and some Care Free Curl. If this keeps up, I might end up going back natural


Nice!! I love CBC! Keeps my hair so so so soft. I knew that this was a go to product when I returned natural. I skipped product junkism completely because of fond memories of "the juice".


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I purchased some hair perfume so that I can hide the smell of the Wild Growth Hair oil. I hope it works. The only reason I stoped using the oil was the smell. I hope it gets here before I go back to work.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

https://hairscentz.com/

This is the hair perfume that I purchased! I picked the "Flirt" scent.
I hope it really work. If it does, I can use my WGHO all the time! I will let y'all know my review once it arrives in the mail. I'm excited about it.


----------



## LavenderMint

Question: When you hear about new haircare techniques, how swayed are you by presentation?
Does a YouTuber citing research help you make your decision or do you find it pretentious and “over your head”?


----------



## icsonia22

MeaWea said:


> Question: When you hear about new haircare techniques, how swayed are you by presentation?
> Does a YouTuber citing research help you make your decision or do you find it pretentious and “over your head”?



The research makes me trust them more. My favorite natural hair blog is written by a scientist (naturalhavenbloom). If someone doesn't have any proof, then I'm less likely to believe them. Everyone swears Jamaican black castor oil grows edges but I have yet to see a study where someone uses it on one side of their head and not the other. Even doing that isn't fool proof because one side could grow faster but it's still a more convincing argument than a verbal testimony alone


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I need to wash my hair instead of sitting on the couch chilling


The couch be calling me too lol! Plus all these snacks in this house!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My hair itched so much last night after applying wild growth oil. I smiled like the Grinch and said "iitttsss growwinng". Then the itch kicked in harder "Dont scratch, dont scratch let it do what it do".

HIP LENGTH 2018! / APL unstretched.


----------



## FadingDelilah

icsonia22 said:


> The research makes me trust them more. My favorite natural hair blog is written by a scientist (naturalhavenbloom). If someone doesn't have any proof, then I'm less likely to believe them. Everyone swears Jamaican black castor oil grows edges but I have yet to see a study where someone uses it on one side of their head and not the other. Even doing that isn't fool proof because one side could grow faster but it's still a more convincing argument than a verbal testimony alone



I was always suspicious of those claims too. Many people say it takes months to see results with it, but if your edges ever had a chance to regrow in the first place, you'd have gotten those results naturally, so how can you say its the oil? My theory is if your edges are going to ever grow back, they will do it by themselves within a few months. If not, after a few months they still won't be back. Oils can only make edges grow in faster, not revive dead follicles to produce hairs. And in the case of faster growth, you're best off using _stimulating _essential oils, not carrier oils like castor. I've seen some people with permanently damaged edges get a little peach fuzz around the hairline if they use special products or techniques but the edges never fully unless they get surgery since the follicles are dead. 

However, prayer can restore all edges.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

If I could go back to 2008 for a second. I'd buy 10 bottles of Mega Tech Rebuilder!! It's NOT the same anymore.....so I've heard.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I hope my mini twists touch shoulder length in 6 months. I installed them today without extensions and the shape is weird. However, I don't wear my hair out at this point so let the long-term protective styling fun begin! 

@I Am So Blessed

I would have started my hair journey back then.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I hope my mini twists touch shoulder length in 6 months. I installed them today without extensions and the shape is weird. However, I don't wear my hair out at this point so let the long-term protective styling fun begin!
> 
> @I Am So Blessed
> 
> I would have started my hair journey back then.


OMG @FadingDelilah dont even get me started lol. I understand you.  If I had been serious then I would have butt length hair and longer by now *hence the reason I've been so focused on making goals since 3 years ago, trying to redeem the lost years* I think about this several times a week.
I bet your mini twists are cute! Protective styling is underrated.  I don't see many YouTube guru's doing this.

How many twists do you have?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Alot of these youtubers copy the same facial expresions. You think an expression is/was exclusive to one because her face natural moves that was then you see a newer YouTubers does the same? And they even copy each other's mannerisms...gosh. Most have that goofy/nonchalant-ness thing going on.

 Just observing.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I thought I was watching a tutorial. Now I want to buy a scale, a watch, a shower comb, and downlaod an app....ahhh these YouTubers man. Getcha every time. Not really.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Goal: beat (USA) Giunness world record of the Largest Afro. 

Eta: Not really...let the original winner keep her shine.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> OMG @FadingDelilah dont even get me started lol. I understand you.  If I had been serious then I would have butt length hair and longer by now *hence the reason I've been so focused on making goals since 3 years ago, trying to redeem the lost years* I think about this several times a week.
> I bet your mini twists are cute! Protective styling is underrated.  I don't see many YouTube guru's doing this.
> 
> How many twists do you have?



Probably around 200. Took me 8 hours cause I'm soo lazy and need a thirty minute- 1 hour break after every section, lol! Time spent twisting was probably only about 4 hours. I'm not fully shoulder length yet. My short term goal is keeping them in two months and learning 2 cute styles.


----------



## Britt

Are any of you good with styling your natural hair? That use to be a challenge for me. Right now I’m in braids with a twa but I’ve been watching YouTube videos of those with short hair and I feel like they make it look so effortless. Like when I cut my hair I was just left with a dry fro but I see women with my hair length do coils and style their hair in a way that looks so cute even down the neatly brushed baby hairs. Idk, I feel discouraged bc styling has always been a challenge for me.  I always kept it safe and wore a twist out.


----------



## Britt

I Am So Blessed said:


> Alot of these youtubers copy the same facial expresions. You think an expression is/was exclusive to one because her face natural moves that was then you see a newer YouTubers does the same? And they even copy each other's mannerisms...gosh. Most have that goofy/nonchalant-ness thing going on.
> 
> Just observing.


Yeah it’s annoying and vapid.


----------



## movingforward

I need to figure out how to style my short transitioning hair.  Maybe it’s time for a sew-in.


----------



## Artemis24

Britt said:


> Are any of you good with styling your natural hair? That use to be a challenge for me. Right now I’m in braids with a twa but I’ve been watching YouTube videos of those with short hair and I feel like they make it look so effortless. Like when I cut my hair I was just left with a dry fro but I see women with my hair length do coils and style their hair in a way that looks so cute even down the neatly brushed baby hairs. Idk, I feel discouraged bc styling has always been a challenge for me.  I always kept it safe and wore a twist out.



I'm style challenged. It's easier to do something now that I'm BSL but twa through SL was mainly wash-n-gos. I started actively growing my hair longer because I love the braided buns I see on lhc (99% ww ) but I haven't actually learned how to do any of them yet. I think I'll set a goal of 2 new hairstyles per month. I'm tired of wearing 2 flat twists every day. I can barely style twist outs and braid outs so I never do them.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Probably around 200. Took me 8 hours cause I'm soo lazy and need a thirty minute- 1 hour break after every section, lol! Time spent twisting was probably only about 4 hours. I'm not fully shoulder length yet. My short term goal is keeping them in two months and learning 2 cute styles.


"Nice!!" *loudly*

Good goals, protective syling and keeping it in for a long time without touching (apart from washing and moisturizing) is also a tiny goal of mine. I wish you well on this.  I bet you can even curl them like the loc'ed sistas do!

I currently have ten chunky twists in my head formed into an up do (Had to take a photo at the DMV today).

200 is a lot! That means 50 per quarter!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@faithVA



@belleama



@getmoore


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Part of me wants locs (35% of me). I was telling someone today how much I've been thinking about locking my hair. They are so pretty. I would get faux locs first to try it out. I would do freeforms though. All I would have to do is separate and go, no twisting or anything.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

If I were to loc my hair i think all I'd have to do is twists. Let them marinate in time and watch them lock. I'd do about 120 twists, 30 on each quarter.


----------



## Britt

Artemis24 said:


> I'm style challenged. It's easier to do something now that I'm BSL but twa through SL was mainly wash-n-gos. I started actively growing my hair longer because I love the braided buns I see on lhc (99% ww ) but I haven't actually learned how to do any of them yet. I think I'll set a goal of 2 new hairstyles per month. I'm tired of wearing 2 flat twists every day. I can barely style twist outs and braid outs so I never do them.


I feel ya. I think it’s easier to style/deal with when your natural hair is longer and can at least stretch an old twist out into a bun. The shorter it is I feel more work. I think this go around I’ll experiment more with wash and go. It seems the raking method might give me some definition.


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

Feeling SO fed up with my hair..   I've been on my hair journey for so many years but nothing's happening, still the same length (neck lengthish). I've spent loads of money different products, tried lots of tips and techniques but I am on the road to nowhere. 

A few years ago I used to basically wash, condition and blow dry my natural hair weekly. It was thick, strong and seemed to grow quickly.

I like straighter/ blowout type hair and thought less heat would be a good thing so started self- relaxing. However went to a new hairdresser last week to find out my hair was broken in the back 

At a crossroads.. shall I transition and become a heat trained natural or stay relaxed but start going to the salon for my relaxers to prevent any further damage?

All advice welcome


----------



## icsonia22

@SugarSweetCoco** I think you have to determine which is the lesser evil. If you relax, the protein fiver will be compromised more but you'll only have to relax the new growth. You can protect the rest of the length with a thick barrier like Vaseline. On the other hand, if you become a a heat trained natural, your hair could thrive or die depending on several factors. You'll have to take into account what kind of heat you're applying (direct or indirect), what kind of flat uron (ceramic, tourmaline or titanium), how high the heat is, how frequently you straighten your hair and the density of your strands. The hair fiber will be compromised over time because yoilly be straightening from root to tip. With either route, you can use hard protein treatments to try to help strengthen your hair.


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

@icsonia22 Thank you for your response! That's what I'm trying to work out the lesser evil haha. I always see ladies on YouTube go from bald to booty length in 3 years just from saying goodbye to relaxers and wonder if I could see similar results.. or at least get to APL.


----------



## Nightingale

icsonia22 said:


> @SugarSweetCoco** I think you have to determine which is the lesser evil. If you relax, the protein fiver will be compromised more but you'll only have to relax the new growth. You can protect the rest of the length with a thick barrier like Vaseline. On the other hand, if you become a a heat trained natural, your hair could thrive or die depending on several factors. You'll have to take into account what kind of heat you're applying (direct or indirect), what kind of flat uron (ceramic, tourmaline or titanium), how high the heat is, how frequently you straighten your hair and the density of your strands. The hair fiber will be compromised over time because yoilly be straightening from root to tip. With either route, you can use hard protein treatments to try to help strengthen your hair.



This. But also @SugarSweetCoco** , are you using heat on your relaxed hair? I think going the relaxer route works best when you're keeping heat to a minimum and practicing proper retouch techniques. If you're going to relax and put a lot heat on your hair, you'd be better off as a heat trained natural, IMO.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

If (a massive IF) I were to straighten my hair it would be by a hot comb. Flat irons are two plates burning hair simultaneously and with a hot comb you don't have to blow dry (extra heat). In this case old school is probably best.

*Im Not straightening my hair*


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Last weekend my friend put twists in my hair  since I was a hair model for her new product line. I'm ready to wear the twist out but I know I will miss the convenience of the twists as soon as I take them down... decisions decision.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I want to install deep fire red crochet braids that looks like a shoulder length bob. It will be my first time wearing fake hair. Idc! Im done trying to style super my short hair only to end up failing. Most of all I'm tried of waiting for my hair to grow. I will try all types of styles and colors and have fun this year.  I'm so excited!!!! And in no time my hair will be longer so I can wear that instead.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just ordered Oyin hair dew. I hope it’s a good replacement for Darcy Botanicals daily leave in.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

GettingKinky said:


> I just ordered Oyin hair dew. I hope it’s a good replacement for Darcy Botanicals daily leave in.



It’s A1! I have like two or three mini samples I keep in a small spray bottle with water  in my backpack. Absolutely love it!


----------



## Daina

Note to self...never cleanse hair 2 hours before a flight! There is not enough time to do anything right.

Note to self...pack hair products before clothes so you can think through what to bring instead of running around throwing random stuff in your bag!

Note to self...thank yourself for having the presence of mind to at least bring the shea butter!

Note to self...forgive yourself because when all else fails, a curly bun will always work even when you don't have a brush( yeah forgot that too...)!


----------



## nerdography

I stopped using silicone a little over a month ago, and I starting using sulfate free shampoo about three weeks ago. And my  hair has improved so much. My hair is staying moisturized longer and the hair along my edges that's usually a frizzy dry mess is starting to coil all the way to the root.

I also had a really good results using nothing but the Curls line for my leave-ins. It moisturized my dry patch in the back so well that it's still moisturized five days later 

I want to purchase a shampoo brush and I need a new heating cap, because my mother used mine and covered it in red hair dye


----------



## angelmilk

Is Shea Moisture Hair Dye any good?


----------



## SoopremeBeing

MeaWea said:


> Question: When you hear about new haircare techniques, how swayed are you by presentation?
> Does a YouTuber citing research help you make your decision or do you find it pretentious and “over your head”?



For me, no. It mostly the information and how clear the directions are.


----------



## GettingKinky

Finger detangling while binge watching Empire. I could get used to this.


----------



## GettingKinky

I need to take better care of my ends.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@YvetteWithJoy  See you when you get back! 

It's good what you're doing by the way! Take care.


----------



## Daina

angelmilk said:


> Is Shea Moisture Hair Dye any good?



I like it, I use it in jet black to cover grays. They've changed what you get and no longer call it a color system (you used to get a super cute mesh bag with all the products: color, developer, gloves, color brush, shampoo, conditioner and oil elixir). They now call it a color creme and you get gloves, color, developer and a packet of the HIPO mask. Still works the same and I rarely used the other stuff anyway. I only color twice a year.


----------



## FadingDelilah

When my afro turns 2 in 2019, my twist out afro picked out will make my head look like its getting sucked into a black hole. It's almost there now.

And I'll be here for it. Big hair, little head gang. LOL. 

This picture will forever make me drool. 







 May 2014 and 2015 are lifeeeeee!!!


----------



## SoopremeBeing

FadingDelilah said:


> When my afro turns 2 in 2019, my twist out afro picked out will make my head look like its getting sucked into a black hole. It's almost there now.
> 
> 
> And I'll be here for it. Big hair, little head gang. LOL.
> 
> This picture will forever make me drool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2014 and 2015 are lifeeeeee!!!




This is how big my hair needs to be!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@CombatBarbie


@AMJMJR


@SheenaVee


And to *Myself *LOL Thank you Lord for another year!


----------



## PJaye

*wondering to myself as I try to peer through the cloud of PJ-itis*  Is buy 2 get 1 free a viable sale or am I just gullible?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

PJaye said:


> *wondering to myself as I try to peer through the cloud of PJ-itis*  Is buy 2 get 1 free a viable sale or am I just gullible?


It depends on how much you like the product.


----------



## movingforward

I hate transitioning.  I will never perm my hair again!  That awkward period is not cure.  There’s no hairstyle I like that doesnt include some form of fake hair.

So I’m in crochet twists, braids until the end of the year.  If I need to go on job interviews.  I just purchase a nice wig that my twists will fit under.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

movingforward said:


> I hate transitioning.  I will never perm my hair again!  That awkward period is not cure.  There’s no hairstyle I like that doesnt include some form of fake hair.
> 
> So I’m in crochet twists, braids until the end of the year.  If I need to go on job interviews.  I just purchase a nice wig that my twists will fit under.


 Right!?  I will never relax my hair again yo! I'm three years post relaxer right now. At WL fully natural feel me? (gangsta accent).

Relaxers = No good. In a long run. Oh yeah its nic

Do you!


----------



## Britt

movingforward said:


> I hate transitioning.  I will never perm my hair again!  That awkward period is not cure.  There’s no hairstyle I like that doesnt include some form of fake hair.
> 
> So I’m in crochet twists, braids until the end of the year.  If I need to go on job interviews.  I just purchase a nice wig that my twists will fit under.


I feel you! 
I hate transitioning. I ended up by chopping the other day and have been in braids. I’ll be switching up my braids until I get some more length hopefully by August.


----------



## Nightingale

movingforward said:


> I hate transitioning.  I will never perm my hair again!  That awkward period is not cure.  There’s no hairstyle I like that doesnt include some form of fake hair.
> 
> So I’m in crochet twists, braids until the end of the year.  If I need to go on job interviews.  I just purchase a nice wig that my twists will fit under.



Transitioning sucks! That's how I know I'm never going back to relaxers.


----------



## Alma Petra

I Am So Blessed said:


> @CombatBarbie
> 
> 
> @AMJMJR
> 
> 
> @SheenaVee
> 
> 
> And to *Myself *LOL Thank you Lord for another year!



Happy birthday Adora! I hope you had a great one!


----------



## icsonia22

I've been on the hunt for a moisturizer that doesn't contain glycerin so that I can use it for styles like twist outs and braid outs. I see that some of the ladies here have been raving about oyin hair dew so I decided to give it a shot on dry rollerset hair. Man that stuff was so moisturizing on contact that it made my fingers wrinkle as if I had been in the tub all day. I sealed it in with whipped Shea butter so I hope my hair feels good when I take down these bantu knots


----------



## FadingDelilah

My hair is dry and unruly today.  My wash day went alright, but my twist out turned out horrible.  I want to try this.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Alma Petra said:


> Happy birthday Adora! I hope you had a great one!


Thank you Alma! I appreciate this! 

I did have a very nice Birthday!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@Sashaa08


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I feel like my hair is getting longer yay! Why does my hair always feel longer a month after trim?  I was sitting in the couch watching Youtbe when something fell on my back I looked back, it was one of my chunky twists that came loose from my up Do. I said "yay!"  

My scalp has been itching like mad! Come on growth.


----------



## icsonia22

I took down one of my bantu knots to see how my hair responded to the oyin hair dew. It isn't s curl moisturized but it's good enough and my hair has tons of definition. I'm going to leave these bantu knots in a little longer. 

So today I've learned that glycerin rich products should be used when I'm protective styling. When I want to wear my hair down in a stretched state with definition, I need to use a moisturizer that doesn't have glycerin. I love hair experiments that yield great results. I'd still be running down a rabbit hole if it weren't for the ladies of this forum. You guys rock!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

icsonia22 said:


> I took down one of my bantu knots to see how my hair responded to the oyin hair dew. It isn't s curl moisturized but it's good enough and my hair has tons of definition. I'm going to leave these bantu knots in a little longer.
> 
> So today I've learned that glycerin rich products should be used when I'm protective styling. When I want to wear my hair down in a stretched state with definition, I need to use a moisturizer that doesn't have glycerin. I love hair experiments that yield great results. I'd still be running down a rabbit hole if it weren't for the ladies of this forum. You guys rock!


Absolutely about the glycerin. If I were to wear a twist out No Glycerin Allowed. I would have to skip my beloved juice.


----------



## silverlotus

icsonia22 said:


> I've been on the hunt for a moisturizer that doesn't contain glycerin so that I can use it for styles like twist outs and braid outs. I see that some of the ladies here have been raving about oyin hair dew so I decided to give it a shot on dry rollerset hair. Man that stuff was so moisturizing on contact that it made my fingers wrinkle as if I had been in the tub all day. I sealed it in with whipped Shea butter so I hope my hair feels good when I take down these bantu knots



What is the fragrance like on the Hair Dew?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

This morning I mentioned to DH that I miss my natural hair.  He comments, under his breath, "I miss it too.  Wish you would have asked my opinion before you went and permed your hair."  WOW!  I didn't think he cared one way or the other.  We had a little discussion about it - listening to him makes me REALLY miss being natural.  He has some excellent points and reminded me of a few things but dang it, my hair is 2 inches longer than SL and I do not want to start over.  I had no business being a Fassy Pants in the first place........


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bad&Bougee said:


> This morning I mentioned to DH that I miss my natural hair.  He comments, under his breath, "I miss it too.  Wish you would have asked my opinion before you went and permed your hair."  WOW!  I didn't think he cared one way or the other.  We had a little discussion about it - listening to him makes me REALLY miss being natural.  He has some excellent points and reminded me of a few things but dang it, my hair is 2 inches longer than SL and I do not want to start over.  I had no business being a Fassy Pants in the first place........


I see my new growth and I miss my natural hair too 
Edited to add: the left side of my hair is darn near collarbone length and the right side is barely making shoulder length. I need it to get itself together.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I see my new growth and I miss my natural hair too
> Edited to add: the left side of my hair is darn near collarbone length and the right side is barely making shoulder length. I need it to get itself together.



IKR!!  The new growth be so textured and pretty.

Your hair will get it together.  What about a cut to make it even and then go from there?  I evened out my asymmetrical bob in January and for some reason it seemed as though my hair grew faster.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bad&Bougee said:


> IKR!!  The new growth be so textured and pretty.
> 
> Your hair will get it together.  What about a cut to make it even and then go from there?  I evened out my asymmetrical bob in January and for some reason it seemed as though my hair grew faster.


That would be the sensible thing to do, but I don’t wanna cut it


----------



## icsonia22

silverlotus said:


> What is the fragrance like on the Hair Dew?


It's hard to put a finger on. Maybe a strong caramel scent?


----------



## blackeyes31626

silverlotus said:


> What is the fragrance like on the Hair Dew?


It smells like sugar cookies to me.
I wish Oyin was available at Sally's.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I legit wanna fight my mail carrier’s replacement. How do you mark my package as delivered, then mark it as undeliverable.  It doesn’t matter if my flipping name is on the box or not because you already delivered my other mail, stupid wanch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

silverlotus said:


> *What is the fragrance like on the Hair Dew?*


@silverlotus
Maple-y.  Like a Maple Syrup or Brown Sugar to me.


blackeyes31626 said:


> *I wish Oyin was available at Sally's.*


@blackeyes31626 
It is!


----------



## blackeyes31626

IDareT'sHair said:


> @silverlotus
> Maple-y.  Like a Maple Syrup or Brown Sugar to me.
> 
> @blackeyes31626
> It is!


It's not a my local Sally's or Target. smh I don't know what's going on around here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

blackeyes31626 said:


> *It's not a my local Sally's or Target. smh I don't know what's going on around here.*


@blackeyes31626 
Sorry Sis. 

Yes, that sucks.


----------



## icsonia22

I cringe when someone rips through their dry hair with a comb and then says they are tender headed and that their hair is too nappy. If you're a grown woman doing that to yourself, I'd hate to see what you're doing to your child's hair


----------



## Sashaa08

I Am So Blessed said:


> @Sashaa08




Happy belated birthday @I Am So Blessed!


----------



## silverlotus

Thanks all! I bought it at my local CVS. It does smell like sugary caramel to me. I like it! For some reason, I thought people disliked the fragrance. I prefer this to CRN’s fragrance. I have the Fresh Curl and it smells too sweet to me.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Use WELOVEMOM18 for
20% OFF


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sashaa08 said:


> Happy belated birthday @I Am So Blessed!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Oh my gosh, I'm bored with my hair now! It hit me hard today. But boy does it feel nice and soft. And it's growing. I'm still bored though.


----------



## ms.blue

Got my hair braided today by my niece.  She was tired of seeing my hair in a puff pony.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just tried oyin hair dew for the first time this morning. I thought it would be more liquid. I wanted to use it for my L in LOC. I’m also not sure I like the smell. I really wanted to like it. :-(


----------



## janaq2003

GettingKinky said:


> I just tried oyin hair dew for the first time this morning. I thought it would be more liquid. I wanted to use it for my L in LOC. I’m also not sure I like the smell. I really wanted to like it. :-(


It is liquid like. I wanted to like it to but it made my hair hard.
I'm currently sitting under the dryer for a much needed deep conditioning.. I've gotten so lazy and trifling with my hair...uggh!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LOCS LOCS LOCS,










HANDLE YO BUSINESS GYAL!!








HANDLE IT BROTHA!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Can you tell I have been looking at loc'ed hair all week?

I just told a co-worker (black man) that I am thinking about locking my hair!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

HOW DO THEY MAKE THEM LOOK SO REAL? ah...for crying out loud...


----------



## icsonia22

So I've been lurking in some old threads (bumping some of them......no one stone me) and I saw that @I Am So Blessed used to rollerset her hair with curl activator and lotta body. My last rollerset was Sahara desert dry so I'm wondering if that'll work for me.....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

icsonia22 said:


> So I've been lurking in some old threads (bumping some of them......no one stone me) and I saw that @I Am So Blessed used to rollerset her hair with curl activator and lotta body. My last rollerset was Sahara desert dry so I'm wondering if that'll work for me.....


 I hope it works! I don't even remember how long that lasted let me think back *jeopardy melody*.......I lt worked and lasted for a day or two, My hair was also bleached in a lot of areas. I remember sitting under a hooded dryer as well, super uncomfortable.  Its was pretty too! I wore a twist out almost every day back then. I did a lot of twist & curls with my gold and black hair. I also set with VO5 and that worked well too.

I also remember that even though activator was in my hair the set worked because I sprayed my hair with water. I used purple flexi rods and the big brown perm rods.

I also know that, that would not work on my hair today because my hair is way way different now. Back then my hair was heat damaged and bleached so it was pretty stretched already from the door. My hair is complete virgin now.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

So the warm weather is back, and here to stay for a while. Need to find a new PS, can't wear my TWA out much longer.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I Am So Blessed said:


> LOCS LOCS LOCS,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANDLE YO BUSINESS GYAL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANDLE IT BROTHA!!



The red ones though


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My hair today. I don't know what to call this, but I skipped out the door anyway with a smile. In real life this hair is big.


I know my side's are greasy ok, lol!! All I did was do a bunch of chunky twists and pinned them, no biggy. If you can't tell I'M NOT ABOUT THAT SLICK EDGE LIFE! Or the THICK edges life for that matter.

I am still bored.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

A yt co-worker said "you have beautiful hair, it must have took you a long time to do". 

Aw that was sweet of him. I told him that it only took about 4 mins. It literally took me 4 minutes to do. Just do some "Half aas" twists an pin.


----------



## icsonia22

I Am So Blessed said:


> My hair today. I don't know what to call this, but I skipped out the door anyway with a smile. In real life this hair is big.
> 
> 
> I know my side's are greasy ok, lol!! All I did was do a bunch of chunky twists and pinned them, no biggy. If you can't tell I'M NOT ABOUT THAT SLICK EDGE LIFE! Or the THICK edges life for that matter.
> 
> I am still bored.




Gorgeous hair


----------



## silverlotus

Ok yea, I changed my mind on the Oyin Hair Dew. In the bottle, I like the smell, but on my actual head, it’s suffocating. I feel like I’m being followed around by a sugary cloud. Also, it’s not any kind of miracle moisturizer imo. CRN Fresh Curl works about the same.

Also, I hate the nozzle on Mielle’s White Peony Leave-In and that product has way too much fragrance, too.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

icsonia22 said:


> Gorgeous hair


Thank you.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Im bored with hair piled on my head. I need a plan.


----------



## GettingKinky

janaq2003 said:


> It is liquid like. I wanted to like it to but it made my hair hard.
> I'm currently sitting under the dryer for a much needed deep conditioning.. I've gotten so lazy and trifling with my hair...uggh!



My hair dew not liquid like at all. I can’t even squeeze it out of the container. I have to take the top off and shake really hard to get it out. Is mine defective?  

ETA: And it doesn’t smell sweet. I got in on amazon. Maybe it’s a fake?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm now 35 months natural. 152 weeks post relaxer lol. One more month to go for 3 year anniversary.  Already at 19inches of hair. I made it to WL (A little past WL)in under 3 years with trims. I'm impressed, not with myself though. I'm thankful.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Yet I am bored with my hair styles.  I have A lot of hair and thickness plus length ...a dream come true. This dream came absolutely true and it came fast. Now what?...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Lord willing I make it to four years natural. I will be tail bone length guaranteed in one more year.

In October 2018 I will be Hip Length guaranteed. 

Just sitting here thinking what do you do with so much hair?

You lock it.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> My hair dew not liquid like at all. I can’t even squeeze it out of the container. I have to take the top off and shake really hard to get it out. Is mine defective?
> 
> ETA: And it doesn’t smell sweet. I got in on amazon. Maybe it’s a fake?




My Hair Dew smelled sweet, but it is not very liquidy. It’s like a running cream, if that makes any sense. I also had a tendency to need to take the cap off to get some out of the bottle. However, I also found that if I accidentally left the bottle upside down with the lid on but open some would actually spill out.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Three years ago I had burned hair, bald spots and breakage....wow. God answered my hair prayer like PaPaw!!

I will have go ask Him now What should I do with it 

seriously though.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> Three years ago I had burned hair, bald spots and breakage....wow. God answered my hair prayer like PaPaw!!
> 
> I will have go ask Him now What should I do with it
> 
> seriously though.



I think you should try wearing your hair down more, maybe in stretched styles. Ain't that what you're growing it (have grown it) so long for? But you right... ask Him.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I think you should try wearing your hair down more, maybe in stretched styles. Ain't that what you're growing it (have grown it) so long for? But you right... ask Him.


I know right?! I don't know Delilah if I may call you that.

I'm in a fog. My days are like all in a row repeating.

I guess when I feel sexy enough I will stretch out my hair and flaunt it, but right now (for the past year) I am stagnant like a stale lake. And my hair follows suit.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@FadingDelilah I thought of doing faux locs.....I know...I know, but it's the only way for my hair to hang while still being kinky. 

And I'll get to experience locs for a bit, but the fake hair thing causes me to pause. I know... *Shaking head* I know... 

Time to eat a burger.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> @FadingDelilah I thought of doing faux locs.....I know...I know, but it's the only way for my hair to hang while still being kinky.
> 
> And I'll get to experience locs for a bit, but the fake hair thing causes me to pause. I know... *Shaking head* I know...
> 
> Time to eat a burger.



I think faux Locs are a great idea (been considering crochet goddess locs myself). And I speaking of burgers, I ate one from Wendy's today LOL. you can surely call me Delilah


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I think faux Locs are a great idea (been considering crochet goddess locs myself). And I speaking of burgers, I ate one from Wendy's today LOL. you can surely call me Delilah


Ok. 

Yeah, I have been thinking about locs all week long. I think I will have to try them now. I hope this solves my boredom issue. At least it's kinky hair  so I'm kinda being true with the fakery.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I'm freeing myself to be a little bit "fake" lol. I'll use fake hair to try new colors and avoid heat. I just wont wear hair that's thicker than mine or longer than my hair has ever been, I'll care for my real hair and edges, and I'll never spend more than 30 bucks on fake hair. Ill also only choose hair that mine can resemble. I'm comfortable with the idea of having the option to wear fake hair, but with certain standards in place to protect my self esteem. Faux locs are a great idea 

I was oggling Rihanna's just theother day. She is just so beautiful.






I want faux locs now.


----------



## curlyTisME

I've been rocking WnGs all week since the weather has been nice in North Carolina. I love being able to leave the house with wet hair when I want to. Plus I am making my way through my product stash.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Today's hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm freeing myself to be a little bit "fake" lol. I'll use fake hair to try new colors and avoid heat. I just wont wear hair that's thicker than mine or longer than my hair has ever been, I'll care for my real hair and edges, and I'll never spend more than 30 bucks on fake hair. Ill also only choose hair that mine can resemble. I'm comfortable with the idea of having the option to wear fake hair, but with certain standards in place to protect my self esteem. Faux locs are a great idea
> 
> I was oggling Rihanna's just theother day. She is just so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want faux locs now.


Exactly what I was thinking: as long as the fake hair is not too unachievable looking, like too long and  too straight and too unnatural/silky (All at the same time) Faux locs are perfect. My real hair is long so it's not like I'm being super unrealistic. The faux locs are nappy so there's no falsehood THERE!

Time to visit the local Beauty Supply hahaha. I know what I'll be doing this weekend!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@PlanetCybertron


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So two packs of 15 locks makes 30 locs that's enough. I know a lot of faux loc wearers put about 50 or more locs in their head, but I'll just do 30 thick locs. 15 in the front and 15 in the back.

I'll see how it goes. Oh and you know what!?....LETS SEE HOW MY JOB REACTS TO MY HAIR WHEN I SHOW UP WITH THEM! HAHAHAH.

This aught to be good. Remember, they don't want us having locs in the work place...so I've read.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I Am So Blessed said:


> @PlanetCybertron



THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## NaturalShe94

My hair is breaking and as my hair breaks, my heart breaks


----------



## gn1g

NaturalShe94 said:


> My hair is breaking and as my hair breaks, my heart breaks


protein treatments and hi protein drinks and food.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NaturalShe94 said:


> My hair is breaking and as my hair breaks, my heart breaks


Nooo!  why!?

.


----------



## NaturalShe94

gn1g said:


> protein treatments and hi protein drinks and food.



This is an option Im considering, but because Im low to normal Porosity I didnt want to go pull out Aphogee just yet.


----------



## NaturalShe94

I Am So Blessed said:


> Nooo!  why!?
> 
> .



Girl, who knows? The water where I am is harder, the climate is different, its colder, drier....  Im going to do some serious trimming this weekend and throw the cabinet at this head... I just hope it works... I try to keep it moisturized as much as possible, but, I moved and it seems like my hair went into shock or something.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NaturalShe94 said:


> Girl, who knows? The water where I am is harder, the climate is different, its colder, drier....  Im going to do some serious trimming this weekend and throw the cabinet at this head... I just hope it works... I try to keep it moisturized as much as possible, but, I moved and it seems like my hair went into shock or something.


That is crazy! What about a clay mask, some prayer and maybe out 20 garlic cloves in a blender with water pour it over your head sit for twenty minutes. Look up the benefits of ground coffee too, I heard that stops shedding dead.


----------



## LovelyRo

Went to TGIN’s Walmart Launch party and got some goodies!


----------



## FadingDelilah

I'm giving in to heat styling today.


----------



## NaturalShe94

I Am So Blessed said:


> That is crazy! What about a clay mask, some prayer and maybe out 20 garlic cloves in a blender with water pour it over your head sit for twenty minutes. Look up the benefits of ground coffee too, I heard that stops shedding dead.



Havent thought about a clay mask or garlic.... Some options Ill def look into!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm giving in to heat styling today.


I truly wish you well. What are you going to do to it?


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m sure my hair is all kinds of uneven now. I was sick of my ends so I trimmed while my hair was in its kinky state. My ends feel great now. As long as I don’t straighten it, it should be fine.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> I truly wish you well. What are you going to do to it?



Girl....  I changed my mind already lol! I washed my hair when I was NOT ready to detangle it yesterday, so my hair was allowed to shrink and tangle very badly. Today I wasn't in the mood either so I was so rough detangling it in the beginning, trying to be quick  my scalp is sore in some parts now and a lot of hair came out. I really regret it and hope no true harm was done. Anyway, I think I need to get a protective style installed right now. I'll be getting faux locs too  

I feel like my hair will never be easy to care for.


----------



## GettingKinky

On a whim I picked up Miele avocado moisturizing hair milk. It has the consistency I was hoping for from the oyin hair dew. I hope I like it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Girl....  I changed my mind already lol! I washed my hair when I was NOT ready to detangle it yesterday, so my hair was allowed to shrink and tangle very badly. Today I wasn't in the mood either so I was so rough detangling it in the beginning, trying to be quick  my scalp is sore in some parts now and a lot of hair came out. I really regret it and hope no true harm was done. Anyway, I think I need to get a protective style installed right now. I'll be getting faux locs too
> 
> I feel like my hair will never be easy to care for.


I bust out laughing at you changing your mind. I do this every day and end up doing the same ole style.

I've been there before with the rough detangling and sore scalp. There was no harm done and it was just my extra sensitive scalp making me think I did something REAL BAD. Hair is going to come out. It's just shed hair I'm sure. Also don't worry because your hair is longer creating a bigger ball of hair. Unless you hear POPPING/RIPPING then that's another story.

I'm doing my faux locs TODAY!...I think. I will have to prep first and get the semi-parts together. I won't do exact parts because that's not my style. I don't like the "Done" look. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## icsonia22

I installed some individual crochet box braids on top of my natural hair box braids but it made my scalp sore. I took those suckers out and accidentally cut one of my braids. Can't be too mad about it because that was the heat damaged part of my hair. I still can't figure out where the cut piece is though..


----------



## fifi134

The first time I was natural, I never did wash and gos because of the heat damage in the front.

Even though I wish the shrinkage wasn’t so powerful, I’m loving my hair today. I lightly rinsed in the shower, added some Suave leave-in, smoothed a bit of gel in and then topped it with some argan oil. Now that the weather’s warm, imma be doing these more often.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> I bust out laughing at you changing your mind. I do this every day and end up doing the same ole style.
> 
> I've been there before with the rough detangling and sore scalp. There was no harm done and it was just my extra sensitive scalp making me think I did something REAL BAD. Hair is going to come out. It's just shed hair I'm sure. Also don't worry because your hair is longer creating a bigger ball of hair. Unless you hear POPPING/RIPPING then that's another story.
> 
> I'm doing my faux locs TODAY!...I think. I will have to prep first and get the semi-parts together. I won't do exact parts because that's not my style. I don't like the "Done" look. We'll see how that goes.



I heard ripping  so I know it wasn't just sheds but thanks for the advice anyway  I'm sure it'll be fine... after a trim or two.  I cant wait to see your faux locs!! I want to get 5 packs Of the Bobbi Boss Nu Locs 14" for mine. They aren't big so I'll need that much. I'm leaving them in for as long as I can


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I heard ripping  so I know it wasn't just sheds but thanks for the advice anyway  I'm sure it'll be fine... after a trim or two.  I cant wait to see your faux locs!! I want to get 5 packs Of the Bobbi Boss Nu Locs 14" for mine. They aren't big so I'll need that much. I'm leaving them in for as long as I can


I got two packs (lol @ two packs) of Bomba Dreadlocks Soul 18". Right now I'm detangling for a wash. I was going to just put them in while dirty. Im so lazy and it shows.  I braided the hair and diped in hot water. Threw them on some news paper!. I DON'T KNOW WHAT I AM DOING! But here goes....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Side note: if I hear RIPPING while detangling I tell myself "that's hair that will shed any way"


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> Side note: if I hear RIPPING while detangling I tell myself "that's hair that will shed any way"



 I can't wait to see!! Good luck.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I usually six twists my hair to wash. Well tonight I braided it half way down then twisted it. Oh my gosh it was way way better! My hair stayed flattened to my scalp while still allowing me to thoroughly wash it. This saved me from doing a post wash detangle!!!! (Im always like this after a wash) I usually detangle before and semi-detangle after. Wow....this whole time I coulda been...

Its the small things that matter. Now I'm just chillin on the couch instead of separating my post wash hair.

I have goose bumps that's how thrilled I am


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Between not needing to DC every wash and and braiding the base of my twists before washing AN HOUR AND TWENTY MINS HAS BEEN SHAVED OFF MY WASH ROUTINE!! Halla!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I hate when people ask me about to go somewhere, do something else, I end up washing my hair (which is half natural by now ) and you still expect me to go somewhere. Sorry, we ain’t going no where today..


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I hate when people ask me about to go somewhere, do something else, I end up washing my hair (which is half natural by now ) and you still expect me to go somewhere. Sorry, we ain’t going no where today..


Yay! Half way natural!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My braids are long!! Almost looking like an Indian. I could kick myself for not restarting this journey sooner!. Why didn't i get an epiphany to stop relaxing sooner !!

Oh i know why...I was busy being distracted with a misleading boyfriend that wanted long straight hair!! Me trying to be someone I'm not!! Crap!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*sigh* Back in 2016 while watching natural hair videos I'd say "I want braids as long as her's!" and "hair that stretched down to there like hers!" Or "big chunky twists." Now look, I'm here. I made it.

 Time sure does fly and hair sure does grow.


----------



## Ayesha81

I don't put any oil on my hair. On wash and set day my hair is light full and bouncy  a few days later my hair looks flat and greasy like a poured a gallon mineral oil just an oily mess I don't get why my scalp produces so much oil


----------



## vevster

The Taliah Waajid curly cream has an interesting texture. Like sweetened condensed milk without the stickyness. 

But what matters is how my hair picks out tomorrow. We’ll see.


----------



## LavenderMint

If DevaCurl’s new leave-in works as well as the Wash Day Wonder detangler did for me (cutting an hour off wash day is no joke)..... 
RIP my wallet.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Um, random thanks to whomever suggested to add shampoo to dry hair. That shizz works fabulously for both me and the kid


----------



## Sosoothing

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Um, random thanks to whomever suggested to add shampoo to dry hair. That shizz works fabulously for both me and the kid



What are the benefits of doing this?


----------



## vevster

Taliah Wajiid left my hair frizzy. It is in a headband today.


----------



## imaginary

Two days later and my hair is still super soft from wash day. It could just be the rainy weather but either way I'm pleased.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Got-Damnit! Wild Growth Hair oil changed their ingredients. Nothing every stays original in this world. After i use up these two bottles I have, I'm through with them. They just burned a bridge.

Mega Tech been changed their ingredients years ago. So sad. The good products that worked bites the dust.


----------



## niknakmac

Growing out this tapered cut is going to be a nightmare.  I think I have a plan.  I am going to grow out the sides until it is long enough to braid for weaving.  Then just weave it up.  I know the grow out is not going to look cute. ugh.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sosoothing said:


> What are the benefits of doing this?


My scalp gets really flaky and just wetting my hair then applying the shampoo wasn’t really working for me or my kid. So I took someone’s advice (I really wish I remembered who said it lol) and just applied the shampoo to my scalp before I washed my hair. Dramatic decrease. Also it works for my kid cause he hates getting his hair washed. His hair is pretty flaky too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Got-Damnit! Wild Growth Hair oil changed their ingredients. Nothing every stays original in this world. After i use up these two bottles I have, I'm through with them. They just burned a bridge.
> 
> Mega Tech been changed their ingredients years ago. So sad. The good products that worked bites the dust.


Darn, I was gonna try it. I’m definitely sticking to my APB Hurry Up and Grow oil.


----------



## **SaSSy**

I'm happy with my growth and retention over these past couple of week/months, but I miss when my hair was shorter to wear puffs.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Ugh, I suffered a major set back this weekend and ended up losing about 5+ inches. I'm going to the salon Saturday to get a corrective relaxer and then I'll more than likely cut my hair into a cute bob for the spring/summer.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

ClassyJSP said:


> Ugh, I suffered a major set back this weekend and ended up losing about 5+ inches. I'm going to the salon Saturday to get a corrective relaxer and then I'll more than likely cut my hair into a cute bob for the spring/summer.



What happened?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Darn, I was gonna try it. I’m definitely sticking to my APB Hurry Up and Grow oil.


*sigh* I even cancled my order for three bottles. They're CANCELED!

When I used it back in 2002 people would tell me how long my hair was getting. That's when Wild Growth was the real deal. Everything is sucking, even the food we eat, but I digress .

I'm going to look into another oil. What was the one you mentioned?..APB. let me go check it out. Sigh

Thank you.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I did not get a chance to do the faux locs yet.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> *sigh* I even cancled my order for three bottles. They're CANCELED!
> 
> When I used it back in 2002 people would tell me how long my hair was getting. That's when Wild Growth was the real deal. Everything is sucking, even the food we eat, but I digress .
> 
> I'm going to look into another oil. What was the one you mentioned?..APB. let me go check it out. Sigh
> 
> Thank you.


You’re welcome. 
And you can get them scented if you’d like.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Bad&Bougee said:


> What happened?



I grabbed the wrong relaxer while I was self relaxing and put an old mixed together relaxer on my hair after taking the braids out. After I washed my hair it caused my hair to get extremely tangled/clumped together. I lost a good amount carefully detangling it. Then I left and went to the salon for an protein treatment and had my stylist trim the ends. He's going to do a corrective relaxer Saturday.


----------



## rileypak

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Um, random thanks to whomever suggested to add shampoo to dry hair. That shizz works fabulously for both me and the kid


I've been doing it for what feels like forever and I always recommend it!


----------



## Jas123

I Am So Blessed said:


> Got-Damnit! Wild Growth Hair oil changed their ingredients. Nothing every stays original in this world. After i use up these two bottles I have, I'm through with them. They just burned a bridge.
> 
> Mega Tech been changed their ingredients years ago. So sad. The good products that worked bites the dust.


YEP! At 1st I thought there was some counterfeit products out there, finally I realized they completely changed the ingredients- took out all the good stuff


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Jas123 said:


> YEP! At 1st I thought there was some counterfeit products out there, finally I realized they completely changed the ingredients- took out all the good stuff


What does the new label say in comparison to the old label?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Jas123 said:


> YEP! At 1st I thought there was some counterfeit products out there, finally I realized they completely changed the ingredients- took out all the good stuff


I'm feeling that angry face! That was my face on my way home from work yesterday. *sigh*.  "These foes ain't loyal" -Chris Brown.

I'll move on.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

The


ItsMeLilLucky said:


> What does the new label say in comparison to the old label?


Old ingredients were:

Olive oil
Jojoba oil
Coconut oil
Choline
Vitamin D
Magnesium
Calcium
Inositol
Phosphorus
Iron
Fragrance
Natural color

NOW THE INGREDIENTS ARE:

Oils of coconut
Olive oil
Jojoba oil
Rice bran
Cocoa butter
Areola
Pomegranate
Rosehip
Pumpkin seed
Extract of mushroom,
Chick past,
Lentil
Cocoa mass
Sesame seeds
Essential oils of Clary Sage
Eucalyptus
Frankincense
Geranium
Grapefruit
Lavender.

The new ingredients sound good, but both of my bottles are not even close to the above new ingredients or the old ones. And mines also has PRESERVATIVES. what?

Since there are so many duplicates, where do I find the real one, the one with no preservatives?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> The
> 
> Old ingredients were:
> 
> Olive oil
> Jojoba oil
> Coconut oil
> Choline
> Vitamin D
> Magnesium
> Calcium
> Inositol
> Phosphorus
> Iron
> Fragrance
> Natural color
> 
> NOW THE INGREDIENTS ARE:
> 
> Oils of coconut
> Olive oil
> Jojoba oil
> Rice bran
> Cocoa butter
> Areola
> Pomegranate
> Rosehip
> Pumpkin seed
> Extract of mushroom,
> Chick past,
> Lentil
> Cocoa mass
> Sesame seeds
> Essential oils of Clary Sage
> Eucalyptus
> Frankincense
> Geranium
> Grapefruit
> Lavender.
> 
> The new ingredients sound good, but both of my bottles are not even close to the above new ingredients or the old ones. And mines also has PRESERVATIVES. what?
> 
> Since there are so many duplicates, where do I find the real one, the one with no preservatives?


You probably have to check in a hood beauty supply store. Some of them barely get new shipments in, so you’d probably have better luck.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> The
> 
> Old ingredients were:
> 
> Olive oil
> Jojoba oil
> Coconut oil
> Choline
> Vitamin D
> Magnesium
> Calcium
> Inositol
> Phosphorus
> Iron
> Fragrance
> Natural color
> 
> NOW THE INGREDIENTS ARE:
> 
> Oils of coconut
> Olive oil
> Jojoba oil
> Rice bran
> Cocoa butter
> *Areola*
> Pomegranate
> Rosehip
> Pumpkin seed
> Extract of mushroom,
> Chick past,
> Lentil
> Cocoa mass
> Sesame seeds
> Essential oils of Clary Sage
> Eucalyptus
> Frankincense
> Geranium
> Grapefruit
> Lavender.
> 
> The new ingredients sound good, but both of my bottles are not even close to the above new ingredients or the old ones. And mines also has PRESERVATIVES. what?
> 
> Since there are so many duplicates, where do I find the real one, the one with no preservatives?


They’re putting nipples in there too? What a time to be alive


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This is the old one!!




Bellow (down in hell) Is the new






 NEW


----------



## I Am So Blessed

VS


----------



## ms.blue

Not understanding why WGO decided to completely change their formula.  The new formula looks more like a recipe than an oil blend.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ms.blue said:


> Not understanding why WGO decided to completely change their formula.  The new formula looks more like a recipe than an oil blend.






I'm sorry for the language.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Ok ,Ok, *getting control over emotions* LOL


----------



## FadingDelilah

Mannn, my internet was out the last two days and I thought I was going to come back to see pics of your faux locs @I Am So Blessed


----------



## Bad&Bougee

ClassyJSP said:


> I grabbed the wrong relaxer while I was self relaxing and put an old mixed together relaxer on my hair after taking the braids out. After I washed my hair it caused my hair to get extremely tangled/clumped together. I lost a good amount carefully detangling it. Then I left and went to the salon for an protein treatment and had my stylist trim the ends. He's going to do a corrective relaxer Saturday.



I hope the protein treatment and corrective relaxer minimizes the damage.  I'm sure you will baby it back to health.  Good luck Lady.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Mannn, my internet was out the last two days and I thought I was going to come back to see pics of your faux locs @I Am So Blessed


Aww! I did not get a chance to do them on Sunday after my wash, my hair was still wet. The next day I had to do a couple of loads of laundry. Then whip up some BBQ chicken thighs, baked wings, yellow rice, yams and greens with Macaroni &cheese. (I'm extra greedy). Then I had to do my nieces hair.  And miscellaneous running around in between.  I asked my self outloud "where did 11 hours go?"

And on top of that I think I ruined the hair with the hot water! But I have plenty of Marley hair to do them with. This weekend should be a more freeing one. On week days after work I don't want to do anything.

This weekend I'll get to do it bacuase im completing all of my duties on Friday night after work so on Saturday Ill have nothing to do but my hair!


----------



## TaurusGirl2001

I need a leave in conditioner . I miss HE LTR Leave In . This search is daunting .


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> Aww! I did not get a chance to do them on Sunday after my wash, my hair was still wet. The next day I had to do a couple of loads of laundry. *Then whip up some BBQ chicken thighs, baked wings, yellow rice, yams and greens with Macaroni &cheese.* (I'm extra greedy). Then I had to do my nieces hair.  And miscellaneous running around in between.  I asked my self outloud "where did 11 hours go?"
> 
> And on top of that I think I ruined the hair with the hot water! But I have plenty of Marley hair to do them with. This weekend should be a more freeing one. On week days after work I don't want to do anything.
> 
> This weekend I'll get to do it bacuase im completing all of my duties on Friday night after work so on Saturday Ill have nothing to do but my hair!



I need you to cook for me.  Being a good cook is an admirable trait I will be waiting for the pics. And trying to figure out what I want to do with my hair in the meantime.


----------



## sunflora

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> They’re putting nipples in there too? What a time to be alive



OMG right I paused at that and was like *record scratch* hol' up


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I need you to cook for me.  Being a good cook is an admirable trait I will be waiting for the pics. And trying to figure out what I want to do with my hair in the meantime.


If it's comes out looking nice I'll be shocked. I am so bad at parting (let alone parting A LOT of parts).

Thanks! I love cooking and eating lol. My eggplant parmesan is fantastic! While eating it you'd think you were in Italy. On tomorrow's menu is stuffed peppers. Yay!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

You're welcome.


----------



## GettingKinky

I may have to give up finger detangling. It feels like the strands are cutting my fingers. :-(


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@Taleah2009


----------



## Taleah2009

I Am So Blessed said:


> @Taleah2009



Thank you!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Taleah2009 said:


> Thank you!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

In two years I'll be able to put my hair in my back pockets


----------



## I Am So Blessed

How will I style my hair tomorrow?

Off topic: I think the Harry Potter movie established Gifs. (Pictures that move)


----------



## Angel1881

TaurusGirl2001 said:


> I need a leave in conditioner . I miss HE LTR Leave In . This search is daunting .



A good leave-in can be hard to find. I like Shea Solutions Leave In Conditioner (Dollar Tree and select 99 Cents stores), Paul Mitchell The Conditioner, and KeraCare Natural Textures Leave In.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

‘Tis the season for me to wanna wash my hair weekly. I’m grateful for this growth, but these two textures are killing me y’all


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Unbelievable!  I took my box braids out last night and as I was removing each braid, I noticed very little to no hair in the comb.  And my hair was moisturized and soft.  I did a really quick wash (no tangles), deep condition and rollerset.  I was so dang tired (2am) so I just slept in the rollers.  Took them out this morning and my hair is gorgeous and bouncy!  I am astounded at how great a job Komaza's products helped to maintain my hair under the braids. 

I used the Vitamin Reign as a leave in after each wash and condition but also as the liquid base when I sprayed my braids down every couple of days with a mix of argan, jojoba, and Komaza Supermane Strengthening oil.  I also used PureOneBeauty Edge Pledge to keep my scalp moist and edges/hairline in check.  I have NEVER had hair look this healthy and strong after removing braids and I like to think I take really good care of my hair when in protective styles.

Komaza and PureOneBeauty continue to amaze.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Oh snap, it's lightening & Thundering outside (east coast). "So this is how it's gonna be Summer!? You starting your mess already!?"

Ok ok ok, I'm too chicken to do Faux Locs. I cannot part! Parting my hair is as hard as me resisting a slice of cheese cake... it can't be done son!

@FadingDelilah the risk for a minor set back is high with this style.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I just had a flash back. I could not part my hair when I was relaxed either! My hair gathers and it doesn't like to be separated for anything. I listen to it, and I leaves it's alone


----------



## ClassyJSP

The cut I needed after the relaxer wasn't as dramatic as I thought it would be. I'm now back to APL and I plan on babying my hair back to BSL.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> In two years I'll be able to put my hair in my back pockets



I know a lady who can do that!!! She has straight knee length hair and she wears it in a single braid everyday that she tucks into her back pocket. She does fancy braided hairstyles sometimes too that are breathtaking. I just stare in awe whenever she turns her back to me, lol. 

It would take me ten years and some extra large pockets the size of potato sacks to fit my hair into my back pocket.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Other people at night before they fall asleep: what is the purpose of life? will things at work be okay? I need to get my life together starting tomorrow.

Me: I wonder if you used strips of cardboard and bobby pins if it would work just as well as those CWK straight plates???

Edit: I tried it and it doesn't.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I just realized last night that my BSL and MBL are basically the same they may only be about 1 inch off.


----------



## **SaSSy**

Today is the first day of the season (for the year) I'm not wearing my wig and I feel weird af. Is it weird I kinda miss it? Well at least I see a lot of my progress.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Whenever I see myself in my dreams, my hair is always longer. It's so weird. But I be wanting to go back to sleep..


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Parting my hair is so difficult. Am I the only one? The hairs are too long or maybe I'm too scared/paranoid. 

When I think I have a clean part and gather the hair, there's always a stray hair or two caught (bridged) between two others parts. Breakage inevitable.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I bought these two days ago from Wal-Mart online. I think I will like them for my updos. 

Time to try different hair styles.


----------



## Cattypus1

ClassyJSP said:


> I grabbed the wrong relaxer while I was self relaxing and put an old mixed together relaxer on my hair after taking the braids out. After I washed my hair it caused my hair to get extremely tangled/clumped together. I lost a good amount carefully detangling it. Then I left and went to the salon for an protein treatment and had my stylist trim the ends. He's going to do a corrective relaxer Saturday.


A relaxer switch from lye to an unfamiliar no lye...didn’t even know how to tell which was which...was the start of my transition.  Sounds like you’re taking it in stride, good luck with your corrective.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Ladies, is it really necessary to buy a scalp exfoliating product?  I just read an article that mentioned how beneficial it is to remove toxins from the scalp and hair and promote healthy hair growth.  Isn't my weekly scalp shampoo and monthly apple cider vinegar rinse sufficient?  Anyone has thoughts on this?


https://www.allure.com/story/new-ways-to-boost-hair-care-routine


----------



## I Am So Blessed

One thing is true, that if you do your hair every day (like me) breakage will happen. I broke three hairs this morning trying to do this raggedy bun. Broke three hairs for this, Gosh.

One of those broken hairs was caused by a hang nail!! Oh I hate hang nails! I searched for my scissors before touching my hair and could not find them.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Cattypus1 said:


> A relaxer switch from lye to an unfamiliar no lye...didn’t even know how to tell which was which...was the start of my transition.  Sounds like you’re taking it in stride, good luck with your corrective.



Thank you!

The corrective relaxer was put in this past Saturday by an trusted stylist, so far so good.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Thinking about going back to co washing my hair with the V05 moisture milks now that summers coming.


----------



## Sosoothing

Bad&Bougee said:


> Ladies, is it really necessary to buy a scalp exfoliating product?  I just read an article that mentioned how beneficial it is to remove toxins from the scalp and hair and promote healthy hair growth.  Isn't my weekly scalp shampoo and monthly apple cider vinegar rinse sufficient?  Anyone has thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> https://www.allure.com/story/new-ways-to-boost-hair-care-routine



I have never bought this product and have never exfoliated my scalp in this manner and my hair is doing well. 
I don't think it's necessary. The regular washing I do is enough for me.


----------



## LushLox

Bad&Bougee said:


> Ladies, is it really necessary to buy a scalp exfoliating product?  I just read an article that mentioned how beneficial it is to remove toxins from the scalp and hair and promote healthy hair growth.  Isn't my weekly scalp shampoo and monthly apple cider vinegar rinse sufficient?  Anyone has thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> https://www.allure.com/story/new-ways-to-boost-hair-care-routine



Is it necessary? No probably not.

However, I use a Philip Kingsley exfoliant  now and again. I don't do it often as it's an additional step, but my scalp feels so invigorated and fantastic when I do. I can't do it every week as that article suggests but once a month works for me.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

LushLox said:


> Is it necessary? No probably not.
> 
> However, I use a Philip Kingsley exfoliant  now and again. I don't do it often as it's an additional step, but my scalp feels so invigorated and fantastic when I do. I can't do it every week as that article suggests but once a month works for me.



Can you tell the difference in your hair since you started using it?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Looks like I’ll be taking a trip to Meijer. It appears they have a product line I wanna try. I’m still product junkie-ish even though I’m #baldheadedbae


----------



## LushLox

Bad&Bougee said:


> Can you tell the difference in your hair since you started using it?



My hair always feels different after I use it. Immediately after use I notice that my hair has more volume and appears more lustrous, roller sets are more bouncy and light etc.  It completely removes scalp build up and feels 'brand new.' Scalp is skin so it stands to reason that you should take additional measures to remove dead skin cells just as you do on your face. Although ACV should produce similar results.

I need to repurchase as I'm about to run out.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

LushLox said:


> My hair always feels different after I use it. Immediately after use I notice that my hair has more volume and appears more lustrous, roller sets are more bouncy and light etc.  It completely removes scalp build up and feels 'brand new.' Scalp is skin so it stands to reason that you should take additional measures to remove dead skin cells just as you do on your face. Although ACV should produce similar results.
> 
> I need to repurchase as I'm about to run out.



Thank you for your reply @LushLox.  The ACV product I use and the Philip Kingsley exfoliant sound as though they net the same results.  I will continue with the ACV.


----------



## imaginary

Bad&Bougee said:


> Ladies, is it really necessary to buy a scalp exfoliating product?  I just read an article that mentioned how beneficial it is to remove toxins from the scalp and hair and promote healthy hair growth.  Isn't my weekly scalp shampoo and monthly apple cider vinegar rinse sufficient?  Anyone has thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> https://www.allure.com/story/new-ways-to-boost-hair-care-routine



I think it's beneficial if you've always had scalp issues. My scalp is very sensitive and starts itching if any product has the audacity to touch it, also shampoo and acv have never been enough for me. 

If you never had scalp issues before with your routine then why concern yourself with it now?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

imaginary said:


> I think it's beneficial if you've always had scalp issues. My scalp is very sensitive and starts itching if any product has the audacity to touch it, also shampoo and acv have never been enough for me.
> 
> If you never had scalp issues before with your routine then why concern yourself with it now?



I have always had scalp issues but am not really concerned about my routine.  Was mostly wondering if I was missing out on something that could help to promote more hair growth.


----------



## LavenderMint

My hair loves this rain. Twists looking all juicy.
Oyin Hair Dew smells like Dunkin Donuts coffee- too sweet coffee with molasses.
Oyin’s online shop has the Felicia Leatherwood brush.

Anyone ever try rubber band box braids like the ones Naptural85 did not too long ago? What should I know before starting something like that?


----------



## Royalq

ClassyJSP said:


> Thinking about going back to co washing my hair with the V05 moisture milks now that summers coming.


Just bought the good Ole strawberries one yesterday to DC with. I remember I used to DC with that way back in high school. You can mess around and get moisture overload with that one. Cheap but effective.


----------



## icsonia22

My hair always looks a hot mess unless I'm wearing a wig or rocking a style that requires a lot of prep. Why can't simple stuff like buns work for me? I prefer moisturized hair over hair that just looks good but I'm tired of looking like who did it and why.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Royalq said:


> Just bought the good Ole strawberries one yesterday to DC with. I remember I used to DC with that way back in high school. You can mess around and get moisture overload with that one. Cheap but effective.



Yes, that's the one I was thinking of but instead of DC'ing i'm just going to co-wash. In the beginning of my hair journey I used to co wash with this all the time.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm combing my hair right now,  I had to stop and finish the rest tomorrow.

I thought "I cant handle this length " maybe I should stop retaining and just maintain my current WL hair.

But I can't stop now, gots to keep on growing. My hair is past WL for sure.  My strands are so long and they wrap around like antique telephone wire or a slinky.

What's combing going to be  like at HL?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@Big Hair Little Body


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Soooo, apparently my hair gets kinkier towards the bottom as it grows longer. Its so springy. It has such a personality too. I almost spoke to it lol!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This is the longest hair I've ever had yo.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

By Christmas I'll be the Afro Pocahontas?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My last trim was on April 1st. I wonder if I can go a full year without trimming. Next trim April 1st 2019?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Meijer’s in Evergreen Park sells Soultanicals. I tried to attach a picture but *shoulder shrug* They sell the Knot Sauce (that was sold out), Mango Dip, Afrotastic Curl Elastic, Sorrel Kink Drink, Fluff-a-licious, and I can’t believe it’s Knot Butter.


----------



## PassionFairy

Not excited about having to wash my hair, but it hasn’t been washed since Tuesday and must be washed today. I can’t go out to dinner with dirty hair. Sigh.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Since we've been in the warm season I can't just throw on my hat over twists anymore. I have been doing my hair every day for work.  I must come up with a (5 day) hairstyle that I won't have to touch for 5 days.

"Think think think...."


----------



## Saga

I'm starting to realize that my hair really likes water. I usually try to put some water in it every time I style, and not just from a spray bottle. More like run my faucet and slap the water into my strands until it is saturated but not dripping. Then I seal with the shea butter mix. I'm hoping that incorporating this can help me surpass BSL someday.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

PassionFairy said:


> Not excited about having to wash my hair, but it hasn’t been washed since Tuesday and must be washed today. I can’t go out to dinner with dirty hair. Sigh.


Welcome Newbie!!!


----------



## fifi134

So I can comfortably get my hair into a low pony! It’s still a bit of a struggle in the crown , but nothing a few bobby pins can’t help. By the end of the summer I’m hopeful I won’t need them at all. 

The second pic is me 5 years ago in college. I was a 4-year natural by then. Tryna get back to this length!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I bought eco gel today. This will be my time using it.


----------



## Big Hair Little Body

@I Am So Blessed Thanks I also got engaged on my birthday!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Big Hair Little Body said:


> @I Am So Blessed Thanks I also got engaged on my birthday!!!


Wow!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!

Wishing you all the love and success and plenty romance!!


----------



## Big Hair Little Body

I Am So Blessed said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> Wishing you all the love and success and plenty romance!!



Thanks


----------



## waff

I blow dried my hair yesterday, and it didn't take me as long using the Revlon paddle dryer.
I want to straighten it today because next week I start my internship and straight hair is just manageable for me. 
My lazy ass is delaying it but I better get up and get it done with lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My head is more itchy now that I’ve shaved my head, then when I had hair. I’m gonna lay off the hair products for a day or so to see if it helps.


----------



## movingforward

I love crochet hair.  But I hate having the hair in 24/7.  

I found a good “professional wig”.   But I need to find a good everyday curly wig that looks like my natural hair.


----------



## angelmilk

S curl spray + Aloe Vera Gel = My best most defined but still soft curls ever


----------



## angelmilk

MeaWea said:


> My hair loves this rain. Twists looking all juicy.
> Oyin Hair Dew smells like Dunkin Donuts coffee- too sweet coffee with molasses.
> Oyin’s online shop has the Felicia Leatherwood brush.
> 
> Anyone ever try rubber band box braids like the ones Naptural85 did not too long ago? What should I know before starting something like that?


Rubber band box braids are LIFE. Mostly because now I can easily do a cute protective style myself. I just spray with some kind of leave in or braid spray every few days and oil my scalp. As long as your rubber bands aren't too tight it's perfect. I put mine around about 3-5 times. Personally, I'm lazy and take a lot of breaks so mine took 2 days. Buuuut mine are super long so if you do a normal length you'll be okay.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Oh man, I forgot I was low porosity *facepalm*...add a couple different textures and Sybil is making her appearance


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just realized I crossed another thing off my hair bucket list. I never transitioned when I was previously natural. I just went straight for the clippers  At least I did do it this time even if I still went back from the clippers 

I have no idea what I’m going to be doing to my hair when ever I grow it back out. I’m burnt out on doing protective styles, but I know my scalp is gonna be angry if it doesn’t get any air or moisture cause my hair is pretty dense. Shoots, I called my self buying a wig for Mother’s Day and my head was like  and I don’t even have any hair 

But as long as she acts right, I won’t have to get it chopped it off or send her to hair jail aka protective styles. Maybe I’ll try more low manipulation styles this time around cause I never recovered from my laziness


----------



## nerdography

These relaxed ends are getting on my last nerve 

Yesterday when I washed and took two curls and clipped the relaxed ends off. Unstreched my curls are mid-ear, but stretched my hair is collarbone. I think next week on my birthday I'm going to cut all the relaxed ends off and start wet bunning.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

nerdography said:


> These relaxed ends are getting on my last nerve
> 
> Yesterday when I washed and took two curls and clipped the relaxed ends off. Unstreched my curls are mid-ear, but stretched my hair is collarbone. I think next week on my birthday I'm going to cut all the relaxed ends off and start wet bunning.


See, that’s how I ended up bald headed I got tired of my relaxed ends, and got them chopped off. Then ended up going a bit shorter because the lady who did my hair left some relaxed ends on for the style I had. I went even shorter cause it looked kinda funny. But Dude jacked my lining and I’ve had to wear hats to work 

In hindsight, I should have cut my own dayum hair. This big chop was so full of drama.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Am I the only one who watches big chop videos?  I like the way scissors sound when they’re cutting hair lol


----------



## LushLox

I’m on the tube currently and I just saw a white guy with ankle yes ankle length dreadlocks; I was simply agog and in awe!

He had it tied in a very loose pony, with the lengths flowing. I cringed though because he was walking down the escalator and his hair could have very easily got caught which would have been very nasty. I so wanted to tell him to be careful of his hair, more for his own health and safety than anything else.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@toaster

@MzSwift

@Afro Puff


----------



## MzSwift

I Am So Blessed said:


> @toaster
> 
> @MzSwift
> 
> @Afro Puff



Thank you so much!


----------



## toaster

I Am So Blessed said:


> @toaster
> 
> @MzSwift
> 
> @Afro Puff


Thank you!!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MzSwift said:


> Thank you so much!





toaster said:


> Thank you!!!!


You're welome!


----------



## Aggie

MzSwift said:


> Thank you so much!


Happy birthday Mama. Hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## Aggie

toaster said:


> Thank you!!!!


Hey girlie...Happy birthday to you too!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm fat. .

This fall I want the fine boddy with my long hair. Please let me have both at the same time!

Mayonnaise  and bread were the culprits. Don't let it happen to you.


----------



## toaster

Aggie said:


> Hey girlie...Happy birthday to you too!


Thank you Ms. @Aggie !!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My head is so itchy 
Now I remember why I always kept my hair stretched, but I don’t remember my hair being this itchy when I chopped it off the last time. At this rate, I’m ready to be bald


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My head is so itchy
> Now I remember why I always kept my hair stretched, but I don’t remember my hair being this itchy when I chopped it off the last time. At this rate, I’m ready to be bald


Turns out, my head was just hot. I took my durag off and the itchiness has dramatically decreased. Boy, my scalp REALLY loves air. Sybil strikes again


----------



## MzSwift

Aggie said:


> Happy birthday Mama. Hope you are enjoying it.



Thanks so much, pretty lady. 

Ironically, I got my new vitamins and spent a good part of the day trying to figure out how to wear my hair this summer for maximum retention.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

An interesting thing I’ve noticed: Here’s two different ingredient lists for the same shampoo. The one on the right came from Ulta, the one on the left  came from Jewel’s


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Its a cloudy day. Good I can wear my hat today. Hair is dirty.

I want to use pine tar soap on my hair, but I'm afraid because you know what happens when you try new stuff sometimes. And there's no real reason to try it other than the fact that it's excellent for my face. I know it's good for hair too, but...dont go CHASING WATERFALLS....

I also want to try using coffee in my hair lol.
But I am so far into my hair journey that screwing around is not an option any more. I have learned to just stick to what I'm used too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Its a cloudy day. Good I can wear my hat today. Hair is dirty.
> 
> I want to use pine tar soap on my hair, but I'm afraid because you know what happens when you try new stuff sometimes. And there's no real reason to try it other than the fact that it's excellent for my face. I know it's good for hair too, but...dont go CHASING WATERFALLS....
> 
> I also want to try using coffee in my hair lol.
> But I am so far into my hair journey that screwing around is not an option any more. I have learned to just stick to what I'm used too.


I have never heard of pine tar soap. I thought it was something you use to clean the floor. Off to Google I go lol


----------



## Virtuosa

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> An interesting thing I’ve noticed: Here’s two different ingredient lists for the same shampoo. The one on the right came from Ulta, the one on the left  came from Jewel’s



They are changing about 90 percent of their formulas and most include reducing the concentration of the active ingredients to reduce costs. They are only a step away from becoming Tresemme.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Virtuosa said:


> They are changing about 90 percent of their formulas and most include reducing the concentration of the active ingredients to reduce costs. They are only a step away from becomeing Tresemme.


For shame.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> For shame.


I hate when good products get all screwy. They're not faithful providers which creates unfaithful comstomers. Their fans are moving on.


----------



## Nightingale

The change in season is making my scalp itch again. This means I'll probably need to go back to weekly or twice weekly washing and switch from two strand twists to a single braid. Le sigh.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair feels so rough. Especially the ends.  I miss Darcy Botanicals transitioning creme.


----------



## LonDone

MeaWea said:


> My hair loves this rain. Twists looking all juicy.
> Oyin Hair Dew smells like Dunkin Donuts coffee- too sweet coffee with molasses.
> Oyin’s online shop has the Felicia Leatherwood brush.
> 
> *Anyone ever try rubber band box braids like the ones Naptural85 did not too long ago? What should I know before starting something like that?*



@MeaWea - I think in the end they didn't agree with her (breakage trying to remove the bands) and she decided she won't be doing it again.  

I've been doing my own box braids for 20+ years. When I started it took 8 hours (my ear-length hair with APL length braids).  Now, with longer hair (my BSL with MBL-WL braids) it can take 3 days.  I've watched loads of YT vids on rubber banding braids and despite the massive time saving (it would probably cut the install time in half) I just don't see it ending well - how to remove those tiny little bands from the back without tearing/breaking your own hair?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I need to detangle, but i did laundry and cooked instead.


----------



## MzSwift

LonDone said:


> @MeaWea - I think in the end they didn't agree with her (breakage trying to remove the bands) and she decided she won't be doing it again.
> 
> I've been doing my own box braids for 20+ years. When I started it took 8 hours (my ear-length hair with APL length braids).  Now, with longer hair (my BSL with MBL-WL braids) it can take 3 days.  I've watched loads of YT vids on rubber banding braids and despite the massive time saving (it would probably cut the install time in half) I just don't see it ending well - how to remove those tiny little bands from the back without tearing/breaking your own hair?



I’m not sure if it’s the same thing but I’ve installed extension twists and braids wih small black rubber bands for over 20 years with no problems with hair loss. I I’m not really good at securing extension hair and the bands allow me to do that. I tried the rubberless bands after I got into healthy hair care but I found that they caused me more problems and tangling than actual rubber bands. I’ll grab my pics from fotki, might be a little pic heavy. Lol


----------



## MzSwift

I used these extensions as a PS to alternate while growing my natural hair from Ceasar cut to WL.
This is a post I did on another board:

My hair before my faux individuals...





My hair after my faux individuals...





I use small brown (b/c of the color of the hair) rubber bands to attach the hair to mine, in little ponytails all over my head.  I've even done it with twists...






*First- I string the hair through the band so that it hangs in half*





*Then- I attach the rubber band to my hair to make a ponytail.  Be sure to keep the weave hair out of the way...if you can.*





*Then I add my little ponytail to one of the weave sections and braid or twist as usual*





*Finished faux twist extension*





*This is my current set* *of faux braids*







*Up close...I'm always paranoid that people are gonna know that they're not "real" extensions.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







Twists done
View media item 107699View media item 107703View media item 107701


----------



## Britt

Looking forward to playing in my hair tomorrow. I bc'd with a little afro and been wearing box braids for 8 weeks.  Gonna start the take down process tonight and tmrw olaplex and color my hair. Braids again Friday morning.


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift 

I like the twists. They look really neat.  Is the rubber band method gentler on hair?


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift
> 
> I like the twists. They look really neat.  Is the rubber band method gentler on hair?



I find it to be.  My fine strands do very well in this PS. I just make sure I add protein (Infusium 23) to my braid spray mix. I also feel it’s easier to control how tight they are with the band. 

I only leave mine in 4-5 weeks at a time though to reduce any buildup. My braid spray mix is 95% water, 5% condish, a few squirts of Infusium and any EOs I want for scent. This also reduces buildup. It’s the buildup that causes knots and matting and the potential to lose hair at take down. At take down, I’m also sure to remove the extension hair first and then pull and cut the band. That way it’s less tugging going on with my hair.


----------



## LonDone

@MzSwift - Wow, you've clearly got skills!!! 

Please could you explain how you attach a band to your hairto make a ponytail? 

Thanks/sharing


----------



## MzSwift

LonDone said:


> @MzSwift - Wow, you've clearly got skills!!!
> 
> Please could you explain how you attach a band to your hairto make a ponytail?
> 
> Thanks/sharing



Ooh, that’s so hard to explain!  These videos do a good job of showing how I attach rubber bands. 



With my extension hair in the band, I hold the extension hair out of the way. You could also pin the ends of the extension hair back out of the way while you make your ponytail. I sure hope I explained that a little bit.  Lol.


----------



## icsonia22

Yesterday I realized that a lot of people equate 4b/c hair with rough dry strands. My friend asked me to flat iron her hair. She was telling me how it's so dry and nappy. She said "I know I got that 4c hair!" This isn't my first rodeo with my friends natural hair so I'm certain she's 3c. Apparently she hasn't learned how to properly moisturize her hair. Anywho, when she tried to pay me, I told her I would rather her keep the money and moisturize my hair. I have Apl 4b/4c hair. When she took my bun down she said "nevermind, I'm no where near 4c. Forgive me Lord for complaining. You got that wakanda forever hair!" LMBO. I wasn't at all offended because I understand colorism and texture discrimination have been apart of black history for so long and they won't go away over night. However, I did take the opportunity to educate her on 4c hair and let her know that I didn't get the short end of the stick just because my hair is kinky. I love the fluffy cotton that adorns my head and I've watched it flourish with proper care.


----------



## Royalq

Ugh. So the beauty supplies in my area dont have Mizani butter blends anymore. EVERYTIME i like something life snatches it away from me. Now im debating whether to order it on amazon or try something else? If its something that is discontinued wouldnt the price start going up and up on amazon because there is limited supply? Im so pissed


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was thinking about getting waves and my hair STILL doesn’t wanna lay down, even when I brush it, so I have to comb it. Okay hair, you win


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So this was a first!

I had a dream that I was on a LHCF "meet up". There were four of us on top of a tour bus riding through New York. We all had on black outfits and we looked extremely classy yet none of us complimented each other, we just knew we looked good without each other's validation (I thought that was strange).

We sat on top of this tour bus with open sky around a round table. One LHCF member had on an asymmetrical black blouse with black slacks with a burgundy twist out. Another member said "Hi Adora, I'm 'ItsMelilLucky' ". I did't know who the other two ladies were.

End of dream.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I use to have hairanorexia, but those days are long gone. I now have hair obesity. Last night I couldn't even handle it, it was handling ME! It is so thick and long. When WL hair is in fro form it's impressive. I quit half way through detangling last night. I threw the pick, wiped my greasy neck and frowned....then I smiled and laughed and said "i better not complain and just be happy i have this issue." *outloud*. I still quit though,  went right to bed.


----------



## I Am So Blessed




----------



## Cattypus1

icsonia22 said:


> Yesterday I realized that a lot of people equate 4b/c hair with rough dry strands. My friend asked me to flat iron her hair. She was telling me how it's so dry and nappy. She said "I know I got that 4c hair!" This isn't my first rodeo with my friends natural hair so I'm certain she's 3c. Apparently she hasn't learned how to properly moisturize her hair. Anywho, when she tried to pay me, I told her I would rather her keep the money and moisturize my hair. I have Apl 4b/4c hair. When she took my bun down she said "nevermind, I'm no where near 4c. Forgive me Lord for complaining. You got that wakanda forever hair!" LMBO. I wasn't at all offended because I understand colorism and texture discrimination have been apart of black history for so long and they won't go away over night. However, I did take the opportunity to educate her on 4c hair and let her know that I didn't get the short end of the stick just because my hair is kinky. I love the fluffy cotton that adorns my head and I've watched it flourish with proper care.


Wakanda Forever!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> I use to have hairanorexia, but those days are long gone. I now have hair obesity. Last night I couldn't even handle it, it was handling ME! It is so thick and long. When WL hair is in fro form it's impressive. I quit half way through detangling last night. I threw the pick, wiped my greasy neck and frowned....then I smiled and laughed and said "i better not complain and just be happy i have this issue." *outloud*. *I still quit though,  went right to bed.*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> So this was a first!
> 
> I had a dream that I was on a LHCF "meet up". There were four of us on top of a tour bus riding through New York. We all had on black outfits and we looked extremely classy yet none of us complimented each other, we just knew we looked good without each other's validation (I thought that was strange).
> 
> We sat on top of this tour bus with open sky around a round table. One LHCF member had on an asymmetrical black blouse with black slacks with a burgundy twist out. Another member said "*Hi Adora, I'm 'ItsMelilLucky' "*. I did't know who the other two ladies were.
> 
> End of dream.


If you could hear this in my voice, you’d probably crack up.

Well at least it was sort of a nice dream. Mine are always jacked up lol


----------



## angelmilk

Just wanted to show y’all these hair goals!! Her hair is 36 inches long!


----------



## waff

angelmilk said:


> Just wanted to show y’all these hair goals!! Her hair is 36 inches long!


Beautiful hair, and I love the robe too btw


----------



## LavenderMint

angelmilk said:


> Rubber band box braids are LIFE. Mostly because now I can easily do a cute protective style myself. I just spray with some kind of leave in or braid spray every few days and oil my scalp. As long as your rubber bands aren't too tight it's perfect. I put mine around about 3-5 times. Personally, I'm lazy and take a lot of breaks so mine took 2 days. Buuuut mine are super long so if you do a normal length you'll be okay.


Thank you!! I’ll save this hair project for the summer break then. Plenty of time to make it happen.
Edit: I’ll be looking at the videos too so I have some idea what to do.


----------



## janaq2003

MzSwift said:


> Ooh, that’s so hard to explain!  These videos do a good job of showing how I attach rubber bands.
> 
> 
> 
> With my extension hair in the band, I hold the extension hair out of the way. You could also pin the ends of the extension hair back out of the way while you make your ponytail. I sure hope I explained that a little bit.  Lol.


I will be doing this in a few weeks for dd.. she's excited!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> If you could hear this in my voice, you’d probably crack up.
> 
> Well at least it was sort of a nice dream. Mine are always jacked up lol


It was a very calm dream. I thought it was cool you were in it lol. I have jacked up dreams also.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

angelmilk said:


> Just wanted to show y’all these hair goals!! Her hair is 36 inches long!


I want to see more.

Simply beautiful .


----------



## FadingDelilah

This how my hopes and dreams for my hair like to run away from me  LOL


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Not been feeling great about my hair lately.  sigh.


----------



## atlien11

My workouts will not let my hair be great


----------



## waff

yay just received this from Amazon. I can't wait to use it tomorrow lol


----------



## sunflora

Without consciously intending to, I'm only using organic products in my hair, most of which are handmade. I started by buying products on Etsy because I was so tired of all the nonsense in store-bought products (cones, mineral oils, waxes etc). When I finally circled back around to store-bought products, the fragrances literally made me nauseous. I experienced the same with most lotions that I used to use. I started defaulting to products using EOs when I first started using EOs for my anxiety. I haven't looked back since.

My staples are QUA organics, but I do still use a Shea Moisture shampoo that is just unbeatable (The Strength and Grow with JBCO). I even made a new batch of flaxseed gel to try again and see if it can replace my EcoStyler. I don't care much if it can't, but I do love natural products and essential oils. I scent my flaxseed gel with Rose and Jasmine EO and it smells so good.

The only negative is the price point. My favorite products have 10 ingredients or less, so I will probably start making my own lotions and leave-ins. I already make a leave in using QUA organics conditioner, and I mix my own oils. The difference in my texture has been shocking. I hope to appreciate this more when/if I ever gain some noticeable length.


----------



## GettingKinky

I wonder if I should go back to texlaxing.  I had great braidouts when I was texlaxed and my ends didn’t tangle.  I spent 3 years transitioning to natural only to find that wash n gos are awful for my ends and my braidouts don’t look good now.  :-(

I’d be a straight hair natural, but I work out too much for that. My roots would always be puffy. 

I’m tired of buns, I need to figure something out.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I went to the House Music Festival yesterday, and all I could think about is “thank goodness I don’t have any hair”. It was hot as hayle


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> I wonder if I should go back to texlaxing.  I had great braidouts when I was texlaxed and my ends didn’t tangle.  I spent 3 years transitioning to natural only to find that wash n gos are awful for my ends and my braidouts don’t look good now.  :-(
> 
> I’d be a straight hair natural, but I work out too much for that. My roots would always be puffy.
> 
> I’m tired of buns, I need to figure something out.


Maybe you could try some low manipulation styles like roll, tuck, and pin, or something (I was trying to think of more suggestions, but I just woke up lol)


----------



## GettingKinky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Maybe you could try some low manipulation styles like roll, tuck, and pin, or something (I was trying to think of more suggestions, but I just woke up lol)



I have lots of bun variations, but I want a go to “out” style.  I want to wear my hair down *big pout*


----------



## movingforward

Im 100% natural again.  This time permanently.  I have no idea why I permed my hair.  I think I wanted straight hair.  I should have just bought a weave.

Oh well!  

Back to wigging it!


----------



## LadyChe

I got 1/3 of the way through waist length braids and quit. 

Now I have all of this crochet hair but I can’t choose what texture to wear. So... I’m sitting in 8 plaits praying my hair doesn’t result in a braid out fail. Sigh


----------



## I Am So Blessed

GettingKinky said:


> I wonder if I should go back to texlaxing.  I had great braidouts when I was texlaxed and my ends didn’t tangle.  I spent 3 years transitioning to natural only to find that wash n gos are awful for my ends and my braidouts don’t look good now.  :-(
> 
> I’d be a straight hair natural, but I work out too much for that. My roots would always be puffy.
> 
> I’m tired of buns, I need to figure something out.


Texlaxing?  Ummm. 

You want hang time, right?


----------



## sunnieb

I Am So Blessed said:


> Ok this Girl has some strong language, but with all that aside I understand her.... She's talking about You Tubers. Almost made it to thread status, but....NO.



See.... this type of natural only serves to motivate me to grow my relaxed hair down to my thighs.  Thanks!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

sunnieb said:


> See.... this type of natural only serves to motivate me to grow my relaxed hair down to my thighs.  Thanks!


Lol!! Right? To each their own.


----------



## sunnieb

I Am So Blessed said:


> Lol!! Right? To each their own.



Why did she even post that click bait title???  She's happy with her natural hair, great!  Leave relaxed heads alone.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

sunnieb said:


> Why did she even post that click bait title???  She's happy with her natural hair, great!  Leave relaxed heads alone.


Who isn't posting click bait these days? She falls right in line with the era. She wants the views. I agree with some of her points, but it shouldn't have been made into a video. I had to stop watching her because she's ranting too much.
I don't like relaxers either (I hate them), but I'm not against people who choose it. I chose it once too.

Go ahead on Sunnieb...grow that thigh length relaxed hair...which is 100% possible.


----------



## GettingKinky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Texlaxing?  Ummm.
> 
> You want hang time, right?



I texlaxed for 3 years and I had great hang time. Then I transitioned to natural and ever since I can’t figure out what to do with my hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

GettingKinky said:


> I texlaxed for 3 years and I had great hang time. Then I transitioned to natural and ever since I can’t figure out what to do with my hair.


Isn't that something. Even though I would never consider relaxing again, braidouts do look nice on texlaxed hair. When I was relaxed 3 years ago Bantu knots were the bomb. There are pros and cons for natural and relaxed. If you wake up thinking about having relaxed hair for three weeks in a row lol do it. If you're hesitant in any way don't lol. That's my take on it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Speaking of relaxers, here's a *few things I do like/miss about them*:

Hang time all day

Can see hair growth at the roots


Easy hair setting; braid outs, Bantu knot outs etc.

*Here's a few things I don't like/miss:*

Harsh chemical

Have to trim ends more

Scheduled touch ups

The process of relaxing

Dealing with new growth

Turns hair a tint of brown

Loss of elasticity.

Over lapping (which is inevitable) due to relaxer run-off. No matter how coated the precious relaxed hair is.


----------



## GettingKinky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Isn't that something. Even though I would never consider relaxing again, braidouts do look nice on texlaxed hair. When I was relaxed 3 years ago Bantu knots were the bomb. There are pros and cons for natural and relaxed. If you wake up thinking about having relaxed hair for three weeks in a row lol do it. If you're hesitant in any way don't lol. That's my take on it.



I’m definitely not ready to go back to relaxing, I spent 3 long years transitioning so I have to try everything before I go back to texlaxing. But I really loved my braidouts.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was just thinking, in the 10-ish years I was previously natural I don’t think I’ve ever done a wash and style (cause I can’t exactly just go) even once lol


----------



## Daina

GettingKinky said:


> I’m definitely not ready to go back to relaxing, I spent 3 long years transitioning so I have to try everything before I go back to texlaxing. But I really loved my braidouts.



@GettingKinky, maybe try twistouts instead? When I was transitioning from heat damage braidouts were my go to style along with buns and helped to break up the monotony of buns. I had a Komaza analysis and they suggested I stop doing braidouts and that twistouts would better mimic my natural curl pattern. Once my hair was fully recovered and all natural again with no heat damage their advice could not be more true...braidouts now look terrible on my hair but twistouts look great go figure! I just converted a WnG bun from Friday to a twistout yesterday for church, I was expecting the worse but it came out really nice. @ElevatedEnergy just shared a great tip with me as well. I was using nothing on the ends after twisting because they curled on their own or small gray perm rods, she suggested I try larger magnetic rollers to help with stretch. My whip length hair normally shrinks to my shoulders but using that tip gave really good stretch and my twistout yesterday was almost APL.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I hate when some people say they did a big chop, when they only got a hair cut.


----------



## GettingKinky

Daina said:


> @GettingKinky, maybe try twistouts instead? When I was transitioning from heat damage braidouts were my go to style along with buns and helped to break up the monotony of buns. I had a Komaza analysis and they suggested I stop doing braidouts and that twistouts would better mimic my natural curl pattern. Once my hair was fully recovered and all natural again with no heat damage their advice could not be more true...braidouts now look terrible on my hair but twistouts look great go figure! I just converted a WnG bun from Friday to a twistout yesterday for church, I was expecting the worse but it came out really nice. @ElevatedEnergy just shared a great tip with me as well. I was using nothing on the ends after twisting because they curled on their own or small gray perm rods, she suggested I try larger magnetic rollers to help with stretch. My whip length hair normally shrinks to my shoulders but using that tip gave really good stretch and my twistout yesterday was almost APL.



I may have to try that. But my problem with braid outs isn’t the curl pattern, it’s that they are so stiff and don’t have any movement. I may have to start with wet hair, but then I’ll have to buy a dryer because wet braids/twists will take forever to dry.
When I was texlaxed I could do braidouts on dry hair or damp hair and they still looked great.

I like the large roller tip. I’ll have to try it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I washed on Saturday and then moisturized with Miele avocado moisture milk and bunned. Today my hair feels dry and crunchy. My search for replacements for Darcy Botanicals products continues. So far Miele and oyin hair dew haven’t lived up to expectations.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Throwback Jam. Am I the only one who remembers This?  


Since I have to be hair related....um their hair looks nice too.


----------



## movingforward

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I hate when some people say they did a big chop, when they only got a hair cut.




LOL!!!!  So true!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

movingforward said:


> LOL!!!!  So true!


I mean this makes me irrationally angry


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I found a picture of my ‘fro from 2013. I am  officially my own length goals 

But that last sentence is bothering me because I can’t decide if that even makes sense...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Instagram showed me an interesting ad regarding a natural hair app.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Why does my hair look better to me since I've been losing weight? I feel just all-around prettier.


----------



## sunflora

Good news: My hair vitamins are working like crazy!
Bad news: The subtle wakening of a unibrow is queuing me in on this information.


----------



## Nightingale

sunflora said:


> Good news: My hair vitamins are working like crazy!
> Bad news: The subtle wakening of a unibrow is queuing me in on this information.



What vitamin are you using?


----------



## sunflora

Nightingale said:


> What vitamin are you using?



Sugar Bear Hair. This is my third month, but I also started taking Genius Beauty Hair Skin and Nails since its collagen and not biotin. Not sure which is the culprit here. *scratches mustache*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunflora said:


> Sugar Bear Hair. This is my third month, but I also started taking Genius Beauty Hair Skin and Nails since its collagen and not biotin. Not sure which is the culprit here. **scratches mustache**


----------



## ClassyJSP

Currently co washing my hair twice a week, air drying and bunning with a cute side bang. Plan on doing this for the month on June.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m going back to my routine from my pre wash n go days. Shampooing with baking soda and a final ACV rinse.  My hair was happy then and it is not happy any more.

I stopped the baking soda shampoo because I got lazy and for some reason I thought the ACV was interfering with my gel. But I just need to get back to basics. That worked for me for 3 years no reason to change now.

I just need to find replacements for my Darcy Botanicals products.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I detangled my hair mid-week in efforts to keep up with it all. I have so much hair now its crazy! I can't get away with just detangling every weekend any more. So the protocol is to detangling every Wednesday and Saturday instead of just on Saturday.  I barely had any knots.

I'm inching down to HL. Am I dreaming? I'm ecstatic.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I think Im ready to go back to my stylist from my relaxed days. I see she does silk presses now.

Im gonna give myself June and July to really take care of my ends and crown first.

I miss my straight hair. But I mostly miss having someone do my hair for me.


----------



## KhandiB

Im at the point that I hate my hair and want to cut it all off..


----------



## krissyhair

As hot as it is outside, and with all of these washngos amd dookie braids, my hair BETTER be growing this summer.


----------



## Nightingale

I reminded myself this morning that I MUST wash my hair today. As of now, I have not washed my hair. Don't think I'll do it in the next hour either.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KhandiB said:


> Im at the point that I hate my hair and want to cut it all off..


That’s what I did, although my cut was a bit more..drastic than what others do

I wasn’t intending on cutting my hair this short, but it was so much drama surrounding my big chop, I just said f it and got it shaved off. I didn’t hate my hair, I just got tired of dealing with two different textures.


----------



## LavenderMint

Usin Redken Extreme Anti-Snap under a thicker leave-in, my hair is curlier and more clumped than it had been. The length feels stronger but my ends are still weak.
 I just need a straightening to see all the ends and a cut.


----------



## KhandiB

Ive just gotten frustrated with my hair.  Its thinning, its weak, like when I do my braidouts I can feel my hair snap.

It has no style and I don't know why but its spongy and will not hold a style for nothing.

I calmed my little tail down last night and did a Keratin treatment on my hair and it already feels better.  



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That’s what I did, although my cut was a bit more..drastic than what others do
> 
> I wasn’t intending on cutting my hair this short, but it was so much drama surrounding my big chop, I just said f it and got it shaved off. I didn’t hate my hair, I just got tired of dealing with two different textures.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I think my kale shakes are making my hair grow faster  I will do a length check at the end of June to see.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KhandiB said:


> Ive just gotten frustrated with my hair.  Its thinning, its weak, like when I do my braidouts I can feel my hair snap.
> 
> It has no style and I don't know why but its spongy and will not hold a style for nothing.
> 
> I calmed my little tail down last night and did a Keratin treatment on my hair and it already feels better.


I’m glad you’re feeling better about your hair.


----------



## imaginary

I think sometime this year I may do a diy bkt. I know I don't want permanently straight hair, but I do want looser curls. I dunno, I'm all over the place. Maybe I'll start with that texture manageability treatment first to see if bkt is what I really want.


----------



## Britt

I saw two beautiful heads of natural hair yesterday while on my commute.  I really wanted to ask them both questions lol. If I see one of them again at my station I will stop her and ask her. Makes me excited for when my hair gets a little more length and out of this twa phase. Until then I'll continue to braid it up.  

I personally find shorter natural hair to be more difficult to manage over long hair. I currently have a twa but trying to comb and moisturize that thing is a pain in the butt b/c I can't easily part in quadrants to section it do the lack of length b/c it's a fro all over. I never had hair this short before, even when I bc'd the first time. With more length I was able to easily part, moisturize, etc. With the fro you just slap conditioner and product everywhere and proceed. The ends dry up quicker and it would take far more patience to take the time with each section to twist, style and apply product to moisturize.  It's easier to comb when it has more length also.  Continuing to learn these little things as I go along.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Now why cant I make myself do this style? I mean, what is holding me back? This style provides:

Protection
Part recycling
Long Gevity
Cuteness
Practicality

Can someone tell me how many parts/locs that may be used in this style?


----------



## frizzy

Chile, what is the circumference of your head?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

frizzy said:


> Chile, what is the circumference of your head?


I have no idea lol. I want to use as few parts as possible.


----------



## Colocha

I've been gone for a long time, just out in the world enjoying my hair. I've figured out how to get a neat twistout last a week without touching it and have been rocking that alternating with twists and twist buns. My next adventure will be revisiting the wash and go. I think I've finally reached a comfortable place in my hair journey, and I'm right at waist length now.


----------



## FadingDelilah

If I don't install my protective style soon I will start playing around with a twist out regimen.


----------



## LushLox

I must be crazy it's so warm right now and I'm sitting here under a hot dryer! The things we do for hair. 

My hair is feeling a lot denser which is great, I'm feeling quite positive about my hair right now. Long may it last!


----------



## whiteoleander91

I just saw a hair video and the woman was washing her hair in the shower in a white shirt and no bra  you have total control over what u put on the Internet, don’t play yourself!! My mouth dropped 

And no I ain’t linking or pming  I just needed to express my trauma somewhere LOL


----------



## sunflora

Some days my hair looks super full and healthy I just NEED to take a pic. I grab my camera and in the pic I look like a plucked chicken. I'm so mad. These mirrors tell LIES.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

The temperature dropped so quickly within 24 hours. My poor head was freezing. Good thing I bought my headscarf in my work bag. This was one time I wish had more hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunflora said:


> Some days my hair looks super full and healthy I just NEED to take a pic. I grab my camera and in the pic I look like a plucked chicken. I'm so mad. These mirrors tell LIES.


I feel the same way about my hair, minus the plucked chicken part cause I’m bald headed lol. I rub my head and my hair  feels smooth, but when I look in the mirror I see something completely different.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Straight hair tends to be my go to for formal events. Not because I like straight hair more, but because I can get a predictable result. If I have somewhere important to go, I can't take the risk of my hair not turning out right and not having time to redo it. Now that I've gotten better at styling my natural hair, I don't feel the need to straighten anymore.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This video intro is me in October when I straighten my HL hair. I'm deadass...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m ready for my hair to grow back now. I’m bored


----------



## GettingKinky

I went back to my baking soda shampoo this morning and ended with my ACV rinse. I may be imagining things, but my hair seemed easier to detangle.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I watched that intro at least ten times, LOL @I Am So Blessed 

She is so disrespectful with all that hair flipping.  Btw, she is only mbl or so. You could already look like that if you straightened your hair. Must be nice  *goes back to day dreaming about being only apl*


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Attempted to detangle a smallsection of my hair with a wide teeth comb for the first time in 3 years, and all I heard was *snap* *snap* *snap*. Never again.


----------



## spacetygrss

I have been so low maintenance lately. I love it. Wash, condition, twist.  Spray with leave-in conditioner morning and night and oil my scalp with growth oil and I’m good until the next go around. I have my stash stocked up with all of my staples (fave protein and moisturizing conditioners, Ayurvedic oils, Shea butter, etc). I’m seriously chillin’. Hopefully, my hair thanks me for leaving it alone and being consistent.


----------



## imaginary

These braids are gorgeous but heavy. Also difficult to put in a bun because they're so long and heavy. My next protective style will indeed be some crochets


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Soaring Eagle said:


> Attempted to detangle a smallsection of my hair with a wide teeth comb for the first time in 3 years, and all I heard was *snap* *snap* *snap*. Never again.


Yikes. Your hair has spoken: (in Mommie Dearest voice) No combs evahhh.

Glad you found that out quickly.


----------



## fifi134

I tried a braid out last night knowing full well it was raining all day today 

I undid the braids and pinned them up loosely. This may be my go-to style since I’m sick of the puff. I walked into work and my coworker wouldn’t stop complimenting my hair, even though it’s super plain. 

My nape is touching my shoulders now, but I don’t wanna claim sl just yet!


----------



## FadingDelilah

Can't wait till I can install my protective style. I need a break from feeling bad about my hair's length and state for a good, long while. I'm all the way through with dealing with these negative feelings, so I'm taking a detour.


----------



## waff

I bought Agave smoothing oil shampoo and conditioner from eBay. I just received them and they smell amazing. I am looking forward to try em out next wash day. I have to stop buying hair products for a while though lol I am so tempted to get living proof oil , i have been eyeing it for so long #INeedHelp the reviews in Ulta are so good though...


----------



## waff

MeaWea said:


> Usin Redken Extreme Anti-Snap under a thicker leave-in, my hair is curlier and more clumped than it had been. The length feels stronger but my ends are still weak.
> I just need a straightening to see all the ends and a cut.


I love this leave in. It gives such a silky feeling to the hair. I tried the shampoo and conditioner from the same line and they are awesome too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I realize that the last little bit of my nape grows up instead of down like the rest of my hair lol. I was wondering why it felt funny when I rubbed my head. That’s when I realized it grows up instead of down. Even this short it has its own personality


----------



## nerdography

My hair has really flourished since switching to all natural products. I didn't think that it would make that much of a difference, but my hair is really loving it. And I have found my holy grail shampoo and leave-ins. The only thing that I need now is a deep conditioner. I'm using the Shea Moisture Manuka Honey masque, but I want to try something different.

I think once I'm done with the jar that I have I'm going to try Curls blueberry mask since my hair likes the leave-ins so much.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_*Today I am 3 years post relaxer and 3 years natural. Standing at WL with 20 inches of hair growth!!!*

*I'd like to thank God, Protective Styling, Blue Magic Grease and Curl Activator for this achievement. And all the Ladies at LHCF. *_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*Now entering my 4th Year! Let the fun begin*! 



They say that on the fourth year visual length is like PA'POW!!!


Me by the time Summer ends 


.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I finally got to to order some braiding hair! Can't wait to install my chunky twists or faux locs and protective style for the rest of the year! I'm going to do so many styles with them that I can't do with my own hair right now in its short state. And hopefully I'll be apl or nearly apl by 2019  Why didn't I think to start wearing protective styles sooner?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@MWilson569


----------



## MWilson569

I Am So Blessed said:


> @MWilson569


Thank you darling


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I successfully had my hair in the same style for 4 days. Tied it up at night and in the morning I sprayed African braid spray and went on my way. A stranger called me fancy today haha. With my twisted updo, shades on and shimmer lol gloss. Little did he know that I just like having shades on to not make eye contact. I only had gloss on because my lips get dry, and I am lazy with my hair.

 Earrings add a nice touch too lol, I don't leave the house without picking through hundreds of pairs of earrings first.

Eta: I got two car honks today
.It may be because I'm less fat  9lbs down. 29 more to go.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

After i reach my goal weight I'm going to wear the biggest braid out ever!! No one has seen my hair except family and Y'all.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I watched that intro at least ten times, LOL @I Am So Blessed
> 
> She is so disrespectful with all that hair flipping.  Btw, she is only mbl or so. You could already look like that if you straightened your hair. Must be nice  *goes back to day dreaming about being only apl*


  Points made. But I didn't loose my weight yet. And I can't look like that with this heat, I want to do the fur thing too.

You have hair too! Hair grows in no time.


----------



## reeseycup

FadingDelilah said:


> Can't wait till I can install my protective style. I need a break from feeling bad about my hair's length and state for a good, long while. I'm all the way through with dealing with these negative feelings, so I'm taking a detour.


AWE, I am there with you and as a result I have been in FULL-ON PS mode until March 2019. I redo as needed, henna while in braids (YUP...ZCUZ Ize gray as ALL GET OUT! My hair is doing sooo well!!! ALL Best to you Sis!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@FadingDelilah Why do you feel so bad? You have more then 5 inches. Hair grows especially when you're not looking hence your anticipated protective style.   What's the longest your hair has been? When I had four inches of hair after BC I missed my long hair. You must be missing your once before longer hair.


----------



## sunflora

The cost of Sugar Bear Hair just went up about 10 dollars!! But the 3 month supply price has stayed the same. I know what game they're playing. I'm just not sure if I want to play along.


----------



## FadingDelilah

@reeseycup thanks for the encouragement! And good luck growing your hair also.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> @FadingDelilah Why do you feel so bad? You have more then 5 inches. Hair grows especially when you're not looking hence your anticipated protective style.   What's the longest your hair has been? When I had four inches of hair after BC I missed my long hair. You must be missing your once before longer hair.



Girlll... im just going crazy not being able to do anything with my hair. Its taken a huge toll on me... And looking at this forum and YouTube videos of long hair has only made things worse because it feels like I'm just forever waiting for my turn  The longest my hair has ever been is apl. Which isn't impressive, but it seems like paradise to me right about now 

So I decided to just love my hair's length at every stage and make the most of it by doing cute styles to boost my self esteem and obsess less over length, but I can't style my hair no matter how hard I try/plan, and I started suddenly experiencing hair loss in the back of my head that has me so down and idk the cause. It makes even my twist outs (the only style I can do) look weird. I miss my full head of hair, not this thin wreck in the back I have right now. I feel devastated and like all my work is gone. Also, like I have no options with my hair again. Lastly, my hair grows extremely slow so getting even an inch takes forever  do you see why I'm so happy to protective style? Lol. I need an emotional break (rant over!)


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

FadingDelilah said:


> Girlll... im just going crazy not being able to do anything with my hair. Its taken a huge toll on me... And looking at this forum and YouTube videos of long hair has only made things worse because it feels like I'm just forever waiting for my turn  The longest my hair has ever been is apl. Which isn't impressive, but it seems like paradise to me right about now
> 
> So I decided to just love my hair's length at every stage and make the most of it by doing cute styles to boost my self esteem and obsess less over length, but I can't style my hair no matter how hard I try/plan, and I started suddenly experiencing hair loss in the back of my head that has me so down and idk the cause. It makes even my twist outs (the only style I can do) look weird. I miss my full head of hair, not this thin wreck in the back I have right now. I feel devastated and like all my work is gone. Also, like I have no options with my hair again. Lastly, my hair grows extremely slow so getting even an inch takes forever  do you see why I'm so happy to protective style? Lol. I need an emotional break (rant over!)


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@FadingDelilah have you been to the doctor? Maybe it’s an internal issue.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I went to Whole Foods (where I made a whole fool of myself but that’s another story) and the first thing my mom said to me when I came back with my bag was “please tell me you didn’t buy anymore hair products” and she had the “Mom” face on and everything


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Just wait until my packages start coming in 

I think I’ll be good for a while.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Girlll... im just going crazy not being able to do anything with my hair. Its taken a huge toll on me... And looking at this forum and YouTube videos of long hair has only made things worse because it feels like I'm just forever waiting for my turn  The longest my hair has ever been is apl. Which isn't impressive, but it seems like paradise to me right about now
> 
> So I decided to just love my hair's length at every stage and make the most of it by doing cute styles to boost my self esteem and obsess less over length, but I can't style my hair no matter how hard I try/plan, and I started suddenly experiencing hair loss in the back of my head that has me so down and idk the cause. It makes even my twist outs (the only style I can do) look weird. I miss my full head of hair, not this thin wreck in the back I have right now. I feel devastated and like all my work is gone. Also, like I have no options with my hair again. Lastly, my hair grows extremely slow so getting even an inch takes forever  do you see why I'm so happy to protective style? Lol. I need an emotional break (rant over!)


Oh my God. This is a situation. This also sounds like me on the edge of my bed 3 years ago on 6/5/15. When I was thinning and had bald spots with see through hair and tragic ends. Well I told God what He said in his word about every hair on our head being numbered an'all. And I asked him to restore all the missing ones. Look at me now, slaying it. All Thanks to the Lord that cares so much even though I'ma /was a filthy mouthed sinner umoung other stuff, but i digress....He is so good. Jesus forever!!

So take your lil self in a corner somewhere and pray then come back with a testimony! I have one! Oh, did I ever tell you that my hair has been ripped out TWICE! Both times by hood rats. Hence why I don't where my hair out. Look at my hair now. Longer than most weave HALLA!!



Eta. Faith is what's needed here.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> Oh my God. This is a situation. This also sounds like me on the edge of my bed 3 years ago on 6/5/15. When I was thinning and had bald spots with see through hair and tragic ends. Well I told God what He said in his word about every hair on our head being numbered an'all. And I asked him to restore all the missing ones. Look at me now, slaying it. All Thanks to the Lord that cares so much even though I'ma /was a filthy mouthed sinner umoung other stuff, but i digress....He is so good. Jesus forever!!
> 
> So take your lil self in a corner somewhere and pray then come back with a testimony! I have one! Oh, did I ever tell you that my hair has been ripped out TWICE! Both times by hood rats. Hence why I don't where my hair out. Look at my hair now. Longer than most weave HALLA!!
> 
> 
> 
> Eta. Faith is what's needed here.



You are so right. Thank you lots


----------



## FadingDelilah

@ItsMeLilLucky thank you and I'm going to get bloodwork done soon. It fell out after I got depression so I think its just stress-related but I will go get a check up just to be sure it isn't my thyroid or anything. Btw, I want to see you with long hair in here one day Ms. Big Chop.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> You are so right. Thank you lots


I wasn't trying to be "right", but the truth is Faith gives God the glory when that thing you've hoped for happens. So if I were you I'd get real excited for what's going to happen. Don't...
*doubt*
_noun_

1.
a feeling of uncertainty or lack of conviction.
Ok ok I'm done. I get hyped because it's Trueeee I've seen it!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

FadingDelilah said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky thank you and I'm going to get bloodwork done soon. It fell out after I got depression so I think its just stress-related but I will go get a check up just to be sure it isn't my thyroid or anything. Btw, I want to see you with long hair in here one day Ms. Big Chop.


Yes Miss! *salutes*! I’m gonna do my best not to chop my hair off again lmao. I want us to swing our hair together.


----------



## reeseycup

FadingDelilah said:


> @reeseycup thanks for the encouragement! And good luck growing your hair also.


Thx Babe!!! On another note, can someone/anyone HELP ME with uploading pics!!! I am progressing so well and woul LA LA LOVE to share pics as my last hair cut was buzzed low to rid my hair of purple hair (so pretty much DANG NEAR skinhead) in mid-Dec 2017. ALL help is MUCH appreciated!!! Thx in advance!!!


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> I wasn't trying to be "right", but the truth is Faith gives God the glory when that thing you've hoped for happens. So if I were you I'd get real excited for what's going to happen. Don't...
> *doubt*
> _noun_
> 
> 1.
> a feeling of uncertainty or lack of conviction.
> Ok ok I'm done. I get hyped because it's Trueeee I've seen it!



Girl you was right, just accept that  not one thing you said was a lie about faith so you were right!!! And I know too. If you believe you _will _receive. I'm feeling much better 

@ItsMeLilLucky one day we will definitely!!!  I'll be watching you and your scissors cause I am NEVER big chopping again.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

reeseycup said:


> Thx Babe!!! On another note, can someone/anyone HELP ME with uploading pics!!! I am progressing so well and woul LA LA LOVE to share pics as my last hair cut was buzzed low to rid my hair of purple hair (so pretty much DANG NEAR skinhead) in mid-Dec 2017. ALL help is MUCH appreciated!!! Thx in advance!!!


Img Flip . Com (no spaces)


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Im finally going to wear my hair out...psyche I just bought a large afro puff phony tail drawstring! I ain't messing up MY ends! I'm protective styling without looking like I am. I will post pics when I wear it.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Me after doing a little portion of my head 















The true battle begins now. #help


----------



## RossBoss

I Am So Blessed said:


> After i reach my goal weight I'm going to wear the biggest braid out ever!! No one has seen my hair except family and Y'all.



I LOVE your posts, LOL.


----------



## RossBoss

My hair growth is coming along nicely. My hair is finally at a length where I can use thick conditioner, grease, gel and activator to lay it down so that it does not shrink up that bad. I can't wait to see where my hair is come New Year's Eve because I have a very big and important party to attend and I want to look my best. That's 6 months from now so that's plenty of time to baby my hair and achieve significant growth.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I told one of the guys at work I was growing my hair back and he was like “why?” I said “because I’m bored”


----------



## Platinum

I went to a Male Revue last night and one of the dancers pulled my hair. That's the second time that has happened, another dancer did that last month as well.  I wasn't even upset about it. 

On another note, I've been working out and drinking plant based protein shakes. My hair is growing faster and stronger.


----------



## alex114

Now that I’ve found a natural hair salon in Harlem that has actually been helping me retain length and practice healthy natural hair habits (and I’m pregnant), I’ve gotten so lazy with doing my hair 

But on top of that, I’m in the UK for the next 2 months for work, and now the equation is lazy+no staple salon in UK (yet)=imminent disaster. My hair is in cornrows, and I know it’s not good, but I’m coinsidering leaving this set in for a total of 3 months, and then booking an appointment at the salon for like the day before my birthday (I get back from the UK 2 days before my birthday.)

Today, I started doing something that I haven’t done for maybe years. I started moisturising and then baggying my hair, since I honestly can’t be bothered to do much more than that myself.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My afro puff (LOL) arrives in the mail today. Why does that statement sound so funny!?

 Yes I bought an afro puff because I ain't messing up MY ends!! When I get home and open the package I'm slapping it on to take a pic!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So there's another family gathering coming up in two weeks. I WILL GET ASKED the same question from the same Auntie...."Dora is that all your hair?". This time I will say "No it's a drawstring puff." _*eyes stare with disappointment or secret relief_*


I could just say "yes" anyway ....why break tradition?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Ah


alex114 said:


> Now that I’ve found a natural hair salon in Harlem that has actually been helping me retain length and practice healthy natural hair habits (and I’m pregnant), I’ve gotten so lazy with doing my hair
> 
> But on top of that, I’m in the UK for the next 2 months for work, and now the equation is lazy+no staple salon in UK (yet)=imminent disaster. My hair is in cornrows, and I know it’s not good, but I’m coinsidering leaving this set in for a total of 3 months, and then booking an appointment at the salon for like the day before my birthday (I get back from the UK 2 days before my birthday.)
> 
> Today, I started doing something that I haven’t done for maybe years. I started moisturising and then baggying my hair, since I honestly can’t be bothered to do much more than that myself.


Aha The good-ole baggy method.  It works! Congratulations on the Baby!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_Now this is how you wear an afro without having to expose your ends!!_   Gorgeous!





At Any Length!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don’t understand this sorcery of natural women (some are type 4s) getting their hair to lay down for a ponytail or bun piece.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I don’t understand this sorcery of natural women (some are type 4s) getting their hair to lay down for a ponytail or bun piece.


Its the formula of the gel + scarf + time = flat??


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Its the formula of the gel + scarf + time = flat??


I could never get past the gel part. My hair wanted no parts of it

I had to use ungodly amounts of gel, brushing it made it frizz terribly and it would barely lay down.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I could never get past the gel part. My hair wanted no parts of it
> 
> I had to use ungodly amounts of gel, brushing it made it frizz terribly and it would barely lay down.


Mine's don't lay flat either. Like you I would have to use too much gel! My edge coils are 4c or smaller.


----------



## alex114

I Am So Blessed said:


> Ah
> 
> Aha The good-ole baggy method.  It works! Congratulations on the Baby!



Thank you so much! My next step is to figure out what to do with my scalp. I’m fine with washing in braids, but I left my shampoo brush in the states, and that’s essential for getting my scalp clean in cornrows.  I might have to bite the bullet and start looking for a natural hair salon here in the UK.

 (I’m not doing a African braiding salon. Never again, nowhere on the globe. Idk why but whenever they blow dry my hair to braid, it feels absolutely PARCHED, while at my natural hair salon, their blow drying technique had my hair looking like it was just flat ironed, and full of moisture.)


----------



## Kindheart

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I could never get past the gel part. My hair wanted no parts of it
> 
> I had to use ungodly amounts of gel, brushing it made it frizz terribly and it would barely lay down.


I feel you girl ,gel is a no go for me  ,it just makes my hair crunchy and frizzy and if mixed with oils i will get these little flyaways everywhere


----------



## Sally.

Kindheart said:


> I feel you girl ,gel is a no go for me  ,it just makes my hair crunchy and frizzy and if mixed with oils i will get these little flyaways everywhere


so what do you use? my hair is the exact same way with gels. 5 minutes after applying it looks dry and has no luster and then i have a whole bunch of short hairs that end up sticking out that makes my hair look not so neat. ugh!! 

i wish there was a way to change 4a hair textures like how kim kardashian those are getting butt and lip injections.


----------



## Sally.

nerdography said:


> My hair has really flourished since switching to all natural products. I didn't think that it would make that much of a difference, but my hair is really loving it. And I have found my holy grail shampoo and leave-ins. The only thing that I need now is a deep conditioner. I'm using the Shea Moisture Manuka Honey masque, but I want to try something different.
> 
> I think once I'm done with the jar that I have I'm going to try Curls blueberry mask since my hair likes the leave-ins so much.


can you list your favorite products? i'm slowly switching to an all-natural/mostly ayurvedic regimen and i have noticed the change in my hair from only 3 washes despite trying for years to find holy grail chemical-laden products that get my hair right. i have fallen in love with cassia, henna, and oil. and i just recently discovered a holy grail deep conditioner with the Kindred Butters DCs. i'm interested in trying more natural products.


----------



## nerdography

Sally. said:


> can you list your favorite products? i'm slowly switching to an all-natural/mostly ayurvedic regimen and i have noticed the change in my hair from only 3 washes despite trying for years to find holy grail chemical-laden products that get my hair right. i have fallen in love with cassia, henna, and oil. and i just recently discovered a holy grail deep conditioner with the Kindred Butters DCs. i'm interested in trying more natural products.



I'm still buying pre-made item since I don't have the time to make my products, but I'm actively avoiding products with sulfates, parabens, silicone, mineral oil, and petroleum. While they aren't 100% natural (dyes, fragrance) they are a lot better than what I was using before and my hair is responding and flourishing.

Shampoo: The Mane Choice Pink Lemonade & Coconut
Condition: Shea Moisture Manuka Honey
Leave Ins: Curls Blueberry Bliss Leave In, Curls Blueberry Bliss Hair Milk, Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave-In
Stylers: Eden Bodyworks Natural Curl Defining Creme
Oils: Shea Moisture Argan Oil, Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Treatment


----------



## GGsKin

I straightened my hair today for the first time in 4 years.


----------



## silverlotus

I’m sorry but APB’s Etsy store is not user friendly. First of all, half of the products don’t have descriptions of what they do, and lots of those conditioners seem like the same formula, different scents. Secondly, she says she offers all her products unscented, but there’s not a drop down option for that in her mile long list of fragrances. Then she d/ced the one body product from her I really liked. I don’t feel like pming back & forth with her on Etsy for something that should be simple. Is her Keratin treatment really that great? I’m tempted to take my $ to Jakeala’s shop where none of this is an issue. She has a keratin tx too.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

silverlotus said:


> I’m sorry but APB’s Etsy store is not user friendly. First of all, half of the products don’t have descriptions of what they do, and lots of those conditioners seem like the same formula, different scents. Secondly, she says she offers all her products unscented, but there’s not a drop down option for that in her mile long list of fragrances. Then she d/ced the one body product from her I really liked. I don’t feel like pming back & forth with her on Etsy for something that should be simple. Is her Keratin treatment really that great? I’m tempted to take my $ to Jakeala’s shop where none of this is an issue. She has a keratin tx too.



Both vendors have been so responsive and have their plusses and minuses. APB might edit her menus if you let her know it would help customers.

Just a heads up: Currently it may take a month or more for your Jakeala order to arrive.

Hattache caries quite a few but not all of her products, so that's an option.

https://www.hattache.com/search?q=Jakeala&submit=Search


----------



## silverlotus

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Both vendors have been so responsive and have their plusses and minuses. APB might edit her menus if you let her know it would help customers.
> 
> Just a heads up: Currently it may take a month or more for your Jakeala order to arrive.
> 
> Hattache caries quite a few but not all of her products, so that's an option.
> 
> https://www.hattache.com/search?q=Jakeala&submit=Search



I pmed her about it already and she was like just leave a note in the order, so I don’t think she cares to fix the menu. And last time I left a note and she didn’t take it into account which wasn’t a big deal to me at the time b/c it was a small request. But then after I got the order, I had emailed her about being allergic to some of her fragrances and she said she’d remake and send me unscented ones and she never did.

Plus when I inquired about what her lightest fragrance was, she was unhelpful. She said vanilla but that scent is actually quite heavy. The peach hibiscus is actually lighter than the vanilla but she didn’t even suggest it to me. I found it very weird that she’s not familiar with her own scents. She’s responsive as far as answering quickly, but I think she promises more than what she can deliver and is a little rude.

I’ve ordered from Jakeala before & don’t mind the wait. IF I order again from APB, it will be during the sale so I’ll have to wait a while regardless. But I don’t want to put a note in the order for unscented & then end up with scented products because I’ll be pissed.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

silverlotus said:


> I pmed her about it already and she was like just leave a note in the order, so I don’t think she cares to fix the menu. And last time I left a note and she didn’t take it into account which wasn’t a big deal to me at the time b/c it was a small request. But then after I got the order, I had emailed her about being allergic to some of her fragrances and she said she’d remake and send me unscented ones and she never did.
> 
> Plus when I inquired about what her lightest fragrance was, she was unhelpful. She said vanilla but that scent is actually quite heavy. The peach hibiscus is actually lighter than the vanilla but she didn’t even suggest it to me. I found it very weird that she’s not familiar with her own scents. She’s responsive as far as answering quickly, but I think she promises more than what she can deliver and is a little rude.
> 
> I’ve ordered from Jakeala before & don’t mind the wait. IF I order again from APB, it will be during the sale so I’ll have to wait a while regardless. But I don’t want to put a note in the order for unscented & then end up with scented products because I’ll be pissed.



Oh. 

Well, er, um, yeah: That makes sense, especially if you don't mind the super long wait for your items.  

A while back I noticed all the shipping fees I was racking up, so I decided to severely limit the number of online vendors I used. I settled upon Jakeala as my main one because her whipped ayurvedic Shea butter in the peach scent is , and she scents it at whatever percentage strength you request.

Every now and then I try a new vendor here or there, but sticking mainly with just one vendor and ordering from her during sales has saved me lots.

I might purchase a DC or 2 from Kindred Butters. I really hope they perform on my hair as amazingly as they do on so many others' here at LHCF. I'm tired of wasting money on meh DCs.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I modified the Denman brush, per Naptural85's and others' advice, by removing every other row of teeth. Supposedly this makes it less damaging. I don't know if that was the reason that the remaining teeth wouldn't stay "standing up," but as I used it, one row of teeth started rotating and laying down due to my pulling it through my hair.
> 
> Also, it didn't glide through my hair like my Wet Brush does. So I ended up kinda using a picking motion with it to get through the bottom of the section, then moving up and using the picking motion again, etc.
> 
> I had a LOT of very, very slippery product in my hair. This mattered not.
> 
> It all just SEEMED to put a lot of tension on my hair, especially my ends.
> 
> Yeah. Not gerner be able to do it. No, nuhn uhn, not at this juncture.



I revise my stance on the Denman brush. My new stylist said I should use it. I watched a lot of YouTube videos, then purchased the black Denman D4.

I use it vertically and horizontally as is (not modified). I get very little hair in the brush. I was able to detangle my whole head of hair VERY quickly in the shower using Jane Carter Solutions Untangle Me Weightless Leave-in.


----------



## silverlotus

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well, er, um, yeah: That makes sense, especially if you don't mind the super long wait for your items.
> 
> A while back I noticed all the shipping fees I was racking up, so I decided to severely limit the number of online vendors I used. I settled upon Jakeala as my main one because her whipped ayurvedic Shea butter in the peach scent is , and she scents it at whatever percentage strength you request.
> 
> Every now and then I try a new vendor here or there, but sticking mainly with just one vendor and ordering from her during sales has saved me lots.
> 
> I might purchase a DC or 2 from Kindred Butters. I really hope they perform on my hair as amazingly as they do on so many others' here at LHCF. I'm tired of wasting money on meh DCs.



I have not tried the peach scent, but I love the bergamot grapefruit. And whatever she puts in that green tea conditioner smells divine. I also like that she sends samples. Does she have a LHCF code? I forgot. 

KB didn’t work for my hair but I lean lo-po. The conditioners are whipped, but they’re still comprised of thicker butters. Her pumpkin one and the honey one are both misses for me. I have the Sheayurveda but am yet to try. I will say though, you get big 16oz jars for the price, so if the d/cs end up working out for you, it’s more cost effective than these vendors who sell 8oz for $15+. APB is selling her Ultra Conditioning Soufflé @ $19 for 8oz........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@silverlotus
I would do a "Custom Request" there is an option for that and request _"Unscented"_ also with the Custom Request Option you can get the discontinued product as well. (Most of the time).

I do that a lot of times with Multiple ETSY Vendors (NG, APB, Jakeala (and others) if there is something I want that isn't listed/discontinued or if I don't want a certain ingredient in there.

This usually works for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

silverlotus said:


> *Does she have a LHCF code? I forgot. *


@silverlotus
Who?


----------



## silverlotus

IDareT'sHair said:


> @silverlotus
> I would do a "Custom Request" there is an option for that and request _"Unscented"_ also with the Custom Request Option you can get the discontinued product as well. (Most of the time).
> 
> I do that a lot of times with Multiple ETSY Vendors (NG, APB, Jakeala (and others) if there is something I want that isn't listed/discontinued or if I don't want a certain ingredient in there.
> 
> This usually works for me.



 Thank you! I forgot about custom request. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @silverlotus
> Who?



Jakeala.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

silverlotus said:


> *Jakeala.*


@silverlotus
LHCF25?


----------



## silverlotus

IDareT'sHair said:


> @silverlotus
> LHCF20 or 25?



Thanks! I had tried LHCF20, but it’s LHCF25.


----------



## alex114

I ordered this stuff, Auntie Jackie's Growth Oil, off of Amazon to finish off my LOC combo (L is my long time HG spritz Oyin Handmade Juices and Berries, and C is either As I Am Double Butter Cream (shea butter+ cocoa butter w/ amla and coconut) or whipped shea butter. It's pretty light, but doesn't leave my hair feeling dry and coated/doesn't irritate my scalp, which are all great signs.

I think I've settled on baggying for a few hours every other day, so that I'm not going overboard with moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

silverlotus said:


> Thanks! I had tried LHCF20, *but it’s LHCF25.*


@silverlotus
Glad it worked Sis. 

NG must be LHCF20 then.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

IDareT'sHair said:


> @silverlotus
> Glad it worked Sis.
> 
> NG must be LHCF20 then.


LHCF20 is the same for APB as well.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My ultimate protective styles: roll, tuck & pins.  For three years straight now. Do i get bored of them?... every now and then YES! Here's another day's do.

Remember I was telling y'all about my phony afro puff? Well I received it in the mail and it's big and beautiful... I've yet to wear it, but when I do I'll take a picture.  My hair just thrives with just rolling and pinning.  It doesn't like to be "done" or parted. It likes to sit there clumped together.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> My ultimate protective styles: roll, tuck & pins.  For three years straight now. Do i get bored of them?... every now and then YES! Here's another day's do.
> 
> Remember I was telling y'all about my phony afro puff? Well I received it in the mail and it's big and beautiful... I've yet to wear it, but when I do I'll take a picture.  My hair just thrives with just rolling and pinning.  It doesn't like to be "done" or parted. It likes to sit there clumped together.


It’s so luscioussss


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It’s so luscioussss



Thank you!! I have come to the conclusion that THIS will always be my "style" for the rest of my life. Even when I am 40, 50 or 60. I will always have a roll, tuck & pin of some sort going on. I can picture me now with the silver/gray up do LOL. I just cannot break out of this kind of protective styling.

.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Who else does roll, tuck and pin ALL THE TIME? Am I the only one? I don't see anyone around me doing this. Only on the internet I see these kinds of styles.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Me when I look in the mirror after detangling my whole head. Same volume and shrinkage.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Me before detangling while getting my tools ready.


----------



## Coilystep

I Am So Blessed said:


> My ultimate protective styles: roll, tuck & pins.  For three years straight now. Do i get bored of them?... every now and then YES! Here's another day's do.
> 
> Remember I was telling y'all about my phony afro puff? Well I received it in the mail and it's big and beautiful... I've yet to wear it, but when I do I'll take a picture.  My hair just thrives with just rolling and pinning.  It doesn't like to be "done" or parted. It likes to sit there clumped together.


I don't know how to do these. I think they are so pretty though. I've watched a few videos but I've never tried it.  Do you have and suggested video tutorials that you could post links of?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Coilystep said:


> I don't know how to do these. I think they are so pretty though. I've watched a few videos but I've never tried it.  Do you have and suggested video tutorials that you could post links of?


Thank you! Once I find a video I will post it for you. I can tell you what I do though.
I twist my hair in chunky twists and pin them with bobby pins this way or that way which ever suits my need. I take another twist or section of hair and do the same. These styles are like snowflakes they never look the same way twice. If a section of hair is sticking too far out ill take a pin and tuck the hair.  Or I'll roll a section and pin. You can't mess up. It will always looks decent trust me. I always get asked how I acheived a certain style as if it took a long time, but it takes me 3 minutes tops to do. If you know how to twist, roll and use bobby pins it's cake.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@Coilystep I will post more. That's the word! "Freestyle"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

There are a lot of roll, tuck & pins on the internet, but in person I rarely see ladies doing this. I get tons of compliments! A man wanted my number today after he complimented my hair for two whole minutes. He was tall and dark oooh La La. But I don't know how to date anymore .  I still gave him the number.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

By the time I get married (Lord willing) I will have butt length hair or longer for sure. Next year my hair will be tail bone length guaranteed. On my wedding i will have one big fancy ROLL AND TUCK LOL. That I will do myself!! Top it with a vale boom done.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> By the time I get married (Lord willing) I will have butt length hair or longer for sure. Next year my hair will be tail bone length guaranteed. On my wedding i will have one big fancy ROLL AND TUCK LOL. That I will do myself!! Top it with a vale boom done.



You should at least let it out for the wedding day


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> You should at least let it out for the wedding day


True true...See, I was thinking about saving that for the wedding NIGHT ....when the rest of me is revealed. My ideas are subject to change though.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@FadingDelilah this is another good wedding style. I think it's blow dried. I could do this one.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> True true...See, I was thinking about saving that for the wedding NIGHT ....when the rest of me is revealed. My ideas are subject to change though.



Ohhhh okay!! I see you thats a tough call. There are a lot of beautiful wedding updos. Updos look elegant and help the dress shine. I will probably wear one on my wedding day too. I always dreamed of doing a jumbo flexi rod set so I could pin it up into a beautiful low chignon with curly tendrils falling out, embedded with lots of crystals to go with my dress.  And if my head doesn't feel heavy from all the hair and jewelry my neck is carrying, than the wedding is rescheduled.  Lol.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Its nice after a long stressful day to just put on some rain sounds audio and read through the board. Now if only I had an entire marshmallow iced chocolate Entenmann's cake, a family sized bag of Red  Hot chips, three supreme tacos and a large 2 L sprite next to me right now, this would be even more perfect.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Ohhhh okay!! I see you thats a tough call. There are a lot of beautiful wedding updos. Updos look elegant and help the dress shine. I will probably wear one on my wedding day too. I always dreamed of doing a jumbo flexi rod set so I could pin it up into a beautiful low chignon with curly tendrils falling out, embedded with lots of crystals to go with my dress.  And if my head doesn't feel heavy from all the hair and jewelry my neck is carrying, than the wedding is rescheduled.  Lol.


I love your ideas. I can see this.  It better look like "Coming To America" with all the fixings LOL.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So why did I spend over ten minutes combing out a Barbie Doll' s hair today!? LOL!

My niece  and I were playing and I ended up giving the Barbie a corn row. This doll has a full head of hair. I even curled one of her dolls hair with hot water.....i care even about doll hair . My niece is 7 now so I like to show her how you can glam up Barbie for the night out.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So yesterday my hair style was ugly and hurting my head because I placed the bobby pins while rushing out the door. So i knew I had to fix it once I got to work.  I threw some extra bobby pins in my pocket and ran out the door. At work I wenwwwt to the bathroom and took the pins out to start over. I was shocked when my hair fell.

 It FELL all over my shoulders and upper back. It was gorgeous! And heavy.  I usually don't to just stop to look at it. It's always up or tied down with a scarf except on detangling days and even then I hurry up and put it in twists followed by a scarf (I Protect Style 1,000 % of the time). I hurried up and threw 5-6 pins in and I was back to my boring self again .

This is the healthiest my hair has been my entire life so far. It's 80% healthier than when I first joined in 2009. I can't believe this is really my hair! It's thick, shiny, long, and really black. And it's even. Hardly have SSK due to me using grease. It's hair I'd see in my dreams, yet it's not a dream. These were all my thoughts as I stood in the bathroom at work. And the kicker is THAT THERE'S MORE TO COME! By Christmas it's gonna be . I pray that the Lord let's me keep it all my life.

I could have had this hair in junior high!! How come nobody told me about this?! All us lil black girls in my school had no hair. Nobody knew about our hair, that it could actually grow! I remeber in high school one white girl said to me "Y'alls hair don't be growing" (I can still hear her voice saying that line). I was like  while secretly thinking "she's right". Yall dont even understand how much i coveted long hair back then. Now the secret' s out as of  2007/2008!!!!! Long time coming. Long time coming!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

<--had coffee before bed....
So once on one of my late night feastings I goes to get my usual 3 cookies & cream Hershey bars  at the corner CVS. There were two black women cashiers one whom I always spoke with on late night snack grabs. This particular night she was EXCITED and said to me "Look! look at her hair!!" While spinning the other black girl around so that I could see her long MLB hair. I was tickled and got excited for her and with her. It was great standing there with them excited about long black hair. It was awesome.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

It buged me the other day while getting my things together for a detangling session and I could not find my thumb tack. I love using a thumb tack to get knots out. So I took one from work today right off the cork board in the corridore's and dropped it in my purse on the way out.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Y'all know what ticks me off? Is when you Google "clown hair" afros come up. They're colorful rainbow afros, but they're AFROS JUST THE SAME!   

This has been Random Thoughts. 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## nerdography

This morning I was watching a YT video on how Indian women care for their hair. Apparently, they wash their hair with Shikakai powder. I've been wanting to try some ayurvedic hair care after seeing how CurlyProverbz hair has flourished doing that.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Taraji P Henson from straight to curly. PRETTY! But I could take or leave the sideburns.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My drawstring Afro puff today. I took the inside combs out first.


----------



## DeepBluSea

Purchased some kaleidoscope drops - I have crochet Senegalese twists in- we will see if they work


----------



## Daina

I Am So Blessed said:


> My drawstring Afro puff today. I took the inside combs out first.



That looks super cute and really blends nicely with your hair!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Daina said:


> That looks super cute and really blends nicely with your hair!


Thank you! My hair was a mess under it though haha. I had about ten twists that I gathered up in a bun UNDETANGLED! Who knew? It's amazing what can happen with some gel and a scarf LOL.

When I snatched that puff off I was like...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Y'all dis instrumental da bomb....or maybe its just me 

Off topic hahahaaa...


This one is too....

Dance for ya man tonight though.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Ok it's confirmed I need a lil help cuz I'm now dancing bare fee in the kitchen in my detangled  afro to...

And it's loud on this Saturday night in Jersey.


Eta: Again


----------



## RossBoss

I've decided that I will trim only once per year. I'm a daily washer, now that it's hot I'm washing my hair twice per day using a very gentle shampoo bar, and I keep conditioner, pomade, gel and activator in my hair so my hair is always moisturized so I don't foresee me getting too many split ends. I'm just afraid of straightening my hair to do it because I don't want to chance messing up my curl pattern. I am going to see if wet setting my hair then combing it out will allow me to see the split ends....I think it will.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

RossBoss said:


> I've decided that I will trim only once per year. I'm a daily washer, now that it's hot I'm washing my hair twice per day using a very gentle shampoo bar, and I keep conditioner, pomade, gel and activator in my hair so my hair is always moisturized so I don't foresee me getting too many split ends. I'm just afraid of straightening my hair to do it because I don't want to chance messing up my curl pattern. I am going to see if wet setting my hair then combing it out will allow me to see the split ends....I think it will.


So...Im up at 3am. I'm grooving.  And I found a goodazz stretcheting video for you.

Nighty Night...


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m looking for a really liquidy leave-in conditioner.  Oyin hair dew and Miele avocado hair milk are both thicker than what I want. Any suggestions?


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

GettingKinky said:


> I’m looking for a really liquidy leave-in conditioner.  Oyin hair dew and Miele avocado hair milk are both thicker than what I want. Any suggestions?



Karen's Body Beautiful Sweet Ambrosia Leave In Conditioner

As I Am leave in conditioner


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> I’m looking for a really liquidy leave-in conditioner.  Oyin hair dew and Miele avocado hair milk are both thicker than what I want. Any suggestions?


Curls blueberry leave in feels kinda light to me.


----------



## RossBoss

I Am So Blessed said:


> So...Im up at 3am. I'm grooving.  And I found a goodazz stretcheting video for you.
> 
> Nighty Night...



Thanks! Favoriting this video. I won't be doing any rollersets until Fall so I will try both methods to see which is best for trimming.


----------



## GettingKinky

Ive been using KCCC to slick down my buns and the results have only been so so. Today I used wetline extreme and it works so well and is way cheaper. I didn’t even have to tie it down with a scarf. Win-win.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Ok I have been over my hair going on 2 years now.  I am now just going with clip ins. After several sewins. braids, ect.  Anyone eles?  I am taking care of my hair. But styling it, no thank you


----------



## Kindheart

GettingKinky said:


> I’m looking for a really liquidy leave-in conditioner.  Oyin hair dew and Miele avocado hair milk are both thicker than what I want. Any suggestions?


Alikay Natural lemongrass leave in
Jamaican Lime coconut
Soultanicals Aqua mane
Mielle sweet peony leave in
Creme on Nature Argan
Lottabody coconut Shea spray leave in
Mizani true textures
They re all spray liquid leave ins and all excellent

The AsIAm leave in suggested above it’s  not Liquidy , definitely creamy


----------



## GettingKinky

Ive been using KCCC to slick down my buns and the results have only been so so. Today I used wetline extreme and it works so well and I didn’t have to tie it down with a scarf. Win-win!


----------



## GettingKinky

Kindheart said:


> Alikay Natural lemongrass leave in
> Jamaican Lime coconut
> Soultanicals Aqua mane
> Mielle sweet peony leave in
> Creme on Nature Argan
> Lottabody coconut Shea spray leave in
> Mizani true textures
> They re all spray liquid leave ins and all excellent
> 
> The AsIAm leave in suggested above it’s  not Liquidy , definitely creamy




Thanks!


----------



## DeepBluSea

Any suggestions on a spray protein? Wearing crochet braids, trying to incorporate a bit more protein in my braid spray.

I am using SCurl, mixed with some natural oils.



Bun Mistress said:


> Ok I have been over my hair going on 2 years now.  I am now just going with clip ins. After several sewins. braids, ect.  Anyone eles?  I am taking care of my hair. But styling it, no thank you



Me, me, me! I've been in crochet braids for the last 3 months. At least you have been taking care of your hair. I have been really wishy washy and I'm paying  for it. Trying to get back on track.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

DeepBluSea said:


> Any suggestions on a spray protein? Wearing crochet braids, trying to incorporate a bit more protein in my braid spray.
> 
> I am using SCurl, mixed with some natural oils.
> 
> 
> 
> Me, me, me! I've been in crochet braids for the last 3 months. At least you have been taking care of your hair. I have been really wishy washy and I'm eating for it. Trying to get back on track.



I would suggest buying the hydrolyzed protein itself and adding it to your mix. I buy my keratin and wheat protein from MakingCosmestics.com. I add some to my conditioners.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

DeepBluSea said:


> Any suggestions on a spray protein? Wearing crochet braids, trying to incorporate a bit more protein in my braid spray.
> 
> I am using SCurl, mixed with some natural oils.
> 
> 
> 
> Me, me, me! I've been in crochet braids for the last 3 months. At least you have been taking care of your hair. I have been really wishy washy and I'm paying  for it. Trying to get back on track.


I agree with so blessed there are lots of liquid proteins that you can try. I love colorful neutral protein filler which has a few different types of hydrolyzed proteins in it but if you don't feel like mixing I hear raves about aphogee's keratin and green tea leave in spray.


----------



## RossBoss

GettingKinky said:


> I’m looking for a really liquidy leave-in conditioner.  Oyin hair dew and Miele avocado hair milk are both thicker than what I want. Any suggestions?



I used to use Fantasia IC leave in and that is straight liquid.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

We're always being watched over..


----------



## FadingDelilah

Ya'll think blow drying my kinky marley hair will make it easier to work with??


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

FadingDelilah said:


> Ya'll think blow drying my kinky marley hair will make it easier to work with??


Blow dry a small section to see how it works.


----------



## FadingDelilah

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Blow dry a small section to see how it works.



Yeah, I figured that after posting. LOL


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Ya'll think blow drying my kinky marley hair will make it easier to work with??


Absolutely not


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I Am So Blessed said:


> We're always being watched over..
> 
> View attachment 431825


@ItsMeLilLucky @BronxJazzy Hey thanks for liking the only drawing I ever drew lol. I was drawing with my 7 year old niece using her colored pencils and this came on paper.  I had to save it. I didn't know I could kinda draw.  

Y'all should see how I styled her Barbies hair though.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky @BronxJazzy Hey thanks for liking the only drawing I ever drew lol. I was drawing with my 7 year old niece using her colored pencils and this came on paper.  I had to save it. I didn't know I could kinda draw.
> 
> Y'all should see how I styled her Barbies hair though.



OH MY GOSH!!! you can draw so good!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I forgot how much my hair likes JBCO.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> OH MY GOSH!!! you can draw so good!!!


Thank you! It's not bad and it shocked me LOL. I won't be drawing again though. It's a "one hit wonder"!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I Am So Blessed said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky @BronxJazzy Hey thanks for liking the only drawing I ever drew lol. I was drawing with my 7 year old niece using her colored pencils and this came on paper.  I had to save it. I didn't know I could kinda draw.
> 
> Y'all should see how I styled her Barbies hair though.


Wow I didn't know that was your drawing. I just assumed you found it online. I can tell you were letting out something personal when you drew it. It's such an inspiring pic. Great job!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

BronxJazzy said:


> Wow I didn't know that was your drawing. I just assumed you found it online. I can tell you were letting out something personal when you drew it. It's such an inspiring pic. Great job!!!!


@I Am So Blessed Yea, what she said


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BronxJazzy said:


> Wow I didn't know that was your drawing. I just assumed you found it online. I can tell you were letting out something personal when you drew it. It's such an inspiring pic. Great job!!!!


Thank you! You're right. I was extremely (really really down)  in the dumps actually. 

Also I have angel images saved in my memory.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@FadingDelilah Did you blow dry the hair yet? It could work. I wish Marley hair could be softer!


----------



## GGsKin

FadingDelilah said:


> Ya'll think blow drying my kinky marley hair will make it easier to work with??



I've done it before. It straightens easily so I'd keep the heat on low/med and an eye on your tension, unless you want it quite straight.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I see my straight patch is back  I always get fascinated by the fact that in a head full of curls, I literally have a straight patch of hair at my nape. I use to think that I still had relaxer on my hair, till I realized that I’ve always shaved my hair off *face palm* lmao 

I don’t really remember how it was when my hair was longer, but I do remember that it was less curly than the rest of my hair.

So, firm curls with a straight patch. Never change Sybil, never change


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@I Am So Blessed 

I get the gloomies too.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @I Am So Blessed
> 
> I get the gloomies too.


Thanks . When I get like that I don't normally express it verbally. I right away know that it's spiritual. They're just tests and trials So I will "count it all joy".  *Until someone gets in my face when I'm off gaurd and snatches the rug of humility from under me*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

See this is why we need an "off topic" random thoughts . They still won't let us have one over something that happened 10 years ago.

 For crying out loud.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> @FadingDelilah Did you blow dry the hair yet? It could work. I wish Marley hair could be softer!



No, I'm doing it today though. And I know!! The hair is so coarse I can't comb it at all without most of it coming out and it ends up too raggedy to install the protective style I wanted.  So now I want to try and make a lace wig with it. I just need one of those little crochet hooks and the cap. That would work nicely since I want to just protective style for the rest of the year and skip right to having longer hair. I want to play with some styles I can't do yet


----------



## FadingDelilah

I've had two amazing hair dreams recently. In the first one, I installed some mini twists and they hung framing my face to cbl all around. Now thats not very long but as someone whose mini twists barely touch my eyebrow, I was delighted. I was able to style them so pretty  I hope my mini twists get that long soon. I would wear those _all the time_ if mine reached shoulder length. After that, growing my hair would be a breeze. 

In the other one, I had been protective styling for a good amount of time (a few months probably) and when I took down my hair and did a chunky braidout it fell to my waist!! I was like  I couldn't have been wearing this wig for that long??? LOL. I don't know how I didn't realize I was dreaming, but I was so excited that the first thing I did was get my camera out and post length check photos on here. 

I love hair dreams


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> See this is why we need an "off topic" random thoughts . They still won't let us have one over something that happened 10 years ago.
> 
> For crying out loud.


Wait, what happened? I wasn’t as active 10 years ago. Inbox me


----------



## LonDone

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I see my straight patch is back  I always get fascinated by the fact that in a head full of curls, I literally have a straight patch of hair at my nape. I use to think that I still had relaxer on my hair, till I realized that I’ve always shaved my hair off *face palm* lmao
> 
> I don’t really remember how it was when my hair was longer, but I do remember that it was less curly than the rest of my hair.
> 
> So, firm curls with a straight patch. Never change Sybil, never change



Yass, a hair twin! Mine is definitely 1c-2a, with most of the rest 3b... but I also have tiny perfect 4b coils no more than 3mm across!


----------



## Anonymous1

Genetics play a HUGE role in this hair game.  Healthy hair practices will give you a boost but them genetics a beast


----------



## FadingDelilah

I wonder if you can use regular thin fabric instead of scar away tape for a lace wig to conceal the lace? Hmmm.


----------



## sunflora

My hair is so red, I can actually see my new growth by how black it is in comparison. I dyed my hair permanent blue black maybe three months ago. I have no idea why it wants to be this ugly reddish color anymore and at this point I just give up.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Wait, what happened? I wasn’t as active 10 years ago. Inbox me


Actually I really do not know. I think there was some kind of bullying going on.

But I think they should give us another chance. Its been ten years.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Incoming rant: apologies for how long it is.

So I’m only apart of two hair sites. Used to be three until Hairlista just ghosted us. I’m not too upset about that since none of us could get along over there anyways.

This site and The Long Hair Community are the only two sites I frequent daily.

I love my ladies over at TLHC, but darn it some of them irritate me with how blatantly careless they are about trying to understand hair texture differences. Not all of them. The majority of them are beyond understanding, and look at all textures as down right beautiful and unique. Those folks, I love talking to them. They’re down to earth.

BUT....and this is rather constant, but I’m always stumbling across someone blatantly proclaiming that certain hair practices are “damaging”. I made a comment a while back stating that I was intending on keeping my braids in for two weeks.

“That sounds damaging”. How? I boil it down to ignorance. And not the bad kind, just what it actually means to not know. Most if not all of us have hair textures that flourish when tucked away or twisted, or braided together to keep the individual strands protected. When they’re all teamed up, they’re stronger. I haven’t the slightest clue why this isn’t blatantly obvious to folks of other hair textures. All it takes is a quick google search.

Then someone mentioned how build up isn’t really a “thing”. For them probably not. Espeacially if we’re not using the same products. But for someone with silk-like, fine hair, that’s Afro textured, it’s a very real thing for me. They stated that using enough water should somehow combat buildup even when using mineral oil.

Wait...hold up, hold up....

Is your perspective that narrow? I don’t mind my hair being weighed down, espeacially if using stuff like Shea Butter or any other oil, but oils don’t moisturize. They seal. I can try to moisturize with water all I want, but if there’s a week’s worth of oil on my strands, it’s not going to let ANYTHING get through. Zip. Zero. Nada.

Then someone mentioned that if the comb or brush doesn’t flow through the hair without any resistance, there’s damage. That doesn’t mean that at all. It means some folks have hair that’s textured, coiled, kinky, or wavy enough to where the brush isn’t going to glide through in one go. That does not equal damage.

I’m just tired of folks saying down right stupid stuff.

If you don’t know, or haven’t even tried researching on customized hair practices for varying hair textures, why, on EARTH, do folks feel the need to make huge generalizations about hair and hair care, as if every last head of hair is even remotely similar to theirs?

My husband is straight up European/Irish ethnicity, and I’ve been helping him with hair since he’s decided to go it long. He’s about where  BSL would be on a woman. What did I do first? I spent roughly 2-3 years researching how to care for hair of his texture, and just plain old getting a firm understanding of it. He’s got an oily scalp, Acute SD, fine strands like mine, and pin straight hair that’s blonde. Obviously I’m not going to try the LOC/LCO method on him or suggest the Shea Retention thing we do here. His hair does great with a daily Medicated sulphate shampoo, shampooing the entire length of hair from roots to tips, a small dab of conditioner of the ends, no oils, and put up in loose braid or bun.

Same thing with him spending the entire time we’ve been together and married understanding and researching my hair and it’s texture. He’s not going to suggest I shampoo my entire head. He’s not going to state that oils or butter are too heavy for my hair. He’s not going to say that keeping braids in for a Fortnite is “damaging”, because he took the time to understand that we have completely different textures that need completely different care. On the occasion I let him detangle my hair, above all else, he understands that the comb isn’t going to glide through my hair like his does. It doesn’t mean my hair is damaged, it means I have a different hair structure than his.

Only reason I’m irritated is because I would genuinely love to see people from all ethnicities come together and understand eachother’s Hair care and how unique and beautiful it is. There’s a bunch of methods I didn’t know worked for my hair, and I never would’ve known without going and straight up asking and finding out. I have a life long friend who lives in Maryland, and my mom taught her how to properly install cornrows, and she’s texted me a few times saying that she’s retained more length with cornrows than she does with buns. She’s of Latino ethnicity, and every time she comes down to visit she’s rocking her cornrows with a little flower clip. She gets a lot of breakage at the roots, so the cornrows keep all her hair together and free from tangling up at the roots.

I’ve learned a lot of washing methods and conditioning methods from TLHC, and I combine them with all of the methods I’ve picked up from lurking here at the LHCF before I joined. You never know what might work for you.


I know there’s a lot of tension in America going on with ethnical issues, and arguing, and misunderstanding, and this and that and more of that and this, but if i can start in small places like online hair care forums, I’d love more than anything to see people coming together and all of us swinging and swooshing our long hair all over the place.

But alas....I’m still met with people who just don’t care.

I’m rather kind-hearted when discussing things like this, or things I don’t agree on, but lately I’ve just been on no chill mode. 

Rant over.


----------



## GGsKin

My roots are fighting back like


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

PlanetCybertron said:


> Incoming rant: apologies for how long it is.
> 
> So I’m only apart of two hair sites. Used to be three until Hairlista just ghosted us. I’m not too upset about that since none of us could get along over there anyways.
> 
> This site and The Long Hair Community are the only two sites I frequent daily.
> 
> I love my ladies over at TLHC, but darn it some of them irritate me with how blatantly careless they are about trying to understand hair texture differences. Not all of them. The majority of them are beyond understanding, and look at all textures as down right beautiful and unique. Those folks, I love talking to them. They’re down to earth.
> 
> BUT....and this is rather constant, but I’m always stumbling across someone blatantly proclaiming that certain hair practices are “damaging”. I made a comment a while back stating that I was intending on keeping my braids in for two weeks.
> 
> “That sounds damaging”. How? I boil it down to ignorance. And not the bad kind, just what it actually means to not know. Most if not all of us have hair textures that flourish when tucked away or twisted, or braided together to keep the individual strands protected. When they’re all teamed up, they’re stronger. I haven’t the slightest clue why this isn’t blatantly obvious to folks of other hair textures. All it takes is a quick google search.
> 
> Then someone mentioned how build up isn’t really a “thing”. For them probably not. Espeacially if we’re not using the same products. But for someone with silk-like, fine hair, that’s Afro textured, it’s a very real thing for me. They stated that using enough water should somehow combat buildup even when using mineral oil.
> 
> Wait...hold up, hold up....
> 
> Is your perspective that narrow? I don’t mind my hair being weighed down, espeacially if using stuff like Shea Butter or any other oil, but oils don’t moisturize. They seal. I can try to moisturize with water all I want, but if there’s a week’s worth of oil on my strands, it’s not going to let ANYTHING get through. Zip. Zero. Nada.
> 
> Then someone mentioned that if the comb or brush doesn’t flow through the hair without any resistance, there’s damage. That doesn’t mean that at all. It means some folks have hair that’s textured, coiled, kinky, or wavy enough to where the brush isn’t going to glide through in one go. That does not equal damage.
> 
> I’m just tired of folks saying down right stupid stuff.
> 
> If you don’t know, or haven’t even tried researching on customized hair practices for varying hair textures, why, on EARTH, do folks feel the need to make huge generalizations about hair and hair care, as if every last head of hair is even remotely similar to theirs?
> 
> My husband is straight up European/Irish ethnicity, and I’ve been helping him with hair since he’s decided to go it long. He’s about where  BSL would be on a woman. What did I do first? I spent roughly 2-3 years researching how to care for hair of his texture, and just plain old getting a firm understanding of it. He’s got an oily scalp, Acute SD, fine strands like mine, and pin straight hair that’s blonde. Obviously I’m not going to try the LOC/LCO method on him or suggest the Shea Retention thing we do here. His hair does great with a daily Medicated sulphate shampoo, shampooing the entire length of hair from roots to tips, a small dab of conditioner of the ends, no oils, and put up in loose braid or bun.
> 
> Same thing with him spending the entire time we’ve been together and married understanding and researching my hair and it’s texture. He’s not going to suggest I shampoo my entire head. He’s not going to state that oils or butter are too heavy for my hair. He’s not going to say that keeping braids in for a Fortnite is “damaging”, because he took the time to understand that we have completely different textures that need completely different care. On the occasion I let him detangle my hair, above all else, he understands that the comb isn’t going to glide through my hair like his does. It doesn’t mean my hair is damaged, it means I have a different hair structure than his.
> 
> Only reason I’m irritated is because I would genuinely love to see people from all ethnicities come together and understand eachother’s Hair care and how unique and beautiful it is. There’s a bunch of methods I didn’t know worked for my hair, and I never would’ve known without going and straight up asking and finding out. I have a life long friend who lives in Maryland, and my mom taught her how to properly install cornrows, and she’s texted me a few times saying that she’s retained more length with cornrows than she does with buns. She’s of Latino ethnicity, and every time she comes down to visit she’s rocking her cornrows with a little flower clip. She gets a lot of breakage at the roots, so the cornrows keep all her hair together and free from tangling up at the roots.
> 
> I’ve learned a lot of washing methods and conditioning methods from TLHC, and I combine them with all of the methods I’ve picked up from lurking here at the LHCF before I joined. You never know what might work for you.
> 
> 
> I know there’s a lot of tension in America going on with ethnical issues, and arguing, and misunderstanding, and this and that and more of that and this, but if i can start in small places like online hair care forums, I’d love more than anything to see people coming together and all of us swinging and swooshing our long hair all over the place.
> 
> But alas....I’m still met with people who just don’t care.
> 
> I’m rather kind-hearted when discussing things like this, or things I don’t agree on, but lately I’ve just been on no chill mode.
> 
> Rant over.



I totally get your rant.

It's worse when it's black-on-black. I joined a Facebook group supposedly to support straight haired naturals. The leader was EXTREEEEEEEEEEEMELY condescending. Example: One of the questions you had to answer to join was "You know hair is dead, right?"



I should've stopped right there.

She proceeded to rant about misinformation and then print ALL SORTS OF CRAZY, CRAZY, CRAY-CRAY misinformation of the inexcusable kind.

Then she goes back to ranting about others' misinformation. Then she tells the group there is NO PRODUCT in all of Sally's that won't damage your hair except Jane Carter and something else. She said she was worried about me and I must sell or toss every product I have and never clay wash again.

I asked her for ANY rationale before having to exit the group.

Oh, yeah: She also does a hair burning method and permanent flat ironing method and showed us severely damaged hair talmbout how healthily she is able to do these things.

Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!

I could not.


----------



## Kindheart

DeepBluSea said:


> Any suggestions on a spray protein? Wearing crochet braids, trying to incorporate a bit more protein in my braid spray.
> 
> I am using SCurl, mixed with some natural oils.
> 
> 
> 
> Me, me, me! I've been in crochet braids for the last 3 months. At least you have been taking care of your hair. I have been really wishy washy and I'm paying  for it. Trying to get back on track.


kPak reconstructive leave in


----------



## shasha8685

I am having a major braids moment right now. It reminds me  of the summer of '98 when my mom kept my hair cornrowed because my first relaxer broke my hair off something serious.


----------



## Nightingale

@DeepBluSea 


Kindheart said:


> kPak reconstructive leave in




I agree. I just repurchased 2 bottles.


----------



## sunflora

I don't think I will ever be able to use commercial products targeted towards curly/natural hair. They are so oily. I had to shampoo my hair for the second time because my hair was so greasy and nasty after just trying a few pumps of one new leave in. It makes me afraid to even experiment with others because these are the results literally every single time. I get better results just leaving in water and sealing with oil, or spraying a watered down conditioner. I think I'll just stick to what I know from now on.


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair and I fought 3 hours today. I hate this in-between length. Wash days are so annoying.
On another note, my hair is officially an inch or so past CBL.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Is there any straightening system that retains thickness and doesn't damage hair? I was looking into Japanese straightening but it seems to leave the hair very flat. Any suggestions?


----------



## FadingDelilah

3 week ago I washed my hair and applied my glycerin mix below some homemade whipped shea butter then twisted. Right now if I take down one of the twists my hair still feels so soft and luscious without greasiness. The moisture I get from glycerin is eternal. Now I just need a homemade shampoo and conditioner so I can make all my own stuff.


----------



## Platinum

Being single sux. I want to be pampered. I need a man to shampoo my hair, oil and massage my scalp.


----------



## Kindheart

Done . My hair came out soft and defined


----------



## Sally.

FadingDelilah said:


> 3 week ago I washed my hair and applied my glycerin mix below some homemade whipped shea butter then twisted. Right now if I take down one of the twists my hair still feels so soft and luscious without greasiness. The moisture I get from glycerin is eternal. Now I just need a homemade shampoo and conditioner so I can make all my own stuff.


Nice! What’s in your glycerin mix? I have some but it’s so sticky I’ve never put it to use.


----------



## Sally.

I went and got my hair done at the Paul Mitchell salon. My hair was already cut in a devacut so the stylist did finger coils to define my hair. It came out looking amazing! She truly had me feeling myself. I’ve tried to do what she did twice but cant get my hair remotely close to what she did. I’m gonna go back to her and ask her to break down each step for me.


----------



## rileypak

When you undo your twists for wash day but have crazy good definition so you decide to rock a twistout instead...


----------



## Bad&Bougee

My braider and her staff are pretty amazing!  I got kinky twists installed Saturday.  She was trimming the braids (she does this with you facing the mirror so that you can see what she is doing) and I noticed an inch of my hair sticking out of one of the braids, but didn't say anything.  She was a few braids away from the braid in question.  She suddenly stopped and asked, "Do you want me to cut the hair or re-braid the braid?"  I couldn't believe it.  She asked instead of just cutting it.  Do you know how many braiders I have seen that just cut the hair and keep going?  Tragic.  I told her to cut it - I'm going to BC when I take these out anyway.

While getting my hair braided, I also noticed that I am always the only one that holds the braid as she braids it.  I hold the braid taught because all that pulling, untangling hair, and braiding makes my scalp sore.  All that pulling has to be pulling your hair out from the root (or damaging the follicle).  I've seen ladies who were clearly in pain just sit there and not grab the braid.  Maybe they don't know that holding the braid is helpful? 

Anyhoo, this is my first set of kinky twists and they are gorgeous.  I'm a Box Braid Girl so I was really taking a chance with these Kinkies.  So glad I got them!


----------



## Kindheart

rileypak said:


> When you undo your twists for wash day but have crazy good definition so you decide to rock a twistout instead...


That happens on day 4 to me


----------



## GettingKinky

Why are high buns the hairstyle that looks best for my face?  On the one hand it’s very easy and I’m hair lazy, but what’s the point of having all this hair if I’m just going to bun everyday. 

This weekend my friend asked me if I was using one of those bun donuts. I guess my bun is starting to look big.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Sally. said:


> Nice! What’s in your glycerin mix? I have some but it’s so sticky I’ve never put it to use.



1 part glycerin  to 2 parts water. If that feels too heavy on your hair than add more water. Without the Shea on top, the glycerin mix can feel a bit sticky.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I Am So Blessed said:


> This pic of my hair was taken on July 30th 2017. I will come back to quote this post for July 30th 2018 update pic in 34 more days. I will also put on the same shirt  if I can find it.
> 
> *Hopefully I have a smaller waistline as well as longer hair ha-ha.*
> 
> View attachment 432231
> 
> _Don't mind my refrigerator body LOL I was going through something.. *a voice yells* "yeah the refrigerator!". Any who, I've been using activator my whole entire journey (3 years)._
> 
> I am so glad I had this picture taken when I did.



Yess cant wait for the hair update and we are definitely hair twins


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NowIAmNappy said:


> Yess cant wait for the hair update and we are definitely hair twins


Yay! .

Yeah I had to include you all in on my feelings of anticipation. I'm counting down the days.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So the other day I got a compliment on this lil thingy I put on my head only because the bobby pins were killing me. so I stuck this in and It held everything in the back of my head. GOOD. It only cost a dollar.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

At work with hair looking like clouds. It feels so soft!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@keranikki 






@keranikki


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I guess I will have to wash my hair soon. *rubs eyes*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I was talking to my Mom today and joking with her discussing hair care and how I maintain my nieces hair so well (Blah-zay blah...). I said "Mom you tried your best with my hair, but if you had applied some water every now and then I wouldnt have been bald."

I was a bald headed lil girl y'all. Moms did try yet she missed the main ingredient...water.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Fall is my favorite season of all. In October I will finally wear my hair out stretched for the first time in 3 years and 4 months.  I want these looks...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I love this. I know I posted these before, but they just are so me.


I just love how you can see the texture and the set curls at the same time. Both the above pic and this one are my favs!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

If I could wear my hair like this for work I would!


----------



## Sharpened

My longest layer is now beyond BSL and it tickles my back when soaking wet.

I really need a deep trim.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sharpened said:


> My longest layer is now beyond BSL and it tickles my back when soaking wet.
> 
> I really need a deep trim.


Yes! BSL is a milestone.  Congrats!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> My longest layer is now beyond BSL and it tickles my back when soaking wet.
> 
> I really need a deep trim.



Woot! Congrats, lady!


----------



## Sharpened

I Am So Blessed said:


> Yes! BSL is a milestone.  Congrats!





YvetteWithJoy said:


> Woot! Congrats, lady!


Thank you!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I would not get this hairstyle because it shows how it was put in. Oh.. So you're just going to leave it like that?....ok

*looks away*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So this weekend I'll finally be able to detangle my hair in peace without a seven year old little girl boppin around with her extra talkative self lol. Little girls are so extra.


----------



## Kindheart

Why some you tubers with busted hair and frugal ways (read: buying cheap everything) have so many followers and other youtubers with lovely hair and great content have considerably less followers. It’s annoying


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*So young with all that pretty grey hair!!!*


----------



## FadingDelilah

Its about to get real wild on this head soon.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OH MY GOSH... She's stunning


----------



## Prettymetty

I straightened my hair tonight and it is growing. I'm so excited. I might be waist length by December. Just barely, but I'll take it


----------



## Kindheart

Another YouTube rant : I hate when YouTubers start off by saying “ thank to my new subscribers it’s amazing I reached 4K s thank you I love you  blablabla for 10mins(I m feeling like  star now and my self esteem depend on yall .) it’s sad girl ,stop . 
I don’t wanna hear that self centred self promoting rant . We don’t care about your subbies /followers they re not your peasants . Get over yourself and Go straight to the point already ! They also have the audacity to add to the standard  “don’t forget to subscribe and hit the notification button “ line ,yet another gushing   “you guys are the world to me ,I love you so much (although I don’t know any of yall , i feel like a star )
I’m tryna watch  a hair tutorial  and you acting like you wanna waste my time .


----------



## cocomochaa

my hair is in such amazing condition!!! YASSS finally. I'm happy on the right track got my regie as natural down including no deep conditioning with heat, more protein  and more shea butter. I'm going to play it conservative but by xmas I should be past SL  in the back and NL in the front.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Kindheart said:


> Another YouTube rant : I hate when YouTubers start off by saying “ thank to my new subscribers it’s amazing I reached 4K s thank you I love you  blablabla for 10mins(I m feeling like  star now and my self esteem depend on yall .) it’s sad girl ,stop .
> I don’t wanna hear that self centred self promoting rant . We don’t care about your subbies /followers they re not your peasants . Get over yourself and Go straight to the point already ! They also have the audacity to add to the standard  “don’t forget to subscribe and hit the notification button “ line ,yet another gushing   “you guys are the world to me ,I love you so much (although I don’t know any of yall , i feel like a star )
> I’m tryna watch  a hair tutorial  and you acting like you wanna waste my time .


I know right!! I feel this.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Any good quality, long-ish lasting, synthetic kinky straight braiding hair suggestions?


----------



## blackeyes31626

I discovered that my iron level was super low...that's probably why my hair was shedding like crazy. *deep sigh*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@NowIAmNappy 
We're juicy lol. Keeping that nice moisture/protein balance! Nobody can't tell us nothing lol. Two people (strangers) touched my hair the others day (with my permission) one black man, said my hair was baby soft! The other was a black woman at the beauty supply, she took a picture of the activator I told her about then she took it to the checkout and bought it!!! "Juicy fruit".


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Any good quality, long-ish lasting, synthetic kinky straight braiding hair suggestions?


Yes! Rasta Afri Malibu Kinky.
I own several packs for no reason, but  it's good so I can't toss them. I used them in the past for phony buns and nobody could tell that, that hair did not grow from my scalp. Now I have no need for them, but I never know.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

IT'S FLASHBACK FRIDAY!....
Psych I made that up, but here goes...

Once in the fifth grade there was this black girl I knew with super long hair (I was a little jealous). One morning  at the bus stop she came out and said to me "my hair is all the way down here" pointing to a lower arm or something. I said "Not'un! No it aint" she said "is too, I'll ask my mom to straighten it tonight and tomorrow ill show you". The next day she showed up with really long stretched hair and I pretended not to see her.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

One time while in the 9th grade I was playing some dumb activity in the gym lol. There was this adorable black girl with a stuck up attitude.  My eyes were fixated on her huge bun on top of her head. I told a white lady teacher "her bun is a clip on" Lol! The teacher somehow gets close to the girl and looks closly at her hair. The black girl looks at me like I know you was just talkin bout me. I'm shook LOL. The way she looked at me...if looks could kill. Any who, turns out that was all of her hair. I just did not believe that black people could grow long hair..EVER.

I was hair stuck growing up (whatever that means right). I wanted long hair so much and coveted it and did not believe it was possible for us. Only two times in my life that I was a hater.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

It's officu tissue. My hair right now is the longest it's ever been in my life. Two winters from now I will be able to wrap my hair around my neck as a scarf to keep warm.

Friend: "Ooh girl, where'd you get that wool scarf from, its cute"

Me: I got it from Five Years Post, 60 months lay away, and 120 deep conditions later and voila! Pure 100% human of fine quality.

Ok that was corny. I had coffee before bed again.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

While shopping in the Dollar General the other day. A black man stops me an and asks "who did that for you". My hair? "I did, its just twists pinned together". He said "It looks nice and i thouht it was dreads". Thats a nice complement because I love locs. He was also taken aback by my overly bubbly demeanor.  Which I understand.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I haven't seen my Sister's hair in so long. How long is she planing to wear that raggedy looking wig? I braided her hair two months ago. It was nice and about 7inches high of afro. She could easily wear her own. This wig is twisted, matted, and plain awful and needs to be caught and locked away at the zoo. I said "I got a brown paper bag in my closet, you mind as well put it on" And I meant every word.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Some of y'all sleeping on activator.

Last week at the BBQ I told my aunt (age 60 something) about activator, she felt my hair and was shook. The softness is undeniable. She's now going to try it. She said "well you learn something new every day". Me...im sitting there at the bench across looking at her in amazement thinking *"but I've seen you with a Jheri Curl!! How could you NOT KNOW?"*


----------



## FadingDelilah

Thanks @I Am So Blessed is it combable?


----------



## FadingDelilah

I'm glad you've owned up to your old ways and changed since then  @I Am So Blessed


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Thanks @I Am So Blessed is it combable?


Its about 31% more combable than other "Marley hair". Don't ask how I came up with 31%. Thats my take on it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm glad you've owned up to your old ways and changed since then  @I Am So Blessed


Lol haha that was years ago. They both were temporary moments of envy for sure. You're never the same person after you leave the school system. LOL!

I believe now I am about building up not tearing down. Thank God.


----------



## FadingDelilah

All of these "my hair is growing posts" and I'm still struggling along at 1/3 of an inch per month, if that.  My top layers still stretch to ear length and I chopped 1.5 years ago.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

@I Am So Blessed you might want to edit your post.  I don't want you to make the banned for sharing that message.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MilkChocolateOne said:


> @I Am So Blessed you might want to edit your post.  I don't want you to make the band for sharing that message.


Thank you.  What a shame. 

Any who... tonight is wash and detangling night.  Not looking forward to that.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> All of these "my hair is growing posts" and I'm still struggling along at 1/3 of an inch per month, if that.  My top layers still stretch to ear length and I chopped 1.5 years ago.


How does your hair feel? Is it well moisturized and protein balanced?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@AbsyBlvd all late...


----------



## GGsKin

I Am So Blessed said:


> @AbsyBlvd all late...View attachment 432401



@I Am So Blessed Lol thank you kindly.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*drinks black coffee* It kicked in. Hyperactivity kicks in...

Ok, time to finish detangling other side of head. Takes two days to detangle now??


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> How does your hair feel? Is it well moisturized and protein balanced?



Yes. My hairs health and moisture levels are not an issue. It just grows like a snail. Styling and growth are my two biggest barriers right now.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just prepood and washed my hair. (Extentioniste and Curl Ideal) Sadly, I'm already planning out my next wash. I want to use my samples of Aura Botanica shampoo and conditioner. It's the natural line by Kerastase. You know I'll post my review too


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Hubby says he likes the versatility of natural hair. He loves my curls, and he loves my hair when straight. 

Back to considering being a straight haired natural.

I wonder if incorporating keratin treatments would help.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Yes. My hairs health and moisture levels are not an issue. It just grows like a snail. Styling and growth are my two biggest barriers right now.


Oh yes, I see now. I found a better hair suggestion to your previous question. ISIS DEFINITION AFRI NAPURAL BRAID HAIR.  

Look at the reviews it's supper soft and natural looking and you get a lot in one pack. I am getting my hands on that (I probably won't use it) I'm a hoarder! The pile of kinky hair i have in my closet is mad crazy. All brands too....I will mail you some if you like.


----------



## yaya24

I really really really need to stick with the staples and NEVER venture off.

My non negotiable ingredients have to stay that way no matter what progress, rave or "aha" another hair sis is having.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I am so over myself right now. I accidentally knocked over my jar of Haitian Black Castor into the tub and it broke. $17 literally gone down the daggone drain


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I am so over myself right now. I accidentally knocked over my jar of Haitian Black Castor into the tub and it broke. $17 literally gone down the daggone drain


No!!! Oh I feel your pain. That's how I felt when I accidentally spilt my brandy. I thought "how am I supposed to get drunk now!!?". SMH not while watching Golden Girls No!


----------



## I Am So Blessed




----------



## I Am So Blessed




----------



## Kindheart

The loc method works really well for me I don’t know why I haven’t done it before ,I always done liquid - leave in -cream or butter and apply every other day


----------



## Kindheart

My hair is dry as hay since I ve been pregnant t


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Underneath my bun is itchy today. It's tacked down with bobby pins so I can't get to the itch. *incerts pen*
Doesn't work. *incerts stretched paper clip* bingo.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> Oh yes, I see now. I found a better hair suggestion to your previous question. ISIS DEFINITION AFRI NAPURAL BRAID HAIR.
> 
> Look at the reviews it's supper soft and natural looking and you get a lot in one pack. I am getting my hands on that (I probably won't use it) I'm a hoarder! The pile of kinky hair i have in my closet is mad crazy. All brands too....I will mail you some if you like.



*Puts out hands* lol! Just kidding, I already got some marley hair i'm going to *try* to use for a crochet u-part. I want to make my twist out look longer. Faking it til I make it.  But thank you, you are so nice


----------



## I Am So Blessed

The feeling I get once I'm done detangling is fabulous! Oh my gosh! These strands just want to mangle and dance with each other!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

In 4C unti I apply grease, then I'm 4B again. Grease is saving me time!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Yess!! I'm done combing my hair!!! So now you All have to see me being silly with my camera. My hair at this exact moment...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Im fat still! Lol I'm also redundant with these pics. I was having fun.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Tonight I will wash and deep condition with protein. Then apply my activator and seal with grease as usual. Then tuck it away again.


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair got itself a nice wallop of protein today and it's happy, happy, happy. I usually use my Komaza Care, but I mixed in some Dudley's  DR 28 with it today. My hair is on cloud 9.


----------



## sunflora

Why is my hair still not TBL? I've been on this new HHJ for like 4 months now! 

I am not a patient person. This isn't fun anymore


----------



## GGsKin

Did an Aphogee treatment on my hair today. I followed that with TMC Ancient Egyptian Anti Breakage Mask and my hair feels great after washing it out. Now my ends are buttered and my hair is twisted in medium twists for a twist out. I never wear twists so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My subscription expires this month. I won't be able to reply to the forum anymore, and before it expires I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for everything. I've learned a lot here and am really grateful to have been able to know you all. I so appreciate all the help and information and camaraderie. Blessings to you and yours! Take care!


----------



## GettingKinky

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My subscription expires this month. I won't be able to reply to the forum anymore, and before it expires I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for everything. I've learned a lot here and am really grateful to have been able to know you all. I so appreciate all the help and information and camaraderie. Blessings to you and yours! Take care!



I will really miss your positive attitude and willingness to help.


----------



## Dayjoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My subscription expires this month. I won't be able to reply to the forum anymore, and before it expires I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for everything. I've learned a lot here and am really grateful to have been able to know you all. I so appreciate all the help and information and camaraderie. Blessings to you and yours! Take care!


You’re leaving???


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Dayjoy said:


> You’re leaving???



I'm not going to renew for now, and I'm just going to lurk without a subscription.

I need to reduce my time on SM and I'm just a naturally vocal person, so I'm always finding myself chiming in when I don't mean to. Lol.


----------



## Dayjoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm not going to renew for now, and I'm just going to lurk without a subscription.
> 
> I need to reduce my time on SM and I'm just a naturally vocal person, so I'm always finding myself chiming in when I don't mean to. Lol.


Aww, BOO!  I understand but too bad for the rest of us.  You’ll really be missed.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Dayjoy said:


> Aww, BOO!  I understand but too bad for the rest of us.  You’ll really be missed.



Oh, thanks so much. Yes, I'm going to miss all the ladies and hair and cutting up! Lol. With whom will I talk about "This Is Us"?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Today was one of my best updos for walking the Atlanitic City boardwalk. I got compliments from strangers. One woman asked could she touch it. She did and sniffed her hand after and said "Oh and it smells so good!" I laughed so much inwardly! Wow that craked me up. My hair always smells good. I still have not washed it in weeks.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

The boardwalk was so crowed tonight. I got so many looks from men. I must have looked good. My hair was da bomb! That lady didn't just touch my hair,  she sqeezed it. I thought "now she has a greasy hand that smells like flowers and rainbows"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

While in the casino there was a black lady that went passed me real fast and said "your hair is lovely" and didn't look back just like air she went past Lol. There was an indian lady thst just stared at the top of my head for literally ten seconds while pushing a stroller LOL!! Juicy 4B hair turns heads son.


----------



## sunflora

I Am So Blessed said:


> Today was one of my best updos for walking the Atlanitic City boardwalk. I got compliments from strangers. One woman asked could she touch it. She did and sniffed her hand after and said "Oh and it smells so good!" I laughed so much inwardly! Wow that craked me up. My hair always smells good. I still have not washed it in weeks.



Why did she sniff her hand after touching your hair? Is that a normal second thought to do after touching someone's hair? I'd file a restraining order.

I do have social anxiety though


----------



## alex114

I have been using my HG Oyin Handmade Juices and Berries, a new addition, S-Curl curl activator. and whipped shea butter to moisturize/seal my hair in plaits since I took down my 2 month old cornrows and washed my hair with my scalp massager to get all that gunk off of my scalp. My hair has been amazingly moisturized, and so today I decided to take my plaits down and wear a braidout for today (and maybe tomorrow). I'm really happy with it, and I am trying to figure out whether I need to just use this s-curl every day. I've been looking up sample jheri curl regimens, because my hair feels ridiculously moist, but strong right now. I also need to commit to deep conditioning every week, rather than every 3 or 4 like I've unfortunately fallen into since I started law school.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Our 4 year old treats my Afro like a pillow. He sits in my lap and leans his head against my Afro all blissing out like, "Yessss! This stuff right HERE!"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

alex114 said:


> I have been using my HG Oyin Handmade Juices and Berries, a new addition, S-Curl curl activator. and whipped shea butter to moisturize/seal my hair in plaits since I took down my 2 month old cornrows and washed my hair with my scalp massager to get all that gunk off of my scalp. My hair has been amazingly moisturized, and so today I decided to take my plaits down and wear a braidout for today (and maybe tomorrow). I'm really happy with it, and I am trying to figure out whether I need to just use this s-curl every day. I've been looking up sample jheri curl regimens, because my hair feels ridiculously moist, but strong right now. I also need to commit to deep conditioning every week, rather than every 3 or 4 like I've unfortunately fallen into since I started law school.


@ Law School. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

sunflora said:


> Why did she sniff her hand after touching your hair? Is that a normal second thought to do after touching someone's hair? I'd file a restraining order.
> 
> I do have social anxiety though


LOL!! I DON'T KNOW hahaha...that was crazy.  Some people...   maybe she had a natural hair fetish and I just happened to come along to fulfill her desires!! It didn't even bother me one bit though. *She asked* and I said "yeah sure". One time another person reached for my hair once and I bent all the way back. They didn't ask.


----------



## GettingKinky

So many people rave about s-curl that I want to try it, but I keep thinking about drippy jheri curls.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

GettingKinky said:


> So many people rave about s-curl that I want to try it, but I keep thinking about drippy jheri curls.


Trust me, there's no dripping.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y’all. My grandma let me do her hair and it’s LONG. She combs it once a month or so, and keeps it covered 99% of the time with a bonnet. She let me take pictures too 











It’s a bit on the thin side and pretty soft, but she has actual curls. I never knew that. I kept playing with her hair and staring at it (I gave her 6 braids. 3 at the top, one in the middle, two at the bottom) til she told me to stop  

I love my grandma’s hair. I love her. 

Fun fact: I had to teach her to say I love you too. She always used to say “thank you.” At least she was polite


----------



## sarumoki

Can anyone recommend a moisturizer that's on the thinner, watery side? The one I used (Palmer's) has been discontinued.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sarumoki said:


> Can anyone recommend a moisturizer that's on the thinner, watery side? The one I used (Palmer's) has been discontinued.


Are we talking spray or squeeze bottle?


----------



## sarumoki

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Are we talking spray or squeeze bottle?


Either one.


----------



## GGsKin

It's lovely today but I'm boiling on the inside for an entirely different reason. The way these flakes have just claimed my twistout is downright disrespectful. I swear more flakes are appearing the longer it's exposed to the air. I've never liked a twistout on my hair until today. It feels soft and bouncy, smells good but the flakes make me look like I have a serious problem. I was looking forward to wearing this for a few days. I'm so pissed. Why does this happen when you need to be somewhere smdh. All that prep and I don't even get to wear it loose. And it looked good too


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sarumoki said:


> Either one.


Let’s see:
There’s S-Curl and the like, Mielle Organics has some lightweight moisturizers( I’ve used the tinys and tots Sacha Inchi moisturizer) and I think Curls has some as as well. I use the blueberry leave in


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y’all. My grandma let me do her hair and it’s LONG. She combs it once a month or so, and keeps it covered 99% of the time with a bonnet. She let me take pictures too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a bit on the thin side and pretty soft, but she has actual curls. I never knew that. I kept playing with her hair and staring at it (I gave her 6 braids. 3 at the top, one in the middle, two at the bottom) til she told me to stop
> 
> I love my grandma’s hair. I love her.
> 
> Fun fact: I had to teach her to say I love you too. She always used to say “thank you.” At least she was polite


Awww! Cute.  She does have really nice hair. It looks soft.  Protective styling is a sure way to long hair. It keeps it a secret as well. Hardly anyone knows I have long hair.  PS forevahh!


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m back to using cut up trouser socks as a ponytail holder. It is sooo much nicer to my hair than a goody ouchless rubberband. Why did I ever stop?


----------



## RossBoss

I Am So Blessed said:


> While in the casino there was a black lady that went passed me real fast and said "your hair is lovely" and didn't look back just like air she went past Lol. There was an indian lady thst just stared at the top of my head for literally ten seconds while pushing a stroller LOL!! Juicy 4B hair turns heads son.



Girl, it feels so good to get compliments. The longer my hair is getting the more compliments I'm getting


----------



## I Am So Blessed

RossBoss said:


> Girl, it feels so good to get compliments. The longer my hair is getting the more compliments I'm getting


Yes!I love it! The more length the better.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y’all. My grandma let me do her hair and it’s LONG. She combs it once a month or so, and keeps it covered 99% of the time with a bonnet. She let me take pictures too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a bit on the thin side and pretty soft, but she has actual curls. I never knew that. I kept playing with her hair and staring at it (I gave her 6 braids. 3 at the top, one in the middle, two at the bottom) til she told me to stop
> 
> I love my grandma’s hair. I love her.
> 
> Fun fact: I had to teach her to say I love you too. She always used to say “thank you.” At least she was polite


Your Grandmom looks MBL!! I wanna braid her hair too lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Your Grandmom looks MBL!! I wanna braid her hair too lol.


She kept asking me if I was giving her a thousand braids. I had to keep reassuring her I wasn’t


----------



## alex114

I Am So Blessed said:


> @ Law School. CONGRATULATIONS!


Aw, thank you! I start my third and last year this September, so I graduate in May!! 



And on a hair-related note, I deep conditioned dry on clean-ish hair, and I remembered that I used to do this during my transition and when I was newly natural, and I retained so much growth! I think I'm going to shampoo and condition, and then dry deep condition after my hair is damp rather than wet. I have the feeling that my hair dislikes it when I put a bunch of product on it if it's too wet, because then the water in my hair just evaporates no matter how thick the sealant, and then it's dry and oily.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I've been wearing a wash n go for the last week on my 4b/4c hair.... not sure how detangling will go. 

If I don't post for a while, I'm dead.


----------



## GGsKin

So the night before, I sectioned off a fringe/bang and put my hair up. I wet my hands and smoothed the product off my loose bits, taking small sections and rinsing my hands as I went. My hair still felt soft so I twisted the loose bits, smoothing Shea butter on the ends. 

Hair saved until wash day.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Wow it's been weeks since I washed my hair. I attempted many times this week including tonight. I will have to do it tomorrow morning. All I need is a good night's sleep. I been going to bed at 4am these past few nights. Now I'm tired again after eating Orange chicken my stomach is bursting.  "Stuck in a rut with a big cut". But tomorrow Ima get that Foldgers percolating,  get my bacon, pork sausage, eggs and grits on the stove. After that I'll be ready to wash hair. I'm rambling.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Crap!! I just remembered that I have hardly any shampoo left...craaap!!!!


----------



## sunflora

I kind of like protective styling. People are so used to seeing me in a slicked back bun, that when I finally do straighten my hair I constantly hear 'you like nice today' etc, people are so surprised that I have hair under the gelmet. Either that or I look busted AF with my hair away from my face, and my hair straight and surrounding my face conceals some of the bustedness.

.....whatever.


----------



## Sharpened

FadingDelilah said:


> I've been wearing a wash n go for the last week on my 4b/4c hair.... not sure how detangling will go.
> 
> If I don't post for a while, I'm dead.


Well? Did you survive?


----------



## LadyRaider

Okay so this morning I tried the In Shower Styler from Living Proof. Now the small print basically said, "Black people, this isn't FOR you." But I tried it anyway. So far it's not bad... but it's still wet.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Sharpened said:


> Well? Did you survive?



I didn't start yet  Will update later if still alive.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Last night I thought I felt my hair growing . When I woke up, same feeling weird right. I have a big sky light in my bedroom and the sun always wakes me up after the Son wakes me up. I just laid there for 30 minutes seeing myself with a WL jumbo briad while wearing a sun dress.

Got up, Welp....time to fry some bacon.


----------



## ms.blue

Got my hair braided one week ago and planning on keeping the style for 6 weeks...5 weeks to go.


----------



## fifi134

Why am I looking at silk press videos on IG? 

Also, my hair from the nape and right by my ears reach my shoulders, so I’m officially claiming SL. Hoping to retain at least 2-3” by December. I’m waiting until then to straighten it out.


----------



## LadyRaider

Okay. Living Proof In-Shower Styler worked fine. A caveat to the picture - I went to Body Pump this morning and didn't pull it back (pulling it back straightens my hair a bit). So I was sweating and then out in the West Texas wind. So I think it did pretty darn good.

I was sure I read somewhere that the product was not recommended for extremely curly (read - black folks') hair.  But now I can't find that.

Edit -  Found what I might have seen.
On Sephora, it says this:

*Which hair type is it good for?*
✔ Straight
✔ Wavy

While many of Living Proof's other projects are more like: 
*Which hair type is it good for?* 
✔ Straight 
✔ Wavy 
✔ Curly 
✔ Coiled 
✔ Tightly Coiled


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hola Mamasitas!!! 

Ok so it's finally wash day. A long awaited wash day. 

My ride or die Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol AS USUAL. I mix mine with melted Shea butter, keratin protein, wheat protein and a little water. I'm mixing in the kitchen every wash day. I put kiddy Barrettes on my ends as you can see washing in twists.  Look at my ends though, fresh. Last trim April 1st.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Right now I'm sitting with my heat cap on for an hour or later if I'm too lazy to take it off.

I been using this heat cap since 2008! It had not died on me yet LOL! Once I rinse this DC out i will take a pic of my wet fro.  See y all in an hour.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Im I the only one? The weight of my hair with conditioner in it is crazy heavy! I couldn't wait til I was done applying it oh my gosh. My hair hangs to mbl with conditioner.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My hair is more kinkier as it grows longer. The longer it gets the more shrinkage there is.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I love seeing little black girls with mothers teaching them about their hair and treated it so well. These little girls be having long as hair!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am excited that wash day is over! Just like when that time of month leaves I don't have to see it again for 3 weeks, see ya. 

Next wash day three weeks from now. I don't care!


----------



## FadingDelilah

Not messing with wash n gos for a good lonnnnggg while.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Not messing with wash n gos for a good lonnnnggg while.


Why not? I don't like them personally. It's a *process* & "go" really. It's a SSK prone hairstyle...why set yourself up.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Inspiration.


----------



## Saludable84

FadingDelilah said:


> Not messing with wash n gos for a good lonnnnggg while.


I don’t blame you. I usually do a twist out and over the course of 4-5 days, it looks likes a wash and go. I’m fine with it. Less damaging.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> Why not? I don't like them personally. It's a *process* & "go" really. It's a SSK prone hairstyle...why set yourself up.



Oh for me I really do just wash n go, lol. But it takes forever to comb out. I'm just not messing with styles involving shrinkage in general anymore. That includes wash n gos, twist outs, etc. The idea of dealing with those tangles again has me like


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Oh for me I really do just wash n go, lol. But it takes forever to comb out. I'm just not messing with styles involving shrinkage in general anymore. That includes wash n gos, twist outs, etc. The idea of *dealing with those tangles again has me like*


@Bold: Me too! That's why I grease my hair to prevent this lol. Blue Magic!  If I get a tangle that takes more then two minutes to take out it's usually in the back right section for some reason. Which reminds me i have to grease me hair today. If I come across a style I'll post it for you.


----------



## Lissa0821

I finally had to face the truth, my ends had become horribly dry and brittle from weekly blowing my hair since January of this year. Not to mention the rice water rinse were great for growth but seem to fry my ends a while ago. I had cut off another 2 inches of hair today.  My hair is smooth, my fingers and comb glide through my hair for the first time in a while.  I will wash and deep condition weekly for the next two weeks and back to box braids for another 10 to 12 week stretch.  6 weeks braids put with another 4 to 6 week with the only the front redone. No more blow drying until January for my next trim.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I don't know what to do with my hair.  I just bought a wig.  Its a new point in my life.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I somehow managed to finish detangling and retwisting my hair today without dying.  Thank goodness!! No more letting my hair shrink freely. As a sidenote, I completely understand this above post^^ I'm boutta try a wig too. In my case, I'm tired of this awkward stage length where I really have no options. I wont let anyone install a protective style for me and trying myself always fails, and I cant style my hair for the life of me any other way (I've tried so many ways sooo many different times). I'm just gonna keep it moisturized and detangled and hide it for a while till I can achieve shoulder length mini twists on wet hair.


----------



## FadingDelilah

was really considering locks today.


----------



## Britt

Why is it such a learning curve with hair? 
I am natural again for the second time and realizing the first go around I didn't know as much about my hair as I thought I did. 
Anyway, I went to the store and the cashier had the cutest little tapered twa. It was so shiny and defined and I asked her what she used and she told me she loves cantu curling cream or was it cantu curl activator. It looks like a gel was used but she said she doesn't really like the hold from gel.  I truly don't think we all need a bunch of stuff to work for our hair but it's finding that right combo of products and really knowing what agrees with your hair that is the key. I'd love to find an on the ground/easy accessible set of products.


----------



## sunflora

Britt said:


> Why is it such a learning curve with hair?
> I am natural again for the second time and realizing the first go around I didn't know as much about my hair as I thought I did.
> Anyway, I went to the store and the cashier had the cutest little tapered twa. It was so shiny and defined and I asked her what she used and she told me she loves cantu curling cream or was it cantu curl activator. It looks like a gel was used but she said she doesn't really like the hold from gel.  I truly don't think we all need a bunch of stuff to work for our hair but it's finding that right combo of products and really knowing what agrees with your hair that is the key. I'd love to find an on the ground/easy accessible set of products.



Unfortunately it is trial and error - I've been natural for 8 years, and this is the first year I've actually BEEN NATURAL - not constantly straightening my hair and actually figuring out what my natural hair looks like (that's my own fault with being so insecure about my hair). 

YouTube and unfortunately a lot of hair blogs make it seem harder than it is for the new natural. You need a leave in, a gel, a cowash, an overnight prepoo, a post-poo, a post-post-pre-post-no-poo etc, and put at least 18 products in your hair and spend 2 years to define one strand at a time for your 'wash and go'... etc. I advise new naturals to start with clarifying and get through the grace period. It's like having your hair in braids - what do you do when you first take out your braids? (Hopefully) you clarify and wait for your hair to bounce back to its regular condition, because it'll act different for awhile. Well, being natural is the same, but you don't know what your hair's regular condition even is.

I could not even figure out what my hair texture was until I stopped straightening, clarified, minimized cones and stopped using grease - this released layers and layers of build up I never knew I had until I could finally see my curl pattern that I thought was non-existent. After that, it became a lot more simple. I started with the most simple cheapies I could find (Suave Natural, Mane and Tail and some Etsy buys) and now that I know what my hairs likes, it's easier to buy products and stop wasting money on snake oil. I think if people start their regimen with product minimization, only trying a small amount of products with very simple ingredient sets, they won't get frustrated and end up with cabinets bursting with stuff their hair doesn't even like. 

Long story short, I completely agree with you. It takes a bit of patience, but you really only need five basics and the rest is just for fun or styling: Shampoo, Conditioner, DC, Leave in, and Oil. I also include henna to cover greys, but you get the point, it doesn't have to be hard but the beginning phase requires a loooot of patience, and most importantly not wanting your hair to do what someone else's hair does.


----------



## Britt

@sunflora thank u! I totally agree about the basics. I feel like, actually I’ll have to learn my hair all over again when I stop wearing braids. I have an overall better understanding of my hair now and I think it’s more on the higher porosity side and doesn’t need a lot of products. A good moisturizer and styler and more products with protein in them instead and maybe even a few cones or something to help lay the cuticle flat. 
I totally see how new naturals are completely utterly overwhelmed. Then all the products out there also, from curl custard, butter, curl cream, gel, moisturizer, leave in, etc —— it’s really a lot. My ultimate goal is to have minimal products - have alternatives to things in case I can’t find/get a product but just a solid few set of products that work.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I think after two kids my hair type is changed in some way or i have just gotten older not sure.  I used to wear a braid out all day everyday and it was defined.  now no matter what afro.  Curl cream = afro, gel and no glycerine moistureized = afro nothing = tangled afro, flat iron = hanging afro.  Its werid.  And my hair when its wet fells really rough and dry.  I just conditioned for a day and whe nI when to rinse it out it still felt rough and dry.  Ugh and the new hair coming in from the post partum shedding what is this new growth from Satan??


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I can’t wait until my hair grows a little bit more. I want some braids, I’m tired of being bald headed


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I somehow managed to finish detangling and retwisting my hair today without dying.  Thank goodness!! No more letting my hair shrink freely. As a sidenote, I completely understand this above post^^ I'm boutta try a wig too. In my case, I'm tired of this awkward stage length where I really have no options. I wont let anyone install a protective style for me and trying myself always fails, and I cant style my hair for the life of me any other way (I've tried so many ways sooo many different times). I'm just gonna keep it moisturized and detangled and hide it for a while till I can achieve shoulder length mini twists on wet hair.


I almost forgot about my wig days! I used to wear an ugly James Brown wig. It looked almost exactly like his.

And I had a crinkley one as well. I enjoyed wearing them. I even did the baggy method under them. I even deep Condioned under them...sitting in class (college) thinking "Oh yeeeahhh baby, and nobody even know I got this Vo5 chillin in my head". I made it to WL too! So go head and get wiggy wit it!


----------



## FadingDelilah

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I can’t wait until my hair grows a little bit more. I want some braids, I’m tired of being bald headed



Chile, you knew better!! Now remember this next time you wanna chop! I'm never going through this short stage again, cause I know just how you feel.  

But on a side note, what about wigs?


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> I almost forgot about my wig days! I used to wear an ugly James Brown wig. It looked almost exactly like his.View attachment 432817
> 
> And I had a crinkley one as well. I enjoyed wearing them. I even did the baggy method under them. I even deep Condioned under them...sitting in class (college) thinking "Oh yeeeahhh baby, and nobody even know I got this Vo5 chillin in my head". I made it to WL too! So go head and get wiggy wit it!



Girl why???? I'm dying at "I used to wear an ugly James Brown wig." but I'm thankful for the encouragement.  I need a change, for real. I'm gonna make one out of marley hair. No human hair for me, no ma'am, no sir! The cost combined with the suspicious, voodoo origins???







Uh-uh!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Girl why???? I'm dying at "I used to wear an ugly James Brown wig." but I'm thankful for the encouragement.  I need a change, for real. I'm gonna make one out of marley hair. No human hair for me, no ma'am, no sir! The cost combined with the suspicious, voodoo origins???
> 
> 
> Uh-uh!


GIRL WHY?? You put that crazyass face up there.  I had to look away from that B... broad LOL.

I couldn't even read your post I'm serious! Lol


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> GIRL WHY?? You put that crazyass face up there.  I had to look away from that B... broad LOL.
> 
> I couldn't even read your post I'm serious! Lol



Sorry lol I didn't see the movie.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@FadingDelilah ok i read you post with my hand cover that wicked B...

So yeah I say yes to the wig to get you by. I'm still laughing out loud.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Sorry lol I didn't see the movie.


I didn't see it either but the energies coming from that face... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> @FadingDelilah ok i read you post with my hand cover that wicked B...
> 
> So yeah I say yes to the wig to get you by. I'm still laughing out loud.






I Am So Blessed said:


> I didn't see it either but the energies coming from that face... AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT!



Stop


----------



## FadingDelilah

Hopefully I don't look a mess. Lol. still can't get over the james brown wig. Speaking of which I saw this lady with the most horrible wig the other day. Two of them actually. But anyways, wish me luck @I Am So Blessed


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@FadingDelilah I'm excited for the wig thing now. I don't like human hair either, ITS CREEPY. It's someone else's DNA for crying out loud. like walking around with some else's teeth lol.
Yeah, a Marley hair wig perfect and blends seamlessly and effortlessly.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Hopefully I don't look a mess. Lol. still can't get over the james brown wig. Speaking of which I saw this lady with the most horrible wig the other day. Two of them actually. But anyways, wish me luck @I Am So Blessed


Lol! That James Brown wig was my buddy. I hid the front of it with a scarf every day.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> Lol! That James Brown wig was my buddy. I hid the front of it with a scarf every day.



Bet you thought it was cute at the time. Lol. I'm chuckling.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Lissa0821 said:


> I finally had to face the truth, my ends had become horribly dry and brittle from weekly blowing my hair since January of this year. Not to mention the rice water rinse were great for growth but seem to fry my ends a while ago. I had cut off another 2 inches of hair today.  My hair is smooth, my fingers and comb glide through my hair for the first time in a while.  I will wash and deep condition weekly for the next two weeks and back to box braids for another 10 to 12 week stretch.  6 weeks braids put with another 4 to 6 week with the only the front redone. No more blow drying until January for my next trim.



What do you think it was about the rice water that fried your ends?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Now that I've been to a salon that only cuts hair in its curly state I'm convinced I'll never straighten my hair to get a trim again.


----------



## rileypak

3 of 6 sections detangled


----------



## Lissa0821

oneastrocurlie said:


> What do you think it was about the rice water that fried your ends?



Entirely too much protein, I had good growth but my ends became brittle. I was moisturizing my ends and moisture deep condioner were not working long either.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Why fotki gotta be like that? *Sucks teeth*

Why 2018 gotta be like this? *chin on palm*

Why does YouTube suck @ss? Mile long intro, filter lights, advertisemen, loud music, sound effects and fake over the top personalities.

How did makeup get so out of hand?..contour this, beat that, highlight this,  layer here, layer there and everywhere. 

Not a vent. Just wondering why.

YouTube of 2010 was the bomb. Can't even watch a decent Martin episode on there no more. yes I'm crying and laughing at the madness.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Guess what I saw at the beauty supply (Mostly white BSS) the other day... At the front counter/checkout they have a clear container of brown TOOTH BRUSHES with black bristles and on the container it said "Edge brush".
Wow we exposing all OUR business and hair secrets aren't we.

Scenario:
White lady paying for her tresemme, looks "Oh..what are these?"

Cashier: they're for those black women's nappy edges so they can lay down like ours.

White lady: Dismayed look "OOOooHhh" *touches chin in amazement*

LOL.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Lissa0821 said:


> Entirely too much protein, I had good growth but my ends became brittle. I was moisturizing my ends and moisture deep condioner were not working long either.



Ah OK. That's good to know.


----------



## sunflora

Oh my goodness. I am constantly pulling at the corner of hair in front of my earr. It constantly tangles and ends up with ssks and bigger knots because of this. I've been trying to figure out why I keep doing this, and finally realized that it might be because of a hand/fidget issue I've always had. I've smoked for years and quite in November, which is around the same time I started my hair journey. Now I can't stop picking at my hair. I own a fidget cube for work but I'm gonna need to surround myself with them before I end up bald. Ugh.

*finishes typing and continues pulling at hair*


----------



## GettingKinky

The last 6 inches of my ponytail are so sad up until that point my ponytail is thick and then it just gets thinner and scragglier. I’m not sure if it’s because my hair grows unevenly or if I’m damaging my ends. But I don’t want to just hack off 6 inches. That’s over a year of growth.


----------



## FadingDelilah

GettingKinky said:


> The last 6 inches of my ponytail are so sad up until that point my ponytail is thick and then it just gets thinner and scragglier. I’m not sure if it’s because my hair grows unevenly or if I’m damaging my ends. But I don’t want to just hack off 6 inches. That’s over a year of growth.



First find out if its damage. Some people's hair just tapers naturally. You might be the only one who notices (we're our own worst critics). If it is damage, I would slowly trim it if it doesn't really show other than when you're wearing a ponytail.


----------



## angelmilk

I'm finally back to collarbone length. The first time I big chopped I made it to this length before I relaxed again. I've been wearing my hair in stretched bantu knots all summer, but now it's time to go back to extreme protective styling so I can reach my goal of armpit length. I was gonna trim but I don't see any splits. I haven't had a trim in like 6 months so I'm kinda proud. Just ordered 3 bundles with a 4x4 closure. No leave out means ultra protection.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Tonight is detangling night. At this stage I have to do it twice a week or something bad may happen.


----------



## FadingDelilah

@GettingKinky Also, another thing I thought of was to make sure you find out whats causing the thinning and fix it before you start trimming anything. It might just happen again otherwise.


----------



## sunflora

I have reached hair nirvana. I have a favorite shampoo, cowash, DC, leave in, gel AND oil. I no longer need to buy (different) products. I need to just sit my butt down, do my daily routine and like it!! I'm sure I'll get results from that. If ya'll see me buying some $50 prepoo or something, please slap me. I'm slowly trying to give away my unused products and clear up some bathroom space, then I will live the clean life.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

sunflora said:


> I have reached hair nirvana. I have a favorite shampoo, cowash, DC, leave in, gel AND oil. I no longer need to buy (different) products. I need to just sit my butt down, do my daily routine and like it!! I'm sure I'll get results from that. If ya'll see me buying some $50 prepoo or something, please slap me. I'm slowly trying to give away my unused products and clear up some bathroom space, then I will live the clean life.


Nice!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm almost hip length. By Christmas no doubt. Currently 3 years and 1 month post relaxer. So from bald to this in 3 years.


----------



## GettingKinky

FadingDelilah said:


> @GettingKinky Also, another thing I thought of was to make sure you find out whats causing the thinning and fix it before you start trimming anything. It might just happen again otherwise.



I agree. I just trimmed a few months ago and I don’t want to trim again. My ends tangle so easily even when I twist and bun. I think my ends are just old and I wasn’t nice enough to them during their long life.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am so happy with my growth! You can kinda map the growth by the back rolls. Hair hung at SL last year, this year APL? That's what I go by 



I can't believe these are MY pics that I'm looking at! All these years looking at other people's long hair length checks and now look it's ME!! I'm going to wake up and still be in my bed right?


----------



## FadingDelilah

GettingKinky said:


> I agree. I just trimmed a few months ago and I don’t want to trim again. My ends tangle so easily even when I twist and bun. I think my ends are just old and I wasn’t nice enough to them during their long life.



That could be it. In that case, trimming at the pace you're comfortable with wouldn't be a bad idea. It could also be your health has improved in some way since then or something. Whatever you decide to do, good luck


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_I use to think once I made it to this length I would slow down and not care about length so much and trying to attain it._

_BUT NOPE I WANT MORE!! SO LET THE PARTY CONTINUE!! _



_BUTT LENGTH 2019!! _



WORK IT, WORK IT!!!







*BIG SHOUT OUT AND "THANK YOU" JESUS!!*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ONE MORE PRAISE. 

 

Ok, I got it all out now!


----------



## rileypak

rileypak said:


> 3 of 6 sections detangled


4.5 of 6 sections detangled


----------



## I Am So Blessed

rileypak said:


> 4.5 of 6 sections detangled


that's how it be sometimes.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My head itches , that means growth. Ive been using my growth aides for the past few days. I Feel the tingle and itch.. yall by October my hair gonna be the chit!!


----------



## Saludable84

rileypak said:


> 4.5 of 6 sections detangled


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Saludable84 said:


>


Hilarious.


----------



## rileypak

6 of 6 sections detangled


----------



## Ella Bindula

I Am So Blessed said:


> Today was one of my best updos for walking the Atlanitic City boardwalk. I got compliments from strangers. One woman asked could she touch it. She did and sniffed her hand after and said "Oh and it smells so good!" I laughed so much inwardly! Wow that craked me up. My hair always smells good. I still have not washed it in weeks.



Do you have a pic?  I need inspiration!?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Ella Bindula said:


> Do you have a pic?  I need inspiration!?


Hey! Thank you. I am so glad that you're inspired! I don't have a pic of that particular style, but no updo is ever the same. I will post my best updos with you in mind when I do them. I may do one on Monday when I go back to work, I'll show you.


----------



## Royalq

My hair is down to 1-1.5 inches past my bra strap which was my pre trim level. But this time all of my hair is and that point not just the end of the V. Not planning to get a trim till December so I'm hoping for good growth.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I made the decision to not trim my hair until April, 2019. My last trim was April 1st 2018.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*holds jar of Blue Magic while doing  tootsie roll*


She ain't lying, Blue Magic is da Chit!!!


----------



## Saludable84

Went to Ulta. Liter sale in effect. Guess who is back on sulfates?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Saludable84 said:


> Went to Ulta. Liter sale in effect. Guess who is back on sulfates?


GIRL, sulfate is the troof lol. Good for you. I love it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hey y'all (laughing while typing) when I get financially rich I'm inviting y'all to my house for a LHCF meet up. I will pm y'all when I'm sitting on gold. 

*sips juice *


----------



## Bun Mistress

oneastrocurlie said:


> What do you think it was about the rice water that fried your ends?


I never had a problem with rice water rinses but I did them the traditional japanese way as a "shampoo" and the best way to do this is to use the rice bran (you can but this or use brown rice rinsing water).  Also traditional this was used once a month or every 2 weeks as people washed their hair way less back in the day.
I never did it for "growth" so I can comment on that.

I use seaweed as a shampoo now mostly but I will do rice bran rinses occasionally. I bought a ton a while ago to bath, hair,ect...

I wanted to add, I remember after I wrote this that I always out a light coating of oil om my hair as a treatment prior to the rice water rinse.  This was from the traditional care book as well.  They recommend Rice bran oil or Camellia oil a moderate amount on the hair and scalp, a warm towel for 20 minutes then the rinse, work through let it sit for a few minutes then rinse and condition.

I don't know what people on youtube are doing but i have the suspicion that they are using this as a final rinse.  Rice bran and rice water are not a conditioning rinse.  In fact if you play around with rice water or rice bran water it will bubble and foam.  Not a conditioner.  Its not a soap and it won't strip your hair but i have never read of it being used traditionally as a conditioner.  I did this this weekend because I didn't soak any seaweed and I just wanted to wash my hair.  No issues with dryness.  If your hair has had dryness from this try the above method.  Now the claims that is will grow you hair, I have also not seen this either.  It is just a mild nurishing cleanser


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

FadingDelilah said:


> Chile, you knew better!! Now remember this next time you wanna chop! I'm never going through this short stage again, cause I know just how you feel.
> 
> But on a side note, what about wigs?


Yes to wigs, but it’s too hot now lmao


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Unrelated, but yo....


----------



## Bun Mistress

the hair at the front of my head and the back are soo different after two kids.  The front is coarse kinky fizzy the back the soft curl I that am used to it is driving me nuts  What can you do?  I am serious? Advice?  What is funny is that the front retains length and/i=or grows much faster.  
I have two different heads of hair on my head right now.


----------



## Saludable84

I Am So Blessed said:


> GIRL, sulfate is the troof lol. Good for you. I love it.


I used them before but for some reason I stopped. I don’t remember why. Ive been using black soap for a while for my scalp. It’s a lot better now, and I was always happy with sulfates.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

It's lit and I'm in my afro dancing to...


Hip Length 2018?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Saludable84 said:


> I used them before but for some reason I stopped. I don’t remember why. Ive been using black soap for a while for my scalp. It’s a lot better now, and I was always happy with sulfates.


That's what gets hair clean, YouTube guru's and popular vote turns people off from sulfates..why though? Stick to what you know! Let it Show that you gone be aight with sulfates.

Grease is not popular either, but since I've been using it my hair is easy to detangle and I have way less SSK!. Popular demand kiss @ss.

Oh btw. My hair is thicker since using grease. Say "No" to popular demand.


----------



## Daina

Bun Mistress said:


> the hair at the front of my head and the back are soo different after two kids.  The front is coarse kinky fizzy the back the soft curl I that am used to it is driving me nuts  What can you do?  I am serious? Advice?  What is funny is that the front retains length and/i=or grows much faster.
> I have two different heads of hair on my head right now.



@Bun Mistress, my hair is the same way! The front is more dry, frizzy and less defined than the back. It just won't let me be great. I even suspect it's low porosity, while the back stays better moisturized, softer and the s-shaped curls are much more defined. I have to do a lot with the front for a decent wash n go.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LOL oh my stomach hurts from being over joyed and laughing all night..
 Hey y'all listen to this with head phones with good base.... don't look at the corny video.

(What I'm blasting in the house) When you finally make your hair goals though, its like BOOM CLAP...


----------



## Saludable84

I Am So Blessed said:


> That's what gets hair clean, YouTube guru's and popular vote turns people off from sulfates..why though? Stick to what you know! Let it Show that you gone be aight with sulfates.
> 
> Grease is not popular either, but since I've been using it my hair is easy to detangle and I have way less SSK!. Popular demand kiss @ss.
> 
> Oh btw. My hair is thicker since using grease. Say "No" to popular demand.



I believe I stopped because I bought some other shampoo and wanted to use it  because I purchased like 4 bottles. Somewhere down the line, I stopped using that one too. Idk what I was using but then I made black soap shampoo for my scalp and my scalp improved a lot. So i didn’t stop because of others, I stopped because I’m a junkie I went in Ulta for one thing and came out with two other things and not the original item. But I’m fine because I loved this shampoo before and still love it. 

I use natural greases, because blue magic would cause tooooo much buildup on my hair, but I’m not against grease. In the winter, I heavy seal, and it works. I might give it a go when it gets colder (and is less likely to cause too much buildup) but grease does work. Don’t have to preach it to me, I put the ones I have on my ends and tell others to do the same. It will not hurt you.


----------



## Saludable84

@I Am So Blessed I have been lurking over here for a few months, but I have gotten PMs and I have told people that if they don’t want to purchase curl activator, I mix glycerin and water in a spray bottle (I tell them how to play with proportions) and seal with Shea Butter. You will never have unmoisturized hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Saludable84 said:


> @I Am So Blessed I have been lurking over here for a few months, but I have gotten PMs and I have told people that if they don’t want to purchase curl activator, I mix glycerin and water in a spray bottle (I tell them how to play with proportions) and seal with Shea Butter. You will never have unmoisturized hair.


So true! I love glycerin.  I have never sealed with butter, just grease and it's good. I may try sealing with Shea butter since I have a whole tub of it. We don't need top shelf products to maintain good hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Why are so many women cutting off their long locs on YouTube? I don't get it. *intrigued*


----------



## FadingDelilah

I saw a recipe for vanilla cake frosting on pinterest today and automatically assumed it was a recipe for vanilla scented shea butter. #hairconfession


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> Unrelated, but yo....



I busted out laughing when the beat dropped and he started dancing.  And why is this actually a good song? Lol.


----------



## Aggie

I just cut off all my demi permanent damaged/texlaxed hair myself and it's all uneven. Looks like I have to go to a hair stylist to even it up for me. I only have about 3.5 inches of hair left on my head and I know when I get it evened up, I'll only have about 2.5 inches left. I'm okay with that.

I'd rather it be all short and healthy again than to have damaged ends hanging on for dear life but look like crap. I will be protective styling with wigs until I get it all back to about 8-10 inches before I will try and bun it again.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Aggie said:


> I just cut off all my demi permanent damaged/texlaxed hair myself and it's all uneven. Looks like I have to go to a hair stylist to even it up for me. I only have about 3.5 inches of hair left on my head and I know when I get it evened up, I'll only have about 2.5 inches left. I'm okay with that.
> 
> I'd rather it be all short and healthy again than to have damaged ends hanging on for dear life but look like crap. I will be protective styling with wigs until I get it all back to about 8-10 inches before I will try and bun it again.


Congratulations on your new start! How exciting!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I busted out laughing when the beat dropped and he started dancing.  And why is this actually a good song? Lol.


LOL!!! I was bumping this loud last night on the TV and the base was on point! He did a spongebob song too!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I watched a woman cut off her long HEALTHY locs today...*sigh*. Not judging though. 

Now she's on a mission to regrow them right after she cut .
"DOPE!!!" *Homer Simpson voice*


----------



## Prettymetty

Wash day comes around so fast. I wasn't ready 

But, I'll make the best of it


----------



## I Am So Blessed

THIS IS AWESOME. If I get locs this would be the route I'd take. "Instant dreadlocks"


----------



## sunflora

I Am So Blessed said:


> That's what gets hair clean, YouTube guru's and popular vote turns people off from sulfates..why though? Stick to what you know! Let it Show that you gone be aight with sulfates.
> 
> Grease is not popular either, but since I've been using it my hair is easy to detangle and I have way less SSK!. Popular demand kiss @ss.
> 
> Oh btw. My hair is thicker since using grease. Say "No" to popular demand.



I find it depends on product. I can go sulfate free if I'm not using petrolatum, mineral oil, or cones. When I am using these, sulfates are definitely what's going to get my hair clean - those three things aren't water soluble and will build up like nothing else. 

YT is full of it sometimes. I still get triggered when I see a scalp massage brush. I have one of them  but I was going through a dark time


----------



## I Am So Blessed

sunflora said:


> I find it depends on product. I can go sulfate free if I'm not using petrolatum, mineral oil, or cones. When I am using these, sulfates are definitely what's going to get my hair clean - those three things aren't water soluble and will build up like nothing else.
> 
> *YT is full of it sometimes. I still get triggered when I see a scalp massage brush. I have one of them  but I was going through a dark time*


Haha this cracked me up...They know how to get us don't they? True, it all depends on what works for you.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I Am So Blessed said:


> Why are so many women cutting off their long locs on YouTube? I don't get it. *intrigued*



Probably thinking what I think when I cut my hair. It's just hair and it'll be back lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

oneastrocurlie said:


> Probably thinking what I think when I cut my hair. It's just hair and it'll be back lol.


No lol! But hair isn't just hair. Thank God it grows back.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I Am So Blessed said:


> No lol! *But hair isn't just hair. *Thank God it grows back.



Eh lol. Lots of beautiful bald women in the world.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

oneastrocurlie said:


> Eh lol. Lots of beautiful bald women in the world.


Very true. But the fact still remains that hair is not just hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I Am So Blessed said:


> Very true. But the fact still remains that hair is not just hair.



We can agree to disagree


----------



## I Am So Blessed

oneastrocurlie said:


> We can agree to disagree


 Definitely.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I hopped in the shower this morning, scrubbed down, co-washes, all that....and I had to giggle to myself over the product label for Dove conditioner.

“ADVANCED MOISTURE”.

What’s so advanced about dimethicone, Glycerin, and BTMS in a 32 oz. bottle? Lol 

Makes my hair super soft and lightly coated, but man do manufacturers like to blow stuff up to make it all sparkly and dazzling.


----------



## Aggie

I Am So Blessed said:


> No lol! But hair isn't just hair. *Thank God it grows back*.


Amen to that!


----------



## GettingKinky

I was just on a cruise. It left from NOLA and there were soooo many black people on boards. All shapes, sizes and shades it was awesome to see. While I completely understand the reasons for braids, weaves, and wigs, I really wish more black women would wear their own hair, I estimate that less than 20% of the black women onboard were wearing their own hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

Saludable84 said:


> @I Am So Blessed I have been lurking over here for a few months, but I have gotten PMs and I have told people that if they don’t want to purchase curl activator, I mix glycerin and water in a spray bottle (I tell them how to play with proportions) and seal with Shea Butter. You will never have unmoisturized hair.



I’m interested in making my own curl activtor mix. I’m not sure it will work for me since I live in a low humidity area. What’s a good ratio of water to glycerin to start out with?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

GettingKinky said:


> I’m interested in making my own curl activtor mix. I’m not sure it will work for me since I live in a low humidity area.* What’s a good ratio of water to glycerin to start out with?*


Good question.

@FadingDelilah


----------



## rileypak

@Saludable84
How DARE you let usage of Bae fall off like that


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Come on Autumn! Hurry up and arrive so I can have better skin again and so I can do a braidNcurl. I love the crisp air of Autumn with a hot cup of coffee. Please please let me have a man by then.


----------



## ClassyJSP

The braids my mother put in for me yesterday were entirely too tight. The back of my neck was red with white bumps. I took them out tonight and washed/conditioned my hair. 

My hair seems a little thin (maybe I’m looking at my hair too hard) but I plan on doing a protein treatment on Thursday. 

Hopefully this doesn’t lead to another set back


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> Good question.
> 
> @FadingDelilah



I like to use 1 part glycerin to 2 parts water. But I don't mind a little greasiness. If that feels like too much for you than use 3 or 4 parts water. You can dilute it or add more glycerin to your liking.


----------



## GGsKin

@Coilystep. I hope you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## GettingKinky

FadingDelilah said:


> I like to use 1 part glycerin to 2 parts water. But I don't mind a little greasiness. If that feels like too much for you than use 3 or 4 parts water. You can dilute it or add more glycerin to your liking.



Thanks. I’m not a big fan of greasy so maybe I’ll start with 3:1. But my biggest concern is that I don’t want it to be sticky. Also I live in a place with low humidity so I’m not sure it will work well. I’ll make a really small batch.


----------



## FadingDelilah

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks. I’m not a big fan of greasy so maybe I’ll start with 3:1. But my biggest concern is that I don’t want it to be sticky. Also I live in a place with low humidity so I’m not sure it will work well. I’ll make a really small batch.



I find it works well no matter the humidity because the steam in the shower plumps it up everyday. I be like "ooh my hair is even softer now," lol. And the moisture lasts even when its dry out.


----------



## Saludable84

GettingKinky said:


> I’m interested in making my own curl activtor mix. I’m not sure it will work for me since I live in a low humidity area. What’s a good ratio of water to glycerin to start out with?


Totally missed this. I normally do percentages but ratio is fine. I’d recommend 40:60 glycerin:water. It shouldn’t be a heavy mixture (ime, it’s light). If it’s too light, move up to 50:50. I use 60:30  and it adds weight, but it perfectly fine for me. 

I also fine glycerin to be “tacky” not greasy, but it depends on the ratio. Once it settles and dries, you shouldn’t have that feeling anymore.


----------



## NatrulyMe

Looks Like my wash n go isn't going to last a week with this Summer humid weather in N.C. 

Guess I will rock it for one more day?


----------



## sunflora

Gosh darn!!

I ran out of my old ecostyler. The new one with the flip cap has a different formula. I had that with me down by the beach when I was on travel and my hair was a MESS. I liked like literal garbage all weekend and just wanted to crawl into a hole.

I stopped using gorilla snot because the citric acid would drip from my hair onto my skin and give me a rash. I tried it again on hair that wasn't soaking and it was alright, but I'm not totally sold on it. I hate searching for new products.


----------



## sunflora

I realllly don't wanna go into braids for my cruise. I know I should, but I don't want to. I think I might straighten it, but that means not getting in the water, and that just ain't right! 

But I HATE not being able to touch my hair, wet my scalp, etc, etc. It might be one of those last minute decisions, like a coin flip type, and no matter what I do I'll still regret it because I'm indecisive af lol.


----------



## Nightingale

sunflora said:


> I realllly don't wanna go into braids for my cruise. I know I should, but I don't want to. I think I might straighten it, but that means not getting in the water, and that just ain't right!
> 
> But I HATE not being able to touch my hair, wet my scalp, etc, etc. It might be one of those last minute decisions, like a coin flip type, and no matter what I do I'll still regret it because I'm indecisive af lol.



On my last cruise, I rinsed my hair as needed and wore buns, low ponytails, or a single braid during the day and casual nights. For formal nights, I wore a cute, straight wig.


----------



## Lissa0821

I did my first wash day and air drying of my hair in a long time. Combined with a good trim, my hair thickness has returned. Loving my hair again. I plan to stay on consistent with no heat until my next trim in January 2019.


----------



## Coilystep

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Coilystep. I hope you are enjoying yourself.


Thanks I did


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair is always in a bun and I have such a hard time keeping the edges slicked down. Why did I spend all this time transitioning just to hide my hair??

If only I didn’t exercise I would be a straight hair natural.


----------



## Sharpened

Bun Mistress said:


> I use seaweed as a shampoo now mostly


You got a kind of seaweed or technique to share?


----------



## Cattypus1

sunflora said:


> I realllly don't wanna go into braids for my cruise. I know I should, but I don't want to. I think I might straighten it, but that means not getting in the water, and that just ain't right!
> 
> But I HATE not being able to touch my hair, wet my scalp, etc, etc. It might be one of those last minute decisions, like a coin flip type, and no matter what I do I'll still regret it because I'm indecisive af lol.


I am so with you @sunflora. I am headed to Jamaica soon and have been doing crochets for my vacations since going natural. I just made the decision to not do crochets because I hate the takedown and I hate having my hair braided tightly. I hate not having free access to my hair and scalp.  I’ve learned to do a decent WNG and I’m going with that.  Go on vacation and have fun!


----------



## Bun Mistress

Sharpened said:


> You got a kind of seaweed or technique to share?


Sure, I use a seaweed powder or a dried seaweed.  The dried seaweed is funori you put about a tablespoon in a cup of water bring it to a boil then take it off the heat and let it sit for at least an hour but it keeps for 2 days in the frigde.  The Powderis kombu and funori and you take about a 4th of a teaspoon and about a 1/4 of a cup of boiling hot water let ir still for an hour.

Either method let this sit on you hair and scalp for at least 20 minutes or as long as you want.  Then Rinse.  The dried seaweed is perferred even thoug it takes long because there is no powder to worry aboutl.  But the powder is really fine and I haven't had too big od a problem rinsing.


----------



## Sharpened

Bun Mistress said:


> Sure, I use a seaweed powder or a dried seaweed.  The dried seaweed is funori you put about a tablespoon in a cup of water bring it to a boil then take it off the heat and let it sit for at least an hour but it keeps for 2 days in the frigde.  The Powderis kombu and funori and you take about a 4th of a teaspoon and about a 1/4 of a cup of boiling hot water let ir still for an hour.
> 
> Either method let this sit on you hair and scalp for at least 20 minutes or as long as you want.  Then Rinse.  The dried seaweed is perferred even thoug it takes long because there is no powder to worry aboutl.  But the powder is really fine and I haven't had too big od a problem rinsing.


Thank you! I am curious as to how it compares to colloidal oatmeal as far as slip, cleansing, and leaving protein deposits behind. *taking notes*


----------



## Bun Mistress

sorry I have never used Oatmeal.  I think it cleanse well enough (for me) it doesn't strip your hair.  It is supposed to stimulate hair grown but I am not going to talk about that because I refuse to start a bandwaggon.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I brought all the things downstairs that I needed in order to detangle. It sat there for 3 hours while I watched TV and stared at the fish tank. Now I'm ready for bed. I accomplished nothing.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Funny, yesterday I was in the WaWa checkout line and the woman in front of me had a ball of big nappy hair with her work uniform on. I was also just getting off work and my hair was also a big nappy ball. I look over to my right, through the store's glass window and another black woman is getting out her car with two nappy puffs on each side. All three of use with a halo of fluff, with no slick edges in sight. (None of our heads were "done") I said to myself "black girls aint ashamed to be nappy No mo hayyyyy" I loved it. The woman in front of me then looks back as soon as I start to speak to the cashier. She took a double take at my head and inside I'm like . Girl I was already looking at yours from behind so don't stunt.


----------



## LovelyRo

Tea rinsing has decreased my hair fall dramatically!

I used fenugreek, Amla and nettle for my last rinse.


----------



## MzSwift

sunflora said:


> I realllly don't wanna go into braids for my cruise. I know I should, but I don't want to. I think I might straighten it, but that means not getting in the water, and that just ain't right!
> 
> But I HATE not being able to touch my hair, wet my scalp, etc, etc. It might be one of those last minute decisions, like a coin flip type, and no matter what I do I'll still regret it because I'm indecisive af lol.



Could you do mini twists or mini braids? They’re so versatile. You can rinse them daily, bun or ponytail them, wear them in a WNG, and swim in them. They are also a good get up and go hairstyle. GL to you and I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## sunflora

MzSwift said:


> Could you do mini twists or mini braids? They’re so versatile. You can rinse them daily, bun or ponytail them, wear them in a WNG, and swim in them. They are also a good get up and go hairstyle. GL to you and I hope you have a great time!!



These both sound like a good idea. My hair is a bit short so I have no idea how they would look, but it's worth a shot. I'll put some though into it, I still have a little bit of time.


----------



## sunflora

View attachment 433193

I don't think this is henna's work. I dyed my hair early in spring and used a permanent dye with peroxide and ammonia. Only my roots are black now, even with henna they haven't turned this color. I've done some reading and those dyes lift before depositing. It appears that now that the black has worn out, the lifted hair had been this rusty color. I ordered some Bigen, as it doesn't lift at all to use this weekend. Hopefully it lasts a good amount of time... we will see!

(added a clearer pic)


----------



## Sharpened

I am in a weird mood. I want to show off my banging wash & go today. It still has movement even though it is completely dry. I haven't had this feeling since I last straightened my hair when I wore a curl back in the 90s.


----------



## sunflora

The oriental black turned out gorgeous blue black. I put it on my eyebrows too, but only for 10 minutes. Super happy with the results, though I'm sure it won't last long. I'll get them waxed tomorrow. Gonna DC and then see if I can get a good pic of how the color turned out.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I tried my first wig today.  I didn't pluck enough and I want a severe thinning out and hair cut but.  But.  I can't even with hte styling right now.  I went from never weave to thinking about to playing with it to wig up the mess.


----------



## Ayesha81

I love my hair!!!  I washed with redken cleansing cream and conditioned with biolage conditioning balm with a plastic cap for about an hour....now my hair is so light soft and bouncy!!! My hair was in desperate need of clarifying it was greasy flat limp and redken cleansing cream brought it back to life it was not drying at all.


----------



## sunflora

I missed a significant chunk on the inside of my hair when dying. It looks all dusty. Ah well, better luck in 6 months.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I've been putting off detangling...oh gosh *rubs eyes*.  My hair is so clumped together. My hair shrinks each day I don't comb it. My roots are compact . I will comb it tomorrow. I cooked dinner (fried chicken, potatoe salad, hush puppies and collared greens) so I did accomplish something today. I had my robe and my night scarf on all day. I look so busted but oh well..Its Satuday.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I took off my first wig today
lord help me. I have no patience and I know I took off some edges.  I have egdes for days but I dont want to be a tyra meme.


----------



## Bun Mistress

sunflora said:


> View attachment 433193
> 
> I don't think this is henna's work. I dyed my hair early in spring and used a permanent dye with peroxide and ammonia. Only my roots are black now, even with henna they haven't turned this color. I've done some reading and those dyes lift before depositing. It appears that now that the black has worn out, the lifted hair had been this rusty color. I ordered some Bigen, as it doesn't lift at all to use this weekend. Hopefully it lasts a good amount of time... we will see!
> 
> (added a clearer pic)
> View attachment 433195


hmmmm

If you want black I would do a step with a brown red henna and an indgo with salt mixed.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

How are some of y'all doing braidouts and sets in the Summer time? Doesn't the humidity ruin the style?


----------



## sunflora

Bun Mistress said:


> hmmmm
> 
> If you want black I would do a step with a brown red henna and an indgo with salt mixed.



I've tried indigo several times, but probably did it wrong. I mixed it with my henna instead of doing a two-step, or added extra indigo to my Noir Lush bar. I ended up 
using Bigen, which definitely took me down to one color. It was a little drying but I don't think it was damaging at all, as it is just a deposit. I'll see how it lasts. I'd rather do Indigo as it's the most natural, so I'll try a two step next time when this color fades.


----------



## Kindheart

I ve done an hair analysis and my scalp is in good condition  ,no hair loss ,although I need to clarify more often (I oil my scalp),my hair needs a bit of protein .overall it’s healthy so I m happy with that.


----------



## Saludable84

I Am So Blessed said:


> How are some of y'all doing braidouts and sets in the Summer time? Doesn't the humidity ruin the style?


I don’t exactly use light products. I also don’t take my hair down the next day, usually wait about 3-4 days after washing. If the humidity is bad, I don’t take my hair out. I wait until the humidity breaks a bit.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## Lissa0821

My ends are still quite dry and I am not trimming off any more hair anytime soon.  So I sat under the steamer with Queen Helene Cholesterol, mixed with honey and JBCO. I did a final rinse with Apple Cider Vinegar and finish with LOC using aloe vera juice. Hopefully this will soften my hair and smooth my ends.


----------



## Lissa0821

rileypak said:


>



Wow her hair bounced back for that bad dye job a couple of years ago.


----------



## GettingKinky

The last 3-4 inches of my hair is straight and I have no idea why.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> The last 3-4 inches of my hair is straight and I have no idea why.


how are your moisture levels? I know my hair gets straight and my curls limp if I need protein.


----------



## GettingKinky

BronxJazzy said:


> how are your moisture levels? I know my hair gets straight and my curls limp if I need protein.



My ends probably are dry. I use a protein conditioner every other week, and I moisturize my ends every night, but they aren’t happy.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> My ends probably are dry. I use a protein conditioner every other week, and I moisturize my ends every night, but they aren’t happy.


Oh okay well I hope you fig out what's wrong. I know you have been struggling for a bit with your natural hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

BronxJazzy said:


> Oh okay well I hope you fig out what's wrong. I know you have been struggling for a bit with your natural hair.



Thanks. I have, I don’t know how I want to wear it or how to keep the ends happy. I’m going to have to put some serious effort in.


----------



## nerdography

I have finally found the perfect leave in and styler for my hair. Alikay Natural Lemongrass Leave-In and Eden Bodyworks' Natural Curl Defining Creme. My hair stays moisturized all week and doesn't flake. I have finally perfected my hair care routine 

ETA// I forgot to mention. Since I started CG my edges are no longer frizzy and undefined. My curls spiral all the way to the roots.


----------



## niknakmac

Growing out this tapered cut is not making me happy.  I am ready to weave it or braid it up or something but I don't think my sides are long enough yet.  i guess they could be braided because I can twist them but I think that at the length they are at any type of hair added would be too much weight to my hair.  I am hoping by September I can do something with my hair because this in between stage is not hot.

ETA  I think once I get started I am going to protective style for a year.


----------



## curlyTisME

niknakmac said:


> Growing out this tapered cut is not making me happy.  I am ready to weave it or braid it up or something but I don't think my sides are long enough yet.  i guess they could be braided because I can twist them but I think that at the length they are at any type of hair added would be too much weight to my hair.  I am hoping by September I can do something with my hair because this in-between stage is not hot.
> 
> ETA  I think once I get started I am going to protective style for a year.


 
Stay out of my head! I feel the EXACT same way. I want to PS but I do not want to blow my hair out. I got a blowout and tri,m last week and it reverted in 30 minutes I kid you not. I have been thinking about a wig but I do not know if I would really wear it.

I am ready for growth and with consistency and a good routine hopefully I will see results. I also invested in some professional quality products for baby girl and me to help with weekly and bi-weekly maintenance.


----------



## niknakmac

curlyTisME said:


> Stay out of my head! I feel the EXACT same way. I want to PS but I do not want to blow my hair out. I got a blowout and tri, last week and it reverted in 30 minutes I kid you not. I have been thinking about a wig but I do not know if I would really wear it.
> 
> I am ready for growth and consistency with my routine will hopefully render that. I also invested in some professional quality products for baby girl and me to help with weekly and bi-weekly maintenance.



I debated the wig too but I get so hot I know I wouldn't last half a day!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

niknakmac said:


> Growing out this tapered cut is not making me happy.  I am ready to weave it or braid it up or something but I don't think my sides are long enough yet.  i guess they could be braided because I can twist them but I think that at the length they are at any type of hair added would be too much weight to my hair.  I am hoping by September I can do something with my hair because this in between stage is not hot.
> 
> ETA  I think once I get started I am going to protective style for a year.



Tapered cut grower outer here too. Lol. I want to get braids or something too around September before I color again.


----------



## curlyTisME

niknakmac said:


> I debated the wig too but I get so hot I know I wouldn't last half a day!



Same, I need access to my scalp and the humidity here in NC makes me think it would be a HOT mess.


----------



## sunflora

Should not have sang praises on Bigen so soon. My ends are snapping off very alarmingly, I suppose it was very drying though I've been piling on moisture. I can't be mad though, I know no hair dye is damage free. Just going to learn my lesson and continue bunning.


----------



## niknakmac

Went to see my braider today.  She suggested small box braids and says that they will be light enough for my hair.  so I have an appointment for Saturday.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don’t know why people wanna change my hair. I have to keep setting people straight. I like my hair the way it is. I don’t need to add gel or have straight hair to like my hair.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

real hairlines matter......


----------



## Colocha

I have been gone again for forever because I'm comfortable with my hair routine, but I just discovered something and wanted to drop it.

Aveda's smooth infusion prep styler + a similar consistency leave-in, sealed by crn almond jai, sealed by aveda smooth infusion naturally straight, set on purple rollers under the dryer for maybe 1.5-2 hours, then bantu knotted (two big knots) overnight has given me (better than my) blow dry straight hair that has lasted a week in Bahamian humidity. I got through a day that it rained so hard the streets flooded by flipping it up into a bun with a scrunchie. At the end of the day when the sun came out I took the scrunchie off and my hair flowed back down like nothing. 

All week people have been asking my regimen, whether my hair is real, and whether my hair is blow dried. All I do at night is rub some shea butter on the length and ends, lightly finger detangle, and bantu knot in 2 or 3 knots. In the day I wear a large puff cuff so my hair is pulled back but not quite into a pony tail.

Anybody fighting humidity, this stuff is the answer.


----------



## GettingKinky

Colocha said:


> I have been gone again for forever because I'm comfortable with my hair routine, but I just discovered something and wanted to drop it.
> 
> Aveda's smooth infusion prep styler + a similar consistency leave-in, sealed by crn almond jai, sealed by aveda smooth infusion naturally straight, set on purple rollers under the dryer for maybe 1.5-2 hours, then bantu knotted (two big knots) overnight has given me (better than my) blow dry straight hair that has lasted a week in Bahamian humidity. I got through a day that it rained so hard the streets flooded by flipping it up into a bun with a scrunchie. At the end of the day when the sun came out I took the scrunchie off and my hair flowed back down like nothing.
> 
> All week people have been asking my regimen, whether my hair is real, and whether my hair is blow dried. All I do at night is rub some shea butter on the length and ends, lightly finger detangle, and bantu knot in 2 or 3 knots. In the day I wear a large puff cuff so my hair is pulled back but not quite into a pony tail.
> 
> Anybody fighting humidity, this stuff is the answer.



That’s awesome that it survives the humidity, but it also sounds heavy. Was your hair bouncy?


----------



## NatrulyMe

Yesterday, I tired the "Roll Up Bun" style and it looked good for my first try.. I had severals compliments. I might start giving it my go to style since my hair grown?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wanted kinky twists, then crochet braids.... and now I just want to wash and go.
 My hair has been out of a protective style a little over a month. I need to get it together soon.


----------



## Sally.

So, yesterday I had a bit of time and wanted to only use natural products on my hair so I did 4 treatments on my hair since it had been shedding, breaking, and dry from my 2 year period of neglecting it. 

I started with an avocado hot oil prepoo with my hothead for 1 hour. I then did a bentonite/kaolin clay detox for an hour, followed up with a henna treatment for 2 hours, and then deep conditioned with my Kindred Pumpkin DC mixed with the waikiki DC mask from Bellebar. I finished with a wash and go using evoo and ecostyler gel.

My hair was pretty moisturized and while my curls looked much better, they still weren't as popping as I think they can get. My hair feels soft but I actually think it's _*too soft. *_Usually, ecostyler gel keeps a strong hold on my hair, keeping my curls in tact and frizz free for at least 3 days, but this is the morning after and my hair already feels like it has no hold. I also think the hold from the gel and weight of my hair was what gave my curly hair volume (my hair is cut in a devacut). Now that my hair is weightless/feather soft, my curls just hangs lifeless. Has anybody had this problem?


----------



## Sally.

oneastrocurlie said:


> Now that I've been to a salon that only cuts hair in its curly state I'm convinced I'll never straighten my hair to get a trim again.


I'm looking for this kind of salon. I had it when I was living in a bigger city and could find a black owned Devacut-certified stylist. Can I ask how'd you find the place you go? Is it a chain? Is the stylist black?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I don't like my hairstyle today. I don't like Summer either.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Sally. said:


> I'm looking for this kind of salon. I had it when I was living in a bigger city and could find a black owned Devacut-certified stylist. Can I ask how'd you find the place you go? Is it a chain? Is the stylist black?



I found this one by on a fb friend who's also natural posting about her experience. Other times I find salons by searching instagram hashtags for example #yourcityhair or #yourcitysalon 

The place isn't a chain and believe it or not the owner is a white guy. There's only 3 stylists and 2 assistants. The lady who did my hair is mixed (I think) and the other stylist is black (i think).

I know that probably sounds odd and to prove I'm not crazy going to a white man owned salon here's their IG page lol: https://www.instagram.com/evanjosephsalon/

The day of my appointment my former cousin was in there and the owner did her hair. It looked awesome. 

I wish I could find a black owned salon just like this.


----------



## nerdography

I had the strangest hair related dream last night.

I was at Beyonce's baby shower at Steve Harvey's house She had gotten a box of clay hair mask, but she didn't want them, and said I could have them if I wanted them. I was so excited to try the new products that I put them on my hair in the middle of the baby shower and sat up there with a plastic cap on my head and towel around my shoulders  Blue laughed at me, but dug in the box. She was impressed that the products were all natural, cruelty free, and black owned 

When it was time to rinse I got up and went to Steve's master bathroom and he followed me asking what I was doing. I told him I needed to rinse my hair, he said okay and left. So, here I am in the middle of a baby shower doing my hair. My hair detangled so easily looked amazing after I was done; everyone was so impressed


----------



## **SaSSy**

The 18th of this month made two years since I BCed my hair for the 3rd time, in 8 years of being natural. I’m feeling unsatisfactory about my hair. Don’t get me wrong I’m happy with the progress, but I had a few setbacks with African hair braiders that made me feel disappointed. I’m in that awkward stage I always hate, of not having long hair or having short hair, but my level of shrinkage makes my hair look shorter then it really is  when it’s wet/unstretched. I’m shoulder length in the front and armpit in the back, which is great. I think it’s going to be at least two more years to get out of this awkward stage.


----------



## Saludable84

Sally. said:


> So, yesterday I had a bit of time and wanted to only use natural products on my hair so I did 4 treatments on my hair since it had been shedding, breaking, and dry from my 2 year period of neglecting it.
> 
> I started with an avocado hot oil prepoo with my hothead for 1 hour. I then did a bentonite/kaolin clay detox for an hour, followed up with a henna treatment for 2 hours, and then deep conditioned with my Kindred Pumpkin DC mixed with the waikiki DC mask from Bellebar. I finished with a wash and go using evoo and ecostyler gel.
> 
> My hair was pretty moisturized and while my curls looked much better, they still weren't as popping as I think they can get. My hair feels soft but I actually think it's _*too soft. *_Usually, ecostyler gel keeps a strong hold on my hair, keeping my curls in tact and frizz free for at least 3 days, but this is the morning after and my hair already feels like it has no hold. I also think the hold from the gel and weight of my hair was what gave my curly hair volume (my hair is cut in a devacut). Now that my hair is weightless/feather soft, my curls just hangs lifeless. Has anybody had this problem?


Yes. I usually have the issue when humidity is high though. Or, I don’t use a proper leave in under my gel.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@guyaneseyankee  , Good morning! What is your hair routine like? Your hair is lush!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

shawnyblazes said:


> @guyaneseyankee  , Good morning! What is your hair routine like? Your hair is lush!


Good morning @shawnyblazes   I keep it simple.  I wash on Sundays and deep condition faithfully with my hothead.  I detangle with Knot Today and smooth in my diy shea butter mix.  My commercial shampoos and conditioners vary as I am a product junkie.  But I think the key is deep conditioning every week.  I don't style my hair often  I wear a puff all the time.  I also genetically have thick and fast growing hair.
Thank you for the compliment.

HTH

ETA:  I water my hair in the shower mid week.  Not saturate but spritz and moisturize with my shea butter again (usually on Wednesday's or I co-wash if I feel my hair needs it)


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Damm ittt...... I'm tired of detangling. I just did this a week ago!! *kick*


----------



## Lissa0821

I used bentonite clay mixed with ACV for the first time Wednesday followed by Joico Moisture Balm.  My hair was clean, soft  and my ends finally smooth.  My niece put in box braids yesterday so I am looking forward to 12 weeks of this protective style


----------



## NatrulyMe

I hate my hair this Summer. Always frizzes.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I am coing to the acceptance that my hair is just not going to be the same until I stop breast feeding and my hair has grawn out from the last 4 years of being pregnant twice and breast feeding for 24 months.


----------



## Kindheart

I ve been natural for years but how come I never heard of Steampod ?? I got my hair straightened and looked beaaauutiful ,although it reverted the next morning . The results were nice though


----------



## discodumpling

I need to DC...but have nothing (commercial) in the house. Just a couple of years ago I would have just whipped something together...now I'm bout to head to the BSS....smh. I gotta do better.


----------



## Royalq

Whew! I completely forgot how much my hair loves protein. I used to do an aphogee 2 step every month when I was natural. My hair will not accept moisture with out getting protein first. Last year I tried to stupidly step away from the 2 step and 2 minute and tried to use cheaper proteins. Since relaxing last summer I haven't used two step at all. And lately I've just been deep conditioning with no protein. My hair had been soooo dry and brittle and breaking and I couldn't figure out why. Until it hit me that I haven't done an aphogee 2 step treatment since relaxing. So I went out and bought the treatment along with a shea moisture Manuka shampoo and joico moisture balm. I did the treatment on Friday and did a good long DC. My hair is soo juicy and soft now. I tried to use cheaper products but my hair wasn't having it. So from now on I'll stick to what works for my hair. Weekly aphogee 2 minute with a DC and Sulfate free shampoo and Monthly aphogee 2 step.


----------



## janaq2003

Had a nightmare a stylist put a relaxer on my hair!


----------



## Kindheart

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I don’t know why people wanna change my hair. I have to keep setting people straight. I like my hair the way it is. I don’t need to add gel or have straight hair to like my hair.


Im with you sis ,my own mother says my natural hair look clownish and that I should always keep it twisted or braided . She only likes my hair when it’s straight. I love natural hair  besides  hubby loves playing with it too*wink*


----------



## sunflora

I started using a product with cones - why? Because my hair loved it back in the day. But what have we learned so far? My hair doesn't love anything it used to. On top of the dye, it feels like straw. Doh!

So I washed with a shampoo that had coco betaine or whatever in it and then it felt even more like straw. Doh! I have the thickest DC I own - Beau Vert from Jakaela on Etsy - in my hair under a heat cap. I stuck the guilty conditioner in my guest bathroom cabinet.

As a side note, since that was a growth related conditioner, I'm thinking of giving up on growth aids and just taking the patient healthy road. I don't want anything that'll dry my hair out, change the way I treat my hair, or otherwise complicate my hair regimen. I'll revisit this thought process later.


----------



## Sharpened

I am wondering if the inversion method could help reduce or prevent grey hairs. I guess it would also depend on the nutrients in our blood and stress levels.

Now I understand why some older folks have thinning hair when it goes grey. I can pluck my few greys out easily without any pain with my fingers. Plucking the normal hairs (by accident) makes my eyes water, it hurts so much. I even plucked a grey out of my DH's eyebrow with my fingers; he barely felt the tug. A normal hair stayed put and curled from my fingernails.

Using ACV has helped my detangling game. It helps pumpkin seed oil and water work better.

I want to reach waist length mostly loose before I turn 50. I will take twist and puff breaks to keep me from cutting my hair.

I get breakage, but no split ends. I had found three reverse splits when I had started to use the Tangle Teezer Thick n Curly, but none in the last six months. Using it sporadically helps.

I think aloe is better for my scalp than my hair, but my nape seems to like it.


----------



## Kindheart

I washed my hair yesterday ,I used mielle shampoo and Dc ,Asiam leave in and double butter and A  bit of palmers dry oil mixed with real monoi oil on the ends. I stretched it and blow dried it. happy with the results it looks  really good .
Mielle DC only needed 10 mins to fully penetrate .
@Sharpened my grey hair look thick and stubborn


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I took this photo, and I’m in love how coppery looking my hair is on its own. I haven’t dyed or bleached my hair in years. 

I cross posted this in another forum, but I decided to darken the picture a bit just because it was looking so orange colored. 


via Imgflip Meme Generator

On the occasion that I probably will want to rinse my hair red, it’ll look nice though 

Sorry for my very linty shirt.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Welp.....*sigh*.  I think my hair may be too long/thick for me to handle. Its growing fast too.  Am I thrilled?....no (not today). I never had this much hair in my life. Instead of me handling IT today it handled me. So I put it in an updo and all day I felt the weight of it along with the bobby pins poking. I stared in the mirror at thinking "no...no..this cant be!"  Two more inches away from Hip Length. I have to do something. I'm not really complaining I'm talking about my experience for the last weeks. I have to think about some options. I Will not relax or cut it. I just have to do something. Or maybe this was just a bad two weeks. Or maybe I'm just tired of dealing with it all . Oh I'm a "Debbie downer" today.


----------



## sunflora

I Am So Blessed said:


> Welp.....*sigh*.  I think my hair may be too long/thick for me to handle. Its growing fast too.  Am I thrilled?....no (not today). I never had this much hair in my life. Instead of me handling IT today it handled me. So I put it in an updo and all day I felt the weight of it along with the bobby pins poking. I stared in the mirror at thinking "no...no..this cant be!"  Two more inches away from Hip Length. I have to do something. I'm not really complaining I'm talking about my experience for the last weeks. I have to think about some options. I Will not relax or cut it. I just have to do something. Or maybe this was just a bad two weeks. Or maybe I'm just tired of dealing with it all . Oh I'm a "Debbie downer" today.



Have you considered maintaining your hair in braids? Maybe braid into 4-6 sections and make updos with those braids? Then you only have to worry about it when you take down to wash. I think Chicoro does this, though I'm not sure, but if I ever had long hair I'm positive that's what I would do.


----------



## shasha8685

I think I miss my hair.

I've been in braids since April.....


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I Am So Blessed said:


> Welp.....*sigh*.  I think my hair may be too long/thick for me to handle. Its growing fast too.  Am I thrilled?....no (not today). I never had this much hair in my life. Instead of me handling IT today it handled me. So I put it in an updo and all day I felt the weight of it along with the bobby pins poking. I stared in the mirror at thinking "no...no..this cant be!"  Two more inches away from Hip Length. I have to do something. I'm not really complaining I'm talking about my experience for the last weeks. I have to think about some options. I Will not relax or cut it. I just have to do something. Or maybe this was just a bad two weeks. Or maybe I'm just tired of dealing with it all . Oh I'm a "Debbie downer" today.





sunflora said:


> Have you considered maintaining your hair in braids? Maybe braid into 4-6 sections and make updos with those braids? Then you only have to worry about it when you take down to wash. I think Chicoro does this, though I'm not sure, but if I ever had long hair I'm positive that's what I would do.


I agree with sunflora. It sounds like it's time for some simple twists or braids with your natural hair so you can get a rest. After a month of braids/twists you;ll actually miss it and the joyous journey will presume.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why is Etae Hair food drops $35.99 for 2ozs?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BronxJazzy said:


> I agree with sunflora. It sounds like it's time for some simple twists or braids with your natural hair so you can get a rest. After a month of braids/twists you;ll actually miss it and the joyous journey will presume.





sunflora said:


> Have you considered maintaining your hair in braids? Maybe braid into 4-6 sections and make updos with those braids? Then you only have to worry about it when you take down to wash. I think Chicoro does this, though I'm not sure, but if I ever had long hair I'm positive that's what I would do.


Thank you ladies. I do twists . My hair is twisted 100% of the time.
I'm tired of detangling and separating. These cannot be avoided by any means. I get this attitude every year then it passes and I'm good after. This seems to be a pattern for every year that I'm natural.
When my first year natural ended I was overwhelmed a tiny bit then the feeling left me. After my second year ended i was really overwhelmed for a few days with 13 inches of 4B hair. Now that my third year has ended with 19-21 inches I'm like whoa...whoa! Detangling got real, real fast. The webbing effect is crazy right now. But God will give me the grace to handle it as it continues to grow.  Length sneaks up on me. This has happened every year like clockwork for each new level I reach in length. In a week or so I'll be back to normal once I get use to it again.

Am I the only one that gets surprised by (seemingly sudden) length? Thanks for the good suggestions.


----------



## LovelyRo

I want a wig that looks like a braid out on blown out natural hair... I’d be willing to make the wig... I just need the right hair.


----------



## sunflora

I realize I will always have a type 2 patch of hair in the front of my head, and it breaks my heart. This patch seems to get bigger over the years. The only way I could wear my hair out curly is if I pulled the top up in a high bun. Hair is weird man


----------



## Kindheart

my hair stays wanting moisture ..can’t go two days without re moisturising .


Just got my Qhemet . The AOHC is aaa maaa ziii g


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Why is Etae Hair food drops $35.99 for 2ozs?*


@shawnyblazes
Gurl....Did you see that mess! 

When they first launched, I think they had an "Introductory Price" for like $25.99.

If I was going to spend that much, I'd get P.hyto, AE or Un.a


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Gurl....Did you see that mess!
> 
> When they first launched, I think they had an "Introductory Price" for like $25.99.
> 
> If I was going to spend that much, I'd get P.hyto, AE or Un.a



I wonder what they are going to do for Black Friday? Back to that $25.99? for TWO ozs??? smh. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *I wonder what they are going to do for Black Friday? Back to that $25.99? for TWO ozs??? smh.*


@shawnyblazes
Prolly.

They won't be on my list.


----------



## Sally.

oneastrocurlie said:


> I found this one by on a fb friend who's also natural posting about her experience. Other times I find salons by searching instagram hashtags for example #yourcityhair or #yourcitysalon
> 
> The place isn't a chain and believe it or not the owner is a white guy. There's only 3 stylists and 2 assistants. The lady who did my hair is mixed (I think) and the other stylist is black (i think).
> 
> I know that probably sounds odd and to prove I'm not crazy going to a white man owned salon here's their IG page lol: https://www.instagram.com/evanjosephsalon/
> 
> The day of my appointment my former cousin was in there and the owner did her hair. It looked awesome.
> 
> I wish I could find a black owned salon just like this.


That salon looks amazing. They look like they truly understand how to cut and define curls. I don’t know why it is STILL so hard to find black stylists who can do this when the natural hair movement has been going strong for over 10 years now.


----------



## Sally.

I prepooed with coconut oil, did a bentonite/kaolin/ghassoul clay mask, and dc with shea Moisture Hi Po. 

I am going to officially stop using coconut oil on my hair. It strengthened my hair a bit but it mostly made it dry and my ends were raggedy. Avocado and olive oil leaves me with super moisturized, easy to manipulate hair. 

This was my second time buying and trying the shea moisture hi po. I didn’t really care for it the first time around but thought I’d give it another shot since so many people rave about it. It had slip but didn’t feel moisturizing going on or after being washed out. It also seemed to have a bit of synthetic ingredients i am trying to avoid since I’m doing mostly natural ingredients. 

I LOVED the bentonite/kaolin/ghassoul detox mask! Definitely a staple going forward.


----------



## Sally.

Kindheart said:


> Just got my Qhemet . The AOHC is aaa maaa ziii g


This is one of my HG products!


----------



## Sally.

**SaSSy** said:


> . I think it’s going to be at least two more years to get out of this awkward stage.


Same here. I’m APL in the back but with my shrinkage, my wash and goes end up barely reaching my neck. I’m gonna try Ayurveda methods to see if I can get faster growth because I don’t wanna be at this shrinkage length for the next 2 years.


----------



## Royalq

Im getting random sore spots on my scalp that scab over. Idk what it is. Its been happening for the past 3 weeks now. I would scratch my scalp and find a scab spot. Also last week I was doing an aphogee treatment and when I put it on my scalp my scalp burned and tingled a bit. Im not using anything new so idk what it could be.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Welp, that was a fail.

 I tried to blow dry my washandgo and it frizzed it out. I smoothed it back into two low ponytails to go to bed and this morning its soft and slightly damp.

Tonight, I'll cowash and twist up to stretch for next week.


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> Im getting random sore spots on my scalp that scab over. Idk what it is. Its been happening for the past 3 weeks now. I would scratch my scalp and find a scab spot. Also last week I was doing an aphogee treatment and when I put it on my scalp my scalp burned and tingled a bit. Im not using anything new so idk what it could be.



Aww man, that sounds like a reaction to me.  Since your products haven’t changed how about changes in your diet? Have you been exercising or experiencing extra sweating in the scalp? Have you tried on any new wigs right after receiving them?


----------



## sunflora

Almost all of the hair products I use lately contain lavender EO... only my shampoo and leave in don't. Can you say stressed? Yep, so stressed. I've got a bottle of lavender at work, one in my kitchen and one under my bathroom sink. I'm about to buy a bigger diffuser. *screaming into my dog who definitely does NOT smell like lavender... yet*


----------



## imaginary

Finally reupped my subscription, but with this hair lazy Ive been feeling, I almost didn't. Slapped in some crochet braids though to get me through the next 2 months hopefully.


----------



## sunflora

I am SO done with my hair. So done, that I ended up driving to the store, getting some kanekolon hair and putting in some box braids. I'm only a quarter of the way through but I'm doing better than I thought I would. I honestly didn't care how jacked they look, I just want my hair to stop being such a jerk to me. i started without extensions but the shape of my hair and the lack of density made it look weird. If they last two weeks, I'll be thrilled. If they last two months and it doesnt take me the rest of my weekend to finish them, I might consider PSing from now on. I hate synthetic hair, but that's how tired I am.


----------



## Royalq

MzSwift said:


> Aww man, that sounds like a reaction to me.  Since your products haven’t changed how about changes in your diet? Have you been exercising or experiencing extra sweating in the scalp? Have you tried on any new wigs right after receiving them?


I was walking around in the summer heat and I didn't wash my hair for 2 weeks. Maybe dried sweat. I don't wash wigs right away when I receive them


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This second half of the year is going to focus on my supplements.  I start off good and then get lazy when its time to reupp.

 I love bamboo silica but I'm taking Camille Rose Super Foods and want to focus on that right now by itself.

 I'm going to add in collagen though. I need to check all my nooks and crannies before buying stuff.  I just purchased some collagen powder only to discover I bought some previously.

 Mornings  I'm taking my vitamin D, CR Superfoods, and drinking an 8 oz blend of Vital proteins Beauty Collagen (lavender/lemon).

 When I'm eating dinner, I'm taking another CR Superfoods . I'm trying to decide if I will try the Reservage collagen with dinner as well or another vital proteins drink.


----------



## Saludable84

@shawnyblazes i have reserveage. I just mix it with water in my bottle and drink until it’s done.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> @shawnyblazes i have reserveage. I just mix it with water in my bottle and drink until it’s done.



@Saludable84  How do you like it?


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> @Saludable84  How do you like it?


They are good. I prefer derma matrix, but the reserveage is a little cleaner and has less of a taste. I see results with the former faster but still use both, one after the other.


----------



## Aggie

I gat a teeny weeny afro again:


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I Am So Blessed said:


> Thank you ladies. I do twists . My hair is twisted 100% of the time.
> I'm tired of detangling and separating. These cannot be avoided by any means. I get this attitude every year then it passes and I'm good after. This seems to be a pattern for every year that I'm natural.
> When my first year natural ended I was overwhelmed a tiny bit then the feeling left me. After my second year ended i was really overwhelmed for a few days with 13 inches of 4B hair. Now that my third year has ended with 19-21 inches I'm like whoa...whoa! Detangling got real, real fast. The webbing effect is crazy right now. But God will give me the grace to handle it as it continues to grow.  Length sneaks up on me. This has happened every year like clockwork for each new level I reach in length. In a week or so I'll be back to normal once I get use to it again.
> 
> Am I the only one that gets surprised by (seemingly sudden) length? Thanks for the good suggestions.



I definitely understand where you’re coming from. 

Lately I haven’t even had the gall to comb my hair. At all. In some months. God saw fit to grace me with fine hair that’s easily separated under water flow. Otherwise I would’ve had a giant matted mass of hair by now. 

I think it was last week, I tried to gently comb my hair just to get some of my hair separated so it could dry a bit quicker. Shooooooot. It’s all fun and games until that 45min marker has passed and you aren’t even done with a quarter section of hair. Nope. I almost threw that comb in the trash out of frustration lol. Ill just let the water from the shower do it’s thing. It’s efficient to a decent degree and it’s quick. 

But I find God and the Lord to have beautiful, unsurpassable capabilities of humor and well-intended hubris for us humans. I used to only dream of having hair mere inches from my own bottom, now I wake up everyday with this long tassel-like hair looking like a deer in headlights as to what I can even do...if my hair allows me to do it, but I think it’s also a bit of a learning process too. For me personally, the longer my hair gets, the less and less it puts up with, concerning me touching it. “Oh, I’m feeling a bit fancy, maybe I can use one of my heat passes and flat iron my hair”. Yeah, but it’ll cost nearly 4 hours of my day lol, and that’s if I don’t freak over my hair snagging on every last thing it comes into close proximity to. 

I’ve been on the forums talking about 40 inches this, 40 inches that... “wah wah wah where my 40 inches at?”, but I’m over getting my entire self and sense of pride handed to me in a healthy dose of humble-pie with nearly 34 inches of hair every time I do so much as pass a reflection of myself. 

I tried doing flat twists recently too....nah. Not today. 

Don’t get me wrong, I never really imagined myself even making it this far, and I’m amazed what patience, innovation, and faith can do, but I definitely know the feeling of the unexpected turning into reality.


----------



## kupenda

Any recommendations for adding weight to flat ironed hair? Tonight I tested out a patch by blow drying and then using the flat iron on low. My hair seems too airy. Too light. The heat protectant I used was Silk Elements, with some CHI Silk Infusion. Then I added a smidge of oil before I put it in a bantu knot. But none of those things made my hair heavier/lay down. Maybe it’s technique?


----------



## PlanetCybertron

kupenda said:


> Any recommendations for adding weight to flat ironed hair? Tonight I tested out a patch by blow drying and then using the flat iron on low. My hair seems too airy. Too light. The heat protectant I used was Silk Elements, with some CHI Silk Infusion. Then I added a smidge of oil before I put it in a bantu knot. But none of those things made my hair heavier/lay down. Maybe it’s technique?



Maybe it might take a little while for your hair to weigh down a bit?

I think maybe using a bit more oil as the day goes by will eventually give your hair some weight. It more than likely has something to do with your hair strand thickness/density. Nothing bad by any means.


----------



## kupenda

PlanetCybertron said:


> Maybe it might take a little while for your hair to weigh down a bit?
> 
> I think maybe using a bit more oil as the day goes by will eventually give your hair some weight. It more than likely has something to do with your hair strand thickness/density. Nothing bad by any means.



Thanks for your reply. I was wondering if it had anything to do with needing a trim or dryness. I added some more oil today and my hair is beautiful but it poofs up quickly. I can’t even tell how long it is because it’s spread wide acros my back instead of down lol. 

I may just stick to salon visits when the weather cools. I had SO MANY ssk’s it was shameful


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> I gat a teeny weeny afro again:


But your skin is so perfect. You need to be dropping the tips


----------



## Saludable84

kupenda said:


> Any recommendations for adding weight to flat ironed hair? Tonight I tested out a patch by blow drying and then using the flat iron on low. My hair seems too airy. Too light. The heat protectant I used was Silk Elements, with some CHI Silk Infusion. Then I added a smidge of oil before I put it in a bantu knot. But none of those things made my hair heavier/lay down. Maybe it’s technique?


You may not have blow dried enough.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> But your skin is so perfect. You need to be dropping the tips


Awww, you're so sweet @Saludable84. I do try to keep on top of my skin care routine, even when I'm not posting it in the skin care forum. I still use Makeupartistchoice and PCASkin products. They are my favorite right now. Oh and Elemis is great too.


----------



## GettingKinky

Since I started doing LOC again and making sure I get enough oil on the ends my hair has been tangling a lot less. Why do I keep deviating from what I know my hair likes?

@Aggie you look great!!


----------



## Aggie

GettingKinky said:


> Since I started doing LOC again and making sure I get enough oil on the ends my hair has been tangling a lot less. Why do I keep deviating from what I know my hair likes?
> 
> @Aggie you look great!!


Thank you @GettingKinky .


----------



## sunflora

Getting extensions and such always makes me so self conscious. I hate having short hair one day and then popping up the next with WL hair and then people always have to say something, or obviously stare, and then I have to answer the same questions 50 times


----------



## oneastrocurlie

sunflora said:


> Getting extensions and such always makes me so self conscious. I hate having short hair one day and then popping up the next with WL hair and then people always have to say something, or obviously stare, and then I have to answer the same questions 50 times



I low-key hating going to work with new hair


----------



## LushLox

@AbsyBlvd Not sure if you're aware but Beauty by Zara are now selling Qhemet Biologics.


----------



## GGsKin

LushLox said:


> @AbsyBlvd Not sure if you're aware but Beauty by Zara are now selling Qhemet Biologics.



Oooh @LushLox Thanks for the heads up. I don't think explored these products before...


----------



## LushLox

AbsyBlvd said:


> Oooh @LushLox Thanks for the heads up. I don't think explored these products before...



It’s taken a British company a long time to bring those products over here. I know it’s a lines highly regarded by some ladies. 

Sorry I probably shouldn’t be enabling you!


----------



## GGsKin

LushLox said:


> It’s taken a British company a long time to bring those products over here. I know it’s a lines highly regarded by some ladies.
> 
> Sorry I probably shouldn’t be enabling you!



I knew you'd know what that smiley meant lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

PlanetCybertron said:


> I definitely understand where you’re coming from.
> 
> Lately I haven’t even had the gall to comb my hair. At all. In some months. God saw fit to grace me with fine hair that’s easily separated under water flow. Otherwise I would’ve had a giant matted mass of hair by now.
> 
> I think it was last week, I tried to gently comb my hair just to get some of my hair separated so it could dry a bit quicker. Shooooooot. It’s all fun and games until that 45min marker has passed and you aren’t even done with a quarter section of hair. Nope. I almost threw that comb in the trash out of frustration lol. Ill just let the water from the shower do it’s thing. It’s efficient to a decent degree and it’s quick.
> 
> But I find God and the Lord to have beautiful, unsurpassable capabilities of humor and well-intended hubris for us humans. I used to only dream of having hair mere inches from my own bottom, now I wake up everyday with this long tassel-like hair looking like a deer in headlights as to what I can even do...if my hair allows me to do it, but I think it’s also a bit of a learning process too. For me personally, the longer my hair gets, the less and less it puts up with, concerning me touching it. “Oh, I’m feeling a bit fancy, maybe I can use one of my heat passes and flat iron my hair”. Yeah, but it’ll cost nearly 4 hours of my day lol, and that’s if I don’t freak over my hair snagging on every last thing it comes into close proximity to.
> 
> I’ve been on the forums talking about 40 inches this, 40 inches that... “wah wah wah where my 40 inches at?”, but I’m over getting my entire self and sense of pride handed to me in a healthy dose of humble-pie with nearly 34 inches of hair every time I do so much as pass a reflection of myself.
> 
> I tried doing flat twists recently too....nah. Not today.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I never really imagined myself even making it this far, and I’m amazed what patience, innovation, and faith can do, but I definitely know the feeling of the unexpected turning into reality.


Great post. Thank you (ALL of y'all ) for the encouragement. I still haven't detangled YET! I don't even want to do it. Lately I have been letting it go. I've been Bunning with knotted hair.  I've been over working at work and searching within.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I just looked at my hair and although I haven't detangled in a while I don't have dreads yet YAY! I can get this done.  I have let my hair go before FOR MONTHS and I had to cut the knots out. That happened 15 years ago but, still. I don't want that to happen again so I better get it togetdon't.

I'm tired.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Can anyone shed light on how to get on Reniece's books? I see the last consults available were in Dec 2017.


----------



## ms.blue

Finally took out my braids, wash, treatment and dc.  After rinsing out my dc, I noticed my hairline ear to ear is a 4c while the rest is mostly 4b with 4a and 3c sprinkled throughout.  Doesn't seem like a big deal but it is to me since I usually had some sort of heat damaged in those areas.   I'm so proud how healthy my hair is despite the breakage and other set backs.


----------



## Aggie

GGsKin said:


> I knew you'd know what that smiley meant lol.


Hey Absy, you changed your screen name I see. Thanks for not changing your avi right away. It helped me to identify you .


----------



## GreenEyedJen

I went through a lot of life stuff in the past few years and neglected my hair (body and general grooming, too, if I'm honest). Over the past maybe 18 months or so, I took life by the cojones and have been working on things little by little, adding in more as time went on. I wasn't ready to jump right into my hair again like I used to, but instead of actively neglecting it, I've been keeping it in a bun. That way, I don't have to wash nor style it much. 

I haven't had my hair done professionally, save for a DevaCut that I do about every 1.5 to two years, in ages. Today, I got a wash and set. 

It felt sooo good to do what used to be a regular thing for me. And, I hit a goal that I thought would be impossible for me: BSB. I had suuuuper long hair when I was a child, owing to my mom's gentle touch and steady braids. I truly didn't think my hair would ever get past APL as an adult, just because I get too antsy and either cut it or wreck it with dye, and I simply don't have the patience to pamper it. I'm not nearly as gentle with it as she was. But, I think I'll do my bun and treat myself to a wash and set every six weeks or so. It really made me feel good.


----------



## MzSwift

GreenEyedJen said:


> I went through a lot of life stuff in the past few years and neglected my hair (body and general grooming, too, if I'm honest). Over the past maybe 18 months or so, I took life by the cojones and have been working on things little by little, adding in more as time went on. I wasn't ready to jump right into my hair again like I used to, but instead of actively neglecting it, I've been keeping it in a bun. That way, I don't have to wash nor style it much.
> 
> I haven't had my hair done professionally, save for a DevaCut that I do about every 1.5 to two years, in ages. Today, I got a wash and set.
> 
> It felt sooo good to do what used to be a regular thing for me. And, I hit a goal that I thought would be impossible for me: BSB. I had suuuuper long hair when I was a child, owing to my mom's gentle touch and steady braids. I truly didn't think my hair would ever get past APL as an adult, just because I get too antsy and either cut it or wreck it with dye, and I simply don't have the patience to pamper it. I'm not nearly as gentle with it as she was. But, I think I'll do my bun and treat myself to a wash and set every six weeks or so. It really made me feel good.





Sounds like you’re doing the best regi of all:  KISS!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@LushLox @AbsyBlvd
  QB  

Although, LushLox it may to heavy for your fine Relaxed Hair.


----------



## AlmostTamed

Has anyone noticed their hair losing body as it grows out? Whenever I blow dry my hair nowadays I can get it pretty straight and soft but I feel like it lacks the silky blowout look, it may be the products I'm using and the fact that my hair essentially has no shape to it its just all one length. My hair is currently full bra strap length probably closer to MBL but I'm being conservative so I don't get my feelings hurt when it's time to flat iron lol.


----------



## Aggie

AlmostTamed said:


> Has anyone noticed their hair losing body as it grows out? Whenever I blow dry my hair nowadays I can get it pretty straight and soft but I feel like it lacks the silky blowout look, it may be the products I'm using and the fact that my hair essentially has no shape to it its just all one length. My hair is currently full bra strap length probably closer to MBL but I'm being conservative so I don't get my feelings hurt when it's time to flat iron lol.


@AlmostTamed, I'm sorry but I can't say that I do. My hair builds body as it gets longer but I trim my hair for thickness using the lunar moon system. It really does help with my hair. 

I cut it all off because of demi-permanent damage but even so, it is already growing back real fast. 

I take MSM supps everyday to increase my anagen/hair growth cycle among other things. But this I feel really helps my hair growth a lot. 

My hair typically grows fastest at the nape area and so it has a triangular shape every single time, no matter how much I cut it. The nape area would always grow faster than the rest of my hair. 

Incidentally, I actually love the shape it takes on as it grows. I hope you are able to get the desired results you're looking for with your hair.


----------



## Saludable84

AlmostTamed said:


> Has anyone noticed their hair losing body as it grows out? Whenever I blow dry my hair nowadays I can get it pretty straight and soft but I feel like it lacks the silky blowout look, it may be the products I'm using and the fact that my hair essentially has no shape to it its just all one length. My hair is currently full bra strap length probably closer to MBL but I'm being conservative so I don't get my feelings hurt when it's time to flat iron lol.


How often are you applying heat to your hair?


----------



## Colocha

GettingKinky said:


> That’s awesome that it survives the humidity, but it also sounds heavy. Was your hair bouncy?


It was bouncy, not heavy at all. I've been doing this regularly for a few weeks now and I love it every week. It's light, flowy, blows in the wind, etc. I'm happy with it


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I finally broke out of prison y'all!  my hair is 100% detangled after 6 hours or so. I spent 4 hours last night and 2 1/2 tonight total. I was knocking on Setback's door! 

 In the future I don't care how tired I get I will never skip detangling ever in life. Praise the Lord.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This detangle session was no joke! I had my thumb tack for baby knots, a whole roll of paper towels, grease, the whole 9. When I got done I was so greased up, shiny, sticky and HAPPY!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Are there any 2018 Collagen threads? I did a search but me no see.


 On another note, I'm about to color my hair and think about highlights.


----------



## AlmostTamed

Saludable84 said:


> How often are you applying heat to your hair?


I typically blowdry once a month, usually on moderate heat just to make it easier for me braid not necessarily trying to get it super straight.


----------



## Saludable84

AlmostTamed said:


> I typically blowdry once a month, usually on moderate heat just to make it easier for me braid not necessarily trying to get it super straight.


It might be that you are losing volume over time. You could also try using a volumezing product.


----------



## Royalq

kupenda said:


> Any recommendations for adding weight to flat ironed hair? Tonight I tested out a patch by blow drying and then using the flat iron on low. My hair seems too airy. Too light. The heat protectant I used was Silk Elements, with some CHI Silk Infusion. Then I added a smidge of oil before I put it in a bantu knot. But none of those things made my hair heavier/lay down. Maybe it’s technique?


My hair is like that. It's because my hair is naturally fine. So to add a but more weight I let my hair air dry completely to have texture. Then I blow dry with a paddle brush real quick just to straighten out the roots and tame the hair a bit. I blow dry on a low heat setting. Then I flat iron. One pass no chase method. Maybe 2 passes on the roots. I use Biosilk as a protectant. This method leaves my hair bone straight but with a little touch of texture to add body and weight.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Do not send me a  shipping notification if you're not taking it to the post office.  I understand its a high shipment wait time. so, why would you send a shipping notification and it hasn't moved in 5 days.


 What is the point? To pacify your customers?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

I keep coming back to this site, expecting things to be how they used to be but everything is sooo sloooow.  It makes me kind of sad because this was (imo) where the black girl hair care revolution started.  I miss the days where you'd come back a day or two later and you missed out on so much.  I learned most of what I know about relaxed hair care from the ladies on here.  And now that I'm natural I'm left sifting through crazy youtube for sound information. sigh...


----------



## LovelyRo

I just cut an inch or so of heat damaged ends.  I’ll probably need to cut another inch to get all the way back on track.  I’ve suffered from extreme shedding (which is under control now) and heat damage... setbacks suck!


----------



## Saludable84

Once the weather gets cooler, my hair is going back to into hiding.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Camille Rose Naturals knew better and so should I. I could have kept my coins for some Ayurveda herbs/oils.

Im cancelling these folks left and right.  I refuse to put up with pre ordering boxes, limited edition items, inconsistent customer service.  I want to support but its tiring going year after year with the same complaint while the so called company is doing better and better.

Sorry.  I'm going to back to DIY for about 85%  of my haircare/bodycare items.


Shescentit and QB , haven't done me wrong yet.  I LOVE yall boo


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*sigh* because I'm always sighing....(over worked at 40 plus hours on my job praise God)

I'm 21 inches of 4c/4b hair at almost hip length (standing at 5 1/2") yet my hair stands at 3 inches past SL shrunken. I gave up on ever showing my real length. My hair don't roll like that...unless I flat iron it. My hair is so long, but no one sees it including me.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Y'all (Girl...)

My hair was so protein over loaded for the past 3 weeks. What saved my hair was a 1 on 1 with Jesus and activator. No lie.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

If you're 4B/4C like me and think that your hair will stretch with lenght it won't.  It will just get coilier.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

A guy at work had one of these on. It looked pretty nice. 


https://www.tsurag.com/pages/how-to-tsu


----------



## Aggie

I Am So Blessed said:


> Y'all (Girl...)
> 
> My hair was so protein over loaded for the past 3 weeks. What saved my hair was a 1 on 1 with Jesus and activator. No lie.


Girl Errytime you talk about Jesus, I get excited and everything in me leap for joy. I love it so much . Don't stop girlie...


----------



## Saludable84

I haven’t stretched my hair in a while so idk where it’s at. All I know is I’m not wearing it out much anymore. 

@I Am So Blessed  people know it’s long. Trust me, they just don’t know how long. People tell me all the time (I know your hair is long), so they know. Doesn’t matter if they can’t see.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Aggie said:


> Girl Errytime you talk about Jesus, I get excited and everything in me leap for joy. I love it so much . Don't stop girlie...


I won't stop.

Hey look at you! I love your new avatar....pretty!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Its been almost five months (April 1st) since my last trim. I will not be trimming again until April 2019. I want to see if I can make it a whole year. I think the reason for my last trim was because at the time I had just finished watching a trim video (I was under the video's influence). "Hair trim" videos are banned until April.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

WaistLengthDreams said:


> I keep coming back to this site, expecting things to be how they used to be but everything is sooo sloooow.  It makes me kind of sad because this was (imo) where the black girl hair care revolution started.  I miss the days where you'd come back a day or two later and you missed out on so much.  I learned most of what I know about relaxed hair care from the ladies on here.  And now that I'm natural I'm left sifting through crazy youtube for sound information. sigh...


I feel the same way...in a way. *silent tears in remembrance* These threads used to move so fast it made your head spin. 
Do you think it's because we said all we could possibly say about black hair care? That there's nothing New?  *scratches head*

Or could it be that most of the (original o-g's) members are gone?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

I Am So Blessed said:


> I feel the same way...in a way. *silent tears in remembrance* These threads used to move so fast it made your head spin.
> Do you think it's because we said all we could possibly say about black hair care? That there's nothing New?  *scratches head*
> 
> Or could it be that most of the (original o-g's) members are gone?



@I Am So Blessed 
I'm not really sure to tell you the truth.   When I found LHCF it was at the top of a lot of my hair care google searches.  And now when I search for natural hair care, I get a lot of blogs and youtube channels.  Maybe everyone's attention is directed elsewhere.  

One thing I really appreciate about this space is that every poster is on a level playing field.  And it's a majority rules kind of hierarchy to hair care.  That's how we learned so much about what to do.  Someone can introduce an out there theory or approach to hair care, some may follow and rave initially, but without fail if you gave it time, the majority yields its final say of ya or nay.  And everything was pretty much settled.      

On blogs and youtube, the poster is almost always seen as above or an authority over everyone else.  And then if a lowly commenter (or even a bunch of commenters) contracts it or disagrees (with or without evidence), they're largely ignored.  It creates this weird space of where most assume what you see is right, but then you're left to fail on your own at home.

There's just something pure about getting the masses of LHCF to agree to things.  And I know a lot of gems are in the archives, as a new natural I wish there more current conversations going on with members that are active now (even if the topics are really repetitive to the OGs who've been natural).


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

I Am So Blessed said:


> If you're 4B/4C like me and think that your hair will stretch with lenght it won't.  It will just get coilier.



I'm 65% sure that I have 4b hair and this statement makes me a little sad.  But then I see what your hair looks like after being natural 3 years and I feel like I'll be ok with all that length.   Although the thought of it being more coily does scare me a little bit. lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

WaistLengthDreams said:


> I'm 65% sure that I have 4b hair and this statement makes me a little sad.  But then I see what your hair looks like after being natural 3 years and I feel like I'll be ok with all that length.   Although the thought of it being more coily does scare me a little bit. lol


Thank you! I don't mean to scare you , but I've found this to be true with my hair. Your hair may be different. I heard that it also has to do with the shape of the strand as well as the texture. Someone here mentioned that if a strands shape is flat it shrinks more no matter the length (like balloon ribbons when curled), but round strands hang more. I find that my hair strands keeps winding/spiralling  upward as they grow. My hair will shrink to above shoulders if I let it. I would literally have to have thigh length hair for it to "flow". This is apart from "stretching" it of course. What I mean to say is my kinks don't loosen with length AT ALL. The great part about that is my hair appears denser.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

I Am So Blessed said:


> Thank you! I don't mean to scare you , but I've found this to be true with my hair. Your hair may be different. I heard that it also has to do with the shape of the strand as well as the texture. Someone here mentioned that if a strands shape is flat it shrinks more no matter the length (like balloon ribbons when curled), but round strands hang more. I find that my hair strands keeps winding/spiralling  upward as they grow. My hair will shrink to above shoulders if I let it. I would literally have to have thigh length hair for it to "flow". This is apart from "stretching" it of course. What I mean to say is my kinks don't loosen with length AT ALL. The great part about that is my hair appears denser.



A little scared, but definitely up for the challenge whatever ends up happening with my hair.  Plus, even if it makes it more difficult, I see it hasn't held you back.  So nothing is impossible.  

But I'm going to write a note on the information about strand shapes (round vs. flat).  I feel like that will come in handy at some point.  I'm not quite able to figure out where my hair is on these various hair metrics.  But the naturallycurly.com quiz told me my hair is 4b so that's what I'm going with until I can assess it for myself.  

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## sunflora

WaistLengthDreams said:


> I keep coming back to this site, expecting things to be how they used to be but everything is sooo sloooow.  It makes me kind of sad because this was (imo) where the black girl hair care revolution started.  I miss the days where you'd come back a day or two later and you missed out on so much.  I learned most of what I know about relaxed hair care from the ladies on here.  And now that I'm natural I'm left sifting through crazy youtube for sound information. sigh...



It's all been said by now.

For example, I came back from a week of vacation and looked at my subscribed YTeres. The hair ones had posted more 'how I wash my hair videos'. Like, you've been posting on YouTube for 6 years, what more do you have to tell me about how you wash your hair, or how you do a wash and go, or how you moisturize your hair? It's become redundant, and the same happens on a forum. We've seen all of the growth aids, all of the techniques, and new product reviews are more like ads after awhile.

With that, there's not much we can talk about except our journeys, and we don't grow hair over night so the conversation is slow. It sucks, but hey, what can we do?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This Camille Rose Lavender collection better arrive before September 8th. If not, the shelf life better be a year because that's when I'll be able to try it out.

 I'm going into Fall/winter protective mode.   They better get it together before I call my bank and dispute.

September 8th is my first crochet install and every 8 weeks after that. 6 weeks take down, 2 weeks rest( treat, trim, length check) and then on again.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why coconut oil though?

https://www.devacurl.com/blog/stretch-your-style-introducing-super-stretch/


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Day 11 ( 7 business days ) and not a peep from Camille Rose about orders.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

sunflora said:


> It's all been said by now.
> 
> For example, I came back from a week of vacation and looked at my subscribed YTeres. The hair ones had posted more 'how I wash my hair videos'. *Like, you've been posting on YouTube for 6 years, what more do you have to tell me about how you wash your hair, or how you do a wash and go, or how you moisturize your hair? It's become redundant*, and the same happens on a forum. We've seen all of the growth aids, all of the techniques, and new product reviews are more like ads after awhile.
> 
> With that, there's not much we can talk about except our journeys, and we don't grow hair over night so the conversation is slow. It sucks, but hey, what can we do?



I get that and I completely agree, especially with the bolded.  (I don't want to see another person jump into the shower. lol. not interested.)   I guess I'm looking for more personal hair journey posts and less let me teach you this about hair care/watch me do some craziness to my hair posts.   But I'll just post my stuff and keep hoping someone else does the same.  I think it's more fun with more participants.  I will also acknowledge that I am a natural hair newbie so it could be my initial over excitement about this stage of things.


----------



## sunflora

WaistLengthDreams said:


> I get that and I completely agree, especially with the bolded.  (I don't want to see another person jump into the shower. lol. not interested.)   I guess I'm looking for more personal hair journey posts and less let me teach you this about hair care/watch me do some craziness to my hair posts.   But I'll just post my stuff and keep hoping someone else does the same.  I think it's more fun with more participants.  I will also acknowledge that I am a natural hair newbie so it could be my initial over excitement about this stage of things.



I post pics of my hair journey in the APL challenge. I lurk challenges to see hair progress pics. I think people don't make new threads as often, and I also wish they did. I may do a progress thread myself by December to help with getting that trend rolling again with you. Maybe everyone is already WL so they have no more progress pics to show


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> Day 11 ( 7 business days ) and not a peep from Camille Rose about orders.


Was it preorder?


----------



## sunflora

Just ordered three cheap wigs so that I can choose my favorite among them. I won't be able to wear them for 2-3 weeks, but I want to PS until the end of the year and I think wigs will help. I just need to learn to do flat cornrows at some point.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> Was it preorder?



Nope.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

sunflora said:


> I post pics of my hair journey in the APL challenge. I lurk challenges to see hair progress pics. I think people don't make new threads as often, and I also wish they did. I may do a progress thread myself by December to help with getting that trend rolling again with you. Maybe everyone is already WL so they have no more progress pics to show



Is that the secret? I need to start lurking those challenge threads too, lol.  

I'm not sure what progress I'll have in December, but I'll post then too.  It'll be 5.5 months natural by then.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Day 11 ( 7 business days ) and not a peep from Camille Rose about orders.


OMG I forgot I ordered that bundle!!!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> OMG I forgot I ordered that bundle!!!!!



It’s  a hot mess.  This will be my last round with her online. I wish her well  and following her page she’s well on her way.  Laundry soap. Skin care. Bodycare. Skincare. I’m just off the rodeo.  If things come to Target, sure. Maybe.  

Smh.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@rileypak it starting tracking last night.  Says it should be delivered by tomorrow evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> *Day 11 ( 7 business days ) and not a peep from Camille Rose about orders. *


@shawnyblazes
Is this for that Lavender stuff?  @rileypak Didn't you buy this too?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why is the USPS playing with me? I’m standing in my doorway looking like my grandma waiting for the mailman. It’s 745 pm.  Where’s my box?


----------



## Prettymetty

I got my hair done today. My hair stylist moved to a different salon. It's super nice and my hair is slayed


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Prettymetty said:


> I got my hair done today. My hair stylist moved to a different salon. It's super nice and my hair is slayedView attachment 434403


Wow @Prettymetty  you look gorge here!!!!! Like magazine photo shoot gorge!!!!


----------



## sunflora

I'm so ready to take these twists out. I already took out two in the back, they had slipped so much the hair was starting to twist and risk breaking. I didn't like the amount of shed hair for a two week period. They're coming out next weekend to avoid a set back. Keeping them in longer is just asking for trouble.


----------



## alex114

My sister henna'd my hair on Thursday, washed it out yesterday, and put it in 4 cornrows while it was wet. I'm so happy with how moisturized it feels!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

shawnyblazes said:


> Why is the USPS playing with me? I’m standing in my doorway looking like my grandma waiting for the mailman. It’s 745 pm.  Where’s my box?


And it arrived today.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

so it's finally grown back and is now about BSL, but it just looks
"meh". It needs a good cut but I'm not inclined to cut it now that's it's just grown back


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need some dried amla so I can infuse it along with hibiscus and fenugreek into this oils.   

I plan on making coffee oil also.  I have to order a few fragrance oils I want.  

I’ll have everything ordered  end of month so I can get my jars.  

1. Order amla 
2. Order fragrance oils
3. Pick up jars locally
4. Infuse coffee oil in crocktpot using grape seed/coconut oil mix
4. Infuse amla, fenugreek and hibiscus in  rice bran oil.  
5. Whip shea butter , sal butter and palm oil and scent.  
6. Jar up everything.


----------



## Saludable84

My edges are super thick. Unruly. They curl like when you rollerset and just take the rollers out. Some stretch to my eyebrows. Once I stopped bunning, neat edges went out the window and I just let them be. Honestly, I’m fine with this.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

_I_  think Im the only one that doesn't like TMC products. The only thing I care for from this is their vitamins.  

My LO's hair is always nice with the braid out glaze but its such a high amount of glycerin, I doubt it will work for him in the colder weather.


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> *I  think Im the only one that doesn't like TMC products.* The only thing I care for from this is their vitamins.
> 
> My LO's hair is always nice with the braid out glaze but its such a high amount of glycerin, I doubt it will work for him in the colder weather.


You aren’t speaking for yourself. I mean, I’m ok with a product line not working for me, but I either get moisture without the definition or definition without the moisture.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> You aren’t speaking for yourself. I mean, I’m ok with a product line not working for me, but I either get moisture without the definition or definition without the moisture.



Every product I’ve tried smells fake and chemical to me. My hair just doesn’t like it.  Oh well.   These days I’m not into a lot of stuff anyways.  

It’s about to be fall. Only things I usually buy are oils and deep conditioners.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Camille’s Rose dropping another collection when they can’t  even ship the Lavender collection successfully.


----------



## Prettymetty

BronxJazzy said:


> Wow @Prettymetty  you look gorge here!!!!! Like magazine photo shoot gorge!!!!


Thanks sis


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

shawnyblazes said:


> I need some dried amla so I can infuse it along with hibiscus and fenugreek into this oils.
> 
> I plan on making coffee oil also.  I have to order a few fragrance oils I want.
> 
> I’ll have everything ordered  end of month so I can get my jars.
> 
> 1. Order amla
> 2. Order fragrance oils
> 3. Pick up jars locally
> 4. Infuse coffee oil in crocktpot using grape seed/coconut oil mix
> 4. Infuse amla, fenugreek and hibiscus in  rice bran oil.
> 5. Whip shea butter , sal butter and palm oil and scent.
> 6. Jar up everything.




 I wonder if I should infuse some Fenugreek into my coffee oil too.  I think I might.  Hopefully I receive my order next week some time and get to it.  I'm going to pick a few jars up from the Dollar Store today.  I think 4 should do it.


----------



## krissyhair

For my whole life I always thought washing every 7 days was what works best. And stretching washes was even better. But my hair behaves much better washing every 5 days or so I discovered recently.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

krissyhair said:


> For my whole life I always thought washing every 7 days was what works best. And stretching washes was even better. But my hair behaves much better washing every 5 days or so I discovered recently.



I've been washing about every 4 to 5 days recently. Clean scalp. Happy scalp. Happy hair lol


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

shawnyblazes said:


> _I_  think Im the only one that doesn't like TMC products. The only thing I care for from this is their vitamins.
> 
> My LO's hair is always nice with the braid out glaze but its such a high amount of glycerin, I doubt it will work for him in the colder weather.



I like two products from her.  That's it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I discovered I can put baby ponytails in my little fro fro. Guess I can experiment with crochet styles now  

Yay, I can do stuff with my hair now


----------



## sunflora

Wash day is getting hard. My hair doesn't seem much longer, but it's getting t h i c c.


----------



## beauti

*I haven't obsessed over my hair all summer, no length checks just wash and go buns...*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@trclemons


----------



## Babysaffy

I forget this is a hair forum!! This is the first time I've ventured into the hair discussions in over a year lol.

Crazy!

Still trying to figure out my hair a year after chopping off the relaxed ends after my two year transition.

I really need to create a thread about my transition and chop and progress when I have the time..


----------



## nerdography

I flat ironed my hair today, it only took a hour. I think it turned out nice, I need to trim my ends though, but I’m going to enjoyed the length for awhile


----------



## blackeyes31626

I need to start combing my hair bc finger detangling just isn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## GGsKin

I need to wash my hair. This bun life has made putting it off way too easy.


----------



## Aggie

I need a Denman brush (D4 type) for proper detangling. I have a Denman paddle brush and even though it works well, it's too big and a little awkward to use on my twa. Hmm , lemme go see where I can get one for a good price.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im tired of the USPS. I pay for shipping to my HOUSE. Not for me to have to stand in line and deal with rude people to get my items.  NOW I have to stand in line today  to try and get two different packages.   Talkin' bout no access to mailbox.  How come no one rang my house doorbell because mi pretty sure WE WERE HOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @MeaWea @Iwanthealthyhair67 @fula97 @ree.denise @curly caress @LiLi


----------



## fula97

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @MeaWea @Iwanthealthyhair67 @fula97 @ree.denise @curly caress @LiLi


Thank you


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm ready for this chebe routine. Between ayurvedic and xcel revitalizer, I cant wait to see where I am this time next year.

6 weeks on protective style  3-4 weeks off.

Henna twice  during the downtime. 

Ayuvedic/Chebe/Coffee oils ( alternate) on scalp as well as Xcel revitalizer.

Saw a chebe pomade I want to buy.  Going to mix that ish in everything ( giggles to mahself)


----------



## curly caress

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @MeaWea @Iwanthealthyhair67 @fula97 @ree.denise @curly caress @LiLi


Thank You


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday!


@wenwen @amwcah @Sapphire Angel


----------



## Prettymetty

I wanna go to a discount store and buy up a bunch of products. I saw a Joico smoothing shampoo, some Chi products. I can stock up on everything for like under $50


----------



## Saludable84

GGsKin said:


> I need to wash my hair. This bun life has made putting it off way too easy.


I haven’t been bunning and while it’s more work, I will admit, my hair has been easier to deal with.


----------



## Sapphire Angel

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> 
> @wenwen @amwcah @Sapphire Angel


Thank you so much .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@natural_one @theRaven


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I like your style but your prices not so much

 Lemme stalk you for Black Friday  https://www.mycurlytemple.com/product-page/black-coffee-co-wash


----------



## natural_one

shawnyblazes said:


> @natural_one @theRaven


Thank you!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

anyone going ? https://www.curlpaloozanj.com/


----------



## janaq2003

This itchy scalp is getting old..


----------



## theRaven

shawnyblazes said:


> @natural_one @theRaven


Thank you Dear


----------



## sunflora

Ugh. I promised to meet up with an old friend for dinner next Friday. I don't know what it is, but when I see someone from my past I want to look my best. But I'm really making progress with my hair and flat-ironing just to impress someone is the best way down the path to setback central. I'm gonna have to get over it and shoot for a sleek bun, perhaps.


----------



## Prettymetty

I bought a couple new products today. Both smell great and my hair feels amazing. I flatironed in 10 minutes today. 1 pass, low heat. I'm prepping for the color that I'm getting Tuesday.


----------



## shasha8685

The braids are out and may  hair is huge! Can't wait to see how this translates to length when I straighten my hair this winter......


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I almost bought a eapheat flat iron. They are on sale plus code is "sale40" for an additional 40% off. Tell me, why is shipping $18? for one item. Umm, no thanks.  "exit"


----------



## imaginary

I low-key want one of these just not for a whole $400.

The first 3mins can be skipped tbh.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@InchHighPrivateEye @Lisa @naturalwomann67 @Sridevi


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@GGsKin 
I keep thinking you are AbsyBlvd right?  I respond like I am talking to her!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GGsKin
> I keep thinking you are AbsyBlvd right?  I respond like I am talking to her!




, yes. Even though Im not her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shawnyblazes said:


> , *yes. Even though Im not her*.


@shawnyblazes 
I've been responding to her like that.

Thanks Girl for coming through.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I've been responding to her like that.
> 
> Thanks Girl for coming through.



@IDareT'sHair


----------



## GGsKin

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GGsKin
> I keep thinking you are AbsyBlvd right?  I respond like I am talking to her!



Lol, yeah it's me. I forget that the name change might throw you off. I didn't change my pic so you'd still know


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I had a whole thread idea and changed my mind.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got my hair balayaged today. Then she toned it and put on a brown rinse. I barely notice the color... and it cost me $300. I really hope that it isn't too damaged. I'll trim later tonight once I assess my ends. Hopefully the brown color fades soon and reveals the brighter color underneath.


----------



## GGsKin

Prettymetty said:


> I got my hair balayaged today. Then she toned it and put on a brown rinse. I barely notice the color... and it cost me $300. I really hope that it isn't too damaged. I'll trim later tonight once I assess my ends. Hopefully the brown color fades soon and reveals the brighter color underneath.



I thought you were going for silver/grey? How come she put a brown rinse on?


----------



## Prettymetty

GGsKin said:


> I thought you were going for silver/grey? How come she put a brown rinse on?


I wanted the gray shade, but it was going to be too damaging. I can lift it more and tone it silver once I see how my hair reacts. It's pretty strong. She says I have strands of steel. I flat ironed tonight with no breakage, so we'll see


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It was busy yesterday so I missed those celebrating their birthdays but Happy Birthday!!!


@sweettrini @Angreav @ak46


----------



## LonDone

Prettymetty said:


> I wanted the gray shade, but it was going to be too damaging. I can lift it more and tone it silver once I see how my hair reacts. It's pretty strong. She says I have strands of steel. I flat ironed tonight with no breakage, so we'll see


----------



## Prettymetty

LonDone said:


>


 
I'll post better pics once I wash and trim tomorrow. I went from a level 1 blue/black to a level 3 ish. She did leave the toner on too long, but from what I've read it'll fade to a brighter brown.


----------



## blackeyes31626

I am seriously thinking abuot locing my hair.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I think I'm gonna cowash when I get home in the morning. And I think I'm gonna install faux locs the last weekend of this month and do a new installation every 6-8 weeks until spring.


----------



## WakandanPrincess

I got my hair cut into a tapered cut 2 weeks ago by my longtime on and off stylist (due to distance). I was looking forward to being able to wear it curly.  I maybe have 4 whole curls in my hair now. The amount of heat damage I have is ridiculous. 98% of my hair won't curl up anymore. I'm beyond pissed because now I'm basically going to have to cut it all off and start over. It's already pretty short and now I have to go shorter. Seriously, I want to cry. CRY!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

WakandanPrincess said:


> I got my hair cut into a tapered cut 2 weeks ago by my longtime on and off stylist (due to distance). I was looking forward to being able to wear it curly.  I maybe have 4 whole curls in my hair now. The amount of heat damage I have is ridiculous. 98% of my hair won't curl up anymore. I'm beyond pissed because now I'm basically going to have to cut it all off and start over. It's already pretty short and now I have to go shorter. Seriously, I want to cry. CRY!!!



I'm sorry


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im on the hunt for this comb



OOS https://www.blackhairspray.com/red-by-kiss-triple-multi-function-comb-cmb01.html


----------



## Prettymetty

Yesterday I bought some It's a 10 leave in. I can't wait to wash my hair tonight!!


----------



## LonDone

Stunning colour @Prettymetty , thanks for sharing can't wait for more pics!


----------



## sunflora

Found two jars of the original Olive Oil EcoStyler in CVS. Felt like I'd just won the lottery. I get the sleekest buns with little effort with this stuff.


----------



## Prettymetty

LonDone said:


> Stunning colour @Prettymetty , thanks for sharing can't wait for more pics!


Thanks dear! I can't wait to see it after the toner starts to fade...


----------



## LonDone

Looks gorgeous @Prettymetty, you really got straight hair werked out! Are you going to make any changes in your routine for the new colour or just up the moisture/conditioning?


----------



## Prettymetty

LonDone said:


> Looks gorgeous @Prettymetty, you really got straight hair werked out! Are you going to make any changes in your routine for the new colour or just up the moisture/conditioning?


Thanks so much. I did a protein dc this week. I'll alternate with moisture next week and see how that works out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@bluefolli @neet4


----------



## imaginary

I've had these crochet braids in for a little over a month and I'm going to need for them to hold up for another couple weeks. I also really want to get some olaplex for when I take these out, but idk how that's going to go...


----------



## oneastrocurlie

WakandanPrincess said:


> I got my hair cut into a tapered cut 2 weeks ago by my longtime on and off stylist (due to distance). I was looking forward to being able to wear it curly.  I maybe have 4 whole curls in my hair now. The amount of heat damage I have is ridiculous. 98% of my hair won't curl up anymore. I'm beyond pissed because now I'm basically going to have to cut it all off and start over. It's already pretty short and now I have to go shorter. Seriously, I want to cry. CRY!!!



Sorry to hear


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@GodsPromises @lonesomedove @lsweetie


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really want to dye my hair this morning but I also really don't want to get out of bed. So I'll probably put this off until next week.


----------



## Prettymetty

I don't think I like the It's a 10 leave in. I like that it sprays, but other than that nope. It's too watery, not enough slip or moisture. And my hair feels sticky. I'm going back to Chi silk infusion. I kept my receipt, so I may return it


----------



## FadingDelilah

I'm probably going to start using heat every 3-6 weeks until I reach apl.


----------



## sunflora

Prettymetty said:


> I don't think I like the It's a 10 leave in. I like that it sprays, but other than that nope. It's too watery, not enough slip or moisture. And my hair feels sticky. I'm going back to Chi silk infusion. I kept my receipt, so I may return it



I had the same result. I wanted to like it so much, but meh, it made my hair feel hard and dry. I remember liking it years ago, though. I wonder if the formula changed.


----------



## Saludable84

I told a friend I’m debating a lace front. I don’t want to use heat but I want straight hair.


----------



## shasha8685

The point in your journey when you really know what works for your hair is the best.

I think my hair is telling me that it really likes Camille Rose products. So I did an all Camille Rose wash day (w/ the exception of my protein treatment). So far, so good....


----------



## curly caress

I have an appointment next Saturday to get my ends trim. I will be trimming based on the Moroccan Method lunar chart to thicken my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Not one hair came out after I rinsed that henna out.  Once I rinsed the shampoo out one strand came out.  I’m interested to see how my hair acts once I rinse this deep conditioner out and detangle.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to wear my hair wrapped up at work but I cant.  These managers would look at me like I'm crazy.

 I need this protective style installed so that way, my hair is covered essentially and I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Aggie

I Am So Blessed said:


> Y'all (Girl...)
> 
> My hair was so protein over loaded for the past 3 weeks. What saved my hair was a 1 on 1 with Jesus and activator. No lie.


I forgot to ask @I Am So Blessed, what were you using that made your hair to have protein overload?


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair is so dry and blah. But I'm too tired to wash it. I'm tired from driving out of town to get my baby from Grandma's house. I did add some coconut oil and Garnier leave in cream. I'll wash tomorrow.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Finally dying my hair tomorrow. Reddish pink. More pink than red. I might just skip the red altogether and go straight pink.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Amberlina


----------



## GGsKin

I'm still here with this bag on my head. Just got a headwrap on like I have no intention of washing my hair at all today


----------



## rileypak

GGsKin said:


> I'm still here with this bag on my head. Just got a headwrap on like I have no intention of washing my hair at all today


It's like that sometimes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Am  I the only one that gets suckered into buying stuff off amazon by Ads on their phone?????


----------



## Amberlina

shawnyblazes said:


> @Amberlina



Thank youuuuuu


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinksAndInk said:


> Finally dying my hair tomorrow. Reddish pink. More pink than red. I might just skip the red altogether and go straight pink.


Well this didn't happen. I wanted to try some new products and I didn't want my color to be compromised. I'll color next week


----------



## FadingDelilah

You know its real when instead of paying attention to the trial during People's Court, you're scanning the jury for beautiful heads of hair. They be having some good looking jurors on that show.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@confusedlg @MissJ  Happy birthday. Many blessing on this day.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> Am  I the only one that gets suckered into buying stuff off amazon by Ads on their phone?????


I will not deny nor confirm that the Amazon ads on my IG dash are tempting


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rileypak said:


> I will not deny nor confirm that the Amazon ads on my IG dash are tempting


I bought a bodywash the other day after they gave me 2 coupons to try it.   @rileypak


----------



## AlmostTamed

I'm tired of seeing these Instagram stylist give everyone that sits in their chair a blunt cut while the peanut gallery in the comment section oohs and ahhs. I feel like even the healthiest head of hair will have a natural taper to the ends.  . I have a picture where my hair is blow dried and by the looks of it one of these insta stylist will tell me I need 4 inches cut because my ends are thin, but in actuality my ends just got straighter with the blow dry than my roots did (I get lazy sometimes lol).


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Aggie said:


> I forgot to ask @I Am So Blessed, what were you using that made your hair to have protein overload?


I added too much hydrolized keratin to my cholestoral. It took 3 weeks to get back right again. My hair did not suffer though it was a pain to deal with.


----------



## ree.denise

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday @MeaWea @Iwanthealthyhair67 @fula97 @ree.denise @curly caress @LiLi


Thank You


----------



## FadingDelilah

Detangling is such a traumatizing experience. 2/3 done. Wish me luck please.

Edit: I finished! Took me 3.5 hours with no breaks! Now I'm letting my mom blow dry my hair so I can put it away for a good longgg while. Wonder how long it will look? First blowdry since cutting it all off nearly two years ago.


----------



## Aggie

I Am So Blessed said:


> I added too much hydrolized keratin to my cholestoral. It took 3 weeks to get back right again. My hair did not suffer though it was a pain to deal with.


Okay gotcha. Thank God your hair did not suffer from it.

By the way, which brand of hydrolyzed keratin do you use? Where do you get it from?


----------



## Sosoothing

I Am So Blessed said:


> I added too much hydrolized keratin to my cholestoral. It took 3 weeks to get back right again. My hair did not suffer though it was a pain to deal with.


 
May I ask where you buy it?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Aggie said:


> Okay gotcha. Thank God your hair did not suffer from it.
> 
> By the way, which brand of hydrolyzed keratin do you use? Where do you get from?


Right!? Thank the Lord because that really made detangling difficult. I got my protein from MakingCosmestics.com I use wheat and keratin protein in my Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol along with Shea butter.  

My hair was stiff for two/three weeks so I used twice as much activator "Jheri juice" and I was A OK!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sosoothing said:


> May I ask where you buy it?


MakingCosmestics.com.  It lasts me a long time. I buy 4oz bottles. One of each, keratin and wheat protein.


----------



## Sosoothing

I Am So Blessed said:


> MakingCosmestics.com.  It lasts me a long time. I buy 4oz bottles. One of each, keratin and wheat protein.



Thank you. So how much are you adding to your conditioner and how often?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sosoothing said:


> Thank you. So how much are you adding to your conditioner and how often?


Aside from me over dosing last time lol I use one cap to a cap and 1/2 full of each (the wheat and keratin) in a full jar of Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol cholesterol. And I use half the jar for one DC and two weeks later use the rest of the jar. I DC twice per month every two weeks. When I had my mishap I just poured it in Willy Nilly.


----------



## Aggie

I Am So Blessed said:


> Right!? Thank the Lord because that really made detangling difficult. I got my protein from MakingCosmestics.com I use wheat and keratin protein in my Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol along with Shea butter.
> 
> My hair was stiff for two/three weeks so I used twice as much activator "Jheri juice" and I was A OK!


Thanks hon. The keratin is stronger than the wheat, correct?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Aggie said:


> Thanks hon. The keratin is stronger than the wheat, correct?


Actually I don't know lol. I think they are both strong, but they each do different things to the hair. Let me find a list of what each protein's duties are....


*Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein:* Water soluble protein derived from wheat, it penetrates the cortex of each strand. It strengthens and moisturizes hair, increases it’s ability to receive and maintain moisture.

*Hydrolyzed Silk Protein:* Derived from one of the strongest natural fibers in the world. Forms a cystalline protective barrier on strands. Improves hair’s elasticity, resiliency, increases shine (silk is known for it’s ability to hold 10,000 times it’s weight in water.).

*GlycoProtein:* Derived from oyster shells, contains sugar and amino acids that help strengthen and smooth hair.

*Milk Protein (Lactabumin):* Derived from milk, high in lactic acid containing 8 essential amino acids. Has been labeled the most perfect protein. Great for dry or damaged hair.

*Hydrolyzed Soy Protein:* Water soluble protein derived from soy. Strengthens and mends hair fiber. Increases the ability for hair to hold moisture. Adds shine and smoothes hair.

*Collagen Protein:* Increases elasticity in hair.

*Vegetable Protein:* Hydrates hair. Great for porous or damaged hair and split ends. Absorbs more easily into hair shaft than animal protein. Leaves no build up.

*Animal Protein: *Breaks down into fatty acids and coats the hair. Leaves build up on the hair.

*Keratin Protein:* Every ones hair is made up of keratin protein. This is the strongest of the hair product proteins.  When used in product form, it strengthens the hair shaft preventing breakage. Smoothes the hairs cuticle reducing frizz and making it softer and shinier.

Source: http://urbanbushbabes.com/all-about-different-types-of-proteins/


----------



## Aggie

I Am So Blessed said:


> Actually I don't know lol. I think they are both strong, but they each do different things to the hair. Let me find a list of what each protein's duties are....
> 
> 
> *Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein:* Water soluble protein derived from wheat, it penetrates the cortex of each strand. It strengthens and moisturizes hair, increases it’s ability to receive and maintain moisture.
> 
> *Hydrolyzed Silk Protein:* Derived from one of the strongest natural fibers in the world. Forms a cystalline protective barrier on strands. Improves hair’s elasticity, resiliency, increases shine (silk is known for it’s ability to hold 10,000 times it’s weight in water.).
> 
> *GlycoProtein:* Derived from oyster shells, contains sugar and amino acids that help strengthen and smooth hair.
> 
> *Milk Protein (Lactabumin):* Derived from milk, high in lactic acid containing 8 essential amino acids. Has been labeled the most perfect protein. Great for dry or damaged hair.
> 
> *Hydrolyzed Soy Protein:* Water soluble protein derived from soy. Strengthens and mends hair fiber. Increases the ability for hair to hold moisture. Adds shine and smoothes hair.
> 
> *Collagen Protein:* Increases elasticity in hair.
> 
> *Vegetable Protein:* Hydrates hair. Great for porous or damaged hair and split ends. Absorbs more easily into hair shaft than animal protein. Leaves no build up.
> 
> *Animal Protein: *Breaks down into fatty acids and coats the hair. Leaves build up on the hair.
> 
> *Keratin Protein:* Every ones hair is made up of keratin protein. This is the strongest of the hair product proteins.  When used in product form, it strengthens the hair shaft preventing breakage. Smoothes the hairs cuticle reducing frizz and making it softer and shinier.
> 
> Source: http://urbanbushbabes.com/all-about-different-types-of-proteins/



 Thanks for sharing hon.


----------



## Artemis24

It's been over 3 years since I last used henna and I'm going to start again next week. I can't even remember how to activate henna so I have a lot of reading to do. I hope I mentioned my process on my old account.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Did an impromptu stash inventory, mainly just my KindredButters products, to prepare my BF list... 18 deep conditioners. Ummmm...when did that even happen?  Lemme go sit my behind in a corner somewhere  ...until BF

ETA: I lied...19 plus one open


----------



## Aggie

Morning everyone. Already henna'ed my hair overnight. Right now I have to head out the door to run some errands and will finish my hair later with indigo, deep conditioning, M/S. 

I have to say my henna application was very easy and I think it was because I applied the henna right over my heavily sealed hair in BM grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair

GGsKin said:


> *I'm still here with this bag on my head. Just got a headwrap on like I have no intention of washing my hair at all today*


@GGsKin
Ummm...So You doing the @rileypak now uh??....


----------



## GGsKin

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GGsKin
> Ummm...So You doing the @rileypak now uh??....



Lol yeah I do her dance sometimes. Cramps and my TOM sapped any hair washing energy I had.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

GGsKin said:


> *Lol yeah I do her dance sometimes. Cramps and my TOM sapped any hair washing energy I had.*


@GGsKin
Yeah...I had been checking that out lately. 

You & @rileypak will _skrech_ a Wash-Day ALL Week long.
......


----------



## GGsKin

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GGsKin
> Yeah...I had been checking that out lately.
> 
> You & @rileypak will _skrech_ a Wash-Day ALL Week long.
> ......



Tell me about it. I was talking to my cousin yesterday, and she was like 'you're washing your hair again?!'. I'm like, 'no, it's the same washing I'd been prepping for since Tuesday'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

GGsKin said:


> Tell me about it. I was talking to my cousin yesterday, and she was like 'you're washing your hair again?!'. I*'m like, 'no, it's the same washing I'd been prepping for since Tuesday'*.


@GGsKin @rileypak 
Ya'll a Mess!....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@1972putgodfirst @anahnamuslyyours @ShortStop


----------



## Dayjoy

I am SO HAPPY!  I REALLY don’t like buying hair products online.  OTG is just about the only way for me.  Also, when I find my staples I just want to keep a good thing going.  When KBB stopped selling at Target a couple years ago I stocked up and bit my nails.  Yesterday I was strolling through Jewel, our local grocery store, and guess what I saw!  My three staple KBB products, the Sweet Ambrosia Leave in, Super Duper Hydrating Hair Cream, and the Hair Blossom Moisture Mist.


----------



## Prettymetty

I skipped my wash last night. It's been raining, I've been working. I was even too tired for sex, so... lol. Maybe I'll wash and dc tonight.


----------



## AlmostTamed

My hair grew two inches from June to Sept, after blow drying my hair this weekend I can really see how much fuller hair is getting super exciting. Wigs have been the best thing that has ever happened to my hair, SO MUCH LENGTH RETENTION! I wearing my hair "out" for a couple of days. I put my hair in about 12 not too tight bantu knots at night and take them in morning and putting it in a top knot bun.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@frosty @MissNina @SoforReal @SoniT


----------



## SoforReal

shawnyblazes said:


> @frosty @MissNina @SoforReal @SoniT


Thank you!!


----------



## MissNina

shawnyblazes said:


> @frosty @MissNina @SoforReal @SoniT



Thank you so much!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm going to blow dry my hair with Dax grease next month some time. I want stretched hair finally.  I imagine that my unskilled blow dry would fall about MLB looking like a Diana Ross wig....and I likey.


----------



## imaginary

Those conair you wave clips seemed dead useful. Can't find them anywhere unfortunately


----------



## I Am So Blessed

imaginary said:


> Those conair you wave clips seemed dead useful. Can't find them anywhere unfortunately


Are you talking about those things that look like magnetic rollers? If so I think they are on Amazon.


----------



## imaginary

I Am So Blessed said:


> Are you talking about those things that look like magnetic rollers? If so I think they are on Amazon.



Not sure what you're talking about, but I mean the clamper things that give you waves.


Found a video.


----------



## FadingDelilah

My hair's nickname is going to be Garbage from this day onward. When she gets her act together, I'll change it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> My hair's nickname is going to be Garbage from this day onward. When she gets her act together, I'll change it.


Change it now and she'll act accordingly. I don't know why,  but this made me chuckle. It can't be that bad.....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

imaginary said:


> Not sure what you're talking about, but I mean the clamper things that give you waves.
> 
> 
> Found a video.


Ok I see.  They look neat.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> Change it now and she'll act accordingly. I don't know why,  but this made me chuckle. It can't be that bad.....



Fine. But only cause *you *told me to. I'll just give her my name.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@danysedai @kcbelle925 @KidneyBean86


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Fine. But only cause *you *told me to. I'll just give her my name.


Ok let me tell you, I felt bad about my hair Last week because I let it get matted again...I was tired of detangling! But after I trimmed it, it was so so so much better. My ends kept tangling up. What if you did a small trim?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I just detangled one side of my head and that took over an hour. I will do the other side tomorrow.  I've been slacking on using my grease! That is what keeps my hair unmatted, I was just so lazy. Time to grease my hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I stoped wearing huge buns on top of my head. At work when I look down or tilt my head the weight is a bit much. So I switched to low side buns.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> Ok let me tell you, I felt bad about my hair Last week because I let it get matted again...I was tired of detangling! But after I trimmed it, it was so so so much better. My ends kept tangling up. What if you did a small trim?



That would probably help alot, but I also need new products and new styling options. My whole regimen needs a reboot. I'm actually kind of excited now.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> That would probably help alot, but I also need new products and new styling options. My whole regimen needs a reboot. I'm actually kind of *excited* now.


Me too! After the trim and the reboot your hair going to be like "so this is the new life now? Bet"...*growth spurt* Haha! It's true.


----------



## shasha8685

Why has it taken me so long to try aloe vera juice? This stuff has my hair feeling soft!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wonder when I'll get to the point where I can enjoy my hair being out and feel accomplished?

Its so weird to always be in protective mode to maintain my hair.  It's like what is the point of all this.  I didn't go natural to have to hide my hair but the way my strands are set up, they wont thrive unless they are tucked away. Its a never ending story and quite frankly, I'm tired of it.

Either I end up cutting it and keeping it short, or sisterlocs.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> Me too! After the trim and the reboot your hair going to be like "so this is the new life now? Bet"...*growth spurt* Haha! It's true.



Currently online shopping for cutting shears.


----------



## OhTall1

I typically live by two rules: (1) I don't try new products during the week and (2) I don't wash my hair in the morning on workdays.  I broke Rule #1 one last night, which made me break Rule #2 this morning.

I've never tried Aunt Jackie products and bought two items  - a curl creme and gel - on sale a few weeks ago.  Not sure why, but I decided to test them last night after I worked out.  This morning my hair seemed a little dry so I added a little Oyin hair dew.  Once the products combined, they formed little white balls that were evenly distributed throughout my entire head.  And every time I moved my head, there was a mini snowstorm of little white clumps of product.  

I wet my hair some to see if I could get rid of the white balls.  Nope.
Tried to scrunch them out.  Nope.
Tried to do a mini co-wash to see if I could get them out.  Nope.  

At the point in my workday grooming routine where I'd typically be putting on my makeup, I ended up back in the shower to clarify my hair and get all of these white balls of product out of my hair.  Somehow I was only ten minutes late for work.

There are rules for a reason...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I bought a blow dryer Yay! Time for stretched hair this weekend? If I find a good moisturizer without glycerin for stretched hair. This is so not me lol. But I'm dooiinnn it any ways. I'm tired of detangling so much. TIRED.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Please give me any tips, pretty please.

My plan:

Wash & DC yadadada...

Moisturize with a cream.

Seal with Dax pressing grease.

Tension method, no combs, brushes or attachments.

Bantu knot overnight.

Hopefully HOPEFULLY I reveal something like this...

If it turns out bad I'll still post a pic anyway.


----------



## Aggie

I poured black tea rinse over my Blue Magic Grease and CFCG Curl Activator drenched hair twice this week and my hair is still very soft, elongated and moisturized. 

I remember the first time I did this on my natural hair, it shrunk so terribly that I had to end up texlaxing it to soften it enough to comb it.

Another reason why that Blue Magic Grease is staying in my regimen for a long time.


----------



## Daina

I Am So Blessed said:


> Please give me any tips, pretty please.
> 
> My plan:
> 
> Wash & DC yadadada...
> 
> Moisturize with a cream.
> 
> Seal with Dax pressing grease.
> 
> Tension method, no combs, brushes or attachments.
> 
> Bantu knot overnight.
> 
> Hopefully HOPEFULLY I reveal something like this...View attachment 436087
> 
> If it turns out bad I'll still post a pic anyway.



Great style in that pic and it should look beautiful with your hair! I would still use a heat protectant when you blow dry and I wouldn't use the grease until after you blow just before you do the bantu knots.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@TonicaG @pink gator @BluPhoenix


----------



## DeepBluSea

Taking comparison pics help remind me to clean my mirrors. 

Can’t see my hair. Darn kids left toothpaste stains everywhere!


----------



## Nightingale

I haven't paid my hair much attention since I gave birth to my baby. Surprisingly, it isn't in bad shape, but I know I need a protein treatment and trim. Now that baby is sleeping for longer stretches, I'm going to try to get back to my routine.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Daina said:


> Great style in that pic and it should look beautiful with your hair! I would still use a heat protectant when you blow dry and I wouldn't use the grease until after you blow just before you do the bantu knots.


Thank you! I have just changed my mind about the pressing grease. Instead I will use good'ole Shea butter. I just read that Shea butter is a heat protectant so thats the best of both worlds, grease and protectant! Plus I have plenty of it already.


----------



## movingforward

I like to do a tapered sides/back hairstyle.  So my friend told me I wouldn’t look like a heterosexual anymore.   My face screw all the way up.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Random off topic: I have an earring addiction. I have so many pairs and I keep buying more. I love drift shop earrings!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I Am So Blessed said:


> Random off topic: I have an earring addiction. I have so many pairs and I keep buying more. I love drift shop earrings!!


I thought I was the only one!!!! They can pull any look together. My fave pair are also an old pair me and my mom found at a flea market but I bet the thrift store is another goldmine for great earrings.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BronxJazzy said:


> I thought I was the only one!!!! They can pull any look together. My fave pair are also an old pair me and my mom found at a flea market but I bet the thrift store is another goldmine for great earrings.


 Oh I just love vintage or vintage looking earrings! The flea market is another great spot. I bought an earring holder! 

I have over 100 pairs and I always stumble upon another awesome set. I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I Am So Blessed said:


> Oh I just love vintage or vintage looking earrings! The flea market is another great spot. I bought an earring holder! View attachment 436123
> 
> I have over 100 pairs and I always stumble upon another awesome set. I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one.


ohhh i love that earring holder. I went the cheap route and just got that plastic thing you hang up in your closet that has like 100 pockets to put my earrings in. You must have quite the collection. I'm not even close to 100 but I'm getting there.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> ohhh i love that earring holder. I went the cheap route and just got that plastic thing you hang up in your closet that has like 100 pockets to put my earrings in. You must have quite the collection. I'm not even close to 100 but I'm getting there.


I know Right? I love that holder, but i have to wait for it to come from China hahaha. It was no more than 12 dollars I think. Actually I really have to sit down and count how,many pairs I have, but I'm sure the number is up there. Not to mention I have so many supplies to make many. We need an earring thread in the off topic.  I may work on making a thread dedicated to antique, rare, unique, hand made, painted, drift find earrings so we can share.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I Am So Blessed said:


> I know Right? I love that holder, but i have to wait for it to come from China hahaha. It was no more than 12 dollars I think. Actually I really have to sit down and count how,many pairs I have, but I'm sure the number is up there. Not to mention I have so many supplies to make many. We need an earring thread in the off topic.  I may work on making a thread dedicated to antique, rare, unique, hand made, painted, drift find earrings so we can share.


That's an awesome idea. It should be about jewelry in general because I'm also super into unique bangles too. I know we aren't the only ones into intricate jewelry. Like a random thoughts in the fashion section about unique jewelry finds.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> That's an awesome idea. It should be about jewelry in general because I'm also super into unique bangles too. I know we aren't the only ones into intricate jewelry. Like a random thoughts in the fashion section about unique jewelry finds.


YEAH!!. I'm not that good at starting threads, but I'll try to put one together soon.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I'm duplicating this here so that more people may see it (originally posted in the Q and A section): 

Okay so me and my friend were having a conversation on here through PM'ing and another user's username was accidentally added to one of the messages. She meant to put @ bold like "at the bold," but instead it came up as @ Bold (but _without _the space, so it linked the user's name into the message). 

Would that person now be able to see the message too? Would they be able to see our previous messages in the convo? I only care because personal things were shared in that convo.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@frida1980 @MIAcar


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So...where is my blow dryer from Amazon? C'mon Mr. Mail Man I needs to stretched this hurr. Summer's over and it's time to play.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

When it’s 732 pm and USPS still hasn’t showed up, you know you aren’t getting a package.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shawnyblazes said:


> When it’s 732 pm and USPS still hasn’t showed up, you know you aren’t getting a package.


LOL! Right??!! (Insert laughter gif). 7:46 now.......*sucks teeth*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Off topic: They took "Living Single" off YouTube...again.  My heart aches.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I Am So Blessed said:


> LOL! Right??!! (Insert laughter gif). 7:46 now.......*sucks teeth*


@I Am So Blessed  it’s 8 and it didn’t  show
Up.  I guess I’ll try again tomorrow.  Sigh.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shawnyblazes said:


> @I Am So Blessed  it’s 8 and it didn’t  show
> Up.  I guess I’ll try again tomorrow.  Sigh.


*Sigh*  I guess we will....(as if we have a choice).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I Am So Blessed said:


> *Sigh*  I guess we will....(as if we have a choice).


I like how USPS lies and says, no access to mailbox.  So umm, how about ringing the front door of the house that has all the lights on? @I Am So Blessed


----------



## sunflora

I've become so high maintenance when it comes to PS - or perhaps the opposite. I don't wanna do wigs cuz all that glue and foundation looks annoying and like it'll break my skin out. I don't like braids because they're so heavy. I really just like touching my hair every day, but in the fall I always want to have long hair that I don't have to do anything with. I was big on long brazilian with the leave out last year, but it damaged the leave it quite badly and I am prioritizing healthy hair over looks this year. Guess I'll just look like a potato.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Great song...random unrelated.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

sunflora said:


> I've become so high maintenance when it comes to PS - or perhaps the opposite. I don't wanna do wigs cuz all that glue and foundation looks annoying and like it'll break my skin out. I don't like braids because they're so heavy. I really just like touching my hair every day, but in the fall I always want to have long hair that I don't have to do anything with. I was big on long brazilian with the leave out last year, but it damaged the leave it quite badly and I am prioritizing healthy hair over looks this year. Guess I'll just look like a potato.


what are you going to do?


----------



## sunflora

LeftRightRepeat said:


> what are you going to do?



Haven't made an appointment yet, but most likely going for box braids in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

sunflora said:


> Haven't made an appointment yet, but most likely going for box braids in the next couple of weeks.


oh i was wondering about what was going to make you look like a potato


----------



## sunflora

LeftRightRepeat said:


> oh i was wondering about what was going to make you look like a potato



OH lol! Sticking to my regular routine, which is wetting my hair in the morning and sticking it in a bun. It's not that bad, but I have a long oval head (potato-like in nature) and having hair to frame it definitely helps me not look weird.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@MizAvalon


----------



## pink gator

shawnyblazes said:


> @TonicaG @pink gator @BluPhoenix


Thank you!!!


----------



## MizAvalon

shawnyblazes said:


> @MizAvalon



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Goombay_Summer @texasholdem @Jana.elyse


----------



## Sharpened

Been living the low puff life.

I discovered by accident that too high an acidic concentration can cause eczema.


----------



## Prettymetty

This weather is not straight hair natural friendly <sad face> I've been looking a mess since Friday before last lol. It rains almost daily... but I still gotta wash and dc my hair on somewhat of a schedule. It's wash day. Yay!! Nah. Really I'm tired af. Just thinking out loud...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@CharUK @winterinatl   Happy birthday.


----------



## lavaflow99

1 year natural happened on Sunday.  Time went by quick!!  Still learning my hair but no regrets doing the BC after transitioning for 2.5 years.  My go-to styles are two strand twists or ponytail.

Just thinking about when I want to go to a salon for a shape-up (ie maybe a DevaCut).  I don't wear my hair out as it is so misshapen (front longer than the back).   I originally was going to do it at the year mark but don't feel like I'm ready.  Now I'm thinking around my bday month (January).  I want to make sure I have enough length for a ponytail.  My lazy hairstyle when I'm in a pinch.  LOL.  I'll reassess when that time comes.


----------



## faithVA

My twist don't look like anything but they feel pretty good. Deep conditioning a lot gives me softer hair but it also gives me more frizzy hair.  Not sure if I can find a balance.


----------



## sunflora

I stumbled upon a jackpot of old images and found lots of pics of my hair. It actually had gotten pretty long. I remembered my reggie from this time, which was encouraging for me to keep doing what I'm doing. I also found pics of my hair looking like garbage, my bleached hair, my pixie cut, etc. It's encouraging to see how far I've come just from that.


----------



## NaturalShe94

I havent DC’d in a month. How do I want TBL hair again? My hair longer than my patience right now.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

NaturalShe94 said:


> I havent DC’d in a month. How do I want TBL hair again? *My hair longer than my patience right now*.



Story of my friggin life.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don’t know what it is, but my hair has been really soft. I don’t drink water like I used to, haven’t taken my vitamins in a while, and my diet isn’t the best. Shoot, sometimes I go days without moisturizing, but when I do moisturize, it’s with a spray leave in,  a cream, then Haitian Black Castor Oil. Boom! It’s back soft. Sybil is funny af.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@SexySin985 @Wanderland


----------



## sunflora

I'm gonna make one more purchase from Nightblooming and Innate life and then I'm cut off from buying products for the rest of 2018. I have way too much stuff, I need to start putting it to good use.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Prettymetty said:


> This weather is not straight hair natural friendly <sad face> I've been looking a mess since Friday before last lol. It rains almost daily... but I still gotta wash and dc my hair on somewhat of a schedule. It's wash day. Yay!! Nah. Really I'm tired af. Just thinking out loud...



Shout out from the North Side! I JUST got done walking in the rain. Sun was shining clear as day like an hour ago. So I figured no need for an umbrella. Nope. Wrong. Lol


----------



## Prettymetty

PlanetCybertron said:


> Shout out from the North Side! I JUST got done walking in the rain. Sun was shining clear as day like an hour ago. So I figured no need for an umbrella. Nope. Wrong. Lol


Oh hey boo!! H town in that thang lol


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Yesterday I came into work and I had a few compliments on my twists. Granted I think I always do a sad job of self-installing pretty much anything. It’s day 3 and I’m looking like I have dreads trying to form, but I’ll take the compliments.

One lady in particular asked me if this was my hair or if I had extensions. I replied it was my own hair, and the look on her face was a cross between curiosity and disbelief. I’m happy that I’ve reached a milestone of my twists reaching hip unstretched an untouched, but I’m also kind of disappointed that folks can’t seem to fathom regular, simple hair care. Old maybe I don’t find my own hair length impressive? Maybe, idk. Or maybe I just find to be easily attainable. I still don’t know. 

I wish I could’ve recorded that lady’s face. I really do. She asked what I do to my hair, and I gave her a simplified version: Wash and condition as needed, air dry, leave ins, protect hair. For the last 3 years.

And what’s more this lady had a nice head of hair. Roughly just above BSL, light brown natural color, bit of natural layering going on, but nonetheless well taken care of.  I mentioned how I found her hair very pretty too and she just kind of shrugged. I was two breathes away from giving her the URL address to this site. I wish for everybody to see their goals through.

Idk maybe I’m being insensitive, but it’s really not rocket science to figuring out basic hair care.
And I really don’t mean to sound like a grouch, I do understand everyone has setbacks, I’ve had a couple, and I do realize folks have health issues that they may or may not be able to control and that’s understandable and deserving some respect, but the average person who has general good health and access to like 5-20$ worth of products, it’s just not that hard


----------



## sunflora

PlanetCybertron said:


> Yesterday I came into work and I had a few compliments on my twists. Granted I think I always do a sad job of self-installing pretty much anything. It’s day 3 and I’m looking like I have dreads trying to form, but I’ll take the compliments.
> 
> One lady in particular asked me if this was my hair or if I had extensions. I replied it was my own hair, and the look on her face was a cross between curiosity and disbelief. I’m happy that I’ve reached a milestone of my twists reaching hip unstretched an untouched, but I’m also kind of disappointed that folks can’t seem to fathom regular, simple hair care. Old maybe I don’t find my own hair length impressive? Maybe, idk. Or maybe I just find to be easily attainable. I still don’t know.
> 
> I wish I could’ve recorded that lady’s face. I really do. She asked what I do to my hair, and I gave her a simplified version: Wash and condition as needed, air dry, leave ins, protect hair. For the last 3 years.
> 
> And what’s more this lady had a nice head of hair. Roughly just above BSL, light brown natural color, bit of natural layering going on, but nonetheless well taken care of.  I mentioned how I found her hair very pretty too and she just kind of shrugged. I was two breathes away from giving her the URL address to this site. I wish for everybody to see their goals through.
> 
> Idk maybe I’m being insensitive, but it’s really not rocket science to figuring out basic hair care.
> And I really don’t mean to sound like a grouch, I do understand everyone has setbacks, I’ve had a couple, and I do realize folks have health issues that they may or may not be able to control and that’s understandable and deserving some respect, *but the average person who has general good health and access to like 5-20$ worth of products, it’s just not that hard*



I respectfully disagree with you. I won't base your experience off of being relaxed, since I think I've seen in your postings that you have had natural hair before, but I do think you are making light of why it isn't exactly easy. If it were easy, this forum would probably not exist, and neither would other similar forums for other ethnic pools.

I'm sure you don't need a history lesson either, but in the U.S. it still isn't always socially acceptable to wear natural hair styles. I went natural in 2010 and was a laughing-stock of my black class mates because my hair was 'nappy'. The social pressure to have hair that looks a certain way did not vanish into thin air after the natural movement. As such, caring for natural hair is still a bit difficult while still trying to assimilate with whatever our social circles deem as 'well groomed' or 'work appropriate'. I do believe society is more accepting, but I think the biggest part of the natural hair process is becoming comfortable with hair that is foreign to everyone else. 

Not trying to sound preachy, I just felt that was a really odd thing to say on a hair forum. It takes years to grow hair to that length, and when a lot of people have just started understanding their hair, it's a very frustrating road to begin driving on. Now imagine someone who doesn't know anything about the hair practices on this board or on  YouTube (because not everyone spends that much time researching hair, and that's perfectly understandable), seeing hip length hair may be a shock to them. 

Lastly, on a daily basis, if I go outside and spend a day in the city, I might see 10 out of 100 people that day (being very generous) of any ethnicity that have hip length hair. With black already being a minority, it isn't really that common.

I hope I didn't sound snippy, my tone is sort of made to be matter-of-fact and a polite disagreement, I think it is hard to type it out and not have it read as salty. In a TL;DR: your hair is very long, it is unique, and that is probably all that the lady thought.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’ve been natural a long time.  It would take 365 protective styling for me to get to beyond BSL.  

I don’t have the patience nor the lifestyle right now.


----------



## NaturalShe94

PlanetCybertron said:


> Yesterday I came into work and I had a few compliments on my twists. Granted I think I always do a sad job of self-installing pretty much anything. It’s day 3 and I’m looking like I have dreads trying to form, but I’ll take the compliments.
> 
> One lady in particular asked me if this was my hair or if I had extensions. I replied it was my own hair, and the look on her face was a cross between curiosity and disbelief. I’m happy that I’ve reached a milestone of my twists reaching hip unstretched an untouched, but I’m also kind of disappointed that folks can’t seem to fathom regular, simple hair care. Old maybe I don’t find my own hair length impressive? Maybe, idk. Or maybe I just find to be easily attainable. I still don’t know.
> 
> I wish I could’ve recorded that lady’s face. I really do. She asked what I do to my hair, and I gave her a simplified version: Wash and condition as needed, air dry, leave ins, protect hair. For the last 3 years.
> 
> And what’s more this lady had a nice head of hair. Roughly just above BSL, light brown natural color, bit of natural layering going on, but nonetheless well taken care of.  I mentioned how I found her hair very pretty too and she just kind of shrugged. I was two breathes away from giving her the URL address to this site. I wish for everybody to see their goals through.
> 
> Idk maybe I’m being insensitive, but it’s really not rocket science to figuring out basic hair care.
> And I really don’t mean to sound like a grouch, I do understand everyone has setbacks, I’ve had a couple, and I do realize folks have health issues that they may or may not be able to control and that’s understandable and deserving some respect, but the average person who has general good health and access to like 5-20$ worth of products, it’s just not that hard



Are you relaxed or natural?


----------



## PlanetCybertron

sunflora said:


> respectfully disagree with you. I won't base your experience off of being relaxed, since I think I've seen in your postings that you have had natural hair before, but I do think you are making light of why it isn't exactly easy. If it were easy, this forum would probably not exist, and neither would other similar forums for other ethnic pools.



That’s understandable. Perhaps I should’ve worded things differently, because I don’t think I got the intended message across.

I’m always under the impression that if you wish to figure something out, in this day and age, the info is out there. I say easy in the sense that eventually, you can get some sort of routine down pat, even if it’s more than one routine.



sunflora said:


> I'm sure you don't need a history lesson either, but in the U.S. it still isn't always socially acceptable to wear natural hair styles. I went natural in 2010 and was a laughing-stock of my black class mates because my hair was 'nappy'. The social pressure to have hair that looks a certain way did not vanish into thin air after the natural movement. As such, caring for natural hair is still a bit difficult while still trying to assimilate with whatever our social circles deem as 'well groomed' or 'work appropriate'. I do believe society is more accepting, but I think the biggest part of the natural hair process is becoming comfortable with hair that is foreign to everyone else.



That part is also very understandable. Which again, I feel like I probably should’ve been more detailed in what I said. Concerning the work place, that’s understandable. Perhaps if I said something along the lines of being in a workplace that’s on the more liberal side of things. I do believe there’s plenty of jobs that are like that, as well as jobs that are how you described. Perhaps I should’ve added that to exceptions that are respectable.

For clarification, and sake of just generalizing, I would go so far as to say it’s easy for people who have very limited social restrictions concerning how they express themselves and wear their hair. That I do stand by.

Perhaps I should’ve honed in how I was feeling specifically towards the lady I was talking to. Since it was a one on one interaction anyways. For her I felt a bit disappointed. Concerning where we both work which is Costco, they are extremely cautious concerning offending people and how they wish to represent themselves (so long as you aren’t naked and all that). In other words, they wouldn’t dare tell anyone to do anything with their hair unless they’re willing to catch a discrimination case. I should’ve also mentioned that the lady was (is) relaxed too. Which is where that initial generalization came from, through association concerning similarities between me and her. 

I’m not disagreeing with you at all concerning certain areas where Black is the minority and also rarely seeing longer lengths concerning Afro textured hair but those things you mentioned aren’t what I was trying to convey. I do think it was error on my behalf because I probably over generalized when I shouldn’t have and didn’t specify where I should have.


And no apologies. I didn’t take it the wrong way, I do understand not everyone agrees with me, and that’s okay too, but if I can rephrase something or correct myself to get a mutual understanding, I try to.

I’m not sure if what I said made any sense though lol.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

NaturalShe94 said:


> Are you relaxed or natural?



Relaxed my good ma’am.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So, Im going to take these crochet braids down probably sometime next week. I dont like how it looks to be honest. Especially around the edges.

 Thinking about getting a wig and rocking it for awhile but I want kinky twists too.   I guess I'll order a wig and see how it looks on me and go from there.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Natalie76


----------



## GettingKinky

I was at Rite Aide looking for Miele Organics avocado moisture milk and they didn’t have any so I got Curls creme brule whipped curl cream. I  love the consistency and the smell is AMAZING. I hope it does good things for my hair. I just want to use it as a leave in, not for wearing my curls out. I don’t think it has enough hold for me for that.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Me three days ago: I love my hair so much. For the first time I feel like I'm content with it. 
Me today: Its crutch time. I want one inch a month for the next 12 months, end of story. I can't wait years for my hair to be long anymore. I needssss length immediately!!! 

I'm always swinging in between these two moods. LOL.  Still haven't gone back to "content" mode yet. Somebody help.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Me listening to this while imagining my future husband (Head of the house and true Alfa black man) turning this on, on the stereo and turns toward me while I'm cooking neck bones with my long HL hair hanging down and no make up on....He starts to sing the words to me..."Girl i want you to know, you're more than beautiful....."


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Me three days ago: I love my hair so much. For the first time I feel like I'm content with it.
> Me today: Its crutch time. I want one inch a month for the next 12 months, end of story. I can't wait years for my hair to be long anymore. I needssss length immediately!!!
> 
> I'm always swinging in between these two moods. LOL.  Still haven't gone back to "content" mode yet. Somebody help.


Shoot...it takes so long for hair to grow. From scalp to WL took me three years exactly and I'm 5' 1".  But when I was doing all the right things I gained 8 inches in the first year.

Things that got me to 8" in the first year:

*I prayed for long hair. (Every day)

*I took vitamins plus MSM powder.

*I Used wild growth hair oil.

*I moisturized EVERY DAY. I was crazy with all that activator in my hurr.

*I believed....

You won't have to wait "Years". One year.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm taking a long walk tomorrow on the Atlantic City boardwalk.....after I blow dry my hair straight.

I may find my man...

Imma have this theme song in ma head tho...


----------



## RossBoss

I Am So Blessed said:


> I'm taking a long walk tomorrow on the Atlantic City boardwalk.....after I blow dry my hair straight.
> 
> I may find my man...
> 
> Imma have this theme song in ma head tho...



I have not been on the Atlantic City boardwalk in years. I didn't even think it was still there because last I heard the city had gone downhill.


----------



## niknakmac

Still working on growing out this tapered cut.  It's a process for sure.  I took my braids out after 9 weeks.  It was a good break but I am ready to do something else.  I was thinking about crochets but for the price they are charging I rather have something that I can leave in longer.  I bought some Brazilian deep wave to weave it but it's still average 90 degrees everyday here and it's too straight for my hair.  So on to plan B. I'm going to buy some kinky curly type hair and get my weave on.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I don't think this bounce wig is going to go with work.

 I need a realistic wig that I can wear that doesn't look wiggy to go under this hat.  I have a feeling the bounce wig is going to be a weekend look.


My fall/winter routine is wigging it Monday- Friday.   Braids under wig.

Every 7 days take my braids down ( wash, treat and braid back up)
Every day spritz Xcel Revitalizer/ Oil on Scalp , along with cream on edges/napes ( rotate oils every week)


----------



## Nightingale

I need one really nice, human hair wig that I don't have to pluck and bleach.  I'll have to troll the beauty supply and check out some units...


----------



## Nightingale

Aloe Vera does wondrous things for my hair. Its to the  point that if a product isn't aloe based or at least has aloe in the top 3 ingredients, I don't bother.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> *Shoot...it takes so long for hair to grow. *From scalp to WL took me three years exactly and I'm 5' 1".  But when I was doing all the right things I gained 8 inches in the first year.
> 
> Things that got me to 8" in the first year:
> 
> *I prayed for long hair. (Every day)
> 
> *I took vitamins plus MSM powder.
> 
> *I Used wild growth hair oil.
> 
> *I moisturized EVERY DAY. I was crazy with all that activator in my hurr.
> 
> *I believed....
> 
> You won't have to wait "Years". One year.



When I read the bolded I hollered "yes!!!" This was my exact thought yesterday. I'm feeling frustrated out of nowhere. I thought I had accepted my 4 inches a year. Clearly I haven't. You are so lucky you got 8 inches in one year.  I really want to grow one inch a month for the next 12 months.... but Ill probably just get my feelings hurt trying. LOL. At least my hair routine for work has been going well.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

shawnyblazes said:


> I don't think this bounce wig is going to go with work.
> 
> I need a realistic wig that I can wear that doesn't look wiggy to go under this hat.  I have a feeling the bounce wig is going to be a weekend look.
> 
> 
> My fall/winter routine is wigging it Monday- Friday.   Braids under wig.
> 
> Every 7 days take my braids down ( wash, treat and braid back up)
> Every day spritz Xcel Revitalizer/ Oil on Scalp , along with cream on edges/napes ( rotate oils every week)


Great routine. Your hair is gonna be looking bomb once spring rolls around.


----------



## RossBoss

Did the technique of "hair dusting" and the term originate in Black circles? Just saw an article about it in Yahoo:

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/hair-dusting-secret-healthier-longer-190000682.html


----------



## nerdography

I’ve flat ironed my hair for the last three weeks, I’m just bored with my natural hair. 

I’m thinking of relaxing again after three years. The last time I got it relaxed was at the JcPenny salon, and they did a good job. But, the stylist was trying to convert me into being a Hewbrew Israelite, so that was the last time I went back.

I’ve been looking at the Walmart salon; they have three black stylist. I always see people getting touch ups and blow outs and their hair always looks nice. I’ll have to think about it.


----------



## Daina

nerdography said:


> I’ve flat ironed my hair for the last three weeks, I’m just bored with my natural hair.
> 
> I’m thinking of relaxing again after three years. The last time I got it relaxed was at the JcPenny salon, and they did a good job. But, the stylist was trying to convert me into being a Hewbrew Israelite, so that was the last time I went back.
> 
> I’ve been looking at the Walmart salon; they have three black stylist. I always see people getting touch ups and blow outs and their hair always looks nice. I’ll have to think about it.



I've been natural for 10 years and just started having the same feelings of boredom and being tired and over it all. Never once before now have I ever considered going back...I'm hoping for me it will pass, if not a light texlax may be in my future.


----------



## sunflora

^ This is funny. I've been a straight-hair natural for 10 years and only now am I on a brand new journey to be curly. I think it's always like that, those with straight hair want curls and those with curly hair want straight hair. I'd just be careful doing anything permanent. You never know when you'll change your mind again.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

So, I was wearing a hood at work because I didn’t comb my hair and one of the guys mentioned that he thought I never comb my hair. I told him “it’s called shrinkage, I know you heard of that.”

Get tf out of here with that bro. You wanna talk slick, well my mouth is reckless too


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to get more serious about this hair journey. I had too many hair lazy moments this year. Actually too many lazy moments in general. I also didn't take any real length check pics. My eating habits and physical activity sucked, water intake sucked, supplement intake sucked. Yeah...I need to do better.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Thinking of attempting to roller wrap my hair for the first time today. I figured if I do it and today and it doesn't look right tomorrow, I can redo it before work on Tuesday morning.


----------



## sunflora

My shedding has stopped in its tracks. I'm going to attribute this to my curlyproverbz oil mix, but it might be the rosemary I add to my conditioner. Hmm.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@melmarie @Slicebread


----------



## NaturalShe94

I'm the only sista at my job. And these Caucasian women (including my boss) I work with come to work everyday with they Waist Length hair, all long down they back, sometimes all wavy and be having they lil hair conversations, flashing their hair to the side, talkin' 'bout how they never cut it, etc. And then you just have me... come to work in a tight plaited bun everyday. They out here assuming I have APL hair or shorter. Which I only know that because I mentioned I couldn't wear my hair down like them everyday because it's too long and it's curly; one asks me "what's long?" Lol. I didn't respond. I shrugged my shoulders. Then you have my boss who always assumes if I come with my hair out it's gonna be big fro hair as if my hair is more on the kinky side. Which, as a black woman, I wasn't offended by that assumption at all. But, not all of us have kinky hair. They do believe I have the wrong definition of curly because every time I mention my hair is curly, they bring up the "fro" thing. Lol. These are really nice women, super nice don't get me wrong. They're just really uneducated about hair outside the type 1 and 2 range and it screams at me I swear. I just wanna sit them down like students, pull out a chalk board and say "okay, take notes, curly hair 101" and get to teaching.
But nope, one day, I'm gonna walk my behind up in there with my waist length curls out and moisturized lookin' scrumptious. Then I'm gonna walk my tootie back in there again with my Hip length hair straightened like BAM! Yes, it's all mine, yes it's longer than yours and YES, I'm black....

One of these days lol.


----------



## sunflora

NaturalShe94 said:


> I'm the only sista at my job. And these Caucasian women (including my boss) I work with come to work everyday with they Waist Length hair, all long down they back, sometimes all wavy and be having they lil hair conversations, flashing their hair to the side, talkin' 'bout how they never cut it, etc. And then you just have me... come to work in a tight plaited bun everyday. They out here assuming I have APL hair or shorter. Which I only know that because I mentioned I couldn't wear my hair down like them everyday because it's too long and it's curly; one asks me "what's long?" Lol. I didn't respond. I shrugged my shoulders. Then you have my boss who always assumes if I come with my hair out it's gonna be big fro hair as if my hair is more on the kinky side. Which, as a black woman, I wasn't offended by that assumption at all. But, not all of us have kinky hair. They do believe I have the wrong definition of curly because every time I mention my hair is curly, they bring up the "fro" thing. Lol. These are really nice women, super nice don't get me wrong. They're just really uneducated about hair outside the type 1 and 2 range and it screams at me I swear. I just wanna sit them down like students, pull out a chalk board and say "okay, take notes, curly hair 101" and get to teaching.
> But nope, one day, I'm gonna walk my behind up in there with my waist length curls out and moisturized lookin' scrumptious. Then I'm gonna walk my tootie back in there again with my Hip length hair straightened like BAM! Yes, it's all mine, yes it's longer than yours and YES, I'm black....
> 
> One of these days lol.



DO IT. DO IT FOR US.



I remember talking to this guy online about hair. For some reason, even after him having seen pictures of me with straight hair, he asked me how long my hair is  I just replied, short-ish. Still on the subject of hair, I had mentioned having a pixie cut at one time, then deciding to grow out my curly hair. His first question: are you trying to grow a big afro? I just laughed it off and said my hair isn't quite the type that can get into a fro without some extra effort - which isn't necessarily true, if I got rid of my heat damage I could probably pick it out (but the thought of picking out hair just makes me cringe!) but I mainly said that to softly deliver your point - not all ethnic hair looks the same.


----------



## NaturalShe94

sunflora said:


> DO IT. DO IT FOR US.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember talking to this guy online about hair. For some reason, even after him having seen pictures of me with straight hair, he asked me how long my hair is  I just replied, short-ish. Still on the subject of hair, I had mentioned having a pixie cut at one time, then deciding to grow out my curly hair. His first question: are you trying to grow a big afro? I just laughed it off and said my hair isn't quite the type that can get into a fro without some extra effort - which isn't necessarily true, if I got rid of my heat damage I could probably pick it out (but the thought of picking out hair just makes me cringe!) but I mainly said that to softly deliver your point - not all ethnic hair looks the same.



Thank you lol! An yes our hair grows too!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

NaturalShe94 said:


> I'm the only sista at my job. And these Caucasian women (including my boss) I work with come to work everyday with they Waist Length hair, all long down they back, sometimes all wavy and be having they lil hair conversations, flashing their hair to the side, talkin' 'bout how they never cut it, etc. And then you just have me... come to work in a tight plaited bun everyday. They out here assuming I have APL hair or shorter. Which I only know that because I mentioned I couldn't wear my hair down like them everyday because it's too long and it's curly; one asks me "what's long?" Lol. I didn't respond. I shrugged my shoulders. Then you have my boss who always assumes if I come with my hair out it's gonna be big fro hair as if my hair is more on the kinky side. Which, as a black woman, I wasn't offended by that assumption at all. But, not all of us have kinky hair. They do believe I have the wrong definition of curly because every time I mention my hair is curly, they bring up the "fro" thing. Lol. These are really nice women, super nice don't get me wrong. They're just really uneducated about hair outside the type 1 and 2 range and it screams at me I swear. I just wanna sit them down like students, pull out a chalk board and say "okay, take notes, curly hair 101" and get to teaching.
> But nope, one day, I'm gonna walk my behind up in there with my waist length curls out and moisturized lookin' scrumptious. Then I'm gonna walk my tootie back in there again with my Hip length hair straightened like BAM! Yes, it's all mine, yes it's longer than yours and YES, I'm black....
> 
> One of these days lol.


Same!!!! But then I'm worried about the well you don't have reg ole black people hair. What are you mixed with? convo. Instead of you have beautiful hair!!! Period!!!!


----------



## NaturalShe94

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Same!!!! But then I'm worried about the well you don't have reg ole black people hair. What are you mixed with? convo. Instead of you have beautiful hair!!! Period!!!!



I wonder if that question will pop up. I usually only get that question from black men and women. I've NEVER gotten that question from a white person. Like ever. Never a "what are you mixed with?" or "are you mixed?" ....


----------



## RossBoss

NaturalShe94 said:


> I wonder if that question will pop up. I usually only get that question from black men and women. I've NEVER gotten that question from a white person. Like ever. Never a "what are you mixed with?" or "are you mixed?" ....



I hate this. It's implying that your beauty must be due to another race in the mix and not just Black.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

NaturalShe94 said:


> I wonder if that question will pop up. I usually only get that question from black men and women. I've NEVER gotten that question from a white person. Like ever. Never a "what are you mixed with?" or "are you mixed?" ....


I think when you reach a certain length all that are comfie with you will ask (all races) because as we all know "black girls don't have long hair". They would have to feel comfortable enough to ask though and many aren't. They will automatically assume you just got it in your genes somehow from an other and that's how it's long not because of work. That's my fear at least. You're black til you got long hair than you got something mixed in there because it's long.


----------



## Prettymetty

Mayne prepooing with coconut oil has brought my hair backkkkk tooooo lifeeee

I just straightened it after wearing it in a big, messy bun today. It's so sleek and I'm just happy that it's getting back to normal. I put a little coconut oil on my ends and put it in a bun. I'll style it tomorrow.


----------



## KidneyBean86

So my attempt at a roller wrap did not turn out well at all. Eventually ended up like this 10 minutes later


----------



## Daina

NaturalShe94 said:


> I'm the only sista at my job. And these Caucasian women (including my boss) I work with come to work everyday with they Waist Length hair, all long down they back, sometimes all wavy and be having they lil hair conversations, flashing their hair to the side, talkin' 'bout how they never cut it, etc. And then you just have me... come to work in a tight plaited bun everyday. They out here assuming I have APL hair or shorter. Which I only know that because I mentioned I couldn't wear my hair down like them everyday because it's too long and it's curly; one asks me "what's long?" Lol. I didn't respond. I shrugged my shoulders. Then you have my boss who always assumes if I come with my hair out it's gonna be big fro hair as if my hair is more on the kinky side. Which, as a black woman, I wasn't offended by that assumption at all. But, not all of us have kinky hair. They do believe I have the wrong definition of curly because every time I mention my hair is curly, they bring up the "fro" thing. Lol. These are really nice women, super nice don't get me wrong. They're just really uneducated about hair outside the type 1 and 2 range and it screams at me I swear. I just wanna sit them down like students, pull out a chalk board and say "okay, take notes, curly hair 101" and get to teaching.
> But nope, one day, I'm gonna walk my behind up in there with my waist length curls out and moisturized lookin' scrumptious. Then I'm gonna walk my tootie back in there again with my Hip length hair straightened like BAM! Yes, it's all mine, yes it's longer than yours and YES, I'm black....
> 
> One of these days lol.



Just do the latter, go in there with slayed curly and then straight hair and let it speak for itself! Clear folks work my good nerve with their awe and amazement on what "our" hair does. I stopped casting my pearls to swine long ago about trying to educate folks, especially those that really don't want to be enlightened. That includes black and white and like you I only get the mixed comments from our folk.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Chillidee @PortCityRaised @Scasey @sunkissedskin


----------



## sunkissedskin

shawnyblazes said:


> @Chillidee @PortCityRaised @Scasey @sunkissedskin


Thank you!!!


----------



## faithVA

I wish someone would shampoo and do my hair for me. I'm almost out of daylight and I haven't even started


----------



## KinksAndInk

I have my Black.Friday list of vendors narrowed down to APB, SSI and KindredButters. My only random will be a good bonnet.


----------



## faithVA

OK I've gotten started. I shampooed, detangled and not deep conditioning for an hour. I wanted to deep condition longer but will have to try it again next week.


----------



## FadingDelilah

faithVA said:


> OK I've gotten started. I shampooed, detangled and not deep conditioning for an hour. I wanted to deep condition longer but will have to try it again next week.



You're a strong woman for even starting.  I would have called it a day.


----------



## faithVA

FadingDelilah said:


> You're a strong woman for even starting.  I would have called it a day.


I wish. I took out my 2 strands yesterday and wore my hair out yesterday and today. I don't have hair that I can just put up or wear out for long periods of time so it had to be done


----------



## Prettymetty

Happy Birthday beautiful @Aggie!


----------



## Aggie

Prettymetty said:


> Happy Birthday beautiful @Aggie!


Thanks @Prettymetty


----------



## ilong

NaturalShe94 said:


> I'm the only sista at my job. And these Caucasian women (including my boss) I work with come to work everyday with they Waist Length hair, all long down they back, sometimes all wavy and be having they lil hair conversations, flashing their hair to the side, talkin' 'bout how they never cut it, etc. And then you just have me... come to work in a tight plaited bun everyday. They out here assuming I have APL hair or shorter. Which I only know that because I mentioned I couldn't wear my hair down like them everyday because it's too long and it's curly; one asks me "what's long?" Lol. I didn't respond. I shrugged my shoulders. Then you have my boss who always assumes if I come with my hair out it's gonna be big fro hair as if my hair is more on the kinky side. Which, as a black woman, I wasn't offended by that assumption at all. But, not all of us have kinky hair. They do believe I have the wrong definition of curly because every time I mention my hair is curly, they bring up the "fro" thing. Lol. These are really nice women, super nice don't get me wrong. They're just really uneducated about hair outside the type 1 and 2 range and it screams at me I swear. I just wanna sit them down like students, pull out a chalk board and say "okay, take notes, curly hair 101" and get to teaching.
> But nope, one day, *I'm gonna walk my behind up in there with my waist length curls out and moisturized lookin' scrumptious. Then I'm gonna walk my tootie back in there again with my Hip length hair straightened like BAM! Yes, it's all mine, yes it's longer than yours and YES, I'm black....*
> 
> One of these days lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

RossBoss said:


> I have not been on the Atlantic City boardwalk in years. I didn't even think it was still there because last I heard the city had gone downhill.


IT DID go down hill...*whimperrrrrrrr* You better be packing if you come. LOL


----------



## ilong

I said I wouldn't  but I did!!!    I got my hair in a braided/twisted up do bun.  

As I mentioned in the Collagen 2017 thread https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2017-collagen-challenge-lets-grow.806997/page-8#post-24928855    I was thinking of one or the other in an effort to grow and nurture my hair back to it's pre-hair transplant state.

I made sure the braider didn't do it tight and I'm being very careful to monitor any stress on my hair, especially how I sleep. keeping it tied and wrapped when I'm at home.  First sign of a loose braid pulling on my strands -  I'm taking them down!


----------



## RossBoss

I Am So Blessed said:


> IT DID go down hill...*whimperrrrrrrr* You better be packing if you come. LOL



Darn. I am going to plan a weekend to Atlantic City because there are some museums I want to hit up. I have been reading comments here and there about the crime and of course the insinuation has been that *we* are driving the crime rate up. I sincerely hope that's not true.


----------



## ilong

I Am So Blessed said:


> IT DID go down hill...*whimperrrrrrrr* You better be packing if you come. LOL


  so saaddd    !!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

RossBoss said:


> Darn. I am going to plan a weekend to Atlantic City because there are some museums I want to hit up. I have been reading comments here and there about the crime and of course the insinuation has been that *we* are driving the crime rate up. I sincerely hope that's not true.


Well since I pretty much live here I will tell you the real deal without my jokes.

The casinos are nice. Ballys and Caesars casino are where the locals are which are mixed with tourists and hood rats, but they are still nice to go in to gamble.

The board walk is calm serene, just don't go off the boardwalk into Atlantic Ave at night. Don't go walking on pacicific Ave either....unless you want to.

Trpicana, Hard Rock, Resorts and the Golden Nugget are very nice.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ilong said:


> so saaddd    !!!


It hurts me still...., but that is the WORLD period. All these shootings, "rumours of war"...remember what God already told us....these things shall come. And much more. Man's hearts shall fail them for the fear will be so great at seeing all the things that shall come upon the earth.....just saying. I'm not surprised (anymore). Look up, your salvation draws near.


----------



## ilong

@I Am So Blessed - you are so right! The Word is manifested  in front of our eyes on a daily basis.  Any one who doubts that His Word is the truth must be blind


----------



## **SaSSy**

The longer my hair gets, the drier it is which is very annoying. I do not use any heat, only every 3 months for my regular trims, and I only use moisture based products. My hair has about 80-95% shrinkage when fully wet and I think I’m a 4b/4c hair type. Despite all of these challenges, my hair is the healthiest it has been in a very long time, and I own that to daily co-washing, hot oil treatments, protective styles. My shedding and breakage has declined due to this method.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Kitamita @mrsv


----------



## Chillidee

shawnyblazes said:


> @Chillidee @PortCityRaised @Scasey @sunkissedskin


Thank you


----------



## SexySin985

shawnyblazes said:


> @SexySin985 @Wanderland



I'm late but thanks


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@CurlyGirl1996 @DigitalRain @KeraKrazy @lalla @morgandenae


----------



## lalla

shawnyblazes said:


> @CurlyGirl1996 @DigitalRain @KeraKrazy @lalla @morgandenae


Thank you! That is so nice of you


----------



## dyh080

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I think when you reach a certain length all that are comfie with you will ask (all races) because as we all know "black girls don't have long hair". They would have to feel comfortable enough to ask though and many aren't. They will automatically assume you just got it in your genes somehow from an other and that's how it's long not because of work. That's my fear at least. You're black til you got long hair than you got something mixed in there because it's long.



I bet they don't ask people who have long dreadlocks that question!


----------



## Royalq

So I learned 3 things about my hair. 
One is that it doesn't like to be manipulated sloppy wet. Which is the opposite of what is usually said "don't manipulate hair when it's dry". Seems like my hair is stronger when dry or dryish damp. When I detangled wet I get sooo much hair come out, but when I detangled dryish damp I barely get hair coming out. 

Second my hair prefers to be moisturized dryish damp too. All this time I would wash my hair towel dry a bit then apply my moisturizers and seal and my hair would feel dry. But now I let my hair air dry to about 80% dry then I apply my moisturizers and seal and my hair feels so juicy. 

And lastly my hair actually liked shea butter. Maybe because I was trying to use shea butter on wet hair which my hair didn't like. But a week and a half ago I moisturized dry and seal with straight shea butter and braided my hair. Shame on me but I didn't touch my hair again till this week. I thought my hair would be a dried out mess but much to my surprised it was soo soft and supple as if I just moisturized it. I'll be keeping these tips in mind now.


----------



## RossBoss

For the past several months, I have been wondering why I can't get my tub sparkling clean. I have tried all sorts of cleaning agents and it still looks dirty. I finally figured it out. I now need a degreaser for my tub. I use so much oil that it now has created some grease stains on my tub.

I wash my hair daily but am now shampooing only twice per week. I'm finding that as my natural hair gets longer every month, squeaky clean hair does not look as good as hair that has a small amount of buildup of oil on it. Plus, that layer of oil makes detangling a breeze. So I'm constantly running EVOO mixed with cheapie conditioner through my hair every day and dc'ing with cholesterol conditioner mixed with EVOO once per week. My hair is healthy, shiny and thriving.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@blkbeauty  @Chin @Guapa1 @Garner @ladylibra_30 @MeMyselfnMzT


----------



## Prettymetty

I didn't wash my hair last night, because I did not feel like it. Me and my hair have to vibe. If I'm not feeling it, it leads to tangles and issues.

Today is looking a lot better. I actually want to play in my hair, prepoo, wash and dc with heat. I get off early today too, so that helps.


----------



## morgandenae

shawnyblazes said:


> @CurlyGirl1996 @DigitalRain @KeraKrazy @lalla @morgandenae



Thank you!


----------



## LushLox

This hair masque CoCo and Eve is all over the internet, people are raving about it. Anyone tried it here?

It needs to be good at that price. 




Aqua (Water) Cetearyl Alcohol Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Fruit Extract Dimethicone Behentrimonium Chloride Parfum Glycerin Cetyl Alcohol Sodium Benzoate Ficus Carica (Fig) Fruit Extract Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernel Oil Shea Butter Ethyl Esters Caryocar Brasiliense Fruit Oil Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil Hydrolyzed Linseed Extract Leuconostoc/Radish Root Ferment Filtrate Phenoxyethanol Cetrimonium Chloride Potassium Sorbate Ethylhexylglycerin Selaginella Lepidophylla Extract Saccharomyces/Silicon Ferment Saccharomyces/Iron Ferment Saccharomyces/Magnesium Ferment Saccharomyces/Copper Ferment Saccharomyces/Zinc Ferment Tocopherol Lactobacillus Ferment Benzyl Alcohol Benzyl Salicylate Coumarin Limonene Linalool 

£35/$46


----------



## Lissa0821

I am loving aloe vera juice and gel on my hair lately.  I have been using it as a 50/50 mix with distilled water as a leave in and refresher spray during the week.  Yesterday I did a light dusting over my entire head.  I put my hair in mini braids, moisturized my ends and sealed with Fruit of the Earth aloe vera.  My hair is soft and my ends feel so much better. For my next wash day, I plan on spraying my hair with the aloe vera  then topping it with my deep conditioner of choice and sitting under my steamer.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## sunflora

LushLox said:


> This hair masque CoCo and Eve is all over the internet, people are raving about it. Anyone tried it here?
> 
> It needs to be good at that price.
> 
> View attachment 436605
> 
> 
> Aqua (Water) Cetearyl Alcohol Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Fruit Extract Dimethicone Behentrimonium Chloride Parfum Glycerin Cetyl Alcohol Sodium Benzoate Ficus Carica (Fig) Fruit Extract Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernel Oil Shea Butter Ethyl Esters Caryocar Brasiliense Fruit Oil Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil Hydrolyzed Linseed Extract Leuconostoc/Radish Root Ferment Filtrate Phenoxyethanol Cetrimonium Chloride Potassium Sorbate Ethylhexylglycerin Selaginella Lepidophylla Extract Saccharomyces/Silicon Ferment Saccharomyces/Iron Ferment Saccharomyces/Magnesium Ferment Saccharomyces/Copper Ferment Saccharomyces/Zinc Ferment Tocopherol Lactobacillus Ferment Benzyl Alcohol Benzyl Salicylate Coumarin Limonene Linalool
> 
> £35/$46



I saw it. I don't use products with dimethicone, plus I have never once used an expensive product that was 'worth it' IMO. It seemed to be a small container too. Let me know if you try it out.


----------



## sunflora

rileypak said:


>



I love her and would definitely support her. Her twists look incredible in that video too.


----------



## LushLox

sunflora said:


> I saw it. I don't use products with dimethicone, plus I have never once used an expensive product that was 'worth it' IMO. It seemed to be a small container too. Let me know if you try it out.



Nah I’m not going to bother, there’s nothing exceptional in those ingredients that make the price tag worthy of my dough.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Brittal09 @yaya24


----------



## yaya24

shawnyblazes said:


> @Brittal09 @yaya24


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I finally found a way to keep my scarf on all night, and believe me I sleep WILD. 

Y’all ready for this?

I tie my scarf and put a bonnet on top. Thassit. And some how it doesn’t come off.


----------



## OhTall1

My hair is so incredibly fine.  I have a whole head full of mid strand splits, and I think they may be from my Denman.  I'm going to get rid of it, and cut my hair back down to a tapered TWA to start over again.  Thankfully I love having short hair and it suits me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

OhTall1 said:


> My hair is so incredibly fine.  I have a whole head full of mid strand splits, and I think they may be from my Denman.  I'm going to get rid of it, and cut my hair back down to a tapered TWA to start over again.  Thankfully I love having short hair and it suits me.


That’s messed up..


----------



## sunflora

OhTall1 said:


> My hair is so incredibly fine.*  I have a whole head full of mid strand splits, *and I think they may be from my Denman.  I'm going to get rid of it, and cut my hair back down to a tapered TWA to start over again.  Thankfully I love having short hair and it suits me.



This happened to me, only towards the top of my head. I had pinned it on a nylon "BHB". Do you use one of those? I hope it's not my denman, but I can live without it. I've been favoring wooden brushes lately anyways.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@blah54 @NanieHaitienne


----------



## Tefnut

Ulta has Viviscal hair vitamins half off today ($20 instead of $40) for its Gorgeous Hair event. I bought a couple of boxes just in case. It's a 60 day supply and the serving size is 1 tablet a day. This would be my first time taking them.

ETA: It says the serving size is 1 tablet per day but the directions recommend taking 2 per day. Why not just say that the serving size is 2 per day?! I know it's because some people would scoff at paying $40 a month for these vitamins! (Now, I'm wondering if I should get more boxes...) 

https://www.ulta.com/gorgeoushair/


----------



## FadingDelilah

The front of my hair is only about 1.5 inches from shoulder length  Thats about 4.5 months from now with my growth rate. I can't believe by March 1st I 'll be 75% full shoulder length. It seemed much farther for some reason. I guess I was looking towards achieving apl so much I forgot all about shoulder. Yayyyy!!!


----------



## Prettymetty

Any one else feeling lazy because of the cold front? My hair will be lucky to get washed at all this week. And I don't feel bad about it. Having to section, braid, prepoo, wash, dc and blowdry is a lot of work. Then I straighten afterwards. I was doing it every 3 days, but damn I'm tired af. I think I had 1 day off this month for a funeral...

Sigh. Sadly my hair isn't a priority anymore. I wish I had the time lol


----------



## KinksAndInk

The back section of my crown refuses to let me be great. No matter how much love or product I give it, it’s always frizzy at the roots and about 4 inches down the shaft. It’s also coarser than the rest of my hair but then it starts to soften and match the rest of my texture as it gets longer. Weird and annoying.


----------



## LostInAdream

I’ve been wearing my TWA out for the past two weeks and love it. I never thought short hair looked good on me but It looks good. I get so many compliments. however, it’s soooo cold out I have to wear head wraps or I start sniffling. I’ve been wearing wigs for years now and just want to enjoy my hair out. I want to protective style with braids or something but love my new look.


----------



## ladylibra_30

shawnyblazes said:


> @blkbeauty  @Chin @Guapa1 @Garner @ladylibra_30 @MeMyselfnMzT




Thank you (((((ShawnyBlazes)))))

Happy Born Day fellow Librans 

*auto correct correction*


----------



## sunflora

I'm always touching my hair. Braiding it, unbraiding it, spritzing water, braiding it again. It's a miracle I have hair. I'm just stressed about wanting to move away from bunning and want to find a safe way to stretch my hair. If I don't stop touching it, I won't have any hair to stretch.


----------



## Prettymetty

Finally washing my hair and giving it the star treatment. I washed with Chi black seed poo (I added blue food coloring for a diy toner poo). Then I detangled and added Masquintense dc. I'm under the dryer now. I'll blow dry in about 20 minutes.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Almost done with my hair. Took me long enough  This is gonna be my birthday hairstyle and probably last through the busy season at my job.


----------



## Sosa

Wanted to henna my hair today and they messed up my order. They sent me neutral henna. Grrrrrr!!! 
I can’t wait for a replacement shipment so i’m going to use this yellow crap. I wanted to cover my grays to return to work. Aaaaaaarghh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Wash day was about 35 minutes yesterday. 40 if you count the 5 mins I spent diffusing. The longest is maybe an hour and a half when I DC. Short wash days are the only way I'm going to stick to growing my hair out.


----------



## angelmilk

Fluffy/spring twists are the best protective style ever. Low tension and versatile.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

angelmilk said:


> Fluffy/spring twists are the best protective style ever. Low tension and versatile.



@angelmilk


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Babysaffy @lewanda


----------



## sunflora

My baby hairs tickled my eyelashes today. Couldn't figure out what on earth it was, then I was just confused. No idea why they're suddenly long, but I wish the rest of my hair would follow suit.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

angelmilk said:


> Fluffy/spring twists are the best protective style ever. Low tension and versatile.


I was gonna do spring twists but it turned into something else. They look like curly fries.


----------



## sunflora

It really does take a long time to figure out hair type. I've been natural for 8 years and I still have no idea. Heat damage definitely doesn't help. It does make me sad when I watch YouTube videos and see the full heads of textured hair. You can tell what their curls are like, even have a guess at the pattern. Mines just all over the place, no shape, weird blob thing. I wonder how many more years until it starts to look like something. :\

As a side note, 'type' itself doesn't matter, I think I'd like to just know what my hair is 'like' if that even makes sense. And for it to form a shape more than anything. I still have a weird mullet thing going on somehow.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Might wash my hair tomorrow night. But then again I might wait til Monday night because I’m lazy.


----------



## imaginary

who wants to buy me that $400 revair contraption? Im ready.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@ashareef @bellatiamarie @dcdb82 @divinefavor @hellomymy @lexi84


----------



## Sharpened

Pray for me. I think I am developing an allergy to pumpkin seed oil.


----------



## bellatiamarie

shawnyblazes said:


> @ashareef @bellatiamarie @dcdb82 @divinefavor @hellomymy @lexi84



Thanks love!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@caribeandiva @LadyPBC @charislibra


----------



## caribeandiva

shawnyblazes said:


> @caribeandiva @LadyPBC @charislibra


Thank you!! I’m grateful to be alive to celebrate another birthday! I’m blessed indeed


----------



## FadingDelilah

Occasionally I'll get an older man asking me how long it takes to do my hair. The funniest part is the ones who ask how long it takes _always _assume that it takes hours. In my mind I be like, "you know you be watching those wash day videos in your spare time, Mr. Hubbert. Where else would you get the idea it takes hours from?"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

RT off top: Work is mad stressful...

What I wanna say to my boss... 00:54-1:15. I'm tired of looking at spreadsheets, getting quotes, BRCs and W-9s, affidavits.....
 with a crying voice! "While you sit back and do"...

Lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I did  blow dry my hair and it LOOKED THE SAME way. I had sommme hang time,  but not really. I did the tension method and my hair puffed right back up the next day! My coiled hair was like: "If you wanna lay me down..you gon have to lay me down for eva..." end quote.

Me: ahhh nah I will NOT ever use a chemical on you, God's gift...

My hair: whateva boo...


----------



## dyh080

imaginary said:


> who wants to buy me that $400 revair contraption? Im ready.


Maybe Santa Claus?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

imaginary said:


> who wants to buy me that $400 revair contraption? Im ready.


Don't waste a car payment on that Bull....


----------



## sunflora

My roots are making me look homeless. But I like seeing them, since they remind me my hair is growing. Gonna wait another two months to henndigo, just to be safe. I heard it can be drying which scares me.


----------



## Sarabellam

I tried fresh rice water today for ~30 mins under a plastic cap. I was surprised that I saw an instant result in my hair. My hair felt smoother, “balanced” while wet, and softened when dry. This my even be at the level of henna, castor oil, and shea butter for HG status.

I’ll need to try it again to see if this was a fluke.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

sunflora said:


> *My roots are making me look homeless.* But I like seeing them, since they remind me my hair is growing. Gonna wait another two months to henndigo, just to be safe. I heard it can be drying which scares me.


No you didn't jus....


----------



## Nightingale

I need to DIY a moisturizer. Nothing too thick though since my hair isn’t a fan of heavy creams, lotions, or butters. I’m thinking it will be mostly aloe vera gel, a little mango or avocado butter, and some slippery ingredient. I’ll think on it a little more then order my ingredients.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@ItsMeLilLucky @Ms. Tarabotti @RoseofLily


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky @Ms. Tarabotti @RoseofLily


Thanks love


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@auntybe @Nalin


----------



## nerdography

I think some time in December I'm going to get a relaxer and have my hair cut into a long bob at the Walmart salon. They have 4 black stylist and I always see black women in there getting their hair done. I want it to look something like this...






I turn 35 next year, and I find the farther I get into my 30s, the less interested I am in having super long hair.


----------



## Nalin

shawnyblazes said:


> @auntybe @Nalin


Thank you


----------



## Prettymetty

This rosemary/coconut oil has my scalp itching like crazy. I put it on last night and I'll wash it out this afternoon.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@pjthom001 @Cbgo


----------



## ThePerfectScore

So I went old school and bought Sulfur 8 this weekend at the grocery store.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Funny thing is Lucky grocery store is my go to place for Black hair care ever since I moved to San Jose. There's not a Beauty Supply store on every corner like there is in ATL, and last year I went to a billion stores to try to find a specific hair gel to lay down my edges for the holiday party. Ended up spending like $30 on crap from Sally's (after going to 3).

A few days later I was grocery shopping, and there for $3 was the gel I wanted.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

At least once a year since moving here my scalp itches uncontrollably. I scratch myself raw trying to get relief to no avail. And I found that a quick wash with Head n Shoulders or Selsun Blue would do the trick, but it hasn't been working.

It got so bad that one night I had a dream about greasing my scalp... Like how my mama used to. Parting section by section and slathering it on. So I knew this was a sign from my Ancestors to go back to what I know.

 And praise to the Spirit Guides because today I washed my hair, detangled, then greased my scalp with Sulfur 8.

IT WAS THE MOST GLORIOUS EXPERIENCE OF MY LIFE!

The refreshing cool tingle gave me instant relief.

I don't think I've greased my scalp with anything other than coconut oil and EVOO since I've joined LHCF. But this morning the chemical laden mineral oil gave me life!

The only bad part is I smell like Sulfur 8. And of all the days to run into a former manager of my team arms stretched for a hug.

Between this and my Sunday Riley skincare I pray for the nostrils of everyone around me.


----------



## niknakmac

Got my hair cut yesterday. I was trying to grow out a tapered cut but I realized as I was twisting it one night that I just don't  have the patience to do my hair anymore. I think I'm keeping it short.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I meant take a picture of my hair but it’s all fuzzy now. And I’m not taking it down


----------



## Ayesha81

I usually get a rollerset in small rollers i like my curly. Anyway my hairstylist was all out of small rollers she used the big purple and grey rollers. ..uugh. now i have to deal with my hair being super straight all week.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Split a nail across the nailbed and it keeps snagging my hair. Finally got the good gloves from work so I can wash my hair.


----------



## mrsv

shawnyblazes said:


> @Kitamita @mrsv


THANK YOU!!


----------



## LonDone

Posting here for any ladies who don't visit the makeup forums:

I used Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee as a makeup primer - Best Results Ever 
 

Will post details if anyone's interested!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@FadingDelilah @Malvada


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@brg240 @BW1


----------



## KidneyBean86

Thinking about going to the salon to get a wash and light press today. It's been 4 months since I last straightened my hair. I'm curious to see if I have retained any length.


----------



## ashbash

I’m getting my hair done Friday for my birthday and even though they are gonna wash my hair 
I’m wondering if I should at least cowash before I go sooo my hair isnt super coated and oily from my Shea butter mix when I get there


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Flourishnikov @reallynow


----------



## Flourishnikov

Awww thanks, love!! @shawnyblazes


----------



## KidneyBean86

It looks like there hasn't been much growth with my hair. Black shirt is from may. The grey shirt is from today.

Excuse my fat arm, in the midst of trying to get my life together lol


----------



## FadingDelilah

I want to shorten my nightly routine down to about ten-fifteen minutes, but if I try to retwist my hair in larger sections to save time, they unravel, so I'm going to start doing braids. The resulting curls look the same for me.Hopefully now I can be super lazy and fast. It was a light bulb moment.


----------



## ashbash

I LOVE DRYBAR



I’ve been a handful of times now and I always love how my hair turns out 
Super soft full of body and straight and smooth but not bone STRAIGHT straight


Best part it’s half the price and time of going to my old stylist


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@donna894 @futurelonglocks


----------



## GettingKinky

ashbash said:


> I LOVE DRYBAR
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been a handful of times now and I always love how my hair turns out
> Super soft full of body and straight and smooth but not bone STRAIGHT straight
> 
> 
> Best part it’s half the price and time of going to my old stylist



I’ve never seen a black stylist at the dry bar near me.


----------



## ashbash

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve never seen a black stylist at the dry bar near me.


I’m in LA I’ve been to 3 different ones and the always have at least 1 black girl 

Usually I get a black stylist.... whenever I make my appointment I put in the notes that I have thick African American hair (I don’t get into hairtyping lol mainly because I don’t know my hair type) 

But yesterday I was assigned a yt girl

And honestly she was more gentle than any of the previous stylists I’ve had and my hair came out just as nice if not better 

And I was nervous when she walked up to me because I was like oh dear I’m gonna have to go home and fix my hair after I get it done Lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Looks like As I Am has a new line.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Literally 1:06 - 1:42 what I was feeling, hearing,  thinking while  my Grandmother wanted to use her hot comb in my hair tonight . "I choose youuuuu Naps"....  with the snap fingers and shoulder bop. W/ the beat drop at 1:42.
Stop it !!!


----------



## FadingDelilah

I want to change my look but every style that I can come up with would look ugly. LOL. One more year and I'll have long enough hair to have some options again. It feels like an eternity since I've had a twa.  Gotta stay patient.


----------



## lavaflow99

her curls are lovely!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@2buttonsnow3 @Psi77 @sablelocks77 @tetbelle


----------



## Malvada

shawnyblazes said:


> @FadingDelilah @Malvada


Thank you!!!


----------



## reallynow

shawnyblazes said:


> @Flourishnikov @reallynow


Thank you !!


----------



## Prettymetty

Last night I moisturized my ends with Garnier sleek cream and de-tangled with my K comb (Kerastase). I just trimmed 2 days ago, so my hair is much easier to comb through.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair has been in this same 2 twists since my last wash day. Tonight for work, I remoisturized, added a little gel and pinned them up. Tomorrow night I'll do a full wash day and return to the same 2 twists until I figure out what I wanna do with my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@bunny101 @guess2ly11 @hot_pepper96


----------



## Rocky91

I want to get some feed-in cornrows this weekend, so I’m going to do a rollerset to stretch my hair without direct heat. I typically blow dry but I’m going to make a conscious effort to avoid direct heat for the whole upcoming year.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@SagaGirl @southerncitygirl


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@LJBFly @movingforward


----------



## Rocky91

Rocky91 said:


> I want to get some feed-in cornrows this weekend, so I’m going to do a rollerset to stretch my hair without direct heat. I typically blow dry but I’m going to make a conscious effort to avoid direct heat for the whole upcoming year.


This worked out really well. My hair is completely stretched out and pretty much looks blow dried. I put some shea butter on it to make sure it retains moisture in these braids. Hopefully it’s not too greasy for the braider.


----------



## Rocky91

Putting castor oil on my hair and scalp along with my DC has been a great move. I honestly feel that my hair has thickened up these past three washes. I also oil my scalp about every other night with castor oil. Why did I ever abandon castor oil?  I used to love it.


----------



## MeMyselfnMzT

shawnyblazes said:


> @blkbeauty  @Chin @Guapa1 @Garner @ladylibra_30 @MeMyselfnMzT



Thank you so much. Sorry for the late response!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MeMyselfnMzT said:


> Thank you so much. Sorry for the late response!


 No such thing as late.  I hope you had a wonderful born day.


----------



## movingforward

shawnyblazes said:


> @LJBFly @movingforward




Thank you!


----------



## blah54

shawnyblazes said:


> @blah54 @NanieHaitienne




Thanks girl! A nice alert


----------



## KidneyBean86

A patient last night asked me for tips on how to grow long hair. I was looking around like who me? I don't consider my hair long but I guess anything over shoulder length is considered long. IDK

My hair this morning after night shift. I think I may be approaching bsl?


----------



## toaster

This is probably my first post in the hair forum this year. That’s shameful. 

I got a blow out and a trim today and all I have is this horrible picture. My hair is still long but I’m going to refocus on hair care in 2019. I’m getting married in 2020 and want my hair to be luscious.


----------



## Sosoothing

toaster said:


> View attachment 437457
> 
> This is probably my first post in the hair forum this year. That’s shameful.
> 
> I got a blow out and a trim today and all I have is this horrible picture. My hair is still long but I’m going to refocus on hair care in 2019. I’m getting married in 2020 and want my hair to be luscious.



Nice! 
Is that purple color I see? Or just bad camera shot?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Sosoothing said:


> Nice!
> Is that purple color I see? Or just bad camera shot?


i saw it too but i think what I'm seeing that looks purple is actually her smock. It just looks purple because the color and picture isn't clear. At least that's how i interpreted the color I saw.


----------



## toaster

Sosoothing said:


> Nice!
> Is that purple color I see? Or just bad camera shot?





VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i saw it too but i think what I'm seeing that looks purple is actually her smock. It just looks purple because the color and picture isn't clear. At least that's how i interpreted the color I saw.


It’s definitely not my hair! I don’t know if it’s some weird reflection or lighting, but I’ve never colored my hair. 

Although now that I’m looking at it... maybe I should try color one day!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

toaster said:


> It’s definitely not my hair! I don’t know if it’s some weird reflection or lighting, but I’ve never colored my hair.
> 
> Although now that I’m looking at it... maybe I should try color one day!


You should. It would look great with a deep violet color. What I see is the section at the bottom where the smock is peeking through your hair on the right side going down your back(do you see what I'm talking about?). It looks like a purple streak. I don't know if that's what she's seeing too but I saw it too until I looked closer because I was wondering what it was.

I plan on dying my hair a deep violet when I get sick of my hair because I refuse to lift (causes too much damage and i love the richness of dark hair). I was thinking Joico Intensity Semi-Permanent Hair Color, Amethyst Purple.


----------



## KidneyBean86

toaster said:


> View attachment 437457
> 
> This is probably my first post in the hair forum this year. That’s shameful.
> 
> I got a blow out and a trim today and all I have is this horrible picture. My hair is still long but I’m going to refocus on hair care in 2019. I’m getting married in 2020 and want my hair to be luscious.



Beautiful hair!!!! My hair wants to be like this when it grows up


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to learn to cornrow. I don’t trust anyone else with my hair. I plan on wearing wigs until some time in 2019.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Avia62 @Crystal_Chic


----------



## Avia62

shawnyblazes said:


> @Avia62 @Crystal_Chic


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FadingDelilah

One day I _will _achieve a slayed roller set wrap. One day.

Edit: in response to the above posts, I've heard a lot of horror stories about how any chemical color can cause breakage. Not only the ones where you lift your hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Halana Malie @mommasia


----------



## Halana Malie

shawnyblazes said:


> @Halana Malie @mommasia



Thank you @shawnyblazes


----------



## imaginary

I think I'm going to just continue drying my hair via bunning under a softhood from now on. I clearly don't have the patience (or coins) for anything else and using my chipped blowdryer as frequently as I would need to is a recipe for disaster. 

Besides, my hair feels good, which probably has to do more with products than anything else, but it's stretched and soft so I'm banking on it. Now I should probably go through the older wet bunning threads for ideas. I already know I need to start shifting my bun around, which is something I'm terrible at. I'll probably just move my bun around when drying and stick to my low bun during the week.

Also need to plan out my next protective style for December.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Bmack @LongTimeComing @mohair


----------



## vevster

I’m always learning with my hair. I currently have an arm injury that limits my movement. Happily, my hair comes out BETTER when I don’t section my hair for styling!!!!  I love it.


----------



## janaq2003

Just got a professional blow out and trim.
These ends had been mistreated. Love my hair though! How can a person have tons of hair but fine strands? This was the culprit of my knotty ends


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@monalisa732 @naturalfinally @PrincessScorpion @SqrpioQutie @Sweetg


----------



## SpiritJunkie

shawnyblazes said:


> @monalisa732 @naturalfinally @PrincessScorpion @SqrpioQutie @Sweetg


Thank you!!!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Never did get around to washing my hair Monday. Will probably do a complete wash day when I get home.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@tashboog


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ready for wash day.


 Thinking about moringa powder mixed with coconut milk for a deep treatment after a shampoo.   Hmmmm!!!


----------



## Royalq

KinksAndInk said:


> I need to learn to cornrow. I don’t trust anyone else with my hair. I plan on wearing wigs until some time in 2019.


Me and you both. No matter how detangled my hair is, people still manage to snatch out my hair. I plan to wear wigs until mid 2019.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Royalq said:


> Me and you both. No matter how detangled my hair is, people still manage to snatch out my hair. I plan to wear wigs until mid 2019.


And that’s exactly why I need to learn. I’m gonna try to do rows of connected braids or something.


----------



## Royalq

did aphogee DC the 2 minute reconstruct?? For the past few months all the beauty supply stores near me are out of it but are fully stocked in the other products.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@mblake8 @NappyNelle @nene 1


----------



## shasha8685

Royalq said:


> did aphogee DC the 2 minute reconstruct?? For the past few months all the beauty supply stores near me are out of it but are fully stocked in the other products.




I just got some from Sally's today.....hmm....


----------



## KinksAndInk

Next year I will trial 1hr wash days in preparation for my return to school. I’m going to try once a week January-February then once every two weeks March-April to see which works better. May-August will be spent perfecting technique, increasing speed and finding quick hairstyles.


----------



## sunflora

I'm slowly starting to move away from caring about my hair. It usually happens this time of year. I don't feel the urge to straighten, cut or dye though. I just don't want to deal with it. I think it's better that way, as I do get irritated when it doesn't seem to be growing. Now that I'm more occupied with other things, I still know how to keep my hair healthy without spending a lot of time and money on it. We'll see how that goes for me.


----------



## Alma Petra

I want to come back to the board but it feels so deserted. Only a fraction of the people who used to be here are active now. What's the story?


----------



## Aggie

Alma Petra said:


> I want to come back to the board but it feels so deserted. Only a fraction of the people who used to be here are active now. What's the story?


It's still has a lot of the same active members. Their interest here has changed. I noticed that quite a few are in the skin care forum and another lot are in the Fitness Forum and quite a few are in the Financial and Career Forum. There are not many in the Hair forum anymore unfortunately. 

There are many that quit the board altogether. I'm soon to follow. When my membership is up this time around in 2020, I am seriously considering leaving, even if it's just for a short time.


----------



## Alma Petra

Aggie said:


> It's still has a lot of the same active members. Their interest here has changed. I noticed that quite a few are in the skin care forum and another lot are in the Fitness Forum and quite a few are in the Financial and Career Forum. There are not many in the Hair forum anymore unfortunately.
> 
> There are many that quit the board altogether. I'm soon to follow. When my membership is up this time around in 2020, I am seriously considering leaving, even if it's just for a short time.


Hello Aggie! 

Great to see you are still here. I am thinking that maybe the start of the new year will bring more people here, old and new members alike. The spirit of a new year and the enthusiasm for the various challenges. It sure created a nice atmosphere at the beginning of 2018.

And I might want to go and check out the other forums me too since they seem to be much more interesting than the hair forum at this moment


----------



## Royalq

shasha8685 said:


> I just got some from Sally's today.....hmm....


I had to go to a BSS I've never been to yesterday and finally found it.


----------



## Chicoro

KidneyBean86 said:


> A patient last night asked me for tips on how to grow long hair. I was looking around like who me? I don't consider my hair long but I guess anything over shoulder length is considered long. IDK
> 
> My hair this morning after night shift. I think I may be approaching bsl?



It's definitely long and so jet black. Although it is not shown here, I am sure your hair moves beautifully. I'd be looking at this hair, too. Just like your patient did!


----------



## Chicoro

toaster said:


> View attachment 437457
> 
> This is probably my first post in the hair forum this year. That’s shameful.
> 
> I got a blow out and a trim today and all I have is this horrible picture. My hair is still long but I’m going to refocus on hair care in 2019. I’m getting married in 2020 and want my hair to be luscious.



There is no shame in all this beautiful hair!


----------



## Chicoro

I think I have retained 4 inches since Nov 2017!


----------



## ilong

Aggie said:


> It's still has a lot of the same active members. Their *interest here has changed*. I noticed that quite a few are in the skin care forum and another lot are in the Fitness Forum and quite a few are in the Financial and Career Forum. There are not many in the Hair forum anymore unfortunately.
> 
> *There are many that quit the board altogether*. *I'm soon to follow*. *When my membership is up this time around in 2020, I am seriously considering leaving, even if it's just for a short time*.


Likewise to the bolded.   I've learned a lot here and most of the ladies are fantastic,  and I will miss them - but I also miss several of the members who have left.
The membership cost is miniscule so I may just pay but not be as active.  We'll see what 2019 brings.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@isioma85 @JudithO @Nikkiluv254 @rayne


----------



## JudithO

shawnyblazes said:


> @isioma85 @JudithO @Nikkiluv254 @rayne


Thank you!!


----------



## Aggie

ilong said:


> Likewise to the bolded.   I've learned a lot here and most of the ladies are fantastic,  and I will miss them - but I also miss several of the members who have left.
> *The membership cost is miniscule so I may just pay but not be as active.*  We'll see what 2019 brings.


@bolded - I may do the same thing as well. I do like other forums in here too, so yeah...


----------



## GGsKin

I want to put twists in the loose section of hair I have but it doesn't seem worth it for 1 week. The way my shedding is, I need to take them down come wash day. How do you regular twist-wearers deal?


----------



## PrincessScorpion

shawnyblazes said:


> @monalisa732 @naturalfinally @PrincessScorpion @SqrpioQutie @Sweetg





Thank you


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was trying to hold this hairstyle til Christmas but I lost two curly fries already They’re twisted extensions made with curly hair.


----------



## isioma85

shawnyblazes said:


> @isioma85 @JudithO @Nikkiluv254 @rayne




Thank you so much!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Dang, I was supposed to be washing my hair so I started the dry wash (literally I added shampoo to my dry hair. Got that tip from a lovely lady on here) and put a plastic bag on my head, then a bonnet. Buuut, I ended up falling asleep and now I’m going to work with everything on my head, but I added a winter hat to the mix 

Oops.


----------



## Alma Petra

I really wanted to redo my hair this evening for a meeting tomorrow morning but I was working a long day today. I just got back home at 9:30 pm. and I'm so tired.

Does anybody here do their hair typically in the morning just before going to work instead of the evening before?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Alma Petra said:


> I really wanted to redo my hair this evening for a meeting tomorrow morning but I was working a long day today. I just got back home at 9:30 pm. and I'm so tired.
> 
> Does anybody here do their hair typically in the morning just before going to work instead of the evening before?


I do it when my hair is short. Or I’ll start half of it the night prior and finish it in the morning if I don’t fall asleep. This works for me because I don’t have to be at work til the afternoon.


----------



## OhTall1

Alma Petra said:


> Does anybody here do their hair typically in the morning just before going to work instead of the evening before?


Only in case of a hair emergency.  My hair has to look pretty awful for me to get up early and add even a cowash to my morning routine.


----------



## shasha8685

I need to figure out what I want to do with my hair. I want to hide it but I spent the better part of this year in braids. 
I might wear twist outs for a bit then get some 2 strand twists done.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I’m finally taking my braids out and getting it straightened tomorrow for my birthday weekend. My actual birthday isn’t until next Wednesday but that’s Thanksgiving so I’m celebrating it alllllll this weekend and I’m gonna be looking cute!


----------



## sunflora

Alma Petra said:


> I really wanted to redo my hair this evening for a meeting tomorrow morning but I was working a long day today. I just got back home at 9:30 pm. and I'm so tired.
> 
> Does anybody here do their hair typically in the morning just before going to work instead of the evening before?



Always. In warm weather I cowash while I'm in the shower and throw it in a bun. This winter I've been doing flat twists and dutch braids, they don't look good at all after being under a scarf all night, so I just redo those before work. It takes maybe 10 minutes, if even.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@godzooki @BrownButterfly


----------



## GettingKinky

Do any of you ladies have a recommendation for a stylist in San Jose who works on natural hair?  I’m looking for someone to do my demi-permanent color.


----------



## nerdography

I made my appointment for my relaxer, I’ll be going in on Monday. On Saturday, I’m going to deep condition my hair, detangle it, and put it in twist. I’m going to show her this cut and hope that it works out...


----------



## divinefavor

shawnyblazes said:


> @ashareef @bellatiamarie @dcdb82 @divinefavor @hellomymy @lexi84


Thank you!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hola Senoritas.. 

My *September 21st* length check (on dry dirty hair, not fully combed) AFTER I cut 1 1/2" that night. I wanted my back rolls to show on purpose so I know where I stand. Back rolls are excellent rulers. Just wanted to share. It's almost November 21st so I think I got some length back.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

What I've been doing for work. Keeping it simple and lazy.


----------



## nerdography

I’m just finished dc my hair for two hours with a heat cap. My hair needed it, especially with how the temperature dropped and made my hair a little dry. I used TGIN miracle mask. My hair seems to like it. That dry rough patch is no longer dry or rough. Though, I don’t like the smell


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I have figured IT OUT.

My hair type is: 80% 4B
My edges are "4C" miniature slinkies.
My nape and crown are full fledged 4A they are SsSsSs shaped.

So I recon. It only took 3.5 years to recognize.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I literally (as of today) realized that maybe I should limit my comb usage by 90%. I was doing my two strand twist ponytails strictly by hand (only used the comb to separate some hair then just used my hands) and I lost virtually no hair until I got to the top and even up there I only lost like 5-10 strands. Now mind y’all I’ve been natural on and off since 2007 so...

Also I have circle, zigzag, and just fluff hairs. Every time I return to being natural I learn something new.


----------



## shasha8685

I tried Qhemet Biologics in my hair when I was relaxed. I was meh about them.

Let's see how they do on my natural hair. I am hoping they are great for moisture retention since my hair does not respond well to cold temps.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to try curls by Smith growth products.  The elixir and booster.  I’ll keep an eye on them to see if it’s a Black Friday sale pending.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@flowinlocks


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> I want to try curls by Smith growth products.  The elixir and booster.  I’ll keep an eye on them to see if it’s a Black Friday sale pending.



@shawnyblazes Me too..I keep checking for a sale,but knowing me I might just buy one for now “uggg” l’ll think about it


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lita said:


> @shawnyblazes Me too..I keep checking for a sale,but knowing me I might just buy one for know..I’ll think about it
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




Did you see the results pictures on their page?  @Lita


----------



## Lita

@shawnyblazes Yes,I want to the Instagram site and read all the comments about how different people used the products..One lady only used the length version,but she used it twice a day,she didn’t use the booster serum only the length serum..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Some nappy hair comedy if you want to be entertained.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Some nappy hair comedy if you want to be entertained.


I wish more people did this type of hair comedy. There was another one called the Afro whisperer think I found the link


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why are my twists are sticking up like a...you know 

I never knew my hair could be so phallic. Just sticking straight up in the air like my name is Coolio. I press them down, then “boing” Okay I’m done being fascinated


----------



## KinksAndInk

I don't think I'll ever get to a point where I feel like I have enough or too much hair and cut it to maintain a certain length. Growing til the end of days. 

I've also been thinking about my 2019 hair goals. I think we need a general hair goals/challenge thread. Do we have one?  My short attention span makes me forget to check-in after a while but if all my goals are in one thread that could help. Plus the last quarter of 2019 will be extremely busy for me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

There used to be this company on etsy back in the day called Amakacreations.  She was just starting out and I really loved her products.



its @QueenAmaka  birthday today and that made me remember


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> There used to be this company on etsy back in the day called Amakacreations.  She was just starting out about I really loved her products.
> 
> 
> its @QueenAmaka  birthday today and that made me remember



@shawnyblazes I do remember & yes she had some great products..I was such a product junkie back in the days  I wish I had some of her products now..

@QueenAmaka Happy Birthday!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lita said:


> @shawnyblazes I do remember & yes she had some great products..I was such a product junkie back in the days  I wish I had some of her products now..
> 
> @QueenAmaka Happy Birthday!
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Im still a PJ. Im just low key now, lol  

Do you remember Curls by Sister Smith ? @Lita


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> Im still a PJ. Im just low key now, lol
> 
> Do you remember Curls by Sister Smith ? @Lita



@shawnyblazes Hi! Yep, I remember that line,but I never tried it..The prices was decent too..I don’t know why I never made a purchase  and I have tried 50 billion products 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> Im still a PJ. Im just low key now, lol
> 
> Do you remember Curls by Sister Smith ? @Lita


Did you hear of Revé Essentials? They had scented stuff too. I think that’s how I started trying out APB, cause I missed them so much.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Did you hear of Revé Essentials? They had scented stuff too. I think that’s how I started trying out APB, cause I missed them so much.


Girl , yes!  That leave in was the truth( butter/deep conditioner).  Im an old school PJ. Lets just say... I tried a lot


----------



## Lita

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Did you hear of Revé Essentials? They had scented stuff too. I think that’s how I started trying out APB, cause I missed them so much.



@ItsMeLilLucky Yes,I have used that,it was a big hit for a while..Hair & body butter was really nice,worked well as a sealant for me/used it to moisturized my skin too.. The pomade was good as well.."The birthday cake scent"smelled like real cake


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Guess I’m gonna be scarfing it a bit longer since I don’t know when I’m gonna receive my package if I ever receive it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Trying to decide if I need anything from Oyin. I still have 2 16oz Honey Hemps from last Black.Friday. Maybe I'll grab a liter for summer. And I might try the new DC.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

WHO IS THIS WOMAN...PLEASE???


----------



## OhTall1

Isn't this Pearl bailey and Queen Latifah from the movie she did about Bessie Smith?


I Am So Blessed said:


> View attachment 438099 WHO IS THIS WOMAN...PLEASE???
> View attachment 438097


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhTall1 said:


> Isn't this Pearl bailey and Queen Latifah from the movie she did about Bessie Smith?


LOL! Thank you. I was just wondering to myself "Is this Pearl Baily or Queen Latifa?"


----------



## rileypak




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Miss_Jetsetter @Sunshine_One


----------



## KinkyRN

I haven’t posted in a while since I loc’ed my hair over a year ago (but I do lurk). I wanted to order son revitalizing hair tea spray from Claudie but she is no where to be found. Even the Facebook is defunct. Anyone know what happened to that company? Any suggestions for light weight organic sprays? TIA


----------



## oneastrocurlie

rileypak said:


>



*sighs*

I miss my tapered cut sometimes.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Using this eden body works coconut curling creme for my wash and goes and braidouts has taken my moisture levels to a whole nother level. I've also cut back washing to every 1.5- 2 wks. I swear when I do my twists I have trouble keeping a good hold on my hair because my hair just slips out. That's without the curling creme.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I got my wigs. Much disappointment was had. Hopefully they’re as heat safe as they say.


----------



## QueenAmaka

Thank you for the Birthday wishes  


shawnyblazes said:


> There used to be this company on etsy back in the day called Amakacreations.  She was just starting out and I really loved her products.
> 
> 
> 
> its @QueenAmaka  birthday today and that made me remember


----------



## I Am So Blessed

It only took me 4 gours to detangle tonight! Thats fast for me. And I  must shout that  I HAVE SUCH A SMALL BALL OF SHED HAIR AFTER TAKING MSM POWDER WITH MY MULTIVITAMIN FOR A WEEK! I was looking around to check if I missed hairs...nope it's all there in that tiny ball. I'll really know the deal on next week's detangling session. Or maybe I didn't detangle fully....BUT I MUST HAVE. I'm sure of it.

Edit: OHHH!! Was this the reason why my detangling session was so fast...less shed hairs??? The facts are coming together now. "MSM MSM MSM!!!"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Additional to the above post. My last detangling was done on the 12th of November!! *counts on fingers* 8 days ago. My hair ball should be bigger than this. I'm telling yall.....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Alright alright let me not get too excited. *wags finger*... If next week my hair ball is small I'll know for sure.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I took the rubberbands off of my ponytail twists and I’m glad I did. Some of the thicker parts of my hair were getting a bit strangled. 

On another note, I think I found a way to wear my scarf under my stocking cap so I can wear my wigs. I’ll have to take my twists out to cornrow my hair to test it out properly. So far, it makes my wig less bulky.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Y'all I am LOVING my hair today! So I have my Grandma hat on at work lol, but when I go to the ladies room I take my hat off and play for a few minutes.  I undo my two back twists and sweep the hair over my shoulders and smile.

I'm almost tempted to snatch my hat off again to take pictures 

*When you at work the day before Thanksgiving and nobodys here*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Eh *shrugs shoulders* My eyebrows look nice. People at my job think it looks nice, but I think it looks wiggy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@GabbyABaby @miss stress @ScorpioBeauty09 @SoopremeBeing


----------



## GGsKin

I oiled my hair last night with some sacha inchi oil. Tonight, I spritzed with diluted TMC Kids Leave-in and detangled. I plan to water rinse and finish with a rice water rinse. I'll twist the back (if I have time) and put it up in one. I think the top half of my hair may be breaking from the wet/ damp braiding. There were way more 'shed' hairs in that section vs the bottom half.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

shawnyblazes said:


> @GabbyABaby @miss stress @ScorpioBeauty09 @SoopremeBeing


Thank you.


----------



## FadingDelilah

This isn't even hair related but I'm just sooooo excited for Thanksgiving and Black Friday!!!! Good food, good sales.... ahhhh!!! I'm such a holiday snob. 
Happy holidays everybody!


----------



## Lita

I’m glad I incorporated Shea butter back into my regimen especially since it’s cold outdoors and dry inside because of the heat..I’m going to purchase an air purifier,it will help all around for my lungs,hair & skin..Yep!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I can tell already these twists are not gonna work long term because they’re too short. The twists are shrinking up too much leaving too much room for the roots to mat. Lemme gone ahead and convert them into cornrows lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I can tell already these twists are not gonna work long term because they’re too short. The twists are shrinking up too much leaving too much room for the roots to mat. Lemme gone ahead and convert them into cornrows lol


I want to see your style for tomorrow chile... hence my thread. "Oh you demanding responses now ?" Yes.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So why tonight I end up messing with my 50 gallon fish tank instead of doing my hair!!! Cheap azs fish tank filter from Ebay. Ok so I better get started on this hair (mad hours have passed)


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> I want to see your style for tomorrow chile... hence my thread. "Oh you demanding responses now ?" Yes.


I’m probably gonna have a wig on


----------



## Miss_Jetsetter

shawnyblazes said:


> @Miss_Jetsetter @Sunshine_One


Awww thanks you're so sweet!!!


----------



## Alma Petra

What's one Qhemet Biologics product that you would recommend for me to purchase on this black Friday? I have never tried the brand before but I keep hearing great things about it.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need SSI to drop their Black Friday info. This better be the best sale in the history of sales the way they’re playing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m glad I did take my twists down. They were starting to do some weird stuff at the ends.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I’ve decided that after my mini Black Friday haul I’m good on products until next BF. Unless someone has a sale 40%+ sale on one of my staples. I also need to either get a mini fridge or make room in my fridge for my stash.

And I'm going to pack up a box of products for my mom and sister and drop it off today.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

What a blessing this is to many. Wow.

Services to help you get on your way (without judgement) if you ever should need it. (Skip to 5:00 to really see)


I remember one time I had extremely matted hair and needed help like this.  I went to my best friend's Mother who is Jamaican and she got those knots OUT. I thought I had to cut it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Re: Above Video.

I skipped to 30:00 and this woman is RIPPING her hair yo. I could have did a way better job. I still commend her efforts, but my fingers were just itching to get at that matt.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> What a blessing this is to many. Wow.
> 
> Services to help you get on your way (without judgement) if you ever should need it. (Skip to 5:00 to really see)
> 
> 
> I remember one time I had extremely matted hair and needed help like this.  I went to my best friend's Mother who is Jamaican and she got those knots OUT. I thought I had to cut it.


I feel cheated, I wanted to see break down of the last knot. Or after the shampoo and style.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I feel cheated, I wanted to see break down of the last knot. Or after the shampoo and style.


Me too! They didn't follow through at all. They should know that everyone lives for the ending lol. There was no end...just left us hanging.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

For some reason I’ve been binge watching people who take their braids down after x amount of months. It’s disgusting and fascinating as well


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Can anyone identify this type of hair? I wanna make this wig.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I had an exciting hair dream, I reached tailbone length and my hair was in twists. It fell right on my butt. I was so so happy about it that I showed my family. In real life I have ten inches to go to be there. It looked like my hair was blown out in the dream and my ends were so pristine. I thought it was real until I woke up.

Now I have an urge to install Marley hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Yes wash Saturday is complete (in 15 minutes). Currently air drying as usual. Tomorrow I will moisturize and seal with grease as usual. I skipped deep conditioning.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

If I had a bottle of the 2003 version of wild growth hair oil wooo weee you talk about some growth!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I received my nioxin vitamins today. Waiting until January to start taking them.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

KinksAndInk said:


> I received my nioxin vitamins today. Waiting until January to start taking them.


Why are you waiting until Jan? If you start now they'll be in full effect by Jan.


----------



## Lita

Thinking hair thoughts "Outloud" This month I'm doing doing the Facebook rice water challenge,started on November 16th 2018..I'm thinking about doing a chebe starting December 16th..Just to compare my hair results...We shall see...

So far the rice water is working very well,my hair feels/looks thicker and stronger..I'm also using rice water leave in as well..Spritzing my scalp 2xs a week with rice water..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I Am So Blessed said:


> Why are you waiting until Jan? If you start now they'll be in full effect by Jan.


Because I’m currently taking Aphogee and just opened a new box. And I need a trim which I’ll do in December when I straighten. I want to see if they’re effective and not cut off progress so I can determine if I’ll actually repurchase them.


----------



## nerdography

Today is my first wash post relaxer. I need it, because I went a little overboard with the moisturizers and left my hair a little greasy 

I need to stop by the bss to get a light daily moisturizer. All the moisturizers I currently have are too heavy.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Every time I find a staple, the vendor gotta do something wrong. Maybe I just need to go back to OTG products. I can’t be bothered in 2019. Long wait times, tracking numbers with no movement for days or weeks, improperly filled products, texture issues, inconsistency between batches. I can’t. I refuse. 

Gonna place a second order with Obia to try their deep conditioner and a few other products since they sent me a coupon code. Stellar customer service. I messed up my order on Thanksgiving, DM’d them and got a reply in less than 10 minutes. On a holiday! You can’t get some of these vendors to reply in a timely fashion on a regular day. I have enough DC to last me until 2020. I’ll look for replacements then.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Can anyone identify this type of hair? I wanna make this wig.
> 
> View attachment 438345 View attachment 438347


Nevermind, I found my answer.


----------



## Lita

I just made my final Black Friday Purchase..I brought both Curl Smith serums..I hope I like them & they actually work..We shall see.

*Curl Smith-Scalp Stimulating Booster
*Curl Smith-Full Length Destiny Elixer

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Sunshine_One

shawnyblazes said:


> @Miss_Jetsetter @Sunshine_One


@shawnyblazes

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Dang, I need to hide my cc 

Good thing is that I’ll have an abundance of hairstyles to choose from.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My hair this morning after taking down my twists. Then I did some sorta wavy updo AS USUAL!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was in a turkey coma the past few days. If I missed your birthday


----------



## angelmilk

My hair is finally back at shoulder length and thicker than ever. I really hate dealing with it. It's not hard to manage it just takes sooo much time. I'm really considering a relaxed pixie cut. I know its more maintenance but I'm thinking wash days will be quicker? I'm willing to do my hair more often if it means the sessions are quicker.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

What Oh what shall I do with my hair style wise? I don't know. I DON'T KNOW. We black girls always have to style our hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> What Oh what shall I do with my hair style wise? I don't know. I DON'T KNOW. We black girls always have to style our hair.


Sounds like me. I never know what to do with my hair so I do everything


----------



## naturalyogini

I bought way too much hair stuff this weekend.  My husband is going to give me the tight lip silent treatment.  I hate being married.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Sounds like me. I never know what to do with my hair so I do everything


LOL I don't want to do ANYTHING. I wish I could trust someone to do cornrows . I wish I could buy that HergivenHair pony tail, but the Hair is human and I don't know if they sacrificed it to a god  or not. I want free form locs, but i have to go to work in an office everyday. I want to wear bobby pins the way I want, but I'm so tender headed Which effects my styles. I tried Marley twists, but they are too heavy in my head.* I'm laughing not crying*. I'll figure it out.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I am so self conscious about wigs and I don't know why!!!! I use to rock an ugly James Brown looking wig to school every day YET I can't find the nerve to wear one now. So many natural wigs to choose from these days SMH. I keep hearing my Grandmother's voice "You see her with that WIG ON!!!?"  Not in a nice way.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

How are these women parting their hair so well? I couldn't part even when I was relaxed. I don't get it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> How are these women parting their hair so well? I couldn't part even when I was relaxed. I don't get it.


I can’t part either  I just use those metal tipped combs to help me.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Note to self: if a dollar tree shampoo says "moisturizing" on it, DO NOT believe it. LOL. I thought I was going to have one of those, "my holy grail only costs a dollar and its better than all of the expensive ones I've tried" experiences but nahhh.  Thank goodness I wash my hair in twists, or it would have been matted so bad. 

As a side note, I'm enjoying literally not caring about my hair at all right now. But I'm highly motivated to get super fast growing hair in 2019 by changing up my whole diet. I want inchesssss next year.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy 67 birthday to my momma!!!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy 67 birthday to my momma!!!!!!


Happy Birthday Mama Blazes!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Being lazy and didn’t feel like doing a clay wash and a protein treatment  so I mixed them  It’s extra tingly.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

KinksAndInk said:


> Being lazy and didn’t feel like doing a clay wash and a protein treatment  so I mixed them  It’s extra tingly.


Lol killing two birds with one stone as they say. I don't see the harm.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Note to self: if a dollar tree shampoo says "moisturizing" on it, DO NOT believe it. LOL. I thought I was going to have one of those, "my holy grail only costs a dollar and its better than all of the expensive ones I've tried" experiences but nahhh.  Thank goodness I wash my hair in twists, or it would have been matted so bad.
> 
> As a side note, I'm enjoying literally not caring about my hair at all right now. But I'm highly motivated to get super fast growing hair in 2019 by changing up my whole diet. I want inchesssss next year.


BSL 2019!


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> BSL 2019!



Please do not get me fantasizing about that. Thank you  Nvm... its too late now.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> Please do not get me fantasizing about that. Thank you  Nvm... its too late now.


Totally understand you there! 

*goes to finish/continue the fantasy I started 5 hrs ago,...*

Literally in court TODAY daydreaming about making love to my fantasy husband while having hip length hair. The judge had to call me twice to yell me "you're excused". True story.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Totally understand you there!
> 
> *goes to finish/continue the fantasy I started 5 hrs ago,...*
> 
> Literally in court TODAY daydreaming about making love to my fantasy husband while having hip length hair. The judge had to call me twice to yell me "you're excused". True story.


That must’ve been a bit awkward


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Wow, the front part of my hair is almost to my eyebrows. I can’t believe it’s only been like 5 months since I cut my hair. Here’s a picture because I’m putting in wig braids(braids good enough to go under a wig) so Sybil is gonna have a nice rest lol

*Sorry the pic is so large, I was having problems uploading.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That must’ve been a bit awkward


Actually, no it wasn't. I was just relieved the I could go home after many days of jury duty . The fantasy carried me through hahaha.  My body was in court, _*but my BODY*_ was making love to Laurenz Tate with my hair wrapped around his neck . Ok I've said enough.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Wow, the front part of my hair is almost to my eyebrows. I can’t believe it’s only been like 5 months since I cut my hair. Here’s a picture because I’m putting in wig braids(braids good enough to go under a wig) so Sybil is gonna have a nice rest lol
> 
> *Sorry the pic is so large, I was having problems uploading.


*Stands up slowlying in admiration* yess!!! That measurement means that you grow 1/2" per month!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@missjones


----------



## FadingDelilah

I Am So Blessed said:


> Totally understand you there!
> 
> *goes to finish/continue the fantasy I started 5 hrs ago,...*
> 
> Literally in court TODAY daydreaming about making love to my fantasy husband while having hip length hair. The judge had to call me twice to yell me "you're excused". True story.



I'm cracking up!!! I'm just imagining you sitting there while everyone else leaves, with the judge banging his gavel, "hello? Hello!!! Ma'am, everybody's leaving!!" LOL!! Hip length fantasies will really do you dirty like that though.  Not that I'm speaking from experience.  And why your hair always gotta be wrapped around somebody's neck??


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm cracking up!!! I'm just imagining you sitting there while everyone else leaves, with the judge banging his gavel, "hello? Hello!!! Ma'am, everybody's leaving!!" LOL!! Hip length fantasies will really do you dirty like that though.  Not that I'm speaking from experience.  And *why your hair always gotta be wrapped around somebody's neck?? *


*At bold*I don't know why!!and It's not wrapped around _just anyone's_ neck it's always the same imaginary Husband.

But the court room was a laughing bunch of people so it was cool. But the way the judge looked was priceless. I wish I could have seen how my own face looked lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Actually, no it wasn't. I was just relieved the I could go home after many days of jury duty . The fantasy carried me through hahaha.  My body was in court, _*but my BODY*_ was making love to Laurenz Tate with my hair wrapped around his neck . Ok I've said enough.


I love you


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> *Stands up slowlying in admiration* yess!!! That measurement means that you grow 1/2" per month!


Whoohoo! I measured my hair and I think it’s at 3 inches. That means I could be (if nothing drastic happens) potentially waist length August of 2021. That sounds like a long time from now Maybe I did the math wrong lmao


----------



## Lita

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Wow, the front part of my hair is almost to my eyebrows. I can’t believe it’s only been like 5 months since I cut my hair. Here’s a picture because I’m putting in wig braids(braids good enough to go under a wig) so Sybil is gonna have a nice rest lol
> 
> *Sorry the pic is so large, I was having problems uploading.
> 
> @ItsMeLilLucky Congratulations..Great progress..Keep growing..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I love you


Love you too Dear .


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I wish I had thicker edges!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

The wig I never wore.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

I Am So Blessed said:


> The wig I never wore.
> View attachment 438563 View attachment 438565 View attachment 438567 View attachment 438569 View attachment 438571 View attachment 438573



Nice wig


----------



## imaginary

Not quite sure how I got through the entirety of black friday without buying hair things, only to end up buying some rollers today.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Nice wig


Thanks. It's been just sitting in the closet in its hair net for a year. I do not plan on ever wearing it. I just wanted to show it lol. It's so much hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

imaginary said:


> Not quite sure how I got through the entirety of black friday without buying hair things, only to end up buying some rollers today.


That happened to me on Monday


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

I Am So Blessed said:


> Thanks. It's been just sitting in the closet in its hair net for a year. I do not plan on ever wearing it. I just wanted to show it lol. It's so much hair.



I understand.  I can wear my own hair that big but not a wig or a weave.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BEAUTYU2U @dede1129 @msbettyboop


----------



## msbettyboop

shawnyblazes said:


> @BEAUTYU2U @dede1129 @msbettyboop



Thanks


----------



## I Am So Blessed

If anyone's hair feels thinner these past few weeks don't worry. It's just the season changing.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Why couldn't I have had my hair in high school? If I had all this hair back then it would have been AWESOME.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I really miss the vitamin challenges. Hoping that someone will start one for 2019. I would do it myself, if i didn't suck at hosting anything.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Best wig review I've ever seen. I'm entertained.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Best wig review I've ever seen. I'm entertained.


I love StarPuppy


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Soaring Eagle said:


> I really miss the vitamin challenges. Hoping that someone will start one for 2019. I would do it myself, if i didn't suck at hosting anything.


I just nervously started a HL challenge *bites nails* I'm tapped out. I just started taking my vitamins last month too shoot.  I'm in it to win it this year.

_Someone start a vitamin challenge for us!

Please..._


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I love StarPuppy


Oh my gosh me too! She's such a breath of fresh air. She puts a lot of effort into her videos. I give her a 10/10.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@SAPNK


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Whats going on with entwine couture?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Do I really want ostrich oil on my scalp?


----------



## sunflora

shawnyblazes said:


> Do I really want ostrich oil on my scalp?



May as well fry up some chicken and use the leftovers IMO

poor ostrich


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> Do I really want ostrich oil on my scalp?




Why this makes me laugh hysterically on the inside, I don’t know.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Why this makes me laugh hysterically on the inside, I don’t know.



and this is why I was at my desk chuckling to myself  @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

sunflora said:


> May as well fry up some chicken and use the leftovers IMO
> 
> poor ostrich



I know you meant well but my mind really thought...mmm... chicken....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Its time to detangle. Poorly sectioned off hair.....let's go!!! My hair is crazy moistuized after 6 days.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So...I know I need some help because when I have my hair _out_ and think about about _stuffff._ I hear this song. I then _mooooove_ in slow motion and grind lol.

I'm undressing my hair now or am I feeling sensual. In my headphones it sounds so good (the beat drop at 00:57 tho).  I will delete later.

Let me know if you heard thus song.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> So...I know I need some help because when I have my hair _out_ and think about about _stuffff._ I hear this song. I then _mooooove_ in slow motion and grind lol.
> 
> I'm undressing my hair now or am I feeling sensual. In my headphones it sounds so good (the beat drop at 00:57 tho).  I will delete later.
> 
> Let me know if you heard thus song.


I’ve never heard this song before but already I like it. The melody sort of kind of. reminds me of AM444’s song Shen Jing Mo Shao song. It’s in Chinese (no I don’t speak Chinese or any other language besides English)  but the song is so mellow you wouldn’t think it wasn’t English if you weren’t paying attention. I think about stuffs sometimes  think I might give this another listen while doing these wig braids.


----------



## sunflora

I love Alina Baraz's music.


----------



## sunflora

An old friend from almost three years ago wants to visit next month. Last time I saw him my hair looked like this:




And now (well, two months ago but I'll need a trim once I straighten it again) it looks like so:

 
If he does not compliment my hair in the first 3 sentences, we can't be friends anymore.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m so stressed, I think my hair is gonna fall out. But I’m not gonna speak that negative energy over my hair. I’m gonna love on it if it’s the last thing I do. No support system and a sometimey family really  sucks. Guess I’m gonna have to be an island.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I’ve been tempted to start my nioxin vitamins but I’m going to hold off until Jan 1st. I haven’t had my trim yet, plus I’m getting some bloodwork done on the 28th of December and I want to use that info to create the best vitamin regimen for my body.

I suck at hosting challenges but I’d like to see a “healthy hair starts with a healthy body” kinda challenge”. Vitamins, nutrition, exercise and water to promote growth and retention. Yeah....somebody start that please.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

My hair is at the length now where I no longer need to baggy my braids individually. I can now split my braids into two ponytails and baggy each side. I can’t wait for the day I can get all my braids into one ponytail so that I only have to use one baggy.


----------



## SAPNK

shawnyblazes said:


> @SAPNK



Thank you!


----------



## sunflora

KinksAndInk said:


> I’ve been tempted to start my nioxin vitamins but I’m going to hold off until Jan 1st. I haven’t had my trim yet, plus I’m getting some bloodwork done on the 28th of December and I want to use that info to create the best vitamin regimen for my body.
> 
> I suck at hosting challenges but I’d like to see a “healthy hair starts with a healthy body” kinda challenge”. Vitamins, nutrition, exercise and water to promote growth and retention. Yeah....somebody start that please.



https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...th-challenge-2018.828885/page-5#post-24790335


----------



## FadingDelilah

Finished detangling and installing mini twists with only my hair after one month of neglect. Feeling extremely relieved and pleased. Haven't seen the length of my mini twists in half a year.


----------



## KinksAndInk

sunflora said:


> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...th-challenge-2018.828885/page-5#post-24790335


Thanks for posting this. Hoping there will be one for next year.


----------



## Royalq

I think I *might* be waist length! It hits me about there in the shower when washing my hair. I don’t plan on straightening until the end of December so we’ll find out then.


----------



## KinksAndInk

With the exception of a few things, I’m giving all of my store brought products to my mom and sister. I already took them one box. They’re going to get another.


----------



## sunflora

Speaking of challenges, there was a CurlyProverbs challenge, I'd be more interested in an Indian Oil/Massage challenge. I hate doing herbal mixes because they're so freaking messy, but oils are so much easier. I've never hosted a challenge before. Hmm.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@aaliyce @channy89 @dsunshine101 @heyfranz @ladybevy @niknakmac @pinkchocolatedaisy @tibb1908


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@jasmine26 @nicki23


----------



## rileypak

Time to trim my hair before I start washing.
I have no idea when I trimmed it last


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Does anyone else jump straight into deep conditioning from washing their hair? I’m trying to be as lazy  efficient as possible.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Does anyone else jump straight into deep conditioning from washing their hair? I’m trying to be as lazy  efficient as possible.



That's the only way I do my hair. What's the other way? I feel like I'm missing something lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

oneastrocurlie said:


> That's the only way I do my hair. What's the other way? I feel like I'm missing something lol.


Rinse out conditioner.  Or a tea rinse.  Or treatment. Etc. folks add all kind of steps before deep conditioning.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shawnyblazes said:


> Rinse out conditioner.  Or a tea rinse.  Or treatment. Etc. folks add all kind of steps before deep conditioning.



Oh right right. Wasn't thinking. 

98% of the time I go from wash to dc'ing to style. I'll cheat and mix my protein treatment with a moisture DC when I do those.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I really want tree /invisible braids but they look like they a challenge to maintain.  Has any of you ever had them?  If so, advice?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bad&Bougee said:


> I really want tree /invisible braids but they look like they a challenge to maintain.  Has any of you ever had them?  If so, advice?



Hard to take out.  I had them years ago.  Maintaining wasn’t a  problem.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Had a dream that all my Black.Friday products came in leaking or half filled. I woke up angry and ready to fight somebody


----------



## AlmostTamed

Anyone else ever get scared to take down their hair after a week of mild neglect? I feel like she is about to curse me out, which I deserve to be honest lol.

I really wish I got into weaves when I was relaxed, such a missed opportunity lol now I crave a good straight hair sew-in with some bomb leave out but I don't want to risk the damage.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Jas123 @Kaprice @oglorious1 @S.O.S. @toronto_chick


----------



## Lita

sunflora said:


> Speaking of challenges, there was a CurlyProverbs challenge, I'd be more interested in an Indian Oil/Massage challenge. I hate doing herbal mixes because they're so freaking messy, but oils are so much easier. I've never hosted a challenge before. Hmm.



@sunflora I'm currently doing the curlyproverbs rice water challenge so far so good..It’s working out for me..I like challenges it keeps me accountable 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bad&Bougee said:


> I really want tree /invisible braids but they look like they a challenge to maintain.  Has any of you ever had them?  If so, advice?



I had tree braids a couple of times. If I remember correctly maintaining was fine. On take down I think I cut all the hair out  since my real hair was just in cornrows going back and then took out those out and was done.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@God_Favor @Grand Prix @grownwomanaz @Mooney72


----------



## grownwomanaz

shawnyblazes said:


> @God_Favor @Grand Prix @grownwomanaz @Mooney72



Thank you dear.


----------



## God_Favor

shawnyblazes said:


> @God_Favor @Grand Prix @grownwomanaz @Mooney72


Awwwwwww! THANKS!!


----------



## Sarabellam

LHCF is a very special place. 

I had a few interactions recently IRL where people wanted to talk about “hair care” but I realized that few people actually want to talk about it from a science based perspective. Peoples’ eyes glaze over before I even get to mention interesting findings in published research, sources like green beauty and natural haven bloom or the anectdotal things that you ladies have found. 

Even though I am benefiting from my knowledge it’s hard seeing people struggling with their hair but not being able to share what I know or my experiences IRL.


----------



## Sarabellam

Lita said:


> @sunflora I'm currently doing the curlyproverbs rice water challenge so far so good..It’s working out for me..I like challenges it keeps me accountable
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I’m doing the rice water challenge too! But I’m failing, I only used rice water twice. I’ve been traveling then my hair felt “off” so I needed a couple weeks of a protein free moisture routine to balance it.


----------



## Lita

@Sarabellam Hi! I notice with the rice water,if your protein sensitive to only spray it on the roots have your moisture Dc on the length and rinse out..Then use a moisture leave in conditioner..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KinksAndInk

My hair is so soft and moisturized.


----------



## sunflora

My hair is DRY. I noticed a ton of split ends and ssks in the front section. So frustrated.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@mocha525 @Bronxcutie


----------



## heyfranz

shawnyblazes said:


> @aaliyce @channy89 @dsunshine101 @heyfranz @ladybevy @niknakmac @pinkchocolatedaisy @tibb1908




Thanks so much!!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shawnyblazes said:


> Hard to take out.  I had them years ago.  Maintaining wasn’t a  problem.


 
Thank you for the feedback.  I guess I will pass because I loathe braids that are difficult to take out.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

oneastrocurlie said:


> I had tree braids a couple of times. If I remember correctly maintaining was fine. On take down I think I cut all the hair out  since my real hair was just in cornrows going back and then took out those out and was done.



That's an interesting take.  I never thought about having them installed that way.  My braider installs them like micros.  Sorta.  I had decided against them but might check out a YouTube video with a "crochet" type install.  Thank you.


----------



## Beachy

Why can’t a compliment just be a compliment???? Two recent interactions and unfortunately they are not isolated incidents.


Stranger: You hair is so beautiful.
Me: Thank you!
Stranger: It is so fancy looking.
Me: A smile and another thank you.
Stranger: Is that a piece, like a weave.
Me: No ma’am ...all my hair.
Stranger: Oh...because last time I was speaking to someone with “black hair” it was a weave.
Me: NOPE all my hair ...have a nice evening. 



Work Associate: I love you hair
Me: Thank you!
Work Associate: I would love to wear my hair like that, but aren’t you afraid it will fall off?
Me: Fall off? No.....it may fall to the side but it definitely will not fall off.
Work Associate: Oh ....(with a confused look) that’s your hair???  
Me: Yes ma’am.
Work Associate: All of it 
Me: Yes ma’am 


This is why I have not worn my hair straightened to work in over 4 years. I usually straighten once maybe twice a year and I will wear it out on the weekend and wrap my hair and wear a scarf to work everyday until my next wash day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Beachy said:


> Why can’t a compliment just be a compliment???? Two recent interactions and unfortunately they are not isolated incidents.
> 
> 
> Stranger: You hair is so beautiful.
> Me: Thank you!
> Stranger: It is so fancy looking.
> Me: A smile and another thank you.
> Stranger: Is that a piece, like a weave.
> Me: No ma’am ...all my hair.
> Stranger: Oh...because last time I was speaking to someone with “black hair” it was a weave.
> Me: NOPE all my hair ...have a nice evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Work Associate: I love you hair
> Me: Thank you!
> Work Associate: I would love to wear my hair like that, but aren’t you afraid it will fall off?
> Me: Fall off? No.....it may fall to the side but it definitely will not fall off.
> Work Associate: Oh ....(with a confused look) that’s your hair???
> Me: Yes ma’am.
> Work Associate: All of it
> Me: Yes ma’am
> 
> 
> This is why I have not worn my hair straightened to work in over 4 years. I usually straighten once maybe twice a year and I will wear it out on the weekend and wrap my hair and wear a scarf to work everyday until my next wash day.



I had a work associate tell me my washngo was a twist out and that I was lying.  I was highly offended and SHE was natural.  @Beachy 

As sad as it is I don't tell people my background because then I get, oh That's why your hair is like that.   My new job I work with 96% men and do not get those comments anymore.  I may get every now and again, what hairstyle is that and that's about it


----------



## Beachy

shawnyblazes said:


> I had a work associate tell me my washngo was a twist out and that I was lying.  I was highly offended and SHE was natural.  @Beachy
> 
> 
> As sad as it is I don't tell people my background because then I get, oh That's why your hair is like that.   My new job I work with 96% men and do not get those comments anymore.  I may get every now and again, what hairstyle is that and that's about it



@shawnyblazes 
I like to give people compliments and I don’t feel the need to ask a question with a compliment. If something is pleasing to the eye why not just say something nice to someone, you never know it could just make their day.

And truth be told what if my bun was a hair piece or your wash n go was a twist out does it REALLY mater??

A workplace with 96% men definitely lessens the hair issues, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Jas123

shawnyblazes said:


> @Jas123 @Kaprice @oglorious1 @S.O.S. @toronto_chick


Aaaaaww, thank you so much.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Just now realized I’ve been using CeraVe lotion as a leave in. I put a little in an empty sample container of ORS edge control, but I also have another serum/cream mix in an identical empty sample container so I’ve been using lotion for about 3 days. 


What’s funny is that the lotion actually does a very decent job at moisturizing. I kept wondering why my moisturizer didn’t have its usual slip. Lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Bee6 @isobell


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Beachy said:


> A workplace with 96% men definitely lessens the hair issues, consider yourself lucky.



You'd be surprised. Most of any hair comments or questions I get at work are from the men.


----------



## AlmostTamed

Does anyone else struggle with SSK while wearing small/mini twists? I typically only wear them for 3-5 weeks.


----------



## sunflora

Beachy said:


> A workplace with 96% men definitely lessens the hair issues, consider yourself lucky.



I had a male coworker ask if my hair was real. It wasn't


----------



## Lita

sunflora said:


> My hair is DRY. I noticed a ton of split ends and ssks in the front section. So frustrated.



@sunflora Have you tried to finger detangle & use a nice moisturing hair milk or conditioner leave in..”Sprtiz” with warm water first.. Hope it helps.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

AlmostTamed said:


> Does anyone else struggle with SSK while wearing small/mini twists? I typically only wear them for 3-5 weeks.



@AlmostTamed When I have small/mini twists,every couple of days I untwist the very ends/remoisturized and twist my hair back add a nice heavy oil or pomade on the ends to seal..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want everything natures ego makes.


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> I want everything natures ego makes.



@shawnyblazes Meeeee tooo..So far everything that I have tried from her shop has worked wonders on my hair & my Mother’s as well..I give her products A+++++ hands down & up..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I don’t know what I was doing when I placed my second Obia order. Apparently I didn’t log into my account so I don’t know what email address I used, I have no order number or tracking info. But I do have a charge on my credit card. I took a screenshot  of the items but not the actual order number. I really don’t know what I was doing with my life.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@kai04 @MACGlossChick @quietstorm850 @retrop


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My hair is super nice right now. It's super long, full, and black, and cottony.  Finger detangling session over. *puts bed scarf back on* I won't see my hair again until next week.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Oh today I almost bought one of those brush blow dryers. I only got a taste of blow dried hair when I did it two months ago, but it puffed back up the same day. It was fun seeing my hair sorta hang down covering my back. I also want to surprise my Grandmother on Christmas.  She's always saying "Im going to find my hot comb and get at that head." I get amused, but she's serious. Happy 90th to my Grandmother.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Off Topic: Coffee mixed with Eggnog is so good y'all! It's a perfect marriage.

On topic: once I've passed my third year being natural it seems as if I don't need to DC like I used to. I can get by with just doing once a month or longer. I also don't need to wash my hair that often.  Or maybe I'm just lazy. Also I'm almost 4 years natural and I had no setbacks this whole time. I almost had one when I used way to much protein, but nope. No real set backs in years. Laziness pays off when you have type 4 hair. My hair and I get along because it's lazy too. It likes to lay there on my head unbothered.
I'd say we have a good relationship.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I love this.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> I love this.


I’ve watched that multiple times already I love her


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinksAndInk said:


> I don’t know what I was doing when I placed my second Obia order. Apparently I didn’t log into my account so I don’t know what email address I used, I have no order number or tracking info. But I do have a charge on my credit card. I took a screenshot  of the items but not the actual order number. I really don’t know what I was doing with my life.


My package was delivered today.  SSI was delivered yesterday. Still waiting for KindredButters and Bekura. Nothing has been unpacked. Don’t even know where I’m putting all of it.


----------



## Lita

My microwaveable hair treatment heated gel cap came in today..I’m going to use it this evening..

“The claim is,it’s supposed to seal in more moisture..We shall see 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## FadingDelilah

I want to try soap nuts. Anyone else tried them?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FadingDelilah said:


> I want to try soap nuts. Anyone else tried them?



I never heard of it. I'll have to Google that.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Why did i just buy this? Why? I'm confused.


I thought.....   I don't know what I thought.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

So I went go the BSS as you can tell from above post. I also bought these rods. 

And walked out with some nice lip glosses. I always buy a bunch of lip glosses.  

Soooo... I'm going to try to achieve a nice braid N Curl somehow.


----------



## Lita

FadingDelilah said:


> I want to try soap nuts. Anyone else tried them?



@FadingDelilah Hi! I have used soap nut or aritha powders in the past..I mixed it with warm water making a paste added a little aloe Vera powder for slip..This really cleans your scalp/hair it made my hair feel just a little stripped but it quickly bounced back with I used my Co wash..My scalp was clean & hair was very full of body..
^^Only thing the powders have a strong grassy/herbal smell,but the scent quickly washes out..

Chagrin Valley-Makes a very good soap nut shampoo bar,that’s very moisturizing with a pleasant smell..I have used this as well.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sunflora

I'm so excited for 2019. My body shape makes getting the simple length goal of APL frustrating - I have such broad shoulders, APL and BSL are only a few inches apart. The rest of me is all legs, short torso. Once I get past that hump, I could make TBL in maybe 3 years with the assumption that I'd retain 4 inches per year. That's still optimistic of course, but it makes the thought of reaching that one long stretch that much more exciting.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Lita said:


> @FadingDelilah Hi! I have used soap nut or aritha powders in the past..I mixed it with warm water making a paste added a little aloe Vera powder for slip..This really cleans your scalp/hair it made my hair feel just a little stripped but it quickly bounced back with I used my Co wash..My scalp was clean & hair was very full of body..
> ^^Only thing the powders have a strong grassy/herbal smell,but the scent quickly washes out..
> 
> Chagrin Valley-Makes a very good soap nut shampoo bar,that’s very moisturizing with a pleasant smell..I have used this as well.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thank you so much for your input! I never knew there was soap nut powder. I thought you boiled them for some kind of concoction. Will definitely have to look into that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

FadingDelilah said:


> Thank you so much for your input! I never knew there was soap nut powder. I thought you boiled them for some kind of concoction. Will definitely have to look into that.


 If you want to clarify soap nuts are the route to go.  If not add as many moisturizing ingredients as you can to temper it down some.


----------



## FadingDelilah

shawnyblazes said:


> If you want to clarify soap nuts are the route to go.  If not add as many moisturizing ingredients as you can to temper it down some.



Yeah, I'm expecting them to be drying from all the reviews I've read so right now I'm trying to think of what I can add. Any recs?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

FadingDelilah said:


> Yeah, I'm expecting them to be drying from all the reviews I've read so right now I'm trying to think of what I can add. Any recs?


Usually I go with amla ,brahmi and maka.   I only put a tad bit of the soap nut powder.


----------



## FadingDelilah

shawnyblazes said:


> Usually I go with amla ,brahmi and maka.   I only put a tad bit of the soap nut powder.



Thank you!!!!! Though I have a hard time imagining myself using ayurvedic stuff (I'm scent sensitive). We shall see.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I might add.... glycerin.  LOL. But I'll have to taper the ph with something, probably.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

FadingDelilah said:


> Thank you!!!!! Though I have a hard time imagining myself using ayurvedic stuff (I'm scent sensitive). We shall see.


 You could go with soapnut powder and aloe Vera gel/juice/powder , warm water and an essential oil you can stomach to mask the smell ?? @FadingDelilah


----------



## FadingDelilah

shawnyblazes said:


> You could go with soapnut powder and aloe Vera gel/juice/powder , warm water and an essential oil you can stomach to mask the smell ?? @FadingDelilah



That sounds really good, except I don't think eo's are soluble in water. I think I'll try using a herbal powder with a smell that I can stomach (or even like). That way I can get the benefits of that too.


----------



## Lita

FadingDelilah said:


> Thank you so much for your input! I never knew there was soap nut powder. I thought you boiled them for some kind of concoction. Will definitely have to look into that.



@FadingDelilah Your Welcome! Soap nut is actually a large berry that’s shaped like a nut.but I have only used it in the powder and shampoo bar form..

@shawnyblazes I completely agree,the essential oils will mask the smell of the soap nut powder and add extra benefits..

*Keep us posted..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

@FadingDelilah Below is 1 picture of the soap nuts..

~The powder “Aritha” is what I have used..
~The Chagrin Valley-Soap nut shampoo bar is what I have used as well...It happens to smell nice too.


 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## FadingDelilah

My wallet is already screaming. Lol.


----------



## sunflora

I got some mustard oil and neem oil. I ordered them because I get anxiety going to the Indian store around the corner.  Neem oil smells like chicken. I'm excited to prepoo with these.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@*SkolarStar* @mscocoface @Renaylor @septemberluv @sugarbelle


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Beachy said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I like to give people compliments and I don’t feel the need to ask a question with a compliment. *If something is pleasing to the eye why not just say something nice to someone, you never know it could just make their day.*
> 
> And truth be told what if my bun was a hair piece or your wash n go was a twist out does it REALLY mater??
> 
> A workplace with 96% men definitely lessens the hair issues, consider yourself lucky.



So true!!


----------



## Evolving78

I just cut all of my hair off again.  I don’t quite know what led me to do, but I did it.  Feels good as usual.  I have kept my hair no longer that 2-3 inches this year. I just wanna keep it simple and quick. I like having an effortless instant style. I might go blonde or red.


----------



## S.O.S.

shawnyblazes said:


> @Jas123 @Kaprice @oglorious1 @S.O.S. @toronto_chick




Thanks! I appreciate the shout out!


----------



## FadingDelilah

I had a dream about this one straightener brush I want being on sale. LOL.


----------



## KinksAndInk

How much stuff did I order on Black.Friday? USPS informed delivery has sent me 4 new tracking numbers.  I thought I was only waiting on 2 more packages.


----------



## Lita

KinksAndInk said:


> How much stuff did I order on Black.Friday? USPS informed delivery has sent me 4 new tracking numbers.  I thought I was only waiting on 2 more packages.



@KinksAndInk All I can say is Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I’m experiencing the same thing 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Lita said:


> @KinksAndInk All I can say is Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I’m experiencing the same thing
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita and I’m still trying to buy more stuff lol.


----------



## Lita

@KinksAndInk  Me Tooo! 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Today is the 7th business day.  11 regular degular days 

 I want my onion oil Natures ego, stop playing with me.


----------



## Lita

I just bought a whole slew of stuff from Sally Beauty  gotta get while it’s on sale..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@ShortyDooWhop


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Hair Goals!


----------



## Lita

Glad the fermented ginseng is playing well with the rice water..Yippee! Talk about scalp stimulation wooooow.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BlackMasterPiece @ojthomas @sabieyra @sunnydaze


----------



## sunnydaze

@shawnyblazes - thanks sweets!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

shawnyblazes said:


> @BlackMasterPiece @ojthomas @sabieyra @sunnydaze


Thanks hun!


----------



## Sosoothing

I sat down with my tub of Shea butter to detangle while watching TV. My 3 year old son came and sat next to me, dipped his hand in my Shea butter and oiled his hair too Lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sosoothing said:


> I sat down with my tub of Shea butter to detangle while watching TV. My 3 year old son came and sat next to me, dipped his hand in my Shea butter and oiled his hair too Lol.


Omgness, cuteness overload. He knows about the good stuff lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My satin lined wig caps still aren’t here, so I’ve resorted to spraying my wig caps(after I spray my hair) with X21, KBB Shea Hair Cream, and Carefree Curl (the red and yellow bottle). Hair doesn’t feel dry. Hmm, interesting.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I need to wash my hair but I don’t feel like getting out of the bed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@guyaneseyankee @ajargon02 @Dreamer48


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinksAndInk said:


> I need to wash my hair but I don’t feel like getting out of the bed.


Story of my life 
I just washed my hair today and that was only because I had to get my kid dressed for school.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I am not used to my hair being this soft after taking my wig cap off. In a city where the wind hurts my face. In an apartment where it feels like I’m melting 50% of the time. 

What kind of sorcery  is this?


----------



## KinksAndInk

Going to be a great Christmas full of surprises. I got another shipping number from USPS informed delivery tonight...the 6th one I think. Other than Bekura and KindredButters, I don’t know what any of this stuff is.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

shawnyblazes said:


> @guyaneseyankee @ajargon02 @Dreamer48


Thank you so much @shawnyblazes


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinksAndInk said:


> Going to be a great Christmas full of surprises. I got another shipping number from USPS informed delivery tonight...the 6th one I think. Other than Bekura and KindredButters, I don’t know what any of this stuff is.


Surprise!


----------



## Alma Petra

Ladies who wear wash and gos, you are invited to join our challenge
Wash And Go, To Grow And To Dazzle 2019 Challenge


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My satin lined wig caps still aren’t here,


From where please, pretty please?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

BSL_Journey said:


> From where please, pretty please?


Here you go hun https://shopebonicurls.com/products/satin-lined-wig-cap

They take a while to come though. I ordered some on Black Friday and I still haven’t received them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I never realized I have thin hair until I got my own hair box braided and  you could read my thoughts after all of the hair was braided.

 I actually thought it was a fluke.  I never flat iron my whole head so I really wasn't sure until 2 weeks ago when I did my length check picture.


 Ya'll my hair is THIN when straight.  Its like a poof of AIR.  Its crazy. When its curly or stretched into twists, its dense and you cant even get your fingers in but chile, lemme throw some heat on it


----------



## Sosoothing

shawnyblazes said:


> I never realized I have thin hair until I got my own hair box braided and  you could read my thoughts after all of the hair was braided.
> 
> I actually thought it was a fluke.  I never flat iron my whole head so I really wasn't sure until 2 weeks ago when I did my length check picture.
> 
> 
> Ya'll my hair is THIN when straight.  Its like a poof of AIR.  Its crazy. When its curly or stretched into twists, its dense and you cant even get your fingers in but chile, lemme throw some heat on it



That's surprising. Your hair looks super thick in your Avi.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sosoothing said:


> That's surprising. Your hair looks *super thick* in your Avi.



I know!!!!! Maybe its a good thing I don't use heat on the regular.   @Sosoothing


----------



## Lita

Natures Ego-Was delivered today..
Out of all the scalp growth serums I have every tried,this is still number one for hair growth..It’s my staple..”Fenugreek  Serum”

 Natures Ego”Fenugreek Scalp Serum”


*Currently I’m using Curl Smith to compare...We shall see 


Curl Smith”Scalp Booster”&”Full Length Density Elixir”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lita said:


> Natures Ego-Was delivered today..
> Out of all the scalp growth serums I have every tried,this is still number one for hair growth..It’s my staple..”Fenugreek  Serum”
> 
> *Currently I’m using Curl Smith to compare...We shall see
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Oh let me know.  I wanna get the curls smith when I get my next protective style and rock with it for 6 weeks to compare @Lita


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> Oh let me know.  I wanna get the curls smith when I get my next protective style and rock with it for 6 weeks to compare @Lita



@shawnyblazes Yes,I will keep you posted..I will know going into the 3rd week if I don’t see new white hairs creeping though my scalp,I’ll know Natures Ego is the winner..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@ladybug71 @lowkeyhomie


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I can’t believe it took so long for me to finally stop checking for length all of the time .


----------



## sunflora

I have my first big solo meeting on Monday... I'm so nervous. I've already got my outfit down from collared shirt, pencil skirt, nylons and heels, but I'm somewhat tempted to flat iron my hair and wear it down.... but I'll be in Orlando, and then when I get nervous I sweat and I'll floof up like a scared cat.

Maybe a sleek donut bun will suffice. Lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@JereK @greenbees @candy1214


----------



## imaginary

Didn't even walk with shampoo or conditioner to this little mini-vacay. Granted, my hair is in crochet braids but still... I'm slipping. I guess, that's how you know this break was vital lol.


----------



## greenbees

shawnyblazes said:


> @JereK @greenbees @candy1214



Thank you soo much!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’ve been trying to video me opening my Better Length packages but my mom keeps talking to me


----------



## cocosweet

I think this rice water may actually be working, y’all. 
I measured behind my ear 9” at the end of November. Yesterday, I measured a little more than 10”.

 I’ve been spraying my hair and scalp with rice water twice a week then applying activator to finish. I will measure again at the end of the month.


----------



## Lita

cocosweet said:


> I think this rice water may actually be working, y’all.
> I measured behind my ear 9” at the end of November. Yesterday, I measured a little more than 10”.
> 
> I’ve been spraying my hair and scalp with rice water twice a week then applying activator to finish. I will measure again at the end of the month.



@cocosweet ^^^Fabulous..Please keeps us posted  

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GettingKinky

I don’t have the patience to detangle my hair without losing a lot. Between the shed hair and the ends knotting so much hair comes out every week. I can’t believe I’m not bald yet. I would probably lose less if I went back to relaxing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@classytee


----------



## ckisland

I finally got tired of lurking 
I haven't been on here in so long that it's kinda weird


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ckisland said:


> I finally got tired of lurking
> I haven't been on here in so long that it's kinda weird


Wow!!! Ltns @ckisland


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ckisland said:


> I finally got tired of lurking
> I haven't been on here in so long that it's kinda weird


Welcome back then


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I forgot I had a halo of straight hair(actual straight pieces of hair that hovers  over my curls. No, I haven’t used heat since before I shaved all my hair off)
 Oh Sybil, never change


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wanna wash my hair, but I don’t want to wash it loose. I think I got addicted to the ease of washing and conditioning my hair in cornrows. And tomorrow is wash day...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have definitely learned my lesson about leaving my deep conditioner in longer than I needed. 

Whew child, the itchiness that has ensued...


----------



## Lita

Note to self-Continue to wash hair “only” in sections of 4 

Note to self-Don’t use coffee hair products at night it will equal=no sleep 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@creolefox


----------



## *SkolarStar*

shawnyblazes said:


> @*SkolarStar* @mscocoface @Renaylor @septemberluv @sugarbelle



I just saw this! Thank you @shawnyblazes !!


----------



## classytee

shawnyblazes said:


> @classytee



 OMG!!! Thank you soooo much!!


----------



## KinksAndInk

I want my hair straightened so I can do a proper length check and a deep trim. I just don’t trust anyone to straighten my hair and I can’t get it straight enough myself.  I need to figure something out.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Today I was thinking about how a while ago I couldn't wait for the end of the year (it was 6 months into this year. I get 4 inches a year, so I was looking forward to getting my other two inches), and remembered that its nearly New Year's day. So I took a piece of my hair that I remembered length checking with back then, and stretched it in the mirror. The other two inches were there. I was so happy!!! Lol.  I don't know why I was so surprised. 

I hope that I can continue to not obsess over length, and just let it come by surprise like I've been doing this year. Its just better all around for me.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I really need to teach myself how to braid.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday @Kimiche


----------



## sunflora

I keep getting compliments on my dutch braid halo. <3 I've never gotten compliments on my hair without it being straightened !! Its a keeper :3


----------



## Lita

I can’t believe it,I’m in a shopping mall at 8am..ugggg

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@werenumber2 @itsallaboutattitude @LStreeter


----------



## AlmostTamed

I blew my hair out for my sew-in with a concentrator nozzle and denman brush instead of my comb attachment and my hair got so much straighter and bouncy. New fave method!

In absolute love with my sew in, having a child that can do hair is a blessing.

Im hoping to keep this in for 8 weeks, and then to straighten my hair.

Why do your curls look their absolute best when its time to straighten it? Just rude!


----------



## ckisland

My puff is dry. Like it's drrrrryyyy LOL!! But it's huge and super cute though


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

shawnyblazes said:


> @werenumber2 @itsallaboutattitude @LStreeter




You always remember!  

Thank you!


----------



## ckisland

Quick question:
What do you do when your avatar uploads flipped the wrong way?


----------



## faithVA

Reading through my journal entries from 2018 to see what i want to carry forward into 2019. It is good to see what worked and what didn't and where I have made progress.


----------



## werenumber2

shawnyblazes said:


> @werenumber2 @itsallaboutattitude @LStreeter



Thank you dear!


----------



## ClassyJSP

I just got a relaxer on Monday and i'm already tired of wearing my hair out. I'm patiently waiting to put some braids in for the winter that way I don't have to deal with trying to do my hair every morning.

I know I ask this all the time but how long after a relaxer should you wait before you get braids again?

I guess I could just put a wig on until I can get to the shop.


----------



## curlyTisME

I’m in love with my new Keracare products!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ClassyJSP said:


> I just got a relaxer on Monday and i'm already tired of wearing my hair out. I'm patiently waiting to put some braids in for the winter that way I don't have to deal with trying to do my hair every morning.
> 
> I know I ask this all the time but how long after a relaxer should you wait before you get braids again?
> 
> I guess I could just put a wig on until I can get to the shop.


At least a week or two. Gives ur hair enough time to settle down.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Am I the only person who thinks the RevAir looks like a  and one huge testicle?

I’m still gonna get it though.


----------



## sunflora

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Am I the only person who thinks the RevAir looks like a  and one huge testicle?
> 
> I’m still gonna get it though.



It does! 

It also made me think of a type of toy that men use....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunflora said:


> It does!
> 
> It also made me think of a type of toy that men use....


I’m glad I’m not the only one 

I know what you’re talking about but I can’t remember the name. It’s a ____light I think lol.


----------



## sunflora

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one
> 
> I know what you’re talking about but I can’t remember the name. It’s a ____light I think lol.



Bahahaha yes.... flashlight with an e! ewww!


----------



## Dayjoy

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one
> 
> I know what you’re talking about but I can’t remember the name. It’s a ____light I think lol.





sunflora said:


> Bahahaha yes.... flashlight with an e! ewww!


WHY did I just learn about this from MY 16YO DAUGHTER???  
...but it does look phallic.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Dayjoy said:


> WHY did I just learn about this from MY 16YO DAUGHTER???
> ...but it does look phallic.


Well you learn something new everyday


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Gr8ness83  @Tanji @3akay3


----------



## Lita

I think I really should organize all of my products & bring 2019 in right..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ckisland

I know I was supposed to keep this style in until Monday but I kinda want to play with my hair tomorrow   . I'm thinking about rinsing with vinegar, and doing a wash n'go with AVJ and some VCO to see what I get


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I found a shampoo and conditioner whose first ingredient is, and get this: Beer. The shampoo and conditioner both have a really thick texture. I’ll insert a pic when I get a chance, I’m currently trimming my hair.


----------



## Maracujá

Can anyone help me find the hair jewel(s) this babygirl is rocking on this photograph? Please and thank you.


----------



## GettingKinky

I learned how to do a 3 strand twist today and I like the way it looks a lot better than a 2 strands twist. I just need to get faster at it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I found a shampoo and conditioner whose first ingredient is, and get this: Beer. The shampoo and conditioner both have a really thick texture. I’ll insert a pic when I get a chance, I’m currently trimming my hair.


I’m not done trimming my hair but here’s a picture of the beer shampoo and conditioner


----------



## GettingKinky

Why am I trying to grow WL natural hair?  Detangling it is a pain, and I lose a tennis ball size ball of hair every wash day. 

I would probably like it better if I wore it straight, but I haven’t straightened it in a year  because the last time I did I got heat damage. But why should I care, it’s always in a bun. I have fantasies of being a wash n go girl, but I don’t think that’s going to happen because I can’t quite get used to how voluminous my hair is.  I can’t be a straight hair natural because I workout too often. Sigh...

Sorry for the rant. I just need to figure out what I want to do with my hair, my current routine just seems pointless.


----------



## ckisland

My sister convinced me to actually measure my hair. So I did when I washed my hair today, and I am legitimately surprised. I shouldn't be but I am LOL!!
I BC'd to 1 inch of hair 2 years and 1 month ago. I've trimmed my hair 5 times in these past 2 years, cutting 3.5-5 inches in total.

Why is the longest part of my hair (the crown) 12in long???  My tail in at the nape is 10 and my shortest pieces are 8.5. And I get a lot breakage all the time. My sister is shocked at how much hair I lose when I wash it. She keeps saying that I could be WL in 6 months if I would stop cutting my hair 

Now I'm curious to see how long my hair would be if I left it alone and minimized by breakage for the next 6 months


----------



## sunflora

My hair is getting very thick, I wish it would start getting longer. I think spring will be its time to shine.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@chassiecrane @icsonia22 @Oceanfox


----------



## Chicoro

I got some hair [_*strands*_  ] that hang  26 inches. But, a large bulk of my hair in the crown area is hanging at 25 inches! I just may hit 30 inches in 2019. You never know what can happen.


----------



## imaginary

I was considering taking down my protective style after christmas, but i don't have any conditioners so I'm gonna need for this hair to last me through the first 3 months of January.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

imaginary said:


> I was considering taking down my protective style after christmas, but i don't have any conditioners so I'm gonna need for this hair to last me through the *first 3 months of January.*


January does seem kinda long


----------



## icsonia22

shawnyblazes said:


> @chassiecrane @icsonia22 @Oceanfox


Thank you!!!


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> January does seem kinda long



I still have a couple christmas presents to pick up. Trust me, January will be... an experience.


----------



## icsonia22

I'm trying to figure out what these 4b/c YouTubers are using to part their hair like it's nothing. I almost gave myself a hernia yesterday just trying to do a side part on an old braid out. Granted my hair does need to be detangled but that will have to wait until my mom pays us another visit. I don't have the energy to do it while I'm pregnant. I cut off over half of my hair and it still feels like a lot.


----------



## ckisland

I slept with my wash n'go free (no scarf no stretching) and woke up looking like Huey from Boondocks 
My wash n'gos actually get bigger rather than shrink if I sleep with them uncontained. The shapes better too LOL


----------



## sunflora

Made the big 3 months with no heat mark!! woohoo!!! 

3 more to go!


----------



## sunflora

Angel on my shoulder: *joins use up stash 2019 challenge*

Devil on my shoulder: *puts 4 jars of hair creams and some other products in my myhenna cart*

Me:






ETA: I compromised and only bought 3 things. >.<


----------



## angelmilk

So I cut and relaxed my hair today. Looking forward to quick wash days.


----------



## sunflora

angelmilk said:


> So I cut and relaxed my hair today. Looking forward to quick wash days.



Aww, I love your huge afro in the first pic, but the cut is super cute and fits your face! If it's manageable and makes you happy, that's all that matters. Congrats!!!


----------



## angelmilk

sunflora said:


> Aww, I love your huge afro in the first pic, but the cut is super cute and fits your face! If it's manageable and makes you happy, that's all that matters. Congrats!!!


Thank you! I love my fro too but having a proper wash day (prepoo, shampoo, deep condition, detangle, and style) is annoying since I'm at college.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@AceH @hairsothick


----------



## Sarabellam

sunflora said:


> Angel on my shoulder: *joins use up stash 2019 challenge*
> 
> Devil on my shoulder: *puts 4 jars of hair creams and some other products in my myhenna cart*
> 
> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I compromised and only bought 3 things. >.<


 
I’m in the same boat. 

I’m trying to avoid buying new products until mid January. I made this decision two weeks ago. I’m such a hair fiend I’ve already made two “practice” online shopping carts. 

I’ve used the internet before, I know good and well that I don’t have anything to “practice”.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sarabellam said:


> I’m in the same boat.
> 
> I’m trying to avoid buying new products until mid January. I made this decision two weeks ago. I’m such a hair fiend I’ve already made two “practice” online shopping carts.
> 
> *I’ve used the internet before, I know good and well that I don’t have anything to “practice”.*



You’re just making sure your skills don’t get rusty


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@aminata @Xerxes


----------



## ckisland

I'm back to work after less than 4 hours of sleep  . I surely am rocking day 2 of the Huey  . I got up and fluffed this bad boy. No spritzing or nothing, and I love it. Almost looks like a old chunky twistout. 

This is how I would wear my hair all the time, if I could get to WL like this


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Where the heck is my hair products? I never put in for mail forwarding. I wonder if the Postmaster General is available today.


----------



## ms.blue

I have to retire the relvon paddle blowdryer which I'm sad about but I realized it was causing breakage at my crown.


----------



## sunflora

Despite my celebration of 3 months no heat just yesterday, I would like an end of year length check as a benchmark for my 2019 journey. But what I don't want to do is look at my stupid uneven layers in the front.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Am I missing something?

My mom complemented my twists (which looks like locs because I’m trimming on dry hair) and told me I should wear it (it’s currently sticking up all over my head) I said “thank you, but I’m taking this s*** down because this is not the look I’m going for” and she told me I hurt her feelings. This makes absolutely no sense to me because I acknowledged her complement.

You’re reaching Sis.


----------



## Lita

Apparently,I use to much water washing my hair...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lita said:


> Apparently,I use to much water washing my hair...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


How is that even possible?


----------



## Lita

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> How is that even possible?



@ItsMeLilLucky Hi! I'm at my parents house,still looking after my Mom And I wash/rinse/Dc/rinse/use rice water and rinse again...I know they pay for water,my sister said..I'm using to much water..I will pay my parents water bill while I'm visiting

*I PAY FOR WATER WHERE I LIVE AT TOO..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Next time, I’m blowing out my hair to trim it. This stuff was CRAZY.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lita said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky Hi! I'm at my parents house,still looking after my Mom And I wash/rinse/Dc/rinse/use rice water and rinse again...I know they pay for water,my sister said..I'm using to much water..I will pay my parents water bill while I'm visiting
> 
> *I PAY FOR WATER WHERE I LIVE TOO..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Dang, that’s unfortunate.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m getting closer to sisterlocs


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> I’m getting closer to sisterlocs


I wanted some at one time, but they’re too ‘spensive for me lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was today years old when I realized that if I want my cornrows to look like cornrows, I need to use edge control in the parts. 

Speaking of parting, I can’t part to save my life


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Merry Christmas, everyone!!


----------



## icsonia22

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I was today years old when I realized that if I want my cornrows to look like cornrows, I need to use edge control in the parts.
> 
> Speaking of parting, I can’t part to save my life



OMG I kept seeing YouTube tutorials of braids and I couldn't figure out how they were all so neat and shiny. I finally put 2 and 2 together and tried it on my niece's hair. It made all the difference in the world


----------



## Lita




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Lynnerie  !!!!!


Merry Christmas as well.


----------



## Aggie

Finally washed my hair today after 3 lonnnnng weeks. I have been so busy and let me tell you, my hair and scalp are sooooo happy right now. As soon as that water hit my scalp, I could hear it singin' for joy.


----------



## naturalyogini

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Fine 4s

Shout out to Maui moisture heal & hydrate Shea butter hair mask! And it was only $4.49 at Publix in FL! Man, my hair feels good. I need this in a gallon size please.

I washed and DC'ed and used my thermalhaircare for the first time which worked out great.
Now it was taken by someone else and I'll buy a new one in February. I noticed the discount was 25% last year so I'll wait.....


----------



## sunflora

My dry hair after taking out braids didn't look nearly as full as I had hoped it would. Hopefully its just because I was heavy on shea and oil. My hair tends to look pretty thin when it gets greasy.


----------



## sunflora

Oh and Merry Christmas all!!!


----------



## Aggie

Have a very Merry Christmas day today everyone!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Merry Christmas ladies


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hey you guys! Merry Xmas! 

Did anyone do a Christmas hairstyle, give up halfway, then just put a scarf on? Me either 

Yes. I totally did that.

Random none hair related though: Did anyone think Khalid the singer was white until you got a face and a name?


----------



## Aggie

I gave my hair a lotta love this morning and still ended up putting on a wig before I went out this afternoon .

Anyhoo, I'm about to heavy moisturize and seal my hair and massage some Castor Argan Drops on my scalp before bed. It is still very soft from my leave-in but that won't last long. Heavy sealing lasts a few days to a week.


----------



## GGsKin

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Hey you guys! Merry Xmas!
> 
> Did anyone do a Christmas hairstyle, give up halfway, then just put a scarf on? Me either
> 
> Yes. I totally did that.
> 
> Random none hair related though: Did anyone think Khalid the singer was white until you got a face and a name?



I didn't do a style, but I planned a wash and I'm still sitting here with prepoo. I ended up just wrapping a nice scarf around my head. Don't know how long this will last but it's already been 3 days. Wow time flies lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GGsKin said:


> I didn't do a style, but I planned a wash and I'm still sitting here with prepoo. I ended up just wrapping a nice scarf around my head. Don't know how long this will last but it's already been 3 days. Wow time flies lol


Your hair should be nice and detangled


----------



## AlmostTamed

Got a sewing machine for christmas, and already plotting on making some machine made wigs.


----------



## Lita

I think I want to use the microwaveable heat cap for pre poos and rice water..And use the steamer to Dc or bonnet hair dryer to Dc..
*See if this will up my moisture ^^^^

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ckisland

I cannot wear twists. Doesn't even matter what size. Big, small, medium doesn't matter, my hair will tangle up like a beast. You know how little kids will go outside and come back with their hair everywhere? Whatever that is, that's what my hair does  . So when I put in twists, a day later there's loose hair everywhere, and that junk tangles like crazy  . Perm rods on my ends have been a life saver!!


----------



## sunflora

Is it weird that I look forward to wash day? I need a boyfriend.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunflora said:


> Is it weird that I look forward to wash day? I need a boyfriend.


Me too  
Although, I really want someone to cuddle with, say weird stuff to, and basically just feed me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Me too
> Although, I really want someone to cuddle with, say weird stuff to, and basically just feed me.


Oh and stroke my hair unless I have a wig on


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Oh any stroke my hair unless I have a wig on


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@growth2come


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


>


Darn it Shawny, why didn’t you tell me I said “any” instead of “and”


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Darn it Shawny, why didn’t you tell me I said “any” instead of “and”


I was too busy laughing @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## ckisland

At this moment in time the Conair Wet brush can go KICK ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Blessedlife @prettykinks @rabs77 @uofmpanther


----------



## icsonia22

I think revair just changed my whole life with this blow dryer


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair has changed for the better. Not sure why, but it’s much easier to detangle. I can wear styles that were previously difficult like top knots. I’m so happy. This is year 7 of being natural. The best is yet to come. I’m still learning...


----------



## rabs77

shawnyblazes said:


> @Blessedlife @prettykinks @rabs77 @uofmpanther


Thank you!!!


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> Is it weird that I look forward to wash day? I need a boyfriend.



Child, you and me both.  I'd still look forward to wash day with a boyfriend as well, though.


----------



## Chicoro

ckisland said:


> I cannot wear twists. Doesn't even matter what size. Big, small, medium doesn't matter, my hair will tangle up like a beast. You know how little kids will go outside and come back with their hair everywhere? Whatever that is, that's what my hair does  . So when I put in twists, a day later there's loose hair everywhere, and that junk tangles like crazy  . Perm rods on my ends have been a life saver!!



Do you use Shea butter? Sometimes pure whipped Shea butter can clump and hold twists beautifully.


Picture 1: Without Shea Butter
Is what my hair would always do before I used Shea butter. Unloosening braids was the least of my problems. The real problem were the tangles, and breakage I'd get because the unraveled hair would wrap around the end of the braid creating matted ends.


Picture 2: With Shea Butter
Now, the curls stay intact:


But, I've discovered even these curls are deadly for me for length retention. The more stretched open my curls, the better. But, that's an all together different topic.


----------



## faithVA

I have this bad habit of mixing things and putting them in small unmarked containers. Then I don't remember what is in them and afraid to put it on my hair. I need to just stop or mark the containers appropriately or throw the stuff out.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

The beauty of really understanding at least the bare minimum that works for your hair is that the time to recover when you  up is less each time.   October 2016, I relaxed 6 years worth of natural mbl hair, December 2018 I'm back to APL natural hair stretched.   I literally did the bare minimum under my wigs and while my edges show it.  I'm fortunate though that my hair has battered wife syndrome so after 2 months off wigs, my edges aren't fully back but when I compare pics I can see they are filling back in, unfortunately it's with gray hair but that's what getting old will do. 

I don't know what's next for my hair.  I doubt I'll relax again because my 26 week stretch (which is what I used to do religiously)  became a 2 year transition.  I keep looking at locs but if I can't commit to sitting in a chair for a relaxer, I won't be able to sit in a locticians chair on a regular basis.   I'm back to puffs because I'm a creature of habit and I still hate looking like a librarian.


----------



## Chicoro

faithVA said:


> I have this bad habit of mixing things and putting them in small unmarked containers. Then I don't remember what is in them and afraid to put it on my hair. I need to just stop or mark the containers appropriately or throw the stuff out.



This made me chuckle.


----------



## Chicoro

Crackers Phinn said:


> The beauty of really understanding at least the bare minimum that works for your hair is that the time to recover when you  up is less each time.   October 2016, I relaxed 6 years worth of natural mbl hair, December 2018 I'm back to APL natural hair stretched.   I literally did the bare minimum under my wigs and while my edges show it.  I'm fortunate though that my hair has battered wife syndrome so after 2 months off wigs, my edges aren't fully back but when I compare pics I can see they are filling back in, unfortunately it's with gray hair but that's what getting old will do.
> 
> I don't know what's next for my hair.  I doubt I'll relax again because my 26 week stretch (which is what I used to do religiously)  became a 2 year transition.  I keep looking at locs but if I can't commit to sitting in a chair for a relaxer, I won't be able to sit in a locticians chair on a regular basis.   I'm back to puffs because I'm a creature of habit and I still hate looking like a librarian.



Girl...and what is battered wife syndrome? Excuse me. I know this is not an, 'Open for  discussion thread', but I have issues.


----------



## faithVA

Chicoro said:


> This made me chuckle.


You would really get a laugh if I took a picture of all of the unmarked containers.


----------



## ckisland

Chicoro said:


> Do you use Shea butter? Sometimes pure whipped Shea butter can clump and hold twists beautifully.
> 
> 
> Picture 1: Without Shea Butter
> Is what my hair would always do before I used Shea butter. Unloosening braids was the least of my problems. The real problem were the tangles, and breakage I'd get because the unraveled hair would wrap around the end of the braid creating matted ends.
> 
> But, I've discovered even these curls are deadly for me for length retention. The more stretched open my curls, the better. But, that's an all together different topic.


Thanks so much for the suggestion, but I can't use shea butter at all LOL!! And they put shea butter in everything !   My porosity is so low that a small bit of oil will barely penetrate! That's why I only use AVJ and a tiny bit of CO to moisturize and seal  . 
What I do need to do is make FSG!!!! That's what I'm missing!


----------



## icsonia22

I really wanna henna my hair but I don't have the patience to detangle again. Then again I want to flat iron my blow dried hair and trim my ends but I'll be silkly straight on top and kunta kente in the back since the back isn't long enough to straighten yet. The joys of growing out an undercut...


----------



## faithVA

ckisland said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestion, but I can't use shea butter at all LOL!! And they put shea butter in everything !   My porosity is so low that a small bit of oil will barely penetrate! That's why I only use AVJ and a tiny bit of CO to moisturize and seal  .
> What I do need to do is make FSG!!!! That's what I'm missing!


I don't do many oils either. If you are ever in the market to try a new oil though, I have fallen in love with Mane Magic. I get it from Costco but you can get it from Ulta. It is very light, non-greasy and my hair seems to like it. It's  not all natural though. Just if you are ever wanting to try something new.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Chicoro said:


> Girl...and what is battered wife syndrome? Excuse me. I know this is not an, 'Open for  discussion thread', but I have issues.


How I treat my hair like a battered wife.  All of this was during the 2 years of wearing wigs.  I wouldn't dare run the streets doing this with my hair on display. 

1. I've been known to wash my hair by smell check or worse seeing gel flakes on my shoulders.  
2. I can probably count on my fingers how many times I've worn a bonnet or scarf to bed this year.
3. My hair gets wet every time I get in the shower because of reason 2 but for the most part my moisture regimen is Ecostyler gel.
4. When I detangle I yank (tear) single strand knots and tangles out instead of cutting them.
5. I had the beautician use permanent dye to cover my gray instead of the pounds of henna and indigo sitting in my cabinet. 
6. I didn't wear a wig cap for 2 years, which actually probably saved my edges from that 360 degre halo thinning of the edges that you'll see on frequent wig wearers but I still did nothing to protect mine.   

I'm sure that I have abused my hair in more ways.  The only thing that I have done consistently is make sure my ends were tucked under and not exposed to friction or elements.


----------



## Chicoro

Crackers Phinn said:


> How I treat my hair like a battered wife.  All of this was during the 2 years of wearing wigs.  I wouldn't dare run the streets doing this with my hair on display.
> 
> 1. I've been known to wash my hair by smell check or worse seeing gel flakes on my shoulders.
> 2. I can probably count on my fingers how many times I've worn a bonnet or scarf to bed this year.
> 3. My hair gets wet every time I get in the shower because of reason 2 but for the most part my moisture regimen is Ecostyler gel.
> 4. When I detangle I yank (tear) single strand knots and tangles out instead of cutting them.
> 5. I had the beautician use permanent dye to cover my gray instead of the pounds of henna and indigo sitting in my cabinet.
> 6. I didn't wear a wig cap for 2 years, which actually probably saved my edges from that 360 degre halo thinning of the edges that you'll see on frequent wig wearers but I still did nothing to protect mine.
> 
> I'm sure that I have abused my hair in more ways.  The only thing that I have done consistently is make sure my ends were tucked under and not exposed to friction or elements.



@Crackers Phinn 
_*"The only thing that I have done consistently is make sure my ends were tucked under and not exposed to friction or elements."*_

Well, for what it's worth, consistency can never be over rated! So, good for you regarding your ends. I've gotten peeks and sightings of your lovely hair. When you are ready to do some things differently, and when you have a desire, you know what to do. In the meantime, your hair is safe and protected. A little gray ain't go hurt nobody. Thank you for taking the time to respond!


----------



## FadingDelilah

Wash day went well this week. But well for me means I finished detangling without taking any breaks, even if that means doing it for 3 hours. Oh, and also, 3 hours is short for me. So that's part of what made this wash day "good" too.


----------



## Prettymetty

I bought a new wig today. It’s super cute. It’s a lob with bangs and peekaboo highlights. I’ll take pics in it once I break it in. This wavy lob is on its way out. I’m over it...


----------



## KinksAndInk

So many of these vendors getting left in 2018.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinksAndInk said:


> So many of these vendors getting left in 2018.


Name and shame them


----------



## Lita

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Name and shame them



@ItsMeLilLucky Yes,I agree & start a thread what’s being left behind in 2018 “Haircare” 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

For online purchase-I’m keeping 2019
•Natures Ego-Staple “Entire line works”
•Curls and Potions-4 Staples in this line
•Sally Beauty-I can always get deals/use points

~Bekura Beauty-2 of my staples in this line unfortunately,the prices are ridiculous..I can only purchase if they have a sale..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## icsonia22

My hair is going through a I don't wanna be straight phase. The ends are trying their hardest to revert. I used my revair to stretch and it was pretty much flat iron straight but then I followed up with a light flat iron from my babyliss pro prima 3000 on 340 (really trying to avoid heat damage. It's the reason I cut my hair to start with. Strands were breaking left and right). My hair laughs at anything below 410 but I'll just have to deal with it. At least I still have a nice stretch.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

These box braids have me super lazy.  3 weeks down , 3 to go.


----------



## cocosweet

I want to enter the bsl/mbl challenge but I don’t want to take down my hair for length check pictures. I am tired of these twists though. Ugh.

It looks like I did get a boost from my rice water spray. When I measured behind my ear on 11/28, I had 9”. When I measured this morning, it was around 10.5”. Ditto for the front. My strands are fine and dense, but not as fragile right now. 

Looks like it’s a keeper.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@EagleEyes85 @LadyBugsy


----------



## EagleEyes85

shawnyblazes said:


> @EagleEyes85 @LadyBugsy



Thank you so much!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Lita said:


> Natures Ego-Was delivered today..
> Out of all the scalp growth serums I have every tried,this is still number one for hair growth..It’s my staple..”Fenugreek  Serum”
> 
> View attachment 439527 Natures Ego”Fenugreek Scalp Serum”


What is the consistency of this like? could it replace the apple & sourghum from Bekura?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Crackers Phinn said:


> What is the consistency of this like? could it replace the apple & sourghum from Bekura?


It’s totally different.  IMO @Crackers Phinn 

The bekura is like molasses thick. The serum is thinner.  The serum is for growth and the scalp.  I only used the oil to seal with or deep condition.


----------



## ckisland

When I start exercising and eating healthy, my hair growth should be off the chain. Cause I've been growing hair from a bed of Hot Cheetos for the last 2 years


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> It’s totally different.  IMO @Crackers Phinn
> 
> The bekura is like molasses thick. The serum is thinner.  The serum is for growth and the scalp.  I only used the oil to seal with or deep condition.



@Crackers Phinn exactly at what @shawnyblazes said Natures Ego Fenugreek is for your scalp & Bekura Beauty I use on my length to seal in moisture and the combination is awesome..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ckisland said:


> When I start exercising and eating healthy, my hair growth should be off the chain. Cause I've been growing hair from a bed of Hot Cheetos for the last 2 years


I used to love hot Cheetos, especially with cheese and meat. That stuff tears my stomach up now


----------



## Aggie

ckisland said:


> When I start exercising and eating healthy, my hair growth should be off the chain.* Cause I've been growing hair from a bed of Hot Cheetos for the last 2 years *


@bolded is so funny. I feel like I've been doing the same thing


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I did a thing, albeit a somewhat shoddy thing, but still a thing  

I refused to wear my upart without _something _covering my hair, so here I present to you: FrankenCap. 






It’s held together by faith, needle and thread.


----------



## uofmpanther

shawnyblazes said:


> @Blessedlife @prettykinks @rabs77 @uofmpanther



Thank you!!


----------



## sunflora

My hair is boring me. What to do, what to do....


----------



## ckisland

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I used to love hot Cheetos, especially with cheese and meat. That stuff tears my stomach up now


LOL!!!!!! They catch me like that sometimes, and I have to rethink my life decisions . Stomach be shredded!! I'm giving Hot Cheetos up in the new year


----------



## ckisland

I was so excited to wash my hair, but I'm having this sciatica flare up (I think) and I have to pick my battles


----------



## spacetygrss

I got my henna+conditioner mix spot on today. My hair is juicy and  moisturized.


----------



## Lita

@ckisland Feel better..Try some heat,maybe it will help alleviate the pain..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@MsConnie @myoung @VibeQueen1111


----------



## ckisland

Lita said:


> @ckisland Feel better..Try some heat,maybe it will help alleviate the pain..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Thank you!! I got this medicated patch and it's helped so much!!


----------



## icsonia22

I cut the back of my hair completely off on July 5th of this year and I don't even think I have 2 inches of hair to show for it. Why can't I just have a normal growth rate? I know it all comes down to retention but it takes so long to grow anything to retain.


----------



## Lissa0821

A good friend of mine who has been natural for the last 15 years, admitted that she was scared to tell me she relaxed her hair. I reassured her that
I can only respect her decision. We laughed sharing bad hair day stories as relaxed and natural.


----------



## Lita




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Krispi3


----------



## KinksAndInk

Well my ponytail roller set was a fail. Good thing I was just practicing and not trying to go anywhere tonight or I’d be sad. I also burned my ear trying to accomplish this.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky




----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinksAndInk said:


> Well my ponytail roller set was a fail. Good thing I was just practicing and not trying to go anywhere tonight or I’d be sad. I also burned my ear trying to accomplish this.


Darn, all that hard work and it didn’t pay off


----------



## KinksAndInk

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Darn, all that hard work and it didn’t pay off


It’s ok tho. I’m not sure where I went wrong. My hair was soaking wet and super detangled. Maybe it was the products. One side got really poofy when I combed it out.l even though it was completely dry. It’s wrapped up now. I’ll keep it wrapped until right before I leave for work. I’ll put it in a bantu knot bun for work for the next 2 days to keep it semi stretched then on Friday I’ll set it on flexi rods with a little serum for the weekend.


----------



## imaginary

KinksAndInk said:


> It’s ok tho. I’m not sure where I went wrong. My hair was soaking wet and super detangled. Maybe it was the products. One side got really poofy when I combed it out.l even though it was completely dry. It’s wrapped up now. I’ll keep it wrapped until right before I leave for work. I’ll put it in a bantu knot bun for work for the next 2 days to keep it semi stretched then on Friday I’ll set it on flexi rods with a little serum for the weekend.



Humidity and glycerin maybe?


----------



## KinksAndInk

imaginary said:


> Humidity and glycerin maybe?


I never even made it out of the house. I think it’s my poor technique. I’m going to practice some more. Some parts are straight and silky. I think I’ll use a setting foam for my next experiment.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Anybody have details on a knock off puff cuff thats more affordable? I'm not spending 20 bucks on a round banana clip. LOL.


----------



## Artemis24

I decided to revisit washing in sections today and now I understand why so many people do it. It sucks on short hair but at my current length, washing is six flat twist made doing my hair so easy. I just need to keep an eye on my scalp, it'd be too easy to miss a spot and get build up.


----------



## sunflora

*sees a split end*

Guess it's time for a big chop.

.... Things I am NOT doing in 2019.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@abioni @BonBon88 @georgia80 @hunnibutter @Mocha5 @Shananescence


----------



## icsonia22

I love how supportive this forum is regardless of whether a person is natural, relaxed or texlaxed. You can't find another online hair environment like it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I want to try yarn locs. I need to do something to keep my hair separated.


----------



## sunflora

Hot oil treatments definitely deliver. It seems my hair has regained some elasticity.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

sunflora said:


> Hot oil treatments definitely deliver. It seems my hair has regained some elasticity.


Which oil do you use? I don't remember ever doing a H.O.T before.


----------



## sunflora

I Am So Blessed said:


> Which oil do you use? I don't remember ever doing a H.O.T before.



My mom used to have us do them when we were little, it's pretty old school so I don't see people doing them as much lately. I use coconut oil, I find it works better as a HOT than trying to use it as a leave in. Back then we would just use olive oil.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

rileypak said:


>


When she said “these mfkers set me back”


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@NappyKinks


----------



## blazingbeauty

icsonia22 said:


> I love how supportive this forum is regardless of whether a person is natural, relaxed or texlaxed. You can't find another online hair environment like it.


And it’s just a great community over all!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Thinking about cutting my hair to even it up. The length difference between my crown and the sides of my hair is starting to get annoying. It’s only noticeable to me but still...


----------



## Soaring Eagle

KinksAndInk said:


> Thinking about cutting my hair to even it up. The length difference between my crown and the sides of my hair is starting to get annoying. It’s only noticeable to me but still...


I sometimes feel the same way. But, although I love the look of blunt hair, I am not willing to sacrifice the time it will take to reach my length goals just to have it.

I do enjoy living vicariously through youtubers with blunt hair though.....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> When she said “these mfkers set me back”


It's true LOL.... those dag on ends curling up and knotting. For crying out loud.


----------



## sunflora

Soaring Eagle said:


> I sometimes feel the same way. But, although I love the look of blunt hair, I am not willing to sacrifice the time it will take to reach my length goals just to have it.
> 
> I do enjoy living vicariously through youtubers with blunt hair though.....



I like a blunt hemline but that's a little too blunt for me.


----------



## ckisland

Soaring Eagle said:


> I sometimes feel the same way. But, although I love the look of blunt hair, I am not willing to sacrifice the time it will take to reach my length goals just to have it.
> 
> I do enjoy living vicariously through youtubers with blunt hair though.....


I stay living vicariously through naturals who keep their hair straight more than 50% of the time!! I'd love to live that life, but I love wash n'gos too much to be risking heat damage  . Once I hit WL though, it might by on and poppin!


----------



## Soaring Eagle

ckisland said:


> I stay living vicariously through naturals who keep their hair straight more than 50% of the time!! I'd love to live that life, but I love wash n'gos too much to be risking heat damage  . Once I hit WL though, it might by on and poppin!


I can relate to this too. I used to say when I got to Waist length I would do this and that... now I am close to being Waist length and I’m like “maybe when I get to tailbone”.... It just never feels like you have enough hair once you start growing it.


----------



## ckisland

Soaring Eagle said:


> I can relate to this too. I used to say when I got to Waist length I would do this and that... now I am close to being Waist length and I’m like “maybe when I get to tailbone”.... It just never feels like you have enough hair once you start growing it.


That's so real!! APL used to be good enough. But now?!! Imma need my hair to touch my butt and then I'll be good


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Still hunting down the last two or three ingredients for the original Surge 14. I just woke up from my nap so let’s get it on lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Soaring Eagle said:


> I can relate to this too. I used to say when I got to Waist length I would do this and that... now I am close to being Waist length and I’m like “maybe when I get to tailbone”.... It just never feels like you have enough hair once you start growing it.


Oh my gosh, I can definitely relate. I keep putting off "styling/stretching" my hair until i reached mbl, then i said WL, now that I'm close to HL I STILL don't play with my hair. Maybe when I get to knee length I'll experiment haha! *puts bonnet on*


----------



## sunflora

I had the perfect waves when I took out my pigtails, but apparently if you part your hair straight back down the middle, that's a permanent commitment and it's there forever.

Son of a biscuit. *pouts*


----------



## Artemis24

sunflora said:


> I had the perfect waves when I took out my pigtails, but apparently if you part your hair straight back down the middle, that's a permanent commitment and it's there forever.
> 
> Son of a biscuit. *pouts*



lol I've been parting in quarters on wash day for so long that I'm pretty sure my middle part is permanent, from my forehead to my nape. It doesn't help that I also style along that part because it's easier to work with it than against it. My grandmother hates middle parts and I wasn't allowed to wear one growing up but it actually looks good on me so idc.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Artemis24 Dang, what grandma have against middle parts lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Funny story (I don't think I've told this yet):

While I was in the beauty supply store some months back. I went down a isle and saw a woman with a "failed" narural style (she was adorable). She turns toward me and to my surprise she says "Oh my gosh YOUR HAIR! its like GOLD". Then she proceeded to tell me about hair, that it's dry and don't act right. I told her what product I use (curl activator). I said "feel my hair, how moist it is, this is why my hair is long lol". I took my style down right there in the middle of the isle so she could see and feel for herself. I was shocked when she dug her fingers in my scalp and roots  I'm thinking shes just going to feel how soft my hair is, but no honey she had to check FIRST if it was actually all my hair. After her examination she was impressed.
By time we were done talking she snatched that bottle of Care Free Curl Gold Activator so fast! I said "Thats the STUFF." She left happy.  I hope she likes it as much as I do. Curl Activator is the troof. 

*sigh* I always wanted to work at a BBS.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

sunflora said:


> *sees a split end*
> 
> Guess it's time for a big chop.
> 
> .... Things I am NOT doing in 2019.



Oooh ok this would be a great thread. "Things we're NOT doing in 2019"

I'm am not trusting bobby pins this year. They don't sit right in my hair anymore and I'm too tender headed these days.


----------



## Artemis24

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Artemis24 Dang, what grandma have against middle parts lol



She hated the way they looked lol. When I was in high school, I had my hair straightened and let the stylist part it however. I got home and as soon as she looked at me she made me change the part. I'm grown now and do whatever I want. She doesn't say anything because she knows I won't listen but I wonder if she still hates it.


----------



## Artemis24

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Still hunting down the last two or three ingredients for the original Surge 14. I just woke up from my nap so let’s get it on lol



Which ones are you missing?


----------



## Lita

My Ulta-Delivered this evening 
Mehindi-Henna was delivered 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Artemis24 said:


> Which ones are you missing?


I was missing Ethylhexyl Stearate, 
Diazolidinyll Urea, Trideceth-6, and 
Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate. I found some things that could possibly replace them due to unavailability for the average consumer and/or health concerns. I posted some stuff in the Remember Surge 14 Thread.


----------



## sunflora

I Am So Blessed said:


> Funny story (I don't think I've told this yet):
> 
> While I was in the beauty supply store some months back. I went down a isle and saw a woman with a "failed" narural style (she was adorable). She turns toward me and to my surprise she says "Oh my gosh YOUR HAIR! its like GOLD". Then she proceeded to tell me about hair, that it's dry and don't act right. I told her what product I use (curl activator). I said "feel my hair, how moist it is, this is why my hair is long lol". I took my style down right there in the middle of the isle so she could see and feel for herself. I was shocked when she dug her fingers in my scalp and roots  I'm thinking shes just going to feel how soft my hair is, but no honey she had to check FIRST if it was actually all my hair. After her examination she was impressed.
> By time we were done talking she snatched that bottle of Care Free Curl Gold Activator so fast! I said "Thats the STUFF." She left happy.  I hope she likes it as much as I do. Curl Activator is the troof.
> 
> *sigh* I always wanted to work at a BBS.



Lol! That's a cute story. It's so nice to help people who are natural and having trouble. 

I creep on people in the hair aisle. While I'm looking at products if someone with natural hair swings by I watch and see what they pick up, whether their hair looks nice or not, just being straight up nosey lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

This year I’m going to enjoy my hair. Since I started my transition 4.5 years ago I almost always wear my hair up. This year I’m wearing my hair out consequences be damned. What’s the point of growing all this hair if I’m not going to let it out?


----------



## sunflora

*kicks door open*

Who the HECK bought out all of the Garnier Fructis Legendary Olive in my area? Can't find it in Shoppers, Giant, Weis, Target... what on earth!! I thought we were all supposed to be friends. 

(No I haven't tried Wal Mart yet, it gives me anxiety but that's the last place I have left to check).


----------



## KinksAndInk

I like my hair best when it’s a mix of frizz and curls. I don’t know why but I feel like this is when my hair looks it’s best. Wild, free and imperfect.


----------



## ckisland

Back in the day, my hair would shrink and get dry as the day went on. Now it'll be the biggest and softest at the end of the night. Hair is so interesting


----------



## I Am So Blessed

sunflora said:


> *kicks door open*
> 
> Who the HECK bought out all of the Garnier Fructis Legendary Olive in my area? Can't find it in Shoppers, Giant, Weis, Target... what on earth!! I thought we were all supposed to be friends.
> 
> (No I haven't tried Wal Mart yet, it gives me anxiety but that's the last place I have left to check).



Same!! I passed wal-Mart on purpose on my quest for yarn. went all the way (2.5 miles) to an arts & crafts store to get black yarn (to do yarn locs).

Those lines are crazy in Wal-Mart check outs!  The other day i had to go in there and at the check out I saw a man cursing out his wife like a mad man. Her confidence was shot! I just had to have that $8.99 peacan pie with my greedy self.


----------



## Aggie

sunflora said:


> *kicks door open*
> 
> Who the HECK bought out all of the Garnier Fructis Legendary Olive in my area? Can't find it in Shoppers, Giant, Weis, Target... what on earth!! I thought we were all supposed to be friends.
> 
> (No I haven't tried Wal Mart yet, it gives me anxiety but that's the last place I have left to check).





I Am So Blessed said:


> Same!! I passed wal-Mart on purpose on my quest for yarn. went all the way (2.5 miles) to an arts & crafts store to get black yarn (to do yarn locs).
> 
> Those lines are crazy in Wal-Mart check outs!  The other day i had to go in there and at the check out I saw a man cursing out his wife like a mad man. Her confidence was shot! I just had to have that $8.99 peacan pie with my greedy self.




Boy y'all really funny up in here. I stop by sometimes just for the jokes .


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Last week while at work (In corporate America):

That morning I was feeling a little motivated while styling my hair that morning.  So I thought it would be nice to do a high bun (my buns are extremely large), and I also wanted a bang. So I did that and went on to work. *whisles*

Later on that afternoon I'm sitting at the desk and this man (the office jokester?) strolls past my cubicle and looks at me and says "I dont know about that hair do Missy, Im not liking it too much!" 

 I smiled at him while looking deeply into his eyes (for 3 seconds, which is a lot). I then looked down (still smiling) and looked back up at him and said "Its too bad that I don't care WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT MY HAIR". He completely hesitated! He actually looked disappointed. I was extra dramatic/creepy the way I responded. .  What....you thought I'd be hurt? Make me laugh again.


----------



## sunflora

I Am So Blessed said:


> Last week while at work (In corporate America):
> 
> That morning I was feeling a little motivated while styling my hair that morning.  So I thought it would be nice to do a high bun (my buns are extremely large), and I also wanted a bang. So I did that and went on to work. *whisles*
> 
> Later on that afternoon I'm sitting at the desk and this man (the office jokester?) strolls past my cubicle and looks at me and says "I dont know about that hair do Missy, Im not liking it too much!"
> 
> I smiled at him while looking deeply into his eyes (for 3 seconds, which is a lot). I then looked down (still smiling) and looked back up at him and said "Its too bad that I don't care WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT MY HAIR". He completely hesitated! He actually looked disappointed. I was extra dramatic/creepy the way I responded. .  What....you thought I'd be hurt? Make me laugh again.



When do men think it's appropriate to give their unsolicited opinions to women? That ish irritates me. Imagine if we walked around telling them about how their blazer shoulders aren't properly fitted, their shoes don't match, their tie is tied wrong etc... they'd go home crying.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

sunflora said:


> When do men think it's appropriate to give their unsolicited opinions to women? That ish irritates me. Imagine if we walked around telling them about how their blazer shoulders aren't properly fitted, their shoes don't match, their tie is tied wrong etc... they'd go home crying.


Right! They'd go home crying or report us or accuse us of trying to get close to them. 

Now when it comes to husbands, they can chime in and make suggestions because they have that tight I believe.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Let me tell y'all (I'm talkative tonight) of when I had a very minor set Back when I had relaxed hair.

I had very thick, healthy MBL hair. While walking on campus to my next class. I goes to light up a cigarette LOL! The wind blew my hair right on to the lit cigarette and I lost about 20 strands in the front. I can laugh now because that was years ago.

The end.

This has been A Random Thought.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@CICI24 @cupcakecutie5 @NinasLongAmbition @Rina88


----------



## Lita

I think,East African Whipped Shea Butter does a better job at keeping my strands nice,smooth & soft/last for 3 days..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## icsonia22

My family never misses an opportunity to tell me how nappy my hair is. I've accepted that they'll never see the beauty in my 4b hair so it doesn't bother me at all. I feel like a pioneer showcasing the beauty of an under represented hair type. I love this cottony cloud growing out of my head.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

icsonia22 said:


> My family never misses an opportunity to tell me how nappy my hair is. I've accepted that they'll never see the beauty in my 4b hair so it doesn't bother me at all. I feel like a pioneer showcasing the beauty of an under represented hair type. I love this cottony cloud growing out of my head.


Isn't this something....I was going to make a similar post. I know exactly how you feel. I'm also 4b and can completely relate when it comes to family members. My Grandmother told me "you walkikng around with that hair looking like a slave." *shrugs* what else can I do but to keep on walking? I love your hair btw.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My scalp is so itchy these days. Especially my crown. From past experience, that means it's growing.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Getting ready to seal my hair with Blu Magic grease.  SSK and tangles don't have a chance against it. It's been my staple for 1.5 years and I love it so. I helps me retain so much length.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I had a dream that someone was cornrowing my hair ever so nicely w/o ripping, pulling or breaking it. While I was sitting between this lady's legs on the floor I felt no worry that I would lose hair. I was so peaceful and relieved. (Childhood flash back dream?)

 I then woke up sad. There is no one like that around that is trust worthy......anymore.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Maybe I should ask my Aunt to cornrow my hair, but I'm scared to.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Pat Mahurr @Victory1


----------



## icsonia22

I Am So Blessed said:


> Isn't this something....I was going to make a similar post. I know exactly how you feel. I'm also 4b and can completely relate when it comes to family members. My Grandmother told me "you walkikng around with that hair looking like a slave." *shrugs* what else can I do but to keep on walking? I love your hair btw.



Awh. Thank you so much. I'm trying to get on your level of hair greatness


----------



## Lita

I Am So Blessed said:


> Maybe I should ask my Aunt to cornrow my hair, but I'm scared to.



@I Am So Blessed You should ask her..Thats a great idea..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Lita said:


> @I Am So Blessed You should ask her..Thats a great idea..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Thank you. I'm thinking about it.


----------



## sunflora

I'm about five inches from nipple length, which was my goal back in 2014 before I messed up and went and got a pixie cut. If I only trim an inch all year, technically I can make it assuming I get 6 inches a year. I have to behave and not beat up my hair this year.


----------



## Pat Mahurr

shawnyblazes said:


> @Pat Mahurr @Victory1


Wow!  Thanks!


----------



## Dayjoy

sunflora said:


> *kicks door open*
> 
> Who the HECK bought out all of the Garnier Fructis Legendary Olive in my area? Can't find it in Shoppers, Giant, Weis, Target... what on earth!! I thought we were all supposed to be friends.
> 
> (No I haven't tried Wal Mart yet, it gives me anxiety but that's the last place I have left to check).


I haven’t been able to find it ANYWHERE around me.  So I ordered a bunch from Target.com.  It’s so crazy how some products are totally still sold but may not be found ANYWHERE in certain areas.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You mean to tell me no one on your team has told you that you have the word separate spelled wrong on your website?

No one ????


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@lavaflow99 @MarieIII


----------



## Lita

Natures Ego-Was delivered today..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

How do I have thick AND thin strands? Sybil be showing out


----------



## lavaflow99

Thanks so much @shawnyblazes!!!


----------



## nerdography

I tried Biosilk Silk Therapy when I washed this past Sunday. My hair feels so smooth and soft. I used it as a sealant on top of TGINs Green Tea leave-in


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This man was making his own wefts


----------



## ms.blue

The breakage on my crown is a lot worse than expected.  It appears to a line of demarcation breakage which is weird since I'm completely natural for years.  The new growth appears to be thicker and coarser than the rest of the hair at the crown.  Despite all that, the crown still has light spots (at this point, I believe this is due to genetics and age).  
Today I added a little tea tree oil to my shampoo since the crown was feeling extra tender to help with the inflammation and opted to do a hard core protein treatment since I haven't done one in months.   Hopefully this will reduce the amount of breakage at the crown.


----------



## sunflora

My hair is growing like a weed. Winter growth spurts are the bomb. I measured one inch until my next milestone from a strand in the front, though last time I checked it seemed like I had needed at least two! I'll measure again at the end up the month to be sure.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I’m eventually going to get up and start wash day...I think...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@vickid @Tanya @Chipmunk @BlueDevilZ


----------



## ckisland

I'm really not trying to wake up earlier to do my hair, but I might have to


----------



## icsonia22

I wonder if there's a way to use products high in glycerin and maintain definition or stretched hair. I want to experiment with rubbing a little s curl in between my hands and then applying it instead of directly spraying my hair. Maybe that will give me enough moisture without the major shrinkage.


----------



## blazingbeauty

I usually wear my hair in a bun to the gym, but I’ll be starting a class  soon with a lot of floor work - buns can get a little uncomfortable on the neck.  I’m gonna buy some black satin scarves and wear my twists loose and covered underneath. Hopefully, it’s inconspicuous, but really I’m gonna do what I’m gonna do.


----------



## sunflora

I keep buying hair oils. Why can't I stop? STOP!!!!! ughhhhh.

And then I bought a brush, so that's ok I guess.


----------



## icsonia22

I don't think I'll ever use indigo again. It made my scalp itch something fierce. I ordered the organic brand from henna sooq so I know it was legit. My daggone scalp is still sore even after I shampooed.


----------



## KinksAndInk

KinksAndInk said:


> I’m eventually going to get up and start wash day...I think...


Wash day started at 6:15am completed around 8:15am.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@daoriginaldiva @daviine @PapillionRouge


----------



## I Am So Blessed

icsonia22 said:


> Awh. Thank you so much. I'm trying to get on your level of hair greatness


Wow I'm slow.....*blinks* My level? I have no level. I give glory to the Most High and keep on moving.  His greatness.


----------



## cocosweet

Found a bottle of MTG in the bathroom cabinet. Pondering adding it to my regimen, but that smell...


----------



## ckisland

My hair turned out great! It looks like I have a very specific cut. . .but the shape changes every time I wash it .


----------



## cocomochaa

Been a month in this weave so today is wash day:

prepoo with garnier and vatika oil 
1st wash redken extreme shampoo
2nd wash CON green and yellow bottle 
aphogee 2step
mielle max hydration with heat and avacado oil 
then tigi moisture recovery treatment for 10 

I am looking forward to getting started tonight and seeing some more growth!


----------



## icsonia22

My scalp was so sore from that indigo treatment I did the other night but that tea tree oil worked wonders. I mixed it with EVOO and had my mom apply it to my scalp. Now it's feeling back to normal


----------



## icsonia22

If they ever stop making s curl activator spray, I'm going to be hurt. NOTHING moisturizes my hair like the juice. I just can't justify paying $11 and up for popular brands that have glycerin in them when I can get 2 weeks of moisture from the juice and some Shea butter. I'm addicted y'all


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

icsonia22 said:


> If they ever stop making s curl activator spray, I'm going to be hurt. NOTHING moisturizes my hair like the juice. I just can't justify paying $11 and up for popular brands that have glycerin in them when I can get 2 weeks of moisture from the juice and some Shea butter. I'm addicted y'all




If you ever get a chance , try SM curling soufflé. Best darn mimic of curl activator juice that I have came across.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

icsonia22 said:


> My scalp was so sore from that indigo treatment I did the other night but that tea tree oil worked wonders. I mixed it with EVOO and had my mom apply it to my scalp. Now it's feeling back to normal


The same thing happens to me when i use indigo straight. I heard it's because it's astringent. I thought I was allergic because it made not only my scalp burn but neck as well(where the indigo had gotten). I've since stopped using henna/indigo but when I did I found using them in a half/half mix worked better than straight up.


----------



## Sosoothing

shawnyblazes said:


> If you ever get a chance , try *SM* curling soufflé. Best darn mimic of curl activator juice that I have came across.



What does SM stand for?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sosoothing said:


> What does SM stand for?




@Sosoothing  SheaMoisture.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@biznesswmn @keylargo @lalah


----------



## biznesswmn

@shawnyblazes Why thank you!  What a pleasant surprise


----------



## Karmi

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> The same thing happens to me when i use indigo straight. I heard it's because it's astringent. I thought I was allergic because it made not only my scalp burn but neck as well(where the indigo had gotten). I've since stopped using henna/indigo but when I did I found using them in a half/half mix worked better than straight up.



I though I was the only one that got jacked up when I used indigo. I actually think I'm allergic to it. My head started throbbing, eyes watering, I got so dizzy I stumbled to the sink to wash it out. Never again.


----------



## icsonia22

Karmi said:


> I though I was the only one that got jacked up when I used indigo. I actually think I'm allergic to it. My head started throbbing, eyes watering, I got so dizzy I stumbled to the sink to wash it out. Never again.


My scalp is still sore! It's painful to the touch. I know that I washed it out good. I hope my hair doesn't fall out.


----------



## sunflora

Was stressed about getting out the house last night and started brushing my dry hair with a BBB, then almost went in with the denman and paused once I heard hair snapping. I had to take a step back. Stress and rushing is when I am the worst to my hair. I put in back in two dutch braids and it looked just fine. I will have to simply keep wearing this style as my go-to and deal with the lack of variety if I really want to focus on my hair goals. I thought back on how much hair I might have snapped and was pretty mad at myself. Lesson learned.


----------



## ckisland

The front of my hair is cool, but the back???  The back of my hair is so intense


----------



## shasha8685

I need to come to terms with the fact that I was a lazy relaxed head and now I'm a lazy natural.

I'll wash, condition, and moisturize my hair.....but best believe that my hair is in hiding most of the time.


----------



## FadingDelilah

This year I'm using heat. I can't wait two more years for some hang time, and I deserve to be cute this year.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Karmi said:


> I though I was the only one that got jacked up when I used indigo. I actually think I'm allergic to it. My head started throbbing, eyes watering, I got so dizzy I stumbled to the sink to wash it out. Never again.


You sound like you're allergic. I don't get dizzy or anything my skin just burns where the indigo was. It was a good idea to never use it again.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

icsonia22 said:


> My scalp is still sore! It's painful to the touch. I know that I washed it out good. I hope my hair doesn't fall out.


No your hair won't fall out. That's the reaction I get. I needed to give it a good shampoo to get it all out because co washing didn't relieve it. Are there little bumps or anything? A rash maybe? Is your skin red?


----------



## icsonia22

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> No your hair won't fall out. That's the reaction I get. I needed to give it a good shampoo to get it all out because co washing didn't relieve it. Are there little bumps or anything? A rash maybe? Is your skin red?


 
This is the only visible thing I can find but I'm pretty sure that spot has been there for a while so I can't contribute it to the indigo. I don't see any bumps or rashes. It's just the pain. My scalp has never been this sore before. I pulled my hair to see if it was shedding excessively but thankfully it's still attached to my scalp lol. I may have to shampoo again. I thought I did it well enough the first time though cause there's no product build up or residue on my scalp


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

icsonia22 said:


> View attachment 441415
> This is the only visible thing I can find but I'm pretty sure that spot has been there for a while so I can't contribute it to the indigo. I don't see any bumps or rashes. It's just the pain. My scalp has never been this sore before. I pulled my hair to see if it was shedding excessively but thankfully it's still attached to my scalp lol. I may have to shampoo again. I thought I did it well enough the first time though cause there's no product build up or residue on my scalp


I know the fear of this happening because it really does feel like it damaged the skin which makes you hyper aware of every little thing. Just keep an eye on it and try not to get too obsessed. Did you shampoo the length as well? Next time do a henna/indigo mix. That fared me much better. Do you have shea butter? You could wash and grease your scalp with shea? How long ago did you do the treatment? It takes a few days for the irritation to go away no matter how much you wash.


----------



## Karmi

@icsonia22 rubbing aloe vera plant gel on your scalp may help stop the burning.


----------



## icsonia22

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I know the fear of this happening because it really does feel like it damaged the skin which makes you hyper aware of every little thing. Just keep an eye on it and try not to get too obsessed. Did you shampoo the length as well? Next time do a henna/indigo mix. That fared me much better. Do you have shea butter? You could wash and grease your scalp with shea? How long ago did you do the treatment? It takes a few days for the irritation to go away no matter how much you wash.


 Yea I shampooed the length too and it's funny that you mention Shea butter because I'm a fanatic lol. I moisturized and sealed the length of my hair with Shea butter but I mixed olive oil and tree oil together for my scalp. I think the tea tree oil is making my roots dry so I may fall back with that. I used the indigo on Jan 8th. When I woke up this morning, my scalp felt a tad bit better so I'll see what happens over the next few days. Thanks for all of your help


----------



## daviine

shawnyblazes said:


> @daoriginaldiva @daviine @PapillionRouge



Awwwww thnk you @shawnyblazes!  Happy belated birthday to my birthday "twins".  Wishing a fantastic year full of blessings for all of us!


----------



## GettingKinky

I hate my gray hairs, but I also hate the way my hair feels after I have it dyed. Sigh....


----------



## ms.blue

Just trimmed about 2" off my hair all around (including the crown).  My hair looks better overall and the ends feel way better.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@danniegirl @scarcity21


----------



## icsonia22

I feel like I go through this cycle with my hair where I get excited about a new product, I wear my hair out for 2 days and then I go back to my lazy ways of putting my hair in celie plats for 2 months. It's not being neglected because I still moisturize and seal but man do I look like who did it and why. I'll be at waist length one day still looking like celie


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Shout out to Myhoneychild for sending me a 16oz replacement when my 8oz spilled in the box!   You rock! 




 I want to try 22nd Century Woman , shampoo bar, hair stew and conditioner.


----------



## danniegirl

shawnyblazes said:


> @danniegirl @scarcity21




Thanks a bunch


----------



## Lita

Received my order from Crown of Tresses & they included a free 8oz Jar of Chebe Whipped Hair Butter..I hope I like it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk

For the ladies that wear 2 strand twists, do you moisturize daily and does that cause your hair to frizz?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@acapnleo @january noir


----------



## shasha8685

After these braids, I wanna get crochet braids but I don't want to look like the cowardly lion. I guess I have some time to think about this.....


----------



## imaginary

divachyk said:


> For the ladies that wear 2 strand twists, do you moisturize daily and does that cause your hair to frizz?



I don't wear mini-twists any more but when I used to, absolutely. Switching over to glycerin free moisturizers and leave-ins helped, but my hair only looked smooth and frizz free for the first week.


----------



## acapnleo

shawnyblazes said:


> @acapnleo @january noir



@shawnyblazes

Thank you so much 

Happy Birthday @january noir !


----------



## Lita

divachyk said:


> For the ladies that wear 2 strand twists, do you moisturize daily and does that cause your hair to frizz?



@divachyk Hi! When I do twists,I moisturized using very little water & that helps in-terms of keeping the frizz at bay..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## pikkonoloidlee

I usually style my hair while I'm in the shower so I got a mirror so that I can see what I'm doing. The other day I noticed something interesting. After applying leave in my hair looks really defined but the moment I put the oil in, my hair starts getting frizzy. I usually wear my hair stretched and put up in some way so definition isn't very important to me, but I think this is something to come back to the next time I wear my hair out.


----------



## Lita

Adding a roller on my ends after I apply Shea Butter is really helping to keep knots away..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

shasha8685 said:


> After these braids, I wanna get crochet braids but I don't want to look like the cowardly lion. I guess I have some time to think about this.....



That’s my plan.


----------



## shasha8685

shawnyblazes said:


> That’s my plan.



I'm just trying to keep from being in box braids all 2019 lol. I just know that my hair thrives when I leave it alone.

Glad to know that I'm not alone in this!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

shasha8685 said:


> I'm just trying to keep from being in box braids all 2019 lol. I just know that my hair thrives when I leave it alone.
> 
> Glad to know that I'm not alone in this!


This will be six weeks in box braids this week. My crochet hair appt is Saturday, lol @shasha8685


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I see you Curl Junkie with the new new.

I'll circle back spring time and get it.


----------



## Alma Petra

pikkonoloidlee said:


> I usually style my hair while I'm in the shower so I got a mirror so that I can see what I'm doing. The other day I noticed something interesting. After applying leave in my hair looks really defined but the moment I put the oil in, my hair starts getting frizzy. I usually wear my hair stretched and put up in some way so definition isn't very important to me, but I think this is something to come back to the next time I wear my hair out.


This is exactly the way my hair behaves. It frizzes up immediately upon contact with oil or grease. Not only oil, actually even leave-in conditioners frizz it up a little (I think because they contain oil in them) so I have to then apply a curl enhancer/gel to bring the definition back. But if I apply straight oil, no gel can make the frizz vanish, so when doing wash and goes, I cannot seal moisture in with oil or grease. And I think it was the same story with shea butter as well.


----------



## sunflora

Alma Petra said:


> This is exactly the way my hair behaves. It frizzes up immediately upon contact with oil or grease. Not only oil, actually even leave-in conditioners frizz it up a little (I think because they contain oil in them) so I have to then apply a curl enhancer/gel to bring the definition back. But if I apply straight oil, no gel can make the frizz vanish, so when doing wash and goes, I cannot seal moisture in with oil or grease. And I think it was the same story with shea butter as well.



That's interesting. This is actually the reason I stopped using grease in the past when I first went natural. I had literally no curl pattern, even right after washing. I had to clarify for two weeks before my curl pattern came through due to all the build up of grease locking moisture out of my hair. I haven't noticed this with oil, but with leave-ins containing glycerin I do have that exact behavior.

I remember getting the best definition by just leaving in some conditioner and calling it a day lol. But its been agessss since I've worn my hair curly or unstretched so idk.


----------



## Alma Petra

sunflora said:


> That's interesting. This is actually the reason I stopped using grease in the past when I first went natural. I had literally no curl pattern, even right after washing. I had to clarify for two weeks before my curl pattern came through due to all the build up of grease locking moisture out of my hair. I haven't noticed this with oil, but with leave-ins containing glycerin I do have that exact behavior.
> 
> I remember getting the best definition by just leaving in some conditioner and calling it a day lol. But its been agessss since I've worn my hair curly or unstretched so idk.


I think different heads of hair behave differently. Not only that but also the same head of hair can behave differently depending on what stage of its journey it's at. For me you don't even need to block water out of my hair. Even if my hair is soaking wet and beautifully defined, or even after having used my styler, if I touch my hair with oil or grease it frizzes up. This used not to be the case when my hair was texlaxed. I was able to apply my leave-ins and stylers then seal up with oil and grease without any problems. My natural hair is much more frizzy than my texlaxed hair. Sometimes I just want to go back to texlaxing


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@MrsHouston @SuchaLady @tallnomad


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

As soon as I see Shea butter , coconut oil and aloe Vera in the first five ingredients i don’t want it. 

If you add in avocado, I really don’t want it. 

Shea butter is too heavy for me and the rest of the Ingredients act as protein. 

If I’m rinsing it out then I might not mind but if it’s staying in, nah.  No thanks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@annieup @Black Ambrosia @Nice @B_Phlyy


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Got six hair appointments booked this year and I can't even think about rescheduling because home girl is booked out until the end of September. Geesh.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

shawnyblazes said:


> @annieup @Black Ambrosia @Nice @B_Phlyy


Thanks for the birthday wishes!!!


----------



## pikkonoloidlee

Alma Petra said:


> This is exactly the way my hair behaves. It frizzes up immediately upon contact with oil or grease. Not only oil, actually even leave-in conditioners frizz it up a little (I think because they contain oil in them) so I have to then apply a curl enhancer/gel to bring the definition back. But if I apply straight oil, no gel can make the frizz vanish, so when doing wash and goes, I cannot seal moisture in with oil or grease. And I think it was the same story with shea butter as well.


That's so interesting. Do you find that the gels are enough to seal in moisture or do you just refresh more often to compensate?


----------



## icsonia22

Why do I order new products to try when my staples work just fine?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

icsonia22 said:


> Why do I order new products to try when my staples work just fine?




Its the spice of hair life @icsonia22  ,at least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Who’s bright idea was it to invent Velcro rollers? 
That person needs to see a therapist.


----------



## Dayjoy

PlanetCybertron said:


> Who’s bright idea was it to invent Velcro rollers?
> That person needs to see a therapist.


This just made me


----------



## Lita

Looking at getting "Joyce Williams" recovery hair root cream..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## icsonia22

I've had my inner product junkism under control for years and now it's reared its ugly head again. I tried out the kareco brush because although I love my tangle teezer, the short bristles mean smaller sections. I'm not a fan of how much hair comes out with the kareco. I'm going to give it one more chance on my next wash day when I use my Aussie moist conditioner to detangle.


----------



## Kindheart

I tried using a lush massage bar on my hair . It made it yucky


----------



## AlmostTamed

I may be late to the game but diluting my S-curl spray with water is an EXCELLENT moisturizer for my braids under my sew-in. I am so happy that I am able to moisturize AND seal with braided up.

I have decided that I will be cutting some layers when I take this sew in out, I'm hoping this will give my hair a cute shape when straight and curly.

I have decided that I will be doing a flexirod set but I will wrap my hair around the rod like a wand so I have a more relaxed curl kind of look. Also buy your flexi-rods off of Aliexpress SO MUCH CHEAPER. 

When I straighten my hair I will be leaving it straight for an entire month, when it gets gross I will do the long yaki straight ponytail I have been swooning over forever.


----------



## cocosweet

Fell off my hair care routine this week, so today is wash and deep condition day. Washed hair with my Cantu shampoo and rice water. Rinsed the ends and applied my 14 in One Conditioner. Will rinse it all out in about a half hour. I’m going to try not to measure again until March 1.


----------



## lavaflow99

Put my hair in two strand twists and so pleased to see my hair is growing!  It didn't seem like it with all the shrinkage but yaaass!


----------



## ckisland

Having someone actually play in your hair is so interesting. He was totally fascinated . He told me that he wanted to touch it during dinner, but he was worried about his food


----------



## sunflora

Idk why, but once I reach this specific length I become completely over my hair. Not sure what to do about it. :/ maybe its just pms -_-


----------



## icsonia22

sunflora said:


> Idk why, but once I reach this specific length I become completely over my hair. Not sure what to do about it. :/ maybe its just pms -_-


It's just PMS. Hormones are the devil. During my first pregnancy, hormones told me it was a good idea to do 5-7 passes on each section of my hair on 400 degrees because the keratin treatment I was using would protect my hair from damage. Boy was that a lie


----------



## icsonia22

Me: I wanna wear my hair down. I'm sick of always protective styling. 
Also me: I'm sick of hair in my face. Let me find a protective style I can do.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

shawnyblazes said:


> @Saludable84


Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84 
....


----------



## ckisland

I really want to straighten my hair   . I might do it when I'm off tomorrow


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Damaris.Elle @GoGoChik @JosieLynn 

I may have missed some birthday in the last few days so,  

psst psst,  my little one is THREE tomorrow!!!! Whoohoo.... by the way... whos coming to help with potty training. ....!!!!


----------



## GoGoChik

Thank you! 

Happy birthday to your little one!!


----------



## Kindheart

icsonia22 said:


> Why do I order new products to try when my staples work just fine?


Because it’s exciting ..that first 2 hours with the new products to then be placed on the shelf and become boring like the rest of the stash . Lol


----------



## Damaris.Elle

shawnyblazes said:


> @Damaris.Elle @GoGoChik @JosieLynn
> 
> I may have missed some birthday in the last few days so,
> 
> psst psst,  my little one is THREE tomorrow!!!! Whoohoo.... by the way... whos coming to help with potty training. ....!!!!



Thank you! Happy birthday to your little one!


----------



## cocosweet

Finally got it together to do an onion juice treatment. Shouldn’t have used such a large onion though. I have enough juice to last 8-10 treatments and I don’t know how long it’s going to last in the freezer.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Fabuloso @Lettah @roxyg22 @SmilingElephant 

Little Josiah.


----------



## GGsKin

@shawnyblazes Happy Birthday to little Josiah!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GGsKin said:


> @shawnyblazes Happy Birthday to little Josiah!



Thank you! He had a great day!!!


----------



## sunflora

I straightened my hair today and now I remember why I kept cutting it short. It's so thick. It's too thick. i just can't. UGH! 

No more heat for 2019 so I can get to a new length goal cuz if I try to mess with this thing on my head again it's getting buzzed.


----------



## angelmilk

I cut my hair off about a month ago and I'm already prepared to grow it back lol. I think I might stay relaxed though. You'll probably see a protective style from me soon.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Curlyflowerfairy @Monkeybiz


----------



## ckisland

I wrapped my hair last night . Of course one side poofed all up SMH!!! I pulled it into a low ponytail and it's still cute. So far I'm enjoying my straight hair a lot


----------



## water_n_oil

I kind of miss the days where I exclusively did wash & gos and also didn't care much about product ingredients (save for things I knew my scalp didn't like).


----------



## imaginary

Looking forward to taking down these crochet braids next week. Just one more week to go.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This black man sounds stupid.  He’s calling natural hair , organic and weaves, gmo. 

Sad.  He’s kee keeing it up with two black women with relaxed hair. 

All three are law enforcement.


----------



## ckisland

I'm almost a week into this straight hair, and I'm definitely loving it. Unlike before, I am completely unfazed by how frizzy it is! I actually love the wild waves  .
I've been toying with the idea of getting 2-3 weeks out of this hair, and then straightening again


----------



## greight

I'm new to wigs, but I don't know where to start. What's the best way to get in so I don't look like a hotmess with my wig? I want to get a lacefront.

I like this length: 
Her application looks complicated to me as a newbie, but I love how her hairline looks in the end - it looks quite realistic and nice: 
But do I have to apply the wig on daily? How long does it take?


----------



## icsonia22

I had plans to start washing my hair once a week instead of once a month, but now I'm tired of my hair. I want a protective style that I can keep in for 4-6 weeks that'll give me access to my scalp and won't make my skin itch. Wigs make me itch, I'm too tender headed for braids, and crochet braids make my scalp sore. Maybe I'll give bunning a go.


----------



## MzSwift

icsonia22 said:


> I had plans to start washing my hair once a week instead of once a month, but now I'm tired of my hair. I want a protective style that I can keep in for 4-6 weeks that'll give me access to my scalp and won't make my skin itch. Wigs make me itch, I'm too tender headed for braids, and crochet braids make my scalp sore. Maybe I'll give bunning a go.



I duuno if this will be feasible for you but I used mini braids to grow out my hair. Because of my hair texture it was the only way I could do daily WNGs without all of the ssks. I started back in 2010 when I had only 3” of hair and I still rock them now.

Once you spend all of the time putting them in, you can just refresh them one by one at your own pace and keep them in for months at a time. I wash, cowash, DC and everything else in them like they are loose hair. You can also style and bun them like loose hair.

Here are some pix of mine on natural and texlaxed hair. But if you google mini braids, you’ll see a lot of pretty images.

View media item 107721
View media item 128817
View media item 129811
View media item 129813


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@faithVA 
Hi!!

Do you feel the split ender is a good investment?


----------



## faithVA

shawnyblazes said:


> @faithVA
> Hi!!
> 
> Do you feel the split ender is a good investment?


My answered is mixed. I like the split ender because I don't have to take off 1 inch to get rid of 1/4 inch. It is also easy to use. 

My only concern is what to do when a replacement blade is needed. I'm not sure if the company makes replacement blades. However, eve if you use it once a month it will probably get old before the blades get dull. I sliced my finger on it last year and my unit is 3 years old.

Knowing what I know I would buy it again. Just wanted you to understand some of the issues.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Rozlewis


----------



## spacetygrss

I LOVE reliable vendors.

I ordered products from Kindred Butters right at the New Year. They were supposed to come in ~ 3 weeks (I placed a decent-sized order). About 1.5 weeks in she messaged me to let me know that Etsy was making it difficult for her to print a shipping label, but the package was on it's way and she was "throwing in a shea butter." I was pretty unbothered since I wasn't really supposed to have my items yet anyhow. A few days later my package arrived. She didn't just throw in a tiny little sample. She gave me a free 12 (?) 0z tub of fabulously whipped shea butter....and she didn't even need to do that because the items weren't even late to begin with! Love it!


----------



## icsonia22

MzSwift said:


> I duuno if this will be feasible for you but I used mini braids to grow out my hair. Because of my hair texture it was the only way I could do daily WNGs without all of the ssks. I started back in 2010 when I had only 3” of hair and I still rock them now.
> 
> Once you spend all of the time putting them in, you can just refresh them one by one at your own pace and keep them in for months at a time. I wash, cowash, DC and everything else in them like they are loose hair. You can also style and bun them like loose hair.
> 
> Here are some pix of mine on natural and texlaxed hair. But if you google mini braids, you’ll see a lot of pretty images.
> 
> View media item 107721
> View media item 128817
> View media item 129811
> View media item 129813


I used to rock those all he time before I went and chopped the back of my hair off. I'll have to let the back grow out a bit more before I can revisit my beloved mini braids. Yours are gorgeous!


----------



## Britt

I need a really good light yet emollient moisturizer to use as a moisturizer/leave in before I apply my stylist product.  When I was natural before Camille Rose's fresh curl was perfect but she changed the formula. It was light yet incredibly moisturizing and emollient. It just melted into my strands instead of being a thick greasy cream that just sits on the surface.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Man, the Winter makes me so neglectful with my hair.

Happy Birthday to all the ladies I missed while on my hiatus!


----------



## KinksAndInk

My bun has been looking thicker lately. I think it’s the nioxin vitamins.


----------



## ckisland

I resurrected this hair from the dead y'all!!!!! My hair was so busted yesterday! It's amazing what some flattwists and rollers can do for your life!!


----------



## sunflora

Well, i made it 6 days with straight hair. I was enjoying it a lot, but missed my hair and missed pampering it. I'm trying out a treatment with aloe vera juice, amla and fenugreek, then I'm going to shampoo, do a quick mega-tek treatment and try a different method of stretching my hair.


----------



## Napp

I can't deal with my natural texture. I've went back to keratin and will probably use Hair Botox from here on out. My hair is so easy to manage now


----------



## imaginary

Napp said:


> I can't deal with my natural texture. I've went back to keratin and will probably use Hair Botox from here on out. My hair is so easy to manage now



I know how you feel. I'm thinking of looking into this although I'd rather have looser vs completely straight hair. Which brand do you use?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Curlykutie @divachyk @Nenah


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Britt said:


> I need a really good light yet emollient moisturizer to use as a moisturizer/leave in before I apply my stylist product.  When I was natural before Camille Rose's fresh curl was perfect but she changed the formula. It was light yet incredibly moisturizing and emollient. It just melted into my strands instead of being a thick greasy cream that just sits on the surface.



Try Shescentit Cranberry cocktail @Britt


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Napp said:


> I can't deal with my natural texture. I've went back to keratin and will probably use Hair Botox from here on out. My hair is so easy to manage now



What is hair box @Napp

good to see you by the way


----------



## Britt

shawnyblazes said:


> Try Shescentit Cranberry cocktail @Britt


Thank you !


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Um, no more crochet braids unless they’re individual crochet braids. The disrespect... 

Sorry, Sybil. 

But, luckily I lost less hair than I thought lol. Thanks Queen Shea lol


----------



## vevster

This method for daily styling my wash and go has been great. 

1. Fine Mist my hair with water
2. Use the sealing cream from the Mane Choice https://themanechoice.com/collectio...weet-oil-honey-endless-moisture-sealing-cream

3. Top with SM coconut oil collection serum


----------



## ckisland

If I wait until I get paid again, I can get someone to straighten my hair for cheap using Groupon


----------



## sunflora

I'm going through some hair apathy. I was anxious about getting to APL awhile ago, but now that I'm almost there I'm kind of like 'well ok, that's that'. Obviously I want to get to the next goal, but that doesn't require anything but waiting another year and doing the same thing. I don't really have anything else to talk about or post about, and until I grow out my heat damage I grow less and less inclined to even post pictures of my hair. I most likely will not renew when my subscription is up unless it renews for me. I'm sure I'll end up coming back around, as I always do, but as of now I'm just in a waiting phase and I'm ready to turn my focus to other things.


----------



## sunflora

On another note, my hair is rebelling after being straight for not even a week. Also, rushing my last wash day probably didn't help. Heavy oiled and leaving it in over night, then washing and DCing with heat for an hour in the morning. Never again.


----------



## divachyk

Happy Birthday everyone past and present that I've missed. Thank you @shawnyblazes for always saying happy birthday to all of us.


----------



## icsonia22

I've been walking around looking like Felicia from Friday for the past 2 days. I can't find the energy to style my hair right now. At least I moisturized and sealed.


----------



## sunflora

This is my newest favorite natural. And she loves PTV so two points. Three points because she doesn't do a ton of crap to her hair and keeps it simple. Unfortunately, wash-and-goes don't work for me, but the bunning wet hair worked great when my hair was shorter.


----------



## water_n_oil

sunflora said:


> This is my newest favorite natural. And she loves PTV so two points. Three points because she doesn't do a ton of crap to her hair and keeps it simple. Unfortunately, wash-and-goes don't work for me, but the bunning wet hair worked great when my hair was shorter.


Thanks for sharing! It's rare to find someone with hair that long who does wash & gos.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@okange76


----------



## okange76

Thank You



shawnyblazes said:


> @okange76


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@FriscoGirl @LorraineCC @MA2010 @ThePerfectScore


----------



## FriscoGirl

shawnyblazes said:


> @FriscoGirl @LorraineCC @MA2010 @ThePerfectScore



Thank you!!! Happy Birthday fellow Aquarian Goddess’s ♒️


----------



## ThePerfectScore

FriscoGirl said:


> Thank you!!! Happy Birthday fellow Aquarian Goddess’s ♒️



Aww!!!!!! Thank you!!!!!!!!! Yas to the Aquarian Goddesshood!


----------



## imaginary

took down my crochet braids only to see my hair had started to loc. so... that was a fun 5hrs.


----------



## GGsKin

imaginary said:


> took down my crochet braids only to see my hair had started to loc. so... that was a fun 5hrs.



Oh wow I can imagine the struggle. I hope you managed to free your hair without harm.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@calm_delight @Chaosbutterfly


----------



## imaginary

GGsKin said:


> Oh wow I can imagine the struggle. I hope you managed to free your hair without harm.



I hope so too. I saw a lot of hair on the ground, but I did have those braids in for 2 months. I'm just going to leave it and try again next weekend. Maybe do an Olaplex #3 to be safe.


----------



## icsonia22

imaginary said:


> I hope so too. I saw a lot of hair on the ground, but I did have those braids in for 2 months. I'm just going to leave it and try again next weekend. Maybe do an Olaplex #3 to be safe.


Officially afraid. I just installed some last night and had my cousin braid it. I know she wasn't as gentle as I would've been.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I keep my crochet in no longer than 6 weeks. Anything else is asking for trouble.  


I’m currently almost 2 weeks in with this install.


----------



## imaginary

Hair lazy is a danger. truly.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@lilsweets163


----------



## KinksAndInk

As of today I have a few strands of hair that are officially hip length. I won’t claim it until the end of the year though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BlueNile


----------



## Lita

KinksAndInk said:


> As of today I have a few strands of hair that are officially hip length. I won’t claim it until the end of the year though.



@KinksAndInk Yippee! Claim it..
Congratulations!!!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KinksAndInk

Lita said:


> @KinksAndInk Yippee! Claim it..
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Thank you. I might claim it in June if I can get a few more strands there. Just feels weird to say without the bulk of my hair being there. Maybe I’ll just say I’m “hipish” length for a while lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I am so blessed and really thankful right now.


----------



## Lita

I’m going back to taking HairOmega “DHT” blocker..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lita said:


> I’m going back to taking HairOmega “DHT” blocker..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




good morning @Lita 

Was it a good thing when you were taking the blocker?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Daughter @lindseyerinc


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Someone come twist my hair


----------



## GGsKin

And mine too, while you're at it



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Someone come twist my hair


----------



## BlueNile

shawnyblazes said:


> @BlueNile


Thank you love!!!


----------



## Lita

shawnyblazes said:


> good morning @Lita
> 
> Was it a good thing when you were taking the blocker?



@shawnyblazes  Yes,it was a very good thing.I used it & took a good multi vitamin/b complex with it..I have thyroid issues and when my levels are off thinning can or will occur and when I add this to my regimen the thinning stops,when everything is under control I discontinue the “DHT” blocker..

*Its a capsule,so it absorbeds quickly

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

One thing I never understood is why my ends are so much “bushier” than the rest of my hair. I really notice this while twisting. Yet, it all feels the same when I rub my hand up and down the strand.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This feta and sundried tomato turkey meatloaf was delicious


----------



## icsonia22

My crochet Senegalese twist were in my head for all of 3 days before they had to come out. My scalp was screaming from the tension! Back to Felicia braids I go. Maybe I'll wig it up


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Cxshortie


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I hate apartment hunting. Hate it, hate it, hate it. It’s so tricky in my city. It’s either a great neighborhood or really cheap. In other news, it took me two days to twist my hair. My arms got tired lol. Once my hair gets longer I won’t have to do so many twists


----------



## GettingKinky

I have a formal event coming up and I don’t know what to do with my hair. I don’t want to straighten it. Maybe a curly updo?


----------



## icsonia22

Am I the one only person who thought having a looser hair texture and a faster growth rate went hand in hand? Boy was I wrong. My own hair has corrected the error of my thinking. The nape area is 3c and it only grows 1/4 inch a month. The cery top of my hair is 4a and that hair grows almost 1/2 inch a month. The rest of my hair is 4b and grows about the same as the 4a hair. I'm really starting to regret that undercut now. Eight months later and only 2 inches of hair in the back smh


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

icsonia22 said:


> Am I the one only person who thought having a looser hair texture and a faster growth rate went hand in hand? Boy was I wrong. My own hair has corrected the error of my thinking. The nape area is 3c and it only grows 1/4 inch a month. The cery top of my hair is 4a and that hair grows almost 1/2 inch a month. The rest of my hair is 4b and grows about the same as the 4a hair. I'm really starting to regret that undercut now. Eight months later and only 2 inches of hair in the back smh


Same. My hair is on the kinkier side and surprisingly, I think I get about 1/2 a month.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I had a dream I was trying to bleach my hair, then dye it on top of it, and it was BURNING. Plus I couldn’t find my neutralizing Shampoo.

What the freak subconscious?


----------



## cocosweet

I’ve enjoyed washing and going but I kind of want to get my hair braided up for awhile. It’s going to have to wait because I don’t have time for all of that right now. Boo.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@C4B @MountainCurly @shebababy ​


----------



## C4B

shawnyblazes said:


> @C4B @MountainCurly @shebababy ​




Thank you!!!


----------



## blazingbeauty

Do people still add honey and bananas to their DCs? Ive been thinking about trying it. I need to use up these deep conditioners I bought.


----------



## blazingbeauty

Yeah, I’m going to get me some gerber banana purée and use up this raw honey I have taking up space in my fridge.  Next wash day is going to be an experience.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

blazingbeauty said:


> Do people still add honey and bananas to their DCs? Ive been thinking about trying it. I need to use up these deep conditioners I bought.


I did this this week as a pre poo and my hair came out BOMB!!!!! I used a banana and avocado with honey and my herb infused oil.... All I can say is YUMMM!!!! I mixed with some pure aloe vera gel and then strained with a handheld strainer. I was afraid to dc with it because it's perishable. So wanted to shampoo it out.

It;s actually really easy to use a reg old banana if u want.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Chicoro @daydreem2876 @kslay


----------



## Chicoro

shawnyblazes said:


> @Chicoro @daydreem2876 @kslay



Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## blazingbeauty

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I did this this week as a pre poo and my hair came out BOMB!!!!! I used a banana and avocado with honey and my herb infused oil.... All I can say is YUMMM!!!! I mixed with some pure aloe vera gel and then strained with a handheld strainer. I was afraid to dc with it because it's perishable. So wanted to shampoo it out.
> 
> It;s actually really easy to use a reg old banana if u want.


   
This is great! That prepoo sounds amazing. I bought 3 conditioners a few weeks ago, that just aren’t doing what their supposed to do.  This gives me hope haha. You bring up a good point about it being perishable, so I’ll need to rinse well and avoid my scalp


----------



## Lita

blazingbeauty said:


> Do people still add honey and bananas to their DCs? Ive been thinking about trying it. I need to use up these deep conditioners I bought.



@blazingbeauty Yes,I do..Especially honey,it’s been truly amazing for me and the change is noticeable immediately..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ckisland

My mom asked me if "I was going to wear my hair like that?" I was confused, "Wear what? A fro?" She said yes!!! She said that my fro was doing a lot


----------



## water_n_oil

I need to win one of these amazon or target gc giveaways so I can go ham on hair products.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Gosh its been a while since I last posted, I've been keeping my hair in braids and watching Celebrity Big Brother *yawn* Tamar & Kandi are my girls...

I did a puff


----------



## icsonia22

Where has the felicia leatherwood brush been all my natural hair life?!? I thought it would be grossly over hyped but I was wrong. It definitely lives up to the hype! It and the tgin honey miracle moisture mask are a match made in detangling heaven. The brush moved through my hair so easily and never snagged. detangling has never been so easy


----------



## water_n_oil

icsonia22 said:


> Where has the felicia leatherwood brush been all my natural hair life?!? I thought it would be grossly over hyped but I was wrong. It definitely lives up to the hype! It and the tgin honey miracle moisture mask are a match made in detangling heaven. The brush moved through my hair so easily and never snagged. detangling has never been so easy


I thought it was all hype too until I got one lol. I can detangle in 4 sections with ease.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on my Bekura, Hydracurl and Honey's handmade.  

USPS takes so long.  

I doubt I see APB before March .


----------



## MA2010

FriscoGirl said:


> Thank you!!! Happy Birthday fellow Aquarian Goddess’s ♒️


Oh my goodness THANK YOU QUEEN!


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I feel like my hair is going through a growth spurt and I’m anxious to see where I’m at in December. I feel like my hair is going to finally flourish and I can’t wait to show out. Sticking to my staples. No longer trying new things and I found everything that works for me finally.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BlessedStarlette @natumer


----------



## imaginary

Not sure why my scalp is so itchy. and I'm not washing for another 2 weeks so I've gotta figure out something quick


----------



## nerdography

I got my hair relaxed and cut in November. Around the same time I found out that I was iron deficient anemic. 

So, since then I’ve been taking high dose iron pills. And my hair has been growing like a weed. I have two inches of new growth that is thick, moisturized, and soft. 

And it has me thinking of growing my natural hair out again.


----------



## GettingKinky

I haven’t straightened my hair in 15 months. I have no idea if my hair is getting longer/thicker/thinner. I don’t know how to judge the state of my hair when it’s curly all the time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@FemmeCreole


----------



## Lita

Hattache-2nd order shipped 
Hairnamics-2nd order shipped “back up”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## FemmeCreole

shawnyblazes said:


> @FemmeCreole


Thank you!!!!


----------



## ms.blue

Been going back and forth about buying the Melanin hair care line from Naptural85 for weeks now.  Then today, my manager is talking about how her hair turned out nice (which it did) and she let me touch her hair.  Her hair was so soft and her dry twist out was so defined.  She told a co-worker and I that she used the twist elongating cream and the oil.  She sold me and didn't even realized it...gotta get the products now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was watching a family show on Netflix last night and the daughter in the show said something to her mother that made me pause. The mother then realized how the daughter felt and left the room.  The daughters daughter came in the door, and the daughter said to her daughter,  If I ever made you feel that you weren't enough, I'm sorry.

The mother comes back in the room and said, she has always felt that she (her daughter) is beyond perfect and it goes without saying. The daughter then replies, it doesn't go without saying, you have to say it, mami.

I busted out sobbing in tears. Like real hard tears. I guess deep down inside it really has been bothering me.

The characters in the show are similar to my family. Immigrants. Raising kids . Old school church parents. etc.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@bellebebe


----------



## Lita

@shawnyblazes


----------



## Lita

Pakcosmetics-Was delivered today..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Daughter

shawnyblazes said:


> @Daughter @lindseyerinc


Thank you!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BSLH @DeRay @neika j @Poohbear


----------



## DeRay

shawnyblazes said:


> @BSLH @DeRay @neika j @Poohbear



Thank you!


----------



## rileypak




----------



## I Am So Blessed

I did a search & Detroy today. I moisturized with my beloved curl activator and Blue Magic grease. I then platted my hair (14 plats). My braids are BSL. Im 1 inch away from hip length. My ends curl up nicely. "Come on hair keep growing"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I was chatting with my Dad last night. I said "Im almost butt length!" I'm then said "Im partly growing really long hair for my future husband, cuz he loves long natural hair". My Dad was like "YEAH!! HE'S GONNA LOVE ALL THAT HAIR! ITS NICE, THICK AND IT'S YOURS." I then nodded my head slowing in agreeance like "you damn right." LOL!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@NessaNessa


----------



## CurliDiva

My latest revelation is that my hair thrives better in plaits versus cornrows. With plaits, I can easily get to the entire hair strands and more scalp surface.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

GettingKinky said:


> I haven’t straightened my hair in 15 months. I have no idea if my hair is getting longer/thicker/thinner. I don’t know how to judge the state of my hair when it’s curly all the time.



For length, you can do the pull test; it works just fine. Taking pictures every few months can help you see if your density is changing.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I Am So Blessed said:


> I did a search & Detroy today. I moisturized with my beloved curl activator and Blue Magic grease. I then platted my hair (14 plats). My braids are BSL. Im 1 inch away from hip length. My ends curl up nicely. "Come on hair keep growing"
> View attachment 442993



Goals!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I can’t wait to get my revair.  Super excited about a great way to stretch without losing a lot of  hair.


----------



## AlmostTamed

EAP heat flat irons are the truth. Me and my one inch tackled my niece's hair this weekend. She is relaxed, growing out a sorta stacked bob, very coarsely textured, but when I tell this child has 5k strands per cubic inch I'm not lying. I have never seen anyone with that much hair in my life lol.


----------



## Daina

AlmostTamed said:


> EAP heat flat irons are the truth. Me and my one inch tackled my niece's hair this weekend. She is relaxed, growing out a sorta stacked bob, very coarsely textured, but when I tell this child has 5k strands per cubic inch I'm not lying. I have never seen anyone with that much hair in my life lol.



I completely agree, best flat iron I've ever owned! I haven't touched my Chi ever since I got mine, I only keep it in the event that something happens to my EAP and I need to straighten before a new one can arrive. You're good though cause I don't share mine, everyone else gets the Chi!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@bamma @PatTodd


----------



## GettingKinky

I need to learn to do a French roll by Saturday. Why didn’t I practice this weekend???


----------



## Lita

I’m doing the curly proverbs 3 month hair,body and spirit challenge..Already brought air purifier/waist trainer/changed my diet/got satin pillow case/get spiritual devotions in my email daily..I will henna later on this week..The challenge starts on February 20,2019

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ClassyJSP

I think I need to get a corrective trim/cut, my hair is looking thin towards the ends. I love my length but more than anything I want my hair to be healthy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@pikkonoloidlee @Soul♥Flower @UmSumayyah 


 I missed birthdays yesterday,  Hope your day was great and amazing! Happy Belated birthday lovelies.


----------



## keranikki

This damage is from a lace front. I always had fine/low density edges, but this is the worst my hair has ever been. I don’t know how women use these and keep their edges.


----------



## MzSwift

Oh no @keranikki !! 
You have us to help support you babying your hair back to health. As a fellow fine-haired low density edged lady, I understand how devaststing this can be for us as it can be harder to conceal than it may be for those with more density.

How do you think that happened?  Sorry, I’m not very familiar with lace wigs.


----------



## keranikki

MzSwift said:


> Oh no @keranikki !!
> You have us to help support you babying your hair back to health. As a fellow fine-haired low density edged lady, I understand how devaststing this can be for us as it can be harder to conceal than it may be for those with more density.
> 
> How do you think that happened?  Sorry, I’m not very familiar with lace wigs.



Thank you!
It is from using adhesive to stick the lace to the front edge of your hairline. I had trouble removing the wig and the cap. I tried to use oil, but it wasn’t budging. When I sprayed some water on it, with the oil, it loosened up. Unfortunately, the damage was done.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@butterfli @TracyNicole


----------



## movingforward

I had this weave for a month and a half and Im so over it. 

I’ve been wearing fake hair 24/7 with no break.  I’m ready for wigs.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Kmonae @Nix08


----------



## Lita

The area that I having been paying extra attention to is getting thicker and growing in stronger...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ms.blue

My hair has gone downhill since applying the demi permanent color.  It has been three weeks since the color and only a couple of minutes ago, I realized my porosity is off.  I ordered roux porosity treatment conditioner.  Hopefully this would work in restoring the pH in my hair.


----------



## Fine 4s

I.Cant.Wait.Myself. 
I definitely need it for my salon trip in May with a new stylist (yes, I'm jumping back in the stylist trims) I need to restore this hair back to its glory days.


----------



## Fine 4s

CurliDiva said:


> My latest revelation is that my hair thrives better in plaits versus cornrows. With plaits, I can easily get to the entire hair strands and more scalp surface.



I just said that this evening! I wore plaits instead of twists during the week and it keeps my hair less tangles for sure. I'm not sure on the moisture just yet. It makes me look like I have less hair and the ends are yuky (trim in May) but I think I do like them better although I prefer twist outs.


----------



## Fine 4s

I Am So Blessed said:


> I was chatting with my Dad last night. I said "Im almost butt length!" I'm then said "Im partly growing really long hair for my future husband, cuz he loves long natural hair". My Dad was like "YEAH!! HE'S GONNA LOVE ALL THAT HAIR! ITS NICE, THICK AND IT'S YOURS." I then nodded my head slowing in agreeance like "you damn right." LOL!



I love that daddy talk....


----------



## Fine 4s

ms.blue said:


> Been going back and forth about buying the Melanin hair care line from Naptural85 for weeks now.  Then today, my manager is talking about how her hair turned out nice (which it did) and she let me touch her hair.  Her hair was so soft and her dry twist out was so defined.  She told a co-worker and I that she used the twist elongating cream and the oil.  She sold me and didn't even realized it...gotta get the products now.



Guuuurl you and me both. Now I'm sitting here watching all these products that I collected and rushing through them so I can buy her cream and oil.
@ms.blue


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

ms.blue said:


> My hair has gone downhill since applying the demi permanent color.  It has been three weeks since the color and only a couple of minutes ago, I realized my porosity is off.  I ordered roux porosity treatment conditioner.  Hopefully this would work in restoring the pH in my hair.



I hope your hair recovers.  I suffered damage from a demi permanent dye about 2 years ago.  I had to cut 4 inches off.


----------



## nerdography

I used a clarifying shampoo yesterday to remove hard water buildup. And got some Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque.

I forgot how much my hair loved it, and how much my skin hated it. Before going to bed last night I looked in the mirror had two large nodules on my face 

I washed my face, wiped with hydrogen peroxide, and applied calamine lotion. Luckily, the redness went away and the swelling went down. I forgot how badly my skin reacted to this DC.


----------



## imaginary

Ok I think I'm going to be straightening my hair next weekend so I can do a proper trim. I won't have much time, so if I can figure out how to get it done Friday after work then that would be great.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@jeanghrey


----------



## GettingKinky

I really want a deva cut, but it doesn’t seems like the deva places around me specialize in black hair. I’m nervous about going to a white place...


----------



## Kmonae

shawnyblazes said:


> @Kmonae @Nix08


thank you


----------



## movingforward

This lace frontal is so itchy.  My wig is arriving today.  I can't wait to get it, wash it and try it on, so I can take this weave down.


----------



## jeanghrey

shawnyblazes said:


> @jeanghrey



Thank You!!!...smooches


----------



## GettingKinky

So I’m looking online for curly haircuts I like so I can show my stylist (once I find one). Why are so many of the pictures ads for extensions??


----------



## GettingKinky

I used the ponytail method to try and determine my hair density. It measured 4 inches in circumference, but I don’t feel like I have dense hair. It doesn’t look full when I wear it curly.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

GettingKinky said:


> I used the ponytail method to try and determine my hair density. It measured 4 inches in circumference, but I don’t feel like I have dense hair. It doesn’t look full when I wear it curly.


Do you need to do this method on straight or curly or blown out hair? I'd love to figure out mine


----------



## Britt

ms.blue said:


> My hair has gone downhill since applying the demi permanent color.  It has been three weeks since the color and only a couple of minutes ago, I realized my porosity is off.  I ordered roux porosity treatment conditioner.  Hopefully this would work in restoring the pH in my hair.


Oh no, what brand did you use? 
I just ordered a Paul Mitchell demi to color my hair with soon. It should be the same one a previous stylist used to use on me a while ago.


----------



## GettingKinky

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Do you need to do this method on straight or curly or blown out hair? I'd love to figure out mine



I did it while my hair was curly, but I pulled the ponytail as tight as I could.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

AWW HELL NAH!!


----------



## Fine 4s

imaginary said:


> Ok I think I'm going to be straightening my hair next weekend so I can do a proper trim. I won't have much time, so if I can figure out how to get it done Friday after work then that would be great.



OK just send pics when done! @imaginary


----------



## Fine 4s

Britt said:


> Oh no, what brand did you use?
> I just ordered a Paul Mitchell demi to color my hair with soon. It should be the same one a previous stylist used to use on me a while ago.



I've been meaning to put a demi to darken my hair since my natural color is wack but now you're scaring me! 
I was going to a hair school for a basic color....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@growbaby @nybeat26 @priceless2608 @THicknLong


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I spent almost two hours watching this black man on YouTube take care of his beard with pride. He deep conditioned and moisturized it. I took mental notes as if I was new to hair care. He was just so adamant about deep conditioning. This man is serious about his kinky textured beard. I hope when I get a husband he's into his beard growth like I am my hair. We can have coffee while discussing retention and oils and such.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I want to wear a Marley hair ponytail so bad, but I'm afraid that someone will reach out and touch it and say "this .... feels like brillo." 

Why can't they make soft kinky hair that's not human hair?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I Am So Blessed said:


> I want to wear a Marley hair ponytail so bad, but I'm afraid that someone will reach out and touch it and say "this .... feels like brillo."
> 
> Why can't they make soft kinky hair that's not human hair?



This is what I currently have in my hair and usually use for crochet hair.  You can hot roller it or braid it and dip. It softens the hair even more.  Later on I'll post a picture.   This is a black owned online beauty supply https://shoppurebeautysupply.com/collections/iamnubian/products/nubian-ocean-wave

Also, marley hair softens when its dipped in hot water after you add a leave in to it.  I sometimes use marley hair for my crochet braids as well

@I Am So Blessed


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shawnyblazes said:


> This is what I currently have in my hair and usually use for crochet hair.  You can hot roller it or braid it and dip. It softens the hair even more.  Later on I'll post a picture.   This is a black owned online beauty supply https://shoppurebeautysupply.com/collections/iamnubian/products/nubian-ocean-wave
> 
> Also, marley hair softens when its dipped in hot water after you add a leave in to it.  I sometimes use marley hair for my crochet braids as well
> 
> @I Am So Blessed


Thank you so much for the tips! I have a bunch of the Cuban twist hair already in the closet. It's matches my hair to the letter, but it doesn't match with my hair's softness. I will try a leave in like you said.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@reggierisk @sissimpson


----------



## ms.blue

Britt said:


> Oh no, what brand did you use?
> I just ordered a Paul Mitchell demi to color my hair with soon. It should be the same one a previous stylist used to use on me a while ago.


It was the One and Only from Sally's.  The worst part is the color has already started fading.


----------



## sissimpson

shawnyblazes said:


> @reggierisk @sissimpson


Thank you!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I can't fit any of my nice clothes. I've been  limited to whatever fits. My boobs are huge and I don't like it. Spring time is around the corner and I'm a messy fat-ass. I have beautiful blouses that I use to wear to work. And now......I don't.

On another note......I fried up some OUTSTANDING flounder, baked macaroni & cheese, corn bread and Coleslaw y'all! I danced and hummed and tune while eating. Damm these hands that know how to season food!! Dam it!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm all excited to take my hair down thinking that , that patch of hair I cut off in October is going to magically be the same length as the rest of my hair. 

I cut off 10 inches of hair taking down my crochet braids......... its only been 4 months... 
That's why Im going straight into some kinky braids as soon as I dye  my hair.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

ms.blue said:


> It was the One and Only from Sally's.  The worst part is the color has already started fading.




The Wella Color Charm from Sally's damaged my hair.


----------



## Britt

ms.blue said:


> It was the One and Only from Sally's.  The worst part is the color has already started fading.


Awwwwwww! that sucks. I'd be tight and for it to be fading so fast.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Aquamarine @Mom23 @Sosoothing @SpyCats


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I just did a length check and I'm finished with my back LOL....which means I can no longer use my back as a measuring guide because the hair passed it. So from now on it will be measured by my hips and butt going into the rest of 2019. Yay!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wonder what happened to AveYou online store?


Im also wondering how Karens Body Beautiful is doing?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@manethang @ms.blue @MizzBFly


----------



## ms.blue

shawnyblazes said:


> @manethang @ms.blue @MizzBFly
> Thank you @shawnyblazes


----------



## shasha8685

Can't wait to try this wig out....once I take these braids out


----------



## ckisland

I need someone to call Hair Protective Services on me!!!! My poor hair has spent this whole week being dry!!!! I'm deep conditioning tomorrow!! Ugh! Can't be out here all crispy in the streets!


----------



## Lita

I think finger detangling once a week is doing my hair well..Yep!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@bluevalentine @KansasCityGal @tatiana001191


----------



## blazingbeauty

I was twisting up my hair the other day, and my twists were shrinking up. My friend goes “your hair isn’t as long as I thought.” I can’t believe I do this, but I retwist a section. It kept her quiet and all, but I wish I didn’t feel the need to do that. I know she’s not a hater  y any stretch, but I really felt some kind of way about that comment.


----------



## Lissa0821

I put mini twists in my hair for the first time this weekend and I love how it looks. I used Blueberry Bliss twist and shout cream but I really didn't like the smell of. So now I am off to searching new twisting creams for future use.  This is going to be my go to style for a while


----------



## GettingKinky

I used to get my hair flat ironed stick straight every 8 weeks.  Then  I got heat damage and I stopped. But now that I haven’t straightened my hair for 15 months I’m realizing that all my hair is heat damaged to some extent. I just didn’t realize it until a few parts went completely straight. My hair that has never seen heat is curlier and blacker than the rest of my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@HIS1LOVE @nichelle02 @qchelle @TXMama


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Cheleigh @tamely @TrulyBlessed


----------



## janaq2003

Man.. I straight up dread wash days..uggh


----------



## tatiana001191

shawnyblazes said:


> @bluevalentine @KansasCityGal @tatiana001191


Thank you


----------



## firecracker

I went through all my products and found a mother load of stuff I now cannot use.  My friend is going to be happy when she get this stuff.  I on the other hand will have empty pockets and nappy twist.  lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Watching videos of women getting their hair done at the salon gives me chills for many reasons. If someone said to me that they'd give me 10,000 in cash right now to sit in a stylist' s chair I'd say "No".


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve been doing a transition of some sort for 7 years now. First I spent 2.5 years going from relaxed to texlaxed. Then 3 years going from texlaxed to natural. And now I have to transition out of heat damage. If only I had given up relaxers and heat way back in 2012 I’d probably be TBL now. 

I guess all this transitioning has eased me into accepting my texture.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I feel like i just discovered something everyone else knows

My hair gets a much better stretch in two braids and allowed to completely dry than is I do a individual braid out right after a wash. I think it is because my hair takes so long to dry.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm not going to trim my hair for a whole year. My last trim was September 20th. Almost 6 months ago. My ends look really good thanks to grease and protective styling. I know I can go another six months.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Ive been using Doo gro oil and my hair smells good. If I was still using wild growth oil my hair would STANK a lot by now.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_On June 5th, 2019 I will be 4 years post relaxer and I will have full HL hair. Time flys. I remember having having a fresh relaxer on June 5, 2015. I was at a party drinking and all I could think about was "my natural hair journey starts tonight."_


----------



## water_n_oil

Kinda want to dry detangled (w/oil). Kinda don't .

EDIT: Yeah, that went from a 'maybe' to 'heck no' real quick.


----------



## GettingKinky

I measured my hair in a few places and it’s 16-18 inches long. WL is 22 inches on me so I have 10-14 months to go. Of course it all shrinks up to chin length so it doesn’t matter.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

I Am So Blessed said:


> _On June 5th, 2019 I will be 4 years post relaxer and I will have full HL hair. Time flys. I remember having having a fresh relaxer on June 5, 2015. I was at a party drinking and all I could think about was "my natural hair journey starts tonight."_



What made you decide to go natural? Was it something that happened at the party? Or had you been thinking about it for a while?


----------



## GettingKinky

CURLS lavish moisturizer and the creme brule hair cream smell soooooo good. I might use them even if they don’t work.


----------



## ckisland

I trimmed last night and I'm a tiny bit below SL. I don't mind how it looks at all. I evened both sides out and I got a cute bobish look going. My hair feels better, but if I were trying to get rid of ALL of the split ends and ssks, I would be neck length. 

I've gone from past APL to SL in months because of needing to trim bad ends. I'm not too disappointed, but it's a little disappointing. What I've doing has caused nothing but setbacks even with everything seeming fine on the surface. Yes, you can damage your hair without relaxers, heat, color or braids.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Pygmy_puff said:


> What made you decide to go natural? Was it something that happened at the party? Or had you been thinking about it for a while?


I was thinking about it all that day hours before the party. And while I was parting my hair to apply the relaxer I said "this is it." I did a bantu knit out for the party and it looked really nice. But I knew in my heart that I could not see myself with relaxed hair 10 years from now (back then). I actually was confused as to WHY I was relaxed in the first place and "why do I continue this torture" LOL. At the time I had hair passed MBL but all that straight hair still didn't feel like MY hair even though I grew it. It just wasn't authentic to me anymore.

My relaxed hair looked nice don't get me wrong, but was it a process to be continued for the next twenty/ thirty years? Hell no. Just to think that I would have "retouched" my hair about 20 times by now if I was still maintaing the relaxed hair till this day. If I want straight hair I'll get a wig, but straight hair doesn't compliment my face.

Eta: Not bashing women that relax in any way AT ALL. Just talking about MY hair. SOME women get along way better with relaxed hair and it works for them while looking fabulous.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

GettingKinky said:


> I measured my hair in a few places and it’s 16-18 inches long. WL is 22 inches on me so I have 10-14 months to go. Of course it all shrinks up to chin length so it doesn’t matter.


Wow! Yay!! Grow Sista grow. Volume over length, that's what I like to remind myself of.


----------



## HIS1LOVE

shawnyblazes said:


> @HIS1LOVE @nichelle02 @qchelle @TXMama


Thank you sooo much!


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Trying to upload a photo on this site is absolutely ridiculous...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Jade Feria @shandaMichelle @silenttullip


----------



## oneastrocurlie

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Trying to upload a photo on this site is absolutely ridiculous...



Try using a resizing app.


----------



## water_n_oil

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Trying to upload a photo on this site is absolutely ridiculous...


What issues are you running into?

SN: Yay, Mimikyu.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

water_n_oil said:


> What issues are you running into?
> 
> SN: Yay, Mimikyu.



I figured it out! I think my images were way too big so I got a resizing app, and resizing to 720x720 works.

Also I love Mimikyu.


----------



## melahnee

I suck so much at hair. I'm so frustrated with it, all I do at this point is either bun it up or leave it out and bun it up later in the day. I've never relaxed my hair, but I fantasize about it nowadays.


----------



## GettingKinky

@melahnee your hair looks really pretty. 

I’m in the same boat as you. I always wear my hair in a bun or ponytail. Today I’m wearing it out and I’m getting more self conscious by the minute because it keeps growing. I have a ponytail holder in reserve.


----------



## syrk

Took down an expensive sew-in at midnight last night, 2 days after getting it done.  It didn't feel tight while she was braiding, but the thread was pulled a bit tight in some spots.  It wasn't until a day or so later that the tension in certain spots was bothering me.  Got paranoid about my hair being pulled out and took it down. Scalp is still a bit sore in some areas.

I retained so much length years ago with sew in's and thought I'd try again, but guess I should give it up for good.

Still trying to figure out what to do with my hair.  Hesitant to wear it out in it's natural texture because my ends just end up a mess and I have to constantly trim.  Thinking about blowdrying and lightly flat ironing on a low heat weekly. Wish I could push it to every 2 weeks, but everytime I've experimented with that my scalp doesn't like it. I need to wash weekly.


----------



## imaginary

Hair is still mostly straight. even with the sporadic rain and general humidity. I havent been working out as much so no doubt that's the main reason why.


----------



## ClassyJSP

All last week I was thinking about cutting my hair into a cute bob for the spring. Then on Sunday I washed, deep conditioned and blowdried and saw my little length lol. I ended up ordering a bob wig online.


----------



## melahnee

GettingKinky said:


> @melahnee your hair looks really pretty.
> 
> I’m in the same boat as you. I always wear my hair in a bun or ponytail. Today I’m wearing it out and I’m getting more self conscious by the minute because it keeps growing. I have a ponytail holder in reserve.



Thanks girl. I'm just so bored with it. I always have a ponytail holder with me too. I try to do new hairstyles, but idk, Im not great at braiding and my hair is fine, so I have to be really gentle with it. I wish I had a personal hair stylist. Some of you on here are so creative, I'm jealous.


----------



## GettingKinky

If I wear my hair out, it dries out before the end of the day. I don’t think there’s enough sealing in the world for my hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

syrk said:


> Took down an expensive sew-in at midnight last night, 2 days after getting it done.  It didn't feel tight while she was braiding, but the thread was pulled a bit tight in some spots.  It wasn't until a day or so later that the tension in certain spots was bothering me.  Got paranoid about my hair being pulled out and took it down. Scalp is still a bit sore in some areas.
> 
> I retained so much length years ago with sew in's and thought I'd try again, but guess I should give it up for good.
> 
> Still trying to figure out what to do with my hair.  Hesitant to wear it out in it's natural texture because my ends just end up a mess and I have to constantly trim.  Thinking about blowdrying and lightly flat ironing on a low heat weekly. Wish I could push it to every 2 weeks, but everytime I've experimented with that my scalp doesn't like it. I need to wash weekly.


Good for you for being wise to take it out no matter how much it cost. It may have cost you serious damage which is more than what the style is worth. Smart


----------



## I Am So Blessed

GettingKinky said:


> If I wear my hair out, it dries out before the end of the day. I don’t think there’s enough sealing in the world for my hair.


Same.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

melahnee said:


> I suck so much at hair. I'm so frustrated with it, all I do at this point is either bun it up or leave it out and bun it up later in the day. I've never relaxed my hair, but I fantasize about it nowadays.


I wouldn't relax it. Just my . Its beautiful.


----------



## ckisland

Went to Marshall's today and came back with the Carol's Daughter Green Supreme line and Okay Hair Sorbet.

Has anyone tried the Hair Sorbet? The jar is big and it doesn't have butters!! I'm so excited to try everything tomorrow


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@kelsey72


----------



## I Am So Blessed

O o o!.....Oh my goodness gracious! When I haven't detangled in two weeks I feel like I have a helmet on. I can't even fit my hat when I haven t detangled. I need to decompact this hair so I can do a nice French roll updo. I been wearing my hat for the past two weeks.
I'm really looking toward detangling on Friday night. Then I will take another length check photo since my last length pic was in December (which is my avatar photo).


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I lost 4 pounds . Umm....yay.


----------



## firecracker

I'm hoping I can sleep with all these clips in my head tonight.  It didn't take me long to twist my new growth.  I hope it turns out nicely.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My hair routine can't be more then 4 steps (cleanse, condition, leave in, style) and 1.5 hours (if I don't go into lazy mode and let my DC sit for more than 30 mins). Any more than that and doing my hair moves into chore territory.


----------



## water_n_oil

oneastrocurlie said:


> My hair routine can't be more then 4 steps (cleanse, condition, leave in, style) and 1.5 hours (if I don't go into lazy mode and let my DC sit for more than 30 mins). Any more than that and doing my hair moves into chore territory.


Amen to all of that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Shelf life of 3-6 months...



Not too sure about that one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Brit031586 @metro_qt @mochalocks


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

I tried a product from a small vendor that I love.  The bottles on their website have nice  professional labels with the ingredients, directions and company information listed on them.  The product I received in the mail had a self printed Avery sticker label with just the company and product name on it. That left a bad impression on me and now I don’t want to reorder. I try to support small Black owned business whenever I can but I think I might pass on this one. Am I being petty?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I tried a product from a small vendor that I love.  The bottles on their website have nice  professional labels with the ingredients, directions and company information listed on them.  The product I received in the mail had a self printed Avery sticker label with just the company and product name on it. That left a bad impression on me and now I don’t want to reorder. I try to support small Black owned business whenever I can but I think I might pass on this one. Am I being petty?



Give them the feedback and see how its received @MilkChocolateOne


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

shawnyblazes said:


> Give them the feedback and see how its received @MilkChocolateOne



I will reach out to them. I feel like they should know better at this point. They’ve been in business since 2016/2017. This isn’t a new industry. There is too much competition for this kind of mishap.


----------



## MzSwift

syrk said:


> Took down an expensive sew-in at midnight last night, 2 days after getting it done.  It didn't feel tight while she was braiding, but the thread was pulled a bit tight in some spots.  It wasn't until a day or so later that the tension in certain spots was bothering me.  Got paranoid about my hair being pulled out and took it down. Scalp is still a bit sore in some areas.
> 
> I retained so much length years ago with sew in's and thought I'd try again, but guess I should give it up for good.
> 
> Still trying to figure out what to do with my hair.  Hesitant to wear it out in it's natural texture because my ends just end up a mess and I have to constantly trim.  Thinking about blowdrying and lightly flat ironing on a low heat weekly. Wish I could push it to every 2 weeks, but everytime I've experimented with that my scalp doesn't like it. I need to wash weekly.



Good for you!  You may have prevented yourself having a major setback.  Can you do your own weaves?  That way you can control how tight your braids are and the thread.  

If you can't cornrow, maybe you can try "Lazy Girl" crochet techniques.  There are a ton on YT.  I've done this lady's technique a few times.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I will reach out to them. I feel like they should know better at this point. They’ve been in business since 2016/2017. This isn’t a new industry. There is too much competition for this kind of mishap.



I too would let them know but probably still not reorder.


----------



## rileypak

If anyone finds some of the original Wetline Extreme Gel, please PM me


----------



## mochalocks

shawnyblazes said:


> @Brit031586 @metro_qt @mochalocks




Thank you!


----------



## syrk

MzSwift said:


> Good for you!  You may have prevented yourself having a major setback.  Can you do your own weaves?  That way you can control how tight your braids are and the thread.
> 
> If you can't cornrow, maybe you can try "Lazy Girl" crochet techniques.  There are a ton on YT.  I've done this lady's technique a few times.



Thank you, that crochet technique is interesting.  I used to do my own sew ins all the time, I just hate the process . It was always so difficult to get the right angles to braid my own hair in a circle, I'd be so frustrated every time.  

Figured I would just pay someone do it and thought they would do a better job than I could do on my own. You have me wanting to go back to that though.  Another reminder that if you want something done right you have to do it yourself.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I Am So Blessed said:


> I lost 4 pounds . Umm....yay.



Replying to my own post to say that I lost 2 more. 

I'm closer to my shirt term goal of fitting a smaller bra. I need to lose before JCPenney closes in my area (where the good bras are).


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Ok on Monday I will walk to work (two miles), the weather is nice so I better get these buns moving on down the yellow brick road.....
So I can see that rainbow haha. Somebody gave me an apple pie at work and I was about to lose control and eat it all. I walked down the isle (switching hips) and gave it to the receptionist.


----------



## ckisland

Verdict is 
Carol's Daughter condish is trash and the leave-in spray may have made my hair drier when using it. The low poo is nice, but I don't usually have a shampoo problem.
I don't know how I feel about the Okay Hair Sorbet. The ingredients are great. I want to love it, but it flaked when I used it over the leave-in spray  . I used it for my twist n'curl and the results are good. It's not as moisturized as I would hope, but I did use the low poo twice and the second time was without using a conditioner.

Does anyone shampoo/low poo (whatever) and skip the conditioner step to go straight to the leave-in? 
I only ask because of my low porosity hair being so prone to product build up and really bad flaking. I'm thinking that my hair will better able to absorb whatever leave-in/styler I use because it's kinda prepped for it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ckisland said:


> Verdict is
> Carol's Daughter condish is trash and the leave-in spray may have made my hair drier when using it. The low poo is nice, but I don't usually have a shampoo problem.
> I don't know how I feel about the Okay Hair Sorbet. The ingredients are great. I want to love it, but it flaked when I used it over the leave-in spray  . I used it for my twist n'curl and the results are good. It's not as moisturized as I would hope, but I did use the low poo twice and the second time was without using a conditioner.
> 
> Does anyone shampoo/low poo (whatever) and skip the conditioner step to go straight to the leave-in?
> I only ask because of my low porosity hair being so prone to product build up and really bad flaking. I'm thinking that my hair will better able to absorb whatever leave-in/styler I use because it's kinda prepped for it.


Girl......get you some Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol $2.99. Add some melted Shea butter and deep condition with it. Add a drop of protein if you like (which is what I do). Best Deep Condition if I ever heard of any. (Whatever that means).

Look...all I'm saying is that I went from two inches of hair to almost HL from doing that.

Me: But everybody's hair is not like yours Adora

Me: Oh yea *scratches ching* that's right.


----------



## ckisland

I Am So Blessed said:


> Girl......get you some Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol $2.99. Add some melted Shea butter and deep condition with it. Add a drop of protein if you like (which is what I do). Best Deep Condition if I ever heard of any. (Whatever that means).
> 
> Look...all I'm saying is that I went from two inches of hair to almost HL from doing that.
> 
> Me: But everybody's hair is not like yours Adora
> 
> Me: Oh yea *scratches ching* that's right.




Ma'am, I have tried to live that life!!!!!! I wanna live that life  My hair told me to get out of here with that mess .  But I managed to have a setback, so I don't know what I'm doing right now


----------



## water_n_oil

I Am So Blessed said:


> Girl......get you some Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol $2.99. Add some melted Shea butter and deep condition with it. Add a drop of protein if you like (which is what I do). Best Deep Condition if I ever heard of any. (Whatever that means).
> 
> Look...all I'm saying is that I went from two inches of hair to almost HL from doing that.
> 
> Me: But everybody's hair is not like yours Adora
> 
> Me: Oh yea *scratches ching* that's right.


That olive cholesterol was legit the only conditioner my mom used on my head when I was a kid. I was WL lol. Still love it even though I haven't used it in a while.


----------



## water_n_oil

ckisland said:


> Verdict is
> Carol's Daughter condish is trash and the leave-in spray may have made my hair drier when using it. The low poo is nice, but I don't usually have a shampoo problem.
> I don't know how I feel about the Okay Hair Sorbet. The ingredients are great. I want to love it, but it flaked when I used it over the leave-in spray  . I used it for my twist n'curl and the results are good. It's not as moisturized as I would hope, but I did use the low poo twice and the second time was without using a conditioner.
> 
> Does anyone shampoo/low poo (whatever) and skip the conditioner step to go straight to the leave-in?
> I only ask because of my low porosity hair being so prone to product build up and really bad flaking. I'm thinking that my hair will better able to absorb whatever leave-in/styler I use because it's kinda prepped for it.


I skip conditioner often as I have a love/hate relationship with it. Sometimes it's annoying to rinse and many of them will build up on my hair with one use smh. I try to use cleansers that aren't stripping if I'm going to skip a regular rinse out or deep conditioner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@NinaShamone @Virtuosa


----------



## Virtuosa

shawnyblazes said:


> @NinaShamone @Virtuosa



Thank you so much! You are so sweet!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

shawnyblazes said:


> @kelsey72


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I hope everyone is having a beatiful day!! I am. 

Time to detangle my hair (for real this time lol).

I got my spray bottle, my scissors (for any hang nails), my clips and my thumb tack. And most importantly I got my coffee .  What a gorgeous Sunday afternoon.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Look at this matted hair . I haven't detangled in over two weeks!!!! This is going to be fun.  I haven't even moisturized in over a week.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Yes! First section detangled.


----------



## nerdography

For the time being I’ll consider relaxer day a success. My hair still has some texture, my scalp didn’t burn, my hair hair didn’t fall out in clumps when I rinsed, and my hair didn’t break off when I detangled.


----------



## Napp

So I decided to Botox the majority of my hair and tanninoplasty my edges. Very happy with my results.


----------



## faithVA

ckisland said:


> Verdict is
> Carol's Daughter condish is trash and the leave-in spray may have made my hair drier when using it. The low poo is nice, but I don't usually have a shampoo problem.
> I don't know how I feel about the Okay Hair Sorbet. The ingredients are great. I want to love it, but it flaked when I used it over the leave-in spray  . I used it for my twist n'curl and the results are good. It's not as moisturized as I would hope, but I did use the low poo twice and the second time was wit
> 
> Does anyone shampoo/low poo (whatever) and skip the conditioner step to go straight to the leave-in?
> I only ask because of my low porosity hair being so prone to product build up and really bad flaking. I'm thinking that my hair will better able to absorb whatever leave-in/styler I use because it's kinda prepped for it.


@ckisland, I don't skip the conditioner step but I don't see why not. If your hair stays moisturized with just a leave-in, go for it.

But if you do decide to use a conditioner, try diluting it. You can also dilute your leave-in. You may have to play around with the ratios. But you can dilute it enough to give your hair some softness but not leave the build up. Right now I'm using Giovanni So Chic, 1 oz of conditioner to 7 oz of water. I leave that in though. I dilute it less when I rinse it out.


----------



## faithVA

I'm looking forward to going to TJ Maxx to find a new conditioner to try. I think I will stop by there this week.


----------



## faithVA

Either when I reach APL or at the end of the year, I'm done with length checks, length challenges, length anything. My hair has been 1 big job with very little pay and I'm tired of dealing with it.  I'm hosting a challenge now but at the end of the year I'm done. Just going to focus on trying to get my hair moisturized some how, some way this year.


----------



## water_n_oil

faithVA said:


> Either when I reach APL or at the end of the year, I'm done with length checks, length challenges, length anything. My hair has been 1 big job with very little pay and I'm tired of dealing with it.  I'm hosting a challenge now but at the end of the year I'm done. Just going to focus on trying to get my hair moisturized some how, some way this year.


I've found my hair to be way less tiresome when I don't focus on a specific length goal much. If you put your focus on moisture the length will follow.


----------



## faithVA

water_n_oil said:


> I've found my hair to be way less tiresome when I don't focus on a specific length goal much. If you put your focus on moisture the length will follow.


I will give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Either when I reach APL or at the end of the year, I'm done with length checks, length challenges, length anything. My hair has been 1 big job with very little pay and I'm tired of dealing with it.  I'm hosting a challenge now but at the end of the year I'm done. Just going to focus on trying to get my hair moisturized some how, some way this year.



I need to focus on moisture too. I want to wear my hair out and it just dries out way to quickly. 

Some days I even think about going back to relaxers, but I don’t want to admit defeat quite yet.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I need to focus on moisture too. I want to wear my hair out and it just dries out way to quickly.
> 
> Some days I even think about going back to relaxers, but I don’t want to admit defeat quite yet.


Yeah my hair dries out quickly as well. Even if I keep it up it dries out in 3 days and I haven't found a way to moisturize it that works. So now I'm rinsing my hair every other day to try to keep it from drying out. I need to just accept that is how it is going to be.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Yeah my hair dries out quickly as well. Even if I keep it up it dries out in 3 days and I haven't found a way to moisturize it that works. So now I'm rinsing my hair every other day to try to keep it from drying out. I need to just accept that is how it is going to be.



I may come to that conclusion too, but rinsing every 3 days doesn’t fit with my goal of wearing my hair out. I don’t have lots of time in the morning for styling.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I may come to that conclusion too, but rinsing every 3 days doesn’t fit with my goal of wearing my hair out. I don’t have lots of time in the morning for styling.


It doesn't fit with my goals either


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> It doesn't fit with my goals either



Is your hair high porosity? I’m pretty sure mine is and that’s why it dries out so fast.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ckisland said:


> Verdict is
> Carol's Daughter condish is trash and the leave-in spray may have made my hair drier when using it. The low poo is nice, but I don't usually have a shampoo problem.
> I don't know how I feel about the Okay Hair Sorbet. The ingredients are great. I want to love it, but it flaked when I used it over the leave-in spray  . I used it for my twist n'curl and the results are good. It's not as moisturized as I would hope, but I did use the low poo twice and the second time was without using a conditioner.
> 
> Does anyone shampoo/low poo (whatever) and skip the conditioner step to go straight to the leave-in?
> I only ask because of my low porosity hair being so prone to product build up and really bad flaking. I'm thinking that my hair will better able to absorb whatever leave-in/styler I use because it's kinda prepped for it.



You could find you a conditioner that doubles as a leave in. If I want a really short wash day. I use NYC curls as my conditioner and only rinse some of it out therefore leaving some in. Boom. There's my leave in. Lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> Yeah my hair dries out quickly as well. Even if I keep it up it dries out in 3 days and I haven't found a way to moisturize it that works. So now I'm rinsing my hair every other day to try to keep it from drying out. I need to just accept that is how it is going to be.



Are you using oil every day?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Is your hair high porosity? I’m pretty sure mine is and that’s why it dries out so fast.


No I'm low porosity. Similar results. I dont get enough water into my hair.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> Are you using oil every day?


No since I rinse every other day and not using a real shampoo I don't use oil. I used it when I tried LOC. My hair isn't a fan. I do seal my ends with castor oil when I twist it up.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

faithVA said:


> Either when I reach APL or at the end of the year, I'm done with length checks, length challenges, length anything. My hair has been 1 big job with very little pay and I'm tired of dealing with it.  I'm hosting a challenge now but at the end of the year I'm done. Just going to focus on trying to get my hair moisturized some how, some way this year.


Wow I had this same thought yesterday. I’m giving myself to the end of this year for growing (which will probably get me at hip length) and then I’m gonna maintain there for a while so I can get rid of some of this old dry hair. Hopefully with increased moisture I won’t feel like ill be cutting for a long time.


----------



## faithVA

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Wow I had this same thought yesterday. I’m giving myself to the end of this year for growing (which will probably get me at hip length) and then I’m gonna maintain there for a while so I can get rid of some of this old dry hair. Hopefully with increased moisture I won’t feel like ill be cutting for a long time.


I would like to have that problem.  Lol. My goal was bsl or wl but I'm not going to even bother.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

I regret that I took out my crochet hair on Saturday. I missed my natural hair, but now I realize the only reason I missed it is because I forgot what a pain it is to style it every day 

Not to mention it’s dry because I didn’t DC after taking it down smh. I need to do better!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I'm thinking about making my own dc's from now on. I have all the ingredients so why not. Who woulda thought I'd become a diyer? When I wash my hair this wk I'm going to dc with banana avocado aloe vera gel honey coconut milk yogurt powder and my herb infused oil. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Napp said:


> So I decided to Botox the majority of my hair and tanninoplasty my edges. Very happy with my results.



You Botoxed your hair?? How does that work? I am intrigued. 

Forgive me if this is something everyone knows about, I live under a rock lol


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

The protein treatment i did last wk seemed to have done the trick. My shedding is back to normal. 

I didn't have a banana (someone ate it) so just made a dc with avocado coconut milk powder aloe vera gel my herbal oil infusion and honey. My hair feels and looks great. Shiny and defined. My was and go came out bomb and dried in 3 hrs(thanks to my fan).


----------



## GettingKinky

I have always been too lazy to deep condition my hair. At most I would do a dry DC overnight before I washed my hair. 

I wonder if I should give DCing a try. But I just can’t see myself doing it on a regular basis. Adding 30-60 minutes to my wash day is not at all appealing. 

Maybe I could do it during my mid week wash when I wear a damp bun to work. I could DC alll day in my bun. 

What are some of your favorite DCs?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@bedar319 @Choclatcotton


----------



## ckisland

I had such a wash day 2 nights ago!! I figured out how to make those CD products work. I dry detangled with the condish, the washed with the poo. Guess who ended up with super soft hair!! I t-shirt dried my hair then added the tonic spray and a small amount Okay sorbet. I think that the sorbet left my hair a little dry. Then I used to foam wrap to do a braid n'curl with thicker perm rods! Came out excellent !!! I had so much definition and smoothness.

I may have found a way to skip the blow drying step when I flatiron.
I may be flatironing my hair this week to find out


----------



## Napp

Pygmy_puff said:


> You Botoxed your hair?? How does that work? I am intrigued.
> 
> Forgive me if this is something everyone knows about, I live under a rock lol




LOL it's not a popular thing at all. But I was looking for relaxer alternatives and found what I was looking for. I would say Hair Botox and Tanninoplasty are in the Brazilian Keratin Treatment family.

Hair Botox makes my hair looser and smoother but it reverts over time. 

Tanninoplasty makes the hair much straighter and lasts much longer.


----------



## Mitzi

Transitioning with temporary relaxing:  

My shipment comes today from overseas from 2 weeks ago but I wish I had just ordered the' botox' one.  It's truly what I was looking for but I got ansy and clicked 'order' too soon.  So, I got the 'selagem' and non-formaldehyde 'progressiva.'


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I have always been too lazy to deep condition my hair. At most I would do a dry DC overnight before I washed my hair.
> 
> I wonder if I should give DCing a try. But I just can’t see myself doing it on a regular basis. Adding 30-60 minutes to my wash day is not at all appealing.
> 
> Maybe I could do it during my mid week wash when I wear a damp bun to work. I could DC alll day in my bun.
> 
> What are some of your favorite DCs?



Mielles Organics babassu oil and mint and the rosemary one 
Eden bodyworks split end repair 
Soultanicals afrotastic (or something like that) 
Also like SSI Passionfruit one


----------



## Lita

@GettingKinky Hi! My go to Dc’s are-
The Mane Choice”Heavenly Halo” mask
The Mane Choice”Egyptian Antidote”mask
The Mane Choice-“Hair Growth Boosting” kit
Natures Ego-Fenugreek
SSI-Mask Dc’s
Curls and Potions”Chebe Hydration”mask
Curls and Potions”Deep Repair”mask
Soultincals-Green Dc mask
Bekura Beauty-“Leche De Babasu”mask
Curl Dynasty”Pumpkin Mint” mask

DIY-
Pumpkin/Aloe dc
Avocado/Coconut cream dc
Hibiscus/Marshmallow root dc
Goat Milk/Fenugreek dc

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@myfaithrising @xmzxtashax


----------



## Lissa0821

I think two weeks is my sweet spot with my mini twist.  They were soft and all I needed to do was moisturize every few days.  I took it out for a twistout for week three, and my hair got very dry after 3 days.  I am sticking with mini twists for the remainder of the spring and summer.


----------



## Choclatcotton

Thanks Shawnyblazes!


----------



## GettingKinky

Lissa0821 said:


> I think two weeks is my sweet spot with my mini twist.  They were soft and all I needed to do was moisturize every few days.  I took it out for a twistout for week three, and my hair got very dry after 3 days.  I am sticking with mini twists for the remainder of the spring and summer.



I’m starting to realize this. My hair doesn’t like being out. :-(


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Chromia @Mimi4Pen


----------



## Chromia

Thank you @shawnyblazes !  I'm ready for some of this cake that my mom got for me.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## shasha8685

GettingKinky said:


> I’m starting to realize this. My hair doesn’t like being out. :-(



Same here. My hair gets super dry and tangles like a son of a gun when it is. :/


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@koko22 @NJ11 @TajBabii711


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Duff @lonei


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

So happy that after my protein treatment my hair stopped shedding.


----------



## koko22

shawnyblazes said:


> @koko22 @NJ11 @TajBabii711



Thank you!!!!


----------



## charmtreese

I have been loving moroccanoil products!


----------



## GettingKinky

I see white women with dry, frizzy, curly hair all the time. Why am I so nervous about wearing my wash and go to work?  I keep reaching for my ponytail holder and thinking about putting my hair away.

I need to wear my mane with pride.


----------



## Lita

GettingKinky said:


> I see white women with dry, frizzy, curly hair all the time. Why am I so nervous about wearing my wash and go to work?  I keep reaching for my ponytail holder and thinking about putting my hair away.
> 
> I need to wear my mane with pride.



@GettingKinky Go ahead and show off those pretty curls with PRIDE..Show Them What Your Working With!!!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@chrissy @Cien @roed @Tibbar


----------



## GettingKinky

Does anyone use oil sheen spray?  If so do you have any recommendations?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m not certain, and I might need to try it a few more times, but I think my hair has to be bone dry before I can moisturize it after I wash it. Not soaking wet, or even damp. Bone dry.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BrandNew


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m not certain, and I might need to try it a few more times, but I think my hair has to be bone dry before I can moisturize it after I wash it. Not soaking wet, or even damp. Bone dry.


Just a small update. It was 6:44pm my time when I posted this, and it’s currently 8:44 pm my time. Hair still feels soft from moisturizing while bone dry. 

Ain’t this about a blip? About 10 years or so after the first time I went natural and ol’ Sybil still teaching me something new. That’s my girl lmao.

Okay a tiny backstory: I washed and DC-ed my hair, then towel dried til about 75% dry. I moisturized and hair felt like I didn’t put anything on it, even though I went section by section. I tried one last time (by this time Hair was fully dried) going section by section still using my fingers and adding products...and whaddya know. Hair still feels soft despite 40% humidity and dry arse radiation heat.

Huh, fancy that.


----------



## faithVA

It's the weirdest thing. The two shampoo bars I have tried have stripped the henna from my hair. I just hennaed my hair 3 weeks ago. I used the shampoo bar last week and now it looks like I never hennaed my hair. I tried a shampoo bar last year and it did the same thing.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m not certain, and I might need to try it a few more times, but I think my hair has to be bone dry before I can moisturize it after I wash it. Not soaking wet, or even damp. Bone dry.



That’s how my hair is too, both natural and relaxed.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> That’s how my hair is too, both natural and relaxed.


Yay, twins lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think my drunk self was on to something: I usually put my bonnet over my scarf, since my scarf doesn’t have the decency to stay on all night. However, since I couldn’t find my bonnet, I put the closed top weaving net on top of the scarf and it stayed all night.  Good job drunk me


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Ebonybunny


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried sleeping with a bonnet last night for the first time. It was great for my hair, but I was so hot. I need a thinner bonnet that has more air flow.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I tried sleeping with a bonnet last night for the first time. It was great for my hair, but I was so hot. I need a thinner bonnet that has more air flow.


Yeah I have the same issue  I need to cut some holes in the top


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Just a small update. It was 6:44pm my time when I posted this, and it’s currently 8:44 pm my time. Hair still feels soft from moisturizing while bone dry.
> 
> Ain’t this about a blip? About 10 years or so after the first time I went natural and ol’ Sybil still teaching me something new. That’s my girl lmao.
> 
> Okay a tiny backstory: I washed and DC-ed my hair, then towel dried til about 75% dry. I moisturized and hair felt like I didn’t put anything on it, even though I went section by section. I tried one last time (by this time Hair was fully dried) going section by section still using my fingers and adding products...and whaddya know. Hair still feels soft despite 40% humidity and dry arse radiation heat.
> 
> Huh, fancy that.


Isnt it awesome to fig out something new that benefits ur hair. Its like victory!!!! Trust me theres more to discover (there always is). Thats the fun part of the journey.


----------



## water_n_oil

Think I'm gonna revisit shampoo bars. I love my diy green tea one but shampoo bars are pretty convenient.


----------



## GettingKinky

I never knew if I had fine or medium strands. Today I found an easy test. Hold one strand of hair between 2 fingers. If you can’t feel the hair, your hair is fine. 

Now I know, I have fine hair. 

And from the ponytail circumference test I know I have medium density. 

I think I have high porosity hair, but I’m not sure. If I could nail that down, maybe I’d finally have my hair fully characterized. It’s only taken me 7 years lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm going back to picking my hair. Combs are OK, but my pick is way better.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Isnt it awesome to fig out something new that benefits ur hair. Its like victory!!!! Trust me theres more to discover (there always is). Thats the fun part of the journey.


It’s fabulous! Every time I go back natural, I learn something new


----------



## Napp

Aw man I feel so bad. I was venting in one of my Facebook groups about getting my foot in the door and went off on one of the stylist who I felt was insinuating that I didn't want to be humble and that's why I'm not where I want to be.

Y'all....




Y'all....

At first I didn't catch the comment. But when I did my first reaction was







I would have let it slide because otherwise it was sound advice. But she has said this several times before as well.  My eyes turn red when people assume I am a certain way when they don't even know me or what I've been through. So I tried to correct her thinking in the nicest way I know how.

Yet I feel so guilty. How could I say to a senior decorated stylist she needed to check herself? It sounds silly but I feel so disrespectful because of that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@andyjack @French Rouge @Highly Favored8


----------



## LavenderMint

Has anyone tried MCT oil in their hair? I’ve got high porosity and was looking up which oils to use for sinking in for a pre-poo so my hair won’t absorb too much water. Due to its composition, it should work well for sinking into the hair shaft.....  and it’s easily available locally. 
I’m giving it a shot.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@KEWLKAT103 @LoveCraze @Shyeyes196


----------



## ckisland

I'm on day 3 of my wash n'go, and I've gotten several compliments about it. My hair is big but tamed.
I love it   
I used EBW Hydration serum under a tiny bit of Eco. My hair is riding that fine line between having the perfect hold and being crispy. I love the definition the serum gives. It's kinda crazy. Next time I'm going to try layering CR Honey leave-in underneath the serum for more moisture.


----------



## GettingKinky

I remember waaaaay back in the late 80s (when my hair was barely SL and I used a curling iron every day), I read an article in Essence that said you should only use heat on you hair once per washing. I thought that was completely crazy. If I had followed that advice back then, I would have floor length hair now.


----------



## Highly Favored8

shawnyblazes said:


> @andyjack @French Rouge @Highly Favored8


Thank you


----------



## water_n_oil

Being a straight natural is starting to look appealing again.


----------



## ms.blue

I'm forcing myself to go on a hair products no buy.  It's getting pretty ridiculous how much I have and use the same stuff all the time.


----------



## faithVA

Since the MHM craze is over I can find bentonite clay in the stores again.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

faithVA said:


> Since the MHM craze is over I can find bentonite clay in the stores again.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was too tired I mean I celebrated too hard last night to band my hair so my twistout is looking all kind of crazy. Oh well, I’m in my recovery process


----------



## KEWLKAT103

shawnyblazes said:


> @KEWLKAT103 @LoveCraze @Shyeyes196


Thank You! <3


----------



## GettingKinky

One of my coworkers was raving about my wash and go today.  I just need to figure out how to get today’s result consistently.


----------



## faithVA

ItsMeLilLucky said:


>



It's funny but it is true. When I did find it a couple of years ago it was twice the price.  Even the bulk section containers were empty.


----------



## Lita

I’m back at my place in the city & it’s very cold here,so I had to switch back to my heavier hair  products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@guerrli @Lilac87 @MISSYMA @Neomorph 

@ree06


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Napp said:


> Aw man I feel so bad. I was venting in one of my Facebook groups about getting my foot in the door and went off on one of the stylist who I felt was insinuating that I didn't want to be humble and that's why I'm not where I want to be.
> 
> Y'all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all....
> 
> At first I didn't catch the comment. But when I did my first reaction was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have let it slide because otherwise it was sound advice. But she has said this several times before as well.  My eyes turn red when people assume I am a certain way when they don't even know me or what I've been through. So I tried to correct her thinking in the nicest way I know how.
> 
> Yet I feel so guilty. How could I say to a senior decorated stylist she needed to check herself? It sounds silly but I feel so disrespectful because of that.


Don't feel bad. You did not disrespect her she disrespected you. You were just standing up for yourself. (She may even be jealous of your work and trying to kick you down a peg). Just stay strong, be respectful. and use sound judgement when speaking with her if you don't wanna feel guilty about what you say. There's nothing u did wrong. Don't be so hard on urself.


----------



## ree06

shawnyblazes said:


> @guerrli @Lilac87 @MISSYMA @Neomorph
> 
> @ree06


Aww, thank you very much!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hi y'all here is my six month progress. (Jesus answers prayer). I'm so grateful for the growth that I've received.

Here is my hair on Sept 21st 2018.


(Below) And here is my tonight (Apr, 2 2019) after taking down twists. I put on the same tight clothes to get an accurate visual.
   

I lost 9lbs since September LOL pretty soon I'll fit these clothes again. (I litterally just put them on for this pic.)

I think I've reached HL. My hand is resting on my hip.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BrownSkinPoppin @Evolving78 @NaturalShe94 @Theresamonet


----------



## GettingKinky

Very impressive growth @IAmSoBlessed


----------



## I Am So Blessed

GettingKinky said:


> Very impressive growth @IAmSoBlessed


Thank you!! . I must have got a growth spurt. I'm really floored tbh.


----------



## GettingKinky

For the first time in the 4 years 10 months since I started my transition to natural, I’m enjoying my hair. Once I get the last few details of my wash and go down, I’ll be set.


----------



## icsonia22

I Am So Blessed said:


> Hi y'all here is my six month progress. (Jesus answers prayer). I'm so grateful for the growth that I've received.
> 
> Here is my hair on Sept 21st 2018.
> View attachment 445041
> 
> (Below) And here is my tonight (Apr, 2 2019) after taking down twists. I put on the same tight clothes to get an accurate visual.
> View attachment 445043 View attachment 445045 View attachment 445047 View attachment 445049
> 
> I lost 9lbs since September LOL pretty soon I'll fit these clothes again. (I litterally just put them on for this pic.)
> 
> I think I've reached HL. My hand is resting on my hip.



Your progress is amazing!!!


----------



## Evolving78

@shawnyblazes 
You always come through! Thank you sweetheart!


----------



## water_n_oil

I wonder what kind of fragrance oil is used in Blue Magic


----------



## I Am So Blessed

icsonia22 said:


> Your progress is amazing!!!


Thank you!! 

I'm really happy about it!!


----------



## Britt

My hair has changed since I had the baby. I transitioned during pregnancy and wore braids throughout. That left my twa incredibly dry and the cuticle was rough. Ok.. little one just turned 8 months and within that time I've been washing and deep conditioning weekly.  I realized that my post pregnant hair is indeed a tighter texture, more coarse, and drier. When I wash it it's more difficult to manage, I can't do my gel'd down slick backs or my hair in two side cornrows like before b/c my hair was softer and looser then.  I've gone to two stylists and they both commented that my hair is dry. I've never heard that, like ever lol yet smh.  I've been doing weekly twist outs and that's been serving me well.

I don't want to buy a bunch of more products. Just gonna deal with it for now I guess.


----------



## Lita

@I Am So Blessed Yes Yes sure nuff..Great growth & your hair is looking healthy too..Way to gooooooo..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Lita said:


> @I Am So Blessed Yes Yes sure nuff..Great growth & your hair is looking healthy too..Way to gooooooo..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Thank you!!
So excited to see what the next 6th month mark will look like.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hey yall I lost 10 pounds. 20 more to go.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Oh my goodness... In a few months (or less) I'll be at my goal weight while having super long hair at the SAME TIME!! (Lord willing).

Not that it really matters, but still .


----------



## Theresamonet

shawnyblazes said:


> @BrownSkinPoppin @Evolving78 @NaturalShe94 @Theresamonet



Aww. Thank you!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

22Century Has a leave-in now. She's expanding.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

That garlic paste was delightful but this heartburn.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

And here comes the random straight hairs  Get it together Sybil.


----------



## prettyinpurple

My twist out was super cute today. I used the Mielle twisting souffle and the Camille Rose coconut water style setter while twisting my hair last night. The CR gave hold to my twists and worked well with the souffle.


----------



## ckisland

I'm pretty sure that I'll do a twist n'curl for my date on Sunday . It's going to be weird wearing my hair up for first day hair, but everyone's told me that I look better with my hair up. A twist n'curl should give me a nice defined curly bang with a big curly high ponytail.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to wash and go when I take these kinky twists out. 

I don’t think it’s going to happen though but I want to.


----------



## GettingKinky

I heard I Am Not My Hair on the way to work today. It made me feel vain for caring so much about my hair for the last month.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

GettingKinky said:


> I heard I Am Not My Hair on the way to work today. It made me feel vain for caring so much about my hair for the last month.


I could never feel vain about taking care of my hair. Didn't God give it to you for glory? So..... take care of it. 

Sometimes songs do way too much projecting.

*When hair becomes an idol, that's a different story* Speaking about myself.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Yesterday, when I took my hair down I realized I'm on maybe 1-2'' from being BSL.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

That's it! *raises arms* I'm claiming tailbone length for July 2019!! I just swillowed my horse pill vitamins and I'm NOT TRIMMING. *folds arms*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If I make BSL I might legit cry this year.


----------



## water_n_oil

I should really figure out which brands I like best and stick to them.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Anyone tried the Melanin twisting cream? I bought some just to try and the texture is interesting. It feels kinda...juicy? I haven’t tried it by itself on my hair yet, but I did try it on a tiny section. Not bad at all.

And get you a 360 mister.
I’ve been wanting one for a minute and finally got one. Took me long enough 
I like how it makes my hair moist, without making it wet.

And I need to do a protein treatment. Tryna wait til Sunday. Then I need to trim my ends later on this month.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Oh shut up!! Is what I'm thinking right now.

I hate when somebody gives me something or tells me something in private, but then comes by my desk later on TO TALK ABOUT IT IN FRONT OF OTHER CO-WORKERS! Shut your mouth! If you gave me something, why do you have to repeat it openly so that others know about it?!  .

Fck off now!


----------



## ClassyJSP

I'm pretty sure I'm going to braid my hair up in two weeks. I only have one more wig left to wear and i'm already tired of dealing with my hair. I can only imagine what the warmer months are going to be like.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I don't care, this is my official TGIF anthem.  As soon as I get off work I'm dancing like this guy straight to the sub shop.


----------



## GettingKinky

The more I wear my curls out at work, the less I worry what others think of them and the more accepting I am of they way they are (shrunken, slightly frizzy and a bit dull). 

BUT, I still dream of long, glossy, shiny, bouncy curls. That would make me soooo happy.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

GettingKinky said:


> The more I wear my curls out at work, the less I worry what others think of them and the more accepting I am of they way they are (shrunken, slightly frizzy and a bit dull).
> 
> BUT, I still dream of long, glossy, shiny, bouncy curls. That would make me soooo happy.


I appreciate this post. I don't wear my hair out at work because I don't want all the white people "oooing and aaaaing" over it. That would just kill me to hear that all day.

But I guess the more I wear it out the less surprised they are with each day passing day And the more I won't care? Idk.


----------



## GettingKinky

I Am So Blessed said:


> I appreciate this post. I don't wear my hair out at work because I don't want all the white people "oooing and aaaaing" over it. That would just kill me to hear that all day.
> 
> But I guess the more I wear it out the less surprised they are with each day passing day And the more I won't care? Idk.




Exactly. I got a few double takes the first day. I got one person who gushed about my hair (a Mexican guy), and one other compliment (from a white woman). Overall the reaction was way more muted that I was anticipating.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

GettingKinky said:


> Exactly. I got a few double takes the first day. I got one person who gushed about my hair (a Mexican guy), and one other compliment (from a white woman). Overall the reaction was way more muted that I was anticipating.


See, the muted reactions (or lack thereof) would have me thinking "does my hair look bad?", yet at the SAME time I don't want the attention. It's double edged LOL.

Where I work doe!...there's going to be a stampede running to see this afro texture hair that is_ RIGHT IN FRONT OF THEM AND NOT JUST ON TV/MEDIA. _Oh they gonna wanna see it up close._ 

Ok maybe I'm over thinking this, I'm going to be strong and expose my hair at work just as you did! I wanna be strong like you. 
_
Please keep us updated on your experiance. Wait now I have a question: you're not apprehensive (paranoid) about hands reaching out to grab it? I'm am_ *shifts eyes*_


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> The more I wear my curls out at work, the less I worry what others think of them and the more accepting I am of they way they are (shrunken, slightly frizzy and a bit dull).
> 
> BUT, I still dream of long, glossy, shiny, bouncy curls. That would make me soooo happy.


I wore my shrunken twa in all its kinky glory and nobody oohs and ahhhs at my job. It’s a bunch of black people (with sprinkles of white and latino/a) that mostly wear weave. Wait I take that back, there’s one lady that did


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

What always makes me feel some type of way is  when I get skeptical looks about my hair texture or my boys hair texture. 

The first answer about watering the hair daily and a leave in most folks shake their head and eyes seem to glaze over.


----------



## prettyinpurple

prettyinpurple said:


> My twist out was super cute today. I used the Mielle twisting souffle and the Camille Rose coconut water style setter while twisting my hair last night. The CR gave hold to my twists and worked well with the souffle.


Forgot to mention that I used Aveda Humectant Pomade on my hair as I took the twists down.

I retwisted one night and did the multiple pineapple thing for a couple of nights. Hair stills feels nice and moisturized, looks full, and has definition.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Okay, no more shrunken fro for multiple days on end. Ugh, the breakage.

On the other hand, what THE fornication is in this Melanin Twisting cream?!? I’m testing it out on old hair that hasn’t been moisturized in a day or so  (and detangled for a bit longer), with literally just it and Xcel21 spray. No oils or anything else. Y’all I’m barely waving my hand over the surface (and I’m heavy handed AF)  just enough to rub my hand together and apply. My hurr is shiny as heck. I almost did a whole head of twists and this how much I used: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The dent was because I was being my normal heavy handed self. I quickly realized that I really just need that much.





I really just ran my fingers over the top. I really didn’t dig deep into it.

Edited to add: I REALLY need to test this on clean hair lol. Just the X21 and Melanin.


----------



## water_n_oil

Called myself "fixing" my flat twists which resulted in in having to take them down then I jumped back in the shower but made the mistake of using detangling tools (vs just my fingers). Now I'm just wearing a puff *facepalm*. My hair is soft though.


----------



## GettingKinky

I Am So Blessed said:


> See, the muted reactions (or lack thereof) would have me thinking "does my hair look bad?", yet at the SAME time I don't want the attention. It's double edged LOL.
> 
> Where I work doe!...there's going to be a stampede running to see this afro texture hair that is_ RIGHT IN FRONT OF THEM AND NOT JUST ON TV/MEDIA. _Oh they gonna wanna see it up close._
> 
> Ok maybe I'm over thinking this, I'm going to be strong and expose my hair at work just as you did! I wanna be strong like you.
> _
> Please keep us updated on your experiance. Wait now I have a question: you're not apprehensive (paranoid) about hands reaching out to grab it? I'm am_ *shifts eyes*_




I would be SHOCKED if anyone at work tried to touch my hair. I have had people touch my hair in social situations. I’m always so surprised that I never reprimand them.


----------



## icsonia22

I don't get it when people say that products don't matter. They matter 1000% for my hair. The difference between dry crispy hair and soft moisturized hair is all in what I use and when I apply it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Loveygram


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I just bought BREWER'S YEAST . I heard it was good for hair.
I also repurchased:
MSN powder
Women's multivitamin
Bamboo Extract 
I already have a boat load of Biotin in the cupboard.


----------



## imaginary

Staring at this pack of biotin I've had for over a year but haven't touched because my skin is finally beginning to act right.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I Am So Blessed said:


> Hi y'all here is my six month progress. (Jesus answers prayer). I'm so grateful for the growth that I've received.
> 
> Here is my hair on Sept 21st 2018.
> View attachment 445041
> 
> (Below) And here is my tonight (Apr, 2 2019) after taking down twists. I put on the same tight clothes to get an accurate visual.
> View attachment 445043 View attachment 445045 View attachment 445047 View attachment 445049
> 
> I lost 9lbs since September LOL pretty soon I'll fit these clothes again. (I litterally just put them on for this pic.)
> 
> I think I've reached HL. My hand is resting on my hip.


Congradulations. Your almost booty crack length. I hope my hair grows up to be like urs


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

imaginary said:


> Staring at this pack of biotin I've had for over a year but haven't touched because my skin is finally beginning to act right.


have u tried liquid biotin? It didn't mess with my skin like the pills do


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I Am So Blessed said:


> Oh my goodness... In a few months (or less) I'll be at my goal weight while having super long hair at the SAME TIME!! (Lord willing).
> 
> Not that it really matters, but still .


God is good!!!


----------



## water_n_oil

Getting much harder to find old school hair products unless you go to the Asian bss or something


----------



## imaginary

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> have u tried liquid biotin? It didn't mess with my skin like the pills do



Thanks I'll keep that in mind. Holding off buying things for a good while though.


----------



## icsonia22

I don't understand the point of someone getting a trim if they haven't identified what's causing the need for one to start with. I think we attribute too much credit to natural weathering when the culprit is really over manipulation, rough handling, lack of moisturize, ssks etc. Too often I see people trim their hair and end up right back at square one a few months later thinking their hair just isn't meant to grow long. I'm not anti trimming. I'm anti quick fix with no long term solution.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> God is good!!!


All the time!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Congradulations. Your almost booty crack length. I hope my hair grows up to be like urs


Just the thought of my hair reaching that length cracks me up. And I feel like I won a million dollars. Your hair WILL get there no doubt about it. You could say its inevitable (with faith). And thank you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Alma Petra @Mane Event


----------



## water_n_oil

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## GettingKinky

I bought a HUGE shower cap. It covers all my hair and now I don’t have to be careful while I’m showering. It’s awesome. Sometimes it’s just the little things.


----------



## Nightingale

I just started following wolfganglisborg on Instagram and I'm going to try to implement a few of his tips. He's mastered smoothing and waving his seemingly cottony 4a hair with hair tools and minimal products.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I put my hair in two strand twists because I was getting hella breakage from my shrunken fro. And I needed to hold off doing my hair until I can do a protein treatment and trim.


----------



## water_n_oil

Nightingale said:


> I just started following wolfganglisborg on Instagram and I'm going to try to implement a few of his tips. He's mastered smoothing and waving his seemingly cottony 4a hair with hair tools and minimal products.



I follow him as well. I can't use all the tools he does but I've learned how to get nice waves for a puff w/o gel at least.


----------



## Mane Event

shawnyblazes said:


> @Alma Petra @Mane Event


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Nightingale

water_n_oil said:


> I follow him as well. I can't use all the tools he does but I've learned how to get nice waves for a puff w/o gel at least.



I agree about using all those tools. I'm going to use just a couple and test out his oil wash idea.


----------



## GettingKinky

I stumbled across the curlyhair subreddit the other day. There’s a bunch of white women using shea moisture products and Cantu products. I wasn’t expecting that.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I stumbled across the curlyhair subreddit the other day. There’s a bunch of white women using shea moisture products and Cantu products. I wasn’t expecting that.



White women love shea moisture lol. I browse that sub here and there but it's mostly selfies and people asking for their hair type half the time.


----------



## GettingKinky

I kind of want to buy DevaCurl cleanser and conditioner, but I don’t want to turn into a product junkie. I’ve been buying too many hair products lately.


----------



## prettyinpurple

GettingKinky said:


> I stumbled across the curlyhair subreddit the other day. There’s a bunch of white women using shea moisture products and Cantu products. I wasn’t expecting that.


I did the same thing and had the same reaction lol.

I noticed that Target as a travel size of the cantu curl cream now lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> I stumbled across the curlyhair subreddit the other day. There’s a bunch of white women using shea moisture products and Cantu products. I wasn’t expecting that.



you must have never been on NaturallyCurly forum  before? Curltalk..

White women go hard in the paint. They also tend to use a lot of products we talk about.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> you must have never been on NaturallyCurly forum  before? Curltalk..
> 
> White women go hard in the paint. They also tend to use a lot of products we talk about.


They come in undercover


----------



## GettingKinky

shawnyblazes said:


> you must have never been on NaturallyCurly forum  before? Curltalk..
> 
> White women go hard in the paint. They also tend to use a lot of products we talk about.



I haven’t been on naturallycurly or curltalk. 

One WW on curlyhair called her hair cut to get rid of her dyed hair the big chop.  Just wow.  And others are using kinky curly products. My mind is blown.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> I haven’t been on naturallycurly or curltalk.
> 
> One WW on curlyhair called her hair cut to get rid of her dyed hair the big chop.  Just wow.  And others are using kinky curly products. My mind is blown.


 Curltalk used to be jumping.  Now it’s a dead zone but the threads are there and some people still post.  I learned a lot about my hair from Type 3’s over there.  Some of our products geared to type 4s are too heavy but a lot love to scrunch out the crunch from their gel with a butter or pomade.   KCCC is like a holy grail.  @GettingKinky


----------



## Nightingale

water_n_oil said:


> I follow him as well. I can't use all the tools he does but I've learned how to get nice waves for a puff w/o gel at least.



How long did it take for your waves to develop? One wash? Several?

I washed today and the detangling did not go smoothly, but its done. I dont have deep, smooth waves yet though. I'm wondering if being low porosity makes it take longer...


----------



## water_n_oil

Nightingale said:


> How long did it take for your waves to develop? One wash? Several?
> 
> I washed today and the detangling did not go smoothly, but its done. I dont have deep, smooth waves yet though. I'm wondering if being low porosity makes it take longer...



I don't think mine will ever look like his lol. Took a few washes to see more. Whenever I detangle with tools my hair puffs out even if I'm standing right under the water so idk. Might work better after clarifying? I haven't tried again yet. I use warm water, oil, and a boar bristle brush for waves when wearing a puff. I'm low po too so you might be on to something about it taking longer.


----------



## Lita

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> God is good!!!



Amen


----------



## GettingKinky

I bought a new shampoo and conditioner and I’m so excited to try them tomorrow. I have visions of happy hydrated hair.  I can totally see how PJism starts.


----------



## water_n_oil

All this time my hair simply needed a double shampoo to get some "ack right".  Funny because my mom literally never skipped the second shampoo when I was a kid. Further proof I need to just get back to the basics


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Goodness gracious, I just want a shampoo, D/C, and a good trim.  I don’t want a silk press. I don’t want a protective style. These women in Chicago want an arm, a leg, and a couple toes. Then I found one lady I was interested in, and it turns out she’s in fornicating Michigan. Why does she have a Chicago stylist hashtag. Forget it, I’ll do it myself


----------



## water_n_oil

Nightingale said:


> How long did it take for your waves to develop? One wash? Several?
> 
> I washed today and the detangling did not go smoothly, but its done. I dont have deep, smooth waves yet though. I'm wondering if being low porosity makes it take longer...


So I tried again tonight and now I'm thinking maybe I just didn't take my time the first time. Didn't get super waves but I can definitely see how this will work if I'm consistent like he is. I used my shampoo brush (Dollar Tree. It's like the Tangle Teezer) and two different Conair combs. I think later I want to replace the brush with the handled Tangle Teezer from Ulta.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ALL I want is to rock my washngo but my hair is nothing but tangles after awhile which hinders my retention.

If I could loosen it slightly so the strands dont wrap totally around each other and just refresh every 2-3 days , it might be golden.

Well, its a nice thought though.


----------



## imaginary

I'm excited to be putting up my hair again, but I'm missing it in advance


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Aha!! I know what I need to do now. Since my hair is so long I gonna have to do a light finger detangling every 2 to 3 days bottom line. That's the only way I can keep up with these ling coily strands. And I don't mind.

If I think of it like laundry, I'd rather wash one load every five days then wait two weeks and have to do 2 1/2 loads plus separate colors.  It only took me 10 minutes to sit here while watching TV to go through each chunky twists and pull out the shed hairs. I have seven chunky twists.  And I'll keep these same seven twists even when styling.

This just seems better than waiting for the weekend to sit down and prepare mentally for a full blown detangling session.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I think I want to do a dusting for the fun of it. Sometimes doing them can be satisfying.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Tomorrow after work I'm going to set my hair on perm rods for the fun of it. If it dries overnight and looks decent I'll do some sort of up style with curly bangs. I had this bottle of Bronner Brothers foam wrap stuff for the longest. And I have a all kinds of rollers, I have perm rods, tension rollers, the throwbacks with clamps, I threw away my flexi rods though. Anywho.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm laughing to myself because I just remembered that I have washable auburn hair color in a spray can. Wouldn't that be something to go from my kinky black hair to a perm rod set with auburn sprayed on it? The people at work would have a field day. .

I could do it since this weekend is wash day.


----------



## ckisland

Lunch date (aka first meeting) is Thursday. I have to sleep before work on Wednesday and then I get off at 11pm. I think that I'll try to do a quick wash n'go puff Thursday morning, and wear my hair back without the curly bangs.
Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@destinyseeker @Pigtails @SACRAMYAH


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Before it got REAL. see that one at the top? That's the one.


Oh my goodness it's clear that I don't know what I'm doing. A roller got stuck and tangled in my head so bad that I had to ask someone to take it out and it took them 10 minutes to get it out without ripping my hair. I almost had a set back. When I saw that roller SEVERELY tangled I did panic at first and said "Jesus you got this". Thank God I didn't have to cut the roller out. I can laugh now,  but initially I was like  . I thought I was going to have a set back post.

The person taking the roller out was panicking like "oh nooo, oh what did you do?!!" That did NOT help.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need to stop fiddling over what I don’t have and thank God for blessing me with what I do have.  

#realitycheck


----------



## Lita

Thank Father God that my hair is growing back.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

shawnyblazes said:


> I need to stop fiddling over what I don’t have and thank God for blessing me with what I do have.
> 
> #realitycheck



Love this.....and your signature quote too! 
"You are more than enough" 

Such a beautiful reminder!


----------



## blackeyes31626

I Am So Blessed said:


> Before it got REAL. see that one at the top? That's the one.
> 
> View attachment 445325
> Oh my goodness it's clear that I don't know what I'm doing. A roller got stuck and tangled in my head so bad that I had to ask someone to take it out and it took them 10 minutes to get it out without ripping my hair. I almost had a set back. When I saw that roller SEVERELY tangled I did panic at first and said "Jesus you got this". Thank God I didn't have to cut the roller out. I can laugh now,  but initially I was like  . I thought I was going to have a set back post.
> 
> The person taking the roller out was panicking like "oh nooo, oh what did you do?!!" That did NOT help.


I don't like those rollers for that reason so I am going  to stick with the perm rods.


----------



## GettingKinky

I can’t figure out my porosity

My hair wets quickly and dries fast —> high porosity

My hair absorbs product easily —> high porosity

My hair floats forever in water —> low porosity

When I run my finger up my strand it feels smooth —> low porosity 

I think I need to see my hair in a microscope to know for sure, but I don’t feel like going through the hassle of sending hair in for that service. Is it worth it?


----------



## Britt

shawnyblazes said:


> I need to stop fiddling over what I don’t have and thank God for blessing me with what I do have.
> 
> #realitycheck


Thank you !
Note to self.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I washed my hair for the first time in my kitchen sink and I had a love/hate feeling with it. I'm pretty sure I'm just going to go back to washing in the shower.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ClassyJSP said:


> I washed my hair for the first time in my kitchen sink and I had a love/hate feeling with it. I'm pretty sure I'm just going to go back to washing in the shower.


I love the kitchen sink. I hate having to stay in the shower doing my hair. Plus I can’t find a strainer for my bathtub


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wonder if anyone has ever rocked beads on an unseparated twist or braid out. I might try that


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t figure out my porosity
> 
> My hair wets quickly and dries fast —> high porosity
> 
> My hair absorbs product easily —> high porosity
> 
> My hair floats forever in water —> low porosity
> 
> When I run my finger up my strand it feels smooth —> low porosity
> 
> I think I need to see my hair in a microscope to know for sure, but I don’t feel like going through the hassle of sending hair in for that service. Is it worth it?


Maybe it’s medium porosity?


----------



## Virtuosa

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever rocked beads on an unseparated twist or braid out. I might try that



Check out westafricanbaby on Instagram. It’s so cute when she does it.


----------



## nerdography

This makes me want to grow out my hair again,  but I also like my hair shoulder length, it’s so easy to take care of it


----------



## imaginary

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t figure out my porosity
> 
> My hair wets quickly and dries fast —> high porosity
> 
> My hair absorbs product easily —> high porosity
> 
> My hair floats forever in water —> low porosity
> 
> When I run my finger up my strand it feels smooth —> low porosity
> 
> I think I need to see my hair in a microscope to know for sure, but I don’t feel like going through the hassle of sending hair in for that service. Is it worth it?



The water test is really unreliable and I think your cuticles can be smooth and still be high just on the basis that finer strands probably have thinner cuticles maybe? If it acts high porosity just treat it as such. Or maybe treat it high to normal porosity.


----------



## imaginary

This just seems super weird to me. Waveformers have been around for years, along with those cute little snail rollers that give a bantu type curl. Curlformers had so much time to come out with a variety of different shapes and types of rollers and are now attacking youtubers because they dropped the ball? 

Odd.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@daydreemr @ghanaian dime @Nic_Cali


----------



## Napp

I can't catch a break!


----------



## Lita

imaginary said:


> This just seems super weird to me. Waveformers have been around for years, along with those cute little snail rollers that give a bantu type curl. Curlformers had so much time to come out with a variety of different shapes and types of rollers and are now attacking youtubers because they dropped the ball?
> 
> Odd.



@imaginary Yes,this is indeed very strange,I watch this the other day and was trying to make since out of it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m obsessed with figuring out my curly hair. I’m even to the point of reading what ww with curly hair do.


----------



## water_n_oil

I need a blow dryer and better flat iron. Thinking of that Revlon brush for the former.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> I’m obsessed with figuring out my curly hair. I’m even to the point of reading what ww with curly hair do.




This was (and to some extent still is) me through out my hair journey. I like to explore other techniques and methods to see what might work for me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Eisani @lucy1957 @luvmesumhair


----------



## water_n_oil

Straightened my hair between last night and this morning and I think the yearn for straight hair long term has worn off. My last wng was pretty fire so I'll stick to that routine.


----------



## Napp

Still trying to figure out a way to get into the beauty business. I would try influencing but it's so saturated now. I don't want to give up....I worked so hard for my license


----------



## ms.blue

My hair has been frustrating since using the demi color on my hair in February.  My hair has turned from mostly low to normal to high porosity (except a section in crown which has be leading to high porosity for awhile).  I don't know how to deal with high porosity and using products in my stash has not been working.   I have even thought about just shaving my hair off and starting over.  Granted. I just need to practice some patience and with time, it will get back to normal.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Napp said:


> Still trying to figure out a way to get into the beauty business. I would try influencing but it's so saturated now. I don't want to give up....I worked so hard for my license



It’s enough room for everyone.  Get on social media and get to networking.


----------



## water_n_oil

I'm already ready to return to curls.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

water_n_oil said:


> I need a blow dryer and better flat iron. Thinking of that Revlon brush for the former.


I can say for certain that the Yellowbird I have works great when I use it, except I don’t think my natural hair liked to be blow dried.. I got mine from Sally’s years ago. I don’t know if they’ve changed anything since I bought mine.


----------



## discodumpling

Edges. I got em but dont care to showcase them as is the current trend. It's not in keeping with my lazy natural style! I did this trend in the late 70's early 80's...think I'll sit this round out.


----------



## imaginary

Not a huge fan of this protective style. It's not bad or even the least bit ugly, but it has been irritating me and it's just not my preference in terms of the size of the braids. This one is only staying in for one month on the dot.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think the reason the Melanin Twist Creme worked so well is because I used it on old hair. I tried it on freshly washed hair, with just the leave in, and I needed an oil. 

Also, I’m just realizing that my strands are fine. They feel different when they’re dry. And my ends REALLY need a trim. They’re breaking off badly  
Thursday can’t get here fast enough.


----------



## Lita

Looking forward to the warm weather,a growth spurt will be nice.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@-Kąditty- @doriannc @MonaRae @MzRhonda @toinette


----------



## MzRhonda

shawnyblazes said:


> @-Kąditty- @doriannc @MonaRae @MzRhonda @toinette


Thank you!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lita said:


> @imaginary Yes,this is indeed very strange,I watch this the other day and was trying to make since out of it..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I think it’s because someone is using her face to sell them. I had the screenshot but I don’t know what happened to it.


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think it’s because someone is using her face to sell them. I had the screenshot but I don’t know what happened to it.



This would make sense, but again the only path seems to aggressively target the persons actually doing the selling. *cough* and come out with the product you claimed to have copyrighted*cough*


----------



## doriannc

shawnyblazes said:


> @-Kąditty- @doriannc @MonaRae @MzRhonda @toinette


Thank you!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m so tired of my hair shrinking up to chin length. What’s the point? Sigh....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> I’m so tired of my hair shrinking up to chin length. What’s the point? Sigh....


That darn shrinkage *shakes fist*


----------



## water_n_oil

I think I need to go back to our puff routine. Easy, works me and the kids, continuously soft & moisturized hair, doesn't require 50-11 products, no gel needed, etc, etc, etc lol.


----------



## melahnee

I Am So Blessed said:


> I wouldn't relax it. Just my . Its beautiful.



Thanks girl. I'm still fantasizing about it. It's been five years since I found this website and I just still don't have that love for my hair like so many on here do. I just don't know  I think I might texturize it or something one day. I just wanna be happy with my hair.


----------



## melahnee

GettingKinky said:


> I’m so tired of my hair shrinking up to chin length. What’s the point? Sigh....


Same here.


----------



## Royalq

So I washed my hair with my new products/regimen. 
Redken extreme shampoo, joico moisture balm, redken anti snap, redken extreme length sealer, redken all soft Argan oil.
My hair is soooo soft! It’s feels like butter. Tomorrow I’ll blow dry and flat iron and see how it looks


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Realhairdontcare @snugglez41685 @Queen V


----------



## MzSwift

imaginary said:


> Not a huge fan of this protective style. It's not bad or even the least bit ugly, but it has been irritating me and it's just not my preference in terms of the size of the braids. This one is only staying in for one month on the dot.



Lol! This is exactly how I’m feeling right now. I’m only keeping mine in for 4 weeks. Even the countdown has been like: “It’s only been 3 days!!” Lol. SMH. 

One month PS is better than nothing...


----------



## ms.tatiana

Growing out a tapered cut was all fun and games when the sides weren't that long, now I find it hard to style. I've been the queen of clip ins and drawstring ponytails.


----------



## rileypak

I need Soultanicals to have an Easter sale. 
I need backups of the Rice Tonic since I spilled my only bottle


----------



## waff

water_n_oil said:


> I need a blow dryer and better flat iron. Thinking of that Revlon brush for the former.


I have that brush and it's great for the price. Lasted me a while too (considering how I abuse my tools).


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

rileypak said:


> I need Soultanicals to have an Easter sale.
> I need backups of the Rice Tonic since I spilled my only bottle


Nooooooo


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Somehow I’ve ended up wearing twistouts. I’m guessing I can wear an unseparated twist out for a week it won’t be matted to my head. I haven’t tested that theory yet but I do know I can wear it overnight and it won’t be too messed up in the morning if the scarf comes off.


----------



## water_n_oil

Think I may revisit hot oil treatments.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Got my ends trimmed. So far, so good.


----------



## ckisland

My hair has grown so much more than I realized!!!! Taking pics is so helpful to the journey!


----------



## Realhairdontcare

shawnyblazes said:


> @Realhairdontcare @snugglez41685 @Queen V




Thank you!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Got my ends trimmed. So far, so good.


My hair is all different lengths. Oh well, I’m not cutting to make it even. And I’m not going back to that stylist. Our personalities don’t mesh.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@-Angie- @tallygirl


----------



## shasha8685

I'm finally seeing that protein treatments make my hair clump together.

I'm gonna try to not wear braids all summer this year, the blowdrying to get my hair straight worries me. I actually like my curls and need them to revert when water hits my hair lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Awww.  Afroveda has a Chebe collection.


----------



## ckisland

I really really really wanted to love CM Honey, but I don't. It's okay and for the price, that's not enough for me.

I picked up the conditioner and custard from SM new wash and go line. My sister told me to just go ahead and return it without even trying it


----------



## Napp

I think I'm going to go on an international hair challenge and not use any American products for a few months. The quality of products abroad is so much better in general. 

Also I prefer salon quality  products. I just used a sample size of macadamia deep conditioner (with heat) and almost slapped myself from the result. My hair was crazy silky and bouncy. I kept rinsing thinking all the product wasn't out because my hair was so smooth  No more African pride for me.....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@water_n_oil @Shimmie @TexturedTresses @fluffyforever


----------



## discodumpling

Aphogee is the truth. There is nothing above this tried and true DT. Everybody should schedule treatments as needed. One treatment and breakage stops dead in its tracks. 
Also Eco styler is the truth. This is not up for debate. This gel does exactly what it says and more importantly what I need it to do.


----------



## water_n_oil

shawnyblazes said:


> @water_n_oil @Shimmie @TexturedTresses @fluffyforever


Thank you!


----------



## GettingKinky

@discodumpling why do you like Eco better than wetline? I love wetline, but I’ve never tried Eco styler.


----------



## water_n_oil

About time to organize my hair/skin cabinet again, which I'm happy to say is mostly raw ingredients right now vs ready-made products.


----------



## GettingKinky

I really want to get a curly hair cut, but I can’t decide if I should get a Deva cut or a Ouidad cut. 

Do any of you ladies have any opinions on them?

I’m a little afraid of the Ouidad cut being on wet hair, but the pictures I see of the results look great.


----------



## discodumpling

GettingKinky said:


> @discodumpling why do you like Eco better than wetline? I love wetline, but I’ve never tried Eco styler.


I like Wetline too! However I lean towards Eco because the application is just a bit smoother for me. Additionally Eco is easier to find in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@bimbabe @dimopoulos @zoya_j


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y’all.
Guess what?
I just found two 70% Pashmina 30% Silk Scarves (one in one of my favorite colors)at a little store by my house. I wasn’t looking for them, but they found me . I’m about to learn how to become a head wrap Queen


----------



## ClassyJSP

My hair is thriving from being left alone. I washed and deep conditioned last night and although I had a lot of new growth (i'm not sure how many weeks post I am) it was still manageable.  I know this weekend I want to get a relaxer and then I plan on letting my hair rest until mid May for some summer braids. 

It finally looks like my hair is going to reach full BSL this year, more than likely before my birthday.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I wasnt able to really treat my hair in about 2-3 wks so i went in today. I made a herb tea that i mixed with an ayuvedic henna based mix, and a little aloe vera powder. 

Put on my hair/scalp and let sit for an hr or more. 

Then shampooed with a sulfate shampoo.

Then put my homemade banana dc on for like 1 hr and a half w/ a hot head(banana, honey, coconut milk powder, yogurt powder, aloe vera gel, and herb oil)

Washed it out with cool water.

added my leave in and shea mix and braided up in prep for my twists.


----------



## Embyra

Just chucked out denman tangle teezer paddle brushes ....every brush I have in my collection

This Felicia leatherwood Brush is everything


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Michael Ealy is so fine.  

Wow.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

If some of y’all still use Shea Moisture, there’s a difference between the one they sell at Jewel and Wal.greens from the one they sell at Ul.ta. The one at .Ulta seems to be formulated better. Only reason I know this my mom bought some a while back lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> Michael Ealy is so fine.
> 
> Wow.


He aiight 
I do like the way his hair looks on him though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> He aiight
> I do like the way his hair looks on him though.



He’s soooooo cute to me.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@discodumpling @Artemis24


----------



## water_n_oil

Think the girls and I will go into protective style mode for a little while.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm beginning to miss my hair. Probably give these faux locs 2 more weeks mayybeee. But I really like how they turned out so going to put them back in sometime in June. Doing them myself this time. Too easy not too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@belleama @faithVA @getmoore @UniqueCopy_v2


----------



## MzSwift

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm beginning to miss my hair. Probably give these faux locs 2 more weeks mayybeee. But I really like how they turned out so going to put them back in sometime in June. Doing them myself this time. Too easy not too.



Yes!  I just put in crochet goddess locs last night and I am in absolute love with the ease of install and the style.  They are so lightweight!  I've had the hair for over a year but was worried that they would be heavy.  How long have you had yours in?  Have you washed your hair in them?  I feel like they're gonna look better as they get older, has that been your experience?

Sorry for all of the questions. Lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

MzSwift said:


> Yes!  I just put in crochet goddess locs last night and I am in absolute love with the ease of install and the style.  They are so lightweight!  I've had the hair for over a year but was worried that they would be heavy.  How long have you had yours in?  Have you washed your hair in them?  I feel like they're gonna look better as they get older, has that been your experience?
> 
> Sorry for all of the questions. Lol.



Lol. You're good! I have them crotcheted too with singles around the perimeter. I'm on week three. I typically get antsy after a month on a protective style. I've been using SM No Rinse Foam on my scalp every week (Saturday). Daily I spray with a water, aloe Vera juice, tea tree and lemon grass oil mix. I apply grapeseed oil to my hair line and nape occasionally.

I got wavy hair pieces added throughout. Bad idea. They looked bad after a week and a half. I cut those all out. I do find the locs look better as time goes on. I might try to wash and reuse these for next time.


----------



## MzSwift

oneastrocurlie said:


> Lol. You're good! I have them crotcheted too with singles around the parameter. I'm on week three. I typically get antsy after a month on a protective style. I've been using SM No Rinse Foam on my scalp every week (Saturday). Daily I spray with a water, aloe Vera juice, tea tree and lemon grass oil mix. I apply grapeseed oil to my hair line and nape occasionally.
> 
> I got wavy hair pieces added throughout. Bad idea. They looked bad after a week and a half. I cut those all out. I do find the locs look better as time goes on. I might try to wash and reuse these for next time.



Cool, thanks so much!  I was gonna do the boho locs too -  I'm glad you mentioned how the loose hair acted. 
I think I'll just stick with doing different colors instead.


----------



## cocosweet

Practiced cornrows on my mom today. They are starting to look more cornrowy. Put some flat twists in my hair so I can attempt a crochet style but I’m kind of intimidated. Maybe I’ll do it tonight.


----------



## blazingbeauty

Yyy’aaaaalllll I finally FINALLY found a store near me that carries all the natural hair care products of my dreams - even some I thought were smaller brands like urban hydration’s. You can’t tell me nothing!!!! I bought the protein free conditioner by mielle organics - going to try it this weekend.

(I was so happy I *almost* didn’t notice the owner following me smh )


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was doing my mini braids (yes really lmao) standing up in the bathroom, and I could have sworn up and down somebody kinda patted my upper back, between the shoulder blades. I turned around, but the only two people who were in the house with me, were in the living room watching tv. My apartment is loud AND small, there’s no way someone could sneak up on me. I was, “well thanks.” I guess I needed that.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

blazingbeauty said:


> Yyy’aaaaalllll I finally FINALLY found a store near me that carries all the natural hair care products of my dreams - even some I thought were smaller brands like urban hydration’s. You can’t tell me nothing!!!! I bought the protein free conditioner by mielle organics - going to try it this weekend.
> 
> (I was so happy I *almost* didn’t notice the owner following me smh )


Ugh, the CVS pharmacy (it’s like a drug store)I used to go to every other day did that to me. I’m in here, almost every other day BUYING stuff. Y’all really think I’m gonna [email protected]$%* steal? You may as well just stand in the freakin aisle with me.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve beem searching for pictures of haircuts I like so that when I find a stylist I can show them to her. All the styles I like are about shoulder length curly, but my hair shrinks to chin length. I’m starting to think I’ll never find a style I like that will work with my shrinkage.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I got the Garnier Fructis line to try (shampoo, conditioner and leave-in) because my hair is too dirty to use my normal diy shampoo this time. I hope this goes well.


----------



## cocosweet

cocosweet said:


> Practiced cornrows on my mom today. They are starting to look more cornrowy. Put some flat twists in my hair so I can attempt a crochet style but I’m kind of intimidated. Maybe I’ll do it tonight.


Bah. I didn’t install them last night. I think I should wait until after the weekend is over. I have a Girl Scouts event at a campsite tomorrow and if I go swimming, I don’t know how the hair would hold up. Argh.


----------



## faithVA

shawnyblazes said:


> @belleama @faithVA @getmoore @UniqueCopy_v2



Thank You @shawnyblazes


----------



## blazingbeauty

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Ugh, the CVS pharmacy (it’s like a drug store)I used to go to every other day did that to me. I’m in here, almost every other day BUYING stuff. Y’all really think I’m gonna [email protected]$%* steal? You may as well just stand in the freakin aisle with me.



Thats one hundred percent messed up. And I hate when I feel like I HAVE to patronize a business BECAUSE they’re following me around (it’s not logical). 

I live near few CVS’s, but the problem I run into is that they’ll carry a line I like but notthe specific product I’m looking for  (it’s so much better than even just a few years ago tho so I can’t complain). I go to them for the basics.


----------



## water_n_oil

I'm glad I decided to be active on here vs continuing to lurk. I feel like I stay more grounded with hair care vs with youtube and IG. The latter is more tempting to buy, try, and stray from things that work or will/could work.


----------



## Aggie

I Am So Blessed said:


> Before it got REAL. see that one at the top? That's the one.
> 
> View attachment 445325
> Oh my goodness it's clear that I don't know what I'm doing. A roller got stuck and tangled in my head so bad that I had to ask someone to take it out and it took them 10 minutes to get it out without ripping my hair. I almost had a set back. When I saw that roller SEVERELY tangled I did panic at first and said "Jesus you got this". Thank God I didn't have to cut the roller out. I can laugh now,  but initially I was like  . I thought I was going to have a set back post.
> 
> The person taking the roller out was panicking like "oh nooo, oh what did you do?!!" That did NOT help.


@I Am So Blessed 

Good Morning Lady. Just stopped by to wish you a very Happy Birthday today. Enjoy!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@AMJMJR @CombatBarbie @I Am So Blessed


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need a EAP flat iron.


----------



## rileypak




----------



## ckisland

Anyone else tried the Curly Kids line at Walmart? No? Just me  . I was searching high and low for a potential creamy leave-in for my SM gel, and stumbled across a lone bottle of Curly Chic Your Mane Moisturizer. I absolutely hate that it says Mixed Hair Hair care in big ole letters, but I went with it anyway because it has coconut oil high on the list and no butters. 
I used it to refresh my wash n'go and it gave me very very good results . I had used the Curly Kids Custard before and loved it! I totally forgot about it though. I would have taken this $12 SM gel right back to the store if I did!


----------



## Napp

shawnyblazes said:


> I need a EAP flat iron.



As someone who has had many professional irons, hair art irons are the best for natural hair imo...


----------



## Napp

ckisland said:


> Anyone else tried the Curly Kids line at Walmart? No? Just me  . I was searching high and low for a potential creamy leave-in for my SM gel, and stumbled across a lone bottle of Curly Chic Your Mane Moisturizer. I absolutely hate that it says Mixed Hair Hair care in big ole letters, but I went with it anyway because it has coconut oil high on the list and no butters.
> I used it to refresh my wash n'go and it gave me very very good results . I had used the Curly Kids Custard before and loved it! I totally forgot about it though. I would have taken this $12 SM gel right back to the store if I did!



I bought the gel for the adult line because of good reviews. It was good but not as good as the Salerm gel. After using Salerm I find it very difficult to go back to regular gel


----------



## ClassyJSP

I called my normal stylist to see if I could get an appt and he informed me of the price increase. $95 for a relaxer NOPE I personally feel like that's too much especially since I've been a loyal customer for 10+ years.  Looks like i'll be picking up two box relaxers and having my mother put my relaxer in hopefully sometime this weekend.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

shawnyblazes said:


> @AMJMJR @CombatBarbie @I Am So Blessed


Thqnk you!!


----------



## Aggie

I Am So Blessed said:


> Thank you Aggie! Look, they gave me a cake today at work. How did they know that my whole life is the color pink and roses?  I thank the good Lord that I'm alive for another year! View attachment 446205


How thoughtful of your coworkers to do this for you and pretty cake by the way.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m getting a Deva Cut on 5/11!!! I’m so excited and nervous.

The woman doing it is Latina with straight hair, but she assures me that she has lots of experience with tightly curly hair and she has excellent reviews on yelp.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

GettingKinky said:


> I’m getting a Deva Cut on 5/11!!! I’m so excited and nervous.
> 
> The woman doing it is Latina with straight hair, but she assures me that she has lots of experience with tightly curly hair and she has excellent reviews on yelp.


I hope you'll absolutely love it.


----------



## blazingbeauty

I think for some protective styles, i’ll need to wash and redo them once a week vs every 2 weeks. My twists never seem to last longer than once a week before looking old and no amount of retwisting makes them look any better for longer than a day or two. Does anybody have this problem?


----------



## Royalq

Odd. Had a lot of gel in my hair so I decided to wash this morning. Shampoo was fine, DC was fine, before rinsing out the DC tho I added some more of a different conditioner (tresemme) well when I washed it out there were a bunch of little rubber white balls in my hair! I kept rinsing and rinsing and it wouldn’t budge. I shampooed a section again but it still wouldn’t come out. I got annoyed and got out the shower. Now my hair is airdrying and the balls have turned solid! And are stuck to my hair. I’m so annoyed idk what to do


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Royalq said:


> Odd. Had a lot of gel in my hair so I decided to wash this morning. Shampoo was fine, DC was fine, before rinsing out the DC tho I added some more of a different conditioner (tresemme) well when I washed it out there were a bunch of little rubber white balls in my hair! I kept rinsing and rinsing and it wouldn’t budge. I shampooed a section again but it still wouldn’t come out. I got annoyed and got out the shower. Now my hair is airdrying and the balls have turned solid! And are stuck to my hair. I’m so annoyed idk what to do


odd... what gel did u use? Maybe oiling ur hair and finger detangling after letting it sit for a while might work


----------



## nerdography

I don’t feel like dealing with my hair. So, I think next Saturday I’m going to wash and deep condition and blow my hair out. And then on Sunday I’m going to install some rope twist using my own hair. I’m hoping they last the month of May. 

After washing I’ll redo the first two rows each each week since my hair will probably get frizzy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Doonie319 @Nia430 @sarumoki


----------



## Napp

Royalq said:


> Odd. Had a lot of gel in my hair so I decided to wash this morning. Shampoo was fine, DC was fine, before rinsing out the DC tho I added some more of a different conditioner (tresemme) well when I washed it out there were a bunch of little rubber white balls in my hair! I kept rinsing and rinsing and it wouldn’t budge. I shampooed a section again but it still wouldn’t come out. I got annoyed and got out the shower. Now my hair is airdrying and the balls have turned solid! And are stuck to my hair. I’m so annoyed idk what to do



You needed a stronger shampoo


----------



## curlyTisME

Protective styling will be my forever best friend!


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m thinking about doing a bleach bath to strip this dark toner and lighten my roots a bit. I have ombré balayage. I had it done about 6 months ago. It was super expensive, but not nearly as light as I wanted. I just bought some cheapie vo5 shampoo, developer and bleach. I just gotta find the time to do it. I have plans every night this week. It’ll probably be Monday at the earliest. I’ll be sure to dc afterwards and post pics.


----------



## waff

I feel like I am transitioning all over again. Since I stopped straightening my hair, and I started wearing wash n gos as my mane style months ago, my new growth is so much more tightly coiled. It does not look crazy, but it still bothers me and makes detangling a pain in the butt. Because I am working out regularly, my styles do not last nearly as long and I have to do the dreaded mid week wash/style. I have finals this week, and I do not know when I am going to have time to wash my hair. I will probably wash-condition-bun it away until the exams are over.


----------



## blazingbeauty

Sorry you are going through this! The bun plan sounds solid.



waff said:


> I feel like I am transitioning all over again. Since I stopped straightening my hair, and I started wearing wash n gos as my mane style months ago, my new growth is so much more tightly coiled. It does not look crazy, but it still bothers me and makes detangling a pain in the butt. Because I am working out regularly, my styles do not last nearly as long and I have to do the dreaded mid week wash/style. I have finals this week, and I do not know when I am going to have time to wash my hair. I will probably wash-condition-bun it away until the exams are over.


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> Odd. Had a lot of gel in my hair so I decided to wash this morning. Shampoo was fine, DC was fine, before rinsing out the DC tho I added some more of a different conditioner (tresemme) well when I washed it out there were a bunch of little rubber white balls in my hair! I kept rinsing and rinsing and it wouldn’t budge. I shampooed a section again but it still wouldn’t come out. I got annoyed and got out the shower. Now my hair is airdrying and the balls have turned solid! And are stuck to my hair. I’m so annoyed idk what to do



Maybe a clarifying poo can help?


----------



## GettingKinky

It seems like every single strand of my hair has at least one SSK. Some have 2 or 3. I haven’t had my hair trimmed in a year.  I really want to be a wash n go girl, but if after this Deva cut all my SSKs come back I may have to go back to bunning. :-(


----------



## ClassyJSP

curlyTisME said:


> Protective styling will be my forever best friend!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why are reesecups so good????


----------



## blazingbeauty

She did 5 Methods on one head!! It’s such a good comparison video - and that pony tail roller set


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Didn't make until the weekend. lol. Faux locs are out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@issidoll


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> Why are reesecups so good????


They have cr*ck in them


----------



## waff

I am so tempted to get 3-4 inches cut off. That means I have to straighten my hair and go through all that hassle... Decisions decisions lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> They have cr*ck in them


----------



## blazingbeauty

oneastrocurlie said:


> Didn't make until the weekend. lol. Faux locs are out.



Why? Did you do boho locs/crochets or the original method?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

blazingbeauty said:


> Why? Did you do boho locs/crochets or the original method?



I had them in just shy of a month and had a day off from work lol. They were coming out this weekend anyway. I had the crotchet version with singles around the perimeter.


----------



## GettingKinky

Is it acceptable to break up with my long term (over 10 years) stylist via text or do I need to call?

I really like her, but I moved away (60+ minutes in traffic) and she doesn’t style natural hair. I only go to her for color now and the drive seems like a lot now that I’m not texlaxed or getting my hair flat ironed.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Is it acceptable to break up with my long term (over 10 years) stylist via text or do I need to call?
> 
> I really like her, but I moved away (60+ minutes in traffic) and she doesn’t style natural hair. I only go to her for color now and the drive seems like a lot now that I’m not texlaxed or getting my hair flat ironed.



Neither? Lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Neither? Lol.



That seems wrong. I feel like I have to at least let her know I won’t be back


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> That seems wrong. I feel like I have to at least let her know I won’t be back



I suppose. I stylist hop if necessary and am not loyal to any one particular person if they can't do my hair anymore. If she's like a friend friend, like you talk outside of the salon, then sure. It would come up in natural conversation. If not, idk.

I guess it's more of a know your person thing. Long as she's not going to be in her feelings about it. If you haven't seen her in a while might be kinda strange to call or text seemingly out the blue to say you aren't coming back.


----------



## blazingbeauty

oneastrocurlie said:


> I had them in just shy of a month and had a day off from work lol. They were coming out this weekend anyway. I had the crotchet version with singles around the perimeter.



That makes sense. I thought you’d installed them a week ago and didn’t like the style. I’m thinking about trying it out one of these days.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

blazingbeauty said:


> That makes sense. I thought you’d installed them a week ago and didn’t like the style. I’m thinking about trying it out one of these days.



Oh I really liked them. Going to get them again in about a month, doing them myself next time.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I suppose. I stylist hop if necessary and am not loyal to any one particular person if they can't do my hair anymore. If she's like a friend friend, like you talk outside of the salon, then sure. It would come up in natural conversation. If not, idk.
> 
> I guess it's more of a know your person thing. Long as she's not going to be in her feelings about it. If you haven't seen her in a while might be kinda strange to call or text seemingly out the blue to say you aren't coming back.



I’ve been seeing her every 6-8 weeks for 10+ years, but she has other clients that come every 1-2 weeks so she won’t really miss me that much, but I have to say something. I’m just a wimp and don’t want to say it to her face during my appointment today.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

shawnyblazes said:


>


you should try international delights reeses creamer... mmmmm......


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve been seeing her every 6-8 weeks for 10+ years, but she has other clients that come every 1-2 weeks so she won’t really miss me that much, but I have to say something. I’m just a wimp and don’t want to say it to her face during my appointment today.


i'd text her. Its a business so i'm sure she would understand that she can't supply your needs anymore as a natural head.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@TeeSGee


----------



## water_n_oil

Wolfgang Lisborg's detangling methods make such a huge difference in the way styles look and feel for my girls and I. Just have to be willing to actually take my time and do it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

water_n_oil said:


> Wolfgang Lisborg's detangling methods make such a huge difference in the way styles look and feel for my girls and I. Just have to be willing to actually take my time and do it.


I like his hair on him.


----------



## GettingKinky

GettingKinky said:


> Is it acceptable to break up with my long term (over 10 years) stylist via text or do I need to call?
> 
> I really like her, but I moved away (60+ minutes in traffic) and she doesn’t style natural hair. I only go to her for color now and the drive seems like a lot now that I’m not texlaxed or getting my hair flat ironed.



It’s like she knows I want to break up with her. At least 3 times during my appointment yesterday she said “next time when you come”

I wimped out and made another appointment.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I called the paul mitchell hair school and a relaxer is only $30 with a phase 2 student that is about to graduate. i'll use them as a back up if my mother can't relax my hair this weekend.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> It’s like she knows I want to break up with her. At least 3 times during my appointment yesterday she said “next time when you come”
> 
> I wimped out and made another appointment.



Giirrlll lol.


----------



## waff

I tried this trick and It gave me the best top knot ever! so full and cute, and the perfect hairstyle for old wash n'go. It's so easy to do and take down:


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@sapphire74 @trixieann


----------



## sapphire74

shawnyblazes said:


> @sapphire74 @trixieann



Thank you!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@GettingKinky  You better cancel after your next appointment


----------



## GettingKinky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @GettingKinky  You better cancel after your next appointment



I may cancel my next appointment.  If I don’t, she’ll see that I got my hair cut elsewhere. But she’s so nice. But she also wants to blow dry my hair just to trim it. I’m such a wimp.


----------



## water_n_oil

waff said:


> I tried this trick and It gave me the best top knot ever! so full and cute, and the perfect hairstyle for old wash n'go. It's so easy to do and take down:


I've always done my daughters' buns like this. Typically we do two and call them "Minnie Mouse" buns lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> I may cancel my next appointment.  If I don’t, she’ll see that I got my hair cut elsewhere. But she’s so nice. But she also wants to blow dry my hair just to trim it. I’m such a wimp.


It’s okay. I’m sure she’ll understand. I wish I could text her on your behalf lol. You got this. Better do this now or suffer with a setback.


----------



## GettingKinky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It’s okay. I’m sure she’ll understand. I wish I could text her on your behalf lol. You got this. Better do this now or suffer with a setback.



I wish you could text her on my behalf too


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@PlanetCybertron


----------



## PlanetCybertron

shawnyblazes said:


> @PlanetCybertron



Thank you hunny bunny!!!


----------



## ClassyJSP

So I ended up getting a relaxer late last night. Only the new growth was relaxed and the rest of the hair was left alone, but after I rinsed I noticed my hair was tangled more than usual. I wonder if it mattered I washed my hair flipped over in the sink vs in the shower.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Walked into Sally's (they are having a bogo) and left with nothing. Progress.


----------



## nerdography

I washed my hair yesterday and tried some new products. My hair hated it, so I had to wash my hair when I got home from work today. I feel much better now.

Edit: spelling


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@mjsliberiangrl


----------



## Prettymetty

Prettymetty said:


> I’m thinking about doing a bleach bath to strip this dark toner and lighten my roots a bit. I have ombré balayage. I had it done about 6 months ago. It was super expensive, but not nearly as light as I wanted. I just bought some cheapie vo5 shampoo, developer and bleach. I just gotta find the time to do it. I have plans every night this week. It’ll probably be Monday at the earliest. I’ll be sure to dc afterwards and post pics.


Man that bleach bath ain’t do ****. My hair still looks the exact same. I let it sit for only 5 minutes. When I try it again in a few months I’ll use it on dry hair and I’ll leave it for 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Prettymetty

I guess the bleach bath clarified my hair a bit. I feel like my dc really did something today. Detangling was really easy too. It was basically squeaky clean until I put the leave in on it. I braided it and sealed with a large amount of coconut oil. I luh that stuff


----------



## GettingKinky

I haven’t had a real trim in well over a year and my ends are sooooo tangly


----------



## MzSwift

ClassyJSP said:


> So I ended up getting a relaxer late last night. Only the new growth was relaxed and the rest of the hair was left alone, but after I rinsed I noticed my hair was tangled more than usual. I wonder if it mattered I washed my hair flipped over in the sink vs in the shower.



Oh no! Maybe your cuticles are still open. You can close them with a 50/50 vinegar/water mix. It’ll also help get rid of any relaxer residue if you have any. That can cause tangling as well. GL!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Lifeisbeautiful


----------



## Neomorph

I am really enjoying making DIY hair products. So far I have a DIY Hair Oil, DIY Daily Spritz and a DIY Pre-poo/Rinse.

I think I want to start making my own DIY deep conditioner. My hair loves Rhassoul Clay and I currently buy the Bentonite and Rhassoul Detox Mask for J. Monique's Naturals. However, I know a lot of people have had customer service issues with her and she doesn't keep her shop open all of the time so that means I run the risk of running out of the mask. I just have to figure out what ingredients to put in the mask.


----------



## ClassyJSP

MzSwift said:


> Oh no! Maybe your cuticles are still open. You can close them with a 50/50 vinegar/water mix. It’ll also help get rid of any relaxer residue if you have any. That can cause tangling as well. GL!



Thank you for this, I'm going to try the 50/50 mix and a trim possibly.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Neomorph said:


> I am really enjoying making DIY hair products. So far I have a DIY Hair Oil, DIY Daily Spritz and a DIY Pre-poo/Rinse.
> 
> I think I want to start making my own DIY deep conditioner. My hair loves Rhassoul Clay and I currently buy the Bentonite and Rhassoul Detox Mask for J. Monique's Naturals. However, I know a lot of people have had customer service issues with her and she doesn't keep her shop open all of the time so that means I run the risk of running out of the mask. I just have to figure out what ingredients to put in the mask.


theres a diy thread with lots of people that can help u formulate something for ur particular hair needs.


----------



## blazingbeauty

Gonna install long-ish marley twists in my hair at the end of May.


----------



## shasha8685

So free hanging twists gives my hair a more 'fro like/ maybe wash and appearance vs flat twists.

I like it.

I've also been getting compliments on 5-6 day old twist outs so others must like it too lol.


----------



## imaginary

Looking forward to finally taking down my hair this weekend.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm either late or extra late but I'm seeing more curly hairstylists being anti-oil. It's interesting.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm either late or extra late but I'm seeing more curly hairstylists being anti-oil. It's interesting.


I saw that on the lippaint place. I don’t have an account, I just lurk there lol. They talking about some guy that calls himself the curl doctor and how he’s anti oil.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I saw that on the lippaint place. I don’t have an account, I just lurk there lol. They talking about some guy that calls himself the curl doctor and how he’s anti oil.



Ha! We are referring to the same person I bet. My salon is also anti oil and a black stylist I follow from LA is too.


----------



## water_n_oil

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm either late or extra late but I'm seeing more curly hairstylists being anti-oil. It's interesting.


I've been seeing this as well. You can pry oil from my cold dead hands though lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just got my RevAir (1 of my 2 last major purchases. The other was a juicer lol), and I don’t think the wand is as heavy as everyone says. The heft kinda reminds me of my Yellowbird hair dryer, except maybe a little lighter. Now that thing had some weight on it. I never held it by the handle, because it was too heavy, so I always held it by the body


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

water_n_oil said:


> I've been seeing this as well. You can pry oil from my cold dead hands though lol.


Same 
Especially my Haitian Black Castor Oil. That’s my luver.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

water_n_oil said:


> I've been seeing this as well. You can pry oil from my cold dead hands though lol.



Hehehe lol


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Same
> Especially my Haitian Black Castor Oil. That’s my luver.



Lol. I don't use oil super often. But it's interesting cause it's like a whole aspect of natural hair practices.


----------



## water_n_oil

I love air drying for wngs but hate it for pretty much anything else.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Crackers Phinn @Taleah2009


----------



## Lita

Trying to find kool summer hair styles I can do with my injured arm 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GettingKinky

Lita said:


> Trying to find kool summer hair styles I can do with my injured arm
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Oh no! What did you do to your arm?


----------



## Lita

GettingKinky said:


> Oh no! What did you do to your arm?



@GettingKinky Last Febuary,I had an accident & my left hip was broken and my right lung collapsed and apparently my left arm was damaged as well,past couple of months my left arm has been getting worse and some days I can hardly lift it.The Doctor sent me back to physical therapy..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hey did y’all know, that if you have an iPhone running iOS 12.1 that you can copy and paste pictures from your photo gallery to here in your post? It doesn’t work when you go to the individual pic, it has to be in the gallery. That’s how I posted my hair pics here today. Were you today’s year old when you learned this like me?


----------



## Prettymetty

I sprayed my hair with aloe juice and sealed with coconut oil. Now I’m wearing my slap cap. This rain is the perfect soundtrack to a good night’s sleep.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just tried the copy paste thing. It works!! So cool. This was Monday (wash day.) Detangling my 4b strands


----------



## water_n_oil

@ItsMeLilLucky my daughters get excited every time they see your avatar


----------



## water_n_oil

Omg! I've been trying to remember the name of a grease I used to use like over a decade ago and I finally got the name again (thanks to a LHCF thread no less lol). Liz & Daughters Pressing Creme. It was purple, smelled like candy, and always left my hair so soft after blow drying.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Lita said:


> @GettingKinky Last Febuary,I had an accident & my left hip was broken and my right lung collapsed and apparently my left arm was damaged as well,past couple of months my left arm has been getting worse and some days I can hardly lift it.The Doctor sent me back to physical therapy..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


dang.... I'll be praying you stay strong... injury and subsequent physical therapy is no joke. It will be hard but as insensitive as it may sound they're gonna make u push through the pain. Its unfortunately part of the process. STAY STRONG @Lita !!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Hey did y’all know, that if you have an iPhone running iOS 12.1 that you can copy and paste pictures from your photo gallery to here in your post? It doesn’t work when you go to the individual pic, it has to be in the gallery. That’s how I posted my hair pics here today. Were you today’s year old when you learned this like me?




how? @ItsMeLilLucky   open the post on your phone, then go where? upload.. or go to your gallery after you have the post ??


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

water_n_oil said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky my daughters get excited every time they see your avatar


Aww, I feel so special


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> how? @ItsMeLilLucky   open the post on your phone, then go where? upload.. or go to your gallery after you have the post ??


Find the picture like this, 




Find your picture, long press until the copy option pops up, come back here to your post and  paste.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It shows it to me, and allow me to paste it, then it disappears.

 Im running 12.2 on my iphone @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> It shows it to me, and allow me to paste it, then it disappears.
> 
> Im running 12.2 on my iphone @ItsMeLilLucky


Ohh, that sucks. I’m running 12.1, maybe it doesn’t work with 12.2


----------



## Lita

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> dang.... I'll be praying you stay strong... injury and subsequent physical therapy is no joke. It will be hard but as insensitive as it may sound they're gonna make u push through the pain. Its unfortunately part of the process. STAY STRONG @Lita !!!!



@VictoriousBrownFlower Awwww..Thank you sooooooo much.I really appreciate all the support..I love my long hair care sisters.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Lita We love you too


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lita said:


> @VictoriousBrownFlower Awwww..Thank you sooooooo much.I really appreciate all the support..I love my long hair care sisters.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




@Lita


----------



## GettingKinky

Lita said:


> @GettingKinky Last Febuary,I had an accident & my left hip was broken and my right lung collapsed and apparently my left arm was damaged as well,past couple of months my left arm has been getting worse and some days I can hardly lift it.The Doctor sent me back to physical therapy..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I’m so sorry to hear that. I hope your PT goes well.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m BOREDDDT. Sometimes I really hate being unemployed. I think I might take my mini braids down.


----------



## GettingKinky

It’s so easy to slip back into the bun life. They are quick and easy to do, I always know that it will turn out well, and they flatter my face. 

Coily hair is an entirely different story.


----------



## water_n_oil

Still low key miss my locs sometimes (especially the low maintenance).


----------



## cocosweet

Straightened my hair for the first time in a long time yesterday. My hair is coming back. I can officially claim full apl. This time next year, I should be back at mbl.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m taking my mini braids down


----------



## Lita

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Lita We love you too



@ItsMeLilLucky Thank you,that warms my heart.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ClassyJSP

GettingKinky said:


> It’s so easy to slip back into the bun life. They are quick and easy to do, I always know that it will turn out well, and they flatter my face.
> 
> Coily hair is an entirely different story.



I was just thinking about going back to buns 2-3 weeks in the summer since it's such low maintenance


----------



## Lita

GettingKinky said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that. I hope your PT goes well.



@GettingKinky Thank you ..
I’m being optimistic.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GettingKinky

Today is Deva cut day!!!

I’m so nervous, I think with all my shrinkage and volume I’m not going to get a cut I like. And I hate that I have to wear my shrunken, no gel hair out of the house.

And I wish I could have found a black woman to do it.

Oh well.  Wish me luck. If it doesn’t turn out, I’m going back to buns and maybe ponytails.


----------



## Lita

GettingKinky said:


> Today is Deva cur day!!!
> 
> I’m so nervous, I think with all my shrinkage and volume I’m not going to get a cut I like. And I hate that I have to wear my shrunken, no gel hair out of the house.
> 
> And I wish I could have found a black woman to do it.
> 
> Oh well.  Wish me luck. If it doesn’t turn out, I’m going back to buns and maybe ponytails.



@GettingKinky I wish you all the luck in the world & I hope your hair turns out perfect 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GettingKinky

thanks!! @Lita


----------



## blazingbeauty

Can anybody recommend something a little stronger than Aphogee 2 Step? My hair stays stretchy/overmoisturized and i’ve never done an Aphogee Treatment 2 wash days in a row. I know that my hair will feel strong once dry, but styling wet stretchy hair can be problem.


----------



## Taleah2009

shawnyblazes said:


> @Crackers Phinn @Taleah2009


Thank you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy Mothers Day to everyone.

 I pray you have a wonderful blessed day today.  Good thoughts and fond memories of those that may not be here anymore but standing strong in faith , remembering how she may have influenced you in life thus far. 

 To God be all the glory. I'm very thankful to have made it this far in life with my mother even though shes not perfect and nor am I.

 Love yall!!!


----------



## MzSwift

blazingbeauty said:


> Can anybody recommend something a little stronger than Aphogee 2 Step? My hair stays stretchy/overmoisturized and i’ve never done an Aphogee Treatment 2 wash days in a row. I know that my hair will feel strong once dry, but styling wet stretchy hair can be problem.



I've never used the 2-step but I hear it's pretty strong. 
When I was natural, full fat yogurt and henna did a good job strengthening my hair.  Brahmi is also good stuff.  Megatek is a great protein when I've used it to DC, even though we primarily use it for growth purposes on here.  I guess Mane and Tail would fall into that category as well. I used it once MANY years ago and my hair felt like straw!  As a texlaxer, I use Joico K-pak Reconstructor for protein after my chemical tx and it sometimes overstrengthens my hair.

I prefer to do gradual strengthening so Infusium 23 protein leave in is something that I incorporate when M&Sing at night or in my braid spray mixes for my extensions since protein helps the hair to absorb moisture.

Do you clarify before doing your protein tx?  Maybe that will help?


----------



## ms.blue

I've been using the Neocell collagen powder since August which has worked well for my body but the last 3 containers (from Amazon) hasn't been the same.  Usually I could taste the collagen in my coffee but figured that I just go used to the collagen taste hence why I stopped tasting the powder.  
Recently I bought the Sport Research collagen peptides and I could definitely taste the collagen and it made my coffee slightly thicker just like how the Neocell collagen used to.  I'm starting to feel that either the Neocell collagen I bought from Amazon are old or just counterfeit.


----------



## GettingKinky

Why did I wait so long to get a Deva cut?  I’m happy with the results. A good haircut makes a big difference.


----------



## blazingbeauty

MzSwift said:


> I've never used the 2-step but I hear it's pretty strong.
> When I was natural, full fat yogurt and henna did a good job strengthening my hair.  Brahmi is also good stuff.  Megatek is a great protein when I've used it to DC, even though we primarily use it for growth purposes on here.  I guess Mane and Tail would fall into that category as well. I used it once MANY years ago and my hair felt like straw!  As a texlaxer, I use Joico K-pak Reconstructor for protein after my chemical tx and it sometimes overstrengthens my hair.
> 
> I prefer to do gradual strengthening so Infusium 23 protein leave in is something that I incorporate when M&Sing at night or in my braid spray mixes for my extensions since protein helps the hair to absorb moisture.
> 
> Do you clarify before doing your protein tx?  Maybe that will help?



I used the Neutrogena T Sal Shampoo before the Aphogee Rx. My hair is definitely strengthened but the wispy/weathered ends that I can’t trim (cuz they are shorter than my longer lengths) keep breaking off when I apply product.  Joico K Pak sounds like a good alternative. Or maybe olaplex?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Ever since I deep conditioned my hair for all those hours while running errands,  my scalp has gone HAM. It has been so itchy Like oh my gawd ... I’ve been moisturizing and sealing it, and just washed and deep conditioned it (with my hot head for my regular time today) this morning, the whole nine yards...still itchy 
Sybil hates me now, but I hope she’ll get over it soon


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@donastyle


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Who made this list? 

https://www.marieclaire.com/beauty/hair/news/g5006/best-natural-hair-products/


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

shawnyblazes said:


> Who made this list?
> 
> https://www.marieclaire.com/beauty/hair/news/g5006/best-natural-hair-products/


some type 2b wavy girl.....


----------



## PlanetCybertron

shawnyblazes said:


> Who made this list?
> 
> https://www.marieclaire.com/beauty/hair/news/g5006/best-natural-hair-products/



Idk. But they need to go ahead and get smacked one good time.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Ever since I deep conditioned my hair for all those hours while running errands,  my scalp has gone HAM. It has been so itchy Like oh my gawd ... I’ve been moisturizing and sealing it, and just washed and deep conditioned it (with my hot head for my regular time today) this morning, the whole nine yards...still itchy
> Sybil hates me now, but I hope she’ll get over it soon



That happens to me a lot too. Doesn’t even matter what kind of deep conditioner or just conditioner in general. My scalp does not like anything on it. Leave-ins, gels, moisturizers, oils..nothing. It’ll tolerate Butters, but just the slightest bit, and even then after a day or two I end up having to cleanse my scalp again. I just have to REALLY concentrate when I apply product and use like 2 different mirrors to see exactly where I’m putting product.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PlanetCybertron said:


> That happens to me a lot too. Doesn’t even matter what kind of deep conditioner or just conditioner in general. My scalp does not like anything on it. Leave-ins, gels, moisturizers, oils..nothing. It’ll tolerate Butters, but just the slightest bit, and even then after a day or two I end up having to cleanse my scalp again. I just have to REALLY concentrate when I apply product and use like 2 different mirrors to see exactly where I’m putting product.


I knew my hair didn’t like it, but since it wasn’t itchy while I was outside, I kept it moving. But when I got home, all bets were off  It’s been itching ever since.


----------



## Lissa0821

I have had box braids in my hair for the past 5 weeks and have exclusively moisturized my hair with Bonner Brothers braid spray.  I have more new growth this time than usual and I am not sure if its the braid spray or the fact the braid have slipped down over time.  My roots had nice and soft this entire time and I am giving myself one more week before I take them out.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was in the break room at work and some random Asian guy looked at my hair and asked if my hair is natural. When I said yes he got this big smile on his face and said “that’s wonderful!” 

I found the whole exchange really weird, so I asked him why he asked. He said “I’ve seen hair like yours before and I thought they had to curl it  that way, but then I learned that the curls are natural”. So I said yep and then he said “super curly”

I don’t even know what to think about it.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I’m just now finding out after all these years that I have fine strands but high density hair. I always thought my hair was medium strands high density. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> I was in the break room at work and some random Asian guy looked at my hair and asked if my hair is natural. When I said yes he got this big smile on his face and said “that’s wonderful!”
> 
> I found the whole exchange really weird, so I asked him why he asked. He said “I’ve seen hair like yours before and I thought they had to curl it  that way, but then I learned that the curls are natural”. So I said yep and then he said “super curly”
> 
> I don’t even know what to think about it.


Aww, he’s too cute 
I had a black woman ask me if I use tiny rods lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m tired of twisting my hair, I’m about to wear puff balls with two temple braids.


----------



## water_n_oil

Through the years I've always seen Nature's Blessings pomade recommended when someone asked about a natural and/or non-petroleum grease. It's just regular ol' petroleum and herbs like every other hair grease


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

water_n_oil said:


> Through the years I've always seen Nature's Blessings pomade recommended when someone asked about a natural and/or non-petroleum grease. It's just regular ol' petroleum and herbs like every other hair grease



Yup, and I usually say umm try Myhoneychild grease, lol.


----------



## Cattypus1

I’m slowly but surely getting rid of all hair devices from my former hair life...I have two giant barrel curling irons (yes, curling irons ) that are headed for goodwill or some place.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I am not disciplined enough to twist all my hair up in two hours or so. My back gets stiff, my arms get tired, and I get bored. I need to find another style to do that takes an hour or less in my time, cause I’m not a fast hair doer  I think once my hair gets longer, the less amount of twists I’ll have  to do, and the better my arms and patience will be


----------



## metro_qt

Realhairdontcare said:


> I’m just now finding out after all these years that I have fine strands but high density hair. I always thought my hair was medium strands high density. Guess I was wrong.


I have a feeling I might find this out as well. 
*I* think my hair is medium strands, but I know my sister and rest of my family on my dad's side have fine strands....
If a hairdresser one day told me my strands were actually fine in thickness for all these years, I'd accept/believe it (looks medium to me though)


----------



## GettingKinky

metro_qt said:


> I have a feeling I might find this out as well.
> *I* think my hair is medium strands, but I know my sister and rest of my family on my dad's side have fine strands....
> If a hairdresser one day told me my strands were actually fine in thickness for all these years, I'd accept/believe it (looks medium to me though)


 
Here’s a test I read about it. Hold a single strand between you fingers and see if can you feel it?  If you can’t feel it, you have fine strands. That’s how I decided that I have fine hair.


----------



## waff

It is so weird how my scalp has not flaked in weeks since I quit using Eco styler gel? Idk what happened, but I use to have to use Nizoral weekly to control the psoriasis. I had dry scalp issues all my life, so it has not started with my use of Eco, but it seems that it has gotten worst within the time frame I heavily used Eco. I stopped using it about 3 weeks ago, and my scalp is so clean without using Nizoral. It's not product buildup because I clarify often with Redken cleansing cream, and I consistently shampoo scalp/length, so I am not sure what happend all of sudden lol


----------



## GettingKinky

I wish my hair were more consistent day to day.  I’m a very predictable person and I like routine. My hair doesn’t match my personality at all.

Yesterday my day 3 hair was a big floppy fro. Today it’s freshly washed with lots of hang time.  By the end of the day it will be somewhere in between.

My coworkers are probably so confused.


----------



## water_n_oil

About to jump back on cheap drugstore ish with these student loan payments going up. Don't need anything right now at least.


----------



## Shiks

Does anyone still use Sebastian Laminates? I wanted to use it for my wigs that I color. Any advice? I really appreciate any help


----------



## waff

I predict a new trend in the natural hair community, sweet potato!  on a serious note, I am intrigued to try it, I don't think I have the patience to DIY though lol


----------



## PlanetCybertron

waff said:


> I predict a new trend in the natural hair community, sweet potato!  on a serious note, I am intrigued to try it, I don't think I have the patience to DIY though lol



Looks interesting. I’d be too tempted to eat it though lol


----------



## water_n_oil

waff said:


> I predict a new trend in the natural hair community, sweet potato!  on a serious note, I am intrigued to try it, I don't think I have the patience to DIY though lol


I think Mahoganycurls did a sweet potato dc a couple years ago. Looked great but I never tried it.

ETA: On second thought, it may have been pumpkin. Also, I hate the all caps "I did xyz" video titles everyone does nowadays lol. Reminds me old click bait articles "SHE DID THIS AND YOU'RE NOT GONNA BELIEVE WHAT HAPPENED!"


----------



## icsonia22

Hair rant

Nubian twist suck as a protective style on my hair. They dry out my hair and cause knots during the take down. 

Shrinkage is one of my hairs worst enemies. I took my hair out of twist to deep condition and didn't put them back in. That was a big mistake. I had to detangle all over again! The ends of my hair like to hug too much to be washing loose natural hair


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Gave myself a protein overload. Haven’t goofed like that in years.  YEARS I tell ya! Ends feel amazing. Roots feel like Velcro.


----------



## blazingbeauty

icsonia22 said:


> Shrinkage is one of my hairs worst enemies. I took my hair out of twist to deep condition and didn't put them back in. That was a big mistake. I had to detangle all over again! The ends of my hair like to hug too much to be washing loose natural hair



Same here. I remember trying to wash my hair loose once like I’d seen others do, just revisiting the idea. It ended in tears and frustration.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just love coconut oil. I put some on my ends last night and braided it in 2 pigtails. Gotta keep these strands strong!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Theres a plus size white woman at work thats wearing a pair of jeans so well, I want to clap every time she walks by.

 I'd love to  compliment her but ole girl might spazz out on me , LOL.  In my head, Im clapping though!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Prettymetty said:


> I just love coconut oil. I put some on my ends last night and braided it in 2 pigtails. Gotta keep these strands strong!



I hate coconut oil(left in) and wish I loved it because it smells so good. @Prettymetty


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Aww


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m seriously leaning towards locking my hair, but I have TONS of hair products
I guess I’m growing my son’s hair out


----------



## imaginary

I wish the puffcuff worked for me. Right now I'm using those round banana clips and they work wonders for my fine hair. There's just too much of a gap in the puffcuff to keep my hair secure but I love how durable they are. Also the price.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Question y’all: Are you supposed to dye natural hair freshly washed or on dirty hair? I poked around on the Internet and I found conflicting answers.


----------



## natural2008

Since it seems like companies are going out of business overnight, I have picked up a bad habit of buying things in multiples or more .  I want to be prepared just in case.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I'm tired of wearing my hair in a bun and bang style. Plus when I use too much gel my scalp starts to get overly itchy. I'm thinking about doing a co wash tonight and just wearing my hair in two french braids until my wigs come in. 

Off to go order atleast 3 new wigs now.


----------



## GettingKinky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Question y’all: Are you supposed to dye natural hair freshly washed or on dirty hair? I poked around on the Internet and I found conflicting answers.



My stylist does it on dirty hair (semi-permanent and demi-permanent) and it seems to work well.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> My stylist does it on dirty hair (semi-permanent and demi-permanent) and it seems to work well.


That’s what the lazy person in me wanted to hear


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m thinking about going back dark... I bought a chestnut rinse today and I plan to rinse and straighten Monday. My honey will be here Tuesday so I have to look goodt.


----------



## GettingKinky

I quantified my shrinkage today. My hair shrinks by 2/3!!  And this is after sleeping in a pineapple

At my nape 12 inches looks like 4
In the back 16 inches looks like 6

So for my hair to look an inch longer, I have to grow 3 inches. So best case my hair looks 1.5 inches longer every year.


----------



## water_n_oil

I miss a lot of the hair products I was using back in 2011-2013 ish. Tresemme Naturals, original YesTo products, HE Drama Clean, etc. All cheap and worked great.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

water_n_oil said:


> I miss a lot of the hair products I was using back in 2011-2013 ish. Tresemme Naturals, original YesTo products, HE Drama Clean, etc. All cheap and worked great.


Yep, and as soon as they started changing the formula or discontinued the products, I had to start all over. That’s why I became a product junkie lol, these people weren’t loyal.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

uggghhhh!!!! My hair has been doing SOOO GOOOD!!!!! I've been making it a point to nourish my hair throughout the whole wash process and its paying off BIG TIME!!!

I start off my wash with an herb infused oil prepoo (making sure to coat hair and scalp thoroughly while detangling section by section)
I wash with my tresemme botanique shampoo (i need sulfates) diluted with a herb brewed water. 
Then dc with whatever (myhoneychild honey hair mask w/ or w/o neutral protein filler, homemade dc, etc... ). 
Use good ole giovanni direct leave in. 
And seal with my whipped herb shea butter. 

My hair feels and looks so yummy!!! It's growing so fast too. I found my routine. Only thing is I've been needing to up my protein game a bit but its nothing really. I do what my hair wants me to and it gives me what i want from it!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have a feeling this color gon be


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have a feeling this color gon be


Well it was more like a smolder


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My edges need to be dyed.  

My hair hasn’t even been installed a week. I’m not happy.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> My edges need to be dyed.
> 
> My hair hasn’t even been installed a week. I’m not happy.


They’re so disrespectful lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why is my hair soft and I only dyed my hair, deep conditioned it, and let it air dry.  I finger combed it and sprayed some water on it. Thassit. I didn’t add any other product. No oils, creams, nothing. I feel like this is a trap


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> They’re so disrespectful lol



Just doing their own darn thing with no care in the world.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> Just doing their own darn thing with no care in the world.


They’re living their best life


----------



## blazingbeauty

I played myself. Shea Moisture added proteins to the raw shea butter conditioner. It’s still very moisturizing but I’ve got to watch for protein overload - I’m probably going to start looking for a new leave in eventually


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Big Hair Little Body


----------



## water_n_oil

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Yep, and as soon as they started changing the formula or discontinued the products, I had to start all over. That’s why I became a product junkie lol, these people weren’t loyal.


Too true. Even when something gets replaced they end up discontinuing that too. Tresemme Perfectly Undone was pretty nice then came the Botanique conditioners (though I like that one too).


----------



## Meritamen

I am at a lost for what to do with my hair now that I am working out more consistently. I've gotten a cowash because now I need to wash my hair every other day. So now the issue is styling. I have no idea what to do. Before I would just do braidouts or cornrows under a wig but I feel like this would be too much manipulation with all the hair washing and detangling. Trying to figure this out.


----------



## GettingKinky

Meritamen said:


> I am at a lost for what to do with my hair now that I am working out more consistently. I've gotten a cowash because now I need to wash my hair every other day. So now the issue is styling. I have no idea what to do. Before I would just do braidouts or cornrows under a wig but I feel like this would be too much manipulation with all the hair washing and detangling. Trying to figure this out.



Have you tried wash n go?  There’s a bit of a learning curve, but once you figure it out, it’s pretty easy.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Meritamen said:


> I am at a lost for what to do with my hair now that I am working out more consistently. I've gotten a cowash because now I need to wash my hair every other day. So now the issue is styling. I have no idea what to do. Before I would just do braidouts or cornrows under a wig but I feel like this would be too much manipulation with all the hair washing and detangling. Trying to figure this out.


if u don't wanna worry about wash and goes and want something quick how about wet bunning? or a wet puff?


----------



## Meritamen

GettingKinky said:


> Have you tried wash n go?  There’s a bit of a learning curve, but once you figure it out, it’s pretty easy.


Thanks for the reply but wash and gos don't work for me. I never figured them out for my hair. That learning curve is no joke. 



VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> if u don't wanna worry about wash and goes and want something quick how about wet bunning? or a wet puff?


I haven't head of this before. Off to look for some threads on this.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Meritamen said:


> Thanks for the reply but wash and gos don't work for me. I never figured them out for my hair. That learning curve is no joke.
> 
> 
> I haven't head of this before. Off to look for some threads on this.


it was a realllyyyy old method people used to protective style. Its basically just bunning ur hair after washing it while still wet. you can use gel if u want or a cream of some sort to keep the edges down and use a scarf for 10-15 min or so while u get ready (do makeup, get dressed, etc...). Take off and done. My only suggestion would be don't do it too tight or it will break ur hair/ edges. Remember hair is weaker when wet.


----------



## Meritamen

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> it was a realllyyyy old method people used to protective style. Its basically just bunning ur hair after washing it while still wet. you can use gel if u want or a cream of some sort to keep the edges down and use a scarf for 10-15 min or so while u get ready (do makeup, get dressed, etc...). Take off and done. My only suggestion would be don't do it too tight or it will break ur hair/ edges. Remember hair is weaker when wet.


Nice, this sounds perfect for me. I'm very low-maintenance with my hair will give this a try. Thanks


----------



## GettingKinky

Meritamen said:


> Thanks for the reply but wash and gos don't work for me. I never figured them out for my hair. That learning curve is no joke.



The learning curve is steep.  Damp/wet buns are probably perfect for you. I used to do them all the time and I still do, when I don’t feel like putting in the effort for a wash n go.


----------



## Celestialx

I keep trying to make regular condish as a leave-in happen, but my hair just does not want it to happen, at least not this far into my stretch (20 wks). ;~; 

I've yet to find a HG leave-in conditioner, most of the options are just way too expensive to try considering how heavy handed I am with most products, but I really did end up liking the NTM Silk Touch Leave-In. I just wish it came in a bigger bottle.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m really starting to like headwraps. This speaks deeply to the lazy person in me. I hope my interlocking tools hurry up and come while it’s still cool enough to wear them. Idk what I’m gonna do with my hair once it gets too hot to wear my headwraps and they’re still not here. I guess I won’t leave the house


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Celestialx said:


> I keep trying to make regular condish as a leave-in happen, but my hair just does not want it to happen, at least not this far into my stretch (20 wks). ;~;
> 
> I've yet to find a HG leave-in conditioner, most of the options are just way too expensive to try considering how heavy handed I am with most products, but I really did end up liking the NTM Silk Touch Leave-In. I just wish it came in a bigger bottle.



Have you tried Mielle Organics Pomegranate Leave in (average price) or NYC Curls Conditioner (the bomb but expensive)?


----------



## Celestialx

oneastrocurlie said:


> Have you tried Mielle Organics Pomegranate Leave in (average price) or NYC Curls Conditioner (the bomb but expensive)?



I haven't, but I've heard really good things about Mielle in general, I think it was mentioned by a relaxed Youtuber I'm subbed to. They both look promising though; the Joico Reconstructor showed me that I really need to just suck it up and pay for higher quality products - you really do get what you pay for sometimes, so I'll add them both to my ever growing to-try list lol.

Thank you for the suggestions. *xx* ^_^


----------



## Nightingale

I'm done experimenting with oil washes and hot oil treatments. I never get the results that others claim they get (increased shine, smoothness, and curl clumping). Do you know what does give me those results? Clear glosses. So I'm going to keep doing glosses once or twice a month and save the oil for prepooing or a little bit mixed in my DC.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Celestialx said:


> I haven't, but I've heard really good things about Mielle in general, I think it was mentioned by a relaxed Youtuber I'm subbed to. They both look promising though; the Joico Reconstructor showed me that I really need to just suck it up and pay for higher quality products - you really do get what you pay for sometimes, so I'll add them both to my ever growing to-try list lol.
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions. *xx* ^_^



You're welcome!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

If I was f u rich, I’d fly or send someone to get my stuff for me. Like these dang interlockers and my Shea Butter. I hate waiting for stuff to be shipped.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If I could find a really good swap board, I wouldnt have so many products.

Thats my story and im sticking to it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> If I could find a really good swap board, I wouldnt have so many products.
> 
> Thats my story and im sticking to it.


I have hella hair stuff too. Some even brand new.I’m gonna be locking my hair soon, and my kid’s hair is too short to really use them right now


----------



## GettingKinky

Nightingale said:


> I'm done experimenting with oil washes and hot oil treatments. I never get the results that others claim they get (increased shine, smoothness, and curl clumping). Do you know what does give me those results? Clear glosses. So I'm going to keep doing glosses once or twice a month and save the oil for prepooing or a little bit mixed in my DC.



I’ve been thinking about doing a clear gloss. They made my hair super shiny when I was relaxed, but I’m not but sure how well it will work on my natural hair. And I don’t have my bonnet dryer anymore.


----------



## water_n_oil

shawnyblazes said:


> If I could find a really good swap board, I wouldnt have so many products.
> 
> Thats my story and im sticking to it.


Lol I found old emails from Paypal back when the Curly Nikki board was still active. They killed that forum once they changed it.


----------



## Nightingale

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve been thinking about doing a clear gloss. They made my hair super shiny when I was relaxed, but I’m not but sure how well it will work on my natural hair. And I don’t have my bonnet dryer anymore.



You definitely won't get the same super shine you got on straight hair, but there is more shine. For me, the smoothing, clumping effect is the most beneficial result of using glosses on my natural hair. I don't know if everyone experiences that though.

I don't have a bonnet dryer anymore either, but I currently use a softhood dryer (the one you attach to a blowdryer). It gets very hot and seems to work just as well.


----------



## water_n_oil

Nightingale said:


> I'm done experimenting with oil washes and hot oil treatments. I never get the results that others claim they get (increased shine, smoothness, and curl clumping). Do you know what does give me those results? Clear glosses. So I'm going to keep doing glosses once or twice a month and save the oil for prepooing or a little bit mixed in my DC.


What's a clear gloss?


----------



## Nightingale

water_n_oil said:


> What's a clear gloss?



A clear semi-permanent color. I use Ion Color Brilliance but Adore, Sebastian Cellophanes, and John Frieda Glaze seem to be popular. Here is the most recent thread about them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

water_n_oil said:


> Lol I found old emails from Paypal back when the Curly Nikki board was still active. They killed that forum once they changed it.



All of the hair boards used to be jumping!!! The good ole hair days.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I picked up a wig at the beauty supply store this weekend and now I remember why I NEVER do this. First off this wig was about $50 (I could've got at least two online), second I swear I don't think this is the same wig I asked for. The style/cut is off, but since I'm wearing it I know their not going to take it back. 

UGH. 

I can't wait to get home and take this wig off. I think I'll just wash and blow-dry my hair and wear it in a bun until my other wigs get here.


----------



## Prettymetty

My brown rinse turned out great. And my Conair flat iron works wonderfully!! I’m so happy right now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Afro Puff @MzSwift


----------



## MzSwift

shawnyblazes said:


> @Afro Puff @MzSwift




Thank you so much, sis!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Question y’all: Are you supposed to dye natural hair freshly washed or on dirty hair? I poked around on the Internet and I found conflicting answers.



When I used to do Demi- Permanents I would do it the day after a fresh wash. 

When I tried to do it on hair with some days worth of product the color wouldn’t even take. It would just wash right on out completely in the shower.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

On a side note though.....

I’m just now realizing over half of my progress length photos are always taken when I only have undies on. I always forget to be decent for you guys, then I gotta wait another week or so until I remember to actually put pants on. Lol


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Meritamen said:


> I am at a lost for what to do with my hair now that I am working out more consistently. I've gotten a cowash because now I need to wash my hair every other day. So now the issue is styling. I have no idea what to do. Before I would just do braidouts or cornrows under a wig but I feel like this would be too much manipulation with all the hair washing and detangling. Trying to figure this out.



That’s understandable. Before I recently injured myself at my job, I have regularly training for some years now.

To be honest though, I don’t mind the frequent washing. I recently finished a braid challenge, but even then I still always revert back bunning because I’m mostly lazy lol. 

If anything maybe something like a cute Bantu knot style, or Dutch/French/English braids? That way you don’t have to a lot manipulation.


----------



## LadyRaider

PlanetCybertron said:


> That’s understandable. Before I recently injured myself at my job, I have regularly training for some years now.
> 
> To be honest though, I don’t mind the frequent washing. I recently finished a braid challenge, but even then I still always revert back bunning because I’m mostly lazy lol.
> 
> If anything maybe something like a cute Bantu knot style, or Dutch/French/English braids? That way you don’t have to a lot manipulation.



Lately, I've been playing with new heat toys/tools.

But I pretty much wash and go every day. Once your hair gets used to it, it's pretty easy.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PlanetCybertron said:


> When I used to do Demi- Permanents I would do it the day after a fresh wash.
> 
> When I tried to do it on hair with some days worth of product the color wouldn’t even take. It would just wash right on out completely in the shower.


I think that’s what happened to me lol


----------



## Prettymetty

Come through brown hair and sunlight


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair looks dry like the Sahara. Maybe I should start doing DCs with heat. It’s a battle between my laziness and my vanity.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> My hair looks dry like the Sahara. Maybe I should start doing DCs with heat. It’s a battle between my laziness and my vanity.


Get a Hot Head. It’s lazy me approved lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m thinking about putting some of my hair stuff up for sale. I tried it on Facebook, but I just got a bunch of people wasting my time. If nobody bites, I’ll see if a woman’s shelter wants it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Get a Hot Head. It’s lazy me approved lol



I made my own version of one and it's the only way I DC.


----------



## Prettymetty

Is there a 2019 fitness/hair challenge? Cuz I’m putting in work on this bike today. Sweating out my blowout


----------



## Prettymetty

Oh yeah. It’s Gemini season. I’m turning up from now til the end of June


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Prettymetty said:


> Oh yeah. *It’s Gemini season*. I’m turning up from now til the end of June



Ayyeeeeeee!







Been celebrating this entire month and my birthday is not even until Saturday! Still hype too!


----------



## GettingKinky

I don’t know what to believe about oils/butters. Some people claim they are great for sealing in moisture.  Others claim they build up on the hair requiring shampoo to remove which causes a cycle of dryness. 

My life would be simpler if I just used store bought products and didn’t do oil rinses and make my own shea butters. 

I guess I just need to figure it out for myself. None of this was an issue when I wore buns, but wash n gos are a whole other story.


----------



## Meritamen

PlanetCybertron said:


> That’s understandable. Before I recently injured myself at my job, I have regularly training for some years now.
> 
> To be honest though, I don’t mind the frequent washing. I recently finished a braid challenge, but even then I still always revert back bunning because I’m mostly lazy lol.
> 
> If anything maybe something like a cute Bantu knot style, or Dutch/French/English braids? That way you don’t have to a lot manipulation.


Thanks, adding those ideas to the list.  I’m super lazy with my hair and was washing it once a week but that’s not going to work anymore. Lol 

I’m so sad right now. I could not figure out why my scalp was feeling so irated and why when ever I scratched my scalp it still seemed dirty even after I just washed it. I was watching a video from Dr Dray when I realized I probably have dandruff.  I wanted to try different things but nope going to work on healing my scalp first.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t know what to believe about oils/butters. Some people claim they are great for sealing in moisture.  Others claim they build up on the hair requiring shampoo to remove which causes a cycle of dryness.
> 
> My life would be simpler if I just used store bought products and didn’t do oil rinses and make my own shea butters.
> 
> I guess I just need to figure it out for myself. None of this was an issue when I wore buns, but wash n gos are a whole other story.


Try a trial run of no oil & shea for a bit to see how your hair responds. There's plenty who don't use them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ayyeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been celebrating this entire month and my birthday is not even until Saturday! Still hype too!




We in there baby!!

June 12th!!!  Holllllaaaaaa


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

shawnyblazes said:


> We in there baby!!
> 
> June 12th!!!  Holllllaaaaaa



Come thru fellow Gemini's!!! @shawnyblazes


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m not disciplined enough to make one change in my hair routine and test it for several week to evaluate the change. I keep changing things every time I wash. I need to relax this is a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I can’t STAND these sometimey *** mail carriers. I really hate that our original mail carrier retired because I NEVER had a problem getting my mail. My package been out for delivery since 8:49am. It’s 6:31 p.m. and the heifer didn’t even attempt to deliver my package. Took it right back to the station. Got me all excited to start my hair. I’m a very understanding person if I have some kind of communication, but I didn’t get anything. Not a **** thing. This why I hate ordering online, unless it’s FedEx. At least I can have it shipped to Walgreens so I can pick it up when I’m ready. Ugh


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This is how I’m feeling right now with life.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I can’t STAND these sometimey *** mail carriers. I really hate that our original mail carrier retired because I NEVER had a problem getting my mail. My package been out for delivery since 8:49am. It’s 6:31 p.m. and the heifer didn’t even attempt to deliver my package. Took it right back to the station. Got me all excited to start my hair. I’m a very understanding person if I have some kind of communication, but I didn’t get anything. Not a **** thing. This why I hate ordering online, unless it’s FedEx. At least I can have it shipped to Walgreens so I can pick it up when I’m ready. Ugh


Oh wait, get this: It’s just been marked as Notice left: No Authorized Recipient.

There’s no notice, and I’ve been home since 3pm.


----------



## Prettymetty

shawnyblazes said:


> We in there baby!!
> 
> June 12th!!!  Holllllaaaaaa


June 13th!!! Eeeeoooowwww


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Prettymetty said:


> June 13th!!! Eeeeoooowwww


What what!!!! 

Gemini women are amazing!!!!  When we own ourselves nothing is impossible.     @Prettymetty @ElevatedEnergy


----------



## water_n_oil

Unscented and/or fragrance-free  hair products needs to be a more popular thing like it is with skin care and other things.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t know what to believe about oils/butters. Some people claim they are great for sealing in moisture.  Others claim they build up on the hair requiring shampoo to remove which causes a cycle of dryness.
> 
> My life would be simpler if I just used store bought products and didn’t do oil rinses and make my own shea butters.
> 
> I guess I just need to figure it out for myself. None of this was an issue when I wore buns, but wash n gos are a whole other story.



+1 on seeing how your hair responds without them. For my hair I think they block out moisture. I will use a tiny bit of oil on my scalp sparingly in a protective style. Something light. But other than that my old hair oils are collecting dust.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I really want to try to thhis Briogeo DC. I really ain't trying to pay for it.


----------



## water_n_oil

oneastrocurlie said:


> I really want to try to thhis Briogeo DC. I really ain't trying to pay for it.


The Don't Despair?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

water_n_oil said:


> The Don't Despair?


 Yes  lol


----------



## water_n_oil

oneastrocurlie said:


> Yes  lol


You ain't heard it from me but...it's kinda nice.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

water_n_oil said:


> You ain't heard it from me but...it's kinda nice.



Aw crap lol


----------



## GettingKinky

All my curly hair research is turning me into a PJ

I already bought  SM products shampoo and conditioner, then I got Devacurl conditioner

Now I want NYCcurls and Briogeo. It will take me forever to try and evaluate all these things. 

I’m just going to take a deep breath and finish my SM products.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> All my curly hair research is turning me into a PJ
> 
> I already bought  SM products shampoo and conditioner, then I got Devacurl conditioner
> 
> Now I want NYCcurls and Briogeo. It will take me forever to try and evaluate all these things.
> 
> I’m just going to take a deep breath and finish my SM products.



That NYC Curls is my #1 leave-in conditioner but you aint hear that from me lol


----------



## water_n_oil

oneastrocurlie said:


> Aw crap lol


What PJ friends are for amirite?


----------



## icsonia22

My hair looks like trash 99% of the time. Idk if I can even blame growing out an undercut.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@11228 @Diamondj_45 @kokodiva524 @Meridian1944 


Happy birthday Geminis!  I forgot two ladies yesterday!!!


----------



## GraceandJoy

shawnyblazes said:


> What what!!!!
> 
> Gemini women are amazing!!!!  When we own ourselves nothing is impossible.     @Prettymetty @ElevatedEnergy


YES!! Gemini women are amazing....I will celebrate 55 on June 14, I'm owning IT!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GraceandJoy said:


> YES!! Gemini women are amazing....I will celebrate 55 on June 14, I'm owning IT!!



oooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! Watch out now!!! @GraceandJoy


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> That NYC Curls is my #1 leave-in conditioner but you aint hear that from me lol



Do you use the cleanser and gel?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Do you use the cleanser and gel?



I want to try the cleanser myself. They used it on me at the salon and it felt really nice. The gel however is meh for me. Either I'm using it wrong or it just doesn't have a strong enough hold. I'll use what I have up but it's not a repurchase.


----------



## GettingKinky

There’s a woman sitting one row behind me on the plane with beautiful hair. Would it be weird if I asked her where she goes to get it cut? I’m hoping she lives here, but I guess there’s a good chance that she doesn’t.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

shawnyblazes said:


> This is how I’m feeling right now with life.


That song is fire!!!! Never heard of it. Had to save it to my list on youtube. Thanks for the vid. Thats totally my vibe too in life. Just enjoying love in life. Everyday is a party now. THANK GOD!!!! After the struggle really is the glory!!!!!!


----------



## prettyinpurple

GettingKinky said:


> There’s a woman sitting one row behind me on the plane with beautiful hair. Would it be weird if I asked her where she goes to get it cut? I’m hoping she lives here, but I guess there’s a good chance that she doesn’t.


Ask her!  Compliment her hair and get the details.


----------



## ckisland

Found out what happens when you straighten your hair at 455 with multiple passes   . Oh well. I'm un-bothered. So much so, I straightened my hair again! My hair isn't breaking and it's pretty as all get out  . Guess it's rollersets and straight hair from here on out.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just straightened this morning and my hair is already poofy. I did a keratin treatment 2 weeks ago. Idk. I think I need a new blow dryer... I used Chi silk infusion. Any tips on how to make a diy blowout last longer than a day?


----------



## 11228

shawnyblazes said:


> @11228 @Diamondj_45 @kokodiva524 @Meridian1944
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Geminis!  I forgot two ladies yesterday!!!



Thank you so much.

My birthday always being around Memorial Day weekend means days and days of celebrations for me!


----------



## blazingbeauty

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 447293
> I just straightened this morning and my hair is already poofy. I did a keratin treatment 2 weeks ago. Idk. I think I need a new blow dryer... I used Chi silk infusion. Any tips on how to make a diy blowout last longer than a day?



I don’t have any tips beyond cross-wrapping it and using a few drops of baby oil (maybe ??) but ... what nail polish are you wearing? It’s a nice color


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Okay, I have a confession:
I put a rinse on my hair after I just dyed it on Saturday  
I know what you’re thinking 

And to be honest I thought I was gonna brush out handfuls of hair too, but remember this wasn’t the only crazy I’ve done to my hair. Remember when I had two totally different textures of hair and I re relaxed within a week or two?

I did do a lazy protein treatment (I mixed the 2 Step with APB Keratin Treatment and  left it on for 30 minutes) and I’m currently D.C.-ing with Mielle Mongongo Oil Hydrating conditioner. Also for 30 minutes lol. I’m very surprised at how little hair I’ve lost. And I detangled lol. You go Sybil

However, I’ve come to realize that if I want some actual color...I need to bleach. I’m scurred of that though. I remember what happened the last time, but in all honesty I didn’t start at the ends first.


----------



## icsonia22

I'm trying to put my hair in mini braids for the summer so that I'll have a low maintenance style I can swim with and wash frequently but my arms are tired and I can't sit up right and breathe because I'm 36 weeks and 4 days preggo. Not to mention it's taking forever to get to the end of my hair now that it's grazing APL at the top. I need help but I don't trust anyone else with my hair


----------



## Prettymetty

blazingbeauty said:


> I don’t have any tips beyond cross-wrapping it and using a few drops of baby oil (maybe ??) but ... what nail polish are you wearing? It’s a nice color


Lol thanks. It’s OPI Berlin There. I got it at Sally’s probably on clearance because I’m cheap


----------



## icsonia22

Almost fell for the okie doke and thought I could wear wash and goes this summer without ssks. Everytime my hair gets around APL, I get the urge to do something stupid. I'll finish the other half of my hair with these mini braids so I can swim and avoid tangles. My 4b hair is not with all that foolishness.


----------



## Napp

Slowly coming back and embracing the PJ life. I love being extra AF with my hair and if it's not making me broke why not?







I can be a minimalista natural if I want to but that's boring!


----------



## Dayjoy

Napp said:


> Slowly coming back and embracing the PJ life. I love being extra AF with my hair and if it's not making me broke why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can be a minimalista natural if I want to but that's boring!


Yep.   YES!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@bookxworm @missjanelleb


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just checked the condition of my hair and I didn’t lose not ‘nan nap. Hair does feel a little softer though. Shrinkage is on point too, but that’s probably because I sweated my hair at the House Music Festival.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@mica @sonsireegemini


----------



## blazingbeauty

Long Term Protective Style Regimen:

Satin Bonnet Every Night
Spritz Daily with Braid Spray/Aphogee Tea
“Waterless” Wash 1x/Wk (Starting Week 2)
    - Cleanse Scalp w/Dry Gel Shampoo
    - Spritz Hair w Leave In Mix
    - Lightly Oil Length
Fully Wash Twists & Retwist Front 1x/Month


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You can get me to eat mostly anything if there are bell peppers in it.  Actually any kind of peppers... red, yellow ....green... Throw in some garlic and onions and now you might make me fall in love.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im not into labels but this Dior Diorissimo smells so good.

Goodness!


----------



## LadyRaider

I am trying not to cry. I haven't had shoulder length hair in  years.   It's a cute cut. That is, if I wore my hair straight. But I'm not great at straight hair. Plus I exercise too much to wear my hair straight long. 

What makes people cut 4 inches of hair off? It all COULDN'T have been damaged. I was just in there 6 months ago. Y0u can't get 4 inches of damage in 6 months... not wearing it curly, you can't. 

I'm not going to cry. I'm not liking the look of the wash and go. Looks like a big unruly afro with shrinkage. I think I can do a good braid out. I just have to remember how I used to do it. I don't even remember anymore. 

I said, my overall goal is length. So why, oh why did she cut so much?

My mom had long hair. She's cut it and it'd grow back. But within a decade of my current age, it DIDN'T grow back. Plus, I'm not great at all the protective stuff, and I like to play in my hair. So length doesn't come that easy to me. 

Sigh... poor me. I never win.  I guess I'm going to cry a little.


----------



## Dayjoy

LadyRaider said:


> I am trying not to cry. I haven't had shoulder length hair in  years.   It's a cute cut. That is, if I wore my hair straight. But I'm not great at straight hair. Plus I exercise too much to wear my hair straight long.
> 
> What makes people cut 4 inches of hair off? It all COULDN'T have been damaged. I was just in there 6 months ago. Y0u can't get 4 inches of damage in 6 months... not wearing it curly, you can't.
> 
> I'm not going to cry. I'm not liking the look of the wash and go. Looks like a big unruly afro with shrinkage. I think I can do a good braid out. I just have to remember how I used to do it. I don't even remember anymore.
> 
> I said, my overall goal is length. So why, oh why did she cut so much?
> 
> My mom had long hair. She's cut it and it'd grow back. But within a decade of my current age, it DIDN'T grow back. Plus, I'm not great at all the protective stuff, and I like to play in my hair. So length doesn't come that easy to me.
> 
> Sigh... poor me. I never win.  I guess I'm going to cry a little.


I wish we were in person.


----------



## blazingbeauty

LadyRaider said:


> I am trying not to cry. I haven't had shoulder length hair in  years.   It's a cute cut. That is, if I wore my hair straight. But I'm not great at straight hair. Plus I exercise too much to wear my hair straight long.
> 
> What makes people cut 4 inches of hair off? It all COULDN'T have been damaged. I was just in there 6 months ago. Y0u can't get 4 inches of damage in 6 months... not wearing it curly, you can't.
> 
> I'm not going to cry. I'm not liking the look of the wash and go. Looks like a big unruly afro with shrinkage. I think I can do a good braid out. I just have to remember how I used to do it. I don't even remember anymore.
> 
> I said, my overall goal is length. So why, oh why did she cut so much?
> 
> My mom had long hair. She's cut it and it'd grow back. But within a decade of my current age, it DIDN'T grow back. Plus, I'm not great at all the protective stuff, and I like to play in my hair. So length doesn't come that easy to me.
> 
> Sigh... poor me. I never win.  I guess I'm going to cry a little.



I’m so sorry this happened! I wish more stylists would LISTEN to what we ask them


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@LadyRaider Aww, honey 
That’s why people hate going to the salon. Maybe next time you can visit a Supercuts or something with your hair straightened and tell them exactly how much to cut.


----------



## imaginary

I putt off wash day this week because I didn't want to have to shampoo my hair. Totally forgot I bought shikakai for this very purpose. At least now I just need to look up some recipes to prep for next weekend.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’ve been trying to start my locs, but something always happens. Now the laundry key has mysteriously disappeared, I have to go to the dang laundromat. This is gonna be an all day process. Ugh


----------



## blazingbeauty

If anyone is a pro at installing marley twists/kinky twists, how do you stop your real hair from escaping the twists?


----------



## Bun Mistress

i need to vent somewhere wanted to start a whole thread on this butbthough twice about that.  How is it we now have generations of grown arse women that cannot do their own hair. 

I am visiting family and everyone is saying how they can't believe I do my own hair.  Then ask for advice.  Then how I dont understand their hair and I dont know blah blah blah. 
Some told me I didnt understand their hair after they asked me for help because they had not had a perm in 6 months.

I transitioned to natural for 2 and a half years. 6 months is just stretching a perm. please.

basically dont complain that a stylist is doing a bad job taking care or YOUR HAIR. Then keep going back and giving them your money.

Lastly, black people keep telling me the black hair is harder than white hair and that is why they don't do their hair.  First. How do you know? I see a lot of white women that wash and go annd their hair loooks a mess.  There are plenty of forums full of white women trying to grown their hair out.  Stay in your lawn, stopping looking across the street


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

blazingbeauty said:


> If anyone is a pro at installing marley twists/kinky twists, how do you stop your real hair from escaping the twists?


Some people use gel or an edge control on the entire length of hair.


----------



## GGsKin

blazingbeauty said:


> If anyone is a pro at installing marley twists/kinky twists, how do you stop your real hair from escaping the twists?



Also, once you've got the hair plaited or twisted in at the base/ root, you want to wrap the 'added' hair around your hair so that your hair is enclosed within the added hair, (making sure to keep the tension on the point you've stopped braiding). As you continue to twist the length, your hair will make up the 'bulk' of the added hair, and should look as one.


----------



## blazingbeauty

GGsKin said:


> Also, once you've got the hair plaited or twisted in at the base/ root, you want to wrap the 'added' hair around your hair so that your hair is enclosed within the added hair, (making sure to keep the tension on the point you've stopped braiding). As you continue to twist the length, your hair will make up the 'bulk' of the added hair, and should look as one.



By wrap, do you mean just laying the added  hair on top of the real hair, or wrapping each strand before twisting like a faux loc? (Sorry for the dumb question).


----------



## GGsKin

blazingbeauty said:


> By wrap, do you mean just laying the added  hair on top of the real hair, or wrapping each strand before twisting like a faux loc? (Sorry for the dumb question).



It's not dumb. Not as tight as a faux lock. Taking the 'two strands' of your real hair, and placing them within the strands you make for your twists, just before you begin to twist the length. Like wrapping your hair in a jacket or a sort of hair 'spring roll' lol (so that your hair is now wrapped and hidden). Ìt allows your hair to blend so you tend not to see a blatant demarcation where your hair ends.


----------



## blazingbeauty

GGsKin said:


> It's not dumb. Not as tight as a faux lock. Taking the 'two strands' of your real hair, and placing them within the strands you make for your twists, just before you begin to twist the length. Like wrapping your hair in a jacket or a sort of hair 'spring roll' lol (so that your hair is now wrapped and hidden). Ìt allows your hair to blend so you tend not to see a blatant demarcation where your hair ends.


Thank you! That makes a lot of sense. I’m going to test it out


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Divastate @long.hair.dont.care


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I made it! Not a single hair product bought all weekend.


----------



## water_n_oil

oneastrocurlie said:


> I made it! Not a single hair product bought all weekend.


----------



## ckisland

It's been a week and my hair is still sooooo straight   . Also Charisse Christine is my new hair idol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@CaramelPrincezz


----------



## SAPNK

blazingbeauty said:


> If anyone is a pro at installing marley twists/kinky twists, how do you stop your real hair from escaping the twists?



I use edge control on my ends. Works much better than gel imo. Most brands work well for me.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

water_n_oil said:


>



Side bar: it look me until now to realize where this dude is from lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I am so glad I found someone to give most of my hair stuff to.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Okay, I am so totally confused right now. I washed my hair probably 3 days ago, deep conditioned, the works. The only thing I’ve added to my hair is the Juices and Berries spray I added about 3 days ago, because I’ve been trying to start my locs and I didn’t wanna add any additional products to it. I’ve just been keeping it under a satin lined wig cap, with a headwrap on top.

It’s soft, and I’m so confused right now lol


----------



## icsonia22

Am I the only one who gets a sore scalp from product build up? My mama used to put grease on my scalp when I was a kid and I never remember having any issues. Let some Shea butter or Jerry curl juice hit my scalp when I'm moisturizing now that I'm an adult....scalp feels like I have extra tight braids installed until I shampoo. It's so weird because I used to go several months without ever washing my hair and now I have to do it once a month. Healthy hair journeys must do something to your scalp. My scalp has a low tolerance for carelessness


----------



## oneastrocurlie

icsonia22 said:


> Am I the only one who gets a sore scalp from product build up? My mama used to put grease on my scalp when I was a kid and I never remember having any issues. Let some Shea butter or Jerry curl juice hit my scalp when I'm moisturizing now that I'm an adult....scalp feels like I have extra tight braids installed until I shampoo. It's so weird because I used to go several months without ever washing my hair and now I have to do it once a month. Healthy hair journeys must do something to your scalp. My scalp has a low tolerance for carelessness



You sure it isn't an allergic reaction to something?


----------



## Lita

I’m doing physical therapy to get my arms strong again..I’m trying hard.I miss washing/deep conditioning my hair weekly..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Prettymetty

Whew child. This reversion is disrespectful.  We straight hair naturals are not ok outchea


----------



## BeautifulRoots

Gave myself a little trim today in hopes of getting rid of straggly ends.  Well, the ends aren't straggly anymore, but my hair is still uneven. Sigh.  I wish I knew had to cut my own hair.


----------



## Chrismiss

What are those gray strips(they seem like stretchy paper strips??) that I see people tying/wrapping around their edges to lay them down? Can I get them at Sally's or a beauty supply?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Chrismiss said:


> What are those gray strips(they seem like stretchy paper strips??) that I see people tying/wrapping around their edges to lay them down? Can I get them at Sally's or a beauty supply?


Those are wrap strips. Definitely get them from a BSS. Sally’s probably a little expensive for that.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really have been doing the absolute least to my hair. Finger detangling everyday, spritzing with Oyin’s Juices and Berries, popping on my headwraps. Just waiting until I have enough time and energy to start my locs. This is up there with me having a fade in terms of time spent lol. I kinda like how freeing it is.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BeaLady @gingertea @nerdography @ThursdayGirl


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m trying to love my natural hair, but it’s so big and unpredictable. I don’t know how long it will take me to like it. 

I’m a low key person and my hair is not.


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair is so ready for a wash, but I’m ready for bed so... Maybe tomorrow


----------



## LadyRaider

So this unexpected haircut has sent me back to the natural hair community in earnest... here and on YouTube.

It's been years since I heard from Pastor Dickey, but he's still speaking the truth.


----------



## LadyRaider

Interestingly, 
I always thought I was a wash and go failure because I couldn't get one of mine to last more than a day. I wash it every day. 

Pastor Dicky up there (previous post) says you're SUPPOSED to wash and go every day. Shoot. 

And interestingly, he says to blow dry hair before doing twist outs/braid outs, etc.


----------



## icsonia22

oneastrocurlie said:


> You sure it isn't an allergic reaction to something?


I'm not really sure. My strands love product but my scalp can't stand it, especially hair butters


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wish I had two clone heads. That way I could swap out the head if I wanted a different style. One relaxed, one loose natural, and one locked.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@carljr @LaNecia @MsGoody531 @nyeredzi  


#geminseason


----------



## ClassyJSP

i'm debating on if I should trim my own ends or stop in the salon and have someone trim my ends for me.


----------



## icsonia22

Somebody with 4b hair be a test dummy for me real quick lol. Do a wash and go with some wetline gel and whipped Shea butter and let me know if you get any single strand knots or tangles. Every time I start experimenting, I end up having to big chop so I need someone else to try it out


----------



## nyeredzi

shawnyblazes said:


> @carljr @LaNecia @MsGoody531 @nyeredzi
> 
> 
> #geminseason


Thank you!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

icsonia22 said:


> Somebody with 4b hair be a test dummy for me real quick lol. Do a wash and go with some wetline gel and whipped Shea butter and let me know if you get any single strand knots or tangles. Every time I start experimenting, I end up having to big chop so I need someone else to try it out



I'm 4b, mostly in the middle and back, and I wng 98% of the time. Honestly the longer I do it the less I get. I've been told if you have a whole lot it might be time for a trim.


----------



## ClassyJSP

ClassyJSP said:


> i'm debating on if I should trim my own ends or stop in the salon and have someone trim my ends for me.



Just thought about it, I'm not super confident in my cutting skills so I'll let someone else trim.


----------



## Meritamen

I found my first grey hair!  Was just thinking about dying my hair jet black but now I don't want to cover it up.


----------



## icsonia22

I stopped being a scaredy cat and did a wash and go on 4 of the mini braids that I took out. The verdict is ain't nobody finna take out all these itty bitty braids for these mediocre results. I need to go wash the sections that I messed with and put the braids back. I know nothing of natural hair but that lazy natural hair life.


----------



## gingertea

shawnyblazes said:


> @BeaLady @gingertea @nerdography @ThursdayGirl



Thank you! #geminigang


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I get the urge to make a fuss in my hair like 3 days after I do some sort of protective style. I did box braids recently. Trying to keep them in for at least 3 weeks, and I already want to take it down and fiddle with my hair.

I even bought a bamboo brush. And I don’t really brush my hair. What the heck....am I doing? Lol



water_n_oil said:


> What PJ friends are for amirite?



Agreed lol. Watching product empties and reviews on YouTube is such a trigger for me. Lol Half of the products I’ve tried, and don’t really care for, but when I binge watch videos I get the urge to buy every product I see.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> However, I’ve come to realize that if I want some actual color...I need to bleach. I’m scurred of that though. I remember what happened the last time, but in all honesty I didn’t start at the ends first.



I feel that. I’m dying to throw back to the days of rainbow cotton candy color phase in high school. I’d probably just do a streak, but I’m scared too. There’s way too much opportunity for some part of my hair to get messed up.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Where’s Adora? I just randomly thought about her and her love for Blue Magic while braiding my granny’s hair with the green Blue Magic. 

Speaking of Granny, I need to get her some no rinse shampoo. Her hair seems to be looser than I remember. I could have sworn she was a type 4 when I was younger, but as of late, she is a solid type 3. I’m talking ringlets and all She washes her hair every few months (no typo) even with color (she dyes it black) doesn’t wear her hair out at all, except when she’s going to the doctor or something. Even then it’s braided into single braids. It’s usually just 4 or five braids. She NEVER wears her hair straight or not in a single braid. I think she did it when she was younger. She doesn’t even wear cornrows  She keeps it covered 99% of the time with a bonnet, even in the Summer. It used to be a winter hat from the BSS, but I convinced her to switch to a bonnet. I’m telling y’all, she’s been wearing her hair like this for YEARS. And I think she’s solidly midback. I told her yesterday “if you were to look at my hair, and look at your hair, you couldn’t even tell we were related” 

She’s experiencing some hair loss, and I think it’s because she had too much sebum built up. I think I’m about to turn her onto Queen Shea


----------



## Royalq

been focusing on my ends lately. Im keeping my relaxed hair flat iron and i previously thought to do that I couldnt use product on my hair after flat ironing. That left my hair dry and ends scraggly and desperate for moisture. So 2 days ago I did APhogee 2 step on my ends, 2 minute on my whole head, Joico moisture balm/ AUssie moist mixture DC for 3 hours. Hair came out juicy and strong. Put my redken treatments in and blow dried and flat iron. Now every few days imma put a dab of Motions moisturizer on the ends and seal with a tiny amount of redken argan oil. Also frequently was my head wrap because it can accumulate oils that transfer to my hair and make my hair heavy.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Where’s Adora? I just randomly thought about her and her love for Blue Magic while braiding my granny’s hair with the green Blue Magic.
> 
> Speaking of Granny, I need to get her some no rinse shampoo. Her hair seems to be looser than I remember. I could have sworn she was a type 4 when I was younger, but as of late, she is a solid type 3. I’m talking ringlets and all She washes her hair every few months (no typo) even with color (she dyes it black) doesn’t wear her hair out at all, except when she’s going to the doctor or something. Even then it’s braided into single braids. It’s usually just 4 or five braids. She NEVER wears her hair straight or not in a single braid. I think she did it when she was younger. She doesn’t even wear cornrows  She keeps it covered 99% of the time with a bonnet, even in the Summer. It used to be a winter hat from the BSS, but I convinced her to switch to a bonnet. I’m telling y’all, she’s been wearing her hair like this for YEARS. And I think she’s solidly midback. I told her yesterday “if you were to look at my hair, and look at your hair, you couldn’t even tell we were related”
> 
> She’s experiencing some hair loss, and I think it’s because she had too much sebum built up. I think I’m about to turn her onto Queen Shea


I bought the No Rinse Shampoo and Conditioner and some Shea. I melted the Shea, (I boiled a pot of water, cut the stove off, and set the closed Shea container in the  water). I added a bit of Castor oil to the melted Shea, and beat it with some plastic forks cause I wasn’t at home. I had to make do with what I had lol. I wish I had my blender, I could have whipped it for her.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@trinigal27


----------



## icsonia22

I retain the most length when I protective style using my own hair instead of weave. Mini braids are my go to protective style because I can wash them, deep condition, moisturize and keep them in for several weeks before it's time to take them out. I think I'm a protective style junkie


----------



## Napp

hate my hair

It's not thick or full looking. And the texture of the strands is so annoying. (Not the curl pattern) Product just sits on my strands. Nothing will hold my curls right now either. I have to wash and go daily or wear or bun so my hair doesn't looks crazy. It doesn't grow fast even though I'm retaining. It just sucks.


----------



## water_n_oil

I don't get why people get so up in arms about those who do DIY hair care. Humans have been using herbs, fruits, etc since the dawn of time. Strange that it's considered absurd compared to things made in a lab (not to say the latter is).


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don’t know about y’all, but my natural hair cannot do t-shirts. I would’ve soaked through 2 T-shirt’s before the water stopped dripping in my eyes lol. I feel like my natural season is coming to an end. I was supposed to start my locs, but I don’t think I’m ready yet. I kinda enjoy switching between my natural hair and my relaxed hair. When I get sick of my relaxed hair, I can shave it off and go natural. When I’m sick of my natural hair, I can get a relaxer. 

One thing I do know, that when I go natural again, I wanna be in a position for someone else to care for my hair. I’m kinda tired now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I didnt get to take my hair down yesterday.

 Im at work until 3 pm today.  My soft bonnet should arrive but  I dunno.


My color appointment is the 6th. I really need to have my hair taken down.  I wonder if I can pay my gf to do it??


----------



## trinigal27

shawnyblazes said:


> @trinigal27




Thank you


----------



## GettingKinky

@ItsMeLilLucky are you definitely getting a relaxer?

I envy your attitude towards your hair. There are many times I want to get a relaxer, but I don’t like having short hair and the thought of transitioning back to natural stops me in my tracks.


----------



## LaNecia

shawnyblazes said:


> @carljr @LaNecia @MsGoody531 @nyeredzi
> 
> 
> #geminseason


Awwww! Thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty

I don’t know if I’ll have time to wash my hair before my sons graduation. I may have to wig it until after the ceremony


----------



## blazingbeauty

Prettymetty said:


> I don’t know if I’ll have time to wash my hair before my sons graduation. I may have to wig it until after the ceremony



Congrats to you and your son!!


----------



## Prettymetty

blazingbeauty said:


> Congrats to you and your son!!


Thanks dear


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky are you definitely getting a relaxer?
> 
> I envy your attitude towards your hair. There are many times I want to get a relaxer, but I don’t like having short hair and the thought of transitioning back to natural stops me in my tracks.


Yes, I bought the stuff and everything lol.

Interestingly enough, I learn something new every time I relax or  go natural. I find that if the current state of my hair no longer suits my purposes, I can always change it. When I stop trying to force myself to stick to a certain texture, I feel more free. 

Of course this means I may never have long hair  but with the things I’ve learned here, I can definitely know how to have healthy hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks dear


He’s valedictorian too!! Preschool and beyond


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Now I have done some hella questionable stuff to my hair, but I don’t understand this. Lordt, why did this woman put a color rinse on top of relaxer that she didn’t even rinse out. 

What in the what..


----------



## Prettymetty

I ended up wearing the third wig that I tried on. It’s sad that I have so many.

Carter and Kash looking like brothers...


----------



## water_n_oil

I wanna try Ethique but I can't bring myself to drop that kind of money on such a small shampoo bar.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@baha_locks @Firstborn2 @Shandy21 




#geminiseason


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Prettymetty Omgness, they are so cute! My ovaries


----------



## long.hair.dont.care

shawnyblazes said:


> @Divastate @long.hair.dont.care


thank youuuu!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My head is so itchy
I’m about to beat myself into a headache


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My head is so itchy
> I’m about to beat myself into a headache


I couldn’t take it anymore and I relaxed


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why do these men kill their wives and think they can get away with it?  It never ceases to amaze me.

This fool dropped off items in different trash cans... uh, you dont think they have cameras???

https://abc7ny.com/blood-soaked-sponges-clothing-found-in-search-for-missing-mom/5326844/


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Canceled my color touch up appointment for next week. So my next one isn't until mid August. I sure hope I don't regret that because there's no squeezing it back in.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wonder if Smokey Robinson was singing about car ses. And did he have a jherri curl?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I find it so interesting that I’ve had a fade, but never a pixie cut. I’ve had it on quick weave, but not my own hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just casually switched wigs today and wore a brown wavy one...

I dipped my ends in melted coconut oil and massaged my scalp with it too. I need to wash my hair soon. This overnight coconut oil treatment has been marinating long enough 2 days


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I find it so interesting that I’ve had a fade, but never a pixie cut. I’ve had it on quick weave, but not my own hair.



Rock it girl! Pixies are fun! I rocked pixies for 17 years. I would rock it straight, curly, with scrunch curls, gelled down or just covered w a bandana. I’m always fighting the chopping urge to go back to it. This extra weight won’t let me be great right now so it’s serving as natural deterrent. Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Rock it girl! Pixies are fun! I rocked pixies for 17 years. I would rock it straight, curly, with scrunch curls, gelled down or just covered w a bandana. I’m always fighting the chopping urge to go back to it. This extra weight won’t let me be great right now so it’s serving as natural deterrent. Lol


Imma get to it eventually .
You know how I do


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BGT @nubianprincess83 

#gemini


----------



## GettingKinky

If my shrinkage doesn’t get any worse, in 2 years I’ll have a shoulder length wash n go.


----------



## baha_locks

shawnyblazes said:


> @baha_locks @Firstborn2 @Shandy21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #geminiseason




Thank you!!


----------



## Prettymetty

I got a new cheap wig today. 3 or more of them are going in the trash tonight... I will wash, dc and blow dry tonight too.


----------



## BGT

shawnyblazes said:


> @BGT @nubianprincess83
> 
> #gemini


Thank you !


----------



## PlanetCybertron

So I was on another hair forum, and huntyyyyyy....I feel kind of bad that I copped an attitude, but I’m sooo not the one to start trolling on the internet. I wasn’t even remotely speaking to this person.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Napp said:


> hate my hair
> 
> It's not thick or full looking. And the texture of the strands is so annoying. (Not the curl pattern) Product just sits on my strands. Nothing will hold my curls right now either. I have to wash and go daily or wear or bun so my hair doesn't looks crazy. It doesn't grow fast even though I'm retaining. It just sucks.



Awwwwww.

We’re all here for support if you need anything. Keep pushing through.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> When I stop trying to force myself to stick to a certain texture, I feel more free.



So much this!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PlanetCybertron said:


> So I was on another hair forum, and huntyyyyyy....I feel kind of bad that I copped an attitude, but I’m sooo not the one to start trolling on the internet. I wasn’t even remotely speaking to this person.


I feel bad that this is the only one I know of


----------



## PlanetCybertron

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I feel bad that this is the only one I know of



There’s another one called long hair community. But the majority of the users have hair in the 1a-2c. I think of all the 3-4’s that are on there, that are active, I can count on both hands. And of those that are relaxed, including myself, there’s like 3 lol.

You aren’t missing out on anything though. If I had a quarter for every time someone said something dumb or irrelevant I’d have enough to pay for the rest of my college career. Believe me.

I’d love to see more people inquire about hair texture such as ours and learn and understand from one another concerning hair care, but I guess it’s just one of those things where if people don’t want to research, or expand their knowledge then hey, stay like that, not my problem. 

One of my pen pals frequents the site a lot, so I’m always messaging her on there. She’s like my hair toy dealer lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@PlanetCybertron Yeesh  At least you ya a pen pal out the deal lol


----------



## PlanetCybertron

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @PlanetCybertron Yeesh  At least you ya a pen pal out the deal lol



Yeah I really enjoy talking with her. She actually took the time to understand our hair, and when I talk to her about certain things going on with my hair, she’s not standing there looking like a deer in headlights lol. 

It’s not all bad though. Hopefully with time people can expand their understanding.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PlanetCybertron said:


> Yeah I really enjoy talking with her. She actually took the time to understand our hair, and when I talk to her about certain things going on with my hair, she’s not standing there looking like a deer in headlights lol.
> 
> It’s not all bad though. Hopefully with time people can expand their understanding.


It’s 2019, how much time do they need? 
The Internet has been a thing for forever

I understand though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

NaturallyCurly Curltalk forum used to be like that @PlanetCybertron 

 A lot of the looser hair types used products for Type 4s, which is why Sheamoisture is so big.  NC used to be popping.  I learned a lot about my hair on there and Nappturality.   NC lost its cool when they started monitoring our posts OD .

Nappturality and NC spawned a lot of hair care lines.

I met a lot of company owners on both sites ( meet and greets, sponsorships, blogging, product giveaways)


Curly nikki forum was good too but died down after awhile.


----------



## water_n_oil

shawnyblazes said:


> NaturallyCurly Curltalk forum used to be like that @PlanetCybertron
> 
> A lot of the looser hair types used products for Type 4s, which is why Sheamoisture is so big.  NC used to be popping.  I learned a lot about my hair on there and Nappturality.   NC lost its cool when they started monitoring our posts OD .
> 
> Nappturality and NC spawned a lot of hair care lines.
> 
> I met a lot of company owners on both sites ( meet and greets, sponsorships, blogging, product giveaways)
> 
> 
> Curly nikki forum was good too but died down after awhile.


CN killed their own forum after they switched forum software and wouldn't update the app. Both were awful to use after that. I still talk to handful of people thanks to IG and other messaging apps at least.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> That NYC Curls is my #1 leave-in conditioner but you aint hear that from me lol



Have you ever done a wash n go using only the NYCcurls conditioner?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Have you ever done a wash n go using only the NYCcurls conditioner?



When I first went to Evan Joseph Salon, that's the only thing Cheyenne used to style me. Course it was perfect. I've tried it on my own and it doesn't turn out as defined. Soft. Moisturized. But not enough definition for me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Nothing irks me more than these owners refunding my products that’s oos without an email telling me they are doing so.  I opened my package and half the items aren’t there only to see the invoice has refund around the missing items.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Mingus


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> When I first went to Evan Joseph Salon, that's the only thing Cheyenne used to style me. Course it was perfect. I've tried it on my own and it doesn't turn out as defined. Soft. Moisturized. But not enough definition for me.



You went to the Evan Joseph salon?  I’m so jealous. I would LOVE for him to cut my hair. He is so detailed. I’m constantly stalking him and Cheyenne on Instagram.

Do you follow his no oils/butters philosophy?


----------



## GettingKinky

I didn’t know the founder of Briogeo was black. I’m going to buy some products. For sure the DC.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> You went to the Evan Joseph salon?  I’m so jealous. I would LOVE for him to cut my hair. He is so detailed. I’m constantly stalking him and Cheyenne on Instagram.
> 
> Do you follow his no oils/butters philosophy?



Yup. For about a year now. Cheyenne is my stylist. I just was in there last Wednesday. Lol. Cool people. Very nice salon too. I do follow their no oils/butters philosophy.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Yup. For about a year now. Cheyenne is my stylist. I just was in there last Wednesday. Lol. Cool people. Very nice salon too. I do follow their no oils/butters philosophy.



Have you noticed a big difference in the moisture level of your hair since you started going?


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I didn’t know the founder of Briogeo was black. I’m going to buy some products. For sure the DC.


Oh yeah the Be Gentle, Be Kind is an awesome shampoo.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

water_n_oil said:


> Oh yeah the Be Gentle, Be Kind is an awesome shampoo.



You know what? Get!


----------



## water_n_oil

oneastrocurlie said:


> You know what? Get!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Have you noticed a big difference in the moisture level of your hair since you started going?



I have. I don't think oil worked for me. Hot oil rinses made my hair hard. It wasn't all silky and smooth afterwards. I used to put oil on my scalp at my nape because I had a spot that was broken off. When I cut out oiling that area, hair grew back. 

Butters for wng are too thick for me. 

Now I will say I'll use a twisting souffle, which is pretty close to a butter consistency, for flat twists for a twist out. That's because I'm need something thick to hold the strands together and I don't necessarily want more moisture to get in my hair so my twist out is poofy.

So for me, cutting out oils and butters (mostly) work. I know there pllennttyy of people who use both and out here looking like Repunzel.

So while I know their comments get hostile because people don't agree with them, they do seem to keep their opinions on their own pages.


----------



## Prettymetty

I sprayed my ends with aloe juice and smoothed some argan oil on top. It smells so good!!


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> You went to the Evan Joseph salon?  I’m so jealous. I would LOVE for him to cut my hair. He is so detailed. I’m constantly stalking him and Cheyenne on Instagram.
> 
> Do you follow his no oils/butters philosophy?




I actually want to go to his salon or jaded tresses in NYC to cut my hair once I have some decent hang time.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

GettingKinky said:


> I didn’t know the founder of Briogeo was black. I’m going to buy some products. For sure the DC.



I’d love to support her business regularly, but man her products cost so much for me. And I know I’d need two of everything judging by how much hair I have.


----------



## Meritamen

water_n_oil said:


> Oh yeah the Be Gentle, Be Kind is an awesome shampoo.


I've been eyeing the whole line. Trying to fight the inner PJ.


----------



## water_n_oil

Meritamen said:


> I've been eyeing the whole line. Trying to fight the inner PJ.


Doooo iiiiit...I mostly liked the aforementioned shampoo and the Don't Despair Repair dc of the things I've tried.


----------



## Meritamen

water_n_oil said:


> Doooo iiiiit...I mostly liked the aforementioned shampoo and the Don't Despair Repair dc of the things I've tried.


I'm seriously tempted. I'm a sucker for pretty packaging and the ingredients sound heavenly for my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Been following this lady for years.  Cant believe shes still doing her hair shows


https://going-natural.com/

This was my first love

https://whatnaturalslove.com/products/going-natural-silky-shea-hair-butter


----------



## Mitzi

*Botox Capilar recipe*

Going to risk it.  For years, I've been looking for something to "texlax" the hair that is not ammonium-based nor any of the hydroxide-based relaxers.  BKT has been it for about 3 years but I'm not very consistent with it.  I order my product directly from Brazil.     I'm tired of the straight and no curls.  I just want something that wears off every month or two and gently loosens curls but eases me into straight when I want it.  And being that I'm tired of waiting 2-3 weeks to get product from Brazil (with the excess shipping cost, nevermind that we pay 3 to 4 times the price for product anyway),  I'm going to make my own "Botox capilar" and found a recipe online.  So, for all you mixologists who have access to wholesale supplies and whatnot, here's a recipe.  Please do your research on how lactic acid affects the hair strand:

http://megacabello.com/botox-para-el-cabello/

Yes, it's in Spanish but just copy and paste into Google Translate.  And here is a video on how to "loosen curls" without destroying the pattern and give them a lot of body.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My kid asked me “How’d you get a fro?” Now mind you I’m  texlaxed now.

I had taken my braids down last night and really finger detangled to put some X21 on. I left my hair like that and fell asleep.

I told him “I woke like this” 
What I wanted to say was “ if I know”


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@lovelycurls


----------



## Aggie

I really need a hair cut badly...I need to call the stylist and make an appointment soon or my hair will start to rebel on me and we can't have that .


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Aggie said:


> I really need a hair cut badly...I need to call the stylist and make an appointment soon or my hair will start to rebel on me and we can't have that .


Call her tomorrow. No time for set backs lol


----------



## Aggie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Call her tomorrow. No time for set backs lol


I will hon. Thanks for giving me the little push I needed .


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Aggie said:


> I will hon. Thanks for giving me the little push I needed .


No problem love


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

After checking my hair, I decided that I was getting too comfortable with sleeping on my satin pillowcase with no head covering. I wear headwraps in the day time, that’s why I didn’t cover my hair. However, the back of my head has been feeling a little weird so I just put in 4 ponytails and threw on a bonnet, but pushed it back cause I hate it on my edges unless there’s a scarf underneath.

Speaking of ponytail holders, I LOVE the fat ones. All I do is wrap it around once and  thassit. It’s marvelous. I was trying to find some solid black ones, but all Dollar Tree has is the multi colored ones. Luckily, my local beauty supply sells them. Also, I should never need another ponytail holders as long as I live. 

But seriously, I have a little box filled to the brim with ponytail holders and other hair accessories. I bet not lose any of them lol


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Y’all. Indigo is legitness. My hair is much darker now, but this softness and shine is just....yaaasssss!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Dposh167 @PittiPat @stlgirl


----------



## LavenderMint

It’s nearly 4am. Insomnia is something else. But thanks to YouTube, I now know how man weaves get installed. 

Bye bye suggested videos that made any sense.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MeaWea said:


> It’s nearly 4am. Insomnia is something else. But thanks to YouTube, I now know how man weaves get installed.
> 
> Bye bye suggested videos that made any sense.



Don’t feel bad, I watched a man make a jello pool.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Been at work since 3 am.  Looking around like this...

Actually, I clocked in at 229 am.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Learned a new word! Anathema

 Someone or something dislikes a lot.

Also used religiously, a vehement denunciation.


----------



## blazingbeauty

On a scale of 1 to 10, how strong is beeswax?


----------



## water_n_oil

shawnyblazes said:


> Learned a new word! Anathema
> 
> Someone or something dislikes a lot.
> 
> Also used religiously, a vehement denunciation.


Are you watching Good Omens?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

water_n_oil said:


> Are you watching Good Omens?



No, I was reading a bible excerpt from Daily Inspirations and it used it in a sentence.  @water_n_oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

blazingbeauty said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, how strong is beeswax?



Strong or...sticky for hold?  @blazingbeauty 

Think of a pomade on steroids.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I tried to watch Good Omens but after the Lion and Adam, I was looking like this 

@water_n_oil   I'll try again.


----------



## water_n_oil

shawnyblazes said:


> I tried to watch Good Omens but after the Lion and Adam, I was looking like this
> 
> @water_n_oil   I'll try again.


Lmao! Anathema is the name of one of the characters, I'm sure because of the word meaning. I like Neil Gaiman and David Tennant so I was all over it.


----------



## LadyRaider

water_n_oil said:


> Lmao! Anathema is the name of one of the characters, I'm sure because of the word meaning. I like Neil Gaiman and David Tennant so I was all over it.



As a professor of children's literature (among other things) I get all goose-bumpy when normal people say that like Neil Gaiman.


----------



## LadyRaider

Argh... Don't ask how much I've spent on hair products recently. I've been watching too many youtube videos. Why can't my hair look and act like the ladies' in the videos? Grrrrrr. There must be a step in their videos they are NOT showing me.


----------



## water_n_oil

LadyRaider said:


> As a professor of children's literature (among other things) I get all goose-bumpy when normal people say that like Neil Gaiman.


Should be a crime not to like him


----------



## movingforward

I miss my Tex-lax hair. As soon as I’m done PS’ing I’m getting it done.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My scalp is itchy. 

Gonna wash tomorrow on my first day off for vacation!!! I want to use my clay but I just had my hair highlighted so I'm not sure if I want to go that route.

 I think I might go the Ayurvedic way and mix up some Shikakai with Amla, Brahmi, Tulsi, Maka and a tad bit of moringa powder while  focusing on my scalp. 

I have a few Sheamoisture Deep conditioner bases I have to use up. Might throw some amla and brahmi up in one with a little honey and put my steamer cap on.

So many ideas and only one head....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@geminilive @HairLovely


----------



## blazingbeauty

shawnyblazes said:


> Strong or...sticky for hold?  @blazingbeauty
> 
> Think of a pomade on steroids.



If that’s the case, I’ve gotta get me some. Nothing will hold my short hairs in place in twists (real hair and marley). Edge control works pretty well, but not for long and jars are small.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

blazingbeauty said:


> If that’s the case, I’ve gotta get me some. Nothing will hold my short hairs in place in twists (real hair and marley). Edge control works pretty well, but not for long and jars are small.



Try Curlz Passionfruit paste first.  It will do the job,  @blazingbeauty    You have to do it on dry hair.  Straight up beeswax is a pain to get out.


----------



## Prettymetty

My bday is in 3 days y’all and I’m so excited. I wanted to do a keratin treatment Thursday, but I’m not trying to spend my bday doing hair. This new wig I got is really cute. I think I’ll just wear it for my bday weekend.

It’s a really blunt bob. Not too short or too long. It doesn’t tangle. I think I’m in love


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So what youre telling me is OUR birthday is in THREE Days @Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty

shawnyblazes said:


> So what youre telling me is OUR birthday is in THREE Days @Prettymetty


Yesssss bday twin


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Prettymetty said:


> Yesssss bday twin



Im so happy this year!!! @Prettymetty 

I pray the good Lord continue to hold you close and near in his arms!!!  Whatever you attempt you shall accomplish!!!

 This world is a cold place but you can achieve anything sis!!!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need to host a natural swap meet up every 3-4 months.

Curlfest is having a skate event 07/28 in NY. I purchased my ticket last week. If anyone else is going let me know!

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/curlfest-roller-set-tickets-62993980692


----------



## Meritamen

I just gave my hair a much needed trim to deal with the SSKs. Even with the heat damage I did not see as many splits as I expected. My ends looked like they were in pretty good shape besides the knots. But I still dusted them since I'm probably not going to do this again until next year. My twists feel great.

I cannot wait to have longer hair so that my hair will look nicer in buns and bantu knots. I wear my twists up but I feel that having such a small bun makes me look childish.


----------



## Prettymetty

I really wanted to wash my hair today, but lying in bed reading a book seems like a better idea...


----------



## Prettymetty

shawnyblazes said:


> Im so happy this year!!! @Prettymetty
> 
> I pray the good Lord continue to hold you close and near in his arms!!!  Whatever you attempt you shall accomplish!!!
> 
> This world is a cold place but you can achieve anything sis!!!!!


Thanks hun. I already know it. God is and has always been so awesome!! I pray that this is your best year yet!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Brwnbeauti @billyne


----------



## Brwnbeauti

shawnyblazes said:


> @Brwnbeauti @billyne


Thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m feeling extra pretty and confident today. My mom told me I look Egyptian with this hairstyle. I’m feeling myself a bit. I go see bae this weekend too. It’s gonna be lit. He’s a Gemini too and when we link up it’s fire


----------



## ckisland

My hair is not tangling or dry (been straight for 3 weeks), but my scalp is getting itchy. I think I'm going to use my scalp exfoliate along with my regular shampoo. I probably need to buy my own ORS stuff instead of borrowing my mom's   . I'm definitely going to be too tired to straighten it again tonight, so a twist n'curl it is!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I trimmed my ends for the first time in a yr and honestly my ends really werent bad at all. I had to trim barely anything and its not even noticeable (to me). My wash and go came out BOMB after my trim and now its back in my routine twists. I'm really going to continue babying my hair. Prepoo with herbal oil, shampoo with a good sulfate shampoo, dc with either moisture/protein depending on my hairs needs, leave in and seal with my shea blend. 

That plus leaving it in twists is the game plan. I play in it occasionally but its mostly in my signature twists (and I love it). I'm finding surprisingly enough i like my hair put away more than out. I'll trim again in 6-8 months.


----------



## GettingKinky

It’s been 4 weeks since my Deva Cut. On the plus side I now let my hair air dry and shrink and it looks fairly decent. I’m also getting used to the volume. 

On the minus side - she cut part of one side too short and it doesn’t blend with the rest. But I don’t want to cut the rest of my hair shorter to make it blend with the short section. I’ll probably look for a different stylist when I go for a trim in 4-6 months.


----------



## Prettymetty

I took down each braid, sprayed it with aloe, detangled, and added avocado oil before I braided it back. This removed the shed hair, tightened my braids and moisturized my hair. Not to mention it saved me hours!! I may do this wash day hack next week too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It’s our birthday!!!!

@Beamodel @Barbie83 @Prettymetty @mshoney2u @shawnyblazes


----------



## imaginary

not sure how I'm gonna do my hair this weekend. Thought of doing a Henna but not sure I'll have the time


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shawnyblazes said:


> It’s our birthday!!!!
> 
> @Beamodel @Barbie83 @Prettymetty @mshoney2u @shawnyblazes



Happy Birthday


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I don't think the faux locs I ordered will be here by this weekend. Booooo


----------



## Barbie83

shawnyblazes said:


> It’s our birthday!!!!
> 
> @Beamodel @Barbie83 @Prettymetty @mshoney2u @shawnyblazes




Happy birthday beauties


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The smell of someone who smokes car when the AC is on is the worst.  


Ugh.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

oneastrocurlie said:


> I don't think the faux locs I ordered will be here by this weekend. Booooo



Tracking finally updated and my package is in the city. Woo!


----------



## Beamodel

shawnyblazes said:


> It’s our birthday!!!!
> 
> @Beamodel @Barbie83 @Prettymetty @mshoney2u @shawnyblazes



@shawnyblazes thank you sis. Happy birthday to you too


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Me: *plucks chin hair*

Also me: *examines chin hair*

Still me: How come the hair on my head isn’t like this?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> It’s our birthday!!!!
> 
> @Beamodel @Barbie83 @Prettymetty @mshoney2u @shawnyblazes


Happy Birthday Ladies!

 Thanks for always wishing everyone Happy Birthday @shawnyblazes
You’re the best!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Prettymetty  I thought you were the 12th? Oh, well. Heres more birthday cheer!!!

@wadadligyal 

Thanks @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## oneastrocurlie

oneastrocurlie said:


> Tracking finally updated and my package is in the city. Woo!



Annddd these Bobbi Boss nu locs are not made for individual crotchet braids. YouTube lied. The website sent me color 30 instead of 1b/30 idc what this packaging says.

Submitted my return request. I'll just wash and reused the ones I took out last month.

So glad I tested this out before trying to install them.


----------



## Prettymetty

shawnyblazes said:


> @Prettymetty  I thought you were the 12th? Oh, well. Heres more birthday cheer!!!
> 
> @wadadligyal
> 
> Thanks @ItsMeLilLucky


Girl I didn’t know what day it is or my math was off 
Thanks hun


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I’m officially a wash n go girl.

My hair shrinks way more than I’d like, it has way more volume than I want,  and it’s not shiny or bouncy, but I’m getting accustomed to it.

The most important thing is that it fits my lazy lifestyle.  It only requires 15-20 minutes in the shower 2-3 times a week. 

I may still play around with products, but for the most part I’m on autopilot now.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

shawnyblazes said:


> @BeaLady @gingertea @nerdography @ThursdayGirl


I’m just seeing this.  Thank you Shawn’s - you’re so sweet wishing everyone a Happy B-day.  I hope yours was amazing!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I will admit I'm sooo late to this game but flax seed gel.  Pure home made flax seed gel is AWESOME

i have cottony hair and without gel and shea butter it just is a hard no on wearing it loose. Loves to dreed up and knot before you judge me for a texture argument.  ''

I am supposed to wash tomorrow but i really dont need to, for once.  I used it on Braid outs which every video i saw said don't.  But it was a 10 everytime.  

If you have ben thining about this and never pulled the trigger get in here


----------



## Platinum

Good Lawd, I'm scalp itches like crazy. I've been doing the dreaded "weave pat" all week and I haven't worn weave in several years.


----------



## Platinum

Bun Mistress said:


> I will admit I'm sooo late to this game but flax seed gel.  Pure home made flax seed gel is AWESOME
> 
> i have cottony hair and without gel and shea butter it just is a hard no on wearing it loose. Loves to dreed up and knot before you judge me for a texture argument.  ''
> 
> I am supposed to wash tomorrow but i really dont need to, for once.  I used it on Braid outs which every video i saw said don't.  But it was a 10 everytime.
> 
> If you have ben thining about this and never pulled the trigger get in here



I love homemade Flaxseed gel for my re-twists.


----------



## Nightingale

Platinum said:


> Good Lawd, I'm scalp itches like crazy. I've been doing the dreaded "weave pat" all weave and I haven't worn weave in several years.



I've been taking Benadryl every night for the last year and that has helped me tremendously with itching. Give it a shot, it may help you too.


----------



## Platinum

Nightingale said:


> I've been taking Benadryl every night for the last year and that has helped me tremendously with itching. Give it a shot, it may help you too.



I’ll try that. Thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m thinking about starting back with the Monistat for growth. I’ll add it to my wash day hack once a week.


----------



## blazingbeauty

I’m starting to notice bits of breakage from my real hair falling from my marley twists. I think because the hair escaped the twists.

 I get so many compliments on the style, but I’m worried about my real hair underneath that it defeats the purpose of a long term protective style. So I’ll be taking them out by the end of June.

Has anybody experienced this with kinky/marley/senegalese twists?


----------



## Prettymetty

I might do my sis some box braids before we go out tonight

Eta a pic. It took me a little over 2 hours


----------



## GettingKinky

I love seeing black women wearing their own hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

GettingKinky said:


> I love seeing black women wearing their own hair.


Me too


----------



## Bun Mistress

My new hair goal is mbl in my most natural state which is a braid out for my hair texture.  i don't know how long hair will have to be for this.  I was APL in a braid out before and TBL when I straighten a few year back for a big cut so maybe fairy length?


----------



## LadyRaider

What do y'all think of this ingredient list? It's for Aphogee Curlific Hydrating Curl Serum. 

So the cones with PEG in front of them are probably okay. Right?

I know that Trimethylsiloxyamodimethicone is supposed to be a very bad cone. But it's waaaay down the list. 

https://aphogee.com/product/curlific-hydrating-curl-serum/
_Water (Aqua,Eau), Pentylene Glycol, VP/DMAPA Acrylates Copolymer, Panthenol, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein, Silanetriol, Mauritia Flexosa Fruit Oil, Sodium PCA, Phytantriol, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Coceth-7, PPG-1-PEG-9 Lauryl Glycol Ether, PEG-12 Dimethicone, Polyquaternium-37, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Polyquaternium-11, Hydrolyzed Quinoa, Keratin Amino Acids, Trimethylsiloxyamodimethicone, C 11-15 Pareth-7, C 12-16 Pareth-9, Glycerin, Trideceth-12, Aminomethyl Propanol, Citric Acid,Phenoxyethanol,Tetrasodium EDTA, Fragrance (Parfum), Alpha Isomethylionone, Butylphenyl Methyl Propional (Lilial-Not INCI), Citronellol, Hexyl Cinnamal, Linalool_


----------



## LadyRaider

oneastrocurlie said:


> Yup. For about a year now. Cheyenne is my stylist. I just was in there last Wednesday. Lol. Cool people. Very nice salon too. I do follow their no oils/butters philosophy.


What's wrong with oils and butters??


----------



## LadyRaider

Napp said:


> hate my hair
> 
> It's not thick or full looking. And the texture of the strands is so annoying. (Not the curl pattern) Product just sits on my strands. Nothing will hold my curls right now either. I have to wash and go daily or wear or bun so my hair doesn't looks crazy. It doesn't grow fast even though I'm retaining. It just sucks.



Your hair sounds like mine.  
For a while, I lost interest in watching it, and just did my daily wash and gos and then when I paid attention again finally, I noticed it got sort of long. I mean it was longer than it ever was before... below APL.  Then, of course, a stylist cut off 4 years of slow progress >sucks teeth< 

I don't hate my hair though. I have pretty curls. And I've never been a beauty queen, so I accept looking crazy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@chocolat79 @waff @Meli-Melo @NBright @whosthatgurl


----------



## Lissa0821

I have spent years nursing my edges and crown of my hair with scalp massages, applying JBCO & extra condioner on wash day. My edges and crown area are filled in beautifully. And I just realized how thin and fragile my nape is. It's a really loose texture than rest of my head. I will apply JBCO for the next 3 months to see if there is any difference.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m turning into a PJ I just bought the Briogeo Don’t Despair Repair DC and the Curl Charisma chia + flax seed coil custard. I can’t wait to try them. Now I need to get a heat cap for the DC.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BillsBackerz67 @blackviolet @misskris816 @TallShyness


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I’m turning into a PJ I just bought the Briogeo Don’t Despair Repair DC and the Curl Charisma chia + flax seed coil custard. I can’t wait to try them. Now I need to get a heat cap for the DC.



I await your thoughts on the DC. It's on my wish list.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I await your thoughts on the DC. It's on my wish list.



I never DC with heat so I won’t have anything to compare it to. I’ll only know if I like how my hair turns out.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

LadyRaider said:


> What's wrong with oils and butters??



For me, they block out moisture instead of keeping it in. So my hair dries out instead of staying moisturized. I didn't realize that for myself until I started going to a particular salon that's anti oils & butters for hair.


----------



## waff

oneastrocurlie said:


> For me, they block out moisture instead of keeping it in. So my hair dries out instead of staying moisturized. I didn't realize that for myself until I started going to a particular salon that's anti oils & butters for hair.


This. Does not matter if it's prepoo, "sealing" the ends, on wet/dry hair, It dries out my hair and blocks moisture. I can tolerate it when it's mixed in with other ingredients in hair products, but on it's own it just doesn't work. It's not just coconut oil, other oils have the same effect.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

waff said:


> This. Does not matter if it's prepoo, "sealing" the ends, on wet/dry hair, It dries out my hair and blocks moisture. I can tolerate it when it's mixed in with other ingredients in hair products, but on it's own it just doesn't work. It's not just coconut oil, other oils have the same effect.



Yes. Oil or butter in something is fine because usually water is the first ingredient. Just by itself, not so much.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I hate that packing. I don’t know when’s the next time imma be able to wash my hair lol


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m loving my braids. I haven’t worn braids since my twenties lol. Looking young again haha. I sprayed my braids and scalp with aloe Vera this morning


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Does anyone else’s head get itchy when they eat spicy food or is it just me? Lol


----------



## Bun Mistress

ok so i haven't had a hair goal in years, now that i have one i am already feeling impatient.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

gbunnie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Any suggestions for moisturizing DCs for fine hair? Particularly, anything that helps with detangling natural hair
> 
> TIA



I’m testing TGIN honey hair mask.  I liked it on my last wash (first wash ever) with it.  Before that I was using Mane Choice heavenly halo.  My hair felt softer after TGIN.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Wonder where @Sharpened  has been?


----------



## Sharpened

shawnyblazes said:


> Wonder where @Sharpened  has been?


I'm here, mostly lurking, randomly posting in other parts of the forum. I had a major mysterious issue inflame my scalp and lost over 50% of my hair at the root. I had to BC, but it's growing back, no bald spots. I don't know what happened; I thought it was an allergic reaction.


----------



## GettingKinky

I can’t wait for my hot head to arrive. I think I’m going to use it to do a cellophane treatment.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sharpened said:


> I'm here, mostly lurking, randomly posting in other parts of the forum. I had a major mysterious issue inflame my scalp and lost over 50% of my hair at the root. I had to BC, but it's growing back, no bald spots. I don't know what happened; I thought it was an allergic reaction.



I miss seeing you post!  Glad to hear its growing back. @Sharpened


----------



## janaq2003

I'm lazy. Been wearing a wash n go for a week now... gonna pay for it on wash day


----------



## imaginary

ThursdayGirl said:


> I’m testing TGIN honey hair mask.  I liked it on my last wash (first wash ever) with it.  Before that I was using Mane Choice heavenly halo.  My hair felt softer after TGIN.



I second the TGIN. I need to now never be out of stock.


----------



## blackviolet

shawnyblazes said:


> @BillsBackerz67 @blackviolet @misskris816 @TallShyness
> 
> Happy Birthday to my fellow Gemini's *yay*
> throws confetti.......thanks Shawneyblazes


----------



## LadyRaider

I tried Txtr by Cantu. Now I know my hair doesn't like shea. What did I think was going to happen when I tried this line?

How worried should I really be about silicone? It's really hard to avoid.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Got my nails done. Thinking I’m all fancy. Ya know....well...hadn’t took into account the whole aspect of how BAD these things snag my hair. 

I swear if my right pinky nail and left middle finger nail get caught on ONE. MORE. HAIR.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

LadyRaider said:


> I tried Txtr by Cantu. Now I know my hair doesn't like shea. What did I think was going to happen when I tried this line?
> 
> How worried should I really be about silicone? It's really hard to avoid.


Its really not that big of a deal. It just causes buildup that needs to be removed by a sulfate.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t wait for my hot head to arrive. I think I’m going to use it to do a cellophane treatment.


i LOOOOVVVVEEEE my hot head. I use to never use heat either but then got a hot head and use it every wash day. if i don't use it i def notice a big difference. I do 3 cycles of 45 sec at 80% power flipping it inside out and shaking the beads around to evenly distribute the heat at every cycle. Its nice and toasty for the 30 min i dc. It gets cool on the outside after a while but every time i take it off to rinse my hair is warm (which is all that matters to me).


----------



## GGsKin

PlanetCybertron said:


> Got my nails done. Thinking I’m all fancy. Ya know....well...hadn’t took into account the whole aspect of how BAD these things snag my hair.
> 
> I swear if my right pinky nail and left middle finger nail get caught on ONE. MORE. HAIR.



That's how I felt when I had crystals stuck on. They looked so pretty but I had to wear latex gloves when doing hair. And they were just restricting in general.


----------



## LadyRaider

PlanetCybertron said:


> Got my nails done. Thinking I’m all fancy. Ya know....well...hadn’t took into account the whole aspect of how BAD these things snag my hair.
> 
> I swear if my right pinky nail and left middle finger nail get caught on ONE. MORE. HAIR.



Let me guess... dip?


----------



## PlanetCybertron

LadyRaider said:


> Let me guess... dip?


Acrylics. Powder ones


----------



## GettingKinky

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i LOOOOVVVVEEEE my hot head. I use to never use heat either but then got a hot head and use it every wash day. if i don't use it i def notice a big difference. I do 3 cycles of 45 sec at 80% power flipping it inside out and shaking the beads around to evenly distribute the heat at every cycle. Its nice and toasty for the 30 min i dc. It gets cool on the outside after a while but every time i take it off to rinse my hair is warm (which is all that matters to me).



Thanks for the tips on how to heat it up. I don’t think I’ll use mine every wash day, I’m waaaay to lazy for that. But I’m going to aim for once a week and if end up DCing every other week, I’ll be happy.


----------



## blazingbeauty

The best thing about braid sprays has to be the amount of humectants in them. It’s been really humid and wet lately so my real hair is taken care of.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m having a good hair day and I don’t know why. My hair is so unpredictable.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t wait for my hot head to arrive. I think I’m going to use it to do a cellophane treatment.


Yay you got a Hot Head!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Some times I be thisclose to cutting some of my hair off. I don’t know why


----------



## Prettymetty

I sprayed my braids with aloe juice today. Some of them are trying to unravel, so I braided them back tighter...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@KinksAndInk


----------



## imaginary

My hair has been so easy these past few months. Not so much in the upkeep because it's never been particularly difficult, but in the webbing and dryness from going so long without washing. Definitely will keep up with the BKT, it's only difficult buying things to ship to my country because of the customs limitations. End up paying for than double in fines over a certain limit and all these products are so expensive.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think my wash n go is going to be between ear length and chin length forever.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@ms.tatiana @Peppermynt


----------



## prettyinpurple

GettingKinky said:


> I think my wash n go is going to be between ear length and chin length forever.


Tell me about it :/  At least it's finally hanging down when it's wet.


----------



## shasha8685

I think I'm gonna try shingling again. I did it when I first went natural ( 3 years ago now!) but haven't done it since then...


----------



## wadadligyal

shawnyblazes said:


> @Prettymetty  I thought you were the 12th? Oh, well. Heres more birthday cheer!!!
> 
> @wadadligyal
> 
> Thanks @ItsMeLilLucky



Just now seeing this. Thank you so much for the birthday wishes.
I hope you have an awesome birthday as well. Much blessings to you.


----------



## GettingKinky

This morning while I was getting gas this guy at another pump yelled from his car “I love your natural hair!”  I’ve been grinning all day.


----------



## Meritamen

I wish I didn't have such an obsession problem. Now that I am back on this HHJ and so close to APL I can't help but do a length check _everyday_ and then being sad when I don't see a difference. I didn't even notice that I was retaining length until that day and so it wasn't something to focus on.
To combat this I will continue to keep my hair up in buns or braids. And will not allow myself to untwist my hair unless it is to retwist one that looks kinda wonky.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m taking my braids down Monday. I miss my hair


----------



## Ayesha81

a specific shampoo gives my hair a supernourished look when I venture off I always come back to it  Redken all soft shampoo.


----------



## BlackRinse

Yall i rediscovered hair grease after i pulled out some old doo gro from my hair products arsenal. I was applying it to my scalp because its the mega long revirtilizer. Anyway i had some excess on my hands and my hair had leave in conditioner in it so i wiped the excess on my hair. My hair stayed so moisturized and sleek. My hair is always dry, hair dressers always complain about my dry hair. My hair has not felt this moisturized in years. 

I bought softee herbal gro yesterday (because i added the doo gro to my mn mix that i am also now revisiting). Today i got a bowl filled half with boiled water and the other half with warm. Sprayed my hair with water, applied leave in and put the grease on starting at the ends smoothing up. Dipped my detangling brush in the water and was able to detangle from the roots. The shedding was next to nothing. I am sold. I called my sis and told her the revelations of our childhood friend hair grease.


----------



## GettingKinky

My DC isn’t going to be delivered until Monday and I won’t be home next weekend so I can’t try for a long time. I should have just driven to Sephora and bought it on the ground.


----------



## imaginary

I might do a henna treatment this weekend. I have some free time but no coconut milk. Hmm


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@HappywithJC723


----------



## GettingKinky

Some days I think I want to be all natural and make my own hair/skin products. But most days I just like the ease of buying everything from the store.


----------



## HappywithJC723

shawnyblazes said:


> @HappywithJC723



Thank you so much!


----------



## GettingKinky

I really like my lily silk sleep bonnet. It’s so lightweight so my head doesn’t get hot, and it stays on all night. I just bought a second one.


----------



## Lissa0821

This past weekend I was in New Orleans for a friends event, I got in early to hang out in the French Quarter on Friday. I had a twistout from mini twists the prior week.  It was hot and I sweated my behind off the majority of the day. My hair grew big and full over the course of the day.  I was waiting for my Uber that evening and this couple walked up to me.  The lady said your hair is gorgeous, it that a twist out.  I said yes, she asked what products I used and I told her.  The guy steps in and says your hair looks so healthy and your ends are amazing.  I am a cosmetologist and I have to say your hair is beautiful.  I was flattered and it just remind me how much I love this forum and  the information shared here has done for my caring for my hair.


----------



## imaginary

Note to self. Don't itch scalp with henna in.


----------



## Fine 4s

@Lissa0821

I wanna see a pic!!!


----------



## Fine 4s

Yesterday I was playing around with my back twists and stretched it out. Of course standing up it's different but this was fun and made me happy


----------



## Nightingale

My hair has been much drier since I gave birth. I've made progress hydrating it, but the battle is getting old. I want my pre-pregnancy hair back.


----------



## Lissa0821

Fine 4s said:


> @Lissa0821
> 
> I wanna see a pic!!!



No pictures, sweat was pouring off me in that Louisiana heat, didn't give a second thought to taking selfies which is why I was so caught off guard by the compliment.


----------



## Nightingale

My WnG came out pretty good. My hair is defined and hangs a little below armpit length when fully dry. That being said I can't imagine myself doing this style very often. I prefer the look of twists and am uncomfortable with my hair down and out. If its going to be down, twistouts and braidouts give more consistent results.


----------



## GettingKinky

Nightingale said:


> My WnG came out pretty good. My hair is defined and hangs a little below armpit length when fully dry. That being said I can't imagine myself doing this style very often. I prefer the look of twists and am uncomfortable with my hair down and out. If its going to be down, twistouts and braidouts give more consistent results.



Your WnG hangs to APL?  Your hair must be soooo long. I think I would need floor length hair before my WnG looked that long.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Feeling the urge to cut again.


----------



## Dayjoy

oneastrocurlie said:


> Feeling the urge to cut again.


Me too.  I showed my kids some pictures and neither of them was feeling it.  All I could think about was how easy my hair would be and they were thinking I would be changing my identity. 19yo DS said, “That’s cute, but not for you.  90% of the memories in my phone are of you with that hair” as he pointed to my two day old twist out fro.   I guess I’ll wait a little longer...


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Dayjoy said:


> Me too.  I showed my kids some pictures and neither of them was feeling it.  All I could think about was how easy my hair would be and they were thinking I would be changing my identity. 19yo DS said, “That’s cute, but not for you.  90% of the memories in my phone are of you with that hair” as he pointed to my two day old twist out fro.   I guess I’ll wait a little longer...



I'm really impatient. I say I want long(er) natural hair so my wash and go will at least cover my ears but it's going to take soooo long. Especially with my shrinkage. Like maybe I can find a bomb natural curly wig when I want that look and just keep it short.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@simplycee


----------



## Dayjoy

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm really impatient. I say I want long(er) natural hair so my wash and go will at least cover my ears but it's going to take soooo long. Especially with my shrinkage. Like maybe I can find a bomb natural curly wig when I want that look and just keep it short.


 I’m right around APL and haven’t really gained any real length in at least a few years.  I enjoy my hair but it’s work and I’m thinking about change.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Dayjoy said:


> I’m right around APL and haven’t really gained any real length in at least a few years.  I enjoy my hair but it’s work and I’m thinking about change.



I hear ya! My next trim appointment is in October. I'll see how I feel then. It might become a cut lol.


----------



## ms.tatiana

shawnyblazes said:


> @ms.tatiana @Peppermynt



thank you so much


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m obsessed with perfecting my wash n go. I want to redo it every day until I figure out the perfect technique so I can get it right EVERY time. 
But I don’t have that kind of time. I’ll have to make do with every 2-3 days.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Dayjoy @KinkyRN


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

$24 ... 

https://www.greencurly.com/product/clay-de-mint-8-oz/


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

The time is here ladies:
It is time to remove some body hair cause it is HAWT here now. I’ve been avoiding it cause I’m kinda blind and I have other stuff going on in my life. Here we go lol


----------



## GettingKinky

I got a random compliment on my hair today by the waitress at the pizza place where I had lunch. 

I need to figure out how to replicate this result. But I’m getting my gray colored in 2 days and I know my hair will be unhappy for days afterwards.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

I think that I'm gonna start a length goal for the front of my hair. I find that although pulling from the back makes me feel like my hair is long, when I pull from the front I'm always a bit disappointed because the front length doesn't match the back length. The back is full waist close to hip, while the front is just past BSL or what would be MBL I guess if you could see the back through the front. Basically somewhere just below my chest.

So hopefully by the end of the year I can get to belly button length (I know it's a lofty goal!!,but I was there before my impromptu bathroom cut last October) in the front. I'm trying to get to full hip by my graduation in the spring.


----------



## Dayjoy

shawnyblazes said:


> @Dayjoy @KinkyRN


Thank you SO MUCH!!!  I want to wish @KinkyRN, fellow Cancer, June 26er, and fellow RN Happy Birthday too!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BSL_Journey @keranikki


----------



## keranikki

shawnyblazes said:


> @BSL_Journey @keranikki




Thank you!!!!


----------



## Meritamen

I can't decide if I want to dye my hair jet black or not. I _love_ having jet black hair but I have a grey hair coming in and I don't want to dye it. *_sigh_*


----------



## GettingKinky

Meritamen said:


> I can't decide if I want to dye my hair jet black or not. I _love_ having jet black hair but I have a grey hair coming in and I don't want to dye it. *_sigh_*



Gray hairs are dye resistant. Depending on what type of color you use the gray may stay gray.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Think imma just kick it here with y’all for forever. I really keep trying to be patient and understanding on these other hair sites, but like gosh. Everyone thinks their hair type is like THE hair type to have, with like no regards to any other hair type that’s legit kinky/color/chemically treated. 

Once upon I legit received this comment on another site:
“Conditioning too much is gonna make your hair oily. Maybe you need to clarify.”

Uhhh gurl?!

Have you not read my Bio? I could keep a bag filled with conditioner on my head, and my hair will still eventually get dry again.

So I tried y’all. I tried to be patient. I’m done lol


----------



## Nightingale

PlanetCybertron said:


> Think imma just kick it here with y’all for forever. I really keep trying to be patient and understanding on these other hair sites, but like gosh. Everyone thinks their hair type is like THE hair type to have, with like no regards to any other hair type that’s legit kinky/color/chemically treated.
> 
> Once upon I legit received this comment on another site:
> “Conditioning too much is gonna make your hair oily. Maybe you need to clarify.”
> 
> Uhhh gurl?!
> 
> Have you not read my Bio? I could keep a bag filled with conditioner on my head, and my hair will still eventually get dry again.
> 
> So I tried y’all. I tried to be patient. I’m done lol




I peeked at that other site and they have great general hair care tips, but they don't understand tightly curled or kinky hair. It just doesn't compute for them.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Nightingale said:


> I peeked at that other site and they have great general hair care tips, but they don't understand tightly curled or kinky hair. It just doesn't compute for them.



Yeah I definitely agree. I learned quite a few good practices that I still keep in my regimen, but as you’ve said, it’s like 1 and 1 equals anything but 2. So for the most part I’ll probably just PM my few buddies on there and just bombard you guys all the time lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have totally neglected my hair. Sybil probably hates me right now lol. But I’ve been super focused on packing my stuff up, and I’m really tired most of the time because they’re remodeling in my building with its crappy walls. At barely past 7am. And it’s legal, I checked I’m gonna do a proper wash day routine tomorrow if I’m not totally knackered. I just barely added some shampoo and didn’t even  condition the other day.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I've had these minitwists in for who knows how long. I want to try something new with my hair next week, but I'm scared of what that initial detangling session is gonna be like.  No regrets tho. Going long periods without doing my hair is the only way I can survive.


----------



## blazingbeauty

From now on, I’m not gonna focus on length, just the health of my hair and enjoying the process of taking care of it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yesterday morning I made it to the post office for packages that were never attempted to be delivered and it was a lot of complaints about the fill in delivery people once the senior people are on vacation.

 Its a mess.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@DaPPeR @SlimPickinz


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I forgot to make the rose water. I'll do it when I get home today.


Rhassoul,  fenugreek, little slippery elm and ACV.  ( Wondering if I should add some moringa powder)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I can’t post it with the Link showing  cursing. 


Smh. These YT women kill me.


----------



## LadyRaider

Hey guys... I've been complaining (often and loudly) about getting a lot of my hair cut off by an evil stylist. But you know what? I have also always dreamed of having hair all the same length. I never actually asked for it because I knew I have to have too much cut off. 

Well here I am. Now I have hair all the same length. What do you think about that? It looks REALLY cute straight. Unfortunately, I don't wear my hair straight. 

Do you think it's worth the risk of triangle hair? Would you have someone (not evil) go in and add some layers? Or if you had the opportunity to have hair all the same length, would you keep it?


----------



## GGsKin

@LadyRaider if I had the opportunity of hair all the same length, I would keep it that way with a U hemline. My hair is layered throughout and it has been bugging me trying to grow it out. At some point I should probably cut it to make it even- it could probably get me to longer lengths quicker but I dont want to cut to my shortest point. I want my hair to look and feel thicker and one length adds to that. I too, mainly wear my hair coily and the layers add shape to my loose hair so I'm mostly ok with taking what I believe to be the slower route for me.


----------



## GettingKinky

For years I have wanted shiny, bouncy natural curly hair. I’ve tried so many things to get it: LOC, MHM, shea butter, oil rinsing, curl cream, refresh spray and none of it gave me the hair I wanted.  I had finally given up and accepted that my natural hair wasn’t meant to be shiny and bouncy. 


I read about squish to condish a month or so ago and I started incorporating that into my wash days, but it didn’t really seem to make a huge difference . For whatever reason, probably because it’s quick and easy, I kept doing it. Then one day the pump stopped working on my conditioner so I had to take the top off to get the conditioner out. I ended up using waaay more than usual and then squish to condish started working. My hair absorbed sooooo much water. And the water stays in my hair. Even though my hair is soaking wet, it doesn’t drip. 


After squish to condish, I add my leave in and gel as usual and voila my hair is bouncy and shiny. 


All this time I thought I needed my hair to be “heavy” to swing so I added lots of product to try and get there. It turns out that it needs to be full of water. When I get out of the shower, and for hours afterward my hair feels heavy. But after it dries it’s actually very light. And it bounces and shines. 


There are a few other small changes I made that might have contributed .to my results, but I really think squish to condish was the main game changer. 


I use shampoo EVERY time I wash (2-3 times a week) a shampoo that makes my hair squeaky clean
I apply my gel in at least 10 sections usually 15

I’m am soooo happy with my hair that I want to sing it from the mountain tops and become a squish to condish evangelist. 


Here are a few things that I read about the technique and it makes so much sense to me. 


http://www.thereoncewasacurl.com/blog/squish-to-condish


http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2018/08/conditioning-technique-squish-to.html?m=1


----------



## rileypak




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@GGsKin @IntricateDesign @Matty4eva @Ms_Delikate @trini-chutney


----------



## GGsKin

@shawnyblazes Thank you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@gorgeoushair @C(squared)


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Recently, I came to the realization that I don’t use enough conditioner when I do my hair. Couple this with only recently realizing I wasn’t getting enough water in my hair...it’s no wonder my hair was always dry.

Increasing the amount of conditioner I use to cowash and then leave in has already yielded results of softer hair.

I need to REMEMBER that I need to use a lot of conditioner or else I’ll fall back into using less than enough.


----------



## Prettymetty

My work wife (a Caucasian woman) kinda hurt my feelings a bit when she said that our hair usually grows slower. Then I tried to prove her wrong by showing her pics and she said “That’s long hair for a black girl.” So we’re getting divorced I can’t be in a work marriage with someone so close minded. The point I was trying to make was that everyone’s hair grows at different rates... there are exceptions to every rule too. 

Basically in my life I have noticed that mixed hair grows faster/longer than black hair. In our defense, we don’t have super long hair because of the texture. I’ve kept my hair  between ball/mbl for years... Any longer and I would need a private stylist. However, some of us break all those rules and have hair to our bums. Carry on y’all. I’m a little bit buzzed right now. If you read this to the end bless you. I hope you get that Summer growth spurt too.


----------



## Nightingale

Prettymetty said:


> My work wife (a Caucasian woman) kinda hurt my feelings a bit when she said that our hair usually grows slower. Then I tried to prove her wrong by showing her pics and she said “That’s long hair for a black girl.” So we’re getting divorced I can’t be in a work marriage with someone so close minded. The point I was trying to make was that everyone’s hair grows at different rates... there are exceptions to every rule too.
> 
> Basically in my life I have noticed that mixed hair grows faster/longer than black hair. In our defense, we don’t have super long hair because of the texture. I’ve kept my hair  between ball/mbl for years... Any longer and I would need a private stylist. However, some of us break all those rules and have hair to our bums. Carry on y’all. I’m a little bit buzzed right now. If you read this to the end bless you. I hope you get that Summer growth spurt too.



I'm working on getting buzzed too. Happy hair growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@cocosweet @godsgrace83 @TaTa19


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to make time to pamper my hair today. Prepoo , shampoo, dc and a fierce blowout. No iron necessary


----------



## Prettymetty

I just liquid oil creamed my hair with aloe juice, avocado oil and garnier sleek and shine cream.


----------



## cocosweet

Thanks for the birthday wishes @shawnyblazes !  Last week, I dyed my hair a reddish brown. It was time for the greys to go on vacation. Today, I am thinking of applying a rinse over it, but I don’t know what color. Probably something in the reds family.


----------



## vevster

My hair is liking Camille Rose stylers right now.  On top of the Obia rose hair spray.  I'm also using cowash instead of shampoo lately.  Hair is softer and less dry.   I'm tired of trying new stuff and wasting money!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have to items in my cart and shipping is $17.50!!!!!!

 What the sand hill  Sirod???


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'll give my first curly clip ins install a B-. I should not have tried to dye and install them knowing I had to be somewhere within a few hours. I had to improvise a bit but overall the style came out cute. The hair however dyed well and shockingly not much shedding. I think I'll enjoy playing around with them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@kiannack @Maracujá @Sheriberi


----------



## Maracujá

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## water_n_oil

I wish shampoo bars were sold more otg vs having to buy 99% of them online.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I think I need to trim this week.


----------



## GettingKinky

When my Briogeo DC arrived it was leaking so I emailed to let them know. They said they would send me a replacement. I got not one replacement, but two. I’m not sure what happened, but I hope it’s great since I have so much now.


----------



## icsonia22

Other people as their hair reaches new lengths
"Yay I'm so excited!
Me as my hair reaches new lengths
"I'm sick of this! Better hope I don't find the scissors"


----------



## GettingKinky

Three days at the beach did a number on my hair. Even after DCing my hair still won’t hold as much water as it did before the beach days. I hope it recovers quickly.


----------



## Sosa

My hair has been feeling like crap lately. So, for the heck of it, I went back to one of my old SOS hair concoctions of honey, egg yolk and coconut oil. Oh...ma...gahhhh! My hair is sooooo soft!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@lesedi @victory777


----------



## lesedi

Thank you!!!!


----------



## HHSJ85

Thinking of giving in to the creamy crack. Havent relaxed since about dec 2016. Hair has been in a bun er'day except for a wedding I was in and I had a sew in. I miss wearing my hair down. I know if I get my natural hair straightened it will revert like no other.


----------



## GettingKinky

HHSJ85 said:


> Thinking of giving in to the creamy crack. Havent relaxed since about dec 2016. Hair has been in a bun er'day except for a wedding I was in and I had a sew in. I miss wearing my hair down. I know if I get my natural hair straightened it will revert like no other.



Have you tried wash n gos?  I was wearing buns ALL the time, but now that I’ve figured out the wash n go, it’s my everyday style. Of course that won’t really help if you prefer straight hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@LiveLoveLife @Nurse2010


----------



## Prettymetty

I finally washed my dirty ass hair. I had help. My boo thang made sure it got really clean. Then I deep conditioned with Masquintense and ironed it. I’m looking kinda cute right now


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@greight


----------



## LiveLoveLife

shawnyblazes said:


> @LiveLoveLife @Nurse2010


Thank you!!!


----------



## HHSJ85

GettingKinky said:


> Have you tried wash n gos?  I was wearing buns ALL the time, but now that I’ve figured out the wash n go, it’s my everyday style. Of course that won’t really help if you prefer straight hair.


I tried it and my curls are super tight, it's extremely short . I failed at stretching so I just brushed it out into a bun.


----------



## GettingKinky

HHSJ85 said:


> I tried it and my curls are super tight, it's extremely short . I failed at stretching so I just brushed it out into a bun.



I get it. It took me months to get used to the way my wash n go looks.  But it’s the only out style that works with my exercise schedule. I was also thinking about relaxing again, but I decide to give this hairstyle a serious attempt. I started going on the curly sites for ww, and got a Deva cut, both helped a lot.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just massaged my scalp with monistat and avocado oil. Then I inverted for a quick minute. My longest layer is almost waist length. I need about another inch. Waist by December is within my reach. I plan on trimming at least once before then too.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m having a bad hair day. Sigh...


----------



## GettingKinky

Should I buy more of my now beloved SM conditioner or should I force myself to use up my 1 liter bottle of Kenra and my 1 liter bottle of Deva decadence?  Which is more important, my hair happiness or my wallet happinesss?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> Should I buy more of my now beloved SM conditioner or should I force myself to use up my 1 liter bottle of Kenra and my 1 liter bottle of Deva decadence?  Which is more important, my hair happiness or my wallet happinesss?


hair happiness. i'll throw away a bad product in a heartbeat.


----------



## GettingKinky

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> hair happiness. i'll throw away a bad product in a heartbeat.



I used to love the Kenra and I haven’t even tried the Deva Decadance yet. I feel like if I but more SM I’ll never even try the Deva.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@charmingt @trebell


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I finally washed my hair after 5 or six weeks! Now I don't have to worry about walking past someone wondering if they smell my hair.  To my defense I litterally had no time to sit down and detangle before washing, so that meant NO WASHING. 

Today I had to leave the house in a hurry with conditioner and a plastic bag on my head. Got back home 5 hours later to continue my wash day.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Last month I made 4 years natural. I bought a pair of sharp scissors. I hope to do an extensive search and destroy tomorrow if I have a few hours on my hands.


----------



## charmingt

shawnyblazes said:


> @charmingt @trebell




Awwww, thankies, shawnyblazes!  How did you know?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> I used to love the Kenra and I haven’t even tried the Deva Decadance yet. I feel like if I but more SM I’ll never even try the Deva.


i would buy more sm because i know it works but experiment with the other dc's just to get rid of them ( try them and if i don't like make concoctions out of them).


----------



## GettingKinky

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i would buy more sm because i know it works but experiment with the other dc's just to get rid of them ( try them and if i don't like make concoctions out of them).



They had the SM at the grocery store!  I couldn’t stop myself. I’m going to use on Friday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

charmingt said:


> Awwww, thankies, shawnyblazes!  How did you know?



Im nosey! Hope you had a great day @charmingt  , lol


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> Should I buy more of my now beloved SM conditioner or should I force myself to use up my 1 liter bottle of Kenra and my 1 liter bottle of Deva decadence?  Which is more important, my hair happiness or my wallet happinesss?


One way to use up conditioners I don't like is to stretch the prefered conditioner with them. That's how I used up many of my stash last year. Mix 3:1 with the prefered condish as the main part.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@tiffers


----------



## vevster

I had an itchy piece of scalp and put some tea tree on it. ITCHINESS BE GONE!


----------



## prettyinpurple

water_n_oil said:


> I wish shampoo bars were sold more otg vs having to buy 99% of them online.


Have you tried regular soap bars on the ground?  There's a lot of natural ones in Whole Foods and similar stores.  Frankly they seem the same or very alike to me.


----------



## GettingKinky

I still love squish to condish, but it definitely works better with SM conditioner than with Kenra conditioner. I don’t know if it’s the ingredients or because SM is much thicker.


----------



## prettyinpurple

waff said:


> One way to use up conditioners I don't like is to stretch the prefered conditioner with them. That's how I used up many of my stash last year. Mix 3:1 with the prefered condish as the main part.


Good.  

Or give them away to make room for products that you want.  This assumes that you can't return said product, which is always my first choice .


----------



## FadingDelilah

Ya'll aint never experiened the level of struggledom my hair has put me through. Privately and in public.  I won't go into detail. 

Oh, but I did notice that the top of my head now is at shoulder length, and the rest (that hasn't fallen out) is past it. I will never cut all my hair off again. took too long. But I *am *happy


----------



## tiffers

shawnyblazes said:


> @tiffers


Thank you, honey bun!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

https://stylecaster.com/beauty/best....com&utm_medium=syndication&utm_campaign=feed


----------



## Nightingale

shawnyblazes said:


> https://stylecaster.com/beauty/best....com&utm_medium=syndication&utm_campaign=feed



The Ouidad Oil Cleanser looks nice. I'm going to check it out. Thanks for the link


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Nightingale said:


> The Ouidad Oil Cleanser looks nice. I'm going to check it out. Thanks for the link




Thats the only thing on there I have tried.  It is indeed good @Nightingale


----------



## waff

I want to self trim without relying on having my hair on a straight state so bad. I hate uneven ends (did that before), so I want a trim but without butchering the shape. I am still recovering from heat damage by staying off the flat iron and wearing my hair in a curly state all the time. I do not want to risk making the damaged areas even worst.

I was thinking of maybe attempting Naptural85's bolwdry trim method:
but her hair is so even already, which makes me doubt if it would work for me as well.


----------



## GettingKinky

waff said:


> I want to self trim without relying on having my hair on a straight state so bad. I hate uneven ends (did that before), so I want a trim but without butchering the shape. I am still recovering from heat damage by staying off the flat iron and wearing my hair in a curly state all the time. I do not want to risk making the damaged areas even worst.
> 
> I was thinking of maybe attempting Naptural85's bolwdry trim method:
> but her hair is so even already, which makes me doubt if it would work for me as well.



Do you straighten your hair often?  If not you could trim it while it’s curly. Just trim each individual curl.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@CityGirlLuv @Squikee


----------



## toinette

I’ve been natural since 2011. Today I decided that I'm going back to relaxers. I already paid my deposit for braids later this month  once those braids are out, I'm back to relaxers. I can't deal with the knots, the split ends, the hours long wash day and twist sessions, etc. I may big chop again down the line but for now, Im just over natural hair.  If anyone knows someone who is skilled at doing virgin relaxers in Nassau County or even Suffolk County, NY please let me know.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

As I am coming out with the JBCO...https://asiamnaturally.com/collections/all-products


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@naturalpride @omar ajaj


----------



## icsonia22

I love how my hair looks when my braid outs start to lose definition


----------



## Prettymetty

I really wanna try that new Garnier in shower product. It’s called sleek shot I think. You mix it with your shampoo and it gives you a super sleek blowout. It says no iron needed, but the way my texture is set up...I’ll keep the iron on stand by


----------



## Squikee

shawnyblazes said:


> @CityGirlLuv @Squikee



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## water_n_oil

prettyinpurple said:


> Have you tried regular soap bars on the ground?  There's a lot of natural ones in Whole Foods and similar stores.  Frankly they seem the same or very alike to me.


Yup. The one I felt came closest to my favorite shampoo bar was discontinued earlier this year . Only just found out yesterday, womp womp.


----------



## vevster

I realize that shampoo was the cause of my tangling and knots. Back to cowashing using shampoo to clarify.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got this garnier stuff today


----------



## icsonia22

I used henna and Dudley's drc 28 treatment on the same day and there's still hair on my head. I hope it stays that way. I can't say that it stopped breakage in it's tracks. Hopefully I didn't make it worse. 

On another note, I need to find a way to shorten wash day without cutting my hair. Relaxing and texlaxing are out of the question because my hair is fragile and I like big hair. I've gone the heat training/bkt route before and the heat damage eventually led to breakage. Growing longer hair is becoming a pain in the butt.


----------



## MzSwift

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 449153 I got this garnier stuff today



Ooh, very interested to see what you think about it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Coilystep @Grateful17 @SunkissedLife


----------



## blazingbeauty

I’m not a product junkie, but these hair companies really have me trying everything. The ingredients of ANOTHER staple has changed . I feel like I have to have 3 back up staples for each step in my regimen now. This is not sustainable.

The techniques thread talks about the importance of consistency, so I’m just going to continue being consistent with what I do until I can also be *comfortably* consistent with what I use.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

blazingbeauty said:


> I’m not a product junkie, but these hair companies really have me trying everything. The ingredients of ANOTHER staple has changed . I feel like I have to have 3 back up staples for each step in my regimen now. This is not sustainable.
> 
> The techniques thread talks about the importance of consistency, so I’m just going to continue being consistent with what I do until I can also be *comfortably* consistent with what I use.


i know.... I'm the kinda person that when i find a product my hair loves I'm faithful. My fave longtime dc has been discontinued. I don't know what to do now. I think ima try making my own stuff to keep this from happening again. It takes more work but whatev. I do still need to get a back up of something for those lazy days.


----------



## Prettymetty

MzSwift said:


> Ooh, very interested to see what you think about it.


It was great. My hair is super sleek and soft. I’m looking forward to using it with a different shampoo next time.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Before I had my mom put these braids in I ended up trimming one side of my hair a little too short. I'm ok with that since it was my first time doing it by myself and I did rush towards the end. Still debating on what i'm going to do with my hair when I take these braids out.


----------



## blazingbeauty

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i know.... I'm the kinda person that when i find a product my hair loves I'm faithful. My fave longtime dc has been discontinued. I don't know what to do now. I think ima try making my own stuff to keep this from happening again. It takes more work but whatev. I do still need to get a back up of something for those lazy days.



 Why they have to go and change your DC?! I just don’t understand why these companies keep messing up good things.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

blazingbeauty said:


> Why they have to go and change your DC?! I just don’t understand why these companies keep messing up good things.


grll i know i know..... at least u feel my pain....


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

I realized a lot of my favorite boutique brands are out of business. Many of my favorite and most effective products have been discontinued. It’s so humid here and I haven’t found true replacements for humid weather favorites.  I miss Pura Body Naturals Muru Muru Moisture Milk,  Pura Body Naturals Sapote hair lotion, Darcy Botanicals Lemon Grass Transitioning Cream, SheScentit coconut sorbet, Qhemet Biologics Olive Cream Detangler, Qhemet Biologics Honey Brush Soft Tea Gel, Sista2Sista leave in conditioner and the Bekura Beauty Apple Sorghum.


----------



## GettingKinky

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I realized a lot of my favorite boutique brands are out of business. Many of my favorite and most effective products have been discontinued. It’s so humid here and I haven’t found true replacements for humid weather favorites.  I miss Pura Body Naturals Muru Muru Moisture Milk,  Pura Body Naturals Sapote hair lotion, Darcy Botanicals Lemon Grass Transitioning Cream, SheScentit coconut sorbet, Qhemet Biologics Olive Cream Detangler, Qhemet Biologics Honey Brush Soft Tea Gel, Sista2Sista leave in conditioner and the Bekura Beauty Apple Sorghum.



I miss Darcy Botanicals too!  I loved the transitioning cream and the daily leave in. 
It’s not fair!


----------



## GettingKinky

Since I’ve been focusing on wash n go this year, I’ve been washing my hair on average every 4 days. I think my hair is really liking all the water.


----------



## kimpaur

Months ago I braided my hair down and installed clip ins . Long story short I have completely neglected my hair and had heat-damaged leave out.
So I crotcheted micro locs into my head for the first time and I love it already! I definitely will add some layers ,it's wayyyy long

On another, my hair has some grown so much from all that neglect. My damaged leave out had me thinking I was bald-headed  but I'm approximately  3-4 inches from BSL  (excluding my trifling leave out lol) !


----------



## water_n_oil

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i know.... I'm the kinda person that when i find a product my hair loves I'm faithful. My fave longtime dc has been discontinued. I don't know what to do now. I think ima try making my own stuff to keep this from happening again. It takes more work but whatev. I do still need to get a back up of something for those lazy days.


Precisely why I gravitate back to DIY much of the time. Brand loyalty is hard when these companies either go changing or discontinuing something. Plus it's cheaper and environmentally friendly so a win win there.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

water_n_oil said:


> Precisely why I gravitate back to DIY much of the time. Brand loyalty is hard when these companies either go changing or discontinuing something. Plus it's cheaper and environmentally friendly so a win win there.


i also think at least for me it act works better than store bought. its just not convenient at all but I'm sick of my old faithfuls getting toyed with and me having to be on the search for a replacement after like 10 yrs of using something. 

BTW.... Has anyone tried bekuras leche line? How is their quench con? I've been thinking about replacing my old faithful with that when i want a quickie wash day...


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m on my 3rd transition. 2.5 years from relaxed to texlaxed. 2.5 years from texlaxed to natural. And now I’m 1.75 years into no heat and transitioning out my heat damaged hair. 

After spending all this time working my way to a head full of healthy natural hair, I hope I never decide to straighten or go back to relaxers.


----------



## GettingKinky

Under my sink I have soooo many hair products. 

I want to throw away all the stuff I have that I don’t use, but I know as soon as I see it I will want to keep it just in case. 

I have a bunch of DCs, but I’m too lazy to DC. 

I have blow dry spray and I never intend to blow my hair straight. 

I have chi silk serum, I never flat iron

I have frizz preventing lotions - I never use them 

I have many different edge controls and I never use them

I have clay but I stopped doing clay washes

I have Shea butter and multiple oils, but I stopped making Shea mixes. 

I have henna and indigo that’s over 5 years old. When am I ever going to use it?

I’m tired of trying to make my hair do things it doesn’t want to do. I need to let go of the products that are for that purpose. 

Except the henna and indigo. I don’t want to be gray. But I’m afraid to try them and dry out my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

48 hours later and the sleekness is gone. Sleek shot was no match for this Houston humidity. My hair is still pretty soft, just really textured at the roots and in the nape. 

Good thing I like volume!! I put a braid in the front on each side to help with my edges.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 449279 48 hours later and the sleekness is gone. Sleek shot was no match for this Houston humidity. My hair is still pretty soft, just really textured at the roots and in the nape.
> 
> Good thing I like volume!! I put a braid in the front on each side to help with my edges.


U look gorge...


----------



## MzSwift

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 449279 48 hours later and the sleekness is gone. Sleek shot was no match for this Houston humidity. My hair is still pretty soft, just really textured at the roots and in the nape.
> 
> Good thing I like volume!! I put a braid in the front on each side to help with my edges.



Aww man.  Thanks for the update!  

The same thing happened to me with the Chi Thermal Care System.  My roots poofed up the very next day after wrapping overnight.  I'm trying to find a good thermal straightening kit that isn't a full BKT.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I'm not even interested in my real hair anymore. I feel like I've broken free of an abuser. No more!!! From here on I will see you a few times a year, ooh and ahh over how long you've gotten, then be mad at you during the few and far between wash day detangling session, and then back into crochet braids. I'm done with you. Into the land of faketry I go.


----------



## GettingKinky

The road to hair acceptance isn’t easy. Some days I LOVE my natural hair and other days I’m really not feeling it.  

And since I don’t want to risk heat damage, I can’t take straight hair breaks. Buns are my only other option.


----------



## Prettymetty

MzSwift said:


> Aww man.  Thanks for the update!
> 
> The same thing happened to me with the Chi Thermal Care System.  My roots poofed up the very next day after wrapping overnight.  I'm trying to find a good thermal straightening kit that isn't a full BKT.


I’m in the same boat. My bkt has worn off and I can’t take the fumes anymore. I wish I could find a short term, more gentle product that blocks frizz for like a month.


----------



## Prettymetty

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> U look gorge...


Thank you boo!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why are Belle Bar products so high?


----------



## water_n_oil

shawnyblazes said:


> Why are Belle Bar products so high?


Insanely high.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

water_n_oil said:


> Insanely high.




Who’s buying these items @water_n_oil  Love the idea  but it’s not affordable.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Made an appointment for these. 

Between the curly clip ins, faux locs, and these I shhhhoouullddd have curbed my urge to chop chop chop.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

shawnyblazes said:


> Why are Belle Bar products so high?


especially when u can basically make them at home for 1/3 the price.


----------



## blazingbeauty

The next 1-2 wash days,  I’ll be doing protein treatments. My moisturizing routine was a little too effective while wearing braids, or maybe it was just unusually humid. Either way, the moisture overload and the natural wear from the kanekalon weakened my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> especially when u can basically make them at home for 1/3 the price.


Im wondering who is buying these products?/ I saw they closed down for awhile so I was hoping the prices would be reasonable but ummm..err.  @VictoriousBrownFlower


----------



## water_n_oil

shawnyblazes said:


> Im wondering who is buying these products?/ I saw they closed down for awhile so I was hoping the prices would be reasonable but ummm..err.  @VictoriousBrownFlower


People who think youtubers use this and that magic potion for growth.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Last month I made 4 years natural. I bought a pair of sharp scissors. I hope to do an extensive search and destroy tomorrow if I have a few hours on my hands.


Hey, you came back  I was asking about you a while back lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’ve been on this board for a long daggone time and my hair never gets longer than collarbone. You know what gets me?

Laziness.

Every stinking time. No matter what texture it is. I want long hair, it’s just life gets me so dang-on much. I’ve just been surviving. Hopefully I can get it together before I’m 40 which is rapidly approaching.

Now a little laziness is good, I just seem to take it overboard. After all this time, I still can’t find my balance. I’m either not doing enough, or doing too much lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I didnt a chance to wish the ladies a happy birthday the last few days.

I hope youve had a wonderful day celebrating!


----------



## Prettymetty

I just put this on my ombré ends. I had originally rinsed it dark brown, but that’s fading. It’s time for a change anyway. I’ll let it sit for a few hours. I’ll post pics when I’m done .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@ROZELIDA_80 @SAINT


----------



## Prettymetty

Wow. My hair has a hint of pink/red and it’s so soft!! I lost very little hair detangling today and it's probably because of my new Garnier sleek shot. My hair is instantly smoother out of the shower. It straightens better, lasts longer and I can probably replace my bkt with this since it’s gentle , inexpensive and works so well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

going skating tonight, so ill wash my hair tomorrow.

 I'll be using a majority of Naturesego products.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 449475 View attachment 449479 Wow. My hair has a hint of pink/red and it’s so soft!! I lost very little hair detangling today and it's probably because of my new Garnier sleek shot. My hair is instantly smoother out of the shower. It straightens better, lasts longer and I can probably replace my bkt with this since it’s gentle , inexpensive and works so well.


Awwww u look so cute with the glasses!!!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I was just on a cruise and there were soooo many black people.  A majority of the women had some type of braid extension.

I used to have a very strong bias towards women wearing their own hair (and I still LOVE seeing that), but I’ve grown to appreciate braid extensions. When done well, they look really nice.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Going to slow my posting in the public threads.


----------



## Prettymetty

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Awwww u look so cute with the glasses!!!!!!


Thanks babe!! I can’t see  lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> Going to slow my posting in the public threads.


Cold busted huh


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks babe!! I can’t see  lol


 at least it fits u... i've always wanted to have to wear glasses. everyone else in my fam needs them but me. i feel left out


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Cold busted huh


  Companies seem to read here.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> Companies seem to read here.


Ahh, I see. Duly noted.


----------



## imaginary

I honestly just need to stop messing about and teach myself how to braid and do my own hair. That way when I don't like something  I can fix it myself. I had been planning to keep this hair in for a month but this is may just be a 3 week thing.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

shawnyblazes said:


> Companies seem to read here.



They’ve been here for years, major companies too. Where do you think all these co-washes, products with exotic oils, rice water, pre-shampoo  treatments etc.... come from. This place is marketing and product development heaven.


I have had ignored  customer service issues magically resolved after venting on here.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MilkChocolateOne said:


> They’ve been here for years, major companies too. Where do you think all these co-washes, products with exotic oils, rice water, pre-shampoo  treatments etc.... come from. This place is marketing and product development heaven.
> 
> 
> I have had ignored  customer service issues magically resolved after venting on here.


Oh, I know they do. I'm just annoyed.

Major companies started off of haircare forums.  I stopped posting on Naturally Curly because youre censoring me yet youre getting revenue off my posts.  @MilkChocolateOne


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@awhyley @Champ @imaginary


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@4EverDetermined @Lady S @movingforward13


----------



## movingforward13

shawnyblazes said:


> @4EverDetermined @Lady S @movingforward13


Thank you


----------



## blazingbeauty

I think my Aphogee 2 Step may have expired (?); it’s not doing anything ...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

blazingbeauty said:


> I think my Aphogee 2 Step may have expired (?); it’s not doing anything ...


I didn’t know those things could expire.


----------



## imaginary

Ok given time to cool off, I hate my hair less. Still not my favourite, but I can bear it.


----------



## LavenderMint

I’m not sure who posted about squish to condish but I have to say thank you. The change in my hair was IMMEDIATE, clumped curls everywhere. This week, I didn’t have enough time/energy to do it well or thoroughly and it shows. I’ve also incorporated this technique into my mid-week detangle session & it’s helped TONS in actually retaining moisture. 
Thank you, thank you!


----------



## GettingKinky

MeaWea said:


> I’m not sure who posted about squish to condish but I have to say thank you. The change in my hair was IMMEDIATE, clumped curls everywhere. This week, I didn’t have enough time/energy to do it well or thoroughly and it shows. I’ve also incorporated this technique into my mid-week detangle session & it’s helped TONS in actually retaining moisture.
> Thank you, thank you!



That was me!!  I LOVE squish to condish, I’ve posted about it in a lot of threads. I’m so glad that it worked for you.
Does it take you a long time to do?


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m currently prepooing with Ion Pigments magenta conditioner again. I put it all over this time. Not just the ends


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> That was me!!  I LOVE squish to condish, I’ve posted about it in a lot of threads. I’m so glad that it worked for you.
> Does it take you a long time to do?


Yes & no. It adds maybe an extra 20-30 minutes. Not a lot in terms of how long wash day _can_ take but challenging when I’m already low-energy or crunched for time. But this week’s wash shows that I just need to make it happen every wash so I’ll have to plan my time and energy better.

Edit- and I may just need to do it more often to get used to it and perfect my process.


----------



## GettingKinky

20-30 minutes extra?   Do you have super dense hair? How exactly are you doing it?


----------



## Destiny9109

Almost 10 years on this hair journey. I no longer run to the haircare aisle in every store, use heat when I want, my stash only contains 5 products(and I currently use every single one), relax bone straight, and my hair has never looked and felt better. I can't believe I used to follow all those dang rules lol.


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> 20-30 minutes extra?   Do you have super dense hair? How exactly are you doing it?


My hair is very dense but usually it’s not a hard thing to deal with. I work in 6-10 sections & I use a wide tooth comb, tips to roots after squishing. The tangles slide right out *so* much better. 

I’m also thinking that, hopefully, with consistent use of the technique my hair won’t take as long to reach that point of optimal absorption.


----------



## Nightingale

MeaWea said:


> Yes & no. It adds maybe an extra 20-30 minutes. Not a lot in terms of how long wash day _can_ take but challenging when I’m already low-energy or crunched for time. But this week’s wash shows that I just need to make it happen every wash so I’ll have to plan my time and energy better.
> 
> Edit- and I may just need to do it more often to get used to it and perfect my process.



How do you squish to condish?


----------



## Nightingale

GettingKinky said:


> That was me!!  I LOVE squish to condish, I’ve posted about it in a lot of threads. I’m so glad that it worked for you.
> Does it take you a long time to do?



Will you detail how you squish to condish?


----------



## blazingbeauty

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I didn’t know those things could expire.



I didn’t think so either until I saw a symbol of an open jar with a 12 m on my bottle. I’ve had this bottle for 2 years now. The expiration is most likely not the reason it’s stopped strengthening my hair (it still hardens with heat), I’m just trying to figure what next *sigh* - it’s my favorite protein rx.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@yellagirl730 @CoilyArielBrowe @maxandsally @Nichelle_jb


----------



## Prettymetty

Prettymetty said:


> I’m currently prepooing with Ion Pigments magenta conditioner again. I put it all over this time. Not just the ends


17 hours later and this conditioner is still in my hair. Pray for me y’all. I’ll wash it out first thing tomorrow


----------



## Lissa0821

I did a two process wash day this past weekend, which consisted of an overnight pre poo, followed by a next day wash and stream treatment, overnight air dry then styling hair.  I use to do this years ago with relaxed hair. Now that I am natural is works equally as well.  My hair has maintain moisture for several days before needing to be moisturized.  I am quite please and plan to keep it up through the rest of the year.


----------



## GettingKinky

Nightingale said:


> Will you detail how you squish to condish?



This is how I squish to condish- but I don’t think I do it 100% correctly 
- I make sure my hair is SOAKING wet
- I add a LOT of conditioner -  my hair feels slippery
- I finger detangle and detangle with a wide tooth comb
- I make a cup with my hands and get water from the shower
- I add that water to my hair and squeeze it in
- I keep doing this until I hear a “squishing sound” and my hair stops dripping
- I do this to my hair in 4 sections

Make sure you use a LOT of conditioner and that your hair is completely drenched. 

When I’m done my hair is unbelievably wet, but it doesn’t drip at all. It feels very heavy from all of the water. At this point you are supposed to continue with your hair routine without rinsing out the rest of the conditioner, but I rinse the conditioner and then add my leave-in. At some point I’m going to skip this last rinsing step. 

There are lots of videos on YouTube of the process. Lots of people flip their head upside down to do it, but that seems like it would cause too many tangles for me.  

I hope it works for you, it’s been like magic for me.


----------



## imaginary

Destiny9109 said:


> Almost 10 years on this hair journey. I no longer run to the haircare aisle in every store, use heat when I want, my stash only contains 5 products(and I currently use every single one), relax bone straight, and my hair has never looked and felt better. I can't believe I used to follow all those dang rules lol.



But you are following rules. You just know the specific ones for your hair by heart now. Congrats!


----------



## Destiny9109

I'm browsing Ensley's site and noticed they finally reduced their shipping to $5.95 flat rate. It's about time, I can't tell you how many times that $12 shipping kept me from ordering from them.


----------



## vevster

I know I have to clarify eventually, but I'm terrified of shampoos right now.  My hair was JACKED.

#COWASH4LIFE


----------



## LavenderMint

Nightingale said:


> How do you squish to condish?


Basically, once your hair is good & wet, you apply conditioner to your hair and push or “squish” it in before rinsing it out. You keep adding conditioner and water until your hair is saturated and no longer so drippy. When you rinse, don’t be aggressive about it & be mindful of how you dry your hair as well so you’re not squeezing out what you just put in. My process is just like GettingKinky’s except I do it in more sections. 

Apparently, here is the first post on it by the hair stylist who came up with it. This article is also one of the ones I read.
RachaelCPR shows how she does it but with a bowl (had no idea that was a thing) in the first part of this video.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Protein treatment over here got me like:


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@A.Marie


----------



## GettingKinky

I put a little more effort into my “squish to condish” today (more conditioner, tilting my head so I could get my roots better) and my hair is thanking me for it. Shiny, bouncy curls.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Doing an impromptu big chop in the morning. Got extremely lazy and wasn't caring for my hair as I should. Ended up with a large section that is matted and tangled. Have been working on it for days now and getting almost nowhere. Will be going from hip length to about 4 inches of hair or less. Getting box braids or kinky twists Friday...


----------



## Prettymetty

KinksAndInk said:


> Doing an impromptu big chop in the morning. Got extremely lazy and wasn't caring for my hair as I should. Ended up with a large section that is matted and tangled. Have been working on it for days now and getting almost nowhere. Will be going from hip length to about 4 inches of hair or less. Getting box braids or kinky twists Friday...


What? I’m sorry girl. I’ve been there though. I had an impromptu big chop from mbl relaxed to 1/2 inch natural. I was being lazy and working too much. I neglected my hair and paid the price big time.


----------



## GettingKinky

KinksAndInk said:


> Doing an impromptu big chop in the morning. Got extremely lazy and wasn't caring for my hair as I should. Ended up with a large section that is matted and tangled. Have been working on it for days now and getting almost nowhere. Will be going from hip length to about 4 inches of hair or less. Getting box braids or kinky twists Friday...



I’m so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Nightingale

Thanks @GettingKinky and @MeaWea


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Do people buy some of these hair products at full price if they are always having sales? Like what if *insert frequent sale haver* just quit the discounts. Wonder long they'd still be in business?


----------



## GettingKinky

I really want my hair to get a lot longer, but I’m not willing to do anything special to try and accelerate my growth rate. I guess I’ll just have to wait.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Trying crochet braids. I think detangling tonight is going to be the hardest part.


----------



## ClassyJSP

trying to figure out which day I have time to take my braids out and wash/deep condition my hair is exhausting.


----------



## icsonia22

Other than wearing lazy styles, I want to have long hair just to say that I have it. I don't actually want the maintenance that comes along with it. I'm not the type to do my hair often and I'm annoyed when I do have to do it because it takes a long time and I have to be super gentle in order to avoid breakage.


----------



## MzSwift

So has anyone else heard of this Korean water treatment thing?  An article came up in my feed and I messed around and read it.  Now I'm curious.  A quick shot of amino acids into my strands sounds like something I might be interested in.

https://www.byrdie.com/lamellar-water-hair-treatment-review-4707594


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MzSwift said:


> So has anyone else heard of this Korean water treatment thing?  An article came up in my feed and I messed around and read it.  Now I'm curious.  A quick shot of amino acids into my strands sounds like something I might be interested in.
> 
> https://www.byrdie.com/lamellar-water-hair-treatment-review-4707594



sounds interesting. I think I'll purchase @MzSwift


----------



## MzSwift

shawnyblazes said:


> sounds interesting. I think I'll purchase @MzSwift



I did too   LOL


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MzSwift said:


> I did too   LOL


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift you almost got me


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I will probably not be wearing my hair straightened again at my job for a while. I decided to use my second heat pass this year and really show off ALL of my length, and pretty much the entire closing staff lost their minds. 

They hadn’t done it the last time, but the last time I wore my hair straightened it was only just brushing my belt in the back, so I guess it wasn’t as attention grabbing, since there’s about 5-6 other employees with reasonably long hair too. Today my hair was passed my back jean pockets since I’ve retained quite a bit of growth, and my more textured areas were completely straightened out as well, since I hadn’t worn it straight to work since last year or right around January. 

I had received more compliments than I could count on both hands, and one of my favorite co-workers was just asking a question a minute on how my hair got this long. She’s so adorable and all around very nice to speak to. I had three managers also compliment me.

So I was feeling exceptionally well, and then....

I had three people just blatantly run their hands in my head. Two of which I know and speak to on a regular basis, but I don’t think they understood the notion of just not touching anything on anyone else without asking. Yes we are work friends, but still. 

Only reason I didn’t move or curve their hand while in motion, is because they all touched it the same way: from the back, where I didn’t see them coming up behind me. 

There was one co-worker, just ONE, who politely asked if she could touch my hair. I kindly declined because of the other encounters that kind of threw me off. And she respectfully nodded and still complimented me anyways. Everyone else kept their distance. 

I’ve had a few other encounters like this when I was natural, but I’d always see them making an attempt and stop them before their hand even made it close enough to me because I could visibly see them. 

But this is the first time where not one, but three different people just kind of....invaded my space. I hate to rain on my own parade because I had a really good work day, but idk...the way they touched my hair. It was so...rough and heavy handed. It’s almost like people transmit their intentions through how they touch. I’ve only ever had one other person touch my hair in the most gentle way ever, and that person is my husband. He touches my hair with this level of respect that I can’t really explain. 

Maybe it’s just a societal thing? Idk. Maybe it’s some sort of ethnicity thing? Also don’t know. But I should mention that not a single one of the black ladies at my job touched my hair, despite complimenting me.  It’s like we all have this unspoken collective of knowing that you can look , but just don’t touch. 

If I didn’t know any better, the three women at my job might have some sort of unspoken jealousy? Maybe I’m reaching too far, but idk. Just...don’t touch people without asking. 

Out of respect for my own crown, I will probably not do this again. I hate to say that, but it’s instances like these where I understand how irritating it is when people see a black woman with well kept hair, and all of a sudden it turns into an unwarranted petting zoo.

Rant over.


----------



## KinksAndInk

GettingKinky said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that.


Thanks. I still haven’t cut it yet probably Tuesday.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Prettymetty said:


> What? I’m sorry girl. I’ve been there though. I had an impromptu big chop from mbl relaxed to 1/2 inch natural. I was being lazy and working too much. I neglected my hair and paid the price big time.


Thanks. I’m still trying to work up the courage to cut it.


----------



## MzSwift

@PlanetCybertron 

Wow.

Congratulations on reaching butt pocket length!  That's amazingly wonderful! Love it!

And OMG at your coworkers!! After reading stories on here over the years, I've decided that I will only wear my fully straightened length when I'm out with my DH.  He has learned a lot in the few years that we've been together and he helps shield me even though it's not necessary at this point.  Also, I totally understand what you mean about the "respect" that he shows my hair when he does touch it.  Maybe it's bc our SO's have a vested interest in us looking and feeling our best while others may not have good intentions. 

I know you just spent all of that time straightening that LONG hair but I'm wondering if there's something you could rub through your hair to help "cleanse" it from that negative energy your coworkers transferred, knowingly or unknowingly.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@camille79 


@fletgee  




@LunadeMiel


----------



## nyeredzi

GettingKinky said:


> This is how I squish to condish- but I don’t think I do it 100% correctly
> - I make sure my hair is SOAKING wet
> - I add a LOT of conditioner -  my hair feels slippery
> - I finger detangle and detangle with a wide tooth comb
> - I make a cup with my hands and get water from the shower
> - I add that water to my hair and squeeze it in
> - I keep doing this until I hear a “squishing sound” and my hair stops dripping
> - I do this to my hair in 4 sections
> 
> Make sure you use a LOT of conditioner and that your hair is completely drenched.
> 
> When I’m done my hair is unbelievably wet, but it doesn’t drip at all. It feels very heavy from all of the water. At this point you are supposed to continue with your hair routine without rinsing out the rest of the conditioner, but I rinse the conditioner and then add my leave-in. At some point I’m going to skip this last rinsing step.
> 
> There are lots of videos on YouTube of the process. Lots of people flip their head upside down to do it, but that seems like it would cause too many tangles for me.
> 
> I hope it works for you, it’s been like magic for me.


This is how I usually condition, because my hair is in twists when I wash and I don't want to take it out of the twists to condition. I'm just trying to save time.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> @PlanetCybertron
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Congratulations on reaching butt pocket length!  That's amazingly wonderful! Love it!
> 
> And OMG at your coworkers!! After reading stories on here over the years, I've decided that I will only wear my fully straightened length when I'm out with my DH.  He has learned a lot in the few years that we've been together and he helps shield me even though it's not necessary at this point.  Also, I totally understand what you mean about the "respect" that he shows my hair when he does touch it.  Maybe it's bc our SO's have a vested interest in us looking and feeling our best while others may not have good intentions.
> 
> I know you just spent all of that time straightening that LONG hair but I'm wondering if there's something you could rub through your hair to help "cleanse" it from that negative energy your coworkers transferred, knowingly or unknowingly.


She can probably sage her hair, or use Pelo Santo. Imho, Pelo Santo smells better lol


----------



## water_n_oil

@PlanetCybertron Nnice job on the retention but ugh @ those people. Idk if it can even be called a race thing because in my case it was always other black people who touched my hair. I will never understand why anyone thinks it's ok to touch any part of  someone without their permission.


----------



## GettingKinky

@PlanetCybertron  Do you have any pictures? I would love to see your butt length hair.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> She can probably sage her hair, or use Pelo Santo. Imho, Pelo Santo smells better lol



That sounds very interesting. I’ve heard of reflecting other negative energies from your person, so I’ll have to try that


----------



## PlanetCybertron

water_n_oil said:


> @PlanetCybertron Nnice job on the retention but ugh @ those people. Idk if it can even be called a race thing because in my case it was always other black people who touched my hair. I will never understand why anyone thinks it's ok to touch any part of  someone without their permission.



I was expecting the same thing when I came to work yesterday. To my surprise though, all the brothers and sistas I guess knew what was up lol


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> @PlanetCybertron
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Congratulations on reaching butt pocket length!  That's amazingly wonderful! Love it!
> 
> And OMG at your coworkers!! After reading stories on here over the years, I've decided that I will only wear my fully straightened length when I'm out with my DH.  He has learned a lot in the few years that we've been together and he helps shield me even though it's not necessary at this point.  Also, I totally understand what you mean about the "respect" that he shows my hair when he does touch it.  Maybe it's bc our SO's have a vested interest in us looking and feeling our best while others may not have good intentions.
> 
> I know you just spent all of that time straightening that LONG hair but I'm wondering if there's something you could rub through your hair to help "cleanse" it from that negative energy your coworkers transferred, knowingly or unknowingly.



Thank you!

I think I’ll also just reserve the showing off for date night. Complete strangers tend to not even think twice about being in someone’s personal space. 

I guess it’s also because my co-workers are comfortable around me, but still. No touchy! Lol


----------



## PlanetCybertron

GettingKinky said:


> @PlanetCybertron  Do you have any pictures? I would love to see your butt length hair.



This is the only picture I took after straightening. I was getting ready for work that morning so excuse me being in my underwear lol. I also took the picture with the smallest mirror I have lol, but I can’t stand my bathroom mirror. Crappy picture quality. 



via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Prettymetty

I just prepood and washed/naked blow dried my hair. I’ll use the last of my keratin treatment after I eat something. I’ll buy the hair Botox next month. I can’t wait!


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> She can probably sage her hair, or use Pelo Santo. Imho, Pelo Santo smells better lol



There YOU go, cuz. Trying to get me buy more stuff and I'm not even a PJ!







_**goes off to Google Pelo Santo**_


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> There YOU go, cuz. Trying to get me buy more stuff and I'm not even a PJ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _**goes off to Google Pelo Santo**_


I’m just saying


----------



## MzSwift

So I just bought some Palo Santo smudge sticks and essential oil.  If I like it, I'll rub a little oil into my hair to help cleanse any negative energy when I can't just wash my hair.  If nothing else, the mosquito repellent feature will come in handy.

Darn you @ItsMeLilLucky **shakes fist* 
*
j/k, good looking out.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> So I just bought some Palo Santo smudge sticks and essential oil.  If I like it, I'll rub a little oil into my hair to help cleanse any negative energy when I can't just wash my hair.  If nothing else, the mosquito repellent feature will come in handy.
> 
> Darn you @ItsMeLilLucky **shakes fist*
> *
> j/k, good looking out.


You’re welcome


----------



## Prettymetty

My Keratin treatment was super easy last night. I took my time and it came out smooth.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lord help me, I’m about learn how to do knotless box braids in the very near future. I don’t know how they’ll turn out, or even if I’ll finish them


----------



## vevster

Those Qhemet Biologics products must be bomb.  I was placing an order on Sephora and before I could check out it was SOLD OUT! They must have gotten in just a few pieces.....  I want to try the burdock root butter and the Moringa detangling ghee.   I hope I love the Burdock Root butter it can replace the Jane Carter product that appears to be disc.....


----------



## water_n_oil

I hate when companies use heat damaged hair side by side with post-chopped hair to promote their products and/or services. Implies the damaged was fixed vs simply cut.


----------



## water_n_oil

"Oftentimes, those who experience headaches while wearing a ponytail are already migraine-prone. "

...interesting. I've been down with a migraine for 3 days but I've also noticed over the last year or so ponytails, flat twists, etc give me a headache even when loosely done. Bobby pins and headbands are also a no go. I've also been more prone to migraines since.


----------



## Missjaxon

water_n_oil said:


> "Oftentimes, those who experience headaches while wearing a ponytail are already migraine-prone. "
> 
> ...interesting. I've been down with a migraine for 3 days but I've also noticed over the last year or so ponytails, flat twists, etc give me a headache even when loosely done. Bobby pins and headbands are also a no go. I've also been more prone to migraines since.


 @water_n_oil 
I noticed this as well. It sucks. I even have this problem if I use a strong hold gel along my perimeter. I have to wash it out when I get home.


----------



## water_n_oil

Missjaxon said:


> @water_n_oil
> I noticed this as well. It sucks. I even have this problem if I use a strong hold gel along my perimeter. I have to wash it out when I get home.


Oh gosh yes, that ends up hurting too. I read on another site that many migraine sufferers have hypersensitive nerves in their head. Explains so much. I ended up having to take my wash day braids down earlier even though it's my usual 8 braids. Might end up back to doing wngs I guess.


----------



## waff

I have been debating the idea of flat ironing or blow drying to trim my hair for the last month and I think I finally decided to go with blowing it out with the Revlon paddle dryer and than trimming it my self. My biggest challenge is getting my hemline even, I decided to use naptural85's method as a guide since I just want an all across trim, no layers.


----------



## Missjaxon

water_n_oil said:


> Oh gosh yes, that ends up hurting too. I read on another site that many migraine sufferers have hypersensitive nerves in their head. Explains so much. I ended up having to take my wash day braids down earlier even though it's my usual 8 braids. Might end up back to doing wngs I guess.


@water_n_oil 
I have Fibromyalgia so all of my nerves are hypersensitive. I normally put in twist and secure them with these plastic updo barrettes but I was in the hospital with my mom recently and I had to put my hair in braids. The next morning my head felt as if it was being pulled apart. The funny thing is I could stretch the braids and place my fingers between my scalp and the braid base but it still felt like pure torture. Wash and go equals ssk and shrunken hair that also hurts. My shrinkage is unnatural.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@ONAMSHN @shasha8685


----------



## shasha8685

shawnyblazes said:


> @ONAMSHN @shasha8685




Thank you!!!


----------



## waff

This is a nice way to trim as well. I really like how hers turned out. Hmmmm decisions decisions


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Hibiscus30 @wheezy807


----------



## GettingKinky

I love that I can do a sweaty workout with my wash n go and my hair still looks good. 

This hairstyle totally fits my lifestyle. I can be hair lazy and workout and still look decent.


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> I love that I can do a sweaty workout with my wash n go and my hair still looks good.
> 
> This hairstyle totally fits my lifestyle. I can be hair lazy and workout and still look decent.


Girl me too! That's the reason why I dropped been a straight hair natural for Years and I started wearing WNGs exclusively in the last year. I love that I can sweat it up in the gym and my hair looks even better sometimes because the roots get fuller, especially for day 1 hair. Wearing straight hair was not practical for me to get serious at the gym at all.


----------



## wheezy807

shawnyblazes said:


> @Hibiscus30 @wheezy807


Wow, thank you.


----------



## Hibiscus30

shawnyblazes said:


> @Hibiscus30 @wheezy807





shawnyblazes said:


> @Hibiscus30 @wheezy807



Wow! Thank you!


----------



## Lissa0821

I am usually a little suspicious of hair products I order from Amazon, but I had a $50 gift card from my job.  So I ordered a container of Camille Rose Almond Jai butter.  Well, I got it today and checked against the one I picked up from Walmart.  The packaging was different and it turns out the one from Walmart was dated 2012 and the one from Amazon was dated 2018.  Go figure, the one for Walmart is all used up at this point.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@DeltaQT @Kandelina @MissAn @MrsQueeny


----------



## MrsQueeny

shawnyblazes said:


> @DeltaQT @Kandelina @MissAn @MrsQueeny


Thank you and happy birthday to my birthday buddies. Q


----------



## blazingbeauty

I need to start investing in more hair accessories for bad hair days (scarves, beanies, headbands etc)


----------



## rileypak




----------



## Meritamen

One week in and I'm already bored with these box braids. The good thing is I can't tug on my hair to check the length since I do that excessively.


----------



## MzSwift

My awkward DH can be so sweet sometimes.  Whenever he sees my hair, he says that I have the prettiest hair of anyone he's ever dated. Lol.  I appreciate it whenever I'm not feeling so hot about my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

MzSwift said:


> My awkward DH can be so sweet sometimes.  Whenever he sees my hair, he says that I have the prettiest hair of anyone he's ever dated. Lol.  I appreciate it whenever I'm not feeling so hot about my hair.



That’s so sweet


----------



## waff

I blow out my hair today and got my self a trim. I haven't self trimmed in so long! So I was kinda scared to jack up the hemline lol I think I did okay:
View media item 130335View media item 130331
I trimmed off 2 inches all over my head, and about 3-3.5 from the under layers because I am trying to get rid off all of the layers that are left. I used some (very sharp) sheers I purchased from Amazon. My ends feel sooo much better already.


----------



## GettingKinky

Your hair is so beautiful @waff I can’t wait until mine gets that long.


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> Your hair is so beautiful @waff I can’t wait until mine gets that long.


Thank you! That's sweet of you


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’ve been wrapping my hair up at night at least lol. New growth is coming in pretty thick and I really need to get my ends trimmed and/or get some braids soon. My hair has been holding out as much as it could, but I do see a bit of breakage. It’s not a lot thank the Lord, but it is there. Thank goodness my personal life seems like it’s trying to calm down.


----------



## Prettymetty

I used the last of my Garnier sleek and shine cream to moisturize my ends. I rolled my hair on some soft flexi snap (Velcro) rollers. I’ll have loose waves in the morning


----------



## movingforward

Between protective styles and rice water - My hair is growing.  I do need to clip my ends.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@gn1g @RiriB96 @seraphim712 @sherycejackson


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I forgot how big my head is. I thought I could put my hair in one ponytail...nope. I need a few more inches.


----------



## imaginary

I debated* pulling out my hair yesterday vs. on the weekend. Only kept it in because I feel like I need to keep it in for 3 weeks in order to get my value for money? It doesn't make sense out loud.

Anyways I'm gonna put in individual crochet locs this weekend as soon as I take these braids down because that's at least something I can do myself and have it look cute. I just need to make sure I put more in the front than I usually do.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Yup ya'll guessed it I still have these braids in. I just love the ease of not having to bother with my hair.


----------



## Meritamen

Still getting compliments on the box braids but I'm already over this hair style. I was hoping to get two months of this style but I'll be lucky to get two weeks out of it. It still looks good but I'm ready to rock a braidout.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Meritamen said:


> Still getting compliments on the box braids but I'm already over this hair style. I was hoping to get two months of this style but I'll be lucky to get two weeks out of it. It still looks good but I'm ready to rock a braidout.


I almost never keep a style in longer than a month. I understand completely


----------



## Meritamen

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I almost never keep a style in longer than a month. I understand completely


Thanks, glad to know I'm not alone. lol


ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Lord help me, I’m about learn how to do knotless box braids in the very near future. I don’t know how they’ll turn out, or even if I’ll finish them


Are you still planning to do the knotless box braids? I just ordered some more braiding hair and have been watching tutorials too. I think this will be my next style.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Meritamen said:


> Thanks, glad to know I'm not alone. lol
> 
> Are you still planning to do the knotless box braids? I just ordered some more braiding hair and have been watching tutorials too. I think this will be my next style.


I am, but it’s gonna take more time before I get to it then I realized. I think I understand the gist of it, now it’s just actually making time for it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why did 3 of my family members think my hair was fake


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

finally washed my hair after who knows how long. 

I did a prepoo with my herbal oil infusion (making sure not to get on scalp because it causes irritation on my scalp)
detangled as i went along and put in a large braid per section
let sit until i was ready to wash (12 hrs or so)
shampooed with a sulfate free shampoo
dc'd with my honey child (may replace with bakura letche con)
sat with hot head for 30 min
then applied my leave in (giovanni direct)
and applied my herbal shea butter mixed in my hands with a good smelling leave in


Now its just twisted up in my usual twists in a bun.... feels great!!!!


----------



## vevster

I'm obsessed with buying deep conditioners, cowashes and daily hair moisturizers..... nothing else....


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

vevster said:


> I'm obsessed with buying deep conditioners, cowashes and daily hair moisturizers..... nothing else....


i'm obsessed with the whole blends line. its really cheap but great. maui moisture is crap but they have great shampoos.


----------



## LavenderMint

Why is my hair still surprising me after four years of being a loose haired natural??   3/4 of the way down, my hair looks like a bunch of comb coils and Shirley Temple curls on top of frizz. I’ve never seen this on MY head before. It even did it during the washing process, I could feel the corkscrews & coily clumps. Does that mean the 2-3 inches closest to my scalp are drier & that’s why they don’t clump, just frizz?
 I need to figure out a way to fix this because defanging is so much easier for me when the curls are clumped. Any ideas?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm having my hair re-braided tomorrow but I'm debating experimenting with wearing it naturally. 

Flexi rods seem like they'll be easiest since I've never done this before. I'm meticulously researching before I do anything.


----------



## Prettymetty

This Houston humidity was so disrespectful last night. I straightened my hair and it fro’d out on the patio. I’m so sad


----------



## Lissa0821

My ends have been very busy and dry for while so I have been dusting them every few weeks. I knew I need to cut them off completely but didnt have the heart to do it. I asked my niece who is a hairstylist to trim my hair before putting in my box braids. She clipped those ends with such ease at least two inches... I was sad for a minute but I knew it had to be done.


----------



## nerdography

So, I decided that I’m going to big chop next Saturday. I’m tired of dealing with two textures. 

And I also ordered my first wig today. I’ve been thinking about getting one for a while now and finally decided of this wig

https://www.samsbeauty.com/service/...e-Deep-Invisible-L-Part-Hania-g-08548713.html

It’s only $20 bucks, so if I don’t like it, it’s not that big of a deal.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

can't wait for my bekura leche dc to come in the mail!!!!! I hope it can replace my beloved myhoneychild honey hair mask.


----------



## vevster

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> can't wait for my bekura leche dc to come in the mail!!!!! I hope it can replace my beloved myhoneychild honey hair mask.


Yeah, I heard that MHC discontinued most of her line!   There is so much competition out there.....


----------



## vevster

I tried Qhemet's Burdock Root cream today.  So far so good.  2-3 days will tell the tale.....


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I hate when people at work call my hair fun.


----------



## imaginary

Installed the crochet faux locs without any issues yesterday. My scalp finally feels under control. I always underestimate how rough box braids are on the scalp. I at first thought it was the size but it's really the whole installation method.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Ended up taking my hair out Sunday, washing and blow drying and then stopping in the shop for two long french braids. More than likely will keep them in for two weeks and then relax my hair.


----------



## bellatiamarie

I wish I had the type of head that could wear a really low cut like fade type cut... like nearly bald.  I don’t enjoy hair anymore.


----------



## water_n_oil

Got a super cute braidout from 4 shower braids. The lazy natural that I am is quite happy about that.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

oneastrocurlie said:


> I hate when people at work call my hair fun.


lol... how is it fun????? thats a confusing statement....


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

vevster said:


> Yeah, I heard that MHC discontinued most of her line!   There is so much competition out there.....


all thats left is the type 4 cream.... i guess she couldnt handle the influx of new companies coming in.... too bad her stuff was really good....


----------



## vevster

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> lol... how is it fun????? thats a confusing statement....


Why do they have to say ANYTHING.?


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Every time I straighten my hair I contemplate becoming a straight hair natural again but it never happens.


----------



## water_n_oil

Realhairdontcare said:


> Every time I straighten my hair I contemplate becoming a straight hair natural again but it never happens.


So me. I like the ease but straightening takes forever and I'm not a salon gal so there's that.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

water_n_oil said:


> So me. I like the ease but straightening takes forever and I'm not a salon gal so there's that.


i don't trust salons..... look at all the bc horror stories. Going from tailbone length to apl in one visit....smh...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@CA*Nappy @Ganjababy


----------



## Ganjababy

Thank you!!!





shawnyblazes said:


> @CA*Nappy @Ganjababy



This is the first time anyone has wished me happy birthday on here after over a decade lol. Means a lot.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ganjababy said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> This is the first time anyone has wished me happy birthday on here after over a decade lol. Means a lot.


Awww!!! have a GREAT day today!!!! @Ganjababy


----------



## oneastrocurlie

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> lol... how is it fun????? thats a confusing statement....



Great question. I think I may just ask that next time someone ask cause idk what they even mean by that. I work for 99% of white people to give some context. 



vevster said:


> Why do they have to say ANYTHING.?



Bingo! Every time I switch my hair up (which has been more often this summer), one of them just has the urge to say something. My hair was in my regular wng but I took the braids I had out over the weekend so them it's a drastic change and they just gotta say something. Each and every time. A-noying.


----------



## GGsKin

oneastrocurlie said:


> Great question. I think I may just ask that next time someone ask cause idk what they even mean by that. I work for 99% of white people to give some context.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! Every time I switch my hair up (which has been more often this summer), one of them just has the urge to say something. My hair was in my regular wng but I took the braids I had out over the weekend so them it's a drastic change and they just gotta say something. Each and every time. A-noying.



I used to get this. Every little change. I would brush it off but it kind of started to annoy me that these folks were always clocking something as if the other women at work never changed their hairstyles for them to comment on smh.


----------



## vevster

oneastrocurlie said:


> Great question. I think I may just ask that next time someone ask cause idk what they even mean by that. I work for 99% of white people to give some context.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! Every time I switch my hair up (which has been more often this summer), one of them just has the urge to say something. My hair was in my regular wng but I took the braids I had out over the weekend so them it's a drastic change and they just gotta say something. Each and every time. A-noying.


Oh, I KNOW you weren't talking about people of color.  To me FUN is too close to funny.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GGsKin said:


> I used to get this. Every little change. I would brush it off but it kind of started to annoy me that these folks were always clocking something as if the other women at work never changed their hairstyles for them to comment on smh.



That's the thing. There's 5, maybe 6 black women at my job (that don't work in the warehouse - there's far more there. Don't get me started on that). 2 of us are in the IT department. So we are surrounded by a bunch of white women who outside of cut here and there and a dye job on the rare occasion don't do dilly to their hair.

It does feel like they are clocking something doesn't it? When I put my faux locs in my coworker was like "oh you did your hair!". I always do my hair dude. Wth are you talking about?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

vevster said:


> Oh, I KNOW you weren't talking about people of color.  Too me FUN is too close to funny.



Yup. Exactly.


----------



## waff

Since I have been committed to DCing once a week for the last couple months, my hair is def coming back to life!! Even my mom noticed that. I noticed the biggest improvement in my crown, that section had the most breakage, and I noticed it is growing in nicely and it's not as rough and broken anymore. I wish I took pictures to track progress of that section isolated, I may have to start doing that. Some pieces are still limp and not as bouncy or as healthy like the hair growing from my roots (it's expected), but I am not mad at all at the results.

I feel like consistent DCing is like eating healthy, I start to notice that my skin glows more, and my energy is better, but these kinda of results come in gradually and slowly. I have to keep that in mind, and stay on top of my DC game.


----------



## CA*Nappy

shawnyblazes said:


> @CA*Nappy @Ganjababy


Thanks!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I’ve had this beanie on my head for a whole week now. New semester started, and I just got excited for all my classes and continuing the new material from last years classes.

My job finally respected my wishes and put me on weekends only since I’m nearing graduation in maybe another year and a half. Which means more school work load.

I thought my scalp was going to be toast considering how it’s still hot outside and I’m sweating under my beanie. But surprisingly my scalp has been just fine. And it’s legit been a whole week with it braided in English braids and up in my hat. I’m starting to think a lot of the irritants my scalp seems to be having an issue with could also be a factor of the environment and the weather. Me wearing this hat is completely protecting it along with this scalp treatment I’ve come up with recently. My sweat doesn’t seem to be bothering my scalp. I suppose since I drink enough water, and try to occasionally preen the sebum down towards my ears.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

PlanetCybertron said:


> I’ve had this beanie on my head for a whole week now. New semester started, and I just got excited for all my classes and continuing the new material from last years classes.
> 
> My job finally respected my wishes and put me on weekends only since I’m nearing graduation in maybe another year and a half. Which means more school work load.
> 
> I thought my scalp was going to be toast considering how it’s still hot outside and I’m sweating under my beanie. But surprisingly my scalp has been just fine. And it’s legit been a whole week with it braided in English braids and up in my hat. I’m starting to think a lot of the irritants my scalp seems to be having an issue with could also be a factor of the environment and the weather. Me wearing this hat is completely protecting it along with this scalp treatment I’ve come up with recently. My sweat doesn’t seem to be bothering my scalp. I suppose since I drink enough water, and try to occasionally preen the sebum down towards my ears.


does it itch and become inflamed?


----------



## PlanetCybertron

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> does it itch and become inflamed?



Yes that’s usually what happens.

The few doctors I have spoken with and we both suggested it could be bacterial growth just from having bacteria on our heads, and it could be just overgrowth. I know with humidity it just exacerbates  issues like this with all the moisture and warmth. 

I haven’t had luck with various products and oils just because they can kind of feed the scalp issues. I did post a recent mixture that I made that’s been working to combat the issues. 

But it definitely does itch and gets red. It doesn’t flake or show symptoms of fungal infections, or dermatitis though. So I’m thankful for that. Washing with shampoo is the only true thing that helps since it’s completely removing everything.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

PlanetCybertron said:


> Yes that’s usually what happens.
> 
> The few doctors I have spoken with and we both suggested it could be bacterial growth just from having bacteria on our heads, and it could be just overgrowth. I know with humidity it just exacerbates  issues like this with all the moisture and warmth.
> 
> I haven’t had luck with various products and oils just because they can kind of feed the scalp issues. I did post a recent mixture that I made that’s been working to combat the issues.
> 
> But it definitely does itch and gets red. It doesn’t flake or show symptoms of fungal infections, or dermatitis though. So I’m thankful for that. Washing with shampoo is the only true thing that helps since it’s completely removing everything.


oh ok.... i was wondering if it was eczema. mine does that. it gets red inflamed itchy and has little rough bumps.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> oh ok.... i was wondering if it was eczema. mine does that. it gets red inflamed itchy and has little rough bumps.



I used to have eczema on my skin when I was elementary and middle school. Since then it has subsided for a while as well as now. I think as I got older my immune responses have since then strengthened quite a bit. 

Only reason I first ruled out eczema is because my scalp wasn’t showing typical signs of a breakout. Usually a breakout for me means really cracked skin and plasma/kind of oozing clear sticky secretions (sorry for that vivid description.) 

I too thought I was first having another eczema breakout but in a completely different spot, but my scalp skin remains in tact with no cracking or scaling.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

my eczema use to be very severe on my underarms so i know what u mean but now its just dry and itchy. maybe ur immune system got stronger so the symptoms arent as severe. i think the oatmeal rinse could really be helping plus not washing so much. it could be really dry. sweat is sterile so i really dont think thats the prob. plus its been really hot and ur wearing a hat out so sweat should still accumulate but obviously its not causing an issue. maybe the heat from the hat is like a sauna causing the sebum to steam into the scalp. just guessing though


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Lissa0821 @naturellebeauti


----------



## ClassyJSP

My hair really liked the Garnier Fructis sleek and shine line paired with the sleek shot to make blow drying easier.


----------



## Meritamen

So I took the box braids out! lol That was a whole 2 and half weeks but I missed my hair too much. I’m back in twists as my protective style. 
I really want to dye it jet black but after 5 hours taking down the braids _pfft_ I’m good.


----------



## Lissa0821

shawnyblazes said:


> @Lissa0821 @naturellebeauti



Thank you.....


----------



## waff

ClassyJSP said:


> My hair really liked the Garnier Fructis sleek and shine line paired with the sleek shot to make blow drying easier.


Garnier comes thru with many of their products! The sleek and shine leave in is an amazing leave in considering the cost. I used it last time I blow out my hair paired with BTZ heat protectant, my hair was butter soft for days. They are knocking so many higher end brands with their quality for sure. The Whole blends lines have many hidden gems as well.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> my eczema use to be very severe on my underarms so i know what u mean but now its just dry and itchy. maybe ur immune system got stronger so the symptoms arent as severe. i think the oatmeal rinse could really be helping plus not washing so much. it could be really dry. sweat is sterile so i really dont think thats the prob. plus its been really hot and ur wearing a hat out so sweat should still accumulate but obviously its not causing an issue. maybe the heat from the hat is like a sauna causing the sebum to steam into the scalp. just guessing though



That’s really good info to know about sweat. It’s nice to know it has some anti-bacterial properties. 

I think maybe just the salt deposits add to that itchy feeling sometimes. 

And that could be another reason with me wearing a hat, granted my scalp is rarely dry, but I don’t think it’s hurting it to be moisturized in a good way for longer periods of time.


----------



## ClassyJSP

waff said:


> Garnier comes thru with many of their products! The sleek and shine leave in is an amazing leave in considering the cost. I used it last time I blow out my hair paired with BTZ heat protectant, my hair was butter soft for days. They are knocking so many higher end brands with their quality for sure. The Whole blends lines have many hidden gems as well.



You know I looked right at their leave in and their de-tangler I think I may go back to target and get both. I don't know how many weeks post relaxer I am but their sleek shot that you mix with the shampoo made blow drying a breeze.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

There is no Type 4C on the andre walker typing chart ( original)

There are alot of Type 4 claiming "4C" with a clear curl pattern.


I go with the Andre Walker method for my curls because the *curl size* is on point.  My texture and porosity is not dependent on my *curl size*.

Theres this notion that 4c's cant wash and go. Umm anyone can washango , just  the hair isnt going to look like a different curl size is all.

 I wish we can get away from this "4C" hair type tied along with it cant do this and cant do that.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

shawnyblazes said:


> There is no Type 4C on the andre walker typing chart ( original)
> 
> There are alot of Type 4 claiming "4C" with a clear curl pattern.
> 
> 
> I go with the Andre Walker method for my curls because the *curl size* is on point.  My texture and porosity is not dependent on my *curl size*.
> 
> Theres this notion that 4c's cant wash and go. Umm anyone can washango , just  the hair isnt going to look like a different curl size is all.
> 
> *I wish we can get away from this "4C" hair type tied along with it cant do this and cant do that.*



I don't have 4c hair but I noticed it's always someone with a different curl pattern sharing this sentiment.  If someone with 4c hair is telling us the reason why they feel certain styles and techniques don't work for them, I think we should listen.  Sure they can wash n go but I can see  why it's not the best option for them after the twa stage.  There is a reason why most of the people I see with longer 4b/4c usually wear stretched styles or long term protective styles.   Every hair type has limitations.  Someone with silky 3a hair might have issues trying to wear mini braids or twists for 3 weeks.   I know Andre's system doesn't include 4c(or 3c hair but no one debates it's existence).  4c hair is real and it's different from 4b hair. People seem to think that 4c hair is just dry 4b hair and I don't agree.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I don't have 4c hair but I noticed it's always someone with a different curl pattern sharing this sentiment.  If someone with 4c hair is telling us the reason why they feel certain styles and techniques don't work for them, I think we should listen.  Sure they can wash n go but I can see  why it's not the best option for them after the twa stage.  There is a reason why most of the people I see with longer 4b/4c usually wear stretched styles or long term protective styles.   Every hair type has limitations.  Someone with silky 3a hair might have issues trying to wear mini braids or twists for 3 weeks.   I know Andre's system doesn't include 4c(or 3c hair but no one debates it's existence).  4c hair is real and it's different from 4b hair. People seem to think that 4c hair is just dry 4b hair and I don't agree.



I’m not saying a wash and go doesn’t work for them, their goals or lifestyle. I’m saying there’s an “air” of they can’t or shouldn’t. 

I’m also saying in a round about way that I use the typing system for size not whether there are curls or not.

And this isn’t a response that’s meant to be snarky.

Autocorrect is the bane.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Carefree @ElegantPearl17 @JadeFox


----------



## Prettymetty

When your man says he hates that wig lol. I thought I was cute. He just loves my natural hair. The struggle is real right now though. It’s the first week of school and I’m too exhausted to blow it out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My son asked me about Thanksgiving dinner yesterday.

Sad thing is, I was thinking about it to. As soon as September is right around the corner, thats what I think about.


----------



## rileypak

shawnyblazes said:


> My son asked me about Thanksgiving dinner yesterday.
> 
> Sad thing is, I was thinking about it to. As soon as September is right around the corner, thats what I think about.


Join the club


----------



## rileypak

I miss Silk Dreams.
I could really use a bottle of Destination Hydration and a bottle of Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner


----------



## rileypak

I'm in a mood.
Think I want to rearrange my hair stash


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

rileypak said:


> I miss Silk Dreams.
> I could really use a bottle of Destination Hydration and a bottle of Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner



Me too, the Vanilla Silk Moisture Dream, the Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner and the Destination Hydration were staples.


----------



## Prettymetty

So I’m going through a midlife acne crisis and I blame it on bae for withholding the D. I asked him last night why he think my face looks like this and he said “Your wig.” I had to hit his butt, but I laughed so dang hard. I can’t stand his childish @ss


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Prettymetty said:


> So I’m going through a midlife acne crisis and I blame it on bae for withholding the D. I asked him last night why he think my face looks like this and he said “Your wig.” I had to hit his butt, but I laughed so dang hard. I can’t stand his childish @ss



I blame my acne on my somewhat failure to control my temper. My family calls me a volcano because I’m either happy and calm or I’m angry. There’s no middle ground. So they’ll be like, “Welp, the volcano is erupting again.”

on any given day I'm just like:


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@CarefreeinChicago and @snookes


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I lost 21 pounds!! 10 more to go.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I Am So Blessed said:


> I lost 21 pounds!! 10 more to go.



Yasssss!!!!!

congratulations!!! Go ahead witcha bad self!


----------



## ElegantPearl17

shawnyblazes said:


> @Carefree @ElegantPearl17 @JadeFox



Thank you!!! I had an awesome day!


----------



## Neomorph

Honestly, I'm so glad I found this forum. It's introduced me to a lot of techniques and products that have helped improve my hair routine while also streamlining the process and amount of products I use. I've definitely experienced healther natural hair and scalp since joining this forum.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@CarefreeinChicago @snookes


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

shawnyblazes said:


> @CarefreeinChicago @snookes


Thanks so much! I love all you ladies!


----------



## blazingbeauty

I don’t know what it is but something I did left my hair super moisturized and silky this past week. On another note, I used too much shampoo and it took forever to rinse out of my sections


----------



## GettingKinky

blazingbeauty said:


> I don’t know what it is but something I did left my hair super moisturized and silky this past week. On another note, I used too much shampoo and it took forever to rinse out of my sections



Are you saying that you used too much shampoo and then your hair was super moisturized?  I could see that happening. If you got your hair very clean, that allows it to absorb water better. And if you spent a long time rinsing the shampoo out that’s more time for you’re hair to absorb water.


----------



## blazingbeauty

GettingKinky said:


> Are you saying that you used too much shampoo and then your hair was super moisturized?  I could see that happening. If you got your hair very clean, that allows it to absorb water better. And if you spent a long time rinsing the shampoo out that’s more time for you’re hair to absorb water.



My bad. No the shampooing was unrelated. My hair had felt really nice this past week before my wash day.


----------



## snookes

shawnyblazes said:


> @CarefreeinChicago @snookes


Thank you


----------



## snookes

I Am So Blessed said:


> @CarefreeinChicago and @snookes


Thank you


----------



## nerdography

So, my hair is prepped for my wig this week. I washed, DC, blew out my hair with the tension method. I then braided my hair in plaits and pinned it down. I tried on my wig and it fits nice. 

I’m so happy I got a wig, I won’t have to do anything to my hair all week  I already have five wigs on my wishlist.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

nerdography said:


> So, my hair is prepped for my wig this week. I washed, DC, blew out my hair with the tension method. I then braided my hair in plaits and pinned it down. I tried on my wig and it fits nice.
> 
> I’m so happy I got a wig, I won’t have to do anything to my hair all week  I already have five wigs on my wishlist.


Can I see your wishlist wigs?


----------



## imaginary

I love my crochet braids, but I bought these locs off amazon and they definitely are NOT the same size as the Bobbi Boss bomba. I now need to go back and pull out the ones in the back and sides in order to make my plaits smaller to match. It's not a case of it not hiding my hair, but now my scalp looks extra scanty because of the spacing of the locs.


----------



## Meritamen

I just needed to rant. Now that I got that out of my system I feel better...
I wore my hair out today in cocoon curls. Personally, I think I looked like a wet poodle  but my coworkers really liked the style. I felt really upset because two coworkers put their hands in my hair without asking.  Just rude and violating; my hair is a very intimate thing to me. Not that I would let them if they asked but at least ask for permission first!
Anyway, I enjoyed the compliments but my hair is going back up tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@ashleynicki @melisandre


----------



## nerdography

I wore my wig today. It took a little getting use to, but over all wearing it was comfortable. The only uncomfortable things was my yt co-workers talking about my hair. A simple, that’s nice, would have been fine. But, they talked about it all day.


----------



## melisandre

shawnyblazes said:


> @ashleynicki @melisandre



Thanks!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I had a spa day with my husband and it was hilarious.

I left him alone for 2 seconds and came back and he had managed to slather himself in my Shea Butter. Not just his hair, but his entire body. Even put it in his beard too.

Me: “You do know you don’t have to use that much right? You’ve used almost my entire jar!”

Husband: “Yeah but it feels so good! My hair is so shiny too look! And look at my skin it’s glistening! I see why you like this stuff so much.”

Now I gotta hide my stash.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@PlanetCybertron Uh oh, you have made a new convert


----------



## MzSwift

@PlanetCybertron 

LOL, too cute!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Snshyne


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

PlanetCybertron said:


> I had a spa day with my husband and it was hilarious.
> 
> I left him alone for 2 seconds and came back and he had managed to slather himself in my Shea Butter. Not just his hair, but his entire body. Even put it in his beard too.
> 
> Me: “You do know you don’t have to use that much right? You’ve used almost my entire jar!”
> 
> Husband: “Yeah but it feels so good! My hair is so shiny too look! And look at my skin it’s glistening! I see why you like this stuff so much.”
> 
> Now I gotta hide my stash.


----------



## Meritamen

I walked into work with a braid out on stretched hair. The first coworker I bumped into did a double take. That’s that black girl magic. Come in with one style and the next with another and your hair looks like it grew 4 inches. lol


----------



## water_n_oil

Meritamen said:


> I walked into work with a braid out on stretched hair. The first coworker I bumped into did a double take. That’s that black girl magic. Come in with one style and the next with another and your hair looks like it grew 4 inches. lol



I once had locs on Friday and a puff on Monday. My coworkers were like whaaaat? lol. Had combed out my locs over the course of a couple weeks but they couldn't tell because I started in the middle.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y’all know how much I don’t like  deep conditioning for a long time, but I ended up having to deep condition for 5-6 hours. All I can say is that people suck sometimes.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

The Silverbird’s comb attachment  is TERRIBLE. It’s too flexible and I could barely blow dry my relaxed hair hair with it. I bent a tooth already   I made a good decision in leaving my Yellow bird in storage. Now I have to get a hard plastic comb attachment to go with it. Stupid 
Con.air discontinuing the Yellowbird.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Oh shoots, I just discovered Ammyzon sells the Yellowbird. I might just buy one even though I already have 2 blow dryers


----------



## ClassyJSP

My son found my old iPhone and last night we were strolling through the pictures together, I noticed my hair has been APL since around 2014. I really want to keep it healthy and retain length to finally reach BSL


----------



## KinkyCurlyGirl

My natural hair routine has taken a complete 180. I used to wash my hair, put it in braids to dry, take out the not dry braids and put it into a ponytail the next day, and then do braid outs if I wasn’t lazy or wear a ponytail if I was.

Now I’ve realized that I can become a wash and partially go gal and it only takes an hour to have hair I can wear down the next day . I just needed to let my curls clump. I wash/cowash, do the LCO method with gel in four sections, shake my head, my sit in my bonnet dryer for 45 mins. Then I band my hair in two pigtails when I got to sleep and that’s all I do! No more spending an hour to an hour and a half styling my hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I found out I can put my hair in a tiny ponytail while it’s straight-ish. It’s on and poppin’ despite the 50-11 layers. I have my little hair accessory so I can clip it up in the day time. I m/s with the Franken-cream (Melanin Twist Cream, The Doux Daily Hairdress, and X21. I wanna preserve the little Melanin cream I have so it might be down to The Doux and X21 once I finish my jar.) and some HBCO on my ends. I need to get some flexi-rods for my bang or something.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@bluediamond0829 @Shadow_Lace


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My silk lined wig cap completely betrayed last night. I woke up this morning and it was off my head. Good thing I wasn’t too concerned on keeping my style. I expected it from my scarf but I thought my wig cap knew better 

I guess I have to wear them together and hopefully they’ll stay on my head.


----------



## MzSwift

Hairnorexia is REAL!!  I've been on the hair boards too long. LOL

It doesn't just apply to myself but others as well.  I remember thinking other races of women had really long hair and now, I've been spoiled by BLACK ladies on here and other hair boards.  It's amazing and I absolutely love it!  Thank you all for the inspiration but now I'm damaged.  Long hair just isn't long enough anymore. LOL


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just found out I can attach a phony phony! I have a “yaki” piece so I don’t have to add all that edge control. It’s good cause edge control doesn’t last long anyway 

 I even added a little plastic baggie that I got from my flat irons on the ends to protect them lol

I’m not gonna lie, I was scared my ponytail was gonna fall off even though I added Bobby pins.  I just bought some hair pins and an attachment for my blow dryer.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

shawnyblazes said:


> @bluediamond0829 @Shadow_Lace




Awww!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

If I didn't work in corporate America


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Also I can see the bottom of the space under my bathroom sink since I got rid of products last weekend. It's a good feeling. lol.


----------



## vevster




----------



## Prettymetty

Y’all ever had secks so good your hair goes from silky to yaki? It was like an intense cardio session. Thank goodness I like texture!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I only follow a handful of people on YouTube for hair and they rarely upload videos, so outside of those few...I am out of the loop with whats going on. Yesterday, a got a suggested video to watch somebody scratching huge flakes of dandruff and dirt off of somebody else's scalp. I was like what in the entire hayle?! Is this what the hair folks on the YT doing now?!


----------



## MzSwift

@Prettymetty 

Yay!!!  So he won the battle? You took your wig off?


----------



## imaginary

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I only follow a handful of people on YouTube for hair and they rarely upload videos, so outside of those few...I am out of the loop with whats going on. Yesterday, a got a suggested video to watch somebody scratching huge flakes of dandruff and dirt off of somebody else's scalp. I was like what in the entire hayle?! Is this what the hair folks on the YT doing now?!



Not really hair folks, but there's a huge part of youtube dedicated to the gross/weird stuff, from popping pimples and scratching flakes to cracking backs and all that. It can be soothing to watch.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

imaginary said:


> Not really hair folks, but there's a huge part of youtube dedicated to the gross/weird stuff, from popping pimples and scratching flakes to cracking backs and all that. It can be soothing to watch.


they even have a spin off show on tlc called dr. pimple popper. i love watching cyst popping and ingrown hair popping on youtube when i'm in that kinda mood. oh also ear wax extractions.... mmmmmm........


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

imaginary said:


> Not really hair folks, but *there's a huge part of youtube dedicated to the gross/weird stuff,* from popping pimples and scratching flakes to cracking backs and all that. It can be soothing to watch.





VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> they even have a spin off show on tlc called dr. pimple popper. i love watching cyst popping and ingrown hair popping on youtube when i'm in that kinda mood. oh also *ear wax extractions....* mmmmmm........










I was today years old when I learned this 

Edited to add: I did make it through a few minutes of Dr. Pimple Popper before tho!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I was today years old when I learned this
> 
> Edited to add: I did make it through a few minutes of Dr. Pimple Popper before tho!


 i know its not everyones forte but i swear its super interesting what they find. the human body is amazing. even its secretions...or maybe its just me????


----------



## GettingKinky

I love the lighting in my car. My hair looks amazing when I look at myself in the rear view mirror. When I look at my hair in the bathroom at work, it looks awful. 
What a difference lighting makes.


----------



## Meritamen

Oh no!!!!! I just went to my hair stylist website to check her hours but she is only taking weave clients now. I just want a press and trim for my birthday. 
Who's going to do my hair now?! I'm terrified of looking for a new stylist.


----------



## water_n_oil

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> they even have a spin off show on tlc called dr. pimple popper. i love watching cyst popping and ingrown hair popping on youtube when i'm in that kinda mood. oh also ear wax extractions.... mmmmmm........


Bleh, my husband was just telling me about the ear wax ones lol.


----------



## imaginary

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> they even have a spin off show on tlc called dr. pimple popper. i love watching cyst popping and ingrown hair popping on youtube when i'm in that kinda mood. oh also ear wax extractions.... mmmmmm........



Dr. PP is the OG lol. I can't manage everything she does, but the good ones are good. Also watching people get their backs cracked up and down is my go to when pulling out braids.


----------



## Prettymetty

MzSwift said:


> @Prettymetty
> 
> Yay!!!  So he won the battle? You took your wig off?


Yes!! It’s too hot for those wigs.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> Y’all ever had secks so good your hair goes from silky to yaki? It was like an intense cardio session. Thank goodness I like texture!




Yes.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@luvSLave @sunnieb @trclemons


----------



## sunnieb

shawnyblazes said:


> @luvSLave @sunnieb @trclemons



Thank you!!!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Prettymetty said:


> Y’all ever had secks so good your hair goes from silky to yaki? It was like an intense cardio session. Thank goodness I like texture!



If I could ever bask in my long locks during sexy time I’d love to. But unfortunately my husband ends up laying on it and I get mad lol. Mood ruined lol. Well, just a smidge lol


----------



## imaginary

I took down about half of my crochet braids and split most of those in half. Now my hair is very full, I think I probably went a smudge overboard but it looks much much better than ole baldy sparse mcgee I was rocking before. I'm keeping this hair in for at least 2 months. I'll probably try to buy the right kind to change over if I plan to push it until December. But even with 3.5 packs of hair on my head it's still a whole lot lighter than box braids.


----------



## GettingKinky

I am fascinated by sisterlocks. If it weren’t for the fact that they have to be retightened every 6-8 weeks, I would get them tomorrow. They are beautiful.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> I am fascinated by sisterlocks. If it weren’t for the fact that they have to be retightened every 6-8 weeks, I would get them tomorrow. They are beautiful.


Same. But I also change my hair too frequently


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@alundra


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Same. But I also change my hair too frequently


same!!!! I love locs but i can't commit.... so if i ever really want some it'll be foe locks


----------



## vevster

I tried to use my Ouidad gel... Ha! My hair is in a ponytail.  Tonite I empty it down the drain and put the bottle in recycling.  The end.

If you don't have a 3B or looser curl pattern - Ouidad is not for you.  IMO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

vevster said:


> I tried to use my Ouidad gel... Ha! My hair is in a ponytail.  Tonite I empty it down the drain and put the bottle in recycling.  The end.
> 
> If you don't have a 3B or looser curl pattern - Ouidad is not for you.  IMO



 I like ouidad.  Its just expensive and I can get more for my money elsewhere.


----------



## GGsKin

vevster said:


> I tried to use my Ouidad gel... Ha! My hair is in a ponytail.  Tonite I empty it down the drain and put the bottle in recycling.  The end.
> 
> If you don't have a 3B or looser curl pattern - Ouidad is not for you.  IMO



I had this gel. Complete trash for my hair. Only good for wig-grooming.


----------



## vevster

GGsKin said:


> I had this gel. Complete trash for my hair. Only good for wig-grooming.


So you know.....  the only thing about it is that it had a soft cast.


----------



## vevster

shawnyblazes said:


> I like ouidad.  Its just expensive and I can get more for my money elsewhere.


Which products do you like?  I’m not gonna buy, but I’m curious...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

vevster said:


> Which products do you like?  I’m not gonna buy, but I’m curious...


curl Quencher gel and curl cream together

ultra nourishing oil shampoo  ( love this)

Whipped Curls primer under  KCCC or Xtreme Wet line


@vevster


----------



## Lissa0821

I bought a new car this weekend, it has a high drivers seat which I love.  I need to come up with a creative way to cover it with satin or silk for the back of my hair. I am in braids at the moment so I have time to come up with something cute.


----------



## Royalq

Ugh what is up with these applicator tip bottles!! Why do they all leak?? This second set I bought from Sally’s thinking it would be better and nope! Whole top cracked off in a day !! Why are these bottles so flimsy and leaky??


----------



## Prettymetty

When I get some coins I want to try hair Botox. It has keratin and it claims to give me sleek hair for up to 8 weeks. Perfect time frame. A bottle is $50 and it has enough for 4 applications. 8 months of smooth hair for the low low. Yes please!! The brand is Nutree and y’all know I’ll have a review coming. Keratin treatments just aren’t working the same. 

Uncurly keratin worked the best, but the fumes were unbearable. I had to sit outside in the backyard just to be able to breathe. Ok keratin was fine, but it wore off within weeks. I’ve tried a few other brands and they just didn’t do it for me. Liquid keratin smells great and leaves my hair shiny, but I was relaxed when I used that brand.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Prettymetty said:


> When I get some coins I want to try hair Botox. It has keratin and it claims to give me sleek hair for up to 8 weeks. Perfect time frame. A bottle is $50 and it has enough for 4 applications. 8 months of smooth hair for the low low. Yes please!! The brand is Nutree and y’all know I’ll have a review coming. Keratin treatments just aren’t working the same.
> 
> Uncurly keratin worked the best, but the fumes were unbearable. I had to sit outside in the backyard just to be able to breathe. Ok keratin was fine, but it wore off within weeks. I’ve tried a few other brands and they just didn’t do it for me. Liquid keratin smells great and leaves my hair shiny, but I was relaxed when I used that brand.


Didn’t @Napp  try the hair Botox? I think so


@Prettymetty  have you ever heard of prismax nutritivo


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Made it all weekend with no hair product purchases. woo.


----------



## Prettymetty

shawnyblazes said:


> Didn’t @Napp  try the hair Botox? I think so
> 
> 
> @Prettymetty  have you ever heard of prismax nutritivo


I’m sure nap has tried it. She gets all them new new products lol. 

No I haven’t heard of that product. I’ll check it out.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Closed one of My braids in my car door today. Like seriously? Come on now...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@LiLi @curly caress @Iwanthealthyhair67 @LavenderMint


----------



## LiLi

shawnyblazes said:


> @LiLi @curly caress @Iwanthealthyhair67 @LavenderMint


Thank youuuuu!!!!


----------



## vevster

I judge hair care lines by their sales..... if you do 40% off every 3 months, why should I pay full price?  Qhemet rarely has sales, so I think they have a steady client base....


----------



## oneastrocurlie

vevster said:


> I judge hair care lines by their sales..... if you do 40% off every 3 months, why should I pay full price?  Qhemet rarely has sales, so I think they have a steady client base....



And once they start they can't stop. You'll never catch me paying full price for quite a few of the popular brands we talk about here. And if they did stop doing sales I wonder how long they'd able to stay in business, especially the ones we can't get in the stores.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

vevster said:


> I judge hair care lines by their sales..... if you do 40% off every 3 months, why should I pay full price?  Qhemet rarely has sales, so I think they have a steady client base....


I'll always buy Qhemet.  Since 2005. Thats my true staple line. She might discontinue a few items along the way but sister is steadfast in quality and performance.


----------



## vevster

shawnyblazes said:


> I'll always buy Qhemet.  Since 2005. Thats my true staple line. She might discontinue a few items along the way but sister is steadfast in quality and performance.


That is what I'm realizing and enjoying!  My hair looked so nice last week when I used the ghee and the burdock root creme!  They are for black hair and really hydrate.


----------



## LavenderMint

shawnyblazes said:


> @LiLi @curly caress @Iwanthealthyhair67 @LavenderMint


Thank you


----------



## icsonia22

Her. Hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saw the young man when his locks were grazing his neck around 5-6 years ago. Saw him on Wednesday and they are tailbone. 

 Meanwhile at the ranch Im barely BSL and look like Im chin length when its in its non-stretched  state.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Sapphire Angel @wenwen


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need naturals that live close to me. So, we can meet up and I can give you these products that are staring at me.

 I dont like USPS.  Lines are always long and one or two tellers.


----------



## GettingKinky

Why does wearing my hair as it grows from my head have to be a statement???  I just want to wear my hair without getting comments about it almost EVERY day. 
Today I was talking to my gardener and he said “I wish my curls would come back. My hair used to be curly like yours.”  Then he takes of his hat and shoes me how it’s not curly anymore. 

I don’t want to talk about my hair to everyone. Even DH thinks my hair is a statement.


----------



## curly caress

shawnyblazes said:


> @LiLi @curly caress @Iwanthealthyhair67 @LavenderMint   Thank You


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@GettingKinky Think about it this way: A lot of the time, a lot of women wear braids with extensions  and weave. Even though natural hair has been “in” for a while, it still amazes people to see “real hair” in the wild. 

I hope what I’m saying makes sense. My brain is everywhere right now


----------



## GettingKinky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @GettingKinky Think about it this way: A lot of the time, a lot of women wear braids with extensions  and weave. Even though natural hair has been “in” for a while, it still amazes people to see “real hair” in the wild.
> 
> I hope what I’m saying makes sense. My brain is everywhere right now



I get that seeing natural hair isn’t super common, but keep your comments to yourself. I am so tired of hearing people’s thoughts about my hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @GettingKinky Think about it this way: A lot of the time, a lot of women wear braids with extensions  and weave. Even though natural hair has been “in” for a while, it still amazes people to see “real hair” in the wild.
> 
> I hope what I’m saying makes sense. My brain is everywhere right now



An older black guy told me he just had to tell me he loved that I was wearing my natural hair. 

I just laughed and said thank you lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Sapphire


----------



## imaginary

I really haven't been doing anything at all to my hair since I've put in these locs. I haven't even been spraying them with my FRW which I should be slapped for. Gonna be better.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I finally cut the matted section of my hair. The right side of my head is basically a mullet  I refuse to cut it evenly at this time because it still smoothes nicely into a high bun. 

I’ll give it 6 weeks of intense love then cut a few inches off before I braid it up for the winter. The plan is to stay in protective styles while evening it up gradually.

Cutting didn’t even make me sad.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

shawnyblazes said:


> @LiLi @curly caress @Iwanthealthyhair67 @LavenderMint




Thank YOU!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KinksAndInk said:


> I finally cut the matted section of my hair. The right side of my head is basically a mullet * I refuse to cut it evenly at this time because it still smoothes nicely into a high bun. *
> 
> I’ll give it 6 weeks of intense love then cut a few inches off before I braid it up for the winter. The plan is to stay in protective styles while evening it up gradually.
> 
> Cutting didn’t even make me sad.


Same, sis I can’t let all these ponytail pieces go to waste. I’ll probably wear wigs because I don’t trust myself with box braids and the like right now. It inspires my laziness and y’all know I don’t need any help in that department


----------



## ClassyJSP

I've been swinging these box braids around all week/weekend out celebrating both me and my dad's b-days. Oiling my scalp and back to my normal routine today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@cghart2


----------



## KinksAndInk

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Same, sis I can’t let all these ponytail pieces go to waste. I’ll probably wear wigs because I don’t trust myself with box braids and the like right now. It inspires my laziness and y’all know I don’t need any help in that department


I don’t have any ponytail pieces but I just can’t let my hair go lol. I don’t wear it out in the fall and winter and the next 19 months will be busy for me while I complete my masters degree so I’ll be in protective styles until April 2021 anyways. 

I’m going to do a much needed deep trim of about 2-3 inches on the rest of my hair before I twist it up this weekend.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have enough oil on my hair to oil at least 10 people’s legs and arm


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@InchHighPrivateEye 


@Sridevi


----------



## PlanetCybertron

After 24 years of not knowing how to cornrow, I finally got it. However I’ve come to realize I CANNOT cornrow large sections. My fingers can’t get between my thick roots. 

Sadly, I gave up about half way, then tried again, but with much smaller sections, and it’s a lot easier but more time consuming. 

Needless to say I’ve learned something:

I’m cool with not cornrowing my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

I couldn’t find the dc challenge, but I did a masquintense treatment for an hour last night without heat.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have to find something to do to my hair. I can’t keep my hands out of it and I think combing it everyday is a bad idea since I take my buns down everyday to add the X21 cream to it. My smart self took the spray to storage. I might do jumbo Havana Twist or jumbo braids. I need to enforce a two week maximum wear period for my hair.


----------



## imaginary

I think I'm going to pull out the locs at the front in order to wash them and reinstall. But I'll see how I feel this weekend for sure. especially since my blowdryer sprung apart and does not want to be put back together.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Tell me why I just found some Xcel21 Spray in the Bss down the street from my Aunt’s house? And for $6.99 too. Y’all know I snatched up 3 bottles, but I left the rest lol. Might go back and get them


----------



## SAPNK

I suspect it's the grease that has my hair feeling so soft and nice.


----------



## Prettymetty

It’s wash day!! I’m so excited


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Outside of raw ingredients (shea butter, dried herbs and powders etc) it's been a long time since I've actually *fully* finished a commercial (store bought) product and replaced it. Granted it took me 3 years, but I did it. I usually grow tired of them and throw them away or give them away Like I just do not have the patience or even the will in me to use products that perform mediocre on my hair...why should my hair suffer because my will was weak?! But I actually finished a product and then replaced it, simply because it performed well and I loved everything about it. Who am I? IDK but I like this lil Lady!


----------



## nyeredzi

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> The Silverbird’s comb attachment  is TERRIBLE. It’s too flexible and I could barely blow dry my relaxed hair hair with it. I bent a tooth already   I made a good decision in leaving my Yellow bird in storage. Now I have to get a hard plastic comb attachment to go with it. Stupid
> Con.air discontinuing the Yellowbird.


Wait, the yellow bird is discontinued?! Nooooo! That's the best dryer with an attachment,  and such a reasonable price. My stylist recommended the Silver Bird  and I bought it, but I like the yellow bird better. The heat settings ate better too. Only thing better about the silver bird is it's lighter


----------



## nyeredzi

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Outside of raw ingredients (shea butter, dried herbs and powders etc) it's been a long time since I've actually *fully* finished a commercial (store bought) product and replaced it. Granted it took me 3 years, but I did it. I usually grow tired of them and throw them away or give them away Like I just do not have the patience or even the will in me to use products that perform mediocre on my hair...why should my hair suffer because my will was weak?! But I actually finished a product and then replaced it, simply because it performed well and I loved everything about it. Who am I? IDK but I like this lil Lady!


Well what was the product?


----------



## nyeredzi

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I only follow a handful of people on YouTube for hair and they rarely upload videos, so outside of those few...I am out of the loop with whats going on. Yesterday, a got a suggested video to watch somebody scratching huge flakes of dandruff and dirt off of somebody else's scalp. I was like what in the entire hayle?! Is this what the hair folks on the YT doing now?!


If it's the same one, they keep suggesting it to me too. Wth? I never click on it, but they keep suggesting it


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

nyeredzi said:


> Well what was the product?



My bad! It was Curl Junkie Gentle Cleansing Shampoo.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

nyeredzi said:


> If it's the same one, they keep suggesting it to me too. Wth? I never click on it, but they keep suggesting it



I don't get them anymore since I clicked not interested. Lately I've been getting Angry Birds suggestion videos instead....my kids stay on my tablet so I'm assuming that's why


----------



## water_n_oil

nyeredzi said:


> If it's the same one, they keep suggesting it to me too. Wth? I never click on it, but they keep suggesting it


I keep getting that suggestion as well literally any time I watch a hair video (which is rare and I generally don't keep them in my history).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@bluefolli @firecracker @neet4 @Vshanell


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

nyeredzi said:


> Wait, the yellow bird is discontinued?! Nooooo! That's the best dryer with an attachment,  and such a reasonable price. My stylist recommended the Silver Bird  and I bought it, but I like the yellow bird better. The heat settings ate better too. Only thing better about the silver bird is it's lighter


Yes, Sally doesn’t sell them anymore. You have to buy it on Ammyzon.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The way i'm sweating in my head right now is why I cant get  the style I want.  This bump cap has a plastic insert and its just circulating the sweat and heat in my hair right now.

 I cant wait to get off work.


----------



## nyeredzi

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Yes, Sally doesn’t sell them anymore. You have to buy it on Ammyzon.


Oh, that's okay then, that's where I always buy anyway. They didn't stop making them anymore, just that store doesn't carry them anymore. I wonder why? I suppose they weren't selling, though it's hard to imagine why ...


----------



## LavenderMint

I just got my first ever jar of Shea butter. Peeled off the foil and my dog came running as if I called him- then he licked the foil clean. I can’t imagine what he’s gonna be like when I start putting it in my hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LavenderMint said:


> I just got my first ever jar of Shea butter. Peeled off the foil and my dog came running as if I called him- then he licked the foil clean. I can’t imagine what he’s gonna be like when I start putting it in my hair


You better not lay on the floor at any time or bruh mayne is gonna get ya


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, that's okay then, that's where I always buy anyway. They didn't stop making them anymore, just that store doesn't carry them anymore. I wonder why? I suppose they weren't selling, though it's hard to imagine why ...


I guess they were selling them for a long time then wanted to push the Silverbird. But who really knows why they do the stuff they do lol


----------



## Beachy

Lord help me to mind my business while I am sitting in this salon. I came to get my eyebrows done and not to educate this stylist or this mother about her daughter’s hair care.....mind your business Beachy!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

The inside of this bonnet does not feel like silk. I flipped it around to the “outside” where it feels smoother.


----------



## water_n_oil

How people manage to use detangling tools and get nice looking hair after will apparently be a forever mystery for me.


----------



## Lylddlebit

I want a new flat iron.  I don't need one.  My FHI Runways both work perfectly but last year I wanted to buy the EAP titanium just to have a titanium flat iron. The only reason I didn't buy it then is because I bought the Revair.  I really hope they will have another 55% +off sale for Black Friday again this year so I can buy a flat iron or two or 3 lol.   I signed up for the EAP mailing list and will wait and see.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@coconifah @GodsPromises


----------



## LavenderMint

Hair that’s already grown out of our head isn’t effected by hormones anymore, right? I feel like that’s right but people keep asking questions and got me wondering.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

LavenderMint said:


> Hair that’s already grown out of our head isn’t effected by hormones anymore, right? I feel like that’s right but people keep asking questions and got me wondering.



That’s correct. Without going off on a biological tangent, essentially, the physical hair we can see isn’t carrying out any sort of biological processes. Our hormones can mostly affect the quality of  hair we produce, or how our follicles function since they’re the actual parts of hair production that are alive. 

There’s a disproportional number of people who I’ve come to realize don’t really know how to differentiate between that. But if they keep asking you just hit them with that google search lol.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

So I decided to try and use up the bit of rice of water I left. However it’s been fermenting in my fridge for like 3 weeks. 3. Whole. Weeks. 

My hair feels great but smelled like hot breath and wet dog for some hours.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> The inside of this bonnet does not feel like silk. I flipped it around to the “outside” where it feels smoother.



I knoooowwww. Super soft on the outside, sandpaper on the inside


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PlanetCybertron said:


> I knoooowwww. Super soft on the outside, sandpaper on the inside


This feels like a bonnet I got from the beauty supply store, but it is not something I bought from the beauty supply store. I feel like I overpaid trying to support someone. It’s all good though.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PlanetCybertron said:


> So I decided to try and use up the bit of rice of water I left. However it’s been fermenting in my fridge for like 3 weeks. 3. Whole. Weeks.
> 
> My hair feels great but smelled like hot breath and wet dog for some hours.


Hot breath and wet dog


----------



## nerdography

I wish my hair in the front grew as fast as the hair in the back and sides


----------



## imaginary

PlanetCybertron said:


> So I decided to try and use up the bit of rice of water I left. However it’s been fermenting in my fridge for like 3 weeks. 3. Whole. Weeks.
> 
> My hair feels great but smelled like hot breath and wet dog for some hours.



Same struggle. The fragrance I had put in it from 3 weeks ago COULD NOT stand in the face of that mess. I'm just carrying on at work and hoping it passes quickly.  Throwing that mess out as soon as I get home.

I've always wondered if boiling it after fermentation cancels out some of the smell?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

nerdography said:


> I wish my hair in the front grew as fast as the hair in the back and sides


Mine is the opposite. And what makes it even funnier is that the right side grows faster than the left.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I want to go back to black (I think) but my stylist is booked solid for 6 months. Grrrr.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I want to go back to black (I think) but my stylist is booked solid for 6 months. Grrrr.



Wow! She must be really good.


----------



## GettingKinky

I love my XL flexi8. I can easily fit all of my hair and make a nice low pony/puff. 
I was struggling with a banana clip this morning and then I remembered my flexi8. No problems at all.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Wow! She must be really good.



It's Cheyenne from Evan Joseph Salon. I wish they were 2% less popular lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> It's Cheyenne from Evan Joseph Salon. I wish they were 2% less popular lol.



Got it. I LOVE the work he does. I don’t follow her that much.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Got it. I LOVE the work he does. I don’t follow her that much.



He trained her and was his first and only other stylist for a long time when he opened his salon. I was able to book her first so I stick with her.

You can't even book Evan without calling in now sooo... Yeah. I'm sure his wait time is longer than hers


----------



## Melaninme

Would love to find and use a demi-permanent hair color in brown that didn't turn my hair black.


----------



## GettingKinky

I haven’t straightened my hair in almost 2 years. Why am I looking at silk presses and wanting to straighten????

I really don’t want to risk heat damage, I just need to find some drool worthy curly pics.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

GettingKinky said:


> I haven’t straightened my hair in almost 2 years. Why am I looking at silk presses and wanting to straighten????
> 
> I really don’t want to risk heat damage, I just need to find some drool worthy curly pics.



I do the same thing. I guess I just vicariously enjoy stuff through others. These videos I see, they straight slay these silk presses. 

If it was me though, I’m sure the stylist would’ve kicked me out over me complaining about brushing too hard and hearing possible breakage from those brushes.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

imaginary said:


> I've always wondered if boiling it after fermentation cancels out some of the smell?



I saw a blog post recently about boiling it. I was under the assumption that boiling it would kind of denature the protein, but apparently not. It’s suggested to keep it at a simmer, not really a rolling boil or anything. Then add the essential oils. Worth a shot. Got another bath brewing in the fridge. Might as well put it to use after I forget it’s there again lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@myhairgrowstoo


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Twist outs might be the move for the fall/winter.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Amberlina


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I switched majors last year despite being less than a year away from obtaining D.O. But have since been accepted into Med School for my new pursuit of a Dermatology degree. I’m glad a little of my credits transferred over so I wouldn’t have to retake them.

Lo and behold they have courses that cover a bunch of scalp and hair health topics. So excited to see what I learn next year.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PlanetCybertron said:


> I switched majors last year despite being less than a year away from obtaining D.O. But have since been accepted into Med School for my new pursuit of a Dermatology degree. I’m glad a little of my credits transferred over so I wouldn’t have to retake them.
> 
> Lo and behold they have courses that cover a bunch of scalp and hair health topics. So excited to see what I learn next year.


Whoohoo! That saves time and money with your credits transferring. Share some what you learned with the class lol

*class meaning us


----------



## PlanetCybertron

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Whoohoo! That saves time and money with your credits transferring. Share some what you learned with the class lol
> 
> *class meaning us



Ohhhhh best believe y’all are gonna get every last bit of info I accrue over the semesters.


----------



## MzSwift

@PlanetCybertron

Congratulations on being accepted to med school!  

I look forward to whatever you share with us.


----------



## water_n_oil

Tossed my hair in a bun last night. Totally means wash day is put off for another day or two. Also, the amount of work required to get a nice bun served to remind me why I generally don't do buns.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

As I sit here sipping this smoothie all I want is a big cup of coffee, sigh.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So this is life without coffee.............


----------



## MzSwift

@shawnyblazes 

LOL, aww, you poor thing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MzSwift said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> LOL, aww, you poor thing.


  How do folks do this??? @MzSwift


----------



## Prettymetty

I bought some Keracare Humecto today. I used it under the dryer for 20 minutes and blow dried my hair. I might do 2 French braids tomorrow. I shampood with Giovanni ultra moist poo. I luh that stuff


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@MissNina @SoniT @SoforReal


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Is kimmaytube products still around?

ETA, I guess so,   Just did a search.


----------



## SoniT

shawnyblazes said:


> @MissNina @SoniT @SoforReal


Thanks!


----------



## Lissa0821

Trying to get into the mental head space to take down these mini braids.  Love getting them put in but not so much in taking them out.  Gonna take them out this week and do a overnight prepoo with fresh aloe vera gel then wash out with Bentonite clay.


----------



## MzSwift

shawnyblazes said:


> How do folks do this??? @MzSwift



Did you sneak some coffee, @shawnyblazes ?? 

Sis, you were sounding like me when I try to go without chocolate.  I can totally relate. LOL


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MzSwift said:


> Did you sneak some coffee, @shawnyblazes ??
> 
> Sis, you were sounding like me when I try to go without chocolate.  I can totally relate. LOL


No, day 2. I have a little headache though. I think withdrawals @MzSwift 

Shooting for 21 days


----------



## MissNina

shawnyblazes said:


> @MissNina @SoniT @SoforReal



Awwww, thank you so much!!


----------



## Prettymetty

So I just bought these. I’ll let y’all know how I like them


----------



## LostInAdream

Loving my knot less box braids. Want to try to do them myself next time. I like when I do my own hair. We’ll see if and when that happens lol


----------



## GettingKinky

Did Komaza go out of business. Everything on their website is out of stock.


----------



## imaginary

GettingKinky said:


> Did Komaza go out of business. Everything on their website is out of stock.



One of the owners died a few months ago. I think the business has halted at the very least, but I'm not holding out for them to start back.


----------



## GettingKinky

imaginary said:


> One of the owners died a few months ago. I think the business has halted at the very least, but I'm not holding out for them to start back.



Oh no!  That’s so sad.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@danysedai @kcbelle925 @KidneyBean86


----------



## danysedai

shawnyblazes said:


> @danysedai @kcbelle925 @KidneyBean86


Thank you!!! I'm 48 today!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think if I were to go natural again, somebody else would have to take care of my hair. Every single step, from the washing and deep conditioning to the styling. My arms told me they were done with that life


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Would you believe I’m ready to take my hair down already


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@pink gator @TonicaG


----------



## Lissa0821

I did the worst possible thing to my hair, I touched up my roots with demi permanent dye and immediately  put mini braids in.  The take down was awful this time because my hair was so dry and the braiding hair kept getting tangled at the ends of my hair.  I had to cut the single strand knots all throughout.  I am going to baby my hair with deep conditioning with my steamer for the next month.   I am also going back to air drying my hair and greasing my scalp on wash day too.


----------



## pink gator

shawnyblazes said:


> @pink gator @TonicaG


Thank you sooo much @shawnyblazes !!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Lissa0821 Yikes! Sorry to hear that, but at least you know where you went wrong.


----------



## ckisland

I wish that my chest wasn't so dang broad. I'm past APL in the back, but my hair doesn't look like it from the front  .

I've been wearing my hair straight since May (I think), and I've only had a day here or there where I wanted my natural curls back. Getting my curls back would mean big chopping again, and I'm not that pressed LOL! In the future, I'll go back to my natural pattern, and when I do, I'll start locs. It would be the perfect time to go for it! 

But in this moment, I want to get to swangin' WL hair  before I bite that bullet.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m letting my color conditioner (magenta) sit on my hair for about 30 minutes. Then I’ll shampoo and dc


----------



## spacetygrss

I'm honestly starting to wonder if my hair _really_ likes natural products (i.e. conditioners, leave ins) or not. My hair and I have been in an epic battle the last few years (splits like crazy) and really the _only _thing that's different is that I started to use a lot of "natural" conditioners and leave-ins instead of my  "normal" salon items. I'm going to do a mini-experiment and see what happens when I use my JOICO products for a little while because my hair really isn't happy at the moment (I'm still going to seal and stuff because I've always done that).


----------



## SoforReal

shawnyblazes said:


> @MissNina @SoniT @SoforReal


Thank you!


----------



## icsonia22

I've realized that there isn't a lack of 4b/4c representation on YouTube. A lot of 4b/4c YouTubers have small channels so they never end up in the recommended videos


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@frida1980


----------



## frida1980

shawnyblazes said:


> @frida1980



Thanks. How sweet!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just cannot fathom that this lady only washes her hair every 6-8 months. Not melanin deficient either. She doesn’t wear her hair out at all, and is under wigs 99.9% of the time, plus she uses dish soap to wash her hair when she does wash it. She’s currently texlaxed, but was previously natural. Her hair is pretty long too. There truly is different strokes for different folks. My brain just can’t wrap around it


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@MizAvalon @Mahoganybeauty


----------



## ckisland

I tried wrapping my hair for the first time since I started using heat in May. Nope! It's not for me! I put my hair into a high ponytail if I want it to stay straight, and in a bun if I want some waves.


----------



## MileHighDiva

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I just cannot fathom that this lady only washes her hair every 6-8 months. Not melanin deficient either. She doesn’t wear her hair out at all, and is under wigs 99.9% of the time, plus she uses dish soap to wash her hair when she does wash it. She’s currently texlaxed, but was previously natural. Her hair is pretty long too. There truly is different strokes for different folks. My brain just can’t wrap around it


Who dis u talkin' bout?  @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MileHighDiva said:


> Who dis u talkin' bout?  @ItsMeLilLucky


This lady I was watching on YouTube lol Lemme look through my history to find her  name. 

I found her. Her name is Erin Ross.


----------



## faithVA

icsonia22 said:


> I've realized that there isn't a lack of 4b/4c representation on YouTube. A lot of 4b/4c YouTubers have small channels so they never end up in the recommended videos


Have you found any you like?


----------



## faithVA

spacetygrss said:


> I'm honestly starting to wonder if my hair _really_ likes natural products (i.e. conditioners, leave ins) or not. My hair and I have been in an epic battle the last few years (splits like crazy) and really the _only _thing that's different is that I started to use a lot of "natural" conditioners and leave-ins instead of my  "normal" salon items. I'm going to do a mini-experiment and see what happens when I use my JOICO products for a little while because my hair really isn't happy at the moment (I'm still going to seal and stuff because I've always done that).


Salon products are really good. Let us know what your experiment tells you.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Goombay_Summer @livinbestlyfe @texasholdem


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I have a trim appointment next weekend which means  I should not be buying hair products this month.

Which will be a perfect excuse to buy during Black Friday weekend lol.


----------



## MizAvalon

shawnyblazes said:


> @MizAvalon @Mahoganybeauty



Thank you so much!


----------



## Prettymetty

Oh how I love good hair days  I’m currently deep conditioning with a mix of Lait Vital and Masquintense (Kerastase)

I washed with Giovanni Ultra moist and prepood with Ultra smooth.


----------



## icsonia22

faithVA said:


> Have you found any you like?


I'm tearing up that subscribe button


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@blackgurll @CharUK @winterinatl


----------



## livinbestlyfe

shawnyblazes said:


> @Goombay_Summer @livinbestlyfe @texasholdem


How thoughtful of you! Thank you.


----------



## Lissa0821

My sweet spot with mini twist is one week. I will washing and redoing my twist each week for the rest of the year.  Also, I am so glad I am past my product junkie days because between Pattern and MoKnowHair product my pockets would be much lighter with a quickness.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Wanderland @cupcakes @MaeveCarmen @SexySin985


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This TGIN Green Tea Moisturizer might be on to something. It doesn’t have glycerin, it smells good, and feels moisturizing af.

However, I’m super over blew that I just realized Ammyzon sells it for $11 and I just bought it from the beauty supply store for $15+ tax

Dagnabit.


----------



## Prettymetty

I did 2 jumbo French braids and pinned them up. Easy protective style/work do


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My little cousin just randomly announced my hair was fake in front of her cute teacher. I was wearing my actual hair this time


----------



## LegsLegsLegs

I really need to wash my hair and do something to it.... this boring mommy bun with unsleek edges is not the business... I really would like to get back into my hair journey again


----------



## Hairties

I’m getting pulled into these Pattern beauty reviews. The intensive condish sounds great and the leave in is iffy. 
Also randomly looking at devacurl conditioners. Whyyy? I’ve ignored them my entire natural journey. 

also wondering if I really want to stick with natural products. I kind of miss my days of using organix products(now ogx) and other silicone type products. My wallet misses those days too. Aubrey Organics used to stay in my routine as well. 


Why did I stop ogx? Beyond the switch to natural everything, they had to rebrand. But I don’t think it ever hurt my hair? I used to rack up through cvs or rite aid. Like 4-6 bottles under $20 with sales and coupons.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hairties said:


> I’m getting pulled into these Pattern beauty reviews. The intensive condish sounds great and the leave in is iffy.
> Also randomly looking at devacurl conditioners. Whyyy? I’ve ignored them my entire natural journey.
> 
> also wondering if I really want to stick with natural products. I kind of miss my days of using organix products(now ogx) and other silicone type products. My wallet misses those days too. Aubrey Organics used to stay in my routine as well.
> 
> 
> Why did I stop ogx? Beyond the switch to natural everything, they had to rebrand. But I don’t think it ever hurt my hair? I used to rack up through cvs or rite aid. Like 4-6 bottles under $20 with sales and coupons.


Will on a Whim’s review on Pattern Beauty was hilarious. I’m a big believer in sticking to what works for you. To Hades with anyone else’s opinion.


----------



## Lissa0821

I deep condition my hair under my steamer with Joico Moisture Balm, warm honey and mango JBCO  last weekend. I wore mini twists all week and separated them today, my hair feels so soft and moisturized.  I only applied Wild Growth Oil in the yellow bottle to my scalp once this week and that was it. I can't keep my hands out of my hair.


----------



## shortycocoa

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Will on a Whim’s review on Pattern Beauty was hilarious. I’m a big believer in sticking to what works for you. To Hades with anyone else’s opinion.



Thank you for this!  I have seen a couple of his videos and I like him. He's funny.  I just saw the review.


----------



## water_n_oil

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Will on a Whim’s review on Pattern Beauty was hilarious. I’m a big believer in sticking to what works for you. To Hades with anyone else’s opinion.


Now I need to go watch lol. He is the best.


----------



## Hairties

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Will on a Whim’s review on Pattern Beauty was hilarious. I’m a big believer in sticking to what works for you. To Hades with anyone else’s opinion.




Lol I just watched. Definitely funny. He did like the condish but just like him, I’m not justifying the price.


----------



## winterinatl

shawnyblazes said:


> @blackgurll @CharUK @winterinatl


Thanks for thinking about me


----------



## demlew

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Will on a Whim’s review on Pattern Beauty was hilarious. I’m a big believer in sticking to what works for you. To Hades with anyone else’s opinion.



Thank you for introducing me to him. His reviews are so funny and informative.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Vitality


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I forgot I have this . Its getting cool enough that I may try it out soon on some twists.


https://www.etsy.com/listing/645681...ch_query=karkar&ref=shop_items_search_2&frs=1


----------



## blazingbeauty

Can you get heat damage from a hot head cap?!? I like this thing too much for it to do me like this .  I’m noticing breakage in my crown but I’m retaining length everywhere else. Things are looking suspiciously looser in certain areas though...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

demlew said:


> Thank you for introducing me to him. His reviews are so funny and informative.


No problem


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@beauti @LifeofJoslyn


----------



## MzSwift

blazingbeauty said:


> Can you get heat damage from a hot head cap?!? I like this thing too much for it to do me like this .  I’m noticing breakage in my crown but I’m retaining length everywhere else. Things are looking suspiciously looser in certain areas though...



Do you mean a heated conditioning cap like this?



If so, I have used this cap since 2009.  I don't prefer to DC without it.  I haven't had that experience.  What do you use underneath it?  For instance, I use a cheap plastic cap or grocery bags, then a thicker vinyl shower cap and then cover it all with a cotton bandanna/scarf. LOL

Can you think of any other culprit?  Frequent puffs? Not enough protein there or too much?  Scarf/bonnet friction? Hormonal or stress changes?

As I've seen on the hair boards, for a lot of us, sometimes our crown (and nape and edges, lol) requires its own separate regi.  My texture is different in my crown.  It needs more moisture and less protein than the rest of my head so I'm careful of that when applying product.  Hope I'm making sense!


----------



## blazingbeauty

MzSwift said:


> Do you mean a heated conditioning cap like this?
> 
> View attachment 452049
> 
> If so, I have used this cap since 2009.  I don't prefer to DC without it.  I haven't had that experience.  What do you use underneath it?  For instance, I use a cheap plastic cap or grocery bags, then a thicker vinyl shower cap and then cover it all with a cotton bandanna/scarf. LOL
> 
> Can you think of any other culprit?  Frequent puffs? Not enough protein there or too much?  Scarf/bonnet friction? Hormonal or stress changes?
> 
> As I've seen on the hair boards, for a lot of us, sometimes our crown (and nape and edges, lol) requires its own separate regi.  My texture is different in my crown.  It needs more moisture and less protein than the rest of my head so I'm careful of that when applying product.  Hope I'm making sense!








I use something like this and have really enjoyed the benefits. One thing I don’t do that you do, is completely protect my hair underneath. Ive just been putting a plastic cap on underneath and sometimes duckbill clips to keep it off my crown if it’s a little too warm (and I stopped doing this after while). When you put multiple layers between the cap and your hair, do you find your hair still gets warm enough? I think I will start doing this.

I’m going to go back over other things I’ve (not) been doing - most likely not enough protein - like you suggest. It’s so weird bc my hair’s getting longer but the crowns getting shorter 

Thank you for the tips!


----------



## beauti

*@shawnyblazes *Thank you for being so thoughtful


----------



## spacetygrss

I used JOICO KPak products today for my wash and condition session. OMG! It usually takes me a good 45 minutes in the shower going section by section washing, rinsing and then putting conditioner in (and that's AFTER I've already untwisted, oiled and pre-sectioned my hair). Nope. The moment that _*shampoo*_ hit my hair I was able to run my fingers right through my hair and it was smooth sailing. I was in-and- out in less than 25 minutes (some items needed to sit for 5 minutes).  I was able to put my leave-in conditioner and shea butter, put my hair in big twists to dry and move on with my day with no further detangling, combing, etc. So far, so good.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

If my hair was like my grandma’s I probably would have stayed natural longer It took me no time at all to do her hair. Y’all know how much I like to be lazy lol. I used no rinse shampoo and conditioner since it’s pretty nippy in the house and she just didn’t feel like wetting her hair. I first detangled her hair with a Shea moisture detangler before I even “washed and conditioned” it. I then used TGIN Green Tea moisturizer (Chris-Tia, I’m begging please never reformulate. I might start a riot) and Blue Magic Castor Oil to seal. Then I single braided/plaited in 5 braids and twisted the ends. That’s it. She is the lowest maintenance natural I have ever seen  She doesn’t prepoo, deep condition,  or trim her ends. Nathan. She barely washes her hair once every month or two. If I had to compare her hair to someone, it would probably be Chicoro. I could have sworn she was a type 4 when I was younger, but she’s solidly a type 3 now.


----------



## ckisland

I did a quick length check with while wearing a bra that's not sitting mid-back on me , and my hair was like an inch from touching the top of the band!!! I could actually be BSL by the end of December


----------



## LostInAdream

Took out my knotless box braids. Washed, deep conditioned and blow dried my hair. Me and DD have 2 braids. She’s so excited we have matching hairstyles.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@LostInAdream Omg, you guys are so stinking cute


----------



## MzSwift

blazingbeauty said:


> I use something like this and have really enjoyed the benefits. One thing I don’t do that you do, is completely protect my hair underneath. Ive just been putting a plastic cap on underneath and sometimes duckbill clips to keep it off my crown if it’s a little too warm (and I stopped doing this after while). When you put multiple layers between the cap and your hair, do you find your hair still gets warm enough? I think I will start doing this.
> 
> I’m going to go back over other things I’ve (not) been doing - most likely not enough protein - like you suggest. It’s so weird bc my hair’s getting longer but the crowns getting shorter
> 
> Thank you for the tips!



That's a cool cap! What type of heating mechanism does it have?

Yes, my hair gets toasty even with the layers.  When I first got it, I used to only use a plastic cap.  But the heat would burn my ears so I figured it probably was doing to same to my hair.  It was even hot on the lowest setting.  So now with all of the layers, I turn it up to the highest setting for 20 mins and then turn it down if I keep it on longer than that.  My hair benefits from conditioning with the warming effect of the indirect heat.

Crazy that I didn't realize before this HHJ how much I used my heated styling appliances on way too high settings.  Blow drying, curlers, flat iron and hard/bonnet hair dryers were always set on the highest setting. SMH.


----------



## MzSwift

@LostInAdream 

Absolutely adorable! 

You have beautiful skin!


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> If my hair was like my grandma’s I probably would have stayed natural longer It took me no time at all to do her hair. Y’all know how much I like to be lazy lol. I used no rinse shampoo and conditioner since it’s pretty nippy in the house and she just didn’t feel like wetting her hair. I first detangled her hair with a Shea moisture detangler before I even “washed and conditioned” it. I then used *TGIN Green Tea moisturizer (Chris-Tia, I’m begging please never reformulate. I might start a riot)* and Blue Magic Castor Oil to seal. Then I single braided/plaited in 5 braids and twisted the ends. That’s it. She is the lowest maintenance natural I have ever seen  She doesn’t prepoo, deep condition,  or trim her ends. Nathan. She barely washes her hair once every month or two. If I had to compare her hair to someone, it would probably be Chicoro. I could have sworn she was a type 4 when I was younger, but she’s solidly a type 3 now.



I will be right there with you; blocking roads and burning tyres.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@LostInAdream

Sooooo freaking cute.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

imaginary said:


> I will be right there with you; blocking roads and burning tyres.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> *That's a cool cap! What type of heating mechanism does it have?*
> 
> If this is the same kind of cap I have, I think it’s  flaxseed.


----------



## LostInAdream

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @LostInAdream Omg, you guys are so stinking cute





shawnyblazes said:


> @LostInAdream
> 
> Sooooo freaking cute.





MzSwift said:


> @LostInAdream
> 
> Absolutely adorable!
> 
> You have beautiful skin!


Awhh thanks ladies


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@tngirl22


----------



## blazingbeauty

MzSwift said:


> That's a cool cap! What type of heating mechanism does it have?
> 
> Yes, my hair gets toasty even with the layers.  When I first got it, I used to only use a plastic cap.  But the heat would burn my ears so I figured it probably was doing to same to my hair.  It was even hot on the lowest setting.  So now with all of the layers, I turn it up to the highest setting for 20 mins and then turn it down if I keep it on longer than that.  My hair benefits from conditioning with the warming effect of the indirect heat.
> 
> Crazy that I didn't realize before this HHJ how much I used my heated styling appliances on way too high settings.  Blow drying, curlers, flat iron and hard/bonnet hair dryers were always set on the highest setting. SMH.



Right?? Before my HHJ I would turn my flat iron up to the highest setting 410-450 trying to get a silk press with bad technique smh. This is a Hot Head Deep Conditioning Cap. The pros is that it’s really easy to use and it does actually warm up pretty evenly but the cons is that you can’t get exact temperatures because you to microwave it.

You have me running out to go buy a new shower cap now!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Scasey


----------



## oneastrocurlie

If I can't get a color appointment with my stylist I'm going back to black myself. I have a trim appointment with her Saturday. Hopefully they have open appointments behind the scenes cause waiting six months plus for some color ain't happening.

I guess I can have the guy who has done my color touch up do it. Hmmm.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I think after I take these braids out i'll switch to either a u part wig or a sew in to give my hair a break. Either way i'm leaving these braids in for the rest of the month and then prepping my hair for the holidays.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@justruth @Saga


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Just bought this brand new bonnet, and JUST lost it. Like whyyyyyyyy?!?!?!?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PlanetCybertron said:


> Just bought this brand new bonnet, and JUST lost it. Like whyyyyyyyy?!?!?!?


Where? Did you lose it in the house? Hopefully you find it soon?


----------



## imaginary

it was cute to have my bun out this week, but the gym has been killing my little ponytail. Back to my fake ponytail next week.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Where? Did you lose it in the house? Hopefully you find it soon?



I might’ve left it at my moms house. I bought it during the weekend, but also spent the weekend at my moms house for mommy-daughter weekend. So it’s either at her house, in my car somewhere, or I put it down somewhere in my own apartment. 

But I haven’t seen it yet. It was cute for 3$ lol


----------



## ckisland

I did a braid n'curl last night and I so look like Shirley Temple . I'm still cute though


----------



## Prettymetty

I can’t sleep. I should wash my hair, but I hear thunder


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@DigitalRain @KeraKrazy @lalla


----------



## GettingKinky

Prettymetty said:


> I can’t sleep. I should wash my hair, but I hear thunder



what’s the relationship between thunder and washing your hair?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I'm starting to wonder if I could use a brush for both detangling & defining curls, with certain products. The more lightweight a product is, the more frizz and less definition.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just washed my hair and I’m deep conditioning with Keracare Humecto. I’ll straighten it tonight and it might last. We are having a cold front in Houston


----------



## Prettymetty

GettingKinky said:


> what’s the relationship between thunder and washing your hair?


That rain with revert my hair instantly


----------



## Prettymetty

My keratin treatment is completely worn off, but my hair was surprisingly easy to straighten tonight. Thank goodness for this cold front. It might last through the weekend.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

USPS , riddle me this?

 Why would you attempt to put something in the mailbox receptacle  instead of ringing my doorbell, where there are people, in the house, all day...waiting for mail?  you know?  Like normal people.

11:27 am and you say notice left because you had an oversize package? Umm, why didn't the mail person ring the door at my HOUSE???

 Now, I have to figure out a day to get  to the post office to pick up my package. Straight aggravated!


----------



## Meritamen

I have to stop watching all these beauty bandwagon videos on Youtube. It makes me want to try and buy a lot of garbage I don't need and won't stick to. I'm sticking to Indigenous Strandz, Efficiently Natural, FusionofCultures, and GreenBeauty. Ladies who have simple routines that have proven to work.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Got my color scheduled for February. Gives me to time to really think about changing it. Also booked 2 additional appointments so I'm set for a year.


----------



## shasha8685

I'm debating on if I should start incorporating DC's that have cones in them into my reggie. I think it might help with detangling.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@blackmaven @Browndilocks @Charmingchick1 @JFemme @LoveisYou @Murjani @PuddingPop


----------



## JFemme

shawnyblazes said:


> @blackmaven @Browndilocks @Charmingchick1 @JFemme @LoveisYou @Murjani @PuddingPop


 
Thank you


----------



## Charmingchick1

shawnyblazes said:


> @blackmaven @Browndilocks @Charmingchick1 @JFemme @LoveisYou @Murjani @PuddingPop


Thank you!


----------



## LavenderMint

I kept seeing posts about HE Blue ginger micellar water shampoo and decided to give it a shot. There’s a lot to like about it. I’ll likely purchase again.


----------



## waff

shasha8685 said:


> I'm debating on if I should start incorporating DC's that have cones in them into my reggie. I think it might help with detangling.


I can't live without cones in my regimen. They help with detangling and smoothing my poros hair from humidity. I never fell for the whole CG thing since it never worked for me.


----------



## shasha8685

waff said:


> I can't live without cones in my regimen. They help with detangling and smoothing my poros hair from humidity. I never fell for the whole CG thing since it never worked for me.



I'm starting to think that the CG method doesn't really work for my hair. This past wash day I used a conditioner that has cones in it and detangling was a breeze! I also noticed my hair held onto moisture better. Honestly, cones weren't a problem for my hair when I was relaxed. Idk why I thought that I needed to take them out.


----------



## LoveisYou

shawnyblazes said:


> @blackmaven @Browndilocks @Charmingchick1 @JFemme @LoveisYou @Murjani @PuddingPop


 Thanks so much


----------



## Lita

I’m glad my hair is growing back & getting thicker again..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Prettymetty

I need a good smoothing conditioner with slip. Any recommendations?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Prettymetty said:


> I need a good smoothing conditioner with slip. Any recommendations?


Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Conditioner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Brittal09 @IONENABILLION @yaya24


----------



## yaya24

shawnyblazes said:


> @Brittal09 @IONENABILLION @yaya24



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## yaya24

Biotera Anti Frizz Intense smoothing conditioner - at Sallys



Prettymetty said:


> I need a good smoothing conditioner with slip. Any recommendations?


----------



## vevster

From the 2 new 'celebrity' lines Mo Knows Hair and Pattern the standouts for me are the Pattern Leave in and the Curly Pudding from Mo Knows Hair.

I'm hearing really good things about Mo's deep conditioner but it has cones and I want to keep my use of those to a minimum..


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@NanieHaitienne @blah54


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This hibiscus tea from Dunkin donuts with lemon, is everything this morning!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> This hibiscus tea from Dunkin donuts with lemon, is everything this morning!!!


I LOVE IT!!!! I love it so much, that I get it over my “regular” drink of vanilla chai.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I hate when it abruptly gets cold outside. We barely got eased into. You’d think I’d be used to it by now  However this is gonna be the first time in years that I’m not gonna be in my own place. It’s much cooler where I am now. I had radiant heat in my place so it got nice and toasty. That’s that good ol’ project heat and I got spoiled to it. I barely feel comfortable taking a shower without sneezing my dang head off let alone do an actual wash day. I think once every couple of months I’m gonna rent a hotel room and do a proper wash day routine. Until then, I’ll have to settle for doing my ratchet wash day routine.


----------



## Prettymetty

yaya24 said:


> Biotera Anti Frizz Intense smoothing conditioner - at Sallys


Can I find this at Sally’s?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why can’t someone put Sailor Moon on tv for me?????


----------



## Browndilocks

shawnyblazes said:


> @blackmaven @Browndilocks @Charmingchick1 @JFemme @LoveisYou @Murjani @PuddingPop


Thank you my dear!


----------



## yaya24

Prettymetty said:


> Can I find this at Sally’s?


Yes ma'am


----------



## Prettymetty

I can not wait to wash my hair and blow it out. I’m tempted to buy some of that miracle treatment from Facebook. The one that smooths flyaways and tames tangles. It’s only $15. It’s called gummycho or something. There are several similar interesting looking products popping up. Facebook really knows how to tempt me


----------



## icsonia22

We need a where are they now for bandwagon grow your hair 3 inches overnight products


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@bellatiamarie @divinefavor @lexi84


----------



## bellatiamarie

shawnyblazes said:


> @bellatiamarie @divinefavor @lexi84



Thanks girl!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

icsonia22 said:


> We need a where are they now for bandwagon grow your hair 3 inches overnight products



Welp, you’re not wrong.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@charislibra @LadyPBC @caribeandiva


----------



## ckisland

My sister convinced me to do a slick bun since my hair turned out a mess the last time I tried to do it. I'm on day 3 but it'll have to stay put until Monday. I could never get my hair to stay down, but I used Aussie Instant Freeze gel and it did the trick!


----------



## shasha8685

They make a jbco butter....I found this out right on time for winter!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@ItsMeLilLucky  Turn up!!!!  


@Ms. Tarabotti @RoseofLily @SwtAnana


----------



## Prettymetty

I met a beautiful Dominican lady at work last night. She does hair, so I’m about to get these edges laid so my bf can shut up


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@shawnyblazes Thanks


----------



## RoseofLily

shawnyblazes said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky  Turn up!!!!
> 
> 
> @Ms. Tarabotti @RoseofLily @SwtAnana



Thank you


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@auntybe @Nalin


----------



## ClassyJSP

Still running around with these braids in... I think I like them even more now that they look a little bit older. While I was in Target a while back I came across the Shea moisture line that's geared towards protective styles. I've been using the protective style foam to keep my scalp clean.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Cbgo @MyAngelEyez~C~U


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Cut my hair after being natural for 4 years a few weeks ago to restart my hair journey. I know that I got all of the dead ends because it appears to be growing back extremely fast. No more cutting for me after this. Next time will just be trims probably every 3 months like when I first went natural I grew my hair to between Mbl and wl the first time around in only 2 years.


----------



## blah54

TH


shawnyblazes said:


> @NanieHaitienne @blah54


THank you so much!!! Means alot i havent been online in awhile and saw this


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

blah54 said:


> TH
> 
> THank you so much!!! Means alot i havent been online in awhile and saw this


Hope you had a wonderful day @blah54


----------



## Mitzi

I finally got around to giving myself that "botox capilar" treatment and I can't believe it but it actually repairs and moisturizes hair.  My strands are super soft, moisture corrected and strong.  It really works.


----------



## nerdography

I was going back forth between cutting off my relaxed ends or relaxing the new growth. I’ve decided I’m going to relax again.

I got it professionally done last November and had it cut to collarbone in a tapered bob. I self relaxed in March, and I’m going to self relax again this November. My hair is currently armpit length stretched.

After I relax I’m going to have my hair cut blunt.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I'm wondering if this creme butter is the best way to seal in moisture during this Santa Ana (hot dry air/winds) heat wave.

Also, what's the best shampoo to remove beeswax... sulfate or sulfate-free (with stronger cleansers)?


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> I'm wondering if this creme butter is the best way to seal in moisture during this Santa Ana (hot dry air/winds) heat wave.
> 
> Also, what's the best shampoo to remove beeswax... sulfate or sulfate-free (with stronger cleansers)?


I’ve never tried to remove beeswax, but kinky curly come clean is a strong shampoo. I love it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@FadingDelilah @Malvada


----------



## MzSwift

Shadow_Lace said:


> I'm wondering if this creme butter is the best way to seal in moisture during this Santa Ana (hot dry air/winds) heat wave.
> 
> Also, what's the best shampoo to remove beeswax... sulfate or sulfate-free (with stronger cleansers)?



I've only ever used sulfates to remove beeswax. Can't hurt to try sulfate-free.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@brg240 @BW1


----------



## oneastrocurlie

oneastrocurlie said:


> I have a trim appointment next weekend which means  I should not be buying hair products this month.
> 
> Which will be a perfect excuse to buy during Black Friday weekend lol.



So far so good.


----------



## curlyTisME

Got a good fall reset. 

Wash, protein treatment, deep condition and trim. I left my braids in a total of 9 weeks. I’ll never do that again! My edged were TRASH!! 

I only had to get about half a inch cut off all around, thankfully! Rolled it up tonight using my silk rollers. My scalp feels good!


----------



## GGsKin

Having a clear out and reorganisation of my hair stash today. I didn't realise I had so many backups of certain products. And I have a bad habit of leaving scraps of ones I enjoy so that I don't forget about them smh.


----------



## vevster

The scent of the Curlsmith scalp line is so good as I sit here with conditioner in my hair I keep sniffing my hand.

This hydro creme soothing mask may be a fav. My hair was really defined just rinsing it out.


----------



## shasha8685

Note to future self: when your signature hairstyle stops producing the expected results, CLARIFY YOUR HAIR!

I clarified my hair and my hair is going into these twists with such ease. Can't wait to see what the twist out looks like...


ETA: Yep. I was right. This twist out came out nice, moisturized, defined, and full....pretty much how I expect my go-to style to turn out.  I gotta remember to add clarifying to my wash day rotation.


----------



## GGsKin

GGsKin said:


> Having a clear out and reorganisation of my hair stash today. I didn't realise I had so many backups of certain products. And I have a bad habit of leaving scraps of ones I enjoy so that I don't forget about them smh.



On second thoughts after completing the task, that habit allowed me to compare the product I enjoyed with the many (and often reformulated) backups I've accumulated.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@donna894 @Mrs. ZTG


----------



## LavenderMint

Search & destroy for splits and ssk gives me so much anxiety that I always end up feeling like I just need to cut all my hair off (at least six more inches) and start over even though I don’t really want to.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hey look what I found. It’s at a place called “Cook Brothers”


----------



## shasha8685

I have been natural for almost 4 years and I keep getting the same message: the stuff I did when I was relaxed still stands!


----------



## LavenderMint

Any suggestions for good brands/models of kinky-curly clip-ins and/or drawstring ponytail? I have type 4 hair with small diameter corkscrews and just looking to try something new.


----------



## vevster

Trying new things is fun until your hair doesn't come out nice.

Confirming my belief that generic products are NOT as good!!!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

LavenderMint said:


> Any suggestions for good brands/models of kinky-curly clip-ins and/or drawstring ponytail? I have type 4 hair with small diameter corkscrews and just looking to try something new.



I'm happy with these. I even dyed them.


----------



## Lylddlebit

My hair is in need of a good clarifying shampoo.  It has been dryer than I like it for a while.  My press looks good the first week but week 2 I get webbing.  Before baby I could keep moisturized press for a good 4-5 weeks in southern humidity without issue.  I am almost out of my post partum window and  although I am grateful that I didn't have any major postpartum setbacks I want my hair routine back not a "new normal".  I looked in my cabinet and I have a bunch of clays, garlic shampoos and moisturizing shampoos but no clarifying shampoos. I ordered some clarifying shampoos from sally's when I woke up this norming. No rush...but I'mma need fly Thanksgiving Hair to last until I am ready for fly Christmas hair.


----------



## LavenderMint

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm happy with these. I even dyed them.


Thank you! I’m trying to avoid a cut out of boredom


----------



## oneastrocurlie

LavenderMint said:


> Thank you! I’m trying to avoid a cut out of boredom



You sound like me lol


----------



## Prettymetty

When your man makes you his wcw and your hair is on point. I did it myself... I’m wearing a wig now and he hates that ****. Whatev. I’ve worked like 7 weeks straight


----------



## Napp

I put braids in and hate how they look but they are so low maintenance


----------



## Lissa0821

I never thought I would ever say this.  I love my shrinkage point blank period....


----------



## CurliDiva

My hair is so weak.  The ends have slowly disappeared and are pathetic. I'm going big chop TODAY and just start over! 

2020 has to be better!!!!!!


----------



## LovingLady




----------



## divinefavor

shawnyblazes said:


> @bellatiamarie @divinefavor @lexi84


Aww, thank you so much!  I am just now seeing this post.  I have logged on in a while.


----------



## Sapphire Angel

I’m so in love with Aunt Jackie’s Quench leave-in conditioner! I thought I would never find a product defined my curls without making them greasy.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Lylddlebit said:


> My hair is in need of a good clarifying shampoo.  It has been dryer than I like it for a while.  My press looks good the first week but week 2 I get webbing.  Before baby I could keep moisturized press for a good 4-5 weeks in southern humidity without issue.  I am almost out of my post partum window and  although I am grateful that I didn't have any major postpartum setbacks I want my hair routine back not a "new normal".  I looked in my cabinet and I have a bunch of clays, garlic shampoos and moisturizing shampoos but no clarifying shampoos. I ordered some clarifying shampoos from sally's when I woke up this norming. No rush...but I'mma need fly Thanksgiving Hair to last until I am ready for fly Christmas hair.


 
I ended up getting the Rusk Clarify Rosemary Quajilla and Detoxifying Shampoo.  I love it.  I bought it from Sally's because it usually retails 13-15 bucks but is on clearance right now for $5.   I bought this shampoo for the purpose of giving my hair a deep clean so I could have a blank slate and it did it's job. I wanted squeaky clean hair which it gave.  The good thing about it though is even though I could tell it stripped my hair as intended, the lather kept my hair from tangling which isn't always an easy task whle using a strong clarifying shampoo.  As soon as my deep conditioner touched my hair it glided on and had immediate softness. After I deep conditioned detanging was effortless.  It's too soon for me to know if this is a one time fluke or a staple in the making but I am very happy with this shampoo functioning as described.  It smells like mint.  I've been swinging my hair like new weave all day lol. A good deep clean was just what I needed. I will see how long this press lasts for the final  verdict.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m doing an Ion keratin treatment right now. I hope it lasts a few weeks at least. I wanted to buy hair Botox from Nutree, but it’s sold out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@avi1derful @eliseatl @mommylife2209 @MrsMe @Pygmy_puff @smwrigh3


----------



## GettingKinky

Lissa0821 said:


> I never thought I would ever say this.  I love my shrinkage point blank period....



I’ve become a fan of shrinkage too. Once I got a good curly haircut with a nice shape, I was all for it. 

What made you love your shrinkage?


----------



## Lissa0821

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve become a fan of shrinkage too. Once I got a good curly haircut with a nice shape, I was all for it.
> 
> What made you love your shrinkage?



I hated it for years  but I learned it is my little secret, no one knows how long my hair is but me most days.  Plus, my hair is fine and damn near see through after a certain length relaxed.  Now it is a fullness all over all the time now. I even wear my wigs short as well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Listen.  I had to tell someone. 
I’m ugly laughing scaring everyone in my house. 
Nobody’s fool with Tika Sumpter and Tiffany Haddish.  She’s so darn ratchet.   I needed this laugh. Lolllllll


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I might sell my Revair. I haven’t used it since I moved, and I really only used it twice.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Reaching hair boredom again. Already made an appointment to put it away for a little bit.


----------



## blazingbeauty

On second thought - I’m going on a personal “cruise control” challenge for the rest of the year and next year.

1. No new products (only staples, save money)
2. Stick to my tried & true styles that look good
3. Stick to my regimen
4. Keep up with trim schedule


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m sick of my hair even though all I do is keep it braided underneath my wig. Maybe I need some braids or a sew in. I might randomly get some locs. Winter makes me hate my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Avia62 @beingofserenity


----------



## water_n_oil

I called myself simplifying things by going back to mostly commercial products and my hair has told me I am Boo Boo the Fool


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

blazingbeauty said:


> On second thought - I’m going on a personal “cruise control” challenge for the rest of the year and next year.
> 
> 1. No new products (only staples, save money)
> 2. Stick to my tried & true styles that look good
> 3. Stick to my regimen
> 4. Keep up with trim schedule


same!!!!


----------



## Avia62

shawnyblazes said:


> @Avia62 @beingofserenity


Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. ZTG

Thank you so much!



shawnyblazes said:


> @donna894 @Mrs. ZTG


----------



## eliseatl

shawnyblazes said:


> @avi1derful @eliseatl @mommylife2209 @MrsMe @Pygmy_puff @smwrigh3


Thank you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@nomadpixi


----------



## blazingbeauty

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> same!!!!



Right??? I was buying way too many products - had to put a stop to that quick


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Bmack @mohair


----------



## oneastrocurlie

blazingbeauty said:


> On second thought - I’m going on a personal “cruise control” challenge for the rest of the year and next year.
> 
> 1. No new products (only staples, save money)
> 2. Stick to my tried & true styles that look good
> 3. Stick to my regimen
> 4. Keep up with trim schedule



I could definitely benefit by #1. If I was new to trying to take care of my hair I'd be so overwhelmed with what's out now, even within the same brand. One brand now has 532 things. Where would a person even start?

Rambling but I wonder if that is a major pain point for my friends who are natural but rarely wear their hair out.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m having a hard time figuring out how often to use my protein DC (Briogeo don’t despair repair). If I use it too often my hair gets stiff, but if I go too long without it my hair gets frizzy really easily. It’s such a tough balancing act. Or maybe it’s time to clarify. My hair is definitely trying to tell me something, but I don’t understand her. :-(


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’s tired  
I hate when the time changes.
I took my hair down in anticipation of washing my hair a couple of days ago and it just hasn’t happened.


----------



## GettingKinky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’s tired
> I hate when the time changes.
> I took my hair down in anticipation of washing my hair a couple of days ago and it just hasn’t happened.



I hate the time change too. It’s amazing how much one hour can throw everything off.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I’m having a hard time figuring out how often to use my protein DC (Briogeo don’t despair repair). If I use it too often my hair gets stiff, but if I go tool long without it my hair gets frizzy really easily. It’s such a tough balancing act. Or maybe it’s time to clarify. My hair is definitely trying to tell me something, but I don’t understand her. :-(


This is so me with my hair right now.


----------



## vevster

New tip from my cousin’s Deva stylist. Use the Deva hairspray on wet hair for extrahold. I’m gonna try it! I have had that hairspray for a while.


----------



## Prettymetty

Today I do my first wash post keratin treatment. I’m praying for smooth easy to comb hair


----------



## ClassyJSP

Since it's a long weekend i'm finally taking these braids down.


----------



## GettingKinky

Since I didn’t know if my hair needed protein or clarifying, I decided to clarify this morning. If she still isn’t happy I’ll do protein next wash. 

I was tempted to do both, but I want to try and learn what she’s saying and figure out the difference between needing protein and needing better cleaning.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I get a little nervous recommending people to my stylist because the salon is anti some popular hair concepts but so far it's been 2 for 2.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I get a little nervous recommending people to my stylist because the salon is anti some popular hair concepts but so far it's been 2 for 2.



I would love to go to your salon. Or get a Monacut. But I just can’t convince myself that flying cross country for a hair appointment is worth it.


----------



## MrsMe

shawnyblazes said:


> @avi1derful @eliseatl @mommylife2209 @MrsMe @Pygmy_puff @smwrigh3


Thank you so much @shawnyblazes !


----------



## nyeredzi

The singer Summer Walker used to wear lace fronts but now she's locking and getting a lot of flack for it. My husband mentioned it to me and I hadn't heard it. He was like "what do you guys talk about on that forum"  It does seem like an appropriate topic for her, but I don't like making threads.
https://blavity.com/summer-walker-i...ack-women-criticizing-her-locs?category1=news


----------



## nerdography

I know I said that I was going to get another relaxer, but I’ve decided to cut my hair and stay natural. 

Yesterday, I went to the bss and bought some braiding hair to install jumbo twist using the rubberband method. And I plan on leaving those in until the end of January, hopefully.


----------



## Honeypot

I wish people were a little more helpful here


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Honeypot said:


> I wish people were a little more helpful here



What do you need help with?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Honeypot said:


> I wish people were a little more helpful here


What do you need help with @Honeypot


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@NCHairDiva @nene 1


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy Veterans Day to my fellow Veterans.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Honeypot said:


> I wish people were a little more helpful here


Yeah what they said lol. Is there anything in particular you need help with?


----------



## GettingKinky

I can’t find The Doux mousse on the ground anywhere. I really want to try it, but I don’t want to pay for shipping.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t find The Doux mousse on the ground anywhere. I really want to try it, but I don’t want to pay for shipping.



Girl the holidays are upon us. Target has free shipping right up until Christmas lol.


----------



## vevster

Gonna try using cones for the next 3 weeks -- 4 weeks including last nights wash.  I need to evaluate if they work for ME.

Gonna use the Pattern shampoo, Mo' s Curl Restoration treatment and Pattern leave in (Those are my only products with cones....)

My hair looks nice----- spirally --- shiny bouncy....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t find The Doux mousse on the ground anywhere. I really want to try it, but I don’t want to pay for shipping.


what @oneastrocurlie said.  I only get it from Tarjay and it comes in 2 days  @GettingKinky


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks @oneastrocurlie @shawnyblazes I’m placing my order for The Doux right now.


----------



## Lissa0821

I went to Trader Joes on Sunday and picked up Nourish Spa Shampoo, 2 bottles of the Nourish Spa conditioners and two jars of the coconut oil.  The cashier who rang me up said you are about to have some clean hair huh?  An older white man behind me said, No she about to have the cleanest, softest shiny hair of us all.  I just smiled and said that's my goal at the moment.  The older man even waved at me in the parking lot as  I drove off.


----------



## Honeypot

I understand your hair not liking an ingredient here and there . But four major , common ones?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Honeypot said:


> I understand your hair not liking an ingredient here and there . But four major , common ones?


It happens.  My hair hates shea butter, coconut oil, aloe vera and avocado in the first five ingredients of any product that is left in.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BrownButterfly @godzooki


----------



## ClassyJSP

Instead of taking my braids out i'm just going to stop and get the front redone. I've been keeping my scalp clean and moisturizing so i'm sure my hair is doing good underneath. I realized it was pointless to take my braids down and then head out on vacation in the heat/sun.


----------



## imaginary

I miss the ease of having braids. But I hated how quickly the braids would look messy. Definitely need to work out a balance.


----------



## Prettymetty

Today I sectioned my hair in braids and pre pood with Keracare Humecto. I let that sit about 20 minutes. Then I cleansed with Kerastase Curl ideal cleansing conditioner. I just blow dried my hair and it’s soooo soft. I’m about to straighten it


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Bun Mistress @Adelta89


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

If you live in Illinois, and you need to update your address  ID you will need to take a new picture. I learned that the hard way. These chicken heads made me take a new photo. I wasn’t prepared  I look like a totally different person.


----------



## water_n_oil

Brands on IG back to shaming DIYers. DIY, store bought...who cares?? I don't get what's with all the controversy. No one's forcing anyone to do anything.


----------



## faithVA

shawnyblazes said:


> It happens.  My hair hates shea butter, coconut oil, aloe vera and avocado in the first five ingredients of any product that is left in.


My hair definitely doesn't like the 1st 3. I'm not sure about avocado oil. What does it do to your hair?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> My hair definitely doesn't like the 1st 3. I'm not sure about avocado oil. What does it do to your hair?




It’s like a protein for me.  Those ingredients must be last in the product if I’m leaving it in.  I avoid them in my leave ins though for the most part. 
Funny if it has aloe vera extract it’s not too bad. @faithVA


----------



## ckisland

Lissa0821 said:


> I went to Trader Joes on Sunday and picked up Nourish Spa Shampoo, 2 bottles of the Nourish Spa conditioners and two jars of the coconut oil.  The cashier who rang me up said you are about to have some clean hair huh? *An older white man behind me said, No she about to have the cleanest, softest shiny hair of us all. * I just smiled and said that's my goal at the moment.  The older man even waved at me in the parking lot as  I drove off.


That is too cute!!! 

I was getting ready and I could feel my hair laying against my back. It's such a wonderful feeling


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saw a lady on YT using a mini denman to detangle.  I think I want one.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

water_n_oil said:


> Brands on IG back to shaming DIYers. DIY, store bought...who cares?? *I don't get what's with all the controversy.* No one's forcing anyone to do anything.



money, DIY = less revenue for them


----------



## water_n_oil

MilkChocolateOne said:


> money, DIY = less revenue for them


Eh, plenty of people still buying. Most don't even like doing DIY because of the inconvenience.


----------



## Platinum

I was supposed to retwist my locs last night. I shampoo'd, conditioned, and deep conditioned. Unfortunately, I fell asleep with a head full of creamy DC. 

DC+ locs=lots of rinsing.


----------



## nerdography

I get my hair BC this upcoming Saturday and I’m ready. I’m so tired to dealing with two textures.

I also watched a video on how to cornrow, because I want to do a crochet mini twist install after I take my jumbo twist out. I think I finally understand how to do it.


----------



## Melaninme

Why do I keep coloring my gray streaks?  Ughh!!!

I see so many others with beautiful gray streaks.  I'm having trouble embracing mine.  I need to stop the madness!


----------



## ckisland

Melaninme said:


> Why do I keep coloring my gray streaks?  Ughh!!!
> 
> I see so many others with beautiful gray streaks.  I'm having trouble embracing mine.  I need to stop the madness!


I have a good number of gray hairs in the front (especially considering that I'm only 31). I think that they're cool and look like Christmas tinsel! I got a compliment from someone younger who thought that my hair was so pretty with the gray streaks. She assumed that they were dyed though


----------



## Melaninme

ckisland said:


> I have a good number of gray hairs in the front (especially considering that I'm only 31). I think that they're cool and look like Christmas tinsel! I got a compliment from someone younger who thought that my hair was so pretty with the gray streaks. She assumed that they were dyed though


Thank you so much for sharing this with me. I'm encouraged by your post.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’ll try a different technique this wash day. I’ll prepoo, wash and finish with an ace rinse. If that doesn’t help with shine Idk what will. I greased my scalp with Monistat last night. I’m on the grow. We only have a few more weeks this year to make something happen.


----------



## GettingKinky

I love the way my hair smells on wash day.


----------



## imaginary

I want to try new products, but I also really really don't want to rock the boat. Progress has been slow but steady and I'm getting the familiar itch for braids or something (but done by somebody else). Probably best to ignore those urges until I can settle on something concrete in my head.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@QueenAmaka


----------



## QueenAmaka

shawnyblazes said:


> @QueenAmaka


Thank you!!


----------



## LostInAdream

Sitting here with DC in my hair  and debating on going to bed. I’m soo tired, I had henna in for 4 hours and indigo for 3. I’m really contemplating shaving it off again. I’ll update in the AM


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Miss_Jetsetter


----------



## nerdography

I ran out of my usual DC, Shea Moisture Manuka Honey and Walmart didn’t have any left, so I got Eden’s Jojoba Monoi DC. My hair loves it. Three days after wash day and my hair is still super moisturized.

And I have three more days until my big chop. I think I’m going to cut most of it off myself and then go to the salon and have them shape it.


----------



## LostInAdream

So I washed out the dc but didn’t moisturize 
About to moisturize and put it in 5 braids


----------



## niknakmac

AFter a month of straight hair my hair was really trying to act like it didn't want to revert.  I was like not today honey and slap it with a ton of deva curl conditioner.  Let me tell you that stuff has some act right juice the curls were just popping.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm on a personal challenge to let my hair grow as long as I can handle. With my shrinkage, using nl, sl, bsl, etc as measuring points is futile. When it gets to the point where I'm happy with the shape and wash day isn't 3 and 4 hours, I'll keep it there.

I think wash and gos and occasional protective styles will get me there.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm on a personal challenge to let my hair grow as long as I can handle. With my shrinkage, using nl, sl, bsl, etc as measuring points is futile. When it gets to the point where I'm happy with the shape and wash day isn't 3 and 4 hours, I'll keep it there.
> 
> I think wash and gos and occasional protective styles will get me there.



What shape are you aiming for?


----------



## Adelta89

Thank you!!



shawnyblazes said:


> @Bun Mistress @Adelta89


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> What shape are you aiming for?



I'd be happy here


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'd be happy here



I love her hair. Following her might turn me Insta a PJ. She’s been raving about DevaCurl supercream + KCCC.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday to my big sister down in Fla!!! 


@miss stress @ScorpioBeauty09 @SoopremeBeing


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

shawnyblazes said:


> Happy birthday to my big sister down in Fla!!!
> 
> 
> @miss stress @ScorpioBeauty09 @SoopremeBeing


Thank you!


----------



## Napp

I went and got a professional hair cut. I chopped all my hair off into a tapered cut. It was expensive but I like the result. Hopefully it will be easier to maintain.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Verb Hair products


----------



## nerdography

Tomorrow is the big day, and I’m nervous. I haven’t had my hair this short since sophomore year of college in 2003.

I already know my hair will look a lot better this time around, because I know about DC, leave ins, shingling, and stylers. 

The first time I big chop my hair stayed dry and matted. I detangled my hair with no conditioner and I never used leave in. It was bad  

I’m glad times have changed and I know what I’m doing now.


----------



## ckisland

I know that I did not catch my hair tangling when I took out my flattwists!!!! And I found a ssk! No, ma'am. We are not about that life   . This hair's getting flatironed tomorrow!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@nappykat2000 @Wenbev @BonnieB


----------



## halee_J

October made a year since I used a comb. Hair never looked better.


----------



## nappykat2000

shawnyblazes said:


> @nappykat2000 @Wenbev @BonnieB


Thanks!!!


----------



## Lissa0821

Yesterday morning while putting out my trash my wig got caught on branch which made it shift back unbeknownst me By the time I got to the car dealership and they told me I had leaves in my hair, it completely slipped off. I grabbed and ask for the location of  the restroom, I didn't act embarrassed at all, just another day in the life of Lissa0821. When my car was done, the same service guy who showed me the restroom walked me to my car and said, please come visit me again because I think you are so cool.  I said ok and drove off.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@flyygirlll2


----------



## Honeypot

Simple is best


----------



## vevster

I used all Pattern except for Deva’s Wash Day Wonder and Camille Rose’s Aloe Whipped Butter Gel.

My curl pattern was restored, color looks vibrant, hair is full, but my hair is so DRYYYYYYYY


----------



## Prettymetty

Dced on dry hair then washed, straightened and trimmed. It’s frizzing up already though


----------



## MzSwift

I realized that I rarely post my hair pix in this thread.   Maybe because I don't really do anything special to my hair. Lol. But maybe sharing will help other relaxed lurkers feel welcome in here as well. 

Here's my texlax last week after a 5 month stretch. I only flat iron once or twice a year. This is my final flat iron for this year:

View media item 130419


----------



## ms.tatiana

I've been growing out my tapered cut since Dec 2017. I have been cutting the top, but now that my hair as grown out in the back I have to different curl patterns. The sides and back are a very tight curl and the top is just blah. Is there any way to fix that? I've been wearing buns under my wig, maybe I should get it braided.


----------



## GettingKinky

Beautiful hair! @MzSwift


----------



## MzSwift

Thanks so much @GettingKinky !


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

ms.tatiana said:


> I've been growing out my tapered cut since Dec 2017. I have been cutting the top, but now that my hair as grown out in the back I have to different curl patterns. The sides and back are a very tight curl and the top is just blah. Is there any way to fix that? I've been wearing buns under my wig, maybe I should get it braided.



What do you mean by blah? 
I’m finding that light protein consistently is encouraging my hair to curl up more (if that’s the issue you’re having with the top).


----------



## ms.tatiana

the top just doesn’t have the same curls has the back of my head & sides. Looks like it’s blown out but I don’t use heat at all. 

you suggesting light protein, I will try that.




CurlyWhoCrux said:


> What do you mean by blah?
> I’m finding that light protein consistently is encouraging my hair to curl up more (if that’s the issue you’re having with the top).


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

ms.tatiana said:


> View attachment 453279 View attachment 453281
> 
> the top just doesn’t have the same curls has the back of my head & sides. Looks like it’s blown out but I don’t use heat at all.
> 
> you suggesting light protein, I will try that.



I would say definitely give it a try. Protein helps with curl definition and elasticity.


----------



## ms.tatiana

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I would say definitely give it a try. Protein helps with curl definition and elasticity.



thank you, looking up protein treatments now.


----------



## Rozlewis

MzSwift said:


> I realized that I rarely post my hair pix in this thread.   Maybe because I don't really do anything special to my hair. Lol. But maybe sharing will help other relaxed lurkers feel welcome in here as well.
> 
> Here's my texlax last week after a 5 month stretch. I only flat iron once or twice a year. This is my final flat iron for this year:
> 
> View media item 130419



Beautiful hair!


----------



## MzSwift

Rozlewis said:


> Beautiful hair!



Thanks, sis!


----------



## BeautifulRoots

A little upset right now. I had to do a hair drug test this morning and they had to cut around 1/2 inch section of hair from the root. Like what!? I'm so deflated because that was years of progress just gone and now I have a patch in my head. It's small and no one will notice but me. I'm trying to remind myself that it will grow back, but I'm still so upset!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

BeautifulRoots said:


> A little upset right now. I had to do a hair drug test this morning and they had to cut around 1/2 inch section of hair from the root. Like what!? I'm so deflated because that was years of progress just gone and now I have a patch in my head. It's small and no one will notice but me. I'm trying to remind myself that it will grow back, but I'm still so upset!



The same thing happened to me 3 years ago. My job requires hair strands from the root.  They took it from the center of my head.  The next time it happened, I requested the nape area.  I was very upset as you know.   It will grow back better than before @BeautifulRoots


----------



## GettingKinky

BeautifulRoots said:


> A little upset right now. I had to do a hair drug test this morning and they had to cut around 1/2 inch section of hair from the root. Like what!? I'm so deflated because that was years of progress just gone and now I have a patch in my head. It's small and no one will notice but me. I'm trying to remind myself that it will grow back, but I'm still so upset!



I’m so sorry. That is so invasive!  Can’t they just do a urine or blood test?


----------



## BeautifulRoots

shawnyblazes said:


> The same thing happened to me 3 years ago. My job requires hair strands from the root.  They took it from the center of my head.  The next time it happened, I requested the nape area.  I was very upset as you know.   It will grow back better than before @BeautifulRoots



Thank you. Yeah, they cut a piece in the middle, wish it were the nape. :-/


----------



## BeautifulRoots

GettingKinky said:


> I’m so sorry. That is so invasive!  Can’t they just do a urine or blood test?


Thank you. It is! They did do a urine too. No blood test though. It's crazy.


----------



## GettingKinky

When I switch staples, I buy a new set of travel containers for all my products. I hope this is the last time. I really like my current staples. I’m down to 3 shampoos,  3 conditioners and 2 styling products. 

I plan to try one more conditioner and maybe 3 more styling products. After that I really, really want to be done.


----------



## imaginary

I feel like I'm building my hair up to something but I don't know what or even for when. I've been bunning for so long now and while it's really done wonders I need something else. Downside is I don't really like twist or braid outs or straight hair for very long. A mess.


----------



## Prettymetty

Kerastase has an in salon shine treatment called K water. I need that in my life. Maybe I’ll treat myself for the holidays


----------



## LovingLady

Lissa0821 said:


> I didn't act embarrassed at all, just another day in the life of Lissa0821.


Boss moves. 

@MzSwift thanks for posting. I love hair pics (relaxed, natural or in between).


----------



## Prettymetty

A beauty supply was open today. I got a clear rinse to mix with my dc. I’m so excited. I’m currently under the dryer with the last of my maskeratine (smoothing mask) and some clear gloss. I’ll use Kerastase nectar thermique to blow dry.


----------



## GettingKinky

imaginary said:


> I feel like I'm building my hair up to something but I don't know what or even for when. I've been bunning for so long now and while it's really done wonders I need something else. Downside is I don't really like twist or braid outs or straight hair for very long. A mess.



Have you tried a wash n go?


----------



## imaginary

GettingKinky said:


> Have you tried a wash n go?



So I like the look, but not the after. It's like the SSKs come out en masse to spite me.


----------



## GettingKinky

imaginary said:


> So I like the look, but not the after. It's like the SSKs come out en masse to spite me.



Yeah, I get that. I’ve stopped looking for/paying attention to my SSKs.


----------



## nerdography

I finally cut my hair yesterday. I feel so much better having the relaxed ends cut off.

Today I’m going to wash my hair, do a blow out, and section my hair for my jumbo twist. And then on Saturday I’m going to do my install.


----------



## Prettymetty

My treatment has worn off already. Probably because of the clear rinse. I’m embracing the volume though. As long as I can lay these edges and make it look somewhat smooth I’m ok


----------



## classychic1908

Napp said:


> As someone who has had many professional irons, hair art irons are the best for natural hair imo...


@Napp  which hair art flat iron do you like best?  Also which Salerm gel?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@aaliyce @niknakmac @channy89 @heyfranz @ladybevy


----------



## ms.tatiana

Mixed Sulfur 8, Hair fertilizer, & some oils, & greased my scalp.


----------



## Napp

classychic1908 said:


> @Napp  which hair art flat iron do you like best?  Also which Salerm gel?


 
The h3000 is my favorite. I also like the titanium iron as well.

I like the Salem ice gel not the wet one


----------



## niknakmac

shawnyblazes said:


> @aaliyce @niknakmac @channy89 @heyfranz @ladybevy




Thank you!


----------



## water_n_oil

About to take a page out of @I Am So Blessed 's book and go back old school vs keeping up with the Joneses.


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> About to take a page out of @I Am So Blessed 's book and go back old school vs keeping up with the Joneses.



@water_n_oil scurl and blue magic?


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> @water_n_oil scurl and blue magic?


Probably just the Scurl and cholesterol dcs. On the fence about the grease since I have shea.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@jasmine26 @cwoodsuk


----------



## LostInAdream

Been avoiding washing my hair the past two days. I have no choice but tonight


----------



## vevster

I used mostly Mo knows Hair several weeks in a row my hair looked jacked.  Switched to Pattern, tweaked by swapping out the leave in with another brand, and my hair looks nice! Go figure.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Stop throwing shade on what other people do once you get a platform.

 I remember when you were on the forums trying to figure your hair out and making comments that your SO couldn't stand how your hair looked.

If folks wanna lay on their necks, soak their hair in rice, and add emu oil to every place where hair grows thats their business.


----------



## nerdography

I started to put in my twist, but they felt to heavy, so I took them out. I ended up doing cornrows and put on my Freetress Hania wig.

I also bought a new wig on Black Friday, I got the Janet Collection Ella.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@S.O.S. @toronto_chick


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Love her channel


----------



## ckisland

I kinda want bangs


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why didn’t anyone tell me shaggy was playing Sebastian lololololololllll???


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@God_Favor @Mooney72 @grownwomanaz @Grand Prix


----------



## imaginary

ckisland said:


> I kinda want bangs



It's a trap. When you get tired of them, they're the most annoying thing to grow out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It sounded like a good idea to fast after my tea until 4pm but its 10 and Im staring at the screen dreaming of burgers.


Lemme go get some water.


----------



## Meritamen

I am so sick of my hair. To keep from shaving it all off, I instead cornrowed it down to keep under a wig.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have never been so lonely in my life that I decide to date a convicted felon and then MOVE him in my house with my children. Moved in two weeks ago and now both your children are dead. 




> Ferguson, a convicted felon, then shut a bedroom door and shot himself in the head, according to the Hartford Courant.


----------



## ckisland

imaginary said:


> It's a trap. When you get tired of them, they're the most annoying thing to grow out.



You're right!! It's a trap! But they look so cute!


----------



## MzSwift

Meritamen said:


> I am so sick of my hair. To keep from shaving it all off, I instead cornrowed it down to keep under a wig.



Aww, BIG HUG!

As a recovering scissor/clipper addict, I can tell you that this approach definitely works!  I used to call it protecting my hair from myself.  Lock it away for 3-4 weeks. Take it down wash and DC. Then lock it back away.  GL to you!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hey yall!

I haven't been keeping track of my growth any more. Once I reached HL I just stoped caring. Shame on me.

I lost 33lbs. 15lbs more to go. 

Eta. I will do a length check this weekend to see if I passed HL. I don't think so though.


----------



## ms.tatiana

I Am So Blessed said:


> Hey yall!
> 
> I haven't been keeping track of my growth any more. Once I reached HL I just stoped caring. Shame on me.
> 
> I lost 33lbs. 15lbs more to go.
> 
> Eta. I will do a length check this weekend to see if I passed HL. I don't think so though.



congrats


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Bronxcutie @mocha525


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ms.tatiana said:


> congrats


Thanks!

In 2019

. I lost a ton of weight
.Got a boyfriend
.Got engaged (without sleeping with him) stay chased ladies.

.Got a driver's license finally.
.Reached crazy hair lengths.


----------



## GettingKinky

@I Am So Blessed 
You had an amazing year!! Now I get why we haven’t seen you around that much lately, you’ve been busy!!


----------



## niknakmac

I want a color and cut. Can anyone suggest someone in the Tampa area?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Bee6 @isobell


----------



## Bee6

shawnyblazes said:


> @Bee6 @isobell


Thank you!


----------



## Napp

I feel super unattractive with short hair since ive gained some weight


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Napp said:


> I feel super unattractive with short hair since ive gained some weight


I know the feeling. It gets better from here. If the vision of your success is strong enough in your mind, you can acheive it. Last Thanksgiving I was 200lbs, this Thanksgiving I was 165 with an hourglass. You can lose the weight and hair grows so keep your chin up.


----------



## ckisland

I have to stop tucking my hair behind my ears. I do it because it gets in my face, but I'm getting breakouts behind my ears. Never had that happen before and it's not cool. I need to figure out a style that I can wear with the front pulled back.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Took my 6 braids down & re-braided them. Again the top of my hair was pissing me off so I did another cut. I really just want my hair to have 1 curl pattern.


----------



## imaginary

I really need to put my hair away because I'm getting the urge to do something drastic. But I wont have time before mid-January.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@*SkolarStar* @mscocoface @Renaylor @septemberluv @sugarbelle


----------



## shasha8685

Hmm...this Design Essentials Defining Creme  Gel is giving me a way more defined twist out than Camille Rose Aloe Whipped Butter Gel. Methinks I have a new staple......


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m doing an Ion keratin treatment tonight. I’ll blow dry and straighten I’m the morning


----------



## vevster

I put all Qhemet products in my hair last wash...... It is amazing how much our dry hair can absorb!  My scalp feels great. My hair is soft...... I will use this combo for the next 2-3 washes to see what is what.


----------



## nerdography

I need to get my hair shaped ASAP. I’ve been wearing a wig going to two weeks and I’m ready to wear my hair out.

I brought my slap cap with me today. The minute I get the car the wig is coming off and cap is going on.

I’m going to buy some head wraps too, to wear on days I don’t feel like a wig.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@chyna @ShortyDooWhop


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I should have taken a picture a few days ago when my skin was all patchy.


Rice water for the win!


----------



## Prettymetty

I guess I did a good job on my hair, because my dude was impressed. He said it was beautiful and he never compliments me lol


----------



## ClassyJSP

I've been slowly taking my hair out and de-tangling as I go but this process has made me realize some braiders are straight disrespectful to your hair requests. Some of these sections are so small it makes zero sense. Since I don't want to lose any hair i'm going to take my time and stretch this process out over the next 2-3 days.


----------



## nothidden

It's been a while.  I guess because I got Sisterlocks in 2017.  Now that I'm removing them, I'm back to my old ways.


----------



## GettingKinky

nothidden said:


> It's been a while.  I guess because I got Sisterlocks in 2017.  Now that I'm removing them, I'm back to my old ways.



How did you like your sisterlocks?  Why are you removing them?  I think sisterlocks are beautiful, but the maintenance seems like it might be too much for me.


----------



## nothidden

GettingKinky said:


> How did you like your sisterlocks?  Why are you removing them?  I think sisterlocks are beautiful, but the maintenance seems like it might be too much for me.


I absolutely loved them.  My consultant had to cancel an appt due to head, neck, back, and shoulder pain, and I went into panic mode.  She's been fine ever since, but should it become a long-term issue I was not about to spend days or weeks retightening my locs, nor was I going on a new consultant hunt.  So I decided to remove them.


----------



## ckisland

I put small braids in my hair, and my mom and sister hate them!! I'm honestly not feeling them either  . I get off of work early tonight, and I'm going to take them down. Oh well. I tried something different.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> @I Am So Blessed
> You had an amazing year!! Now I get why we haven’t seen you around that much lately, you’ve been busy!!


Same lol I was like “where the heck is Adora?”


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BlackMasterPiece @ojthomas


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Dreamer48 @guyaneseyankee @ladyklovelyone @weaveadiva


----------



## guyaneseyankee

shawnyblazes said:


> @Dreamer48 @guyaneseyankee @ladyklovelyone @weaveadiva


Awe!!!  Thank you


----------



## heyfranz

shawnyblazes said:


> @aaliyce @niknakmac @channy89 @heyfranz @ladybevy


Thanks shawnyblazes!


----------



## weaveadiva

shawnyblazes said:


> @Dreamer48 @guyaneseyankee @ladyklovelyone @weaveadiva


My birthday was the 6th. Thanks, girlie


----------



## Hairties

Searching for a steamer is getting annoying. I didn’t want a table top one. I wanted the actual rolling one with a stand. I’ve checked amazon and most have bad reviews, or none at all. 
The spa equipment site I looked at only has a few reviews from 2016 and 2017. 


If anyone has a one they use and can recommend, please do. 


Also I’ve been wanting a revlon brush. I never straighten my hair but I’m thinking about blow drying for stretching. My hair does like heat, it’s just my mishandling that messes me up.


----------



## nothidden

Hairties said:


> Searching for a steamer is getting annoying. I didn’t want a table top one. I wanted the actual rolling one with a stand. I’ve checked amazon and most have bad reviews, or none at all.
> The spa equipment site I looked at only has a few reviews from 2016 and 2017.
> 
> If anyone has a one they use and can recommend, please do.


This is the steamer I have.  I like it.  I got it directly from LCL's website though, not ebay.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-Strength-310W-or-620W-Hair-Steamer-Color-Processing-Beauty-Salon-Equipment/303400561587?_trkparms=aid=1110001&algo=SPLICE.SIM&ao=2&asc=20160323102634&meid=10c3611056a84962bbb51098cf7df8f7&pid=100623&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=174067979418&itm=303400561587&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Did something I haven't done in years, and sprayed water with a little baking soda on my hair, and let it sit as a pre-poo for 10 minutes. Let's see how this turns out.


----------



## Honeypot

I can't believe how much my Ayurveda black soap shampoo has decreased my shedding


----------



## LostInAdream

Day 2 on installing knotless box braids


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

nothidden said:


> This is the steamer I have.  I like it.  I got it directly from LCL's website though, not ebay.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-Strength-310W-or-620W-Hair-Steamer-Color-Processing-Beauty-Salon-Equipment/303400561587?_trkparms=aid=1110001&algo=SPLICE.SIM&ao=2&asc=20160323102634&meid=10c3611056a84962bbb51098cf7df8f7&pid=100623&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=174067979418&itm=303400561587&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1



@Hairties  this is the one I have as well, Got it from Amazon.  Like it a bunch.  I had the same one for 8 years before it died on me.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just want my hair to be shoulder length while curly. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Hairties

nothidden said:


> This is the steamer I have.  I like it.  I got it directly from LCL's website though, not ebay.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-Strength-310W-or-620W-Hair-Steamer-Color-Processing-Beauty-Salon-Equipment/303400561587?_trkparms=aid=1110001&algo=SPLICE.SIM&ao=2&asc=20160323102634&meid=10c3611056a84962bbb51098cf7df8f7&pid=100623&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=174067979418&itm=303400561587&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1




Thank you I’ll look at this one.


shawnyblazes said:


> @Hairties  this is the one I have as well, Got it from Amazon.  Like it a bunch.  I had the same one for 8 years before it died on me.




Thanks.  I do see it’s also on amazon. I’m gonna just take the plunge from either amazon or eBay.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@healthyhair2 @ladybug71 @lowkeyhomie


----------



## Honeypot

Loving whipped shea in my hair


----------



## ckisland

I need a leave-in that's not a spray. My hair doesn't need anything when it's straight, but I don't want it getting dry when I wear it without heat.


----------



## LostInAdream

Braids are finished





 Eta: not sure why the pic rotated when I uploaded it


----------



## vevster

I returned Mo's Curl Restoring Treatment 2 jars and picked up her shampoo and that 3 way comb she uses.


----------



## Honeypot

LHCF ain't what it used to be


----------



## Prettymetty

I got the shampoo and conditioner to maintain my ion keratin treatment. It only cost me $20 for the maintenance products.


----------



## SAPNK

I haven't seen any thread asking for challenge ideas. I don't plan on joining any, but I have some ideas:

No protective stying challenge. There's a wash and go one but some people don't wear wash and gos, but don't really want to wear protective styles all the time
Twist out/braid out challenge
Simple regimen challenge where people track their wash and style times and try to reduce the total time to a specific goal time without compromising their hair.
...just some thoughts.


----------



## faithVA

Honeypot said:


> LHCF ain't what it used to be


It certainly is not.


----------



## faithVA

SAPNK said:


> I haven't seen any thread asking for challenge ideas. I don't plan on joining any, but I have some ideas:
> 
> No protective stying challenge. There's a wash and go one but some people don't wear wash and gos, but don't really want to wear protective styles all the time
> Twist out/braid out challenge
> Simple regimen challenge where people track their wash and style times and try to reduce the total time to a specific goal time without compromising their hair.
> ...just some thoughts.


People aren't really participating in challenges like they use to so we probably will have very few this year. Last year participation was so light in some of them I just didn't bother this year. Even if people sign up, you typically only have 5 to 10 people participate during the year.


----------



## SAPNK

faithVA said:


> People aren't really participating in challenges like they use to so we probably will have very few this year. Last year participation was so light in some of them I just didn't bother this year. Even if people sign up, you typically only have 5 to 10 people participate during the year.



Sounds about right. The site's dying down.


----------



## MzSwift

It seems like around '07-'08 was when there was this big awareness in our community to learn about proper hair care and to grow long hair.  It was fun initially to learn new concepts (satin/silk scarf sleeping, protective styling, protein-moisture balance, hair types, etc.) and we saw women growing relaxed hair to long lengths.  Then the natural hair explosion started and we spent many years exploring that as well.  I think now things are dying down because we've sorta accomplished our goal. WE now know that we can grow long hair too using the right techniques and practices.  So now, many just lurk or have moved on to other things.  The haircare community spilled over into YT, FB, IG, and other SM arenas so that also takes away from forum traffic.

Personally, I've never had long hair my entire life.  So once I achieved what I once thought was impossible and it became the new normal for me, I got busy with other things.  Just like any other hobby, we pick it up and put it down at different times. Or leave it completely, depending on what life throws our way.

I'm grateful for what I've learned here and on BHM. I still find the old threads valuable and don't really see a need to rehash the same topics over and over.  And now I can pass it on as common knowledge to my daughter/niece etc.  However, I still find it a fun hobby for me so I try to participate.  I think others may not.  And I know that there are many more who'd rather just lurk and learn.  Especially since almost all of the "issues" have been explored/discussed and remedies tested and distributed.


----------



## nothidden

Always saw that women were taking an MSM supplement for hair growth but wasn't crazy about taking the powder myself.  Despite taking chlorella off and on for years, I did a search for its hair benefits and never knew that it is a good, natural source of MSM.  I also didn't know that MSM increases the hair growth phase.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@creolefox


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I like this song..however the name made me pause...


Dance Monkey.....


----------



## ms.tatiana

why didn't anyone tell me that curly/wet hair was not for the winter lol


----------



## Honeypot

Hair growth and length retention is two different things


----------



## ckisland

This past week, I've been wearing my hair heat free. First in 2 braids, then a bun, then just out. Today I cowashed (haven't done that in forever), left in some conditioner and let my hair air dry. My "wash n'go" looks like a good blowout


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Kimiche


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ms.tatiana said:


> why didn't anyone tell me that curly/wet hair was not for the winter lol



One word: diffuser.


----------



## ms.tatiana

oneastrocurlie said:


> One word: diffuser.



life saving, i need to invest in one


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@werenumber2 @itsallaboutattitude @LStreeter


----------



## Prettymetty

I just did my first wash post keratin treatment (Ion.) I used the Ion Smooth Keratin shampoo and conditioner. Both products smell great. The conditioner isn’t as thick as I like, but my hair is soft and it seems like it’ll be easy to iron in the morning. I don’t think I’ll straighten it tonight.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 453761 I got the shampoo and conditioner to maintain my ion keratin treatment. It only cost me $20 for the maintenance products.




Sallys had the large size treatment for around 5 bucks on clearance.  I will be trying that soon myself, as a deep conditioner though.

https://www.sallybeauty.com/hair/hair-care/save-on-liters/keratin-smoothing-masque/SBS-302885.html


----------



## Lylddlebit

I had the chance to test out 2 of my EAP flat irons for my winter haircut. I tried the 1 inch ceramic with infrared light and the 1/2 inch ceramic.   The 1 inch ceramic with the infrared light is an excellent flat iron. First impression:  I would put the 1 inch ceramic infrared in the same tier as my staple FHI runway flat iron.  Mind you the FHI retails at $450 and is difficult to find now.   Whereas, the black Friday deal I got on the 1 inch ceramic was half off made the one inch ceramic cost about 70 bucks(it's around 140 without a sale) . The only con I have discovered is  the casing gets super hot.   Almost too hot to hold.  I was doing fine holding it until half way through my hair then I put my heat glove on to finish using it.  I am sure I can get used to using it without needing the heat glove.  I also tried the 1/2 inch ceramic.  It's just okay.  I would put it in the same tier as a standard flat iron: it works nothing special, wouldn't go out of my way to repurchase.  The FHI Runway is still my favorite flat iron  I have had that for over a decade with no cons but the price point of the EAP with availability makes it a contender for sure especially if over time the performance lasts.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@3akay3 @Tanji


----------



## SAPNK

I wish I knew how much breakage is acceptable. Everytime I look it up, I get the whole breakage vs shedding lecture. People with long hair never really talk about how much they get for some reason. I suppose if your not retaining length, whatever breakage you see is too much, but I cant seem to make it stop so I'm wondering if I should just accept it. I'm not sure.


----------



## shasha8685

Trying to keep from getting box braids for a year is really tough.

Especially since I'm lazy.


----------



## Daina

Lylddlebit said:


> I had the chance to test out 2 of my EAP flat irons for my winter haircut. I tried the 1 inch ceramic with infrared light and the 1/2 inch ceramic.   The 1 inch ceramic with the infrared light is an excellent flat iron. First impression:  I would put the 1 inch ceramic infrared in the same tier as my staple FHI runway flat iron.  Mind you the FHI retails at $450 and is difficult to find now.   Whereas, the black Friday deal I got on the 1 inch ceramic was half off made the one inch ceramic cost about 70 bucks(it's around 140 without a sale) . The only con I have discovered is  the casing gets super hot.   Almost too hot to hold.  I was doing fine holding it until half way through my hair then I put my heat glove on to finish using it.  I am sure I can get used to using it without needing the heat glove.  I also tried the 1/2 inch ceramic.  It's just okay.  I would put it in the same tier as a standard flat iron: it works nothing special, wouldn't go out of my way to repurchase.  The FHI Runway is still my favorite flat iron  I have had that for over a decade with no cons but the price point of the EAP with availability makes it a contender for sure especially if over time the performance lasts.



I have had the 1" ceramic for about a year and I love it! Hands down one of the better flat irons available.


----------



## Prettymetty

Lylddlebit said:


> Sallys had the large size treatment for around 5 bucks on clearance.  I will be trying that soon myself, as a deep conditioner though.
> 
> https://www.sallybeauty.com/hair/hair-care/save-on-liters/keratin-smoothing-masque/SBS-302885.html


I already bought the treatment full price. I’ll check out the clearance though. It won’t hurt to stock up


----------



## Lylddlebit

SAPNK said:


> I wish I knew how much breakage is acceptable. Everytime I look it up, I get the whole breakage vs shedding lecture. People with long hair never really talk about how much they get for some reason. I suppose if your not retaining length, whatever breakage you see is too much, but I cant seem to make it stop so I'm wondering if I should just accept it. I'm not sure.




On average if I roll up all the hair I loose on wash day into a ball after detangling it's usually  the size of a grape. Sometimes a Cherry or as much as a tootsie roll pop.  That is wash, detangle  and evening straightening hairs that come out .    My hair is hip length.  If I loose more than that in a week something is off. If I go longer without washing my hair for a few weeks or a month I expect the amounts to describe to increase proportionately.  I never see short hairs on my clothes or in my bathroom unless I am trimming. This isn't to say pieces don't break off from time to time but it usually so little I don't notice. If it is enough for me to notice clusters of broken hair something is off. Hope that helps.


----------



## SAPNK

Lylddlebit said:


> On average if I roll up all the hair I loose on wash day into a ball after detangling it's usually  the size of a grape. Sometimes a Cherry or as much as a tootsie roll pop.  That is wash, detangle  and evening straightening hairs that come out .    My hair is hip length.  If I loose more than that in a week something is off. If I go longer without washing my hair for a few weeks or a month I expect the amounts to describe to increase proportionately.  I never see short hairs on my clothes or in my bathroom unless I am trimming. This isn't to say pieces don't break off from time to time but it usually so little I don't notice. If it is enough for me to notice clusters of broken hair something is off. Hope that helps.



Yes it did! Thank you.


----------



## GettingKinky

Lylddlebit said:


> On average if I roll up all the hair I loose on wash day into a ball after detangling it's usually  the size of a grape. Sometimes a Cherry or as much as a tootsie roll pop.  That is wash, detangle  and evening straightening hairs that come out .    My hair is hip length.  If I loose more than that in a week something is off. If I go longer without washing my hair for a few weeks or a month I expect the amounts to describe to increase proportionately.  I never see short hairs on my clothes or in my bathroom unless I am trimming. This isn't to say pieces don't break off from time to time but it usually so little I don't notice. If it is enough for me to notice clusters of broken hair something is off. Hope that helps.



Since I started taking care of my hair I never see short broken off hairs either. Back in my pre hair journey days I had broken hairs every time I did my hair. 

when you say your ball of shed hair is the size of a grape, so you ball it up tightly? When I pull my hair out of the brush it’s golf ball size, but I’m sure I could make it smaller.


----------



## werenumber2

shawnyblazes said:


> @werenumber2 @itsallaboutattitude @LStreeter



Thanks Shawny!


----------



## ckisland

SAPNK said:


> I wish I knew how much breakage is acceptable. Everytime I look it up, I get the whole breakage vs shedding lecture. People with long hair never really talk about how much they get for some reason. I suppose if your not retaining length, whatever breakage you see is too much, but I cant seem to make it stop so I'm wondering if I should just accept it. I'm not sure.



I have the same issue!! I get breakage no matter what I do with my hair. It grows just fine, and my length retention is good minus me over cutting/trimming, so I know that my breakage isn't "too" much. I do find that I lose the least amount of hair when my hair is straight than when I wear my hair any other way. I used to wear wash n'gos, and my retention was good, but I had a crazy amount of ssks. That's what pushed me over to becoming a heat trained natural.



Lylddlebit said:


> On average if I roll up all the hair I loose on wash day into a ball after detangling it's usually  the size of a grape. Sometimes a Cherry or as much as a tootsie roll pop.  That is wash, detangle  and evening straightening hairs that come out .    My hair is hip length.  If I loose more than that in a week something is off. If I go longer without washing my hair for a few weeks or a month I expect the amounts to describe to increase proportionately.  I never see short hairs on my clothes or in my bathroom unless I am trimming. This isn't to say pieces don't break off from time to time but it usually so little I don't notice. If it is enough for me to notice clusters of broken hair something is off. Hope that helps.



I'm a super shedder or something because I always lose a good bit of hair. I'm shocked when I see ladies with such long hair barely lose anything! I know that there's always room for improvement.


----------



## Honeypot

ckisland said:


> I have the same issue!! I get breakage no matter what I do with my hair. It grows just fine, and my length retention is good minus me over cutting/trimming, so I know that my breakage isn't "too" much. I do find that I lose the least amount of hair when my hair is straight than when I wear my hair any other way. I used to wear wash n'gos, and my retention was good, but I had a crazy amount of ssks. That's what pushed me over to becoming a heat trained natural.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a super shedder or something because I always lose a good bit of hair. I'm shocked when I see ladies with such long hair barely lose anything! I know that there's always room for improvement.


My shedding wasn't bad but it decreased when I started using my DIY Ayurveda black soap shampoo


----------



## Honeypot

ckisland said:


> I have the same issue!! I get breakage no matter what I do with my hair. It grows just fine, and my length retention is good minus me over cutting/trimming, so I know that my breakage isn't "too" much. I do find that I lose the least amount of hair when my hair is straight than when I wear my hair any other way. I used to wear wash n'gos, and my retention was good, but I had a crazy amount of ssks. That's what pushed me over to becoming a heat trained natural.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a super shedder or something because I always lose a good bit of hair. I'm shocked when I see ladies with such long hair barely lose anything! I know that there's always room for improvement.


As far as breakage, it's not something you can completely avoid . But if it's noticeable you have to work on it


----------



## Honeypot

SAPNK said:


> I wish I knew how much breakage is acceptable. Everytime I look it up, I get the whole breakage vs shedding lecture. People with long hair never really talk about how much they get for some reason. I suppose if your not retaining length, whatever breakage you see is too much, but I cant seem to make it stop so I'm wondering if I should just accept it. I'm not sure.


Try increasing your moisture and extra sealing on your ends


----------



## SAPNK

Honeypot said:


> Try increasing your moisture and extra sealing on your ends


Thank you! I will try that.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

shawnyblazes said:


> @werenumber2 @itsallaboutattitude @LStreeter



Thank you!


----------



## Platinum

I was planning to retwist my locs tonight but I'm tired, I think I'll go to bed early.


----------



## ms.tatiana

washing and dc’n my hair right now, then back in 6 braids & under my wig it goes


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair feels ok. I used Suave keratin as a blowout cream. I’m out oh Chi silk, but Santa baby is bringing me a big bottle tomorrow. Nothing makes my hair feel like that Chi serum. Nothing!


----------



## cocosweet

The Revlon One Step Salon Styler is a game changer for me. I blow dried my hair in half the time it used to take. I was going to put in box braids for the holiday but aint nobody got time for that. I'll probably used some Marley hair and make a bun.


----------



## water_n_oil

The times I was WL in my life were also the times where I barely cared about my hair, products, ingredients, etc. Go figure.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@aminata


----------



## aminata

shawnyblazes said:


> @aminata


Thank you!


----------



## Honeypot

water_n_oil said:


> The times I was WL in my life were also the times where I barely cared about my hair, products, ingredients, etc. Go figure.


You said a mouthful


----------



## nyeredzi

There was a random patch of 4" hair in the middle of my 17" hair, near the crown. I asked DH if he cut some off while I was sleeping to do some juju. I think I might have done it myself. Sometimes I cut out knots and if I'm rushed, I cut out more than I intend :/


----------



## nyeredzi

SAPNK said:


> I wish I knew how much breakage is acceptable. Everytime I look it up, I get the whole breakage vs shedding lecture. People with long hair never really talk about how much they get for some reason. I suppose if your not retaining length, whatever breakage you see is too much, but I cant seem to make it stop so I'm wondering if I should just accept it. I'm not sure.


I always have breakage, but I've been doing well with that the last few months. I also have a ton of shedding. I'm always baffled by how little hair people in youtube videos lose during wash day / detangling.


----------



## Lylddlebit

GettingKinky said:


> Since I started taking care of my hair I never see short broken off hairs either. Back in my pre hair journey days I had broken hairs every time I did my hair.
> 
> *when you say your ball of shed hair is the size of a grape, so you ball it up tightly? *When I pull my hair out of the brush it’s golf ball size, but I’m sure I could make it smaller.


Yes.  imagine hands claps together and doing a wan on motion until the hair is in a tight ball.  I do that with the hair that comes out via shedding and any hair found in hair tools.


----------



## Honeypot

nyeredzi said:


> I always have breakage, but I've been doing well with that the last few months. I also have a ton of shedding. I'm always baffled by how little hair people in youtube videos lose during wash day / detangling.


They aren't always being transparent


----------



## Aggie

Morning ladies 

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## GettingKinky

Merry Christmas everyone!!

DH got me the Dyson supersonic blow dryer!! I can’t wait to try it.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got lots of hair goodies this year and a couple gift cards to buy more. My boo thang and family are the best!


----------



## halee_J

Is there going to be a 2020 braidout/twistout challenge?


----------



## AmethystLily

I was shocked to find that after I took my (natural) braids down a couple of days ago I'd reached APL and am just about to reach BSB. I'd left the braids in for several days longer than I normally would have because earlier this month I spent five days in the hospital (my mother had to have surgery; she's doing much better now for which I'm glad). Like someone said upthread: Hair seems to grow like weeds when your mind is on other things. "A watched pot never boils" and all that jazz. Besides that I'm happy that Christmas with the family was nice and peaceful.


----------



## imaginary

I know I have a bunch of breakage to address. these last few months out of braids was def not the smartest of plans.


----------



## Honeypot

imaginary said:


> I know I have a bunch of breakage to address. these last few months out of braids was def not the smartest of plans.


Moisture is key


----------



## Dayjoy

About wash day breakage/shedding:  I get a HUGE amount on wash day compared to you all.  My ball is about the size of  a nectarine.  But this is on hair that was last detangled two weeks ago.  I go two weeks and never comb in between.  How long are you ladies going between wash days and do you comb/detangle at all in between?


----------



## GettingKinky

Dayjoy said:


> About wash day breakage/shedding:  I get a HUGE amount on wash day compared to you all.  My ball is about the size of  a nectarine.  But this is on hair that was last detangled two weeks ago.  I go two weeks and never comb in between.  How long are you ladies going between wash days and do you comb/detangle at all in between?



I got 3-7 days between washing. I don’t comb/detangle between washes. If I make my hair ball small, it’s a bit smaller than a ping pong ball.


----------



## Dayjoy

GettingKinky said:


> I got 3-7 days between washing. I don’t comb/detangle between washes. If I make my hair ball small, it’s a bit smaller than a ping pong ball.


Well this makes me feel better.


----------



## GettingKinky

Dayjoy said:


> Well this makes me feel better.



I usually try not to worry about how much hair comes out on wash day. My hair doesn’t seem to be thinning so I think, I’m ok.


----------



## ckisland

Dayjoy said:


> About wash day breakage/shedding:  I get a HUGE amount on wash day compared to you all.  My ball is about the size of  a nectarine.  But this is on hair that was last detangled two weeks ago.  I go two weeks and never comb in between.  How long are you ladies going between wash days and do you comb/detangle at all in between?


I wash every 7-10 days, but I comb my hair a lot in between. Somehow I still manage to lose a bouncy ball sized amount of hair on wash day. 

This is the first year that I didn't get hair products as a gift. My sister asked if I wanted anything, but I drew a complete blank. My straight hair is that low maintenance.


----------



## Honeypot

Dayjoy said:


> About wash day breakage/shedding:  I get a HUGE amount on wash day compared to you all.  My ball is about the size of  a nectarine.  But this is on hair that was last detangled two weeks ago.  I go two weeks and never comb in between.  How long are you ladies going between wash days and do you comb/detangle at all in between?


That would be too much for me. My shedding decreased when I started making my own shampoo.  You may be lacking in something internally or externally


----------



## GettingKinky

Honeypot said:


> That would be too much for me. My shedding decreased when I started making my own shampoo.  You may be lacking in something internally or externally



I think the amount of hair you shed is mostly genetic. Once your hair reaches the exogen phase, it’s going to shed. And if you have high density hair you are going to shed more hair everyday than someone with low density hair. I think each person just needs to know what is normal for their hair and only worry if your hair ball changes from it’s normal size.


----------



## halee_J

Mango butter is wonderful.

When removing powders, submerging hair  in water is better than rinsing 1000x in the shower. Wastes less water too.


----------



## Honeypot

GettingKinky said:


> I think the amount of hair you shed is mostly genetic. Once your hair reaches the exogen phase, it’s going to shed. And if you have high density hair you are going to shed more hair everyday than someone with low density hair. I think each person just needs to know what is normal for their hair and only worry if your hair ball changes from it’s normal size.


A lot of people don't realize what excessive is.  There's  definitely a difference.  The size of a nectarine after two weeks would be a red flag for me.  Lack of nutrients can make hair shed...... Using products your hair doesn't agree with it can make shed more than normal.  Hence my comment


----------



## metro_qt

I'm watching this very carefully, because I get about the size of a grape or ping pong ball, shed every 2 to 3 weeks.

That's a lot for me, because before I had coloured my hair it was a lot less, (but it was a lot shorter)
So I'm monitoring my shedding to see if it's actually colour that's breaking off, or shed hairs


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@TamaraShaniece @Aishayshay @PerfectlyFlawed


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

shawnyblazes said:


> @TamaraShaniece @Aishayshay @PerfectlyFlawed



Thank you !!


----------



## Browndilocks

I think I want to go back to my core product basics to start the year. I’m going to pull one of my liters of old school green CON from my garage and stick to that plus hot oil treatments for a little while.


----------



## Honeypot

Browndilocks said:


> I think I want to go back to my core product basics to start the year. I’m going to pull one of my liters of old school green CON from my garage and stick to that plus hot oil treatments for a little while.


The shampoo?


----------



## Browndilocks

Honeypot said:


> The shampoo?



Yes.  I purchased around 8 liters as soon as I heard it was being discontinued.


----------



## 3akay3

shawnyblazes said:


> @3akay3 @Tanji


Thank you so much!! Sorry for the late reply.  Just got back from a trip.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Ooh man, I bet my hair is gonna be trash underneath this bonnet. This whatever kind of sickness me and the kid has given us a two piece special. With extra mucus.


----------



## Honeypot

Browndilocks said:


> Yes.  I purchased around 8 liters as soon as I heard it was being discontinued.


The white bottle with the green letters?  You have a pic?


----------



## Honeypot

My routine is basic and that's how I like it


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@MsConnie @myoung


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Who remembers Kenya Doll?!! After seeing this commercial my sister and I begged our mother for this doll for Christmas. We received her and loved her.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am going through my products and throwing away old products that I don't use. Some things I know it has been more than a year since used.


----------



## halee_J

I need to get back to taking whole food supplements again


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Thinking back... I can't remember when I last trimmed my hair. I think it was late September/early October? So I'm definitely due for a trim after these box braids.

Also, I think my scalp really does not like tension anymore. These bumps on my scalp and the itching that I'm getting is proof.


----------



## werenumber2

Does anyone have and love the Dyson detangling comb? My Mason Pearson comb has finally bit the dust and I’m wondering if I should just buy another or try something new


----------



## TamaraShaniece

shawnyblazes said:


> @TamaraShaniece @Aishayshay @PerfectlyFlawed


Thank you so much


----------



## winona

Anyone still using the maxi glide?


----------



## Dayjoy

@I Am So Blessed  Which Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol do you use?  Do you add anything to it?  Thank you!


----------



## Honeypot

I'm loving the oil blend I made


----------



## halee_J

Anyone know a site similar to fotki that is free/reasonably priced? I want to organize and share all my recipes and go back to documenting hair progress.

It would be nice to share albums/recipes like the old LHCF days


----------



## halee_J

Ok. If I try this new powder, Im not trying ANYTHING else new. The pj monster is gone, and he is not welcomed back.

Products don't bring results, consistency and not fooling around in my hair does


----------



## water_n_oil

I Am So Blessed said:


> Who remembers Kenya Doll?!! After seeing this commercial my sister and I begged our mother for this doll for Christmas. We received her and loved her.


My dad got one for me when I was around 5 or so. Loved that doll so much. I also learned how to braid using her as practice lol.


----------



## water_n_oil

Kind of bored with my hair as far as styling goes.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@CharMing123 @Chrismiss


----------



## nerdography

I finally went and got my hair shaped today, I’m very happy with it. And I can finally wear my hair out. After wearing wigs for two months I’m done, I can’t do it anymore,

I’m just hoping these yt people have nothing to say to me. When I wore my wig they wanted to give “compliments”, I just hope they ignore me.


----------



## Chrismiss

shawnyblazes said:


> @CharMing123 @Chrismiss



Awww, thanks. It’s not my bday though. I think I just put in 1/1 when I signed up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Chrismiss said:


> Awww, thanks. It’s not my bday though. I think I just put in 1/1 when I signed up.


Eat cake and celebrate anyways Lolol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

nerdography said:


> I finally went and got my hair shaped today, I’m very happy with it. And I can finally wear my hair out. After wearing wigs for two months I’m done, I can’t do it anymore,
> 
> I’m just hoping these yt people have nothing to say to me. When I wore my wig they wanted to give “compliments”, I just hope they ignore me.



I put in passion twists while I was out on vacation and I so hope my co-workers ignore my hair. Every single change, it's like their spirit compels them to say something. smh.


----------



## GettingKinky

nerdography said:


> I finally went and got my hair shaped today, I’m very happy with it. And I can finally wear my hair out. After wearing wigs for two months I’m done, I can’t do it anymore,
> 
> I’m just hoping these yt people have nothing to say to me. When I wore my wig they wanted to give “compliments”, I just hope they ignore me.





oneastrocurlie said:


> I put in passion twists while I was out on vacation and I so hope my co-workers ignore my hair. Every single change, it's like their spirit compels them to say something. smh.



I hate that whenever I change my hair (which is infrequently) I always worry what my coworkers will think/say


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I hate that whenever I change my hair (which is infrequently) I always worry what my coworkers will think/say



I do protective styles a few times a year. I'v been at my job 6, going on 7 years. They should be used to it by now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Mocha5 @Shananescence


----------



## halee_J

@oneastrocurlie @nerdography @GettingKinky 

I know how you feel, people are  at times. Edited to add sometimes ai wish they would justbye bye 

But its your life and your hair. The only person I aim to please is my Heavenly Father. If HE's  good, I'm good. Don't let the enemy get to you. Free yourself.


----------



## halee_J

Thank you Lord for opening my eyes. For so long I resisted natural and simple. Now its all I do.

Somehow I thought natural/ayurvedic treatments wouldn't work for me. Some things may work better for some but hair is hair  Indian/pakistani hair YTers are a goldmine . These "hair pack" recipes are 

I'm sitting here listening to hindi tamil telugu and urdu trying to listen for keywords


----------



## Mocha5

Thank you!



shawnyblazes said:


> @Mocha5 @Shananescence


----------



## rileypak

halee_J said:


> Anyone know a site similar to fotki that is free/reasonably priced? I want to organize and share all my recipes and go back to documenting hair progress.
> 
> It would be nice to share albums/recipes like the old LHCF days


Off the top of my head and thinking of what I use it for (gathering various ref pics), I use imgur.
I usually just keep the albums private and share the link to whoever I want instead of publishing it publicly to the imgur site


----------



## GettingKinky

I used Deva Decadance conditioner this morning when I washed my hair. I love the way my hair smells now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Mlle.Noir @Yaa @Jackie


----------



## halee_J

rileypak said:


> Off the top of my head and thinking of what I use it for (gathering various ref pics), I use imgur.
> I usually just keep the albums private and share the link to whoever I want instead of publishing it publicly to the imgur site



Ok let me check out imgur thanks riley


----------



## Honeypot

Curious to see how much length I'll retain this year


----------



## oneastrocurlie

How long are folks keeping hair products? I'm doing the math on a few and I think it might be time to pitch them just based off having them so long (and using them so infrequently). Idk.


----------



## LavenderMint

I think I’m going to try to get in one more hair wash & blow out since it seems like Baby LavenderMint is planning to take his time.  I’ve had the scissors itch too; I’m probably going to cut off these thin & splitting ends before I take down my twists. I’ll be in protective styles for a while anyway so any unevenness likely won’t matter.


----------



## MzSwift

oneastrocurlie said:


> How long are folks keeping hair products? I'm doing the math on a few and I think it might be time to pitch them just based off having them so long (and using them so infrequently). Idk.



Don't laugh. I'm almost close to finishing the bottle of IC Fantasia heat protectant serum that I bought back in 2010.  I've been using it once or twice a year since then.  I bought a new bottle of it last year since it's so old but still using the old one. Still works. No heat damage.


----------



## Honeypot

No Trimming this year


----------



## oneastrocurlie

MzSwift said:


> Don't laugh. I'm almost close to finishing the bottle of IC Fantasia heat protectant serum that I bought back in 2010.  I've been using it once or twice a year since then.  I bought a new bottle of it last year since it's so old but still using the old one. Still works. No heat damage.



Lol. No judgement from me. I have a jar of QBATB. I know I haven't purchased it since I've lived in my condo. I've been in my condo since Spring 2014. It's still half full. I had a jar of some popular butter so long the scent disappeared.


----------



## GGsKin

MzSwift said:


> Don't laugh. I'm almost close to finishing the bottle of IC Fantasia heat protectant serum that I bought back in 2010.  I've been using it once or twice a year since then.  I bought a new bottle of it last year since it's so old but still using the old one. Still works. No heat damage.



I think we have similarly 'aged' IC Fantasia serum. I will rarely (if ever) throw a serum heat protector. I have a selection so IC isn't the first one I always reach for but I still use it. With all my old-school or tried and true products, if it still looks and smells right (and in some cases feels right), it's a keeper.


----------



## Mlle.Noir

shawnyblazes said:


> @Mlle.Noir @Yaa @Jackie



Thank you!!!


----------



## MzSwift

GGsKin said:


> I think we have similarly 'aged' IC Fantasia serum. I will rarely (if ever) throw a serum heat protector. I have a selection so IC isn't the first one I always reach for but I still use it. With all my old-school or tried and true products, if it still looks and smells right (and in some cases feels right), it's a keeper.



LOL!  
Yeah, that's why the scientists put preservatives in these things right?  Yeah.


----------



## SAPNK

I finger detangled this wash day, but my hair still broke off a lot. I could see the many little short pieces around the tub before they washed into the hair catcher with the shed hairs. I dont feel that its lacking moisture, but I'm going to try spritzing my ends with aloe vera juice daily to see if that helps.
I'll be waist length by 2021!


----------



## ckisland

If that bonnet or my scarf are giving me these bumps, Imma be so irked!!! I should've just kept sleeping on my satin pillowcase and leave it at that! I don't get breakouts, so what the heck


----------



## halee_J

Honeypot said:


> No Trimming this year


  I'm a firm believer in "sacrificial ends". Let them be.


----------



## halee_J

I need to start detangling my hair but Im tired. I dont want to rush and pop off my hair so I'll nap first. 

Excited about my new hair recipes


----------



## Honeypot

halee_J said:


> I'm a firm believer in "sacrificial ends". Let them be.


Huh


----------



## halee_J

Honeypot said:


> Huh


Its a term coined by a member years ago, she reached super long length by not trimming at all. She did have some rough and uneven ends,  but her theory was that they protected the rest of her length. 

I agree with this. Always wanting fresh ends kills some your progress. Hair will never be perfectly even on its own. I think you should only trim cut when they are absolutely badly damaged or detrimentally uneven.

I think it was Sylver2? Trying to find the thread...


----------



## Honeypot

halee_J said:


> Its a term coined by a member years ago, she reached super long length by not trimming at all. She did have some rough and uneven ends,  but her theory was that they protected the rest of her length.
> 
> I agree with this. Always wanting fresh ends kills some your progress. Hair will never be perfectly even on its own. I think you should only trim cut when they are absolutely badly damaged or detrimentally uneven.
> 
> I think it was Sylver2? Trying to find the thread...


I had to clean them up after post partumn shedding


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@NappyKinks


----------



## halee_J

Wow, that finger detangling went way easier than I expected!


----------



## halee_J

I want thigh length


----------



## LonDone

Feeling like this is my year... graduating WL school and joining my idols @halee_J back in the house and @MzSwift.


----------



## halee_J

LonDone said:


> Feeling like this is my year... graduating WL school and joining my idols @halee_J back in the house and @MzSwift.



Aw We will all reach our goals together


----------



## MzSwift

LonDone said:


> Feeling like this is my year... graduating WL school and joining my idols @halee_J back in the house and @MzSwift.



This is definitely your year, sis!!


----------



## halee_J

I used to tear up nature made vits... @Chicoro post about b complex reminded me. I should get some.


----------



## halee_J

MzSwift said:


> This is definitely your year, sis!!


  receive it @LonDone


----------



## halee_J

Next time I buy mango butter, it will be the 5kg tub. Its cheaper in the long run.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just discovered Sally doesn’t sell the Mielle Mongongo Oil Deep Conditioner anymore. Now I gotta go back to the drawing board. 

Edit: Ammyzon sells it, but I don’t wanna depend on them.


----------



## Dayjoy

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I just discovered Sally doesn’t sell the Mielle Mongongo Oil Deep Conditioner anymore. Now I gotta go back to the drawing board.
> 
> Edit: Ammyzon sells it, but I don’t wanna depend on them.


Well that stinks!  How about Target or Walmart?  Seeing as I like to get my stuff on the ground maybe I can find a silver lining.  This will be one less product I’m tempted to buy and buy and buy.

ETA:  It’s not on Target’s site and Walmart doesn’t show it selling in store.
However it’s on sale for $7 on the Mielle Organics site.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@CICI24 @NinasLongAmbition @Rina88


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I put in crotchet passion twists right before Christmas. Probably will take them out this weekend. The fact that I only spent $40 for hair and 3.5 hours of my time putting them in makes me feel cool with taking them out after only 3 weeks. The pros of DIY. 

Now if I paid for these they'd be in longer because folks around here are charging 3 digits for them.


----------



## halee_J

Whoa this bag of nettle is *huge*  Its good though, I should be ingesting this and not just putting on my scalp


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

It’s me. I always sabotage my hair once it gets to collarbone/shoulder length. I don’t know why I do it. Winter always kills my progress.


----------



## Prettymetty

I downloaded the Robinhood app for buying and selling stocks. Exciting ! But not more exciting than wash day tomorrow


----------



## halee_J

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It’s me. I always sabotage my hair once it gets to collarbone/shoulder length. I don’t know why I do it. Winter always kills my progress.



How are you sabotaging it? Are you tempeted to start doing more to it once you start seeing some length?


----------



## vevster

Whoa, I'm loving Mo's Curl Pudding!  It has elevated to the REPURCHASE level when that time comes.  I will add in the shampoo next week.

The problems I had before, when I used the entire line was I didn't have the shampoo ---- my hair may have been getting coated that is why I lost curl definition....  I still won't repurchase the curl restoring treatment --  that is too bad she didn't launch her shampoo with the rest of the collection ---


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It’s me. I always sabotage my hair once it gets to collarbone/shoulder length. I don’t know why I do it. Winter always kills my progress.



Put it away girl!! Protect it from yourself! 
Honestly, that was the only way I could get over the hump too.  Shoot, I couldn't even make it to SL.  Whenever my hair hit 4", I would break out the clippers and shave it all off again.  I lived that cycle for 15 years!  Then I joined the boards, started a HHJ and joined challenges where other ladies kept me accountable via length check ins.  You can do this, sis!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

halee_J said:


> How are you sabotaging it? Are you tempeted to start doing more to it once you start seeing some length?


I get lazy and stop caring for it like I normally do. In the summer, I don’t have a problem, but in the winter I unconsciously try to keep my hair as dry as possible. I hate washing my hair in the winter cause it’s so cold, but that makes it dry as a bone lol.


----------



## halee_J

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I get lazy and stop caring for it like I normally do. In the summer, I don’t have a problem, but in the winter I unconsciously try to keep my hair as dry as possible. I hate washing my hair in the winter cause it’s so cold, but that makes it dry as a bone lol.



Heavy sealing works wonders  was it you I saw posting in the shea butter thread? Heavy butters like shea are awesome, I personally prefer mango butter. I can go days without reapplying. But I am heavy handed (posted a pic in the show your hair rn thread) So even if you get a bit lazy it'll protect your ends.


----------



## halee_J

MzSwift said:


> *Put it away girl!*! Protect it from yourself!
> Honestly, that was the only way I could get over the hump too.  Shoot, I couldn't even make it to SL.  Whenever my hair hit 4", I would break out the clippers and shave it all off again.  I lived that cycle for 15 years!  Then I joined the boards, started a HHJ and joined challenges where other ladies kept me accountable via length check ins.  You can do this, sis!



And of course this


----------



## vevster

I'm now using heavier products on the back of my head.  That area is drier and maybe full 4a/porous and needs extra attention.

I put some Qhemet's Amla cream in today and it feels good....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I think its in Walmart already. A friend spied it.

https://www.popsugar.com/beauty/pho...2868/SheaMoisture-Power-Greens-Hair-Tea-Rinse

Sheamoisture Moringa & Avocado Power Greens Hair Tea Rinse with kale, matcha and green algae.


Wonder who thought this one up.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

halee_J said:


> Heavy sealing works wonders  was it you I saw posting in the shea butter thread? Heavy butters like shea are awesome, I personally prefer mango butter. I can go days without reapplying. But I am heavy handed (posted a pic in the show your hair rn thread) So even if you get a bit lazy it'll protect your ends.


Yes I was posting lol I like grease too. I had just taken  my hair down from the crochet braids, and I was being lazy at first, then I was sick for a minute. My poor hair was matted under my scarf.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@lavaflow99 @MarieIII


----------



## halee_J

At work someone commented that there was a scent of curry in my vicinity  I may or may not have used a lot of fenugreek.

Wish I cared more


----------



## MzSwift

Back to visualization.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

That TGIN Honey Mask might be on to something. My hair smells great and it feels so thick. I double bagged my hair, put a scarf on top of the bags and promptly fell asleep I woke up @ 6am, rinsed it out, towel dried for a little bit and air dried the rest of the way. I didn’t add any leave ins because I’m planning on straightening my hair.


----------



## lavaflow99

shawnyblazes said:


> @lavaflow99 @MarieIII



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Drinking sparkling water is not the business.

This no soda life is hard. Even though these things smell delicious my mouth is like............sis!!


----------



## niknakmac

So I have some heat damage that i have decided to just grow out but this morning...there was one section that would not even wave.  I just went ahead and hacked that piece.  It was a good 2.5 inches in the middle of my head.  Thankfully I am getting some braids on the weekend.  Hopefully I won't be able to notice it when I take my braids down.  I was so over it.

I am about to do a 6 - 9 month protective style challenge.  My hair and I are about to be estranged.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> Drinking sparkling water is not the business.
> 
> This no soda life is hard. Even though these things smell delicious my mouth is like............sis!!


I hate sparkling water. It’s angry water. Only way I can drink it is with those little Crystal Light packets.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I hate sparkling water. It’s angry water. Only way I can drink it is with those little Crystal Light packets.


Maybe I need throw some of that in there. @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> Maybe I need throw some of that in there. @ItsMeLilLucky


Try it, it’s delicious lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Ugh, I hate that burnt hair smell. Hair looks cute but smells horrible. I’m gonna spray some leave in on my brush tomorrow to see if that takes away some of the smell. This is why I don’t straighten my hair so often


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just realized my hair has been washed 3 times in 72 hours. 

I washed it Monday to get it back to normal from the neglect  and to get the gel out.

I washed it Tuesday because I relaxed it.

It got washed today because I wanted it straightened and my ends trimmed.

I don’t plan on washing it Thursday 
I need to get my money’s worth so I probably won’t wash it for two weeks or until this smell drives me nuts.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Twists been in five days looking like 5 weeks from the back , lol.

I"m going to invest in a good bonnet that doesn't slide off.


----------



## niknakmac

Wearing a wash 'n' go today.  I can't even tell I hacked a section of my hair off.   Today is a good hair day.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I hate sparkling water. It’s angry water. Only way I can drink it is with those little Crystal Light packets.



I too hate sparkling water. Yuck.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

They have a retirement party going on.

 I just  had some of the best coleslaw I have had in awhile. It has broccoli , cherries and walnuts and sunflower seeds.


----------



## GGsKin

shawnyblazes said:


> They have a retirement party going on.
> 
> I just  had some of the best coleslaw I have had in awhile. It has broccoli , cherries and walnuts and sunflower seeds.



I like all of these things, except sunflower seeds. I never thought to put them together.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GGsKin said:


> I like all of these things, except sunflower seeds. I never thought to put them together.



It was so delicious!! Im trying to figure out if the broccoli was blanched or raw. It wasnt overwhelming but  a little crisp crunch here and there, then a sweet piece of cherry, then the taste of the coleslaw.  Made me wanna hug someone it was so good @GGsKin


----------



## GGsKin

shawnyblazes said:


> It was so delicious!! Im trying to figure out if the broccoli was blanched or raw. It wasnt overwhelming but  a little crisp crunch here and there, then a sweet piece of cherry, then the taste of the coleslaw.  Made me wanna hug someone it was so good @GGsKin



Mmhmm...sounds delicious @shawnyblazes I may try creating my own.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BlueDevilZ @vickid @Chipmunk


----------



## Honeypot

Charmaine losing her mom like that is killing me


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I am so mad that I went to 6 beauty supply stores looking for Roux Porosity Control and 5 of them didn’t have it. #I bought the last bottle at #6 for $11 and I found 3 bottles @$8.99 at #7. Also, none of them sell Aphogee Amino Acids so I guess I’m ordering that off Ammyzon.


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I get lazy and stop caring for it like I normally do. In the summer, I don’t have a problem, but in the winter I unconsciously try to keep my hair as dry as possible. I hate washing my hair in the winter cause it’s so cold, but that makes it dry as a bone lol.



I feel you on the lazy bit. I don't even have the excuse of cold, my motivation just flees.


----------



## halee_J

Thank you Lord tomorrow is friday. Hair pampering mode engaged.


----------



## Honeypot

The less I do the better my hair looks and feels


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair is getting big and frizzy from all the on and off rain. I’ll do a couple goddess braids in the morning


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Did I mention I’m looking for a tabletop steamer? Because I’m definitely looking for a tabletop steamer. I don’t have any room for a standing one unfortunately.

Please give me some suggestions 

I looked at a few but I can’t make a decision.


----------



## halee_J

I have to get back to eating better. Whack schedule or not. Got to get back to my smoothies and not eating out as much.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Did I mention I’m looking for a tabletop steamer? Because I’m definitely looking for a tabletop steamer. I don’t have any room for a standing one unfortunately.
> 
> Please give me some suggestions
> 
> I looked at a few but I can’t make a decision.



 I have a Qredew if you want it @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@daoriginaldiva @daviine @FlyingCrane


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shawnyblazes said:


> I have a Qredew if you want it @ItsMeLilLucky


Heck yeah! How much you want for it?


----------



## syrk

Had a nightmare that I put blonde highlights in my hair.

I was panicking inside, in my head I'm like wth was I thinking? I'm going to get so much breakage, all my progress is going to go down the drain. Probably not going to reach my length goals this year now. I was trying to figure out how to counteract the potential future damage, wondering what would happen if I put henna over the blonde


----------



## halee_J

Soon I can get home and start my hair. I need to workout too.


----------



## shasha8685

Last night I had a dream that I got a relaxer.

I woke up this morning all kinds of confused.


----------



## cocosweet

halee_J said:


> I have to get back to eating better. Whack schedule or not. Got to get back to my smoothies and not eating out as much.


Ditto.
I renewed my membership at a fitness center yesterday. Last night, I battled between working out and pizza. Pizza won.


----------



## halee_J

cocosweet said:


> Ditto.
> I renewed my membership at a fitness center yesterday. Last night, I battled between working out and pizza. Pizza won.



Girl its _*tough*_  but we gotta keep moving  Today is a new day. Wanna check in with me in the workout before work thread? I be all alone there


----------



## halee_J

I'm having a great time doing my pre-poo and infusing oils in my crockpot


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@btl @lalah @biznesswmn


----------



## NappyKinks

shawnyblazes said:


> @NappyKinks


Thank you


----------



## halee_J

detangling was so quick today


----------



## GettingKinky

halee_J said:


> detangling was so quick today



What did you do differently?


----------



## halee_J

GettingKinky said:


> What did you do differently?



Usually do a pre-detangle before washing  on oiled damp hair, then detangle each section before twisting. 

This time I decided to agitate my hair as little as possible, airdry overnight and then detangle. It was way easier to get out the tiny knots. 

Im still trying perfect the finger detangling game.


----------



## frizzy

Why in Hades are you heat straightening relaxed hair???  And freshly relaxed hair at that?




ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I washed it Tuesday because I relaxed it.
> 
> It got washed today because I wanted it straightened and my


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

frizzy said:


> Why in Hades are you heat straightening relaxed hair???  And freshly relaxed hair at that?


I wanted it straightened and my ends trimmed 

I only do it once every 3-4 months. I don’t predominately wear my hair straight lol once I wash my hair it’s back to business as usual.


----------



## ckisland

I got multiple compliments on my hair today while LHCF standards makes me want to throw my whole head away  .  I used to be so oblivious of how busted my hair was. Ignorance is bliss


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ckisland said:


> I got multiple compliments on my hair today while LHCF standards makes me want to throw my whole head away  .  I used to be so oblivious of how busted my hair was. Ignorance is bliss


Not throw your whole head away


----------



## biznesswmn

shawnyblazes said:


> @btl @lalah @biznesswmn


Thank you!!! How thoughtful


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m so mad. I just realized that the Kaleidoscope miracle drops is basically fancy liquid grease. I’m usually on it when it comes ingredients in products, but this time I was slipping on my pimpin’


----------



## ResultsMayVary

So often I start on the path to using the right products and seeing improvement in my hair only to try something new and never make my way back. I am going to at least post a random note of what's working. 

I have been researching Ayurveda and hair care and will start documenting what I am using and if it works. I started using pachai payaru for hair growth. The antioxidants and vitamins within it are said to help to improve blood circulation, seal in moisture, and improve hair strength. I just grind it into a powder and creating a paste with it using green tea and almond oil. So far my hair feels stronger and my hair hasn’t looked as dull as it use to but I’ve only tried in twice this month.


----------



## vevster

So far the Amla and Olive cream is really moisturizing the back of my hair!  I reach back and feel the ringlets.  I can apply to the back and the residue from applying to the back can be used in the front..... hmmmmm.....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ResultsMayVary said:


> So often I start on the path to using the right products and seeing improvement in my hair only to try something new and never make my way back. I am going to at least post a random note of what's working.
> 
> I have been researching Ayurveda and hair care and will start documenting what I am using and if it works. I started using pachai payaru for hair growth. The antioxidants and vitamins within it are said to help to improve blood circulation, seal in moisture, and improve hair strength. I just grind it into a powder and creating a paste with it using green tea and almond oil. So far my hair feels stronger and my hair hasn’t looked as dull as it use to but I’ve only tried in twice this month.


Interesting.


----------



## halee_J

ResultsMayVary said:


> So often I start on the path to using the right products and seeing improvement in my hair only to try something new and never make my way back. I am going to at least post a random note of what's working.
> 
> I have been researching Ayurveda and hair care and will start documenting what I am using and if it works. I started using pachai payaru for hair growth. The antioxidants and vitamins within it are said to help to improve blood circulation, seal in moisture, and improve hair strength. I just grind it into a powder and creating a paste with it using green tea and almond oil. So far my hair feels stronger and my hair hasn’t looked as dull as it use to but I’ve only tried in twice this month.



 This is also known as "moong dal" or "green gram". It is indeed very nutritious and I've seen a couple Indian YTers use this for cleasing hair or for like a "protein treatment"
Its very moisturizing, its common in making non soap cleansers, especially for babies.

I was thinking of using the flour as my hair cleasnser alternating with my current besan aka chickpea flour.

Thanks for the review! I may pick some up from the shop this weekend


----------



## MzSwift

halee_J said:


> This is also known as "moong dal" or "green gram". It is indeed very nutritious and I've seen a couple Indian YTers use this for cleasing hair or for like a "protein treatment"
> *Its very moisturizing, its common in making non soap cleansers, especially for babies.*
> 
> I was thinking of using the flour as my hair cleasnser alternating with my current besan aka chickpea flour.
> 
> Thanks for the review! I may pick some up from the shop this weekend



OMG, you are so on time with this!! Literally before clicking on this thread, I said that I need to find a good moisturizing cleanser for my little one.  Thank you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@acapnleo @january noir


----------



## halee_J

MzSwift said:


> OMG, you are so on time with this!! Literally before clicking on this thread, I said that I need to find a good moisturizing cleanser for my little one.  Thank you!



No worries! Search herbal bath powder on yt so you can see how its made


----------



## FadingDelilah

At this point I just want healthy and easily manageable collar bone length relaxed hair. Can't even manage that. Smh.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

FadingDelilah said:


> At this point I just want healthy and easily manageable collar bone length relaxed hair. Can't even manage that. Smh.


You CAN do it. You just gotta find what works, love it, and leave it alone.


----------



## Prettymetty

I ironed my hair yesterday with the comb chase and wow it was sleek and perfect. Then today it rained all day and it was humid in my job, so of course it reverted a bit around the edges and at the roots. Sometimes I hate the weather here


----------



## ckisland

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Not throw your whole head away


Yesss!!! 
I'm at work trying not to stare down a pair of scissors. It's 3am. Ain't no one around. I could just go to the bathroom, and BAM, come out with a fade. I'm so tempted


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ckisland said:


> Yesss!!!
> I'm at work trying not to stare down a pair of scissors. It's 3am. Ain't no one around. I could just go to the bathroom, and BAM, come out with a fade. I'm so tempted


Don’t do it Ms Celie


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

halee_J said:


> This is also known as "moong dal" or "green gram". It is indeed very nutritious and I've seen a couple Indian YTers use this for cleasing hair or for like a "protein treatment"
> Its very moisturizing, its common in making non soap cleansers, especially for babies.
> 
> I was thinking of using the flour as my hair cleasnser alternating with my current besan aka chickpea flour.
> 
> Thanks for the review! I may pick some up from the shop this weekend



What shop @halee_J


----------



## halee_J

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> What shop @halee_J



Indian/asian usually grocers have it.


----------



## FadingDelilah

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> You CAN do it. You just gotta find what works, love it, and leave it alone.



Appreciate this  I'mma try. Let me quit whining now lol.


----------



## acapnleo

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @acapnleo @january noir


----------



## acapnleo

Thank you @Bette Davis Eyes !!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Black Ambrosia @B_Phlyy @Holly007 @Nice


----------



## ResultsMayVary

halee_J said:


> This is also known as "moong dal" or "green gram". It is indeed very nutritious and I've seen a couple Indian YTers use this for cleasing hair or for like a "protein treatment"
> Its very moisturizing, its common in making non soap cleansers, especially for babies.
> 
> I was thinking of using the flour as my hair cleasnser alternating with my current besan aka chickpea flour.
> 
> Thanks for the review! I may pick some up from the shop this weekend



The flour sounds like it would be much easier to use regularly! I'm going to try that too! Thanks for the additional information.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Black Ambrosia @B_Phlyy @Holly007 @Nice


Thanks love!


----------



## B_Phlyy

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Black Ambrosia @B_Phlyy @Holly007 @Nice



Thank you!!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I think I need to just get a phony pony and KIM this year I am just too tired lately.


----------



## Aggie

Bun Mistress said:


> I think I need to just get a phony pony and KIM this year I am just too tired lately.


I've been using one of these because of the same reason...too lazy to do anything else .


----------



## Bun Mistress

Aggie said:


> I've been using one of these because of the same reason...too lazy to do anything else .



Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## MzSwift

Bun Mistress said:


> I think I need to just get a phony pony and KIM this year I am just too tired lately.





Aggie said:


> I've been using one of these because of the same reason...too lazy to do anything else .



I bought a bunch of these last year and in 2018 with the intent of using them instead of just plain bunning.  

Have either of you ladies baggied underneath?  That's what I've been thinking about doing.  In the old days, I remember ladies posting a lot about baggying under a phony pony or wrapped/tucked bun.


----------



## Bun Mistress

MzSwift said:


> I bought a bunch of these last year and in 2018 with the intent of using them instead of just plain bunning.
> 
> Have either of you ladies baggied underneath?  That's what I've been thinking about doing.  In the old days, I remember ladies posting a lot about baggying under a phony pony or wrapped/tucked bun.



I tried something like that years ago, I wasn't a fan.  I just moisturize and seal as needed under any weave/wig, ect.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bun Mistress said:


> I think I need to just get a phony pony and KIM this year I am just too tired lately.


I just bought one yesterday


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Aggie said:


> I've been using one of these because of the same reason...too lazy to do anything else .



I love phony pony’s when I can get them to act right I have a straight one I’ve been using but sometimes it takes too much work so I bought a curly one yesterday. I try to baggy when I remember.

1)How often do you remove it to moisturize?
2) Do you baggy?


----------



## Aggie

Bun Mistress said:


> Do you have any recommendations?




Yes love, I've been using this method and hair:


----------



## Aggie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I love phony pony’s when I can get them to act right I have a straight one I’ve been using but sometimes it takes too much work so I bought a curly one yesterday. I try to baggy when I remember.
> 
> 1)How often do you remove it to moisturize?
> 2) Do you baggy?



1)How often do you remove it to moisturize? *Daily*

2) Do you baggy?  *No I don't baggy. I do heavily moisturize and seal my hair on a regular basis though.*


----------



## Lissa0821

I really want to try Blue Magic hair grease, since a lot of people seems to love it.  But Natures Blessing is just perfect for my fine hair....Gonna buy it at Walmart so I can take it back if I don't like it .


----------



## Miss_Luna

I'm coloring my hair with Overtone this weekend. 

These grey hairs are so annoying and they're on my hairline and at the top of my head. I have a lot of dark hair so they really stand out. 

I hope Overtone does the job because I don't want to dye my hair, it dries out so bad from bleach and dye.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Did someone say they were looking for Mizani Butter Blends Relaxer? It’s on Divatress website and they have it in Fine/color treated and Medium/Normal.


----------



## halee_J

Um, why I still gotta wait a certain # of seconds between posts? Like can we bring BB code into 2020?

I say this now, then when they do a big update Ill cry and want that old thing back


----------



## halee_J

Lissa0821 said:


> I really want to try Blue Magic hair grease, since a lot of people seems to love it.  But Natures Blessing is just perfect for my fine hair....Gonna buy it at Walmart so I can take it back if I don't like it .



 If theres one thing I learned with big mainstays in a routine:

If it aint broke...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@jbwphoto1 @MiSs_RoChELLe @queen_t


----------



## imaginary

I did  a quick shampoo and crochet braid install last night. My hair needs and deserves this break.


----------



## halee_J

Here trying to decide whether to apply my infused oil to my scalp, or put it into my curry.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Bun Mistress

halee_J said:


> Here trying to decide whether to apply my infused oil to my scalp, or put it into my curry.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.



Hilarious.  I have been there when I am making Neem oil.  I am thinking to myself this smells delicious.


----------



## january noir

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @acapnleo @january noir



Awwww!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Mrs. Verde


----------



## shasha8685

My Target's natural hair care section has been sucking a lot lately.

Is it just the Target by me?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shasha8685 said:


> My Target's natural hair care section has been sucking a lot lately.
> 
> Is it just the Target by me?



It varies by the Target location here. One by work, wack. One by the mall by my house a little better. One further from me but where more black people live, great.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

shasha8685 said:


> My Target's natural hair care section has been sucking a lot lately.
> 
> Is it just the Target by me?


No

Mine reduced the amount of product lines that they carry. More than half of the brands are gone. Now it’s mostly  filled with Cantu, Shea Moisture, some Mane Choice and a few Camille Rose products.


----------



## shasha8685

MilkChocolateOne said:


> No
> 
> Mine reduced the amount of product lines that they carry. More than half of the brands are gone. Now it’s mostly  filled with Cantu, Shea Moisture, some Mane Choice and a few Camille Rose products.



That's what I have noticed too....I am curious as to what caused this shift.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shasha8685 said:


> That's what I have noticed too....I am curious as to what caused this shift.



Some brands have stopped being in Target because it's not profitable. One brand made a post about how being in Target doesn't always pan out like we think it would and shelf space is expensive.

It was around this:


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> Some brands have stopped being in Target because it's not profitable. One brand made a post about how being in Target doesn't always pan out like we think it would and shelf space is expensive.
> 
> It was around this:



When I'm shopping for products Target is not the first place I go. I buy hair products in Target because I happen to be in Target. But if I'm shopping for hair products, I'm going to Sally's or online. Maybe they just need to change where they are targeting people.


----------



## shasha8685

So DevaCurl is making folks hair fall out now?

Lawd.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> When I'm shopping for products Target is not the first place I go. I buy hair products in Target because I happen to be in Target. But if I'm shopping for hair products, I'm going to Sally's or online. Maybe they just need to change where they are targeting people.



I usually know what I want before I even hit the store. I'm checking stores for availability and I do that online first too.

I would guess that shelf space in Target is more expensive than Sally's too. And Target carries waaayyy more brands. Natural, not natural, cheap, more expensive, well known, lesser known, everything in between. More competitive than being at Sally's I bet.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shasha8685 said:


> So DevaCurl is making folks hair fall out now?
> 
> Lawd.



Girl, heckyyyy naw.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just had a thought:

 My scarf keeps slipping off my head (stocking cap is wet) and my head doesn’t always stay on the bed, I was thinking about getting a twin sized silk sheet, and folding it up by the head of the bed. That way if my scarf comes off, and my head doesn’t stay on the pillowcase at least my head will still be covered.

Unless I end up at the opposite end of the bed


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

faithVA said:


> When I'm shopping for products Target is not the first place I go. I buy hair products in Target because I happen to be in Target. But if I'm shopping for hair products, I'm going to Sally's or online. Maybe they just need to change where they are targeting people.


I do. I appreciated not having to wait for my products. I used to get my Oyin, Kbb, Jane Carter, tgin, Taliah Waajid, mop top, Camille Rose, mane choice etc.. from there.


----------



## vevster

My hair feels coated and gunky -- time for Pattern shampoo and conditioner!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I bought two phony ponies last night from heat free hair.  Nothing crazy it my length just a phony.  I am so ready to slim down my hair looks and options.


----------



## Miss_Luna

Miss_Luna said:


> I'm coloring my hair with Overtone this weekend.
> 
> These grey hairs are so annoying and they're on my hairline and at the top of my head. I have a lot of dark hair so they really stand out.
> 
> I hope Overtone does the job because I don't want to dye my hair, it dries out so bad from bleach and dye.



Overtone didn't really cover my grey hairs very well, except for the main one on my hairline. The longer ones in the middle are hidden, but it only gave them a slight tint. I guess it's a win, but now I need to figure out what to do about the greys. I am not embracing the aging process, I refuse.

I like highlights, so I don't want to go jet black. I'm sad :-(


----------



## halee_J

I put kalonji oil on my scalp yesterday. Someone at work said I smell like chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

To my little one who is 4 today and @SmilingElephant


----------



## HealthyHair2020

So over my hair looking like a mullet because of its length. Gonna try to put on a wig for the first time next week and see if I like it. If not, I will be doing braids.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> To my little one who is 4 today and @SmilingElephant


----------



## Honeypot

I've been doing some bad things


----------



## ckisland

My hair is so big today!!! Like who is this!!


----------



## halee_J

I need to make more infused oil....


----------



## halee_J

LOL! I just found a package of cassia I misplaced 3yrs ago.


----------



## GGsKin

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> To my little one who is 4 today and @SmilingElephant



Happy Birthday to the former Mr JuicyCurls lol.


----------



## GGsKin

Honeypot said:


> I've been doing some bad things



@Honeypot What are these bad things you've been doing?


----------



## Honeypot

GGsKin said:


> @Honeypot What are these bad things you've been doing?


Nothing illegal lol


----------



## GGsKin

Honeypot said:


> Nothing illegal lol



You teaser lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GGsKin said:


> Happy Birthday to the former Mr JuicyCurls lol.


Thank you for the birthday wishes. He’s getting back to the juicy curls @GGsKin


----------



## GGsKin

@Bette Davis Eyes Hair always looking fresh, I love it. His happy little face is too cute. I hope he enjoyed himself.


----------



## halee_J

I want of those huge aloe plants...


----------



## halee_J

So I was still hanging onto o soft boar bristle brush to smooth down the front of my hair. TBH I have rarely used it since I've been doing twists for the last 2 years and now twist-outs. 

It fell into the toilet. And you know what? I was upset for a moment and then a thought came "Good! you don't need that." I just fished it out and chucked it in the bin. No plan getting another one. I honestly don't need it.

You do not need hair tools.


----------



## faithVA

I have this bad habit of putting products in little 3 oz bottles and not labeling them. Then months later I can't figure out what it is. I'm afraid to use it because I don't know is it conditioner, leave-in, body lotion?   

I will be dropping this habit in 2020.


----------



## Prettymetty

I straightened my 5-6 day old hair lady night. It’s so silky and smells so good. It was raining all week so I had celies under a wig before I ironed my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Rozlewis 

Happy Birthday, May God continue to bless you.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

faithVA said:


> I have this bad habit of putting products in little 3 oz bottles and not labeling them. Then months later I can't figure out what it is. I'm afraid to use it because I don't know is it conditioner, leave-in, body lotion?
> 
> I will be dropping this habit in 2020.


I see you like to live dangerously 

Coming Soon: 
Fear Factor: Hair or Body Products Edition


----------



## faithVA

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I see you like to live dangerously
> 
> Coming Soon:
> Fear Factor: Hair or Body Products Edition


It is super irritating but I keep doing it. Fortunately I only have 1 unidentified bottle right now . 

I'm a chicken.  It will probably end up in the trash.


----------



## Lissa0821

I gave myself a good trim all over, it was much needed... I love the fresh trim feel and fullness look, but lord ham mercy I feel like I cut all my progress away even though I didn't.


----------



## Prettymetty

I need a trim. Oh how I love freshly trimmed ends


----------



## Aggie

halee_J said:


> I want of those huge aloe plants...


I have about 8 or 9 of those growing in my yard now. I hardly use any of them for my hair though. We in the Bahamas use them mostly for internal health, not for our hair. The Rastafarians tend to use them for their hair however. 

I might try cutting a stem and use it on my hair just to see if I like it.


----------



## halee_J

Aggie said:


> I have about 8 or 9 of those growing in my yard now. I hardly use any of them for my hair though. We in the Bahamas use them mostly for internal health, not for our hair. The Rastafarians tend to use them for their hair however.
> 
> I might try cutting a stem and use it on my hair just to see if I like it.



Girl one of the many reasons I miss home (originally from Barbados) There are sooo many things I scoffed at as "bush" but I really value it now. 

 Guava leaf for example, I _cannot_ believe I pay money for things that fall on the ground in peoples backyards at home   

Sigh, if I had a big aloe plant I would do wonderful scalp pre-poos. I have a plant in my house but he's in the struggle bus . He's not happy this far north, growing surely but verrry slowly. I can't bear to remove even one leaf...


----------



## Aggie

halee_J said:


> Girl one of the many reasons I miss home (originally from Barbados) There are sooo many things I scoffed at as "bush" but I really value it now.
> 
> *Guava leaf for example, I cannot believe I pay money for things that fall on the ground in peoples backyards at home*
> 
> Sigh, if I had a big aloe plant I would do wonderful scalp pre-poos. I have a plant in my house but he's in the struggle bus . He's not happy this far north, growing surely but verrry slowly. I can't bear to remove even one leaf...


Well I better count my blessings then and take advantage of what's afforded me while I can. Thanks for waking me up with your post. Time to take my blender out again to puree the aloe and add it to my hair alone or add it to my deep conditioner as a treatment on a regular basis.


----------



## Saludable84

I did some digging after IG recommenced some products from earth supplied textured haircare and it’s definitely not black owned


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Saludable84 said:


> I did some digging after IG recommenced some products from earth supplied textured haircare and it’s definitely not black owned


Thank you.  I just posted this on my page. I was thinking it was black owned @Saludable84


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Saludable84 said:


> I did some digging after IG recommenced some products from earth supplied textured haircare and it’s definitely not black owned



Thanks for the heads up. I've been seeing them on IG too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

AB Brands LLC

Looks like they owned Dr Teals, Cantu and Bodyology before they sold to a private investor.

http://www.abbrandsllc.com/our-leadership/

Hmm, the innanets say they rebranded






> former Employee - Manager in Dallas, TX
> Doesn't Recommend
> Negative Outlook
> Disapproves of CEO
> 
> I worked at Advanced Beauty Systems full-time for more than a year
> 
> Pros
> 
> Great, solid consumer brands before the owner sold them all.
> 
> Cons
> 
> The owner is unbearable, unprofessional and an out right terrible person. He fires people without notice,project transition or a paycheck. Any unused vacation pay is also kept by management. He simply uses people and then discards them. Don't work here, even under a new name AB Brands and operating as a start up (3 - 4 employees) it's still a terrible place to work. Imagine the worst and then imagine the unimaginable.
> 
> Show Less
> Advice to Management
> 
> Treat your employees better than your dogs and give some thought to how your choices impact their families. It takes more to be a Christian than saying it. Do your self and everyone else a favor and don't try to create a new business. Enough people have suffered.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I give this braid out two days. I think I made the braids too small. Should've done a twist out inside. Ah well.


----------



## Honeypot

I love being simple with my hair and the results are awesome


----------



## Honeypot

A little ticked I bought an oil and it didn't  come with a nozzle.  It's 2020


----------



## halee_J

Can't wait to start my wash routine friday night


----------



## BlackRinse

Yall i used QP elasta mango butter leave in and sealed with dax grease (about 1 tbsps worth), waited a day then sprayed my hair up with tresemme heat tamer. Then blowdried with the Revlon blow dryer brush and for the first time in history I gave myself a salon level blowout. I am in awe.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I keep forgetting I have some Chebe powder.   I might make a mask out of it this weekend.

Have to see what I can add to it, maybe some  coconut milk powder and milk with a little of SM base conditioner.... Hmmm


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Braid out is still holding on. Surprised.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@okange76 @divachyk


----------



## Honeypot

Hair is flourishing.  Less is more


----------



## Honeypot

Been washing my hair every 5 days


----------



## vevster

Evan Joseph is a jerk. I asked him about Deva products and he was so nasty to me. I unsubscribed from his IG. He is more concerned with his coins than using quality products on his clients. His response held me back from making appts with my colorist. I’m stuck in a holding pattern.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

vevster said:


> Evan Joseph is a jerk. I asked him about Deva products and he was so nasty to me. I unsubscribed from his IG. He is more concerned with his coins than using quality products on his clients. His response held me back from making appts with my colorist. I’m stuck in a holding pattern.


Shut the front door  
What a fleshbag


----------



## GettingKinky

vevster said:


> Evan Joseph is a jerk. I asked him about Deva products and he was so nasty to me. I unsubscribed from his IG. He is more concerned with his coins than using quality products on his clients. His response held me back from making appts with my colorist. I’m stuck in a holding pattern.



What did he say? I thought he carried Deva in his salon.


----------



## Prettymetty

I really should’ve washed my hair today. Instead I spent the day in bed. I’ll get around to it Monday


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My little one talks in his sleep and it’s the cutest thing.  He’s so serious in his conversation lol.


----------



## Prettymetty

I massaged my scalp with peppermint oil and the ends with coconut oil. I’ll shampoo it in the morning


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> What did he say? I thought he carried Deva in his salon.



He does. I've noticed they'll use it more on type 2 hair though. They seem to use AG, Briogeo and NYC Curls on Type 3 and 4 hair. Random observation. 

I'm curious what he said too.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

For the ladies that have extra-large satin bonnets, where did you get yours? I need an extra-large one so that my twist outs and wash and gos last longer. I was looking on etsy and amazon. If you could provide an exact link to it, that would be even better.


----------



## Prettymetty

I shampood with Ion Keratin shampoo mixed with garnier sleek shot then deep conditioned under the dryer with Keracare Humecto. Next I added Chi silk infusion and blow dried on high. It’s time to straighten and trim. Today is a beautifying day


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to try some fermented honey.


----------



## MzSwift

HealthyHair2020 said:


> For the ladies that have extra-large satin bonnets, where did you get yours? I need an extra-large one so that my twist outs and wash and gos last longer. I was looking on etsy and amazon. If you could provide an exact link to it, that would be even better.



I don't use the big bonnets but I use these large scarves that I tie on either without tucking the tail or just loosely tucking the tail after it's tied on.  Works like a big bonnet only it's more adjustable for my hair style. HTH!


----------



## vevster

What I love about Alikay's Black shampoo is that is leaves my cuticle so smooth and my hair and scalp clean....  You can't beat that.

When I use Mo's shampoo, my hair feels rough.......


----------



## Honeypot

Time to bust out suave clarifying shampoo


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I took my hair down Sunday I look crazy though because I haven’t washed my hair yet lol.


----------



## halee_J

I really like scalp massages.


----------



## GGsKin

Taking my sweet time putting in these jumbo braids.


----------



## Royalq

Plan on taking my hair care seriously this year. I stopped caring about 3 years ago. But I’m back on. My last relaxer was mid-June and I took down my sew in today and I have 3.5 inches of new growth which means I’m getting 0.5 inches a month . This is exciting for me as a slow grower (0.3in/month). Idk what I did? But since June I’ve been in sew ins and braids but that should effect retention not growth???? I’m planning to relax next week with my Mizani Butter blends that I had to get from NYC (got two giant tubs).
Plan for this year- 
Cornrow my hair and wear a wig 
Oil my scalp daily with my mix (wild growth, castor, mane choice oil, olive oil, peppermint oil, been oil, hibiscus oil)
Wash my hair once a month. Sounds gross but I think it helped with my last sew in to avoid manipulation me matting 
Take my vitamins 
Keep drinking water 
Hard protein treatment and deep condition once a month 
Aloe Vera/scurl spritz daily
Vibrating scalp massager daily 

hoping to get past my bra strap length plateau and finally make it waist length


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Me explaining to myself  to stop shaving  my hair off every time it’s neck/shoulder length.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Cxshortie


----------



## Cxshortie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Cxshortie


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## LostInAdream

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> View attachment 455309
> Me explaining to myself  to stop shaving  my hair off every time it’s neck/shoulder length.


It’s a weird length. I’m debating the same thing. Short hair is so sexy to me now.


----------



## GGsKin

GGsKin said:


> Taking my sweet time putting in these jumbo braids.



....And finished, after a night on hiatas.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LostInAdream said:


> It’s a weird length. I’m debating the same thing. Short hair is so sexy to me now.


I think I just like to shave it all off to watch how fast my hair grows back lol


----------



## yaya24

Lol why?


Someone on FB said:
"What a Holy Ghost demon fighting hair grease is this?"


----------



## Prettymetty

My side swept bun last night was everything. I think bae fell in love again for the 67th time


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> My side swept bun last night was everything. I think bae fell in love again for the 67th time


2 more times and you’ll be at 69


----------



## Prettymetty

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> 2 more times and you’ll be at 69


That’s what I’m going for lol


----------



## shasha8685

It just dawned on me that the beginning of this month marked 4 years natural for me......


----------



## water_n_oil

My brain wants me to like The Mane Choice but my hair simply doesn't. Think I'm finally accepting that lol.


----------



## Chromia

water_n_oil said:


> My brain wants me to like The Mane Choice but my hair simply doesn't. Think I'm finally accepting that lol.


I wanted to like the 24 Karat Twisting Gel. I read so many reviews from people saying their twistouts looked so great with it, but I really didn't like the way my twistouts looked with it.


----------



## Prettymetty

Just the name alone made me want to buy a case. I used the tester bottle (at Target) and although the smell was nice it had a sticky consistency and I had a few strands break off while applying. It was like massaging glue into my ends. I really wanted it to work for me though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

water_n_oil said:


> My brain wants me to like The Mane Choice but my hair simply doesn't. Think I'm finally accepting that lol.


They just smell very chemical like for me. The only one I ever liked is the braidout glaze.  It gives shine and hold.


----------



## water_n_oil

Chromia said:


> I wanted to like the 24 Karat Twisting Gel. I read so many reviews from people saying their twistouts looked so great with it, but I really didn't like the way my twistouts looked with it.


I tried for a wng and it was a big fat no. I love the brand on my oldest. Like it's one of the few that worked extremely well for her but I hate buying a bunch of different things for everyone in the house.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Folks think its weird my toddler stays at home.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Folks think its weird my toddler stays at home.


Probably because they’re used to toddlers going to daycare. They should mind their own business.


----------



## GettingKinky

A coworker (white) complimented my wash n go today and said she really liked it. Then she called it “sassy”. I’m not sure how I feel about it. I like this woman and want to give her the benefit of the doubt, but that’s a very loaded word.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> A coworker (white) complimented my wash n go today and said she really liked it. Then she called it “sassy”. I’m not sure how I feel about it. I like this woman and want to give her the benefit of the doubt, but that’s a very loaded word.


Why do people always revert to “sassy”? Is their vocabulary that limited? What’s so sassy about a wash and go? Idk man, maybe I’m putting too much thought into this lol


----------



## Melaninme

My Revair hair dryer is coming soon!  I hope my hair responds to it well.


----------



## CurliDiva

I want to take these cornrows out and play in my hair but.......playing in my hair too often is part of my problem!


----------



## Prettymetty

Since it’s been raining nonstop I’ve just embraced the fluff. My hair is giving me cotton candy vibes and I’m ok with that


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Nichex


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I thought Holy Basil was something new.


Nothing but another name for my boo, Tulsi.


----------



## Royalq

This scalp massager is blissful. It just feels so good. You ever randomly scratch your back and realized there’s a whole bunch of sweet scratch spots back there? That’s what this vibrating scalp massager feels like.


----------



## Prettymetty

I should wash and prep my hair tonight. I can iron it in the morning while my kids get ready. I have a galentines date at Eddie Vs


----------



## yaya24

I want to get some knotless braids


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@FemmeCreole


----------



## mayoo

Having this stretched braid out continously is so strange. It's almost like I don't recognise my hair anymore. The texture seems completely different... Don't prefer or hate it so I'm enjoying this experience


----------



## oneastrocurlie

yaya24 said:


> I want to get some knotless braids



I'm getting some in about a month. So ready.


----------



## yaya24

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm getting some in about a month. So ready.


They are so cute!!


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m keeping up with my resolution of washing at least weekly


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have all these moisturizing deep conditioner and not one protein deep conditioner  I probably need to get on that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@bellebebe @Sammy214 @Sparkles84


----------



## Prettymetty

Wash day was really quick yesterday. I used the Chi Rose hip color protecting shampoo and I conditioned in the shower with Giovanni smoothing conditioner. My hair is smooth as phuck. Usually after being outside for about an hour it’ll puff/frizz, but nothing. 

Lemme find out that deep conditioning my hair makes it frizzy. This might be a game changer. A 1 hour wash day with no frizz


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This green goddess salad is fiyah at Panera.  I add some Gorgonzola and baby!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I don’t care. I love Tyler Perry movies.  They so ratchet. 
Lolol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BSLH @DeRay @Poohbear


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I washed my hair 2 days ago and after deep conditioning it, I didn’t add any products besides Aphoghee Green Tea Keratin Spray because I had planned on straightening it. I’m touching my hair now trying to figure out how is it so soft. Then I check the weather and the humidity is at 75% 

I go, “oh that’s why my hair is so soft


----------



## Prettymetty

So my man asked me to make him some “beard oil.” I used evoo with a few drops of each: peppermint oil, lavender and rosemary. It smells delish. I had enough to make me an 8oz bottle also. I’ll massage my scalp with it a few times a week.


----------



## shasha8685

So I've been drying my twists underneath a hair dryer for my twist outs. I am noticing less tangling compared to when I let my twists air dry.

Is this further confirmation that what worked for me when I was relaxed still works for me as a natural?


----------



## Melaninme

Okay, I just completed the setup of my Revair hair dryer and it looks and sounds similar to a vacuum cleaner ( the long hose and big base).

Then after reading the do's and don'ts, I see that one of the don'ts is to not use the Revair to vacuum.Oh MY!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Oh boy (sigh).....

I don't think I've made any progress this year and YOU WANNA KNOW WHY? Trimming, trimming and more UNNECESSARY trimming.
So I'm right above hip length.

& At the same time.

I will NOT trim this year.

Trim + Trim = Cut.

Cut + growth = same length.

No cutting + growth = goals made

@ self: Stop cutting your hair!!! 

Eta: And the funny part is that, a couple of months ago while detangling I asked myself "why does my hair seem shorter than before?" That's because I trimmed four or five times!!!! *slaps self*

*Eta: and another thing.....STAY AWAY FROM TRIMMING VIDEOS! They will have you thinking you need to trim when you ABSOLUTELY do not. Just like those mukbangs make you want to eat when you ABSOLUTELY don't need to.*

Smh. I'm tryna be small in shape with long hair not fat and greedy with shorter hair!


----------



## Mitzi

I tried the botox for hair treatments and like them.  Also, I finally used the Maria Escandalosa no-formaldehyde with the green top and it truly has no derivatives.  I think they use lactic acid and this time, my hair is bone straight, which is not what I was aiming for.   I wanted looser hair and more definition.


----------



## Melaninme

Hair was so dry! I colored my hair with a demi permanent color less than two months ago.

Why is it that my DH had to remind me to do a hot oil treatment to remedy the problem?

Just when I think he isn't/wasn't listening, he pulls this on me.

Thanks for the reminder Bae, but more importantly, thanks for listening. My hair feels great!


----------



## MzSwift

Melaninme said:


> Hair was so dry! I colored my hair with a demi permanent color less than two months ago.
> 
> Why is it that my DH had to remind me to do a hot oil treatment to remedy the problem?
> 
> Just when I think he isn't/wasn't listening, he pulls this on me.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder Bae, but more importantly, thanks for listening. My hair feels great!



That's so sweet!


----------



## yaya24

I'm about to try out the new ItWorks HSN vitamins for 90 days.

I'm skipping all of my other vitamins until May. I take too many any way. lol.


----------



## yaya24

Melaninme said:


> Okay, I just completed the setup of my Revair hair dryer and it looks and sounds similar to a vacuum cleaner ( the long hose and big base).
> 
> Then after reading the do's and don'ts, I see that one of the don'ts is to not use the Revair to vacuum.Oh MY!!!



Lol at that being listed as a don't.

I washed yesterday and pulled out my revair. I forgot how loud and bulky it is.

... but the results are totally worth it.

I used it on low tension 6. 
2 minutes on each section. 

It took me an hour because I havent used it since last Summer and had to relearn how to use it.

I'm about to start using the revair weekly after my wash, steam and leave ins.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m sick y’all. Again. For the second time and it’s not even March yet. I’m probably not gonna touch my head for a while. I’m trying to get enough energy to do some ratchet braids. I kept it really simple because I’m pretty tired and I didn’t feel like looking for stuff. I’m using TGIN Green Tea Leave in and Blue Magic Castor Oil grease. I made it to my ear, but the top isn’t done yet. Hopefully it’ll be done by tomorrow and then I can just chill under a head wrap or something  until I feel better.


----------



## Melaninme

I know that I am late to the game, but I'm going to start my own YouTube channel this year!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Melaninme said:


> I know that I am late to the game, but I'm going to start my own YouTube channel this year!


Oh wow! Congratulations girl. Can't wait.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Off topic: (chest pains) Stress at work.
I have so much responsibility at work that it LITTERALLY hurts me. Today I left early.  I even lost my voice yesterday because my throat tightened up, and I had to run to the bathroom to cry. I'll never LET THEM SEE me stress,  but the four walls of that bathroom will. I CAN'T DO EVERYTHING .

I gave this to the Lord. He is my helper.

Side note: stress mucks up hair growth. Can't let that happen.

(This is a very short version of my work life, I handle a lot of red tape.)


----------



## oneastrocurlie

If I make it one more week, I've gone all of February with no products purchased.

The end of the month is when I usually slip up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sitting here with nothing to do and could do my hair but I don’t wanna... so I’m sitting here ,lololol


----------



## MzSwift

oneastrocurlie said:


> If I make it one more week, I've gone all of February with no products purchased.
> 
> The end of the month is when I usually slip up.



You can do it! Only 8 more days to go, you got this!


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m sick y’all. Again. For the second time and it’s not even March yet. I’m probably not gonna touch my head for a while. I’m trying to get enough energy to do some ratchet braids. I kept it really simple because I’m pretty tired and I didn’t feel like looking for stuff. I’m using TGIN Green Tea Leave in and Blue Magic Castor Oil grease. I made it to my ear, but the top isn’t done yet. Hopefully it’ll be done by tomorrow and then I can just chill under a head wrap or something  until I feel better.



Aww, hope you feel better soon. ((BIG HUG))

Lazy hair FTW!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@pikkonoloidlee @UmSumayyah


----------



## LavenderMint

I want to wash my hair. I might do it in braids for the first time ever. Hopefully it gets just as clean & conditioned as usual. 

Times like this make me miss my locs & seriously consider doing them again. Sister locs would be a good middle ground....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm so excited to wash my hair today. .The refrigerator is clean 
The kitchen floor cleaned
.My bedroom is tidy
.Washed my bedding and clothes
.Put in crazy overtime at work
.Detangled last night (w/o using a comb *pats self on the back for that one*)

Approaching the final step: wash hair.

*awake at 5am on a Sunday * after I'm done washing hair I may stop at the liquor store *don't judge*


----------



## faithVA

I have 2, 20% online only coupons for Sally Beauty. Inbox me if you would like the code.


----------



## yaya24

If anyone is looking for a revair the site is having a $299 sale.

This just popped up on my IG.
Not sure if this is a standard sale just sharing 

I love my Revair


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

viviscal works


----------



## I Am So Blessed

yaya24 said:


> If anyone is looking for a revair the site is having a $299 sale.
> 
> This just popped up on my IG.
> Not sure if this is a standard sale just sharing
> 
> I love my Revair


Thanks.  I knew it would go down in price after a while.  I'll wait until it goes down to $199.00.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> viviscal works


How long have you been using it?


----------



## Realhairdontcare

My straight hair lasted longer than usual. Debating if I’m going to wash my hair tomorrow and do a flat twist out and curl or wait a little longer. My scalp hasn’t been itchy either which is a surprise.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Walmarts Deviled Egg potato salad. 

Mixing a little Italian dressing in some jerk sauce for a quick marinade 


Chantilly Vanilla bean cake from Trader Joe’s


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I Am So Blessed said:


> How long have you been using it?


this is month 2 and i'm already noticing a huge surge in growth and thickness. much easier to use than topical growth aides


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Walmarts Deviled Egg potato salad.
> 
> Mixing a little Italian dressing in some jerk sauce for a quick marinade
> 
> 
> Chantilly Vanilla bean cake from Trader Joe’s


Grrrrl u getting me hungry


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Grrrrl u getting me hungry


I came home and grubbed lol @VictoriousBrownFlower


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Kmonae


----------



## divachyk

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @okange76 @divachyk


I am very late but thank you so much!!! @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Prettymetty

I’ve been prepooing with seasoned evoo since 6 (2.5 hours) Now it’s time to shampoo and blow dry. My hair is dirty and my scalp is itchy. Hopefully this wash makes it all better.


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair shed a lot today during the comb out/detangling process. I’ll assess it after I style my hair tomorrow


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@jeanghrey


----------



## vevster

I'm enjoying troubleshooting my styling and refreshing techniques with my stash.... Really helps to READ the how tos on the container......


----------



## grownwomanaz

Anybody see the $154 discount on Revair...on Facebook?


----------



## vevster

Prettymetty said:


> I’ve been prepooing with seasoned evoo since 6 (2.5 hours) Now it’s time to shampoo and blow dry. My hair is dirty and my scalp is itchy. Hopefully this wash makes it all better.


Seasoned?  Why type of seasoning?


----------



## Prettymetty

vevster said:


> Seasoned?  Why type of seasoning?


Lol just peppermint oil, lavender and rosemary


----------



## I Am So Blessed

For the last 3 weeks I've been taking my vitamins faithfully: MSM, multivitamins and silica. My hair feels thicker,  but it may be all in my head.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

My new hair regimen is on point. Definitely going back to being a straight hair natural. My hair does best with heat. Just have to figure out a good schedule for that. I’m thinking every 2 to 3 weeks or maybe every 3 weeks to once a month. I learned my lesson listening to people, when doing what worked for me years ago was much better! Everyone’s hair is not the same and can and can’t take different things to it and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@growbaby @priceless2608 @THicknLong


----------



## imaginary

This month without having to worry about my hair has been great. I'm gonna give my hair a bit of a break for a couple weeks and either put back in the crochet locs or something similar


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m feeling like I wanna be natural again. Y’all know how I do it


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Eh... Yo.

 I submitted a order to your website and TYPED my name in said website.  Paid for that order with a credit card that had me input my NAME again into said website. Received an order confirmation to my email address with SAID name in the email address.
*wah duh ras  *the tracking wit a different name spelled????


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Dam I'm still mad that I trimmed off my progress. I can't even wrap my head around the FACT that I did THAT! oh it still hurts. I litterally had a set back. My first set back in 4.5 years (pretty good if I say so myself......never the less, still a set back).

I see some videos of women that have knee length hair cut it all off and I think "WHY? HOW COULD/WOULDDDDDD YOU DO A THING LIKE THAT!!?" UGH! Are you dumb?

.........but whyYYahhh? *puts hands on hips, walks out of room*

Eta: Ladies don't trim so much, let it grow.  Ok?

Ok?  *compassionate stare at you *


----------



## GettingKinky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Dam I'm still mad that I trimmed off my progress. I can't even wrap my head around the FACT that I did THAT! oh it still hurts. I litterally had a set back. My first set back in 4.5 years (pretty good if I say so myself......never the less, still a set back).
> 
> I see some videos of women that have knee length hair cut it all off and I think "WHY? HOW COULD/WOULDDDDDD YOU DO A THING LIKE THAT!!?" UGH! Are you dumb?
> 
> .........but whyYYahhh? *puts hands on hips, walks out of room*
> 
> Eta: Ladies don't trim so much, let it grow.  Ok?
> 
> Ok?  *compassionate stare at you *



How much did you trim?  
Mandatory positive- your ends probably feel great.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I Am So Blessed said:


> I see some videos of women that have knee length hair cut it all off and I think "WHY? HOW COULD/WOULDDDDDD YOU DO A THING LIKE THAT!!?" UGH! Are you dumb?
> 
> .........but whyYYahhh? *puts hands on hips, walks out of room*
> 
> Eta: Ladies don't trim so much, let it grow.  Ok?
> 
> Ok?  *compassionate stare at you *



If I had to guess, wash day took too darn long lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

GettingKinky said:


> How much did you trim?
> Mandatory positive- your ends probably feel great.


It looks as if I trimmed three inches OVERALL. Over a span of 9-10 months. I trimmed after I FORGOT I had already trimmed. I trimmed after that  for GOOD MEASURE and a BONUS TRIM. What was I smoking? For real........what was I on?

I know I had a lot of stressful situations in 2019, but c'mon!

You ever FEEL like you should do something,  but don't know why? That was me with trimming. All for No reason.

My ends always was good. I'm just dumb.  Lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

And after All my ranting I look up and see this.



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m feeling like I wanna be natural again. Y’all know how I do it








should I hurt you now or hurt you later?

Love ya.....


----------



## Prettymetty

I miss when the forums was popping. We would chat, ask questions, post recipes and it was always lit. Challenges on challenges. Now everybody hair already long lol


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m feeling like I wanna be natural again. Y’all know how I do it



Your mind must be the best rollercoaster and I mean that in the most positive way.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

https://abc7ny.com/society/long-island-hair-salon-offers-authentic-african-hair-styles/5911593/


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

imaginary said:


> Your mind must be the best rollercoaster and I mean that in the most positive way.


You have me literally laughing out loud.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> And after All my ranting I look up and see this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I hurt you now or hurt you later?
> 
> Love ya.....


You can hurt me now so I can recover fast

I heart you too


----------



## yaya24

I washed my hair yesterday with a shampoo bar and skipped the conditioner..

and my hair felt the exact same ..soft and nourished. Even before  applying my leave ins.

Hmm.

Might but cutting out some things 2020.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

A few hours early but I made it. No products purchased this month. Aiming for none next month either because I'm going into braids.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just love her channel.


----------



## jeanghrey

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @jeanghrey


thank you luv


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I just love her channel.


I was literally about to post about her. Her videos have so much thought behind them. I love to party with her. I feel like she's Dutch or something. When she speaks, it's kinda sing-songy but flat at the same time. I wish she made longer videos.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm so mad I have to buy a stinking new phone. This  sucks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

One thing I always forget when I'm natural is how firm some of my coils are. It's bananas. I always have to figure out what my hair likes, cause some times she doesn't like what she liked the last time. Just extra as ever for no reason lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Aquamarine @Sosoothing @Anna Devane


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m just realizing I have a mixture of coarse AND fine strands all over my head. That’s probably where the random straight pieces of hair come from. I have straight hair on top of  my fro and I don’t even use heat when I’m natural except very occasionally. Like, how do I even take care of something like that? 

I have a feeling that I’m gonna be saying “oh yeah, I forgot about that” once my hair grows back out lol Sybil is definitely still Sybil lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y’all watch Bri Hall or Yaya? They have some DIYs I’m really interested in doing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@manethang @MizzBFly


----------



## MizzBFly

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @manethang @MizzBFly


Thank You!!!  It’s all about me today


----------



## Prettymetty

I gotta stay off Instagram. This long haired man has me about to buy this Revlon blow dryer brush and the heat spray and cream. He didn’t even mention the last 2 items, but amazon is quick to bundle some ish together. I need another job to support my product habit


----------



## water_n_oil

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y’all watch Bri Hall or Yaya? They have some DIYs I’m really interested in doing.


I've watched a lot of Yaya's videos but haven't tried anything.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@KansasCityGal @MBLorBust @tatiana001191 @taylormadecco


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> I gotta stay off Instagram. This long haired man has me about to buy this Revlon blow dryer brush and the heat spray and cream. He didn’t even mention the last 2 items, but amazon is quick to bundle some ish together. I need another job to support my product habit


Hecky yesI just bought a phone off Amazon alone with a case and an external hard drive. I wanna buy some stuff to do some DIYs too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I need to dedicate 4 good years to one hair texture instead of shaving it off at the drop of a hat.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I need to dedicate 4 good years to one hair texture instead of shaving it off at the drop of a hat.



Same. I'll hit two years next month. It's hard.


----------



## tatiana001191

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @KansasCityGal @MBLorBust @tatiana001191 @taylormadecco


Thank you so much


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Your girl is BALDT. Me and Michael Jordan can be twins. I guess I can cross this off my bucket list


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@nichelle02 @qchelle @HIS1LOVE


----------



## nichelle02

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @nichelle02 @qchelle @HIS1LOVE



Thank you!! It's birthday CAKE day!!!!


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Your girl is BALDT. Me and Michael Jordan can be twins. I guess I can cross this off my bucket list



I love it!  You crack me up!  I miss my annual head shaving   so I'm living vicariously through you!


----------



## Prettymetty

Im sitting in the car rider line at my son’s school daydreaming about today’s prepoo. I’ll use honey, evoo and Giovanni smooth conditioner


----------



## Prettymetty

So I’m doing my prepoo. I used aloe juice to detangle and section my hair (remove shed strands.) Then I put on my conditioner, oil & honey mix. I’m under a plastic cap for an hour. I’ll shampoo and blow dry at 5


----------



## Kmonae

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Kmonae



Thank you


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Anyone have recommendations for a hair, nail, and skin vitamin?


----------



## water_n_oil

My hair is still cray cray soft and I haven't done anything with it since last Thursday.


----------



## MzSwift

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Anyone have recommendations for a hair, nail, and skin vitamin?



I used to like Natures Bounty HSN. I used to get them from Walmart and Amazon when I used them.


----------



## yaya24

Miss: MCT oil as pre-steam/ pre-poo

So far MCT oil been wonderful for my scalp (it's only been 2 days) but it left my hair HARD and straw like just like regular and organic coconut oil has done in the past.

This is why I have avoided coconut oil ON my hair over the years.

I'm hoping MCT oil is the missing step in my regimen (for my scalp only). 
*
***UPDATE- MCT OIL IS NOT IT. WILL ONLY USE ON SCALP, ON WASH DAY.****

I'll stick with avocado oil as my pre-steam/ pre-poo


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@TrulyBlessed @tamely @Cheleigh


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Anyone have recommendations for a hair, nail, and skin vitamin?


I like Olly if you don’t mind gummies. I usually take the multi, but if they don’t have it then I’ll take the hsn.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> I love it!  You crack me up!  I miss my annual head shaving   so I'm living vicariously through you!


Aww thanks love 
I convinced my guy to shave his head bald too. We look like a couple of milk duds


----------



## rileypak

Just saw this on Twitter

...and it reminded me of this blast from the past


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

rileypak said:


> Just saw this on Twitter
> 
> ...and it reminded me of this blast from the past


I wonder if that second lady still gets her hair cut like that.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m rather amused by so many melanin deficient women in this mom group who loved Bebe’s Kids.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Even completely shaved to the scalp Sybil is still showing out  Poor honey had a hard time figuring out how to cut my hair since it literally grows in all directions. He was trying to shave with the grain, but the grain was going up the street and around the corner  

Lord help my new growth


----------



## rileypak




----------



## shasha8685

This year's lesson is to stop being so daggone heavy handed with product! I'm finding that product builds up on my hair very easily........


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@1QTPie @buddy78 @Froreal3


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shasha8685 said:


> This year's lesson is to stop being so daggone heavy handed with product! I'm finding that product builds up on my hair very easily........


But it’s so tempting 

I’m STILL tempted to use a lot of products as well even though what I have now on my head is equivalent to a 5 o’clock shadow.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Guess I won't become a straight hair natural after all. My flat iron broke so just going to keep wearing my hair curly. I don't plan on getting another flat iron no time soon but I may do a blow out occasionally. It's getting warm again anyway so this will be the best time to do my wash and gos. I haven't been getting single strand knots like that anymore and my hair is still growing like crazy.​


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why is sriracha so good?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I started gathering ingredients for my diy Surge 21 spray. I gotta get the rest a little at a time, cause ‘spensive lol I LOVE Southtown Health Food Store


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My head is so itchy 
Never let me do this on purpose again y’all. If I don’t have to shave my head bald, don’t let me. I need to stick strictly to fades.


----------



## water_n_oil

WL stretched but yesterday's wng isn't even touching my shoulders lol.


----------



## Prettymetty

My Herbal Essences split end defense cream is here!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

water_n_oil said:


> WL stretched but yesterday's wng isn't even touching my shoulders lol.



This confirms I ain't gonna make it lol


----------



## water_n_oil

oneastrocurlie said:


> This confirms I ain't gonna make it lol


Lmao! I used to think WL was where I needed to be for a APL wng but apparently not.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Jade Feria


----------



## LavenderMint

I need to make a schedule for how to take care of my hair around nursing or pumping... and decide if I’m going to be “straight” haired or wng in this coming warm season... But I need to prepare for postpartum shedding 
 my hair is definitely longer than it was after last year’s cut but I’m not sure by how much. 
decisions decisions....


----------



## mayoo

Contemplating on whether or not to dye my hair black today~~~


----------



## Froreal3

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @1QTPie @buddy78 @Froreal3


Omg! Thank you! My Monday bday was fine. Went to work, came home and hubby surprised me with some gifts, then went out for dinner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Signed up for OT today and now i dont want to be here.

I'd rather be home spring cleaning.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I made some oil! I followed a little bit of Bri Hall’s oil recipe (I used the herbal hair oil mix, coconut oil, and some of the Ayurvedic powders), but mostly I just added stuff I had (marshmallow root, slippery elm power and some other stuff) . I didn’t even use measurements though, I just eyeballed everything


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I made some oil! I followed a little bit of Bri Hall’s oil recipe (I used the herbal hair oil mix, coconut oil, and some of the Ayurvedic powders), but mostly I just added stuff I had (marshmallow root, slippery elm power and some other stuff) . I didn’t even use measurements though, I just eyeballed everything


My bad for sideways pic. I got a new iPhone(finally updated to a 7 lol) and the only way I can upload pics is if I change the size but it makes the picture sideways


----------



## shasha8685

I revisited Miss Jessie's Coily Custard for the first time in years. I used it when I first went natural. My hair loved it for wash and go's BUT I hated how I ran through it so quickly. Anyway, I used it today for a wash and go puff and my hair still loves it. I have more definition with this than the CR Curl Maker or the KC Curling Custard. It also doesn't flake.

I may have to stick with this for the summer.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If quarantine makes it way around here, Im going to wash my hair every chance I get


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Virtuosa


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to take this quiet time to pamper my hair. I need something low maintenance. I may do some box braids this week, but a wash and dc is happening tonight.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I bought a tripod and a canvas wig head. I plan on getting some hair to practice either making a braided/twisted wig or loose hair wigs.


----------



## Virtuosa

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Virtuosa


----------



## BrownBetty

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Walmarts Deviled Egg potato salad.
> 
> Mixing a little Italian dressing in some jerk sauce for a quick marinade
> 
> 
> Chantilly Vanilla bean cake from Trader Joe’s



That came is sooo good!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I bought a tripod and a canvas wig head. I plan on getting some hair to practice either making a braided/twisted wig or loose hair wigs.


I bought the wrong size canvas head and didn’t realize it until I went to show someone


----------



## Prettymetty

As a waitress I’m off for the next 15 days. All bars and restaurants are closed (only togo or curbside pick up.) So I’ve spent the day resting, podcasting and now I’ll do my hair. 

I drenched my hair and scalp with evoo (with peppermint oil, lavender and rosemary) then I added coconut oil to my ends. My hair is detangled and braided into  9 sections. I’m wearing a baggy and a turbie towel. I’ll shampoo in a few hours


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hmm. I think I will mud wash on Thursday afternoon when I get off, then style for a washngo (Terra Veda)  Friday temperatures are supposed to be on point but rainy though.

I'll keep an eye on the dewpoints. 

Then Sunday... do a normal wash day and twist for the week. Bekura products should be here so I can have a honey spa hair day.


----------



## vevster

Wow, am I becoming a gel girl?  My hair lasts longer and is more defined.....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Silkjr


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Knotless braids appointment canceled. Bummed but I had a feeling that was coming


----------



## Prettymetty

yaya24 said:


> I washed my hair yesterday with a shampoo bar and skipped the conditioner..
> 
> and my hair felt the exact same ..soft and nourished. Even before  applying my leave ins.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Might but cutting out some things 2020.


Yeah sometimes I skip the conditioner too. My hair is fine, so conditioner weighs it down. I like reverse washing too. This time in place of conditioner I prepood  with oil before I shampood. Same effect


----------



## Prettymetty

I just shampood with Ion Keratin poo and I’m under the dryer with Keracare Humecto. My Sabino moisture block is here so I’ll use that instead of Chi Silk infusion this week.


----------



## water_n_oil

My flat twists only look good if I do them in the shower.


----------



## shasha8685

Well one thing about being in the house....I just did the best set of twists!

Probably because I wasn't rushing and took time to really part my hair.


----------



## Silkjr

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Silkjr


Thank you so much


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Chromia


----------



## Chromia

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Chromia


Thank you!


----------



## niknakmac

I have been in need of a haircut for a while.  I moved to a new state in the summer and have been really struggling to find someone to cut my hair.  Some of the problems I have been having is a) they aren't taking new client, b) they have no time on there schedule for when I am available and c) they don't do cuts on natural hair (wtf).  Well today I had enough.  I watched some YouTube and went to sally's to by some shears.  I cut my hair myself and I love it.  My curls are springy again and my hair is off my neck.  No complaints here.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Man, I sure picked the wrong time cut my hair. All I can do now is experiment on how    to brush my hair


----------



## Lissa0821

I dusted about 1/4 inch off my ends all over. It feels so good the comb my hair from root to tip with no snags. It actually relaxing to me whenever I cut my hair. My goal this year is to have my hair the same thickness from root to tip and I am well on my way.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m looking forward to styling my hair today. I kinda wanna cut it. This quarantine has me being all rebellious. I painted my nails a bold color (work required nude polish.) I’m thinking about re piercing my nose... 

I’ll do a keratin treatment today and search for cuts online. Once I find an easy/cute one I’ll do it


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@lonei


----------



## Royalq

Seems my hair growth is picking up to 0.5 a month. I’m usually a slow grower. It must be my hair oil that I made


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@specialakasion


----------



## ClassyJSP

Just getting back into taking care of my hair again. For awhile now I've done nothing to it.


----------



## Prettymetty

I prepood with the Ion Pigments Titanium color conditioner for a couple hours. Hopped in the shower, shampood with Chi Rose hip color shampoo and put some Humecto in while I showered. I rinsed, detangled and blow dried with minimal effort or shedding. I may have to add a prepoo every week. 

The color looks like a darker version of what I already had (ombré) I guess it’ll be better once the color starts fading . Now it looks like a dark purple almost


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@chrissy @Pmpomatic @roed @Tibbar


----------



## Prettymetty

My diy blowout came out nicely. It got my boyfriend’s approval


----------



## specialakasion

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @specialakasion


Thank you !


----------



## Dee-Licious

Royalq said:


> Seems my hair growth is picking up to 0.5 a month. I’m usually a slow grower. It must be my hair oil that I made


What all did you put in your hair oil?


----------



## Royalq

Dee-Licious said:


> What all did you put in your hair oil?


Wild growth oil
Olive oil 
Jamaican Castor oil 
Hibiscus oil (homemade) 
Mane choice growth oil 
Neem oil


----------



## Prettymetty

I got 3 rhinestone headbands for $1 at family dollar. Sooo cute 
I learned how to apply my lashes with liquid eyeliner glue. I’m hooked


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@andyjack @Highly Favored8


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair be looking dusty and ion like that... it’s time for another keratin treatment


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@LoveCraze @MAHOGNEY329


----------



## CurliDiva

The shut-in has been good for my hair. Plenty of time to deep conditioning and no need for a wig!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@sweetiep @ultrasuede


----------



## ultrasuede

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @sweetiep @ultrasuede


THANK YOU [email protected] Davis Eyes


----------



## niknakmac

That cut did my twists good.  I cut most of the color out so my twists are mostly the same size from beginning to end.  Love it.  No more sickly looking twists!


----------



## niknakmac

Do people still use combs?  Let me know if you are still using a comb.  I only use a comb to part my hair these days.  I usually wear a wasn go and I finger comb so that my curls and kinks clump together.  Yesterday when I was twisting my hair I just finger detangled when necessary. It was easy breezy.


----------



## CurliDiva

Prettymetty said:


> I got 3 rhinestone headbands for $1 at family dollar. Sooo cute View attachment 457321
> *I learned how to apply my lashes with liquid eyeliner glue.* I’m hooked



Details please!!!!!! 
I'm still trying to learn how


----------



## oneastrocurlie

niknakmac said:


> Do people still use combs?  Let me know if you are still using a comb.  I only use a comb to part my hair these days.  I usually wear a wasn go and I finger comb so that my curls and kinks clump together.  Yesterday when I was twisting my hair I just finger detangled when necessary. It was easy breezy.



I use a seamless comb to detangle after I put my deep conditioner in. Don't use it again until next wash day.


----------



## sweetiep

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @sweetiep @ultrasuede


Awww...thanks so much! So sweet of you.


----------



## Prettymetty

CurliDiva said:


> Details please!!!!!!
> I'm still trying to learn how


I watched a video tutorial about a minute long. The liquid liner glue is a game changer.


----------



## Prettymetty

Currently prepooing my ends with coconut oil and my scalp with evoo... under a baggie since 10 am. I’ll shampoo and do my keratin after about 6 hours. Around 4


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Prettymetty said:


> I watched a video tutorial about a minute long. The liquid liner glue is a game changer.


What’s the brand @Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> What’s the brand @Prettymetty


Super Strong Hold


----------



## Prettymetty

I have to finish my keratin treatment today. I’ll stretch and blow dry my air dried hair, then straighten it up to 10 passes per section. May this be the best keratin yet!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

niknakmac said:


> Do people still use combs?  Let me know if you are still using a comb.  I only use a comb to part my hair these days.  I usually wear a wasn go and I finger comb so that my curls and kinks clump together.  Yesterday when I was twisting my hair I just finger detangled when necessary. It was easy breezy.


I just bought some wooden combs. I don’t really have enough to comb though lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Neomorph @ree06 @MISSYMA @Lilac87 @guerrli


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I underestimated how much oil I made. It was a MESS . 

Also, I wanna get a bottle warmer for my spray bottle. I do not wanna be spraying cold water on my head. Lemme go see what kinda baby bottle warmers Ammyzon has


----------



## Prettymetty

When it’s 5:14 and your satin scarf is still on your head . Might as well leave it. Bedtime is just a few hours away


----------



## ree06

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Neomorph @ree06 @MISSYMA @Lilac87 @guerrli


Aww thank you so much! Happy Birthday to all my Aries sisters


----------



## atlien11

I had some extra time on my hands with all this stay at home messaging and dusted off the old steamer. Im hoping to pick this back up and steam at least once or twice a week. Not to mention I have some conditioners that have been collecting a little dust. Ill be able to finally sit under without rushing to get out and use them up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@HrdErndWizDom


----------



## Prettymetty

I got so many packages today. One was from Kerastase. My hair crack I use this as a pre shampoo treatment. It smells amazing even after washing it out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Mphoma


----------



## shasha8685

So I think my wash and go's were meh because I was using curl custards that weren't providing enough hold to tame the frizz of my hair.  I have been watching a bunch of vids where folks kept talking about hold. 

This go round I actually tried a wash and go using Ecostyler....way more definition. Let's see how it dries....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Loveygram


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I did something I never done before. I placed a shower cap on my head, lifted the edges at different times, placed my qredew (turned the opposite way of my head) underneath the shower cap, gave it a couple of squeezes in different areas a few times, put my shower cap back down and put my bonnet on. I wonder how this is gonna turn out.


----------



## gemruby41

Prettymetty said:


> I got so many packages today. One was from Kerastase. My hair crack View attachment 457681I use this as a pre shampoo treatment. It smells amazing even after washing it out.


How do you use it?


----------



## Loveygram

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Loveygram


Thank you! 70 years young, lol.


----------



## Prettymetty

gemruby41 said:


> How do you use it?


I use it before I wash my hair. Rinse apply and then shampoo. Or sometimes I let it sit for 30 minutes on dry hair and shampoo


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Alma Petra @Mane Event


----------



## BlackRinse

Am i doing too much if i oil and massage my hair 3x a day? Quarantine got me bored and doing all these challenges. Currently obssessed with ayurveda and excited since moving from apl to bsl.


----------



## vevster

BlackRinse said:


> Am i doing too much if i oil and massage my hair 3x a day? Quarantine got me bored and doing all these challenges. Currently obssessed with ayurveda and excited since moving from apl to bsl.


If you aren’t getting pimples on your scalp, you are good. I can’t tolerate ANYTHING on my scalp.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got my hair wet in the shower today and those roots kinked completely up... I’ll wash and condition tomorrow, because I don’t like how coarse my hair feels.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Does anyone heat their conditioners up? Once again, one of my little cousins needed hair therapy. Took two conditioners with some oil and nuked that sucker for 30 seconds. They weren’t even expensive conditioners either, just stuff I got from Family Dollar. Hair came out wonderful, and mom approved. Didn’t take pictures this time though. I think imma try that with any conditioners I don’t like just to use them up.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Shea moist..*cough* *cough* I mean The Mane Choice has released a new line. I think it's an Ulta exclusive.


----------



## water_n_oil

Lmaaaoo @MilkChocolateOne They are definitely taking the SM route. People also have noticed the same 'cater to everyone' shift once the company was sold. Courtney still makes some decisions afaik though.


----------



## water_n_oil

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Does anyone heat their conditioners up? Once again, one of my little cousins needed hair therapy. Took two conditioners with some oil and nuked that sucker for 30 seconds. They weren’t even expensive conditioners either, just stuff I got from Family Dollar. Hair came out wonderful, and mom approved. Didn’t take pictures this time though. I think imma try that with any conditioners I don’t like just to use them up.


I've done it a few times. It definitely makes a difference but I never really remember to do it anymore.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

water_n_oil said:


> Lmaaaoo @MilkChocolateOne They are definitely taking the SM route. People also have noticed the same 'cater to everyone' shift once the company was sold. Courtney still makes some decisions afaik though.


The company was sold to who @water_n_oil


----------



## water_n_oil

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The company was sold to who @water_n_oil


MAV Beauty Brands. TMC is mentioned in their "About" section. They acquired it last year.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

water_n_oil said:


> MAV Beauty Brands. TMC is mentioned in their "About" section. They acquired it last year.


Ya don’t say.   Interesting.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m prepooing for a couple hours with aloe juice, Kerastase Therapiste pre shampoo, and olive oil. I’m wearing a baggy and slap cap. I’ll wash it out when I return from the grocery store


----------



## oneastrocurlie

water_n_oil said:


> Lmaaaoo @MilkChocolateOne They are definitely taking the SM route. People also have noticed the same 'cater to everyone' shift once the company was sold. Courtney still makes some decisions afaik though.



You know what, I forgot she sold it. Them being in Ulta is so "next step" obvious now lol.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

oneastrocurlie said:


> You know what, I forgot she sold it. Them being in Ulta is so "next step" obvious now lol.



formulation changes are soon to follow.


----------



## Prettymetty

I shampood with Chi Rose Hips and I did not condition afterwards since my prepoo sat for so long. My hair felt so dry. I blow dried each section with Chi Silk and added some Suave Keratin before I flat ironed it. I guess it turned out ok. I put a dime sized amount of Chi Silk and wrapped it for the night. 
 Hopefully everything is cool tomorrow. My hair is usually on the oily side so I’ll give it a few days before I just say screw it and rewash.


----------



## vevster

water_n_oil said:


> Lmaaaoo @MilkChocolateOne They are definitely taking the SM route. People also have noticed the same 'cater to everyone' shift once the company was sold. Courtney still makes some decisions afaik though.


She sold the company? To who?


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

vevster said:


> She sold the company? To who?



MAV Beauty Brands, they own Renpure, Marc Anthony and a few other brands. I hope they continue to carry their lines and formulas that cater to type 3 and 4 hair. I hope they don’t follow in Carol’s daughter’s footsteps.


----------



## vevster

MilkChocolateOne said:


> MAV Beauty Brands, they own Renpure, Marc Anthony and a few other brands. I hope they continue to carry their lines and formulas that cater to type 3 and 4 hair. I hope they don’t follow in Carol’s daughter’s footsteps.


I'm shocked.  I think the lady that owns The Honey Pot company is open to selling as well.
There is one product I love, but I can live without it.....


----------



## SmilingElephant

I wanna try all these new products but I am so determined to reach TBL by the end of the year. I really don't need any more surprises after having to grow my hair back from finding out DevaCurl destroyed my hair at the end of 2018. I'm sticking to Shea Moisture, Aussie, EcoStyler or Extreme Wetline gels. However, I really want to try Aunt Jackies Ice Curls gel.

I also like Camille Rose and Mielle, too. We'll see 

Not doing another length check until June. Already back to Waist Length.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Anyone have a coupon code for Mountain Rose Herb?


----------



## GettingKinky

I haven’t straightened my hair in over 2 years. My friend just texted out a really old picture and my hair was straight and now I want to straighten.  

But I’m so afraid of heat damage. That’s what happened the last time I got my hair straightened.  :-(


----------



## Prettymetty

Hey y’all. I’ve searched and couldn’t find a 2020 Bsl/Mbl challenge. Did we forget to start one?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@ghanaian dime @Nic_Cali


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@CurlyMommie @lucy1957 @luvmesumhair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really like Giovanni’s Tea Tree Shampoo. Whatever flakes I had are gone with the wind...water in this case. I didn’t even use my regular ACV/Tea Tree Shampoo combo.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im going to get a dyson hair dryer!!  Im so excited.  I saw Curlmix use it on her washngo and her hair was elongated after drying.

* dances in circle


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes




----------



## Prettymetty

I sectioned and braided my hair tonight. I massaged my scalp with evoo and put coconut oil on my ends. I will wash it when I feel like it


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@doriannc @MonaRae @MzRhonda @toinette


----------



## MzRhonda

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @doriannc @MonaRae @MzRhonda @toinette


Thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty

Prettymetty said:


> I sectioned and braided my hair tonight. I massaged my scalp with evoo and put coconut oil on my ends. I will wash it when I feel like it


I ended up washing it today. I used Ion Keratin shampoo and dcd with Keracare Humecto. Then I blow dried with Sabino moisture block. My hair is sleek and shiny


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Man, I just bought a lot of .

I put some away for the kid, and some for savings.

I bought 99% of what I needed for my diy deep conditioner. Only thing I couldn’t find was hydrolyzed corn protein.

I bought like 35% of the ingredients for the Surge spray.(I think. Math isn’t my best subject lol). There’s 20 ingredients on the list and I bought 7 of them.


----------



## Platinum

I think I might take a break from retwisting my locs for a while. I noticed that I have some breakage so I'm going just to shampoo and condition for a while.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Queen V @Realhairdontcare


----------



## MilkChocolateOne




----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Man, some of my diy ingredients aren’t coming until May 

on the plus side, I found a batch calculator. I’m so excited, but I gotta calm down lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday to my very first best friend, my oldest son. Hes 22 today,



@bellachic @Dalisha @kblc06 @shtow @toninatl


----------



## shtow

Thank you!!  Happy birthday ladies!  I hope your son enjoys his day! 





Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Happy birthday to my very first best friend, my oldest son. Hes 22 today,
> 
> 
> 
> @bellachic @Dalisha @kblc06 @shtow @toninatl


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m growing my hair to my waist just so I can cut it to my shoulders. I want a blunt lob for my bday in June. I want some color too, but it took me so long to repair the damage last time... plus my boo likes my natural color


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Queen V @Realhairdontcare




Thank you!


----------



## shasha8685

I think my hair really likes the SSI leave in conditioners. My hair is just responding really positively to it.  My hair prefers the CR Curl Love Hair Milk during the colder months.


----------



## kblc06

Thank you ladies!

@bellachic @Dalisha @kblc06 @shtow @toninatl [/QUOTE]


shtow said:


> Thank you!!  Happy birthday ladies!  I hope your son enjoys his day!


----------



## Dalisha

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Happy birthday to my very first best friend, my oldest son. Hes 22 today,
> 
> 
> 
> @bellachic @Dalisha @kblc06 @shtow @toninatl


Thank you! I hope your son had a great birthday!!!


----------



## Mane Event

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Alma Petra @Mane Event



THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@demlew @fluffyforever @Shimmie @TexturedTresses @water_n_oil


----------



## fluffyforever

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @demlew @fluffyforever @Shimmie @TexturedTresses @water_n_oil


Thank you! I’m 31 today!!!


----------



## water_n_oil

fluffyforever said:


> Thank you! I’m 31 today!!!


Happy birthday, birthday twin! 32 today.

Thank you! @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## demlew

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @demlew @fluffyforever @Shimmie @TexturedTresses @water_n_oil


Thank you Bette Davis Eyes! I’m 41 today! I’d planned on wearing my tiara and red lipstick today (in honor of it also being Queen Elizabeth’s 94th bday), but that didn’t work out as planned.

Happy Birthday to you all


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

since corona i've really been keeping it simple. I haven't washed my hair in like 2-3 wks. and its just been in one single braid. I've been looking a hot *** mess. I finally took it out the braid and used some giovanni direct to slick it back into a bun. I HATE this corona virus thing. I think i've given up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> since corona i've really been keeping it simple. I haven't washed my hair in like 2-3 wks. and its just been in one single braid. I've been looking a hot *** mess. I finally took it out the braid and used some giovanni direct to slick it back into a bun. I HATE this corona virus thing. I think i've given up.



Nah ,  Dont give up.  Keep getting up! @VictoriousBrownFlower


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Nah ,  Dont give up.  Keep getting up! @VictoriousBrownFlower


I'm trying


----------



## LavenderMint

I’ve been home since I had a baby in January and I’m sick of everything. I’ve been doing my hair ever since I was able to stand long enough to wash it. Now post-partum shedding is hitting like a truck. I really hate to DIY hair stuff but I made some fenugreek & aloe spray and a fenugreek infused oil with mct & rice bran oils because every time I try to buy a ready-made fenugreek hair product it’s out of stock.
 I hope this works...


----------



## toninatl

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Happy birthday to my very first best friend, my oldest son. Hes 22 today,
> 
> 
> 
> @bellachic @Dalisha @kblc06 @shtow @toninatl




Thank you so much!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@discodumpling @Sweetgirl08 @dee01 @Artemis24


----------



## discodumpling

Thanks @Bette Davis Eyes
And a happy birthday bless up to my fellow birthday twins on the board!


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to find the energy to wash my hair today


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really bought an overpriced, oversized silk doo-rag. In my defense, I didn’t know it was a doo-rag. I thought it had a pocket for your bun/ponytail.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@faithVA @belleama


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @faithVA @belleama


Thank you. You are incredible with keeping up with birthdays.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> Thank you. You are incredible with keeping up with birthdays.


Making it another year is a blessing few get to see. I also think its great when someone remembers your birthday @faithVA


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This overtime sounded good at the time.  I know , Im so grateful to be employed but lord let me whine just a little bit.  My glasses keep fogging up. Its dark in some spots and Im moving slow!!!!!!!!!

5 hours to go.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hey yall I relaxed my hair.

Lol just kidding, I flat ironed it on 325 degrees and put 5 Bantu knots over night.

This is day 3.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

faithVA said:


> Thank you. You are incredible with keeping up with birthdays.


Agreed!


----------



## Prettymetty

I appreciate being able to get quarantine peen, but my man goes too far. He sweated out my blowout that I just did yesterday. Now I’m gonna be looking frizzy until Monday


----------



## vevster

My hair is in the cutest bun right now.


----------



## Lylddlebit

I Am So Blessed said:


> View attachment 458509 View attachment 458511 View attachment 458513
> View attachment 458519
> 
> Hey yall I relaxed my hair.
> 
> Lol just kidding, I flat ironed it on 325 degrees and put 5 Bantu knots over night.
> 
> This is day 3.




This looks so good!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@ChristmasCarol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Lylddlebit said:


> This looks so good!


Thank you!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I almost started a thread but I would get attacked by the hair police.  I have been natural for more than a decade.  And I just dont know what to so about my hair.  I have very fine hair that doesnt really hold its own curl pattern. It loves to knot up.  Lately I have just gone to pony tails.  

Well last week I had to comb out large knots well dreds out of my hair. Not the first time. 

I don't have any easy options. Any loose style has to be redone every night. Even my straight hair will try to knot up on its self. 

My Hair actually is healthy.  It's grazing WL right now.  But I never wear it out anymore because of the time envolved.

I dont like braids or dredlocks.  My Natural hair can only roller set well with those 1/2 or smalled rollers, the grandma ones.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

No hair (or makeup or nail polish lol) purchases this month so far. Woo! I was doing pretty good not buying hair stuff but I just shifted to buying makeup and nail polish. Trying to reign all that spending in.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I'm really enjoying my flat ironed hair. It feels like it's texlaxed.  Ive been moisturizing it with olive oil. Day 4 and no reversion.  Is it possible to get heat damage from a flat iron on 325 degrees?

I sure feel free. Don't have to detangle. I waited too long to do this.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Bun Mistress said:


> I almost started a thread but I would get attacked by the hair police.  I have been natural for more than a decade.  And I just dont know what to so about my hair.  I have very fine hair that doesnt really hold its own curl pattern. It loves to knot up.  Lately I have just gone to pony tails.
> 
> Well last week I had to comb out large knots well dreds out of my hair. Not the first time.
> 
> I don't have any easy options. Any loose style has to be redone every night. Even my straight hair will try to knot up on its self.
> 
> My Hair actually is healthy.  It's grazing WL right now.  But I never wear it out anymore because of the time envolved.
> 
> I dont like braids or dredlocks.  My Natural hair can only roller set well with those 1/2 or smalled rollers, the grandma ones.


You may already be doing these things:
1)I'm a firm believer in keeping afro-textured hair lubed to the "gawds," so your strands can't start lovin' on each other and tangling up.  Also, don't sleep with it lose.
2)I know you don't like braids, but can you do 2-4 braids at night under a bonnet or silk scarf to prevent tangling/knotting up? 

You should start a thread, so everyone can't help you flesh this out.  There's no hair police here, lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wanna know where in the HECK my doggone wooden comb went. I better find it tomorrow or we about to be some mad  up in this piece.


----------



## gorgeoushair

Bun Mistress said:


> I almost started a thread but I would get attacked by the hair police.  I have been natural for more than a decade.  And I just dont know what to so about my hair.  I have very fine hair that doesnt really hold its own curl pattern. It loves to knot up.  Lately I have just gone to pony tails.
> 
> Well last week I had to comb out large knots well dreds out of my hair. Not the first time.
> 
> I don't have any easy options. Any loose style has to be redone every night. Even my straight hair will try to knot up on its self.
> 
> My Hair actually is healthy.  It's grazing WL right now.  But I never wear it out anymore because of the time envolved.
> 
> I dont like braids or dredlocks.  My Natural hair can only roller set well with those 1/2 or smalled rollers, the grandma ones.



Waistlength wow!  With that length you an do a plethora of updos.  Also with twistouts and braidouts, have you tried using a styler?


----------



## Prettymetty

oneastrocurlie said:


> No hair (or makeup or nail polish lol) purchases this month so far. Woo! I was doing pretty good not buying hair stuff but I just shifted to buying makeup and nail polish. Trying to reign all that spending in.


I’m doing a 2 week no buy mini challenge. Trying to curb spending between paydays. Now I’ll forward my amazon cart to my boyfriend and he can do what he wants with it lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Day 5. Still looking ok! I'm loving this flat ironed hair. I will post pics as long as it lasts. I hope I can get 30 days out of it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@jolieprincess @KhandiB @Shellissa @Stunner09


----------



## Bun Mistress

gorgeoushair said:


> Waistlength wow!  With that length you an do a plethora of updos.  Also with twistouts and braidouts, have you tried using a styler?



Styler?  A Stylist or do you need rollers?  I am open to suggestions.


----------



## MzSwift

Bun Mistress said:


> Styler?  A Stylist or do you need rollers?  I am open to suggestions.



Maybe stylers like rod sets or curl formers?


----------



## Bun Mistress

MzSwift said:


> Maybe stylers like rod sets or curl formers?
> 
> View attachment 458609




Oh no, years ago I tried these and it ripped a chuck of hair out (I told you very fine hair) and the style did last long.  I haven't tried them in years however


----------



## gorgeoushair

Bun Mistress said:


> Styler?  A Stylist or do you need rollers?  I am open to suggestions.



My bad I should have said styling creme/product.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@AMJMJR @CombatBarbie @I Am So Blessed @SheenaVee


----------



## KhandiB

Thank you!!!!

Feeling Fab for 45 



Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @jolieprincess @KhandiB @Shellissa @Stunner09


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @AMJMJR @CombatBarbie @I Am So Blessed @SheenaVee


Thank you so much!!


----------



## shasha8685

I have a hard time keeping my hands out of my hair....gonna bun it up for awhile.....


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m loving all this free time. My hair is thriving from washing twice a week


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@auralight @Sashaa08


----------



## Sashaa08

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @auralight @Sashaa08


Thank you!!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I am going to BKT my hair.  It helps with the knots and I realized its been 5 months or more since I last did a treatment.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Doonie319 @EnExitStageLeft @sarumoki


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Rae.Rae.Rae


----------



## Prettymetty

My mom just complimented my blowout and asked if I recently cut my hair. I haven’t trimmed since February. It’s good to know that my ends look good though. I’m not trimming again til August. I’m trying to get these inches


----------



## water_n_oil

My hair has been really shiny lately whether I do a full wash or quick rinse. I have no idea why though. Possibly the shower filter? Which I previously thought wasn't really doing anything.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@TeeSGee


----------



## Bun Mistress

Ok another unpopular thought today.  Why am I growing my hair long?  I got to TBL once then had to cut to Jaw length then regrew and cut and now again to WL.  

I straighten my hair today, I kinda look like cousin it!  Ha!


----------



## GettingKinky

Bun Mistress said:


> Ok another unpopular thought today.  Why am I growing my hair long?  I got to TBL once then had to cut to Jaw length then regrew and cut and now again to WL.
> 
> I straighten my hair today, I kinda look like cousin it!  Ha!



I’m not a fan of my hair when it’s long and straight. The only reason I want long hair now is because in order to have shoulder length curly hair, I think I need floor length hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

I was supposed to prep my hair for wash day tomorrow. I just did some Dorothy braids. I’ll figure it out in the morning


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Prettymetty Okay girllll, you thick Hair flourishing and stuff.


----------



## LavenderMint

I forgot that the first 1-2 inches of hair on my crown grows from my scalp with no real curl pattern. This wng was pretty but so frustrating...


----------



## Bun Mistress

GettingKinky said:


> I’m not a fan of my hair when it’s long and straight. The only reason I want long hair now is because in order to have shoulder length curly hair, I think I need floor length hair.




Very true.


----------



## Bun Mistress

So I did my first rollset in 1000 years (like 7)).  And of course! The kids would not do quiet time so I barely got the rollers in. I maybe got 5 minutes under the dryer consistently. Then they wanted to play outside so I am in 50 style rollers pushing tricycles. (no shame).  Then I try ot blow out the roots (I am actually dry but oyu can imagine howi t looked.  Well then we lost power for 20 hours.  

It didn't come out that bad, I am not the worlds best roller setter, but I just flat ironed the roots and it worked out.

I BKT'd my hair and Henna'd it turned out really well.


----------



## Prettymetty

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 458919
> I was supposed to prep my hair for wash day tomorrow. I just did some Dorothy braids. I’ll figure it out in the morning


I know. I’ve gained 9lbs since the start of lockdown


----------



## Prettymetty

Anyone else’s ends looking chewed up? What can I do until trim time? I have 3 months to go


----------



## shasha8685

Every time I tell people what products I use, I always feel like I need to tell them that those products work for my high porosity hair- that is what I consider whenever I buy something. I feel that sometimes, people are looking for that one magical product.


----------



## Prettymetty

There are so many smoothing treatments I want to try. I want the Nutree hair Botox, Color Wow smoothing spray and Prismax Nutrivo Hair Botox. I could get all 3 for under $100, but I think I should try them out one at a time. 

Prismax sells the treatments individually so I could see how I like it first. It’s only 12.99 for one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Prettymetty said:


> There are so many smoothing treatments I want to try. I want the Nutree hair Botox, Color Wow smoothing spray and Prismax Nutrivo Hair Botox. I could get all 3 for under $100, but I think I should try them out one at a time.
> 
> Prismax sells the treatments individually so I could see how I like it first. It’s only 12.99 for one.



The prismax didnt do a thing for my hair. It was a nice creamy conditioner consistency after mixing but I only tried it once @Prettymetty


----------



## shasha8685

This leave-in has my hair smelling like a pack of Doublemint gum.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @ChristmasCarol



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shasha8685 said:


> This leave-in has my hair smelling like a pack of Doublemint gum.


That must be the Melanin leave in lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That must be the Melanin leave in lol


Lol


----------



## shasha8685

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That must be the Melanin leave in lol



It is lol! The scent was so strong, I got a daggone headache!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@scoobygirl


----------



## lindseyerinc

Does anyone still use the 5lb tub of KeraCare Humecto? I'm thinking of going back to an old regimen and need a reputable vendor.


----------



## Prettymetty

I think my blow dryer just died. It only works on low now. I’ll miss the high setting


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

And now for something really random:
 I found a grey hair in my cleavage 


What in the SAM HILL is going on here?

I see the betrayal has begun.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@lust for life 

Happy Mother’s  Day all


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m just accepting the fact that my hair is fine/low density and trimming it every 2 months does nothing other than keep it the same length. Now I’m on the grow. I’m gonna have long flowy lightweight hair that’s easy to style. By December I’ll be beyond waist length


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> I’m just accepting the fact that my hair is fine/low density and trimming it every 2 months does nothing other than keep it the same length. Now I’m on the grow. I’m gonna have long flowy lightweight hair that’s easy to style. By December I’ll be beyond waist length


I’m glad you found what works. You grow girl lol


----------



## alex114

I was so busy with work and studying for the bar exam, I fell all the way off of my deep conditioning routine. Well, I’m back now, and hoping to deep condition at least 1x a week, if not twice. Time to hit waist length!


----------



## Prettymetty

So I bought the L’Oréal 8 second wonder water. I’m so excited to try it. I saw it in a magazine ad a few months back...

That’s how I stumbled upon my beloved Garnier Sleek Shot. Amazing product. I’m looking forward to next wash day!


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Prettymetty said:


> So I bought the L’Oréal 8 second wonder water. I’m so excited to try it. I saw it in a magazine ad a few months back...
> 
> That’s how I stumbled upon my beloved Garnier Sleek Shot. Amazing product. I’m looking forward to next wash day!



I just did a review of this in @Bette Davis Eyes Moremo thread.


----------



## LaFat

lindseyerinc said:


> Does anyone still use the 5lb tub of KeraCare Humecto? I'm thinking of going back to an old regimen and need a reputable vendor.


I still use the tub. I’ve been ordering it from Ensleybeauty.com for 2 years. They sell the tub at a competitive price of $34.95, the shipping is $7.95 but free for orders over $99. I just ordered a tub on Friday and I received it on Monday.


----------



## lindseyerinc

LaFat said:


> I still use the tub. I’ve been ordering it from Ensleybeauty.com for 2 years. They sell the tub at a competitive price of $34.95, the shipping is $7.95 but free for orders over $99. I just ordered a tub on Friday and I received it on Monday.


Thank you! I ordered off of amazon but felt a little unsure about it. I will definitely order from them in the future!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@donastyle


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

For some reason, I REALLY want micro braids. I don’t wanna sit for hours to get it done, I just wanna wake up one day with micros. But I also want my edges


----------



## Bun Mistress

I am loving this roller set, I bought some white hour glass tension rollers to try the next time, but so far I wont have to wash for another week.


----------



## curlyTisME

Been baggying at night again and I really enjoy it. Hair feels moisturized but not weak.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@so so chic @belizean


----------



## Sheabutterboy

Just been thinking there aren't that many hair tools to aid in finger detangling concept. I guess because people think its a no-tool option. So I was trying to think outside the box something that could aid in finger detangling but not betray the concept. 

So I thought hmmm...how about some sort of magnetic roller/suction tool with a bit of air suction. You hold the hair out in section apply slippery magnetic gel substance, and then just go over it.  The goal would be to use the air and magnetic force to move the shed hairs to a particular point in order for you to remove them with your hands, therefore, making finger detangling faster. What do you think of this random concept?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sheabutterboy said:


> Just been thinking there aren't that many hair tools to aid in finger detangling concept. I guess because people think its a no-tool option. So I was trying to think outside the box something that could aid in finger detangling but not betray the concept.
> 
> So I thought hmmm...how about some sort of magnetic roller/suction tool with a bit of air suction. You hold the hair out in section apply slippery magnetic gel substance, and then just go over it.  The goal would be to use the air and magnetic force to move the shed hairs to a particular point in order for you to remove them with your hands, therefore, making finger detangling faster. What do you think of this random concept?


Shh, not too loud. Companies be lurking.


----------



## shasha8685

I am so thankful that I stumbled on this board way back when I was a broke grad student. Because of this board, I know how to take care of my hair and I don't have to rely on anyone to do it for me.

I can't believe that there are so many women who are at a loss as to what to with there hair during this time because they rely on a stylist.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> For some reason, I REALLY want micro braids. I don’t wanna sit for hours to get it done, I just wanna wake up one day with micros. But I also want my edges



Ooohh, I've been having this itch for about a year now. But then I remember that I will keep them in for a while and when they start growing in, my new growth will mat together because the tiny parts are so close together.  So I put in small, pencil sized twist extensions a few months ago and loved it! I didn't want to take them out!  Maybe you could try that size?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Ooohh, I've been having this itch for about a year now. But then I remember that I will keep them in for a while and when they start growing in, my new growth will mat together because the tiny parts are so close together.  So I put in small, pencil sized twist extensions a few months ago and loved it! I didn't want to take them out!  Maybe you could try that size?


I have hair but it’s only like an inch long 

not enough yet, maybe by July lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@ElevatedEnergy  Was that you that told us about Wholesale Supplies Plus? That website has a batch size calculator that has come in CLUTCH. 

Thank you


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@TaylorT


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m loving this low maintenance wig regimen Frfr


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Big Hair Little Body


----------



## Big Hair Little Body

Thanks @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## LavenderMint

Ever have one of those wash days where you know you started out wrong but you’re still frustrated with your hair....? Because even when you do it right, it’s such a small difference.... 

Got me feeling like I need to hide the clippers *and* the shears.


----------



## water_n_oil

Finally got my wash down to something super simple and consistent results each week but now I feel like I'm in styling rut again. Styling has always been the most annoying part of wash day for me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Fiyah_Redz


----------



## Prettymetty

When wash day comes and you ain’t ready


----------



## Mitzi

Three previous orders over the years and no problems.  This one, the largest, and they are acting like my money is theirs?  Never trust HouseofBeautyWorld.  Horrible customer service.  Why did I not see the bad ratings before?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

People kill me cheering on these small business owners when they in the wrong. 

As easily as you took that money , you can refund it.  

You’re outside a sla don’t get upset with me for asking and then turn around and say you’re a one woman show...

Stop saying it’s black people that don’t support our own. 

just Irks me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Mitzi said:


> Three previous orders over the years and no problems.  This one, the largest, and they are acting like my money is theirs?  Never trust HouseofBeautyWorld.  Horrible customer service.  Why did I not see the bad ratings before?



we were just talking about this in the other thread. Never had a problem and I looked at the reviews. Just crazy.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just used my L’Oréal 8 second wonder water and I love how my hair feels!


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> For some reason, I REALLY want micro braids. I don’t wanna sit for hours to get it done, I just wanna wake up one day with micros. But I also want my edges



Have you tried looking at one of those braided wigs?


----------



## lindseyerinc

Got rid of a ton of products today. Some old were old and some were useless. I filled up 5 shopping bags full. Now it’s time to stick with what works and try a few new things now that I have the space. 

I also took my megatek start picture. My setback wasn’t as bad as I thought it was. My ends are still torn up but I can make my goals by Dec 2020


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

imaginary said:


> Have you tried looking at one of those braided wigs?


I have but they’re kinda expensive


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@MzSwift


----------



## LadyRaider

Shrinkage.


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have but they’re kinda expensive



The only reason I haven't given my life over to wigs.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Mitzi said:


> Three previous orders over the years and no problems.  This one, the largest, and they are acting like my money is theirs?  Never trust HouseofBeautyWorld.  Horrible customer service.  Why did I not see the bad ratings before?




Yeah love their inventory hate their customer service.   I miss Folica with a passion. Folica always had good deals and excellent service.


----------



## water_n_oil

Mitzi said:


> Three previous orders over the years and no problems.  This one, the largest, and they are acting like my money is theirs?  Never trust HouseofBeautyWorld.  Horrible customer service.  Why did I not see the bad ratings before?


I stopped shopping there back in 2012 after I tried to return two products literally less than 24 hrs after I bought them. They accused me of having used them even though I hadn't which confirmed they put used products on the shelves.


----------



## MzSwift

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @MzSwift



Thank you so much!!


----------



## shasha8685

We've been on lockdown too long....I want to try entire product lines just for kicks......


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shasha8685 said:


> We've been on lockdown too long....I want to try entire product lines just for kicks......


I’m actually considering doing micro braids and my hair is about 1 1/2 inches long. I think lol. I have just enough to pinch and I did a test braid the other day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@kokodiva524 @Nicarie @11228


----------



## kokodiva524

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @kokodiva524 @Nicarie @11228




*Thank you!!  *


----------



## Lissa0821

I have decided to stop coloring my grey hair. I am just tried of the whole process of covering it and it peeks through in a matter of two weeks.  I been coloring my hair black for over a decade and I am just done.  I am just as beautiful with a full head of black or grey hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got rained on leaving the grocery store earlier. Good thing I’m rocking a messy bun today


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

its going to be humid for the rest of the week.  Hair feels too moist. Im feeling blah about doing it , so lets see how long this last.


----------



## vevster

Anybody else love the Design Essentials Mousse?  It leaves my hair light, fluffy and defined! An oldie but goodie.


----------



## vevster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> its going to be humid for the rest of the week.  Hair feels too moist. Im feeling blah about doing it , so lets see how long this last.


My hair felt too moist yesterday so I switched to a protein conditioner.....


----------



## 11228

Happy belated birthday!



Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @kokodiva524 @Nicarie @11228



Thank you!


----------



## Kastner

I realized today that my "hair journey" has seasons...it's an entire series.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Super annoyed.  I pay for shipping and handling to deliver to my house.  Not to keep having to go to the post office to pick it up. 
Only for you to lie and say you tried to deliver it today now I have to go back again tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Divastate @long.hair.dont.care


----------



## GettingKinky

My bangs are collarbone length. But they curl up so much that they barely reach my eyebrows. I don’t even have to pin them or anything


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Super annoyed.  I pay for shipping and handling to deliver to my house.  Not to keep having to go to the post office to pick it up.
> Only for you to lie and say you tried to deliver it today now I have to go back again tomorrow.


That really grinds my gears.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@CaramelPrincezz


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

The good news is that I found out I can do really small box braids. 

The bad news is that it’ll probably take me 3 weeks to do my hair because of my attention span and back doesn’t like to sit for a long time.


----------



## Royalq

Grr. I plan on touching up my relaxer this weekend and usually I get a trim right after but hair cutters is still closed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

its Gemini season baby!!!!  My birthday is the 12th!!!


 If i missed any birthdays in the last  couple of days, shoutout!!!!! 



@LaNecia @MsGoody531 @nyeredzi


----------



## Prettymetty

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Prettymetty Okay girllll, you thick Hair flourishing and stuff.


So I got on the scale and I’ve gained 17lbs! Good thing I went back to work this weekend. I’m finna drop all this weight. I’m trying to be slim thick again


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> The good news is that I found out I can do really small box braids.
> 
> The bad news is that it’ll probably take me 3 weeks to do my hair because of my attention span and back doesn’t like to sit for a long time.


I changed my mind, and decided not to do the box braids after all lol


----------



## Prettymetty

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> its Gemini season baby!!!!  My birthday is the 12th!!!
> 
> 
> If i missed any birthdays in the last  couple of days, shoutout!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> @LaNecia @MsGoody531 @nyeredzi


Mine is on the 13th. Gang gang


----------



## LavenderMint

Pretty sure wetline is the reason why my neck, upper back, & shoulders broke out so badly. 
Bad but I guess the good thing is it means I have some growth & sustained hang time... so... yay?


----------



## MsGoody531

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> its Gemini season baby!!!!  My birthday is the 12th!!!
> 
> 
> If i missed any birthdays in the last  couple of days, shoutout!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> @LaNecia @MsGoody531 @nyeredzi


Thanks!

May Birthday was May 31st, always end the fabulous month with a bang!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I made it two months and no hair products purchased. Woo.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@make_me_over @samanthathebrave     #geminiseason


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hot pickles, come to mama!!


----------



## long.hair.dont.care

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Divastate @long.hair.dont.care



Bless you! Thank you.


----------



## Prettymetty

Today was wash day. I shampood with Ion Keratin, put L’Oréal wonder water in for 8 seconds and then Humecto for a few minutes. I detangled, blow dried and braided my hair. I’ll be wigging it for a couple more weeks


----------



## Bun Mistress

The tension rollers are just great, I did a roller set on Sunday and my hair still has curls in it, I will use clips next time but I used pins and am the wrist roller setter and barely had to flat iron my ends only.  Life=changed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Firstborn2 @Shandy21  #geminiseason


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

If you’re interested, I was tinkering with the old Surge formula, and I’m thinking the pink color may have been Hibiscus? I thought it was the panax ginseng, but it didn’t turn pink until I added the hibiscus tea. It’s a little on the oily side, but it sprays.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> If you’re interested, I was tinkering with the old Surge formula, and I’m thinking the pink color may have been Hibiscus? I thought it was the panax ginseng, but it didn’t turn pink until I added the hibiscus tea. It’s a little on the oily side, but it sprays.View attachment 460111


I also tested the pH and it was about a 3


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BGT @nubianprincess83    #geminiseason


----------



## BGT

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @BGT @nubianprincess83    #geminiseason


Thank you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@lovelycurls


----------



## shasha8685

So my hair has been annoying me lately. It's hot and I'm trying to find ways to wear my hair. I just realized that my hair is usually braided up by now for the summer. That's why I'm so annoyed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Dposh167 @PittiPat @stlgirl  #geminiseason


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shasha8685 said:


> So my hair has been annoying me lately. It's hot and I'm trying to find ways to wear my hair. I just realized that my hair is usually braided up by now for the summer. That's why I'm so annoyed.


Girl you better gone and braid that hair lol


----------



## shasha8685

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Girl you better gone and braid that hair lol



What I want, I have to go to the braid shop to get and I don't trust outside like that yet lol.

I'm gonna work through this lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shasha8685 said:


> What I want, I have to go to the braid shop to get and I don't trust outside like that yet lol.
> 
> I'm gonna work through this lol


OooOooh, I see. I don’t blame you lol. I took a risk getting my eyebrows done. I was tired of looking how I was looking lol


----------



## Prettymetty

My boyfriend asked me to get him some sulfur 8 and wild growth. I was curious about the wild growth so I opened it and massaged a small amount into my scalp. It smells great. I want some for myself now


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Chazz @geminilive


----------



## Prettymetty

I bought some wild growth and some braid hair for babygirl. I like this style I saw on Instagram so I did it on her this evening


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Brwnbeauti


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Brwnbeauti


Thank you!


----------



## Lita

I’m glad my hair is growing back..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Miss_Luna

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> OooOooh, I see. I don’t blame you lol. I took a risk getting my eyebrows done. I was tired of looking how I was looking lol



Honestly, I want braids so bad, but I can't imagine sitting anywhere for 8-12hrs right now (how long it takes anytime I get braids). However, my eyebrow  lady takes less than 20 minutes and I'm tired of my furry forehead.
I'm getting my eyebrows threaded, but I'm afraid of braids, right now. I don't know when I'll ever feel comfortable in a braid shop again.


----------



## Prettymetty

I washed and blow dried yesterday (I used Sabino as a heat protectant) and my hair looks completely reverted. It’s a cotton candy like cloud of loose hair. I’m supposed to be doing some box braids today


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Miss_Luna said:


> Honestly, I want braids so bad, but I can't imagine sitting anywhere for 8-12hrs right now (how long it takes anytime I get braids). However, my eyebrow  lady takes less than 20 minutes and I'm tired of my furry forehead.
> I'm getting my eyebrows threaded, but I'm afraid of braids, right now. I don't know when I'll ever feel comfortable in a braid shop again.


That’s understandable.


----------



## curlyTisME

Washed and deep conditioned yesterday. Did a twist out and dusted my ends.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got to my last braid and ran out of hair. Finally finished. It took me a little under 2 hours


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Here I am a few days later and my head still isn’t finished. I’m about to cut the braids out and find someone else to do my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Barbie83 @Beamodel @Brownrunr @rmwms  AND meeeeeeeee.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Prettymetty   #geminiseason


----------



## Dayjoy

I didn’t see this thread yesterday.  Happy Belated Birthday to the Birthday Wish Queen! @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## MzSwift

@Bette Davis Eyes

I hope you had a wonderful day!!
You're always so thoughtful!!


----------



## shasha8685

Anyone have experience with the Puff Cuff? Is it worth the purchase?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Thanks, ladies.  I had a wonderful blessed day.  @MzSwift @Dayjoy


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Chanteuse


----------



## Angel of the North

Prettymetty said:


> I miss when the forums was popping. We would chat, ask questions, post recipes and it was always lit. Challenges on challenges. Now everybody hair already long lol



I've been gone for about 5 years, I've come back and everything is so quiet.... I've not seen any reveals, the threads are not popping like they used to, the challenge threads are quiet and there doesn't seem to be the random hair posts that once were....


----------



## Angel of the North

I think I just need to start making my own hair products now, I've been around the block a few times with trying different brands, using natural products etc.... There are two natural brands that I'd like to try but I pretty much know what my hair likes based on ingredients and how they work for my hair, I never really found my HG moisturiser/leave in/DC but was fortunate enough to have more hits than misses and stumble upon many products that worked well for me and there are a number of products I can say I like. I've spent some time today sourcing ingredients and looking at some of the old recipe threads, I'll also check out YT at some point for inspiration. I have in mind what I want to make, a shea butter and oil whipped moisturiser, melted mango and avocado butter with oil, a scalp butter with msm/silk AA/essential oils/babassu/monoi. I need to figure out a leave in spray that will be moisturising, non greasy, will likely need to workout one for curly hair days and one for non curly days. I will continue to buy shampoo and conditioners to cowash and DC for now but I can really see myself making my own conditioners and shampoos soon too.....


ETA: I need to update my signature


----------



## Neomorph

Ladies, I'm happy to announce that my natural hair is at BSB Length! 

That's actually been my target goal since that was my hairlength as a child a before I got a relaxer. I've had setbacks due to scissor-happy-stylists, scalp eczema and my own PJism, but I'm pretty confident in my low-maintenance, minimal product regimen

I'm going to aim for Midback Length now and then try to keep my hair around that length. As much as waist length hair sounds appealing, I think given my lifestyle and how much time I want to dedicate to my hair, MBL is about as far as I should go.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think next time I make my Surge Jr spray, I’ll use a little less oil and maybe add some other goodies. Y’all know I didn’t end up using the sodium polyacrylate?  I couldn’t find any safe measurements.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@MCMLXXXIV @Sweetvanilladreams


----------



## ms.tatiana

Getting a closure weave put in this weekend. I’ve been working braids since this whole pandemic started. Guess I will do a length check at the time.


----------



## curlyTisME

6:00am hair appointment! Long overdue for a treatment and trim.


----------



## MCMLXXXIV

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @MCMLXXXIV @Sweetvanilladreams



Awww, thank you so much!!!

And Happy Birthday @Sweetvanilladreams


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@chocolat79 @Meli-Melo @NBright @whosthatgurl


----------



## Meli-Melo

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @chocolat79 @Meli-Melo @NBright @whosthatgurl


Thank you very much @Bette Davis Eyes ! Happy birthday to all the other ladies too!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@BillsBackerz67 @blackviolet @misskris816


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey all. 

just wanted to come wish today’s birthday folks a happy birthday.  I won’t be around much in the next few weeks. Unfortunately , the Lord called my mom home and I’m a little overwhelmed. 
I wish you all the strength and blessings to endure in these coming days.    If you have some time, pray my strength in the Lord that I remain encouraged. 

until we meet again. God bless.


----------



## MzSwift

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hey all.
> 
> just wanted to come wish today’s birthday folks a happy birthday.  I won’t be around much in the next few weeks. Unfortunately , the Lord called my mom home and I’m a little overwhelmed.
> I wish you all the strength and blessings to endure in these coming days.    If you have some time, pray my strength in the Lord that I remain encouraged.
> 
> until we meet again. God bless.



Oh no!  ((BIG HUG))
Take all of the time you need. We're here with love and e-hugs whenever you need those too.
I'm praying for you and your family, dear sis.


----------



## curlyTisME

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hey all.
> 
> just wanted to come wish today’s birthday folks a happy birthday.  I won’t be around much in the next few weeks. Unfortunately , the Lord called my mom home and I’m a little overwhelmed.
> I wish you all the strength and blessings to endure in these coming days.    If you have some time, pray my strength in the Lord that I remain encouraged.
> 
> until we meet again. God bless.



Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## Meli-Melo

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hey all.
> 
> just wanted to come wish today’s birthday folks a happy birthday.  I won’t be around much in the next few weeks. Unfortunately , the Lord called my mom home and I’m a little overwhelmed.
> I wish you all the strength and blessings to endure in these coming days.    If you have some time, pray my strength in the Lord that I remain encouraged.
> 
> until we meet again. God bless.


I'm so sorry to hear this. My deepest condolences go out to you and your family. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Bette Davis Eyes I’m so sorry to hear about your mom. My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## water_n_oil

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hey all.
> 
> just wanted to come wish today’s birthday folks a happy birthday.  I won’t be around much in the next few weeks. Unfortunately , the Lord called my mom home and I’m a little overwhelmed.
> I wish you all the strength and blessings to endure in these coming days.    If you have some time, pray my strength in the Lord that I remain encouraged.
> 
> until we meet again. God bless.


So sorry to hear that. Sending condolences.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hey all.
> 
> just wanted to come wish today’s birthday folks a happy birthday.  I won’t be around much in the next few weeks. Unfortunately , the Lord called my mom home and I’m a little overwhelmed.
> I wish you all the strength and blessings to endure in these coming days.    If you have some time, pray my strength in the Lord that I remain encouraged.
> 
> until we meet again. God bless.




My condolences to your family


----------



## Dayjoy

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hey all.
> 
> just wanted to come wish today’s birthday folks a happy birthday.  I won’t be around much in the next few weeks. Unfortunately , the Lord called my mom home and I’m a little overwhelmed.
> I wish you all the strength and blessings to endure in these coming days.    If you have some time, pray my strength in the Lord that I remain encouraged.
> 
> until we meet again. God bless.


I’m so sorry to read this.  You will be missed.  I pray for comfort and healing for you and your family.  Earth has no sorrow that heaven can’t heal.


----------



## Sosoothing

I'm so sorry @Bette Davis Eyes 
I will certainly say a prayer for you.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hey all.
> 
> just wanted to come wish today’s birthday folks a happy birthday.  I won’t be around much in the next few weeks. Unfortunately , the Lord called my mom home and I’m a little overwhelmed.
> I wish you all the strength and blessings to endure in these coming days.    If you have some time, pray my strength in the Lord that I remain encouraged.
> 
> until we meet again. God bless.


Omgness, 

Just know we care about you.


----------



## Prettymetty

My new braid hair is here! It’s ombré gray and absolutely stunning. I can’t wait to try a new braid style. Let me go search for ideas right now


----------



## whosthatgurl

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @chocolat79 @Meli-Melo @NBright @whosthatgurl



Thank you!!!


----------



## whosthatgurl

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hey all.
> 
> just wanted to come wish today’s birthday folks a happy birthday.  I won’t be around much in the next few weeks. Unfortunately , the Lord called my mom home and I’m a little overwhelmed.
> I wish you all the strength and blessings to endure in these coming days.    If you have some time, pray my strength in the Lord that I remain encouraged.
> 
> until we meet again. God bless.



Bless you.  Keeping you in prayer.


----------



## MCMLXXXIV

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hey all.
> 
> just wanted to come wish today’s birthday folks a happy birthday.  I won’t be around much in the next few weeks. Unfortunately , the Lord called my mom home and I’m a little overwhelmed.
> I wish you all the strength and blessings to endure in these coming days.    If you have some time, pray my strength in the Lord that I remain encouraged.
> 
> until we meet again. God bless.



so sorry to hear about your mom. I will definitely be keeping you in my prayers. Sending hugs, love, and strength your way.


----------



## Sarabellam

I’m itching to do something different with my hair. 

I’ve been experimenting with kccc with braids outs for a wash go like look for my 4b/a hair. My hair is roughly WL, fine, medium to low density. 

Today I spent 2 hours researching blond APL wigs to satisfy my urge for a change. 

Maybe I’ll henna my hair. It just takes so long for the dye to set. I want a two hour or less wash day. Basically I want fabulous, effortless, cheap hair!


----------



## Prettymetty

I really want to do this style with my ombré hair. Jumbo box braids


----------



## Brownrunr

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Barbie83 @Beamodel @Brownrunr @rmwms  AND meeeeeeeee.


Thank you


----------



## Prettymetty

I took my braids down tonight. I kept them 2 weeks this time. Better than the week I kept them last time


----------



## vevster

I just tried my sample of Qhemet’s Olive & Honey hydrating balm. Omg, this company does no wrong!


----------



## Lita

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hey all.
> 
> just wanted to come wish today’s birthday folks a happy birthday.  I won’t be around much in the next few weeks. Unfortunately , the Lord called my mom home and I’m a little overwhelmed.
> I wish you all the strength and blessings to endure in these coming days.    If you have some time, pray my strength in the Lord that I remain encouraged.
> 
> until we meet again. God bless.



@Bette Davis Eyes My condolences to you & your family..I’m so sorry for your loss.My prayers that our Heavenly Father will lay his hand on your heart and wrap you up in his spirit


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I finally took my braids out last night and washed my hair. I'm glad I trusted my instinct to condition with Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition (my hair loves Garnier ) left the conditioner in overnight because my hair was so dry and rough.  Had I not been so tired when I went to sleep, I'd have been in tears because my hair was one big mess. I rinsed in the shower and my hair was so soft!  Finger detangling was super easy too. Thank goodness...


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to find the time to wash and dc my hair soon. I haven’t decided if I was going to do some more braids or wear a quick weave to my family reunion next weekend


----------



## LavenderMint

shasha8685 said:


> Anyone have experience with the Puff Cuff? Is it worth the purchase?


I have the large “Puff Cuff” & a few medium size knock-offs because the other sizes were never in stock when I was looking to buy. I think the “worth” depends on your intended use & hair type. The actual PuffCuff I have is really big & the joint is an exposed metal circle; it also has a curve, which means you can only wear it one way. I found my hair would always slide up in that metal thing no matter what. The knockoffs are one thick, solid piece of plastic with no metal parts. It’s thicker & not as pretty but doesn’t rip my hair out at its joint so... 
Length put weight on my loose natural hair & it doesn’t just sit there, it hangs. So I like the smaller ones to hold small buns on the top of my head; the bigger one was better when I had locs because it’s so big but now I only use it for holding back chunky twists.


----------



## LavenderMint

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hey all.
> 
> just wanted to come wish today’s birthday folks a happy birthday.  I won’t be around much in the next few weeks. Unfortunately , the Lord called my mom home and I’m a little overwhelmed.
> I wish you all the strength and blessings to endure in these coming days.    If you have some time, pray my strength in the Lord that I remain encouraged.
> 
> until we meet again. God bless.


Oh my! You have my deepest condolences and are in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## kxlot79

This summer has been *full* of “growth itchies.” 

It’s been about a year since I ramped up a bunch of growth techniques at once.

Interestingly, I am a promoter and enthusiast of various “growth aides.” Recently, I watched a YT video denouncing the efficacy of growth aides because people don’t keep up with them “long term.”
Currently, I’m a size 10/12 (trying to get back to my normal 4/6). Diet, exercise, high water intake, and good regular sleep can deliver me to my goal within 3 months... yet I’ve been on this weight loss journey for over a year. It’s not because those methods don’t work that I don’t use them as regularly as I need to for them to be effective....
**rant over** I guess I feel that growth challenges using various methods aren’t really a “lifestyle” installation, more occasional for boosts.


----------



## water_n_oil

While delays are certainly expected right now, it's extremely annoying to get a shipping notice on a package for which merely the label has been created. Day 4 of the status saying 'pre-shipment'.


----------



## shasha8685

My hair is telling me that I need some product with more hold for my twist outs- light hold isn't cutting it anymore. I'm getting good definition but it doesn't stay long. 
Let's see how this foam mousse does for hold.


----------



## vevster

So, I guess I have to stalk the Qhemet site for the products I want?  The moringa leave in (conditioning ghee) and the balm?

Forget about getting them on sale either.


----------



## sharifeh

this quarantine has me toying with the idea of transitioning again even though it was so traumatic last time 
i havent had a relaxer since march and i've had a lot of breakage , so part of me wants to keep on going but on the other hand my hair is driving me nuts and i would love to just get it done again


----------



## imaginary

So I've been thinking about it for a while and I think I want to do sisterlocs for real real. I've been coming back again and again to faux locs to delay but I think I'm ready. I also really want to dye my hair. Not sure if I can even achieve the blonde I want with all the henna in my hair but it's something to think about. I can't imagine a summer without beaches, rivers and pools so I'm going to wait and do the consultation in September. But I do need to figure out if I can even dye my hair before then with my hair in its not so stellar shape.


----------



## Prettymetty

I sprayed my hair with aloe and removed the shed strands even rebraided it. Lastly I put some long term relationship leave in on my ends and put on my bonnet. I’ll straighten Thursday with my hair Botox


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes




----------



## GettingKinky

I usually never go more than 7 days without washing my hair, but I have this week off and I got lazy. But by day 9 my scalp wasn’t having it anymore. 
I washed this morning and I feel so much better now.


----------



## Neomorph

If you had of told me that there was a hair product out there that could:
- Grease my scalp to help control my scalp eczema
-Define my coils for both a twist-out and wash-and-go
-Provide a lasting soft hold for a twistout
-Minimize frizzing in this humid NC weather
-Seal the moisture for 2-3 days at a time

...I would've called you a liar. But apparently Sunny Isle's Jamaican Black Castor Oil Pure Butter does all of that. Just took out 4 different products in one go (tea seed oil, Camille Rose Natural's Coconut Water Elixir, Kinky Curly Curling Custard, and my regular JBCO). I am so shook with this product's performance.


----------



## jamaica68

Just went to the Afroveda website and they are closed permanently, no more SheaAmla.  I was wondering why Hattache hadn't restocked more of her products, now I know.


----------



## MCMLXXXIV

Bette Davis Eyes said:


>


Hey there, I pray you’re doing well.


----------



## MzSwift

@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Dayjoy

Good to see you @Bette Davis Eyes !


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MCMLXXXIV said:


> Hey there, I pray you’re doing well.



Holding on by the Grace of God.  Really praying I dont lose it randomly on some YT folks at work @MCMLXXXIV


----------



## jamaica68

Has anyone order from Camden-Grey recently?  Last mention I found about the site was from 2018.  Anyone have any problems ordering from them.  I'm interested in rhassoul clay possibly in bulk.

TIA.


----------



## LavenderMint

Last night I used the Girl+Hair water to foam shampoo and the leave-in. I have the mask (Curl cloud) but didn’t get to use that. The shampoo was really light but somehow left my scalp feeling Clean-clean without making my hair feel stripped. I used the leave-in on my hair after giving each section a generous dollop of aloe gel. It feels quite light but was very spreadable and smells very fresh. What surprised me most is that I used far less of both than I expected.
I’m already considering buying a backup of the shampoo.


----------



## vevster

I’ve noticed since I increased my zinc (for the Rona) my hair shedding has decreased. I didn’t make the connection until this doctor on you tube said if she takes less than 60 mg of zinc she experiences hair shedding.  I’m glad, because I had clumps of hair coming out, weekly.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Ver "Good Hair" en YouTube


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I lost about 5 or 6 braids cause (1. My hair is too short 2. When I moisturize about every other day, I spray the bajeezus out of it with my Surge Jr or APB Leave In and add TGIN Green Tea Moisturizer +I submerge myself in the tub about every 3 days cause it just feels good lol. Good-ish thing this is human hair. I’m kinda mad, but eh *shrugs*

They cha-chaing real smooth out my head


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I lost about 5 or 6 braids cause (1. My hair is too short 2. When I moisturize about every other day, I spray the bajeezus out of it with my Surge Jr or APB Leave In and add TGIN Green Tea Moisturizer +I submerge myself in the tub about every 3 days cause it just feels good lol. Good-ish thing this is human hair. I’m kinda mad, but eh *shrugs*
> 
> They cha-chaing real smooth out my head


According to my calendar it’s only been 19 days


----------



## Sosoothing

Bette Davis Eyes said:


>


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

WhoisSugar’s back with another video baybeh. And she had another baby


----------



## Prettymetty

This hair botox (prismax) is the truth! I did the treatment Friday morning before I went out of town. It got extremely frizzy with the treatment still in. When I washed today the softness, shine and smoothness was revealed. I must’ve known it would be good, because I ordered more yesterday lol. Get you some. 1 treatment lasts about a month and it’s 12.99

This is not a keratin treatment. It’s a moisturizing and repairing treatment that I absolutely adore. I’m sure I’ll order the 3 pack next time


----------



## Prettymetty

First pic is a braid out experiment before I ironed my hair post botox. 

Second pic was the before. Freshly washed hair no product 

Third pic is from today. Still frizz free and sleek


----------



## shasha8685

Co-washing might be the move to easily get my hair up into a bun. Everything is more elongated.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

since moving i've had to change up my routine a few times because of the water and other things. It took a bit of trial and error but i've finally found the perfect routine for my hair. 
I actually dc on dry hair b4 washing with a combo of: 
1 tbsp aztec healing clay
1 tsp henna blend
1 tbsp honey
aloe vera juice
1 tsp each of jojoba, hemp seed, safflower, castor, and avocado oil
neutral protein filler
and 1 tbsp of camille rose algae renew dc..

use my hot head until i'm ready to get in the shower.

rinse and shampoo hair 

apply rinse out put on plastic cap and wash body

rinse out conditioner and style 

i also take viviscal along with my liquid multi liquid collagen w/ biotin and saw palmetto for growth,,,, my hair has really thickened up... no more need for rogaine. With the combo of taking great care of my hair, vitamins, and taking care of my pcos my hair is flourishing.


----------



## Prettymetty

I want to try that Hollywood hair bar growth serum. It looks great. Has anyone used it? I saw an ad on Facebook


----------



## ThePerfectScore

I made the grave mistake of rinsing out my Camille Rose deep conditioner with cool water as per the instructions...

I have low priority hair....

all that softness I felt immediately went away with that cold water.

The first time I used it I rinsed with hot water and the followed up with my leave in. My hair was moisturized all week.

Lesson learned to trust my instincts and free style even if it goes against what's written on the bottle.


----------



## syrk

Can someone help me out? What is the cleansing agent in this Mane Choice 3 in 1 *Co-wash*/detangler/leave-in? Is there one or would I just basically be rubbing a conditioner on my scalp?

_Aqua (Purified Water), Cetyl Alcohol (Derived From Coconut), Sodium PCA (Derived From Amino Acid), Behentrimonium Methosulfate (Non- Sulfate Derived From Rapeseed Oil), Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Melaleuca Alternifolia (Tea Tree) Leaf Oil, Biotin, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Equisetum Hiemale (Horsetail) Extract, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Tussilago Tarfara (Coltsfoot) Flower Extract, Urtica Dioca (Nettle) Extract, Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit) Extract, Lonicera Caprifolium (Honeysuckle) Flower Extract, Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf Extract, Calendula Officinalis Flower Extract, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B5), Slippery Elm (Organic), Marshmallow (Althaea Officinalis) Root Extract (Organic), Fragrance (Essential Oil Blend)_

Does anyone still co-wash anyway? Was thinking about trying out alternating weeks with my full shampoo/DC routine one week and a co-wash the next because my wash day is so long. Had this cowash on the list to try.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

syrk said:


> Can someone help me out? What is the cleansing agent in this Mane Choice 3 in 1 *Co-wash*/detangler/leave-in? Is there one or would I just basically be rubbing a conditioner on my scalp?
> 
> _Aqua (Purified Water), Cetyl Alcohol (Derived From Coconut), Sodium PCA (Derived From Amino Acid), Behentrimonium Methosulfate (Non- Sulfate Derived From Rapeseed Oil), Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Melaleuca Alternifolia (Tea Tree) Leaf Oil, Biotin, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Equisetum Hiemale (Horsetail) Extract, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Tussilago Tarfara (Coltsfoot) Flower Extract, Urtica Dioca (Nettle) Extract, Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit) Extract, Lonicera Caprifolium (Honeysuckle) Flower Extract, Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf Extract, Calendula Officinalis Flower Extract, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B5), Slippery Elm (Organic), Marshmallow (Althaea Officinalis) Root Extract (Organic), Fragrance (Essential Oil Blend)_
> 
> Does anyone still co-wash anyway? Was thinking about trying out alternating weeks with my full shampoo/DC routine one week and a co-wash the next because my wash day is so long. Had this cowash on the list to try.


Probably the sodium or behentrimonium Methosulfate


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I ordered some more headwraps from YouGoNatural. Hopefully it doesn’t take as long this time as it did the last time. This time I got white ones and a cranberry colored one. They’re satin lined and pretied for the laziness (I prefer energy-efficient ) in me.


----------



## syrk

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Probably the sodium or behentrimonium Methosulfate



Thanks, those two stood out to me as well. I googled them beforehand and Sodium PCA is mostly a humectant. I know of Behentrimonium Methosulfate because I often see it in conditioners and leave-ins. I've always read that it's not a sulfate, its used for it's detangling and conditioning properties, but I just looked it up again and naturally curly mentions its a light surfactant so maybe that's it. Most other sources only mention or focus on the detangling, softening and conditioning properties though, which is a bit confusing.


----------



## Mitzi

Two thoughts:

*Shea Butter*

I tried for years to love shea butter but it was just too waxy and made me itch, even when  whipped with other oils and aloe.  Then, I learned that palm oil is added to give it that deep yellow color and that was causing my problem.  Ivory or nilotic shea butter is great and it even relieves my scalp, leaving everything well-moisturized.  DC Foot Doctor even uses shea for his patient and they have some crazy feet.

*Amber Ansah*

I watched one of her recents on her birth experience and realized that she is the victim of medical racism.  Has anybody watched that video?  She needs to report that doctor.


----------



## Prettymetty

I need a new cowash


----------



## Prettymetty

I ended up cowashing with Kerastase Therapiste and Ion keratin conditioner


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

So...
I’m thinking I’m gonna make more Surge Jr. 
When I got my micros installed, she barely could grip my hair. Now I have enough to do tiny twists. 
March 7th when I shaved it off


Two weeks before I got my hair done 06/04
 

Tonight 07/14
 
Please excuse the weird nails. They look so sad.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> So...
> I’m thinking I’m gonna make more Surge Jr.
> When I got my micros installed, she barely could grip my hair. Now I have enough to do tiny twists.
> March 7th when I shaved it off
> View attachment 461217
> 
> Two weeks before I got my hair done 06/04
> View attachment 461219
> 
> Tonight 07/14
> View attachment 461221
> Please excuse the weird nails. They look so sad.


It’s only been 4 months roughly. I’m excited lol. I do have to say that I’m not as diligent with moisturizing and washing. Sometimes it’s every 3 days, sometimes it’s once a week.


----------



## LavenderMint

This came up in my recommended videos today. Very interesting and now I know why the ONE time I got my hair braided the woman wanted to put relaxer in my hair first. I said no and she was so irked I was worried for the safety of my scalp lol


----------



## Chrismiss

Costco has these for $20. Thought it was a pretty decent deal.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I caught enough rainwater to fill an 8oz spray bottle.


----------



## Lita

Prettymetty said:


> I want to try that Hollywood hair bar growth serum. It looks great. Has anyone used it? I saw an ad on Facebook



@Prettymetty Hello! I have used it & noticed my roots are more silky,it’s not much in the bottle and if you use it as directed it can become pricey.

*She does have good customer service 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I need my ends trimmed,but I’m scared to make that trip into Harlem right now 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

smh


----------



## Neomorph

MilkChocolateOne said:


> smh



That's ridiculous and scary. I don't understand why the owner of Mielle Organics (and her husband) is so pressed over her review? Not every product is going to be a "holy grail" or even a "just okay" item for people. And it's not like Mielle Organics doesn't have multiple lines. I could almost see where someone might be a little over protective of their products if that's their only set of products and it was getting negative reviews (still doesn't excuse that type of behavior AT ALL). Any time you sell a product or service, expect not everyone to like and expect that some people will publicly state their dislike. 

I've never tried any Mielle Organics products but after seeing that...I'm good. I don't want to support a business that goes after customers like that.


----------



## shasha8685

I love day 3 of a good twist out....the balance if definition and fullness/frizz is just perfect!


----------



## LavenderMint

This postpartum shedding is driving me nuts.  But I’m glad my hair is still pretty dense, even though I’m losing a tribble every week.


----------



## Lita

I’m getting all the hair strengthening items together,I have a feeling fall/winter is going to be bizarre and I want to be ready.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lita said:


> I’m getting all the hair strengthening items together,I have a feeling fall/winter is going to be bizarre and I want to be ready.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Knowing 2020, anything is possible with the weather.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

syrk said:


> Does anyone still co-wash anyway? Was thinking about trying out alternating weeks with my full shampoo/DC routine one week and a co-wash the next because my wash day is so long. Had this cowash on the list to try.



I mainly cowash. Shampoo or clarify about once a month.


----------



## Neomorph

Little mini-rant, but I really wish more brands catered to our hair offered trial/travel sizes of their products. Sometimes I'm browsing around various sites and see a DC that looks absolutely fabulous but then I see it's $15+ for the full size and no travel size. Even though it wouldn't hurt my pockets if I dropped $15+ on a DC and it failed...I'd rather not. Plus I think it's just a huge waste to by 8 oz worth of product only for it to not work...when I could have bought 2 oz instead.


----------



## water_n_oil

Neomorph said:


> Little mini-rant, but I really wish more brands catered to our hair offered trial/travel sizes of their products. Sometimes I'm browsing around various sites and see a DC that looks absolutely fabulous but then I see it's $15+ for the full size and no travel size. Even though it wouldn't hurt my pockets if I dropped $15+ on a DC and it failed...I'd rather not. Plus I think it's just a huge waste to by 8 oz worth of product only for it to not work...when I could have bought 2 oz instead.


I've been saying this for years. Travel sizes, sample sizes, something. Sucks to spend a lot of money for something not to work.


----------



## syrk

Gonna straighten my hair soon for my first trim/length check of the year then i'm thinking i'll stay in twists for the rest of the year. Hopefully I can stick to that. #waistlength2020


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*copied and pasted from the Surge thread*

I made another batch of Surge Jr, but tbh i liked the last batch better. This time I was rushing and didn’t really pay attention to the little notes I did have.

*to add: it does spray clear, and it’s kinda on the watery side, but I think I’m gonna edit the amount of powders I use. I only used 3 but I think the amount was too much cause I done messed up 2 spray bottles ugh


----------



## Prettymetty

I just washed and blow dried my hair. I may make my boyfriend iron it for me tonight. I’ll teach him


----------



## Prettymetty

I just straightened my hair and put it in 2 ponytails. One above the other for the illusion of fuller/longer hair. I put a flexirod on the ends to have a nice wave tomorrow. Kinda looks like this


----------



## Lita

Rant”””I’m tired of folks having sales that are never prepared for the volume of past & new customers””””” 

*STOP IT,Get your inventory and staff together FIRST.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lita said:


> Rant”””I’m tired of folks having sales that are never prepared for the volume of past & new customers”””””
> 
> *STOP IT,Get your inventory and staff together FIRST.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



you can say that again.


----------



## syrk

This girl's hair . Pretty sure this is what my hair would look like if I grow all of my heat damage out. Tbh though, I think my heat damage helps me retain length because it helps prevent single strand knots. My heat damage isn't crazy, slightly looser in the back, more loose in some front sections at the ends.

When I cut off all my previous heat damage a while ago the ssk were out of control. When I get to my WL goal I want to flat iron once a month or so at a reasonable temperature and I don't mind if it gives me a slight heat stretch, but her hair is so beautiful. So thick and full all the way to the ends. Makes me want to keep all of  my texture, but those knots ugh.


----------



## LavenderMint

....so, I read somewhere yesterday that we’re supposed to use leave-in conditioner AND a styler. If it’s not gel, I usually just use a leave-in. I feel like I am too old to just be finding this out But now I know why my hair is so dry except NOW I also now have a bunch of questions


----------



## vevster

I’m changing stylists. I saw someone on IG who is black uses a bunch of nice non Deva products and who doesn’t cut hair with gloves on. 

I was annoyed when I saw that.


----------



## vevster

LavenderMint said:


> ....so, I read somewhere yesterday that we’re supposed to use leave-in conditioner AND a styler. If it’s not gel, I usually just use a leave-in. I feel like I am too old to just be finding this out But now I know why my hair is so dry except NOW I also now have a bunch of questions


Ask away!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I need more kinky curly knot today but Target is out (even online) and the prices on amazon are ridiculous. Is there a shortage or something?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I guess Sybil is getting back into the groove of things. I was attempting to twist my hair because it’s officially at awkward length #1 
The twist are too short, but it’s too long for anything else smh  

also, the fuzzy straight pieces are back. I swear someone copied and pasted pieces of my hair texture  from whatever was available at the time


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This boy has the most uniformed curl pattern. I’m tryna find out how he got it, cause he didn’t get it from me


----------



## LavenderMint

Ok, I might be overthinking... it’s actually highly likely I’m overthinking. These were the first things I wondered:
But how do you know what leave-in will work with which styler? (is it just hit or miss?) 
Does hair porosity matter for stylers?
How do people who use both leave-in & styler avoid build-up? Especially if you do a mid-week refresh.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@MileHighDiva  what happened ?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LavenderMint said:


> Ok, I might be overthinking... it’s actually highly likely I’m overthinking. These were the first things I wondered:
> But how do you know what leave-in will work with which styler? (is it just hit or miss?)
> Does hair porosity matter for stylers?
> How do people who use both leave-in & styler avoid build-up? Especially if you do a mid-week refresh.


Those are very valid questions. I think it _is_ a matter of trial and error. Hair porosity could be a factor. Some people may do a mid week rinse, or just push on through to the next wash day.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @MileHighDiva  what happened ?


Nothing. I didn't realize the situation was already being discussed in the Vendor's forum, until you called it to my attention, so I had the mods delete the thread.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Has anyone tried the Vegamour serum. I know I don't need it or probably even want it but I've been bombarded with ads.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I have to get back into doing my hair. I always suffer to most setbacks when I just leave my hair alone.


----------



## Neomorph

GettingKinky said:


> I need more kinky curly knot today but Target is out (even online) and the prices on amazon are ridiculous. Is there a shortage or something?



Maybe you can try Sally Beauty's? I just checked the website and they have it at stock for $11.99. 

I might need to buy an extra bottle myself just in case they are having a shortage


----------



## Prettymetty

I worked on the patio last night and went from silky to thick/frizzy. I’m definitely washing my hair tomorrow


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

MileHighDiva said:


> Nothing. I didn't realize the situation was already being discussed in the Vendor's forum, until you called it to my attention, so I had the mods delete the thread.


Oh no.  It had different videos in it. I was waiting for it to pop off @MileHighDiva


----------



## MileHighDiva

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Oh no.  It had different videos in it. I was waiting for it to pop off @MileHighDiva


I'll repost it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@awhyley @Champ @imaginary @somewhereinbtwn @truequeen06


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

LavenderMint said:


> Ok, I might be overthinking... it’s actually highly likely I’m overthinking. These were the first things I wondered:
> But how do you know what leave-in will work with which styler? (is it just hit or miss?)
> Does hair porosity matter for stylers?
> How do people who use both leave-in & styler avoid build-up? Especially if you do a mid-week refresh.


to see if a styler works with a leave in put a little of each on the back of ur hand and emulsify.... if it comes out clear good... if it comes out clumpy its a no go...


----------



## january noir

Who knew that quarantine, PuffCuffs, and Photogenic would be game-changers in my hair retention?
Nice...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

january noir said:


> Who knew that quarantine, PuffCuffs, and Photogenic would be game-changers in my hair retention?
> Nice...



How are you using those together ? @january noir


----------



## LadyRaider

So on twitter this woman showed a photo of her hair close to her scalp and asked, "Do I have 4C hair?" I don' t know, but it rubbed me the wrong way. If you know enough to say "4c" then you should know that the photo she showed (which was curly) was NOT 4c hair. 
I asked if she was white, because that's the only way I can see someone getting that so wrong. So then she whined about me being rude and her not growing up with blacks and something about being haunted or troubled her whole life by her hair. 

I just got the feeling that she was, in a strange way, fishing for compliments for having superior hair. Just rubbed me the wrong way. I wish now I'd just said, "Yes."


----------



## Prettymetty

I prepped my hair last night so I could wash today. I even massaged my scalp with growth oil and I don’t like the smell. That will be my motivation to wash lol


----------



## imaginary

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @awhyley @Champ @imaginary @somewhereinbtwn @truequeen06



Thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty

Hair has been shampood and deep conditioned. I lathered 3 times to make sure I got all the oil out. I used Chi rose hip poo and Keracare Humecto for the dc. Air drying now... debating whether I want braids today or a blowout


----------



## january noir

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> How are you using those together ? @january noir


@Bette Davis Eyes   I use the Photogenic on dry hair to smooth my hair up into a high pony/puff and secure it with the PuffCuff.  My hair stays neat for a few days just sleeping on a silk or satin pillow case.  In between, I just add a bit more Photogenic (maybe a spritz or two of a liquid, but not necessary) to refresh the look if I'm going out.  I do this until my wash day on the weekend.  I noticed that my pony.puff gets fuller and thicker each day too.  I LOVE it!


----------



## vevster

I found a new stylist to cut my hair. She is black, uses great products and won’t cut my hair with gloves.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

usps is always making me go to the post office to pick up my boxes and lying about there wasnt anywhere to leave the box.

I pay for shipping and handling to my house, not for me to stand in line to pick up a box.   


I cant wait to move.  Now after work today ,lets figure out this blasted long pickney line.


----------



## Nightingale

I'm back on the board after months of being away. My hair is doing okay despite the long break from LHCF. 

I joined Black Girl Curls for a couple months this summer. Just long enough to get the gist of their philosophy. A lot of what they discuss were thing I already do/learned, so for the most part they just confirmed why some practices worked for me vs the ones that didnt.  

I'm not a WnG girl yet, since my hair is too long and needs shaping before I'm comfortable enough to where it loose. Once I feel comfortable enough, I'll go to a salon to get my hair shaped. Until then, I'll continue wearing quick updos and braided ponytails.


----------



## LavenderMint

I deep conditioned overnight with Obia Naturals Babassu dc. The difference in application and results between this and the Girl+Hair Curl Cloud dc is like night and day. 
Definitely want to repurchase the Obia Naturals.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Andrea08 @Lady S @movingforward13 @UKGURL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LavenderMint said:


> *results between this and the Girl+Hair Curl Cloud dc is like night and day. *


@LavenderMint
Oh My!

How was this?  I have _Girl + Hair Curl Cloud_ in my Stash.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Is lexi84 from fotki and lhcf the owner of Uniqurl?


----------



## nyeredzi

Nightingale said:


> I'm back on the board after months of being away. My hair is doing okay despite the long break from LHCF.
> 
> I joined Black Girl Curls for a couple months this summer. Just long enough to get the gist of their philosophy. A lot of what they discuss were thing I already do/learned, so for the most part they just confirmed why some practices worked for me vs the ones that didnt.
> 
> I'm not a WnG girl yet, since my hair is too long and needs shaping before I'm comfortable enough to where it loose. Once I feel comfortable enough, I'll go to a salon to get my hair shaped. Until then, I'll continue wearing quick updos and braided ponytails.


I had never even heard of black girl curls. Interesting. Their vibe comes off as obnoxious, but is good for business, I'm sure.


----------



## movingforward13

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Andrea08 @Lady S @movingforward13 @UKGURL


Thank you


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just shaved my hair off in March and already I’m considering relaxing it because I never had short relaxed hair, only short natural hair....

At least I haven’t shaved it off


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Now that I think about it, I must’ve had a hair bucket list lol. I’m trying to think of something I _haven’t_ done.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Anyone know of glycerin free leave in conditioners? I’d prefer something I can find on the ground, however I’m open to Internet shopping.


----------



## Meritamen

Took my mini twists out to do a good detangling on my hair. Very happy with my new growth that is coming in. Not sure if my hair grew at the average rate but it's way more length then I thought I would have by now in 10 months. My hair has always grown so slowly but finally picked up in speed this year. Makes me tempted to cut, but I like being able to put  my hair up in a bun so I will leave it alone for... maybe a year more? No rush.
Watched _Beyoncé_'s Black is King and I really want to try out some of the braided styles from there.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

So my hair was itching before my relaxer and STILL is itching? The culprit? My head is hot. I think lol. I was wearing my head wraps, and Sybil was not feeling it.


----------



## nyeredzi

Sweet relief. My head was so itchy. How did I forget that dandruff shampoo solves this problem for me? I guess it was because I didn't have dandruff this time, but the shampoo still works for whatever makes me itch. I had tried fenugreek and tea tree and blah blah. Forget all that homeopathic stuff, the actual medicated shampoo works the best. I took Head and Shoulders quiz and it recommended a line called Royal Oils, which seems targeted towards black people. Bought it straight away and used it that night. My head feels so much better. I bought the shampoo, conditioner, and a scalp cream you can apply between washes. I used the shampoo and conditioner, but not the cream yet.


----------



## LavenderMint

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LavenderMint
> Oh My!
> 
> How was this?  I have _Girl + Hair Curl Cloud_ in my Stash.


I used the entire 8oz jar of curl cloud without noticing- my hair is high porosity and it was barely damp (got sidetracked after shampooing). It had very little slip, did not seem to even help with detangling after heat; if it’s possible for a moisturizing dc to feel dry, then this was dry. 
If I purchased it again, I’d try it on dry hair just to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@LavenderMint


----------



## GettingKinky

I can’t find kinky curly knot today anywhere.  Sally’s said they had it, but after I placed my order they emailed me to say they can’t fill it. Target doesn’t have it and amazon is charging an arm and a leg.

what’s going on?????


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t find kinky curly knot today anywhere.  Sally’s said they had it, but after I placed my order they emailed me to say they can’t fill it. Target doesn’t have it and amazon is charging an arm and a leg.
> 
> what’s going on?????



I don’t know.  the owner is not being transparent on instagram.


----------



## GettingKinky

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I don’t know.  the owner is not being transparent on instagram.



I just placed an order directly on the kinky curly website, even though their shipping prices are outrageous. I’ll see what happens.


----------



## LavenderMint

My mom was reminiscing about the pink Queen Helene shampoo that came in a jar. I remember loving it when she used to use it on me when I was a kid. That smell, I used to open the jar just to sniff it...   the pearlescent pink swirls from scooping some out... she told me that it was so moisturizing that if time was tight she’d just rinse us out & move on. 
Just some hair memories...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I did the dumbest thing the other day and I had to cowash again lol. I call myself blow drying and using a heat protectant but I grabbed a keratin leave in instead of a heat protectant and I wonder why my hair was hard


----------



## Neomorph

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t find kinky curly knot today anywhere.  Sally’s said they had it, but after I placed my order they emailed me to say they can’t fill it. Target doesn’t have it and amazon is charging an arm and a leg.
> 
> what’s going on?????



 WHAT!? That is crazy. I picked up some on Friday from my local CVS. I might have to go back and stock up if there is a shortage online...I hope there isn't a formula change or anything I would be devastated!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ummm, where is the vendor thread?


----------



## Neomorph

nyeredzi said:


> Sweet relief. My head was so itchy. How did I forget that dandruff shampoo solves this problem for me? I guess it was because I didn't have dandruff this time, but the shampoo still works for whatever makes me itch. I had tried fenugreek and tea tree and blah blah. Forget all that homeopathic stuff, the actual medicated shampoo works the best. I took Head and Shoulders quiz and it recommended a line called Royal Oils, which seems targeted towards black people. Bought it straight away and used it that night. My head feels so much better. I bought the shampoo, conditioner, and a scalp cream you can apply between washes. I used the shampoo and conditioner, but not the cream yet.



I swear anti-dandruff shampoos are a life saver. T-sal has changed the game for me and seborrheic dermatitis (scalp eczema). Like you I had tried to go the all natural way, and while I know that works beautifully for some people...it was just not all that effective for me. The cream sounds interesting...I might have to try it out.

On the same topic, I really would love it if more black owned companies began making medicated shampoos. So far I've only found two (Dudley's and Design Essentials) and they both use the same ingredient- zinc pyrithione (same thing Head and Shoulders). I feel like someone could make a black owned version of Neutrogena's T-sal (which is 3% salicylic acid), I would snatch it up in a heart beat!


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ummm, where is the vendor thread?




good question


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Anyone know of glycerin free leave in conditioners? I’d prefer something I can find on the ground, however I’m open to Internet shopping.



TGIN Green Tea Leave-in is my fave because of it


----------



## Missjaxon

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ummm, where is the vendor thread?



@Bette Davis Eyes 
It's in the Business Forum.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

imaginary said:


> TGIN Green Tea Leave-in is my fave because of it


I love that one! It’s the C in my LCO method, but if I’m honest it’s LC most times. I was looking for a spray because I’m almost out of my APB leave in. I should’ve specified that lol smh. I think I found one. It’s not glycerin free but glycerin is 14th from the bottom. It’s TGIN Rose Water Curl Refresher? I think that’s the name.


----------



## Meritamen

Meritamen said:


> Watched _Beyoncé_'s Black is King and I really want to try out some of the braided styles from there.


I ended up started doing mini twists again. If it ain't broke.... hopefully, I can keep this in till January. I have gotten great results from keeping the twists in since the lockdown started. I'm still shocked how much new growth I have retained even before using any growth aids. I just started drinking smoothies again and drinking a herbal tea.


----------



## Silkylover

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I love that one! It’s the C in my LCO method, but if I’m honest it’s LC most times. I was looking for a spray because I’m almost out of my APB leave in. I should’ve specified that lol smh. I think I found one. It’s not glycerin free but glycerin is 14th from the bottom. It’s TGIN Rose Water Curl Refresher? I think that’s the name.


What do you use when you lc?


----------



## vevster

Since I have an appt with a new stylist is coming up, I am collecting pictures of what I want..... you know whose hair I really like?  Wanda Sykes.  I have several pics of her that I plan to show the stylist for my really overdue cut.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Silkylover said:


> What do you use when you lc?


A spray liquid leave in like APB’s Daily Refresher and a cream like TGIN Green Tea.


----------



## Neomorph

@GettingKinky I found some kinky curly knot today at my local Whole Foods and snagged two bottles. Maybe you can try a Whole Foods near you (or have it delivered via Amazon)? Or maybe try a local Walgreens.

I also checked the ingredients on the bottles purchased today and compared it against my open KCKT bottle and the ingredients list the same at least.


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I love that one! It’s the C in my LCO method, but if I’m honest it’s LC most times. I was looking for a spray because I’m almost out of my APB leave in. I should’ve specified that lol smh. I think I found one. It’s not glycerin free but glycerin is 14th from the bottom. It’s TGIN Rose Water Curl Refresher? I think that’s the name.



Ohh nice. I usually either dilute the TGIN in avj or just use plain avj for spray leave-ins.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

imaginary said:


> Ohh nice. I usually either dilute the TGIN in avj or just use plain avj for spray leave-ins.


Huh, I never thought about diluting the TGIN. About how much water to TGIN would you say?

I just realized you said avj and not water lol. I’m so sleep deprived.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don’t know how I make it to the puff stage with my natural hair. It’s so thick and hot, that it’s itchy.


----------



## GettingKinky

I ordered kinky curly knot today directly from their website and it shipped today.   I hope it gets here in time for wash day on Sunday. I’m scraping the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

GettingKinky said:


> I ordered kinky curly knot today directly from their website and it shipped today.   I hope it gets here in time for wash day on Sunday. I’m scraping the bottom of the barrel.



thanks for the update


----------



## Prettymetty

Me and my sis just braided babygirl’s hair. We so damn African


----------



## GettingKinky

Since I had to pay so much for shipping, I bought a huge 32 oz container of kinky curly knot today.


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Huh, I never thought about diluting the TGIN. About how much water to TGIN would you say?
> 
> I just realized you said avj and not water lol. I’m so sleep deprived.



Sorry for the late reply. I am absolutely not scientific or exact with it. I put in a squirt to about an ounce or so of liquid and shake for a while to get it cloudy and mixed out. You could use water, but I have hard water where I am, so I usually try to stick to avj.


----------



## Lita

@Prettymetty You & your sister did a fantastic job with her hair and she’s so precious 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Prettymetty

Lita said:


> @Prettymetty You & your sister did a fantastic job with her hair and she’s so precious
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Thank you boo. I got to figure out something to do with my hair. I’m headband with a bun these days


----------



## lindseyerinc

Saw two gorgeous heads of hair yesterday. The biggest thickest bun that gave me envy and a gorgeous mbl silk press. Hair envy on  100!


----------



## Colocha

I really just found a jar of deep conditioner from Hairveda from 2017 in the back of my fridge. It's a Christmas miracle


----------



## shasha8685

Half wigs and head wraps are gonna be the move this week. Giving my hair a break.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I am almost at the checkout of amazon and then I remember Vitacost is the place to be

Scoreeeeeeeee!


----------



## icsonia22

I wonder what the new standard of long hair is for people outside of the board. Like is it still sowewhere between shoulder length and APL or does it have to be longer than that?


----------



## Silkylover

icsonia22 said:


> I wonder what the new standard of long hair is for people outside of the board. Like is it still sowewhere between shoulder length and APL or does it have to be longer than that?


It's whatever you want it to be


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Prettymetty said:


> Me and my sis just braided babygirl’s hair. We so damn AfricanView attachment 461741


shes so beautiful...... those eyes though


----------



## Prettymetty

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> shes so beautiful...... those eyes though


Thank you dear


----------



## Colocha

icsonia22 said:


> I wonder what the new standard of long hair is for people outside of the board. Like is it still sowewhere between shoulder length and APL or does it have to be longer than that?


Where I live it's probably APL. We're still way behind on haircare stuff though


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hi.

I hope you guys are doing alright.

BIG SQUISHY HUG if you need it.


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to wash my hair and stop being so lazy... New wig. I love it. I only wear it at home though since it’s so big


----------



## LavenderMint

After 2 decades of being solely responsible for my hair, I have finally learned how to *neatly* braid with the hair out


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LavenderMint said:


> After 2 decades of being solely responsible for my hair, I have finally learned how to *neatly* braid with the hair out
> View attachment 462065


It looks great! So luscious and such. I can do that braid, but not the other one lol smh


----------



## Prettymetty

LavenderMint said:


> After 2 decades of being solely responsible for my hair, I have finally learned how to *neatly* braid with the hair out
> View attachment 462065


Thick and beautiful


----------



## shasha8685

My wash and go puffs come out so much better with mousse than with gel. I wonder if it's a porosity thing that causes the difference in results......


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m loving the forum update


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> I’m loving the forum update


I like it a little bit, but I think there’s still some bugs to work out.


----------



## Prettymetty

I couldn’t sleep and my wig fell off at my man’s house last night so I’m doing my hair today  I’m coloring it with Pigment Magenta color conditioner. Then I’ll shampoo and blow it out. I got too comfortable I guess


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> I couldn’t sleep and my wig fell off at my man’s house last night so I’m doing my hair today  I’m coloring it with Pigment Magenta color conditioner. Then I’ll shampoo and blow it out. I got too comfortable I guess


  My ponytail fell off on a guy I dated a while ago.


----------



## Prettymetty

My color conditioner turned out great! My hair was super soft and easy to straighten. Let me see if I can find a pic. My ends have been lifted (balayage a while back) but most of the bleached part has grown out. The red can be seen on the ends indoors and throughout my whole head in the sun. I don’t have any pics yet but I’ll take one when I go out later.


----------



## icsonia22

My grandma low key threw shade at me . She asked me if I ever do anything to my hair beside twist it/plat it up. If I did everything to my hair that my family thinks I should do, I might not have any. These fragile strands like to be left alone


----------



## imaginary

I really should've trimmed my hair last year, but tbh it'd probably still be damaged from all the blowdrying and flat-ironing I kept up with last year. I guess my only concern about loccing my hair now would be in colouring my hair. Too damaged to get the highlights I want right now, can't henna anymore so that when I can it won't just be red, and then my greys are loud and proud. Also waffling between 2 sisterlock consultants. Giving myself until September to make a hard-line decision.


----------



## LavenderMint

I found a gray hair... but it’s only a third gray. The lower six-ish inches are black and the few inches closer to my head are BRIGHT gray. I never really thought about this being a thing but it’s pretty. I always wanted a thick gray streak in my hair & now I finally get to see if that’s going to happen.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I had my hair blown out by the Dominicans and I doubt I'll be back anytime soon. My hair is LAID but I don't like that much heat (I skipped the flat iron). We also kept going back and forth over their comb choices. I haven't had a relaxer since December that small tooth comb was not about to detangle my hair, yet she kept trying to sneak and pick it up while I was on the phone.

Now back to babying my hair.


----------



## icsonia22

does anyone else experience friction when cornrowing their hair? I've tried moisturizing with scurl and whipped shea butter first but that just causes my hair to tangle. I blow dry at the highest level with the revair but i can still feel the resistance and friction as im cornrowing. I'm trying to install some crochet braids since the normal individual braids that i do with my own hair keep getting knots on the ends. Idk what i should be doing differently.


----------



## GettingKinky

Wrong thread


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair needs to be washed and deep conditioned. I’m just too tired though. And it’s hot


----------



## MzSwift

icsonia22 said:


> does anyone else experience friction when cornrowing their hair? I've tried moisturizing with scurl and whipped shea butter first but that just causes my hair to tangle. I blow dry at the highest level with the revair but i can still feel the resistance and friction as im cornrowing. I'm trying to install some crochet braids since the normal individual braids that i do with my own hair keep getting knots on the ends. Idk what i should be doing differently.



This happened to me all of the time -- especially as my hair grew longer.  My hair would always tangle so badly when I took down my cornrows.  So I started installing my crochets using the "Lazy Girl" method. I did plaits instead of cornrows and used a weaving net over that to lay my plaits down and to be able to attach the hair more easily. Once I started doing it this way, my hair would feel much better upon take down. She demonstrates it well in this video.  Her also has longer hair so that helps when you're trying to envision how it will look.  HTH!


----------



## Lita

Changing my hair routine,fall/winter is approaching quickly.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LavenderMint

Was in Target today & decided to walk through the Ethnic haircare aisle. So many many MANY options, a few new ones too. It was almost overwhelming.


----------



## icsonia22

MzSwift said:


> This happened to me all of the time -- especially as my hair grew longer.  My hair would always tangle so badly when I took down my cornrows.  So I started installing my crochets using the "Lazy Girl" method. I did plaits instead of cornrows and used a weaving net over that to lay my plaits down and to be able to attach the hair more easily. Once I started doing it this way, my hair would feel much better upon take down. She demonstrates it well in this video.  Her also has longer hair so that helps when you're trying to envision how it will look.  HTH!


WHAT!!!!?!?!? I'm sitting over here with a tender head for nothing lol. Thank you so much for posting this video. I do celie plats all the time so this is right up my alley


----------



## LavenderMint

Are headband wigs new? All of a sudden it seems like I’m being recommended videos for them out of the blue. I mean, I like a couple of them but it’s just weird.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m trying to buy some chebe oil. I saw an ad on Facebook or Instagram and it was $10 a bottle. Now I can’t find the ad again


----------



## icsonia22

thats it! these cornrows gotta go. i know for a fact i didn't put them in too tight and yet my scalp is having a hissy fit. not getting braids for a while must make you tender headed


----------



## MACGlossChick

I haven't had a relaxer since February. I put some knotless braids in in June and I'm just taking them down now. I've never had this length of new growth before, so I didn't know what my natural texture is truly like. Ummm... I think I might start transitioning.


----------



## Prettymetty

Bump... I had to search for pages to find this one. I just got off. I’m bout to shower and cook dinner for my boo. Just threw my wig on the nightstand. I’m glad I’m comfortable with him

Tomorrow if I get up early I’ll wash and straighten it.


----------



## toaster

Hi everyone!!! I haven’t been on the forum in a while and I’m totally lost. There are new hair care products and acronyms. Help!

Missed you all!


----------



## demlew

toaster said:


> Hi everyone!!! I haven’t been on the forum in a while and I’m totally lost. There are new hair care products and acronyms. Help!
> 
> Missed you all!



Welcome back! I hope you’re well. Which acronyms are new to you?


----------



## kxlot79

nope! I feel like they’re at least 20+ years old. They look a bit less obvious now though!
Ain’t it funny how the same hair things keep coming in style.
like fashion but with a much shorter cycle!


LavenderMint said:


> Are headband wigs new?


----------



## kxlot79

I haven’t “enjoyed” my hair at all this year.

My big styling debut of 9”+ of growth with a bunch of hair-tossin stylin was a total flop thanks to Uncle Rona. I don’t have anywhere to go and nothing to do that inspires getting dolled up.

So, to capitalize on the complete lack of motivation to get girly 99% of the time, I’ve entered myself into a 4-month (aggressively) PSing challenge. Which primarily relies on cornrows. 

I love my results so far. 

But I miss my hair.  

But I have no motivation to do anything more than the basic to it for styling nor desire to have someone else do it for me. 

Ugh. What do you do when the silver lining needs a silver lining???


----------



## Silkylover

I'll never understand  hiding your hair and missing it lol.   Just the leave the fake hair alone


----------



## toaster

demlew said:


> Welcome back! I hope you’re well. Which acronyms are new to you?


It took me much longer than it should have to realize ICH is Innersense I Create Hold. And then I head to read because Innersense isn’t even a brand I was aware of!

I’ll learn again. I’ve been natural since... 2009? 2010? My hair is still long but I just wear it up and I’m bored. Time to try actually wearing it curly for a bit.


----------



## Lita

I like using ambunu,but I think next time I'm going to crush up the leaves and make it into a powder and see how that goes.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LavenderMint

Lita said:


> I like using ambunu,but I think next time I'm going to crush up the leaves and make it into a powder and see how that goes.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I had to google it and it looks interesting. I wonder if it’s going to be the next big natural hair thing like chebe was.


----------



## lindseyerinc

toaster said:


> Hi everyone!!! I haven’t been on the forum in a while and I’m totally lost. There are new hair care products and acronyms. Help!
> 
> Missed you all!


I need an answer to a question asked a million years ago. Was the Barbara Sturm cream worth the price??


----------



## toaster

lindseyerinc said:


> I need an answer to a question asked a million years ago. Was the Barbara Sturm cream worth the price??


The cream? No! The hyaluronic acid serum.... probably.

I’m using the Allies of Skin hyaluronic acid serum and hoping it’s just as good since it’s 1/3 of the price.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Hi everyone!!! I haven’t been on the forum in a while and I’m totally lost. There are new hair care products and acronyms. Help!
> 
> Missed you all!



Welcome back!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> It took me much longer than it should have to realize ICH is Innersense I Create Hold. And then I head to read because Innersense isn’t even a brand I was aware of!
> 
> I’ll learn again. I’ve been natural since... 2009? 2010? My hair is still long but I just wear it up and I’m bored. Time to try actually wearing it curly for a bit.



I love I create hold. I’ve been wearing my hair curly for the last year and a half and this has become one of my staple products. It smooths my hair really well and has a nice soft hold.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I love I create hold. I’ve been wearing my hair curly for the last year and a half and this has become one of my staple products. It smooths my hair really well and has a nice soft hold.


Hiiii! I’ll be sitting through the wash and go thread trying to pick up tips. I’m hopeful my stylist has some suggestions but as soon as I realized I was trying something new with my hair I knew I needed LHCF back.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Hiiii! I’ll be sitting through the wash and go thread trying to pick up tips. I’m hopeful my stylist has some suggestions but as soon as I realized I was trying something new with my hair I knew I needed LHCF back.



I learned a lot about getting my wash n go working from following @iamblackgirlcurls. Their personalities are a little brusque, but they have solid information.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I learned a lot about getting my wash n go working from following @iamblackgirlcurls. Their personalities are a little brusque, but they have solid information.


Did you join the digital salon? I’m considering it...


----------



## Nightingale

Wet styling is not for my hair. I don't know why I keep trying to make it work. When styled dry or slightly damp; I get more definition, shine, and smoothness. From now on, I'm going to stop being dumb and stick with what I know works.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Did you join the digital salon? I’m considering it...



I joined for a few months last summer. It was definitely helpful, but also a little cult like. I rejoined for a month earlier this year just to see if there was anything new they were teaching.


----------



## Lita

LavenderMint said:


> I had to google it and it looks interesting. I wonder if it’s going to be the next big natural hair thing like chebe was.



@LavenderMint I think it is the next big thing a lot of folks are catching on,I know it’s gives great slip.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lindseyerinc

toaster said:


> The cream? No! The hyaluronic acid serum.... probably.
> 
> I’m using the Allies of Skin hyaluronic acid serum and hoping it’s just as good since it’s 1/3 of the price.


Thank you!!! Hyaluronic for darker skin tones or the regular one?


----------



## toaster

lindseyerinc said:


> Thank you!!! Hyaluronic for darker skin tones or the regular one?


Darker skin tones!

I also had a FAB facial at her store in NYC in February. I'd have another, but we can't get facials yet here.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LavenderMint said:


> I had to google it and it looks interesting. I wonder if it’s going to be the next big natural hair thing like chebe was.


 The only thing I didnt like is my hair was squeaky clean. What Im going to do when I get time is, mix the liquid with rhassoul .


----------



## Lissa0821

A few months ago I decided to stop coloring my hair and embracing my greys.  When with each week, it feels like it is showing up more and more as the color is washed out of my hair.  I now realize I need to learn how to care for my "new" head of hair.  Right now I have a lot of breakage with the line of demarcation of old colored hair and grey hair meet.  I am confident I will figure the right products to use and continue to grow out a lash head of grey hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

I tried that over hyped color wow dream coat and I’m not impressed. It’s marketed as a mini keratin treatment that lasts up to 4 shampoos. Supposedly your hair will be immune to humidity during this time. It was easy to apply, didn’t smell like anything, was watery, and my hair was difficult to detangle after my blow dry. I gave the bottle to my friend with 2c, 3b hair. My 4b coils were not having it.


----------



## imaginary

I've decided on a loctician. Fingers crossed it all goes well. I admit one of the main draws was that she said I absolutely did not have to cut 5 inches (YES FIVE) of hair to begin. Also I think she does good work with delicate edges, so here's me hoping for the best (and that I don't chicken out).


----------



## Prettymetty

Me and babygirl. She saw me reaching for the kanekalon and she sighed. So I put it back and braided her freshly cowashed hair. It’s holding up pretty well.


----------



## GGsKin

Last night I massaged my scalp with coffee and fenugreek oil and lightly sprayed my hair with a rice water + leave in mix before 'setting' it for bed. Today I styled it in a bun with a loose braid in the front.

I've been umming and ahh-ing between braiding my hair down as is- semi straight (to go under a wig) or washing it before hand. Writing it down, I may just wash and condition tomorrow as think my hair does need some replenishment before I put it away.


----------



## Embyra

Sigh it just dawned on me the end of the year is nearly here. I haven’t been doing anything with my hair. Bought some powders to start mixing and doing treatments and some MSM.
If you see old post being bumped for info it’s likely me


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Some of these YouTubers could use a nice shape up type cut. 

And they need to include shipping when they talk about prices if the item can't be found otg.


----------



## LavenderMint

I... Kev On Stage talks about “locs”. When I had locs, I began to have real issues with straight hair people  having them too and this is a *big* part of why.


----------



## icsonia22

Last night i dreamed that i was taking out crochet braids and accidentally cut half of my hair down to 4-5 inches. Thank God it was just a dream. My hair grows too slow to be chopping it off all the time


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I just put my hair in twists and it feels so good to be back with my old friend the protective style. I think i'm gonna do this until coronas over to see how much thickness and growth i can get in that time. It's almost fall anyway so why not hide my hair.


----------



## vevster

I am beginning to think my hair works best with more strengthening deep conditioners as opposed to ones that focus on moisture.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I found some old formulas of Infusium 23. I don’t remember who used to like it, but here’s a picture for old times sake

sorry y’all idk why these pictures keep coming out sideways now. I keep resizing them and they’re still sideways.


----------



## LavenderMint

I don’t know who here posted about You Go Naturals and their head wraps but thank you  I am loving the turbans and I’m about to try a pre-tied bun wrap.


----------



## icsonia22

idk what's up with all these hair nightmares. Must be pregnancy. Last night i dreamed i only texlaxed random sections of my hair and left the rest natural.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LavenderMint said:


> I don’t know who here posted about You Go Naturals and their head wraps but thank you  I am loving the turbans and I’m about to try a pre-tied bun wrap.


That was probably me lol. You’re welcome 
I personally prefer the t-shirt wraps over the turbans. It’s probably because my face shape is more suited to the t-shirt bun style lol. I like their headbands too.


----------



## Lita

I think I want to buy a heat brush,to lightly dry my hair for winter styles.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Rocky91

I don’t know what’s been up with me during this pandemic. Typically I can barely leave my hair alone in a protective style for more than three weeks lol. Now, I’ve been in nonstop braids and twists since almost March and I’m going to try to force myself to give my hair a longer break.

 I’ve honestly just been doing a day or two in between just to DC and redo the styles, and I don’t see any ill effects on my hair. Still, I’m going to force myself to take a break and bun for about two weeks. I also need a trim. When I push past every 8-10 weeks, I have nothing but drama with these fine ends.


----------



## MzSwift

icsonia22 said:


> idk what's up with all these hair nightmares. Must be pregnancy. Last night i dreamed i only texlaxed random sections of my hair and left the rest natural.



Congratulations!! Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy!


----------



## toaster

What are people sleeping in nowadays? Bonnets? Silk scarves? Silk pillowcases?


----------



## lindseyerinc

toaster said:


> What are people sleeping in nowadays? Bonnets? Silk scarves? Silk pillowcases?


Silk scarf on a silk pillowcase. My head slips and slides around a lot.


----------



## Rocky91

toaster said:


> What are people sleeping in nowadays? Bonnets? Silk scarves? Silk pillowcases?


Satin pillowcase as a back up plan, just in case my bonnet or scarf don’t make it on my head. In fact, I think it’s good for my edges to not have the tension of the scarf or bonnet  at night sometimes.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> What are people sleeping in nowadays? Bonnets? Silk scarves? Silk pillowcases?



Silk pillowcase but just bought a cute bonnet to see if I see a difference with second day hair.


----------



## Chromia

toaster said:


> What are people sleeping in nowadays? Bonnets? Silk scarves? Silk pillowcases?


A silk scarf. I get them from https://www.dharmatrading.com/scarves/silk/silk-scarves-and-veils.html.


----------



## niknakmac

oneastrocurlie said:


> Silk pillowcase but just bought a cute bonnet to see if I see a difference with second day hair.



I double up with a silk scarf and a silk pillowcase.


----------



## niknakmac

Found a cheapie shampoo and conditioner that I love. Garnier fructis  Aloe.  This stuff makes my hair feel great!


----------



## toaster

Thank you ladies!!
I was sleeping in a bonnet but it crushes my wash and go. I bought a buff to sleep in and it will work for a few more months until my hair is longer than the buff.
I’ll try a long silk scarf.


----------



## niknakmac

toaster said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> I was sleeping in a bonnet but it crushes my wash and go. I bought a buff to sleep in and it will work for a few more months until my hair is longer than the buff.
> I’ll try a long silk scarf.



I had this same problem with the bonnet and it also rubbed on my edges.  To maintain a wash n go I tie the hair down in the direction I wear it. It will flatten it through the night but the steam from the shower easily plumps it back up without losing any definition.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> I was sleeping in a bonnet but it crushes my wash and go. I bought a buff to sleep in and it will work for a few more months until my hair is longer than the buff.
> I’ll try a long silk scarf.



If I give my hair a good shake and light fluff it falls back into shape. My hair is shorter though so it's flat after sleeping with nothing or something on it lol.


----------



## shasha8685

These grays are getting on my nerves. 

I want to color my hair.......


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

toaster said:


> What are people sleeping in nowadays? Bonnets? Silk scarves? Silk pillowcases?


I sleep in a silk scarf with a weave net cap on top when I don’t have braids. I sleep kinda wild and just the scarf doesn’t stay on lol


----------



## GGsKin

toaster said:


> What are people sleeping in nowadays? Bonnets? Silk scarves? Silk pillowcases?


Silk scarf and silk pillowcase. I'm extra, plus silk is good for the skin


----------



## Prettymetty

My boss’s crotchet braids are pretty. I asked her how she did them and she told me it was braidless. She watched a hack video on YouTube. Basically rubber bands and connected ponytails. I’m tempted. Some kind of braid is happening this week


----------



## imaginary

I definitely should have bleached my hair before starting the loccing process. I was def too scared though.


----------



## toaster

I finally had the courage to do a length check post hair cut. Still waist length at the very back. She cut my hair with some face framing layers so it’s definitely not blunt or all one length. I went in with my hair being near hip length.

I think my hair will be shoulder length even if I grow it back out to hip length or beyond. But since wash day doesn’t take that long, I’ll let it grow out as much as I can.


----------



## Lita

toaster said:


> What are people sleeping in nowadays? Bonnets? Silk scarves? Silk pillowcases?



@toaster Hello! I use both silk pillowcase & bonnet,just in case my silk bonnet comes off I have my silk pillowcase to keep my skin and hair right.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

I think my hair/scalp is addictive to all things Fenugreek  

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## toaster

Lita said:


> @toaster Hello! I use both silk pillowcase & bonnet,just in case my silk bonnet comes off I have my silk pillowcase to keep my skin and hair right.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Thank you, Lita!! I bought a “buff” to sleep in for my wash and go’s, but I’m also going to get a silk pillowcase.


----------



## Neomorph

Lita said:


> I think my hair/scalp is addictive to all things Fenugreek
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 Fenugreek is the best! I need to hop back on the train and buy some fenugreek oil and some fenugreek DCs. I've given up on DIY but I'll gladly buy something pre-made


----------



## Lita

Neomorph said:


> Fenugreek is the best! I need to hop back on the train and buy some fenugreek oil and some fenugreek DCs. I've given up on DIY but I'll gladly buy something pre-made



@Neomorph Yes,your hair will thank you..It’s so many ready made Fenugreek treatments available,you no longer have to make your own

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m bored. I might braid my hair today


----------



## Lita

Companies are really upping their game with these natural hair/skin products.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Prettymetty

Braids are done


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 463283Braids are done


That was quick


----------



## Prettymetty

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That was quick


Yeah girl I don’t play


----------



## Prettymetty

I bought some chebe oil from hair growth co and it smells so good. I’ve been using it at least once a day. I’m looking forward to some progress


----------



## shasha8685

My Revair is here! If this cold air were here to stay, I would use it to straighten my hair!!!

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## vevster

I guess I'm keeping my new stylist.  I was in the Trader Joe's parking lot on Saturday when a woman pulled up in her car, pulled down her mask and asked me if "that was my natural hair"  I told her it was and said that my stylist was in Manhattan. I guess she thought she could find someone good in Long Island -  (I haven't been able to) because she made a little face.  Instagram is the new business card, so I gave the IG name for her to follow up....


----------



## shasha8685

The little section of hair that I did a bantu knot out on came out beautifully! I may have to do a bantu knot out on my entire head now!


----------



## janaq2003

Tried loreal hicolor dark auburn red.. not impressed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I dont know how folks set their hair at night. Even if i pineapple my hair gets stretched and if its too loose, then it gets compact.
 I sweat in my sleep a lot so if I want my hair to look like it did the previous day, I need to either braid it or twist it at night.


 I slept with just a bonnet on and woke up looking like someones aunt with my hair pushed above my eyebrows in a bouffant.


----------



## Platinum

I'm overdue for some much needed maintenance. I love doing my own hair but it take sooooo long to do. I'm thinking about going to the shop but sometimes I feel like my scalp doesn't feel as clean as I would like.  Am I the only one who feels like your scalp isn't really clean unless you do your own shampooing?


----------



## icsonia22

Revair blow dry complete. I have a serious love/hate relationship with my tangly fine strands


----------



## GGsKin

Platinum said:


> I'm overdue for some much needed maintenance. I love doing my own hair but it take sooooo long to do. I'm thinking about going to the shop but sometimes I feel like my scalp doesn't feel as clean as I would like.  Am I the only one who feels like your scalp isn't really clean unless you do your own shampooing?



I haven't had someone shampoo my hair in years. I miss it lol.


----------



## GGsKin

icsonia22 said:


> Revair blow dry complete. I have a serious love/hate relationship with my tangly fine strands



Your hair is growing so fast. I love your Revair result.


----------



## icsonia22

GGsKin said:


> Your hair is growing so fast. I love your Revair result.


thank you!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I dont know how folks set their hair at night. Even if i pineapple my hair gets stretched and if its too loose, then it gets compact.
> I sweat in my sleep a lot so if I want my hair to look like it did the previous day, I need to either braid it or twist it at night.
> 
> 
> I slept with just a bonnet on and woke up looking like someones aunt with my hair pushed above my eyebrows in a bouffant.



Maybe a bunch of little pineapples? My hair isn't long enough for one big one so I do like 5 smaller ones and I don't wrap the satin scrunchie around. I just put it on if that makes sense.

I can usually shake and then fluff a little to get it looking good again.


----------



## imaginary

These grey hairs are so aggravating. Definitely gonna try and sneak in a rinse on these baby locs.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I don't like having more than one bottle/jar/whatever of a product at a time. So I was super pumped finishing one of the two bottles of leave in that I had.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Castor oil and I are on a love affair.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Wish my scalp could cooperate so I didn't have to wash my hair every week.


----------



## Lita

I need to find large silk scarfs or maybe go to the material store..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GGsKin

Lita said:


> I need to find large silk scarfs *or maybe go to the material store*..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I do the bolded. Find some nice patterns/ colourways for a fraction of the price of a 'finished' scarf.


----------



## [email protected]@

My hair got messed up yesterday from wearing a helmet for paintballing. I was prepared for the most part though. I had a shower cap amongst other things, but it was the lack of my silk headwrap that did me in. I am truly disappointed because I've only been in these salon appt twists for less than 3 weeks. I'm truly miffed


----------



## imaginary

My hair is starting to relax and not stick up every which way. And the ends have begun to curl up all cute like. Still thin at the front, but I didn't think I'd feel cute for a while so this is nice. Oh the baby hairs in front didn't even try to hold on for over a week...


----------



## Lita

GGsKin said:


> I do the bolded. Find some nice patterns/ colourways for a fraction of the price of a 'finished' scarf.



@GGsKin Thank you,I’ll do that much easier & I can pick out some nice designs.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Prettymetty

I had a great impromptu wash day. I lathered twice with Chi rose hip shampoo and put humecto on for a few minutes. My hair was amazingly easy to detangle. It shocked me. I don’t know if it was the product combination or the hairgrowthco oil, but I’m doing a repeat wash day next week.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was trying to figure out why I couldn’t skip pages til I turned my phone in landscape mode. I’m like “oh, that’s where all the pages went” lmao smh


----------



## janaq2003

So...
The Doux mousse is a dont.
Made my hair dry as a bale of hay!


----------



## toaster

janaq2003 said:


> So...
> The Doux mousse is a dont.
> Made my hair dry as a bale of hay!


Oh no! That makes me sad because it’s one of my favorite products. I hope you can find a use for it or someone that can use it!


----------



## shasha8685

toaster said:


> Oh no! That makes me sad because it’s one of my favorite products. I hope you can find a use for it or someone that can use it!



It's one of my favorite products too! It's a staple for me!


----------



## GGsKin

My SSI parcel has arrived


----------



## Dayjoy

I JUST used The Doux Mousse Def!  This was probably my fifth or sixth time using it.  I know the first time was a big hit but it may have been drying one or more of those other times.  Y’all just reminded me to really pay attention to how my hair feels this time because I’m not totally sure about it.  Thanks!


----------



## toaster

Dayjoy said:


> I JUST used The Doux Mousse Def!  This was probably my fifth or sixth time using it.  I know the first time was a big hit but it may have been drying one or more of those other times.  Y’all just reminded me to really pay attention to how my hair feels this time because I’m not totally sure about it.  Thanks!



I’ve only used it on top of a gel, so I can’t say how it is alone, but I adore it! Quick drying and quite defining.


----------



## icsonia22

all i ever do is plan to do something fancy to my hair and then end up in celie braids pulled back into a bun. I don't know how to be anything other than a lazy natural


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The doux owner always projects this air of superiority when talking to her audience. Its annoying.

While I love the products and the fact that shes black owned and growing her brand, that tone is a turn off.

One time customers were explaining how they have to  seal their hair in depending on where they live and she just blatantly told them, they are wrong and using inferior products ,etc.  She later deleted the post but it was just wow. We spoke in DMs about the conversation and she had this long explanation about science and xyz. I just dont think she realizes/understands there are some people that cant use glycerin the in colder weather.

 Her big poppa gel I could never use in NJ in the fall/winter, where some women have no problem using glycerin products and MAY seal them in. That works for them.


----------



## LavenderMint

I want a haircut. A big one. I just don’t know what it will end up looking like; all I know is I don’t want anything shaved.


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The doux owner always projects this air of superiority when talking to her audience. Its annoying.
> 
> While I love the products and the fact that shes black owned and growing her brand, that tone is a turn off.
> 
> One time customers were explaining how they have to  seal their hair in depending on where they live and she just blatantly told them, they are wrong and using inferior products ,etc.  She later deleted the post but it was just wow. We spoke in DMs about the conversation and she had this long explanation about science and xyz. I just dont think she realizes/understands there are some people that cant use glycerin the in colder weather.
> 
> Her big poppa gel I could never use in NJ in the fall/winter, where some women have no problem using glycerin products and MAY seal them in. That works for them.


It’s interesting because some stylists really have a philosophy that hair doesn’t have to be as complicated or as many steps as a lot of people are doing. And that’s fine. For the last month I’ve been shampooing, conditioning, and styling in a wash and go with no extra steps or moisturizer and it’s been working okay. But daily cowashing worked for me too. And deep conditioning overnight worked too. And cassia treatments worked too. So I don’t buy that simple is the best regimen. 

My only comment is that if you’re a stylist with a product line and you really just believe in cleansing, conditioning and styling, her product line has wayyyyy too many products. And she’s creating them and selling them because she knows people will use them. So she shouldn’t have a high and mighty attitude. She’s part of the “problem” if she thinks there is one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

> At one point after picking up the girl, Martinez-Romero brought her to a Burger King and bought her a 10-piece order of spicy chicken nuggets and a soda, which she relayed to police after she was located, the report said
> 
> Investigators went to locations in Providence and Cranston and sifted through surveillance video until they spotted the suspect vehicle in the drive-thru at the Burger King at 966 Park Ave. in Cranston. The manager found the corresponding food order, according to the report, which gave detectives a* debit card number*.
> 
> Warrant in hand, police went to a bank on Westminster Street in Providence where they* linked the card number to a name and address*.
> 
> Martinez-Romero was then arrested at an establishment on Manton Avenue in Providence. The police report states that he is married and was holding a newborn baby at the time of his arrest



These have got to be some of the dumbest criminals.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> It’s interesting because some stylists really have a philosophy that hair doesn’t have to be as complicated or as many steps as a lot of people are doing. And that’s fine. For the last month I’ve been shampooing, conditioning, and styling in a wash and go with no extra steps or moisturizer and it’s been working okay. But daily cowashing worked for me too. And deep conditioning overnight worked too. And cassia treatments worked too. So I don’t buy that simple is the best regimen.
> 
> My only comment is that if you’re a stylist with a product line and you really just believe in cleansing, conditioning and styling, her product line has wayyyyy too many products. And she’s creating them and selling them because she knows people will use them. So she shouldn’t have a high and mighty attitude. She’s part of the “problem” if she thinks there is one.



I was only aware of the foam and the Big Poppa gel. I just went on their site and I was amazed at how many things they sell. :-0


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Between the Rice Water spray with essential oils and the Egyptian castor oil, my scalp is doing jumping jacks.


----------



## Embyra

I bought some jojoba oil all these years natural and I have never tried that oil till NOW! *insert evil laugh*


----------



## shasha8685

I need to get me some more slap caps. They keep my hair nice and protected under my head wraps.


----------



## imaginary

Always knew vaguely that I sweat from my scalp, but whew do I notice now


----------



## Nightingale

Postpartum,  my hair has been shedding like crazy and felt coarser & dryer. I expected shedding, but the dryness had me contemplating cutting it all off. Between new baby and homeschooling I havent had the time or inclination to try new products or change my regimen. So I just dealt with it and figured I'd schedule a cut/trim when I had time. 

But this last couple weeks I noticed my curls seemed to be clumping more during the wash process, have more shine, and havent been as dry. The shedding is still a lot, but not as bad as it was 4 months ago. This wash day, my hair felt almost silky when I rinsed out my conditioner. The best it's felt in nearly 6 months and without making any changes in my products or routine. 

I'm assuming this means it was a hormonal issue and not poor care. Thank goodness! I'm praying my hair will continue improving and I can get back to keeping it simple and growing to longer lengths.


----------



## vevster

Companies are getting aggressive with the sales strategy and I am HERE for it!
When I had my color updated they put a new gel in my hair that I really liked.  I went to order it with a disc code from IG, but then changed my mind and abandoned my cart.  They emailed my an additional 5 dollars off via paypal!  So I caved and got the Curly / Coily kit.


----------



## GGsKin

vevster said:


> Companies are getting aggressive with the sales strategy and I am HERE for it!
> When I had my color updated they put a new gel in my hair that I really liked.  I went to order it with a disc code from IG, but then changed my mind and abandoned my cart.  They emailed my an additional 5 dollars off via paypal!  So I caved and got the Curly / Coily kit.



I love a discount. And extra discount


----------



## HealthyHair2020

My scalp has not been itchy all week! Feels like a miracle. The only difference in my regimen this week is that I started using As I Am JBCO Water again on my scalp and hair this week. Definitely have to keep that on deck from now on.


----------



## Lita

“Venting” I’m so sick of these natural hair bullies on social media,it’s ridiculous how they are attacking people.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GettingKinky

Lita said:


> “Venting” I’m so sick of these natural hair bullies on social media,it’s ridiculous how they are attacking people.
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



what happened?


----------



## Lita

GettingKinky said:


> what happened?



@GettingKinky Hello! I was watching a young YouTuber and apparently she’s new to being a natural,she said her hair type was 3b/3c but it’s more 4b and the troll attacks on her was/are insane..Folks accusing her on wanting a loser curl/wanting to be something she’s not etc,etc..Just insanity all around.. This is not new,the past couple of months,I have witnessed other Naturals being bullied as well.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Embyra

I have been using amla powder daily for over a month
I feel It’s making a difference with shedding/hair rentention.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

This past week reminded me why I love wearing my hair in twists.


----------



## toaster

Already thinking about my upcoming curly hair shaping in January. I want to grow my hair out, so I don’t want to take off much length. All the super cute angled shapes I see live above the shoulders and not below the shoulders. I have a lot of hair, but most of my strands are fine, and even curly my hair doesn’t have a ton of “volume.”

I need to stop comparing my hair/journey to others and just accept how my hair hangs.


----------



## GettingKinky

Lita said:


> @GettingKinky Hello! I was watching a young YouTuber and apparently she’s new to being a natural,she said her hair type was 3b/3c but it’s more 4b and the troll attacks on her was/are insane..Folks accusing her on wanting a loser curl/wanting to be something she’s not etc,etc..Just insanity all around.. This is not new,the past couple of months,I have witnessed other Naturals being bullied as well.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



That’s so sad. I don’t see any upside to this whole hair typing system.


----------



## Embyra

Going to co wash my hair. I shampooed last Wednesday and used the qhemet amla on wet hair. It made my hair so dry.

it’s my own fault it says to use on dry or damp hair which I normally do.


----------



## NaturallyFlawless

Wow I haven’t signed on in a long time here but I’m surprised these boards are still going


----------



## Embyra

Cowashed with Tresemme moisture rich conditioner 
Twisted with Camille rose leave in


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was this close to getting my hair braided.

 I asked them are they limiting the amount of customers in the salon and never got a response back.* IM good sis!*

The salon is small anyways. Nah, I can wait


----------



## vevster

I don't get the clumpage I want from the Curlsmith Souffle --- that is why I prefer the In Shower Styling gel.  However, the cast is soft though, once broken.......


----------



## lavaflow99

Blow dried and flat ironed my hair for the first time by myself in years (and first time as a natural).  I have had it flat ironed by a stylist though but never by me.  I needed to trim my ends as my last trim was in March and I didn't want to go to a stylist.

Pleased how long my hair is getting and hope I did a decent job getting rid of those bad ends.  And the poof is already happening LOL.  So glad I am not a straight natural.


----------



## vevster

vevster said:


> I don't get the clumpage I want from the Curlsmith Souffle --- that is why I prefer the In Shower Styling gel.  However, the cast is soft though, once broken.......


Ha, my hair is always faking me out.  The souffle gave me gorgeous 2nd day curls that are not dry!  I'm going to play with it a bit.


----------



## NaturallyFlawless

Those interested in faster hair growth look into this revolutionary product. I’d love for you all to try it and review it here and on Facebook 








						Category: Healing Hair & Body Oil
					

Treats over 100 conditions of the scalp, skin and mouth! In addition to hair and beard growth, try it on acne, eczema, psoriasis, nail fungus,...




					www.naturallydivineproducts.net


----------



## AmethystLily

Lita said:


> @GettingKinky Hello! I was watching a young YouTuber and apparently she’s new to being a natural,she said her hair type was 3b/3c but it’s more 4b and the troll attacks on her was/are insane..Folks accusing her on wanting a loser curl/wanting to be something she’s not etc,etc..Just insanity all around.. This is not new,the past couple of months,I have witnessed other Naturals being bullied as well.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


And yet I wouldn't be surprised if some of these SAME people flock to those videos featuring people with type 3 hair claiming to be type 4 for views, hoping that they can get the same 'curl definition' by copying their routines.


----------



## Lita

AmethystLily said:


> And yet I wouldn't be surprised if some of these SAME people flock to those videos featuring people with type 3 hair claiming to be type 4 for views, hoping that they can get the same 'curl definition' by copying their routines.



@AmethystLily You are absolutely right,these folks are doing the most fit views.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GettingKinky

I have fallen in love with Briogeo Don’t Despair Hair mask.  But now I found out that they changed the formula. 
luckilyI still have 2 unopened containers, but this is one of their most popular products, why would they change the formula?!?


----------



## Neomorph

GettingKinky said:


> I have fallen in love with Briogeo Don’t Despair Hair mask.  But now I found out that they changed the formula. ☹
> luckilyI still have 2 unopened containers, but this is one of their most popular products, why would they change the formula?!?



That's what always get me about these curly/natural hair companies. Like I can understand reformulating a product that wasn't really well received...but when you have something that's very popular why change it? If it ain broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

vevster said:


> I don't get the clumpage I want from the Curlsmith Souffle --- that is why I prefer the In Shower Styling gel.  However, the cast is soft though, once broken.......



Which would you say, has the longer lasting strong/firm hold?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> I have fallen in love with Briogeo Don’t Despair Hair mask.  But now I found out that they changed the formula. ☹
> luckilyI still have 2 unopened containers, but this is one of their most popular products, why would they change the formula?!?


That would explain all of the promos/sales of the product on their website, & on Sephora's website...  
Is the newer formula online anywhere? 
I wish companies would at least give a heads-up prior to re-formulating products!


----------



## vevster

Shadow_Lace said:


> Which would you say, has the longer lasting strong/firm hold?


The In Shower has the stronger hold.... but see my follow up post, I like the souffle --- leaves my curls soft -- not dry..


----------



## Embyra

Something about watching natural hair YouTube vids ......Makes you get out the shears and cut those raggedy ends  

I may cut some more on Sunday after my wash.

After that I’m sticking to a 3 month routine.


----------



## toaster

Going to try a mousse only (no leave in) wash and go on my next wash.

If I could get a true one product wash and go my life would be even easier than it is now...


----------



## LavenderMint

Scheduled my hair cut and I feel so anxious but in a good way.


----------



## GettingKinky

LavenderMint said:


> Scheduled my hair cut and I feel so anxious but in a good way.



Are you cutting a lot?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I have fallen in love with Briogeo Don’t Despair Hair mask.  But now I found out that they changed the formula. ☹
> luckilyI still have 2 unopened containers, but this is one of their most popular products, why would they change the formula?!?



Aw man. Changed it how?


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Aw man. Changed it how?



the biggest change to me is that the protein source is no longer hydrolyzed keratin.
I haven’t purchased the new version but there are quite a few reviews on Sephora complaining about it. I also think that oils are higher on the list of ingredients, but I would have to double check that.


----------



## imaginary

I just think it's disrespectful that my hair isn't growing 2" a month.


----------



## GGsKin

The audacity of those follicles!



imaginary said:


> I just think it's disrespectful that my hair isn't growing 2" a month.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> the biggest change to me is that the protein source is no longer hydrolyzed keratin.
> I haven’t purchased the new version but there are quite a few reviews on Sephora complaining about it. I also think that oils are higher on the list of ingredients, but I would have to double check that.



I just compared my current jar with what's on their site. The ingredient list is totally flipped around. Behentrimonium Methosulfate which was the 4th ingredient on my jar is now near the bottom. All the oils got pushed to the front. The proteins are same 3 as before ( I don't have keratin listed on my jar). And all the peel ingredients are gone. 

Why can't they leave stuff be. Smh.


----------



## Mapleoats

Did a rollerset last night and got pretty smoothe results on my coarse type 4 hair. Probably my best set to date. I’m seeing some small broken hairs though, not sure if it was the rollers or if I need a protein or moisture treatment. Still learning my hair I guess. It’s up in a bun now where it will stay for the next 10-14 days

edit— I steamed last night with my new LCL steamer, so I don’t think moisture is the issue. I used a mix of mielle babassu mint and the mielle protein free conditioner. I am trying to use these up as they’re Just okay, not my favourite. But my hair felt nice and moisturized after.


----------



## toaster

Beautiful set @Mapleoats!!

Yesterday a hairstylist I follow on IG was going on about not using oils on your hair, and someone asked “what if another hair stylist I follow uses oils?”

The response was to pick a philosophy and unfollow anyone that doesn’t agree.

I had to laugh because 1) I’m actually trying to follow most of this stylists philosophies and really had no problem giving up oil or products with oil in the top 5 ingredients but 2) is it really that serious?


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I just compared my current jar with what's on their site. The ingredient list is totally flipped around. Behentrimonium Methosulfate which was the 4th ingredient on my jar is now near the bottom. All the oils got pushed to the front. The proteins are same 3 as before ( I don't have keratin listed on my jar). And all the peel ingredients are gone.
> 
> Why can't they leave stuff be. Smh.



I bought mine about a 18 months ago so I’m not sure when they stopped using keratin, but I really like keratin.  That’s the only protein in mine. I sent them an email and I got a fairly generic response.


Thank you for reaching out to us, we are happy to help with your inquiry about our products!

We completely understand your confusion. 
We’ve recently improved and updated the formula for *DDR Deep Conditioning Hair Mask*in the best ways possible. 
The good news is, we’re confident that it’s just as clean and effective as the original product you know and love for your hair!

Our team is passionate about making clean, high-quality products that give you the results you expect—you could say we have very high standards  In that spirit, we’re continuously looking for ways to make our great products even better.

If for any reason you’re not thrilled with this product, we’d love to offer you a complimentary hair counseling session to help you find another Briogeo product that better meets your healthy hair goals. 

Please feel free to reach out with any additional questions—we’re here to help!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

oneastrocurlie said:


> I just compared my current jar with what's on their site. The ingredient list is totally flipped around. Behentrimonium Methosulfate which was the 4th ingredient on my jar is now near the bottom. All the oils got pushed to the front. The proteins are same 3 as before ( I don't have keratin listed on my jar). And all the peel ingredients are gone.
> 
> Why can't they leave stuff be. Smh.



I wanted to add to this. I just checked the Sephora website. They posted the newer ingredients list for the DDR mask.
Unfortunately, it's like your post.
Why'd she put all of the conditioning agents towards the bottom? 

Oils, some humectants, hydrolyzed proteins, then the actual conditioning agents near the bottom? 

Now how much slip will be lost with this formulation?

There's different ways to combine the ingredients, so they don't compromise the integrity of the hair.


----------



## Rocky91

I went ahead and ordered a length check t-shirt for the first time and i've been on hair boards for more than a decade at this point  
i just really want to achieve blunt APL on my blowdried natural hair (i get more consistent results blowdrying than flatironing, so i think it's better for length checks) after a trim in 2021 and i'm done growing hair, so i figure the shirt will give me some precise info on how my hair is doing from quarter to quarter. or maybe every two months


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> I wanted to add to this. I just checked the Sephora website. They posted the newer ingredients list for the DDR mask.
> Unfortunately, it's like your post.
> Why'd she put all of the conditioning agents towards the bottom?
> 
> Oils, some humectants, hydrolyzed proteins, then the actual conditioning agents near the bottom?
> 
> Now how much slip will be lost with this formulation?
> 
> There's different ways to combine the ingredients, so they don't compromise the integrity of the hair.


I’m so sad. I LOVE this conditioner.


----------



## Mapleoats

I generally avoid DIYs because they are time consuming and I already spend too much time on my hair lol. Buuuuut lately I’ve been thinking of making my own hydration spray/mix. The goal is something super hydrating and slippery that won’t weigh my hair down or leave it feeling sticky for rollersets, and mid week moisturizing when my hair is in twists.

I already add aloe vera juice to my spray bottle and my hair loves it, so I wanna take it a step farther. I’m thinking to add coconut water and the ordinary’s amino acids + b5 serum.

This TO serum already has a high concentration of amino acids, Panthenol, and a bunch of non glycerin humectants. so I’d just buy this and dump a bit of it in my spray bottle lol. Too lazy to source the ingredients and fully DIY it myself


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> Are you cutting a lot?


I want to but they’re always very hesitant to cut as much off as I want. My hair is chronically dry and tends to develop bubbles that become splits all up and down the length of the hair shaft. So a lot of hair needs to go, either now or later.


----------



## Mitzi

Admission:  
I lost over half of my hair during this pandemic. I suspect I had CV-19 back in November and there were a lot of people here from Wuhan going back and forth. What happened was either the result of that sudden hair loss that occurs months later or just that I didn't comb and just bunned for a week. I'd done it before with difficulty detangling but no massive hairfall. Oh well. It's on the mend now but my ponytail is so pathetic. Poor thing.

So, can anybody tell me what ever happened to the Dominican Banos de Colores hair tints? Does anybody know of any good substitutes?


----------



## Prettymetty

New product! I’ve been wanting one of these. They worked well in the past (relaxer days.) I’m looking forward to my next blowout


----------



## GGsKin

Everytime I see someone blowdry hair with the dryer or concentrator nozzle directly on the hair, I cringe.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I don't understand why life insurance isn't deemed as important as it used to be.

I can always remember the insurance man coming to my grandmothers house when I was little.


----------



## Rocky91

I adore April Sunny’s videos  she’s a relaxed Youtuber with lovely hair and such a chic aesthetic.

i’m so inspired by her cute styles. I’ve always struggled with protective styling my own hair without feeling a little frumpy, but these are so chic and sexy.


----------



## LadyRaider

I'm curious about curls. My hair is mostly wavy. I mean I don't have a lot of those boing-boing curls except for in the back. Is this normal? Are other people doing something to get more boing-boings like twisting or something? I love that hair with all the clumped boings!


----------



## Nightingale

An in law told me yesterday, "You have all that pretty hair, but you never do anything with it."

It made me laugh because I used to think the same thing about long haired women back in the day. Now I know that keeping it simple is a major part of length retention and growth.  

After laughing, I simply thanked her for the compliment.  She walked away confused by my response, which of course made me laugh a more.


----------



## GettingKinky

Nightingale said:


> An in law told me yesterday, "You have all that pretty hair, but you never do anything with it."
> 
> It made me laugh because I used to think the same thing about long haired women back in the day. Now I know that keeping it simple is a major part of length retention and growth.
> 
> After laughing, I simply thanked her for the compliment.  She walked away confused by my response, which of course made me laugh a more.



what does she want you to do with it?


----------



## Nightingale

GettingKinky said:


> what does she want you to do with it?



Straighten it, wand curls, "something cute". 
I'm more of a quick updo, single braid, two strand twists, curly ponytail type of girl.


----------



## LadyRaider

LadyRaider said:


> I'm curious about curls. My hair is mostly wavy. I mean I don't have a lot of those boing-boing curls except for in the back. Is this normal? Are other people doing something to get more boing-boings like twisting or something? I love that hair with all the clumped boings!


Nevermind. I'm stupid. My hair was still wet.


----------



## toaster

LadyRaider said:


> Nevermind. I'm stupid. My hair was still wet.


Glad you figured it out!

I think more naturals than we realize have more of a tight S wave pattern as opposing to a circular curl, especially as the hair gets longer. My hair completely dry hangs in tight waves and curls at the ends.


----------



## LadyRaider

toaster said:


> Glad you figured it out!
> 
> I think more naturals than we realize have more of a tight S wave pattern as opposing to a circular curl, especially as the hair gets longer. My hair completely dry hangs in tight waves and curls at the ends.


That's what my hair was doing. wave, and then boings at the ends. Now that it's dry there's a lot more boing.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Glad you figured it out!
> 
> I think more naturals than we realize have more of a tight S wave pattern as opposing to a circular curl, especially as the hair gets longer. My hair completely dry hangs in tight waves and curls at the ends.



That’s what my hair does too. I wish it curled all the way to the root, but that’s not what it does.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> That’s what my hair does too. I wish it curled all the way to the root, but that’s not what it does.


I wish my hair had a bit more volume but I’m realizing at this length it’s just going to hang down. Or I could cut my crown super short and look crazy.
Isn’t hair funny?


----------



## Mitzi

So, my ignorant butt tried the semi-permanent color from Jerom Punky Color in Ebony rather than waiting to find the one I wanted and I came out like a Smurf!  My bathtub is smurfed, my feet and hands are smurfed, just Smurf everywhere.  This happened in the shower.  Beware.


----------



## jamaica68

Mitzi said:


> So, my ignorant butt tried the semi-permanent color from Jerom Punky Color in Ebony rather than waiting to find the one I wanted and I came out like a Smurf!  My bathtub is smurfed, my feet and hands are smurfed, just Smurf everywhere.  This happened in the shower.  Beware.



Yikes, I'm sorry that happened to you.  Now I'm hearing the smurf song in my head.


----------



## Prettymetty

My new blow dryer is everything!
I’m feeling lazy. I may just rock the blown out pony this week


----------



## gemruby41

Shadow_Lace said:


> I wanted to add to this. I just checked the Sephora website. They posted the newer ingredients list for the DDR mask.
> Unfortunately, it's like your post.
> Why'd she put all of the conditioning agents towards the bottom?
> 
> Oils, some humectants, hydrolyzed proteins, then the actual conditioning agents near the bottom?
> 
> Now how much slip will be lost with this formulation?
> 
> There's different ways to combine the ingredients, so they don't compromise the integrity of the hair.


I tried the new formula, and my hair was very tangled. It had no slip. My hair felt as if it was stripped with shampoo. The previous formula made my hair so soft, and the slip was great.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LadyRaider said:


> I'm curious about curls. My hair is mostly wavy. I mean I don't have a lot of those boing-boing curls except for in the back. Is this normal? Are other people doing something to get more boing-boings like twisting or something? I love that hair with all the clumped boings!


Boing boings crack me up lmao. But to answer your question, it’s really up to your hair. I’ve noticed a lot of people do flat twist outs to get a more uniform pattern.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I came back just in time for my birthday  STILL have these braids in but I’m tired of them and I’m ready to take them OWT.


----------



## lindseyerinc

I wish there was something like Latisse for hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

gemruby41 said:


> I tried the new formula, and my hair was very tangled. It had no slip. My hair felt as if it was stripped with shampoo. The previous formula made my hair so soft, and the slip was great.



This is so sad. Why would Briogeo ruin a great product???


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Cut these long ol’ braids to a bob and I’m kinda feeling it.


----------



## GGsKin

Still annoyed that I lost my seamless comb, slick brush and Denman brush on a train two weeks ago. I was hoping they would be handed in to lost property but I think I'll have to sick it up and repurchase. I'm sentimental about that wooden slick brush


----------



## vevster

My hair is so hydrated lately. The only thing I can attribute it to is my styler— Curlsmith’s Soufflé. It’s the only difference.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey, i just realized. Where are the birthdays at?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Found it.


@MyAngelEyez~C~U @pjthom001 @ShaynaBole 

@Tanyshar22 @juliusskinner @Cbgo @briona hunter


----------



## Mapleoats

For the life of me I will never understand the the hype for the Felicia leatherwood detangling brush. I used this brush exclusively for over a year, and it was always so difficult to get through my hair, and took forever to detangle! I thought this was just par for the course with my hair. Few months ago I went on a whim and tried a bunch of new detangling brushes. The big winner was a $5 brush from Sally’s that I hadn’t heard anyone talking about. the Sally’s brush just glides through my hair, literally I can detangle my whole head in 20 minutes if I want to now. Anyway just picked up the FL brush for the first time in months. Tried to brush through a TINY section of hair that was not even very tangled, and it still got stuck!!! I’m about ready to chuck that thing.

(I also like the tangle teezer for smoothing my hair after detangling with my Sally’s brush  )


----------



## vevster

gemruby41 said:


> I tried the new formula, and my hair was very tangled. It had no slip. My hair felt as if it was stripped with shampoo. The previous formula made my hair so soft, and the slip was great.


Oh well, won't be repurchasing....


----------



## water_n_oil

gemruby41 said:


> I tried the new formula, and my hair was very tangled. It had no slip. My hair felt as if it was stripped with shampoo. The previous formula made my hair so soft, and the slip was great.


This mess is why brand loyalty is so hard. I loved the original formula.


----------



## GettingKinky

Mapleoats said:


> For the life of me I will never understand the the hype for the Felicia leatherwood detangling brush. I used this brush exclusively for over a year, and it was always so difficult to get through my hair, and took forever to detangle! I thought this was just par for the course with my hair. Few months ago I went on a whim and tried a bunch of new detangling brushes. The big winner was a $5 brush from Sally’s that I hadn’t heard anyone talking about. the Sally’s brush just glides through my hair, literally I can detangle my whole head in 20 minutes if I want to now. Anyway just picked up the FL brush for the first time in months. Tried to brush through a TINY section of hair that was not even very tangled, and it still got stuck!!! I’m about ready to chuck that thing.
> 
> (I also like the tangle teezer for smoothing my hair after detangling with my Sally’s brush  )



I like the Felicia learherwood brush, but I haven’t tried any of the other brushes. As long as my hair is saturated with conditioner and water l, it goes through really easily. Of course I don’t have  nearly as much hair as you do.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Amanda milani @barefootgurl @Buttafly75 @hcamara @HeatherB_1908 @IndigoDimps @lexitrent1977 @Lynnie @nala172 @Your majesty


----------



## LavenderMint

My hair is loving this foggy weather. A nice, fluffy, & well defined wash and go is a good way to end the week.


----------



## Mapleoats

GettingKinky said:


> I like the Felicia learherwood brush, but I haven’t tried any of the other brushes. As long as my hair is saturated with conditioner and water l, it goes through really easily. Of course I don’t have  nearly as much hair as you do.


Maybe my hair is just too thick for it, but if it works for you I’m glad! A lot of people really do love that brush


----------



## CurliDiva

I don't have SET IT (protective style) and FORGET IT (low manipulation) hair!


----------



## Rocky91

I made an appt to get my first sew in of the year in November, but I’m not even entirely positive that we won’t be under another shut down order by that point, with the way the numbers are going. We shall see.


----------



## Nightingale

Mapleoats said:


> For the life of me I will never understand the the hype for the Felicia leatherwood detangling brush. I used this brush exclusively for over a year, and it was always so difficult to get through my hair, and took forever to detangle! I thought this was just par for the course with my hair. Few months ago I went on a whim and tried a bunch of new detangling brushes. The big winner was a $5 brush from Sally’s that I hadn’t heard anyone talking about. the Sally’s brush just glides through my hair, literally I can detangle my whole head in 20 minutes if I want to now. Anyway just picked up the FL brush for the first time in months. Tried to brush through a TINY section of hair that was not even very tangled, and it still got stuck!!! I’m about ready to chuck that thing.
> 
> (I also like the tangle teezer for smoothing my hair after detangling with my Sally’s brush  )



I thought the FD brush was hype, but it worked very well for me. I was so blown away by the performance, I bought another one. Do you have a pic or link to the Sally's brush? I'd spend $5 to test it ou.


----------



## Mapleoats

I can finally get my twist outs into a comfortable, low tension and decent looking bun. This done changed the game for me y’all.




Nightingale said:


> I thought the FD brush was hype, but it worked very well for me. I was so blown away by the performance, I bought another one. Do you have a pic or link to the Sally's brush? I'd spend $5 to test it ou.


Yes this is the brush! https://www.sallybeauty.com/tools-a...hion-less-vented-paddle-brush/SBS-680993.html

Edit — just read the reviews for this brush on Sally’s. Hadn’t read them before but apparently everyone says it breaks really easy. Idk about that, ive been using this brush on my hair for a few months now and haven’t had any issues. If it breaks on me I will definitely repurchase


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Mapleoats said:


> I can finally get my twist outs into a comfortable, low tension and decent looking bun. This done changed the game for me y’all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is the brush! https://www.sallybeauty.com/tools-a...hion-less-vented-paddle-brush/SBS-680993.html
> 
> Edit — just read the reviews for this brush on Sally’s. Hadn’t read them before but apparently everyone says it breaks really easy. Idk about that, ive been using this brush on my hair for a few months now and haven’t had any issues. If it breaks on me I will definitely repurchase


I have this brush. I love it. I have the Phillips version too. It lasts longer than the one from Sally’s


----------



## Mapleoats

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I have this brush. I love it. I have the Phillips version too. It lasts longer than the one from Sally’s


Ohhh good to know. Thank you!


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Mapleoats said:


> Ohhh good to know. Thank you!



I can't get the Amazon link to work.  It's called the Phillips Flexx Brush.  It's $9.


----------



## imaginary

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I have this brush. I love it. I have the Phillips version too. It lasts longer than the one from Sally’s
> 
> View attachment 464653



I also endorse this brush. Made detangling a breeze, especially under running water. I found the link I used here


----------



## mzteaze

Just realized today that The Mane Choice discontinued the Green Tea and Carrot oil deep conditioner.


----------



## LavenderMint

Curl Junkie Curl Rehab deep conditioner has A Smell.  
I’m on the fence about whether I like it or not (the scent) but my hair is so soft clumped right now, I might have to just deal with it.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

mzteaze said:


> Just realized today that The Mane Choice discontinued the Green Tea and Carrot oil deep conditioner.



That's one of the few products that my hair liked from them.


----------



## mzteaze

MilkChocolateOne said:


> That's one of the few products that my hair liked from them.



Me too.  I use my products so slowly that they discontinue faster than I can keep up with it.  I guess the side effect of 2020 is that I clean off my shelves.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

I want to order Soultanicals Knot Glide and Marula Muru Moisture Guru but I am apprehensive because of their past issues with customer service and product consistency.


----------



## vevster

Don’t you hate when you get new products and put off trying them because based on your schedule you need a “good hair” day?


----------



## Rocky91

Watching Girlfriends on Netflix is reminding me that Keesha Sharp is truly hair goals  if I can get close to this fullness and length in a rollerset, I will wear my hair like this daily.


----------



## Mapleoats

Rocky91 said:


> Watching Girlfriends on Netflix is reminding me that Keesha Sharp is truly hair goals  if I can get close to this fullness and length in a rollerset, I will wear my hair like this daily.
> View attachment 464777


Yassss rollerset goals!! Just . Maybe in like 2 years I’ll be there lmbo


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

qhemet biologics amla and olive heavy cream is actually really good.... i bought qhemet once b4 but it was the burdock root cream and i didnt love it so didnt bother ordering anything else from them ( i'm the opposite of a pj). My hair has been feeling so dry since i stopped using myhoneychild's dc's so bought a sample of both the burdock root and the amla and olive creams... I am so glad i did. I untwisted each twist and put a dab of product on the length of each section then twisted it back up for the wk.... i just took my hair down and i'm suprised. My hair feels somewhat nnormal again..

I'm gonna wash tomorrow and put in this concoction i made with 1 avocado, honey, some shea moisture manuka honey dc, aloe vera juice, a tbsp of my shea butter mix, and some of my homemade herbal oil. Hopefully my hair will like it...


----------



## Rocky91

I am going to start a rollersetting challenge for 2021  the old threads are epic, so much fantastic information and pretty pictures. I’ve been reading through them and I set twice this week. The second time was greatly improved due to tips from the 2014 thread.


----------



## Mapleoats

Rocky91 said:


> I am going to start a rollersetting challenge for 2021  the old threads are epic, so much fantastic information and pretty pictures. I’ve been reading through them and I set twice this week. The second time was greatly improved due to tips from the 2014 thread.


YES YES PLEASEEEE!! tag me when you do, I would love a 2021 challenge thread   .Those old threads were so fun to read and so helpful!!

also, post your pics from your last set!!! I wanna seee


----------



## Rocky91

Mapleoats said:


> YES YES PLEASEEEE!! tag me when you do, I would love a 2021 challenge thread   .Those old threads were so fun to read and so helpful!!
> 
> also, post your pics from your last set!!! I wanna seee


I definitely will!! And I will have to remember to snap a picture next week when I reset or maybe Sunday.


----------



## vevster

I had to unfollow this stylist giving out curly hair tips where her hair looked color damaged.


----------



## GettingKinky

vevster said:


> I had to unfollow this stylist giving out curly hair tips where her hair looked color damaged.


 Which one?


----------



## vevster

GettingKinky said:


> Which one?


----------



## icsonia22

This is week 5 of not washing my hair and surprisingly my scalp isn't too itchy. I'm going to try to stretch this out until week 9 when my mom can come over and help me. If i start blacking out from standing up cooking and have to sit down, I know there's no way I'm getting through a wash day. The joys of pregnancy


----------



## GettingKinky

vevster said:


>



I guessed it was her. She did damage her hair with color and now she’s growing out the damage. She’s snarky, but she’s a very skilled stylist, I’ve learned a lot from her.


----------



## GettingKinky

icsonia22 said:


> This is week 5 of not washing my hair and surprisingly my scalp isn't too itchy. I'm going to try to stretch this out until week 9 when my mom can come over and help me. If i start blacking out from standing up cooking and have to sit down, I know there's no way I'm getting through a wash day. The joys of pregnancy



I’m so sorry to hear that. That sounds really rough.


----------



## Meritamen

I'm hoping that Revair has a Black Friday sale. I really want this blow dryer. Regular blow drying is too much work and too damaging for my fine hair. I've have pulled out so much hair in the pass when attempting to blow dry.

I'm going to go another year on this long-term transition to natural hair. Just made it to 1 year this month! Had thought about going for another 2 years but let not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## vevster

GettingKinky said:


> I guessed it was her. She did damage her hair with color and now she’s growing out the damage. She’s snarky, but she’s a very skilled stylist, I’ve learned a lot from her.


I like CurlPop’s tips on IG.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@avi1derful @azcuarmorena @bohomofo @Bronzedmuse @eliseatl @HallHall @joybk8k @Jozze @jumoke ojo @mixed_barbie @MrsMe 

@Rastafarai @wamarsh11


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

We cut baby J hair last year I think in August.  Before that It was in the middle of his back and then cut it to his ears. Then in August we cut it low.
I was doing twists last night and his hair in the back is back to the middle of his back. One year.  I guess if I kept my own hair in twists every 3 weeks Id be mid back my darn self. Smh.


----------



## vevster

OMG that Be MY Curl kit was everything.  2nd day hair going strong!

They used the gel on me when I visited my colorist, so when I followed them on IG they sent me a coupon.  I bought the kit and my hair came out dare I say shinier and better than ..... my beloved Curlsmith!









						Curly to Coily Starter Kit
					

This starter kit for curly to coily girls (3C-4C textures) features three products, all specifically tailored to get you soft, defined, touchable frizz free curls. All Bemycurl products are made with organic ingredients. 100% sulfate, paraben & silicone free. STEP 1 : SEAL THE DEAL - DEEP...




					bemycurl.com
				




I'm going to be trying the gel with other things


----------



## Rocky91

Finally got my winter/spring batch of BGLH whipped butters. My skin and hair are very happy  I was buying whipped butter from Whole Foods for a while out of laziness because I hate waiting on packages, but her butters are whipped much better and are more affordable, nicer scents too. Plus I’d much rather be giving my money to a Black woman than Whole Foods (aka evil villain Jeff Bezos).


----------



## GettingKinky

vevster said:


> I like CurlPop’s tips on IG.



I’ll have to look her up.


----------



## Rocky91

I feel that there are a lot of silk press stylists stressing type four hair out by starting off with the denman during the blowdry part. Sometimes that comb attachment is much less stressful on kinkier hair and then you can finish it off with the denman to get it ultra smooth. I get very straight results this way on all type 4 hair, from my fine 4a/b to family members with thick 4c. The Paul Mitchell super skinny serum helps too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

who is this saucy santana person?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Darn it, back to not being able to post pictures again. Why won’t you let me be great *shakes fist*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LEMME POST MY STRUGGLE HAIR 
Okay y’all I quit lmao.We’ll get there when we get there. Also did y’all peep the related threads at the bottom? Me likey


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> who is this saucy santana person?


I saw a meme of this person hugging another person and I don’t know if they’re a male or female. I’m outta the loop like a mug lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I saw a meme of this person hugging another person and I don’t know if they’re a male or female. I’m outta the loop like a mug lol


SMH.  He looks horrible.


----------



## Prettymetty

It’s been 9 months since my last trim. I’ll do one in the next couple weeks. I need new shears


----------



## HealthyHair2020

For those who are low porosity and like shescentit, which deep conditioners do you recommend?


----------



## Sarabellam

I did a henna gloss for the first time in ~1 year. I only had ~90 mins to let the henna sit in my hair. I still had decent color deposit. My grey strands changed to a light orange brown color that is close to my skin tone. I don’t hate it and it fit into my schedule. 

Mix:
Nupur henna
Bringhraj  
Leftover conditioners (Giovanni direct leave in and as I am cowash) 
A splash of green tea (for fun)

Cowashed with remaining as I am cowash
DC with GVP it’s a 10 Deep conditioner


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

lindseyerinc said:


> I wish there was something like Latisse for hair.


Minoxidil?


----------



## LavenderMint

What is the strongest drain clog stuff you’ve ever tried? Because this wash day taught me I need to do that waaaay more often.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LavenderMint said:


> What is the strongest drain clog stuff you’ve ever tried? Because this wash day taught me I need to do that waaaay more often.


I heard CLR is pretty good. I just use ACV and baking soda.


----------



## shasha8685

I wonder if I usually use leave in's that are a tad bit too heavy for my hair. This wash day, I used SSI Moisture Mist and my stylers just melted into my hair. Usually, my stylers have a tendency to sit on my hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really don’t like that my hair grows in layers sometimes. It looks really dumb now that it’s growing in lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Where are we buying our bonnets nowadays? I would really prefer a flat brim. I have some cheaper ones but I want a better quality one.


----------



## Colocha

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Where are we buying our bonnets nowadays? I would really prefer a flat brim. I have some cheaper ones but I want a better quality one.


I got mine from Beautifully Biracial on Etsy, over sized with a drawstring and Ankara print. I also got some satin lined scrub caps from Etsy that tie down flat. I wear them to work but they could double as bonnets that lay your edges.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Colocha said:


> I got mine from Beautifully Biracial on Etsy, over sized with a drawstring and Ankara print. I also got some satin lined scrub caps from Etsy that tie down flat. I wear them to work but they could double as bonnets that lay your edges.


Ooh, thanks for the tip about the satin lined scrub caps! They’re exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Mapleoats

Ugh I need a trim so bad. I’m pretty sure the breakage I’m seeing is due to increased force needed to detangle. I’m getting so much more knots as well.

I have a silk press appointment a little over a month from now but I’m still going to trim after my next wash. I need to stop this breakage and I’m like 50% sure my appointment might get cancelled due to a lock down. Cases are rising quickly in my area


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just discovered a bald spot and I have no idea how long it’s been there


----------



## toaster

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I just discovered a bald spot and I have no idea how long it’s been there


Get to a dermatologist ASAP! My dermatologist recommends cortisone shots to help stop any scalp inflammation and save any hair follicles in the area.

Are you using any high tension styles? Do you feel any soreness in the area?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

toaster said:


> Get to a dermatologist ASAP! My dermatologist recommends cortisone shots to help stop any scalp inflammation and save any hair follicles in the area.
> 
> Are you using any high tension styles? Do you feel any soreness in the area?


After I took the braids out my hair has just been loose with a scarf or my pretied headwrap on top. I only feel soreness because I kept rubbing in that area. I thought it was my hair parted funny, but no it’s a bald spot lol. My next step is to find a good dermatologist.


----------



## toaster

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> After I took the braids out my hair has just been loose with a scarf or my pretied headwrap on top. I only feel soreness because I kept rubbing in that area. I thought it was my hair parted funny, but no it’s a bald spot lol. My next step is to find a good dermatologist.


You probably spotted it early. I would give braids and any tension styles a break for now and focus on easing the inflammation.


----------



## ChemistryGirl

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> After I took the braids out my hair has just been loose with a scarf or my pretied headwrap on top. I only feel soreness because I kept rubbing in that area. I thought it was my hair parted funny, but no it’s a bald spot lol. My next step is to find a good dermatologist.


@ItsMeLilLucky
Check out this website to help you find a dermatologist with experience in hair loss in black women. The sire was started by a black female dermatologist.





__





						HOME | Docs4hair
					






					www.docs4hair.com


----------



## Mapleoats

Blow drying my hair always makes it feel kinda coarse. Not smooth like a rollerset. Or even a pass on the flat iron at a low temp makes my hair feel smooth (but not straight)

why does the blow dryer make my hair feel rough? Is my technique bad, or is this normal?

(I primarily use the revlon one step paddle to blow dry)


----------



## Dayjoy

Mapleoats said:


> Blow drying my hair always makes it feel kinda coarse. Not smooth like a rollerset. Or even a pass on the flat iron at a low temp makes my hair feel smooth (but not straight)
> 
> why does the blow dryer make my hair feel rough? Is my technique bad, or is this normal?
> 
> (I primarily use the revlon one step paddle to blow dry)


Are you making sure to always aim the air down towards the ends in the direction the cuticles lay?


----------



## Mapleoats

Dayjoy said:


> Are you making sure to always aim the air down towards the ends in the direction the cuticles lay?


Not really. I use a paddle blow dryer brush so the air is pretty vertical as I’m brushing my hair with the blow dryer. I should probably follow up with a regular blow dryer to seal the cuticle like you suggest


----------



## Mapleoats

My 5 year old nephew told me today “Aunty, your hair smells so good!”

I was so Happy lolll! Compliments from kids just hit different


----------



## LostInAdream

Ready to take these twists(4weeks) out but Aunt Flo makes me lazy. I’ll wait until she leaves. I have to henna/indigo, and figure out my bday style. I think I’m going to take a 2 week break and then do knotless box breads until Jan.


----------



## Lita

I purchased a leave in that contains cones,because I’m going to lightly blow dry my hair and see if I can keep it stretched during this winter season.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Rocky91

I have always been curious about using olive oil in my DCs, but brushed it aside because I want my good quality EVOO in my salads and pastas instead lol.

Well now that I’m trying to be strict with my calories to lose some weight lbs, I added some on top of the silk elements megasilk deep conditioner, sat under the dryer, and I really like it. There seems to be some added shine to my hair and it doesn’t feel too heavy. I may keep doing this.


----------



## Theresamonet

Rocky91 said:


> I went ahead and ordered a length check t-shirt for the first time and i've been on hair boards for more than a decade at this point
> i just really want to achieve blunt APL on my blowdried natural hair (i get more consistent results blowdrying than flatironing, so i think it's better for length checks) after a trim in 2021 and i'm done growing hair, so i figure the shirt will give me some precise info on how my hair is doing from quarter to quarter. or maybe every two months


I’ve been toying with the idea of buying a length check shirt since the Fall of 2009.  

Where did you purchase yours?


----------



## Rocky91

Theresamonet said:


> I’ve been toying with the idea of buying a length check shirt since the Fall of 2009.
> 
> Where did you purchase yours?


I got this one from Amazon: .
I felt a little guilty for not buying from a smaller seller via Etsy or something but I just can’t beat that quick Prime shipping.


----------



## LostInAdream

Took out my twists! Washed and deep conditioned my hair and it felt wonderful. I could wash my hair everyday. I used my revair to stretch it and braided it up. Will be rocking my Upart wig for the winter.


----------



## icsonia22

One more week...just hold on one more week scalp. I'm so tempted to give in and wash my hair myself because after 8 weeks, my scalp is getting itchy. However, i tend to get frustrated with my hair during pregnancy and do something stupid. This is the closest that I've ever been to my goals so I just need to hold out until my mom visits Lord willing next week.


----------



## janaq2003

I've done my best silk press ever! I'm so impressed.. just as good as when I had it done at the salon.


----------



## Prettymetty

I get the best curl definition from smoothing treatments like keratin. I’m currently doing a prismax smoothing treatment and the cream makes my little kinks pop. Makes me wanna just style it and ditch the blow dryer


----------



## Rocky91

janaq2003 said:


> I've done my best silk press ever! I'm so impressed.. just as good as when I had it done at the salon.


What were the factors that made the difference for you?


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Waiting for some sales.... looking at you Shescentit, Camille Rose, Miche.


----------



## Theresamonet

I booked a full salon service for the first time since the early 2000’s.

I decided that I’m going to get serious again about my hair in 2021. So I want to start off with the cleanest slate possible in the form of freshly cut hair. I’m going to let them take off whatever is necessary (hopefully that’s not too much).

However, I’m feeling annoyed that I have to pay $75+ for the whole rigmarole, when all I want is the trim. I called multiple salons and no one will just trim my hair. I can wash, dc, and blow out my own hair, but I have to pay someone to do it, probably using inferior products and tools. ... On the bright side, I am looking forward to getting a good salon shampooing. That was always my favorite part.


----------



## Theresamonet

Does 4b hair still exist? lol Seems like every type 4 is either 4a or 4c these days.


----------



## Neomorph

Theresamonet said:


> Does 4b hair still exist? lol Seems like every type 4 is either 4a or 4c these days.



Good question! And what does it look like? I remember going on naturally curly back in 2012 and seeing one picture, and now if you on it again the picture of what used to be 4a hair is now 4b! Lol, I'm confused now, am I 4a or 4b


----------



## Mapleoats

Neomorph said:


> Good question! And what does it look like? I remember going on naturally curly back in 2012 and seeing one picture, and now if you on it again the picture of what used to be 4a hair is now 4b! Lol, I'm confused now, am I 4a or 4b





Theresamonet said:


> Does 4b hair still exist? lol Seems like every type 4 is either 4a or 4c these days.


So true! I feel like the scale has shifted slightly, because being “ type 4“ became trendy on YouTube. A lot of the Youtubers claiming type 4A I see look more 3c to me . I used to think I was a 4a/4b. Now I guess I’m a 4b/4C? Idk I just say type 4 and keep it moving lol


----------



## GGsKin

Theresamonet said:


> Does 4b hair still exist? lol Seems like every type 4 is either 4a or 4c these days.


I think my hair is a mix of predominantly 4b and 4c;
An old pic, dry hair no gel. slightly less old pic, dry hair in a wng with gel.


----------



## mzteaze

Rocky91 said:


> I am going to start a rollersetting challenge for 2021  the old threads are epic, so much fantastic information and pretty pictures. I’ve been reading through them and I set twice this week. The second time was greatly improved due to tips from the 2014 thread.



I'm hoping that by the end of Q1 in 2021, my hair will have grown enough to make rollersets worth trying again.


----------



## mzteaze

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I just discovered a bald spot and I have no idea how long it’s been there



Be sure to get a blood test too.  My crown was thinning to the point of baldness in part due to low vitamin (Vit D, iron).  I'm still recovering but it's getting better.


----------



## Theresamonet

Neomorph said:


> Good question! And what does it look like? I remember going on naturally curly back in 2012 and seeing one picture, and now if you on it again the picture of what used to be 4a hair is now 4b! Lol, I'm confused now, am I 4a or 4b





Mapleoats said:


> So true! I feel like the scale has shifted slightly, because being “ type 4“ became trendy on YouTube. A lot of the Youtubers claiming type 4A I see look more 3c to me . I used to think I was a 4a/4b. Now I guess I’m a 4b/4C? Idk I just say type 4 and keep it moving lol


I have also started just calling it all type 4 hair. Because the lines have definitely blurred. I cannot say with any certainty that I know what separates 4b from 4c. Heck, apparently you can moisturize 4c hair into looking like 4a.

This system really doesn’t have any relevancy for me anymore, but I was watching Chizi Duru’s 4c hair reaction videos on YouTube, and I felt like more than half of the people featured would have been 4b back in the day. Then I remembered that the  4c (or 3c) category did not exist originally, so I am right. Lol


----------



## Theresamonet

GGsKin said:


> I think my hair is a mix of predominantly 4b and 4c;
> An old pic, dry hair no gel. View attachment 465601slightly less old pic, dry hair in a wng with gel.View attachment 465603



Yep, this is what I think of as 4b. But anytime I come across similar hair on social media, it’s being call 4c. No one says anything about 4b anymore.


----------



## GGsKin

Theresamonet said:


> Yep, this is what I think of as 4b. But anytime I come across similar hair on social media, it’s being call 4c. No one says anything about 4b anymore.


I think 4a has more of a definite spiral, albeit small. I have a friend who I class a 'true' 4a. And her pattern is definitely different from mine. She also has way more shrinkage than me due to the majority of her strands actually spiralling.


----------



## Theresamonet

GGsKin said:


> I think 4a has more of a definite spiral, albeit small. I have a friend who I class a 'true' 4a. And her pattern is definitely different from mine. She also has way more shrinkage than me due to the majority of her strands actually spiralling.


I meant to type 4c. I think you probably read my post before I edited.


----------



## GGsKin

Theresamonet said:


> I meant to type 4c. I think you probably read my post before I edited.


Funny enough, I think it still applies as 4c does have more spiral than 4b.


----------



## Theresamonet

GGsKin said:


> Funny enough, I think it still applies as 4c does have more spiral than 4b.


One video I was watching, someone did describe 4c as basically a miniaturized 4a. I thought that was interesting. But then I think back to when 4c was first added to the typing system, it was supposedly for those with no curl pattern or a nearly imperceptible pattern.

Sharpie, pencil, pen spring was supposed to be how we were to remember 3c-4a-4b. This doesn’t seem to apply anymore.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If youre going by the andre walker method,  4a, pen spring   4b zig zag,  4c wasnt on andre walker but a lot  4b's said their hair didnt curl/spiral   Its a cloud of curls that dont clump = 4c.

Thats the system I go by. im 99 % 4a. My entire head curls into pen curls except above each ear where the hair zigzags.   Now that my hair is longer than when it was above my shoulders my curls look elongated at times. Sometimes in a loose wave


I will see a lot of curlies say that 4a curls which are pen size 4bs because their hair isnt silky in texture.... TO ME, Andre Walker was about size of curls. Thats all I used it for.


I always use products geared for bigger curls as heavy products weight my type 4 hair down , except winter ( castor oil, shea butter blends).


----------



## GettingKinky

Theresamonet said:


> I booked a full salon service for the first time since the early 2000’s.
> 
> I decided that I’m going to get serious again about my hair in 2021. So I want to start off with the cleanest slate possible in the form of freshly cut hair. I’m going to let them take off whatever is necessary (hopefully that’s not too much).
> 
> However, I’m feeling annoyed that I have to pay $75+ for the whole rigmarole, when all I want is the trim. I called multiple salons and no one will just trim my hair. I can wash, dc, and blow out my own hair, but I have to pay someone to do it, probably using inferior products and tools. ... On the bright side, I am looking forward to getting a good salon shampooing. That was always my favorite part.


Have you tried a Super Cuts? They may just cut your hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Mapleoats said:


> Idk I just say type 4 and keep it moving lol



This. lol.


----------



## Mapleoats

Mapleoats said:


> Ugh I need a trim so bad. I’m pretty sure the breakage I’m seeing is due to increased force needed to detangle. I’m getting so much more knots as well.
> 
> I have a silk press appointment a little over a month from now but I’m still going to trim after my next wash. I need to stop this breakage and I’m like 50% sure my appointment might get cancelled due to a lock down. Cases are rising quickly in my area


Aaaand I was right lol. We’re in lockdown for a minimum of 4 weeks. Damn. I really wanted swangin hair for my birthday... but I don’t even own a flat iron


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Is it just me or does anyone’s hair not like “cheap” hair products. Like maybe I could get away with it for a couple of days in a pinch, but after that my hair is like “um, chile anyway.”


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Basically it’s like drinking pop when you’re thirsty, but you really need to drink water.


----------



## waff

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Is it just me or does anyone’s hair not like “cheap” hair products. Like maybe I could get away with it for a couple of days in a pinch, but after that my hair is like “um, chile anyway.”


Nope, you are not alone. My hair loves salon products. I can get away with few cheapie products but I have to be smart about their ingredients and formulations. 

If I want a good strengthening treatment, I better pull out Joico k pak or Olaplex because drugstore products won't cut it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@waff 
YES


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> Have you tried a Super Cuts? They may just cut your hair.



 I tried this first, it went awry before I even set foot in there. I had set my appointment online, and was getting ready to head out but I forgot the exact time I was supposed to come in, so I called them.

Me: Hello, my name is Theresamonet. Can you remind me of my appointment time today; it’s either 3:20 or 3:40.

Supercuts man: Hhmm... I see you on the schedule, but it doesn’t say what time... sorry ma’am I can’t help you.

Me: Um.. what? Say that again.

SC: I don’t know what time your appointment is ma’am!

Me: ... so what do we do about that?

SC/ME: 

Me: I don’t understand why this is so difficult. Do you have spots available for today?

SC: Yes

Me: Okay... do you have a 3:20 or 3:40 open?

SC: both

Me: So put me down for 3:20!!

SC: O-_kay_

**************
I ended that call and was STILL getting ready to head out, thinking I’m going to have to find out who that was on the phone when I get there. But then I come to my senses. If I can’t trust these people to act like they have some sense on the phone, they aren’t coming anywhere near me with scissors.

I called back and was like, just gone ‘head and take me off the schedule, because the exchange we just had was way too unprofessional, and I can’t trust my service will be carried out with anymore professionalism than was just shown to me.

I decided then that I’ll just pay the money and go to a salon, where the stylist and staff care about their reputation.


----------



## Theresamonet

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> If youre going by the andre walker method,  4a, pen spring   4b zig zag,  4c wasnt on andre walker but a lot  4b's said their hair didnt curl/spiral   Its a cloud of curls that dont clump = 4c.
> 
> Thats the system I go by. im 99 % 4a. My entire head curls into pen curls except above each ear where the hair zigzags.   Now that my hair is longer than when it was above my shoulders my curls look elongated at times. Sometimes in a loose wave
> 
> 
> I will see a lot of curlies say that 4a curls which are pen size 4bs because their hair isnt silky in texture.... TO ME, Andre Walker was about size of curls. Thats all I used it for.
> 
> 
> I always use products geared for bigger curls as heavy products weight my type 4 hair down , except winter ( castor oil, shea butter blends).



See 4a was not pen springs back in the day, it was pencil diameter; I’ve also heard knitting needle. I’ve always considered myself predominantly 4a, but in no state is my hair mostly pen spring size.



> This is my hair wet with conditioner:
> 
> 
> 
> Wet with gel/styling product:
> 
> 
> 
> And dry with product:
> 
> 
> 
> My curls are mostly S curls, but are smaller than a sharpie and larger than a pen spring.


----------



## Theresamonet

It’s conversations like this within the natural hair community that annoy me. They serve no real purpose other than to make some naturals feel boxed in.

This post is basically saying that naturals should be doing wash-n-gos instead of twist outs, particularly if you don’t have very dense hair. This is not merely a style suggestion, this stylist is arguing that WnGs are the RIGHT style for lower density naturals. And any commenters who are giving the reasons why they still prefer twist outs, she is replying telling them they don’t like WnGs cause they’re doing XYZ wrong.

This is stupid. It’s a freaking hairstyle. It’s not your state of being. It doesn’t have to be a lifestyle choice. Do a WnG one week, do a twist out the next. It’s like arguing if people should wear beach waves vs ringlets.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Theresamonet said:


> See 4a was not pen springs back in the day, it was pencil diameter; I’ve also heard knitting needle. I’ve always considered myself predominantly 4a, but in no state is my hair mostly pen spring size.


your curls resemble 3c to me because of the S. Pen coils  for me are 4a  , you know inside of the pen , that tiny coil?

Beautiful hair  regardless though @Theresamonet   Yanno thats the thing with natural hair , we all have ideas and they branch off, doesnt mean anyone is right. Kinda like a bench mark.

I go with products versus hair type but look at curl size to determine what that person hair likes then try it.


----------



## Mapleoats

Theresamonet said:


> See 4a was not pen springs back in the day, it was pencil diameter; I’ve also heard knitting needle. I’ve always considered myself predominantly 4a, but in no state is my hair mostly pen spring size.


You’re hair is so pretty! My texture is similar I think, but less silky/defined then yours. I think mine is 4a/4b


> this is wet hair no product this is damp/almost dry hair with gel


----------



## Theresamonet

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> your curls resemble 3c to me because of the S. Pen coils  for me are 4a  , you know inside of the pen , that tiny coil?
> 
> Beautiful hair  regardless though @Theresamonet   Yanno thats the thing with natural hair , we all have ideas and they branch off, doesnt mean anyone is right. Kinda like a bench mark.
> 
> I go with products versus hair type but look at curl size to determine what that person hair likes then try it.



Thanks for the compliment! I agree with your last statements. Hair typing is doing too much at this point, and the categories seem to keep evolving and intertwining. I don’t really need to know anyone’s number though, I can just look at your head and see if it looks anything like mine.


----------



## Theresamonet

Mapleoats said:


> You’re hair is so pretty! My texture is similar I think, but less silky/defined then yours. I think mine is 4a/4b



Thank you! See, your hair is what I would have considered mostly 3c/with some 4a. It looks similar to mine, but your S curls are a bit bigger and more elongated... But girl, who knows. Lol

Your hair is very pretty as well. I can’t wait for my top layers to get long like yours.


----------



## GGsKin

Mapleoats said:


> You’re hair is so pretty! My texture is similar I think, but less silky/defined then yours. I think mine is 4a/4b


I agree with @Theresamonet. If I were putting you the scale, I'd say 3c/4a. But as long as you know what works for your hair, is all that really matters.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Theresamonet said:


> It’s conversations like this within the natural hair community that annoy me. They serve no real purpose other than to make some naturals feel boxed in.
> 
> This post is basically saying that naturals should be doing wash-n-gos instead of twist outs, particularly if you don’t have very dense hair. This is not merely a style suggestion, this stylist is arguing that WnGs are the RIGHT style for lower density naturals. And any commenters who are giving the reasons why they still prefer twist outs, she is replying telling them they don’t like WnGs cause they’re doing XYZ wrong.
> 
> This is stupid. It’s a freaking hairstyle. It’s not your state of being. It doesn’t have to be a lifestyle choice. Do a WnG one week, do a twist out the next. It’s like arguing if people should wear beach waves vs ringlets.



Uuggghhh. And you also have people with type 4 hair saying wash and gos aint for us. Just hush and say you've tried it and YOU don't like it for YOU. I used to think wash and gos weren't for me. Maaannn I was playing myself. I just had to find which technique & product combo worked best. Now I can flip back and forth between styles as I please.


----------



## Mapleoats

Thanks @GGsKin @Theresamonet!

And so true, @oneastrocurlie. I used to think wash and goes weren’t for me until I saw all the beautiful and tightly coiled hair up in that wash and go thread .

now I’m just scared of the tangles so I still don’t do wash and go


----------



## Theresamonet

oneastrocurlie said:


> Uuggghhh. And you also have people with type 4 hair saying wash and gos aint for us. Just hush and say you've tried it and YOU don't like it for YOU. I used to think wash and gos weren't for me. Maaannn I was playing myself. I just had to find which technique & product combo worked best. *Now I can flip back and forth between styles as I please.*



This is how it should be. It’s hair. Some naturals have become so inflexible.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I think they updated the revair since the first time I bought it.

It may go back again.  I used it on a portion of my sons hair last night and it was not the same experience.  They also had the warning tag about using it without any products on it ( which I read in the thread)


----------



## icsonia22

It's been a loooong 9 weeks but its finally wash day. Oh shampoo how I've missed you. I found a way to make my routine 3rd trimester pregnancy friendly. Yesterday was henna and prepoo. Today is detangle, shampoo and condition (hopefully). After stalking some old threads, I wanna try crisco with my revair but heat damage was my old roommate and i am not trying to run into her again.


----------



## Neomorph

Theresamonet said:


> It’s conversations like this within the natural hair community that annoy me. They serve no real purpose other than to make some naturals feel boxed in.
> 
> This post is basically saying that naturals should be doing wash-n-gos instead of twist outs, particularly if you don’t have very dense hair. This is not merely a style suggestion, this stylist is arguing that WnGs are the RIGHT style for lower density naturals. And any commenters who are giving the reasons why they still prefer twist outs, she is replying telling them they don’t like WnGs cause they’re doing XYZ wrong.
> 
> This is stupid. It’s a freaking hairstyle. It’s not your state of being. It doesn’t have to be a lifestyle choice. Do a WnG one week, do a twist out the next. It’s like arguing if people should wear beach waves vs ringlets.



It's so ridiculous. Like my entire natural hair journey has been either wash and gos or twist outs. They both look great on my hair, I just do twistouts more just because of the length of my hair and the sheer amount of shrinkage I get from wash and goes makes detangling at APL a nightmare for me. 

People have to do what works best for them, and that includes haistyles. Twist-outs, wash-and-goes, relaxed hair or natural whatever works and makes them happy. It's not that serious to be fighting with people in the comments and proclaiming your way is the only way...


----------



## Prettymetty

I threw out my old bun maker (made out of synthetic hair) and bought a mesh bun maker. The gray ones that they sell at the bss. It made a nice bun. I used a Bobby pin to secure it once I wrapped my hair around.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Tried out my two wigs because I'm gonna wear them more often but I hate these damn combs. They are gonna rip my hair out. What I can use in place of them?


----------



## Theresamonet

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Tried out my two wigs because I'm gonna wear them more often but I hate these damn combs. They are gonna rip my hair out. What I can use in place of them?



You can sew in an elastic band to hold the wig on. Thats what I used to do.


----------



## Rocky91

Pretty hair and skin!! @Theresamonet and @Mapleoats yay for hair pics!!


----------



## Rocky91

Re the silly wash and go post: I really get a kick out of all the dogma these days because I started out at nappturality as my first hair board. I remember folks thought it was soooo extreme that Dee (the founder) centered type 4 hair, didn’t prioritize curl definition, and there weren’t too many discussions on heat. I never had a problem with it because to me, she always made it clear that you could just go elsewhere for that conversation, you just won’t find it here.  

now it seems that there’s plenty of dogma and rigidity to go around, huh? These same folks who would have called Dee crazy are wrapped up in all kinds of dogma themselves  they just didn’t like that her “dogma” was unapologetic about centering type 4 kinky hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Was somebody looking for this?


HealthyHair2020 said:


> Tried out my two wigs because I'm gonna wear them more often but I hate these damn combs. They are gonna rip my hair out. What I can use in place of them?


or if you’re brave and don’t have a lot of time you can use Bobby pins.


----------



## Theresamonet

Rocky91 said:


> Pretty hair and skin!! @Theresamonet and @Mapleoats yay for hair pics!!



Thank you!!


----------



## abioni

Rocky91 said:


> I got this one from Amazon: .
> I felt a little guilty for not buying from a smaller seller via Etsy or something but I just can’t beat that quick Prime shipping.



Make sure you check the spacing of the marks or lines to make sure they are properly spaced. I bought a made-in-china length check shirt and the lines were not evenly spaced and not up to one inch apart.


----------



## Mapleoats

Just did a random little scalp massage with a shampoo brush that I have and never use. Feels great, I can feel my scalp tingling and stimulated in a good way. Gonna try and keep this up daily and also start using the shampoo brush to shampoo too. Lol I don’t know why I never use this thing.


----------



## Silkylover

Why are people so stuck on hair typing?  Enough already.  So tired of seeing the conversations about it


----------



## Lita

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Waiting for some sales.... looking at you Shescentit, Camille Rose, Miche.



@HealthyHair2020 Miche is supposed to have 50% off,we shall see..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

From my home to yours!!


----------



## imaginary

Theresamonet said:


> It’s conversations like this within the natural hair community that annoy me. They serve no real purpose other than to make some naturals feel boxed in.
> 
> This post is basically saying that naturals should be doing wash-n-gos instead of twist outs, particularly if you don’t have very dense hair. This is not merely a style suggestion, this stylist is arguing that WnGs are the RIGHT style for lower density naturals. And any commenters who are giving the reasons why they still prefer twist outs, she is replying telling them they don’t like WnGs cause they’re doing XYZ wrong.
> 
> This is stupid. It’s a freaking hairstyle. It’s not your state of being. It doesn’t have to be a lifestyle choice. Do a WnG one week, do a twist out the next. It’s like arguing if people should wear beach waves vs ringlets.



But all the twist-out girls have to do for volume is separate more at the roots. I agree, the way they try to box everyone in always gave me the vibe that they're trying to insult certain hair types but in a palatable way. And give some people an excuse and they're ready to run in with ALL the insults for their hair, rather than trying to work with it.


----------



## Theresamonet

imaginary said:


> But all the twist-out girls have to do for volume is separate more at the roots. I agree, the way they try to box everyone in always gave me the vibe that they're trying to insult certain hair types but in a palatable way. And give some people an excuse and they're ready to run in with ALL the insults for their hair, rather than trying to work with it.



Someone stated that in the comments, and she replied that fluffing the twist out will only lead to frizz and loss of definition. 

This lady is a hairstylist who specializes in WnGs, so I guess it’s in her interest to promote WnG-supremacy. lol She has a lot of BS opinions that she passes off as expert knowledge.


----------



## Rastafarai

imaginary said:


> But all the twist-out girls have to do for volume is separate more at the roots. I agree, the way they try to box everyone in always gave me the vibe that they're trying to insult certain hair types but in a palatable way. And give some people an excuse and they're ready to run in with ALL the insults for their hair, rather than trying to work with it.



I'm a fine-haired natural. The only way I can get voluptuous volume from root to tip is if I blowdry before I twist. If I twist on damp hair I get issues with unraveling, which usually results in tangling and frizz. Also, fluffing only at the roots still results in my volume looking lopsided - voluminous roots but flat scrawny strands. Not my ideal look.

I found better success with braid outs. It provides me better volume and definition with less manipulation.  I can braid on damp hair and still get great definition when its unraveled. Even better if I braid on freshly blowdried hair. I achieve my ideal look through this - think Tracee Ellis Ross/Joan from _Girlfriends_ curly, fluffy wonderful-ness that I can fluff for even more crazy volume:



It really just depends on the individual.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m currently doing a coconut oil prepoo. I’ll shampoo tonight and use my suave keratin conditioner for shine. I have to look cute for my boos bday party tomorrow night.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just blow dried my hair and pulled it into a big messy bun. I’ll iron it right before the party. It’s gonna be a long day. Work 8-12. Lunch then work 2-6. On my break I have to get liquor and supplies for the party. Lord help me. All my kids are out of school this week so they’ll be asking for stuff too. I hate working from home when everyone else is home


----------



## Theresamonet

Rastafarai said:


> I'm a fine-haired natural. The only way I can get voluptuous volume from root to tip is if I blowdry before I twist. If I twist on damp hair I get issues with unraveling, which usually results in tangling and frizz. Also, fluffing only at the roots still results in my volume looking lopsided - voluminous roots but flat scrawny strands. Not my ideal look.
> 
> I found better success with braid outs. It provides me better volume and definition with less manipulation.  I can braid on damp hair and still get great definition when its unraveled. Even better if I braid on freshly blowdried hair. I achieve my ideal look through this - think Tracee Ellis Ross/Joan from _Girlfriends_ curly, fluffy wonderful-ness that I can fluff for even more crazy volume:
> 
> View attachment 465733
> 
> It really just depends on the individual.



I can’t wait until my hair is long enough to do bigger braids, so I can get this Tracee look. I prefer braid outs too. Has nothing to do with volume though; I have medium strands and density. I just don’t like the look of the curl that twists create.


----------



## imaginary

Rastafarai said:


> I'm a fine-haired natural. The only way I can get voluptuous volume from root to tip is if I blowdry before I twist. If I twist on damp hair I get issues with unraveling, which usually results in tangling and frizz. Also, fluffing only at the roots still results in my volume looking lopsided - voluminous roots but flat scrawny strands. Not my ideal look.
> 
> I found better success with braid outs. It provides me better volume and definition with less manipulation.  I can braid on damp hair and still get great definition when its unraveled. Even better if I braid on freshly blowdried hair. I achieve my ideal look through this - think Tracee Ellis Ross/Joan from _Girlfriends_ curly, fluffy wonderful-ness that I can fluff for even more crazy volume:
> 
> View attachment 465733
> 
> It really just depends on the individual.



I'm fine haired and low density as well. Braidouts make my hair look anemic no matter how much I fluff and twist-outs were the only thing for volume beyond a wash-and-go. There's no real hard and fast here. I'm team when in doubt just separate and see if you like the look.


----------



## icsonia22

After wearing my natural hair blow dried and mostly out for the past 2 days, I'm over it. I'm ready for my celie braids pulled back into a bun or a wig on top. I accept that I'm just meant to be a lazy low maintenance natural.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday , to my momma!!!!!!  I wish you were here nagging me crazy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@360curls @Amiraaah @Chiquitica1 @Hellonana @Itz Amina


----------



## imaginary

icsonia22 said:


> After wearing my natural hair blow dried and mostly out for the past 2 days, I'm over it. I'm ready for my celie braids pulled back into a bun or a wig on top. I accept that I'm just meant to be a lazy low maintenance natural.



So full! How long did it take to blowdry?


----------



## Mapleoats

I’m going to purge my stash before 2021 and give away or toss any hair product/tool/accessory that doesn’t work for me. I experimented A LOT this year, and I’m glad I did, but now that I’ve found things my hair likes I don’t want to use these other products. I just wanna use what I like, and have consistent wash days.
Plus I hate having a huge stash, and the visual clutter that comes with it.


----------



## icsonia22

imaginary said:


> So full! How long did it take to blowdry?


i think it took about 45 minutes to an hour with the revair


----------



## Mapleoats

What causes midshaft single strand knots? Is it layers? Shed hairs on their way out? Or something else?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Mapleoats said:


> What causes midshaft single strand knots? Is it layers? Shed hairs on their way out? Or something else?


That sounds like the second one.


----------



## Theresamonet

I got my trim today and I’m back at SL again.



The stylist wasn’t scissor happy, I agreed to this (and needed it), but still...  

There’s nothing like a whole head of freshly cut ends though.  

I need someone to start an APL/BSL 2021 challenge. I see one for SL is already up.


----------



## Theresamonet

Mapleoats said:


> What causes midshaft single strand knots? Is it layers? Shed hairs on their way out? Or something else?


The devil mostly... but both of those can also cause them.


----------



## Theresamonet

Does anyone recognize this flatiron? It has a curved tip and makes some kind of noise as it flatirons, maybe like a soft vacuuming sound.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Does anyone wonder where the Egyptians get their blow dryers? Probably h e double           hockey sticks.


----------



## Mapleoats

Theresamonet said:


> Does anyone recognize this flatiron? It has a curved tip and makes some kind of noise as it flatirons, maybe like a soft vacuuming sound.
> 
> 
> View attachment 465819View attachment 465821


Is it this?


----------



## mzteaze

My hair looks cute today because I needed to get on a zoom call for a skin and hair consult.

I really need to find someone to flat braid my hair AND teach me how to do it.


----------



## Prettymetty

I guess I’ll start my wash day process tomorrow night. I can prepoo, shampoo, dc and blow dry. I’ll straighten the following morning.


----------



## mzteaze

I *almost* want to cut my hair after seeing Monica on the Soul Train Awards.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Every year around this time I either miss my natural hair (if I’m relaxed) or my relaxed hair (if I’m natural).


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My guy asked me what I want for Christmas. Guess what I told him?


----------



## mzteaze

I got buy-eritis.  Not quite sure why it has hit so hard because I normally am quite disciplined with my purchases.


----------



## Theresamonet

Mapleoats said:


> Is it this?


 
No, it was definitely not this. The one she used was a very slender 1 in, black. And it only made a sound when she clamped down on the hair.


----------



## Mapleoats

Theresamonet said:


> No, it was definitely not this. The one she used was a very slender 1 in, black. And it only made a sound when she clamped down on the hair.


Might be the bioionic 10x vibrating flat iron


----------



## water_n_oil

mzteaze said:


> I got buy-eritis.  Not quite sure why it has hit so hard because I normally am quite disciplined with my purchases.


Girl, same. With that CR stock, I don't plan to buy anything for a while.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Theresamonet I saw this video and thought of you. I personally like the black flat iron. Seriously thinking about returning the flat iron I have to get it.


----------



## Mapleoats

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Theresamonet I saw this video and thought of you. I personally like the black flat iron. Seriously thinking about returning the flat iron I have to get it.


Y’all I hate to admit it... but I already bought and recieved the bioinic  I came across this exact video cus I was looking at the T3... and then I ended up buying the bionic... my birthday is in a couple of weeks soooo, early presents


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Mapleoats said:


> Y’all I hate to admit it... but I already bought and recieved the bioinic  I came across this exact video cus I was looking at the T3... and then I ended up buying the bionic... my birthday is in a couple of weeks soooo, early presents


How is it? Tell me EVERYTHING


----------



## Mapleoats

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> How is it? Tell me EVERYTHING


I haven’t opened it yet! I’m gonna press my hair on the 18th so I’ll let you know how I like it. But I never flat iron my hair so I’ll probably like it regardless lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I got me some sulfur to mix in my moisturizer and I added some X21 cream cause why not lol. Operation Grow Lil Bald Spot is underway.


----------



## waff

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I got me some sulfur to mix in my moisturizer and I added some X21 cream cause why not lol. Operation Grow Lil Bald Spot is underway.


what kind of sulfur do you use?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

waff said:


> what kind of sulfur do you use?


I bought this from Ammyzon. This is my first time using it.


----------



## Theresamonet

Mapleoats said:


> Might be the bioionic 10x vibrating flat iron





ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Theresamonet I saw this video and thought of you. I personally like the black flat iron. Seriously thinking about returning the flat iron I have to get it.


It doesn’t look like the one she used, but this looks interesting. Definitely reminds me of it, though I don’t think those plates were vibrating; the sound was different. That one was also very smooth. It barely felt like she was doing anything. I haven’t flat ironed my hair in years, and I’m used to those old chi or fhi irons that snagged just a bit.

I may try the bio ionic out, although I need to know what the plates are made of.


----------



## waff

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I bought this from Ammyzon. This is my first time using it.


Oh that's MSM powder, I have that. I use it as an internal supplement, I didn't know it can be used topically.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The moment I can reach behind me and pull my hair will be the day I have arrived.

Either that or I lost 60lbs..


----------



## Mapleoats

Theresamonet said:


> It doesn’t look like the one she used, but this looks interesting. Definitely reminds me of it, though I don’t think those plates were vibrating; the sound was different. That one was also very smooth. It barely felt like she was doing anything. I haven’t flat ironed my hair in years, and I’m used to those old chi or fhi irons that snagged just a bit.
> 
> I may try the bio ionic out, although I need to know what the plates are made of.


Pretty sure they’re ceramic. But the plates are infused with volcanic rock, which is supposed to create a smooth, moisturized finish. It says ceramic mineral complex on their website. https://www.bioionic.com/10x-pro-styling-iron


----------



## LavenderMint

I need a new, more powerful hair dryer to use for diffusing & I'm looking at the Dyson... but since I bought the RevAir last year or so, I feel like I shouldn’t purchase another super expensive hair tool... decisions, decisions.... 
Suggestions?


----------



## Mapleoats

got my rollers organized in these convenient clear bags. Got my product stash down to a manageable amount of quality products, and some sharp shears for fresh trims. Ready to smash some hair goals in 2021


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LavenderMint said:


> I need a new, more powerful hair dryer to use for diffusing & I'm looking at the Dyson... but since I bought the RevAir last year or so, I feel like I shouldn’t purchase another super expensive hair tool... decisions, decisions....
> Suggestions?


Sell the Revair and buy the Dyson


----------



## Rocky91

The sweat bands that I’ve been using for workouts (kind of a knock off “save your do” wrap) really work. My leave out hair has stayed smooth (in a kinky straight weave right now) for days and I’ve done at least four HIIT treadmill sprint workouts.

 I wear it in a tight ponytail with the sweat band at the front and leave it alone till I get back home. I wrap up my hair as I shower and when I unwrap, it’s straight and smooth.


----------



## water_n_oil

Rocky91 said:


> The sweat bands that I’ve been using for workouts (kind of a knock off “save your do” wrap) really work. My leave out hair has stayed smooth (in a kinky straight weave right now) for days and I’ve done at least four HIIT treadmill sprint workouts.
> 
> I wear it in a tight ponytail with the sweat band at the front and leave it alone till I get back home. I wrap up my hair as I shower and when I unwrap, it’s straight and smooth.


Would love to know which ones you use!


----------



## Theresamonet

Yes, which ones? @Rocky91


----------



## mzteaze

LavenderMint said:


> I need a new, more powerful hair dryer to use for diffusing & I'm looking at the Dyson... but since I bought the RevAir last year or so, I feel like I shouldn’t purchase another super expensive hair tool... decisions, decisions....
> Suggestions?



Are you replacing the RevAir or getting rid of it?


----------



## Rocky91

Dri Sweat, I get them from Sally’s or Target, but here they are on Amazon @Theresamonet and @water_n_oil.


----------



## LavenderMint

mzteaze said:


> Are you replacing the RevAir or getting rid of it?


Neither. This would be in addition to the RevAir.


----------



## Mapleoats

I’ve been having such great luck with my hair purchases lately. I noticed the flat iron I bought From amazon last week is now selling at a significantly reduced price. I called Amazon with the quickness and they refunded me the difference, a whole $80!


----------



## mzteaze

I think I will buy the RevAir in Q2 of 2021.  I'm thinking I will try to get a good trim around the same period of time as well.


----------



## Rastafarai

I've just discovered Japanese precision shears and they are simply amazing. I just wish they weren't so expensive


----------



## mzteaze

mzteaze said:


> I think I will buy the RevAir in Q2 of 2021.  I'm thinking I will try to get a good trim around the same period of time as well.



So much for this strategy.  I checked the price and realized i didn't want to miss the cyber week pricing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It just tickles me when folks never heard of lanolin oil and cant pronounce it.  Is it that old school?


----------



## Theresamonet

What are y’all thoughts on Afrikanhairgod on YouTube? Particularly his natural hair watch parties.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I havent watched him in years. Met him a few times in person at the hair show in GA.  Whats the natural hair watch parties about? @Theresamonet


----------



## Theresamonet

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I havent watched him in years. Met him a few times in person at the hair show in GA.  Whats the natural hair watch parties about? @Theresamonet



He does live videos on YouTube where he reacts to other YouTubers hair videos. It gets quite interesting, messy, and a few feuds have been born.

I used to be fond of him back in the day when he made regular videos... Not sure how I feel about him now, after tuning in to a few ( or several  ) of his watch parties.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Well, thats messy @Theresamonet    Yeah, its a no for me dawg.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Folks going out to eat. Partying.  Having a good ole time.

Meanwhile over here at the ranch,  Im holding my kids hostage. They only go to the store or outside the house in the yard. Imma charge this little one hoverboard and bundle him up so he can go up and down the backyard this weekend.


----------



## water_n_oil

Theresamonet said:


> What are y’all thoughts on Afrikanhairgod on YouTube? Particularly his natural hair watch parties.


I liked the one he did regarding the Mielle drama but def couldn't be something I watch on a regular basis.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Frechesmaedl @MACGlossChick @quietstorm850 @retrop @sunshynny @zia1


----------



## Prettymetty

I washed my hair while on vacation and was not prepared. Even after buying a blow dryer, cowash, serum and scrunchies it was a failed blow dry at best. I put it in 4 plaits and wigged it til I got home. 

Today I sprayed my hair and scalp with xcel21, sectioned it, put smaller braids, chebe oil on my scalp with a massage and I put long term relationship on my ends. Today was a good day!


----------



## GettingKinky

Prettymetty said:


> I washed my hair while on vacation and was not prepared. Even after buying a blow dryer, cowash, serum and scrunchies it was a failed blow dry at best. I put it in 4 plaits and wigged it til I got home.
> 
> Today I sprayed my hair and scalp with xcel21, sectioned it, put smaller braids, chebe oil on my scalp with a massage and I put long term relationship on my ends. Today was a good day!


I really don’t like trying to do my hair on vacation. If I have to wash it, it goes straight into a bun.


----------



## mzteaze

Theresamonet said:


> What are y’all thoughts on Afrikanhairgod on YouTube? Particularly his natural hair watch parties.



I stopped watching him long before he started those.  Sounds messy.


----------



## Theresamonet

mzteaze said:


> I stopped watching him long before he started those.  Sounds messy.



He quit YouTube for awhile. When he came back about a year ago, he started doing this. It’s basically a hair gossip channel now. Definitely messy. Although I can’t say it’s not entertaining.


----------



## Dayjoy

Theresamonet said:


> What are y’all thoughts on Afrikanhairgod on YouTube? Particularly his natural hair watch parties.


I used to really enjoy his informative hair videos and his skating videos.  Those watch party videos are HOURS long.  I can’t.  But he did just start a new series (I think there have been two so far) that are super shortened versions (about 15 minutes or less).  One was about Mo Knows Hair and the other was some other hairstylist.  I actually watched and enjoyed them.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

my hair came out great with my last wash. It feels moisturized, healthy, just overall amazing for the first time in months.... I think adding the protein in my prepoo was part of the reason why my hair came out so well. 

I just mixed up my prepoo concoction for the next couple of wash days.. This time i put a banana, an avocado, 1 tbsp honey, 1 tbsp homemade herbal oil infusion, 1 tbsp auvedic pack ( a bunch of auvedic herbs) 1 tbsp melted shea butter mix, and topped it all off with maybe 10 pumps of giovanni smooth as silk conditioner.

its sitting in the fridge waiting for me to start my wash day.... 

i intend to put the prepoo in and apply heat for 1 hr.
then shampoo with maui moisture shampoo
dc with shea moisture manuka honey dc for 30 min with heat
rinse and apply kinky curly knot today
qhemet biologics amla & olive heavy cream
and seal with my shea mixture in 8 sections 
then braid up the sections to stretch them while they dry..

i'll wear the braided up hair in a bun with my silk scrunchie until i feel like removing the braids and doing something else.


----------



## GGsKin

0


Dayjoy said:


> I used to really enjoy his informative half videos and his skating videos.  Those watch party videos are HOURS long.  I can’t.  But he did just start a new series (I think there have been two so far) that are super shortened versions (about 15 minutes or less).  One was about Mo Knows Hair and the other was some other hairstylist.  I actually watched and enjoyed them.



I've never watched his videos before. After @Theresamonet posted, I checked out a couple of his quick ones and then stumbled onto one of his 3hr epic watch party streams from two weeks ago- the 'Rise and Shine' one with an old African Export video. I didn't think I was going to watch it all. There were some dry bits but for the most part, it was quite entertaining. He was shady but not mean in my opinion, and gave props when they were due. He ended with an old video of his and he didn't go unscathed.


----------



## GettingKinky

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> my hair came out great with my last wash. It feels moisturized, healthy, just overall amazing for the first time in months.... I think adding the protein in my prepoo was part of the reason why my hair came out so well.
> 
> I just mixed up my prepoo concoction for the next couple of wash days.. This time i put a banana, an avocado, 1 tbsp honey, 1 tbsp homemade herbal oil infusion, 1 tbsp auvedic pack ( a bunch of auvedic herbs) 1 tbsp melted shea butter mix, and topped it all off with maybe 10 pumps of giovanni smooth as silk conditioner.
> 
> its sitting in the fridge waiting for me to start my wash day....
> 
> i intend to put the prepoo in and apply heat for 1 hr.
> then shampoo with maui moisture shampoo
> dc with shea moisture manuka honey dc for 30 min with heat
> rinse and apply kinky curly knot today
> qhemet biologics amla & olive heavy cream
> and seal with my shea mixture in 8 sections
> then braid up the sections to stretch them while they dry..
> 
> i'll wear the braided up hair in a bun with my silk scrunchie until i feel like removing the braids and doing something else.


My hair loves protein. It holds onto moisture so much better after I use it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

After being natural forever,  I have entered my first serious attempt to wear wash and go's.  It's been pretty much one fail after another for the last 2 weeks.  My hair has looked kinda "ok enough" once or twice in this time.   I have been using the reasonably priced to cheap products on my regular roster.   Black Friday, I bought the Aveda Be Curly set (poo,con, leave in, frizz control) full price $105 BF price $79.  I used it last night and my wash and go looks amazing.  It looks like I went to G-ds own hair shingling salon and gave me bouncy moist looking, shiny adjacent  coils that swang when I move my head.  

Based on how much I used last night,  I will probably run through all products except for shampoo in 2 weeks maybe 2.5 weeks tops.  $100+/month on hair products won't break me  (cost of a trip to the salon) but how come wetline  gel and coconut oil for $10 don't do the same for my hair?  It just had to be the super bougie unicorn tear concoction with unicorn price tag that would do me right.


----------



## Theresamonet

GGsKin said:


> 0
> 
> 
> I've never watched his videos before. After @Theresamonet posted, I checked out a couple of his quick ones and then stumbled onto one of his 3hr epic watch party streams from two weeks ago- the 'Rise and Shine' one with an old African Export video. I didn't think I was going to watch it all. There were some dry bits but for the most part, it was quite entertaining. He was shady but not mean in my opinion, and gave props when they were due. He ended with an old video of his and he didn't go unscathed.



I think most of the videos can be described this way. Although some of them get a little extra ratchet. Usually the ones where he is drunk. The one for his b-day (it’s been removed), was too much. But this one was uber entertaining. 


I would have been embarrassed to act like this on camera, and I felt that he was letting his “fans” egg him on to drink more, get meaner, and just act a fool. It was a funny watch though.


----------



## Theresamonet

Crackers Phinn said:


> After being natural forever,  I have entered my first serious attempt to wear wash and go's.  It's been pretty much one fail after another for the last 2 weeks.  My hair has looked kinda "ok enough" once or twice in this time.   I have been using the reasonably priced to cheap products on my regular roster.   Black Friday, I bought the Aveda Be Curly set (poo,con, leave in, frizz control) full price $105 BF price $79.  I used it last night and my wash and go looks amazing.  It looks like I went to G-ds own hair shingling salon and gave me bouncy moist looking, shiny adjacent  coils that swang when I move my head.
> 
> Based on how much I used last night,  I will probably run through all products except for shampoo in 2 weeks maybe 2.5 weeks tops.  $100+/month on hair products won't break me  (cost of a trip to the salon) but how come wetline  gel and coconut oil for $10 don't do the same for my hair?  It just had to be the super bougie unicorn tear concoction with unicorn price tag that would do me right.



I made a Black Friday Aveda haul too, and was tempted to get the Be Curly leave in as my free item. I guess I’m definitely going to have to grab it this summer when I go back to a curly routine. I had the leave in back in the day, but I’m sure I wasn’t using it right.

My hair care routine is fairly expensive now, mostly Aveda and Kerastase, with a few other salon products thrown in from Joico mostly. I’m fine with this, cause I’m seeing better results.

*********
Speaking of my Aveda haul. I ordered:

2 large paddle brush
2 Brilliant universal styling cream
2 Brilliant finishing gloss
1 Control paste
1 Free Smooth Infusion styler

They only sent me one paddle brush, and one of my finishing glosses had a crack in the bottle. Called them, they sent out replacements right away. That package came today, and it was much heavier than the original package, so I’m confused. I open it, and it’s my stuff plus a liter of Blue Malva shampoo. I look it up and it’s a damn $60 purple shampoo for blondes and grey heads... What kind of unlucky luck is this?!  Of all the things they could have gifted or accidentally sent me, they chose the one item they sell that I can’t do anything with.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> After being natural forever,  I have entered my first serious attempt to wear wash and go's.  It's been pretty much one fail after another for the last 2 weeks.  My hair has looked kinda "ok enough" once or twice in this time.   I have been using the reasonably priced to cheap products on my regular roster.   Black Friday, I bought the Aveda Be Curly set (poo,con, leave in, frizz control) full price $105 BF price $79.  I used it last night and my wash and go looks amazing.  It looks like I went to G-ds own hair shingling salon and gave me bouncy moist looking, shiny adjacent  coils that swang when I move my head.
> 
> Based on how much I used last night,  I will probably run through all products except for shampoo in 2 weeks maybe 2.5 weeks tops.  $100+/month on hair products won't break me  (cost of a trip to the salon) but how come wetline  gel and coconut oil for $10 don't do the same for my hair?  It just had to be the super bougie unicorn tear concoction with unicorn price tag that would do me right.



Glad you find a combo that works. Imo that one of the biggest hurdles. 

I've been wanting to try wetline cause it's so popular but me and gel only wash and gos fight every time I try it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Theresamonet said:


> I made a Black Friday Aveda haul too, and was tempted to get the Be Curly leave in as my free item. I guess I’m definitely going to have to grab it this summer when I go back to a curly routine. I had the leave in back in the day, but I’m sure I wasn’t using it right.
> 
> My hair care routine is fairly expensive now, mostly Aveda and Kerastase, with a few other salon products thrown in from Joico mostly. I’m fine with this, cause I’m seeing better results.
> 
> *********
> Speaking of my Aveda haul. I ordered:
> 
> 2 large paddle brush
> 2 Brilliant universal styling cream
> 2 Brilliant finishing gloss
> 1 Control paste
> 1 Free Smooth Infusion styler
> 
> They only sent me one paddle brush, and one of my finishing glosses had a crack in the bottle. Called them, they sent out replacements right away. That package came today, and it was much heavier than the original package, so I’m confused. I open it, and it’s my stuff plus a liter of Blue Malva shampoo. I look it up and it’s a damn $60 purple shampoo for blondes and grey heads... What kind of unlucky luck is this?!  Of all the things they could have gifted or accidentally sent me, they chose the one item they sell that I can’t do anything with.


Early in my natural days I stumbled upon Aveda Be Curly Curl enhancer and it became my staple leave in.   When I first started buying, it was around $10 and every time I bought a new container, the price went up and it seemed like the container got smaller.   By the time it got to $17-$18 I was like this is ridiculous but I had also relaxed and dropped it from the rotation.   This pooh is $27 for 6.7 ounces now and unlike before it looks like I'm going to need almost the entire line to get the results I want. 


oneastrocurlie said:


> Glad you find a combo that works. Imo that one of the biggest hurdles. I've been wanting to try wetline cause it's so popular but me and gel only wash and gos fight every time I try it.


I was part of the craze when wetline first took off on the board and found the results to be so-so and just went back to ecostyler.   I hadn't tried the Anthony Dickey Hair Rules wash and go method before.   That has been a game changer.  I put it off for so long because I really didn't think it would work with reg deg nappy hair but it does.   I still have to use a gel with the Aveda products but I've been using ecostyler from jump and see how the results vary with different products.


----------



## mzteaze

I'm such a PJ that I received products to try for a project.  I know or could guess which products they sent although they removed all product labels and covered all identifying marks.


----------



## jamaica68

I have limited storage space in the bathroom, some hair and skincare products are now under the bed in a shoe organizer.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have a confession: Anytime I was natural, I don’t think I ever did a wash and go with gel and stuff. That just dawned on me lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

January 2021.  Year of the No buy.  I’m using up every thang in this house.

and I mean that.


----------



## mzteaze

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> January 2021.  Year of the No buy.  I’m using up every thang in this house.
> 
> and I mean that.



I was torn between laughing and cheering you on, then I remembered I posted that I wouldn't purchase an expensive blow dryer until next year then turned around and purchased it THAT night.

Good luck.


----------



## Mapleoats

mzteaze said:


> I was torn between laughing and cheering you on, then I remembered I posted that *I wouldn't purchase an expensive blow dryer until next year then turned around and purchased it THAT night.*
> 
> Good luck.


This. This is me


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Anyone keep a hair journal on their phone? Just me?  I started after the blogs Houdini-ed themselves.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Anyone keep a hair journal on their phone? Just me?  I started after the blogs Houdini-ed themselves.


Wait never mind they’re back


----------



## Mapleoats

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Anyone keep a hair journal on their phone? Just me?  I started after the blogs Houdini-ed themselves.


I sorta do. I just track hair related things, wash days, new findings etc on an app called notion


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Mapleoats said:


> I sorta do. I just track hair related things, wash days, new findings etc on an app called notion


Ooh, cool. Never heard of Notion. I just use my Notes app lol


----------



## mzteaze

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Anyone keep a hair journal on their phone? Just me?  I started after the blogs Houdini-ed themselves.



I had to go back to a paper hair journal after my app based journal stopped working.


----------



## bzb1990

So it would just be things like, used XYZ item, liked this result etc?

If it is that I guess only posting here will work for me. I learn more and like this camaraderie.


 I liked how SistawithRealHair kept video diaries. I only follow her lol
My favourite youtube hair person was *Jostylin* (looks exactly like an old friend of mine) ..she had cool vibes. And her husband was fun...they took down their travel vlogs sadly


One thing she shared on her blog was a recipe which Turkish doctors recommend for hair growth ..

It includes  'cassia water' just making a tea of *cassia*-- various oils inc those of garlic and castor--
and (which she reported was said to be the most essential ingredient ) *some Liquid B complex* !!


I forgot to mention in my posts i have been dabbing the b complex straight in my roots and feeling rather silly.
seems like Cassia water would go bad fast? Maybe they make it in small batches.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

bzb1990 said:


> So it would just be things like, used XYZ item, liked this result etc?
> 
> If it is that I guess only posting here will work for me. I learn more and like this camaraderie.
> 
> 
> I liked how SistawithRealHair kept video diaries. I only follow her lol
> My favourite youtube hair person was *Jostylin* (looks exactly like an old friend of mine) ..she had cool vibes. And her husband was fun...they took down their travel vlogs sadly
> 
> 
> One thing she shared on her blog was a recipe which Turkish doctors recommend for hair growth ..
> 
> It includes  'cassia water' just making a tea of *cassia*-- various oils inc those of garlic and castor--
> and (which she reported was said to be the most essential ingredient ) *some Liquid B complex* !!
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention in my posts i have been dabbing the b complex straight in my roots and feeling rather silly.
> seems like Cassia water would go bad fast? Maybe they make it in small batches.


I try to document EVERYTHING lol. What products, when I do a relaxer (if I’m relaxed) if/when I shave my hair, what hairstyles and how long, etc. I’m not really consistent but I should be.


----------



## bzb1990

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I try to document EVERYTHING lol. What products, when I do a relaxer (if I’m relaxed) if/when I shave my hair, what hairstyles and how long, etc. I’m not really consistent but I should be.


Ah ok. Can I just say I've been going through other threads to glean info, and you are hilarious??


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

mzteaze said:


> I had to go back to a paper hair journal after my app based journal stopped working.


I actually started that with my bills. I got a little 5x7 notebook from Tarjay the other day. I have a Notes list in my phone, but it’s kinda hard to track my progress. I probably need to do that for my hair, but I’d have no way of adding pictures lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

bzb1990 said:


> Ah ok. Can I just say I've been going through other threads to glean info, and you are hilarious??


Of course    Thank you 

 Tell me more, tell me more, pump my head  up or whatever they be singing on Grease lmao. This has been one of the most challenging year(s?) Idk girl I gave up on English. Of my life. It warms my heart that I could give you some dopamine (Lawd I had to Google this smh lol).


----------



## mzteaze

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I actually started that with my bills. I got a little 5x7 notebook from Tarjay the other day. I have a Notes list in my phone, but it’s kinda hard to track my progress. I probably need to do that for my hair, but I’d have no way of adding pictures lol.



I bought the hair journal from Henna Sooq. It's cool because it let's you plan out six weeks at a time and keep notes for hair recipes.  I will keep pictures on my tablet to match my weekly entries.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

mzteaze said:


> I bought the hair journal from Henna Sooq. It's cool because it let's you plan out six weeks at a time and keep notes for hair recipes.  I will keep pictures on my tablet to match my weekly entries.


You don’t say  

not me putting this on my list of things I wanna buy.


----------



## mzteaze

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have a confession: Anytime I was natural, I don’t think I ever did a wash and go with gel and stuff. That just dawned on me lol



I'm trying it wash and gos this week.  There is a reason I stopped doing them - my ends get chewed up in the process resulting in an increase in single strand knots.


----------



## bzb1990

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> You don’t say
> 
> not me putting this on my list of things I wanna buy.


I bought it yesterday; seems you download and then print out, is the idea.
 Will see how it works out.


----------



## Mapleoats

Right now my main hair goal is to grow it as long as possible and maintain it at the longest length possible for me. I’m hoping for TBL or classic in 2-3 years. BUT I secretly love a good blunt cut bob. Once I’ve gotten bored Of long hair, I think I’ll try a BKT, cut my Hair and wear it like this most of the time


----------



## Theresamonet

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Anyone keep a hair journal on their phone? Just me?  I started after the blogs Houdini-ed themselves.



I do. But I just keep the info in my notes. Nothing fancy.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Mapleoats said:


> Right now my main hair goal is to grow it as long as possible and maintain it at the longest length possible for me. I’m hoping for TBL or classic in 2-3 years. BUT I secretly love a good blunt cut bob. Once I’ve gotten bored Of long hair, I think I’ll try a BKT, cut my Hair and wear it like this most of the timeView attachment 466163


yeah i'm going for tbl myself but i will be a lifelong long hair wearer... i cant picture myself cutting it once it gets to my goal length...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

i just redid my hair after washing it the other day and its so buttery soft!!!!! My hair hasnt felt this good in a while. I guess all the extra conditioning is finally paying off.... super excited to see the growth i get in 2021....


----------



## Mapleoats

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> yeah i'm going for tbl myself but i will be a lifelong long hair wearer... i cant picture myself cutting it once it gets to my goal length...



I love long hair too. Both are beautiful. Maybe if I reach my long hair goals I won’t want to cut it. We’ll see, I just gotta get there first!  
how long until you think you’ll reach TBL?


----------



## bzb1990

So the trio I did is definitely the best for my hair (VISUALLY, and for protection/conditioning) the NEXT day (after it soaks in)
*Avene tolerance cleansing lotion + shea butter THEN (after the shea, not before).. + Oshima Tsubaki camellia seed oil.*
Having now had time to try combinations of oil blends with shea butter, it seems to me that *plain camellia oil *with no other oil mixed in (unfortunately, due to expense) works much much better if shea butter is used too. I don't want to try blending the camellia + Shea butter as I don't have a hand mixer.

Not only does the braid out and overall look look better over time with this, the softness + strength is noticeable the next day. I don't think I will ever change this combo, except to use up all the things I do have that aren't expired.

 It only looks greasy where I dabbed Kalaya Naturals Emu oil Blend on the edges/bit of scalp where there is thinning this morning.

I can run my hands thru my hair and not feel and roughness or hear that horrible sound of tiny hairs breaking. 

I used aloe vera gel (from the plant) to soothe some areas of the scalp. Found a similar benefit of using the Avene lotion on my scalp (not as good as the fresh aloe vera) 
Anyway... My main worries are figured out. I love simplicity, and this sounds relatively simple to me!


----------



## GettingKinky

mzteaze said:


> I'm trying it wash and gos this week.  There is a reason I stopped doing them - my ends get chewed up in the process resulting in an increase in single strand knots.


The first time I tried wash n gos I also stopped because of single strand knots. On my second go round I started following  @iamblackgirlcurls and I have a lot fewer. I attribute it to using the Felicia Leatherwood brush to detangle and getting regular trims.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Mapleoats said:


> I love long hair too. Both are beautiful. Maybe if I reach my long hair goals I won’t want to cut it. We’ll see, I just gotta get there first!
> how long until you think you’ll reach TBL?


i got a ways to go... i think i need around 6 inches in the back. I'm bra strap right now and hoping for waist length in the back and under my boobs in the front by june... i need 2-2 1/2in all around to make those goals.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Anyone keep a hair journal on their phone? Just me?  I started after the blogs Houdini-ed themselves.


I keep one of my phone detailing my wash day in my notes app. I also have another note for my staples and another for reviewing products.


----------



## Mapleoats

@ everyone who replied saying they also keep a hair journal... I thought I was just being extra/ hair crazy... but nope, I really belong on this forum lmao yall my peoples


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Mapleoats said:


> @ everyone who replied saying they also keep a hair journal... I thought I was just being extra/ hair crazy... but nope, I really belong on this forum lmao yall my peoples


lmao why did think we joined!? I had a blog at first but that took up too much work. Now it's just me, my hair, and my notes.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Beginning to hate defined twist outs as much as wash and gos. My ends had soooo many knots. Definitely not following that "curl the ends" tip that youtubers like to say anymore.

Also gonna blow out my hair more often next year (like every 3-4 weeks).


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I abandoned the cream for the oil. A little bit of castor oil, some sulfur and some smell good oil.


----------



## shasha8685

I love how nice and juicy my twists are!

I'm starting to think that silicones aren't  that bad......for my hair.


----------



## bzb1990

i dont think nutrition has as much to do with hair quality as we think. It does help but not in the way it is for people just genetically blessed in that area.

My son’s hair is so much healthier than mine whether long or short despite having malnutrition issues etc much of his life from a genetic disease and GERD absorption issues....

his hair and eyelashes never suffered for it surprisingly (always shiny, thick and lush).

he also has the two rows of long eyelashes  like they say elizabeth taylor had. Top and bottom. If nutrition mattered that much how come even when he was on verge of death prior to the doctor who saved his life and made up for every other specialist and doctors negligence...why was his hair always healthy And grew very fast too.


yet people who see all curls as the same say he got the hair from me...

but my hair is fine and nowhere near as dense or shiny .. 

even in my pics as a child my hair was not good..always the wispiest and fluffy but fine and fragile, 

knots though my mom would try to jerk the combs and brush through it , it would never work (she didnt know about detangling or conditioner and just told me my hair was a problem)
porosity and moisture balance is also spot on and perfect for his strands. If you add something they look nice but he doesnt even need conditioner.


----------



## Theresamonet

I’m trying to make some Ayurvedic oil. I think I burned it. Idk. I left it on the candle warmer for a full day, I’m not sure if I was supposed to do it that long. The smell is really strong now. At first I could smell the peppermint and eucalyptus essential oils I put in, now I can’t.


----------



## frizzy

Your sense of smell might be temporarily affected...I would still use it. Maybe add more carrier oil.


----------



## water_n_oil

Theresamonet said:


> I’m trying to make some Ayurvedic oil. I think I burned it. Idk. I left it on the candle warmer for a full day, I’m not sure if I was supposed to do it that long. The smell is really strong now. At first I could smell the peppermint and eucalyptus essential oils I put in, now I can’t.


What was the mix? Def too long but also EOs should generally be added after you start letting the mix cool.


----------



## Theresamonet

water_n_oil said:


> What was the mix? Def too long but also EOs should generally be added after you start letting the mix cool.



Brahmi, Fenugreek, Amla, Neem, and Tulsi in Olive Oil. 

Yeah, I realized as soon as I made it that I was supposed to wait until later to add the EO. To my knowledge the worst case ithat I made the EO ineffective. Or is there something worse I should be concerned about?

I think I’m going to start a second batch and see if it comes out the same. I hate playing with good olive oil like this.

How long to leave it on the warmer this time?


----------



## water_n_oil

Theresamonet said:


> Brahmi, Fenugreek, Amla, Neem, and Tulsi in Olive Oil.
> 
> Yeah, I realized as soon as I made it that I was supposed to wait until later to add the EO. To my knowledge the worst case ithat I made the EO ineffective. Or is there something worse I should be concerned about?
> 
> I think I’m going to start a second batch and see if it comes out the same. I hate playing with good olive oil like this.
> 
> How long to leave it on the warmer this time?


Not sure how different the heat is for a warmer (I use a slow cooker if I'm heating my mixes) but an hour or two should fine.


----------



## Theresamonet

water_n_oil said:


> Not sure how different the heat is for a warmer (I use a slow cooker if I'm heating my mixes) but an hour or two should fine.



I did a forum search and some people have been leaving their oil mixes on the candle warmer for days and weeks, so I’m probably good. I think my mix just stinks. Lol I’ll add more olive oil and EO after I strain it. 

I think the slow cooker gets much hotter than a candle warmer. I could lift the mason jar up and hold the bottom for a short time without being burned (it was hot, but not scalding).


----------



## frizzy

Yea, only the herbs should be warmed to infuse into the oil.   The EOs are added during the cooling phase. I think the worst case scenario is that the EOs are ineffective.


----------



## water_n_oil

Theresamonet said:


> I did a forum search and some people have been leaving their oil mixes on the candle warmer for days and weeks, so I’m probably good. I think my mix just stinks. Lol I’ll add more olive oil and EO after I strain it.
> 
> I think the slow cooker gets much hotter than a candle warmer. I could lift the mason jar up and hold the bottom for a short time without being burned (it was hot, but not scalding).


Wow, weeks? The only time I infuse that long is if I'm leaving a jar in the window letting the sun heat it instead.


----------



## bzb1990

Man I am feeling good.

 The hair salon my brother took me to (I pressed like on their FB page) just posted pics of my haircut, and I see a couple of 'likes' and 1 'love'...

man I thought I was crazy thinking I loved the cut because people --mainly my dad everyone else is nicer about it--tell me I look very very ugly in short hair. I love all lengths. 

I just love that I have hair- so many ppl do not.

  He frowned when he saw my hair today on Skype but didn't say anything. Oh well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lololololol. I’m not going to be petty.


----------



## bzb1990

This hairdo of Dorothy Dandridge's is lovely. I wonder what length one would have to grow it to?

Her hair was goals for me for years, but I never saw something like this where I can see what looks like natural texture. (Admittedly I only saw pictures of her, never in action so maybe there are videos out there that capture it.)
She reminds me of Tatyana Ali in this. Oh man speaking of F.P. cast.. Karyn Parsons' hair is also goals.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Lololololol. I’m not going to be petty.


Do it, ain’t nothing else to do


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Do it, ain’t nothing else to do


Nah uh.  2020 bad enough already.


----------



## bzb1990

Today while at the mall for an errand -   I had to wait, so I was wandering around ... I saw some Chinese ladies (when waiting for phone data transfer, was wandering around) in one of the little rooms (they all have clear glass, so you can see inside getting their hair done even if you don't mean to...)
 hair all in narrow rollers, done to make them really tight curls.

I was thinking, man...
 I was usually wishing for their hair all my life...for
basically being straight and perfectly easy to take care of and go out the door not worrying about how to style it, or standing out in a crowd of lots of people, compared to curls, and here they are getting their hair done into really really tight curls, paying someone. 

*I mean, when you're trained that something about you is a problem you fail to see that actually a lot of people would love your 'problem.'*


Spoiler



I stopped minding my hair for always being commented on. after I learned of the ancestry. One of dad's ancestors was captured in Sudan, by French -- and among many who was brought back, as a slave, and also lived to see a law pass that ENDED slavery in France. So it's cool how you can still see genes showing ancestry, in people, even if they don't have a family tree they still know things about them are a reflection of so many generations -

I even read once, how things like trauma (and therefore, the opposite too??) can affect genes ( genetic markers being 'switched on' ?).

 So basically you might think why is it that our family has a disproportionate number of XYZ thing.. (eg a disorder).but maybe it was genetic, from something many of your recent ancestors experienced together (like from being colonized brutally)? IDK. Just rambling. 

 It could also be that you're really good at something (e.g. art) and maybe your ancestors (because back in the day, families usually took on one field/job for generations) were like, people who painted and did the intricate religious calligraphy in the tiles in the Taj Mahal??
 it makes you feel like you aren't weird for not looking like majority of other people in your country. I mean, it makes you feel like you have roots and not just weird.



Plus it's fun to boing
 this abyssinian oil/camellia combo with the Shea butter today, is giving me extreme shrinkage, hair's springy enough for that.


----------



## spacetygrss

My hair has been shedding like crazy. My bloodwork is fine, so it’s definitely not that. This craziness.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Nah uh.  2020 bad enough already.


Let’s go out with a bang   Jk jk


----------



## HealthyHair2020

I don't like this much hair that's coming out of this hair dryer... little and long pieces alike. Is that common for anyone else? It could also be due to how many knots I had in my hair after my twist out.

Might have to rethink blow drying often if so.


----------



## bzb1990

updated my picture to show me a hairstyle i did after straightening it and then pincurling into circle puffs from 2016.  that can be a realistic goal length by March, i think.

Seems the uneven curl types in it, show the least,
 if i FORCE it into a SLEEK look with heat. I cannot make it uniformly curly (same curl type I mean) except with the Olaplex 6, so far. even that isn't really harmonious looking but it's better than without where you have puff here, smooth there, stylized over there, curls here, random jutting out wave at awkward angle there.

Now I just want to never use heat again and  shape with twists and wet pincurls with the shea butter like I've been doing. 

it's like 5 types of curl patterns all scattered randomly, no sense to it-and then it gives an effect of disharmony.
esp at a short length
rather than heat i'm doing the twists and accepting the uneven texture.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

spacetygrss said:


> My hair has been shedding like crazy. My bloodwork is fine, so it’s definitely not that. This craziness.



Might try a tea rinse or protein treatment @spacetygrss


----------



## spacetygrss

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Might try a tea rinse or protein treatment @spacetygrss


Thanks. I've done those things. Still shedding, unfortunately. Next up is Alter Ego garlic mask.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

spacetygrss said:


> Thanks. I've done those things. Still shedding, unfortunately. Next up is Alter Ego garlic mask.



Try  @spacetygrss  Negesbanda Green Smoothie Anti Shedding Hair rinse.









						Green Smoothie Anti-shedding hair rinse 12oz (Ambanu+Green tea+Aloe+Oat Straw) | Negès Banda
					

Green Smoothie Anti-shedding Botanical Hair  Rinse treatment   our botanical hair rinse is  special hair treatment formulated with a high concentration of green scalp friendly herbs known to  restore the scalp , stop breakage while restoring the natural body and beauty of the hair, also...




					www.negesbanda.com


----------



## bzb1990

spacetygrss said:


> Thanks. I've done those things. Still shedding, unfortunately. Next up is Alter Ego garlic mask.


It may be that you have already covered this area, but just in case:
*EDIT TO ADD: I'm so silly, i didn't read your original post about this where you mentioned blood work is fine! Sorry ignore me*
Iron deficiency anemia
Thyroid
Medication can cause shedding
PCOS
Water quality (shower head filter might help? have not tried personally)

First two would need *requisition from Doctor* (luckily due to Covid19 they do not need to see in person so no sitting in a waiting room with unpredictable wait time) for a* blood test*, and discuss

If it was due to iron deficiency, that will take time to stop even after you correct the issue (I guess for the process of it absorbing and signalling to your body all is ok)..

Example : my iron levels get worse + shedding worsens - *when I drink coffee to excess *(I still drink coffee but not as much as before)



A poster here also mentioned about *scalp health *- Shea Butter Growth And Retention Thread 2020 | Page 7 | Long Hair Care Forum
- when it was untreated and unknown to her, it was causing shedding. Oils and stuff were making it worse.


----------



## mzteaze

HealthyHair2020 said:


> I don't like this much hair that's coming out of this hair dryer... little and long pieces alike. Is that common for anyone else? It could also be due to how many knots I had in my hair after my twist out.
> 
> Might have to rethink blow drying often if so.



Which hair dryer and what technique are you using (round brush, paddle brush, etc)?


----------



## lorr1e1

DrC said:


> ....hmmmm..    mmmkay.......
> 
> anyway.I may need to use a porosity control.  My ends are all of sudden acting whacky.


What happened to Roux Priosity Control can't find it anywhere it's like they discontinued it.


----------



## lorr1e1

mzteaze said:


> Which hair dryer and what technique are you using (round brush, paddle brush, etc)?


I use comb attachment on my hair dryer I don't like using brushes on wet/damp hair as I think it may cause stress to the hair.


----------



## mzteaze

lorr1e1 said:


> What happened to Roux Priosity Control can't find it anywhere it's like they discontinued it.



They reformulated it and renamed the product.  I miss the old formula.


----------



## Theresamonet

lorr1e1 said:


> What happened to Roux Priosity Control can't find it anywhere it's like they discontinued it.



It’s this now.


----------



## mzteaze

Theresamonet said:


> It’s this now.
> 
> View attachment 466293




Have you tried this reformulation?  

I tried the previous vesting and found it wasn't like the original I knew and loved.


----------



## lorr1e1

Can't seem to get it in UK, the joke is I contacted roux fb page, they said that they had people asking them about it for months but didn't know either. Maybe they are trying to get people to use it as an everyday maintenence product rather than go to for when you have a problem which is how I had use it. To make more money.


----------



## Theresamonet

mzteaze said:


> Have you tried this reformulation?
> 
> I tried the previous vesting and found it wasn't like the original I knew and loved.



Yes, I’ve tried this one. It doesn’t do the same thing as the original PC at all.


----------



## Theresamonet

lorr1e1 said:


> Can't seem to get it in UK, the joke is I contacted roux fb page, they said that they had people asking them about it for months but didn't know either. *Maybe they are trying to get people to use it as an everyday maintenence product rather than go to for when you have a problem which is how I had use it. To make more money.*



I think this is exactly the case.


----------



## bzb1990

Hair food :

In AM I had aloe drink with my silica supplement (Silicea gel) mixed in.

Now:
Had my white snow fungus (the word fungus sounds bad but it isn't gross). Can get from East Asian markets. 



Spoiler



(have to prepare it specifically like this:

put hot, just-boiled water on it,
leave to soak, until the whole thing swells into a flower shape - about 20 minutes - then discard water.
Wash under running water, and put boiled water again to soak for another 20 minutes at least - THEN eat. Can eat plain, sugared, or salty).
Had with mayo + vindaloo paste mixed in (flavour + the mayo has protein).



That's one of my 'hair growth foods' (hopeful).
When I eat just 1 of this item, I feel so full, regardless of what I add into it, if anything.

It might be a good weight loss food too. Overall , t's a fairly cheap way to feel full too.
Having it alongside soup (for nutrition) would be a good weight loss dinner I bet. Maybe with less mayo.


----------



## Silkylover

bzb1990 said:


> i dont think nutrition has as much to do with hair quality as we think. It does help but not in the way it is for people just genetically blessed in that area.
> 
> My son’s hair is so much healthier than mine whether long or short despite having malnutrition issues etc much of his life from a genetic disease and GERD absorption issues....
> 
> his hair and eyelashes never suffered for it surprisingly (always shiny, thick and lush).
> 
> he also has the two rows of long eyelashes  like they say elizabeth taylor had. Top and bottom. If nutrition mattered that much how come even when he was on verge of death prior to the doctor who saved his life and made up for every other specialist and doctors negligence...why was his hair always healthy And grew very fast too.
> 
> 
> yet people who see all curls as the same say he got the hair from me...
> 
> but my hair is fine and nowhere near as dense or shiny ..
> 
> even in my pics as a child my hair was not good..always the wispiest and fluffy but fine and fragile,
> 
> knots though my mom would try to jerk the combs and brush through it , it would never work (she didnt know about detangling or conditioner and just told me my hair was a problem)
> porosity and moisture balance is also spot on and perfect for his strands. If you add something they look nice but he doesnt even need conditioner.


It's really about retention and a healthy scalp.   Not genetics.   Genetics determine hair color and texture.   People use genetics as a scapegoat when they can't maintain their length.


----------



## bzb1990

Silkylover said:


> It's really about retention and a healthy scalp.   Not genetics.   Genetics determine hair color and texture.   People use genetics as a scapegoat when they can't maintain their length.


That is why I said 'hair quality' not length.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

mzteaze said:


> Which hair dryer and what technique are you using (round brush, paddle brush, etc)?


I am using the revlon round brush dryer. I detangle with my felicia leatherwood, apply my heat protectant, and then keep my hair taught (sp?) while using the dryer.


----------



## waff

Silkylover said:


> It's really about retention and a healthy scalp.   Not genetics.   Genetics determine hair color and texture.   People use genetics as a scapegoat when they can't maintain their length.


I do agree that genetics can be used as an excuse for poor care habits but genetics also determine the thickness of the hair. Fine hair is very different than coarse hair. Coarser hair can withstand more manipulation. Also, genetics can effect the terminal length of the hair which eventually can effect how long it can get. Genetics can effect thinning patterns or balding.


----------



## bzb1990

waff said:


> I do agree that genetics can be used as an excuse for poor care habits but genetics also determine the thickness of the hair. Fine hair is very different than coarse hair. Coarser hair can withstand more manipulation. Also, genetics can effect the terminal length of the hair which eventually can effect how long it can get. Genetics can effect thinning patterns or balding.


Now that makes a lot of sense!_ Perhaps shiny, thick, strong hair is an X-linked genetic trait, in my family? _

but good news, our girls still have plentiful body hair to make up for lacklustre crowning glories....
#jackpot


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I am SO glad the oil I made smells nice. It has permeated err-thang. ERR-THANG. Think of how unfortunate I would be if it stank


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes




----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

My favorite place to be in my hair journey is when the novelty has worn off. You're not stressing length or perfecting this/that. You're just doing what u know to do and your hair is responding. I'm glad to be over the beginning phase when i was anxious for something to happen and watching my hair like i was going to see a difference in a wk.


----------



## bzb1990

I forgot the thread, or the user who posted it-- but someone here had shared a video of a girl with
LUSCIOUS 4c hair (i think she said 4b/4c?) -
she was showing how that hair needs moisture. My favourite person
from 'natural hair youtube,' Jostylin also said this in all her blogs and videos on the subject.

Anyway, that lady's hair has been on my mind for...since I viewed that video. She was detangling and braiding it.
I had it on mute so I could pay attention to the technique, but really I realize I was just gazing in pure adoration at her hair.
I'm already a person prone to envy + jealousy (which is not good) and try to rein it in. But man.

There's enough out there to loosen/straighten hair, but I am ignorant about anything that may exist to mimic the
gorgeous fluffy, soft, textured, cloud-looking beauty of that type of hair.

I can obsess about such hair all day. I seriously adore it.

When I was little, I had a cute doll with hair that resembled it.
*


Spoiler: irrelevant to the thread



eta: her face/way she was made was like this, same style-
but hair was different, an older face (like they were aiming for a 6 yr old look, not a baby),
more content/serene-looking than this (closed mouth smile)
and much darker skin/eyes than this - but this style basically - 
maybe the same company made them both --
and with a pink gingham dress, a white shirt under it, and white pants.


*


Spoiler: irrelevant to the thread









I saw her at wal mart and waited to buy her for months, my mom wouldn't let me because of the cost -
but any time we went to Wmart, she'd let me go to the toy section, just to look at the doll.

I got birthday money and asked my mom to take me straight to WMart to get the doll.
She came with her hair in 2 braids, and bangs, and it was similar to type 4 hair, looking back.
My sister ruined her hair and clothes, she covered her in orange play doh once. the play doh hardened on it and nothing would fix it.
I was so sad, I felt like the doll was sad and I couldn't do anything to help and ended up giving her away.
Even then, as a child, I was hair-obsessed.
They don't make that doll anymore.

I remember looking obsessively in Wmart, once I realized, hey I'm an adult ,I can buy things.
I don't even know her name. It began with a J, but it wasn't Jamila or Jemima.
Even my other favourite toy, 'Bloomer Bunny' - they stopped making him too. They have pretty crummy dolls nowadays compared to back then.


----------



## waff

Regular t-shirts are not long enough for my hair anymore, it's annoying how the ends keep hanging out of it and dripping. I decided to sew in two cotton shirts together to make a bigger hair towel. I am not a crafty person, but I think I did a good job lol

Which leads me too, I stopped using a regular towel on my hair for years. T-shirts are so much better.


----------



## Prettymetty

Yesterday’s blowout came out pretty nice despite my buzz. I met honey for lunch and had a Rosé margarita... It’s been frizz free even through this on and off rain. I plan to trim with my split ender this coming Monday 12/21. It’s the Winter Solstice


----------



## bzb1990

^ I'm happy your hair was pretty, to your liking, for lunch w. Your man. That is a beautiful feeling.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ready.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ready.


We’re going on a trip in our favorite rocket ship...


----------



## Theresamonet

Lol


----------



## CurlyMommie

I can't wait to get off work so I can wash my hair. This bun is cute but it itches like crazy.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have been two of those naturals    The imposing and excessively trendy.


----------



## Theresamonet

I would add two more annoying naturals to that list.

#4) The “I can’t 4c it” natural - She’s hair type 4c (or believes she is), and thinks she has the most difficult hair known to mankind. She side eyes every style, tool, technique, or natural with a looser curl pattern, cause “not my 4c hair”.

#5) The I want to relax natural - She wants to relax her hair very, very, very badly. She may have been a natural for many years, but every second of that time she’s been longing for a relaxer, and verbally agonizing over it. You want to hold her down, base her scalp, and slap on some ORS no-lye, just to finally put her out of her misery.


----------



## bzb1990

A spray bottle from the dollar store can change your hair's life !  
Makes it so easy to apply to scalp even if your hair is all pinned up or 'done.' Y*ou can 'access' the scalp,* rub it around after lightly, and cover your head in a minute. No excuses like 'ima wait till wash day'...

*Rice water* from the fridge, made 2 days ago  _(1/4 cup so  it's not wasteful and can make fresh every couple of days - next time I'll just make it the same day to mitigate risk of spoiling) _
+* Silica* (Silicea brand) supplement gel 1/2 Tablespoon_ (I don't have aloe vera that would have been first choice because this supplement is expensive) _
+ small amount of *MSM powder *(1/4 tspn)
+* chamomile/spearmint tea water with some honey* (about 1/4 cup total) +
*cassia *EO 2 drops _(i love this scent, it's just really strong)_+ *lemongrass *EO 5 drops + *roman chamomile* EO 5 drops
+ few drops of my camellia oil/abyssinian oil/prickly pear oil blend
=
shake it + spray it.
Scalp (I don't like that word) feels amazing, refreshed, not itchy and dry, like it did this morning.
*And the soothed feeling has not evaporated away >_>*

Think I can extend Wash day till tomorrow.

Sprayed it on my hair too, as I wanna use it up quickly.
Hair feels softer, better.. it must have 'refreshed' the conditioners I had used as 'leave-ins'- THANK YOU FOR PUTTING IT IN MY HEAD GOD- I can't believe I wasn't doing this before! So easy to DIY, I've had EO raw materials (from perfume - making) since the _autumn of 2019... _
I'm so happy to find a way to  use stuff up that I spent so much cash on.
In future batches of this, I will make it without the EOs, and then divide it
to make a separate one for hair, and a separate one to spray on the the scalp.
*THEN in the scalp one, add in the EOs mentioned above (they smell AMAZING together)
+*
*add LIQUID B-complex (as Jostylin mentioned in an article, Turkish doctors*
*recommend this as an essential ingredient for a homemade hair-growth tonic)*

Woohoo! I feel so good getting my DIY groove back If it truly works out long term, I will make it for my tomboy mom to use, she has beautiful, shiny, straight hair which she is hellbent on destroying it seems.
Every aspect of her was naturally blessed --which I envy her for-- but she seems to want to neglect and ruin those blessings (the physical ones) 

She doesn't use any store-bought item I give her, either


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’ve been #4 and #5  
Dang it, stop telling on me


----------



## LavenderMint

This week, I went in Sally’s for the first time in at least a year and a half....
The Mane Choice has too much going on, good grief!


----------



## lindseyerinc

bzb1990 said:


> A spray bottle from the dollar store can change your hair's life !
> Makes it so easy to apply to scalp even if your hair is all pinned up or 'done.' Y*ou can 'access' the scalp,* rub it around after lightly, and cover your head in a minute. No excuses like 'ima wait till wash day'...
> 
> *Rice water* from the fridge, made 2 days ago  _(1/4 cup so  it's not wasteful and can make fresh every couple of days - next time I'll just make it the same day to mitigate risk of spoiling) _
> +* Silica* (Silicea brand) supplement gel 1/2 Tablespoon_ (I don't have aloe vera that would have been first choice because this supplement is expensive) _
> + small amount of *MSM powder *(1/4 tspn)
> +* chamomile/spearmint tea water with some honey* (about 1/4 cup total) +
> *cassia *EO 2 drops _(i love this scent, it's just really strong)_+ *lemongrass *EO 5 drops + *roman chamomile* EO 5 drops
> + few drops of my camellia oil/abyssinian oil/prickly pear oil blend
> =
> shake it + spray it.
> Scalp (I don't like that word) feels amazing, refreshed, not itchy and dry, like it did this morning.
> *And the soothed feeling has not evaporated away >_>*
> 
> Think I can extend Wash day till tomorrow.
> 
> Sprayed it on my hair too, as I wanna use it up quickly.
> Hair feels softer, better.. it must have 'refreshed' the conditioners I had used as 'leave-ins'- THANK YOU FOR PUTTING IT IN MY HEAD GOD- I can't believe I wasn't doing this before! So easy to DIY, I've had EO raw materials (from perfume - making) since the _autumn of 2019... _
> I'm so happy to find a way to  use stuff up that I spent so much cash on.
> In future batches of this, I will make it without the EOs, and then divide it
> to make a separate one for hair, and a separate one to spray on the the scalp.
> *THEN in the scalp one, add in the EOs mentioned above (they smell AMAZING together)
> +*
> *add LIQUID B-complex (as Jostylin mentioned in an article, Turkish doctors*
> *recommend this as an essential ingredient for a homemade hair-growth tonic)*
> 
> Woohoo! I feel so good getting my DIY groove back If it truly works out long term, I will make it for my tomboy mom to use, she has beautiful, shiny, straight hair which she is hellbent on destroying it seems.
> Every aspect of her was naturally blessed --which I envy her for-- but she seems to want to neglect and ruin those blessings (the physical ones)
> 
> She doesn't use any store-bought item I give her, either


Where did you get the liquid b-complex from?


----------



## Theresamonet

LavenderMint said:


> This week, I went in Sally’s for the first time in at least a year and a half....
> The Mane Choice has too much going on, good grief!



I’ve never tried any of their products for this reason.


----------



## bzb1990

lindseyerinc said:


> Where did you get the liquid b-complex from?



In Canada it is available at Shoppers Drug Mart, among other drugstore/pharmacies, to be taken as a sublingual supplement. 

In America perhaps it is available at health food stores or at Costco?
Also Swanson's 
Nature's Answer Liquid Vitamin B-Complex with Quik-Sorb - NaturalTangerine 8 fl oz Liquid - Swanson Health Products (swansonvitamins.com)
 I love to order from Swanson's despite shipping at times,
as the prices are often better than here, and they have more things available - I think Swanson's is an American brand (IDK but perhaps it was started by Gloria Swanson, the classic film actress, as I know she was very interested in health and natural remedies?)


----------



## Theresamonet

I’m trying to get in the habit of applying less product. I know I be using waaaay more than necessary, but I just keep slathering it on. Lol Especially now that my regimen is on the pricier side, I need to be more reasonable with the amounts I’m using.


----------



## bzb1990

I'm so pleased with DIY-cream/balm-ing... my body +  hair + scalp feel so nourished and soft from yesterday's application. 
It's got everything and no irritation/bumps/etc which occur immediately with my sensitive skin. 
It even has a soothing effect, maybe from the emu oil, idk. The fragrance is so soft, and pretty.
 I'm gonna make more batches of this for gifts. I'll be extra super careful with hygiene, and esp now with the 'rona issue, I am stocked up on gloves, disinfectants, and whatnot!
Hair especially feels soft. It even works on lips, no chapped lips since yesterday.  It's like everything in one, so I can get by just on this. So nice since I was wanting to purchase both a hair butter AND a body butter AND a lip butter, for yoinks.

I even already had a lab heating plate contraption, heat-resistant beakers and lab casseroles perfect for this 
And the 'professional-looking' containers I'd purchased last year, still in boxes, just ready and waiting for DIY fun!


----------



## frizzy

@bzb1990  I've been waiting on you to share your delicious sounding ingredients with the class since yesterday...please share!


----------



## imaginary

Did gina lift whatever nda she had her clients under? There  are a lot of youtubers making vids about their now. Great for info, but I still wish black people that went the way of true perms (ammonium thioglycolates) would speak more on their jounrey so that people didn't get pigeon-holed into one brand name or stylist.


----------



## bzb1990

i'm so pleased, because I wanted to try out JoStylin's 'Fulani Wrap' technique.
(as she said in  a comment to someone, instead of putting oil on scarf..
Make your hair damp and oil it instead of scarf, . for night-time or to minimize mess. and the scarf will just enclose it and make a greenhouse effect anyway)..


I didn't want to buy real silk online because of cost plus you don't know if it's real or not anyway..
(although it seems Jo just used a satin one for herself, to demonstrate ..as she used it in another video too and called it satin - makes sense, as same effect.. satin-silk is cheaper and good for hair too..

What I love is she always did the sensible approach and did not make unnecessary purchases. 
Unlike me she  never outrageous amounts of money spent in taking care of her long and healthy mane
.
Funny thing is.. in one video she mentioned she likes Pantene for pre shampoo..

because, she said; she likes spending on good quality conditioners and shampoos.. 

but thing is being a PJ I did not consider Pantene to be a good quality option.. but it does work..

Another girl with v long hair I loved._. I followed her because of her makeup videos which were casual, charming + creative but not OTT perfectionism..._

she is white so her hair texture is different.

 Her name is ThePinkLadyJ.. a great vibe like jostylin..
 Her hair is long and healthy till knees...no ragged _ends..she had it long since childhood ...because both her mom and dad had kept their hair long. _

Well she said *she only used pantene shampoo and conditioners*.. from the dollar shop! 



Spoiler



She changed her video visibility. They are all 'unlisted' now as she said she stopped being interested in makeup and didn't want to feel pressure to make more..

 but I already had them in a playlist since her vibes and videos are anti depressant for me.. I contacted her and she said it was fine; I was welcome to watch them



Sorry..  so splurging is unnecessary for many ppl with long hair.. _ I know some ppl have no option but to splurge on treatments and products.. esp if there is a medical ailment affecting hair._

 realized the item my dad left for me a couple weeks ago, it IS a silk scarf. i just opened it tonight (had not checked it before). 
I had not asked for it ...nor was he aware that i was looking for silk. It was just a coincidence ...I wore it to the hospital.. 

Dabbed camellia oil/abyssinian oil blend all over washed and damp hair first. Covered with scarf ...
came back right now and my hair is in goooooood condition. 
I am happy. 

I am glad that that lady did not remove her  videos despite stopping, because her:

Vibes 
Personality
Information
Way of demonstrating
Are all first class! I love that jostylin lady. 

We need that attitude to life that she has, to trend more


----------



## bzb1990

frizzy said:


> @bzb1990  I've been waiting on you to share your delicious sounding ingredients with the class since yesterday...please share!


Oh sorry.. I did elsewhere.  But just for my own bookmarking reference.

  I figured you all have better products... or DIY combos and creations...
 figured out already ..*this would be nonsense compared to what you are used to but for me it's more self-satisfaction than an objective rave.. *

 I'd like to taper it significantly to reduce the cost to just the effective and necessary ingredients

That is another reason it will not be helpful to people who already use 
effective and better items, I think..

Here is a link below


Can get these ingredients from Eden Botanicals in America, New Directions aromatics in Canada, health food stores etc. For body butter base one can get from most pharmacies and drugstores. 

Again plz don't take this as seriously as I did. I'm just pleased the way a toddler is at fingerprinting.. 


Post in thread 'What Product Combinations Did You Use On Your Hair Today?' https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...u-use-on-your-hair-today.773373/post-25576821


----------



## frizzy

Thank you @bzb1990  I love looking at mixtures and recipes to give me ideas on using up items I've accumulated from 17 years of LHCF.


----------



## bzb1990

My mom told me what my dad left wasn't silk.
 It was a very good quality pashmina that she told me is made from shaving the softest hairs of baby goats... just the small area below neck N before the belly and hand-woven intricately to make it feel softer ! That's why I thought it was silk. Man. 

It should be an ok substitute for silk for hair strands. I braided hair and wrapped it in that scarf. 
But idk if I will have the energy to braid and all for longer hair length. Maybe I will keep goal to collar bone or shoulders max.

I was reading research over the decades, about pollutants...
 fat soluble pollutants ...ruining all kinds of things for polar bears.. it is horrifying. not just via global warming.. but them developing brain disorders!!...hormone issues!!

 their private parts falling off (!!!!!!!)...more susceptible to diseases etc.. it was sad.

 Then I read about a scientist in 2005 in a magazine explaining that polar bears have much stronger systems to get rid of and handle toxins, than do human beings ...

and if their meat sources can affect them that badly... humans have no chance.
So that got me to thinking about how we can have a lot of hair loss or balding with no known causes .... and how maybe this is one of the reasons ..idk ..it's not scientific but it's also not that unlikely..


----------



## Silkylover

bzb1990 said:


> My mom told me what my dad left wasn't silk.
> It was a very good quality pashmina that she told me is made from shaving the softest hairs of baby goats... just the small area below neck N before the belly and hand-woven intricately to make it feel softer ! That's why I thought it was silk. Man.
> 
> It should be an ok substitute for silk for hair strands. I braided hair and wrapped it in that scarf.
> But idk if I will have the energy to braid and all for longer hair length. Maybe I will keep goal to collar bone or shoulders max.
> 
> I was reading research over the decades, about pollutants...
> fat soluble pollutants ...ruining all kinds of things for polar bears.. it is horrifying. not just via global warming.. but them developing brain disorders!!...hormone issues!!
> 
> their private parts falling off (!!!!!!!)...more susceptible to diseases etc.. it was sad.
> 
> Then I read about a scientist in 2005 in a magazine explaining that polar bears have much stronger systems to get rid of and handle toxins, than do human beings ...
> 
> and if their meat sources can affect them that badly... humans have no chance.
> So that got me to thinking about how we can have a lot of hair loss or balding with no known causes .... and how maybe this is one of the reasons ..idk ..it's not scientific but it's also not that unlikely..


Go on somewhere


----------



## bzb1990

Silkylover said:


> Go on somewhere


You can ignore n scroll past. Takes a second.

It matters to me because unexplained hair loss in women n girls is happening in my family like sister cousins aunts and I am looking for reasons .
I have been doing a research project for ecology all day on computer using the forum for breaks  and this collection of articles reminded me of unexplained life threatening diseases like in my sons and hair loss in my family


----------



## Theresamonet

imaginary said:


> Did gina lift whatever nda she had her clients under? There  are a lot of youtubers making vids about their now. Great for info, but I still wish black people that went the way of true perms (ammonium thioglycolates) would speak more on their jounrey so that people didn't get pigeon-holed into one brand name or stylist.



I agree, and it’s not just with the Gina curl, there is a lack of info on the modern day experience with thio relaxer or perms in general. Even people who I used to watch that began sharing their journeys, end up disappearing, and you never find out if it was a long term success.


----------



## imaginary

Theresamonet said:


> I agree, and it’s not just with the Gina curl, there is a lack of info on the modern day experience with thio relaxer or perms in general. Even people who I used to watch that began sharing their journeys, end up disappearing, and you never find out if it was a long term success.



And it seems like persons that went the way of thio, were less inclined to... idk try? Like when a relaxed lady starts seeing breakage there's usually some exploration of options/techniques to slow it, but no they just seem to disappear and then come back natural.


----------



## LavenderMint

imaginary said:


> And it seems like persons that went the way of thio, were less inclined to... idk try? Like when a relaxed lady starts seeing breakage there's usually some exploration of options/techniques to slow it, but no they just seem to disappear and then come back natural.


I remember seeing a blogger who messed hers up but I don’t recall how (edit: not her fault, really). I also remember seeing a black lady who got a curly perm done in Japan. I’m curious in a detached way for the same reasons- where is the info on long term success (from someone other than her poster girl)?

edit: Anne O’Nyme- it was a leave-in product that interfered with her hair.


----------



## imaginary

LavenderMint said:


> I remember seeing a blogger who messed hers up but I don’t recall how (edit: not her fault, really). I also remember seeing a black lady who got a curly perm done in Japan. I’m curious in a detached way for the same reasons- where is the info on long term success (from someone other than her poster girl)?
> 
> edit: Anne O’Nyme- it was a leave-in product that interfered with her hair.


I follow and really like Anne, she has a similar density to me so seeing how a perm looked on her strands was very much the confirmation I needed to not go in that direction. And she's really the only thio-girl I can think of that's actually showcasing her journey with the breakage and how she's trying to grow out her hair. Interested to see where she takes her hair (hopefully once it's all healthy) in future.


----------



## Theresamonet

imaginary said:


> And it seems like persons that went the way of thio, were less inclined to... idk try? Like when a relaxed lady starts seeing breakage there's usually some exploration of options/techniques to slow it, but no they just seem to disappear and then come back natural.



Yes! I was researching thio a few months back, and I watched quite a few videos where they were getting their first service, and then the next video would be 3 mos -1 year later, and they have a whole new head of natural hair.

I think maybe it’s the expectation that it’s supposed to be better than a relaxer that throws them off. They give up once they start experiencing problems, and realize they have to take extra care of it just like if they had a relaxer. I wish more people would actually document the entire journey though.


----------



## toaster

I understand that Covid and holiday shopping is making deliveries delayed. Got it.

I think the option to purchase expedited shipping should be removed if the seller isn’t going to hold up to their end of the bargain. I get that usps can’t guarantee my products in 3 business days, but if you can’t guarantee you’ll get my products TO usps in 3 business days, don’t take my $10.99. In fact, I want my $10.99 back. Please and thank you.


----------



## Mapleoats

Last night I dreamt I went to a stylist for a trim and she gave me an undercut   i was mad when I woke up like why my brain gotta stress me like that lmao


----------



## Theresamonet

LavenderMint said:


> I remember seeing a blogger who messed hers up but I don’t recall how (edit: not her fault, really). I also remember seeing a black lady who got a curly perm done in Japan. I’m curious in a detached way for the same reasons- where is the info on long term success (from someone other than her poster girl)?
> 
> edit: Anne O’Nyme- it was a leave-in product that interfered with her hair.



I have a hard time believing she got all that damage from using the Deva Curl product. I think her hair was over processed after her last touch up.


----------



## shasha8685

For me, twist outs work in the spring, summer, and early autumn.

Twist outs in late autumn/ winter leave my hair feeling like hay.

Time to find some nice updos.......


----------



## toaster

I can never find the briogeo conditioner I want. I love the curl charisma conditioner. When I ran out, it was sold out everywhere. Purchased the farewell frizz conditioner. Almost identical to curl charisma. Ran out, can’t find either conditioner in the store. Now tomorrow I’m trying their banana conditioner?

I hope it works.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I can never find the briogeo conditioner I want. I love the curl charisma conditioner. When I ran out, it was sold out everywhere. Purchased the farewell frizz conditioner. Almost identical to curl charisma. Ran out, can’t find either conditioner in the store. Now tomorrow I’m trying their banana conditioner?
> 
> I hope it works.


 Did you try buying directly from the Briogeo website?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Did you try buying directly from the Briogeo website?


Once I did, and they were sold out of the curl charisma. I have a Nordstrom across the street and a Sephora across two streets from my apartment, so I usually try both places before I check online.

I don’t know what’s going on with the supply. I’m not going to wait until this banana conditioner is almost empty before I try to buy more. I just don’t like stocking up on extras.


----------



## Theresamonet

I hope this blow out routine works out for me, because I really, really want to keep my curl pattern in tact.


----------



## bzb1990

my dad didn't  look like this: 
and 'subtly hint' about how ugly I look with short hair - 
because my son was there to distract him. i could only have kids over because my brother came to help.

 i hope my foot gets better soon they can be here all day again, so when he skypes, he stops randomly hanging up from how bad he thinks i look.

he never says anything to my sister cuz despite the balding patch (
which she covers up nicely)
her hair is close to the waist and she does nothing for it - when i gave her a hair mask for a gift , she was so excited. 
on the phone she'd talk about it all the time.
 it was a revelation for her 
 i told him before, she has straight hair, it's easy.
he thinks our type of hair is easy but that's because he has kept it short all his life.


----------



## Mapleoats

Whitney posted this vid last night of how she uses the revair to stretch her curls 
I notice she doesn’t really use it anymore for straight blow outs, which kinda makes sense to me. Maybe I’ll dust my revair off next time I’m doing a twist out


----------



## toaster

Sometimes when I don’t want to ride my peloton, I tell myself it will get my blood flowing and that’s good for hair growth. It works every time.


----------



## shasha8685

I really want to try The Doux's deep conditioner but I am not paying $15 for 8 oz of product. I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## bzb1990

I wish I could find a replacement of* Nature's Gate ALOE conditioner *which they discont'd years ago and idk if they still exist but I know for sure that one stopped being made according to the salesperson. 

I liked their entire line but the Aloe conditioner had made my hair the best it had ever been and never ever found anything close.


----------



## Mapleoats

Drove out of my region (which is in “lockdown“ and all nonessential stores are closed) to get to a winners so I could re up on my faves— Joico intense hydrater and Giovanni smooth as silk conditioner. Got two bottles of the Joico but they were sold out of the Giovanni . I hesitantly picked up a random conditioner (Sukin naturals balancing conditioner) because the ingredients are similar to the SAS. Ugh, I hope it works. @toaster I feel your pain with the briogeo.


----------



## Theresamonet

Mapleoats said:


> I haven’t opened it yet! I’m gonna press my hair on the 18th so I’ll let you know how I like it. But I never flat iron my hair so I’ll probably like it regardless lol



Did you use the Bio ionic flatiron yet? How was it? It’s on sale at Sephora, and I’m trying to decide if I should get it.


----------



## Mapleoats

Theresamonet said:


> Did you use the Bio ionic flatiron yet? How was it? It’s on sale at Sephora, and I’m trying to decide if I should get it.


Oh yes I did use it! I loved it! My hair is silky straight with one pass at 400. But I don’t know if the flat iron gets the credit or if it should go to the airwrap lol. Either way a great combo. I’ve never been able to get a “silk press” result at home before.

the only thing that annoyed me was that the temp increments are in 20 degrees. I was planning to flat iron on 410 but there is no 410... just 400 and 420. Worked out just fine though, I might even try 380 next time.

@ItsMeLilLucky  !!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m gonna stretch my hair until I get to the “alright, that’s enough of this” stage.


----------



## bzb1990

Today was gonna be wash day but after the rice water spray, hair felt so refreshed and scalp feels so good. I do not know that feeling is equivalent to it actually being okay to continue so many days without washing the hair, but no itchiness or any sort of change that would alert me to irritation. When I rebraid after the rice water dries, the braids hold so much better and easier to do.


----------



## Prettymetty

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My guy asked me what I want for Christmas. Guess what I told him?


Man look, my dude stays buying me hair Botox, heat protectant (chi silk), flat irons and stuff. I’m sure he’s sick of me. He loves when I wear my own hair though so he doesn’t mind investing


----------



## Prettymetty

bzb1990 said:


> Today was gonna be wash day but after the rice water spray, hair felt so refreshed and scalp feels so good. I do not know that feeling is equivalent to it actually being okay to continue so many days without washing the hair, but no itchiness or any sort of change that would alert me to irritation. When I rebraid after the rice water dries, the braids hold so much better and easier to do.


Did you make it yourself or purchase it? I’ve been eyeing a few ready made sprays


----------



## mzteaze

I'm a bit bummed out at the possibility that I bought the RevAir prematurely and my crown will still be bare enough to be depressing.  Miracle hair growth by 15-Jan-2021 isn't a realistic possibly either.  I bought it to help me get sleek enough blow dried hair to allow me to see where to trim my ends.

I know I need to press on but there are days when it really bums me out.


----------



## bzb1990

Prettymetty said:


> Did you make it yourself or purchase it? I’ve been eyeing a few ready made sprays



It isn't ready-made. If you are not looking for something truly fermented:

With a small amount of of organic white rice washed many times over. Also boiled half of what was left to soak a day. Have been using for about 6 days or longer and it hasn't gone off (fermented) as far as I can see.

Few drops of EOs, some oils 1/4 tspn MSM and a bit of honey in herbal tea were added a  day or 2 days after making... and that may have helped.


----------



## GGsKin

@mzteaze


mzteaze said:


> I'm a bit bummed out at the possibility that I bought the RevAir prematurely and my crown will still be bare enough to be depressing.  Miracle hair growth by 15-Jan-2021 isn't a realistic possibly either.  I bought it to help me get sleek enough blow dried hair to allow me to see where to trim my ends.
> 
> I know I need to press on but there are days when it really bums me out.


----------



## bzb1990

Bobby pins: this might be obvious or something people generally do but I didn't! 

I realized If I am using the Bobby pins to pin back my short hair I can loosen it (pulling the pin apart prior and pressing but not too much just loosening the hold slightkly) to prevent damage and breakage. Since hair is usually full of texture or in twists the pin has enough to hold and not fall out.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Did a solstice hair trim. Trying to bring in abundance in all aspects in 2021.


----------



## lindseyerinc

.


----------



## Theresamonet

Mapleoats said:


> Oh yes I did use it! I loved it! My hair is silky straight with one pass at 400. But I don’t know if the flat iron gets the credit or if it should go to the airwrap lol. Either way a great combo. I’ve never been able to get a “silk press” result at home before.
> 
> the only thing that annoyed me was that the temp increments are in 20 degrees. I was planning to flat iron on 410 but there is no 410... just 400 and 420. Worked out just fine though, I might even try 380 next time.
> 
> @ItsMeLilLucky  !!



I’m still on the fence. I don’t know if I can be trusted to own a flatiron.  And I plan to get my hair professionally straightened and trimmed at least every 12 weeks this year. I don’t think I need to be flat ironing anymore than that... But it’s such a good price right now.


----------



## Mapleoats

Theresamonet said:


> I’m still on the fence. I don’t know if I can be trusted to own a flatiron.  And I plan to get my hair professionally straightened and trimmed at least every 12 weeks this year. I don’t think I need to be flat ironing anymore than that... But it’s such a good price right now.


lol if you miss this sale I’m sure there will be sales again in the future! I haven’t owned a flat iron in years cus I used to always get it done at a salon as well, so if that is your plan then you probably don’t need one. But hey, don’t let that stop you


----------



## bzb1990

on Sunday evening despite thinking i wouldnt i DID end up washing hair lol 

moisturized with plain filtered water yesterday night ...
with excellent results. 

I was able to rebraid and retwist yesterday night, and having a good hair day today because of it.
plain filtered water rather than rice water is a great moisturizer, if you have a conditioner on too left in. i guess the key i noticed was 'rubbing' the water or ensuring it went throughought the strands, not JUST the scalp or dripped on but running hands through it.
I actually applied water with a couple of tissues soaked in and squeezed on and run through the strands esp the ends.

i guess it's overkill but my hair is looking nice today still.


----------



## bzb1990

Theresamonet said:


> I’m still on the fence. I don’t know if I can be trusted to own a flatiron.  And I plan to get my hair professionally straightened and trimmed at least every 12 weeks this year. I don’t think I need to be flat ironing anymore than that... But it’s such a good price right now.


hm. good plan. i think i will adopt that.

With a professional job of straightening/blowdrying it to be stretched, it's so much better than when I went happy with the flat iron. When i did that my hair was so badly damaged.


the pincurls in my profile picture right now, is from some years ago, but it was after a PROFESIONAL straightening/stretch with blow dry, rather than flat ironing. It lasted over a week. i cannot do that with a DIY attempt of blowdring and flat ironing.

I think that was day 3, where  i did wet set of pincurls the night before, and the result was so smooth. When I attempted that with a flat iron DIY, my hair was so frazzled, and the pincurl attempt would reflect that.


----------



## pearcey

Perusing old threads, it's strange how sodium hydroxide didn't come on the radar in haircare ingredients until after the natural hair movement,  less relaxer usage starting to take hold.

It's just strange to see.

Were businesses afraid a lucrative money maker was about to die out, was it sheer coincidence that the natural hair movement coincided with mandates to be more transparent with personal care ingredient lists [creamy poos and NaOH connection], or is the main ingredient in straightening processes just no salty hydrogen bubbles and trade secret holders refusal to divulge such secrets to up and coming hair newbie businesses.

So many choices, and I still am at a loss of what to use, buy, partake of.  I am reminiscing about days of old, but those brands are AT LEAST  15 years old...

So unlike stocks in gold, silver, and coffee, rice, investing in decades old hair care is a none.

Happy hair growing everyone.  So much new stuff, but I am so missing the old school soft sheen breakthru shampoo, the sheen [pun not intended] of optimum care moisture rich hair moisturizer circa mid 90s.

So many fun products, trends, advertising,  before life, greed, and bitterness led to odorless, weird textured, strange consistencied products  I am not used to.

I have no idea what to use on this hair.

Still a suave girl by default,  but I really miss the excitement of loving a product.  The joy, elation, fun, exuberance.   I want that, but I promise not to order 20/30 year old stock off ebay either.  

Best.


----------



## Cloudina Dreams

It's nice to finally have a good handle on pj'ism. *knocks on wood* I think 2020 and all the hard times that came with it helped with that.


----------



## bzb1990

Cloudina Dreams said:


> It's nice to finally have a good handle on pj'ism. *knocks on wood* I think 2020 and all the hard times that came with it helped with that.


What a good post.

Our resourceful parents grandparents or great grandparents with the great depression or earlier with less ready-made and  easily available goods made do (hard times). I often wished I could muster that spirit they had. 
 I wish I could be like those whose whole lives they had a select few reliable items for each category of personal grooming and style in their lives. and enough ingenuity to get the best of every purchase. Rather than accumulation which is my way.

My dad told me the other day when I mentioned how I had to buy a textbook on ebay .. he said if you use it like you meant to, 
it will be free for you. If you fail to make use of it and put it aside, it will have been very costly for you. It's pretty much the case with products esp as they expire.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

i'm loving moisturizing and sealing with mielle white peony leave in and qhemet biologics amla and olive heavy cream.... Moisturized for days.... I didnt think mielles leave in would work for me because its a liquid but it's super great stuff. 

When i wash my hair i think i'm going to use it as the l in my loc method.... i'll do mielle, kinky curly and qhemet biologics..... lets see how that turns out.... i'm tryna have that succulent hair..


----------



## bzb1990

My awesome ic Fantasia hair polisher aloe vera gel how I missed you! Detangling is so easy! Styling is a breeze.
Mixed with the Scurl Activator  (just experimenting) and diluted with water, for a spray bottle.

 I used that mix early morning, and rice water after. Then jojoba oil.

With this ic gel, simplicity is definitely best, I'd be better off using that alone, and the water added in, with the simple oil. The other fancy additions were unnecessary.


----------



## lorr1e1

pearcey said:


> Perusing old threads, it's strange how sodium hydroxide didn't come on the radar in haircare ingredients until after the natural hair movement,  less relaxer usage starting to take hold.
> 
> It's just strange to see.
> 
> Were businesses afraid a lucrative money maker was about to die out, was it sheer coincidence that the natural hair movement coincided with mandates to be more transparent with personal care ingredient lists [creamy poos and NaOH connection], or is the main ingredient in straightening processes just no salty hydrogen bubbles and trade secret holders refusal to divulge such secrets to up and coming hair newbie businesses.
> 
> So many choices, and I still am at a loss of what to use, buy, partake of.  I am reminiscing about days of old, but those brands are AT LEAST  15 years old...
> 
> So unlike stocks in gold, silver, and coffee, rice, investing in decades old hair care is a none.
> 
> Happy hair growing everyone.  So much new stuff, but I am so missing the old school soft sheen breakthru shampoo, the sheen [pun not intended] of optimum care moisture rich hair moisturizer circa mid 90s.
> 
> So many fun products, trends, advertising,  before life, greed, and bitterness led to odorless, weird textured, strange consistencied products  I am not used to.
> 
> I have no idea what to use on this hair.
> 
> Still a suave girl by default,  but I really miss the excitement of loving a product.  The joy, elation, fun, exuberance.   I want that, but I promise not to order 20/30 year old stock off ebay either.
> 
> Best.


Yesd I found out about lye relaxer due to  articles written in black hair care magazines. But wouldn't dare use one until recently. When I understood more. 

I switched from being a long time user of keracare to mizani and I think they are they are best as they innovate and do more r & d into their products. 

We know more about products than we did 20 years ago so companies should be revising their products and ingredients. The older formulations that people do not buy should be discontinued. As people have moved on from heavier oils


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Have y’all seen this? I want to actually try this, and y’all know I have a hard time being consistent with my hair


----------



## Cloudina Dreams

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Have y’all seen this? I want to actually try this, and y’all know I have a hard time being consistent with my hair


I sure have! I looked up some options and this lady here does excellent work: 






						HOME | bohobabe
					






					www.thebohobabexo.com
				




But....I can't afford her lol. And the way my "hair ADHD" is set up.....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Cloudina Dreams said:


> I sure have! I looked up some options and this lady here does excellent work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOME | bohobabe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thebohobabexo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....I can't afford her lol. And the way my "hair ADHD" is set up.....


I can’t afford her either plus she’s in Miami


----------



## toaster

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Have y’all seen this? I want to actually try this, and y’all know I have a hard time being consistent with my hair


Wow that’s so interesting!! They look beautiful, but I think the line of demarcation would bug me personally.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I went downtown the other day to run some errands and I discovered we’re getting a Primark but I don’t know when it’s opening. I’m excited


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I had a dream I shaved my hair off.  The back and the sides.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I had a dream I shaved my hair off.  The back and the sides.


How did you feel in your dreams after you done it?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> How did you feel in your dreams after you done it?


Half excited.  Half dread. @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Half excited.  Half dread. @ItsMeLilLucky


Maybe it’s a sign?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I found the holy grail for someone else’s hair   I was two strand twisting a young lady’s hair that I know and her hair came to life using these 3 products. I’m actually jelly. Her hair looks so juicy and beautiful. I used APB Daily Refresher, TGIN Green Tea Leave In, and my favorite type of Shea.


----------



## bzb1990

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think I found the holy grail for someone else’s hair   I was two strand twisting a young lady’s hair that I know and her hair came to life using these 3 products. I’m actually jelly. Her hair looks so juicy and beautiful. I used APB Daily Refresher, TGIN Green Tea Leave In, and my favorite type of Shea.


what's your favourite type of shea???


----------



## Dayjoy

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I went downtown the other day to run some errands and I discovered we’re getting a Primark but I don’t know when it’s opening. I’m excited


Where?!?!


----------



## bzb1990

Thank God !

my handmade double-sided satin bonnet and magnificent satin-silk scarf (both from etsy shops in Canada) arrived! Even my macho, brawny brother, who retrieved the mail for me, commented on the prettiness of the items.

Now I can try out the Fulani scarf method that Jostylin had put up a video of years ago! And I have been wanting to try it ever since.

As for this bonnet, it is lovely. I actually felt sad opening it...if I knew ONE person in real life who would use and appreciate such an item, I would gladly give it to them. It is just  ideal for a gift. I could make do wearing my Goody satin bonnet inside out in that case.

But nobody I know would use it.

Happy times anyway.

ETA links in case someone wants to try em




__





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com
				








__





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Prettymetty

I just did a lengthening trim today. I’ll never go 10 months between trims again...


----------



## bzb1990

Hairline looked like it had filled in over the past year, but as I was braiding, it looked like quite an obvious bald spot still.
 
Someone sent me a family photo from when I was 5-6. I noticed, I had the same sparseness (varying levels of obviousness depending on the hairstyle) all my life. My mom had the same spot in all her pictures from before she was even married. 
So I am GUESSING whatever 'hole' is remaining after it filled in, is genetic. IDK. It still seems a bit much to me >_>


----------



## Mapleoats

Prettymetty said:


> I just did a lengthening trim today. I’ll never go 10 months between trims again...


what is this trim system your following?


----------



## Mapleoats

That pin straight, fresh relaxer look, is not it for me lol. A week into this straight hair, and I finally feel like I have some hair on my head again  

i think if I can master a Dominican blow out at home next year, that would be a game changer for me. Rollersetting gets my ends nice and straight and blow drying will get my roots better


----------



## Prettymetty

Mapleoats said:


> what is this trim system your following?


Morrocco method. There are 5 beneficial trim categories: lengthen, thicken, beautify, root work and strengthen


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

bzb1990 said:


> what's your favourite type of shea???


Shea Nilotica


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Shea Nilotica


It’s my favorite because it’s really soft and you can use it as is. Sorry for the late reply I’m kinds inebriated    I don’t even know if that’s spelled right.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

bzb1990 said:


> Hairline looked like it had filled in over the past year, but as I was braiding, it looked like quite an obvious bald spot still.
> View attachment 466661
> Someone sent me a family photo from when I was 5-6. I noticed, I had the same sparseness (varying levels of obviousness depending on the hairstyle) all my life. My mom had the same spot in all her pictures from before she was even married.
> So I am GUESSING whatever 'hole' is remaining after it filled in, is genetic. IDK. It still seems a bit much to me >_>
> 
> View attachment 466663View attachment 466667


I got those holes too lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Dayjoy said:


> Where?!?!


On State street where the old Gap store used to be.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> On State street where the old Gap store used to be.


----------



## toaster

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> View attachment 466681


Omg you live in Chicago?? So sad I couldn’t make it home for Christmas, but we did go back for thanksgiving.

Very interesting that they are putting a Primark in.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

toaster said:


> Omg you live in Chicago?? So sad I couldn’t make it home for Christmas, but we did go back for thanksgiving.
> 
> Very interesting that they are putting a Primark in.


Yes girl lol I hear they have a Primark in New York too.


----------



## Dayjoy

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> View attachment 466681


Thanks!  I will be sure to check it out when it and the world opens!


----------



## naturalyogini

Maybe it's my shower water that's causing my hair to hate everything I put on it. I can't put a softener on the shower head. So I'm going to buy a 34 oz bottle of jlexillc Acid water to rinse my hair after I shampoo. That should correct the pH.


----------



## Lylddlebit

DH needs to quit tripping and let me learn to cut his hair.  When he pulls out the clippers I cheese and say "let me cut it"  followed by him saying  "naw I'm good" and  he just shaves it all off  lol.    I know I could learn to cut hair pretty fast though.  I mean since he  has been cutting it all off off, what harm would it cause to let me practice a line up then in time learn to  fade lol?  Noooonnnnnnne lol but he won't let me lol. Acting funny about his hair. Now I will say that only him and his barber has cut his hair in the past decade (now just him since covid hit this year)...but shoot I let him wash and cut my hair lol So I figure: Pass the clippers....I can do it! Well I am having fun asking...that might be more fun than him actually letting me do it 



ETA: He called me in to the bathroom and said "here is your shot" and handed me the clippers to let me fix the line behind his ear that he messed up a little bit lol.  Welp I fixed it real quick and said  "I said told you!"  I laugh and play but I wouldn't mess up his hair. We are both particular about our hair lol.  It  took 10 months of asking.  I didn't expect him to say yes today when I typed the original message.  I was just having fun asking.


----------



## Mapleoats

Lylddlebit said:


> DH needs to quit tripping and let me learn to cut his hair.  When he pulls out the clippers I cheese and say "let me cut it"  followed by him saying  "naw I'm good" and  he just shaves it all off  lol.    I know I could learn to cut hair pretty fast though.  I mean since he  has been cutting it all off off, what harm would it cause to let me practice a line up then in time learn to  fade lol?  Noooonnnnnnne lol but he won't let me lol. Acting funny about his hair. Now I will say that only him and his barber has cut his hair in the past decade (now just him since covid hit this year)...but shoot I let him wash and cut my hair lol So I figure: Pass the clippers....I can do it! Well I am having fun asking...that might be more fun than him actually letting me do it
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: He called me in to the bathroom and said "here is your shot" and handed me the clippers to let me fix the line behind his ear that he messed up a little bit lol.  Welp I fixed it real quick and said  "I said told you!"  I laugh and play but I wouldn't mess up his hair. We are both particular about our hair lol.  It  took 10 months of asking.  I didn't expect him to say yes today when I typed the original message.  I was just having fun asking.


Lmao this is so cute.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Regretting some black friday purchases from 2 companies. I just want them GONE.


----------



## Theresamonet

naturalyogini said:


> Maybe it's my shower water that's causing my hair to hate everything I put on it. I can't put a softener on the shower head. So I'm going to buy a 34 oz bottle of jlexillc Acid water to rinse my hair after I shampoo. That should correct the pH.



Have you tried using a chelating shampoo for hard water? You may want to try that, If using the acid water doesn’t do the trick. Hard water doesn’t automatically = Alkaline water. And it’s usually a buildup of mineral deposits on the hair that causes a lack of moisture/product absorption. I use Paul Mitchell Shampoo 3 monthly.


----------



## bzb1990

I wonder whether the water or pipes of your home, makes one more prone to shedding more hair.
Maybe it makes you more susceptible to malassezia too, as I had it for about 3 yrs, got rid of it last year - and am now paranoid that it is returning after using shea + coconut oil so much again...

actually scratch that, remember i developed it, and rashes, straight after the evil copper IUD (my hair was shedding much much more, skin felt hot and itchy, etc). After I had it removed, all sorts of things improved  immediately (eg forgetfulness, brain fog, urge to cry hysterically ,etc, like a fog lifted moments after leaving the office.)  before it was to the point that my scalp felt like it was burning, i would be at a loss whether to go left or right, lose my keys multiple times a day, panic attack over too many brands of ketchups and lost in grocery stores, much more! XH thought i was going crazy but it went away soon after that.
i only put 2 and 2 together when he mentioned the timing coinciding and googled and found other ppl have experienced the same.

but the skin and scalp thing never fully went away but worsened. it seemed to last year but now im wondering if it's  just dormant and you can never get rid of it even though i changed bedding, furniture, everything.
because having used coconut oil just a bit even though i washed clothes etc and washerd the same or next day, the itching of back and burning feeling of scalp slowly started coming on.. AND nizoral and clotrimazole helped soothe it immediately after application agian.

My mom later told me she had had the same issues with copper IUD YEARS ago (when I was a kid - didnt know they even had those things then) and had to have it removed too.  but anyway that can cause shedding too. i am just paranoid i guess...but it's suspicious that using monistat on scalp helped calm it down last night. i bought it to check. if it didn't work then i would know it wasn't that, but it DID work.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Dooobiiie. Doobieeee doooo.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Dooobiiie. Doobieeee doooo.


I don’t know why this is so funny but I can hear it in Scooby Doo’s voice


----------



## bzb1990

I don't wanna braid my hair, it's such a hassle. I wish I could go visit my cousin who braids really well. her hair goes down to or past her bum.
Her hair is thick, healthy and shiny, with a rippling look from good braidouts, so you KNOW you can trust her.

I was acting like her dad today. His way to unwind is to walk to the pharmacy and read the ingredients of products for ages; that's what i was doing, perusing labels, while looking for a new conditioner....ended up with mane n tail from the pet section.
 hobbling around with a crutch and a gleam in my eye, like long john silver, but not for buried gold. Bet I get covid19 from hanging around in walmart too long instead of ordering online.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Waiting on more new growth to see how my combo works on it. Relaxed hair seems to love it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

We're being punked!!!!!!


----------



## Theresamonet

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Dooobiiie. Doobieeee doooo.





Bette Davis Eyes said:


> We're being punked!!!!!!



You make many posts like these and I’m confused. Is there a back story here I’m missing? Someone please fill me in.


----------



## bzb1990

acv rinse is really really good but I figured out why I thought I was developing a scalp n skin issue like malassezia.


basically I cannot do bagging at this short hair length and to saran wrap the whole head, as though doing a henna treatment, is a no-go.


I was having a horrible time last night  and felt like a rash was spreading from head to back and arms.
until I removed the saran wrap. I think stuff just needed to evaporate instead of collecting on the scalp and skin by ears n neck
I'd bagged it for a couple of days last week too..
No wonder
  So yeah. At least I can use non FA safe  stuff again...

ETA and I realized that from doing a search and reading something by the user Nonie. She basically suggested to a lady that the itch issue was due to bagging. Nonie said for her she needs to baggy almost dry hair with no leave in otherwise she cannot n I guess same for me. She mentioned she used to have acne until she stopped bagging hair that had leave ins


----------



## bzb1990

Autocorrect keeps changing it to bagging sorry


----------



## mzteaze

bzb1990 said:


> acv rinse is really really good but I figured out why I thought I was developing a scalp n skin issue like malassezia.
> 
> 
> basically I cannot do bagging at this short hair length and to saran wrap the whole head, as though doing a henna treatment, is a no-go.
> 
> 
> I was having a horrible time last night  and felt like a rash was spreading from head to back and arms.
> until I removed the saran wrap. I think stuff just needed to evaporate instead of collecting on the scalp and skin by ears n neck
> I'd bagged it for a couple of days last week too..
> No wonder
> So yeah. At least I can use non FA safe  stuff again...
> 
> ETA and I realized that from doing a search and reading something by the user Nonie. She basically suggested to a lady that the itch issue was due to bagging. Nonie said for her she needs to baggy almost dry hair with no leave in otherwise she cannot n I guess same for me. She mentioned she used to have acne until she stopped bagging hair that had leave ins



I miss @Nonie - she always had good info when she posted.


----------



## bzb1990

mzteaze said:


> I miss @Nonie - she always had good info when she posted.


It's actually amazing how we can search for posts on a topic  by a specific user. Like an archive of scientific journals or something. 

I did that after realizing how helpful her posts were and got quite a bit of good info. Like she mentioned cold washing was probably helpful because it didn't entirely rinse off conditioner so you get extra conditioning...not cuz of cuticles closing as that isn't scientifically true.
She was right bcuz whenever I do a cold wash and comb through while the hair is still damp, conditioner collects on the comb..


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Theresamonet said:


> You make many posts like these and I’m confused. Is there a back story here I’m missing? Someone please fill me in.



Im just saying,  The lay of the land weird


----------



## bzb1990

not only did my dad stop putting me down during skype, or giving me the 
 he actually complimented it, so yay for following routines n stuff. 

also i checked for the raw ingredients my cousin had left for me in the pantry for hair this summer (due to covid19 risk, dropped by randomly ;  she basically came in all covered up, put stuff in the fridge and pantry, and left)...i had not used them because i couldn't be bothered, but now that i care, i will. she had told me a specific recipe and i wasn't paying attention.

flowers of hibiscus, thyme, and lavender. now i gotta email her for what to do with it. i used to use hibiscus to make henna look purple.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Im just saying,  The lay of the land weird


I think it’s been that way for a while. But I’m weird too so I’m kinda biased


----------



## bzb1990

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think it’s been that way for a while. But I’m weird too so I’m kinda biased


i'm literally the weirdest person i know, and annoy myself. 
i asked my brother and he said it was true. 
but the nicest compliment i ever got was an old classmate going, 'i was so weird back then.. .we were so weird... oh and YOU were weird because you were too normal.'

 i was like, wow. best moment of my life. no but really my mom uses 'normal' as her highest compliment for a person, even higher than 'decent'


----------



## Theresamonet

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Im just saying,  The lay of the land weird





ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think it’s been that way for a while. But I’m weird too so I’m kinda biased



Are y’all talking about all the weird new posters in the hair forum lately?





If not, nevermind...


----------



## bzb1990

Theresamonet said:


> Are y’all talking about all the weird new posters in the hair forum lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, nevermind...


It's pretty obvious. She says stuff only after my posts so *shrugs*.


----------



## Theresamonet

bzb1990 said:


> It's pretty obvious. She says stuff only after my posts so *shrugs*.



Ah, I see. I didn’t notice the pattern, just the posts.

 

Ma’am... I’m not going to lie, your posts are a bit... off kilter. But you aren’t the only one, and at least you are pleasant.

Honestly, I prefer this to the tumble weeds that used to blow through here.

How did you learn about this forum?


----------



## bzb1990

Theresamonet said:


> Ah, I see. I didn’t notice the pattern, just the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma’am... I’m not going to lie, your posts are a bit... off kilter. But you aren’t the only one, and at least you are pleasant.
> 
> Honestly, I prefer this to the tumble weeds that used to blow through here.
> 
> How did you learn about this forum?


It's ok I've heard worse IRL about myself from North Americans at least  other countries I've lived in people are paradoxically more accepting of autistics (paradox bcuz N Anericans have this idea they are more humane or whatever than those countries) I haven't killed myself yet so it's all good. 

I used it before to read up on stuff just joined cuz I wanted to.

 I think the down key is a really good tool if you have issues with someone's posts. I've heard it referred to as scrolling past.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

bzb1990 said:


> It's pretty obvious. She says stuff only after my posts so *shrugs*.


She.... Her name is Shawny.  @bzb1990 ... 

And no, I post quite frequently.


----------



## bzb1990

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> She.... Her name is Shawny.  @bzb1990


Thanks. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Theresamonet said:


> Are y’all talking about all the weird new posters in the hair forum lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, nevermind...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lawd.


----------



## bzb1990

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> She.... Her name is Shawny.  @bzb1990 ...
> 
> And no, I post quite frequently.


Oh you edited it. Well yeah that's why I said 'stuff' not general posts..vague indication to what ppl were asking about


----------



## Theresamonet

Alright... Let’s just go back to what we were doing before I opened my mouth. Lol


----------



## mzteaze

I'm mad that I paid good money to get some homemade quality too small silk caps.


----------



## Theresamonet

mzteaze said:


> I'm mad that I paid good money to get some homemade quality too small silk caps.



I hate this too. I haven’t found any that I like as much as the one I got from blensblend.com years ago. It’s comfortable, adjustable, and is very large, but not extremely voluminous, like a huge chefs hat.


----------



## mzteaze

Theresamonet said:


> I hate this too. I haven’t found any that I like as much as the one I got from blensblend.com years ago. It’s comfortable, adjustable, and is very large, but not extremely voluminous, like a huge chefs hat.



Honestly, it's forcing me to break out my sewing machine or serger.  I found a nice pattern that I want to use.


----------



## mzteaze

Son of a biscuit maker....

I just looked at this turban pattern, and it is EXACTLY like the product I bought.  I'm fairly sure (that business) used her pattern to sell their products.


----------



## bzb1990

Theresamonet said:


> View attachment 466779
> 
> Alright... Let’s just go back to what we were doing before I opened my mouth. Lol



No you brought up something which I will explain here so I can keep posting with a clear conscience etc. Knowing I did my part of explaining that I am not trying to 'punk' the thread or whatever was mildly implied  earlier.



Spoiler



_To mitigate apparent annoyance for whoever, 
Obv wants me to stop posting, judging by all the likes and whatnot on certain posts,
 I contacted Mr Dude to delete my account and did the whole search for how to with no answers  and he's still not gotten back to me. 
Idk why since I'm sure computer types would be up at night.

 So in the meantime, I'll keep posting how I think which includes connecting patterns with links in a way NTs are unable to see immediately and might find annoying or like they're being 'punked' , minimal synaptic pruning which i think is the root of what causes NT annoyance..but has, in the past, been useful in different areas of knowledge and culture, so not entirely useless.

Here's a helpful brain scan comparison to illustrate what I mean. 

Note how the two on the middle are more alike than the one in the middle. The ones in the middle are the ones who Nazis, who I'd say were led by the type of mind on the right, wanted to get rid of  . .

and didn't when the term fir what we now call HFA was invented and explained as being potentially useful to society's progress.

 So clearly usefulness is the basis on which the other two types will put up with the one in the middle  



			https://i.pinimg.com/originals/f2/81/02/f281026d1f37dbe2ba453c410d4ad6f8.webp
		


Which way of thinking and connecting may even be helpful to someone else on occasion 
here,
 and will continue treat this forum as I did which I mistskenly thought was adhering to every possible unspoken rule of civility and acceptability of forums, 

and hope this post is enough to indicate apology for annoying someone in future with uncontained (but relevant as far as I can tell) thoughts . I will also continue to put my stuff in this thread in spoiler quotes to mitigate annoyance or whatever it is that makes ppl want to kill me or bully me IRL in N America at least.

In fantasy,there's the invisibility cloak, Irl suicide or hermeticism is the main way to fix that disparity in ways of thinking for others, but here we have the spoiler thing which should suffice._


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

bzb1990 said:


> No you brought up something which I will explain here so I can keep posting with a clear conscience etc. Knowing I did my part of explaining that I am not trying to 'punk' the thread or whatever was mildly implied  earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> _To mitigate apparent annoyance for whoever,
> Obv wants me to stop posting, judging by all the likes and whatnot on certain posts,
> I contacted Mr Dude to delete my account and did the whole search for how to with no answers  and he's still not gotten back to me.
> Idk why since I'm sure computer types would be up at night.
> 
> So in the meantime, I'll keep posting how I think which includes connecting patterns with links in a way NTs are unable to see immediately and might find annoying or like they're being 'punked' , minimal synaptic pruning which i think is the root of what causes NT annoyance..but has, in the past, been useful in different areas of knowledge and culture, so not entirely useless.
> 
> Here's a helpful brain scan comparison to illustrate what I mean.
> 
> Note how the two on the middle are more alike than the one in the middle. The ones in the middle are the ones who Nazis, who I'd say were led by the type of mind on the right, wanted to get rid of  . .
> 
> and didn't when the term fir what we now call HFA was invented and explained as being potentially useful to society's progress.
> 
> So clearly usefulness is the basis on which the other two types will put up with the one in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/f2/81/02/f281026d1f37dbe2ba453c410d4ad6f8.webp
> 
> 
> 
> Which way of thinking and connecting may even be helpful to someone else on occasion
> here,
> and will continue treat this forum as I did which I mistskenly thought was adhering to every possible unspoken rule of civility and acceptability of forums,
> 
> and hope this post is enough to indicate apology for annoying someone in future with uncontained (but relevant as far as I can tell) thoughts . I will also continue to put my stuff in this thread in spoiler quotes to mitigate annoyance or whatever it is that makes ppl want to kill me or bully me IRL in N America at least.
> 
> In fantasy,there's the invisibility cloak, Irl suicide or hermeticism is the main way to fix that disparity in ways of thinking for others, but here we have the spoiler thing which should suffice._



Lady, dont let my font make you leave any place you want to be. There will be comments made and people will have continue to have issues with anything posted.  I annoy several people that have hopped right into my messages.

@bzb1990


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

NFCU already has their site set up for this stimulus blow back.  People already calling asking where its at.


----------



## Mapleoats

@bzb1990 don’t delete your account! Your posts aren’t hurting anybody, so post as you wish.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm not buying another hair product until June. I don't need it. I don't need it. I don't need it. Lol.


----------



## Mapleoats

Pretty profile picture @Bette Davis Eyes !!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Thank you!! @Mapleoats


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Wonder if my local health food store is open.

Thinking of getting some slippery elm, irish moss powder and marshmallow root to simmer in flax seeds with ambunu powder for a DIY Gel.


----------



## Theresamonet

bzb1990 said:


> No you brought up something which I will explain here so I can keep posting with a clear conscience etc. Knowing I did my part of explaining that I am not trying to 'punk' the thread or whatever was mildly implied  earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> _To mitigate apparent annoyance for whoever,
> Obv wants me to stop posting, judging by all the likes and whatnot on certain posts,
> I contacted Mr Dude to delete my account and did the whole search for how to with no answers  and he's still not gotten back to me.
> Idk why since I'm sure computer types would be up at night.
> 
> So in the meantime, I'll keep posting how I think which includes connecting patterns with links in a way NTs are unable to see immediately and might find annoying or like they're being 'punked' , minimal synaptic pruning which i think is the root of what causes NT annoyance..but has, in the past, been useful in different areas of knowledge and culture, so not entirely useless.
> 
> Here's a helpful brain scan comparison to illustrate what I mean.
> 
> Note how the two on the middle are more alike than the one in the middle. The ones in the middle are the ones who Nazis, who I'd say were led by the type of mind on the right, wanted to get rid of  . .
> 
> and didn't when the term fir what we now call HFA was invented and explained as being potentially useful to society's progress.
> 
> So clearly usefulness is the basis on which the other two types will put up with the one in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/f2/81/02/f281026d1f37dbe2ba453c410d4ad6f8.webp
> 
> 
> 
> Which way of thinking and connecting may even be helpful to someone else on occasion
> here,
> and will continue treat this forum as I did which I mistskenly thought was adhering to every possible unspoken rule of civility and acceptability of forums,
> 
> and hope this post is enough to indicate apology for annoying someone in future with uncontained (but relevant as far as I can tell) thoughts . I will also continue to put my stuff in this thread in spoiler quotes to mitigate annoyance or whatever it is that makes ppl want to kill me or bully me IRL in N America at least.
> 
> In fantasy,there's the invisibility cloak, Irl suicide or hermeticism is the main way to fix that disparity in ways of thinking for others, but here we have the spoiler thing which should suffice._



Did you say... kill... suicide...? Hhhmm...

I would tell you to stay, as others have, but LHCF, though it can be a nice intimate space, it resides on the internet. That means that anyone can be here posting if they have $6.50. That means that you will most certainly annoy someone, and someone will annoy you. It’s really not a big deal.

However, the thought that some people do not enjoy your posts seems to really be disturbing you. If this small amount of discourse, with a stranger on the internet, is causing you to go to such a dark place, then maybe you do need to take a step back for your own mental health.


----------



## bzb1990

Theresamonet said:


> Did you say... kill... suicide...? Hhhmm...
> 
> I would tell you to stay, as others have, but LHCF, though it can be a nice intimate space, it resides on the internet. That means that anyone can be here posting if they have $6.50. That means that you will most certainly annoy someone, and someone will annoy you. It’s really not a big deal.
> 
> However, the thought that some people do not enjoy your posts seems to really be disturbing you. If this small amount of discourse, with a stranger on the internet, is causing you to go to such a dark place, then maybe you do need to take a step back for your own mental health.


i think you're right, that's why i contacted the guy. he still hasn't gotten back to me. the dark place is 24/7, this was the light lmao
eta: those words were used based on actual things people say to me and other autistics.


----------



## GGsKin

I planned to wash my hair today. I'll probably feel up to it at 1am. Aleast I've taken my MSM, vitamin C and marine collagen for the day.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don’t know about y’all but when I wash my hair in the shower, I sit down sometimes. Ms Sybil gives me a workout and I don’t need my arms and feet tired lmao. Not to mention I need a nap when I’m done.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Im just saying,  The lay of the land weird


----------



## Prettymetty

As soon as I pop the rest of these nails off I can do my hair. I have an overtone blue prepoo planned, then I’ll shampoo and apply hair Botox (prismax) and blow my hair using my conair dryer brush. Maybe I’ll iron it. Maybe not


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I think once I get off work, Im going to bring the evening by doing my hair.   I want to start the new year off with the things Im focusing on,

My hair, my weight, decorating my house.


----------



## LavenderMint

In 2021, I want to embrace taking care of my hair as part of my self-care. It’s something I do for myself alone, not Mr. Mint or mini-Mint. I just need to be okay with doing something for me.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

I finally received my Shescentit products.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I love this ninja foodi air fryer/grill

I made salmon yesterday and today. Now I’m airfrying a steak with avocado oil,a dash of  Sazon tropical and smeared with recaito.  The kitchen smells so good


----------



## Mapleoats

I’m soooo ready to wash my hair!! Can’t wait for Saturday


----------



## Silkylover

Whew lord lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy New Year!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I think once I get off work, Im going to bring the evening by doing my hair.   I want to start the new year off with the things Im focusing on,
> 
> My hair, my weight, decorating my house.



That didnt happen but i did bring in the year nicely. Rum and Steak with my loved ones driving me nuts!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> That didnt happen but i did bring in the year nicely. Rum and Steak with my loved ones driving me nuts!


I brought it in with Tequila. Lots of Tequila. Yet here I am up at 7:45am


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Happy New Year y’all


----------



## vevster

I'm so unhappy I can't return the Curlsmith shampoo that I was REALLY disappointed with, that I've decided that for 2021 no new friends.  I'm only using/buying tried and true stuff....


----------



## Theresamonet

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I brought it in with Tequila. Lots of Tequila. Yet here I am up at 7:45am



Lots of Vodka for me... I’m a little annoyed with myself cause I had a list of New Year’s Day things I wanted to get done, but now I’m a bit hung over.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Theresamonet said:


> Lots of Vodka for me... I’m a little annoyed with myself cause I had a list of New Year’s Day things I wanted to get done, but now I’m a bit hung over.


Gone head and get you some Gatorade and some breakfast   I tried to like vodka but it’s too harsh. I only like it in a cocktail lol


----------



## LadyRaider

I should have asked this a long time ago. But is anyone else's hair a whole different texture when it is wet? Does that mean I have really high porosity hair? I watch youtube videos, and I don't see most people's hair change like mine does when it is wet.


----------



## GettingKinky

LadyRaider said:


> I should have asked this a long time ago. But is anyone else's hair a whole different texture when it is wet? Does that mean I have really high porosity hair? I watch youtube videos, and I don't see most people's hair change like mine does when it is wet.


Different in what way? My hair is smoother/silkier when it’s when than when it’s dry, but my curl shape is about the same.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

LadyRaider said:


> I should have asked this a long time ago. But is anyone else's hair a whole different texture when it is wet? Does that mean I have really high porosity hair? I watch youtube videos, and I don't see most people's hair change like mine does when it is wet.


my hair is more elongated with bigger curls and looks silky shiny when wet compared to more kinky and less defined and elongated when dry... i think everyones hair looks more elongated when wet though. if there is a drastic change to the look of your curls wet/ dry (ie dry, frizzy. hard to define curl pattern, etc...) i would think it means your hair needs more moisture. ]

When my hair was very damaged and in need of moisture (my first bc) it looked like 4b hair when dry but wet looked 3c.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Oh my lord. I went on youtube to look at some baggy videos and who pops up but Shima. What a blast from the past and an epic thread.


----------



## Lita

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Wonder if my local health food store is open.
> 
> Thinking of getting some slippery elm, irish moss powder and marshmallow root to simmer in flax seeds with ambunu powder for a DIY Gel.



@Bette Davis Eyes That’s a yummy mix..I’m sitting here thinking about all the slip this mix has..Lardt have mercy 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita




----------



## Lita

One side of my hair,despite being cut at the same time is growing much faster than the right side...Oh,well! 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalyogini

I'm pH testing my little heart out.

Nurcreations
honey Ambunu conditioner pH 7.0
Honey Ambunu shampoo pH 6.5
My hair hates the above products
Intense moisture therapy pH 5.5.
Soultanicals
Sprout cowash pH 6.0

Shedavi
Moisture shampoo pH 6.0
Protein mask pH 5.5


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m so in need of a wash day. Maybe later this evening


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Every time I try and follow a tutorial, I look like the store brand version. It’s okay but you can tell I’m a knock-off


----------



## LavenderMint

My hair likes CurlJunkie products more than my wallet does.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LavenderMint said:


> My hair likes CurlJunkie products more than my wallet does.


Curl Junkie is a stellar line.  @LavenderMint


----------



## Prettymetty

I started on my hair, but I’m tired y’all I took a nap just now. I sectioned it, sprayed my scalp with xcel21, added avocado oil to my ends and braided it. I’ll wash it eventually. If I go anywhere tonight I’ll put a wig on it...


----------



## LavenderMint

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Curl Junkie is a stellar line.  @LavenderMint


Oh, I’m absolutely going to suck it up & keep using them. 

I just might grumble a bit every now & then.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LavenderMint said:


> My hair likes CurlJunkie products more than my wallet does.


I see she has exquisite taste lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I realize that box braiding is not my ministry. I have 16 braids and I’ve been working on them for 3 days. I still have 4 left. By the time I finish those it’s gonna be time to take the front ones down     I wish my hair was long enough to put it in less sections. They are (mostly) waist length braids. Anywhoo, my Dyson came yesterday.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I turned the Dyson on and I got scared a little bit. It’s so loud, and it felt like it was about to shoot off like a rocket ship and take me with it.  I’m actually kinda scared to use it now lmao.


----------



## Mapleoats

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I turned the Dyson on and I got scared a little bit. It’s so loud, and it felt like it was about to shoot off like a rocket ship and take me with it.  I’m actually kinda scared to use it now lmao.


Oh yes. The sweet sound of dyson. Like music to my ears. 

but in all seriousness I absolutely can NOT use that thing without headphones in. Like seriously dyson?? The sound you make is God awful but when I’m done with you my hair looks like it was touched by Jesus Himself LOL.


----------



## LavenderMint

Norman Bates wouldn’t stand a chance against the Kazmaleje paddle comb.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I am not enjoying my natural hair experience


----------



## Theresamonet

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I realize that box braiding is not my ministry. I have 16 braids and I’ve been working on them for 3 days. I still have 4 left. By the time I finish those it’s gonna be time to take the front ones down     I wish my hair was long enough to put it in less sections. They are (mostly) waist length braids. Anywhoo, my Dyson came yesterday.



I once went on vacation with my box braids half done. I did the perimeter, and just gave up when I got to the middle. I made a high pony and flew to Disney World. Lol

I’m actually good at doing them. It just takes me sooo long. I think this summer I’m going to try doing knotless. That seems like it will be quicker for me.


----------



## Theresamonet

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I am not enjoying my natural hair experience



What’s wrong?


----------



## Theresamonet

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I turned the Dyson on and I got scared a little bit. It’s so loud, and it felt like it was about to shoot off like a rocket ship and take me with it.  I’m actually kinda scared to use it now lmao.





Mapleoats said:


> Oh yes. The sweet sound of dyson. Like music to my ears.
> 
> but in all seriousness I absolutely can NOT use that thing without headphones in. Like seriously dyson?? The sound you make is God awful but when I’m done with you my hair looks like it was touched by Jesus Himself LOL.



I’ve never felt that it was that loud, or at least not louder than a regular blow dryer. I guess I would say the sound it makes is more high pitched.

Is it louder than the Revair?


----------



## Mapleoats

Theresamonet said:


> I’ve never felt that it was that loud, or at least not louder than a regular blow dryer. I guess I would say the sound it makes is more high pitched.
> 
> Is it louder than the Revair?


Yes it’s not the loudness for me it’s the pitch. Something at that pitch shouldn’t be that close to my ears lol

I’m not sure if it’s louder than the revair. Probably not. But even so the revair sound is more tolerable to me


----------



## GettingKinky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I turned the Dyson on and I got scared a little bit. It’s so loud, and it felt like it was about to shoot off like a rocket ship and take me with it.  I’m actually kinda scared to use it now lmao.


The air wrap or the supersonic?  I have the supersonic and it doesn’t seem that loud to me.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Theresamonet said:


> What’s wrong?



a few things; I'm 4b texture and I cant seem to find a moisturizer, everything turns my hair hard and I'm vertually gray but have been self coloring for many years.  Lately because of the grays  I end up with two-three colors tones which makes me look older.  

Because of the 'hard' texture I can't keep my hands out of it, I'm always twisting and twirling and finding hair balls that I keep popping off,  so to prevent myself from going bald I'm thinking about going back to the creamy crack.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Theresamonet said:


> I’ve never felt that it was that loud, or at least not louder than a regular blow dryer. I guess I would say the sound it makes is more high pitched.
> 
> Is it louder than the Revair?


I have the Revair, but I haven’t used it in a while, and it’s in storage so I don’t even remember what it sounds like.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> The air wrap or the supersonic?  I have the supersonic and it doesn’t seem that loud to me.


I have the airwrap


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> a few things; I'm 4b texture and I cant seem to find a moisturizer, everything turns my hair hard and I'm vertually gray but have been self coloring for many years.  Lately because of the grays  I end up with two-three colors tones which makes me look older.
> 
> Because of the 'hard' texture I can't keep my hands out of it, I'm always twisting and twirling and finding hair balls that I keep popping off,  so to prevent myself from going bald I'm thinking about going back to the creamy crack


It sounds like you’re really low porosity. What do you use to moisturize and seal your head? How often are you moisturizing? And what what and how often are you washing?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It sounds like you’re really low porosity. What do you use to moisturize and seal your head? How often are you moisturizing? And what what and how often are you washing?



I am washing once per week because of the color washes out
daily I use aunt jackie's/s-curl seal with amla or coconut oils


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Coconut oil is evil for low porosity hair and that’s my own thoughts.
I hate it. Left in. 
If it’s in the top five ingredients I don’t use it. For anything that has to be left in

What works for me is No Shea butter.  No aloe or coconut oil in the top five ingredients.  @Iwanthealthyhair67


----------



## Prettymetty

I picked up some gloves and a bottle of ion pigments color depositing conditioner in sky blue. I may color and blow out my hair this evening


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Coconut oil is evil for low porosity hair and that’s my own thoughts.
> I hate it. Left in.
> If it’s in the top five ingredients I don’t use it. For anything that has to be left in
> 
> What works for me is No Shea butter.  No aloe or coconut oil in the top five ingredients.  @Iwanthealthyhair67


Yeah coconut oil doesn’t work for my hair either. However I do like Shea butter and aloe. I HATE. HATE. products with soybean oil in them. They make my hair hard.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I am washing once per week because of the color washes out
> daily I use aunt jackie's/s-curl seal with amla or coconut oils


What products from Aunt Jackie are you using? As for the s-curl, do you live in a humid area or more of a dry area? Sometimes glycerin sucks if you live in a dry area. It’ll take the moisture from your hair and put it in the air. That’s why personally don’t use products with glycerin high up in the ingredient list. I don’t have time to be checking the dew points before I use a hair product. I like to use a spray leave in and a cream leave in to moisturize and to seal I like castor oil or Shea Nilotica.


----------



## Colocha

I'm so content with my hair right now. It's ~2 weeks since my last wash day and I'm going to get a keratin touchup on the weekend. I have my hair in a blow dried braid right now that I take down and moisturize periodically with CRN products and It's a 10 Keratin spray. I'm living for the ease.


----------



## Missjaxon

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I got those holes too lol


Me too and mine is super obvious when my hair shrinks in it's natural state because of the density of the rest of my hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Missjaxon said:


> Me too and mine is super obvious when my hair shrinks in it's natural state because of the density of the rest of my hair


Mine is in my edges  Luckily I can disguise them as baby hair.


----------



## toaster

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have the airwrap


I have the air wrap and the supersonic and they are both loud, but much less loud than any other dryer I’ve ever had. There IS something about the pitch that’s bothersome. I always wear my AirPods and that helps. Plus I need to watch something while doing my hair anyway.


----------



## Missjaxon

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Mine is in my edges  Luckily I can disguise them as baby hair.


Mine is too. There very fine hairs there that looks like I'm balding unless I lay my edges. I don't lay them often because I get migraines from shrinkage.


----------



## Mapleoats

I’m excited to try a Dominican blow out this wash day. Im curious to see how straight I can get my hair without a flat iron


----------



## ClassyJSP

I love having my box braids in but I miss how I look with my wigs/weaves. But I just got these done in Dec so I'm keeping them in until at least the beginning of Feb.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> What products from Aunt Jackie are you using? As for the s-curl, do you live in a humid area or more of a dry area? Sometimes glycerin sucks if you live in a dry area. It’ll take the moisture from your hair and put it in the air. That’s why personally don’t use products with glycerin high up in the ingredient list. I don’t have time to be checking the dew points before I use a hair product. I like to use a spray leave in and a cream leave in to moisturize and to seal I like castor oil or Shea Nilotica.


I'm beginning to think its the s-curl and it's high glycerin content, I live in the Bahamas its humid here however these few weeks have been cool but I haven't seen an improvement.

I've been using curl la la and don't shrink, think I might revisit Hollwood Beauty's castor oil and olive oil products.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I did my wash day routine and I discovered something really interesting. My last relaxer was 63 days ago (11/7/2020) so I’m 9 weeks post relaxer I’m about to put in a (hopefully) long term protective style and I thought to myself “hmm self, you probably want to get some grease to go on top of what you already have.” So I got some Blue Magic Argan Oil w/Vitamin E Leave in conditioner (it smelled the best to me). I applied the products in this order: APB Daily Refresher, TGIN Green Tea Leave in Conditioner, Shea Nilotica, and Blue Magic Argan Oil w/Vitamin E Leave In Conditioner.

Now that you have the backstory,

Baaaaby, the SLIP I had combing through those sections...WITH A RATTAIL COMB...lemme find out I found the cheat code to my stretching/possibly transitioning  

I’m firmly 4b/c, mix of coarse and fine strands, medium to high density (I shaved the back of my head once and you couldn’t tell until you walked passed me. I was wearing a puff lol), and low porosity that sometimes wanna act like it’s high porosity. Sybil be living up to her name lmao.

Back to this product combo: after I applied the Shea then Blue Magic, my hair felt _*wet*_ again. I was confused because Shea Butter is a thicker consistency AND get this: y’all know how I’m always talking about how dense and itchy my hair is and it feels like my scalp is suffocating? No itchies so far. Virtually no hair came out even with combing through all 7 sections (4 in the back and 3 up top) with a plastic rattail comb. Shine was of the charts. I don’t know what the aftermath is going to be tomorrow, but it certainly got my attention tuh-day. I tried to take pictures but it didn’t do any justice. Here’s one.


----------



## Prettymetty

Anyone else’s hair look fuller/longer after a trim or dusting? Mine looks fantastic. I hadn’t trimmed in 10 months and those ends were hanging on for dear life honey


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I did my wash day routine and I discovered something really interesting. My last relaxer was 63 days ago (11/7/2020) so I’m 9 weeks post relaxer I’m about to put in a (hopefully) long term protective style and I thought to myself “hmm self, you probably want to get some grease to go on top of what you already have.” So I got some Blue Magic Argan Oil w/Vitamin E Leave in conditioner (it smelled the best to me). I applied the products in this order: APB Daily Refresher, TGIN Green Tea Leave in Conditioner, Shea Nilotica, and Blue Magic Argan Oil w/Vitamin E Leave In Conditioner.
> 
> Now that you have the backstory,
> 
> Baaaaby, the SLIP I had combing through those sections...WITH A RATTAIL COMB...lemme find out I found the cheat code to my stretching/possibly transitioning
> 
> I’m firmly 4b/c, mix of coarse and fine strands, medium to high density (I shaved the back of my head once and you couldn’t tell until you walked passed me. I was wearing a puff lol), and low porosity that sometimes wanna act like it’s high porosity. Sybil be living up to her name lmao.
> 
> Back to this product combo: after I applied the Shea then Blue Magic, my hair felt _*wet*_ again. I was confused because Shea Butter is a thicker consistency AND get this: y’all know how I’m always talking about how dense and itchy my hair is and it feels like my scalp is suffocating? No itchies so far. Virtually no hair came out even with combing through all 7 sections (4 in the back and 3 up top) with a plastic rattail comb. Shine was of the charts. I don’t know what the aftermath is going to be tomorrow, but it certainly got my attention tuh-day. I tried to take pictures but it didn’t do any justice. Here’s one.


The aftermath: I woke up this morning and checked my hair out. It’s really dry and a little hot where we are, so I expected a little bit of dryness. I covered my hair with a durag and a bonnet the previous night, in the morning I spritzed my hair with a little bit of water, put a shower cap on, put a durag on top of that, and baggy-ed(?) for like 10-15 minutes. Then I let it dry without anything on my head. I had to run some errands so I just put on my satin lined t-shirt turban(It’s from You Go Natural if anyone is curious). I came back to check my hair (I opened it up and dug through the roots) and it still feels pretty moisturized  Is that the trick to using the cheap stuff? Put the good stuff on first, _then _use the cheap stuff to seal, and baggy the next day?


----------



## Colocha

I chose to go to a salon for my keratin treatment and while my pockets are quite sore I am so happy with the result. It took 3 hours compared to a half day when I do it on my own and my hair feels like silk. The stylist took some before, during and after pictures that I'll share when she posts them.


----------



## bzb1990

Spoiler



This is random. Its hair related. And it's a thought/fact. 
I look like a knockoff Dollar store version of Justin Trudeau with current hair


----------



## LavenderMint

bzb1990 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is random. Its hair related. And it's a thought/fact.
> I look like a knockoff Dollar store version of Justin Trudeau with current hair


It’s ok. We’ve all had those days.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This foot peel actual works.  My feet shedding like imma snake. Imma do another one soon.


----------



## mzteaze

I'm a tad disappointed.  I got a random tracking  number for FedEx and thought it was my RevAir.  No Bueno - it was a backordered item from Lowes.


----------



## mzteaze

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> This foot peel actual works.  My feet shedding like imma snake. Imma do another one soon.



Did you get those popular booties?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

mzteaze said:


> Did you get those popular booties?


Yeah. I got them off Amazon. It’s taking everything in me to not peel it off. I keep rubbing spots. Lolololol @mzteaze


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’ve been having my hair parted for my style. I even put the hair close to me so I’d feel motivated, but this bonnet life has been seducing me. Now I have to repart my sections when I finally get to it. Whoops.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have been moisturizing my hair though.

Edited to add the total amount of shed hair from today moisturizing session.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just messaged my scalp with chebe oil. The scent is milder than most growth oils, but I still use it sporadically. I’d rather a great smelling or no scent at all growth aid.

I’m still using my Bae (xcel21) on wash days. I may wash again this weekend. Last wash day was Tuesday


----------



## Prettymetty

I got bored and measured my ponytail... it’s 15 inches. I was expecting it to say like 8


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Is it time to wash my hair? Idk. I’m asking y’all, but I should be checking my journal 

I started a random thoughts thread in my journal lol


----------



## mzteaze

I'm shocked.  I'm already 50% thru a jar of hair creme.  That's really really unusual for me.

4 months in to my hair grind, I'm impressed at the strength of my hair.  Henna and it's friends are the best path for my hair health.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

mzteaze said:


> I'm shocked.  I'm already 50% thru a jar of hair creme.  That's really really unusual for me.
> 
> 4 months in to my hair grind, I'm impressed at the strength of my hair.  Henna and it's friends are the best path for my hair health.


Same. I'm almost half into the Melanin Haircare Cream and it's 16 oz lol.

Also just ordered some faux locs and I'm sooooo excited to put them in later this month!


----------



## mzteaze

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Is it time to wash my hair? Idk. I’m asking y’all, but I should be checking my journal
> 
> I started a random thoughts thread in my journal lol





What did your journal tell you?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

mzteaze said:


> What did your journal tell you?


I didn’t even check   I got distracted by something else.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I didn’t even check   I got distracted by something else.


Okay I just checked and I washed on the 8th which means I could wash now or if I run outta time stretch it to next week. My roots are so so. Maybe I should wash it


----------



## bzb1990

Spoiler



I'm so happy the Curl Junkie Argan/Olive Oil conditioner seems like an IMPROVED (beefed up) dupe of the best conditioner EVER for my really fragile hair, Nature's Gate Aloe vera conditioner  ..

I've been unable to find it ANYWHERE here. Was told a few years ago that it was discontinued--_ I do see it sold in diff packaging on amazon, but idk if it's the same formula..._
by the staff at Loblaws anyway.. they had told me lots of people asked about it and the saleslady told me it was her favourite too. She had suggested Jason's Naturals as a substitute, but it did not come close.

The feel is similar.
In comparing ingredients CJ's seems that it be superior (more oils and more moisturizing ingredients). Its interesting how such simple ingredients were used for Nature's Gate yet such a potent conditioner?

Wondering whether barley, which is the 4th ingredient, has some lubricating property like flaxseed gel?

In googling it, I did find that barley extract or barley water is used for hair growth. Interesting. This conditioner even had coffee seed extract in it, and now I know coffee helps reduce shedding.

Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Hordeum Distichon (Barley) Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Panthenol, Coffea Arabica (Coffee) Seed Extract, Viola Tricolor (Wild Pansy) Extract, Sesamum Indicum (Sesame) Seed Oil, Tocopherol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Butylene Glycol, Citric Acid, Potassium Sorbate, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance.

Vs Curl Junkie's

Water/Aqua, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Cetearyl Alcohol**, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Esters, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Oil, Cocos Nucifera (Virgin Coconut) Oil, Panthenol, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Yucca Leaf Extract, Equisetum Arvense (Horsetail) Leaf Extract, Urtica Dioica (Nettle) Leaf Extract, Piperita (Peppermint) Leaf Extract, Melissa Officinalis (Melissa) Leaf Extract, Propylene Glycol, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropylnyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance/Parfum, *Benzyl Benzoate, Citric Acid. *Fragrance Component


----------



## mzteaze

Just got my tracking number for my RevAir.


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to go to Sally’s and get a demipermanent blue black color. These few disrespectful grays must be stopped


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Okay I got my hair washed today    I went to the Egyptians and got a wash, deep condition w/steam, a blow dry and flat iron. He said my hair was really healthy and my ends look great. Go me! Go me! 

Even though I just got my hair done, I low key wanna take advantage of this 3 day weekend _and_ my straight hair just start on my faux locs. 

I’m not gonna do it though. I think.


----------



## OhTall1

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> This foot peel actual works.  My feet shedding like imma snake. Imma do another one soon.


I just did one last night.  The original Baby Foot ones seem hard to find.  Amazon doesn't even have them.  I was able to get a different brand.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

OhTall1 said:


> I just did one last night.  The original Baby Foot ones seem hard to find.  Amazon doesn't even have them.  I was able to get a different brand.


 @OhTall1  what brand did you get ?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Yeah. I got them off Amazon. It’s taking everything in me to not peel it off. I keep rubbing spots. Lolololol @mzteaze


i wanna try this so bad but i'm scared its gonna hurt....


----------



## water_n_oil

bzb1990 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy the Curl Junkie Argan/Olive Oil conditioner seems like an IMPROVED (beefed up) dupe of the best conditioner EVER for my really fragile hair, Nature's Gate Aloe vera conditioner  ..
> 
> I've been unable to find it ANYWHERE here. Was told a few years ago that it was discontinued--_ I do see it sold in diff packaging on amazon, but idk if it's the same formula..._
> by the staff at Loblaws anyway.. they had told me lots of people asked about it and the saleslady told me it was her favourite too. She had suggested Jason's Naturals as a substitute, but it did not come close.
> 
> The feel is similar.
> In comparing ingredients CJ's seems that it be superior (more oils and more moisturizing ingredients). Its interesting how such simple ingredients were used for Nature's Gate yet such a potent conditioner?
> 
> Wondering whether barley, which is the 4th ingredient, has some lubricating property like flaxseed gel?
> 
> In googling it, I did find that barley extract or barley water is used for hair growth. Interesting. This conditioner even had coffee seed extract in it, and now I know coffee helps reduce shedding.
> 
> Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Hordeum Distichon (Barley) Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Panthenol, Coffea Arabica (Coffee) Seed Extract, Viola Tricolor (Wild Pansy) Extract, Sesamum Indicum (Sesame) Seed Oil, Tocopherol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Butylene Glycol, Citric Acid, Potassium Sorbate, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance.
> 
> Vs Curl Junkie's
> 
> Water/Aqua, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Cetearyl Alcohol**, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Esters, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Oil, Cocos Nucifera (Virgin Coconut) Oil, Panthenol, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Yucca Leaf Extract, Equisetum Arvense (Horsetail) Leaf Extract, Urtica Dioica (Nettle) Leaf Extract, Piperita (Peppermint) Leaf Extract, Melissa Officinalis (Melissa) Leaf Extract, Propylene Glycol, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropylnyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance/Parfum, *Benzyl Benzoate, Citric Acid. *Fragrance Component


Nature's Gate unfortunately filed for bankruptcy years ago and their stuff has been hard to find ever since. I loved that aloe conditioner and the hemp one.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

so i got my honey handmade dcs and i'm trying them out as we speak.... i have the hydrating honey hair mask in as a prepoo and will use the honey and hibiscus conditioning mask after i shampoo.... i really hope these can replace my all time fave myhoneychild.....


----------



## OhTall1

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @OhTall1  what brand did you get ?


Bea Luz, 2 pairs of booties for $13.50 vs 1 pair from Baby Foot for $25


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

OhTall1 said:


> 25



I ordered a 3 pack on amaz - on for $9.99 @OhTall1


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i wanna try this so bad but i'm scared its gonna hurt....



Nope @VictoriousBrownFlower   it just peels off and I rub shea butter to massage it after it started peeling.no pain


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Nope @VictoriousBrownFlower   it just peels off and I rub shed butter to massage it after it started peeling.no pain


i'm intrigued... i may have to pick some up for me and my mom....  i just have to get over the way it makes your feet look when it starts peeling


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

HOLD THE PHONE!!! I didn’t know Naturelle Grow sold GALLON versions of her products. How come none of you heathens told me?  
I was on Etsy buying some ambunu leaves from Nurcreations and somehow I ended up on Naturelle Grow’s page. It must have been fate.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Did I tell y’all that my little relative asked me if my hair was real? I don’t blame her, I do be wiggin’ it sometimes    But it’s the fact that my hair doesn’t even reach the bottom of my neck for me.


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to wash and dc my hair. I need a smoothing conditioner


----------



## bzb1990

Spoiler



Displeased with Hsooq's argan oil. Besides the fact they charge 10 bucks (no other optoon) for 'expedited' shipping and you receive a week later, though the location is 40 min from my house (I didn't drive cuz the gas it'll take is still more than shipping cost) the box it came in was CLEARLY someone's used box.. old and tattered and raggedy .. the item itself had leaked...ETA: not much but im really peeved about the box ( what if i had meant it as a gift? )

AND it felt thin to the point of not being moisturizing ..

my Argan oil from Be Better brand is indupitably more moisturizing and feels like it has more substance to it.

This one smells like olive oil and really thin and insubstantial esp considering the price. I won't be repurchasing this one from them anyway.


----------



## bzb1990

Spoiler



I feel bad about the above statements bcuz I do want to support a brand headed by someone who seems so enthusiastic, hardworking and sincere. Plus a woman-owned company.

 So just to say it may be that the 'thin' effect is that it's absorbed better like squalane.

 might be a good thing in the long run.  Haven't has a chance to try it out longer than a day to have a true opinion. The mild scent reminiscent of olive oil Is also in the Be Better brand but less so in the latter.

If the box had looked new and not like a used or old display box being used

 (which may be down to covid and not being able to make and ship new ones to Canada fast enough idk) I dont think I'd be looking for faults like this.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This new natural deodorant  did me dirty today at work.


----------



## bzb1990

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> This new natural deodorant  did me dirty today at work.


Try Nuxe's. I had a hippie doctor/natural nutrition mom (ie worried about deo/cancer link( and she refused to let us use everything   except the natural stuff. No aluminium. 
 None of them work imo except for NUXE which lacks the bad stuff AFAIK.. i'm on my billionth one

Must shake before use ...my mom didnt and thought hers was a dud


----------



## Prettymetty

I just sprayed my scalp and ends with xcel21 then drenched my ends in coconut oil. I may shampoo later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

still struggling but I'm going to hang in there  at least for a little while longer


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wish more people kept their braids in for 6 months on YouTube. I have to rewatch old videos.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> so i got my honey handmade dcs and i'm trying them out as we speak.... i have the hydrating honey hair mask in as a prepoo and will use the honey and hibiscus conditioning mask after i shampoo.... i really hope these can replace my all time fave myhoneychild.....


its been a couple of days since i washed so i decided to take my hair out braid by braid and remoisturize with mielle organics white peony and qhemets amla and olive heavy cream and rebraid.... I have to say i am really impressed with the dc's by honey handmade. my hair hasn't felt this good in a reallllyyyy looonnnggg tiiimmeee... its a def keeper.


----------



## alex114

My hair is ANNOYING me so much. I’m not drinking enough water or exercising enough (major depressive disorder), but I like to think my hair gets a lot of my time and care that I CAN give. And I still don’t seem to be getting past the area between APL and MBL. I’m just frustrated right now.


----------



## bzb1990

alex114 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is ANNOYING me so much. I’m not drinking enough water or exercising enough (major depressive disorder), but I like to think my hair gets a lot of my time and care that I CAN give. And I still don’t seem to be getting past the area between APL and MBL. I’m just frustrated right now.





Spoiler



Hey I have depressive disorder too - it messes with everything and can cause projection too much onto things.. like hair too... If it's in a healthy condition and not damaged to absolute pieces (like mine was recently), that's what matters. 
Keep it up! And congrats for making it through another day!


----------



## alex114

bzb1990 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I have depressive disorder too - it messes with everything and can cause projection too much onto things.. like hair too... If it's in a healthy condition and not damaged to absolute pieces (like mine was recently), that's what matters.
> Keep it up! And congrats for making it through another day!


Thank you, and same to you! Luckily I have a lot of support from my husband and mom. My mom helped me take down my braids, wash my hair and put it in plaits. Now I just need enough motivation to deep condition my hair before I go to sleep. But I’m so tired


----------



## Lissa0821

I did a two step Aphogee protein treatment last wash day, hadn't done one in a while.  It help restore my curls like a champ.  I will use it once every 8 weeks from now on.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ive supposed to have done my hair and haven’t made a move at all for the last week.


----------



## bzb1990

Spoiler



My mom gave away my secret. I answer my dad's skype call and as soon as there's a lull he goes, "Oh __, your hair looks a bit dry. You should put some vinegar in it. *insert LOL* "


----------



## GettingKinky

bzb1990 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My mom gave away my secret. I answer my dad's skype call and as soon as there's a lull he goes, "Oh __, your hair looks a bit dry. You should put some vinegar in it. *insert LOL* "


LOL!!


----------



## Meritamen

Got the itch to do something to my hair. But I know good and well I will want to put my hair back into twists again. I took out six twists, detangled, wet the section of loose hair, did a quick blow dry, and flat iron. Feeling is gone. 
It was nice to play with my hair for a bit and see how much it has grown though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Noosa yoghurt.  Mmmmmm


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I finally parted my hair last night    
I have it separated in those flat twists we used to wear back in the day with rubber bands at the ends. Hopefully I’ll be done with my hair by February.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My moonstone ring is beautiful.


----------



## mzteaze

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ive supposed to have done my hair and haven’t made a move at all for the last week.



This is me this week.  I missed my Sunday wash and don't feel like doing it today either.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

mzteaze said:


> This is me this week.  I missed my Sunday wash and don't feel like doing it today either.


Imma try again tomorrow. Lol @mzteaze


----------



## Prettymetty

I have a 3 month supply of hairfinity in my cart and I’m looking for a reason not to buy it. I’ve used them in the past with great results. I know they work. I just need to stop spending money like a drug dealer


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I don't get salons that blow dry hair bone straight before doing twists (with no hair added). So your making my curly hair straight to make it curly again? 

Nah.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> I have a 3 month supply of hairfinity in my cart and I’m looking for a reason not to buy it. I’ve used them in the past with great results. I know they work. *I just need to stop spending money like a drug dealer*


Same. Just about all my little stimulus is gone


----------



## imaginary

Prettymetty said:


> I have a 3 month supply of hairfinity in my cart and I’m looking for a reason not to buy it. I’ve used them in the past with great results. I know they work.* I just need to stop spending money like a drug dealer*



The bolded is me but for life in general. I am not rich enough to manage me.


----------



## Nightingale

I finally scheduled a hair appointment with a natural hair specialist. I'm getting a much needed trim and hopefully some tips for achieving wearable WnGs.


----------



## Prettymetty

I ended up buying the hairfinity! I’m excited. I’ll keep y’all posted. I may be full waist by my bday in June


----------



## mzteaze

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Imma try again tomorrow. Lol @mzteaze



I'm calling this my "bye" week.  I realized it's the first time in nearly 14-15 weeks so it's cool.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

My hair has been loving these Melanin Haircare products so much that I might have to buy the Shampoo. That's gonna have to wait until later dooooown in the year though because I have 2 shampoos waiting to be used up.


----------



## imaginary

Got my 4th retightening today and while I do miss deep conditioning and playing in products something fierce, I do not miss my scalp's reactions to those things. Even this irritation and sensitivity after an interlocking session isn't as bad as some nights after a particularly greasy product. I also miss passion twists and butterfly loc extensions.

I may attempt to do those over my locs but I'm less and less inclined to mess with my hair. Even the greys aren't bothering me as much.

ETA: My tea mixes have been great though. I just need to remember that other people can smell me and to stop flinging sage and thyme oil in everything like a madwoman.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@imaginary that last part is


----------



## LavenderMint

I forgot that gardenias smell absolutely horrible to me.


I remembered as soon as the first scoop of Curl Junkie hit my head.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LavenderMint said:


> I forgot that gardenias smell absolutely horrible to me.
> 
> 
> I remembered as soon as the first scoop of Curl Junkie hit my head.


Oops


----------



## mzteaze

imaginary said:


> ETA: My tea mixes have been great though. I just need to remember that other people can smell me and to stop flinging sage and thyme oil in everything like a madwoman.



Try adding those to onion juice.  You'll smell like just like Stovetop stuffing...lol

I feel your pain.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

As I stare at this fine black man all I can think is send me one!!!


----------



## Prettymetty

So I got tipsy and washed my hair last night. Trying to get cute for my man... I’ll iron it today. I’d been wigging it for the last few days because of the rain


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Someone watch intouchables with me on Netflix. I’m howling laughing


----------



## bzb1990

mzteaze said:


> Try adding those to onion juice.  You'll smell like just like Stovetop stuffing...lol
> 
> I feel your pain.


No joke  but with the neroli added to onion water with chamomile n mint in it ..I smelt like I was wearing the poor man's Dior Dune


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don’t know if I told y’all but I think my bald spot grew in. I couldn’t find it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I dont like the new features on the upgrade.

 When you blocked folks in the past, you didnt see them.  Now you see the term ignored member and its obvious who it is.  Annoying.


----------



## bzb1990

Wow.  I am so glad I dont buy into the clique mindset.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lemme tell y’all why I’m mad today. Apparently I was part of a beta test group on Facebook and they gave us dark mode. I throughly enjoyed it. Just like that, those LONG JOHNS snatched that sucker away. Ugh. And I still haven’t finished my hair lol idk what’s taking me so long since it’s straight-ish but I just haven’t been in the mood. Plus I have things to do lol it’ll get done eventually. It still feels soft.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I feel like I walked in on the tail end of a conversation and now I’m really confused.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m bout to take off these damn press ons. They snagging tf out of my hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> I’m bout to take off these damn press ons. They snagging tf out of my hair


Put some latex or sterile nitrile gloves on if you have them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hmmm. Another five days off.  It’s been a great sort of week off. Now this week I have to work on washing clothes, cleaning the house and finding out where is my stimulus.  Hrmph.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

APB Honey it’s a 3 n 1 works as fabulously under grease and butter as my TGIN Green Tea.
Don’t stop, get it get it


----------



## mzteaze

Nothing spurs action like getting on a scale.  Bad news/Good news :  I gained weight after being home for nearly a year.  The gain was "modest" in the respect that it could be worst (~ 10+ pounds), but it's bad as now I'm heavier than I've ever been.

My hair will definitely benefit from increased exercise.


----------



## Prettymetty

I need a good gentle stylist in Houston to do my virgin relaxer. If y’all know anyone please let me know


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> I need a good gentle stylist in Houston to do my virgin relaxer. If y’all know anyone please let me know


I don’t know how you feel about Elite Hair Care USA but she’s in Houston.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I got my ambunu and I bought some face serum.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

But now I gotta wait until I take my braids and I haven’t finished them yet


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Wow, I’m tripping off the fact that it really smells like green tea. Like if you had a blind smell test between ambunu and green tea, you probably wouldn’t be able to tell the difference. I tasted it too (don’t judge me, judge ya mama   ) and it doesn’t really have a taste, but it’s really gritty. I don’t like that feeling. It probably tastes different cooked lol


----------



## Prettymetty

I watched about 4 diy virgin relaxer videos. I think I can do it myself. I’ll wait until Valentine’s Day or some special occasion. I’ll surprise my man. He hates when I wear wigs, but it’s hard out here in these 4b natural streets.

 I never ever ever wear or have worn my hair completely natural. Actually I did when I had a twa for a few months. That first Dominican blowout changed my life though


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @imaginary that last part is


I am... POTENT. Every space? Cleansed.


----------



## imaginary

Prettymetty said:


> I watched about 4 diy virgin relaxer videos. I think I can do it myself. I’ll wait until Valentine’s Day or some special occasion. I’ll surprise my man. He hates when I wear wigs, but it’s hard out here in these 4b natural streets.
> 
> I never ever ever wear or have worn my hair completely natural. Actually I did when I had a twa for a few months. That first Dominican blowout changed my life though



Hey congrats on your new journey! Your hair will just continue to be fab, I'm sure of it.




mzteaze said:


> Try adding those to onion juice.  You'll smell like just like Stovetop stuffing...lol
> 
> I feel your pain.



Maaaaan. I started making some onion tea and had to slap myself. This is like when I discovered neem by dousing my hair with it before I had to go outside.

...

I've made some mistakes.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Now I remember why I don't like wash and gos after doing one this week. It just frames my face so weirdly. I like how it looks on the first or second day but after that? Into a puff she goes lol. Rather do a high puff from the beginning rather than turning a wash and go into a high puff later down in the week.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My scalp just told me “yeah your hair might feel soft and all, and I know I’m not itchy, but I’m THIRSTY. You’ve been playing in ya hineyhole taking your sweet time with this style you’re trying to do. BUT I NEED WATER NOW. Here’s a flake.”


----------



## Prettymetty

I love YouTube! I just watched a video on how to soak off my nails (press ons) and I had them off with no damage. Now I can play in my hair without snagging it


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m excited about my little braid out and smoothed edges. I should unravel and see how I did

Update: it came out super cute and lasted all day. I’m losing some definition since I didn’t use much product (suave smoothing cream). Now I’m rocking a low curly pony


----------



## Prettymetty

My 8 year old was tired of her hair. Her grandma put a relaxer on it last summer so when she asked for a fade I saw an opportunity to big chop! Miss Chloe be serving face honey


----------



## kimpaur

Trying fingercoils this weekend 
Plus my temporary bronze gethued color should be here
PLUS I’m trying a new leave in+the infamous Jane Carter Wrap and Roll

I’m nervous lol


----------



## ClassyJSP

I've had these box braids in since around Dec 6th and they still look really good. I want to leave them in until around the end of Feb. I just hope I don't run into any issues. I've been taking a washcloth and "cleaning" my scalp and then moisturizing it every other week.


----------



## mzteaze

I need to redo my hair plan since I started exercising daily.  By the end of the week my scalp was FUNKY!


----------



## secretdiamond

mzteaze said:


> I need to redo my hair plan since I started exercising daily.  By the end of the week my scalp was FUNKY!


Yup! Same! That’s what caused me to have to change my products. If so didn’t know I had issues with my scalp before, I know now! My scalp went crazy when I started doing more cardio on Peloton.  I can’t stop working out, so I’ve been trying to reconfigure my entire hair plan. It’s been en eye-opening journey, that’s for sure.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My scalp just told me “yeah your hair might feel soft and all, and I know I’m not itchy, but I’m THIRSTY. You’ve been playing in ya hineyhole taking your sweet time with this style you’re trying to do. BUT I NEED WATER NOW. Here’s a flake.”


Okay so hear me out:

I still haven’t finished my hair.  
I don’t know what it is about the winter that makes me so lethargic. Like I don’t wanna do anything or go anywhere. I am seriously struggling. It’s bananas. Plus on top of this virtual learning, Sis is tapped out lol. I did take my bonnet off to check on things and so far so good? I don’t know if my hair is tryna trick me or not because I don’t ever remember my hair being this soft and moisturized for so long. Like what the French toast is going on?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

kimpaur said:


> Trying fingercoils this weekend
> Plus my temporary bronze gethued color should be here
> PLUS I’m trying a new leave in+the infamous Jane Carter Wrap and Roll
> 
> I’m nervous lol


Did you finish your hair? How’d you like it?


----------



## kimpaur

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Did you finish your hair? How’d you like it?


I am currently sitting under the dryer after a wash and go lol 

The temporary color and finger coils on my wet hair were not getting along plus it was taking forever so I just decided to WNG

I still haven’t decided if I like the color yet but this is the first time I’ve tried a WNG and it didn’t turn out a hot mess so I’m excited

Might post a pic if it comes out really cute


----------



## Prettymetty

I got in the shower this morning and cowashed the bottom of my braids. When it dried I unraveled. The result? Stretched braid out! I’m in love. I could never do this with a full co wash


----------



## kimpaur

Today was the first day I wore a wash n go(ever!) rather than my usual braid out with kinky curly clips ins or a bun

I have literally never worn my hair “out out”, unless I had clip-ins too, since going natural(for the second time)

I feel so ridiculously emotional about it


----------



## Prettymetty

Prettymetty said:


> I got in the shower this morning and cowashed the bottom of my braids. When it dried I unraveled. The result? Stretched braid out! I’m in love. I could never do this with a full co wash


It only lasted 1 day ;(


----------



## GettingKinky

kimpaur said:


> Today was the first day I wore a wash n go(ever!) rather than my usual braid out with kinky curly clips ins or a bun
> 
> I have literally never worn my hair “out out”, unless I had clip-ins too, since going natural(for the second time)
> 
> I feel so ridiculously emotional about it



I’m so happy for you!!! I completely understand- wearing your own hair out in its natural state is a big deal/scary/exciting. Our  hair isn’t really valued/appreciated.

If you plan to wear wash n gos regularly you should join us in the wash n go thread.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/wash-and-go-to-grow-and-to-dazzle-2020-challenge


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have never seen anyone wash their edges with bar soap. Like EVER. I am thoroughly fascinated.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Movie 

Best friends. One blind. One younger. One older.

he took her on the subway. To go swimming and she said she would never get into water. He said, you’re going to regret not getting in with me.

he’s killed. His mom gives her some of his ashes.

she has her friend take her to the spot. She eases into the lake and releases his ashes as she swims.

im  over here trying not to bawl


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Movie
> 
> Best friends. One blind. One younger. One older.
> 
> he took her on the subway. To go swimming and she said she would never get into water. He said, you’re going to regret not getting in with me.
> 
> he’s killed. His mom gives her some of his ashes.
> 
> she has her friend take her to the spot. She eases into the lake and releases his ashes as she swims.
> 
> im  over here trying not to bawl


Look ma’am, I was not trying to be in my feelings at 7:19 am


----------



## kimpaur

GettingKinky said:


> I’m so happy for you!!! I completely understand- wearing your own hair out in its natural state is a big deal/scary/exciting. Our  hair isn’t really valued/appreciated.
> 
> If you plan to wear wash n gos regularly you should join us in the wash n go thread.
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/wash-and-go-to-grow-and-to-dazzle-2020-challenge


Thanks, I felt so silly typing that, but I figured y’all would understand 


Let me mosey on down over to that thread


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Wow people really out here acting like they’re not related. Smh. Anyway, show must go on.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@cbj @hair-it-is @lilsweets163 @Renatajp @Tropical Wellness


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Two months and no hair product purchases. I try not to buy anything the same month I have an appointment so I shouldn't be making any purchases this month either. Hope I make it lol.


----------



## kimpaur

I made it a goal to let go of the weave and I finally did it 

But now all this focus on my actual hair has woke up my inner PJ  

I’ve bought a new Revlon blower,flexi rods (that was a fail), perm rods,multiple mouses and leave-ins,temporary hair dye( LOVE), styling cream plus gel in the last few weeks 

I think I’ll be done once I can get my hands on some curlformers (maybe  )but I REFUSE to pay full price and the heifers on EBay keep outbidding me at the last minute minute


----------



## meka72

Sooo did y’all see the tik tok of the woman who ran out of got2b spray and used gorilla glue instead?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

meka72 said:


> Sooo did y’all see the tik tok of the woman who ran out of got2b spray and used gorilla glue instead?



Giiirllllllll. A mess.

ETA:


----------



## frizzy

Dang!  My mind pictured a blonde with a pixie cut.


----------



## toaster

I’m crying!! When she shaves her head is her scalp going to come off with it?!

What in the world? Gorilla glue. We’ve seen it all.


----------



## Lylddlebit

She can't save it off right now the razor would glide right over it.  My real concern is that there is no new growth lifting it after a month. I hope she doesn't have scalp damage


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

1st. My satin bonnet creates a moist environment  for my hair. I think it’s too big

2nd Alexa really playing me soothing sounds of rain. I feel rich.

3rd my hair was bomb today.  Moist.  Fluffy and full looking.


----------



## imaginary

meka72 said:


> Sooo did y’all see the tik tok of the woman who ran out of got2b spray and used gorilla glue instead?



I am so distraught for her.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Her hair reminds me of those baby dolls with the painted on hair.


----------



## Nightingale

Lylddlebit said:


> She can't save it off right now the razor would glide right over it.  My real concern is that there is no new growth lifting it after a month. I hope she doesn't have scalp damage



I think her follicles have been glued shut where there was direct contact. That means she'll have ingrown hair. I'm truly horrified. I hope sis sees a doctor, derm, or trichologist.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just  saw something on twitter,


God just  blessed him plenty.


Wonder if he has a steady relationship.


Wow


----------



## Theresamonet

Did y’all see the video of her trying to wash it? I couldn’t contain my laughter. I genuinely feel bad for her, but lawd—washing it only made her head shine and glisten even more.


----------



## kimpaur

Thinking about returning my Revlon One Step
It’s great for what it is but I never blow dry my hair or wear it straight


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Theresamonet said:


> Did y’all see the video of her trying to wash it? I couldn’t contain my laughter. I genuinely feel bad for her, but lawd—washing it only made her head shine and glisten even more.



Wow lol


----------



## Crackers Phinn

This is what living in a horror movie must feel like.  Wouldn't necrosis eventually happen on her scalp under that glue?  I was watching a dermatologist weigh in on what to do and he suggested acetone and if that didn't work then goo gone but he went to medical school and don't know what the consequences and repercussions of this is.  The makers of the glue are like "we don't know what to tell you".   



TrulyBlessed said:


> Wow lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 468951


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Poor thing. Reading comprehension is fundamental.


----------



## meka72

imaginary said:


> I am so distraught for her.


Me too. I read that she planned to go to the ER. I hope she comes out of this with minimal damage to her scalp and follicles.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Colocha

I washed my hair for the first time since my keratin treatment and I am still in love. My curls are uniform, loosened, shiny, soft. This is way better than any of the applications I did myself.

The stylist used formaldehyde free keratin that cures under the hooded dryer. You wash it out before you heat style and she only used two passes of the flat iron. My hair was pin straight and stayed that way for 3 weeks. I only washed it because it got too oily for my taste.

She was sooo expensive but I'm going to be budgeting for this in the future. She was worth every penny. I've had constant compliments and when I came home I was able to wrap my curly hair into a loose bun and throw on a satin scarf. That's unheard of for my natural texture.

These results are also just so much more professional than the keratin treatments I did myself. I'm a believer in stylists again.


----------



## LavenderMint

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Her last update was 5hrs ago at a hospital. Apparently, there are people in her comments saying she’s doing it for clicks & is/was faking.


----------



## alex114

Just finished baggying my daughter‘s hair—there’s this app on my phone that does wonders for when I need to do her hair or have her baggy even for 30 minutes lol. Now I’ll baggy my Bantu knots for two hours.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

alex114 said:


> Just finished baggying my daughter‘s hair—there’s this app on my phone that does wonders for when I need to do her hair or have her baggy even for 30 minutes lol. Now I’ll baggy my Bantu knots for two hours.


Why the heck did I think the app did your daughter’s hair?

I don’t know girl, I don’t even have an excuse.


----------



## icsonia22

woohoo! i haven't even washed my hair yet after straightening it almost a month ago but i can already tell just by moisturizing that i don't have any heat damage. I was a little nervous because I did one last wash with my aussie moist and crisco mix before I went in with the blow dryer and flat iron.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want my hair done just like that one in the picture until I zoom in and realize it’s a wig and your edges are barely laid down.


----------



## kimpaur

Didn’t properly stretch my hair last night,now I feel like my hair look straight crazy at work

Oh well


----------



## Prettymetty

I put on a hair Botox treatment last night. Prismax. My hair is always sort of frizzy/textured until my first wash. I’ll shampoo and do Saturday before date night.

One of my Valentine dresses came and that thang is thanging. I can’t wait!


----------



## frizzy

@Prettymetty. I've been dying to ask if you're seeing a new guy...or not...but I won't.


----------



## shasha8685

Way too many products have glycerin in them and that bothers me. This would be fine if it was summertime. 
Just realized that my bonnet is big enough for me to maintain my twist out without having to pineapple.


----------



## GGsKin

Wearing my hair in a low, banded ponytail. Just found some Charlotte Mensah Manketti hair oil my cousin gave me, and dabbed into my ends.


----------



## Prettymetty

frizzy said:


> @Prettymetty. I've been dying to ask if you're seeing a new guy...or not...but I won't.


Yes. I am. He’s wonderful. We have so much fun together. I’m actually looking forward to Vday this year


----------



## frizzy

@Prettymetty

That's wonderful news!  Thanks for the update.


----------



## imaginary

My locs look best when i flat twist them the night before, but doing it everyday is a lot. Will have to be really serious with my workouts to force myself to do it. No way I can workout with loose baby locs considering how wet my scalp gets.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got a spa treatment today and sweated out my blowout. I’m not planning to straighten again until Saturday. That thing was hot!


----------



## shasha8685

Way back at the start of my hair journey, I had short hair and pretty much used heat every day. I had to wash and deep condition my hair 2x a week to offset any damage and it worked.

Fast forward to now.....I wash and deep condition my hair 1x a week. I have a good 4 days of wearing my hair out before my hair is dry again. I wonder if I should shift back to the 2x a week model of washing my hair........


----------



## toaster

Saturday is my 100th peloton ride! So excited! I’ll have to take the alligator clips that I wear to keep my hair pulled back out for my celebratory picture.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m getting a Dominican blowout in the morning! I’m so excited. I’ve been doing my own blowouts for the last couple years. It’s nice to get pampered. Lash appointment today too. Valentine’s Day will be lit


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Think my hair got toooo clean from the bentonite clay treatment a few weeks ago. My strands just won't let go of each other.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just got a Dominican blowout and a lengthening trim. I’m happy happy


----------



## Lylddlebit

I just installed crochet-in butterfly twists and they look sooooo good...too bad I am taking it down today.  I just remembered why I only put in kinky twists once. The hair is made to matt. Not worth a set back.  This braid pattern will work under a wig though so it won't be a total waste.  It was worth giving a go.  I miss braids but I like my hair more.

***take down complete. It took less than an hour. I was tempted to at least wear them for tomorrow since I took the time to install it but even in taking it down I could see how  easily it a few of the pieces started to tangle with my real hair at the root.  There were like 3 where pieces where I had to unbraid the braid pattern  to slide the false braid out....which was what I was worried about and saw warning signs during my install. I wore braid consistently the entire time I was in school (elementary-college)  including crochets so I could tell something was off with how easily the loops tangled. Usually when I braid I only use Kanekalon or human hair but I couldn't see what that hair was made of at all. It just said synthetic.    That is probably why I overlooked it when ordering the hair online.


----------



## Nunavelli

Lylddlebit said:


> I just installed crochet-in butterfly twists and they look sooooo good...too bad I am taking it down today.  I just remembered why I only put in kinky twists once. The hair is made to matt. Not worth a set back.  This braid pattern will work under a wig though so it won't be a total waste.  It was worth giving a go.  I miss braids but I like my hair more.
> 
> ***take down complete. It took less than an hour. I was tempted to at least wear them for tomorrow since I took the time to install it but even in taking it down I could see how  easily it a few of the pieces started to tangle with my real hair at the root.  There were like 3 where pieces where I had to unbraid the braid pattern  to slide the false braid out....which was what I was worried about and saw warning signs during my install. I wore braid consistently the entire time I was in school (elementary-college)  including crochets so I could tell something was off with how easily the loops tangled. Usually when I braid I only use Kanekalon or human hair but I couldn't see what that hair was made of at all. It just said synthetic.    That is probably why I overlooked it when ordering the hair online.


Super glad you realized this before having a setback.  _(my happy dance for you, hehe). _


----------



## Prettymetty

This blowout is literally everything. My swag is on y’all. Lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

They said Nick Cannon is Future Jr with a turban.


----------



## shasha8685

I need to stop trying to make shea butter happen for my hair.

My hair hates it.


----------



## Prettymetty

Day 6 of my Dominican blowout. The sleekness and bounce is still there. I may try to push this bad boy to 3 weeks.


----------



## Nunavelli

I have come to terms that I was not chosen by the good Lord to be apart of the "I don't trim/dust/cut my hair" crew. 

That is just *not* my testimony, no matter how much I want it to be.

My hair likes to be trimmed. It needs to be cut. It wants to be dusted every 3-6 months. Something about that metal _(is it metal, chileee) _coming in contact with my ends activates a level of "ack right" that is unmatched.

_My ends right about now after I cut all my little 2021 growth off: _


----------



## GGsKin

Just as wash day rolls around, my hair starts to have to volume I like. Oh well, looks like wash day is nixed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Always throwing shade.  Smh The Doux get on my nerves.




> No weird" methods"
> No 10 step regimens. No mythical ingredients


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Always throwing shade.  Smh The Doux get on my nerves.


Agreed. Just make your products and let the formula speak for itself.

This is not a hair revolution. If people want more than 3 steps in their routine, that’s their prerogative.


----------



## Prettymetty

My curls have fallen and I’m still slightly past bsl. With the body curls I thought I was apl. She did a beautiful trim


----------



## GGsKin

That 3 day optimum window is short lol. I went from great volume, to looking like I'd been rolling all over the place. I bit the bullet and did a mid-week wash.


----------



## ckisland

My hair journey has been soooooo easy this time around! I wash my hair once a week and I don't touch it in between. I wake up and go. I don't have to prep my hair before bed. I love how my hair looks. This honeymoon phase has been riding strong!


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I feel like my hair is growing back at a fast pace after cutting most of my heat damage off a month ago. The shrinkage is really real though but I’m glad to see it’s back.


----------



## Prettymetty

This blowout is looking great after 2 weeks. We had a little rain today, but I wore a ponytail. Next appointment is Tuesday. That will determine whether she has skills or it was just a fluke


----------



## LushLox

Do any of you guys wear scarves in work Zoom meetings? I’m working from home  and starting to feel a bit resentful having to put my hands in my hair just to sort it out for a meeting.

Obviously lots of women do wear scarves publicly but I’ve never done that personally and I don’t have any pretty scarves. I’m going to do it in a way that it looks like I’m just wearing my hair all back in a pony but with like an edge tamer scarf on top. It looks okay, well so I’m trying to convince myself


----------



## imaginary

LushLox said:


> Do any of you guys wear scarves in work Zoom meetings? I’m working from home  and starting to feel a bit resentful having to put my hands in my hair just to sort it out for a meeting.
> 
> Obviously lots of women do wear scarves publicly but I’ve never done that personally and I don’t have any pretty scarves. I’m going to do it in a way that it looks like I’m just wearing my hair all back in a pony but with like an edge tamer scarf on top. It looks okay, well so I’m trying to convince myself



I absolutely do scarves for work. Just make it high and fancy looking, with a richly coloured scarf.


or


----------



## Lylddlebit

LushLox said:


> Do any of you guys wear scarves in work Zoom meetings? I’m working from home  and starting to feel a bit resentful having to put my hands in my hair just to sort it out for a meeting.
> 
> Obviously lots of women do wear scarves publicly but I’ve never done that personally and I don’t have any pretty scarves. I’m going to do it in a way that it looks like I’m just wearing my hair all back in a pony but with like an edge tamer scarf on top. It looks okay, well so I’m trying to convince myself


No but I a few wigs on standby.


----------



## faithVA

LushLox said:


> Do any of you guys wear scarves in work Zoom meetings? I’m working from home  and starting to feel a bit resentful having to put my hands in my hair just to sort it out for a meeting.
> 
> Obviously lots of women do wear scarves publicly but I’ve never done that personally and I don’t have any pretty scarves. I’m going to do it in a way that it looks like I’m just wearing my hair all back in a pony but with like an edge tamer scarf on top. It looks okay, well so I’m trying to convince myself


I wear a scarf covered by a loc soc. My head is too big for wigs and some days my head is just not ready for prime time


----------



## LushLox

Thanks ladies I’m going to have to invest in some pretty scarves. And then I’ll have practice tying them in nice styles so I don’t look too strange.


----------



## Prettymetty

I would be a lot further along if I was consistent. These ends will be babied like never before


----------



## imaginary

Some glorious hair to start your weekend off right


----------



## Theresamonet

Does anyone have a recent experience with Njoy’s growth oil? I’m looking for a good growth oil (if there even is such a thing).


----------



## Prettymetty

Theresamonet said:


> Does anyone have a recent experience with Njoy’s growth oil? I’m looking for a good growth oil (if there even is such a thing).


Never tried it. Always wanted to, but I can’t get over the smells usually


----------



## Theresamonet

Prettymetty said:


> Never tried it. Always wanted to, but I can’t get over the smells usually


 
She has a scented version of the oil, I was wondering how that one smells.


----------



## Prettymetty

Theresamonet said:


> She has a scented version of the oil, I was wondering how that one





Theresamonet said:


> She has a scented version of the oil, I was wondering how that one smells.


If you try it please post a review for us!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Whew. Made it through March with just buying a half wig and some braiding hair. Those aren't hair product products like shampoo, conditioner, etc so I did it lol.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

On a no buy this month but I reaaaaallly want a steamer lol.


----------



## vevster

I’m on vacation and wanted a hair cut next week. My Stylist was booked until May. So I booked a cut where I get my color. More convenient for me. Hope I like it.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just visited the new Dominican salon. My hair smells much better this time. I let her do a deep conditioner. It isn’t as sleek or shiny as last time. I believe my color is fading. She recommended me doing another semipermanent color. Next time I want it bone straight. I’m over these curls


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to put a rinse on my hair. Which brand do y’all recommend? Choices are Jazzing, Adore, Clairol, pretty much anything under $10


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

HealthyHair2020 said:


> On a no buy this month but I reaaaaallly want a steamer lol.


Me too. I finally got the room to have one, now I’m in between funds


----------



## Prettymetty

I just ordered blue black by Clairol natural instincts (semi permanent color) from Amazon. I’ll do the color when my blowout gets old.


----------



## rileypak

I want to learn how to install jumbo braids in my hair.
I want to get my hair dyed rose gold [definitely can't do it myself at home].
I'm considering getting locs.
_I'm all over the place with my hair thoughts right now _


And hey y'all


----------



## LavenderMint

I never really realized how much MiniMint watches me. This morning I took off my bonnet and fluffed my wng; in the mirror, I see his little hand fluffing his hair. So I start shaking my head, back and forth, left and right. And he’s following right along   
It was a good way to start this long day.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m just here to tell y’all I never finished wrapping my individual faux locs. I’ve just been wearing them in a low bun


----------



## rileypak

What are folks using for edge control these days?
Search wasn't as helpful as I needed it to be in telling me   

I saw Ebin and Sunny Isle JBCO butter mentioned.. is that all?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

rileypak said:


> What are folks using for edge control these days?
> Search wasn't as helpful as I needed it to be in telling me
> 
> I saw Ebin and Sunny Isle JBCO butter mentioned.. is that all?


I heard She is Bomb is good too. Somebody said Ebin is not as good as they used to be. I think they changed the formula those raggedy heffas. I don’t lay my edges cause I be like “lay down please”  and they be like “no thank you ma’am”.  I gave up.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m planning on taking my hair down this weekend from the style I never finished. In my defense I moved into a new place, had to get a new phone because my phone told me cellular and internet weren’t going to work unless I updated to iOS 14.4, so I did, and it STILL ended up not working. Thanks Apple with y’all raggedy behinds  I also had  to help my mom with some paperwork (I swear this lady never listens)in addition to the kid. Now that I got my life story out the way, I think I got nice growth from a half finished style lol. I’ll try to take a picture later.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> I never really realized how much MiniMint watches me. This morning I took off my bonnet and fluffed my wng; in the mirror, I see his little hand fluffing his hair. So I start shaking my head, back and forth, left and right. And he’s following right along
> It was a good way to start this long day.


That is so cute and sweet. I can just picture it.


----------



## shasha8685

I think my hair has varying porosities......


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

6 hours of work to go. Im so sleepy all of a sudden


----------



## ckisland

shasha8685 said:


> I think my hair has varying porosities......


I wouldn't doubt it! My hair porosity is normal to super-low and it varies by curl type.


----------



## Prettymetty

We got to my brother’s beach party and my silk press reverted within minutes... My next hair appointment is Saturday, so I’ll be looking raggedy


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Contemplating to get some puff cuffs but not sure if they are worth since it'll prob come with scratches...


----------



## imaginary

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Contemplating to get some puff cuffs but not sure if they are worth since it'll prob come with scratches...



If it helps, I enjoyed my puff cuffs for loose fits when I used to wear braids. If you want tight ponytails they don't really help with that, but I plan on getting more once my locs are long enough for a ponytail.


----------



## frizzy

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Contemplating to get some puff cuffs but not sure if they are worth since it'll prob come with scratches...


I find my Puff Cuffs very useful. I got the multi pack and there is a size for most all lengths of hair.  I wear mine so it doesn't show.   The plastic is hard and good quality.

I much prefer it over a scrunchie for not breaking my hair.


----------



## GGsKin

frizzy said:


> I find my Puff Cuffs very useful. I got the multi pack and there is a size for most all lengths of hair.  I wear mine so it doesn't show.   The plastic is hard and good quality.
> 
> I much prefer it over a scrunchie for not breaking my hair.


Do you ever find that your hair gets trapped in the metal joiner/ screw? I have a couple of puff cuffs and I like them but they can be a pain to take down because my hair often gets caught in the metal bit. I tried painting one of them with gel polish but not sure that was a great solution.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

frizzy said:


> I find my Puff Cuffs very useful. I got the multi pack and there is a size for most all lengths of hair.  I wear mine so it doesn't show.   The plastic is hard and good quality.
> 
> I much prefer it over a scrunchie for not breaking my hair.


Ok thanks! Bought a family pack last night so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## frizzy

GGsKin said:


> Do you ever find that your hair gets trapped in the metal joiner/ screw? I have a couple of puff cuffs and I like them but they can be a pain to take down because my hair often gets caught in the metal bit. I tried painting one of them with gel polish but not sure that was a great solution.


It happens rarely to me. When it does I close and open a time or two to release the strand.

I style my hair in a loose hair tie while I smooth and gel and put the cuff on last.  This avoids hair getting trapped in the hinge. Once it's closed, you can pull and shape your puff with no problem.


----------



## GGsKin

frizzy said:


> It happens rarely to me. When it does I close and open a time or two to release the strand.
> 
> I style my hair in a loose hair tie while I smooth and gel and put the cuff on last.  This avoids hair getting trapped in the hinge. Once it's closed, you can pull and shape your puff with no problem.


@frizzy Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Prettymetty

My puff cuff is huge. I had a mini for my daughter, but she lost it


----------



## ckisland

Me: *walks into kitchen*
Mom: How did you get your hair like that?
Me: I just put gel in it like usual
Mom: But how did you get it to curl? Did you do something else?
Me:   Nope! I just used a different gel that I don't usually use.

I gave her a basic rundown on how gels work. I've been natural for over 13 years, and my mom still doesn't realize that my curls show more or less depending on the products I use.


----------



## Silkylover

I did not know wearing fake hair over your locs was a thing.   I just don't get it.  People really don't embrace their natural beauty


----------



## Mapleoats

I’m going to straighten my hair today but I’m soo nervous. I’ve been off my hair game and been very neglectful the last 3 months. I hope I am still on track with my hair goals. I’ll find out later tonight I guess...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I texturized my hair and I love it, it looks and feels more moisturized.  Also, I let my stylist cut it, I didn't realize that it was so long until I saw all my hair on the floor, I was a bit annoyed because my scissor happy stylist took off so much, smt.


----------



## imaginary

People persist in being judgy about what other people choose to do with their hair. I just don't get it. People really don't embrace their own business.


----------



## faithVA

imaginary said:


> People persist in being judgy about what other people choose to do with their hair. I just don't get it. People really don't embrace their own business.


I agree. Suddenly they have 2 bits of knowledge and now they are high and mighty and they look down on others who don't share their new found wisdom. Talk about your own hair and what you are doing and let everyone else be.


----------



## Mapleoats

Y’all... my hair is fine. Matter fact it look goood if I do say so myself . Idk what I was stressing for lol


----------



## icsonia22

Applying henna from root to tip has become too much of a hassle. Now I treat the application like a relaxer touch up. I do miss the vibrancy that comes with repeated root to tip coverage though. Oh well... it's either that or a crazy detangling session


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh so you thought because you took your methods and coined a "detox" phrase, folks should give you credit?

LOLOLOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


Chilayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## shasha8685

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Oh so you thought because you took your methods and coined a "detox" phrase, folks should give you credit?
> 
> LOLOLOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> 
> Chilayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


What happened?lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

shasha8685 said:


> What happened?lol


 I follow this lady who I think is apart of this group of women who have come up with this way of styling and conditioning your hair sans oils. I’m assuming because I barely pay attention.  

well last night I caught the beginning of a video on Instagram and started busting out laughing.
I get where she’s coming from but laddddyy. All of these hair trends and ideas have been around for a long time. They just keep getting regurgitated in different ways. 

let folks do them. If they don’t give you credit in their video that’s on them.

@shasha8685


----------



## Prettymetty

I just finished my 2nd bottle of Hairfinity. I have 1 left so I went ahead and ordered 3 more. My bday hair (June) is gonna be thick and purdy


----------



## lindseyerinc

Prettymetty said:


> I just finished my 2nd bottle of Hairfinity. I have 1 left so I went ahead and ordered 3 more. My bday hair (June) is gonna be thick and purdy


I went ahead and picked up 3 bottles because of your posts. I had been wanting to get nutrafol but didn’t want to pay the price. I get to try 3 months of this for what 1 month of nutrafol is.


----------



## Prettymetty

lindseyerinc said:


> I went ahead and picked up 3 bottles because of your posts. I had been wanting to get nutrafol but didn’t want to pay the price. I get to try 3 months of this for what 1 month of nutrafol is.


With the coupon code and reward points I get 3 months for around $50


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

I want to revisit some of my favorite Dominican products but I don’t know where to order from.


----------



## Nunavelli

I *DEFINITELY* did not need to change up my routine so dramatically this week. My forehead is _dripping_ with oil tryina compensate for the dryness...

... I should have just "stuck to the routines and the leave-ins that I'm used to," or whatever TLC said.


----------



## Prettymetty

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I want to revisit some of my favorite Dominican products but I don’t know where to order from.


Yeah same. I started back going to a Dominican salon


----------



## yaya24

Sometimes I wonder what it would be like to shave my head bald.

The feeling keeps coming.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

yaya24 said:


> Sometimes I wonder what it would be like to shave my head bald.
> 
> The feeling keeps coming.


Take from someone who has been Mr Clean bald, be prepared for sensations you’ve never experienced before. And keep some aloe juice in a spray bottle in the fridge for the inevitable itching when your hair grows back. The good thing is that you get to see what your actual scalp looks like.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LOL  The back left side of my hair was super tangled. Even though it was stretched.  It was webbed together at the roots.  The right back side, just smoothed apart like butter.

I always assume if I bun on wash day and smooth with my finger it will untangle it all.   Dah well.  


I have to figure out a plan to grow out the front of my hair with a style that doesnt have me looking crazy when I take my hat off at work.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I wish some products came in smaller sizes. It takes me forever and a day to go through a jar of twisting cream or gel.


----------



## Prettymetty

New wig for the weekend. It’s going on the trash tomorrow though... it’s synthetic and already getting tangled


----------



## Lita

I joined the Curly Proverbz Ayurvedic hair growth challenge.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 470933New wig for the weekend. It’s going on the trash tomorrow though... it’s synthetic and already getting tangled


your too cute!!!! love the freckles!!!! are they real???


----------



## Prettymetty

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> your too cute!!!! love the freckles!!!! are they real???


Thanks love! Yes. My brow lady wants to remove them lol


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks love! Yes. My brow lady wants to remove them lol


no don't!!!!! they're so cute... i love mine.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

i bought this https://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalve.com/p/hair-tea-stimulation-blend/ to infuse in avocado hemp seed castor and olive oil.... i'm going to oil my scalp with the oil at least once a wk. and use this https://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalve.com/p/shampoo-bar-herb-garden/ to shampoo with unless i need a deep clean... if i do need a deep clean ima use tresemme botanique moisturizing shampoo. i need sulfates but i use to love the herb garden shampoo bar from chagrin valley.... it made my hair so soft shiny and managable... i'm hoping to get to waist length in the back and under my boobs in the front by jan 1 2022. my next trim is in aug but the trim from feb really accelerated my growth... its now at the top of my bra in the back and to the middle of my bra in the front.


----------



## Prettymetty

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i bought this https://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalve.com/p/hair-tea-stimulation-blend/ to infuse in avocado hemp seed castor and olive oil.... i'm going to oil my scalp with the oil at least once a wk. and use this https://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalve.com/p/shampoo-bar-herb-garden/ to shampoo with unless i need a deep clean... if i do need a deep clean ima use tresemme botanique moisturizing shampoo. i need sulfates but i use to love the herb garden shampoo bar from chagrin valley.... it made my hair so soft shiny and managable... i'm hoping to get to waist length in the back and under my boobs in the front by jan 1 2022. my next trim is in aug but the trim from feb really accelerated my growth... its now at the top of my bra in the back and to the middle of my bra in the front.


Great goal! I’d love waist I’m the back and thick mid boob in the front. I have big ones... Now that I’m getting scheduled trims again I should retain all my growth


----------



## Prettymetty

I am in love with my kinky straight headband wig from Luvme. Pics coming soon. I’m still in bed


----------



## imaginary

I know this is just my product junkiness peeking out, but i still want a revair even though I have locs. I cannot imagine ever relying on air-drying alone but I may have to find a way since using my softhood and blowdryer may not be the best long-term.


----------



## Theresamonet

Prettymetty said:


> I am in love with my kinky straight headband wig from Luvme. Pics coming soon. I’m still in bed



Im trying to buy one today. Deciding if I want kinky straight or Jerry curl.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Prettymetty said:


> Great goal! I’d love waist I’m the back and thick mid boob in the front. I have big ones... Now that I’m getting scheduled trims again I should retain all my grow


good luck!!!!! I know u'll get there. I'm doing reg trims now too. I trimmed in feb and already got past where i was b4 the trim... i was one of those that was scared to trim but now i love it... it'll be every 6 months for me from now on... So i'm trimming in aug.


----------



## Prettymetty

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> good luck!!!!! I know u'll get there. I'm doing reg trims now too. I trimmed in feb and already got past where i was b4 the trim... i was one of those that was scared to trim but now i love it... it'll be every 6 months for me from now on... So i'm trimming in aug.


That’s awesome! Are you using any growth aids or taking supplements? I’m on my third bottle of Hairfinity and I use chebe oil mainly on wash days (strong smell) and xcel 21 cream about once a week. I’m sure my hair has grown from my February trim. Fingers crossed


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

i use viviscal, liquid collagen liquid biotin and a liquid prenatal... I also have thinning from pcos so i use dht blockers (saw palmetto, and stinging nettle). Viviscal really works.... I'm going to try the stimulation tea from chagrin valley starting this month to see if it helps with growth and thickness. its suppose to prevent hair fall and stimulate the scalp... i'm gonna infuse it in a double boiler with oil. Actually my chagrin valley order just shipped today... i'll get it at the latest the beg of next week. So i'm gonna start oiling my scalp with the herbal oil once a wk (don't want my hair to get too greasy)


----------



## icsonia22

daggone it, now i have to grow my hair to hip length because my husband said i couldn't do it


----------



## toaster

Girls on YouTube: sweep hair into beautiful pineapple bun to workout

me:


----------



## Theresamonet

Theresamonet said:


> Im trying to buy one today. Deciding if I want kinky straight or Jerry curl.



I bought the kinky straight and spent a ridiculous amount of hours trying to decide between 18” or 20”. I got the 18” and immediately regretted not getting the 20”.


----------



## Mapleoats

Theresamonet said:


> I bought the kinky straight and spent a ridiculous amount of hours trying to decide between 18” or 20”. I got the 18” and immediately regretted not getting the 20”.


Where is it from?


----------



## Mapleoats

I want to grow my hair down to my thighs like indigenous strandz... just to see if I can. Butttt, damn my wash days are already long enough I don’t know if I could ever handle that much hair


----------



## Theresamonet

Mapleoats said:


> Where is it from?



Luvme Hair


----------



## Rocky91

My poor little front right area is experiencing a little stress because I part my hair there so consistently. I need to switch it up or there will definitely be breakage.


----------



## faithVA

icsonia22 said:


> daggone it, now i have to grow my hair to hip length because my husband said i couldn't do it


Make sure you make it a bet so he has to give you something when you reach it.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Girls on YouTube: sweep hair into beautiful pineapple bun to workout
> 
> me: View attachment 470997View attachment 470999


Your hair looks beautiful even in this upsweep.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Your hair looks beautiful even in this upsweep.


I worked out with my trainer on FaceTime this morning and she said “I love your hair!”  I was thankful for this because I was embarrassed to see her with my silly pineapple bun, but I think it will be good to work out without my hair on my neck.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

toaster said:


> I worked out with my trainer on FaceTime this morning and she said “I love your hair!”  I was thankful for this because I was embarrassed to see her with my silly pineapple bun, but I think it will be good to work out without my hair on my neck.


its gorge but i love protective styles... wearing my hair out is too much maintenance


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I worked out with my trainer on FaceTime this morning and she said “I love your hair!”  I was thankful for this because I was embarrassed to see her with my silly pineapple bun, but I think it will be good to work out without my hair on my neck.


Many people would love to have your silly pineapple bun. Don't underestimate it.


----------



## faithVA

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> its gorge but i love protective styles... wearing my hair out is too much maintenance


I have a feeling, I'm going to be in this camp. If I have a choice it is probably going to be up over out.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

faithVA said:


> I have a feeling, I'm going to be in this camp. If I have a choice it is probably going to be up over out.


its just more convenient. i do wash and goes sometimes but i'm def a twists or buns girl... with some cute accessories its really flattering... i just can't be bothered. learning how to do twists was a game changer for me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I got a sew in and took it out before the month was out. The hair kept tangling terribly, I’m lazy and, I had a leave out ( I’m probably transitioning), and I discovered some tracks were sewn on my loose hair instead of the braids and some of the thread was tangling in my hair. I’m glad I took it out when I did, that stuff was not easy peasy lemon squeezey to take out.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I got a sew in and took it out before the month was out. The hair kept tangling terribly, I’m lazy and, I had a leave out ( I’m probably transitioning), and I discovered some tracks were sewn on my loose hair instead of the braids and some of the thread was tangling in my hair. I’m glad I took it out when I did, that stuff was not easy peasy lemon squeezey to take out.


smh your stylist wasn't good. i use to get a net sew in. It totally protected my hair and was super easy to take out. Plus it stayed neat longer or at least to me it did


----------



## GettingKinky

I love products with pump dispensers, but I hate that the pump stops working when there is a still a good amount of product left. At that point I just wish it were a squeeze bottle.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> I love products with pump dispensers, but I hate that the pump stops working when there is a still a good amount of product left. At that point I just wish it were a squeeze bottle.


Ugh, same.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

my chagrin valley products came. So i'm currently infusing the stimulation tea in olive and castor oil. The oil and mesulin bag (it came with with the herbs) herbs is in the double boiler on low heat... i'm planning to let it steep for around 7-10 hrs. Then i will turn off the heat and let it continue to steep until the oil cools fully and put it in an applicator bottle. The herbs act smell good... like green tea with peppermint.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Tell me why I wanna try wash and gos again when I know it creates huge tangles in my hair. I have too much hope lol.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Tell me why I wanna try wash and gos again when I know it creates huge tangles in my hair. I have too much hope lol.


She is speaking my language.


----------



## ckisland

I have a dozen hair products that are going to be coming in the next week or so. I may have gone a little overboard


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ckisland said:


> I have a dozen hair products that are going to be coming in the next week or so. I may have gone a little overboard


Just a smidge lmao


----------



## Rocky91

My hair looks super shiny right now, probably due to one or more of these factors:
-Just touched up my color (Ion permanent in blue-black)
-Added the Jazzings clear rinse to my DC and worked out with it for almost an hour
-Lottabody wrap foam for my braid and curl
-Styled using a little bit of castor oil to fluff and separate


----------



## Rocky91

I am a believer in just using wrap foam to set my style, and then adding anything I want after that, as in leave-in, serum, or oil. My dryer time is so much faster, around 35 minutes for a very chunky braidout with perm rods at the end. This makes a 2x weekly wash and style routine much more plausible.


----------



## Mapleoats

GettingKinky said:


> I love products with pump dispensers, but I hate that the pump stops working when there is a still a good amount of product left. At that point I just wish it were a squeeze bottle.


Same same same. If only all products that came with a pump top ALSO came with a squeeze top


----------



## Mapleoats

Rocky91 said:


> I am a believer in just using wrap foam to set my style, and then adding anything I want after that, as in leave-in, serum, or oil. My dryer time is so much faster, around 35 minutes for a very chunky braidout with perm rods at the end. This makes a 2x weekly wash and style routine much more plausible.


Do you add the leave in before or after taking your set down?


----------



## GettingKinky

Mapleoats said:


> Same same same. If only all products that came with a pump top ALSO came with a squeeze top


Exactly!!  That would be perfect.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Exactly!!  That would be perfect.


But can't you just take the squeeze top off of something else or get a nozzle and put it on the bottle? If you don't have one at home, it is highly likely you can find something a bottle of something at dollar tree with the squeeze top you want.


----------



## Rocky91

Mapleoats said:


> Do you add the leave in before or after taking your set down?


Afterwards. And yesterday I didn’t even bother with leave-in, just castor oil and my hair feels amazingly soft.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Rocky91 said:


> My hair looks super shiny right now, probably due to one or more of these factors:
> -Just touched up my color (Ion permanent in blue-black)
> -Added the Jazzings clear rinse to my DC and worked out with it for almost an hour
> -Lottabody wrap foam for my braid and curl
> -Styled using a little bit of castor oil to fluff and separate


What permanent color do you use?


----------



## Rocky91

MilkChocolateOne said:


> What permanent color do you use?


I use the ion permanent bright formula (supposed to promote shine) in blue-black. I used to be cheap and use $3 revlon but I do notice a difference using this. The hair feels better right after coloring.


----------



## Rocky91

The Lottabody foam wrap is such a nice product. It just detangles natural hair so effortlessly for any kind of setting and it’s only $5. I still love my Nairobi but I’m glad I tried this as a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Rocky91

I know people use the dryer to stretch their roots for lengthier braid outs or twist outs but I’ve found a much better method for me that probably sounds crazy.  

I use my flatiron on 300 and just tap the root once after taking out each braid. It stretches the root out for length without the dryer blowing it all around. Been doing it for about six months now almost every wash day with no signs of damage.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Rocky91 said:


> I know people use the dryer to stretch their roots for lengthier braid outs or twist outs but I’ve found a much better method for me that probably sounds crazy.
> 
> I use my flatiron on 300 and just tap the root once after taking out each braid. It stretches the root out for length without the dryer blowing it all around. Been doing it for about six months now almost every wash day with no signs of damage.


Can you post a few pictures in the braid out thread @Rocky91


----------



## Rocky91

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Can you post a few pictures in the braid out thread @Rocky91


Sure, I have at least 1 that I can share. Lemme find the thread.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Going to try and do no heat for the rest of the year. Still trying to make APL and battle transitioning hair. This feels like a 2015 remix.


----------



## nyeredzi

It's been a long time since I've had braids with extensions, and ones I could actually wear. The last ones I got before was about 8 years ago and they were so tight I took them out after a day. The ones before that I put in my own head a few years prior. So this is the 2nd time I've put in my own braids. They're not great, but I can live with them, and they're not pulling my hair out. Plus, they're a fun color. I remember now why people love braids. For the past 6 months, I'd been wearing my own hair twists, just redoing a few every other day. It's really nice to have a break. I'll only leave these in for 3 weeks, but just because 1.5 weeks in, they already look old at the roots, since I don't know how to make them tight. But when I take down, I'm just going to retwist the hair keeping the same parts so I can put another set in after a few weeks. The parting is the hardest part, so if I can keep the parts, putting another set of braids in shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## icsonia22

I think that all of these growth oils that people sell are a scam. Hair is going to grow each month regardless of what you put on your scalp unless there is an internal problem, so how can people attribute the growth to an oil? Unless someone has some special goat foot oil from Malawi, it's probably the same olive oil and castor oil that everyone else is mixing up


----------



## oneastrocurlie

nyeredzi said:


> It's been a long time since I've had braids with extensions, and ones I could actually wear. The last ones I got before was about 8 years ago and they were so tight I took them out after a day. The ones before that I put in my own head a few years prior. So this is the 2nd time I've put in my own braids. They're not great, but I can live with them, and they're not pulling my hair out. Plus, they're a fun color. I remember now why people love braids. For the past 6 months, I'd been wearing my own hair twists, just redoing a few every other day. It's really nice to have a break. I'll only leave these in for 3 weeks, but just because 1.5 weeks in, they already look old at the roots, since I don't know how to make them tight. But when I take down, I'm just going to retwist the hair keeping the same parts so I can put another set in after a few weeks. The parting is the hardest part, so if I can keep the parts, putting another set of braids in shouldn't be that hard.



Braiders tend to use a lot of product (gel, grease, etc) at the roots. It looks nice and sleek for longer but I personally hate the build up that comes with it. I did my own braids and twists this year so far and like yours they look old at the roots faster but no crazy build up. Plus since I didn't pay $100+ I don't feel bad taking them out after a few weeks.

Next time I'll use a little more product at the roots and see how it goes.

Plus I think the less sleek roots looks a little more natural. My wash and gos don't have every little hair in tact. These braids don't either lol.


----------



## nyeredzi

icsonia22 said:


> I think that all of these growth oils that people sell are a scam. Hair is going to grow each month regardless of what you put on your scalp unless there is an internal problem, so how can people attribute the growth to an oil? Unless someone has some special goat foot oil from Malawi, it's probably the same olive oil and castor oil that everyone else is mixing up


Haven't read through a lot, but there is some research on this. Like with amla, can take it as you like:





						Google Scholar
					






					scholar.google.com
				




I too doubt most oils do much more than olive or castor, but it's in the realm of possibility that topical aids do something (as with monoxidil).


----------



## nyeredzi

oneastrocurlie said:


> Braiders tend to use a lot of product (gel, grease, etc) at the roots. It looks nice and sleek for longer but I personally hate the build up that comes with it. I did my own braids and twists this year so far and like yours they look old at the roots faster but no crazy build up. Plus since I didn't pay $100+ I don't feel bad taking them out after a few weeks.
> 
> Next time I'll use a little more product at the roots and see how it goes.
> 
> Plus I think the less sleek roots looks a little more natural. My wash and gos don't have every little hair in tact. These braids don't either lol.


I agree. My own home-done twists or braids have loose roots, so these can too


----------



## icsonia22

nyeredzi said:


> Haven't read through a lot, but there is some research on this. Like with amla, can take it as you like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Scholar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scholar.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too doubt most oils do much more than olive or castor, but it's in the realm of possibility that topical aids do something (as with monoxidil).


thats interesting. makes sense why a lot of people are into ayurveda


----------



## ckisland

It finally happened!!! I was grocery shopping and someone stopped and asked if my hair was real!! She was a older black lady with completely gray natural hair. She was so sweet! I gave her product suggestions and complimented her hair as well. It made my whole day!


----------



## Prettymetty

I finally shampood my hair last night. I used cream of nature argan oil shampoo and did a dc with kerastase masquintense thick and therapiste. I used my hot head cap for the first time. I feel like it didn’t get hot enough... 

I ended up braiding my hair to go back under a wig. I moisturized my ends with garnier sleek and shine. I put some xcel21 cream all over my scalp.

I ordered a spray bottle from Amazon so I can start spritzing my scalp with aloe juice, peppermint oil, rosemary oil and lavender oil. My ends still feel great!

I may let her trim again in June


----------



## Rocky91

Somebody needs to come up with an express service model for the Black hair market.

it’s 7 pm here and I just washed and flat ironed my hair. I want a quick trim/dusting because I have committed to not go past every 10 weeks this year, and I’m going to install some braids tomorrow or Thursday. I just called like 5 different Black hair salons and nobody can provide this simple, 10-minute service to me, even the ones that say they don’t close till like 9 pm.

so now that money is going to corporate hair cuttery like it usually does instead of a smaller, Black-owned business smh. It shouldn’t still be this difficult.


----------



## imaginary

I can't wait till my hair gets long enough for hair forks and cute things. I tried a small pin up with this old plastic mini fork and the front of my hair still isn't near long enough (maybe in another year or so). Most of the back held comfortably, but there was still a fair amount of tension from the shorter parts.

Patience.


----------



## Rocky91

MoKnowsHair has been making these Hair 101 videos. They are really great videos but the precise way she describes things is sometimes unintentionally funny.

I’m cracking up right now that she described slicking down baby hair as “perimeter edge styling,” and finding the right products as a “hair product pilgrimage” in her latest video. Idk why I find this so funny


----------



## Prettymetty

My spray bottle is here! I poured aloe juice in and added some lavender, rosemary and peppermint oil to it. Smells light and it makes my hair feel hydrated and happy.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I finally got some knotless braids and my grey hairs are doing me dirty. DIRTY. All the other hairs are laying down and the grey hairs are throwing up gang signs.


----------



## gemruby41

Prettymetty said:


> I finally shampood my hair last night. I used cream of nature argan oil shampoo and did a dc with kerastase masquintense thick and therapiste. I used my hot head cap for the first time. I feel like it didn’t get hot enough...
> 
> I ended up braiding my hair to go back under a wig. I moisturized my ends with garnier sleek and shine. I put some xcel21 cream all over my scalp.
> 
> I ordered a spray bottle from Amazon so I can start spritzing my scalp with aloe juice, peppermint oil, rosemary oil and lavender oil. My ends still feel great!
> 
> I may let her trim again in June


How did you like the combination of the Kerastase masks? I have both but never combined them.


----------



## Prettymetty

gemruby41 said:


> How did you like the combination of the Kerastase masks? I have both but never combined them.


I loved it! I had just a corner of masquintense so I had to add something to it. It’s time to reup on my kerastase masks. I’m struggling


----------



## ckisland

All of my hair products have finally arrived  My product junkie heart is so full


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y’all.

Something is seriously wrong with me.

I was watching PeggyPeg’s YouTube channel and she was using Duvolle Rendezvous (Titanium?)Professional Styling Iron to straighten her transitioning hair and she said it burned her. I thought to myself “yeah, that’s the one” in my TikTok voice and bought it (with a coupon code) 

Stop judging me, I can see that or feel free to judge, I can’t tell you what to do lmao.

I straightened a tiny piece of my kid’s hair. No I didn’t burn him, you’re terrible  I finger detangled really janky and straightened his product free hair on 360. 1 pass. I could have gotten the ends better but he really doesn’t like tugging on his hair but that’s a story for another day lol

This flat iron said “put some RESPECT on my name when you said it”.

I would have taken these knotless braids down to try this if they didn’t cost how much they cost


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m sipping in my living room, watching Netflix listening to my youngest scream the house down. He better go somewhere.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I’m sipping in my living room, watching Netflix listening to my youngest scream the house down. He better go somewhere.


I used to scream with my kid lol. He used to stop and look at me like “excuse me I’M the one that’s supposed to be crying.”


----------



## GettingKinky

Why am I working so hard to grow out my hair so I can wear a long curly wash n go, when the style that flatters my face best is a high bun?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> Why am I working so hard to grow out my hair so I can wear a long curly wash n go, when the style that flatters my face best is a high bun?


It’s probably curiosity lol.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It’s probably curiosity lol.


Curiosity killed the cat!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Curiosity killed the cat!


But in some cases satisfaction brought him back lol


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> Why am I working so hard to grow out my hair so I can wear a long curly wash n go, when the style that flatters my face best is a high bun?


You could grow your hair out by wearing buns! Then you would have the best of both worlds!


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> You could grow your hair out by wearing buns! Then you would have the best of both worlds!


I’m wearing a mix of wash n gos and buns right now. When my wash n go gets old and frizzy I put it in a bun.


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> I’m wearing a mix of wash n gos and buns right now. When my wash n go gets old and frizzy I put it in a bun.


Do you think taking a break from the wash n'gos, and going straight to bunning would be a good option for you? Ladies be about that bun life, and wear their hair down when they feel like it  .


----------



## vevster

I thought I placed an Alikay order, but  a week later not seeing an order confirmation or a paypal deduction.... hmmmmm


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> Do you think taking a break from the wash n'gos, and going straight to bunning would be a good option for you? Ladies be about that bun life, and wear their hair down when they feel like it  .


I did buns for YEARS - I’m ready to wear my hair out. And the wash n go doesn’t seem to be slowing my growth progress. My face just looks better with buns. Maybe I just need to find the right shape for my wash n go.


----------



## Missjaxon

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y’all.
> 
> Something is seriously wrong with me.
> 
> I was watching PeggyPeg’s YouTube channel and she was using Duvolle Rendezvous (Titanium?)Professional Styling Iron to straighten her transitioning hair and she said it burned her. I thought to myself “yeah, that’s the one” in my TikTok voice and bought it (with a coupon code)
> 
> Stop judging me, I can see that or feel free to judge, I can’t tell you what to do lmao.
> 
> I straightened a tiny piece of my kid’s hair. No I didn’t burn him, you’re terrible  I finger detangled really janky and straightened his product free hair on 360. 1 pass. I could have gotten the ends better but he really doesn’t like tugging on his hair but that’s a story for another day lol
> 
> This flat iron said “put some RESPECT on my name when you said it”.
> 
> I would have taken these knotless braids down to try this if they didn’t cost how much they cost


Did anyone else think of when Penny was being burned with an iron as punishment on Good Times?


----------



## icsonia22

i love it when someone comes over and tells me that their 4c hair is chronically dry. I immediately bust out the s curl...."excuse me, did you say dry? well i have what you need right here."


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> I did buns for YEARS - I’m ready to wear my hair out. And the wash n go doesn’t seem to be slowing my growth progress. My face just looks better with buns. Maybe I just need to find the right shape for my wash n go.


That sounds like a plan.


----------



## LostInAdream

icsonia22 said:


> i love it when someone comes over and tells me that their 4c hair is chronically dry. I immediately bust out the s curl...."excuse me, did you say dry? well i have what you need right here."


Whats that?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LostInAdream said:


> Whats that?


It’s like Care Free Curl or Wave Nouveau, it’s a moisturizer people used to keep their jerry curls moisturized back in the day, but now people use it to keep their regular hair moisturized.


----------



## Rocky91

I forgot that castor oil has humectant properties. All of the moisture in the air today is now right into my hair lol. I don't mind it because I like my sets (braid and curl) kind of poofy anyways.


----------



## kimpaur

Do you ladies know of a good swim cap?


----------



## ClassyJSP

I didn't realize my 1 year was up and I needed to make a payment again! No wonder I couldn't post and see all the forums.

Either way, HEY YALL 

I'm having a love hate relationship with my hair right now. I self relaxed a few weeks ago and some areas didn't take as good as others - and for the life of me I just want to cut it back to SL. I'm growing towards BSL but I know as soon as I cut my hair I'm going to miss my length. But at this point I just want my hair to be healthy. 

Tonight I'm going to give it some TLC and see how I feel moving forward. I'm loving the silk elements line right now I'm currently using their shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner and heat protection spray.


----------



## ckisland

Miss Jessie's has a Mother's Day sale going on. I placed my order today and they've already sent me a shipping confirmation


----------



## ClassyJSP

Just tried to wash my hair in the sink and I HATED IT. I had to stop mid way and come upstairs to my bathroom


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ClassyJSP said:


> Just tried to wash my hair in the sink and I HATED IT. I had to stop mid way and come upstairs to my bathroom


I can just imagine you with wet hair, fussing and going up the stairs to the bathroom lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I been having the itch to take my knotless braids down (they’re kinda long and weirdly they’re starting to feel heavy). I took one braid down in an easy to conceal spot above my right ear and now I feel better I’m gonna have to wet that piece of hair so I can see where the natural hair begins and the relaxed hair ends.


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I been having the itch to take my knotless braids down (they’re kinda long and weirdly they’re starting to feel heavy). I took one braid down in an easy to conceal spot above my right ear and now I feel better I’m gonna have to wet that piece of hair so I can see where the natural hair begins and the relaxed hair ends.



Your hair fluctuations never fail to tickle me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

imaginary said:


> Your hair fluctuations never fail to tickle me.


They tickle me too   I really try to stick it out with whatever I’m doing at the time, but my brain is all “thank you, next”.


----------



## Mitzi

Rocky91 said:


> I forgot that castor oil has humectant properties. All of the moisture in the air today is now right into my hair lol. I don't mind it because I like my sets (braid and curl) kind of poofy anyways.


Very much so.  I put in a little on my scalp and days later with the humidity, my hair was so soft and lush.  I haven't been deep moisturizing with this system I'm using that requires it and it baffled me in a good way.  I think I'll just deep condition  with some black castor oil in it.


----------



## Rocky91

kimpaur said:


> Do you ladies know of a good swim cap?


 I’m currently using this one from Dick’s Sporting Goods. It’s not bad and has good stretch, but I might invest in something silicone.



			https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/speedo-elastomeric-silicone-swim-cap-16sdoalstmrcsldcbswe/16sdoalstmrcsldcbswe?sku=15898395&camp=CSE:DSG_92700048853237609_lia_aud-878140243851:pla-826412896744&segment=&gclid=CjwKCAjw7diEBhB-EiwAskVi10ftYzbMB7SZdWr5IGIiFNmiM5yFEVdKaUQYtG3H6Bu2U998mhT2uxoC3rkQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Rocky91

Rocky91 said:


> I’m currently using this one from Dick’s Sporting Goods. It’s not bad and has good stretch, but I might invest in something silicone.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/speedo-elastomeric-silicone-swim-cap-16sdoalstmrcsldcbswe/16sdoalstmrcsldcbswe?sku=15898395&camp=CSE:DSG_92700048853237609_lia_aud-878140243851:pla-826412896744&segment=&gclid=CjwKCAjw7diEBhB-EiwAskVi10ftYzbMB7SZdWr5IGIiFNmiM5yFEVdKaUQYtG3H6Bu2U998mhT2uxoC3rkQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Okay so disregard this recommendation.  I was so annoyed during my lap swim today because it just would not stay put. Idk if it was because my hair had a more slippery conditioner coating (I think I put less conditioner on during my Thursday swim) but I’m going to need to find a different cap.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Need to wash my hair today.  Imma make it happen.

Im feeling better. Steriods got me acting like a crackhead but oh well. I can breath.

Imma do this hair mayneeeeeeeeeeee!  Gonna clean my hair with Tangles and Beyond Thingamajiggy. Then use Nurcreations new irish moss henna treatment that has ambunu in it.yassss!!  Then deep conditioner under my steamer babyyyyyyyyyyyyyy with something....  Thats all I got for now.


sounds like a plan.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Trinidad James hair laid.  Lemme find out.


----------



## Rocky91

why oh why do I try different foam wraps  there is literally nothing better than nairobi, hands down. there is no need to try this other stuff. I tried the doux one and i think i'm going to return it. I wanted to like it, but it's just not as good to me. decent moisture and hold, but that hold doesn't compare to nairobi. if they ever stop making it, i think i will have to shave my head because i can't live without it.

another note: I am going to try a wash and go sometime soon. I haven't even made an attempt in a long time, but i decided after my last vacation that i no longer want to do my standard "vacation braids" shtick anymore, so i need to have the styling skills for a wash and go in my back pocket. i'm going to try out the aunt jackie's flaxseed gel first because i am determined to get a 1-product wash and go routine down. i don't have the patience for layering and cocktailing.


----------



## Prettymetty

Ladies I need your help. I used Clairol natural instincts in blue black this weekend. I followed directions and used the conditioner afterwards. Now when I touch my hair to moisturize I have small pieces on my hands. 

As a natural with pretty much virgin hair this is alarming. I just did the loc method with aloe juice, avocado oil and garnier cream. I’m not sure what else to do to stop my strands from snapping off when wet. If I remember correctly it sounds like it’s over moisturized. I need a protein dc I think


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Prettymetty Ooh so sorry to hear that. Yes that does sound like you need a protein treatment.


----------



## Rocky91

Prettymetty said:


> Ladies I need your help. I used Clairol natural instincts in blue black this weekend. I followed directions and used the conditioner afterwards. Now when I touch my hair to moisturize I have small pieces on my hands.
> 
> As a natural with pretty much virgin hair this is alarming. I just did the loc method with aloe juice, avocado oil and garnier cream. I’m not sure what else to do to stop my strands from snapping off when wet. If I remember correctly it sounds like it’s over moisturized. I need a protein dc I think


I would do an olaplex treatment. I didn’t realize how harsh box color can be on the hair until I switched over from it. I used to use that exact shade and now I use ion blue black—I think my hair is in better condition for it.

the olaplex no. 3 will probably stop your breakage after 1 or 2 uses. It’s just that good.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Need to wash my hair today.  Imma make it happen.
> 
> Im feeling better. Steriods got me acting like a crackhead but oh well. I can breath.
> 
> Imma do this hair mayneeeeeeeeeeee!  Gonna clean my hair with Tangles and Beyond Thingamajiggy. Then use Nurcreations new irish moss henna treatment that has ambunu in it.yassss!!  Then deep conditioner under my steamer babyyyyyyyyyyyyyy with something....  Thats all I got for now.
> 
> 
> sounds like a plan.



Didnt happen but I got my prepoo in........... LOL


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Didnt happen but I got my prepoo in........... LOL


It be like that sometimes lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

So um, anybody’s hair ever come out their head looking like this? I’m used to the little bulbs at the tip, but this seems like a little...more than usual?


----------



## Mapleoats

Spring must be my growth season cus I just got in some box braids a few weeks ago and it’s already grown out way too much. I don’t have the bandwidth to deal w my hair right now so it’s gonna have to stay atleast a few more weeks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Wow, I really been here since 2012   Apparently I forgot this site existed until sometime in 2014. I was trying to find my first post in here, but this thread about as (big? long?) as the Bible. I said all that to say this: I think I accidentally cut some of my hair taking my braids out in the back you’d think after all this time I’d learn but my brain likes to double back multiple times to see if I learned anything lol in my defense my head was hurting and I was trying to get those braids down as fast as humanly possible lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Wow, I really been here since 2012   Apparently I forgot this site existed until sometime in 2014. I was trying to find my first post in here, but this thread about as (big? long?) as the Bible. I said all that to say this: I think I accidentally cut some of my hair taking my braids out in the back you’d think after all this time I’d learn but my brain likes to double back multiple times to see if I learned anything lol in my defense my head was hurting and I was trying to get those braids down as fast as humanly possible lol.


I joined in 2012 too. Time flies!


----------



## frizzy

Welp, after 2 haircuts I'm at chin length. It just kinda happened with no plan other than to get rid of unevenness. 

So from APL to chinnnnnnn, yea?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I really don't know why I keep going to my 'hairdresser' she really does not know how to cut.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Oh my goodness. I blew out and attempted to flat iron my hair. SO MANY LAYERS. I look like I’m wearing that Tina Turner wig from Miss Congeniality 2, the one Regina King was wearing. I don’t know if I wanna laugh or cry


----------



## HealthyHair2020

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Oh my goodness. I blew out and attempted to flat iron my hair. SO MANY LAYERS. I look like I’m wearing that Tina Turner wig from Miss Congeniality 2, the one Regina King was wearing. I don’t know if I wanna laugh or cry


I had to google it and damn... good luck


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

HealthyHair2020 said:


> I had to google it and damn... good luck


Thanks I’m gonna need it lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@IDareT'sHair 

You're amazing.  You've been one of Gods greatest little blessings out of nowhere. I appreciate you and just wanted to give you some e-flowers.  Your heart shines so bright, it can do nothing but turn sadness into happiness.  YOURE THE BEST!


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> You're amazing.  You've been one of Gods greatest little blessings out of nowhere. I appreciate you and just wanted to give you some e-flowers.  Your heart shines so bright, it can do nothing but turn sadness into happiness.  YOURE THE BEST!


This is so sweet and so true!!!  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## frizzy

frizzy said:


> Welp, after 2 haircuts I'm at chin length. It just kinda happened with no plan other than to get rid of unevenness.
> 
> So from APL to chinnnnnnn, yea?


Make that nose length...


----------



## GettingKinky

frizzy said:


> Make that nose length...


Oh no!! What happened?


----------



## frizzy

GettingKinky said:


> Oh no!! What happened?


Oh, just me being me.  I had been thinking about starting over for a long time....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
What I do?  

Thank you both @toaster


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You’re just you.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> You're amazing.  You've been one of Gods greatest little blessings out of nowhere. I appreciate you and just wanted to give you some e-flowers.  Your heart shines so bright, it can do nothing but turn sadness into happiness.  YOURE THE BEST!


I didn’t get up intending to be in my feelings but here I am  This is so beautiful and straight facts.


----------



## Prettymetty

I think hairfinity is working for me. Less shedding and faster hair growth


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Whyyyyyy in tarnation do I always start my hair late at night? Watching those YouTube videos gets me (almost) every time lol


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Wow, I really been here since 2012   Apparently I forgot this site existed until sometime in 2014. I was trying to find my first post in here, but this thread about as (big? long?) as the Bible. I said all that to say this: *I think I accidentally cut some of my hair taking my braids out in the back* you’d think after all this time I’d learn but my brain likes to double back multiple times to see if I learned anything lol in my defense my head was hurting and I was trying to get those braids down as fast as humanly possible lol.



Omg I did this.
I had faux locs where it was my hair crocheted into the individual loc, and when I went to cut the loc at the attachment point, I accidentally cut my hair. 
I literally had one inch of hair in that spot, my entire twist was in my hand.

And then I did it again the next time I had the style lol.

I laughed about it both times and it's since grown back, so no real harm done, but I haven't done that type of faux loc ever since.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Already building a tentative black friday list cause rn it's #useyourstash season.


----------



## ckisland

My mom and sis both commented separately on how "dense" my hair looks today. My sis was like "when did that happen??" I wish my hair was photogenic though. It'll look pretty big in person but so much tinier in pictures


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sybil just be Sybil-ing. I’m noticing that different sections all over my hair has various amounts of natural hair. Some sections have barely a half inch of unprocessed hair, and the braids are basically coming apart while others have just about the whole section except for maybe an inch or two and are almost braided to the end. It’s literally a braid by braid basis and I’m sitting here looking like


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m so proud of myself, I did micros with my own hair and it only took me 2 days. Well technically 3 days because I took a nap and time traveled on day 2 (basically I was so disoriented I didn’t know what day it was lol), so I finished on day 3. It usually takes me 7 days to do my hair. It helped that half (in certain spots) my hair is straight from me using the airwrap and Duvolle Rendezvous.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Me knowing my hair hates the knots from wash and gos and also trying to use my stash:

Also me: I wonder what a wash and go would look with the UFD gel and Wetline...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m not sure why my hair is loving the oil, cream leave in conditioner, Shea Butter combination but I’ll take it lol. My relaxed hair was still soft when I moisturized my hair (my scalp was kinda itchy since I haven’t touched it in a few days). I think my natural hair likes it too. I think it’s because it’s warm outside?


----------



## Prettymetty

Oooh I hate this rain. I want to blowout my hair


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Omg I did this.
> I had faux locs where it was my hair crocheted into the individual loc, and when I went to cut the loc at the attachment point, I accidentally cut my hair.
> I literally had one inch of hair in that spot, my entire twist was in my hand.
> 
> And then I did it again the next time I had the style lol.
> 
> I laughed about it both times and it's since grown back, so no real harm done, but I haven't done that type of faux loc ever since.



Update: I was taking out my butterfly locs tonight and did it again. I was being so careful too but I went to cut out a piece of extension hair that had gotten tangled and my real hair got caught in the cross fire. But at least I didn't cut it to my scalp this time, just to my neck. Progress! 

That's okay. It's gonna be box braids and passion twists until further notice. Clearly I can't be trusted.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Aaaand here comes the scalp itching. But it's honestly impressive since it's been 3 weeks. But a dream I had last night basically said to take it out next week or my hair follicles would start falling out so next week it is!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Update: I was taking out my butterfly locs tonight and did it again. I was being so careful too but I went to cut out a piece of extension hair that had gotten tangled and my real hair got caught in the cross fire. But at least I didn't cut it to my scalp this time, just to my neck. Progress!
> 
> That's okay. It's gonna be box braids and passion twists until further notice. Clearly I can't be trusted.


No more butterfly locs for you. You’re acting like me  cutting your hair.  Progress is progress so at least you don’t have that far to grow. Hurray for victories


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

A hair joke that popped in my head:

Which essential oil introduced themselves over the phone when you dialed them?

Ylang Ylang, you called?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

O.L.B. (Oil, cream leave in, butter) does not work with blue magic leave in conditioner on my hair. So far only the TGIN Green Tea works for that particular combo.


----------



## Prettymetty

My Hairfinity leave in is here. It strengthens ends and possibly repairs splits (maybe temporarily)


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This why I always relax my hair   The back of my head is forever itchy. The sweat be killing me (my hair is braided with no additional hair)and my hair is so...whatever it’s doing at the moment lol. I’m gonna try to cut back on my sugar, that’s probably another reason as well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> This why I always relax my hair   The back of my head is forever itchy. The sweat be killing me (my hair is braided with no additional hair)and my hair is so...whatever it’s doing at the moment lol. I’m gonna try to cut back on my sugar, that’s probably another reason as well.


spritz ACV and water. @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## HealthyHair2020

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Aaaand here comes the scalp itching. But it's honestly impressive since it's been 3 weeks. But a dream I had last night basically said to take it out next week or my hair follicles would start falling out so next week it is!


I was half way done pulling it out in last night's dream lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

HealthyHair2020 said:


> I was half way done pulling it out in last night's dream lol.


Wow your head really said “Out. Now.”


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Dp


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Guess I have to take my braids down. They’re getting to know their neighbor and tryna get married. I just had to detangle two braids because somehow the got hooked together when I didn’t braid them together.


----------



## biznesswmn




----------



## HealthyHair2020

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Wow your head really said “Out. Now.”


Yeah I took two of the twists out and my scalp is now screaming "take the rest out and wash me please!".


----------



## Rocky91

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Me knowing my hair hates the knots from wash and gos and also trying to use my stash:
> 
> Also me: I wonder what a wash and go would look with the UFD gel and Wetline...


Lol I just did this combo today. It’s excellent. UFD is like a leave-in, moisturizing the hair and then the wetline freezes everything into place.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Rocky91 said:


> Lol I just did this combo today. It’s excellent. UFD is like a leave-in, moisturizing the hair and then the wetline freezes everything into place.


Oh niiiiiiice. Might try it sometime during the summer.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Yeah I took two of the twists out and my scalp is now screaming "take the rest out and wash me please!".


That was me with my knotless braids   I was gonna convert them to micros but I was trippin hard.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

biznesswmn said:


>



I need help. Where were they going with this?


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> I need help. Where were they going with this?


I'm thinking they want people to understand that just because it is showcased for black hair, black companies aren't necessarily profiting from it. If you want to support black businesses, people may want to be aware of which brands are really black owned.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> I'm thinking they want people to understand that just because it is showcased for black hair, black companies aren't necessarily profiting from it. If you want to support black businesses, people may want to be aware of which brands are really black owned.



Ohhh ok. Now that you say that it's more obvious.


----------



## Prettymetty

My scalp is itching so bad. Any home remedies to treat itchy scalp? I hope I can do it with things I already have under my cabinet


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> My scalp is itching so bad. Any home remedies to treat itchy scalp? I hope I can do it with things I already have under my cabinet


Is your scalp sweaty? @Bette Davis Eyes recommended acv and water, but tea tree or peppermint essential oil work as well, you just need a carrier oil or water.

I forgot to add aloe vera to the list.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> O.L.B. (Oil, cream leave in, butter) does not work with blue magic leave in conditioner on my hair. So far only the TGIN Green Tea works for that particular combo.


I washed my hair the other day and I used ors creamy aloe shampoo, the Shea Moisture Argan Oil and Almond Milk conditioner, and APB Extreme Moisture Mask. To moisturize I used Jojoba oil, TGIN Green Tea and Shea Nilotica. Still not as soft. I think the She is Bomb Shampoo, Shea Moisture Argan Oil and Almond Milk, for washing and the APB Organic Infused Oil, TGIN Green Tea, and Shea Nilotica for moisturizing is the winning combo.


----------



## secretdiamond

Revisited HIT:  The RevAir  - total MVP

I basically texturized my hair (vs relaxing) it last week after a 6.5 month stretch.  When I went to blow dry after the relaxer, I reached for my trusty Dyson supersonic.  Worked well, but I had to use higher heat, took some time because of all the poofiness, stretching it out while I dried, separating into smaller sections. My hair also felt drier this week, which I just attributed to the relaxer.

After washing yesterday, I remembered my RevAir to help with stretching.  The heaviness and loudness of the this thing made me forget how great it is.  I dried my entire head in about 15 min, tops? On the low heat setting.  My hair was so soft and straight , even the rougher, less processed patches (and with forgetting to use my trusty NTM leave in).  My hair was cold to touch, not hot at all.  It took just 6 large sections (I was being uber lazy) - 4 in the back and 2 in the front - to be completely done!

After regretting the outcome last week, I absolutely don't mind texturizing now. I may even prefer it -- as long as I use the RevAir!


----------



## Prettymetty

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Is your scalp sweaty? @Bette Davis Eyes recommended acv and water, but tea tree or peppermint essential oil work as well, you just need a carrier oil or water.
> 
> I forgot to add aloe vera to the list.


Not sweaty. It’s dry though. Drier than usual. My scalp never itches this bad. I’m hoping it isn’t an allergic reaction to the chemicals in this wig. I’ll know after I shampoo tonight


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I am never doing braids this size again. It’s taking me longer to take them down then it did to put them in. Why y’all let me do this to myself


----------



## Neomorph

I finally achieved a nice stretch wash and go! I think I found the right stretching technique by diving my hair into 4 sections and using large satin scrunchie to doing the banding method.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I am never doing braids this size again. It’s taking me longer to take them down then it did to put them in. Why y’all let me do this to myself



I definitely felt like this last time I had braids in. The takedown process is no joke.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I want a new color in my hair a few shades lighter but not blonde.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I will not buy any hair products this weekend. 
I will not buy any hair products this weekend. 
I will not buy any hair products this weekend.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

oneastrocurlie said:


> I will not buy any hair products this weekend.
> I will not buy any hair products this weekend.
> I will not buy any hair products this weekend.


I will not buy any products this weekend.
I will not buy any products this weekend.
I will not buy any products this weekend.
I need to finish my stash. 
I need to finish my stash.
 I need to finish my stash.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Ok someone tell me why Miche finally released the peaches and cream limited edition DC that everyone was raving about right after I said this. Kmt.

Bought 2 of them since my hair likes these types of DCs.


----------



## biznesswmn

Y’all see this lil girl!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

biznesswmn said:


> Y’all see this lil girl!


I saw her! They said she’s been doing hair for 6 years lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

For the first time ever I saw gelled and swooped baby hair in real life. 
It looks so dramatic.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lawd I’m still taking my hair down


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Lawd I’m still taking my hair down


Finally finished taking those braids down. Turns out TGIN Green Tea and Jojoba Oil is another combo my hair likes.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just found out they sell my favorite leave in TGIN Green Tea IN 32 OZ!! On Ulta’s website for $30+tax


----------



## lindseyerinc

Is Shea Moisture discontinuing their jamiacan black castor oil mask? I went to all over my city to find some more. Its the only Shea Moisture product I've ever liked. I was able to score 2 full size and a couple packets. Its sold out everywhere online.


----------



## spacetygrss

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I just found out they sell my favorite leave in TGIN Green Tea IN 32 OZ!! On Ulta’s website for $30+tax
> View attachment 472547


Yep. I ordered it earlier. Didn’t even think twice about it. LOL.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

its my birthday in 11 days!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> its my birthday in 11 days!


Aww snaps time to shake some


----------



## Prettymetty

I finally washed my hair. The itching is gone. I did an overnight prepoo with coconut oil. I used Cream of nature Argan oil shampoo and did a dc with morrocan oil conditioner. This was my best blowout in a long time. I made sure my hair was squeaky clean.


----------



## GGsKin

No, I didn't get round to washing my hair two days ago smh


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GGsKin said:


> No, I didn't get round to washing my hair two days ago smh


It be like that sometimes...a lot of the times...way too many times for me lol smh


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just saw something pretty traumatizing for me and I told my family. They pretty much said “that’s tough” and went back to what they were doing. No asking how I feel or anything. Anyway here’s a picture of my hair. Who knows when’s the next time I’ll get it done.


----------



## GGsKin

@ItsMeLilLucky Sometimes it's family that can be the most unsympathetic. I hope you are ok.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I hope youre okay @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@GGsKin and @Bette Davis Eyes  Thank you so much for checking in on me. I really appreciate it. I had a hard time sleeping, and I’m still a little anxious, but I think I’ll be okay. I think my hair is sad( I mean it looks great and feels soft but the energy is sad if that makes sense), but I paid too much danggone money to wash it out lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Dang, I wanna put twists in already. I’m so over this straight hair. It’s sticking up already lol but I sleep like I’m fighting.


----------



## Lita

@ItsMeLilLucky Sending you a hug


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Lita said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky Sending you a hug


Thanks love


----------



## oneastrocurlie

In trying to use up my stash I'm realizing there's a couple products I don't need multiples bottles of: sprays/spritzers and moisturizers/milks/lotions.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

oneastrocurlie said:


> In trying to use up my stash I'm realizing there's a couple products I don't need multiples bottles of: sprays/spritzers and moisturizers/milks/lotions.



SAME.
I wanted to put my hair in box braids, but I'm contemplating bunning for a few months instead to try to make a dent in these moisturizers-milks-lotions lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This twisted style is looking like it’s only gonna take me one pack. I’m barely through the first bundle and I’m almost halfway done. It’s most definitely because I’m doing a bob style   My head size grows exponentially when I have hair on my head. Otherwise I look like Mr Clean peanut head self


----------



## Lita

I think cactus pads are more moisturizing on my hair,but it’s messier than aloe Vera leafs to make..However,Aloe Vera leafs are easier to find..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y’all.
I have so much hair stuff. I have (2)200 qt clear totes. Both of them are filled to the brim. One is filled with hair, the other with products, tools, and accessories. This is not counting what’s in my bedroom, what’s in the bathroom, and things I haven’t gone through yet. Maybe I need to chill for a bit and buy only the essentials that I currently use (tgin green tea, Shea nilotica).
Oh snaps, I forgot I have a tote of diy hair stuff at my dude’s house


----------



## divachyk

Hair used to be fun but now it's a chore. I'm trying to get back to a point where it was fun.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

divachyk said:


> Hair used to be fun but now it's a chore. I'm trying to get back to a point where it was fun.


Sounds like you need to spice it up a little.  Do I see some color or a cut in your future?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have to let my sulfur flakes go. I gained 2 lbs in 2 weeks and the only thing I’ve been taking is my multis and the sulfur flakes. Probably go down to 1x a week.


----------



## Lita

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have to let my sulfur flakes go. I gained 2 lbs in 2 weeks and the only thing I’ve been taking is my multis and the sulfur flakes. Probably go down to 1x a week.



@ItsMeLilLucky Be careful with sulfur,it can cause weight gain..Your weight will return to normal,just reduce the amount you take..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

i hope this hair color turns out good. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I've been delaying my wash day waiting for my Viori shampoo bars to arrive, and they are out for delivery today!  

I have a video interview tomorrow and my day 1 hair never acts right, so I'm gonna try to hang in there until then.
But then I am going to have myself a nice, long, luxurious shampoo.
My scalp is itchy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Chaosbutterfly   Whats your favorite bar from them?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

my hair came out amazing....The color is just the way i wanted it.


----------



## Prettymetty

Yesterday’s wash sesh was a success. I prepaid with overone blue conditioner for 20 minutes.  Lathered twice with Cream of Nature Argan oil. Detangled and applied the Clairol instincts dc that comes with the color and let that sit for 20 minutes.

When I got out the shower my hair was basically free of tangles. I’ll definitely detangle before applying dc from now on. My blowout turned out ok. Next time I’ll use the Argan oil conditioner. I notice that sometimes it’s the products used, not necessarily the technique that gets the sleekest blowouts.


----------



## Mapleoats

I bought a whole bunch of diy ingredients last year thinking I would become some kitchen mixtress. 99% of the stuff I bought are still unopened. Lol. I’m moving soon and starting to pack and the amount of hair stuff I have... I’m gonna have to give away or toss most of it. Doesn’t make sense to move with stuff I almost certainly will not use. Sigh.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Mapleoats said:


> I bought a whole bunch of diy ingredients last year thinking I would become some kitchen mixtress. 99% of the stuff I bought are still unopened. Lol. I’m moving soon and starting to pack and the amount of hair stuff I have... I’m gonna have to give away or toss most of it. Doesn’t make sense to move with stuff I almost certainly will not use. Sigh.


if the ingredients aren't expired u can sell them on the exchange forum instead of throwing them out


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Finally finished my hair. Idk, but I feel really good about this style. It has happy energy.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

heres the color.... its purple but doesn't show up as vibrantly in reg light.... now in the sun


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Chaosbutterfly   Whats your favorite bar from them?



Girl I have no idea, this will be my first time trying them. 
I got Hidden Waterfall and Terrace Garden types, and Hidden Waterfall smells better to me, so that will be the one I use tomorrow. 
They're both supposed to be for dry to normal hair and the ingredient lists are identical, so I honestly think they'll be the same.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Girl I have no idea, this will be my first time trying them.
> I got Hidden Waterfall and Terrace Garden types, and Hidden Waterfall smells better to me, so that will be the one I use tomorrow.
> They're both supposed to be for dry to normal hair and the ingredient lists are identical, so I honestly think they'll be the same.


Let me know how you like it. Seems to get good review on the website @Chaosbutterfly


----------



## Mapleoats

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> if the ingredients aren't expired u can sell them on the exchange forum instead of throwing them out


Good idea!


----------



## spacetygrss

Going to Ulta is like going to Target. 
I went to return some stuff and ended up spending 3 TIMES as much money on new stuff. Make it make sense. SMH.
On a side note, I found out that they sell Curlsmith there, which is my favorite product line right now. So that's a win.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

When I finger detangle it seems like everything is good but when I go in with a comb after it's a different story. That's why I don't rely on finger detangling to detangle my curls.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

my moms ends have made so much progress since i started trimming her hair every 6 months and she doesn't use heat anymore.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Go mama, go mama!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Here I go thinking about those microlocs again.  I haven’t gotten them because: I do like to wear my hair straightened occasionally, I’m constantly changing my hair styles, I’m waiting for my big old puff to grow back, and it’s either time intensive if I do it, or expensive if someone else does it. Sigh. I wish I could take my scalp off and set it on a mannequin head to wear them for about 6 months, and when I’m tired of them I could just take my scalp off the mannequin put my loose hair back on.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My edges really just “noped” out of my twists like dang y’all act like I haven’t been tying y’all down


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Let me know how you like it. Seems to get good review on the website @Chaosbutterfly



Finally got around to washing my hair today! I used the Hidden Waterfall bar and it was so good, I am in love.
Firstly, it bubbled up extremely well and made a silky and luxurious lather. The last shampoo bars that I tried were the Chagrin Valley ones, which were good, but just didn't bubble up enough for me. These ones are definitely much better.
And then they also cleaned really well, while still leaving the hair soft and moisturized. Coming out the shower, my hair looked super clumped up and juicy, but felt very clean, like there was no residue or coating. 
The next test will be to see if it can clean my hair after a month in a protective style lol.

But if they pass that test, I'll probably be getting rid of my unopened bottles of TGIN Shampoo and just alternating between the Viori and my Redken clarifying shampoo. 

About a year ago, I switched from using bottled body wash to handmade bar soaps (Sandia Soap Company) for my body and it's been such a good decision. My skin is so much softer and more moisturized, and it feels good to cut out the plastic packaging and support small businesses. 
So I'm excited to be able to make the switch for my hair too.


----------



## Rocky91

My husband rarely comments on my hair products but today I found out how much he despises the scent of cholesterol  
I don’t particularly care for it either, but whew...it is soo nice on my hair as a deep conditioning treatment. Very smoothing.


----------



## Rocky91

I love the swimming routine I did today, definitely going to stick with this as I continue to swim 2x/week.
-wet hair to reactivate botanical gel to serve as a protective coating, pull back loosely with silk scrunchie
-large silicon swimming cap that doesn’t tug at my edges
-after swimming, shampoo with ultra swim to remove chlorine. This is an amazing swimmer’s shampoo and leaves my hair feeling so good!
-second moisturizing shampoo with design essentials almond avocado
-apply whatever DC I’m using and let it soak in while I drive home (10 minutes), rinse and style.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m really glad I learned the value of keeping my opinion to myself. Saves a lot of...everything. This outre springy afro twist hair makes the PERFECT faux locs and cheap. I need to find some energy to convert the rest of the twists into locs. I got some 1b/350 for a pop of color. I haven’t tested them out as far as washing them, but I do need to wash my hair in the very near future.


----------



## Rocky91

I’m definitely back in my summer growth spurt that I noticed last summer. The shedding is very minimal and every hair that I notice on my hand while styling has a white bulb, indicating there’s not much breakage.

Last year, I was doing mostly protective styling during this time but I’m not doing that this year. Curious to see how much I can retain by August.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I’m finally noticing my hair is getting longer. It seemed like it was stuck for a min but I think I was just getting impatient and I’m going to start tracking my progress with length check pics again like I used to. Hopefully I’m getting my hair done in the next few weeks. I’m leaning towards knotless braids again. I tried to upload a pic back in April but this website wouldn’t let me.


----------



## Prettymetty

My bf is snoring so loud. Send help! I washed my hair earlier with Cream of Nature Argan oil shampoo and did a dc with Suave Keratin Infusions. Then I proceeded to redo my Felicia braids…

The wig I just purchased from Amazon was the second fail of the week. So at this point I’m going to the Dominican lady for a blowout. Sorry so random


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Realhairdontcare said:


> I’m finally noticing my hair is getting longer. It seemed like it was stuck for a min but I think I was just getting impatient and I’m going to start tracking my progress with length check pics again like I used to. Hopefully I’m getting my hair done in the next few weeks. I’m leaning towards knotless braids again. I tried to upload a pic back in April but this website wouldn’t let me.


(I thought I posted this lmao) Try again now. You might have to resize your pictures a couple of times.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> (I thought I posted this lmao) Try again now. You might have to resize your pictures a couple of times.


Yeah I figured I had to resize it. I’m going to next time I post.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Birthday vacation went well.

 Didnt lose it on my moms 1 year anniversary of passing.

Havent cussed anyone out at work this weekend..yet

all in all.......... a well rounded success


----------



## ClassyJSP

Finally did my corrective relaxer last night and this one took much better than the relaxer I put in back in April. I made a few errors this time but I'm almost positive I won't suffer a set back just because I corrected everything. 

I didn't grease my scalp. I was talking to an co worker and she mentioned how she never does this. So last night I'm thinking hmmm this is a step I could skip. WRONG! Some spots on my scalp was burning. I will never skip this again.

The box relaxers don't give you enough product if your hair is longer than APL. I definitely had a spot on my hair that still had relaxer on it AFTER I got out the shower and applied my deep conditioner. I need to RINSE, RINSE, RINSE to make sure all of the relaxer is out. 

Even after I rinsed the deep conditioner out and started to blow dry there was still product on my scalp. By this point I was starting to get frustrated. I got back in the shower and rinsed again. I decided on a two strand twist to let my hair air dry. 

This morning I got up and my hair was a little damp and in the same spot as I mentioned earlier there was product!  I threw my hair in a ponytail and off to target I went. I grab my old faithfuls Tresemme moist shampoo and conditioner and Aussie 3 minute. Came home shampooed really good let that sit while I washed up and then did the same with the conditioner. I T-shirt dried my hair and then applied Aussie 3 minute HEAVILY put a plastic baggy on and my hot head for 15 minutes.

My hair finally felt like heaven. I air dried and sprayed S Curl moisture and sealed my ends. I'm going to get a trim sometime this week and baby my hair for a bit. I need to get back on my hair game, there's no point in growing my hair long and not properly taking care of it. 

This is the first time I every self relaxed my hair and the relaxer just wouldn't wash out in one spot. I'm sorry for the rant ladies I was just super frustrated.


----------



## Lita

I’m visiting with my parents in another State.I can’t believe all the hair products I have here..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m tired of looking at my hair, but I don’t want to take it down, and I don’t want anyone else to do it. Maybe I should go to sleep, I had a long fornicating day. I really don’t like people sometimes. It would be nice, if I could tuck myself away sometimes and come out when I feel like being sociable. I redid like 3 twists before I got tired and just sprayed my entire head with water and sealed with Shea Nilotica, then threw my bonnet on


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y’all remember how I wanted sistalocs but without the commitment? I happened to peruse Insta and I found this. I’m probably gonna attempt this myself because I don’t have $800+ airfare and hotel fee. I tried to have the post pop up so y’all wouldn’t have to click the link but it wasn’t working and I’m tired lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y’all remember how I wanted sistalocs but without the commitment? I happened to peruse Insta and I found this. I’m probably gonna attempt this myself because I don’t have $800+ airfare and hotel fee. I tried to have the post pop up so y’all wouldn’t have to click the link but it wasn’t working and I’m tired lol


I guess it worked after all lol


----------



## HealthyHair2020

This adwoa trial kit packaging


----------



## Prettymetty

My stylist is back from vacation. I’m tired of looking raggedy, so I’m booking a blowout next week and a lunar trim. Monday and Wednesday are both lengthening days. I’ll have thick and long hair by December if I keep this trim schedule. My ends are getting so sexy


----------



## KenyafromCT

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y’all remember how I wanted sistalocs but without the commitment? I happened to peruse Insta and I found this. I’m probably gonna attempt this myself because I don’t have $800+ airfare and hotel fee. I tried to have the post pop up so y’all wouldn’t have to click the link but it wasn’t working and I’m tired lol


It says page not available.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KenyafromCT said:


> It says page not available.


Oh no   I have no idea why you can’t see it. I clicked the link and it sent me directly to the post. The Instagram is @_aceofbraidz


----------



## KenyafromCT

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Oh no   I have no idea why you can’t see it. I clicked the link and it sent me directly to the post. The Instagram is @_aceofbraidz


Thank you. I see now. I was clicking on _healthy_hair_journey. Even went there to type it in!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KenyafromCT said:


> Thank you. I see now. I was clicking on _healthy_hair_journey. Even went there to type it in!


Yeah Instagram can be tricky sometimes lol


----------



## larry3344

Natural hair has been very popular in the last few years in large part because of women on forums pushing the way forward and now YouTube. More people of non black background are taking interest in Afro textured hair. I foresee more multi textured salons popping up and nonblack venturing in the black hair market as stylist and connoisseur of black hair textures.
And I personally don’t like it.
I know there has been a push by some of our people for more nonblack stylist to know how to do black hair but I wonder if we don’t realize that they would take a larger part of our market share in one of the few area where we are dominant.


----------



## KenyafromCT

larry3344 said:


> Natural hair has been very popular in the last few years in large part because of women on forums pushing the way forward and now YouTube. More people of non black background are taking interest in Afro textured hair. I foresee more multi textured salons popping up and nonblack venturing in the black hair market as stylist and connoisseur of black hair textures.
> And I personally don’t like it.
> I know there has been a push by some of our people for more nonblack stylist to know how to do black hair but I wonder if we don’t realize that they would take a larger part of our market share in one of the few area where we are dominant.


I’d rather die.


----------



## larry3344

KenyafromCT said:


> I’d rather die.


Same, I just wanted to share these thoughts because everytime we complain they can’t do black hair or makeup or anything black related out of neglect and unwillingness to dit we should take it as a business opportunity to monopolize our own market and venture into theirs not as a means to complain about discrimination. Money talks at all times.
Brands that would have never been caught dead associating with black women are now changing their tune. Something to keep in mind, the fight is as much as about economic monopoly as it is a racial one in hair care and in extension in all aspects of our lives.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

larry3344 said:


> Natural hair has been very popular in the last few years in large part because of women on forums pushing the way forward and now YouTube. More people of non black background are taking interest in Afro textured hair. I foresee more multi textured salons popping up and nonblack venturing in the black hair market as stylist and connoisseur of black hair textures.
> And I personally don’t like it.
> I know there has been a push by some of our people for more nonblack stylist to know how to do black hair but I wonder if we don’t realize that they would take a larger part of our market share in one of the few area where we are dominant.



My stylist and back up stylist are both black and have black and white clients. They mainly focus on natural curly hair (my main stylist only does wash and gos and my back up also does silk presses, twists, etc). I would say they both have multi texturized salons. 

I'm hoping there's a trend of black stylists doing multi textured hair and get everyone's money just like white stylists do.


----------



## larry3344

oneastrocurlie said:


> My stylist and back up stylist are both black and have black and white clients. They mainly focus on natural curly hair (my main stylist only does wash and gos and my back up also does silk presses, twists, etc). I would say they both have multi texturized salons.
> 
> I'm hoping there's a trend of black stylists doing multi textured hair and get everyone's money just like white stylists do.


Thanks that’s what I was thinking. Btw good for the black stylist that ate doing that


----------



## Prettymetty

I took down each plait and added xcel21 cream to my scalp and ends. The bigger ones I split into 2 plaits so my wig would lie flatter.

New Amazon wig is cute. It’s a 12 inch lace bob. Not too thick. It’ll be raining for the next several days so I’m wigging it until the sun comes out.


----------



## KenyafromCT

Prettymetty said:


> I took down each plait and added xcel21 cream to my scalp and ends. The bigger ones I split into 2 plaits so my wig would lie flatter.
> 
> New Amazon wig is cute. It’s a 12 inch lace bob. Not too thick. It’ll be raining for the next several days so I’m wigging it until the sun comes out.


Wow. That Xcel21 is a blast from the last. Jt hated my hair. Made it dry out. It’s funny because I just poured it out last night to remove all my old hair stash. I think I bought that spray 6-7 years ago maybe?


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> My stylist and back up stylist are both black and have black and white clients. They mainly focus on natural curly hair (my main stylist only does wash and gos and my back up also does silk presses, twists, etc). I would say they both have multi texturized salons.
> 
> I'm hoping there's a trend of black stylists doing multi textured hair and get everyone's money just like white stylists do.



My stylist does curly/textured hair for clients across the spectrum. And they black curly stylists in my area that do curly hair also do clients across the spectrum. They are definitely get their money.


----------



## Prettymetty

KenyafromCT said:


> Wow. That Xcel21 is a blast from the last. Jt hated my hair. Made it dry out. It’s funny because I just poured it out last night to remove all my old hair stash. I think I bought that spray 6-7 years ago maybe?


Wow. I loved the spray. I used the cream yesterday though


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y’all remember how I wanted sistalocs but without the commitment? I happened to peruse Insta and I found this. I’m probably gonna attempt this myself because I don’t have $800+ airfare and hotel fee. I tried to have the post pop up so y’all wouldn’t have to click the link but it wasn’t working and I’m tired lol


This is gorgeous but phew the work. If you wanted to try sisterlocks why not crochet the bobbi boss microlocs? I loved my set and they were part of the reason I could entertain having sisterlocks. Seeing the full cuteness of the effect lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

imaginary said:


> This is gorgeous but phew the work. If you wanted to try sisterlocks why not crochet the bobbi boss microlocs? I loved my set and they were part of the reason I could entertain having sisterlocks. Seeing the full cuteness of the effect lol.


I already have bulk braiding hair lol. I’m trying to use stuff I have already.


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I already have bulk braiding hair lol. I’m trying to use stuff I have already.


Ohh. That makes sense. Good luck with it.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m getting my hair done in the morning. It’s been way too long


----------



## Prettymetty

I just drenched my ends in avocado oil, threw on a baggie and a turbie towel and now I’m chilling


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I took my twists out because I need to wash my hair, but I don’t have enough time or energy to do it just yet, so I attempted a ponytail. I used water, leave in conditioner, oil, and the ampro clear ice gel. Now I don’t know where I went wrong but that gel has 0 hold for me. I ended up using green bottle Gorilla Snot.  And a scarf. Might be perfect for a wash and go. I probably gotta switch the product line up. I finished my hair at 3:30 pm 6/30/2021 and as 12am 7/1/2021, my hair is still moist and this is with the scarf tying it down.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I took my twists out because I need to wash my hair, but I don’t have enough time or energy to do it just yet, so I attempted a ponytail. I used water, leave in conditioner, oil, and the ampro clear ice gel. Now I don’t know where I went wrong but that gel has 0 hold for me. I ended up using green bottle Gorilla Snot.  And a scarf. Might be perfect for a wash and go. I probably gotta switch the product line up. I finished my hair at 3:30 pm 6/30/2021 and as 12am 7/1/2021, my hair is still moist and this is with the scarf tying it down.


At least I haven’t had the dreaded “i” word yet. I was for sure I was gonna be auditioning for Drumline on my scalp.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Purchase a maxi climber.  Let the games begin.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> At least I haven’t had the dreaded “i” word yet. I was for sure I was gonna be auditioning for Drumline on my scalp.


Spoke too soon    next time I need to use a blow dryer to dry my ponytail. It just dried at 7:51 pm. That’s too long


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Started to prepoo my hair but all the gel just curled up into little balls so I had to stop


----------



## KenyafromCT

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Started to prepoo my hair but all the gel just curled up into little balls so I had to stop


What kind of gel?


----------



## HealthyHair2020

KenyafromCT said:


> What kind of gel?


Wetline surprisingly. Don't know if I used too much gel for the wash and go but...


----------



## Prettymetty

Can someone tell me the proper time to do a hot oil treatment. Is it before the shampoo? After shampoo, but before conditioner? Or after conditioner? I just don’t want greasy hair afterwards. I could use the slip and softness though…


----------



## Prettymetty

I got a Dominican blowout Thursday and I’ve worn a bun daily since then. Last night I put some hairfinity leave in on my ends and cross wrapped. I’m wearing my hair down today. I’m embracing the Houston heat and humidity. You’d think after 10 years my hair would be used to it


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m feeling some type of way. I’m sick of hair, but I don’t wanna be bald or shorter then what I am. I’m tired of transitioning but I don’t wanna cut my hair off nor do I want any type of hair extensions. I wanna straighten but I don’t wanna straighten.

maybe I should go to bed


----------



## KenyafromCT

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Wetline surprisingly. Don't know if I used too much gel for the wash and go but..
> 
> 
> HealthyHair2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wetline surprisingly. Don't know if I used too much gel for the wash and go but...
Click to expand...

K


ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m feeling some type of way. I’m sick of hair, but I don’t wanna be bald or shorter then what I am. I’m tired of transitioning but I don’t wanna cut my hair off nor do I want any type of hair extensions. I wanna straighten but I don’t wanna straighten.
> 
> maybe I should go to bed


maybe have it done at a salon? A roller set with a blow out. Deep conditioner. Steam. Etc.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KenyafromCT said:


> K
> 
> maybe have it done at a salon? A roller set with a blow out. Deep conditioner. Steam. Etc.


Thanks for your suggestions, but I mess salons as little as possible.


----------



## KenyafromCT

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, but I mess salons as little as possible.


Ok. Makes sense. I don’t mess with them either anymore.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m so excited about my hot oil treatment. Maybe I’ll do it Thursday


----------



## imaginary

Prettymetty said:


> Can someone tell me the proper time to do a hot oil treatment. Is it before the shampoo? After shampoo, but before conditioner? Or after conditioner? I just don’t want greasy hair afterwards. I could use the slip and softness though…



All of those work actually. For non-greasiness before a shampoo is best.


----------



## Prettymetty

imaginary said:


> All of those work actually. For non-greasiness before a shampoo is best.


On dirty hair? Ok. I think that’ll work best for my hair too. It’s too fine to be weighed down with oil


----------



## KenyafromCT

Has anyone used onion/garlic and cayenne rinse for the scalp?

What about ginger? I hear it’s amazing for the scalp.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I might be eating my words about co-washing. I rinsed my hair with hot water, then used Shea Moisture Almond Milk and Argan Oil to co-wash and just t shirt dried cause I was running behind. I just took my t shirt off and my hair was still soft surprisingly. I haven’t added anything extra besides what was on my hair already


----------



## GGsKin

KenyafromCT said:


> Has anyone used onion/garlic and cayenne rinse for the scalp?
> 
> What about ginger? I hear it’s amazing for the scalp.


I haven't used this particular rinse but I did used to put cayenne pepper in my ACV (+ water) rinse, and clay mixes. It did make my scalp tingly but is no joke when that mess gets in your eyes. I left it in the field of trials.


----------



## KenyafromCT

GGsKin said:


> I haven't used this particular rinse but I did used to put cayenne pepper in my ACV (+ water) rinse, and clay mixes. It did make my scalp tingly but is no joke when that mess gets in your eyes. I left it in the field of trials.


I’ve been using the onion/garlic and cayenne(a very small amount) faithfully since last winter. I have noticed a difference in my scalp. And my hair is thicker. And yes. That cayenne is painful. Must be careful. Ugh!!

In terms of ginger. I was reading here that ginger is another root that people use for scalp. I added it to my leftover onion/garlic juice. And will use it tomorrow.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I might be eating my words about co-washing. I rinsed my hair with hot water, then used Shea Moisture Almond Milk and Argan Oil to co-wash and just t shirt dried cause I was running behind. I just took my t shirt off and my hair was still soft surprisingly. I haven’t added anything extra besides what was on my hair already


Update: Hair is still soft but scalp is getting itchy so I guess I’ll moisturize tomorrow.


----------



## ClassyJSP

My hair is thriving after babying it for a little bit, it's amazing what consistency does for your hair lol. I'm happy to report no hair loss after my self relax! This morning I woke up and put my hair in a jumbo braid using braiding hair and I'm loving the look. With this VA heat I can't stand my wigs right now.


----------



## KenyafromCT

ClassyJSP said:


> My hair is thriving after babying it for a little bit, it's amazing what consistency does for your hair lol. I'm happy to report no hair loss after my self relax! This morning I woke up and put my hair in a jumbo braid using braiding hair and I'm loving the look. With this VA heat I can't stand my wigs right now.


Please expound on the babying part. What’s your routine?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Stupid BSS bonnet. I just realized today that my edges are having a rough go of it. I went on Ammyzon to get me some silk bonnets.


----------



## KenyafromCT

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Stupid BSS bonnet. I just realized today that my edges are having a rough go of it. I went on Ammyzon to get me some silk bonnets.


I finally just used a few yards if silk fabric that I had in my stash. Those bonnets hated my temples. Ugh.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don’t know why I didn’t think to use bundle hair sooner for braids. It’s a bit more work because you have to cut the hair off the weft but it’s easier (and sometimes cheaper) to get a hold of. And the way I’m doing it, I might be able to reuse the hair, at least some of it lol I’m trying faux locs again lol only smaller and shorter. It’s so light, and now I have to see how it performs wet. It’s great for giving my hair some integrity and it solves the pesky half natural, half relaxed hair that doesn’t wanna stay braided lol. I can only speak for the curly hair though. I’m trying to make my life easier lmao.


----------



## Prettymetty

I might oil rinse and cowash tonight. My hair needs some moisture


----------



## KenyafromCT

Prettymetty said:


> I might oil rinse and cowash tonight. My hair needs some moisture


I’ve never heard of oil rinse? Which oils do you use? And do you do the oil rinse before of after the co wash?


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m getting a trim this weekend, so I stepped up my growth aid game this week. Last night I did xcel21 on my scalp. This morning I used chebe oil. I’ll use a growth aid daily up until my appointment Saturday


----------



## Prettymetty

KenyafromCT said:


> I’ve never heard of oil rinse? Which oils do you use? And do you do the oil rinse before of after the co wash?


I thought I replied to this. Maybe it didn’t send. Oil rinsing is a technique used for added slip and shine. I use whatever I have on hand. I’ve been using avocado oil a lot. I may use the rest of my Brahmi oil…

I’ve been oiling daily with avocado oil or coconut oil. I’ll most likely put more oil on 30 minutes before I plan to wash and then I’ll just add conditioner to the mix, lather and rinse well. I hope this helps


----------



## KenyafromCT

Prettymetty said:


> I thought I replied to this. Maybe it didn’t send. Oil rinsing is a technique used for added slip and shine. I use whatever I have on hand. I’ve been using avocado oil a lot. I may use the rest of my Brahmi oil…
> 
> I’ve been oiling daily with avocado oil or coconut oil. I’ll most likely put more oil on 30 minutes before I plan to wash and then I’ll just add conditioner to the mix, lather and rinse well. I hope this helps


Thank you! So it’s like a hot oil treatment? But daily?


----------



## Prettymetty

KenyafromCT said:


> Thank you! So it’s like a hot oil treatment? But daily?


Oh no. I don’t have the time to wash daily. I do this maybe once a week


----------



## KenyafromCT

Prettymetty said:


> Oh no. I don’t have the time to wash daily. I do this maybe once a weekg was





Prettymetty said:


> Oh no. I don’t have the time to wash daily. I do this maybe once a week


Ok gotcha. I thought you said oiling daily.


----------



## Prettymetty

KenyafromCT said:


> Ok gotcha. I thought you said oiling daily.


I oil daily, but I wash weekly or bi weekly. Oiling really seems to keep my dry strands from breaking off. I’ll keep this up definitely


----------



## imaginary

Prettymetty said:


> On dirty hair? Ok. I think that’ll work best for my hair too. It’s too fine to be weighed down with oil



Sorry for the late response but yeah for sure. I just double shampoo after, but I noticed the effects regardless.


----------



## Rocky91

I just have to share this video with someone else. Thinking of doing a bun for an upcoming wedding and looking for inspo. I love this so much. The young lady is beautiful and her hair is just gorgeous—look at that shine.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Rocky91 said:


> I just have to share this video with someone else. Thinking of doing a bun for an upcoming wedding and looking for inspo. I love this so much. The young lady is beautiful and her hair is just gorgeous—look at that shine.



Her hair is gorgeous! I cut my hair a few months back and can't wait until my hair grows back so that I can do buns again.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m at the salon getting a keratin treatment. This Sunmer heat, humidity and rain wasn’t letting me be great


----------



## Prettymetty

I love my hair! This is my first time getting a professional Brazilian blowout. I’ll keep y’all posted. My scalp is a little sore. Fumes were horrible… my hair feels heavy. The keratin will need to be washed out in 2 weeks.

I got a trim as well. Today is a lengthening day. I’m sure I’ll take a pic or 2 in the next couple days. I’ll update this post.Last pic was a before pic. Seems like she trimmed a lot, but I love clean ends


----------



## Prettymetty

She took me from mbl to around apl… ends are blunt though and thick! I’m definitely babying these ends. I’ll get those 3-4 inches back by October. Hairfinity is the truth and I have enough for the rest of the year. Boyfriend loves it too


----------



## KenyafromCT

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 474227She took me from mbl to around apl… ends are blunt though and thick! I’m definitely babying these ends. I’ll get those 3-4 inches back by October. Hairfinity is the truth and I have enough for the rest of the year. Boyfriend loves it too


Wow. Beautiful hair girlie!! I’ve seen Hairfinity advertised but never gave it much thought.


----------



## Prettymetty

KenyafromCT said:


> Wow. Beautiful hair girlie!! I’ve seen Hairfinity advertised but never gave it much thought.


Thank you honey. I’ve taken them in the past with great results (my relaxed days), but they are so pricey. Now I use coupon codes. I’m sure my hair will be past my bra in a couple months. I’ll be using chebe oil a couple times a week as well


----------



## KenyafromCT

Prettymetty said:


> Thank you honey. I’ve taken them in the past with great results (my relaxed days), but they are so pricey. Now I use coupon codes. I’m sure my hair will be past my bra in a couple months. I’ll be using chebe oil a couple times a week as well


Ok. I’ll have to be on the lookout for codes. They are pricey.  Are you the one who also does the hair oiling?


----------



## Prettymetty

KenyafromCT said:


> Ok. I’ll have to be on the lookout for codes. They are pricey.  Are you the one who also does the hair oiling?


Yes that’s me. I’m going to wait until my first wash post keratin treatment. I’m not trying to mess anything up. Gotta baby these ends though


----------



## KenyafromCT

Prettymetty said:


> Yes that’s me. I’m going to wait until my first wash post keratin treatment. I’m not trying to mess anything up. Gotta baby these ends though


Ok. Are you taking any other supplements? Any MsM? Are you using ayuverdic aids either topically or orally?


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m manifesting these inches y’all. I believe it so it’s happening. Rapid, healthy hair growth. Last time it was back in a couple months by me just doing the bare minimum. Being lazy.
Now Im focused. I’m oiling ends, massaging my scalp, drinking water and taking vitamins. Let’s see how we end the year. I’m looking forward to y’all’s progress pics!


----------



## Prettymetty

KenyafromCT said:


> Ok. Are you taking any other supplements? Any MsM? Are you using ayuverdic aids either topically or orally?


Hairfinity has msm in it. I do have some Ayurvedic products, but I haven’t been using them lately. Too messy and aromatic for me. I’m keeping it simple


----------



## KenyafromCT

Prettymetty said:


> I’m manifesting these inches y’all. I believe it so it’s happening. Rapid, healthy hair growth. Last time it was back in a couple months by me just doing the bare minimum. Being lazy.
> Now Im focused. I’m oiling ends, massaging my scalp, drinking water and taking vitamins. Let’s see how we end the year. I’m looking forward to y’all’s progress pics!


I’m doing all of the above with the exception of oiling my ends. I am applying leave in. I need to know how often you are oiling. And May I ask why only ends oiling? Why not whole head?


----------



## KenyafromCT

Prettymetty said:


> Hairfinity has msm in it. I do have some Ayurvedic products, but I haven’t been using them lately. Too messy and aromatic for me. I’m keeping it simple


Makes sense. What a polite and lady like way to say they funky!


----------



## KenyafromCT

Prettymetty said:


> Hairfinity has msm in it. I do have some Ayurvedic products, but I haven’t been using them lately. Too messy and aromatic for me. I’m keeping it simple


Yes. You sent me down that Hairfinity mouse hole at 2am!  So those are the only ones you take I’m assuming.


----------



## Prettymetty

KenyafromCT said:


> Yes. You sent me down that Hairfinity mouse hole at 2am!  So those are the only ones you take I’m assuming.


Yes ma’am. Dassit. I was taking Target brand hair vitamins before February. They were just basic. I didn’t notice faster growth


----------



## Prettymetty

KenyafromCT said:


> I’m doing all of the above with the exception of oiling my ends. I am applying leave in. I need to know how often you are oiling. And May I ask why only ends oiling? Why not whole head?


My hair is already heavy and coated with keratin, so I’ll just oil the ends until I wash again. Usually I oil the whole strand. I’m really light handed too


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If I could get my twists to look how I want them to look, I would rock them.

these sorry looking things are just hair twisted together.


----------



## KenyafromCT

Prettymetty said:


> My hair is already heavy and coated with keratin, so I’ll just oil the ends until I wash again. Usually I oil the whole strand. I’m really light handed too


Ohhh ok. So you weren’t natural before the keratin. Gotcha. I thought you were natural before the hair treatment.


----------



## Prettymetty

Y’all Hairgrowthco is releasing all kinds of new products. All are $10 each. I’m interested in the rice water leave in/rinse out and the rice water deep conditioner. I use their chebe oil every other day


----------



## KenyafromCT

Prettymetty said:


> I oil daily, but I wash weekly or bi weekly. Oiling really seems to keep my dry strands from breaking off. I’ll keep this up definitely


Ok. I can do daily(I think Lolol) How do you deal with the greasiness? Does it ruin your clothes and pillowcases?


----------



## KenyafromCT

Prettymetty said:


> I oil daily, but I wash weekly or bi weekly. Oiling really seems to keep my dry strands from breaking off. I’ll keep this up definitely


And I oiled yesterday. I allowed it to sit for 6 hours. Didn’t plan on that length of time. But I got lazy. It dripped in some areas. I think I did too much. Lolol. Maybe I’ll try daily for this week. But not use as much? I need to figure out how to apply without it getting all over the place. Is any oil fine to use? I used a diy oil that I made with herbs last month. And a mix of about 4 oils.


----------



## Prettymetty

KenyafromCT said:


> Ok. I can do daily(I think Lolol) How do you deal with the greasiness? Does it ruin your clothes and pillowcases?


The oil does absorb into the pillowcases. I flip it after one night. Once both sides are oily I just wash them. With 4 kids I wash daily, so it’s no biggie


----------



## Prettymetty

KenyafromCT said:


> And I oiled yesterday. I allowed it to sit for 6 hours. Didn’t plan on that length of time. But I got lazy. It dripped in some areas. I think I did too much. Lolol. Maybe I’ll try daily for this week. But not use as much? I need to figure out how to apply without it getting all over the place. Is any oil fine to use? I used a diy oil that I made with herbs last month. And a mix of about 4 oils.


I made a mix yesterday with coconut, castor and avocado. I call it the powerhouse blend. This oil can be used on your scalp or strands. They all have growth properties and all but castor can be absorbed for strength, softness, manageability


----------



## Rocky91

I am convinced that my hair is overjoyed that I’ve stopped deep conditioning on a regular basis. It feels so strong and supple. It is possible that my deep conditioning practices were reducing my hair’s tensile strength.

If I ever go back to it, it will be 1) strictly on an as-needed basis and 2) I will follow the recommended timeframe on the bottle. I was doing wayyyy too much with DC’ing weekly for like 20-40 minutes.


----------



## colorful_coils

I've been off the forum for a while now, since I've been down in the dumps about my hair. I posted in the Wash and Go thread about a month ago about how my stylist cut my hair so short that I went from near armpit length to shoulder length.

That has accidentally become a blessing in disguise. I decided to go all-out with my hair growth and health, and my hair has been flourishing. I now:

use medicated shampoo/cowash at least once a week
wash and style twice a week
use some protein and Olaplex No. 3 every week, and
apply an ayurvedic prepoo before every wash.
Y'all. I now have very little shedding and breakage, better curl definition, and moisture for days. In one month, my hair already looks longer and thicker. We'll see if this routine works long-term.


----------



## KenyafromCT

Prettymetty said:


> I made a mix yesterday with coconut, castor and avocado. I call it the powerhouse blend. This oil can be used on your scalp or strands. They all have growth properties and all but castor can be absorbed for strength, softness, manageability


I was in my local


colorful_coils said:


> I've been off the forum for a while now, since I've been down in the dumps about my hair. I posted in the Wash and Go thread about a month ago about how my stylist cut my hair so short that I went from near armpit length to shoulder length.
> 
> That has accidentally become a blessing in disguise. I decided to go all-out with my hair growth and health, and my hair has been flourishing. I now:
> 
> use medicated shampoo/cowash at least once a week
> wash and style twice a week
> use some protein and Olaplex No. 3 every week, and
> apply an ayurvedic prepoo before every wash.
> Y'all. I now have very little shedding and breakage, better curl definition, and moisture for days. In one month, my hair already looks longer and thicker. We'll see if this routine works long-term.


turning lemons into lemonade.


----------



## Prettymetty

Today I read the faqs on my chebe oil and it said you can dilute it if the scent bothers you. So I did. I mixed equal parts of chebe oil with my growth blend of coconut, avocado and castor oil. It still smells, but it’s bearable now. No more washing my pillow case daily


----------



## LostInAdream

Mixed my Henna for tomorrow. Will be doing the 2 step process for black hair. I have to take my spring twists out first. Can’t wait to be cat black


----------



## Prettymetty

Has anyone tried tape extensions? They look undetectable. I want to try some, but I’m not sure how it’ll be on textured hair


----------



## Prettymetty

Can we do a hair growth fitness challenge? This pre menopause is kicking my ass. I’ve put on 50lbs since 2020


----------



## naturalyogini

Ok. I'm tired of being grey and natural. Wigs are just not for me. I think I'm  gonna save my coins to go down to the city and get a relaxer and color. Hopefully in October.  I could change my mind though...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

*Not washing your body* is not the same as not using *shampoo *to cleanse your hair.

Let me hit un-follow. The arrogance and gall of the message.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Not washing your body* is not the same as not using *shampoo *to cleanse your hair.
> 
> Let me hit un-follow. The arrogance and gall of the message.


???


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Not washing your body* is not the same as not using *shampoo *to cleanse your hair.
> 
> Let me hit un-follow. The arrogance and gall of the message.


Agreed. Our underarms, private areas, and skin folds require a different type of attention.

And I double shampoo weekly.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> ???


Aishia is cutting up.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Aishia is cutting up.


I should have known.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Aishia is cutting up.


Now her dermatologist is jumping on the same train.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

the Mo'nique bonnet thread made me remember this, click on link below

Now In Stock – You Go Natural

I have a few of these of these pre-tied headwraps with the satin lining that are just great for protective styling


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I wanted to do my nails this weekend, but you can't see the parts in my braids anymore, so I feel like I should tend to that instead. 
This install has held up really well though, the braids themselves still look neat.
Hopefully, I can unbraid, shampoo and deep condition tomorrow after work, and then throw them back up in braids on Saturday.
And maybe still be able to squeeze in my nails for Sunday.



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> the Mo'nique bonnet thread made me remember this, click on link below
> 
> Now In Stock – You Go Natural
> 
> I have a few of these of these pre-tied headwraps with the satin lining that are just great for protective styling
> 
> View attachment 474479View attachment 474481



I have to get me some of these. I recently switched jobs and the new place requires video for almost every meeting.
I'm like bro, aren't you tired of seeing me, tf.
I've been wearing my hair in braids, so I pretty much just keep it in a bun under my bonnet, but this would come in handy for when I'm back to my natural hair again. I'm not taking out my sleeping twists for them people, idc.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I wanted to do my nails this weekend, but you can't see the parts in my braids anymore, so I feel like I should tend to that instead.
> This install has held up really well though, the braids themselves still look neat.
> Hopefully, I can unbraid, shampoo and deep condition tomorrow after work, and then throw them back up in braids on Saturday.
> And maybe still be able to squeeze in my nails for Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get me some of these. I recently switched jobs and the new place requires video for almost every meeting.
> I'm like bro, aren't you tired of seeing me, tf.
> I've been wearing my hair in braids, so I pretty much just keep it in a bun under my bonnet, but this would come in handy for when I'm back to my natural hair again. I'm not taking out my sleeping twists for them people, idc.




they are really come in handy, they have turbans too for longer hair, I'm off to snap up the camo one before it goes out of stock again.


----------



## Prettymetty

I moisturized my ends with garnier sleek and shine cream. I’m skipping the oil for a couple days. I think I went overboard


----------



## Mapleoats

I need to practice styling my hair. The only style that I can reliably do and make it cute are twist outs. I’m going to a wedding today and I didn’t want to wear a twist out so I tried a flexi rod set, then turned it into beach waves with.l a braid out. It looks cute but meh. Idk how it will hold up.


----------



## GettingKinky

Mapleoats said:


> I need to practice styling my hair. The only style that I can reliably do and make it cute are twist outs. I’m going to a wedding today and I didn’t want to wear a twist out so I tried a flexi rod set, then turned it into beach waves with.l a braid out. It looks cute but meh. Idk how it will hold up.


I’m sure it looks great!  What did you use to set it?


----------



## WYSIWYG

I wish folks would quit edge-shaming me. Laid edges are not my thing. You go on and do you with your sparse, receding hairline and let my luscious, abundant beady-bees be great.


----------



## KenyafromCT

WYSIWYG said:


> I wish folks would quit edge-shaming me. Laid edges are not my thing. You go on and do you with your sparse, receding hairline and let my luscious, abundant beady-bees be great.


Amen!! We are so judgmental and super controlling. How do my edges effect your life?


----------



## GettingKinky

WYSIWYG said:


> I wish folks would quit edge-shaming me. Laid edges are not my thing. You go on and do you with your sparse, receding hairline and let my luscious, abundant beady-bees be great.


Someone actually commented on your edges??? What is wrong with people?


----------



## WYSIWYG

GettingKinky said:


> Someone actually commented on your edges??? What is wrong with people?


I know! A former classmate who is now a hairdresser thinks insulting me will cause me to allow them to give me a relaxer. NOPE!


----------



## Prettymetty

I just diluted some more chebe oil with avocado oil. Massaged my scalp with it and moisturized my ends with Garnier shine cream


----------



## KenyafromCT

GettingKinky said:


> Someone actually commented on your edges??? What is wrong with people?


What I don’t understand is how we are supposed to be embracing our natural hair… how it grows out of our head yet they still want the edges to be European. Make it make sense. Pretty pleaaaassseee? We continue to show our colonization. Ugh. It’s embarrassing actually. It’s akin to face bleaching.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I'm really like my braids, only problem is may nape is so short the braids came out in the second week of my getting it braided.  I'd be mortified if one dropped out at work or while I'm out and about.


----------



## KenyafromCT

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'm really like my braids, only problem is may nape is so short the braids came out in the second week of my getting it braided.  I'd be mortified if one dropped out at work or while I'm out and about.


And pick that sucka up and keep it pushing.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

KenyafromCT said:


> And pick that sucka up and keep it pushing.




one fell out at home and I thought it was a snake


----------



## KenyafromCT

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> one fell out at home and I thought it was a snake


I just hollered.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I can't believe all the money I spent on vitamins and expensive hair products for the past decade and the one thing that has helped me retain growth the fastest is HAIR GREASE!!!

SERIOUSLY!

My hair is now at hip length 4 months after reaching waist length again, and I have a few strands trying to claim BCL!

Are you kidding me!? I want my money back!


----------



## Mapleoats

Today I detangled, shampood, and deep conditioned in 50 minutes flat. I think that’s a new PB for me haha. I’ll wash out the DC and twist up my hair tmrw. If I can do that in 50 minutes as well I might just cry tears of joy lol. Idk who’s hair is on my head right now being so manageable but I hope she stays


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

pulled a random hanging strand of hair strand from my bang that fell out.  Its 13 1/2 inches.


----------



## GettingKinky

My favorite protein conditioner (Briogeo Don’t Despair Repair) has keratin, but now they changed the formula :-(

Does anyone have a conditioner with keratin that they really like?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It took me two years to grow J’s hair to just about MBL. When we cut his hair two years ago it was APL
We cut it to the quick and here he is approaching WL.

What in cheese crackers ???  Do I really have to keep my hair in twists for three weeks at a time? That’s all I do. Granted ,Covid allowed me To have him looking crazy with the fuzzies because he wasn’t going anywhere but I only touch it when it starts to look insanely fuzzy.


----------



## KenyafromCT

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> It took me two years to grow J’s hair to just about MBL. When we cut his hair two years ago it was APL
> We cut it to the quick and here he is approaching WL.
> 
> What in cheese crackers ???  Do I really have to keep my hair in twists for three weeks at a time? That’s all I do. Granted ,Covid allowed me To have him looking crazy with the fuzzies because he wasn’t going anywhere but I only touch it when it starts to look insanely fuzzy.


Excellent. Does he pre poo? Wrap at night? Take any vitamins or MSM/biotin?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> My favorite protein conditioner (Briogeo Don’t Despair Repair) has keratin, but now they changed the formula :-(
> 
> Does anyone have a conditioner with keratin that they really like?



I think Komaza is still in business. I used to cheat and mix this with a non protein DC instead of using this and then following up with a non protein DC. I haven't purchased in a while but thought about it when I heard Briogeo committed blasphemy changing that formula.









						Protein Hair Strengthener 8oz
					

The Best Hair Strengthener, Protein Hair Strengthener is designed to mend split ends and control breakage by strengthening weak areas in the hair shaft.




					komazahaircare.com


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SmilingElephant said:


> I can't believe all the money I spent on vitamins and expensive hair products for the past decade and the one thing that has helped me retain growth the fastest is HAIR GREASE!!!
> 
> SERIOUSLY!
> 
> My hair is now at hip length 4 months after reaching waist length again, and I have a few strands trying to claim BCL!
> 
> Are you kidding me!? I want my money back!


I love me some hair grease right along with some Shea butter. It took some trial and error, but I realized I was using too much fornicating grease. Really all I need is a half finger tip full if I’m moisturizing and sealing individual braids/twists, and a whole fingertip full if I’m doing an entire section. It’s funny because I’m notoriously heavy handed when comes to products. It works great with Care Free Curl and APB murumuru cream as well, but I haven’t tried the TGIN green tea with it yet. I spray water first,  (Care Free Curl is optional), APB Murumuru, then a little dab (barely enough to cover half the tip) of grease. This is an excellent summer combo for me.




I didn’t mean to write so much, I just got so excited


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m probably gonna use the APB Murumuru Honey cream forevahhh. My hair is friggin obsessed with it, probably more than the TGIN Green Tea. It’s so versatile, it works with grease, oil, and butter. Now I don’t know if it’s because it’s summer time, and that’s why it works so well, but I’m gonna give it a go once it gets colder outside.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

in a pinch body lotion is a great moisturizer/ styler. i was in the mental hospital for the past few wks and they didnt have anything to use on my hair except body wash shampoo combo... so i used their body lotion for a leave in styler detangler and curl creme.... my hair looked great considering but it causes serious build up


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

He’s five @KenyafromCT  I don’t do anything but twist his hair and sometimes I  rarely refresh.


KenyafromCT said:


> Excellent. Does he pre poo? Wrap at night? Take any vitamins or MSM/biotin?


----------



## GettingKinky

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> in a pinch body lotion is a great moisturizer/ styler. i was in the mental hospital for the past few wks and they didnt have anything to use on my hair except body wash shampoo combo... so i used their body lotion for a leave in styler detangler and curl creme.... my hair looked great considering but it causes serious build up


My mom used to use body lotion on my hair when I was little.

I hope you’re feeling better, mental health is everything.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@VictoriousBrownFlower My cousins used to use body lotion on their hair too. I hope you feel better. Health is wealth, mental or otherwise.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hope youre feeling better lady @VictoriousBrownFlower


----------



## GettingKinky

I hate when I buy a new product and the pump doesn’t work.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> I hate when I buy a new product and the pump doesn’t work.


That thang would be going back or they need to give me something.


----------



## GettingKinky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That thang would be going back or they need to give me something.


I ordered online. I already emailed and complained. I’m hoping they send me a whole new bottle.


----------



## SmilingElephant

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I love me some hair grease right along with some Shea butter. It took some trial and error, but I realized I was using too much fornicating grease. Really all I need is a half finger tip full if I’m moisturizing and sealing individual braids/twists, and a whole fingertip full if I’m doing an entire section. It’s funny because I’m notoriously heavy handed when comes to products. It works great with Care Free Curl and APB murumuru cream as well, but I haven’t tried the TGIN green tea with it yet. I spray water first,  (Care Free Curl is optional), APB Murumuru, then a little dab (barely enough to cover half the tip) of grease. This is an excellent summer combo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t mean to write so much, I just got so excited


But why you said "fornicating grease" like we sinning?   

Yes, I find that grease works great on damp hair and right after the moisturizer and put your hair away for 3 months!! OMG!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SmilingElephant said:


> But why you said "fornicating grease" like we sinning?
> 
> Yes, I find that grease works great on damp hair and right after the moisturizer and put your hair away for 3 months!! OMG!


We be doing a little sinny sin sin   We can’t curse so I gotta be creative.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I discovered I’m gonna need someone to do part of the work if I want human hair faux locs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don’t have it in me. I thought I did, but naw baby.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

It’s been maybe 2-3 days (honestly idk lol) and that little test section still feels soft and moisturized. Maybe I should do a different section to see if it still works the same. I need to try the crown since it’s the most tight, but I wouldn’t be able to see it, only feel it


----------



## abioni

Had crochet faux locs installed on Wednesday and it's itchy as hell. I forgot to clean the faux locs hair with vinegar before install. What can I do to stop the itch? I sprayed my scalp with African Royal braids spray and it normally works but it's not helping much. I just sprayed it again this morning hoping it works the second time around.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

abioni said:


> Had crochet faux locs installed on Wednesday and it's itchy as hell. I forgot to clean the faux locs hair with vinegar before install. What can I do to stop the itch? I sprayed my scalp with African Royal braids spray and it normally works but it's not helping much. I just sprayed it again this morning hoping it works the second time around.



You can wash and condition using diluted shampoo and conditioner in a spray or squeeze bottle. Should be fine to get the faux locs wet.


----------



## Prettymetty

My keratin treatment took me from 4b to 3c. The manageability is great. I just blow dried it and ironed it last night. Honestly I could’ve just detangled and worn the blown out look. The fumes and stuff were rough, so I may only get this once a year


----------



## Mapleoats

Can anybody recommend a shower mirror that isn’t terrible? Or are they all more or less the same?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hope youre feeling better lady @VictoriousBrownFlower


much better than i was... i had a really bad episode to be honest with my mania but they put me on lithium and its working well along with smoking weed to relax me... i be on like 100 at all times... my goal is to not go back to the hospital because its like jail honestly/ at least since covid it is. its an insanusilum


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @VictoriousBrownFlower My cousins used to use body lotion on their hair too. I hope you feel better. Health is wealth, mental or otherwise.


amen to that my sister


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> My mom used to use body lotion on my hair when I was little.
> 
> I hope you’re feeling better, mental health is everything.


ir Really is.... i went through alot growing up in the bronx... i lived on gun hill by jerome ave if anyone knows where that is and it was a tough life... i was a latchkey kid by the 2nd grade because my parents needed to work... by junior high things started going downhill for me... i've been having flashbacks that i blocked out since my dad died almost 3 yrs ago.... i forgot all about my life in ny once i moved to va. those flashbacks and stuff ended up getting the best of me because i wasn't getting therapy for the severe trauma i went through and just started remembering so i went in the hospital.... i dont know if anyone from richmond va is here but i went to tucker pavillion thats run by cjw....that use to be my spot but its terrible now... since covid it musta changed management or something because its like jail. tucker was one of the best mental health facilities in va but now they send people from central there. they be doing time or have done time... alot of them are druggies. the nurses are racisttt as ****. yo i swear they are full of gay men like in jail... the *****es wanted to fight me. especially those south side *****es... i fought one and then the one i fought and another one wanted to jump me... i dont like fighting but i can fight and knocked the girl i had a fight with out... thats why she wanted to fight me with another southside *****... the only reason these little girls wanted to fight me was because they are from the southside and i'm from the bx. they thought they were more thorough than me because they live in a bad area of richmond.

i'm sorry for rambling guys i'm just pissed about my experience in the hospital... i had to vent a min. its just been a tough 3 wks.


----------



## GettingKinky

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> ir Really is.... i went through alot growing up in the bronx... i lived on gun hill by jerome ave if anyone knows where that is and it was a tough life... i was a latchkey kid by the 2nd grade because my parents needed to work... by junior high things started going downhill for me... i've been having flashbacks that i blocked out since my dad died almost 3 yrs ago.... i forgot all about my life in ny once i moved to va. those flashbacks and stuff ended up getting the best of me because i wasn't getting therapy for the severe trauma i went through and just started remembering so i went in the hospital.... i dont know if anyone from richmond va is here but i went to tucker pavillion thats run by cjw....that use to be my spot but its terrible now... since covid it musta changed management or something because its like jail. tucker was one of the best mental health facilities in va but now they send people from central there. they be doing time or have done time... alot of them are druggies. the nurses are racisttt as ****. yo i swear they are full of gay men like in jail... the *****es wanted to fight me. especially those south side *****es... i fought one and then the one i fought and another one wanted to jump me... i dont like fighting but i can fight and knocked the girl i had a fight with out... thats why she wanted to fight me with another southside *****... the only reason these little girls wanted to fight me was because they are from the southside and i'm from the bx. they thought they were more thorough than me because they live in a bad area of richmond.
> 
> i'm sorry for rambling guys i'm just pissed about my experience in the hospital... i had to vent a min. its just been a tough 3 wks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I grew up on East 223rd and Boston Post are @VictoriousBrownFlower


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I grew up on East 223rd and Boston Post are @VictoriousBrownFlower


cool so u know how the bx is.... not really the best of places to grow up but its normal to u because its all u know... I think i was east 231sr near woodlawn cemetary.. honesly i miss ny and plan to visit asap.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


>


thanks i feel much better than i did when i wrote that post.... i think everything was just too fresh for me but i'm cool now...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> cool so u know how the bx is.... not really the best of places to grow up but its normal to u because its all u know... I think i was east 231sr near woodlawn cemetary.. honesly i miss ny and plan to visit asap.


I had a great childhood growing up in the Bronx.  Moved there in 86.  Only three houses on our block. Nothing but trees.  Small families.  Everyone knew each other.  Loved it.  Left in 8th grade though.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I had a great childhood growing up in the Bronx.  Moved there in 86.  Only three houses on our block. Nothing but trees.  Small families.  Everyone knew each other.  Loved it.  Left in 8th grade though.


i had a good life too... my elementary school was right across the street from me. I had friends and stuff but the older u get the worse the scene gets for us women. my parents worked all the time so i was a latchkey kid by the second grade. what could they do they needed to pay the bills etc... my dad was the super of my building and the exact duplicate building on 3535 kings college place. it was an awesome area. My dad kept those two buildings up like new... they even had a little park attached. all the kids in the building would play in there. it was locked too so only people that lived there could get in with a key... it was a nice area,


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Youtubers (using a DC one time): I love this! Ya'll need to go grab this.

Youtuber six months later doing a stash video: I used this DC one other time since my last video and I liked it but I'm giving it away. 

Lol.


----------



## Prettymetty

I booked an appointment to get a blowout this Tuesday. Yay! My diy blowout was a fail


----------



## SmilingElephant

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> much better than i was... i had a really bad episode to be honest with my mania but they put me on lithium and its working well along with smoking weed to relax me... i be on like 100 at all times... my goal is to not go back to the hospital because its like jail honestly/ at least since covid it is. its an insanusilum


Baaaabay! Listen here! Along with your meds (I'm on lithium too and another pill) please make sure you sleep 6-8 hours every night, avoid ANYTHING that overwhelms you, cut off anything toxic to you ..ppl love to label us ppl with Bipolar as toxic and don't realize that they're sparking manic and depressive episodes with THEIR negativity.

It's a whole lifestyle change. I pray you find your balance bc it is SO hard!   Hang in there soldier!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y’all ever seen the movie Slow Burn with Mehki Phifer, LL Cool J, and Chiwetel Ejiofor? Baaaby,
Rachel Dolezal has absolutely NOTHING on her(her being the “transracial” character). Just treacherous. Those braids looked so strange on her. I have to give it to her, she was definitely thorough. But those braids


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

SmilingElephant said:


> Baaaabay! Listen here! Along with your meds (I'm on lithium too and another pill) please make sure you sleep 6-8 hours every night, avoid ANYTHING that overwhelms you, cut off anything toxic to you ..ppl love to label us ppl with Bipolar as toxic and don't realize that they're sparking manic and depressive episodes with THEIR negativity.
> 
> It's a whole lifestyle change. I pray you find your balance bc it is SO hard!   Hang in there soldier!


oh u bet i am quick to dead people (family or otherwise) that don't add to my life but instead constantly take. I have that issue with my sister and now that i'm in my own place i don't talk to her like that. She swears someone needs her. The lithium is actually amazing... i have a tendency to have huuuuggggggeeeeee amounts of energy all the time and it calms me frfr... i love it


----------



## KenyafromCT

GettingKinky said:


> I hate when I buy a new product and the pump doesn’t work.


I cannot stand that either. Ugh!! It’s like a stove without knobs.


----------



## imaginary

Nearing the 1year mark and while I see my hair has gained some volume, I wonder if I'll even stop seeing my locs as sparse looking.


----------



## KenyafromCT

imaginary said:


> Nearing the 1year mark and while I see my hair has gained some volume, I wonder if I'll even stop seeing my locs as sparse looking.


Not sure how old you are. But what I’ve noticed is that as people age, their locs thin out. They hold on to them for years and then seen so much hair loss. Our hair things as we age anyways. So the constant weight/gravity does a number on those follicles.


----------



## KenyafromCT

Just got finished oiling my hair. Left side my diy herb oil. The right basic sunflower oil. I wanted to see which oil works best. I must say that as I applied each oil! My hair began to tangle and it became difficult to manipulate with my fingers. Had some hair shed. Should I have added water? I can’t remember if I did last time. I’ll rinse it in an hour or so.


----------



## KenyafromCT

I just read my notes. I did wet my hair prior to oiling the last time. We’ll see how this goes. Will rinse soon.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This what makes me not want to patronize these small boutiques.  I’m just disgusted.  All I replied back was “LOL, Thank you for the reply”

I ordered and received my tracking on the 10th.  It hasn’t moved since and wanted an update to see if it would move.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> This what makes me not want to patronize these small boutiques.  I’m just disgusted.  All I replied back was “LOL, Thank you for the reply”
> 
> I ordered and received my tracking on the 10th.  It hasn’t moved since and wanted an update to see if it would move.



Doubt it's been dropped off yet. Smh.


----------



## Prettymetty

Hair appointment in the mornting. Can’t wait


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

oneastrocurlie said:


> Doubt it's been dropped off yet. Smh.



" It aint moving"  @oneastrocurlie


----------



## Prettymetty

I got my hair done yesterday. My stylist had me in and out in under 2 hours. I love it! It’s time to refresh my blue black color. I’ll use the ion pigments conditioner during my next wash


----------



## imaginary

KenyafromCT said:


> Not sure how old you are. But what I’ve noticed is that as people age, their locs thin out. They hold on to them for years and then seen so much hair loss. Our hair things as we age anyways. So the constant weight/gravity does a number on those follicles.



Ive actually always had fine low density hair. It looks much fully with locs (and as a loose natural), but I still see the lack I guess.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

have the blonde dye in my hair waiting for it to process as we speak.... i just did my tips... i hope it comes out good. this weekend i'm gonna color my hair purple... i hope it looks vibrant... i'll post pics when i'm done


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> have the blonde dye in my hair waiting for it to process as we speak.... i just did my tips... i hope it comes out good. this weekend i'm gonna color my hair purple... i hope it looks vibrant... i'll post pics when i'm done



Cant' wait to see how it turns out


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Cant' wait to see how it turns out


i did it last night and the blonde didnt take so ima have the re color my hair in 2 wks with something else


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Taking these braids down little at a time, I gave a lot of my hair products/2 tools away (almost got it down to 1 tote for products/tools, and I’m pretty proud of myself for that). Somebody came and took EVERYTHING I only saw 1 bottle of heat protectant like 2 blocks away on the ground. It’s a tad ghetto over here lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I hate taking braids down. Imma get them again, but I hate taking them  down. This is a toxic relationship


----------



## imaginary

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I hate taking braids down. Imma get them again, but I hate taking them  down. This is a toxic relationship


I saw some witchcraft on Amazon where a girl was just pulling out her microbraids. I have never envied someone so much.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

imaginary said:


> I saw some witchcraft on Amazon where a girl was just pulling out her microbraids. I have never envied someone so much.


I saw that too! I’m like: how?!?


----------



## Prettymetty

Whew child. This heat won’t let me be great. That and these hormones have me sweating so bad. I may need to start washing my hair every 10 days instead of every 2 weeks


----------



## vevster

I’m going to experiment this week with a new way to refresh. Instead of Hydrator spray and oil I’m going to try Hydrator spray and moisture cream.


----------



## imaginary

I think I'm going to get some puffcuff micros for my locs. I like the mini that I have (I gave the other 2 away to friends and fam) but it's still a little big for my length and density now. 

They're 50% off for anyone interested fyi.


----------



## Prettymetty

I committed the ultimate hair sin. I fell asleep last night without a bonnet or ponytail holder. I woke up looking messed up too. Lesson learned


----------



## Lylddlebit

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I saw that too! I’m like: how?!?


You can pull them out like that when the braider doesn't split your hair when braiding in false hair and only splits the false hair.  It also helps if hair is APL or shorter.   That method can cause your braids to slip more during washes before you are ready for the takedown though. The friction can also cause split ends.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Surprisingly enough, that grease kept my hair softer than I expected. I wonder if it’s because I used bulk human hair instead of synthetic Marley hair.  I did wash it and condition it once, and I kept it moisturized and sealed more often than I washed it. Ends a wee bit dry because I forgot them. I thought I was getting them, but I wasn’t going down far enough. I glad I didn’t cut the relaxed ends even though I was tempted to because I can put my hair in two little high buns because my hair is too thick to go in one (or my head is too big lol)


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m looking crazy as h e double hockey sticks. I got a natural upart wig from better length about 2 years ago or so and I didn’t wear it because it had a strong chemical smell to it. I didn’t send it back because I was in the process of moving and time got away from me. I finally got the smell out and the equivalent of a small cat in shedded hair and I can’t get it to work for me. I’ll fart in their eye hopping on 1 leg singing Mambo #5 before I buy something from better lengths again.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m looking crazy as h e double hockey sticks. I got a natural upart wig from better length about 2 years ago or so and I didn’t wear it because it had a strong chemical smell to it. I didn’t send it back because I was in the process of moving and time got away from me. I finally got the smell out and the equivalent of a small cat in shedded hair and I can’t get it to work for me. I’ll fart in their eye hopping on 1 leg singing Mambo #5 before I buy something from better lengths again.


 Im trying to sell a upart wig. check me out in the selling thread @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## Theresamonet

It’s been a while since I’ve been on this side, cause I’ve been ignoring my hair.

I’m legit considering texlaxing my hair again. I’ve been relaxed and then natural, and then relaxed and then natural again, like 66 times in the last decade. I really want to just get somewhere and sit down, but me and being natural ain’t vibin’ (never really have, if I’m being honest).

I’m starting to feel like DDtexlaxed. (  )


----------



## Mapleoats

Not me, 2 gels deep and halfway through this wash n go… only to hop back in the shower and shampoo the whole thing out .
I feel like I just had a confrontation with what I actually want and what I think I want. My hair priorities have completely changed this year. I used to want fabulous hair all the time… now I just want my hair neat and out the way all the time. I realized a wash n go wasn’t gonna do that for me and now I’m towel drying a bit before I reach for my blow dryer


----------



## Mapleoats

Theresamonet said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve been on this side, cause I’ve been ignoring my hair.
> 
> I’m legit considering texlaxing my hair again. I’ve been relaxed and then natural, and then relaxed and then natural again, like 66 times in the last decade. I really want to just get somewhere and sit down, but me and being natural ain’t vibin’ (never really have, if I’m being honest).
> 
> I’m starting to feel like DDtexlaxed. (  )


I feel like we’re on the same wave haha, except I don’t wanna texlax or anything. I just don’t have hair energy these days.


----------



## Theresamonet

Mapleoats said:


> I feel like we’re on the same wave haha, except I don’t wanna texlax or anything. I just don’t have hair energy these days.



I don’t have the energy either. My life has been super stressful as of late, but the thing about my  natural hair is that it can’t be put on pause. My hair has to be constantly tended to in order maintain a good condition.


----------



## Mapleoats

Theresamonet said:


> I don’t have the energy either. My life has been super stressful as of late, but the thing about my  natural hair is that it can’t be put on pause. My hair has to be constantly tended to in order maintain a good condition.


Oh yes. The only way I can put my hair on pause is with protective styling. I’ve been in protective styles like 75-80% of the time the past 4-5 months. It’s been a life saver but I also don’t feel sustainable for me. I don’t know, I don’t have answers. I need a break from doing my hair without having a break from seeing my hair lol.


----------



## DVAntDany

Ugh, I feel like since I’ve started officially following the BGC method with a CIK stylist that my hair looks limp. I initially thought the recent fast drying wash and go was the answer to my troubles. However, every time I use the Quidad Climate Control gel, my hair becomes tangled after shampooing. I can’t get my fingers nor detangling brush through my conditioner coated hair.

At first I thought my ends needed to be severely trimmed until I clarified. I wash my hair pretty frequently so cowashing or using a moisturizing shampoo is often advised. I can barely get away with using an AP shampoo 2 times a week when using the fast drying wng combo. Clarifying seems to be the only thing that helps. Afterwards, I’m able to glide through my hair like melted butter.

Is this gel really causing such a strong buildup on my hair that I practically need to clarify it off after every use? I want to ask on the SSC society forum but I’m afraid. I don’t think they will “yell” at me, but I don’t want to be gaslighted into thinking it’s poor technique or something.

Searching for a soft hold styler has also been a major fail. Am I destined to have limp looking hair until I get some significant length or is there a simple solution out there?


----------



## imaginary

I barely have energy for anything nowadays between work and grad school. I’m grateful I got sisterlocks when I did. Breaking their rules doesn’t feel as detrimental.


----------



## GettingKinky

Theresamonet said:


> I don’t have the energy either. My life has been super stressful as of late, but the thing about my  natural hair is that it can’t be put on pause. My hair has to be constantly tended to in order maintain a good condition.


You should join us in the wash n go thread. They can be a pretty low maintenance hair style that only require dealing with your hair once a week.


DVAntDany said:


> Ugh, I feel like since I’ve started officially following the BGC method with a CIK stylist that my hair looks limp. I initially thought the recent fast drying wash and go was the answer to my troubles. However, every time I use the Quidad Climate Control gel, my hair becomes tangled after shampooing. I can’t get my fingers nor detangling brush through my conditioner coated hair.
> 
> At first I thought my ends needed to be severely trimmed until I clarified. I wash my hair pretty frequently so cowashing or using a moisturizing shampoo is often advised. I can barely get away with using an AP shampoo 2 times a week when using the fast drying wng combo. Clarifying seems to be the only thing that helps. Afterwards, I’m able to glide through my hair like melted butter.
> 
> Is this gel really causing such a strong buildup on my hair that I practically need to clarify it off after every use? I want to ask on the SSC society forum but I’m afraid. I don’t think they will “yell” at me, but I don’t want to be gaslighted into thinking it’s poor technique or something.
> 
> Searching for a soft hold styler has also been a major fail. Am I destined to have limp looking hair until I get some significant length or is there a simple solution out there?


with all the $$ you pay to be in see some curls you need to ask. But I know what you mean about the gaslighting. You would think they would be more helpful once you pay, but that isn’t always the case.


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> You should join us in the wash n go thread. They can be a pretty low maintenance hair style that only require dealing with your hair once a week.



It’s been a while, but I have pictures posted in that thread. I’m no stranger to wash and go styling. While it can be low maintenance, for my hair it can also become damaging very quickly. My hair is prone to SSKs, if I let it get a little too dry or too shrunken. Which is what happened. 

*************

I just get very annoyed with the margin of error with my natural hair being so slim. I know what to do to properly care for my hair, and for the most part it does well. But any short lapse in care is a setback to some degree for me. It pissed me off so much that stretching that wash and go for an extra 2 days resulted in a head full of fairy knots, which will end up as splits if I leave them.

That said, I decided against relaxing my hair. I spent last night cutting out the knots, and I scheduled a professional trim for next week.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> You should join us in the wash n go thread. They can be a pretty low maintenance hair style that only require dealing with your hair once a week.
> 
> with all the $$ you pay to be in see some curls you need to ask. But I know what you mean about the gaslighting. You would think they would be more helpful once you pay, but that isn’t always the case.


I had finally quit paying them but for the all  coin I did pay…yeah, I deserve helpful answers. I did go ahead and ask early early this morning after reading your reply. Thanks for inspiring me to get a back bone. I’m surprised to have found another soul who had the same experience.

It legitimately feels like I put a serum on top of my hair when I try to wash it out with a moisturizing shampoo or cowash. It’s been a long while since I’ve straightened my hair but it reminded me of chi silk infusion. It gives a slick feeling my hair does not naturally have.

I read last night that polyquats can easily build up on hair. That’s mainly what Quidad’s gel is comprised of. I’m taking a break from product hunting for light weight styling products. I’ll ask my stylist on the 18th what she suggests. I will be paying for her expertise.


----------



## Napp

Theresamonet said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve been on this side, cause I’ve been ignoring my hair.
> 
> I’m legit considering texlaxing my hair again. I’ve been relaxed and then natural, and then relaxed and then natural again, like 66 times in the last decade. I really want to just get somewhere and sit down, but me and being natural ain’t vibin’ (never really have, if I’m being honest).
> 
> I’m starting to feel like DDtexlaxed. (  )



I feel like DDtexlaxed too!

I keep chemically altering my hair and then chopping it off. Now I feel baldheaded. I am trying to stay natural but the keratin and smoothing treatments are calling me.

 My hair looked exactly how I wanted it to look which I miss but I always had to cut it off and couldn't retain length because of new growth. I am trying to stay au natural for a while.(no heat training or relaxer or smoothing treatments or keratin) I'm trying to embrace my raw hair with all of its ups and downs. I thought about locing it up but my hair is too fine and they will be too scalpy.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> I feel like DDtexlaxed too!
> 
> I keep chemically altering my hair and then chopping it off. Now I feel baldheaded. I am trying to stay natural but the keratin and smoothing treatments are calling me.
> 
> My hair looked exactly how I wanted it to look which I miss but I always had to cut it off and couldn't retain length because of new growth. I am trying to stay au natural for a while.(no heat training or relaxer or smoothing treatments or keratin) I'm trying to embrace my raw hair with all of its ups and downs. I thought about locing it up but my hair is too fine and they will be too scalpy.


Did you find your hair becoming  thermally relaxed hair because of keratin treatments? When I use to buy and do it myself, it took months to wear off but eventually it did on natural unprocessed hair. My only problem came when I decided to color my hair and the chemically treated parts would never revert back fully.

If it were okay to simply touch up the roots with the treatment instead of doing the entire length, I would have never gone back to my natural hair. Sometimes the ends would be much looser than the roots. It’s been about 8 years since I’ve used any, but I’m sure they have come out with better technology in the keratin treatment department.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> Did you find your hair becoming  thermally relaxed hair because of keratin treatments? When I use to buy and do it myself, it took months to wear off but eventually it did on natural unprocessed hair. My only problem came when I decided to color my hair and the chemically treated parts would never revert back fully.
> 
> If it were okay to simply touch up the roots with the treatment instead of doing the entire length, I would have never gone back to my natural hair. Sometimes the ends would be much looser than the roots. It’s been about 8 years since I’ve used any, but I’m sure they have come out with better technology in the keratin treatment department


There was a product I was using called hair botox which I loved. I applied to to the roots only to prevent my hair from getting straight. My hair was so beautiful and retained my length. I thought I had "perfected" the process but I decided to get it cut by a curly stylist and she couldn't define my curls so she told me my hair texture was damaged and cut it all off. I wish I never did that.


----------



## vevster

vevster said:


> I’m going to experiment this week with a new way to refresh. Instead of Hydrator spray and oil I’m going to try Hydrator spray and moisture cream.


This is working for me ----- lighter products w/ more water in it. At least for now summer weather.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> There was a product I was using called hair botox which I loved. I applied to to the roots only to prevent my hair from getting straight. My hair was so beautiful and retained my length. I thought I had "perfected" the process but I decided to get it cut by a curly stylist and she couldn't define my curls so she told me my hair texture was damaged and cut it all off. I wish I never did that.


I’m sorry for your (hair) loss.

That’s wasn’t entirely your mistake. Who would have guessed the stylist would make such a rash judgement. I’m assuming you mainly wore your hair curly. So it made sense to try and get a curly cut.

If wearing natural hair is not making you happy and you’d rather be anything but, just do what your first mind is telling you. There is no honor in being a martyr until your dead. So why kill yourself with a belief that causes you anguish? It may not be that bad, but you get what I mean. Lol

Over the years, I feel I have mastered doing silk pressing, keratin treatments, installing sew-ins/braids, twist/braid outs and dealing with locs. The one hairstyle that I have never felt I even come close to conquering is the wash and go. One would think it would be the easiest style of all. That’s why I’m on the journey to stick through it. Are you on a similar path?

Also, don’t feel defeated because of one mistake. That allows bad discipline and hasty decisions to creep in. At least that how it does with me. These challenges make you stronger and give you wisdom.


----------



## GGsKin

UFD: All these emails about your flash sale, and ways to change up your ps, and not one mention of your mislabelling fiasco? Kiss my


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> I’m sorry for your (hair) loss.
> 
> That’s wasn’t entirely your mistake. Who would have guessed the stylist would make such a rash judgement. I’m assuming you mainly wore your hair curly. So it made sense to try and get a curly cut.
> 
> If wearing natural hair is not making you happy and you’d rather be anything but, just do what your first mind is telling you. There is no honor in being a martyr until your dead. So why kill yourself with a belief that causes you anguish? It may not be that bad, but you get what I mean. Lol
> 
> Over the years, I feel I have mastered doing silk pressing, keratin treatments, installing sew-ins/braids, twist/braid outs and dealing with locs. The one hairstyle that I have never felt I even come close to conquering is the wash and go. One would think it would be the easiest style of all. That’s why I’m on the journey to stick through it. Are you on a similar path?
> 
> Also, don’t feel defeated because of one mistake. That allows bad discipline and hasty decisions to creep in. At least that how it does with me. These challenges make you stronger and give you wisdom.


Yeah I regret that cut. I okayed the cut though because I thought I had damaged my hair. Even after the cut she couldnt get my hair to curl. When I got home I used my techniques and products my hair curled right up. That's when I realized it was her technique that was flawed. I still paid over 200 for a jacked up cut. It wasn't even stylish/cute. I'm still growing it out. 

I want to try and stay natural but last year I did a botox treatment from a different brand and got mediocre results. Ever since then I haven't been interested in trying anything new and just dealing with my natural hair. I did want to go back and use a treatment I really liked, the arosci restructuring foam. It gave me nice results and was truly temporary. I have access to it because I still have my license and I'm thinking of trying it again.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Napp I’m so sorry that happened to you. You need to beat $150 out her


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

T shirt drying be making a fool out of me. I need two shirts cause my hair holds so much water when it’s wet and it makes the shirt soaked.


----------



## shasha8685

I just want it to cool down enough so I can straighten my hair!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shasha8685 said:


> I just want it to cool down enough so I can straighten my hair!


I love it when it’s warm not hot, my brain feels like it’s melting and I’m ready to straighten my hair out too without me sweating it out the next day


----------



## Colocha

@Napp I remember your posts about Hair Botox, they were some of the first. You really inspired me to take the leap into keratin and smoothing treatments. I'm really sorry for what happened to you.

I had a stylist like that ask me why I keratin treated my hair and tell me that I would eventually have to chop all my hair off. I switched stylists immediately to someone who does keratin treatments regularly and I've never been happier.

I don't know if I would keep my hair long if it weren't for keratin. I'm currently 5 months out and while you can see the line of demarcation if you look for it, the textures blend really well. That said my roots behave drastically differently than my mid-lengths and ends. I blow dried my hair yesterday and there were literal mats and webs in my roots. That's just my hair texture and I have too much life to live to be dealing with 3 hour dry detangling sessions anymore.


----------



## Napp

Colocha said:


> @Napp I remember your posts about Hair Botox, they were some of the first. You really inspired me to take the leap into keratin and smoothing treatments. I'm really sorry for what happened to you.
> 
> I had a stylist like that ask me why I keratin treated my hair and tell me that I would eventually have to chop all my hair off. I switched stylists immediately to someone who does keratin treatments regularly and I've never been happier.
> 
> I don't know if I would keep my hair long if it weren't for keratin. I'm currently 5 months out and while you can see the line of demarcation if you look for it, the textures blend really well. That said my roots behave drastically differently than my mid-lengths and ends. I blow dried my hair yesterday and there were literal mats and webs in my roots. That's just my hair texture and I have too much life to live to be dealing with 3 hour dry detangling sessions anymore.


I'm glad my posts had a lasting effect on someone lol. I miss the keratin treated life. It was the way my hair acted I loved the most. It makes it so manageable, it almost felt like somebody else's hair  what brand do you use?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really have to remember to use the lowest setting on this flat iron.


----------



## Colocha

Napp said:


> I'm glad my posts had a lasting effect on someone lol. I miss the keratin treated life. It was the way my hair acted I loved the most. It makes it so manageable, it almost felt like somebody else's hair  what brand do you use?


It is the manageability for me.

My current stylist is using Alfaparf and I love it. There's no flat ironing or blow drying with the product in. I just sit under the dryer with it, rinse it out, and she straightens with a normal amount of passes and heat. Before that I tried Avlon Texture Release and Goldwell Kerasilk on myself. My technique wasn't great so the results were so-so. 

I'm moving to Toronto soon though so very nervous about finding a new stylist and trying whatever treatment they have.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was so sleepy last night after washing my hair and trying to let it air dry, that I fell asleep without covering my head and my hair shrunk soo much lmao. APB Murumuru cream to the rescue but I went absolutely bonkers with it. Got a good detangle with it even though I had to do itty bitty sections because I couldn’t find anything but a rat tail comb at the time. I think I used a little TOO much lol. It reminds me of Blended Cuties Tug Me Not old formula which makes me paranoid because I loved it so much then they broke my heart by changing the formula.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Shampooing is easier than clay washes and don't benefit my hair much so no more buying those. 
KCCC should come in a bigger size.
Sometimes I want that Dyson and sometimes I wonder when I'd even use it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Shampooing is easier than clay washes and don't benefit my hair much so no more buying those.
> KCCC should come in a bigger size.
> Sometimes I want that Dyson and sometimes I wonder when I'd even use it.


I have the Dyson and barely use it, however it was harder to use it on my unrelaxed hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Shampooing is easier than clay washes and don't benefit my hair much so no more buying those.
> KCCC should come in a bigger size.
> Sometimes I want that Dyson and sometimes I wonder when I'd even use it.


I use my Dyson every week. I haven’t compared my results to my old blow dryer with diffuser though so I can’t say if it’s worth all the extra $$$


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I use my Dyson every week. I haven’t compared my results to my old blow dryer with diffuser though so I can’t say if it’s worth all the extra $$$



I have a standing dryer I use each week. I don't mind sitting under it so idk why I want a Dyson some times.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Got my hair braided and I'm loving it.

It's just a tad bit too tight on this virgin scalp.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

DVAntDany said:


> Ugh, I feel like since I’ve started officially following the BGC method with a CIK stylist that my hair looks limp. I initially thought the recent fast drying wash and go was the answer to my troubles. *However, every time I use the Quidad Climate Control gel, my hair becomes tangled after shampooing. I can’t get my fingers nor detangling brush through my conditioner coated hair.*
> 
> At first I thought my ends needed to be severely trimmed until I clarified. I wash my hair pretty frequently so cowashing or using a moisturizing shampoo is often advised. I can barely get away with using an AP shampoo 2 times a week when using the fast drying wng combo. Clarifying seems to be the only thing that helps. Afterwards, I’m able to glide through my hair like melted butter.
> 
> Is this gel really causing such a strong buildup on my hair that I practically need to clarify it off after every use? I want to ask on the SSC society forum but I’m afraid. I don’t think they will “yell” at me, but I don’t want to be gaslighted into thinking it’s poor technique or something.
> 
> Searching for a soft hold styler has also been a major fail. Am I destined to have limp looking hair until I get some significant length or is there a simple solution out there?



Hmmm... now that I think about it, my hair was extra tangly the wash after I used the Mousse Def/Ouidad Climate Control gel combo as well. I've tried it twice and I'm not a fan so IDK if I would use this combo again.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> Shampooing is easier than clay washes and don't benefit my hair much so no more buying those.
> KCCC should come in a bigger size.
> Sometimes I want that Dyson and sometimes I wonder when I'd even use it.


It is a quality product but a regular blow dryer can produce similar results. You aren’t missing out by not having one, but it is nice to have.


----------



## DVAntDany

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Hmmm... now that I think about it, my hair was extra tangly the wash after I used the Mousse Def/Ouidad Climate Control gel combo as well. I've tried it twice and I'm not a fan so IDK if I would use this combo again.


I wish I had learned my lesson after the 3rd time. Lol.

I haven’t touched it since I used up the last of my sample bottle. I still have a little bottle of the original one and don’t know what to do with it. I think it might be the polyquats building up. 

The SSC society was actually pretty nice about it. Another person had similar results. They suggested tips to tweek the application. Also, it was mentioned that there are quite a few people who have tangling with UFD. I’m also one of those people but it’s mild for me. The introduction of ICH and PS give the slip I need.

 I just don’t think that product is for me. I’m so glad I did not jump to get a big bottle.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

oneastrocurlie said:


> Shampooing is easier than clay washes and don't benefit my hair much so no more buying those.
> KCCC should come in a bigger size.
> Sometimes I want that Dyson and sometimes I wonder when I'd even use it.


You with the Dyson is me with the Revair.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Also have a professional photo to take soon and I'm thinking to do my regular twists or a twist out.


----------



## Napp

I'm trying to decide between mini twists or a wash n go for this upcoming wash day


----------



## Prettymetty

Im so excited about my salon appointment in the morning. Today was picture day at school and I looked a mess. I gotta do better with scheduling my appointments. It’s been almost 4 weeks


----------



## Theresamonet

Thinking about blowing my hair out weekly or every 7-10 days.2 weeks is a bit too long between washing and conditioning for me.


----------



## Napp

Napp said:


> I'm trying to decide between mini twists or a wash n go for this upcoming wash day


 I ended up getting my hair professionally twisted. I hate the results. My stylist did a good job. My hair is just fine and thin. I just braided the twists down and am going to wear a wig for a while. I'm a bit depressed about how thin my hair has gotten.


----------



## DVAntDany

I say I want lightweight products, but maybe that is not what I really mean. I want products that have enough weight and hold to give deep definition, slickness and shine while it dries. Then once dry, it can easily be scrunched to be soft and give lift while still having sheen/shine. I also don’t want to be super meticulous with applying it. I think I want too much.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> I ended up getting my hair professionally twisted. I hate the results. My stylist did a good job. My hair is just fine and thin. I just braided the twists down and am going to wear a wig for a while. I'm a bit depressed about how thin my hair has gotten.


Sorry, it didn’t come out as planned.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> Sorry, it didn’t come out as planned.


It's ok not all natural hair looks good in all natural hair styles. My hair looks best in non braided styles. I think I'll wig if for a while for my hair to grow a little longer. Hopefully some length will help make it look fuller.


----------



## Sharpened

I bought and used the Flexy Brush. It is about doggone time someone made a decent brush for our hair. After two uses, these were the least traumatic detangling/shed hair removal sessions I have ever had in life. I could rinse off most of the sheds by holding the brush's backside directly under the showerhead and shaking it. You have to give the brush a last shake to get rid of the water that builds on the inside when finished. My coils pretty much bounced back, very little frizz. My hair is still short right now, so the praise may change.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Sharpened   That looks similar to the Unbrush , which I have the same sentiments you expressed.  The holes are more spaced but it clumps my curls better than any other brush. It doesnt smooth the hair out. ill tryt he Flexy brush later on next spring.









						Original Collection
					

THE UNBRUSH The UNbrush gently yet thoroughly extracts knots and tangles from even the most unruly hair, painlessly and effortlessly. Unique vented cushion reduces blowdry time by 48%! Prevents hair from catching. High heat resistant bristles allows to style easily with a blow dryer. Works...




					www.fhiheat.com


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m in love with my hair. It’s so much easier to detangle and style since getting a professional keratin treatment. Best $270 I ever spent. Those diy treatments don’t even compare.

I’m debating getting another one next month. My hair seems to be growing really fast and it’s only a matter of time before these roots take over. First treatment was in July… 

ETA I went to and worked my first NFL game. Texans did their thang! I got my exercise too. All that walking gonna have me fine as wine in a few months


----------



## Prettymetty

Ooh Houston won't ever let me be great. If it isn't the heat and humidity it's the rain and flooding. I'm crine cuz I just got my hair done Saturday and they are closing schools tomorrow because of the weather. I'm big mad.


----------



## DVAntDany

I’m realizing that it will be more than products and product application needed to get my hair at maximum defined volume. A factor I didn’t consider is styling technique.

After testing products like the Doux pop lock, MoKnowsHair primer+gel and CurlSmith Weightless leave-in + Hydro jelly, quickly drying my soaking wet hair doesn’t allow it to fully spiral back up. My curls are flash dried into crispy waves due to the weight of the water. They are super crispy like tissue paper but Weightless. So it’s not just about light weight products.

I might have to delay drying my hair. The extended wait time should allow my hair to spring back up before drying it.


----------



## DVAntDany

I drank an ice coffee yesterday. It had me waking up every hour all night/this morning. Just found out that Pattern Beauty has a custard now. That’s something I want to try. I like the fact that their products make my hair feel weightless and soft.

Using their products as recommend gave me better results. For instance, I had better definition, elongation and sheen when pairing the leave-in with the curl gel. Using the strong hold gel to slick baby hairs looked far better than using it for a wng.

So this custard might be what I’m looking for. However, there is no mention of using this product for a wng. After some time of sifting through videos, I see others have made combos to use the strong hold for a good wng. They used the styling cream instead of the leave-in under the strong hold.  Maybe the custard can be worked into wng material too.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I’m realizing that it will be more than products and product application needed to get my hair at maximum defined volume. A factor I didn’t consider is styling technique.
> 
> After testing products like the Doux pop lock, MoKnowsHair primer+gel and CurlSmith Weightless leave-in + Hydro jelly, quickly drying my soaking wet hair doesn’t allow it to fully spiral back up. My curls are flash dried into crispy waves due to the weight of the water. They are super crispy like tissue paper but Weightless. So it’s not just about light weight products.
> 
> I might have to delay drying my hair. The extended wait time should allow my hair to spring back up before drying it.


Maybe you could try shaking your head before you dry your hair. That will help your curls spring back up.
I also prefer my curls curly rather than wavy/noodly. Even if it means more shrinkage.


----------



## Prettymetty

I bought some keratin complex after care products to extend the life of my treatment. These roots though. I may get another keratin next month if my finances are right


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> I bought some keratin complex after care products to extend the life of my treatment. These roots though. I may get another keratin next month if my finances are right


Would you say a BKT is a good alternative to a relaxer?


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Would you say a BKT is a good alternative to a relaxer?


I know you didn’t ask me but the answer is  emphatically yes. I haven’t done it in nearly 8 years but the only brand I can remember I liked is SoftLiss. That’s a not so aggressive one. It does the job but for sure will wear off over time.

They give your hair a texture that a relaxer could never achieve. You could easily get flat ironed results with just a blow dryer. Just beautiful simple blowouts. It makes your hair super easy to straighten or wear your hair curly. When I did it right, my curls were ringlets the size of my thumb and silky. Relaxers, no matter how it was doctored or applied, always gave me limp frizz. It never gave me looser curls.

As long as your hair isn’t processed, it should revert back easily. That could take several months. That also depends on how often you do it. 

If I can think of the one I loved, I’ll let you know But, there is so much new stuff out there that’s probably more advanced.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> I know you didn’t ask me but the answer is  emphatically yes. I haven’t done it in nearly 8 years but the only brand I can remember I liked is SoftLiss. That’s a not so aggressive one. It does the job but for sure will wear off over time.
> 
> They give your hair a texture that a relaxer could never achieve. You could easily get flat ironed results with just a blow dryer. Just beautiful simple blowouts. It makes your hair super easy to straighten or wear your hair curly. When I did it right, my curls were ringlets the size of my thumb and silky. Relaxers, no matter how it was doctored or applied, always gave me limp frizz. It never gave me looser curls.
> 
> As long as your hair isn’t processed, it should revert back easily. That could take several months. That also depends on how often you do it.
> 
> If I can think of the one I loved, I’ll let you know But, there is so much new stuff out there that’s probably more advanced.


I agree that but can replace a relaxer if you are not trying to preserve your curl pattern which is why I asked prettymetty. If I'm not mistaken @Prettymetty is not trying to keep her natural curl pattern?

I used to bkt alot and tried many different types. Even had a website chronicling my journey about it. I hated softliss lol. My fave treatment was the botox treatmenys hands down but it gradually loosened my curl pattern too much. That's why I had too keep cutting my length when I was bkting.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> I agree that but can replace a relaxer if you are not trying to preserve your curl pattern which is why I asked prettymetty. If I'm not mistaken @Prettymetty is not trying to keep her natural curl pattern?
> 
> I used to bkt alot and tried many different types. Even had a website chronicling my journey about it. I hated softliss lol. My fave treatment was the botox treatmenys hands down but it gradually loosened my curl pattern too much. That's why I had too keep cutting my length when I was bkting.


Oh, guess I misread. I still think getting BKT is a better investment. The schedule to get a “retouch” is about the same. Most instruction manuals say it can be redone on a more regular basis. Since a wng plus cut can cost $300+, I have no clue what a relaxer is going for these days. 

So @Prettymetty, was it simply easier to get the BKT professionally done or was it more effective to have a professional apply it? I see you said the DIY treatments didn’t compare. What were you getting before?

I bought some graymaket Keratin Complex for the first treatment I did myself. It was the only name I knew beside Brazilian Blowout. Once I saw that the results were legit, I kept searching for cheaper yet effective products. Most were still professional products though.

@Napp I was only mentioning SoftLiss because one can easily fix what one messes up. This stuff doesn’t make your curls look pretty, but it will keep your hair straight.  Also, I had to pull the name Softliss from far into the recesses of my memory. I can’t remember Jack.

Did you ever look into ones where the directions required the technician to curl the hair into the desired pattern? For example, you wouldn’t do the normal 6 to 8 passes and keep the hair straight. You instead would do fewer passes and then curl the hair. Then you’d keep the hair in that curled pattern for x amount of time before you are able to bend/wash your hair again.

 Initially I was trying to find ways to preserve the loosened curl much like you. After I messed up my hair using Chi Infra High Lift, I was trying out ways to give myself a more uniform curl from root to tip. I tried so many products and techniques  to perfect the BKT curl. It just isn’t as straightforward as setting a curly perm to get a custom curl.


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> Would you say a BKT is a good alternative to a relaxer?


I think heat in general is a great alternative. This treatment wears off gradually so I feel like it’s less of a demarcation issue. I will need to get it every 3-4 months because of new growth. Very similar to a relaxer. Just as uncomfortable. I don’t miss those relaxer burns. This keratin has rough fumes and it makes your scalp sore for a couple days


----------



## Prettymetty

DVAntDany said:


> Oh, guess I misread. I still think getting BKT is a better investment. The schedule to get a “retouch” is about the same. Most instruction manuals say it can be redone on a more regular basis. Since a wng plus cut can cost $300+, I have no clue what a relaxer is going for these days.
> 
> So @Prettymetty, was it simply easier to get the BKT professionally done or was it more effective to have a professional apply it? I see you said the DIY treatments didn’t compare. What were you getting before?
> 
> I bought some graymaket Keratin Complex for the first treatment I did myself. It was the only name I knew beside Brazilian Blowout. Once I saw that the results were legit, I kept searching for cheaper yet effective products. Most were still professional products though.
> 
> @Napp I was only mentioning SoftLiss because one can easily fix what one messes up. This stuff doesn’t make your curls look pretty, but it will keep your hair straight.  Also, I had to pull the name Softliss from far into the recesses of my memory. I can’t remember Jack.
> 
> Did you ever look into ones where the directions required the technician to curl the hair into the desired pattern? For example, you wouldn’t do the normal 6 to 8 passes and keep the hair straight. You instead would do fewer passes and then curl the hair. Then you’d keep the hair in that curled pattern for x amount of time before you are able to bend/wash your hair again.
> 
> Initially I was trying to find ways to preserve the loosened curl much like you. After I messed up my hair using Chi Infra High Lift, I was trying out ways to give myself a more uniform curl from root to tip. I tried so many products and techniques  to perfect the BKT curl. It just isn’t as straightforward as setting a curly perm to get a custom curl.


I used uncurly. Then I got an ion treatment from Sally’s. Uncurly was a good diy treatment that blocked frizz and gave me the sleekest shiniest blowout. Curl pattern was still in tact though

It was definitely better getting a professional one. I think the results will be cumulative


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> Oh, guess I misread. I still think getting BKT is a better investment. The schedule to get a “retouch” is about the same. Most instruction manuals say it can be redone on a more regular basis. Since a wng plus cut can cost $300+, I have no clue what a relaxer is going for these days.
> 
> So @Prettymetty, was it simply easier to get the BKT professionally done or was it more effective to have a professional apply it? I see you said the DIY treatments didn’t compare. What were you getting before?
> 
> I bought some graymaket Keratin Complex for the first treatment I did myself. It was the only name I knew beside Brazilian Blowout. Once I saw that the results were legit, I kept searching for cheaper yet effective products. Most were still professional products though.
> 
> @Napp I was only mentioning SoftLiss because one can easily fix what one messes up. This stuff doesn’t make your curls look pretty, but it will keep your hair straight.  Also, I had to pull the name Softliss from far into the recesses of my memory. I can’t remember Jack.
> 
> Did you ever look into ones where the directions required the technician to curl the hair into the desired pattern? For example, you wouldn’t do the normal 6 to 8 passes and keep the hair straight. You instead would do fewer passes and then curl the hair. Then you’d keep the hair in that curled pattern for x amount of time before you are able to bend/wash your hair again.
> 
> Initially I was trying to find ways to preserve the loosened curl much like you. After I messed up my hair using Chi Infra High Lift, I was trying out ways to give myself a more uniform curl from root to tip. I tried so many products and techniques  to perfect the BKT curl. It just isn’t as straightforward as setting a curly perm to get a custom curl.


I never heard of the ones you curl to style. That's different. Maybe it's a new technique? They are always innovating. I wish I could go to a hair show and see all the products and techniques. Hopefully next year depending on COVID. I think natural is for me right now because I would like to grow my hair longer so I'm staying away from chemicals right now.

My stylist recommends a curly cut with her that's not $300 and I'm considering it but I really want to see if I can reach BSL next year. My hair hovered around APL with heat straightening or keratin treatments. I want to see if I can finally gain length with just my natural hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I need to get more olaplex 3, but I want to find a sale somewhere….


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I need to get more olaplex 3, but I want to find a sale somewhere….


Sephora is selling full (3 ounce) sizes of steps 3, 4 and 5, along with 1 ounce of their oil for $60.

It’s a great deal, but I only use step 3.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I need to get more olaplex 3, but I want to find a sale somewhere….


Does olaplex work well for you even though you dont really use heat or color @GettingKinky and @toaster ? I just remembered I have olaplex 1 and 2 just sitting there. I forgot why I bought it lol maybe I should use it to baby back some heat damaged ends


----------



## toaster

Napp said:


> Does olaplex work well for you even though you dont really use heat or color @GettingKinky and @toaster ? I just remembered I have olaplex 1 and 2 just sitting there. I forgot why I bought it lol maybe I should use it to baby back some heat damaged ends


I use steps 0 and 3 every other week. I don’t use direct heat or color my hair, but I also don’t trim my hair frequently and wear my wash and go down daily. I think it gives my ends a little protective layer/fills in the bonds.


----------



## Prettymetty

I think I’ll start doing tik tok hair tutorials. Type 4 ladies and diyers like me can tune in


----------



## weaveadiva




----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Sephora is selling full (3 ounce) sizes of steps 3, 4 and 5, along with 1 ounce of their oil for $60.
> 
> It’s a great deal, but I only use step 3.


Thanks. I only use step 3.

My small bottle has lasted a surprisingly long time, but I need more pretty soon.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> Does olaplex work well for you even though you dont really use heat or color @GettingKinky and @toaster ? I just remembered I have olaplex 1 and 2 just sitting there. I forgot why I bought it lol maybe I should use it to baby back some heat damaged ends


I only use step 3. The ends of my hair are pretty damaged from prior bad hair practices and I think it makes the cuticle a bit smoother.


----------



## Theresamonet

It seems like Olaplex is on sale every week at some retailer. I've never paid full price.


----------



## LushLox

Laetitia Ky from Ivory Coast set the *record for most skips over a person's own hair in 30 seconds - 60 times*. The 25-year-old model, actress and artist is known for making sculptures with her locks

Her hair sculpture is amazing!


----------



## GettingKinky

Theresamonet said:


> It seems like Olaplex is on sale every week at some retailer. I've never paid full price.


I’ll keep looking. Do you buy it on the ground or online?


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> I’ll keep looking. Do you buy it on the ground or online?



Online. It’s 20% off at SpaceNK right now.


----------



## GettingKinky

Theresamonet said:


> Online. It’s 20% off at SpaceNK right now.


Thanks!!! I’ve never heard of spaceNK

I’m going to go order now.

ETA- I just got 3 bottles. That should last me ~6 months.


----------



## GGsKin

I made another wig today, this time using a closure (my first time.) I feel a wig season closing in. I'll probably still glue the front down but I'm looking forward to the ease of application with this one.


----------



## Prettymetty

I want to wash my hair, but I don’t have the energy right now


----------



## Napp

I washed my wig today. It was nice to take it off wash and condition it and leave it on my wig block to dry. I wish I could do that with my real hair lol


----------



## Theresamonet

I thought that As I Am was a black owned brand. It's actually by Avlon Industries. The same company that developed Keracare and Affirm.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Definitely missing my twists this week. With me being so busy, twists are just easy for me to do and they really last.


----------



## DVAntDany

1. All this speak of BKT and Botox is making me curious. I've seen some video where people are putting the botox in, let it process for 30 to 40 mins, rinse out a portion and style a wng like normal. No flat irons, curling irons/wands nor round brush + blow dryer. If this is the future of hair Botox, I might want in. I like the silken effect and frizz reduction of keratin treatments. Something temporary that lasts a month or two would be great.


----------



## Prettymetty

My 2 strand twist out turned out ok on one side. My left twist was really defined. The right side needs halp though. I'll do it again tonight and wear the twists to work...


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> 1. All this speak of BKT and Botox is making me curious. I've seen some video where people are putting the botox in, let it process for 30 to 40 mins, rinse out a portion and style a wng like normal. No flat irons, curling irons/wands nor round brush + blow dryer. If this is the future of hair Botox, I might want in. I like the silken effect and frizz reduction of keratin treatments. Something temporary that lasts a month or two would be great.


Can you post a link to this video? If I could get the frizz free effect and silkening effect I would be golden!

It reminds me of a product that was called Sponge free effect hair crystallization from Maxliss.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Can you post a link to this video? If I could get the frizz free effect and silkening effect I would be golden!
> 
> It reminds me of a product that was called Sponge free effect hair crystallization from Maxliss.


Well, I just spent my break calling the companies I saw videos on. I was curious about the process since influencers are just applying the stuff like a mask and not doing the additional steps.

Im waiting for a few others to call me back. First, Nutree says it’s best to do the whole blow dry and flat iron. They say it can be used like a mask but the effects don’t last as long. Also, they do not recommend using it more than once every 3 months. This company wants you to pay for the directions in a video course. I’ve seen other videos using their keratin treatment and talk about loosening yet  preserving the curls. 

The next one is Prismax USA
I was able to find both set of directions. The professional one still says to use blow dryer and flat iron. The consumer one says they recommend using it. I watched a video where the consumer didn’t use it.

professional instructions 
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2...Nutritivo_Technical_Guide_-_English.pdf?15364

consumer instructions
https://www.prismaxusa.com/pages/instructions

YouTube video

Seems like it’s the same ol’ same ol. They are now giving that easy mask like option but it won’t give professional or decent lasting results.

I’m going to search around some more and see what I can find. I keep seeing people talk about Avalon Texture Release but it looks like it’s no different from a traditional keratin treatment either. They are just now marketing that  it doesn’t completely kill your curl pattern but no keratin treatment ever did.


----------



## DVAntDany

@Napp Back in the day when I use to use BKT, I read on professional hair boards that many stylists used Japanese thermal straightening care products to manage BKT hair. I used Milbon products especially the Nigelle ER shampoo and treatment. They literally kept my new growth feeling just as smooth as the BKT and we’re super lightweight.

What care products were you using to maintain your Botox hair?


----------



## DVAntDany

@Napp Also I just remembered one of the products that use to keep a lot of my texture. It barely made my curls bigger but it greatly reduced the frizz. It was Marcia Teixeira Soft Treatment.








						Soft Keratin Treatment
					






					shop.braziliankeratin.com
				







Back then, they didn’t have the soft chocolate. The regular soft wasn’t strong enough to give me full on BKT curls. http://braziliankeratin.com/marcia-...t/uploads/2015/01/mt-brochure-v13-LOW-RES.pdf 

I’m still trying to figure out the difference between a BKT and hair Botox. What makes them different?


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> @Napp Back in the day when I use to use BKT, I read on professional hair boards that many stylists used Japanese thermal straightening care products to manage BKT hair. I used Milbon products especially the Nigelle ER shampoo and treatment. They literally kept my new growth feeling just as smooth as the BKT and we’re super lightweight.
> 
> What care products were you using to maintain your Botox hair?


 I was using the same products I normally use except I would use a sulfate free shampoo. There was no rhyme or reason to my regimen back then. I tried alot of new stuff but nothing in particular consistently anyways.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> @Napp Also I just remembered one of the products that use to keep a lot of my texture. It barely made my curls bigger but it greatly reduced the frizz. It was Marcia Teixeira Soft Treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft Keratin Treatment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.braziliankeratin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 475829
> Back then, they didn’t have the soft chocolate. The regular soft wasn’t strong enough to give me full on BKT curls. http://braziliankeratin.com/marcia-...t/uploads/2015/01/mt-brochure-v13-LOW-RES.pdf
> 
> I’m still trying to figure out the difference between a BKT and hair Botox. What makes them different?


This was an oldie but a goodie! It was pretty popular at one point.


----------



## LostInAdream

DVAntDany said:


> @Napp Also I just remembered one of the products that use to keep a lot of my texture. It barely made my curls bigger but it greatly reduced the frizz. It was Marcia Teixeira Soft Treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft Keratin Treatment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.braziliankeratin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 475829
> Back then, they didn’t have the soft chocolate. The regular soft wasn’t strong enough to give me full on BKT curls. http://braziliankeratin.com/marcia-...t/uploads/2015/01/mt-brochure-v13-LOW-RES.pdf
> 
> I’m still trying to figure out the difference between a BKT and hair Botox. What makes them different?


I used to use the soft chocolate at first. It’s crazy that I completely forgot about it.


----------



## LostInAdream

Can’t wait to wash and deep condition tonight. I was too tired last night.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I am going to get braids again on Monday, I am worried about damage but I can't do my hair right now.


----------



## DVAntDany

LostInAdream said:


> I used to use the soft chocolate at first. It’s crazy that I completely forgot about it.


Thinking about BKT is bringing up old memories.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My scalp and the hair nearest feels so silky. I love when my hair settled down and loosens up with a protective style.  Debating on crochet braids or kinky twists next.


----------



## shasha8685

I couldn't wait until late October/early November to straighten my hair so I went ahead and did it today.  I'm liking how my Revair gets my roots nice and straight- I really need to use it more often.

We shall see how long it lasts but I'm hoping to get 2 weeks out of it.


----------



## Napp

I took out my twists because they were oily, fuzzy and tangled. It was only a week and they were tangled really badly. Then I washed and deep conditioner my hair. I tried to do a wash n go but it was late and I knew it wouldn't dry in time before I went to bed. (I refuse to sleep with wet hair) so then I washed my hair again and then blew it out with my new dyson comb attachment. My hair looks scary. I have suffered alot of damage from neglecting my hair over the last few months. I have extreme breakage. 

So I lightly flattened my hair and gave myself a cut back to shoulder length. (I had some parts at APL). I think I'm going to cut some more off. I didn't know what to do with my hair. I tried braiding it for my wig but I had no energy to put them in. I settled in putting my hair back into a braid and putting on my wig cap. My hair sucks. I hate my hair. i am going to go to the salon again and get a silk press and full trim. I just need to start all over. I'm going to stay away from braids for a while. They seem to eat my ends up.

Also I noticed my ends are a different texture than my roots. Its seems like that botox I did last year did not completely revert. So now I'm pretty much transitioning which is probably why I have so much breakage. I didnt retain my length this year. It looked great at first but it really broke off once I started wearing crochet braids back to back. I'm just sick and tired of my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m so ready to get my hair done. Friday can’t get here quick enough… it’s a 3 day weekend for me too. I’ll be sleeping as much as humanly possible


----------



## GettingKinky

@Napp 
I’m sorry you aren’t happy with your hair. Do you think the breakage is from friction?

How did you like the comb attachment for the dyson?  I have t straightened my hair in close to 4 years, but I’m tempted to do a blowout.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> @Napp
> I’m sorry you aren’t happy with your hair. Do you think the breakage is from friction?
> 
> How did you like the comb attachment for the dyson?  I have t straightened my hair in close to 4 years, but I’m tempted to do a blowout.


I think it was the crochet braids I did. The last set left me with bald patches and alot of breakage. I didnt take care of my hair the way I should and it fell or broke off.

 I didnt like the results I got from my dyson and comb attachment. It was too poofy. I prefer straightening my hair with my babyliss nano titanium dryer and a Denman or paddle brush. The dyson dried my hair very quickly though.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

The way most of the products on my black friday list are adwoa beauty lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

One of my people did me a solid by parting and ponying my hair. I had to make some minor adjustments, but the groundwork is laid and saved me about a day’s time.


----------



## DVAntDany

@Napp  I hate the situation you are currently in. It really sucks. I’m sorry you are going through this, but there is always a light at the end of the tunnel. You just have to trek through it.

Before you make any rash decisions, here are some questions you may want to ask yourself. What is your hair goal? Will getting a silk press while cutting your ends get you closer to your goal? Are you going to continue doing “low” manipulation/“protective” styles even though you find them damaging? Is starting all over better than transitioning? You said both and those are two different things. Is style more important to you than length retention right now?


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @Napp
> I’m sorry you aren’t happy with your hair. Do you think the breakage is from friction?
> 
> How did you like the comb attachment for the dyson?  I have t straightened my hair in close to 4 years, but I’m tempted to do a blowout.


Once again, I’m answering a question not address to me. Lol 

I’ve used the comb attachment. It holds on great. No problems in that department. It also dries quickly.

I didn’t blow dry my own hair. I did my mom’s. There is a learning curve. With most comb attachments you can hold your hand right behind the comb base. The Dyson’s design doesn’t allow you to do that. 

I also found myself trying to put my hand lower where the filter/vent thingy is. I could not find the right hand placement nor angling of the dryer to get the hair properly straightened. So some sections came out silky and other sections with a little puff.

Like @Napp said you’d get a better blow dry with a denman or paddle brush. Throw a round brush in there too.  But that is only because I haven’t tried mastering using the blow dryer for that. If I could get the right amount of tension, the Dyson comb attachment would produce awesome and quick blow drys.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

HealthyHair2020 said:


> The way most of the products on my black friday list are adwoa beauty lol.



I don't even know if I'm going to hold out that long lol.. The sephora sale usually hits in early November soooo....


----------



## Napp

I went to the bathroom and saw that my wig had slipped all the way back and was 2 seconds away from falling off. No one told me anything


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> I went to the bathroom and saw that my wig had slipped all the way back and was 2 seconds away from falling off. No one told me anything


That has happened to me. Also my ponytail slipped off on public transportation. People be petty.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

oneastrocurlie said:


> I don't even know if I'm going to hold out that long lol.. The sephora sale usually hits in early November soooo....


Oooh are you gonna get stuff from the new collection before then?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Oooh are you gonna get stuff from the new collection before then?



I'm going to try to hold out for the sephora sale. I should be done with a shampoo and conditioner by then and I'm mainly eye the new clarifying shampoo and restorative conditioner.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m going to make a detangler with aloe and avocado oil. I’ll do 2 big 2 strand twists for tomorrow. Thursday I’ll rock the jumbo twist out


----------



## DVAntDany

It took me from March until last week to use up my sample bottle of Innersense Hydrating Hair Bath. I used it at the very minimum once a week. Mind you, I wash my hair anywhere from 2 to 4 times a week. Besides seborrheic dermatitis, I  live on a farm/ in woods. Even if I cover my hair up, my hair will be soaked with sweat.

This stuff is so concentrated. I just bought my first full sized bottle. I probably should have gotten the liter size but I wanted to try the new AG Curl Fresh shampoo. After I made my purchase, I heard that its on the scale between AG Balance and Innersense Hydrating Hair Bath. I kind of feel like all All-purpose shampoos leave my hair feeling the same. So, they bring me no joy testing out new ones. I'm good with the AG Balance, CurlMix and the additional Innersense poo samples and few others I have. I won't be purchasing anymore until I use up my bottles.

I've made an observation. Innersense HHB cleans my scalp so well, but its detangling. It also leaves my hair super soft. I haven't tried many moisturizing shampoos, but the ones I have tried just don't clean my scalp worth a lick. My hair is fine with them though. On the other hand, cleansing conditioners with surfactants clean my scalp but do nothing for my hair.

I would love to find something I can easily get on the ground. Stuff like Design Essentials Almond and Avocado Shampoo and Mielle Pomegranate and Honey Shampoo are definitely hydrating shampoos but can't easily clean the natural sebum buildup from my scalp. Trying to see what's good quality (gently cleanses hair and scalp) in stores.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm going to try to hold out for the sephora sale. I should be done with a shampoo and conditioner by then and I'm mainly eye the new clarifying shampoo and restorative conditioner.


I'm mainly eyeing the shampoo, mask, and conditioner but depending on what BF sales look like in general I might get everything and just alternate between the lines.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Napp said:


> I took out my twists because they were oily, fuzzy and tangled. It was only a week and they were tangled really badly. Then I washed and deep conditioner my hair. I tried to do a wash n go but it was late and I knew it wouldn't dry in time before I went to bed. (I refuse to sleep with wet hair) so then I washed my hair again and then blew it out with my new dyson comb attachment. My hair looks scary. I have suffered alot of damage from neglecting my hair over the last few months. I have extreme breakage.
> 
> So I lightly flattened my hair and gave myself a cut back to shoulder length. (I had some parts at APL). I think I'm going to cut some more off. I didn't know what to do with my hair. I tried braiding it for my wig but I had no energy to put them in. I settled in putting my hair back into a braid and putting on my wig cap. My hair sucks. I hate my hair. i am going to go to the salon again and get a silk press and full trim. I just need to start all over. I'm going to stay away from braids for a while. They seem to eat my ends up.
> 
> Also I noticed my ends are a different texture than my roots. Its seems like that botox I did last year did not completely revert. So now I'm pretty much transitioning which is probably why I have so much breakage. I didnt retain my length this year. It looked great at first but it really broke off once I started wearing crochet braids back to back. I'm just sick and tired of my hair.



I'm sorry. I used to wear crochet styles back to back and had similar issues with my hair. I had to quit them.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

New client fees are strange. Why are you charging someone an extra $10 because they haven't been to your salon before? Sounds like a cash grab.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> New client fees are strange. Why are you charging someone an extra $10 because they haven't been to your salon before? Sounds like a cash grab.


Its meant to stop time wasters and flakes. Most people are willing to follow through if they make an investment. That’s like deposit fees that are not refundable. That’s potential other clients appointments and money.

So, yes it’s a cash grab, but it has a purpose. Those not willing to pay move on and all is happy.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Its meant to stop time wasters and flakes. Most people are willing to follow through if they make an investment. That’s like deposit fees that are not refundable. That’s potential other clients appointments and money.
> 
> So, yes it’s a cash grab, but it has a purpose. Those not willing to pay move on and all is happy.



But a returning client can and will flake too. The new client fee isn't a deposit, it's added to your bill at the end of the appointment. This place doesn't do deposits in general.

Not sure what purpose that extra fee is serving. It's surely not a thank you for checking out my business. It's more like here's a fee for not booking with us before.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> @Napp  I hate the situation you are currently in. It really sucks. I’m sorry you are going through this, but there is always a light at the end of the tunnel. You just have to trek through it.
> 
> Before you make any rash decisions, here are some questions you may want to ask yourself. What is your hair goal? Will getting a silk press while cutting your ends get you closer to your goal? Are you going to continue doing “low” manipulation/“protective” styles even though you find them damaging? Is starting all over better than transitioning? You said both and those are two different things. Is style more important to you than length retention right now?



My goal has been TBL hair and I've been on this board for over a decade and still havent reached it. Right now my hair doesnt have a good shape. Its just a TWA. After doing a wash n go actually dont want to cut it anymore. Its already too short for my tastes. I am going to try and grow it out from here with wash n goes and see if that's a style I can stick to with as little manipulation as possible.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> My goal has been TBL hair and I've been on this board for over a decade and still havent reached it. Right now my hair doesnt have a good shape. Its just a TWA. After doing a wash n go actually dont want to cut it anymore. Its already too short for my tastes. I am going to try and grow it out from here with wash n goes and see if that's a style I can stick to with as little manipulation as possible.


You and me are so similar beyond just curl pattern. I have frequented this place on and off since I was in high school and Im 33 right now. I've grown out my hair so many times just to mess it up at my own hands. My goal since forever has been to have waist length hair in an unstretched wash and go. Prior to now,  I settled on locs because I didn't think their was any easier way to long hair. I  too am not satisfied with my current short hair because I don't have enough length in the front for it to look like a real style. So I have all the empathy and sympathy for what you are going through right now. 

Im so glad you have a goal. If reaching TBL hair through wearing wash and gos is your main goal, then what are your micro goals/milestones/daily or consistent actions that will get you there? Hey, it never hurts to have a plan.


----------



## Theresamonet

DVAntDany said:


> It took me from March until last week to use up my sample bottle of Innersense Hydrating Hair Bath. I used it at the very minimum once a week. Mind you, I wash my hair anywhere from 2 to 4 times a week. Besides seborrheic dermatitis, I  live on a farm/ in woods. Even if I cover my hair up, my hair will be soaked with sweat.
> 
> This stuff is so concentrated. I just bought my first full sized bottle. I probably should have gotten the liter size but I wanted to try the new AG Curl Fresh shampoo. After I made my purchase, I heard that its on the scale between AG Balance and Innersense Hydrating Hair Bath. I kind of feel like all All-purpose shampoos leave my hair feeling the same. So, they bring me no joy testing out new ones. I'm good with the AG Balance, CurlMix and the additional Innersense poo samples and few others I have. I won't be purchasing anymore until I use up my bottles.
> 
> I've made an observation. Innersense HHB cleans my scalp so well, but its detangling. It also leaves my hair super soft. I haven't tried many moisturizing shampoos, but the ones I have tried just don't clean my scalp worth a lick. My hair is fine with them though. On the other hand, cleansing conditioners with surfactants clean my scalp but do nothing for my hair.
> 
> I would love to find something I can easily get on the ground. Stuff like Design Essentials Almond and Avocado Shampoo and Mielle Pomegranate and Honey Shampoo are definitely hydrating shampoos but can't easily clean the natural sebum buildup from my scalp. Trying to see what's good quality (gently cleanses hair and scalp) in stores.



Have you ever tried Keracare Hydrating Detangling? It’s my staple poo. Been using it since the 99 & the 2000’s. It’s cleansing, hydrating, inexpensive, and available at every beauty supply.


----------



## Napp

Hi


DVAntDany said:


> You and me are so similar beyond just curl pattern. I have frequented this place on and off since I was in high school and Im 33 right now. I've grown out my hair so many times just to mess it up at my own hands. My goal since forever has been to have waist length hair in an unstretched wash and go. Prior to now,  I settled on locs because I didn't think their was any easier way to long hair. I  too am not satisfied with my current short hair because I don't have enough length in the front for it to look like a real style. So I have all the empathy and sympathy for what you are going through right now.
> 
> Im so glad you have a goal. If reaching TBL hair through wearing wash and gos is your main goal, then what are your micro goals/milestones/daily or consistent actions that will get you there? Hey, it never hurts to have a plan.


 Apart from fluffing in the mornings I won't touch my hair till wash day. So far I can get only 4-5 days out of a wash n go and my goal is 7 days. That way I can wash and DC once a week and not have to worry about my hair throughout the week. Finger detangling and styling only. I dont like being in my hair that much anymore so the less I can do it(but still care for it) the better.


----------



## DVAntDany

Theresamonet said:


> Have you ever tried Keracare Hydrating Detangling? It’s my staple poo. Been using it since the 99 & the 2000’s. It’s cleansing, hydrating, inexpensive, and available at every beauty supply.


I've never used a Keracare product before. I will surely give it a try.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Hi
> 
> Apart from fluffing in the mornings I won't touch my hair till wash day. So far I can get only 4-5 days out of a wash n go and my goal is 7 days. That way I can wash and DC once a week and not have to worry about my hair throughout the week. Finger detangling and styling only. I dont like being in my hair that much anymore so the less I can do it(but still care for it) the better.


That definitely sounds like a plan. Are you thinking about joining the Jello Shot Gang for long lasting wash n gos?


----------



## Prettymetty

Hair appointment tomorrow. I havn't been able to feel my scalp in days. Roots are so thick


----------



## imaginary

Was gonna retighten on my locaversary last friday, but life happened. Have it rescheduled for this saturday and then I can fully see a year's progress with my sisterlocs.


----------



## GettingKinky

imaginary said:


> Was gonna retighten on my locaversary last friday, but life happened. Have it rescheduled for this saturday and then I can fully see a year's progress with my sisterlocs.


I love sisterlocs.  Maybe one day I will get them. How often do you get them tightened and how long does it take?


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> That definitely sounds like a plan. Are you thinking about joining the Jello Shot Gang for long lasting wash n gos?


It's on my wishlist for sure. I buy expensive products every now and then but the jello shot price makes me pause when ever I try to buy it. I'm waiting for it to be on sale again


----------



## imaginary

GettingKinky said:


> I love sisterlocs.  Maybe one day I will get them. How often do you get them tightened and how long does it take?



I definitely got to this point once I felt like I did every experimental thing I wanted to do to my natural hair, so take your time. 

I get my hair done every 5 or 6 weeks. 5 is preferred because my hair is super fine and I don't want to tug on my hair too much while it's grown out and accidentally pop out a loc. I never have but seeing the contrast between my loose strands and the relatively thicker loc is a touch jarring to me.

It takes me 2-3hrs on average. 2hrs on the good days.


----------



## Theresamonet

I need this!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Thank you for the coco noir


----------



## GettingKinky

imaginary said:


> I definitely got to this point once I felt like I did every experimental thing I wanted to do to my natural hair, so take your time.
> 
> I get my hair done every 5 or 6 weeks. 5 is preferred because my hair is super fine and I don't want to tug on my hair too much while it's grown out and accidentally pop out a loc. I never have but seeing the contrast between my loose strands and the relatively thicker loc is a touch jarring to me.
> 
> It takes me 2-3hrs on average. 2hrs on the good days.


Thanks. That’s a lot of maintenance- it’s pretty close to what my relaxer touch up schedule was before I learned about stretching. Are the tightening appointments expensive?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Theresamonet said:


> I need this!



Very creative!


----------



## Theresamonet

Does anyone have experience with Aveda’s Smooth Infusion Naturally Straight product? I ordered it last night. I want to know how the progressive curl loosening works on type 4 hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair stylist got a new product that adds shine. She called it a deep conditioner, but it smells like a rinse. As much as I rinse my Jaír I know that smell. Maybe she mixed clear rinse with the DC. Either way my hair is sleek, straight and lovely. I’m 2 months post keratin treatment. I may get another one (keratin) in November if I keep up these deep conditioners


----------



## Theresamonet

Prettymetty said:


> My hair stylist got a new product that adds shine. She called it a deep conditioner, but it smells like a rinse. As much as I rinse my Jaír I know that smell. Maybe she mixed clear rinse with the DC. Either way my hair is sleek, straight and lovely. I’m 2 months post keratin treatment. I may get another one (keratin) in November if I keep up these deep conditioners



There are actually a lot of deep conditioner/gloss treatments out now. Dphue makes one that I have in my stash. I haven’t used it though to know if it smells like a rinse.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If I could walk around in dookie braids  24-7 id have almost midback length hair too. My toddlers hair is just showing out.


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> My hair stylist got a new product that adds shine. She called it a deep conditioner, but it smells like a rinse. As much as I rinse my Jaír I know that smell. Maybe she mixed clear rinse with the DC. Either way my hair is sleek, straight and lovely. I’m 2 months post keratin treatment. I may get another one (keratin) in November if I keep up these deep conditioners


 When you apply the keratin do you only do the roots or the whole strands. Two months seems like a short time between keratin treatments. I would think getting it professionally done would have it last longer


----------



## Napp

When I had a BKT my hair sat at shoulder length by the time I was around BSL. But I see that people with much longer hair than me (with the same hair type ) their hair shrinks to their ears or chin. I'm hoping that mu shrinkage wouldnt be so drastically different than my BKT'd hair because I would like to be around shoulder length shrunken when I'm BSL or MBL


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> When you apply the keratin do you only do the roots or the whole strands. Two months seems like a short time between keratin treatments. I would think getting it professionally done would have it last longer


She did the whole strand for the first application. I’ll get it again in 2 months or so. 4 months total between treatments. I’ll see how it goes after that. It may even last 6 months


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> When I had a BKT my hair sat at shoulder length by the time I was around BSL. But I see that people with much longer hair than me (with the same hair type ) their hair shrinks to their ears or chin. I'm hoping that mu shrinkage wouldnt be so drastically different than my BKT'd hair because I would like to be around shoulder length shrunken when I'm BSL or MBL


Mine is Apl/Bsl and it shrinks to Sl with my bkt. The coils are uniformly looser. From 4b/c to 3c


----------



## Prettymetty

I just saw Absolut Liss on an Instagram reel. Results are amazing. It’s a progressive Brazilian treatment. I don’t speak the language so I don’t understand what the site is saying. I’ll ask my stylist about it next weekend


----------



## imaginary

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks. That’s a lot of maintenance- it’s pretty close to what my relaxer touch up schedule was before I learned about stretching. Are the tightening appointments expensive?


Yep it's very much a maintained style. I live in Ja. so the cost is cheaper than abroad but still relatively expensive. On par with what my friends pay for their relaxer. I like it though because I don't have to do or use anything in between like DC-ing or wrapping etc. If I want it cute, I'll spray some water and plait it up, but usually just out.


----------



## Theresamonet

Grace Eleyae slap caps are at Sephora now. For some reason, they are cheaper there than on her website.


----------



## Napp

I found out that I'm anemic and deficient in vitamin d which shocked me because I thought I had a good diet. My doctor prescribed me some supplements to help. I wonder if this is the reason of my hair starting to thin...


----------



## Colocha

Theresamonet said:


> Does anyone have experience with Aveda’s Smooth Infusion Naturally Straight product? I ordered it last night. I want to know how the progressive curl loosening works on type 4 hair.


I used it once but I hated it. It felt weird and tacky in my hair. I use their Smooth Infusion style-prep smoother and have for years but naturally straight was like elmer's glue in my head.


----------



## Theresamonet

Colocha said:


> I used it once but I hated it. It felt weird and tacky in my hair. I use their Smooth Infusion style-prep smoother and have for years but naturally straight was like elmer's glue in my head.



I’ve read some reviews that say this can happen when you use too much. Did you use it with the style prep?

My naturally straight just arrived today. But I had already gotten nervous about the curl loosening aspect, so I went back later and ordered another smooth infusion glossing straightener too. Which should be here tomorrow. I already have the style prep. I didn’t find that it did much for my hair on its own.

My hair is not very hard to straighten or to maintain in a straight style, especially just in a blown out state. But I’m trying to find the right combo of products that will give me the sleekest results, provide humidity defense, cut down on the time it takes to blow my hair out, and maintain moisture and softness. Maybe I’m asking for too much, lol, but I’m still looking.

Last night I used Olaplex #6 + Kerastase Nectar Thermique. It was pretty good. I have quite a few more combos to try.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Tuesday morning

Me :  Hi,I'm looking to get my hair done on this weekend. " Insert date"

Stylist:  I'm on vacation that weekend.

Me:  Would you be able to do it prior to vacation?

Stylist : I don't have my appt book with me, it's at home.  I will check tonight.

Me:  Thank you


A few days later ...........

Thursday

Me: Crickets 


I don't know whether to inquire again or keep it moving.


----------



## imaginary

Theresamonet said:


> Does anyone have experience with Aveda’s Smooth Infusion Naturally Straight product? I ordered it last night. I want to know how the progressive curl loosening works on type 4 hair.


Throw back! I used it for a solid year. It was a slight difference for me, but I live in a very humid place so I think maybe that impacted how it worked. That and I only blow-dried it in.


----------



## Theresamonet

imaginary said:


> Throw back! I used it for a solid year. It was a slight difference for me, but I live in a very humid place so I think maybe that impacted how it worked. That and *I only blow-dried it in.*



I didn’t think about that; it probably does make a difference. I also plan to only blow out my hair. Did your hair revert back quickly when you discontinued using it? And did it do as it claims to, and make your blow outs easier?


----------



## imaginary

Theresamonet said:


> I didn’t think about that; it probably does make a difference. I also plan to only blow out my hair. Did your hair revert back quickly when you discontinued using it? And did it do as it claims to, and make your blow outs easier?



Yeah I flat ironed for the first one and then blow-dried for the follow-ups. I didnt really notice a difference, just because blow-drying has always seemed straight forward for me. It definitely reverted, I didn't really see a loosening of my curls.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Tuesday morning
> 
> Me :  Hi,I'm looking to get my hair done on this weekend. " Insert date"
> 
> Stylist:  I'm on vacation that weekend.
> 
> Me:  Would you be able to do it prior to vacation?
> 
> Stylist : I don't have my appt book with me, it's at home.  I will check tonight.
> 
> Me:  Thank you
> 
> 
> A few days later ...........
> 
> Thursday
> 
> Me: Crickets
> 
> 
> I don't know whether to inquire again or keep it moving.


I would keep it moving.


----------



## Royalq

sigh. So ive been wigging in cornrows for about 4 months now and started to really miss my hair. So im getting braids on friday and decided to take my hair out and do some treatments and enjoy my hair for a bit. Ugh. I dont miss it lol. The shampoo process, treatments, tangling up mid-treatment. I plan on blow drying it out and impatiently waiting for my braid appointment.


----------



## Napp

Royalq said:


> sigh. So ive been wigging in cornrows for about 4 months now and started to really miss my hair. So im getting braids on friday and decided to take my hair out and do some treatments and enjoy my hair for a bit. Ugh. I dont miss it lol. The shampoo process, treatments, tangling up mid-treatment. I plan on blow drying it out and impatiently waiting for my braid appointment.


I know this feeling exactly.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Facebook being some real Richards right now. I seriously need to wash my hair and attempt to do a sew in. Orrrr, I could relax my u part wig and sew that down.


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair is dirty and the roots are starting to revert. I need to wash ASAP, but I still have to do dinner, baths, etc.

I may have to wig it for the next week or so


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Napp said:


> I found out that I'm anemic and deficient in vitamin d which shocked me because I thought I had a good diet. My doctor prescribed me some supplements to help. I wonder if this is the reason of my hair starting to thin...


yes. I was anemic and had low vitamin d a few years ago. My hair thinned out. I basically had to transition and slowly cut off the thin ends once my levels returned to normal. There was a noticeable line of demarcation.


----------



## Napp

MilkChocolateOne said:


> yes. I was anemic and had low vitamin d a few years ago. My hair thinned out. I basically had to transition and slowly cut off the thin ends once my levels returned to normal. There was a noticeable line of demarcation.


How long did it take for you to get back to normal?


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Napp said:


> How long did it take for you to get back to normal?


about six months for the iron. I had to have a series of infusions. After that I was on daily supplements. I was on a dose vitamin d supplement for 12 weeks. It took two years to grow the thin hair completely out. I didn't want to big chop.


----------



## Prettymetty

Me and this struggle bun are minding our business today. Please give me energy to do something with this mess on my head today


----------



## Mitzi

I'm an ingrate.  During Pandemic last year, I allowed my hair to matte up.  It took 2 weeks from  "light brushing/finger smoothing" into a bun.  I was shocked at the amount of struggle when it happened.  Got over that and now I'm just not taking good care of my hair again.  So, I'm going on my own Winter challenge to Doo Gro Mega Thick to stave away the dryness and give it enough oiliness to avoid tangles.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Using up and/or pitching products feels almost as good as buying new products.

Sometimes I get tired of just looking at stuff I know I'm not going to use up.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Using up and/or pitching products feels almost as good as buying new products.
> 
> Sometimes I get tired of just looking at stuff I know I'm not going to use up.


I know exactly how you feel. I like that my stash only has products I really like and intend to use.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I like that my stash only has products I really like and intend to use.



I'm getting there. I have two shampoos and a DC that might not see next month lol.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I like that my stash only has products I really like and intend to use.


I hear that! I hate buying here and there. As of now I'm only buying products I intend to use long term not just because I bought it on a whim. I don't want the product junkie life no more


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Using up and/or pitching products feels almost as good as buying new products.
> 
> Sometimes I get tired of just looking at stuff I know I'm not going to use up.


I put hecka stuff in the alley not too long lol. I'm here with you, especially if it takes too much space.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I got a closure sew in a couple of days ago. I've already taken the stuff that keeps the closure down off, and it wasn't bleached to begin with, so i got tired of the screen door look, and just rock headbands so I can still get my money's worth.


----------



## Prettymetty

I know I looked a hot ass mess today. Hair was in a blow dried bun. But these customers and coworkers kept hitting on me… must be the lashes. That’s all they see with the mask 

I’m so ready for the mask thing to be over. It affects my hair for real for real


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m so ready for my next off day. This is my second week with no days off. I had to wig it today… my next appointment is Friday 10/22

after that I’m sleeping


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need someone to take these crochet locs out. I have a party on the 23rd where i could wear my hair under a wig but  its not an immediate need to take them out but I would love  a new style.


----------



## Meritamen

I feel the urge to do length check but my hair is in box braids. Debating whether to get faux locs or twists.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I got a closure sew in a couple of days ago. I've already taken the stuff that keeps the closure down off, and it wasn't bleached to begin with, so i got tired of the screen door look, and just rock headbands so I can still get my money's worth.


I'm ready to take this out. Neow.


----------



## DVAntDany

My aunt is going out of town and may be gone until Christmas. Before I knew Madison Reed was sold at Ulta, I purchased Chi Shine Shade for her to use as a permanent for the roots and demi or semi permanent color to refresh the mid shaft to ends. The more I talked to her about color, it made me realize that the average person should just get their hair color done by a professional.

I know first hand why I feel that way. I found a pic of my hair back when I was still using BKT and alternative straighteners. I ruined my curls with the color. I didn’t use bleach. I used a high lift color that actually made it too light. My plan was to lift to the underlying pigment of level 7and tone it with a green blue based ashy level 6/5. I was missing the necessary underlying pigments because my hair turned banana peel yellow around level 8 or 9.

My toners were too dark and my hair was so porous that it kept turning blue and purple. I also couldn’t figure out how to do a proper tint back. So I foolishly used the high lift several times to strip the colors. Eventually, I settled on having a warm level 7 hair color that I wasn’t pleased with. In an act of desperation, I used Wella ColorCharm Toners and my hair felt like a brick. My hair went down hill from there.

In this pic my curls were stretchy like bubble gum when wet.  I had to be super gentle when styling.

*ignore the zombie looking solotica contacts. The ones without the limbal ring looked so weird.

This made me think about the good ol’days when my main styler was Patene Silky Moisture Whip. It was good for both blow drying my hair straight and to wear my hair curly. I recently checked out the ingredients and they look pretty trash. I think I’m unconsciously looking for a styler like that again. It looked like a mousse, but left my hair super soft with shine.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I'm ready to take this out. Neow.


It went bye bye lmao


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oooweee. It feels like the gates of hell is licking flames around my stomach right now.  This sweat cream is literally fire!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Oooweee. It feels like the gates of hell is licking flames around my stomach right now.  This sweat cream is literally fire!


So you a "hot" tamale.

I'll see myself out.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y'all had microloop extensions lately?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy belated birthday @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## Prettymetty

I can throw this wig in the closet or somewhere tomorrow. I’m finally getting my hair blown out. I’m so ready. Been looking like a rag doll for too long


----------



## ClassyJSP

Prettymetty said:


> I can throw this wig in the closet or somewhere tomorrow. I’m finally getting my hair blown out. I’m so ready. Been looking like a rag doll for too long


Exactly how I feel! I'm getting my hair relaxed on Sunday and I literally can't wait.


----------



## Prettymetty

I massaged some growth oil into my scalp and my hair has been wrapped since I got home from work at 4


----------



## discodumpling

They gone learn today! I'm on my protective grind for the foreseeable future. That means that the non Black folks in my life need to get used to twists, cornrows, plaits and knots. I started off wearing a twist out on office days but I don't feel like releasing this set of twists for 1 day in the office. They gone deal with these skinny half up half down twists t'day!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@discodumpling 
Alright, alright, alriiiight!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Wow, my baby is a whole teenager today.


----------



## discodumpling

Naan question but strange looks and others unconsciously ( or maybe consciously?) stroking and playing with their hair in my presence. My Chinese colleague actually stood by my desk and braided, unbraided and rebraided her hair while we had a conversation  
My bottle blonde boss kept flipping her platinum locs. And the Black one with the non existent hair line kept fingerings hers as well. It was an amusing display to say the least.


----------



## Mapleoats

I’ve literally bought 3 hair products for the entirety of 2021…. 

i really been out of my hair this year. *shrugs*


----------



## Lissa0821

My steamer hood cracked completely in half today, steamer has bit the dust... I wasn't even upset I have had it since 2008 so we had a good run.  I will put a tabletop steamer on my Christmas list for my family this year.


----------



## shasha8685

A few thoughts:

Stress has my hair shedding like crazy. I gotta put an end to this stress ASAP!

Trying the Melanin Hair Care twist cream again- this time in conjunction with The Doux Mousse Def. My hair seems to be taking it it well given that my twists are nice and plump.

I used to think that liquid leave in's had no place in my routine. I'm seeing now that they do. When I use them, I don't get product flaking. Who knew?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I hope this wig looks good on me!!!!!!!


----------



## icsonia22

I haven't washed my hair since August 27th. This is out of pocket but with 3 little people and homeschooling, hair has to take a back burner


----------



## secretdiamond

icsonia22 said:


> I haven't washed my hair since August 27th. This is out of pocket but with 3 little people and homeschooling, hair has to take a back burner


Girl, that is 3 months. No judgment, but remember, self-care helps you take even better care of others.


----------



## Prettymetty

I had the best cowash yesterday. I used vo5 strawberries and cream on wet hair. Massaged it in, then detangled and braided my hair. Once I rinsed out the conditioner my hair was still detangled and squeaky clean. I moisturized my ends with Hairfinity cream and garnier sleek and shine cream. I’ll oil my ends later


----------



## ms.tatiana

I really wanna dye my hair, but I don’t know what color I want


----------



## DVAntDany

I wish hair companies offered consumers an interactive display comparing fine hair, medium hair and coarse hair. All it needs to be is a sample thingy like they do with hair color that a person can touch. This way people can accurately asses their hair texture size by feeling the sample. For a very long time, I thought my hair was coarse because I was comparing it to my mom's. 

"They" say that coarse hair starts at the size of 120 microns. That's roughly the size of 2 sheets of copy paper or average sewing thread. Fine hair's average size is about 50 microns. The average sheet of copy paper is 70 microns. Regular thread is not sold in microns. The mm conversion would be 0.05mm for fine and 0.12mm for coarse. So I'm going to purchase some spools of thread and make little bundles to feel it. 

The only reason I'm even concerned is because many products especially conditioners are geared towards strand size. My hair can be easily weighed down, but I also like a little weight depending on the product. My stylist said I have medium to fine hair. I just want to know for myself what I feel my strands are. I'm interested in trying some companies that offer basic conditioners for fine hair and masks for medium to coarse hair. Pattern Beauty made it very clear that most of their conditioners are too heavy for me. Even their lightweight conditioner has some substantial weight.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I got another closure sew in and I have definitely decided I don't like it. Howeverrrr, I figured out isopropyl alcohol and this is good to get off if you don't have any lace adhesive remover. It removed 95% of the glue

My mama had this in her cabinet btw

Also forgot to add that I sprayed this until the ancestors told me it was enough and it was almost rolling down my forehead. Had a nice tingly feeling too


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm starting to regret the fact that I dyed my hair. I'm really a 1b person, and if my hair had came when it was supposed to, I would not have dyed it to begin with. The color is cute, but idk.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Thinking of getting some wild growth oil bc my edges are going through it rn.


----------



## Prettymetty

This tight wig has my head hurting. Ouch. I’ll switch my wig up next week. I couldn’t wait to get home and throw it across the room


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> This tight wig has my head hurting. Ouch. I’ll switch my wig up next week. I couldn’t wait to get home and throw it across the room


When my wig starts doing that, I HAVE to take it off, even if it's in the bathroom. I won't be able to concentrate on anything if I don't lol.


----------



## Napp

Between these wigs and headwraps I'm going to buy I don't plan on seeing my hair again until the summer if that. I'm not mad at that at all. I like popping on a wig or wrap and going and only having to moisturize my cornrows and tie my hair at night.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Napp said:


> Between these wigs and headwraps I'm going to buy I don't plan on seeing my hair again until the summer if that. I'm not mad at that at all. I like popping on a wig or wrap and going and only having to moisturize my cornrows and tie my hair at night.


What headwraps did you get?


----------



## Napp

HealthyHair2020 said:


> What headwraps did you get?


I'm getting yougonatural wraps. they are expensive though but I think they will be worth the splurge. I cant tie a wrap to save my life lol


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Napp said:


> I'm getting yougonatural wraps. they are expensive though but I think they will be worth the splurge. I cant tie a wrap to save my life lol


Ahhh I've seen the ads for those. I might be going you. I've been living in my grace slap cap when I don't have my wig on and I've been loving it.


----------



## Napp

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Ahhh I've seen the ads for those. I might be going you. I've been living in my grace slap cap when I don't have my wig on and I've been loving it.


I need to get me a slap cap for lounging too! Its on my Black Friday list but the Yougonatural wraps look so pretty and easy to tie.


----------



## imaginary

Still not at the hair stick/fork stage. Might be another year before I have the length for that, but I'm ready to maybe try some claw clips for low buns. I have never gone this long without a high bun and I kinda regret not having the urge to loc when my hair was longer, as ridiculous as that is. Timing etc.


----------



## GettingKinky

I wonder how long my hair would have been as a kid if my mom had known that you aren’t supposed to comb/brush kinky curly hair when it’s dry.


----------



## Mapleoats

I’m in the mood for a rollerset but haven’t done one in Atleast a year. Maybe tonight will be the night?


----------



## HealthyHair2020

You know you're getting over your PJism when you're now annoyed the amount of sales Youtubers now post.


----------



## Prettymetty

So I got a professional hair botox… it was only $110

I’m looking forward to seeing the results when I wash. Like will it be easier to detangle… the shine is incredible. I’m in love with


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Whew, I am past due for a haircut and need one in the worst way.


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Whew, I am past due for a haircut and need one in the worst way.


Are you going to  get  a new shape or just a trim?


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> I need to get me a slap cap for lounging too! Its on my Black Friday list but the Yougonatural wraps look so pretty and easy to tie.


Did you get either. I have both. I like my slap cap better but I only wear it when it is cold. The Yougonatural wraps I wear all year round when I just want to run out. I find the slap cap more comfortable but the wrap looks so much better when I have on something decent. I wouldn't lounge in the wrap but it does look dressier to me.


----------



## Napp

faithVA said:


> Did you get either. I have both. I like my slap cap better but I only wear it when it is cold. The Yougonatural wraps I wear all year round when I just want to run out. I find the slap cap more comfortable but the wrap looks so much better when I have on something decent. I wouldn't lounge in the wrap but it does look dressier to me.


I ended up getting the you go natural wraps. I love them! I think i will wear them more in the summer though because I have so many wigs


----------



## Meritamen

Checked my hair length and I think I'm close to where I left off 2 years ago when I got a relaxer. Almost APL for the umpteenth time. This will be my second time making it to APL if I make it. I just have to keep my hands out of my head. 
Debating whether I want to try to install a full weave or knotless braids. But I will have to practice either first.


----------



## Prettymetty

Anyone else with coarse fine/low density hair? My strands are big… I just don’t have many


----------



## KenyafromCT

I’m going to get a press and curl/trim on Friday. Need to do a length check.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> Are you going to  get  a new shape or just a trim?



I want a new shape but honestly I may chicken out and just go for a trim. I made an appointment and I have about 4 weeks to make a final decision.


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I want a new shape but honestly I may chicken out and just go for a trim. I made an appointment and I have about 4 weeks to make a final decision.


What shape do you want?


----------



## GettingKinky

wrong thread


----------



## Mapleoats

I signed up for the notification list for an official dyson refurbished supersonic. Save $100 by getting it refurbished from them instead of brand new and you still get a full warranty on it. Fingers crossed that the Black Friday returns start coming in soon cus I’m impatient


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> What shape do you want?



I'll have to look around and grab some pics, to be honest, but I'm not feeling that my hair is shorter in the front than the back. It is indeed shorter and is also where I have the most shrinkage, but "evening" it out will probably result in a short taper in the back, which I'm super on the fence about.


----------



## NaturalEnigma

Napp said:


> I ended up getting the you go natural wraps. I love them! I think i will wear them more in the summer though because I have so many wigs


I brought a “you go naturals wrap” on Urban Outfitters website during Black Friday. It’s a cute wrap and I agree with @faithVA they are cuter than the slap caps. I got a small/medium size and it was TIGHT! I don’t have a big head so I was surprised. I’m going to keep it and hope it stretches.


----------



## Napp

Just came back from the salon. I feel punked because I feel if I just had the patience to do it myself, I would have done a similar job. I'm so underwhelmed. And now I'm down 70 bucks (tip included). All I got was straight back cornrows. I don't know if I'll go back.


----------



## Meritamen

I need to put my hair back into a protective style. It's at that weird awkward stage between SL and APL where I never know what to do with it and get the urge to mess up my hair by doing something dumb to it. It needs to back up in twists, or braids, or something. I just don't have the energy. Ugh


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I hate that I dyed my hair. I don't have the time that I had before to attend to it. It feels kinda crunchy.


----------



## Mapleoats

I ended up getting a dyson supersonic! I love Dyson but I just can’t bring myself to pay full price for their stuff . Got it from a friend of a friend selling a brand new one for $100 less than retail price. Just activated the warranty on it as well. I’m very pleased. Can’t wait to try it out and see how it compares to the airwrap.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

NaturalEnigma said:


> I brought a “you go naturals wrap” on Urban Outfitters website during Black Friday. It’s a cute wrap and I agree with @faithVA they are cuter than the slap caps. I got a small/medium size and it was TIGHT! I don’t have a big head so I was surprised. I’m going to keep it and hope it stretches.



I have a M/L one and it’s still very fitted.  They need a larger size or to expand the material so it’s not as fitted.  @NaturalEnigma


----------



## NaturalEnigma

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I have a M/L one and it’s still very fitted.  They need a larger size or to expand the material so it’s not as fitted.  @NaturalEnigma


Wow, really. Then I’m going to get the M/L next time. Yeah I agree, an expander would be nice.


----------



## Napp

I think I'm going to do a length check the day before New Years eve then braid it back up


----------



## TLC1020

Just my little vent, I hate that many products have coconut oil and Shea butter in their ingredients. I just wish that trend would stop. The products that my hair thrived on did not have that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

TLC1020 said:


> Just my little vent, I hate that many products have coconut oil and Shea butter in their ingredients. I just wish that trend would stop. The products that my hair thrived on did not have that.


The majority of my products don’t have Shea butter and coconut oil. Been like that for a long time now.  If it has Shea butter it’s past the fifth ingredient  especially leave ins. Not a coconut fan.  
Only line I like in the summer with Shea butter and coconut oil is by Keracare.  I didn’t even realize it was in it.  I can get away with it because of the humidity in the air


----------



## Prettymetty

I hate that I sweat in my sleep. My roots be crinkly after just a few days… I got my blowout Saturday (sad face)


----------



## icsonia22

I think I'm going to bite the bullet and cut my hair to the shortest layer. I better get on it before i change my mind


----------



## Prettymetty

I ordered a TYMO hot brush today. So excited


----------



## faithVA

Can someone wash my hair for me please  I'm ready to cut it all off into a twa just so I don't have to fool with it.


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> I ordered a TYMO hot brush today. So excited


Let us know how it performs. From what I seen it doesn't get the hair as straight as I would want it. I would have to go over it with a flat iron or something.


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> Let us know how it performs. From what I seen it doesn't get the hair as straight as I would want it. I would have to go over it with a flat iron or something.


Will do


----------



## Prettymetty

I got a botox deep conditioner a couple weeks ago and I can tell the difference in the softness and moisture. It almost feels like my hair absorbs too much moisture now; reversion. This blowout isn’t even a week old and the roots are crip walking already


----------



## Napp

Manipulating my real hair (short of slicking my edges to blend with my wigs) gives me so much anxiety. I took out 1 cornrow to check for breakage and I felt so overwhelmed with that much hair out I braided it back up as soon as I was done.

 My hair is exhausting to me. Its not hard per se but Ive come to dislike doing it unless I'm doing a wash n go. I don't know if I can fall back in love with my hair


----------



## Prettymetty

I had plans of swimming and wearing my hair curly all week. This cold front messed my plans all up


----------



## Meritamen

I still dont have the energy to attempt knotless braids on myself. I think I am going to have to book an appointment with a braider after all. It's around that time of year and my hair is at that length where I typically do something setback worthy. I need to keep my hair out of sight and out of mind.


----------



## naturalyogini

I just got 10 inches of hair cut. More than I wanted. But it was damaged and thin.  I'm overwhelmed at how to wear it now. I took my twists out yesterday and I looked like a Chia pet. I guess I'll stick it on top of my head and slap a head band on for work.

I paid an arm and a leg for a color and cut and I still hate my hair. Maybe I should just go back to relaxers. Or buy a wig.


----------



## frizzy

@naturalyogini  I am exactly where you are,  except I did it to myself for free.  I don't work anymore so there's that, but a slap cap has been my friend.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Meritamen said:


> I still dont have the energy to attempt knotless braids on myself. I think I am going to have to book an appointment with a braider after all. It's around that time of year and my hair is at that length where I typically do something setback worthy. I need to keep my hair out of sight and out of mind.


Me too! I have every intention of doing my hair, but my mind and body are "shooots"    I just put some crochet braids in that shouldn't have taken me long but *shrugs* lol


----------



## Meritamen

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Me too! I have every intention of doing my hair, but my mind and body are "shooots"    I just put some crochet braids in that shouldn't have taken me long but *shrugs* lol


LOL yeah, I realized the amount of time it would take me to attempt it and thought the same.
I even bought a manniquen head to practice on which I haven't opened yet.    So I booked an appointment in mid-January for small knotless braids. Now I just have to figure out what to do with my hair until then.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Does anyone know what kind of website I can use thats like my own shop to sell these hair products I dont and havent used?  I dont want to use an App, unless the website has an existing app .


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Does anyone know what kind of website I can use thats like my own shop to sell these hair products I dont and havent used?  I dont want to use an App, unless the website has an existing app .


Square lets you set up a website for free I believe.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

oneastrocurlie said:


> Square lets you set up a website for free I believe.



Thank you, let me look into that @oneastrocurlie


----------



## Napp

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Does anyone know what kind of website I can use thats like my own shop to sell these hair products I dont and havent used?  I dont want to use an App, unless the website has an existing app .


Have you tried selling on mercari?


----------



## Napp

I was thinking putting a keratin treatment back in my hair but at the same time I really want to learn how to manage my texture as it grows from my scalp. I don't know what to do so I am just going to leave it alone and wear my wigs


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Never heard of it, let me look it up. Thanks @Napp


----------



## discodumpling

Can't believe I'm bout to release my twists for a holiday party with folks ion even care about...


----------



## discodumpling

It wasn't worth it ya'll. It's 11:30 on a Wednesday night and I'm still out in the streets of Harlem...with my twist out. Never. Ever. Again.


----------



## Theresamonet

Am I the only one who gets the urge to shave their head every time they find split ends. I guess I’ll never be split end free. I’m taking it very personally.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Theresamonet said:


> Am I the only one who gets the urge to shave their head every time they find split ends. I guess I’ll never be split end free. I’m taking it very personally.



The meme of Michael Jordan saying "And I took that personally" popped in my head.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

oneastrocurlie said:


> The meme of Michael Jordan saying "And I took that personally" popped in my head.


What popped up in my head was "It's upsetting me and my home girls."


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I found someone with thin density natural hair like me when straightened a few months back and now I can’t find her again. Ugh. I should have screenshot the page.


----------



## Missjaxon

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Never heard of it, let me look it up. Thanks @Napp


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Let me know where you sell when you make a decision.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

What ever dye they used tore my hair up. Never again unless _I _did it myself. But to be totally honest my slight neglect didn't help either. Poor hair. Plus I have a not so shabby amount of new growth. Also not helping my case lol.


----------



## discodumpling

COVID. (see my last 2 posts in this thread. Omicron is what I got for my night out. DS#2 & DH have also caught it.  I'm so disgusted with myself. Been safe since March 2020 and Covid caught me slipping. Please pray for me & my family. I also exposed my Mom & Dad. Daddy has had heart issues + been through a round of Covid earlier this year. The guilt is overwhelming.


----------



## GettingKinky

discodumpling said:


> COVID. (see my last 2 posts in this thread. Omicron is what I got for my night out. DS#2 & DH have also caught it.  I'm so disgusted with myself. Been safe since March 2020 and Covid caught me slipping. Please pray for me & my family. I also exposed my Mom & Dad. Daddy has had heart issues + been through a round of Covid earlier this year. The guilt is overwhelming.


I’m sorry to hear that. I think omicron is unavoidable unless you stay home all the time. I hope you all have mild cases.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Since when do you have to be a company to order from Imgredients to die for?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Currently avoiding things i need to do, by installing spring twists in my hair. I'm tired though. I've been up since before the sun rose, but i just started on my hair lol


----------



## frizzy

You sound like me.  I'm such a procrastinator...


----------



## Napp

I was going to take down my braids since its been a month but my hair seems to want to be left in peace. So I'm going to try leaving them in for another month. Hopefully it wont lock up on me.


----------



## Missjaxon

discodumpling said:


> COVID. (see my last 2 posts in this thread. Omicron is what I got for my night out. DS#2 & DH have also caught it.  I'm so disgusted with myself. Been safe since March 2020 and Covid caught me slipping. Please pray for me & my family. I also exposed my Mom & Dad. Daddy has had heart issues + been through a round of Covid earlier this year. The guilt is overwhelming.


@discodumpling 
I pray a prayer of recovery and peace from guilt. I understand the guilt though. My mom is a congestive heart failure patient with a LVAD heart pump. In 2019, I took the flu shot for the first time in 20 years because I couldn't bear it if I exposed her or my dad especially since I'm her sole caregiver. Living through this pandemic has been overwhelmingly stressful. We have had 4 exposure scares and I still blame myself for allowing my brother in my home since he works outside the house and his wife and kids go freely as if Covid doesn't exist. They all have Covid now. Our last scare was Christmas day, I still regret not stopping my brother at the door when he came to my parents house with no mask. I'm sorry, I  guess I needed to tell someone who would understand. My point was I will remember you and your family in prayer and you are not alone.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Wondering should I buy the revair for the third time just to use on the little one.  If I could stretch his hair out and braid it up with minimal fuss it would be great. I like the concept of the revair it was just too heavy for me to hold up but if im
Sitting down it might not be a problem

im  interested in the revlon brush but I’d still have to brush through his strands and that’s where the problem lies.


----------



## Prettymetty

As I was tying up my hair night before last I noticed a spot that’s broken off 1 inch in the back of my crown. The area is pretty big. I’m devastated. I told my bf and he’s all like “it’s just hair. It grows.”

He doesn’t get it. I’m not sure if the breakage is a result of my keratin treatment from July or the recent trauma/stress. I lost my dad a few months ago. I’m just really disappointed…


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> As I was tying up my hair night before last I noticed a spot that’s broken off 1 inch in the back of my crown. The area is pretty big. I’m devastated. I told my bf and he’s all like “it’s just hair. It grows.”
> 
> He doesn’t get it. I’m not sure if the breakage is a result of my keratin treatment from July or the recent trauma/stress. I lost my dad a few months ago. I’m just really disappointed…


It's probably the keratin. Looking back at old pictures I realized I could not retain length with it in my hair.  

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## secretdiamond

Theresamonet said:


> Am I the only one who gets the urge to shave their head every time they find split ends. I guess I’ll never be split end free. I’m taking it very personally.


No, you're not.  That's exactly what I did, and then I kept it at 1/2 inch for almost a year. Growing it out now, but it's not something I would ever do again.   That struggle is real.

Also, I remember seeing your hair pic in another thread, and it is gorgeous! Split ends where?  Plus, remember this (in my unpopular opinion): hair will alway split. Always. You're always going to find some. Trimming (and protective styles, treatments, etc) just tries to stay ahead of the inevitable.


----------



## imaginary

I'm waffling between disliking and loving my hair. Realizing I don't love the dark brown with the blonde as much as I initially thought I would and while I do think I should've just bleached my entire head, I'm wondering if I'd still be nit-picking it. All this to say I love it today.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

imaginary said:


> I'm waffling between disliking and loving my hair. Realizing I don't love the dark brown with the blonde as much as I initially thought I would and while I do think I should've just bleached my entire head, I'm wondering if I'd still be nit-picking it. All this to say I love it today.


I feel the same way about this reddish color i have in this head. I'm so tempted to dye my hair black, but that would just be adding insult to injury. I just gotta suck it up buttercup lmao


----------



## GettingKinky

Prettymetty said:


> As I was tying up my hair night before last I noticed a spot that’s broken off 1 inch in the back of my crown. The area is pretty big. I’m devastated. I told my bf and he’s all like “it’s just hair. It grows.”
> 
> He doesn’t get it. I’m not sure if the breakage is a result of my keratin treatment from July or the recent trauma/stress. I lost my dad a few months ago. I’m just really disappointed…


I’m so sorry about your dad.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I would love this hair color,  Just not the upkeep...


----------



## Meritamen

I don't like how my hair looks right now. It doesn't have a pleasant shape to it which I hope will get better as it continues to grow. I basically want all of my hair to touch my shoulders when in a braid out or twist out. Right now only the back touches my shoulders in that state while the hair in the front is about chin length. It looks like I have a really strange hair cut.


----------



## Meritamen

Meritamen said:


> I don't like how my hair looks right now. It doesn't have a pleasant shape to it which I hope will get better as it continues to grow. I basically want all of my hair to touch my shoulders when in a braid out or twist out. Right now only the back touches my shoulders in that state while the hair in the front is about chin length. It looks like I have a really strange hair cut.


I put the front half in a top bun and it looks much better.  I think I will try more bun hair styles and goddess braids for the few more days that my hair is out before it gets braided up next week.


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> It's probably the keratin. Looking back at old pictures I realized I could not retain length with it in my hair.
> 
> Sorry for your loss.


I’m switching to botox. So much easier and lighter on my wallet


----------



## Prettymetty

Hey beauties. I’m currently doing a 30 minute prepoo/dc on dry hair with morrocan oil mask and olive oil. I’ll shampoo with Keratin Complex smoothing shampoo and do a final rinse with Kerastase resistance conditioner. I know it’ll be so pretty after all this loving, but my new wig is here! It’s a lace bob from u nice hair. It was my first time ordering with them. Great wig and it came with several free gifts including some caterpillar lashes that I will NOT wear lol.


----------



## Plushottie

After 15 yrs natural I relaxed Sunday and wish I had done it sooner. Haven’t been on this site for 10 yrs and it’s hilarious to come full circle.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> After 15 yrs natural I relaxed Sunday and wish I had done it sooner. Haven’t been on this site for 10 yrs and it’s hilarious to come full circle.


Welcome back


----------



## GettingKinky

Plushottie said:


> After 15 yrs natural I relaxed Sunday and wish I had done it sooner. Haven’t been on this site for 10 yrs and it’s hilarious to come full circle.


I’m glad you’re enjoying your hair. What made you decide to relax?


----------



## Plushottie

GettingKinky said:


> I’m glad you’re enjoying your hair. What made you decide to relax?


I didn’t like how I looked with it and it never really looked good wearing it out. I went natural thinking it was the most elite thing to be but just in this first week I feel so great.


----------



## Napp

Plushottie said:


> I didn’t like how I looked with it and it never really looked good wearing it out. I went natural thinking it was the most elite thing to be but just in this first week I feel so great.


How long is your hair? Did you feel as the natural hair flattered you a bit more when you had more length? Sometimes I toy with getting a relaxer but I am trying to stay natural for the length retention. Oddly enough I had the longest hair when I was relaxed and doing roller sets.


----------



## secretdiamond

Napp said:


> How long is your hair? Did you feel as the natural hair flattered you a bit more when you had more length? Sometimes I toy with getting a relaxer but I am trying to stay natural for the length retention. *Oddly enough I had the longest hair when I was relaxed and doing roller sets.*


To be honest, this thought crossed my mind recently, while browsing the hair forum.  I remember back in the day (when it was relaxed heads > natural), it was the norm seeing members sporting APL and longer hair-- and commonly folks reaching BSL and WL.
I'm really seeing so much less of that now (when the natural hair is straightened).


----------



## Plushottie

Napp said:


> How long is your hair? Did you feel as the natural hair flattered you a bit more when you had more length? Sometimes I toy with getting a relaxer but I am trying to stay natural for the length retention. Oddly enough I had the longest hair when I was relaxed and doing roller sets.


It varied but possible bsl at one point but for me it just made me look frumpy and I didn’t enjoy my hair time. This time around as a relaxed babe I know what to watch for and how to care for it. I had wanted to for the past 2/3 yrs but one thing I keep in mind it’s just hair.


----------



## Napp

secretdiamond said:


> To be honest, this thought crossed my mind recently, while browsing the hair forum.  I remember back in the day (when it was relaxed heads > natural), it was the norm seeing members sporting APL and longer hair-- and commonly folks reaching BSL and WL.
> I'm really seeing so much less of that now (when the natural hair is straightened).


There just doesn't seem to be that many people growing out their hair long anymore. It seems the shift its toward more trendy natural haircuts and alot of braids and wigs. I guess if you can buy it why bother to grow it? I love looking at super long natural hair. 


Plushottie said:


> It varied but possible bsl at one point but for me it just made me look frumpy and I didn’t enjoy my hair time. This time around as a relaxed babe I know what to watch for and how to care for it. I had wanted to for the past 2/3 yrs but one thing I keep in mind it’s just hair.


You can always grow it back if you don't end up liking it. I love the wash n go life too much to relax it straight again even though my hair was always laid. Maybe if they ever come out with some type of fool proof texturizer I would try that. All this relaxer talk makes me want to straighten my hair lol

What products will you be using on your relaxed hair? Do you need to get new stuff?


----------



## Royalq

Im frustrated! Lately when i wash my hair and start apply product afterwards, these weird white balls form throughout my hair. I end up having to rewash or cowash my hair to get it out. Im not sure what causes it. Today i used completely different products and still it happened. I plan to cowash in the morning before work but i wish i didnt have to. Any ideas as to whats causing this?


----------



## Plushottie

Royalq said:


> Im frustrated! Lately when i wash my hair and start apply product afterwards, these weird white balls form throughout my hair. I end up having to rewash or cowash my hair to get it out. Im not sure what causes it. Today i used completely different products and still it happened. I plan to cowash in the morning before work but i wish i didnt have to. Any ideas as to whats causing this?


Have you clarified recently? I’m only wondering if there’s some build up that’s not allowing things to penetrate


----------



## Plushottie

Napp said:


> There just doesn't seem to be that many people growing out their hair long anymore. It seems the shift its toward more trendy natural haircuts and alot of braids and wigs. I guess if you can buy it why bother to grow it? I love looking at super long natural hair.
> 
> You can always grow it back if you don't end up liking it. I love the wash n go life too much to relax it straight again even though my hair was always laid. Maybe if they ever come out with some type of fool proof texturizer I would try that. All this relaxer talk makes me want to straighten my hair lol
> 
> What products will you be using on your relaxed hair? Do you need to get new stuff?


I’m lucky my products will flow nicely to my relaxed hair as I was using olaplex and tgin. I’m trying to curb my product junkie ways but did splurge on a seamless comb, conditioning cap for when I don’t want want my hooded dryer.
Those single strand knots were the bane of my existence lol. I cowashed yesterday and was like my shower isn’t full of hair woo.


----------



## secretdiamond

Napp said:


> There just doesn't seem to be that many people growing out their hair long anymore. It seems the shift its toward more trendy natural haircuts and alot of braids and wigs. *I guess if you can buy it why bother to grow it?* I love looking at super long natural hair.



I guess.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> Im frustrated! Lately when i wash my hair and start apply product afterwards, these weird white balls form throughout my hair. I end up having to rewash or cowash my hair to get it out. Im not sure what causes it. Today i used completely different products and still it happened. I plan to cowash in the morning before work but i wish i didnt have to. Any ideas as to whats causing this?


I second the clarifying. I also like mixing the products I intend on using in my head on my hands before I apply it to my hair.  Sometimes certain products don't play well with others.


----------



## Prettymetty

ETA I just found a single strand knot in my unit and I’m so tickled


----------



## imaginary

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I would love this hair color,  Just not the upkeep...


Hair wax for the itch?


----------



## GettingKinky

I feel like the hair world is slowly turning back to relaxed hair.
Of course this would happen just when I figured out how to do a great wash n go and found a stylist who gives me amazing cuts


----------



## Royalq

Plushottie said:


> Have you clarified recently? I’m only wondering if there’s some build up that’s not allowing things to penetrate


I clarified 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Royalq

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I second the clarifying. I also like mixing the products I intend on using in my head on my hands before I apply it to my hair.  Sometimes certain products don't play well with others.


I think it was my Dc mix. I added some coconut oil and aloe gel and one of them must be the culprit


----------



## Plushottie

Royalq said:


> I think it was my Dc mix. I added some coconut oil and aloe gel and one of them must be the culprit


That makes sense coconut oil is such a persnickety oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

imaginary said:


> Hair wax for the itch?


Is there a burnt orange ish one that would stain dark hair. ? @imaginary


----------



## Napp

Royalq said:


> I think it was my Dc mix. I added some coconut oil and aloe gel and one of them must be the culprit


It might have been the aloe gel. It doesnt work good with other products and will curdle up


----------



## secretdiamond

GettingKinky said:


> I feel like the hair world is slowly turning back to relaxed hair.
> Of course this would happen just when I figured out how to do a great wash n go and found a stylist who gives me amazing cuts



While I do think some will go back, I don’t think it will be nearly as much as before. Maybe 20-25% may shift back? A great majority will continue to refuse to go back to the creamy crack.
What I love is that we are now sooo much more comfortable with our natural tresses, than in recent history (especially stylists).
And, many hairstylists (that I see on IG) refuse to work on relaxed hair.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I feel like the hair world is slowly turning back to relaxed hair.
> Of course this would happen just when I figured out how to do a great wash n go and found a stylist who gives me amazing cuts


I started seeing this trend happen mid 2019. It looked like many family members, friends and locals started going back relaxed in unison. Majority that I knew personally went to a professional stylist to have it done. These were the same diy people who changed styles every week.

COVID kind of messed up everything. Every single one of my friends and family who decided to relax now have a whole new head of natural hair. I think the novelty of it wore off and they became lazy relaxed heads. Many found out neglecting relaxed hair was not the same as neglecting natural hair.

To piggy back of your observation, I want to say I see more people going back to the salon for whatever hair situation. I also see more professional telling people how to care for their hair between visits and not pushing for them to come so often. I see the era of the do-it-yourselfer coming to a halt as the earth mama/green washing movement becomes more commercialized.

Look on the bright side. You will definitely stand out with your great cut and style if natural hair for adults becomes a thing of the past.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Would be nice if the original Sheamoisture Shea butter leave in came back.


----------



## GettingKinky

secretdiamond said:


> While I do think some will go back, I don’t think it will be nearly as much as before. Maybe 20-25% may shift back? A great majority will continue to refuse to go back to the creamy crack.
> What I love is that we are now sooo much more comfortable with our natural tresses, than in recent history (especially stylists).
> And, many hairstylists (that I see on IG) refuse to work on relaxed hair.


I also love that we are more comfortable with our natural hair. I just hope we don’t lose that comfort. I know straight hair will be trendy again, but I don’t want natural hair to disappear for 20+ years like it did in the 80s 90s


----------



## Royalq

Napp said:


> It might have been the aloe gel. It doesnt work good with other products and will curdle up


Ughhh. I was watching ayuervedic videos and they add aloe gel to their hair mixes so that why ive been trying it. But i think it might be the issue


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Really trying my hardest not to buy some Eco Slay products rn. I've been watching Jello Shot reviews for dayyyyys now. I think after Q1 is done/a really good sale comes, I'll get them.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Really trying my hardest not to buy some Eco Slay products rn. I've been watching Jello Shot reviews for dayyyyys now. I think after Q1 is done/a really good sale comes, I'll get them.


Just buy it and don't make yourself crazy.


----------



## Plushottie

Haven’t been on this site a week and already have an item I may get just from scrolling.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> Haven’t been on this site a week and already have an item I may get just from scrolling.


This site will get cha lmao


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> This site will get cha lmao


It does. I bought a cap steamer and now I have a standing steamer bookmarked. All for beauty lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Speaking of standing steamer, my wonderful partner finally got me one. I was lusting for one for a long time. I am so geeked to use it when it gets here.


----------



## Theresamonet

I have a standing steamer in storage. Steaming never did anything for my hair. I hate how at the salons they only steam when they condition now. Just give me some good ol’ dry heat.


----------



## Plushottie

Theresamonet said:


> I have a standing steamer in storage. Steaming never did anything for my hair. I hate how at the salons they only steam when they condition now. Just give me some good ol’ dry heat.


Oh this makes me pause.


----------



## Theresamonet

Plushottie said:


> Oh this makes me pause.



It depends on what your hair needs. IME, steaming gets more water into your hair quickly. If your hair is dehydrated and thirsty (and probably low po), this is good. It did nothing to help deep conditioner penetrate. In fact, my conditioner just rolled off, and didn’t seem to get in at all with steaming. I started alternating between the streamer with no product, and dry heat with a conditioner. But ultimately it was just an extra unnecessary step for me, because I don’t have an issue with getting water into my strands without the steamer.


----------



## Mapleoats

I’m trying to perfect a technique to get my hair silky(ish) straight with minimal heat/ no flat iron. Round brushing does not work for my hair, and I’m no good at it/was tearing my hair out. The closest I’ve ever gotten to what I’m looking for was a good rollerset with a light pass on the flat iron. I haven’t roller set in a minute because I’m lazy, but I might dust them off in a few weeks and try rollerset + blow out.

i bounce between wanting my hair styled and wanting it left alone so it can grow and flourish lol. Atleast I know that when I reach my goal length (classic) I won’t be bored.


----------



## DVAntDany

Mapleoats said:


> I’m trying to perfect a technique to get my hair silky(ish) straight with minimal heat/ no flat iron. Round brushing does not work for my hair, and I’m no good at it/was tearing my hair out. The closest I’ve ever gotten to what I’m looking for was a good rollerset with a light pass on the flat iron. I haven’t roller set in a minute because I’m lazy, but I might dust them off in a few weeks and try rollerset + blow out.
> 
> i bounce between wanting my hair styled and wanting it left alone so it can grow and flourish lol. Atleast I know that when I reach my goal length (classic) I won’t be bored.


All round brushes are not created equal. There are some that are created for thick and curly hair. They feel much different from the average round brush. They also have a mix of boar bristles and nylon.

At 11:37 this brush might work better than the average round brush. Its like half a brush. You might have to watch the vid to hear the name or check out the same video on facebook to read the name in the comments.


Also, a paddle brush or denman brushworks great too. Its all about the tension.


Paddle Brush


Denman Brush. I like the effect of the heavy denman brush. It gets my hair much like hers but I don't have her texture.

This video helped me many years ago.



I got a tip from a dvd that works pretty well. After you finish blow drying with a brush, go over everything with a fine tooth carbon seamless comb. You literally blow dry with a comb.  It gets the edges really smooth and will further silken the hair.

What products are using along with it?


----------



## Mapleoats

DVAntDany said:


> All round brushes are not created equal. There are some that are created for thick and curly hair. They feel much different from the average round brush. They also have a mix of boar bristles and nylon.
> 
> At 11:37 this brush might work better than the average round brush. Its like half a brush. You might have to watch the vid to hear the name or check out the same video on facebook to read the name in the comments.
> 
> 
> Also, a paddle brush or denman brushworks great too. Its all about the tension.
> 
> 
> Paddle Brush
> 
> 
> Denman Brush. I like the effect of the heavy denman brush. It gets my hair much like hers but I don't have her texture.
> 
> This video helped me many years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a tip from a dvd that works pretty well. After you finish blow drying with a brush, go over everything with a fine tooth carbon seamless comb. You literally blow dry with a comb.  It gets the edges really smooth and will further silken the hair.
> 
> What products are using along with it?


Thanks for these tips! That brush looks really good. I use the Dyson Airwrap and usually get pretty good results, I might just be trying to push the limit on what my hair is able to achieve lol. The flip trick looks good and something I can readily try with the airwrap brush, which is similar in design to a denman brush.

I wish the airwrap came with a boar bristle type of attachment. I guess tension really is the piece I may be missing. My hair is also much more textured than any of the girls in the video so it might just not be possible for me without a flat iron. But that won’t stop me from trying lol!


----------



## LushLox

Why do I have some sort of addiction to electric hair tools? I have hot brushes, hot rollers, Dyson supersonic, the Corrales and a few others, and it's *still* not enough. I'm already eyeing up another brush. I need some sort of help. 

And what is the most crazy thing is I don't even use heat that often, I just like to have them 'just in case'


----------



## Theresamonet

Mapleoats said:


> I’m trying to perfect a technique to get my hair silky(ish) straight with minimal heat/ no flat iron. Round brushing does not work for my hair, and I’m no good at it/was tearing my hair out. The closest I’ve ever gotten to what I’m looking for was a good rollerset with a light pass on the flat iron. I haven’t roller set in a minute because I’m lazy, but I might dust them off in a few weeks and try rollerset + blow out.
> 
> i bounce between wanting my hair styled and wanting it left alone so it can grow and flourish lol. Atleast I know that when I reach my goal length (classic) I won’t be bored.



What I used to do was blow my hair out as straight as possible, and then use either hot rollers, Caruso steam rollers, or just large flexi rods and sit under the hooded dryer.


----------



## secretdiamond

LushLox said:


> Why do I have some sort of addiction to electric hair tools? I have hot brushes, hot rollers, Dyson supersonic, the Corrales and a few others, and it's *still* not enough. *I'm already eyeing up another brush. *I need some sort of help.
> 
> And what is the most crazy thing is I don't even use heat that often, I just like to have them 'just in case'



What brush is that? Asking for a friend


----------



## Plushottie

I ordered a steamer and feel like I could have a beauty parlor in my house lol. My hair better grow well this yr bc the investment. But I adore my hair that I recently relaxed. Natural hair is beautiful but for me the ease and aesthetic of my hair now makes me happy.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm low po, and my hair be THIRSTY. I started getting steam treatments at the Egyptians when I went for my quarterly trims and my hair felt so soft. It really might help now I'm nurturing my hair back to life lol.


----------



## LushLox

secretdiamond said:


> What brush is that? Asking for a friend



The T3 Aire Brush Duo. Fortunately it's not available where I am yet 









√


----------



## LushLox

Plushottie said:


> I ordered a steamer and feel like I could have a beauty parlor in my house lol. My hair better grow well this yr bc the investment. But I adore my hair that I recently relaxed. Natural hair is beautiful but for me the ease and aesthetic of my hair now makes me happy.



A steamer is amazing, but be careful not to overdo it, it can be tempting!


----------



## Napp

Headwraps are coming so clutch for zoom meetings! I don't even bother with a zoom wig anymore!


----------



## imaginary

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Is there a burnt orange ish one that would stain dark hair. ? @imaginary


Mofajang seems to be the fave.


----------



## imaginary

Napp said:


> Headwraps are coming so clutch for zoom meetings! I don't even bother with a zoom wig anymore!


They save my life on a regular


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> The T3 Aire Brush Duo. Fortunately it's not available where I am yet
> 
> View attachment 478405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> √


Funny thing, i bought a flat iron from this company and i don't use it. Idk why the heck i was thinking about this brush


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Funny thing, i bought a flat iron from this company and i don't use it. Idk why the heck i was thinking about this brush



Oh yeah I've got a T3 curling iron too, I've used it once.


----------



## LushLox

I've just been wearing my hair in pocahontas plaits; I do wonder whether it's an acceptable look for Teams meetings but at this point I don't care it really works for me. I just take my plaits down every few days to m&s plait back up and cover, no combing. And my hair is always neat and polished. I normally add just a touch of make up. Anyway even with that minimal look, I still look ten times more put together than my YT colleagues lol


----------



## Plushottie

LushLox said:


> A steamer is amazing, but be careful not to overdo it, it can be tempting!


Good tip I’m leaning every other wash day.


----------



## Napp

I'm thinking of canceling my wig cornrow appointment and installing some crochet braids. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Lylddlebit

LushLox said:


> Why do I have some sort of addiction to electric hair tools? I have hot brushes, hot rollers, Dyson supersonic, the Corrales and a few others, and it's *still* not enough. I'm already eyeing up another brush. I need some sort of help.
> 
> And what is the most crazy thing is I don't even use heat that often, I just like to have them 'just in case'


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm so excited about my knotless braids this weekend. Hopefully they last a few weeks. My anniversary is on Vday so I'll want a fresh botox treatment and blowout/trim.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Me1: Cut your hair
Me2: But I don't want to, I just grew it back
Me1:I don't care, you hate the color and your hair is dry as the Sahara Desert. You have enough new growth to braid. Cut. Your. Hair.
Me2:


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why this man had me looking like vintage Oprah   I took all the body out though.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got my braids! She was quick too


----------



## Plushottie

I’m taking my new steamer for a twirl and I’m in love feeling wealthy.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I had braids in my hair off and on from August to December, I really liked them but I never figured out how to sleep with them very uncomfortable...anyway I decided to take them out and cut all my hair off, I'm enjoying this new look.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I hate that my head is so hot I can't wear anything on it, and i have no idea where my satin pillow cases are. I keep taking my hair cap on and off. Poor hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I need to teach my head how to do its own hair without involving my wallet or my arms   I need a wig for every style I want, but I get tired of wigs and want my own hair out  Some days I don't even want hair especially if it's taking forever and a day to do it. Be straight up tempted to shave the part I'm not doing so I can be done faster.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Guess the bonnet was too hot for my head. I switched to my braid cap and put hair in a tiny top bun and I feel tons better lol.


----------



## Meritamen

It's been a week so far and I am enjoying these knotless box braids. I literally don't have to do anything if I don't want to and still look cute.


----------



## Napp

Would you listen to a youtuber that talks about natural hair but wears a wig?(of all textures) I'm trying to see how I can make these YouTube streets work for me but I don't want to give up my wigs


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> Would you listen to a youtuber that talks about natural hair but wears a wig?(of all textures) I'm trying to see how I can make these YouTube streets work for me but I don't want to give up my wigs


Yes, as long as you wear your hair out some of the time.


----------



## shasha8685

These grays are getting on my nerves!
I'm about to dye my hair because they are getting out of hand!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shasha8685 said:


> These grays are getting on my nerves!
> I'm about to dye my hair because they are getting out of hand!


That's what I did, but my hair ended up like Kentucky Fried Keratin. I gotta choose either the relaxer or the color lol. Right now it's neither.


----------



## Plushottie

I really be feeling so glam under the steamer it’s opulence.


----------



## Napp

I need to cut the hair spending out. I am going to try for a no buy for the month of February. I can't keep buying at the rate I am and not using product. I am going to try and do a full wash day every week and see if I can use up some products. I have so much gel its unbelievable!


----------



## Plushottie

Napp said:


> I need to cut the hair spending out. I am going to try for a no buy for the month of February. I can't keep buying at the rate I am and not using product. I am going to try and do a full wash day every week and see if I can use up some products. I have so much gel its unbelievable!


I feel this way about wigs like you don’t even like being on camera that much at work so you just collecting.


----------



## spacetygrss

Sigh. Of course, I get my hair perfect and then get alopecia areata. Of course.
At least, my spots are filling in quickly. The spots popped up about 3 weeks ago and they‘re already covered with peach fuzz. My derm was pleased.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I tried to do my crochet braids without cornrows but my hair and scalp would not let a chick be great, so cornrows it is lmao


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

When they said micro braids, they really meant micro.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

These braids so raggedy, I'm glad they're crochet braids.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> When they said micro braids, they really meant micro.


I didn't feel like editing but I'm glad they're crochet micro braids lol. I bought 20 packs but the shipping was     due to the nature of how they're made, I'll probably have no problems washing them, and I might not have to buy any for a while, but I just might anyway because you know how these companies act.

I'm thinking that they can be hot water dipped, but I might have to experiment. My little heathen is a big fan of them, so I tied some to the door for her, but she still tried to get mine little stinker


----------



## GettingKinky

spacetygrss said:


> Sigh. Of course, I get my hair perfect and then get alopecia areata. Of course.
> At least, my spots are filling in quickly. The spots popped up about 3 weeks ago and they‘re already covered with peach fuzz. My derm was pleased.


 
I’m glad it’s growing back quickly.


----------



## spacetygrss

GettingKinky said:


> I’m glad it’s growing back quickly.


Thank you!
It’s so frustrating, but I’m taking it in stride. The last two years have been frustrating. It could be a lot worse.


----------



## nyeredzi

Indigenous Strandz little clip of her shrinkage reminds me of mine. No evidence of hair/curls getting weighed down as your hair gets longer:


----------



## oneastrocurlie

nyeredzi said:


> Indigenous Strandz little clip of her shrinkage reminds me of mine. No evidence of hair/curls getting weighed down as your hair gets longer:



Wow. Our hair is amazing.


----------



## GettingKinky

nyeredzi said:


> Indigenous Strandz little clip of her shrinkage reminds me of mine. No evidence of hair/curls getting weighed down as your hair gets longer:


That is unreal. I think this is how my hair would behave if it ever got that long.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

nyeredzi said:


> Indigenous Strandz little clip of her shrinkage reminds me of mine. No evidence of hair/curls getting weighed down as your hair gets longer:


I saw this lol I can see my shrinkage doing this to me, because why not


----------



## ClassyJSP

Everyone is into blunt cut ends but I really like how my hair naturally grows into a U shape.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Whoops, took my hair down lol. These hair styles are lasting me way less lately lol. This time, it was uncomfortable to sleep in.


----------



## Prettymetty

I haven't got a trim since July. I know I'm a few months overdue. I'll get as much growth before then that way I don't notice the trim. I'm using hair growth co rice water leave in on my scalp. It smells so good. I use the oil occasionally, but that doesn't smell good at all.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have to stop trying to cut corners lol. It always takes me longer when I do that. Now I have to take down my hair and redo it, but for now I'm gonna wear a headwrap. I'll try it again tomorrow lmao


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I need to take a break from doing hair. I'm putting in some mini braids with no discernable parts outside the main parts I made, and I'm going to wrap some hair around them. I may or may not let them loc. I am gonna  make sure my edges look somewhat presentable, because it would probably bother me


----------



## Royalq

currently using rice water along with fenugreek pills, hair skin and nails pills, and iron. I feel like the rice water is helping alot actually. I have an inch of growth on my crown for the month of January, my average growth is 0.3 inch/month. But the growth seems to be relative to the growth of that area of my head if that makes sense. Like my crown always grows the most, it always grows the 0.3 so it grew an inch, but areas like my nape always grow very slowly so while there is growth there its not an inch. 
So im challenging myself to try and use a rice water spray everyday on my scalp for February to see how much I can get in a month. Im excited because Ive been a LHCFer for over 10 years and have tried soooooo many growth aides and my hair always only gave me 0.3 a month. I half didnt think rice water would do anything but i figured since i dont have to buy anything and my hair loves protein anyways so why not. And there was so much evidence online of it working for people. 
I wonder if i can solidify 12 inches this year??


----------



## Napp

Royalq said:


> currently using rice water along with fenugreek pills, hair skin and nails pills, and iron. I feel like the rice water is helping alot actually. I have an inch of growth on my crown for the month of January, my average growth is 0.3 inch/month. But the growth seems to be relative to the growth of that area of my head if that makes sense. Like my crown always grows the most, it always grows the 0.3 so it grew an inch, but areas like my nape always grow very slowly so while there is growth there its not an inch.
> So im challenging myself to try and use a rice water spray everyday on my scalp for February to see how much I can get in a month. Im excited because Ive been a LHCFer for over 10 years and have tried soooooo many growth aides and my hair always only gave me 0.3 a month. I half didnt think rice water would do anything but i figured since i dont have to buy anything and my hair loves protein anyways so why not. And there was so much evidence online of it working for people.
> I wonder if i can solidify 12 inches this year??


Keep us posted! I was trying to shoot for and inch per month too but I can't seem to figure out a way to get past .5 in a month or less but I'm not sure if my hair isn't growing that fast or if I'm having alot of breakage.


----------



## Prettymetty

No one:

Me: ok I'm ready to take these braids down...

I almost made it to 3 weeks. These growth aids have me outchea looking fuzzy. Too bad the weather is crappy this week. I'd get a blowout. I'll just take these down, shampoo, dc and throw the wig back on.


----------



## Napp

I am going to use mostly professional products on my hair for a year and see how my hair fares. I am also going to see if I can stick to the same products all year. ( except for stylers) I'm tired of being such a product junkie.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I feel real grown drinking this tea without honey.  The licorice makes it sweet, but I cant stand the taste of licorice. Sigh.

Liquid fast all day today. Lets see if Im able to not kill anyone before 2 pm.


----------



## Royalq

Napp said:


> Keep us posted! I was trying to shoot for and inch per month too but I can't seem to figure out a way to get past .5 in a month or less but I'm not sure if my hair isn't growing that fast or if I'm having alot of breakage.


Have you ever done braids or a weave? Did your hair grow doing that?

yeah im careful with it because the rice water seems to be drying my hair out. So im only applying it to my roots now and upping my deep conditioning to twice a weeks and twice weekly baggying. There's no point in growing 1 inch a month if your hair is so try its snapping and breaking off and the same rate.


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> Would you listen to a youtuber that talks about natural hair but wears a wig?(of all textures) I'm trying to see how I can make these YouTube streets work for me but I don't want to give up my wigs


Yes. Especially if she is knowledgeable. Wigs are a protective style. No judgment here. I wear them too. Ain't nobody got time to tussle with these 4b kinks everyday


----------



## Prettymetty

Tomorrow I'm off so I can take down my braids. They are pretty big so it should be quick.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m all about supporting but sis, you’re making tinctures and not listing any ingredients.  Who’s trusting you (  )


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Side note. Not stressing really does allow you to enjoy life.  Even when it’s not perfect.  I’m sitting on this couch in my own house with no worries 

Now , I miss my mom like crazy and I would love a significant other with some common sense but by golly. I’m SO blessed.


----------



## DVAntDany

It's finally time. I'm ready to get a protective style. This past year has taught me how to take care of my hair in its curly state. I'm now ready to learn a new skill. Although I know lots about making extensions look good, I never took the time to truly care for my hair underneath them. Back then I was only good for straight hair natural stuff.

I really miss playing with my hair, but I have traumatic memories of me F'in it up. To resist the urge of diy self sabotage, I want to return to my old bae, the sew-in. Plus, I’m sick of continuously beating myself up for past hair mistakes.

I'm not giving up on curly hair. The plan is to do a curly install. This way I can play with the cut and color without messing up my growth progress. 

In the past, I was obsessed with length when it came to extensions. I put myself in a compromised position trying to blend my short leave-out especially when worn curly. To mitigate this problem, I'm going to start out with shorter lengths. I want face framing curtain bang that will blend easily with my leave-out. As my hair grows longer, I might go back to my favorite method of install which is the ivy flip-over method.

Watching Angela Simmons and Tamika Bell of Simply Tamika on YT sparked this old desire. I’m excited to start doing “healthy” protective styles. This time I’ll know what to do both in and out of extensions.


----------



## Royalq

Finally did my much needed monthly maintenance wash (i wash weekly but this is my protein maintenance wash). 
-i did an olive/ avocado oil hot oil treatment on dry hair
-Use PUR hardwater shampoo to clarify and remove any mineral build up 
- olaplex no. 1 & 2 stand alone treatment
- Aphogee two step
- rice water topped with my DC
Then slept overnight with the DC and proceeded with styling

i procrastinate alot with hair maintenance and i need to get it together. Rice water seems to be really working for me and here i am self-sabotaging myself. I dont want my efforts to go to waste.


----------



## shasha8685

Doing these two strand twists and only finger parting my hair has yielded the best results thus far. And it takes less time than stopping to actually part my hair with a comb.

Noted.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Patiently waiting for my starter locs appointment next month lol. I need to wash, deep condition, and steam my hair since my boo thang kindly put it together for me. Then it's "choppa style" for my hair where's a twerking emoji when you need it


----------



## Prettymetty

I just rubbed some rice water leave in on my scalp and hair. I won’t have an off day until March. So that’s when I’ll get my hair done


----------



## DVAntDany

It’s a hard pill to swallow, but getting a weave isn’t as easy as I had imagined. At the last minute, I had one professionally put in because I had to take pictures for something. Let’s just say it didn’t turn out the way I initially thought it would.

Even though I didn’t spend too too much, I know this is something I can do myself. My past handiwork was much better than this, but I’m super rusty. I need to learn how to officially cornrow braid. I don’t know the art of making them firm nor how to add extensions to them for a decent anchor braid.

Now that I’m mildly upset about my hair, more common sense has started flooding in. If I decide to engage in protective styles with extensions for extended amounts of time, my hair will become dehydrated. Supposedly, dehydrated hair is the antithesis of the wash n go. The wash n go is all I know right now for my short hair. I don’t want to take away my go to style for breaks in between installs.

I know I can easily install box braids and twists myself. The question still remains, do I want to kill my wash n go for versatility?


----------



## NaturalEnigma

I need to stop leaving my conditioners in my head for so long. They give me headaches and a sore scalp. I feel like my hair is being effected now too with my ends being stringy and breaking. I need to wash my hair in the early morning and be done by the evening. My laziness to rinse and twist my hair is leading to damage.


----------



## Plushottie

I really love hair care but I need to accept that my hair probably will never be long long and just be ok with it being what it is. I use to live on this site 10yrs ago and now I have better items but my hair is what it is. Thankful for my wig drawer.


----------



## Prettymetty

I took my braids down and kept the same parts to do plaits after I detangled. I’ll wig it until my next appointment


----------



## Prettymetty

Royalq said:


> currently using rice water along with fenugreek pills, hair skin and nails pills, and iron. I feel like the rice water is helping alot actually. I have an inch of growth on my crown for the month of January, my average growth is 0.3 inch/month. But the growth seems to be relative to the growth of that area of my head if that makes sense. Like my crown always grows the most, it always grows the 0.3 so it grew an inch, but areas like my nape always grow very slowly so while there is growth there its not an inch.
> So im challenging myself to try and use a rice water spray everyday on my scalp for February to see how much I can get in a month. Im excited because Ive been a LHCFer for over 10 years and have tried soooooo many growth aides and my hair always only gave me 0.3 a month. I half didnt think rice water would do anything but i figured since i dont have to buy anything and my hair loves protein anyways so why not. And there was so much evidence online of it working for people.
> I wonder if i can solidify 12 inches this year??


Yes that rice water is the truth. I’ve been using it just a couple weeks and the growth is noticeable. I may cowash and massage some rice water leave in into my scalp tonight.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I realized I've never big chopped my own hair. I always let someone else do it. But todayyyy....I cut my hair. I look like a microphone   Surprisingly I cut a lot off. Probably more needs to go on the chopping block, but at this point I have did what I can do.


----------



## Napp

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I realized I've never big chopped my own hair. I always let someone else do it. But todayyyy....I cut my hair. I look like a microphone   Surprisingly I cut a lot off. Probably more needs to go on the chopping block, but at this point I have did what I can do.


I didn't know you were transitioning!


----------



## Plushottie

Having a mid week wash day feels so good to me. My k18 came today so it was even more incentive to wash my hair. Hair care is therapy when I’m depressed


----------



## Napp

I want to relax or keratin treat just the edges so they lay down better. Ive yet to find an edge control that works to my satisfaction.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> I didn't know you were transitioning!


I wasn't at first lol. I was just stretching my relaxer, mostly because I was too hot and kept sweating in my scalp. But then I got a color job and everything kinda went to poop (this is why I normally do my own chemicals), and I didn't feel like saving it, so now I'm getting locs lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sauteing  those mushrooms and spinach in a little olive oil and butter, with fresh garlic, baby, I thought I was cheffin' it up last night.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Sauteing  those mushrooms and spinach in a little olive oil and butter, with fresh garlic, baby, I thought I was cheffin' it up last night.


My brother used to say cheffin' it up. This gave me a little giggle lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

48 days with no red meat/poultry and soda.


 BABYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYy , lemme find me a fat burner and im coming for all yall pappies  * cackling *


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to rinse this dc out right now before I start watching Netflix


----------



## NaturalEnigma

Yesss! I was actually able to wash, condition and twist my hair in one day. I used to do it in the past but I got lazy and wash day became a 2-3 day thing. It literally took the whole day to wash my hair, but at least I don’t have to sleep with wet hair tonight.


----------



## Napp

NaturalEnigma said:


> Yesss! I was actually able to wash, condition and twist my hair in one day. I used to do it in the past but I got lazy and wash day became a 2-3 day thing. It literally took the whole day to wash my hair, but at least I don’t have to sleep with wet hair tonight.


I hate sleeping with wet hair with a burning passion lol


----------



## NaturalEnigma

Napp said:


> I hate sleeping with wet hair with a burning passion lol


Right! Before it didn’t bother me, but now, oh my goodness it’s like torture.


----------



## Royalq

Had a nice wash day yesterday. But i noticed my right side is longer than my left. My stylist noticed this and assumed it was breakage on my left. But i got a trim at the end of December and everything was even. By end of January i noticed it again when washing my hair that my right side was longer. It couldnt be lack of care because I instinctively apply products to my left side first. 
But what i did realize is that though i am a wild all over sleeper i do tend to sleep on my left side more. I switch from belly, to left to right to back but a find myself more on my left. I wear a satin scarf and i cant control how i sleep. So if its my left side sleeping thats causing it then oh well. Im not messing up my restorative sleep time for some hair.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Extending my wash day by a week bc there is too much going on.


----------



## DVAntDany

I think I found some extensions to match my leave-out hair in a wash n go state. I recently purchased a few different textured bundles from Yvonne hair on hywig.com. The kinky coily hair with gel produced curls very similar to my own.

I guess I didn’t need to try the kinky curly nor the afro kinky curly. They are pretty much the same pattern when gel is applied. Both textures produced larger curls than my own and lost their fluffiness when gel was added.

Now I need to figure out what lengths to purchase in the kinky coily.  Each test bundle was purchased in 16” but the kinky coily is about 4” shorter than the other two. After determining the desired length, I’ll start gathering supplies for the install.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’ve been rocking my mini braids and I love it. I can moisturize and access my scalp. When I step out I can go as is, throw on a ball cap or a wig. This is everything


----------



## abioni

Prettymetty said:


> I’ve been rocking my mini braids and I love it. I can moisturize and access my scalp. When I step out I can go as is, throw on a ball cap or a wig. This is everything



Got pic? Thinking of braids but not sure what to get.


----------



## Napp

I went to a Dominican salon and paid almost 150 (with tips) for these foundation braids. They are staying on my head as long as I can stand it! At* least* 2 months!


----------



## Prettymetty

abioni said:


> Got pic? Thinking of braids but not sure what to get.


No. I should’ve taken a pic when I first braided it. Now my braids are all wrinkled up lmao


----------



## abioni

Prettymetty said:


> No. I should’ve taken a pic when I first braided it. Now my braids are all wrinkled up lmao



 It's ok. Thanks!


----------



## beloved1bx

I tried a 3-strand twists for the first time and got the best twist-out on my hair thus far. Also helps that my hair had grown and had a bit more hang now.
Pics are Day 2 hair after going to the gym last night and attempting to pineapple it for bed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

am I finally ready for sisterlocs?


----------



## Napp

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> am I finally ready for sisterlocs?


Not yet! I need a review of the new Doux products lol

But seriously what makes you want locs? I heard they are very freeing


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Napp said:


> Not yet! I need a review of the new Doux products lol
> 
> But seriously what makes you want locs? I heard they are very freeing


I’ve been wanting them for years.  And I mean YEARS.  I’m tired of my curls webbing. Detangling is always a nightmare if I wear it curly and wait too long. I loveeeeee my hair curly but I always feel I suffer length when I’d do better to keep it in twists. @Napp


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> Not yet! I need a review of the new Doux products lol
> 
> But seriously what makes you want locs? I heard they are very freeing


Sisterlocs are beautiful. How long does the maintenance tightening take?


----------



## Prettymetty

I drove to Austin today and spent some time with my sisters. One of them took me to a hair store. I bought a wig. Synthetic and kinda long. Loose wave. I’m expecting it to last a week or 2. I’ll update with a pic later


----------



## Mitzi

I over did it and suffered some breakage.  Creme of Nature Plex is very good.  Totally surprised.


----------



## imaginary

Napp said:


> I hate sleeping with wet hair with a burning passion lol


This is the main reason why even now with locs I want a revair or a super fancy hooded dryer. I wanna wash my hair often but I CANNOT deal with wet hair.


----------



## imaginary

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I’ve been wanting them for years.  And I mean YEARS.  I’m tired of my curls webbing. Detangling is always a nightmare if I wear it curly and wait too long. I loveeeeee my hair curly but I always feel I suffer length when I’d do better to keep it in twists. @Napp


This was the main reason I put off getting sisterlocks but once mine settled and I didn't feel like as much of a plucked chicken (about month 4/5), I really loved them. They shrink, curl and fluff up like my natural hair so I honestly do not miss it much. I miss straightening my hair and getting it into a high bun (had to cut out a lot of damage before I got them) but I feel like once I get more length, I won't miss those as much.



GettingKinky said:


> Sisterlocs are beautiful. How long does the maintenance tightening take?


I don't have super dense hair, and it takes me 2hrs every 6 weeks. I have a mix of small and medium sizes because of how fine my hair is in some areas.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*sings* My heart telling me sisterlockssss, but my brain, my brain is saying nooOooh. You can't afford the maintenance (or time), and your patience is looooWwwwww. Yes I see something wrong


----------



## demlew

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> *sings* My heart telling me sisterlockssss, but my brain, my brain is saying nooOooh. You can't afford the maintenance (or time), and your patience is looooWwwwww. Yes I see something wrong


Why did I sing this? Some things become universal


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Made it through February and no hair products purchased. Let's see if I can do the same for March.


----------



## Royalq

So im wondering if i need a better water filter. I have a filter from home depot but i looked on amazon and found ones that filter better. Then i had the bright idea to try to find a handheld shower held that also includes filters. Lo and behold i found one! So i order a filter for the shower pipe plus the handheld shower head filter, each one has 15 step filtration so im getting a two step filtration and a total of 30 stage filtering. Im hoping to see improvements in my hair and skin health


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> So im wondering if i need a better water filter. I have a filter from home depot but i looked on amazon and found ones that filter better. Then i had the bright idea to try to find a handheld shower held that also includes filters. Lo and behold i found one! So i order a filter for the shower pipe plus the handheld shower head filter, each one has 15 step filtration so im getting a two step filtration and a total of 30 stage filtering. Im hoping to see improvements in my hair and skin health


You're gonna be smooth as a baby's bottom lol


----------



## Royalq

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> You're gonna be smooth as a baby's bottom lol


Im gonna be air and air will be me


----------



## Napp

I wonder if I'll ever feel like my texture doesn't need a little altering whether it be by chemicals or heat.


----------



## Plushottie

Just want my hair a solid bsl length so I can feel cute if I’m not in wigs.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I wonder if I'll ever feel like my texture doesn't need a little altering whether it be by chemicals or heat.


I truly hope so. I want all black women to love their hair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This is why I don’t come into salons 

I changed my work schedule for this appt and I’ve been up since 430 am.  It’s 513 pm and I’m still sitting here.  

This is why I don’t get my hair done in a salon anymore.  Caribbean owned   Not that far from me. And I know folks that go to her. It’s a wrap. If my hair wasn’t  3/4 done I would have left at 4.


----------



## Napp

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> This is why I don’t come into salons
> 
> I changed my work schedule for this appt and I’ve been up since 430 am.  It’s 513 pm and I’m still sitting here.
> 
> This is why I don’t get my hair done in a salon anymore.  Caribbean owned   Not that far from me. And I know folks that go to her. It’s a wrap. If my hair wasn’t  3/4 done I would have left at 4.


What are you getting done?


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I truly hope so. I want all black women to love their hair


Honestly, I think I'm a lost cause. I've never liked my natural hair even before heat and chemicals were an option. I just deal with it. *deep sigh*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> Honestly, I think I'm a lost cause. I've never liked my natural hair even before heat and chemicals were an option. I just deal with it. *deep sigh*


----------



## Prettymetty

Mitzi said:


> I over did it and suffered some breakage.  Creme of Nature Plex is very good.  Totally surprised.


This post sent me on a Google journey. I’ve watched YouTube videos, read reviews, etc. Long story short: I’m getting this today


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Napp said:


> What are you getting done?


I got a weave.  @Napp


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Get a weave and now all the white men love me at work. Never fails.  All the black men are , what happened my sister?  

always feel the need to comment on what women do and how they dont like it or do.


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> Honestly, I think I'm a lost cause. I've never liked my natural hair even before heat and chemicals were an option. I just deal with it. *deep sigh*


Same. I’ve hated this hair all my life. Now that I can manage it with heat it’s tolerable


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> Same. I’ve hated this hair all my life. Now that I can manage it with heat it’s tolerable


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I understand you ladies on how you feel about your hair. Mine has given me the blues from time to time, that's why I'm so drastic with my styles. Now I just let her do what she do lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

First pedicure in a salon since pre covid


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> Just want my hair a solid bsl length so I can feel cute if I’m not in wigs.


Yes. Blunt bra length is my goal. It’s ok if I pass that goal though. With my new stylist I know it’s possible.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

oneastrocurlie said:


> Made it through February and no hair products purchased. Let's see if I can do the same for March.



And here come target with a 20% off sale.


----------



## Napp

oneastrocurlie said:


> And here come target with a 20% off sale.


Link? Coupon code?


I'm asking for a friend


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

oneastrocurlie said:


> And here come target with a 20% off sale.


Target on that stuff


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Napp said:


> Link? Coupon code?
> 
> 
> I'm asking for a friend



If you're in the app, there's circle week on the home page and then you can add the offers. 

Check out this Target Circle offer I just found. Add it to your barcode and save 20% off!


			https://www.target.com/circle/o/target-circle/-/360476


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

oneastrocurlie said:


> If you're in the app, there's circle week on the home page and then you can add the offers.
> 
> Check out this Target Circle offer I just found. Add it to your barcode and save 20% off!
> 
> 
> https://www.target.com/circle/o/target-circle/-/360476



 I'ma be in there tomorrow


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm so excited about this Creme of Nature Plex. I might wash and color conditioner rinse my hair this weekend. I get a blowout and trim next week.


----------



## LushLox

I've got a date later, and I'm going to use that T3 Airbrush Duo to style my hair - yes my crazy self did buy it!


----------



## Meritamen

So happy that my hair is in knotless braids. Getting the urge to play in my hair again and that never ends well.


----------



## Prettymetty

I bought the Creme of Nature Plex shampoo and conditioner. I did the pre treatment for 10 minutes, lathered twice and now I have the conditioner sitting for a few minutes. I feel like I haven’t washed my hair in forever.

This is a self care day. After my hair is done, I’ll do a shellac manicure.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Wooo, my head is ITCHY.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Wheat toast.  Avocado. Boiled egg. Bagel seasoning. Sriacha.

Why have I now made it to heaven. My goodness.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Wheat toast.  Avocado. Boiled egg. Bagel seasoning. Sriacha.
> 
> Why have I now made it to heaven. My goodness.


You got a little lost, but you eventually found your way lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I love it here @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y'all trying Indigenous Strandz new product line? I got 2 of the sprays because I love the ingredients. But I should have gotten a spray and an oil, but I got hecka oil already that I need to use lol.


----------



## Prettymetty

Im thinking I may not need a trim Thursday, but we’ll see what the stylist thinks. Long hair don’t care honey! Let’s grow


----------



## Meritamen

So happy I was able to book my next knotless braids appointment for next month. Now to set an appointment for my first trim since I went natural.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m at the salon now. I just asked her about the Botox and she told me it’s a Brazilian company. The product is called Felps


----------



## Prettymetty

I ended up getting about 3 inches trimmed. It looks like another 6 inches before my bkt breakage is completely gone. I can get 6 inches by December. I have to be consistent with my chebe oil and rice water


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why is it my locs think that hydrating mists (could be anything, even water), and oil are scrumdiddlyumtious, but my loose natural hair was like naw naw baby I need a lil mo' when I used the same combination? Sly lil so and so


----------



## Prettymetty

Day 6 of my Dominican blowout and not 1 bit of reversion. This is a first. She did use a lot of hair botox and it stayed on my hair until it dried (30-45 minutes) I’m excited about wash day. Might’ve unlocked a cheat code


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> Day 6 of my Dominican blowout and not 1 bit of reversion. This is a first. She did use a lot of hair botox and it stayed on my hair until it dried (30-45 minutes) I’m excited about wash day. Might’ve unlocked a cheat code


How do you like the tannin botox? I want to try but last time I used tannin based keratin my hair turned straight like a relaxer.


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> How do you like the tannin botox? I want to try but last time I used tannin based keratin my hair turned straight like a relaxer.


I haven’t tried that one. She used Felps. It’s my second or third time getting it and this must be cumulative cuz dang. Nothing has ever kept these 4b kinks away for a week straight in Humid Houston


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> I haven’t tried that one. She used Felps. It’s my second or third time getting it and this must be cumulative cuz dang. Nothing has ever kept these 4b kinks away for a week straight in Humid Houston


The felps is tannin based I believe.


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> The felps is tannin based I believe.


Oh ok. The first 2 times it was just ok. This time since she let it pretty much dry in my hair it’s working wonderfully


----------



## Napp

I have been complaining about my natural texture for a while. Years even. I just don't like it. I decided to stop my belly aching and just texturize my hair via keratin/botox. I am happiest with my hair keratin treated. Now with all of the hair care technology advances, I believe it can have long keratin treated hair with formaldehyde free processes and olaplex to prevent breakage.


----------



## Plushottie

Napp said:


> I have been complaining about my natural texture for a while. Years even. I just don't like it. I decided to stop my belly aching and just texturize my hair via keratin/botox. I am happiest with my hair keratin treated. Now with all of the hair care technology advances, I believe it can have long keratin treated hair with formaldehyde free processes and olaplex to prevent breakage.


I wish more ppl would be honest about this as it’s ok. I relaxed at the top of the yr after being natural 10+yrs. Best thing ever.


----------



## Napp

Plushottie said:


> I wish more ppl would be honest about this as it’s ok. I relaxed at the top of the yr after being natural 10+yrs. Best thing ever.


I've felt this way for years...after trying the keratin treatment the first time I got hooked but the chemicals scared me after a while. I am glad that the technology has advanced quite a bit now so there are so many more safer options. I just ordered my treatment. I will do the treatment after I take down these braids in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Meritamen

I may have to find a beanie to wear tomorrow because I don't think I will finish taking out these knotless braids by then. Looks like it is going to take me twice as long to take out these braids as it took my braider to put them in. lol 
Not going to check my progress until after I get a press and trim this weekend.


----------



## abioni

Napp said:


> I have been complaining about my natural texture for a while. Years even. I just don't like it. I decided to stop my belly aching and just texturize my hair via keratin/botox. I am happiest with my hair keratin treated. Now with all of the hair care technology advances, I believe it can have long keratin treated hair with formaldehyde free processes and olaplex to prevent breakage.



Which Keratin treatment did you get? I'm allergic to formaldehyde so I'm scared to try them after developing a bald spot from applying one to my hair some years ago.


----------



## Plushottie

Napp said:


> I've felt this way for years...after trying the keratin treatment the first time I got hooked but the chemicals scared me after a while. I am glad that the technology has advanced quite a bit now so there are so many more safer options. I just ordered my treatment. I will do the treatment after I take down these braids in a couple of weeks.


I stayed natural thinking it’s the only way for my fine hair but I hated because my hair didn’t do twist or pretty fros. I actually enjoy my hair now and I have never loved it.


----------



## Napp

abioni said:


> Which Keratin treatment did you get? I'm allergic to formaldehyde so I'm scared to try them after developing a bald spot from applying one to my hair some years ago.


I purchased Fox Cosméticos B.ttx Botox Ultra Conditioning Mask and Portier Cacaozinha anti âge smoothing treatment. They both do not contain formaldehyde. 

I plan on using the botox on the majority of my hair and keratin treating my edges. I'll post updates in the keratin treatment thread.


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair is so long and thick. I love my fast growing hair. I have strands of steel. My hair color is super shiny. Don’t mind me, I’m just manifesting


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im so nervous to see what my hair looks like after that trim  4 weeks ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Did you get your PJN yet?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Im so nervous to see what my hair looks like after that trim  4 weeks ago.


It's probably not as bad as you think.


----------



## Napp

I'm annoyed because I was promised 4 day shipping and have been waiting for a week


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> I'm annoyed because I was promised 4 day shipping and have been waiting for a week


I DESPISE that. That's why I pay the lowest amount for shipping.


----------



## Plushottie

I regret not retouching sooner my hair wasn’t amused during wash day.


----------



## vevster

I want to only use black owned hair care lines.


----------



## GettingKinky

vevster said:


> I want to only use black owned hair care lines.


I’m in the process of switching to only black owned hair products. I just have to finish the stuff I’m currently using.
I’m already there for my conditioner and stylers.But shampoo lasts forever…


----------



## Plushottie

The redken acidic line is a stretched relax girls fantasy


----------



## Napp

Learning to embrace frizz. It gives my hair more volume which is something I desperately need.


----------



## demlew

Plushottie said:


> The redken acidic line is a stretched relax girls fantasy



May I ask what you like about it? I love Olaplex, but thought about trying it. Thanks!


----------



## Plushottie

demlew said:


> May I ask what you like about it? I love Olaplex, but thought about trying it. Thanks!


I’m 14 weeks post relax and my roots are saying words this has my hair smooth, flat and soft. Didn’t have to steam or use heat. My hair isn’t tangled or anything either. I was sent the products to review but will be getting liter bottles once they hit ulta.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I haven't been in here in a minute. I'm back on my hair care grind. I took 2021 off. My hair was thriving up to 2020, my dad's illness and passing caused me to just take a pause with my hair. I wore wigs (pretty ones) all of 2021 and just washed my hair. That was it.  I just did a mini chop and now I'm on my Ayurvedic treatments and dusting off my KimmyTube leave in recipe!  And it's time for a Aphogee 2 step treatment. I will be doing henna's every 6 weeks. My hair is in a top bun as a protective style. It feels good to be caring for her again!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

vevster said:


> I want to only use black owned hair care lines.


I have an order coming in from Camille Rose today!  I and I just got a an order from Curly Proverbz.


----------



## vevster

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have an order coming in from Camille Rose today!  I and I just got a an order from Curly Proverbz.


I took advantage of the Sephora sale to get more Adwoa.


----------



## Napp

Plushottie said:


> I’m 14 weeks post relax and my roots are saying words this has my hair smooth, flat and soft. Didn’t have to steam or use heat. My hair isn’t tangled or anything either. I was sent the products to review but will be getting liter bottles once they hit ulta.


I plan on stretching for 12-14+ weeks. This sounds interesting! But I have too much right now. Def on my wish list!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I love the way mustard oil smells


----------



## Plushottie

Finally retouched my hair and it feels so strong and soft. Never did I think it would feel like this. A little length but I’m hoping for more in the next few months but I can see it’s fuller and had body. Back to a bun and half wig lol.


----------



## vevster

Never using wypipo hair care again. My hair was looking like STRAW!


----------



## GettingKinky

vevster said:


> Never using wypipo hair care again. My hair was looking like STRAW!


What did you use? I don’t have any problems using their shampoos and conditioners.


----------



## vevster

GettingKinky said:


> What did you use? I don’t have any problems using their shampoos and conditioners.


Act n Acre. I thought it was good at first!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

vevster said:


> Act n Acre. I thought it was good at first!!!


I’ve never heard of that brand. If I see it I’ll stay away.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My hair is coming along nicely!! I love Curly Proverbs Alma mixture. I made a nice gloss with it and my hair feels amazing. I'm using tea spritzes and I infused oil with Henna Sooq's. Moroccan tea.  I have new growth popping up everywhere!  My fine strands are feeling thicker. Henna is the truth.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm tweaking again y'all. Stress got me wanting to take my hair down so I can have thicker locs   It's because I'm ready to get my hair done, I'm tired of looking how I'm looking with my shoestring french fries hair.


----------



## secretdiamond

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve never heard of that brand. If I see it I’ll stay away.


It's pushed heavily on IG, it seems.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

It's cray, I look forward to wash day now, I used to dread it! Now it's self care, me time. The mindset change is welcomed. Also I'm getting phenomenal results, that helps!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Watching a coworkers funeral on live at work. He worked 31 years at our company. Retired Dec 2021 and passed away April 10.

Very nice man. This is the second retiree since I've been here that’s  passed away (6 years) and they both happened a month apart.  Stop stressing! Live your live, Be happy and love your friends and family now.


----------



## Napp

I finally decided to start blogging again. Hopefully it will be a good outlet to get some creative energy out


----------



## Prettymetty

I just don’t feel like doing anything. My hair is in a bun with a bonnet probably 23 hours a day. I only remove it to go in stores and in public. I need some energy


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> I just don’t feel like doing anything. My hair is in a bun with a bonnet probably 23 hours a day. I only remove it to go in stores and in public. I need some energy


Same sis, same except when I’m on busy zoom days but that’s not often


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> Same sis, same except when I’m on busy zoom days but that’s not often


Girl I turn that camera off


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> Girl I turn that camera off


My camera is off most of the time but I’m trying to do better tho. I’m one who likes to look together which that takes time so I always have to decide look good or get to work


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m thinking about doing a pop smoke twist out. I’ll test it out before my next blowout. I’ll just twist my stretched hair and use product to get the desired definition


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Prettymetty said:


> I’m thinking about doing a pop smoke twist out. I’ll test it out before my next blowout. I’ll just twist my stretched hair and use product to get the desired definition


I'm learning that is the best way to do twistouts for high porosity fine hair is on stretched hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just got a fresh doobie this morning (blowout). Hopefully it lasts 2 weeks


----------



## NaturalEnigma

I have a gala to go to tomorrow and I really want to straighten my hair, but I just don’t feel like going through the process of blow drying and curling it. I really don’t want to wear a wig either. I could wear my natural hair out but eh, I don’t know how well it will go with the dress.


----------



## GettingKinky

NaturalEnigma said:


> I have a gala to go to tomorrow and I really want to straighten my hair, but I just don’t feel like going through the process of blow drying and curling it. I really don’t want to wear a wig either. I could wear my natural hair out but eh, I don’t know how well it will go with the dress.


I’m sure your natural hair will look beautiful with your dress.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This ninja really told me in one breath how beautiful I am and the next breath he would dog me out, lololol.  

He’s never even been in my line of sight.  Dang shame.  Cheating on his wife from the time they got married and still married but , “stuck”.  SMH.

then had the nerve to say I hope you find someone who deserves you because you’re amazing.   I ain never approached this man romantically in any shape or form and had the nerve to say my pictures on FB are acting ‘pick me” smh. Lololllolollll

That weed is something else.


----------



## NaturalEnigma

GettingKinky said:


> I’m sure your natural hair will look beautiful with your dress.


Thank you! I ended up washing and blow drying my hair and wearing a phony pony. I brought two last year and never wore them. I was afraid of how it would look and if it would look natural with my hair, but it turned out perfect. I just used some gel and my curling iron to smooth out the sides and rest of the hair in the ponytail and wore a tight scarf on my head for a few hours.  I was running late and didn’t have time to do a twist out with my hair. The phony pony was a nice quick alternative. The video shows the one I used. It was really cute!


----------



## Prettymetty

This hand in hair is something else


----------



## Prettymetty

Day 4 of this blowout and my roots are already reverting. Every Summer the Houston humidity makes me miss my relaxer


----------



## ClassyJSP

I've been keeping it super simple with my hair and it's working. My new growth is something serious.


----------



## LushLox

Prettymetty said:


> Girl I turn that camera off



I do this too and claim "oh my internet is problematic so I can't use video"


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> This ninja really told me in one breath how beautiful I am and the next breath he would dog me out, lololol.
> 
> He’s never even been in my line of sight.  Dang shame.  Cheating on his wife from the time they got married and still married but , “stuck”.  SMH.
> 
> then had the nerve to say I hope you find someone who deserves you because you’re amazing.   I ain never approached this man romantically in any shape or form and had the nerve to say my pictures on FB are acting ‘pick me” smh. Lololllolollll
> 
> That weed is something else.


That man is smoking....eggplant. Out his rabbit mind.


----------



## Prettymetty

LushLox said:


> I do this too and claim "oh my internet is problematic so I can't use video"


Same. I know they sicka me


----------



## Napp

I was so sure of making a blog and YouTube and went out and got a whole bunch of product and equipment and now feel too overwhelmed to start. I think I might stick with my day job and just have my expensive ass hair hobby in private


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This tofurky deli slices are all that and a bag of chips with brioche bread, spicy mustard and provolone.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Me reminiscing on how it used to take me a week to do my hair only for me to take it down a month later. *cues tiktok sound* Wow, crazy. You crazy girl.


----------



## Prettymetty

It’s so hot and humid.  Now It’s raining. I need braids this summer. I can already tell that my blowouts will not be lasting much longer than a week


----------



## Napp

I don’t get why my hair looks so short compared to others at the same length. I feel like I’ve been stuck at the same length for a while too. I just want a neck length wash and go.


----------



## Plushottie

I need to be told you have hair products at home. Have a cart of natural hair care mostly deep conditioners in a cart. I need not pull the trigger but


----------



## Napp

Plushottie said:


> I need to be told you have hair products at home. Have a cart of natural hair care mostly deep conditioners in a cart. I need not pull the trigger but


----------



## spacetygrss

4 months after suddenly being diagnosed with alopecia areata, the spots are filled in. I have mini afros in those spots. The hair is a slightly looser texter, which is wild, but whatever. I’m just happy to have my hair back.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Somehow I found myself shopping for hair products in Ulta today. 

I decided to try the Briogeo Don't Depair Super Moisture Shampoo and Deep Conditioning Hair Mask. While that mask was on, my hair was feeling super rich and luxe. Loved it!


----------



## discodumpling

Sporting my vacation braids and had to shut down an old y/t lady already. What is so hard to understand about Black people and braids?? Geeze lady you're 80..this can't be the 1st time you seeing this!!??


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> I need to be told you have hair products at home. Have a cart of natural hair care mostly deep conditioners in a cart. I need not pull the trigger but


YOU HAVE HAIR PRODUCTS AT HOME!!! 
STEP AWAY FROM THE CART!!


----------



## GettingKinky

discodumpling said:


> Sporting my vacation braids and had to shut down an old y/t lady already. What is so hard to understand about Black people and braids?? Geeze lady you're 80..this can't be the 1st time you seeing this!!??


What did she say?


----------



## discodumpling

OMG...as she reached out and I did the matrix swerve! Then "what did you do? How long did it take and all the questions she asks whenever a Black person in the office gets a new hair do.  She's annoying  
I explained that we are trained fr birth to sit for long braiding sessions..we ain't new to this...we true to this. 
There will be more old y/t people asking me the same stuff and more tomorrow. Its like friggin Groundhogs Day.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> YOU HAVE HAIR PRODUCTS AT HOME!!!
> STEP AWAY FROM THE CART!!


Well I will take the spanking but these deep conditioners are delightful lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> Well I will take the spanking but these deep conditioners are delightful lol


BAD GIRL   Don't do it again 

Carry on tee hee hee


----------



## vevster

I'm leaning in on Adwoa products... so far so good!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don't know what it is about me that doesn't like when other people do my hair. Idk if I haven't found the right stylist or what. Yea sure I appreciate the convenience of having someone else do my hair, but I HATE finding "gotcha(s)"


----------



## discodumpling

Today they called em Jamaica braids. I cannot with these folks!  24 hrs to vacation!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

discodumpling said:


> Today they called em Jamaica braids. I cannot with these folks!  24 hrs to vacation!


*soulja boy voice* Jamaica  braiiids?!?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have 22 days to vacation.

Three whole  weeks. Sigh...I cant wait


Whos in florida?  Imma be in Tampa and Orlando for a week.


----------



## Prettymetty

I really want to install some boc braids and let my hair rest for a few weeks. It would give me a chance to use my clove water spray. I’m steeping some organic cloves until this evening. That’ll be 24 hours.


----------



## Prettymetty

Prettymetty said:


> I really want to install some boc braids and let my hair rest for a few weeks. It would give me a chance to use my clove water spray. I’m steeping some organic cloves until this evening. That’ll be 24 hours.


So I didn’t feel like straining the cloves tonight. Tomorrow will be 48 hours


----------



## discodumpling

Made it to Mexico and all I can think about is getting these braids off my head! This the last time in this lifetime I'm getting extensions. Next vacation will be my fro.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Day whatever this is. Literally, I haven't a clue. My arms are falling off but I'm making some real progress.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Day whatever this is. Literally, I haven't a clue. My arms are falling off but I'm making some real progress.


What are you doing


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> What are you doing


I thought I mentioned this, but I must have composed the rest of my post in my head    I'm taking down my microlocs.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I thought I mentioned this, but I must have composed the rest of my post in my head    I'm taking down my microlocs.


Aww I was like when I read arms exhausted I’m like this sounds like labor


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> Aww I was like when I read arms exhausted I’m like this sounds like labor


Well technically it is. Instead of a baby I get loose hair lol


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Well technically it is. Instead of a baby I get loose hair lol


 I swear you tickle me so


----------



## Napp

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I thought I mentioned this, but I must have composed the rest of my post in my head    I'm taking down my microlocs.


Why?!


----------



## Plushottie

Washing my hair almost feels like a naughty word but I can’t believe how I feel now relaxed it’s just amazing


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> Why?!


I found so many issues I think I mentioned it in the loc thread. I remember hearing somewhere (probably youtube lol) that there's a difference between a loctician and someone who happens to do locs. When/if I do locs again, I'm gonna do them myself.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> I swear you tickle me so


Thanks lol I crack myself up too. I do it so much that I'll be thinking of something in my head, and laugh out loud. Then I have to explain why I'm laughing so I don't get a vacation to one of those places that gives you a jacket that makes you hug yourself lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I want a vacation, but not that bad.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Thanks lol I crack myself up too. I do it so much that I'll be thinking of something in my head, and laugh out loud. Then I have to explain why I'm laughing so I don't get a vacation to one of those places that gives you a jacket that makes you hug yourself lol


The way I just cackled is just woo. Between you and @Napp y’all are just cute and make me laugh w your shenanigans


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Plushottie  Glad to give you endorphins. It's the gift that keeps giving lol.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm about 90% certain that I'm getting a RevAir whenever they have a nice sale.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm about 90% certain that I'm getting a RevAir whenever they have a nice sale.


Go for it!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I think I’m cheap in some ways.  I don’t want to pay $200 for a webinar.  I’m happy you getting those coins sis but umm 200??


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I think I’m cheap in some ways.  I don’t want to pay $200 for a webinar.  I’m happy you getting those coins sis but umm 200??


What all you get for $200?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

watching how to style your hair and you get to replay it.... @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## Plushottie

I feel like I look meh in wigs now and that makes me sad because doing my hair is just never going to happen. I may have to learn how to do tape ins or something


----------



## Prettymetty

I just sprayed my edges with clove water. They need all the help they can get. Those knotless braids broke my hair in the front


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Can y'all keep me in your thoughts? I'm going through some heavy stuff right now.


----------



## Napp

I graduated with my graduate certificate! I’m so relieved! Now I just need to study for my licensing exam! I can’t believe I actually did it. 

There is about 3% of black dietitians and it was nice that all 4 of us (including me) in our graduating class were rocking our natural hair for graduation. I was thinking of rocking a wig but decided on a high puff instead.


----------



## Plushottie

Napp said:


> I graduated with my graduate certificate! I’m so relieved! Now I just need to study for my licensing exam! I can’t believe I actually did it.
> 
> There is about 3% of black dietitians and it was nice that all 4 of us (including me) in our graduating class were rocking our natural hair for graduation. I was thinking of rocking a wig but decided on a high puff instead.


So proud of you suga lump


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Can y'all keep me in your thoughts? I'm going through some heavy stuff right now.


Hugs to my mood elevator


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Can y'all keep me in your thoughts? I'm going through some heavy stuff right now.


always sugahpie.  Always!! @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Finally after a million years, did I finish taking down my locs. I did it on dry hair with the metal part of the rat tail. I think I lost a minimal amount of hair. I'll post a picture when I remember.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Finally after a million years, did I finish taking down my locs. I did it on dry hair with the metal part of the rat tail. I think I lost a minimal amount of hair. I'll post a picture when I remember.


As promised, the shed hair. I was really expecting more, but I'm glad this was the amount. I think I lost more in the front than in the back. I didn't comb my hair a bit, and will probably just give all detangling tools a rest other than my fingers.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Okay, rock with me for a bit:
I think I have been using too much product, since...forever. 

Now it's early days yet, but I just washed my hair and all that jazz, but decided to experiment and use just a smidgen of APB MuruMuru Honey Cream, and Blue Magic Indian Hemp after I sprayed the Ylang Ylang from Herbal Shea. I'm talking just above a swipe. If you rub your hands together, that joint gonna disappear like "what product?". I did it on damp hair after I washed with one of my Free the Roots bar soaps herbal something or the other lol. They got some good stuff not even gonna lie lol. Sorry y'all I digress, back to the original point. Now I have to wait until tomorrow for my hair to dry more, but baby if my hair still feels moisturized...glorayyyy...you know how much money I'd save since I'm not using a lot of products?!!?   

I also had the water on h e double hockey sticks so ion know. I did too many new things.


----------



## Prettymetty

Y’all I did knotless braids for the first time yesterday. They came out pretty good. I may do some jumbo ones on my aunt later today. I need all the practice I can get. I did  the crotchet method


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I don’t like waiting for anything anymore.  Pre order? No thanks. 2 weeks shipping? No thanks


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I don’t like waiting for anything anymore.  Pre order? No thanks. 2 weeks shipping? No thanks



Mainly why I moved to only using things I can get in a store or can order from a major retailer like Sephora, Ulta, Target, etc.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sorry ladies, I've been silent because a parent of mine has passed.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Sorry ladies, I've been silent because a parent of mine has passed.


Oh no baby I’m so sorry. Are you ok?


----------



## Missjaxon

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Sorry ladies, I've been silent because a parent of mine has passed.


Sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family. We understand that you need time.


----------



## GGsKin

@ItsMeLilLucky so sorry to hear this. I hope you can take all the time you need, and know that we are here for you.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Sorry ladies, I've been silent because a parent of mine has passed.


No need to be sorry.  We’re here when you need it.  Message me if you wanna talk or scream. Love you sugahtoes @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Sorry ladies, I've been silent because a parent of mine has passed.



Sorry to hear


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> Oh no baby I’m so sorry. Are you ok?


I'm breathing girl lol that's all I know how to do now.


----------



## GettingKinky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Sorry ladies, I've been silent because a parent of mine has passed.


I’m so sorry to hear that. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## snoop

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Sorry ladies, I've been silent because a parent of mine has passed.



I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I'm breathing girl lol that's all I know how to do now.


That’s enough please eat, sleep and sip water.


----------



## abioni

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Sorry ladies, I've been silent because a parent of mine has passed.



Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Napp

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Sorry ladies, I've been silent because a parent of mine has passed.


sorry for your loss


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Thank you ladies for your kind words. They are very much appreciated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ItsMeLilLucky 
Praying For You Sis....


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Oiling my scalp makes it really itchy in between washes. I want to install faux locs real soon. Instead of oiling my scalp in a long term protective style…. I’m gonna purchase an MSM hair spray… to increase growth, hydrate with water, and not tear up my scalp from scratching. I can’t imagine going 3-5 wks constantly building oil up on my scalp.


----------



## discodumpling

Put in the tiniest twists I've done in forever...think this is the beginning of my loc journey.


----------



## Prettymetty

I want to wash and pamper my hair, but I’m so congested. Days like this I wish my man could do my hair


----------



## Theresamonet

My mom got her hair relaxed today. I’m feeling envious of her first post relaxer wash day.





If these twists I’m putting in right now don’t turn out cute, I’m next.


----------



## Lylddlebit

^^^^Mom's pretty


----------



## Theresamonet

Lylddlebit said:


> ^^^^Mom's pretty


Thank you!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Theresamonet said:


> Thank you!


That part about the twist had me chuckling a little bit.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

These local delivery folks are losing their ish.

I love supporting but baby make it make sense.

IM paying $200 for a small platter and in the past the delivery fee was $6.  Same distance.  I get gas prices are going up but dont tell me the delivery fee is now $20 when the balance is due.

WE are local to each other.  Then have the nerve to say if you were local , it would be $10.  Lady, I could have picked the food up from you if you disclosed the price of the delivery fee increased.

Bad business.


----------



## Prettymetty

I partied way too hard this weekend. My lil wig is on its last leg lol.

 It’s my birthday today. I’m 39 and fine


----------



## GGsKin

Prettymetty said:


> I partied way too hard this weekend. My lil wig is on its last leg lol.
> 
> It’s my birthday today. I’m 39 and fine


Happy Birthday! @Prettymetty


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> I partied way too hard this weekend. My lil wig is on its last leg lol.
> 
> It’s my birthday today. I’m 39 and fine


Happy Birthday


----------



## Plushottie

I’m 8weeks post and woo I was going good until this past week. I had to grease my scalp havent done that in a decade but the way my scalp felt after I could have went to sleep. I think once after wash day may help me get through the next 4 weeks


----------



## Theresamonet

Plushottie said:


> I’m 8weeks post and woo I was going good until this past week. I had to grease my scalp havent done that in a decade but the way my scalp felt after I could have went to sleep. I think once after wash day may help me get through the next 4 weeks



What did you grease it with?


----------



## Theresamonet

Prettymetty said:


> I partied way too hard this weekend. My lil wig is on its last leg lol.
> 
> It’s my birthday today. I’m 39 and fine



 @Prettymetty


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Ok so here's the thing. I want sunlight on my scalp, but I want longer hair, minus the weave. I'm trippin' I know  I'm having a case of the feels, and taking it out on my hair. Poor Sybil, she always gets it


----------



## Plushottie

Theresamonet said:


> What did you grease it with?


It’s the camile rose hair grease. My scalp still feels chill.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This no comb life has really been great for the health of my hair. I'm losing so much less hair then I used to. I decided on it when I took my last set of locs out. I use my fingers as a "smart" wide tooth comb. I'm raking but pausing for knots. I do use combs for parting and for any wigs or something. My only con is it takes foreverrrr


----------



## Prettymetty

I was really in the mood to wash my hair. I saw a lady detangling her hair in a video earlier and it was my motivation. I ended up watching The Boys on Prime video with my 8 year old


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> I was really in the mood to wash my hair. I saw a lady detangling her hair in a video earlier and it was my motivation. I ended up watching The Boys on Prime video with my 8 year old


I just washed my hair today too lol


----------



## Plushottie

I swear my mid week wash day makes me feel extremely high end/high maintenance.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Mistakes were MADE. I slipped off to sleep waiting on my hair to dry but I didn't stretch knowing that the amount of shrinkage I have is disrespectful. I'm paying for it now, because my scalp is so itchy and now sore from me scratching. Plus these knots are hitting me hard but I won't go down without a fight


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

How you shout out Tupac for his birthday but not your own cousin?

SMH.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

This is just funny and I needed to post it somewhere.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This whole coming back to work after vacation is just so ghetto.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> This no comb life has really been great for the health of my hair. I'm losing so much less hair then I used to. I decided on it when I took my last set of locs out. I use my fingers as a "smart" wide tooth comb. I'm raking but pausing for knots. I do use combs for parting and for any wigs or something. My only con is it takes foreverrrr


I have been finger combing and styling for at least a decade. It really helps. I use a comb when I get ready to trim or blow dry. My hair is medium to low density so I have to protect on every strand!


----------



## Prettymetty

It’s so hot today my scalp is wet. I need a cold shower and a cowash asap


----------



## Prettymetty

I’ve been lazy and lethargic. Not taking care of my hair at all. I think I’m having a miscarriage. I’m just ready to feel like myself again


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Prettymetty


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This is literally my face after moisturizing, finger detangling, and twisting my hair and seeing how little hair I've lost. It's a dime size amount for darn near the whole head*sings* It's all in my head, I think about it over and over again. All this time I was losing so much hair when I could've been using my fingers the whole time


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Who knew my hair liked being fingered


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I told my bf that I thought my hair wasn't growing. I went back to look at my journal and realized I cut my hair in January, February, March, and April of this year. Oops   

At least the color is almost gone


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My hair is thriving! I mean, she is growing and has a lot of awakened follicles, and a little twa under my main hair!  This is so great because I had a major shed after my dad transitioned. My little follicles are awake now!  Thank the LORD ALL MIGHTY for Ayurveda and tea rinses. Very simple but EFFECTIVE!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

AtlantaJJ said:


> My hair is thriving! I mean, she is growing and has a lot of awakened folicials, little twa under my main hair!  This is so great because I had a major shed after my dad transitioned. My little follicles are awake now!  Thank the LORD ALL MIGHTY for Ayurveda and tea rinses. Very simple but EFFECTIVE!!


I'm so happy for you!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I want some knotless
I don't want to pay for knotless
I also don't feel like DIYing them
I only want them for like a month

Thank you for reading my hair poem.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I want some knotless
> I don't want to pay for knotless
> I also don't feel like DIYing them
> I only want them for like a month
> 
> Thank you for reading my hair poem.


*snaps fingers in agreement*


----------



## HealthyHair2020

oneastrocurlie said:


> I want some knotless
> I don't want to pay for knotless
> I also don't feel like DIYing them
> I only want them for like a month
> 
> Thank you for reading my hair poem.


This is meeeee later next month. I've wanted knotless braids for like 2 years now. Do I want to pay for them? No. Do I want to DIY? Also no.


----------



## Meritamen

I took my knotless braids out this weekend but don't have the energy to maintain my hair. So right now it is in twists that I put into two buns. I just made an hair appointment to get my hair dyed, silk pressed, and trimmed. I will ask about getting a weave install there too. I'm too busy right now and don't want to ruin my hair due to stress. Unfortunately, I have a track record of doing terrible things to my hair when I am very stressed out so not being able to access it so easily will be good for me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My unintended twist out turned out pretty cool. I didn't plan on wearing a twist out, but I took my twist down to wash my hair and decided my hair looked too cute to wash. I didn't separate the twists and it's been in a twist out for two days.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm convinced people don't know the difference between a big chop and a hair cut.


----------



## Prettymetty

I have yet to find something strong enough to lay my edges down. It’s frustrating


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## AtlantaJJ

Prettymetty said:


> I have yet to find something strong enough to lay my edges down. It’s frustrating


Have you tried gorilla snot? I wouldn't recommend it, but I haven't seen anyone say it doesn't work.


----------



## Prettymetty

AtlantaJJ said:


> Have you tried gorilla snot? I wouldn't recommend it, but I haven't seen anyone say it doesn't work.


I should try that. I’ll get some next time I’m out


----------



## BonBon

AtlantaJJ said:


> My hair is thriving! I mean, she is growing and has a lot of awakened follicles, and a little twa under my main hair!  This is so great because I had a major shed after my dad transitioned. My little follicles are awake now!  Thank the LORD ALL MIGHTY for Ayurveda and tea rinses. Very simple but EFFECTIVE!!



Congrats  , but I need details! What did you use and how often pls?


----------



## Meritamen

I am so happy with my hair right now. Leaving my hair alone these past few years after the last relaxer I had has paid off. I'm back to where I left off between APL and BSL, but my hair is thicker and healthier than it was before. It was well worth going to the salon for a silk press and trim.
Next week I will go into another protective style, so I am going to enjoy a few days of playing in my hair. Getting my hair pressed never lasts more than 2 days for me anyway.


----------



## Prettymetty

Meritamen said:


> I am so happy with my hair right now. Leaving my hair alone these past few years after the last relaxer I had has paid off. I'm back to where I left off between APL and BSL, but my hair is thicker and healthier than it was before. It was well worth going to the salon for a silk press and trim.
> Next week I will go into another protective style, so I am going to enjoy a few days of playing in my hair. Getting my hair pressed never lasts more than 2 days for me anyway.


This is my length too. I’ll start experimenting with styling my own hair. Those salon visits are starting to add up


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I've really just been rocking out with my little fro. I had to twist it a few days ago because my head was just too hot and my scalp needed some air. No headbands or anything. It's only been a little itchy because wash day is _longgg _overdue lol. I need to bring it down a notch because I have not detangled or anything  I put my bonnet on at night, and refresh it in the morning shower. I need to rein it in.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I've really just been rocking out with my little fro. I had to twist it a few days ago because my head was just too hot and my scalp needed some air. No headbands or anything. It's only been a little itchy because wash day is _longgg _overdue lol. I need to bring it down a notch because I have not detangled or anything  I put my bonnet on at night, and refresh it in the morning shower. I need to rein it in.


I'm back lol I'm glad I washed my hair when I did because *Dollar Bill voice* it was about to be trouble trouble. 
I was starting to feel some knots in the shower while I was shampooing and conditioning. I wanna say I snipped it in the bud, but I truly cannot find my scissors. The bud got just enough maintenance. I'm in these Set it Off braids but imagine a bootleg cover. They setting something but it's not off lol


----------



## curly caress

Hello sistas, 
Which products are my locs e-sistas using to start and/or re-twist locs from start to finishing?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I gotta remember to open this collagen.


----------



## Prettymetty

I haven’t done a no buy challenge since 2021. It’s much needed for me. Honestly a no Uber eats challenge would save a ton of money too. I spend an ungodly amount on that app 

Would anyone be interested in joining a no buy challenge for the month of August?


----------



## Prettymetty

I cowashed last night and put my hair in 4 plaits. I’ll wig it for the next few weeks. School starts next month and I want to look decent. I’ll either do some braids or get a blowout and trim the weekend before school starts.


----------



## Plushottie

Truly random I have been ill this past week and curling my wig today really felt divine.  It also felt good being able to slick my hair up in a bun. Tomorrow relaxer prep day and I hope I can get through it.


----------



## DVAntDany

It’s funny how quickly I can get in and out of a funk with my hair. I’m glad it’s over.


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> I cowashed last night and put my hair in 4 plaits. I’ll wig it for the next few weeks. School starts next month and I want to look decent. I’ll either do some braids or get a blowout and trim the weekend before school starts.


What are you going to school for?


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> What are you going to school for?


I teach high school science (9th grade.)


----------



## Prettymetty

I want some non scalpy medium knotless braids. I was supposed to be doing them today, but I stayed in bed watching movies with the boyfriend


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> I teach high school science (9th grade.)


Thank you for teaching


----------



## naturalyogini

I've been natural for 20 years andI still haven't found my grail products. Every time I think I've found them either the products get discontinued or my hair all of a sudden rejects the product.  And my gray hair is product resistant.  Exhausted


----------



## Prettymetty

I’ve been so hair lazy lately. Luckily these strands are behaving nicely. Thank goodness for that!


----------



## imaginary

AtlantaJJ said:


> Have you tried gorilla snot? I wouldn't recommend it, but I haven't seen anyone say it doesn't work.


Can recommend @Prettymetty . That stuff would be the only thing that worked for my buns. The original yellow though, the other colours didnt really perform as well. Also please note that build up is gonna be a thing. So don't use too much and try not to have your hair be super dry on application.


----------



## imaginary

Ive been really grateful for how easy my hair and scalp have been since getting sisterlocs. Still miss some styles and products, but a peaceful scalp wins any day.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

imaginary said:


> Ive been really grateful for how easy my hair and scalp have been since getting sisterlocs. Still miss some styles and products, but a peaceful scalp wins any day.


I'm so happy for you


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm really starting to think my hair doesn't like any type of fake hair now. I just took crochet braids out and I wasn’t even done doing them I'm gonna try again in the fall.


----------



## GettingKinky

imaginary said:


> Ive been really grateful for how easy my hair and scalp have been since getting sisterlocs. Still miss some styles and products, but a peaceful scalp wins any day.


I love sisterlocs, they are so beautiful. One day  I may commit to them.


----------



## Prettymetty

imaginary said:


> Can recommend @Prettymetty . That stuff would be the only thing that worked for my buns. The original yellow though, the other colours didnt really perform as well. Also please note that build up is gonna be a thing. So don't use too much and try not to have your hair be super dry on application.


I just saw this in the store. I should’ve got it. I need my edges to be sleek and clean for my braid install. Should I wait until the kids start school or when I go in for work on the first? I’ll wear this wig until I do my hair. 

My daughter goes back Monday so I have to do a takedown, dc and put her some braids. I’m already tired from ta


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm about 95% sure (gotta leave some room for stuff happens lmao)that after I use up all my "good products" that I'm literally going back (some) of the old school products or if it's grease making a remix of the products. I'm sick of reformulations or discontinuations. I think lanolin and warm water is the secret ingredient. The only double digit product I might get is a good conditioner. I'm just tired of spending so much money on hair products, especially stuff I can't get at the store. I can't even keep a hairstyle with added hair in because I get irritated and tired before I finished. I think Sybil is over her champagne tastes, because I think I got 3 days of moisture without having to remoisturize with a "no no" product. I added some warm water from the shower and smoothed with hands and kept it pushing because she got a second wind (1 day and counting). My head is not even itchy from not being braided. It's chilling in its two pony puffs, but the top is actually braided from a style I started and never finished  

I think the lifestyle ease I had with my locs carried over to my loose hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have all this crochet  hair and my scalp is like "no thank you". She better say yes thank you because I didn’t spend this money for nothing.


----------



## Plushottie

Prepping for my relaxer Sunday feels so amazing. I never felt good about my natural hair I did all the things but relaxed this time around feels joy same with something else that has made a return in my life


----------



## Prettymetty

For some reason I’m excited about my trip to the bss tomorrow. I’m getting braid hair, gorilla snot gel and whatever else the spirit puts on my credit card


----------



## weavepat

Now that I'm satisfied with my twistout technique, I think I'm wearing my hair in twisted buns for the rest of the summer. It's just too hot to have all this hair out


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> For some reason I’m excited about my trip to the bss tomorrow. I’m getting braid hair, gorilla snot gel and whatever else the spirit puts on my credit card


The way I cackled at that last part. I miss one bss in Dallas as it’s a old Target baby the way I would want one of everything


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm so excited, I can wrap my hair around my ponypuff while I twist/braid instead of using the silver clips to keep it separate.


----------



## imaginary

GettingKinky said:


> I love sisterlocs, they are so beautiful. One day  I may commit to them.


Your hair is so gorgeous so i know theyll be amazing if you do. I know a lot of people wish they got their earlier, but I'm happy I got as much time with my natural hair when I did and waited till I was very ready to let someone else do my hair haha


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y'all know that bald head ratchet stuff I was doing? The laying down on my head without stretching it? Well I think I girlbossed too close to the sun. Some of these knots are kicking me in the peach 

I'm laying the grease on them until I can cut them.


----------



## Prettymetty

I finally got some gorilla snot gel. I should probably test it in on my knotless client later today. I used it on my daughter last night, but she’s a roughneck. It looks like I didn’t even try with her hair


----------



## Plushottie

That fresh relaxer scalp feel mercy. First time since going back to relaxing did I not burn that’s a good thing to me. Also wish it didn’t take 50-11 yrs to wash out but we not messing with that.


----------



## Plushottie

Omg I am speechless my hair feels so silky and smooth like never have I had a relaxer feel this way I could cry. Light trimmed and I’m able to pull it in a high bun wo much product. I’m enjoying it today as mid week wash day will bring me back to pumpkin lol as I only use heat once a quarter aka relaxer day


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

i wonder how this  is 









						Soin Acide Chroma Gloss Hair Gloss | Kérastase
					

Shop Kerastase Chroma Absolu High Shine Gloss for Color-Treated Hair That Strengthens the Hair Surface to Enhance Shine and Leaves Glossy Finish




					www.kerastase-usa.com


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> i wonder how this  is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soin Acide Chroma Gloss Hair Gloss | Kérastase
> 
> 
> Shop Kerastase Chroma Absolu High Shine Gloss for Color-Treated Hair That Strengthens the Hair Surface to Enhance Shine and Leaves Glossy Finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kerastase-usa.com


Try it


----------



## Prettymetty

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> i wonder how this  is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soin Acide Chroma Gloss Hair Gloss | Kérastase
> 
> 
> Shop Kerastase Chroma Absolu High Shine Gloss for Color-Treated Hair That Strengthens the Hair Surface to Enhance Shine and Leaves Glossy Finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kerastase-usa.com


I know it smells delish. I love Kerastase, but coins


----------



## Plushottie

I know this is hair section but my hair and makeup the last 2 days has just been simple yet everything like why outside why are you sick please my looks deserve a audience.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

As much as I love trying products, I cant wait to loc.  Ill be a herbal spritz, spray type of lady with steaming in there. 

I'm over all the clutter.  ( even though I just made a purchase, LOL)

Come fall, sisterloc consultation, and then its on.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm not totally in love with the texture of the top of my head. It's wayyy more loose than the rest of my hair with the exception of the nape. I need everybody on the same page, or at least in the same book


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> Omg I am speechless my hair feels so silky and smooth like never have I had a relaxer feel this way I could cry. Light trimmed and I’m able to pull it in a high bun wo much product. I’m enjoying it today as mid week wash day will bring me back to pumpkin lol as I only use heat once a quarter aka relaxer day


Which relaxer did you use?


----------



## Prettymetty

I really want to style my hair before I start training. Hopefully I’ll have the energy by then. I want braids.


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> Which relaxer did you use?


The silk elements regular lye one. Got a big ole tub lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This midweek cowash seems to have done me some justice. I don't normally cowash but my head was telling me to do it   I literally just used the hot water right on top of the grease to rinse my hair for a few minutes, then applied the conditioner right on top and let that sit for a few minutes as well. Thassit 

Sybil hasn't cursed me out yet, but I'll know in the morning lol. I'm thinking the key may be the hot water, but I'm gonna try it again next midweek cowash with my other conditioner. If I get the same results it'll help me hurry and use this one grease I have that I'm not particularly fond of.

I might have been sleeping on the Mane Choice Kids Collection. I never bought any of their stuff before because a lot of their stuff has Soybean and/or Coconut Oil which I'm not fond of at all.


My ends are _THICK _even with me really needing a trim, this just confirms that me giving up detangling tools was the right move. I'm just trying to find out how am I going to trim my ends


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GUESS WHAT I FOUND GUYS?!?

I'll give you a hint: It's a discontinued product in spray form.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> GUESS WHAT I FOUND GUYS?!?
> 
> I'll give you a hint: It's a discontinued product in spray form.


Where did you find it


----------



## abioni

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> GUESS WHAT I FOUND GUYS?!?
> 
> I'll give you a hint: It's a discontinued product in spray form.



Xcel21? If yes, are you selling?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> Where did you find it


At the Beauty supply not too far from my house.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

abioni said:


> Xcel21? If yes, are you selling?


Ding Ding! I took the beauty supply label off, I hope y'all don't mind. I'm not selling, but I can send you some if you'd like. I plan on using the xcel as a base, and just adding some stuff to it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> This midweek cowash seems to have done me some justice. I don't normally cowash but my head was telling me to do it   I literally just used the hot water right on top of the grease to rinse my hair for a few minutes, then applied the conditioner right on top and let that sit for a few minutes as well. Thassit
> 
> Sybil hasn't cursed me out yet, but I'll know in the morning lol. I'm thinking the key may be the hot water, but I'm gonna try it again next midweek cowash with my other conditioner. If I get the same results it'll help me hurry and use this one grease I have that I'm not particularly fond of.
> 
> I might have been sleeping on the Mane Choice Kids Collection. I never bought any of their stuff before because a lot of their stuff has Soybean and/or Coconut Oil which I'm not fond of at all.
> 
> 
> My ends are _THICK _even with me really needing a trim, this just confirms that me giving up detangling tools was the right move. I'm just trying to find out how am I going to trim my ends


Unless I attempt to doctor this grease, it's a no bueno. I hate when companies don't leave well enough alone.


----------



## Napp

I'm feeling a little radical with my hair. I just want to leave it in a bun and take it down every 2 weeks. Lets see if I can get a way with one week let alone two. 

I like washing my hair alot in the summer time though so even one week might be pushing it with how much my head sweats.

I just want to put my hair in a style and not have to deal with it for weeks at a time. That is why I want to get some crochet braids professionally done.

But I don't want to spend the money to get my hair done. I am such a DIY'er I cant stand paying for someone else to do my hair.

But lately I havent has much energy to do anything other than a bun. I dont even want to wash and go.

Bah I'm so frustrated. I cant stand my hair!  I guess Ill just stick it in this bun and hope I don't get too much breakage.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm 99% sure I'm getting rid of my Revair. I tried it again after a lonnnng hiatus and my hair was CRISPY. If hair could crumble up off my head, it would. I tried it damp, dry, with heat protectant, and without. No bueno. I think my hair needs heat.


----------



## Plushottie

Napp said:


> I'm feeling a little radical with my hair. I just want to leave it in a bun and take it down every 2 weeks. Lets see if I can get a way with one week let alone two.
> 
> I like washing my hair alot in the summer time though so even one week might be pushing it with how much my head sweats.
> 
> I just want to put my hair in a style and not have to deal with it for weeks at a time. That is why I want to get some crochet braids professionally done.
> 
> But I don't want to spend the money to get my hair done. I am such a DIY'er I cant stand paying for someone else to do my hair.
> 
> But lately I havent has much energy to do anything other than a bun. I dont even want to wash and go.
> 
> Bah I'm so frustrated. I cant stand my hair!  I guess Ill just stick it in this bun and hope I don't get too much breakage.


Sending you love I feel you need a hug but I could be wrong


----------



## Plushottie

For a first time in probably 5 yrs I’m wearing my own hair out. That’s not something I do as I’m fat and have strick issues on aesthetics outside the home or even on zoom calls but it’s been nice just bunning and putting on one of my extravagant headbands. Maybe I’m changing in old age.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I'm feeling a little radical with my hair. I just want to leave it in a bun and take it down every 2 weeks. Lets see if I can get a way with one week let alone two.
> 
> I like washing my hair alot in the summer time though so even one week might be pushing it with how much my head sweats.
> 
> I just want to put my hair in a style and not have to deal with it for weeks at a time. That is why I want to get some crochet braids professionally done.
> 
> But I don't want to spend the money to get my hair done. I am such a DIY'er I cant stand paying for someone else to do my hair.
> 
> But lately I havent has much energy to do anything other than a bun. I dont even want to wash and go.
> 
> Bah I'm so frustrated. I cant stand my hair!  I guess Ill just stick it in this bun and hope I don't get too much breakage.


If you leave a bun in for a week how do you keep your edges from getting frizzy when you sleep?
Have you considered a puff using a puff cuff?  It takes me less than 5 minutes to do that. I spray my perimeter with water, add a little foam and then put my hair up with the puff cuff.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> If you leave a bun in for a week how do you keep your edges from getting frizzy when you sleep?
> Have you considered a puff using a puff cuff?  It takes me less than 5 minutes to do that. I spray my perimeter with water, add a little foam and then put my hair up with the puff cuff.


The Puff cuff doesn’t hold my hair right.
For the bun I just wet it down and tie my durag at night. In the morning it’s flat


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

These colored ends really had me raggedy. Good thing they're almost done.


----------



## GGsKin

Now I've grown out my henna, I miss the red colour and kind of want it back.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I give it my all when mi doing my hair and on the right side but that left side, baby!!!

Maybe, I should start with the left side and work towards the right, lol


----------



## Napp

I finally phased out almost all of the cheap products in my stash and now I think once I used up my stash I will only buy cheapies! Proclaim Olive glossing products work almost as well as my Redken products. The slight difference is negligible in the long run IMO. So now I'm transitioning my stash to cheapies only! Proclaim, GVP, Silk Elements and Ecostyler will be the lines I use! LOL I'm a mess.


----------



## fifi134

Every few years I get bored with my hair and wanna try something different. I've BC'd twice already, chopped from MBL-ish to a TWA each time, got a relaxer and grew that to APL before getting a bob and BC'ing. Grew that out to a little past APL before getting locs in 2019. I'm almost 3 years in with locs (which I like!) and I've been watching relaxer videos smh. I'm too afraid of the chemicals but I can't be a straighthaired natural; too expensive and I sweat in my head. *sighs*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

fifi134 said:


> Every few years I get bored with my hair and wanna try something different. I've BC'd twice already, chopped from MBL-ish to a TWA each time, got a relaxer and grew that to APL before getting a bob and BC'ing. Grew that out to a little past APL before getting locs in 2019. I'm almost 3 years in with locs (which I like!) and I've been watching relaxer videos smh. I'm too afraid of the chemicals but I can't be a straighthaired natural; too expensive and I sweat in my head. *sighs*


Dye it?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I kinda wanna relax my hair again, but I just know I'm going to miss my natural hair    My relaxed hair was pretty healthy until I dyed it. I might just mess around and do it anyway


----------



## fifi134

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Dye it?


Hmm. I haven’t thought of that yet. I used to be more into dyeing my hair in college so I’m not sure.


----------



## Plushottie

Y’all in here plotting transformations and I’m just trying to have sl or bsl if I can dream lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> Y’all in here plotting transformations and I’m just trying to have sl or bsl if I can dream lol.


I just get bored with the texture of my hair a lot. And sometimes the length because I shave it off too  I've been on this board for quite sometime and I can't get past shoulder length because I won't leave my hair alone , It grows and I retain the length, but I'm always cutting it off and flip flopping between natural and relaxed. I'm going to get it together one of these days. I would've still been relaxed if I didn't get my hair colored. I just didn't feel like saving it the last time. This is why I do my own chemical treatments. That way if I mess it up, I have nobody to blame but myself. The one time I outsource the coloring, was the one that shot me in the foot lol.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I just get bored with the texture of my hair a lot. And sometimes the length because I shave it off too  I've been on this board for quite sometime and I can't get past shoulder length because I won't leave my hair alone , It grows and I retain the length, but I'm always cutting it off and flip flopping between natural and relaxed. I'm going to get it together one of these days. I would've still been relaxed if I didn't get my hair colored. I just didn't feel like saving it the last time. This is why I do my own chemical treatments. That way if I mess it up, I have nobody to blame but myself. The one time I outsource the coloring, was the one that shot me in the foot lol.


I think it’s hilarious. I love switching it up but because I’m grateful I still have hair after yrs of extreme stress I’m like wig it is. I dye mine black as grey isn’t cute for me and relax now after 15yrs natural. Those who have locs or style their natural hair are unicorns my hair was like no


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Add me to the boredom list. I was challenging myself to just let my hair grow and not do any significant cuts. It's been 4 years. Point proven?


----------



## Prettymetty

I think I want to dye my hair ginger. It’s almost fall too…


----------



## Napp

The whole issue surrounding Lip Gloss and accepting her 4c hair made me think about learning how to accept mine. I think I'm finally ready to accept my hair texture. By not accepting it I never was able to gain length past APL. I am just going to let it do what it does and grow this keratin out. I wont do a big chop, I will just grow it out.  Except I still think I will slick my edges. It makes my styles look more polished.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Add me to the boredom list. I was challenging myself to just let my hair grow and not do any significant cuts. It's been 4 years. Point proven?


Point proven


----------



## Plushottie

oneastrocurlie said:


> Add me to the boredom list. I was challenging myself to just let my hair grow and not do any significant cuts. It's been 4 years. Point proven?


I mean fall is waiting by the door so change is good


----------



## HealthyHair2020

My hair is finally long and now I want to cut it


----------



## Drtondalia

Jumping back in with both feet. Growing my way to waist length. I so love this forum. It’s where I started and was the most successful in my hair journey. I remembered how I felt so bonded with this group of ladies that were on the same journey albeit different paths with no judgment just support. 
currently in a sewin with 24 inch kinky hair that blends so well with my own. I love that I don’t have to bone straighten my hair for it to blend. Best summer hair ever.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Prettymetty said:


> I think I want to dye my hair ginger. It’s almost fall too…



 Me too!!!! I love that color @Prettymetty


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Drtondalia said:


> Jumping back in with both feet. Growing my way to waist length. I so love this forum. It’s where I started and was the most successful in my hair journey. I remembered how I felt so bonded with this group of ladies that were on the same journey albeit different paths with no judgment just support.
> currently in a sewin with 24 inch kinky hair that blends so well with my own. I love that I don’t have to bone straighten my hair for it to blend. Best summer hair ever.


I love your avi!


----------



## Plushottie

Every time I think ok this board is too quiet some gem pops up and makes me grateful. Even if it has boosted my hair stash lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> Every time I think ok this board is too quiet some gem pops up and makes me grateful. Even if it has boosted my hair stash lol.


I'm in the archives right now


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Did a midweek refresh using APB Lemongrass Detox mask and Mielle Pomegranate and Honey conditioner under a shower cap.

I really like the Dyson Airwrap, but it makes me feel like I should be wearing ear protection.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have never heard of rinsing the hair right before a relaxer. Baby girl must have a titanium scalp. I'm adventurous but not THAT adventurous. It works for her so *shrugs*


----------



## demlew

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have never heard of rinsing the hair right before a relaxer. Baby girl must have a titanium scalp. I'm adventurous but not THAT adventurous. It works for her so *shrugs*



Sometimes I wash a day before when I've neglected my hair and it's too tangled/matted. I wash with lukewarm water, don't let the water hit directly on my scalp so I can minimize direct hits, then blow-dry on cool.  I've never experienced irritation even though I use a lye relaxer.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

demlew said:


> Sometimes I wash a day before when I've neglected my hair and it's too tangled/matted. I wash with lukewarm water, don't let the water hit directly on my scalp so I can minimize direct hits, then blow-dry on cool.  I've never experienced irritation even though I use a lye relaxer.


I do a version of that too sometimes, but I meant literally right before the relaxer. The video went rinse at the bowl getting _everything_ wet, sit under the dryer, then relaxer.


----------



## demlew

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I do a version of that too sometimes, but I meant literally right before the relaxer. The video went rinse at the bowl getting _everything_ wet, sit under the dryer, then relaxer.


Oh wow. Yeah…that’s different. Does it explain why it’s done in the same day?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

demlew said:


> Oh wow. Yeah…that’s different. Does it explain why it’s done in the same day?


Probably but I was too in shock to really pay attention to the rest of the video lol here it is


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I'm in the archives right now


I don’t go snorkeling but if board I go to other sections some better than others. I use to be on here 10 yrs ago and woo the activity.


----------



## demlew

Plushottie said:


> I don’t go snorkeling but if board I go to other sections some better than others. I use to be on here 10 yrs ago and woo the activity.



You mean all the "-gates"? I remember there were some days where I'd log on and threads were padlocked or members were talking about threads that "went poof". I was like "Aw man! What did I miss?!"


----------



## Plushottie

demlew said:


> You mean all the "-gates"? I remember there were some days where I'd log on and threads were padlocked or members were talking about threads that "went poof". I was like "Aw man! What did I miss?!"


Gates on gates members here at noon gone by dinner and back under a new name by evening. I remember one wild post someone rated popular or active members and it was wild.

now it seems pretty dead w an occasional pop of activity here lol.


----------



## naturalyogini

Ouidad deleted all of the bad reviews on the Coily infusion products.  Especially the deep conditioner.  There were 100+ reviews.  Now there is only one saying it smells wonderful.  Nope it stinks like lanolin and it is the devil on my hair. SMH.


----------



## demlew

Plushottie said:


> Gates on gates members here at noon gone by dinner and back under a new name by evening. I remember one wild post someone rated popular or active members and it was wild.
> 
> now it seems pretty dead w an occasional pop of activity here lol.



The ones with the changing names always cracked me up because their font never changed. It was like "Hey aren't you....you know what, never mind" lol


----------



## Plushottie

demlew said:


> The ones with the changing names always cracked me up because their font never changed. It was like "Hey aren't you....you know what, never mind" lol


Exactly you know what that ain’t my business. It was pure comedy


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I love the feeling of my natural hair blown out. I love the feeling of my coils as well, but the blown out version is much more kinder to my scalp.


----------



## shasha8685

Seriously considering locs.....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shasha8685 said:


> Seriously considering locs.....


Do it


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why is there a random section of straight-ish hair in the almost center of my head? It almost matches the patch in the nape. I feel like it's there every time I'm natural  It was there pre blow dry AND post blow dry  I have to remember to section that part off later.


----------



## GGsKin

Finally back on the MSM and marine collagen.


----------



## alove15

Changed the way I shampoo and it’s making a difference moisture/detangling wise. I focus on my scalp and use a quarter size amount. I was going ham before


----------



## Prettymetty

I co washed last night with suave infusion conditioner. The one that’s for heat styled hair. I put it in Bantu knots to air dry, but I ended up going out so I blow dried and did a sleek bun. I used Sabino lock and block as a heat protectant.


----------



## NaturalEnigma

I'm trying to do a new style every week. I've gotten dependent on wigs because of the pandemic and I realized I miss wearing my natural hair.  I learned something new last week,  trying a new hairstyle the night before is so much better than trying to do it the day when you're trying to go somewhere. It takes all the stress off and I love waking up to hair that's already been done. It also cuts down on my time to get ready. I plan on doing a new style tonight for church tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty

Look what I found in my storage


----------



## Napp

I love this combo of Redken acidic bonding concentrate leave in conditioner and blue xtreme gel. My hair feels soft and silky smooth


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Prettymetty  Check you out! Storing the good stuff   When are you going to crack them open?


----------



## Prettymetty

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Prettymetty  Check you out! Storing the good stuff   When are you going to crack them open?


I already did! I’ll start spraying my daughters hair and scalp today.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I've been trying to ease Sybil to a more cost effective budget (so much easier to do this on relaxed hair as opposed to natural hair. Natural Sybil is VERY particular lol). I picked up this Olive and Aloe Anti Breakage Lotion from Africa's Best for $4.99. Sooo, my thoughts: it's a very interesting product. It's like Pink lotion if it went to college and upgraded a bit. It's not as heavy, in fact it's quite watery for a hair product and it's non greasy. Seriously. It's the most watery hair lotion I've ever used. The texture reminds of that Queen Helene Cocoa Butter Lotion. I bought it as a counter part to my TGIN Green Tea and it's lighter than that lol. My straightened hair seems to love it. I use it everyday along with one of millions of oils I own lol. Currently it's APB Hair and Body oil. My hair is really, really soft. As Natural Academia has said "suspiciously soft". I could probably go a few days without reapplying.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I hate that I haven't been able to be tool free yet. I need to figure it out on relaxed hair.

Is it weird that when I'm sad I want to wash my hair?


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I hate that I haven't been able to be tool free yet. I need to figure it out on relaxed hair.
> 
> Is it weird that when I'm sad I want to wash my hair?


You are my friend and I’m accepting no. Your post truly random but. But everyone has their way of sad removal


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> You are my friend and I’m accepting no. Your post truly random but. But everyone has their way of sad removal


Thanks for being honest lol. I wanted to wash my hair so badly yesterday, but I told myself only Mondays and or if  I feel the big feelings Wednesday(s)


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Thanks for being honest lol. I wanted to wash my hair so badly yesterday, but I told myself only Mondays and or if  I feel the big feelings Wednesday(s)


Like when I’m sad I will regress in my pretty rituals so washing my hair helps to refocus. Like tonight was mid week wash and gua sha facial helped switch me up


----------



## Prettymetty

Y’all I got on the scale just now and it changed my dang life. I have out on 70lbs since the start of the pandemic. ATP idc what’s going on with my hair. I gotta work out. If that means I need braids, then that’s cool. My first goal is to get under 200lbs by Christmas.


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> Y’all I got on the scale just now and it changed my dang life. I have out on 70lbs since the start of the pandemic. ATP idc what’s going on with my hair. I gotta work out. If that means I need braids, then that’s cool. My first goal is to get under 200lbs by Christmas.


Do what you must but don’t beat yourself up. I was looking at pics from before the pandemic and


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> Y’all I got on the scale just now and it changed my dang life. I have out on 70lbs since the start of the pandemic. ATP idc what’s going on with my hair. I gotta work out. If that means I need braids, then that’s cool. My first goal is to get under 200lbs by Christmas.


Give yourself some grace, it was HARDT on everyone. I'm glad you have a plan of attack!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I think my hair (scalp) likes green tea rinses the best!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just seen one of those trypophobia ads, I'm itchy all over, and now my head won't stop itching


----------



## Napp

I'm trying out if I can wash every 2 weeks instead of weekly. I just don't have the time or energy to be up in my hair anymore.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> I'm trying out if I can wash every 2 weeks instead of weekly. I just don't have the time or energy to be up in my hair anymore


Give it a test run.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I'm trying out if I can wash every 2 weeks instead of weekly. I just don't have the time or energy to be up in my hair anymore.


I hope it works well for you. If I go longer than a week detangling takes me a lot longer. And if I go 2 weeks I’m just asking for trouble.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I hope it works well for you. If I go longer than a week detangling takes me a lot longer. And if I go 2 weeks I’m just asking for trouble.


@Napp I second this.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I hope it works well for you. If I go longer than a week detangling takes me a lot longer. And if I go 2 weeks I’m just asking for trouble.


My hair doesn't really get tangled. I can easily finger detangle alone after one week so another week should not be so bad.  Also I'm keeping it stretched via the bun so I'm not worried. It only gets tangles when I wear braids for longer than 4 weeks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wished my natural hair liked the same thing my relaxed hair liked. Life is so much cheaper


----------



## Napp

So much for going on a natural journey. Seriously consider relaxing or keratin treating my edges


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> So much for going on a natural journey. Seriously consider relaxing or keratin treating my edges


I had a dream last night that I relaxed my edges. I’m seriously thinking about it


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> So much for going on a natural journey. Seriously consider relaxing or keratin treating my edges


You don’t like the way your bun looks with natural edges? Have you tried setting them when they are wet with a styling product and tying a scarf over then while you dry them?


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> You don’t like the way your bun looks with natural edges? Have you tried setting them when they are wet with a styling product and tying a scarf over then while you dry them?


No I'm not a fan of the fly away edge look on myself. I can only stand the slick back bun if my edges are laid. 

They look fine when I take off the scarf but look crazy as I'm out and about. Maybe I just have to accept that I do not have edges that lay 

Let me try gorilla snot again....


----------



## Plushottie

I feel so pampering doing my hair after a workout like it’s a reward. Just want my hair to be a full sl/apl one day then I may throw all my wigs out.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why did my kid give me a little tube of Sulfur 8. We just staring each other in the eyes. I ask "how long have you had this?" Kid "I dunno".


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I tried again.

I saw an old picture of me with long twists done with marley hair. I went to buy the hair, came home and did all of 6 twists before I gave up. I don't know if I have the patience anymore, and I don't really trust people in my head.

I need to stop getting inspired and keep my hands out my head. I always wanna touch on it


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Why did my kid give me a little tube of Sulfur 8. We just staring each other in the eyes. I ask "how long have you had this?" Kid "I dunno".


You have a kid? Like in my head your like 22


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> You have a kid? Like in my head your like 22


Yes lol thanks for the compliment


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

so  tired of my hair, really thinking about putting braids in again.


----------



## ckisland

This is a mixed hair/nail thought

I applied my press on nails, then washed my hair the next day. I must say that I'm shocked that they stayed on and survived the whole wash day process ! They didn't snag my hair either! I'm definitely pleasantly surprised!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just had a wash day after 9 long days because I forgot I got my hair straightened on 7/31 Now I want braids    

I'm just gonna be wanting them though. My average is about 1-2 days before I'm taking something down. Idk if I'm sick of weave and extensions, tired of doing them, or it's the wrong season. I said the last time I was gonna wait until the fall to try it again, but I honestly don't know if I will.


----------



## Plushottie

I don’t know if this is even a thing but I feel my hair feels incredible after doing a light blow dry I normally don’t look at a heat tool until my next relaxer. Just a thought out loud


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> I don’t know if this is even a thing but I feel my hair feels incredible after doing a light blow dry I normally don’t look at a heat tool until my next relaxer. Just a thought out loud


Getting more airflow to the scalp


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Getting more airflow to the scalp


That may be it my hair felt silky and I’m like but heat is a naughty thing


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> That may be it my hair felt silky and I’m like but heat is a naughty thing


Grease is a naughty thing too and I use it. Everything thing in moderation


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Grease is a naughty thing too and I use it. Everything thing in moderation


Oh yea I used grease when Im close to retouch and my scalp says she wants more


----------



## DVAntDany

I just started noticing that the shampoo and conditioner I use to wear my hair straight doesn't cause my mirror to fog up like the products I use to wear my hair curly. I'm talking about right after shampooing and conditioning.


----------



## DVAntDany

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I just had a wash day after 9 long days because I forgot I got my hair straightened on 7/31 Now I want braids
> 
> I'm just gonna be wanting them though. My average is about 1-2 days before I'm taking something down. Idk if I'm sick of weave and extensions, tired of doing them, or it's the wrong season. I said the last time I was gonna wait until the fall to try it again, but I honestly don't know if I will.


It's probably all 3 of your reasons why you wont allow those style to stay in.   One day you'll enjoy keeping those styles in again.

I'm practically the same if not worse. I make it to finishing half of my head in braids and then I can't do anymore. I usually walk around for a week in a high ponytail with thick headbands. The take down is just as devastating. lol

I recently thought about why I'm not motivated to complete any style besides the wash n go. It dawned on me that in the past my hair would look busted if I left my hair curly/coily. To look decent, I HAD to do weaves, extensions, twist-outs or straighten my hair. I never knew how much effort and work it took to do those styles when doing them were not optional. I also wasn't willing to pay anybody else to do them because of how often I wore those styles.

Last week, I tried to straighten my hair. I don't know what possessed me to try my hand at using a round brush for the first time in 7 years. My muscle memory has been long gone. I quit after completing 1/6th of my head. I don't feel like learning this stuff again at the moment. Next time, I'm just going to pay somebody.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

DVAntDany said:


> I just started noticing that the shampoo and conditioner I use to wear my hair straight doesn't cause my mirror to fog up like the products I use to wear my hair curly. I'm talking about right after shampooing and conditioning.


That's interesting, what's in them?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@DVAntDany  you right lol


----------



## ckisland

I'm so in love with my hair right now


----------



## Plushottie

Ok this isn’t fully hair related but when it comes to getting hair stuff I typically don’t have issues buying like my wig stash all but 2 are synthetic but I bought a coach bag and wallet yet felt immense guilt for such, I haven’t bought a purse in 5 yrs and it also was a coach. When it comes to buying human hair wigs I am also very resistant the kind I have aren’t top notch. Self growth and enjoyment


----------



## Napp

I think I finally found my HG edge control. I've been using Kiss Edge Fixer and it has been GIVING. The rest of my hair even frizzed out but my edges are still laid. I just need to see how this lasts me during a shift of work in the kitchen to see if this is really the real deal.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

That Ors Hair Mayonnaise isn't half bad even though I didn't use it as it was intended. I was super generous with the amount, which is something they didn't say to use, also to use heat, and I really didn't  want to dig the dryer out, so I just put on a shower cap with something on top. When I rinsed it out, my hair felt nice. It felt like it got some strength back. I might repurchase this.


----------



## Prettymetty

It’s storming so bad. We haven’t had power for about 30 minutes. My son just got a haircut and badly needs a shower. I wanted to wash my hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> It’s storming so bad. We haven’t had power for about 30 minutes. My son just got a haircut and badly needs a shower. I wanted to wash my hair


Is everything okay now?


----------



## Prettymetty

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Is everything okay now?


Yes. Power came back early the next morning. Thank you


----------



## Napp

I washed 2 days shy of 2 weeks and wash day was a breeze. There was just a lot of shed hair when I detangled with my Felicia Leatherwood brush. I will be washing every 2 weeks from now on.


----------



## Prettymetty

What can I add to my conditioner to make it a cleansing conditioner? I have aloe vera juice, clove water, essential oils, etc.

My hair has been really dry lately so I want to cowash this week. I’m scared to use shampoo. I don’t have time for those tangles


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> What can I add to my conditioner to make it a cleansing conditioner? I have aloe vera juice, clove water, essential oils, etc.
> 
> My hair has been really dry lately so I want to cowash this week. I’m scared to use shampoo. I don’t have time for those tangles


I think you just need a better shampoo. I don’t bother with cowashing anymore. A cheap recommendation is proclaims olive glossing shampoo and conditione and a high end is Redken acidic bonding shampoo and conditioner


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I tried a leave in from Dollar General. It was one of those Mielle leave-ins packets that was $2, and I did not prefer it. I tried it with a new grease, and it did the job. But the reason I knew it was the leave-in is that I tried the new grease with one of my regular leave-ins and it felt like my usual softness.


----------



## GGsKin

Rose! Is it rose? At least I think it's rose that is dominating this new KCCC scent. I washed my hair tonight, and as I'm diffusing my wash n go, there is this annoying, herbally scent that is following me. I think it's rose and it's jarring. I miss the old cakey scent. It was perfect in that it was pleasant and I couldn't even smell it in my hair, but others could.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GGsKin said:


> Rose! Is it rose? At least I think it's rose that is dominating this new KCCC scent. I washed my hair tonight, and as I'm diffusing my wash n go, there is this annoying, herbally scent that is following me. I think it's rose and it's jarring. I miss the old cakey scent. It was perfect in that it was pleasant and I couldn't even smell it in my hair, but others could.



Ugh. I didn't know they changed the scent. Boooo.


----------



## GGsKin

oneastrocurlie said:


> Ugh. I didn't know they changed the scent. Boooo.


I bought a new tub a few months ths ago. When I started using it a few weeks ago, I noticed that the consistency and scent of this gel has changed. Like, from that old snotty feel, to more of a standard gel texture. Its been a while since I've had to restock on this gel so not sure when this happened. For me, it's easier to use because I don't have to dilute it, and it still perfoms well, without having to dilute. Perhaps my hair felt a little drier after 10 days (but I also used henna last time I washed my hair). But I do miss that scent.


----------



## [email protected]@

I have a curly crochet hair install (synthetic), but I'm not sure how to maintain it. I want it to last, but I'm not sure how. I've had it in for 3 weeks now and I know I'm overdue for some mousse and serum (I think) but I'm not sure how I'm supposed to use either product.

I just carefully put my hair away at night and then fluff it in the morning.

How can I keep it looking fresh and not dry? Any way to reduce or eliminate frizz?

This is the hair on my head https://www.google.com/search?q=bobbi+boss+brazilian+water+curl&oq=bobbi+&aqs=chrome.0.69i59l3j69i57j69i60j69i61j46i433i512l2j46i175i199i512j0i433i512.3637j0j4&client=ms-android-google&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#sbfbu=1&pi=bobbi boss brazilian water curl

Help!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

[email protected]@ said:


> I have a curly crochet hair install (synthetic), but I'm not sure how to maintain it. I want it to last, but I'm not sure how. I've had it in for 3 weeks now and I know I'm overdue for some mousse and serum (I think) but I'm not sure how I'm supposed to use either product.
> 
> I just carefully put my hair away at night and then fluff it in the morning.
> 
> How can I keep it looking fresh and not dry? Any way to reduce or eliminate frizz?
> 
> This is the hair on my head https://www.google.com/search?q=bobbi+boss+brazilian+water+curl&oq=bobbi+&aqs=chrome.0.69i59l3j69i57j69i60j69i61j46i433i512l2j46i175i199i512j0i433i512.3637j0j4&client=ms-android-google&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#sbfbu=1&pi=bobbi boss brazilian water curl
> 
> Help!



Haven't used this hair before but maybe do small pineapples to keep the hair from tangling while you sleep. I'd also caution over mousse-ing to prevent build up on the hair.


----------



## DVAntDany

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That's interesting, what's in them?


Specifically, the Redken Volume Injection line. No mirror fog whatsoever. I vaguely remember both Design Essentials Agave and Lavender collection and Mizani Press Agent Line doing the same.  I remember because at first I thought I could actually blow dry right after the shower in the same bathroom. It felt less steamy and I don't remember wiping down the mirror. Its not the same with everything else.


----------



## DVAntDany

In the past my hair was riddled with single strand knots even though I rarely wore wash and goes. In between various styles like braids or straightening, I'd let my hair loose or pull it into a ponytail. This makes me ponder on why I rarely have single stand knots now and I predominately wear wash and goes. I use to think that "natural" hair was intrinsically predisposed to having them. 

Besides switching over to the land of detangling brushes, I think it boils down to the way my ends are when I sleep. When my curls/coils are encapsulated in gel, they don't have an opportunity to form those individual knots. I say this because soft mousse wash and goes have been the culprit of the very few single strand knots I have gotten in the past 2 years. 

I can sleep however I like with an expired gel based wash and go. You know, the roots are undefined but the ends still look curly. I wont get knots with this. It's from a mousse's cast that is completely disrupted from simply touching or sleeping on it. 

An example would be using Lottabody Milk & Honey Mousse. It doesn't seem to be humidity resistant in the least bit. By the end of the day my hair would have transform to a giant curly fro. It looks like the typical hair you see in children's ads of a little girl or boy with lived in kinky curly hair. That hairstyle alone wont give me the single strand knots. Its the rustling of sleep that causes the knots. The stronger the mousse/foam, the less likely this will happen. Wearing a buff eliminated the chance of my ends coiling on themselves. My hair doesn't have an opportunity to move. A satin pillowcase was not been able to prevent this from happening to me. 

If mousse has the potential to give me single strand knots, then why do I continue to use it? Well, it provides me with a transitional wash and go hairstyle that I can do any time of the day and not worry about the dry time. Its not about my hair looking busted. I could simply do a puff if that were the case. Its about my scalp. The shampooing can not be delayed just because I don't feel like or don't have time to sit under a dryer. So I will continue to find ways to make it work better for me.


----------



## DVAntDany

GGsKin said:


> I bought a new tub a few months ths ago. When I started using it a few weeks ago, I noticed that the consistency and scent of this gel has changed. Like, from that old snotty feel, to more of a standard gel texture. Its been a while since I've had to restock on this gel so not sure when this happened. For me, it's easier to use because I don't have to dilute it, and it still perfoms well, without having to dilute. Perhaps my hair felt a little drier after 10 days (but I also used henna last time I washed my hair). But I do miss that scent.


That is kind of saddening that they have made such a drastic change. To change the scent it one thing. To also change the texture almost makes it a whole other product. I'm glad it still worked for you.


----------



## Ivonnovi

I an sooooo sick of folks who have "good hair" neglecting the hair of their children because they don't know how to deal with it.   THEN you should NOT have taking reproductive risks with someone who doesn't have your hair "type"!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Ignorance of the "type" is not excuse no matter what your gender is!!!!!     

In this case Dad and Son's hair.    ..


----------



## DVAntDany

Ivonnovi said:


> I an sooooo sick of folks who have "good hair" neglecting the hair of their children because they don't know how to deal with it.   THEN you should NOT have taking reproductive risks with someone who doesn't have your hair "type"!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "Ignorance of the "type" is not excuse no matter what your gender is!!!!!
> 
> In this case Dad and Son's hair.    ..


Not the dad and son?!? You are going to have to elaborate.


----------



## GGsKin

DVAntDany said:


> That is kind of saddening that they have made such a drastic change. To change the scent it one thing. To also change the texture almost makes it a whole other product. I'm glad it still worked for you.


Thank you. I tend to hate reformulations. Initially, I thought I'd bought a fake product (there's a small part of my brain that still thinks this could be possible lol). The limited ingredients list is exactly the same as my old tub. When I re-up, I'll know for sure. Just happy it's still my fave.


----------



## Ivonnovi

DVAntDany said:


> Not the dad and son?!? You are going to have to elaborate.


Dad takes no part in showing his sons how to care for their hair.   Mom doesn't want the hair cut but lets the cornrowed styles mat.   Eldest(s) are clueless to hair grooming.....and they are over 11 years old.   It's beyond time for DAD to take over the task.   IJV   (I'm just venting)


----------



## Meritamen

Enjoying my two-strand twists and booked an appointment to go back into knotless braids early in September. I have gained a lot of length and fullness from keeping my hair in either in braids or twists, and keeping my own hands out of my hair. Looking forward to having my rose gold braids back.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I blowdried my hair because I didn't feel like air drying. I gotta say I don't really prefer it. More hair came out than I was comfortable with. And I didn't feel like holding it up and hearing it near my ear. Maybe I'll change my mind once I get more hair lol. Til then I'll probably just get my quarterly or whenever I feel like it silk press. I'll use it in a pinch if I need to.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wish I could go back in time to give Lil Lucky the hair information that I have now.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hurry up and grow hair so I can do more styles! *waits faster*


----------



## DVAntDany

Ivonnovi said:


> Dad takes no part in showing his sons how to care for their hair.   Mom doesn't want the hair cut but lets the cornrowed styles mat.   Eldest(s) are clueless to hair grooming.....and they are over 11 years old.   It's beyond time for DAD to take over the task.   IJV   (I'm just venting)


That sounds unfortunate. Poor babies


----------



## DVAntDany

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I wish I could go back in time to give Lil Lucky the hair information that I have now.


Don’t we all.


----------



## DVAntDany

I need easy in my life. I thought Olaplex would be an easy way to help with length retention. Doing it as directed vs doing it the way curl artist suggest makes me think otherwise.

I’m looking at lammellar water and shine rinses without silicones or water soluble silicones. They say only 60 seconds is needed. My only worry is that it will be a waste to use on virgin that lacks in damage.

I’m still looking at DevaCurl Curlbond Serum also. I don’t really need any new products or to add on to my routine. Why does it all sound so good? Why do I want so much?


----------



## GGsKin

DVAntDany said:


> I need easy in my life. I thought Olaplex would be an easy way to help with length retention. *Doing it as directed vs doing it the way curl artist suggest makes me think otherwise.*
> 
> I’m looking at lammellar water and shine rinses without silicones or water soluble silicones. They say only 60 seconds is needed. My only worry is that it will be a waste to use on virgin that lacks in damage.
> 
> I’m still looking at DevaCurl Curlbond Serum also. I don’t really need any new products or to add on to my routine. Why does it all sound so good? Why do I want so much?


@DVAntDany the bolded intrigued me. How does the curl artist suggest using Olapex?


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m loving the simplicity of protective styling and spritzing this summer. A blowout could never… I might not straighten until the holidays


----------



## Prettymetty

DVAntDany said:


> I need easy in my life. I thought Olaplex would be an easy way to help with length retention. Doing it as directed vs doing it the way curl artist suggest makes me think otherwise.
> 
> I’m looking at lammellar water and shine rinses without silicones or water soluble silicones. They say only 60 seconds is needed. My only worry is that it will be a waste to use on virgin that lacks in damage.
> 
> I’m still looking at DevaCurl Curlbond Serum also. I don’t really need any new products or to add on to my routine. Why does it all sound so good? Why do I want so much?


Those shine waters are great. I don’t know what’s in there, but it’s magic for my 4b heat styled strands.


----------



## DVAntDany

GGsKin said:


> @DVAntDany the bolded intrigued me. How does the curl artist suggest using Olapex?


So there are two bands of curl artist that talk about using Olaplex quite frequently. You have Christin Brown from CurlFactor and then you have the BGC gang.

Christin Brown
https://www.instagram.com/curlfactor/?hl=en
She is an Olaplex educator. I have watched several of her videos but I cant remember how she talked about using No3 in particular. She does state that curly hair should apply No6 and No7 on wet hair instead of damp. I'll go back and see what she says if she says something.

BGC
They say that you need to shampoo the hair first to get rid of all the styling product. Then use No. 3 for 10+ mins and follow it with another shampoo. They do push the thought that if you hair isn't colored treated then you don't need it. It was suppose to be in my first CIK new client package but I was told that I didn't need it.


----------



## DVAntDany

Prettymetty said:


> Those shine waters are great. I don’t know what’s in there, but it’s magic for my 4b heat styled strands.


Supposedly its all the same ingredients in regular conditioner but the molecules are small enough to penetrate the strands better than only coating.

Which ones have you been using? From what I've seen online they look like they are easier to use and maybe even more cost effective that Olaplex.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve never heard of shine water. Now I’m intrigued. Off to Google.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve never heard of shine water. Now I’m intrigued. Off to Google.


Amika Flash Instant Shine Mask
https://loveamika.com/products/flash-instant-shine-mask?variant=3941475169081

Drybar Liquid Glass Instant Glossing Rinse
https://www.drybar.com/liquid-glass-instant-glossing-rinse

These two sound just like lamellar water just like these below. I think they are all the same thing or very very similar. 

Redken Extreme Bleach Recover Lamellar Water








						Extreme Bleach Recovery Lamellar Water Treatment | Redken
					

Click to learn more about Redken's Extreme Bleach Recovery Lamellar Water Treatment. This rinse-out treatment and conditioner provides instant softness, smoothness, and shine to bleached, dry, brittle hair.




					www.redken.com
				




Matrix Total Results High Amplify Shine Rinse








						Total Results High Amplify Shine Rinse - Matrix | Ulta Beauty
					

Free Shipping at $35. Matrix Total Results High Amplify Shine Rinse Lamellar Treatment acts like a shine booster for your hair. This cutting-edge water-like, weightless formula detangles, and adds shine in just 8 seconds. Conditioner alternative for daily use.



					www.ulta.com


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So late last year I bought this v part wig and was gonna wig it up.  When I took my Protective style down I had to flat iron my bang  a little and of course I had heat damage cause I was a dummy. 
So I trimmed a lot but left this small section around 2-3 inches on the bottom of my front bang because it’s not driving me crazy like longer parts were before I cut it.

I’ve been using k18 and Olaplex specifically to see if that little spot will revert some. No dice.
Tell me why after using Elizavecca protein treatment and treatment rinse , twice in total. The hair is curling significantly more


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I have heard of people reversing heat damage with the Aphogee 2 step treatment as well.


----------



## Prettymetty

DVAntDany said:


> Supposedly its all the same ingredients in regular conditioner but the molecules are small enough to penetrate the strands better than only coating.
> 
> Which ones have you been using? From what I've seen online they look like they are easier to use and maybe even more cost effective that Olaplex.


I use L’Oréal wonder water. It’s amazing. My coil definition is perfect and that never happens!


----------



## Prettymetty

I love love love the simplicity of these braids. I just might keep my hair braided until the holidays. Then I’ll do something drastic. I’m thinking color and cut


----------



## NaturalEnigma

I brought a braided wig cap a few weeks back. I've been wanting to buy one for a while because crocheting my hair makes it break. I found some curly crochet hair in my stash. I'm going to try to make a wig. I hope it turns out decent, I don't want to waste the hair.


----------



## Plushottie

I love seeing y’all talk hair. It’s like I am isolated and the few people I engage remotely at work don’t fix up or anything.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

I've had in braids for almost a month and I love it. The ease, the simplicity, the not touching my hair. 

I'm ready to touch my hair again soon though. Maybe in 2 weeks?


----------



## Plushottie

I purged a bunch of wigs today and never in my life did I think I could do such. I was noticing that I don’t look good with headband wigs or wearing half wigs like that but if I pull my hair out it looks like something. One wig I couldn’t get rid of is my 613 have always wanted one and I got to wear it this fall. I would post a pic but this site won’t allow them to upload


----------



## Napp

One week down another week to go before I wash. I may even push it to 3 weeks depending on my schedule. I'm studying like crazy. I need to pass this exam on the first try!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> I purged a bunch of wigs today and never in my life did I think I could do such. I was noticing that I don’t look good with headband wigs or wearing half wigs like that but if I pull my hair out it looks like something. One wig I couldn’t get rid of is my 613 have always wanted one and I got to wear it this fall. I would post a pic but this site won’t allow them to upload


You have to resize the picture


----------



## AtlantaJJ

ckisland said:


> This is a mixed hair/nail thought
> 
> I applied my press on nails, then washed my hair the next day. I must say that I'm shocked that they stayed on and survived the whole wash day process ! They didn't snag my hair either! I'm definitely pleasantly surprised!


I have been wondering and hesitating due to worries about this process.


----------



## Prettymetty

I bought a lace wig that was supposed to be ginger, but it’s more red. I’m not sure if I want to wear this little mermaid unit. I don’t know how to install it anyway. I usually get glueless wigs with straps. I feel like I wasted my money


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> I bought a lace wig that was supposed to be ginger, but it’s more red. I’m not sure if I want to wear this little mermaid unit. I don’t know how to install it anyway. I usually get glueless wigs with straps. I feel like I wasted my money


I’m loling at little mermaid wig.


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> I’m loling at little mermaid wig.


It’s literally fire hydrant red. I already cut the lace so I can’t return it


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> It’s literally fire hydrant red. I already cut the lace so I can’t return it


Woo like kool aid red.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Prettymetty  is it synthetic or human hair? You could probably dye no matter what. For synthetic hair, I've seen people on TikTok use rit dye, and for human hair you could use regular hair dye. Might as well try it since you already spent the money.


----------



## Plushottie

I loved not using heat tools but it finally clicked that my air drying is causing damage to my hair. Trimmed and now will have to blow dry on cool going forward. I’m sad that for this many years it never clicked and wondered why I never have hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> Woo like kool aid red.


Yes ma’am. I thought about toning it with some purple shampoo. I will look into that tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Prettymetty  is it synthetic or human hair? You could probably dye no matter what. For synthetic hair, I've seen people on TikTok use rit dye, and for human hair you could use regular hair dye. Might as well try it since you already spent the money.


Human. Yes. I’ll definitely try to tone down the vibrant red. Maybe a bleach bath and purple shampoo. I just want ginger. That’ll be so pretty on me


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> Human. Yes. I’ll definitely try to tone down the vibrant red. Maybe a bleach bath and purple shampoo. I just want ginger. That’ll be so pretty on me


I hope it works for you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

so my coworkers says she hates braids with a passion, I really can't be bothered with other peoples likes, I know one thing for sure and two things for certain Imma be rocking by braids in her face next week, Monday through Friday for the next two months.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If I can get the middle of my head together, I’d be fine.


----------



## Plushottie

When your depressed but the hair and face hit. Bless this half wig she is a trusted servant and solider.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> so my coworkers says she hates braids with a passion, I really can't be bothered with other peoples likes, I know one thing for sure and two things for certain Imma be rocking by braids in her face next week, Monday through Friday for the next two months.


This is the petty I believe in Iwanthealthyhair67 for President


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm feeling a way. Usually the hair gets it, or I'll go for a walk but it's too peoplely outside. I do have to pick up the kid up after school.


----------



## NaturalEnigma

This is my third week of Accutane and I lost a good amount of hair during yesterday’s wash. I hope it was just a fluke, because I worked too hard for this hair to thin out on me.


----------



## naturalyogini

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I'm feeling a way. Usually the hair gets it, or I'll go for a walk but it's too peoplely outside. I do have to pick up the kid up after school.


Too peoplely outside.  This Virgo understands this.


----------



## Napp

I’m going to return some stuff to get my money back


----------



## Plushottie

The cool air dry feels so good on my scalp then finishing up on mid geez.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really want some small box braids.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> So late last year I bought this v part wig and was gonna wig it up.  When I took my Protective style down I had to flat iron my bang  a little and of course I had heat damage cause I was a dummy.
> So I trimmed a lot but left this small section around 2-3 inches on the bottom of my front bang because it’s not driving me crazy like longer parts were before I cut it.
> 
> I’ve been using k18 and Olaplex specifically to see if that little spot will revert some. No dice.
> Tell me why after using Elizavecca protein treatment and treatment rinse , twice in total. The hair is curling significantly more



Getting better.


----------



## Napp

I did a wash and go. Hated it! I want to go back to my bun and phony ponies. I like that I didn't have to second guess how my hair will turn out and it had minimal daily maintenance for it to look good. It is a reliable and predictable hair style which is something I need in my life right now.


----------



## Napp

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Getting better.


I want to try this to see if my curl pattern will tighten up some


----------



## Napp

Plushottie said:


> When your depressed but the hair and face hit. Bless this half wig she is a trusted servant and solider.
> View attachment 482407


You look good gurl! I will dust off my half wigs once the cool weather hits


----------



## Plushottie

Napp said:


> You look good gurl! I will dust off my half wigs once the cool weather hits


Aww thank you… half wigs are my jam


----------



## Plushottie

As much as I love red hair I have to accept I’m a blonde girl and it’s what looks good on me. But I love experimenting with beauty makes me miss my beauty content creator days.


----------



## Theresamonet

I’ve been sitting on to this jar of Nutree bottox for a minute. I don’t think I’m even going to use it, cause I’m maybe probably likely definitely going to relax my hair soon. Lol I need to stop buying stuff until I’m sure about what I want to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Napp said:


> *I’m going to return some stuff to get my money back*


@Napp
   
PJ know PJ


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I got my hair done but I took it back down. I was too hot for the style I chose along with other issues.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Guess what I found today lmao I took the last 4 packs and they were $10. Way cheaper than Amazon.
K Stone Beauty by North Riverside Mall had some Salerm stuff too, but I didn’t take a picture. I


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Theresamonet said:


> I’ve been sitting on to this jar of Nutree bottox for a minute. I don’t think I’m even going to use it, cause I’m maybe probably likely definitely going to relax my hair soon. *Lol I need to stop buying stuff until I’m sure about what I want to do.*


This is my struggle. I want to do all the things and none of the things at the same time.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Was gonna take out my braids but... I don't want to.

Prob will cowash or shampoo it and stretch it out another week or 2.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

These hair styles be like "Grand opening, grand closing" on my head. I almost got scalped yesterday. Glad I took it down but hate I wasted the money.


----------



## GGsKin

Just received my new stash of KCCC, and its the original texture and scent.  That means that my previous purchase was either super new or super fake smh.


----------



## GettingKinky

GGsKin said:


> Just received my new stash of KCCC, and its the original texture and scent.  That means that my previous purchase was either super new or super fake smh.


Where did you get your previous order?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wonder who does Ciara the singer's hair.


----------



## GGsKin

GettingKinky said:


> Where did you get your previous order?


I bought it on the ground, near where my brother lives in London. It wasn't my usual store, but I was visiting, and took the opportunity to shop. I won't be running back.


----------



## Plushottie

I really wish I could talk hair and beauty with ladies irl but I’m not connected with people and for the few people I chat with at work remotely folks don’t be showering and such they say this so talking hair care isn’t it lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> I really wish I could talk hair and beauty with ladies irl but I’m not connected with people and for the few people I chat with at work remotely folks don’t be showering and such they say this so talking hair care isn’t it lol


I don't know whether to use the shocked or laughing emoji.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I don't know whether to use the shocked or laughing emoji.


Haha it’s a mix because it’s like you laugh because this can’t be right but then it’s like did they just say that causally. Lucky it’s remote because yea.


----------



## GettingKinky

Plushottie said:


> I really wish I could talk hair and beauty with ladies irl but I’m not connected with people and for the few people I chat with at work remotely folks don’t be showering and such they say this so talking hair care isn’t it lol


How does not showering even come up in conversation? :-0


----------



## Plushottie

GettingKinky said:


> How does not showering even come up in conversation? :-0


They see me all done and they will be leaving I barely or haven’t showered today. It always takes me aback


----------



## GettingKinky

I hate that my favorite conditioner only comes I. 8oz bottles. I always have to cut the bottle open to scrape out the last 1/8 of the bottle.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GettingKinky said:


> I hate that my favorite conditioner only comes I. 8oz bottles. I always have to cut the bottle open to scrape out the last 1/8 of the bottle.


I don't blame you, get that money's worth


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Giovanni, what cha doing 








						CURL HABIT™ | Giovanni Cosmetics
					

Curl friends: Unite and embrace those curls, coils and waves with a frizz-fighting regimen created exclusively for curly girls resulting in lavishly beautiful dream curls. You didn’t choose the curly life; the curly life chose you! Time to love your signature curls and replace your basic hair...




					giovannicosmetics.com


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> When your depressed but the hair and face hit. Bless this half wig she is a trusted servant and solider.
> View attachment 482407


Pretty!


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> Pretty!


Thank you


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I missed my Monday wash day because I thought yesterday was a Sunday instead of Monday. Idk how because my kid went to school lol


----------



## DVAntDany

My hair isn’t that thick but it stays killing alligator clips. Detangling and styling isn’t the same without something to hold my hair out of the way.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> My hair isn’t that thick but it stays killing alligator clips. Detangling and styling isn’t the same without something to hold my hair out of the way.


Alligator clips were a game changer for me. I haven’t broken on yet.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> My hair isn’t that thick but it stays killing alligator clips. Detangling and styling isn’t the same without something to hold my hair out of the way.


Your hair looks thick to me!


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> Alligator clips were a game changer for me. I haven’t broken on yet.


Maybe I over stuff them sometimes. How many do you use in your hair in one sitting?


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Your hair looks thick to me!


Do you find that different stylist have different opinions of your hair? When I went to the CIK stylist, she told me I had fine and medium strands with medium density. When I went to the Ulta stylist, she told me I had baby fine strands and high density. I have family members who have hair that is far denser and finer than mine. I guess density and texture are on a spectrum.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> Maybe I over stuff them sometimes. How many do you use in your hair in one sitting?


When I’m detangling/applying product I use 4 sections.


----------



## GettingKinky

As much as I like the look/finish of ICH and how easy it is to apply, jello shot definitely keeps my hair frizz free for longer.


----------



## MzSwift

I cut and combed out my almost 2 year-old locs back in April with the intent to make them smaller locs. But I'm not really sold on it after getting back into wetting my hair daily.  I'm fully natural again but not wearing my hair loose at all. Just transitioned some TSTs into minibraids and then into cornrows after a month. I'm feeling a bit rusty in the hair game. I'm not sure about my hair goals right now but I will try to find some challenges/threads here to join bc that really used to keep me engaged and accountable. 

Currently, between SL-APL in the back, SL on the sides and EL up front. Shrinkage has me at NL. Planning to just keep it cornrowed bc even the mini braids were too much work. I think the loc life made me hair lazy, lol. I know I went into locs due to hair laziness though. I had grown my hair to WL natural and then texlaxed so I think I was over it all for a minute. 

Sticking with my tried and true KISS regi of low-to-no manipulation, no tool styling/finger detangling 99% and ayurveda in almost all of my steps in my regi.  Not sure if I'm ever gonna straighten but it feels really weird right now to have short hair again and I don't have the energy to develop a more intensive regi right now.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> I cut and combed out my almost 2 year-old locs back in April with the intent to make them smaller locs. But I'm not really sold on it after getting back into wetting my hair daily.  I'm fully natural again but not wearing my hair loose at all. Just transitioned some TSTs into minibraids and then into cornrows after a month. I'm feeling a bit rusty in the hair game. I'm not sure about my hair goals right now but I will try to find some challenges/threads here to join bc that really used to keep me engaged and accountable.
> 
> Currently, between SL-APL in the back, SL on the sides and EL up front. Shrinkage has me at NL. Planning to just keep it cornrowed bc even the mini braids were too much work. I think the loc life made me hair lazy, lol. I know I went into locs due to hair laziness though. I had grown my hair to WL natural and then texlaxed so I think I was over it all for a minute.
> 
> Sticking with my tried and true KISS regi of low-to-no manipulation, no tool styling/finger detangling 99% and ayurveda in almost all of my steps in my regi.  Not sure if I'm ever gonna straighten but it feels really weird right now to have short hair again and I don't have the energy to develop a more intensive regi right now.


That's how I feel. The loc game made it so comfortable to wake up and go. I struggled with my natural hair because I can't do that even though I did for a little bit lol. Those baldheaded shenanigans gave me hella knots too. So I relaxed and it's a bit less time consuming. I call myself trying to put in some protective styles, but, alas if I don't get it done the first night, it just doesn't get done. I take down what I've done so far, and I get kinda stuck because my hair's all types of lengths(this was actually my fault,  sometimes being lazy bites you in the you know where). And it's about neck length in the back, but the top is all sorts of length. now I stick to cornrows on my own hair that I do in the dark(I could do a better job but I don't feel like standing,  looking,  and parting), or a twist and pin back because that's the only thing that looks remotely good. I'm still trying to find my way lol. I just got used to the get up and go with my locs. Trust me when I say I know how you feel.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My edges are BACK baby!! 

My hair adores protein. It lives for it!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Look y'all need to stop letting me buy hair knowing doggone well there's a 90% chance I won't do it. I bought 3 packs of presectioned, prestretched braiding hair for $2.99 a pack, and 4 packs of presectioned packs of italian yaki straight crochet hair for also $2.99 a pack from Sam's beauty warehouse in Melrose Park.
Do better y'all


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Look y'all need to stop letting me buy hair knowing doggone well there's a 90% chance I won't do it. I bought 3 packs of presectioned, prestretched braiding hair for $2.99 a pack, and 4 packs of presectioned packs of italian yaki straight crochet hair for also $2.99 a pack from Sam's beauty warehouse in Melrose Park.
> Do better y'all


Why am I in it?! Lol you just like collecting items lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> Why am I in it?! Lol you just like collecting items lol


Because someone needs be responsible and I refuse to accept responsibility for my actions   I do, but at the same token I'll get rid of stuff in a minute. Something's wrong with me


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Because someone needs be responsible and I refuse to accept responsibility for my actions   I do, but at the same token I'll get rid of stuff in a minute. Something's wrong with me


You just like to have things and then move space. I do that with makeup at times.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Look y'all need to stop letting me buy hair knowing doggone well there's a 90% chance I won't do it. I bought 3 packs of presectioned, prestretched braiding hair for $2.99 a pack, and 4 packs of presectioned packs of italian yaki straight crochet hair for also $2.99 a pack from Sam's beauty warehouse in Melrose Park.
> Do better y'all



Oh you can shop Sam's Beauty in person? I'd be in there all the time lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Oh you can shop Sam's Beauty in person? I'd be in there all the time lol.


Absolutely! Full disclosure, I've only been to the one in Melrose Park, but they do have one in Mount Prospect as well.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I won some free hair products in an instagram giveaway.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I won some free hair products in an instagram giveaway.


I want to heart but also laugh


----------



## Browndilocks

I just got an email saying to pre order my Felicia Leatherwood brush now and it will be shipped in 6-8 weeks and


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I forgot how nice the Affirm Sustenance conditioner is. My hair feels nice and strong.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just had to share this because I was cracking this morning.
My kid: is that a wig or your real hair?
Me: *the actual wig in my hand and hair is uncovered*
Me to him:


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I just had to share this because I was cracking this morning.
> My kid: is that a wig or your real hair?
> Me: *the actual wig in my hand and hair is uncovered*
> Me to him:
> View attachment 482613


I’m going to fight I know that’s not right but I can’t


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> I’m going to fight I know that’s not right but I can’t


In his defense he's not a morning person so all the lights aren't on in the building yet


----------



## Napp

I am going to try and transition to a minimalistic regimen. No new products but I can buy staples when they are on sale. Just to satisfy my shopping bug.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> In his defense he's not a morning person so all the lights aren't on in the building yet


So that’s the equivalent of me after a glass of wine just honest questions


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I am going to try and transition to a minimalistic regimen. No new products but I can buy staples when they are on sale. Just to satisfy my shopping bug.


This is what I do. I stock up on my stylers for a whole year during the Labor Day sales. And the last time I bought conditioner I also got enough for a year (on sale)


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Did y'all know Jakela is going to be on Doordash in about a week?


----------



## GeMnEye

Napp said:


> No I'm not a fan of the fly away edge look on myself. I can only stand the slick back bun if my edges are laid.
> 
> They look fine when I take off the scarf but look crazy as I'm out and about. Maybe I just have to accept that I do not have edges that lay
> 
> Let me try gorilla snot again....


Got2be has a strong hold too. In the black tube. You can try that. I usually use Eco first and then got2be on top. Lay them how I want. Oil sheen so my scarf doesn't stick and rip me bald. And that helps. If I do sweat a lot it does come back up though but not too bad.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Finding a decent stylist is like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> No I'm not a fan of the fly away edge look on myself. I can only stand the slick back bun if my edges are laid.
> 
> They look fine when I take off the scarf but look crazy as I'm out and about. Maybe I just have to accept that I do not have edges that lay
> 
> Let me try gorilla snot again....


This


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Did y'all know Jakela is going to be on Doordash in about a week?



@ItsMeLilLucky  Who?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky  Who?


From Etsy. She made pum pum soap and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

That’s who I thought you meant @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## Plushottie

I’m moving and so happy all my hair stuff fits into a 3 plastic drawer set minus my big gallon size tubs of relaxer and conditioner. Wigs/ponytails/hair care. This may* help w not buying hair stuff unless something is pulled out. I love trying stuff but I also like knowing I have solid items.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m doing a 10 minute prepoo with crème of nature plex, then I’ll shampoo with the plex poo and my conditioner is kerastase resistance mask. Lots of protein. I’ll use a leave in conditioner that’s moisture based.


----------



## MzSwift

Refreshed my cornrows w my Cholesterol + Henna/Hibiscus/Brahmi mix.  I'll rinse it out in the next day or two. I used to rock a wig over my cornrows but I've been in SAHM mode for the last 6 years and don't even bother anymore. lol. Just a satin skull cap with a bandana over it.  We'll see what it's looking like at my EOTY length check.

Gonna reno my pantry tomorrow or build some garage shelves so the bandana look fits.  

Also trying to decide if I'm gonna just go ahead and texlax since I'm sure I'm not gonna loc again anytime soon.  I didn't miss my natural hair at all when I was texlaxed. Loose natural hair is not my thing these days.  I'm not looking forward to all of the extra preparation steps I need to do to my natural hair just to rock a cute style (that might not even last a few hours).


----------



## Prettymetty

So yesterday after my shampoo and dc I twisted my hair in 2 strands. I’m order to keep my roots stretched I put my damp twists in 2 tight ponytails until it dried. Today I decided to straighten it since my hair was so soft. I’m in love 
I haven’t straightened my own hair in months. My Dominican stylist had me spoiled. I think I’ll maintain my own hair for a while and save my coins. Daycare is kicking my butt right now. I have to save money whenever possible.


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> So yesterday after my shampoo and dc I twisted my hair in 2 strands. I’m order to keep my roots stretched I put my damp twists in 2 tight ponytails until it dried. Today I decided to straighten it since my hair was so soft. I’m in love View attachment 482717
> I haven’t straightened my own hair in months. My Dominican stylist had me spoiled. I think I’ll maintain my own hair for a while and save my coins. Daycare is kicking my butt right now. I have to save money whenever possible.


Ok so can we all take a moment of silence for just admiring your pretty. Hair looks amazing.


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> Ok so can we all take a moment of silence for just admiring your pretty. Hair looks amazing.


Thanks babe. I’m glad I had the energy to do it. Picture day is tomorrow at my school. Last year I wasn’t ready


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks babe. I’m glad I had the energy to do it. Picture day is tomorrow at my school. Last year I wasn’t ready


Picture day is like the night before Easter full production time


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I might slow down on my weekly washes since it's starting to cool down now.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My cat gonna just put me to bed. I was parting my hair, but fair enough. I'm tired anyway


----------



## HealthyHair2020

I wanna take out these braids so bad but can't until Sunday


----------



## Prettymetty

All flat irons are not created equally. I used my babyliss pro when I straightened Monday and now I’m side eyeing my Conair…


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> All flat irons are not created equally. I used my babyliss pro when I straightened Monday and now I’m side eyeing my Conair…


Conair is like why am I in it?!? I agree when I updated all my heat tools I noticed so much ease.


----------



## Prettymetty

Whew child… I need the energy to gel these edges or something. It’s been a long, hot, humid week. My edges say it all


----------



## MzSwift

My hair is staying in straight back cornrows until further notice. Looking for a wig/half wig to throw over them this winter.
Just uncovered my hair duffel bag in the garage (thanks guys), I have tons of wigs in there.

Added a little clove bud oil to my scalp oil and I like it so far. It seems to relax me so I only apply it at night.


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> Whew child… I need the energy to gel these edges or something. It’s been a long, hot, humid week. My edges say it all


Try kiss edge fixer. I set my edges overnight and they stay laid even working in a hot kitchen


----------



## Prettymetty

Anyone ever touched up hair with a flat iron after a few days? My roots just need to be re straightened. I just don’t want to go through the whole wash, air dry, process.


----------



## MzSwift

@Prettymetty 

I'm too much of a scaredy cat to do it. Over the years, I've seen ladies get heat damage by using touch up heat. But I'm also interested to hear from ladies who do it with no issues.


----------



## MzSwift

OK, I know I've been gone from haircare for a while but WOW!!
I've never thought to crochet a u-part wig like this! Opens up so many more possibilities for me! I'm not good at blending or making it look natural so I usually stick w halfwig + headband or full head wigs.
ETA: Wig stuff starts around 09:50, lol


----------



## Plushottie

I want to send Sams beauty what’s up big head text because I haven’t ordered anything in a month lol


----------



## apple_natural

is there a such thing as cornrows AND keeping edges?


----------



## Prettymetty

MzSwift said:


> @Prettymetty
> 
> I'm too much of a scaredy cat to do it. Over the years, I've seen ladies get heat damage by using touch up heat. But I'm also interested to hear from ladies who do it with no issues.


Yeah same. I just watched a video of a hairstylist showing how to properly iron hair after a few days. She used dry shampoo


----------



## MzSwift

I'm surprised we don't have a larger sub-community of "press-n-curl" naturals on here. I've been a member since 2009 and I can count of one, maybe two hands, the number of ladies I've encountered around here who are heat-straightened naturals. I wonder why? It seemed that Black women had beautiful healthy hair back when they were doing regular press-n-curls.  

I'm looking for inspiration! I usually prefer my hair texlaxed but I only permed twice a year (sometimes 3) and I was always in protective styles. So it seems like a waste to be chemically straightened only to braid it up under a wig/crochet style.  I have no desire to be a loose natural but I'd like to find a way to rock my hair out every now and then without a whole wash day and two days of drying/setting the style (that will end up poofing up the minute I step outside). I'm thinking of doing a monthly blowout and rocking low mani PSs for a week and then cornrowing and wigging for 3-4 weeks until my next blowout.  At least that way, I'd get to enjoy my hair more often.


----------



## Napp

MzSwift said:


> I'm surprised we don't have a larger sub-community of "press-n-curl" naturals on here. I've been a member since 2009 and I can count of one, maybe two hands, the number of ladies I've encountered around here who are heat-straightened naturals. I wonder why? It seemed that Black women had beautiful healthy hair back when they were doing regular press-n-curls.
> 
> I'm looking for inspiration! I usually prefer my hair texlaxed but I only permed twice a year (sometimes 3) and I was always in protective styles. So it seems like a waste to be chemically straightened only to braid it up under a wig/crochet style.  I have no desire to be a loose natural but I'd like to find a way to rock my hair out every now and then without a whole wash day and two days of drying/setting the style (that will end up poofing up the minute I step outside). I'm thinking of doing a monthly blowout and rocking low mani PSs for a week and then cornrowing and wigging for 3-4 weeks until my next blowout.  At least that way, I'd get to enjoy my hair more often.


Look on social media and YouTube. Sistawithrealhair and longhairdontcare were some old school ones


----------



## MzSwift

Napp said:


> Look on social media and YouTube. Sistawithrealhair and longhairdontcare were some old school ones


Yeah, Domin (RIP) was my original inspiration. And Sistawithrealhair has coarse strands. But yeah, see how few we could think of?

Also, I find that the hair board seems to give me a more "real time" way of gauging progress and health of different hair practices. And more of an opportunity to find someone whose hair texture is similar to mine - who also is practicing healthy hair techniques.  On YT I find a lot of editing or they don't come back a week/month/year later to say how their hair is doing. Or they are busy trying other stuff with their hair in order to post more content (no shade, I absolutely LOVE that) so I don't get to see long term effects of the techniques they posted. KWIM?


----------



## GettingKinky

MzSwift said:


> I'm surprised we don't have a larger sub-community of "press-n-curl" naturals on here. I've been a member since 2009 and I can count of one, maybe two hands, the number of ladies I've encountered around here who are heat-straightened naturals. I wonder why? It seemed that Black women had beautiful healthy hair back when they were doing regular press-n-curls.
> 
> I'm looking for inspiration! I usually prefer my hair texlaxed but I only permed twice a year (sometimes 3) and I was always in protective styles. So it seems like a waste to be chemically straightened only to braid it up under a wig/crochet style.  I have no desire to be a loose natural but I'd like to find a way to rock my hair out every now and then without a whole wash day and two days of drying/setting the style (that will end up poofing up the minute I step outside). I'm thinking of doing a monthly blowout and rocking low mani PSs for a week and then cornrowing and wigging for 3-4 weeks until my next blowout.  At least that way, I'd get to enjoy my hair more often.


I thought there was a straight hair natural thread somewhere.


----------



## Plushottie

As I sit under the steamer I need to be called out for the lack of self care. I hate depression and how I just don’t feel like doing blank but the bare minimum. Thankful I invest in a few things to make it enjoyable but looking at my nails and toes I see why I feel unfemme. I’m going to enjoy my mimosa and steam.


----------



## ckisland

MzSwift said:


> I'm surprised we don't have a larger sub-community of "press-n-curl" naturals on here. I've been a member since 2009 and I can count of one, maybe two hands, the number of ladies I've encountered around here who are heat-straightened naturals. I wonder why? It seemed that Black women had beautiful healthy hair back when they were doing regular press-n-curls.
> 
> I'm looking for inspiration! I usually prefer my hair texlaxed but I only permed twice a year (sometimes 3) and I was always in protective styles. So it seems like a waste to be chemically straightened only to braid it up under a wig/crochet style.  I have no desire to be a loose natural but I'd like to find a way to rock my hair out every now and then without a whole wash day and two days of drying/setting the style (that will end up poofing up the minute I step outside). I'm thinking of doing a monthly blowout and rocking low mani PSs for a week and then cornrowing and wigging for 3-4 weeks until my next blowout.  At least that way, I'd get to enjoy my hair more often.


Just my 2 cents. I think you don't see a lot of press n'curl naturals because a lot of people came from that life, and had short (not past SL), damaged hair. The ones that managed to use heat to maintain long hair (APL+) typically had thick strands that could take that level of abuse on a regular basis. Also a lot of naturals have an adversion to hair stylists because of past experiences. I've seen a lot of naturals over the years give heat a shot and they end up big chopping when it's all said and done. 

I tried out being a straight haired natural. It wasn't the best for my hair and I have thick, pretty durable strands. My sister is a 4b natural straightened her hair once and it literally started falling out. A lot of naturals have hair like my sister's, and heats just a big no-no.


----------



## MzSwift

ckisland said:


> Just my 2 cents. I think you don't see a lot of press n'curl naturals because a lot of people came from that life, and had short (not past SL), damaged hair. The ones that managed to use heat to maintain long hair (APL+) typically had thick strands that could take that level of abuse on a regular basis. Also a lot of naturals have an adversion to hair stylists because of past experiences. I've seen a lot of naturals over the years give heat a shot and they end up big chopping when it's all said and done.
> 
> I tried out being a straight haired natural. It wasn't the best for my hair and I have thick, pretty durable strands. My sister is a 4b natural straightened her hair once and it literally started falling out. A lot of naturals have hair like my sister's, and heats just a big no-no.


Totally makes sense.

The ladies I'm thinking about, though, are ladies from the 70's, 60's and before, who did press and curls just fine. Not the scraggly ends we started seeing in the 80s, 90s beyond when the reliance on chemicals became our standard go-to. Those ladies I'm thinking about still exist, just older, and they still go to the shop to get press-n-curls. 

I just found this lady too and looking for more.  They're there, I'm more thinking about how they seem to be in the "shadows" of the haircare community - it seems.


----------



## ckisland

@MzSwift  The relaxers+heat combo definitely did a number on so many women's hair. There are more straight haired naturals out there, but like you said, they're hiding in the shadows. I wish you luck in finding more!


----------



## MzSwift

Plushottie said:


> As I sit under the steamer I need to be called out for the lack of self care. I hate depression and how I just don’t feel like doing blank but the bare minimum. Thankful I invest in a few things to make it enjoyable but looking at my nails and toes I see why I feel unfemme. I’m going to enjoy my mimosa and steam.


----------



## Plushottie

MzSwift said:


>


I needed that right now omg thank you


----------



## Plushottie

MzSwift said:


> I'm surprised we don't have a larger sub-community of "press-n-curl" naturals on here. I've been a member since 2009 and I can count of one, maybe two hands, the number of ladies I've encountered around here who are heat-straightened naturals. I wonder why? It seemed that Black women had beautiful healthy hair back when they were doing regular press-n-curls.
> 
> I'm looking for inspiration! I usually prefer my hair texlaxed but I only permed twice a year (sometimes 3) and I was always in protective styles. So it seems like a waste to be chemically straightened only to braid it up under a wig/crochet style.  I have no desire to be a loose natural but I'd like to find a way to rock my hair out every now and then without a whole wash day and two days of drying/setting the style (that will end up poofing up the minute I step outside). I'm thinking of doing a monthly blowout and rocking low mani PSs for a week and then cornrowing and wigging for 3-4 weeks until my next blowout.  At least that way, I'd get to enjoy my hair more often.


I only wonder if it’s like products back then weren’t so horrible and even diet allowed them to flourish vs today if I see a hot comb flash backs of a many poor night before Easter make me shiver. You may need to bring it back


----------



## Lylddlebit

@MzSwift bumped the 'Straight Haired Naturals Support' thread for you. The old threads about pressing, flat ironing, beat that heat and straightening natural hair are all really good. In real life I don't run into a lot of natural who straighten their natural hair and wear it out  regulary either but we are out here. I think @Prettymetty is a consistent straight hair natural too.


----------



## Napp

I decided to put my hair in the hands of a professional and get some crochet braids. Here is hoping I can keep my edges with this style if it is done by someone more skilled than myself.

 If I can retain length and edges I may keep this style for all fall and winter. I’m also starting a new job and don’t want to fuss with my hair even though my ponytails were easy to do.


----------



## MzSwift

Rabbithole, you have been found... lol

I only plan to flat iron for my EOTY and I want it to look like this.


----------



## MzSwift

Lylddlebit said:


> @MzSwift bumped the 'Straight Haired Naturals Support' thread for you. The old threads about pressing, flat ironing, beat that heat and straightening natural hair are all really good. In real life I don't run into a lot of natural who straighten their natural hair and wear it out  regulary either but we are out here. I think @Prettymetty is a consistent straight hair natural too.



Blessings to you, sis!


----------



## Prettymetty

MzSwift said:


> Rabbithole, you have been found... lol
> 
> I only plan to flat iron for my EOTY and I want it to look like this.


I’m taking notes


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I took the locs down even though I didn't finish. Surprise, surprise    I still have my real hair in single braids so I may or may not add hair to the ends to elongate it. I think I just really enjoy wearing my real hair out even though it's all kinda lengths. Plus it's easier to wash. Winter is coming so I might break out the wigs.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I took the locs down even though I didn't finish. Surprise, surprise    I still have my real hair in single braids so I may or may not add hair to the ends to elongate it. I think I just really enjoy wearing my real hair out even though it's all kinda lengths. Plus it's easier to wash. Winter is coming so I might break out the wigs.


I think that's why my styles don't last long if I even finish them.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think that's why my styles don't last long if I even finish them.


The most indecisive person omg lol… you enjoy the thrill of new hair tho


----------



## MzSwift

Prettymetty said:


> I’m taking notes


Right!!

I have never owned a round brush but now I see a proper technique for using it. She did a good job of keeping tension on those roots. 
And let me find that Redken Extreme Play Safe.

All I need most of the time is a good blowout like that!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> The most indecisive person omg lol… you enjoy the thrill of new hair tho


And do


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> And do


I can tell like I come in here to read your antics


----------



## Prettymetty

MzSwift said:


> Right!!
> 
> I have never owned a round brush but now I see a proper technique for using it. She did a good job of keeping tension on those roots.
> And let me find that Redken Extreme Play Safe.
> 
> All I need most of the time is a good blowout like that!


I don’t have the coordination to do this myself, but I can give others a great silk press now.


----------



## MzSwift

I love the way she is so gentle with her clients' hair. This is the first video I saw of her and this lady has long, beautiful, "deceiving" hair. I originally watched this on mute so I didn't hear the convo.  I like the questions she was asking her client and making sure that it reverted.  She sounds English so I'd not ever get a chance to sit in her chair.

ETA my observations:
She used different products this time (which I believe may be client centered) but the same process

Clarify
Tx, Protein? (plastic cap, no heat, 20-30 minutes)
Apply moisturizing poo to tx before rinsing
Condition (rinse out, not DC)
Heat protectant
Keep plastic cap on hair that isn't being dried <-- I like this step
blow dry/flat iron

2nd Edit: OK, it looks like the digital reading on the flat iron is 222 (which I assume is Celcius) so that's about 432 F.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

With the way this weather is set up, I might not get a chance to wash my hair until the building cuts the heat on. It's gonna get moisturized, but that's about it


----------



## Prettymetty

MzSwift said:


> I love the way she is so gentle with her clients' hair. This is the first video I saw of her and this lady has long, beautiful, "deceiving" hair. I originally watched this on mute so I didn't hear the convo.  I like the questions she was asking her client and making sure that it reverted.  She sounds English so I'd not ever get a chance to sit in her chair.
> 
> ETA my observations:
> She used different products this time (which I believe may be client centered) but the same process
> 
> Clarify
> Tx, Protein? (plastic cap, no heat, 20-30 minutes)
> Apply moisturizing poo to tx before rinsing
> Condition (rinse out, not DC)
> Heat protectant
> Keep plastic cap on hair that isn't being dried <-- I like this step
> blow dry/flat iron
> 
> 2nd Edit: OK, it looks like the digital reading on the flat iron is 222 (which I assume is Celcius) so that's about 432 F.


Her hair is gorgeous. I love how sleek it got


----------



## MzSwift

Plushottie said:


> I can tell like I come in here to read your antics



LOL!  To me, @ItsMeLilLucky  has always been a ray of sunshine on this forum.


----------



## Plushottie

MzSwift said:


> LOL!  To me, @ItsMeLilLucky  has always been a ray of sunshine on this forum.


She is like so light hearted which I need as I lose that edge.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Plushottie @MzSwift 

You guys!


----------



## Plushottie

I wish I could get my hair to look like my half wig because I love big hair


----------



## Prettymetty

I bought some more Creme of Nature Argan oil shampoo and some of the best edge control I ever used. It’s called Kiss edge fixer (glued) They are all scented. I got candy apple


----------



## Plushottie

Taking time to do a mid week wash if nothing else feels like I’m actively doing something for myself. I want all the growth but it may never be long but at least it’s soft and fresh. Scalp massages are also life giving.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Idk what Adwoa Beauty is cooking up but I want it.


----------



## Plushottie

Just randomly flat ironed and trimmed my ends again. I love how silky it feels and just the ease when it’s straight.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

oneastrocurlie said:


> Idk what Adwoa Beauty is cooking up but I want it.


Just went to peep at their insta and OMG . I'm buying whatever they're putting up next. Nothing by them has been a miss for me yet.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got an Imy (I miss you) text from my stylist today. I guess I better book my appointment asap. She must sense my struggle strands


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> I got an Imy (I miss you) text from my stylist today. I guess I better book my appointment asap. She must sense my struggle strands


Not a hey big head type text. Like does my hair need your touch I don’t know


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My hair LOVES humidity. Natural, relaxed, whatever. Slurps it up like Nunu down below.


----------



## Prettymetty

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My hair LOVES humidity. Natural, relaxed, whatever. Slurps it up like Nunu down below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 482973


You’d love it in Houston. It’s moist every single day. My relaxed hair loved it. These blowouts do not


----------



## Plushottie

My new growth feels like she came from a loving family and ate organic from birth.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> My new growth feels like she came from a loving family and ate organic from birth.


I wanna be her lmao


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> My new growth feels like she came from a loving family and ate organic from birth.


I wish. These lil ratchet coils on my head are bout that life.


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> I wish. These lil ratchet coils on my head are bout that life.


I just cackled omg. Mine have taken a new lease on life I hope they stay this way.


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> I bought some more Creme of Nature Argan oil shampoo and some of the best edge control I ever used. It’s called Kiss edge fixer (glued) They are all scented. I got candy apple


Aye you like it too!? Its my fave right now but I am trying out this new edge control that my stylist used on me to see how it compares.


----------



## Napp

I got my crochet braids done. They are a little bulky but look cute. I am going to try and keep them for as long as possible. Thinking about staying in braids until the spring but i have too many products to get through


----------



## Napp

I am going to try and not buy any product for the rest of the month not even staples... I am going to start to seriously save money plus I have too much product. I am going to have to creatively use what I have. Instead of buying new braid sprays ill dilute my current leave ins and use them as braid spray. I plan on using every product I have to the last drop. Operation no product left behind is in full effect I will be wigging and ponytailing it up once these crochet braids reach their due date.


----------



## demlew

Napp said:


> I am going to try and not buy any product for the rest of the month not even staples... I am going to start to seriously save money plus I have too much product. I am going to have to creatively use what I have. Instead of buying new braid sprays ill dilute my current leave ins and use them as braid spray. I plan on using every product I have to the last drop. Operation no product left behind is in full effect I will be wigging and ponytailing it up once these crochet braids reach their due date.



I need to do this too, but I'm always in search of the most moisturizing deep conditioners and leave-in sprays. I may have to resort to a trick I've used before when I couldn't motivate myself to exercise. I told my friend's husband that if I didn't work out/walk 30 mins 3 times that week, I'd owe him $10 for each missed session. I told him instead of my friend bc she'd let me off the hook, but she and I both call him The Collector. It worked! I ALMOST missed a session but I made myself go walking in 55 degrees at 11 at night (I live in a safe gated community - legit gated so I was safe but alert).

At any rate, maybe for October I'll tell him I'm allowed to buy one hair product per week. If I go over that, I have to pay him the same dollar amount that I spent on the product so basically all products will cost double. Whoa why am I being so mean to myself?!! But it might work...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@demlew  modern problems require modern solutions


----------



## demlew

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @demlew  modern problems require modern solutions


Fr! I fussed at myself while I was grabbing my jacket to go walking - I just kept saying "I'm NOT paying him $10! I'm NOT!!" I'm more of a what's the opposite of positive re-enforcement? The carrot or the stick? lol


----------



## Plushottie

Inserts self into demlew and itsmelilluckys chat. So I’m going no buy for hair because like what more can I want i have my last hair care items enroute some hard water shampoo and conditioner but I have one head and wfh so hair last long and I don’t want to expand my hair drawers. We can do this.


----------



## demlew

Plushottie said:


> Inserts self into demlew and itsmelilluckys chat. So I’m going no buy for hair because like what more can I want i have my last hair care items enroute some hard water shampoo and conditioner but I have one head and wfh so hair last long and I don’t want to expand my hair drawers. We can do this.


So I'm reading between the lines and I think what you're saying is I should order from Henna Sooq tonight if the sale hasn't ended then get ready for a No Buy on October 1st


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have to motivate myself into putting medium size box braids into my own hair this weekend.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I have to motivate myself into putting medium size box braids into my own hair this weekend.


I've been putting these twists in my head for the past few days. I'm almost done 

Mostly I'm proud that I didn't take them back down after completing the first two rows.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Come do my hair and I’ll let you take products home  @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## Plushottie

demlew said:


> So I'm reading between the lines and I think what you're saying is I should order from Henna Sooq tonight if the sale hasn't ended then get ready for a No Buy on October 1st


I mean if it will give you something to play with then yes lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Come do my hair and I’ll let you take products home  @ItsMeLilLucky


As long as you do the parts, I got you boo


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why I gotta do the parts??? @ItsMeLilLucky 

Chile, I can’t even make a part across the back straight lolol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Why I gotta do the parts??? @ItsMeLilLucky
> 
> Chile, I can’t even make a part across the back straight lolol


Because I can't part either 
You not about to blame me for that lol


----------



## ckisland

Inspired by the That Girl Challenge, I want to play around with stretched styles like braid n'curls and roller sets. . .but I'm scared LOL!!!


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m getting a blowout and trim Saturday! My lash tech is coming to do me a hybrid set also. I gotta go somewhere this weekend and take pics


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My hairs so soft and fluffy


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> I’m getting a blowout and trim Saturday! My lash tech is coming to do me a hybrid set also. I gotta go somewhere this weekend and take pics


Alright it’s cuffing season if your single so stay vigilant lol. Enjoy your pretty time!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This kid has literally annoyed me all freaking day. I haven't finished my hair because I don't feel like it. I have things to do today and I just put a headwrap on.


----------



## [email protected]@

My bday is in December and I'll be spending it in Vegas. Im looking for inspo pics to nail down the look I want.

I think I want bedroom hair or something big and "vavavoom". I'll most likely use my real hair (straightened) for this but I cant seem to find this look on black women. Any recs or links to pics welcome 

I'll probably rock this look with a true smokey or smoldering eye. I'll probably get my mu done professionally


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> Alright it’s cuffing season if your single so stay vigilant lol. Enjoy your pretty time!


Girl I’m already snatched up lol. I was talking to him about getting dolled up this weekend and he sounded kinda insecure. I been looking basic for the last few months. Now he’s scared


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m in the chair getting slayed!! I’ll post a finished look once I get my lashes done.


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> Girl I’m already snatched up lol. I was talking to him about getting dolled up this weekend and he sounded kinda insecure. I been looking basic for the last few months. Now he’s scared


As he should be like sir don’t ever get too comfy I can always pull that fit out and disturb the world order.


----------



## Plushottie

As someone who has depression I just need to voice how grateful I am to be able to do as much as I can to care for my hair and beauty overall. I’m allowing myself to enjoy things and be excited about wash day and other self preservation.


----------



## lindseyerinc

[email protected]@ said:


> My bday is in December and I'll be spending it in Vegas. Im looking for inspo pics to nail down the look I want.
> 
> I think I want bedroom hair or something big and "vavavoom". I'll most likely use my real hair (straightened) for this but I cant seem to find this look on black women. Any recs or links to pics welcome
> 
> I'll probably rock this look with a true smokey or smoldering eye. I'll probably get my mu done professionally





Something like this?


----------



## Prettymetty

I thought I had posted this last night… My phone be tripping though


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 483279
> I thought I had posted this last night… My phone be tripping though


Ok come and bless us. We fione fione like fine wine in the summer time.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

2 weeks in this wash and go/bun. Pray for me tomorrow bc this detangling sesh is gonna be loooong.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m loving these clean ends. I say this after every trim, but I mean it this time. I will protect and baby these ends frfr. I went from Mbl to Apl in about 3 minutes. I have to do better…


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This glueless wig looks trash for $194, imo.  Maybe if i applied the adhesive to lay it down but i want access to my scalp for the week.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> This glueless wig looks trash for $194, imo.  Maybe if i applied the adhesive to lay it down but i want access to my scalp for the week.


Yikes, maybe you can turn it into a headband wig


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Thats what I was thinking but during the week at work, I wear a hat if i need to go on the floor and im just ehh @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Thats what I was thinking but during the week at work, I wear a hat if i need to go on the floor and im just ehh @ItsMeLilLucky


That's a low down shame. They know they wrong for charging all that money for a wig like that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It’s just me though. @ItsMeLilLucky  If it’s glueless I want it flawless. It can’t be because it’s not laid and doesn’t look real to me.  Of course the YT people at work are in love


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I forgot to spritz my hair and scalp last night.  I cant wait to get home.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I forgot to spritz my hair and scalp last night.  I cant wait to get home.


I need to do mine as well. It's been so chilly I haven't wanted to spritz my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Its drier here so i have to and i have this wig over my hair so its like... lady, where the moisture at??

 I must do it before bed!! We cant forget @ItsMeLilLucky   Hair gonna start sounding like cracklin


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Its drier here so i have to and i have this wig over my hair so its like... lady, where the moisture at??
> 
> I must do it before bed!! We cant forget @ItsMeLilLucky   Hair gonna start sounding like cracklin


But it's collllldddT and my apartment controls the heat. They still have our air conditioners in the window.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> But it's collllldddT and my apartment controls the heat. They still have our air conditioners in the window.


 No excuse.   My ACs in my window too.  I’m lazy to take them out when it’s cold.   I spritz’s tonight and have my bonnet on. Go in the warm bathroom and then cover it.  Five mins tops @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Okay.  Two days tops for a wig.  It’s been two days and my scalp is itching. Lol

covering my scalp with this wig cap and the wig is too much it seems like.  I’ll moisturize my scalp again in the morning before I put it back on.  

So, were going to try and make it last until Sunday and then leave the wigs alone.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Didnt put the wig cap on this morning, just spritz'd. Scalps feeling much better.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My scalp is such a hussy. She likes being naked. Sometimes I'll add a little oil, but if she has too much product near it she'll start itching.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y'all won't believe this, but I finally finished my hair today


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Adwoa Beauty's new product is something I don't need. I guess thats good


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Got a Sephora F&F sale link, Sephora started their Yes Hair event and Ulta is kicking off their Goregous Hair event tomorrow.

I will not come out of October purchase free.

I'm leaving here with something - *in my Denzel Washington voice*


----------



## HealthyHair2020

oneastrocurlie said:


> Got a Sephora F&F sale link, Sephora started their Yes Hair event and Ulta is kicking off their Goregous Hair event tomorrow.
> 
> I will not come out of October purchase free.
> 
> I'm leaving here with something - *in my Denzel Washington voice*


I think I'll get Melanin Oil during the ulta event (and maybe the new DC if it's in stock) and the new adwoa hair milk.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

HealthyHair2020 said:


> I think I'll get Melanin Oil during the ulta event (and maybe the new DC if it's in stock) and the new adwoa hair milk.



I lowkey want to try the milk. Maybe once use up another leave in


----------



## [email protected]@

lindseyerinc said:


> View attachment 483255





lindseyerinc said:


> Something like this?



Thanks! Although I'm thinking of something in the family below. I got plenty of time (we're talking around Nye) but I may have to scrap this plan because I'll be getting my hair done two days before my bday, instead of the day before because of my early flight :/

I need a plan be just in case I can't manage the style on my own with just foam rollers (I'm used to my stylist doing all of the work lol)


----------



## ckisland

I did my first ever perm rod set as a natural!!! The curls turned out great but it is super church ladyish LOL!!! I'm going to have to figure out how to style it.


----------



## Plushottie

ckisland said:


> I did my first ever perm rod set as a natural!!! The curls turned out great but it is super church ladyish LOL!!! I'm going to have to figure out how to style it.


Let’s see


----------



## ckisland

Plushottie said:


> Let’s see




The gray isn't helping LOL!!!!
I'm thinking about doing bangs with it up in the back.


----------



## Plushottie

ckisland said:


> View attachment 483411
> 
> The gray isn't helping LOL!!!!
> I'm thinking about doing bangs with it up in the back.


Ok I feel once they drop a bit they will give more but I like the pin up idea helps to stretch the look. Your hair is truly a gift.


----------



## ckisland

Plushottie said:


> Ok I feel once they drop a bit they will give more but I like the pin up idea helps to stretch the look. Your hair is truly a gift.


Awww!! Thank you!!


----------



## Napp

I want to take these crochet braids out so bad. they itch like crazy. I never had this issue with fake hair before. i spent too much money for them to only last for 2 weeks. My boyfriend says they are scratchy too lol. I will try and stretch this style to 4 weeks


----------



## Prettymetty

My crown appears to be thinning a bit. I just massaged my scalp with some chebe oil. I’ll do this every other day. I’ll start back taking Hairfinity as well. The growth rate was amazing and I had less shedding.


----------



## Prettymetty

My daughter added some bling with her bling tool. I love it!


----------



## Napp

I'm tired of looking at these youtubers with hair that doesnt look or act like mine. Anyone know of any low density fine 4a natural ladies? Someone who had my hair was ulovemegz but she is relaxed now (i still watch though lol) but everyone has super thick hair with thick strands that's resilient.


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> I'm tired of looking at these youtubers with hair that doesnt look or act like mine. Anyone know of any low density fine 4a natural ladies? Someone who had my hair was ulovemegz but she is relaxed now (i still watch though lol) but everyone has super thick hair with thick strands that's resilient.


She went back? Her relaxed hair was so long and beautiful. She probably couldn’t handle the type 4 as a natural. It was just out of her element. I’ve considered going back to a relaxer, but not until my hair is back to a uniform thickness with no breakage in sight.


----------



## secretdiamond

ckisland said:


> View attachment 483411
> 
> The gray isn't helping LOL!!!!
> I'm thinking about doing bangs with it up in the back.



I love it!


----------



## Plushottie

One day all the effort will show in my hair or I have enough to get a hair transplant


----------



## ckisland

secretdiamond said:


> I love it!


Thank you!!


----------



## ckisland

Up with bangs @Plushottie


----------



## Plushottie

ckisland said:


> Up with bangs @Plushottie
> 
> View attachment 483469


This is cute you have such a baby like energy even with the nature highlight. It shows off your face shape that the kids have to work hard to get you have naturally.


----------



## ckisland

Plushottie said:


> This is cute you have such a baby like energy even with the nature highlight. It shows off your face shape that the kids have to work hard to get you have naturally.


Thank you!!! Cute is definitely my whole vibe LOL!!! I probably need to wear my hair up more often, because like you said, it shows off my face shape.


----------



## Plushottie

ckisland said:


> Thank you!!! Cute is definitely my whole vibe LOL!!! I probably need to wear my hair up more often, because like you said, it shows off my face shape.


Yes it just gives that playful light mood and protects the ends I mean a win win


----------



## Prettymetty

I think I want the revair  dryer for Christmas… the videos and reviews have me sold.


----------



## Napp

I must be crazy. I’m thinking about doing hair again as my side hustle. I miss the beauty industry.


----------



## GeMnEye

Napp said:


> I'm tired of looking at these youtubers with hair that doesnt look or act like mine. Anyone know of any low density fine 4a natural ladies? Someone who had my hair was ulovemegz but she is relaxed now (i still watch though lol) but everyone has super thick hair with thick strands that's resilient.






			https://www.youtube.com/c/thechicnatural
		





			https://www.youtube.com/c/JwelzxTheSkinnyLegend
		





			https://www.youtube.com/c/FineNaturalHairRocks/featured
		




			https://www.youtube.com/user/TheStarpuppy


----------



## abioni

Napp said:


> I want to take these crochet braids out so bad. they itch like crazy. I never had this issue with fake hair before. i spent too much money for them to only last for 2 weeks. My boyfriend says they are scratchy too lol. I will try and stretch this style to 4 weeks



Have you thought of using diluted vinegar on the fake hair and scalp? Also, use African Royal braid hair spray daily, very good with itching.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sitting here talking myself out of doing my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

Today I used my conference period to start taking down my classroom decor. When my students came for study hall they assisted in helping me move from the first floor to the second floor. I was tired and sweating after the move. We got it done in an hour. 

The ac is out in my new classroom so my hair is yuck. These roots are puffy. Thank God for my appointment Saturday.


----------



## Plushottie

Scalp use your words stop just itching and carrying on. I spend too much on private school and olaplex for you to be unrurly.


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> Scalp use your words stop just itching and carrying on. I spend too much on private school and olaplex for you to be unrurly.


Mine is always itching too. And when I scratch too much it’s sore. The struggle… 

Praise report: my Hairfinity is here! I ordered a 3 month supply. When tax season starts and I’m ballin’ I’ll get a year supply.


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> Mine is always itching too. And when I scratch too much it’s sore. The struggle…
> 
> Praise report: my Hairfinity is here! I ordered a 3 month supply. When tax season starts and I’m ballin’ I’ll get a year supply.


Omg yes and then the soreness itches. It’s like I clean you, moisturize. What do you want from me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Alright fess up, which one of you had that beautiful head of grey hair on the 20 Madison bus


----------



## Plushottie

When new wigs hit wo a bunch of witchcraft mercy.


----------



## ckisland

My hair was really hitting this week. I got so many compliments LOL!!


----------



## Plushottie

ckisland said:


> My hair was really hitting this week. I got so many compliments LOL!!


Of course baddie things.


----------



## NaturalEnigma

I wanted to wear my natural hair out more, but with school and work I don’t seem to have the time. My wigs are looking raggedy. I need to buy some new ones.


----------



## Prettymetty

#mood
I wanted something different. I’m getting dark blonde mahogany


----------



## Plushottie

We need pics of the after I deserve


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 483647
> #mood
> I wanted something different. I’m getting dark blonde mahogany


Did u go to the salon to get it done?


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> Did u go to the salon to get it done?


Yes ma’am. It was packed in there today too. I should’ve brought my wine. I would’ve easily sold a case.


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> We need pics of the after I deserve


For sure. I’ll take one outside so y’all can see the chocolate. She didn’t lift my color. It’s a demipermanent (color deposit that lasts months vs weeks)


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> For sure. I’ll take one outside so y’all can see the chocolate. She didn’t lift my color. It’s a demipermanent (color deposit that lasts months vs weeks)


This will be the highlight of my day.


----------



## Prettymetty

I love the demipermanent already! My grays are covered #blessed


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 483657View attachment 483653View attachment 483655
> I love the demipermanent already! My grays are covered #blessed


You better give me flirty w lashes, color and a garnish of décolleté!


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> You better give me flirty w lashes, color and a garnish of décolleté!


You are so funny. Thanks girl


----------



## Plushottie

I feel like all the effort with hair it just doesn’t reflect. I hate seeing little hair on my shoulder after blow drying and it just feels doomed. Same as a natural too.
I’m so close to just whacking it all off but then I would be even worse. Just venting there are bigger things in life to be blown out by hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> I feel like all the effort with hair it just doesn’t reflect. I hate seeing little hair on my shoulder after blow drying and it just feels doomed. Same as a natural too.
> I’m so close to just whacking it all off but then I would be even worse. Just venting there are bigger things in life to be blown out by hair.


This even happens at the salon. The blow dryer is just harsh on strands. Beautiful results though so I’m not giving it up.


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> This even happens at the salon. The blow dryer is just harsh on strands. Beautiful results though so I’m not giving it up.


This is good to know. I saw what my hair did air drying so drying is life. I think perfectionism is just not letting me see the good.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want a silk press done by myself.


----------



## naturalyogini

Can someone recommend a blow dryer with a comb attachment?


----------



## Napp

I am no longer actively growing my hair. I just want to look cute on a daily basis with minimal effort and if it means I have to depend on fake hair then so be it!


----------



## Theresamonet

Plushottie said:


> I feel like all the effort with hair it just doesn’t reflect. I hate seeing little hair on my shoulder after blow drying and it just feels doomed. Same as a natural too.
> I’m so close to just whacking it all off but then I would be even worse. Just venting there are bigger things in life to be blown out by hair.



I’ve been digging through the archives to brush up on my haircare knowledge, since I’m on this new relaxed journey. And I came across this thread:

Doing everything right and your hair is still breaking?

Maybe those techniques will be helpful to you. My hair isn’t breaking excessively, but I decided to try methods A & C, just to see if I can minimize it to zero (yeah, I know what I said about perfectionism. Old habits die hard. ).


----------



## Plushottie

Theresamonet said:


> I’ve been digging through the archives to brush up on my haircare knowledge, since I’m on this new relaxed journey. And I came across this thread:
> 
> Doing everything right and your hair is still breaking?
> 
> Maybe those techniques will be helpful to you. My hair isn’t breaking excessively, but I decided to try methods A & C, just to see if I can minimize it to zero (yeah, I know what I said about perfectionism. Old habits die hard. ).


Thank you for this and perfectionism is def playing with me.


----------



## Theresamonet

Was there a legitimate issue with Wen Cleansing Conditioner? Or was it that people just weren’t washing their hair (with real shampoo) ever? I’m thinking of getting some.


----------



## Meritamen

Thank goodness for these braids because I haven't thought about or done much of anything to my hair in weeks.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I'm still in braids but ready to take them out, my vacation is near and the best option is to put the braids back in.


----------



## Prettymetty

I noticed my crown is broken and sparse. I ordered some dht blocking shampoo and I’ve been massaging that area only with chebe oil. I’m back on Hairfinity vitamins as well. It’s always something with these strands


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> I noticed my crown is broken and sparse. I ordered some dht blocking shampoo and I’ve been massaging that area only with chebe oil. I’m back on Hairfinity vitamins as well. It’s always something with these strands


Let me google


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m starting to get my Black Friday list together

UFD curly magic
Briogeo aloe & oat conditioner
Olaplex 3
Super goop matte screen sunscreen


----------



## Prettymetty

I just applied for student loan forgiveness online. Once I’m done with that I’ll be 100% debt free! I can invest in myself more. Hair included


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> I just applied for student loan forgiveness online. Once I’m done with that I’ll be 100% debt free! I can invest in myself more. Hair included


Me too! I'm excited! This will clear out ALL my student loan debt.


----------



## LushLox

For any UK ladies Sephora has finally returned back to the UK, sephora.co.uk 

I should be in bed but I’m here looking at their products.


----------



## LushLox

I love air drying!  My hair feels 83749 times better when I air dry compared to when I use a blow dryer. The texture, touch, softness, aesthetics everything is just *better* when I air dry; even my styling isn't too bad as I do manage to get my ends quite smooth. I feel that I'm probably in a minority in this though, because it seems like there has been a major shift towards heat drying/styling in recent years. It's understandable though, folks have to do what works for them. I am a big advocate of that as opposed to just following the crowd.

I think I'll do a personal 3 month challenge to air dry only, which works out okay as that's when I'll be doing my next trim and I generally use heat to trim.


----------



## Plushottie

Reflecting on moisturizing I stopped after hearing a hairstylist say leave ins are waste of money as your putting product on dirty hair. I’m just like in the last week use a mist on my hair between wash days and can feel my hair soften up esp being 13 weeks post. I regret stopping and maybe why breakage was so much.


----------



## secretdiamond

LushLox said:


> I love air drying!  My hair feels 83749 times better when I air dry compared to when I use a blow dryer. The texture, touch, softness, aesthetics everything is just *better* when I air dry; even my styling isn't too bad as I do manage to get my ends quite smooth. I feel that I'm probably in a minority in this though, because it seems like there has been a major shift towards heat drying/styling in recent years. It's understandable though, folks have to do what works for them. I am a big advocate of that as opposed to just following the crowd.
> 
> I think I'll do a personal 3 month challenge to air dry only, which works out okay as that's when I'll be doing my next trim and I generally use heat to trim.



What products do you think are helping with your air drying success?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

It's my birthday


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It's my birthday
> 
> View attachment 483867


Happy Birthday! Hope you have awesome one


----------



## GGsKin

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It's my birthday
> 
> View attachment 483867


Happy Birthday @ItsMeLilLucky  May your day be wonderful.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It's my birthday
> 
> View attachment 483867


Happy birthday suga!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy birthday sugah @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Thanks ladies!


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It's my birthday
> 
> View attachment 483867



WHOHOOO!!! I hope you have a great birthday weekend coming up!!


----------



## demlew

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It's my birthday
> 
> View attachment 483867


Happy birthday! May all your traffic lights be green and all the products you want be in stock


----------



## secretdiamond

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Plushottie

Seeing these relic threads pop up here is just everything.. reminds me of a time when this site was extra litty.


----------



## LushLox

secretdiamond said:


> What products do you think are helping with your air drying success?



I think it's more the technique because it doesn't matter what product I use really. I use a spray leave in on damp (not soaking wet) hair then apply a cream and oil at around 70/80% dry. One of the differences is when I clarify. I can't clarify every wash but when I do it takes a great air drying result to a superb result.

Lately I've been using a touch of oil on my scalp (not a lot). I'm using a Mane choice one, which really seems to enhance the result; softens the roots up so much. I don't even tend to use a scarf anymore to smooth out the front of my hair as I don't always need to. Once my hair is like 80% dry I'll just add in my flexi rods, but before doing that I will ensure that I've pressed a decent amount onto my ends then all of my hair will dry and set smoothly.


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It's my birthday
> 
> View attachment 483867


Happy belated birthday @ItsMeLilLucky !


----------



## Prettymetty

I overslept yesterday and missed my salon appointment. Now I have to shampoo, condition and detangle this mane myself. I’m using Purador dht blocking shampoo for the first time. I’ll follow up with Moroccan oil dc.


----------



## Prettymetty

Auntie is tired y’all. I ended up pulling this hair into a bun with a big braid on each side. I’m keeping it simple this week.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Adwoa Beauty ships quick. Ordered Sunday. Would've been here yesterday (Thursday). But shout out to USPS for having my package out for delivery and then available for pick up without attempting to deliver it.  

Hopefully they actually redeliver today like I requested.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want micro links.


----------



## cocosweet

You know what burns my biscuits? That after all this time, if I want to _*spontaneously*_ braid up my hair using extensions, I have to visit a store that is not only not black owned but most likely Korean because it’s the only place around for miles that sells the hair I like.

If I want to add length and color (grey) to my twists TODAY, I’m stuck with them.


----------



## Meritamen

I started feel like I should take down my knotless braids. Right before I woke up this morning, I had a nightmare that I cut the braids too short and cut half the length off my hair! Spent the rest of the nightmare wishing I could back in time right before I had done that. Thankfully, it was only a bad nightmare. I have been super exhausted lately so I actually could make this mistake or another mishap from not paying proper attention to what I am doing. I will heed the warning and wait another week before I even think about taking down these braids.


----------



## Prettymetty

Is it crazy that I’m already seeing growth after my trim last month?

I wonder if I can add some oils to my protein leave in (Hairfinity)… it’ll save time and combine the oil and cream from LOC method.


----------



## Prettymetty

I don’t know what conditioner my stylist used yesterday, but the shine is blinging. My dull, coily hair doesn’t shine usually. This is huge. I need to know the name so I can buy a bottle.


----------



## Meritamen

I need to figure out a new hairstyle for when I do take this braids out. I'm pretty sure I will dye my hair jet black again. Hairstyle-wise umm.... maybe some two-strand twists.


----------



## Plushottie

This vaseline on the ends made it a breeze to take down my set it off braids. I love the women of this board so much. Dying my hair back black as the rude baba kids type of grey had to go, I instantly look younger and skin glowing. I will be that 90 yr getting her hair dyed.


----------



## cocosweet

Plushottie said:


> This vaseline on the ends made it a breeze to take down my set it off braids. I love the women of this board so much. Dying my hair back black as the rude baba kids type of grey had to go, I instantly look younger and skin glowing. I will be that 90 yr getting her hair dyed.


I’m the inverse of you. Typically, I’m Team Dye It, but lately I’ve been feeling like leaning into the grey. 

So, I bought grey hair to braid into my twists so now I have grey all over instead of the sporadic greys scattered about that I have naturally.

The end result is the same as yours though. I look younger with the whole head grey.

Crazy.


----------



## Plushottie

cocosweet said:


> I’m the inverse of you. Typically, I’m Team Dye It, but lately I’ve been feeling like leaning into the grey.
> 
> So, I bought grey hair to braid into my twists so now I have grey all over instead of the sporadic greys scattered about that I have naturally.
> 
> The end result is the same as yours though. I look younger with the whole head grey.
> 
> Crazy.


The uniformity is soo important like the placement matters.


----------



## Plushottie

About to really be out of my comfort zone rocking a 613 wig. Thankful for wigs and that it comes off. Tired of waiting for something special in my bday month as I won’t be going anywhere cute and 2 yrs in can’t wait to live.


----------



## Prettymetty

This 100% rain in Houston today got me looking cray. I have a hair wrap, ball cap, poncho and umbrella. Not a dang drop better touch my hair. It’s not even a week old


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> This 100% rain in Houston today got me looking cray. I have a hair wrap, ball cap, poncho and umbrella. Not a dang drop better touch my hair. It’s not even a week old


Rain girl can you run this by me first because hair


----------



## LushLox

I styled my hair in two space buns yesterday. _Low_ space buns cause I'm not trying to be out here looking like Minnie Mouse.

No hair ties, just put up with hair pins, was a nice stress free style on my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have breakage right in the spot I middle part my hair.

 Its such a bad habit. I have to figure out how to remind myself to move the part and keep moving it until  it lays in the new way.


----------



## Plushottie

I looked fire today and I really am a blonde babe.. may take this down later but fire


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> I looked fire today and I really am a blonde babe


Pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Thank you ladies for the birthday wishes


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Thank you ladies for the birthday wishes


You turn up fully I hope


----------



## Chicoro

Plushottie said:


> I looked fire today and I really am a blonde babe.. may take this down later but fire


----------



## Plushottie

Chicoro said:


>


 Thank you


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> I looked fire today and I really am a blonde babe.. may take this down later but fire


Yes honey. You gave what needed to be given! Blonde looks great on you.


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> Yes honey. You gave what needed to be given! Blonde looks great on you.


Thank you. I always stayed away from blonde like that but now I need a human hair one because woo.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> You turn up fully I hope


My bday never goes as planned but I did see a play.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My bday never goes as planned but I did see a play.


That’s story of my life but glad about the play.


----------



## WYSIWYG

I did my first cassia gloss today, and oh, my…
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Has your hair ever felt so good you literally wanted to make love to it? 
Me neither.


----------



## Prettymetty

I massaged my scalp with some chebe oil. I originally planned to use it twice weekly, but this week I’ve used the oil 3 times. I want this growth spurt to happen asap.


----------



## Plushottie

WYSIWYG said:


> I did my first cassia gloss today, and oh, my…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has your hair ever felt so good you literally wanted to make love to it?
> Me neither.


Ok spicy may need to keep this in my notes


----------



## long.hair.dont.care

Prettymetty said:


> I massaged my scalp with some chebe oil. I originally planned to use it twice weekly, but this week I’ve used the oil 3 times. I want this growth spurt to happen asap.


How long have you been using the chebe oil and how are you liking it thus far?


----------



## Plushottie

This 20 something wig color is so gorgeous. I’m loving dark roots this fall for some reason dark vs black is different, softens the face as I age.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really need to get to my hair. And I need a silk press and trim.


----------



## Prettymetty

long.hair.dont.care said:


> How long have you been using the chebe oil and how are you liking it thus far?


I’ve been using it about a year. The smell keeps me from using it daily. The most I’ll do is 3x a week. I’m not sure if it’s the Hairfinity or the oil causing extra growth.


----------



## Prettymetty

I have to work Saturday so that means I have to wait another week to get my hair blown out. I’m not liking this every 3 week schedule. My roots be over it


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> This 20 something wig color is so gorgeous. I’m loving dark roots this fall for some reason dark vs black is different, softens the face as I age.


That color is gorgeous


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> That color is gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## Plushottie

Bought this organizer as I can’t do chaos with my wig bin. I love being able to see all products. If y’all see me posting a bunch about buying stuff remind me of this post as all my hair care is solid.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Still tired af.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Still tired af.


You out partying


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> You out partying


I wish lol I haven't been sleeping as well on top of everything I normally have to do.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I wish lol I haven't been sleeping as well on top of everything I normally have to do.


I hope you get some deep bonnet across the room sleep this weekend.


----------



## Plushottie

Never ordered through Wigtypes and woo already packed w tracking number. Sams beauty girl you have fallen from grace.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> I hope you get some deep bonnet across the room sleep this weekend.


thank you so much


----------



## alove15

Finally happy with where my hair is at. My 16 wk touchup left more texture/density in, which I wanted. Plan to continue weekly maintenance and PS with a wig till I get to my goal.


----------



## Prettymetty

I missed work today. Baby boy was up all night sick… I decided to use this off day for some self care. I’m doing my hair. Later I’ll do my nails and lashes. I’m seizing the day!


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> I missed work today. Baby boy was up all night sick… I decided to use this off day for some self care. I’m doing my hair. Later I’ll do my nails and lashes. I’m seizing the day!


Not happy about sick baby but happy for self care.


----------



## Plushottie

If you are a beauty babe or hair babe go through all your stuff and really challenge each item. I just bought my over door organizer and a new bookshelf for makeup and seeing everything helped so much to know what I have, what’s not deserving of me owning and what I need. This is making me rethink Black Friday items.


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> If you are a beauty babe or hair babe go through all your stuff and really challenge each item. I just bought my over door organizer and a new bookshelf for makeup and seeing everything helped so much to know what I have, what’s not deserving of me owning and what I need. This is making me rethink Black Friday items.


This is awesome! It’s time to replace or at least go through my organizer to see what can go. My beauty area is cluttered. Restroom, cabinets, my in home salon. Some stuff has to go!


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m so tempted to order more lash glue for diy lash clusters. I can’t spend another nickel until I clear and organize my beauty spaces. I need y’all to hold me accountable. If you see me on here talmbout buying something say NO lol. 

My last beauty purchase was that Dht shampoo a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> I’m so tempted to order more lash glue for diy lash clusters. I can’t spend another nickel until I clear and organize my beauty spaces. I need y’all to hold me accountable. If you see me on here talmbout buying something say NO lol.
> 
> My last beauty purchase was that Dht shampoo a couple weeks ago.


I can do this. I literally was like ok you have stuff that doesn’t do well but I know it’s my old never had so I hold things. But it feels good to know my inventory. May start doing my old beauty weekly planning.


----------



## Prettymetty

These forever curls are holding on. I love it! I’ve pin curled it once.


----------



## Plushottie

Did a high pony and headband for Pilates and felt cute while dying on that contraption. Was giving high end housewife need that to be reality lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m ready for thanksgiving dinner/lunch


----------



## Plushottie

Today is my day. Blonde is life and I’m grateful to be chasing the next decade.


----------



## GGsKin

Plushottie said:


> Today is my day. Blonde is life and I’m grateful to be chasing the next decade.
> View attachment 484555


@Plushottie that blonde really suits you. You look beautiful. I hope you are enjoying your day. Happy Birthday!


----------



## MzSwift

@Plushottie


----------



## Plushottie

GGsKin said:


> @Plushottie that blonde really suits you. You look beautiful. I hope you are enjoying your day. Happy Birthday!


Thank you. This hair made quite a few double take lol. I may have to invest in human as the color is it.


----------



## GGsKin

Plushottie said:


> Thank you. This hair made quite a few double take lol. I may have to invest in human as the color is it.


I'm not surprised you were breaking necks, sublime.


----------



## Prettymetty

I massaged my scalp with chebe oil. I get my hair blown out on Wednesday.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Plushottie said:


> Today is my day. Blonde is life and I’m grateful to be chasing the next decade.
> View attachment 484555



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Plushottie

oneastrocurlie said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Plushottie


----------



## Plushottie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Plushottie


Thank you!! I can’t believe I’m 99 yrs young


----------



## Napp

Plushottie said:


> Today is my day. Blonde is life and I’m grateful to be chasing the next decade.
> View attachment 484555


You look great! We have the same bday!


----------



## Plushottie

Napp said:


> You look great! We have the same bday!


Sisters!!!!! Thank you I swear the getting dolled up is everything.


----------



## GGsKin

Napp said:


> You look great! We have the same bday!


Happy Birthday! @Napp. Here's to happiness and prosperity filling your life. May this year be one of the best ones yet x.


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> Sisters!!!!! Thank you I swear the getting dolled up is everything.


Happy belated birthday ladies. If you hadn’t said anything I would’ve thought that was human hair. It looks expensive. You know how to install!


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> Happy belated birthday ladies. If you hadn’t said anything I would’ve thought that was human hair. It looks expensive. You know how to install!


Thank you and the lace thing is so iffy because depending on light it looks smooth.


----------



## Napp

GGsKin said:


> Happy Birthday! @Napp. Here's to happiness and prosperity filling your life. May this year be one of the best ones yet x.


Thank you! I really hope this year will be the best I’ve had in a while


----------



## Plushottie

Napp said:


> Thank you! I really hope this year will be the best I’ve had in a while


It will be. I’m trusting that for both of us.


----------



## Prettymetty

I had my hair wrapped for a few hours yesterday. Now I have to train it to lay right. This cold weather is making my silk press last. I love it!


----------



## Napp

I think I am going to transition out of keratin treating my hair and just keep it natural. My natural texture is not hard to deal with and is stronger than my non treated hair. I just have to adjust to the frizziness of my natural hair.


----------



## Prettymetty

Are you still using botox @Napp? I transitioned from keratin to botox. Now I’m just getting my hair silk pressed only. So far it seems to be working out.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Plushottie @Napp  Happy Late Birthday Ladies! I hope your days were as lovely as you!


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> Are you still using botox @Napp? I transitioned from keratin to botox. Now I’m just getting my hair silk pressed only. So far it seems to be working out.


No more Botox for me although I loved the way it looked. If anything I will do an amino acid treatment! Every few months if I decide to put something in


----------



## Napp

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Plushottie @Napp  Happy Late Birthday Ladies! I hope your days were as lovely as you!


Aw thank you!


----------



## naturalyogini

My C&P order is taking the scenic route to NY. From Georgia to California to Utah and then to NY sometime next week. DeJoy @$%ed  up the Post Office. Is he still postmaster general ?


----------



## Prettymetty

I ordered some cyber Monday stuff for my classroom. I couldn’t pass up on those deals…

This morning I massaged my crown area only with chebe oil. I’ll start doing this 3x a week. Whole scalp I can do once maybe. I just can’t get with the smell. I diluted it with more carrier oils and it’s still unpleasant.


----------



## Napp

playing around with starting a youtube channel again. I have all the tools. I just need to be in a good place to start


----------



## Plushottie

Napp said:


> playing around with starting a youtube channel again. I have all the tools. I just need to be in a good place to start


I would so watch. What will your focus be? I will hold your tripod as I know you will be viral


----------



## GettingKinky

I ordered a bunch of conditioner from Briogeo on Black Friday and as a gift the sent me a full size container of the  scalp revival exfoliating shampoo. I have no clue what to do with it. It’s just adding to the clutter under my sink.


----------



## Prettymetty

I had the worst headache today and I think it was because of my braided bun. Ouch. I couldn’t snatch those bobbi pins out quick enough


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> I had the worst headache today and I think it was because of my braided bun. Ouch. I couldn’t snatch those bobbi pins out quick enough


I’m sad bc headache but lol at the snatch. I did this once in a wig while in traffic. I could not be bothered.


----------



## Plushottie

I know most aren’t a twerk type but I want to after getting my shescentit order. Tried their peach nectar moisturizer and woo feels amazing and the scent has me feeling Rockets and Waterfalls.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I ordered a bunch of conditioner from Briogeo on Black Friday and as a gift the sent me a full size container of the  scalp revival exfoliating shampoo. I have no clue what to do with it. It’s just adding to the clutter under my sink.


Give it away as a gift


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> Give it away as a gift


Great idea! I have so many beauty freebies that can be re gifted. Honestly there’s just not enough room in my home for all of my hair products, tools, nail stuff, skin care, etc. I’ll get my gift boxes together tonight. I can make gift boxes with my Moscato as the main gift, but personalize it. 

Let me look on Etsy for those clear boxes…


----------



## Plushottie

This random but I have so much gratitude to be able to have nice things for hair. I also greatly love seeing ladies here w mad consistency like some literally use this site to log data. You are the sum of what you do consistently and y’all will have baby toe length hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> This random but I have so much gratitude to be able to have nice things for hair. I also greatly love seeing ladies here w mad consistency like some literally use this site to log data. You are the sum of what you do consistently and y’all will have baby toe length hair.


"Baby toe length"


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> "Baby toe length"


I’m just saying the level of dedication is got to yield results.


----------



## Meritamen

Patiently waiting for a BSL 2023 Challenge to start.

I was worried that I ruined my hair when I dyed it jet black since it was extremely dry. Turns out it only needed a good shampoo and leave-in conditioner.

I got small two-strand twists done and I love them.  My hair is so soft! I keep wanting to play in my hair so I have been putting it up in a bun. I am planning to keep them in long-term, redoing the twists every few weeks so that they don't start to lock. If I were going to do locs I think this would be the perfect size for me.

Edit: fixed typo


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My poor hair is a lost cause at this point. I did wash it and deep condition it a couple of days ago.


----------



## alove15

Seems washday 1x a week and blow drying works best for my relaxed hair. Extra cowashing hasn’t been worth the manipulation. And air drying or diffusing is leaving me with tangly/more porous feeling hair.


----------



## LushLox

Meritamen said:


> *Patiently waiting for a BSL 2023 Challenge to start.*
> 
> I was worried that I ruined my hair when I dyed it jet black since it was extremely dry. Turns out it only needed a good shampoo and leave-in conditioner.
> 
> I got small two-strand twists done and I love them.  My hair is so soft! I keep wanting to play in my hair so I have been putting it up in a bun. I am planning to keep them in long-term, redoing the twists every few weeks so that they don't start to lock. If I were going to do locs I think this would be the perfect size for me.
> 
> Edit: fixed typo



You might need to post one lol. We don’t seem to have many length challenges anymore or if we do they aren’t that active.

It would be nice to see some next year.*

*big hint lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I could have sworn my braid out was looking voluminous but alas it’s kinda side show bobbing it lolol


----------



## Meritamen

LushLox said:


> You might need to post one lol. We don’t seem to have many length challenges anymore or if we do they aren’t that active.
> 
> It would be nice to see some next year.*
> 
> *big hint lol


Hint taken. lol *BSL 2023 Challenge*


----------



## ckisland

I'm still waiting for my order from the Doux to come in today. It's been 2 weeks! I don't remember the last time I waited 2 weeks for anything to arrive


----------



## LushLox

Meritamen said:


> Hint taken. lol *BSL 2023 Challenge*



Although I’m already BSL, trying to get to MBL. 

Hope you guys make it!


----------



## Plushottie

Todays high pony and face gave so much. I wish my hair was thicker but it nothing a little color spray can’t help.


----------



## Theresamonet

I’m tired of paying $80 to get 1/4 - 1/2 inch of hair trimmed off. *Any of you had success doing your own trims?* I would love to not have to go to the salon for anything. So I’m not just looking for something to hold me over until I get to the salon. 

This tut from Deeper Than Hair looks like a good professional method.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Do i want to try Tabitha Brown Sweet Potato collection?


----------



## LushLox

Theresamonet said:


> I’m tired of paying $80 to get 1/4 - 1/2 inch of hair trimmed off. *Any of you had success doing your own trims?* I would love to not have to go to the salon for anything. So I’m not just looking for something to hold me over until I get to the salon.
> 
> This tut from Deeper Than Hair looks like a good professional method.



Yeah I've done this exact trim, just not taking off so much.

But I actually really like this method also, it's similar to DTH's one, but my hair came out so good when I follow this one. I think she's a stylist as well.


----------



## Theresamonet

LushLox said:


> Yeah I've done this exact trim, just not taking off so much.
> 
> But I actually really like this method also, it's similar to DTH's one, but my hair came out so good when I follow this one. I think she's a stylist as well.



Yes, she is also a stylist. I have a few of her trim tutorials saved. They look really good. The only hesitation I have is that when doing the vertical sections, I can’t tell what angle she’s cutting the hair.

Do you normally just do your own trims?


----------



## Plushottie

A good side part and blonde hair is my signature. Don’t quote


----------



## demlew

@Plushottie​Ok, lady! I love everything about your look! So pretty  I wish I could do my makeup like that. I'm terrible at it.


----------



## Plushottie

demlew said:


> @Plushottie​Ok, lady! I love everything about your look! So pretty  I wish I could do my makeup like that. I'm terrible at it.


Thank you! It’s so simple. Just a tinted moisturizer, concealer and a bit of blush. Lips and hair. This was my last full full day at work so I was like let’s do a little.


----------



## LushLox

Theresamonet said:


> Yes, she is also a stylist. I have a few of her trim tutorials saved. They look really good. The only hesitation I have is that when doing the vertical sections, I can’t tell what angle she’s cutting the hair.
> 
> Do you normally just do your own trims?



I know what you mean about those angled sections, I worried about that as well. But once I tried it, it seemed absolutely fine; the hair just seems to fall better.

I've done my own trims for about 5 years now. It wasn't great at first, sometimes I would be a bit lopsided and the left and right side wasn't even but I've got much better over time and that doesn't happen anymore. 

I'll never go to a stylist now for a trim.


----------



## LushLox

Wooo @Plushottie you look fabulous!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Where the picture @Plushottie 

I missed it?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So, I wanna go somewhere and let them lay a wig on me for the next 3 weeks but in the back of my head I’m like , nah. You better braidout and keep it moving 

I also let my gas light come on, on the way to work.  So, as soon as I get off, gas!!!


----------



## Plushottie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Where the picture @Plushottie
> 
> I missed it?


I will put it back.


----------



## Plushottie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> So, I wanna go somewhere and let them lay a wig on me for the next 3 weeks but in the back of my head I’m like , nah. You better braidout and keep it moving
> 
> I also let my gas light come on, on the way to work.  So, as soon as I get off, gas!!!


I have always wanted to get a wig installed. Let me get a flawless blend I’m going to be horrible.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Plushottie   I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE the picture.  Youre looking goodt!!!


----------



## Plushottie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Plushottie   I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE the picture.  Youre looking goodt!!!


Thank you soooooo much! Trying to step up as I get older.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just wanna be able to put lashes on.  Not matter what I do, i cant get it right @Plushottie


----------



## Plushottie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I just wanna be able to put lashes on.  Not matter what I do, i cant get it right @Plushottie


What type of glue do you use? Do you give it 2-3 mins before applying?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Plushottie said:


> What type of glue do you use? Do you give it 2-3 mins before applying?



I dun tried it all . I cant hold the lash thingie still.  My hands shake. I cant get it to place right. I barely have any lashes so its hard. 

I did have a little success with the individuals adding it from the bottom but then my eyes start watering and i give up  @Plushottie


----------



## Plushottie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I dun tried it all . I cant hold the lash thingie still.  My hands shake. I cant get it to place right. I barely have any lashes so its hard.
> 
> I did have a little success with the individuals adding it from the bottom but then my eyes start watering and i give up  @Plushottie


I had a feeling your eyes watered. I got to think on this one. I wonder if the magnetic ones do the same.


----------



## GGsKin

I was hopeless at applying lashes until I watched two videos. The most helpful for me was this one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

sis, I tried!!!!  I really struggle with it @GGsKin


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Plushottie said:


> I had a feeling your eyes watered. I got to think on this one. I wonder if the magnetic ones do the same.


 I tried those too lolol @Plushottie


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GGsKin said:


> I was hopeless at applying lashes until I watched two videos. The most helpful for me was this one.



sidenote, if my wig ever look like this, call me to the side please


----------



## GGsKin

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> sidenote, if my wig ever look like this, call me to the side please


Her video was so helpful so I won't laugh, but know that if I ever see that, I got you


----------



## Plushottie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> sidenote, if my wig ever look like this, call me to the side please


I cackled so hard. Like please tap me on the shoulder. You may be one of the rare babes who lashes just fight.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Someone else can do it. I just cant get them on myself.  Rarely have i succeeded.  @Plushottie


----------



## Plushottie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Someone else can do it. I just cant get them on myself.  Rarely have i succeeded.  @Plushottie


This is like a puzzle to me.
On another note I went to the beauty supply yesterday and I have to say I have gotten bougie in my old age. I felt so odd being in one since I went online only when I moved to the Midwest. I go maybe once a yr but it just doesn’t have that it factor.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> This is like a puzzle to me.
> On another note I went to the beauty supply yesterday and I have to say I have gotten bougie in my old age. I felt so odd being in one since I went online only when I moved to the Midwest. I go maybe once a yr but it just doesn’t have that it factor.


If you're in Illinois, check out Sam's Beauty Warehouse.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> If you're in Illinois, check out Sam's Beauty Warehouse.


Like the Sam’s Beauty website? I’m going to come back with a wig for every meal.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> Like the Sam’s Beauty website? I’m going to come back with a wig for every meal.


They have 2 locations: One in Melrose Park (I've been here) and one in  Mt. Prospect (I haven't gone here). I don't know if the Mt. Prospect one is open to the public or just a warehouse.


----------



## Prettymetty

GGsKin said:


> I was hopeless at applying lashes until I watched two videos. The most helpful for me was this one.


I’ve tried to use tweezers but my coordination is horrible. I just use my fingers. Lately I’ve been wearing lash extensions. To save money I’ll start practicing this application method. Thanks for posting the video. 

I’m trying to get a last minute appointment at my Dominican salon. If it’s full I’ll go to this other salon. A chick is doing $35 silk presses. Ion trust it lol. Too cheap. Even the Dominicans are charging $60/70 now


----------



## Prettymetty

So I have 2 hair appointments  Anyone in Houston want a $35 silk press? You can have my spot. The salon is on Bellfort


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair still looks raggedy. Tomorrow morning I finally get it done


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> My hair still looks raggedy. Tomorrow morning I finally get it done


You love Houston? I am so like want to move.


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> You love Houston? I am so like want to move.


Yes I love my city! Come on. We have salons and beauty stores on every corner.


----------



## GGsKin

Wow, time flies. I've been wrapping my hair up for 5 weeks now- a DC session somehow just got prolonged lol. I feel like I should wash it and do something. I want to take it down over Christmas, but this wrap life is even easier.


----------



## Plushottie

After watching a video on the relaxer/cancer piece and she mentioned products to trash I’m looking at my stash like 2023 may be light if I trash all that has those bad ingredients.


----------



## Napp

Ponytails have me on autopilot with my hair. I just moisturize daily and keep it moving. I wonder how long my hair will be if I keep it up for another year.

I love the style but I would love to be able to make buns with my own hair that I’m satisfied with. For now the ponytail works so I will keep the style.


----------



## Plushottie

I need to learn to like and style my own hair. Since it’s not long and I feel it’s not polished I am always dependent on wigs/pony. Got to make myself presentable at all times next yr if I want to date.


----------



## Prettymetty

So I got an unexpected letter in the mail about pebt for 3 of my kids. I have received all three cards, Amen. 

I got stuff to make dinner tomorrow and I even got a huge aloe leaf. I plan to blend it and do an aloe/coconut oil prepoo before I wash my hair. That aloe is magic…sorcery…it makes my split ends disappear. I haven’t done a mask with fresh aloe in years!


----------



## Evolving78

@Plushottie 
Are you natural or relaxed? If you are natural, would you consider wearing a wash and go style?


----------



## Plushottie

Evolving78 said:


> @Plushottie
> Are you natural or relaxed? If you are natural, would you consider wearing a wash and go style?


I am relaxed. When I was natural styling was even worse.


----------



## Evolving78

Plushottie said:


> I am relaxed. When I was natural styling was even worse.


Would you consider going to a salon? Get a nice hair cut that you can gradually grow out and it will still look presentable during the grow out phase?


----------



## Plushottie

Evolving78 said:


> Would you consider going to a salon? Get a nice hair cut that you can gradually grow out and it will still look presentable during the grow out phase?


It’s a thought def I know sensory issues with folks touching me but I may do this come spring as I got to be on my gym grind but it would be nice to like have a hair do that’s not a wig.


----------



## Evolving78

Plushottie said:


> It’s a thought def I know sensory issues with folks touching me but I may do this come spring as I got to be on my gym grind but it would be nice to like have a hair do that’s not a wig.


I understand about the sensory issues. You have enough hair to bun. I would use spin pins or they call them twist pins now and gently bun your hair. Stay away from hair ties and ponytail holders!


----------



## Plushottie

Evolving78 said:


> I understand about the sensory issues. You have enough hair to bun. I would use spin pins or they call them twist pins now and gently bun your hair. Stay away from hair ties and ponytail holders!


Let me go find some of those. I usually when not under a wig I bun w a silk scrunchie.


----------



## Prettymetty

It’s so warm in my kitchen I had to come upstairs after I put the food on. Can’t be sweating out my blowout. Not today

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Napp

Plushottie said:


> Let me go find some of those. I usually when not under a wig I bun w a silk scrunchie.


Try the southern tease bun. It’s low stress and stylish even with short hair


----------



## Plushottie

Napp said:


> Try the southern tease bun. It’s low stress and stylish even with short hair


Let me go google thank you!


----------



## Evolving78

@Plushottie 
The silk scrunchie should really be used to just hold the bun in place, not to create a ponytail. Pulling the hair into a pony and wrapping a hair tie or scrunchie around will just cause stress to the hair and scalp. I’m all for gently twisting the hair up and using a claw clip, hair pins, or scrunchie to hold the hair in place.


----------



## Plushottie

Evolving78 said:


> @Plushottie
> The silk scrunchie should really be used to just hold the bun in place, not to create a ponytail. Pulling the hair into a pony and wrapping a hair tie or scrunchie around will just cause stress to the hair and scalp. I’m all for gently twisting the hair up and using a claw clip, hair pins, or scrunchie to hold the hair in place.


Ok I def will need to experiment. I do use claw clips too.


----------



## Evolving78

Plushottie said:


> Ok I def will need to experiment. I do use claw clips too.


Do you like roller sets? I was big on those when I was relaxed. I washed my hair weekly, would set my hair and when the curls would fall, I would put my hair in a bun. I helped me to get to bra strap and mid back length. I have cut off my hair many, many times when I get tired of it or start doing too much.


----------



## Napp

Plushottie said:


> Ok I def will need to experiment. I do use claw clips too.


Oh you can do what I do and use a donut to form your bun and use the silk scrunchie on top to hold everything in place. It gives me a nice tension free bun that I used to attach my ponytails over


----------



## Plushottie

Napp said:


> Oh you can do what I do and use a donut to form your bun and use the silk scrunchie on top to hold everything in place. It gives me a nice tension free bun that I used to attach my ponytails over


I’m going to get some satin to cover the bun form but that makes things easy.

@Evolving78 I haven’t touched a roller in 2 decades, that was def my youth. I know me now wfh so something like a bun or clip is good.
Y’all are the best!


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair is really behaving and lasting this time. Low maintenance is great for my roots. This cold weather helps as well. In the Spring and Summer reversion starts after a few days. 

I’m looking forward to my aloe vera, coconut oil and clove mask this weekend. If the salon is closed on New Year’s Eve, I’ll blow it out myself.


----------



## CoiledOrchids

I miss wearing two strand twists. I'm getting sick of always having to search for a salon to do my hair. I do know how to bun and do twist outs and braid outs though. In 2023, I wanna learn how to flat twist my hair. I want more styling options...


----------



## CoiledOrchids

So my mom and sister really enjoy the natural hair products I gifted them for christmas.  Mom is even thinking about going natural. My sister and I have been natural for years (she big chopped before me, I did a long transition for 23 months). She likes wearing turbans and she does twist outs.


----------



## Prettymetty

I did my aloe mask last night. I just unraveled my plaits and snapped this photo in the car. I’m currently at the salon getting a blowout. I’ll post an after pic when I’m done.

Look at that color!


----------



## Plushottie

That last pic is I know I’m that fill in the blank @Prettymetty esp w this screen name! Your looks gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Don’t get too close but look what happened in the bathroom the last hour lol

@Plushottie @GGsKin


----------



## Plushottie

Oh we coming in hot @Bette Davis Eyes!! Giving us some bam bam boom!


----------



## Prettymetty

Welp. It was good while it lasted. I worked the Texans/Jaguars game today and my head sweated so bad. The first few inches were soaked. Now I have crinkled roots and straight ends. I hate Houston weather


----------



## GGsKin

See that! @Bette Davis Eyes perseverance.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Taking out these mini braids and thinking WHY DID I DO THIS TO MYSELF!?

I've been taking them out for 4 hours now and STILL have more to go. They kept for so long but at what cost?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I want some knotless but I don't want a double helping of gel applied to each part like it's blue magic. My scalp be gasping for air.


----------



## DVAntDany

I found my first gray hair y'all and this joker is over 3" long. This is a straight up coincidence, but my mom's 75% to 80% gray hair has been turning back dark since I've been doing her hair this year.  We began noticing that we don't have to dye her hairline as often anymore. She only uses semi permanent. Her hair is still growing because I can see the length retention and other areas are completely white. Is she sucking the youth out of me?  Regardless, old age is really kicking in.


----------



## MzSwift

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Taking out these mini braids and thinking WHY DID I DO THIS TO MYSELF!?
> 
> I've been taking them out for 4 hours now and STILL have more to go. They kept for so long but at what cost?



I say this EVERY TIME I take them down and I've been doing them for well over 10 years! LOL!

I learned* never transition from mini braids into an out style*. 

I've had the most success just keeping them in long term (multiple months) and only refreshing them one-by-one, row by row, every 4-6 weeks instead. 

My second favorite way of transitioning out of minibraids is to do my wash and DC  in them and let them dry. And then transition them into cornrows that will be under a wig/scarf. That way, having half of my hair cornrowed and half in minibraids isn't that much of an issue. Lol. 
HTH!


----------



## HealthyHair2020

MzSwift said:


> I say this EVERY TIME I take them down and I've been doing them for well over 10 years! LOL!
> 
> I learned* never transition from mini braids into an out style*.
> 
> I've had the most success just keeping them in long term (multiple months) and only refreshing them one-by-one, row by row, every 4-6 weeks instead.
> 
> My second favorite way of transitioning out of minibraids is to do my wash and DC  in them and let them dry. And then transition them into cornrows that will be under a wig/scarf. That way, having half of my hair cornrowed and half in minibraids isn't that much of an issue. Lol.
> HTH!


Lesson from the wise. I guess I'll do this again when I want to wear my wig right after.

I had half the mind to do my wash day in the braids but I know that the buildup and shedding during takedown would be immense (and it was lol).


----------



## Prettymetty

Does anyone want a red lace wig? It’s 16-20 inches with a loose wave… I was expecting ginger, but it’s cherry red. I’ll ship it to you if you’re interested. Just pay postage.


----------



## alove15

alove15 said:


> Seems washday 1x a week and blow drying works best for my relaxed hair. Extra cowashing hasn’t been worth the manipulation. And air drying or diffusing is leaving me with tangly/more porous feeling hair.


Okay, I figured it out. I’ve been drying 90% with a microfiber towel or t-shirt. Then finishing up w/ my Dyson on low.


----------



## Prettymetty

My new wig is here! She just needs a little moose and we will slay 

I’m loving the free gifts too. Last wig came with lashes. This one has earrings.


----------



## Plushottie

They try to make a look.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want these invisible locs everyone getting.


----------



## Ayesha81

My hair needed a  reset it was limp and dull product build up.
 I washed twice with Redken cleansing cream  clarifying shampoo and Paul Mitchell awapuhi shampoo. Now my hair is full and shiny.


----------



## Prettymetty

Man why I put on my lashes in class today (during my conference period) and they already falling off. I used the clusters. The glue I usually use lasts a week. I’m bald eyed now


----------



## Plushottie

Made my own rosemary oil and it’s something calming working with herbs to help beautify you. I just want lush thick hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettymetty said:


> Man why I put on my lashes in class today (during my conference period) and they already falling off. I used the clusters. The glue I usually use lasts a week. I’m bald eyed now


Oh no


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Just quietly panicking because I took my crochet braids down, but not the cornrows and now I don't know what to do to my hair, and now I'm too tired to actually do something.


----------



## Napp

My hair is beginning to thin….hopefully I’ll reach tbl before I start balding


----------



## Plushottie

Hugs and scalp rubs to @ItsMeLilLucky and @Napp


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> My hair is beginning to thin….hopefully I’ll reach tbl before I start balding



Oh no.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> Hugs and scalp rubs to @ItsMeLilLucky and @Napp


Thanks love


----------



## Meritamen

MzSwift said:


> I say this EVERY TIME I take them down and I've been doing them for well over 10 years! LOL!
> 
> I learned* never transition from mini braids into an out style*.
> 
> I've had the most success just keeping them in long term (multiple months) and only refreshing them one-by-one, row by row, every 4-6 weeks instead.
> 
> My second favorite way of transitioning out of minibraids is to do my wash and DC  in them and let them dry. And then transition them into cornrows that will be under a wig/scarf. That way, having half of my hair cornrowed and half in minibraids isn't that much of an issue. Lol.
> HTH!


I have been thinking about doing braids on my own hair as a long term style, but not sure how to care for them. How often do you remoisturize your hair in the braids and with what type of products?
Have you tried long term twists too? Did you find that there was less matting with the braids than the twists?


----------



## MzSwift

Meritamen said:


> I have been thinking about doing braids on my own hair as a long term style, but not sure how to care for them. How often do you remoisturize your hair in the braids and with what type of products?
> Have you tried long term twists too? Did you find that there was less matting with the braids than the twists?


As a natural, my hair wouldn't stay in twists for some reason. So I rocked minibraids from EL to WL as one of my main styles.  I started doing them as a way to wear my hair "out" without the knots and tangles bc my natural hair was not WNG material, lol. Also, I wanted a break from wigs and extensions and to show of some of the length I was gaining.

And then when I texlaxed, I continued but was able to do twists.  So I start them braided and then twist the rest of the way bc it's faster and I haven't noticed any negative effects.

My reggie in minibraid/twists is so simple and that's why it's one of my main PSs as I'm a busy mom. I wet them daily in the shower, slather on my leave in condish, ponytail them and then finish my shower. I don't touch them again until nighttime to take out the ponytail. When I wanna be cute or when I used to go out, I would just wear them down.  I'm one of those ppl who doesn't prefer the perfect, "just finished," look to my hair so I like to wet them a lot to get rid of the fresh, scalpy look.

The times that I don't wet them in the shower, I just use my spray bottle mix of water/condish/oil, seal it in and then bun.  I also do my weekly wash and DC in them. There's really no build up at take down bc I'm able to wash them as frequently as I need to so I don't experience matting. I also refresh them one-by-one, row by row, every 3-4 weeks. I don't mess around with matting - it's dangerous! The longest I've kept them in just refreshing them was 3.5 months.  When I'm ready to go into a different PS, I usually just transition them into cornrows with really bad parts. lol. But it's good enough to maintain under a wig.

Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of photos of my natural mini-braids but I used the same reggie and styles whether natural, bonelaxed or texlaxed.
I hope this isn't too pic heavy, I literally LIVE in these! lol

These are braided all of the way down:
 

I started doing them micro when I was pregnant w my 2nd child:
 

And then I started doing them by starting with braids and twisting the rest of the way after getting hair lazy, lol.


----------



## Meritamen

MzSwift said:


> As a natural, my hair wouldn't stay in twists for some reason. So I rocked minibraids from EL to WL as one of my main styles.  I started doing them as a way to wear my hair "out" without the knots and tangles bc my natural hair was not WNG material, lol. Also, I wanted a break from wigs and extensions and to show of some of the length I was gaining.
> 
> And then when I texlaxed, I continued but was able to do twists.  So I start them braided and then twist the rest of the way bc it's faster and I haven't noticed any negative effects.
> 
> My reggie in minibraid/twists is so simple and that's why it's one of my main PSs as I'm a busy mom. I wet them daily in the shower, slather on my leave in condish, ponytail them and then finish my shower. I don't touch them again until nighttime to take out the ponytail. When I wanna be cute or when I used to go out, I would just wear them down.  I'm probably one of the rare ppl who doesn't prefer the perfect, "just finished," look to my hair so I like to wet them a lot to get rid of the fresh, scalpy look.
> 
> The times that I don't wet them in the shower, I just use my spray bottle mix of water/condish/oil, seal it in and then bun.  I also do my weekly wash and DC in them. There's really no build up at take down bc I'm able to wash them as frequently as I need to so I don't experience matting. I also refresh them one-by-one, row by row, every 3-4 weeks. I don't mess around with matting - it's dangerous! The longest I've kept them in just refreshing them was 3.5 months.  When I'm ready to go into a different PS, I usually just transition them into cornrows with really bad parts. lol. But it's good enough to maintain under a wig.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of photos of my natural mini-braids but I used the same reggie and styles whether natural, bonelaxed or texlaxed.


Oh my goodness, this is a treasure trove!!   Thank you so much! I started working out and feel completely lost with my regimen at the moment. It's interesting how often you wet/dampen your hair. I don't think I have been doing that enough and it never occured to me to just do a regular water rinse.
Also I love seeing hair photos, it really helps with motivation. The more the merrier.


----------



## MzSwift

Meritamen said:


> Oh my goodness, this is a treasure trove!!   Thank you so much! I started working out and feel completely lost with my regimen at the moment. It's interesting how often you wet/dampen your hair. I don't think I have been doing that enough and it never occured to me to just do a regular water rinse.
> Also I love seeing hair photos, it really helps with motivation. The more the merrier.



Yay!
They're so good for working out!  When I was more physically active, I used my mild cleansing mix (an herbal mix of cleansing agents + cheapie condish) when I didn't feel like just water rinsing. I love a clean scalp and clean smelling hair.


----------



## NaturalEnigma

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Just quietly panicking because I took my crochet braids down, but not the cornrows and now I don't know what to do to my hair, and now I'm too tired to actually do something.


Do you have a wig that you can put on top?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I bought a braided wig, let me see what's to it when I get home. It more than likely needs a little finetuning.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift  Swifty, I just realized I've never seen your face before. Girl, you is fiiiine lol. I love the idea of mini braids, i just hate doing them and taking them down lol.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I bought a braided wig, let me see what's to it when I get home. It more than likely needs a little finetuning.



I have a bunch of long wigs that I just don't rock well but they were cheap. They are really good for slapping on and putting them in a low bun.
Good enough to rock to the store or work. 



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift  Swifty, I just realized I've never seen your face before. Girl, you is fiiiine lol. I love the idea of mini braids, i just hate doing them and taking them down lol.


----------



## GGsKin

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift  Swifty, I just realized I've never seen your face before. Girl, you is fiiiine lol. I love the idea of mini braids, i just hate doing them and taking them down lol.


@ItsMeLilLucky and @MzSwift  I thought the same thing when I saw your face on pic, fine indeed! Lol I've only ever seen you from the selfie side shot, or all angles of your beautiful hair. I love your posts, and you always make me think that one day I might try mini twists for a year (I do the one by one thing aswell, and I know that if I ever put them in, it'll be a good while before I take them out).Thank you for sharing your gems.


----------



## Plushottie

My sis @MzSwift is fine fine w all the lush hair. We have a lot of members like that like how are yuh this fione? Where are you hiding.
I finally got my new silk bonnet it’s so luxe and pretty.


----------



## Lylddlebit

MzSwift said:


> As a natural, my hair wouldn't stay in twists for some reason. So I rocked minibraids from EL to WL as one of my main styles.  I started doing them as a way to wear my hair "out" without the knots and tangles bc my natural hair was not WNG material, lol. Also, I wanted a break from wigs and extensions and to show of some of the length I was gaining.
> 
> And then when I texlaxed, I continued but was able to do twists.  So I start them braided and then twist the rest of the way bc it's faster and I haven't noticed any negative effects.
> 
> My reggie in minibraid/twists is so simple and that's why it's one of my main PSs as I'm a busy mom. I wet them daily in the shower, slather on my leave in condish, ponytail them and then finish my shower. I don't touch them again until nighttime to take out the ponytail. When I wanna be cute or when I used to go out, I would just wear them down.  I'm one of those ppl who doesn't prefer the perfect, "just finished," look to my hair so I like to wet them a lot to get rid of the fresh, scalpy look.
> 
> The times that I don't wet them in the shower, I just use my spray bottle mix of water/condish/oil, seal it in and then bun.  I also do my weekly wash and DC in them. There's really no build up at take down bc I'm able to wash them as frequently as I need to so I don't experience matting. I also refresh them one-by-one, row by row, every 3-4 weeks. I don't mess around with matting - it's dangerous! The longest I've kept them in just refreshing them was 3.5 months.  When I'm ready to go into a different PS, I usually just transition them into cornrows with really bad parts. lol. But it's good enough to maintain under a wig.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of photos of my natural mini-braids but I used the same reggie and styles whether natural, bonelaxed or texlaxed.
> I hope this isn't too pic heavy, I literally LIVE in these! lol
> 
> These are braided all of the way down:
> View attachment 485801 View attachment 485803View attachment 485805
> 
> I started doing them micro when I was pregnant w my 2nd child:
> View attachment 485807 View attachment 485809
> 
> And then I started doing them by starting with braids and twisting the rest of the way after getting hair lazy, lol.
> View attachment 485811 View attachment 485813 View attachment 485815
> 
> View attachment 485817 View attachment 485819


Pretty woman+pretty hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I've cut like 80+ braids out of this wig and it still looks too full. I don't know if it's my head shape, the way they made this wig, or the lack of skills lol. Guess I have to keep cutting lol


----------



## Napp

Getting used to my natural hair bit my bit. It frizzes up so easily. I was a little tempted to put a little sumthin sumthin in my hair but I am really trying to go 3 years no chemicals to see if i can get WL natural hair. I'm going low heat as well because I don't like the way my hair looks straight and never wear it out anyway. I don't feel adventurous with styling anymore. Even a wig sounds like something I don't feel bothering with. I just feel over it all.


----------



## ckisland

I wash going to wash my hair tomorrow but I don't want to mess my press-on nails up! My hair looks fine; it just feels dry. I dunno what to do!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> Getting used to my natural hair bit my bit. It frizzes up so easily. I was a little tempted to put a little sumthin sumthin in my hair but I am really trying to go 3 years no chemicals to see if i can get WL natural hair. I'm going low heat as well because I don't like the way my hair looks straight and never wear it out anyway. I don't feel adventurous with styling anymore. Even a wig sounds like something I don't feel bothering with. I just feel over it all.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ckisland said:


> I wash going to wash my hair tomorrow but I don't want to mess my press-on nails up! My hair looks fine; it just feels dry. I dunno what to do!


Put gloves on! Hopefully they won't get too wet, if they get wet at all.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Has anyone tried this? Seems like socks would be drying but her hair looks great.


----------



## Napp

I tried doing a braid out. Whoo chile i need not to bother trying that again any time soon! Back in the bun it goes!


----------



## ckisland

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Put gloves on! Hopefully they won't get too wet, if they get wet at all.


I was thinking of trying gloves. But I remember trying gloves years ago and not liking how they felt. 

I may just have to cross my fingers and go for it


----------



## MzSwift

Black Ambrosia said:


> Has anyone tried this? Seems like socks would be drying but her hair looks great.



Let me go back and look at the technique again bc I was too busy  over her hair.

I love heatless curls! And this method seems to keep the hair lengthened. I used to like to try bantu knots but they really curl up the hair and a single top knot doesn't give this much definition.


----------



## Fashionista922

I successfully clarified my hair today.
With high porosity hair it's always a challenge to get the hair cleaned/excess products/buildup removed without matting up the hair. I knew it was time to clarify because my hair has been feeling a bit dull and I could actually see buildup on it looking closely up to the light. I've been going over and over in my head, how I would go about clarifying my hair all week long. And this is what I did:

I decided to grab my old friend Aussie Volume shampoo. I did a pre-poo with warmed olive oil, then shampooed thoroughly 1x, then immediately co-wash with VO5 conditioner. Then the rest as usual. I could immediately feel the difference with the way my regular conditioners absorbed in the shower. It went well and no nightmare tangle session! Currently sitting with my moisture DC under a plastic shower cap and a green face mask.
Self-care Sundays are the best!


----------



## CoiledOrchids

another successful wash day! I did clarify this week. Next week I will finish up my blueberry hair mask from 4bellanaturale. I will be using SSI banana brulee mask starting next sunday. I want to see how it compares to sprouted curlies banana cream dc, which I already love along with their peachy honey butter melt mask. That peachy honey butter mask is the truth! and the scent is to die for!


----------



## ClassyJSP

I hate the fact my hair is uneven, I want to do a fresh cut and start strong this year but I really don't trust anyone to cut it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ClassyJSP said:


> I hate the fact my hair is uneven, I want to do a fresh cut and start strong this year but I really don't trust anyone to cut it.


Story of my life.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I finally washed my hair lol. Blowdried it too. I was gonna do some crochet braids but I changed my mind and am in the process of doing some short twists. Guess this is gonna be my life until I figure out what to do until the summer. Summer time is when I tend to wear my hair out the most, but idk this summer. I really haven't felt like touching my hair lately. It's been hiding under wigs or crochet braids.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> I tried doing a braid out. Whoo chile i need not to bother trying that again any time soon! Back in the bun it goes!


You probably like me lol I like cornrow outs, but not braid outs. They look funny on me.


----------



## Napp

Thinking of washing bi weekly instead of weekly but I moisturize daily so idk how that will pan out


----------



## ckisland

Another successful wash day and my nails didn't budge!!!


----------



## Napp

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> You probably like me lol I like cornrow outs, but not braid outs. They look funny on me.


My hair seems too fine for braid outs


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> My hair seems too fine for braid outs



That sucks


----------

